# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Одесса сквозь века >  Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять (*)

## Good++++

Хочется в этой теме собрать все воспоминания за Одессу, которой больше нет... 
О старой Молдаванке, о Слободке, о Пересыпи... 
О дворах, о семьях, о нравах... 
Как любили в Одессе и как любили Одессу... 
О старых одесситах: русских и украинцах, евреях и греках...
Давайте подкреплять рассказы семейными фотографиями...
Давайте напишем историю Одессы в лицах!!! Одесса должна помнить своих героев!!!

Желательно помещать информацию до 90-х годов ХХ века!!! И желательно помещать сообщения без политики!!!

На создание этой темы навеяли на меня рассказы Рудольфа Ольшевского "Поговорим за Одессу" http://zhurnal.lib.ru/o/olxshewskij_r_a/odessatxt.shtml и Макса Фарберовича "ОЧЕРКИ АЛКОГОЛЬНОЙ ТОПОГРАФИИ ОДЕССЫ ВТОРОЙ ПОЛОВИНЫ 20-го ВЕКА", упоминавшиеся мною в другой теме http://codistics.com/sakansky/paper/...vich/max09.htm

----------


## Sanches

да, были времена...

----------


## DRiVeR™

я чесно говоря родился не в Одессе, и мало что знаю о ней......но я могу сказать что Одесса это очень красивый город и я рад что я являюсь его частичкой

----------


## Alexandr

В моем дворе (очень центр города) осталось 5 старых семей, остальные нувориши.... Гы.

----------


## mlch

Читаю сейчас сборник рассказов Александра Бирштейна "Одесса, улица Жуковского, дом №..."
Ссылку не даю, поскольку целиком эту книгу в сети не нашел. Отдельные рассказы в разных местах только.
Очень интересные воспоминания о жизни в Одессе в пятидесятых - начале шестидесятых годов двадцатого века.

----------


## Оsanna

Есть такая книжка "Истории с раньшего времени" (если не ошибаюсь). Там много историй.

----------


## Good++++

> Читаю сейчас сборник рассказов Александра Бирштейна "Одесса, улица Жуковского, дом №..."
> Ссылку не даю, поскольку целиком эту книгу в сети не нашел. Отдельные рассказы в разных местах только.
> Очень интересные воспоминания о жизни в Одессе в пятидесятых - начале шестидесятых годов двадцатого века.


  Да, тоже нашёл отдельные рассказы Бирштейна:

http://berkovich-zametki.com/Nomer46/Birshtein1.htm
http://www.kreschatik.nm.ru/9/03.htm
http://www.jew.spb.ru/ami/A351/A351-041.html

Кстати, для интересующихся о старой Одессе можно прочитать на сайте: http://www.palariev.sitecity.ru/ltext_2102213715.phtml

----------


## silfide

Esli y kogo-to est fotka lenina na kylikovom pole, to sledyet vilozhit. A to ego takvnezapno sniali. Ya , prohodia tam, kogda zametila,  gotova bila rasplakatsia.

----------


## Good++++

> Esli y kogo-to est fotka lenina na kylikovom pole, to sledyet vilozhit. A to ego takvnezapno sniali. Ya , prohodia tam, kogda zametila,  gotova bila rasplakatsia.


 Сочувствую! Посмотри здесь: https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=831439&postcount=11

----------


## Kertis

> Сочувствую! Посмотри здесь: https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=831439&postcount=11


 Спасибо за рекламу? :smileflag:

----------


## MALISHKA

а де єто было????

----------


## Kertis

> а де єто было????


 Дык... на куликовом поле)

----------


## MALISHKA

> Дык... на куликовом поле)


 чё серьёзно???я просто на куликовом ни разу не была(

----------


## Good++++

> Спасибо за рекламу?


 Мне не жалко...
Давай по теме пиши...

----------


## Good++++

> Дык... на куликовом поле)


 Кстати, на Куликовом поле фашисты евреев убивали...
Рассказывала бабушка: утром шла на работу (в зелентрест, который был в районе, где сейчас здание облрады) через поле, а там было очень много народу собрано, голодные, раздетые (была зима), а вечером - они уже замёрзшие лежали...

----------


## MALISHKA

> Кстати, на Куликовом поле фашисты евреев убивали...
> Рассказывала бабушка: утром шла на работу (в зелентрест, который был в районе, где сейчас здание облрады) через поле, а там было очень много народу собрано, голодные, раздетые (была зима), а вечером - они уже замёрзшие лежали...


 ужас лана я тада не буду говорить на чм мой дом построен(

----------


## ardaleon

Коренные жители Одессы выехали или находятся на вторм кладбище.

----------


## MALISHKA

> Коренные жители Одессы выехали или находятся на вторм кладбище.


 не смешно(

----------


## ardaleon

Такова суть. Где в городе можно встретить Одесскую речь? Даже на Привозе её уже нет.

----------


## Panty

> Коренные жители Одессы выехали или находятся на вторм кладбище.


 Не расписывайтесь за всех,а то что на Привозе редко услышишь,но таки услышишь одесскую речь(надо уметь прислушаться) вовсе не означает,что одесситы-это типа вымершие доисторические ископаемые.

----------


## Jorjic

> Такова суть. Где в городе можно встретить Одесскую речь? Даже на Привозе её уже нет.


 Это тема не для плача и причитаний - где чего нет. Много чего нет, но оно таки есть, пока жива наша память и мифы, пока мы будем передавать ее идущим за нами.
Выкладывайте воспоминания, пусть самые, на первый взгляд, незначительные.
И все-таки я бы хотел назвать тему: "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять".

----------


## Буджак

Вот кусочек старой Одессы из семейного альбома. На фотозагадки не тянет, пусть полежит здесь!

----------


## Good++++

> Не расписывайтесь за всех,а то что на Привозе редко услышишь,но таки услышишь одесскую речь(надо уметь прислушаться) вовсе не означает,что одесситы-это типа вымершие доисторические ископаемые.


 Одесса живёт, процветает и развивается!!! Ничто не стоит и не должно стоят на месте! Просто надо знать своё прошлое!

----------


## Good++++

> Это тема не для плача и причитаний - где чего нет. Много чего нет, но оно таки есть, пока жива наша память и мифы, пока мы будем передавать ее идущим за нами.
> Выкладывайте воспоминания, пусть самые, на первый взгляд, незначительные.
> И все-таки я бы хотел назвать тему: "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять".


 Идея правильная! Уже попросил модераторов, чтобы они исправили название темы!!!

----------


## Good++++

> Вот кусочек старой Одессы из семейного альбома. На фотозагадки не тянет, пусть полежит здесь!


 Если это из семейного альбома - предупреди "умных", что это твоя собственность!!!
На сайте http://odessatrolley.com/Nivelles.htm уж точно второй фотографии нет!

----------


## Буджак

Тут же нет на фото моих родственников, пусть выложат, я не против. А фотографии, где мой дед на улице в 20-х годах, выкладывать не хочу, это уже личное. А многие фото города обязательно выложу!

----------


## Good++++

> Тут же нет на фото моих родственников, пусть выложат, я не против. А фотографии, где мой дед на улице в 20-х годах, выкладывать не хочу, это уже личное. А многие фото города обязательно выложу!


 Ты выложишь, а они поместят в какое-то печатное издание и бабки будут грести лопатой! Не делай этого! Возьми на фото нанеси хотя бы свой эл.адрес для обращений за правами! Живых родственников выкладывать не стоит, а вот умерших, по-моему, можно и даже нужно!

----------


## Буджак

Черт его знает, может, это и открытка какая-то старая, оборотная сторона пуста. Давно было, я не помню, бабушка тоже, не я ж снимал! А насчет родственников - не знаю. Я и сам никогда не выкладывал фотки в Интернет, хотя, вроде, стесняться нечего, хотел сделать сайт, посвященный боксу и борьбе, мне задают много вопросов в личку по этой тематике, но стесняюсь как-то... Комплекс, видать, у меня!

----------


## Jorjic

> Ты выложишь, а они поместят в какое-то печатное издание и бабки будут грести лопатой! Не делай этого! Возьми на фото нанеси хотя бы свой эл.адрес для обращений за правами! Живых родственников выкладывать не стоит, а вот умерших, по-моему, можно и даже нужно!


 Насчет первого соображения - не знаю, как по мне, так пусть пользуются. А то получается "собака на сене". Если, конечно, сам не собираешься публиковать.
А про родственников, мне кажется, очень правильное соображение. Лица, костюмы и весь антураж - это тоже история.

----------


## Good++++

> Черт его знает, может, это и открытка какая-то старая, оборотная сторона пуста. Давно было, я не помню, бабушка тоже, не я ж снимал! А насчет родственников - не знаю. Я и сам никогда не выкладывал фотки в Интернет, хотя, вроде, стесняться нечего, хотел сделать сайт, посвященный боксу и борьбе, мне задают много вопросов в личку по этой тематике, но стесняюсь как-то... Комплекс, видать, у меня!


 


> Насчет первого соображения - не знаю, как по мне, так пусть пользуются. А то получается "собака на сене". Если, конечно, сам не собираешься публиковать.
> А про родственников, мне кажется, очень правильное соображение. Лица, костюмы и весь антураж - это тоже история.


 Пусть даже открытка, но редкая, видать тираж был маленький! Коллекционеры большие деньги за это платят! Не будьте добренькими - на ВАС ЗАРАБАТЫВАЮТ! На счёт "собираешься публиковать" - обижаешь, брат!

----------


## Jorjic

> Черт его знает, может, это и открытка какая-то старая, оборотная сторона пуста. Давно было, я не помню, бабушка тоже, не я ж снимал!


 Вторая, с трамваем, конечно, открытка. Вернее, не открытка в прямом смысле слова, а произведение частных предпринимателей. У меня таких довольно много, но такой "вкусной" нет.

----------


## Буджак

А разве скан в интернете стоит дорого? А продавать ничего не буду, я состоятельный человек и мне не нужны деньги от продажи семейной истории. Тем более, что такие же права, как и я, на семейный альбом имеет и брат. Кстати, старыми деньгами я бы поменялся, у меня много дубликатов... А насчет антуража - вот Соборка, все люди на фото моими родственниками не являются, вот открытка! Какие колясочки раньше были!!!

----------


## Good++++

Эта фотография где-то конец 20-х - начало 30-х годов. А Воронцов сейчас в ту же сторону "смотрит"?

----------


## Jorjic

> На счёт "собираешься публиковать" - обижаешь, брат!


 Я имел в виду публикацию *собственных* фото или открыток. Что в этом обидного?

----------


## Jorjic

Сейчас подвернулась под руку послевоенная открытка, перевернул, чтобы уточнить год и обомлел.
Вложение 69102Вложение 69103
????
Просьба ко всем. Если у кого-то есть фото этой площади с колонной на месте памятника, очень прошу выложить или послать мне на мыло. Обязуюсь использовать только в личных бескорыстных целях.

----------


## Good++++

> Сейчас подвернулась под руку послевоенная открытка, перевернул, чтобы уточнить год и обомлел.
> Вложение 69102Вложение 69103
> ????
> Просьба ко всем. Если у кого-то есть фото этой площади с колонной на месте памятника, очень прошу выложить или послать мне на мыло. Обязуюсь использовать только в личных бескорыстных целях.


 ...просто колонна без памятников??? Проклятая площадь... так её называли неофициально.
На счёт "пл. ім. Толстого" - они загнули (опечатка!)

----------


## Буджак

Открытка - то киевская, вот и написали неверно. Сейчас пороюсь, у меня было нечто, но с другого ракурса.

----------


## Буджак

Нашел саму фотку, а скана нет. На обороте надпись по-русски и по-украински г. Одесса, пл. Карла Маркса. Старинный фонарный столб, справа от него колонна и фасады домов, фотограф стоял спиной к морю. Год не известен.

----------


## Panty

> Одесса живёт, процветает и развивается!!! Ничто не стоит и не должно стоят на месте! Просто надо знать своё прошлое!


 Я где-то упоминула что Одесса не должна развиваться и стоять на месте?А вот то что небесполезно знать свои корни и историю города-это ни кому не помешало бы бесспорно...т.к. все передается из поколения в поколение.

----------


## Буджак

Во, засканил... Оно?

----------


## Jorjic

> Во, засканил... Оно?


 Видимо, да. Спасибо.

----------


## Буджак

Всегда рад!

----------


## Jorjic

А вот такой исторический кадр

----------


## Good++++

Клас!  А где делся памятник, неизвестно?
Кстати, название темы уже переименовали...

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Jorjic, в каком году сделан этот снимок? На другой стороне улицы, надо понимать, стоял еще один памятник (для симметрии). Или нет?

----------


## Jorjic

А это большефонтанский паровичок. Это не открытки, а фотографии, правда, копии. Поэтому качество того...
 
На первой фотографии на столбе слева висит табличка "Остановка". Последние такие таблички исчезли сравнительно недавно.
Остановочный павильон на 14-й ст. по-моему стоит до сих пор. Во всяком случае, пару лет назад еще стоял.

----------


## Jorjic

> Кстати, название темы уже переименовали...


 Да, я заметил. Спасибо.

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic, в каком году сделан этот снимок?


 Точной даты я не помню. Скорее всего конец 50-х.
Памятник просуществовал несколько дней - это была киносъемка

----------


## Good++++

> Точной даты я не помню. Скорее всего конец 50-х.
> Памятник просуществовал несколько дней - это была киносъемка


  А я то думал!!! А бабка, которая проходит возля памятника, наверное знаменитая артистка.

----------


## Good++++

Где-то, в недрах интернета (а может и здесь, на форуме - всё равно, спасибо тому человеку!), нашёл фотографию входа в Еврейское кладбище, что было на Водопроводной.
Когда в 70-х годах его сносили, долго оставались центральные ворота одиноко стоять... Потом и их снесли... Через короткое время возвели то, что сейчас и стоит как место казни Жанны Лябурб... Но, по памяти, мне кажется, что настоящие ворота в кладбище стояли как раз напротив входа во 2 Христианское кладбище, да и высотой они  были по ниже... Или я не прав?
Вложение 69118

----------


## Jorjic

> Эта фотография где-то конец 20-х - начало 30-х годов. А Воронцов сейчас в ту же сторону "смотрит"?


 Смотрит, вроде, в ту же сторону. А вот с датировкой я не совсем въезжаю. Вот нашел у себя открытку
Вложение 69120
Фонари все те же. Площадь им. 10 летия РККА, значит после 28 года. Собор еще стоит - значит до 33 года. На моей открытке надпись на памятнике старая, а у Буджака - уже сбита. Существует версия, что какое-то время на памятнике была известная эпиграмма, написанная Пушкиным.
Интересно бы узнать, как и когда менялись надписи. 
По всему получается, что первая открытка времен войны. Я слабо представляю, что при большевиках возможна была надпись "Соборная площадь".

----------


## Good++++

> Смотрит, вроде, в ту же сторону. А вот с датировкой я не совсем въезжаю. Вот нашел у себя открытку
> Вложение 69120
> Фонари все те же. Площадь им. 10 летия РККА, значит после 28 года. Собор еще стоит - значит до 33 года. На моей открытке надпись на памятнике старая, а у Буджака - уже сбита. Существует версия, что какое-то время на памятнике была известная эпиграмма, написанная Пушкиным.
> Интересно бы узнать, как и когда менялись надписи. 
> По всему получается, что первая открытка времен войны. Я слабо представляю, что при большевиках возможна была надпись "Соборная площадь".


 Присмотрись внимательнее, на твоей фото как раз есть эпиграмма Пушкина. У меня есь открытка 1989 г., где на памятнике надпись "Воронцовъ", а сейчас на памятнике более подробная подпись...

----------


## Буджак

Что-то слишком коротко для эпиграммы, не может быть!

----------


## Jorjic

> Через короткое время возвели то, что сейчас и стоит как место казни Жанны Лябурб... Но, по памяти, мне кажется, что настоящие ворота в кладбище стояли как раз напротив входа во 2 Христианское кладбище, да и высотой они  были по ниже... Или я не прав?


 Цитата из интернета:
 В кладбищенской стене, идущей параллельно телу синагоги, по ее краям были сделаны парные монументальные ворота, соединенные высокой стеной <...> Когда снесли кладбище, уничтожили и стену с воротами, но, поскольку у левых ворот была расстреляна француженка Жанна Лябурб, коммунисты эти ворота, спохватившись, восстановили, и теперь они, наглухо заложенные, не ведущие никуда, одиноко стоят на обочине пустыря, превращенные в памятник расстрелянной здесь пропагандистке. Стена эта была высоким произведением искусства и скорбным знаком-памятником всем тем, кого была призвана охранять. Но известна страшная для нас формула: - состояние кладбищ есть нравственное лицо общества.
Полный текст и еще открытки по ссылке 
http://dag.com.ua/odessa/street.php?1000

----------


## Jorjic

> Присмотрись внимательнее, на твоей фото как раз есть эпиграмма Пушкина.


 Мне присмотреться легче - у меня оригинал. Там точно такая же надпись, как сейчас.

----------


## mlch

> А это большефонтанский паровичок. Это не открытки, а фотографии, правда, копии. Поэтому качество того...
> Вложение 69115Вложение 69116
> На первой фотографии на столбе слева висит табличка "Остановка". Последние такие таблички исчезли сравнительно недавно.
> Остановочный павильон на 14-й ст. по-моему стоит до сих пор. Во всяком случае, пару лет назад еще стоял.


 Стоит. Вчера видел. И на восьмой стоит и на девятой. На девятой - переоборудован под киоск. Еще есть у ворот второго кладбища. И, как мне кажется, несколько по Люстдорфской дороге. Но тут я не уверен.

----------


## mlch

> Где-то, в недрах интернета (а может и здесь, на форуме - всё равно, спасибо тому человеку!), нашёл фотографию входа в Еврейское кладбище, что было на Водопроводной.
> Когда в 70-х годах его сносили, долго оставались центральные ворота одиноко стоять... Потом и их снесли... Через короткое время возвели то, что сейчас и стоит как место казни Жанны Лябурб... Но, по памяти, мне кажется, что настоящие ворота в кладбище стояли как раз напротив входа во 2 Христианское кладбище, да и высотой они  были по ниже... Или я не прав?
> Вложение 69118


 Не прав. Они были точно на том же месте, где и сейчас.

----------


## Буджак

По Люстдорфской была на 9 станции, если память не изменяет, в районе ак. Вильямса.

----------


## Jorjic

Тогда вот еще парочка остановок. Это линия 20-го трамвая.
 
Кстати, о Хаджибеевском парке - это отдельная история. Если у кого-то есть фото парка - выкладывайте. Я потом найду - тоже выложу. 
Я не был там очень-очень много лет и, когда недавно попал туда, был поражен запустением и практическим отсутствием следов былого.

----------


## mlch

Вот несколько открыток с видами Хаджибеевского парка

----------


## Good++++

Ходил сегодня на Староконный рынок, походил по округе - искал старые открытки... А там - сплошные распечатки с интернета на обыкновенной бумаге за 3 грн.

----------


## Скрытик

> Ходил сегодня на Староконный рынок, походил по округе - искал старые открытки... А там - сплошные распечатки с интернета на обыкновенной бумаге за 3 грн.


 Я это уже проходил  :smileflag:  Не один день потратил - без толку.

----------


## Good++++

> Я это уже проходил  Не один день потратил - без толку.


 Тоже "проходил" это... Всё-равно надо туда ходить регулярно... хотя бы за колоритом...

----------


## Jorjic

> Я это уже проходил  Не один день потратил - без толку.


 Я это тоже "прошел" и закончил лет 30 назад. Потом появились сходки коллекционеров, кочевавшие по разным площадкам. Одно время неплохие открытки можно было купить в Москве на сборищах коллекционеров. После появления таких гигантов, как Дроздовский, это, по-моему, заглохло. Во всяком случае, это мое личное ощущение. 
"Осколок" этого времени появляется на "книжке". Зовут его Витя. Это очень пожилой человек (у него нет или сильно повреждена левая кисть), который понемножку торгует книжками и репродукциями. С ним интересно поговорить, он знает много интересного.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот несколько открыток с видами Хаджибеевского парка


 Большое спасибо. Очень интересно. Поразительно, но у меня кажется нет ни одной открытки с видом Хаджибеевского парка. Постараюсь сегодня выложить фото моего отца примерно 50-летней давности. Интересно сравнить.

----------


## Jorjic

Как и обещал, выкладываю снимки Хаджибеевского парка. Первые два снимка сделаны примерно в 58-59 г. Третий - два года назад.

----------


## Буджак

Да, контраст... И я там 100 лет не был.

----------


## Jorjic

Выкладываю два современных снимка, сделанных во дворе по нечетной стороне Пушкинской. Мне такое больше нигде не попадалось. Фронтон с датой "1849" в самой глубине двора, намного ниже уровня улицы. Посередине двора овальная выгородка, окруженная столбиками, намного меньшими, чем привычные привратные столбы. Что это было - мне неизвестно. Я такие свои "находки" воспринимаю скорее эмоционально. Если потом на это накладывается рациональное - очень хорошо.
Буду признателен, думаю, и не только я, за любые соображения.

Некоторое время назад мне рассказали о дискуссии, возникшей по поводу назначения каменных столбиков. Обсуждались два варианта: защитные привратные столбы и коновязь. Обратились к известному авторитету Виктору Семеновичу Фельдману. Он считает, что верно и то и другое. Может быть эти маленькие столбики как раз и подтверждают это. На этом месте вполне мог быть какой-нибудь постоялый двор.

----------


## Львовская 8

Что могут противопоставить Одесситы "украинизации"?!

----------


## Good++++

> Что могут противопоставить Одесситы "украинизации"?!


 Здесь - без политики!!!! Иди в раздел "Политика" и там митингуй!

----------


## Буджак

Разбирал старый архив, нашел фотку неизвестных родственников. Год не известен. Фотография была сделана по адресу: Ришельевская ул. домъ Маврокодато №12, фотография Д. Берсуцкаго. Вопрос - в какие годы это фотоателье существовало по этому адресу. Просто у меня подозрение. что молодая женщина на этой фотографии - моя пра-пра бабушка, а маленькая девочка - прабабушка в 7 мес. Если эта фотография была по этому адресу в 1876 - 77 годах, то это будет косвенным подтверждением.

----------


## Jorjic

> Разбирал старый архив, нашел фотку неизвестных родственников. Год не известен. Фотография была сделана по адресу: Ришельевская ул. домъ Маврокодато №12, фотография Д. Берсуцкаго. Вопрос - в какие годы это фотоателье существовало по этому адресу. Просто у меня подозрение. что молодая женщина на этой фотографии - моя пра-пра бабушка, а маленькая девочка - прабабушка в 7 мес. Если эта фотография была по этому адресу в 1876 - 77 годах, то это будет косвенным подтверждением.


 Нарыл в инете, что по данным Дроздовского фотография по этому адресу существует с 1900 г. Вот ссылка http://forum.vgd.ru/index.php?t=6313

----------


## Буджак

Спасибо большое, значит, это не прабабушка - она в 1900 году была уже большой. Точно родственники, иначе б мама не хранила эту фотографию столько лет, но кто??? Жаль, что только сегодня впервые увидел эту фотографию, спросить у нее уже не могу, а бабушка не знает...  Кстати, о фотографической студии Антонопуло я на сайте не нашел, у меня есть паспарту на фотографии прадеда, 1912 год...

----------


## mlch

> Выкладываю два современных снимка, сделанных во дворе по нечетной стороне Пушкинской. Мне такое больше нигде не попадалось. Фронтон с датой "1849" в самой глубине двора, намного ниже уровня улицы. Посередине двора овальная выгородка, окруженная столбиками, намного меньшими, чем привычные привратные столбы. Что это было - мне неизвестно. Я такие свои "находки" воспринимаю скорее эмоционально. Если потом на это накладывается рациональное - очень хорошо.
> Буду признателен, думаю, и не только я, за любые соображения.
> Вложение 69353Вложение 69354
> Некоторое время назад мне рассказали о дискуссии, возникшей по поводу назначения каменных столбиков. Обсуждались два варианта: защитные привратные столбы и коновязь. Обратились к известному авторитету Виктору Семеновичу Фельдману. Он считает, что верно и то и другое. Может быть эти маленькие столбики как раз и подтверждают это. На этом месте вполне мог быть какой-нибудь постоялый двор.


 Про столбики ничего сказать не могу. А вот по поводу фронтона...
В каком квартале Пушкинской он расположен? Если где-то ниже Жуковского, то вполне возможно - там было что-то вроде ворот или проезда, выводящего к Карантинной балке. Тогда под ним должен был быть крутой спуск или ступени, уходящие вниз.

----------


## Jorjic

> Про столбики ничего сказать не могу. А вот по поводу фронтона...
> В каком квартале Пушкинской он расположен? Если где-то ниже Жуковского, то вполне возможно - там было что-то вроде ворот или проезда, выводящего к Карантинной балке. Тогда под ним должен был быть крутой спуск или ступени, уходящие вниз.


 Да, ниже Жуковского, номер сейчас не помню. Скорее всего так и есть. Я пытался туда проникнуть, но не удалось.

----------


## Good++++

Итак, я жил тогда в Одессе...
Фоторепортаж с комментариями наших бывших соотечественников...
Там есть фотография дома, где якобы находилась школа танцев Соломона Кляра(?)... А так ли это?

----------


## Good++++

Ещё нашёл рассказ Матвея Гейзера "ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ ВО ВРЕМЕНИ" - о зверствах румынов в Одессе.. 
Вообще-то, румынов старые одесситы называли "рум*и*ны"

----------


## Буджак

Мне бабушка много чего рассказывала про оккупацию, даже сейчас еще рассказать может.

----------


## Good++++

> Мне бабушка много чего рассказывала про оккупацию, даже сейчас еще рассказать может.


 Ещё нашел одно интервью про Одессу при "руминах" - интересное, почитайте!
Почти подобное мне рассказывала бабушка. Бабушка (1916 г.р.) рассказывала, что вскоре после начала оккупации все жизнеобеспечивающие город организации опять работали в обычном режиме... Ещё она видела во время оккупации Петра Лещенко, который держал ресторан в Театральном переулке (за Оперным театром), там где потом был ТЮЗ...

Ещё бабушка рассказывала, что видела как снимали в Одессе (до войны) сцены к к/ф "Пётр Великий", как скакал Петр І на деревянном коне. Не верил...
Нашёл подтверждение её слов в рассказе про довоенную Одессу, где снимали батальные сцены х/ф "Петр Великий" (см. первую часть рассказа).

----------


## seafire\

> Ещё нашёл рассказ Матвея Гейзера "ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ ВО ВРЕМЕНИ" - о зверствах румынов в Одессе.. 
> Вообще-то, румынов старые одесситы называли "рум*и*ны"


 Спасибо Вам за ссылку.
А из 79 поста - не работают.

----------


## Good++++

Воспоминания за Одессу Боринг Людмилы Георгиевны " Песня про маму"... + ещё один её рассказ: "Одесса - любовь моя! Прогулки по моей памяти" + часть 2 + часть 3

Ещё один интересный рассказ Виктора Корченова "ОЧЕРКИ СТАРОЙ ОДЕССЫ".

Рассказ Ростислава Александрова "МЕМОРИИ ОБ ОДЕССКОМ ТРАМВАЕ"

----------


## job2001

> Да, тоже нашёл отдельные рассказы Бирштейна:
> 
> http://berkovich-zametki.com/Nomer46/Birshtein1.htm
> http://www.kreschatik.nm.ru/9/03.htm
> http://www.jew.spb.ru/ami/A351/A351-041.html
> 
> Кстати, для интересующихся о старой Одессе можно прочитать на сайте: http://www.palariev.sitecity.ru/ltext_2102213715.phtml


 Зачем такие сложности? :smileflag: 
http://albir.livejournal.com/profile

----------


## Jorjic

Боюсь, что эти львы, живущие на фасаде Большой Московской, уже занесены в Красную книгу. (Очень хотелось бы оказаться неправым). Двух их коллег уже нет. Velena, возьмите их в свою стаю.

----------


## job2001

> Боюсь, что эти львы, живущие на фасаде Большой Московской, уже занесены в Красную книгу. (Очень хотелось бы оказаться неправым). Двух их коллег уже нет. Velena, возьмите их в свою стаю.
> Вложение 75225


 Кстати, все забывал вам сказать спасибо за воспоминания о детстве в теме про 80. Про детей как связующее звено - очень тонкое наблюдение, действительно как мне кажется сейчас полностью утрачена культура дворового гуляния (как бы это еще назвать :smileflag: ), да и места для детей все меньше и меньше...

----------


## PersCat

> Про столбики ничего сказать не могу. А вот по поводу фронтона...
> В каком квартале Пушкинской он расположен? Если где-то ниже Жуковского, то вполне возможно - там было что-то вроде ворот или проезда, выводящего к Карантинной балке. Тогда под ним должен был быть крутой спуск или ступени, уходящие вниз.


 Столбики возле подьездов предназначались для женщин, что бы легче было садиться в седло. Это я слышал от экскурсовода, когда еще учился в школе. В 70-х, как давно это было. А коней привязывали к кольцам вделанным в стены домов. Их можно еще найти возле Привоза. На Эстонской, по левой стороне. Они еще видны из штукатурки. После выезда из  трамвайного депо, там после этих колец еще какой то мебельный магазин.

----------


## mlch

> Столбики возле подьездов предназначались для женщин, что бы легче было садиться в седло. Это я слышал от экскурсовода, когда еще учился в школе. В 70-х, как давно это было. А коней привязывали к кольцам вделанным в стены домов. Их можно еще найти возле Привоза. На Эстонской, по левой стороне. Они еще видны из штукатурки. После выезда из  трамвайного депо, там после этих колец еще какой то мебельный магазин.


 Что-то я очень сомневаюсь, чтобы удобно было садится в седло с тех столбиков, что на фотографии.  :smileflag:   Они с куполообразной верхушкой. Да еще и залезть на них надо было. 
Да и другие приворотные тумбы тоже как-то не очень удобно для этого сделаны. Думаю, что тот экскурсовод из 70-х, мягко говоря, ошибался.
А кольца - действительно есть. И не только на Эстонской. 
Иногда можно увидеть пор городу на стенах львинные морды с такими кольцами.

----------


## Alexandr

Столбики вообще-то, чтоб не отбивать углы у дворов при въезде кареты, но вот вокруг этого строения... Действительно непонятно.

----------


## Omega

> Что-то я очень сомневаюсь, чтобы удобно было садится в седло с тех столбиков, что на фотографии.   Они с куполообразной верхушкой. Да еще и залезть на них надо было. 
> Да и другие приворотные тумбы тоже как-то не очень удобно для этого сделаны. Думаю, что тот экскурсовод из 70-х, мягко говоря, ошибался.
> А кольца - действительно есть. И не только на Эстонской. 
> Иногда можно увидеть пор городу на стенах львинные морды с такими кольцами.


 Возле моего дома такие тумбы метра полтора высотой , а в соседнем доме еле дотянет до полуметра. Думаю, каждый делал так, как ему было удобно.

----------


## mlch

> Возле моего дома такие тумбы метра полтора высотой , а в соседнем доме еле дотянет до полуметра. Думаю, каждый делал так, как ему было удобно.


 А в чем удобство посадки в седло с полутораметровой тумбы диаметром 40 сантиметров?  :smileflag:  
Тумбы эти, как уже не раз писалось - для защиты углов ворот от въезжающих и выезжающих во дворы повозок.

----------


## Omega

Я и говорю, что не удобно.

----------


## Jorjic

> Возле моего дома такие тумбы метра полтора высотой , а в соседнем доме еле дотянет до полуметра. Думаю, каждый делал так, как ему было удобно.


 Высота тумб первоначально была примерно одинаковая. Просто потом уровень тротуара повышался по разным причинам. В Москве я видел тумбы, "ушедшие в землю" по самую верхушку.

----------


## German

> Кстати, все забывал вам сказать спасибо за воспоминания о детстве в теме про 80. Про детей как связующее звено - очень тонкое наблюдение, действительно как мне кажется сейчас полностью утрачена культура дворового гуляния (как бы это еще назвать), да и места для детей все меньше и меньше...


 таки да, теперь дети в свободное время в основном сидят дома за ТВ или компьютером, а дворовые компании бухают беспросветно. Нынешние дети мало чем отличаются от подростков других городов, вот так теряется  оригинальность города. Испаряется тот знаменитый одесский дух. Остается только архитектура нашего города, но и ее точит время...

----------


## Omega

> таки да, теперь дети в свободное время в основном сидят дома за ТВ или компьютером, а дворовые компании бухают беспросветно. Нынешние дети мало чем отличаются от подростков других городов, вот так теряется  оригинальность города.Испаряется тот знаменитый одесский дух. Остается только архитектура нашего города, но и ее точит время...


 А еще это связано с волнами эмиграции, забравшими одесских бабушек, который могли бы помочь детям сохранить этот дух.

----------


## job2001

> Высота тумб первоначально была примерно одинаковая. Просто потом уровень тротуара повышался по разным причинам. В Москве я видел тумбы, "ушедшие в землю" по самую верхушку.


 Кстати, в свете объяснения назначения этих столбиков необходимостью защиты от телег, было непонятно зачем в ментовской школе на Канатной два таких стобла стоят посередине здания, там где нет никакой арки.

----------


## Jorjic

> Кстати, в свете объяснения назначения этих столбиков необходимостью защиты от телег, было непонятно зачем в ментовской школе на Канатной два таких стобла стоят посередине здания, там где нет никакой арки.


 Может быть это позднейшее украшательство, а может быть результат перестройки здания. Кстати, где эта школа, я что-то не в курсе?

----------


## Буджак

Это здание Сабанских казарм, но внутрь не пройдешь сейчас, когда там школа милиции. Раньше я заходил, когда там АСУ ЧМП было, но столбов уже не помню.

----------


## job2001

> Это здание Сабанских казарм, но внутрь не пройдешь сейчас, когда там школа милиции. Раньше я заходил, когда там АСУ ЧМП было, но столбов уже не помню.


 не надо никуда заходить :smileflag:  прямо напротив ул. бунина

----------


## Буджак

А да, стоят, стоят... Казармы, вроде, не перестраивались...

----------


## Jorjic

> Это здание Сабанских казарм, но внутрь не пройдешь сейчас, когда там школа милиции. Раньше я заходил, когда там АСУ ЧМП было, но столбов уже не помню.


 Вот и я его помню как АСУ ЧМП. Потом там было что-то морское, шастали ребята в курсантской форме, а менты мне не попадались.
Пытаюсь найти у себя в архиве старую фотографию этих казарм, но пока безуспешно. Найду - выложу, если будет что-то интересное.

----------


## Буджак

У меня тоже нет старых фотографий, а так - я там живу недалеко, часто мимо проезжаю, фоткать современный вид как-то не додумался!

----------


## mlch

Это здание перестраивалось и не раз. Возможно, там и были когда-то ворота
Может еще, когда у Сабанского там хлебные склады были.

----------


## Буджак

Возможно, действительно там была арка в незапамятные времена.

----------


## mlch

Дом построен в 1827, если я не ошибаюсь, году. И по логике, для хлебных складов очень даже были бы не лишними вторые и даже третьи ворота. А вот казармам они уже ни к чему.

----------


## Jorjic

> Возможно, действительно там была арка в незапамятные времена.


 Вот ссылка: http://ua.vlasenko.net/_pgs/pgs-html/pgs3-260.html
Там в описании есть фраза: "По поперечной оси здания арочный проезд во двор". Кажется это то, о чем мы говорим.

----------


## Буджак

Ага, тогда все становится яснее... Был въезд, значит, и столбики поставили. Ха, лет через 100 правнуки будут гадать, что за металлические конструкции стояли на тротуарах. Кто-то скажет, что владельцы машин таким способом застолбили за собоий места для стоянки, а другие будут оспаривать...

----------


## mlch

> Вот ссылка: http://ua.vlasenko.net/_pgs/pgs-html/pgs3-260.html
> Там в описании есть фраза: "По поперечной оси здания арочный проезд во двор". Кажется это то, о чем мы говорим.


 Ну я что-то тупой сегодня... :smileflag:  
Смотрел ведь эту ссылку еще три часа назад, когда писал предыдущий пост, а фразу про ворота не увидел!
И на приложенном чертеже четко виден сквозной проезд!

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну я что-то тупой сегодня... 
> Смотрел ведь эту ссылку еще три часа назад, когда писал предыдущий пост, а фразу про ворота не увидел!
> И на приложенном чертеже четко виден сквозной проезд!


 Проезд угадывается, а фраза эта на следующей странице.

----------


## mlch

> Проезд угадывается, а фраза эта на следующей странице.


 Так надо же мне было догадаться на нее взлянуть и прочесть, а не просмотреть по диагонали :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

Вот, кстати, нашел на городском сайте.  


Планируется застройка береговых склонов Одессы
 Уведомление управления архитектуры и градостроительства о разработке градостроительного обоснования застройки квартала в границах: просп. Шевченко, ул. Армейской, пер. Шампанского и на территории береговых склонов от переулка Кренкеля до Французского бульвара.

Объявления:

В связи с принятием исполкомом Одесского городского совета решения «О разработке «Градостроительного обоснования застройки квартала в границах: просп. Шевченко, ул. Армейской, пер. Шампанского», управлением капитального строительства Одесского городского совета принимаются предложения от физических и юридических лиц по указанной документации. 

В связи с принятием исполкомом Одесского городского совета решения «О разработке «Градостроительного обоснования размещения новых объектов застройки на территории береговых склонов от переулка Кренкеля до Французского бульвара», управлением архитектуры и градостроительства Одесского городского совета принимаются предложения от физических и юридических лиц по указанной документации. 

Срок принятия предложений - две недели от даты опубликования.

Об этом сообщает управление информации Одесского горсовета.

И что сие значит?

----------


## Jorjic

> И что сие значит?


 Что сие значит догадаться нетрудно.
Я тоже прочитал эту инфу и в зобу дыхание сперло. Пока еще не совсем понял, что получается. Посмотрел по карте. Если честно, я не очень помню как выглядит часть пер.Кренкеля, идущая вдоль моря. По карте получается, что она ближе к бульвару, чем корты Гидромета (не знаю, что там сейчас). Тогда причем тут склоны? Это на самой верхней террасе. Что-то тут не так. С другой стороны, где географически кончается переулок - непонятно. Что-то мне подсказывает, что это косвенно связано со строительством резиденции Гурвица в районе Дельфина. Я знаю, что меня сейчас обвинят во всех смертных грехах, но что же поделаешь. Вся моя жизнь научила меня, что все что делается не очень внятно - плохо.

----------


## Буджак

а я не могу догадаться. Если идти по Кренкеля от Шампанского переулка, то по левую руку будет спортлагерь ОГМИ с 4 элитными кортами, а справа - вообще интересно. Там стоят сверхшикарные особняки, когда-то это был ДСК, теперь - самый элитный "особнячный" район, сотка до 100 тысяч, особняки от полутора миллионов. Люди, которые там владеют недвижимостью, и убить могут (заказать)... Не понимаю! Ведь это как раз и есть "От переулка Кренкеля до Французского бульвара"... Надо ли напоминать, что это - оползневая зона??? Хорошо хоть насчет вниз нет информации, туда, к Глечику... А проспект Шевченко, Армейскую, не тронут?

----------


## Jorjic

> Если идти по Кренкеля от Шампанского переулка, то по левую руку будет спортлагерь ОГМИ... Не понимаю! Ведь это как раз и есть "От переулка Кренкеля до Французского бульвара"...


 Вот я и говорю. Это если идти от Шампанского вправо. А на карте переулок продолжается еще и влево от Шампанского и как-то спускается немного вниз и неопределенно обрывается. Если его умно продолжить, то он и окажется как раз в районе северной оконечности Дельфина, где и должна находиться новая резиденция мэра.

----------


## Буджак

влево там территория Института Филатова, а ближе к морю там тропинка идет, она не может являться переулком. Хотя... Гурвиц его знает. Неужели это конец?

----------


## OMF

> А это большефонтанский паровичок. Это не открытки, а фотографии, правда, копии. Поэтому качество того...
> Вложение 69115Вложение 69116
> На первой фотографии на столбе слева висит табличка "Остановка". Последние такие таблички исчезли сравнительно недавно.
> Остановочный павильон на 14-й ст. по-моему стоит до сих пор. Во всяком случае, пару лет назад еще стоял.


 По Фонтанской дороге сохранились павильоны (в хорошем состоянии) на 8-й, 9-й, 14-й и 15-й станциях. На 16-й - снесли.

По Хаджибейской дороге в хорошем состоянии павильон на конечной у лимана, в плохом - на 5-й станции, в полуразрушенном - на Республиканской.

Один павильон сохранился на Балтской дороге, там где до войны ходил 7-й трамвай.

"Грибки" в количестве 2-х шт.(!) сохранились на ул. Чернышевского (Воронцовской), где когда-то ходила конка и трамвай 10а.

Пытаюсь сообразить, где был сделан первый снимок поезда. Ясно, что это Куликово Поле, но тогда большой дом слева должен быть Павловским Зданием Дешевых Квартир, а оно выглядит не совсем так. По Итальянскому б-ру таких домов вроде и нет, хотя квартал от Л-та Шмидта до Гимназической и перестраивался после войны. Какие будут предложения?

На втором снимке интересно его датировать. Или это 1912 г. до пуска 18-го трамвая, или это времена революционные, когда трамваи не ходили (с 1919 по 1921 г.), а в город вернулись паровики и конка.

----------


## OMF

> По Люстдорфской была на 9 станции, если память не изменяет, в районе ак. Вильямса.


 Там быть не могло, т.к. при бельгийцах трамвай туда не заходил. 29-й трамвай шел по Долгой и через Дачу Ковалевского.

----------


## Jorjic

> Хотя... Гурвиц его знает. Неужели это конец?


 Сходи по ссылке http://forum.nado.od.ua/. Добавит "оптимизма".

----------


## job2001

> Вот я и говорю. Это если идти от Шампанского вправо. А на карте переулок продолжается еще и влево от Шампанского и как-то спускается немного вниз и неопределенно обрывается. Если его умно продолжить, то он и окажется как раз в районе северной оконечности Дельфина, где и должна находиться новая резиденция мэра.


 И направо и налево от Шампанского там уже построены особнячки, налево в частности стоит уже 3 шт, и один еще вроде бы строят, непосредственно примыкающий к шампанскому, хотя может и магазин какой-то, там было кафе. А продолжается влево и спускается вниз - так там же съезд есть к глечику и бывшему автокино.
Точно также непонятно что хотят строить в Шампанский, Шевченко, Армейская - свободного места уже совсем мало осталось, если только бывшие казармы снести, как давно обещали

----------


## job2001

> влево там территория Института Филатова, а ближе к морю там тропинка идет, она не может являться переулком. Хотя... Гурвиц его знает. Неужели это конец?


 Там тропинка идет вдоль забора :smileflag:  А вот если убрать забор то будет вполне себе переулочек :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

> Там тропинка идет вдоль забора А вот если убрать забор то будет вполне себе переулочек


 Вы правы, я эту тропинку и имел в виду, ее ж нельзя назвать переулком. А забор ограждает территорию то ли Института Филатова, то ли какого-то еще лечебного учреждения, сейчас не помню. Неужели и ее застроят?

----------


## Буджак

> Там быть не могло, т.к. при бельгийцах трамвай туда не заходил. 29-й трамвай шел по Долгой и через Дачу Ковалевского.


 Возможно. Мне запомнилось из детства, почему-то я связал эту остановку именно с этим местом. Просто я давно уже не ездил на трамвае, вот и ошибся.

----------


## job2001

> Вы правы, я эту тропинку и имел в виду, ее ж нельзя назвать переулком. А забор ограждает территорию то ли Института Филатова, то ли какого-то еще лечебного учреждения, сейчас не помню. Неужели и ее застроят?


 Мне кажется это не филатова, забор не так давно там поставили, да и те 3 особнячка стоят между склонами и институтом филатова. Мне кажется там огородили территорию для строительства еще одного особняка, но в то время как раз власть поменялась, и строитесьвто заморозилось. А если убрать этот забор то переулок нормально будет продолжаться до кирпичного (мимо погранцов и частных домов-развалюх) Так что скорее всего уберут эту воинскую часть и что-то там построят

----------


## Буджак

Да, я тоже пока что вижу в кандидатах на строительство погранзаставу и старые частные домики. Но если говорить о том, что от Кренкеля до Французского, это как раз и значит, что территория института Филатова и не очень дешевенькие особнячки... Этого не понимаю!

----------


## job2001

> Да, я тоже пока что вижу в кандидатах на строительство погранзаставу и старые частные домики. Но если говорить о том, что от Кренкеля до Французского, это как раз и значит, что территория института Филатова и не очень дешевенькие особнячки... Этого не понимаю!


 Ну могут перенести забор Филатова на 5-7 метров вглубь вдоль кренкеля, с учетом существующей полоски бесхозной земли от забора до дороги, как раз появится место для строительства особнячков :smileflag: 
 А если серьезно действительно просто убивает выбор горсоветом проблемных районов для застройки - 10 ст.Б.Ф., Кренкеля, Шампанский, Шевченко. Самые большие проблемы именно в этих районах...

----------


## Буджак

Хорошо бы, но 5-7 метров - это не до Французского... Кстати, а Вы поняли, что коснется пр. Шевченко, Армейской, Шампанского (в районе Шевченко)? Там родные хрущобы, их сносить будут?

----------


## job2001

> Хорошо бы, но 5-7 метров - это не до Французского... Кстати, а Вы поняли, что коснется пр. Шевченко, Армейской, Шампанского (в районе Шевченко)? Там родные хрущобы, их сносить будут?


 Это попроще, я частично там выше писал уже :smileflag:  Сейчас строится дом по шампанскому напротив котельной, за ним еще есть свободное место и пару развалюх. Потом за хрущобой где курсы англ языка на пр. Шевченко - огромный пустырь, ну и казармы - двор огромный, да и сами они имхо под снос, по крайней мере в самой крайней секции по армейской никто уже не живет, только офис на 1 этаже.
Да, еще слышал что и котельную на шампанском будут сносить.
А 5-7 метров я имел в виду на протяжении всего забора ВДОЛЬ кренкеля, как раз до французского :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

Спасибо, прояснили ситуацию, это еще ничего. А Кренкеля разве не параллелен Французскому? :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Спасибо, прояснили ситуацию, это еще ничего. А Кренкеля разве не параллелен Французскому?


 тьфу :smileflag:  там имелся в виду шампанский от французского к морю :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

А, тогда ясно - второй ряд домов, которые граничат с территорией ин-та Филатова. Дошло!

----------


## Скрытик

Сегодня узнал интересную новость. Тот дом что возле Ё строится уже должен был быть выгнан до 3го этажа. Но там серьезные трудности с фундаментом - под ним большой плывун и подземное течение. И решение данной пробемы еще не найдено. А вообще строительство в центре города очень сильно зашевелилось. Сегодня частично перегородили спуск под Сабанеевым мостом, но не перекрыли полностью (пока).
И вроде открыли для машин Преображенскую - чистили трамвайные рельсы. Провода уже вроде подключили.

----------


## Jorjic

> И вроде открыли для машин Преображенскую - чистили трамвайные рельсы. Провода уже вроде подключили.


 Да, открыли, до Малой Арнаутской. На перекрестке с Пантелеймоновской вовсю состыковывают проезжую часть. Работа кипит - наш родной конец месяца. Интересно, что будет завтра.

----------


## OMF

По Преображенской уже пошли пробные вагоны с руководством ОГЭТа.

----------


## OMF

> А это большефонтанский паровичок. Это не открытки, а фотографии, правда, копии. Поэтому качество того...
> Вложение 69115Вложение 69116
> На первой фотографии на столбе слева висит табличка "Остановка". Последние такие таблички исчезли сравнительно недавно.
> Остановочный павильон на 14-й ст. по-моему стоит до сих пор. Во всяком случае, пару лет назад еще стоял.


 Как говорила Алиса в стране чудес "Все любопытственнее и любопытственнее". На первом снимке то ведь тоже провода висят. Чего же трамвая нет, а паровоз есть? На бельгийцев это не похоже. Значит 20-й год? И где же на Итальянском б-ре такие дома? На заднем плане дом с башенкой, похоже, сохранился.

----------


## Jorjic

> По Фонтанской дороге сохранились павильоны (в хорошем состоянии) на 8-й, 9-й, 14-й и 15-й станциях. На 16-й - снесли.
> По Хаджибейской дороге в хорошем состоянии павильон на конечной у лимана, в плохом - на 5-й станции, в полуразрушенном - на Республиканской.
> Один павильон сохранился на Балтской дороге, там где до войны ходил 7-й трамвай.


 А это сооружение разве не имеет отношения к трамвайной тематике? Уж очень "трамвайная" архитектура.

----------


## OMF

> А это сооружение разве не имеет отношения к трамвайной тематике? Уж очень "трамвайная" архитектура.
> Вложение 75500


 А это где? Вроде как обычная хибара.

----------


## Jorjic

> А это где? Вроде как обычная хибара.


 Может и обычная, но я что-то хибар такой архитектуры не припомню. Вот фото с другой точки. Это самый конец Французского бульвара.

----------


## OMF

Тогда это точно конечная станция линии 16 "Малый Фонтан" - второй в Одессе.

----------


## Jorjic

> Тогда это точно конечная станция линии 16 "Малый Фонтан" - второй в Одессе.


 Я и предполагал нечто подобное.

----------


## Squee

> А Кренкеля разве не параллелен Французскому?


 Кренкеля - это хитрый переулок. Он параллелен и Французскому и Шампанскому.  :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

> Кренкеля - это хитрый переулок. Он параллелен и Французскому и Шампанскому


 Да, действительно, я почему-то считал, что за лагерем ОГМИ тупик... Но все равно, та его часть, что параллельна Шампанскому, с обеих сторон окружена дворцами, стоящими на самой дорогой земле в Одессе.

----------


## job2001

> Да, действительно, я почему-то считал, что за лагерем ОГМИ тупик... Но все равно, та его часть, что параллельна Шампанскому, с обеих сторон окружена дворцами, стоящими на самой дорогой земле в Одессе.


 О, совсем забыл, осенью видел как на углу кренкеля/фр бульвара ломали старые дома за забором, но я думал это санаторий какой-то что то перестраивает. В свете этих решений выглядит немного иначе :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

Осенью я думал, что это старые владельцы продали участки, новые хозяева сносят старое, прежде чем там свои дворцы строить. Ломали - то частный сектор...

----------


## Скрытик

> Осенью я думал, что это старые владельцы продали участки, новые хозяева сносят старое, прежде чем там свои дворцы строить. Ломали - то частный сектор...


 Там частный сектор неслабый. Раньше там были дачи весьма влиятельных людей, ректоров ВУЗов и т.п. Я в студенческие годы частенько бывал там на даче у своего научного руководителя. Портясающее место. И что-то сомневаюсь я что там так спокойно прошло отселение - вы хоть представляете себе стоимость сотки земли в том кварталле???

----------


## Буджак

100 тысяч долларов, я уже писал. Я там тоже часто бывал в гостях, это ж ДСК, там у многих дома были. До сих пор коллеги моих родителей там живут. Но многие там дома продали, и на их месте выросли новые, современные... Вот их владельцев оттуда выгнать просто невозможно, они должны быть очень влиятельными.

----------


## Скрытик

> 100 тысяч долларов, я уже писал.


 Сегодня 80 тысяч средний Фонтан. Сосед пытается найти участок. Думаю там минимум в 2 раза выше.

----------


## Буджак

Данные из Авизо, я тут подумываю о загородном доме, иногда просматриваю и цены в городе. Вот из свежего номера:



> Фрнцузский/Пионерская ул., первая престижнейшая линия от моря, под строительство резиденции, участки от 10 и более соток. 90 тыс.у.е. за сотку.


  Участки меньшей площади идут по 100, есть по 110...

----------


## Good++++

Случайно нашёл статью "Взрыв из прошлого. К годовщине забытой трагедии в Одессе", посвященную трагедии 31 августа 1918 года.

----------


## Jorjic

> Пытаюсь сообразить, где был сделан первый снимок поезда. Ясно, что это Куликово Поле, но тогда большой дом слева должен быть Павловским Зданием Дешевых Квартир, а оно выглядит не совсем так. По Итальянскому б-ру таких домов вроде и нет, хотя квартал от Л-та Шмидта до Гимназической и перестраивался после войны. Какие будут предложения?


 Возвращаясь к старому разговору. Вроде бы удалось установить место съемки. Мне это подсказал старый одессит, который хорошо знает город. Попытался сделать фото с той же точки, но это оказалось невозможным из-за разросшихся деревьев, бигбордов и прочих наслоений. Поэтому сделал панораму с более близкой точки (из сквера на Итальянском бульваре). Большое здание - это нынешний сельхоз, а дальнее здание - Итальянский угол Гимназической. Здание существует, но от башенки только остатки.

----------


## OMF

Спасибо, Георгий. Теперь становится понятней.

Там на углу Итальянского и Гимназической должно быть еще весьма "бельгийское" здание, как на этом снимке

http://odessatrolley.com/Buses/Mercedes/410-242.jpg

----------


## Jorjic

> Там на углу Итальянского и Гимназической должно быть еще весьма "бельгийское" здание, как на этом снимке


 Да, действительно. Я как-то на него внимания не обращал, считая, что это что-то вроде трансформаторной будки. Надо будет к нему "присмотреться".

----------


## job2001

> Да, действительно. Я как-то на него внимания не обращал, считая, что это что-то вроде трансформаторной будки. Надо будет к нему "присмотреться".


 Ага, я тоже не обращал внимание. Как в принципе и на три старых павильона на фонтане, пока не узнал откуда они :smileflag:

----------


## Dante Odesky

А правда что в 1939-1941гг нынешняя ул. Преображенская называлась  ул А. Гитлера в знак искренней советско-немецкой дружбы? В советское время это станицу истории вырвали - но мне старожилы рассказывали. И еще про отсутствие дома №13 на тойже ул. по банальной причине суеверия. Надо будет как то пройти проверить.

----------


## Jorjic

> А правда что в 1939-1941гг нынешняя ул. Преображенская называлась  ул А. Гитлера в знак искренней советско-немецкой дружбы? В советское время это станицу истории вырвали - но мне старожилы рассказывали. И еще про отсутствие дома №13 на тойже ул. по банальной причине суеверия. Надо будет как то пройти проверить.


 Про Гитлера - не знаю, первый раз слышу. Попробую уточнить. Во время оккупации она называлась Короля Михая.
Про №13 - правда, но частично. Нет также и №9. Эти номера на планах присутствуют, а на самом деле их нет. Дело, видимо, в том, что это угловые дома на пересечениях с ул. Елисаветинской и Софиевской. Части домов, выходящие на Преображенскую, видимо со временем утератили свои номера.

----------


## Jorjic

> Там на углу Итальянского и Гимназической должно быть еще весьма "бельгийское" здание...


 Присмотрелся, вроде ничего выдающегося. Четкий прямоугольник, абсолютно одинаковый со всех сторон, и две железных двери на противоположных сторонах. Скорее всего что-то электрическое. Может быть, действительно "бельгийское", Вам видней.

----------


## OMF

Здание-таки бельгийское. На фото не видно, но если от него идут провода, то это подстанция, если не идут - то БЫЛА подстанция.

----------


## job2001

Если не ошибаюсь, в этой теме потемкинская лестница обсуждалась? Вот, хоть и плохого качества, но свидетельства того, как она выглядела в 30-ые годы прошлого века.

----------


## job2001

И еще чуть-чуть.

----------


## seafire\

Ух ты! Спасибо за свидетельства! Просто супер - лет на 100 назад окунуться.

----------


## Скрытик

Потрясающе!
Впервые вижу подробное изображение того самого ресторана у лестницы!

----------


## Буджак

Присоединяюсь. Отлично! Черт, а наши внуки будут смотреть на фотографии Одессы начала века и искать уцелевшие здания...

----------


## Good++++

А вот Николаевская и Всех Святых Российских портовая церковь

----------


## Jorjic

Да, вдруг такой всплеск интереснейших публикаций. Большое спасибо.

----------


## Good++++

> А правда что в 1939-1941гг нынешняя ул. Преображенская называлась  ул А. Гитлера в знак искренней советско-немецкой дружбы? В советское время это станицу истории вырвали - но мне старожилы рассказывали. И еще про отсутствие дома №13 на тойже ул. по банальной причине суеверия. Надо будет как то пройти проверить.


 Улица Екатерининская в период оккупации, с 19 ноября 1941 по 14 апреля 1944, улица носила имя Адольфа Гитлера.

Интересен еще тот факт, что части улиц, переименованных после революции, оккупационные власти вернули прежние названия, которые потом такими и остались. Например, улица Садовая (до ноября 1941 г. носила имя Александра Исааковича Хмельницкого, одессита, большевика, Председателя Одесского комитета большевиков с 1917 г., комиссара юстиции Одесского СНК с 1918 г., члена Президиума ВУЦИК, народного комиссара юстиции Украины с 1919 г.).

----------


## Good++++

*Фильм об Одессе* (1936) можно скачать, предварительно зарегистрировавшись, здесь.




> Жанр : история 
> Студия : 1-ая комсомольская Одесская кино-фабрика 
> Режиссер : Жан Лодс 
> Описание фильма : Раритет 1936 года. 
> 
> Фильм об Одессе. Тест И. Бабеля! 
> 
> Фильм, вероятно, снимался для Германии, или найден был в немецком архиве. Это как-бы обзорная экскурсия по городу, на современном языке - рекламный ролик Одессы для иностранцев. 
> Продолжительность : 0:23:00 
> Размер:   1,2 GB; (Размер блока: 2 MB)


 Кадры из этого фильма разместил ранее job2001.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> что части улиц, переименованных после революции, оккупационные власти вернули прежние названия, которые потом такими и остались. Например, улица Садовая


 А Дерибасовская? Та же история.
В "12 стульев" читаем:




> Одесситы тащат с собой корзины и плоские коробки с копченой скумбрией. Им тоже известна лучшая улица на земле. Но это, конечно,  не  Крещатик, это улица Лассаля, бывшая Дерибасовская.

----------


## job2001

> А Дерибасовская? Та же история.
> В "12 стульев" читаем:


 Если не ошибаюсь вернули почти все старые названия, кроме нескольких улиц названных в честь немцев и румын.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

В краеведческом музее видел карту Одессы, выпущенную румынами. Так там, как я помню, все улицы названы своими изначальными названиями, кроме Екатерининской (ул.  Гитлера), Успенской (ул. Муссолини), Преображенской(ул. Короля Михая) и Еврейской (ул. 16 Октября).

----------


## Alexandr

У меня возникла нездоровая идея! А что, если собраться толпой и сходить по музеям (давно не ходил уже). Старички поностальгируют, молодежь что-то интересное узнает (что экскурсоводы не рассказывают). Типа - музей в неделю, или в две (чтоб на дольше хватило  :smileflag:  ). Ась?

----------


## Good++++

> У меня возникла нездоровая идея! А что, если собраться толпой и сходить по музеям (давно не ходил уже). Старички поностальгируют, молодежь что-то интересное узнает (что экскурсоводы не рассказывают). Типа - музей в неделю, или в две (чтоб на дольше хватило  ). Ась?


 Отличная идея, здоровая!

----------


## OMF

> *Фильм об Одессе* (1936) можно скачать, предварительно зарегистрировавшись, здесь.
> 
> 
> 
> Кадры из этого фильма разместил ранее job2001.


 Можно, но не всем , а только из Одессы.
Меня из США по этой ссылке просто не пустили...

----------


## Alexandr

> Можно, но не всем , а только из Одессы.
> Меня из США по этой ссылке просто не пустили...


 Так это торент местный.  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Я могу выложить на какой-нибудь международный торрент, только боюсь тут не так много тех кто использует торренты :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Я могу выложить на какой-нибудь международный торрент, только боюсь тут не так много тех кто использует торренты


 А я на рапиду могу выложить. ) Только исходника нет. )))

----------


## job2001

> А я на рапиду могу выложить. )


 качать 12 частей по 100 метров с рапиды, в которой можно качать определнное количество трафика с одного айпи в течении пары часов  - удовольсвтие ниже среднего :smileflag:  Там 1,2 гига хоть и всего 23 минуты :smileflag:  Могу еще через kraft раздать, но это тоже только одесса.

----------


## Alexandr

> качать 12 частей по 100 метров с рапиды, в которой можно качать определнное количество трафика с одного айпи в течении пары часов  - удовольсвтие ниже среднего Там 1,2 гига хоть и всего 23 минуты Могу еще через kraft раздать, но это тоже только одесса.


 У меня премиум имеется. )

----------


## job2001

> У меня премиум имеется. )


 Осталось им поделиться :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Осталось им поделиться


 Щас. Всё брошу, и начну делиться. :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> В краеведческом музее видел карту Одессы, выпущенную румынами. Так там, как я помню, все улицы названы своими изначальными названиями, кроме Екатерининской (ул.  Гитлера), Успенской (ул. Муссолини), Преображенской(ул. Короля Михая) и Еврейской (ул. 16 Октября).


 Насколько я знаю Успенская была Антонеску, Еврейская - Муссолини, а Полицейская(Бунина) - 16 Октября.

----------


## Good++++

Известно, что за Чумкой находился сад "Трезвость", официально именовавшийся "Сад одесского особого Комитета попечительства о народной трезвости". Интересно, в какие годы он существовал (конец 19 - начало 20 вв.?) и что там сейчас находится...

----------


## Aramis

а кто-нибудь знает, где  сделан второй снимок с паровичком? Это какая станция?

----------


## Jorjic

> а кто-нибудь знает, где  сделан второй снимок с паровичком? Это какая станция?


 Если речь идет о моем фото, то это 14-я станция Фонтана. Там на табличке можно различить цифру.

----------


## Aramis

> Если речь идет о моем фото, то это 14-я станция Фонтана. Там на табличке можно различить цифру.


 Спасибо. А есть ли у кого-нибудь снимки 7-8-ой ст.Фонтана в период до 1980 года?

----------


## Good++++

> *Улица Екатерининская в период оккупации, с 19 ноября 1941 по 14 апреля 1944, улица носила имя Адольфа Гитлера.*
> Интересен еще тот факт, что части улиц, переименованных после революции, оккупационные власти вернули прежние названия, которые потом такими и остались. Например, улица Садовая (до ноября 1941 г. носила имя Александра Исааковича Хмельницкого, одессита, большевика, Председателя Одесского комитета большевиков с 1917 г., комиссара юстиции Одесского СНК с 1918 г., члена Президиума ВУЦИК, народного комиссара юстиции Украины с 1919 г.).


 Прочёл здесь:
*Юрий Михайлович Корольков. Операция "Форт"*


> Осенью Белозеров чуть не попался в расставленные сети,  но он вел себя  дерзко - успел первым выхватить пистолет и положил на землю трех агентов сигуранцы,  которые  должны  были  его  арестовать.  Белозеров обезоружил  агентов,  а  сам  исчез.  Исчез  без  выстрела,  чтобы  не поднимать шума. *Все произошло на Ришельевской, переименованной в улицу Гитлера - в самом центре, во дворе многоэтажного дома.*


  И где же правда: у Парлиева или здесь?

----------


## Jorjic

> Прочёл здесь:
> *Юрий Михайлович Корольков. Операция "Форт"* И где же правда: у Парлиева или здесь?


 Ну, в литературных произведениях еще и не то можно прочитать. Например, у Катаева. Я его горячий поклонник, но ссылаться на него в части краеведческих изысканий было бы опрометчиво.

----------


## Good++++

Увидел на "книжке" книгу "Одесса при румынах"... Кто-то читал, стоит её прикупить?
Касательно румин... статья "ТЕМНОЕ ПЯТНО: ТРАНСНИСТРИЯ..." Владимира Гридина...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
В инете нашёл интересный рассказ Олега Золоева "Необычайная свадьба! (или свадьба не по обычаю)"



> А для того, чтобы делать бизнес, как при «руминах», не успели фашисты подойти ко второй Заставе, а одесситы, кто имел хоть одно окно на улицу, к утру открыли свой бизнес, мгновенно став «бизнесменами».
> 
> И заторговали все, и кто чем попало, кто бубликами, кто семечками, кто россыпными папиросами со спичками, кто средством от вшей, а кто и самими вшами, как средством от болезни Боткина.

----------


## Jorjic

Не знал, в какой ветке это поместить. Решил все же здесь.
Эти фото сделаны на дне города. Вернее, это кадры, вырезанные из клипов, поэтому качество не очень. Но содержание...
Дама на Приморском бульваре самозабвенно слушает оркестрик и пританцовывает.

А это одесская пара гуляет постепенно по праздничному Приморскому бульвару. Конечно, это надо было видеть живьем.

----------


## Good++++

Нашёл интересный рассказ бывшего одессита, посетившего Родину через 25 лет. Некоторые исторические моменты имеют ряд неточностей, но интересна оценка современной Одессы со стороны.

*Гарбуз Ким:  Визит в Украину через 25 лет*

Маленькая цитата:



> ...в былые времена в старых домах,жильцы верхних этажей мылись по согласованию с нижними.Тётя Рива,например, жившая на 3-м этаже, высовывалась в окно и спрашивала Ксению Николаевну,жившую этажом ниже, а заодно и Георгия Станиславовича(Жору): 
>   -Ксеня,Жора! Ви когда будете мыться или даже открывать кран сразу сейчас или позже через час? 
>   - А шо такое, Рива Яковлевна? Ви хотите мыться сами или мыть Борю? 
>   - А какая разница? 
>   -Ну это ДВЕ большие разницы. Борю можно помыть и за 5 минут . Он хоть и грязный, но худой. А в вас,нивроку, 95 кило весу. Это же сколько воды уйдёт? И времени тоже. 
>   -Малахольные! Завидуете? А всё же как насчёт не включать ваш "обжорный" кран с полчасика? 
>   -Ладно,Рива Яковлевна, мойте свои прелести. Рувимчику приятно будет.

----------


## Good++++

Нашёл в сети интересные фотографии Одессы, ранее их не встречал нигде...

А сколько погибло фотографий в те годы, когда не было интернета...

----------


## mlch

Нашел несколько слайдов, которые я сделал 1 апреля 1973 года на самой первой Юморине. 
Это, как мне кажется - самый удачный.

----------


## strelecia

Сделаем из Одессы «консерву»

http://www.gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/02/07/130058.html

----------


## Терри на ограде

обожаю 31-й транвай!!!

----------


## job2001

> Нашел несколько слайдов, которые я сделал 1 апреля 1973 года на самой первой Юморине. 
> Это, как мне кажется - самый удачный.


 поставил бы плюс, но не могу :smileflag:  а еще есть?

----------


## Good++++

Александр Бирштейн
"Детство в одесском дворике"
Ворошиловский район = Центральный район
Кагановический район = ?
а какие еще были районы???
Жовтневый район = ?
Ленинский район = ?

----------


## Dam

> Кагановический район = ?


 Приморский район в первоначальном варианте и до войны. Если не совсем прав -- поправьте...

----------


## lens

> Александр Бирштейн
> "Детство в одесском дворике"
> Ворошиловский район = Центральный район
> Кагановический район = ?
> а какие еще были районы???
> Жовтневый район = ?
> Ленинский район = ?


 Ворошиловский - Центральный
Кагановический - Приморский (если не ошибаюсь, с 1957 г.)
Сталинский - Жовтневый (также имя Сталина носил проспект Мира, он же Александровский)

Еще были Ленинский, Ильичевский районы.
Киевский, Малиновский, Суворовский.

----------


## Good++++

> ...Киевский, Малиновский, Суворовский.


 мы их вроде не потеряли...

----------


## lens

> мы их вроде не потеряли...


 Я имела в виду - до укрупнения районов (сейчас их 4).

----------


## Dam

> Кагановический - Приморский (если не ошибаюсь, с 1957 г.)


 До, если не ошибаюсь...

----------


## lens

> До, если не ошибаюсь...


 Прошу прощения, нечетко выразилась: Приморским стал с 1957-го.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... Ворошиловский район = Центральный район
> Кагановический район = ?
> а какие еще были районы???
> Жовтневый район = ?
> Ленинский район = ?


 Еще был Воднотранспортный район. По-моему, четкого соответствия страрых районов и новых нет. Воднотранспортный потом стал Центральным, но, видимо, соответствие не полное.

----------


## Good++++

Нашел такую информацию:



> Административно-территориальное деление города Одессы:
>   .10.1946 6 районов: 1.Воднотранспортный 2.Ворошиловский 3.Ильичевский 4.Кагановичский 
>                       5.Ленинский, 6.Сталинский
>       195?. Воднотранспортный район переименован на Киевский
>       1957 Кагановичский район переименован на Приморский
>       1958 Ворошиловский район переименован на Центральный
>       1961 Сталинский район переименован на Жовтневый
>  1.07.1971 6 районов: 1.Жовтневый 2.Ильичевский 3.Киевский 4.Ленинский 5.Приморский
>                       6.Центральный 
> ...

----------


## Good++++

Валентина Голубовская 
Каталог памяти



> Исчезли
> …Крики во дворах: “Паяем-починяе-е-м! Паяем-починяе-е-м!”, “Точить ножи, точить ножи-и и ножницы-ы!”, “Стекла вставляем, стекла вставляе-е-м!”, “Стары вешши покупаем, стары вешши покупае-е-м!”. Появился “Секонд хэнд”.
> 
> Исчезли биндюжники на подводах, извозчики на бричках, тачечники с тачками вокруг Привоза и у вокзала. Исчезли инвалидные “авто” – двухместная жестяная коробка на колесах с мотором. Иногда они умудрялись даже подбирать отважных пассажиров. Исчезли первый и двадцать третий маршруты трамвая. С Дерибасовской исчезли троллейбусы. Исчез фуникулер, появились вместо него эскалаторы, но быстро увяли. Исчезли открытые пульмановские вагоны с узорными решетками.
> 
> С тротуара исчезли дорожки из квадратных синих плит итальянской лавы и камешки-“дикари” по их краям. Даже при сильных дождях вода уходила в почву и с тротуаров, и с булыжных мостовых. Появились выбоины на асфальте с “миргородскими” лужами, а зимой – стекленеющие ото льда паркетины клинкера.
> 
> Исчезли акации (правда, некоторые как реликтовые сохранились), в обилии появился тополиный пух.
> 
> ...


 См. далее по ссылке...

----------


## Jorjic

> Валентина Голубовская 
> Каталог памяти
> См. далее по ссылке...


 Этот текст почти полностью вошел в очень приятную книгу "На краю родной Гипербореи". Прочитал ее с большим удовольствием и рекомендую интересующимся.

----------


## Скрытик

> Этот текст почти полностью вошел в очень приятную книгу "На краю родной Гипербореи". Прочитал ее с большим удовольствием и рекомендую интересующимся.


 Присоединяюсь! Потрясающая книга!

----------


## lens

> Присоединяюсь! Потрясающая книга!


 Поддерживаю) Жаль только тираж крошечный - как, впрочем, у многих хороших книжек одесских авторов. Но хорошо уже и то, что они выходят)

----------


## lens

> Известно, что за Чумкой находился сад "Трезвость", официально именовавшийся "Сад одесского особого Комитета попечительства о народной трезвости". Интересно, в какие годы он существовал (конец 19 - начало 20 вв.?) и что там сейчас находится...


 Пардон за "оперативный" ответ, но так получилось)))




> Учреждений одесского Особого комитета Попечительства о народной трезвости было несколько (театр, дешевая столовая, библиотека), и в том числе сад, именуемый кратко «Трезвость». Сад находился на арендуемом участке Женского благотворительного общества на Молдаванке, за Чумной горой, в тупичке Внешней улицы. Теперь на этой территории мореходное училище Технического флота. 
> 
> Один из современников писал: «Зал Болгарова (попечительство о народной трезвости)... Довольно обширная и вполне прилично обставленная сцена. Постоянная русская драматическая труппа. Спектакли ставятся почти ежедневно и могли бы служить украшением любого провинциального города... Цены на билеты доступные... На летнее время спектакли переносятся в сад попечительства, где имеется прекрасная сцена»


 А Леонид Осипович Утесов ехидничал: «Сад «Общества трезвости». Нигде не было такого количества пьяных, как здесь»...

Источник - здесь

ЗЫ. Да, дату появления Попечительства о народной трезвости именно в Одессе не знаю,  но вообще оно было основано в 1894 году.

----------


## Jorjic

> Поддерживаю) Жаль только тираж крошечный - как, впрочем, у многих хороших книжек одесских авторов. Но хорошо уже и то, что они выходят)


 Конечно, жаль. Но еще больше жаль, что еще совсем недавно (а может быть еще и сейчас) она была в продаже. Даже такой тираж не разошелся.

----------


## Good++++

Нашел интересную публикацию об Одессе...
Климов Юрий Васильевич. Воспоминания.

Жемчужина у моря
22 июня 1941 г.

----------


## Good++++

Штерн Лев Иосифович 
Из воспоминаний об Одессе
Из воспоминаний об Одессе. Продолжение
Из воспоминаний об Одессе. Продолжение 2
Фотография оттуда:

Дерибасовская. Начало 60-х годов прошлого века. Вскоре после высадки лип.
П.С. Эту фотографию я нигде ранее не встречал...

----------


## Good++++

Дореволюционная реклама в Одессе

----------


## Good++++

Фотография вестибюля старого ж.д. воказала

Фотография взята отсюда



> Одесса-Главная. Одесский вокзал — один из лучших конечных вокзалов русской рельсовой сети; он построен архитектором А. О. Бернардацци по проекту профессора Шретера. Здание вокзала находится на Куликовом поле в черте города, в ближайшем соседстве с лучшими городскими улицами и выходит главным фасадом на Пушкинскую ул. Невысокая гранитная лестница со стороны главнаго фасада ведет в обширный вестибюль, где находятся пассажирская и багажная кассы I и II класса; направо расположена зала I и II класса. Как вестибюль, так и зал прекрасно отделаны; первый с мозаиковым полом и великолепными лепными работами и украшениями на потолке; второй с паркетным полом и массивною мебелью особаго железнорожнаго стиля. Вторую часть пассажирской залы (за аркой) занимает буфет; далее идет контора начальника станции и телеграф, а за ними — пассажирская зала III класса, подъезд к которой находится со стороны праваго боковаго фасада. Из пассажирских зал выход на широкий длинный перрон, прикрытый сверху легким железным очень красивым и оригинальным навесом, в виде зонтиков.
> 
> С противоположной стороны — такой-же перрон, у котораго оставливаются прибывающие поезда. Здесь, кроме комфортабельно устроенной залы для пассажиров I и II классов, находятся в самом конце здания, царские покои, великолепно убранные, в которых останавливались и проживали некоторое время по прибытии в Одессу Особы Императорской Фамилии. Пред главным фасадом устроен сквер, окруженный изящной металлической решеткой, а по обеим сторонам здания — палисадники с деревьями и цветами.

----------


## Good++++

Одесса. Медицинский факультет Новороссийского университета.

----------


## Jorjic

Только что зашел на сайт Архпроект МДМ в поисках их проекта воссоздания гостиницы "Спартак". Его там не обнаружил, но зато обнаружил вот такой проект "воссоздания" Пассажа (до и после).
 
Должен сказать, что мне проект откровенно не нравится, даже "в зобу дыханье сперло". Какой-то он не одесский, хотя, конечно, это всего лишь мое мнение. Авторы в интервью утверждают, что это первоначальный вариант, созданный Влодеком. 
Нижайшая просьба ко всем, у кого есть старые виды Пассажа, выложить их здесь.

----------


## Ведьмочка

> Только что зашел на сайт Архпроект МДМ в поисках их проекта воссоздания гостиницы "Спартак". Его там не обнаружил, но зато обнаружил вот такой проект "воссоздания" Пассажа (до и после).
>  
> Должен сказать, что мне проект откровенно не нравится, даже "в зобу дыханье сперло". Какой-то он не одесский, хотя, конечно, это всего лишь мое мнение. Авторы в интервью утверждают, что это первоначальный вариант, созданный Влодеком. 
> Нижайшая просьба ко всем, у кого есть старые виды Пассажа, выложить их здесь.


  ну фигня просто

----------


## [email protected]

> Только что зашел на сайт Архпроект МДМ в поисках их проекта воссоздания гостиницы "Спартак". Его там не обнаружил, но зато обнаружил вот такой проект "воссоздания" Пассажа (до и после).
>  
> Должен сказать, что мне проект откровенно не нравится, даже "в зобу дыханье сперло". Какой-то он не одесский, хотя, конечно, это всего лишь мое мнение. Авторы в интервью утверждают, что это первоначальный вариант, созданный Влодеком. 
> Нижайшая просьба ко всем, у кого есть старые виды Пассажа, выложить их здесь.


 есть

----------


## [email protected]

Обратная сторона фотографии. 1905 г.

----------


## mlch

> Только что зашел на сайт Архпроект МДМ в поисках их проекта воссоздания гостиницы "Спартак". Его там не обнаружил, но зато обнаружил вот такой проект "воссоздания" Пассажа (до и после).
>  
> Должен сказать, что мне проект откровенно не нравится, даже "в зобу дыханье сперло". Какой-то он не одесский, хотя, конечно, это всего лишь мое мнение. Авторы в интервью утверждают, что это первоначальный вариант, созданный Влодеком. 
> Нижайшая просьба ко всем, у кого есть старые виды Пассажа, выложить их здесь.


 Вот, пожалуйста.
Пассаж до пожара 31 октября 1901 года.
Действительно - у Влодека был создан купол со шпилем, но несколько другой формы, чем предлагаемый сейчас.

----------


## Скрытик

Вот еще, дата, к сожалению, неизвестна. Но похоже что чуть раньше.
http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=4&pos=84
Еще:
http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=19&pos=11

----------


## mlch

И, кстати, Jorjic! Почему "не одесский" ? На многих угловых зданиях в центре подобные башенки, купола и шпили имеются. Екатерининская угол Ланжероновской, например. Дом Либмана, Преображенская 13, Преображенская 15, Ришельевская 5, Ришельевская 24 (угол Жуковского), Торговая угол Софиевской....
А на доме по Жуковского 28 (угол Екатерининской) тоже раньше была башенка, которой давно уже нет.

----------


## mlch

И еще на ту же тему.
Вот как сегодня выглядит угол дома на Жуковского 36.
У меня ощущение, что тут тоже когда-то был купол.
Ни у кого нет старых фотографий этого дома?

----------


## Тигра-67

Как прекрасен ваш город. Не перестаю им восхищаться. Как жаль, что мы теперь разные государства...

----------


## Участник

Спасибо. Действительно, жаль...

----------


## Тигра-67

Был в мае в Одессе после очень большого перерыва. Улетал плача, безумно хочу обратно и в Гамбринус, и в горсад, и на набережную. Но все так хлопотно...

----------


## Буджак

> Как прекрасен ваш город. Не перестаю им восхищаться. Как жаль, что мы теперь разные государства...


 разве у Вас возникли трудности с посещнием Украины? Пока все нормально. Только вот на машине надо таможню проходить, что удручает - времени может быть потерно очень много, в особенности летом. Так что всегда рады!

----------


## Тигра-67

Проблем с перелетом нет. Но во-первых прямые самолеты из Питера только летом и два раза в неделю, а если через москву, то дорого получается. При советах было все гораздо проще и дешевле. Была простая возможность вообще перехать на пмж, что сейчас фактически невозможно...

----------


## Скрытик

> Была простая возможность вообще перехать на пмж, что сейчас фактически невозможно...


 Да ну! Кто Вам такое сказал? Вон наш мэр бывший к вам в Питер чухнул и никаких проблем  :smileflag:

----------


## Тигра-67

Поди много успел украсть-то???

----------


## Алибабаевич

Дык это ж он не для себя! Это он заботясь о городе! (так по-крайней мере он в своих стихах написал :smileflag: )

----------


## [email protected]

> Как прекрасен ваш город. Не перестаю им восхищаться. Как жаль, что мы теперь разные государства...


 



> Вот еще, дата, к сожалению, неизвестна. Но похоже что чуть раньше.
> http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=4&pos=84
> Еще:
> http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=19&pos=11


 Скрытик, спасибо за ссылки.

  АРХИТЕКТОРОВ И ВСЕХ ЦЕНИТЕЛЕЙ 
ЗАСТЫВШЕЙ МУЗЫКИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЁМ АРХИТЕКТУРЫ!  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот, пожалуйста.
> Пассаж до пожара 31 октября 1901 года.
> Действительно - у Влодека был создан купол со шпилем, но несколько другой формы, чем предлагаемый сейчас.


 Большое спасибо за фото. Я примерно это и хотел увидеть.
К вопросу о куполах. Вы совершенно правы, в Одессе это не редкость и смотрятся они очень хорошо. Но купол куполу рознь. Тот, что предложен на проекте слишком, на мой вкус, модерновый. Посмотрите на новый купол дома на Гаванной, возле Горсада. Разве он похож на тот, что был. Но здесь-то хоть со временем можно исправить.
И тем не менее, главная моя претензия - не к куполу, а к общему стилю фасада, он даже не напоминает старый. Он более классический что ли, более строгий. Нет в нем того праздника. 
И еще более главное - исчезли скульптуры на крыше, которые уж точно являются своего рода памятниками.

----------


## Good++++

> Вот, пожалуйста.
> Пассаж до пожара 31 октября 1901 года.
> Действительно - у Влодека был создан купол со шпилем, но несколько другой формы, чем предлагаемый сейчас.


 А почему нет скульптур на крыше здания ПАССАЖ на стороне Преображенской улицы? Как-то не симметрично...

----------


## Jorjic

> А почему нет скульптур на крыше здания ПАССАЖ на стороне Преображенской улицы? Как-то не симметрично...


 Так их там, вроде, никогда и не было. Я говорю о том, что исчезли и нынешние скульптуры. Да и декор фасада стал намного более скудный и скучный.

----------


## mlch

> А почему нет скульптур на крыше здания ПАССАЖ на стороне Преображенской улицы? Как-то не симметрично...


 Это ко мне вопрос или к Влодеку?  :smileflag: 
Если ко мне - то, честно говоря - понятия не имею.

----------


## Скрытик

> Так их там, вроде, никогда и не было. Я говорю о том, что исчезли и нынешние скульптуры.


 Если в одном месте чего-то убывает, то в другом обязательно появляется. Думаю что скульптуры обязательно украсят чей то особняк или дачку...

----------


## Good++++

Нашел дома открытку - таки были скульптуры на крыше здания ПАССАЖ на стороне Преображенской улицы...

----------


## mlch

> Нашел дома открытку - таки были скульптуры на крыше здания ПАССАЖ на стороне Преображенской улицы...


 Какая-то странная история с этими скульптурами.
Их нет ни на одной фотографии Пассажа после пожара.
А вот на фотографиях до пожара - где-то они есть, а где-то нет.
Пассаж был открыт 23 января 1900 года. Пожар произошел 31 октября 1901.  Значит - что-то произошло со скульптурами именно в эти неполные два года.

----------


## densen2002

Документальный фильм об Одессе 1936 год 

Хроникально-документальный  фильм 1-й комсомольской Одесской кинофабрики, посвященный началу широкомасштабного благоустройства города Одессы в 1936 году.

Документальный фильм "Одесса", который снимал в 1935 году французский режиссер Жан Лодс (1905 -1975 ), считался утраченным. Он был обнаружен в России только в 2001 году среди копий, переданных немецкими кинематографистами.
Как и ряд других иностранных деятелей культуры, Жан Лодс прибыл чтобы создать в первой стране социализма что-либо эпохальное. Это как бы обзорная экскурсия по городу, на современном языке - рекламный ролик Одессы для иностранцев.

Есть на крафте и торрентс.ру

----------


## job2001

> Документальный фильм об Одессе 1936 год 
> 
> Хроникально-документальный  фильм 1-й комсомольской Одесской кинофабрики, посвященный началу широкомасштабного благоустройства города Одессы в 1936 году.
> 
> Документальный фильм "Одесса", который снимал в 1935 году французский режиссер Жан Лодс (1905 -1975 ), считался утраченным. Он был обнаружен в России только в 2001 году среди копий, переданных немецкими кинематографистами.
> Как и ряд других иностранных деятелей культуры, Жан Лодс прибыл чтобы создать в первой стране социализма что-либо эпохальное. Это как бы обзорная экскурсия по городу, на современном языке - рекламный ролик Одессы для иностранцев.
> 
> Есть на крафте и торрентс.ру


 он на этом форуме с год назад подробно обсуждался :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

Сейчас передо мной лежит брошюрка написанная Фельдманом и Ноткиной, старейшими работниками научки универа. Кто учился в универе, те поностальгировали бы.  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Сейчас передо мной лежит брошюрка написанная Фельдманом и Ноткиной, старейшими работниками научки универа. Кто учился в универе, те поностальгировали бы.


 Я не учился, но все равно...

----------


## ВИШНЯ

> Сейчас передо мной лежит брошюрка написанная Фельдманом и Ноткиной, старейшими работниками научки универа. Кто учился в универе, те поностальгировали бы.


 Где приобрести этоу брошюрку? В свое время просижено было немало часов в научке...Самые первые КНИГИ были прочитаны именно там. С удовольствием прочту книгу.

----------


## Alexandr

Книга - это крупно сказано, но пару экз. имеется. Продавать не буду, так - дам.

----------


## Good++++

> Книга - это крупно сказано, но пару экз. имеется. Продавать не буду, так - дам.


 А что там интересного?

----------


## Alexandr

> А что там интересного?


 Просто о людях короткие очерки.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ой, помогите *СРОЧНО!* Где находиться Дом медработника? Адрес, точный. А то ДубльГис не знает. А спектакль в 18.00. Я потом уберу этот пост.


 Греческая, 22 (кажется). Напротив ресторана Папа-Коста.

----------


## ВИШНЯ

> Книга - это крупно сказано, но пару экз. имеется. Продавать не буду, так - дам.


 Александр, огромное спасибо! Где и когда (любое удобное для Вас время и место - я в отпуске)? Может все-таки не стоит даром?  Хотя бы минимум? Для поддержки научки и авторов?

----------


## Alexandr

> Александр, огромное спасибо! Где и когда (любое удобное для Вас время и место - я в отпуске)? Может все-таки не стоит даром?  Хотя бы минимум? Для поддержки научки и авторов?


 Авторы, к сожалению, уже не с нами.

----------


## AsyA

> А что там интересного?


 Интересное издание, на самом деле.

----------


## Good++++

> Интересное издание, на самом деле.


 Тогда я тоже хочу!

----------


## Good++++

На румынском сайте, посвященном WWII нашел фотографии:

Подпись: Odessa railroad station


Подпись: Odessa harbor


Подпись: Aerial view of Odessa, October 1941.

----------


## job2001

> На румынском сайте, посвященном WWII нашел фотографии:
> 
> Подпись: Odessa railroad station
> 
> Подпись: Odessa harbor
> 
> 
> Подпись: Aerial view of Odessa, October 1941.


  а первое это точно одесский жд?

----------


## Jorjic

> а первое это точно одесский жд?


 У меня почему-то ощущение, что ни один из снимков к Одессе отношения не имеет. Хотя, конечно, это всего лишь ощущение.

----------


## Good++++

> У меня почему-то ощущение, что ни один из снимков к Одессе отношения не имеет. Хотя, конечно, это всего лишь ощущение.


 А зачем им врать?

----------


## Jorjic

> А зачем им врать?


 Думаю, что это не вранье, а, скорее, путаница. Военный корреспондент в, мягко говоря, не очень комфортабельных условиях перепутал снимки незнакомых ему мест. При той технике и в той обстановке это очень вероятно.

----------


## Good++++

Касательно последней фотографии...
Разве это не Одесса? Чем стадион не похож?



> Что касается современного стадиона, то Одесса была изначально одарена превосходным местом для его строительства. В городском парке (названия которого менялись от случая к случаю – им. Шевченко, Центральный парк и т.д.) были две природные выемки, которые располагались по обе стороны Центральной аллеи. Одна – большая, ближе к морю, которую называли «Черное море» и вторая – значительно меньше, по имени «Азовское море». «Черное море» идеально подходило для строительства стадиона. Природа сама создала пологие склоны. Надо было лишь привести их в порядок и поставить скамейки. А площадку между склонами (трибунами) спланировать под футбольное поле. В окрестностях мест для различных игровых площадок по различным видом спорта – неисчислимо. К тому же – море рядом, видно с трибун, и легкий морской воздух помогает футболистам. Ну, а «Азовское море»? Тоже не «пропало» – это был почти готовый зрительный зал «Зеленого театра».
> Строительство стадиона началось в 1925 году. В 1935 году на нем состоялся первый футбольный матч: сборная Одессы – сборная СССР (0:0). Очень памятно то, что милицейский кордон был не только вокруг стадиона, но документы проверяли и на подходах к Канатной. Пацанам было легче. На документы они не надеялись и находили «ходы», милиции неизвестные. В 1936 году стадион был торжественно открыт.

----------


## ВИШНЯ

Непохоже на Одессу!

----------


## ВИШНЯ

Стадион то может и похож, но вот морское побережье? Разве в этом районе есть такой широкий выход в море, тем более там видны постройки, какие-то дома 2-3 этажные.

----------


## Скрытик

Да последняя как раз похожа, даже Маразлиевская просматривается. А первые явно не отсюда. Не видел ни одной фотографии с подобными мотивами...

----------


## AsyA

Средняя похоже ЖД, здание просматривается

----------


## Good++++

> Да последняя как раз похожа, даже Маразлиевская просматривается. А первые явно не отсюда. Не видел ни одной фотографии с подобными мотивами...


 "Не видел", "почему-то ощущение", "не похоже" - совсем не означает, что такого не было...
Касательно ж.д.вокзала. А может то изображен Большой Вокзал (на Товарной)?
П.С. Наши когда отступали очень много "важных" объектов уничтожали + бомбардировка во время обороны + во время освобождения Одессы...
П.П.С. Без обид...

----------


## Jorjic

> "Не видел", "почему-то ощущение", "не похоже" - совсем не означает, что такого не было...
> Касательно ж.д.вокзала. А может то изображен Большой Вокзал (на Товарной)?
> П.С. Наши когда отступали очень много "важных" объектов уничтожали + бомбардировка во время обороны + во время освобождения Одессы...
> П.П.С. Без обид...


 Какие обиды? Я и говорю подчеркнуто об ощущениях, отнюдь не утверждая свою правоту. Просто я видел довольно много открыток и просто старых фотографий. Часто бывает *ощущение*, что это снято в Одессе, хотя я и не могу назвать место. Здесь это ощущение отсутствует напрочь. Может быть за исключением третьего фото.

----------


## mlch

На последней фотографии - абсолютно точно - Одесса. Под стадионом видны четыре здания "красных" пакгаузов. Они и сейчас там стоят, только крыши другие.
У меня есть их фото со стороны парка - сличайте.  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Так на счет последней вроде никто (я по крайней мере) и не спорил, 99% что Одесса. А вот с первыми - что-то не пляшет...

----------


## mlch

На второй фотографии - понять что-либо затруднительно. Все причалы похожи друг на друга.  :smileflag: 
Тем более - заваленные всяким хламом.
А вот что касается железнодорожной станции - то тут интересный вопрос возникает. Кто-нибудь видел фотографии старого одесского вокзала со стороны перона? Я -нет. А по стилю построек - очень может быть что это он и есть.

----------


## Скрытик

Мне тоже колонны напомнили что-то, но постройки сзади не вписывются ни во что - там Херсонский сквер и я не слышал про такие строения в нем.

----------


## Jorjic

> На последней фотографии - абсолютно точно - Одесса. Под стадионом видны четыре здания "красных" пакгаузов. Они и сейчас там стоят, только крыши другие.
> У меня есть их фото со стороны парка - сличайте.


 Про третью согласен. Вот примерно с той же точки.

----------


## AsyA

> На последней фотографии - абсолютно точно - Одесса. Под стадионом видны четыре здания "красных" пакгаузов. Они и сейчас там стоят, только крыши другие.
> У меня есть их фото со стороны парка - сличайте.


 Это по другим признакам  - Одесса.  :smileflag:

----------


## beduin

последняя на 100% наша Одесса,В Горького когда то читал книгу про Одессу до революции и после и видел вроде похожее на первую наш вокзал сбоку,но не утверждаю

----------


## Jorjic

> На второй фотографии - понять что-либо затруднительно. Все причалы похожи друг на друга. 
> Тем более - заваленные всяким хламом.
> А вот что касается железнодорожной станции - то тут интересный вопрос возникает. Кто-нибудь видел фотографии старого одесского вокзала со стороны перона? Я -нет. А по стилю построек - очень может быть что это он и есть.


 Сами причалы, конечно, опознать невозможно. А вот здания на заднем плане...
Если предположить, что слева большое здание - это Оперный (а что еще?), а справа башенка на старом морвокзале, то это снято с мола Практической гавани, а там нет путей... Трудно найти подходящую точку съемки... Какие-то странные столбы справа, то ли осветительные, то ли подвеска контактной линии...
По поводу первого снимка. Конечно, все возможно. Но чтобы такое грандиозное сооружение не попало ни на одну из старых открыток - очень сомнительно.

----------


## job2001

первая мне вообще жмеринку напоминает :smileflag:  Хотя посмотрел современные фото - вроде не совсем похоже. Вторая - непонятно, где угодно могло быть,а третья - 100% Одесса.
На первой имхо вокзал проездной, никак не конечный, т.е. товарная еще может быть, но главный - нет. Но товарная сохранилась же довоенная постройка, и она непохожа.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот еще два фото с того же сайта. На первом явно "одесские" (бельгийские) столбы. Ну а по второму сомнений быть не может.
Подписи:
1.Румынские солдаты в городе Одессе.
2.Румынские солдаты на набережной в Одессе.

----------


## Good++++



----------


## Good++++

PLACE TUREMNAJA ODESSA

----------


## Good++++

Надпись: Одесса. Оперный театр. 04.06.1943
Fotograf: Willy Pragher


На первой фотографии слева - остановка трамвая...

----------


## job2001

> Надпись: Одесса. Оперный театр. 04.06.1943
> Fotograf: Willy Pragher
> 
> 
> На первой фотографии слева - остановка трамвая...


  А мне почему то казалось, что здание слева на первой и второй фотографии было размбоблено при обороне Одессы. Получается - при освобождении?

----------


## Скрытик

Good++++ - а Вы не хотите поучаствовать в наполнении вот этого сайта www.OdessaStory.info ?

----------


## Good++++

Soldiers and civilians in Odessa after the city was recaptured from Bolshevik forces by Ukrainian troops under General Symon Petliura, circa 1919. (Photo by FPG/Hulton Archive/Getty Images)

----------


## Good++++

11th November 1905: The locals view with consternation the disfigurement of Niejinskaya Street in Odessa. Revolutionaries have used overturned trams, carts, and iron railings, to form a makeshift barricade. L'Illustration - pub. 1905 (Photo by Hulton Archive/Getty Images)

----------


## Good++++

Одесские хлебные талоны периода оккупации
[

----------


## Good++++



----------


## Good++++



----------


## Скрытик

Новый фотоальбом от Good++++ на OdessaStory.
http://odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=46

----------


## mlch

> Новый фотоальбом от Good++++ на OdessaStory.
> http://odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=46


 Поставил бы Good++++  плюсик, да не могу! 
Есть там открытки и достаточно известные, но есть и такие, которые я, например, первый раз увидел! Например - царская пристань и павильон. Или купальщики на "австрийском" пляже у Карантинного мола.
Кстати! Кто подскажет? Где эта царская пристань находилась?
В общем - и Good++++  и Скрытику - большое спасибо!

----------


## job2001

А мне интересно где был мост на Б. фонтане? Приблизительно там же где и сейчас он есть? на бабушкина?

----------


## Mik2

просмотрел - фотки супер! спасибо!!!

----------


## ladyss

какие это года на открытках?
супер !!!!

----------


## Скрытик

"Разжился" на староконке больше чем десятком открыток в хорошем состоянии. Среди них одна которую раньше не видел - Монумент генералу Радецкому. Кто знает где он находился?

----------


## job2001

> "Разжился" на староконке больше чем десятком открыток в хорошем состоянии. Среди них одна которую раньше не видел - Монумент генералу Радецкому. Кто знает где он находился?


  А мне всегда было интересно, современный генерал Радецкий - родственник тому или австрийскому :smileflag:  или даже не однофамилиец(С)?)

----------


## Good++++

> "Разжился" на староконке больше чем десятком открыток в хорошем состоянии. Среди них одна которую раньше не видел - Монумент генералу Радецкому. Кто знает где он находился?


 На первом христианском кладбище.



> Одесса гордится своими памятниками, своими гражданами, соорудившими и сохранившими их для своих потомков. В известные времена для сохранения памятников нужно было не меньше сил и мужества, чем для их создания. Духовное богатство города - памятники А.С.Пушкину, герцогу Ришелье, графу Воронцову, колонна Суворова, пушка Крымской войны и много других. Не все удалось сохранить в "окаянные" годы. Разрушен памятник Екатерине Второй - произведение большой исторической и художественной ценности. Вместе с разрушенным Первым христианским кладбищем погиб и памятник герою Шипки Федеру Радецкому.


 


> 1891, 28 мая (16 мая по ст. ст.) 
> В Одессе на Старом кладбище открыт памятник на могиле генерал-адъютанта Ф. Ф. РАДЕЦКОГО. Скульптор В. О. ШЕРВУД придал скале темно-красного гранита форму вершины святого Николая на Шипке, которую оборонял генерал, изобразив его самого в доспехах древнерусского витизя стоящего у православного креста. В советское время был уничтожен не только памятник, но и все кладбище.  Взято здесь.


 



> После революции, в 1929-1934 годах, кладбище уничтожили, разграбили памятники, закатали в асфальт могилы, разрушили кладбищенскую церковь Всех Святых (построенную в 1819-1820, с колокольней от 1851), и теперь над их телами разбит парк, с качелями-каруселями, забегаловками, жухлой, истоптанной травой и мусором, а части кладбищенской территории стали зоопарком, стадионом и выходящей на Водопроводную улицу школой, стоящей на еврейских могилах. Само название храма говорит о том, что кладбище возникло первоначально как военный некрополь. Сохранились четыре тумбы, из двенадцати, когда-то окружавших громадный из темно-красного гранита памятник генералу Ф.Ф. Радецкому (на пятиметровой скале из красного гранита, символизирующей гору Св. Николая на Шипке, был установлен крест и бронзовая статуя генерала работы В. Шервуда). На этих тумбах были трофейные турецкие пушки компании 1877-1878, и их попирали орлы с распростертыми крыльями, гордо смотрящие во все стороны света. Разлетелись с потревоженных мест орлы и кто-то вырвал с гранитным мясом трофейные пушки. *В городских достопримечательностях памятник этот значился в одном ряду с памятниками Пушкину и Воронцову и мог бы украсить лучшую площадь Города.* Ведь работы В. Шервуда памятник гренадерам-героям Плевны и сегодня стоит в самом центре Москвы. Надгробная плита графа А.Н. Строганова, первого почетного "вечного" гражданина Города, уцелела и благополучно валяется где-то на территории стадиона "Январец" . Повезло генералу от инфантерии И.Н. Инзову, ветерану суворовских походов и Отечественной войны, Новороссийскому генерал-губернатору. Его прах стараниями болгарских колонистов был перенесен в 1846 году со Старого кладбища в столицу "Новой Болгарии", город Болград, где и поныне покоится в мире.

----------


## scarpio27

Может не совсем по теме, но это об одесситах. Несколько лет назад ехала в трамвае, лето жара, на перекрестке вагоновожатая выскочила, прикупила кваску, зажегся зеленый и мы покатили дальше Такие вещи вполне в духе нашего города и его жителей :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++



----------


## *Врединка*

Когда-то Одесса была хороша, а теперь все эти перестройки... не оставят нам даже кусочек старой Одессы. Хотят походить на АМЕРИКУ.

----------


## Скрытик

Нарыл на торрентс.ру неплхой документальный фильм *Это делалось в Одессе. (Алексей  Барбарук-Трипольский.) [2008 г., Цикл передач "Живая история",  TVRip]*
Очень рекомендую.

----------


## mlch

В начале двадцатых годов прошлого века в Одессе жил питерский архитектор и художник Моисей Маркович Синявер.
Находясь тут в 1921 - 1922 годах он сделал много рисунков и акварелей одесских улиц, зданий, мостов, лестниц.
В 1935 году в Ленинграде была издана книга "Архитектура старой Одессы" с этими рисунками и акварелями.
К сожалению - большинство из них в книге приведены в черно-белом варианте. Насколько я понимаю - из-за особенностей тогдашней полиграфии.
У меня эта книжечка есть и я ее отсканировал.
Здесь я помещаю несколько иллюстраций, а полностью отсканированные файлы можно увидеть и скачать, при желании, тут: http://picasaweb.google.ru/mlch2007m/kuLEyC

----------


## Atelman

> В начале двадцатых годов прошлого века в Одессе жил питерский архитектор и художник Моисей Маркович Синявер...
> [/url]


 Спасибо за раритетное интересное издание)))

----------


## Чечако

Ребята, почитайте книгу Паустовского "Время больших ожиданий"

----------


## Скрытик

> Здесь я помещаю несколько иллюстраций, а полностью отсканированные файлы можно увидеть и скачать, при желании, тут: http://picasaweb.google.ru/mlch2007m/kuLEyC


 Можно их выложить на ОдессаСтори?

----------


## mlch

> Можно их выложить на ОдессаСтори?


 Конечно можно!  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Конечно можно!


 Готово  :smileflag: 
http://odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=47

----------


## Скрытик

http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=a1ag1Zp5VZ4
Слезы наворачиваются,смогут ли наши внуки понять о чем эта песня...

----------


## Скрытик

В продолжение темы, смотрим на видео (точнее фото) ряд.
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=f1pq83Zwq5Y

----------


## Rambler

> а первое это точно одесский жд?


 И первій и третий 100% Одеса!!!
Посмотрите  внимательно.
Все на  месте. И парк, и здания ниже( на третьем).
А на первом - віход к Старосенной  площади!
100% Одеса.

----------


## 115117

Коло Вальтуха больницы
Были нашие дворы.
В Нюры зонтиком ресницы,Аж до рота й догоры.
Ей з массивов я в карманах 
Миди жменями таскал,Рвал бузок на трох Фонтанах,
В парке лавриков шукал.
       Лаврик,лаврик,выставь рожки,
       Я свару тебе картошки.
Откогда большая стала,
Шо то начала крутить:
То одскочь на три квартала,
То хотить и не хотить.
Я хожу то злой то радый,
Через Нюту мок и сох...
А вже раз под эстакадой 
Мы купалися удвох.
       Лаврик,лаврик,выставь рожки,
        Горько мышке в лапках кошки.
На горе стоит Одесса,
Под низом Андросов мол.
Задавается принцесса,
Бо я в грузчики пойшел.
Раз у год прийдет до Дюка
Я вгощу от альвичка...
И-табань,прощай разлука:
Через рыжего шпачка.
        Лаврик,лаврик,выставь рожки,
         Хто куплял тебе сережки?
Год за годом,вира-майна,
Порт,обжорка,сам-один...
Только раз шмалю нечайно
Мимо Грецка в Карантин-
У Фанкони сидит Нюта,
На ей шляпка,при ей грек.
Вже не смотрить,вже как будто
Босява не человек.
           Лаврик,лаврик,выставь рожки,
            Разойшлись наши дорожки.

----------


## Alexandr

Почему лаврик? Всегда был равлик-павлик.

----------


## 115117

прочла эту песню у Владимира Жаботинского в романе"пятеро".Автор восстановил ее по памяти.

----------


## mlch

Хочу поделится найденными в сети интересными воспоминаниями.
Штерн Лев Иосифович. "Из воспоминаний об Одессе" 
http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod.shtml

http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessa.shtml

http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod2-1.shtml

http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod4-1.shtml

http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod5.shtml

----------


## pgas

Просматривал старый Пассаж и вспомниллось дерево Пушкина,которое упало во время реконструкции Горсада.

http://www.odessapassage.com/passage/magazine_details.aspx?lang=rus&id=37670

----------


## Jorjic

Вчера проехался неспеша по ТЗ. Времени было много, и я заглядывал во все уголки, в которых не бывал по много лет. В том числе заглянул на пляж под самой погранзаставой. И вдруг увидел лодочный причал, такой, какими они были в моем детстве. На таком причале, приютившемся под обрывом (склонов, естественно, еще не было) где-то в Отраде, у друга моего отца была роскошная по тем временам лодка, сделанная на заказ, со стационарным мотором. Я даже помню ее название - "Оса". Лодка была большая, наборная, размером, я думаю, с шестивесельный ял, но с большими палубами, кокпитом - мечта. На этой лодке мы ходили дурить скумбрию, потом ставриду, ходили за бычками и глоссой на банку под Чабанкой. Иногда после рыбалки готовился закусон, накрывался стол, за него садились всем причалом, невзирая на чины и регалии. Одно из ярких и приятных воспоминаний детства. 
Я сидел, погрузившись в воспоминания, и вдруг услышал троекратный мощный гудок теплохода. Ему ответил ревун на маяке. Это было уже слишком. Ошеломленный, я повернулся к выходу из порта и увидел громадный пассажир, выходящий из порта. Раньше все приличные суда, проходя маяк обязательно гудели, и это была романтическая составляющая моего детства. Потом, где-то в конце 50-х, звуковые сигналы в городе запретили. И гудки означали или какое-то ЧП, или торжественное событие. Например, приход китобойной флотилии, что было праздником для всего города.  
Вот такое неожиданное чудо возвращения в детство.

----------


## Буджак

А "Старик" Вам не вспомнился? с этим камнем с выбитой на нем моськой? Теперь там только крыша виднеется...

----------


## Jorjic

> А "Старик" Вам не вспомнился? с этим камнем с выбитой на нем моськой? Теперь там только крыша виднеется...


 Нет, знаете. "Старик" был популярен уже у следующего поколения. Мы обретались в других местах.

----------


## 115117

не делайте мне слезы!Сейчас читаю В.Катаева"Волны Черного моря"-аж комок в горле,как пишет за Одессу.

----------


## Jorjic

Появилось сообщение о том, что домом Руссова займутся в следующем году.
Вроде хорошая новость, но настораживает слово реконструкция. Если это будет та же фирма, которая собирается реконструировать Пассаж, может лучше и не надо. Я, извините, максималист. "Лучше плохо, чем ничего" - это не про меня.
А этот пассаж я так и не смог расшифровать:



> Стоит отметить, что на сегодняшний день существует еще один фактор, который затрудняет проведению реконструкции – это то, что в доме проживают люди. 
> «Наличие жителей в этом здании является гарантией его сохранности», особо подчеркнула Наталья Штербуль.

----------


## 115117

наверное,пока люди живут то и здание не трогают,как только с ними решат вопрос то можно начинать уничтожать(у них это называется реконструировать)

----------


## Alexandr

> Появилось сообщение о том, что домом Руссова займутся в следующем году.
> Вроде хорошая новость, но настораживает слово реконструкция. Если это будет та же фирма, которая собирается реконструировать Пассаж, может лучше и не надо. Я, извините, максималист. "Лучше плохо, чем ничего" - это не про меня.
> А этот пассаж я так и не смог расшифровать:


 В доме еще люди?! Они суперєкстремалы. Других приличных слов нет. И д*о*ма, как такового, к великому сожалению, нет.  Если его таки востановят в своём облике... реально, кто это сделает, тот таки впишет себя в историю, хотя и тот, кто этот дом убъет, тоже впишет себя, но история будет не совсем вкусная).

----------


## Скрытик

> В доме еще люди?!


 Прошлой зимой еще светились несколько окон.

----------


## Буджак

Этим летом светились несколько окон. На самом деле, просто слезы наворачивались от вида этого дома, так что я там не задержался. Только бы он не стал похожим на современное офисное здание в результате реконструкции!

----------


## 115117

> Этим летом светились несколько окон. На самом деле, просто слезы наворачивались от вида этого дома, так что я там не задержался. Только бы он не стал похожим на современное офисное здание в результате реконструкции!


 Ой,так оно и будет!Неужели есть такой меценат,который оставит прежний внешний вид этого дома?нету такого!Забьют все металлопластиком нафиг.И это еще в лучшем случае.

----------


## Jorjic

Вдохновленный очень тронувшим меня постом *Ant*а, осмелюсь предложить Вашему вниманию маленький отрывок из воспоминаний моего отца. Размещаю это здесь, так как речь идет отнюдь не о 80-х, а далеких 20-х. Чтобы не занимать место, даю только ссылку.

----------


## Jorjic

> Этим летом светились несколько окон. На самом деле, просто слезы наворачивались от вида этого дома, так что я там не задержался. Только бы он не стал похожим на современное офисное здание в результате реконструкции!


 Вот два "живых" балкона по состоянию на вчера
 
Вечером проходил и специально посмотрел. "Живы" примерно пять квартир, если смотреть с фасада. "Примерно", потому что я помню как расселялась квартира отца на Арбате. Там была классическая московская коммуналка, которая постепенно пустела, а новых жильцов уже не подселяли - дом должен был идти под капремонт. Продолжалось это очень много лет, отец так и не успел получить новую квартиру. Под конец они жили одни по-моему в 4 или 5 комнатах. И то потому, что больше не могли освоить.

----------


## VikZu

Писали об этом же в теме "Дома Одессы, люди события связанные с ними"   , а вот мое фото  
этого дома летом. Дней 15 назад когда я там лазил, 4й этаж был весь пустой, потому что потолок (чердачные перекрытия) весь гнилой. Когда поднялся на чердак, чуть не провалился в одну из квартир. 
На 3 м этаже живут в одной квартире, если смотреть с Соборки справа от парадной. 
На 2м этаже почти везде живут, а в одной квартире еще и какая-то контора левая...как мне показалось. В парадной тоже какой-то кустврь сидит.

----------


## vlastenec

Интересно, где была сделана эта фотография? 




> 1921-1923 гг
> 
> Очереди людей в Одессе за американскими посылками. 
> 
> 
> Взято отсюда: https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=3446167&postcount=242


 По этой улице проходила трамвайная линия.

----------


## Скрытик

Похоже на Пересыпь, сразу за мостом.

----------


## beduin

похоже,но может и молдованка

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне кажется, что это Балковская.


 Для Балковской очень узко ИМХО, да и мало фотографий сохранилось её.

----------


## Squee

> *АРА* ("Американская администрация помощи") - в начале 20-х годов, размещалась по Пушкинской, 32, выдввались продукты для голодающих (крупа и мука). Вот как это описано у В. Галицкого: "У закрытых ворот всегда толпится народ, наблюдавший за выходящими оттуда счастливцами с зашитыми в парусину пакетами с надписью "ARA". Иногда ворота распахивались, оттуда выезжали громадные грузовики. Тогда можно было увидеть двор, заваленный ящиками и тюками, и на каких-то ловких парней в зеленой униформе". По другой версии, пункт "ARA" в Одессе располагался на Пантелеймоновском подворье. Его деятельность спасла от голода многих жителей, как и в других городах и районах страны.


 © http://odessa.club.com.ua/slovar/s003.phtml#15

----------


## Григорий Т.

Одесский жаргон еще можно услышать, а вот стиль старой Одессы в архитектурном смысле, уже вернуть врят ли придется, эта металлопластиковая фактура одевается на былую красоту...
 гл. архитектор города видимо не адекватен или, страшно подумать, чего хуже...

----------


## densen2002

Нашел в семейном архиве слайд, начало 70ых годов. Что это за здание и на какой улице?

----------


## densen2002

Выставка цветов в Парке Победы 
начало 1970х

----------


## V_efire

В Одессе почти сто лет со дня основания (1792) не было водопровода. Воду возили водовозы, причем издалека, так как в приморской зоне колодцы дают воду солоноватую, пригодную только для технических целей. Артезианские скважины называли фонтанами.
Скважины с лучшей питьевой водой нашлись в ~10 км от центра города. Туда построили дорогу, и стали называть Фонтанской дорогой. Она и теперь так называется. В старой песне "Фонтан черемухой покрылся" - это на улице, вдоль дороги росла черемуха. Лучшая вода оттуда стоила дороже, но водовозы норовили привезти воду из колодцев поближе и продать по цене фонтанской. Знатоки, хозяйки пробовали и говорили: "Нет! Это не Фонтан!"

----------


## AsyA

и?
Эту историю знает большиство одесситов.


Какова смысловая нагрузка темы?

----------


## Richard

1794-й

----------


## V_efire

я не знал этой истории, и было интересно прочитать.
но если большинство знает то можно и убить пост 




> 1794-й


 таки да, не обратил внимания

----------


## AsyA

объединю )

----------


## Nautilus

> а вот стиль старой Одессы в архитектурном смысле, уже вернуть врят ли придется, эта металлопластиковая фактура одевается на былую красоту...
>  гл. архитектор города видимо не адекватен или, страшно подумать, чего хуже...


 Честно говоря, у меня мнение на счёт красивых резьблёных окон поменялось, когда я пожила в одном из домов-памятников архитектуры: высокие потолки+деревянные рамы обеспечивают дубак в квартире с октября по май. Обогреть такие площади до нормальной температуры невозможно, к сожалению. А как иначе жить и работать в таких помещениях? Снаружи — да, безумно красиво и очень жаль, что разрушается, но чтобы восстановить всё это требуются колоссальные деньги. И тут ещё одна сторона выплывает: особняки ведь принадлежали семейству или дома были специального назначения. После революции они стали общественными, внури перекраивались, делились на маленькие клетушки в коммуналках, ставились неимоверные перегородки-выгородки, чёрные ходы стали служить ходами в квартиру, отгороженную от основной части (по такой лестнице, извините, даже покойника в гробу не вынесешь), антресоли, чердаки и подвалы тоже используются до сих пор как жилая площадь. Сейчас, если полностью восстановить дом в первоначальный вариант, с комнатами хозяев, флигелями для прислуги, кухни, прачечные, печные, камины, причём брать положенные деньги из городского бюджета, — кто должен этим всем пользоваться, жить там? Разве что сделать музей, чтобы никому не было обидно...

----------


## Буджак

Я живу в бельгийке, с минимальными перепланировками сделал там очень классную квартиру. Естетсвенно, поставил там классный профиль, не холодно. А лестница большая и мраморная, очень широкая. Друг дивет в "комнате для людей", вход со двора с отдельной лесенкой. Там тоже очень классная квартира в 3 комнаты, привел с порядок - просто загляденье. И никаких музеев...

----------


## VikZu

Нормальная реставрация делается по уму! Конечно интерьер многих помещении внутри дома восстановить часто невозможно, А оно надо? Кто в музее жить будет? Ставятся хорошие стеклопакеты, утепляются стены, потолки, чердаки, меняется кровля на современную. При этом реконструкция экстерьера здания производится из новых материалов с максимальноым приближением к историческому облику. Восстановление парадных и лестниц может быть в зависимости от сохранности старых, лучше конечно тоже реконструировать с соблюдением исторического облика, но часто бывает это невозможно. Ну а интерьер по заказу будущих жильцов... Конечно это очень дорого но как престижно! Так как у нас среднего класса и чуть выше не так много, и такие аппартаменты не многие могут оплатить, то так реставрируеются еденицы старых зданий, а остальные как всегда. Маемо то что маемо...
 Мне например очень не нравится как изуродовли мансардными этажами дома напротив театра оперы и балета, особенно уродливы оба Моцарта.

----------


## Nautilus

> Нормальная реставрация делается по уму!


 Ну так в этом и дилемма: с одной стороны теряем первозданный вид, с другой — новые технологии помогают сохранить здание... В принципе, эти строения были недосягаемы в своё время для масс. Разве что посмотреть. А рушиться они начали, именно когда стали принадлежать пролетариату... кто ж его восстанавливал, когда в комнатушках жили Шариковы, которые считали, что все им должны, а ЖЕКи со своей строны заначивали средства на ремонт в основном по своим карманам. Теперь, когда люди в состоянии выкупить его и привести в жилой вид, основываясь на личных вкусах и потребностях, речь не всегда идёт о возвращении первоначального интерьера.

----------


## Скрытик

Хороший профиль на окнах и АГВ - залог теплой квартиры в старом доме. Самое смешное, что за счет метровых стен у меня на квартиру площадью 80кв.м. уходит 1200 кубов газа в год с учетом отопления и горячей воды!

----------


## Jorjic

Уже несколько раз обсуждались оставшиеся "в живых" трамвайные остановочные павильоны. Вроде бы был составлен полный их реестр. И вот сегодня я обнаружил в Аркадии вот такое сооружение очень знакомой архитектуры. По-моему этот павильон (если это он) не упоминался. Нужно мнение экспертов.

----------


## mlch

> Уже несколько раз обсуждались оставшиеся "в живых" трамвайные остановочные павильоны. Вроде бы был составлен полный их реестр. И вот сегодня я обнаружил в Аркадии вот такое сооружение очень знакомой архитектуры. По-моему этот павильон (если это он) не упоминался. Нужно мнение экспертов.


 Я тоже этот павильон не так давно (прошлой осенью) для себя открыл. 
Я не эксперт, конечно... Но была линия конки а потом трамвая в Аркадию аж до пляжа. Думаю, что это - ее павильончик. 
Вот открытка, на которой эта конка прекрасно видна.

Как и здание управления парка Шевченко. (Трамвай ходил по главной аллее парка до Ланжерона.)

----------


## Jorjic

> Я тоже этот павильон не так давно (прошлой осенью) для себя открыл. 
> Я не эксперт, конечно... Но была линия конки а потом трамвая в Аркадию аж до пляжа. Думаю, что это - ее павильончик. 
> Вот открытка, на которой эта конка прекрасно видна.
> Как и здание управления парка Шевченко. (Трамвай ходил по главной аллее парка до Ланжерона.)


 Очень интересная открытка. На ней этот павильон, видимо, еще в летнем варианте. 
А про парк Шевченко я не обратил внимание. Действительно, очень похоже.

----------


## mlch

> Очень интересная открытка. На ней этот павильон, видимо, еще в летнем варианте. 
> А про парк Шевченко я не обратил внимание. Действительно, очень похоже.


 Там напротив еще и бельгийская трасформаторная будка сохранилась.

----------


## Zelin



----------


## рыбачкаСоня

ух ты!!!!

----------


## Zelin

Радакал-Фото отказавается грузить
http://upload.com.ua/get/900550309 - План города Одесса 1917года реальное разрешение 11457х6142

----------


## AІexa№de®

Спасибо! Супер!)

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

Спасибо! +1

----------


## sadas

> Радакал-Фото отказавается грузить
> http://upload.com.ua/get/900550309 - План города Одесса 1917года реальное разрешение 11457х6142


 а где еще можно взять?

----------


## AsyA

> Радакал-Фото отказавается грузить
> http://upload.com.ua/get/900550309 - План города Одесса 1917года реальное разрешение 11457х6142


 залейте в архив, залейте на хост. будем благодарны

----------


## mlch

Очень здорово.

Особенно понравилось буйство фантазии автора гравюры. :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Эти карты выложены на этом сайте. По-моему они уже где-то упоминались.
А вот карты 1917 года там нет. Интересно на нее взглянуть. Кто ее автор? Может она тоже выложена где-то в сети?

----------


## mlch

> Эти карты выложены на этом сайте. По-моему они уже где-то упоминались.
> А вот карты 1917 года там нет. Интересно на нее взглянуть. Кто ее автор? Может она тоже выложена где-то в сети?


 Упоминались. И не один раз. Что не умаляет, конечно, нашей благодарности к Zelin 
Вторая и третья карты - это вкладки к юбилейному тому, выпущеному одесским градоначальством к столетию Одессы в 1894 году.
Первая - явная копия с третьей с добавлениями на иврите.
А вот гравюру я увидел впервые!

----------


## Скрытик

А я гравюру видел, кажется даже на моем сайте есть. До сих пор в тупике - был ли ряд зданий до дюка?

----------


## mlch

> А я гравюру видел, кажется даже на моем сайте есть. До сих пор в тупике - был ли ряд зданий до дюка?


 Не было никогда!
А Екатерининская площадь никогда не соединялась с Соборной  :smileflag: 
У меня впечатление, что если автор гравюры и бывал в Одессе, то очень недолго. А гравюру рисовал по памяти и/или пользуясь рисунками других авторов. В частности - дом Крамарева показан в том же ракурсе, как и на гравюре Вахренова.

На Потемкинской лестнице не показано ни одной площадки и всего две арки.
Карантинной и Военной балок, старой биржи и Воронцовского дворца вообще нет. А их не может не быть если уже стоит Дюк и построена лестница.
А вот крепости к моменту постройки лестницы уже не было.  :smileflag:

----------


## Ur

> Радакал-Фото отказавается грузить
> http://upload.com.ua/get/900550309 - План города Одесса 1917года реальное разрешение 11457х6142


 Не даёт...

А надо.

----------


## VikZu

Есть мнение, что на гравюре один из вариантов планировки центральной части города. Об этом писала "КП" (Одесский вкладыш), года 2 назад, и там-же была репродукция этой гравюры.  А дюка планировали поставить дальше  от лестницы, чем сейчас, даже дальше чем Екатерина. То есть это был вариант плана города перед постройкой собора, лестницы и установки памятника дюку... Интересно, но маловероятно...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

А вотя стала искать, что было на ул.Головковской до построения там девятиэтажек--а там просто участки с цифрами, в сносках не обозначенные...(

----------


## mlch

> Есть мнение, что на гравюре один из вариантов планировки центральной части города. Об этом писала "КП" (Одесский вкладыш), года 2 назад, и там-же была репродукция этой гравюры.  А дюка планировали поставить дальше  от лестницы, чем сейчас, даже дальше чем Екатерина. То есть это был вариант плана города перед постройкой собора, лестницы и установки памятника дюку... Интересно, но маловероятно...


 А балки собирались засыпать?

----------


## Zelin

> Не даёт...
> 
> А надо.


 перезалил

http://upload.com.ua/get/900551279 - План города Одесса 1917года реальное разрешение 11457х6142

----------


## Zelin



----------


## Zelin



----------


## mlch

> перезалил
> 
> http://upload.com.ua/get/900551279 - План города Одесса 1917года реальное разрешение 11457х6142


 Спасибо. 
Добавил бы еще плюс, да плюсомет не работает временно.

----------


## VikZu

> А балки собирались засыпать?


 Вот- вот... и поэтому тоже маловероятно.

----------


## Ur

> перезалил
> 
> http://upload.com.ua/get/900551279 - План города Одесса 1917года реальное разрешение 11457х6142


 А не было продолжения за 16 Фонтана и Дачей Ковалевского?

----------


## Zelin

> А не было продолжения за 16 Фонтана и Дачей Ковалевского?


 нет там походу земли Люстдорфа были к Одессе не относятся.
вот ещё Юг России Новопреобретённая область 1792 г

----------


## shvarts

Уважаемые земляки. Первое мое сообщение на этом сайте.
Тема мне очень близка.Хочу внести свою лепту.
1 сентября в Бруклине скончался мой друг.Всеволод Верник.

 Писатель, музыкант,автор известной публикации об Алике Берисоне, легенде русского шансона.
Его рассказы об одесских музыкантах, и просто об Одессе - можно
прочитать здесь:http://www.shanson.org/articles.html
http://www.shansonlux.org/showthread.php?t=923

С уважением Д.Ш.

----------


## shvarts

*Об "Одесском" языке постоянно много споров. Жив ли он?
Этот материал я нашел в инете. К сожалению не было ссылки на источник.Мне он был интересен. Понравится ли Вам*?

******************
..... Кроме того, поскольку речь
идёт об Одессе, я просто вынужден коснуться вопроса о так называемом «одесском языке». Как правильно отметил М.Найдорф,
этот квазидиалект есть одна из составляющих т.н. «одесского мифа».

Я большую часть жизни прожил в одесском дворике в двух шагах
от Дерибасовской, но никогда не слышал, чтобы кто-то в реальной
жизни говорил на подобном сленге. Ну, разве что старушку соседку называли «мадам Кушнир». Мои родители и родственники говорили
на обыкновенном русском языке, часто употребляя украинизмы.
А в студенческой молодёжной среде бытовал свой сленг, что характерно для каждой эпохи и даёт повод для творчества юмористов – затейников. Ничего подобного я не слышал ни на Слободке, ни на Пересыпи, ни на Фонтане, ни в новых районах. И, разумеется, ничего подобного я не
слышал в одесской проектной конторе, где проработал почти четверть
века. В жизни я встретил всего трёх человек, которые так говорили.

Во-первых, это мой дед Абрам Мордкович, который просто плохо знал русский, поскольку его родным языком был «маме-лошн».
Во-вторых, это слесарь – сварщик моей лаборатории и верный
соратник по командировкам Андрей Дементьевич Пручковский («Дементьич»), который вырос и жил в странном и огромном дворе
в районе Среднефонтанской, состоявшим из сплошных развалюх, населенных настоящими отморозками-маргиналами. И, наконец, это
уже упомянутый Виктор Федорович Янчук («Вичик») – коренной житель Молдаванки и знаток её обитателей, обычаев и фольклора.
Разумеется, я отлично знал этот одесский диалект, но употреблялся
он только для анекдотов и хохм. В быту и на работе одесситы говорили и говорят на обыкновенном русско-советском языке, а колоритные элементы «одесского языка» использовали в исключительных случаях в качестве острой приправы.

Резюмирую. «Одесский язык» – это существовавший перед революцией 1917 г. и примерно до конца 20-х годов сленг, родившийся в идишной среде.

В 20-е годы он был дополнен блатным арго и на таком языке говорили отморозки и «жлоба молдаванская». Подлинный отец этого языка и его канонизатор – Бабель. Уже во время создания «Одесских рассказов» это была «уходящая натура». Но в 60-е годы одесские КВНовцы подхватили и развили эту традицию и она стала частью уже советского мифа о «вольном городе».
Я тысячу раз был на Привозе, но никогда ничего подобного не слышал. Не было там никаких «тетей Сонь». Литературный отец этого персонажа, остроумнейший и талантливейший Марьян Беленький, родился в Киеве и жил в Черновцах. Розенбаум в период написания цикла «одесских песен» никогда не был в Одессе.

Да и сам нынешний наиболее известный автор советской версии этого языка и мифа – М.М.Жванецкий покинул Одессу давным-давно.

Но, как я уже отмечал, «раз возникнув, миф начинает жить своей автономной жизнью и по своим законам». Так что, увидев в тексте «одессизмы», читатель должен помнить, что это – элемент мифа, литературная игра и не более. А любителей и поклонников этого квазиязыка отсылаю к специальным работам по данной тематике.

*Макс Фарберович

ЖИЗНЬ ОДЕССИТОВ В 50-60-е ГОДЫ ХХ-ВЕКА*
(Отрывок)

----------


## biafra

> [B][I]Об "Одесском" языке постоянно много споров. Жив ли он?
>  Ничего подобного я не слышал ни на Слободке, ни на Пересыпи, ни на Фонтане, ни в новых районах. И, разумеется, ничего подобного я не
> слышал в одесской проектной конторе, где проработал почти четверть
> века. В жизни я встретил всего трёх человек, которые так говорили.
> 
>  В быту и на работе одесситы говорили и говорят на обыкновенном русско-советском языке, а колоритные элементы «одесского языка» использовали в исключительных случаях в качестве острой приправы.
> 
> Резюмирую. «Одесский язык» – это существовавший перед революцией 1917 г. и примерно до конца 20-х годов сленг, родившийся в идишной среде.


 Позвольте категорически не согласиться. Я вырос на Молдаванке (_Болгарская_), и прекрасно помню тот язык. Летними вечерами (ещё до ехоdus_а_) старики выставляли стульчики на улицу, и говорили на идише, и "одесском". На таком же локальном диалекте говорили и украинцы и русские и вообще, все:
"- "Правда" закончилась, возмите "Украинкую правду".
- Не, Шая не поц, Шая знает, что читать."
К тому же отец у меня музыкант, и в доме с утра до вечера бывали колоритнейшие одесские музыканты, конферансье и просто - разнообразный одесский люд. С малых лет я поражался потокам остроумия, немыслимым, но точным оборотам, и ещё долго думал, что "наличман" - это человек. 
Когда после "Ликвидации" многие говорили об утрированности речи соседей Гоцмана, я с грустью вспоминал свой двор, где говорили именно так, и где _так_ уже никто и никогда не заговорит...

----------


## shvarts

> я с грустью вспоминал свой двор, где говорили именно так, и где так уже никто и никогда не заговорит..


 Вот именно. Так говорили люди и в годы моего детства. А кто сегодня так говорит? Это можно назвать "древне-одесский" язык.Сегодня это пародия.
И кому не лень в разговор вставляют одессизмы.




> - Не, Шая не поц, Шая знает, что читать."


 И если Вы знаете кто такой Шая, Вы настоящий одессит.

----------


## mlch

> Вот именно. Так говорили люди и в годы моего детства. А кто сегодня так говорит? Это можно назвать "древне-одесский" язык.Сегодня это пародия.


 И во время моего детства тоже. По крайней мере - "на Канаве" (нынешние Деволановский и Польский спуски) А это - совсем не конец 20-х годов, как утверждает автор статьи, а лет на тридцать пять позже.

----------


## Jorjic

> Об "Одесском" языке постоянно много споров. Жив ли он?
> Этот материал я нашел в инете. К сожалению не было ссылки на источник.Мне он был интересен. Понравится ли Вам?


 По поводу одесского языка очень хорошо высказался *biafra*. Я с ним полностью согласен. Жаль, что не могу поставить +.
Мне хочется сказать об одесских мифах вообще. По-моему одесские мифы (а они несомненно существуют) совершенно безобидны и никому не мешают. И на самом деле абсолютно безразлично правда это или вымысел, если кому-то от этого становится теплее и интереснее жить. И мне асолютно непонятно зачем заниматься их опровержением. Видимо, это такой способ самоутверждения.

----------


## shvarts

Что такое "Одесский язык", на мой взгляд.Люди,которые разговаривают на языке идиш меня поймут. Многие фразы - это  дословный перевод с идиш. Те люди, для которых русский или украинский был вторым языком, и были носителями ТОГО одесского языка.
 Послевоенное поколение уже почти не знало идиш.Еврейских школ уже не было. Даже старики не разговаривали на улице   на своем языке. Мое поколение чуть - чуть
понимало, но говорить свободно мы так и не научились. Но зато думали мы на русском, читали на русском и он стал нам родным языком.
А одессизмы остались в анекдотах и в фильмах о старой Одессе.

----------


## shvarts

Помогите! Ищу фотокопию буклета (програмки) выступления Петра Лещенко в Одессе, в русском театре в 1942 году.

----------


## Jorjic

Наткнулся в архиве на несколько открыток конца 50-х годов. Думаю, что кому-нибудь будет интересно.

Это старый пассажирский причал. Прямо стоит "Адмирал Нахимов", справа впереди, по-моему "Победа", а за ней "Ленсовет" (потом он стал "Абхазией"). Перед "Победой" пассажирский катерок типа "Аркадия".
В левом углу здание, в котором располагался тогдашний морвокзал, а на втором этаже был очень своеобразный ресторанчик "Волна". 
 
Тоже вид на пассажирский причал с пришвартованной "Россией". Тещиного моста еще нет, склон под колоннадой неухоженный. И еще одно судно у того же причала - "Украина". На то время это было, говорят, самое быстроходное судно - 22 узла. Говорили, что это была личная яхта Гитлера.

А это вид на тот же причал с крыши Думы. У причала стоит "Петр Великий". А вот чьи это две трубы торчат на переднем плане, я не знаю.

----------


## [email protected]

> Нашел саму фотку, а скана нет. На обороте надпись по-русски и по-украински г. Одесса, пл. Карла Маркса. Старинный фонарный столб, справа от него колонна и фасады домов, фотограф стоял спиной к морю. Год не известен.


 


> Клас!  А где делся памятник, неизвестно?


 


> Точной даты я не помню. Скорее всего конец 50-х.
> Памятник просуществовал несколько дней - это была киносъемка


 
 В 1920 г. снесли памятник Екатерине, на оставшемся основании установили памятник К.Марксу, соответственно переименовав площадь. Этот памятник вскоре развалился и его заменили другим Марксом, в полный рост, но и этот просуществовал недолго. В 50-х годах, когда на этом месте был цветочный газон - снесли и основание старого памятника.

Если уже такая фотка выкладывалась, звыняйте.

----------


## Kozachello

> . С малых лет я поражался потокам остроумия, немыслимым, но точным оборотам, и ещё долго думал, что "наличман" - это человек....


  Да, действительно! Кстати, думал так же...
Я тоже вырос (частично - в гостях у бабушки) на Молдаванке и могу с той же уверенностью заявить, что именно там находилась "штаб-квартира" формирования "_истинного одесского языка_"...

 Это не имеет даже к.-л. чисто этнических или социальных корней (там смешано было очень много!), но неповторимый колорит _того_ языка во многом сделал одессу Одессой и стал надолго "аутентификатором" одесситов на чужбине.

----------


## [email protected]

> http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=a1ag1Zp5VZ4
> Слезы наворачиваются,смогут ли наши внуки понять о чем эта песня...


 "Ви хочете песен? Их есть у меня!"



*Одессит Мишка*

----------


## Kozachello

> "Ви хочете песен? Их есть у меня!"
> ...


  Разбавлю сантименты: "одэский джяз" Утёсова  - чистая профанация "на злобу дня" и, если бы не совместный старт с А. Цфасманом и сотрудничество с Э. Рознером, - Лёня Вайнбейн, скорее всего, таковым бы и остался, лабая в кабаке "Украина" почти до тех пор, как его "прихватил" Климов...
Хотя, песенка "дорогие мои москвичи" - действительно "вцепляет" по ностальгии...

----------


## [email protected]

Ничего не надо разбавлять  :smileflag:

----------


## shvarts

*Откуда родом автор песни*
*
«Ах, Одесса, жемчужина у моря»?*



13 августа 1913 года, 95 лет назад, родился Модест Табачников, будущий композитор, чьи песни «Ах, Одесса, жемчужина у моря», «Дядя Ваня», «Давай закурим», «Цветочница Анюта», «Ты одессит, Мишка!» и другие распевало не одно поколение советских людей.

Странный вопрос: откуда родом автор всех этих песен. Вы еще сомневаетесь, что рождение маленького Модеста произошло в Одессе? И напрасно. Все было именно там!

Любовь к музыке не могла не родиться в сердце этого шустрого мальчишки. Да и как без песни в Одессе, где поет не только душа, но и сердце. Вот и Мотя, как звали его окрестные мальчишки, рано увлекся музыкой, играл в духовом оркестре, в оркестре народных инструментов при фабричном клубе. Был в какой-то мере знаменит, потому что не каждому одесситу доверят выходить на сцену.

*Ноты на салфетке*


В 1931 году, после окончания школы, 18-летний Модест поступил на дирижерский факультет Одесского музыкально-театрального института, где явно не терял времени даром, начав сочинять музыку.

О создании песни «Ах, Одесса, жемчужина у моря» существует немало легенд. Говорят, что в 1936 году Модест пришел в ресторан гостиницы «Лондонская» проведать своих друзей-музыкантов, которые «лабали» в этом увеселительном заведении. Пока друзья наяривали какую-то мелодию, Табачников терпеливо их ожидал. Они играли вдохновенно, весело, и оттого, что чувства его переполняли, композитор начал набрасывать на салфетке ноты будущей песни.

Подошедшие друзья тут же попробовали все наиграть на инструменте, а кто-то выпалили слова: «Ах, Одесса, жемчужина у моря». А дальше, как это иной раз случалось с народными песнями, каждый доморощенный поэт подставлял под музыку свой куплет. В каком году был оформлен тот вариант, который нам известен, трудно сказать. Многие приписывают слова Аркадию Дмитриевичу Звездину (Аркаше Северному) на том основании, что его перу принадлежат такие известные приблатненные перлы, как «Жора, подержи мой макинтош», «В семь сорок», «Школа бальных танцев», «Мясоедовская улица моя», «На Дерибасовской открылася пивная».

Сомневаюсь, что это чистая правда хотя бы потому, что к моменту рождения Аркадия песня уже жила, как минимум, три года.

*Дядю Ваню переделали после войны...*

Но вернемся к Модесту Табачникову. После того, как «Жемчужина» расползлась по свету как прореха на старой обветшавшей ситцевой рубахе, композитору поступало много предложений от поэтов, которые пытались с его помощью оставить свой след в истории. Но далеко не всем это удавалось. Как, например, поэту Галлу, который сочинил стихи о хорошем и пригожем дяде Ване. Кстати, без самого активного участия Клавдии Шульженко дело не обошлось. Именно благодаря ей песня стала широко популярна в предвоенные годы.

В 1943 году та же Шульженко включила в свой концерт и другую песню Табачникова – «Давай закурим». Но мало кто знает, что и у этой песни судьба была в чем-то похожей на «Жемчужину». Здесь тоже вначале родилась мелодия, а уж потом к ней были написаны стихи. Дело в том, что с началом войны Модеста Ефимовича назначили музыкальным руководителем Ансамбля песни и пляски 2-й гвардейской армии. В программу к 24-й годовщине Октябрьской революции, осенью 1941 года, композитор сочинил несколько мелодий, которые предложил своему соавтору Илье Френкелю. Одна из этих мелодий стала песней «Давай закурим».

Вот только со словами случилась конфуз. Бригадный комиссар Рюмин, возглавлявший отдел пропаганды и агитации Южного фронта, которому композитор принес и пропел эту песню, тоном, не терпящим возражений, заявил: «Никому эта твоя песня не нужна. Что это я буду вспоминать про то, что ты дал мне закурить? Вот если бы снарядами поделился или автоматный диск с патронами передал бы, тогда другое дело». Не очень-то верил в успех и первый исполнитель песни – Аркадий Явник (Воронцов). Но песня упорхнула и тут же стала любимой у фронтовиков. Про песню «Давай закурим» Константин Симонов как-то сказал, что не было такого фронта, на котором бы ее не пели. И что написать эту песню мог только человек, по-настоящему знающий, что такое война и что такое солдатская жизнь на войне…

Кстати, в послевоенном варианте, который написал другой поэт – М. Либин – появились слова, рассказывающие о том, как

...Веселый старшина в мае, в сорок пятом, с верным автоматом по улицам Берлина прошагал...

*Игорь, не мучьте инструмент*


После Победы Модест Ефимович написал тоже немало интересных песен. Мало кто знает, что маятник его предпочтений однажды качнулся от любимой Одессы так широко, что угодил прямо на Север. И хотя народ распевал «чукотскую народную песню» – «Пароходы – хорошо, самолеты – хорошо, а олени – лучше», мало кто знал, что и ее музыку написал «одессит в крови» Табачников.

А каким остроумным он оставался до конца дней своей жизни! Знаменитый советский иллюзионист Игорь Кио вспоминал такую историю: однажды Модест Табачников пришел в гости к его родителям, и те решили похвастать талантами своих детей. Игорь сыграл на рояле «Одинокую гармонь», а его брат – «Дунайские волны». Послушав игру юных дарований, Модест Ефимович спросил их отца: «И сколько ты за все это заплатил?». Тот назвал сумму. Табачников тут же выдал: «За эти деньги ты мог бы пригласить Рихтера, и он бы тебе месяц играл!».

За годы своей композиторской деятельности Табачников написал несколько оперетт («Сенсация», «Люблю, люблю» и другим), музыку к шести десяткам драматических спектаклей и 7 кинофильмам, более 230 песен. Но его талант государство оценило слишком поздно – присвоив звание «Заслуженный деятель искусств РСФСР» только в 1976 году, когда уже композитор болел. Он прожил в новом, 1977 году, только 31 день…

Юрий Москаленко

http://www.shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-19555/

----------


## shvarts

*Проза Одессы*

*Игорь Ковшун*

*
Именно так говорят только в Одессе*


Пусть филологи спорят о существовании или несуществовании “одесского языка” — нас это не касается: все мы, одесситы, только на этом языке и разговариваем. По этому языку нас везде узнают. С этим языком мы внедряем свою культуру в окружающий нас мир, расползаясь по всему земному шару. На этом языке мы в конце концов завоёвываем мир.

Одесситу для того, чтобы его узнали и выделили из толпы русскоязычных космополитов, не нужны ни условные знаки масонов, ни тайные пароли шпионов — ему достаточно лишь заговорить на своём языке, сплавленном из языков российского и украинского, сдобренном еврейским юмором и перлами еврейских ругательств, косноязычием тёмных молдаванских рассуждений, греческой горячностью, итальянской болтливостью жестов, мягким выговором польского политеса, искусства беседы с женщинами.

“Одесский язык” бывал и предметом взаимных упрёков и претензий между писателями-одесситами и писателями-не одесситами. Например, поэт Осип Мандельштам, писавший исключительно чистым литературным русским языком (и причастный, кстати, к христианству, а не к иудаизму), категорически отказывался, как свидетельствовала его вдова, Н.Я.Мандельштам, от какого-либо литературного “союза с одесситами”, то есть с писателями бабелевского круга, считая, что русскоязычный писатель-одессит Бабель пишет “не по-русски”.

Так давайте же послушаем, как говорят одесситы.

Одессит встречает знакомого: “Ой! Знаете? Мне и издали показалось, что это вы, а не ваш брат, а теперь и вижу, что это таки-да, не вы, а ваш брат”.

В Одессе ругаются: “Шоб ты провалился в катакомбы!”

В Одессе говорят: “Если наш оперный театр не первый в мире по красоте, то уж во всяком случае никак не второй”.

Только в Одессе можно услышать: “купить булочку со с маком”, “пришить воротник со с мехом”, “посидеть на балконе со с котом”.

Вместо слова “снова” в Одессе можно услышать «обратно дождь пошёл», “обратно покойника понесли”, “Сонька обратно родила”...

Из рекламы одесского ювелирного магазина:

“У нас цены от 20 грн. до 150 грн. и выше” (!!!)

“Ностальгия — это, когда там нет перед кем похвастаться”, — говорят ещё неуехавшие одесситы о письмах от тех, кто уже уехал.

Чисто по-одесски: “О! Вы мне как раз и надо”.

Чтобы, не сглазив, похвалить сегодняшний вид собеседника, пожилые одесситы предпочитают говорить: “Вы сегодня хорошо выглядываете”.

В книжном магазине на мой вопрос об интересующей меня книге, мне ответили, как обычно для Одессы, вопросом на вопрос: “Что же вы пришли завтра?”, имея в виду, что если бы я пришел вчера, то купил бы эту книгу.

“Ви мине вже надоели, говорит пожилой одессит. — Аж голова от вас беременная! Ну, и што вы сделаете? Кисло в борщ? А я сильно испугался! Ай-яй-яй!”

В Одессе на вопрос: “Ты будешь сегодня на пляжу?” вам ответят фразой: “Или!”, являющейся сокращением отрицательно-утвердительного ответа: “Или я не буду? Конечно, нет! Буду!”

Професор-математик В.П.Потапов, последние годы своей жизни работавший в одесском институте народного хозяйства, однажды вынужден был писать на имя ректора объяснительную записку. В записке он так оправдывался по поводу своей неявки на лекцию: «Я не провёл эту лекцию, так как думал, что провёл её», и ректор его прекрасно понял.

Только в Одессе могло случиться, что на мой звонок в морской порт с вопросом о времени прихода «Профессора Аничкова» (учебного судна высшей мореходки) девушка-диспетчер очень вежливо ответила: «“Извините, но этот профессор, к моему глубокому сожалению, ко мне совсем не приходит».

Лев Троцкий, именем которого в Одессе в первые годы советской власти была названа одна из центральных улиц города — улица Преображенская, писал: “Одесса похожа на маленький Париж, но она лучше”.

По-одесски: хотеть пирожок, иметь пирожок и кушать пирожок - это уже три большие разницы.

Старое одесское проклятие: «Шоб я видел тебя на одной ноге, а ты меня одним глазом».

*ОДЕССКИЕ ЧМУРИКИ*


Как и везде, в Одессе всегда хватало и хватает и городских чудаков. И просто больных «с манечкой в голове». Всех их у нас называют просто чудиками либо ещё более ласково — чмуриками.

Воспоминания о некоторых из них я 2-3 года тому назад читал в одесской газете «Ор Самеах», но теперь мне хочется 2-3 штрихами дополнить то, что я тогда прочитал.

Общеизвестен и популярен был лет 40-50 тому назад «Мишка с балалайкой» (иногда его называли то ли по фамилии, то ли по прозвищу – «Мишка Ремуза»), экзгибиционист, бродивший по Пересыпи с разудалой песней «Мишка режет кабана, Мишка задаётся» и внезапно распахивавший свой надетый на голое тело плащ перед насмерть перепуганными одинокими женщинами. Его регулярно ловили, сажали, лечили, но он вскоре вновь появлялся на окраине города.

Долгое время в одесских троллейбусах побирался косноязычный и шепелявый «Яша с кашей во рту», которого все называли сыном какого-то профессора. «Дай двадшять копеек!», — привычно канючил он в вагоне, а если кто-то протягивал ему просимые 20 копеек, он обычно взрывался: «У-у-у! Жаража жирная, не могла рубель дать!».

Будучи студентами, мы часто видели седовласого «Архимеда», который каждый день проводил в научной библиотеке им. Горького в окружении кипы книг по математике. Говорили, что у него «крыша поехала» на доказательстве теоремы Ферма.

Ещё в прошлом, 2002-ом, году можно было видеть 94-летнего “Йосыпа с Молдаванки” (некоторые говорили: «со Слободки»), который более 60 лет каждую (!!!) субботу и каждое (!!!) воскресенье оставлял свою семью и в любую погоду шёл пешком через весь город к своей ровеснице — возлюбленной, жившей в районе пересечения улиц Пушкинской и Большой Арнаутской. Лишь несколько раз он не смог придти к ней, когда находился на излечении в еврейской больнице (есть у нас в Одессе и такая на углу знаменитых улиц — Мясоедовской и Госпитальной) лет пять-семь тому назад, но тогда она приносила ему передачи и даже сделала попытку дежурить возле него под видом няни-санитарки. Кстати, это был едва ли не единственный случай её раздора с законной супругой Йосыпа, которая, обнаружив у постели родного мужа его любовницу, подняла «хипеж» на всю больницу.

Но, Боже ж мой, как же Йосып убивался, когда однажды, придя к возлюбленной подруге, узнал о её внезапной смерти! «Ну что я теперь буду делать? Как же я теперь буду жить без неё?!», — кричал он на всю Одессу, размазывая ладонями потоки слёз на своём грязном и морщинистом лице.

А сейчас по аллеям и заброшенным глухим уголкам одесских парков и скверов бродит какой-то странной походкой робота удивительный грибоед, собирающий в свой рюкзак и обычные грибы, и древесные вешенки, и берёзовые чаги. Говорят, что этот молодой мужик только ими и питается. А ещё о нём говорят, что некогда, борясь за права евреев в СССР и за своё право уехать на историческую родину, он таки-уехал в Израиль, но через некоторое время его оттуда вернули обратно в Одессу как активного борца за права арабов в Израиле.

Многим литераторам и издателям Одессы знаком регулярно появляющийся у них автор сонетов и стансов, который когда-то вдруг понял, что его настоящее имя — Пьер Аб-яр. Не зная (по его словам) никаких подробностей жизни своего средневекового тёзки, он в наши дни начал проживать (если можно это так назвать) его жизнь и настолько уверовал в свою тождественность с тёзкой, что сумел добиться признания имени Пьер Аб-яр своим официальным именем.

Так что не перевелись ещё одесские чудики, и их история продолжается вместе с историей Одессы.
http://www.m-m.sotcom.ru/29-32/kovshun.htm

----------


## job2001

Хоть и не совсем Одесса, но...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJQcbtHKL3o
никто не подскажет где именно это снимали, вот например с таймкодом 2.55 - 3.00 небольшая пещерка такая.. Мне местность напоминает окрестности политеховской Чайки, там вроде бы после обрыва море так далеко, но вот не помню есть там такая дорога или нет.

----------


## Jorjic

Вчера проехал по Французскому бульвару. Срезают старые столбы, впрочем, как и в других местах. Они лежат израненные, брошенные. Я понимаю, что так надо...
  
Потом увидел еще совсем старый столб. Кажется есть еще несколько таких. 
Может оставят для памяти?

----------


## Zelin

где находится? кто то может определить?
Херсонская губерня точно,а одесский уезд?

----------


## Jorjic

> где находится? кто то может определить?
> Херсонская губерня точно,а одесский уезд?


 Источник можно? Почему такая уверенность про Херсонскую губернию?

----------


## Zelin

архив помещика Кобле Фома Александровича 1805 год

----------


## PASHASV

> Может оставят для памяти?


 Лучше пусть по образцу сделают точные копии, старые свой ресурс практически исчерпали.

----------


## Jorjic

> архив помещика Кобле Фома Александровича 1805 год


 Однако!!!! А какое-то пояснение есть? Или просто гравюра? 
Извините, но просто очень любопытно.

----------


## Jorjic

> Лучше пусть по образцу сделают точные копии, старые свой ресурс практически исчерпали.


 Это вопрос очень спорный, однозначного ответа на него нет (я имею в виду общепринятого, а не моего личного). 
Римейк и первоисточник - это две большие разницы. Вот собираются реконструировать Пассаж. Для меня это катастрофа, а кому-то понравится. 
Хотите крайний пример? Можно "реконструировать", скажем, Колизей из современных и стойких материалов, и не морочиться со способами его сохранения. Я понимаю, что это несоизмеримые вещи, но все же...
Пока есть возможность сохранить (пусть даже это дорого) и дать возможность увидеть ЭТО, а не то, как ЭТО выглядело, это надо делать.
Вы бывали на раскопках? Или в старых сооружениях? Неужели нет разницы - дотрагиваетесь ли вы до камня, положенного много лет назад, и положенного сейчас (пусть даже на то же самое место)? Посмотрите на этот фарс на Приморском бульваре...
Извините, я разговорился, но для меня это очень важный вопрос. В то же время я отлично понимаю, что мое мнение не есть истина в последней инстанции.

----------


## mlch

> Это вопрос очень спорный, однозначного ответа на него нет (я имею в виду общепринятого, а не моего личного). 
> Римейк и первоисточник - это две большие разницы. Вот собираются реконструировать Пассаж. Для меня это катастрофа, а кому-то понравится. 
> Хотите крайний пример? Можно "реконструировать", скажем, Колизей из современных и стойких материалов, и не морочиться со способами его сохранения. Я понимаю, что это несоизмеримые вещи, но все же...
> Пока есть возможность сохранить (пусть даже это дорого) и дать возможность увидеть ЭТО, а не то, как ЭТО выглядело, это надо делать.
> Вы бывали на раскопках? Или в старых сооружениях? Неужели нет разницы - дотрагиваетесь ли вы до камня, положенного много лет назад, и положенного сейчас (пусть даже на то же самое место)? Посмотрите на этот фарс на Приморском бульваре...
> Извините, я разговорился, но для меня это очень важный вопрос. В то же время я отлично понимаю, что мое мнение не есть истина в последней инстанции.


 Jorjic, не заморачивайтесь!
Я прекрасно понимаю и поддерживаю Вашу любовь к истории Одессы. Но невозможно законсервировать все "как есть" Да и не нужно это. Город развивается, изменяется. Иногда в лучшую сторону, иногда - в худшую. Так всегда было и так будет. И жалеть о проржавевших трамвайных столбах не стоит. Тем более, что они не ровесники Французского бульвара. Их там уже меняли и не один раз. Мы просто с Вами к ним привыкли и предыдущих уже не поним. Или почти не помним.  :smileflag: 
И тот же Приморский бульвар менял свое лицо за годы своего существования раза четыре, если не больше. Могу предъявить фотографии. Впрочем думаю они и у Вас в избытке имеются.
И, уверен что при каждой переделке были люди, которые воспринимали это в штыки и были те, которые радостно изменения приветствовали.

----------


## mlch

> где находится? кто то может определить?
> Херсонская губерня точно,а одесский уезд?


 Похоже, что это - какой-то монастырь.
Надо рыться на сайтах, посвященных церквям и монастырям юга Украины. 
Наверняка такое грандиозное сооружение фотографировали и рисовали не один раз

----------


## PASHASV

*Jorjic*, я полностью разделяю Ваше мнение, а также считаю, что в любом городе должны быть исторические уголки разных эпох. Честно говоря, мне было-бы приятно, если-бы по уголку старой Одессы ездил трамвыйчик образца начала прошлого века. А также столбы, вывески домов, остановки и мостовая были-бы стилизованы (либо сохранены) под этот период, Чтобы в окнах домов стояли рамы, пусть не из дерева, но хотя-бы декорированый ламинат, а не китайский металлопластик, пусть в этом уголке не будет неоновых вывесок, зато побольше фонарей с мягким светом, да и с коммерческой точки зрения это было-бы совсем не бесполезно.

----------


## VikZu

> Это вопрос очень спорный, однозначного ответа на него нет (я имею в виду общепринятого, а не моего личного). 
> Римейк и первоисточник - это две большие разницы. Вот собираются реконструировать Пассаж. Для меня это катастрофа, а кому-то понравится. 
> Хотите крайний пример? Можно "реконструировать", скажем, Колизей из современных и стойких материалов, и не морочиться со способами его сохранения. Я понимаю, что это несоизмеримые вещи, но все же...
> Пока есть возможность сохранить (пусть даже это дорого) и дать возможность увидеть ЭТО, а не то, как ЭТО выглядело, это надо делать.
> Вы бывали на раскопках? Или в старых сооружениях? Неужели нет разницы - дотрагиваетесь ли вы до камня, положенного много лет назад, и положенного сейчас (пусть даже на то же самое место)? Посмотрите на этот фарс на Приморском бульваре...
> Извините, я разговорился, но для меня это очень важный вопрос. В то же время я отлично понимаю, что мое мнение не есть истина в последней инстанции.


 Столбы металлические, поставлены в 19 веке. коррозия, старение, и т. д. Однозначно придется ставить новодел, причем по современым технологиям и соответсвенно даже при большом желании сделать клон, точного подобия не добиться. Поэтому столбы уже будут совсем не те что стояли, в лучшем случак точное соответствие будет чисто внешним. Увы такова жизнь... 
А вот пассаж дело очень тонкое. Может быть есть возможность отреставрировать его как можно точнее с использование старых технологий и в соответствии с подлинным проектом. По идее надо бы произвести архитектурно-искусствоведческую экспертизу возможности полного восстановления тарог Пассажа, провести общественное обсуждение , найти спонсоров, и т. д. и т.п. Собственник здание на это пойдет? Очень сомневаюсь. Видимо после ремонт Пассаж станет очередным китчевым памятником жадности и глупости наших деньги имущих.

----------


## PASHASV

Мне в свое время еще прошлое руководство пыталось новые ворота в Пассаж заказать, у меня хватило ума отказаться.

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic, не заморачивайтесь!
> Я прекрасно понимаю и поддерживаю Вашу любовь к истории Одессы. Но невозможно законсервировать все "как есть" Да и не нужно это. Город развивается, изменяется. Иногда в лучшую сторону, иногда - в худшую. Так всегда было и так будет. И жалеть о проржавевших трамвайных столбах не стоит. Тем более, что они не ровесники Французского бульвара...


 Заморачиваться я все равно буду, и не об этом речь. 
Нельзя и не нужно консервировать, нужно пытаться сохранять там, где это возможно, какие-то исторические вехи. Пусть это не свершения мирового значения, не важно, для города это веха. 
Знаете, в небольших городах раньше была традиция ставить в общественных местах бюсты значимых для города людей. Вот, например, в Кишиневе, в сквере Пушкина (кажется он так назывался) я был очень удивлен, увидев бюсты абсолютно неизвестных мне людей. Оказалось, что это люди, оставившие след в истории города. 
О столбах - они таки ровесники, если не Французского бульвара, то трамвая на бульваре. Вот фото их книги Зуева.

Я не говорю, что их надо сохранить все и навесить на них контактную сеть. Я говорю о нескольких, в значимых местах, как о музейных экспонатах. Все-таки, извините, это не ржавые столбы, а история, хоть и не мирового значения. Кстати, таких столбов, как справа на фото, осталось в городе совсем немного.
И еще. Когда я показываю сыну какую-нибудь малозначительную вещь и говорю, что ее держал в руках твой пра-пра- у него загораются глаза. Преемственность - это очень важно. Я ни на чем не настаиваю, это мое видение истории.

----------


## mlch

По поводу столбов. Вы, похоже, правы. Я думал, что сначала все трамвайные столбы были решетчатыми, а потом уже позже появились эти цельные. 
По поводу преемственности и сохранения памяти - не могу с Вами не согласится. Поэтому и высматриваем старые столбы, привратные и  афишные тумбы. (кстати  - очень хорошо, что сохранили тумбу на Тираспольской, хоть и переместили слегка  :smileflag:  ).

----------


## Latina

Уважаемые знатоки Одессы! Помогите опознать лестницу. Это кадр из фильма "Броненосец Потемкин"

----------


## Скрытик

Возможно Торговая.
http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=29&pos=84

----------


## mlch

Согласен со Скрытиком.
Это лестница с Приморской на Торговую.

----------


## Latina

Ребят, спасибо большое!  Тыщу лет там не была, надо сходить проверить ;-)

----------


## Скрытик

> Ребят, спасибо большое!  Тыщу лет там не была, надо сходить проверить ;-)


 Ну сейчас там все по другому выглядит  :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

В начале декабря умер Семен Крупник, вчера умерла Людмила Сатосова... 
Уходят легенды Одессы...

*Ах оперетта, оперетта…* 
(Одесскому театру музкомедии…) 

15 Декабрь, 2008 - 23:26 — Сергей СПб 


Утомился город от сенсаций
Яркие афиши там и тут
Под оркестр, со сменой декораций
В оперетте Кальмана дают

Из похода в порт вернулась “Cлава”
Собирая город на пикник
А на сцене новая забава…
Дембская, Сатосова, Крупник

Как сегодня шумно от оваций!
Порт на сцене, чайки и прибой
В оперетте бал в тени акаций
За Буксира – Миша Водяной!

Мы гоняли голубей на крыше
На футбол шли городом гурьбой
Пели песни «Дальше, больше, выше!»
Чтили имя – Миша Водяной!

Что в обойме не один патрончик
«На рассвете» спел один брюнет
Здесь банкует Михаил Япончик!
ВЫ В ОДЕССЕ! Спрячьте пистолет!

Брошки, кольца, серьги и цепочки
И не всем достанется билет
Мамы, папы, дочери, сыночки
Пусть «глухой», но свой кордебалет

Ах мадам! Не двигайте причёской!
Вы мне заслонили первый план!
Там комбриг Удод (Г.И.Котовский)
Из подмышки достаёт наган

Здесь кипят немыслимые страсти
Здесь бывает только «Да!» и «Нет!»
Здесь сменяя на несчастье счастье
Жизнь не закрывают на обед

Ах Одесса! Ласковое море!
Молдаванка – Родина моя!
Оперетта – песня на просторе!
Одесситов дружная семья!

KJSL from Odessa, 11.08.2008
Колесниченко-Янушев С.Л. ©

----------


## Good++++

История еврейских кладбищ Одессы

----------


## Kozachello

> В начале декабря умер Семен Крупник, вчера умерла Людмила Сатосова... 
> Уходят легенды Одессы...


  Забирая за собой одна другую... Грустно, граждане!

----------


## Good++++

Интересно, а где это здание находилось или находится?


Февраль 1942 г.
Приморский бульвар?

----------


## Jorjic

> Интересно, а где это здание находилось или находится?
> Февраль 1942 г.
> Приморский бульвар?


 По-моему, сомнений нет.

----------


## Kozachello

> Интересно, а где это здание находилось или находится?...Приморский бульвар?


  Точно! Бывший Жовтневый РИК, первая "наседка" Гурвица!
А в войну - небось, какая-нибудь комендатура румынских войск?

----------


## Good++++

Opis obrazu: Odessa. Barykady na ulicach miasta.Data wydarzenia: 1941/10/14

----------


## Jorjic

> Opis obrazu: Odessa. Barykady na ulicach miasta.Data wydarzenia: 1941/10/14


 Если я правильно понял, снимок сделан 14 октября. Через два дня город будет сдан. Улицы подметают...

----------


## Good++++

Номерные знаки СССР - Одесса и область, с 1946 года

----------


## pgas

> Номерные знаки СССР - Одесса и область, с 1946 года


 Вспоминается,как мы шутили пацанами за Серии 
ОЕЕ-Осторожно Едет Еврей, 
ОЕЖ -Осторожно Едет Жид. )))

----------


## Good++++

> Вспоминается,как мы шутили пацанами за Серии 
> ОЕЕ-Осторожно Едет Еврей, 
> ОЕЖ -Осторожно Едет Жид. )))


 ОЕД - Осторожно, едет дурак...  :smileflag:

----------


## lens

*Еще одна потеря*...

Умер одесский поэт Измаил Гордон




> Ушел из жизни один из последних одесских поэтов военного поколения, романтиков прошлого века Измаил Борисович Гордон. Прощание состоится завтра, 30 декабря, в 14.00 в Одесском отделении Союза писателей Украины.


 И - немножко стихов:

_Я до войны не знал, что я еврей…_ 

В святом своем неведенье велик 
Я русским был в окопе неказистом - 
Пока не сбросил "Юнкерс" на Дальник 
Листовки: "Бей жидов и коммунистов!" 
С тех пор себя повсюду узнаю 
В том самом смысле - 
именно в том самом 
Ноздрями рвов на первопутке санном - 
Ноздрями их я чуял кровь свою. 
Глазами их я видел лагерей 
Собачий рык, науськанный на горло. 
А мне везло, а мне фортуна перла - 
В плену никто 
не знал, что я еврей. 
В неволе той безвыходность свободней 
Грядущей безысходности другой, 
В которой мгла и дом 
над преисподней, 
И в небе вождь до жути дорогой…

***

...Я гладил, гладил солнце по щекам
Рукой, привыкшей
к спусковым крючкам,
Рукой, давно не спавшей по ночам.
Я гладил солнце, и была рука
Свободною от гнева и курка.

***

Все мерцает аритмия непрестанная во мне.
Пульс такой: тире и точки, как морзянка на войне.
Так бывает вечерами – если пульса не найду,
Вижу отсветы мерцанья на воде или на льду.
Домерцаюсь я в потемках до неведомых мне чувств,
Домерцаюсь, домерцаюсь – и в итоге засвечусь…

*Светлая память*.

----------


## Zelin

ещё один маленький кусочек истории!
имеются карты Одесского уезда,но ну очень тяжёлые,не знаю как залить их Одеситам на просмотр,врятле кто то ссылки будет качать!

----------


## Скрытик

Почему вряд ли? Очень даже будем качать  :smileflag: 
Залейте на что-то типа http://www.rapidshare.com или что то подобное.
Очень интересно.
И еще - завтра "подыму" фтп на OdessaStory.info, можно будет туда заливать

----------


## Jorjic

> *Еще одна потеря*...
> Умер одесский поэт Измаил Гордон
> *Светлая память*.


 Тяжело, когда уходят легенды, кумиры, знаковые личности. Еще тяжелее, когда уходят те, кто не были для тебя небожителями, а  были существующими рядом. 
Будем помнить. Это все, что мы можем сделать.

----------


## Zelin

> И еще - завтра "подыму" фтп на OdessaStory.info, можно будет туда заливать


 Отлично,не знаю что это такое,но мне приятней когда кликаешь по картинке и сразу смотришь!
Начнём с раритетов Украина 1648 годъ 22,9мб
http://rapidshare.com/files/17797997...1076_.gif.html
прешлось изменить формат с JP2 на GIF,но вроде качество карты не изменилось.
Вопрос c права от Акермана,что такое BUDZIAK и Padi Tartororum(пушки?)

----------


## Zelin

Специальная карта Европейской России квадрат 33,вроде бы Стрельицкого?
http://file.zigzagz.net/photo/original/2008122918372418380108.jpg на зигзаге напысано "объем загружаемого файла не ограничен" но на практике более 15мб не грузит!

----------


## Good++++

Настенные таблички одесских улиц

----------


## 115117

Good++++,-у Вас бесценная коллекция!вторая табличка живет в моем дворе.,а еще в том доме где сейчас греческое консульство,в одной квартире делают ремонт и я со стены буквально ногтями отшкрябывала карту Одессы "издание книжного магазина Е.П.Распопова"Правда,не знаю какой год.

----------


## Kozachello

> Good++++,-у Вас бесценная коллекция!вторая табличка живет в моем дворе.,а еще в том доме где сейчас греческое консульство,в одной квартире делают ремонт и я со стены буквально ногтями отшкрябывала карту Одессы "издание книжного магазина Е.П.Распопова"Правда,не знаю какой год.


  Красный переулок, 9?

----------


## 115117

да не,Дерибасовская\Преображенская

----------


## Kozachello

> да не,Дерибасовская\Преображенская


  Крутой район - я там не байстрючил!

----------


## Good++++

Космонавтов, 23/1  :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++



----------


## Ur

Песня. 

Старая, одесская. 

Вчера получила новый перепев:

http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZk1tVpccDI

----------


## Good++++

На этом сайте увидел ранее не встречавшиеся старые фотографии Одессы начала прошлого века.

----------


## Vaita

Я вот тоже порылась у бабушки в архиве. Нашла много интересного.
Вот подборочка "Аркадия"
Это моя прабабушка возле фонтана. Сейчас его практически не видно. 1939 год


Это мой прадедушка. Я думаю что это на ступеньках Южной Пальмиры. 1939

Это парочка открыток. Год к сожалению не указан.
Аркадиевский лес (первый раз слышала о таком) 
 

  Это 1953 год
Эта фотография подписана 1961  
Ну и 1973 (открытки) Впечатлило количество людей на пляже

----------


## Vaita

Виды на порт.
1955-56 гг

начало 60-х


Дата не известна


конец 60-х (строительство здания морского порта) 

 Начало 70х (эскалатор стоит, но не работает)

----------


## Vaita

Жд.вокзал.
Судя по портрету вождя начало 50-х

А это 70-е.Найдите отличия...

----------


## Vaita

Горсовет. Фото селаны в разные годы, но картинка практически одинаковая.

----------


## Vaita

Год не известен. Не могу понять, откуда снимали

----------


## Скрытик

> Год не известен. Не могу понять, откуда снимали


 С крыши здания над Жарю-парю. (ИМХО)

----------


## Kozachello

> Год не известен. Не могу понять, откуда снимали 
> ...


  Судя по трамваю, - до 1930-х годов

----------


## Jorjic

> Год не известен. Не могу понять, откуда снимали


 Это же фото, только чуть скадрированное, опубликовано на сайте об одесском транспорте. Но на "нашем" еще видны и авто, которые, возможно, помогут  датировать фото. Трамваи такие ходили еще даже в 50-х годах.
А снято это, по-моему, или с крыши, или из окна Пассажа. Закругление тротуара - это, скорее всего, карман возле входа в Пассаж.

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ-7

> Это же фото, только чуть скадрированное, опубликовано на сайте об одесском транспорте. Но на "нашем" еще видны и авто, которые, возможно, помогут  датировать фото. Трамваи такие ходили еще даже в 50-х годах.
> А снято это, по-моему, или с крыши, или из окна Пассажа. Закругление тротуара - это, скорее всего, карман возле входа в Пассаж.


 Раньше карманов кажись небыло,это уже поворот на К.Либкнехта

----------


## Jorjic

> Виды на порт.
> 1955-56 гг
> 
> начало 60-х
> 
> Дата не известна
> 
> конец 60-х (строительство здания морского порта)


 Удивительно интересные фото. Я уже поставил + и теперь говорю об этом уже "вслух", а не лично. Как было бы интересно, если бы форумчане публиковали фото из доступных им архивов, пусть даже они кажутся малозначительными.
О втором фото в этой подборке. У волнолома видны два судна-охотника китобойной флотилии. А вот двухтрубный пассажир я не помню. По-моему он же фигурировал на одной из фотографий, выложенных мной. Мне все-таки кажется, что фото, как и первое - середина или конец 50-х. Хотя, конечно, она легко датируется автором по возрасту персонажей.

----------


## Скрытик

> Раньше карманов кажись небыло,это уже поворот на К.Либкнехта


 Да нет, Жоржик скорее прав. Меня самого еще с той фотографии на одессатролей смущало непропорциональное расстояние до угла Дерибасовской. Это скорее всего не карман, а въезд в сам Пассаж Наверняка туда заезжали для разгрузки товаров.

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ-7

> Да нет, Жоржик скорее прав. Меня самого еще с той фотографии на одессатролей смущало непропорциональное расстояние до угла Дерибасовской. Это скорее всего не карман, а въезд в сам Пассаж Наверняка туда заезжали для разгрузки товаров.


 нет продолжения бардюра,так что на карман таки похоже.....

----------


## Jorjic

> Да нет, Жоржик скорее прав. Меня самого еще с той фотографии на одессатролей смущало непропорциональное расстояние до угла Дерибасовской. Это скорее всего не карман, а въезд в сам Пассаж Наверняка туда заезжали для разгрузки товаров.


 Жоржик таки скорее прав. 
Трамвай стоит на остановке (раньше остановка была на углу Дерибасовской и Преображенской). От Дерибасовской до Греческой 155 м (по 2ГИС). А тут всего два столба и еле-еле умещается поезд из двух трамвайных вагонов.

----------


## Jorjic

Сравнил два фото. Фотошопа еще не было даже близко. Некоторые исправления удивляют - зачем убирать такое антуражное авто?

----------


## Good++++

> Сравнил два фото. Фотошопа еще не было даже близко. Некоторые исправления удивляют - зачем убирать такое антуражное авто?


 А зачем дорисовывать бортовой номер трамвая?

----------


## Jorjic

> А зачем дорисовывать бортовой номер трамвая?


 Из чего Вы заключили, что бортовой номер дорисован?
Я у себя в архиве обнаружил аж две таких открытки. На обеих номер вагона читается, хоть и с трудом. Обе открытки изданы в Киеве. Одна в 1954 году (заказ 231, тираж 7500), вторая, судя по выходным данным - несколько позже (заказ 890, тираж 12000). 
2 *Vaita*. Не могли бы Вы посмотреть, что написано на обороте Вашего фото?

----------


## Vaita

У бабушки было обнаружено 2 вида открыток. Одни 50-х, вторые, судя по авто и трамвая изданы гораздо раньше. Вот обороты обеих. Может можно определить по ценам? На одной стоит 80 коп. , на другой 1.20.
Хочу сказать, что это создатели этой темы "заразили" и меня. Я и раньше любила копаться во всяких старых открытках, книгах и тп.п. Сейчас я их уже "изымаю" у родственников и знакомых.

----------


## Vaita

> О втором фото в этой подборке. У волнолома видны два судна-охотника китобойной флотилии. А вот двухтрубный пассажир я не помню. По-моему он же фигурировал на одной из фотографий, выложенных мной. Мне все-таки кажется, что фото, как и первое - середина или конец 50-х. Хотя, конечно, она легко датируется автором по возрасту персонажей.


   Дату на этой фотографии определить мне не тк легко, т.к. к сожалению не подписано (всегда подписывайте свои фото!), а бабушка уже не помнит точную дату. Но мальчик на фото - это мой папа. Он тоже не помнит, кода это было. Ему там где-то 5-7 лет. А он у меня 54года.

----------


## Vaita

Где стоял этот Ленин? Похож на того, что на Пересыпи, но смущает "задник" Сзади на открытке никаких данных об этом Ленине нет. Даты тоже. Предположительно конец 60-х

----------


## job2001

> Где стоял этот Ленин? Похож на того, что на Пересыпи, но смущает "задник" Сзади на открытке никаких данных об этом Ленине нет. Даты тоже. Предположительно конец 60-х


 мы уже обсуждали как то - на пересыпи

----------


## mlch

> Где стоял этот Ленин? Похож на того, что на Пересыпи, но смущает "задник" Сзади на открытке никаких данных об этом Ленине нет. Даты тоже. Предположительно конец 60-х


 За Пересыпским мостом, сразу за перекрестком Московской (Черноморского козачества) и Одария слева от Московской.

----------


## Vaita

Нашла вот такую вот книжку: 

А в ней есть такоя вот интересное , на мой взгляд, фото: 

Кто что знает об этом памятнике. Куда он делся?

----------


## Richard

> Кто что знает об этом памятнике. Куда он делся?


 Вообще-то такой памятник на Куликовом стоит. Судя по названию. Может просто стеллу сняли и оставили основание? Да и местность похожая

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

почему сняли стеллу? что произошло?

----------


## mlch

> Вообще-то такой памятник на Куликовом стоит. Судя по названию. Может просто стеллу сняли и оставили основание? Да и местность похожая


 Нынешний памятник установлен в 1963-м.
Так что это - не он. Но место, вроде, тоже самое.
Тем более, что стоит он на братской могиле. Так что и до нынешнего был, как я понимаю, памятник.

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ-7

Куликовое поле,конечная 18 трамвая(это 100%).Он там и стоит по идее до сих пор.

----------


## Vaita

Сейчас стоит другой. А вот где тот, который на фото?

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ-7

> Сейчас стоит другой. А вот где тот, который на фото?


 Вместо стеллы другой,а памятник тот же.

----------


## mlch

> Вместо стеллы другой,а памятник тот же.


 Не согласен.
Нынешний памятник - другой. И дело не в отсутствии стеллы. Там и основание другое, хотя форма та же - усеченая пирамида.

----------


## Vaita

Для сравнения: нынешний памятник

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ-7

короче это там,тот значит заменили,надо проехаться кинуть глаз.Но место одно и тоже.

----------


## V_efire

просто посчитали что он там не нужен, вот и сняли верхушку

----------


## mlch

> короче это там,тот значит заменили,надо проехаться кинуть глаз.Но место одно и тоже.


 Насколько я понимаю - вопрос не в том, где он? А в том, что стало со старым?
Думаю, что просто снесли его, как устаревший. Судя по фото - он был бетонным. А тут решили гранит поставить. Ну и снесли старый...

----------


## Vaita

В новом , кстати , еще и вечный огонь горел.

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ-7

> Насколько я понимаю - вопрос не в том, где он? А в том, что стало со старым?
> Думаю, что просто снесли его, как устаревший. Судя по фото - он был бетонным. А тут решили гранит поставить. Ну и снесли старый...


 Думаешь бетон? не кажется он таким...
Возможно был инциндент вандализма и его убрали,заменив этим.Стелла похоже из мрамора.Уж больно отливает в ней свет

----------


## mlch

> В новом , кстати , еще и вечный огонь горел.


 Ошибаетесь.
Не было там никогда вечного огня.

----------


## mlch

> Думаешь бетон? не кажется он таким...
> Возможно был инциндент вандализма и его убрали,заменив этим.Стелла похоже из мрамора.Уж больно отливает в ней свет


 Тут спорить не берусь. Живьем я этот памятник не видел и информация тоже пока не попадалась.

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ-7

> Тут спорить не берусь. Живьем я этот памятник не видел и информация тоже пока не попадалась.


 просто бетон не является светоотражающим и светопреломляющим материалом.

----------


## VikZu

> просто бетон не является светоотражающим и светопреломляющим материалом.


 Обычно бетон белили известковыми красками, таки похоже сфотографировали свежепобленное. Вот памятник и смотрится блистающим.

----------


## sas6a

Не знаю когда был установлен памятник Ленину на Куликовом поле, но возникла мысль. Чтобы памятник Ленину выделялся на площади этот памятник усекли и облагородили и он уже выглядит не таким монументальным. могу ошибаться, это только догадка.

----------


## VikZu

Очень вероятно. По стилю памятник Ленину был похож на памятник потемкинцам. Те же квадратные формы и основательность.... Вероятго его ставили с 1955 по 1970 года.

----------


## mlch

> Очень вероятно. По стилю памятник Ленину был похож на памятник потемкинцам. Те же квадратные формы и основательность.... Вероятго его ставили с 1955 по 1970 года.


 30 октября 1967 года
http://www.odessa.ua/monuments/art/2564

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ-7

> Обычно бетон белили известковыми красками, таки похоже сфотографировали свежепобленное. Вот памятник и смотрится блистающим.


 я за саму стеллу писала

----------


## Fisch

Первый памятник на Куликовом открыт в 1932г. к годовщине Октября. Архитектор А.Минкус. Снесен в период оккупации. К 60-м годам реконструкция пл.им.Октябрьской революции закончилась (в том числе закончилось перезахоронение воинов, погибших при обороне и освобождении Одессы, других оставили) и появился новый памятник ( архитектора могу уточнить). Вечный огонь там действительно был.

----------


## Vaita

> Первый памятник на Куликовом открыт в 1932г. к годовщине Октября. Архитектор А.Минкус. Снесен в период оккупации.


  Путеводитель , из которого взято фото 1957 г. И виднеется купол уже нового вокзала.

----------


## Zelin

рукописная карта.Кстати на месте стоянки Хана балая найдено много кирамики и несколько монет антики

----------


## sas6a

> рукописная карта.Кстати на месте стоянки Хана балая найдено много кирамики и несколько монет антики


 Сравнивая карту с Гуглом Заинтересовался Тилигулом  и википедия выдала про село Петровка очень занимательную инфрмацию про человека очень тесно связаным с нашей любимой Одессой!
http://www.odessaglobe.com/our-publication.php?id=275

----------


## Jorjic

> Сравнивая карту с Гуглом Заинтересовался Тилигулом  и википедия выдала про село Петровка очень занимательную инфрмацию про человека очень тесно связаным с нашей любимой Одессой!
> http://www.odessaglobe.com/our-publication.php?id=275


 Этот замок уже обсуждался, кажется, в загадках. Я тоже все собираюсь туда попасть, но не получается.

----------


## mlch

> Этот замок уже обсуждался, кажется, в загадках. Я тоже все собираюсь туда попасть, но не получается.


 Действительно, обсуждался. 
И, действительно, туда стоит съездить хоть разок - посмотреть.

----------


## sas6a

Про Курисов  Олег Губарь дал почитать книгу называется "Да будет правда" авторы В.А.Михальченко и О.Г.Сивирин очень интересно было прочитать тем более что узнал про эту фамилию совершенно случайно и на этой странице. Советую при возможности прочитайте.

----------


## Vaita

Подскажите, а есть ли у  нас кто-то, кто знает истории из одесского песенного фольклора?

----------


## pgas

Вот здесь немного,хотя "Цыпленок жареный,Цыпленок пареный"-вроде бы про питерских студентов.))
http://www.shanson.org/articles/odessafolk/
http://shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-19555/

----------


## Vaita

Спасибо, посмотрим

----------


## VikZu

Нашел у себя открытку 60х годов. 
Давно не был на территории санатория, а сейчас пробраться туда вообще малореально. Кто в курсе какие работы сейчас там ведутся? А то с начала осени никакой инфы по "России" не было...

----------


## Скрытик

> Нашел у себя открытку 60х годов. 
> Давно не был на территории санатория, а сейчас пробраться туда вообще малореально. Кто в курсе какие работы сейчас там ведутся? А то с начала осени никакой инфы по "России" не было...


 Я тоже давно не был. Санаторий продан. Строится ресторан, я писал об этом в другой теме. Планировались жилые новострои, но видимо кризис отложит эти прожекты...

----------


## VikZu

Значит новостей нет. А этот корпус, на открытке, еще цел?

----------


## Анатолий Яни

СОНЕТ ПРО ХИТРОГО ВРАЧА
(Из Пьера де РОНСАРА)

Как мне противен этот врач, кто знает?!
Торчит у милой вечером и днём,
Чтоб щупать грудь, горящую огнём.
Меня всё это страшно огорчает.

Её заботой, дескать, окружает,
А сам, хитрец, заботится о том,
Коварный, – ах, разбил его бы гром! –
Чтоб грудь лобзать, которая прельщает!

Сто раз на день он лезет в спальню к ней!
О, родственники, вас молю: скорей –
Его ж влечёт к Мари соблазнов масса:

Ведь врёт, что ей лишь клал повязку туго!
Терзался б он от моего недуга! –
Гоните прочь мерзавца-ловеласа!

Перевёл с французского Анатолия ЯНИ (Одесса)

----------


## Richard

> Нашел у себя открытку 60х годов. 
> Давно не был на территории санатория, а сейчас пробраться туда вообще малореально. Кто в курсе какие работы сейчас там ведутся? А то с начала осени никакой инфы по "России" не было...


 Вот это здание в апреле 2006-го:




А вот в ноябре 2007-го

----------


## Vaita

Кто что знает об этом мосте?

----------


## mlch

> Кто что знает об этом мосте?


 Присоединяюсь к вопросу.
От себя могу только сказать, что когда-то давно слышал историю, что этот мост был построен сразу после войны военнопленными немцами. 
Документального подтверждения или опровержения этой истории нигде не встречал.

----------


## Vaita

А я слышала, что инженер ошибся с какими-то расчетами (он стоит сам по-себе, на фото видно) и повесился на нем. А теперь, его приспособли для различнх инженерных коммуникация

----------


## Jorjic

Вчера попал в Аркадию и обратил внимание на этот тир. Такой островок стабильности в море перемен. Он стоит на этом месте уже о-о-о-очень давно. Вокруг все поменялось и не один раз, а он себе стоит, чуть ли не в том же виде, что и раньше. Только вывески поменялись.

----------


## V_efire

кстати да... оч давно стоит...

----------


## Omega

> Про Курисов  Олег Губарь дал почитать книгу называется "Да будет правда" авторы В.А.Михальченко и О.Г.Сивирин очень интересно было прочитать тем более что узнал про эту фамилию совершенно случайно и на этой странице. Советую при возможности прочитайте.


 А он не говорил, есть ли она еще в продаже, если да, то где взять?

----------


## sas6a

При встрече спрошу.

----------


## 115117

и для меня спросите тоже пожалуйста.

----------


## Ginger

А в продаже я найду "101 вопрос об Одессе" и "Старые дома" ?

О-о-очень почитать хочется, а среди знакомых никто таким не увлекается

----------


## 115117

Ginger,я могу Вам дать что-нибудь почитать.У меня много всего есть.

----------


## sas6a

> А в продаже я найду "101 вопрос об Одессе" и "Старые дома" ?
> 
> О-о-очень почитать хочется, а среди знакомых никто таким не увлекается


 Обе две есть у меня, могу дать почитать(но я матом ругаюсь)! :smileflag:

----------


## Ginger

Ой, спасибо любимый форум :smileflag: 

Маякните в личку - кому удобно вечером пересечься в центре, а то у мну с временем напряг :smileflag:

----------


## Aivazovsky

> Вчера попал в Аркадию и обратил внимание на этот тир. Такой островок стабильности в море перемен. Он стоит на этом месте уже о-о-о-очень давно. Вокруг все поменялось и не один раз, а он себе стоит, чуть ли не в том же виде, что и раньше. Только вывески поменялись.


 Действительно, это старый (и при этом хороший) тир... Я помню как я в нем стрелял с друзьями лет 7 назад...

----------


## Jorjic

> Действительно, это старый (и при этом хороший) тир... Я помню как я в нем стрелял с друзьями лет 7 назад...


 За 7 лет я бы писать не стал. Я думаю, что 40 лет большим перебором не будет.

----------


## 115117

Что,тиру 40 лет?Ничего себе.

----------


## mlch

> Что,тиру 40 лет?Ничего себе.


 Не меньше. Я там стрелял в начале 70-х и он уже был не новым.  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Что, тиру 40 лет? Ничего себе.


 Думаю, что если я и ошибся, то не сильно. И не исключено, что в другую сторону. Считайте сами. То, что он существовал еще в советское время - бесспорно. Это уже больше 20 лет. У меня стойкое ощущение, что я его помню еще мальчишкой. В то время тиры были очень популярны и обязательно присутствовали во всех парках под лавочкой ДОСААФ.
Вообще долгоживучесть некоторых торговых точек и в советское время и, особенно, в нынешнее часто меня удивляет.
Такой живучестью обладали киоски с газводой. Последний снесли уже в новейшее время, насколько я помню, героическими усилиями Гурвица. На мой взгляд зря - могла быть сногсшибательная достопримечательность.
Еще были распространены непонятные заведения, на которых красовалась вывеска "Ремонт зонтов". Почему зонтов - непонятно, вроде в Одессе дожди не так уж часты. В разное время эти лавочки занимались еще всякой мелочевкой. Одно время в них заправляли шариковые ручки, потом газовые зажигалки. Стоили эти услуги копейки, очереди там не было никогда и тем не менее они жили и процветали. Самая запомнившаяся такая лавочка была в незабвенном дворе на Дерибасовской угол Екатерининской, в котором, кроме того, находился еще и туалет, и в который, естественно, пользовался большой популярностью у гуляющей публики.
Рекорд живучести, по-моему, принадлежит забегаловке на углу Преображенской и Елисаветинской. По словам моих родителей, она существовала еще до войны. Существовала и во время оккупации (хозяйка ее жила в нашем дворе). И существует до сих пор с минимальными изменениями.

----------


## Ginger

> Рекорд живучести, по-моему, принадлежит забегаловке на углу Преображенской и Елисаветинской. По словам моих родителей, она существовала еще до войны. Существовала и во время оккупации (хозяйка ее жила в нашем дворе). И существует до сих пор с минимальными изменениями.


 Да уж, чудное заведение. Отбоя от клиентов нет ни в какую космическую погоду. Чем их туда так притягивает?
А хотя да, у нас в округе таких простых наливаек нет

Jorjic, а знаменитая пельменная на Тираспольской годов 70х где-то?

----------


## 115117

о,в пельменную на Тираспольской я еще ребенком с папой ходила.Папа там как-то разнос коричневый *прихватизировал.*

----------


## VikZu

Разваливалась она потихоньку... И вроде правильно снесли а память жалко...

----------


## kokon

> о,в пельменную на Тираспольской я еще ребенком с папой ходила.Папа там как-то разнос коричневый *прихватизировал.*


 вот оказывается кто начал банкротить эту пельменную :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Да уж, чудное заведение. Отбоя от клиентов нет ни в какую космическую погоду. Чем их туда так притягивает?
> А хотя да, у нас в округе таких простых наливаек нет.
> Jorjic, а знаменитая пельменная на Тираспольской годов 70х где-то?


 Наливайка - потрясающе интересное заведение. Там такая смесь - от самого дна и до достаточно респектабельных слоев. Там бывают и художники, и журналисты (кстати, еще больше их в винарке в Малом переулке, гораздо менее презентабельной), и совсем опустившиеся алкаши. Все всех знают, обстановка вполне домашняя, временами переходящая в скандал. Очень интересно наблюдать, как заходит вполне респектабельный господин, в костюме и при портфеле, быстро остограмливается у стойки (а иногда и 150) и сразу уходит. Там же регулярно появляется совершенно опустившаяся женщина, олимпийская чемпионка по волейболу. 
Пельменную, конечно помню. И не только эту, а и на Греческой. Но они ушли вместе с советской властью. Правда, сейчас на Пастера открылась пельменная, практически воспроизводящая те приснопамятные.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну пельменная на площади около книжного магазинчика еще живет и здравствует, проходил недавно. Зайти, правда, не рискнул  :smileflag:

----------


## sas6a

VikZu перепутал с пицерией, а Славяночка очень даже работает.На счёт бадег они в народе называются Верхний и Нижний деканат соответственно.
Волейболистка появляется в таких заведениях по всему центру особенно летом.

----------


## VikZu

Да нет. Я говорю о пельменной На Тираспольской площади.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да нет. Я говорю о пельменной На Тираспольской площади.


 Работает там пельменная. Не волнуйтесь - работает.

----------


## VikZu

> Работает там пельменная. Не волнуйтесь - работает.


 Такк дома где она была нету! Дом то был колоритный.А если работает в другом доме, то это уже не та пельменная. Согласитесь...

----------


## tankistyi1

> Ну пельменная на площади около книжного магазинчика еще живет и здравствует, проходил недавно. Зайти, правда, не рискнул


 Всё правильно, пельменная прекрасно процветает. Я живу почти напротив неё. В ней поставили (лет10 назад) обменник, и в нём очень хороший курс, так что в ней я бываю часто - она почти никогда не пустует, а как раз наоборот. Там прилавки с блюдами точно ещё глубокосовдеповского возраста, а вот про оформление, то года два назад там ремонтик небольшой был, и от старого мало что осталось. А Деканаты знаем, там любимая закуска большинства - пирожки с картошкой.

----------


## tankistyi1

> Такк дома где она была нету! Дом то был колоритный.А если работает в другом доме, то это уже не та пельменная. Согласитесь...


 Это здание, что снесли , сейчас застраивается, а вот пельменная всегда была в другом доме (Славяночка). То заведение о котором вы говорите, это всегда была пиццерия, там сколько я себя помню, была такая старая вывеска совдеповская "ПИЦЦА", и продавали в ней конечно не настоящую пиццу, а маленькие на тооолстом корже. Ну и конечно много всякой другой еды. Знаю не по наслышке - в мой последний поход туда, я вполне не плохо отравился там.

----------


## VikZu

> Это здание, что снесли , сейчас застраивается, а вот пельменная всегда была в другом доме (Славяночка). То заведение о котором вы говорите, это всегда была пиццерия, там сколько я себя помню, была такая старая вывеска совдеповская "ПИЦЦА", и продавали в ней конечно не настоящую пиццу, а маленькие на тооолстом корже. Ну и конечно много всякой другой еды. Знаю не по наслышке - в мой последний поход туда, я вполне не плохо отравился там.


 Нууу... Пиццерией её обозвали в годы перестройки и была она ей всего лет 11-15, тогда и макдональдсы первые повылазили. До этого лет 30 была пельменной, и по духу она оставалась пельменной несмотря на вывески нерусскими буквами "PIZZA" Вот и Ginger вспоминает про заведение 70х годов. И я всегда ее помнил как пельменную.. с 60х годов...

----------


## VikZu

А там где сечас типа пельменной, была что-ли молочная лавка, а до нее что-то типа ремонта обуви и заправка сифонов, точно не помню А вот пельменная угол Нежинской -Тираспольская площадь снесли год назад, а до этого она уже лет 5 не работала. Туда еще по лестнице подниматься надо было. По моему её снимали в в фильме нашей студии-"Короткие встречи" там Кира Муратова какое-то блюдо употребляла :smileflag: .

----------


## Пушкин

То что Вы имеете ввиду, было пиццерией. И надпись там была по русски -Пиццерия. Не знаю как в 60-70х, но в 80х там точно пиццерия была и жуткое подобие пиццы продавали, Закрылась она , где то в 95 - 96 году. Само снесённое здание, кстати, Торпану принадлежало.

----------


## VikZu

Пиццерией оно было чуть... А пельменной с момента рождения там предприятия общепита.

----------


## Jorjic

> А там где сечас типа пельменной, была что-ли молочная лавка, а до нее что-то типа ремонта обуви и заправка сифонов, точно не помню А вот пельменная угол Нежинской -Тираспольская площадь снесли год назад, а до этого она уже лет 5 не работала. Туда еще по лестнице подниматься надо было. По моему её снимали в в фильме нашей студии-"Короткие встречи" там Кира Муратова какое-то блюдо употребляла.


 А на самом деле это было кафе Дитмана.

----------


## tankistyi1

> То что Вы имеете ввиду, было пиццерией. И надпись там была по русски -Пиццерия. Не знаю как в 60-70х, но в 80х там точно пиццерия была и жуткое подобие пиццы продавали, Закрылась она , где то в 95 - 96 году. Само снесённое здание, кстати, Торпану принадлежало.


 Вот-вот, именно этим жутким блюдом "аля пицца по-нашему" я там и отравился, и вывеска действительно была на русском.

----------


## VikZu

> А на самом деле это было кафе Дитмана.


 Ну до прихода гегемона :smileflag:  так и было, и до войны по инерции так называли. А вот в 50-60е помнили об этом уже мало кто...

----------


## Пушкин

Вот как всё было. Когда нашел эту фотографию - минут 10 не мог понять где это, потом дошло.

----------


## job2001

> Вот как всё было. Когда нашел эту фотографию - минут 10 не мог понять где это, потом дошло.


  Вообще в этом ракурсе много старых фото разных лет

----------


## tankistyi1

Если мне не изменяет память - то подобное небольшое здание (троллейбусная остановка) не так давно ещё стояло на Греческой площади. Во всяком случае очень похоже.

----------


## Jorjic

> Если мне не изменяет память - то подобное небольшое здание (троллейбусная остановка) не так давно ещё стояло на Греческой площади. Во всяком случае очень похоже.


 Их много было. И на Куликовом поле, и еще. Только это не троллейбусные, а трамвайные или даже коночные.

----------


## sas6a

На верхнем фото(Пушкина),заинтересовала башня на заднем плане.
 Может кто то знает или есть фото? Как я понял это пожарная башня на месте нынешней пожарки на Бунина

----------


## sas6a

С другого места снято

----------


## kokon

> Вот как всё было. Когда нашел эту фотографию - минут 10 не мог понять где это, потом дошло.


 Тираспольская площадь?

----------


## sas6a

> Тираспольская площадь?


 А что,есть другие варианты?

----------


## Пушкин

> С другого места снято


 А что за купала на заднем плане, на Жуковского????
-Это нынешний палац Леси Украинки???

----------


## Ginger

> А что за купала на заднем плане, на Жуковского????
> -Это нынешний палац Леси Украинки???


 Мне кажется, Жуковского сзади трамвая, а вправо относительно него уходит Преображенская....А там Успенский собор

----------


## sas6a

> Мне кажется, Жуковского сзади трамвая, а вправо относительно него уходит Преображенская....А там Успенский собор


 Ginger Вы ошибаетесь как раз сзади трамвая  левее Преображенская а правее Жуковского. На Счёт куполов мне кажется что это дом на Жуковского угол Александровского пр.

----------


## sas6a

Вот ещё нашёл

----------


## sas6a

Таки да дом с куполами принадлежал Одесско-Херсонской епархии Жуковского 38

----------


## Сергей К

А справа Покровская церковь, потом школа летчиков, 119 школа и теперь Гимназия... 10 лет от звонка до звонка)))

вот еще одно фото этого места - еще с конкой...

----------


## Пушкин

> Таки да дом с куполами принадлежал Одесско-Херсонской епархии Жуковского 38


 Получается, что эту церковь снесли ещё до революции? Потому что угловой дом  Жуковского 38 - точно дореволюционный.

----------


## mlch

> На верхнем фото(Пушкина),заинтересовала башня на заднем плане.
>  Может кто то знает или есть фото? Как я понял это пожарная башня на месте нынешней пожарки на Бунина


 Именно так.
Вот гравюра этого места с угла Спиридоновской и Полицейской (Бунина)
Гравюра сделана в 1870-1873 годах.

----------


## sas6a

> Именно так.
> Вот гравюра этого места с угла Спиридоновской и Полицейской (Бунина)
> Гравюра сделана в 1870-1873 годах.


 Что то я запутался с улицами или вы ошиблись?

----------


## Сергей К

> Получается, что эту церковь снесли ещё до революции? Потому что угловой дом  Жуковского 38 - точно дореволюционный.


 Насколькоя знаю, церковь была как бы встроена в нынешнее здание Леси Украинки. Там еще остался такой квадратный выступ на крыше. Вот там и были купола. Это была внутренняя Димитриевская церковь

----------


## Fisch

Церковь Покровская, на Александровском п-те. Снесли в 1930-х гг.
Гравюра издана в Германии, несколько искажены пропорции.

----------


## Fisch

С улицами всё правильно, в перспективе видны Сабанские казармы

----------


## mlch

> Что то я запутался с улицами или вы ошиблись?


 Нет. Я не ошибся. Прямо уходит Бунина.
На углу Бунина и Преображенской - Здание городскй полиции и пожарной части с каланчой. Они, в принципе, и сейчас на том же месте, только каланчи уже давно нет.
Справа над крышами виднеется купол и колокольня Покровской церкви на Александровском проспекте. На ее месте сейчас - первая гимназия. 
Справа - дома,  которые сейчас имеют номера 1 и 3 по площади Веры Холодной.
На крайнем левом краю гравюры - стена и балкон дома Папудова.

----------


## sas6a

Спасибо за разяснения очень чёткие! В самом деле пропорции ввели в ступор :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

А мне жена подарила книгу Дорошенко "Поэма Мой город". Как всегда читается "запоем"  :smileflag:

----------


## 115117

Ладно,и.я похвастаюсь.Сегодня приобрела "смейтесь,джентельмены".Прижизненные записки Одесского клуба веселых и находчивых.Авторы-Ян Гельман,С.Пелишенко,С.Осташко,и др.-чемпионы КВН_90.
Еще не читала.
А.Нагорный"А ненаписанная жизнь проходит мимо".-Автор торгует на староконке старыми книгами-свою подарил.
О.Олейников"Одесские храми и благотворительные общества"-с явным уклоном в козацтво,но будем отличать зерна от плевел.
Изобразительное искуство Одессы.-сост.Власов,изд.Москва,1981 год.Большой альбом.
Вот какой продуктивный день.

----------


## Omega

> А.Нагорный"А ненаписанная жизнь проходит мимо".-Автор торгует на староконке старыми книгами-свою подарил.


 Хорошая книга. Только тяжелая маленько. (Мне ее автор подарил на прошлой неделе)



> О.Олейников"Одесские храми и благотворительные общества"-с явным уклоном в козацтво,но будем отличать зерна от плевел.


 На украинском? Прошла мимо нее, хотя она мне и понравилась.
Зато я обзавелась "Одесскими катакомбами" В. Юдина и К. Пронина

----------


## Velena

> А мне жена подарила книгу Дорошенко "Поэма Мой город". Как всегда читается "запоем"


 Да, я тоже получила удовольствие от прочтения- написано с любовью)

----------


## 115117

Кто знает,что сейчас находится на Екатерининской,36?Попала в руки книга "на страже здоровья".Энциклопедия питания для больных и здоровых.Составлена по работам профессоров-Краузе,Мечников,Лассарь,Миньковский и др. Типография Наума Гальперина,Екатерининская,36.1912 год.Эх,пошла я здоровую еду изучать.

----------


## Vaita

Подскажите, а как узнать, где в 1939 году находилась аптека №19 ?

----------


## Agnessa

> Подскажите, а как узнать, где в 1939 году находилась аптека №19 ?


 В 1933, во всяком случае, на Дерибасовской (тогда - Лассаля), 11.

----------


## Agnessa

> Ну пельменная на площади около книжного магазинчика еще живет и здравствует, проходил недавно. Зайти, правда, не рискнул


 Совершенно напрасно!

----------


## Agnessa

> Это здание, что снесли , сейчас застраивается, а вот пельменная всегда была в другом доме (Славяночка). То заведение о котором вы говорите, это всегда была пиццерия, там сколько я себя помню, была такая старая вывеска совдеповская "ПИЦЦА", и продавали в ней конечно не настоящую пиццу, а маленькие на тооолстом корже. Ну и конечно много всякой другой еды. Знаю не по наслышке - в мой последний поход туда, я вполне не плохо отравился там.


 Пельменная там была ДО пиццерии.

----------


## Vaita

> В 1933, во всяком случае, на Дерибасовской (тогда - Лассаля), 11.


 Спасибо. А из каких источников у вас эта информация?

----------


## Agnessa

Из справочника "Вся Одещина" на 1933 год.

----------


## 115117

Хаджибеевский парк

----------


## kokon

Лет десять тому назад одесские агенты по торговле недвижимостью (сейчас их называют риэлторами) ввели свою классификацию одесских домов, разделив их в соответствии со страной-проектировщиком или временными рамками строительства зданий. Так возникли «сталинки» и «хрущевки», понятные постсоветскому народу, а также «чешки», «болгарки», «харьковки» и «московки» - по типу проектов пяти- и девятиэтажных зданий. Такая дифференциация зданий облегчила работу и взаимопонимание на рынке недвижимости, но одесские риэлторы пошли дальше, решив классифицировать дома дореволюционной постройки, что привело к появлению термина «бельгийка». Из самого названия логично вытекает факт участия архитекторов или строителей-бельгийцев в возведении зданий в центральной части Одессы. Однако при внимательном изучении истории Одессы слово «бельгийский» можно обнаружить лишь в сочетании с одесским трамваем. Бельгийское акционерное трамвайное общество действительно существовало и активно строило трамвайные сети с 1910 года. Существование «бельгийских» же домов не вызывает вопросов только у продавцов одесской недвижимости, которые им одним известным образом определяют здания в разряд «бельгиек». Определение это тем более темное, поскольку бельгийские архитекторы и бельгийские инженеры-строители наверняка строили где-нибудь у себя, в Бельгии, но в Одессе замечены не были.

Тем не менее, одесские риэлторы благоволят к «бельгийкам», употребляя этот термин в качестве характеристики некоторых одесских зданий. Позвонив в крупные агентства недвижимости, мы пришли к выводу, что такие здания (по словам одесских риэлторов) имеют общие признаки, позволяющие простому одесскому покупателю распознать загадочную «бельгийку».

Итак, «бельгийка» - дом дореволюционной постройки, не менее четырех этажей, оснащенный широкой мраморной лестницей (и не одной), по возможности – лифтом. К отличительным чертам «бельгиек» можно отнести их цвет – в основном серый и зеленый. Именно в такие цвета любили красить коммунальные власти нашего города наиболее монументальные здания. Правда, это было давно. Сейчас такими глупостями, как окраска фасадов зданий, соответствующие службы не занимается.

Даже выявив, как минимум, пять отличительных признаков, мы не стали ближе к пониманию этимологии загадочного слова «бельгийка». Поэтому возникла идея изучить историю конкретных образцов недвижимости с признаками «бельгийки». Возможно, где-то в столетнем прошлом этих домов и кроются бельгийские корни?

Наиболее известная одесская «бельгийка» (опять-таки, по мнению одесских риэлторов) находится на углу Ланжероновской и Екатерининской. В этом здании когда-то располагалось известное кафе «Робина», а после – ресторан «Украина». Дом был построен в 1906 году одесским архитектором Маврикием Германовичем Рейнгерцем (немцем по происхождению) в характерном для того времени стиле «модерн». Силуэт здания ассоциируется со знаменитой конторой фирмы "Зингер" на Невском проспекте Петербурга (1903-1907, арх. П.Ю.Сюзор), где сейчас размещается Петербуржский Дом книги. Фасады здания просты: на их поверхности едва проступает декор. Единственными украшениями стали шатер параболического очертания над угловой частью, увенчанный шаром из цветных стекол, да кованое ограждение веранды ресторана со стороны улицы Екатерининской. В этом доме уже были первые лифты.

Дом на улице Конной, 14, также причисленный к категории «бельгиек», был построен в 1913-1914 годах по проекту архитектора Моисея Исааковича Линецкого (сыном известного еврейского писателя конца XIX века Ицхока Иоэла Линецкого и тоже, соответственно, не бельгийца). По-настоящему найти себя в решении планировочных задач, в поиске стилистики фасадов М.И. Линецкий смог тоже в модерне. Именно в строгих формах модерна и был построен доходный дом на улице Конной, 14, выделявшийся строгостью фасадов и весьма рациональной планировкой.

Великолепные дома стоят рядом на Нежинской, 52. Это творение Адольфа Борисовича Минкуса, яркого представителя одесской архитектуры, по проектам которого были построены многие гражданские и религиозные здания еврейской общины Одессы. Как догадался читатель, А.Б. Минкус тоже не был уроженцем Бельгии, что не помешало ему оставить потомкам доходные и административные здания по ул. Пушкинской, 57; Преображенской, 64; Ришельевской, 11; Дворянской, 1/3 – образцы стиля «модерн».

На Ришельевской, 6 (угол Дерибасовской) расположен доходный дом работы Семена Ландесмана (1913-1914), причисленный одесскими риэлторами к «бельгийкам». Этот дом первым в Одессе был оснащен электрическими лифтами. Стоит ли говорить, что этот дом Ландесман построил в реалистическом направлении модерна.

Одна из знаменитых «бельгиек» разместилась на углу Троицкой и Пушкинской – гигантское доходное строение с элементами ампира и конструктивизма. Спроектировавший дом Леонид Маркович Чернигов – яркий представитель стиля «модерн» в одесской архитектуре. Построенное в 1916 году, здание как бы завершает многолетние труды архитектора к «модернизированной» классике.

Получается, что, сами того не ведая, одесские маклеры проводят отбор недвижимости по стилистическому признаку – в данном случае модерну.

Но так бывает далеко не всегда. В ряды «бельгиек» совсем нелогичным образом «затесался» дом № 18 по улице Екатерининской – доходное здание, построенное в начале 20 века архитектором Валерианом Ивановичем Шмидтом, автором известного дома на Садовой с аптекой Гаевского на первом этаже. В своих проектах В.И. Шмидт (тоже не бельгиец) использовал детали стилей разнообразных - от барочных – Садовая, 21, до мавританских – арочный вход в Отраду. В целом же в домах Шмидта прослеживается одесский классицизм – основной архитектурный стиль старой Одессы.

И уж совсем невозможно представить, что в «бельгийки» определяют дома, построенные по проекту Феликса Гонсиоровского, в частности, дом на ул. Ришельевской, 11. Известно, что классик одесской архитектуры, автор Шахского дворца, Археологического музея и Римско-католического собора отдавал предпочтение формам итальянского Возрождения неоготики и был уроженцем Волыни.

Если объединить всю противоречивую информацию об одесских «бельгийках», получится следующее: «бельгийки» – это дома, которые как сами по себе, так и в сочетании с другими старыми зданиями, являются украшениями города, и купить квартиру в таком доме – дело престижное и заманчивое. Другое дело – правильно «подать» престижную недвижимость, но для этого гораздо правильней, а, главное – профессиональней – не пожалеть усилий и узнать историю предмета продажи. Когда же риэлторы пускаются в разъяснения наименования «бельгийка», возникает неприятное впечатление, что они попросту занимаются не своим делом. Высокие потолки, мраморные лестницы, лифты и строгие фасады легко затмит «историческая справка», которую мы услышали от представительницы одного крупного агентства недвижимости: «Бельгийки» - это дома, построенные в 95-97 годах 19 века пленными австрийскими (?!) немцами». На вопрос, откуда же взялись пленные немцы в конце 19 века, последовал удивленный ответ: -Как, разве вы не знаете? Это было во время Первой мировой войны.

Возможно, незнание дат Первой мировой войны – дело личное. Но если вы занимаетесь продажей недвижимости в историческом центре старой Одессы, знать историю своего города просто необходимо. Подтверждение этому - возникновение «бельгиек» - плода глубокого невежества специалистов по продаже одесской недвижимости.
http://www.odessaglobe.com/our-comment.php?id=28
а что думают уважаемые специалисты по этому поводу?

----------


## Vaita

Я слышала, что "бельгийки" это дома в стиле "модерн", которые были *построены*  бельгийским обществом. Так что не все дома , построенные в это время могут носить гордое название "бельгийка". А, и еще, эти дома строились в границах  т.н. "Порто-Франко"

----------


## Буджак

А что можно сказать о доме Маргулиса, Сабанский,1? Я там диву недалеко, когда прохожу мимо, любуюсь... Жаль, там квартиры уже не продаются!

----------


## kokon

> А что можно сказать о доме Маргулиса, Сабанский,1? Я там диву недалеко, когда прохожу мимо, любуюсь... Жаль, там квартиры уже не продаются!


 насколько я знаю , это самый высокий дореволюционный жилой дом в Одессе. Местные краеведы каким то только им известным методом насчитали там кажется 11 этажей. С фасада их кажется 5. А когда я зашёл во двор , то в дворовой "парадной" таки да 11 окошек по вертикали. Наверное, именно их посчитали как этажи

----------


## Пушкин

Добавлю: Если бельгийками считать дома построенные "бельгийским обществом" то их в Одессе 5 или 6. Бельгийками же считают дома в стиле модерн с мраморными и "черными" лестницами, коридорами в виде буквы Г, заканчивающиеся кухней, комнатой для прислуги и "черным выходом", это обычно крепкие дома с шириной стен от 0,7 до 1м и высотой потолков не менее 4,5 м. Из-за того что эти дома не были доходными (где квартиры сдавались), а ,в основном, в них "барские" квартиры с сохранившейся (кое где) шикарной лепкой, керамическими грубами (печками) и столяркой из ценных пород дерева. Они  и пользовались спросом. С такими квартирами ни какой современный новострой не сравнится.

----------


## Скрытик

> насколько я знаю , это самый высокий дореволюционный жилой дом в Одессе. Местные краеведы каким то только им известным методом насчитали там кажется 11 этажей. С фасада их кажется 5. А когда я зашёл во двор , то в дворовой "парадной" таки да 11 окошек по вертикали. Наверное, именно их посчитали как этажи


 Максимальная этажность 6 (2гис). Не знаю как сейчас, но лет 8 назад знакомый продал свою часть коммуны, точнее поменял на отдельную 3х комнатную в том же районе. Так вот он рассказывал что дом в не очень хорошем состоянии, были трещины в несущих стенах и перекрытиях. Наверняка  коммун там уже не осталось, а вот удалось ли справиться с трещинами - не знаю. Так что нужно быть осторожным при покупке квартиры в нем.

----------


## kokon

> Максимальная этажность 6 (2гис). Не знаю как сейчас, но лет 8 назад знакомый продал свою часть коммуны, точнее поменял на отдельную 3х комнатную в том же районе. Так вот он рассказывал что дом в не очень хорошем состоянии, были трещины в несущих стенах и перекрытиях. Наверняка  коммун там уже не осталось, а вот удалось ли справиться с трещинами - не знаю. Так что нужно быть осторожным при покупке квартиры в нем.


 да , я позыбыл, 6 этажей. В доме очень красивый парадный вход, кажется керамическая плитка вдоль лестницы (или мозаика,я был внутри лет 5 назад, кое что позыбыл). На чердаке , откуда я хотел посмотреть вид на город уже тогда была сделана жилая пристройка, не дающая возможности зайти на чердак.

----------


## Marina Aleks

Скажите, если кто знает, а где у нас в Одессе раньше находились публичные дома (если они были ) ?

----------


## kokon

кстати , очень красивая парадная на Толстого 30, кодового замка там нет. Желающие зайдите , посмотрите. Очень красиво и необычная планировка , геометрия парадной. Такое вы не часто видели , если видели вообще!!!

----------


## kokon

> Скажите, если кто знает, а где у нас в Одессе раньше находились публичные дома (если они были ) ?


 погугли, были публичные дома(соблюдали законодательство) и притоны (неофициально "работали"). На углу Соборки и Садовой что то такое было. Длинный коридор и номера влево , вправо. Типа нынешняя гостинка, только попросторнее.Я там квартиру себе присматривал, но и дом не понравился , и его садомская история. 
 Притонов много на Молдаванке было , в частности на Разумовской 6 и на Запорожской

----------


## kokon

> А что,есть другие варианты?


 Какая судьба ожидает центр Одессы?
высотные здания на Тираспольской площади появятся, а при нынешних темпах строительства, достаточно скоро
http://www.odessaglobe.com/our-comment.php?id=273

----------


## 115117

вот на последней фотографии-где это?Надпись-Одесса.Андриевский лиман.дача Аркадия.

----------


## Сергей К

> Скажите, если кто знает, а где у нас в Одессе раньше находились публичные дома (если они были ) ?


 Княжеская 9... :smileflag:  Очень миленько и уютно)

----------


## tankistyi1

> Княжеская 9... Очень миленько и уютно)


 Если я не ошибаюсь, там ещё и сауна есть?

----------


## tankistyi1

> кстати , очень красивая парадная на Толстого 30, кодового замка там нет. Желающие зайдите , посмотрите. Очень красиво и необычная планировка , геометрия парадной. Такое вы не часто видели , если видели вообще!!!


 Извиняюсь, может я просто не внимательный, но что в ней необычного и красивого? Я в фирме одной работал, так у нас в этом дворе офис был, да и кодовый замок был? На всякий случай - код был 30

----------


## kokon

> Извиняюсь, может я просто не внимательный, но что в ней необычного и красивого? Я в фирме одной работал, так у нас в этом дворе офис был, да и кодовый замок был? На всякий случай - код был 30


 вход в ту парадную , о которой я говорю не со двора, а с фасада , возле грузинского консульства

----------


## Jorjic

> Княжеская 9... Очень миленько и уютно)


 Да, вот так обустроен этот двор (фото сделано несколько лет назад)



Ну, и, конечно, классический дом на Польской, выходящий и на Карантинный спуск.

----------


## Omega

> Скажите, если кто знает, а где у нас в Одессе раньше находились публичные дома (если они были ) ?


 Знающие люди говорили, что в доме по Бунина 8 (он же Олеши (Карантинная, Лизагуба) 10) был один.

----------


## Дудка

Marina Aleks;Скажите, если кто знает, а где у нас в Одессе раньше находились публичные дома (если они были ) 
Вот пару цитаток, что нашел по этой темке: 
В конце ХIХ века бордели, что называется, дверь к двери располагались на Кривой, которую называли «улицей красных фонарей», а когда в 1902 году ее переименовали в Провиантскую, то, по воле городских властей, их «перевесили» на Молдаванку. Там, в начале Запорожской улицы, и располагался публичный дом «венценосного» Йоси. А напротив Йоси, на Запорожской, 7, держала заведение коллега Марья Ивановна, никоим образом не конкурируя с ним, поскольку у каждого была своя клиентура. В отличие от разрешенных, отчасти контролируемых полицией да врачебной управой борделей, притоны пребывали «на нелегальном положении», а посему на страх, риск и оборотистость их содержателей располагались не только на Молдаванке, но и в других частях города. Так, на Мещанской, 22, был притон П. Друккер, который имел «филиал» на Разумовской, 6, и «крышу» в полиции. В Щепном переулке, 19, держала притон Яновская, на улице Петра Великого, 21, нынешней Дворянской, — мадам Парадиа. Впоследствии этот притон отошел к Хане Айзенберг, а в ноябре 1917 года, когда уже начиналось, как говорят в Одессе, «то время», с ним случилось совершенно курьезное, отдающее преемственностью, происшествие: его помещение захватили под свою штаб-квартиру анархисты, наиболее ретивые из которых ратовали за безусловный и незамедлительный «вселенский бардак»…
… вечерами в центре города появлялись, как называл их Пушкин, нестрогие девы. В одиночку, парочками, табунками, стайками они фланировали по улицам, кучковались вблизи кофеен, ресторанов, трактиров, а заполучив клиентов, вели их в «ангажированную» для таких надобностей второразрядную, без претензий, гостиницу, которая почему-то всегда оказывалась неподалеку. В одном только доме №4 по Красному переулку соседствовали трактир Потириади, ресторан Шомпала, гостиницы «Великобритания» да «Лионская».

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Цитатка из Губаря?

----------


## Дудка

> Цитатка из Губаря?


 Чесслово, не помню откуда цитатки. Я в комп по папкам на разные тематики скидываю, что мне интересным кажется. Увы, ссылку на авторство не сохранил... Учту.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> кстати , очень красивая парадная на Толстого 30, кодового замка там нет. Желающие зайдите , посмотрите. Очень красиво и необычная планировка , геометрия парадной. Такое вы не часто видели , если видели вообще!!!


 Не поленился, подъехал сегодня посмотрел. 

http://s52.radikal.ru/i136/0902/0c/44850afa8e99.jpg

http://i011.radikal.ru/0902/3c/46394716c4e3.jpg

Она?

----------


## kokon

> Не поленился, подъехал сегодня посмотрел. 
> 
> http://s52.radikal.ru/i136/0902/0c/44850afa8e99.jpg
> 
> http://i011.radikal.ru/0902/3c/46394716c4e3.jpg
> 
> Она?


 она! Понравилась?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> она! Понравилась?


 Конечно  :smileflag:

----------


## kokon

> Конечно


 в районе площади Толстого она самая помпезная. Я в детстве их все облазил, чёрные ходы все знал (их позакрывали сейчас почти все)

----------


## kokon

вы с В. Нетребским на экскурсии по Одессе , по улицам каждую субботу не ходите?

----------


## Jorjic

> насколько я знаю , это самый высокий дореволюционный жилой дом в Одессе. Местные краеведы каким то только им известным методом насчитали там кажется 11 этажей. С фасада их кажется 5. А когда я зашёл во двор , то в дворовой "парадной" таки да 11 окошек по вертикали. Наверное, именно их посчитали как этажи


 Есть несколько домов, этажность которых с улицы и со двора отличается. Мне говорили, что фасадная часть, предназначавшаяся для господ, была с высокими потолками, а дворовая часть (для челяди) - с более низкими. Такой дом есть на Гоголя, прямо напротив Сабанеева моста.

----------


## 115117

я как-то была на Троицкой,18(в офисе страховой компании).Заходишь в ворота и с правой стороны вход как бы в подъезд.Я была поражена.Широченная мраморная лестница,очень красивый подъезд,а в той комнате где офис-шикарный старый камин и сверху со скульптурами.Очень красиво.Конечно,фотика с собой не было.

----------


## Jorjic

> вот на последней фотографии-где это?Надпись-Одесса.Андриевский лиман.дача Аркадия.


 А нельзя ли последнюю открытку с большим разрешением? Я никогда такой не видел. Можно попробовать показать знатокам города.

----------


## kokon

> Есть несколько домов, этажность которых с улицы и со двора отличается. Мне говорили, что фасадная часть, предназначавшаяся для господ, была с высокими потолками, а дворовая часть (для челяди) - с более низкими. Такой дом есть на Гоголя, прямо напротив Сабанеева моста.


 я в этом доме неоднократно был, там мой друг жил на 7 этаже (со двора) Туалеты у них на площадках между этажами, лестница металлическая и очень узкая. По фасаду и не скажеш , что внутри , пусть даже и у прислуги , такая нищета.Гоголя 14 адрес. А подьезд очень даже симпатичный, с росписью и лепниной  на потолке. Там во дворе фильм снимали, вроде " Матрос Железняк". Он по сюжету убегал из царских застенков , из тюрьмы. А тюрьмою являлся этот самый двор, без грима.  .

----------


## Скрытик

> Есть несколько домов, этажность которых с улицы и со двора отличается. Мне говорили, что фасадная часть, предназначавшаяся для господ, была с высокими потолками, а дворовая часть (для челяди) - с более низкими. Такой дом есть на Гоголя, прямо напротив Сабанеева моста.


 Оно так и есть, даже в моем доме. В фасадной квартире 4.5 метра (3 этажа), во дворе 3.40 - хотя во дворе гораздо тише  :smileflag:

----------


## kokon

> Оно так и есть, даже в моем доме. В фасадной квартире 4.5 метра (3 этажа), во дворе 3.40 - хотя во дворе гораздо тише


 в вашем случае и высота дома разная , фасадная часть выше дворовой. На Гоголя 14 высота везде одинаковая , а этажность фасадной и дворовой частей дома разная

----------


## 115117

вот.елки,еще хуже получилось.Как увеличить?

----------


## Jorjic

> вот.елки,еще хуже получилось.Как увеличить?


 Это из инета? Или сканирование?

----------


## [email protected]

Очень увлекательная тема, зачиталась
а почему Екатерининскую площадь раньше называли Проклятой (не помню кто на форуме упоминал такое название)?

----------


## Jorjic

> Очень увлекательная тема, зачиталась
> а почему Екатерининскую площадь раньше называли Проклятой (не помню кто на форуме упоминал такое название)?


 Это упоминал *Good++++*. Почему такое прозвище - не знаю. Возможно из-за частой смены памятников, притом уродливых.

----------


## sas6a

Может из за того что церковь разобрали не достроенную

----------


## Jorjic

> Может из за того что церковь разобрали не достроенную


 Ее, вроде, и не начинали строить. Только собирались.

----------


## sas6a

Церковь была заложена в 1794 году однако строиться началась только
в 1796г подрядчик Жан Дофине(Всем знакомая Дофиновка)  Строительство должно было закончиться  в августе1797 Екатерина умерла в ноябре 1796 и Павел1 прекратил финансирование  потом не законченное строительсво простояв более 20 лет и пришло в негодность.
          О. Губарь

----------


## Пушкин

Услышал сегодня что 4 марта собирается градсовет, будут обсуждать проекты переделки Дворца моряков и кинотеатра "Одесса" в гостиницы. А что эти здания уже в частных руках - это же памятники архитектуры. Или просто не знают как одесситам навредить?

----------


## Буджак

Вы ошибаетесь. Никто не собирается вредить одесситам. Просто люди тырят деньги. А одесситов они просто не замечают... Чего обращать внимание на людишек, когда доллары зеленые в глазах?

----------


## Сергей К

На Княжеской 9 вроде сауны нету - это по теме публичных домов)
А по теме разных высот домов снаружи и со двора - соседний дом, Княжеская 13, - снаружи - 2-х этажный. А со двора - 4. Кстати на воротах год постройки - 1854.

----------


## Сергей К

Переделать в гостиницу Дворец на бульваре - это преступление.
К тому же абсурдное действо - в двух шагах Лондонскоя и в трех от Моцарт

----------


## Пушкин

> Переделать в гостиницу Дворец на бульваре - это преступление.
> К тому же абсурдное действо - в двух шагах Лондонскоя и в трех от Моцарт


 Так им же мало. Слышал что кинотеатр Одесса был в пользовании у Климова. Неужели и до дворца Моряков добрался. И какие там могут быть гостиницы, что залы делить на номера будут?

----------


## Сергей К

ну оставят фасад, снесут все внутри и построят номера... Жуть. 

"Одессой" вроде как киевляне какие-то владели... (если убрать кавычки получается грустно)

----------


## Буджак

Главное - не забыть красный фонарь повесить над дверью и назвать - бордель "Одесса". Если без кавычек - тоже грустно становится. Но логика в этом есть - коль скоро фильмы обязаны быть дублированными на украинский язык, зачем в Одессе кинотеатры?

----------


## 115117

вот еще одна

----------


## Vaita

Не верится, что там была такая красота ( я про лиман)

----------


## Fisch

> вот еще одна


 А вот еще две дачки на Андриевском лимане

----------


## tankistyi1

> На Княжеской 9 вроде сауны нету - это по теме публичных домов)
> А по теме разных высот домов снаружи и со двора - соседний дом, Княжеская 13, - снаружи - 2-х этажный. А со двора - 4. Кстати на воротах год постройки - 1854.


 Я ничего не утверждаю, так как о сауне узнал от третьего лица! Мне сказали что туда до сих пор водят девиц, да ещё и попариться там можно.

----------


## sas6a

На Княжеской9 есть сауна и с басейном но она находиться в частной квартире в подвале на фото( жоржика) справа
На счёт девок сомневаюсь так как лично знаком с отцом семейства

----------


## Сергей К

А! сейчас в смысле сауна есть? М.б.) Я про до 17-го года время писал)

----------


## Agnessa

> Услышал сегодня что 4 марта собирается градсовет, будут обсуждать проекты переделки Дворца моряков и кинотеатра "Одесса" в гостиницы. А что эти здания уже в частных руках - это же памятники архитектуры. Или просто не знают как одесситам навредить?


 От "переделки" кинотеатра "Одесса" (бывшего, бывшего...), похоже, отказались. Но - пока и в предложенном виде (очень похожем на ТЦ "Афина")! А как вам надстройка мансарды над "Пассажем"???

----------


## Jorjic

> От "переделки" кинотеатра "Одесса" (бывшего, бывшего...), похоже, отказались. Но - пока и в предложенном виде (очень похожем на ТЦ "Афина")! А как вам надстройка мансарды над "Пассажем"???


 Они будут играть в эти кошки-мышки с нами непрерывно. Над Пассажем еще не видел, а на Приморском бульваре уже надстройка вовсю. Я понимаю, что это неизбежно, но не так же бездарно. Неужели они спокойно спят ночью, и нет мальчиков кровавых в глазах?

----------


## Сергей К

Какой-то новый корпус планируется построить вроде и там гостиницу. А в самом дворце - сигарный клуб и что-то еще. Якобы при сохранении интерьеров. Если так то еще ладно хотя вериться с трудом. Не пойму где надстройка - неужели прямо по фасаду или может на внутренних корпусах?

----------


## 115117

вот без Пушкина..

----------


## Ловец снов

> Esli y kogo-to est fotka lenina na kylikovom pole, to sledyet vilozhit. A to ego takvnezapno sniali. Ya , prohodia tam, kogda zametila,  gotova bila rasplakatsia.


 такое...

----------


## Скрытик

Продолжение сегодняшней прогулки:
Глядя на это хочется плакать. Еще лет 7 назад я водил малого на занятия в эту школу. И тогда оно внешне выглядело очень неплохо.


Интересно, тех денег, которые закопали в плитку на Екатериненской площади в 100 метрах от этого здания хватило бы на реставрацию (полную) этого здания? 
Скорее всего да, но ведь это не так бы бросалось в глаза, не так ли?

----------


## strelecia

Жалкое зрелище. Ремонт желоба и водосточных труб, в до кризисный период стоил бы  3000гр, без сметы...

----------


## kokon

> Жалкое зрелище. Ремонт желоба и водосточных труб, в до кризисный период стоил бы  3000гр, без сметы...


 в том то и дело, что рушащаяся лепнина стоит в десятки раз больше кровельной оцинковки. И вместо того ,чтобы сегодня потратить 3 000, завтра прийдётся тратить 333 000 гривен на ремонт ВСЕГО фасада с воссозданием лепнины

----------


## Скрытик

Там уже восстановлением фасада не обойдешься - посмотрите на проемы над окнами, подвижки ракушняка пошли  Интересно - кому из чинуш здание приглянулось? Скорее всего на каком-либо горсовете всплывет это г..о.

----------


## strelecia

Это понятно. Если нет хозяина в доме, в городе - разруха.

----------


## kokon

не знаете , этот Атлант и тот, что напротив, изначально были усечённые или же коммунисты их искалечили?

----------


## kokon

раньше на фоне этого дома можно было исторические фильмы снимать , а сейчас металлочерепица всё испортила, не в тын , не в ворота

----------


## Скрытик

Зато рядом с соседним можно фильмы о войне снимать 
Один из красивейших уголков Одессы приходит в полный упадок...

----------


## kokon

> Зато рядом с соседним можно фильмы о войне снимать 
> Один из красивейших уголков Одессы приходит в полный упадок...


 похожа ситуация  на Дом Русова. Там чудо-благодетель Тарпан успешно дом до разрухи довёл. А на Гоголя что за хозяин дома , не он ли (тарпан) родимый?

----------


## Скрытик

> похожа ситуация  на Дом Русова. Там чудо-благодетель Тарпан успешно дом до разрухи довёл. А на Гоголя что за хозяин дома , не он ли (тарпан) родимый?


 Про дом Гоголя не в курсе, звучит информация "частный инвестор который переоценил свои возможности"...
Да и напротив дома с Атлантами такая же ситуация. Дом на корню выкуплен, включая ресторан Та Одесса, и стоит без каких-либо видимых движений. Хорошо что пока не рушится.
Как видим что "хозяин" это тоже не всегда хорошо

----------


## kokon

> Про дом Гоголя не в курсе, звучит информация "частный инвестор который переоценил свои возможности"...
> Да и напротив дома с Атлантами такая же ситуация. Дом на корню выкуплен, включая ресторан Та Одесса, и стоит без каких-либо видимых движений. Хорошо что пока не рушится.
> Как видим что "хозяин" это тоже не всегда хорошо


 наверняка какой то местный богатенький Буратино, скорее всего тесно повязанный с властными структурами (иначе зачем столько таинственности?)

----------


## strelecia

> Зато рядом с соседним можно фильмы о войне снимать 
> Один из красивейших уголков Одессы приходит в полный упадок...


 Только что этот дом был в новостях на ГРАДе, не с вашей подачи?))

----------


## Скрытик

> Только что этот дом был в новостях на ГРАДе, не с вашей подачи?))


 Нет, я действительно просто гулял с детьми...

----------


## strelecia

Был разговор о частном инвесторе и т.д. который не справляется со своими обязательствами.

----------


## kokon

> Был разговор о частном инвесторе и т.д. который не справляется со своими обязательствами.


 какой то Мистер Икс, наверняка какой то "слуга народа" , депутатик очередной

----------


## mlch

> вот без Пушкина..


 Так с этой точки Пушкина и сейчас не увидишь, как мне кажется.  :smileflag: 
Это - с балкона над правым подъездом оперного.

----------


## спан

Как же нужно не любить Одессу,чтобы так над ней издеваться.Скоро нечего будет сохранять.

----------


## Fisch

> Так с этой точки Пушкина и сейчас не увидишь, как мне кажется. 
> Это - с балкона над правым подъездом оперного.


 Подтверждаю -Пушкин был. Открытка начала века.

----------


## Fisch

> Только что этот дом был в новостях на ГРАДе, не с вашей подачи?))


 Год Гоголя! И дом Гоголя!

----------


## Fisch

[QUOTE=Скрытик;4507176]Продолжение сегодняшней прогулки:
Глядя на это хочется плакать. 

В этом здании находится городское управление культуры. Плакать хочется вдвойне

----------


## Сергей К

[QUOTE=Fisch;4511059]


> Продолжение сегодняшней прогулки:
> Глядя на это хочется плакать. 
> 
> В этом здании находится городское управление культуры. Плакать хочется вдвойне


  :smileflag: это наверно потому что один из его владельцев был Сергей Николаевич Колачевский - Вице-Президент Одесского Общества изящных искусств и художественного училища (почетным Президентом был Великий князь Владимир Александрович). интересно при нем оно тоже так выглядело как при теперешней культуре? Впрочем дурацкий вопрос. Просто обидно.

А потом в этом доме жил исправляющий должность одесского Градоначальника статский советник Дмитрий Борисович Нейдгардт...

Кстати. Может не все так плохо - все соседние дома на улице отреставрированы. Может теперь его очередь?

----------


## 115117

> Так с этой точки Пушкина и сейчас не увидишь, как мне кажется. 
> Это - с балкона над правым подъездом оперного.


 

Вот это я залошилась...

----------


## kokon

> Кстати. Может не все так плохо - все соседние дома на улице отреставрированы. Может теперь его очередь?


 Отреставрированы обычные жилые дома, а дом Гоголя полностью выкуплен комерсантом для коммерческого использования. Ему за счёт бюджета никто ремонт фасада делать не будет

----------


## Сергей К

> Отреставрированы обычные жилые дома, а дом Гоголя полностью выкуплен комерсантом для коммерческого использования. Ему за счёт бюджета никто ремонт фасада делать не будет


 Я про дом, который выложил Скрытик. На мосту. 
А ситуация с улицей Гоголя меня поражает - 1 апреля 200-летие Гоголя, там 2 дома где он жил, улица его имени, а все в таком жутком виде
Может там решили что Гоголь таки русский писатель?...)

----------


## Fisch

Рекомендую обратить внимание на "реставрацию" нашей многострадальной кирхи. На месте алтаря - встроено (!) офисное здание. Отдали, что называется, памятник в хорошие руки! Может кому-то удасться сфотографировать...

----------


## kokon

> Я про дом, который выложил Скрытик. На мосту. 
> А ситуация с улицей Гоголя меня поражает - 1 апреля 200-летие Гоголя, там 2 дома где он жил, улица его имени, а все в таком жутком виде


 вот и я о нём же

----------


## kokon

> Рекомендую обратить внимание на "реставрацию" нашей многострадальной кирхи. На месте алтаря - встроено (!) офисное здание. Отдали, что называется, памятник в хорошие руки! Может кому-то удасться сфотографировать...


 отдали немецкой общине, других желающих его восстанавливать не было. Разве пристройка не за пределами Кирхи?

----------


## Fisch

Сходите -посмотрите. Очень хитро "встроили".

----------


## kokon

> Сходите -посмотрите. Очень хитро "встроили".


 я слабо знаю изначальную конфигурацию Кирхи, до пожара

----------


## Fisch

Дело не в конфигурации. Если увидите воочию -сразу поймете, в чем дело. Я сегодня увидела и была в шоке. Жаль не было возможности сфотографировать.

----------


## Kozachello

> Отреставрированы обычные жилые дома, а *дом Гоголя полностью выкуплен коммерсантом для коммерческого использования*...


  -Фамилия? -Чичиков!




> ...ситуация с улицей Гоголя меня поражает - *1 апреля 200-летие Гоголя, там 2 дома где он жил, улица его имени, а все в таком жутком виде*
> _Может там решили что Гоголь таки русский писатель?_...)


 Там давно же всё решили: организацию акций 1 апреля ("*Дня дурака*-трудящегося") *возложить* на директора — художественного руководителя концертно-выставочного зала ГП «Одесский морской торговый порт» *Анну Чернобродскую*-_Гальперину_, *орденоносицу* _Княгини Ольги II степени_.
*Поскольку г-жа Чернобродская* (ещё до получения 2, дворянской, фамилии и Ордена 2 степени) _отличалась предельной рачительностью_ (чтобы не сказать - "жадностью") в распределении бюджетных средств, все мероприятия по "вшануванню" Гоголя сведутся, разве что, к духовому оркестрику спившихся ветеранов флота и смахиванию характерной для Одессы дорожной пыли с барельефа Гоголю (+ 20 гвоздичек - как без этого?!?)

----------


## Сергей К

В Литературном музее еще будет празднование 200- летия тоже первого апреля....

----------


## Fisch

Сегодня увидела, что устанавливали леса на доме Руссова. Неужели...

----------


## Jorjic

> Дело не в конфигурации. Если увидите воочию -сразу поймете, в чем дело. Я сегодня увидела и была в шоке. Жаль не было возможности сфотографировать.


 Таки да, решили исправить недочеты зодчих прошлого. Что они могли понимать в архитектуре?

----------


## Fisch

[QUOTE=Jorjic;4533598]Таки да, решили исправить недочеты зодчих прошлого. Что они могли понимать в архитектуре?
 А понимать ничего и не надо. При чем здесь архитектура? Офисное здание на месте алтаря -это по-большевистски. И в духе нового времени: часть помещений, как мне сказали, предполагается сдавать...

----------


## Fisch

Картинка на память

----------


## kokon

> Картинка на память


 да , это 2 большие разницы

----------


## Jorjic

> Офисное здание на месте алтаря - это по-большевистски. И в духе нового времени: часть помещений, как мне сказали, предполагается сдавать...


 Нет, по-большевистски - это устроить там склад или спортзал. А сейчас можно там организовать, скажем, казино. 
Все-таки интересно, кто-то же рассматривал и утверждал этот проект...
Вот сейчас быстренько утвердили реконструкцию Дворца моряков (под гостиницу!!!) и Пассажа.
Я видел какой-то проект реконструкции Пассажа, даже выкладывал его на форуме - ужасный. В тексте говорится, что внешний декор будет *по возможности* воссоздан.

----------


## Kozachello

> Нет, по-большевистски - это устроить там склад или спортзал....  сейчас быстренько утвердили реконструкцию Дворца моряков (под гостиницу!!!) и Пассажа.
> Я видел какой-то проект реконструкции Пассажа, даже выкладывал его на форуме - ужасный. В тексте говорится, что внешний декор будет *по возможности* воссоздан.


  "По возможности" населения города или, скажем, Р. Тарпана?!?

----------


## Jorjic

> "По возможности" населения города или, скажем, Р. Тарпана?!?


 Там заказчик ЗАО Пассаж. Кто за этим стоит, я не знаю.

----------


## Kozachello

> Там заказчик ЗАО Пассаж. Кто за этим стоит, я не знаю.


  Значит, того, "кто стоИт"...

----------


## Ginger

Хех, я никак не могу успокоиться
Вчера по дороге домой остановилась посмотреть на уже частично отремонтируемый фасад дома на Жуковского-Ленина....хоть и мой нелюбимый цвет, но....любуясь, представила, как бы было красиво, если бы весь центр так отреставрировали.....

----------


## sasha2605

а почему банкротить?
Пару дней назад еще открыта была. Под той же вывеской из прошлого: "Пельменная".

----------


## sasha2605

> Ладно,и.я похвастаюсь.Сегодня приобрела "смейтесь,джентельмены".Прижизненные записки Одесского клуба веселых и находчивых.Авторы-Ян Гельман,С.Пелишенко,С.Осташко,и др.-чемпионы КВН_90.
> Еще не читала.
> А.Нагорный"А ненаписанная жизнь проходит мимо".-Автор торгует на староконке старыми книгами-свою подарил.
> О.Олейников"Одесские храми и благотворительные общества"-с явным уклоном в козацтво,но будем отличать зерна от плевел.
> Изобразительное искуство Одессы.-сост.Власов,изд.Москва,1981 год.Большой альбом.
> Вот какой продуктивный день.


 Первая книга, изданная командой КВН о команде. Да.

Там моя фотография на обложке тоже есть ))

----------


## 115117

Ничего себе!Втройне приятней книгу читать!

----------


## sasha2605

> Ничего себе!Втройне приятней книгу читать!


 А если не секрет: где вы ее откопали?

----------


## 115117

как где?Староконный рынок рулит!

----------


## 115117

тоже нашла

----------


## sasha2605

> как где?Староконный рынок рулит!


 Интересно.
Я был уверен, что ее вообще почти ни у кого не осталось - книга-то 92-го года, да и тираж крохотный.

Кстати, "666" гельмановская - у меня по сей день одна из любимых повестей. В отличие от детектива, вообще непонятно как затесавшегося в книгу.

----------


## 115117

Сегодня наткнулась на статью в газете о доме ветеранов сцены в Киеве.Единственный такой себе дом престарелых для артистов в Украине.Если артист одинокий,то отдает свое жилье в фонд культуры(или что-то вроде этого)туда же 75% своей пенсии и живет в этом доме. 
Там проживает Вера Кулакова,артистка Русского драматического театра в Одессе.Ей 85 лет.(Я думаю,это тоже часть нашей истории).Государство не выделило ни копейки финансирования в этом году им.В общем,практически голодают.Позор стране.

----------


## Kozachello

> Сегодня наткнулась на статью в газете о доме ветеранов ...Там проживает *Вера Кулакова,артистка Русского драматического театра в Одессе.*Ей *85* лет.(Я думаю,это тоже часть нашей истории)._Государство не выделило ни копейки финансирования в этом году им.В общем,практически голодают.Позор стране._


  Так если бы "страна" опубликовала р/с того Дома, я Вас уверяю, только с Одессы собрали бы пару млн. грн.
Но нет же сейчас никому веры: разворуют, а бедные старики будут голодать дальше, и так - до смерти!
А Козаченко с его "интеллектуальным форумом" и блюдолизными дамочками (Марковой и Ко) - ГДЕ?!?

----------


## 115117

если мне позволят тут выложить-я с удовольствием.Вот.:р\с 26003000347201 в АКБ "Киев" в г.Киеве,МФО 322498 ЗКПО 00021019 для Дома ветеранов сцены имени Н.Ужвий.
Можно также привезти вещи и продукты по адресу:Киев(Пуща-Водица),ул.Городская,1.
посильную сумму перечислю сегодня.
По честному,это бред какой-то,забрать квартиры,и оставить 20 человек голодными.

----------


## Kozachello

> По честному,э*то ,и оставить 20 человек голодными.*


  Это - не бред, а свидомая государственная политика: отгеноцидить сначала интеллигенцию, культуру, а затем - остатки среднего класса и население "хрущевок"...

----------


## kokon

> Это - не бред, а свидомая государственная политика: отгеноцидить сначала интеллигенцию, культуру, а затем - остатки среднего класса и население "хрущевок"...


 о , московский прихвостень любимую песню запел, уже и в эту тему влез со своим политиканством. Хочеш помочь- перечисли деньги на счёт. Не хочеш-не мели понапрасну языком

----------


## strelecia

Одесса: областная администрация спасает дом Руссова
Вторник, 17.03.2009 18:15:19 


Таймер (Одесса). Вокруг одесского дома Руссова, где располагается аптека Гаевского, выросли строительные леса – на здание наконец обратили внимание чиновники, правда, почему-то те, кто по долгу службы за него отвечает.

Как рассказала «Таймеру» начальник областного управления охраны объектов культурного наследия Наталья Штербуль, 300 тысяч гривен на первоочередные противоаварийные работы в здании выделило ее управление. И это притом, что памятник находится в собственности одесского муниципалитета, а значит, деньги должны выделятся из городского бюджета. 

Тем не менее, уверена чиновник, пока город ищет деньги, здание может попросту разрушиться.

- У нас в пятницу будет совещание, на котором специалисты, работавшие по объекту, дадут заключение, что нужно прежде всего сделать с этим зданием, - отметила Наталья Штербуль.

Предписание о необходимости проведения противоаварийных работ управление по охране культурного наследие направило и в горсовет, однако деньги пока не выделены. Скорее всего, будут привлечены частные инвесторы. 

Ранее городской голова Одессы Эдуард Гурвиц сообщил, что судьба дома Руссова, в котором расположена аптека Гаевского, является серьезной проблемой для города. Он пообещал, что городское руководство «будет работать» с владельцами помещений здания для того, чтобы реконструкция была проведена уже в ближайшее время, поскольку «дом, в котором расположена аптека, является одним из архитектурных шедевров города».

----------


## Буджак

Обследуют, скажут, все, труба, отстоял свое. Теперь там будет стоять офисный центр из стекла и бетона.

----------


## strelecia

А потом как Спартак...и скажут - снесли не законно.

----------


## VikZu

В тему. Позавчера утром.

----------


## V_efire

а ведь здание очень красивое..

----------


## Kozachello

> о , московский прихвостень ... *Хочеш помочь- перечисли деньги на счёт.* Не хочеш-не мели понапрасну языком


  На твой, что ли, счёт...?
Не дождёшься ничего, кроме осинового кола!

----------


## VikZu

А вот что осталось от одного из зданий пивзавода на Гагарина. Интересный был образец промышленной архитектуры конца 19 века...

----------


## Kozachello

> А вот что осталось от одного из зданий пивзавода на Гагарина. Интересный был образец промышленной архитектуры конца 19 века...


  Мда-а, пивзавод Санцебахера (если не ошибаюсь) - очень романтическое место...
Впрочем, с переименованием проспекта (почему он _проспект_ - так до сих пор не понимаю!) Гагарина в Шухевич-штрассе, которое, несомненно, зреет в голове преданного служителя Маммоны - Гурвица, сантименты о прошлом ещё глубже уйдут в ... Евр... опу!

----------


## VikZu

> Мда-а, пивзавод Санцебахера (если не ошибаюсь) - очень романтическое место...
> Впрочем, с переименованием проспекта (почему он _проспект_ - так до сих пор не понимаю!) Гагарина в Шухевич-штрассе, которое, несомненно, зреет в голове преданного служителя Маммоны - Гурвица, сантименты о прошлом ещё глубже уйдут в ... Евр... опу!


 От Фонтанской дороги до проспекта Шевченко он и есть проспект. Только короткий... А вот к бульвару идет уже скорее всего улица.

----------


## Kozachello

> От Фонтанской дороги до проспекта Шевченко *он и есть проспект. Только короткий...* А вот *к бульвару идет уже скорее всего улица.*


  Вот-вот, и я о том же...
Кстати, "проспектность"-то Гагарина возникла относительно недавно и поневоле, при возведении кубика Обладминистрации, а название-то - гораздо более старое

----------


## kokon

> Вот-вот, и я о том же...
> Кстати, "проспектность"-то Гагарина возникла относительно недавно и поневоле, при возведении кубика Обладминистрации, а название-то - гораздо более старое


 что касается пр. Гагарина, который начинается от Одесской киностудии, то это название крайне нелогично. Было бы правильнее сделать здесь пр. Довженко (он и в киностудии работал), а Гагарина перенести в другое место. Впрочем, это нужно было делать , когда давались названия этим улицам

----------


## Fisch

Пр.Гагарина ранее был Ботанической улицей, т.к. на месте сквера вокруг обладминистрации располагался ботанический сад (один из...), затем зелентрест. В нач. 80-х построили новое здание обкома партии. Сохранился Ботанический пер. -единственное воспоминание об одном из старейших в Одессе бот.садов. В начале пр.Гагарина на доме установлена мемориальная доска, посвященная переименованию улицы.

----------


## kokon

http://obodesse.at.ua/publ/
история некоторых улиц и объектов

----------


## J-sound

> А вот что осталось от одного из зданий пивзавода на Гагарина. Интересный был образец промышленной архитектуры конца 19 века...


 Вот немного информации:

Основание завода относится к 1883 году. В.И. Санценбахер решает организовать пивоваренное производство, оснастив его современным оборудованием. В архивах сохранилось "разрешение" на устройство пивзавода, выданное Одесской городской управой от 13 января 1890 г. Завод построен по проекту архитектора Бруно Бауэра в загородной зоне за Ботаническим садом. Пиво производилось по классической технологии с выдержкой 60 суток, разливалось в дубовые бочки ёмкостью 90 и 180 литров, часть в фирменные бутылки с фарфоровыми пробками.

Охлаждение подвалов производилось специальными аппаратами для стерилизации пива. Новинкой была и машина по изготовлению льда. Освещение было электрическое. Завод был рассчитан на производство 600 вёдер пива в день. Сорта - "Баварское", "Мюнхенское", "Пильзенское", "Венское". Завод получил на международных выставках две серебряные медали, восемь золотых. Трижды получили золотую медаль - знак абсолютного отличия - звезда. Сам Санценбахер, будучи купцом второй гильдии, получил звание "Почётного потомственного гражданина Одессы".

17 ноября 1895 года, уже без Вильгельма Иогановича, предприятие трансформировалось в товарищество "Одесский пивоваренный завод на улице Ботанической Михайловского полицейского участка" его дочерью и зятем Фридрихом Енни. Завод был первым в России заводом подобного рода по выделке пива, эля, портера, мёда, солода, уксуса, дрожжей. С 1920 по 1995 год - это одесский пивоваренный завод № 1. В настоящее время это акционерное общество "Одесский завод "Гамбринус", оснащённый современным оборудованием и технологиями. Марки пива - "Ланжерон", "Портофранковское", Капитан", "Два капитана", "Гамбринус" (2005).

----------


## J-sound

Вот образцы пивных этикеток пивзавода №1

----------


## J-sound

А это этикетка от того самого старого доброго "Санценбахер и Ко." - Пильзенское

----------


## VikZu

> Вот немного информации:
> 
> Основание завода относится к 1883 году. В.И. Санценбахер решает организовать пивоваренное производство, оснастив его современным оборудованием. В архивах сохранилось "разрешение" на устройство пивзавода, выданное Одесской городской управой от 13 января 1890 г. ....
> 
> ......В настоящее время это акционерное общество "Одесский завод "Гамбринус", оснащённый современным оборудованием и технологиями. Марки пива - "Ланжерон", "Портофранковское", Капитан", "Два капитана", "Гамбринус" (2005).


 В настоящее время, по слухам, завод выкуплен одним из застройщиков, фамилия на *ан* или *ян* заканчивается, забыл как точно. Соответственно строиться должно -элитное жильё. Вот только кризис...
Кто в курсе? Я могу и ошибиться...

----------


## Скрытик

Выкуплен. После "случайного" пожара. 
И горисполком на сессии еще в прошлом году утвердил строительство офисно-жилых помещений на его месте.

----------


## job2001

Может не в той теме, но давно хотел спросить -а что за рельсы на горбатом мосту?

----------


## J-sound

В продолжении темы о пивзаводе Санценбахера в Одессе...

Одесский пивзавод «Гамбринус» обанкротился

Хозсуд Одесской области признал банкротом завод по производству пива и безалкогольных напитков «Гамбринус». По словам предправления «Гамбринуса» Сергея Бондаренко, причина упадка предпрития в том, что оно начало терять рынки сбыта. «Мы не выдержали конкуренции с более крупными производителями и были вынуждены сократить объемы производства пива, что привело к образованию налоговой задолженности», — объясняет он. Менеджмент предпринимал попытку перепрофилировать предприятие на производство кваса и безалкогольных напитков, но преодолеть кризис это не помогло....
«Гамбринус» во времена СССР был ведущим предприятием Одесской области по производству пива и безалкогольных напитков. В 2001-2002 годах завод разработал бизнес-план по выпуску пива новой марки «Пивная академия», открыл более 112 фирменных павильонов по его продаже и сдавал их в аренду частным предпринимателям. Инвестором предпрития выступила британская компания General Import Export, вложившая $1 млн. в виде оборудования. По состоянию на конец 2005 года 46,8% акций «Гамбринуса» принадлежит предприятию «Кормель», 19,4% — компании «Портфельный инвестор».

Автор: Анна КОВАЛЬЧУК
Напечатано в газете "ДЕЛО" № 226 от 28 Сентября 2006г.
http://delo.ua/ru/news/10733.html

----------


## maserati

> Выкуплен. После "случайного" пожара. 
> И горисполком на сессии еще в прошлом году утвердил строительство офисно-жилых помещений на его месте.


 мне почему-то кажется, что выкуп был *до* пожара

----------


## Скрытик

> мне почему-то кажется, что выкуп был *до* пожара


 Может быть. А вот разрешение сноса уже было после, это 100%.

----------


## Буджак

Так если бы не пожар, его бы и не было! Ведь это образец промышленной архитектуры 19 века, памятник городского значения! Чтобы начать строить, сначала надо поджечь...

----------


## Скрытик

> Так если бы не пожар, его бы и не было! Ведь это образец промышленной архитектуры 19 века, памятник городского значения! Чтобы начать строить, сначала надо поджечь...


 Сейчас это называется метод Лужкова

----------


## Буджак

Да, он так и делал... Ненависть бльшинства москвичей к нему просто зашкаливает.

----------


## maserati

> Да, он так и делал... Ненависть бльшинства москвичей к нему просто зашкаливает.


 Лужков познается в сравнении :smileflag:  Хотя это больше про Черновецкого так говорят

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, он так и делал... Ненависть бльшинства москвичей к нему просто зашкаливает.


 Почему делал? Неделю назад опять дом сгорел внутри Садового кольца

----------


## maserati

> Почему делал? Неделю назад опять дом сгорел внутри Садового кольца


 Скрытик, ну у Батуриной же большие долги, даже акции распродает, надо как-то суетиться

----------


## J-sound

> Выкуплен. После "случайного" пожара. 
> И горисполком на сессии еще в прошлом году утвердил строительство офисно-жилых помещений на его месте.


 В истории Одессы "случайные пожары" встречались не так редко. Хотя они касались лишь страховых выплат и "страдали" отдельные дома, которые имели не столь большую историческую ценность, чем сейчас, спустя многие десятилетия.

Хочу представить вашему вниманию любопытный отрывок и воспоминаний Чижевича.


В начале пятидесятых годов (XIX ст.) в Одессе были в большой моде пожары застрахованных домов. Почти каждую ночь происходило по несколько пожаров, причем пламя вдруг охватывало все  здание. Окна и двери лопались и выпускали языки разноцветных огней. Прибывавшей с несколькими бочками воды пожарной команде не оставалось уже ничего делать. При таких пожарах сгорали не  только все деревянные части постройки, но даже и стены после пожара оказывались негодными. Страховая премия получалась сполна. Нетрудно было догадаться, что это умышленные поджоги с  корыстной целью, но труднее было доказать умысел и отыскать виновных. Суда присяжных не существовало, а ввиду тяжелой кары за поджог закон требовал для обвинения ясных доказательств, улик,  свидетелей поджога и т. п.

Расскажу несколько случаев из моей практики: на Ришельевской улице сгорел двухэтажный флигель при доме Бр-на при следующих обстоятельствах. Прибывшая пожарная команда застала картину,  выше сего описанную. Пламя разноцветное выходило из всех окон, даже стены горели. Потушить не оказалось никакой возможности. Все сгорело дотла. Хозяин лежал больной в своей квартире в  плановом доме.

Из произведенного мною расследования обнаружилось, что недели за две до пожара домовладелец под разными предлогами удалил из флигеля всех жильцов. Засим видели рабочих, производивших  во флигеле какие-то работы при закрытых дверях и окнах. Кроме рабочих и домовладельцев, во флигель никто не входил. Вечером, за час до пожара, после выхода рабочих видели домовладельца,  вышедшего последним. Заперев двери, он взял к себе ключ, вернулся в свою квартиру, послал за цирюльником, приказал поставить себе пьявки и лег в постель.

Около 10 часов ночи жильцы услышали сильный треск и, выбежав во двор, увидели, что во флигеле все окна потрескались, и ставни выброшены во двор. Из отверстий показалось пламя разных цветов,  точно бенгальские огни. Кроме этих сведений, удалось мне даже узнать имена рабочих, способ подготовления здания для поджога, а также имя подрядчика-поджигателя, прозванного по-уличному  Фейербранд. Но, к сожалению, не имея в своем распоряжении сыщиков, я должен был обращаться в полицию, от которой всегда получался один и тот же ответ: "По разыскании в городе на жительстве  не оказалось". В данном случае было ясно, что поджог сделали по распоряжению самого домовладельца, но недоставало требовавшихся по закону улик и доказательств. При допросе мною  домовладельца без свидетелей он почти сознавался и умолял меня на коленях о пощаде, но при свидетелях тотчас изменял тон и отрицал свою виновность. Кончилось тем, что его выпустили из  тюрьмы, и был наказан он только тем, что не получил страховой премии, так как следствием было доказано, что пожар произошел не случайно, а с намерением.

Другое подобное дело было в моем производстве о пожаре на хуторе близ Дальника отставного полковника артиллерии, богатого землевладельца Л-го. Хутор горел в продолжении трех дней при  дождливой погоде и при ветре, противном распространению пожара. Из показаний свидетелей-соседей оказалось, что когда огонь прекратился сам собою (пожарная команда так далеко не выезжала), то  опять загоралось другое здание. Поджигатели были бродяги из соседних каменоломен. Все это обнаружено, но опять полиция никого не разыскала, а г. Л-й даже обиделся, что его заподозревают.  Судьба, однако, жестоко наказала его по другому делу. Он окончил свою карьеру в Херсонском тюремном замке.

Из "Воспоминания старожила" О.О. Чижевича

----------


## Omega

Проходила несколько недель назад мимо дома Новикова на Бунина 8. Ужасная картинка получилась.

----------


## kravshik

Всем привет подскажите почему у меня видны только вложения,и вместо фоток IO UA?
что может быть...............??????????

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

> Всем привет подскажите почему у меня видны только вложения,и вместо фоток IO UA?
> что может быть...............??????????


 А зайти на форум под своим логином и паролем не пробовали?

----------


## kravshik

Хитрый Бивис,если я уже пишу тут,то наверное,я зашел под своим...

это первое что я ждал,из ответов,думал что ты догадаешься...
у меня не все не открывается а только часть в таком виде

----------


## Скрытик

> Хитрый Бивис,если я уже пишу тут,то наверное,я зашел под своим...
> 
> это первое что я ждал,из ответов,думал что ты догадаешься...
> у меня не все не открывается а только часть в таком виде


 Блокирует фотографии с не-одесского трафика какой-то файрвол или ЭдБлок. Разберись с настройками.

----------


## VikZu

> Всем привет подскажите почему у меня видны только вложения,и вместо фоток IO UA?
> что может быть...............??????????


 Попробуй поменять браузер, поставь их парочку и посмотри какой меньше глючит. У меня например флэшролики нормально идут только в *Internet Explorer*. для всего остального использую *Google Chrome*, иногда *Opera*.

----------


## kravshik

Спасибо всем за подсказки.я думаю что разберусь,не страшно,просто интересно иногда фотки увидеть,вдруг что-то  дюже интересное пролетит мимо,ладно ,давайте ближе к телу.......за Одессу

"Вложение не существует или не указан идентификатор (номер). Если вы уверены, что использовали правильную ссылку, свяжитесь с администрацией"

вот так отвечают...........разные браузеры,а пользуюсь моззилой,и доволен очень 



я щас подумаю что можно интересного рассказать или показать.

----------


## kravshik

Всем интересующимся, на книжке есть уникальный человек, краевед, очень много знающий за Одессу, с ним очень интересно поговорить и еще у него есть много чего интересного в плане открыток и прессы дореволюционной. Найти его не сложно, он там один и сидит отдельно не за лотком, хотя может уже и на лоток перебрался. У него повреждена рука, зовут Валентин Иосифович Волчек.

----------


## Fisch

Кто-то может в курсе? Куда подевалась решетка вокруг привокзального сквера?

----------


## Velena

> Кто-то может в курсе? Куда подевалась решетка вокруг привокзального сквера?


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=172705

----------


## 115117

побывала в горсаду на стройке.Там,где раньше был,пардон,общественный туалет.По всем признакам,там строят...ресторан...
Удивило даже не это.А полукруглые ниши из ракушняка.Кто знает,что было раньше на месте туалета?Может,какой-то винный склад?

----------


## Пушкин

Дорогие форумчане, в последнее время стал замечать, как Всемирный Клуб одесситов, то тут то там, критикует не только одесситов критикующих власть, но и эмигрантов любящих Одессу. Не так давно, провластно настроенные журналисты сами критиковали и впрямую оскорбляли членов Всемирного клуба. А Всемирный клуб критиковал власти за задержку решения по установке памятника Бабелю. Почему отношение Всемирного клуба изменилось? Вот статья Евгения Кричмарь (Пахнет Морем) и ответ на неё через пол года. http://www.shanson.org/forum/showthread.php?p=5117

----------


## Скрытик

Потому что председатель этого клуба уже давно забыл что такое Одесса и ничего для нее не делает. ИМХО.

----------


## Пушкин

> Потому что председатель этого клуба уже давно забыл что такое Одесса и ничего для нее не делает. ИМХО.


 Ну это бред, простите.

----------


## Скрытик

> Ну это бред, простите.


 Можете привести примеры? Я могу привести обратные. К ММ неоднократно обращались с просьбой высказать свое отношение к судьбе городских склонов. Ответ так и не был услышан. Это не показательно?

----------


## Пушкин

> Можете привести примеры? Я могу привести обратные. К ММ неоднократно обращались с просьбой высказать свое отношение к судьбе городских склонов. Ответ так и не был услышан. Это не показательно?


 Михал Михалыч не может  открыто  идти против власти, разве его не приезд на Юморину - это не показатель? А потом судорожно-быстрое заседание исполкома и переименование бульвара Искусств.  Как мне кажется Михал Михалыч не имеет прямого отношение к деятельности клуба, ОН -  зиц. Кстати, не однократно слышал его критику властей, но не при людно.

----------


## Скрытик

Поговорите с Дибровым. Он расскажет много ли элементарных ответов на письма к нему получили когда звали помочь. Будете очень удивлены.

----------


## Пушкин

> Поговорите с Дибровым. Он расскажет много ли элементарных ответов на письма к нему получили когда звали помочь. Будете очень удивлены.


  С Сергеем Дибровым не хочу разговаривать, он передо мной не извинился за очень не достойные высказывания на форуме.

Причем я уверен, что ММ не будет поддерживать ни одну из сторон.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Пытаюсь сообразить, где был сделан первый снимок поезда. Ясно, что это Куликово Поле, но тогда большой дом слева должен быть Павловским Зданием Дешевых Квартир, а оно выглядит не совсем так. *По Итальянскому б-ру таких домов вроде и нет, хотя квартал от Л-та Шмидта до Гимназической и перестраивался после войны.* Какие будут предложения?


 *OMF*
Я проживаю в этом квартале. Интересуют старые фото (сканы) и информация.

PS Можно выложить фотографию повторно?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Возвращаясь к старому разговору. Вроде бы удалось установить место съемки. Мне это подсказал старый одессит, который хорошо знает город. Попытался сделать фото с той же точки, но это оказалось невозможным из-за разросшихся деревьев, бигбордов и прочих наслоений. Поэтому сделал панораму с более близкой точки (из сквера на Итальянском бульваре). Большое здание - это нынешний сельхоз, а дальнее здание - Итальянский угол Гимназической. Здание существует, но от башенки только остатки.
>  Вложение 88249


 Вы можете повторить первую фотку?

----------


## Mega_mashka

> побывала в горсаду на стройке.Там,где раньше был,пардон,общественный туалет.По всем признакам,там строят...ресторан...
> Удивило даже не это.А полукруглые ниши из ракушняка.Кто знает,что было раньше на месте туалета?Может,какой-то винный склад?


 
Раньше на этом месте был павильон минеральных вод. Сейчас его вроде бы собирались восстанавливать. Не правда, ли, "мило"?

----------


## Richard

> Раньше на этом месте был павильон минеральных вод. Сейчас его вроде бы собирались восстанавливать. Не правда, ли, "мило"?


  разве это плохо? По мне, так это лучше вечнозассаного туалета.

----------


## 115117

да уж лучше минеральные воды,чем ресторан.Хотя туалет тоже должен быть.

----------


## Jaak Logus

На сайте имеется информация. Кто поможет указать современное местонахождение (адреса)следующих объектов:

2-я мужская гимназия
3-я мужская гимназия
4-я мужская гимназия
Архиерейская церковь
Бессарабско-Таврический банк
Бактериологическая станция
Благородное собрание
Большой Фонтан. Успенский монастырь
Бродская синагога
Военный госпиталь
Городская больница имени Маразли
Гостиница Бристоль
Гостиница Виктория
Гостиница Империал
Дача Макареско
Дворец графа Шувалова
Дом Имбера
Дом Нолли
Дуб посаженный Императором Александром II
Еврейская общественная больница
Кафе Либман
Женская 2-я гимназия
Императорский Университет
Магазин Бр. Петрококино
Мало-Фонтанская дорога
Малый фонтан. Скала на морском берегу
Мещанская управа
Мещанская церковь
Михайловский монастырь
Ново-базарная площадь
Ночлежный приют
Общество Велосипедистов. Циклодром.
Покровская церковь
Приют
Психиатрическая больница
Пушкинская ул. Гостиница Европа
Пушкинское убежище
Реформатская церковь
Сабанские казармы
Санатория Акционерного общества
Санатория "Дю-Буше"
Слободка Романовка. Пушкинское училище
Старая церковь
Торговые ряды
Старый маяк
Улица Маразли
Университет. Физико-химический отдел
Царская пристань и павильон
Церковь Петра и Павла

Если знаете - напишите адреса напротив старого названия.

----------


## mlch

> На сайте имеется информация. Кто поможет указать современное местонахождение (адреса)следующих объектов:
> 
> 
> Если знаете - напишите адреса напротив старого названия.


 2-я мужская гимназия - Старопортофранковская угол Торговой
3-я мужская гимназия - Успенская 1, Институт МВД
4-я мужская гимназия - Музей западного и восточного искусства


Бактериологическая станция - Софиевская угол Старопортофранковской
Благородное собрание - Пастера угол Елисаветинской. Сейчас на этом месте Академия холода.
Большой Фонтан. Успенский монастырь - Большой Фонтан. Успенский монастырь
Бродская синагога – Пушкинская угол Жуковского. Городской архив
Военный госпиталь - Французский бульвар угол Пироговской. Военный госпиталь

Гостиница Бристоль - Пушкинская угол Бунина Гостиница Красная
Гостиница Виктория - Пастера последний квартал перед Преображенской по нечетной стороне
Гостиница Империал - Дерибасовская, гостиница Спартак. Снесена в прошлом году
Дача Макареско - Французский бульвар

Дом Имбера - Дом И*н*бера. Преображенская угол Елисаветинской
Дом Нолли - Ришельевская в квартале между Б Арнаутской и Базарной по нечетной стороне
Дуб посаженный Императором Александром II - парк Шевченко. Под Александровской колонной
Еврейская общественная больница - Еврейская больница  :smileflag: 
Кафе Либман - Преображенская угол Садовой
Женская 2-я гимназия - Старопортофранковская. Педагогический Университет
Императорский Университет - Университет имени Мечникова. Главное здание
Магазин Бр. Петрококино - Греческая угол Ришельевской. Здание не сохранилось.
Дали буде :smileflag:

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Еврейская общественная больница - Еврейская больница


 *mlch*
Это внутренне здание или угол Госпитальной?

----------


## mlch

Мало-Фонтанская дорога - Французский бульвар
Малый фонтан. Скала на морском берегу - Скала на морском берегу  :smileflag: 

Мещанская церковь - На перекрестке Старопортофранковской и Колонтаевской. Разрушена в 1930-х. Сейчас - сквер.

Ново-базарная площадь - Новый базар
Ночлежный приют - Мечникова 4

Покровская церковь - Александровский проспект. Сейчас школа на этом месте

Психиатрическая больница – Слободка Психиатрическая больница
Пушкинская ул. Гостиница Европа - Пушкинская угол Ланжероновской
Пушкинское убежище - Среднефонтанская улица. Здание не сохранилось
Реформатская церковь – Пастера Реформатская церковь
Сабанские казармы - Канатная угол Сабанского переулка
Санатория Акционерного общества - Елисаветинская.
Санатория "Дю-Буше" - Уютная улица

Старая церковь - Возможно - на Первом кладбище.
Торговые ряды - Новый базар
Старый маяк - Большой фонтан. Не сохранился
Улица Маразли - Маразлиевская улица (Хорошо, что местонахождение Дерибасовской вопросов не вызвало)  :smileflag: 
Университет. Физико-химический отдел - Университет имени Мечникова. Двор между Пастера и Елисаветинской.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Дача Макареско - Французский бульвар


 А точнее можно?



> 2-я мужская гимназия - Старопортофранковская угол Торговой


 Не нашел номер нынешнего дома.

----------


## Скрытик

> А точнее можно?
> 
> Не нашел номер нынешнего дома.


 Мечникова 15. Там где "Полярная звезда" была. Рушится здание

----------


## mlch

> А точнее можно?


 Не помню.





> Не нашел номер нынешнего дома.


 Это - заброшеное и разрушающееся сейчас здание фабрики мороженного.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Малый фонтан. Скала на морском берегу - Скала на морском берегу


 Этот камень уже скрыт под водой наверно?



> Ночлежный приют - Мечникова 4


 А что за купола виднеются вдали?



> Пушкинское убежище - Среднефонтанская улица. Здание не сохранилось


 В районе ж.д. вокзала? Или далее по скоростной?

----------


## mlch

> Этот камень уже скрыт под водой наверно?


 За 100 - 120 лет берег очень изменился. 




> А что за купола виднеются вдали?


 Мещанская церковь. Деревья маленькие или их нет вообще еще. Поэтому видно все насквозь.




> В районе ж.д. вокзала? Или далее по скоростной?


 Где-то ближе к Среднефонтанской площади, скорее всего.

----------


## VikZu

> Дача Макареско - Французский бульвар
> А точнее можно?
> Цитата:
> 2-я мужская гимназия - Старопортофранковская угол Торговой
> Не нашел номер нынешнего дома.
> __________________


 Дача Макареско- в нее упирается ул. Довженко. Фрабуль №37, там сейчас, во глубине двора. девелопер возводят. Дачу тоже реставрируют, но без характерного для нее купола по центру.

----------


## Fisch

Французский угол Кирпичного пер.

----------


## Fisch

Еще один вид

----------


## Jaak Logus

А что это за башня виднеется вдали?

----------


## sas6a

Ночлежный приют - Мечникова 4?
А может это всё таки Старопортофранковская.
Между Раскидайловской и Ак. Ясиновского
чётная сторона?

----------


## mlch

> Ночлежный приют - Мечникова 4?
> А может это всё таки Старопортофранковская.
> Между Раскидайловской и Ак. Ясиновского
> чётная сторона?


 Нету сейчас возможности выложить современную фотографию этого здания. А она у меня есть. Через две недели доберусь до Одессы и либо выложу ее, либо буду вынужден признать, что ошибся.  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ночлежный приют - Мечникова 4?
> А может это всё таки Старопортофранковская.
> Между Раскидайловской и Ак. Ясиновского
> чётная сторона?


 Я тоже считаю, что это ночлежный приют "В память барона Маса" на Старопортофранковской 28. Вдали видна Мещанская церковь.

----------


## sas6a

Порылся у себя нашёл правда качество ещё то.  Мечникова4.
Похоже на старое фото, так что я тоже стал сомневаться в своей правоте

----------


## sas6a

А вот ещё порылся. Не в этой теме было Но про этот дом
Снято из 10 трамвая

----------


## VikZu

> А что это за башня виднеется вдали?


 Башни нет... Там были дачи, не помню чьи. надо по плану посмотреть. Башня вроде водонапорная, но не видно цистерны.Сейчас там или детсад или детский санаторий.
О! Дубльгис сказал ,что это клинический санаторий "Хаджибей", хотя ему соврать , что два пальца... пардон.
А башня интересная была, типа "пизанской" :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> А вот ещё порылся. Не в этой теме было Но про этот дом
> Снято из 10 трамвая


 Дом на ближних мельницах, улица Лип (Советская).

----------


## mlch

> Порылся у себя нашёл правда качество ещё то.  Мечникова4.
> Похоже на старое фото, так что я тоже стал сомневаться в своей правоте


 А я уже не сомневаюсь. Я не прав! 
Это разные здания. Хотя стиль - тот же самый.

----------


## sas6a

Начал подозревать что архитектор был один и тотже но ошибся

Нічліжний притулок 

барона Масса

1886-1887

арх. А.Д.Тодоров


Старопортофранківська

(Комсомольська), 28

ріг Розкидайлівської

(Станіславського) та

Ак. Ясиновського

----------


## sas6a

Будинок Товариства піклування

про злиденних студентів

1890

арх. Л.Л.Влодек


Мечникова 

(бул. Зовнішний), 4
Заинтересовало это слово "злиденних" Это какие?

----------


## victor.odessa

[QUOTE=sas6a;5482310]Будинок Товариства піклування

про злиденних студентів

1890

арх. Л.Л.Влодек


Мечникова 

(бул. Зовнішний), 4
Заинтересовало это слово "злиденних" Это какие?[/QU
Нищие, малоимущие, обездоленные

----------


## Richard

> Нищие, малоимущие, обездоленные


 В здании селилась профессура и студенты одесского медина. Не знаю как насчет обездоленных, но квартиры на первом этаже содержали порядка десятка комнат.  :smileflag:  После революции их поделили на коммуналки. Дом интересен тем, что в нем снимали первый, черно-белый, "Зеленый фургон". На фасаде, обращенном к Пересыпи имеется в наличии куча отметок от снарядов и пуль. Благодаря своему положению, дом использовался как пристрелочная цель для кораблей, обстреливающих город с моря, во время последней войны.

----------


## sas6a

Ностальгия одним словом!
Сегодня О.Губарь получил такой вот презент.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ностальгия одним словом!
> Сегодня О.Губарь получил такой вот презент.


 В 70е во дворах (в летний период) устанавливали ёмкости для выброски арбузных корок, кочанов кукурузы и т.д.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

надо же, как в современной Европе))

----------


## victor.odessa

> надо же, как в современной Европе))


 На мусорных машинах были баки куда люди сбрасывали чёрствый хлеб. Многие мусорщики держали свиней и поэтому были заинтересованы в вывозе пищевых отходов.

----------


## sas6a

> На мусорных машинах были баки куда люди сбрасывали чёрствый хлеб. Многие мусорщики держали свиней и поэтому были заинтересованы в вывозе пищевых отходов.


 Ну допустим не люди, а сами мусорщики когда люди опорожняли свои мусорные вёдра. Также они отдельно ещё и тряпьё собирали.

----------


## Пушкин

> Мечникова 15. Там где "Полярная звезда" была. Рушится здание


 Это женская 2я гимназия, не мужская

----------


## Jaak Logus

Кто знает, что находилось на месте театра Музкомедии до его постройки в 1984 году? Говорят в том районе был велотрек?

----------


## mlch

> Кто знает, что находилось на месте театра Музкомедии до его постройки в 1984 году? Говорят в том районе был велотрек?


 Правильно говорят.
Строить Музкомедию начали в середине 70-х. А до этого там был бетонный велотрек.

----------


## Richard

> Правильно говорят.
> Строить Музкомедию начали в середине 70-х. А до этого там был бетонный велотрек.


 А вот до велотрека, я слышал, был тир, где занимались курсанты-кадеты, правда?

----------


## Буджак

Я тоже об этом слышал от бабушки. Но сам видел только велотрек в начале 70-х...

----------


## mlch

> А вот до велотрека, я слышал, был тир, где занимались курсанты-кадеты, правда?


 Вполне вероятно, учитывая, что училище было через дорогу.

----------


## Старая яхна

> Я тоже об этом слышал от бабушки. Но сам видел только велотрек в начале 70-х...


 И я, и я помню...!  Только он не совсем бетонный был. там покрытие по трассе было из деревянных планочек.

----------


## Буджак

Это именно палуба из лиственницы. Мы с дедушкой когда гуляли до 5 трамвая из парка Шевченко, смотрели иногда как там ребята тренировались. Я тогда еще маленький был, и все рашал, кем мне стать - моряком или велосипедистом...

----------


## Richard

http://magazines.russ.ru/october/2005/7/go28.html

----------


## Jaak Logus

То есть велотрек был построен в одно время с нынешним стадионом Спартак?

----------


## Jaak Logus

И еще вопрос. Здание по адресу ул. Заньковецкой, 11 на углу Балковской. Что там было раньше? Выглядит как усеченный пьедестал какого-то религиозного учреждения.

----------


## mlch

> http://magazines.russ.ru/october/2005/7/go28.html


 Большое спасибо! Очень интересно. 
Но почему у меня в памяти осталось, что трек был бетонным? Бог его знает...

----------


## kravshik

> И еще вопрос. Здание по адресу ул. Заньковецкой, 11 на углу Балковской. Что там было раньше? Выглядит как усеченный пьедестал какого-то религиозного учреждения.


 
Рассказываю ,там был очень красивый и большой Католический Костел,

от него и осталось возвышенность в виде пьедестала,и еще здание за ним ,оно сохранилось .... фотку чуть позже покажу... если интересно.

----------


## kravshik

> Это женская 2я гимназия, не мужская


 


вот такая красота была!

----------


## Пушкин

> вот такая красота была!


 Почему была, здание педина стоит, правда этаж добавили. А вторая женская гимназия - это фабрика мороженного "Полярная звезда".

----------


## kravshik

да, я так и говорю,это "Полярная звезда"

а "была" потому что самой красоты уже нет!, а жаль

а педин тут коим боком???

----------


## kravshik

> Вы можете повторить первую фотку?


 

а какя фотка интересует?????

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

на фотке я тоже вижу главный корпус педина (причём, практически не изменившийся), а не фабрику мороженого

----------


## kravshik

Ты меня засомневал???????? )))))))щас найду фотку ты имеешьввиду то здание педина на углу ,где была мещанская управа??? 

там другое ,а таким была гимназия,

----------


## kravshik

вот мещанская управа -она же педин !

----------


## kravshik

Пушкин, если интересно могу скинуть тебе еще что нибудь за Одессу ,если интересно,я вижу единомышленника !

----------


## Vicki

Пушкин говорит о фабрике мороженого на Старопортофранковской угол Торговой (женская гимназия), а kravshik говорит о педине на Старопортофранковской угол Градоначальницкой (мужская гимназия).
Правильно понимаю? :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

у педина--корпуса по всему городу...

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Рассказываю ,там был очень красивый и большой Католический Костел,
> 
> от него и осталось возвышенность в виде пьедестала,и еще здание за ним ,оно сохранилось .... фотку чуть позже покажу... если интересно.


 Конечно интересно.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> а какя фотка интересует?????


 Которые были тут https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=937755&postcount=114

----------


## kravshik

> Пушкин говорит о фабрике мороженого на Старопортофранковской угол Торговой (женская гимназия), а kravshik говорит о педине на Старопортофранковской угол Градоначальницкой (мужская гимназия).
> Правильно понимаю?


 мы говорим о 2 мужской гимназии,нынче или уже бывшая "
Полярная зирка" ,чтобы не путаться.

а педин это бывшая мещанская управа.

разобрались,давайте дальше пойдем...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

kravshik 
педин--это то, что вы выставили на фото. Это главный корпус педина. Мещанская управа--это, кажеццо, один из факультетов педина. А Полярна Зирка--это напротив Водного, её фото вы не выставляли.

----------


## kravshik

> kravshik 
> педин--это то, что вы выставили на фото. Это главный корпус педина. Мещанская управа--это, кажеццо, один из факультетов педина. А Полярна Зирка--это напротив Водного, её фото вы не выставляли.


 
блин ребята ,я думал разобрались,на фото 2 мужская гимназия гимназия

так я два фото показал и то и то.

что неужели подпись неправильная,на фото7

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

вы показали фото двух корпусов педина, главного и...неглавного. Здание бывшей фабрики мороженного к ним не относится, и его фото вы не выставляли.

----------


## kravshik

Все нашел ,все правильно,на первом фото 2 мужская гимназия

----------


## kravshik

наверное решили меня заклевать,шучу,или мне показать еще фото,раз уж хотите давайте разбираться

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Сообщение от Пушкин  
Это женская 2я гимназия, не мужская


не этот ли пост вы процитировали, выставляя на фото гл. корпус педина? а теперь говорите, что на вашем фото 2 мужская гимназия...ИМХО, вы немного запутались, 2 мужская гимназия--это корпус бывш фабрики мороженого, который находится, как я уже писала, через дорогу от Водного. Давайте уже, наконец, сознательно, вникнем в то, что я пишу)

----------


## kravshik

это все жара)))))) две фотки мои,а последняя с книги.

вот Полярная звезда,2-я Мариинская женская гимназия


а вот да педин,посредине ,2-я мужская казенная гимназия



а вот Мещанская управа


фух разобрались, и на солнце бывают пятна,сорри,сам там проучился пять лет и знал ...что бывшая гимназия....и мороженное там брал...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ага, понятно. Это, значит, 2-я Мариинская женская гимназия. А 1-я Мариинская женская была на Толстого, 9 (ну и сейчас, в принципе, там находится), так я понимаю? мариинских две было?

----------


## БьЯнка

*Віталій Рухлін, 14/06/2008*




> В результате самостоятельной и независимой деятельности одесского горсовета на территории города бесплатно розданы или проданы в частную собственность почти все территории детских оздоровительных лагерей и более половины санаториев и домов отдыха. Санаторные земли в Одессе продолжают отчуждаться под частные дома и гостиничное жилье, превращаясь в закрытые, недоступные территории.
> 
> Главным инструментом преступной политики одесских властей стало изменение целевого назначения оздоровительных и рекреационных земель, проводимое горсоветом.


 http://derybanu.net/2008/06/14/noga-prezidenta-ne-stupala-na-odesskoe-poberezhe/

Незаконная стройка в санатории Горького бетонный забор перекрыл террасу вдоль кромки склона 



Городской пляж Дельфин на этом месте запроектирован дом приемов для городской власти 



Французский бульвар 60 Гостиница строится прямо на пляже

----------


## Пушкин

> да, я так и говорю,это "Полярная звезда"
> 
> а "была" потому что самой красоты уже нет!, а жаль
> 
> а педин тут коим боком???


 на фото где 2- мужзкая гимназия - это здание педина.
"Полярная звезда" - это 2 женская гимназия. (у меня есть фото №116 просто загрузить почему то не могу)
 И кто сомневается?

----------


## Пушкин

> вот такая красота была!


 Педин - Старопортофранковская/Градоначальницкая.

----------


## Varera

Например это сдание уже полностью сменило свой облик:

Обыдно, да!!!

----------


## Varera

А где эта весчь????

----------


## Varera

А это первоначальный вариант

----------


## БьЯнка

Пале Рояль.

----------


## victor.odessa

А кто помнит кинотеатр Фрунзе на Карла Маркса? Здание в котором он когда то находился, а затем перестроенное под магазин спортивной одежды разрушили...

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

> А кто помнит кинотеатр Фрунзе на Карла Маркса? Здание в котором он когда то находился, а затем перестроенное под магазин спортивной одежды разрушили...


 А между каими это улицами?

----------


## victor.odessa

> А между каими это улицами?


 Екатерининская,27

----------


## Пушкин

> А кто помнит кинотеатр Фрунзе на Карла Маркса? Здание в котором он когда то находился, а затем перестроенное под магазин спортивной одежды разрушили...


 Я помню , ещё бегали туда смотреть "Новые амазонки". Прорывались с трудом, фильм был до 16 запрещён :smileflag: . Но само здание по моему никакой исторической ценности не имеет. Могу и ошибаться. А вот кинотеатр "Украина" - таки да, интересно что там было до того КАК?

----------


## Пушкин

> А это первоначальный вариант


 Заборчик, кстати тю-тю. Да и зонтик в современном варианте :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag: 
Интересно, у кого на даче оригинал стоит?

----------


## Fisch

бывший кинотеатр "Украина" - Азовско-Донской коммерческий банк (арх.А.Минкус, 1912)

----------


## Пушкин

> бывший кинотеатр "Украина" - Азовско-Донской коммерческий банк (арх.А.Минкус, 1912)


 Спасибо!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я помню , ещё бегали туда смотреть "Новые амазонки". Прорывались с трудом, фильм был до 16 запрещён. Но само здание по моему никакой исторической ценности не имеет. Могу и ошибаться. А вот кинотеатр "Украина" - таки да, интересно что там было до того КАК?


 Ришельевская,11. В 1912гг арх.Минкус и Домбровский выстроили здание "Азовско-Донского" банка. До войны здесь кинотеатр имени Скрыпника(арестован), затем Постышева(арестован), а с 1938- "20 летия РККА". При румынах кинотеатр назывался "Дойна", здесь выступала Вера Белоусова будущая жена Петра Лещенко.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ришельевская,11. В 1912гг арх.Минкус и Домбровский выстроили здание "Азовско-Донского" банка. До войны здесь кинотеатр имени Скрыпника(арестован), затем Постышева(арестован), а с 1938- "20 летия РККА". При румынах кинотеатр назывался "Дойна", здесь выступала Вера Белоусова будущая жена Петра Лещенко.


 В честь кокго бы сейчас его назвать, что бы потом арестовали? :smileflag:

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

> В честь кокго бы сейчас его назвать, что бы потом арестовали?


 О!!! Кандитатов много!  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> Педин - Старопортофранковская/Градоначальницкая.


 ПУшкин, отставить,проехали ,есть смысл поговорить еще за другое ,с тем уже разобрались еще на предыдущей странице,все определили

----------


## mlch

> А кто помнит кинотеатр Фрунзе на Карла Маркса? Здание в котором он когда то находился, а затем перестроенное под магазин спортивной одежды разрушили...


 Читал где-то, что это было первое в Одессе здание, построенное специально для кинотеатра. 
Удобный для зрителей был кинотеатр.  Мне он нравился больше, чем любой другой в центре города.

----------


## Старая яхна

> А кто помнит кинотеатр Фрунзе на Карла Маркса? Здание в котором он когда то находился, а затем перестроенное под магазин спортивной одежды разрушили...


 Я тоже помню!.. Там еще в фойе напротив входа была небольшая эстрада и перед сеансом пели и играли . А буфет был направо от входа... Я там "Унесенных ветром" смотрела в 1 ряду. А "Новых амазонок"и "Сталкера"  - в кинонотеатре им. Котовского. ЭХ....

----------


## Nofret

В этой теме предлагаю размещать фотографии интересных мест Одессы, где вам волей судьбы довелось побывать, но большинству людей эти места не доступны. 
Я вот по работе попала в музей кино Одесской киностудии. Сам музей очень маленький, экскурсии там практически не проводятся. Попасть на территорию киностудии не просто - только по пропускам и по договоренности с кем-то из сотрудников.
Выкладываю фотографии дворика, что возле музея:

----------


## Nofret



----------


## Nofret

http://s50.radikal.ru/i130/0906/c5/6b610bdf2ed5.jpg

----------


## Дорофея

с удовольствием продолжу список таких мест

Патриаршая резиденция свято-Успенского мужского монастыря. Побывать просто так там затруднительно, вход только по благословению(разрешени) Но какая там красота, какой покой во время жарких одесских солнечных дней в тени деревьев....

----------


## MARFFA

Какая красота,я и не думала что в Одессе есть такой райский уголок.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Читал где-то, что это было первое в Одессе здание, построенное специально для кинотеатра. 
> Удобный для зрителей был кинотеатр.  Мне он нравился больше, чем любой другой в центре города.


 Зрительский  зал был удобен тем, что можно было быстро освободить зал от зрителей, проветрить его и принять новых. Кроме того в сторону сцены существовал наклон и впереди сидящие зрители не закрывали головами экран.

Что касается самого здания и его первоначального предназначения, то у меня информация по данному объекту отсутствует. 

Знаю, что первыми кинотеатрами (иллюзионами) в Одессе были:1."ХХ век" на Ришельевской/Базарной, где размещается почтовое отделение №11. В.Катаев вспоминал, что название они читали как "Ха-Ха век". 

2.Кинотеатр "Короленко"(в советские годы находился Ленина/ Чкалова). 3."Бомонд"- Итальянский бульвар/Лейтенанта Шмидта- не сохранился. 
Именно между ними бегал молодой Лёдя Вайсбейн разнося части кинофильмов. Масса кинотеатров на Молдаванке:"Слон", "Эрмитаж", "Прохоровский иллюзион". На Пересыпи "Аркадия" - Московская,6 (в советские годы "Октябрьской революции".Разрушили лет 20 т.н.)

Это вкратце. Да Вы, я так думаю, этой информацией владеете.

----------


## Lerik

Это не монастырь случайно?

----------


## Дорофея

> Это не монастырь случайно?


 там же написано в сообщении :smileflag:  монастырь

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я тоже помню!.. Там еще в фойе напротив входа была небольшая эстрада и перед сеансом пели и играли . А буфет был направо от входа... Я там "Унесенных ветром" смотрела в 1 ряду. А "Новых амазонок"и "Сталкера"  - в кинонотеатре им. Котовского. ЭХ....


 В первом ряду - это пытка. Я в "Родине" (большой зал) и во "Фрунзе" ближе 7 ого ряда не выдерживал. Болели глаза. Огромный экран! Был...

----------


## =Belka=

От фотографий из монастыря идёт какое-то такое,безграничное что ли,спокойствие...

----------


## Старая яхна

Дык в первый только и были билеты-то. Это ж  "Унесенные..." Зато можно было ноги вытянуть подалее и не упираться коленками. А глазоньки тогда еще были ...Иэххх.....

----------


## Fisch

А это дворик Одесского историко-краеведческого музея (Гаванная,4). В самом центре Одессы райский уголок. Сейчас как раз липа цветет. Можно и музей посмотреть заодно, тем более, что работает он до 20.00

----------


## Varera

Да с монастыря у меня тоже есть несколько фотографий


Остальное здесь

----------


## Jorjic

Я получил несколько жалоб, что фото, выложенные на одном из хостингов, не открываются. С чем это связано - не знаю, возможности отредактировать сообщения уже нет. Поэтому выкладываю ссылку на весь альбом.

----------


## kravshik

Jorjic большое спасибо за такую ссылку ,есть очень интересные виде ,редкие,будем потихоньку разбираться,где это и как!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Старая яхна

Jorjic, спасибо большое за ссылочку. Получили море удовольствия! А две последние фотки, подскажите,  -  это где? Разгорелись жаркие дискуссии!!!

----------


## kravshik

> Jorjic, спасибо большое за ссылочку. Получили море удовольствия! А две последние фотки, подскажите,  -  это где? Разгорелись жаркие дискуссии!!!


 какие именно??????????

увидел  --Политех и еще дом,ага, сам думаю?????????

----------


## kravshik

народ а вот еще фотка,где паровичок на какой линии????


одна фотка  -это на Куликом поле,только вид от вокзала,необычный ракурс,а вот вторая????

тоже очень интересно!!!!!!!!

----------


## Старая яхна

> какие именно??????????
> 
> увидел  --Политех и еще дом,ага, сам думаю?????????


 Там, где Политех и предыдущая с углом дома - это Сабаннев мост- Гоголя, или я не права?

----------


## kravshik

> Там, где Политех и предыдущая с углом дома - это Сабаннев мост- Гоголя, или я не права?


 
Не понял фразы?????

1 КАК ПО МНЕ НЕ ПОХОЖЕ,на Сабанеев мост,дом большой в это время там вс е уже было застроено.

2

----------


## Старая яхна

> Не понял фразы?????
> 
> 1 КАК ПО МНЕ НЕ ПОХОЖЕ,на Сабанеев мост,дом большой в это время там вс е уже было застроено.
> 
> 2


  Сорьки,  Вы так поняли. как я объяснила...! Я имела в виду, что Политех - даже не знаю где это , а угол здания - это Сабанеев мост  со стороны  Гоголя - напротив Дома техники... Но, видимо, я ошибаюсь - надо завтра приглядеться....

----------


## kravshik

мне кажется, так припоминаю 
что политех раньше был в Водном
ин-т благородных девиц,старый корпус

----------


## kravshik

кто что может сказать,где это сам не припоминаю,жду вариантов,просто редкий вид?

а кстати похоже на Гоголя ,на углу,да?

----------


## Jorjic

> кто что может сказать,где это сам не припоминаю,жду вариантов,просто редкий вид?
> 
> а кстати похоже на Гоголя ,на углу,да?


 Да, это Гоголя угол Сабанеева моста. Второго здания Дома ученых еще нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> мне кажется, так припоминаю 
> что политех раньше был в Водном
> ин-т благородных девиц,старый корпус


 По этому поводу была уже дискуссия и пришли к соглашению, что это нынешний водный институт.

----------


## Старая яхна

> Да, это Гоголя угол Сабанеева моста. Второго здания Дома ученых еще нет.


 Спасибо, Вы таки успокоили мою душу! Тем более, что в этом здании сейчас с угла какой-то крутой бутик пристроил лесенку, правда, следует отметить, непоганую, но видос изменился...

----------


## Пушкин

*Jorjic* Огромное спасибо за ссылку, есть просто уникальные фотографии.

----------


## Скрытик

> Это вид по Гоголя ,только в сторону Малого пер.,дома ученых здесь не может быть видно,так как дом стоит на другом углу,,присмотритесь,на том углу с кот. видно Дом ученых ,нет такого большого дома,а этот дом он же и щас стоит.


 Это именно Дом ученых. Мы уже угадывали на другом фото. Сейчас попробую найти.

----------


## kravshik

> Это именно Дом ученых. Мы уже угадывали на другом фото. Сейчас попробую найти.


 согласен,сорри ,это вид на мост,без второго здание еще...


фото редкое сразу не углядел

----------


## sas6a

А меня заинтересовало вот это фото,
кто то знает об  истории этого памятника Дантэ,как я понял?

----------


## kravshik

кстати ,да тоже необычно,первый раз вижу,он точно тут был,подождем знающих,помнящих.

Неужели он стоял в этом месте,и ни одного упоминания....


и еще повторюсь тоже вопрос?
 а вот еще фотка,где паровичок на какой линии????


одна фотка -это на Куликом поле,только вид от вокзала,необычный ракурс,а вот вторая????

тоже очень интересно!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jorjic

> А меня заинтересовало вот это фото,
> кто то знает об  истории этого памятника Дантэ,как я понял?


 Это я выкладывал, как шутку. Фото сделано примерно в конце 50-х. Это была киносъемка. Какой фильм снимали - уже не помню.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... а вот еще фотка,где паровичок на какой линии????
> одна фотка -это на Куликом поле,только вид от вокзала,необычный ракурс,а вот вторая????


 На втором фото паровичок на 14-й ст.Б.Фонтана. Там даже видны цифры на табличке.
А первая - на Итальянском бульваре.
Вот ссылка на мой старый пост, где обсуждался этот вопрос.

----------


## Дорофея

Леди_Вlonda, возле всех фотографий написано ГДЕ это....

----------


## kravshik

Так, памятник значит-киносъемки,а то я тоже удивился никогда там не помню такого

----------


## Jorjic

Пару дней назад обнаружил вот такую доску на "отреставрированном" доме по Преображенской, 6. 

В результате этой реставрации исчезла уникальная в своем роде балюстрада с львиными головами на балконе во дворе дома. Теперь "убийца" этих львов обессмертил свое имя.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Пару дней назад обнаружил вот такую доску на "отреставрированном" доме по Преображенской, 6. 
> 
> В результате этой реставрации исчезла уникальная в своем роде балюстрада с львиными головами на балконе во дворе дома. Теперь "убийца" этих львов обессмертил свое имя.


 А сколько домов и на каких улицах построил арх.Косоловский С.Г.? Дома в частном секторе прошу не называть.

----------


## sas6a

По моему архитехтор сам изготовил эту табличку чтобы увековечить своё имя.
Табличка отличаеться не лучшим качеством и отличаеться от тех к которым мы привыкли. В частности отсутствует "охранный" номер. Конечно могу и ошибаться, но это мало вероятно.

----------


## Пушкин

Сейчас очень много табличек по городу появилось, не только на "отреставрированных" домах.

----------


## Скрытик

Все забываю сфоткать пример правильной реставрации и надстройки дома. На Щепкина угол Торговой уже отделывают фасад. Подняли дом на 1 этаж. Но как же красиво сделали!

----------


## Ginger

> Все забываю сфоткать пример правильной реставрации и надстройки дома. На Щепкина угол Торговой уже отделывают фасад. Подняли дом на 1 этаж. Но как же красиво сделали!


 Который по стороне универа?
Там где собираются офисы делать?

----------


## Скрытик

> Который по стороне универа?
> Там где собираются офисы делать?


 Да, возле АХЧ универского. Я не знаю что там делать собираются, но фасад сделали потрясающий.

----------


## Старая яхна

Уже несколько дней в Преображенском парке (Парк Ильича - 1 городское кладбище) группа волонтеров поводит раскопки фундамента колокольни храма Всех Святых. К сожаленю, сегодня их не было на раскопе, но время работы они выставляют стенд с информацией о проводимых работах. Широкой огласки это пока не получило. Да и не знаю,уж, нужна ли она (огласка), а то быренько набегут чиновники  и "помогут" благому делу... 
   А выглядит это так..

----------


## victor.odessa

> Уже несколько дней в Преображенском парке (Парк Ильича - 1 городское кладбище) группа волонтеров поводит раскопки фундамента колокольни храма Всех Святых. К сожаленю, сегодня их не было на раскопе, но время работы они выставляют стенд с информацией о проводимых работах. Широкой огласки это пока не получило. Да и не знаю,уж, нужна ли она (огласка), а то быренько набегут чиновники  и "помогут" благому делу... 
>    А выглядит это так..
> Вложение 365551 Вложение 365553 Вложение 365559


 А что Вы только что сделали, как не огласили?

----------


## Старая яхна

> А что Вы только что сделали, как не огласили?


 Сильно надеюь, что чиновники сюда не ходят, а огласила для своих... Или Вы об этом  уже знали и молчали?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Сильно надеюь, что чиновники сюда не ходят, а огласила для своих... Или Вы об этом  уже знали и молчали?


 Да нет, я не знал. Мне чиновники позвонили и сказали, что им Старая яхма через интернет сообщила.

----------


## Старая яхна

> Да нет, я не знал. Мне чиновники позвонили и сказали, что им Старая яхма через интернет сообщила.


 Ну, если чиновники одесситы, то они должны знать, что такое яхНа. Спросите у них..  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну, если чиновники одесситы, то они должны знать, что такое яхНа. Спросите у них..


 Чиновник одессит - Это из области фантастики.

----------


## Jorjic

> Чиновник одессит - это из области фантастики.


 Да Вы, батенька, романтик. Это хорошо, но, как и все хорошее, вредно для здоровья.

----------


## kravshik

Очень интересно,про раскопки,надо уточнить что планируется  делать?????????
может они хотят там часовню памятную создать,я считаю что правильно,кладбище то солидное было,и много людей знаменитых было похоронено!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Да Вы, батенька, романтик. Это хорошо, но, как и все хорошее, вредно для здоровья.


 Внимательно прочтите мой ответ.

----------


## Пушкин

А как это кладбище называлось?

----------


## mlch

> А как это кладбище называлось?


 Городским кладбищем оно называлось.
Потом, когда Второе Христианское и Второе Еврейское были заложены оно стало называться Первым кладбищем. А в 1930-е его снесли и сделали на его территории парк Ильича, зоопарк, школу, стадион завода Январского восстания....

----------


## kravshik

> А как это кладбище называлось?


 
товарищ Пушкин,не узнаю так много за Одессу знаешь и спрашиваешь,не в обиду,просто удивлен,и не к тому чтобы показать себя умным .просто удивился, 

I Христианское кладбище!
одно из самых богатых,скажем так по кол-ву и степени тех людей которые там были похоронены

----------


## kravshik

для тех кому интересно-вот церковь всех святых,там на кладбище!

----------


## mlch

> товарищ Пушкин,не узнаю так много за Одессу знаешь и спрашиваешь,не в обиду,просто удивлен,и не к тому чтобы показать себя умным .просто удивился, 
> 
> I Христианское кладбище!
> одно из самых богатых,скажем так по кол-ву и степени тех людей которые там были похоронены


 Поправлю.
Первым Городским. Там просто были участки православные, католические и иудейские. А отдельных христианских или еврейских кладбищ не было. Вот со вторых началось деление.

----------


## kravshik

> Поправлю.
> Первым Городским. Там просто были участки православные, католические и иудейские. А отдельных христианских или еврейских кладбищ не было. Вот со вторых началось деление.


 ок ,спасибо,за уточнение,согласен правильно говоришь -оно было интернациональным если можно так выразится.

----------


## kravshik

Так что они думают делать ,есть инфа,или лучше всего наверное у них узнаю,или даже помогу ....

ведь в свое время удалось О Губарю помочь в раскопках возле оперного,кто помнит...а интересно было конечно прикоснутся к той эпохе.....!

----------


## kravshik

я думаю что надо спасть башню карантина,в парке Шевченко!!!

какие мнения и предложения,ведь тоже очень уникальная ,но ее испоганили,это  ужас,сначала выгнали оттуда музей "старая Одесса" кто помнит,директором там был очень интереснейший одесский краевед и историк ЦИПОРКИС Рудольф Карлович,царство ему небесное.,и с тех пор башня приходит в запустение....

----------


## kravshik

В свое время мы с ним общались плотно,бывал у него в музее ,он такие уникальные вещи рассказывал,а музей там был ,так как раз на том месте, на котором само просится,лучше места для такого музея и не придумаешь....для начала надо спасти башню,а потом и за музей можно подумать....

----------


## Fisch

> ок ,спасибо,за уточнение,согласен правильно говоришь -оно было интернациональным если можно так выразится.


 Его иногда и называли Интернациональным, т.к. оно включало: старые христианское, еврейское, мусульманское, караимское, а также воинское и чумное кладбища. Есть хорошая книжка, правда, уже редкая (1999 г.), "Некрополь Одессы", автор Виктор Иванович Головань. Кто интересуется, поищите. 
А по поводу восстановления башни карантинной стены в парке Шевченко - то пока землю парка не поделят, мы можем только об этом поговорить .

----------


## victor.odessa

> Его иногда и называли Интернациональным, т.к. оно включало: старые христианское, еврейское, мусульманское, караимское, а также воинское и чумное кладбища. Есть хорошая книжка, правда, уже редкая (1999 г.), "Некрополь Одессы", автор Виктор Иванович Головань. Кто интересуется, поищите. 
> А по поводу восстановления башни карантинной стены в парке Шевченко - то пока землю парка не поделят, мы можем только об этом поговорить .


 А разве чумное кладбище находилось не на землях карантинного ведомства? Нынешний парк Шевченко, район аллеи Славы? Разве на Городском кладбище хоронили умерших от чумы?

----------


## Пушкин

> товарищ Пушкин,не узнаю так много за Одессу знаешь и спрашиваешь,не в обиду,просто удивлен,и не к тому чтобы показать себя умным .просто удивился, 
> 
> I Христианское кладбище!
> одно из самых богатых,скажем так по кол-ву и степени тех людей которые там были похоронены


 Товарищ kravshik, Я на Вас удивляюсь. Получается уже вопросы задавать нельзя? В разных темах ходила  старая карта этого района - где кладбище было разделено на две части. Вот я и задал этот вопрос. А Вы "знаток Одессы" на него не правильно ответили. 
Себя же знатоком я не считаю, просто мне интересна история моего родного и любимого города. Ведь "кто не знает и не чтит прошлого у того нет будущего". :smileflag: 

 Спасибо mlch, вот человек достойный аплодисментов.

----------


## Jorjic

> А разве чумное кладбище находилось не на землях карантинного ведомства? Нынешний парк Шевченко, район аллеи Славы? Разве на Городском кладбище хоронили умерших от чумы?


 Чумная гора (Чумка) - это часть того городского кладбища.

----------


## mlch

> А разве чумное кладбище находилось не на землях карантинного ведомства? Нынешний парк Шевченко, район аллеи Славы? Разве на Городском кладбище хоронили умерших от чумы?


 Было два "чумных" кладбища. Одно - на территории Карантина. Там хоронили умерших в Карантине.
Только не в районе аллеи славы, а ближе к стадиону. Там где когда-то бильярдная была, примерно. Аллея Славы - уже за пределами Карантина. Южную стену - границу карантина и остатки ее башни тоже можно увидеть, метров на 30 влево от памятника Неизвестному матросу, если смотреть в сторону моря.

Второе - за городским кладбищем. На нем хоронили умерших во время чумных эпидемий жителей города.
Потом на это кладбище стали свозить строительный мусор и пыль с улиц города. Пыли было много, потому, что первое мощение было сделано местным камнем - дикарем. По сути - это тот же ракушняк, но более ноздреватый. Истирался он телегами и каретами очень быстро. Пыль приходилось убирать и мостить все заново. (В конечном счете от этого мощения отказались и заменили его на брусчатку из бугских карьеров. Итальянской лавовой плиткой мостили только тротуары и дворы) 
А вот из пыли и обломков "дикаря" над чумным кладбищем образовался холм - "Чумка" на нынешней Водопроводной улице.

----------


## kravshik

> Товарищ kravshik, Я на Вас удивляюсь. Получается уже вопросы задавать нельзя? В разных темах ходила  старая карта этого района - где кладбище было разделено на две части. Вот я и задал этот вопрос. А Вы "знаток Одессы" на него не правильно ответили. 
> Себя же знатоком я не считаю, просто мне интересна история моего родного и любимого города. Ведь "кто не знает и не чтит прошлого у того нет будущего".
> 
>  Спасибо mlch, вот человек достойный аплодисментов.


 
НУ и зачем товарищ Пушкин!
так реагировать на мое удивление?

и макать меня опять ,типа "знаток Одессы" и неправильно ответил,я наоборот думал что мы как-то будем сотрудничать в плане информации,я даже уточнил что бы без обид,и можно было не на форум кидать свой ответ,а в  личку,если уж решил сказать такое....

и почему нельзя задавать вопросы,я же не к этому,я сам не против когда какие-то уточнения мне подсказывают,на то и форум.,а по поводу карты это интересно? где видел ее,надо.

----------


## kravshik

Сегодня был на раскопках,узнал что и как,даже поучаствовал,если интересно,могу рассказать,пока нужна информация кто что знает ,помимо известных сведений,так как там планируется создать мемориал,восстановить храм,и другое....



пока там вскрывается фундамент храма,если кому интересно пишите,пообщаемся,

----------


## victor.odessa

Уважаемые Jorjic и mlch Вы правы. Я поторопился задать вопрос и попал впросак. Хочу внести и свои "5 копеек".Захоронения на Чумке проводились до начала 30-х годов 19 столетия, тк. уже в 1835 г. приступили к строительству Благовещенского сиротского приюта, который находился на прилегающих к Чумке землях. А строительный мусор свозили ещё несколько десятков лет. 

А теперь вопрос:"Сохранился ли где то у нас в городе участок (отрезок, фрагмент) тротуара вымощенного камнем дикарём?

----------


## Jorjic

> А теперь вопрос:"Сохранился ли где то у нас в городе участок (отрезок, фрагмент) тротуара вымощенного камнем дикарём?


 Небольшие куски "выглядывают" из-под асфальта во многих местах. И на Молдаванке и в центре города, хотя бы на Елисаветинской. А чтобы был целый фрагмент - не припомню.
Недавно еще был целый фрагмент (очень оригинальный) во дворе дома Вагнера. Но его уже "европеизировали".

----------


## victor.odessa

> Небольшие куски "выглядывают" из-под асфальта во многих местах. И на Молдаванке и в центре города, хотя бы на Елисаветинской. А чтобы был целый фрагмент - не припомню.
> Недавно еще был целый фрагмент (очень оригинальный) во дворе дома Вагнера. Но его уже "европеизировали".


 Вот это Да! Удивили. Это не Краснослободская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот это Да! Удивили. Это не Краснослободская?


 Нет, это двор дома Вагнера. Фото сделано несколько лет назад.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нет, это двор дома Вагнера. Фото сделано несколько лет назад.


 Последний раз заходил во двор и бродил по тихим улицам Молдаванки лет так 7 назад. Потом там развернулось строительство новых коробок и "дикарь" стали убирать. Задавая вопрос я имел ввиду сегодняшний день.

----------


## Vaita

Куски дикаря проглядывают на углу Конной/Коблевской, напротив Нового рынка, и чуть ниже к Новосельского по той же Конной. (По срезам можно изучать историю покрытия улицы  )))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Куски дикаря проглядывают на углу Конной/Коблевской, напротив Нового рынка, и чуть ниже к Новосельского по той же Конной. (По срезам можно изучать историю покрытия улицы  )))


 Спасибо. А ещё совсем недавно было видно в переулке Богданова.

----------


## mlch

> А теперь вопрос:"Сохранился ли где то у нас в городе участок (отрезок, фрагмент) тротуара вымощенного камнем дикарём?


 Буквально вчера проходил по Конной возле Нового базара и обратил внимание что из-под разбитого асфальта торчат куски мощения дикарем. Со стороны Нежинской.

О! Vaita опередила.  :smileflag:

----------


## Vaita

Я там каждый день спотыкаюсь. С одной стороны ругаюсь, с другой- интересно рассматривать что там было

----------


## victor.odessa

Всем спасибо. Хочу заснять на память. А то рассказ рассказом, а вот показ показом. Их надо совмещать.

----------


## victor.odessa

> 


 


> Нет, это двор дома Вагнера. Фото сделано несколько лет назад.


 Двор дома Вагнера. Наши дни.

Вложение 374685

Вложение 374686

----------


## Пушкин

> НУ и зачем товарищ Пушкин!
> так реагировать на мое удивление?
> 
> и макать меня опять ,типа "знаток Одессы" и неправильно ответил,я наоборот думал что мы как-то будем сотрудничать в плане информации,я даже уточнил что бы без обид,и можно было не на форум кидать свой ответ,а в  личку,если уж решил сказать такое....
> 
> и почему нельзя задавать вопросы,я же не к этому,я сам не против когда какие-то уточнения мне подсказывают,на то и форум.,а по поводу карты это интересно? где видел ее,надо.


 
 :smileflag:  Вы так и не ответили, карту видели?

----------


## Jorjic

Вот "выходы" дикаря на моей родной Елисаветинской. Кстати, там же и какой-то знак, мимо которого хожу всю жизнь, но, к стыду своему, так и не удосужился узнать его назначение.

----------


## Jorjic

А вот то же самое на Молдаванке. На Ризовской, Мастерской, Южной, Садиковской этого добра полно.

----------


## Moonbeam

Нет уверенности, что в правильную тему отправляю, но лучше спрошу.
Это табличка с дома в начале ул.Торговой (вроде №6)  Что бы мог означать этот код? Ясно, что не номер дома. Индекс, который был до советских шестизначных? А когда?

----------


## Jorjic

> Нет уверенности, что в правильную тему отправляю, но лучше спрошу.
> Это табличка с дома в начале ул.Торговой (вроде №6)  Что бы мог означать этот код? Ясно, что не номер дома. Индекс, который был до советских шестизначных? А когда?


 Да, этот район обслуживался 57-м отделением связи. Если мне не изменяет память, оно находилось на ул.Гоголя, где сейчас Дом науки и техники. Сразу после войны в этом здании располагался Главпочтамт, а потом он вернулся в отремонтированное здание, а там стало 57-е ОС.
ЗЫ. Индексов, как таковых, тогда еще не было, просто в адресе указывался номер ОС, состоявший из буквы и цифр. С введением индексов буквы исчезли.

----------


## Moonbeam

*2Jorjic* Спасибо!

----------


## Kozachello

> ...Это табличка с дома в начале ул.Торговой (вроде №6)  Что бы мог означать этот код? Ясно, что не номер дома. Индекс, который был до советских шестизначных? А когда?


 Это - послевоенная система (типа индексов) почтовых отделений, обслуживавших конкретные дома. Данный дом принадлежал к данному отделению.

----------


## Пушкин

Ребята, кто знает, куда подевался фонарь, который стоял между колонами Воронцовского дворца?

----------


## Kozachello

> Ребята, кто знает, куда подевался фонарь, который стоял между колонами Воронцовского дворца?


 Кажется, ВИСЕЛ, а не стоял?

----------


## kravshik

А что уже и его нет?
НУ чисто Одесса,не соскучишься.......

----------


## Пушкин

> Кажется, ВИСЕЛ, а не стоял?


 Стоял.

----------


## victor.odessa

В пятницу, рано утром на Тёщином мосту и субботу на Бульваре видел киношников. Снимали фильм. Может фонарь попадал в кадр и его сняли? Но на это надо иметь разрешение. Хотя... Это только предположение, т.к. другого объяснения у меня нет.

----------


## Пушкин

> В пятницу, рано утром на Тёщином мосту и субботу на Бульваре видел киношников. Снимали фильм. Может фонарь попадал в кадр и его сняли? Но на это надо иметь разрешение. Хотя... Это только предположение, т.к. другого объяснения у меня нет.


 Он ещё до киношников пропал, кстати фильм снимает Тарасуль.

----------


## 115117

вот при ремонте здания Дерибасовская,26 обнаружилась такая вот колонна

----------


## 115117

ну,еще пару фоток с того места где был,пардон,общественный туалет

----------


## 115117

последние две фотки

----------


## victor.odessa

> вот при ремонте здания Дерибасовская,26 обнаружилась такая вот колонна


 Возможно они помнят А.С.Пушкина, В.С.Воронцова, Г.Г.Маразли и других жителей и гостей нашего города. Ведь это одно из старейших зданий Одессы. А там, где в последние годы был туалет - был салон минеральных вод. А что будет сейчас?

----------


## mlch

> Возможно они помнят А.С.Пушкина, В.С.Воронцова, Г.Г.Маразли и других жителей и гостей нашего города. Ведь это одно из старейших зданий Одессы. А там, где в последние годы был туалет - был салон минеральных вод. А что будет сейчас?


 Абсолютно верно. В этом здании в 1820-е годы помещалась канцелярия Воронцова, где служил Пушкин. Но вот колонны, я подозреваю, поставлены были позже - именно при пристройке павильона минеральных вод. А это лет на 20 после пребывания Пушкина в Одессе. 
Впрочем, могу и ошибаться.

----------


## 115117

не знаю,колонна стоит на том месте где в советское время было фотоателье.прям лицом на Дерибасовскую.А совсем недавно там был маленький магазинчик золота "Леонардо" что ли.

----------


## victor.odessa

> не знаю,колонна стоит на том месте где в советское время было фотоателье.прям лицом на Дерибасовскую.А совсем недавно там был маленький магазинчик золота "Леонардо" что ли.


 В этом здании была "Медицинская книга"

----------


## Скрытик

> В этом здании была "Медицинская книга"


 Ныне ресторан Йокогама. Я был там когда ремонтировали его, ужасное состояние - стены практически построили заново. А Греческое посольство таки отстроили заново, практически все снесли. А подвалы старого Гамбринуса не трогали, я бывал там  :smileflag:

----------


## Larisa2009

Я учусь в Академии,нам задали реферат по теме,как в нашем регионе праздновали раньше Купала,есть ли какие-то исторические данные?Если кто знает где искать,подскажите,пожалуйста

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я учусь в Академии,нам задали реферат по теме,как в нашем регионе праздновали раньше Купала,есть ли какие-то исторические данные?Если кто знает где искать,подскажите,пожалуйста


 1.Обратитесь на филфак ОГУ им.Мечникова. Раньше студенты ездили по сёлам области и собирали всевозможные обряды, песни и т.д. Как Шурик из Кавказской пленницы.
2.Тот же университет - истфак. Изучают этнографию. Краеведение.

Но! Сейчас все в отпусках. Остаются только библиотеки.

----------


## kravshik

По благословению Высокопреосвященнейшего Агафангела,
митрополита Одесского и Измаильского начаты работы по восстановлению одного из старейших первых каменных храмов г. Одессы
"ВО ИМЯ ВСЕХ СВЯТЫХ"

Сейчас группа активистов,под руководством отца Олега и археолога Игоря Юшкова, успешно проводит раскопки храма.

Уже обнаружены части алтаря,основание колокольни и многое другое....

Если кому это интересно ,могут помочь по возможности,для дальнейшей работы нам необходимо дельные советы,личное присутствие,рабочий инструмент ,еще необходимо ограждение,строительные материалы....на первое время.....

и еще необходима любая информация о захоронениях на кладбище и инфа по храму!

для тех кому интересно-вот церковь всех святых,там на кладбище!

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

по телеку постоянно про это показывают. Очень интересно. А какой нужен рабочий инструмент?
По телеку показывали список захоронённых, но бегло.

----------


## xifedor

> по телеку постоянно про это показывают. Очень интересно. А какой нужен рабочий инструмент?
> По телеку показывали список захоронённых, но бегло.


 А по какому каналу и в какое время?




А мы приезжали смотреть на раскопки, наверное, около месяца назад. Нашли не сразу, т.к. не знали где именно они находятся. Нужно будет еще раз съездить: детям очень интересно, да и нам тоже.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

я не помню, иногда случайно попадаю на новости, и там показывают про раскопки очередной репортаж

----------


## Fisch

[QUOTE=kravshik;6083844]
и еще необходима любая информация о захоронениях на кладбище и инфа по храму!

Я уже писала об этом, но повторю:
Есть хорошая книжка, правда, уже редкая (1999 г.), "Некрополь Одессы", автор Виктор Иванович Головань. Кто интересуется, поищите. По поводу храма - обратитесь к матушке Серафиме /Свято-Михайловский женский монастырь/, она занималась историей храмов Одессы.

----------


## Garra

Друзья! С большим интересом читаю эту тему. Спасибо всем, кто развивает её. Когда смотрел некоторые фото старой Одессы - что-то щемило в груди. Полное ощущение, что раньше я это видел живьём. Может реинкарнация? В том же месте, но в другое время.
Кстати, если попадётся фильм "Улыбка Бога или чисто одесская история" -РЕКОМЕНДУЮ. Там есть много того, о чём мы здесь пишем и читаем. Кто найдёт - дайте знать! Обязательно куплю!

----------


## Скрытик

> Кстати, если попадётся фильм "Улыбка Бога или чисто одесская история" -РЕКОМЕНДУЮ. Там есть много того, о чём мы здесь пишем и читаем. Кто найдёт - дайте знать! Обязательно куплю!


 Фильм или книга? Торренты о таком фильме не знают 
Кто снимал (писал)? Когда?

----------


## Скрытик

Сорри, в яндексе нашел. Бюджет 8.5млн долларов? Почему ничего о нем не слышно???

----------


## VikZu

> Сорри, в яндексе нашел. Бюджет 8.5млн долларов? Почему ничего о нем не слышно???


 Фильм американо-русский снимался на штатовские деньги на нашей киностудии прошлым летом, у меня где-то фотки валялись со съемок. Соответственно все права на него у штатовцев, я даже не помню чтобы у нас на студии был рабочий материал по этому фильму.
http://ulibkaboga.com/index_rus.html
Во вторник наведу на студии справки и отпишу сюда.

----------


## Pumik

[QUOTE=Fisch;6095255]


> и еще необходима любая информация о захоронениях на кладбище и инфа по храму!
> 
> Я уже писала об этом, но повторю:
> Есть хорошая книжка, правда, уже редкая (1999 г.), "Некрополь Одессы", автор Виктор Иванович Головань.


 Эта книга, а также ДЕСЯТОК других редковстречающихся книг продаются на лотке на Б.Арнаутской угол Белинского, прямо напротив местного продуктового магазина. Все книги в одном двух экземплярах, но есть такие, которые даже не предполагала, что они еще есть в продаже.

----------


## Скрытик

Я уже перерыл все - премьера должна была быть в июне этого года, но скорее всего не состоялась. Качаю трейлер к фильму, самого фильма нет нигде...

----------


## VikZu

Кстати с юных лет очень люблю читать Гарина-Михайловского. У него немног написано за старую Одессу(детство писателя прошло в нашем городе).  У него в автобиографических повестях меня всегда интриговали два слова, "альвачик" и "семитаки".
Семитаки - что-то греческое, искал в google нашел, что это типа мягких бубликов с кунжутом. А альвачик-типа кислой айвы, или мармелада из нее.
Кто знает точнее?

----------


## Скрытик

Таки фильм был показан только на конкурсе, на экраны не выходил. Будем ждать...

----------


## VikZu

[QUOTE=Pumik;6119120]


> Эта книга, а также ДЕСЯТОК других редковстречающихся книг продаются на лотке на Б.Арнаутской угол Белинского, прямо напротив местного продуктового магазина. Все книги в одном двух экземплярах, но есть такие, которые даже не предполагала, что они еще есть в продаже.


 Я там в мае купил книгу 2006 года "Старые дома и другие памятные места Одессы" Губаря за 80 гр. До сих пор читаю каждый день :smileflag: . Продавщица, дама в возрасте, сказала что на складе берет постоянно книги за Одессу, но спрос не очень. Адрес склада дала очень приблизительный, назвала только улицу. В принципе сказала если хотите закажите, что вам надо и я посмотрюна складе. Понятно ей заработать хочется.

----------


## Скрытик

Нашел официальный сайт фильма - http://www.ulibkaboga.com/index_rus.html - вот это набор артистов! Уже с нетерпением жду!!!

----------


## Jorjic

> Кстати с юных лет очень люблю читать Гарина-Михайловского. У него немног написано за старую Одессу(детство писателя прошло в нашем городе).  У него в автобиографических повестях меня всегда интриговали два слова, "альвачик" и "семитаки".
> Семитаки - что-то греческое, искал в google нашел, что это типа мягких бубликов с кунжутом. А альвачик-типа кислой айвы, или мармелада из нее.
> Кто знает точнее?


 Бублики с семитатью - это одесская классика, которую слышу (и люблю) с детства. Как литературно правильно пишется и произносится - не знаю. Но семитать - это кунжут по-одесски.
Про альвачик, извините, слышу впервые.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

У Корнея Чуковского в повести "Серебряный герб" (повесть о детстве писателя) в подпольном подвальчике "у Дракондиди" клиентам подавали чай и БУБЛИКИ-СЕМИТАТИ. Вот такой вариант названия.

----------


## Garra

> Фильм или книга? Торренты о таком фильме не знают 
> Кто снимал (писал)? Когда?


 Фильм реж-ра Алейникова( Приключения Петрова и Васечкина). Фильм я смотрел на закрытом показе в Золотом Дюке - друзья пригласили. Столько любви и тепла...Я сперва опасался варианта "а-ля одессик". Не без этого,но на это просто не обращаешь внимания,это уходит на 10-ый план. Гениальный Джигарханян...Трогательный Карцев... Такая милая Одесса,о которой столько рассказывали бабушки и дедушки.В конце я плакал. К сожалению, ТОЙ Одессы уже не будет. Но,всё течёт,всё меняется. И режиссёр,полное ощущение, одессит. Я проверил - это не так.  Но так тонко уловил "одесские "вибрации. Браво!

----------


## Pumik

> Фильм реж-ра Алейникова( Приключения Петрова и Васечкина). Фильм я смотрел на закрытом показе в Золотом Дюке - друзья пригласили. Столько любви и тепла...Я сперва опасался варианта "а-ля одессик". Не без этого,но на это просто не обращаешь внимания,это уходит на 10-ый план. Гениальный Джигарханян...Трогательный Карцев... Такая милая Одесса,о которой столько рассказывали бабушки и дедушки.В конце я плакал. К сожалению, ТОЙ Одессы уже не будет. Но,всё течёт,всё меняется. И режиссёр,полное ощущение, одессит. Я проверил - это не так.  Но так тонко уловил "одесские "вибрации. Браво!


 Из интервью с режисером Владимиром Алениковым: "Фильм снят по книге замечательного одесского писателя Георгия Голубенко «Рыжий город». В нем собраны несколько десятков рассказов о жителях самого веселого города на земле – Одессы".

----------


## Jorjic

> Из интервью с режисером Владимиром Алениковым: "Фильм снят по книге замечательного одесского писателя Георгия Голубенко «Рыжий город». В нем собраны несколько десятков рассказов о жителях самого веселого города на земле – Одессы".


 Книга действительно очень приятная. Как курьез - примерно месяц назад купил ее за 5 (пять) гривен на развале у Нового базара.

----------


## Pumik

> Книга действительно очень приятная. Как курьез - примерно месяц назад купил ее за 5 (пять) гривен на развале у Нового базара.


 а в интернет магазине 80 грн...

----------


## 115117

я все про ту колонну...есть маааленький такой(все законно) ,совсем маленький шанс ее так сказать...ну,понимаете.тут возникает вопрос,куда ее можно с пользой дела и для памяти так сказать,пристроить?

----------


## kravshik

> я все про ту колонну...есть маааленький такой(все законно) ,совсем маленький шанс ее так сказать...ну,понимаете.тут возникает вопрос,куда ее можно с пользой дела и для памяти так сказать,пристроить?


 
напомните о какой колонне? 
об чем речь?

заинтриговали??????????

----------


## 115117

страничкой назад..

----------


## Jorjic

> напомните о какой колонне? 
> об чем речь?
> 
> заинтриговали??????????


 Колонна, которая обнаружилась в каменной кладке при разборке внутренних перекрытий дома на Дерибасовской, примыкающего к Горсаду. Рядом с нынешним рестораном Иокогама.

----------


## Старая яхна

> я все про ту колонну...есть маааленький такой(все законно) ,совсем маленький шанс ее так сказать...ну,понимаете.тут возникает вопрос,куда ее можно с пользой дела и для памяти так сказать,пристроить?


 Мож, в краеведческий музей? Он в аккурат за Горсадом- недалече. У них  внутренний дворик - там части памятника Екатерине стояли до реставрации. Колонна там может вписаться...

----------


## sasha2605

> Фильм или книга? Торренты о таком фильме не знают 
> Кто снимал (писал)? Когда?


 Посмотрел на сайт фильма, описание и трейлер - пришел в ужас просто.
Панкратов-Черный, Усатова... Не хватает Кокшенова и Крачковской разве что.
Почему-то, увы, кажется, что такого г... не видели с перестройки.

----------


## Fisch

> я все про ту колонну...есть маааленький такой(все законно) ,совсем маленький шанс ее так сказать...ну,понимаете.тут возникает вопрос,куда ее можно с пользой дела и для памяти так сказать,пристроить?


 Краеведческий музей готов принять. Свяжитесь с главным хранителем Ириной Михайловной.

----------


## Garra

> Посмотрел на сайт фильма, описание и трейлер - пришел в ужас просто.
> Панкратов-Черный, Усатова... Не хватает Кокшенова и Крачковской разве что.
> Почему-то, увы, кажется, что такого г... не видели с перестройки.


 Потрясающе! Вы уже сделали выводы! Не смотря! Понимамаю, что эта актёрская братия натолкнула на мысли, что фильм из разряда "для домохозяек",но это,уверяю, не так. Посмотрите - убедитесь

----------


## kravshik

> Краеведческий музей готов принять. Свяжитесь с главным хранителем Ириной Михайловной.


 а кто вообще сказал что ее отдадут ....или разрешили....

тогда конечно спасать.

----------


## sasha2605

> Потрясающе! Вы уже сделали выводы! Не смотря! Понимамаю, что эта актёрская братия натолкнула на мысли, что фильм из разряда "для домохозяек",но это,уверяю, не так. Посмотрите - убедитесь


 Я сделал выводы, повторяю, из совокупности - сайт, актерский состав, трейлер. Мне вполне хватило, спасибо.
Не думаю, что я захочу смотреть.
Я видел штук пятьдесят фильмов, с приблизительно этим же составом. Это фильм для Нижневартовска или Бугульмы из разряда "за Одессу". Буэээ.

----------


## Гидрант

> У Корнея Чуковского в повести "Серебряный герб" (повесть о детстве писателя) в подпольном подвальчике "у Дракондиди" клиентам подавали чай и БУБЛИКИ-СЕМИТАТИ. Вот такой вариант названия.


 Из статьи Губаря



> Высоко котировались калачи с маком и бублики «с семитатью», то есть кунжутом, греческих пекарей,


 http://vo.od.ua/article/9408
Много  интересного и очень ВКУСНО написано! :smileflag: 

P.S. А вот "прародитель" этого термина:



> *Simit* is a delicious circular bread, topped with _sesame seeds_  that is very common in Turkey.   It looks similar to a thin sesame bagel, however, the texture is lighter  and more like a croissant.  *Simit* is typically eaten for breakfast on the go or as snack along with a yogurt shake drink (Ayran).


 http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-289593

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ну не знаю, возможно Чуковскому с детства так запомнилось, а может, их в народе называли именно "семитати"

----------


## берсерк

...у Бабеля в Одесских рассказах : "Я не угощу вас чаем с семитатью"" и он набил им карманы семечками"". Бублики с семитатью - это наши одесские бублики, которые традиционно пеклись в раскаленных греческих печах и продавались на улицах горячими. Не путать с совковыми засушенными баранками!

----------


## берсерк

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/12048279.html
вот...нашел.

----------


## VikZu

Вот нашел и я.
http://www.kuking.spb.ru/class/viewtopic.php?p=848106&sid=417512c27d5a48f0b6cb03d0bde7e86a

----------


## kravshik

"ПРОСТИ ДОМ СТЕНА ,НО ТЕБЕ ХАНА"


Вопрос что происходит с нашей известной Одесской достопримечательностью?????

неужели ее хотят испохабить,как я понял рядом с известной точкой обзора появилось свободное место,что неужели там хотят тоже коробку из ЖБ выгнать,или уже вообще ,даже боюсь подумать хотят сам дом сносить?

вопрос возник  так как увидели прогуливаясь с гостями нашего города,плакат на стене дома"ПРОСТИ ДОМ СТЕНА ,НО ТЕБЕ ХАНА"    ???

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ты о чём?

----------


## kravshik

> ты о чём?


 смотри выше,вопрос поставлен

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

без комментариев

----------


## 115117

интересные фото нашего города .нашла здесь:
http://www.filokartist.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6059

ой,извините,не вышла неактивная ссылка..

----------


## mlch

> интересные фото нашего города .нашла здесь:
> http://www.filokartist.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6059
> 
> ой,извините,не вышла неактивная ссылка..


 Здорово! 
Такой подборки мне до сих пор не попадалось!

----------


## Larisa2009

> 1.Обратитесь на филфак ОГУ им.Мечникова. Раньше студенты ездили по сёлам области и собирали всевозможные обряды, песни и т.д. Как Шурик из Кавказской пленницы.
> 2.Тот же университет - истфак. Изучают этнографию. Краеведение.
> 
> Но! Сейчас все в отпусках. Остаются только библиотеки.


 Благодарю!У меня была мысль тоже так сделать(я имею ввиду проехаться по селам,даже интересно)

----------


## Jorjic

> интересные фото нашего города .нашла здесь:
> http://www.filokartist.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6059


 Да-а-а-а! Вот это подборочка. Спасибо!

----------


## kravshik

Народ почему тема заглохла,неужели неинтересно!!!!

----------


## lykawaja

интересно,видно фото новых нет)

----------


## kravshik

Да странно,а так все хорошо начиналось и интересно!!!
надо самому на разведку в такие места и самому интересно и тема не заглохнет

----------


## Orbital Kid

я, как квестер, бываю в таких местах, ууу
просто не везде берешь с собой фотик, ага

----------


## GERALIZA

[QUOTE=Дорофея;5640661]с удовольствием продолжу список таких мест

Патриаршая резиденция свято-Успенского мужского монастыря. Побывать просто так там затруднительно, вход только по благословению(разрешени) Но какая там красота, какой покой во время жарких одесских солнечных дней в тени деревьев....

Здравствуйте, красота конечно неописуемая, но на фото со Священником на скамеечке, мне кажется, что  что-то не так, или это только мне(????) так кажется???

----------


## Дорофея

А что не так? Это мой друг  :smileflag:  Только он не священник пока, а семинарист

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## kravshik

[QUOTE=GERALIZA;6465823]


> с удовольствием продолжу список таких мест
> 
> Патриаршая резиденция свято-Успенского мужского монастыря. Побывать просто так там затруднительно, вход только по благословению(разрешени) Но какая там красота, какой покой во время жарких одесских солнечных дней в тени деревьев....
> 
> Здравствуйте, красота конечно неописуемая, но на фото со Священником на скамеечке, мне кажется, что  что-то не так, или это только мне(????) так кажется???


 а что там не так????????

----------


## GERALIZA

> А что не так? Это мой друг  Только он не священник пока, а семинарист


 ну как мне видится, что за спиной Вашего друга кто-то есть, но вот только не могу понять "кто-то" это живой человек сидящий рядом или... просто не похоже, что это деффект фотографии.

----------


## Дорофея

За его спиной дерево со срезом

----------


## amrina

> За его спиной дерево со срезом


 а мне показалось что это лицо девушки?

----------


## arkoh

Привет всем старожилам форума. Я так первый раз здесь. Вижу народ эрудированный : все знает.
 Меня давно интересует вопрос: что было написано на боковых гранях пьедестала памятника Пушкину? На некоторых старых фото ( напр. http://picasaweb.google.com/avdotka/_50#5191073089761638642) видны доски, но прочесть невозможно - не хватает четкости старого снимка. Может кто знает историю зтих досок?

----------


## victor.odessa

На полукруглом валике, окаймляющем основание бюста, с той его стороны, что обращена к морю, вырезано: "По проекту Хр. Васильева лепила Ж. Полонская, отлив. А. Моран". 
На пьедестале надпись: "А.С. Пушкину. Граждане Одессы", Выше, на лентах в основании лиры, начертано: "1820-1824" – годы южной ссылки поэта. На обратной стороне поместили старый одесский городской герб. На драпировке же бюста там, где она ниспадает на герб, выгравирована надпись: "Ж. Полонская". Ниже, на гранитном постаменте, выбито: "Сооружен в 1888 году". На верхней ступени с лицевой стороны памятника полустертая надпись: "Гранит Гниванских ломок Винницкого уезда Подольской губ. пожертвован...". 

Согласно проекту Х. К. Васильева, на постаменте предполагалось со всех четырех сторон высечь цитаты из пушкинских произведений, относящиеся к Одессе и Югу. Однако кураторы строительства нашли, «что самое лучшее и более всего соответствующее обстоятельствам, как сооружался памятник и на чьи средства», сделать лаконичную надпись на его лицевой стороне: «А. С. Пушкину граждане Одессы», а с противоположной — «Сооружен в 1888 году»… 

Открытки, представленные Вами, относятся к 50- м годам. Возможно, после реставрации памятника в послевоенные годы и были установлены мраморные таблички с цитатами из пушкинских произведений, относящиеся к Одессе.

----------


## arkoh

Это понятно ( на более ранних снимках боковых досок нет). Меня интересует в каких годах они были и что там написано.

----------


## kravshik

мне просто самому интересно,где в Одессе такое нашли,где находится,хочется увидеть своими глазами ?

----------


## GERALIZA

> За его спиной дерево со срезом


 А я-то уж подумала, о Чудо:"Ангел за спиной..."

----------


## GERALIZA

> а мне показалось что это лицо девушки?


 Ну вот значит я не одна такая.А то я уже подумала, что я тю-тю

----------


## Silver_ring

[QUOTE=Nofret;5640494][IMG]QUOTE]

Как интересно! Как красиво!! Всю свою сознательную жизнь мечтаю попасть в стены киностудии! Посмотреть, почувствовать!))))

----------


## Silver_ring

Вложение 436330
нежинская ул.

----------


## Silver_ring

Вложение 436337

Если кто нибудь знает, что символизирует эта женщина, прошу писать!

Она мне очень интересна! Знаю минимум три места в городе, где она еть.
И одно место в Евпатории.

----------


## Mystique

Место вполне доступное (санаторий "Аркадия"), но всё ж народу там довольно мало) Мб кто-то знает, что это за здание было изначально?

----------


## arkoh

*mlch*  ( стр. 16) поделился найденными в сети интересными воспоминаниями.
Штерн Лев Иосифович. "Из воспоминаний об Одессе".

Так там появилось продолжение

http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod6.shtml
http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod7.shtml

----------


## Silver_ring

Знаю это место.
Сама недавно для себя нашла.

Там в верху окошки.. вы видели да?

Женщина с собакой - Диана? Вторую не могу прочесть.

Может воображение, но мне тем более интересно было бы, чтобы вы сходили в Дачу.
Там на дверях центрального входа тоже изображена Та же женщина с собакой.

----------


## lykawaja

> Место вполне доступное (санаторий "Аркадия"), но всё ж народу там довольно мало) Мб кто-то знает, что это за здание было изначально?


 Я думаю вам лучше в этой теме задать этот вопрос,там много знающих людей)

----------


## Rico

Таааак, а я что-то пропустила в этой жизни. А как пройти к этому самому санаторию "Аркадия"?

----------


## Orbital Kid

изначально это первоначальное здание самого санатория
а находится он на Францезском бульваре 40

----------


## Hvarshat

Вот еще санаторий Аркадия. Очень люблю там гулять  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Жемчужина в куче...

----------


## Jorjic

Еще один раритет. Наверняка это уже публиковалось, но сегодня вдруг обратил внимание и стало очень жалко, что это погибает. Вот бы отреставрировать!

----------


## Silver_ring

> Еще один раритет. Наверняка это уже публиковалось, но сегодня вдруг обратил внимание и стало очень жалко, что это погибает. Вот бы отреставрировать!


 А ведь и вправду раритет.. Сколько себя помню - он там!

Странно так получается, мы тут все Одессу любим - причем когда говорим, что любим, это значит не так как "любим николаев" или там какой другой город..
Мы вполне отдаем себе отчет, что любим не просто набор букв, а любим существо, заключенное для нас в этих буквах.. камнях и улицах.
А вот спасти не можем.

----------


## VikZu

> Еще один раритет. Наверняка это уже публиковалось, но сегодня вдруг обратил внимание и стало очень жалко, что это погибает. Вот бы отреставрировать!


 Кстати похоже что нарисовано это на холсте, где-то в 70х годах. Художественной ценности не представляет, реставрации не подлежит и скорее всего при ближайшем ремонте будет уничтожен. Если не найдется ценитель плаката в стиле соцреализма эпохи развитого застоя....

----------


## Silver_ring

> Кстати похоже что нарисовано это на холсте, где-то в 70х годах. Художественной ценности не представляет, реставрации не подлежит и скорее всего при ближайшем ремонте будет уничтожен. Если не найдется ценитель плаката в стиле соцреализма эпохи развитого застоя....


 ))))) все что единично, рукотворно, принадлежит исторически завершившейся эпохе..

да, конечно же не имеет никакой ценности))) вы абсолютно правы! Непременно выбросить!!

))

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а мне очень нравятся подобные картины, очень в детстве любила в них втыкать, аппетитные они какие-то. Спасибо за поросят! Давно хотела эту фотку!

----------


## 115117

все.не будет обещанной колонны.Утащили.Со строителями за денежку договорились,загвоздка была в машине.
Каким образом узнал прораб-ума не приложу.Сегодня ночью вывез.Не удивлюсь,если на чью-то дачу.Самое обидное,что практического применения ей трудно найти,разве что польстит чьему-то самолюбию.Нет,чтоб в музей подарить!Козлы.Простите за ругательства,когда уже эти людишки подавятся?

----------


## kravshik

> все.не будет обещанной колонны.Утащили.Со строителями за денежку договорились,загвоздка была в машине.
> Каким образом узнал прораб-ума не приложу.Сегодня ночью вывез.Не удивлюсь,если на чью-то дачу.Самое обидное,что практического применения ей трудно найти,разве что польстит чьему-то самолюбию.Нет,чтоб в музей подарить!Козлы.Простите за ругательства,когда уже эти людишки подавятся?


 так а что помешало раньше ее в музей передать,или музей тянул резину,что-то я не уловил???
я думал она уже отдана,надо было сообщить раньше,в самом начале когда ты говорил,машину сейчас найти не проблема

----------


## Скрытик

Наконец держу в руках вторую книгу Дроздовского "Старая Одесса - торговля и промышленность". Потрясающее издание и полиграфия, очень много новых для меня открыток и фотографий, очень рекомендую. (С дарственной надписью авторов Красновой и Дроздовского  :smileflag: )
Грустное только цена - далеко не все ценители старой Одессы смогут себе позволить купить ее

----------


## 115117

у них своя машина с разрешением кататься по Дерибасовской.Та колонна настолько тяжелая,что ее только краном можно было на машину погрузить и с нее.завтра пойду с прорабом разговаривать,посмотрю что скажет.но все одно обидно.
 да,а книга действительно потрясающая.у мну тоже с автографом(хвастаюсь)

----------


## kravshik

> Наконец держу в руках вторую книгу Дроздовского "Старая Одесса - торговля и промышленность". Потрясающее издание и полиграфия, очень много новых для меня открыток и фотографий, очень рекомендую. (С дарственной надписью авторов Красновой и Дроздовского )
> Грустное только цена - далеко не все ценители старой Одессы смогут себе позволить купить ее


 Да уж цена конечно веселая,я не думаю что она так должна стоить,особенно в наше время,это уж загнули....

хотя я и сам  Одессит и интересуюсь краеведением Одессы,в свое время видел тоже вживую первую книгу,красиво ,красочно,но в основном известные фото,есть пару редких и плюс аннотации,но все равно интересно, но не  за такие деньги!!!

----------


## kravshik

> у них своя машина с разрешением кататься по Дерибасовской.Та колонна настолько тяжелая,что ее только краном можно было на машину погрузить и с нее.завтра пойду с прорабом разговаривать,посмотрю что скажет.но все одно обидно.
>  да,а книга действительно потрясающая.у мну тоже с автографом(хвастаюсь)


 вполне могли и на металл запросто сдать,даже не на дачу кому-то.
больше ничего интересного не находится??

----------


## 115117

сегодня выяснила,что у руководства стройки(не один объект в городе) есть мифическое место-усадьба?музей?личный дом?-не выяснила,куда собственно свозят со всех объектов все что представляет интерес.не сомневаюсь,что это просто чей-то частный дом.вот,к сожалению,такая история.

----------


## Jorjic

Проходили мимо и вдруг бросилось в глаза...
Старое в новом. Извините за ностальгические мотивы..

----------


## Jorjic

Полез в архив и нашел вот такие снимки. Может быть что-то я уже и публиковал, не помню. Намеренно не убирал сдвоенные фото - это была тогда мода на стереофотографии. У меня были продвинутые предки.
  
Качество, конечно, не ахти, но исходники очень маленького размера.

----------


## Буджак

> Старое в новом.


 Или новое в старом. Я когда покупал квартиру, заказал дверь одному ныне покойному мастеру с золотыми руками. Он сделал дверь точно такую же, как была старая, еще дореволюционная, только чуть-чуть темнее получилась. Потом ко мне подошел сосед и взял координаты того мастера, и ему сделали точно такую же. Теперь у нас на этаже 2 одинаковых двери, очень красивых, с резьбой, как в 1903 году - любо-дорого посмотреть. А ниже соседи поставили современные, сейфовые. Смотрятся в старом доме просто убого... Все-таки, квартира начинается с двери!

----------


## arkoh

Наткулся на  старую  одесскую открытку - санаторий или дом отдыха.

Кто знает где это и как называлось?

----------


## Vaita

Нашла! Книга Курорты Одессы, 1955г. Похожая фотка Подпись: "Здание нового санатория "Приморье" в Аркадии"

----------


## Jorjic

Да, это бывший санаторий "Приморье" в Аркадии. Что там сейчас - не знаю, в списке одесских санаториев не числится.

----------


## 115117

еще там был крест вмурован в стену,обычный такой большой,чугунный ?вроде.Попросили строителей обратно вмуровать.Больше ниче интересного,ну,там,гвозди квадратные,одна плитка от камина не в счет.

----------


## arkoh

Спасибо Vaita и Jorjic.
 Действительно, архитектура типичная для 50-х - "Сталинский ампир." Особенно порадовала " Девушка с веслом."

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

> Да, это бывший санаторий "Приморье" в Аркадии. Что там сейчас - не знаю, в списке одесских санаториев не числится.


 Теперь там гостиничный комплекс "Аркадия-плаза"
и выглядит вот так

----------


## Jorjic

> Теперь там гостиничный комплекс "Аркадия-плаза" и выглядит вот так.


 Вполне симпатично выглядит. Но девушку с веслом я бы на их месте оставил.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

да, хорошо, что облагородили, а не оставили разрушаться, как остальные санатории

----------


## arkoh

> Вполне симпатично выглядит. Но девушку с веслом я бы на их месте оставил.


 А может и оставили?
На представленном снимке не видно того места, где девушка стояла.

----------


## Agnessa

> Наконец держу в руках вторую книгу Дроздовского "Старая Одесса - торговля и промышленность". Потрясающее издание и полиграфия, очень много новых для меня открыток и фотографий, очень рекомендую. (С дарственной надписью авторов Красновой и Дроздовского )
> Грустное только цена - далеко не все ценители старой Одессы смогут себе позволить купить ее


 А где ценители могут увидеть ее? В "КС"? На "Острове сокровищ"?..

----------


## Скрытик

Мне знакомые принесли. Но вероятно она должна  быть в  ДК, точно есть  во  Всемирном клубе одесситов.

----------


## 115117

сегодня видела две этих книги на Садовой,7.Но шо-то сильно дорого.1800 грн одна книжка.

----------


## Скрытик

> сегодня видела две этих книги на Садовой,7.Но шо-то сильно дорого.1800 грн одна книжка.


 Первая мне вышла 100у.е., вторая 1200грн. (100 и 150у.е. соответственно) Но это без накруток от магазинов, от самих авторов.

----------


## Alexandr

> Первая мне вышла 100у.е., вторая 1200грн. (100 и 150у.е. соответственно) Но это без накруток от магазинов, от самих авторов.


 Для хороших изданий абсолютно нормальная цена. Я когда увидел альбом Саудека всего за 100 у.е. был рад.  :smileflag:

----------


## 115117

да,кто захочет купить,дешевле напрямую с автором связаться.

----------


## kravshik

> сегодня видела две этих книги на Садовой,7.Но шо-то сильно дорого.1800 грн одна книжка.


 Да уж цена конечно веселая,я не думаю что она так должна стоить,особенно в наше время,это уж загнули....

хотя я и сам Одессит и интересуюсь краеведением Одессы,в свое время видел тоже вживую первую книгу,красиво ,красочно,но в основном известные фото,есть пару редких и плюс аннотации,но все равно интересно, но не за такие деньги!!!

----------


## Скрытик

> Да уж цена конечно веселая,я не думаю что она так должна стоить,особенно в наше время,это уж загнули....
> 
> хотя я и сам Одессит и интересуюсь краеведением Одессы,в свое время видел тоже вживую первую книгу,красиво ,красочно,но в основном известные фото,есть пару редких и плюс аннотации,но все равно интересно, но не за такие деньги!!!


 Вся проблема в себестоимости издания. Я промолчу про то что некоторые открытки на староконке тянут под 100 баксов одна, предположим что Дроздовский их покупал не там и намного дешевле. При тираже всего в 1000 экземпляров себестоимость самой полиграфии очень и очень высокая, увы

----------


## kravshik

наверное в таком случае надо было издать не на таком уровне полиграфии,либо расчет был не на обычных граждан,одесситов ,а на более высокий уровень покупателей,либо буржуев из-за границы,либо одесситов, токи уже не с Одессы,как мне кажется

----------


## Jorjic

> Вся проблема в себестоимости издания. Я промолчу про то что некоторые открытки на староконке тянут под 100 баксов одна, предположим что Дроздовский их покупал не там и намного дешевле. При тираже всего в 1000 экземпляров себестоимость самой полиграфии очень и очень высокая, увы


 Овес нынче дорог. ©
А на самом деле, есть две цели - заработать бабки или опубликовать интересные факты. В каждом случае можно найти нужные отмазки. Единство и борьба противоположностей.

----------


## [email protected]

сама недавно слюнки пускала на эти книги...

----------


## Vaita

Может подсказть автору выпустить "дешевый " вариант книги?

----------


## Jina

> все.не будет обещанной колонны.Утащили.Со строителями за денежку договорились,загвоздка была в машине.
> Каким образом узнал прораб-ума не приложу.Сегодня ночью вывез.Не удивлюсь,если на чью-то дачу.Самое обидное,что практического применения ей трудно найти,разве что польстит чьему-то самолюбию.Нет,чтоб в музей подарить!Козлы.Простите за ругательства,когда уже эти людишки подавятся?


 Самое ужасное-наверное, в маталлолом.

----------


## kravshik

> Может подсказть автору выпустить "дешевый " вариант книги?


 а почему бы и нет?
так сказать бюджетный вариант,не с таким уровнем полиграфии,главное чтобы была и информация и на хорошем уровне виды Одессы,есс-но не в ч-б варианте.

я думаю что этот вариант тоже найдет свою аудиторию.

----------


## Velena

> сегодня видела две этих книги на Садовой,7.Но шо-то сильно дорого.1800 грн одна книжка.


 Сегодня видела на Бунина,33-  по 2400 каждая(

----------


## Скрытик

> Сегодня видела на Бунина,33-  по 2400 каждая(


 Это борзеют магазины.
100% накрутки это таки наглость 
Могу попробовать заказать книги через знакомых. Но не много.

----------


## Jina

> Это борзеют магазины.
> 100% накрутки это таки наглость 
> Могу попробовать заказать книги через знакомых. Но не много.


 Если попробовать через знакомых,то какова будет стоимость?Если реально,то куплю обе. Тел. в личке.

----------


## Скрытик

Цену на вторую я называл - я взял за 1200грн, первую не знаю, уточню.

----------


## Jina

> Цену на вторую я называл - я взял за 1200грн, первую не знаю, уточню.


 Жаба душит меня.Вернусь,если можно ,к этому вопросу через пару дней!

----------


## Agnessa

Кстати, о вариантах. В том же "КС" на Бунина - "Тринадцатая сказка" за 77 гр. и рядом в мягкой обложке, карманного формата, - за 30. Вопрос: какую книгу вы купите?..

----------


## kravshik

Ну это уж смотря для чего,иногда для себя можно и попроще- а иногда и для себя берешь в более лучшем качестве ,если на подарок или еще куда,можно и в твердом переплете,опять же дальнейшее предназначение играет роль.

----------


## Jorjic

Уже несколько раз заходила речь о старых павильонах трамвайных остановок. Сегодня отправился в "затерянный мир", проехался на "жди меня". Впечатление потрясающее, трудно описать словами. Трамвай останавливается там, где удобно людям, с ватманом (!) здороваются и на ходу успевают обменяться несколькими словами... Путешествие в детство.
Ну и плюс к тому обнаружился еще один остановочный павильон "с раньшего времени".

----------


## Скрытик

Нарыл в сети еще старые открытки, скорее всего рисунки. Потрясла надпись на одной из них "Вид с мора"  :smileflag: 
http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=50

----------


## Jorjic

> Нарыл в сети еще старые открытки, скорее всего рисунки. Потрясла надпись на одной из них "Вид с мора" 
> http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=50


 А "Маленький Фонтан"?

----------


## kravshik

> Уже несколько раз заходила речь о старых павильонах трамвайных остановок. Сегодня отправился в "затерянный мир", проехался на "жди меня". Впечатление потрясающее, трудно описать словами. Трамвай останавливается там, где удобно людям, с ватманом (!) здороваются и на ходу успевают обменяться несколькими словами... Путешествие в детство.
> Ну и плюс к тому обнаружился еще один остановочный павильон "с раньшего времени".


 Это очень интересно, есть что рассказать по этому поводу.Чуть позже напишу,только не очень приятное по поводу этой линии и именно этого павильона.

----------


## mlch

> А "Маленький Фонтан"?


 Дословный перевод с французского левой верхней надписи. И переводил явно не одессит.  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Проедьтесь кто-то пофоткайте по линии 20 трамвая. Там тоже есть такие старые остановки, были, по крайней мере. Сама я б с удоволствием, но--жутковато там, второй раз не очень хотца туда ехать))) а вот мусчины--могли б

----------


## Jorjic

> Проедьтесь кто-то пофоткайте по линии 20 трамвая. Там тоже есть такие старые остановки, были, по крайней мере. Сама я б с удоволствием, но--жутковато там, второй раз не очень хотца туда ехать))) а вот мусчины--могли б


 Ну зачем так демонизировать? Такая себе нормальная "зона"... Остановки там действительно занимательные. А потом, в виде компенсации, можно еще и рыбку свежую купить.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

мене было страшно, т.к. прониклась исторической атмосферой места  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> Ну зачем так демонизировать? Такая себе нормальная "зона"... Остановки там действительно занимательные. А потом, в виде компенсации, можно еще и рыбку свежую купить.


 Есть предложение провести путешествие по линии 20-го трамвая,пока еще что-то осталось,наша *группа "Одесситы за электротранспорт "* собирается туда на вылазку.
с фотофиксацией оставшихся строений,и изучением нынешнего состояния путей.
*есть опасения о снятии линии 20-го.!*

 статья Кайзера написанная для его ЖЖ про это место,очень интересная
http://kaiser-w.livejournal.com/tag/хаджибей


Если интересно пишите,отзывайтесь,расскажем что интересного.

----------


## exse

Когда-то нашел фото на БПИ (бескрайних просторах интернета). Указывалось, что сделано в Одессе во время войны. Первое впечатление было, что это дом (которого уже нет) возле оперного. Но мощение тротуара, пространство за коллонадой, да и дом слева в глубине напоминает что-то типа Нового рынка. Может это и не Одесса вовсе?

----------


## Jaak Logus

Похоже на какой-то вокзал (то, что слева) и напоминает Львов.

----------


## Пушкин

_Графоманское,подражательное...;-)
_
городским ...патриотом повезло мне родиться,
я хотел бы на любимой Одессе жениться!
Но любовь моя скорее геронтофильная,
чем старее и грязнее-тем более сильная.
А поэтому против я любых перемен,
не нужны новостройки, я люблю хрупкость стен,
жаль,что трубы меняют, ведь там города кровь!
Пусть Одесса страдает-я ведь дам ей любовь!

Прочел это на Одноклаклассниках и что то в сердце кольнуло. Это как же надо не любить город в котором родился, что бы так ехидничать??? Написавший это  - городской чиновник.

----------


## Буджак

Я даже догадываюсь, кто...

----------


## 115117

хто,хто,кого закатать в хрупкие стены?

----------


## exse

Может не совсем в тему, но вот Одесса времен оккупации:



Судя по тени - дом напротив оперного уже разбомблен.


К сообщению #823:



> Это я выкладывал, как шутку. Фото сделано примерно в конце 50-х. Это была киносъемка. Какой фильм снимали - уже не помню.


 Так и назывался фильм - "Убийство на улице Данте" (1956) Снимались начинающие М.Казаков, Смоктуновский, Гафт

----------


## mlch

> Может не совсем в тему, но вот Одесса времен оккупации:
> Вложение 528553
> Вложение 528557
> 
> Судя по тени - дом напротив оперного уже разбомблен.
> Вложение 528570


 Очень даже в тему.
Жаль только - мелковаты снимки.

----------


## Jorjic

И снова о старых трамвайных остановках. Не помню, упоминалась ли эта, в Херсонском сквере. Тут даже эмблема сохранилась.

----------


## arkoh

Когда -то ( кажется до 1958 г) на Старобазарной площади стояла башня - все что оставалось от Сарого базара. Не встречал ли кто в Инете ее ( башни) фото? И вообще старые фото этой площади.

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

> Когда -то ( кажется до 1958 г) на Старобазарной площади стояла башня - все что оставалось от Сарого базара. Не встречал ли кто в Инете ее ( башни) фото? И вообще старые фото этой площади.


 Вот одну единственную фотку нашел

----------


## Скрытик

Ну тут качество получше будет:
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=8&pos=14

----------


## Скрытик

Вот еще :
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=47&pos=37

Еще нашел:
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=3&pos=5

----------


## arkoh

спасибо за старый базар.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот фото Старобазарной площади, сделанные в конце 50-х.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ой, третья фотка очень похожа на ту, которую тут заливали в полуразрушенном виде и спрашивали, Одесса ли это

----------


## Jorjic

> ой, третья фотка очень похожа на ту, которую тут заливали в полуразрушенном виде и спрашивали, Одесса ли это


 Вряд ли. Этот домик и сейчас стоит. Вот современное фото.

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

Я так понимаю что башня стояла в центре сквера где сейчас стоит памятник атаману Головатому?
ИМХО с башней было красивше....

----------


## mlch

> Я так понимаю что башня стояла в центре сквера где сейчас стоит памятник атаману Головатому?
> ИМХО с башней было красивше....


 Правильно понимаешь.
По изначальному проекту площадь была застроена по периметру и по диагоналям однотипными двухэтажными торговыми рядами (единственный сохранившийся - на углу с Базарной улицей)
Диагональные здания сходились у башни. После закрытия базара здания постепенно ветшали и разрушались. Последней упала башня. Сама

----------


## Jorjic

> ... Последней упала башня. Сама


 Я не уверен, что сама. Я, конечно, был "глуп и мал", но все же, кажется, ее снесли. Для безопасности, разумеется.

----------


## Jorjic

Там же обнаружил еще фото того же периода. Насколько я понимаю, это остатки памятника Радецкому

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Там же обнаружил еще фото того же периода. Насколько я понимаю, это остатки памятника Радецкому


 А где он находился?

----------


## Jorjic

> А где он находился?


 Старосенная площадь. Во время съемки он назывался сквер 9-го января.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Старосенная площадь. Во время съемки он назывался сквер 9-го января.


 Судя по фото он находился где-то в районе нынешнего цветочного павильона и лицом был обращен к трамвайному депо? В каком году его демонтировали?

----------


## mlch

> Там же обнаружил еще фото того же периода. Насколько я понимаю, это остатки памятника Радецкому


 Похоже. 

Но тогда это должно быть Первое кладбище (парк Ильича) Именно там стоял этот памятник.
***
Вот еще одна фотография

Три или четыре из двенадцати камней с орлами сидевшими на них, окружавших памятник, и  сейчас еще можно увидеть на территории парка. Орлов, правда нет уже давно.

----------


## Good++++

Относительно памятника Радецкому на первом кладбище в этой теме уже писалось:
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=3041965&postcount=286
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=3042534&postcount=288
Может после разрушения кладбища памятник переносили в сквер 9 января?

----------


## 115117

вот у меня тож есть фотка,а когда его снесли?

----------


## mlch

> Может после разрушения кладбища памятник переносили в сквер 9 января?


 Вот у меня тоже мелькнула эта мысль.
Может - хотели использовать постамент, как памятник какому-нибудь "герою революции" ?

----------


## mlch

> вот у меня тож есть фотка,а *когда его снесли*?


 В тридцатых годах, когда кладбище "ликвидировали".

----------


## Старая яхна

Я, конечно, дико извиняюсь, но, несмотря на мое глубочайшее уважение к присутствующим здесь авторитетам, по-моему, данный объект никак не может быть памятнком  Радецкому. В поданой ранее инфе ясно написано, что памятник был из  "темно-красного гранита", как и окружающие его тумбы, которые я ежедневно усердно пересчитываю (все 4). А "пирамида" из сквера явно выложена из отдельных  каких- то светлых камней.  А вот, что это таки да  было - интересно. Опросила всех домашних аксакалов - никто ее не помнит....

----------


## kravshik

Честно сказать,да материал  смущает,хотя фото ч-б ,надо присмотреться,а где сделаны фото,я понимаю что его могли перенести -основание монумента

----------


## Скрытик

> Честно сказать,да материал  смущает,хотя фото ч-б ,надо присмотреться,а где сделаны фото,я понимаю что его могли перенести -основание монумента


 Как вариант его таки перенесли, предварительно расколов цельный кусок мрамора на части. Ведь сам монумент на старом месте отсутствует. А формы достаточно похожи.

----------


## Старая яхна

Меня терзают смутные сомнения, что это фотки со стороны Куликового поля и это первый вариант памятника борцам за установление советской власти в Одессе. Где-то была инфа о нем - надо поискать...

----------


## exse

Еще Одесса период оккупации.
Из трубы вроде дым идет, готовятся к спектаклю:


Наверное опять "Травиата":

----------


## mlch

> Меня терзают смутные сомнения, что это фотки со стороны Куликового поля и это первый вариант памятника борцам за установление советской власти в Одессе. Где-то была инфа о нем - надо поискать...


 Тот был другой совсем.
Обсуждалось тут на форуме и фото выкладывались. Поищу - дам ссылку.

----------


## Jaak Logus

С какой стороны Куликового поля? Там купол ж.д. вокзала имеется, скорее всего уже восстановленного после ВОВ.

----------


## mlch

> С какой стороны Куликового поля? Там купол ж.д. вокзала имеется, скорее всего уже восстановленного после ВОВ.


 За купол - плюс за наблюдательность.
А с Куликовым полем - напутал. Жоржик же написал, что это - Старосенная площадь!

----------


## Jaak Logus

> За купол - плюс за наблюдательность.
> А с Куликовым полем - напутал. Жоржик же написал, что это - Старосенная площадь!


 Тогда вам минус в репу, за то что не читали, что написал я в ответ на его пост
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=7457007&postcount=1019

----------


## mlch

> Тогда вам минус в репу, за то что не читали, что написал я в ответ на его пост
> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=7457007&postcount=1019


 Тогда при чем тут вот это: 



> *С какой стороны Куликового поля?* Там купол ж.д. вокзала имеется, скорее всего уже восстановленного после ВОВ.


 ??

----------


## Jaak Logus

Вообще это был ответ на это предположение 


> Меня терзают смутные сомнения, что это фотки со стороны Куликового поля и это первый вариант памятника борцам за установление советской власти в Одессе


 Видимо мы недопоняли друг другаю

----------


## Старая яхна

Это я, как  истинная женщина,  я вас запутала и увела в сторону  Не настаиваю на своей версии.Однако, купол ж.д. вокзала просматривается также и со стороны Куликового. А на фото точно Старосенной сквер? Из всех опрошеных мною старых жителей моего молдаванского двора, никто не помнит там памятника ни до,ни после войны...  
Ужасно интересно все то, что неизвестно...

----------


## Гидрант

После ваших обсуждений мне тоже стало смутно (но ОЧЕНь смутно!) припоминаться это сооружение из ракушняковых блоков, находившееся действительно на Старосенной площади где-то между ликеро-водочным и нынешней конечной остановкой трамвая (в спину ей). По временным меткам: или самый конец 50-х или самое начало 60-х.  Ничего на этой полуразрушенной пирамиде не стояло.

Сейчас вот пришла в голову мысль, а не было ли связи *с 9-м января* - какой-нибудь довоенный знак в память этих событий?

----------


## arkoh

> Я не уверен, что сама. Я, конечно, был "глуп и мал", но все же, кажется, ее снесли. Для безопасности, разумеется.


 Сама упала. Помню какой в тот день  был переполох в городе. Я там был на следующий день и видел груду камней и никаких заборов или техники ( если бы сносили)

----------


## Пушкин

> Я не уверен, что сама. Я, конечно, был "глуп и мал", но все же, кажется, ее снесли. Для безопасности, разумеется.


 Сама, сама - я часто гулял с дедушкой в Кировском, благо жили они в Базарном переулке (Ониловой), так вот дед рассказывал что башня сама упала - от старости и называл он её при этом  - Каланчой. Там потом памятник рабочему и колхознице стоял. А под круглой тумбой какой то отопительный узел. Ещё помню, стоял в сквере гранитный олень - большой такой, в натуральную величину, но исчез куда то после реконструкции сквера в конце 70-х, как и рабочий с колхозницей. И были прекрасные деревянные резные беседки, одна большая - вторая по меньше - видимо остались от Старого базара, каменное основание одной из них, до сих пор сохранилось.

----------


## Гидрант

> Сама, сама - я часто гулял с дедушкой в Кировском, благо жили они в Базарном переулке (Ониловой), так вот дед рассказывал что башня сама упала - от старости и называл он её при этом  - каланчой. Там потом памятник рабочему и колхознице стоял. А под круглой тумбой какой то отопительный узел. Ещё помню, стоял в сквере гранитный олень - большой такой, в натуральную величину, но исчез куда то после реконструкции сквера в конце 70-х, как и рабочий с колхозницей.


 Упала каланча до моей памяти, так что, несмотря на привычку все ломать в детстве, я как и Шурик из "Кавказской пленницы", имею алиби.
А вот через пару лет после падения, помню, с удовольствием ходил вокруг оставшейся клумбы и рассматривал пестро раскрашенных ГНОМИКОВ, расставленых по углам бордюра.

----------


## Старая яхна

+1 Я тоже больших (?) гномиков разукрашеных на круглой клумбе помню.... и оленя (смутно)

----------


## arkoh

> А вот, что это таки да  было - интересно. Опросила всех домашних аксакалов - никто ее не помнит....


 Пирамида была из ракушняка и по нй стекала вода, а вокруг вроде небольшого бассейна - фонтан это был в 50-е.

----------


## Старая яхна

АГА! Действительно! Теперь я и на фото увидала  бассейн! Ну, вспоминайте, пожалуйста еще что-нибудь! А, кстати, одинокий лев в этом сквере как туда попал, не знаете, случайно?

----------


## arkoh

Хотел бы обсудить такую тему: Как называлась Потемкинская лестница до того , как в 1950-е годы получила современное название.

 На одном сайте высказано мнение, что раньше Лестница вообще не имела названия.
Автор в доказательство приводит выдержки из научной и художественной литературы рубежа 19-го  - 20-го веков и надписи на старых открытках с изображением лестницы.
==========================================
Цитата 1:  
"Потемкинская лестница построена в 1837 -1841г.г. и до современного - 'Потемкинская', по-видимому не имела имени собственного. В современной литературе приводят разные названия: Портовая, Бульварная, Большая, Гигантская, Воронцовская, которые будто бы имела Лестница в прошлом. Но это не подтверждается первоисточниками. Так энциклопедия Брокгауза и Ефрона конца 19-го века пишет в статье об Одессе: 'Из бульваров лучший - Николаевский, с прекрасным видом на море и город, гигантской (200 ступеней, 10 широких площадок) мраморной лестницей, спускающейся в приморскую часть города ...'. Из контекста видно, что слово 'гигантская' не название, а просто прилагательное ( к тому же написанное с маленькой буквы) к слову лестница. На старых фотооткрытках с изображением лестницы обычно написано: ' Лестница Николаевского бульвара',"Лестница при Николаевском Бульваре" или " бульварная лестница", просто лестница и только на одной открытке на французском написано LESCALER RICHELIEU ( ришельевская лестница).

Цитата 2:
Так же в художественой литературе написанной на рубеже 19 -20-го веков авторми-одесситами или жившими в городе, я нигде не встречал собственного имени лестницы. Например, Зеев (Владимир) Жаботинский в романе "Пятеро" (1936) упоминает лестницу в трех местах: 1)"...и сама портовая нация, в картузах и каскетках набекрень, и дамы в белых платочках, часто предпочитали, чем тащиться по отведенным для этого сословия плебейским "балкам" и "спускам", гордо взмыть к высотам прямо из гавани по ста девяносто восьми гранитным ступеням знаменитой лестницы (одно из восьми чудес света), -- и наверху, мимо статуи Дюка в римской тоге, сразу вторгнуться в цивилизацию ." 

2)"От Дюка, вниз по лестнице и обратно снизу вверх, непрерывно струится толпа молодежи -- сначала город, теперь двинулись и предместья, и никто не мешает; только на бульваре вокруг дворца генерал-губернатора стоят большие наряды."

3)"И лестница, шириной в широкую улицу, двести низеньких барских ступеней; второй такой нет, кажется, на свете, а если скажут, где есть, не поеду смотреть. И над лестницей каменный Дюк --протянул руку и тычет в приезжего пальцем: меня звали дю-Плесси де Ришелье-- помни, со всех концов Европы сколько сошлось народов, чтобы выстроить один город."

Валентин Катаев. "Белеет парус одинокий" (1936): "Проехали мимо знаменитой одесской лестницы. Вверху ее треугольника, в пролете между силуэтами двух полукруглых симметричных дворцов, на светлом фоне ночного неба стояла маленькая фигурка дюка де Ришелье с античной рукой, простертой к морю." 

Константин Паустовский. "Время больших ожиданий": "Он ночевал в некогда роскошной гостиной с облезлыми фресками на стенах. Они изображали богиню Аврору в розовом прозрачном хитоне. Она летела по небу среди бежевых облаков и сыпала из рога на землю алые цветы и акантовые листья. Меня всегда умиляла наивность художника, написавшего позади Авроры в голубой морской дымке одесскую лестницу к морю и памятник Дюку - герцогуРишелье."
=========================================
источник:
http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod4-1.shtml
глава " Приморский бульвар"

А что вы думаете по этому поводу?

----------


## Пушкин

На старых открытках видел название  - лестница бульвара Фельдмана, открытка после революционная, конечно.

----------


## Старая яхна

Вот  сейчас передо мной увлекательнейшая книга Олега Губаря "Новые вопросы о старой Одессе" (Одесса:Оптимум,2007.). В главе "Потемкинская лестница-разорительный долгострой?" много интересных данных по этому вопросу и , в частности, есть упоминание о цветном рисуне "каменной лестницы с Приморского бульвара". Далее, там же упоминается название Бульварная лестница... А в самом начале Губарь вдребезги разбивает миф о происхождении названия Потемкинская ....

----------


## mlch

> Хотел бы обсудить такую тему: Как называлась Потемкинская лестница до того , как в 1950-е годы получила современное название.
> 
>  На одном сайте высказано мнение, что раньше Лестница вообще не имела названия.
> Автор в доказательство приводит выдержки из научной и художественной литературы рубежа 19-го  - 20-го веков и надписи на старых открытках с изображением лестницы.
> ==========================================
> Цитата 1:  
> "Потемкинская лестница построена в 1837 -1841г.г. и до современного - 'Потемкинская', по-видимому не имела имени собственного. В современной литературе приводят разные названия: Портовая, Бульварная, Большая, Гигантская, Воронцовская, которые будто бы имела Лестница в прошлом. Но это не подтверждается первоисточниками. Так энциклопедия Брокгауза и Ефрона конца 19-го века пишет в статье об Одессе: 'Из бульваров лучший - Николаевский, с прекрасным видом на море и город, гигантской (200 ступеней, 10 широких площадок) мраморной лестницей, спускающейся в приморскую часть города ...'. Из контекста видно, что слово 'гигантская' не название, а просто прилагательное ( к тому же написанное с маленькой буквы) к слову лестница. На старых фотооткрытках с изображением лестницы обычно написано: ' Лестница Николаевского бульвара',"Лестница при Николаевском Бульваре" или " бульварная лестница", просто лестница и только на одной открытке на французском написано LESCALER RICHELIEU ( ришельевская лестница).
> 
> Цитата 2:
> ...


 Была когда-то тут темка по этому поводу...
Вот! Нашел.
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=20906

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

Вот нашел на старых открытках изображения двух полукруглых домов которые стоят за памятником Дюку, ощутимо отличаются внешним видом с фотографией наших дней. Интересно когда с левого дома исчезли балконы?

----------


## Репатриант

> ... Ещё помню, стоял в сквере гранитный олень - большой такой, в натуральную величину, но исчез куда то после реконструкции сквера в конце 70-х, как и рабочий с колхозницей...


  Вместе с тем оленем исчез и бронзовый грифон:
 он теперь обнаруживается на бульваре Искусств/М.Жванецкого возле Тёщиного моста, у беседки; там где закуток молодожёнов под названием "уголок старой Одессы", имхо: в этом "уголке" статуя скорбной женщины есть не что иное, как бывшее надгробие, похищенное  с одного из старых городских кладбищ, -  хорош антураж для свадебных шествий, - как Вам он0 нравится?

----------


## arkoh

> Вместе с тем оленем исчез и бронзовый грифон:
>  он теперь обнаруживается на бульваре Искусств/М.Жванецкого возле Тёщиного моста, у беседки;


 То другой грифон - их было два.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вместе с тем оленем исчез и бронзовый грифон:
>  он теперь обнаруживается на бульваре Искусств/М.Жванецкого возле Тёщиного моста, у беседки; там где закуток молодожёнов под названием "уголок старой Одессы", имхо: в этом "уголке" статуя скорбной женщины есть не что иное, как бывшее надгробие, похищенное  с одного из старых городских кладбищ, -  хорош антураж для свадебных шествий, - как Вам он0 нравится?


 Тот Грифон, кто рассказывал, уже не бронзовый, надо подойти постучать. А насчет антуража - вы правы.

----------


## Pumik

> в этом "уголке" статуя скорбной женщины есть не что иное, как бывшее надгробие, похищенное  с одного из старых городских кладбищ, -  хорош антураж для свадебных шествий, - как Вам он0 нравится?


 не обязательно похищенная,заброшенные статуи с кладбища можно и прикупить.

----------


## Jina

> в этом "уголке" статуя скорбной женщины есть не что иное, как бывшее надгробие, похищенное  с одного из старых городских кладбищ, -  хорош антураж для свадебных шествий, - как Вам он0 нравится?


 Мы в своей семье эту тему  уже обсуждали. Вы абсолютно правы.
Свадебные процессии моих любимых родственников минуют этот уголок,от греха подальше.

----------


## Скрытик

> Тот Грифон, кто рассказывал, уже не бронзовый, надо подойти постучать. А насчет антуража - вы правы.


 Бронзовый. я стучал  :smileflag: 
Весной, хоть замки из его зубов срезали - то еще уродище было, куда только могли замки прицепили

----------


## Пушкин

> Бронзовый. я стучал

----------


## Pinky

А кто знает, что было на этом месте? Это в поле между ген. Петрова и Аэропортом. Там такой себе холмик...

----------


## tapochka43

> в самом начале Губарь вдребезги разбивает миф о происхождении названия Потемкинская ....


 Я лично Губарю верю. Нямс он лучший специалист по истории Одессы

----------


## Jaak Logus

*Pinky*

Почему было? А где эти гаражи подевались?

----------


## Pinky

> *Pinky*
> 
> Почему было? А где эти гаражи подевались?


 Было, еще до гаражей (которые там относительно недавно) и даже до того, как там стояли локаторы аэродрома. 
Я имею ввиду, что там было до революции? (приблизительно, ну может, еще после, точно сказать нельзя)

----------


## Jaak Logus

*Pinky*
Скорее всего целина непаханная )

----------


## kravshik

> *Pinky*
> Скорее всего целина непаханная )


 как по мне это холмик рукотворный ее-сно ,я не думаю что он древний,может под локаторы и насыпали,там скорее пустырь и был.....а потом гаражи уже ,когда локаторы убрали,хотя странно почему,может навигация поменялась и отдали под гаражи холмик....

----------


## Pinky

Холмик рукотворный, это точно. Но насыпали его не под локаторы (локаторы оттуда убрали, поскольку жилые дома близко появились, где-то в начале 80-х). Просто я знаю, что там находилось. Может кто-то еще знает.
Место не то, чтобы очень примечательное, но оно интересно именно сейчас.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

мы не знаем. говори

----------


## kravshik

более интересны места где действительно могло что-то быть до революции,я считаю что надо сохранить админ здание в Люстдорфе,здание было построено для пуска первого трамвая в Люстдорфе ,депо рядом с ним уже не сохранилось...как думаете...

----------


## kravshik

> Холмик рукотворный, это точно. Но насыпали его не под локаторы (локаторы оттуда убрали, поскольку жилые дома близко появились, где-то в начале 80-х). Просто я знаю, что там находилось. Может кто-то еще знает.
> Место не то, чтобы очень примечательное, но оно интересно именно сейчас.


 так давай рассказывай-это же не тема загадки,тут интересны факты и описания мест и зданий ,кот . мы еще можем или пытаемся сохранить,а информация в этом деле  ох как нужна ,и чем раньше тем лучше!

----------


## Pinky

Да, собственно это наверное, скорее загадка, чем относящееся к теме топика, я и сам лишь предполагаю, (по найденным артефактам), что это городская свалка, конца 19-начала 20-го века.

----------


## kravshik

интересно,а кстати кроме чумки в то время куда мусор вывозили.....???кто знает???

----------


## Jina

А мне вот интересно--маковка какого храма попала ко мне на фотку?Не смогла пробиться в депо,просто времени не было.

----------


## Jina

То же самое только сбоку.

----------


## Viktoz

У них там на территории  за админ. зданием своя церквушка стоит.

----------


## kravshik

Да это местная часовня СВ. Николая,расположена на территории ОТТУ,по вторникам там проходят службы.....а рядом есть интересный музей истории трамвая,я уже писал раньше.....кто хочет посмотреть музей ,просьба заранее договорится со мной....в часовню вход свободный......

----------


## VikZu

> Вот нашел на старых открытках изображения двух полукруглых домов которые стоят за памятником Дюку, ощутимо отличаются внешним видом с фотографией наших дней. Интересно когда с левого дома исчезли балконы?


 Полгода назад я писал об этом, правда в другом форуме. Это компиляция в основном из книг Губаря.



> Здание №8 имеет также номер1 по Екатерининской площади. Оно было отдано под застройку частному лицу, чиновнику 14 класса Завадскому. Надо сказать, что 14 класс это один из низших классов в иерархии табели о рангах тех времен, и соответственно и жалование этого чиновника скажем так, было почти никаким. Однако господин Завадский удачно женился на дочери унтер-офицера (сержанта-контрактника по-современному) имевшей очень хорошее приданое. На это приданое и был построен, буквально за год дом №8. Фасад здания несколько отличается всетаки от фасада дома №7. Это и пилястры другого ордера, и дополнительный лепной фриз по верху, и балконы на стороне выходящей на Екатерининскую площадь. Эти изменения сделал сам архитектор –проектировщик Боффо. Впрочем есть мнения что балконы добавил архитектор строивший два этих дома- А. И. Мельников. Впоследствии при ремонте еще в XIX веке на фасаде выходящим на Екатерининскую площадь балконы переделали в эркера. Однако уже при ремонте в 40е годы XX века эркера  и балконы убрали и тем самым, зданию был придан первоначальный (проектный) вид.

----------


## Буджак

Фига се! Дочь унтер-офицера была завидной невестой... О, времена! Спасибо за информацию, я не знал истории этого здания.

----------


## Jina

> Полгода назад я писал об этом, правда в другом форуме. Это компиляция в основном из книг Губаря.


 Сразу возникает куча вопросов.
За что был пожалован участок чиновнику аж 14 ранга? Т.Е человеку необеспеченному. Может этот район во времена оны считался непрестижным? А где тогда было круто селится?

----------


## Скрытик

Я читал что землю на Приморском раздавали чуть ли не бесплатно, под обещания строиться.

----------


## VikZu

> Сразу возникает куча вопросов.
> За что был пожалован участок чиновнику аж 14 ранга? Т.Е человеку необеспеченному. Может этот район во времена оны считался непрестижным? А где тогда было круто селится?


 В первые десятилетия с момента основания Одессы престижным считался район от оперного до горсада и немного в глубь берегового плато. Райое Приморского бульвара застроил фактически Воронцов, и участки раздавались за умеренную плату. И я же писал, что данный чиновник 14 го класса женился на очень состоятельной невесте, папа её, унтер-офицер (прапорщик по нашему) был вроде интендатом или полковым артельщиком....

----------


## exse

Глянул карту Одессы 1919 г. Примерно на месте бывшей "локаторной горки" было стрельбище. 

Попутно вопрос: А что это сносят на Ольгиевской (д.14-16 -точно не успел глянуть)? Фасад похож на какое-то культовое здание в прошлом. Фасад еще стоит, а за ним, как положено, - уже все сгорело и разбирается.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А что это сносят на Ольгиевской (д.14-16 -точно не успел глянуть)? Фасад похож на какое-то культовое здание в прошлом. Фасад еще стоит, а за ним, как положено, - уже все сгорело и разбирается.


 Здание бывшей синагоги.

----------


## exse

Спасибо.

Еще одно здание вызывает у меня недоумение и тот же  вопрос - что это было?
На Водопроводной  (точно не помню, но вроде д.11) по дороге от ОТТУ к Чумке по правой стороне последнее здание перед школой. Такое впечатление, что это был вход с колонадой (на 1-е хр.кладбище? В дом?) , но позже пространство между колоннами было замуровано и получились квартирки. Колонны расположены как-то не регулярно и их монументальность не стыкуется с размером  квартир.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

хм, хотелось бы взглянуть на фото

----------


## kravshik

> хм, хотелось бы взглянуть на фото


 это здание сразу справа от школы,и от входа в парк-его трудно не заметить хоть оно и небольшое-фасад выходит на Водопроводную и на фасаде еще много отметин  от осколков или пуль.

надо будет задуматься что это было...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Спасибо.
> 
> Еще одно здание вызывает у меня недоумение и тот же  вопрос - что это было?
> На Водопроводной  (точно не помню, но вроде д.11) по дороге от ОТТУ к Чумке по правой стороне последнее здание перед школой. Такое впечатление, что это был вход с колонадой (на 1-е хр.кладбище? В дом?) , но позже пространство между колоннами было замуровано и получились квартирки. Колонны расположены как-то не регулярно и их монументальность не стыкуется с размером  квартир.


 Это вход на Первое еврейское кладбище с примыкавшим к нему молитвенным домом.

----------


## Jina

> Спасибо.
> 
> Еще одно здание вызывает у меня недоумение и тот же  вопрос - что это было?
> На Водопроводной  (точно не помню, но вроде д.11) по дороге от ОТТУ к Чумке по правой стороне последнее здание перед школой. Такое впечатление, что это был вход с колонадой (на 1-е хр.кладбище? В дом?) , но позже пространство между колоннами было замуровано и получились квартирки. Колонны расположены как-то не регулярно и их монументальность не стыкуется с размером  квартир.


 
Это здание? Не было времени обойти вокруг. А я подумала,что это терраса,переделанная под жилье.

----------


## kravshik

> Это здание? Не было времени обойти вокруг. А я подумала,что это терраса,переделанная под жилье.


 да это оно,маленькое....с коллонами

----------


## Cruiser

> А кто знает, что было на этом месте? Это в поле между ген. Петрова и Аэропортом. Там такой себе холмик...


 Там локатор стоял (я жил в том районе), и холм насыпан специально для него, там дорога для него (локатора) осталась. Я там на велике катался  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> Там локатор стоял (я жил в том районе), и холм насыпан специально для него, там дорога для него (локатора) осталась. Я там на велике катался


 значит я был прав....

"как по мне это холмик рукотворный ее-сно ,я не думаю что он древний,может под локаторы и насыпали,там скорее пустырь и был.....а потом гаражи уже ,когда локаторы убрали,хотя странно почему,может навигация поменялась и отдали под гаражи холмик...."

скорее всего дома близко построили..как мне кажтся

----------


## Pinky

> Там локатор стоял (я жил в том районе), и холм насыпан специально для него, там дорога для него (локатора) осталась. Я там на велике катался


 Да, я тоже катался на велике, и локатор там стоял, но насыпали не для него, а гораздо раньше, я там находил массу вещей, бутылки-бутылочки явно не современные, пизирьки всевозможные (некоторые с надписями, даже аптеки гаевского)  пробки от пивных бутылок керамические с двуглавыми орлами и т.д. Так что думаю, что это была свалка, на которую начали свозить мусор, когда чумка оказалась в черте города.

----------


## Jaak Logus

У кого есть фотографии или воспоминания о состоянии ул. Среднефонтанской на участке от ул. Пироговской до пл. Среднефонтанской? Помнится там была узкая внутридворовая улочка...

----------


## elm

Может быть, кто-нибудь знает историю памятника погибшему летчику на Московской, вблизи Ярмарочной.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Может быть, кто-нибудь знает историю памятника погибшему летчику на Московской, вблизи Ярмарочной.


 За несколько дней до освобождения Одессы над городом был сбит истребитель. Лётчик - лейтенант Михаил Максимович Плохой погиб.

Жители Ярмарочной площади решили похоронить его в скверике, что было ими и сделано. На похороны собралось много людей. Хоронили с почестями. Перед гробом несли его три боевых ордена. Люди рисковали жизнями, тк немцы могли в любой момент открыть стрельбу, но этого не произошло. 

Памятник был установлен после войны.

----------


## 115117

если не ошибаюсь,истребитель упал прямо на берег моря,как раз если идти через двор Ярмарочной,100.

----------


## victor.odessa

> если не ошибаюсь,истребитель упал прямо на берег моря,как раз если идти через двор Ярмарочной,100.


 То, что на берег моря в этом районе - это точно, тк жители подобрали тело убитого лётчика и отказались выдать властям. 
А что касается дворов, то они все выходили (пока не поставили заборы) на берег моря.

----------


## elm

Весьма благодарен за информацию.У меня были неподтверждённые сведения от моей тёти, что немцы организовали похороны сбитого советского лётчика при участии священников. Она даже говорила, что тогда, впервые, увидела советские погоны. Когда я разговаривал на эту тему с хранителем музея в Карантинной башне парка Шевченко, он сказал, что в Аллее Славы есть могила и, возможно, останки перенесли, но тот ли это лётчик - ему неизвестно. Ещё одна деталь : есть следы сбитых надписей, да и доска с текстом не коррелирует с памятником.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Весьма благодарен за информацию.У меня были неподтверждённые сведения от моей тёти, что немцы организовали похороны сбитого советского лётчика при участии священников. Она даже говорила, что тогда, впервые, увидела советские погоны. Когда я разговаривал на эту тему с хранителем музея в Карантинной башне парка Шевченко, он сказал, что в Аллее Славы есть могила и, возможно, останки перенесли, но тот ли это лётчик - ему неизвестно. Ещё одна деталь : есть следы сбитых надписей, да и доска с текстом не коррелирует с памятником.


 1.Ваша тётя права; 2.Перезахоронения не было; 3.Доска может быть старше данного памятника. Я думаю, что до этого памятника был ещё один, по проще.

----------


## Pinky

Ну это вообще КАПЕЦ!

----------


## Скрытик

> Ну это вообще КАПЕЦ!


 Подонки 
Что бы их квартиры и дома сгорели дотла (((((((((((((((
Красивейшее здание Старой Одессы...

----------


## 115117

Да я б пару других слов подобрала,завтра утром Штербуль будет оправдываться,на реставрацию не было средств и т.д.Как минимум снять с должности,а то и более.

----------


## Старая яхна

Как это не было? Вчера на сессии деньги делили!!! Видно не поделили!!! Гады!!!

----------


## Jina

Подруга позвонила и сообщила про пожар. Настолько дико,что подумала про ночной розыгрыш.
Зашла сюда-оказывается правда.
В Одессе-траур

----------


## Пушкин

> Подруга позвонила и сообщила про пожар. Настолько дико,что подумала про ночной розыгрыш.
> Зашла сюда-оказывается правда.
> В Одессе-траур


 Пожар просто жуткий... Сколько ещё одесситы будут терпеть уничтожение памятников архитектуры? Пора что то делать...

----------


## mlch

Нету слов...
Только материться хочется в адрес наших городских "радетелей" всех рангов и мастей.

----------


## Сергей К

Жуть. Зашел к сожалению поздно и узнал тогда, когда уже все закончилось. Невероятно. Представить себе не могу Одессы без этого дома... А ведь действительно, так можно решить многие проблемы - спалил и реставрировать не надо... А люди, пишушие про "мусорник" наверно даже обрадуются, увидев там очередного монстра из стекла и бетона...
Что будем делать?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

в новостях сегодня сказали, мол, тушили все городские пожарные службы разом

----------


## Скрытик

> в новостях сегодня сказали, мол, тушили все городские пожарные службы разом


 Это "бревно с Лениным" будут носить многие

----------


## nekto_

Одесса сгорела вместе с этим домом

----------


## Скрытик

> Одесса сгорела вместе с этим домом


 Одесса жива, она не такое переживала. Это сгорели фальшивые маски у властьпридержащих. И не смотря на трагичность этого происшествия, плюсом является то что у сотен и даже тысяч граждан города открылись глаза на то что они из себя представляют. На нашем форуме уже не один человек об этом отписался.

----------


## Пушкин

Дом Руссова, музей Морского флота, "Спартак", "Большая Московская" и т.д. - это звенья одной цепи. А если к этому добавить и вот это:
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=253464
То напрашивается мысль - что Одессу и одесситов уничтожают планомерно.

----------


## Vaita

> Дом Руссова, музей Морского флота, "Спартак", "Большая Московская" и т.д. - это звенья одной цепи. А если к этому добавить и вот это:
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=253464
> То напрашивается мысль - что Одессу и одесситов уничтожают планомерно.


 Еще забыли о доме Гоголя.И о доме творчества на Сабанеевомм  мосту. Оба памятники архитектуры. Оба в ужасающем состоянии. надо не дать погибнуть и им!

----------


## Пушкин

> Еще забыли о доме Гоголя.И о доме творчества на Сабанеевомм  мосту. Оба памятники архитектуры. Оба в ужасающем состоянии. надо не дать погибнуть и им!


 Согласен, по этому и добавил - т.д.

----------


## Pumik

а рыбный корпус Нового базара?

----------


## kravshik

> а рыбный корпус Нового базара?


 а что вообще сейчас с ним,в свое время была стоянка....внутри??

----------


## victor.odessa

> Еще забыли о доме Гоголя.И о доме творчества на Сабанеевомм  мосту. Оба памятники архитектуры. Оба в ужасающем состоянии. надо не дать погибнуть и им!


 По дому Гоголя согласованы и подписаны все документы на реставрацию. Об этом говорил архитектор Владимир Сысонкин 17 октября, во время субботней прогулки по ул.Гоголя.

----------


## Jina

> По дому Гоголя согласованы и подписаны все документы на реставрацию. Об этом говорил архитектор Владимир Сысонкин 17 октября, во время субботней прогулки по ул.Гоголя.


 А хозяин дома объявился? Поговаривали,что его найти не могут.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А хозяин дома объявился? Поговаривали,что его найти не могут.


 Раз подписали документы, значит пришли к обоюдному согласию сторон.

----------


## Сиамская_кошка

[QUOTE
То напрашивается мысль - что Одессу и одесситов уничтожают планомерно.[/QUOTE]

Да, я тоже так думаю. Хотят из Одессы сделать Одэсу. Сегодня вот в новостях слышала, что на каком-то заседании Верховной Рады говорили о том, что Одэська область неуважительно относится к русскому языку

----------


## Agora

> что Одэська область неуважительно относится к русскому языку


 Одесса  во  многом  опережает  Киев,  и  там  это  сильно  НЕ  нравится.
Поэтому  там  не  прочь  притаптать  Одессу.

----------


## lapca

> У кого есть фотографии или воспоминания о состоянии ул. Среднефонтанской на участке от ул. Пироговской до пл. Среднефонтанской? Помнится там была узкая внутридворовая улочка...


 Эта узкая внутридворовая улочка и называлась Среднефонтанская, нечётная сторона, делилась ж/д переездом, а теперь там Чудо-город стоит. Начиналась она под ж/д мостом и тянулась к скверу, где сейчас ж/д кассы, а самих касс тогда и помине не было, как и скоростной дороги. Там был тупик, в котором стояло общежитие и несколько одноэтажных строений. А по самой площади можно было гулять как по Дерибасовской, т.к. транспорта, кроме трамвая, больше не было.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Я бы добавила в список  полукруглый корпус в инфекционной больнице, может я ошибаюсь, но он тоже имеет  историческую, архитектурную ценность.   Помню его с 70-го года, регулярно бывала там много лет.А теперь на него больно смотреть, одно крыло разрушается, нет крыши, окон. Особенно обидно было, когда по соседству отстроили, или отреставрировали, особняк под лабораторию, что само по себе замечательно, но гранитная облицовка особняка - так ли важно было это делать? А может быть надо было потратиться на  востановление корпуса?

----------


## Сергей К

Корпуса Нового базара укрыты новой крышей (все), а правая часть (если стоять лицом к Садовой) - отреставрирована. Снаружи точно. Вообще Новый рынок сейчас помоему лучший в Одессе - все очень аккуратно и красиво, ухожено, ворота чугунные пожалуй лучшие вообще среди новых в Одессе.

----------


## Vaita

> Корпуса Нового базара укрыты новой крышей (все), а правая часть (если стоять лицом к Садовой) - отреставрирована. Снаружи точно. Вообще Новый рынок сейчас помоему лучший в Одессе - все очень аккуратно и красиво, ухожено, ворота чугунные пожалуй лучшие вообще среди новых в Одессе.


 Только для меня остается загадкой почему одна  часть (от главного входа со стороны ворот) серая,  а напротив розовая?

----------


## mlch

> Только для меня остается загадкой почему одна  часть (от главного входа со стороны ворот) серая,  а напротив розовая?


 Или это яркий творческий ход дизайнера или какая краска была - той и покрасили. :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

ха. а я видел только серую) 
пару месяцев назад видел как подбирали краску для стен - небольшие полоски были выкрашены в разные цвета. может они так и не договорились какой лучше?)))

----------


## Vaita

Давно хотела спросить. Вот эта надстройка , она давно существует? Вид жуткий!

И обратила внимание на очередной скворечник на этом же доме. Это кем надо быть , чтобы дать разрешение на строительство такого уродства! А если построено без разрешения, то буду "Павликом Морозовым" : господа контролирующие органы, обратите внимание! Это же историческое здание!

----------


## Pumik

> Давно хотела спросить. Вот эта надстройка , она давно существует? Вид жуткий!
> 
> И обратила внимание на очередной скворечник на этом же доме. Это кем надо быть , чтобы дать разрешение на строительство такого уродства! А если построено без разрешения, то буду "Павликом Морозовым" : господа контролирующие органы, обратите внимание! Это же историческое здание!


 Смотрю и судорожно пытаюсь вспомнить
по первому фото это переделанный или приделанный 3 этаж. На втором этаже помню жил мой одноклассник, квартира бесподобная, и был вроде как 3 этаж, это лет 15 тому назад, наверное так и выглядел...
насчет второго фото, это фасад на мост? если да, то там тоже бывали в гостях))) пристройки не было, но достроенно и переделанно было многое. Уже хозяин поменялся, наверное,он и достроили будочку.
ну, в целом влепить стена к стене с этим домом хрущевку тоже красиво.

----------


## Vaita

Да, это вид на мост. Про хрущевку я молчу. Это целое здание. Тогда время было такое и т.п. и т.д. Ее уже не уберешь. А от "голубятни" ведь можно было уберечь. Можно и сейчас избавиться (при желании).Я вообще не понимаю зачем, ведь и так открывается красивый вид из окон или "маловато будет"?
Кстати в начале Гоголя тоже есть современное здание - один из факультетов Нархоза. Кто знает, когда и как оно там появилось?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Кстати в начале Гоголя тоже есть современное здание - один из факультетов Нархоза. Кто знает, когда и как оно там появилось?


 Гоголя,16. До революции на этом месте находилась контора итальянца Тработти.
"Можно говорить лишь об острой, однако всегда корректной конкуренции, в том числе - и о деловом партнерстве, Дрейфусов с такими выдающимися хлебными экспортерами Одессы, как Родоканаки, Масс, Тработти, Ефруси и др". Олег Губарь "Одесские фирмы семейства Дрейфусов".

----------


## Сергей К

в 1899 году дом номер 16 принадлежал барону Массу. (Список недвижимых имуществ Одессы города Одессы, 1899)

----------


## victor.odessa

> в 1899 году дом номер 16 принадлежал барону Массу. (Список недвижимых имуществ Одессы города Одессы, 1899)


 Гоголя,16 - 2009 год. "До революции, на этом месте..." (дальше по тексту).

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А что, если нам организовать и соответствующе оформить некий "архитектурный патруль"?

----------


## Сергей К

"за" двумя руками!

----------


## Русланчич

тут ранее выкладывалось вот это фото:http://radikal.ru/F/i032.radikal.ru/0908/66/09013de9a119.jpg.html ,но не было сказано,что это за здание и где оно находится.очень интересно,напишите пожалуйста.

----------


## Сергей К

если не ошибаюсь, старый Мясной корпус Привоза

----------


## Jorjic

> если не ошибаюсь, старый Мясной корпус Привоза


 Нет, это корпус Нового базара.
Это мое фото.

----------


## Сергей К

да, м.б. 
Мясо я люблю больше есть, чем покупать...)

----------


## Jina

> А что, если нам организовать и соответствующе оформить некий "архитектурный патруль"?


 Прекрасная идея!

----------


## Русланчич

спасибо,а я думал-ипподром,как сразу не догадался?..

----------


## Сергей К

> А что, если нам организовать и соответствующе оформить некий "архитектурный патруль"?


 как именно видятся действия и когда начнем?

----------


## kravshik

> А что, если нам организовать и соответствующе оформить некий "архитектурный патруль"?


 идея поддерживается,надо Одессу избавлять от этого уродства,

только многие такие скворечники и архитектурные излишества уже зарегистрированы "соответствующими" "конторами
но технически и организационно тоже я думаю можно все продумать..!!!
о том как повлиять на таких энтузиастов...

----------


## Сергей К

последнее время народ все таки скворечники снимает. Уж не знаю это почему, но вижу своими глазами - скворечники - курятники снимают и делают красивые балконы с цветами. 
Еще бы кондиционеры на фасады не вещали... как в Питере.

----------


## Viktoz

> как именно видятся действия и когда начнем?


 Я так думаю, что начать можно уже сегодня.  Патрульным может быть любой желающий. Увидел в городе какой- то  беспредел строительный, незаконную стройку или "реставрацию"  - по модному. Скворечник  или  надстройку ( на начальном этапе) -  снял на фотоаппарат, или телефон и в соответствующую тему (я думаю Кайзер создаст такую).

А потом уже все это преподнести общественности и СМИ, акцентировать внимание население на произвол и т.д.. Тогда сложнее будет  переделки устраивать для "арХитекторов", ведь об этом сразу узнает весь город .


ПыСЫ. Думаю пока можно так начать, а потом видно буде.

----------


## Сергей К

ну вон первая в очереди "реставрация" = уничтожение дачи Макареско на Французском бульваре. Убили дом небоскребом сзади, двери окна пластик, купол даже не предусматривается... И это восстановление официального памятника архитектуры в обмен на строительства дома, убивающего Французский бульвар, как таковой...

----------


## VikZu

Это тоже Фрабуль. Удельный переулок 1. 






http://www.2000.net.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1478&postdays=0&postorder=asc&star  t=60

----------


## Jina

[QUOTE=VikZu;7897842]Это тоже Фрабуль. Удельный переулок 1. 


]

Боже,какая роскошь!!!

----------


## Fisch

А как будем относиться к "реставрации" кирхи? Спасли или изуродовали? Два последних примера - как раз "спасли", то что было изуродовано раньше.

----------


## Сергей К

а что с кирхой? помоему там вполне прилично все. может я чего-то не знаю?)

Что касается церкви в Удельном переулке, мне кажется пример не совсем корректный. Ее никто не брался "восстанавливать". Помещение лесопилики, если не ошибаюсь, было отдано Катакомбной истинно-православной церкви, которая возобновила службы в помещении бывшей церкви Маврокордато. Не более того. У служителей не было обязательства восстановить церковь в первоначальном виде и им за это не разрешили построить рядом многоэтажный домище. Планы по восстановлению внешности есть, но денег у этой церкви нет. Может объединение РПЦ Зарубежом с Московским Патриархатом и приблизит этот момент, но пока об этом речь не идет.

----------


## Скрытик

> а что с кирхой? помоему там вполне прилично все. может я чего-то не знаю?)


 Там проблема с пристройкой 4х этажного здания с "тыла". Уродливое зрелище.

----------


## Jorjic

> а что с кирхой? помоему там вполне прилично все. может я чего-то не знаю?)


 Вот что с кирхой. Это снято уже давно.

----------


## Скрытик

Я ошибся, 3х, но ооочень высоких

----------


## Сергей К

уродливое, согласен. наверно какой-нибудь бизнесс центр лепят. Но одно преимущество есть - со стороны главного фасада его не видно вообще и сама кирха будет смотреться отлично. ИМХО. А кто-то знает, как использоваться кирха будет  после заврешения ремонта?

----------


## Скрытик

Увы, видно 
Бизнес центр в церкви - это круто!

----------


## Гидрант

Все же, надеюсь, не В церкви, а РЯДОМ. 
Впрочем, бизнес всегда был "круче" веры: мы же все помним, чем кончилось изгнание торговцев из храма для инициатора этой акции  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Что касается церкви в Удельном переулке, мне кажется пример не совсем корректный. Ее никто не брался "восстанавливать". Помещение лесопилики, если не ошибаюсь, было отдано Катакомбной истинно-православной церкви, которая возобновила службы в помещении бывшей церкви Маврокордато. Не более того. У служителей не было обязательства восстановить церковь в первоначальном виде и им за это не разрешили построить рядом многоэтажный домище. Планы по восстановлению внешности есть, но денег у этой церкви нет. Может объединение РПЦ Зарубежом с Московским Патриархатом и приблизит этот момент, но пока об этом речь не идет.


 Храм построен в 1902 году, попечителем Маврокордато, арх Дмитренко, , во сремя строительства которгоон ослеп, не могу точно вспомнить, пусть кто знает попроват, но вроде как в этом храме алтарь расположен не на восход, а направлен на Грецию (на запад), после революции была лесопилка, потом вовремя оккупации, конюшня,а уже при советской власти там была библиотека общества слепых, и только в 1996 году если тоже не ошибаюсь, его передали Катакомбной церкви.
Катакомбная церковь занялась восстановлением на свои средства и помощь прихожан. Но это восстановление было практически обречено на провал, так как борьба была с крупной строительной фирмой, которая собиралась строить на месте церкви и бывшего приюта для слепых построенного на средства Маразли, комплекс из 4 домов, один из которых до сих пор стоит замороженным на Французском бульваре, за 21 номером. Было написано большое количество писем, и с помощью не последних людей удалось отвоевать этот храм. Восстанавливали своими силами. 
Сохранились первоначальные входные двери и окна, которые пережили лесопилку и Великую Отечественную, Советскую Власть. Двери очень красивые, изъеденные короедом, с отбитыми кусочками, но родные, массивные и величественные, сделанные на века.
Кстати убранство храма говорит само за себя, очень скромненько, и к сожалению нет каких либо старых фото или рисунков внутренного вида.
А насчет присоединения, то это вообще долгая история, так как Катакомбная церковь не признала Московский патриархат,в отличии от Зарубежной православной и их владыка (если этотт сан у них так называется, не помню точно) находиться в Торонто. Но тут я пока не уверена, как раз сейчас разбираюсь в этом вопросе.))
На храм стоит сходить посмотреть, хотя бы ради дверей.

----------


## Скрытик

> Все же, надеюсь, не В церкви, а РЯДОМ. 
> Впрочем, бизнес всегда был "круче" веры: мы же все помним, чем кончилось изгнание торговцев из храма для инициатора этой акции


 Это *пристройка* к Кирхе.

----------


## VikZu

> Храм построен в 1902 годУ ....
> Катакомбная церковь не признала Московский патриархат,в отличии от Зарубежной православной и их владыка (если этотт сан у них так называется, не помню точно) находиться в Торонто. Но тут я пока не уверена, как раз сейчас разбираюсь в этом вопросе.))
> На храм стоит сходить посмотреть, хотя бы ради дверей.


 Абсолютно согласен. Только центр катокомбной церкви находится в данный момент, имхо, в Новсибирске или Красноярске. Я беседовал со служителем храма, он подтвердил, что у церкви нет средств на восстановление храма в первоначальном виде...
Как бы то ни было, здание храма только отдаленно напоминает построенное в 1902 году.

----------


## Fisch

> Это *пристройка* к Кирхе.


 Это не *пристройка*, а *встройка*, т.к. встроена туда, где раньше был алтарь! Боковые башни теперь располагаются не над алтарной частью, а над офисами, которые, кстати, предполагается сдавать... Площадь самого здания тем самым уменьшилась, но сделано всё чисто, по-немецки, снаружи этого не видно.

----------


## Сергей К

только Маврокордато не архитектор а так скажем, спонсор. Архитектор - Юрий Дмитренко

----------


## Скрытик

> Это не *пристройка*, а *встройка*, т.к. встроена туда, где раньше был алтарь!


 И это сделала "немецкая община"? 
Чем же они отличаются от коммунистов, которые сделали мебельный  магазин у пересыпского моста на месте алтаря? 
Подавятся они своим баблом рано или поздно

----------


## Сергей К

вот и я говорю - странно все это... во-первых что за "немецкая община" на самом  деле (откуда она сейчас в Одессе да еще и с деньгами?), во вторых - может это кто-то из наших примазался? Может там какой-то культурный центр будет, а мы думаем бизнесс центр... Кто-то знает официальную информацию на этот счет? Угловой дом они ведь не плохо сделали)

----------


## Jorjic

> вот и я говорю - странно все это... во-первых что за "немецкая община" на самом  деле (откуда она сейчас в Одессе да еще и с деньгами?), во вторых - может это кто-то из наших примазался? Может там какой-то культурный центр будет, а мы думаем бизнес центр... Кто-то знает официальную информацию на этот счет? Угловой дом они ведь не плохо сделали)


 В Одессе есть "Баварский дом" - немецкая общественная организация. На самом деле в Одессе не так мало немцев, как может показаться.
В далеком 2005 году состоялась презентация реконструкции кирхи, на которую немцы выделили 2 млн.евро. 
 
Помнится тогда речь шла о разборке здания и воссоздании его заново. К счастью, здравый смысл возобладал и все же было решено восстанавливать то, что сохранилось. Предполагалось, что это будет и церковь и культурный центр при ней. Как это трансформировалось в дальнейшем, не знаю.

----------


## Сергей К

Точно. Про Баварский дом я знаю и с ними общаюсь. Попробую узнать там подробности.

----------


## Pumik

> только Маврокордато не архитектор а так скажем, спонсор. Архитектор - Юрий Дмитренко


 согласна, печатные слова не всегда успевают за ходом мысли,я думаю это простительно. Конечно же Дмитренко. А во время освещения храма ,тот самый меценат Маврокордато-прозрел.

----------


## Вампум

> ]*Одесса  во  многом  опережает  Киев*[/B],  и  там  это  сильно  НЕ  нравится.
> Поэтому  там  не  прочь  притаптать  Одессу.


 В чем же это выражается? В темпах застройки склонов?
В размерах откатов? В бережном и чутком отношении к окружающей среде?
А может, в заботе о море?

----------


## victor.odessa

> В чем же это выражается? В темпах застройки склонов?
> В размерах откатов? В бережном и чутком отношении к окружающей среды?
> А может, в заботе о море?


 Берите глубже. В своей истории. Уж очень Одесса не похожа на остальные украинские города. Идёт не в ногу с требованиями "партии и правительства". Вот её и выравнивают со всех сторон.

----------


## Jina

Причем делают это практически с ее основания.

----------


## Гидрант

А Одесса (по своей давней мерзкой привычке) вместо того, чтобы сказать дружное "Да!" "мудрым решениям центра", скептически произносит "Да-а-а???"  :smileflag: 
Но и "Нет!!!!" - увы! - не говорит. И это наша беда.

----------


## Сергей К

> Причем делают это практически с ее основания.


 это кто же и как же?)

----------


## Сергей К

вот пожалуйста еще один пример. 
Французский бульвар 28, территория дачи Анатры, памятник архитектуры под №1029согласно списка памятников архитектуры г. Одессы, в котором четко написано, что в комплекс дачи Анатры входят три сооружения. Одно из них - то что на фото - скорее всего служебный корпус. Верхнее фото - 2008 год, апрель.



а так оно выглядит сегодня.



Тут можно сказать, что снесена пристройка к дому, на верхнем фото видна ее маленькая часть слева. Но пристройка это или нет не известно, укрыта она была той же черепицей, что и сам дом, и честно говоря я очень сомневаюсь, что и сам хозяйственный дом скоро не снесут.

----------


## Jina

СТАРАЯ ОДЕССА.ЕЕ ДРУЗЬЯ И НЕДРУГИ. Автор Д.Атлас.

----------


## Сергей К

Кстати еще о церкви в Удельном переулке - там была усыпальница рода Маврокордато. Он был уничтожен, понимаете когда...

----------


## kravshik

> СТАРАЯ ОДЕССА.ЕЕ ДРУЗЬЯ И НЕДРУГИ. Автор Д.Атлас.


 знаю эту книгу,в каком ключе твое сообщение??

----------


## Сергей К

Да и я ее читал. Помоему серьезные недруги Одессы - только в названии книги)

----------


## Jina

> Берите глубже. В своей истории. Уж очень Одесса не похожа на остальные украинские города. Идёт не в ногу с требованиями "партии и правительства". Вот её и выравнивают со всех сторон.


 Я просто считаю,что выравнивать Одессу под себя начали не при Советах,а намного раньше.Когда выбирали место,когда строилась,когда процветала. У некоторых из "начальников",она почему-то вызывала раздражение.
Я просто прокомментировала данный пост.

----------


## Сергей К

При Советах - ее стали заравнивать я бы сказал. Превращать в средний город, лишенный лица. До этого - что-то не похоже. То, что Де-Рибас, скажем так - не чист наруку - достаточно известный факт, идеальных людей в целом не хватает). Что город основан таким иностранцем - ну а почему это у всех должно вызывать восторг?  Главное - это последствия. А последствия - строилась она вначале на государственные деньги и отлично строилась. Пару статей, не имевших последствий - не показатель. Пожалуй самый главный "враг" Одессы - Павел I, но - во первых он не столько враг Одессы, сколько враг начинаний своей матери, а во вторых, помня характер этого государя, вражда его длилась не долго. Третий город страны развивался так, как хотел и приносил стране огромные доходы. Эти начальники, о которых Вы говорите скорее просто завистники). Ну аргументация у них тоже забавная, хотя имевшая право на существование - например - "засилие иностранцев" - а что, разве это не так? Смысл в знаке, который при этом ставился - для кого-то это плюс, для кого-то минус. Но это лишь дискуссия, и всё.

----------


## Jina

Согласна,просто дискуссия.

----------


## Софистка

> вот и я говорю - странно все это... во-первых что за "немецкая община" на самом  деле (откуда она сейчас в Одессе да еще и с деньгами?), во вторых - может это кто-то из наших примазался? Может там какой-то культурный центр будет, а мы думаем бизнесс центр... Кто-то знает официальную информацию на этот счет? Угловой дом они ведь не плохо сделали)


 Нашла в сети: "Церковь восстанавливается при финансовой помощи Немецкой лютеранской церкви Баварии. Повторное освящение храма планируется в 2010 году". А земля Бавария в Германии самая богатая.

----------


## Good++++

Умерла знаменитая одесситка Вера Сергеевна Чмелева (род. 17.08.1912 г.) с Ольгиевской... 
Лет десять назад её "открыл" Одессе Игорь Добровольский...
Пусть она не родилась в Одессе, но по духу она была настоящая одесситка...



> БАБА ВЕРА - ПОЛИГЛОТ 97-летнюю жительницу Одессы Веру Сергеевну Чмелеву режиссер увидел в теленовостях. В небольшом сюжете старая дама продавала сувениры на Потемкинской лестнице города Одессы. В фильме баба Фрида - героиня Веры Чмелевой – тоже торгует сувенирами, только не матрешками, как сама ВераСергеевна, а статуэтками крылатой богини Смерти. Баба Фрида - немка. С экрана ее реплики звучат то по-немецки, то по-французски, то на идиш. Знание языков ВераСергеевна применила в кино уже второй раз. - Увы! Право первой ночи принадлежит Эйзенштейну. - говорит ВераСергеевна, - Да, да! В "Броненосце Потемкине" на лестнице с коляской. Помните? Меня трудно теперь узнать. Тогда я была быстрая и юная француженка. Правда, то, что я говорила по-французски, теперь не слышно. Эйзенштейн был с такой пушистой шевелюрой и очень, очень нервный режиссер... Но, быть может, воспоминания долгожительницы о великом Эйзенштейне - только миф. Сама же ВераЧмелева - настоящая легенда Одессы, и поэтому только ей мэр города позволил торговать матрешками на Потемкинской лестнице. На съемки в Тамань прапрабабку сопровождал ее праправнук, китаец Франк (это уже не миф, а обстоятельства жизни). Правда, в Тамани молодой родственник запил и сломал ногу, и помощи от него было мало. Скорее наоборот. Каждый день баба Вера ходила на съемочную площадку пешком через всю Тамань, как это она ежедневно делает в Одессе, добираясь до своей торговой точки с кошелками, переполненными матрешками. Согласно роли, у Фриды не ходят ноги и она должна была ездить в детской коляске, переделанной под инвалидную. По сценарию каждый день жители дома опускали коляску с Фридой на лебедке с третьего этажа во двор. Для съемок этого эпизода были вызваны каскадеры. Но... внезапно на съемочной площадке появилась разъяренная ВераСергеевна. Она увидела каскадера в своем платье, болтающегося в воздухе, и гневно потребовала "прекратить это безобразие". "Сколько моих денег он получит за трюк?" "Я сама справлюсь!" И целый день провисела ВераСергеевна в коляске, которую то поднимали, то опускали на землю с помощью причудливой лебедки, лишь бы не делить актерскую славу с каскадером.

----------


## Omega

> Умерла знаменитая одесситка Вера Сергеевна Чмелева (род. 17.08.1912 г.) с Ольгиевской... 
> Лет десять назад её "открыл" Одессе Игорь Добровольский...
> Пусть она не родилась в Одессе, но по духу она была настоящая одесситка...


 Царство ей небесное...

----------


## Софистка

Интересная статья на злободневную тему:
Сохранить нельзя застроить… Что ждет одесские склоны?
http://*************/?p=48272

----------


## Русланчич

Ранее здесь обсуждалось фото,на котором изображен памятник Данте на фоне Одесского оперного театра.Утверждалось,что памятник соорудили специально для съемок фильма "Убийство на улице Данте".Посмотрел фильм.Памятника не увидел.Более того-фильм снимался вообще не в Одессе,по-моему.Не могли бы рассказать подробнее.Большее спасибо.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ранее здесь обсуждалось фото,на котором изображен памятник Данте на фоне Одесского оперного театра.Утверждалось,что памятник соорудили специально для съемок фильма "Убийство на улице Данте".Посмотрел фильм.Памятника не увидел.Более того-фильм снимался вообще не в Одессе,по-моему.Не могли бы рассказать подробнее.Большее спасибо.


 По-моему верна версия, что снимался фильм "Роман и Франческа". Фото мое, версия не моя.

----------


## Good++++

> По-моему верна версия, что снимался фильм "Роман и Франческа". Фото мое, версия не моя.


 Таки первые кадры фильма "Роман и Франческа" начинаются с "памятника" Данте... :smileflag:

----------


## arkoh

> Ранее здесь обсуждалось фото,на котором изображен памятник Данте на фоне Одесского оперного театра.Утверждалось,что памятник соорудили специально для съемок фильма "Убийство на улице Данте".Посмотрел фильм.Памятника не увидел.Более того-фильм снимался вообще не в Одессе,по-моему.Не могли бы рассказать подробнее.Большее спасибо.


 Да, конечно " Роман и Франческа". Я хорошо помню, как перед театром понастроили из фанеры целый городок,  занимавший всю Театральную площадь. А в ценре памятник Данте.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Живём сейчас у свёкров, в старом фонде. Обнаружила у них в месте бывшей печки вот такие заслонки (или как их)

----------


## Русланчич

Спасибо большое!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Живём сейчас у свёкров, в старом фонде. Обнаружила у них в месте бывшей печки вот такие заслонки (или как их)


 Берегите печки как зеницу ока. Когда газ в очередной раз подорожает они пригодятся. И тогда Вы скажете: "А таки да-это Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять".

----------


## VikZu

> Живём сейчас у свёкров, в старом фонде. Обнаружила у них в месте бывшей печки вот такие заслонки (или как их)


 В отверстия видные на фото дверок топок и поддувала (на вторм фото внизу) ввинчивались винты с удобными для руки большими маховичками. Когда дрова или угольные брикеты прогорали и в топке оставались только раскаленные угли, маховички туго закручивались, плотно прижимая дверки и таким образом обеспечивая герметичность топки. Печка оставалась горячей до 12 часов! Таким образом достигалась экономия топлива.
Я топил подобные печки в Венгрии...

----------


## VikZu

В ящиках книг списаных из нашей библиотеки и предназначеных для сдачи в макулатуру, среди творений соцреализма 50х-60х годов и классики на украинском языке, нашел такую вот брошюру. На 129 странице и ещё в одной главе, много интересного за Одессу и одного из её пап - Де Рибаса.

----------


## Jorjic

> В ящиках книг списаных из нашей библиотеки и предназначеных для сдачи в макулатуру, среди творений соцреализма 50х-60х годов и классики на украинском языке, нашел такую вот брошюру. На 129 странице и ещё в одной главе, много интересного за Одессу и одного из её пап - Де Рибаса.


 Ни фига себе! Эйдельмана - в макулатуру?

----------


## VikZu

> Ни фига себе! Эйдельмана - в макулатуру?


 Я, я...  . Всем  процессом сдачи книг в макулатуру керует в нашем культурном заведении женщина весьма энергичная, но из так сказать селюков... Часть книг я отнес к себе, что успел схватить. Просил посмотреть комнату в котрой свалены вся литература на уничтожение, не дали. Селюки торжествуют . А сколько в тех ящиках классики издания 50-70х годов на литературном украинском языке.

----------


## Jina

Жгут книги! Чума!

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

спасибо! мы ещё на чердак полезть планируем)

----------


## Сергей К

Эйдельмана в мукулатуру... Дожились. Нет слов. Чего мы тогда удивляемся что вместо старых домов растут коробки из стекла и бетона...

----------


## Русланчич

Слышал,что одесский краевед Валерий Нетребский регулярно проводит экскурсии бесплатные для всех желающих. Может кто-то знает об этом что-то и поделится информацией? Очень хотелось бы послушать. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## OdGen

*Русланчич* 
По экскурсиям Нетребского смотрите последнюю тему в ЖЖ "Интересная Одесса" (odessa_history) http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/

----------


## Jorjic

И снова о "трамвайной" архитектуре. Мне кажется, что это явные остатки сооружений на конечной остановке 19-го на даче Ковалевского.

----------


## Vaita

Я информирую о них в теме о культурных мероприятиях города
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=189283&page=19  В пятницу будет новая информация

----------


## Сергей К

и у меня вопрос на трамвайную тему )
вот эта будочка - трансформаторная будка трамваев или что-то другое?


(Валиховский-Софиевская)

----------


## Скрытик

Была.
Летом снесли такую на Софиевской угол Торговой

----------


## Сергей К

Значит трамвайная таки).  Еще есть не далеко, по-больше, Пастера-Сеченова.

----------


## mlch

> И снова о "трамвайной" архитектуре. Мне кажется, что это явные остатки сооружений на конечной остановке 19-го на даче Ковалевского.


 Абсолютно верно!

----------


## mlch

> и у меня вопрос на трамвайную тему )
> вот эта будочка - трансформаторная будка трамваев или что-то другое?
> 
> (Валиховский-Софиевская)


 Трамвайная 100%
Они строились, как минимум, двух размеров. Это - та, что поменьше.

----------


## Русланчич

Большое всем спасибо.Жду экскурсию.

----------


## Pumik

Никто не говорит, а со вчерашнего дня в кинотеатре Золотой Дюк начался показ. Сегодня есть сеансы на 21.40 и 23.59.

----------


## Jorjic

> Никто не говорит, а со вчерашнего дня в кинотеатре Золотой Дюк начался показ. Сегодня есть сеансы на 21.40 и 23.59.


 Сегодня увидел афишу и сделал стойку. Что-то стоящее? Кто знает?

----------


## 115117

в какой-то газете прочла негативный отзыв..В "Афише"свежей тоже статья есть,положительная,правда,вот и мучайся теперь-идти или нет.

----------


## VikZu

> Трамвайная 100%
> Они строились, как минимум, двух размеров. Это - та, что поменьше.


 Такая же будка, только с пристроеной фермой и кучей старинных фарфорвых изоляторов на ней стоит на пересечении Екатерининской и Малой Арнаутской. Однако насколько я понял трамваи по этому перекрестку никогда не ходили. Или я не прав?

----------


## VikZu

> Сегодня увидел афишу и сделал стойку. Что-то стоящее? Кто знает?


 Снималась на нашей киностудии, год назад закончили. Где-то на этом форуме полгода назад кто-то видел трейлер, -не понравилось...

----------


## Alexandr

> Снималась на нашей киностудии,


 Только работали киевляне и москвичи, а не наши. Так что кина "не наша".

----------


## Jorjic

> Только работали киевляне и москвичи, а не наши. Так что кина "не наша".


 Наша, не наша - сочтемся славой. Главное, чтобы кина была хорошая, в чем у меня есть смутные сомнения.

----------


## Pumik

> Сегодня увидел афишу и сделал стойку. Что-то стоящее? Кто знает?


 


> в какой-то газете прочла негативный отзыв..В "Афише"свежей тоже статья есть,положительная,правда,вот и мучайся теперь-идти или нет.


 


> Снималась на нашей киностудии, год назад закончили. Где-то на этом форуме полгода назад кто-то видел трейлер, -не понравилось...


 


> Только работали киевляне и москвичи, а не наши. Так что кина "не наша".


 


> Наша, не наша - сочтемся славой. Главное, чтобы кина была хорошая, в чем у меня есть смутные сомнения.


 Что Вам сказать... только оттуда. 
Вот пока ехала думала, что же описать как  понравившийся эпизод? Ничего...(((

----------


## Alexandr

> Что Вам сказать... только оттуда. 
> Вот пока ехала думала, что же описать как  понравившийся эпизод? Ничего...(((


 Ну, примерно я так и думал.

----------


## arkoh

> Такая же будка, только с пристроеной фермой и кучей старинных фарфорвых изоляторов на ней стоит на пересечении Екатерининской и Малой Арнаутской. Однако насколько я понял трамваи по этому перекрестку никогда не ходили. Или я не прав?


 Таки да. Я думаю это не трамвайная будка, а трансформаторная для   эл.питания домов при наружной разводке.  А большинство фарфоровых изоляторов ни к чему не подключены,  потому что когда в этом  районе делали подземную разводку,  провода обрезали.

----------


## Сергей К

вот и на Пастера - Сеченова тоже с фермой.

----------


## VikZu

> Таки да. Я думаю это не трамвайная будка, а трансформаторная для   эл.питания домов при наружной разводке.  А большинство фарфоровых изоляторов ни к чему не подключены,  потому что когда в этом  районе делали подземную разводку,  провода обрезали.


 Так и я думал... Тем более в Одессе была построена первая (или вторая) электростанция переменного тока для служебных и бытовых нужд(не для промышленных целей). А строили мадъяры (австро-венгерская фирма).

----------


## arkoh

> Так и я думал... Тем более в Одессе была построена первая (или вторая) электростанция переменного тока для служебных и бытовых нужд(не для промышленных целей). А строили мадъяры (австро-венгерская фирма).


 А  старые трансформаторные будки для подземной разводки ( до войны была только в самом центре) имели такой вид.

Одна на Дерибасовской в Горсаду - не сохранилась и на Пушкинской уг. Греческой.
Корпус такой круглой  будки  вращался, и эл. монтер мог осмотреть оборудование со всех сторон.

----------


## vieanna

> Сообщение от Jorjic  
> Сегодня увидел афишу и сделал стойку. Что-то стоящее? Кто знает?


 Я видела год назад. Это ужасное пошлое кино, не ходите.

----------


## 115117

ой,пару фоток нашла,раньше таких не видела
http://www.filokartist.net/forum/download.php?id=17644

а вот по этой-подписана "улица Красных Зорь"
http://www.filokartist.net/forum/download.php?id=17795

----------


## Jaak Logus

Как-то задавал вопрос по поводу нынешнего здания на ул. Заньковецкой, 11. Вроде про его предшественника написано в статье из газеты "Вечерний Город"?

----------


## Zelin

Попалась мне интересная карта Лотцы течения реки Днестр 1верста 1850года.
очень много интересного.
вот например Паланка-Маяки



остальные листы пока пробиваются-после...если интересно постараюсь выложить одеситам  :smileflag:

----------


## georadar

> Попалась мне интересная карта Лотцы течения реки Днестр 1верста 1850года.
> 
> остальные листы пока пробиваются-после...если интересно постараюсь выложить одеситам


 Конечно интересно. Если не затруднит, лист целиком выложите пожалуйста.   Координаты углов интересуют :smileflag:

----------


## 115117

по новостям прочла,что гостиницу Лондонская арендаторы(читай Кауфманы)приватизируют без конкурса.Я в захвати,дорогая редакция...

----------


## Pinky

Слышал 23 млн грн всего за неё дают. Доколе!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Попалась мне интересная карта Лотцы течения реки Днестр 1верста 1850года.
> очень много интересного.
> вот например Паланка-Маяки
> 
> [URL=http://radikal.ru/F/i001.radikal.ru/0912/8b/6da276423b1a.jpg.html]


 На карте 1850г уже нанесены водопроводная станция и линия одесского водопровода. И это за 23 года до его открытия? Может быть карта намного старше ?

----------


## mlch

> На карте 1850г уже нанесены водопроводная станция и линия одесского водопровода. И это за 23 года до его открытия? Может быть карта намного старше ?


 Скорее - моложе.

----------


## Гидрант

> На карте 1850г уже нанесены водопроводная станция и линия одесского водопровода. И это за 23 года до его открытия? Может быть карта намного старше ?


 А отсутствие твердого знака в слове "водопровод", "Днестр" и других существительных мужского рода наводит на мысль, что это уже двадцатый век. Хотя общее "выражение лица" карты явно дореволюционное. Возможно, была взята старая карта (может быть даже и 1850 г.)  и несколько подкорректирована.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Скорее - моложе.


 Ну да, моложе. Одна голова хорошо, а две - лучше. Спасибо.

----------


## Скрытик

Там в районе Беляевки просматривается тусклая надпись, кажется 1970й, но это не факт.

----------


## georadar

> А отсутствие твердого знака в слове "водопровод", "Днестр" и других существительных мужского рода наводит на мысль, что это уже двадцатый век. Хотя общее "выражение лица" карты явно дореволюционное. Возможно, была взята старая карта (может быть даже и 1850 г.)  и несколько подкорректирована.


 Таки да. У меня вот один из листов конца 19 века. На концах твердые знаки. Дальникъ, Фонтанъ...

----------


## VikZu

> Попалась мне интересная карта Лотцы течения реки Днестр 1верста 1850года.
> очень много интересного.
> вот например Паланка-Маяки
> 
> 
> 
> остальные листы пока пробиваются-после...если интересно постараюсь выложить одеситам


 Скорее всего это карта первой половины 20го век, детализированая картографами путем нанесения доп. надписей от руки. Здесь подписаны названия малых озер и Днестровского залива. Так обычно делались планы для сооружения каких либо мегаобъектов, или гидрографы отчёт делали. А может там 1950 год? Я сужу так по некоторым деталям. Допустим заливка домов в нас пунктах серым делалалсь в картах выпуска до 60х годов, позжее цвета были разной тональности коричневого цвета и черного.

----------


## Пушкин

> Скорее всего это карта первой половины 20го век, детализированая картографами путем нанесения доп. надписей от руки. Здесь подписаны названия малых озер и Днестровского залива. Так обычно делались планы для сооружения каких либо мегаобъектов, или гидрографы отчёт делали. А может там 1950 год? Я сужу так по некоторым деталям. Допустим заливка домов в нас пунктах серым делалалсь в картах выпуска до 60х годов, позжее цвета были разной тональности коричневого цвета и черного.


  А почему некоторые названия - турецкие???

----------


## mlch

> Таки да. У меня вот один из листов* конца 19 века*. На концах твердые знаки. Дальникъ, Фонтанъ...


 А вот эта карта - скорее середины 19-го века. На ней нет железной дороги, которая в Одессе появилась в 1865. Зато есть вторая линия порто-франко с указанием Тираспольской и Малофонтанской таможен. Порто-франко было упразднено в 1859-м. И есть две надписи "_Гидравлические маш_." Одна - за Большефонтанским мысом, вторая - примерно в районе нынешней четвертой станции Люстдорфской дороги. Предполагаю, что они относятся к водопроводу Ковалевского, который был проложен в 1853-м.
Так что я бы отнес эту карту к периоду между 1853 и 1859. Но уж точно - не позднее 1865-го.

----------


## Zelin

Уважаемые.
На листе мною предоставленом,под Беляевкой чётко видно карта составлена 1876г и редактировалась вплоть до 1916года.
ваши споры как экспертов смешны  :smileflag: 

3верстовка Шуберта вся Одесская область http://upload.com.ua/get/900626599/
карты генеральный штаб вся Одесская область http://upload.com.ua/get/900624619/
+ редкий лист L-36-050-А  мною добыт  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Уважаемые.
> На листе мною предоставленом,под Беляевкой чётко видно карта составлена 1876г и редактировалась вплоть до 1916года.
> ваши споры как экспертов смешны 
> 
> 3верстовка Шуберта вся Одесская область http://upload.com.ua/get/900626599/
> карты генеральный штаб вся Одесская область http://upload.com.ua/get/900624619/
> + редкий лист L-36-050-А  мною добыт


 Под Беляевкой цифры - 1209, может кому то взять глазки в ручки...

----------


## Zelin

я в шоке Пушкин ...линзы протри

----------


## Пушкин

> Попалась мне интересная карта Лотцы течения реки Днестр 1верста 1850года.
> очень много интересного.
> вот например Паланка-Маяки
> 
> 
> 
> остальные листы пока пробиваются-после...если интересно постараюсь выложить одеситам


 Ну-ну..

----------


## Jorjic

> я в шоке Пушкин ...линзы протри


 Там таки просматривается похожая надпись, но очень с трудом. А вежливость все-таки еще никто не отменял. Хотя и пытаются.

----------


## Пушкин

> Там таки просматривается похожая надпись, но очень с трудом. А вежливость все-таки еще никто не отменял. Хотя и пытаются.


 1976 - ???

----------


## Скрытик

> 1976 - ???


 Я еще вчера писал - 1970.

----------


## Zelin

> Там таки просматривается похожая надпись, но очень с трудом. А вежливость все-таки еще никто не отменял. Хотя и пытаются.


 уважаемый.
вежливость это хорошо но и дело принципа!
выподки Пушкина в мой адрес.
мне хотелось обсудить сдесь эту карту,подготовил следующий лист Кагарлыка.
но вижу кроме ругани и глупых постов всё здесь этим и ограничивается

----------


## Jorjic

> На листе мною предоставленом, под Беляевкой *чётко* видно карта составлена 1876г и редактировалась вплоть до 1916года.
> ... *ваши споры как экспертов смешны*


 Посмотрите выложенные скан - укзанная надпись еле-еле просматривается, об ее причитать нет даже и речи.
Если Вы считаете, что выделенная фраза являет собой образец вежливости, я смиренно приношу свои извинения. Пойду еще поучусь вежливости и, заодно, принципиальности.

----------


## georadar

> [/URL]


 Это 500 метровка что ли?

----------


## mlch

> я в шоке Пушкин ...линзы протри


 Вообще-то тут *стараются* без хамства общаться.

----------


## victor.odessa

> редкий лист L-36-050-А  мною добыт


 1. Аналогичные листы нам выдавали на военной кафедре в 70 е под роспись.Получил. Сдал. Но это тогда - во времена полковника Клеца. А чего сейчас стоят эти карты ?
2. На данном листе значится 1983 год издания. А у меня сомнение. И вот почему. В 1983г не было санатория Куяльник, а был санаторий им. Ленина.
(Пирогова, Ленина, Семашко). 
3. Если присмотреться к датам 1982-1983, то можно заметить (это моя точка зрения), что цифры 82 и 83 слегка выше цифр 19. Исправления?

----------


## Jina

Я нашла у себя карту Одессы .Называется ПЛАНЪ ГОРОДА ОДЕССЫ С ОБОЗНАЧЕНИЕМ ЭЛЕКТРИЧЕСКАГО ТРАМВАЯ И УГЛОВЫХЪ НОМЕРОВЪ.
СОСТАВИЛ К. ВИСКОВСК1Й 1915Г.
Карта ,конечно,хрупкая,но читаемая.Хорошо бы ее отсканировать и отдать вам на экспертизу.

----------


## Скрытик

А какого она размера?

----------


## georadar

> А какого она размера?


 Я только что хотел выставить карту Одессы 1917 года, и столкнулся с проблемой размера. 15 мб. Ни на один сайт хостинга изображений она не влазит А ужимать качество не хочется.

----------


## Jina

> А какого она размера?


 Померяла. Карта 60см на 90 см. Мировой стандарт.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я только что хотел выставить карту Одессы 1917 года, и столкнулся с проблемой размера. 15 мб. Ни на один сайт хостинга изображений она не влазит А ужимать качество не хочется.


 Выкладываем на файлообменник типа рапидшаре и т.п., даем линк.

----------


## Jorjic

> Померяла. Карта 60см на 90 см. Мировой стандарт.


 Это можно отсканить на Греческой.

----------


## Zelin

> 1. Аналогичные листы нам выдавали на военной кафедре в 70 е под роспись.Получил. Сдал. Но это тогда - во времена полковника Клеца. А чего сейчас стоят эти карты ?
> 2. На данном листе значится 1983 год издания. А у меня сомнение. И вот почему. В 1983г не было санатория Куяльник, а был санаторий им. Ленина.
> (Пирогова, Ленина, Семашко). 
> 3. Если присмотреться к датам 1982-1983, то можно заметить (это моя точка зрения), что цифры 82 и 83 слегка выше цифр 19. Исправления?


 ты что под наркозом?
1.
2.
3.
это просто лист генштаба.
обсуждается совсем другая карта!

*МОД за переход на личности.
Первый раз такое встречаю в этой теме...*

----------


## Zelin

спасибо Скрытик.
когда то я пытался создать тему,по поводу карт,чтоб была возможность пообщаться с историками либо архиологами.
но вы всё перебросили в эту тему.
Жаль...так как имеется много интересных карт по родному уезду
с ув. Сергей

----------


## victor.odessa

В процессе обсуждения одной карты, были выложены ещё несколько. Вот по одной из них у меня и возникли вопросы. Или будем всё воспринимать на веру ? Вопрос о культуре общения я не затрагиваю. Бесполезно. Честь имею !

----------


## Скрытик

> спасибо Скрытик.
> когда то я пытался создать тему,по поводу карт,чтоб была возможность пообщаться с историками либо архиологами.
> но вы всё перебросили в эту тему.
> Жаль...так как имеется много интересных карт по родному уезду
> с ув. Сергей


 Не за что.
Как минимум постарайтесь себя вести помягче, тогда сегодняшний МОД будет как просто предупреждение.
Здесь общаются весьма неглупые и уважаемые люди, у которых есть общий интерес - сохранить и еще лучше не дать нашим потомкам потерять память об Одессе. А Вы, не обижались бы, а попытались понять почему Вам не верят. 
Обидится и уйти самый простой способ.

----------


## Jina

[QUOTE=Jorjic;8402407]Это можно отсканить на Греческой.[/QUO
Отсканировать и мне ее передадут в эл. виде? Подойду завтра на Греческую. Спасибо.

----------


## Jorjic

[QUOTE=Jina;8403186]


> Это можно отсканить на Греческой.[/QUO
> Отсканировать и мне ее передадут в эл. виде? Подойду завтра на Греческую. Спасибо.


 Да, я там сканировал карту Французского бульвара. Правда, это не очень дешево. Думаю, что в желающих поучаствовать недостатка не будет. Я уже в списке.

----------


## georadar

> Выкладываем на файлообменник типа рапидшаре и т.п., даем линк.


 Да хотелось с превьюшкой и без заморочек с обменниками. Но нашёл выход :smileflag: 
Итак, план города Одесса, 1917 год. Файл весит 15 мб.

----------


## Jina

Спасибо вам большое.
А вот елочкой расползающая веточка от Аркадии по Генуэзской и пр. Шевченко это и есть тот самый известковый карьер,о котором шепотом говорили и на котором построены все эти Аркпалас,Плаза,Корона???

----------


## Pinky

> Спасибо вам большое.
> А вот елочкой расползающая веточка от Аркадии по Генуэзской и пр. Шевченко это и есть тот самый известковый карьер,о котором шепотом говорили и на котором построены все эти Аркпалас,Плаза,Корона???


 нет, это балка, проще говоря, овраг.

----------


## georadar

Да, это аркадийская балка. Совмещал эту карту со снимками Google, пруды парка победы лежат аккурат в этой балке. С пользой использовали опасный для строительства природный рельеф, создав парк и пруд. 
А вот в наше время, опасные зоны используют для построек элитстроя  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> А почему некоторые названия - турецкие???


 А может румынские? или гагаузские, тогда это явное доказательство, что это карта периода от 1919 года (реформа русского алфавита) до 1945(39?) года, когда бессарабия перешла к СССР. 
А вообще у меня впечатление, что это ч/б копия натуральной топокарты с нанесёной от руки (красные линии) километровой сеткой.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Я нашла у себя карту Одессы .Называется ПЛАНЪ ГОРОДА ОДЕССЫ С ОБОЗНАЧЕНИЕМ ЭЛЕКТРИЧЕСКАГО ТРАМВАЯ И УГЛОВЫХЪ НОМЕРОВЪ.
> СОСТАВИЛ К. ВИСКОВСК1Й 1915Г.
> Карта ,конечно,хрупкая,но читаемая.Хорошо бы ее отсканировать и отдать вам на экспертизу.


 Ах, как охота взглянуть. Если нужна помощь (любая. в том числе и материальная) - говорите не стесняясь  :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

1905 года Висковского с трамваями видел, а вот 1915 нет... 
Если нужна материальная помощь в этом деле - я в теме). 
Потом могу распечатать в размере А3+ в любых количествах).

----------


## georadar

> 1905 года Висковского с трамваями видел, а вот 1915 нет... 
> Если нужна материальная помощь в этом деле - я в теме). 
> Потом могу распечатать в размере А3+ в любых количествах).


 Может имеется в виду вариант 1916 года. У меня есть в небольшом разрешении "План города Одессы 1916 г. с обозначением электрического трамвая и угловых номеров. Составил и издал К. Висковский. 1916 г."
Размер 5,5 мб

----------


## Сергей К

если она то отлично! тут как раз чуть чуть разрешения не хватает). Наверно господин Висковский выпускал карты довольно часто, молодец)

----------


## Jina

Спасибо Висковскому,что он регулярно создавал карты.
Я свою отдала на сканирование . Здесь выложу только в понедельник. Карта хрупкая и через сканер роликовый ее пропускать нельзя. Поэтому сканить будут по частям.
Спасибо всем,кто предложил помощь. 
Цену скажут по результату.

----------


## Сергей К

жаль что эти карты не затрагивали весь Французский бульвар...

----------


## Скрытик

> жаль что эти карты не затрагивали весь Французский бульвар...


 А это видели? 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=1598&fullsize=1

----------


## Сергей К

Спасибо, видел и изучил вдоль и поперек)

----------


## Сергей К

Кстати, могу утверждать что это карта составлена Зуевым не в 1915 году, - году выхода его книги, а до 1913 или в 1913.

----------


## arkoh

> 1905 года Висковского с трамваями видел, а вот 1915 нет... 
> 
> .


 А может, то и была 1915-го, потому как в 1905 трамваев еще не было.

----------


## georadar

> А может, то и была 1915-го, потому как в 1905 трамваев еще не было.


 Да ладно. Есть карта 1905 с трамвайными линиями, того же Висковского.

----------


## Сергей К

не знаю, историей трамвая не занимался. эту карту видел вот тут 
http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/map/?n=h24

----------


## georadar

Кстати да. Я недавно с этого сайта все карты скачал.

----------


## Гидрант

> Да ладно. Есть карта 1905 с трамвайными линиями, того же Висковского.


 Сомнительно все же И трамвая в 1905 точно в городе не было, и Канатная стала Полтавской победы к 200-летию битвы (1909). Названия других улиц не разглядел, но тогда же должны были появиться Петра Великого, Столыпина, Скобелева и др. плоды активности Городской думы по переименованию улиц.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Когда мы  в соответствующей теме пару лет назад обсуждали тему Французского бульвара  и не без оснований  боялись за его судьбу, книга Зуева пользовалась в библиотеке университета большим спросом. Особенно у городских чиновников.
 Потом в каком -то интервью Гурвиц авторитетно заявил, что на Французском бульваре НИКОГДА не было деревьев в 4 ряда (как сейчас на участке от Белинского до Кирпичного пер.).  Ну типа не планировали первостроители их. И таки да. Смотри бульвар в разрезе на рисунке рядом с картой. 
А откуда же  взялись те деревья, которые уже доживают свой век  в центральном ряду?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Сомнительно все же И трамвая в 1905 точно в городе не было, и Канатная стала Полтавской победы к 200-летию битвы (1909). Названия других улиц не разглядел, но тогда же должны были появиться Петра Великого, Столыпина, Скобелева и др. плоды активности Городской думы по переименованию улиц.


 А вот в 1910 г. уже был первый трамвай и именно на Французском бульваре   :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> А вот в 1910 г. уже был первый трамвай и именно на Французском бульваре


 


> Договором, принятым городской думой в 1908 году и утвержденным в 1909 году министерством внутренних дел принято следующее распределение линий электрического трамвая по городу и окрестностям....
> 16) Линия "Малый-Фонтан" (в два пути): от угла Преображенской и Большой Арнаутской улицы, по Большой Арнаутской улице, по улице Белинскаго и Французскому бульвару и далее до берега моря на Малом Фонтане


 1911 г.

----------


## arkoh

http://odessatrolley.com/Maps_Historic/OriginalV.htm
история трамвая с 1910г, а до этого - конки.

----------


## Пушкин

http://*************/?p=52400

----------


## mlch

> http://*************/?p=52400


 Кайзер недавно давал в какой-то теме ссылку на эту свою статью.

----------


## Пушкин

> Кайзер недавно давал в какой-то теме ссылку на эту свою статью.


 А это статья Кайзера??? Да разве дело в статье?? Дело в сути...

----------


## Скрытик

А суть в том что это даже не 10% существующей проблемы, а гораздо меньше  Таких домов не одна сотня и каждый несет в себе частичку Одессы, которую мы таки теряем...

----------


## Пушкин

> А суть в том что это даже не 10% существующей проблемы, а гораздо меньше  Таких домов не одна сотня и каждый несет в себе частичку Одессы, которую мы таки теряем...


 Да, у нас её пытаются отнять пришлые люди и люди ненавидевшие этот город.

----------


## mlch

> Да, у нас её пытаются отнять пришлые люди и люди ненавидевшие этот город.


 Даже не ненавидящие, а равнодушные. А это - еще страшнее, как мне кажется.

----------


## валенти

> Попалась мне интересная карта Лотцы течения реки Днестр 1верста 1850года.
> очень много интересного.
> вот например Паланка-Маяки
> 
> 
> 
> остальные листы пока пробиваются-после...если интересно постараюсь выложить одеситам


 очень интересно, выкладывай остальные листы

----------


## Bvlgari

Может Америку я вам не открою...но вдруг кто не видел  :smileflag: 
http://community.livejournal.com/old_odessa/

----------


## Good++++

С просторов интернета

----------


## Русланчич

Я считал,что кладбище уничтожили позже,не в 1974 году.Спасибо.

----------


## Jorjic

В 2005 году Ростислав Александров (Александр Розенбойм) издал брошюру "Право на имя" из серии "Еврейская Одесса". Там много имен наших сограждан, похороненных на 2-м Еврейском кладбище и много фотографий.

----------


## 115117

а у Вас есть эта брошюра?можно как-то отсканировать,нигде ее не могу найти.

----------


## Pinky

А кто-то в курсе, что за камень там установлен, с надписями на иврите(?), чёрный, такой, большой?

----------


## Jorjic

> а у Вас есть эта брошюра?можно как-то отсканировать,нигде ее не могу найти.


 Брошюра есть. Надо посмотреть, может быть она есть в "Острове сокровищ". Если нет, отсканирую и выложу.

----------


## Jorjic

> А кто-то в курсе, что за камень там установлен, с надписями на иврите(?), чёрный, такой, большой?


 Где камень? Там, кроме реконструированных ворот, вроде ничего нет.

----------


## vieanna

Там долгое время лежало одно надгробие. Может, сейчас его поставили вертикально?

----------


## Jorjic

> Там долгое время лежало одно надгробие. Может, сейчас его поставили вертикально?


 Я в 90-х ходил там очень часто - с Ботанической на 2-е Христианское, но ничего не видел.

----------


## vieanna

Собрала информацию. Несколько лет назад один такой же, как мы с Вами любитель внимательно посмотреть вокруг себя так же бродил, и увидел полузакопанный надгробный камень, отрыли, там даже не просто имена-даты, а выбитые заповеди. Его поставили, и какое-то время назад он стоял(возможно, и сейчас). Это из побитого-недовывезенного, т.е. или тогда сочли, что не годится для дальнейшей эксплуатации, или случайно остался.
Вообще говоря, и сегодня, если походить-покопаться, столько еще можно увидеть... В парке Ильича еще недавно стоял с той стороны, где кусок остался кладбищенской стены, ангел без головы. Кто-то отрыл и поставил...

----------


## victor.odessa

По моему, там действительно был камень. И находился он в метрах 50-70 от  края кладбища, со стороны Люстдорфской дороги, правее от ворот в метрах так 70-100. Об этом можно узнать в еврейском культурном центре.

----------


## VikZu

> Я считал,что кладбище уничтожили позже,не в 1974 году.Спасибо.


 Ликвидироали 100% позже 1974г. В 1975 году работы ещё не закончили.

----------


## Pinky

Нет, это не надгробие, слишком большой и, явно поставлен специально, типа памятного знака, находится он ближе к тюрьме, со стороны Люстдорфской дороги, будет оказия -сфоткаю, он под деревьями, его довольно сложно заметить...

----------


## vieanna

Можно съездить посмотреть в выходные.

----------


## Пушкин

> Нет, это не надгробие, слишком большой и, явно поставлен специально, типа памятного знака, находится он ближе к тюрьме, со стороны Люстдорфской дороги, будет оказия -сфоткаю, он под деревьями, его довольно сложно заметить...


 Подъеду в выходные - посмотрю. Может удастся прочесть если надпись не на идиш. :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

> Подъеду в выходные - посмотрю. Может удастся прочесть если надпись не на идиш.


 Там кроме как на идиш или на иврите нет никаких надписей, только менора из известных нам символов  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Там кроме как на идиш или на иврите нет никаких надписей, только менора из известных нам символов


 Зухтав идиш? :smileflag:

----------


## Gоr

Прочитал всю тему. Большое спасибо всем, за познавательную информацию. Душа за город болит. 
А где-то можно найти изначальную планировку квартир, домов до 1917 года?

----------


## Пушкин

> Прочитал всю тему. Большое спасибо всем, за познавательную информацию. Душа за город болит. 
> А где-то можно найти изначальную планировку квартир, домов до 1917 года?


  В МБТИ есть точно.

----------


## Пушкин

> А кто-то в курсе, что за камень там установлен, с надписями на иврите(?), чёрный, такой, большой?


 Этот камень??? На камне написано - ШАЛОМ - это приветствие, возможно этот камень стоял над входом в склеп ли это задняя часть надгробного памятника, состоящего из двух частей. Вокруг надписи видны пять отверстий от пуль и не понятно почему камень подпёрт бетоном?
Вообще впечатление от бывшего кладбища - жуткое, много собачьих могил, даже некоторые с табличками, а также бомженских стоянок.

----------


## Pinky

Да, этот, почему-то думал, что там менора есть, а вот отверстия от пуль не помнил.



это скорее памятный знак все-таки.

----------


## vieanna

Не кидайте в меня камень (этот))), по-моему, это не тот, о котором я помнила (с надписями). Бог его знает, может, тот тоже где-то там валяется...

----------


## Gоr

> В МБТИ есть точно.


 Я думаю, от туда инфу тяжело получить.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Этот камень??? На камне написано - ШАЛОМ - это приветствие, возможно этот камень стоял над входом в склеп ли это задняя часть надгробного памятника, состоящего из двух частей. Вокруг надписи видны пять отверстий от пуль и не понятно почему камень подпёрт бетоном?


 Этот камень был установлен лет 15 тому назад. Хотели создать мемориальный комплекс, но Израиль денег не выделил.

----------


## Пушкин

> Этот камень был установлен лет 15 тому назад. Хотели создать мемориальный комплекс, но Израиль денег не выделил.


 Думаю вы ошибаетесь, да и надпись не для этого...

----------


## AnettaMan

> Этот камень был установлен лет 15 тому назад. Хотели создать мемориальный комплекс, но Израиль денег не выделил.


 Я думаю в памяти пока достаточно у людей. Есть музей евреев Одессы, есть музей Холокоста. Мемориал есть в Иерусалиме, Яд ВАшем. Хоть раз в жизни, но в Израиле следует побывать любому еврею. Думаю, в Одессе не следует строить мемориалом наподобии Яд Вашема. Есть ещё и памятники. Просто в Яд Вашеме такой гигнтский заряд энергии, там описывается практически все, что имело место. Они много лет собирали информацию. тАк что полно в возможном Одесском мемориале описать события не удастся.

А камень действительно премилый. Чем-то он завораживает, чтоли = )))))).

----------


## Пушкин

Кто знает, что призошло с телами похоронённых на этом кладбище и что за холм в углу кладбища?

----------


## mlch

> Я думаю в памяти пока достаточно у людей. Есть музей евреев Одессы, есть музей Холокоста. Мемориал есть в Иерусалиме, Яд ВАшем. Хоть раз в жизни, но в Израиле следует побывать любому еврею. Думаю, в Одессе не следует строить мемориалом наподобии Яд Вашема. Есть ещё и памятники. Просто в Яд Вашеме такой гигнтский заряд энергии, там описывается практически все, что имело место. Они много лет собирали информацию. *тАк что полно в возможном Одесском мемориале описать события не удастся.*


 Речь, как я понимаю, не шла о каком-то мемориале памяти жертв Холокоста. Скорее подразумевался памятный знак на месте кладбища.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я думаю в памяти пока достаточно у людей. Есть музей евреев Одессы, есть музей Холокоста. Мемориал есть в Иерусалиме, Яд ВАшем. Хоть раз в жизни, но в Израиле следует побывать любому еврею. Думаю, в Одессе не следует строить мемориалом наподобии Яд Вашема. Есть ещё и памятники. Просто в Яд Вашеме такой гигнтский заряд энергии, там описывается практически все, что имело место. Они много лет собирали информацию. тАк что полно в возможном Одесском мемориале описать события не удастся.
> 
> А камень действительно премилый. Чем-то он завораживает, чтоли = )))))).


 Яд ваШем - меморил посвящённый Холокосту. Мемориал посвященный Холокосту в Одессе есть.
Камень завораживает наверно шрифтом...

----------


## Пушкин

> Речь, как я понимаю, не шла о каком-то мемориале памяти жертв Холокоста. Скорее подразумевался памятный знак на месте кладбища.


 Уверен что это не памятный знак (тем более он уже есть в виде ворот).

----------


## mlch

> Уверен что это не памятный знак (тем более он уже есть в виде ворот).


 Ворота были сохранены, точнее - восстановлены, только потому, что рядом с ними были расстреляны в 1918 члены "Иностранной коллегии". И до сноса кладбища рядом с этими воротами висела мемориальная плита, где про это говорилось. Когда кладбище снесли, то снесли и стену, и двое ворот, и здание синагогоги между ними. 
А потом кто-то в идеологическом отделе горкома или обкома КПСС спохватился, что пропало место, куда регулярно цветы возлагали. И ворота восстановили, но уже наглухо их заделали и в центре прицепили ту самую доску.  :smileflag: 
Так что это не памятный знак о кладбище, а исключительно - о расстреляных коммунистах.
И еще.
Некоторое время после сноса кладбища на территории оставался мемориал памяти жертв еврейских погромов. Потом он исчез. Мне говорили, что его перенесли на третье еврейское (на Химической) Но я его там не видел. Правда - специально не искал, а был там всего три или четыре раза в жизни - хоронил коллег.

----------


## georadar

> Вокруг надписи видны пять отверстий от пуль...


 


> Да, этот, почему-то думал, что там менора есть, а вот отверстия от пуль не помнил.


 


> Своими надгробными памятниками известны были в прошлом три еврейских кладбища Одессы, на одном из которых погребены видные деятели еврейской культуры (Менделе Мохер Сфарим, С. Фруг и другие). В советские времена еврейские кладбища оказались заброшены, памятники нередко подвергались надругательствам (например, памятники М. Мохер-Сфариму и отцу И. Бабеля с надписью в память писателя, место погребения которого неизвестно). *На территории кладбища надзиратели расположенной поблизости одесской тюрьмы занимались тренировкой в стрельбе; в качестве подставок для мишеней использовались надгробные памятники.* В Гродно еврейское кладбище было распахано в середине 1950-х гг., надгробия использовались при сооружении памятника Ленину.


 Взял отсюда

----------


## vieanna

> Уверен что это не памятный знак (тем более он уже есть в виде ворот).


 Согласна с Пушкиным, мемориал есть, и там где и должен - с места, откуда начинается путь на Доманевку. Не знаю, стоит ли знак на Толбухина, где сжигали - еще недавно читала как пытались продать участок, и экскаваторщики в ужасе обнаруживали кости. Проезжаю на Слободку - сразу за мостом новострои "подползли" к бывшему гетто, и вижу, как "на честном слове" держится табличка"Здесь было гетто...". У нас весь город - память и боль. 
Этот камень явно часть надгробия. А ворота, помню, хоть была ребенком, снесли вместе со стеной. И поставили копию не в память похороненных (уверена, там они и остались, без надгробий), а потому что спохватились, что у этой стены расстреляли Жанну Лябурб и других членов "Иностранной коллегии". Так что это им памятник.
Холм у стены - расстрелянные. От 20-х до конца сталинщины. Об этом и у Лущика, кажется, есть, в Комментариях к "Уже написан Вертер".

----------


## AnettaMan

> Яд ваШем - меморил посвящённый Холокосту. Мемориал посвященный Холокосту в Одессе есть.
> Камень завораживает наверно шрифтом...


 У меня пока с чтением иврита всё в порядке =))) ПРосто как-то он лежит себе, с надписью "Мир", как-то это задевает... =).

----------


## Jorjic

> Некоторое время после сноса кладбища на территории оставался мемориал памяти жертв еврейских погромов. Потом он исчез. Мне говорили, что его перенесли на третье еврейское (на Химической). Но я его там не видел. Правда - специально не искал, а был там всего три или четыре раза в жизни - хоронил коллег.


 Вот цитата из уже упоминавшейся мной брошюры Р.Александрова  "Право на имя".



> В наивной надежде избежать пересудов, городские власти перенесли на 2-е христианское, как его называли, Интернациональное кладбище памятники Лазарю Кармену, Менделю Мойхер-Сфориму, профессору Я.Ю.Бардаху, расстрелянным членам "Иностранной коллегии", постаравшись при этом потерять часть начертанных на мраморе фамилий... Мемориал с братской могилы жертв погрома 1905 года перевезли на 3-е еврейское кладбище, где в самом дальнем конце его кое-как установили на пустыре.

----------


## AnettaMan

Элементарный вопрос, казалось бы.
НО как можно Первое Еврейское кладбище переименовать во второе христианское? Ведь множество людей знают о его первом "предназначении".
Скажите, а?

----------


## mlch

> Элементарный вопрос, казалось бы.
> НО как можно Первое Еврейское кладбище переименовать во второе христианское? Ведь множество людей знают о его первом "предназначении".
> Скажите, а?


 Его никто не переименовывал.
Первое еврейское было позади первого христианского. В квартале - Мечникова, Высокий переулок - Водопроводная.
Его снесли в 30-х годах прошлого века одновременно с Первым христианским.
На его месте сейчас спорткомплекс и стадион "Краян", школа №79 и другие здания.
А Второе христианское было создано одновременно со Вторым еврейским на пустыре на тогдашней окраине, в начале Люстдорфской дороги.

----------


## Пушкин

> У меня пока с чтением иврита всё в порядке =))) ПРосто как-то он лежит себе, с надписью "Мир", как-то это задевает... =).


 Может это напоминание что бы мы пустили мир - Шалом в наши сердца?

----------


## AnettaMan

> Его никто не переименовывал.
> Первое еврейское было позади первого христианского. В квартале - Мечникова, Высокий переулок - Водопроводная.
> Его снесли в 30-х годах прошлого века одновременно с Первым христианским.
> На его месте сейчас спорткомплекс и стадион "Краян", школа №79 и другие здания.
> А Второе христианское было создано одновременно со Вторым еврейским на пустыре на тогдашней окраине, в начале Люстдорфской дороги.


 Спасибо, что рассказали так подробно! Я на том стадионе пару раз была (физ-ру бегала), и на МЕчникова работала. Я не знала, что кладбище было именно там! Знал, что под парком Ильича было кладбище. Кстати, возле второго христ. (как я поняла, это оно, рядом с его забором трамвай номер 10 проходит, или это не оно?) новостройки построили + продолжают копать и строить. Интересно, что они там найдут... Район всё же такой "стрёмный", выражаясь современной лексикой.




> Может это напоминание что бы мы пустили мир - Шалом в наши сердца?


 Написанное на камне? МНе кажется это символизирует что-то несколько иное... Как бы мир (на иврите, причём) написан на камне и лежит себе, ещё и в таком месте... чем то навевает RIP (rest in peace). Хм, мне кажется очень сильная энергия у этого символа... ххахаа, символисты бы тут эпопею раздули = ))) я пока только вступление придумываю = ))))

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо, что рассказали так подробно! Я на том стадионе пару раз была (физ-ру бегала), и на МЕчникова работала. Я не знала, что кладбище было именно там! Знал, что под парком Ильича было кладбище. Кстати, возле второго христ. (как я поняла, это оно, рядом с его забором трамвай номер 10 проходит, или это не оно?) новостройки построили + продолжают копать и строить. Интересно, что они там найдут... Район всё же такой "стрёмный", выражаясь современной лексикой.


 Если вы о могилах - то не найдут. Второе кладбище изначально было почти в нынешних границах и огорожено той же оградой, что и сейчас. Единственное, где его немного зацепили - это со стороны Чернышевского срезали уголочек, при реконструкции линии 10-го трамвая.
А строят, постепенно снося Ближние Мельницы, которые в их нынешнем виде сформировались, как поселок рабочих железнодорожных мастерских (нынешний Краян) в то же, примерно время, когда и кладбище было заложено. Что там, с Вашей точки зрения "стремного" - не очень понятно.  :smileflag:

----------


## AnettaMan

> Если вы о могилах - то не найдут. Второе кладбище изначально было почти в нынешних границах и огорожено той же оградой, что и сейчас. Единственное, где его немного зацепили - это со стороны Чернышевского срезали уголочек, при реконструкции линии 10-го трамвая.
> А строят, постепенно снося Ближние Мельницы, которые в их нынешнем виде сформировались, как поселок рабочих железнодорожных мастерских (нынешний Краян) в то же, примерно время, когда и кладбище было заложено. Что там, с Вашей точки зрения "стремного" - не очень понятно.


 Кладбище, сносы, новостройки стена к стене с "халупками"- улицы те (Чернышевского, Бреуса, Лип) внешне выглядят не очень жизнерадостно, и несут по себе какой-то заряд особый.
А Краян - так вообще навевает меланхолию какую-то! Я про ту часть, что рядом с трамвайными путями - все ржавое, стекла побитые, все стоит, ни капли жизни. Ну что ж - это называется восприимчивость и воображение =)))

Кстати, большой ли спрос на "чисто одесские домики" а-ля под развалины? Я имею ввиду в основном центр. =))) Вы не знаете?

Кстати, пару дней назад была на улицах Отрадная/Уютная - милейшие дома!!!! Впервые в жизни сердце загорелось переехать куда-то, а именно туда! =)) Вы видели там дом есть такой старый, с верандой и гигнтским кустом ягод, аж с забора вылазит!!! =)))

----------


## Буджак

Там цены кусачие... Туда многие хотят!

----------


## AnettaMan

> Там цены кусачие... Туда многие хотят!


 Вы про дворики? Или Отрадную?

----------


## mlch

> Кстати, пару дней назад была на улицах Отрадная/Уютная - милейшие дома!!!! Впервые в жизни сердце загорелось переехать куда-то, а именно туда! =)) Вы видели там дом есть такой старый, с верандой и гигнтским кустом ягод, аж с забора вылазит!!! =)))


 Я даже жил одно время на Отрадной.  :smileflag: 
Но, увы - туда уже не вернуться.

----------


## Буджак

Отрадная, Уютная, Ясная...

----------


## vieanna

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Буджак  
> Там цены кусачие... Туда многие хотят! 
> 
> Вы про дворики? Или Отрадную?


 Тут неподалеку темка есть про недвижимость, цены там, виды на урожай...
Может, вам туда? Тут про другое немного...

----------


## AnettaMan

> Тут неподалеку темка есть про недвижимость, цены там, виды на урожай...
> Может, вам туда? Тут про другое немного...


 конечно =).




> Отрадная, Уютная, Ясная...


 А кирпичный дом а-ля госпиталь (ассоциируется с госпиталем, т.к. похожий на Мариинской на углу) видели там? =)))))

----------


## mlch

> А кирпичный дом а-ля госпиталь (ассоциируется с госпиталем, т.к. похожий на Мариинской на углу) видели там? =)))))


 
Этот?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Единственное, где его немного зацепили - это со стороны Чернышевского срезали уголочек, при реконструкции линии 10-го трамвая.


 И мы в трамвае ездим по телам?


Расскажите, а кусочек каменного забора возле теннисных кортов  рядом со стадионом Краян (там где узкий проход между зоопарком и парком Ильича) - это тоже остаток кладбищенского забора?

----------


## mlch

> И мы в трамвае ездим по телам?


 Объявлялось тогда, что все могилы перенесены. Но кто-ж их знает? 
Эта реконструкция в конце 70-х, как мне помнится, производилась.

----------


## mlch

> Расскажите, а кусочек каменного забора возле теннисных кортов  рядом со стадионом Краян (там где узкий проход между зоопарком и парком Ильича) - это тоже остаток кладбищенского забора?


 Скорее всего - да.

----------


## Гидрант

> Я даже жил одно время на Отрадной. 
> Но, увы - туда уже не вернуться.


 И мне, скорее всего, тоже... Оказывается, мы соседи (в прошлом). Вы в каком номере жили и в какие годы, если не секрет, конечно :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> И мне, скорее всего, тоже... Оказывается, мы соседи (в прошлом). Вы в каком номере жили и в какие годы, если не секрет, конечно


 В восьмом с 86 по 93.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Думаю вы ошибаетесь, да и надпись не для этого...


 Уважаемый Пушкин. Мне очень сложно давать ответы на вопросы не имея документального подтверждения. Но тем не менее. Лет так пять тому назад Ваш покорный слуга с группой краеведов во главе с Валерием Петровичем Нетребским побывал возле данного камня, где было сказано о том, что рассматривался проект создать на месте кладбища мемориальный комплекс, но ограничились установкой одного памятного знака, так как побоялись волокиты, всевозможных согласований, а проще - разворовывания денег.
Возможно я и ошибаюсь, да и надпись не для этого...

----------


## Bvlgari

пара открыток

----------


## Скрытик

Баян...

----------


## Bvlgari

что есть......((

----------


## Пушкин

> Уважаемый Пушкин. Мне очень сложно давать ответы на вопросы не имея документального подтверждения. Но тем не менее. Лет так пять тому назад Ваш покорный слуга с группой краеведов во главе с Валерием Петровичем Нетребским побывал возле данного камня, где было сказано о том, что рассматривался проект создать на месте кладбища мемориальный комплекс, но ограничились установкой одного памятного знака, так как побоялись волокиты, всевозможных согласований, а проще - разворовывания денег.
> Возможно я и ошибаюсь, да и надпись не для этого...


 Уважаемый victor.odessa, согласен с тем что вы ошибаетесь и не нахожу предмет для спора. Лучше ответьте, если есть возможность, на мной, ранее, поставленные вопросы. О.К.?

----------


## kravshik

> что есть......((


 спасибо,за открытки,для тех у кого таких нет, я думаю будет очень интересно,
а почему Баян вдруг,я тоже не понял и что это значит вообще???

----------


## Додис

> Такова суть. Где в городе можно встретить Одесскую речь? Даже на Привозе её уже нет.


 

Еще есть Одесситы так названые,а настоящие Одесситы или свалили за бугор или на кладбище!,Одесса очень быстро становиться "чертоградом"и я не могу на это смотреть а самое обидное что я не могу не чего сделать что бы она расцветала! Я был недавно на дерибасовской седел на скамейке а вокруг было обхаркано!валялись пустые бутылки от пива,я даже не мог на это смотреть мне было так противно что  какой посетитель нашего города его так "обгадил"!!А наша милиция стояла и смотрела на это всё!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Этот камень??? На камне написано - ШАЛОМ - это приветствие, возможно этот камень стоял над входом в склеп ли это задняя часть надгробного памятника, состоящего из двух частей. Вокруг надписи видны пять отверстий от пуль и не понятно почему камень подпёрт бетоном?


 Уважаемый Пушкин. Я обратился к Вам с просьбой повторить свой вопрос. Вы промолчали. Я самостоятельно его отыскал. Думаю, что не ошибся. После сноса кладбища на нём не осталось ни одной надгробной плиты. Поэтому данный камень не мог стоять "над входом в склеп" и не мог быть "задней частью надгробного памятника".
Во время субботников школьники близлежащих школ высаживали здесь деревья. Было очень много случаев, когда находили человеческие останки. Ну а что с ними делали, я думаю, Вы догадываетесь. Картина жуткая.
Уже в 90е встал вопрос о создании здесь мемориала, но дальше установки данного памятного знака не пошли.

----------


## AnettaMan

> Этот?


 эммм, ну что ж, сегодня это место выглядит несколько иначе =))) Но постройка именно такого типа =))) 
Такой же кирпич используется в доме на Базарной\угол белинского. Но вчера я там проходила, и заметила что этот кирпич зашпаклевали и теперь там ровная бежевая стенка. Как по мне кирпич был намного лучше = )).

----------


## Pinky

Ну на еврейском регулярно копают...с пару лет назад электрики, мать их, прокладывали коммуникации, по краю, со стороны скоростной.

----------


## Bvlgari

> спасибо,за открытки,для тех у кого таких нет, я думаю будет очень интересно,
> а почему Баян вдруг,я тоже не понял и что это значит вообще???


 Не за что :smileflag: 
Баян-(старо,уже было) ну что было то и показала  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Уважаемый Пушкин. Я обратился к Вам с просьбой повторить свой вопрос. Вы промолчали. Я самостоятельно его отыскал. Думаю, что не ошибся. После сноса кладбища на нём не осталось ни одной надгробной плиты. Поэтому данный камень не мог стоять "над входом в склеп" и не мог быть "задней частью надгробного памятника".
> Во время субботников школьники близлежащих школ высаживали здесь деревья. Было очень много случаев, когда находили человеческие останки. Ну а что с ними делали, я думаю, Вы догадываетесь. Картина жуткая.
> Уже в 90е встал вопрос о создании здесь мемориала, но дальше установки данного памятного знака не пошли.


 Уважаемый victor.odessa, вижу вы таки не дождались моего ответа в личку, ну что ж, это ваше право. Хочу ещё раз повториться, а вы как знаток Еврейской Одессы, должны меня понять - данный камень, не имеет никакого отношения к памятным знакам. Тем более что пару постов назад сами же мне ответили:

"Возможно я и ошибаюсь, да и надпись не для этого..." 

Может мы всё таки пустим мир в свои сердца?

----------


## Гидрант

> И мне, скорее всего, тоже... Оказывается, мы соседи (в прошлом). Вы в каком номере жили и в какие годы, если не секрет, конечно


 


> В восьмом с 86 по 93.


 Мы таки соседи! Я жил в №12, впрочем до 1960 г. он числился  под номером 14 :smileflag: . Вообще на Отрадной с номерами была изрядная свистопляска. После решения городской думы о создании улицы как таковой (до этого часть дачи Халайджоглу) нумерацию начали от ул.Белинского и уже много позже ввели «традиционную» - от моря.. Таким образом, Ваш дом  - Фесенко, построенный в 1894 г. (вначале в 2 этажа), имел номер 14, а мой – Деполло, позже Кокушкиной – номер 6. 

И только дом  Оприца, оказавшийся посередине улицы, не менял свой №10 на другие. В списке жителей Одессы на 1911 год в нем находим весьма знакомые фамилии Елисаветы Ивановны *Бачей* и преподавателя епархиального  и военного училищ, а также школы строителей-десятников *Петра Васильевича Катаева*. Валентин и Евгений по малости лет в список, конечно, не попали. Вот такие соседи были нас!
Дом Оприца не сохранился На  месте его и соседнего дома Семеновой (кажется, сильно пострадавших во время войны) в 1960 г.  построили «дом слепых» -  общежитите УТОС.

----------


## Гидрант

А вот интересная уже не только для «отраднинцев», но, надеюсь, и для других, фотография арки при въезде на Отрадную улицу (сравните с "Пироговской" аркой).
Фотография сделана, видимо, с какой-то старой открытки или буклета,  и качество то еще.
В верхней части арки надпись «Приморская дача Отрада». В просвете ворот висит афиша «Купальни открыты ежедневно с 7 ч утра до 8 вечера».

----------


## Сергей К

Вот это фотка! Трудно ее представить сейчас там..

----------


## Jaak Logus

> фотография арки при въезде на Отрадную улицу


 Это напротив Музкомедии нынешней? Отрадная угол Белинского?

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот интересная уже не только для «отраднинцев», но, надеюсь, и для других, фотография арки при въезде на Отрадную улицу (сравните с "Пироговской" аркой).
> Фотография сделана, видимо, с какой-то старой открытки или буклета,  и качество то еще.
> В верхней части арки надпись «Приморская дача Отрада». В просвете ворот висит афиша «Купальни открыты ежедневно с 7 ч утра до 8 вечера».


 Очень редкое фото. Интересно, в книге у Дроздовского оно есть?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это напротив Музкомедии нынешней? Отрадная угол Белинского?


 Конечно, там еще конка видна.

----------


## mlch

> Очень редкое фото. Интересно, в книге у Дроздовского оно есть?


 Есть. 
Не это самое, но очень похожее.

Страница 250.
Пояснительный текст:



> Вход во владения Халайджиогло отделялся от улицы Белинского и Французского бульвара изящными арками с массивными чугунными воротами, сооруженными по проекту архитектора С.Ландесмана.
> Первая арка была разобрана еще в начале ХХ века в связи с застройкой участков. Вторая арка украшает и в наши дни вход на пляж "Отрада" и канатную дорогу.

----------


## Гидрант

У Дроздовского, конечно, качество не сравнить. Правда, на моей целая конка, а там только извозчик и два велосипеда  :smileflag: . Но, главное, теперь можно рассмотреть слева и справа фамилию Халайджоглу. Говорят, что София Ивановна пыталась добиться, чтобы и улицу называли не Отрадной, а Халайджоглу и даже развесила на домах соответствующие таблички. Но власти это начинание зарубили на корню, видимо, уж больно приятно название звучало.  :smileflag:  Особенно рядом с Ясной и Уютной.

ЗЫ. Насчет застройки участков, как причины ликвидации ворот - не знаю... Похоже, застройка уже в основном состоялась и улица имеет вполне регулярный вид. Стоящие слева и справа дома очень хорошо мне знакомы с детства; в перспективе возле правой колонны угадывается в отдалении дом Орловых (№13). Ну и при большом желании можно различить контуры "моего" 12-го, в который упирается улица, делающая возле него (на углу Ясной) маленький изгиб, чтобы потом опять устремиться к морскому обрыву.

----------


## exse

Недавно проезжал по Водопроводной мимо водохранилища. Видно что местами сохранилась родная решетка, а в основном, конечно, "новодельная " Кто-нибудь знает когда и по какой причине ее заменили?

И один вопрос из серии риторических: так какя же сволочь в 70-х сперла львиные головы по обе стороны от входа на водохранилище?
Помнится Вечерка тогда подняла шум. Ей ответили, что они "на реставрации", но с реставрации они не вернулись, а вместо них пришпандерили какие-то новодельные бошки да и меньшего размера. Родные были с трубкой из которой, наверное, когда-то текла вода, да и раковины под ними напоминают поилки для лошадей. Может у кого есть фото как оно было ТОГДА?

----------


## Сергей К

А помоему вопрос не риторический. Потому что еще какая-то сволочь, да наверно не одна, поотламывала львинные головы на Французщском бульваре, на даче Маврокордато:

вот такими они были. штук десять украли.

----------


## Agnessa

Убила бы!!!

----------


## Jorjic

> Убила бы!!!


 Этих, наверное, поймать и убить можно. 
А на самом деле надо было убивать (хотя бы морально, в сознании детей) тех, кто построил Братиславу на Дерибасовской, Кемпински на Новом молу, спер решетку Воронцовского дворца, строит "берегозащитные сооружения"  и совершает еще кучу варварских деяний. А ведь это не безымянные воры, а вполне благополучные и благонамеренные граждане.

----------


## Nata220

Пытались снять львов с здания напротив Моцарта, дом Навроцкого вроде. По-видимому не успели, т.к. головы на месте, но полувыкорчеваны.

----------


## vieanna

> Этих, наверное, поймать и убить можно. 
> А на самом деле надо было убивать (хотя бы морально, в сознании детей) тех, кто построил Братиславу на Дерибасовской, Кемпински на Новом молу, спер решетку Воронцовского дворца, строит "берегозащитные сооружения"  и совершает еще кучу варварских деяний. А ведь это не безымянные воры, а вполне благополучные и благонамеренные граждане.


 Согласна с Jorjic абсолютно, в общем, это единственное, что может каждый.

----------


## Bvlgari

Догадываюсь куда делись головы.....ресторан "Александровский"(напротив Муз-комедии).....забор.....у них была нехватка голов.Не факт,но версия.

----------


## OdGen

> Догадываюсь куда делись головы.....ресторан "Александровский"(напротив Муз-комедии).....забор.....у них была нехватка голов.Не факт,но версия.


 Когда в этом ресторане делали ремонт, все или почти головы львов на их заборе были сняты!

----------


## OdGen

> Пытались снять львов с здания напротив Моцарта, дом Навроцкого вроде. По-видимому не успели, т.к. головы на месте, но полувыкорчеваны.


 Сняли металлического льва с ворот на ул. Маразлиевской (между Сабанским пер. и Нахимова).

----------


## OdGen

> А помоему вопрос не риторический. Потому что еще какая-то сволочь, да наверно не одна, поотламывала львинные головы на Французщском бульваре, на даче Маврокордато:
> 
> вот такими они были. штук десять украли.


 Наверное, почти половину львов украли. Тех что не украли, краской попачкали желтой.

----------


## georadar

Вот бы этим ворам головы самим поотрывать

----------


## Сергей К

надо искать на какой-нибудь даче за трехметровым забором...

----------


## VikZu

> Этих, наверное, поймать и убить можно. 
> А на самом деле надо было убивать (хотя бы морально, в сознании детей) тех, кто построил Братиславу на Дерибасовской, Кемпински на Новом молу, спер решетку Воронцовского дворца, строит "берегозащитные сооружения"  и совершает еще кучу варварских деяний. А ведь это не безымянные воры, а вполне благополучные и благонамеренные граждане.


 Вот с этих граждан всё и начинается, особенно разруха, которая в головах! Не можем мы и не хотим их тянуть к ответственности...

----------


## Vaita

Увидела, расстроилась...Мало того что снесли гостиницу, так на уцелевшем доме опять скворечники лепят

----------


## vieanna

> Увидела, расстроилась...Мало того что снесли гостиницу, так на уцелевшем доме опять скворечники лепят


 Вот ужас. Я и не видела еще.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот ужас. Я и не видела еще.


 Так еще год назад проект в исполкоме утвердили

----------


## Jina

> Увидела, расстроилась...Мало того что снесли гостиницу, так на уцелевшем доме опять скворечники лепят


 Я тоже не видела....

----------


## vieanna

> Так еще год назад проект в исполкоме утвердили


 я там не бываю, я обычный прохожий.

----------


## Pumik

Кто видел круковскую палатку по сбору подписей за школьный предмет "Одессоведение"?

----------


## Пушкин

> Кто видел круковскую палатку по сбору подписей за школьный предмет "Одессоведение"?


 Палатку не видел, но знаю что это под эгидой Всемирного клуба одесситов. Только бы дело, Крук, до конца довёл, даже пусть ПиаРица.
,

----------


## Fisch

> Я тоже не видела....


 надо дом выровнять! а то непорядок -этажи разные:

----------


## Jina

Ну ,да! И все лишнее пообрубать!

----------


## Bvlgari

> Палатку не видел, но знаю что это под эгидой Всемирного клуба одесситов. Только бы дело, Крук, до конца довёл, даже пусть ПиаРица.
> ,


 А мне Крук нра  :smileflag:  пускай мутит пускай крутит но и посмотреть и послушать приятно

----------


## Пушкин

> А мне Крук нра  пускай мутит пускай крутит но и посмотреть и послушать приятно


 И мне понравится, после того как он и его однопартейцы места в парке "Юбилейный" отдадут. А так пусть ПиаРица, лишь бы Одессе и одесситам было бы на пользу.

----------


## Bvlgari

100%

----------


## georadar

Кто-то знает историю здания военной прокуратуры в центре? В смысле что там было изначально. Слышал что здание постройки 19 века и больше ничего не слышал.

А сейчас там вот так

----------


## Bvlgari

Вай люстра.....куплю  :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

если бы дали адрес точнее, я бы мог посмотреть что там. а то с военной прокураторой общаться не доводилось))

----------


## NASTYA MANE

это на Короленко? То биш на Софиевской?  У меня школа напротив была.

----------


## georadar

Да, это на Софиевской, а номер вроде бы 19й. Поправлюсь, это не прокуратура а военный суд. Но судя по интерьерам, у здания изначально было другое предназначение.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Да, это на Софиевской, а номер вроде бы 19й. Поправлюсь, это не прокуратура а военный суд. Но судя по интерьерам, у здания изначально было другое предназначение.


 На этом месте стоял дом, где в 1864г жил у дяди будущий писатель Гарин-Михайловский. В начале 20 века архитектором Черниговым Л.М. был построен данный дом. После революции здесь размещался штаб 51-й дивизии, затем  военно-окружной суд. В списке памятников архитектуры значится как административное здание.

----------


## Сергей К

Так и до революции там был Военно-Окружной суд, потому и значится административным.

----------


## Pumik

> Палатку не видел, но знаю что это под эгидой Всемирного клуба одесситов. Только бы дело, Крук, до конца довёл, даже пусть ПиаРица.
> ,


 по Просто Радио рекламу крутят от лица Крука, как призыв поддержать-поставить подпись... Но где ж эти палатки?

----------


## georadar

> На этом месте стоял дом, где в 1864г жил у дяди будущий писатель Гарин-Михайловский. В начале 20 века архитектором Черниговым Л.М. был построен данный дом. После революции здесь размещался штаб 51-й дивизии, затем  военно-окружной суд. В списке памятников архитектуры значится как административное здание.


 


> Так и до революции там был Военно-Окружной суд, потому и значится административным.


 Понятно. Спасибо. Интересный зал там очень. Лепнина, колонны... Для суда как-то очень помпезно. Хотя кто его знает, слава богу не доводилось видеть  различные здания суда :smileflag: 
А сейчас там реконструкция. Друг работает в архитектурной конторе, они занимаются чертежами. Под что реконструируют пока не знаю, но что-то мне кажется что суда там больше не будет.

----------


## Сергей К

> Понятно. Спасибо. Интересный зал там очень. Лепнина, колонны... Для суда как-то очень помпезно.


 То ж Имперский Военный суд!, Вы военную форму помните тех лет? Как же в такой форме да без лепнины?.. :smileflag: 

Рядом там остатки особняка архитектора Мазирова, за красной линией (фасад в глубине), там фонтан, особняк со скульптурой... Позже там жил некий Сергей Михайлович Гутник. А Мазиров как я понимаю, перебрался на Французский бульвар

----------


## georadar

> То ж Имперский Военный суд!, Вы военную форму помните тех лет? Как же в такой форме да без лепнины?..
> 
> Рядом там остатки особняка архитектора Мазирова, за красной линией (фасад в глубине), там фонтан, особняк со скульптурой... Позже там жил некий Сергей Михайлович Гутник. А Мазиров как я понимаю, перебрался на Французский бульвар


 Если Имперский, то другое дело, тогда понятно. :smileflag:

----------


## Bvlgari

ой :smileflag:  интересно........хорошая ветка.........вся во внимании  :smileflag:

----------


## Vaita

> по Просто Радио рекламу крутят от лица Крука, как призыв поддержать-поставить подпись... Но где ж эти палатки?


 тел.общественных приемных Тут наверное, должны знать

----------


## Буджак

Кстати, насчет одессаведения в школах, с одной стороны я это поддерживаю, но с другой у меня есть сомнения в необходимости этого. В Москве уже лет 5 как преподают москвоведение, Лужков своим указом сделал этот предмет обязательным. И несколько лет это было замечательно... Но потом все изменилось. Учителя ведут занятия на тему "Как хорошеет Москва и каков вклад в это лично Ю.М. Лужкова", "Рост благосостояния москвичей благодаря московскому правительству и лично Ю.М? Лужкову", "Необходимость точечной застройки Москвы" и проч. Я боюсь, что у нас детям на этом курсе станут внушать то же самое, что москвичам, не говоря уж об обосновании застройки приморских склонов высотными отелями и хатынками власть имущих. Я точно не поставлю подпись под этим, не призываю поступать так же и остальных форумчан, но просто взвесьте все "за" и "против". Не доверяю я Гурвицу...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Кстати, насчет одессаведения в школах, с одной стороны я это поддерживаю, но с другой у меня есть сомнения в необходимости этого. В Москве уже лет 5 как преподают москвоведение, Лужков своим указом сделал этот предмет обязательным. И несколько лет это было замечательно... Но потом все изменилось. Учителя ведут занятия на тему "Как хорошеет Москва и каков вклад в это лично Ю.М. Лужкова", "Рост благосостояния москвичей благодаря московскому правительству и лично Ю.М? Лужкову", "Необходимость точечной застройки Москвы" и проч. Я боюсь, что у нас детям на этом курсе станут внушать то же самое, что москвичам, не говоря уж об обосновании застройки приморских склонов высотными отелями и хатынками власть имущих. Я точно не поставлю подпись под этим, не призываю поступать так же и остальных форумчан, но просто взвесьте все "за" и "против". Не доверяю я Гурвицу...


 Однозначно НАДО! Такой курс читался лет так 10 т.н. назывался Одессика. А вот, что говорить, зависит от преподавателя. Главное начать, т.е. официально ввести данную тему в учебный процесс, затем расширить до одного часа в неделю. 
Ребята, политики приходят и уходят, но мы то остаёмся.
Уважаемый Буджак, а себе Вы доверяете? Вы бы как читали данную тему?

----------


## Сергей К

И я за. Тем более от москвичей знакомых ничего такого не слышал. А изучать историю города однозначно надо. Правда, тут может быть другая крайность - всю историю Одессы могут свести к "одесскому языку" да воровской Одессе. А у нас история, слава Богу, побогаче будет.

----------


## Vaita

> И я за. Тем более от москвичей знакомых ничего такого не слышал. А изучать историю города однозначно надо. Правда, тут может быть другая крайность - всю историю Одессы могут свести к "одесскому языку" да воровской Одессе. А у нас история, слава Богу, побогаче будет.


 Ага, если Файтельберг Бланк выиграет тендер на издание учебников))))

----------


## Буджак

Я боюсь не этого. Если бы этот курс был разработан нашими краеведами, если бы он воссоздавал историю нашего города, если бы там звучали фамилии наших земляков, если бы он сопровождался репродукциями старых фотографий, я был бы за руками и ногами! Я боюсь политизации, как политизировали историю Украины...

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Я боюсь не этого. Если бы этот курс был разработан нашими краеведами, если бы он воссоздавал историю нашего города, если бы там звучали фамилии наших земляков, если бы он сопровождался репродукциями старых фотографий, я был бы за руками и ногами! Я боюсь политизации, как политизировали историю Украины...


 нашими -это какими? Расейскими? 
Как по мне, кому интересна история города , тот и так её изучит. Дети и так сильно нагружены и дополнительная нагрузка им не нужна

----------


## Сергей К

> Я боюсь политизации, как политизировали историю Украины...


 Совершенно с Вами согласен. А Капитану Врунгелю замечу, что Одессу вроде не китайцы организовали. И кроме того, у нас есть достаточно краеведов в городе, которые согут написать историю города без политики и без притягивания зауши каких-то фактов в угоду сиюминутным веяниям.

----------


## sas6a

Хотя и Китайцы были в истории Одессы. И был Китайский квартал. Это к слову.

----------


## Jina

Подписывать не буду.
Очередной сквозняк,как с русским языком.
Вот,когда увижу в мэрии Олегу Губаря,г-на Нетребского и иже с ними других достойных мужей,побегу подписывать впереди всех!

----------


## Good++++

Нашел в сети интересные фотографии:
№ 1

Автор съемки: Зельма Г.А.  
Аннотация: Части Советской Армии проходят по улице освобожденного от немецких оккупантов г.Одессы.
Источник поступления:
Дата съемки: апрель 1944
Место съемки: Украина, Одесса г., ул. Ленина
П.С. На месте нынешнего облотделения НБУ забор...
П.П.С. Источник: rgakfd.altsoft.spb.ru

----------


## Good++++

№ 2. Жители г. Одессы во время строительства баррикад на Комсомольской угол Тираспольской, 1941 год, фото Зельмана Г.А.

----------


## Буджак

> Нашел в сети интересные фотографии:
> № 1


 Сразу вспомнилось детство. Эта фотография висела у нас в школе в кабинете английского языка. Спасибо!

----------


## Good++++

№ 3.

Автор съемки
Малышев Н.  
Иванов Л.  
Аннотация: Население Одессы приветствует советских воинов-освободителей.
Дата съемки: 2 июня 1944

----------


## victor.odessa

Спасибо за интересные снимки.

----------


## victor.odessa

> № 3.
> 
> Автор съемки
> Малышев Н.  
> Иванов Л.  
> Аннотация: Население Одессы приветствует советских воинов-освободителей.
> Дата съемки: 2 июня 1944


 Интересно, а где сделан этот снимок? У кого какие мысли? Это не Алексеевская площадь?.

----------


## Good++++

№ 4-5


Автор съемки
Редькин Марк Степанович  
Аннотация: Снятие табличек с домов на одной из улиц г.Одессы, которая была переименована немецкими оккупантами в улицу Адольфа Гитлера.
Дата съемки: 24.04.1944

П.С. ул. Екатерининская во время оккупации именовалась именем главного фашиста

----------


## mlch

> № 3.
> 
> Автор съемки
> Малышев Н.  
> Иванов Л.  
> Аннотация: Население Одессы приветствует советских воинов-освободителей.
> *Дата съемки: 2 июня 1944*


 А чего это население 2-го июня решило вдруг поприветствовать?
Что-то тут не сходится. 
Или не Одесса (что вряд-ли) или не второе июня.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

и приветствие какое-то странное, или мне кажеццо

----------


## Буджак

Да и 2 июня в Одессе носить телогрейку...

----------


## Good++++

Удалить все фотографии и больше ничего не размещать?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

зачем так радикально?

----------


## Буджак

> Удалить все фотографии и больше ничего не размещать?


 Ни в коем случае, просто надпись и дата показались странными.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... И кроме того, у нас есть достаточно краеведов в городе, которые смогут написать историю города без политики и без притягивания зауши каких-то фактов в угоду сиюминутным веяниям.


 Безусловно есть. Но как Вы думаете, кто победит в конкурсе на написание такого учебника? У меня есть большие сомнения, уж очень большой негативный опыт.

----------


## mlch

> Удалить все фотографии и больше ничего не размещать?


 А что, обсуждать размещаемые фото - это грех?  :smileflag:

----------


## arkoh

> Интересно, а где сделан этот снимок? У кого какие мысли? Это не Алексеевская площадь?.


 А может быть 16 ст. Б.Ф.? 

А подпись действительно не соответствует снимку. Дерево там голое в июне. Да и приветствие населения дружное (постановочное?) и странное.

----------


## Сергей К

Ничего ни постановочного ни странного в приветствии людей не вижу, с датой действительно ошибка наверняка. а вот место на Алексеевскую действительно похоже

----------


## kravshik

во первых телогрейки таки да -в Одессе в июне,потом приветствие похоже на Немецкое -"Хайль Гитлер"

правильно тут засомневались.
и почему такая странная реакция на обсуждение,как по мне так и должно быть,мы же здесь и обсуждаем

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ничего ни постановочного ни странного в приветствии людей не вижу, с датой действительно ошибка наверняка. а вот место на Алексеевскую действительно похоже


 Войска заходили в город со стороны :
1.Пересыпи (Николаевская дорога, Московская и Богатова, Приморская, Софиевский и Херсонский спуски. Ими было водружено красное знамя над Оперным (Галай, Паравишников, Филатов). Они же прошлись по ул.Ленина (о чём говорят снимки); 
2. Со стороны станции Раздельная город освобождала конно-механизированная групп И.А.Плиева. Вот они и заходили в город по Дальницкой, Мельницкой и параллельным им улицам. А на фотографии запечатлены именно эти войска. Я прикинул путь красноармейцев по городу, сопоставил снимок с местностью и высказал свою точку зрения :на фотографии показана встреча частей Красной Армии с жителями города в районе Алексеевской площади. (Что же касается даты, то это скорее всего опечатка. Но последнее слово за автором).

----------


## Jaak Logus

И что вам напоминает на этой фотографии Алексеевскую площадь?

----------


## Bvlgari

http://odessica.net/

хороший ресурс  :smileflag:  может все знают,но я нашла недавно.

----------


## mlch

> http://odessica.net/
> 
> хороший ресурс  может все знают,но я нашла недавно.


 Спасибо. Очень интересно. 
В частности, нашел там открытку, которая дала ответ на давно обсуждавшийся тут вопрос о местоположении "царской пристани" Оказывается - сохранившиеся до сего дня "красные пакгаузы" входили в комплекс "царской пристани"

----------


## Bvlgari

Рада что помогла  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

это здание на Привокзальной площади?

----------


## 115117

ну да.Справа от фонтана,если лицом к вокзалу стоять

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

а это Преображенская?

----------


## Скрытик

Она самая, угол Елисаветинской.

----------


## NASTYA MANE

Мне кажется, мой "родной" угол- Преображенская - Щепкина. :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Мне кажется, мой "родной" угол- Преображенская - Щепкина.


 мне так тоже кажется, хотя угол и не родной :smileflag:

----------


## NASTYA MANE

Кстати, этот же угол и на сайте есть.
http://odessica.net/

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Кстати, этот же угол и на сайте есть.
> http://odessica.net/


 я оттуда фото и беру. Только там месторасположение зданий не указывается

----------


## NASTYA MANE

Вот, не налюбуюсь. :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

http://english.migdal.ru/times/48/4465/
Дворец Рафаловича, 
где ныне располагается 
Музей западного и восточного 
искусства

Во второй половине Х?Х в. важную роль в развития частного кредита в Одессе сыграла семья Рафаловичей. Банкирский дом «Рафалович и Ко» был открыт в Одессе в 1833 г. С 1843 г. его возглавлял Давид Рафалович. В конце 1860-х гг. эта фирма имела ежегодные обороты до 50 млн. рублей и играла существенную роль в развитии промышленности и торговли Новороссийского края. Банкирский дом имел обширные связи с Лондоном, Парижем и Санкт-Петербургом и «участвовал в реализации почти всех русских и заграничных займов». Для поощрения подобной деятельности фирмы новороссийский и бессарабский генерал-губернатор генерал-адъютант граф П. Коцебу в 1868 г. выхлопотал главе дома орден Св. Станислава 3-й степени. 

В 1860-х гг. в Одессе к числу широко известных банкиров принадлежал потомственный почетный гражданин и бразильский консул Герман Рафалович, который совершал крупные операции в Новороссийском крае, связанные с финансированием промышленников и земледельцев, и участвовал в учреждении Петербургского учетного и ссудного, Одесского коммерческого, Киевского коммерческого и Русского для внешней торговли банков. 
Большинство известных банков, появившихся в Одессе в период 60-80-х гг. XIX ст., были учреждены не без участия семьи Рафаловичей. Так, в 1862 г. в комиссию по созданию Херсонского земского банка входили Ф. Сухомлинов, Г. Маразли, предводитель дворянства Херсонской губернии Касинов, и представители от купечества Е. Андриевский, 
К. Базиль, М. Сокальский и Л. Рафалович. 

Федор Рафалович был одним из учредителей Бессарабско-Таврического банка (правление находилось по ул. Херсонской, 29), который охватывал своей деятельностью Херсонскую, Таврическую, Подольскую и Бессарабскую губернии, а позднее — Одесское и Керченское градоначальства, и предоставлял как долгосрочные займы под залог имений и городского имущества, так и краткосрочные. 

Это было одно из первых долгосрочных частных кредитных учреждений, основанных как акционерное предприятие. Банк начал действовать в 1872 г., его суммарный капитал составлял 1,5 млн. руб. (6 тыс. акций по 250 руб.). Основателями банка были Г. Маразли, Ф. Рафалович, А. Стюард, К. Писаржевский и К. Стамеров. 

Члены семьи Рафалович были представлены в составе первого правления Одесского городского кредитного общества. Федор был одним из директоров, а в контрольный совет были избраны потомственные почетные граждане А. Бродский, Д. Рафалович, С. Гурович и др. 
В 1889 г. был основан Одесский торгово-промышленный банк, располагалось заведение на Екатерининской площади в доме Бродского. Основателями были А. Рафалович, Г. Рафалович, С. Зусман, О. Хаис, Д. Гинзбург. 

Банкирский дом Рафаловичей поддерживал тесные отношения с крупным помещиком Юго-Западного края и видным государственным деятелем А. Абазой, который, благодаря занимаемым должностям, оказывал значительное влияние на экономическую политику правительства. Он называл А. Рафаловича «мой банкир» и давал ему разного рода поручения, в том числе связанные с продажей сельскохозяйственной продукции из своих имений. 
В 1890 г. министр финансов И. Вышнеградский, готовивший введение золотого денежного обращения на основе девальвации кредитного рубля, для стабилизации на определенном уровне, представил в связи с этим доклад Александру III. Доклад этот был послан также А. Абазе как председателю Департамента государственной экономии Государственного совета и одобрен им. 

Узнав о готовившейся секретной биржевой операции министерства финансов, Абаза решил воспользоваться ею для собственного обогащения. Он принял участие в игре на понижение рубля и вовлек в нее фирму А. Рафаловича. Поскольку одесский банкир не был посвящен в тайну операции, то он разорился. 

В связи c тем, что реальной причиной банкротства банкирского дома были махинации правительственных чиновников, ему сразу же была оказана помощь. Был создан синдикат из банков, что противоречило их уставам. В синдикат входили Государственный банк, Международный коммерческий, Учетно-ссудный и Русский для внешней торговли, а также банкирский дом «И.Е. Гинцбург». По положению это банковское образование должно было выдать под соло-векселя2 дома Рафаловичей до 1 млн. 700 тыс. руб. под 4% годовых, причем на Государственный банк приходилось 3/5 суммы. Обеспечением ссуды служили ценные бумаги и имения членов семьи в Подольской губернии, 4 дома в Одессе и имения крымского помещика К. Дуранте (тесть Г. Рафаловича) в Таврической губернии. В 1890-х годах фамилия Рафаловичей в справочных изданиях Одесского градоначальства уже не встречалась. 

В конце Х?Х — начале ХХ вв. заметное участие в развитии частного кредита Одессы занимали купцы Бродские. В 1905 г. был создан банкирский дом Бродского, преобразованный в 1908 г. в одесское отделение Северного банка, который в 1910 г. вошел в состав Русско-Азиатского банка. 

В целом, еврейские банкиры внесли значительный вклад в создание и функционирование сети кредитных учреждений в Новороссийском крае. Во многом благодаря именно этим предпринимателям Одесса уже в первой половине Х?Х в. стала одним из главных банковских центров Украины.
__________________________________________________  _________

а само здание где находится, на Херсонской (Пастера)?

----------


## NASTYA MANE

Смотрю, аж глаза на лоб. :smileflag: 
 Напоминает корпуса Медина.  Вот знакомо. А вспомнить - не могу.

----------


## Гидрант

> Федор Рафалович был одним из учредителей Бессарабско-Таврического банка (правление находилось по ул. Херсонской, 29....
> а само здание где находится, на Херсонской (Пастера)?


 На Херсонской, рядом с корпусом Новороссийского университета. Только номер дома, по данным  1911г , не 29, а 25.

----------


## NASTYA MANE

Это за админ. зданием Универа?  У входа в садик?

----------


## Jorjic

> Смотрю, аж глаза на лоб.
>  Напоминает корпуса Медина.  Вот знакомо. А вспомнить - не могу.


 Рядом  с университетом. Там сейчас проектный институт (раньше назывался "Гипропром").

----------


## Сергей К

у меня есть фотографии этого банка внутри

.

.

.

.

----------


## Bvlgari

Попала в руки граммофонная пластинка с интересной наклейкой.Демонстрирую  :smileflag:

----------


## Jaak Logus

> это здание на Привокзальной площади?


 Сейчас это Управление Одесской железной дороги.


*Подскажите, где располагался Театр музыкальной комедии до постройки нового здания в начале 1980-х годов?*

----------


## mlch

> Сейчас это Управление Одесской железной дороги.
> 
> 
> *Подскажите, где располагался Театр музыкальной комедии до постройки нового здания в начале 1980-х годов?*


 В нынешнем здании ТЮЗа на Греческой 50. А ТЮЗ был в переулке Чайковского 12

----------


## Jorjic

> у меня есть фотографии этого банка внутри.


 Да, убогое зрелище. Вестибюль с 70-х - 80-х не изменился. А операционный зал (видимо, это был он) представлял совсем другое зрелище. Насколько я помню, он был перегорожен, и в нем трудилась уйма конструкторов. Там работал не самый плохой контингент, как и во многих проектных организациях. Именно сотрудниц этого заведения Аркадий Львов в свое время назвал "сорокалетние девушки Гипропрома".

----------


## Сергей К

Нет, наверно тот зал, где сидели конструкторы вот - 



Хотя может они и там и там были. Окна этого зала выходят на Пастера, а того, что я раньше
показал - во внутренний двор.

----------


## Jorjic

> Нет, наверно тот зал, где сидели конструкторы вот... 
> Хотя может они и там и там были. Окна этого зала выходят на Пастера, а того, что я раньше показал - во внутренний двор.


 Пожалуй, Вы правы. Надо будет узнать при случае что было в том зале.

----------


## Сергей К

только этим снимкам уже два года...

----------


## Русланчич

У меня дома есть патефон,но нет пластинок.Где можно достать?Больно послушать хочется.Спасибо.

----------


## Скрытик

> У меня дома есть патефон,но нет пластинок.Где можно достать?Больно послушать хочется.Спасибо.


 Развалы староконки - видел не раз.

----------


## exse

Немного продолжу тему "Одесса в Великую Отечественную".

Вошли немцы. Маяка уже нет.

Одесситы даже в это время похороны делали с венками.
Но не могу понять где они идут? Если от Пантелеймоновского подворья по Куликовому полю, то почему такой длинный маршрут на 2-е гродское? Не ближе ли по Водорповодной? Думал негатив перевернут - отразил и все равно не узнал улицу.


1944 год немцы готовятся уходить. Прощальное фото с балкона какого-то дома.


Наши входят.

----------


## mlch

> Немного продолжу тему "Одесса в Великую Отечественную".
> Одесситы даже в это время похороны делали с венками.
> Но не могу понять где они идут? Если от Пантелеймоновского подворья по Куликовому полю, то почему такой длинный маршрут на 2-е гродское? Не ближе ли по Водорповодной? Думал негатив перевернут - отразил и все равно не узнал улицу.
> Вложение 700288


 Так по Водопроводной они и идут.
Это напротив трамвайного депо.
Слева - пожарная каланча. Правее - Пантелеймоновская церковь и управление железной дороги. Крайнее справа здание - нынешний корпус Экономического университета (Привокзальный переулок 2)

----------


## exse

Да, Водопроводная! Заблудился... Чего-то казалось что при съемке с Водопроводной каланча будет справа от Пантелеймоновского. 

Может кто-то узнает двор на третьем фото? Здания наверняка уцелели - бомбежек больше не было.

----------


## Jaak Logus

А 4-ое фото сделано на Куликовом поле?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Может кто-то узнает двор на третьем фото? Здания наверняка уцелели - бомбежек больше не было.


 комплекс сталинок (довоенных, понятное дело).  Это не в районе между Фр. бульваром и пр. Шевченко? Сам точно не знаю

----------


## Jorjic

> комплекс сталинок (довоенных, понятное дело).  Это не в районе между Фр. бульваром и пр. Шевченко? Сам точно не знаю


 Мне тоже так подумалось. Но на заднем плане улица с явным уклоном. Там, вроде, такого нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> А 4-ое фото сделано на Куликовом поле?


 Это, несомненно, Куликово поле. Но дата вызывает у меня сомнение. Трибуна 10 апреля 1944 года? На трибуне какой-то портрет? Площадь, судя по всему, оцеплена (вдали видны люди). 10 апреля была еще полная неразбериха. Сравните с известным всем фото на фоне Оперного - то было действительно 10 апреля 1944 г. 
2 *exse*, если не секрет, нельзя ли раскрыть источник?

----------


## Gоr

> Может кто-то узнает двор на третьем фото? Здания наверняка уцелели - бомбежек больше не было.


 Может Градоначальницкая

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Может Градоначальницкая


 а где там довоенные сталинки (в стиле конструктивизма) в таком кол-ве? Довоенная на углу 10 апреля. А ниже, на пересечении с Ризовской в основном послевоенные

----------


## Good++++

> Это, несомненно, Куликово поле. Но дата вызывает у меня сомнение. Трибуна 10 апреля 1944 года? На трибуне какой-то портрет? Площадь, судя по всему, оцеплена (вдали видны люди). 10 апреля была еще полная неразбериха. Сравните с известным всем фото на фоне Оперного - то было действительно 10 апреля 1944 г. 
> 2 *exse*, если не секрет, нельзя ли раскрыть источник?


 
Автор съемки: Редькин Марк Степанович  
Номер единицы хранения: 298185
Аннотация: Жители г.Одессы приветствуют советских воинов.
Источник поступления: Личный архив Редькина М.С.
Дата съемки: 1944
Место съемки: Украина, Одесса г.

П.С. А они правильно руками "приветствуют"?



> и приветствие какое-то странное, или мне кажеццо

----------


## Jorjic

> Автор съемки: Редькин Марк Степанович  
> Номер единицы хранения: 298185
> Аннотация: Жители г.Одессы приветствуют советских воинов.
> Источник поступления: Личный архив Редькина М.С.
> Дата съемки: 1944
> Место съемки: Украина, Одесса г.
> П.С. А они правильно руками "приветствуют"?


 2 *Good++++*. Я с большим уважением отношусь лично к Вам и к Редькину Марку Степановичу. Не совсем понимаю почему это не позволяет мне усомниться в дате съемки (тем более, что кроме года в аннотации ничего не указано). Я постараюсь в дальнейшем воздержаться от комментирования материалов, выложенных Вами, если это вызывает столь болезненную реакцию. Надо предупреждать, что у Вас есть клоны.
ЗЫ. О "правильности" приветствия - это не ко мне.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Это ко мне. На первом фото не только мне показалось "неправильное" приветствие. Я не была категоричной и ничего не утверждала, прошу заметить, так что ваш сарказм совсем некстати. На то это и форум, чтобы обсуждать и общаться. 
Ваши фотографии, действительно, интересны. Выкладывайте ещё. И не обижайтесь, если их будут комментить--это ФОРУМ.

----------


## Скрытик

Честно говоря я не пойму что неправильного в приветствии? Машут кепками и руками, кроме того хорошо видно что это таки советские войска. Как их должны приветствовать "правильно" ?

----------


## Good++++

*История Одесского отделения торгового дома "Карл Фаберже"*



  *Показать скрытый текст* *История ООТД "КФ"*Одна из наименее исследованных сторон деятельности торгового дома "Карл Фаберже" - это работа магазина и мастерских фирмы в Одессе. Одесские ювелиры малоизвестны не только широкой общественности, но и специалистам. На страницах крупнейшего в нашей стране справочника клейм отечественных ювелиров М.М.Постниковой-Лосевой находим только 20 клейм одесских ювелиров, из которых 5 работали еще до отмены крепостного права.

Между тем, ювелирное дело в Одессе в начале нашего века было на подъеме. Справочник «Одессит» (13) 1893 года в разделе «Золотые изделия и ювелиры» указывает на 15 мастеров, а также 20 мастеров-часовщиков, среди которых также были ювелиры.

В 1904 году в числе лиц, выбравших промысловатые свидетельства по группе «Часы, золотые, серебряные и бриллиантовые изделия», названы уже 48 человек (7). Перед первой мировой войной наблюдается бурный рост числа ювелиров: в 1912 году ювелирных мастерских и магазинов уже 62 (10), через год - 84 (11), а в 1914 году уже 113 (12), причем в 1914 году впервые встречается представительство немецкой ювелирной фирмы «Майшофер И., Ко». Даже в период войны, в 1917 году в разделе «золото и серебро» справочника «Вся Одесса» указано 35 предприятий, а в разделе «бриллианты» -20, в том числе «К. Фаберже».

Одесса в начале века представляла собой крупный торгово-промышленный и культурный центр России. В 1897 году численность населения города равнялась 403, а перед первой мировой войной - более 600 тысяч человек. В этот период Одесса по численности населения занимала четвёртое место в Российской империи, уступая двум столицам и Варшаве, но опережая Ригу и Киев.

Одесское пробирное управление в 1911 году принесло казне 172 тысяч рублей дохода, (Московское управление - 1353 т.р., Петербургское - 436 т.р., Варшавское - 406 т.р.). Рост пробирного дохода по Одессе к уровню 1910 года составил 28 % (25). Через Одессу проходила львиная доля русского экспорта золотого и серебряного канительного производства. Так, в 1911 году через Одесский порт вывезено за рубеж канительных изделий 4044 пуда на сумму 489 тысяч рублей (5).

Карл Фаберже не мог не обратить внимания на Одессу. Он открыл здесь свое отделение, поскольку одним из законов капиталистического производства является непрерывное расширение рынка. Следует критически оценить дату возникновения Одесского отделения фирмы Фаберже, которая дается в литературных источниках - 1890 год. В справочниках Одессы за 1890-1899 годы, даже в самых подробных, среди ювелиров, золотых и серебряных дел мастеров, фамилия Фаберже (или его представителей) не встречается. Вполне допустимо, что до 1900 года фирма и ее коммивояжеры осуществляли в Одессе разовые сделки. Значит, не случайно и не ошибочно дату открытия Одесского отделения (1900 "год) в 1910 году в докладной записке Кабинету Его Императорского Величества Евгений Фаберже (14).

«Южно-Русский Альманах» Ю. Сандомирского за 1900 год впервые дает рекламу: «К. Фаберже. Придворный фабрикант Золотых, Серебряных и Бриллиантовых изделий. Одесса. Дерибасовская улица, дом Менделевича». К концу 1899 года на углу Дерибасовской и Преображенской улиц был выстроен огромный красавец «Пассаж» братьев Менделевичей - гордость торговой Одессы. Нет подтверждений, что магазин Фаберже в 1900 году находился в «Пассаже», который по Дерибасовской улице числится как дом № 33. Все последующие по времени справочники дают адрес магазина Фаберже по Дерибасовской, 31. В книге Кеннета Сноумана приводится фотография этого магазина, отчетливо видны на витрине большие серебряные вазы (напоминающие по стилю вазы, выставленные на Елагиноостровской выставке Фаберже в 1989 году).



Дом № 31 по Дерибасовской улице принадлежал А. М. Бродскому (1). В том же дому помещалась мастерская и магазин известного в Одессе ювелира и часовщика, купца I гильдии Иосифа Баржанского (именное клеймо которого известно в музеях страны), а в 1917 году в том же доме помещался магазин «японских товаров» с удивительным названием «Кяхта и Лувр» (8).

Вообще Дерибасовской улице «везло» на ювелиров. В справочнике «Вся торгово-промышленная Одесса» за 1914 год среди 44 адресов ювелирных мастерских и магазинов - 18 на Дерибасовской улице. Вопрос «Как пройти на Дерибасовскую?» в начале века был актуален для всех потенциальных покупателей изделий одесских ювелиров.

В Одесском государственном историческом архиве хранится дело канцелярии Одесского градоначальника «О разрешении торговому дому Фаберже К. на открытие фабрики золотых и серебряных изделий в д. № 1 по Тираспольской ул.» Начато дело 1 апреля 1903 года. Прошение градоначальнику по доверенности торгового дома «К. Фаберже. Москва» подписано Владимиром Друговым и Иваном Антони. Обе личности весьма примечательные «Потомственный почетный гражданин Иван Михайлович Антонии, как писал в 1915 году Агафон Фаберже, состоит на службе у Придворного ювелира К. Фаберже с 1899, а заведующим ювелирным отделением магазина в Петрограде с 1906 года, он же постоянно исполнял поручения и заказы, даваемые фирме Кабинетом ЕГО ИМПЕРАТОРСКОГО ВЕЛИЧЕСТВА» (17).



Что касается Владимира Другова, то он впоследствии открыл в Одессе собственное дело «В. Другов и Ко». В 1911 году владельцем одесской мастерской был В. Другов (11; ошибочно записано «Н.Другов»). Известна реклама: «Покупка жемчуга и бриллиантов» В. Другов и Ко «Одесса, Дерибасовская, 21» (10). К сожалению, в справочнике М. М. Постниковой-Лосевой (15) клейма В. Другова нет. А «дело Другова», судя по всему, было немалое.

Просители получили искомое разрешение, но с условием «устройства двух вентиляторов и пяти форточек». Очевидно, дело охраны труда в Одессе было поставлено строго. Из дела выясняется, что помещение мастерской занимало четыре комнаты, помимо квартиры управляющего. Получено разрешение на увеличение числа рабочих до 30 человек (вначале - не более 20 человек). Давал «добро» на пригодность помещений архитектор Л. Влодек, известный в Одессе как строитель «Пассажа» Менделевичей.



Окончательное разрешение на открытие фабрики по адресу: Тираспольская, 1 (дом И. К. Котронео), было получено сравнительно быстро, почти через год, 26 февраля 1904 года, с условием «чтобы все рабочие были снабжены установленными рабочими книжками и число рабочих часов не превышало законных десяти часов в сутки, за нарушение чего, независимо привлечения виновных к судебной ответственности, фабрика немедленно будет закрыта по распоряжению администрации» (16).

Дисциплина на фабрике была строгая (одна из составляющих успеха фирмы ?). В «Правилах внутреннего распорядка фабрики золотых и серебряных изделий торгового дома «К. Фаберже.» в Одессе» (17) имеются примечательные пункты:
«Воспрещается мужчинам обращаться с невежливыми и неприличными словами к работающему на фабрике женскому полу и наоборот ( ? - В. С.) или вести между собою неприличные разговоры». Отсюда мы видим, что на фабрике работали женщины. Приоритет в этом направлении. Который приписывал себе киевский ювелир И. Маршак, таким образом, под сомнением. В тех же Правилах «воспрещалось подмастерьям: нарушение тишины при работах шумом, криком, бранью, ссорой и дракой; курение табаку в помещении фабрики; во время работы рассказывать друг другу анекдоты, или же собираться в группы для переговоров без необходимости» (почти невыполнимое для Одессы требование, учитывая популярность одесских анекдотов - В. С).
Подписал указанные Правила 23 ноября 1903 года управляющий фабрикой В. Лундель (Виктор Лундель).

К сожалению, в многочисленной литературе, посвященной К. Фаберже и его фирме, не приводятся образцы клейм Одесского отделения. Очевидно, что значительную часть оборота одесского магазина фирмы составляли отделения московского и петербургского отделений, а также киевского (в период работы последнего в 1905-1910 гг.).

Первым управляющим Одесским отделением (по совместительству) был, очевидно, А. А. Бове (Бо). Во всяком случае, сам К. Фаберже в 1901 году пишет: «Мой товарищ Аллан Андреевич Бо является моим помощником и главным устроителем - зарекомендовал себя в течение всех 14 лет при заведывании всеми моими делами по Московской фабрике и отделениями в Москве и Одессе» (18).

Кеннет Сноуман (20) приводит фамилии управляющих Одесским отделением: Алан Гибсон (московский англичанин) и Иван Антонии, затем Джорж Пиггот (московский англичанин), Владимир Другов, Георг Краль (чех по происхождению), а после его смерти - Зиновьев.

Действительно, в справочнике «Вся Одесса за 1912 год представителем отделения Фаберже назван Г. А. Пиггот, ав 1913 и 1914 годах - Г. К. Краль. Управляющим Киевского отделения был известен нам В. Другов, который после закрытия отделения приехал в 1911 году (?) в Одессу, открыв собственное дело.

Одесским магазином заведывали (по Сноуману): Брокман (петербургский немец), Г. Лундель (умер в 1905 году), Г. Нюкканен, затем Филиппов. Одно время управляющим был Владимир Николаев.

Одесская фабрика, как указывает К. Сноуман, изготовляла небольшие ювелирные и серебряные изделия. Из перечисленных выше фамилий известны изделия с клеймами Г. Нюкканена и Г. Лунделя (26). Неизвестны фамилии мастеров-ювелиров, работавших в Одесском отделении фирмы. Одну фамилию называет в 1916 году Карл Фаберже. Он просит освободить от службы в армии Комаленкова - «талантливого, очень полезного для меня художника, болен бурчаткой легких, ввиду чего переведен мною временно для поправления здоровья на юг в мое Одесское отделение» (17, лист 55; прошение от имени К. Фаберже подписано его сыном Агафоном).

1916 год был тяжелым для Одесского отделения фирмы. В другом прошении Канцелярии Императорского двора К. Фаберже указывает: «В моем Одесском отделении в мирное время работало свыше 35 мастеров, в данное время осталось всего лишь три специалиста. Если эти лица будут призваны (в армию В. С), то должен буду закрыть мое Одесское отделение и платить до конца войны высокую наемную плату по контракту» (21, лист 40).

В деле по «Отсрочке призыва на воинскую службу» указано, что «Комаленков Иван Ермилович, крестьянин, год призыва 1913 (следовательно, год рождения 1893 (В. С), уроженец Тарусского уезда Калужской губ., окончил Центральное училище барона Штиглица в Петрограде, мастер-эмальер" (21, лист 31). К. Фаберже подчеркивает, что освобождение от службы упомянутых лиц (среди которых Комаленков) "крайне необходимо" (лист 35). В деле упоминается, что "означенные лица являются лучшими в его мастерских исполнителями" (лист 33). Такова оценка ювелира, художника, мастера-эмальера Ивана Комаленкова.

Несколько неожиданно, типично по-одесски, выясняются фамилии мастеров, работавших у Фаберже. На страницах одесских справочников тех лет встречается такая реклама: «Ювелир-специалист Н. П. ЧИСТЯКОВ. Одесса, бывший много лет подмастерьем К. Фаберже и мастером-преподавателем искусства про Императорском Строгоновском Художественно-Промышленном училище в Москве, принимает заказы и починки на всевозможные ювелирные, золотые, чеканные, граверные и эмалевые работы.  А также исполняет всевозможные работы для подношения: жетоны, эмали, монограммы и факсимилэ. Дерибасовская, 17 (2). Или проще: «Чеканно-Граверная и Ювелирная Мастерские И. Ф. Семенов, бывш. мастер ФАБЕРЖЕ. Одесса, Екатерининская 20, угол Греческой" (2, с. 405). Фамилия Фаберже в тексте рекламного объявления набрана крупными буквами и сразу бросается в глаза.

Тщеславие мастеров не знает меры. Одессит Никулин дает себе такую рекламу: «Ювелир П. А. НИКУЛИН, много лет пробыл первым мастером в фирме К. Фаберже. Имея громадную практику в деле, что дает мне возможность понять заказчика и его желание, исполняю всевозможные работы, ювелирные и граверно-чеканные, по самым новейшим заграничным и собственным художника рисункам. Принимаю также починки и переделки старых вещей. Одесса, Дерибасовская, 13, во дворе, 2-ой этаж" (6). Насколько серьезно надо относится к этому "первому мастеру". Его фамилию многие исследователи Фаберже слыхали едва ли.

В том же «Русском Бедекере за 1912-1913 год», уже упомянутый Н. П. Чистяков, вновь аттестуя себя многолетним подмастерьем К. Фаберже, указывает, что «заказы господ приезжих, исполняю в самый короткий срок» (6, с. 131), ориентируясь таким образом на курортный спрос. Такая самореклама с помощью фамилии Фаберже показывает нам, что знаменитые "дети лейтенанта Шмидта" не случайно родом из Одессы. Но если серьезно, то налицо "феномен Фаберже", имя которого уже при жизни становится нарицательным. Не случайно латинский корень "фабер" означает "мастер". С именем Фаберже отожествлялась высшая степень ювелирного мастерства.

Рассказ об одесских ювелирах был бы неполным, если бы не упомянули статью корреспондента петербургского журнала «Ювелир» Н. Ляшенко в № 2 за 1912 год (22).
Автор констатирует низкую техническую подготовленность «кадра одесских мастеров-ювелиров», ввиду отсутствия в Одессе (в отличие от Петербурга и Москвы) технических и рисовальных школ, готовящих учеников и подмастерьев золотосеребряного дела. «Правда, продолжает Ляшенко, подмастерья могли бы посещать столичные школы, но так как большинство из них евреи, - доступ им в столицы закрыт и приходится своей подготовительный стаж проводить в невозможно плохо оборудованных мастерских».

«Отсутствием знаний можно объяснить и то обстоятельство, что в Одессе всего 7-8 человек мастеров-серебряников. Они в состоянии выполнять только самые простые изделия: ложки и вилки, в то время как московские мастера выполняют на рынок высокохудожественные вещи и без труда конкурируют с нашими». Не в этом ли ответ, почему так мало осталось изделий одесских ювелиров?

«Одесские мастера, продолжает Ляшенко, работающие т. н. «галантерейный товар», сбываемый ими на Кавказ и Крым, жалуются, что за неимением дельных подмастерьев, они вынуждены сокращать производство, несмотря на то, что завалены заказами.
В последнее время в Одессе наблюдается развитие производства драгоценных художественных изделий, например, кулонов, колье, медальонов, браслетов, рисунки которых мастера получают один из Швейцарии (например, мастер Зубкис), другие из Парижа.
Из бесед с мастерами, вырабатывающими такого рода изделия (Я. Коган, Пургалин, Шаргородский, Шендерович и др.), я узнал, что на такого рода художественные изделия существует значительный спрос, и что они могли бы конкурировать с такими же изделиями заграничной работы. Но опять-таки, за отсутствием достаточного количества местных мастеров, умеющих работать такие изделия, им приходится приглашать мастеров со стороны и даже из-за границы».
Автор приходит к выводу о необходимости открытия в Одессе технической школы по подготовке ювелиров.

К сожалению, в настоящее время в Одесском областном художественном музее нет коллекции изделий Фаберже, хотя многое в нем напоминает о выдающемся ювелире. Глядя на картины Л. Ф. Лагорио, с которым был знаком К. Фаберже, вспоминаешь, что родственник живописца, управляющий учебным отделом Министерства торговли и промышленности А. Е. Лагорио, был членом жюри на «конкурсе рисунков по ювелирному производству имени придворного ювелира К. Фаберже» в 1913 году. Рассматривая полотна М. П. Клодта, вспоминаешь другого Клодта, Николая Александровича, художника, работавшего в Московском отделении фирмы Фаберже, преподавателя Училища живописи, ваяния и зодчества.
Ждет своего исследования также такая увлекательная страница истории фирмы как: «Одесситка Десницкая - жена сиамского короля и придворный ювелир Фаберже». Дело в том, что фирма Фаберже была первой русской фирмой в Сиаме и по заказу тамошнего короля выполнила много изделий, возможно и свадебных подарков принца с одесситкой Десницокй. Во всяком случае, до сих пор гордостью королевского музея в Бангкоке является огромный нефритовый Будда, выполненный ювелирами Фаберже.
___________________________________________________

ОДЕССКОЕ отделение фирмы «Карл ФАБЕРЖЕ» Валентин СКУРЛОВ, старший научный сотрудник ВНИИ ювелирной промышленности, Ленинград, 1989. Статья из каталога первой в СССР выставки «Великий ФАБЕРЖЕ», февраль-сентябрь 1989 года, Елагиноостровский дворец-музей.

Литература
1. Вся Одесса за 1913 год. справочник, Одесса, 1913 г.
2. вся торгово-промышленная Одесса, 1914 г., Одесса.
3. Южно-Русский альманах, 1900 г., Ю. Сандомирского, Одесса.
4. Адрес-календарь Одесского градоначальника на 1905 г., Одесса.
5. Таблица из Отчета Одесского комитета торговли и мануфактур за 1911 г., Одесса,
1911 г.
6. Русский Бенекер. Адресно-справочная книга на 1912-1913 гг., Одесса.
7. Вся Одесса на 1904-1905 гг., изд. А. А. Лисявского, Одесса.
8. Одесса. Путеводитель, курортный и торгово-промышленный справочник, изд.
книжного магазина «Труд», Одесса, 1917 г.
9. Вся Одесса за 1911 г., Справочник, Одесса, 1911 г.
10. Вся Одесса за 1912 г., Справочник, Одесса, 1912 г.
11. Вся Одесса за 1913 г. Справочник, Одесса, 1913 г.
12. Вся Одесса за 1914 г. Справочник, Одесса, 1914 г.
13. Одессит, изд. И. Горелика, Одесса, 1893 г.
14. ЦГИА СССР, ф. 472, оп. 43 (511/2840), д. 130, л. 2.
15. М. М. Постникова-Лосева, Н. Г. Платонова, В. Л. Ульянова. Золотое и серебряное
дело XV-XX вв. (территория СССР), М.: Наука, 1983 г.
16. Одесский государственный исторический Архив., ф. 2, оп. 3, д. 3131.
17. ЦГИА СССР (РГИА), ф. 468, оп. 44, д. 1383.
18. Правила внутреннего распорядка фабрики золотых и серебряных изделий
торгового дома «К. Фаберже. Москва» в Одессе, Одесса, 1903 г.
19. ЦГИА СССР (РГИА), ф. 23, оп. 25, д. 168.
20. А. К. Snowman. Art of Carl Faberge, L, 1969.
21. ЦГИА СССР, ф. 472, on. 66, д. 120.
22. H. Ляшенко. Наши корреспонденты. Одесса «Ювелир», Спб, № 2, 1912 г.
23. В. Катаев. Волны Черного моря. Кн. I, Кишенев, Литература артистикэ, 1986 г.
24. А. Хаммер, Мой век двадцатый. Пути и встречи, М.: Прогресс, 1988.
25. Деятельность пробирных учреждений «Ювелир», СПБ, 1912, № 12.
26. Carl Faberge and his contemporaries, Helsinki, 1980, p. 30.
Ссылка: liveinternet.ru/users/la_belle_epoque/post73991196
Источник: otd-faberge.com.ua

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

мне на первом фото показалось фашистское приветствие. так получилось на фото. вот и всё. давайте проедем. меня уже давно успокоили в этом плане  :smileflag:

----------


## Bvlgari

Сканы открыток  :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

*Берта Яковлевна Рапопорт - первая в СССР женщина-капитан дальнего плавания...*
Ссылка на статью: kp.ua/daily/060309/171958



> Берта Рапопорт родилась в Одессе 15 мая 1914 года. В 1928 году поступила в Одесский морской техникум на судоводительское отделение. С 1932 года начала работу на судах, прошла путь от должности четвертого помощника до капитана.
> 
> Во время войны служила старпомом на теплоходе «Молдавия» - вывозила женщин, стариков и детей из осажденной Одессы.
> 
> В 1946 году ее наградили медалью «За доблестный труд в Великой Отечественной войне». В 1948 году, будучи уволенной с должности капитана, становится диспетчером портофлота.
> 
> Умерла в 1967 году. Похоронена на Еврейском кладбище в Одессе.

----------


## Сергей К

> Сканы открыток


 а фонтан этот замечательный, но не подписанный - где неизвестно?

----------


## georadar

Возможно парк Шевченко

----------


## Jorjic

> Сканы открыток


 Очень интересные открытки, есть просто редкие. А чего же так "скупо" - в плане разрешения?

----------


## Jorjic

> а фонтан этот замечательный, но не подписанный - где неизвестно?


 Это открытка. Наверняка на обороте указано место. Подождем пояснений автора публикации.

----------


## Good++++

На второй открытке слева в верхнем ряду - Пантелеймоновская/Ришельевская...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ещё интересует, где позируют дети и где конкретно находился ресторан в Алексеевском парке

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> На второй открытке слева в верхнем ряду - Пантелеймоновская/Ришельевская...


 ну эт понятно  :smileflag:

----------


## Bvlgari

Пока сканы только такие(получила сегодня на почту)человек хочет продать.Запросила обратки и цену.Пока жду  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> ещё интересует, где позируют дети


 Горсад. Памятник Скаржинскому.
16 июня 1872 года в Городском саду Одессы был открыт великолепный, белого итальянского мрамора памятник. Изготовлен в мастерской петербургского ваятеля Трискорелли на средства, собранные благодарными потомками. Простой текст выбит на мраморе: "Виктору Петровичу Скаржинскому, разведшему в знойных степях Херсонской губернии 400 десятин леса хвойной и лиственной породы"… Подпись: "Императорское общество сельского хозяйства Южной России и землевладельцы Новороссийского края"…
Этот памятник не сохранился, он был разрушен в 30-годы прошлого века.

----------


## Гидрант

> а фонтан этот замечательный, но не подписанный - где неизвестно?


 


> Возможно парк Шевченко


 Или в парке на Хаджибее...

На заднем плане  фотографии Дюка видно ограждение на Екатерининской площади - видимо, работы по установке памятника, что дает возможность довольно точно установить дату снимка.

----------


## Gоr

[QUOTE=exse;8825577]

1944 год немцы готовятся уходить. Прощальное фото с балкона какого-то дома.
Вложение 700290


Сегодня видел похожий комплекс домов между Старопортофранковской и Новосельского угол Ольгиевской. Не было времени сравнить с фото, но вроде похоже. Может кто-то сможет подробней рассмотреть.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Или в парке на Хаджибее...


 Когда учился в школе на территории парка проводили "Зарницу", помню прятались в развалинах дома, потом был ещё пару раз, а когда то... 

...здесь был старинный двухъярусный парк, который существовал ещё при турках. После основания Одессы здесь дача директора Императорского ботанического сада Десмета, затем дача перепродавалась, была заброшена и приобретена для города городским головою князем С.В.Воронцовым (сыном губернатора). На верхней и нижней террасах разместились корпуса Хаджибейской лечебницы. Здесь лечилась Леся Украинка, работал Дмитрий Ульянов.
Работая над произведением "Катакомбы" здесь бывал В.П.Катаев в 1944году.
Фашисты вырубили парк, сожгли курортный павильон, взорвали водолечебницу и курзал.

Так, что не исключено нахождение данного фонтана в Хаджибеевском парке.

----------


## Гидрант

Я несколько раз был в этом парке в начале 60-х. Заброшен он был основательно, но впечатление еще производил сильное- что-то поленовско-левитанское ("У омута", "Заросший пруд"). Вот выписка из книжечки Чоппа "Туристские тропы Одесщины" (1964)



> Медленно покачиваются верхушки стройных пирамидальных тополей, между густыми кронами старых осокорей голубеет небо... С облитой солнцем полянки доносится стрекот кузнечиков... Старый пруд затянуло илом. Берега покрыты порослью. Если перебраться через широкий ров, некогда заполненный водой, попадешь на большую лужайку, которая тянется вдоль рва до самого забора.... Хаджибейский парк - излюбленное сесто отдыха колхозников окрестных сел и горожан. Особенно много молодежи собирается в те дни, когда тут проводят тренировки одесские туристы.."


 Всего этого уже нет  ... современные "хозяева" довершили гибель  прекрасного садово- паркового комплекса. Грустно...

----------


## Jina

> Я нашла у себя карту Одессы .Называется ПЛАНЪ ГОРОДА ОДЕССЫ С ОБОЗНАЧЕНИЕМ ЭЛЕКТРИЧЕСКАГО ТРАМВАЯ И УГЛОВЫХЪ НОМЕРОВЪ.
> СОСТАВИЛ К. ВИСКОВСК1Й 1915Г.
> Карта ,конечно,хрупкая,но читаемая.Хорошо бы ее отсканировать и отдать вам на экспертизу.


 Извинение.
Карту я сразу отдала на сканирование.Но сама заболела и только сегодня вышла в город.
Мне карту вернули со словами,что сканированию не подлежит,очень ветхая.Сейчас думаю,как ее саму отреставрировать.

----------


## Скрытик

Можно попытаться хорошим фотоаппаратом снять.

----------


## mlch

> Извинение.
> Карту я сразу отдала на сканирование.Но сама заболела и только сегодня вышла в город.
> Мне карту вернули со словами,что сканированию не подлежит,очень ветхая.Сейчас думаю,как ее саму отреставрировать.


 Я сканировал очень ветхую карту по кусочкам на обычном планшетном сканере, а потом собирал ее до кучи в Фотошопе. 
Времени, правда заняло много, но результат получился неплохой.  :smileflag:

----------


## Bvlgari

А сегодня попался старый номерок из гардероба Музкомедии :smileflag: 
Мелочь а приятно

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а каких годов номерок?

----------


## Bvlgari

> а каких годов номерок?


 Не знаю,но думаю что не свежий.На моей памяти уже аллюминиевые были в перемешку с пластмассовыми :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

Водяного не стало в 87 году, не помню, как быстро назвали театр его именем, ну еще год-два. То есть 90-х годов.

----------


## Bvlgari

> Водяного не стало в 87 году, не помню, как быстро назвали театр его именем, ну еще год-два. То есть 90-х годов.


 Абсолютно логично

----------


## Bvlgari

В.К. Фельдберг - Вся Одесса 1900 [1900, PDF, RUS] 
http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/116627 

В.К. Фельдберг - Вся Одесса 1902-1903 [1902, 
http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/116889 

Д.И.Вайнер - Одесса , иллюстрированный путеводитель [1900, PDF,RUS] 
http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/125745 

как торренты качать думаю обьяснять не надо..  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> В.К. Фельдберг - Вся Одесса 1900 [1900, PDF, RUS] 
> http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/116627 
> 
> В.К. Фельдберг - Вся Одесса 1902-1903 [1902, 
> http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/116889 
> 
> Д.И.Вайнер - Одесса , иллюстрированный путеводитель [1900, PDF,RUS] 
> http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/125745 
> 
> как торренты качать думаю обьяснять не надо..


 если б какой то добрый человек выложил бы эти материалы на обычном файлообменнике, ему бы цены не было! :smileflag:

----------


## Bvlgari

А разве не проще установить себе торрент клиент за 2 минуты? И качай себе торренты откуда хочешь  :smileflag:  Я с файлообменниками например не дружу

----------


## Скрытик

> В.К. Фельдберг - Вся Одесса 1900 [1900, PDF, RUS] 
> http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/116627 
> 
> В.К. Фельдберг - Вся Одесса 1902-1903 [1902, 
> http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/116889 
> 
> Д.И.Вайнер - Одесса , иллюстрированный путеводитель [1900, PDF,RUS] 
> http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/125745 
> 
> как торренты качать думаю обьяснять не надо..


 Качаю - огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Bvlgari

*Скрытик*
Не за что  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> ...здесь был старинный двухъярусный парк, который существовал ещё при турках. После основания Одессы здесь дача директора Императорского ботанического сада Десмета, затем дача перепродавалась, была заброшена и приобретена для города городским головою князем С.В.Воронцовым (сыном губернатора). На верхней и нижней террасах разместились корпуса Хаджибейской лечебницы. Здесь лечилась Леся Украинка, работал Дмитрий Ульянов.
> Работая над произведением "Катакомбы" здесь бывал В.П.Катаев в 1944году.
> Фашисты вырубили парк, сожгли курортный павильон, взорвали водолечебницу и курзал.
> 
> Так, что не исключено нахождение данного фонтана в Хаджибеевском парке.


 Очень трогательно об этом парке  и встрече последнего русского царя написал  проф. А. Незведский
http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_13/contents/item6.pdf

----------


## Jorjic

> если б какой то добрый человек выложил бы эти материалы на обычном файлообменнике, ему бы цены не было!


 Исключительно с целью обретения статуса доброго человека без объявленной ценности  :smileflag: , выкладываю Odessa 1900 на файлообменник.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> В.К. Фельдберг - Вся Одесса 1900 [1900, PDF, RUS] 
> http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/116627 
> 
> В.К. Фельдберг - Вся Одесса 1902-1903 [1902, 
> http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/116889 
> 
> Д.И.Вайнер - Одесса , иллюстрированный путеводитель [1900, PDF,RUS] 
> http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/125745 
> 
> как торренты качать думаю обьяснять не надо..


 Качаю и предвкушаю  :smileflag:  Спасибо

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Исключительно с целью обретения статуса доброго человека без объявленной ценности , выкладываю Odessa 1900 на файлообменник.


 спасибо, не оскудела земля одесская добрыми людьми  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> спасибо, не оскудела земля одесская добрыми людьми


 И не оскудеет. Вот Вся Одесса за 1900 год.

----------


## Сергей К

[QUOTE=Gоr;8854852]


> Сегодня видел похожий комплекс домов между Старопортофранковской и Новосельского угол Ольгиевской. Не было времени сравнить с фото, но вроде похоже. Может кто-то сможет подробней рассмотреть.


 

в приципе похоже, но не очень. смущают окна, отсутствие столбиков по углам полисадника и дом вдалеке

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

по моему, это другой дом. Форма дома другая, форма карниза другая. Там выпирает парадная, а здесь она (опять же не так, как на старинном фото) и части дома по бокам (в оригинале они Не выпирают)

----------


## Сергей К

> по моему, это другой дом


 на моем снимке центральная часть, а боковые имеют более широкие окна, похожие на те, что на снимке. Хотя, наверное Вы правы. Врядли после войны стали бы настраивать столбики по-углам полисадника.

----------


## vieanna

Это мой двор, Островидова 32, дома построены в 1928 году, и это он и есть.У нас на каждом из домов есть отличия в форме окон.
Фото отличное, спасибо большое!

----------


## Сергей К

да, но фонтана не видно, столбики и дом вдалеке ?

----------


## vieanna

Фонтан закрыт балконом. Даже не фонтан, а какие-то грузовики, т.е идет постройка? Столбики постоянно ремонтировали, как говорят. А дом - есть такой угловой в комплексе. Сейчас буду выходить - посмотрю специально, но вообще все совпадает.
Кстати, после войны на всех зданиях надстроили верхний этаж, за счет этого, возможно, изменилось впечатление.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Фонтан закрыт балконом. Даже не фонтан, а какие-то грузовики, т.е идет постройка? Столбики постоянно ремонтировали, как говорят. А дом - есть такой угловой в комплексе. Сейчас буду выходить - посмотрю специально, но вообще все совпадает.
> Кстати, после войны на всех зданиях надстроили верхний этаж, за счет этого, возможно, изменилось впечатление.


 если бы вы сфотографировали примерно из той же точки, что на оригинале, было бы замечательно :smileflag:   Если не с балкона, то с места под ним  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Возможно это район Дома Офицеров???

----------


## vieanna

Вот, пожалуйста, хотя Пушкин вполне может продолжить поиск вокруг Дома офицеров. :smileflag: 
Извините за качество - дождь + мобилка.
Дом выглядит иначе  -менее рельефно - за счет еще одного этажа сверху - теперь их четыре.
А столбики на парапете не с этой стороны.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

да, очень похоже! Это и вправду то место!

----------


## Jaak Logus

*vieanna*

Это снято лицом или спиной к ул. Ольгиевской?

----------


## vieanna

> *vieanna*
> 
> Это снято лицом или спиной к ул. Ольгиевской?


 Лицом - это виден тыл дома, выходящего на Островидова, около которого остановка 2-го троллейбуса, и угловой - выходящий на угол Ольгиевской

----------


## Jorjic

Ну, и наконец Вся Одесса 1902-1903.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот, пожалуйста, хотя Пушкин вполне может продолжить поиск вокруг Дома офицеров.
> Извините за качество - дождь + мобилка.
> Дом выглядит иначе  -менее рельефно - за счет еще одного этажа сверху - теперь их четыре.
> А столбики на парапете не с этой стороны.


 Очень здорово. Всегда интересно, когда находятся такие совпадения. Тем более еще и свой дом.

----------


## exse

Вот еще одно фото снято 28 марта 1944г.:

Двор, вроде, тот же.

А это Одесса 29 августа 1941г.:

----------


## vieanna

Да, в проеме виден дом Подбельского 2/4. Очень интересно, спасибо большое.
Расскажите еще, кто жил, - для меня квартира, откуда снимали, как раз окно в окно, пишу и гляжу на этот балкон )))

----------


## mlch

> В.К. Фельдберг - Вся Одесса 1900 [1900, PDF, RUS] 
> http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/116627 
> 
> В.К. Фельдберг - Вся Одесса 1902-1903 [1902, 
> http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/116889 
> 
> Д.И.Вайнер - Одесса , иллюстрированный путеводитель [1900, PDF,RUS] 
> http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/125745 
> 
> как торренты качать думаю обьяснять не надо..


 Скачал. Большое спасибо! Плюсик - за мной. 
Теперь еще перечитать все это надо.   :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Расскажите еще, кто жил, - для меня квартира, откуда снимали, как раз окно в окно, пишу и гляжу на этот балкон )))


 Повторяю вопрос - источник????? Без занимающего весь кадр логотипа.

----------


## vieanna

> Повторяю вопрос - источник????? Без занимающего весь кадр логотипа.


 
Jorjic, это ко мне? Я не поняла, простите...

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic, это ко мне? Я не поняла, простите...


 Нет, конечно. Вопросы к *exse*. Эти кадры выложены здесь, но размер маленький и большая часть изображения закрыта логотипом. Этот ресурс "рассекретил" *Good ++++*, спасибо ему большое, там еще много интересного, но там гигантские логотипы.

----------


## exse

> Да, в проеме виден дом Подбельского 2/4. Очень интересно, спасибо большое.
> Расскажите еще, кто жил, - для меня квартира, откуда снимали, как раз окно в окно, пишу и гляжу на этот балкон )))


 **Повторяю вопрос - источник?????**

Так я не понял - "кто жил" или "источник"?

Источник - частный фотоархив "везунчика". Кто жил - "везунчик" - немец, которому квартирьеры нашли эту квартиру, а он  сделав эти снимки за 11 дней до особождения Одессы успел (!!!) уехать.

Как известно, Одесса была одним из транзитных пунктов для "южных" союзников фашистской Германии (итальянцы, болгары, румыны), которые следовали на Восточный фронт (в т.ч. Днепропетровск, Харьков, Сталинград). Кому повезло выжить там - опять появлялись в Одессе на обратной дороге. 

Но эти снимки делал немец. Через одиннадцать дней после этого снимка (как мне рассказывал очевидец - до сих пор здравствующий дедушка с Товарной) некоторые из тех, кто не успел эвакуироваться напивались, обнимались, плакали и стрелялись...

А мои фотки не оффтоп?

==Вопросы к exse. Эти кадры выложены здесь, но размер маленький и большая часть изображения закрыта логотипом.==

Какие "эти кадры"? Кадры одесского двора? Кадры немецкой авиа съемки? Может только фото парада на Куликовом поле. А что еще из моих постов есть на том ресурсе?

----------


## Jorjic

> А мне ничего не будет за оффтоп?


 Надеюсь, что ничего. Побольше бы таких оффтопов. Просто интересное совпадение - публикация этих снимков Вами и их размещение на указанном мной ресурсе. Если у Вас есть еще незатемненные логотипом фото - очень просим.

----------


## Agnessa

Друзья, братья и сестры, видел ли кто-нибудь на YouTube этот десятиминутный английский фильм об осажденной Одессе? "Одеса - останні дні перед окупацією, серпень 1941 року". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaB7LctImTk. Если все уже в курсе, "звиняйте" за ссылку.

----------


## Скрытик

> Друзья, братья и сестры, видел ли кто-нибудь на YouTube этот десятиминутный английский фильм об осажденной Одессе? "Одеса - останні дні перед окупацією, серпень 1941 року". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaB7LctImTk. Если все уже в курсе, "звиняйте" за ссылку.


 Странно, я вижу 2х минутный.

----------


## Agnessa

Ошиблась!

----------


## Pinky

> Странно, я вижу 2х минутный.


 Я тоже...Зато там в "Похожих видео" есть парочка интересных румынских "новостных" фильмов тех лет - есть интересные кадры - например румыны ломающие звезду на старом вокзале, или, ставящие флаг на куполе дома Русова...дальше можно не смотреть, идет рассказ о победе великой Румынии и парад, в Бухаресте, как я понял.

----------


## Скрытик

Качество, увы

----------


## Agnessa

Качество, увы..

Ну, а что вы хотите (как говорят в Одессе)?.. И за это спасибо. В то время в Одессе жили мои самые близкие люди... Каждый кадр бесценен...

----------


## алексий I

Можно подписаться? У вас тут так интересно!

----------


## Jaak Logus

> А это Одесса 29 августа 1941г.:
> Вложение 708639


 Узнали, где это?

----------


## sergei_1985

Не знаю кому как, но мне кажется, что очень многие Одесситы теряют Одессу в своем сердце!!! А это самое главное... Одесса будет меняться, она всегда менялась... Но если мы ее потеряем в наших сердцах, то мы ее уже никогда не сможем вернуть!!! Давайте просто чувствовать ее и радоваться тому, что мы с ней, а она с нами!!!

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

давайте

----------


## exse

Ну, пока не долбают за оффтоп, покажу еще пару картинок времен оккупации - может кому-нибудь будет интересен и этот период, а может кто и  опознает места съемки.

Штаб арт дивизиона:

Дата и место съемки неизвестны, но Одесса!

А тут надеюсь на "помощь зала". Что это за красавица-башня стояла в порту, да еще и с часами?

----------


## Скрытик

Второе мне напоминает Ришельевскую угол Греческой.

----------


## Good++++

> Второе мне напоминает Ришельевскую угол Греческой.


 тогда должны были быть трамвайные пути/столбы...
П.С. Здание на переднем плане могло быть впоследствии и разрушено...

----------


## Скрытик

Тогда еще вариант Греческая угол Екатериненской, сзади греческая площадь.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Тогда еще вариант Греческая угол Екатериненской, сзади греческая площадь.


 В этом варианте на здании отсутствует самый длинный балкон.

Я предлагаю Ленина / Жуковского

----------


## Скрытик

> В этом варианте на здании отсутствует самый длинный балкон.
> 
> Я предлагаю Ленина / Жуковского


 В этом варианте там не только балкон отсутствует, но и окна и межэтажные перекрытия (если присмотреться). А Ленина - Жуковского есть ступеньки, штук 5, плюс опять же спросят про трамвайные столбы.

Кстати, Оперный должен был бы быть виден.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну, пока не долбают за оффтоп, покажу еще пару картинок времен оккупации - может кому-нибудь будет интересен и этот период, а может кто и  опознает места съемки.
> 
> Штаб арт дивизиона:
> Вложение 710091


 Это здание мне напоминает школу на проспекте Гагарина,14.

----------


## victor.odessa

> В этом варианте там не только балкон отсутствует, но и окна и межэтажные перекрытия (если присмотреться). А Ленина - Жуковского есть ступеньки, штук 5, плюс опять же спросят про трамвайные столбы.
> 
> Кстати, Оперный должен был бы быть виден.


 Оперный сзади.

----------


## Скрытик

> Оперный сзади.


 Я подумал про здание где магазин БОСС.

----------


## exse

Про башню с часами в порту просветите, пжаста. Когда ее снесли? Ведь наши при взятии не бомбили город и не использовали тяжелой артилерии. Должна была уцелеть.

----------


## mlch

> А тут надеюсь на "помощь зала". Что это за красавица-башня стояла в порту, да еще и с часами?
> Вложение 710092


 Вот тут ее лучше видно:

На карте 1894 этот комплекс зданий обозначен, как "Канцелярия капитана над Практическим портом"

----------


## exse

Спасибо. Значит капитанерия. Был удивлен, что она дожила до 40-х годов. Или дольше?
Интересно когда и по какому поводу мы с ней расстались.

----------


## Русланчич

ДА,второе фото похоже на Ленина/Жуковского,если смотреть со стороны оперного.

----------


## Скрытик

> ДА,второе фото похоже на Ленина/Жуковского,если смотреть со стороны оперного.


 Цитирую:



> тогда должны были быть трамвайные пути/столбы...


 Кроме того автолюбители хорошо помнят профиль этого перекрестка.
Я специально проехал мимо магазина Вог, там сейчас, конечно совершенно по другому все выглядит - коллонада у входа и т.п., но мне кажется что раньше было больше похоже, а коллонада это новодел.

----------


## Софистка

Вот нашла один очень интересный источник, что вы скажете по этому поводу?

А как это выглядит и сохранилось ли еще?
Какая мостовая — самая старая непрерывно действующая в мире? Вечный клинкер на углу улиц Итальянской (Пушкинской) и Ланжероновской (Ласточкина):
http://awas.ws/POLIT/ERUDITIA/CLINKER.HTM

Почему на чётной стороне улицы Комсомольской в Одессе никто не живёт?
http://awas.ws/POLIT/ERUDITIA/KOMSOMOL.HTM

Почему в Одессе так много мраморных лестниц?
http://awas.ws/POLIT/ERUDITIA/MARMOR.HTM

Оказывается... 
Когда на Дерибасовской появился паровоз?
http://awas.ws/POLIT/ERUDITIA/PASSAGE.HTM

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Вот нашла один очень интересный источник, что вы скажете по этому поводу?


 общеизвестные факты в перемешку с бреднями Высермана не читабельны

----------


## Jorjic

> общеизвестные факты в перемешку с бреднями Высермана не читабельны


 Зачем же так категорично? Учтите, что это написано почти 18 лет назад.

----------


## Скрытик

> Зачем же так категорично? Учтите, что это написано почти 18 лет назад.


 Ну в сказки про балласт в виде базальтового камня уже даже мои дети не верят. Дальше просто не стал читать...

----------


## Русланчич

Солидаризируюсь

----------


## Пушкин

Злые вы какие то, а одесситы всегда славились мягкостью характера и чувством юмора. Ведь это написано чудаком, а у Софистки был эмоциональный порыв из-за любви к Одессе. Разве это не прекрасно?  :smileflag: (простите за Оффтоп)

----------


## Софистка

> Злые вы какие то, а одесситы всегда славились мягкостью характера и чувством юмора. Ведь это написано чудаком, а у Софистки был эмоциональный порыв из-за любви к Одессе. Разве это не прекрасно? (простите за Оффтоп)


 Спасибо за поддержку! 

@ ко всем: а я думала, что внесу свою лепту в эту очень познавательную тему...
Просветите, пожалуйста, а что там еще - кроме балласта - не соответствует истине (чтоб не попасть еще раз впросак)?

----------


## kravshik

Всем привет,стало интересно,просветите и меня,я давно тоже занимаюсь историей Одессы,и до сих пор считаю что рассказы про балласт в виде базальтового камня не выдумка,или я ошибаюсь...что мне своим детям рассказывать,или это неправильно??

----------


## arkoh

> Всем привет,стало интересно,просветите и меня,я давно тоже занимаюсь историей Одессы,и до сих пор считаю что рассказы про балласт в виде базальтового камня не выдумка,или я ошибаюсь...что мне своим детям рассказывать,или это неправильно??


 Я думаю - правильно - это итальянская лава-балласт. 

1. Об этом сообщают разные источники.

2. Этой осенью ездил в Рим. Все тротуары в историческом центре выложены " одесскими" плитами из лавы соседних вулканов.  Цвет и текстура один к одному.

3. Мало вероятно, что камни специально заказывали и возили в Одессу из Италии на такое расстояние. Купить могли где и поближе.

Поэтому версия балласта наиболее вероятная.

----------


## georadar

Меня тоже интересует. *Скрытик*, поясните пожалуйста почему это сказки (про балласт).

----------


## Скрытик

Я совсем недавно читал, что только 15% мощения улиц было тем самым балластом, остальное покупалось и обрабатывалось для мощения (ведь 1 сторона камна специально подготовлена - отшлифована) еще за границей. Покупалась за деньги а не доставалась бесплатно.
К сожалению, источник не помню, попытаюсь найти и выложу ссылку.

----------


## kravshik

Но все равно как балласт я так думаю камень и привозился,может часть и покупалась,выясните расскажете,но сама версия не отпадает...сыну я уже про это рассказывал..))

----------


## netslov

> Вот тут ее лучше видно:
> 
> На карте 1894 этот комплекс зданий обозначен, как "Канцелярия капитана над Практическим портом"


 Поделитесь пожалуйста картой в электронном виде ,если конечно имеется такая возможность.Буду очень благодарен.Мой мейл

[email protected]

----------


## kravshik

_"Поделитесь пожалуйста картой в электронном виде ,если конечно имеется такая возможность.Буду очень благодарен."
_

Привет,если не ошибаюсь как раз в этой теме были ссылки ,даже сами карты Одессы старинные(дореволюционные ) и ссылка на страницу с ними,поищи ,я пару мес . назад наткнулся на них еще раз листая тему и скачал их оттуда.

----------


## Гидрант

> Я совсем недавно читал, что только 15% мощения улиц было тем самым балластом, остальное покупалось и обрабатывалось для мощения (ведь 1 сторона камна специально подготовлена - отшлифована) еще за границей. Покупалась за деньги а не доставалась бесплатно.
> К сожалению, источник не помню, попытаюсь найти и выложу ссылку.


 Вот выдержка из газеты «Одесский вестник» за 26 марта 1827 года (http://carabaas.livejournal.com/156428.html)



> Управляющий Новороссийскими губерниями и Бессарабскою областью, повторяя распоряжения, в 1825 году сделанные местным начальством, объявляет всем торгующим в Одесском порту, как Российским так и иностранным купцам и шкиперам, что если они на судах своих, вместо балласта, будут привозить сюда крепкий камень, годный на мощение улиц, то им даны будут следующие выгоды:
> Судно, доставившее гранит или другой какой твердый камень, годный на мостовую, получит все облегчения и пособия в выгрузке, какие только возможны без нарушения Карантинных постановлений. Сверх того за каждую кубическую сажень такового камня будет платимо по 15 рублей ассигнациями.
> Деньги будут выдаваемы тотчас по принятии камня и по измерении количества его.
> Суда, доставляющие каменья, негодные на мостовые, будут иметь преимущество в выгрузке перед судами, доставляющими песок или землю, но без денежной платы.
> Что касается до шкиперов, которые привезут балласт, состоящий из земли, песку и прочих веществ, негодных ни на какое употребление, то они, по окончании обсервации, собственными людьми и на собственных лодках будут выгружать его за Карантинным молом близ хуторов графа Ланжерона и г. Куриса


 А вот отрывки из довольно интересной статьи Владимира Чарнецкого на эту тему (http://www.paco.net/odessa/media/word/246/sn4-5.htm)



> Еще в 1820-21 годах "прочно вымощены были привозным камнем спуски Херсонский, Карантинный и Военный". Камень этот, булыжник, привозился в качестве балласта иностранными судами, приходившими за пшеницей. В 1832 году впервые были устроены пробные участки мостовых из триестинских плит и торцов. Триестинские плиты оказались непригодными из-за своей хрупкости…. 
> Параллельно производились опыты по приведению в порядок пешеходной части улиц. Сначала пробовали обойтись полосой из насыпанного щебня, но в дожди он втаптывался в грязь. Тротуары стали укладывать поверх щебня ливорнскими, триестинскими или мальтийскими плитами, привозимыми на иностранных судах…. 
> Плиты эти были из камня сродни одесскому известняку, но значительно более плотного. Все же и они оказались недолговечными. В дальнейшем использовались практически не подвергающиеся износу лавовые плиты из Италии. Эти плиты можно увидеть кое-где в городе и теперь.


 Т.е. программа властей «Ваш балласт – наши улицы» имела место быть (хотя можно ли назвать балластом то, за кубометр чего платят по два ТЕХ ЕЩЕ рубля? :smileflag: ). Гранит, средиземноморские известняки, итальянская лава завозились и использовались с большим или меньшим успехом. Другой вопрос, сколь велика была их доля в общих расходах на устройство дорог? Насколько знаю, тогдашняя мафия упорно предпочитала укладывать один слой недолговечного ракушняка на другой, зарабатывая этим и другими хитроумными способами совершенно безумные деньги. Кажется, «в грязь», в буквальном смысле слова, было втоптано  около МИЛЛИОНА рублей. Учитывая тогдашние масштабы городского хозяйства и курс рубля, наши нынешние махинаторы по сравнению с теми «жалкие, ничтожные личности» (с).

----------


## Скрытик

Вот нашел, правда не то что читал, но смысл очень похож. Много букв  :smileflag: 
http://tikva.odessa.ua/newspaper/news/?254

----------


## mlch

> Я совсем недавно читал, что только 15% мощения улиц было тем самым балластом, остальное покупалось и обрабатывалось для мощения (ведь 1 сторона камна специально подготовлена - отшлифована) еще за границей. Покупалась за деньги а не доставалась бесплатно.
> К сожалению, источник не помню, попытаюсь найти и выложу ссылку.


 Улицы той лавовой плиткой никогда не мостили!
Только тротуары и дворы.
Камень, действительно, специально обработан был для мощения. Так что это скорее был частичный "бартер". Стоил этот камень дешевле зерна, а балласт какой-то брать надо было. Поэтому и грузили то, что могло быть без проблем быстро реализовано или, наоборот - могло долго без потерь хранится в порту прибытия. Лавовая плитка подходила как нельзя лучше.  :smileflag: 
Улицы же мостились сначала ракушняком-дикарем, позже - украинским бугским камнем.

----------


## Скрытик

> Улицы же мостились сначала ракушняком-дикарем, позже - украинским бугским камнем.


 Ну я уже привел статью  :smileflag: 
Еще встречал информацию что для Французского бульвара камень привезли из Германии.

----------


## Софистка

_"И по крупице собирая знанья.."_ 
Всем спасибо, а особенно Гидранту!

----------


## kravshik

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=316454

создал тему "*Архитектура трамвайной истории* "
 кому интересно присоединяйтесь-а то,самому скучно.....)))


решил выделить в отдельную тему чтобы не путать с другими.

----------


## vieanna

Вложение 728042

Вложение 728043Согласна, если вы не против, вот несколько снимков домов по Польскому(между Польским и Деволановским).

----------


## Скрытик

Эти дома нужно тщательно фотографировать. Так как 7й и 9й номер точно планировали сносить (даже в этом году), кризис немного отсрочил эти планы, но рано или поздно доберутся все равно.
У меня, кстати, есть фотографии лестницы в 7м номере.

----------


## SaMoVar

Надо с рулеткой ходить и по-возможности внутри фоткать...
Нда - работы это займёт много, зато можно будет иметь полные данные о здании для восстановления или хотя бы в электронном виде воссоздания.

----------


## vieanna

Вот 7-й,
и изнутри

----------


## Скрытик

Опа, а почему это 7й, 7й же напротив - 4х этажное здание.
Сорри, я писал про 7й Деволановского а не Польского.

----------


## vieanna

9 и напротив - его уже нет

----------


## vieanna

Я просто достала, что есть под рукой, это - по Польскому, где-то в папках есть и Деволановский, вот №1

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> 9 и напротив - его уже нет


 А тут его не то, чтобы нет, а уже и новое строительство идет...
(фото 18.04.2007 года)

----------


## Пушкин

> Я просто достала, что есть под рукой, это - по Польскому, где-то в папках есть и Деволановский, вот №1


 Это не Польский а Деволановский спуск. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> А тут его не то, чтобы нет, а уже и новое строительство идет...
> (фото 18.04.2007 года)


 Так оно уже давно законченно... :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Так оно уже давно законченно...


 именно. Таким оно было весною 2009, а сейчас там и скульптуры появились

----------


## SaMoVar

Я в котлованы не пробился - там было что поискать...

----------


## exse

Подкину дров в тему.

Одесса 1942.
Повреждена была скульптурная группа справа от входа в оперный (если стоять лицом к зданию).

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такая картинка. Садик Пале-Рояля. В таком виде он мне не попадался. Вообще на удивление мало фотографий и открыток Пале-Рояля.

----------


## Jorjic

А вот еще картинка.

----------


## Буджак

Кстати, я фото Пале-Рояля (кажется, тридцатые), выкладывал на odessastory

----------


## Jorjic

> Кстати, я фото Пале-Рояля (кажется, тридцатые), выкладывал на odessastory


 Да, вспомнил. Фото очень интересное, но точка съемки такая, что фонтан плохо виден. Но, конечно, явно другой. Вполне возможно, что на том старом фото и не Пале-Рояль.

----------


## Jorjic

А вот еще интересная картинка, хотя и ужасного качества. Я фото этого дома раньше, кажется, не видел.

Сопроводительный текст:
...штаб Красной гвардии перешел из Воронцовского дворца в дом №4 по Торговой улице. Своими силами рабочие-гвардейцы оборудовали в помещении бывшей картинной галереи Руссовой клуб Красной гвардии. Это был первый рабочий клуб в Одессе.
Из книги Одесса. Очерк истории города-героя. 1957 г.

----------


## Jorjic

А это ностальгическое, для тех, кто помнит.

----------


## Jina

Спасибо!!!

----------


## victor.odessa

> А вот еще картинка.


 А потом эту пушку спёрли. Стали искать свидетелей. Один из воришек, сидевших в тюрьме сказал, что знает кто спёр. Но для этого его надо вывезти на Бульвар. Когда его доставили, в сопровождении полицейских, он сказал :"Вот, кто видел", указывая на Дюка.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А это ностальгическое, для тех, кто помнит.


 Это у причала Капелла?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это у причала Капелла?


 Да, она самая.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Никак не могу вспомнить название второго катера - похожего на Капеллу ?  Прут? В каком году они перестали бегать? Судя по телефонам, эта афишка -до  начала 70-х гг?

----------


## Jorjic

> Никак не могу вспомнить название второго катера - похожего на Капеллу ?  Прут? В каком году они перестали бегать? Судя по телефонам, эта афишка -до  начала 70-х гг?


 Реклама из справочника 1957 года. Да, катер назывался именно "Прут". Вот почитайте здесь.

----------


## Гидрант

"Прут" был поменьше и поприземистей Капеллы. Оба немецкие, трофейные. Сняли их с линий, насколько мне помнится, в начале 70-х.
А Гугл подтвердил мои воспоминания  :smileflag:  и добавил еще немного полезной информации (http://odessatrolley.com/Ships/)



> ...Первоначально линии обслуживались старыми катерами "Капелла", "Пётр Лукомский" и "Прут", тремя катерами среднего класса типа "Алмаз" и полутора десятками малых катеров типа "Аркадия". Позже, в 60-е годы, был получен большой катер типа "Май" (переделанный в пассажирский катер небольшой грузовой теплоход типа "Ильичевск"). Ещё позже к ним присоединился серийный катер среднего класса типа "Радуга". "Пётр Лукомский" в 1964 году был переведен в Ялту (в 60-е годы автор сайта "Одесса на колёсах" встретил на причале "Большой Фонтан" в Одессе катер "Петр Лукомский" до того как это судно было переведено в Ялту). 
> Начиная с 1970 г. старые катера заменялись на новые 200-местные большие катера типа "Александр Грин". Изначально было получено 19 таких катеров...

----------


## exse

Одесса.41-42гг.
Пересыпь?

----------


## Viktoz

> Одесса.41-42гг.
> Пересыпь?


 Мало что с тех пор поменялось 
ССори за офф.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Одесса.41-42гг.
> Пересыпь?
> 
> Вложение 745146


 По-моему, это мы не потеряли  :smileflag:  Смотря что, Пересыпь поднимут на сваи или хотя бы построят эстакаду

----------


## Jorjic

> Одесса.41-42гг.
> Пересыпь?


 Это ж сколько трамваев застряло на Пересыпи в начале войны. Это уже вторая фотография на форуме. Интересно бы место опознать.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Одесса.41-42гг.
> Пересыпь?


 При отступлении из города нашими войсками была взорвана дамба Хаджибейского лимана. Вода затопила Пересыпь. Румыны сгоняли мирное население для восстановления дамбы.
 Идентифицировать место сложно, а тыкать пальцем в небо не хочу, тк. надо обосновать свою точку зрения, а её обосновать можно только к чему то привязавшись.

----------


## vieanna

Может, это не совсем Пересыпь. Я как-то была на съемках под Жеваховой горой, от переезда на Лиманной влево - 8 марта, кажется? - и в переулочках разговорилась с жительницами. Там прямо по переулку огромные трубы с мостками, и они тоже вспоминали взрыв дамбы и как долго стояла вода, не осушаясь

----------


## Jorjic

> Может, это не совсем Пересыпь. Я как-то была на съемках под Жеваховой горой, от переезда на Лиманной влево - 8 марта, кажется? - и в переулочках разговорилась с жительницами. Там прямо по переулку огромные трубы с мостками, и они тоже вспоминали взрыв дамбы и как долго стояла вода, не осушаясь


 Так трамвай как туда попал?

----------


## vieanna

А может, трамвай дальше, по дороге Котовского?

----------


## Jorjic

> А может, трамвай дальше, по дороге Котовского?


 Котовского, вроде, отмненили и переименовали в Головатого. :smileflag:  Но все равно это Пересыпь и та самая линия, по которой ездим и сейчас.
Разве что это старая 7-ка, которая ходила до войны по Балтской дороге..

----------


## victor.odessa

> Может, это не совсем Пересыпь. Я как-то была на съемках под Жеваховой горой, от переезда на Лиманной влево - 8 марта, кажется? - и в переулочках разговорилась с жительницами. Там прямо по переулку огромные трубы с мостками, и они тоже вспоминали взрыв дамбы и как долго стояла вода, не осушаясь


 Водой была покрыта вся Пересыпь(Богатова, Московская, Лиманная, Известковая, 7-ая Пересыпская, Николаевская дорога и др. улицы. 
На фото показана довольно широкая улица с большим 2-х этажным домом. Я не хочу опровергать Вашу версию, тем более я не знаю как выглядела Лиманная улица в 41 г. и какие на ней были дома, хотя трамвай №8 на Куяльник по ней ходил. Но что то мне подсказывает, что искать надо на отрезке по Московской между Мясокомбинатом, Ярмарочной площадью и 7ой Пересыпской.
 Хотя мы не знаем, как выглядел район Красной гвардии, ЗОРа, з-да Сопротивлений, да просто Первый и Второй заливные переулки. Нужна помощь старожилов.

----------


## victor.odessa

Здесь показан путь следования трамвайного маршрута №8.

http://odessatrolley.com/Maps_Historic/H08a.htm

----------


## vieanna

Может, я неправа, но я попыталась представить как должна направляться вода, и мне кажется (прошу прощения, я не гидроинженер), что этот участок - спасибо *victor.odessa* за маршрут трамвая, - кратчайший между Хаджибеем и морем, и вода на нем и "по линии следования" должна быть выше, чем в других, более отдаленных местах...

----------


## exse

О затоплении Пересыпи.
Где-то читал комментарий очередного свидомого историка о том, что в результате взрыва Кр.Армией дамбы в 41 г.  на Пересыпи погибли тысячи (???) человек. Порасспрашивал очевидцев - никто таких жертв не вспомнил. Бывали последствия и похуже. Вот, например, 1915 год:

----------


## Гидрант

Бывало и так…

Из  журнала «Шквал» №50 (182) от 8 декабря 1928г. о шторме 1928 года



> Свирепствовавший в течение недели шторм на Черном море разразился затем с необычайной силой. Сила ветра доходила до 10 баллов. За последние десятки лет не наблюдалось такого крутого юго-восточного ветра. Вода с моря, прорвавшись сплошным потоком, залила низменные части берега, начиная с Ярмарочной пл. и кончая Жеваховой горой и дальше вдоль полотна железной дороги.…  Невиданные волны …достигали старых складов, подбирались к какому-то дому и вышли на отрыв Ярмарочной площади. «Это впервые в нашем городе», - сказал нам какой-то старик, - «чтобы море к нам пожаловало»... Кое-где низкий фундамент стали лизать волны. Тогда на низкой крыше появились люди. Они перекочевали сюда… К сумеркам ветер как будто упал. Но в ночи он вновь стал набирать силу. В тумане лежали берега и порт. Стал падать шторм на утро, к сумеркам он утих,…вода спала


 .

P.S. Журнал издавался на газетной бумаге, поэтому качество фотографий неважное. Конкретизировать  места съемок мне не удалось – даже заводские корпуса наверняка неузнаваемо изменились и из-за военных разрушений, и просто от прошедших лет.

----------


## Гидрант

По поводу фотки "Пересыпи - не Пересыпи" с трамваем.
Мне снимок напоминает Московскую угол 2-го Заливного.Точка съемки - примерно от ворот зернохранилища, построенного лет 6 назад на части территории з-да Кожзаменитель. Эта часть Пересыпи - от Церковной до сахарного завода - всегда была самой "заливаемой".  Но надо проверить на местности.

----------


## victor.odessa

> По поводу фотки "Пересыпи - не Пересыпи" с трамваем.
> Мне снимок напоминает Московскую угол 2-го Заливного.Точка съемки - примерно от ворот зернохранилища, построенного лет 6 назад на части территории з-да Кожзаменитель. Эта часть Пересыпи - от Церковной до сахарного завода - всегда была самой "заливаемой".  Но надо проверить на местности.


 Пересыпь переживала разные затопления.
1.Во время сильных ливней огромные потоки воды из города по спускам устремлялись на Пересыпь, переполнялась канализация, водой срывались люки, уровень воды поднимался так высоко, что вода выходила из под полов в квартирах на первых этажах. Затапливались улицы и дворы. Самыми затапливаемыми районами были:
а) по Московской- от Казанской церкви до Первого заливного; от Первого заливного (на Первом небольшая возвышенность) до Второго заливного, а также район Сахарного завода (но не всегда).
б) по Богатова - от Деда Трофима до Первого. Здесь самое глубокое место было в р-не №№39 и 41. Были случаи, когда легковушка скрывалась под водой полностью. И если по Московской транспорт уже пускали и вода уходила, то в этом р-не движение транспорта открывали намного позже.
2.Когда прорывало дамбу. Это 1941г. и 1961г. Тогда вода приходила со стороны Хаджибея.
3.Со стороны моря. О чём Вы написали выше. Последнее такое подтопление произошло вечером 6 января 2010 года. Морская вода, гонимая сильным ветром, затопила первые этажи по Черноморского казачества в р-не ЗОРа.

----------


## exse

Может кто-нибудь узнает?
9 апреля 1942г.

----------


## Jorjic

> Может кто-нибудь узнает?
> 9 апреля 1942г.
> Вложение 749517


 По-моему, Ришельевская угол Греческой.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Может кто-нибудь узнает?
> 9 апреля 1942г.
> Вложение 749517


 Ришельевская/Жуковского,19 -магазин Кардинал ?

----------


## victor.odessa

> По-моему, Ришельевская угол Греческой.


 Думаю, Вы правы.

----------


## Jina

Магазин ДЕльфин. Натолкнул на мысль Jorjic

----------


## vieanna

Jorjic прав

----------


## Скрытик

> Jorjic прав


 Нет, это другое здание:
http://oldodessa.ucoz.ru/photo/6-0-12

----------


## Скрытик

Ришельевская угол Жуковского тоже не подходит - там уклон и тоже 4 этажа.

Мне кажется это где-то на Успенской.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Может кто-нибудь узнает?
> 9 апреля 1942г.


 В здании выбиты стёкла, отсутствуют внутренние перекрытия. Возможно этого дома уже давно нет?

----------


## vieanna

а еще напоминает Ришельевскую - Жуковского, по диагонали от "Кардинала", зеленый дом, где были "Два слона"?

----------


## Скрытик

> а еще напоминает Ришельевскую - Жуковского, по диагонали от "Кардинала", зеленый дом, где были "Два слона"?


 Я уже писал - там тоже 4 этажа и уклон в сторону Пушкинской (весьма сильный).

----------


## Viktoz

Дерибасовская/Ришельевской,  там где загс, или Екатерининская/Жуковского , или еще как вариант Ришельевская/Бунина.

А вообще таких  угловых домов очень много, мне вообще показалось на первый взгляд что это на Пересыпи -  бывший гастроном Московский.

----------


## Скрытик

> мне вообще показалось на первый взгляд что это на Пересыпи -  бывший гастроном Московский.


 ЕМНИП там 2 этажа  :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

> ЕМНИП там 2 этажа


 я же  для примера  про Пересыпь написал

----------


## Скрытик

> я же  для примера  про Пересыпь написал


 Нет, это точно не пересыпь - где-то в центре.

----------


## Pumik

похоже на Екатериненскую угол М.Арнаутску слева, или Екатериненская угол Успенская,на Екатериненской много таких угловых, но вот не помню, какие в перечисленных домах башенки

----------


## Jorjic

> похоже на Екатериненскую угол М.Арнаутску слева, или Екатериненская угол Успенская,на Екатериненской много таких угловых, но вот не помню, какие в перечисленных домах башенки


 Там еще трамвайная линия.

----------


## Pumik

> Там еще трамвайная линия.


 заметила, екатериненская\успенская и екатериненская/большая арнаутская

----------


## vieanna

Кроме трамвая, и балкончиков таких там не помнится...

----------


## Jorjic

Так на Б.Арнаутской вроде не было трамваяю

----------


## vieanna

> Так на Б.Арнаутской вроде не было трамваяю


 да, я и говорю - ни трамвая, ни балкончиков...

----------


## kravshik

Может кто-нибудь узнает?
9 апреля 1942г.






не похоже.....?
похоже на него,Преображенская угол Елисаветинской....вид со стороны Преображенской,со стороны бывшего магазина "Самсунг".

----------


## mlch

> Может кто-нибудь узнает?
> 9 апреля 1942г.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> не похоже.....?
> похоже на него,Преображенская угол Елисаветинской....вид со стороны Преображенской,со стороны бывшего магазина "Самсунг".


 Нет. На этом здании - эркер на втором и третьем этажах, а на искомом - срезанный угол с остатками балконов. И балконы по фасаду совсем другие.

----------


## vieanna

неужели восстановили эркер и башни?
согласна с  mlch - не он

----------


## kravshik

Так со временем здание то перестраивалось и не один раз,но не буду спорить....фото то военное,а эти фото :до того как  и наше время,и эркер мог быть разрушен,надо присмотреться внимательнее еще,может кто еще подскажет......

----------


## mlch

> Так со временем здание то перестраивалось и не один раз,но не буду спорить....фото то военное,а эти фото :до того как  и наше время,и эркер мог быть разрушен,надо присмотреться внимательнее еще,может кто еще подскажет......


 Взгляни на круглое слуховое окно над срезанным углом.
Если бы это было то-же здание - зачем делать такое окошко, ведущее с чердака в купол эркера?
И еще раз обращаю внимание на балконы по Преображенской и балконы на на "искомом" здании. Они абсолютно разные и по расположению и по конфигурации.

----------


## vieanna

я как ни ломаю голову, все же думаю, - а может, не сохранился? Здесь очень характерные треугольные балконы, и угловых входов не так много. Чтобы еще и трамвай мимо шел...ничего не припоминается

----------


## Jorjic

Здание на Преображенской угол Елисаветинской разрушено во время войны не было. Я живу в соседнем доме аж с тех пор.

----------


## mlch

> я как ни ломаю голову, все же думаю, - а может, не сохранился? Здесь очень характерные треугольные балконы, и угловых входов не так много. Чтобы еще и трамвай мимо шел...ничего не припоминается


 Подозреваю, что не сохранилось. Уж очень сильно разрушено.
Скорее всего снесли и построили что-то после войны. Как возможный вариант расположения могу предложить Ришельевскую угол Успенской, например. 
Боюсь. что если довоенных фото этого дома не найдется, то так никогда и не узнаем, что это было.

----------


## Pumik

> Кроме трамвая, и балкончиков таких там не помнится...


 


> Так на Б.Арнаутской вроде не было трамваяю


 до 1941 был (http://odessatrolley.com/Maps_Historic/H05a.htm), но не спорю, что не оно.

----------


## Гидрант

> Так на Б.Арнаутской вроде не было трамваяю


 Насколько знаю, в 30-е годы по Б.Арнаутской (она же Леккерта!) курсировал 5-й и 16-й трамвай, а потом, кажется, только 5-й. Во время военных действий колея была настолько сильно повреждена, что восстанавливать не стали. В 50-е годы по Б.Арнаутской пошли от парка 2-й и 3-й троллейбусы.
Так что загадочный дом вполне может оказаться на углу Арнаутской и Екатерининской, во всяком случае трамвайные пути - не решающий аргумент против.

ЗЫ. Pumik меня опередила

----------


## mlch

> Насколько знаю, в 30-е годы по Б.Арнаутской (*она же Леккерта!*) курсировал 5-й и 16-й трамвай, а потом, кажется, только 5-й.


 А когда она была Леккерта? И о каком Леккерте идет речь? Члене Бунда? Он, вроде, к Одессе отношения не имел. 
Бывал в Екатиринославе, Даугавпилсе, Ковно, Вильно. Повешен в 1902 году за покушение на Виленского губернатора.

----------


## Скрытик

А это не Преображенская угол Еврейской? Сейчас поищу фото.

----------


## Jorjic

> А когда она была Леккерта? И о каком Леккерте идет речь? Члене Бунда? Он, вроде, к Одессе отношения не имел. 
> Бывал в Екатиринославе, Даугавпилсе, Ковно, Вильно. Повешен в 1902 году за покушение на Виленского губернатора.


 Да, этот самый Герш Леккерт. Так улица называлась до войны. Но ходил ли там трамвай? Сейчас проверю.

----------


## Скрытик

Что-то есть, но не совсем то:

----------


## Jorjic

> А это не Преображенская угол Еврейской? Сейчас поищу фото.


 Вот это, кстати, может быть. Туда попала бомба почти сразу. Там жили мои родители до войны. Но, насколько я знаю, разрушения были совсем не такие сильные.

----------


## vieanna

Скрытик, если уж так, а другой угол, с аптекой? и еще я вспомнила Кузнечную-Тираспольскую, тоже срезанный угол с аптекой...

----------


## Скрытик

> Скрытик, если уж так, а другой угол, с аптекой?


 Там вроде 2 этажа, сейчас посмотрю. Но уверен что это самый центр, витрины 1го этажа широкие.

----------


## mlch

> Что-то есть, но не совсем то:


 Опять не оно. 
Балконы совсем другие. Дверь в подъезд имеется под четвертым от угла окном, а на искомом фото под этим окном - простенок и само окно с балкончиком.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.



----------


## Скрытик

Елки - палки!
Сжимай плиз!!!
Это не оно.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Скрытик, если уж так, а другой угол, с аптекой? и еще я вспомнила Кузнечную-Тираспольскую, тоже срезанный угол с аптекой...


 А я вспомнил:Фр.Меринга / Толстого, только фото нет, чтобы проверить.

----------


## victor.odessa

> там ,где аптека?


 Да, там где аптека.

----------


## Viktoz

Еще  очень похожий дом на углу Алексендровского/Еврейской.

----------


## Jorjic

Еще одна догадка. Это может быть дом на той же Греческой угол Ришельевской, но через дорогу - кажется дом Бродского. Он был разрушен во время войны. По-моему он должен быть на открытке, но пока не могу найти. Наверняка она есть в книге Дроздовского.

----------


## Скрытик

> Еще  очень похожий дом на углу Алексендровского/Еврейской.


 Там трамвая точно никогда не было...

----------


## Скрытик

Еще Преображенская - Греческая очень похож, там где жарю-парю.

----------


## Jorjic

> Еще Преображенская - Греческая очень похож, там где жарю-парю.


 Он, по-моему, тоже не был разрушен, во всяком случае так сильно.

----------


## Pumik

> Еще Преображенская - Греческая очень похож, там где жарю-парю.


 неа, не оно, тоже про него думала

----------


## Скрытик

У Дроздовского не нашел дома Бродского, только внутри снимок.
Кстати, меня спрашивал кто-то про книги Дроздовского, могу взять оба тома "из первых рук". С месяц назад 1200грн каждая стоила.

----------


## 115117

Спасибо,я уже купила.Позвонила ему,аж на работу привез!

----------


## kravshik

> Спасибо,я уже купила.Позвонила ему,аж на работу привез!


 и сколько нынче обошлись книги,с доставкой )))

----------


## exse

Эх! Не нашли дом...

Тогда еще пару фоток на опознание. С одной из них уж точно быстро справитесь.

После одного (или единственного?) подрыва на железной дороге отрядом Молодцова-Бадаева в ноябре 41-го:

Антонеску весной 42-го решил поездом приехать в Одессу, тем более что маршала он получил, помнится, с формулировкой "за взятие крепости Одесса". 

Ехал он от вокзала по Пушкинской в сторону Приморского (горсовет? Лондонская?).

Вот его ждут на Пушкинской угол (???).

К тому времени уже построили мемориал румынским солдатам погибшим при взятиии Одессы. Где это?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ехал он от вокзала по Пушкинской в сторону Приморского (горсовет? Лондонская?).
> Вот его ждут на Пушкинской угол (???).
> Вложение 752086


 Похоже, угол Малой Арнаутской.

----------


## Скрытик

> Похоже, угол Малой Арнаутской.


 Мне тоже так кажется. Там на углу сейчас новострой.

----------


## 115117

> и сколько нынче обошлись книги,с доставкой )))


 первая у меня была раньше,а за вторую взял 150 долларов. :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Я первую еще за 100 брал (500грн в то время  :smileflag: )

----------


## Скрытик

> Спасибо,я уже купила.Позвонила ему,аж на работу привез!


 Тоже с автографом?  :smileflag:

----------


## Sergey_L

> К тому времени уже построили мемориал румынским солдатам погибшим при взятиии Одессы. Где это?
> Вложение 752089


 Может это место, где впоследствии появилась Аллея Славы?

----------


## Скрытик

> Похоже, угол Малой Арнаутской.


 Хотя, если его ждут от вокзала, то смотрят к вокзалу и это может быть угол Базарной.

----------


## kravshik

> Может это место, где впоследствии появилась Аллея Славы?


 кстати по расположению,и перспективе моря дальше,похоже....

----------


## Jorjic

> кстати по расположению,и перспективе моря дальше,похоже....


 Да, очень похоже. И спуск со ступеньками. Меня только смутили фонари, такие серьезные. Вроде до войны там ничего такого не было. Хотя они могли остаться еще от выставки?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а на месте ОЦНТЭИ на Ришельевской угол Бебеля что было?

----------


## Pumik

> Похоже, угол Малой Арнаутской.


 


> Мне тоже так кажется. Там на углу сейчас новострой.


 угол Малой Арнаутской по диагонали от ЦУМа, только что там проезжала

----------


## victor.odessa

> Эх! Не нашли дом...
> После одного (или единственного?) подрыва на железной дороге отрядом Молодцова-Бадаева в ноябре 41-го:
> К тому времени уже построили мемориал румынским солдатам погибшим при взятии Одессы. Где это?


 Между Нерубайским и Дачное.
Таки похоже на участок нынешней Аллеи Славы или там, где был первый пост №1 и шахматный клуб.

----------


## mlch

> Эх! Не нашли дом...
> 
> Тогда еще пару фоток на опознание. С одной из них уж точно быстро справитесь.
> 
> К тому времени уже построили мемориал румынским солдатам погибшим при взятиии Одессы. Где это?
> Вложение 752089


 Вот план реконструкции парка Шевченко 1936 года.
Как мне кажется, под эту фотографию подходит и нынешняя Аллея Славы (обведена синим) и аллея, ведущая к памятнику погибшим морякам (обведена красным)

----------


## exse

> На румынском сайте, посвященном WWII нашел фотографии:
> 
> Подпись: Odessa railroad station


 Да, похоже ошиблись румыны. Вот тот же вокзал, почти с той же точки съемки, но дата и место съемки не указаны. Навесы и симметричность элементов по обе стороны здания (см. метки) наталкивают на мысль, что это транзитная станция а-ля Жмеринка.


Хотя, все может быть - фотографий старого вокзала с платформ я пока не видел.

И до кучи: жаль, что из главного вестибюля нынешнего вокзала  убрали фонтанчик с рыбками. Вокруг него сидели  и бросали монетку "чтоб вернуться"...

----------


## Agnessa

> Эх! Не нашли дом...
> 
> Тогда еще пару фоток на опознание. С одной из них уж точно быстро справитесь.
> 
> После одного (или единственного?) подрыва на железной дороге отрядом Молодцова-Бадаева в ноябре 41-го:
> Вложение 752081
> Антонеску весной 42-го решил поездом приехать в Одессу, тем более что маршала он получил, помнится, с формулировкой "за взятие крепости Одесса". 
> 
> Ехал он от вокзала по Пушкинской в сторону Приморского (горсовет? Лондонская?).
> ...


 Многоуважаемый Exce! А Вы можете "огласить весь список"??? Пожалуйста...

----------


## vieanna

> Вот его ждут на Пушкинской угол (???).
> Вложение 752086


 Малой Арнаутской, где аптека

----------


## 115117

> Тоже с автографом?


 а как же ж!Взамен потребовал фирменные спички и кулечек :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Многоуважаемый Exce! А Вы можете "огласить весь список"??? Пожалуйста...


 Как по мне, так порциями даже интереснее. Можно обсудить и ничего не проскочит незамеченным. Ну и просто растягивать удовольствие приятно.

----------


## Agnessa

Ну, хорошо, - порциями... Впрочем, пусть Сам решает...

----------


## Старая яхна

> Вот его ждут на Пушкинской угол (???).
> Вложение 752086


  Ну, и для окончательного закрытия вопроса .... 
Таки да - Малая Арнаутская угол Пушкинской.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а мой вопрос насчёт Ришельевской-Бебеля прошёл незамеченным

----------


## mlch

> а на месте ОЦНТЭИ на Ришельевской угол Бебеля что было?


 Жилой дом. До революции принадлежал семье Ралли.

----------


## Sergey_L

Фото из чужого альбома. Просто так.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

интересно, когда сняли фонари?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Малой Арнаутской, где аптека


 Из этой аптеки как раз и выходил герой одной из миниатюр Жванецкого, которую он читал совсем недавно  :smileflag:

----------


## Русланчич

Давным-давно участники форума обсуждали здесь предназначение тумб(столбиков),которые в больших количествах сегодня встречаются при въезде в одесские дворы.Высказывались разные версии.А вот что пишет по этому поводу одесский краевед Владимир Чарнецкий:"С первых дней настилки шоссе с целью сокращения расходов старались уменьшить его ширину. Такой экономии придерживались вплоть до второй половины прошлого века, когда уже мостили булыжником и гранитными кубиками. Ширина проезжей части, очевидно, была рассчитана на три полосы - две крайние для двустороннего движения, а средняя - для обгонов или объездов транспорта, стоящего у края. Чтобы возы, объезжая колдобины, не обваливали обочины шоссе и бока канав, с обеих сторон на расстоянии примерно сажени друг от друга в землю вкапывались чугунные или каменные тумбы. О бордюрах, отделяющих мостовую от тротуара, появившихся в 60-е годы, тогда еще не помышляли. Тумбы можно увидеть на гравюрах и фотографиях Одессы прошлого века и теперь у ворот старых домов в центре города"

----------


## Русланчич

Вот ссылка на эту довольно любопытную статью:
http://www.paco.net/odessa/media/word/246/sn4-5.htm

----------


## mlch

> Давным-давно участники форума обсуждали здесь предназначение тумб(столбиков),которые в больших количествах сегодня встречаются при въезде в одесские дворы.Высказывались разные версии.А вот что пишет по этому поводу одесский краевед Владимир Чарнецкий:"С первых дней настилки шоссе с целью сокращения расходов старались уменьшить его ширину. Такой экономии придерживались вплоть до второй половины прошлого века, когда уже мостили булыжником и гранитными кубиками. Ширина проезжей части, очевидно, была рассчитана на три полосы - две крайние для двустороннего движения, а средняя - для обгонов или объездов транспорта, стоящего у края. Чтобы возы, объезжая колдобины, не обваливали обочины шоссе и бока канав, *с обеих сторон на расстоянии примерно сажени друг от друга в землю вкапывались чугунные или каменные тумбы*. О бордюрах, отделяющих мостовую от тротуара, появившихся в 60-е годы, тогда еще не помышляли. *Тумбы можно увидеть на гравюрах и фотографиях Одессы прошлого века* и теперь у ворот старых домов в центре города"


 Таки да.
Вот эти тумбы на гравюре 1860-х годов. Это Преображенская между Софиевской и Елисаветинской. *Исправляюсь.* Елисаветинской и Пастера.
Но у ворот вкапывались более высокие и мощные тумбы, чем на дороге. Углы подворотен защищались лучше, чем обочины.  :smileflag:

----------


## exse

==Сообщение от Agnessa  
Многоуважаемый Exce! А Вы можете "огласить весь список"??? Пожалуйста...==

Многоуважаемая Агнесса!
Пардоньте, но я не понял спиок ЧЕГО Вы хотели бы видеть? "Репортаж о визите Антонеску"? "Разрушения в Одессе периода оккупации"? "Оккупанты в Одессе"? 

Я не занимаюсь целенаправленно тем периодом в Одессе и одессикой тоже (я думаю Вы это поняли по моим вопросам). То, что я выкладывал попадалось мне, в основном, случайно.

Да и смущает меня то, что не стыкуются мои сообщения с названием темы.

----------


## Agnessa

Многоуважаемый Exse! Ну, если честно, то да - фото Одессы времен оккупации. Но и не стыкуются они с названием темы, верно... Спасибо Вам!

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот эти тумбы на гравюре 1860-х годов. Это Преображенская между Софиевской и Елисаветинской.
> Но у ворот вкапывались более высокие и мощные тумбы, чем на дороге. Углы подворотен защищались лучше, чем обочины.


 Что же это за дома по левой стороне? Неужели такие монументальные строения были разрушены и на их месте построены те, что стоят сейчас?

----------


## Jorjic

> Да и смущает меня то, что не стыкуются мои сообщения с названием темы.


 Как по мне, так не берите в голову. Публикации очень интересные, а это главное. В конце концов, есть еще тема "Дома Одессы...".

----------


## Буджак

Да, я тоже не узнаю местность... Эх, побывать бы в юной Одессе!

----------


## exse

> Многоуважаемый Exse! Ну, если честно, то да - фото Одессы времен оккупации. Но и не стыкуются они с названием темы, верно... Спасибо Вам!


 Откуда у парня испанская грусть??? (с) В смысле, что за странные интересы для женщины? Вас должно (по моим понятиям!) интересовать все изящное и красивое, а не этот период.

Ну, раз так, то вот еще пара фото того же времени.

Из безнадежного (в смысле опознания):

А это и опознавать не нужно - барышни приехали из пригородов  Одессы продать рыбку. Одесситки так не одевались да и рыба пресноводная, значит - Татарка или  Хаджибей(?)

----------


## vieanna

Замечательные кадры...
Agnessa, самое полное собрание фотографий и документов опубликовано Михаилом Пойзнером, это огромная книга - "Оккупация. Одесса 1941 -1944". Сейчас сняла с полки - не помню, есть ли у него эти фотографии, но в любом случае - более тщательно никто в Одессе этим не занимался.

----------


## mlch

> Что же это за дома по левой стороне? Неужели такие монументальные строения были разрушены и на их месте построены те, что стоят сейчас?


 Разрушены. Но не все.  :smileflag:  Кое что - перестроено. 
Прежде всего - не забываем, что это гравюра, а не фото. Так что возможны ошибки и неточности.

На первом плане - здание, которого, скорее всего, не существует. Это - Преображенская 20 На месте дома по Преображенской 22- пустое место за забором.
А вот дальше - двухэтажное (тогда) здание принадлежащее университету. Третий этаж был надстроен в 1902 году для размещения университетского музея.  Сейчас в здании - библиотека университета.


Дальше видны здания по Преображенской 28 (1837 года постройки) и Преображенской 30 (1860 года). А вот хлопонинского дома (Преображенская 32 - угол Дерибасовской) на гравюре нет. Хлопонин построил его в 1872 году.

Дальше виден треугольный фронтон фасада дома Крамарева, на месте которого в конце ХIХ века был построен Пассаж. 
За ним - каланча на углу Преображенской и Бунина. Ее основание и сейчас можно увидеть на крыше пожарной части.

А в глубине просматривается колокольня Успенской церкви.
 Вот на этой гравюре лучше видны все эти здания, начиная от дома Крамарева.

----------


## Jorjic

> Разрушены. Но не все.  Кое что - перестроено. 
> Прежде всего - не забываем, что это гравюра, а не фото. Так что возможны ошибки и неточности.


 Да, гравюры часто искажают и перспективу и действительность. 
Я примерно так и подумал, но тогда это скорее квартал начиная от Елисаветинской и дальше.

----------


## mlch

> Да, гравюры часто искажают и перспективу и действительность. 
> Я примерно так и подумал, но тогда это скорее квартал начиная от Елисаветинской и дальше.


 Да! Абсолютно верно! 
Это я перепутал. Имел в виду квартал Елисаветинская -Пастера, а написал Софиевская - Елисаветинская.

----------


## VikZu

> Да, гравюры часто искажают и перспективу и действительность. 
> Я примерно так и подумал, но тогда это скорее квартал начиная от Елисаветинской и дальше.


 Тоже так подумал, а пока рылся в своих архивах, все решилось. :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Приношу всем извинения. 
Внес поправку.

----------


## Agnessa

> Откуда у парня испанская грусть??? (с) В смысле, что за странные интересы для женщины? Вас должно (по моим понятиям!) интересовать все изящное и красивое, а не этот период.
> 
> Ну, раз так, то вот еще пара фото того же времени.
> 
> Из безнадежного (в смысле опознания):
> Вложение 761901
> А это и опознавать не нужно - барышни приехали из пригородов  Одессы продать рыбку. Одесситки так не одевались да и рыба пресноводная, значит - Татарка или  Хаджибей(?) 
> Вложение 761902


 Дорогой Exse! В Одессе в ТО ВРЕМЯ жили мои ближайшие родственники: родная и двоюродная прабабушки, бабушка и... мама... Еще раз спасибо Вам!

----------


## Agnessa

> Замечательные кадры...
> Agnessa, самое полное собрание фотографий и документов опубликовано Михаилом Пойзнером, это огромная книга - "Оккупация. Одесса 1941 -1944". Сейчас сняла с полки - не помню, есть ли у него эти фотографии, но в любом случае - более тщательно никто в Одессе этим не занимался.


 Дорогая Vieanna! Спасибо! Эта книга у меня есть, более того, там упомянута и моя мама...

----------


## exse

Если можно, еще одно фото для Agnessa и пару вопросов от дилетанта.
Война-войной, а горсад полон.


Кажется, что ротонда в горсаду  была в то время  какая-то большая. Или это мне кажется?

И еще один вопрос.
На фасадном здании нынешнего зоопарка в прошлом году делали "косметику" и очистили "дарственную" надпись от Маразли (слева, над бывшим туб.диспансером). Она и сейчас есть. А вот справа (над входом в акватеррариум) начали расчищать, но    потом  закрасили и я не успел прочитать, что же там было написано. Кто-то успел сфотографировать? Там был дубль "левой" надписи или что-то другое?

----------


## Agnessa

Спасибо! Так, война - войной, а жизнь еще как продолжалась... Есть известная серия цветных фото Парижа времен оккупации - там тоже...

----------


## Richard

> Спасибо! Так, война - войной, а жизнь еще как продолжалась... Есть известная серия цветных фото Парижа времен оккупации - там тоже...


 Вот  тут подобная подборка по Харькову

----------


## mlch

> Если можно, еще одно фото для Agnessa и пару вопросов от дилетанта.
> Война-войной, а горсад полон.
> Вложение 763670
> 
> Кажется, что ротонда в горсаду  была в то время  какая-то большая. Или это мне кажется?


 В одной художественной книге я читал, что беседка в горсаду горела во время оккупации.  Действительно ли так было или это художественный вымысел автора - не знаю. Но не исключаю, что таки да - горела.

----------


## Jorjic

> Если можно, еще одно фото для Agnessa и пару вопросов от дилетанта.
> Война-войной, а горсад полон.


 Жизнь есть жизнь. И во время войны тоже. Внешне Одесса в это время выглядела очень даже ничего, такой своеобразный НЭП. 
Отец моего друга во время войны служил в разведке. Он рассказывал, что его сослуживца (тоже одессита) в 42-м, кажется, забрасывали в Одессу, и тот вернулся в полном восторге от жизни в городе.

----------


## Jorjic

> Кажется, что ротонда в горсаду  была в то время  какая-то большая. Или это мне кажется?


 Думаю, что это было какое-то действо (судя по толпе народа) и был построен специальный навес.

----------


## Пушкин

> Если можно, еще одно фото для Agnessa и пару вопросов от дилетанта.
> Война-войной, а горсад полон.
> Вложение 763670
> 
> Кажется, что ротонда в горсаду  была в то время  какая-то большая. Или это мне кажется?
> 
> И еще один вопрос.
> На фасадном здании нынешнего зоопарка в прошлом году делали "косметику" и очистили "дарственную" надпись от Маразли (слева, над бывшим туб.диспансером). Она и сейчас есть. А вот справа (над входом в акватеррариум) начали расчищать, но    потом  закрасили и я не успел прочитать, что же там было написано. Кто-то успел сфотографировать? Там был дубль "левой" надписи или что-то другое?


 Вы уверены что это горсад?

----------


## Скрытик

Очень похоже.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вы уверены что это горсад?


 Ну, такой лев есть еще в санатории, но это вряд ли там. Тем более скамейки.

----------


## Пушкин

> Очень похоже.


 Кроме льва, какие ещё сходства???? Да и лев как то не на месте, может переставляли????

----------


## Скрытик

> Кроме льва, какие ещё сходства???? Да и лев как то не на месте, может переставляли????


  Есть. Скамеечки, клумбы и деревья  :smileflag:  Да и дома очень похоже расположены.

----------


## Pumik

> На фасадном здании нынешнего зоопарка в прошлом году делали "косметику" и очистили "дарственную" надпись от Маразли (слева, над бывшим туб.диспансером). Она и сейчас есть. А вот справа (над входом в акватеррариум) начали расчищать, но    потом  закрасили и я не успел прочитать, что же там было написано. Кто-то успел сфотографировать? Там был дубль "левой" надписи или что-то другое?


 террариум-это была "Дешевая детская столовая", построенная на средства Маразли. А тубдиспансер- городской ночлежный приют

----------


## Пушкин

> Есть. Скамеечки, клумбы и деревья  Да и дома очень похоже расположены.


 Что то  меня терзают сомнения что это горсад, а скамеечки и клумбы во всех парках скверах и санаториях :smileflag: , а если представить что дома на заднем плане - госадовские, то где же дуб? Да и беседка не на месте....

----------


## Jorjic

> Что то  меня терзают сомнения что это горсад, а скамеечки и клумбы во всех парках скверах и санаториях, а если представить что дома на заднем плане - госадовские, то где же дуб? Да и беседка не на месте....


 Через пару часиков выложу фото с этой же точки. Тогда и поговорим.

----------


## Пушкин

> Через пару часиков выложу фото с этой же точки. Тогда и поговорим.


  Не спорю, просто есть сомнения... :smileflag:  ждём...

----------


## Jorjic

Еще вдогонку. Там справа видны те характерные встроенные балконы. Практически у меня сомнений нет.

----------


## Пушкин

> Еще вдогонку. Там справа видны те характерные встроенные балконы. Практически у меня сомнений нет.


 Я тоже долго всматривался в балконы (вроде те), но беседка  или навес - как то не на том месте...

----------


## Jorjic

Про беседку я уже говорил, что это, конечно, не та ротонда, а временный навес связанный с каким-то действом. Обратите внимание на количество народа - это явно не просто гуляющие, а собравшиеся по какому-то поводу. А дерево, если внимательно посмотреть, стоит на месте. Просто ему же на полвека меньше. Вот фото, которое, по-моему, снимает все сомнения. 

Кстати, я пару дней назад где-то тут читал, что 10 апреля какой-то праздник у румын. Судя по одежде, вполне возможно, что это как раз этот праздник.

----------


## Agnessa

> Вот  тут подобная подборка по Харькову


 Да... Вот если бы подобная подборка по Одессе обнаружилась... Спасибо!

----------


## Пушкин

> Про беседку я уже говорил, что это, конечно, не та ротонда, а временный навес связанный с каким-то действом. Обратите внимание на количество народа - это явно не просто гуляющие, а собравшиеся по какому-то поводу. А дерево, если внимательно посмотреть, стоит на месте. Просто ему же на полвека меньше. Вот фото, которое, по-моему, снимает все сомнения. 
> 
> Кстати, я пару дней назад где-то тут читал, что 10 апреля какой-то праздник у румын. Судя по одежде, вполне возможно, что это как раз этот праздник.


 Спасибо что развеяли мои сомнения, "беседка" сбила с толку...

----------


## OdGen

Вчера рухнул атлант на Бунина, 8 ... Кто будет мимо проходить, сделайте фото.
Репортаж АТВ http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/01/26...lant_4196.html

----------


## OdGen

> И еще один вопрос.
> На фасадном здании нынешнего зоопарка в прошлом году делали "косметику" и очистили "дарственную" надпись от Маразли (слева, над бывшим туб.диспансером). Она и сейчас есть. А вот справа (над входом в акватеррариум) начали расчищать, но    потом  закрасили и я не успел прочитать, что же там было написано. Кто-то успел сфотографировать? Там был дубль "левой" надписи или что-то другое?


 Если интересно, статья к 120-и летию со дня постройки этих зданий (сентябрь 2008 года) http://www.vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/9667.php. Я только что звонил краеведу-фотографу Серею Калмыкову. Он эту закрашенную надпись видел. Там фигурировало слово "Столовая". Мраморная доска идентичная сохранившейся. А сохранившаяся надпись не знаю как раньше, но последние годы точно была видна.

Теперь, что касается архивных документов. В деле в одесском архиве имеется смета из магазина мраморных изделий А. Тузини (в адрес строительного отделения одесской городской управы. Согласно этой сметы от 16 сентября 1888 г., было изготовлено:
ТРИ (!!!) мраморные доски для зданий:
Ночлежного приюта, Детской столовой и Дешевой столовой, сооруженных на средства одесского городского головы Г.Г. Маразли -36 рублей, 312 позолоченных букв - 46 руб. 80 коп., 12 медных розет - 6 руб., рестование для постановки, доставки, постановки и алюбастр - 14 руб. 80 коп., итого -  103 руб. 60 коп.

----------


## mlch

> Вчера рухнул атлант на Бунина, 8 ... Кто будет мимо проходить, сделайте фото.
> Репортаж АТВ http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/01/26...lant_4196.html


 Ссылка не работает!
Этот, или один из тех, что на фасаде? (Но там, вроде, кариатиды)

Если этот, то первые дыры на его теле я увидел лет тридцать назад, если не больше. Удивительно, как он вообще столько лет простоял без ремонта.

----------


## OdGen

Ка-то ссылка некорректно отобразилась.
http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/01/26/v_odesse_ruhnul_atlant_4196.html Спасибо, эти фото у меня есть (вчера смотрел). Хотел детальное "новое" фото сравнить. Под фотографию у меня подложена статья из "Вечерки" или "Одесского вестника" с призывом спасти скульптуру. Как всегда, обращение в никуда.

----------


## mlch

> Ка-то ссылка некорректно отобразилась.
> http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/01/26/v_odesse_ruhnul_atlant_4196.html Спасибо, эти фото у меня есть (вчера смотрел). Хотел детальное "новое" фото сравнить. Под фотографию у меня подложена статья из "Вечерки" или "Одесского вестника" с призывом спасти скульптуру. Как всегда, обращение в никуда.


 


> Официальных комментариев о происшествии пока нет, но *в управлении по вопросам охраны объектов культурного наследия Одесского городского совета* заявили, что *на место обрушения будут направлены специалисты, которые оценят ситуацию*, после чего управление намерено обратиться к балансодержателю здания с просьбой выделить деньги на ремонт.


 А тридцать предыдущих лет они не могли "оценить ситуцию". Уроды! Нет у меня для них другого определения.

----------


## kravshik

> Про беседку я уже говорил, что это, конечно, не та ротонда, а временный навес связанный с каким-то действом. Обратите внимание на количество народа - это явно не просто гуляющие, а собравшиеся по какому-то поводу. А дерево, если внимательно посмотреть, стоит на месте. Просто ему же на полвека меньше. Вот фото, которое, по-моему, снимает все сомнения. 
> 
> Кстати, я пару дней назад где-то тут читал, что 10 апреля какой-то праздник у румын. Судя по одежде, вполне возможно, что это как раз этот праздник.


 что-то я не могу понять ,современный вид это с какого ракурса снят,беседки не видно ,да и Лева стоит вроде как не на своем месте ,или я ошибаюсь,их вроде и не переносили в наше время ...???

присмотритесь внимательнее,или может ошибаюсь??

----------


## Скрытик

> что-то я не могу понять ,современный вид это с какого ракурса снят,беседки не видно ,да и Лева стоит вроде как не на своем месте ,или я ошибаюсь,их вроде и не переносили в наше время ...???
> 
> присмотритесь внимательнее,или может ошибаюсь??


 Прочтите еще раз обсуждение. Это явно не та беседка, которая сейчас там.

----------


## kravshik

> Прочтите еще раз обсуждение. Это явно не та беседка, которая сейчас там.


 я понял ,я про современный вид который для сравнения ниже,посмотри те внимательно не узнаю точку съемки в наше время.....??

----------


## Jorjic

> я понял ,я про современный вид который для сравнения ниже,посмотри те внимательно не узнаю точку съемки в наше время.....??


 Возьмите поправку на фокусное расстояние объектива и все встанет на свои места. Точка съемки практически та же (+/- 1м).

----------


## vieanna

> Возьмите поправку на фокусное расстояние объектива и все встанет на свои места. Точка съемки практически та же (+/- 1м).


 Все сходится, *Jorjic* снимал более широкоугольным обьективом. На старой фотографии 35, а у Вас 24 мм, думаю.

----------


## Jorjic

> Все сходится, *Jorjic* снимал более широкоугольным обьективом. На старой фотографии 35, а у Вас 24 мм, думаю.


 Да, исходный снимок, почти наверняка, делался Лейкой (35 мм), а у меня 18-55. Видимо где-то так и получилось, как Вы сказали.

----------


## kravshik

А кто видел ,помнит ,знает,может у кого есть фото ,трамвайного бельгийского остановочного павильона на Авдеева -Черноморского ,угол Чубаевской,между прочим,интересующимся,могу посоветовать его сфоткать в комплексе со старинным столбиком трамвайным,так как находится в очень стремном по застройке месте,и в любой момент может исчезнуть,учитывая его современное состояние и солидный район под застройку!

тоже интересный объект...поищите фотки,может кто тоже обращал внимание.

Может найду свои фото,или сфоткаю еще ,его надо фоткать сейчас, пока он не зарос зеленью,потому как он и так за семью заборами...!

----------


## vieanna

> Да, исходный снимок, почти наверняка, делался Лейкой (35 мм), а у меня 18-55. Видимо где-то так и получилось, как Вы сказали.


 Наверняка. А 18-55 в цифре - это примерно 28-80.

----------


## Pumik

> А кто видел ,помнит ,знает,может у кого есть фото ,трамвайного бельгийского остановочного павильона на Авдеева -Черноморского ,угол Чубаевской,между прочим,интересующимся,могу посоветовать его сфоткать в комплексе со старинным столбиком трамвайным,так как находится в очень стремном по застройке месте,и в любой момент может исчезнуть,учитывая его современное состояние и солидный район под застройку!
> 
> тоже интересный объект...поищите фотки,может кто тоже обращал внимание.
> 
> Может найду свои фото,или сфоткаю еще ,его надо фоткать сейчас, пока он не зарос зеленью,потому как он и так за семью заборами...!


 я кстати летом пыталась его найти, не нашла. Сейчас зимой больше шансов если он еще стоит.

----------


## kravshik

> я кстати летом пыталась его найти, не нашла. Сейчас зимой больше шансов если он еще стоит.


 еще живой.

только сегодня мимо проезжал и вспомнил,чуток потеплеет,надо срочно будет сфоткать,ведь остался от редкой линии!!  №26 маршрут

----------


## OdGen

> А тридцать предыдущих лет они не могли "оценить ситуцию". Уроды! Нет у меня для них другого определения.


 Да уж! Поставить таких "специалистов" вместо рухнувшего атланта и забетонировать.

----------


## OdGen

> А кто видел ,помнит ,знает,может у кого есть фото ,трамвайного бельгийского остановочного павильона на Авдеева -Черноморского ,угол Чубаевской,между прочим,интересующимся,могу посоветовать его сфоткать в комплексе со старинным столбиком трамвайным,так как находится в очень стремном по застройке месте,и в любой момент может исчезнуть,учитывая его современное состояние и солидный район под застройку!
> 
> тоже интересный объект...поищите фотки,может кто тоже обращал внимание.
> 
> Может найду свои фото,или сфоткаю еще ,его надо фоткать сейчас, пока он не зарос зеленью,потому как он и так за семью заборами...!


 Видел, но не снимал. Это между Чубаевской и Петрашевского, или на другом участке?

Во многих случаях такие остановки превращаются в жилой дом (конец Французского бульвара, напротив санатория "Россия", конечная остановка 127-го автобуса на Даче Ковалевского) или торговые точки (9 ст. Большого Фонтана).

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> что-то я не могу понять ,современный вид это с какого ракурса снят,беседки не видно ,да и Лева стоит вроде как не на своем месте ,или я ошибаюсь,их вроде и не переносили в наше время ...???
> 
> присмотритесь внимательнее,или может ошибаюсь??


 А kravshik, по-моему, прав! Здесь явно что-то не чисто )))
Есть ещё один момент - лавочки! На верхнем фото крайняя левая лавочка стоит под углом, значит там дорожка уходила всторону, на на современной фотографии дорожка идёт прямо.
И, если представить что львы были поменяны местами и на верхней фотографии нынешней фонтан слева, то ротонда с верхнего фото замечательно "становиться" на место того ресторан (не знаю точно, что там), который в глубине на нижнем фото

----------


## vieanna

> А kravshik по-моему прав! Здесь явно что-то не чисто )))
> Есть ещё один момент - лавочки! На верхнем фото крайняя левая лавочка стоит под углом, значит там дорожка уходила всторону, на на современной фотографии дорожка идёт прямо.


 Горсад не часто, но периодически меняется - дорожки уж точно - последний раз несколько лет назад, когда замостили гранитом дорожки (по-шикарному, в понимании тех, кто придумал) и поменяли ограждения. Поэтому трудно привязываться к этому, как к константе.
Смешно, что моим архитектурным дипломом когда-то тоже были реставрационно-планировочные работы в Горсаду, и помню, недрогнувшей по молодости рукой скругляла и правила... Хорошо, что только на кульмане :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> А kravshik, по-моему, прав! Здесь явно что-то не чисто )))


 Да не смотрите вы на лавочки!  :smileflag: 
Смотрите на балконы и окна, Жоржик абсолютно прав. И беседка на фото это не та беседка. Присмотритесь внимательнее.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ладно уговорили  :smileflag: 
тем более, что спорить с архитектором бесполезно (я - гуманитарий), а с админом - чревато (ещё возьмёт забанит  :smileflag:  )

----------


## Сергей К

Да это горсад конечно. Только вот постаменты у львов отличаются)

----------


## Jorjic

> Да это горсад конечно. Только вот постаменты у львов отличаются)


 Так постаменты у нас любят обновлять. Вон у пушки как "облагородили". Да и у 12-го стула.

----------


## kravshik

*Одесскому трамваю - 100 лет! готовимся к Юбилею!

наступил 2010 год -год юбилейный*

у меня есть вопрос ,вернее просьба,если у кого сохранилась информация
фото,предметы или еще что-то связанное с историей трамвая у нас в Одессе!

посмотрите сами или попросите знакомых ,а скорее может у бабушек или дедушек,любую информацию связанную с трамваями и троллейбусами в нашем городе,может кто работал из них в ОТТУ,или фото на улицах города-что возможно передать в музей,,или _если что особо личное,тогда с возвратом,можем отсканировать в вашем присутствии_

пожалуйста посмотрите,мы сейчас собираем по возможности,материалы для подготовки
100 -летнего юбилея пуска трамвая у нас в городе.

Просьба к Одесситам! откликнитесь,не игнорируйте просьбу.....
предложения и отзывы в личку,пожалуйста..

----------


## Михалыч$

Друзья, я не знаю в какой теме задать вопрос. Кирха сейчас в каком состоянии? Есть смысл сейчас идти смотреть на нее?

----------


## kravshik

> Друзья, я не знаю в какой теме задать вопрос. Кирха сейчас в каком состоянии? Есть смысл сейчас идти смотреть на нее?


 Конечно интересный вопрос,на такие здания всегда интересно посмотреть,сейчас там заканчивается реставрационные работы,если договоришься можно и внутрь попасть,посмотреть процесс ,до того как...
я уже был внутри...интересно...
пофоткать,потом когда сделают до конца,будет чем сравнить....

----------


## exse

> К тому времени уже построили мемориал румынским солдатам погибшим при взятиии Одессы. Где это?
> Вложение 752089


 
Получил от  Agnessa  ЗАПИСКИ 1941–44 гг. А.В.Оржеховского. 
Он жил недалеко от Александровского парка. Вот, что он пишет:

"1го июля 1942г. 
В первый раз в этом году я пошёл в парк. ... Гуляющих никого, только кое-где работницы ковыряются в земле, да румынский часовой охраняет 85 могил погибших во время взрыва НКВД.

3/12-42
В парке, конечно, ни души. Голые деревья, грязь и мёртвая тишина. Прошёл ряд рум. могил, на которых уже нет цветов, лишь на некоторых крестах висят вялые облезшие венки с грязными пожелтевшими лентами. Часового уже нет, никто их не охраняет, да и кому они нужны, круг их жизни сомкнулся и всё кончено." 

Кстати, там есть такая запись:

"16/1 44г. 8 ч вечера. Воскресенье. 
Третьего дня были похороны сбитого лётчика, советск. капитана. Хоронили с большой помпой, почётн. караулом и священниками. В газете по этому поводу пишется дословно следующее: "

Но, что пишет газета не написано. Кого это так румыны почтили? Что-нибудь известно об этом случае?

З.Ы. Спасибо всем ответившим по "зоопарку"!

----------


## Скрытик

Обнаружил в Успенском переулке, 9, вот такую рушащуюся красоту 
Сомневаюсь что его будут восстанавливать (((

----------


## vieanna

Да, за собором. Уже много лет стоит, видно, ждут, чтобы сам упал.

----------


## Скрытик

Слева уже видимо давно рухнуло здание. Там сейчас стоянка круглосуточная...

----------


## OdGen

*статья в газете "Сегодня" за 27 января 2010 г.*

*Атлант на Бунина лишился торса* 

Старинный дом лишился скульптуры. В группе риска — еще 22 здания в центре города  
Автор фото Ж. Жукова
Старый жилой фонд Одессы продолжает активно рушиться. В минувший вторник фасад здания на улице Бунина, 8 лишился одного Атланта — у скульптуры рассыпался торс.

«Дом на Бунина, 8 — это бывший дом Новикова, построенный в 1891 году, — рассказывает Наталья Штербуль. — Мы уже дважды обращались в Приморскую райадминистрацию с просьбой внести этот дом в план реставрационных работ по фасаду. Но, к сожалению, в список он так и не попал. Силами ЖЭКа № 5 ЖКС Портофранковского в прошлом году были частично устранены аварийные участки карнизов». 

 Этот дом попал под опеку управления охраны памятников культурного наследия облгосадминистрации еще в 1991 году как памятник архитектуры местного значения. Однако реставрации не дождался и по сей день. По словам начальника управления Натальи Штербуль, как и дом №8 по Бунина, срочная реставрация сейчас нужна 22 объектам на центральных улицах города. Это здания на Садовой, Дворянской, Успенской, Спиридоновской, Кузнечной, Базарной, Новосельской и Гоголя. А на Пастера ждут неотложного ремонта аж шесть домов. 

В наиболее критическом состоянии, по утверждению Натальи Анатольевны, здание на Княжеской, 1/а. Памятник архитектуры был построен в 1894 году. В нем располагалось Императорское техническое общество. «Там обрушена кровля и перекрытия. На его восстановление мы запрашивали в облсовете 700 тысяч гривен, но пока безрезультатно», — поделилась Штербуль. 

Самым больным вопросом остается судьба Дома Руссова. После нескольких пожаров, которые выпали на долю легендарного здания осенью и в декабре 2009-го года, дом восстановлению не подлежит. *По крайней мере, эксперты в один голос утверждают, что строение легче развалить и построить заново.* ??????!!!!!

Сейчас в доме Руссова не ведутся никакие реставрационные работы, люди, проживавшие в здании, выселены. Тем не менее, в аварийном доме продолжают функционировать пункт обмена валют, пиццерия, аптека и обувной в магазин. В последнем, на вопрос, не планируется ли переезд, нам отрезали: «А почему мы должны переезжать?! Это не вам решать. Магазин работает в прежнем режиме». А вот легендарной аптеке Гаевского повезло меньше — фармацевты находились как раз в том флигеле, который пылал первым. Аптеку вынуждены были закрыть. 

В декабре прошлого года мэрия запросила у правительства три миллиона гривен на реконструкцию памятника архитектуры. «Эти деньги могут быть получены только после принятия бюджета страны, но неизвестно еще, когда его примут. Боюсь, что мы его можем потерять окончательно. Нужно срочно принимать какие-то меры», — бьет тревогу Наталья Штербуль. 

Жанна Жукова

----------


## Atelman

> Получил от  Agnessa  ЗАПИСКИ 1941–44 гг. А.В.Оржеховского ...
> 
> ... "16/1 44г. 8 ч вечера. Воскресенье. 
> Третьего дня были похороны сбитого лётчика, советск. капитана. Хоронили с большой помпой, почётн. караулом и священниками. В газете по этому поводу пишется дословно следующее: "
> 
> Но, что пишет газета не написано. Кого это так румыны почтили? Что-нибудь известно об этом случае?...


 Одессит, спортсмен Рыбальченко Михаил  Иванович описывает этот случай в своих воспоминаниях:
"Вспоминается также еще один не совсем обычный поступок румынской администрации. В августе 1943 года, впервые за время оккупации Одессы, советские самолеты бомбили город. Было сброшено несколько авиабомб. 
       Прошел слух, что румынам удалось сбить один из наших самолетов, который упал в море вблизи Одессы. Одного из погибших летчиков оккупанты извлекли из воды. И я был свидетелем того, с какими воинскими почестями румынская администрация хоронила советского воина.
       На улице Дерибасовской впереди процессии, по обеим сторонам мостовой, шли румынские солдаты с интервалом в пять - шесть метров. За ними точно так же шли солдаты и гражданские лица, неся штандарты на древках. Позади, посередине улицы двигался запряженный черными лошадьми белоснежный старинный катафалк, на котором был установлен гроб с открытой крышкой. Лицо погибшего советского летчика было отлично видно. За катафалком шествовали мэр города и и его администрация. Замыкали процессию воинские румынские подразделения.
       По обеим сторонам улицы останавливались прохожие, образуя людской коридор. Вся эта организованная похоронная процессия крайне удивила местных жителей - оккупанты хоронили боевого советского летчика во время войны!
       Вскоре в местной печати появилась статья с описанием этого события.
       Мне тогда очень хотелось участвовать в сопровождении погибшего летчика и присутствовать при его захоронении, но я понимал, что нахожусь под наблюдением карательных органов, и это сможет послужить поводом для моего очередного ареста: ведь только в июле я последний раз вышел из тюрьмы. Позднее я пытался узнать, где произошло захоронение, но этого сделать не удалось, так как вскоре меня снова арестовали. Но я на всю жизнь запомнил фамилию советского летчика - капитан Кондрашов".
взято отсюда 
на форуме точно еще где-то была информация на эту тему.

----------


## OdGen

> *Одесскому трамваю - 100 лет! готовимся к Юбилею!
> 
> наступил 2010 год -год юбилейный*
> 
> у меня есть вопрос ,вернее просьба,если у кого сохранилась информация
> фото,предметы или еще что-то связанное с историей трамвая у нас в Одессе!
> 
> посмотрите сами или попросите знакомых ,а скорее может у бабушек или дедушек,любую информацию связанную с трамваями и троллейбусами в нашем городе,может кто работал из них в ОТТУ,или фото на улицах города-что возможно передать в музей,,или _если что особо личное,тогда с возвратом,можем отсканировать в вашем присутствии_
> 
> ...


 Сестра бубушки после войны работала в Одесском ОТТУ, есть фотографии. поищу их и свяжусь с Вами.

А пока хочу привести один факт отношения одесситов к функционированию трамвая (скан документа могу предоставить).

Источник- *Известия Одесской Городской Думы*. Год двенадцатый. №№17 и 18. Сентябрь. 1907. Одесса, 1907.

№189 – 1907 г.
К докладу №116-1907 год
*
Заявление вдовы дейсв. ст. сов.* О.И. Лишиной о безвозмездном отчуждении полосы земли для проведении линии трамвая «Аркадия – 7-я ст. Б. Фонтана».*

При рассмотрении вопроса о направлении линии электрического трамвая от 7-й станции до «Аркадии», прошу Одесскую Городскую Думу иметь в виду, что, если бы Думе угодно было, для сокращения расстояния и удобства пути, во избежание проведения этой линии по ныне существующей дороге, имеющей много извилин, продолжить линию через принадлежащую мне дачу, то дорога, под эту линию, будет уступлена мною городу безвозмездно, Июля 28-го дня 1907 г.

_О. Лишина _  

* действительного статского советника

Добавлю от себя, кто эта дама. Ольга Ивановна Лишина, урожденная Порохня, дочь генерал-майора. Супруг ее, Николай Андреевич Лишин, на 1870- е годы был помощником инспектора Одесской железной дороги, затем - гражданский инженер, гласный одесской думы (его брат М.А. Лишин - также инженер). Семья проживала в собственном доме на ул. Ремесленной, №5.

----------


## exse

Спасибо, Аtelman!
Правда, даты почему-то не стыкуются: 

"В августе 1943 года" - "16/1 44г. Третьего дня были похороны сбитого лётчика"

----------


## Agnessa

[QUOTE=exse;9642355]Получил от  Agnessa  ЗАПИСКИ 1941–44 гг. А.В.Оржеховского. 
Он жил недалеко от Александровского парка. Вот, что он пишет:

"1го июля 1942г. 
В первый раз в этом году я пошёл в парк. ... Гуляющих никого, только кое-где работницы ковыряются в земле, да румынский часовой охраняет 85 могил погибших во время взрыва НКВД.

3/12-42
В парке, конечно, ни души. Голые деревья, грязь и мёртвая тишина. Прошёл ряд рум. могил, на которых уже нет цветов, лишь на некоторых крестах висят вялые облезшие венки с грязными пожелтевшими лентами. Часового уже нет, никто их не охраняет, да и кому они нужны, круг их жизни сомкнулся и всё кончено." 

Кстати, там есть такая запись:

"16/1 44г. 8 ч вечера. Воскресенье. 
Третьего дня были похороны сбитого лётчика, советск. капитана. Хоронили с большой помпой, почётн. караулом и священниками. В газете по этому поводу пишется дословно следующее: "

Но, что пишет газета не написано. Кого это так румыны почтили? Что-нибудь известно об этом случае?

*Из дневника Владимира Швеца.
14 января 1944 года.
...Возвращаясь домой, я натолкнулся на многолюдную траурную процессию. Шли священники, а в золоченом катафалке везли гроб с молодым мужчиной в синей военной форме. Лицо - с фиолетовыми подтеками в нижней части. Сзади шел взвод румын. Оказалось, что с воинскими почестями хоронят героя Советского Союза Андрея Кондратьева. Он - капитан 40-го бомбардировочного отряда. При позавчерашнем налете на город у его самолета пулеметом отбили хвост. Не желая сбросить бомбы на центр города, летчик устремился к порту. Сбросив бомбы, он выпрыгнул с парашютом. Его занесло в море. Одни говорят, что он плыл к берегу и скончался от разрыва сердца. Другие - что он был смертельно ранен еще в воздухе и скончался в клинике. Ему только 28 лет. Он из Ростова. В процессии не было ни одного немца.*

----------


## exse

Ну, раз двое очевидцев указывают на 14 января 1944 г., значит Рыбальченко М.И. не ошибся в фамилии, но слегка ошибся в дате, тем более, что описывал, наверняка, то же событие (Кондрашов-Кондратьев).

"Кондрашин Андрей Кузьмич
1. 5. 1916 - 11. 1. 1944
командир эскадрильи 40-го бомбардировочного авиационного полка 1-й минно-торпедной авиационной дивизии ВВС Черноморского флота, капитан.
...
Зенитный снаряд попал, когда самолёт Кондрашина ложился в очередное пике. Лётчик попытался сбить пламя, но это было невозможно. Видя, что через считанные секунды самолёт взорвется, посадил его на воду... 

Машина тут же затонула. Кондрашина, ещё с признаками жизни, подобрал румынский катер. На берегу, не приходя в сознание, лётчик умер... 

За последние свои подвиги Кондрашин был посмертно награждён орденом Отечественной войны 1-й степени. 

Над морем, на Аллее Славы, у памятника Неизвестному матросу в городе Одессе, горит Вечный огонь. Здесь 10 апреля 1966 года в день 22-й годовщины освобождения Одессы от немецко-фашистских захватчиков состоялось символическое захоронение отважного советского лётчика - Героя Советского Союза Андрея Кузьмича Кондрашина. В память Героя там установлена надгробная плита. В посёлке Октябрьское Красногвардейского района Крымской области установлен бюст Героя."

Может есть информация где похоронили летчика? Ведь это именно та "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять"!

----------


## victor.odessa

> "16/1 44г. 8 ч вечера. Воскресенье. 
> Третьего дня были похороны сбитого лётчика, советск. капитана. Хоронили с большой помпой, почётн. караулом и священниками. 
> Кого это так румыны почтили? Что-нибудь известно об этом случае?


 Смотрите #1090 от 29.10.09.

----------


## exse

exse ==Кого это так румыны почтили? ==

victor.odessa ==Смотрите #1090 от 29.10.09==

Посмотрел. И что?
Вы хотите сказать, что лейтенант  Плохой Михаил Максимович это и есть капитан Кондрашин Андрей Кузьмич? Или что "За несколько дней до освобождения Одессы" это 14.01.44г? Там хоронили румыны, а здесь - жители Ярмарочной площади...
???

----------


## OdGen

> *Одесскому трамваю - 100 лет! готовимся к Юбилею!
> 
> наступил 2010 год -год юбилейный*
> 
> у меня есть вопрос ,вернее просьба,если у кого сохранилась информация
> фото,предметы или еще что-то связанное с историей трамвая у нас в Одессе!
> 
> посмотрите сами или попросите знакомых ,а скорее может у бабушек или дедушек,любую информацию связанную с трамваями и троллейбусами в нашем городе,может кто работал из них в ОТТУ,или фото на улицах города-что возможно передать в музей,,или _если что особо личное,тогда с возвратом,можем отсканировать в вашем присутствии_
> 
> ...


 Представляю фотокопии с фотографий, о которых я писал вчера. Правда, все они имеют отношение не к истории трамвая, а к истории троллейбуса. Если хотите снять качественные копии, можете их сделать на месте, или взять фото на сканирование (самовывоз - 7-я станция Большого Фонтана).






Фото 2,3 - водитель Сергей Гаврилович Туренков. Фото 2 и 4 (на обоих фото крайняя справа) его супруга, кондуктор Любовь Петровна Туренкова (1924-1992).

----------


## vieanna

Замечательные фотографии. Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## victor.odessa

> exse ==Кого это так румыны почтили? ==
> victor.odessa ==Смотрите #1090 от 29.10.09==
> Посмотрел. И что?
> Вы хотите сказать, что лейтенант  Плохой Михаил Максимович это и есть капитан Кондрашин Андрей Кузьмич? Или что "За несколько дней до освобождения Одессы" это 14.01.44г? Там хоронили румыны, а здесь - жители Ярмарочной площади...
> ???


 1. Atelman:"На форуме ещё где то была информация на эту тему"(последний абзац). Я для Вас нашёл эту информацию, ничего не утверждая и не опровергая. О факте похорон на Ярмарочной площади говорится в разных письменных источниках, в том числе в книге Анатолия Маляра "Записки одессита",Одесса,2007,с.107.  
2.Капитан Кондрашин А.К. был сбит 11.01.44г. в акватории одесского порта. Тело погибшего лётчика извлечено из воды румынами. Символическое захоронение находится с 1965г. на Аллеи Славы. Но где настоящая могила? Если бы были такие пышные похороны, как указывает Рыбальченко М.И, то и могилу должны были обозначить. И население должно было запомнить эти похороны. Но я нигде, кроме данной стать не встречал информацию о похоронах капитана Кондрашина А.К. Кроме того, капитан Кондрашин А.К. погиб 11.01.44г, а в статье -август 1943. Как понять? Кроме того в 1943г произошёл коренной перелом в ходе Великой Отечественной войны: Сталинградская битва и победа на Курской дуге. Вряд ли румыны отважились с военными почестями хоронить советского лётчика. 
3.Может быть кто то располагает документальной информацией по факту похорон лётчика Кондрашина Андрея Кузьмича?

----------


## Good++++

> ...
> 
> Может есть информация где похоронили летчика? Ведь это именно та "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять"!


 

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Кондрашин А.К.* На одной из страниц на сайте obd-memorial.ru, в странице, посвященной Кондрашину А.К. есть такая информация:
Уважаемые пользователи ОБД Мемориал!
		Сообщаем, что с 28 января 2010 доступ к части информации о защитниках Отечества, погибших и пропавших без вести в Великую Отечественную войну и послевоенный период ограничен в связи со вступлением в силу Федеральных законов от 27 июня 2006 г. № 152-ФЗ «О персональных данных» (в ред., ст.9 и ст.19), а также от 22 октября 2004 г. № 125-ФЗ «Об архивном деле в Российской Федерации» (в ред. ст.25). В связи с этим в ОБД «Мемориал» информация, которая может послужить поводом для умаления достоинства личности, чести и репутации воинов, заменена на общие формулировки (отправлен на передовую и иная причина выбытия, смерти). Также ограничен доступ к просмотру оцифрованных и размещенных в ОБД «Мемориал» электронных копий  документов, на которых, помимо конкретно разыскиваемого воина можно увидеть информацию на других людей с указанными выше причинами выбытия. Донесения о потерях (документы, уточняющие причины выбытия), создавались в сложной боевой обстановке, которая не всегда позволяла вносить достоверные уточняющие сведения. В ряде случаев отсутствие достоверной информации (бездоказательность) может послужить поводом для умаления достоинства личности, чести и репутации воинов. Если в результате поиска вы не получите доступ к образу документа, пожалуйста, обращайтесь с запросами  в Управление МО РФ по увековечению памяти погибших при защите Отечества ([email protected])
Министерство обороны Российской Федерации приносит извинения за причиненные неудобства.

П.С. Если бы информация о Кондрашине А.К. появилась в этой теме до 28.01.2010 г. могли бы и узнать более точную информацию...

П.П.С. На этостранице memory.dag.com.ua/browse?2400 указано, что Кондрашин А.К. похоронен на 2-м Христианском кладбище... Информация наверное по архивам писалась...

----------


## Пушкин

Где то читал, что Кондрашин, таки посадил горящий самолёт на воду (приводнил) и ещё живым добрался до берега, где его ещё живого встретили румыны.

----------


## Гидрант

> Где то читал, что Кондрашин, таки посадил горящий самолёт на воду (приводнил) и ещё живым добрался до берега, где его ещё живого встретили румыны.


 Выше, в посте #1760 писалось, что летчик посадил самолет на воду и его "еще с признаками жизни" ПОДОБРАЛ румынский катер, но на берегу он скончался. Можно предположить, что ранение было очень тяжелым и САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО доплыть до берега было физически невозможно. 
В противном случае, если летчик прожил бы еще хотя бы день, это было бы сообщено и обыграно вражеской пропагандой, и вместо звания Героя капитан получил бы клеймо "предателя" ("_Пленных у нас нет, есть только предатели_" (с)).

С другой стороны, у меня вопрос к знатокам Великой Отечественной: *брали ли личные документы летчики*, уходя на задание? Если нет, то как румыны узнали *фамилию* погибшего? Со званиями и наградами - понятно, и именно они, вероятно, послужили причиной отдания таких почестей советскому асу... плюс, конечно, дата - все помнят, как лихо несколькими месяцами позже Румыния в одну ночь из союзника Германии превратилась в члена антигитлеровского альянса, а король Михай стал (в компании Сталина, Жукова и очень немногих других) кавалером ордена Победы  :smileflag: .

----------


## OdGen

> Замечательніе фотографии. Спасибо огромное!!!


 Благодарю за внимание к фото Вас и всех, оставивших отзывы!

----------


## exse

_==Но я нигде, кроме данной стать не встречал информацию о похоронах капитана Кондрашина А.К. 
==_
В дневнике ЗАПИСКИ 1941–44 гг. А.В.Оржеховского. И дата указана правильно.

_==Кроме того, капитан Кондрашин А.К. погиб 11.01.44г, а в статье -август 1943. ==_
Явная опечатка или ошибка. Сравните фамилии летчиков.

_==Сталинградская битва и победа на Курской дуге. Вряд ли румыны отважились с военными почестями хоронить советского лётчика. ==_
Сегодня по одесскому каналу показывали воспоминания Героя СССР. Он рассказывал как в этот же период времени (как я понял, на Сталинградском фронте) немцы с почестями хоронили нашего ПТРовца. 

_==брали ли личные документы летчики, уходя на задание? ==_

Брали. И награды тоже. 

А вот с дневником Владимира Швеца непонятка.
_==Оказалось, что с воинскими почестями хоронят героя Советского Союза Андрея Кондратьева.==_
 На момент гибели Кондрашин Андрей Кузьмич Героем  не был. Он им стал только через три месяца после смерти и не за Одессу. 

К слову, все детство и юность я провел среди боевых летчиков (отец кадровый военный) и только недавно узнал, что один из них был Героем Советского Союза. Поразительная скромность!

----------


## OdGen

Из интервью Дмитрия Нагиева газете "Сегодня" (5.02.2010 г.)
http://www.segodnya.ua/interview/14113442.html

"-У вас есть какие-то любимые города в Украине? Где вы можете не только поработать, но и отдохнуть? 
— Я часто бываю в Киеве, но, увы, лишь на закрытых корпоративных вечеринках. Зато я очень люблю Львов за его старинные дома и улочки и ненавижу за совковую разруху. Мне больно смотреть, как умирают все его прекрасные особняки. Они же осыпаются просто на глазах — и никому до этого нет дела! Та же история с Одессой. Прекрасный город, в совершеннейшем запустении. А эти убогие новострои и развлекательные центры в центре... Обидно. А вообще я очень уважаю Украину. Единственное, что меня в ней смущает — жесткость и быковатость 90-х. Вся эта молодежь, вечно сосущая бутылки пива. Хамство на улицах. Стекло и грязь везде. Я в Европе люблю бегать на пляжах — чистота, песочек. В той же Одессе — пьяные тела у моря в пять утра. Это же страшно!"

----------


## Пушкин

> Из интервью Дмитрия Нагиева газете "Сегодня" (5.02.2010 г.)
> http://www.segodnya.ua/interview/14113442.html
> 
>  Та же история с Одессой. Прекрасный город, в совершеннейшем запустении. А эти убогие новострои и развлекательные центры в центре... Обидно.


 Так не только он думает, я дружу с Андреем Лошаком 
http://www.ok-magazine.ru/stars/interview/item15419.php,
 он раз в два года приезжает в Одессу  и констатирует тоже самое - меняется Одесса и увы не в лучшую сторону... А ведь так просто придерживаться исторической среды в архитектуре, но у нас "имидж ни что - бабло всё"...

----------


## exse

В начале 90-х я видел  надпись на пороге при входе в  дом на ул. Греческой "SALVE". Но сделали магазин и надпись пропала. Больше "SALVE" мне не попадалось. Может где-нибудь еще сохранилось это приветствие?

На двух порогах дома в начале Водопроводной по правой стороне написано "ПРИВЕТЪ", но не могу понять - это новодел, ремонт с остатками старой надписи или оригинал?

----------


## Agnessa

Надпись "SALVE" была в парадном одного из домов на Коблевской - четная сторона, рядом с Соборной площадью. Сохранилась ли?.. Посмотрю - и скажу, - или кто-нибудь уже сейчас знает?

----------


## Pumik

> В начале 90-х я видел  надпись на пороге при входе в  дом на ул. Греческой "SALVE". Но сделали магазин и надпись пропала. Больше "SALVE" мне не попадалось. Может где-нибудь еще сохранилось это приветствие?
> 
> На двух порогах дома в начале Водопроводной по правой стороне написано "ПРИВЕТЪ", но не могу понять - это новодел, ремонт с остатками старой надписи или оригинал?


 из того, что помниться в том районе остались Бунина/Ришельевская, надпись  Salve
Петра Великого/Новосельского надпись Здравствуйте
есть еще места, надо искать по парадным...

----------


## OdGen

> Так не только он думает, я дружу с Андреем Лошаком 
> http://www.ok-magazine.ru/stars/interview/item15419.php,
>  он раз в два года приезжает в Одессу  и констатирует тоже самое - меняется Одесса и увы не в лучшую сторону... А ведь так просто придерживаться исторической среды в архитектуре, но у нас "имидж ни что - бабло всё"...


 то-то и оно

----------


## OdGen

надписи, вензеля и так далее
http://lingvik.livejournal.com/5432.html

----------


## Скрытик

Выкладывал в загадках. Бывший ресторан "Та Одесса", ул. Гоголя.

----------


## Jorjic

> надписи, вензеля и так далее
> http://lingvik.livejournal.com/5432.html


 Обнаружил у себя надпись, которой нет в этом списке.

Место действительно не очень посещаемое. Даже не стал выкладывать в загадки - пер.Митракова.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Надпись "SALVE" была в парадном одного из домов на Коблевской - четная сторона, рядом с Соборной площадью. Сохранилась ли?.. Посмотрю - и скажу, - или кто-нибудь уже сейчас знает?


 Была на Садовой, дома так №16 или №18.

----------


## Pumik

> Обнаружил у себя надпись, которой нет в этом списке.


 те надписи,о которых я упоминала тоже в списке не значатся, думаю, что таких еще много, они спрятаны за кодовыми замками парадных.
вот еще мне очень нравится-мрамор. Известная всем Дворянская 20

----------


## Скрытик

А это Одесса, которую мы теряем на глазах 
Я бы Глазырину или кто там сейчас руки по самую шею отрубил за разрешение на строительство этого монстра

----------


## Jorjic

> Была на Садовой, дома так №16 или №18.


 В списке указано Садовая, 20.

----------


## Trs

Она? 


И ещё в довесок старинный кругляш на особняке Яновской, что на Петра Великого.

----------


## SaMoVar

Это не сильно старая вещь, но тоже редкая

Выключатель умилил.

----------


## OdGen

> Обнаружил у себя надпись, которой нет в этом списке


 Ну, если быть объективным, то в списке много чего нет, многие надписи не верно представлены как в графическом, так и текстовом виде. И судя по всему, в его основу действительно положены исследования старых краеведом, как справедливо пишет автор сообщения в своем живом журнале. Ибо, автору работы, студенту Андрею Красножону на момент издания сборника (1997 год) было 18 лет. Не с рождения же он его начал составлять?

----------


## OdGen

> А это Одесса, которую мы теряем на глазах 
> Я бы Глазырину или кто там сейчас руки по самую шею отрубил за разрешение на строительство этого монстра


 Уже года два как нацелились на снос домов, которые видны на Вашем фото слева - по Жуковского угол Тираспольской. Недавно перешли к активным действиям.

----------


## Скрытик

> Уже года два как нацелились на снос домов, которые видны на Вашем фото слева - по Жуковского угол Тираспольской. Недавно перешли к активным действиям.


 Это я знаю. Там хоть фасадные здания 4 и 6 этажей планируются, а 2 8-этажки внутри квартала. А тут монстра 8этажного выгнали на фасад, при действующем запрете на такое строительство (не более 6 этажей в центре) 
Уроды, ничего святого...

----------


## Пушкин

> А это Одесса, которую мы теряем на глазах 
> Я бы Глазырину или кто там сейчас руки по самую шею отрубил за разрешение на строительство этого монстра


 Интересно, Торпан строит или перепродал...
Вот как относится к человеку - с одной стороны памятник Екатерине - площадь, с другой "Спартак", "Большая Московская", дом Руссова и вот это вот "чудо".

----------


## OdGen

> Это я знаю. Там хоть фасадные здания 4 и 6 этажей планируются, а 2 8-этажки внутри квартала. А тут монстра 8этажного выгнали на фасад, при действующем запрете на такое строительство (не более 6 этажей в центре) 
> Уроды, ничего святого...


 Планироваться то планируются. Но как писал детский классик: Однако за время пути собака могла подрасти. Кто им помешает построить не 6 этажей, а больше?

----------


## Скрытик

У нас на корню купленная система власти. Я даже тарпана меньше осуждаю чем тех кто разрешил ему это построить  Понятно что любой бизнес будет стараться как можно эффективнее использовать площадь, но при нормальной власти ему бы просто не позволили это сделать...

----------


## OdGen

да уж.

----------


## vieanna

а этот ужас...

----------


## Pumik

> а этот ужас...


 он же уже сдан, Ольвия по-моему, с огромными атлантами.

----------


## OdGen

> а этот ужас...


 Нужно создавать отдельную тему: "Ужасы нашего города"! И фамилии архЫтЭкторов рядом.

----------


## Пушкин

> Нужно создавать отдельную тему: "Ужасы нашего города"! И фамилии архЫтЭкторов рядом.


 Поддерживаю.

----------


## Пушкин

> Кайзер же предлагал ,может и в этой теме создать инспекцию за надзором ,по спасению памятников архитектуры...


 В данном случае там не спасение (или спасение всей Одессы), а строительство нависающего монстра, который нарушит историко - архитектурную среду...

----------


## Скрытик

Насколько я помню такие разрешения проводятся через заседания горисполкома. И там 99% депутатов голосуют за. Так что доска позора достаточно наглядная будет, особенно накануне выборов.

----------


## kravshik

Кайзер же предлагал ,может и в этой теме создать инспекцию за надзором ,по спасению памятников архитектуры...

Kaiser_Wilhelm_II
"А что, если нам организовать и соответствующе оформить некий "архитектурный патруль"? "


*Мои мысли на сей счет:*
идея поддерживается,надо Одессу избавлять от этого уродства,

только многие такие скворечники и архитектурные излишества уже зарегистрированы "соответствующими" "конторами
но технически и организационно тоже я думаю можно все продумать..!!!
о том как повлиять на таких энтузиастов...

*и мысли форумчан...*..


"Я так думаю, что начать можно уже сегодня. Патрульным может быть любой желающий. Увидел в городе какой- то беспредел строительный, незаконную стройку или "реставрацию" - по модному. Скворечник или надстройку ( на начальном этапе) - снял на фотоаппарат, или телефон и в соответствующую тему (я думаю Кайзер создаст такую).

А потом уже все это преподнести общественности и СМИ, акцентировать внимание население на произвол и т.д.. Тогда сложнее будет переделки устраивать для "арХитекторов", ведь об этом сразу узнает весь город .

ПыСЫ. Думаю пока можно так начать, а потом видно будет".

----------


## Jorjic

> Нужно создавать отдельную тему: "Ужасы нашего города"! И фамилии архЫтЭкторов рядом.


 Я уже это публиковал.

Этот, с позволения сказать, архитектор не постеснялся поставить свою фамилию на охранной доске, срубив уникальную баллюстраду с львиными головами на балконе во дворе дома в начале Преображенской.

----------


## Jorjic

> а этот ужас...


 Обижаете! Там теперь вот такой *шедёвр* стоит.

----------


## kravshik

немного повторюсь:
как будет теплее и посуше....

Есть предложение провести путешествие по линии 20-го трамвая,пока еще что-то осталось,наша группа "Одесситы за электротранспорт " собирается туда на вылазку.
*с фотофиксацией оставшихся строений,и изучением нынешнего состояния путей.

есть опасения о снятии линии 20-го.!*

статья Кайзера написанная для его ЖЖ про это место,очень интересная
http://kaiser-w.livejournal.com/tag/хаджибей


Если интересно пишите,отзывайтесь,расскажем что интересного

----------


## kravshik

кому это интересно:
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=246527
*
планируется возрождение музея "Старая Одесса"*
*
мои вопросы организаторам акции:*

Просьба рассказать в каком состоянии на сей момент находится башня и стена???

скажу честно,пока не выбирался в парк,чтобы самому увидеть,но я думаю что если расскажете ,не мне одному будет интересно а и многим одесситам.

что планируется делать дальше,если планы ее восстановления и приведения в порядок,после зимы,и как руководство парка относится к ней,наверняка были контакты??

Кто претендует на нее,честно говоря если бы ее даже уже купили бы какие-то коммерсанты,и то было бы хорошо,они бы ее хоть в порядок бы привели,хотя не хотелось,

интереснее было бы возродить там маленький уголок музея *"Старой Одессы"
*
*кому это интересно,пишите,собираю мнения желающих возродить там музей!!*
__________________

----------


## vieanna

> А это Одесса, которую мы теряем на глазах 
> Я бы Глазырину или кто там сейчас руки по самую шею отрубил за разрешение на строительство этого монстра


 Продолжая тему - не поленилась отсканировать - память о Тираспольской площади.

----------


## vieanna

А помните, что это? Так доооолго эта стена стояла... Сейчас найду еще.

----------


## Pinky

Похоже тему пора переименовать в "Одесса, которую мы потеряли"

----------


## vieanna

Красный переулок

----------


## WRC

а ниукого не осталось фоток «Гарнизонной» бани на Гаванной/Военный спуск? там где сейчас растет новострой/долгострой с красивым именем "Наследние Де Рибаса"

----------


## SaMoVar

По архитектурному патрулю полностью поддерживаю. Направления работ можно задать следующие. 
1. Выявление ценных исторических зданий и пробивание их реставрации.
2. Пресекать попытки перестройки памятников архитектуры (мансарды и прочее).
3. Препятствовать прохождению проектов, которые значительно портят внешний вид исторической части города.
Готов участвовать. Ибо за город обидно очень. Не заслужил он такого.
PS - всё это будет возможно только после смены власти, ессно...

----------


## Bvlgari

Порадовал душу вот такой рекламный плакат  :smileflag:

----------


## Agnessa

> По архитектурному патрулю полностью поддерживаю. Направления работ можно задать следующие. 
> 1. Выявление ценных исторических зданий и пробивание их реставрации.
> 2. Пресекать попытки перестройки памятников архитектуры (мансарды и прочее).
> 3. Препятствовать прохождению проектов, которые значительно портят внешний вид исторической части города.
> Готов участвовать. Ибо за город обидно очень. Не заслужил он такого.
> PS - всё это будет возможно только после смены власти, ессно...


 Действительно: сейчас - или никогда. "Завтра" может быть поздно.

----------


## WRC

Нужен нормальный хозяин в городе в лице мэра, то что люди безсильны доказал пример дома Русова, и подписи ставили, петиции собирали и все как об стенку горохом... посмотрите сколько поджогов возле привоза, какие там здания стоят под снос, ужасно...

----------


## Пушкин

> Нужен нормальный хозяин в городе в лице мэра, то что люди безсильны доказал пример дома Русова, и подписи ставили, петиции собирали и все как об стенку горохом... посмотрите сколько поджогов возле привоза, какие там здания стоят под снос, ужасно...


 Это правда, 
но так же  -  одесситы не гарантированы что новый не будет таким же как предыдущий...  Молю ВСЕВЫШНЕГО что бы на повезло на мэра.

----------


## vieanna

Очень хочется, чтобы это был одессит. Любящий Одессу, болеющий за Одессу, неравнодушный как мы. Пушкин, давайте Вас выдвинем? :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Если с такой командой, то меня долго упрашивать не придётся... :smileflag:

----------


## Gоr

К большому сожелению, из тех людей, которые сейчас претендуют на пост мэра, таких нет. Надо возвращаться к началу истории развития нашего города и приглашать кого-то из иностранцев, они быстрее впитывают любовь к Одессе. Сейчас, без контроля общественных организаций, любой мэр, будет очень зависим от бизнеса. Те люди которые действительно переживают за город, за его историю, имеют в себе те человеческие ценности, которые не ценятся в современном мире управленцев, поэтому нормальному образованному и воспитанному человеку, на этот уровень прорваться практически не возможно. 
На этой ветке, общается какое-то количество людей, еще некоторые просто читают, их наверное немного больше. Кто-то может сказать какой общий процент людей в городе, которые переживают за его историю, архитектуру?
Сейчас, переживания большинства так называемых Одисситов, ограничиваются просто качеством дорог и внешней чистотой, а то, что вместо разрушающихся памятников архитектуры, строят современных монстров их абсолютно не трогает.
Извините за пессимизм, но я думаю, что мы больше ста человек не наберем для проведения каки-то акций для отстаивания нашей точки зрения, а на сегодняшний день, мнение даже намного большего количества людей просто не замечается.
PS: В любом случае с чего-то начинать надо, я готов принять участие в развитии любых проектов направленных на сохранение исторической культуры нашего города.

----------


## Пушкин

Хорошие люди в Одессе однозначно есть и никого приглашать не надо. Просто даже те люди которые могли бы - боятся нынешних горвластьимущих и не без основательно увы...

----------


## Gоr

Я же не говорю, что их нет. Я о том, что среди нынешних кандидатов в мэры, мы будем как и презедентских выборах голосовать не за, а против. А реального претендента, который переживает за город, нет. И поэтому, все-таки надо организовывать общественную организацию в поддержку города, которая начнет свою деятельность с просветительной работы.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я же не говорю, что их нет. Я о том, что среди нынешних кандидатов в мэры, мы будем как и презедентских выборах голосовать не за, а против. А реального претендента, который переживает за город, нет. И поэтому, все-таки надо организовывать общественную организацию в поддержку города, которая начнет свою деятельность с просветительной работы.


 С просветительной работы о чем? О том что нет хорошего человека среди претендентов?

PS. Кстати, мы пока знаем только двух претендентов и у обоих фамилии на букву Г. :smileflag: 
Первый доказал свою "любовь" к Одессе и одесситам, а второй пока доказал только свою нелюбовь к первому.

----------


## vieanna

> Первый доказал свою "любовь" к Одессе и одесситам, а второй пока доказал свою не любовь к первому.


 хорошо сказано.

----------


## Gоr

Просветительная работа, в плане таких экскурсий, которые проводит Нетребский. Сам еще не посещал, потому, что только недавно узнал. Рассказал о них знакомым, они тоже заинтересовались. 
В том то и дело, что любовь, только в кавычках, т.е. для увеличения рейтинга и для достижения своих личных целей.

----------


## SaMoVar

Есть ли вариант создать фильм по экскурсиям с Нетребским. Даже сериал. Можно выложить его тут или дать человеку заработать. Популярность будет бешенной. Ещё бы Губаря подключить - мечта)))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Есть ли вариант создать фильм по экскурсиям с Нетребским. Даже сериал. Можно выложить его тут или дать человеку заработать. Популярность будет бешенной. Ещё бы Губаря подключить - мечта)))


 Зачем этот вопрос выносить на всенародное обсуждение? Есть Валерий Петрович, с ним и решайте.

----------


## SaMoVar

С автором незнаком. Считайте это мыслями вслух.

----------


## OdGen

> Это правда, 
> но так же  -  одесситы не гарантированы что новый не будет таким же как предыдущий...  Молю ВСЕВЫШНЕГО что бы на повезло на мэра.


 Будь на 100000000 % мэр кристально честный человек, при существующей системе в стране, особенно судебной, *коренным* образом мало что изменится. 
Прийдя к власти, любой кандидат должен будет рассчитаться как со своими стронниками, приведшими его к власти, так и с союзниками в горсовете. А что для этой цели подойдет лучше, чем участки под застройку в независимости от того, что на них находится? 
В любом случае, поживем - увидим.

----------


## OdGen

> К большому сожелению, из тех людей, которые сейчас претендуют на пост мэра, таких нет. Надо возвращаться к началу истории развития нашего города и приглашать кого-то из иностранцев, они быстрее впитывают любовь к Одессе. Сейчас, без контроля общественных организаций, любой мэр, будет очень зависим от бизнеса. Те люди которые действительно переживают за город, за его историю, имеют в себе те человеческие ценности, которые не ценятся в современном мире управленцев, поэтому нормальному образованному и воспитанному человеку, на этот уровень прорваться практически не возможно. 
> На этой ветке, общается какое-то количество людей, еще некоторые просто читают, их наверное немного больше. Кто-то может сказать какой общий процент людей в городе, которые переживают за его историю, архитектуру?
> Сейчас, переживания большинства так называемых Одисситов, ограничиваются просто качеством дорог и внешней чистотой, а то, что вместо разрушающихся памятников архитектуры, строят современных монстров их абсолютно не трогает.
> Извините за пессимизм, но я думаю, что мы больше ста человек не наберем для проведения каки-то акций для отстаивания нашей точки зрения, а на сегодняшний день, мнение даже намного большего количества людей просто не замечается.
> PS: В любом случае с чего-то начинать надо, я готов принять участие в развитии любых проектов направленных на сохранение исторической культуры нашего города.


 Согласен!

----------


## OdGen

> Есть ли вариант создать фильм по экскурсиям с Нетребским. Даже сериал. Можно выложить его тут или дать человеку заработать. Популярность будет бешенной. Ещё бы Губаря подключить - мечта)))


 Этой мечте, тем не менее, не суждено сбыться.
Нетребский не захочет сотрудничать с Губарем, а Губарь с Нетребским. 
Равно как и Нетребский с Донцовой, например, а она - с обоими.
Это так же несовместимо, как два Г., о которых сказано на несколько сообщений выше. Почему - это уже другой вопрос (суть во внутренних взаимоотношениях), но это непреложный факт.

----------


## Пушкин

> Этой мечте, тем не менее, не суждено сбыться.
> Нетребский не захочет сотрудничать с Губарем, а Губарь с Нетребским. 
> Равно как и Нетребский с Донцовой, например, а она - с обоими.
> Это так же несовместимо, как два Г., о которых сказано на несколько сообщений выше. Почему - это уже другой вопрос (суть во внутренних взаимоотношениях), но это непреложный факт.


 Может их помирить? :smileflag:  (имею ввиду не двух Г,а наших уважаемых краеведов).

----------


## OdGen

> Может их помирить? (имею ввиду не двух Г,а наших уважаемых краеведов).


 А может, они и не ссорились? Просто каждый из них сам за себя (или по себе).

----------


## Пушкин

> А может, они и не ссорились? Просто каждый из них сам за себя (или по себе).


  Одесса то у них (нас) одна  и делить точно нечего... :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

Поживем - увидим.

----------


## Assedo 100

Одесса которую мы забываем..
размещяем фотки тех мест..которых уже нет..
интересны любительские фотки сделанные давно...

----------


## Assedo 100

1 фото старый мор вокзал  а 3 центральный автовокзал ..на ..........Греческой!)

----------


## Assedo 100

Еще фотки

----------


## Assedo 100

4 фото вход на старый морвокзал 5 фото будка на Приморском бульваре с водой
6 фото Екатериненская /Дерибасовская

----------


## Assedo 100

Еще фото

----------


## vieanna

Стоп. Это не тема для рубрики. Я, может кто-то успел прочесть, сама написала вчера пост о том, что есть реальные программы, в которых можно и нужно участвовать всем неравнодушным к одесской истории, и коснулась того, что не все со всеми сотрудничают. Подумала - и удалила, решив что неэтично и нецелесообразно здесь об этом говорить.
Что касается прутика, пучка, как хотите, каждый из нас может делать хоть что-то. Сериалов, на мой взгляд, более чем достаточно - "Я вам не скажу за всю Одессу" недавно, Крука, и т.д. Тот же Олег Иосифович, как и Розенбойм, и Дроздовский, (список можно продолжать) никогда не отказывает в консультациях, и все же часто мелькает в телевизоре. Я много лет возглавляла художественную галерею, где со всеми, кого я упомянула выше, мы делали замечательные выставки по истории Одессы, которые посещали многие, - дверь не закрывалась! - но прошло - и где это все?
Другое дело, что что бы ни говорил Губарь, как бы и другие люди - их немало, поверьте, с авторитетом и толковых, ни бились - город рушится на глазах. Не только дома, но язык, культура, та атмосфера, что отличает Одессу от других городов. Я сегодня думаю - зависит от каждого, тогда это не призыв - давайте! - а вопрос к себе - что могу и что делаю я. Сохранить фото, как было - прекрасно. Но это уже история. Может, нужно делать ставку на детей. Воспитывать, показывать, быть примером. А комиссии... пишите письма...

----------


## vieanna

> я не про проекты говорил,а просто странно слышать про их взаимоотношения???


 Давайте продолжим про это в теме "Выборы президента..." Там тоже всем все странно.
Или заведите отдельную рубрику. По-моему, эта - про Одессу.

----------


## Pumik

> Давайте продолжим про это в теме "Выборы президента..." Там тоже всем все странно.
> Или заведите отдельную рубрику. По-моему, эта - про Одессу.


 можно еще добавить, что не пристало взрослым дядечкам обсуждать на форуме взаимоотношения других дядечек, на уровне "сарафанного радио".

----------


## kravshik

сами подняли вопрос про их отношения и шумите,ок убедили,давайте за Одессу,хотя как по мне отношения Губаря и Нетребского тоже немножечко "за Одессу",от их дружбы выиграем мы...

ок,проехали....))

итак ,что теряем и что спасаем???

----------


## Jorjic

> Одесса которую мы забываем..
> размещяем фотки тех мест..которых уже нет..
> интересны любительские фотки сделанные давно...


 Некоторые фото очень интересные. Особенно старый морвокзал и Ланжероновская (пардон, Ласточкина) с бюстом вождя и учителя.

----------


## Сергей К

Вот так всегда - представители демократической общественности отличаются тем, что никогда не могут договориться. Зато договориться могут те, кому безразлична наша Одесса. 
Полностью поддерживаю мысль о том что наша надежда - в детях. Но это не значит что больше ничего нельзя сделать.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> 4 фото вход на старый морвокзал 5 фото будка на Приморском бульваре с водой
> 6 фото Екатериненская /Дерибасовская


 4 фото - из фильма "Иностранка" Одесской киностудии? Так в каком же году от был снят? И когда построен новый морвокзал?

----------


## Trs

Если не ошибаюсь, "Иностранка" 1965 года

----------


## V_efire

вот почитав некорые высказывания, если честно, я не понимаю что и кому вы хотите доказывать, старая Одесса, да, красивый город был, но время идет...
и с течением времени все меняется..
сохранность старых зданий - огромные затраты на ветер, так как половина зданий строились из камыша и глины, другая половина из ракушняка который уже выгнил, их постоянно чем-то и как-то восстанавливать???
снос старых зданий - он нужен, так как они рушаться, многим более 100 лет, и это нормально, людей выселяют чтоб они не погибли, чтоб не пострадали другие люди...
можно было бы конечно пойти другим путем - сносить старые постройки и делать их точные копии - да, это было бы красиво и эстетично, но, вы готовы вкладывать свои собственные деньги в такое строительство??? - НЕТ! и никто не готов. новые здания строят исходя  из выгоды, а выгоды в двух-трех этажке не будет такой как в десятиэтажке.
на каждое "уродливое" новое здание найдется миллион критиков - в париже когда во дворе лувра построили пирамиду - многие считали ее уродливой, другие современным подходом.
а по поводу эйфелевой башни вобще молчу - она строилась лишь для того чтоб показать достижения франции в новациях и с расчетом через 20 лет снести, ее 90% называли уродством - и что мы видим, сейчас она как знак парижа, а сколько денег она приносит по туристической линии...
да тут продолжать можно очень долго.
не хотел никого задеть.
за старые фотографии одессы всем спасибо - я люблю их смотреть и мысленно переноситься в то время...

----------


## Л.С.Д.

Вот откопала в "закромах"... Куяльник тоже часть Одессы

----------


## Л.С.Д.

Пояснения к карте...


Источник : " Материалы к изучению врачебной стороны Одесских лиманов" 1876г. Книга обнаружена у бабули на чердаке... :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

> снос старых зданий - он нужен, так как они рушаться, многим более 100 лет, и это нормально, людей выселяют чтоб они не погибли, чтоб не пострадали другие люди...
> можно было бы конечно пойти другим путем - сносить старые постройки и делать их точные копии - да, это было бы красиво и эстетично, но, вы готовы вкладывать свои собственные деньги в такое строительство??? - НЕТ! и никто не готов. новые здания строят исходя из выгоды, а выгоды в двух-трех этажке не будет такой как в десятиэтажке.


 Здания при надлежащем уходе могут простоять не одну сотню лет. В Европе стоят здания  из известняка, построенные в Римской империи. Так что вот тут не надо рассказывать про целесообразность восстановления.
В городе нет ХОЗЯИНА.

----------


## exse

Меня тоже умиляют чиновники и особо продвинутые, когда говорят, что ракушечник расчитан на 100-150 лет эксплуатации. Сами из заграниц не вылазят, а там на каждом шагу (Германия, Франция) такие дома:


Когда я там был, как всякий наш человек, сначала все пощупал, потом спросил у немцев как и когда это строилось. 
Оказалось, что при строительстве такого дома вначале выгоняли каркас из деревянных брусьев (черные линии) пространство между которыми заполнялось смесью глины и извести. Стоят уже по 200-300 лет! И еще столько же простоят! Потому что для них есть что-то важнее сиюминутной прибыли.

А деревянные брусья крепости Б-Дн.? Простояли 300 лет и, если бы не  сгорели при последних съемках Дартаньяна, стояли бы еще столько же.

----------


## Офелия

> Надпись "SALVE" была в парадном одного из домов на Коблевской - четная сторона, рядом с Соборной площадью. Сохранилась ли?.. Посмотрю - и скажу, - или кто-нибудь уже сейчас знает?


 Коблевская 42, рядом с машбюро :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Вот откопала в "закромах"... Куяльник тоже часть Одессы


 Возьму и к себе в закрома, но все-таки  источник попрошу, для порядку  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

Сообщение от Agnessa  Посмотреть сообщение
Надпись "SALVE" была в парадном одного из домов на Коблевской - четная сторона, рядом с Соборной площадью. Сохранилась ли?.. Посмотрю - и скажу, - или кто-нибудь уже сейчас знает?




> Коблевская 42, рядом с машбюро


 
а еще такая надпись сохранилась на крылечке,Водопроводная угол Ватманского пер. мраморное крылечко выходит на фасад,там даже две надписи, тоже можете посмотреть...

----------


## Pumik

вот SALVE на Бунина/Пушкинская

----------


## kravshik

> вот почитав некорые высказывания, если честно, я не понимаю что и кому вы хотите доказывать, старая Одесса, да, красивый город был, но время идет...
> и с течением времени все меняется..
> сохранность старых зданий - огромные затраты на ветер, так как половина зданий строились из камыша и глины, другая половина из ракушняка который уже выгнил, их постоянно чем-то и как-то восстанавливать???
> снос старых зданий - он нужен, так как они рушаться, многим более 100 лет, и это нормально, людей выселяют чтоб они не погибли, чтоб не пострадали другие люди...
> можно было бы конечно пойти другим путем - сносить старые постройки и делать их точные копии - да, это было бы красиво и эстетично, но, вы готовы вкладывать свои собственные деньги в такое строительство??? - НЕТ! и никто не готов. новые здания строят исходя  из выгоды, а выгоды в двух-трех этажке не будет такой как в десятиэтажке.
> на каждое "уродливое" новое здание найдется миллион критиков - в париже когда во дворе лувра построили пирамиду - многие считали ее уродливой, другие современным подходом.
> а по поводу эйфелевой башни вобще молчу - она строилась лишь для того чтоб показать достижения франции в новациях и с расчетом через 20 лет снести, ее 90% называли уродством - и что мы видим, сейчас она как знак парижа, а сколько денег она приносит по туристической линии...
> да тут продолжать можно очень долго.
> не хотел никого задеть.
> за старые фотографии одессы всем спасибо - я люблю их смотреть и мысленно переноситься в то время...


 Сам очень люблю наш город и его старую архитектуру -но мнение неоднозачное......
просто тут немного другое,центр -сам по себе является заповедной частью города и арх. памятником,поэтому хоть центр нельзя трогать ни в коем случае,поддерживать до последнего дух эпохи и неповторимый колорит Одессы.!

а учитывая современные технологии -сейчас это  намного проще.....

----------


## briz

> вот SALVE на Бунина/Пушкинская


  Этих надписей на самом деле достаточно. Зайдите на Тираспольскую,12.
Проезд между первым и вторым двором, парадная направо. Тоже увидите надпись Salve, означающую приветствие.

----------


## Pumik

> Этих надписей на самом деле достаточно. Зайдите на Тираспольскую,12.
> Проезд между первым и вторым двором, парадная направо. Тоже увидите надпись Salve, означающую приветствие.


 ну, вот и собираем )))

----------


## vieanna

Я тоже сфотографировала свою любимую надпись - на видном месте, но не все поднимают голову.
Плохо видно - Колодезный пер. 13-27

----------


## voocha

в продолжение темы жд вокзала -http://www.*******************/showthread.php?t=839420&page=6




 , на самом деле это фотографии днепропетровского вокзала, тоже разрушенного во время войны, жаль, что не сохранились более подробные фотографии нашего вокзала, очень хотелось бы взглянуть

----------


## Сергей К

Думаю исходя из логики того, что здание после ста лет желательно бы сносить, предлагаю написать письмо Сильвио Берлускони с настоятельным требованием снести Колизей, а то вдруг развалится, люди погибнут. Ну а вместе с ним все итальянские палаццо с Пизанской башней вместе - вдруг упадет...
Все таки лучше погружаться в атмосферу старой Одессы не по фотографиям, мне кажется

----------


## kravshik

> в продолжение темы жд вокзала -http://www.*******************/showthread.php?t=839420&page=6
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  , на самом деле это фотографии днепропетровского вокзала, тоже разрушенного во время войны, жаль, что не сохранились более подробные фотографии нашего вокзала, очень хотелось бы взглянуть


 почему не сохранились,может и не уж очень подробные до деталей,но есть конечно,если интересно потом покажу....

----------


## voocha

очень даже интересно, с радостью бы посмотрел...

----------


## mlch

> И когда построен новый морвокзал?


 В 1966. 
Вот фото начала 1960-х. Строительство в разгаре.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Смотрите, с этой точки виден маяк.
Старые одесситы (отрадинцы), а кто помнит, что означало выражение "открывать маяк"?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Сам очень люблю наш город и его старую архитектуру -но мнение неоднозачное......
> просто тут немного другое,центр -сам по себе является заповедной частью города и арх. памятником,поэтому хоть центр нельзя трогать ни в коем случае,поддерживать до последнего дух эпохи и неповторимый колорит Одессы.!


 Если делать из центра города заповедник, то нужно выселить всех жителей, убрать современную атрибутику - телевизионные антенны, кондиционеры, металлопластиковые окна и водить по пустым улицам экскурсии с иностранцами. ТОгда будет сохранен "дух эпохи". но какой дух эпохи без самих жителей? Иначе приходится искать компромисс - заграницей, на которую тут часто ссылаются как раз практикуется сохранение старого фасада при строительстве практически нового здания внутри. Процесс этот довольно дорогостоящий.



> а учитывая современные технологии -сейчас это  намного проще.....


 Это как? Заделать пластиковой вагонкой дворовые туалеты?





> Думаю исходя из логики того, что здание после ста лет желательно бы сносить, предлагаю написать письмо Сильвио Берлускони с настоятельным требованием снести Колизей, а то вдруг развалится, люди погибнут. Ну а вместе с ним все итальянские палаццо с Пизанской башней вместе - вдруг упадет...
> Все таки лучше погружаться в атмосферу старой Одессы не по фотографиям, мне кажется


 А что в колизее и пизанской башне тоже живут люди?

----------


## Скрытик

> Если делать из центра города заповедник, то нужно выселить всех жителей, убрать современную атрибутику - телевизионные антенны, кондиционеры, металлопластиковые окна и водить по пустым улицам экскурсии с иностранцами. ТОгда будет сохранен "дух эпохи". но какой дух эпохи без самих жителей? Иначе приходится искать компромисс - заграницей, на которую тут часто ссылаются как раз практикуется сохранение старого фасада при строительстве практически нового здания внутри. Процесс этот довольно дорогостоящий.


 Означает ли это что нужно поступать так как поступили с гостиницей Спартак? Просто да или нет?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Означает ли это что нужно поступать так как поступили с гостиницей Спартак? Просто да или нет?


 Нет, потому что гостиница Спартак была памятником архитектуры. Так поступать имеет смысл только тогда, когда другого способа сохранить здание нет.

----------


## mlch

> *Если делать из центра города заповедник, то нужно выселить всех жителей, убрать современную атрибутику - телевизионные антенны, кондиционеры, металлопластиковые окна и водить по пустым улицам экскурсии с иностранцами.* ТОгда будет сохранен "дух эпохи". но какой дух эпохи без самих жителей? Иначе приходится искать компромисс - заграницей, на которую тут часто ссылаются как раз практикуется сохранение старого фасада при строительстве практически нового здания внутри. Процесс этот довольно дорогостоящий.


  Знаете, мне доводилось бывать в двух городах, где из центра города сделан, как Вы выражаетесь, заповедник. И в обоих живут люди и пользуются благами цивилизации в той степени, как считают это нужным.
Один из этих городов - Прага, центр которой сохранен в том виде, как он сложился к концу 19-го - началу 20-го века.
А второй - Сана, столица Йемена. Район Бабль-Йемен выглядит так, как он выглядел, наверное 400 лет назад или больше. При этом есть и водопровод и канализация и электричество. И даже спутниковые тарелки на крышах. И машины по этим улочкам ездят.  :smileflag:  Но тем не менее, когда ходишь по этим улочкам, то ощущаешь себя в арабском городе времен Гарун Аль Рашида, как мы его себе представляем по сказкам 1001 ночи.

----------


## SaMoVar

Не кормите тролля. Хотя за фотки спасибо.

----------


## exse

> в продолжение темы жд вокзала 
>  , на самом деле это фотографии днепропетровского вокзала, тоже разрушенного во время войны


 Спасибо что помогли определиться с вокзалом, а то я нашел у себя в архиве еще одну его фотку, но тоже без указания места съемки.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Знаете, мне доводилось бывать в двух городах, где из центра города сделан, как Вы выражаетесь, заповедник. И в обоих живут люди и пользуются благами цивилизации в той степени, как считают это нужным.
> Один из этих городов - Прага, центр которой сохранен в том виде, как он сложился к концу 19-го - началу 20-го века.
> А второй - Сана, столица Йемена. Район Бабль-Йемен выглядит так, как он выглядел, наверное 400 лет назад или больше. При этом есть и водопровод и канализация и электричество. И даже спутниковые тарелки на крышах. И машины по этим улочкам ездят.  Но тем не менее, когда ходишь по этим улочкам, то ощущаешь себя в арабском городе времен Гарун Аль Рашида, как мы его себе представляем по сказкам 1001 ночи.


 Ну так у нас уже не из чего заповедники делать. В отличии от той же Праги в Одессе почти нет цельных архитектурных ансамблей. Хаотичность застройки существовала всегда. Обратите внимание - 4-5 этажные дома тех, кто побогаче соседствуют с 1-2 этажными по проще. И так застроен практически весь центр. Город всю жизнь жил развивался и перестраивался. И не надо его мумифицировать. Пусть строят на здоровье новые дома, но так, чтобы они были в едином архитектурном стиле со старыми. А не Европы, Братиславы и хрущевки на Дерибасовской.




> Не кормите тролля. Хотя за фотки спасибо.


 Толерантнее надо относиться к мнению, не совпадающему с вашим.

----------


## Скрытик

> И не надо его мумифицировать. Пусть строят на здоровье новые дома, но так, чтобы они были в едином архитектурном стиле со старыми. А не Европы, Братиславы и хрущевки на Дерибасовской.


 А может лучше мумифицировать чем получить такое?


Кто будет определять единость архитектурного стиля - продажные главные архитекторы города?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Ну так у нас уже не из чего заповедники делать. В отличии от той же Праги в Одессе почти нет цельных архитектурных ансамблей. Хаотичность застройки существовала всегда. Обратите внимание - 4-5 этажные дома тех, кто побогаче соседствуют с 1-2 этажными по проще. И так застроен практически весь центр.


 Вы в Одессе живёте?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А может лучше мумифицировать чем получить такое?
> Кто будет определять единость архитектурного стиля - продажные главные архитекторы города?


 Вопрос не однозначный. К сожалению у нас "мумифицировать" - сиречь оставить дом разрушаться дальше. Никто не даст денег на ремонт. Вспомните, как долго восстанавливали дом на углу Ленина и Дерибасовской, или как вымучивали покраску фасадов на Пушкинской. И что с ними стало после первого дождя. Тут уж точно не до реконструкции всего центра.
А определять единость архитектурного стиля должны НЕ продажные главные архитекторы города. Но это такая же утопия, как и заповедная зона в центре города.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вопрос не однозначный. К сожалению у нас "мумифицировать" - сиречь оставить дом разрушаться дальше. Никто не даст денег на ремонт...


 Ну и само собой разумеющийся вывод - развалять все к чертовой бабушке и построить город светлого будущего, сиречь сохранить любимую Одессу.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ну и само собой разумеющийся вывод - развалять все к чертовой бабушке и построить город светлого будущего, сиречь сохранить любимую Одессу.


 Ну зачем же делать такие экстремистские выводы. Не надо делить мир на черное и белое. В нем по крайней мере 256 градаций серого. Я же ясно написал что строить надо с умом. К сожалению это в Одессе далеко не всегда удавалось сделать. Ведь взбрело кому-то построить дом поперек улицы Новой, разделив ее на две части. И было это в 90-е годы, но 19-го столетия.

----------


## kravshik

> Вы в Одессе живёте?


 сдается мне, что Laszlo Chamberlain не живет,или заодно с нашими власть имущими заодно,хочет иметь свой кусочек масла на свой кусочек хлеба.

уж простите ....

----------


## Сергей К

> Ну так у нас уже не из чего заповедники делать. В отличии от той же Праги в Одессе почти нет цельных архитектурных ансамблей.


 хороший подход. Вы знаете, я вот хожу по центру города, или скажем пусть и по остаткам, но каким! - Французского бульвара и у меня сложилось прямо противоположное мнение. Весь исторический центр - это все еще прекрасный архитектурный ансамбль под названием Одесса.
Безусловно, есть дома в целом не представляющие исторической ценности или скажем одноэтажные невыразительные постройки -попадаются и согласен, на этих местах можно построить что-то новое, но не выпадающее из архитектуры города. Кстати кое-что такое даже делается. А если мы будем думать что в Одессе не из чего делать архитектурный заповедник то очень скоро его таки не из чего будет делать... И для начала надо собственное отношение к домам, в которых мы живем поменять - мы привыкли во всем власти винить - так ведь легче, чем скажем скинуться и отремонтировать собственную парадную или вешаем кондиционеры прямо на фасады архитектурных памятников - а нам пофиг, мы даже не задумываемся об этом... Вот с этого бы начать, да скворечники с балконов поубирать, да... Но как это отношение поменять если не ценить то, что нас окружает? Мне совершенно все равно есть там ансамбль в Праге или нет - думаю там тоже было много людей, считавших что в целом там нет ничего особенного, но слава Богу, их не услышали. Мне зато глубоко не все равно когда жители нашего города считают, что у нас нечего сохранять, мумифицировать, если хотите.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну зачем же делать такие экстремистские выводы...


 Каков посыл (хоть и завуалированный), таков и вывод (сформулированный прямо).

----------


## Trs

> Вы в Одессе живёте?


 Меня сейчас тоже в чём-то обвинят. Но только сегодня я ехал по Преображенской, где в пределах кварталов чётной стороны

12 - 3/4 этажа
14 - 1 этаж
16[1] - 4 этажа
16[2] - 2 этажа  
18 - 4 этажа
20/10 - 2 этажа

34[Пассаж] - 4 этажа
36 - 2 этажа

64 - 4 этажа
66 - 2 этажа

86 - 4 этажа
88[1] - 1 этаж
88[2] - 2 этажа

 У Одессы действительно почти нет чётких _крупных_ архитектурных ансамблей- не успели. Питер развивался интенсивнее, поэтому улицы там имеют более стройный вид, да и нередко крупные участки застраивались несколькими домами одного владельца, в похожем стиле и нередко - одним архитектором. В этом плане очень показателен Угловой переулок, застроенный архитектором Прангом для Н.И. Львовой.

 Но и у нас есть дома, взаимно дополняющие друг друга - дома 97/32 и 99/37 по Старопортофранковской (на углах Тираспольской), 60/62 и 64 по Преображенской (на углах Троицкой), дома 21 и 23 по Садовой (дом Руссова, дом Либмана), дома 9, 11 ,13 по Софиевской и 10, 8, 6 по Торговой (дома Руссовых), переулок Ляпунова, 7 и 9 (дома Шверубовича и Шварцштейна), дома 14 и 12 по Конной (если не путаю номера), и этот список можно продолжать и продолжать... 

 Отличный пример слаженного арх. анс. - Приморский бульвар, хоть и там есть здание в модерне (12? 14?), немного выходящее из общей стилистики. Хороша и улица Льва Толстого, если закрыть глаза на выглядывающие то тут, то там одно- и двухэтажные дома. На рубеже веков там строили Мазиров (12), Кюнер (24), Минкус (10/52), Прохаска (75/16), Панпулов (13)... Примечательна Маразлиевская - не как ансамбль одного стиля, а как "витрина" разных эпох, достижений одесской архитектуры в разное время - опять же, Влодек, Прохаска, Мазиров, Кабиольский, Пономаренко, Бернардацци... Дом инженера Маргулиса на углу Сабанского (арх. Пеппе) - в своё время самый высокий в Одессе.

----------


## SaMoVar

Дома, к сожалению, перестраивались и разрушались в войне. Новостройки не все соответствуют  первоначальному замыслу.
PS Этажность не говорит о гармоничности.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Смотрите, с этой точки виден маяк.
> Старые одесситы (отрадинцы), а кто помнит, что означало выражение "открывать маяк"?


 А не отрадинцам можно? Да вроде бы и не совсем...старый. Так вот, мой отец и два его брата родились и выросли во дворе на Островидова, возле кирхи. Они открывали маяк заплывая в море с пляжа. Плыли до тех пор, пока из-за мыса не показывался маяк. Затем опять вплавь возвращались на берег. Вот,что значило выражение "Открыть маяк".

----------


## vieanna

> Каков посыл (хоть и завуалированный), таков и вывод (сформулированный прямо).


 Поддерживаю.
Единственное дополнение - Одесская застройка уникальна (без пафоса) не только домами. Сама планировка города, соразмерность высоты домов и ширины тротуаров, расчет розы ветров - комфортабельность и пригодность города для жизни делают весь исторический центр единым памятником архитектуры и градостроительства. Это не мое мнение, а прописи из учебников, уж извините за банальность.
До конца Х1Х века никакая сила злая и не подумала бы строить пятиэтажный дом рядом с двухэтажным. Во-первых, был Градостроительный комитет с очень жесткими нормами, все проекты, паспорта окраски и т.п. контролировались достаточно строго и сверху из Санкт-Петербурга. Только мощный экономический и строительный подъем на рубеже веков дал городу - и то Одессе меньше, чем другим городам - огромные доходные дома в стиле модерн - с бетоном, лифтами, канализацией и прочими, революционными по комфортности новшествами. Но разница между тем новостроем и сегодняшним колоссальна. Тогда это были современнейшие, культурно, хорошими архитекторами сделанные и не оскорбляющие глаз проекты, которые старались как можно деликатнее вписать в существующую застройку. И то не всем это нравилось. 
Сегодняшние новострои не соответствуют ни времени - все это дешевые типовухи для третьего...пятого мира, они не выдерживают никакой критики, даже геодезической. За гранью - во всех смыслах.
Более того - из-за того, что уже успели навалять нового, Одессе не дали статус города, который берет под охрану ЮНЕСКО. Еще лет семь назад.
Так что мумифицировать точно лучше было.

----------


## Trs

> PS Этажность не говорит о гармоничности.


 Это косвенный фактор - скорее всего, пятиэтажный доходный дом и двухэтажный особнячок будут диссонировать - хотя бы по стилю, так как простенький дом ещё греческой постройки и роскошный домище с лифтами, витражами и майоликами просто рядом не смотрятся. Не говоря уже об "украшающем" улицу брандмауэре пятиэтажного. Это - Успенская улица у дома 54 по Кузнечной, статный красавец постройки Пономаренко соседствует с обычным образцом двухэтажной застройки. Но, например, собственный доходный дом архитектора Чернигова на углу Жуковского и Екатерининской ("Модесса") достаточно хорошо подходит к соседним с ним двухэтажным зданиям магазинов, так что это, скорее, вопрос места и окружающей застройки.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вы в Одессе живёте?


 Да.



> сдается мне, что Laszlo Chamberlain не живет,или заодно с нашими власть имущими заодно,хочет иметь свой кусочек масла на свой кусочек хлеба.
> 
> уж простите ....


 Ну вот давайте еще и ярлыки будем навешивать. Ладно, прощаю.





> Каков посыл (хоть и завуалированный), таков и вывод (сформулированный прямо).


 Ну да и домыслами будем заниматься тоже. Стоило человеку робко высказать мнение, что в центре города можно строить, но разумно, как его тут же обвинили в желании все бульдозером сравнять с землей. Не понимаю, что за истеричность. Форум на то и существует чтобы высказывать свои мысли, не правда ли?




> хороший подход. Вы знаете, я вот хожу по центру города, или скажем пусть и по остаткам, но каким! - Французского бульвара и у меня сложилось прямо противоположное мнение. Весь исторический центр - это все еще прекрасный архитектурный ансамбль под названием Одесса.


 Все это хорошо, замечательно. Да приятно прогуляться по старым одесским улочкам, заглянуть в знаменитые одесские дворики, вспомнить беззаботное детство, но все же не стоит забывать, что в этих двориках живут живые люди, порою в ужасных условиях, в разваливающихся от времени и бесхозяйственности домах. Тут такой вот парадокс получается - все умиляются старыми двориками с дворовыми туалетами, но жить то хотят в нормальных комфортабельных условиях, и почему то не на поселке Котовского, а ближе к центру города. Как решить этот вопрос? Предвидя встречные вопросы, скажу сразу - мне тоже не нравятся бетонные климовские коробки.




> Безусловно, есть дома в целом не представляющие исторической ценности или скажем одноэтажные невыразительные постройки -попадаются и согласен, на этих местах можно построить что-то новое, но не выпадающее из архитектуры города. Кстати кое-что такое даже делается.


 Именно эту мысль я и пытался донести.




> А если мы будем думать что в Одессе не из чего делать архитектурный заповедник то очень скоро его таки не из чего будет делать... И для начала надо собственное отношение к домам, в которых мы живем поменять - мы привыкли во всем власти винить - так ведь легче, чем скажем скинуться и отремонтировать собственную парадную или вешаем кондиционеры прямо на фасады архитектурных памятников - а нам пофиг, мы даже не задумываемся об этом... Вот с этого бы начать, да скворечники с балконов поубирать, да... Но как это отношение поменять если не ценить то, что нас окружает? Мне совершенно все равно есть там ансамбль в Праге или нет - думаю там тоже было много людей, считавших что в целом там нет ничего особенного, но слава Богу, их не услышали. Мне зато глубоко не все равно когда жители нашего города считают, что у нас нечего сохранять, мумифицировать, если хотите.


 Целиком и полностью согласен. Тут просто возникло взаимное недопонимание из-за терминологии. Значения слова Заповедник: Особо охраняемая территория или акватория, *полностью или частично исключенная из хозяйственного использования* в целях сохранения природных комплексов, охраны видов животных и растений, а также слежения за природными процессами. Как вы такое представляете в рамках исторического центра города?

----------


## VHana

> Коблевская 42, рядом с машбюро


 В подъезде во дворе на Базарной между Осипова и Пушкинской кажется тоже есть такая надпись

----------


## Trs

Кстати об одноэтажных строениях. Вот Льва Толстого, 19. Одноэтажное - ух, какое одноэтажное. Повстанюки на его месте что-то строить собирались.
Вид снаружи.

Вид со двора.

Что это с ним?..

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А не отрадинцам можно? Да вроде бы и не совсем...старый. Так вот, мой отец и два его брата родились и выросли во дворе на Островидова, возле кирхи. Они открывали маяк заплывая в море с пляжа. Плыли до тех пор, пока из-за мыса не показывался маяк. Затем опять вплавь возвращались на берег. Вот,что значило выражение "Открыть маяк".


 Ой, как здорово, что вы помните! А с какого пляжа они открывали? Кстати, теперь можно и по картам посчитать, сколько нужно было проплыть... Но я не умею. Просто интересно

----------


## OMF

Я тут давненько не показывался, а вот намедни обнаружил интересные фото, которые выставлю на "Одессе на колесах". Жалко только, что на первом фото 1945-го года и на предпоследнем не видно номеров машин (130-какая-то).
Понравилось то, что использована информация с моего сайта по катерам, но не полностью. Там ясно написано, что "Капелла" германской постройки, а "Прут" - английской. При этом только "Капелла" получена по репарациям.

Что касается споров об архитектуре, то приятно, что есть определенные единомышленники, не зашоренные "одесским колоритом" и увидевшие, что архитектурных ансамблей(!) в Одессе с гулькин нос - по большей части Приморский, немного Ришельевская и Пушкинская, Спиридоновская (опять же кусками) да и все, вроде. Одессе не хватало в свое время своего барона Гассмана, сумевшего преобразить Париж. Конечно, такие "художества", как Афина или что там на Дерибасовской, не к месту в любом городе, но согласитесь, что Дерибасовскую гораздо больше уродует Ришельевский лицей в сочетании с Антарктикой, пятиэтажка на углу Гаванной в сочетании с кино "Уточкино" или грузинское консульство в сочетании с домом Либмана и Пассажем. И так почти все улицы - как щербатая челюсть столетнего старика.

Но я уже высказывался по этому поводу. Повторяться не стану.

----------


## OdGen

Сохранять историческую застройку Одессы *необходимо однозначно*. Однако, повлиять на это при нынешнем правовом нигилизме, и отсутствии контроля в лице государственных или общественных организаций нереально. Чтобы противодействовать сохранению исторической застройки, чиновники и эксперты всех рангов и мастей, а также любой территориальной принадлежности - из Одессы, Киева, ближнего и дальнего зарубежья будут вещать, что без этого не обойтись. Помните - хотели "Пассаж" достраивать, привезли типа молодого архитектора из Европы (Испании?) - и тот вещал, что такой симбиоз вполне нормален? 
Отдельная тема - целенаправленное разрушение "неугодных" домов, захват с помощью судебных решений санаториев, домов отдыха, пионерлагерей.
Еще одна проблема. Если уничтожают не дома, так обезображивают их - сбивают, выдираю детали (железных львов, газовые фонари и так далее), достравивают, перестравивают как кому угодно.
По всем телеканалам выступает Штербуль, которая сладостно рассказывает, как ее управление совместно с городскими чиновниками спасает город, а в интервью газете "Сегодня" договорилаь до того, что дом Руссова легче снести, чем восстановить. http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14110782.html

Новострои нужны, но не в исторической части города. И не стоит мерить дома этажностью и сравнивать схожесть или несхожесть с Петербургом. Каждый город развивался по своему, исходя из множества факторов.

В Одессе есть множество, на первый взгляд невзрачных, одно- и двухэтажных домов, имеющих интересную историю и уникальную архитектуру. Их тоже снести?

Теперь о новостроях. Слишком мало они пока простояли, чтобы говорить о их архитектурной ценности и о качестве постройки. Будущее покажет о необходимости застройки Французского бульвара, Аркадии, Фонтанов. 

Только ни нынешние, ни последующие власти города (равно, как и Киева, Петербурга и других городов) не откажутся от практики застройки исторической части городов новостоями. Таковы реалии.

----------


## kaison

Прочитал всю ветку с огромным интересом, и у меня возник вопрос о господине Ковалевском, а конкретнее о его водонапорной башне. Где она находилась? Во всех источниках пишут,что в районе монастыря на 16 фонтана, но где именно...?!

----------


## kaison

Дополню. Башня была высотой до 40 метров и параходы заходившие в Одесский залив ориентировались по ней очень часто. Даже после ее полного разрушения должен  где-то остаться фундамент.

----------


## SaMoVar

Была где-то инфа на блоге одессита, живущего в США. Кажется, на территории "Зелёной горки".
http://hyundai-club.com.ua/showpost.php?p=310132&postcount=38
http://viknaodessa.od.ua/?Drozdovskiy

----------


## Good++++

Не помню, была ли эта иллюстрация Башни Ковалевского...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Прочитал всю ветку с огромным интересом, и у меня возник вопрос о господине Ковалевском, а конкретнее о его водонапорной башне. Где она находилась? Во всех источниках пишут,что в районе монастыря на 16 фонтана, но где именно...?!


 За монастырём, в сторону дачи Ковалевского, находился санаторий Союза писателей, вот на его территории и находилась башня. Документально подтвердить пока нет возможности.

----------


## SaMoVar

Надо лоции морские достать. Там должен быть ориентир.
Санаторий "Дом писателей" вроде)).

----------


## Сергей К

На соседнем форуме, в фотозагадках, выкладывали этот дом, 
решил что правильнее ему тут быть - 
этот дом вначале принадлежал остзейскому барону с неизвестной мне фамилией, затем - гордскому голове Семёну Степановичу Яхненко,
сахорозаводчику, меценату, основателю I-й в Одессе паровой мельницы. Затем принадлежал  известному домовладельцу, благотворителю
и меценату Когану. Тут был и "Когановский фонтан" - источник во дворе, и  "Когановские учреждения".


на этой фотографии я его слегка подретушировал поубирал ерунду со стен...


тут дом как он сейчас на самом деле и полностью- со вторым домом


а тут он же только в середине XIX века (слева)


построен вероятно по проекту  Франца Боффо... Хотя встречал информацию что это дом спроектирован самим Тома де Томоном.

Сохранилось описание интерьера дома Семёна Степановича Яхненко, оставленное нам Александром де Рибасом:
"Войдите в дом - там ныне огромный улей… Там парты
кафедры, черные доски… А прежде - там была во всех комнатах уютная старинная мебель: в большой 
овальной зале белая с золотом; в гостиных - красного дерева, в столовой - дуб, в спальнях - полисандра. 
И повсюду колонки из черного дерева, паркеты из оливкового, зеркала в золоченных рамках, люстры, 
картины. Вот чудная гравюра дрезденской Мадонны. Вот Наполеон, верхом на белом коне, 
на Аустерлицком поле, на картине Ораса Вернэ.  Вся мебель из мастерской Мерклинга. (ее огромный дом за Куликовым полем). 
...В столовой описываемого мною дома было веницианское окно и из него обширный, свободный ... великолепный вид на 
далекую Пересыпь. ...прежде, перед взором детворы, глядящей в веницианское окно, расстилались покрытые 
растительностью далекие пески; слева были степные дороги в новороссию, а справа синела, как и ныне, широкая Хаджибеевская бухта.

----------


## kaison

Благодарю за ответы по поводу башни Ковалевского! Обязательно подъеду посмотрю,что от нее осталось,если конечно она не ушла вниз с обрыва. История же этой башни довольно трагичная. Мысль о создании в Одессе водопровода не угасала на протяжении многих десятилетий XIX века. 

Кто только не собирался нагреть руки на водоснабжении: тут и французский инженер Шатильон, и парижская компания братьев Флоша, и некий инженер Галон и многие другие. Но продвинуть дело хоть сколько-нибудь вперед им не удалось. 

Более решительно подошел к этому вопросу местный предприниматель – французский эмигрант Пишон, разбогатевший в Одессе на изготовлении пудры (его имя носят Пишоновская улица и Пишоновский переулок). 

Пишон приступил к работам в 1834 году в компании с отставным ротмистром Виттенбергом. Однако постройка водонапорной башни у большефонтанского источника началась только в 1845 году. Через четыре года, в 1849 году, Пишон умер, и в компанию с Виттенбергом вошел предприимчивый таганрогский купец Тимофей Ковалевский. 

Так называемый водопровод Ковалевского был проложен в феврале 1853 года от источника, расположенного в 12 верстах от города. Поначалу водопровод принес Ковалевскому славу: купцу даже присвоили звание почетного гражданина города. Правда, не всем одесситам фонтанская вода пришлась по вкусу – ее пренебрежительно окрестили машинной. Вскоре финансовые дела Ковалевского пошатнулись, и разорившийся предприниматель покончил с собой – бросился с башни на скалу. Еще долгие годы после гибели Ковалевского высилась на крутом морском берегу 45-метровая тура-башня. Она служила для судоводителей ориентиром и была включена в лоцию Черного и Азовского морей. Ныне башни нет и в помине, но до сих пор местность, где она находилась, называют дачей Ковалевского.http://live.od.ua/history/7/          При этом некоторые пишут,что Ковалевскому еще до постройки водопровода , городские чины предлагали содействие в строительстве, в обмен на часть дохода от пользования водой, на что Ковалевский отрицательно отреагировал на это предложения сказав, что все сделает самостоятельно и прибыль будет только его. Но, увы... судьба распорядилась иначе. Поблагодарю Всех кто поддерживает эту тему, действительно очень интересно. Пишите!!!

----------


## SaMoVar

ишон занимался не только водопроводрм. Вроде бы макаронную фабрику имел. Но это я по памяти..
Кстати, есть ли где-то выложенные книги Нетребского, Губаря, Дерибаса? А то достать оригинал дорого/тяжело, а информации интересной там море.
Библиотека имеется, но хотелось бы больше))

PS Насчёт самоубийства Ковалевского - старожили рассказывают, что он не прыгнул с башни, а повесился на ней. Так что мнения расходятся.

----------


## OdGen

Что касается строителя башни, то им был *таганрогский 1-й гильдии купец почетный потомственный гражданин Тимофей Андреевич Ковалевский* . Не имею достоверных свидетельств, повесился ли он, или прыгнул с башни. Но злой рок преследовал их семью и дальше! В апреле 1877 года в возрасте 23 лет его сын, потомственный почетный гражданин *Дмитрий Тимофеевич Ковалевский*, как сказано в записи о его отпевании, "застрелился в припадке болезненного состояния" (думаю, что эта информация публикуется впервые). Как известно, самоубийц хоронят отдельно, но Дмитрий Ковалевский был похоронен на монастырском кладбище. Полагаю, что речь идет о кладбище при монастыре на Большом Фонтане.

----------


## voocha

облик старого городского театра, а фотографий тогдашнего палерояля никто не встречал?

----------


## Vaita

Оно?

----------


## Diablo

> 


 во-во а в тему бэклайт  вдалеке, "Украина имеет талант". Но тут не талант имеют а ломать умеют.

----------


## voocha

> Оно?


  :smileflag:  эти я уже видел, я имел в виду именно фотографии, а не рисунки или гравюры, вот тоже в тему

----------


## Vaita

Я, конечно, могу ошибаться, но мне кажется фотографии тогда еще не было

----------


## voocha

фотография появилась на 20 лет раньше чем пале рояль, конечно процесс съемки был очень сложным и не для всех доступным как сегодня...

----------


## Сергей К

На проекте Тома де Томона театр немного отличается:



вот тут я ранее приводил фотографию Театральной площади неосуществленного проекта Торичелли 

а вот фотографии Пале-Рояля:

----------


## Jorjic

> ... а вот фотографии Пале-Рояля:


 Я эту фотографию уже выкладывал примерно месяц назад. Все высказавшиеся выразили сомнение, что это Пале-Рояль. Не могли бы Вы указать источник. Если источники разные, то это уже интересно. Мое фото взято из книги "Театральная Одесса".

----------


## Сергей К

Да, что-то действительно и меня берут сомнения что это Пале-Рояль. 
Цветная фотография - из первой книги Дроздовского,
вот еще одна оттуда-же.

----------


## voocha

а что это за книги Дроздoвского и где их можно купить?

----------


## Jorjic

> а что это за книги Дроздoвского и где их можно купить?


 Это прекрасно изданные два тома с одесскими открытками и пояснительными текстами. Купить их легко, в том числе и у автора. В частности, они есть в клубе одесситов. Каждая книга стоит порядка $150.

----------


## kravshik

> а что это за книги Дроздoвского и где их можно купить?


 о после всего,...

Дроздовский известный краевед и филокартисту нас в Одессе,,выпустил уже две книги с видами Старой Одессы,правда по бешенным ценам,
*почитай в этой теме они уже обсуждались.................*

вообще книги  интересные,и оформленные неплохо,больше скорее всего как сувенирные издания,может поэтому они так и стоят,я понимаю что интересно ,но не до такой же степени.......

----------


## Скрытик

> вообще книги  интересные,и оформленные неплохо,больше скорее всего как сувенирные издания,может поэтому они так и стоят,я понимаю что интересно ,но не до такой же степени.......


 А почему не до такой? Редкая открытка одна! стоит сейчас 100 баксов. А собрать коллекцию с нуля наверное вообще нереально. Я попытался

----------


## vieanna

> о после всего,...
> 
> Дроздовский известный краевед и филокартисту нас в Одессе,,выпустил уже две книги с видами Старой Одессы,правда по бешенным ценам,
> *почитай в этой теме они уже обсуждались.................*
> 
> вообще книги  интересные,и оформленные неплохо,больше скорее всего как сувенирные издания,может поэтому они так и стоят,я понимаю что интересно ,но не до такой же степени.......


 Ох я люблю подсчет денег в чужом кармане...
Вы хоть представляете себестоимость такого издания? А покупать, как Дроздовский, те же открытки, возможно, отказывая себе в чем-то?
И это не сувенирные издания, а очень важный для города и каждого, кто понимает, справочник. Знания, знаете ли, дорогого стоят!

----------


## Гидрант

> Вы хоть представляете себестоимость такого издания? ...И это не сувенирные издания, а очень важный для города и каждого, кто понимает, справочник. Знания, знаете ли, дорогого стоят!


 Вообще-то, если бы я был мэром, да еще Одессы, то компенсировал хотя  бы часть затрат на издательство из городского бюджета (в крайнем случае за счет неустановки какого-нибудь очередного "памятника") и сделал бы книгу не только  *доступной* по цене, а настолько потрясающе (сравнительно) *дешевой*, чтобы как можно больше одесситов ее купило. 
Любовь к родному городу - рождаемая в частности из знания его истории - очень хорошее вложение средств для тех, кто на деле хочет выполнить свою миссию "ведать город" (как выражались раньше для обозначения городских властей).
Видимо, поэтому я и не мэр.  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

Ну сорри если , книга на сей момент стоит даже и чуть больше месячной зарплаты  некоторых,то Вы меня простите.......

а вот если бы она таки была доступнее,то наверняка многие ею заинтересовались согласен..

по моему здесь речь о чужих деньгах и не шла ,это просто мое мнение о книге и ее стоимости среди нас.....а за такие деньги можно и самих открыток купить в коллекцию ,пусть и не подлинников,

P.S. что такое старинные открытки-"на это я еще понимаю"-как говорят у нас в Одессе.))

----------


## krust

> что такое старинные открытки-"на это я еще понимаю"-как говорят у нас в Одессе.))


 Спецом не покупал альбом, предпочитая тратить деньги не за просмотр чужой коллекции, а на создание своей, пусть пока маленькой, но настоящей. А на вопросы почему не приобретаю, в шутку отвечал типа: "жду когда подарят"...и вот дождался, спустя 2 года, но не от автора конечно :smileflag: 



> А почему не до такой? Редкая открытка одна! стоит сейчас 100 баксов. А собрать коллекцию с нуля наверное вообще нереально. Я попытался


 Всё возможно. Главное побольше терпения, старания и упорства.
Если умолчать за финансовую сторону интереса, то затраты несоизмеримо малы по сравнению с приобретениями. Приобретениями не в материальном плане, в другом. Хотя, держать в руках картонный прямоугольник, осознавая, что он является свидетелем ТОЙ Одессы, конечно это что то!!!

----------


## Пушкин

Простите, а где можно купить или обменять такие открытки? И как отличить подледник от подделки?

----------


## kravshik

> Простите, а где можно купить или обменять такие открытки? И как отличить подледник от подделки?


 я уже тут писал про нашего краеведа Волчека, и еще интересно неужели открытки тоже могут подделать,я понимаю картину.....хотя....

нашел:

"Всем интересующимся, на книжке есть уникальный человек, краевед, очень много знающий за Одессу, с ним очень интересно поговорить и еще у него есть много чего интересного в плане открыток и прессы дореволюционной. Найти его не сложно, он там один и сидит отдельно не за лотком, хотя может уже и на лоток перебрался. У него повреждена рука, зовут Валентин Иосифович Волчек. "

а еще в свое время этим занимался Ципоркис Р.К. хранитель музея "Старая Одесса" в башне карантина.

----------


## Фракенбок

> Это прекрасно изданные два тома с одесскими открытками и пояснительными текстами. Купить их легко, в том числе и у автора. В частности, они есть в клубе одесситов. Каждая книга стоит порядка $150.


 Дорогие ценители старой Одессы, хочу приобрести, не очень дорого, первую книгу Дроздовского. Посоветуйте, где можно это сделать или как можно связаться с автором?

----------


## Jorjic

> Дорогие ценители старой Одессы, хочу приобрести, не очень дорого, первую книгу Дроздовского. Посоветуйте, где можно это сделать или как можно связаться с автором?


 Вы процитировали меня, поэтому я и отвечаю. Насколько я знаю, у Дроздовского есть свой сайт, там к нему можно обратиться напрямую. Думаю, что и некоторые форумчане имеют выход на него. Захотят - отзовутся.

----------


## krust

> Простите, а где можно купить или обменять такие открытки? И как отличить подледник от подделки?


 В принципе, некоторые открытки из дублей сам имею на продажу-обмен. Как это сказать - "рядовые виды". Более интересные, найти помогут антикварные магазины, как настоящие, так и виртуальные. Удачи в поисках.

----------


## krust

> ...Насколько я знаю, у Дроздовского есть свой сайт, там к нему можно обратиться напрямую. Думаю, что и некоторые форумчане имеют выход на него. Захотят - отзовутся.


 Интересно, что то новенькое. Неужели именно свой сайт, в полном смысле этого слова?!



> "Всем интересующимся, на книжке есть уникальный человек, краевед, очень много знающий за Одессу, с ним очень интересно поговорить и еще у него есть много чего интересного в плане открыток и прессы дореволюционной. Найти его не сложно, он там один и сидит отдельно не за лотком, хотя может уже и на лоток перебрался. У него повреждена рука, зовут Валентин Иосифович Волчек. "


 Всё верно. Только хотелось бы поправить, что  "еще у него БЫЛО много чего интересного в плане открыток и прессы дореволюционной". Печальная история с наследниками. Тем не менее огромное спасибо Валентину Иосифовичу за фундамент моей маленькой коллекции.

----------


## OdGen

«Зеленый остров» в центре Одессы. Статья в газете "Сегодня" от 18 февраля

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14116676.html

Подарок от Ющенко. Для реализации проекта нужна земля одесского порта и 600 млн. из госбюджета  
Мэрия имеет виды на парк Шеченко
Покидая пост президента, Виктор Ющенко решил сделать подарок одесситам. 17 февраля он поручил Кабмину решить вопрос о выделении денег на грандиозный план для Южной Пальмиры, согласно которому центр города превратят в парково-культурный комплекс под интригующим названием «Зеленый остров в центре Одессы». Мэр Одессы Эдуард Гурвиц признался «Сегодня», что это стало для него приятной новостью. «Ни для меня, ни для руководства области этот указ не мог быть полной неожиданностью, поскольку в его основу были положены совместно сформулированные нами инициативы и предложения. Но мы, безусловно, очень довольны тем, что были услышаны, что важный для города документ не был положен под сукно», — пояснил городской голова. 

По словам директора КП «Агентство программ развития Одессы» Михаила Фрейдлина, проект «Зеленый остров» был инициирован одесским мэром и председателем облсовета Николаем Скориком. «По этому проекту предполагается создание комплекса на базе парка Шевченко. Парк будет расширен почти на 20%, будут укреплены склоны и посажено огромное количество деревьев», — обещает чиновник. Дополнительную территорию инициаторы рассчитывают найти за счет земли одесского порта. «Сейчас начальник порта Николай Павлюк в отпуске. Вернется, будем обсуждать это предложение», — прокомментировала начальник пресс-службы порта Елена Гирева. Также в рамках проекта создать яхт-клуб на территории СРЗ, а на месте разрушенного роддома №6 в парке Шевченко построить Европейский центр материнства: по сути — родильное заведение по евростандартам. В планах и строительство детской морской школы по типу знаменитой одесской флотилии, через которую прошли поколения горожан. Рядом с остатками «крепостного» редута в парке собираются возвести музейный комплекс, посвященный истории Одессы. 

По подсчетам Михаила Фрейдлина, на первом этапе на «Зеленый остров» потребуется 600 млн грн. Здесь инициаторы проекта рассчитывают на госбюджет. В дальнейшем, уверяет чиновник, строительством заинтересуются иностранные инвесторы. От них авторы проекта надеются получить до $1 млрд. 

В отличие от горвластей, оппозиционные политики относятся к амбициозному проекту критично. «Это своего рода «Новые Васюки», чистой воды предвыборный пиар. Государство не даст денег на эти фантазии», — считает депутат горсовета Алексей Гончаренко. 

_Александр Сибирцев_

----------


## Jorjic

> «Зеленый остров» в центре Одессы. Статья в газете "Сегодня" от 18 февраля
> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14116676.html
> Подарок от Ющенко. Для реализации проекта нужна земля одесского порта и 600 млн. из госбюджета  
> Мэрия имеет виды на парк Шеченко...


 Бойтесь данайцев, дары приносящих.©

  *Показать скрытый текст* *...*А Гончаренко я все равно не уважаю.

----------


## Михалыч$

А стоимость входа на зеленый остров и за почасовое время пребывания там какая будет, чего не написали

----------


## Pumik

относительно парка Шевченко https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=10059681&postcount=3022 из соседней темки на соседний раздел ссылочка))))

----------


## vieanna

> Бойтесь данайцев, дары приносящих.©


 Точнее не скажешь.
Еще -
"Старушке в подарок прислали кофейник, 
а пуделю плетку и медный ошейник. 
Довольна старушка, а пудель не рад, 
и просит подарки отправить назад."

Как и мы, неблагодарные...

----------


## OdGen

Если Вы думаете, что на этом новости закончились, Вы ошиблись! Газета "Одесский вестник", от того же 18 февраля (к теме о иностранных спецах от архитектуры, о которых я на длнях писал). Фото заежего спеца по ссылке

http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/issue/426/8396/
*Сквер во французском стиле* 

В МАЛОМ зале Одесского городского совета прошла встреча членов рабочей группы по изучению возможностей основания в Одессе парков и зеленых зон в честь породненных городов.

Целью данной встречи было обсуждение перспектив оформления во французском стиле сквера, расположенного на Французском бульваре, напротив Одесской киностудии.Во встрече приняли участие заместитель начальника управления международных отношений, европейской интеграции и связей с одесской диаспорой Одесского городского совета Светлана Боева, начальник управления внутренней политики Одесского городского совета Андрей Крупник, заместитель начальника управления архитектуры и градостроительства горсовета Юрий Четаков, сотрудники Французского культурного центра «Альянс Франсез», представители общественности прилегающих к скверу домов, а также архитектор из города-побратима Одессы французского порта Марсель Мишель Перлофф, который работает над благоустройством сквера возле киностудии.
Мишель Перлофф с помощью видеоматериалов высказал свою идею оформления сквера. Идея эта заключается в необходимости сохранить основные сооружения, имеющиеся в сквере, но придать им французскую колористику.
Участники встречи одобрили предложения французского архитектора, но вместе с тем предложили подумать над восстановлением фонтана, ранее функционировавшего в этом сквере, а также скамеек и других малых архитектурных форм. Такие предложения, в частности, высказали Светлана Боева, Юрий Четаков, Андрей Крупник.
Участники встречи договорились разыскать в архиве первоначальный проект разбивки сквера и взять оттуда самое лучшее.
Кто помнит, в сквере возле Одесской киностудии были красивые скамейки, летом работал фонтан. Со временем фонтан вышел из строя, и его убрали, куда-то подевались и малые архитектурные формы. Хорошо бы все это воссоздать на радость ребятишкам из прилегающих домов. 
Мишель Перлофф, осмотрев сквер, пришел к выводу, что он является важным элементом Французского бульвара, который после соответствующей работы существенно оживит эту территорию.
Но следует исходить и из условия, чтобы этот проект был не слишком дорогим, что имеет особенное значение в период охватившего весь мир финансово-экономического кризиса. Этого можно добиться, продолжив сотрудничество с управлением международных отношений, европейской интеграции и связей с одесской диаспорой горсовета и с одесскими архитекторами - считает французский специалист.
По мнению заместителя начальника управления архитектуры и градостроительства Одесского городского совета Юрия Четакова, в сквере должны быть современная детская площадка, торшерное освещение.
Работа над проектом зеленой зоны возле киностудии будет продолжена.

_Алесь Супранович_

----------


## OdGen

> А стоимость входа на зеленый остров и за почасовое время пребывания там какая будет, чего не написали


 А Вы думаете, это так легко посчитать?  :smileflag:  Сядут пару управлений, создадут рабочие группы, к моменту постройки "чуда зеленого" и узнаем. Если раньшего чего-то не произойдет.

----------


## SaMoVar

... укрепление склонов...

Склоны у нас укрепляют исключительно высотками((( Одесское ноу-хау.

----------


## Jina

> «Зеленый остров» в центре Одессы. Статья в газете "Сегодня" от 18 февраля
> 
> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14116676.html
> 
> 
> По подсчетам Михаила Фрейдлина, на первом этапе на «Зеленый остров» потребуется 600 млн грн. Здесь инициаторы проекта рассчитывают на госбюджет. В дальнейшем, уверяет чиновник, строительством заинтересуются иностранные инвесторы.
> 
> От них авторы проекта надеются получить до $1 млрд. 
> 
> _Александр Сибирцев_


 А мне больше понравилось вот это место.

Про иностранных инвесторов и про надежды нашего чиновника.


А спросить,хоть о чем-то одесситов!!?? Захватчики.

----------


## RC

Интересный ролик: Одесса в 1935г. http://film.arjlover.net/info/odessa.avi.html
Сорри, если он уже был здесь

----------


## Vaita

Да, этот фильм уже обсуждали. А вот меня интересует есть ли копии без логотипа Коммерсанта?

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, этот фильм уже обсуждали. А вот меня интересует есть ли копии без логотипа Коммерсанта?


 Задавал тот же вопрос, но мне тогда ни кто не ответил - наверное нет.

----------


## Скрытик

А что такого страшного в логотипе? Насколько я помню то Коммерсант финансировал реставрацию фильма.

----------


## Jorjic

> А что такого страшного в логотипе? Насколько я помню то Коммерсант финансировал реставрацию фильма.


 Страшного ничего, но мешает здорово. А вот на старых фото небольшого формата логотипы часто вообще закрывают значительную часть изображения.

----------


## WRC

> Сообщение от OdGen  
> «Зеленый остров» в центре Одессы. Статья в газете "Сегодня" от 18 февраля
> 
> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14116676.html
> 
> 
> По подсчетам Михаила Фрейдлина, на первом этапе на «Зеленый остров» потребуется 600 млн грн. Здесь инициаторы проекта рассчитывают на госбюджет. В дальнейшем, уверяет чиновник, строительством заинтересуются иностранные инвесторы.
> 
> От них авторы проекта надеются получить до $1 млрд.
> Александр Сибирцев


 Опять какие нибудь "механики украины" построят очередной убогий шедевр современной архитектуры который будет загромождать вид на Одессу с моря! Кстати на здании рядом с дворцом моряков надстроили один этаж(!) а также на здании в пер. Маяковского 4, а фундамент то старый

----------


## briz

> Да, этот фильм уже обсуждали. А вот меня интересует есть ли копии без логотипа Коммерсанта?


  Есть

----------


## Пушкин

> Есть


  И где есть, не подскажите??? :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Страшного ничего, но мешает здорово.


 Мне больше мешает ужасное качество из за сжатия

----------


## SaMoVar

Может и в хорошем качестве есть: ;-)

----------


## voocha

> почему не сохранились,может и не уж очень подробные до деталей,но есть конечно,если интересно потом покажу....


 

мне по-прежнему интересно  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

Кто и что знает или слышал про старый поворотный круг для паровозов на Товарной??

 и примерно представляет себе где он был, и в каком виде нынче находится место бывшего депо с поворотным кругом .

по старым картам он находился на территории ЖД. мастерских до революции, да и скорее всего еще после нее, на территории "Январки",здесь....

----------


## Jaak Logus

*kravshik*
Остатки этого круга и сейчас можно увидеть недалеко от закрытого переезда на ул. Чернышевского. Кстати, вблизи находится древнейший остановочный павильон, который часто здесь упоминают. На месте бывшего локомотивного депо сейчас располагается пожарный поезд и пожарный отряд железной дороги.

----------


## mlch

> Кто и что знает или слышал про старый поворотный круг для паровозов на Товарной??
> 
>  и примерно представляет себе где он был, и в каком виде нынче находится место бывшего депо с поворотным кругом .
> 
> по старым картам он находился на территории ЖД. мастерских до революции, да и скорее всего еще после нее, на территории "Январки",здесь....


 Судя по карте - кругов (вернее секторов) было два. 
Место левого - застроено. А место правого прекрасно просматривается на Google Earth

----------


## Лысый0

Попал сюда совершенно случайно! Заинтересовался! Спасибо! Подписался :smileflag: . Будем посмотреть!

----------


## Shunter

Да, старый именно там и находился. Перед веерным депо. Сейчас там всё заросло и на территорию "Январки" не проникнуть. Второй, (см. ответ Murzilla77) засыпан, поворотное устройство разобрано. Лежбище для бродячих собак, коих на ст. Товарная более полусотни.

----------


## Lussi

Так жалко бедненький завод, ведь он почти мне как родной =(

----------


## kravshik

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=369872

вот что пишут,интересно........

*".............Можно восстановить ЗИУ-5 и в Одессе (один чудом сохранился), как вам такая идея? .........."   !!*

----------


## VikZu

В теме* История и современность Одессы - фотозагадки* появилось сообщение о провалившейся крыше здания Русского Императорского технического общества.

Предлагаю посмотреть на дома и др места города сверху,  посредством Google Earth, Wikimapia, и др., и показать дома требующие немедленного восстановления.
Посмотрите на крышу городской инфекционной больница на Пастера. Кровля правого крыла разрушена... А это памятник архитектуры, построенный в современном виде в 30х годах XIX века, а центральное здание вообще 1804 года постройки.

----------


## Kariatida

Да разве только на ее крышу нужно смотреть? А само здание? Я просто поражаюсь - в одной части еще вроде как палаты, люди есть, в другом же крыле бомжи тусят и постоянно чего то загорается...

----------


## verda

А многострадальный дом Гоголя? Что сверху, что с боков - он уже не держится; а ведь это мемориальный дом, в нём на самом деле жил Гоголь! Ну и что? Все знают - и молчат; об этом доме вообще не упоминают. 
Кому нужно, чтобы он развалился?

----------


## Pinky

Зато у нас дороги хорошие.

----------


## VikZu

> Да разве только на ее крышу нужно смотреть? А само здание? Я просто поражаюсь - в одной части еще вроде как палаты, люди есть, в другом же крыле бомжи тусят и постоянно чего то загорается...


 Да, это так!
Однако пока есть кровля, здание ещё держится, его можно восстановить относительно дешево. С появлением дыр в крыше за несколько сезонов любое здание приходит в такое состояние, что возможен только снос...

Да и дело в том что историческая, архитектурная ценность здания больницы выше чем дома Гоголя и здания русского технического общества. Можете обвинить меня в цинизме. но это так.

----------


## Pumik

> А многострадальный дом Гоголя? Что сверху, что с боков - он уже не держится; а ведь это мемориальный дом, в нём на самом деле жил Гоголь! Ну и что? Все знают - и молчат; об этом доме вообще не упоминают. 
> Кому нужно, чтобы он развалился?


 а дом в котором жил Бунин, не впечатляет?((( меня впечатлил, особенно когда читала , что дом не сохранился, а вот же он...

----------


## Сергей К

У здания б. Императорского Русского Технического Общества рухнула крыша((((

два снимка со спутника:
как говорится - вот она есть (снимок 5 июня 2008)


и вот её нет (снимок 14 мая 2009)



Еще один памятник архитектуры похоже готовится исчезнуть.




> Сергей К:  Княжеская угол Новосельского !! Красивое было здание ,и крыльцо такое грозное .


 именно оно. 







здание с очень интересной историей...

----------


## Pavel71

Если можно, в общих чертах расскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## kravshik

> Если можно, в общих чертах расскажите пожалуйста.


 записки Кайзера................

http://kaiser-w.livejournal.com/91122.html

из некоторых комментов людей ,на эту статью,в ней кстати и инфекционка упоминается....

"Все так. Насчет массонского дома неточность. Там не было секретной лаборатории по биооружию. Там был п/я 32, позже ставший Укргирредметом. В нем 40 лет проработала моя мама (позже ин-т перенесли на площадь Толбухина. Занимались там редкоземельными металлами. Радиоактивными, кстати. Поэтому здание и пустует. Фон неприятный. Очень!".....

и фото из моего архива: До того как......

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

кравчик, вы, конечно, с мамой понимаете, что такое п/я 32, но просвяти необразованных

----------


## Скрытик

П/я это засекреченное заведение, как правило научно-производственное. Расшифровывается Почтовый ящик №32 )))

----------


## kravshik

> кравчик, вы, конечно, с мамой понимаете, что такое п/я 32, но просвяти необразованных


 а причем тут моя мама,просто интересно,
это не мои комменты)))

а ПЯ это почтовый ящик-то бишь засекреченный завод,я надеюсь это ты знаешь,а вот что было под номером 32 я не скажу,в СССР секреты умели хранить хорошо-
тем более если он был ПЯ ,то я так точно не узнаю что там было.....

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

кравчик, я имела ввиду не твою маму)

----------


## kravshik

А в каком состоянии нынче Техническое общество кто знает,кто был внутри, или во дворе....??

----------


## Сергей К

цветной вариант той же фото из первой книги Дроздовского:



Хочу еще обратить внимание на одну из моих  фотографий - внизу ее фрагмент



слева в углу видна металлическая решетка, бывшая еще год назад - сняли, унесли, забор каменный тоже валяют, крыша упала.. наверно скоро подожгут...

----------


## kravshik

> цветной вариант той же фото из первой книги Дроздовского:
> 
> 
> 
> Хочу еще обратить внимание на одну из моих  фотографий - внизу ее фрагмент
> 
> 
> 
> слева в углу видна металлическая решетка, бывшая еще год назад - сняли, унесли, забор каменный тоже валяют, крыша упала.. наверно скоро подожгут...


 ужас.....

----------


## kravshik

"Тайны нашего городка. Вся правда об одесском метро "

http://*************/?p=58559

а как Вам такое......

В голове не укладывается...насколько можно этому верить???!!!

----------


## Скрытик

Бред.
Вся правда об одесском метро

----------


## Good++++

Автор - Антонов Андрей ©

----------


## Good++++

\
Автор неизвестен

----------


## Лысый0

> Автор - Антонов Андрей ©


 Спасибо! Это мой город. Мне 18 :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> \
> Автор неизвестен


 А слева мой проходняк с коммуналкой - Дерибасовская 12.

----------


## Good++++

1947 год, из журнала "ОГОНЁК"

----------


## kravshik

Спасибо за фотки,интересны как раз таким периодом,редко тоже попадающимся,как я понял из личных архивов.

давайте еще поищем- у кого что есть, и не жаль выложить,...по своим дом. архивам (бабушек и дедушек) наверняка много интересного.....

И еще интересно определить некоторые фото-где сделаны?

----------


## Agnessa

> 1947 год, из журнала "ОГОНЁК"


 Вот спасибо!..

----------


## Good++++

Из недр интернета ©

----------


## Пушкин

> Автор - Антонов Андрей ©


 Посмотрите какая красивая Решильевская - ухоженные клумбы, подстриженные кустики, а не давно закончилось строительство 117 школы - ни мусора, ни грузовиков. И нам ещё кто то будет рассказывать что город хорошеет и развивается? Спасибо за фото, и Толстого тоже понравилась. :smileflag:

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Такое приятное чувство свежести от этих фотографий! Как много людей на улицах, и как мало машин!

----------


## Сергей К

Вы ничего не понимаете, господа. Клумбы - поддельные. цветы - показуха, машины убрали перед съёмкой, равно как и асфальт положили, а главное - посмотрите, никого нет в джинсах и никто не пьет кока-колу! несчастные люди, однако...

----------


## Лысый0

> Посмотрите какая красивая Решильевская - ухоженные клумбы, подстриженные кустики, а не давно закончилось строительство 117 школы - ни мусора, ни грузовиков. И нам ещё кто то будет рассказывать что город хорошеет и развивается? Спасибо за фото, и Толстого тоже понравилась.


 Я думаю, что Толстого на фото нет ИМХО

----------


## 115117

что,третье фото-не Льва Толстого??

----------


## vieanna

Первая и третья - Пушкинская, между Дерибасовской и Греческой, а квартал на четвертой и пятой я не узнаю.

----------


## Лысый0

Вторая фотка - Ришельевская "Два слона" напротив 117.

----------


## Лысый0

Четвёртая - Пушкинская с подвальчиком Геллера (там где толпятся мужика) но не уверен. Это между Б. Арнаутской и Кирова.

----------


## Лысый0

Пятая - Пушкинская, но привязать сложнее.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я думаю, что Толстого на фото нет ИМХО


 Конечно же нет №1 и №3 - это Пушкинская между Дерибасовской и Греческой, сразу и не признал

----------


## Лысый0

> Первая и третья - Пушкинская, между Дерибасовской и Греческой, а квартал на четвертой и пятой я не узнаю.


 Я думаю это кварталом выше - справа в конце квартала на обеих филармония.

----------


## Пушкин

№1 и №3 виднеются с одной стороны музей Западного и  Восточного искусства, а на другой стороне здание где сейчас банк Порто-Франко.ИМХО

----------


## vieanna

> №1 и №3 виднеются с одной стороны музей Западного и  Восточного искусства, а на другой стороне здание где сейчас банк Порто-Франко.ИМХО


 Спасибо, Пушкин, я как раз начала это писать.
"Два слона" - похоже, действительно этот квартал.
4 и 5 - хоть убейся, решетка справа - не знаю, где это

----------


## Пушкин

> Спасибо, Пушкин, я как раз начала это писать.
> "Два слона" - похоже, хотя очень близко виден оперный - я думаю, может, это окна магазина рядом со стоматологическим институтом, напротив Детского мира.
> 4 и 5 - хоть убейся, решетка справа - не знаю, где это


 100% "Два слона"
Первая башенка слева - это пересечение с Греческой, выступающий карниз с лева - это "Детский мир".

----------


## vieanna

> 100% "Два слона"


 да, я исправила.  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> №1 и №3 виднеются с одной стороны музей Западного и  Восточного искусства, а на другой стороне здание где сейчас банк Порто-Франко.ИМХО


 Согласен :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Вот еще несколько фото:
http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/69699.html

----------


## kravshik

> Судя по карте - кругов (вернее секторов) было два. 
> Место левого - застроено. А место правого прекрасно просматривается на Google Earth


 Такое впечатление что на Сортировочной круг вроде как сохранился и даже действует,надо сходить посмотреть,интересно.

----------


## Shunter

Круг ежедневно работает, можно через забор посмотреть.

----------


## mlch

> Такое впечатление что на Сортировочной круг вроде как сохранился и даже действует,надо сходить посмотреть,интересно.


 А чего бы ему не работать? :smileflag:

----------


## exse

Притормозил размещать фото из серии "Одесса 41-44", чтобы не засорять тему. Но раз опять пошли "угадайки" про Одессу, то и я подкину еще одну. 
Время съемки то же, что и в предыдущих моих сообщениях. Место?

----------


## vieanna

Мне кажется, это Маразлиевская угол Сабанского, если смотреть из парка.

----------


## Assedo 100

> Притормозил размещать фото из серии "Одесса 41-44", чтобы не засорять тему. Но раз опять пошли "угадайки" про Одессу, то и я подкину еще одну. 
> Время съемки то же, что и в предыдущих моих сообщениях. Место?
> 
> Вложение 898438


 Ну это здание на Канатной..перед спуском..(Начало канатной) училище морское где Маринеско учился
ненадо "притармаживать" размещять фотки 41-44 ждем новых! Заранее спасибо

----------


## kravshik

> Притормозил размещать фото из серии "Одесса 41-44", чтобы не засорять тему. Но раз опять пошли "угадайки" про Одессу, то и я подкину еще одну. 
> Время съемки то же, что и в предыдущих моих сообщениях. Место?
> 
> Вложение 898438


 Это бывш. "училище торгового мореплавания" в конце Канатной,ныне им. Маринеско

----------


## kravshik

> Притормозил размещать фото из серии "Одесса 41-44", чтобы не засорять тему. Но раз опять пошли "угадайки" про Одессу, то и я подкину еще одну. 
> Время съемки то же, что и в предыдущих моих сообщениях. Место?
> 
> Вложение 898438


 только как по мне -если уж хочешь показать их нам всем,лучше в теме про фотозагадки Одессы:

"История и современность Одессы - фотозагадки"

----------


## Mireille



----------


## kravshik

> [URL=http://radikal.ru/F/i077.radikal.ru/1003/35/614e860a7e23.jpg.html][IMG]http://i077.radikal.ru/1003/35/614e860a7e23t


 ну хоть так,правда зажато уж чересчур

----------


## mlch

> ну хоть так,правда зажато уж чересчур


 Хочешь сказать - спасибо, что не снесли или не сожгли как дом Руссова?  :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

Глядя внимательнее на то, что сделано - я имею ввиду и "реставрацию" с пластиковыми окнами и т.д, и этого монстра сзади, подавившего совершенно архитектуру особняка, и то, что даже такую простую вещь как забор сделали совсем другим, то можно подумать что может лучше было бы и снести. (не в обиду к жителям дома). А ведь потом, в каких нибудь отчетах, напишут "отреставрирован памятник архитектуры"...

----------


## pass25

А мне до реставрации он нравился больше...чуствовался дух времени (в прямом смысле )...а так, похож на очередной особнячек нуворишей....таким в Савиньоне не удивишь

----------


## Сергей К

> похож на очередной особнячек нуворишей....таким в Савиньоне не удивишь


 - вот и я об этом

----------


## kravshik

> А мне до реставрации он нравился больше...чуствовался дух времени (в прямом смысле )...а так, похож на очередной особнячек нуворишей....таким в Савиньоне не удивишь


 тоже вполне согласен,хоть старые здания и иногда в плохом состоянии и разваливаются ,-*но дух времени в них таки есть!* когда они находятся именно в таком состоянии.......

----------


## exse

> Ну это здание на Канатной..перед спуском..(Начало канатной) училище морское где Маринеско учился
> ненадо "притармаживать" размещять фотки 41-44 ждем новых! Заранее спасибо


 Вы хотите песен? (С)

Чтобы не раздражать завсегдатаев оффтопом следующая фотография будет может не в эту тему, но и не в "фотозагадки" точно.

Хотя как по мне, то она достаточно странная. Если бы не дата съемки, то можно подумать, что это "Капелла" отправляется на Лузановку. Уж слишком разношерстный состав пассажиров: оккупанты, мешочники. Главное - КУДА? Неужели были рейсы (куда угодно) в то время в т.ч. и для гражданских? Место съемки, как мне кажется, причал  с правой стороны нынешнего морвокзала. Номер причала не помню.



З.Ы. То kravshik: "-если уж хочешь показать их нам всем". Вам всем - это кому? А в этой теме не все?

----------


## exse

Эти "туристы" фотографировали те же достопримечательности.

----------


## Лысый0

> Вы хотите песен? (С)
> 
> Чтобы не раздражать завсегдатаев оффтопом следующая фотография будет может не в эту тему, но и не в "фотозагадки" точно.
> 
> Хотя как по мне, то она достаточно странная. Если бы не дата съемки, то можно подумать, что это "Капелла" отправляется на Лузановку. Уж слишком разношерстный состав пассажиров: оккупанты, мешочники. Главное - КУДА? Неужели были рейсы (куда угодно) в то время в т.ч. и для гражданских? Место съемки, как мне кажется, причал  с правой стороны нынешнего морвокзала. Номер причала не помню.
> 
> Вложение 903683
> 
> З.Ы. То kravshik: "-если уж хочешь показать их нам всем". Вам всем - это кому? А в этой теме не все?


 "Капелла " в Лузановку не ходила.

----------


## exse

Значительная часть летних каникул моего отрочества прошла на прогулочных судах портофлота. И куда ходила посудина Иван-Иваныча я хорошо знаю.

----------


## Richard

> Эти "туристы" фотографировали те же достопримечательности.


 Интересно, вот всем известное фото городской думы:

Судя по надписи "ОБКОМ", это разрушения, полученные в 41-м году, т.е. при сдаче города. Получается, немцы здание полностью восстановили?

----------


## exse

Да, восстановили. Вот уже "водитель" ждет нового мэра.

----------


## Скрытик

> Судя по надписи "ОБКОМ", это разрушения, полученные в 41-м году, т.е. при сдаче города. Получается, немцы здание полностью восстановили?


 А почему немцы?

----------


## mlch

> Эти "туристы" фотографировали те же достопримечательности.
> 
> Вложение 906487
> Вложение 906491
> Вложение 906492


 А на основании чего Вы определяете, что эти фотографии времен оккупации? 

На третьем снимке - второй судоремонтный завод?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А почему немцы?


 Наверное, румыны?

----------


## Скрытик

> Наверное, румыны?


 Так я об этом же. Немцам то когда этим заниматься было?

----------


## exse

_"А почему немцы?"
"Наверное, румыны?"_

Тогда уж - одесситы. Т.к. и у немцев и у румын стройбатов не было. Они только "организовывали",  а ремонтировали местные.

_"А на основании чего Вы определяете, что эти фотографии времен оккупации?_ 

Определил на основании того, что именно эти фото из немецкого "дембельского" альбома. У вас есть сомнения?

_"На третьем снимке - второй судоремонтный завод?"_

В номерах СРЗ не силен, но слева разрушенная маячная "коса".

----------


## mlch

> _"А на основании чего Вы определяете, что эти фотографии времен оккупации?_ 
> 
> Определил на основании того, что именно эти фото из немецкого "дембельского" альбома. У вас есть сомнения?


 Нет у меня сомнений. просто из самих снимков, без пояснения про "дембельский альбом", трудно было определить.




> _"На третьем снимке - второй судоремонтный завод?"_
> 
> В номерах СРЗ не силен, но слева разрушенная маячная "коса".


 Да. Я именно это место имел в виду. 
Бывший СРЗ РОПИТ, при советах - СРЗ №2.

----------


## OMF

> "Капелла " в Лузановку не ходила.


 Именно в Лузановку она в основном и ходила...

----------


## zarema

> тоже вполне согласен,хоть старые здания и иногда в плохом состоянии и разваливаются ,-*но дух времени в них таки есть!* когда они находятся именно в таком состоянии.......


 Т.е пусть лучше они развалятся.но трогать не надо :smileflag:

----------


## zarema

> Посмотрите какая красивая Решильевская - ухоженные клумбы, подстриженные кустики, а не давно закончилось строительство 117 школы - ни мусора, ни грузовиков. И нам ещё кто то будет рассказывать что город хорошеет и развивается? Спасибо за фото, и Толстого тоже понравилась.


 Люди это все ностальгия не имеющая ничего общего с реальностью.Я хорошо помню Одессу конца 70х и все 80 е и 90 е.раньше не помню,только родилась. Но в эти годы.которые помню,Одесса была захолустным грязным городом,с разрушающимися домами,с толщенным слоем краски на них,красили каждый год в один и тот же цвет все и лепку и дом.И красоты домов вообще не видно было. Когда приезжала из какой нибудь поездки в другие города,то была очень расстроена каждый раз.потому что другие города выглядели гораздо лучше. Я хочу сказать.что не смотря на все причуды современного строительства в Одессе.все же Одесса никогда не была так хороша как сейчас.

А вот население,уже не то,к сожалению уже нет  того духа,который я помню.

----------


## vieanna

Это ваше восприятие, имеете право радоваться переменам. У меня эти перемены как раз и вызывают ощущение захолустья, тем более разрушений стало гораздо больше. Поэтому у нас *такая* тема, но никто Вам не мешает завести свою собственную - "Счастливые перемены в облике нашего города" и восхищаться...

----------


## zarema

> Это ваше восприятие, имеете право радоваться переменам. У меня эти перемены как раз и вызывают ощущение захолустья, тем более разрушений стало гораздо больше. Поэтому у нас *такая* тема, но никто Вам не мешает завести свою собственную - "Счастливые перемены в облике нашего города" и восхищаться...


 В те годы разрушений было не меньше.Только тогда разрушалось.т.е само валилось.И если сейчас строится.то тогда вообще ничего не строилось.И грязи тоже.так что это не лично мое ощущение.Все одесситы,которых я знаю.как раз таки довольны нынешнем положением вещей.
Мы прежде всего не должны были потерять дух Одессы.а мы его таки уже потеряли.уж больно много вновь прибывших в город.со своим духом,местечковым,а не одесским.одни маршрутчики чего стоят.

----------


## xifedor

> Все одесситы,которых я знаю.как раз таки довольны нынешнем положением вещей.


 Видимо, мы с Вами знаем таки совсем разных одесситов, т.к. я как раз напротив не знаю ни одного "довольного нынешним положением вещей".

----------


## алексий I

> Видимо, мы с Вами знаем таки совсем разных одесситов, т.к. я как раз напротив не знаю ни одного "довольного нынешним положением вещей".


 Поддерживаю!

----------


## zarema

Что и дорогами недовольны и тем.что здания реставрируются.Вы что думаете.что музей Западного и Восточного искусства три года назад начал разрушаться,его просто за 50 лет ни разу не ремонтировали.так же как и все остальное.вы дороги в других городах видели.а города сами видели? Так и не говорите.что все в Одессе сейчас плохо. Это у нас черта национальная такая.все время быть всем недовольными и плакать по прошлому. Ко мне тетя приезжала в детстве из Минеральных вод.в году наверное 79.так она погуляла по Одессе и сказала- Да... не любит ваш мэр свой город.так что извините,не я это все придумала про Одессу тех времен. Да даже по фильмам видно,снятых в Одессе,на пример любимая женщина механика Гаврилова,там очень хорошо видно одесские улицы,развалюха да и только.Не знаю.я нынешнюю Одессу люблю гораздо больше.Только опять же население не очень.

----------


## алексий I

Знаете zarema,Вам пожалуй надо в тему -Выборы мэра.Там будете писать,как хорошо сейчас в Одессе. Я лично не вижу реставраций никаких,кроме полностью доведенных памятников архитектуры до руин,а потом с молотка проданных и строящихся на этом месте эуропЭйских уродцев. За дороги вообще молчали бы уже.

----------


## xifedor

> Что и дорогами недовольны и тем.что здания реставрируются.Вы что думаете.что музей Западного и Восточного искусства три года назад начал разрушаться,его просто за 50 лет ни разу не ремонтировали.так же как и все остальное.вы дороги в других городах видели.а города сами видели? Так и не говорите.что все в Одессе сейчас плохо. Это у нас черта национальная такая.все время быть всем недовольными и плакать по прошлому. Ко мне тетя приезжала в детстве из Минеральных вод.в году наверное 79.так она погуляла по Одессе и сказала- Да... не любит ваш мэр свой город.так что извините,не я это все придумала про Одессу тех времен. Да даже по фильмам видно,снятых в Одессе,на пример любимая женщина механика Гаврилова,там очень хорошо видно одесские улицы,развалюха да и только.Не знаю.я нынешнюю Одессу люблю гораздо больше.Только опять же население не очень.


 Дороги? Нравятся? Вы по ним ездите?

В 79 году в СССР даже слова-то такого, как "мэр" никто и не знал, а уж про то, что он там любит или не любит и подавно.

И Одесса из "Любимой женщины..." мне нравится гораздо больше, чем сегодняшняя. Это моя Одесса, а сегодня я все реже и реже её узнаю в климовских и подобных уродцах, в дырах на месте Спартака и многих других, павших в неравном бою с человеческой алчностью, в сгоревших...

----------


## SaMoVar

Гурвиц просто наводнил троллями интернет-ресурсы. Ужос какой-то. Даже в таких спокойных и неполитических темах.
Люди, давайте не вестись на подобный оффтопик.
PS Может я доберусь на неделе до своих фоток. Ждите.

----------


## exse

Наверняка известные картинки (если надоели - удалю). Город может и не велик, по нынешним меркам, еще не расстроился, но ощущения захолустья или деревни почему-то нет.

----------


## Сергей К

Ну палку то не перегибайте, господа... Я понимаю что каждый уважающий себя человек должен быть в оппозиции, но всему есть и пределы. Уверяю вас, я не гурвицовский троль или как там еще, но то, что дома сейчас реставрируются по моему очевидно. И они именно реставрируются. а не замазываются краской, что действительно было ранее. И дороги до этой зимы в Одессе были отличные, я знаете ли, тоже езжу и не только по Одессе, есть с чем сравнивать. Только скажите мне - эта зима у нас обычная, самая обыкновенная или все-таки чем-то отличалась?  Скажу больше - так, как выглядит Одесса выглядит мало городов на Украине. В хорошем смысле. Я сейчас не говорю о том что, кому и как продается. Это другая и очень грустная тема. Проблем вообще - выше крыши и ужаса в городе - хватает конечно.  Поджог дома Руссова, изуродованный почти полностью Французский бульвар, - много чего еще. Но говорить что все ужасно и ничего хорошего не делается я бы не стал. Только не записывайте меня в мэролюбы)). Просто не люблю когда все делят на черное и белое.

----------


## Сергей К

Должен повинится перед любителями истории, так как ввел вас в заблуждение относительно дома №1 по Херсонской улице.)
 Вот тут
Я опирался на работу Губаря "Коганоские учреждения" где он описывает этот район и этот дом. К сожалению получается что Губарь ошибся.

Поэтому хотел бы исправить, и выкладываю фотографии действительного дома Яхненко, на который справедливо указывал viktor.odessa





Чтобы загладить свою вину в глазах почтенной публики, хочу поделится некоторой информацией по этому дому и его первому хозяину, тому самому "остзейскому барону", о котором упоминал в своих воспоминаниях Де Рибас - генерал-майору Лехнеру)



- эскиз архитектора Франца Боффо дома генерал-майора Лехнера, датируемый 1829 годом. Как можно видеть, дом претерпел изменения за свою жизнь. 

повторю немного из описания дома внутри, сделанного де Рибасом
"А прежде - там была во всех комнатах уютная старинная мебель: в большой овальной зале белая с золотом"



Овальная зала перед вами)

и напоследок - немного о самом генерале, Андрее Андреевиче Лехнере

"Из его биографии явствует, что родился он в 1784 году в Петербурге в семье военного инженера. Зачислен юнкером в Корпус инженеров (1803), по экзамену получил чин подпоручика (1805), в том же году отправился в австрийский поход, окончил его в чине поручика. Адъютант инженер-генерала Петра Корнилиевича Сухтелена (1806), участник русско-французской (1806-1807) и русско-шведской (1808-1809) войн. После заключения Фридрихсгамского мира состоял при русской миссии в Стокгольме. Полковник (1813), назначен в русскую военную миссию при Главной квартире наследного шведского принца Карла-Иоганна, ставшего во главе Северной армии, которая в составе шведского экспедиционного корпуса высадилась на севере Прусского королевства и соединилась с нашими войсками. Отличился в сражениях под Денневицем, Гросс-Береном, Лейпцигом, награжден орденом Святого Георгия 4-й степени, шведским орденом Меча 3-й степени и прусским орденом «За заслуги». В январе 1814 года присутствовал при заключении мирного договора с Данией - союзницей Франции, а затем сражался с французами под Утрехтом, Бредой и Намюром. Проявил недюжинную отвагу во время осады и взятия Антверпена. Помогал разрабатывать условия Парижского мира, за что удостоился алмазного знака ордена Святой Анны 2-й степени, затем участвовал в походе шведской армии в Норвегию, а после окончания боевых действий исполнял обязанности военного агента при русской миссии в Стокгольме.
        Генерал-майор по Корпусу военных инженеров (1820), начальник Дунайского инженерного округа (1821). Занимая эту должность более 30 лет, много сделал для развития дорожной сети, строительства мостов, портовых сооружений, военных укреплений на территории округа. С объявлением войны Турции (1828) распорядился привести в боевую готовность крепости Измаил, Килию и Бендеры, навел несколько понтонных мостов и паромных переправ через Днестр и Прут для перехода русских войск в дунайские княжества, а также большой понтонный мост через Дунай у Галаца, по которому переправились войска 4-го корпуса, взявшие турецкие крепости Исакча и Тульча и осадившие сильную крепость Браилов. За эти труды Лехнера наградили орденом Святого Владимира 2-й степени и назначили начальником инженерных войск 2-й армии. Дальнейшие его действия были отмечены орденом Святой Анны 1-й степени и золотой саблей «За храбрость». Произведен в генерал-лейтенанты и получил корону к ордену Святой Анны 1-й степени (1837), кавалер ордена Белого орла (1844).
       1853 год, очередное обострение отношений с Турцией. А. А. Лехнер назначается военным губернатором Измаила (1854). 27 марта 1855 года следует производство в чин полного инженер-генерала, а 7 августа того же года за 50 лет службы в офицерских чинах - награждение орденом Святого Александра Невского.
        В 1858 году Андрею Андреевичу, достигшему уже весьма преклонного возраста, предоставляется бессрочный отпуск в Швейцарию для лечения. Скончался он в Лозанне (1869), где и был похоронен.
        Его перу принадлежат несколько работ по военно-инженерному делу, наиболее известная из которых - «Опыт устройства паромов и плашкоутов для переправления тяжелой и осадной артиллерии», а также очень интересные записки о заграничной кампании 1813-1814 годов.

   («МОСКОВСКИЙ ЖУРНАЛ. История государства Российского»
№ 1 (217) Январь 2009 А. Горшман )

----------


## mlch

> Наверняка известные картинки (*если надоели - удалю*). Город может и не велик, по нынешним меркам, еще не расстроился, но ощущения захолустья или деревни почему-то нет.
> Вложение 910879
> Вложение 910885


 Не надо ничего удалять!
Для кого-то - известные, а кто-нибудь первый раз их тут увидит.  :smileflag: 
Спасибо вам!

----------


## zarema

> Ну палку то не перегибайте, господа... Я понимаю что каждый уважающий себя человек должен быть в оппозиции, но всему есть и пределы. Уверяю вас, я не гурвицовский троль или как там еще, но то, что дома сейчас реставрируются по моему очевидно. И они именно реставрируются. а не замазываются краской, что действительно было ранее. И дороги до этой зимы в Одессе были отличные, я знаете ли, тоже езжу и не только по Одессе, есть с чем сравнивать. Только скажите мне - эта зима у нас обычная, самая обыкновенная или все-таки чем-то отличалась?  больше - так, как выглядит Одесса выглядит мало городов на Украине. В хорошем смысле. Я сейчас не говорю о том что, кому и как продается. Это другая и очень грустная тема. Проблем вообще - выше крыши и ужаса в городе - хватает конечно.  Поджог дома Руссова, изуродованный почти полностью Французский бульвар, - много чего еще. Но говорить что все ужасно и ничего хорошего не делается я бы не стал. Только не записывайте меня в мэролюбы)). Просто не люблю когда все делят на черное и белое.


   И я тоже абсолютно не мэролюб,но... давайте будем объективны.
Вы от Одессы удалитесь на несколько километров, посмотрите.А сейчас после такой зимы и в Киеве такие же дороги.

----------


## vieanna

[QUOTE]


> Должен повинится перед любителями истории, так как ввел вас в заблуждение относительно дома №1 по Херсонской улице.)
>  Вот тут
> Я опирался на работу Губаря "Коганоские учреждения" где он описывает этот район и этот дом. К сожалению получается что Губарь ошибся.


 Объясните мне, - извините за дремучесть - что Вы пишете?
Где Губарь это упоминает, и в чем он ошибся - процитируйте для неотесанной. Очень интересно.

----------


## Menada

[QUOTE=zarema;10566222]Что и дорогами недовольны и тем.что здания реставрируются.Вы что думаете.что музей Западного и Восточного искусства три года назад начал разрушаться,его просто за 50 лет ни разу не ремонтировали.так же как и все остальное.вы дороги в других городах видели.а города сами видели?
ой. полностью поддерживаю!  всё-таки посвежел и похорошел город - оперный, привоз, площадь екатерининская - красотень! В историческом центре даже новые дома строят не нарушая стиль старинной архитектуры. и вода! вода круглые сутки!!! Фольклорный колорит иссяк немного, ну что поделать не вечные старые коренные одесситы, но всё равно ещё остались одесские дворики с типичной одесской изюминкой!
А вечно ноющих и всехающих всегда хватало!...хотя это одна из хпрактерных черт "еврейской натуры")))

----------


## Сергей К

[QUOTE=vieanna;10580346]


> Объясните мне, - извините за дремучесть - что Вы пишете?
> Где Губарь это упоминает, и в чем он ошибся - процитируйте для неотесанной. Очень интересно.


 Я забыл что первоначально я разместил фото на странице про загадки. Ну в кратце я ведь написал - Губарь в работе об истории Когановских учреждений (опубл. в Альманахе Клуба одесситов) указал что это дом б. городского головы Яхненко. Как говорит сладкая парочка по ОРТ "никого не хочу обижать", но подтверждения этой версии нет, да и сам Г. ее подтвердить не смог.  Настоящий дом Яхненко находится прямо напротив, его я и выложил. Наша дискуссия с viktoro.odessa тут

----------


## vieanna

Это я поняла. Из Губаря можно цитату? Точную ссылку? Книжку и страницу?

----------


## Сергей К

привожу по pdf файлу, выложенному на сайте Всемирного Клуба. 
Альманах №24, 
Олег ГУБАРЬ
"Валиховский приют
и Когановские учреждения"
стр 10.
"Из реестра одесским домовладельцам видно, что в 1870-1880-х годах
нумерация домов и участков в начале Херсонской выглядит следующим
образом:...
с первым номером
тоже полная ясность — это частный дом весьма экзотического "фасона",
построенный по проекту небезызвестного Франца Боффо в 1835 году. Од-
ним из его владельцев был, между прочим, известный предприниматель
и общественный деятель, думец и городской голова Семен Яхненко.
Впоследствии дом принадлежал Коганам, и в нем как раз помещались "де-
шевые квартиры".

----------


## Jina

> ой. полностью поддерживаю!  всё-таки посвежел и похорошел город - оперный, привоз, площадь екатерининская - красотень! В историческом центре даже новые дома строят не нарушая стиль старинной архитектуры. и вода! вода круглые сутки!!! Фольклорный колорит иссяк немного, ну что поделать не вечные старые коренные одесситы, но всё равно ещё остались одесские дворики с типичной одесской изюминкой!
> А вечно ноющих и всехающих всегда хватало!...хотя это одна из хпрактерных черт "еврейской натуры")))


 Здание по адресу Бунина,1 обносится "взрослым"забором. Свет отключили.Рабочие приступили к разборке крыши.
Очередной новострой?

----------


## zarema

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от zarema Посмотреть сообщение
> 
> ой. полностью поддерживаю! всё-таки посвежел и похорошел город - оперный, привоз, площадь екатерининская - красотень! В историческом центре даже новые дома строят не нарушая стиль старинной архитектуры. и вода! вода круглые сутки!!! Фольклорный колорит иссяк немного, ну что поделать не вечные старые коренные одесситы, но всё равно ещё остались одесские дворики с типичной одесской изюминкой!
> А вечно ноющих и всехающих всегда хватало!...хотя это одна из хпрактерных черт "еврейской натуры")))


 Это вообще то не я писала,а Менада.Что то с цитированием накуролесили.

----------


## Jina

Извините за ошибку в цитировании. Исправила.

----------


## DIMASIK777

Одесса город мирового масштаба
даже когда в американских фильмах вспоминают об СССР, то полюбому говорят об Одессе
все самые лучщие знаменитости СНГ или родились в Одессе или имеют родственников с Одессы
гордитесь  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

На Бунина, 1 будет стоять очередной проект Повстанюков, какой-то "Негоциант", вроде...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Одесса город мирового масштаба
> даже когда в американских фильмах вспоминают об СССР, то полюбому говорят об Одессе
> все самые лучщие знаменитости СНГ или родились в Одессе или имеют родственников с Одессы
> гордитесь


 Да, мы гордимся тем, что лучшие люди давным давно эмигрировали из Одессы.

----------


## DIMASIK777

> Да, мы гордимся тем, что лучшие люди давным давно эмигрировали из Одессы.


 кстати верно подметил

----------


## Пушкин

> Здание по адресу Бунина,1 обносится "взрослым"забором. Свет отключили.Рабочие приступили к разборке крыши.
> Очередной новострой?


 Здание вроде тоже Торпану принадлежало, может продал?

----------


## exse

Стерео, вроде бы, здесь еще не было:

----------


## Agnessa

Сколько же еще таких "белых роялей" у Вас "в кустах"?! Спасибо!

----------


## SaMoVar

Нужны специальные очки для этих стереокартинок? У меня по Древнему Египту есть такие - проблема их в стерео посмотреть.

----------


## Скрытик

> Нужны специальные очки для этих стереокартинок? У меня по Древнему Египту есть такие - проблема их в стерео посмотреть.


 Я умею глаза регулировать  :smileflag:  Очень неплохие картинки.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Я умею глаза регулировать  Очень неплохие картинки.


 Не надо с SIRDS путать)))

----------


## Скрытик

> Не надо с SIRDS путать)))


 Почему путать? Это они и есть. Я проверил.

----------


## Pinky

> Почему путать? Это они и есть. Я проверил.


 Подтверждаю!

----------


## SaMoVar

Разводилы...

----------


## Скрытик

> Разводилы...


 Я бы сказал сводилы  :smileflag: 
Подальше от монитора и сводим глаза...

----------


## OdGen

> Здание по адресу Бунина,1 обносится "взрослым"забором. Свет отключили.Рабочие приступили к разборке крыши.
> Очередной новострой?


 Это уже давно известно.

Рішення виконавчого комітету Одеської міської ради №138 від 14.02.2008р.

Про надання дозволу приватному підприємству «Штрих-код»
на будівництво 7-поверхового з мансардою торгово-офісного центру з підземним паркінгом за адресою: м. Одеса, *вул. Буніна, 1*


Розглянувши клопотання приватного підприємства «Штрих-код» (далі – ПП «Штрих-код») стосовно будівництва 7-поверхового з мансардою торгово-офісного центру з підземним паркінгом за адресою: м. Одеса, вул. Буніна, 1, лист виконавчого комітету Одеської міської ради від 23.08.2007р. №03-10/2002, висновок управління охорони об’єктів культурної спадщини Одеської облдержадміністрації від 02.11.2007р. №02-11-07/2, витяг з протоколу №08/07 засідання Консультативної ради з питань охорони об’єктів культурної спадщини Одеської області від 08.11.2007р., висновок управління архітектури та містобудування Одеської міської ради по ескізному проекту від 28.12.2007р. №1126/07, акт вибору земельної ділянки для розташування об’єкта від 29.01.2008р. протокол №61, свідоцтво про право власності на нежитлові приміщення першого та другого поверхів від 04.10.2007 р., свідоцтво про право власності на квартиру №14 від 04.10.2007р., відповідно до ст.ст. 31, 33, 40 Закону України «Про місцеве самоврядування в Україні», ст. 24 Закону України «Про планування і забудову територій», «Правил забудови міста Одеси», затверджених рішенням Одеської міської ради від 26.09.2003 р. №1716-ІV, виконавчий комітет Одеської міської ради ...
http://www.odessa.ua/ru/acts/committee/12747/ 

На крыльце дома была выложна мозаика с переплетенными инициалами на латыни владельца дома Генриха Лонского.

----------


## Скрытик

И опять "клали" они на запрет строительства фасадов выше 6 этажей

----------


## exse

> Сколько же еще таких "белых роялей" у Вас "в кустах"?! Спасибо!


 К сожалению, все рояли "черно-белые", но, если это не "повторение пройденного", то еще один:

----------


## ebreo

> И опять "клали" они на запрет строительства фасадов выше 6 этажей


 *Скрытик* Если не затруднит, ссылочку на документ, где указан этот запрет

----------


## Скрытик

> *Скрытик* Если не затруднит, ссылочку на документ, где указан этот запрет


 Сам документ найти не могу, видимо под грифом "Особо секретно"  :smileflag: 
Вот ссылка на него:
http://izbirkom.od.ua/content/view/708/29/#_ftn5



> До принятия Генплана горсовет и исполком массово утверждали т.н.  градостроительные обоснования проектов застройки отдельных частей  города, тем самым внося коррективы непосредственно в Генеральный план.  Зачастую общественное обсуждение таких «градобоснований» проходит  формально. Более того, при определении объектов застройки  горсовет не учитывает исторические ареалы с ограниченной высотностью,  *которые уже утверждены как приложение к Генплану*. По мнению начальника  облуправления охраны памятников культурного наследия Натальи Штербуль,  мэрия, таким образом, грубо нарушает законы.

----------


## ebreo

спасибо

----------


## Михалыч$

Может быть я не там где надо спрашиваю, но я не хочу потерять архив на Жуковского, как часть Одессы. Старыми датами видел объявления, что он в аварийном состоянии. Вопрос: в каком он сейчас состоянии и там ли подают генеалогический запрос? Собираюсь установить, насколько это возможно, ветку предков.

----------


## SaMoVar

Бродская синагога стоит))) Ходил мимо недавно - никаких объявлений о закрытии или переезде не наблюдал.

----------


## Richard

Архив переводят в здание бывшего Института сухопутных войск, на 4-й Фонтана. Так что никуда он не денется.

----------


## Пушкин

> Архив переводят в здание бывшего Института сухопутных войск, на 4-й Фонтана. Так что никуда он не денется.


 Ни кто его ни куда не переводит, уже сколько лет об этом слышим...
Просто ждут инвестора который заплатит, даже сумму слышал - 5  убитых лямов. Дело в том, что здание Бродской синагоги, может получить в собственность, только,  религиозная организация которая является правоприемницей. А таких пока нет, вернее есть, но она пока очень маленькая и совсем не богатая что бы заплатить и это кроме средств, которые должны пойти на реставрацию, а возможно и реконструкцию уже.

----------


## Assedo 100

И сново..убийство города...
на этот раз здание к/н " Одесса"
видел что планируют над ним надстроить 4-6 стекляных этажей..с фото можно ознакомиться в кассах кинотеатрах на дверях..и 3 апреля будет обсуждения этой строийки...Когда же гурвица и ВОРохаева с кучуком-пауком уберут из города!!?

 «Градостроительное обоснование реабилитации здания бывшего кинотеатра «Одесса» с устройством дополнительных помещений для размещения гостиничного комплекса по адресу: г. Одесса, ул. Спиридоновская, 13», разработано на основании решения исполкома Одесского горсовета от 22.09.09 г. №988, согласовано органами   земельных ресурсов, природоохранными, противопожарными и санитарно-эпидемиологическими органами, органами градостроительства и архитектуры и охраны культурного наследия; получено положительное экспертное заключение градостроительной документации управления архитектуры и градостроительной политики  Одесской облгосадминистрации (№ 062010 от 12.02.10 г.).

----------


## Скрытик

> И сново..убийство города...
> на этот раз здание к/н " Одесса"
> видел что планируют над ним надстроить 4-6 стекляных этажей..с фото можно ознакомиться в кассах кинотеатрах на дверях..и 3 апреля будет обсуждения этой строийки...Когда же гурвица и ВОРохаева с кучуком-пауком уберут из города!!?
> 
>  «Градостроительное обоснование реабилитации здания бывшего кинотеатра «Одесса» с устройством дополнительных помещений для размещения гостиничного комплекса по адресу: г. Одесса, ул. Спиридоновская, 13», разработано на основании решения исполкома Одесского горсовета от 22.09.09 г. №988, согласовано органами   земельных ресурсов, природоохранными, противопожарными и санитарно-эпидемиологическими органами, органами градостроительства и архитектуры и охраны культурного наследия; получено положительное экспертное заключение градостроительной документации управления архитектуры и градостроительной политики  Одесской облгосадминистрации (№ 062010 от 12.02.10 г.).


 Блин, им и кризис не помеха  Ведь уже один раз отказались утверждать этот проект! Только тут не гурвиц, а климов продолжает уничтожать Одессу

----------


## mlch

Нашел некоторое количество фотографий, сделанных моим отцом в 1950-1960-е. 
Вот, например, Дерибасовская летом 1954го.


А вот Горсад в феврале 1954

----------


## Assedo 100

Супер фото!!!!!!!!!!!! Большое спасибо...нет слов...
на летней фотке..видно фото ателье..до 90 дожило...
и книжный...
изуродовали счас это здание Воронцовской канцелярии..пристойками..надстройками...
хоть по этим фоткам виден оригинал..
железные дореволюционные ролеты! супер!

----------


## mlch

Польский спуск 1957


Привокзальная площадь того же 1957


Вопроводная угол Новощепного в 1965

----------


## mlch

Памятник Богдану Хмельницкому в парке Шевченко. 1957


Ланжерон 1961

----------


## ebreo

огромный респект. Супер!!!! А может ещё что-то завалялось?

----------


## OdGen

> Может быть я не там где надо спрашиваю, но я не хочу потерять архив на Жуковского, как часть Одессы. Старыми датами видел объявления, что он в аварийном состоянии. Вопрос: в каком он сейчас состоянии и там ли подают генеалогический запрос? Собираюсь установить, насколько это возможно, ветку предков.


 В 10-х числах июля 2005 г. он был закрыт по предписанию инспекции по охране труда в связи с аварийностью. Обещали выделить новое здание, но не выделили. Были проведены некоторые работы внутри и снаружи. С 2009 г. в архив возобновили доступ для исследователей. Состояниен в целом немного уличшилось. Генеалогический запрос подают именно туда (или занимаются поиском сами). Так что успехов Вам!
Пару фото изнутри



Так что торопитесь, а то вдруг тряхнет, и все рухнет.

По последним разведданным архив с Жуковского *не переезжает*.

----------


## OdGen

> Нашел некоторое количество фотографий, сделанных моим отцом в 1950-1960-е.


 Спасибо за фото!

----------


## mlch

> огромный респект. Супер!!!! А может ещё что-то завалялось?


 Почему завалялось? :smileflag:  Все в полной сохранности и негативы сохранены.
Есть еще кое что. Позже выложу.

----------


## ebreo

тогда ждёмс...

----------


## mlch

Еще несколько фотографий 1954-го года.
Бунина


Бунина угол Пушкинской


Строгановский мост из канавы


Мост на Бунина

----------


## mlch

Какое-то массовое гуляние на Думской площади в 1956 году.


Еще один снимок февраля 1954
Театральная площадь


Ланжероновская в 1952


Бунина 32 в 1954-м.


Далі буде. :smileflag:

----------


## Sergey_L

Огромное спасибо! А может кто-нибудь рассказать о несохранившихся "тройных" трамвайных рельсах, которые видны на одной фотографии? Это от конки остались?
На фото этого же места из фильма "Погоня" 1970 года рельсы уже обычные ))

----------


## Trs

Да, кто-то может.  :smileflag: 

Изначально одесская трамвайная сеть строилась под колею 1000 мм (сейчас - 1520-1524 мм). В процессе перешивки колеи на другую ширину возникла ситуация, что некоторые линии использовались одновременно двумя типами вагонов - тогда клали "трёхнитку". Сейчас такие пути сохранились на территории трамвайного депо №1 (Старосенная) - отрезок длиной где-то в сто метров сохранён намеренно, а на территории бывшего вагоноремонтного завода остались старые стрелки и крестовины.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Вот, например, Дерибасовская летом 1954го.


 Подскажите, пожалуйста, номер дома.

----------


## Скрытик

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, номер дома.


 Йокогама там сейчас.

----------


## OMF

Игорь, с твоего разрешения фото с трамваями будут на "Одессе на колесах". Если есть сканы большего формата, то, пожалуйста, пришли мне на vzykin AT yahoo.com.

----------


## Ale4kask

*mlch*, спасибо большое!!!
Какими красивыми бы не были открытки, они не сравнятся с фотографией!!!!Особенно, когда фото делается от души и для души!
Ждем продолжения :smileflag:

----------


## Assedo 100

> Какое-то массовое гуляние на Думской площади в 1956 году.
> 
> 
> Еще один снимок февраля 1954
> Театральная площадь
> 
> 
> Ланжероновская в 1952
> 
> ...


 Люди посмотрите на этот город..это же просто Песня а не город...Светлый..чистый..не застроенный уродцами типа Кемпински ,Эпсилона , Европы и список уже бесконечный.......
Ах как жаль..что так поуродывали...посмотрите на эту булыжную мостовую..в идеальном состоянии..........все утрачено..
неужели все потеряно безвозвратно..
Спасибо большое за фото..они душу радуют..

----------


## mlch

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, номер дома.


 Дерибасовская 26

----------


## mlch

> Игорь, с твоего разрешения фото с трамваями будут на "Одессе на колесах". Если есть сканы большего формата, то, пожалуйста, пришли мне на vzykin AT yahoo.com.


 Конечно. Только чуть позже пришлю.

----------


## Assedo 100

> Блин, им и кризис не помеха  Ведь уже один раз отказались утверждать этот проект! Только тут не гурвиц, а климов продолжает уничтожать Одессу


 

Да Климов счас на подъеме...
уже квартал у Привоза..просто уничтожен..безвозвратно..теперь атака на город..
бедный город..
а к/н Одесса жаль..изуродуют ..

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Дерибасовская 26


 медицинская книга?

----------


## Михалыч$

Да, сегодня ехал в маршрутке, обратил внимание. Где-то за квартал от Филармонии, на этой же стороне, в сторону Привоза дом, на последнем этаже на уступах статуи - все привязаны какой-то веревкой к стене. Одна из них обмотана, как я понял, шлангом от кондиционера, который висел рядом, точно не разглядел. Печально...

----------


## mlch

> медицинская книга?


 Да

----------


## Пушкин

> Люди посмотрите на этот город..это же просто Песня а не город...Светлый..чистый..не застроенный уродцами типа Кемпински ,Эпсилона , Европы и список уже бесконечный.......
> Ах как жаль..что так поуродывали...посмотрите на эту булыжную мостовую..в идеальном состоянии..........все утрачено..
> неужели все потеряно безвозвратно..
> Спасибо большое за фото..они душу радуют..


 Полностью согласен, но если бы до власть имущих бы дошло что Одесса должна зарабатывать на туризме и славе, то архитектурно историческую среду можно было бы и восстановить - тот же булыжник - просто подорвать асфальт и подремонтировать местами и ни какая зима такой дороге, будет не страшна. Ох, мечты, мечты.

----------


## Сергей К

> тот же булыжник - просто подорвать асфальт и подремонтировать местами и ни какая зима такой дороге, будет не страшна. Ох, мечты, мечты.


 ага, я почитал тут как -то дискуссию о реконструкции Французского бульвара... Наши добропорядочные горожане высказываются за то, чтобы убрать булыжник и оттуда, так как им "плохо ездить" и на дворе "XXI" век. Беда в том, что в Одессе очень мало людей, интересующихся и ценящих историю города. В том, что большинству вполне будет в кайф чтоб все укатали асфальтом и понастроили дома из стекла и бетона.

----------


## Assedo 100

> Полностью согласен, но если бы до власть имущих бы дошло что Одесса должна зарабатывать на туризме и славе, то архитектурно историческую среду можно было бы и восстановить - тот же булыжник - просто подорвать асфальт и подремонтировать местами и ни какая зима такой дороге, будет не страшна. Ох, мечты, мечты.


 Да ..а подорвать можно асфальт..и на Гоголя и на Маяковского..и Екатериненская площядь..и на тойже Бунина..
но сначало надо подорвать..другое..жирные жо...ы в лимузинах.. уродцев от власти..

----------


## Пушкин

> ага, я почитал тут как -то дискуссию о реконструкции Французского бульвара... Наши добропорядочные горожане высказываются за то, чтобы убрать булыжник и оттуда, так как им "плохо ездить" и на дворе "XXI" век. Беда в том, что в Одессе очень мало людей, интересующихся и ценящих историю города. В том, что большинству вполне будет в кайф чтоб все укатали асфальтом и понастроили дома из стекла и бетона.


 Так вы за асфальт или за булыжник? Лично я за булыжник в центральной части... :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

> Так вы за асфальт или за булыжник? Лично я за булыжник в центральной части...


 конечно я за булыжник, хорошо уложеный)
Я за памятник архитектуры под названием "Одесса"

----------


## Пушкин

> конечно я за булыжник, хорошо уложеный)
> Я за памятник архитектуры под названием "Одесса"


 По моему на фото, таки хорошо уложенный булыжник :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

> таки хорошо уложенный булыжник


 - или!   :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Люди посмотрите на этот город..это же просто Песня а не город...Светлый..чистый..не застроенный уродцами типа Кемпински ,Эпсилона , Европы и список уже бесконечный.......
> Ах как жаль..что так поуродывали...посмотрите на эту булыжную мостовую..в идеальном состоянии..........все утрачено..
> неужели все потеряно безвозвратно..
> Спасибо большое за фото..они душу радуют..


 Нынешнее состояние Одессы, да других городов Украины и России, в том числе Петербурга и Москвы,  рассматривается только в неком краткосрочном времени. Нужно смотреть шире. А ведь все закономерно. И разрушения эти произошли не сейчас, и не 10 лет назад. Корни следует искать в далеких 1917-1920 годах, а то и раньше. Советую почитать воспоминания знаменитого одесского краеведа Владимира Адамовича Чарнецкого, опубликованные Олегом Губарем в 2001 году в книге:  *Чарнецкий В.А. Древних стен негласное звучание. Сб. ст. Сост. О.И. Губарь.* Одесса, 2001. В интереснейшей статье Чарнецкий вспоминает послереволюционную Одессу, как она была уничтожена, разрушена, разграблена. Потом многое восстановили. Но это была уже другая Одесса - не Одесса Ришелье, де-Рибаса, Воронцова и Маразли. Потом война - румыны, немцы. Снова разрушения. Снова восстановили. И снова другая Одесса. И нынешняя Одесса с высотками-уродцами, разрушенными домами, мостовыми и т.д. И снова она другая. В большинстве своем винят нынешнего мэра. А если бы выборы раньше - в 1994, 1998, 2005 г. выиграл другой человек - было бы лучше? Сейчас ситуацию уже не изменить. Историю не переиграешь. События 1917-1920 годов смели устоявшееся общество, научную элиту, инженеров, архитекторов. 
Кого-то добили в ЧК на Екатерининской и Маразлиевской, кто-то эмигрировал, кто-то смог затаиться. Но творить они уже не могли. И изменить нечего не могли.
Корни нынешних политиков оттуда - из Шариковых. И сейчас никакой супер-пупер мэр или губернатор ничего не изменит. И через 10 лет не будет и того, что есть сейчас. Будем фотографиями обмениваться и вспоминать с ностальгией о 2000-х годах.

Те "элиты", которые сейчас во главе города и страны - то есть, исполнительная, законодательная, судебная власть, и "оппозиция" будут меняться между собой периодично местами, растаскивать, сносить, достраивать дома, парки, санатории, трассу здоровья, лиманы. Как этому воспрепятствовать, прекратить, пресечь?
Промолчали в 1917-1920, во время революций и "визмольных змагань", молчали и позже, выбор был не велик - арест, ссылка или расстрел. А сейчас уже поздновато - пришла новая ипостась властителей, которые не успокоятся, пока не поглотят все, как в Москве - ничего старого не останется.

А ведь потомки тех людей, которых новая Россия и Украина, тогда в 1917-1920-х отторгла -они никуда не делись, не растворились. Пробедствовав, прониществовав в Европе, США, Южной Америке на протяжении поколения-двух, их внуки уже, получив местное образование, влились в элиты тех стран, где проживали, и строили, открывали, продивигали прогресс. Это потомки тех же Де-Рибасов, Воронцовых, Маразли.
Где правые и виноватые? Где и что упустили наши предки? Можно много размышлять и дискутировать, но проблема глубже, чем только в последних десятилетиях нашей истории или личности мэра, городского совета, бизнесменов-застройщиков и т.д.
Такие-то то дела.

----------


## Сергей К

Москва в этом отношении все таки более эклектичный город, не раз перестраивавшийся и менявший свой облик. Поэтому ее "переделку" я не воспринимаю как полную катастрофу. Тем более учитывая ее столичные функции.
А Одесса в том виде, в котором она досталась хотя бы на 1991 год - на мой взгляд - сложившийся архитектурный образ, который очень бы хотелось сохранить. 
Но я твердо убежден что намного больше чем мы думаем, зависит от нашего отношения к своему городу и его подлинной истории (которая отнюдь не сводится к  "одесскому языку" и Мишке Япончику), чем от личности мэра.

----------


## Richard

Ая вот на два таких фото наткнулся:




Ну с первым-то все понятно, а вот где встречают войска на второй? Похоже, это Куликово поле?

----------


## Сергей К

Второе уже обсуждали вроде бы) Даже пытались приписать что люди стоят с немецким и приветствиями и вовсе это не наших встречают...) Эта фотография более качественная и тут хорошо видно, что это Куликово поле - слева хорошо виден б. планетария а справа - Ильинское подворье.

----------


## OdGen

> Ая вот на два таких фото наткнулся:
> ...
> Ну с первым-то все понятно, а вот где встречают войска на второй? Похоже, это Куликово поле?


 Вы правы, четко видно подворье на Пантелеймоновской и Ильинскую церковь на Пушкинской.

----------


## OdGen

В продолжение поднятой темы о сопоставлении Одессы нынешней и прошлой разных периодов, статья во вчерашнем номере газеты "Сегодня" *"Львы без зубов и грифон со свастикой"* http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14123162.html Интересны также комментарии интернет-читателей. Выводы делаем сами.

----------


## exse

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где в Одессе перед войной был аэродром (гражданский или военный)? И был ли вообще?  Ипподром не в счет. 
Смотрел недавно карту Одессы ген.штаба люфтваффе за 41 год и ничего там не нашел, может потому что составлена на основе наших карт 1917-1919гг?
В то же время есть плохонькая фотография времен оккупации с припиской, что это аэродром в Одессе на октябрьском (?) поле.

----------


## OdGen

Если не ошиюаюсь, памятник летчикам на Адмиральском проспекте связан с тем, что в той местности они и располагались, а значит, там же был и аэродром.

----------


## Пушкин

> Если не ошиюаюсь, памятник летчикам на Адмиральском проспекте связан с тем, что в той местности они и располагались, а значит, там же был и аэродром.


 Вроде как сам Адмиральский и был аэродромом...

----------


## Richard

> Если не ошиюаюсь, памятник летчикам на Адмиральском проспекте связан с тем, что в той местности они и располагались, а значит, там же был и аэродром.


 Совершенно верно. На месте сегодняшнего Адмиральского проспекта, точнее от перекрестка с Судостроительной улицей и дальше.
Вот небольшая инфа от участника http://vecher.od.ua/vecher628.html

----------


## exse

" аэродром или лётная школа были там, где памятник примерно"

Вы хотите сказать, что трамваи на Фонтан до войны ходили вдоль взлетно-посадочной полосы (ВПП)? 
Насклько я понял из бесед с ветеранами ВОВ, эта УЛИЦА использовалась как ВПП только во время обороны Одессы. Может потому что загородный аэродром использовать было уже нельзя? Кстати, а когда появился аэродром на Заставе? Нынешний аэропорт появился на месте военного уже в 60-х.

----------


## mlch

На месте Адмиральского проспекта находился последний аэродром 69-го истребительного авиаполка. Он был оборудован скрытно уже во время обороны и так и не был обнаружен румынами до взятия города.
И, естественно, на немецких картах 1941-го года его быть не могло.
А до войны еще существовали Школьный аэродром и, если не ошибаюсь - аэродром Застава (у нынешних Двух столбов).
Эти должны на немецких картах быть.

----------


## Richard

> Вы хотите сказать, что трамваи на Фонтан до войны ходили вдоль взлетно-посадочной полосы (ВПП)?


 Аэродром на месте Адмиральского пр, где базировался 69 ИАП, появился осенью 1941-го года, поэтому никаких "до войны" не было. Памятник стоит немного неправильно, ВПП начиналась от нынешнего перекрестка Адмиральский пр./Судостроительная. Наверное решили, что он там потеряется, вот и вынесли к 5-й станции БФ. Ну и трамваи ходили не ВДОЛЬ, а ПОПЕРЕК ВПП, поскольку аэродром был перпендикулярен Фонтанской дор.

----------


## OdGen

Вот как раз памятник летчикам на Адмиральском - памятник летчикам 69-го авиаполка.

----------


## exse

> А до войны еще существовали Школьный аэродром и, если не ошибаюсь - аэродром Застава (у нынешних Двух столбов).
> Эти должны на немецких картах быть.


 Почему-то нет.

То Richard: большое спасибо за подробный ответ по 69 ИАП, но я, вообще-то, спрашивал про аэродромы ДО ВОЙНЫ (см. сообщение   #2109).

----------


## mlch

> " аэродром или лётная школа были там, где памятник примерно"
> 
> Вы хотите сказать, что трамваи на Фонтан до войны ходили *вдоль* взлетно-посадочной полосы (ВПП)?


 1. До войны там никакого аэродрома не было.
2. ВПП пролегала от Судостроительной улицы в сторону Первой станции Люстдорфской дороги.
Так что трамваи ходили не *вдоль* нее, а "*поперек*". :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Аэродром на месте Адмиральского пр, где базировался 69 ИАП, появился осенью 1941-го года, поэтому никаких "до войны" не было. Памятник стоит немного неправильно, ВПП начиналась от нынешнего перекрестка Адмиральский пр./Судостроительная. Наверное решили, что он там потеряется, вот и вынесли к 5-й станции БФ


 Больше того. Долгое время на перекрестке с Судостроительной стоял памятный знак, на котором было написано, что именно там будет установлен памятник. 
Я мимо него несколько лет в школу и из школы ходил и ездил. :smileflag: 
А потом его установили на Пятой станции.

----------


## Сергей К

Школьный аэродром основал еще Анатра. Рядом было производство его самолетов.

----------


## OdGen

Кто-то зафиксировал по памяти или на фото женскую голову из дерева над входной дверью бывшего роддома на ул. Черноморской, 1? 
На фото в июне 2009 г. ее уже нет, годом ранее была 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=51109&page=321

----------


## OdGen

Сообщение от 12 марта в одной из тем с видео




> Ночью на ул. Черноморской (парк Шевченко) какие-то уроды-вандалы вырубили молодые деревья.


 Не связано ли с этим?

Размещено: 01.02.2010 17:24:40

Одесский горсовет поддержал признание двух вековых деревьев ботаническими памятниками природы 
Решение Одесского городского совета о согласовании объявления вековых деревьев по ул. Черноморской ботаническими памятниками природы местного значения 


Учитывая согласование Государственного управления охраны окружающей природной среды в Одесской области от 11.08.2009г. №1000/08, большое историко-культурное и природоохранное значение, 
Одесский городской совет своим решением №4983-V от 22.01.2010г. согласовал объявление двух вековых деревьев ботаническими памятниками природы местного значения под названиями "Дуб Лемме" с определением площади 110 кв.м., и "Липа Лемме", 140 кв.м., на территории зеленой зоны города Одессы по ул. Черноморской, напротив домов № 4 и № 6. 

Согласно принятому решению, Одесский горсовет обратится в Государственное управление охраны окружающей природной среды в Одесской области с просьбой внести на пленарное заседание областного совета проект решения об объявлении вековых деревьев ботаническими памятниками природы местного значения. 

Контроль над выполнением этого решения возложен на постоянную комиссию Одесского городского совета по экологии и чрезвычайным ситуациям.

----------


## Лысый0

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где в Одессе перед войной был аэродром (гражданский или военный)? И был ли вообще?  Ипподром не в счет. 
> Смотрел недавно карту Одессы ген.штаба люфтваффе за 41 год и ничего там не нашел, может потому что составлена на основе наших карт 1917-1919гг?
> В то же время есть плохонькая фотография времен оккупации с припиской, что это аэродром в Одессе на октябрьском (?) поле.


 Гражданский аэродром до войны и после (областные маршруты) - Застава. В частности у Катаева описан прилёт Бачеев из Москвы перед войной.
Школьный - получил название от школы летчиков в ПМВ и мастерских в то время и появился 13 :smileflag: . Взлетка была там где и сейчас, только её продлили после постройки Аэропорта в 60х. Мастерские переросли в завод по ремонту 5ВА. 
Запасная полоса - конец сентября 1941г (вся Патриса Лумумбы) использовалась слабо, только во время бамбардировок и артобстрелов Школьного. Отец всю оборону прослужил на Школьном в БАО. 
В 1952 - 53 ездили к нему на службу (Корейские события) на Школьный на 13. Было чистое поле и только дом офицерского состава  (сейчас на углу Жукова и линии 13).

----------


## Gоr

Если мне правильно рассказали в детстве, то штаб 69 полка был на территории турбазы им. Молодцова-Бадаева(послевоенное название). Там был большой двухэтажный дом, в начале 2000-х сгорел. Наверное раньше чья-то дача была.
Кто-то, что-то знает за этот дом?

----------


## exse

"Лысый0" спасибо за ответ. Да, тогда 13-й ходил в Ульяновку.
А полосу, если мне склероз не изменяет, удлинили еще в конце 50-х для авиаполка ПВО, который размещался на территории нанешней в/ч на Щорса, а ком.состав и их семьи жили в т.н. "финских домиках" с другой стороны улицы и на Овидиопольской возле Ивановского переезда.

----------


## Richard

> "
> А полосу, если мне склероз не изменяет, удлинили еще в конце 50-х


 Удлинили? Разве новую ВПП строили не с нуля? Остатки старой ВПП вот:

----------


## Vaita

Сегодня мы потеряли еще кусочек Одессы. Экскаватор просто откусил его и сожрал! Бунина\Канатная

----------


## Pinky

C разрешения *mlch* сделал вот такие коллажи. Хорошо, что в некоторых местах нашего города почти ничего не изменилось.

----------


## kravshik

Кто недавно путешествовал по берегу,от мыса Б. Фонтан да Черноморки, мне кажется там тоже есть выход дренажки,который находится на несильно застроенном участке берега, ближе к Черноморке или ошибаюсь.

кто помнит или видел??

----------


## krust

> Нынешнее состояние Одессы, да других городов Украины и России, в том числе Петербурга и Москвы,  рассматривается только в неком краткосрочном времени. Нужно смотреть шире. А ведь все закономерно. И разрушения эти произошли не сейчас, и не 10 лет назад. Корни следует искать в далеких 1917-1920 годах, а то и раньше...
> ...Где правые и виноватые? Где и что упустили наши предки? Можно много размышлять и дискутировать, но проблема глубже, чем только в последних десятилетиях нашей истории или личности мэра, городского совета, бизнесменов-застройщиков и т.д.
> Такие-то то дела.


 Точно сказано, верно подмечено... "Ибо где нету выхода для печали, там ошибка в начале"...  и здорово спето:
http://rapidshare.com/files/365933340/11_O_Odessa.mp3.html

Кажется, в песне ясно отображается весь смысл данной темы.

----------


## mlch

> C разрешения *mlch* сделал вот такие коллажи. Хорошо, что в некоторых местах нашего города почти ничего не изменилось.


 Очень здорово!
Спасибо. Продолжайте. 
Со своей стороны - выложу в сейчас еще несколько снимков.

----------


## mlch

Ну вот.
Памятник Суворову работы Эдуардса, созданный в 1913 для Рымника, временно стоит в Одессе на Софиевской, во дворе картинной галереи.
В 50-х он был перевезен в Измаил и установлен там.
Фото, ориентировочно, 1940-1941 года.


Еще один снимок Театральной площади в феврале 1952-го


Ланжероновская и Археологический музей летом 1952-го

----------


## mlch

А вот по поводу этого снимка у меня есть сомнения.
Это - лето 1954.
Я подозреваю, что на снимке самое начало Александровского проспекта. Там, где сейчас памятник Мицкевичу.
Но хотелось бы что-бы одесситы со стажем взглянули и высказали свое мнение.

----------


## Робинзон Крузо

Ланжероновская и Археологический музей летом 1952-го

Ооо тот самый легендарный дуб, увы остался только на фото ((

----------


## victor.odessa

> А вот по поводу этого снимка у меня есть сомнения.
> Это - лето 1954.
> Я подозреваю, что на снимке самое начало Александровского проспекта. Там, где сейчас памятник Мицкевичу.
> Но хотелось бы что-бы одесситы со стажем взглянули и высказали свое мнение.


 mlch, я без стажа, но как вариант - парк Шевченко, справа ул.Маразлиевская. Почему? Справа сквозь деревья просматривается каменная ограда(забор), а на проспекте сплошные дома.

----------


## mlch

> mlch, я без стажа, но как вариант - парк Шевченко, справа ул.Маразлиевская. Почему? Справа сквозь деревья просматривается каменная ограда(забор), а на проспекте сплошные дома.


 Слева просматривается такой же низкий парапет, как и справа. А это очень напоминает ограждение именно Александровского.
Сейчас подниму "первоисточник" и и попытаюсь еще раз отсканировать с максимально возможным разрешением. Посмотрю, что там будет видно.

----------


## Пушкин

> А вот по поводу этого снимка у меня есть сомнения.
> Это - лето 1954.
> Я подозреваю, что на снимке самое начало Александровского проспекта. Там, где сейчас памятник Мицкевичу.
> Но хотелось бы что-бы одесситы со стажем взглянули и высказали свое мнение.


 Это не Александровский точно, насчет парка Шевченко и Маразлиевской - ???? грунт в парке выше улицы, а тут как бы на одном уровне.

----------


## verda

А это не сквер Кирова?

----------


## mlch

> А это не сквер Кирова?


 Что-то я не припомню в сквере Кирова дорожек, проходящих возле самого заборчика.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это не Александровский точно, насчет парка Шевченко и Маразлиевской - ???? грунт в парке выше улицы, а тут как бы на одном уровне.


 Разницу в уровнях я заметил. Но каким был парк в 1954г.? Ведь улицы Балковская, Тираспольская и др. в середине 50-х имели совершенно другой вид.

----------


## Пушкин

> Что-то я не припомню в сквере Кирова дорожек, проходящих возле самого заборчика.


 И берёзок в кировском нет. Возможно парк Ильича - Преображенский????

----------


## Пушкин

> Разницу в уровнях я заметил. Но каким был парк в 1954г.? Ведь улицы Балковская, Тираспольская и др. в середине 50-х имели совершенно другой вид.


 Балковская - не заню, а Тираспольская - ???? По моему такая же

----------


## mlch

> Балковская - не заню, а *Тираспольская - ???? По моему такая же*


 Да ну?
А где же брусчатка и акации?  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Балковская - не заню, а Тираспольская - ???? По моему такая же


 А разве не расширили проезжую часть, не вырубили деревья? А вот улицу Богатова(Ат.Головатого) приподняли примерно на 1метр в районе Казанского базарчика, чтобы проезжую часть не затапливала вода. Город меняется и это естественно, но одно дело, когда ты являешься участником событий, а другое - когда ты не жил в этот период и можешь только
предполагать. Что я сейчас и делаю, высказывая свою точку зрения по данному вопросу.

----------


## Пушкин

> А разве не расширили проезжую часть, не вырубили деревья? А вот улицу Богатова(Ат.Головатого) приподняли примерно на 1метр в районе Казанского базарчика, чтобы проезжую часть не затапливала вода. Город меняется и это естественно, но одно дело, когда ты являешься участником событий, а другое - когда ты не жил в этот период и можешь только
> предполагать. Что я сейчас и делаю, высказывая свою точку зрения по данному вопросу.


 А вы об этом.. Вообще то я с вами не спорю, а высказываюсь ИМХО

----------


## Пушкин

> Да ну?
> А где же брусчатка и акации?


 Согласен. Но мне казалось что имелось в виду другое..

----------


## VikZu

> Нынешнее состояние Одессы, да других городов Украины и России, в том числе Петербурга и Москвы,  рассматривается только в неком краткосрочном времени. Нужно смотреть шире. А ведь все закономерно. И разрушения эти произошли не сейчас, и не 10 лет назад. Корни следует искать в далеких 1917-1920 годах, а то и раньше. Советую почитать воспоминания знаменитого одесского краеведа Владимира Адамовича Чарнецкого, опубликованные Олегом Губарем в 2001 году в книге:  *Чарнецкий В.А. Древних стен негласное звучание. Сб. ст. Сост. О.И. Губарь.* Одесса, 2001. В интереснейшей статье Чарнецкий вспоминает послереволюционную Одессу, как она была уничтожена, разрушена, разграблена...
> ....Сейчас ситуацию уже не изменить. Историю не переиграешь. События 1917-1920 годов смели устоявшееся общество, научную элиту, инженеров, архитекторов. 
> Кого-то добили в ЧК на Екатерининской и Маразлиевской, кто-то эмигрировал, кто-то смог затаиться. Но творить они уже не могли. И изменить нечего не могли.
> Корни нынешних политиков оттуда - из Шариковых. И сейчас никакой супер-пупер мэр или губернатор ничего не изменит. И через 10 лет не будет и того, что есть сейчас. Будем фотографиями обмениваться и вспоминать с ностальгией о 2000-х годах....
> 
> .......
> Промолчали в 1917-1920, во время революций и "визмольных змагань", молчали и позже, выбор был не велик - арест, ссылка или расстрел. А сейчас уже поздновато - пришла новая ипостась властителей, которые не успокоятся, пока не поглотят все, как в Москве - ничего старого не останется.
> .....
> 
> ...


 Нет ни правых ни виноватых.

 Если Вы думаете что строительство дома где было кафе Либмана, в свое время не вызывало протестов некоторой части одесской элиты, то Вы ошибаетесь. Ведь там было здание гауптвахты, имеющее большую архитектурно-историческую ценность чем эклектичный новодел конца XIX века. 

Еще один пример. Недавно здесь или в паралельной теме хаяли коммунистов, что они пострили "Антарктику", которая дескать не гармонирует со зданиями Ришельевского лицея, в частности с домом Вагнера. Да это так. Но представьте себе на  месте "Антарктики" здание схожее по этажности и стилю с домом Вагнера. Как оно бы гармонировало с примыкающим домом Новикова? Я это представить не могу. Это было бы архитектурным кошмаром. С "Антарктикой", хотя бы какое подобие стилистического единства квартала сохранено...

Это все касается и новостроев нашего времени. Да я считаю что допустим ТЦ "Европа" должен быть снесен как архитектурное непотребство. Но есть новострои органично вписавшиеся в архитектурный облик города. Для меня это допустим, дом №82 по Преображенской улице (угол Б Арнаутской).

Только лет через 20 будет ясно какой из девелопверов нынешнего времени вписался в постоянно меняющийся архитектурный облик города, а какой нет. Это не касается конечно наиболее одиозных архитектурных уродов.

Надо думать что можно сохранить( восстановить) из еще имющихся в наличии архитектурных памятников. Сейчас в Одессе есть буквально три-четыре здания требующие немедленного решения по их судьбе. Имхо, это дом Руссова, несуществующая гостиница "Спартак", здание гор. инфекционнной больницы, здание технического общества на Княжеской. (На самом деле их значительно больше, но эти на самом виду).

----------


## OMF

> А вот по поводу этого снимка у меня есть сомнения.
> Это - лето 1954.
> Я подозреваю, что на снимке самое начало Александровского проспекта. Там, где сейчас памятник Мицкевичу.
> Но хотелось бы что-бы одесситы со стажем взглянули и высказали свое мнение.


 Как "старый" одессит скажу, что это все-таки Александровский просп. Впереди, за ул. Бунина, виден стоящий на конечной городской автобус. В остальных упомянутых местах его быть не могло.

----------


## mlch

Итак. 
Я возвращаюсь к этому снимку 

и теперь уже утверждаю, что это - Александровский проспект!
Я отсканировал негатив повторно с максимально возможным качеством которое может дать мой сканер.
Рассмотрев полученный снимок я выделил три участка:


На крайнем правом участке виден угол дома по Бунина 30. Я его знаю очень хорошо и врядли спутаю.


На центральном - просматривается автобус проезжающий по Бунина и строения в левой части.


На левом - виден заборчик и выход на левую сторону Александровского проспекта.


И что еще немаловажно для меня - соседний кадр на пленке - вот этот.


Скорее всего - они сняты во время одной и той же прогулки. :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

Вот ещё коллажи

----------


## mlch

Вот еще две фотографии, относительно которых я не уверен в месте съемки
Первая сделана летом 1954-го, а вторая - летом 1956-го.

----------


## briz

> Вот еще две фотографии, относительно которых я не уверен в месте съемки
> Первая сделана летом 1954-го, а вторая - летом 1956-го.


   Екатеринская (квартал между Полицейской и Греческой)
Красный переулок (выход на Дерибасовскую)

----------


## victor.odessa

> Итак. 
> Я возвращаюсь к этому снимку 
> и теперь уже утверждаю, что это - Александровский проспект!


 Ну вот. Заставил Вас поработать во внеурочное время. Мало того, что нашёл, опубликовал, да ещё и доказывать приходится - как при защите дипломной работы. mlch, спасибо за проделанную работу.

----------


## mlch

1957
Как мне кажется - Лузановка.
Обращает внимание количество чемоданов. :smileflag: 
Видимо - принято тогда было ходить на пляж с чемоданами...

----------


## mlch

1957 год.

Пушкинская


Парк Шевченко.
Центральная аллея


Екатерининская угол Ланжероновской.
Ресторан "Украина" носит название "Волна"

----------


## victor.odessa

> 1957
> Как мне кажется - Лузановка.
> Обращает внимание количество чемоданов.
> Видимо - принято тогда было ходить на пляж с чемоданами...


 Ну почему чемоданы? Это наши первые дипломаты. Он маленький, в него удобно было класть подстилку, полотенце, еду, бутылку пива, (воды, кваса, сухого вина - употребление более крепких напитков в Одессе на пляже считалось дурным тоном). С такими чемоданчиками отправляли детей в пионерские лагеря, а юношей в армию, на стройки, в командировки.

----------


## Пушкин

> Итак. 
> Я возвращаюсь к этому снимку 
> 
> и теперь уже утверждаю, что это - Александровский проспект!
> Я отсканировал негатив повторно с максимально возможным качеством которое может дать мой сканер.
> Рассмотрев полученный снимок я выделил три участка:
> 
> 
> На крайнем правом участке виден угол дома по Бунина 30. Я его знаю очень хорошо и врядли спутаю.
> ...


 Простите, но если это Александровский, то дом с права больше похож на Жуковского 36, а забор рядом- это нынешняя 119 школа, но тогда круглая клумба - это фонтан. Просто если считать Дом - Бунина 30, то на этой стороне ближе  - нет заборов. автобусы,могут проезжать и по Жуковского. Ещё как вариант здания с права - Еврейская 48. :smileflag: 

Огромное спасибо за фото, по ним можно понять к какой чистоте и ухоженности должна стремится Одесса.

----------


## Сергей К

Вот нашел такой интересный образец промышленной архитектуры: -



подпись под фотографией следующая : "Одесса. Мукомольная мельница торгового дома "Эммануил Вейнштейн и сыновья". Фотография 1900 года.
Кому то известно местонахождение и судьба здания?

----------


## mlch

> Вот нашел такой интересный образец промышленной архитектуры: -
> 
> 
> 
> подпись под фотографией следующая : "Одесса. Мукомольная мельница торгового дома "Эммануил Вейнштейн и сыновья". Фотография 1900 года.
> Кому то известно местонахождение и судьба здания?


 Смотри сюда: https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=9847882&postcount=1491 и будет тебе счастье. :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

Точно! Спасиба!!!

----------


## Сергей К

> Ну вот.
> Памятник Суворову работы Эдуардса, созданный в 1913 для Рымника, временно стоит в Одессе на Софиевской, во дворе картинной галереи.
> В 50-х он был перевезен в Измаил и установлен там.
> Фото, ориентировочно, 1940-1941 года.


 такой же памятник на главной площади Тульчина:

----------


## Пушкин

> согласен что это Александровский проспект, только мне кажется это не Бунина, а Жуковского - на фотографии хорошо видна рустовка дома на углу проспекта и Жуковского. Вот этот дом:
> 
> 
> 
> Сейчас этого уже не увидишь, первый этаж дома оброс стеклом.


 Вот и я больше склоняюсь к этому кварталу, но тогда где же фонтан? Мне казалось что он старый (там где памятник погибшим милиционерам.)

----------


## Сергей К

> Вот и я больше склоняюсь к этому кварталу, но тогда где же фонтан? Мне казалось что он старый (там где памятник погибшим милиционерам.)


 Случайно грохнул свое собственное сообщение. Фонтан старый, хорошо его помню. Был из камешков наваленных таких.

----------


## Пушкин

> Случайно грохнул свое собственное сообщение. Фонтан старый, хорошо его помню. Был из камешков наваленных таких.


  таки да!

----------


## mlch

> Случайно грохнул свое собственное сообщение. Фонтан старый, хорошо его помню. Был из камешков наваленных таких.


 Да. Из дикаря.
Так что на снимке, все-же квартал между Жуковского и Бунина.

Еще несколько снимков. Теперь из 1961-го.
Только что открытый памятник Неизвестному матросу.  Могильных плит на аллее еще нет.


Автостанция междугородних автобусов на Греческой.


Выход из Пале-Рояля на Екатерининскую имел решетку.


Морвокзала еще нет даже в проекте, наверное.

----------


## arkoh

> А вот по поводу этого снимка у меня есть сомнения.
> Это - лето 1954.
> Я подозреваю, что на снимке самое начало Александровского проспекта. Там, где сейчас памятник Мицкевичу.
> Но хотелось бы что-бы одесситы со стажем взглянули и высказали свое мнение.


 
 Да, это квартал Полицейская - Жуковского, Александровский проспект.

В 1954 г еще стоял памятник Сталину в начале пр-та ( тогда  пр-т Сталина) 
 и постамент просматривается !

----------


## OMF

> Да. Из дикаря.
> Так что на снимке, все-же квартал между Жуковского и Бунина.
> 
> Еще несколько снимков. Теперь из 1961-го.
> Только что открытый памятник Неизвестному матросу.  Могильных плит на аллее еще нет.
> 
> 
> Автостанция междугородних автобусов на Греческой.
> 
> ...


 Игорь, pretty please with a cherry on top , но я хочу 3 фото в большом разрешении - 361 у Привоза (надо увидеть, кто сзади), троль у филармонии (не видно номер) и катер на Ланжероне (это или Опал или Сегед). Очень жду...

----------


## mlch

> Игорь, pretty please with a cherry on top , но я хочу 3 фото в большом разрешении - 361 у Привоза (надо увидеть, кто сзади), троль у филармонии (не видно номер) и катер на Ланжероне (это или Опал или Сегед). Очень жду...


 Отправил все, что есть. Но, к сожалению, далеко не везде можно увидеть номера. В частности, на фото у филармонии я номера троллейбуса разобрать не смог, как ни старался. 
***
Вот еще парочка жанровых снимков. 
Это - июль 1962-го.
У витрины овощного на Дерибасовской.


Студенты какого-то техникума или ПТУ фотографируются на бульваре. (Скорее всего - железнодорожники)

----------


## Vaita

Спасибо огромное за такие фотографии!

----------


## mlch

1962
Военный спуск.
Тещиного моста еще нет.


Дерибасовская


Екатерининская площадь. 


Бульвар.
Справа видна верхняя станция фуникулера.

----------


## mlch

Июль 1965-го.

Продавцы газированной воды

----------


## Сергей К

Продавцы газовой воды помоему возле спуска на Ланжерон торгуют)

----------


## mlch

> Продавцы газовой воды помоему возле спуска на Ланжерон торгуют)


 Ага.

----------


## mlch

Июль 1965-го.
Ливень на Дерибасовской.



Свежеоткрытый памятник потемкинцам.


Где-то на улицах...

----------


## Пушкин

> Ага.


 Прошу вас остановитесь на какое то время, дайте пережить ваши фото, а то такими темпами можно от ностальгии умереть. :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Прошу вас остановитесь на какое то время, дайте пережить ваши фото, а то такими темпами можно от ностальгии умереть.


 Можно-можно.

----------


## OdGen

газета "Сегодня" 18 Марта 2010 г. Дома с именем теряют крыши, мрамор и паркет 
Бесхозные легенды Одессы. У Гоголя живут бомжи и привидения, в школе техтоварищества обитают голуби, а дом Руссова законсервирован до начала ремонта http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14123646.html

----------


## mlch

> Прошу вас остановитесь на какое то время, дайте пережить ваши фото, а то такими темпами можно от ностальгии умереть.


 Как скажете.  :smileflag:  
Умолкаю.

----------


## Assedo 100

> Как скажете.  
> Умолкаю.


 Нет слов! огромное спасибо за фото...ждем..ждем ..ждем новых..это уже зависимость какая то! :smileflag:

----------


## Маляр Евгений

Книгу "Записки одессита" написал мой отец. Я ее редактировал. В похоронах летчика Плохого принимала участи и моя тетка (сестра отца). Мне интересно Ваше мнение о книге в целом. Пишите, если захотите, на адрес [email protected], или тел. 067-487-80-24. Женя.

----------


## Маляр Евгений

Мне отец рассказывал - возле фонтана на Александровском была "стукалка" - место, где школьники в 50-е-60-е выясняли отношения. При этом действовал кодекс чести - только один на один, и до первой крови или первых слез... Болельщики с каждой стороны могли только морально поддерживать дерущихся. Жлобское обыкновение бить толпой одного появилось позже...

----------


## Сергей К

а через 2 квартала - между Бебеля и Ярославского, была другая стукалка - там агенты встречались  с осведомителями...)

----------


## exse

Лет 30 назад, проезжая вечером мимо насосной станции по Водопроводной, заметил в здании стоящем справа от входа огромную картину (почти во всю стену). Что это за картина так достоверно и не выяснил. По непроверенным данным дежурный по насосной от нечего делать во время ночных смен изобразил что-то типа "Ленин выступает перед рабочими Одесской насосной".
 Картина висит до сих пор. Кто-то видел ее? А, вдруг, это Караваджио?

----------


## Pinky

Я видел эти картины, тоже проезжая мимо, что там изображено - не разглядеть, но полотно внушительных размеров, это точно!

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Была в этом здании году в 70-м, поэтому подробности , и само изображение не помню. Помню, что поразила красота самого здания, внутри - большое помещение с этой картиной, и какое-то устройство типа большого насоса ))) посередине, в углублении, и огромные окна. Очень интересно было бы увидеть фото, сопоставить впечатление 40 !!! летней давности.

----------


## kravshik

есть предложение,организовать на станцию Чумка,экскурсию,я понимаю что объект режимный,но при желании,мне кажется можно найти "выходы на них"

эта станция заслуживает внимания ,*как то,что мы не должны потерять*,я понимаю что такое сооружение мы не потеряем,учитывая ,что это водопровод-но вот такие *шедевры* -или как говорят в Одессе -*цимисы*-как эти картины надо увидеть,или саму архитектурную красоту мы можем потерять со временем.....
ведь здание хоть и дореволюционное ,но его потихоньку с каждым годом перестраивают ,под нужды ,ведь время то идет и с каждым обновлением что-то мы теряем из красивых "архитектурных излишеств"-как говорили большевики....

----------


## VikZu

С удовольствием поучаствовал-бы. С условием снять все здания в подробностях. Ведь это памятник промышленной архитектуры!

----------


## kravshik

> С удовольствием поучаствовал-бы. С условием снять все здания в подробностях. Ведь это памятник промышленной архитектуры!


 
Предлагаю начать решение вопроса... Будем думать. Есть несколько вариантов, единомышленники присоединяйтесь.

----------


## Сергей К

готов участвовать!

----------


## OdGen

Кто располагает информацией по времени постройки?
По семейной информации, мой прапрадед, Антон Илларионович Самбуров (ум в 1933 г. в Одессе) участвовал в постройке зданий станции

----------


## kravshik

> Кто располагает информацией по времени постройки?
> По семейной информации, мой прапрадед, Антон Илларионович Самбуров (ум в 1933 г. в Одессе) участвовал в постройке зданий станции


 какой станции???? "Чумки".....так может покопаетесь в семейном архиве...может что попадется......

----------


## OdGen

да именно. Вроде бы пра-прадед "руководил бригадой по облицовке зданий". Такова семейная легенда, рассказанная его внучкой, моей бабушкой. А в семейном архиве увы, информации совсем немного. Покопался в областном архиве, нашел метрические записи о крещении его детей. А относительно постойки Чумки пока не искал. Думаю изучать фонд управы, там должна быть данная информация.

----------


## Сергей К

кто знает где такое здание? или с этим лучше в "фотозагадки"?))



подпись под фотографией - "Новое еврейское девичье училище, построенное на деньги Л.И. Бродского"

----------


## Пушкин

> а через 2 квартала - между Бебеля и Ярославского, была другая стукалка - там агенты встречались  с осведомителями...)


 Там до сих пор  встречаются :smileflag:

----------


## exse

*"есть предложение,организовать на станцию Чумка,экскурсию,я понимаю что объект режимный,но при желании,мне кажется можно найти "выходы на них""*

По рассказам бывших сотрудников был там куратор от конторы из трех букв (может и остался до сих пор?). Скучно ему было, а погоны пошире хочется. Так он везде искал  диверсанта с отравой. Народ жутко матерился... и увольнялся.

----------


## Пушкин

> кто знает где такое здание? или с этим лучше в "фотозагадки"?))
> 
> 
> 
> подпись под фотографией - "Новое еврейское девичье училище, построенное на деньги Л.И. Бродского"


 Интересное здание, почему то кажется мне знакомым...

----------


## Сергей К

> Интересное здание, почему то кажется мне знакомым...


 да вот и мне, но где это понять не могу. Думал Старопртофранковская, но там вроде таких наклонов нет...

----------


## Alex_on_Skoda

> да вот и мне, но где это понять не могу. Думал Старопртофранковская, но там вроде таких наклонов нет...


 А мне почему то кажется что это на Пастера дом, напротив больницы, почти на спуске к пересыпи.

----------


## Сергей К

там Бактериологическая станция а рядом - доходные дома, похожего нету

----------


## OdGen

"Новое еврейское девичье училище, построенное на деньги Л.И. Бродского" это хороший вопрос. А мне еще интересно, какое заведение располагалось в корпусе НАРХОЗа возле вокзала (Привокзальный переулок, 2). Вероятно, также какое-то учебное заведение.

----------


## Скрытик

А это точно Одесса?

----------


## OdGen

Точно.

----------


## Скрытик

> Точно.


 Нет такого здания в списке построенных на его деньги:
http://www.interesniy.kiev.ua/old/7137/7141/7301/21529
В Киеве нечто похожее имеется.

----------


## Скрытик

Это Киев:
http://www.primetour.ua/uk/company/articles/Evreyskaya-obschina-v-Kieve.html

----------


## OdGen

Это, в принципе, не показатель.

----------


## Пушкин

> Это Киев:
> http://www.primetour.ua/uk/company/articles/Evreyskaya-obschina-v-Kieve.html


 Спасибо, но мне кажется что здание похоже, но не оно. Нет крайних флигелей и посмотри - с права и слева от входа, на старом снимке по два окна, а в Киеве по три.

----------


## Скрытик

Мы одну и ту же фотографию рассматриваем?




Это одно и то же здание ИМХО.

----------


## Сергей К

похоже но не оно. На киевском нет по крайней мере одного флигеля бокового и еще по-мелочи разница наблюдается. Думаю у Бродского был "типовой проект"))

----------


## Сергей К

сравните сами:

----------


## Пушкин

> похоже но не оно. На киевском нет по крайней мере одного флигеля бокового и еще по-мелочи разница наблюдается. Думаю у Бродского был "типовой проект"))


 У БродскиХ
 :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Кто располагает информацией по времени постройки?


 Глядим сюда:
http://www.zimdocs.btinternet.co.uk/fh/water1.html
http://www.zimdocs.btinternet.co.uk/fh/timeswater.html
http://www.zimdocs.btinternet.co.uk/fh/jjplatts.html

----------


## OdGen

> Глядим сюда:
> http://www.zimdocs.btinternet.co.uk/fh/water1.html
> http://www.zimdocs.btinternet.co.uk/fh/timeswater.html
> http://www.zimdocs.btinternet.co.uk/fh/jjplatts.html


 Большое спасибо!

----------


## Скрытик

Окончательно меня не убедили - здание не раз должны были реставрировать.
В теме про фотозагадки определили архитектора - Адольф Борисович Минкус. Вряд ли без его ведома построили еще одно такое, а в списке его работ в Одессе я не нашел такого училища. 
http://palariev.sitecity.ru/ltext_0703163441.phtml?p_ident=ltext_0703163441.p_0912001232



> Адольф Борисович много  строил в Одессе, Харькове и других городах, участвовал в конкурсах, по  его замыслам воздвигнуто более ста заметных сооружений.  
> Из наиболее известных в Одессе можно назвать :  
>  здание Азовско-Донского коммерческого банка (1912) на ул.  Ришельевской, 11,   казенное еврейское ремесленное училище на Кузнечной  (сейчас один из учебных корпусов Академии связи), трамвайное депо  (1909-1910) на ул. Водопроводной, 1, станцию трамвая (1910) в  Александровском парке, построенную к открытию Одесской  художественно-промышленной выставки, несколько жилых домов.

----------


## Сергей К

*Изучил более детально. Не оно. Это то же здание что и на предыдущем киевском фото. И тем более это для мальчиков, а на старой фотографии - для девочек. Продолжаем искать)*



______________________

 Дамы и Господа, *ЭТО ТОЧНО ОДЕССА*! НЕ КИЕВ И Т.Д.

вначале мне попалась фото с обрезанной надписью "в Одессе", но теперь, чтобы снять вопросы о городе, нашел "полную версию":

----------


## Maksy

очень похоже 
только перестроенное

----------


## Скрытик

Почему ни один источник не сохранил информацию о таком, достаточно заметном здании? Учитывая то что и архитектор и меценат очень известные в еврейских кругах личности? Что-то тут не то...

----------


## Сергей К

> очень похоже 
> только перестроенное


 а вот это по-моему оно (сравнил по первому этажу) - если конечно это Одесса. Где это?

----------


## Maksy

институт связи, лабораторный корпус

----------


## Assedo 100

> институт связи, лабораторный корпус


 угол Комсомольской

----------


## TrinCh

> очень похоже 
> только перестроенное


 да, очень похоже.
вот тут написано http://focster.mylivepage.ru/blog/120/2266"

"Новому учебному заведению был выделен Дом курсов телеграфных механиков - Высшего электротехникума и школьный двухэтажный дом на улице Комсомольской, 61. *В 1930-1931 годах на этом доме достроили третий и четвертый этажи* и он стал учебным корпусом института. А со временем - лабораторным корпусом."

----------


## Скрытик

Кто говорил что при СССР не уничтожали Одессу? 
Уроды...

----------


## Пушкин

> Кто говорил что при СССР не уничтожали Одессу? 
> Уроды...


 Ну всё же не так сильно как сейчас

----------


## Сергей К

Вот блин, я в этом доме работал когда-то и не узнал)))
Оно, точно. Вся Одесса 1913 - владелец Лев Израилевич Бродский, числится "каз. евр. училище" - казенное еврейское училище наверное.

----------


## Сергей К

Раз с тем выяснили разрешите еще один непонятный мне домик)



где это ?

газета за 1900-й год

P.S. Вот славно, поспели к 7-му ноября 
P.S.2  В "фотозагадки" не помещаю, так как у них там строго - предыдущую гадают, и новую размещать нельзя

----------


## Maksy

Я думаю что это базарная / белинского

----------


## TrinCh

> Я думаю что это базарная / белинского


 вот этот что-ли? Белинского 4 

http://images.yandex.ua/search?p=0&e...jpg&rpt=simage

Базарная 1, по дубльгису 7 этажей имеет.

"Когановские учреждения дешевых квартир по адресам ул. Базарная, 1, ул. Херсонская, 5, и на Софиевской..."
Херсонская 5 - точно не это здание. Проехался по Софиевской, ничего похожего не заметил, по крайней мере по тем зданиям, которые главным фасадом выходят на Софиевскую

----------


## Maksy

м-да не похоже.... хотя может это вид со двора....

----------


## Сергей К

что то у меня картинка не открывается(

----------


## TrinCh

> что то у меня картинка не открывается(


 вот

----------


## Сергей К

ну это не оно помоему

----------


## Maksy

Ещё дом на слепнёва 1/2 похож, но не могу найти его фотки

----------


## OdGen

> Почему ни один источник не сохранил информацию о таком, достаточно заметном здании? Учитывая то что и архитектор и меценат очень известные в еврейских кругах личности? Что-то тут не то...


 Потому, что очень мало исследователей, как в советское, там и в "незалэжное" время пользуются архивными источниками. Если взять перечень памятников архитектуры, то там масса ошибок и неточностей, и еще больше неучтенных сведений. А некоторые работы по архитектуре и архитекторам Одессы просто стыдно читать.

Вот Вам пример. Семья Хари еврейского происхождения, очень известная в Одессе второй половины 19 века-начала 20 века. Много ли известно о  ней? А это известнейшие в Одессе финансисты и меценаты. Так что неизвестной информации - уйма. На каждого из нас хватит материалы для открытий!

----------


## OdGen

> Раз с тем выяснили разрешите еще один непонятный мне домик)
> ...
> где это ?


 Коллеги, кроме этого дома, давйате еще с корпусом Нархоза возле вокзала разберемся!

----------


## REDSOX

Прошёл все страницы. Просто супер!!!!!!!!! Сам живу в центре. До 15 лет жил на пивзаводе №1. Одна бабуля жила на Пироговской 7/9, другая на Успенской 11/15. Везде, можно сказать, набрался впечатлений на всю жизнь. Очень любил Одессу, которая была. Стараюсь любить, которая есть и надеюсь любить ту, которая будет. Спасибо вам!

----------


## Сергей К

> Коллеги, кроме этого дома, давйате еще с корпусом Нархоза возле вокзала разберемся!


 Это здание было по Судебному переулку раньше? Что-то ничего не могу найти по нему...

а с домом Когановских учреждений похоже есть определенность,
вот он:



находится на Среднефонтанской, не доезжая Гагарина

----------


## Скрытик

Очень похоже, только с этажностью что? Такое впечатление что он метра на 1.5 в землю зарыт.

----------


## Richard

> Очень похоже, только с этажностью что? Такое впечатление что он метра на 1.5 в землю зарыт.


 Со стороны фасада первый этаж открыт полностью. Это при реконструкции Канатной насыпь сделали.

----------


## Сергей К

с первым этажом - не очень. там и окна другие и количество...тут не знаю.

----------


## Pinky

Там напротив его брат близнец, только поштукатуренный\покрашенный, тоже Когановский, может это он на старой картинке.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Коллеги, давйате еще с корпусом Нархоза возле вокзала разберемся!


 Здание построено в 1903г. арх.Ф.Нестурхом для "торговой школы общества взаимного воспоможения приказчиков христиан". Перед революцией школой управлял статский советник Павел Акимович Циммерман. Путеводитель начала века отмечал:"Школа содержится в ведении Министерства финансов на общественные средства и имеет целью подготовить к службе в торговых и промышленных заведениях". После революции здесь "друга торгивельна-промислова профшкола",а в первые послевоенные годы - вокзал.

----------


## OdGen

Большое спасибо!

----------


## REDSOX

Пожалуйста, подскажите в каком году прекратил работу старый фуникулёр, перед постройкой эскалатора?

----------


## ebreo

*REDSOX*. Вот здесь за наш фуникулёр http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Фуникулер_(Одесса)

----------


## REDSOX

*ebreo* Благодарю Вас!!!

----------


## mlch

> Одесса готовится к уличным боям. 41-й.
> Вложение 961454


 Это, скорее, сюда: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=152409
И эта фотография даже публиковалась и обсуждалась там.

----------


## Сергей К

И еще один домик) Правда вполне возможно, что "проект" не осуществленный, но может осущесвленный. Какие будут мнения? 
Есть такой, где находится, или не было такого никогда?)



В дополнение к фотографии могу только сказать что опубликована она в апреле 1898 года в "Одесских Новостях"

----------


## Pinky

А что это разве не на привокзальной площади? Т.е. это не то, что на фотографии в проекте, но здание земских учреждений находилось на привокзальной.

----------


## OdGen

> И еще один домик) Правда вполне возможно, что "проект" не осуществленный, но может осущесвленный. Какие будут мнения? 
> Есть такой, где находится, или не было такого никогда?)
> 
> 
> 
> В дополнение к фотографии могу только сказать что опубликована она в апреле 1898 года в "Одесских Новостях"


 Земские учреждения (земская управа, канцелярия одесского уездного предводителя дворянства, одесская дворянская опека, одесское уездное по воинской повинности присутствие) были построены на нынешней ул. Лейтенанта Шмидта, угол Пантелеймоновской (Пантелеймоновская, 17). Адрес на 1910-е годы - ул. Новорыбная, 17 (угол Земской, 23).

По списку памятников архитектуры:
Будинок земскої управи, *1898-1899*, арх. М.К.Толвінський
Пантелеймонівська, 17, ріг провул. Лейт. Шмідта, 23

----------


## OdGen

> А что это разве не на привокзальной площади? Т.е. это не то, что на фотографии в проекте, но здание земских учреждений находилось на привокзальной.


 Это здание судебных установлений.
По списку памятников архитектуры:
Будинок судових установ, 1893-1895, арх. М.К.Толвінський
Пантелеймонівська, 19.
Архитектор тот же, здания расположены напротив друг друга.

----------


## Сергей К

> Земские учреждения (земская управа, канцелярия одесского уездного предводителя дворянства, одесская дворянская опека, одесское уездное по воинской повинности присутствие) были построены на нынешней ул. Лейтенанта Шмидта, угол Пантелеймоновской (Пантелеймоновская, 17). Адрес на 1910-е годы - ул. Новорыбная, 17 (угол Земской, 23).
> 
> По списку памятников архитектуры:
> Будинок земскої управи, *1898-1899*, арх. М.К.Толвінський
> Пантелеймонівська, 17, ріг провул. Лейт. Шмідта, 23


 Спасибо большое, я его что-то не узнал) Они как бы друг напротив друга почти стоят, вспомнил)

----------


## mlch

> И еще один домик) Правда вполне возможно, что "проект" не осуществленный, но может осущесвленный. Какие будут мнения? 
> Есть такой, где находится, или не было такого никогда?)
> 
> 
> 
> В дополнение к фотографии могу только сказать что опубликована она в апреле 1898 года в "Одесских Новостях"


 Вот оно.

Правда, реальность "несколько" отличается от проекта.  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Тоже могли "перестроить"

----------


## Сергей К

скорее построили другой проект, слишком уж отличается. тогда тем интереснее та фотография проекта)

----------


## mlch

> Тоже могли "перестроить"


 Думаю все же, что построили по другому проекту.

----------


## kravshik

а мне кажется что почти похоже,конечно сильно перестроено,но согласитесь общие черты угадываются -фасад по Пантелеймоновской-и по Земской тоже похоже фасад.....

----------


## kravshik

учтите ,что все архитектурные излишества могли убрать напрочь,а сами черты проектные один к одному

----------


## Скрытик

> учтите ,что все архитектурные излишества могли убрать напрочь,а сами черты проектные один к одному


 Однозначно. Первый этаж почти один в один (кроме лестниц) А вот колонны могли посчитать лишними...

----------


## kravshik

поищу дореволюционные фото
есть только пока фото тюрьмы которая была на этом месте...

----------


## VikZu

> поищу дореволюционные фото
> есть только пока фото тюрьмы которая была на этом месте...


 Так выложите и тюремный замок!

----------


## brassl

Народ, может ли кто подсказать.
На старых открытках Пассаж изображается как с куполом на крыше так и без, сейчас то же купола нет. Куда и почему он исчез ? Прошу заранее прощение, если не по теме

----------


## Trs

Купол был уничтожен пожаром в 1901 году, если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## brassl

> Купол был уничтожен пожаром в 1901 году, если не ошибаюсь.


 Большое спасибо за быстрый ответ. А то в сетке ничего найти не мог, а было интересно.

----------


## VikZu

> Народ, может ли кто подсказать.
> На старых открытках Пассаж изображается как с куполом на крыше так и без, сейчас то же купола нет. Куда и почему он исчез ? Прошу заранее прощение, если не по теме


 Кроме купола от пожара пострадали две скульптуры на фронтоне выходящем на Прееображенскую. Они тоже исчезли с 1901 года.

----------


## krust

> Кроме купола от пожара пострадали две скульптуры на фронтоне выходящем на Прееображенскую. Они тоже исчезли с 1901 года.


  Для полноты ответа, что называется хронология в картинках. На открытках запечатлены поэтапные изменения внешнего вида Пассажа. Можно заметить, что купол и статуи по фасаду на Преображенскую исчезли не единовременно. Последняя (правая) открытка 1902 года издания.

----------


## Сергей К

> поищу дореволюционные фото


 посмотрел у себя:
вот единственная открытка, где это здание просматривается. 



а вот Тюремный замок на этом месте: - площадь, нынешняя Привокзальная, благодаря этому замку, долгое время носила название "Тюремной". 



Здание замка было построено в 1824году и имело четыре башни по углам. Тюрьма была здесь до 1894 года,
когда переехала в новое здание, построенное арх. Томишко там, где тюрьма сейчас. А на этом место и выстроили здание Земской управы.

----------


## VikZu

> Для полноты ответа, что называется хронология в картинках. На открытках запечатлены поэтапные изменения внешнего вида Пассажа. Можно заметить, что купол и статуи по фасаду на Преображенскую исчезли не единовременно. Последняя (правая) открытка 1902 года издания.


 Пожар был 31 октября 1901 года. пару месяцев ремонта и вот на дворе уже 1902 год.  Говорить что башенку и скульптуры убрали в разное время, имхо, неверно.

----------


## krust

> Пожар был 31 октября 1901 года. пару месяцев ремонта и вот на дворе уже 1902 год.  Говорить что башенку и скульптуры убрали в разное время, имхо, неверно.


 Соглашусь, но с оговоркой. Утверждениям не может быть места, только предположения. Потому, приходиться верить исключительно фотографиям того времени. Если исключить вариант с ретушью негатива для второй открытки, то отсутствие скульптур при наличии угловой башенки, можно объяснить только тем, что они ПОЯВИЛИСЬ поэтапно и снимок был сделан как раз в этот промежуток времени.

----------


## kravshik

> посмотрел у себя:
> вот единственная открытка, где это здание просматривается. 
> 
> 
> 
> а вот Тюремный замок на этом месте: - площадь, нынешняя Привокзальная, благодаря этому замку, долгое время носила название "Тюремной". 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 большое спасибо за фото ,я еще не видел таких,тюрьма правда попадалась в свое время где-то ,но не успел тогда сохранить,с большим удовольствием помещу в свой альбом!

----------


## Vaita

Наткнулась в ЖЖ на вот этот пост 
Люди делятся о своих впечатлениях поездки в Одессу-76

----------


## kravshik

> Наткнулась в ЖЖ на вот этот пост 
> Люди делятся о своих впечатлениях поездки в Одессу-76


 Спасибо за интересную находку,очень приятно видеть "ту Одессу"....мне тогда было токи 2 года,недавно родился)).....но период интересный.....

----------


## Assedo 100

> Наткнулась в ЖЖ на вот этот пост 
> Люди делятся о своих впечатлениях поездки в Одессу-76


 Всем советую посмотреть!) очень любопытные фотки ! редкость

Спасибо что нашли!)

----------


## Сергей К

В фильме "Одесса" конца 30-х годов, (режиссер Жан Лодс, текст Бабеля) нашел вот такие кадры - 



и вот такое -



есть идеи где это?

----------


## Vaita

Ну последняя, наверное Аркадия

----------


## Сергей К

а что за дом такой справа?

----------


## mlch

> Ну последняя, наверное Аркадия


 Не факт.  :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

мне показалось что это дворец Витта - Р.О.П.И.Т. - ЧМП., но...... не знаю)

----------


## REDSOX

Последняя Сабанеев мост. Дети стоят на территории школы Столярского. Слева Военный спуск.

----------


## Сергей К

т.е. дом на фото справа - это б. садик ЧМП?.. что то не так.

а по верхним снимкам идеи есть?

----------


## Bvlgari

Бутылочка  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

Коллеги, кто располагает информаций о полуразрешенном красивом здании между ОАО "Одессагаз" на Одария, 1 и радиорынком?

----------


## OdGen

> Спасибо большое, я его что-то не узнал) Они как бы друг напротив друга почти стоят, вспомнил)


 Рад помочь  :smileflag:

----------


## Assedo 100

> Коллеги, кто располагает информаций о полуразрешенном красивом здании между ОАО "Одессагаз" на Одария, 1 и радиорынком?


 Это Синагога которая зарушилась в 90 годы....
и я смотрю..иудеям наплевать на еее состояние как и на состояние соженной синагоги на Ольгиевской..
Гурвиц точно верит в зеленные а не в еврейского бога...
странная позиция и одесских евреев им похоже тоже на все нас.....ь

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо, интересно!
А какой адрес до революции был у этого здания?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Спасибо, интересно!
> А какой адрес до революции был у этого здания?


 На карте Одессы, составленной в 1866г. землемером Н.Крыловым, на месте нынешнего газового завода обозначен "Лесопильный завод Авчинниковых". От него получила название улица Лесная.

Синагога "Татлас Элизер" рухнула ещё в 80-е годы.

----------


## brassl

Вот нашел фото Одесского кадетского корпуса, вроде такого на форуме не было.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Одесский_кадетский_корпус

http://artfilm2007.narod.ru/pics/9073.jpg

----------


## Пушкин

> На карте Одессы, составленной в 1866г. землемером Н.Крыловым, на месте нынешнего газового завода обозначен "Лесопильный завод Авчинниковых". От него получила название улица Лесная.
> 
> Синагога "Татлас Элизер" рухнула ещё в 80-е годы.


 Синагога рухнула в  в 91 или 92ом году. Её не восстанавливают за ненадобностью, хватает и действующих двух, на остальные - наверное денег не хватает. Синагога - это не церковь и не храм, это дом собраний общины.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Это Синагога которая зарушилась в 90 годы....
> и я смотрю..иудеям наплевать на еее состояние как и на состояние соженной синагоги на Ольгиевской..
> Гурвиц точно верит в зеленные а не в еврейского бога...
> странная позиция и одесских евреев им похоже тоже на все нас.....ь


 Ну да, ну да, во всем, как обычно, виноваты евреи  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> На карте Одессы, составленной в 1866г. землемером Н.Крыловым, на месте нынешнего газового завода обозначен "Лесопильный завод Авчинниковых". От него получила название улица Лесная.
> 
> Синагога "Татлас Элизер" рухнула ещё в 80-е годы.


 Большое спасибо!

----------


## Игнатий

Одесса, Мама! Действительно Мама. Очень хорошие воспоминания у меня остались.
Одесса приняла меня в 1987 году как сына. И пробыл я под ее покровом 8 лет. Пока нас не разлучили в 1994 году.

----------


## Assedo 100

[QUOTE=Laszlo Chamberlain;10980291]Ну да, ну да, во всем, как обычно, виноваты евреи  :smileflag: [/Q

слово еврей это что табу? свещенная корова?
никто не винит по национальному признаку..просто странное отношение еврейской общины..к тому в каком состоянии находятся их духовные заведения...
одна разрушена 20 лет и помойка..вторую сожги..и хоть бы одно заявление или реакция..
так что не надо передергивать..

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

[QUOTE=Assedo 100;10991407]


> Ну да, ну да, во всем, как обычно, виноваты евреи [/Q
> 
> слово еврей это что табу? свещенная корова?
> никто не винит по национальному признаку..просто странное отношение еврейской общины..к тому в каком состоянии находятся их духовные заведения...
> одна разрушена 20 лет и помойка..вторую сожги..и хоть бы одно заявление или реакция..
> так что не надо передергивать..


 Ну вот, и до этой темы уже национализм и политика добрались.

----------


## Сергей К

[QUOTE=Laszlo Chamberlain;10994785]


> Ну вот, и до этой темы уже национализм и политика добрались.


 так Вы сами вроде постарались...

----------


## Пушкин

[QUOTE=Assedo 100;10991407]


> Ну да, ну да, во всем, как обычно, виноваты евреи [/Q
> 
> слово еврей это что табу? свещенная корова?
> никто не винит по национальному признаку..просто странное отношение еврейской общины..к тому в каком состоянии находятся их духовные заведения...
> одна разрушена 20 лет и помойка..вторую сожги..и хоть бы одно заявление или реакция..
> так что не надо передергивать..


 Вам не кажется что вы уже достали своим антисемитизмом?

----------


## Пушкин

> Синагога рухнула в  в 91 или 92ом году. Её не восстанавливают за ненадобностью, хватает и действующих двух, на остальные - наверное денег не хватает. Синагога - это не церковь и не храм, это дом собраний общины.


 Ошибся - Трёх, есть ещё на Поскоте... :smileflag:

----------


## Vaita

> Это Синагога которая зарушилась в 90 годы....
> и я смотрю..иудеям наплевать на еее состояние как и на состояние соженной синагоги на Ольгиевской..


 Я знаю, что у иудеев есть свои заморочки по поводу синагог, которые отобрали, устроили там клубы и склады. Они "осквернены" и их уже нельзя использовать. 
Может кто-то более знающий меня поправит.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я знаю, что у иудеев есть свои заморочки по поводу синагог, которые отобрали, устроили там клубы и склады. Они "осквернены" и их уже нельзя использовать. 
> Может кто-то более знающий меня поправит.


 Простите поправлю, это не так.

----------


## Assedo 100

[QUOTE=Пушкин;10995394]


> Вам не кажется что вы уже достали своим антисемитизмом?


 и где вы видите антисимитизм?
или если вслух произносится еврей это уже антисимитизм?

если общине на...ь на свои духовные места так что их хвалить?
если словяни рушили свои храмы мы называем вещи своими именами..что это вандалы и иваны не помнящие родства..
просто может критика подталкнет Равинов к востанавлению..своих святых мест..
также как и русских с украинцами и других национальностей к востановлению..своих святынь..
Например уничтоженную чудесную церковь на углу Тираспольской и Старопортофранковской..

----------


## Assedo 100

[QUOTE=Laszlo Chamberlain;10994785]


> Ну вот, и до этой темы уже национализм и политика добрались.


 какой национализм..))))))
вещи своими именнами называються!)

----------


## Пушкин

[QUOTE=Assedo 100;11014949]


> и где вы видите антисимитизм?
> или если вслух произносится еврей это уже антисимитизм?
> 
> если общине на...ь на свои духовные места так что их хвалить?
> если словяни рушили свои храмы мы называем вещи своими именами..что это вандалы и иваны не помнящие родства..
> просто может критика подталкнет Равинов к востанавлению..своих святых мест..
> также как и русских с украинцами и других национальностей к востановлению..своих святынь..
> Например уничтоженную чудесную церковь на углу Тираспольской и Старопортофранковской..


  Возьмите себя в руки, не надо истерик. Уже писал выше - синагога это не церковь, не храм и не святое место - это дом собраний.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Коллеги, кто располагает информаций о полуразрешенном красивом здании между ОАО "Одессагаз" на Одария, 1 и радиорынком?


 Уважаемый OdGen, Здесь более подробная информация. К сожалению, больше ничего не нашёл.

Нахлас-Элиезер.
(Лесная, 7).
Уч.: Рапутов, Сруль Борух.; старш.: Ганцмахер, Шул. Шлем.; казн.: (вакансия); глав. кантор: Шехтерман, Шлема Шм.: 2-й кантор: Гольдрайх, Шов. Менд.

(Вся Одесса на 1914 год, с. 41-48)  и

100 лет назад
Временный генерал-губернатор И.Н. Толмачев утвердил членами правлений молитвенных домов: одесского мещанина Я.М. Крамера — ученым, Ш.Ш. Ганимахера — старостой, Ш.М. Шульцмана — казначеем («Нахлас Элиезер» на Пересыпи); Ш.А. Крельберга — ученым, Г.Ф.Фарладанского — старостой, М.Х. Синявера — казначеем («Матиас Эйль №19») на трехлетие с 1908 года.

----------


## brassl

Не подскажите где можно скачать (если можно :smileflag: ) Вся Одесса на 1914 год ????
1901 и 1902 нашел, а вот 1914 нет,.

----------


## 115117

так поделитесь с нами что вы там нашли

----------


## victor.odessa

> так поделитесь с нами что вы там нашли


 Информацию взял с "Генеалогический форум "Еврейские корни", там же есть интересные открытки.
http://forum.j-roots.info/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=384

----------


## brassl

Так вроде были уже ссылки на форуме.
Держите.

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2466859

это 1901 год, а там по поиску найдете с 1899 по по 1902 и кажется 1903, а вот 1914 нет ((.

----------


## Assedo 100

[QUOTE=Пушкин;11018470]


> Возьмите себя в руки, не надо истерик. Уже писал выше - синагога это не церковь, не храм и не святое место - это дом собраний.


 истерики никакой нет..не надо выдумывать..)
а насчет дома собраний так это неправда...
это религилозный объект
так как именно как религиозный объект синагога на Решильевской была передана еврейской общине..так и синагога Бродского будет передана на основании того что это религиозный объект..
ненадо синагогу приравнивать к дворцу собраний
просто смешно :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> истерики никакой нет..не надо выдумывать..)
> а насчет дома собраний так это неправда...
> это религилозный объект
> так как именно как религиозный объект синагога на Решильевской была передана еврейской общине..так и синагога Бродского будет передана на основании того что это религиозный объект..
> ненадо синагогу приравнивать к дворцу собраний
> просто смешно


 Не истерика ли цитировать самого себя, а Assedo 100 ? Синагога не дворец, как вы выразились, а дом,(от греч. συναγωγή, «собрание»; ивр. בֵּית כְּנֶסֶת‎, бейт кне́сет — «дом собрания») Синагога на Ришельевской передавалась как объект принадлежавший религиозной общине до революции 1917 года, насчет Бродской синагоги - пока нет в Одессе организации, которая возьмёт на себя ответственность за эту синагогу, может вы знаете больше об этом? - расскажите...

----------


## OdGen

> Уважаемый OdGen, Здесь более подробная информация. К сожалению, больше ничего не нашёл.
> 
> Нахлас-Элиезер.
> (Лесная, 7).
> Уч.: Рапутов, Сруль Борух.; старш.: Ганцмахер, Шул. Шлем.; казн.: (вакансия); глав. кантор: Шехтерман, Шлема Шм.: 2-й кантор: Гольдрайх, Шов. Менд.
> 
> (Вся Одесса на 1914 год, с. 41-48)  и
> 
> 100 лет назад
> Временный генерал-губернатор И.Н. Толмачев утвердил членами правлений молитвенных домов: одесского мещанина Я.М. Крамера — ученым, Ш.Ш. Ганимахера — старостой, Ш.М. Шульцмана — казначеем («Нахлас Элиезер» на Пересыпи); Ш.А. Крельберга — ученым, Г.Ф.Фарладанского — старостой, М.Х. Синявера — казначеем («Матиас Эйль №19») на трехлетие с 1908 года.


 Уважаемый victor.odessa,
*большое спасибо* за подробный ответ!

----------


## OdGen

> Не подскажите где можно скачать (если можно) Вся Одесса на 1914 год ????
> 1901 и 1902 нашел, а вот 1914 нет,.


 Нигде!  :smileflag: ))
*Всю Одессу на 1899, 1900, 1901, 1902-1903 годы* можно скачать благодаря проекту по оцифровке дореволюционных (в основном) источников, организованном *Российской государственной библиотекой* (РГБ) в Москве, известной как *Ленинка* http://www.rsl.ru/ 
В открытом доступе эти источники стали появляться летом прошлого года. Захотят там оцифровать "Всю Одессу на 1914 год" или какой иной справочник, будем качать! А пока для получения сведения из этого справочника пожалуйте в местную библиотеку! 
Такие дела.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо, будем ходить в библиотеку  :smileflag: )

----------


## OdGen

а шо делать?!  :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

> Спасибо, будем ходить в библиотеку )


 И Вам скажу, там таки много интересного! :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

таки да, в библиотеке не меньше интересного, чем в архиве  :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

[QUOTE=Assedo 100;11024511]


> истерики никакой нет..не надо выдумывать..)
> а насчет дома собраний так это неправда...
> это религилозный объект
> так как именно как религиозный объект синагога на Решильевской была передана еврейской общине..так и синагога Бродского будет передана на основании того что это религиозный объект..
> ненадо синагогу приравнивать к дворцу собраний
> просто смешно


 В том то и дело, что для самих евреев это дом собраний, а для местных чиновников, это религиозный объект.
Теперь по Борщову! Синагога на Лесной была разрушена в 1994 году и на ее восстановление банально нет денег. Бывшая же синагога на Ольгиевской числится за мех. заводом "Динамо" и ни одной иудейской общине города вообще не принадлежит.

----------


## OdGen

Сфотографируйте для потомков

30.03.2010 г.
_При подготовке градостроительного обоснования и эскизного проекта размещения многоквартирного жилого комплекса со встроенно-пристроенными офисными помещениями и подземным паркингом по улице Спиридоновской, 31 угол улицы Дегтярной 12 проектными организациями были изучены все генеральные планы Одессы, начиная с 1888 года. Оно и понятно: предстоит обустроить квартал периода застройки XIX века в границах улиц Асташкина, Спиридоновской, Дегтярной и Тираспольской. Памятников архитектуры в этом квартале нет, но износ жилых и хозяйственных строений составляет порядка 60%. 
Перед архитекторами стояла непростая задача - вписать современные здания в старую застройку, чтобы они не были отторгнуты кварталом. Причем предполагается сохранение трехэтажного флигеля._

продолжение здесь http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/issue/443/8783/

----------


## Maksy

да там фотографировать особо нечего, одноэтажные здания, пром. назначения...

----------


## Trs

Да нет, вроде ветхий дом двухэтажный там... А на углу Горького и Дегтярной вообще сталинка стоит. 

В субботу буду там недалеко, постараюсь отснять.

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо.

----------


## kravshik

и фабрика табачная тоже пром здание,но все равно интересно,спасибо за информацию,уже надо будет отснять пока не поздно,а жаль так и погибает самый цимис Одессы как по мне,да и пусть там конечно такие домики невзрачные,но зато это Молдаванка,и колорит Одессы.................

----------


## Пушкин

> Информацию взял с "Генеалогический форум "Еврейские корни", там же есть интересные открытки.
> http://forum.j-roots.info/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=384


  Огромное спасибо! Давно искал адреса всех синагог - здорово, спасибо!

----------


## Vaita

С 1 апреля, 1977 (или 78точно не помню) года!


   
В каком одесском дворе это все происходило - не знаю. Может кто-то подскажет

----------


## Trs

> 1. самый цимис Одессы
> 
> 2. но зато это Молдаванка,и колорит Одессы.................


 1. Цимес. Вот все эти цимесы - составляющие одесского мифа...

2. Где там Молдаванка? Молдаванки до Старопортофранковской/Мечникова нет. Или я чего-то не знаю?

----------


## kravshik

> 1. Цимес. Вот все эти цимесы - составляющие одесского мифа...
> 
> 2. Где там Молдаванка? Молдаванки до Старопортофранковской/Мечникова нет. Или я чего-то не знаю?


 наверное не знаешь.......
ну почти молдаванка,или..........прямо уж так точно......

----------


## Пушкин

> 1. Цимес. Вот все эти цимесы - составляющие одесского мифа...
> 
> 2. Где там Молдаванка? Молдаванки до Старопортофранковской/Мечникова нет. Или я чего-то не знаю?


  Точно не знаешь... Нет Одесского мифа,ведь миф - это вымысел, есть история и легенды. Весь цимес - в домах, дворах, людях, в южном-просоленном воздухе, в рЭчи,в песнях, в психологии одесситов. Короче харизма одессизма есть точно. :smileflag: 
я люблю этот воздух просоленный,
гладь морскую,причалы в порту.
я люблю этот город особенный!
я горжусь,что в Одессе живу!
город мой с душой удивительной,
и сиреневым небом весной,
и во все времена независимый-
ты один в целом мире такой!
каждый камень-свидетель эпохи
каждый дом-немного музей
а какой удивительно тонкий
юмор только у наших людей!
тебе гении пели сонеты
и тобой восхищались цари
а твои благодарные дети
от врага тебя уберегли!
тебя помнят и любят в Нью-Йорке
Тель-Авиве,Сиднее,Москве,
во всем мире твои есть потомки,
что хранят тебе верность в душе!
ах Одесса!ах город мой сказочный,
тебе равных во век не сыскать!
и твоим красотам загадочным
еще многие лета блистать!

----------


## sunrisez

> Нет Одесского мифа,ведь миф - это вымысел, есть история и легенды. Весь цимес - в домах, дворах, людях, в южном-просоленном воздухе, в рЭчи,в песнях, в психологии одесситов. Короче харизма одессизма есть точно.
> я люблю этот воздух просоленный,
> гладь морскую,причалы в порту.
> я люблю этот город особенный!
> я горжусь,что в Одессе живу!
> город мой с душой удивительной,
> и сиреневым небом весной,
> и во все времена независимый-
> ты один в целом мире такой!
> ...


 Непередаваемо...Как чудесно сказано!...спасибо

----------


## mlch

1965

----------


## Assedo 100

Спасибо за фотки!))))))))) За Новую порцию позитива!)
приятно смотреть..на спокойное время..
жаль что что все утрачено..

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> 1965


  Я хорошо помню эту скамеечку возле главного корпуса университета. Она стояла там и через 10 лет, в 74, когда я пришла туда с мамой  подавать документы  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Нет ли, случайно, у кого фотографий, или ссылки на фото, с выставки «Обаяние старой Одессы» проходившей в сентябре прошлого года в фойе исполкома?

----------


## krust

Это конечно не с выставки, но вот, попробывал так изобразить слияние двух эпох...некое подобие "машины времени"

----------


## brassl

А с точкой съемки попали один в один. Долго мучались? :smileflag: )

----------


## krust

> А с точкой съемки попали один в один. Долго мучались?)


 Сказать по правде, что современное фото удачно найденое и с благодарностью позаимствованное на просторах сети.
Вот по поводу точки съемки, а так же линейной перспективы, ракурсу и ретроспективы имею показать следующее:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нет ли, случайно, у кого фотографий, или ссылки на фото, с выставки «Обаяние старой Одессы» проходившей в сентябре прошлого года в фойе исполкома?


 Фотографии плохого качества.
Вложение 995109

Вложение 995114

Вложение 995116

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

а где была дача Проданова и кто архитектор, посмотрите пожалуйста

----------


## brassl

> Фотографии плохого качества.
> Вложение 995109
> 
> Вложение 995114
> 
> Вложение 995116


 Большое спасибо за фото, хоть такого качества и то хорошо.
Сами снимали?

----------


## kravshik

можно и так.............

----------


## kravshik

или так..........

----------


## victor.odessa

> Большое спасибо за фото, хоть такого качества и то хорошо.
> Сами снимали?


 Снимал сам на обычный цифровой аппарат. Фотографии были под стеклом и с подсветкой. При использовании вспышки получались блики, без вспышки -нет резкости(снимал без штатива). Съёмку производил сбоку, чтобы отсутствовал блик от подсветки.

----------


## kravshik

еще двойник.......

----------


## Assedo 100

> еще двойник.......


 жаль утрачена башня можно было бы и восоздать...

----------


## Пушкин

Может тему создадим - "Одесса, вчера и сегодня" или "Машина времени"? :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

Вот такое нашел на fortification.ru:

----------


## V_efire

вот тута если полазить можно несколько фоток старых найти

----------


## krust

> Может тему создадим - "Одесса, вчера и сегодня" или "Машина времени"?


 Поддерживаю и обещаю, по возможности, развивать тему. Надеюсь в ней появятся ответы на вопросы о значительном контрасте между прошлым и настоящим и переменах не всегда в лучшую сторону, а как правило наоборот. А так же, при условном существовании "машины времени", как и на сколько лет назад есть желание ей воспользоваться  :smileflag:  и что делать при её отсутствии

----------


## krust

Если первое фото не вызывает сомнений, то со вторым затруднение...

----------


## Kilopovidla

Верхняя -Кировский сквер. Некоторые здания сохранились.
Нижняя - очень холмистая местность для Одессы.
И целый массив типовых пятиэтажек довоенной постройки.
 Не понимаю, где это.

----------


## mlch

> Если первое фото не вызывает сомнений, то со вторым затруднение...


 Рискну предположить, что в левом нижнем углу - главный корпус Сельхозакадемии. 
По крайней мере - очень похоже.

----------


## mlch

> Верхняя -Кировский сквер. Некоторые здания сохранились.
> Нижняя - очень холмистая местность для Одессы.
> И целый массив типовых пятиэтажек довоенной постройки.
>  Не понимаю, где это.


 Это здания на Пироговской
Непонятно только здание на месте нынешнего Дома культуры политеха.
***
Хотя нет. Это - админкорпус политеха.
А вот на горизонте купол или шпиль. Это может быть только собор в начале Троицкой. Он был снесен в середине тридцатых. Значит снимок не позднее 1936 сделан.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Это здания на Пироговской
> Непонятно только здание на месте нынешнего Дома культуры политеха.
> ***
> Хотя нет. Это - админкорпус политеха.
> А вот на горизонте купол или шпиль. Это может быть только собор в начале Троицкой. Он был снесен в середине тридцатых. Значит снимок не позднее 1936 сделан.


 Снимок сделан в 44.
Нет, это не Пироговская 
Здания не те и море должно быть за ними.
А там вдаль земля.
Церковь никто не узнал?

----------


## mlch

> *Снимок сделан в 44.*


 С чего вы взяли?
Текст 1944-го. А фотографию могли старую использовать. :smileflag:

----------


## Kilopovidla

> С чего вы взяли?
> Текст 1944-го. А фотографию могли старую использовать.


 "Здания построены прямо перед войной" - написано в тексте.

----------


## mlch

> "Здания построены прямо перед войной" - написано в тексте.


 Вы безоговорочно верите всему, что пишется? :smileflag: 
Я - нет. Предпочитаю проверять.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Вы безоговорочно верите всему, что пишется?
> Я - нет. Предпочитаю проверять.


 Не вопрос.
Будете садиться в машину времени для проверки - возьмите пассажиром-))

----------


## krust

По всей видимости, единственно точным определением фото по местности, будет опознание церкви...

----------


## mlch

> По всей видимости, единственно точным определением фото по местности, будет опознание церкви...


 Если я прав, то это церковь св. Николая в Ботаническом саду при городском сиротском доме. Не сохранилась. И фотографий мне пока не попадалось, к сожалению.

----------


## mlch

> Не вопрос.
> Будете садиться в машину времени для проверки - возьмите пассажиром-))


 Обязательно.  :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

Церковь может помочь в ориентировании по сторонам света.  Алтарь - строго на востоке, вход на западе, следовательно мы смотрим с запада на восток. 

ЗЫ. А наши зарубежные друзья часом не перепутали подписи к фоткам  :smileflag:  Такие массивы пятиэтажек "на ровном месте" могли возвести в Киеве, к примеру... а вот в Одессе - что-то не слышал о такой массовой застройке.

ЗЫЫ. Если в верхней левой половине  -Пироговская, то что за высотки на месте госпиталя и холм на горизонте?

----------


## mlch

А вот фотография здания Семинарии (нынешняя Сельхозакадемия) Сравните с тем, что на снимке.

----------


## Kilopovidla

Очень конечно, похоже на Пироговскую.
И дом перед пятиэтажками очень похож на Пироговский переулок 6.
Справа вверху дом буквой S похож на Французский бульвар 12.
Но за ними с этого ракурса  должно быть море, а моря нет.
Слева должна быть плоская местность (сейчас 411 госпиталь) , а там холм.

----------


## mlch

> ЗЫЫ. Если в верхней левой половине  -Пироговская, то что за высотки на месте госпиталя и холм на горизонте?


 Холм может быть иллюзией из-за наклона самолета, с которого снимали.

----------


## Гидрант

Похоже.

----------


## mlch

> Очень конечно, похоже на Пироговскую.
> И дом перед пятиэтажками очень похож на Пироговский переулок 6.
> Но за ними с этого ракурса  должно быть море, а моря нет.


 Если был пасмурный день, то море могло слиться с небом. Особенно при таком посредственном качестве снимка.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, а нет ли у кого вида Ботанической церкви, что была на Канатной, может это она???

----------


## Пушкин

Прочел всё, ребята вы имеете ввиду квартал между Семинарской и переулком Матросова?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Первое фото, похоже, зеркально отображено. А Второе, действительно Канатная угол Семинарской и Трушевского переулка. Вдали видны 4-х этажные "дома специалистов" на Французском бульваре, идущие змейкой.

----------


## Kilopovidla

Если сделать поправку на искажения горизонта, то это сельхозакадемия, Семинарская и Пироговская.
Слишком уж нетипичны  дома по Пироговскому переулку 6 и по Пироговской 7/9.
Это они.

----------


## Пушкин

> Если сделать поправку на искажения горизонта, то это сельхозакадемия, Семинарская и Пироговская.
> Слишком уж нетипичны  дома по Пироговскому переулку 6 и по Пироговской 7/9.
> Это они.


 Согласен что дома не типичны - по моему слишком много. А стадион СКА до войны был?

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Первое фото, похоже, зеркально отображено.


 Нет, все правильно. 
Дом внизу - бельгийка на углу Ониловой и Чкалова. Я там как-то квартиру покупал-)
От собора под углом вверх идет Кузнечная.
На месте башни посреди сквера сейчас памятник коню и атаману.

----------


## mlch

> Первое фото, похоже, зеркально отображено.


 Нет. На нем все верно и узнаваемо.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Согласен что дома не типичны - по моему слишком много. А стадион СКА до войны был?


 Вряд ли.
Сам клуб был создан в 44, стадион строили позже.

----------


## kravshik

а теперь посмотрите еще внимательно- в госпитале даже видна церковь-которую сейчас восстановили -это таки вид от Семинарии,очень много похожих домов.....и дом на пр Шевченко одиноко стоит,он и сейчас там,......и по Семинарскому пер. виден домик архиерея,тоже сохранился....

а на первом плане похоже редкий вид Ботанической церкви,который кстати недавно упоминали на фото Пушкинского училища-тоже редкое фото этого храма..


и админ корпус Политеха,и дома на ФРанцузком 12,идущие да змейкой,самое оно.

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, справа видно легендарный дуб.

----------


## mlch

Осталась одна непонятная деталь.
Что это за башня или купол?

Я был неправ, когда принял его за Архангело-Михайловский собор на Маразлиевской угол Троицкой. Тот должен был быть гораздо левее.
Этот купол получается где-то в районе стадиона Динамо.  Чуть левее.
У кого какие версии на этот счет?

----------


## Kilopovidla

[quote=mlch;11153025]Осталась одна непонятная деталь.
Что это за башня или купол?



За домом буквой S виден купол церкви. Там сейчас стадион Динамо.
То, что выделено тобой, располагается где-то в районе Мукачевского.

----------


## Скрытик

Нет, ровно посередине между ними. Хотя мне показалось что это тополь.

----------


## mlch

> За домом буквой S виден купол церкви. Там сейчас стадион Динамо.
> То, что выделено тобой, располагается где-то в районе Мукачевского.


 ИМХО - Мукачевский гораздо левее. А эта "башня" - в районе Госпитального или Азарова.

----------


## Скрытик

И все же я не уверен что это башня.

----------


## mlch

> Нет, ровно посередине между ними. Хотя мне показалось что это тополь.


 Высоковат он для тополя, как мне кажется. Хотя... Может и тополь.

----------


## Alex_on_Skoda

Возле стадиона Динамо и сейчас находится маленькая церквушка.
Есть ли у нее купол не помню.
Но может это она и есть.

----------


## mlch

> Возле стадиона Динамо и сейчас находится маленькая церквушка.
> Есть ли у нее купол не помню.
> Но может это она и есть.


 Да. Удельный переулок 1.
Вот дореволюционное фото.

Может и она.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Да. Удельный переулок 1.
> Вот дореволюционное фото.
> 
> Может и она.


 Она-она.
Посмотрел по викимапии -точно на том месте.
Сейчас так выглядит:


Почувствуйте разницу-)

----------


## GBSHARK

То здание, что на военной фотке - слишком высокое для такой церкви,IMHO

----------


## Скрытик

Там либо темный купол либо это таки дерево. И высота его действительно много выше купола этой церкви.

----------


## Скрытик

> Она-она.
> Посмотрел по викимапии -точно на том месте.


 Ну и посмотри на высоту? 4х этажные здания в перспективе такой же высоты.

----------


## kravshik

не думаю что ее купола так возвышаются на д общей панорамой,а вообще я тоже про нее думал,уж очень большой у нее масштаб,как для купола такого храма.....

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Ну и посмотри на высоту? 4х этажные здания в перспективе такой же высоты.


 Я не говорю про непонятный высокий конус или тополь в районе Азарова.
Эта церковь находится на фото за S -образным домом на Французском.
Присмотрись к фотке, в правом верхнем углу, там еле выглядывает купол церкви.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я не говорю про непонятный высокий конус или тополь в районе Азарова.
> Эта церковь находится на фото за S -образным домом на Французском.
> Присмотрись к фотке, в правом верхнем углу, там еле выглядывает купол церкви.


 Ну так ты же цитировал пост *mlch* про купол на горизонте! И мы все его пытаемся отождествить...

----------


## kravshik

вопросов два-что за S-образный дом-это ФР буль 12 -??? и храма там не было,он же в удельном пер был ,а причем тут верхний угол фото????

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Ну так ты же цитировал пост *mlch* про купол на горизонте! И мы все его пытаемся отождествить...


 Не так-))
Первый пост был:



> За домом буквой S виден купол церкви. Там сейчас стадион Динамо.
> То, что выделено тобой, располагается где-то в районе  Мукачевского.


 



> Возле стадиона Динамо и сейчас находится  маленькая церквушка.
> Есть ли у нее купол не помню.
> Но может это она и есть.


 mlch ответил:



> Да. Удельный переулок 1.
> Вот дореволюционное фото.
> Может и она.


 Что я и подтвердил.
Дом буквой S и непонятный купол-тополь находятся в разных частях снимка.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> вопросов два-что за S-образный дом-это ФР буль 12 -??? и храма там не было,он же в удельном пер был ,а причем тут верхний угол фото????


 Да, фр б-р 12.
Храм возле стадиона Динамо, стоит с 1902 года.
В верхнем правом углу фото виден его купол.
Если ты посмотришь, куда упирается Семинарская на этом фото и сравнишь с викимапией, то чётко видно что это именно та церковь.

----------


## Скрытик

> Не так-))
> Первый пост был:


 А теперь прочти в первом посте вот это:



> Осталась одна непонятная деталь.
> Что это за башня или купол?

----------


## Antique

> Нет, все правильно. 
> Дом внизу - бельгийка


 ещё скажите, антарктидка  :smileflag:  Один неграмотный риэлтор повторил, за ним с дюжину таких же подхватило, а вы то куда? Нет такого слова в русском языке, это даже определлением нельзя назвать, так неизвестный автор "опуса" смутно представлял себе смысл этого "слова".

----------


## kravshik

чт-то мы запутались,наверное *верхний левый угол*,то что это храм Иоанна Крондштадского это да,он там давно , а вот за S-образным домом,вроде как тоже что-то на храм похоже,но это что-то другое,вот там я точно храма не помню,

----------


## Antique

> Она-она.
> Посмотрел по викимапии -точно на том месте.
> Почувствуйте разницу-)


 Ну да, а принадлежит какой-то неканонической "истинно православной русской церкви"

----------


## kravshik

а вот еще интересное,с храмом и куполом разберемся,а вот ,что видно слева за семинарией,похоже на теплицы или как???

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

если принять, что S-образный дом - это Французский бульвар 12, то этот малозаметный купол находится как раз на месте гаражей-мастерских киностудии, бассейна для съемок линии горизонта, дачи Сан-Донато или участка, где расположен сейчас институт экономики и ИнБЮМ

----------


## kravshik

ага,тогда могла быть домовая церковь или еще какая....а церковь в госпитале увидели.....???тоже видна колокольня ,там просто зелени много ,а не холм

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Расстояние от угла S-образного дома до проезжей части улицы Семинарской очень велико. Там несколько домиков нагромождено. А сейчас дом этот практически стоит на Семинарской,  не более 20-и метров от проезжей части.
Но за дома, которые выходят и на Семинарскую и Пироговскую (№ 3 и № 5) я уверена- это они.

----------


## Antique

Странное фото. Интересно, зачем снесли целый квартал между Пироговской и Семинарской? На фото совсем другие здания. И на месте ОНПУ какое то здание эпохи конструктивизма.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Как раз эти дома уцелели во время войны - Пироговская № 3-5, особняк, где сейчас банк и винзавод (его башенку почему то не видно). И политеха главнй корпус не узнаю

----------


## kravshik

> Нет, все таки эта улица, четко видная, это не Семинарская. Расстояние от угла S-образного дома до проезжей части улицы очень велико. Там несколько домиков нагромождено. А сейчас дом этот практически стоит на Семинарской, там  место только для развалин овощного магазинчика и все, не более 20-и метров.


 другой быть не может она самая центральная по центру снимка

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> другой быть не может она самая центральная по центру снимка


 Да, теперь разглядела. От предполагаемого пр. Шевченко (ориентир - деревья) вниз, к Французскому бульвару идет такой газон широкий, он и сейчас сохранился в планировке, но зарос деревьями.

----------


## mlch

> Странное фото. Интересно, зачем снесли целый квартал между Пироговской и Семинарской? На фото совсем другие здания.


 Те самые. Как построили в начале двадцатого века так и стоят.  :smileflag: 




> И на месте ОНПУ какое то здание эпохи конструктивизма.


 Это сегодняшний админкорпус. ОНПУ

----------


## Richard

Так?




Кстати, кусочек стадиона СКА на фото все-таки видно - присмотритесь. И Госпитальная церковь на тот момент таковой не являлась. Из нее еще в 30-е годы клуб сделали.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> чт-то мы запутались,наверное *верхний левый угол*,то что это храм Иоанна Крондштадского это да,он там давно , а вот за S-образным домом,вроде как тоже что-то на храм похоже,но это что-то другое,вот там я точно храма не помню,


 *Верхний правый угол*

----------


## Kilopovidla

> ещё скажите, *антарктидка*  Один неграмотный *риэлтор* повторил, за ним с дюжину таких же подхватило, а вы то куда? Нет такого слова в русском языке, это даже *определлением* нельзя назвать, так неизвестный автор "опуса" смутно представлял себе смысл этого "слова".


 Определения типовых домов "чешка", "харьковка", "болгарка", "бельгийка", "московка" итп, сделаны для удобства, так как они все обладают типовыми характеристиками и планировками. Используются тысячами людей и все понимают о чем речь.
Для безграмотных юнцов тоже есть определение - "школьнег".
Вроде и нет такого слова, но все понимают о ком речь-))
Да, и покури в интернете что есть "опус".

----------


## REDSOX

Если этот снимок сделан до 44-го года, то строений, которые на заднем плане, уже нет. 47-49 годах был оползень и всё ушло в море. Это факт. Могу ошибаться вгодах.

----------


## REDSOX

В конце Семинарской должен быть стадион, а его нет. Стадион был до войны.

----------


## exse

В архиве есть несколько снимков немецкой аэрофотосъемки. Утверждается, что это Одесса, хотя я  сомневаюсь. 
Вот, например, один из них. Портовые сооружения напоминают дальний правый угол порта того времени, но привязаться особо не к чему, может церковь (отметил) как-нибудь поможет определить Одесса это или нет.

----------


## REDSOX

Это не Одесса. S-образный дом не такой, как на Пироговской угол Семинарской. Там торцевая стена без балконов. На ней всегда весела реклама, типа "Летайте самолетами Аэрофлота!"

----------


## Antique

> Определения типовых домов "чешка", "харьковка", "болгарка", "бельгийка", "московка" итп, сделаны для удобства, так как они все обладают типовыми характеристиками и планировками.


 Вы не понимаете о чём говорите. Дореволюционные здания начала века проектировались по индивидуальным проектам различными городскими архитекторами. Схожесть планировок у этих дореволюционных зданий обусловлен тем, что архитекторы пользовались "заготовками" (каждый архитектор использовал свои наработки, на базе которых разрабатывался окончательный проект), и требованиям времени. Ни о каких типовых характеристиках речи быть не может. Они не более типовые, чем у многоэтажек 2000-2010-х годов. Если говорить грамотно, то следует произносить: "элитные дореволюционные жилые здания" можно и короче: "доходные дома". Несомненно, загаживают ,коверкают русский язык исключительно ради своего удобства. Подобной логикой пользуются братья наши меньшие и некоторые представители нашего вида - нагадить прямо на улице или в трамвае тоже удобнее, чем идти в отведённое место.




> Да, и покури в интернете что есть "опус".


 Курят в комнате для курения.




> Для безграмотных юнцов тоже есть определение - "школьнег".
> Вроде и нет такого слова, но все понимают о ком речь-))


 Вы хотели сказать - у безграмотных юнцов, так как именно они "мечут" подобными определениями. Вы намекаете, на уровень беседы в этой теме и хотите меня разуверить, в том, что здесь находятся люди уже вышедшие из юного возраста? ),

----------


## REDSOX

*EXCE*, обведенное вами похоже на Жуковского угол Екатериненской. За ним католический собор. А глядючи на море не вижу в порту одного мола((, а он должен быть!)

----------


## REDSOX

*EXCE* Может я сомневаюсь, но это тоже не Одесса. В правом верхнем углу здания. В Одессе их там не должно быть- парк Шевченко! Да и деревья на снимке уж очень большие. Должны быть меньше, судя по документальному фильму про Одессу. Вот.

----------


## Antique

> Это сегодняшний админкорпус. ОНПУ


 А ,вот оно как. Выходит в 50-х была реконструкция. Современный вид здания - сталинский ампир и я думал, что оно возведено в то время.

----------


## Richard

> Это не Одесса. S-образный дом не такой, как на Пироговской угол Семинарской. Там торцевая стена без балконов. На ней всегда весела реклама, типа "Летайте самолетами Аэрофлота!"


 Это Одесса, 100% См. тут В придачу могу подкинуть еще одну привязку - напротив складов/теплиц(??) по пер. Матросова находится маленький домик дореволюционной постройки с явно поповскими корнями. Сейчас это студенческая общага, расположенная напротив пятиэтажного общежития для иностранный студентов по тому же переулку. S-образное здание могло перестраиваться много раз. Изначально там была куча коммун, которые потом потихоньку переводили в отдельные квартиры. Возможно в одну из таких перестроек торцевая стена потеряла свои балкончики

----------


## ebreo

*REDSOX*  Часть домов на Пироговской восстанавливали пленные немцы после войны, 
За стадион СКА: В июле 1966 г., разрушили старый деревянный стадион, и к 7 ноября,этого же года,построили новый, каменный,с электронным табло,по тем временам,современный стадион на 20тыс.мест.На строительстве работал весь Одесский округ,вместо бульдозеров были танки с ножами,и еще очень 
много разного военного чуда.Командующим округом был генерал Бабаджанян - большой фанат спорта. На фасаде Штаба Южного оперативного командования находиться мемориальная табличка за него.

----------


## Antique

> S-образное здание могло перестраиваться много раз. Изначально там была куча коммун, которые потом потихоньку переводили в отдельные квартиры. Возможно в одну из таких перестроек торцевая стена потеряла свои балкончики


 Вот, меня балконы тоже смущали. В целом, вид фасадов зданий не такой, как на фото. Похоже на то, что была проведена реконструкция этих зданий.

----------


## REDSOX

*Richard* Могу ошибаться, но судя по рассказам, там коммун не было. А вот на счет перестройки, так не могли же все торцы перестроить? Архитектурный облик сохранился единый. 
*ebero* Про СКА ничего не могу сказать, не помню, а вот Динамо должен быть. Он обустроен до войны, а он не просматривается на фото.

----------


## REDSOX

> Вот, меня балконы тоже смущали. В целом, вид фасадов зданий не такой, как на фото. Похоже на то, что была проведена реконструкция этих зданий.


 Вы тоже заметили??? Там, со стороны Семинарской тоже балконы, а на самом деле вход и лестница с большими окнами по межэтажным пролетам. Интересная перестройка...

----------


## Пушкин

Политеховское здание тоже наверно перестроенно, там сейчас колонны со второго этажа над входом, на фото их нет.

----------


## ebreo

*REDSOX* Со стороны Семинарской есть как и чистая торцевая стена, так и балконы (подьезд № 1 называется)
За стадион Динамо: http://www.vista.odessa.ua/odessa/media/odessa/0897/38.htm

----------


## ebreo

а вообще было бы интересно узнать, всё таки -в каком году фото сделано

----------


## REDSOX

> *REDSOX* Со стороны Семинарской есть как и чистая торцевая стена, так и балконы (подьезд № 1 называется)
> За стадион Динамо: http://www.vista.odessa.ua/odessa/media/odessa/0897/38.htm


 Ну и..?  Если мне не изменяет память, то до войны на этом стадионе играл в футбол и начинал тренером Анатолий Тарасов.

----------


## Antique

> Политеховское здание тоже наверно перестроенно, там сейчас колонны со второго этажа над входом, на фото их нет.


 Я тоже не думаю, что здание 30-х стали бы рушить через 20-ть лет после постройки. Было здание в стиле конструктивизм, а переделали в сталинский ампир, хотя думается, что это было излишком.

----------


## Richard

> Я тоже не думаю, что здание 30-х стали бы рушить через 20-ть лет после постройки. Было здание в стиле конструктивизм, а переделали в сталинский ампир, хотя думается, что это было излишком.


 Во времена оккупации многие здания в городе выгорели до коробки. После восстановления часть из них изменились до неузнаваемости. Пример такой перестройки - здание бывшего Юнкерского училища на Итальянском бульваре,3 Там, где сейчас штаб ВВС. Оно по фасаду утыкано всяким серпами и молотами со снопьями пшеницы. Мало того, на мраморном крыльце даже год стоит - 1954. Никогда не скажеь что это здание дореволюционной постройки.

----------


## ebreo

> Там, со стороны Семинарской тоже балконы, а на самом деле вход и лестница с большими окнами по межэтажным пролетам


  - это по поводу "ну и...."




> Если мне не изменяет память, то до войны на этом стадионе играл в футбол и начинал тренером Анатолий Тарасов.


  - Тарасов отыграл в составе одесского Динамо всего один сезон в 1939 году, после чего его забрали в ЦДКА

----------


## Antique

> Во времена оккупации многие здания в городе выгорели до коробки. После восстановления часть из них изменились до неузнаваемости. Пример такой перестройки - здание бывшего Юнкерского училища на Итальянском бульваре,3


 О, так вот что это было, спасибо, потихоньку вырисовывается дореволюционная картина этого района. 




> Там, где сейчас штаб ВВС.


 Штаб ВВС это оказывается военная часть А0800... Замаскировались )





> Оно по фасаду утыкано всяким серпами и молотами со снопьями пшеницы.


 Вот и я думал, что это здание советской монументальной постройки. Но сами по себе серпы и молоты это конечно не показатель в общем случае. Эти символы стали популярны ещё до революции. Дух эпохи так сказать. Вот к примеру Пассаж встречает нас дореволюционными скульптурами рабочего и колхозницы )) Но вот сама стилистика скульптур в советское время пошла с уклоном в соцреализм.

----------


## REDSOX

> - это по поводу "ну и...." 
> Так я и говорю. что обратите внимание, что на фото, там где сейчас вход с торца Семинарской, на старом снимке, находятся балконы. Если была перестройка и там сделали вход, то получается, что во всех зданиях переделали входы? Я не спорю, а только констатирую увиденное.
> 
> 
>  - Тарасов отыграл в составе одесского Динамо всего один сезон в 1939 году, после чего его забрали в ЦДКА


 О! А играл он на стадионе, которого нет на снимке, а должен быть. Я тоже считал, что Динамо молодой стадион, а из мемуаров Тарасова узнал, что он был до войны. Вот.

----------


## mlch

> *Richard* Про СКА ничего не могу сказать, не помню, а вот Динамо должен быть. Он обустроен до войны, а он не просматривается на фото.


 А что должно просматриваться? Свободное пространство? Так оно там и видно. А трибуны на Динамо небольшие, деревянные. Наверняка неоднократно менявшиеся за время существования стадиона.

----------


## mlch

> Это Одесса, 100% См. тут В придачу могу подкинуть еще одну привязку - напротив складов/теплиц(??) по пер. Матросова находится маленький домик дореволюционной постройки с явно поповскими корнями. Сейчас это студенческая общага, расположенная напротив пятиэтажного общежития для иностранный студентов по тому же переулку. S-образное здание могло перестраиваться много раз. Изначально там была куча коммун, которые потом потихоньку переводили в отдельные квартиры. Возможно в одну из таких перестроек торцевая стена потеряла свои балкончики


 Поддерживаю.

----------


## kravshik

> В архиве есть несколько снимков немецкой аэрофотосъемки. Утверждается, что это Одесса, хотя я  сомневаюсь. 
> Вот, например, один из них. Портовые сооружения напоминают дальний правый угол порта того времени, но привязаться особо не к чему, может церковь (отметил) как-нибудь поможет определить Одесса это или нет.
> Вложение 1001055


 похоже на Одессу,выделенный дом-он специфический с определенной архитектурой-угол Жуковского и Екатерининской,а за ним Католический костел.....

----------


## briz

> похоже на Одессу,выделенный дом-он специфический с определенной архитектурой-угол Жуковского и Екатерининской,а за ним Католический костел.....


  вы правы. Однозначно, Одесса.

----------


## mlch

> В архиве есть несколько снимков немецкой аэрофотосъемки. Утверждается, что это Одесса, хотя я  сомневаюсь. 
> Вот, например, один из них. Портовые сооружения напоминают дальний правый угол порта того времени, но привязаться особо не к чему, может церковь (отметил) как-нибудь поможет определить Одесса это или нет.
> Вложение 1001055


 А можно это же фото без наложения?  Ну и крупнее, если это возможно.

----------


## mlch

> похоже на Одессу,выделенный дом-он специфический с определенной архитектурой-угол Жуковского и Екатерининской,а за ним Католический костел.....


 Сомневающиеся могут сравнить:

----------


## kravshik

я как раз это фото и хотел выложить для сравнения))))

----------


## krust

_оказывается_ на Привокзальной площади квартировал памятник "вождю народов", а в Морском музее помимо гарпунной пушки, на другом балконе был макет маяка.

----------


## Kilopovidla

Уточкино, 1956



здесь  http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/103646.html  еще немного.

----------


## Kilopovidla



----------


## Kilopovidla



----------


## Kilopovidla



----------


## Kilopovidla



----------


## kravshik

Еще чуток......

http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/103833.html

----------


## Kilopovidla



----------


## kravshik

и где оно находилось-не нашел....не узнаю....???

----------


## Kilopovidla

В 1900 году на Красном кресте были арестантские роты жандармерии.
Место, где расположена водонасосная станция, принадлежала женскому благотворительному обществу.
А когда ее построили то?


А Дидрихсона была Институтской улицей, хотя никаких институтов там еще не было-)

----------


## Kilopovidla

> и где оно находилось-не нашел....не узнаю....???


 "Популярная водолечебница перешла в 1860 году к сыну основателя, доктору  Льву Моисеевичу Шорштейну, который перенес ее практически в центр  города, построив новое здание на углу улиц Карантинной (сейчас - улица  Олеши) и Греческой, № 7 (9)"
Тут еще пара фоток есть:
http://viknaodessa.od.ua/?Drozdovskiy

----------


## victor.odessa

Лечение водой - гидропатия - получила в Европе широкое распространение в ХIХ веке. В Германии были написаны основополагающие труды по этой медицинской отрасли. В Одессе еще в 1848 году доктор медицины, вольнопрактикующий лекарь Моисей Михайлович Шорштейн "в двух верстах от города" открыл первую в Одессе и на Юге России частную гидропатическую лечебницу, где успешно применял водолечение. Заведение лекаря М.М. Шорштейна стало вторым такого рода заведением в России после московского.

Популярная водолечебница перешла в 1860 году к сыну основателя, доктору Льву Моисеевичу Шорштейну, который перенес ее практически в центр города, построив новое здание на углу улиц Карантинной (сейчас - улица Олеши) и Греческой, № 7 (9). Выбор места был не случаен и определен, главным образом, наличием на участке "под тонким слоем чернозема и глины скалы, в которой вырыт колодец, имеющий в изобилии ключевую воду температуры +9°R" (11°С).

----------


## victor.odessa

> А Дидрихсона была Институтской улицей, хотя никаких институтов там еще не было-)


 На Внешней улице в 1829-1833гг.по проекту арх.Боффо, за чертой бывшего порто-франко в зелёном массиве возводится институт благородных девиц, вскоре принятый под покровительство государыни. В 1859г. для него было построено новое здание, ныне один из корпусов Морского университета на Внешней,34 / Дидрихсона / Институтская.

----------


## mlch

> А Дидрихсона была Институтской улицей, хотя никаких институтов там еще не было-)


 Там был Институт благородных девиц.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Место, где расположена водонасосная станция, принадлежала женскому благотворительному обществу.
> *А когда ее построили то?*


 В 1873-м.
Женскому благотворительному обществу принадлежала территория и здания НИИ телевидения (за водонасосной станцией)
На плане, который у Вас показан территории разделены.

----------


## Ser.Fil

А как вам такой ПЛАН :
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=11266700&postcount=1777 ,

и потеряем всю Отраду !!!

----------


## exse

Дом Навроцкого.
10.04.2010

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А как вам такой ПЛАН :
> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=11266700&postcount=1777 ,
> 
> и потеряем всю Отраду !!!


 В старом списке по Отраде тоже ничего не было. Хотя все знают, что дом Орловых, например, был памятником. А чтобы снять статус с отдельного дома, нужны какие-то безумные усилия. А вот переутвердить в соответствии с новыми критериями - и все получается, и чиновник, и застройщик довольны. В каком-то  источнике я встречала, что мы в минусе на 900 единиц охраны. Ну где-то так

----------


## OdGen

> Дом Навроцкого.
> 10.04.2010
> Вложение 1017778


 Уже давно пытались вырвать. В прошлом году изрисовали этот же дом со строны Оперного.

----------


## ebreo

http://*************/?p=61845 Одесские мосты

----------


## exse

Ну, вот еще одной улицей стало больше...
Видимо я плохо учил историю города, что никак не могу понять каким таким выдающимся боком имели отношение к Одессе Рабин, Шухевич, Франко, а теперь еще и Качиньский, что их навечно вписали в историю города назвав в их честь улицы и поставив памятники наравне с Пушкиным, Мицкевичем, Гоголем?

----------


## Пушкин

Почему именно в центре надо было переименовать? Есть же новые районы...

----------


## Trs

А теперь у нас фильма-абсурда - ведь нумерация на оставшейся Польской не с №1...

----------


## Jaak Logus

Пропустил, какую именно улицу переименовали?

----------


## Trs

Польскую от Дерибасовской до Бунина

----------


## ebreo

> Польскую от Дерибасовской до Бунина


  Это как? Может быть от Еврейской до Дерибасовской

----------


## Jaak Logus

А еще есть Польская на Ленпоселке, почему бы ее не переименовать?

----------


## Trs

> Это как? Может быть от Еврейской до Дерибасовской


 Вы не знаете, что Польская начинается от Дерибасовской? "Кузнечик" (памятник) стоит в начале обеих этих улиц.

----------


## JN

> Почему именно в центре надо было переименовать? Есть же новые районы...


 А меня такое впечатление создается, что просыпаясь каждое утро Гурвиц только и думает о том, как еще можно поиздеваться над этим городом.
Я конечно не против того, чтоб именами видных деятелей называли улицы, но не исторические же. А только построенные или те, чья история связана с этими людьми.
Нужно не забыть, когда однажды сменится эта городская власть и восстановить истинно одесские названия улиц.
Я уже не говорю о том, что Качинский лепится до Одессы, как горбатый до стенки.

----------


## ebreo

*Trs* Я знаю, что она упирается в Еврейскую. А вот как можно переименовать часть улицы-не знаю)))

----------


## Maksy

> Сфотографируйте для потомков
> 
> 30.03.2010 г.
> _При подготовке градостроительного обоснования и эскизного проекта размещения многоквартирного жилого комплекса со встроенно-пристроенными офисными помещениями и подземным паркингом по улице Спиридоновской, 31 угол улицы Дегтярной 12 проектными организациями были изучены все генеральные планы Одессы, начиная с 1888 года. Оно и понятно: предстоит обустроить квартал периода застройки XIX века в границах улиц Асташкина, Спиридоновской, Дегтярной и Тираспольской. Памятников архитектуры в этом квартале нет, но износ жилых и хозяйственных строений составляет порядка 60%. 
> Перед архитекторами стояла непростая задача - вписать современные здания в старую застройку, чтобы они не были отторгнуты кварталом. Причем предполагается сохранение трехэтажного флигеля._
> 
> продолжение здесь http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/issue/443/8783/


 Фото для потомков  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

> *Trs* Я знаю, что она упирается в Еврейскую. А вот как можно переименовать часть улицы-не знаю)))


 А Вы не подумали, что если улица должна где-то заканчиваться, то должна ещё где-то начинаться?

----------


## Trs

> Фото для потомков


 Я толком не понял что собрались сносить и что из этого снесут, поэтому получайте.
Флигель дома №12 по Дегтярной, очевидно, в прошлом был Спиридоновской, 27, а его сосед - №29. Оба в 1902 году принадлежали С. Когану.






Дом №33 был домом №31 и принадлежал Ф. Викато





Далее я отловил дом №6 по Асташкина - в 1902 году владельцы П. Арендар и Д. Чернецкий


Табачная фабрика (Тирасп. 26)




Дом Северини (Тирасп. 24)

----------


## Сергей К

Спасибо большое за фотки!

----------


## Antique

а фабрику, оказывается, стоит посмотреть

----------


## Trs

Она особенно со двора мне интересна, не говоря уже об изнутри, но как туда попасть?...

----------


## kravshik

> Она особенно со двора мне интересна, не говоря уже об изнутри, но как туда попасть?...


 я думаю что попасть туда возможно,поговорить с охраной ,и даже может и в ее присутствии посмотреть и если хорошо договорится то может и пофотать разрешат,а делать это надо не откладывая ,так как скоро и ее могут снести,у нас сейчас это быстро либо оставят под мини бизнес-центр...,здание то в принципе хорошее,могут и не тронуть....

----------


## VikZu

Я размещал этот пост в теме «Тёщин мост в опасности»  https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=78904 . Но видимо эту тему никто не читает, и я перемещаю этот пост сюда. Конечно, мост – сооружение, в масштабе возраста города, достаточно юное, да и архитектурные достоинства его у многих вызывают сомнения. Однако он де-факто стал одним из мест определяющих сегодняшнее лицо города, и удобное для прогулок над портовой набережной. И мне не хотелось бы через год констатировать, -вот и тёщин мост мы потеряли… 
 Год назад во многих источниках поднялась волна об опасности угрожающей мосту, вследствие аварийного состояния фундамента опоры со стороны Воронцовского дворца. Опора сорвана с крепления, и полотно моста едет в направлении залива. Уже тогда явно видна была трещина между полотном моста и мостовой у колоннады дворца. За эту зиму мост съехал в сторону еще больше. Трещина со стороны ротонды Воронцовского дворца увеличилась. Пора, имхо, мост закрывать для движения, иначе когда-нибудь он рухнет вместе с пешеходами. Особенно опасно будет во время очередного забега бешеных невест!
Впрочем, смотрите фото. Здесь, по-моему, даже видно как мост слегка изогнут дугой. Место съёмок трещины обозначено красным овалом. Я кстати проверял створ перил моста. Явной дуги не видно, но и однозначно сказать что, створ прямолинейный нельзя, имхо.







Присмотритесь к парапету, он заехал уже на проход моста! 

Кто и что думает по этому поводу?

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Присмотритесь к парапету, он заехал уже на проход моста! 
> 
> Кто и что думает по этому поводу?


 Я уже года 3 не хожу по нему.
Очень он стал зыбкий, раскачивается сильно. 
Раньше был гораздо надежнее, устойчивее, чисто по ощущениям.

----------


## OdGen

*Maksy* и *Trs* спасибо за фото!

----------


## OdGen

*VikZu*
А что можно думать по поводу моста? Вы все правильно написали. Мостом, как и домом, нужно заниматься. Я заглядывал под мост и со стороны коллонады, и снизу, с улицы Приморской и могу лишь подтвердить Вашу информацию.
Думаю, что "замки влюбленных" и "парады невест" прочности ему не добавляют. Когда мосты строят, все-таки нагрузку рассчитвали. Думаю, в один прекрасный (а для кого-то не очень) момент он рухнет вместе с очередной свадьбой или парадом.

----------


## georadar

> Кто и что думает по этому поводу?


 Его каждый год на день физика студенты физфака целенаправленно раскачивают. С них надо деньги на ремонт выбивать за постоянную, умышленную порчу инженерного сооружения.

Вот в интернете что пишут по этому поводу:



> Мост уникален, даже, несмотря на легенду: он выполнен целиком из железобетона, промежуточные опоры отсутствуют напрочь. И вот уже более десятка лет в Одессе существует милый обычай под названием раскачивание тещиного моста. Суть в следующем. Во время народных гуляний граждане останавливаются посреди моста и начинают дружно подпрыгивать. После десятка таких прыжков останавливаются, но переправа продолжает вибрировать и самостоятельно подбрасывает отдыхающих сантиметров на пять-десять. Правда, милиционеры этого не любят, справедливо опасаясь, что мост когда-нибудь, да и рухнет.

----------


## Assedo 100

санаторий "Дружба"

----------


## Assedo 100

еще

----------


## Assedo 100

вот еще

----------


## Assedo 100

Пейзаж Новой Аркадии...
во что превратили курортное место города Гурвиц и Ко.

----------


## Assedo 100

Попытки востановить дворец Гагарина..
монсты из бетона и тут зажали..все пространство...

----------


## Assedo 100

фото

----------


## Пушкин

> фото


 Вроде как это не дача Гагарина, уже говорили тут, дача была на месте резиденции мэра...

----------


## Пушкин

> санаторий "Дружба"


 Года полтора назад - здание было ещё живое...

----------


## Assedo 100

начало убийства Тираспольской

----------


## Maksy

а чего убийства?

----------


## Assedo 100

фото для потомков..бывшая пицерия

----------


## Assedo 100

> а чего убийства?


 А тебе нравится голая улица с карликовыми деревьями..
по которой летом просто невозможно ходить?

----------


## Assedo 100

а ведь можно было переложить брусчатку как на Еврейской...
и где та брусчатка с Успенской!? Тираспольской!? Приморского бульвара!?
Дядя Эдик..все город разводит..

----------


## Сергей К

> Вроде как это не дача Гагарина, уже говорили тут, дача была на месте резиденции мэра...


 нет нет, это именно дворец князя А.Гагарина, а резиденция мэра это которая? не далеко отсюда в сторону санатория Россия или в Санаторном переулке?

----------


## Пушкин

> нет нет, это именно дворец князя А.Гагарина, а резиденция мэра это которая? не далеко отсюда в сторону санатория Россия или в Санаторном переулке?


 Я тоже был такого же мнения, но мои оппоненты меня переубедили. Резиденция в метрах двухста от этого здания - за санаторием пограничников.

----------


## Сергей К

Ну он находится на территории участка князя Гагарина согласно планам и 1894 и последующих. Так что гагаринский это. А та резиденция - такой дом с башенкой? Что-то сомнительно что это мэрская резиденция, я туда заглядывал, там какие-то детские качели-карусели внутри... И находится она на территории, принадлежавшей Шестаковой.

----------


## Сергей К

> А тебе нравится голая улица с карликовыми деревьями..
> по которой летом просто невозможно ходить?


 а Вы на фотографии старой Одессы посмотрите - там все деревья маленькие)

----------


## Assedo 100

> а Вы на фотографии старой Одессы посмотрите - там все деревья маленькие)


 Согласен деревья маленькие..но то были деревья акации..платаны...
а не карликовые клены..максимальная высота которого 3 метра...
тени от такого дерева как от телеграфного столба

----------


## Maksy

Они не карликовые, они ещё не выросли. Может это не так, но я не смог найти информацию, по клёны высотой 3 метра, и про то, что именно они посажены на тираспольской.

----------


## Сергей К

Клены высотой в три метра? Это что спецзаказ из Японии?))) Думаю на это денег не хватит. Кстати, в Питере например исходят из практики того, что деревья заслоняют красоту питерских фасадов, и деревьев мало, зато правда парков много, целые острова). Так что может трехметровые деревья это и не плохой вариант - может кто лишний раз голову подымет и удивится, в каком всё ещё красивом городе мы живем...

----------


## Сергей К

А вот с переделкой бульвара (Приморского) - действительно ерунда. Мало того, что скажем так, не очень красиво, так еще и безобразно положена плитка (та, что на пешеходной части) - она вся вздыбилась, ходит под ногами не приятно, щели в несколько пальцев, потрескалась - присмотрелся а лежит то она прямо на земле. Ну зато дома красиво теперь смотрятся.)

----------


## Сергей К

Что мне сейчас плохо станет - не могу поверить просто - согласно новому списку памятников архитектуры утв. Мин культом, на Французском бульваре только ЧЕТЫРЕ памятника архитектуры, да каких... : 
Французький (Пролетарський) бул., 17 - арка Отрады 
Французький (Пролетарський) бул., 48-50 - Ботанический сад
Французький (Пролетарський) бул., 49-51 - институт глазных болезней
Французький (Пролетарський) бул., 52 - санаторий Дзержинского

похоже это конец бульвару

----------


## chestnaya

Уважаемые ценители старой Одессы!
Нет ли у кого-нибудь достоверной информации о годе постройки старого корпуса ОГАСА (Бывший строительный институт) по адресу Дидрихсона 4. Есть предположение,  что это одно из зданий института благородных девиц. Может где-то планы сохранились или фотографии?

----------


## Пушкин

> Что мне сейчас плохо станет - не могу поверить просто - согласно новому списку памятников архитектуры утв. Мин культом, на Французском бульваре только ЧЕТЫРЕ памятника архитектуры, да каких... : 
> Французький (Пролетарський) бул., 17 - арка Отрады 
> Французький (Пролетарський) бул., 48-50 - Ботанический сад
> Французький (Пролетарський) бул., 49-51 - институт глазных болезней
> Французький (Пролетарський) бул., 52 - санаторий Дзержинского
> 
> похоже это конец бульвару


  В Держинке по мойму только одно старое здание - здание церкви, а в Филатова все постройки сталинской эпохи...

----------


## Сергей К

> В Держинке по мойму только одно старое здание - здание церкви, а в Филатова все постройки сталинской эпохи...


 так а я о чем... Все, еще оставшиеся особняки теперь под снос, легко и просто...

----------


## Пушкин

> так а я о чем... Все, еще оставшиеся особняки теперь под снос, легко и просто...


 Да уж...

----------


## OdGen

> Что мне сейчас плохо станет - не могу поверить просто - согласно новому списку памятников архитектуры утв. Мин культом, на Французском бульваре только ЧЕТЫРЕ памятника архитектуры, да каких... : 
> Французький (Пролетарський) бул., 17 - арка Отрады 
> Французький (Пролетарський) бул., 48-50 - Ботанический сад
> Французький (Пролетарський) бул., 49-51 - институт глазных болезней
> Французький (Пролетарський) бул., 52 - санаторий Дзержинского
> 
> похоже это конец бульвару


 Какой Минкульт, такой и перечень. Позор составителям на радость застройщикам!

----------


## Assedo 100

> Они не карликовые, они ещё не выросли. Может это не так, но я не смог найти информацию, по клёны высотой 3 метра, и про то, что именно они посажены на тираспольской.


 Это именно низкоростущий клен...советую..в мае пройтись по Тираспольской и посмотреть на листья и на структуру дерева...это породия на деревья которые смогут прикрыть от жаркого одесского солнца

----------


## Assedo 100

> Клены высотой в три метра? Это что спецзаказ из Японии?))) Думаю на это денег не хватит. Кстати, в Питере например исходят из практики того, что деревья заслоняют красоту питерских фасадов, и деревьев мало, зато правда парков много, целые острова). Так что может трехметровые деревья это и не плохой вариант - может кто лишний раз голову подымет и удивится, в каком всё ещё красивом городе мы живем...


 Сравнение с Питером не коректное...
там такое жаркое лето????
советую..летом пройти всю Тираспольскую..от начала и до конца..мозги быстро закипят..+ нагретый очень полезный асфальт...вместо брусчатки..
Убитая улица..

----------


## Сергей К

Да вырастут деревья! Не переживайте!
__________________________________

Господа, неравнодушные к Французскому бульвару, к ее архитектуре, истории, может стоит что-то предпринять? Честное слово, в голове не укладывается - бульвар превратят в поскот с улучшенными фасадами. Писать, создать волну, потеряем ведь!!!!!!!

----------


## Скрытик

Я вчера по нему проехал и тоскливо стало. Он уже на поскот похож

----------


## Пушкин

> Да вырастут деревья! Не переживайте!
> __________________________________
> 
> Господа, неравнодушные к Французскому бульвару, к ее архитектуре, истории, может стоит что-то предпринять? Честное слово, в голове не укладывается - бульвар превратят в поскот с улучшенными фасадами. Писать, создать волну, потеряем ведь!!!!!!!


 Полностью поддерживаю

----------


## Сорос

> Я толком не понял что собрались сносить и что из этого снесут, поэтому получайте.
> Флигель дома №12 по Дегтярной, очевидно, в прошлом был Спиридоновской, 27, а его сосед - №29. Оба в 1902 году принадлежали С. Когану.


 в этом доме мой знакомый живёт, был я там. Сарай-сараем, давно пора его снести

----------


## Сорос

> А тебе нравится голая улица с карликовыми деревьями..
> по которой летом просто невозможно ходить?


 выступал биолог по ТВ недвижимости. У него было другое замечание к клёнам на Тираспольской. По его словам, они плохо переносят загазованный воздух центра, это их убьёт. Нужно было садить более приспособленные , стойкие деревья.
 В целом обновлённая Тираспольская лично мне нравиться намного больше старой и запущенной

----------


## Скрытик

Я не могу понять одного. Кризис, замороженные стройки. Точно знаю что десятки проектов заморожены на много лет. Прогресстрой распродает гораздо более вкусные площадки (возле бывшего кинотеатра Зирка, к примеру, и покупателей нет). Уже начатые стройки просто еле движутся - пример на Разумовской.
Что они утверждают? Или это задел на будущее?
За что я благодарен кризису, что он остановил тотальное разрушение центра. Может что-то изменится в лучшую сторону...
А глазырин мразь - почему такие твари живут на земле????
Ну куда ему это бабло, ему жить осталось совсем ничего - неужели не лучше оставить о себе что-то светлое???

----------


## Trs

> Я вчера по нему проехал и тоскливо стало. Он уже на поскот похож


 Месяц назад накорябал в paint'e вот такую вещь. Перед концом света.

----------


## V_efire

не надо гнать на Тираспольскую и Успенскую - сделали очень даже хорошо!!! может ходить по ним и жарко, зато ездить приятно

----------


## JN

> Господа, неравнодушные к Французскому бульвару, к ее архитектуре, истории, может стоит что-то предпринять? Честное слово, в голове не укладывается - бульвар превратят в поскот с улучшенными фасадами. Писать, создать волну, потеряем ведь!!!!!!!


 Давайте попробуем. Только как это готовить здесь, под присмотром ГЭЙ-клубов и ГЭЙ-парадов? Жалко, что время потеряно: все было бы легче, если бы мы не расслабились после первой вылазки.

----------


## JN

> Я вчера по нему проехал и тоскливо стало. Он уже на поскот похож


 Да, от Французского осталась ели половина. Но разве гнидам объяснишь, что тебе больно? Только вытравить.

----------


## JN

Trs, пошли свое творение на конкурс проектов реконструкции Французского бульвара. Ты имеешь реальные шансы получить первую премию, обойдя даже Глазырина.

P.S. Скрытик, ты слишком оптимистично смотришь на будущее Глазырина - он еще не плохо выглядит и наверняка имеет обширные планы. Так что нас еще ждут его богомерзкие сюрпризы.

----------


## Сорос

> Я не могу понять одного. Кризис, замороженные стройки.


 пока все документы утрясут, согласуют, подпишут, как раз и кризис закончится :smileflag:

----------


## Menada

> Да вырастут деревья! Не переживайте!
> __________________________________
> 
> Господа, неравнодушные к Французскому бульвару, к ее архитектуре, истории, может стоит что-то предпринять? Честное слово, в голове не укладывается - бульвар превратят в поскот с улучшенными фасадами. Писать, создать волну, потеряем ведь!!!!!!!


  Поддерживаю! сама там выросла, и до сих пор живёт моя бабулька в последнем полуразрушенном дворике напротив музкомедии. совсем скоро билдинговые монстры и туда подберутся... И увы, власть и баблосы имущие сильнее наших возмутительных потуг....

----------


## Kilopovidla

> А глазырин мразь - почему такие твари живут на земле????
> Ну куда ему это бабло, ему жить осталось совсем ничего - неужели не лучше оставить о себе что-то светлое???


 Не для себя старается, для потомков.
Своих.

----------


## Сергей К

Может организуем встречу и решим что можно сделать?

----------


## Пушкин

> Может организуем встречу и решим что можно сделать?


 Полностью поддерживаю!

----------


## JN

Годится. Списываемся пока личкой.

----------


## chestnaya

Собраться, конечно, неплохо. 
Город обновляться все-равно будет. Надо выбрать знаковые объекты - все сохранить не удасться - и их защищать. Все, что невыгодно - не сохранится. Его либо снесут, либо здания сами разрушаться. Надо придумать каким образом сохранение старой архитектуры сделать выгодным для баблонафтов, на меценатство и  совесть  рассчитывать не приходится. 
Проекты нужны с технико-экономическим обоснованием. Будем даром проекты делать хотя бы на уровне картинок с ТЭО - будет шанс что-либо сохранить, не будем - все потуги тщетны.

----------


## Trs

> Надо выбрать знаковые объекты - все сохранить не удастся - и их защищать.


 И что мы получим? Стеклянные поезда домов с иногда появляющимися "фасад сохранён"?

----------


## chestnaya

Ваши предложения?....

----------


## Trs

Существует такое понятие - охранная зона, у нас, если не ошибаюсь, таковой является Приморский бульвар. Охранные зоны могут охватывать различные участки города, регламентируя высотность, ограничения на снос и надстройку, требования к реконструкции зданий.

----------


## chestnaya

Французкий бульвар тоже на сегодня охранная зона по словам Штербуль. Существует 2 зоны: первая - Приморский и вокруг, вторая - французкий бульвар. Толку только от этого мало. И в охранной зоне делают что хотят.

----------


## Antique

почему бы вообще не запретить строить в секторе ограниченном улицами старопортофранковской и пантелеймоновской? Разве застройщики не будут застраивать ту же Заставу ІІІ, если не смогут найти место получше? 
Новострои требуют соответствующей инфраструктуры, которую центр города не может предложить.

Что касается окон, то следует запретить замену оригинальных окон и дверей на металопластик, увеличивать оконные проёмы или пристраивать что-либо к стене.

И конечно самаясоль в том, что вышеописаные пункты тяжело реализовать, застройщики по сути являются криминальными элементами, которые с властью на "ты".

----------


## Сорос

прямо резервация в центре

----------


## Пушкин

> почему бы вообще не запретить строить в секторе ограниченном улицами старопортофранковской и пантелеймоновской? Разве застройщики не будут застраивать ту же Заставу ІІІ, если не смогут найти место получше? 
> Новострои требуют соответствующей инфраструктуры, которую центр города не может предложить.
> 
> Что касается окон, то следует запретить замену оригинальных окон и дверей на металопластик, увеличивать оконные проёмы или пристраивать что-либо к стене.
> 
> И конечно самаясоль в том, что вышеописаные пункты тяжело реализовать, застройщики по сути являются криминальными элементами, которые с властью на "ты".


 Ну вообще не строиться то же нельзя - есть пустоты, аварийные дома, просто застройка не должна нарушать историко-архитектурную среду, со столяркой тоже проблемы - время, шашель и т.д.

----------


## Trs

А вот я дилемму принёс в нашу беседу об охранных зонах.
Что делать с росписями в парадных? На *фото 1* - старинная роспись в одном из домов на Новосельского, с которой слезла штукатурка последующих лет. Это фото начала марта, сейчас там ещё лучше всё видно. На *фото 2* - оригинальная роспись чёрного хода в доме на Екатерининской.

----------


## Antique

> Ну вообще не строиться то же нельзя - есть пустоты, аварийные дома, просто застройка не должна нарушать историко-архитектурную среду, со столяркой тоже проблемы - время, шашель и т.д.


 На месте пустот можно разбивать небольшие скверики, это гарантия того, что количество "случайно сгоревших зданий" не будет увеличиваться, и застройку этих участков лучше оставить более разумным потомкам.

Если уж со столяркой очень плохо, то можно сделать копию из дерева. Окна и двери это такой же декор, как и лепка, они учавствуют в формировании облика здания, особенно это касается эпохи модерна.




> Что делать с росписями в парадных? На *фото 1* - старинная роспись в одном из домов на Новосельского, с которой слезла штукатурка последующих лет. Это фото начала марта, сейчас там ещё лучше всё видно. На *фото 2* - оригинальная роспись чёрного хода в доме на Екатерининской.


 Знакомые фото, неплохо, если бы кто-нибудь составил каталог сохранившихся интерьеров. Также в интернете встречаются фото подьезда с круглыми фресками.

----------


## chestnaya

Однозначно - восстанавливать и сохранять.

----------


## chestnaya

> неплохо, если бы *кто-нибудь* составил каталог сохранившихся интерьеров. Также в интернете встречаются фото подьезда с круглыми фресками.


 Кто кто-нибудь? Всякая работа требует времени и затрат. За работу положено вознаграждение , на одном энтузиазме далеко не уедешь, к сожалению.

----------


## Antique

> Кто кто-нибудь? Всякая работа требует времени и затрат. За работу положено вознаграждение , на одном энтузиазме далеко не уедешь, к сожалению.


 Ну так только в Одессе могут сказать. Не исключено, что найдутся энтузиасты, которым будет важно донести исскуство до людей и интерьеры парадных станут достоянием общественности.

----------


## chestnaya

> Ну так только в Одессе могут сказать. Не исключено, что найдутся энтузиасты, которым будет важно донести исскуство до людей и интерьеры парадных станут достоянием общественности.


 Дай Бог, пусть найдутся, будем благодарны бесконечно. Это должны быть беззаботные, обеспеченные люди, которые не заняты ежедневным длительным трудом и простоем в одесских пробках. Таких, к сожалению, мало, а энтузиастов среди них почти нет. Надежда только на "ПОЧТИ".

----------


## A.G.P.

> Кто кто-нибудь? Всякая работа требует времени и затрат. За работу положено вознаграждение , на одном энтузиазме далеко не уедешь, к сожалению.


 Если этим будет заниматься один - то да, а если человек, у которого есть фотоаппарат, сделает детальную съемку хотя бы одного здания (например, своего дома), то все может получиться.

Можно создать электронный каталог "трехмерных" подробных фотографий зданий-памятников архитетуры, что позволит в случае их разрушения затем восстановить их внешний вид (помню, что по телевизору жаловались на то, что отсутствие фотографий разрушенных зданий является большой проблемой).

Что касается места, где это все можно хранить, то вполне подойдет майкрософтовский сервис - http://photosynth.net/ (работает на технологии Silverlight - http://www.silverlight.net/ ), который позволяет создавать трехмерную картину на основе множества фотографий объекта, который также можно использовать совместно с http://www.bing.com/maps/explore/ (привязать фотографии к объекту на карте Одессы).

Примеры того, что может получиться:
Оперный - http://photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid=9afa3467-2fdc-49f3-8575-be761d7e79d0
Памятник Пушкину - http://photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid=7001e26b-2abb-4b0b-8427-4ddffdad2a65
Дом с Атлантами - http://photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid=588bddbc-43ca-4e80-b193-7347d591bed5

Больше "трехмерных" фотографий Одессы (пока мало) здесь - http://www.bing.com/maps/explore/?or...&z=15&pid=5874

----------


## chestnaya

Сделать фото - этого мало, если говорить о каталоге, то нужны детальные обмеры, планы, обследование технического состояния, материал штукатурки и т. д. 
Картинки - это не проблема на сегодня.

----------


## Antique

> Сделать фото - этого мало, если говорить о каталоге, то нужны детальные обмеры, планы, обследование технического состояния, материал штукатурки и т. д. 
> Картинки - это не проблема на сегодня.


 Когда я говорил про каталог, то имел ввиду фотографии. Может быть вам больше нравится слово фотоальбом.

Технические данные, это хорошо, но реализовать сложно, а для фотографии нужно лишь время, энтузиазм и наличие доступа в парадные (практически все на кодовых замках.)




> Сделать фото - этого мало


 мне кажется, что не так уж и мало, многие из интерьеров видели только жильцы домов. А потом - росписи разрушаются, перила воруют, лепка сыпется и через несколько десятков лет смотреть будет не на что.

----------


## A.G.P.

chestnaya, детальные размеры зданий и планы есть в документации у соответствующих организаций. Зная размеры и имея фотографии фасадов, не составит труда вычислить размеры всех интересующих элементов фасадов. 

Что касается "обследование технического состояния, материала штукатурки и т. д. " - это явно не задача энтузиастов.

----------


## Trs

> Знакомые фото, неплохо, если бы кто-нибудь составил каталог сохранившихся интерьеров.


 Что Вы подразумеваете под "сохранившимися интерьерами"? Я могу дать адреса того, где я нашёл что-то сохранившееся, или упрямо пытающееся сохраниться, но, для начала, давайте решим, что мы ищем.

----------


## chestnaya

> chestnaya, детальные размеры зданий и планы есть в документации у соответствующих организаций. Зная размеры и имея фотографии фасадов, не составит труда вычислить размеры всех интересующих элементов фасадов. 
> 
> Что касается "обследование технического состояния, материала штукатурки и т. д. " - это явно не задача энтузиастов.


 Увы! Если бы у этих "соответствующих" организаций была документация. Нет там ничего, а если и есть, то что-то за 7-ю печатями и никто искать не будет.

А насчет тех. состояния, почему же не задача энтузиастов. Ведь энтузиасты не только среди архитекторов и художников бывают, а и среди технарей, которые эти самые обследования делать смогут.

----------


## Пушкин

> Однозначно - восстанавливать и сохранять.


  В данном случае всё зависит от жильцов этой парадной - им решать...

----------


## Сорос

> chestnaya, детальные размеры зданий и планы есть в документации у соответствующих организаций. Зная размеры и имея фотографии фасадов, не составит труда вычислить размеры всех интересующих элементов фасадов.


 а что это за организации, в которых есть планы, чертежи зданий? Уж не ЖЭКи ? У них точно ничего нет

----------


## chestnaya

> В данном случае всё зависит от жильцов этой парадной - им решать...


 Да они бы не против и даже очень за, только денег у людей нет это восстанавливать.

----------


## Сорос

> Да они бы не против и даже очень за, только денег у людей нет это восстанавливать.


 а реконструкция старых зданий по цене не уступает возведению нового здания

----------


## chestnaya

> а реконструкция старых зданий по цене не уступает возведению нового здания


 Чаще - дороже.

----------


## Сорос

> Чаще - дороже.


 согласен. Именно из за этого старые дома сносят, а взамен строят новые. Даже если будет той же этажности, по деньгам выйдет дешевле. Зато и фундаменты нормальные, и стены вертикальные, и перекрытия ж/б. Реконструировать имеет смысл памятники архитектуры и относительно крепкие дореволюционные дома (например бельгийки). Остальное дешевле снести и построить аналогичное новое

----------


## chestnaya

> согласен. Именно из за этого старые дома сносят, а взамен строят новые. Даже если будет той же этажности, по деньгам выйдет дешевле. Зато и фундаменты нормальные, и стены вертикальные, и перекрытия ж/б. Реконструировать имеет смысл памятники архитектуры и относительно крепкие дореволюционные дома (например бельгийки). Остальное дешевле снести и построить аналогичное новое


 Тут с умом тоже подходить надо. Иногда старые здания не представляют ценности и их надо сносить и строить новое, безусловно. Главное, чтоб под шумок не сносили ценное.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да они бы не против и даже очень за, только денег у людей нет это восстанавливать.


 Простите, на нет и суда нет. Они хоть понимают что живут в памятнике архитектуры, а это простите  - обязывает...

----------


## chestnaya

> Простите, на нет и суда нет. Они хоть понимают что живут в памятнике архитектуры, а это простите  - обязывает...


 Вы, наверное в 9-ти этажке сами живете?

----------


## Пушкин

> Вы, наверное в 9-ти этажке сами живете?


 Не угадали...

----------


## Vaita

> Тут с умом тоже подходить надо. Иногда старые здания не представляют ценности и их надо сносить и строить новое, безусловно. Главное, чтоб под шумок не сносили ценное.


 Ценность мне кажется нельзя определят "по- штучно". Да , есть не "ценные здания" с точки  исторической  точки зрения, но выдернуть этот дом из общего ансамбля - это как вырвать передний зуб и вставить золотой на его месте.Новый, функциональный, надежный, но выглядит ужасно

----------


## Antique

> Тут с умом тоже подходить надо. Иногда старые здания не представляют ценности.


 В любом случае представляют, если принимать во внимание историческую ценность или как элемент архитектурного ансамбля.




> Да , есть не "ценные здания" с точки  исторической  точки зрения


 Ну как это? Я понимаю с архитектурной, но если здание выстроено до 18 года, то историческая ценность несомнена.Через 100 лет это дойдёт до людей, но будет уже поздно.




> (например бельгийки)


 Не якобы "бельгийки", а здания в стиле модерн.

----------


## chestnaya

А на Пишоновской трущебы тоже сохранять будем?
Во всем нужна мера.

----------


## vieanna

> Вы, наверное в 9-ти этажке сами живете?


 А что ж так агрессивно-то?

----------


## Antique

> А на Пишоновской трущебы тоже сохранять будем?


 Будем! (если они доживут до того момента, когда выделят денег на их благоустройство, что может никогда не произойти)

----------


## Trs

Вот Пишоновская как раз ни исторической, ни архитектурной ценности в её нынешнем виде не представляет. Надо было лет 20 назад волноваться, а сейчас там уже люди только рады съезжать при расселении. Вы бы ещё предложили полуразрушенный дом в 6-м Бассейном переулке спасти. То, что есть на Пишоновской, в изобилии представлено на Мечникова, Садиковской и соседних - конкретно Пишоновскую сохранять уже не вижу смысла, так как противоаварийные работы по спасению домов сомнительной, по сравнению с прочими, ценностью - перебор. Лучше обратить внимание на Молдаванку в районе Мясоедовской - Прохоровской, где действительно есть что беречь.

----------


## Сергей К

А что Мечникова? там есть весьма достойные дома.

----------


## Antique

> Вот Пишоновская как раз ни исторической, ни архитектурной ценности в её нынешнем виде не представляет.


 Почему?

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Почему?


 Потому-что там в основном одно-двух этажный нахалстрой.

----------


## Antique

> Потому-что там в основном одно-двух этажный нахалстрой.


 То есть более-менее современные постройки? Мне казалось, что там дореволюционные дома дома бедных слоёв населения, но данный район я плохо знаю.

----------


## Trs

Там действительно дореволюционные здания, но в таком состоянии, что их полное восстановление обойдётся в две реставрации дома Руссова.

----------


## chestnaya

> А что ж так агрессивно-то?


 Почему агрессивно? Куча народу в 9-этажках живет.

----------


## chestnaya

> Там действительно дореволюционные здания, но в таком состоянии, что их полное восстановление обойдётся в две реставрации дома Руссова.


 Я думаю, что и это не поможет.

----------


## Сорос

> Там действительно дореволюционные здания, но в таком состоянии, что их полное восстановление обойдётся в две реставрации дома Руссова.


 они не являются  шедевром, чтобы можно было говорить о реставрации

----------


## Trs

А посему экстренное спасение Пишоновской пока отменяется.

----------


## Пушкин

> Почему агрессивно? Куча народу в 9-этажках живет.


 По моему эта тема не о 9ти этажках... :smileflag:

----------


## chestnaya

> А посему экстренное спасение Пишоновской пока отменяется.


 А может пойти обратным путем и обозначить, что спасать не надо и тогда в качестве альтернативы застройке Французского бульвара предлагать другие варианты? Речь, конечно, не о Заставе III.  Есть ли в центре места, где нечего спасать?

----------


## Trs

Что мы понимаем под словом "центр"? Чем ограничиваемся?

----------


## Kilopovidla

> То есть более-менее современные постройки? Мне казалось, что там дореволюционные дома дома бедных слоёв населения, но данный район я плохо знаю.


 Этот район назывался раньше "матросская слобода". Селились там, как явствует из названия, матросы, а так как район находился за чертой города, то никакой плановой застройки не было. Все халабуды строили собственноручно.
После расширения границ города район так и остался малопривлекательным для застройщиков, поэтому красивых доходных домов в нем не строили. Строили мещане малоэтажные простенькие  дома для себя.

----------


## chestnaya

> Что мы понимаем под словом "центр"? Чем ограничиваемся?


 Тем, что может быть интересно застройщику.

----------


## vieanna

> А может пойти обратным путем и обозначить, что спасать не надо и тогда в качестве альтернативы застройке Французского бульвара предлагать другие варианты? Речь, конечно, не о Заставе III.  Есть ли в центре места, где нечего спасать?


 Это не альтернатива, а увод темы к бессмыслице. Мы все отлично понимаем разницу в цене. Вид у бульвара ужасающий. Но когда я вижу Тираспольскую площадь, Греческую площадь - список можно продолжить - глаза б мои не видели. Мне все жалко, как если бы выбирать в моей квартире - что не так жалко разрушить, книжный шкаф спалить или лишиться кухни. Одесса потому и уникальна, что это пространство, где мы дома везде - днем, ночью, на Степовой, у Привоза, за Оперным, где все наощупь и пешком, где на том углу опаздывала на свидание, а на этом жили уехавшие друзья. И не в архитектурной ценности дело - не надо трогать руками мой дом, и мою жизнь - как ни громко звучит.

----------


## Пушкин

> Это не альтернатива, а увод темы к бессмыслице. Мы все отлично понимаем разницу в цене. Вид у бульвара ужасающий. Но когда я вижу Тираспольскую площадь, Греческую площадь - список можно продолжить - глаза б мои не видели. Мне все жалко, как если бы выбирать в моей квартире - что не так жалко разрушить, книжный шкаф спалить или лишиться кухни. Одесса потому и уникальна, что это пространство, где мы дома везде - днем, ночью, на Степовой, у Привоза, за Оперным, где все наощупь и пешком, где на том углу опаздывала на свидание, а на этом жили уехавшие друзья. И не в архитектурной ценности дело - не надо трогать руками мой дом, и мою жизнь - как ни громко звучит.


 Прекрасно сказано, жаль плюсомёт не работает.
Может остановимся на вопросе - кто трогает? и тогда нам возможно кое что станет ясно...

----------


## Antique

> они не являются  шедевром, чтобы можно было говорить о реставрации


 Да, но сохранение важно для истории, как память о небогатых слоях населения.




> Греческую площадь - список можно продолжить - глаза б мои не видели.


 Нынче Греческая площадь приобрела стиль кича. Особенно впечатляют своей монументалной дешевизной атланты у входа в бизнес центр.

Следующий "шедевр" - стеклянный короб на гостиннице "Большая Московская". Вся стилистика псу под хвост, ну не клеятся к модерну различные стеклянные надстройки.

----------


## chestnaya

> . И не в архитектурной ценности дело - не надо трогать руками мой дом, и мою жизнь - как ни громко звучит.


 Трогать надо, иначе  облупится, потрещит, и развалится. Все требует обновления, только делать это надо не варварски.

----------


## chestnaya

> Да, но сохранение важно для истории, как память о небогатых слоях населения.


 Тогда зачем восстанавливали после войны здания? Уничтожали память о войне? По Вашей логике надо было оставить руины.

----------


## Сорос

> И не в архитектурной ценности дело - не надо трогать руками мой дом, и мою жизнь - как ни громко звучит.


 раз это ваш дом, то и наведите порядок в нём . А пока что в большинстве старых домов отродясь, со времён царя Гороха, капремонта нормального не было. 
Дальше тянуть уже некуда. ДомА на ладан дышат и не дай Бог произойдёт землетрясение. Поскладываются , как карточные домики

----------


## Пушкин

> раз это ваш дом, то и наведите порядок в нём . А пока что в большинстве старых домов отродясь, со времён царя Гороха, капремонта нормального не было


 Одесса тоже наш дом, как бы получить возможность одесситам навести в нём порядок?

----------


## vieanna

> Трогать надо, иначе  облупится, потрещит, и развалится. Все требует обновления, только делать это надо не варварски.


 


> Тогда зачем восстанавливали после войны здания? Уничтожали память о войне? По Вашей логике надо было оставить руины.


 


> раз это ваш дом, то и наведите порядок в нём . А пока что в большинстве старых домов отродясь, со времён царя Гороха, капремонта нормального не было


 Милые гости темы, меня все отлично поняли. Я говорю о том, что РАЗРУШЕНО и ЗАМЕНЕНО монстрами, а не о реставрации. Реставрировать и сохранять НУЖНО, менять на новые дома НЕ НУЖНО. Ясно?

----------


## Сорос

> Одесса тоже наш дом, как бы получить возможность одесситам навести в нём порядок?


 всё , как всегда , упирается в деньги. 
Давайте предположим, что себестоимость  реконструкции старого дореволюционного дома  без особых изысков (атлантов и кариотид) стоит 500 дол/м2. (предположим ,ширина 12 м, длина 50м, высота-4 этажа. Итого 12*50*4*500 дол=1 200 000 дол.
Где мы возмём миллион долларов на его реконструкцию?
 Если этот вопрос решится , тогда и будет дело. А пока он не решён, всё так и останется на уровне разговоров

----------


## Antique

> Тогда зачем восстанавливали после войны здания? Уничтожали память о войне? По Вашей логике надо было оставить руины.


 Восстанавливали как раз по моей логике. По вашей логике руины следовало снести и возвести новострои.




> всё , как всегда , упирается в деньги. 
> де мы возмём миллион долларов на его реконструкцию?
>  Если этот вопрос решится , тогда и будет дело. А пока он не решён, всё так и останется на уровне разговоров


 да, первым делом стоит спасать архитектуру самую ценную с художественной точки зрения. это безусловно.

----------


## Trs

> Тем, что может быть интересно застройщику.


 Это не ответ. Тогда у нас и Крыжановка - центр.




> Это не альтернатива, а увод темы к бессмыслице (...) И не в архитектурной ценности дело - не надо трогать руками мой дом, и мою жизнь - как ни громко звучит.


 Как говорит плюсомёт - одобряю. 

 Однако надо уже сейчас выставить приоритеты - допустим, снос на Пишоновской и снос на Бунина не должны стоять на одной ступени, пусть бы и там и там были одинаковые приземистые дома, решённые в "никаком" арх. стиле. Если на Пишоновской вырастет высотка - там их уже десяток, совершенно не диссонирующих в том месте. А когда страшилище на Канатной вырастет - будет уже хуже, хоть там тоже уже понатыкано этих безумно элитных и дико респектабельных.

 Т.е. будем делить город на существующие в наших сердцах (и официально незакреплённые, увы) охранные зоны. У кого есть приличная карта, где есть ещё Воронцовка, Молдаванка и сопутствующие?..

----------


## Пушкин

> всё , как всегда , упирается в деньги. 
> Давайте предположим, что себестоимость  реконструкции старого дореволюционного дома  без особых изысков (атлантов и кариотид) стоит 500 дол/м2. Где мы возмём миллионы долларов на его реконструкцию?


 1. Про 500 дол/м2 вы конечно загнули
2. Привлекать инвесторов загоняя их в четкие рамки
3. Выкапать из Фонтанской дороги

----------


## Jina

> .
> 
> Нынче Греческая площадь приобрела стиль кича. Особенно впечатляют своей монументалной дешевизной атланты у входа в бизнес центр.
> 
> .


 Может кто-то объявить автора этого творения?
На атлантов стыдно смотреть.

----------


## Сорос

> 1. Про 500 дол/м2 вы конечно загнули


 врядли


> 2. Привлекать инвесторов загоняя их в четкие рамки


 чем его привлекать, когда в здании после реконструкции площадей не прибавится?


> 3. Выкапать из Фонтанской дороги


 это как? Вытрясти из фонтанских богатеньких Буратин? Партия олигархов ( ПР) сейчас у власти, как бы они из нас последнее вскоре не начали трясти

----------


## Trs

> Может кто-то объявить автора этого творения?
> На атлантов стыдно смотреть.


 Думаю, http://www.berega.com.ua/ дадут вам ответ... Это же "Берега" строили?

----------


## Сорос

на открытии Кирхи разговаривал с представителем лютеранской общины.
Деньги на реконструкцию Кирхи они просили и у Боделана , и у Гурвица . Оба отказали. Последний привёл в пример армянскую общину, которая самостоятельно отыскала средства на возведение своей церкви на Гагаринском плато.
 В Германии гос-ву запрещено помогать церковным общинам. Поэтому все немецкие общины нашего  города продали принадлежащее им имущество, чем то помогло нем. пр-во , скинулись и отреставрировали Кирху+ пристроили общественный центр. Общая сумма затрат- 6 000 000 евро

----------


## Пушкин

> чем его привлекать, когда в здании после реконструкции площадей не прибавится?


 вы про реконструкцию, а не про реставрацию...

*это как? Вытрясти из фонтанских богатеньких Буратин? Партия олигархов ( ПР) сейчас у власти, как бы они из нас последнее вскоре не начали трясти*


Вы что не местный и не знаете что миллионы закопаны в ненужный ремонт Фонтанской дороги?
 Мой сарказм улавливаете?

----------


## Сорос

> вы про реконструкцию, а не про реставрацию...


 это как? Вытрясти из фонтанских богатеньких Буратин? Партия олигархов ( ПР) сейчас у власти, как бы они из нас последнее вскоре не начали трясти[/QUOTE]
Вы что не местный и не знаете что миллионы закопаны в ненужный ремонт Фонтанской дороги?
 Мой сарказм улавливаете?[/QUOTE]

как это ненужный? Очень даже нужный! Дорогу там давно пора было расширить, а тротуары вообще никакой критики не выдерживали. Возле моего хруща так и остались ямы- следы от бомбардировок, как будто вчера закончилась война

----------


## JN

> Может кто-то объявить автора этого творения?
> На атлантов стыдно смотреть.


  На Повстанюков похоже.

----------


## Trs

Хм... Не будьте так уверены, сделать вульгарную стилизацию под неизвестно что способны не только они. Хотя, конечно, первыми в голову приходят.

----------


## Пушкин

> как это ненужный? Очень даже нужный! Дорогу там давно пора было расширить, а тротуары вообще никакой критики не выдерживали. Возле моего хруща так и остались ямы- следы от бомбардировок, как будто вчера закончилась война


 Ну тогда подумайте что важнее увеличение дорожного полотна дороги на которой не было пробок от 9ой до 12ой и которая была в хорошем состоянии или спасения дом Руссова к примеру?

----------


## JN

> Хм... Не будьте так уверены, сделать вульгарную стилизацию под неизвестно что способны не только они. Хотя, конечно, первыми в голову приходят.


 Я и не утверждаю, что они. Я просто говорю что это похоже на все то, что они наделали в Одессе. ИМХО они более всех достойны получить орден "За взятие Одессы". Хотя многие отличились.

----------


## Сорос

> Ну тогда подумайте что важнее увеличение дорожного полотна дороги на которой не было пробок от 9ой до 12ой и которая была в хорошем состоянии или спасения дом Руссова к примеру?


 спасать дом Руссова должен был владелец большинства квартир в этом доме-Р. Тарпан. Так , как это сделали многие другие владельцы гостиниц в центре города ( Моцарт, Фраполли и т.д.)А вместо этого он затеял перенос п-ка Потёмкинцев , возведение п-ка Основателям, снятие нового асфальта на площади и укладку гранита. Возможно, ему нужно было не распыляться, а для начала довести дом Руссова до ума

----------


## Пушкин

> спасать дом Руссова должен был владелец большинства квартир в этом доме-Р. Тарпан. Так , как это сделали многие другие владельцы гостиниц в центре города ( Моцарт, Фраполли и т.д.)А вместо этого он затеял перенос п-ка Потёмкинцев , возведение п-ка Основателям, снятие нового асфальта на площади и укладку гранита. Возможно, ему нужно было не распыляться, а для начала довести дом Руссова до ума


 Значит вы считаете что лучше зарытьв дорогу чем спасать одну из Одесских жимчужин?
Асфальт не он срывал, да и плитки на он укладывал (это можно кстати добавить к сарказму о Фонтанской дороге), а дом Руссова я взял к примеру, давайте возьмём другое здание , которое нужно спасти  - дом где жил Гоголь или Бродскую синагогу...

----------


## Сорос

> Значит вы считаете что лучше зарытьв дорогу чем спасать одну из Одесских жимчужин?
> Асфальт не он срывал, да и плитки на он укладывал (это можно кстати добавить к сарказму о Фонтанской дороге), а дом Руссова я взял к примеру, давайте возьмём другое здание , которое нужно спасти  - дом где жил Гоголь или Бродскую синагогу...


 дом , на Гоголя , где жил писатель, имеет своего владельца. Как по мне, на собственника надо надавить, власть употребить.
 В бывшей синагоге архив. Для начала , нужно построить новое здание архива, перенести его туда, а уже затем приступать к реставрации. Ну , это долгая история

----------


## chestnaya

> дом , на Гоголя , где жил писатель, имеет своего владельца. Как по мне, на собственника надо надавить, власть употребить.
>  В бывшей синагоге архив. Для начала , нужно построить новое здание архива, перенести его туда, а уже затем приступать к реставрации. Ну , это долгая история


 Если ждать постройки другого здания, то про синагогу можно забыть - она развалится. Смотрела по ТВ сюжет сегодня, показывали что там делается, еще год-два и рухнет точно. Я думаю в городе можно найти помещение под архив.

----------


## JN

> Я думаю в городе можно найти помещение под архив.


  Можно, но видимо, пока не нашелся "инвестор" реконструкции и откатов.

----------


## JN

> спасать дом Руссова должен был владелец большинства квартир в этом доме-Р. Тарпан. Так , как это сделали многие другие владельцы гостиниц в центре города ( Моцарт, Фраполли и т.д.)А вместо этого он затеял перенос п-ка Потёмкинцев , возведение п-ка Основателям, снятие нового асфальта на площади и укладку гранита. Возможно, ему нужно было не распыляться, а для начала довести дом Руссова до ума


 Видимо нужно ему было, но гораздо более ему это было бы нужно, если бы в городе была власть и это нужно было ей.

----------


## Пушкин

> Можно, но видимо, пока не нашелся "инвестор" реконструкции и откатов.


 Кроме такого "инвестора", настоящего тоже нет

----------


## JN

> Кроме такого "инвестора", настоящего тоже нет


  Об этом и говорю. С настоящим у нас всегда проблема, а вот "инвесторы-реконструкторы" чуть ли не в очереди стоят с дипломатами...

----------


## VicTur

> Огромное спасибо! А может кто-нибудь рассказать о несохранившихся "тройных" трамвайных рельсах, которые видны на одной фотографии? Это от конки остались?
> На фото этого же места из фильма "Погоня" 1970 года рельсы уже обычные ))


 Фильм, кадр из которого тут приведён, называется не "Погоня", а "Кража" (не путать с одноимённым фильмом, снятым несколько позднее). А "Погоня" - лента 1965 года.

----------


## VicTur

> На второй фотографии - понять что-либо затруднительно. Все причалы похожи друг на друга. 
> Тем более - заваленные всяким хламом.
> А вот что касается железнодорожной станции - то тут интересный вопрос возникает. Кто-нибудь видел фотографии старого одесского вокзала со стороны перона? Я -нет. А по стилю построек - очень может быть что это он и есть.


 Кадры из довоенного фильма "Дочь Моряка". Фильм снимался в Одессе, так что, вероятно, здесь видны перроны старого вокзала.

----------


## Assedo 100

Спасибо за фото...очень порадовали глаза! ценные фотки!

----------


## VicTur

Не в целях саморекламы, но потому, что уж очень мой ЖЖ пересекается с темой этого форума, - даю пару ссылок на самого себя:
Наш старый дом
Коллекция изображений старого Строгановского моста

----------


## VicTur

> Знающие люди говорили, что в доме по Бунина 8 (он же Олеши (Карантинная, Лизагуба) 10) был один.


 Вы путаете. Бунина и Олеши (Карантинная, Лизогуба) - две разные улицы.

----------


## VicTur

> Это я выкладывал, как шутку. Фото сделано примерно в конце 50-х. Это была киносъемка. Какой фильм снимали - уже не помню.


 Фильм с памятником Данте перед Оперным театром называется "Роман и Франческа".

----------


## briz

> Вы путаете. Бунина и Олеши (Карантинная, Лизогуба) - две разные улицы.


  Карантинная и Олеши раньше была одна улица- Карантинная. В советсвое время Лизогуба. Но в связи с тем, что фактически Карантинная прерывается застроенным кварталом Жуковского-Бунина, в 90-х годах была разделена на две улицы. За одной закрепили историческое название, другой-же части присвоили имя Олеши.

----------


## VicTur

> Да я б пару других слов подобрала,завтра утром Штербуль будет оправдываться,на реставрацию не было средств и т.д.Как минимум снять с должности,а то и более.


 Не трогайте Штербуль. Что в её силах - она делает. Не всё от неё зависит.

----------


## Bvlgari

*Нашлась вот такая карта в макулатуре  Не очень старая,но приятно.Тем более что лично знакомы с автором который уже много лет живёт в Германии*

----------


## Сергей К

Возвращаясь к теме старого вокзала. Вот такая фотография от 1913 года:

----------


## kravshik

Это где же такой вокзал....был -непохож даже на дореволюционный............

----------


## VicTur

> Да, похоже ошиблись румыны. Вот тот же вокзал, почти с той же точки съемки, но дата и место съемки не указаны. Навесы и симметричность элементов по обе стороны здания (см. метки) наталкивают на мысль, что это транзитная станция а-ля Жмеринка.
> 
> Вложение 753790
> Хотя, все может быть - фотографий старого вокзала с платформ я пока не видел.


 А ведь вы сейчас дали очень серьёзный аргумент в пользу того, что это всё-таки Одесса. В отличие от снимка, опубликованного Good, на вашей версии есть НАВЕСЫ. А теперь взгляните на скриншоты, выложенные в посте 2601 этой темы: https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=11438125&postcount=2601

----------


## Пушкин

> А ведь вы сейчас дали очень серьёзный аргумент в пользу того, что это всё-таки Одесса. В отличие от снимка, опубликованного Good, на вашей версии есть НАВЕСЫ. А теперь взгляните на скриншоты, выложенные в посте 2601 этой темы: https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=11438125&postcount=2601


 Это точно не Одесса, по моему Днепропетровск-  мы уже это обсуждали, даже кто то снимки показывал... Румыны таки да ошиблись.

----------


## Пушкин

> Возвращаясь к теме старого вокзала. Вот такая фотография от 1913 года:


  А почему рельсы вдоль, а не  тупикуют? :smileflag:

----------


## Jaak Logus

Это на Товарной вокзал.

----------


## Antique

> Это на Товарной вокзал.


 А, это тот вокзал, который использовался до того, как построили новый на привокзальной пл. Здание не сохранилось?

----------


## Jaak Logus

На станции есть элемент старого вокзального здания, но оно расположено под прямым углом к существующим ж.д. путям, а здание на фотографии - параллельно рельсам. Так что я не уверен.

----------


## VicTur

Уважаемые друзья! Я участвую в проекте "Брами Одеси", затеянном Александром Фридманом. Цель проекта - опубликовать максиммально полный каталог старых одесских ворот. Издание уже на той стадии, когда вот-вот должно пойти в печать, но материал ещё продолжает накапливаться.
У меня ко всем вам вопрос. Возможно, у вас в архивах найдутся старые снимки, где видны ворота? Если да, то очень прошу, поделитесь, чтоб каталог был максимально полным. Источник, из которого поступил материал, естественно, будет в каталоге указан.
Материалы, если вы не захотите выкладывать их в общий доступ, можно присылать мне на почтовый ящик [email protected]
Независимо от того, даст ли моя просьба результаты и новые находки, - спасибо.

----------


## Сергей К

> Уважаемые друзья! Я участвую в проекте "Брами Одеси", затеянном Александром Фридманом. Цель проекта - опубликовать максиммально полный каталог старых одесских ворот. Издание уже на той стадии, когда вот-вот должно пойти в печать, но материал ещё продолжает накапливаться.
> У меня ко всем вам вопрос. Возможно, у вас в архивах найдутся старые снимки, где видны ворота? Если да, то очень прошу, поделитесь, чтоб каталог был максимально полным. Источник, из которого поступил материал, естественно, будет в каталоге указан.
> Материалы, если вы не захотите выкладывать их в общий доступ, можно присылать мне на почтовый ящик [email protected]
> Независимо от того, даст ли моя просьба результаты и новые находки, - спасибо.


 если б его еще в "Ворота Одессы" переименовать...

----------


## exse

VicTur, румынское фото - это, все-таки, не Одесса, а Днепропетровск. Я, кажется, в этой теме выкладывал фотографию этого же вокзала периода ВОВ, но вид с привокзальной площади. 
И (как по мне!) он не похож на то что в кадрах из к/ф (опоры навеса не такие, расстояние от опор до края платформы другое и т.д.)

----------


## Antique

> если б его еще в "Ворота Одессы" переименовать...


 Это несущественно. Намного важнее цена и качество иллюстраций.

----------


## Пушкин

> Это несущественно. Намного важнее цена и качество иллюстраций.


 Для одесситов очень даже существенно, иначе цена и качество может быть совсем не существенными, потому что окажутся ни кому не нужными...
Нюанс улавливаете? :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> если б его еще в "Ворота Одессы" переименовать...


 Не вижу разницы.

----------


## VicTur

> VicTur, румынское фото - это, все-таки, не Одесса, а Днепропетровск. Я, кажется, в этой теме выкладывал фотографию этого же вокзала периода ВОВ, но вид с привокзальной площади. 
> И (как по мне!) он не похож на то что в кадрах из к/ф (опоры навеса не такие, расстояние от опор до края платформы другое и т.д.)


 Убедили.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не вижу разницы.


 Странно, а это ведь очевидно... :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Для одесситов очень даже существенно, иначе цена и качество может быть совсем не существенными, потому что окажутся ни кому не нужными...
> Нюанс улавливаете?


 ...никому не нужными нескольким лицам, имеющими радикальные политические взгляды, что за большинством одесситов совсем не замечено, и что не помешает книге успешно продаваться  :smileflag: 

Хоть в этой теме можно было бы обойтись без политики  :smileflag:  Тематика издания, этой темы, собеседников, находится в плоскости архитектуры и истории. С этой точки здрения несомненный интерес вызывают любые достойные публикации по Одессе вне зависимости от языка.

----------


## Пушкин

> ...никому не нужными нескольким лицам, имеющими радикальные политические взгляды, что за большинством одесситов совсем не замечено, и что не помешает книге успешно продаваться 
> 
> Хоть в этой теме можно было бы обойтись без политики


 Так вы же сами эту политику и клеете, а это уже называется троллинг...

----------


## VicTur

> Странно, а это ведь очевидно...


 Очевидно, что в книге главное - содержание. А на русском или украинском она - это дело десятое. Одесситы понимают оба языка.

----------


## Пушкин

> Очевидно, что в книге главное - содержание. А на русском или украинском она - это дело десятое. Одесситы понимают оба языка.


 Да в принципе и  не только два, а я вообще то об удовольствии восприятия...
Это же как в последнее время в кинотеатрах, языки понимаем, но не ходим, а почему? Потому что за деньги хотим иметь комфорт восприятия... :smileflag: 
Или вы тут сейчас будете доказывать что Одесса никогда не была многонациональным городом, а только Украинским...?

----------


## VicTur

> Да в принципе и  не только два, а я вообще то об удовольствии восприятия...
> Это же как в последнее время в кинотеатрах, языки понимаем, но не ходим, а почему? Потому что за деньги хотим иметь комфорт восприятия...
> Или вы тут сейчас будете доказывать что Одесса никогда не была многонациональным городом, а только Украинским...?


 Удовольствие восприятия зависит от красоты изложения, от писательского мастерства, а не от языка. А по-вашему выходит, что украинский язык не может доставить удовольствия (ещё как может!).
Кстати, в кинотеатры я хожу. Потому что мне плевать, на какой из двух языков переведена зарубежная картина. А украинские переводы, особенно недавние - очень высокого качества. За это и деньги отдать не жалко.
Я считаю, что такая позиция - правильная для жителя именно МНОГОНАЦИОНАЛЬНОГО города. И вообще по-человечески правильная.
Больше я на тему языка издания говорить не хочу, ибо это - не тема для обсуждения на данном форуме. Я вообще-то надеялся на какие-то конструктивные отклики по одесским воротам и совсем не рассчитывал, что придётся отражать нападки по поводу "неправильного" языка...

----------


## Лысый0

> Удовольствие восприятия зависит от красоты изложения, от писательского мастерства, а не от языка. А по-вашему выходит, что украинский язык не может доставить удовольствия (ещё как может!).
> Кстати, в кинотеатры я хожу. Потому что мне плевать, на какой из двух языков переведена зарубежная картина. А украинские переводы, особенно недавние - очень высокого качества. За это и деньги отдать не жалко.
> Я считаю, что такая позиция - правильная для жителя именно МНОГОНАЦИОНАЛЬНОГО города. И вообще по-человечески правильная.
> Больше я на тему языка издания говорить не хочу, *ибо это - не тема для обсуждения на данном форуме.* Я вообще-то надеялся на какие-то конструктивные отклики по одесским воротам и совсем не рассчитывал, что придётся отражать нападки по поводу "неправильного" языка...


 Есть такая тема на этом форуме - полюбопытствуйте А зарабатывать на фото ворот созданных одесситами и не уважать их язык...

----------


## VicTur

> Есть такая тема на этом форуме - полюбопытствуйте А зарабатывать на фото ворот созданных одесситами и не уважать их язык...


 НЕ ПРИПИСЫВАЙТЕ МНЕ ВЗГЛЯДЫ И НАМЕРЕНИЯ, МНЕ НЕ ПРИСУЩИЕ!

ЕСЛИ ЕСТЬ ЧТО СКАЗАТЬ КОНСТРУКТИВНОЕ О ВОРОТАХ - ГОВОРИТЕ.
НЕТ - ТОГДА НЕ ЗАСОРЯЙТЕ ДАННУЮ ТЕМУ КОММЕНТАРИЯМИ, НЕ ОТНОСЯЩИМИСЯ К ДЕЛУ.

----------


## Antique

Давеча копался в списке памятников и обнаружил, что здание по Вице-Адмирала Жукова, 25 не существует, а на его месте новострой. Интересно, какова причина сноса. И нет ли у кого-нибудь фотографии до сноса?

----------


## Pumik

> НЕ ПРИПИСЫВАЙТЕ МНЕ ВЗГЛЯДЫ И НАМЕРЕНИЯ, МНЕ НЕ ПРИСУЩИЕ!
> 
> ЕСЛИ ЕСТЬ ЧТО СКАЗАТЬ КОНСТРУКТИВНОЕ О ВОРОТАХ - ГОВОРИТЕ.
> НЕТ - ТОГДА НЕ ЗАСОРЯЙТЕ ДАННУЮ ТЕМУ КОММЕНТАРИЯМИ, НЕ ОТНОСЯЩИМИСЯ К ДЕЛУ.


 по теме, почитала Ваш журнал, и как раз на кануне была на Куяльнике, дом под инвентарным номером 044, вот Ваши же решетки, есть еще немного их фото, видела еще подобные, но к сожалению потерян весь архив фото за несколько лет, собираю все сново, но увы многое уже разрушено.

----------


## Antique

> решетки, есть еще немного их фото


 Великолепные ступеньки, общество "Труд" денег не жалело.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А лестница в университетской научной библиотеке сохранилась? Она тоже такая была

----------


## Pumik

> Великолепные ступеньки!


 ступеньки, балясины, решетки очень хорошо сохранились, вот еще вид сверху, и парикмахерская, которая приворожила меня своим "дамская" минут на 10. Правда, живут в доме довольно таки не приветливые и настороженные люди, к сожалению, снимала быстро.

----------


## VicTur

> по теме, почитала Ваш журнал, и как раз на кануне была на Куяльнике, дом под инвентарным номером 044, вот Ваши же решетки, есть еще немного их фото, видела еще подобные, но к сожалению потерян весь архив фото за несколько лет, собираю все сново, но увы многое уже разрушено.


 Спасибо за роскошную лестницу.
Есть парочка вопросов. Снимок номер 2 я знаю, это Лизогуба, 6. А первый, третий и четвёртый снимки сделаны в одном месте или в разных?
Что такое инвентарный номер дома и как он соотносится с адресом?

----------


## Pumik

> Спасибо за роскошную лестницу.
> Есть парочка вопросов. Снимок номер 2 я знаю, это Лизогуба, 6. А первый, третий и четвёртый снимки сделаны в одном месте или в разных?
> Что такое инвентарный номер дома и как он соотносится с адресом?


 ну, да, снимок 2, это с Вашего жж для сравнения, а все остальные фото сделаны на территории санатория Куяльник, в одной парадной, на фасадной стене написан инвентарный номер. Пишите в личку, буду объяснять на пальцах, к чему привязаться)))

----------


## Сорос

> если б его еще в "Ворота Одессы" переименовать...


 і "Брами Одеси" добре

----------


## Пушкин

> і "Брами Одеси" добре


  А тема то называется " Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять", так почему Одесса потеряла букву С?

----------


## Пушкин

> Удовольствие восприятия зависит от красоты изложения, от писательского мастерства, а не от языка. А по-вашему выходит, что украинский язык не может доставить удовольствия (ещё как может!).
> Кстати, в кинотеатры я хожу. Потому что мне плевать, на какой из двух языков переведена зарубежная картина. А украинские переводы, особенно недавние - очень высокого качества. За это и деньги отдать не жалко.
> Я считаю, что такая позиция - правильная для жителя именно МНОГОНАЦИОНАЛЬНОГО города. И вообще по-человечески правильная.
> Больше я на тему языка издания говорить не хочу, ибо это - не тема для обсуждения на данном форуме. Я вообще-то надеялся на какие-то конструктивные отклики по одесским воротам и совсем не рассчитывал, что придётся отражать нападки по поводу "неправильного" языка...


 Простите, но этот "неправильный" язык, как вы изволили выразиться, у нас в Одессе не Едят. Питайте уважение к одесситам и может быть вас таки правильно поймут...

----------


## Agnessa

Пушкин, а ведь VicTur тоже одессит... Давайте уважать друг друга! "Воевать" против языка - еще хуже, чем против памятников. Хай Вам щастить!

----------


## VicTur

> Пушкин, а ведь VicTur тоже одессит... Давайте уважать друг друга! "Воевать" против языка - еще хуже, чем против памятников. Хай Вам щастить!


 Спасибо за поддержку и понимание. Дякую за підтримку і розуміння. :smileflag:

----------


## Assedo 100

> Спасибо за поддержку и понимание. Дякую за підтримку і розуміння.


 хватит гнать...мова не мова..и тд...
тема совсем про другое...
побольше фоток выставляем старой Одессы и все что с ней связано..а то опять 25

----------


## Сергей К

> Не вижу разницы.


 Хотел написать "везёт вам", да передумал :smileflag: 

ну в принципе дело хорошее, вот написать бы еще по русски, цены бы не было...)

уважайте не байки а историю города! лучше книга получится.

----------


## Сорос

> А тема то называется " Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять", так почему Одесса потеряла букву С?


 мова йшла про назву проекта, до чого тут тема?
 P.S. Вам нема про що поговорити,залишилось тільки кількість "с" рахувати?

----------


## Pumik

> Возвращаясь к теме старого вокзала. Вот такая фотография от 1913 года:


 попался в продаже старый альманах Дерибасовская/Ришельевская №15, рассказ Бориса Мироновича Резника  "Пациент из моего детства" прочла на одном дыхании, вот что он пишет про вокзал 20х годов http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_15/alm_15_25-50.pdf
"Вокзал был большой и красивый. Подобно огромной букве "П", он ох
ватывал все железнодорожные пути. В его левом и правом крыле размещались большие залы для пассажиров, причем, еще сохранились следы деления пассажиров на классы: первому и второму классу были предоставлены залы правого крыла, что явствовало из таблички, сохранившей упраздненные после революции буквы "и с точкой" и "ять". Здесь стояла удобная и красивая мебель, имелся вход в ресторан и отдельный выход на перрон.
Залы по левую сторону были попроще и предназначались для пассажиров
третьего класса. Как известно, одним из первых актов новой власти было
упразднение деления пассажиров на классы, поэтому в то время, когда мы с мамой прогуливались по вокзалу, во всех залах было одинаково шумно и не очень чисто. Широкие платформы вокзала были крытыми, крыша напоминала вплотную подогнанные друг к другу створки огромных раковин.
Ни дождь, ни снег, ни палящие лучи солнца не были страшны пассажирам
и железнодорожникам. Выход на перрон был платным, это, видимо, было
тоже заимствованно из дореволюционных времен, от которых остались и
автоматы по продаже перронных билетов — на них красовались литые таблички: "Императорские железные дороги". У двери на перрон стоял контролер в железнодорожной форме, он придирчиво проверял билеты и настойчиво предупреждал, что хранить их надо вплоть до окончательного
выхода с вокзала. Действительно, на выходе они проверялись не только у
встречающих, но и у прибывших поездом пассажиров.
Меня, прежде всего, привлекала первая платформа, на нее выходили
окна и двери дежурного по станции, рядом с которыми висел большой колокол. Через окна была видна на стене большая схема станционных путей, под ней находились длинные рычаги, которые посредством стальных тросиков и блоков соединялись с семафорами, установленными на входных путях".

----------


## Пушкин

> мова йшла про назву проекта, до чого тут тема?
>  P.S. Вам нема про що поговорити,залишилось тільки кількість "с" рахувати?


 Хай мова собi йдэ...Тут как бы Одессу не хотелось бы потерять, а это включает в себя всё и город и людей и нашу речь. Или вы будите спорить о том что украинский - язык межнационального общения в Одессе?
Только не говорите шо ДА, это тут у вас не пройдёт...

----------


## Пушкин

> Спасибо за поддержку и понимание. Дякую за підтримку і розуміння.


 Далее попрошу на идиш, греческом, французском, итальянском и т.д....

----------


## Скрытик

Давайте не будем устраивать ругань на почве языков? Ведь Одесса всегда была интернациональным городом...

----------


## Пушкин

> Давайте не будем устраивать ругань на почве языков? Ведь Одесса всегда была интернациональным городом...


 И я об этом же, а языком интернационального (межнационального) общения был и есть русский, даже если это кому то не нравится!

----------


## Agnessa

Простите, не удержалась: и что - нельзя издать книгу на украинском??? Что, никто не поймет, о чем там пишут???? Пушкин, не будьте как Наталья Чайчук, печально известная, сами знаете, чем - только "с другой стороны". Все, больше не буду способствовать "ругани на тему языков".

----------


## brassl

Народ, язык это очень интересно, а по Одессе ничего нового нет? 
Я вот фото нашел. Может у кого нет. 
Подписано - Судебный переулок.

----------


## Пушкин

> Простите, не удержалась: и что - нельзя издать книгу на украинском??? Что, никто не поймет, о чем там пишут???? Пушкин, не будьте как Наталья Чайчук, печально известная, сами знаете, чем - только "с другой стороны". Все, больше не буду способствовать "ругани на тему языков".


 Хорошо что вы называете всё своими именами -  это о "ругани". А от меня вот - дарю:
_Одесса - наша батьківщина, 
Тут море безмежне, небо голубе 
 Всі ми твої діти, як у лузі квіти 
Як матусю рідну любимо тебе.
_
Следующее четверостишие, если захотите, будет на иврите... :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

> Далее попрошу на идиш, греческом, французском, итальянском и т.д....


 


> И я об этом же, а языком интернационального (межнационального) общения был и есть русский, даже если это кому то не нравится!


 


> Простите, не удержалась: и что - нельзя издать книгу на украинском??? Что, никто не поймет, о чем там пишут???? Пушкин, не будьте как Наталья Чайчук, печально известная, сами знаете, чем - только "с другой стороны". Все, больше не буду способствовать "ругани на тему языков".


 А я поддерживаю Пушкина! Хотя к Фридману хорошо отношусь, и проект, возможно, симпатичный. Но на русском мне приятнее взять книжку в руки.
И тоже не понимаю, какого Одессу лишили одной "С".

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Весь вопрос в том, захочу ли я поставить такую книгу на свою книжную полку. В  магазине полистаю, конечно,  автора похвалю, если понравится. Но себе не куплю и друзьям не подарю, это точно. Это на уровне подсознания, если хотите.

----------


## Скрытик

> Весь вопрос в том, захочу ли я поставить такую книгу на свою книжную полку. В  магазине полистаю, конечно,  автора похвалю, если понравится. Но себе не куплю и друзьям не подарю, это точно. Это на уровне подсознания, если хотите.


 Простите, но это гупо ИМХО. На каком подсознании???
Уж чего чего я не ожидал так то что тема языка будет подыматься в этом топике

----------


## Сорос

> Хорошо что вы называете всё своими именами -  это о "ругани". А от меня вот - дарю:
> _Одесса - наша батьківщина, 
> Тут море безмежне, небо голубе 
>  Всі ми твої діти, як у лузі квіти 
> Як матусю рідну любимо тебе.
> _
> Следующее четверостишие, если захотите, будет на иврите...


 Хотим

----------


## Pinky

Довели народ... Да, все потому, что Большой Фонтан всегда будет "Большим", а не "Вэлыкым", а Дерибасовская - Дерибасовской, а не Дэрибасивська. "Брами" это где-то во Львове, но никак не в Одессе.

----------


## Сорос

> Простите, но это гупо ИМХО. На каком подсознании???


 подсознании воинственного москвофила



> Уж чего чего я не ожидал так то что тема языка будет подыматься в этом топике


 зомбирование антигосударственных СМИ затронуло, охватило уже лучших

----------


## mlch

> Народ, язык это очень интересно, а по Одессе ничего нового нет? 
> Я вот фото нашел. Может у кого нет. 
> Подписано - Судебный переулок.
> Вложение 1060848


 Спасибо.
Так и есть. Судебный переулок 2. На сегодняшний день - Привокзальный переулок 2.
Единственное здание которое относится к этому переулку и в тоже время оно стоит фасадом в оси этого переулка.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Спасибо.
> Так и есть. Судебный переулок 2. На сегодняшний день - Привокзальный переулок 2.
> Единственное здание которое относится к этому переулку и в тоже время оно стоит фасадом в оси этого переулка.


 Спасибо. И  спасибо за бал в репутации, правда я не знаю как посмотреть кто поставил  :smileflag: 
Продолжим?
Никак не могу сообразить что за место, такое знакомое, но в голове ступор :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

таможенная площадь

----------


## Сорос

> Спасибо. И  спасибо за бал в репутации, правда я не знаю как посмотреть кто поставил 
> Продолжим?
> Никак не могу сообразить что за место, такое знакомое, но в голове ступор
> 
> Вложение 1061545


 на Таможенную площадь похоже

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо. И  спасибо за бал в репутации, правда я не знаю как посмотреть кто поставил


 Открываете первый пункт в строке меню - "Мой кабинет" и смотрите раздел "Последние полученные отзывы" :smileflag: 




> Продолжим?
> Никак не могу сообразить что за место, такое знакомое, но в голове ступор
> 
> Вложение 1061545


 Вид на Таможенную площадь из ворот порта.

----------


## Antique

> Единственное здание которое относится к этому переулку и в тоже время оно стоит фасадом в оси этого переулка.


 Никогда не узнал бы, больно здание на фото мрачное. Сейчас там один из корпусов ОГЭУ. Где-то читал, что на торце здания вывешивали портреты Ленина, Сталина и Хрущёва в соответствующие годы правления.




> Вид на Таможенную площадь из ворот порта.


 А не знаете, что это за массивное здание вверху справа с полукруглым ризалитом?

----------


## brassl

Ребята, не у кого нет в более менее нормальном качестве вида - Успенская угол Мещанской, мукомольная фабрика - этот взял со счета.

----------


## mlch

> Никогда не узнал бы, больно здание на фото мрачное. Сейчас там один из корпусов ОГЭУ. Где-то читал, что на торце здания вывешивали портреты Ленина, Сталина и Хрущёва в соответствующие годы правления.


 Брежнева тоже. И расширяли ему левое плечо по мере прибавления звезд Героя.
Так, что к концу жизни его левое плечо стало процентов на 20 шире правого.





> А не знаете, что это за массивное здание вверху справа с полукруглым ризалитом?


 Дума.

----------


## kravshik

Очень редкий вид думы с этой стороны!!!!

мало кто обращает на него внимание,учитывая что все в этом месте бегут "под думу" и всем не до этого.......а на обратном пути этот вид остается уже за спиной.....)))

----------


## mlch

> Очень редкий вид думы с этой стороны!!!!
> 
> мало кто обращает на него внимание,учитывая что все в этом месте бегут "под думу" и всем не до этого.......а на обратном пути этот вид остается уже за спиной.....)))


 Неправильно. 
Это снято из дворика между Думой и Археологическим музеем, а не со стороны туалета.

----------


## kravshik

> Неправильно. 
> Это снято из дворика между Думой и Археологическим музеем, а не со стороны туалета.


 Хорошо,согласен, а как тогда на фото,что мы обсуждаем,почему там на здании думы выступ такой полуциркульный.... фасадом на море,вид то снизу?????

по Гуглю тоже видно что этот фасад там...

----------


## brassl

Выложил на своем профиле все что у меня есть по Александровскому парку, может у кого то будут дополнения или сканы лучшего качества. Интересно собрать более менее полно все что было по видам Одессы. Начал с буквы "А".
Никто не присоединится?

----------


## brassl

Продолжаем букву "А". Выложил все что есть у меня по Алексеевской площади. Может у кого есть еще?

----------


## krust

> Выложил на своем профиле все что у меня есть по Александровскому парку, может у кого то будут дополнения или сканы лучшего качества. Интересно собрать более менее полно все что было по видам Одессы. Начал с буквы "А".
> Никто не присоединится?


 Дополню галерею парка...

----------


## brassl

В альбом Александровский парк добавлено 3 вида, получено от TrinCh.
Нет ли у кого лучшего скана Александровский парк, павильон ЮЗЖД?

----------


## TrinCh

вот фото парка с выставки 1910г.

вот тут скорее всего об этой арке речь http://www.odessapassage.com/passage/magazine_details.aspx?id=35001
"Главный вход на выставку (располагался в районе главного входа на стадион ЧМП) представлял собой триумфальную арку, рядом с которой возвышался величественный маяк, для национального баланса (а может, и по приколу) увенчанный шлемом русского витязя. Прямо из-под арки уходила вглубь длинная аллея, соединявшая павильоны. Их насчитывалось свыше сотни."
и здесь http://viknaodessa.od.ua/?Drozdovsky_003 написано
"Учитывая популярность выставки, было выпущено *большое количество, около 100 разновидностей*, открыток, в основном документального содержания." на этом же сайте есть несколько живописных открыток-рисунков некоторых павильонов.

----------


## brassl

Залил Авчинниковский переулок, всего один вид, из книги. Другие у кого то есть?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А у меня есть фото прадеда, которое было, видимо, пропуском, или членским билетом, дающим право бесплатоного входа (все с ятями)

Одесск. Отдел. Императорского Русского Технического О-ва
Выставка 1910 года в Одессе
Служебный билет г.  А.Н. Тер-Петросянц  :smileflag: 
1. Билет этот должен быть предъявлен...
Далее - условия пользования и предъявления

№ 687
и подпись 
Главн. Комиссар  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Загрузил Александровский проспект. Может у кого есть дополнения?
Дальше продолжать ?

----------


## mlch

> Хорошо,согласен, а как тогда на фото,что мы обсуждаем,почему там на здании думы выступ такой полуциркульный.... фасадом на море,вид то снизу?????
> 
> по Гуглю тоже видно что этот фасад там...


 Вот скан из Гугля.

Две красные линии показывают примерно точку и угол охвата фотосъемки.
1 - это Дума и на ее заднем фасаде - ротонда о которой идет речь.

2 - это здание дворца Гагариных, нынешний Литературный музей.
А вот те же здания на фото.

Что не так?

----------


## mlch

> Загрузил Александровский проспект. Может у кого есть дополнения?
> Дальше продолжать ?


 Конечно!

----------


## Сорос

> Загрузил Александровский проспект. Может у кого есть дополнения?
> Дальше продолжать ?


 а качество фотографий форум не ухудшает?

----------


## brassl

Ухудшает ((

----------


## Сорос

> Ухудшает ((


 тогда зачем их здесь складывать? Есть много других ресурсов. Я , например, свои фотоальбомы размещаю на http://pixs.ru/ (нужно вначале зарегистрироваться). Там фото хранятся в оригинальном качестве

----------


## VicTur

> Залил Авчинниковский переулок, всего один вид, из книги. Другие у кого то есть?


 Есть недавние снимки с Нечипоренко (дворы, ворота, перила, несколько снимков фасадов). Также есть ряд кадров из фильма "Их знали только в лицо", где показан тот же переулок. Интересует?

----------


## VicTur

> Ну, вот еще одной улицей стало больше...
> Видимо я плохо учил историю города, что никак не могу понять каким таким выдающимся боком имели отношение к Одессе Рабин, Шухевич, Франко, а теперь еще и Качиньский, что их навечно вписали в историю города назвав в их честь улицы и поставив памятники наравне с Пушкиным, Мицкевичем, Гоголем?


 Как раз Франко в Одессе бывал. Если вы имеете в виду украинского классика.

----------


## VicTur

> Знакомые фото, неплохо, если бы кто-нибудь составил каталог сохранившихся интерьеров. Также в интернете встречаются фото подьезда с круглыми фресками.


 У меня найдётся пара десятков зафотографированных парадных. Могу поделиться.

----------


## VicTur

> А вот я дилемму принёс в нашу беседу об охранных зонах.
> Что делать с росписями в парадных? На *фото 1* - старинная роспись в одном из домов на Новосельского, с которой слезла штукатурка последующих лет. Это фото начала марта, сейчас там ещё лучше всё видно. На *фото 2* - оригинальная роспись чёрного хода в доме на Екатерининской.


 А можно уточнить адреса?

----------


## brassl

> тогда зачем их здесь складывать? Есть много других ресурсов. Я , например, свои фотоальбомы размещаю на http://pixs.ru/ (нужно вначале зарегистрироваться). Там фото хранятся в оригинальном качестве


 Я не знал. Когда я пару дней тому назад предложил делать общий архив, никто не откликнулся. Поэтому я решил начать сам, в надежде что другие подтянутся. Но подтянулось всего два человека, которые прислали отсутсвующие виды.  Я еще немного выложу и наверное запал выкладывать в одиночестве закончится  :smileflag: )).
Немного не по теме - я увлекаюсь Высоцким, давно уже, и раньше народ держал его фото в своих архивах и ни с кем не делился, ну было у каждого по пару тысяч фото, в лучшем случае и в среднем качестве  :smileflag: ), и все. Когда же расскачались на слив своих архивов в один, у нас уже более 7 тыс фотографий. Так по-моему интереснее. Может и по Одессе так будет.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я не знал. Когда я пару дней тому назад предложил делать общий архив, никто не откликнулся. Поэтому я решил начать сам, в надежде что другие подтянутся. Но подтянулось всего два человека, которые прислали отсутсвующие виды.  Я еще немного выложу и наверное запал выкладывать в одиночестве закончится )).
> Немного не по теме - я увлекаюсь Высоцким, давно уже, и раньше народ держал его фото в своих архивах и ни с кем не делился, ну было у каждого по пару тысяч фото, в лудшем случае и в среднем качестве ), и все. Когда же расскачались на слив своих архивов в один, у нас уже более 7 тыс фотографий. Так по-моему интереснее. Может и по Одессе так будет.


 Всё очень интересно, помогу чем смогу...

----------


## mlch

> Я не знал. Когда я пару дней тому назад предложил делать общий архив, никто не откликнулся. Поэтому я решил начать сам, в надежде что другие подтянутся. Но подтянулось всего два человека, которые прислали отсутсвующие виды.  Я еще немного выложу и наверное запал выкладывать в одиночестве закончится )).
> Немного не по теме - я увлекаюсь Высоцким, давно уже, и раньше народ держал его фото в своих архивах и ни с кем не делился, ну было у каждого по пару тысяч фото, в лудшем случае и в среднем качестве ), и все. Когда же расскачались на слив своих архивов в один, у нас уже более 7 тыс фотографий. Так по-моему интереснее. Может и по Одессе так будет.


 Несколько лет назад Скрытик открыл подобный ресурс на www.odessastory.info
Но сейчас при попытке туда зайти выдает сообщение о Fatal error    Месяца два назад все еще работало.
Вопрос к Скрытику: Там можно восстановить?

----------


## brassl

> Несколько лет назад Скрытик открыл подобный ресурс на www.odessastory.info
> Но сейчас при попытке туда зайти выдает сообщение о Fatal error    Месяца два назад все еще работало.
> Вопрос к Скрытику: Там можно восстановить?


 Если не откроется будем востанавливать общими усилиями, если откроется-дополнять :smileflag: .

----------


## Antique

> Что не так?


 да, всё сходится, но, увы, так уже не получится сфотографировать, у склада внизу склона в советское время подняли этажность, весь склон заслонил.

Там, неподалёку есть якобы мечеть. Видел в сети даже панораму 360гр. развалин, но подобраться туда очень сложно, этот угол закрыт со всех сторон.

----------


## Пушкин

> Всё очень интересно, помогу чем смогу...


 У меня есть вот такое фото дуба, долгое время не мог понять где он находился... Интересна надпись на открытке, если бы кто то перевёл... :smileflag:

----------


## Тринакрия

это польский язык...сейчас постараюсь перевезти при помощи своих скудных знаний

----------


## brassl

> это польский язык...сейчас постараюсь перевезти при помощи своих скудных знаний


 Если не получится, то я открытку, если хотите перешлю свим друзьям, полякам, я с ними по Высоцкому переписываюсь

----------


## Тринакрия

ну во общем речь идет о том, что они что-то ели в поле за несколько минут до боя, переводчик перевел, что ласточек, но точно не знаю. И это вроде не все письмо, нет начала.

----------


## Тринакрия

> Если не получится, то я открытку, если хотите перешлю свим друзьям, полякам, я с ними по Высоцкому переписываюсь


 ой лучше перешлите...)))
там некоторые слова, скорей всего в те времена имели другой смысл.

----------


## Тринакрия

и письмо от брата Зигмунда...на Одесской открытке очень интересно!

----------


## Пушкин

Есть ещё такие фото:

----------


## VicTur

Одесские фотографии, сделанные Жоржем Сименоном в 1933 году:
http://lingvik.livejournal.com/7962.html

----------


## Antique

> Одесские фотографии, сделанные Жоржем Сименоном в 1933 году:
> http://lingvik.livejournal.com/7962.html


 Симеон на пляже развлекался, однако )

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Симеон на пляже развлекался, однако )


 В Аркадии  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> У меня есть вот такое фото дуба, долгое время не мог понять где он находился... Интересна надпись на открытке, если бы кто то перевёл...


 Речь идет о ком-то, кто так любит мандарины, что за несколько минут может все съесть, опасаясь, чтобы их не съел кто-то другой. А потом пишется - присылай еще рисунки. И подпись - брат Зигмунд. 4 февраля (в переводе  _Dolphin_)

----------


## Тринакрия

а слово поле тогда при чем...может еще каким-то переводчиком воспользоваться?

----------


## Скрытик

> Я не знал. Когда я пару дней тому назад предложил делать общий архив, никто не откликнулся. Поэтому я решил начать сам, в надежде что другие подтянутся. Но подтянулось всего два человека, которые прислали отсутсвующие виды.  Я еще немного выложу и наверное запал выкладывать в одиночестве закончится )).
> Немного не по теме - я увлекаюсь Высоцким, давно уже, и раньше народ держал его фото в своих архивах и ни с кем не делился, ну было у каждого по пару тысяч фото, в лучшем случае и в среднем качестве ), и все. Когда же расскачались на слив своих архивов в один, у нас уже более 7 тыс фотографий. Так по-моему интереснее. Может и по Одессе так будет.


 Так я давно предлагал всм желающих присоединиться к www.OdessaStory.info - в начале активность была, а сейчас увы

----------


## chestnaya

> Есть ещё такие фото:


 А известно в каком году снимали фото? Первое фото, похоже, довоенное.

----------


## brassl

> Так я давно предлагал всм желающих присоединиться к www.OdessaStory.info - в начале активность была, а сейчас увы


 Жаль. 
Посмотрим как сейчас будет. Я постараюсь все, что есть у меня выложить (правда наверное у меня не так много есть, я новичок в этом деле), а там посмотрим.

----------


## Сорос

> Одесские фотографии, сделанные Жоржем Сименоном в 1933 году:
> http://lingvik.livejournal.com/7962.html


 по сравнению с украинскими сёлами, где люди с голоду пухли,, в Одессе неплохо жилось

----------


## Pumik

по Александровскому помню еще были открытки со столовой в Александровском, где заброшенная танцплощадка, кстати кто не знает, пушки с парка живы-здоровы, стоят на территории порта под карантинной башней, к сожаления фото уже показать не могу(((
поделюсь еще такой решеткой на Романа Кармена 10.

----------


## Pumik

> по сравнению с украинскими сёлами, где люди с голоду пухли,, в Одессе неплохо жилось


 а, Вы, собственно, как специально троллингом занимаетесь,или особенности характера, ну, явно сейчас вслед за языковым вопросом затронут голодомор...

----------


## brassl

Выложил 9 видов Александровского парка.
Подскажите.
Циклодром выкладывать в парке или это все же Михайловская площадь??

----------


## brassl

Загрузил Андреевский лиман. 27 видов.

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, замотался и забыл выложить фотографии, любезно предоставленные mlch уже наверное с месяц назад.
Наверстываю упущенное:
http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=51

Игорь, еще раз спасибо!

----------


## [email protected]

> Одесские фотографии, сделанные Жоржем Сименоном в 1933 году:
> http://lingvik.livejournal.com/7962.html


 Потрясающие фотографии, спасибо!

----------


## brassl

> Кстати, замотался и забыл выложить фотографии, любезно предоставленные mlch уже наверное с месяц назад.
> Наверстываю упущенное:
> http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=51
> 
> Игорь, еще раз спасибо!


 Посмотрел Вашу страничку. Большое спасибо!!! Как я понял у меня идет наполовину дубляж Ваших фото. Поэтому потихоньку сворачиваю свою бурную деятельность. :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Не нужно сворачивать, никто не мешает создавать архивы, а потом объединить их. 
У нас еще несколько сайтов интересных здесь есть.

----------


## brassl

А как объединить??.
Может изначально сделать общий архив, но у меня не хватает знаний, можно ли это физически, что б все добавляли недостающие фото, а кто то один чистил дубли если такие будут попадаться.

----------


## krust

За непродолжительное время посещения форума заметил, что многим нравиться определять местность на старых фото и открытках. И уж если сравнивать наш город с живым естеством, то Одесса-Мама это её улицы и проспекты, бульвары и переулки, "Одежда" - здания и зелёные насаждения (правда, в последнее время её настойчиво оголяют или пытаются переодеть в импортный ширпотреб) Но душа и характер города, это несомненно люди, как в нём живущие так и гости. 

Отвлёкся, так вот, давно хотел создать одну тему, но всё как то не соберусь с духом. Смысл - почтовая корреспонденция из Одессы. Наверное многим будет интересно о чём писали наши прапрабабушки-дедушки, а так же впечатления об Одессе "из под пера" приезжих. На ряду с деловой перепиской и описанием дел житейских, есть по сути уникальные тексты, с красивейшими эпитетами в адрес нашего города и впечатлениями от кратковременного пребывания. Тексты разные, написанные как каллиграфическим почерком, так и неразборчивыми каракулями. Более того, большая половина писем на иностранных языках. В основном на немецком и французском, но встречаются и на английском, итальянском, польском и др. Наверняка найдутся на форуме те, кто силён в языках, так как онлайн переводчик тут бессилен. Кроме личного интереса и устных благодарностей за помощь в прочтении и переводе, возможно и материальное вознаграждение, так же в виде старых одесских открыток. Как вы считаете?

Может кто то не согласен, что предавать огласке и выносить на всеобщее обозрение личную переписку по меньшей мере не этично, так ведь прошло уже более чем столетие, да и сами письма отсылались на открытках, от словосочетания "открытое письмо", т.е. заведомо не держались в секрете.

----------


## Trs

Открытки? Их есть у меня. Вот этот вокзал - издание "Турэкскурсбюро" в обл[смазано]т за номером 390 (согласно штампу с обратной стороны). Но она без писем.

----------


## zarema

> За непродолжительное время посещения форума заметил, что многим нравиться определять местность на старых фото и открытках. И уж если сравнивать наш город с живым естеством, то Одесса-Мама это её улицы и проспекты, бульвары и переулки, "Одежда" - здания и зелёные насаждения (правда, в последнее время её настойчиво оголяют или пытаются переодеть в импортный ширпотреб) Но душа и характер города, это несомненно люди, как в нём живущие так и гости. 
> 
> Отвлёкся, так вот, давно хотел создать одну тему, но всё как то не соберусь с духом. Смысл - почтовая корреспонденция из Одессы. Наверное многим будет интересно о чём писали наши прапрабабушки-дедушки, а так же впечатления об Одессе "из под пера" приезжих. На ряду с деловой перепиской и описанием дел житейских, есть по сути уникальные тексты, с красивейшими эпитетами в адрес нашего города и впечатлениями от кратковременного пребывания. Тексты разные, написанные как каллиграфическим почерком, так и неразборчивыми каракулями. Более того, большая половина писем на иностранных языках. В основном на немецком и французском, но встречаются и на английском, итальянском, польском и др. Наверняка найдутся на форуме те, кто силён в языках, так как онлайн переводчик тут бессилен. Кроме личного интереса и устных благодарностей за помощь в прочтении и переводе, возможно и материальное вознаграждение, так же в виде старых одесских открыток. Как вы считаете?
> 
> Может кто то не согласен, что предавать огласке и выносить на всеобщее обозрение личную переписку по меньшей мере не этично, так ведь прошло уже более чем столетие, да и сами письма отсылались на открытках, от словосочетания "открытое письмо", т.е. заведомо не держались в секрете.


 Почему бы и нет.В музеях же выставлены письма Пушкина и других известных личностей.

----------


## VicTur

> по сравнению с украинскими сёлами, где люди с голоду пухли,, в Одессе неплохо жилось


 А что, если б одесситы добровольно отказались есть, в сёлах прекратился бы голод?
Выражать неравнодушие к социальным проблемам посредством личного аскетизма - по-моему, глупо.

----------


## Скрытик

Я еще раз повторюсь.
Все кто желает принимать участие в наполнении сайта ОдессаСтори.инфо - пишите мне в личку, я сделаю аккаунт. Попытка свободной регистрации провалилась - за месяц спам-боты зарегистрировали 1400 ников и спамили своими "новостями".
Проект некоммерческий и никогда таковым не будет. Мое слово.

----------


## Сорос

> А что, если б одесситы добровольно отказались есть, в сёлах прекратился бы голод?


 моя мысль так далеко не шагнула, это вы уже самостоятельно додумали



> Выражать неравнодушие к социальным проблемам посредством личного аскетизма - по-моему, глупо.


 Глупо и преступно относиться к своим гражданам так, как это делала коммунистическая власть

----------


## brassl

> моя мысль так далеко не шагнула, это вы уже самостоятельно додумали
> 
> 
> Глупо и преступно относиться к своим гражданам так, как это делала коммунистическая власть


 А чем эта отличается? Так просто интересно. Али кто-то из них о людях думал (думает, будет думать), нужное подчеркнуть :smileflag: 
Може за город будем общаться, а то политики и на других форумах завались.

----------


## Trs

А говорили, что звёздочка - оберег от оффа...

----------


## mlch

> Кстати, замотался и забыл выложить фотографии, любезно предоставленные mlch уже наверное с месяц назад.
> Наверстываю упущенное:
> http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=51
> 
> Игорь, еще раз спасибо!


 Еще раз - пожалуйста.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> А что, если б одесситы добровольно отказались есть, в сёлах прекратился бы голод?
> Выражать неравнодушие к социальным проблемам посредством личного аскетизма - по-моему, глупо.


 Ребята, а вы темой не промахнулись? С этим, как мне кажется, сюда https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=108749 надо.

----------


## brassl

Добавлено TrinCh два вида в альбом Андреевский лиман и один вид (Андреевский лиман (7)) заменен на лучший по качеству.
Спасибо большое!

----------


## VicTur

> поделюсь еще такой решеткой на Романа Кармена 10.


 Замечательная решётка! А более полный или общий вид перил есть?

----------


## Пушкин

> А известно в каком году снимали фото? Первое фото, похоже, довоенное.


 Первое фото - военное - это бомбардировка порта или СРЗ2

----------


## mlch

> А известно в каком году снимали фото? Первое фото, похоже, довоенное.


  Третье - 1957-й.

----------


## Скрытик

Добавил альбом с фотографиями Сименона.

----------


## brassl

Добавил альбом - Аркадия - на А больше ничего нет(.
Может у кого-то есть Арнаутские?

----------


## Скрытик

С альбомом скоро наступит разочарование. Там есть ограничение на количество фотографий, то ли 100 то ли 200.

----------


## VicTur

> Добавил альбом с фотографиями Сименона.


 Рад, что пригодилось.

----------


## brassl

> С альбомом скоро наступит разочарование. Там есть ограничение на количество фотографий, то ли 100 то ли 200.


 Что ж, жизнь продолжается! Разберусь тогда с Вашим аккаунтом, а то у меня так и не получилось загрузить фото. Или может кто-то на форуме поддержит и будет у себя размещать свои фото по другим адресам.

----------


## Скрытик

> Рад, что пригодилось.


 Я авторство указал на Одессастори  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Что ж, жизнь продолжается! Разберусь тогда с Вашим аккаунтом, а то у меня так и не получилось загрузить фото. Или может кто-то на форуме поддержит и будет у себя размещать свои фото по другим адресам.


 Там нет ничего сложного. Сначала нужно создать альбом, например "Достопримечательности Одессы от А до Я" и потом загружать фотографии. Не сложнее чем тут. И как потом отслеживать у какого какие буквы? Форум для этого очень плохо подходит.

----------


## brassl

Альбом я создал. Фото загрузил. А показывается в итоге пустая рамка.
Может его перед этим надо уменьшить как-то, или другая какая-то фишка???

----------


## Скрытик

Странно, я зашел под Вашим аккаунтом и загрузил фото в альбом с 1го раза. Там левое правда, я его удалю.
Кстати, после загрузки нужно указать в какой альбом его поместить.

----------


## brassl

Получилось! Спасибо!

----------


## Скрытик

> Получилось! Спасибо!


 Сейчас глянем  :smileflag: 

Можно название альбома немного подправить. Убрать фразу "Новый альбом"

----------


## Пушкин

Для альбома "Александровский парк"

----------


## Пушкин

Продолжение...

----------


## Пушкин

Далее...

----------


## Пушкин

Сохранились ли у кого то фото ресторана Самовар в Александровском парке? В своё время видел их множество...

----------


## Скрытик

> Сохранились ли у кого то фото ресторана Самовар в Александровском парке? В своё время видел их множество...


 Конечно  :smileflag: 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=29&pos=70
Тут с выставки много фотографий.

----------


## Пушкин

> Конечно 
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=29&pos=70
> Тут с выставки много фотографий.


 Здорово! И уже всё собрано... :smileflag:

----------


## TrinCh

про выставку еще добавлю  :smileflag: 


обложка книги Путеводитель Русского Общества Пароходства и Торговли 1910 г

павильон Дубинина на рекламном плакате к выставке

остановка трамвая в парке на специально построенной линии для выставки

----------


## TrinCh

серия марок посвященных выставке (аналогичны плакатам)

----------


## TrinCh

павильон РОПиТ

павильон 
павильон РОПиТ

павильон Черноморско-Азовской фабрики консервов С.Б. Фальц-Фейна

павильон парфюмерного Товарищества Ралле

павильон Московской фабрики Дунаева

----------


## VicTur

> Я авторство указал на Одессастори


 Там, кстати, есть ряд снимков из нашего семейного архива. Их тоже можно взять для Одессастори.
Кроме того, у меня есть довольно много кадров из фильмов, где видна старая, во многом несохранившаяся Одесса. Думаю, они тоже впишутся в тематику Одессастори.

----------


## Скрытик

> Там, кстати, есть ряд снимков из нашего семейного архива. Их тоже можно взять для Одессастори.
> Кроме того, у меня есть довольно много кадров из фильмов, где видна старая, во многом несохранившаяся Одесса. Думаю, они тоже впишутся в тематику Одессастори.


 Обязательно добавлю. Спасибо!

----------


## kravshik

> Сохранились ли у кого то фото ресторана Самовар в Александровском парке? В своё время видел их множество...


 




а я,уже и веточек,как их ......можжевеловых..............))

----------


## Antique

> Для альбома "Александровский парк"


 Это разве Александровский парк (Театр Гигант)? Вдали то ли лиман, то ли вид на Одесский залив с Пересыпи. И здание на заднем плане, что это?

постскриптум: реклама в стиле модерна (рабочие у потёмкинской) впечатлила. Брависсимо!

постскриптум2: 


> павильон парфюмерного Товарищества Ралле


 О, ммм, модерн ) Такой сносить жалко

----------


## TrinCh

> Это разве Александровский парк (Театр Гигант)? Вдали то ли лиман, то ли вид на Одесский залив с Пересыпи. И здание на заднем плане, что это?


 это здание видно на двух фото перед тем про которое спрашиваешь. на одном из них показана арка-вход на выставку и маяк в каске. а эта арка, как я уже говорил, находилась где-то в районе входа на стадион ЧМП.



> постскриптум2: О, ммм, модерн ) Такой сносить жалко


 это же выставка. она была в 1910 году, месяца 4, и наверное столько же в 1911, а еще через год трамвай туда уже даже не ходил. павильоны свое отработали и их снесли, что вполне закономерно, не стоять же им вечно, как, например, музею юморине - жалкое зрелище.
меня вообще масштабы этой выставки потрясают  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> это здание видно на двух фото перед тем про которое спрашиваешь. на одном из них показана арка-вход на выставку и маяк в каске. а эта арка, как я уже говорил, находилась где-то в районе входа на стадион ЧМП.


 Вроде бы понимаю расположение, но на заднем плане виднеется какой то берег и в правой верхней части темнеют сооружения какого-то порта. Это очень непонятно, у нас же в этом районе открытое море, а северный берег залива находится очень далеко чтобы попасть в ракурс.






> павильоны свое отработали и их снесли, что вполне закономерно, не стоять же им вечно, как, например, музею юморине - жалкое зрелище.
> меня вообще масштабы этой выставки потрясают


 Так дорого, некоторые здания производят впечатления капитальных построек, а потом ещё и территорию убирать после них. Обьёмы сделок должны были быть большими, чтобы это окупилось. Мне кажется, что дешевле было построить где-нибудь выставочный центр.

----------


## brassl

Вот приобрел по случаю два фото, может у кого нет, беритя  :smileflag: )





вопрос по второму: подписано как Мечникова. Что это за здание, никто не знает???

----------


## OdGen

Все тот же институт благородных девиц, надо полагать.

----------


## brassl

Ой, аж стыдно стало, конечно да!!!
Добавил еще один вид Андреевского лимана, нашел на просторах интернета. Может у кого есть скан лучше? Поделитесь :smileflag: )
Добавил папку - Александровский парк. Выставка. и папку Рекламы.
У кого есть дополнения, исправления, пожелания  :smileflag: )
TrinCh - добавил вид ул. Белинского. Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## brassl

Хорошо б конечно еще писать комментарии к видам, но руки не доходят, оставим на будущее :smileflag: )
Нашел еще пару видов выставки в книге "Одесса на старой открытке", вечером отсканерю, поставлю.
А может у кого есть - вышлите, пожалуйста.

----------


## chestnaya

Я тут пролистала тему "проекты домов" и у меня появилась мысль о том, как возможно было бы побороться за облик города. 
В центре города строят и строить будут. Никуда от этого не деться. Но глядя на проекты новых домов, ловлю себя на мысли, что неплохо было бы:
1. Запретить в исторической части города использовать зеркальное остекление, потому что оно сильно уж портит облик.
2. Ограничить определенной величиной процент остекления по фасадам, чтобы не повадно было стеклянных уродов лепить. Величину процента остекления можно предложить исходя из остекления старых зданий. 
3. Установить цветовую гамму, разрешенную для использования при оформлении фасадов.
и т.д.

Вопрос это чисто городской. Можно установить такие нормы решением Горсовета.
Денег это решение не требует.
У нас есть оппозиция в Горсовете ( в виде Гончаренко). Темы, которых он касается в своей деятельности несколько всем поднадоели. Это будет чем-то новеньким. Надо ему подсказать и станет он борцом за архитектуру города.
Если ему это удастся провести, то это будет реальным полезным делом с результатом и я за него лично проголосую на мэрских выборах.

Что вы думаете об этом?

----------


## brassl

Хорошо бы. Никто не знает  приняли ли сегодня на град совете реконструкцию кинотеатра Одесса?, там такое "порно" со стеклами, как людям не стыдно подписоваться под таким  :smileflag: . А когда-то ругали Оленина (если не путаю фамилию) за дом возле оперного, так он просто шедевр по сравнению с нынешними стройками.
Никто не знает фамилию архитектора поставившего фонтан на Греческой??? Очень хочется знать "героя"

----------


## Antique

> Но глядя на проекты новых домов, ловлю себя на мысли, что неплохо было бы


 В Киеве и то проекты лучше, например возле андреевского спуска.

----------


## TrinCh

2Brassl на "Б")
пивзавод Енни. раньше относился вроде как к Балковской, сейчас относится со всем заводом Пищевых концентратов вроде как к Бугаевской.


а вот к этой картинке не могу привязаться...  ?

очевидно это вот это здание?

ну и "двигатель торговли"  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Обновлена и добавлена папка - "Александровский парк. выставка"- папка "Реклама" и папка "Аркадия"
Добавил ул. Ботаническую, у меня по ней всего 2 вида и 4 вида по Бугаевской. Может у кого-то еще есть?
Добавил комментарий в папке Андреевский лиман к виду Церкви. и виду № 1  в этой папке и комментарий в папке Балковская.  Может еще кто, что интересное знает ? Пишите.
Большое спасибо всем приславшим обновления.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я тут пролистала тему "проекты домов" и у меня появилась мысль о том, как возможно было бы побороться за облик города. 
> В центре города строят и строить будут. Никуда от этого не деться. Но глядя на проекты новых домов, ловлю себя на мысли, что неплохо было бы:
> 1. Запретить в исторической части города использовать зеркальное остекление, потому что оно сильно уж портит облик.
> 2. Ограничить определенной величиной процент остекления по фасадам, чтобы не повадно было стеклянных уродов лепить. Величину процента остекления можно предложить исходя из остекления старых зданий. 
> 3. Установить цветовую гамму, разрешенную для использования при оформлении фасадов.
> и т.д.
> 
> Вопрос это чисто городской. Можно установить такие нормы решением Горсовета.
> Денег это решение не требует.
> ...


 Идеи очень хорошие, хотя и не новые и Алексею уже говорены, но...

----------


## chestnaya

> Идеи очень хорошие, хотя и не новые и Алексею уже говорены, но...


 Может напомнить. У него наверняка есть ветка здесь.

----------


## brassl

Обновил Александровский парк. Выставка - всего 35 видов.

----------


## brassl

> Открытки? Их есть у меня. Вот этот вокзал - издание "Турэкскурсбюро" в обл[смазано]т за номером 390 (согласно штампу с обратной стороны). Но она без писем.


 



Вот, подчистил фото от пятен. Может кому-то будет интересно.

----------


## Pumik

а по Алексеевской площади ничего нет?

----------


## REDSOX

> Обновлена и добавлена папка - "Александровский парк. выставка"- папка "Реклама" и папка "Аркадия"
> Добавил ул. Ботаническую, у меня по ней всего 2 вида и 4 вида по Бугаевской. Может у кого-то еще есть?
> Добавил комментарий в папке Андреевский лиман к виду Церкви. и виду № 1  в этой папке и комментарий в папке Балковская.  Может еще кто, что интересное знает ? Пишите.
> Большое спасибо всем приславшим обновления.


 
Ботаническая, фото 1 Рядом с воротами на пивзавод стоит дом торцом, я в нём прожил 15 лет. Даже не знал, что он такой древний, хотя печь в нём, была старинной.

----------


## Сорос

> Может напомнить. У него наверняка есть ветка здесь.


 И  что он станет делать? Воевать с однопартийцем Климовым?

----------


## Пушкин

> И  что он станет делать? Воевать с однопартийцем Климовым?


 Если одесситы поддержат - будет, иначе зачем он, либо кто то другой  нам нужен?

----------


## brassl

Добавил папку - Большефонтанская дорога, всего 4 фото. Есть еще у кого что-то?

----------


## brassl

> а по Алексеевской площади ничего нет?


 Все что было, все три фото залил в папку, у меня больше ничего к сожалению нет.
Залил Валиховский переулок

----------


## chestnaya

> И  что он станет делать? Воевать с однопартийцем Климовым?


 Зачем воевать. Необходимо просто сформулировать документ, заручиться поддержкой Штербуль и еще каких-нибудь служб, видных архитекторов, того же градсовета и внести на сессию.
Принятое решение позволит службам и градсовету отклонять проекты. На градсовет, очевидно, давление оказывается сильное, а так у них будет четкий документ с цифрами и требованиями, которые нельзя будет нарушить.
А Климову деньги важны, ему все равно что строить и какой процент остекления там будет.

----------


## 115117

такие есть в альбоме?елки,как бы с этими фоторазрешениями разобраться..

----------


## brassl

> такие есть в альбоме?елки,как бы с этими фоторазрешениями разобраться..


 Таких не было, уже загрузил. Спасибо большое.
Добавил папку с Внешним бульваром и улицей
Попробовал загрузить Военный спуск, не догрузил. Ограничение по количеству фотографий сработало (.
Так что пока ВСЕ.

----------


## Скрытик

Почему все? На ОдессаСтори не понравилось?

----------


## brassl

Не, на одесса стори понравилось :smileflag:  Я туда буду выкладывать то что буду сканировать сам. Но если выкладывать виды, так как я это делаю сейчас, по улицам (не знаю смотрели ли Вы), то получится дубляж  некоторых фото с Вашего же сайта. Правильно ли это с точки наполнения сайта?

----------


## Скрытик

> Не, на одесса стори понравилось Я туда буду выкладывать то что буду сканировать сам. Но если выкладывать виды, так как я это делаю сейчас, по улицам (не знаю смотрели ли Вы), то получится дубляж  некоторых фото с Вашего же сайта. Правильно ли это с точки наполнения сайта?


 Там у меня самого пересечения из разных источников. 
Да и комментарии просто физически некогда писать. 
Потом подумаем как правильно поиск организовать, хотя по подписям он вроде работает.
С точки зрения наполнения сайта - лучше искать на одном сайте, чем на нескольких десятках других.

----------


## brassl

Ну что ж раз администрация не против, попробуем  :smileflag: ).
Сейчас тогда Военный спуск попробую закинуть к Вам.

----------


## brassl

Получилось, загрузил на http://www.odessastory.info/ Военный спуск - 10 штук. Может у кого есть дополнения, вышлите пожалуйста.

----------


## brassl

Добавил на Одессастори Гаванную улицу и спуск - 3 фото. улицу Гоголя - 6 фото. Греческая - 16 фото, Гулевая и Госпитальная - по одному фото. На букву "Г" - все.... Продолжения есть у кого?

----------


## brassl

На какой это улице, никто не подскажет??


Добавил Дальницкую - 3 фото
Дворянскую - 13 фото
Дерибасовскую - 48 фото.

Добавления у кого то есть?

----------


## brassl

Нашел новый вид для папки =Александровский парк.Одесская выставка= залил на одессастори (из-за отсутсвия места на персональной страничке, будет время и Ваши желания перезалью все папку, что б все было в одном месте.).  Добавил улицу Гоголя, качество не очень, но пока так... потом заменю. Может еще у кого что есть в продолжение?  :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Нашел в сети такую вот выразительную фотку. Не знаю, была она здесь уже.

----------


## Лысый0

> Нашел в сети такую вот выразительную фотку. Не знаю, была она здесь уже.


 Ой, какое спасибо :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Это до пожара 1905 года...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

А вот еще свежий ракурс - на улицу Жуковского со стороны Тираспольской площади.

----------


## Скрытик

Ага, и надпись улица Жуковская а не Жуковского  :smileflag:

----------


## Сорос

> Ага, и надпись улица Жуковская а не Жуковского


 и это было правильно. Всякие нынешние исключения из правил , типа Жуковского или Новосельского только вносят сумятицу. Окончание Новосельского\Новосельская  несколько раз в новейшей истории меняли. Остановились на мужском роде. Тогда уже назвали бы и Разумовского , а не Разумовская , как ныне. Логики не вижу

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, рекомендую заглядывать на ОдессаСтори в альбом уважаемого brassl - очень много интересного. Сам сегодня с удивлением увидел что работа кипит!

----------


## SaMoVar

> А вот еще свежий ракурс - на улицу Жуковского со стороны Тираспольской площади.


 Справа - Покровская церковь. А что на фото за купола слева. Какой-то провал у меня(((

----------


## Kilopovidla

> и это было правильно. Всякие нынешние исключения из правил , типа Жуковского или Новосельского только вносят сумятицу. Окончание Новосельского\Новосельская  несколько раз в новейшей истории меняли. Остановились на мужском роде. Тогда уже назвали бы и Разумовского , а не Разумовская , как ныне. Логики не вижу


 А каким боком бульвар Лидерсона стал Лидерсовским?-))
Род здесь ни при чем вроде..

----------


## mlch

> Справа - Покровская церковь. А что на фото за купола слева. Какой-то провал у меня(((


 Домовая церковь старого здания Духовной семинарии. (Нынешний ДК Леси Украинки)

----------


## mlch

> А каким боком бульвар Лидерсона стал Лидерсовским?-))
> Род здесь ни при чем вроде..


 Вообще-то генерал от инфантерии, граф Александр Николаевич Лидерс, именем которого назван бульвар, наверное сильно бы удивился, если бы вы его Лидерсоном назвали.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Добавил Еврейскую улицу, всего пару видов (все что есть). Может кто-то дополнит?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> и это было правильно. Всякие нынешние исключения из правил , типа Жуковского или Новосельского только вносят сумятицу. Окончание Новосельского\Новосельская  несколько раз в новейшей истории меняли. Остановились на мужском роде. Тогда уже назвали бы и Разумовского , а не Разумовская , как ныне. Логики не вижу


 Если обратить внимание, до начала 20 века, улицам давали название женского рода исключительно в центральной части города. На Мельницах и на Пересыпи при этом, существовали всякие Божакина, Зайцева и др. Возможно в этом таится некий сакральный смысл. Улица не "какая", а "чья", собственно, кто был местным хозяином. Ну а с начала 20-го века и в центре пошли уже переименования, привычные нам - Жуковского, Новосельского, Петра Великого...

----------


## brassl

Добавил Екатерининскую площадь - 27 видов

----------


## mlch

> Добавил Екатерининскую площадь - 27 видов


 За Вами не успеваешь.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Ну это поначалу, для наполнения, потом с комментариями к фото притормозим  :smileflag: )) А из дополнений к уже выложенному, ничего нет????

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Вообще-то генерал от инфантерии, граф Александр Николаевич Лидерс, именем которого назван бульвар, наверное сильно бы удивился, если бы вы его Лидерсоном назвали.


 Я его не называл. Табличка на доме висит, вчера видел, "бульвар Лидерсона "
Буду рядом - сфотографирую.

----------


## mlch

> Я его не называл. Табличка на доме висит, вчера видел, "бульвар Лидерсона "
> Буду рядом - сфотографирую.


 Ну тогда это в "Приколы" надо. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Вот такая табличка висит в Купальном переулке...

----------


## OdGen

Да уж! Осталось выяснить, табличка на бульваре "Лидерсона" одна, или по всему бульвару?!

----------


## Сорос

> Вот такая табличка висит в Купальном переулке...


 эту одинокую табличку какие то безграмотные фирмачи повесили

----------


## brassl

> эту одинокую табличку какие то безграмотные фирмачи повесили


 Ага! Я возле моря видел - МАреходный переулок.
То же кто-то повесил

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо! Уже легче. А где же такой дом? По карте дом 15 с одной стороны переулка, 17 - с другой. А на табличке - сдвоенный номер - 15/17.

Осталось также выяснить, за какие заслуги в честь г-на Лидерсона назвали целый бульвар  :smileflag: !

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо! Уже легче. А где же такой дом? По карте дом 15 с одной стороны переулка, 17 - с другой. А на табличке - сдвоенный номер - 15/17.
> 
> Осталось также выяснить, за какие заслуги в честь г-на Лидерсона назвали целый бульвар !


 А так же - кто же такой г-н Лидерсон?

----------


## OdGen

Само собой  :smileflag: . 
Название бульвара (как вариант для тех, кто еще не успел установить "правильные" таблички) - "Лидерсоновскимй бульвар"  :smileflag: .

И последний вопрос - в честь чего несколько лет назад барельеф генерала Лидерса был установлен на доме, где он НИКОГДА не жил?  :smileflag:  (уже обсуждалось на форуме)

----------


## Пушкин

> И последний вопрос - в честь чего несколько лет назад барельеф генерала Лидерса был установлен на доме, где он НИКОГДА не жил?  (уже обсуждалось на форуме)


  Для понта. Хороший понт- дороже денег... :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Добавил Екатерининскую улицу - 35 видов.
Нет ли добавлений у кого?

----------


## OdGen

> Для понта. Хороший понт- дороже денег...


  :smileflag: .

----------


## VHana

> Спасибо! Уже легче. А где же такой дом? По карте дом 15 с одной стороны переулка, 17 - с другой. А на табличке - сдвоенный номер - 15/17.
> 
> Осталось также выяснить, за какие заслуги в честь г-на Лидерсона назвали целый бульвар !


 А может это нумерация по Купальному переулку (там как раз 15 и 17 рядом)? 
А Лидерсон, может вообще, нынешний владелец ?

----------


## brassl

Вот нашел фото, никто не подскажет место съемки?

?

----------


## Maksy

Улица 1905 года наверно...

угол Новосельского

----------


## Скрытик

А мне Преображенскую напоминает.

----------


## Пушкин

Знакомый, характерный балкончик, но вот где?

----------


## OdGen

> А может это нумерация по Купальному переулку (там как раз 15 и 17 рядом)? 
> А Лидерсон, может вообще, нынешний владелец ?


 Может быть. Но тогда при чем здесь бульвар? 
Исключаю вариант, что Лидерсон - ныненший владелец дома.
До установления советской власти по имени владельца назывались дома, а не улицы. Исключение - название улицы в честь кого-то. Например, улица Маразлиевская названа в честь Маразли. При этом было неважно, был он домовладельцем этой улицы или нет. 
А имен современных владельцев домов, увековеченных в виде полной фамилии, я пока еще не видел. А тем более, увековечение в названии улицы (бульвара, площади, переулка) фамилии ОДНОГО ИЗ ВЛАДЕЛЬЦЕВ недвижимости на данной улице без принятия решения городским советом. 
Так что варианты возникновения таблички следующие: 
- тупость составителей; 
- домовладелец, некто г-н Лидерсон, страдаюший манией величия;
- чисто одесский прикол.

----------


## Maksy

Тираспольская/Новосельского

----------


## brassl

Добавил рисунок Военного спуска.
перезалил на одессастори Андреевский лиман с добавлением 3 видов

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

На Молотке продают много открыток и фото с видами Одессы. Помимо стандартных видов, там встречаются и довольно оригинальные.
Снято не так давно, но уже стало историей:

----------


## OMF

Это снято достаточно давно - в 70-е. ЕМНИП, прямой запасной путь на Успенской был разобран в 80-е годы, а задолго до и после этого по 4-ке ходили или МТВ, или КТМ-ы, или поезда из 2-го или 3-го депо. На снимке же одиночка из 1-го. Скорее всего это 1971 г.

Laszlo, а еще похожие фото где-то как-то есть? А то аж слюнки текут

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Это снято достаточно давно - в 70-е. ЕМНИП, прямой запасной путь на Успенской был разобран в 80-е годы, а задолго до и после этого по 4-ке ходили или МТВ, или КТМ-ы, или поезда из 2-го или 3-го депо. На снимке же одиночка из 1-го. Скорее всего это 1971 г.


 А в каком году появились остановочные таблички в виде японского флага?



> Laszlo, а еще похожие фото где-то как-то есть? А то аж слюнки текут


 Есть малехо, правда это только превьюшки, не очень высокого разрешения.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

И еще немного.

----------


## brassl

Вот еще с аукционов

----------


## brassl

Народ, нашел сайт http://www.pobeda-info.ru только начал работать, кино-фото времен войны, по Одессе нашел пока только немецкую аэрофотосъемку.
Ищем дальше :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

2 brassl
Мне часто интересное в ЖЖ попадается.

----------


## brassl

> 2 brassl
> Мне часто интересное в ЖЖ попадается.


 а не можете скинуть адресок?

Вот еще фото с того же сайта.

----------


## brassl

Никто не подскажет место съемки?

Качество аэрофотосъемок при приближении, просто абалдеть  :smileflag: .

----------


## brassl

> 2 brassl
> Мне часто интересное в ЖЖ попадается.


 Спасибо. Начал искать. Вот интересная ссылка о воздухоплавании, есть пару видов Одессы. http://zalizyaka.livejournal.com/89816.html

----------


## SaMoVar

> а не можете скинуть адресок?


 livejournal.com

----------


## OMF

> И еще немного.


 Интересно. Автобусы хотелось бы покрупнее, чтобы номера были видны.
Насчет табличек скажу, что стали они появляться в начале 70-х. Фото же, скорее всего сделано не в 1971-м, а в 72-м, а может и в 73-м, хотя и маловероятно. Дело в том, что в 72-73-м произошла передача маршрутов между 1-м и 2-м депо и на 4-ке исчезли Татры.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Интересно. Автобусы хотелось бы покрупнее, чтобы номера были видны.


 Я выложил их в оригинальном размере. Ну эти фото на молотке продают. Там можно просто купить оригинал если что. На правом автобусе похоже номер чс 12-49.

А еще там продают, по моему самую шизофреническую карту Одессы 1970 года. центр города еще куда ни шло, но обратите внимание на расположение улиц вокруг него.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Очень много редких фото города расположено в ТЦ Новый Привоз, если подниматься по эскалатору или же на этажах.

----------


## OMF

> Я выложил их в оригинальном размере. Ну эти фото на молотке продают. Там можно просто купить оригинал если что. На правом автобусе похоже номер чс 12-49.
> 
> А еще там продают, по моему самую шизофреническую карту Одессы 1970 года. центр города еще куда ни шло, но обратите внимание на расположение улиц вокруг него.


 Ну, из Коннектикута на "молоток" (а, кстати, что это такое) приехать как то сложновато...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ну, из Коннектикута на "молоток" (а, кстати, что это такое) приехать как то сложновато...


 Это российский аналог e-bay. Думаю там есть возможность пересылки.

----------


## OMF

А-а-а... Я-то думал, что это "реальный" рынок, типа Староконного или "книжки"...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Кстати, на самом ebay'e тоже много интересного можно найти.

----------


## Trs

Синий кружок свидетельствует о том, что когда-то фото было в экспозиции музея гортранспорта. И таинственно переместилось в частные руки.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Синий кружок свидетельствует о том, что когда-то фото было в экспозиции музея гортранспорта. И таинственно переместилось в частные руки.


 Любопытно. А сам продавец из Германии.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Кто тут спорил про балконы дома на углу Пироговского переулка и Семинарской?

----------


## Trs

Настенная экспозиция построена на фотографиях, отмеченных разноцветными кружочками с таблицами, дающими пояснения соответственно цвету. А как продавца зовут?

----------


## krust

> Синий кружок свидетельствует о том, что когда-то фото было в экспозиции музея гортранспорта. И таинственно переместилось в частные руки.


 Скорее всего, синий кружок свидетельствует о том, что это просто дырявая открытка, сканированная на синем фоне для контраста. Можно только строить догадки кто и для чего применил дырокол в отношении симпатичной открытки, но сомневаюсь, что в музее Гортранспорта все экспонаты с подобными дефектами.

Фото адресной стороны открытки:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Кто тут спорил про балконы дома на углу Пироговского переулка и Семинарской?


 Кажется, мы спорили про "дома специалистов", что на Французском бульваре 12

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Кажется, мы спорили про "дома специалистов", что на Французском бульваре 12


 см. сообщение #2406

----------


## Trs

> Скорее всего, синий кружок свидетельствует о том, что это просто дырявая открытка, сканированная на синем фоне для контраста. Можно только строить догадки кто и для чего применил дырокол в отношении симпатичной открытки, но сомневаюсь, что в музее Гортранспорта все экспонаты с подобными дефектами.


 Да, похоже. А дырокол могли применить на почте для валидации?

----------


## Скрытик

Подарили сегодня набор открыток кажется 1975 года. Есть пару интересных ракурсов - привокзальная площадь еще без подземных переходов.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> см. сообщение #2406


 ага, правильно, потому что на том фото не тот дом,  на котором "летайте"...., а те, которые на углу Семинарской и Французского бульвара, сверху выглядят, как одно целое (см сообщения 2384, 2386)  и  № 2400, там легко привязаться

----------


## krust

> Да, похоже. А дырокол могли применить на почте для валидации?


 Валидации чего? Открытки?! Или это была проверка работоспособности дырокола... ИМХО разновидность варварства

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> ага, правильно, потому что на том фото не тот дом,  на котором "летайте"...., а те, которые на углу Семинарской и Французского бульвара, сверху выглядят, как одно целое (см сообщения 2384, 2386)  и  № 2400, там легко привязаться


 Погодите, вы меня окончательно запутали. На каком том фото не тот дом, на моем? Человек ясно написал, что на доме Пироговский пер./Семинарская нет балконов, я предоставил снимок, опровергающий его высказывание.

----------


## Maksy

> Кто тут спорил про балконы дома на углу Пироговского переулка и Семинарской?


 на фото не Пироговский переулок угол Семинарской

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> на фото не Пироговский переулок угол Семинарской


 Да? А похож. В Одессе не так уж много было до войны построено 5-ти этажных жилых домов. Где же тогда это может быть?

----------


## Richard

> Погодите, вы меня окончательно запутали. На каком том фото не тот дом, на моем? Человек ясно написал, что на доме Пироговский пер./Семинарская нет балконов, я предоставил снимок, опровергающий его высказывание.


 Нет, там речь шла немного о другом. Было сделано предположение, что балконы, которые были там в 40-х годах, в последующем исчезли с фасада в резельтате перепланировки здания. Хотя меня это фото тоже немного ставит в тупик. Если это действительно Пироговская/Семинарской, то где, собственно сам Пироговский переулок? По фото прсп. Шевченко упирается в бюрдюр.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Нет, там речь шла немного о другом. Было сделано предположение, что балконы, которые были там в 40-х годах, в последующем исчезли с фасада в резельтате перепланировки здания.


 Ну да, это я и хотел доказать этим фото.




> Хотя меня это фото тоже немного ставит в тупик. Если это действительно Пироговская/Семинарской, то где, собственно сам Пироговский переулок? По фото прсп. Шевченко упирается в бюрдюр.


 Ну на самом деле так и есть, переулок немного сдвинут влево и дом как раз находится на уровне проезжей части проспекта.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Друзья, на доме по Французскому бульвару 12 все еще сохранились те балконы  :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

> Ну да, это я и хотел доказать этим фото.
> Ну на самом деле так и есть, переулок немного сдвинут влево и дом как раз находится на уровне проезжей части проспекта.


 Форма дома не совпадает.
Французский бульвар тоже не подходит.
Я думаю что дом находится на молдаванке...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Друзья, на доме по Французскому бульвару 12 все еще сохранились те балконы


 А он разве не 4-х этажный?

----------


## Сорос

> А он разве не 4-х этажный?


 дубль гиз говорит о 5 этажах

----------


## exse

Скоро День Победы. Поздравляю всех для кого это Праздник!

Вот так начиналось в Одессе:



Скомпоновал пару фоток 41-45  (не Одесса):

----------


## Pumik

> Скоро День Победы. Поздравляю всех для кого это Праздник!


 Спасибо, это Праздник для всех нормальных людей!!!
Ищю фото с домом Руссова, 1944 года, в теме Военные фото спрашивала, наверное ни у кого нет. Фото такое, как в музее на 411 батарее. Такая есть, если есть еще варианты, плс поделитесь.

----------


## OdGen

читать всем обязательно!
http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14134136.html

----------


## Скрытик

Работы в доме действительно ведутся. Каждый день вижу грузовики.

----------


## JN

> читать всем обязательно!
> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14134136.html


 Прекраснодушного доверия к городским властям, и тем более к Тарпану, у меня никогда не было. Я, лично, не сомневался, что если только допустить хоть какие-либо движения тарпановских структур на доме Руссова, Спартаке или Большой Московской, то с их историческим обликом, а соответственно и с памятниками, можно смело прощаться. И вот...
Помните, как фигурант сказал на пожаре дома Руссова:"... рабочий момент..."!
Другой вопрос, что с этим делать? Что сделать, если государству памятники не нужны, мэрии не нужны, а электорату, вроде нужны, но ничего для этого электорат делать не хочет, разве что подпись поставить и забыть? Видимо, пришла пора прощаться.

----------


## Pumik

Подарили мне сегодня два фотоальбома Сергея Гевелюка один "Лестницы Старой Одессы", а второй "фотопроект приуроченный ко Дню города "Одесский Стоунхендж", учередитель проекта Наталья Штербуль, глянцевые страницы, большие фото, но... что обидно фото, повторяющиеся, с книжечкой Альберта Валентиновича Малиновского "Спасите нас от алчных глаз" только формат книжечки в 4 раза меньше и бумага самая простая, а количество фото побольше будет.
кому интересно посмотреть, пишите.

----------


## Скрытик

Лестницы у меня уже давно есть...

----------


## Xor

дом на французском бульваре 12 идет буквой "Г"
там часть идет 4 этажа, часть 5 этажей

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Проходя по территории инфекционки,  при взгляде на этот корпус, мечтала стать богатой, ну очень богатой, и восстановить эту красоту! Правда, еще мечтала создать там современный гепатоцентр...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> дом на французском бульваре 12 идет буквой "Г"
> там часть идет 4 этажа, часть 5 этажей


 С той точки, откуда сделан снимок, эти два  дома выглядят как  одно целое и именно S-образное

----------


## brassl

Выложил Итальянский бульвар, всего 6 видов. Все, что есть.
Администратор оказался прав, запал оканчивается, но в основном из-за того, что обновлений и продолжений никто не присылает. Хотя сам я нахожу обновления по уже выложеным улицам и выкладываю их. Но вариться самому не интересно.

----------


## kravshik

> дом на французском бульваре 12 идет буквой "Г"
> там часть идет 4 этажа, часть 5 этажей


 

вот это дом...у него вообще интересная архитектура и планировка...

----------


## Xor

> вот это дом...у него вообще интересная архитектура и планировка...


 красным выделено не совсем верно, я просто там жил 10 лет
выделено 2 дома стоящие симметрично друг напротив друга между ними проход

----------


## Сорос

> вот это дом...у него вообще интересная архитектура и планировка...


 довоенная сталинка в стиле конструктивизма. Это в одном из них построена мансарда (на фото она на правом доме)? Она недавно через форум продавалась, со вкусом у хозяина большие проблемы

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Вот дом на Французском 12. Четырехстворчатые окна, балюстрада наверху, да, это совсем другой дом.

----------


## Скрытик

> Кто тут спорил про балконы дома на углу Пироговского переулка и Семинарской?


 Кстати, он очень похож на Семинарскую угол переулка Шевченко. Тогда и аллея справа вписывается.

----------


## Сорос

> Кстати, он очень похож на Семинарскую угол переулка Шевченко. Тогда и аллея справа вписывается.


 может *Проспекта*  Шевченко ?

----------


## Скрытик

Сорри, Пироговского переулка. Так о нем с самого начала речь шла?

----------


## brassl

Нашел еще один вид Военого спуска, качество к сожалению не очень, но для информации добавил, может потом заменим :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Может кому-то интересно, вот такой эскиз

----------


## brassl

Для Пушкина, в его коллекцию, вроде такого еще не было

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> может *Проспекта*  Шевченко ?


 Нет, наверное все таки *Пироговского* переулка :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Сорри, Пироговского переулка. Так о нем с самого начала речь шла?


 Ну да, я именно этот дом и имел ввиду изначально.

----------


## Скрытик

Очень похож, я вчера проезжал там. Немного правда сложнее профиль, нужно будет еще раз присмотреться.

----------


## brassl

Нашел еще два вида Аркадии (всю папку перекинул на одессастори).
И новый вид Ришельевской, но с такой вот нашлепкой.
Ни у кого нет в нормальном виде?

----------


## SaMoVar

Екатериненской? Камрад, пора отдохнуть немного ;-)

----------


## brassl

Спасибо,  :smileflag: , конечно Ришельевской, а вид то у Вас есть или так поерничали просто?

----------


## mlch

> Нашел еще два вида Аркадии (всю папку перекинул на одессастори).
> И новый вид Ришельевской, но с такой вот нашлепкой.
> Ни у кого нет в нормальном виде?
> Вложение 1108515


 На сайте "Одесса на колесах" есть.

----------


## brassl

> На сайте "Одесса на колесах" есть.


 спасибо, сейчас посмотрю

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> И новый вид Ришельевской, но с такой вот нашлепкой.
> Ни у кого нет в нормальном виде?


 Есть вот такая.

----------


## brassl

Нашел вот такое продолжение для Екатерининской площади


Ни у кого нет вида дома который был на месте Антарктики, на Дерибасовской-Екатерининской?

----------


## Trs

Ну, давайте вспомним этот дом, что-ли... Есть ли по нему какие-то биографические данные?

----------


## Pumik

> Ну, давайте вспомним этот дом, что-ли... Есть ли по нему какие-то биографические данные?


 недавно OdGen про него упоминал, как раз в первые дни уничтожения.

----------


## VikZu

> довоенная сталинка в стиле конструктивизма. Это в одном из них построена мансарда (на фото она на правом доме)? Она недавно через форум продавалась, со вкусом у хозяина большие проблемы


 Конструктивизма там маловато... Скорее начало раннего соц. ампира. Здание интересно именно как переход от одного стиля к другому, имхо.

----------


## Xor

К теме о Екатериненской площади:
   

Это мы с женой понаходили старых фоток и сделали несколько десятков фотографий из серии Было-Стало.

----------


## kravshik

Всем кому интересно,еще одна темка с этой взаимосвязана.

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=448115

"Прикольные Одесские дворики"

----------


## OdGen

> Ну, давайте вспомним этот дом, что-ли... Есть ли по нему какие-то биографические данные?


 


> недавно OdGen про него упоминал, как раз в первые дни уничтожения.


 Как верно подметила наша уважаемая Pumik, таки да, упоминал. Перед входом в дом было мраморное крыльцо с мозаикой, на котором были выложены инициалы владельцв по латыни - бувы "H" и "L" - Лонский Генрих Филиппович.

----------


## VicTur

> Как верно подметила наша уважаемая Pumik, таки да, упоминал. Перед входом в дом было мраморное крыльцо с мозаикой, на котором были выложены инициалы владельцв по латыни - бувы "H" и "L" - Лонский Генрих Филиппович.


 А фотографии этого крыльца есть?

----------


## mlch

> А фотографии этого крыльца есть?


 Есть. 
Но, к сожалению, не видно мозаики.  Не обратил внимание, когда снимал, к сожалению.

----------


## REDSOX

> Погодите, вы меня окончательно запутали. На каком том фото не тот дом, на моем? Человек ясно написал, что на доме Пироговский пер./Семинарская нет балконов, я предоставил снимок, опровергающий его высказывание.


 Я не спорил, а сомневался! Буду в четверг в том районе, зафоткаю и выложу. Если не прав, то увидим, как оно есть.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, скажите, пожалуйста, какая это улица?
.
Если кому интересно, в альбом на Одессастори добавил новые виды, и обновил некоторые старые. Может у кого есть добавления? присылайте пожалуйста

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Ребята, скажите, пожалуйста, какая это улица?
> Вложение 1117164.
> Если кому интересно, в альбом на Одессастори добавил новые виды, и обновил некоторые старые. Может у кого есть добавления? присылайте пожалуйста


 Честно говоря, сразу подумала на Бугаевскую, где подъем с Балковской. Но раз Вы спрашиваете - значит, не так все просто... И сразу труба на заднем плане стала смущать...

----------


## brassl

Да может быть и просто, но надо общее мнение узнать  :smileflag: , меня то же труба смутила.

----------


## brassl

Для Пушкина, вроде такого не было, хотя может я и ошибаюсь

----------


## Скрытик

Я тоже маленький альбом добавил, давно скачал и забыл про фото. Можешь, кстати, из моих альбомов брать - оно у тебя более структурировано. 
http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=93

----------


## brassl

> Я тоже маленький альбом добавил, давно скачал и забыл про фото. Можешь, кстати, из моих альбомов брать - оно у тебя более структурировано. 
> http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=93


 Большое спасибо!

----------


## Xor

Еще Пушкин

----------


## Xor

> Ребята, скажите, пожалуйста, какая это улица?
> Вложение 1117164.
> Если кому интересно, в альбом на Одессастори добавил новые виды, и обновил некоторые старые. Может у кого есть добавления? присылайте пожалуйста


 вроде как теперешняя балковская

----------


## Пушкин

> Вложение 1117645
> Для Пушкина, вроде такого не было, хотя может я и ошибаюсь


 Да с пальмами под маятником  - точно не было... :smileflag:

----------


## Sergey_L

> Ребята, скажите, пожалуйста, какая это улица?
> Вложение 1117164.
> Если кому интересно, в альбом на Одессастори добавил новые виды, и обновил некоторые старые. Может у кого есть добавления? присылайте пожалуйста


 Есть у меня подозрение, что это всё-таки Балковская, если смотреть с холмов Одесского Технического колледжа (Пищевого техникума) как бы сквозь мост (которого тогда ещё не было) на начало ул. Разумовской (подьём в центр). Уж больно "знакомый" угловой дом виднеется. Постараюсь сегодня сфотографировать.

----------


## REDSOX

> Есть у меня подозрение, что это всё-таки Балковская, если смотреть с холмов Одесского Технического колледжа (Пищевого техникума) как бы сквозь мост (которого тогда ещё не было) на начало ул. Разумовской (подьём в центр). Уж больно "знакомый" угловой дом виднеется. Постараюсь сегодня сфотографировать.


 Мене тоже угловой домик сразу кинулся в глаза. Там подъёмчик к улице Средней идёт. На фото дома, справа от угла, а сейчас там дорога.

----------


## brassl

Добавил два вида в папку Ланжерон,  два в Екатерининскую площадь один в улицу, два в Ник. бульвар. Дума и один в Ник. бульвар.Пушкин, один в Николаевский бульвар. Лестница, три в Люстдорф. Может что еще у кого есть?

----------


## REDSOX

Пироговский переулок угол Семинарской и пр-кта Шевченко.
Вложение 1123966

Вложение 1123967
Сегодня это выглядит так.

Сравнил с преданьем старины глубокой- это оно!

----------


## SaMoVar

> Ребята, скажите, пожалуйста, какая это улица?
> Нажмите на изображение для увеличения Название: 8.jpg Просмотров: 58 Размер: 140.8 Кб ID: 1117164.
> Если кому интересно, в альбом на Одессастори добавил новые виды, и обновил некоторые старые. Может у кого есть добавления? присылайте пожалуйста


 Мне кажется, что это наша недоделанная трасса север-юг. Фото сделано с перпекрёстка Заньковецкой/Балковская. Из сквер Гамова.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Ребята, скажите, пожалуйста, какая это улица?
> Нажмите на изображение для увеличения Название: 8.jpg Просмотров: 58 Размер: 140.8 Кб ID: 1117164.
> Если кому интересно, в альбом на Одессастори добавил новые виды, и обновил некоторые старые. Может у кого есть добавления? присылайте пожалуйста


 Мне кажется, что это наша недоделанная трасса север-юг. Фото сделано с перпекрёстка Заньковецкой/Балковская. Из сквер Гамова.
Ну и вариант - Балковская с моста около Автовокзала. Второй вариант более вероятен)))

----------


## brassl

Так, что, все же Балковская???
Добавил виды на Белинского, Александровский парк. Выставка, Куликово поле, Ланжероновская.

----------


## Русланчич

На фасаде здания бывшего завода "Полярная звезда" сохранились барельефы - какие-то лица. Поскольку в этом здании раньше была гимназия, то есть подозрения, что лица эти принадлежат известным литераторам и музыкантам. Может кто-то знает их имена? Фотографии к сожалению нет. Спасибо.

----------


## Maksy

> Пироговский переулок угол Семинарской и пр-кта Шевченко.
> Вложение 1123966
> 
> Вложение 1123967
> Сегодня это выглядит так.
> 
> Сравнил с преданьем старины глубокой- это оно!


 Сравните её раз, он похожи, только очень приблизительно. Обратите внимание на балконы, их не переставишь так просто, и на окна лестничной клетки.

----------


## Sergey_L

Ох, как не всё так просто оказалось с Бугаёвкой! На старинном фото есть несколько достаточно весомых признаков, что это всё же угол Балковской Разумовской. Во-первых, сама балка и мосты перекинутые через неё (я их обозначил крестиками, на старой карте 1917 года виден даже один из мостов!). Дальше, район изгиба улицы, что идёт наверх (на карте буква "А"). И самое главное - центральный одноэтажный дом (в кружке). С ним-то всё и связано. Сейчас (если смотреть на этот район) этот дом стоит на углу. Справа от него дорога на Среднюю, слева двухэтажный особняк. На старом фото нет ни дороги, ни особняка. Балковская раньше шла чуть иначе, чем сейчас, был изгиб, это видно на старой карте (на фото с космоса красной линией я примерно нарисовал как она шла). То есть, если это всё же этот дом, то где же продолжение Балковской? И ещё. Этот самый дом. На старом фото в нём виден подьезд, а сейчас не осталось даже следов от него. И был ли он вообще??
Подводя итоги, я всё-таки склоняюсь к версии, что на фото совсем другое место (но не угол Заньковецкой точно!) Будем искать.

----------


## REDSOX

[QUOTE=Maksy;11921877]Сравните её раз, он похожи, только очень приблизительно. Обратите внимание на балконы, их не переставишь так просто, и на окна лестничной клетки.[/QUOTE

Я сегодня прогулялся в по тем дворам. Старая фотография говорит за то, шо это таки да, Одесса. Просто ракурс съёмки на старой фотографии скрадывает некоторые размеры, да и тени чётко пробивают архитектуру. Могу заметить, что на старом фото нет балконов первого этажа. Наверное их достроили после войны.

----------


## OMF

> Ох, как не всё так просто оказалось с Бугаёвкой! На старинном фото есть несколько достаточно весомых признаков, что это всё же угол Балковской Разумовской. Во-первых, сама балка и мосты перекинутые через неё (я их обозначил крестиками, на старой карте 1917 года виден даже один из мостов!). Дальше, район изгиба улицы, что идёт наверх (на карте буква "А"). И самое главное - центральный одноэтажный дом (в кружке). С ним-то всё и связано. Сейчас (если смотреть на этот район) этот дом стоит на углу. Справа от него дорога на Среднюю, слева двухэтажный особняк. На старом фото нет ни дороги, ни особняка. Балковская раньше шла чуть иначе, чем сейчас, был изгиб, это видно на старой карте (на фото с космоса красной линией я примерно нарисовал как она шла). То есть, если это всё же этот дом, то где же продолжение Балковской? И ещё. Этот самый дом. На старом фото в нём виден подьезд, а сейчас не осталось даже следов от него. И был ли он вообще??
> Подводя итоги, я всё-таки склоняюсь к версии, что на фото совсем другое место (но не угол Заньковецкой точно!) Будем искать.


 Если на фото вид на Разумовскую, то откуда там взялась Бугаевка вместо Молдаванки? И где дома по Балковской до Средней? Там видны только деревья и никакой улицы.
Все же это скорее вид на Бугаевскую, а дома и трубы за 100 лет и войну могли измениться...

----------


## Сорос

> На фасаде здания бывшего завода "Полярная звезда" сохранились барельефы - какие-то лица. Поскольку в этом здании раньше была гимназия, то есть подозрения, что лица эти принадлежат известным литераторам и музыкантам. Может кто-то знает их имена? Фотографии к сожалению нет. Спасибо.


 фото есть, а имён не знаю

----------


## Сорос

> Ох, как не всё так просто оказалось с Бугаёвкой! На старинном фото есть несколько достаточно весомых признаков, что это всё же угол Балковской Разумовской. Во-первых, сама балка и мосты перекинутые через неё (я их обозначил крестиками, на старой карте 1917 года виден даже один из мостов!). Дальше, район изгиба улицы, что идёт наверх (на карте буква "А"). И самое главное - центральный одноэтажный дом (в кружке). С ним-то всё и связано. Сейчас (если смотреть на этот район) этот дом стоит на углу. Справа от него дорога на Среднюю, слева двухэтажный особняк. На старом фото нет ни дороги, ни особняка. Балковская раньше шла чуть иначе, чем сейчас, был изгиб, это видно на старой карте (на фото с космоса красной линией я примерно нарисовал как она шла). То есть, если это всё же этот дом, то где же продолжение Балковской? И ещё. Этот самый дом. На старом фото в нём виден подьезд, а сейчас не осталось даже следов от него. И был ли он вообще??
> Подводя итоги, я всё-таки склоняюсь к версии, что на фото совсем другое место (но не угол Заньковецкой точно!) Будем искать.


 а отчего с автовокзала , с остановки тролейбуса Бугаёвскую не сфоткали? Она сама напрашивается...

----------


## brassl

Добавил на сайт все что у меня было по Воронцовскому дворцу.

----------


## Виолетта27

*brassl*, а можно ссылочку на материалы о Воронцовском дворце? :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

С удовольствием  :smileflag:  http://www.odessastory.info/index.php?cat=1   альбом brassl

----------


## Sergey_L

> а отчего с автовокзала , с остановки тролейбуса Бугаёвскую не сфоткали? Она сама напрашивается...


 Сфоткал и даже прогулялся вдоль неё. Это не Бугаёвская. Там в основном частные дома. Потом - на переднем плане старого снимка (если считать верным, что это Бугаёвская) сама Разумовская, уходящая влево внизу. А Балковская вроде должна идти тогда вправо. Но мост через балку, на дорогу, уходящую вправо, слишком мал для Балковской (впротивовес широкому мосту на саму Бугаёвскую)  Да и расположение самой балки тогда странновато (хотя это как раз место, где сливаются два потока и потом он течёт вниз по Балковской, то есть вправо).

----------


## malyutka_e

Входной портал не реконструирован, а заново построен руками, которые растут из задницы. Старый вход снесли, потом партайгавносы вспомнили о расстреле возле него Ж. Лябурб и пришлось строить заново, с соответствующим качеством. Это уже практически руины.

----------


## OMF

> Сфоткал и даже прогулялся вдоль неё. Это не Бугаёвская. Там в основном частные дома. Потом - на переднем плане старого снимка (если считать верным, что это Бугаёвская) сама Разумовская, уходящая влево внизу. А Балковская вроде должна идти тогда вправо. Но мост через балку, на дорогу, уходящую вправо, слишком мал для Балковской (впротивовес широкому мосту на саму Бугаёвскую)  Да и расположение самой балки тогда странновато (хотя это как раз место, где сливаются два потока и потом он течёт вниз по Балковской, то есть вправо).


 На переднем плане старого снимка, сделанного, ИМХО, с того места, где сегодня автовокзал, а точнее троллейбусная остановка, пивзавод Енни. Труба на заднем плане - там где сейчас стадион. Высокие церкви (?) или элеваторы на заднем плане - где-то на Заставе-2 и Столбовой. 
2 маленьких мостка через Водяную балку как раз на месте.

----------


## mlch

> Входной портал не реконструирован, а заново построен руками, которые растут из задницы. Старый вход снесли, потом партайгавносы вспомнили о расстреле возле него Ж. Лябурб и пришлось строить заново, с соответствующим качеством. Это уже практически руины.


 Вы бы хоть объяснили о чем речь идет. (О воротах второго Еврейского кладбища, как я понимаю.) 
Но не все же тут с полуслова понимают.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

brassl, а вот такой бульвар у Вас имеется?

----------


## Maksy

[QUOTE=REDSOX;11922521]


> Сравните её раз, он похожи, только очень приблизительно. Обратите внимание на балконы, их не переставишь так просто, и на окна лестничной клетки.[/QUOTE
> 
> Я сегодня прогулялся в по тем дворам. Старая фотография говорит за то, шо это таки да, Одесса. Просто ракурс съёмки на старой фотографии скрадывает некоторые размеры, да и тени чётко пробивают архитектуру. Могу заметить, что на старом фото нет балконов первого этажа. Наверное их достроили после войны.


 Нет, это другой дом однозначно! Похож - да, но другой. Потом балконы другие на всех *пяти* этажах, по разным сторонам дома. Балконы перенести, очень сложно, и ради чего?

----------


## brassl

Довыложил все, что у меня было, по Николаевскому бульвару, может у кого есть продолжения?

----------


## Русланчич

> фото есть, а имён не знаю


 Сорос, большое спасибо за фото. Осталось 3 бюста. Было 5. Двух крайних уже нет. Я слышал что там было изображение Пушкина, оно, видимо, утрачено. Первый слева похож на Грибоедова. Впрочем тут знать нужно, а не угадывать...

----------


## Vaita

20 мая в библиотеке Горького состоится презентация книги "Окна старой Одессы" и автограф сессия Сергей Гевелюка 9автора Лестницы Одессы".
начало  в 12.00
Так же пройдет презентация книги "История Одесских выставок", приуроченая к 100 первой всероссийской выставки. Дату и время пока не знаю. Но это будет в рамка выставки -форума "Українська книга на Одещині" с 20- по 22 мая в библиотеке Горького

----------


## brassl

Выложил улицу Новосельского

----------


## myspring73

Возможно, уже выкладывали, натолкнулся случайно

Одесса. 1941. Аэрофотосъемка Люфтваффе

http://www.pobeda-info.ru/Lib/pages/item.aspx?itemid=6867

----------


## brassl

Выложил Ольгиевскую (сперва выложил, а потом подумал, а правильно ли я улицу написал, эти здания на Ольгиевской или нет, подскажите пожалуйста)

----------


## Richard

> Нет, это другой дом однозначно! Похож - да, но другой. Потом балконы другие на всех *пяти* этажах, по разным сторонам дома. Балконы перенести, очень сложно, и ради чего?


 А мне кажется, что все-таки этот. Посмотрите на снимок 1941-го года. Во время взятия Одессы этот дом был разрушен. На фото от этой части осталась одна коробка без крыши. Значит он подвергся значительной перепланировке  впроцессе восстановления после войны.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А мне кажется, что все-таки этот. Посмотрите на снимок 1941-го года. Во время взятия Одессы этот дом был разрушен. На фото от этой части осталась одна коробка без крыши. Значит он подвергся значительной перепланировке  впроцессе восстановления после войны.


 А откуда у вас такой замечательный (с исторической точки зрения) снимок? Нет ли других районов города с подобной деталировкой?

----------


## Richard

> А откуда у вас такой замечательный (с исторической точки зрения) снимок? Нет ли других районов города с подобной деталировкой?


 Сходил по ссылке уважаемого *myspring73* А точнее вот тут Там надо установить небольшой плагин, и к просмотру дается 7 аэрофото. Другие районы там тоже есть.

----------


## Скрытик

Обалдеть! Практически каждое второе здание без крыши!

----------


## Richard

А окружной военный госпиталь на Пироговской?  Там нет ни одного целого корпуса, кроме конюшни. Похоже прицельно били

----------


## Скрытик

Интересно что напротив Оперного руины, а сам целый. Таки прицельно, сохраняя для себя самое интересное.

----------


## brassl

Добавил обновления на одессастори.

----------


## Antique

> Интересно что напротив Оперного руины, а сам целый. Таки прицельно, сохраняя для себя самое интересное.


 Меткие однако. Похоже Штуки работали. И здания без крыш, но на вид не сильно разрушенные, что-то мелкокалиберное бросали.

----------


## Trs

Спасибо за снимки! Посмотрел сейчас свои Мельницы, прояснились некоторые факты.

----------


## Maksy

> А мне кажется, что все-таки этот. Посмотрите на снимок 1941-го года. Во время взятия Одессы этот дом был разрушен. На фото от этой части осталась одна коробка без крыши. Значит он подвергся значительной перепланировке  впроцессе восстановления после войны.


 эта фотография ещё одно доказательство, что это другой дом. Посмотрите на расположение улиц - переулок является продолжением проспекта, а на старой фотке переулка как будто нет. А похожесть домов - достижение стандартизации пиком которого стали хрущёвки и прочие панельки. 
Я думаю , что дом с фотографии на молдаванке, но где не могу вспомнить (хотя дом мог и не пережить войну).

И ещё - по городу массово меняют красивые чугунные столбы на бетонные. Конечно оно правильно, столбы материал расходный, но вот тумбы под столбом жалко - они красивые...

----------


## Trs

На фото в переулке земля просто колёсами не укатанная. На Молдаванке есть отдалённо похожий жилой комплекс на Разумовской, стопроцентный конструктивизм, но на сабж похож весьма и весьма приблизительно.

Да нет, не "колёсами не укатанная", просто в тени от дома весь переулок. Я с таким сталкивался на подобном снимке Ленинграда: http://s002.radikal.ru/i200/1003/65/f121b293c619.png . Узкие улицы с высокими домами оказываются чёрными полосками.

----------


## Скрытик

> эта фотография ещё одно доказательство, что это другой дом. Посмотрите на расположение улиц - переулок является продолжением проспекта, а на старой фотке переулка как будто нет. А похожесть домов - достижение стандартизации пиком которого стали хрущёвки и прочие панельки. 
> Я думаю , что дом с фотографии на молдаванке, но где не могу вспомнить (хотя дом мог и не пережить войну).


 Какая молдаванка? Там с вероятностью 99% именно Семинарская. Ну нет в Одессе больше таких характерных домов! ИМХО.

----------


## Maksy

ёлки метёлки так это ласточкина угол гаванной!  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть продолжение по Дюку, спасибо Виолетте27.

----------


## REDSOX

> Какая молдаванка? Там с вероятностью 99% именно Семинарская. Ну нет в Одессе больше таких характерных домов! ИМХО.


 Тут уже попутали кто и про что писал! Бывает...

----------


## ebreo

*Richard* Это однозначно Пироговская угол Семинарской. В этом нет ни капли сомнения

----------


## brassl

Ребята, не у кого нет сканов видов из книг - Балух Д. Забытая Одесса, 2 тома? сегодня полистал, но к сожалению пока не по-деньгам  :smileflag: ), а виды интересные там есть, хоть и качество к сожалению не всегда соответствует

----------


## Скрытик

> Ребята, не у кого нет сканов видов из книг - Балух Д. Забытая Одесса, 2 тома? сегодня полистал, но к сожалению пока не по-деньгам ), а виды интересные там есть, хоть и качество к сожалению не всегда соответствует


 А где и сколько?
Купил сегодня на староконке набор открыток К.Бассоли что к 200-летию Одессы выпустили, всего за 15 гривен и книгу Старая Одесса, исторические очерки и воспоминания Дерибаса, не оригинал конечно  :smileflag:  Копия в переплете, как диссертации переплетают. Есть интересные фото...

----------


## brassl

На "Книжке"- 600 за два тома, в книжном на Дерибасовской 612 грн.
книга Старая Одесса у меня есть, я ее отсканерил (коричневый переплет с золотым теснением, Да?, я и продолжение взял, там то же и текстовая часть интересна и иллюстрации есть, если есть чего-то что не выложено на сайте, сканернешь?) (я то же на Староконке сегодня был  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Скрытик

Ну это терпимо, а что там интересного?
Я же говорю, я не оригинал, а копию взял, там переплет местный, синий дерамантин.

----------


## brassl

Сейчас попробую вспомнить :smileflag: . Вид тюрьмы новый для меня, много гравюр старых, виды со стороны порта (у меня таких нет) в общем мелким бисером на два тома разбросано, в перемешку с известными видами. Виды были подписаны как из частных коллекций и библиотеки универа.

----------


## Виолетта27

> Ребята, не у кого нет сканов видов из книг - Балух Д. Забытая Одесса, 2 тома? сегодня полистал, но к сожалению пока не по-деньгам ), а виды интересные там есть, хоть и качество к сожалению не всегда соответствует


 Сканов нет, но есть первый том этой книги.
Кстати, можно посмотреть книги об Одессе на лотке издательства Оптима, что на Садовой. Я там первый том "Забытой Одессы" покупала за 200 гривен (правда, это давненько было).

----------


## brassl

Заходил, там уже нет.( А не могли бы отсканерить виды? Или это сложно?

----------


## Виолетта27

> Заходил, там уже нет.( А не могли бы отсканерить виды? Или это сложно?


 Ок, займусь этим в ближайшее свободное время :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Заранее благодарен!  :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

> *Richard* Это однозначно Пироговская угол Семинарской. В этом нет ни капли сомнения


 есть капля сомнения - это я! и даже не капля а ведро сомнения. Я утверждаю, что это: 
 
Гавання 7, Ланжероновская 30
В понедельник постараюсь сфотографировать

----------


## Trs

Кажется, я бревно в глазу нашёл. А дома-то с другого угла Ланжероновской на фото нет. И там вообще ничего нет, только клумба.

----------


## Maksy

это не клумба, а тень от дома, и ещё тень от дерева на другой стороне (дом я примерно обвёл синим). Дом с красным крестом разрушен, на его месте сейчас спорт площадка.

----------


## Maksy

Нашёл такую фотографию на странице на радикале, автор JudeZusss, видимо:

----------


## Пушкин

По снимкам Люфтваффе, нет церкви на Канатной угол переулка Матросова.
Там ещё и вокзала нет, и правое крыло исполкома целое...

----------


## SaMoVar

Там снимок есть, когда вообще всё целое. Это, наверное, самое начало войны - до бомбардировок.

----------


## Klara-Lara

> есть капля сомнения - это я! и даже не капля а ведро сомнения. Я утверждаю, что это: 
>  
> Гавання 7, Ланжероновская 30
> В понедельник постараюсь сфотографировать


 Придет муж - попробую допросить. Он с 3 лет жил в этом доме, должен помнить подробнее (т.к. его бывшее окно на фото поместилось  :smileflag: .
Когда впервые поместили фото, меня сбил дом на месте школьного стадиона. И, по-моему, за стадионом сейчас трехэтажка. А по фото вроде бы выше. Вряд ли восстанавливали ниже, чем был.

----------


## Pinky

> есть капля сомнения - это я! и даже не капля а ведро сомнения. Я утверждаю, что это: 
>  
> Гавання 7, Ланжероновская 30
> В понедельник постараюсь сфотографировать


 Однозначно оно и есть! Интересно, какого времени этот снимок, до или послевоенный?

----------


## Trs

Подготовил новое собрание сохранившихся витражей и росписей (в деталях). Адреса скрыты, могу написать в ЛС, но жильцы, скорее всего, не обрадуются толпам фотографов и краеведов.
http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/21585.html

----------


## VicTur

Несохранившийся флигель Воронцовского дворца в фильме "Белеет парус одинокий" (1937):

----------


## Assedo 100

http://www.pobeda-info.ru


Люди подскажите..у всех скачивается Аэрофотосъемка Одессы? Скачивается дополнение к браузеру..
, или только у меня не открывается..

----------


## Assedo 100

Заранее спасибо..тоже хочется глянуть..съемку

----------


## Trs

У меня стоит Win XP SP0. И тоже не работает SilverLight. Он требует второй или третий сервис-пак.

----------


## Assedo 100

блин ..так обидно..не хочет открываться...жму на ДОПОЛНЕНИЕ К БРАУЗЕРУ и глухо никакой реакции...даже не выводит..на монитор

----------


## Пушкин

> Несохранившийся флигель Воронцовского дворца в фильме "Белеет парус одинокий" (1937):


 Странно на съемке Люфтваффе в41 году его уже нет...

----------


## Сорос

брайзером виндоуса попробуйте. У меня Опера тоже не хочет приложение читать

----------


## VicTur

> Странно на съемке Люфтваффе в41 году его уже нет...


 Ничего странного: это известный факт, что в войну он был разрушен.

----------


## kravshik

> http://www.pobeda-info.ru
> 
> 
> Люди подскажите..у всех скачивается Аэрофотосъемка Одессы? Скачивается дополнение к браузеру..
> , или только у меня не открывается..


 У меня скачалось и открылось ,могу скинуть кому надо,если пройдет,
пишите в личку....

----------


## Пушкин

> Ничего странного: это известный факт, что в войну он был разрушен.


 Да , но снимок то 41 года,  а не после военный.

----------


## ebreo

это снимки апреля 1944 года. На главной странице сайта это написано

----------


## Kilopovidla

> это снимки апреля 1944 года. На главной странице сайта это написано


 На главной написано Odessa 14.08.1941
А сами снимки есть 41 и 44 гг.

----------


## NAVINV

Одессу мы не можем потерять, потому что мы ее уже давно потеряли.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> это не клумба, а тень от дома, и ещё тень от дерева на другой стороне (дом я примерно обвёл синим). Дом с красным крестом разрушен, на его месте сейчас спорт площадка.


 Да, похоже это таки дом на Ланжероновской.

----------


## Пушкин

> Одессу мы не можем потерять, потому что мы ее уже давно потеряли.


 Если вы свою Одессу потеряли, желаю вам по скорее её найти...

----------


## Скрытик

Очень обрадовало несколько вещей. Еще недели 2 назад увидел леса на Преображенской угол Елисаветинской. А вчера стали ставить леса на Торговой - Елисаветинской. Не ожидал что в это время кто-то будет обращать внимание на архитектуру.

----------


## myspring73

Дом Либмана и дом Руссова тоже красиво обставили лесами, которые простояли два года. Результат помните?
Может, кому-то нужно показать "начало архитектурно-восстановительных работ"

----------


## Пушкин

> Дом Либмана и дом Руссова тоже красиво обставили лесами, которые простояли два года. Результат помните?
> Может, кому-то нужно показать "начало архитектурно-восстановительных работ"


 100%

----------


## Скрытик

Ну так леса ставят не у таких "громких" объектов - смысл?

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну так леса ставят не у таких "громких" объектов - смысл?


 Зная нашу власть не приходится верить в чудеса...

----------


## myspring73

> Ну так леса ставят не у таких "громких" объектов - смысл?


 курочка по зернышку клюет...
кому-то и такое - хлеб с маслом

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Одессу мы не можем потерять, потому что мы ее уже давно потеряли.


 Да мы ее еще не всю нашли. Вот, каждый раз что-то новое находим.

----------


## brassl

Нашел еще один вид Дюка и Карантинной гавани, закинул на одессастори.
Может еще что у кого есть? :smileflag: 

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что  за улицы на фото

----------


## Скрытик

1я похоже Греческая, впереди круглый дом и шпиль собора.
Вторая вроде Дерибасовская, видел похожие вывески на открытках.

----------


## myspring73

> Нашел еще один вид Дюка и Карантинной гавани, закинул на одессастори.
> Может еще что у кого есть?
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, что  за улицы на фото
> Вложение 1138294
> 
> Вложение 1138300


 А на первом фото что за такие веселые провода на столбах?

----------


## Скрытик

> А на первом фото что за такие веселые провода на столбах?


 Электрические  :smileflag:

----------


## myspring73

Да это я понял))) просто вид какой-то непривычный для моего взгляда, перегруженные они какие-то ( в каждый дом по отдельному проводу?))))

----------


## brassl

Скрытику спасибо большое (плюсик за мной, сейчас поставить не могу, последний был твой  :smileflag: ), сейчас все расставлю по папкам

----------


## Виолетта27

> Скрытику спасибо большое (плюсик за мной, сейчас поставить не могу, последний был твой ), сейчас все расставлю по папкам


 Кстати, на одной из открыток в вашем альбоме виднеется такой же столб с проводами. Я еще обратила внимание на его экзотический вид.

----------


## brassl

> Кстати, на одной из открыток в вашем альбоме виднеется такой же столб с проводами. Я еще обратила внимание на его экзотический вид.


 А на какой примерно, что б долго не искать?

----------


## brassl

И еще вопрос по виду.\
Где это?

----------


## kravshik

> А на первом фото что за такие веселые провода на столбах?


 это телеграфные провода.........раньше таким способом проходили телеграфные провода,это не электрические......и были такие специальные столбы

у меня тоже есть пару похожих фоток гололеда в Одессе и с поваленными столбами-найду угощу....

----------


## ebreo

Господа, а с чего вы взяли, шо это таки Одесса?

----------


## Kilopovidla

> это телеграфные провода.........раньше таким способом проходили телеграфные провода,это не электрические......и были такие специальные столбы.


 Телефонные.
К каждому абоненту шел отдельный кабель от станции.

----------


## kravshik

> Господа, а с чего вы взяли, шо это таки Одесса?


 Одесса-фотки не сильно- но распространенные..........................

----------


## ebreo

разве что на одной из фото есть надпись "Одесса"

----------


## Maksy

на первой фотке со столбами - соборка,  на заднем плане дом Русова, а шпиль - лютеранская церковь
уточнение не дом русова, а соседний, на месте которого построили сталинку

----------


## krust

> на первой фотке со столбами - соборка,  на заднем плане дом Русова, а шпиль - лютеранская церковь
> уточнение не дом русова, а соседний, на месте которого построили сталинку


 
Я конечно извиняюсь, но всё таки это Греческая. Снимок сделан почти с угла Екатерининской. В конце перспективы круглый дом Маюрова с виднеющейся за ним колокольней Спасо-Преображенского собора. А место где сходятся все провода, это не что иное как центральная телефонная станция компании "Белла", в доме Скулича, Греческая 33. 
Время снимка, скорее всего, суровая зима 1902-1903 гг.

----------


## Maksy

> Я конечно извиняюсь, но всё таки это Греческая. Снимок сделан почти с угла Екатерининской. В конце перспективы круглый дом Маюрова с виднеющейся за ним колокольней Спасо-Преображенского собора. А место где сходятся все провода, это не что иное как центральная телефонная станция компании "Белла", в доме Скулича, Греческая 33. 
> Время снимка, скорее всего, суровая зима 1902-1903 гг.


 спорить не буду т.к. мне идея с соборкой тоже не очень нравилась :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

> Очень обрадовало несколько вещей. Еще недели 2 назад увидел леса на Преображенской угол Елисаветинской. А вчера стали ставить леса на Торговой - Елисаветинской. Не ожидал что в это время кто-то будет обращать внимание на архитектуру.


 ну вы батенька оптимист. насколько я знаю там собираются ещё этажик достроить, в процессе ремонта...

----------


## Скрытик

> ну вы батенька оптимист. насколько я знаю там собираются ещё этажик достроить, в процессе ремонта...


 Где именно?

----------


## Скрытик

> спорить не буду т.к. мне идея с соборкой тоже не очень нравилась


 Проезжал по Соборке - даже близко не похоже. Она короче и Дом Руссова возвышается громадиной, это 100% Греческая.

----------


## VicTur

> Я конечно извиняюсь, но всё таки это Греческая. Снимок сделан почти с угла Екатерининской. В конце перспективы круглый дом Маюрова с виднеющейся за ним колокольней Спасо-Преображенского собора. А место где сходятся все провода, это не что иное как центральная телефонная станция компании "Белла", в доме Скулича, Греческая 33. 
> Время снимка, скорее всего, суровая зима 1902-1903 гг.


 Картинки по щелчку не увеличиваются, а выбрасывают на главную страницу Радикала. А жаль, потому что вторая особенно интересна - я такой раньше не видел.

----------


## Скрытик

> Картинки по щелчку не увеличиваются, а выбрасывают на главную страницу Радикала. А жаль, потому что вторая особенно интересна - я такой раньше не видел.


 Вот тут открывается. И уже должно быть на ОдессаСтори
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=12007686&postcount=2997

Сорри, вторую не видел.

----------


## krust

> ...А жаль, потому что вторая особенно интересна - я такой раньше не видел.


 Гравюра Греческой улицы это иллюстрация из книги Валерия Нетребского "Прогулки по старой Одессе". Оригинал находится (находился) в коллекции Валентина Волчека. Более качественным изображением к сожалению не располагаю.

----------


## Antique

> Картинки по щелчку не увеличиваются, а выбрасывают на главную страницу Радикала.


 Всегда думал, что реклама на форуме запрещена.  Почему нельзя выкладывать фото без "подвоха"? Совсем не хочется в очередной раз закрывать внезапно открывшуюся по щелчку страницу, накручивая заодно счётчик посещений сайта.




> Там ещё и вокзала нет, и правое крыло исполкома целое...


 Никогда бы не подумал, что вокзал стоял раньше сбоку от путей.

----------


## brassl

Виолетта27 любезно отсканировала первый том Балуха , виды выложены по папкам - Гаванный спуск, Ланжероновская, Екатерининская улица,Колонтаевская, Николаевский бульвар.Дюк, Николаевский бульвар. Воронцовский Дворец , Порт Карантинная гавань, Порт Практическая гавань, оставшиеся виды буду выкладывать вместе с новыми улицами. (у кого есть второй том, сканерните пожалуйста виды)
Подскажите кто знает, к какой улице привязываться с видом старого вокзала?



Виолетте27 еще раз большое спасибо! Может еще что у кого есть? :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

> Где именно?


 на Преображенской по фасаду

----------


## mlch

> Подскажите кто знает, к какой улице привязываться с видом старого вокзала?
> 
> Вложение 1142138


 Подозреваю, что к Заньковецкой. Первый вокзал был в районе Одессы-Товарной.

----------


## Assedo 100

> ну вы батенька оптимист. насколько я знаю там собираются ещё этажик достроить, в процессе ремонта...


 да я тоже надеялся что это реставрация здания...а это банальное уродывания здания...
нет слов...

----------


## Скрытик

> на Преображенской по фасаду


 Уроды

----------


## Виолетта27

Читаю справочник "Вся Одесса" за 1899г. Наряду с Пассажирским упоминается "Большой вокзал". Кто знает, где он был?

----------


## OMF

Именно на Товарной и был.

----------


## brassl

> Подозреваю, что к Заньковецкой. Первый вокзал был в районе Одессы-Товарной.


 Спасибо. Загрузил два вида вокзала, может у кого-то еще есть?

----------


## Виолетта27

В справочнике указан точный адрес, который я сразу не заметила: Степовая, угол Б. Вокзального переулка.

----------


## brassl

> В справочнике указан точный адрес, который я сразу не заметила: Степовая, угол Б. Вокзального переулка.


 Тогда исправляю на Степовую  :smileflag:

----------


## Виолетта27

> Тогда исправляю на Степовую


 На современной карте "Б.Вокзального" нет, есть просто Вокзальный, он переходит в Заньковецкой, которая в свою очередь пересекается со Степовой :smileflag:

----------


## Виолетта27

А вот и изображение нашлось. Если уже было, извиняюсь.

----------


## brassl

> А вот и изображение нашлось. Если уже было, извиняюсь.


 Спасибо, сейчас добавлю (по вокзалу загружено - 3 вида)

----------


## OdGen

> На современной карте "Б.Вокзального" нет, есть просто Вокзальный, он переходит в Заньковецкой, которая в свою очередь пересекается со Степовой


 Колоритное место Вокзальный переулок. Если интересно, мои фото переулка прошлой весной
Название: Вокзальный пер.zip 
Размер: 3.12 Мб
Доступен до: 2010-06-18 13:05:52 
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/17775222

----------


## OdGen

Кстати, у двух томов "Забытой Одессы" два автора - Денис Валерьевич Балух и Александр Алексееевич Сурилов.

----------


## Виолетта27

> Колоритное место Вокзальный переулок. Если интересно, мои фото переулка прошлой весной
> Название: Вокзальный пер.zip 
> Размер: 3.12 Мб
> Доступен до: 2010-06-18 13:05:52 
> Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/17775222


 Что-то не хочет скачиваться...

----------


## NAVINV

> Если вы свою Одессу потеряли, желаю вам по скорее её найти...


 Скажите, разве раньше возможно было такое, что в стране проходит чемпионат Европы по футболу, но мимо Одессы? Отвечу - невозможно! А сейчас - любовь к Одессе - это разменная монета, ширма, за которой можно набить себе карман.
И раньше каждый день несколько раз ты был свидетелем чего-то смешного, люди хохмили лучше Райкина, а сейчас эти люди все поуезжали, а Райкин умер.

----------


## Виолетта27

> Скажите, разве раньше возможно было такое, что в стране проходит чемпионат Европы по футболу, но мимо Одессы? Отвечу - невозможно! А сейчас - любовь к Одессе - это разменная монета, ширма, за которой можно набить себе карман.
> И раньше каждый день несколько раз ты был свидетелем чего-то смешного, люди хохмили лучше Райкина, а сейчас эти люди все поуезжали, а Райкин умер.


 А кто вам мешает хохмить? Зачем быть свидетелем? Станьте участником :smileflag:

----------


## Kilopovidla

> А кто вам мешает хохмить? Зачем быть свидетелем? Станьте участником


 Только не  соучастником-)

----------


## Виолетта27

> Только не  соучастником-)


 Хохмите?  :smileflag:  Значит вы уже уехали из Одессы

----------


## OdGen

> Что-то не хочет скачиваться...


 Там объем фото у уменьшенном виде небольшой, 3 Мегабайта с копейками. Могу сбросить Вам архив с фото на е-мейл, если сообщите его в личные. Что касается скачивания с данного файлообменника, то часто предлагают посетить сайт рекламодателя. Под ссылкой на скачивание надпись: _"Вы можете получить этот файл, только если посетите сайт наших рекламодателей, помогающих оплачивать наши сервера и каналы. Нажмите сюда, чтобы перейти к выбору рекламодателей"._
Вот и приходится нажимать на "сюда", потом переходить еще куда-то, а потом лишь получаешь ссылку. Иногда не очень удобно, но что поделаешь?

----------


## Скрытик

Я скачал без проблем.

----------


## OdGen

Это хорошо! Ваши впечатления?  :smileflag: .

----------


## Скрытик

> Это хорошо! Ваши впечатления? .


 Двойственные  :smileflag: 
Думаю что скоро за те края тоже "возьмутся".

----------


## Виолетта27

> Это хорошо! Ваши впечатления? .


 Я скоро буду жить в почти таком же райончике  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Я скоро буду жить в почти таком же райончике


 В смысле переедете, или Ваш доведут до такого же состояния?

----------


## OdGen

> Двойственные 
> Думаю что скоро за те края тоже "возьмутся".


 поживем-увидим.

----------


## Виолетта27

> В смысле переедете, или Ваш доведут до такого же состояния?


 Перееду на Ближние Мельницы) Но там, конечно, поцивилизованней будет.Даже трамвай под окнами ходит.
 Кстати, там есть дома 1886 или 1888 года постройки. Если интересно, могу выложить :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

26 января обушилась верхняя часть одного из атлантов у подъезда на ул. Бунина, 8. Ссылки на репортажи АТВ по этому поводу. 
http://www.atv.od.ua/news/2010/01/27/razrushenie_pamyatnikov_1102.html
http://www.atv.od.ua/news/2010/01/26/v_odesse_ruhnul_atlant_4196.html

На фото мы можем увидеть, что реставрировать его и не пытаются

----------


## Trs

Кстати, я как раз с Мельниц. Будем исследовать вместе. Пока могу порекомендовать к осмотру Зелёную в полном объёме и почтовое отделение на Ефимова - то-ли дом Гурской, то-ли дом Крамаревой. В наличии дверь, лестница и перила.

Немного можете найти у меня в ЖЖ

Вам для справочника "Вся Одесса" нужны современные названия улиц? А то от "раньшего времени" только Косовская осталась Косовской.

----------


## OdGen

> Перееду на Ближние Мельницы) Но там, конечно, поцивилизованней будет.Даже трамвай под окнами ходит.
>  Кстати, там есть дома 1886 или 1888 года постройки. Если интересно, могу выложить


 Понятно! Фотографируйте, это не лишнее, учитывая тенденции. А потом посмотрим.

----------


## Скрытик

> 26 января обушилась верхняя часть одного из атлантов у подъезда на ул. Бунина, 8. Ссылки на репортажи АТВ по этому поводу. 
> http://www.atv.od.ua/news/2010/01/27/razrushenie_pamyatnikov_1102.html
> http://www.atv.od.ua/news/2010/01/26/v_odesse_ruhnul_atlant_4196.html
> 
> На фото мы можем увидеть, что реставрировать его и не пытаются


 А ведь денег бюджетных не нужно - видели надпись справа в окне?
Знакомый делал фасадный выход на Ришельевской, так заставили отреставрировать весь фасад здания. При чем именно отреставрировать а не покрасить...

----------


## REDSOX

> А ведь денег бюджетных не нужно - видели надпись справа в окне?
> Знакомый делал фасадный выход на Ришельевской, так заставили отреставрировать весь фасад здания. При чем именно отреставрировать а не покрасить...


 Справа банчок, правда хилый, а вот слева "Рога и копыта"!!! Молодые львы на очень, очень крутых тачилах!!! Типа юрысты...

----------


## Виолетта27

> Кстати, я как раз с Мельниц. Будем исследовать вместе. Пока могу порекомендовать к осмотру Зелёную в полном объёме и почтовое отделение на Ефимова - то-ли дом Гурской, то-ли дом Крамаревой. В наличии дверь, лестница и перила.
> 
> Немного можете найти у меня в ЖЖ
> 
> Вам для справочника "Вся Одесса" нужны современные названия улиц? А то от "раньшего времени" только Косовская осталась Косовской.


 Я тут кое-что по Мельницам нашла: http://a-portal.com.ua/gorodskie-rayony/373-melnicy-kursaki.html
А еще интересно было бы узнать о т.н. доме Бочарова. Там жили мои прадед и прабабка. Он находится напротив дома №44 по ул.И.и Ю.Липы (где жили мои бабушка и мама, а скоро буду жить я). 
Вообще, район интересный. Я только за "исследование" :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Дом Бочарова - это не 

? По справочнику вроде подходит, крупный участок земли неподалёку от угла с Евдокимовской(Рекордной).




> Понятно! Фотографируйте, это не лишнее, учитывая тенденции.


 По одному из проектов, вся старая застройка должны была быть уничтожена. Из всего плана осуществили только несколько многоэтажек, одну можно видеть на Малиновского (за "бизнес-центром"), где сейчас новое строительство. Дома 16 и 26 по улице Бреуса также построены согласно проекту. Мой дом 26/2 к описываему плану отношения не имеет, он строился в 1993-1994 годах, на макете его место занято совершенно другим строением.
*
Проект*
http://www.lebedinsky.odessa.ua/projects/69_melnici/

----------


## Виолетта27

[QUOTE=Trs;12056920]Дом Бочарова - это не 

? По справочнику вроде подходит, крупный участок земли неподалёку от угла с Евдокимовской(Рекордной).

Он самый. "Мои " жили сразу над входом. Интересна его история, кто такой этот Бочаров был и пр..?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> На современной карте "Б.Вокзального" нет, есть просто Вокзальный, он переходит в Заньковецкой, которая в свою очередь пересекается со Степовой


 Самое любопытное, что в том районе существовало два Вокзальных переулка. Один сохранившийся до сих пор, был вскоре переименован в Товарную улицу, а другой находился со стороны Ближних Мельниц между Коссовской и Смирнова. Сейчас застроен корпусами завода Январского восстания.
Поэтому, возможно Б. Вокзальный означает - бывший.

----------


## Trs

Или же "Большой Вокзальный"?

----------


## Виолетта27

> Самое любопытное, что в том районе существовало два Вокзальных переулка. Один сохранившийся до сих пор, был вскоре переименован в Товарную улицу, а другой находился со стороны Ближних Мельниц между Коссовской и Смирнова. Сейчас застроен корпусами завода Январского восстания.
> Поэтому, возможно Б. Вокзальный означает - бывший.


 Возможно, потому что на карте, прилагавшейся к справочнику есть только Вокзальный переулок, а "Б" нет((

----------


## Trs

Насколько я понял, Вокзальный переулок (Б.М.) пересекал Миловановский переулок, соединяя Смирнова и Косовскую (с одним "с", кстати, по справочнику)?

edit: а хотя нет, Миловановский где-то перед Горбатым вообще... Значит не пересекал

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Насколько я понял, Вокзальный переулок (Б.М.) пересекал Миловановский переулок, соединяя Смирнова и Косовскую


 Нет, нет. Этот переулок состоял из одного квартала, являясь логическим продолжением Паравозной улицы, которая тянулась от Товарной площади в сторону Ближних мельниц. А Миловановский переулок, это практически будущая Спартаковская улица.



> (с одним "с", кстати, по справочнику)?


 В более поздних источниках пишут уже с двумя. Кстати, примеров различного написания целая куча - ЭстОкадный переулок, улица ЛИвадная. Правила русскаго языка менялись просто.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Или же "Большой Вокзальный"?


 Или так. Он действительно гораздо больше чем его тезка на Мельницах.

----------


## brassl

Для Пушкина, в его коллекцию, вроде такого не было.

Добавил 6 видов Аркадии, может еше у кого что есть?

----------


## Klara-Lara

Может, кого-то заинтересует объявление из соседней темы:
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=12054170&postcount=713

----------


## Виолетта27

Сегодня сделала для себя открытие, что на наших Ближних Мельницах одно время жила семья А.Ахматовой. http://hghltd.yandex.net/yandbtm?qtr...276%2Fsn43.htm
Знать бы, где именно.

----------


## NAVINV

> А кто вам мешает хохмить? Зачем быть свидетелем? Станьте участником


 Я так и делаю, но нет партнеров. Для хохмы нужно 2 человека, но второй ниогда не находится, а раньше их было полно. Должен быть Карцев и Ильченко, Тарапунька и Штепсель.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Я так и делаю, но нет партнеров. Для хохмы нужно 2 человека, но второй ниогда не находится, а раньше их было полно. Должен быть Карцев и Ильченко, Тарапунька и Штепсель.


 Точно, точно. Жванецкий в одиночку никогда бы ничего не написал, и не смог бы это читать со сцены.

----------


## brassl

Добавил виды в папки: Дерибасовская,  Ришельевская,  Порт. Маяк, Привокзальная площадь, Пушкинская улица. Биржа.
может еще у кого что есть? :smileflag: 

Залил все что у меня есть по Садовой и Слободке.

----------


## SaMoVar

Хорошо бы добавить про маяки на мысу Большой Фонтан. И башня Ковалевского была рядышком с маяком.
Когда-то находил на просторах.. Ща освежу..

----------


## SaMoVar

Сразу нашёл, но качество(((
http://viknaodessa.od.ua/?Drozdovskiy
http://community.livejournal.com/old_odessa/8618.html
Маяк
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB:Mayak-odessa-old.jpg

----------


## brassl

Про Маяки и Башню есть то же, но это у меня на букву"Ф" - Фонтаны, дойду выложу, качество чуть лучше :smileflag: .

----------


## myspring73

Вопрос про здание музея Западного и Восточного искусства (Пушкинская,9).
Прямо на углу Пушкинской и Греческой на высоте где-то человеческого роста в стене здания есть две арочных ниши, красиво отреставрированных, но пустые. Мне кажется, что в них могли находиться какие-то скульптуры. Может кто-то прояснить этот вопрос?

----------


## Виолетта27

> Я так и делаю, но нет партнеров. Для хохмы нужно 2 человека, но второй ниогда не находится, а раньше их было полно. Должен быть Карцев и Ильченко, Тарапунька и Штепсель.


 Однако... Ну у вас и запросы. А простые смертные не могут быть партнерами? Даже здесь, например, думаю, найдется пара достойных

----------


## Antique

> 26 января обушилась верхняя часть одного из атлантов у подъезда на ул. Бунина, 8


 Таки обвалилась. Как жаль.

----------


## Antique

> Однако... Ну у вас и запросы. А простые смертные не могут быть партнерами? Даже здесь, например, думаю, найдется пара достойных


 


> Даже здесь, например, думаю, найдется пара достойных


 Главное незабывать говорить "лопата" в конце шутки, тогда возможно будет и смешно.

----------


## ebreo

> 26 января обушилась верхняя часть одного из атлантов у подъезда на ул. Бунина, 8


  Прокуратура обещала разобраться, почему один из Атлантов обвалился без их ведома и санкции, но воз и ныне там-отвалившейся Атлант исчез в неизвестном направлении

----------


## Trs

> отвалившейся Атлант исчез в неизвестном направлении


 Вы предполагаете, что он убежал на руках?

----------


## brassl

Выложил Соборную площадь, 39 видов, памятник Воронцову (14 видов) и два Сталина выложу днями.
Может у кого-то есть обновления по выложенным улицам ?

----------


## 115117

brassl,вы молодец!Мы за вами не успеваем!

----------


## brassl

Спасибо! 
А ничего нового нет?
Добавил Софиевскую, Спиридоновскую  и Соборку.Воронцов (по Соборке все)

----------


## Ginger

> ну вы батенька оптимист. насколько я знаю там собираются ещё этажик достроить, в процессе ремонта...


 Пардон, но не преведи Господь....


Товарищи, вчера в 7 вечера выгружали такие же леса на дом по Софиевской 23, он же Преображенская 7 !!!

Может я параноик, но что происходит?
Неужели уже бабло моют всего лишь через "Установка лесов", "Снятие лесов" Это же капец....

----------


## SaMoVar

> Неужели уже бабло моют всего лишь через "Установка лесов", "Снятие лесов" Это же капец....


 Вы удивитесь сильно...

----------


## Скрытик

Может Киев баблоса выделил? Помните, как года 4 назад несколько домов в центре отреставрировали? Тот что с самым длинным балконом и не только.

----------


## Ginger

> Может Киев баблоса выделил? Помните, как года 4 назад несколько домов в центре отреставрировали? Тот что с самым длинным балконом и не только.


 И почему тогда не на дом Руссова?
Я конечно все понимаю, мой дом на Софиевской давно сыпется. Я ещё когда в универ ходила мимо него по несколько раз на день, особенно после дождей - там камнепад просто какой-то был, лепки практически не осталось. Но блин, Руссову имхо было бы полезнее

----------


## Richard

> И почему тогда не на дом Руссова?


  Потому что восстановление дома Русова - это его полная переборка. Т.е. надо будет сломать внутренние перегородки, разобрать до основания фасад, укрепить фундамент и заново собрать фасад. На это нужна такая сумма, что и подумать страшно. Да и власть пооится разбирать дом перед выборами - сразу ж такая буча поднимется

----------


## chestnaya

> Потому что восстановление дома Русова - это его полная переборка. Т.е. надо будет сломать внутренние перегородки, разобрать до основания фасад, укрепить фундамент и заново собрать фасад. На это нужна такая сумма, что и подумать страшно. Да и власть пооится разбирать дом перед выборами - сразу ж такая буча поднимется


 Разобрать и собрать фасад - это как раз то, о чем мечтает Тарпан. Для укрепления фундамента этого делать не надо. А насчет суммы - Вы правы. Реконструкция старого здания в плохом техническом состоянии всегда намного (иногда в разы) дороже строительства нового, даже идентичного.

----------


## Ginger

> На это нужна такая сумма, что и подумать страшно.


 Но она же не появится из неоткуда, не упадет внезапно на голову, не прийдет волшебник и не подарит её безвозмездно!
Ладно, заканчиваю флудить.
У нас лучше раздеребанить по частям, чем поднатужится и сделать что-то одно, но стоящее

----------


## OdGen

> Прокуратура обещала разобраться, почему один из Атлантов обвалился без их ведома и санкции, но воз и ныне там-отвалившейся Атлант исчез в неизвестном направлении


 Так! Все ищем исчезнувшего атланта! А может пока кто-то из чиновников вместо него постоит? Один-то атлант балкон ведь не удержит, верно?!

----------


## Richard

> Разобрать и собрать фасад - это как раз то, о чем мечтает Тарпан. Для укрепления фундамента этого делать не надо. А насчет суммы - Вы правы. Реконструкция старого здания в плохом техническом состоянии всегда намного (иногда в разы) дороже строительства нового, даже идентичного.


 Да, для укрепления фундамента разбирать ничего не надо, но как быть с фасадом? Там перекос в полметра одной части относительно другой. Как поднять осевшую часть? Домкратом?

----------


## chestnaya

> Да, для укрепления фундамента разбирать ничего не надо, но как быть с фасадом? Там перекос в полметра одной части относительно другой. Как поднять осевшую часть? Домкратом?


 Именно домкратом. Такая технология есть. В Киеве этим иногда пользуются. Есть институт НИИСК. Они выравнивают крен и перекос устраняют. Причем разными способами. Еще один - замочить основание под более высокой частью. Иногда применяют оба способа одновременно.

----------


## Richard

> Именно домкратом. Такая технология есть. В Киеве этим иногда пользуются. Есть институт НИИСК. Они выравнивают крен и перекос устраняют. Причем разными способами. Еще один - замочить основание под более высокой частью. Иногда применяют оба способа одновременно.


 Тут трудно что-то сказать. Нам неизвестно истинное состояние здания. Но если учитывать то, что оно уже и сейчас сыпется, то боюсь, что идея с поднятием домкратом всего фасада тут не подойдет. Все-таки здание из ракушняка, да еще подмоченного

----------


## chestnaya

> Тут трудно что-то сказать. Нам неизвестно истинное состояние здания. Но если учитывать то, что оно уже и сейчас сыпется, то боюсь, что идея с поднятием домкратом всего фасада тут не подойдет. Все-таки здание из ракушняка, да еще подмоченного


 Все технические проблемы с домом Руссова решаемы. Вопрос в воле властей и наличии финансирования. Любые частные лица (кроме меценатов, которых у нас, увы, нет) не заинтересованы в сохранении и воссоздании дома Руссова, потому что это дороже, чем построить новое здание на этом месте. Только власть может принять на себя ответственность и финансирование восстановления. Отдавая на откуп частным лицам власть не может контролировать процесс восстановления и рано или поздно возьмет верх "экономическая целесообразность". Здание разрушится само либо ему помогут.

----------


## brassl

Добавил - Старобазарная площадь, обновил - Николаевский бульвар. Пушкин, Привокзальная площадь.

----------


## Trs

Итак, на сегодняшний день леса стоят (разобранные/собранные) у таких домов:

*Улица Щепкина*
4 - жилой комплекс Шретера, 1887, охранный 624-Од
16 - доходный дом 1-го Страхового о-ва, 1900, охранный 657-Од
18 - доходный дом Инбера, 1890-е, охранный 658-Од

*Софиевская улица*
9 - доходный дом Руссова, 1890-е, охранный 790-Од по ссылке - фотографии фасада
23 - доходный дом Ираклиди, 1890-е, охранный 801-Од

Я кого-то упустил?

----------


## Ginger

> Итак, на сегодняшний день леса стоят (разобранные/собранные) у таких домов:
> 
> *Улица Щепкина*
> 4 - жилой комплекс Шретера, 1887, охранный 624-Од
> 16 - доходный дом 1-го Страхового о-ва, 1900, охранный 657-Од
> 18 - доходный дом Инбера, 1890-е, охранный 658-Од
> 
> *Софиевская улица*
> 9 - доходный дом Руссова, 1890-е, охранный 790-Од по ссылке - фотографии фасада
> ...


 Эм...те, что я видела, это 
Преображенская 11, 11а 
Щепкина 23
Торговая 19
Ну и Софиевская 23
Номера домов согласно дубльгиса

----------


## Trs

> Преображенская 11, 11а 
> Щепкина 23
> Торговая 19
> Софиевская 23


 Торговая, 19 имеет №4 по Щепкина. А №23 и Преображенская, 11а - это один и тот же дом, похоже.

----------


## brassl

Загрузил - Старопортофранковская улица - 35 видов. Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Может Киев баблоса выделил? Помните, как года 4 назад несколько домов в центре отреставрировали? Тот что с самым длинным балконом и не только.


 дом с длинным балконом реставрирован за счет нового владельца.
офф но о наболевшем, брожу с 7 утра по Львову, у них закрыт въезд в центр, только трамвай и пешеходы, почему то стоят дома 15 века не тронутые и с целыми фасадами и ничего не достраивают к ним, и даже почему то нет подобия Европы, про чистоту улиц молчу. Обыдно.

----------


## SaMoVar

Во Львове часто бываю. Центр там открыт для машин - просто сейчас дороги активно ремонтируют под Евро.
Но - отношение к памятникам архитектуры там совершенно другое. И косяки туристов с гидами, встречающиеся по всему городу тому подтверждение.
Хотя во архитектуре Одесса делает Львов с отрывом. (Ну мне так кажется).

----------


## brassl

Добавил - Старосенная площадь, Стрельбищное поле, Строгановский мост.
Приближаемся к концу выкладывания видов, осталось немного, жаль что так почти никто и не присоединился, где массовость  :smileflag: ))  Все выложено на Одессастори, альбом brassl (ссылка внизу кликабельна, спасибо админу)

----------


## kravshik

> Добавил - Старосенная площадь, Стрельбищное поле, Строгановский мост.
> Приближаемся к концу выкладывания видов, осталось немного, жаль что так почти никто и не присоединился, где массовость ))


 чем могу помочь???
чего не хватает из видов???
С таким удовольствием смотрю твои альбомы !!!!!!!!!! спасибо

----------


## brassl

Спасибо! Из видов не хватает того чего нет на одессастори и моей странице на форуме. А чего именно,не знаю, но думаю многого  :smileflag:  Если есть дополнения - шли - выложу. Если известно что-либо о виде - оставляй коммент (может год постройки, архитектор, функциональное назначение, история связанная с видом и  т.д., а то руки пока не доходят, но дойдут обязательно, а вместе легче  :smileflag: )

----------


## brassl

Выложил папку - Городской театр - виды театра на общем плане я выкладывал с привязкой к улицам, а здесь просто театр  :smileflag:

----------


## Ser.Fil

Истинное удовольствие получил, настолько всё зримо и образно, будто альбом полистал:

http://www.odessa-daily.com.ua/component/content/article/41/13894-soveti-sozertsatelya.html

----------


## SaMoVar

Когда уже это кончится....

----------


## Виолетта27

А я как минимум на неделю потеряна для общества--купила книги "Аура Одесских бульваров" В. Нетребского и "Архитектура Одессы: стиль и время" В.Пилявского....

----------


## brassl

Выложил все что у меня было на Одессастори (1409 видов), коллекция видов собрана за 5 месяцев, если будем дополнять - наверное со временем получится чего-то интересного, если забросим - все так и останется. Мне было интересно показать как это может быть. Если есть какие-то замечания по месторасположению видов, шлите -исправлю, мог по незнанию и ошибиться. Большое спасибо всем посетившим и огромное всем дополнявшим  :smileflag: . Удачи!

----------


## SaMoVar

> А я как минимум на неделю потеряна для общества--купила книги "Аура Одесских бульваров" В. Нетребского и "Архитектура Одессы: стиль и время" В.Пилявского....


 Где можно такое счастье достать?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Истинное удовольствие получил, настолько всё зримо и образно, будто альбом полистал:
> 
> http://www.odessa-daily.com.ua/component/content/article/41/13894-soveti-sozertsatelya.html


 Может быть имеется ввиду - убрать блошиный базар не на Старокончике, а на прилегающих к нему улицах, вплоть до Серова?

Кстати, а с каких это пор Одесса стала первым городом в Российской империи, в котором появился трамвай?

----------


## Klara-Lara

> ...
> 
> Кстати, а с каких это пор Одесса стала первым городом в Российской империи, в котором появился трамвай?


 В статье говорится о трамваях бельгийского производства, а не просто о трамвае как средстве передвижения.

----------


## Виолетта27

> Где можно такое счастье достать?


 Адрес "счастья"-лоток издательства Оптимум на Садовой угол Дворянской.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> В статье говорится о трамваях бельгийского производства, а не просто о трамвае как средстве передвижения.


 Бельгийцы строили трамвай во многих городах Российской империи, и Одесса была далеко не первым городом.

----------


## kravshik

> Выложил папку - Городской театр - виды театра на общем плане я выкладывал с привязкой к улицам, а здесь просто театр


 Я предлагаю тебе те виды,по кот. нет информации или ее мало ,из твоих альбомов размещать потихоньку здесь,не торопясь как в теме про фотозагадки,т. е пока одну мы не рассмотрели,другую не рассматривать и пока не торопись пожалуйста столько в альбомы выкладывать,все успеем посмотреть,а то уже столько,не успеваешь насладиться видами и спокойно их переварить.

как по мне будет интереснее если мы начнем инфу по фото собирать....

----------


## brassl

> Я предлагаю тебе те виды,по кот. нет информации или ее мало ,из твоих альбомов размещать потихоньку здесь,не торопясь как в теме про фотозагадки,т. е пока одну мы не рассмотрели,другую не рассматривать и пока не торопись пожалуйста столько в альбомы выкладывать,все успеем посмотреть,а то уже столько,не успеваешь насладиться видами и спокойно их переварить.
> 
> как по мне будет интереснее если мы начнем инфу по фото собирать....


 Согласен, с инфой намного интереснее, но я пока решил все выложить, а потом , когда народ подтянется, делать комментарии к фото.
По совету Laszlo Chamberlain создал папку - карты и планы Одессы - попробую залить то что есть.
Больше 2 МБ не пропускает, подогнал пару карт под эти цифры, вроде читаемо.
В папку - портреты - залил два портрета

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> С
> По совету Laszlo Chamberlain создал папку - карты и планы Одессы - попробую залить то что есть.
> Больше 2 МБ не пропускает, подогнал пару карт под эти цифры, вроде читаемо.


 О, это хорошо! Надо будет туда закинуть пару карт, которых нет на citymap.odessa.ua
Жаль, что ограничение в 2 мб стоит.

----------


## brassl

> О, это хорошо! Надо будет туда закинуть пару карт, которых нет на citymap.odessa.ua
> Жаль, что ограничение в 2 мб стоит.


 В крайнем случае можно заливать 2 мб, с пометкой что есть большее разрешение, и высылать тому кто попросит на ящик.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> В крайнем случае можно заливать 2 мб, с пометкой что есть большее разрешение, и высылать тому кто попросит на ящик.


 Или закинуть их на какой-нибудь файлообменник.

----------


## kravshik

Есть интересный сайт и форум за Одессу,по моему уже показывал.........никак пока не разберусь как создавать просто ссылки без адреса, под своим названием,может кто в личку подскажет,а то чисто адреса тут у нас вроде как нельзя.....

----------


## Скрытик

> В крайнем случае можно заливать 2 мб, с пометкой что есть большее разрешение, и высылать тому кто попросит на ящик.


 Так надо мне сообщить, я увеличу размер  :smileflag:  Завтра.

----------


## brassl

> Так надо мне сообщить, я увеличу размер  Завтра.


 Спасибо!
Дополнен альбом - Пушкинская улица. Биржа - нашел в сетке новый вид.

----------


## Maksy

> Пардон, но не преведи Господь....
> 
> 
> Товарищи, вчера в 7 вечера выгружали такие же леса на дом по Софиевской 23, он же Преображенская 7 !!!
> 
> Может я параноик, но что происходит?
> Неужели уже бабло моют всего лишь через "Установка лесов", "Снятие лесов" Это же капец....


 Один важный товарищ из строителей сказал что деньги дали из бюджета. Но мы то знаем, что когда всё  слишком хорошо - это подозрительно. По преображенской 11 строительство лесов и возможная постройка этажа оказались не связанными процессами, вроде.

----------


## brassl

В сетке попалось два фото, я думаю что то еще может быт такого плана.
Как бы назвать такую папку? Одесские визиты? Может кто подскажет.
И где снят Деникин, не могу сообразить.

----------


## Виолетта27

> В сетке попалось два фото, я думаю что то еще может быт такого плана.
> Как бы назвать такую папку? Одесские визиты? Может кто подскажет.
> И где снят Деникин, не могу сообразить.
> 
> Вложение 1159204
> 
> Вложение 1159206


 Может быть "Знаменитости в Одессе" или "Исторические личности в ОДессе"?

----------


## densen2002

начало 60ых.

ул. Новоаркадийская, теперь пр. Шевченко



Дом  с вывеской Гастроном - пр. Шевченко 23, за ним строится дом 23б, справа - 10/1

----------


## brassl

> Может быть "Знаменитости в Одессе" или "Исторические личности в ОДессе"?


 Мысль хорошая, но как состыковать историческую личность и знаменитость, а может же быть и те и те, вдруг фото Вертинского будет, и Дзержинский всплывет, вдруг было фото  :smileflag:  Чего б такого нейтрального придумать?

----------


## densen2002

причал 113.
где это?
дельфин?

----------


## densen2002



----------


## densen2002

парк шевченко?

----------


## densen2002

Институт связи. Обратите внимания на вывеску "клуб массово-политической работы"

----------


## SaMoVar

Похоже на ракушку в парке Шевченко.... Я нарыл фотки у предков... Нужен сканер.

----------


## densen2002

Читальня. 
Скорее всего в парке Шевченко

----------


## brassl

Ребята вопрос. Тещин мост - официальное название, не сленговое? Хотел назвать папку и уперся в свое не знание  :smileflag: . В сетке так все его и называют, это его настоящие название?

----------


## ebreo

Мост был возведён в 1968—1969 гг. по проекту архитектора Владимирской и инженера Кириенко над Военным спуском [1] Его первоначальное и официальное название «Комсомольский», потому что он связывал между собой Приморский и Комсомольский бульвары (ныне — бульвар М. Жванецкого). Строили его к 50-летию СССР и должны были открыть в 1967 году, но опоздали. Так что гулять по нему можно стало только с 1968-го. Интересно, что по проекту мост должен был быть в ретро-стиле, чтобы вписываться в классическую застройку. Но в ходе строительства весь декор решили убрать, мост получился в конструктивистском духе.

Происхождение названия
У названия «Тёщин» есть две версии. Первая: потому что он самый длинный и узкий в городе, а ещё и раскачивался от сильного ветра: «прямо, как язык тёщи» — шутили по этому поводу. И вторая, более достоверная, говорит о том, что по этому мосту ходил в семидесятые годы в гости к тёще тогдашний руководитель Одессы - председатель горкома партии Михаил Синица. Злые языки утверждают, что городу данная дорогостоящая конструкция, практически не имеющая никакого коммуникационного значения, понадобилась ввиду любви тогдашнего коммунистического начальника города к тёщиным блинам. А так как зять жил на приморском бульваре, а его тёща - на улице Гоголя, через балку, то променад в пятьсот метров окружным путём по мосту Сабанеева казался руководителю Одессы нестерпимо долгим. Вот так и появилась идея создания прямого пешеходного моста.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D1%91%D1%89%D0%B8%D0%BD_%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82

----------


## ebreo

*densen2002* Знаменитая эстарада "ракушка" в парке Шевченко (возле стадиона ЧМП). Жаль, что от неё осталась только одна сцена, точнее железобетонная основа. Отличное было место(((

----------


## mlch

> Читальня. 
> Скорее всего в парке Шевченко


 100% 
И ракушка тоже.

----------


## Виолетта27

> Мысль хорошая, но как состыковать историческую личность и знаменитость, а может же быть и те и те, вдруг фото Вертинского будет, и Дзержинский всплывет, вдруг было фото  Чего б такого нейтрального придумать?


 Тогда я за "историческую личность", т.к. Вертинского можно спокойно записать в оные, а вот Дзержинского в "знаменитости" трудновато.  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Увеличил до 18Мб, если будет мало пиши.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Читальня.
> Скорее всего в парке Шевченко


 Это место возле арки Ланжерона. Там в шахматы играли постоянно.

----------


## brassl

> Увеличил до 18Мб, если будет мало пиши.


 Спасибо!

----------


## TrinCh

> причал 113.
> где это?


 эм... Дача Ковалевского?

----------


## OMF

Точно не Дача Ковалевского. 175-й причал, ЕМНИП, был на 16-й, так что 113-й на Дельфине вполне возможен. В нумерации были пропуски.

А на горизонте катер "Радуга-12" (единственный в Одессе) и нечто типа "Абрау-Дюрсо".

----------


## densen2002

Теща утверждает, что 113 причал - это Дельфин, там где сейчас платный пляж (слева - ресторан Утесов)

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Хорошая, интересная тема, часто читаю. А сегодня поделюсь впечатлениями от прогулки в Аркадию, которой уже нет. Нет огромного центрального пляжа, теперь это Ибица-бич, пляж с бассейном, гламурными местами отдыха для "хозяев жизни". Вид с мостика на задворки Ибицы с мусором. До такой степени наглая картина сегодняшнего отношения к одесситам! Ну ладно, сделали несколько таких пляжей, тоже нужно, но это же визитка Аркадии!

----------


## TrinCh

> Точно не Дача Ковалевского. 175-й причал, ЕМНИП, был на 16-й, так что 113-й на Дельфине вполне возможен. В нумерации были пропуски.


 ну если так, то
вроде как 121-125 это Совиньены
129 кажется Черноморка, где оползень сошел
133 это 411 батарея вроде
114 причал нагуглился уже в Ильичевске...

----------


## brassl

Добавление в папке Аркадия (1 вид) и Фонтан Большой (2 вида), большое спасибо kravshik, это виды от него.
На Одессастори теперь 1491 вид, и пару десятков на моей странице ( дойдут руки перекину на стори). Растем  :smileflag: 
Если кто заметил неточности, скажите пожалуйста, я исправлю.

Добавлено - Порт Екатерининский яхт-клуб

----------


## OMF

> ну если так, то
> вроде как 121-125 это Совиньены
> 129 кажется Черноморка, где оползень сошел
> 133 это 411 батарея вроде
> 114 причал нагуглился уже в Ильичевске...


 В 70-е годы были другие причалы и другая нумерация.

----------


## Jaak Logus

*Одесса 1935год*

Год выпуска: 1935
Жанр: документальный
Продолжительность: 00:22:23
Режиссер: Жан Лодс
В ролях: Одесситы, одесситки и гости города.
Описание: Документальный фильм "Одесса", который снимал в 1935 году французский режиссер Жан Лодс (1905 -1975 ), считался утраченным. Он был обнаружен в России только в 2001 году среди копий, переданных немецкими кинематографистами. Как и ряд других иностранных деятелей культуры Жан Лодс, прибыл, чтобы создать в первой стране социализма что-либо эпохальное. Это как бы обзорная экскурсия по городу, на современном языке - рекламный ролик Одессы для иностранцев. Фильм посвящен началу широкомасштабного благоустройства города Одессы в 1935году.
Текст от автора читает Исаак Эммануилович Бабель, русский советский писатель («Конармия», «Одесские рассказы» и др.).

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2085668

----------


## Виолетта27

> *Одесса 1935год*
> 
> Год выпуска: 1935
> Жанр: документальный
> Продолжительность: 00:22:23
> Режиссер: Жан Лодс
> В ролях: Одесситы, одесситки и гости города.
> Описание: Документальный фильм "Одесса", который снимал в 1935 году французский режиссер Жан Лодс (1905 -1975 ), считался утраченным. Он был обнаружен в России только в 2001 году среди копий, переданных немецкими кинематографистами. Как и ряд других иностранных деятелей культуры Жан Лодс, прибыл, чтобы создать в первой стране социализма что-либо эпохальное. Это как бы обзорная экскурсия по городу, на современном языке - рекламный ролик Одессы для иностранцев. Фильм посвящен началу широкомасштабного благоустройства города Одессы в 1935году.
> Текст от автора читает Исаак Эммануилович Бабель, русский советский писатель («Конармия», «Одесские рассказы» и др.).
> ...


 Смотрела его, очень идеологично.

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Торговая, 19 имеет №4 по Щепкина. А №23 и Преображенская, 11а - это один и тот же дом, похоже.


 Преображенская 11а - это не угол Софиевской, а угол Щепкина. 
А тот угловой - это где Шико. По Преображенской он № 7.

----------


## Trs

Ну... Мы друг друга поняли.

Начали ставить леса на Софиевской, 11. Интересно, №13 будут делать?..

----------


## Maksy

Ремонтировать собираются угловые дома. Шото в этом есть, когда красивый угловой дом, то по середине квартала запущенный уже не так заметно.

----------


## Trs

Софиевская 9 и 11 - ни разу не угловые. А вот 13 ("Наталка") - как раз угловой

----------


## Ginger

Всё...
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=12185414#post12185414

АПД. Подумаю, в какую тему перенести, но ссылка останется рабочей

----------


## brassl

Добавлено - Дерибасовская улица, Порт, Соборная площадь. Воронцов, Николаевский бульвар.
Ребята, ни у кого нет видов табачной фабрики, канатной фабрики, и домов которые были на месте Арабского центра по Ришельевской и дома с Ангелом на Пушкинской?

----------


## brassl

Ну, что ,народ, если не против, давайте обсуждать виды для комментариев.
Что можно сказать о виде.
Александровский проспект (номер 9 ?) Покровская церковь 1812-1822, архитектор Шмидт, снесена в 1936 году.
Что за дома слева и справа от церкви, может кто знает?
Что еще можно написать? может кто знает чья это репродукция, какой год?

----------


## Виолетта27

> Ну, что ,народ, если не против, давайте обсуждать виды для комментариев.
> Что можно сказать о виде.
> Александровский проспект (номер 9 ?) Покровская церковь 1812-1822, архитектор Шмидт, снесена в 1936 году.
> Что за дома слева и справа от церкви, может кто знает?
> Что еще можно написать? может кто знает чья это репродукция, какой год?
> Вложение 1164850


 http://odessachurches.net.ua/pokrov.htm
http://odessa.club.com.ua/sobut/d011.phtml
Статьи об этой церкви.

----------


## mlch

> Ну, что ,народ, если не против, давайте обсуждать виды для комментариев.
> Что можно сказать о виде.
> Александровский проспект (номер 9 ?) Покровская церковь 1812-1822, архитектор Шмидт, снесена в 1936 году.
> Что за дома слева и справа от церкви, может кто знает?
> Что еще можно написать? может кто знает *чья это репродукция, какой год?*
> Вложение 1164850


 Это литография номер 11 из альбома Францова 1861-го года.
Он есть полностью на odessastory http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=10




> Из всех заведений печати, существовавших в Одессе незадолго перед Великой Октябрьской социалистической революцией, самой старой считалась типография южнорусского общества печатного дела, до 1896 года известная по имени своего основателя П.Ф. Францова. Открытая в 1848 году опытным печатником, она вскоре становится одной из лучших в городе. С именем молодого Францова, присланного из Петербурга и назначенного тогдашним генерал-губернатором М.С. Воронцовым на должность первого заведующего городской типографией, был связан выпуск первого номера газеты "Одесский вестник".
> 
>  Около двух с половиной десятилетий типолитографское производство Францова размещалось в разных арендуемых им помещениях на Екатерининской улице пока с середины 70-х годов не обосновалась в дворовом трехэтажном флигеле его собственного дома на улице Итальянской, 20 (ныне – Пушкинская, 18). Типография располагала большим набором шрифтов, изготовлявшихся в собственном словолитном цехе, а также некогда выписанных "от Плюшара" – известного петербургского издателя и типографа середины XIX века. Печатная продукция типографии включала в себя разного рода отчеты, каталоги, а также большое количество книг и брошюр на многих европейских языках. Особое место занимали труды одесских историков, такие, как "Биография Одесской железной дороги" (1865) и "Материалы для истории общественного образования в Одессе" А. Скальковского (1867), "Судьбы местности, занимаемой Одессой" Ф. Бруна (1865) и "Одесская старина" Н. Мазуркевича (1869). В разное время выпускались в ней "Новороссийский литературный сборник" и "Одесский альманах с карикатурами"; с 1870 года печатался известный даже за пределами южной Украины "Новороссийский календарь".


 http://live.od.ua/odtexts/12/

----------


## brassl

> Это литография номер 11 из альбома Францова 1861-го года.
> Он есть полностью на odessastory http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=10


 А, что за дома возле, не знаете?

----------


## mlch

> А, что за дома возле, не знаете?


 К сожалению, не знаю.
А вот добавить к Вашей коллекции еще один вид Покровской церкви - могу. :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Спасибо большое!
Ну почему к моей? К нашей коллекции. Сейчас выложу в папку.

Я запутался.
В статье о церкви по ссылке Виолетты27 написано что архитектор Франц Фрапполи, а у Пилявского (недавно купленного) стр. 7 арх Шмидт.
И где тут правда? Как всегда посередине? :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Ну, что ,народ, если не против, давайте обсуждать виды для комментариев.
> Что можно сказать о виде.
> Александровский проспект (номер 9 ?) Покровская церковь 1812-1822, архитектор Шмидт, снесена в 1936 году.
> Что за дома слева и справа от церкви, может кто знает?
> Что еще можно написать? может кто знает чья это репродукция, какой год?
> Вложение 1164850


 Порылся немного в литературе. 
1. Покровская церковь, имела номер 11 по Александровскому проспекту. (Вся Одесса 1900)

2. Автор рисунков из альбома, изданного Францовым - Фридрих Гросс.

----------


## brassl

> Порылся немного в литературе. 
> 1. Покровская церковь, имела номер 11 по Александровскому проспекту. (Вся Одесса 1900)
> 
> 2. Автор рисунков из альбома, изданного Францовым - Фридрих Гросс.


 Спасибо большое!!!
Значит пишем

Александровский проспект , 11
Покровская церковь, архитектор Франц  Фрапполи, построена 1812-1822 годы, снесена в 1936 году.
литография Фридриха  Гросса из альбома  П.Ф. Францова 1861-го года 
Ссылки по истории церкви:
http://odessachurches.net.ua/pokrov.htm
http://odessa.club.com.ua/sobut/d011.phtml

Что еще можно добавить???? Может еще есть интересные ссылки?

----------


## mlch

> Я запутался.
> В статье о церкви по ссылке Виолетты27 написано что архитектор Франц Фрапполи, а у Пилявского (недавно купленного) стр. 7 арх Шмидт.
> И где тут правда? Как всегда посередине?


 Покровская церковь построена в 1822 году. Колокольня к ней была пристроена в 1861.
Валериан Иванович Шмидт (автор дома Руссова) родился в 1863.  Не сходится. 
Другого архитектора Шмидта я в истории Одессы пока не встречал.

----------


## brassl

> Покровская церковь построена в 1822 году. Колокольня к ней была пристроена в 1861.
> Валериан Иванович Шмидт родился в 1863.  Не сходится. 
> Другого архитектора Шмидта я в истории Одессы пока не встречал.


 может я чего не так понял, но там эта фамилия.
И нет в книге дома № 41 по Французскому,все остальные вроде есть, если нет инфы, то хоть бы нумерацию указали, все же справочник, все свежие дома есть (

----------


## mlch

А что за книга Пилявского?

----------


## brassl

Продается сейчас  двух томник, автор В. Пилявский, Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие. Справочник. 2010. Оптимум. На Садовой, на лотке 100грн. В книжном на Бунина есть, но цену не смотрел

----------


## mlch

> Продается сейчас  двух томник, автор В. Пилявский, Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие. Справочник. 2010. Оптимум. На Садовой, на лотке 100грн. В книжном на Бунина есть, но цену не смотрел


 Спасибо. Поищу.

----------


## densen2002

Дерибасовская, конец 60ых

----------


## densen2002

Вход в Парк Победы со стороны пл. 10 Апреля.
конец 60ых.
За забором -строятся озера.

----------


## densen2002



----------


## Виолетта27

> Спасибо. Поищу.


 Рекомендую покупать именно на указанном лотке, т.к. там цены от издательства. Во всех других местах--с наценкой. Проверено. Кроме, пожалуй, книг Нетребского, т.к. все договорились продавать по одинаковой цене, чтобы собрать деньги ему на лечение (по крайней мере, мне так объяснили).

----------


## densen2002

> Оптимум. На Садовой, на лотке 100грн.


    а где конкретно?

----------


## Виолетта27

> а где конкретно?


 Садовая/Петра Великого. Мимо не пройдете :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Если Вы знаете где было кафе "Последний грош", то под его окнами. Если не знаете - у дома №11 по Садовой.

----------


## brassl

Читаю сейчас справочник Пилявского, много ошибок в написании фамилий современных архитекторов и инженеров (описки в написании улиц опустим), благо много знакомых лиц, если интересно дам ссылки постранично, по-памяти -  написано Панышина, а она Паньшина, Белорусов написан с двумя "с", многих старых архитекторов не нашел вообще, к примеру Лысенко Вадим (отчество, пусть простит меня если читает форум, не помню) половина в справочной информации написана с полными именами отчествами, а половина нет. Скульптор Токарев написано А.П. Александр Петрович он  :smileflag: , жаль что в перечне  упомянутых на страницах справочника нет ссылок страниц на которых они упомянуты, облегчило б работу по выборке зданий того или другого архитектора, ну и т.д. интересно а с незнакомыми мне фамилиями то же такая лажа?
И арх Шмидт в Покровской церкви?, или я это не так понял?
Некоторых старых улиц не нашел вообще.
Исчез дом 41 по Французскому бульвару, хотя упомянуты даже "свежие" дома.
то же с проспектом Шевченко - 8-е дома с дробью есть, а 10е с дробью, я не нашел, с какого интереса такая избирательность.
Написано что автор являлся концептуальным разработчиком реставрации Греческой площади, интересно фонтан с клумбой в центре то же он придумал, кстати о фонтане в книге ничего не написано, жаль давно ищу фамилию "автора" сего опуса
Кто еще читает СПРАВОЧНИК, поделитесь впечатлением.
Спасибо, прочитал фамилии некоторых своих преподавателей с ОИСИ, хоть это приятно  :smileflag: .

----------


## OMF

> Дерибасовская, конец 60ых


 Есть ли шанс отсканить эти фото с максимальным разрешением и увеличением? О-о-очень хочется увидеть номера на троллейбусах.
Или если их можно разглядеть на оригинале, сообщите мне в личку.

----------


## densen2002

сканил с негативов, с оптическим разрешением 2400 дпи
к сожалению, номеров не видно даже при увеличении.

----------


## densen2002

нашел в чулане книжку об Одессе 

Саркисьян К., Ставницер М. 
Улицы рассказывают. 
Одесса
 Маяк 

1973г. 
248 с. 
тираж 50000
твердый переплет, 
уменьшенный формат. 

Откуда появилось название ``Одесса``?, что означают имена ``Куяльник``, ``Шкодова гора``, ``Щепной переулок``, ``Большой Фонтан`` и множество других? Книга рассказывает о важнейших исторических событиях, о замечательных людях, живших и работавщих в Одессе, о памятных датах, запечатленных в названиях улиц, проспектов, скверов. 



авторов Саркисьян, Ставницер
"Улицы рассказывают", издательство Маяк, 1973 год.

Могу отсканить в djvu.

----------


## Виолетта27

> Продается сейчас  двух томник, автор В. Пилявский, Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие. Справочник. 2010. Оптимум. На Садовой, на лотке 100грн. В книжном на Бунина есть, но цену не смотрел


 Я тоже видела этот двухтомник, но не купила. Купила другую его книгу по архитектуре Одессы (за 50 гривен), т.к. меня больше интересовали архитектурные стили и их воплощение в архитектуре Одессы. Автор книги живет в Штатах, может быть с этим связаны неточности в книге. Плюс к этому, сам процесс корректировки и издания книг сегодня оставляет желать лучшего. У меня друг издал книгу, так я там столько ошибок понаходила, что ужас. Это при том, что работали редактор и корректор... Так что, нечего удивляться. Таковы современные реалии.

----------


## SaMoVar

В Покровской церкви, ЕМНИП, тайно венчался румынский наследный принц. Поправьте, если я напутал.

----------


## brassl

Жаль наши реалии 
Раньше в справочнике, при всем желании, не получалось найти ошибки.

Добавил вид в папку - Николаевский бульвар.и Соборная площадь

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Жаль наши реалии 
> Раньше в справочнике, при всем желании, не получалось найти ошибки.
> 
> Добавил вид в папку - Николаевский бульвар.и Соборная площадь


 В справочниках были всегда ошибки. Особенно этим отличалась книга "Вся Одесса" 1991 года.

----------


## brassl

> В справочниках были всегда ошибки. Особенно этим отличалась книга "Вся Одесса" 1991 года.


 Тогда это не справочники, а беллетристика тока с цифрами
Справочник это -  Выгодский, по математике, попробуй найти опечатку - а тут....у меня ввело в ступор слово "магазейн", если писать на старославянском (хотя я не уверен что это оттуда), то весь текст и с ятями, а то, как прыщик.

Народ, кто что знает о Алексеевской площади и церкви на ней, может ссылки какие есть, что писать в комментах?

----------


## myspring73

> В Покровской церкви, ЕМНИП, тайно венчался румынский наследный принц. Поправьте, если я напутал.


 Есть данные о том, что во время оккупации Одессы, в августе 1918 г., в Покровской церкви тайно от родителей венчался наследник Румынского престола принц Кароль Гогенцоллерн-Зигмаринген (1893-1953) с придворной дамой своей матери. Впоследствии он стал королем Румынии под именем Кароля II (1930-1940).

----------


## Виолетта27

У меня родилась мысль. А что если устроить обмен литературой? А то сейчас накладно покупать все подряд. Но так чтобы с возвратом :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> сканил с негативов, с оптическим разрешением 2400 дпи
> к сожалению, номеров не видно даже при увеличении.


 Можно ли получить оригинальный скан по адресу vzykin AT yahoo.com. У меня получаются чудеса с фотошопом. На первом фото мне видится 239, со вторым действительно трудности.

----------


## brassl

> Есть данные о том, что во время оккупации Одессы, в августе 1918 г., в Покровской церкви тайно от родителей венчался наследник Румынского престола принц Кароль Гогенцоллерн-Зигмаринген (1893-1953) с придворной дамой своей матери. Впоследствии он стал королем Румынии под именем Кароля II (1930-1940).


 А Вы не могли бы это оставить в комментах, а то не удобно все делать от своего имени :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

> нашел в чулане книжку об Одессе 
> авторов Саркисьян, Ставницер
> "Улицы рассказывают", издательство Маяк, 1973 год.


 
Саркисьян и Ставницер потрудились на славу - на мой скромный взгляд, текстовая часть особенного интереса не представляет. Это же они выдвинули тезис о том, что Строгановский мост назвали так, потому что уже не хватало улиц для имён губернаторов?

----------


## Скрытик

> нашел в чулане книжку об Одессе 
> 
> Саркисьян К., Ставницер М. 
> Улицы рассказывают. 
> Одесса
>  Маяк 
> .....
> 
> авторов Саркисьян, Ставницер
> ...


 Я 2 недели назад купил на староконке по 5 гривен каждая издания 68 и 72гг  :smileflag:

----------


## cdyu

Началась реконструкция дома Руссова. Сегодня был там на крыше. Очень ветхо все.

Ну и пропиарил псто с фотками в уютной жжшечке

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Народ, кто что знает о Алексеевской площади и церкви на ней, может ссылки какие есть, что писать в комментах?


 Вот их сайт:
http://alexiy.ortodox.od.ua/history.html

----------


## brassl

Спасибо большое!

Добавлены виды - Старопортофранковская улица, Отрада, Новоаркадийская дорога (проспект Шевченко)

----------


## myspring73

Может, и не совсем в тему - ни у кого нет фотографий Дюковского парка, интересует второе (большое) озеро с лодками (прокатными) на нем? Но можно и другие фотки...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Тогда это не справочники, а беллетристика тока с цифрами


 Ну к сожалению нам этой беллетристикой с цифрами приходится оперировать. Но все цифры, что там написаны, нужно делить на 2  :smileflag: 




> У меня родилась мысль. А что если устроить обмен литературой? А то сейчас накладно покупать все подряд. Но так чтобы с возвратом


 Хорошая идея, а еще лучше - сосканировать и выложить в общественно доступном месте - у кого что есть.



> Я 2 недели назад купил на староконке по 5 гривен каждая издания 68 и 72гг


 А я на Куликовом поле приобрел издание 79-го

----------


## Виолетта27

> Ну к сожалению нам этой беллетристикой с цифрами приходится оперировать. Но все цифры, что там написаны, нужно делить на 2 
> 
> 
> Хорошая идея, а еще лучше - сосканировать и выложить в общественно доступном месте - у кого что есть.
> 
> А я на Куликовом поле приобрел издание 79-го


 ПОддерживаю. Можно еще составить список у кого что есть, чтобы не было повторов. На Одессастори можно выкладывать?

----------


## brassl

Насчет сканов очень хорошая идея.
Есть скан Дроздовского Одесса на старых открытках, но отсканирована в ооочень большом разрешении, по этому выложить ее в этом качестве проблематично (пока не увеличен объем закачки), а вот отдать диском можно.
Может у кого есть скан аналогичной книги Дроздовского по рекламе?

----------


## Виолетта27

Я кругами вокруг "Одессы на старых открытках" уже давно хожу, но цена у нее уж больно выросла за последние пару лет...
 Можно я буду первой в очереди за диском? К сожалению, его книгу по рекламе видела только по телевизору.

----------


## Скрытик

> ПОддерживаю. Можно еще составить список у кого что есть, чтобы не было повторов. На Одессастори можно выкладывать?


 Можно. Напишите мне в личку ник и пароль, я создам аккаунт.

----------


## OdGen

> В Покровской церкви, ЕМНИП, тайно венчался румынский наследный принц. Поправьте, если я напутал.


 


> Есть данные о том, что во время оккупации Одессы, в августе 1918 г., в Покровской церкви тайно от родителей венчался наследник Румынского престола принц Кароль Гогенцоллерн-Зигмаринген (1893-1953) с придворной дамой своей матери. Впоследствии он стал королем Румынии под именем Кароля II (1930-1940).


 таки да, Вы правы  :smileflag: 
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=8223616&postcount=977

----------


## OdGen

> У меня родилась мысль. А что если устроить обмен литературой? А то сейчас накладно покупать все подряд. Но так чтобы с возвратом


 Мысль по обмену литературой хорошая. Но покупать все подряд (и читать соответственно) все же не стоит. Нынешние авторы, выпускающие книги, часто пишут много фантастики, не соответствующей действительности. При этом очень немногие из них работают при написании книг в библиотеках, не говоря уже о архиве. Вот и получается в результате малокачественный продукт, так сказать, ЛИТЕРАТУРКА.

Далее. В случае осуществления идеи со сканированием литературы по истории и краеведения Одессы, нужно помнить о некоторых моментах. Так, я  думаю, что файлообменник с подобной литературой не нужно делать открытым. Иначе у ребят из "Оптимума" (и некоторых других), может сильно упасть выручка и они на нас обидятся. Я уже не говорю о том, что будет с Дроздовским, когда он узнает, что его книги распространяются на дисках . Хотя, к примеру сам "Оптимум" любит тырить чужие тексты и публиковать без ссылки на автора (об этом, например, здесь  http://valery-smirnov.com/links.html ). В данной теме и сопредельных не так много активных и постоянных участников, так что ссылки на книги должным быть доступны определенному их (участников) числу. А далее можно делиться ссылками с кем угодно (с любым пользователем), но в закрытом режиме.

----------


## 115117

есть вторая книга Дроздовского.Могу дать отсканировать.

----------


## brassl

Я думаю Вы абсолютно правы, по поводу участников и закрытом режиме, главное что б никто не обиделся (ну и не навредить людям, пусть продают по чем хотять)

----------


## Виолетта27

> Мысль по обмену литературой хорошая. Но покупать все подряд (и читать соответственно) все же не стоит. Нынешние авторы, выпускающие книги, часто пишут много фантастики, не соответствующей действительности. При этом очень немногие из них работают при написании книг в библиотеках, не говоря уже о архиве. Вот и получается в результате малокачественный продукт, так сказать, ЛИТЕРАТУРКА.
> 
> Далее. В случае осуществления идеи со сканированием литературы по истории и краеведения Одессы, нужно помнить о некоторых моментах. Так, я  думаю, что файлообменник с подобной литературой не нужно делать открытым. Иначе у ребят из "Оптимума" (и некоторых других), может сильно упасть выручка и они на нас обидятся.... В данной теме и сопредельных не так много активных и постоянных участников, так что ссылки на книги должным быть доступны определенному их (участников) числу. А далее можно делиться ссылками с кем угодно (с любым пользователем), но в закрытом режиме.


 Согласна на 100%. Под формулировкой "покупать все подряд" скорее подразумевалось покупать подряд все, что хотелось бы почитать. 
По поводу ограниченного числа участников абсолютно согласна, т.к. тогда это будет почти дружеский обмен книгами и уважаемый мной "Оптимум" не обидится. :smileflag:

----------


## Виолетта27

Я тут провела предварительную инвентаризацию своей библиотеки и вот, что обнаружила:
1.	«Однажды в Одессе» А.Костусев
2.	«Золотой век Южной Пальмиры» Файтельберг-Бланк
3.	«Одесса XIX век» Степаненко Г.А.
4.	«Одесса. История 1794-1914» Патриция Херлихи
5.	«Забытые и знаменитые» Алена Яворская
6.	«Аура одесских переулков» в 3-х т. В. Нетребский
7.	«И столетья окружают Одессу огнем» В. Нетребский
8.	«Прогулки по Одессе» (7-я, «Ж») В.Нетребский
9.	«Записки графа М.С.Воронцова»
10.	«Одесская старина»
11.	«Аура одесских бульваров» том 2 В.Нетребский
12.	«Столетие Одессы. Архитектура старой Одессы»
13.	«Деловые люди старой ОДессы», том 1-й В.Нетребский
14.	«Прогулки по старой Одессе» (прогулка шестая, «Е») В.Нетребский
15.	«Каролина Собаньская» Руфина Грейнер
16.	«Прошлое и настоящее Одессы» А.И.Кирпичников, А.И.Маркевич
17.	«Одесса до…Одессы» Файтельберг-Бланк
18.	«Новые вопросы о старой ОДессе» О.Губарь
19.	«Алфёдыч» А.Красножон
20.	«Улицы нашей памяти» Р.Бродавко
21.	«Переправа через Стикс» А.Дорошенко
22.	«История биржевой торговли в Одессе»
23.	«Старые дома» О.Губарь
24.	«Старая Одесса» А.Дерибас
25.	«Забытая Одесса» Д.Балух, А.Сурилов
26.	«Одесса масонская» В.Савченко

----------


## Виолетта27

Есть еще такая тема, можно развивать ее https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=95771

----------


## Trs

Инвентаризация моих.
1. Патриция Херлихи, "Одесса. История. 1794-1914"
2. Ростислав Александров, "Истории с раньшего времени"
3. Ростислав Александров,  "Исхоженные детством" (малая серия)
4. Алёна Яворская, "Осколки" (малая серия)
5. Валерий Нетребский, "Секретные кварталы Одессы" (малая серия)
6. "Столетие Одессы. Городское управление старой Одессы." (малая серия)
7. Филипп Вигель, "Записки" 
8. Олег Губарь, "101 вопрос об Одессе" 
9. Олег Губарь, "Новые вопросы о старой Одессе" 
10. Граф Амори, "Сонька - Золотая Ручка" (малая серия)
11. Михаил Пойзнер, "С Одессой надо лично говорить" 
12. Александр Дорошенко, "Поэма о городе" 
13. Анатолий Горбатюк, "Дитя Европы"
14. "Воспоминания графа Леона Рошешуара (...) об Одессе и Новороссии"
15. "Твоё греческое имя", издание "Негоцианта" при поддержке ГКЦ, но не могу найти
16. "Одессея" (худ. лит., сборник одесских писателей)

Ещё где-то есть "Столетие Одессы. Архитектура старой Одессы", но она, вроде, на руках.

Есть ещё первое издание "Время больших ожиданий" Паустовского за 1961 год, но - честно! - на руки давать не хочется.

----------


## OdGen

*Виолетта 27* и *Trs*! Коллеги, Вы все это прочли ?!  :smileflag:  Просто интересно.

----------


## OdGen

> Согласна на 100%. Под формулировкой "покупать все подряд" скорее подразумевалось покупать подряд все, что хотелось бы почитать. 
> По поводу ограниченного числа участников абсолютно согласна, т.к. тогда это будет почти дружеский обмен книгами и уважаемый мной "Оптимум" не обидится.


 Тогда ОК  :smileflag: .

----------


## mlch

> *Виолетта 27* и *Trs*! Коллеги, Вы все это прочли ?!  Просто интересно.


 А разве это много?

----------


## Trs

> *Виолетта 27* и *Trs*! Коллеги, Вы все это прочли ?!  Просто интересно.


 Да это же совсем мало, что Вы? Из всего этого - самая увесистая - Патриция Херлихи, собрание Дорошенко поменьше...

----------


## Виолетта27

> *Виолетта 27* и *Trs*! Коллеги, Вы все это прочли ?!  Просто интересно.


 Я думаю, после сообщения *115117* этот вопрос снимается
А вообще, если не все, то частично почти весь список отработан :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть обновление - Среднефонтанская дорога,Торговая улица.

----------


## SaMoVar

Много есть, но многое хотелось бы почитать)))

----------


## [email protected]

прочитала вот такой пост на одном международном форуме в теме про наш город:




> Одесса могла быть одним из самых красивых городов Украины, вместо этого она прибывает в нищите и невежестве. К сожалению, на Украине не умеют ценить, то что оставила Россия. Центр города, далеко не вылизан, как говорит Jabunia. В центре города, нет ни одной (!!) улицы, на которой были устроены дороги. Булыжные мостовые замещают асфальтом, на тротуарах кладут дешёвую плитку, которая рассыпается через несколько лет. Там куда не ступала нога реставратора-дорожника асфальта нет, возникает ощущение, что ежедневно по тротуарам Одессы ездят танки. 
> Около половину балконов в центре застеклены самостоятельно и абы как, что создаёт отвартительные ощущения. В центре города, рядом с вокзалом и "Привозом" построили блочную 10-этажку, такую какие уже не строят в России и Украине в спальным районах. Высотность не соблюдается и от былых прямых перспектив ничего не остаётся. В порту напротив памятнику основателю города построили многоэтажную гостиницу из голубого стекла. В центре много новоделов и уродливо реконструированных старых зданий непрменно их синего или зелёного стекла. Это мода такая, чтоле на Украине?? Зато блестят новенькие таблички с названием улиц на украинском языке. Здания в центре за исключением особо ценных не реставрируются и не красятся. Зато кварталами сносят дореволюционные особняки.
> При этом город бурлит. При мне молодежь собирала подписи в поддержку изменения конституции ради принятия поправок о языке. Город абсолютно русско-говорящий. Студенты требуют от преподавателей, чтобы их обучали на русском языке. На Потёмкинской лестнице большими буквами написано Я ГОВОРЮ ПО-РУССКИ. Очень много надписей в поддержку русского языка и против НАТО. Сейчас фотографий с собой нету, но потом могу приложить свой фотоотчёт. 
> 
> К сожалению, за годы независимости город превращается в загнивающий, ничем не примечательный город с судьбой главного рассадника СПИДа на Украине.

----------


## chestnaya

К сожалению, все это правда.

----------


## ebreo

особенно,за "В центре города, нет ни одной (!!) улицы, на которой были устроены дороги"(((( - видать дальше бара в Аркадии эта турыстка не дошла. Интресно было бы узнать, из какого города она сама?!?

----------


## [email protected]

> особенно,за "В центре города, нет ни одной (!!) улицы, на которой были устроены дороги"(((( - видать дальше бара в Аркадии эта турыстка не дошла. Интресно было бы узнать, из какого города она сама?!?


 Турыст оттуда, где живо обсуждается строительство высоток в центре города...

В частности проект строительства комплекса "Охта центр" 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *У Питера тоже проблемы*


Многофункциональный комплекс "Охта-центр" компания "Газпром-нефть" планирует построить на правом берегу Невы, в непосредственной близости от исторического центра Петербурга. В соответствии с городскими правилами застройки в районе строительства небоскреба разрешено возведение зданий высотой не более 100 метров.* Однако петербургские власти разрешили увеличить высотность объекта до 403 метров.* 

Против проекта выступили многочисленные общественные организации, ЮНЕСКО, Министерство культуры РФ, Росохранкультура. Одновременно противники строительства через суд потребовали отмены разрешения на отклонение от высотных норм. Валентина Матвиенко заявляла, что окончательное решение о строительстве "Охта-центра" будет принято только после проведения государственной экспертизы. 

ЮНЕСКО потребовала остановить реализацию проекта еще в 2007 году. Тогда первый заместитель генерального директора организации Марсио Барбоса заявил, что строительство небоскреба нанесет ущерб исторической среде города. "Пользуясь футбольной терминологией, мы как бы показали желтую карточку. Следующей будет красная. Если ситуация не изменится, мы будем вынуждены внести Санкт-Петербург в список "Всемирное наследие под угрозой", - сказал он.

Против строительства высотки выступили многие видные жители города, в том числе Сергей Юрский, Олег Басилашвили, Юрий Шевчук.

----------


## Pumik

а я согласна с этой статьей, потому как оказалось есть города на Украине, где умеют хранить старину, ну вы наверное догадались о каком городе речь... я все не могу успокоиться, почему у нас так...

----------


## Antique

> прочитала вот такой пост на одном международном форуме в теме про наш город:


 Чистейшей воды политиканство.




> К сожалению, все это правда.


 Конечно правда. Правда, как и то, что у нас по улицам ходят белые медведи.




> есть города на Украине, где умеют хранить старину, ну вы наверное догадались о каком городе речь...


 Догадаться сложно, такой город не один.

----------


## NAVINV

> Я тут провела предварительную инвентаризацию своей библиотеки и вот, что обнаружила:
> 1.	«Однажды в Одессе» А.Костусев
> 2.	«Золотой век Южной Пальмиры» Файтельберг-Бланк
> 3.	«Одесса XIX век» Степаненко Г.А.
> 4.	«Одесса. История 1794-1914» Патриция Херлихи
> 5.	«Забытые и знаменитые» Алена Яворская
> 6.	«Аура одесских переулков» в 3-х т. В. Нетребский
> 7.	«И столетья окружают Одессу огнем» В. Нетребский
> 8.	«Прогулки по Одессе» (7-я, «Ж») В.Нетребский
> ...


 
А как записаться к Вам в библиотеку?

----------


## Pumik

могу дать почитать:
прочитано все,а это
интересное ИМХО
"Старые дома" О.Губарь
"Адмирал Де Рибас" А.Сурилов
"Фельдмаршал Воронцов" А.Сурилов
"Старая Одесса" А.Дерибас
"Аура Одесских бульваров" 2т В.П.Нетребский
"Аура Одесских переулков" 3 т В.П.Нетребский
"Врачи, больницы, аптеки старой Одессы" К.Васильев
"Церкви немецких колоний Одесского водворения" В.Н.Василенко
"Подземные тайны Одессы" А.Добролюбский, А.Красножен
"Прогулки по старой Одессе" (Е) В.П.Нетребский
Альманах Дерибасовская-Решильевская 
"Прошлое и настоящее Одессы"

почитать просто
"И столетия Одессу окружают огнем" В.П.Нетребский
"Новые вопросы о старой Одессе" О.Губарь
"Старая Одесса" Д.Атлас
"История Одессы" К.Смольянинов
"Книжная торговля в дореволюционной Одессы" справочник М.Бельский
"Одесса масонская" В.Савченко
"Ришельевская симфония" Р.Александров
"Исхоженные детством" Р.Александров
"Прогулки по литературной Одессе" Р.Александров

на любителя)))
"Переправа через Стикс" А.Дорошенко
"Мой город" 4 т А.Дорошенко
"Мой город" А.Дорошенко

----------


## Виолетта27

> А как записаться к Вам в библиотеку?


 А вы напишите, что вам было бы интересней всего, и я постараюсь отсканировать :smileflag:  А вообще, с детства мечтала работать в библиотеке или в книжном магазине

А по поводу обсуждаемого сообщения о нашем городе. Во-первых, это вопрос мироощущения самого автора (кто-то видит в луже грязную воду, а кто-то--отражающиеся в ней звезды); во-вторых, избирательность и расстановка акцентов свидетельствуют о предварительной "обработке" данного автора СМИ его страны; и в-третьих, если уж автор так печется о чистоте русского языка и процветании русской культуры "НА Украине", то не мешало бы начать с себя и выучить основные правила великого русского языка :smileflag: 
И еще хотелось бы узнать, где это автор нашел у нас рассадник СПИДа? Может быть, его устраивают как раз те, кто приезжает в наш город "оторваться"?...

----------


## Виолетта27

Предлагаю составить топ-10 книг и их отсканировать в первую очередь  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

> на любителя)))
> "Переправа через Стикс" А.Дорошенко
> "Мой город" 4 т А.Дорошенко
> "Мой город" А.Дорошенко


 Дорошенко вообще очень специфически пишет. И с большим количеством неточностей.

----------


## Виолетта27

> Дорошенко вообще очень специфически пишет. И с большим количеством неточностей.


 Я читала его "Переправу через Стикс" (точнее, пыталась дочитать). Я конечно понимаю, что тема кладбищ достаточно специфична, но можно было написать в более жизнеутверждающем ключе. Сквозь строки читаются усталость автора от жизни, разочарованность и плохое состояние здоровья. Хотя, возможно, я бы в его возрасте написала что-то еще менее жизнеутверждающее.

----------


## Trs

А у меня "Поэма о городе" - его полное собрание. Катастрофически... Дочитать и застрелиться.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А вы напишите, что вам было бы интересней всего, и я постараюсь отсканировать А вообще, с детства мечтала работать в библиотеке или в книжном магазине
> .


 1. Александр де-Рибас. Старая Одесса. Исторические воспоминания и очерки (переиздание к 200-летию Одессы). - 379 с.
2. Одесса. 1794-1894. Издание городского общественного управления к столетию города. - 783 с.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А вот еще подумала, что хорошо бы общими усилиями составить список  *настоящей* "одессики", включающий Ильфа и Петрова, Паустовского, Бабеля, Багрицкого, Катаева и наших современников, работающих в этой теме (Жванецкий, Губарь, Розенбойм-Александров, Пойзнер). И, где есть -  со ссылками на электронные ресурсы. Тогда станет ясно, чего нет в сети. Предвижу споры, что считать истинной "одессикой", а что псевдо.... Тогда можно и коллективные рецензии писать  :smileflag: 
Кста, в соседней ветке о литературе эта работа уже начата:
Одесса в русской поэзии Читаю и плачу

----------


## Antique

> А вы напишите, что вам было бы интересней всего, и я постараюсь отсканировать


 А мне больше эти книги нравятся )



> 23. «Старые дома» О.Губарь
> 12. «Столетие Одессы. Архитектура старой Одессы»


 Следующие издания тоже вызывают усиленный интерес, но самую чуточку меньший, чем вышеприведённые:



> 14. «Прогулки по старой Одессе» (прогулка шестая, «Е») В.Нетребский
> 4. «Одесса. История 1794-1914» Патриция Херлихи
> 6. «Аура одесских переулков» в 3-х т. В. Нетребский
> 8. «Прогулки по Одессе» (7-я, «Ж») В.Нетребский
> 11. «Аура одесских бульваров» том 2 В.Нетребский


 


> А вот еще подумала, что хорошо бы общими усилиями составить список  *настоящей* "одессики", включающий Ильфа и Петрова, Паустовского, Бабеля, Багрицкого, Катаева и наших современников, работающих в этой теме (Жванецкий, Губарь, Розенбойм-Александров, Пойзнер).


 Под Одессикой вы понимаете художественную литературу?

----------


## Виолетта27

Я поняла, тогда начнем со "Старых домов")

----------


## brassl

Добавил обновление - Пушкинская улица, Садовая улица, Порт, Дерибасовская улица, Куликово поле, Порт. Карантинная гавань - вроде все....на сегодня  :smileflag:  .Заходите.

----------


## Pumik

> А у меня "Поэма о городе" - его полное собрание. Катастрофически... Дочитать и застрелиться.


 могу представить...



> 2. Одесса. 1794-1894. Издание городского общественного управления к столетию города. - 783 с.


 тоже было бы интересно почитать, издание с 783 стр еще не встречала.

----------


## mlch

> Сообщение от Ter-Petrosyan
> 
> 
>  Одесса. 1794-1894. Издание городского общественного управления к столетию города. - 783 с.
> 
> 
>  
> тоже было бы интересно почитать, издание с 783 стр еще не встречала.


 Вообще-то в нем 836 страниц, плюс 80 - вводной части. И несколько листов приложений :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> тоже было бы интересно почитать, издание с 783 стр еще не встречала.


 Даже не имею представления, сколько месяцев заняло бы сканирование такой книги

----------


## Pumik

> Даже не имею представления, сколько месяцев заняло бы сканирование такой книги


 может кто даст прочесть оригинал, а не сканированную копию.

----------


## vieanna

Читаю и улыбаюсь - как жизнь изменилась... А мы все эти оригиналы читали в Горьковке, что-то в библиотеке университета.
От себя посоветую еще некоторые издания - 
Дерибас. Старая Одесса.
В.А. Чарнецкий. "Древних стен негласное звучанье".
Валентин Петрович Катаев. "Уже написан Вертер"
Сергей Зенонович Лущик. Реальный комментарий к повести
Изд-во "Оптимум", Одесса, 1999 и вообще любые статьи и книги С.З. Лущика,
сборник "Черный квадрат над Черным морем".— Од., 2001
и конечно, альманах "Дерибасовская-Ришельевская".
Практически все, что выходит из одессики, продается во Всемирном клубе одесситов, Маразлиевская 7.

----------


## brassl

Мне сегодня подарили книгу: Одесса в произведених графики 19 века издание 1997 года. 138 стр. 16 стр. вступительная статья на русском и английском остальное иллюстрации, по одной на лист. Обязуюсь отсканерить гравюры и выложить на стори.
Больше дополнить список книг нечем

----------


## Виолетта27

> может кто даст прочесть оригинал, а не сканированную копию.


 Я помню эту книгу. Нам ее на курсах экскурсоводов нехотя доставали из сейфа :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Под Одессикой вы понимаете художественную литературу?


 На первый взгляд, да. Но если взять, например, катаевский "...Вертер" или "Алмазный мой венец" - чего там больше - литературы или окололитературных одесских загадок?
А у Лущика - это литературоведение или "одессика"? И это можно продолжать и продолжать...
Я еще очень люблю наших краеведов и читаю их с упоением. Они в моей "одессике" будут первыми

----------


## SaMoVar

1. Борисфен-Хджибей-Одесса
Добролюбский, Губарь, Красножон. 2002
2. История Одессы
Смолянинов. 2004
3. Аккерманские древности. Выпуск первый.
1997
4. Одесса до... Одессы
Файтельберг-Бланк, Савченко. 2006
5. Алфёдыч
Красножон. 2005
6. От голландского капитана до российского министра (Франц Павлович де Воллан)
2003
7. Бронзовый век Южной Пальмиры.
Файтельберг-Бланк, Слисарчук. 2008
8. Пой, Одесса.
2003
9. Греки и римляне в Нижнем Поднестровье
Зубарь, Сон. 1996
10. Адмирал де-Рибас
Сурилов. 1994
11. Юная Одесса
Горбатюк, Глазырин. 2002
12, Оборона Одессы. Страницы правды.
Черкасов. 2006
13.Найди свою тропу.
Чопп. 1988
14. По солнечной Одессе.
Коляда. 1963
15. Одесский Археологический музей АН УССР.
1983
16.Прогулки по литературной Одессе.
Александров. 1993
17. Тайны одесских курганов. 
Добролюбский.2005
18.Дюк Ришелье.
Сурилов. 1992

----------


## brassl

Добавлены виды в папки - Приморская улица,  Преображенская. Успенская церковь, Николаевский бульвар. Пушкин

----------


## densen2002

ОГНБ им. Горького еще в 90ых в рамках проекта "Одессика" начала  оцифровку 
материалов - газет, публикаций, книг об Одессе. Сейчас что-то не слышно ничего....

----------


## Виолетта27

Ну, Горьковка-это очень специфическое заведение)

----------


## brassl

Добавлен вид в папку - Новорыбная улица. Большое спасибо  Viktur, Гоголя улица

----------


## VicTur

> Мне сегодня подарили книгу: Одесса в произведених графики 19 века издание 1997 года. 138 стр. 16 стр. вступительная статья на русском и английском остальное иллюстрации, по одной на лист. Обязуюсь отсканерить гравюры и выложить на стори.
> Больше дополнить список книг нечем


 Есть просьба: если будете выкладывать эти иллюстрации на Одессастори, можно ли, в виде исключения, не разбрасывать их по разным улицам, а выложить книгу одним цельным альбомом?

----------


## brassl

> Есть просьба: если будете выкладывать эти иллюстрации на Одессастори, можно ли, в виде исключения, не разбрасывать их по разным улицам, а выложить книгу одним цельным альбомом?


 Давайте тогда в двух вариантах - целая книга с титулом и введением в одном месте, и разброшу по папкам само собой, что б не путать отчетности  :smileflag: 
И вопрос, я пока сканирую, а потом как выкладывать? В свою папку или что-то отдельное будет для книг на стори?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

У меня в основном справочная литература:
1.	Одесса. Архитектурно-исторический очерк. В. И. Тимофеенко, 1984 г.
2.	Старая Одесса, ее друзья и недруги. Д. Атлас. репринтное изд. 1992 г.
3.	Прошлое и настоящее Одессы. 1894 г. репринтное изд.
4.	Одесса. краткий справочник, 1948 г.
5.	Одесса. Справочник, 1957 г.
6.	Одесса. Справочник, 1963 г.
7.	Одесса. Путеводитель, 1977 г.
8.	Одесса. Путеводитель-справочник, 1981 г.
9.	Одесса. Путеводитель-справочник, 1984 г.
10.	Одесса. Путеводитель, 1968 г.
11.	Одесса. Очерк истории города-героя, 1957 г.
12.	По солнечной Одессе. Краткий путеводитель, 1966 г.
13.	Семь дней по Черному морю. Путеводитель 1984 г.
14.	Курорты Одессы. Справочник, 1976 г.
15.	Созвездие портов Черноморья. Очерк, 1977 г.
16.	По местам боевой славы Одессы. Путеводитель, 1976 г.
17.	Одесса-Батуми, 1967 г.
18.	Летопись в камне и бронзе. Путеводитель, 1984 г.
19.	Улицы рассказывают, 1973 г.
20.	Улицы рассказывают, 1979 г.
21.	Willkommen in Odessa/ Путеводитель на немецком языке, 1963 г.
22.	Вся Одесса, 1992 г.
23.	Вся Одесса, 1994 г.
24.	Улицы Одессы, 1987 г.
25.	73 героических дня. Хроника обороны Одессы в 1941 году., 1978 г.
26.	Одесса. Кто есть кто, 1999 г.

----------


## Виолетта27

Дополнения в моем списке:
*"Кино в Одессе"* А.Малиновский (достойная с т.зр. информативности книга, покупала у автора, он продает свои книги на Староконном рынке)
*"Архитектура Одессы: стиль и время"* В.Пилявский
"По местам боевой славы Одессы" Н.Пустовойтенко, 1976г.
"Подвиг Одессы" В.Балацкий, 1978г.
"Есть город у моря. Краеведческий сборник", 1990
"*Одеса козацька. Наукові нариси"*.-Одеса.Фенікс, 2008 (сегодня купила эту книгу за 20грн. на Троицкой, 30 в магазине украинской книги, чтение обещает быть очень интересным)

----------


## Trs

> *"Архитектура Одессы: стиль и время"* В.Пилявский


 Как прочитаете - поделитесь? Или хотя бы наводку на место покупки. Очень интересна определённая эпоха...

----------


## Виолетта27

> Как прочитаете - поделитесь? Или хотя бы наводку на место покупки. Очень интересна определённая эпоха...


 Место покупки все то же--лоток на Садовой. Прочитала уже страниц 40. Нужны хотя бы базовые знания по архитектуре (для всех остальных в конце книги есть небольшой словарь). Рассматриваются в хронологическом порядке архитектурные стили и их представленность в архитектуре нашего города.

----------


## VicTur

> Давайте тогда в двух вариантах - целая книга с титулом и введением в одном месте, и разброшу по папкам само собой, что б не путать отчетности 
> И вопрос, я пока сканирую, а потом как выкладывать? В свою папку или что-то отдельное будет для книг на стори?


 А действительно - стоило бы сделать на Одессастори отдельное хранилище для отсканированной литературы.

----------


## kravshik

> ОГНБ им. Горького еще в 90ых в рамках проекта "Одессика" начала  оцифровку 
> материалов - газет, публикаций, книг об Одессе. Сейчас что-то не слышно ничего....


 А вот насчет этого интересно....надо будет узнать подробнее ,было бы нам всем даже очень..........

----------


## Antique

> Место покупки все то же--лоток на Садовой. Прочитала уже страниц 40. Нужны хотя бы базовые знания по архитектуре (для всех остальных в конце книги есть небольшой словарь). Рассматриваются в хронологическом порядке архитектурные стили и их представленность в архитектуре нашего города.


 А разве в "старых домах" и в "Столетие Одессы" не расматривается архитектура города относительно временной шкалы?

----------


## brassl

Обновил - Николаевский бульвар. Лестница. 
Может еще у кого что есть по этой или другой папке?

----------


## SaMoVar

Кстати, как вам новая инициатива горсовета? Кодовое название "Зелёный остров". Прощаемся с ЦПКиО им. Т.Г.Шевченко?

----------


## kravshik

> ОГНБ им. Горького еще в 90ых в рамках проекта "Одессика" начала  оцифровку 
> материалов - газет, публикаций, книг об Одессе. Сейчас что-то не слышно ничего....


 Вообще было очень интересно продолжить этот проект и дальше его развивать.....это было бы очень интересно знакомится в разумных пределах с этой инфой...........наверное надо попробовать ,нам с нашей помощью его осуществлять по возможности....давайте попробуем узнать в каком он состоянии и дадим знать ,что есть еще люди которым еще таки да интересно "немножечко за Одессу"

----------


## kravshik

раз уж тут у нас начался такой активный обмен литературой и открытками и вообще материалом "за Одессу"-повторюсь немного.....

*может кто упустил*

"Всем интересующимся, на книжке есть уникальный человек, краевед, очень много знающий за Одессу, с ним очень интересно поговорить и еще у него есть много чего интересного в плане открыток и прессы дореволюционной. Найти его не сложно, он там один и сидит отдельно не за лотком, хотя может уже и на лоток перебрался. У него повреждена рука, зовут Валентин Иосифович Волчек. "

а еще в свое время этим занимался Ципоркис Р.К. хранитель музея "Старая Одесса" в башне карантина.

*присоединюсь
большое спасибо этим людям тоже за за фундамент и моей маленькой коллекции,они открыли для меня "еще ту Одессу..."*

====================

*Как это понимать???!!
кстати никто его в последнее время не видел???*
сообщение от  krust
Новичок
21.02.2010, 17:47
"Всё верно. Только хотелось бы поправить, что "еще у него БЫЛО много чего интересного в плане открыток и прессы дореволюционной". Печальная история с наследниками. Тем не менее огромное спасибо Валентину Иосифовичу за фундамент моей маленькой коллекции."

----------


## Pumik

немного отойду от темы литературы...уже неделю пытаюсь подсчитать старые столбы на своем пути, кто может дополнить?
Французский бульвар 3 шт
Ланжерон 1шт
Черноморского казачества 2 шт
Фонтанская дорога 1 шт
Авдеева 1 шт
Черноморка 1 шт
Конная 1 шт ? не уверенна, еще не проверила
сколько их еще осталось?

----------


## densen2002

парк победы, 70-е, начало

----------


## densen2002

вот еще один слайд

----------


## brassl

Заменил вид в - Троицкой площади -  на лучший по качеству.

----------


## Скрытик

> А действительно - стоило бы сделать на Одессастори отдельное хранилище для отсканированной литературы.


 Уже работаем над этим.

----------


## brassl

Добавил вид - Маразлиевская улица,  Гаванная улица и спуск,  спасибо viktur, Николаевский бульвар. Дюк, Соборная площадь, Пушкинская улица., Николаевский бульвар. Дума, Ришельевская улица., Дерибасовская улица., Виды Одессы, Порт. Практическая гавань

----------


## densen2002

Парк Ильича



парк Победы

----------


## densen2002

Панно из живых цветов.
Выставка цветов.
Парк Победы

----------


## densen2002



----------


## OdGen

> ОГНБ им. Горького еще в 90ых в рамках проекта "Одессика" начала  оцифровку 
> материалов - газет, публикаций, книг об Одессе. Сейчас что-то не слышно ничего....


 На сегодняшний день обычному посетителю библиотеки нельзя не то что воспользоваться оцифрованными материалами (если они существуют), но и просто, прийдя как обычный читатель, ознакомиться с номерами дореволюционных газет, журналов и большинства справочников.
Впрочем, любой из нас может посетить отдел "Одессика" библиотеки Горького прямо сегодня и убедиться в этом. А кому ощущений покажется мало, пообщаться с дирекцией библиотеки  :smileflag: )).

----------


## Пушкин

> На сегодняшний день обычному посетителю библиотеки нельзя не то что воспользоваться оцифрованными материалами (если они существуют), но и просто, прийдя как обычный читатель, ознакомиться с номерами дореволюционных газет, журналов и большинства справочников.


 А почему так? неужели не хотят показывать материалы на русском языке? :smileflag:

----------


## densen2002

> На сегодняшний день обычному посетителю библиотеки нельзя не то что воспользоваться оцифрованными материалами (если они существуют), но и просто, прийдя как обычный читатель, ознакомиться с номерами дореволюционных газет, журналов и большинства справочников.


     Существуют автоматизированные книжные сканеры, которые без участия человека оцифровывают книги со скоростью 1500 страниц в час.



  Цена у них высокая, но один такой сканер на город можно было бы приобрести и  наполнить электронные ресурсы библиотек.

----------


## densen2002

> А кому ощущений покажется мало, пообщать с дирекцией библиотеки )).


    о да, Ботушанская - типичнейший бюрократ советского периода.

----------


## kravshik

> На сегодняшний день обычному посетителю библиотеки нельзя не то что воспользоваться оцифрованными материалами (если они существуют), но и просто, прийдя как обычный читатель, ознакомиться с номерами дореволюционных газет, журналов и большинства справочников.
> Впрочем, любой из нас может посетить отдел "Одессика" библиотеки Горького прямо сегодня и убедиться в этом. А кому ощущений покажется мало, пообщать с дирекцией библиотеки )).


 *НЕ понял!!
что это еще за маразм-все, власть поменялась или что????*

почему раньше можно было спокойно в "Одессике" работать, у них даже был отдел по наполнению эл. ресурсов....

*что произошло???? тебе мы верим,если ты уже столкнулся с этим маразмом,зачем еще с начальством общаться,хотя я думаю можно было отправить коллективное обращение-даже для начала от нашей "инициативной группы любителей Одессики с форума"* -так расскажи чем мотивируют* секретность* материалов....??

----------


## Richard

> чем мотивируют* секретность* материалов....??


  Какая секретность? на оцифровку документов денег нет, а не выдают особо ценные издания на руки пытаясь сохранить их для потомства. Потому как народ в массе своей ценности тех или иных книг не представляет, потому и норовит где пометочки на полях оставить, а где просто тупо страницу с мясом для реферата или дипломной работы вырвать.

----------


## densen2002

> [B]
> почему раньше можно было спокойно в "Одессике" работать, у них даже был отдел по наполнению эл. ресурсов....


    где они, эти ресурсы? 
   в публичном доступе или только из читального зала?

----------


## Виолетта27

А особенно мне нравятся ключ-карты, которые не выполняют своей основной функции--обеспечения доступа в библиотеку из удобного для человека места...

----------


## kravshik

> Какая секретность? на оцифровку документов денег нет, а не выдают особо ценные издания на руки пытаясь сохранить их для потомства. Потому как народ в массе своей ценности тех или иных книг не представляет, потому и норовит где пометочки на полях оставить, а где просто тупо страницу с мясом для реферата или дипломной работы вырвать.


 тут и первое и второе скорее всего,хотя мы потомки тоже вроде как............и для кого они тогда предназначенны..............................

здесь что-то не так???????????
я думаю надо уточнить........

----------


## Kilopovidla

> тут и первое и второе скорее всего,хотя мы потомки тоже вроде как............и для кого они тогда предназначенны..............................
> здесь что-то не так???????????
> я думаю надо уточнить........


 Что тут уточнять, надо цифровать и выкладывать в общий доступ за небольшие деньги. За счет этого библиотека и должна жить.
На руки давать нельзя, хоть мы и потомки, но предки куда бережливее нас относились к книгам.

----------


## Jaak Logus

*brassl*
Вам не составит труда указать современные номера домов под фотографиями - интересуют, в первую очередь, ул. Мариинская и Итальянский б-р.

----------


## Antique

> не выдают особо ценные издания на руки пытаясь сохранить их для потомства.


 Эти газеты истлеют быстрее ,чем поколения библиотекарей дождутся того самого потомства.

----------


## brassl

> *brassl*
> Вам не составит труда указать современные номера домов под фотографиями - интересуют, в первую очередь, ул. Мариинская и Итальянский б-р.


 Итальянский бульвар, что знал проставил современную нумерацию домов.
По Мариининской затруднительно, здания нет.

Извините что не проставил все сразу, руки не доходят. Вы не могли бы то что Вас интересует выкладывать на всеобщее обсуждение, на форум, а я буду закидовать в комментарии, номера, архитекторов, истории, ссылки и т.д. Я начал такое с Александровского проспекта, но пока застопорился. Добавлений по видам нет?  :smileflag: 

Нашел сегодня, добавлено -  Екатерининская улица., Николаевский бульвар. Дума., Николаевский бульвар, Преображенская. Успенская церковь., Виды Одессы., Городской театр. Заходите.

----------


## OdGen

> А почему так? неужели не хотят показывать материалы на русском языке?


 


> о да, Ботушанская - типичнейший бюрократ советского периода.


 


> *НЕ понял!!
> что это еще за маразм-все, власть поменялась или что????*
> 
> почему раньше можно было спокойно в "Одессике" работать, у них даже был отдел по наполнению эл. ресурсов....
> 
> *что произошло???? тебе мы верим,если ты уже столкнулся с этим маразмом,зачем еще с начальством общаться,хотя я думаю можно было отправить коллективное обращение-даже для начала от нашей "инициативной группы любителей Одессики с форума"* -так расскажи чем мотивируют* секретность* материалов....??


 В данном вопросе необходимо разделять три момента. 
1) собственно возможность ДОСТУПА к дореволюционным одесскам газетам, журналам и справочникам. Под этим я подразумеваю возможность для любого человека, не обязательного научного работника  (например, для нас с Вами) свободного заказа, получения, изучения материала и возможности делать выписки. без каких либо ограничений и разрешений.
2) возможность копирования (сканирования, ксерокопирования и фотографировования) найденных материалов
3) оцифровка библиотекой данного материалы с возможностью доступа (платного или бесплатного) на сайте. 
И что в итоге? Не работает ни один из трех пунктов. Только первый, да и то частично. 
А вот почему так происходит, правильно определил *densen2002*. Пока не пенсию не уйдет, ничего не изменится. Да и после этого шансов мало.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> По Мариининской затруднительно, здания нет.


 Но что то же там есть на этом месте, или хотя бы ближайшие дома?

----------


## brassl

> Но что то же там есть на этом месте, или хотя бы ближайшие дома?


 

Наверно обозначена крестом (во всяком случае очень похоже), для определения современного расположения сравите с дубль гисом.

Добавил - Новосельского улица, Садовая улица.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Вложение 1182009
> 
> Наверно обозначена крестом (во всяком случае очень похоже), для определения современного расположения сравите с дубль гисом.


 Сравнил, там обозначен жилой 3-х этажный дом, под номером 1. Нужно будет пойти сравнить, может это одно и тоже здание.

----------


## brassl

> Сравнил, там обозначен жилой 3-х этажный дом, под номером 1. Нужно будет пойти сравнить, может это одно и тоже здание.


 Приют двух этажный.

----------


## Jaak Logus

А комментарии к фотографиям никак нельзя писать там, на Одессастори?

----------


## densen2002

неплохо бы по принципу Wiki

----------


## brassl

> А комментарии к фотографиям никак нельзя писать там, на Одессастори?


 Писать можно и даже нужно, на Александровский проспект я написал.
Есть два варианта, либо Вы оставлете комментарий под фото, либо пишите на форум и я копирую в описание фото. У меня просто времени на все не хватает  :smileflag:  Поэтому я и обращался на форуме о совместной работе.
И общем архиве по видам.

----------


## Jaak Logus

ИМХО лучше писать прямо под фотографией, на Одесса-стори.

----------


## brassl

> ИМХО лучше писать прямо под фотографией, на Одесса-стори.


 Начинайте  :smileflag:

----------


## Виолетта27

> Начинайте


 Кстати, я хотела как-то прокомментировать пару фотографий, но не нашла, как это делается

----------


## Скрытик

> Начинайте


 Не получится. Оставлять комментарии могут только зарегистрированные пользователи. Я сначала открыл такую возможность, так за месяц спам-боты загадили по самое не хочу 
Кто хочет оставлять комментарии, стучитесь в личку, создам аккаунт.

----------


## kravshik

> В данном вопросе необходимо разделять три момента. 
> 1) собственно возможность ДОСТУПА к дореволюционным одесскам газетам, журналам и справочникам. Под этим я подразумеваю возможность для любого человека, не обязательного научного работника  (например, для нас с Вами) свободного заказа, получения, изучения материала и возможности делать выписки. без каких либо ограничений и разрешений.
> 2) возможность копирования (сканирования, ксерокопирования и фотографировования) найденных материалов
> 3) оцифровка библиотекой данного материалы с возможностью доступа (платного или бесплатного) на сайте. 
> И что в итоге? Не работает ни один из трех пунктов. Только первый, да и то частично. 
> А вот почему так происходит, правильно определил *densen2002*. Пока не пенсию не уйдет, ничего не изменится. Да и после этого шансов мало.


 
А вот мне кажется ,учитывая все вышеперчисленное,было бы разумно ,действительно на руки не давать дореволюционные раритеты,потому как действительно могут испоганить....порвать и тд....поэтому пусть их потревожат один раз-зато переведут в эл.вид...

*а вот в этом случае как раз вариант оцифровки информации и доступа к ней пусть даже и за какие-то средства,был бы очень кстати-ведь большинство людей интересует собственно сама информация а не сама книга в подлиннике-учитывая тем более ,что она библиотечная.....*

как думаете......??

----------


## SaMoVar

Конечно. Требуется бережная оцифровка. А книги в спецусловиях хранить в хранилищах.
Сколько там интересной инфы лежит, до которой не добраться(((

----------


## OMF

Насчет Горьковки.

Не забывайте, что это не публичная, а НАУЧНАЯ библиотека, поэтому доступ всем желающим туда по определению закрыт. В то же время мне, гражданину США, был выдан читательский билет и - с письменного согласия зам. директора - дан доступ к дореволюционным книгам "Вся Одесса", которые от ветхости рассыпались. Ксерокопирование (за относительно небольшие деньги) и сканирование фото тоже не были препятствием. Жалко времени у меня было мало, поэтому в разделах истории маршрутов на моем сайте информация не в том объеме, что мне бы хотелось.

Так что при желании с Горьковкой можно и нужно работать, но не забывать, что они НЕ ОБЯЗАНЫ открывать свои двери всем желающим.

----------


## brassl

А где находится Ваш сайт, как посмотреть?

----------


## OMF

> А где находится Ваш сайт, как посмотреть?


 "Одесса  на колесах" (odessatrolley.com) - с него же и Ваши фото трамваев на Старосенной пл.

----------


## brassl

> "Одесса  на колесах" (odessatrolley.com) - с него же и Ваши фото трамваев на Старосенной пл.


 Вот как бывает! :smileflag: 
Очень хороший сайт, спасибо за фото, извините за плагиат.
Просто хочется все собрать в одном месте, насколько это возможно.
Фото я наверное "взял"от Вас давно, и за давностью позабыл откуда,
Сегодня , если Вы не против, подпишу откуда.
А добавлений по видам нет?

----------


## brassl

Ребята, а где у нас было 8-ми классное электротехническое училище?

----------


## Antique

> Ребята, а где у нас было 8-ми классное электротехническое училище?
> Вложение 1186398


 Может Старопортофранковская, 16? Но 16-й номер не дожил до сегодняшних дней.

----------


## myspring73

> Может Старопортофранковская, 16? Но 16-й номер не дожил до сегодняшних дней.


 


> Старопортофранковская "унаследовала" не только протяженность черты порто-франко, но землю, которая оставалась в собственности города. Потому и располагалось там множество благотворительных, учебных, медицинских учреждений, чей пространный перечень свидетельствует о совершенной уникальности улицы: Общество попечения о больных детях г. Одессы, Общество призрения младенцев и рожениц, Общество вспомоществования нуждающимся учащимся городского ремесленного училища, Общество вспомоществования нуждающимся ученицам 2-й женской гимназии, приют для призрения младенцев, богадельня, мужская и женская гимназии, пять городских начальных, два городских шестиклассных и одно городское ремесленное училище, школа ремесленных учеников, педагогические и почтово-телеграфные курсы, школа танцев, повивальная школа, класс лепки, городская дезинфекционная камера, кожно-венерологическая клиника Новороссийского университета, Павловский родильный приют и амбулатория Общества попечения о больных детях.


 В путеводителе по Одессе за 1900 г. указаны училища:
1.Епархиальное
2. им. В.Н.Лигина
3. Коммерческое
4. Реальное св. Павла
5. Ремесленное евр. "Труд"

Институтом связи оно тоже не является - 


> В 1900 году в Одессе были открыты Высшие курсы телеграфных механиков, которые готовили техников для южной части тогдашней России. Дом курсов находился на Старопортофранковской, 16.


 Брокгауз и Ефрон однако утверждают 


> аким образом, в сравнительно короткий промежуток времени высшее электротехническое образование в нашем отечестве поставлено на высоту, в достаточной степени удовлетворяющую требованиям техники и промышленности. Теперь остается подумать о среднем и низшем образовании по электротехнике: повсюду раздаются жалобы, что у нас нет хорошо подготовленных низших и средних техников. В Петербурге имеется одна низшая электротехническая школа (при Императорском русском техническом обществе), с двухгодичным курсом, подготовляющая рабочих электротехников; еще две *аналогичные частные школы имеются в Одессе* и в Екатеринославе.


 В общем, тупик какой-то))))

----------


## OMF

> Вот как бывает!
> Очень хороший сайт, спасибо за фото, извините за плагиат.
> Просто хочется все собрать в одном месте, насколько это возможно.
> Фото я наверное "взял"от Вас давно, и за давностью позабыл откуда,
> Сегодня , если Вы не против, подпишу откуда.
> А добавлений по видам нет?


 Да нет, проблем нет. Плагиатом это назвать нельзя, воровством - тоже, но какое-то указание на первоисточник не помешает, особенно если это не открытки, а частные фото. Насчет добавлений - у меня десятки видов, часть с известных фотографий и открыток, часть прислана мне с этого же форума. Все известные мне авторы указаны.

----------


## myspring73

Подскажите, пожалуйста, историю и если можно фото, особняка на углу Канатной и Сабанского переулка, на месте которого сейчас выгнали шикарное строение из стекла и пенобетона. Вроде как особняк Ралли называлось...

----------


## OMF

> Загоруйко, В.
> 
> *По страницам истории Одессы и Одесщины. Выпуск первый.*
> 
> mnib.malorus.org/kniga/550/


 Какой программой оно открывается?

----------


## brassl

> Какой программой оно открывается?


 Я смотрел WinDjView-0.4.3

----------


## Antique

> Какой программой оно открывается?


 Я смотрел WinDjView 1.0.3 http://windjview.sourceforge.net/ru/

----------


## Maksy

> Ребята, а где у нас было 8-ми классное электротехническое училище?
> Вложение 1186398


 может на Дидрихсона 13?

----------


## Pumik

> может на Дидрихсона 13?


 не знаю номер, но это механический факультет вышки, чуть выше виднеется красивейший особняк по Дидрихсона.

----------


## OdGen

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, историю и если можно фото, особняка на углу Канатной и Сабанского переулка, на месте которого сейчас выгнали шикарное строение из стекла и пенобетона. Вроде как особняк Ралли называлось...


 Изначально этот участок застраивался в конце 1810-х - начале 1820-х годов известным *Карлом Яковлевичем Сикардом (Сикаром).*
В 1834 г. "Одесский вестник" упоминает о саде г-жи Сикар (имелась в виду супруга К.Я.), применительно к этому участку.
Потом рядом постоились наследники Сикара - Вассалы и бароны Гойнинген-Гюне. Подробнее о Сикардах можно узнать из статьи, опубликованной в альманахе "Дерибасовская-Ришельевская" №19 за 2004 год "Французский негоциант Карл Яковлевич Сикар и его внебрачное потомство"
http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_19/alm_19_28-35.pdf

Дом этот во второй половине 19 века имел №17. Так, в справочниках 1875 и 1884 года владельцами участка значатся значатся:

дом №17 по Канатной - Сикарда, угол Сабанского переулка (не путать с нынешним №17)
№19 - Вассала (потомки  К.Я. Сикарда по линии его дочери)

Видимо, к началу 1890-х годов наследники Сикаров продали дом известному *Степану Ивановичу Ралли*, а после его смерти дом унаследовал внук *Стаматий Ахиллесович Кумбари (1876-1928).* О С.И. Ралли и его потомках Вы можете прочитать в статье "Род Ипитис и его потомки", опубликованной в "Вестнике Одесского историко-краеведческого музея" (Одесса, 2009. - Вып. 7. - С. 54-79), размещенной на сайте уважаемого *Сергея К* http://odessa.sergekot.com/ipitis-ralli/
или на сайте потомка этого рода А. Вотье-де-Коцебу http://www.logementcity.ch/kotzebue/ipitisru.pdf

У меня есть фото данного участка на начало 20 века. 

На месте дома на углу Канатной и Сабанского переулка к началу 2000-х годов был недострой из бетонных блоков. Рядом располагалось здание этажа в два, принадлежащее психо-неврологическому диспансеру, которое по камням растаскивали бомжи (началось это где то в 2003-2004 годах). Они же сняли медную табличку с изображение академика Маркелова, установленную на здании. Постепенно от здания осталась только фасадная стена, выходящая на Канатную и с его разрушением особых проблем уже не возникло. 

Если у кого-то есть фотографии зданий, было бы интересно посмотреть.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Ребята, а где у нас было 8-ми классное электротехническое училище?
> Вложение 1186398


 Это не здание ПедИна?
Нет, не оно...

Лабораторный корпус Академии связи. Переулок Топольского/Старопортофранковская.

PS mnib.malorus.org/kniga/550/ - чистую страничку открываю(((

----------


## Kilopovidla

> На месте дома на углу Канатной и Сабанского переулка к началу 2000-х годов был недострой из бетонных блоков.


 Немного не так, там было  4-х-этажное строение из красного кирпича, размером со стандартную хрущевку. Простояло несколько лет.
Зачем его строили и затем разрушили -вопрос.

----------


## OdGen

Думаю, что строили его как еще один корпус ПНД. А снесли вместе с соседним зданием для постройки нынешнего комплекса.

----------


## stray cat

Господа, простите, если оффтоп - сами мы не местные.

Что за здание справа на фото от Потемкинской лестницы? На фото 1890 оно есть, на фото 1934 его нет или, по-крайней мере, перестроено.

----------


## Richard

> Господа, простите, если оффтоп - сами мы не местные.
> 
> Что за здание справа на фото от Потемкинской лестницы? На фото 1890 оно есть, на фото 1934 его нет или, по-крайней мере, перестроено.


 Входной павильон Детского парка? По идее в нем продавались билеты, поскольку вход в парк был платный. Ну может еще соки-воды какие.

----------


## stray cat

Спасибо большое! 

Мне было бы еще интересно знать: в 1918 это ссоружение выглядело так же, как и в 1890?

----------


## Antique

> Входной павильон Детского парка? По идее в нем продавались билеты, поскольку вход в парк был платный. Ну может еще соки-воды какие.


 ещё теоретически в нём могли держать какой-нибудь садовый инвентарь или сам садовник мог проживать в здании.

----------


## brassl

Добавлен вид в папку - Городской театр, Николаевский бульвар. Дума., Андреевский лиман

Файлов в общем архиве -  1542. Работаем дальше? Тогда помогайте  :smileflag: 
Спасибо murzilla77 за комментарии!!

Значит 8-ми классное электротехническое училище это Дидрихсона?

----------


## Trs

Да, абсолютно точно. Только сегодня мимо проходил, рассматривал с этого ракурса.

----------


## brassl

> Да, абсолютно точно. Только сегодня мимо проходил, рассматривал с этого ракурса.


 Спасибо! Сейчас поставлю в архив.
К своему стыду я этого здания не помню, хотя когда то ходил мимо него в институт. Надо поехать обновить воспоминания  :smileflag: 

Добавил Таможенную площадь. Один вид с соседнего обсуждения, а второй сам нашел в сетке.

----------


## brassl

Это уже обсуждалось, но как то сникло  :smileflag: 
Ни у кого не появилось мыслей, что за улица?

----------


## Trs

Вообще похоже на Ришельевскую, тем более, что трамвай.

----------


## Скрытик

Узковато для Ришельевской и Екатериненской. Моя версия Греческая.

----------


## mlch

> Господа, простите, если оффтоп - сами мы не местные.
> 
> Что за здание справа на фото от Потемкинской лестницы? На фото 1890 оно есть, на фото 1934 его нет или, по-крайней мере, перестроено.


 Вопрос всплывает снова и снова с периодичностью раз в полтора года, примерно  :smileflag: 
Вот тут мы обсуждали когда-то лестницу и ее окрестности:
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=20906

----------


## chestnaya

> Вместе с домом Русова следует реконструировать весь квартал. Такое мнение высказал известный испанский архитектор-урбанист одесского происхождения Мануэль Нуньес-Яновский, который является консультантом по реконструкционным работам зданий в историческом центре Одессы. Его мнение приводит Интернет-газета «Взгляд из Одессы»: «Вырвать дом Русова из контекста было бы грубо. Он принадлежит ансамблю, а этот ансамбль — огромный одесский квартал. .....
> 
> Думаю, что в доме Русова нужно до миллиметра сохранить фасад, *после чего разо-брать здание и на основе заказанного проекта, когда будут определены функции здания,  воссоздать фасад прежде всего, но в рамках нового проекта. Нужен новый фундамент. Посмотрите на эти трещины!*
> Здесь мог бы пригодиться сингапурский опыт. *Они заводят очень много подземных этажей стоянок. Они загоняют очень много торговых площадей.* Они строят офисные площади, получается, как торт «Наполеон».


 Разобрать здание - потерять его. Никогда его не соберут - невыгодно. Да и вообще это утопия. Зачем? Устранить крен можно иначе. Есть способы. Ну а трещины заменить на упорядоченные распилы (при разборке будут пилить) - глупость и мародерство. Новый фундамент им нужен для паркингов, но при этом завалят все остальные здания квартала.

http://yug.odessa.ua/index.php/home/arc/770.html

----------


## filippof

> Это уже обсуждалось, но как то сникло 
> Ни у кого не появилось мыслей, что за улица?
> Вложение 1189434


 Сдаётся мне, что народишко шагает по Дерибасовской. За спиной у монархически настроенных масс перекрёсток Дерибасовской и Преображенской. 
А рельсы только подтверждают, что трамвай (конка) по главной улице Одессы ходил..... Но редко.... Можно было демонстрацию и митинг устроить в интервалах.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Это уже обсуждалось, но как то сникло 
> Ни у кого не появилось мыслей, что за улица?
> Вложение 1189434


 А не Преображенская ли это на углу с Греческой?

----------


## mlch

> Узковато для Ришельевской и Екатериненской. Моя версия Греческая.


 Сомневаюсь.
Если это Греческая, то какой перекресток?
Судя по уклону это не могут быть перекрестки с Олеши, Польской или Пушкинской. Там круче.
На перекрестках с Екатериниской, Колодезным и Красным переулками и уклон положе и дома пониже. 
Остается Ришельевская. Уклон похож. Но на перекрестке с Ришельевской до 1941 стоял дом с очень характерным угловым куполом. 
На этом снимке я этого купола не вижу. 
Так что сомневаюсь я относительно Греческой.
По Бунина, Еврейской и Троицкой трамвай не ходил.
Большая Арнаутская вроде такого уклона не имеет.
Предполагаю, что это или Жуковского или Успенская.

----------


## Maksy

> Это уже обсуждалось, но как то сникло 
> Ни у кого не появилось мыслей, что за улица?
> Вложение 1189434


  Как не появилось? Это Тираспольская угол Новосельского, я кажется ещё тогда это написал, ща ещё фотку дома выложу...

----------


## mlch

> Сдаётся мне, что народишко шагает по Дерибасовской. За спиной у монархически настроенных масс перекрёсток Дерибасовской и Преображенской. 
> А рельсы только подтверждают, что трамвай (конка) по главной улице Одессы ходил..... Но редко.... Можно было демонстрацию и митинг устроить в интервалах.


 Во первых, не было ни трамвая ни конки на Дерибасовской.
А во вторых, на дом Хлапонина (Преображенская 32) здание за спиной у демонстрантов абсолютно не похоже.

----------


## brassl

> Как не появилось? Это Тираспольская угол Новосельского, я кажется ещё тогда это написал, ща ещё фотку дома выложу...


 Извиняюсь, я наверное пропустил.

----------


## Скрытик

> А не Преображенская ли это на углу с Греческой?


 Я тоже подумал на это здание, но сзади слишком высокое, на Пассаж не похоже.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо большое за обсуждение.
Фото положил в наш архив на стори.
А вот это фото я тоже выкладывал, но ответ я наверное пропустил, либо его не было.
Заранее прошу прощение если пропустил.

----------


## Скрытик

Тоже обсуждали  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Новый фундамент им нужен для паркингов, но при этом завалят все остальные здания квартала.


 Они с удовольствием разберут любое здание, чтобы проложить коммуникации и распланировать внутренние помещения как нравится застройщикам. По сути, застройщики предпочитают новый дом в старой обёртке всем мдругим вариантам восстановления памятника архитектуры.

----------


## mlch

> Как не появилось? Это Тираспольская угол Новосельского, я кажется ещё тогда это написал, ща ещё фотку дома выложу...


 Точно!!
Тираспольская 8.
Люди идут в сторону Тираспольской площади.

----------


## brassl

> Тоже обсуждали


 А итог какой? Что это?

----------


## Maksy

> Спасибо большое за обсуждение.
> Фото положил в наш архив на стори.
> А вот это фото я тоже выкладывал, но ответ я наверное пропустил, либо его не было.
> Заранее прошу прощение если пропустил.
> Вложение 1189777


 Я не нашёл обсуждение, но логика подсказывает, что процессия идёт либо на 1 или вероятнее на 2 кладбище. Значит это может быть Ришельевская, Преображенская, Мясоедовская, Канатная... Но это моё личное  ИМХО.

----------


## Trs

Больше всего похоже на Мясоедовскую в районе Прохоровской

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, реставрация зданий в центре началась. При чем очень серьезно. Снимают даже лепку и не помню как это вокруг окон называется.
Вчера поставили столбики по Торговой около дома Руссова, тот что Софиевская 13. Для ограждения лесов, сами леса пока не ставили. В 9м доме с утра срезали штукатурку.

----------


## Antique

> и не помню как это вокруг окон называется


 обрамление окна, наличник.

----------


## Скрытик

Есть еще профессиональное название, не могу вспомнить. Но то что это не просто покраска поверх старой штукатурки радует. Да и подготовка очень неплохая. Даже биотуалеты за забором стоят, инструмент у рабочих отличный.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.odessapage.com/new/ru/node/1137

----------


## brassl

Добавил - Хаджибеевский лиман - 2 вида, Малофонтанская дорога, Привокзальная площадь, Аркадия, Ланжерон - 2 вида, заменил вид а папке Пушкинская улица на лучший по качеству.
Пока все  :smileflag: 
Может у кого есть дополнения к архиву?

----------


## SaMoVar

Топляки в порту.
Спасибо Netslov с форума Риберт.

----------


## Пушкин

> http://www.odessapage.com/new/ru/node/1137


 Помните снимки Люфтваффе? Меня поражало что они сделаны после освобождения Одессы. А в этом рассказе автор пишет что Одесса бомбилась и после освобождения. спасибо за ссылку.

----------


## brassl

> Больше всего похоже на Мясоедовскую в районе Прохоровской


 Ну что народ, есть еще мнения о фото с процессией?

----------


## Скрытик

Лень рыться, но ответ звучал. Кажется Успенская, чуть ниже Пушкинской. Вроде Пушкин ответил тогда.
Очень характерная арка.

----------


## brassl

> Лень рыться, но ответ звучал. Кажется Успенская, чуть ниже Пушкинской. Вроде Пушкин ответил тогда.
> Очень характерная арка.


 Как я пропустил обсуждения, вроде ж все смотрел.
Не ройся, я сам пройдусь по форуму.
Книга прошла на сайт????

----------


## Скрытик

Да, на диске лежит. Вечером будем размещать  :smileflag: 
Только на будущее для каждой делай подкаталог, эту я сам перенесу.

----------


## brassl

Добавил виды - Дерибасовская улица, Екатерининская площадь, Николаевский бульвар, Городской театр, Садовая улица.
Все на сегодня  :smileflag: 
Дополнения есть у кого?

----------


## Abag

На месте дома на углу Канатной и Сабанского переулка к началу 2000-х годов был недострой из бетонных блоков. *Рядом располагалось здание этажа в два, принадлежащее психо-неврологическому диспансеру, которое по камням растаскивали бомжи* (началось это где то в 2003-2004 годах). Они же сняли медную табличку с изображение академика Маркелова, установленную на здании.* Постепенно от здания осталась только фасадная стена*, выходящая на Канатную и с его разрушением особых проблем уже не возникло. 

Если у кого-то есть фотографии зданий, было бы интересно посмотреть.
Выкладываю свою фотографию этой стены. Я ее сделал в июне 2006 за несколько месяцев до окончательного сноса.

----------


## brassl

Ну, что продолжаем ?  :smileflag: 
Добавил виды - Порт, Пушкинская улица. Музей, Андреевский (Куяльницкий) лиман, Посмитного.
Заходите.

----------


## SaMoVar

Степовая/Дальницкая

----------


## SaMoVar

— Когда пришёл приказ Ставки оставить Одессу, мы не поверили, что такое может быть. И вице-адмирал Гавриил Васильевич Жуков, наш командующий, тоже не поверил. И никто не собирался уходить. Но потом пришёл ещё один приказ. Подтверждение первого. Нас буквально силой заставляли грузиться на транспорт в сторону Крыма. Здоровые ребята, моряки, плакали. Матерились. И обещали друг другу, что всё равно румын в Одессу мы не пустим.

И сделали больше, чем можно было придумать. Уже военно-морская база была эвакуирована, уже нас в Одессе не было, а румыны всё еще не рисковали входить в город. Потому что они, румыны, собственными глазами и в собственные бинокли видели, как ежедневно на рассвете транспорт один за другим приходит в Одессу и выгружает массу людей. Ну, какой тут можно сделать вывод? Только один: все разговоры об оставлении города советскими войсками — блеф и дезинформация. Вот и опасались враги нашего «коварства».

А суть коварства на поверку Чисто одесская была! Просто многие одесситы — и женщины, и старики — ехали днём за город, там поздно вечером, уже в сумерках, садились на баржи и катера, под утро прибывали на них в порт. Выгружались. Отправлялись домой, переводили дух, а потом снова по тому же маршруту. Круговорот одесситов на морском пятачке, если угодно. Зато для румын полная видимость постоянного подкрепления оборонявших город войск.

Но если об «устрашающем одесском оружии» — танке «НИ», созданном на «Январке», после войны стало известно всем и каждому, то об этой тогдашней хитрости как-то не писали и не говорили. А ведь было же! И достигли же результата, эффект оказался впечатляющим! Ну, словом, не зря писали краснофлотцы письмо маршалу Антонеску — такое письмо, что запорожским казакам и не снилось, а в газете цитировать как-то неловко. Всё же газету, бывает, и дети читают. Хотя редко, конечно. И женщины...
Правда, если честно, то тогда, в 41-м, ни дети, ни женщины в Одессе в выражениях в адрес фашистов особо не стеснялись.

Но если надо — это письмо сохранилось в Одесском областном архиве. Можно там его посмотреть. Разве что только его, не дай Бог, в брежневские времена никому не пришло в голову «подредактировать». С учётом «бессмертного подвига начальника политотдела 18-й армии». А то ведь у нас это умеют, и ещё как: вон, в доме-музее Пушкина, что рядом с гостиницей «Красная», и то умудрились музей этой 18-й армии учу-
дить.
Да ладно уж, заглянуть в иные книжки — так и всю оборону Одессы лично подполковник Брежнев организовал, когда проезжал ненароком по околице Одесской области. А Гавриил Васильевич Жуков (получается так) только брежневским рекомендациям послушно внимал...

«Ничто человеческое не чуждо»
— Из Одессы мы уходили на Севастополь. В Крым. И там оставались тоже до самых последних часов севастопольской обороны.
В Севастополе было жутко. Города почти не осталось. Буквально на улице, у развалин какого-то дома, валялись тома Салтыкова-Щедрина, Толстого, Гоголя, Лермонтова. И, спасибо, мы на фронте читали книжки. Куда больше читали, чем в прежние времена, которые, казалось бы, куда свободней и безмятежней были.
А комиссар наш, фамилия его Лукьянов, приходил, бывало, и спрашивал:
— Ну, ребята, что там в умных книжках вы прочитали? У вас-то высшее образование, вы знаете, что там и к чему. Ну-ка, обрисуйте обстановочку, чтобы я завтра мог мобилизовать коммунистов и беспартийных на новый бой с фашистами! Падлы они, мать их так, вместо Одессы мне тут сидеть приходится.
Да, он так и говорил: «на бой с фашистами», а не «на бой против фашистов». Однако кто на это
внимание обращал — не до ме-лочей языковых во время войны.
Ещё запомнилось: севастопольские пацаны не любили симферопольских, презрительно называли их «эти северяне». Но когда собирались вместе, и те, и другие завистливыми глазами на нас смотрели и просили рассказать «про Одессу». Едва ли не главная их мечта на послевоенные времена — в Одессе побывать, своими глазами её увидеть.
Да привозили нам массандровские вина, угощали нас. Пили мы за здоровье, за семьи — у кого они остались ещё. За Одессу свободную.
Вообще-то, вот удивительная штука: за всю войну, от начала и до конца — на передовой, и ни одного ранения! И ни гриппа, ни ангины, ни гастрита какого-нибудь. Единственный раз довелось проваляться в госпитале — винограда переел. Уж чего-чего, а винограда было вдосталь. И спелого, и не совсем. Ну и смех, и грех. Господи, молодые же были.
Может быть, и не боялись, оттого что молодые? Ещё и жизни толком не знали, цены её не знали тоже...

На шаланде — про шаланды

— Привезли фильм «Два бойца» в Туапсе. Новенькую копию. Плёнка совсем-совсем свежая. Просто знали командиры, что здесь, на Кавказе, очень много нас — тех, кто из Одессы. Вот и решили, по фронтовым понятиям, нас побаловать.
Крутили кино на батарее, что стояла на самом берегу. И пока шла картина — подходили лодки и баркасы, шаланды и ялики с людьми. Как-никак, а кино, с одной стороны, новое, а с другой — про Одессу.
Но вот дошло до песни про рыбачку Соню и Костю-моряка. И — всё. Только Бернес её допел — заставили киномеханика остановить мотор, перекрутить назад, чтобы снова услышать. И ещё раз. И ещё. И так до тех пор, пока плёнку ещё можно было показывать, пока она выдерживала. Зато песню практически тут же все выучили наизусть. А эта часть фильма превратилась буквально в лохмотья.
А тут — на тебе, авианалёт немцев. Ну, как приложилась батарея, как дала по «мессерам» — от души. На самой батарее ни одного даже поцарапанного, а несколько самолётов сбили. Другие поспешили драпануть.
Потом прибыло высокое начальство, чтобы награждать за успехи. Они, штабисты, уже были с орденами, а вручать привезли медали. Так один из награждаемых отрапортовал, как по уставу положено: «Служу Советскому Союзу! — и попросил: — А можно ещё раз «Два бойца» привезти? Или по крайней мере песню ту, что за Одессу!».
И ещё с этой же песней произошел случай. Прибыл на передовую со своим оркестром Евгений Александрович Мравинский. Великий дирижёр из Ленинграда. В чине капитан-лейтенанта, между прочим, а никакой не генерал, как это в военных оркестрах мода пошла — наряжать их через полвека после войны. Гениальную классику играли музыканты. Потом захотели сделать приятное — и грянули было «Мурку». По-настоящему, не как в кабаках, а всерьёз, по всем правилам высокого музыкального искусства. Конечно, овация. И — просьба:
— Товарищ капитан-лейтенант, а можно «Шаланды»?
И одесситы на Кавказе пели «Шаланды» в сопровождении самого замечательного в мире симфонического оркестра.
А с Мравинского взяли слово: он обязательно приедет в освобождённую Одессу и обязательно с оркестром, и обязательно с классическим репертуаром, а потом сыграет «Шаланды». И Мравинский обещал.
Позже Райкин приезжал на фронт, Аркадий Исаакович. Молодой ещё совсем, черноволосый. На той же самой «точке» выступал, где и Мравинский. Он тогда ещё пел куплеты: «Барон фон дер Пшик попал под русский штык». Тут обстрел начинается. Но концерт всё-таки немцы не сорвали. И Райкин тоже обещал, что в следующий раз в свободной Одессе даст гастроли. Сдержал слово. И не только сдержал — ещё и привёз в послевоенную Одессу ту самую бескозырку, что ему подарили одесские моряки на фронте в Туапсе.
А тех, кто обстреливал Райкина, наши полили из огнемётов. Как говорится, пишите письма. А потом совершенно случайно узнали (по невероятному стечению обстоятельств), то оказалась вражеская часть, которая вошла-таки в Одессу после нашего ухода. Ну что же — считай, квиты, правда?


• * *
Мой папа, ветеран обороны Одессы, Севастополя и Кавказа, прошёл всю войну «от и до». С фронта он писал моей маме, что воюет нормально, что воюет за Одессу. Никогда не писал и не говорил — «За Родину, за Сталина». Сталина, как и Гитлера, он ненавидел всю жизнь.
В Одессе по сей день живёт папин товарищ той поры — Герой Советского Союза контр-адмирал Фёдор Пахальчук. Лет пять назад они виделись, и потом папа рассказывал:
— Знаешь, Федя что-то на здоровье стал жаловаться. Постарел сильно...
Из других его фронтовых друзей не осталось почти никого. В Таллине умер его командир, в Севастополе — комиссар, в Краснодаре — воспитанник, подобранный в годы войны моряками и ставший в четырнадцать лет «сыном полка».
А папа практически и не болел. В октябре 2004-го мы тихо отметили его 90-летие. Но спустя два месяца вечером он вдруг плохо себя почувствовал. Приехала одна «скорая» — обычная, потом вторая — специализированная. А на рассвете папы не стало...
Дома остались фотографии, фронтовые письма, ордена и медали. И среди них медаль «За оборону Одессы», одна из самых-самых первых, с наградным удостоверением, которые папе вручали на передовой в 1943 году.
Где-то лежит фляжка, из которой 9 мая 1975 года у нас дома вместе с Константином Михайловичем Симоновым мой практически совсем не пьющий папа пригубил по пятьдесят граммов водки — фляжка симоновская, он её в тот день, на 30-летие Победы, папе подарил. Ведь Симонов тоже в дни обороны был в Одессе.
В памяти остались папины рассказы — нет, не для книги мемуаров, не для телепрограммы. Для меня. Что называется, из первых рук. То, о чём и рассказано сегодня.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
• Евгений ЖЕНИН. Редакция газеты "Юг"

----------


## Pumik

Появилась новая книжка В.П.Нетребского Александровский парк,в ней есть репродукции выставочных павильонов и перечень с названиями. 
2 brassl если надо, могу дать ознакомиться)))

----------


## krust

> ...Правда, если честно, то тогда, в 41-м, ни дети, ни женщины в Одессе в выражениях в адрес фашистов особо не стеснялись...
> • Евгений ЖЕНИН. Редакция газеты "Юг"


 _____

----------


## kravshik

как по мне - это тоже касается и наших парков и этой темы тоже......!!!

поэтому прошу тоже обратить по возможности внимание

на основе вот таких событий:
*Солидарность с харьковскими защитниками природы.* 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=12389269#post12389269

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_gk4KGWfKI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF6jms2B2YQ&feature=player_embedded

необходимо обратить внимание на то, что делают с нашими парками и в том числе с парком Горького и у нас в городе!

*Парк им. Горького. Под угрозой вымирания.* 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=91612&page=28

----------


## densen2002

Из книжки "Odessa says welcome" 1962 
Author: 	 Guyvoron, Arkadiy Abramovich.

----------


## densen2002



----------


## densen2002



----------


## densen2002



----------


## densen2002



----------


## densen2002



----------


## densen2002



----------


## brassl

Добавил - Андреевский (Куяльницкий) лиман - 2 вида, Лермонтовская улица, Малофонтанская дорога, Городской театр, Малая Арнаутская улица.
На сегодня все  :smileflag: 
Добавления есть???

----------


## Bvlgari

А вот моё пополнение  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Прошу прощения, а отсканировать карту  и выложить сканированный вид нельзя??
Пусть даже по квадратно, потом можно свести на компе.

----------


## Bvlgari

> Прошу прощения, а отсканировать карту  и выложить сканированный вид нельзя??
> Пусть даже по квадратно, потом можно свести на компе.


 Уж простите великодушно  :smileflag:  Полчаса назад как забрали из Автолюкса :smileflag: Это даже не мои фото,а те что мне прислал продавец  :smileflag: 
Позже сделаю более качественные фото(сканера нет)
С.Ув

----------


## Виолетта27

Кстати, со сканером лично у меня возникли проблемы, уж очень он уродует некоторые (а точнее, почти все) книги. Например "Старую Одессу" я ему на съедение не отдам. Так что, остается только фотографировать.

----------


## exse

Дорога Одесса-Николаев. Апрель 1942.
Не Одесса, но место многим одесситам знакомое - там "пляжится" пос.Котовского.

----------


## OdGen

> Прошу прощения, а отсканировать карту  и выложить сканированный вид нельзя??
> Пусть даже по квадратно, потом можно свести на компе.


 Какова технология сфотографированной по фрагментам карты в один файл?

----------


## mlch

> Какова технология сфотографированной по фрагментам карты в один файл?


 Если качественно снято и выдержан один масштаб для всех фрагментов - то Фотошоп с этим справляется неплохо.  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо!

----------


## brassl

Продолжаем обновление видов.
Добавил - Садовая улица, Привокзальная площадь, Николаевский бульвар. Дюк, Мясоедовская улица, Новоаркадийская дорога (проспект Шевченко), Городской театр, Порт. Практическая гавань...
Может еще у кого что есть?  :smileflag: 
Присоединяйтесь, я один такой темп пополнений не выдержу  :smileflag: 
Сейчас в общем архиве 1582 вида

----------


## SaMoVar

Есть предложение - на одессастори за основу взять работу *brassl* и добавить к этой галерее то, что не вошло. И сделать единую галерею, а не по пользователям.
Ну и *brassl* на доску почёта)))

----------


## brassl

Во!!! О чем я и говорю уже несколько месяцев!!!!
Можно даже без доски почета  :smileflag:  (хотя приятно, спасибо  :smileflag: )
И папку можно переименовать, в что-то нейтральное, что б не думали что это мое.
Я просто пополняю ее, а так все это ОБЩЕЕ.
А пополнений я думаю еще очень много, из книг сетки открыток и т.д.
Выкладывать сперва в том качестве что есть, а со временем если будет попадаться менять на лучшее.

----------


## Скрытик

Я подумаю как это правильно сделать.
Думаю что не все имеет смысл располагать по алфавиту, те же гравюры Бассоли имеет смысл и как коллекцию иметь.

----------


## SaMoVar

Книги - отдельной галереей проводить.
Фотки и открытки - с привязкой к улицам/полощадям/зданиям.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Если качественно снято и выдержан один масштаб для всех фрагментов - то Фотошоп с этим справляется неплохо.


 Да и масштаб тоже не помеха, при рельефных работах  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

В свое время я эти карты и описания из справочника "Вся Одесса" за 1914-1917 гг. свел воедино и описал на сайте "Одесса на колесах". Там же есть скан карты Висковского за 1917 г.
Нельзя забывать, что не все указанные на картах Висковского трамвайные линии существовали даже в 1917 г. Например, линия 7 шла по-другому, линия 9 построена только в 1920-е годы, линия 26 - тоже, линия 10 состояла из двух. Неизвестно также, действительно ли 4, 24 и 28 маршруты ходили аж до нынешнего дельфинария, 28-й - вниз по Херсонскому спуску до моста, 16-й - вниз к тому месту, где сегодня стоит высотка у берега моря под "Россией". Зато по ширине улиц и когда-то сохранившимся столбам ясно, что 29-й ходил от Долгой по нынешним Рыбачьей и Колхозной (у меня на той площади была дача и я в детстве мечтал, чтобы там хоть что-то ходило - на 16-ю ходить было вроде как далеко, на "мостик" к 29-му - трамвай можно ждать по часу, 127-й автобус ходил... как придется).

В общем вся информация - на сайте, милости прошу.

----------


## brassl

> Книги - отдельной галереей проводить.
> Фотки и открытки - с привязкой к улицам/полощадям/зданиям.


 Мне то же так кажется.
Интересные книги - отдельно, как книги, а виды из них, само собой по улицам. Что б привязка наглядная была.
И комментарии к видам, со ссылками

----------


## OMF

> Продолжаем обновление видов.
> Добавил - Садовая улица, Привокзальная площадь, Николаевский бульвар. Дюк, Мясоедовская улица, Новоаркадийская дорога (проспект Шевченко), Городской театр, Порт. Практическая гавань...
> Может еще у кого что есть? 
> Присоединяйтесь, я один такой темп пополнений не выдержу 
> Сейчас в общем архиве 1582 вида


 На открытке с Привокзальной пл. дата 1975 г. - это дата открытки. Фото сделано раньше, т.к. в 1975 г. уже открыли нынешнюю трамвайную станцию, а на фото видны еще вагоны, объезжающие кредитно-экономический ин-т.

----------


## brassl

> На открытке с Привокзальной пл. дата 1975 г. - это дата открытки. Фото сделано раньше, т.к. в 1975 г. уже открыли нынешнюю трамвайную станцию, а на фото видны еще вагоны, объезжающие кредитно-экономический ин-т.


 Спасибо большое!
Сейчас исправлю.

----------


## brassl

Добавил - Александровский парк (парк Шевченко), Андреевский (Куяльницкий) лиман, Малая Арнаутская улица, Куликово поле, Ришельевская улица, Малофонтанская дорога...

----------


## Виолетта27

Тут кто-то выкладывал колоритную стенку от дома. У меня тоже есть. Улица Краснослободская. Сейчас этой стены уже нет.

----------


## myspring73

Этого дома уже столько лет нет, что и вспомнить не могу...

----------


## densen2002

> Кстати, со сканером лично у меня возникли проблемы, уж очень он уродует некоторые (а точнее, почти все) книги. Например "Старую Одессу" я ему на съедение не отдам.


   Давайте я отсканирую на специальном  книжном сканере Plustek Opticbook 3600.

  На нем переплет разламывать не надо, для сканирования книгу достаточно открыть на 90 градусов, а не на 180.





стеклянная поверхность сканера расположена близко к краю сканера, и книгу можно положить так, чтобы одна ее половина лежала почти плоско, а другая свешивалась за край сканера. Во-вторых, благодаря специальной конструкции лампы элемент сканирования охватывает всю страницу. Благодаря этому, устройство отлично сканирует места, близкие к корешку книги.

----------


## exse

Пока небольшое затишье в теме позволю себе разместить очередную "угадайку" времен оккупации:

----------


## Antique

> Пока небольшое затишье в теме позволю себе разместить очередную "угадайку" времен оккупации:
> Вложение 1208876


 Это не семинария на Жуковского угол Олександровского проспекта?

----------


## OdGen

Канатная, 8, мореходное училище

----------


## Antique

> Канатная, 8, мореходное училище


 Тю, точно, оно )

----------


## brassl

Ну что, продолжаем?  :smileflag: 
Добавил - Андреевский (Куяльницкий) лиман - 6 видов, Ришельевская улица.Александровский парк. Выставка 1910 года

Что это за вид?

----------


## Abag

> Ну что, продолжаем? 
> Добавил - Андреевский (Куяльницкий) лиман - 5 видов
> Вложение 1210902
> Что это за вид?


 На первый взгляд так и подмывает сказать, что это Пантелеймановская угол Екатериненская. Но я хоть убей не представляю это большое здание на углу на этом месте.

----------


## Trs

Это не Одесса. На фото виден трамвайный поезд из моторного "Х" и прицепного "КП". А КП в Одессе не было. Это может быть что угодно, лично я предполагаю Харьков.

----------


## brassl

> Это не Одесса. На фото виден трамвайный поезд из моторного "Х" и прицепного "КП". А КП в Одессе не было. Это может быть что угодно, лично я предполагаю Харьков.


 Я не знаю 
Вот оборотка открытки

----------


## mlch

> Ну что, продолжаем? 
> Добавил - Андреевский (Куяльницкий) лиман - 6 видов, Ришельевская улица.
> Вложение 1210902
> Что это за вид?


 А есть уверенность, что это Одесса?

----------


## Trs

Я уверен, что это не Одесса. Открытка могла быть издана в Одессе.

Харьков говорит, что не у них. Луганск говорит, что не у них. КП были ещё в Киеве. Киев?

----------


## VicTur

> На месте дома на углу Канатной и Сабанского переулка к началу 2000-х годов был недострой из бетонных блоков. Рядом располагалось здание этажа в два, принадлежащее психо-неврологическому диспансеру, которое по камням растаскивали бомжи (началось это где то в 2003-2004 годах). Они же сняли медную табличку с изображение академика Маркелова, установленную на здании. Постепенно от здания осталась только фасадная стена, выходящая на Канатную и с его разрушением особых проблем уже не возникло. 
> 
> Если у кого-то есть фотографии зданий, было бы интересно посмотреть.


 Есть такие фотографии. Четыре цветных снимка сделаны 5 марта 2006 года, а чёрно-белый, полагаю, в 1989 году.

----------


## myspring73

никак не могу привязать черно-белое фото к месту. соориентируйте, плз)

----------


## Abag

> никак не могу привязать черно-белое фото к месту. соориентируйте, плз)


 Это скорее всего снято со стороны Жуковского. Искомое здание просматривается сзади среди деревьев.

----------


## Trs

Это у Жуковского, 2. Искомый дом находится на заднем плане

----------


## Antique

> Что это за вид?


 Я тоже так думаю. что не Одесса, у нас нет таких массивных зданий.




> Есть такие фотографии. Четыре цветных снимка сделаны 5 марта 2006 года, а чёрно-белый, полагаю, в 1989 году.


 Гм, очень аккуратный рустованный домик, он смотрелся бы несравнимо лучше, чем теперешний железобетонный монстр.

----------


## VicTur

> Это скорее всего снято со стороны Жуковского. Искомое здание просматривается сзади среди деревьев.


 Именно так. Я стоял примерно на углу Жуковского и Карантинной (тогдашней Лизогуба) лицом к Свердлова, сиречь Канатной. Домик диспансера несколько заслонён деревьями и афишной тумбой.

----------


## brassl

Перекинул все что было по - Александровский парк. Выставка 1910 года - на Одессастори.(в общем архиве - 1632 вида)

----------


## brassl

Найдено сегодня в сетке и добавлено - Малофонтанская дорога, Торговая улица, Сабанеев Мост, Порт, Лермонтовская улица, Дерибасовская улица...
А теперь вопрос.
Это фото Лермонтовского санатория?

А это что? Где был Семашко?

И вот?


На сегодня все  :smileflag: 
Завтра еще чего то найду :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Я уверен, что это не Одесса. Открытка могла быть издана в Одессе.
> 
> Харьков говорит, что не у них. Луганск говорит, что не у них. КП были ещё в Киеве. Киев?


 КП на Украине были только в Харькове. Сочетание двухосного моторного с четырехосным прицепным характерно для Москвы. К тому же моторный при осветлении фото видится не как Х, а как БФ, так что это еще больше смахивает на Москву.

----------


## brassl

Это Большая Арнаутская??

----------


## Скрытик

Похоже, 90я школа.

----------


## brassl

> Похоже, 90я школа.


 И мне так кажется, но было подписано Гидромет.

----------


## OdGen

> Есть такие фотографии. Четыре цветных снимка сделаны 5 марта 2006 года, а чёрно-белый, полагаю, в 1989 году.


 Большое спасибо! Красивый был домик!

----------


## Maksy

Семашко был в Аркадии в ресторане...

----------


## OdGen

> Найдено сегодня в сетке и добавлено - Малофонтанская дорога, Торговая улица, Сабанеев Мост, Порт, Лермонтовская улица, Дерибасовская улица...
> А теперь вопрос.
> И вот?
> Вложение 1213836


 Это дача Ариадны Констаниновны Мартыновой, урожденной Папудовой, супруги генерала от кавалерии (которую называют "генеральшей Мартыновой"). Адрес - Французский бульвар, 48/50, ныне территория Ботанического сада (напротив входа в санаторий им. Чкалова).

----------


## brassl

> Это дача Ариадны Констаниновны Мартыновой, урожденной Папудовой, супруги генерала от кавалерии (которую называют "генеральшей Мартыновой"). Адрес - Французский бульвар, 48/50, ныне территория Ботанического сада (напротив входа в санаторий им. Чкалова).


 Большое спасибо за развернутый ответ.
Случайно у Вас ничего больше нет по видам?

----------


## Antique

А не подскажете, за Дворцом спорта есть тропинка через какой-то сад (возможно часть ботанического сада) к Французскому бульвару, и там стоит интересное здание, напоминающее виллу. Очень интересно, чем первоначально это было.

----------


## myspring73

Может, кому-то пригодится:

*Одесса , иллюстрированный путеводитель*
Год выпуска: 1900
Автор: Д.И.Вайнер
Жанр: путеводитель
Формат: PDF
Качество: Отсканированные страницы
Количество страниц: 97
Язык: Русский 
Описание: Путеводитель по городу Одесса 1900 год.
Размер: 122 Мб







http://rapidshare.com/files/397550674/Odessa_1900.pdf.html  

или http://ifolder.ru/18114253

----------


## Vaita

В субботу, в музее западного и восточного искусства, в 14.00 пройдет лекция канадского профессора Анны Маколкин о итальянской Одессе и одесских итальянцах (это тема ее научных изысканий) На самой лекции упор будет делаться на искусство, но после, с ней можно будет пообщаться и на другие темы.
Очень интересная тетка. Провела много лет в архивах Италии, Одессы, Испании. Сделала несколько открытий , нашла переписку Екатерины , где она говорит о новом городе (Одессе) и т.п. 
Написала несколько книг об Одессе, но на английском, у нас их только думают издавать.  Но в Горьковке и в музее она есть.

----------


## verda

У нас Маколкина в Университете преподавала английский. Не она?

----------


## Vaita

Не знаю, эта переехала в Торонто 40 лет назад. А в нашем проработала лет 5

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> У нас Маколкина в Университете преподавала английский. Не она?


 да, это она  :smileflag:

----------


## densen2002

Название: Леонид Утесов
Автор: Гейзер Матвей
Издательство: "Молодая гвардия", Москва
Год: 2008
Страниц: 361, с иллюстрациями
Формат: DjVu в архиве
Размер: 4,11 MB
ISBN: 978-5-235-03046-6
Качество: хорошее
Серия или Выпуск: Жизнь замечательных людей
Язык: русский


От издателя
Леонид Утесов - любимец нескольких поколений зрителей и слушателей, чье неповторимое искусство до сих пор не утратило своей притягательности. Певец с хриплым голосом, музыкант без музыкального образования, актер, на счету которого всего один удачный фильм, - все эти несовершенства он компенсировал талантом во всех проявлениях своей многогранной творческой натуры. Книга писателя Матвея Гейзера восстанавливает биографию Утесова, неотделимую от драматической истории XX века и от жизни его родной Одессы - города, где Леонид Осипович до сих пор остается любимейшим из земляков. Новое жизнеописание Утесова создано на основе документальных материалов, мемуаров самого артиста и воспоминаний множества знавших его людей, дополнено редкими фотографиями.

http://mirknig.com/knigi/chelovek/1181258828-leonid-utesov.html

----------


## kravshik

> Может, кому-то пригодится:
> 
> *Одесса , иллюстрированный путеводитель*
> Год выпуска: 1900
> Автор: Д.И.Вайнер
> Жанр: путеводитель
> Формат: PDF
> Качество: Отсканированные страницы
> Количество страниц: 97
> ...


 Большое спасибо,за такие "угощения" книгами!

----------


## densen2002

было тут? 
из библиотеки конгресса

----------


## densen2002



----------


## Скрытик

Да, есть на OdessaStory, но все равно спасибо!

----------


## Antique

> Да, есть на OdessaStory, но все равно спасибо!


 В эти высококачественные раскрашенные изображения смотришь как в окно, как в окно в прошлое. Что хорошего было в облике города, так это отсутствие рекламы, здание я изуродованы, нет никаких коммерческих надстроек, едких цветов вывесок, улицы относительно чистые. Но в этих фото очень удручают люди, наравне с чиновниками и купцами на дорогах города можно увидеть очень небогатых горожан, одетых во что попало.

----------


## brassl

Продолжаем пополнять альбом  :smileflag: 
Хаджибеевский лиман, Преображенская улица. Пассаж, Отрада, Лермонтовская улица, Аркадия, Греческая улица и площадь.

----------


## OdGen

> Большое спасибо за развернутый ответ.
> Случайно у Вас ничего больше нет по видам?


 Да не за что  :smileflag: . Только это не развернутый ответ. По видам есть следующие предложения:




> Найдено сегодня в сетке и добавлено - Малофонтанская дорога, Торговая улица, Сабанеев Мост, Порт, Лермонтовская улица, Дерибасовская улица...
> А теперь вопрос.
> Это фото Лермонтовского санатория?
> Вложение 1213815
> А это что? Где был Семашко?
> Вложение 1213826


 Первое фото - Лидерсовский бульвар, 11 (угол Обсерваторного пер.), горклинбольница №3, второе - знаменитый ресторан в Аркадии, который сейчас называется "Южная Пальмира".
Как-то так  :smileflag: .

----------


## OdGen

> А не подскажете, за Дворцом спорта есть тропинка через какой-то сад (возможно часть ботанического сада) к Французскому бульвару, и там стоит интересное здание, напоминающее виллу. Очень интересно, чем первоначально это было.


 С обратной стороны Дворца спорта тропинка ведет через санаторий "Аркадия" на Французский бульвар. Если обойти Дворец с правой строны, и подняться на небольшой холм из земли и мусора, то видна обратная часть дачи А.К. Мартыновой и часть Ботанического сада (Французский бульвар, 48/50). А если идти по тропинке в сан. "Аркадию", то территория этого санатория объединила довольно много стариных особняков, принадлежащих различным владельцам, а также здание "санатории". Подробно эти особняки и их владельцы описаны на сайте уважаемого *Сергея К* www.sergekot.com в подразделе "Французский бульвар".

----------


## brassl

> Да не за что . Только это не развернутый ответ. По видам есть следующие предложения:
> 
> 
> 
> Первое фото - Лидерсовский бульвар, 11 (угол Обсерваторного пер.), горклинбольница №3, второе - знаменитый ресторан в Аркадии, котрый сейчас называется "Южная Пальмира".
> Как-то так .


 Спасибо большое.
Я выкладывал фото с похоронной процессией (стр. 167), у Вас не соображения где это было снято?

----------


## OdGen

Не за что. По поводу этого фото идей пока нет.

----------


## densen2002

есть такая книга:

Название: Биографии Де-Рибаса, Ришелье и Воронцова
Автор: Яковлев В.А.
Издательство: Типография Л.Кухнера, (Пушкинская, 19)
Год: 1894
Страниц: 32
Формат: pdf
Размер: 5 Mb
Качество: 600 dpi, ч/б
Язык: русский (дореформенный)


Предисловие

Въ вековой исторіи г. Одессы, по важности значенія своей деятельности и плодотворности ея для преуспеянія этого города, особенно достопамятны трое государственныхъ людей Россіи, а именно I. Де-Рибасъ, герцогь Ар. Ришелье и светлейшій князь М. С. Воронцовъ. Деятели эти следовали одной программе и если труды перваго изъ нихъ не оставили по себе видимыхъ для гражданъ настоящаго времени остатковъ, то, какъ мы увидимъ ниже, они имеютъ неоспоримое и едва-ли не самое важное для нашего города значеніе: - ему принадлежите честь его создатя, не только исходатайствовашемъ съ большими препятствіями самаго права существованія, но и положеніемъ основанія самому городу, постройками, поселеніемъ въ немъ первыхъ жителей и началомъ организации городскаго управленішя. Въ настоящихъ краткихъ біографіяхъ постараемся выяснить значеніе названныхъ деятелей въ исторіи г. Одессы.
Ключевые теги: история России

----------


## VicTur

> От издателя
> Леонид Утесов - любимец нескольких поколений зрителей и слушателей, чье неповторимое искусство до сих пор не утратило своей притягательности. Певец с хриплым голосом, музыкант без музыкального образования, актер, на счету которого всего один удачный фильм, - все эти несовершенства он компенсировал талантом во всех проявлениях своей многогранной творческой натуры. Книга писателя Матвея Гейзера восстанавливает биографию Утесова, неотделимую от драматической истории XX века и от жизни его родной Одессы - города, где Леонид Осипович до сих пор остается любимейшим из земляков. Новое жизнеописание Утесова создано на основе документальных материалов, мемуаров самого артиста и воспоминаний множества знавших его людей, дополнено редкими фотографиями.
> 
> http://mirknig.com/knigi/chelovek/1181258828-leonid-utesov.html


 А можно выложить Утёсова где-нибудь на И-фолдере, например? С моим ай-пи-адресом не получается качать ни с Рапидшары, ни с Депозит-файлов?

----------


## Виолетта27

> есть такая книга:...
> Ключевые теги: история России


 Уже хочу

----------


## Виолетта27

Ребята, а у меня еще такой вопрос: у кого-то есть тексты об Одессе на английском языке?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

densen2002, замечательные фото! Не могу понять, что находится на месте нынешнего подземного перехода на Привокзальной площади...

----------


## brassl

Добавил - Николаевский бульвар. Лестница, Лидерсовский бульвар, Пушкинская улица. Гостиница Бристоль, Соборная площадь., Андреевский (Куяльницкий) лиман.

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Ребята, а у меня еще такой вопрос: у кого-то есть тексты об Одессе на английском языке?


 Есть в фотоальбоме 1994 г.
И где-то был старый, еще советский, путеводитель - но что-то не попадается на глаза, не могу найти на полках.
А Вам какого плана тексты нужны?

----------


## Виолетта27

> Есть в фотоальбоме 1994 г.
> И где-то был старый, еще советский, путеводитель - но что-то не попадается на глаза, не могу найти на полках.
> А Вам какого плана тексты нужны?


 Недавно купила книжечку "Odessa says welcome" 1962г. Мне нужны тексты типа путеводителя: посмотрите налево, посмотрите направо. Английским я владею неплохо, но хотелось бы перепроверить свои личные переводы. Может у кого-то есть более современные путеводители на анг. яз.? За подобного рода информацию могу отблагодарить экскурсией :smileflag:

----------


## Коло Бок

> А можно выложить Утёсова где-нибудь на И-фолдере, например? С моим ай-пи-адресом не получается качать ни с Рапидшары, ни с Депозит-файлов?


 http://ru.savefrom.net/ вводиш ссылку и без проблем качаеш файлы до 100М с rapidshare.com, depositfiles.com
 Самый хороший бесплатный файлообменник http://creafile.com/

----------


## Коло Бок

Вопрос к знатокам! Вы не могли бы определить границы Чубаевки по улицам! Является ли Чубаевка частью Большого Фонтана или нет?

----------


## SaMoVar

Был с инициативной группой на 411 батарее. Куча помеченных деревьев. Есть пеньки. 
У власти нет ничего святого((( Завтра фотки выложу.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вопрос к знатокам! Вы не могли бы определить границы Чубаевки по улицам! Является ли Чубаевка частью Большого Фонтана или нет?


 Исторически село Чубаевка находилось в границах современных улиц Павла Шклярука, Неделина, Толбухина и Чубаевской. К Большому Фонтану имеет отношение только тем, что находится неподалеку от 7-й станции Большефонтанской дороги.

----------


## Коло Бок

тот же вопрос по  Дмитриевке

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> тот же вопрос по  Дмитриевке


 Люстдорфская дорога, улица Березовая, Ванцетти, Вертлецкого.

Дерибасовка: Люстдорфская дорога, Левитана, Елочная, Анны Ахматовой.

----------


## densen2002

> А можно выложить где-нибудь на И-фолдере, например?


 пжста

----------


## densen2002

тыц

----------


## brassl

Где располагалось это здание?
И есть ли еще у кого другие фото политеха?

----------


## brassl

Где находилась эта церковь?

----------


## brassl

Обновил виды - Николаевский бульвар, Порт. Практическая гавань, Порт, Соборная площадь, Садовая улица

----------


## SaMoVar

> Где находилась эта церковь?
> Вложение 1220419


 http://odessitclub.org/index.php?nam...BA%D0%B8%D0%B9

Тут нету её(((
http://odessachurches.net.ua/iliisad.htm
и тут не нашёл. Она в списке, но без изображения.

----------


## VicTur

> Где располагалось это здание?
> И есть ли еще у кого другие фото политеха?
> Вложение 1220220


 Могу ошибаться, но, кажется, это на Мечникова. Часть ограды, по-моему, ещё сохранилась.

----------


## Пушкин

> Могу ошибаться, но, кажется, это на Мечникова. Часть ограды, по-моему, ещё сохранилась.


 Это Мечникова

----------


## Abag

Добрый день. Может кто-нибудь знает, почему улица Садовая идет не параллельно соседним улицам. И как получилось что часть Соборной площади застроили домом Попудова, а с другой стороны нарушена симетрия площади относительно собора, где Дерибасовская переходит в Садовую (на первых планах с этой стороны должен был быть такой же срез как с той где памятник Пете и Гаврику). Спасибо.

----------


## SaMoVar

И почему на Греческой площади дома появились?

----------


## brassl

Ребята, никто не подскажет по видам Одессы?

----------


## Пушкин

> Где находилась эта церковь?
> Вложение 1220419


 Это нынешний старый корпус Водного

----------


## mlch

> Где находилась эта церковь?
> Вложение 1220419


 Там же где и сейчас находится.  :smileflag: 
Церковь Рождества Богородицы. На Слободке. Площадь Молодежи 19.

----------


## brassl

> Там же где и сейчас находится. 
> Церковь Рождества Богородицы. На Слободке. Площадь Молодежи 19.


 Большое спасибо! А как называлась раньше эта площадь?

----------


## Виолетта27

> Там же где и сейчас находится. 
> Церковь Рождества Богородицы. На Слободке. Площадь Молодежи 19.


 Я в нее часто хожу. Только сразу не узнала. Гавный вход только застроили какими-то бараками и оттяпали добрую часть территории.

----------


## mlch

> И почему на Греческой площади дома появились?


 Про все не скажу, не знаю. А самый первый -  "Дом книги" , это чистой воды использование служебного положения в личных целях. Городской архитектор Торичелли, не нашел ничего лучшего, как "разорвать" 
 главную, на тот момент, городскую магистраль из порта через Греческий и Старый базары и поставить в ее оси собственный дом.  :smileflag: 
Как видим - ничего не меняется.

----------


## SaMoVar

Да знаю.... Я просто подначил немного... С "застройщиками" Одессе "везёт"... Хотя большинство было гениями.

----------


## mlch

> Большое спасибо! А как называлась раньше эта площадь?


 На карте 1917-го года просто и незатейливо - Церковная площадь.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> На карте 1917-го года просто и незатейливо - Церковная площадь.


 Спасибо!

----------


## Гидрант

> Ребята, никто не подскажет по видам Одессы?
> Вложение 1220825


 Судя по вывеске с именем *Герберта Шварцталя*  (см.также здесь)  на этой фотографии (№3), должна быть Греческая, 38 - между Екатерининской и Красным пер.

----------


## Pinky

> Ребята, никто не подскажет по видам Одессы?


 Вот здесь разбирали, вроде разобрались, что Греческая, там телефонная станция была, с таким кол-ом проводов на столбах.

----------


## brassl

> Вот здесь разбирали, вроде разобрались, что Греческая, там телефонная станция была, с таким кол-ом проводов на столбах.


 Там другие дома, здесь другие, может кто знает по номерам (по одному уже подсказали, спасибо Гидрант), по этому я и выложил.
Т.е. ничего подсказать не можете? Жаль.

----------


## VicTur

> Судя по вывеске с именем *Герберта Шварцталя*  (см.также здесь)  на этой фотографии (№3), должна быть Греческая, 38 - между Екатерининской и Красным пер.


 Прошу прощения, но это, скорее, Греческая, 31 (где сейчас новый дом), потому что на Греческую, 38, никак не похоже. Вот снимок настоящего дома на Греческой, 38, - я в нём нахожу мало общего с обледеневшим домом на старой открытке. (Кстати, на этом снимке балкон на Греческой, 38, ещё целый.)

----------


## densen2002

Название: История Одесского водопровода
Автор: А.И. Красюк, Г.Ф. Кязымова
Издательство: «Одессводоканал»
Год: 1993
Страниц: 154
Формат: PDF
Размер: 1.8 Мб
Язык: русский




Двухсотлетняя история Одессы - это история развития Черноморского морского гражданского флота и порта, промышленности и торговли, культуры и искусства бурного роста городских построек, курортов и коммуникации.
Это также уникальная история поиска живой воды для нужд быстро растущего населения города. Которая будет рассмотрена в данной книге.

----------


## Pumik

> [
> Название: История Одесского водопровода
> Автор: А.И. Красюк, Г.Ф. Кязымова
> Издательство: «Одессводоканал»
> Год: 1993
> Страниц: 154
> Формат: PDF
> Размер: 1.8 Мб
> Язык: русский


 спасибо

----------


## Jaak Logus

> densen2002, замечательные фото! Не могу понять, что находится на месте нынешнего подземного перехода на Привокзальной площади...


 Может быть угольный склад для паровозов?

----------


## densen2002

Ищу книгу:

*В. Гордон. «Этот старый «Привоз»*

отсканирую себе и вам.
переплет не пострадает

----------


## Скрытик

Подарили книгу Геннадия Степаненко ""ОДЕССА XIX век". Издание 2004г, Киев.

----------


## OdGen

> Ребята, а у меня еще такой вопрос: у кого-то есть тексты об Одессе на английском языке?


 Их есть у нас  :smileflag: . Воспоминания разных путешественников о пребывании в Одессе (19 век).

----------


## OdGen

*Коло Бок*
Чубаевка и Дмитриевка не являются частью Большого Фонтана. Это самостоятельные районы, хотя и соседствующие. По границам Вам уже ответили. Ищите о Чубаевке статью покойного краеведа Романа Шувалова в газете "Одесский вестник", примерно 1994 год. Так и называется "Чубаевка".

----------


## Виолетта27

> Подарили книгу Геннадия Степаненко ""ОДЕССА XIX век". Издание 2004г, Киев.


 У меня есть такая. Общеизвестные факты. Можно использовать для начинающих или для гостей города. Очень хорошая бумага :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

А у меня с автографом автора. Правда не мне  :smileflag:

----------


## Виолетта27

> Их есть у нас . Воспоминания разных путешественников о пребывании в Одессе (19 век).


 А как записаться в вашу библиотеку?

----------


## Bvlgari

До кучи  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> А как записаться в вашу библиотеку?


 Есть много вариантов  :smileflag: . На сегодняшний день у меня одна из самых больших библиотек в Одессе по родословным различных фамилий, которая состоит как из оригиналов книг, так и из ксерокопий редких изданий из разных стран мира и сканированных или отфотографированных источников. По истории Одессы гораздо меньше, но тоже кое-что есть. В частности, есть сканированные книги, которые Вас интересуют. 
В общем, пишите в личку, договоримся.

----------


## Antique

> Прошу прощения, но это, скорее, Греческая, 31 (где сейчас новый дом), потому что на Греческую, 38, никак не похоже. Вот снимок настоящего дома на Греческой, 38, - я в нём нахожу мало общего с обледеневшим домом на старой открытке. (Кстати, на этом снимке балкон на Греческой, 38, ещё целый.)


 Может то здание снесли? На современном фото здание посторено в начале 20-го века (если только не перестроили). Стояло же там что-то раньше.

----------


## Гидрант

> Может то здание снесли? На современном фото здание посторено в начале 20-го века (если только не перестроили). Стоя ло же там что-то раньше.


 Что торговый дом Шварцталя был на Греческой - это точно. А насчет №38 я написал по той причине, что согласно справочнику 1911 г. Герберт-фон-Шварцталь  проживал именно на Греческой, 38. Но, по трезвом рассуждениии, он же совсем не обязан был жить "по месту работы", мог и напротив  :smileflag:  (а за приказчиками следить из окна в бинокль ). Так что вполне может быть и 31-й. Надо съездить. 
Адрес *торгового дома*, к сожалению, не нашел.


ЗЫ. Нет, нашел! Контора "Геберт-фон-Шварцталь и Ко" таки размещалась в 1911 году по адресу *Греческая, 38.*  Теперь возможны варианты: либо на фотографии не 1911, а другой год и заведение переехало на другую улицу, либо это ДРУГОЕ отделение (или даже что-то типа рекламной вывески на доме, не имеющем к конторе никакого отношения), либо нумерация домов менялась (не думаю!), либо... ???

----------


## chestnaya

> Возле оперного театра появится новая гостиница. Здание в переулке Чайковского, 10, которое сегодня находится в аварийном состоянии, планируют реконструировать. Проект реабилитации памятника архитектуры пока находится в стадии разработки, однако первый этап противоаварийных работ уже начат.


 http://www.krug.com.ua/news/9307

И два этажа надстраивают.

----------


## Trs

До установки лесов уже успел отснять фасад в подробностях.

----------


## Коло Бок

https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=8095240&postcount=144

*Реконструкция с надстройкой гостиница. Одесса*









ГОСТИНИЦА 3* 

г. Одесса

Реконструкция здания памятника архитектуры местного значения с надстройкой 2-х этажей

Площадь участка 449.37 м2

Площадь застройки 449.37 м2

Общая площадь 2 877 м2

Этажность 7 этажей
Количество номеров 37

----------


## vieanna

Вот ужас

----------


## Antique

Возникает желание закрыть ладонью всё, что выше третьего этажа. Итог: нас снова держат за дураков.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

точно эта надстройка как прыщ на ровном местью.  Тьфу

----------


## SaMoVar

Блин, поскорее бы выборы. Остановить это безобразие срочно!
Может подписи собрать? Хочется общественную организацию создать и отстаивать каждый дом и парк нашего города. Без флагов партий. Без фамилий. Просто организация одесситов, которым не безразлично.

----------


## Pinky

> *Реконструкция с надстройкой гостиница. Одесса*
> ГОСТИНИЦА 3* 
> г. Одесса
> 
> Реконструкция здания памятника архитектуры местного значения с *надстройкой 2-х этажей*
> 
> *Этажность 7 этажей*
> Количество номеров 37


 У меня что-то с математикой плохо, это как, на 3х этажном здании надстраиваются 2 этажа, в результате получается 7?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> На повороте с Жуковского на Тираспольскую площадь сегодня увидел обнажившийся трамвайный рельс 24 трамвайного маршрута, прекратившего своё существование в 1929-30 гг.


 Говорят, что это рельс не 24-го маршрута, а бывший тупик для отстоя, существовавший гораздо позже - в 70-е.

----------


## Trs

Это именно тупик, так как колея там широкая. Когда ещё был открыт второй рельс, это было видно.

----------


## Richard

> У меня что-то с математикой плохо, это как, на 3х этажном здании надстраиваются 2 этажа, в результате получается 7?


 + 2 этажа подземных

----------


## chestnaya

> + 2 этажа подземных


 То есть, при неудачных обстоятельствах соседние здания завалятся.

----------


## Коло Бок

> У меня что-то с математикой плохо, это как, на 3х этажном здании надстраиваются 2 этажа, в результате получается 7?


 +мансарда фактически 3-х этажная. Один верхний этаж типа никто не видит :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Если кто не видел
Сбор горадминистрацией средств на сохранение  Дома Руссова.

----------


## Antique

> +мансарда фактически 3-х этажная. Один верхний этаж типа никто не видит


 Двухэтажная надстройка с мансардой. Мансарда вот уже более, чем сто лет является действенным способом добавить этаж, обойдя ограничения по этажности.

----------


## Richard

> +мансарда фактически 3-х этажная. Один верхний этаж типа никто не видит


 В соответствии с проектом вместо 3-этажного жилого дома с цокольным этажом появится гостиница с *двухуровневой* мансардой и *дополнительным подвальным помещением*.

----------


## Коло Бок

> В соответствии с проектом вместо 3-этажного жилого дома с цокольным этажом появится гостиница с *двухуровневой* мансардой и *дополнительным подвальным помещением*.


 к чему этот выделенный шрифт? Я и без него прекрасно считать умею , в отличие от авторов статьи и проекта. Мансарда не 2-х, а 3-х этажная (смотри чертёж)

----------


## Пушкин

> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=8095240&postcount=144
> 
> *Реконструкция с надстройкой гостиница. Одесса*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Интересно, за сколько Штербуль "глаза закрыла" на нарушение общей этажности? На Приморском тоже на рушили единую линию этажности - это хорошо с моря видно...

----------


## VicTur

> Интересно, за сколько Штербуль "глаза закрыла" на нарушение общей этажности? На Приморском тоже на рушили единую линию этажности - это хорошо с моря видно...


 Не клевещите на Штербуль. Из чиновников она не самый плохой и делает то, что в её силах. Но она далеко не всегда может повлиять на решения тех, кто ворочает большими деньгами.

----------


## myspring73

Интересно, автор идеи "В соответствии с проектом вместо 3-этажного жилого дома с цокольным этажом появится гостиница с двухуровневой мансардой и дополнительным подвальным помещением." черпала в Булгаковской "осетрине второй свежести"?




> Манса́рда — жилое помещение чердачного типа, образуемое на *последнем этаже дома* с мансардной крышей.


 Почему бы не начать ваять пятиуровневые мансарды?

----------


## VicTur

> Что торговый дом Шварцталя был на Греческой - это точно. А насчет №38 я написал по той причине, что согласно справочнику 1911 г. Герберт-фон-Шварцталь  проживал именно на Греческой, 38. Но, по трезвом рассуждениии, он же совсем не обязан был жить "по месту работы", мог и напротив  (а за приказчиками следить из окна в бинокль ). Так что вполне может быть и 31-й. Надо съездить. 
> Адрес *торгового дома*, к сожалению, не нашел.
> 
> 
> ЗЫ. Нет, нашел! Контора "Геберт-фон-Шварцталь и Ко" таки размещалась в 1911 году по адресу *Греческая, 38.*  Теперь возможны варианты: либо на фотографии не 1911, а другой год и заведение переехало на другую улицу, либо это ДРУГОЕ отделение (или даже что-то типа рекламной вывески на доме, не имеющем к конторе никакого отношения), либо нумерация домов менялась (не думаю!), либо... ???


 Всё-таки уверен, что это не Греческая, 38. Маловероятно, что трёхэтажное здание, которое видно на открытке, снесли, чтобы на его месте возвести двухэтажное, которое мы видим там сейчас.
А вот Шварцталь действительно мог переезжать из 38-го номера в 31-й (или наоборот).
На открытке виден и соседний дом - также в три этажа. По моей версии, это Греческая, 33, но фотографий, к сожалению, у меня нет. Но факт, что там действительно трёхэтажное здание. А вот насколько оно похоже на то, которое на открытке, - это нужно съездить и проверить на местности.
Ещё один аргумент за 31-й номер: как мы видим на открытке, подъезд на том здании размещён не по центру фасада, а сбоку, причём с того же самого боку, что и подъезд нынешнего, нового здания по Греческой, 31. Возможно, Л. А. Краковская, проектировавшая его в 1962 году, решила сохранить прежнее расположение подъезда.
Кстати, вот что говорится по поводу данной серии открыток в книге Дроздовского: "Обледеневшие и провисшие провода запечатлел фотограф *в самом начале XX века* в центре города, вблизи Греческой площади". А 1911 год - это всё же не самое начало века.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не клевещите на Штербуль. Из чиновников она не самый плохой и делает то, что в её силах. Но она далеко не всегда может повлиять на решения тех, кто ворочает большими деньгами.


 Ни кто на неё не клевещет. Если согласование (читайте разрешение) проекта с явными нарушениями этажности, зависит от неё лично - то какая уж тут клевета? Либо специалист хреновый (в чем сомневаюсь), либо факт на лицо.

----------


## VicTur

> Ни кто на неё не клевещет. Если согласование (читайте разрешение) проекта с явными нарушениями этажности, зависит от неё лично - то какая уж тут клевета? Либо специалист хреновый (в чем сомневаюсь), либо факт на лицо.


 В том-то и дело, что далеко не всё от неё зависит. На чиновников от культуры всегда был большой прессинг со стороны бизнесменов, которым на культуру плевать.
А на основании собственных измышлений и без доказательств поливать человека, тем более женщину, грязью - недостойно.

----------


## Antique

> Интересно, автор идеи "В соответствии с проектом вместо 3-этажного жилого дома с цокольным этажом появится гостиница с двухуровневой мансардой и дополнительным подвальным помещением." черпала в Булгаковской "осетрине второй свежести"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Манса́рда — жилое помещение чердачного типа, образуемое на последнем этаже дома с мансардной крышей.
> 			
> 		
> ...


 О, вот и я о том же, на мансарду в даном проекте тянет только самый верхний уровень с маленькими окошками  :smileflag: 

Следуя логике авторов проекта, капитальная кирпичная (а может бетонная) надстройка - это и есть двухэтажная мансарда, а третий уровень представили как чердачёк для каких нибудь служебных целей.

----------


## Пушкин

> В том-то и дело, что далеко не всё от неё зависит. На чиновников от культуры всегда был большой прессинг со стороны бизнесменов, которым на культуру плевать.
> А на основании собственных измышлений и без доказательств поливать человека, тем более женщину, грязью - недостойно.


 То есть, она под дулом пистолета подписывает бумаги? 
Доказательством является, присутствие её на пресс конференции по этому проекту и появление у нас в городе подобных зданий.
Я высказываю своё личное мнение ИМХО и* требую извинений* в том что вы обвинили меня в недостойном поведении по отношению к чиновнику способствующему разрушению моего родного города. Или это такой чиновничий ход - всех вокруг во всём обвинять, а Одесса тем временем будет менять свой исторический облик? Кто там у нас госпожа Штербуль? -   начальник управления *охраны объектов культурного наследия* Одесской облгосадминистрации, вот пусть и охраняет памятники архитектуры являющиеся культурным наследием, а не даёт разрешения на их убийства через реконструкцию с изменением внешнего облика.

----------


## VicTur

> То есть, она под дулом пистолета подписывает бумаги? 
> Доказательством является, присутствие её на пресс конференции по этому проекту и появление у нас в городе подобных зданий.
> Я высказываю своё личное мнение ИМХО и* требую извинений* в том что вы обвинили меня в недостойном поведении по отношению к чиновнику способствующему разрушению моего родного города. Или это такой чиновничий ход - всех вокруг во всём обвинять, а Одесса тем временем будет менять свой исторический облик? Кто там у нас госпожа Штербуль? -   начальник управления *охраны объектов культурного наследия* Одесской облгосадминистрации, вот пусть и охраняет памятники архитектуры являющиеся культурным наследием, а не даёт разрешения на их убийства через реконструкцию с изменением внешнего облика.


 Извиняться мне не за что. Пока вы не представили доказательств взятки, полученной Штербуль, ваши слова расцениваются как клевета. Тем более, что, высказывая ваше, как теперь выясняется, личное мнение, вы словечко ИМХО как раз и не добавили.
Беда в том, что, когда Штербуль удаётся что-то отстоять и спасти, это никому не заметно. Зато если не удаётся, на неё тут же навешивают всех собак.
Изменения внешнего облика здания я не усматриваю, тут вы хватили через край. Имеет место не изменение, но *дополнение*, то есть вещь куда более безобидная.
А давление можно оказывать и не только посредством пистолета.
К слову, моя любовь к Одессе никак не меньше вашей.

----------


## Пушкин

> Извиняться мне не за что. Пока вы не представили доказательств взятки, полученной Штербуль, ваши слова расцениваются как клевета. Тем более, что, высказывая ваше, как теперь выясняется, личное мнение, вы словечко ИМХО как раз и не добавили.
> Беда в том, что, когда Штербуль удаётся что-то отстоять и спасти, это никому не заметно. Зато если не удаётся, на неё тут же навешивают всех собак.
> Изменения внешнего облика здания я не усматриваю, тут вы хватили через край. Имеет место не изменение, но *дополнение*, то есть вещь куда более безобидная.
> А давление можно оказывать и не только посредством пистолета.
> К слову, моя любовь к Одессе никак не меньше вашей.


 Ну так расскажите (может мы чего то не знаем) каким образом происходит давление, в следствии которых госпожа Штербуль не выполняет свои прямые обязанности.
Далее, вы считаете что *дополнение* не меняет облик здания?
А насчет любви, вам перечислить чиновников которые заявляют о любви к Одессе и не смотря на это способствуют её уничтожению? Или вы их и так знаете. Не нужно плохо думать об Одесситах, мы всё прекрасно видим что и как происходит, правда повлиять на чиновников пока легально не можем, но вы не волнуйтесь, мы все оптимисты и верим что наше время ещё придёт и мы сохраним город для потомков, туристов и для всех тех,  для которых Одесса не пустой звук или точка на карте.

----------


## Пушкин

Вот эти стишки я услышал однажды из уст одного городского чиновника:

Городским патриотом повезло мне родиться,
я хотел бы на любимой Одессе жениться!
Но любовь моя скорее геронтофильная,
чем старее и грязнее-тем более сильная.
А поэтому против я любых перемен,
не нужны новостройки, я люблю хрупкость стен,
жаль,что трубы меняют, ведь там города кровь!
Пусть Одесса страдает-я ведь дам ей любовь!

Это  чистая насмешка над одесситами. И тогда высказал этому чинуше всё что  о нём думаю, но думаю это не сильно изменило его точку зрения, так как глаза и совесть застилает зелённый $ туман, а пресс$ оказывает сильное давление.

----------


## 115117

очень интересно,что же удалось отстоять госпоже Штербуль из того что мы не знаем?
И не подумайте,никто здесь не против нее как человека,женщины и т. д.,а против чиновничества,которому зеленый дождь застил глаза.

----------


## Kilopovidla

Да ладно вам, мне новый проект нравится. С эстетической точки он неплох.
Нехай строят.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Да ладно вам, мне новый проект нравится. С эстетической точки он неплох.


 Нет слов...

----------


## Antique

> Нет слов...


 Тоже нет слов...        Эх, прощай, Одесса!

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Нет слов...


 


> Эх, прощай, Одесса!


 Ваше имхо против моего.
Только я не столь категоричен, Одессу не хороню.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ваше имхо против моего.
> Только я не столь категоричен, Одессу не хороню.


 Хороните, только не картографическое название, а город. Его и так уже многие не узнают. Вот ещё застроят гостиницами парк Шевченко и мы парк потеряем. Кстати, а парк то тоже памятник садово-парковой культуры, что то я не слышал протестов г-жи Штербуль. Может кто то слышал?

----------


## Antique

> Ваше имхо против моего.
> Только я не столь категоричен, Одессу не хороню.


 Есть как бы ещё очень весомое IMHO Леонида Макаровича Чернигова. И существет такое понятие как архитектурный ансамбль.

----------


## Trs

Насчёт новонадстроя в переулке - а не закроет ли эта гадость Оперный с моря?

Весомое ИМХО Леонида Чернигова, к сожалению, сейчас стало совсем невесомым. Весомым оно было в начале века. Прошлого.

----------


## Пушкин

> Насчёт новонадстроя в переулке - а не закроет ли эта гадость Оперный с моря?
> 
> Весомое ИМХО Леонида Чернигова, к сожалению, сейчас стало совсем невесомым. Весомым оно было в начале века. Прошлого.


 Орфей чуть чуть закрывал. А здесь надо конечную высотность смотреть, моет они три мансардных этажа по 4,5 метра задумали. На этом же квартале планируется постройка высотной гостиницы во дворе Дворца моряков - это точно Оперный закроет.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Насчёт новонадстроя в переулке - а не закроет ли эта гадость Оперный с моря?
> 
> Весомое ИМХО Леонида Чернигова, к сожалению, сейчас стало совсем невесомым. Весомым оно было в начале века. Прошлого.


 Ну давайте пузами меряться, у кого имхо весомее. Бред.
У меня этот проект не вызывает отторжения.
Лучше климовские высотки на Пантелеймоновской?

Голосить о гибели Одессы проще всего, вероятно вы понятия не имеете, что такое жить в разрушающемся доме.
Кроме облика Одессы есть еще интересы ее настоящих жителей, и для меня они приоритетней.
ЗЫ никакого отношения ни к архитектуре, ни к горисполкому не имею.

----------


## Trs

Подождите, Вы хотите сказать, что я - ненастоящий житель Одессы? Я, родившийся в семье двух одесситов, живущий всю свою (не такую долгую) жизнь на Ближних Мельницах - ненастоящий одессит? Те, кто промозглым утром 29 октября стояли под домом Руссова и собирали подписи - ненастоящие одесситы? Те, кому дорога наша история и облик нашего города - ненастоящие одесситы?!

 Можете меряться пузами, а мнение Чернигова, не побоюсь этого слова, *великого* архитектора для меня будет весомее любого слова того, кто решился поднять руку на его творение.

 Климовские высотки - конечно, унылое зрелище (моё мнение), но и трущобы на их месте нужно было облагораживать. Здесь мы имеем дело не с трущобой, а с великолепным образцом модерна в самом центре Одессы. Может ещё малофункциональный дворец Воронцовых надстроить, с Боффо пузами померяться?

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну давайте пузами меряться, у кого имхо весомее. Бред.
> У меня этот проект не вызывает отторжения.
> Лучше климовские высотки на Пантелеймоновской?
> 
> 
> ЗЫ никакого отношения ни к архитектуре, ни к горисполкому не имею.


 И слава ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ. А к жителям, хоть имеете? (просто вопрос - обидеть не хотел). Дело в том что наш город это совокупность южного воздуха, архитектуры и жителей -одесситов - коктейль из людей различных национальностей, впитавших любовь к городу и всему одесскому с молоком матери или пустив этот город к себе в сердце навсегда. В следствии отъезда многих одесситов за рубеж, мы потихоньку  теряем язык, ментальность. На их место приезжают другие люди со своим , увы не одесским менталитетом (харизмой). Изменяя или уничтожая памятники архитектуры построенные нашими предками и ставшими действительно памятниками в сердцах многих одесситов выросших рядом с этой красотой, мы действительно теряем наш город. 
Посмотрите как называется тема - "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять",* не должны*...

----------


## Пушкин

> Подождите, Вы хотите сказать, что я - ненастоящий житель Одессы? Я, родившийся в семье двух одесситов, живущий всю свою (не такую долгую) жизнь на Ближних Мельницах - ненастоящий одессит? Те, кто промозглым утром 29 октября стояли под домом Руссова и собирали подписи - ненастоящие одесситы? Те, кому дорога наша история и облик нашего города - ненастоящие одесситы?!
> 
>  Можете меряться пузами, а мнение Чернигова, не побоюсь этого слова, *великого* архитектора для меня будет весомее любого слова того, кто решился поднять руку на его творение.
> 
>  Климовские высотки - конечно, унылое зрелище (моё мнение), но и трущобы на их месте нужно было облагораживать. Здесь мы имеем дело не с трущобой, а с великолепным образцом модерна в самом центре Одессы. Может ещё малофункциональный дворец Воронцовых надстроить, с Боффо пузами померяться?


 100%

----------


## Скрытик

> У меня этот проект не вызывает отторжения.


 А у меня вызывает.
Давай оперный надстроим на несколько этажей и там гостиницу забацаем? 
Ты в курсе что единственный шанс у Одессы попасть в список Юнеско *был* только с ансамблем Приморского бульвара? Почему был? Потому что его уже нет, т.к. исторический облик *уже* изменился, а скоро еще более изменится.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> И слава ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ. А к жителям, хоть имеете? (просто вопрос - обидеть не хотел). Дело в том что наш город это совокупность южного воздуха, архитектуры и жителей -одесситов - коктейль из людей различных национальностей, впитавших любовь к городу и всему одесскому с молоком матери или пустив этот город к себе в сердце навсегда. В следствии отъезда многих одесситов за рубеж, мы потихоньку  теряем язык, ментальность. На их место приезжают другие люди со своим , увы не одесским менталитетом (харизмой). Изменяя или уничтожая памятники архитектуры построенные нашими предками и ставшими действительно памятниками в сердцах многих одесситов выросших рядом с этой красотой, мы действительно теряем наш город. 
> Посмотрите как называется тема - "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять",* не должны*...


 Еще раз повторю вопрос -климовские высотки на Пантелеймоновской -меньшее зло по сравнению с этим проектом?
Этот проект куда лучше всего, что было разрушено за последние 20 лет, сравните хотя бы с круглым домом.
Стенать о потере проще всего, а совместить интересы жителей, разрушаемых временем домов и архитектурного облика куда сложнее.
Город - живая структура и он не может замереть в 19 веке.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> А у меня вызывает.
> Давай оперный надстроим на несколько этажей и там гостиницу забацаем? 
> Ты в курсе что единственный шанс у Одессы попасть в список Юнеско *был* только с ансамблем Приморского бульвара? Почему был? Потому что его уже нет, т.к. исторический облик *уже* изменился, а скоро еще более изменится.


 Вот примерный показатель-)))
Скрытик, ты же не одессит?

----------


## Скрытик

> Город - живая структура и он не может замереть в 19 веке.


 Так такие проекты разрушают город! Ты что не понимаешь, что улицы центра неспособны вместить то кол-во машин, которые требуются для постояльцев выросших гостиниц!!! Строить подземный паркинг там настолько опасно, что проект по подобному на Екатериненской площади даже нынешние пожиратели денег в исполкоме похоронили. Это уродство а не надстройка, меня тошнит когда я смотрю на эти картинки

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот примерный показатель-)))
> Скрытик, ты же не одессит?


 Я одессит, хотя родился не в Одессе.

----------


## Antique

> Город - живая структура и он не может замереть в 19 веке.


 По этому город растёт, а историческая часть на определённом этапе прекращает  перестраиваться и становится туристическим центром.

Вот именно, сейчас 21-й век, какие Афины и мансарды в самом центре? Надо сохранять то что есть, так как это наше сокровище.




> Еще раз повторю вопрос -климовские высотки на Пантелеймоновской -меньшее зло по сравнению с этим проектом?


 В сортах зла не разбираюсь.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Климовские высотки - конечно, унылое зрелище (моё мнение), но и трущобы на их месте нужно было облагораживать.


 Да ты что?-)))
Несколько бельгиек напротив Привоза -трущобы?
Фруктовый пассаж -трущобы?
Ты вообще помнишь, что на месте нового ЦУМа был фруктовый пассаж?

----------


## Пушкин

> Еще раз повторю вопрос -климовские высотки на Пантелеймоновской -меньшее зло по сравнению с этим проектом?
> Этот проект куда лучше всего, что было разрушено за последние 20 лет, сравните хотя бы с круглым домом.
> Стенать о потере проще всего, а совместить интересы жителей, разрушаемых временем домов и архитектурного облика проще всего.
> Город - живая структура и он не может замереть в 19 веке.


  Так что вы предлагаете всё снести и окончательно Одессу потерять?

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Так такие проекты разрушают город! Ты что не понимаешь, что улицы центра неспособны вместить то кол-во машин, которые требуются для постояльцев выросших гостиниц!!! Строить подземный паркинг там настолько опасно, что проект по подобному на Екатериненской площади даже нынешние пожиратели денег в исполкоме похоронили. Это уродство а не надстройка, меня тошнит когда я смотрю на эти картинки


 Тебя тошнит -меня нет.
Кто тебе сказал что ты имеешь право на истину?

----------


## Скрытик

> Фруктовый пассаж -трущобы?
> Ты вообще помнишь, что на месте нового ЦУМа был фруктовый пассаж?


 И ты называешь себя Одесситом?  :smileflag: 
Фруктовый Пассаж существует и реставрируется. Хотя, конечно, то уродище что построил климов нафиг там не нужно.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Так что вы предлагаете всё снести и окончательно Одессу потерять?


 Нет, я говорю что такие проекты -наименьшее зло в сравнении с тем, что творится на других улицах.
По вашему, лучше снести его нафиг и построить стеклобетонную многоэтажку?
Сохранить его нельзя, это ясно.

----------


## Пушкин

> Тебя тошнит -меня нет.
> Кто тебе сказал что ты имеешь право на истину?


  Истина  - очевидна.

----------


## JN

От всех последних новостей нахожусь в прострации. Но надо же что-то с этим делать. Саранча напала на наш город и жрет...

----------


## mlch

> Да ты что?-)))
> Несколько бельгиек напротив Привоза -трущобы?
> Фруктовый пассаж -трущобы?
> Ты вообще помнишь, что на месте нового ЦУМа был фруктовый пассаж?


 На месте нового ЦУМа были вонючие рыбные ряды.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> И ты называешь себя Одесситом? 
> Фруктовый Пассаж существует и реставрируется. Хотя, конечно, то уродище что построил климов нафиг там не нужно.


 Сорри, сгоряча написал фруктовый пасааж вместо рыбного ряда.
Рыбный ряд, конечно.

----------


## Скрытик

> Сохранить его нельзя, это ясно.


 Это ты телевизор пересмотрел.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> На месте нового ЦУМа были вонючие рыбные ряды.


 Привоз вообще был вонючим местом.
Но именно там мадам Стороженко продавала бички.

----------


## Скрытик

> Сорри, сгоряча написал фруктовый пасааж вместо рыбного ряда.
> Рыбный ряд, кончено.


 Ну и что ценного собой представлял тот рыбный ряд? Я его хорошо помню, таки проходить летом через него можно было только с противогазом.

----------


## Пушкин

> Нет, я говорю что такие проекты -наименьшее зло в сравнении с тем, что творится на других улицах.
> По вашему, лучше снести его нафиг и построить стеклобетонную многоэтажку?
> Сохранить его нельзя, это ясно.


  А  проектанты сказали что можно и стены будут брать в обоймы и фундамент укреплять, только добавлять снаружи ни чего не нужно.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Это ты телевизор пересмотрел.


 Нет, я просто жил в старом доме и знаю, что если он начал разрушаться -сохранить его нельзя. Только полная перестройка.

----------


## mlch

> Привоз вообще был вонючим местом.
> *Но именно там мадам Стороженко продавала бички*.


 Ну и что? Из-за этого надо было рыбные ряды сохранить со всеми ароматами и грязью?

----------


## JN

> Может подписи собрать?


 Проходили, до жопы.



> Хочется общественную организацию создать и отстаивать каждый дом и парк нашего города. Без флагов партий. Без фамилий. Просто организация одесситов, которым не безразлично.


  Только силой. ИМХО. Но сомневаюсь, что будет достаточно желающих.

----------


## Antique

> Нет, я говорю что такие проекты -наименьшее зло в сравнении с тем, что творится на других улицах.
> По вашему, лучше снести его нафиг и построить стеклобетонную многоэтажку?
> Сохранить его нельзя, это ясно.


 Зачем строить? Газон высадить.




> А  проектанты сказали что можно и стены будут брать в обоймы и фундамент укреплять, только добавлять снаружи ни чего не нужно.


 Именно. Что касается экономической целесообразности, то сомнительно, что настройка способна превратить убыточный проект в прибыльный.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Ну и что ценного собой представлял тот рыбный ряд? Я его хорошо помню, таки проходить летом через него можно было только с противогазом.


 Примени этот вопрос к этому дому.

----------


## Скрытик

Т.е. с целью сохранения старого здания ему достраивают 3 этажа? 
Я живу в старом доме, который укрепляли в подвале и осушили их. Живу и радуюсь, т.к. он простоит еще больше, чем современные новострои на Дидрихсона, к примеру.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Ну и что? Из-за этого надо было рыбные ряды сохранить со всеми ароматами и грязью?


 Вот блин.
А этот дом был образцом жилищной культуры?? С трещинами в 30 см и дырами в потолках?
Рыбные ряды в любой стране мира пахнут.
Нормальная канализация и ежедневная мойка спасли бы ваши чуткие носы.
А здания там были уникальные, 19 век, все разноплановые.
И для истории Одессы рыбные ряды значат куда больше, чем один дом.

----------


## Trs

> Да ты что?-)))
> Несколько бельгиек напротив Привоза -трущобы?
> Фруктовый пассаж -трущобы?
> Ты вообще помнишь, что на месте нового ЦУМа был фруктовый пассаж?


 Да откуда вообще взялся этот термин - "бельгийка"?..

Да! Все _четыре_ дома в модерне, которые, насколько я понял, так называют, дошли до вполне трущобного состояния. Вы корпуса этих домов по Куйбышева видели? Нет? Смотрите.




> Фруктовый пассаж -трущобы?


 Вы что, не видели Ф.П. до "реставрации"?




> Ты вообще помнишь, что на месте нового ЦУМа был фруктовый пассаж?


 Нет, конечно. Вы меня обвиняете в том, что я чего-то не помню?

----------


## Виолетта27

Мне это напоминает корабль "Арго"...

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Т.е. с целью сохранения старого здания ему достраивают 3 этажа? 
> Я живу в старом доме, который укрепляли в подвале и осушили их. Живу и радуюсь, т.к. он простоит еще больше, чем современные новострои на Дидрихсона, к примеру.


 Ну это вряд ли.
Кирпичные стиконовские дома там простоят лет 200 минимум.
Твоя бельгийка, если там была вода в подвале разрушится скоро.
Ракушечник после воздействия воды превращается в песок, это я прошел в своем доме.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Да откуда вообще взялся этот термин - "бельгийка"?..
> Да! Все _четыре_ дома в модерне, которые, насколько я понял, так называют, дошли до вполне трущобного состояния. Вы корпуса этих домов по Куйбышева видели? Нет? Смотрите.


 Довести до  трущоб можно и эмпайр стейт билдинг.
Насчет спора о бельгийках -остыньте.
Так их называют, так повелось и все.
Скрытик вон в бельгийке живет.

----------


## Trs

Данный дом был расселён по аварийности. И по аварийности же должен был проведен капремонт. Если Вы считаете уникальными рыбные ряды, то почему этот дом не уникален? Он, конечно, не XIX век, опоздал на шесть лет.

Да понимаю я, что их все так называют.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Данный дом был расселён по аварийности. И по аварийности же должен был проведен капремонт. Если Вы считаете уникальными рыбные ряды, то почему этот дом не уникален? Он, конечно, не XIX век, опоздал на шесть лет.
> 
> Да понимаю я, что их все так называют.


 А я разве не говорю, что он уникален?
Я пытаюсь до вас донести, что новый дом на его месте -куда меньшее зло, чем тотальное разрушение старого с возведением на его месте безликого стеклобетона.

----------


## Antique

> Довести до  трущоб можно и эмпайр стейт билдинг.
> Насчет спора о бельгийках -остыньте.
> Так их называют, так повелось и все.
> Скрытик вон в бельгийке живет.


 Это неграмотно.  Бельгийка - это женщина имеющая исторические корни в Бельгии.

Понимаете, никого не интересует, как их называют какие то маклера, которые в предмете разговора не сильно разбираются.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Истина  - очевидна.


 Да ну?-)))
Над этим вопросом бьются лучшие умы человечества со времен Древней Греции.
Никакого решения нет.
Нет ни у кого монопольного права на истину.
И никто не знает, что такое истина.
Даже правда имеет неизмеримое количество сторон.

----------


## Пушкин

На Куйбышева, да и многие дома вокруг Привоза были доведены до точки не возврата. 
Конечно эта точка величина абстрактная, но всё же совокупность факторов можно было бы просчитать для каждого дома в отдельности. Вот допустим "Спартак" снесли и что будут строить на его месте - такое точно здание или что то другое? Или допустим кинотеатр Комсомолец - ни кто не помнит здание разбомбленное во время войны, но и то что сейчас там стоит совсем не комильфо.

----------


## JN

Рыбные ряды таки были классные...
Килоповидла, как это в Вас совмещается? С одной стороны вздыхать от потерь, а с другой приветствовать вандализм?

По поводу неспособности Штербуль противостоять, хотелось бы посмотреть как бы она была неспособна, если бы ей за согласование грозило лет 10 с конфискацией. Ох как это надо!

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Это неграмотно.  Бельгийка - это женщина имеющая исторические корни в Бельгии.
> 
> Понимаете, никого не интересует, как их называют какие то маклера, которые в предмете разговора не сильно разбираются.


 ну да, а чешка, харьковка и болгарка- соотвественно.
Успокойтесь уже на эту тему, прав всегда народ.
Закон больших чисел.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Или допустим кинотеатр Комсомолец - ни кто не помнит здание разбомбленное во время войны, но и то что сейчас там стоит совсем не комильфо.


 Там была вообще пустая площадка с летним кинотеатром.

----------


## Antique

> Да откуда вообще взялся этот термин - "бельгийка"?..


 Неизвестно, я где то читал статью, но виновных найти не удалось. Было это в лихие 90-е когда народу не до исскуства было. Может какой-то маклер накопил денег, в Бельгию съездил, увидел там тоже модерн, а когда вернулся, то по сарафанному радио разнеслось среди других маклеров.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да ну?-)))
> Над этим вопросом бьются лучшие умы человечества со времен Древней Греции.
> Никакого решения нет.
> Нет ни у кого монопольного права на истину.
> И никто не знает, что такое истина.
> Даже правда имеет неизмеримое количество сторон.


  Истина может прийти на референдуме или в следствии создания некоего совета из каких нибудь "старейшин" чей авторитет будет заслужен и не покалебим, который и  будет решать. Иначе любые споры будут упираться:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zySFVipKfE&feature=related.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Рыбные ряды таки были классные...
> Килоповидла, как это в Вас совмещается? С одной стороны вздыхать от потерь, а с другой приветствовать вандализм?


 Я не считаю это вандализмом.
Еще раз повторю - этот проект куда лучше того, что могло бы быть.
Хорошо, что мы движемся в этом направлении.
Насчет сохранения исторических зон -я знаю только 1 город, в котором центр сохранен с 15 века, это Телч.
остальные в той или иной мере перестраивались.

----------


## Скрытик

> Там была вообще пустая площадка с летним кинотеатром.


 Иногда лучше пустота чем то что стало.

Хоть я и "не одессит", как ты уточнил, но мне в отличие от тебя больно смотреть как градоначальник со своей командой уничтожает прекрасный город, разрушая то что строили не знаю даже как сказать, пусть твои предки. И делается это с молчаливого одобрямс подавляющего большинства жителей и его окружения.
Именно поэтому я сделал сайт, на котором можно сохранить хотя бы воспоминания о том какой *была* Одесса...

----------


## Пушкин

> Неизвестно, я где то читал статью, но виновных найти не удалось. Было это в лихие 90-е когда народу не до исскуства было. Может какой-то маклер накопил денег, в Бельгию съездил, увидел там тоже модерн, а когда вернулся, то по сарафанному радио разнеслось среди других маклеров.


  Термин Бельгийка появился в одесском языке в 70-80 годах, так называли здания в стиле модерн. Заметьте ни риелторов ни такого количества маклеров тогда не было :smileflag: , а вот термин уже был.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Истина может прийти на референдуме или в следствии создания некоего совета из каких нибудь старейшин чей авторитет будет заслужен и не покалебим, который и  будет решать.


 Совет старейшин афганистана постановил разрушить памятник будде, как чуждому исламу. Аль Каида это с удовольствием сделала.
Дальше приводить примеры?

----------


## Пушкин

> Там была вообще пустая площадка с летним кинотеатром.


 Вы даже не поняли о чем я.

----------


## JN

> А я разве не говорю, что он уникален?
> Я пытаюсь до вас донести, что новый дом на его месте -куда меньшее зло, чем тотальное разрушение старого с возведением на его месте безликого стеклобетона.


 Послушайте, кто и с какой целью пытается поставить нас именно перед таким выбором. Думаю, что Вам известен ответ.

----------


## Antique

> ну да, а чешка, харьковка и болгарка- соотвественно.
> Успокойтесь уже на эту тему, прав всегда народ.
> Закон больших чисел.


 Не соответственно! Нельзя косить под одну гребёнку столь разноплановые дома, это необъективно, не говоря уже о том, что использовать выдуманные слова, когда есть грамотное определение - невежественно.

----------


## Пушкин

> Совет старейшин афганистана постановил разрушить памятник будде, как чуждому исламу. Аль Каида это с удовольствием сделала.
> Дальше приводить примеры?


 Какой бред.

----------


## chestnaya

Если посмотреть старые открытки, то очевидно, что масштабный фактор был другой - вокруг церквей и отдельных зданий - простор. И архитектура совсем иначе звучит. В течение 20 века застроен каждый сантиметр города. Теперь полезли вверх. Можно сказать, что это логично. Возможно, но не в историческом центре.  Его надо СОХРАНЯТЬ, а не уродовать... А у Штербуль нет вариантов. Государство денег не выделяет на охрану памятников вообще. И она вынуждена соглашаться на такие реконструкции, чтобы совсем не потерять здание.

----------


## JN

> Совет старейшин афганистана постановил разрушить памятник будде, как чуждому исламу. Аль Каида это с удовольствием сделала.
> Дальше приводить примеры?


 
Я же и говорю, вандализм. Саранча.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Иногда лучше пустота чем то что стало.
> 
> Хоть я и "не одессит", как ты уточнил, но мне в отличие от тебя больно смотреть как градоначальник со своей командой уничтожает прекрасный город, разрушая то что строили не знаю даже как сказать, пусть твои предки. И делается это с молчаливого одобрямс подавляющего большинства жителей и его окружения.
> Именно поэтому я сделал сайт, на котором можно сохранить хотя бы воспоминания о том какой *была* Одесса...


 Да что ты паришься, одессит не одессит. Нет разницы, если ты любишь этот город.
Просто 1 факт -ни один город мира не построен полностью из недолговечного ракушечника.
Ракушечник служит лет 100, дальше он разрушается.
Невозможно сохранить Одессу в том виде, в каком она была 150 лет назад.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Вы даже не поняли о чем я.


 Ну здрасьте, я в комсомольце много времени провел в юности.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Я же и говорю, вандализм. Саранча.


 Ну так они тоже думали что у них истина.
И чем вы от них отличаетсь, кроме веры и цвета кожи?

----------


## JN

> ... А у Штербуль нет вариантов. Государство денег не выделяет на охрану памятников вообще. И она вынуждена соглашаться на такие реконструкции, чтобы совсем не потерять здание.


 Нет, ну Вы подумайте, что написали: ПОТЕРЯТЬ ПАМЯТНИК(именно это и происходит), "чтобы совсем не потерять здание". Я поражен!

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Какой бред.


 По факту возразить нечего, только "сам дурак"?-))

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну здрасьте, я в комсомольце много времени провел в юности.


  И всё равно не поняли... Я не о кинотеатре, я о месте...

----------


## Пушкин

> По факту возразить нечего, только "сам дурак"?-))


 Ну вот я пару постов назад об этом и говорил... и даже ссылку дал.

----------


## JN

> Ну так они тоже думали что у них истина.
> И чем вы от них отличаетсь, кроме веры и цвета кожи?


 Тем, что не разрушаю. А от Вас тем, что не оправдываю разрушителей.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Термин Бельгийка появился в одесском языке в 70-80 годах, так называли здания в стиле модерн. Заметьте ни риелторов ни такого количества маклеров тогда не было, а вот термин уже был.


 Именно.
Попытки возражать этому сравни попыткам возражать слову "компьютер".
"Как можно называть устройство компьютером, когда есть правильное определение "ЭВМ"??-))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Именно.
> Попытки возражать этому сравни попыткам возражать слову "компьютер".
> "Как можно называть устройство компьютером, когда есть правильное определение "ЭВМ"??-))))


 Смотря какой термин вошел в профессиональный справочник. Термин "бельгийка" в справочник не вошел - эт точно - это слэнг. :smileflag:

----------


## chestnaya

> Нет, ну Вы подумайте, что написали: ПОТЕРЯТЬ ПАМЯТНИК(именно это и происходит), "чтобы совсем не потерять здание". Я поражен!


 Да нечего поражаться. Вы картинки изнутри видели? Еще 2...3 года и оно развалится, если ничего не делать. А так хотя бы стены сохранят и декор восстановят. 
Вы правильно говорите : Надо что-то делать. Вот это и есть ЧТО-ТО.
Наблюдать как валиться здание и причитать - еще хуже.
Мне проект тоже очень не нравится, но выбора нет, увы!

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Смотря какой термин вошел в профессиональный справочник. Термин "бельгийка" в справочник не вошел - эт точно - это слэнг.


 Да ну?-)))
В профессиональные риелторские справочники Одесса термин "Бельгийка" точно вошел. С точными определениями:
-металло-кирпичные перекрытия
- лифт
- 4-5 этажные здания постройки 1900-1913 гг.
-высота 3,7-4,50
-узкие высокие окна.

----------


## Antique

> Просто 1 факт -ни один город мира не построен полностью из недолговечного ракушечника.
> Ракушечник служит лет 100, дальше он разрушается.
> Невозможно сохранить Одессу в том виде, в каком она была 150 лет назад.


 Ну почему ни Один. А как же Крым? А Николаев и Херсон из кирпича построены? И почему у нас якобы разрушаются самые современные дореволюционные здания, а вот склады Папудова или Сабанские казармы стоят?

----------


## Trs

Более того, стоят гораздо менее крепкие дома, ещё греками построенные.

----------


## Скрытик

Выбор есть всегда, аппетиты просто неумеренные у властьпридержащих. Я могу привести пример удачной достройки одного! этажа  (третьего) - на Елисаветинской угол Торговой. Правда его никак не закончат, но более гармоничной реставрации я пока не встречал. Все забываю сфотографировать его. Там еще потрясающий барельеф.

----------


## JN

Еще Шербуль + Тарпан:

http://revisor.od.ua/news/Odessa_na_meste_byvshej_gostinicy_Spartak_poyavi-013964/

----------


## Kilopovidla

Я вот тут подумал, может бельгийцы занимались монтажом лифтов и отсюда пошло название?
Они занимались в начале 20 века всякими электро-механическими устройствами в Одессе.
Помню в детстве эти старинные лифты с французскими надписями.

----------


## Antique

> Выбор есть всегда, аппетиты просто неумеренные у властьпридержащих. Я могу привести пример удачной достройки одного! этажа  (третьего) - на Елисаветинской угол Торговой. Правда его никак не закончат, но более гармоничной реставрации я пока не встречал. Все забываю сфотографировать его. Там еще потрясающий барельеф.


 Я могу привести пример на Приморском бульваре. В Гостинице Лондонской достроен этаж.




> Да ну?-)))
> В профессиональные риелторские справочники Одесса термин "Бельгийка" точно вошел. С точными определениями:
> -металло-кирпичные перекрытия
> - лифт
> - 4-5 этажные здания постройки 1900-1913 гг.
> -высота 3,7-4,50
> -узкие высокие окна.


 Очень приблизительное определение. Может быть то же самое, но из железобетона, лифта может не быть. Здание может быть двухэтажным или одноэтажным. Узких окон вообще может не быть. Кстати, а почему 13-й год, не например 14-й или 15-й? А может 17-й?

Лифт? Лифт вообще не показатель. 

У меня такое подозрение, что этот профессиональный справочник не профессионален.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Ну почему ни Один. А как же Крым? А Николаев и Херсон из кирпича построены? И почему у нас якобы разрушаются самые современные дореволюционные здания, а вот склады Папудова или Сабанские казармы стоят?


 А ну-ну, пример хоть одного жилого здания в Крыму или Херсоне более 150 лет.
Склады или казармы -нежилые здания, в них не было коммуналок с хаотическим водопроводом и канализацией, и мокрых подвалов.
Что такое мокрый подвал я знаю по своему бывшему дому -палец в камень легко погружается на 2 фаланги.

----------


## chestnaya

> Склады или казармы -нежилые здания, в них не было коммуналок с хаотическим водопроводом и канализацией, и мокрых подвалов.
> Что такое мокрый подвал я знаю по своему бывшему дому -палец в камень легко погружается на 2 фаланги.


 Есть способы восстановить. Необходимы только деньги и желание.

----------


## Antique

> Склады или казармы -нежилые здания


 Очень даже жилые, на Соборной площади даже в полупоподвале живут. В казармах сейчас школа милиции.

----------


## JN

> Вы правильно говорите : Надо что-то делать. Вот это и есть ЧТО-ТО.
> Наблюдать как валиться здание и причитать - еще хуже.
> Мне проект тоже очень не нравится, но выбора нет, увы!


  Между моим что-то делать и этим ЧТО-ТО огромная разница. Я имел ввиду что-то делать с непомерным желанием нажиться на реконструкции того, что нуждается не в реконструкции, а сбережении и реставрации. Не всегда будет так погано жить, наступят времена, когда все можно будет сделать. Кроме того, что уже "реконстуировали" - это уже навсегда.

----------


## Antique

> А ну-ну, пример хоть одного жилого здания в Крыму или Херсоне более 150 лет.


 Странноприимный дом Таранова- Белозерова в Симферополе 1826г.

В Херсоне ворота крепости с 18-века стоят

В Евпатории текие стоит со средних веков.

Бахчисарай - Ханский дворец.

Многие здания вообще не оштукатурены, тем не менее известняк живее всех живых.

----------


## chestnaya

> Не всегда будет так погано жить, наступят времена, когда все можно будет сделать. Кроме того, что уже "реконстуировали" - это уже навсегда.


 До этих времен дожить надо. И нам и зданиям. Вероятность дожить до этих времен зданию на Чайковского, 10 - минимальна, увы!

К слову.




> В Одессе рухнул очередной жилой дом
> 
> 15 июня 2010 года, 16:42 Происшествия
> 
> Обрушение жилого дома произошло 15-го июня около 12:00 по улице Коблевской, 30. Рухнули две наружные несущие стены 3-х этажного жилого дома. Строению более 100 лет, и в нём начали проводить ремонтно-строительные работы. Обрушилась угловая часть тыльной стороны здания. На момент происшествия в доме не было никого – сообщает пресс-служба ГУ МЧС.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Здание может быть двухэтажным или одноэтажным. Узких окон вообще может не быть.


 Вот и нет-))
бельгиек одно или двух-этажных нет.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Есть способы восстановить. Необходимы только деньги и желание.


 Восстановить можно даже девственную плеву.
Восстановить мокрое здание из ракушечника дороже, чем снести его и построить новое.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Странноприимный дом Таранова- Белозерова в Симферополе 1826г.
> 
> В Херсоне ворота крепости с 18-века стоят
> 
> В Евпатории текие стоит со средних веков.
> 
> Бахчисарай - Ханский дворец.
> 
> Многие здания вообще не оштукатурены, тем не менее известняк живее всех живых.


 Я просил привести жилые здания, а не дворцы или ворота.

----------


## chestnaya

> Восстановить можно даже девственную плеву.
> Восстановить мокрое здание из ракушечника дороже, чем снести его и построить новое.


 Само собой, причем в разы дороже. Но если это памятник архитектуры, то это оправдано ( не экономически).

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Само собой, причем в разы дороже. Но если это памятник архитектуры, то это оправдано ( не экономически).


 Мы живем в данности.
Во времена, когда государство в попе, надо спасать то, что возможно.
Любыми средствами.
А когда разбогатеем -бога ради, можно жировать как европах и восстанавливать.

----------


## JN

> До этих времен дожить надо. И нам и зданиям. Вероятность дожить до этих времен зданию на Чайковского, 10 - минимальна, увы!


 Как не вспомнить кирху. Буквально пару лет назад, один местный архитектор, лет 50-ти, рассказывал мне почему НЕВОЗМОЖНО восстановить кирху, якобы он сам исследовал. Там, чисто тарпан - и фундамент раскололся/разъехался, и т.д. Однако! И это после скольких лет, практически без кровли? Благодарю бога, что в первое пришествие гурвиц денег не собрал - давно бы ее не было.

----------


## JN

> Само собой, причем в разы дороже.


 Я Вас понял. Попрощаемся, друзья, со старой Одессой, она слишком дорога и экономически неоправдана.
Добро пожаловать в "Черемушки", они для украинских инвесторов недороги и экономически эффективны.

----------


## chestnaya

> Я Вас понял. Попрощаемся, друзья, со старой Одессой, она слишком дорога и экономически неоправдана.
> Добро пожаловать в "Черемушки", они для украинских инвесторов недороги и экономически эффективны.


 Некрасиво из цитаты брать одно предложение. Цитируйте полностью, и тогда Ваши выводы будут неуместны.
Насчет Кирхи. Восстановить можно практически все. Важно количество денег и наличие профессионалов. К тому же, Кирха кирпичная.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Я Вас понял. Попрощаемся, друзья, со старой Одессой, она слишком дорога и экономически неоправдана.
> Добро пожаловать в "Черемушки", они для украинских инвесторов недороги и экономически эффективны.


 Ты живешь не в вакууме, ты живешь в конкретное время в конкретном государстве.
Очень легко заламывать руки и кричать "варвары" и очень тяжело реально работать в реальных условиях.
Позиция Явлинского.

----------


## JN

> Насчет Кирхи. Восстановить можно практически все. Важно количество денег и наличие профессионалов. К тому же, Кирха кирпичная.


 Вот я и говорю, сохранить, пока появятся деньги и профессионалы.

P.S. Если я Вас обидел не полным цитированием, то прошу простить. Просто я выбираю для цитирования ту часть высказывания собеседника, которой я хочу оппонировать. Я не желаю ничего исказить, тем более, что здесь все на виду.

----------


## JN

Килоповидла, Вы прекрасно пересказали то, что процитировали из меня. Я же и говорю: "Прощай Одесса. Страна не та, да и время не то."

----------


## Antique

> Вот и нет-))
> бельгиек одно или двух-этажных нет.


 Бельгиек вообще нет. Есть здания стиля модерн.  Четыре-пять этажей не каждому владельцу по карману.

т.н. бельгийка - это попытка выдрать из определённого временного периода совершенно разнообразные здания. Причём очень неудачная.

----------


## Коло Бок

> Более того, стоят гораздо менее крепкие дома, ещё греками построенные.


 построенные древними греками в Одессе или в Греции? Заметьте , климат у нас разный

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Бельгиек вообще нет. Есть здания стиля модерн.  Четыре-пять этажей не каждому владельцу по карману.
> 
> т.н. бельгийка - это попытка выдрать из определённого временного периода совершенно разнообразные здания. Причём очень неудачная.


 Выйди из цикла, плиз-))
твоя борьба с бельгийками была смешна, стала утомительна.

----------


## Коло Бок

> Я могу привести пример на Приморском бульваре. В Гостинице Лондонской достроен этаж.
> 
> 
> Очень приблизительное определение. Может быть то же самое, но из железобетона, лифта может не быть. Здание может быть двухэтажным или одноэтажным. Узких окон вообще может не быть. Кстати, а почему 13-й год, не например 14-й или 15-й? А может 17-й?
> 
> Лифт? Лифт вообще не показатель. 
> 
> У меня такое подозрение, что этот профессиональный справочник не профессионален.


 если можно поподробнее о ж/б перекрытиях в дореволюционных зданиях..Адресок можете назвать?

----------


## Kilopovidla

> если можно поподробнее о ж/б перекрытиях в дореволюционных зданиях..Адресок можете назвать?


 Да человек понятия не имеет, о чем вещает.
ЖБ перекрытия в дореволюционных зданиях, и они не могут называться бельгийками-)))
Невдомек товарисчу, что первые жб перекрытия делались в Одессе в 30-хх годах, в ранних сталинках.

----------


## Trs

> построенные древними греками в Одессе или в Греции? Заметьте , климат у нас разный


 Построенные не такими уж и древними греками. Ярчайший пример - "Два Карла", менее яркие - приземистые одноэтажные здания в городе, лицевой фасад выше дворового фасада. Малая Арнаутская, 25, 27, например.

----------


## Коло Бок

сегодняшнее реконструкция домов чем то схожа с покупкой хорошей книги в советские времена. Хочеш купить интересную книгу- покупай впридачу и информациооный мусор. 
Так и сегодня. Хочешь иметь отремонтированное старинное здание-принимай впридачу довесок в виде лишних этажей

----------


## mlch

> Там была вообще пустая площадка с летним кинотеатром.


 Это на нашей с Вами памяти.

----------


## Коло Бок

> Да человек понятия не имеет, о чем вещает.
> ЖБ перекрытия в дореволюционных зданиях, и они не могут называться бельгийками-)))
> Невдомек товарисчу, что первые жб перекрытия делались в Одессе в 30-хх годах, в ранних сталинках.


 всё правильно. Я как раз в такой живу, как говорят первая в Одессе, 1926 года, непманы строили. В некоторых квартирах ж\б перекрытия. В остальных деревянные

----------


## Trs

> Выйди из цикла, плиз-))
> твоя борьба с бельгийками была смешна, стала утомительна.


 Борьба с "бельгийками" не смешна, но утомительна для того, кто её ведёт. Сам термин, как и его формулировка - ерунда, он собирает совершенно разные здания по немыслимым принципам. Дом Севастопуло на Екатерининской - бельгийка? Лифт, 5 этажей, да вот незадача - окна широкие. Дом Анатра на Греческой - бельгийка? Да вот лифта нет, беда... Этот термин - искусственный.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> всё правильно. Я как раз в такой живу, как говорят первая в Одессе, 1926 года, непманы строили. В некоторых квартирах ж\б перекрытия. В остальных деревянные


 Возможно. Но ты же понимаешь разницу между металло-кирпичными и жб перекрытиями?

----------


## Коло Бок

> Построенные не такими уж и древними греками. Ярчайший пример - "Два Карла", менее яркие - приземистые одноэтажные здания в городе, лицевой фасад выше дворового фасада. Малая Арнаутская, 25, 27, например.


 2-х этажное здание имеет меньшую нагрузку на фундамент, поэтому у него больше шансов простоять. 
 Практически все дома старой Одессы требуют капремонта. И каждый день приближает их к неминуемому разрушению. 
 Дилемма такая. Или ремонт с надстройкой, или медленное разрушение и снос

----------


## Коло Бок

> Возможно. Но ты же понимаешь разницу между металло-кирпичными и жб перекрытиями?


 понятное дело. На этом форуме именно я ввёл его в обиход. До этого все почему то именовали их ЖБ, хотя бетоном там и не пахнет :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Да человек понятия не имеет, о чем вещает.
> ЖБ перекрытия в дореволюционных зданиях, и они не могут называться бельгийками-)))
> Невдомек товарисчу, что первые жб перекрытия делались в Одессе в 30-хх годах, в ранних сталинках.


 Я прекрасно знаю о чём говорю. Вы ещё пытаетесь архтектуру локализовать в рамках одного города? Здание с вышеописанными параметрами перестаёт быть бельгийкой если оно построено не в Одессе? Одесские здания дореволюционной эпохи принципиально отличаются от зданий других городов?

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Борьба с "бельгийками" не смешна, но утомительна для того, кто её ведёт. Сам термин, как и его формулировка - ерунда, он собирает совершенно разные здания по немыслимым принципам. Дом Севастопуло на Екатерининской - бельгийка? Лифт, 5 этажей, да вот незадача - окна широкие. Дом Анатра на Греческой - бельгийка? Да вот лифта нет, беда... Этот термин - искусственный.


 Возможно, но этот термин позволяет отсеивать качественные дома от многочисленного старого фонда.
основное преимущество бельгиек перед остальным фондом - металлокирпичные перекрытия. Они куда лучше деревянных балок со строительным мусором посередине.
Типичный пример бельгийки -здание напротив Капитана-Моргана, Екатерининская/Жуковского.
таких зданий в Одессе много, и все они отличаются вышеперечисленными характеристиками.
А лифты в процессе эксплуатации убирались, это не редкость.
Знаю пару сталинок, в 70--80-хх имевшие лифты, и не имеющие их сейчас.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> понятное дело. На этом форуме именно я ввёл его в обиход. До этого все почему то именовали их ЖБ, хотя бетоном там и не пахнет


 Признайся, кто ты был раньше.
По твоему стажу на форуме с этим ником делать такие заявления опрометчиво-))

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Здание с вышеописанными параметрами перестаёт быть бельгийкой если оно построено не в Одессе? Одесские здания дореволюционной эпохи принципиально отличаются от зданий других городов?


 Вот блин, где я такое писАл?
Ну почему все контраргументы нужно высасывать из пальца....
Такие здания могут быть построены хоть на Юпитере, но именно в Одессе их так называют.
Хватит бороться с ветряными мельницами уже.

----------


## Antique

> Типичный пример бельгийки -здание напротив Капитана-Моргана, Екатерининская/Жуковского.


 Обычный доходный модерновый дом.




> Вот блин, где я такое писАл?
> Ну почему все контраргументы нужно высасывать из пальца....
> Такие здания могут быть построены хоть на Юпитере, но именно в Одессе их так называют.
> Хватит бороться с ветряными мельницами уже.


 Ну хочеться вам того или нет, но про местячковый сленг забудут, а модерн веками помнить будут.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Обычный доходный модерновый дом.
> 
> Ну хочеться вам того или нет, но про местячковый сленг забудут, а модерн веками помнить будут.


 Сдаюсь, в игнор.

----------


## Коло Бок

> Да ну?-)))
> В профессиональные риелторские справочники Одесса термин "Бельгийка" точно вошел. С точными определениями:
> -металло-кирпичные перекрытия
> - лифт
> - 4-5 этажные здания постройки 1900-1913 гг.
> -высота 3,7-4,50
> -узкие высокие окна.


 я бы в другой последовательности сформулировал характеристики бельгиек:
-металло-кирпичные перекрытия
-высота 3,7-4,50
- 4-5 этажные здания постройки 1900-1913 гг., обычно в стиле модерн
 Большинство, но не все  бельгийки имеют
-узкие высокие окна
- в господских парадных -лифты

----------


## Trs

> Дилемма такая. Или ремонт с надстройкой, или медленное разрушение и снос


 Почему ремонт должен обязательно быть с надстройкой? Объясните.

----------


## Коло Бок

> Признайся, кто ты был раньше.
> По твоему стажу на форуме с этим ником делать такие заявления опрометчиво-))


 разумеется ники были другие. Их длинный перечень вряд ли оставить неравнодушным модератора :smileflag:

----------


## Коло Бок

> Почему ремонт должен обязательно быть с надстройкой? Объясните.


 Потому что ремонт -дорогое удовольствие. Если купить жильцам дома квартиры для расселения, сделать капремонт и затем продать отремонтрованные квартиры в отреставрированном доме по рыночным ценам, то такой бизнес будет убыточный

----------


## Antique

> Потому что ремонт -дорогое удовольствие. Если купить жильцам дома квартиры для расселения, сделать капремонт и затем продать отремонтрованные квартиры в отреставрированном доме по рыночным ценам, то такой бизнес будет убыточный


 Сколько тех квартир в коробе поместиться? Невелика прибыль ))) Нет, неправдоподобно звучит, ой как неправдоподобно )

----------


## Kilopovidla

> разумеется ники были другие. Их длинный перечень вряд ли оставить неравнодушным модератора


 можно в личку, наверняка я тебя знаю.

----------


## Kilopovidla

> Почему ремонт должен обязательно быть с надстройкой? Объясните.


 Денех не хватит.

----------


## Коло Бок

> Сколько тех квартир в коробе поместиться? Невелика прибыль )))


 Возьмём Чайковского ,10 . К 4 существующим прибавят достроенные  1 подземный( не ручаюсь за точность) и 3 мансардных. Вот и ещё один дом

----------


## VicTur

> Орфей чуть чуть закрывал. А здесь надо конечную высотность смотреть, моет они три мансардных этажа по 4,5 метра задумали. На этом же квартале планируется постройка высотной гостиницы во дворе Дворца моряков - это точно Оперный закроет.


 Кстати, уменьшение этажности "Орфея" - заслуга конторы Штербуль.

----------


## Antique

> Возьмём Чайковского ,10 . К 4 существующим прибавят достроенные  1 подземный и 3 мансардных. Вот и ещё один дом


 ну подземный ничем не мешает, а вот остальные три на дом не тянут, обьёмы маловаты, и на третьем этаже непонятно что будет.





> - 4-5 этажные здания постройки 1900-1913 гг., обычно в стиле модерн


 Трёхэтажные вам чем не угодили?




> Большинство, но не все  бельгийки имеют
> -узкие высокие окна
> - в господских парадных -лифты


 На самом деле полно четырёхэтажного бюджетного модерна без лифтов, их ставить там даже некуда. Вот где здания с лифтами на Арнаутских улицах, на канатной?

----------


## Коло Бок

> ну подземный ничем не мешает, а вот остальные три на дом не тянут, обьёмы маловаты, и на третьем этаже непонятно что будет.


  у вас проблемы с арифметикой? Есть 4-х этажный дом, а будет 8-ми этажный. Т.е. ровно в 2 раза больше, какие ещё обьёмы маловаты?




> Трёхэтажные вам чем не угодили?


 тем что в основном бельгийки 4-5 этажные




> На самом деле полно четырёхэтажного бюджетного модерна без лифтов, их ставить там даже некуда. Вот где здания с лифтами на Арнаутских улицах, на канатной?


 модерн и лифт на вторых ролях. Главное -металло -кирпичные перекрытия и высота потолка

----------


## Коло Бок

> Кстати, уменьшение этажности "Орфея" - заслуга конторы Штербуль.


 недавно у Орфею пристраивали вроде смотровую площадку.

----------


## myspring73

> К тому же, Кирха кирпичная.


 Насколько видно по фасаду - шлифованный ракушечник.

----------


## Antique

> у вас проблемы с арифметикой? Есть 4-х этажный дом, а будет 8-ми этажный. Т.е. ровно в 2 раза больше, какие ещё обьёмы маловаты?


 Если вы не знаете какие объёмы, то арифметика не поможет.





> тем что в основном бельгийки 4-5 этажные


 То есть вы подтверждаете, что данное сленговое слово условно, и попытки определить какие либо чёткие границы обречены на провал. Архитектура такого не приемлет.




> модерн и лифт на вторых ролях. Главное -металло -кирпичные перекрытия и высота потолка


 для этого достаточно определить временной период.




> Насколько видно по фасаду - шлифованный ракушечник.


 Угумс, но это новый камень, кирху, можно сказать, построили заново.

----------


## Коло Бок

> Если вы не знаете какие объёмы, то арифметика не поможет.


 площадь здания увеличится вдвое. Продают квартиры в м2 , а не м3




> То есть вы подтверждаете, что данное сленговое слово условно, и попытки определить какие либо чёткие границы обречены на провал. Архитектура такого не приемлет.


 этот термин отображает конструктивные особенности здания, а не стиль постройки, декор фасада



> для этого достаточно определить временной период.


 не достаточно. Большинство одесских зданий до 1917 г. строились с *деревянными* перекрытиями. Бельгийки являют собою приятное исключение

----------


## Antique

> не достаточно. Большинство одесских зданий до 1917 г. строились с *деревянными* перекрытиями. Бельгийки являют собою приятное исключение


 Не с той стороны подходите. С какого года большинство зданий не строилось с деревянными перекрытиями?




> площадь здания увеличится вдвое. Продают квартиры в м2 , а не м3


 Под землёй будут квартиры?  
Вы не видите, что настройка меньше по площади, чем само здание?

----------


## chestnaya

> этот термин отображает конструктивные особенности здания, а не стиль постройки, декор фасада


 Для архитекторов словосочетания "конструктивные решения" или "конструктивные особенности здания" часто являются непонятными и несущественными, увы! Обычные разборки архитекторов и конструкторов, а когда-то все это было в одном лице. :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> этот термин отображает конструктивные особенности здания, а не стиль постройки


 Модерн больше чем стиль. Как раз  в его определение применительно к архитектуре входят и конструктивные особенности здания.

----------


## Коло Бок

> Не с той стороны подходите. С какого года большинство зданий не строилось с деревянными перекрытиями?


 первые дома с ж\б перекрытиями- послевоенные сталинки. И что? В чём глубокая суть "подхода с той стороны"??



> Под землёй будут квартиры?  
> Вы не видите, что настройка меньше по площади, чем само здание?


 какая разница, что под землёй? Паркинг, сауна, бильярд  или нора для кротов? Площадь увеличена вдвое и точка!
 Надстройка *почти* вдвое (на 3\4) больше, что сути не меняет. Проект стал рентабельным!

----------


## Коло Бок

> Модерн больше чем стиль. Как раз  в его определение применительно к архитектуре входят и конструктивные особенности здания.


 когда это в понятие модерна стал входить материал перекрытия? Не начинайте фантазировать

----------


## Antique

> первые дома с ж\б перекрытиями- послевоенные сталинки. И что? В чём глубокая суть "подхода с той стороны"??


 Вы сами себе противоречите в аргументации:




> Большинство одесских зданий до 1917 г. строились с деревянными перекрытиями. *Бельгийки являют собою приятное исключение*


 Вы пытаетесь оперировать фактами так как вам выгодно. Вы упомянули ж/б перекрытия, но они не относятся к сути вопроса.






> Надстройка *почти* вдвое больше, что сути не меняет. Проект стал рентабельным!


 Ничего подобного, полноценных только два этажа и те меньше по площади. Вы ещё докажите, что третий уровень надстройки жилой.

----------


## Коло Бок

> Вы сами себе противоречите:


 не противоречу. Прообраз ж\б перекрытий , металло-кирпичные перекрытия в бельгийках х- это исключение из правил тогдашнего домостроения , в этом их ценность. Бельгийки  в чём то опередили своё время, в них были использованы самые прогрессивные технологии своего времени.
 Правилом же ж\б перекрытия стали только спустя 30 лет (в Одессе)



> Ничего подобного, полноценных только два этажа и те меньше по площади. Вы ещё докажите, что третий уровень надстройки жилой.


 и ежу понятно. Докажите, что нежилой :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> и ежу понятно. Докажите, что нежилой


 Понятно, у вас нет доказательств.

----------


## Antique

> не противоречу. ж\б перекрытия в бельгийках исключение из правил тогдашнего достроения , в этом их ценность. Бельгийки  в чём то опередили своё время, в них были использованы самые прогрессивные технологии своего времени.
>  Правилом же ж\б перекрытия стали только спустя 30 лет (в Одессе)


 И снова вы путаете металлокирпичные и железобетонные перекрытия...  :smileflag: 





> Бельгийки  в чём то опередили своё время, в них были использованы самые прогрессивные технологии своего времени.


 Да вот как раз не опередили, они соответствуют своей эпохе.

----------


## Коло Бок

> Понятно, у вас нет доказательств.


 конечно нет. Когда дом  отстроят, тогда доказательства появятся. 
 Впрочем здравый смысл говорит о том, что пустовать площадь в центре города с видом на музей и оперный и ценою  2000 - 3000\м2 точно не будет :smileflag:

----------


## Коло Бок

> И снова вы путаете металлокирпичные и железобетонные перекрытия...


 оговорился, виноват. Металло-кирпичные были предшественниками ж/б перекрытий, технология в ЖБК шагнула дальше. У них много общего, деревянные им не ровня

----------


## Коло Бок

> Да вот как раз не опередили, они соответствуют своей эпохе.


 вы слабо знаете дореволюционные дома, предмет разговора, иначе так бы не написали. Большинство как раз строились с деревянными перекрытиями. Даже более поздние довоенные сталинки (за редким исключением) также с деревянными

----------


## Antique

> вы слабо знаете дореволюционные дома, предмет разговора, иначе так бы не написали. Большинство как раз строились с деревянными перекрытиями. Даже более поздние довоенные сталинки (за редким исключением) также с деревянными


 Вы можете утверждать, что большинство доходных домов с 1990 по 1914 годы построено с деревянными перекрытиями?

----------


## Коло Бок

> Вы можете утверждать, что большинство доходных домов с 1990 по 1914 годы построено с деревянными перекрытиями?


 может с 1890 по 1914? 
Могу!

----------


## Antique

> может с 1890 по 1914? 
> Могу!


 нет, с 1900.   





> Могу!


 Да ну. Например?

----------


## Коло Бок

> нет, с 1900.   
> 
> 
> Да ну. Например?


 нужна статистика? Пройдитесь по любой среднестатистической улице (Тираспольская например или Старопортофранковская) и выясните материал перекрытий зданий.
 К тому же вы выбрали узкий промежуток времени. Не каждый одессит по внешнему виду дома с такой точностью может определить время постройки.
 Обыватель оперирует такими  временными категориями:
 -дореволюционные
- довоенные
- послевоенные 
- хрущёвский период
-брежневский
-современный

----------


## Скрытик

> Угумс, но это новый камень, кирху, можно сказать, построили заново.


 У меня есть фото Кирхи в лесах, в самом начале - точно тот же камень, ничего там заново не строили, кроме офисной пристройки сзади.

----------


## Скрытик

> первые дома с ж\б перекрытиями- послевоенные сталинки. И что? В чём глубокая суть "подхода с той стороны"??


 Нет, Килоповидла прав, даже не совсем. В частности, в бельгийке на Екатериненской угол Ланжероновской ж.б. перекрытия со дня строительства. В Одессе применялись самые современные технологии в то время.

----------


## Коло Бок

> Нет, Килоповидла прав, даже не совсем. В частности, в бельгийке на Екатериненской угол Ланжероновской ж.б. перекрытия со дня строительства. В Одессе применялись самые современные технологии в то время.


 этот дом-исключение. Я говорю о массовом строительстве, а не о единичных зданиях

----------


## Скрытик

> этот дом-исключение. Я говорю о массовом строительстве, а не о единичных зданиях


 Нет, таких домов несколько в Одессе. Мы это обсуждали с год назад в другой теме. Я отреагировал на фразу "первые дома..."

----------


## Antique

> нужна статистика? Пройдитесь по любой среднестатистической улице (Тираспольская например или Старопортофранковская) и выясните материал перекрытий зданий.


 Ну вы же говорите, что знаете. На той же Тираспольской в охватываемом периоде навряд ли больше трёх таких зданий. Одно архитектора Кюнера на углу Кузнечной, есть ещё ближе к Старопортофранковской, может что-то ещё. 





> К тому же вы выбрали узкий промежуток времени. Не каждый одессит по внешнему виду дома с такой точностью может определить время постройки.


 Именно на этот период приходится расцвет модерна, а значит приход новых технологий. Навряд-ли так называемые "бельгийки" не впишуться в данный промежуток времени.




> Обыватель оперирует такими  временными категориями:
>  -дореволюционные
> - довоенные
> - послевоенные 
> - хрущёвский период
> -брежневский
> -современный


 Дореволюционные здания - это очень обширный период. По такой системе можно всё после 1917-го года назвать послереволюционным.

----------


## Коло Бок

> Дореволюционные здания - это очень обширный период. По такой системе можно всё после 1917-го года назвать послереволюционным.


 а 15 лет начала прошлого века слишком узкий короткий срок и самое главное, трудноразличимый , малопонятный для обывателя. Именно для него термин бельгийка и придуман.
 Давайте тогда классифицировать дома 
1885-1900
1870-1885
1855-1870
и т.д. 
 И кому нужна та билиберда?

----------


## Richard

> к чему этот выделенный шрифт? Я и без него прекрасно считать умею , в отличие от авторов статьи и проекта. Мансарда не 2-х, а 3-х этажная (смотри чертёж)


 Я другие фото этого объекта видел. Сегодня их Кайзер в своем ЖЖ выложил :
[IMG]http://*************/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/copy-of-_p146835.jpg[/IMG]

Видите? 2 этажа, и никакого третьего Если состояние дома действительно такое, как описывает Кайзер, то слава богу что за него взялись  Пускай даже получаем в итоге эту уродскую надстройку. Потом в будущем ее всегда снести можно.

----------


## Коло Бок

> Я другие фото этого объекта видел. Сегодня их Кайзер в своем ЖЖ выложил :
> [IMG]http://*************/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/copy-of-_p146835.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Видите? 2 этажа, и никакого третьего


 окон не видно, "забыли" нарисовать. Высота мансарды говорит о наличии 3-го этажа

----------


## Richard

> окон не видно, "забыли" нарисовать. Высота мансарды говорит о наличии 3-го этажа


 Или о высоких потолках второго. Сложно сказать, исходя исключительно из внешнего вида.

----------


## Antique

> а 15 лет начала прошлого века слишком узкий короткий срок и самое главное, трудноразличимый , малопонятный для обывателя. Именно для него термин бельгийка и придуман.


 Надо не опускаться до "обывателя", а наоборот вытягивать его на надлежащий. уровень. А то похоже больше на Эллочку-людоедку с её лексиконом. К тому же эта тема явно не бытовая и требует знания терминов.





> Давайте тогда классифицировать дома 
> 1885-1900
> 1870-1885
> 1855-1870
> и т.д. 
>  И кому нужна та билиберда?


 Если так классифицировать ,то тогда точно будет белиберда, но я такого не предлагал. Выделить самые технологически совершенные дома можно просто по году их постройки и типу (доходный дом). Для этого не требуется выдумывать кучу параметров вроде этажности или высоты стен и новые слова. Как вы сами сказали ,таких зданий не так много, и это потому, что за 14-15 лет их не успели построить в весомом количестве, по сравнению со зданиями 40-90 годов ХІХ века.




> окон не видно, "забыли" нарисовать. Высота мансарды говорит о наличии 3-го этажа


 Этот проект скорее всего окончательный, картинки которые мы видели ранее скорее всего были одним из вариантов. Ну что же, этот вариант не так режет глаза.




> окон не видно, "забыли" нарисовать. Высота мансарды говорит о наличии 3-го этажа


 Ах, ещё раз повторю.. Это так называемый чердак, если планируется лифт, то там будет располагаться лифтовое хозяйство, и ещё что нибудь в этом роде.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я другие фото этого объекта видел. Сегодня их Кайзер в своем ЖЖ выложил :
> 
> 
> Видите? 2 этажа, и никакого третьего Если состояние дома действительно такое, как описывает Кайзер, то слава богу что за него взялись  Пускай даже получаем в итоге эту уродскую надстройку. Потом в будущем ее всегда снести можно.


 Т.е. фотошопу ты больше доверяешь чем официальному проекту? 
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=12612906&postcount=3483
Смотри внимательнее - 2 этажа и мансарда.

----------


## Richard

> Т.е. фотошопу ты больше доверяешь чем официальному проекту? 
> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=12612906&postcount=3483
> Смотри внимательнее - 2 этажа и мансарда.


 Я фактам доверяю  :smileflag:  Я помню как строили Орфей возле оперного, и как по факту он оказался на три этажа больше, чем по чертежам. Как по мне, так совершенно не важно сколько этажей (бред конечно, мансарда это есть один - последний - этаж) имеет эта пристройка. 2 или 3 - все равно она уродская. Главное что в последствии ее можно безболезненно снести. Это не гостиница Одесса в морпорту.

----------


## myspring73

> Этот проект скорее всего окончательный, картинки которые мы видели ранее скорее всего были одним из вариантов. Ну что же, этот вариант не так режет глаза.
> 
> Ах, ещё раз повторю.. Это так называемый чердак, если планируется лифт, то там будет располагаться лифтовое хозяйство, и ещё что нибудь в этом роде.


 Не  соглашусь категорически. Приведите массу примеров по итогам строительства(реконструкции) в центре города, где в итоге получали ТАКОЙ чердак (для лифта, склада тряпочек и ветоши, и т.п.) Сомневаюсь, что преуспеете. А вот противоположных примеров можно привести массу. Это все тот же доходный дом (если оперировать старыми понятиями, пусть и большим допущением). А что это значит? Что каждый метр должен приносить деньги! Какой чердак?)))))) 7 окон по фасаду, не меньше 15 метров. да в глубину метров 6. 90-метровый (по самым скромным прикидкам) чердак со вспомогательными помещениями)))
Да и самое главное, почему вдруг такая захлестывающая радость у всех возникла - ах, там не три этажа мансарда, а всего два! ВЫСОТА осталась неизменной!!! и она все так же не вписывается в окружающие здания.

----------


## Коло Бок

> Ах, ещё раз повторю.. Это так называемый чердак, если планируется лифт, то там будет располагаться лифтовое хозяйство, и ещё что нибудь в этом роде.


 лифтовое хозяйство на площади в несколько сот метров и стоимостью от 2000\м2.
 Театр абсурда

----------


## Коло Бок

> Я фактам доверяю  Я помню как строили Орфей возле оперного, и как по факту он оказался на три этажа больше, чем по чертежам. Как по мне, так совершенно не важно сколько этажей (бред конечно, мансарда это есть один - последний - этаж) имеет эта пристройка. 2 или 3 - все равно она уродская. Главное что в последствии ее можно безболезненно снести. Это не гостиница Одесса в морпорту.


 снос этажа в Орфее, приятное исключение. Городская власть и лично Мэр как угодно напряглись, чтобы добиться этого. 
 Лишние полноценные этажи (не мансардные) тоже можно снести, вопрос в желании.
 На Западе мансарды тоже делают многоэтажными

----------


## Antique

> лифтовое хозяйство на площади в несколько сот метров и стоимостью от 2000\м2. Театр абсурда


 Это вы предлагаете лифтовое хозяйство на площади в несколько сот метров. Очень удобно свои выводы приписывать кому нибудь другому ,а потом обвинить в их несостоятельности.




> Да и самое главное, почему вдруг такая захлестывающая радость у всех возникла - ах, там не три этажа мансарда, а всего два! ВЫСОТА осталась неизменной!!! и она все так же не вписывается в окружающие здания.


 Поимённо, пожалуйста.




> Не  соглашусь категорически. Приведите массу примеров по итогам строительства(реконструкции) в центре города, где в итоге получали ТАКОЙ чердак (для лифта, склада тряпочек и ветоши, и т.п.)


 не приведу, в тот момент меня не интересовали номера этих домов или перечень установленного оборудования. Возможно ,что это было не в Одессе.. а может там действительно будет жилые помещения, этот вариант тоже не следует сбрасывать со счетов. Доказать тот или иной вариант можно только имея соответствующие документы на руках. По моему мнению об этом несущественно спорить.

----------


## brassl

> снос этажа в Орфее, приятное исключение. Городская власть и лично Мэр как угодно напряглись, чтобы добиться этого. 
>  Лишние полноценные этажи (не мансардные) тоже можно снести, вопрос в желании.
>  На Западе мансарды тоже делают многоэтажными


 Лично напрягся? Для города? Смешно...
Скорее для того что б удовлетворить свои амбиции, в данном случае они совпали с интересами города. :smileflag:

----------


## exse

Здесь, вроде бы, есть за что глазу зацепиться, чтобы "определиться на местности".

----------


## mlch

> Здесь, вроде бы, есть за что глазу зацепиться, чтобы "определиться на местности".
> Вложение 1232868


 Мне кажется - Преображенская. Слева - строящийся Пассаж в лесах. Справа, в перспективе - пожарная каланча на Преображенской угол Полицейской.

----------


## Antique

> Мне кажется - Преображенская. Слева - строящийся Пассаж в лесах. Справа, в перспективе - пожарная каланча на Преображенской угол Полицейской.


 Правдоподобно, но мне кажется, что в том секторе этажность зданий поменьше.

----------


## Скрытик

Либо угол Новосельского, а впереди собор.

----------


## Trs

Это не Преображенская - соседний с Пассажем дом Мими выглядит иначе. А вот дом с антресолями напоминает мне здание, второе от угла Греческой с Красным переулком, оно сейчас зелёное. Но тогда вызывает сомнения каланча.

----------


## mlch

> Либо угол Новосельского, а впереди собор.


 Если имеешь в виду Успенскую церковь, то не получается. Она была построена в 1869 году. А на снимке (если это колокольня) еще нет купола. А рельсы (трамвайные или от конки) - уже есть. 
Если же речь идет о Кафедральном соборе - тоже нет. У него и колокольня по другому выглядит и не видно ее с такого ракурса.

----------


## myspring73

Если считать это Преображенской, то тогда странным выглядит направление движения телег с убитыми, в той стороне разве были еврейские кладбища?
хотя, могли и в сторону морга ехать в Валиховский

----------


## Antique

> Но тогда вызывает сомнения каланча.


 На Кирху не похоже, но версия со строящимся собором тоже неплоха.





> Если считать это Преображенской, то тогда странным выглядит направление движения телег с убитыми, в той стороне разве были еврейские кладбища?


 В городе все православные и католические церкви обращены апсидами на Восток или Юго-Восток, только кирха стоит наоборот, так что если на фото действительно церковь, то повозки движуться на Север, так что даже если не Пеображенская, то направление то же.

----------


## REDSOX

А если каланча...? То это Бунина угол Красного.

----------


## Abag

Еще можно предположить, что это каланча Алексеевского участка на Пантелеймоновской, но тогда должна быть видна привокзальная площадь.

----------


## myspring73

Для привязки по времени - скорее всего на фото жертвы погрома в конце октября 1905 г. По времени года подходит - одежда, голые деревья, плюс существование конки в городе (электрич.трамвай пустили в 1910 г, две подводы с погибшими (количество погибших при погроме 1881 было небольшим, а вот в 1905 - около 400 человек).

----------


## myspring73

и вопрос возник при поиске



> Маршруты конки не имели номеров: на вагонах были надписи с названиями конечных остановок. Депо для 190 вагонов находилось на Куликовом поле, а 399 лошадей размещались *в конюшнях в Ботаническом саду*, устройство которого было начато при Ланжероне и завершено при генерал-губернаторе М.С. Воронцове.


 где были эти конюшни на четыре сотни лошадей (это ведь немалая площадь)?

----------


## mlch

> и вопрос возник при поиске
> 
> 
> где были эти конюшни на четыре сотни лошадей (это ведь немалая площадь)?


 Поскольку Ботанический сад размещался на территории нынешней обладминистрации, значит и конюшни были где-то там. 
Участок, ограниченный Канатной, Ботанической (Гагарина), Новоаркадийской дорогой (Шевченко) и Семинарской.

----------


## mlch

Нашел сегодня вот такую табличку из "раньшего времени"

----------


## Trs

Потрясающе... А у меня всё больше относительно современных - не "трусите ковры в парадной", "сохраняйте драгоценный жилой фонд"...

----------


## myspring73

> Поскольку Ботанический сад размещался на территории нынешней обладминистрации, значит и конюшни были где-то там. 
> Участок, ограниченный Канатной, Ботанической (Гагарина), Новоаркадийской дорогой (Шевченко) и Семинарской.


 Спасибо за разъяснение (плюс пока не работает). И сразу продолжение к вопросам - а куда Ботанический сад делся? (простите серость)

----------


## VicTur

> Нашел сегодня вот такую табличку из "раньшего времени"


 Где находится эта табличка?

----------


## mlch

> Где находится эта табличка?


 Базарная 16 во дворе на левой стене.

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо за разъяснение (плюс пока не работает). И сразу продолжение к вопросам - а куда Ботанический сад делся? (простите серость)


 Ботанический сад переехал на нынешние территории на Французском бульваре. 
На старой территории оставался питомник, который был при советской власти преобразован в Горзелентрест и находился на этой территории до начала 1980-х. Потом его вывели на нынешнее место на Варненской. А на его площадях построили здание обкома партии (нынешняя обладминистрация). И начали строить здание, в котором сейчас Имэксбанк.

----------


## mlch

> А если каланча...? То это Бунина угол Красного.


 А разве по Бунина трамваи или конка ходили?

----------


## brassl

Добавил виды - Преображенская улица, Фонтанская дорога, Приютский переулок, Прохоровская площадь, Михайловская площадь, Полицейская улица....

Где это?

----------


## brassl

Помогите разобраться с "птичьми полетами"  :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

птичий полёт № 1 снят с соборной площади 1, видно гостиницу центральную

----------


## mlch

> Помогите разобраться с "птичьми полетами" 
> Вложение 1235284
> 
> Вложение 1235285


 Со вторым - просто.
Это вид на Преображенскую угол Греческой с крыши дома Руссова.
Четко узнаваем 36-й номер по Преображенской. 
На месте 38-го номера - стройплощадка.
Очень хорошо видны Покровская церковь и католический собор на Екатерининской.

С первым - подумать надо. 
Там четко только оперный просматривается.

----------


## mlch

> птичий полёт № 1 снят с соборной площади 1, видно гостиницу центральную


 Похоже.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Нашел сегодня вот такую табличку из "раньшего времени"


 Троицкая/Канатная

----------


## mlch

> Троицкая/Канатная


 Возможно, что там тоже есть. Моя - на Базарной 16

----------


## Пушкин

> Со вторым - просто.
> Это вид на Преображенскую угол Греческой с крыши дома Руссова.
> Четко узнаваем 36-й номер по Преображенской. 
> На месте 38-го номера - стройплощадка.
> Очень хорошо видны Покровская церковь и католический собор на Екатерининской.
> 
> С первым - подумать надо. 
> Там четко только оперный просматривается.


 Не совсем согласен со вторым фото - мне кажется это Александровский угол Жуковского

----------


## myspring73

> Где это?
> Вложение 1235236


 Поскольку конка не имела номеров, а только надписи конечных остановок, то, если удастся разобрать, что это за "...сская" на опрокинувшейся конке, будет легче  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Не совсем согласен со вторым фото - мне кажется это Александровский угол Жуковского


 На Александровском проспекте в квартале между Жуковского и Еврейской была Покровская церковь. Она прекрасно видна в глубине снимка.

----------


## Скрытик

> птичий полёт № 1 снят с соборной площади 1, видно гостиницу центральную


 Оперный очень далеко как для для соборки. Мне кажется район Тираспольской.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Добавил виды - Преображенская улица, Фонтанская дорога, Приютский переулок, Прохоровская площадь, Михайловская площадь, Полицейская улица....
> 
> Где это?
> Вложение 1235236


 Тираспольская площадь?

----------


## Sergey_L

Всё-таки первое фото снято с дома по Соборной пл.1, на переднем плане хорошо видна крыша дома 40 по Преображенской.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Сегодня Одесса лишилась ещё одного памятника архитектуры - сгорел дом детского творчества на Троицой (квартал между Ришельевской и Екатериненской, рядом Греческая церковь и больница). Диагноз - поджог. Ночью крышу облили керосином или уайт-спиритом. Огонь начался с крышы. Полностью выгорел второй этаж.
> Дом был после капитального ремонта, прошлым летом ремонтировали при  помощи греческой общины.
> Поджоги продолжаются. 
> Чиновники- сообщники гэя по разрушению центра города тоже должны исчезнуть с лица города - это и бровин и мещеряков и штербулиха и прочия и прочия.....


 Полный п((((((

----------


## JN

Да сколько же можно! Так одни фотографии и останутся. 

Есть предложение собрать список всех памятников архитектуры, потерянных Одессой с 1991(94, т.к. до него, вроде не теряли), с указанием почему потеряли и что там теперь. Потом разберемся чего с ним делать.

----------


## Antique

> Да сколько же можно! Так одни фотографии и останутся. 
> 
> Есть предложение собрать список всех памятников архитектуры, потерянных Одессой с 1991(94, т.к. до него, вроде не теряли), с указанием почему потеряли и что там теперь. Потом разберемся чего с ним делать.


 А лучше с советского времени, для общей картины. До советского времени вроде не было памятников архитектуры. Только я сам данными не владею  :smileflag: 

Ну и что можно сказать по дому: Не первый и не последний. Можно только сожалеть.

----------


## Пушкин

> На Александровском проспекте в квартале между Жуковского и Еврейской была Покровская церковь. Она прекрасно видна в глубине снимка.


 Да вы правы, мне показалось что это Свято Троицкая церковь  на Екатериниской :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Добавил виды - Хаджибеевский лиман, Фонтанская дорога, Внешний бульвар,  Базарная улица. Всем большое спасибо за обсуждения фото.
Даже не знаю спрашивать или нет....дополнения у кого то есть ? :smileflag: 

Вид известный, но простите мое не знание, по какой улице народ движется на переднем плане?

----------


## Скрытик

Балковская?

----------


## brassl

> Поскольку конка не имела номеров, а только надписи конечных остановок, то, если удастся разобрать, что это за "...сская" на опрокинувшейся конке, будет легче


 

Вот увеличил - может поможет.  ....российская, а вот что в начале...

----------


## mlch

> Вложение 1236997
> 
> Вот увеличил - может поможет.  ....российская, а вот что в начале...


 Малороссийская.
Маршрут - "Торговая - Малороссийская"
Институт благородных девиц - Торговая - Нежинская - Тираспольский павильон - Преображенская - Привозная пл. - Старое кладбище - Мечникова - Малороссийская - Алексеевская пл. - Большой Вокзал (Одесса-Товарная)

Малороссийская сейчас - Лазарева

----------


## brassl

Спасибо, теперь наверно легче будет найти улицу.

К своему стыду, я только сегодня узнал что у нас уже нет санатория Россия. Нашел фото санатория, решил по Гису уточнить номер, в Гисе нет...перезвонил знакомым, а они говорят что на месте санатория - котеджи, правда еще не оформленные. Полный п...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Спасибо, теперь наверно легче будет найти улицу.


 Да это же Нежинская угол Тираспольской - вид со стороны Тираспольской площади.

----------


## Antique

> К своему стыду, я только сегодня узнал что у нас уже нет санатория Россия.


 Там было что-то интересное? Санаторий находился на чкаловском неподалёку от гостинницы Юнность. Сейчас там руины.

----------


## Trs

Там был очень славный парк и два корпуса 1930-х годов. Высотный корпус оставят, заброшенный первый корпус (один из старых) доломали ещё в 2008 году, кажется. наверное, разобрали уже и остальные.

----------


## exse

Хотел разместить очередную "угадайку", но потом решил, что это тоже может представлять интерес, т.к. имеет прямое отношение к Одессе:

----------


## Bvlgari

Вырезка из старой газеты.
Страница из издания "Illustrated London News", 1855 г

----------


## OMF

> Да это же Нежинская угол Тираспольской - вид со стороны Тираспольской площади.


 Не получается. Нежинская угол Тираспольской и ЕСТЬ Тираспольская пл.

На Малороссийской линии такие перекрестки были на Старопортофранковской/Торговой, Преображенской/Успенской/Пантелеймоновской, вроде все...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Не получается. Нежинская угол Тираспольской и ЕСТЬ Тираспольская пл.


 Так я и говорю - снято со стороны Тираспольской площади. Слева виден дом находящийся на углу УЛИЦ Нежинской и Тираспольской. Да вот же он. его ни с чем не спутаешь.

----------


## myspring73

Всех смущает наличие тротуара и ограждения по правую руку, и явно прямоугольная форма его. Насчет дома сомнений нет давно. а вот сама форма площади - как-то смущает...

----------


## mlch

> Всех смущает наличие тротуара и ограждения по правую руку, и явно прямоугольная форма его. Насчет дома сомнений нет давно. а вот сама форма площади - как-то смущает...


 Было там ограждение. Было. :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Сегодня Одесса лишилась ещё одного памятника архитектуры - сгорел дом детского творчества на Троицой (квартал между Ришельевской и Екатериненской, рядом Греческая церковь и больница). Диагноз - поджог. Ночью крышу облили керосином или уайт-спиритом. Огонь начался с крышы. Полностью выгорел второй этаж.
> Дом был после капитального ремонта, прошлым летом ремонтировали при  помощи греческой общины.


 Если речь идёт о станции юных техников, то я в шоке. Я же совсем недавно фотографировал там старые перила. В том числе и на втором этаже. Разговаривал с директором, милейшей женщиной.
Вот эти фотографии:

----------


## VicTur

Станция юных техников, продолжение:

----------


## VicTur

Станция юных техников, ещё снимки:

----------


## Pumik

Книги по истории Новороссиии
http://sites.google.com/site/phoenixlibr/literatura/novoroslib

----------


## OMF

> Было там ограждение. Было.


 Меня смущало двустороннее движение конки с той стороны. Не видно пути разворота линии "Слободка-Романовка", а при его наличии неясно, зачем нужен тот путь, на котором лежит перевернутая конка. Если же снимок сделан ДО продления линии на Слободку к Тираспольской пл. (она изначально была только до Старопортофранковской), то все становится на место.

----------


## brassl

Добавил виды - Старопортофранковская улица, Николаевский бульвар, Николаевский бульвар. Дюк, Малофонтанская дорога,
Лермонтовская улица...

----------


## JN

> Если речь идёт о станции юных техников, то я в шоке.


  Именно о ней.

----------


## SaMoVar

Я там морзянку учил... Ампутация за ампутацией(((

----------


## brassl

Добавил виды - Сабанеев Мост, Греческая улица и площадь, Хрустальный переулок, Пушкинская улица. (просмотревшим спасибо, не знаю кому, но три человека смотрят постоянно  :smileflag: , работаем дальше)

На сегодня все  :smileflag:  (в общей коллекции 1695 видов)

----------


## brassl

Ребята, а это где?

----------


## TrinCh

> Ребята, а это где?
> Вложение 1240832


 высокий-цветаева? похоже, только там сейчас на этаж выше...

----------


## brassl

> высокий-цветаева? похоже, только там сейчас на этаж выше...


 Похоже, но какое из трех?

----------


## TrinCh

> Похоже, но какое из трех?
> 
> Вложение 1240917


 во, нашел  :smileflag: 
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=11472530&postcount=1845

да, похоже на хуторская(цветаева)-высокий. только на этаж выше. на мечникова 3х этажное здание судя по ссылке выше тоже богодельня и пишут что 2 этажа достроены, так что тоже может быть, но я там фасад не помню

----------


## brassl

Ну, что, один вид определили.
Спасибо!!
Вот еще один  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Греческую площадь напоминает.

----------


## brassl

НУ что продолжаем?
Нашел только что в сетке.
Может не по теме форума, но интересно.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну, что, один вид определили.
> Спасибо!!
> Вот еще один 
> Вложение 1241223


 Старый Базар - сквер

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Срочно нужна книга "Одесса. Очерк истории города-героя", точнее данные из этой книги, в он-лайн режиме.
>  Кто может помочь?
> 
> Пы.Сы. пост удалю до конца дня.


 Есть такая книга. какие данные из нее вас интересуют?

----------


## OdGen

> [О санатории Россия] Там было что-то интересное? Санаторий находился на чкаловском неподалёку от гостинницы Юнность. Сейчас там руины.


 Таки БЫЛО. Там был хутор графа Сен-При, а здания, которые были еще в 2007 году, тоже довольно интересны.

----------


## OdGen

Тайна лесов на домах в центре Одессы раскрыта! Ну, а кто контролирует фирму «Реставратор 1946», Вы наверное, уже догадались  :smileflag:  (если нет, поищите в интернете).

Статья в газете «Сегодня» от 14 июня *«Фасадам в центре Одессы вернут "лицо" и атлантов»* http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14144852.html

Лицевую часть 54 домов в центре Одессы укрепят и покрасят, аварийные элементы декора заменят новыми

В Одессе начались масштабные работы по обновлению аварийных фасадов наиболее знаковых для города зданий. Всего их, по словам начальника областного управления охраны памятников культурного наследия Натальи Штербуль, 54. Общая площадь реставрируемых фасадов — 60 тыс. кв. м. Заказчиком работ является управление капстроительства мэрии, подрядной организацией — ООО «Реставратор 1946». При этом, что важно, финансироваться обновление будет по принципу «утром стулья, вечером деньги», то есть подрядчик сначала выполнит заказ и только потом ему заплатят (примерно по такой же схе¬ме «Реставратор» обновлял Екатерининскую площадь в 2007 году). Дело в том, что в настоящее время необходимых средств в горбюджете нет, а работы проводить надо немедленно, иначе будет поздно: некоторые здания уже буквально сыпятся. 
Отметим, что реставрация будет капитальной. Фасады укрепят, заменят аварийные элементы декора, покрасят. В некоторых случаях — одновременно отремонтируют кровлю. По словам строителей, которые занимаются этими работами, во многом именно состоянием крыш, которые не ремонтировались годами, вследствие чего вода беспрепятственно стекает по стенам, проникая в трещины, и обусловлено аховое состояние зданий в исторической части. «Легче один раз на 3 тысячи гривен залатать крышу, чем на 3 миллиона потом ремонтировать фасад», — уверен прораб Николай. Кроме того, по его словам, очень часто причиной разрушительных процессов становится самовольный ремонт крыши, когда кровлю по ошибке «втыкают» в карниз. Из-за этого, кстати, начали подтекать стены некоторых домов на Екатерининской площади. 
Среди фасадов, которые планируется привести в порядок и дом №8 на ул. Бунина, где в январе этого года рухнул один из атлантов. Кроме того, будет реконструироваться фасад дома на углу ул. Софиевской и Преображенской, два фасада на Торговой, фасады в Лермонтовском переулке и на Ришельевской — угол Жуковского. Сколько времени займет этот процесс и какую сумму планирует потратить «Реставратор», пока неизвестно. «Сначала необходимо закончить оформление необходимых документов», — заявил нам представитель фирмы. 
О. Константинов

----------


## REDSOX

Обратил внимание на работы,  проводимые по Польской(теперь Качинского). Там покрасили фасады, но крыши даже не тронули. Я имею в виду водостоки. Кому нужна такая показуха??? Мене сердце вещует, что и на Бунина будет такой же показон.(

----------


## OdGen

Зря Вы так!  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:  
Вспомните анекдот: 
- Рабинович! Это Вы подарили молодым на свадьбу пустой конверт! 
 - А что, конверт уже ничего не стоит?!
Так вот, применительно к нашей ситуации: "а что, строительные леса уже ничего не стоят?!"

----------


## Trs

Опять Инкор. У одного атланта будет лицо Гурвица, а другого - Тарпана, чувствую...

----------


## Пушкин

> Опять Инкор. У одного атланта будет лицо Гурвица, а другого - Тарпана, чувствую...


 100%

----------


## brassl

Продолжаем обновления - Андреевский (Куяльницкий) лиман, Ришельевская улица. Вид на городской театр, Ришельевская улица, Городской театр...

Не у кого нет в нормальном виде этих (отмечено красным) видов (простите за повтор :smileflag: )

----------


## OdGen

> Опять Инкор. У одного атланта будет лицо Гурвица, а другого - Тарпана, чувствую...


 Ну почему-же обязательно лицо ? Может быть, от одного возьмут торс, а от другого - нос или (изв*е*ните), уши?  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:  К тому же инициалы обоих (пока) достойно соседствует на одной известной площади.
А вообще идея у Вас хорошая!  :smileflag:  Может быть, кто-то изобразит?

----------


## OdGen

> Продолжаем обновления - Андреевский (Куяльницкий) лиман, Ришельевская улица. Вид на городской театр, Ришельевская улица, Городской театр...
> 
> Не у кого нет в нормальном виде этих видов (простите за повтор)
> Вложение 1244357


 Есть, уважаемый *brassl*, в "нормальном" виде, то есть в оригинале, фото Николаевского бульвара, и открытка Большого Фонтана (Золотого Берега), но в несколько ином ракурсе.

1. Дореволюционная открытка - Золотой Берег (Большой Фонтан)


2. Бульвар Фельдмана (бывший Николаевский) - открытка конца 1920-х - начала 1930-х годов, дублирующая дореволюционную

----------


## brassl

> Есть, дорогой brassl в "нормальном" виде, то есть в оригинале, фото Николаевского бульвара, и открытка Большого Фонтана (Золотого Берега), но в несколько ином ракурсе.


 А можно как-то копию этих видов в нормальном разрешении.
А то книга из которой эти виды, кусается по цене, очень для меня чуйствительно :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну почему-же обязательно лицо ? Может быть, от одного возьмут торс, а от другого - нос или (изв*е*ните), уши?    К тому же инициалы обоих (пока) достойно соседствует на одной известной площади.
> А вообще идея у Вас хорошая!  Может быть, кто-то изобразит?


  Один обрезан второй нет, хотя первому по моему надо сделать обрезание повторно, может тогда что то дойдёт...

----------


## brassl

> Один обрезан второй нет, хотя первому по моему надо сделать обрезание повторно, может тогда что то дойдёт...


 Я прошу прощения, "обрезание или отрезание" ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Я прошу прощения, "обрезание или отрезание" ?


 Ну мы же не изверги... :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Ну мы же не изверги...


  :smileflag:  , а жаль ...

Добавил папку "ИНТЕРЬЕРЫ" - буду потихоньку пополнять, может кто подсобит?  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> А можно как-то копию этих видов в нормальном разрешении.
> А то книга из которой эти виды, кусается по цене, очень для меня чуйствительно


 Когда буду смотреть альбомы, отсниму в нормальном разрешении.

----------


## OdGen

Пушкину плюс поставьте  :smileflag: ,  а лучше - два  :smileflag: .

----------


## brassl

> Когда буду смотреть альбомы, отсниму в нормальном разрешении.


 Спасибо!

И еще - если кто увидит фото со своих сайтов без ссылки на них, подскажите пожалуйста, поставлю. Поверте- не со зла и не корысти ради  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Пушкину плюс поставьте ,  а лучше - два .


 А лучше 10... :smileflag:  я уже инструмент готовлю, вино, молитвы, только бы клиент пришел, а там... :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Зачем это всё? Быстро и прогрессивно

Гильотина настольная "Робеспьер" - лучший выбор для такого значительного... лица.

----------


## Пушкин

> Зачем это всё? Быстро и прогрессивно
> 
> Гильотина настольная "Робеспьер" - лучший выбор для такого значительного... лица.


 Эээ не скажи, тут же главное процедура - процесс, а не конечный результат... :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> А лучше 10... я уже инструмент готовлю, вино, молитвы, только бы клиент пришел, а там...


 Да, я продешевил  :smileflag: . Коллеги! Поставьте Пушкину 10 (десять) плюсов!  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Такое подойдёт?


 Подойдет!!!
Только адрес ( что это ) скиньте...

Да, еще ... таких заказчиков ждать нельзя - на дом, батенька, на дом ехать надоть.. :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

*brassl* 
А может и не нужно интереьеры никакие делать (или хотя бы адрес не давать  :smileflag:  )? Вдруг это все быстро гореть начнет, или лесами обрастать с целью дальнейшей "реставрации" силами заезжих Рафшанов и Джамшудов? А так глядишь, еще простоят пару лет...

----------


## Trs

Однозначно по интерьерам не надо давать адрес. Это же толпы интересующихся. Кому надо - тот узнает или найдёт.

----------


## brassl

Понял, погорячился, исправлюсь. Давайте тогда старые интерьеры выкладывать с дореволюционных видов. Или тоже не пойдет ?

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, я продешевил . Коллеги! Поставьте Пушкину 10 (десять) плюсов!


  ну не надо уж так

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, еще ... таких заказчиков ждать нельзя - на дом, батенька, на дом ехать надоть..


 Это дело без желания клиента, в таком возрасте, не делается... :smileflag:  Да и одного желания, за частую, бывает мало - делами нужно доказывать...

----------


## brassl

Ну, что раз "ИНТЕРЬЕРЫ" не прошли....закинул папку "ОДЕССКИЕ ВИЗИТЫ", выложил 4 фото, у меня больше пока по теме нет. Ребята, фото Высоцкого в Одессе ни у кого нет?

----------


## OdGen

> Понял, погорячился, исправлюсь. Давайте тогда старые интерьеры выкладывать с дореволюционных видов. Или тоже не пойдет ?


 Это не указание Вам, это пока что повод для небольшой дискуссии. Все равно гореть-то будет.

----------


## OdGen

> ну не надо уж так


  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Ну, что раз "ИНТЕРЬЕРЫ" не прошли....закинул папку "ОДЕССКИЕ ВИЗИТЫ", выложил 4 фото, у меня больше пока по теме нет. Ребята, фото Высоцкого в Одессе ни у кого нет?


 Высоцкого нет, есть фото Машкова на съемках "Ликвидации" осенью 2007 года, точь в точь как на аватаре Пушкина  :smileflag: .

----------


## brassl

> ВЫсоцкого нет, есть фото Машкова на съемках "Ликвидации" осенью 2007года, точь в точь как на аватаре Пушкина .


 Жаль, что Семеныча нет, но будем искать  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Жаль, что Семеныча нет, но будем искать


 Нет Семеныча, но мы его любим  :smileflag: .

----------


## TrinCh

> Высоцкого нет, есть фото Машкова на съемках "Ликвидации" осенью 2007 года, точь в точь как на аватаре Пушкина .


 а тут обадва, и Пушкин, и Семеныч  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> а тут обадва, и Пушкин, и Семеныч


 Да, жаль только это стоп кадр из фильма. Вот если б фото.....

Добавил Рекламу...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот еще один 
> Вложение 1241223


 brassl, я считаю, что на фото Новый базар, а точнее Новобазарный переулок, угол Торговой.

----------


## brassl

Может быть, давайте посмотрим, может еще кто что подскажет.
Пока три варианта.
- Привоз
- Старобазарный сквер и Ваш.
Своего к сожалению у меня нет. Вернее я думал Привоз, но вот где?

----------


## SaMoVar

> brassl, я считаю, что на фото Новый базар, а точнее Новобазарный переулок, угол Торговой.


 Моя ИМХА - старобазарный сквер, там где цветочный павильон построили.

----------


## TrinCh

чорд, не идет из головы несколько дней

вроде и рельсов вокруг быть не может, но башня похожа

----------


## Пушкин

> Может быть, давайте посмотрим, может еще кто что подскажет.
> Пока три варианта.
> - Привоз
> - Старобазарный сквер и Ваш.
> Своего к сожалению у меня нет. Вернее я думал Привоз, но вот где?


 Фасад Жилых домов и базар - Старый базар однозначно.

----------


## Скрытик

> чорд, не идет из головы несколько дней
> 
> вроде и рельсов вокруг быть не может, но башня похожа


 Нет, это однозначно Преображенская. Угол только не могу определить - вышел на угол Новосельской - очень близко. Возможно в районе Тирасполькой площади.Сделал фото, но собор очень засвеченный получился - золотой купол...

----------


## brassl

Ну что, добавляем дальше, тем паче что народ активизировался, столько просмотров  :smileflag:  - Фонтанская дорога, Соборная площадь, Порт, Андреевский (Куяльницкий) лиман и до вечера буду заливать рекламу.

----------


## exse

Что-то плохо мои "угадайки" опознаются... В лучшем случае, каждая вторая.

Вот еще одна "непонятка" - написано "порт Одесса", но кругом какие-то горы? Больше похоже на Севастополь. Опечатка? Или я неправильно прочитал готику?

----------


## SaMoVar

Двежжа какая-то. Однозначно не Одесса.

----------


## Klara-Lara

Написано-то Одесса. Вот только что на фото...Мне на Севастополь тоже не похоже.

----------


## mlch

> Написано-то Одесса. Вот только что на фото...Мне на Севастополь тоже не похоже.


 Написано - *Obejja*
На каком языке это слово Одессу обозначает? :smileflag:

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Написано - *Obejja*
> На каком языке это слово Одессу обозначает?


 Написано на немецком "Der Hafen von Odessa. Nach einer photographischer Aufnahme" - "Порт Одессы. Фотографическая съемка"

----------


## mlch

> Написано на немецком "Der Hafen von Odessa. Nach einer photographischer Aufnahme" - "Порт Одессы. Фотографическая съемка"


 Я, к сожалению, не знаток готических шрифтов. Но если они так извращаются, что "d" у них выглядит, как "в", а "s" - как "j", то я не завидую тем, кто вынужден на них постоянно читать. :smileflag: 
А на фотографии однозначно - не Одесса. Нету у нас таких гор.

----------


## OMF

> Написано - *Obejja*
> На каком языке это слово Одессу обозначает?


 Это готика, там все буквы не так

----------


## exse

> Написано - *Obejja*
> На каком языке это слово Одессу обозначает?


 Это т.н. ФРАКТУРА (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Фрактура)

----------


## brassl

Хоть плюсов и не ставят, но смотрят  :smileflag:  
Продолжаем -
Добавил Порт.Пушкинская улица.Александровский парк. Выставка 1910 года.  Реклама.
Вопрос для всех.
Если это только технически возможно.
В книгах о Одессе очень много дат, что если общими усилиями создать хронологическую таблицу, если возможно то со ссылками на фото упоминаемых в таблице зданий.
К примеру-
1871	В Одессе открыто Одесское отделение Русского Петербургского     
технического общества.
           Открыта Одесская астрономическая обсерватория.
           На городской сцене впервые выступил выдающийся украинский актер 
           М.  Кропивницкий.
           Создано Греческое благотворительное общество.
           В Новороссийском университете началась преподавательская деятельность  
           видного русского ученого И. М. Сеченова. 
           Построено училище Святого Павла  (нынешний институт связи)	 

1872-1873	Второе пребывание в Одессе основательницы Всемирного 
                      теософского общества Е.П. Блаватской.

1872	Открытие Бессарабско-Таврического Земельного банка. Открытие  
           Днестровского водопровода. В Одессе произведена однодневная перепись
           населения.
           Яков Фанкони открыл кафе “Fanconi” на углу Ланжероновской и  
           Екатерининской в доме полковника Григорьева

ВАШИ МНЕНИЯ?

----------


## Виолетта27

Хм... Такая таблица потянет на целую книгу))) Издадим и будем деньги грести лопатой. Даже если не будем, все равно будем испытывать чувство гордости))

----------


## brassl

Ну вот из чуйства гордости можно и поработать :smileflag:

----------


## Виолетта27

У меня предложение. За желающими закрепить по десятилетию, и скидывать уже даты человеку, который занимается тем или иным десятилетием, чтобы он их систематизировал.

----------


## brassl

А у меня первый вопрос  :smileflag: 
1851 17 июня – произведена была на морском берегу внизу бульварной лестницы закладка часовни с малым храмом внутри ее во имя «Всех Святых Российских» 

А почему тогда везде на фото пишется Николаевская? или это разные церкви?

----------


## SaMoVar

Клуб одесситов запустил проект - электронная энциклопедия. Биографии известных людей, связанные с Одессой. Инфы будет вагон - издаваться будет в виде диска.

----------


## Byblik

> Клуб одесситов запустил проект - электронная энциклопедия. Биографии известных людей, связанные с Одессой. Инфы будет вагон - издаваться будет в виде диска.


 Ух ты!Уже хочу!
А еще я увидела на книжке-шикарное издание про Одессу, двухтомник, каждый том по 450 грн,ну очень бы хотелось,но не знаю есть ли смысл-хорошее ли издание,и внутри ее тоже не показывают..

----------


## brassl

> Ух ты!Уже хочу!
> А еще я увидела на книжке-шикарное издание про Одессу, двухтомник, каждый том по 450 грн,ну очень бы хотелось,но не знаю есть ли смысл-хорошее ли издание,и внутри ее тоже не показывают..


 А кто автор????

----------


## Byblik

> А кто автор????


 Там нет конкретного автора,мне сказали,что это издание канадское по заказу кого-то там,а еще одна книга была написанная Круком,но у меня фильм есть его-не сильно впечатлил,я уже все знала,о чем рассказывал он

----------


## exse

А это узнаваемо?

----------


## Скрытик

Деволановский спуск.

----------


## exse

Ну, наконец-то, прорвало!
А то я уже хотел размещать на опознание такую картинку:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ну, наконец-то, прорвало!
> А то я уже хотел размещать на опознание такую картинку:
> 
> Вложение 1252826


 Очень знакомое место. Не могу вспомнить. 

Похоже на старое здание вокзала.

 :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну, наконец-то, прорвало!
> А то я уже хотел размещать на опознание такую картинку:
> 
> Вложение 1252826


 Шо "Оперный" ?-прэкрасного громада,
Там "Лебедино озеро" дають
Там хорошо, но нам туда не надо
Идёмте дальше..(не-куды пошлють!) :smileflag:

----------


## exse

Тогда продолжу из серии "безнадежное":


Хотя, я не ожидал, что в эту же серию попадет этот снимок, который я здесь уже размещал:



Явно верх какой-то балки, перекресток(?) довольно крупный, к тому-же мощеный, я думаю, что таких мест в Одессе немного.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Явно верх какой-то балки, перекресток(?) довольно крупный, к тому-же мощеный, я думаю, что таких мест в Одессе немного.


 МБ перекресток Пантелеймоновской и Тираспольской?

----------


## Klara-Lara

> МБ перекресток Пантелеймоновской и Тираспольской?


 А это где?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> А это где?


 Упс, конечно же имел в виду Старопортофранковской и Тираспольской

----------


## brassl

Добавил виды - Садовая улица, Дворянская улица, Лузановка, Екатерининская площадь, Пушкинская улица.,Порт. Карантинная гавань,Карантинная улица, Нежинская улица, Новорыбная улица,  Интерьеры, Реклама (одна из реклам подтверждает версию по ранее обсуждавшемуся виду Греческая, 38, там лаки и краски в 36 номере, по виду похоже)

----------


## OdGen

> А у меня первый вопрос 
> 1851 17 июня – произведена была на морском берегу внизу бульварной лестницы закладка часовни с малым храмом внутри ее во имя «Всех Святых Российских» 
> 
> А почему тогда везде на фото пишется Николаевская? или это разные церкви?


 Нет, это одна и та же церковь, но называют ее по-разному. Была заложена известным майором Т.П. Драгутиным, впоследствии освящена как церковь. Полное название - *Карантинно-портовая Святого Николая и Всех Российских Святых церковь*. А вот сокращенно ее могли называть и Карантинной и Портовой, и Карантинно-Портовой и Николаевской, и Всех Святых Российских церковью. А вот метрические книги этой церкви, титульные листы которых я привожу выборозно за три года, именуются так: "метрическая книга Одесской Карантинной Вс. Св. Росс. и Св. Николая церкви" (на 1875 год), "Николаевскую церковь порта Карантина г. Одессы" (1889 год) )"Николаевской портовой церкви гор. Одессы" (1906 год). Заметьте, их запрлняли священники этой церкви!
А вот Николавской была и Ботаническая церковь, так что если сказать просто "Николаевская" церковь в Одессе, непонятно, о какой идет речь.

----------


## Пушкин

За свободу и веру свою, 
Заплатив небывалую цену, 
Сберегли мы себя, как народ - одесситы, 
Не оставив истории сцену. 
Коль наш дух не сумели сломить 
Никакие пришлые и невзгоды, 
Пусть и впредь 
всех нас будет хранить 
Оптимизм, ВСЕВЫШНИЙ и чувство свободы.

----------


## OdGen

> Клуб одесситов запустил проект - электронная энциклопедия. Биографии известных людей, связанные с Одессой. Инфы будет вагон - издаваться будет в виде диска.


 Я написал об этом проекте еще 2 декабря 2009 года в теме "Дома Одессы..."
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=8352059&postcount=1080
Я сам написал для этого проекта несколько биографий и предоставил некоторые сведения для лиц, которые использовали их для написания текстов в данный проект.

Сейчас еще есть время любому из нас написать и прислать в Клуб одесситов биографию любой одесской личности (естественно, если она еще не написана для данного проекта) и в случае утверждения редакцией тоже будет на диске. Информация в моем сообщении от 2 декабря, координанты клуба на их сайте.

----------


## OdGen

> Тогда продолжу из серии "безнадежное":
> Вложение 1253479


 Данная фотография была размещена на американском интернет-аукционе *e-bay* пару месяцев назад вместе с серией других снимков периода оккупации Одессы в 1940-х годах. На обороте данной фотографии была надпись на немецком то ли карандашом, то ли на машинке, и дата то ли 1941, то ли 1944 г. На других фото из этой же серии был стадион в парке Шевченко. На данном фото пъедестал с развороченными фигурами, допустим, физкультурников. Фото сделано на берегу моря, возможно, в каком-то санатории.

----------


## OdGen

> Ух ты!Уже хочу!
> А еще я увидела на книжке-шикарное издание про Одессу, двухтомник, каждый том по 450 грн,ну очень бы хотелось,но не знаю есть ли смысл-хорошее ли издание,и внутри ее тоже не показывают..


 


> Там нет конкретного автора,мне сказали,что это издание канадское по заказу кого-то там ...


 К сожалению, не всегда высокая цена книги, красивая обложка и офрмление означают, что эта книга стоящая. 
Еще одна фишка - состоятельные люди нанимают авторов, а потом "забывают" их указывать, и ставят свои фамилии на книге, как якобы ее написавшие. Поэтому, если нет авторов, то должен быть некий авторский коллектив. А если и этого нет, но это уже подозрительно. Книги безимянными не бывают!
При этом скажу, что я знаю много автров, издающих книги "за Одессу", но при этом они не бывают ни в библиотеке, ни в архиве  :smileflag: . Делайте выводы сами.

----------


## exse

Вот тоже из "безнадежного", но все-таки кусочек той жизни - какой-то религиозный праздник (день поминовения). Пытался прочитать выеску на магазине, но не удалось.

----------


## brassl

Подскажите кто знает.
Санаторий Белый цветок, это нынешняя гор.туб больница №1, Прибрежный, 17?

----------


## OdGen

Насколько я знаю, часть санатория "Белый цветок" застраивали коттеджами с одноименным названием.

----------


## brassl

Обновил виды.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Подскажите кто знает.
> Санаторий Белый цветок, это нынешняя гор.туб больница №1, Прибрежный, 17?


 Санаторий белый цветок не существует. Застроен коттеджами.
Коорды - улица Вавилова.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо, уже поставил.

----------


## brassl

Вот что нашел по виду, вроде мы его до конца и не разобрали.
(или я опять пропустил, но про пивзавод вроде разговора не было)
В книге Николая Кобзаря  "Дикарь и Пуццолана" есть подписанное фото,
качество к сожалению оставляет желать лучшего, но кое что разобрать можно.
- по центру пивзавод Энни за заводом налево идет улица Бугаевская, справа труба завода.....дальше текст неразборчив , но может завод Дурьян, труба вроде похожа.
Ваши мнения?

----------


## densen2002

> . Здесь мы имеем дело не с трущобой, а с великолепным образцом модерна в самом центре Одессы.


  в самом центре Питера хотят построить башню Газпрома.

 это будет великолепным образцом модерна   :smileflag:

----------


## verda

А там уже есть башня Газпрома... И таки-да в центре...

----------


## VicTur

> Подскажите кто знает.
> Санаторий Белый цветок, это нынешняя гор.туб больница №1, Прибрежный, 17?


 Трамвайная остановка "Санаторий "Белый цветок" - на Таирова, рядом с конечной 7-го троллейбуса. По крайней мере до сих пор так её объявляют, а что там на самом деле - кто знает...

----------


## Antique

> в самом центре Питера хотят построить башню Газпрома.
> 
>  это будет великолепным образцом модерна


 Ну Охта-Центр также далёк от модерна, как край Вселенной от Земли. ...типовая Лужковская архитектура.

----------


## Trs

Газоскрёб - отвратительная гадость в центре, так как диссонирует и лезет куда не надо. Но в Купчино он бы смотрелся.

----------


## brassl

Обновил виды. Может у кого есть дополнения или фото лучшего качества?

----------


## DIMASIK777

Выйди на улицу, посади дерево, уже поможешь городу

----------


## veseliymakler

Одесскую речь надо не только слушать, но и слышать. Если её не стало на Привозе, таки у нас есть Молдаванка, Хутора, Сахалинчик и Слободка. Один Староконный чего стоит и на Новом ещё есть с кем поговорить.

----------


## chestnaya

> Одесскую речь надо не только слушать, но и слышать. Если её не стало на Привозе, таки у нас есть Молдаванка, Хутора, Сахалинчик и Слободка. Один Староконный чего стоит и на Новом ещё есть с кем поговорить.


 Записывайте!!!  Чтобы оставить потомкам. Я одесский язык давно не слышала. Все больше русско-украинский суржик. Можно на Одессастори выложить аудиозаписи. Я думаю, раздел такой несложно создать.

----------


## Пушкин

> Записывайте!!!  Чтобы оставить потомкам. Я одесский язык давно не слышала. Все больше русско-украинский суржик. Можно на Одессастори выложить аудиозаписи. Я думаю, раздел такой несложно создать.


 Ой, я вас умаляю, наверное мы в разных Одессах живём... :smileflag:

----------


## chestnaya

> Ой, я вас умаляю, наверное мы в разных Одессах живём...


 Французский бульвар не резиновый

----------


## Пушкин

> Французский бульвар не резиновый


 Так шо вы мине хочите сказать? :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Добавил - Преображенская улица. Баня Исаковича - никто не подскажет почему произошла смена нумерации дома с 41 на 45 ?

----------


## Cetus

> Французский бульвар не резиновый


 
Перед майскими праздниками на исполкоме выступала разработчик генплана Несвит. По генплану Фр. бульвар - 4-полосная скоростная магистраль. Чтобы расширить необходимо вырубить деревья (что и делается - втихаря пилят совершенно здоровые деревья).
гэй - за, ему необходимо содрать с города всё.
А пререживёт ли Одесса потерю Французского бульвара? 

Недавно некоторые дома в ценре города окружили оранжевыми лесами.
И удивительно то, что эти дома не в самом худшем состоянии. Это дом на Троицкая/Преображенская,  5 больница.  Также  вчера срочно поставили леса  и металлический забор вокруг дома-памятника архитектуры на ул. Ришельевская/Б.Арнаутская. Это так называемый "дом с голубями"  (фасад  украшен соответствующей  лепкой),  окна дома обрамлены  вырезанным ракушняком. 
Дом выкуплен климовым. Вчера нагнали работяг, и они срубали все резные украшения с дома и наличники вокруг окон. Продолжается варварство и сейчас - рубят быстро, уничтоженное  вывозится грузовиками. 
Кто дал разрешение?  Неужели наша профессионалка штербулиха?

----------


## Пушкин

> Недавно некоторые дома в ценре города окружили оранжевыми лесами.
> И удивительно то, что эти дома не в самом худшем состоянии. Это дом на Троицкая/Преображенская,  5 больница.  Также  вчера срочно поставили леса  и металлический забор вокруг дома-памятника архитектуры на ул. Ришельевская/Б.Арнаутская. Это так называемый "дом с голубями"  (фасад  украшен соответствующей  лепкой),  окна дома обрамлены  вырезанным ракушняком. 
> Дом выкуплен климовым. Вчера нагнали работяг, и они срубали все резные украшения с дома и наличники вокруг окон. Продолжается варварство и сейчас - рубят быстро, уничтоженное  вывозится грузовиками. 
> Кто дал разрешение?  Неужели наша профессионалка штербулиха?


 Троицкая/Екатерининская. В остальном
И хорошо что вы дама, а то меня тут уже как то обвинили в "недостойном" отношении к мадам Штербуль - великой.

----------


## Cetus

> Троицкая/Екатерининская. В остальном
> И хорошо что вы дама, а то меня тут уже как то обвинили в "недостойном" отношении к мадам Штербуль - великой.


 Меня обвиняли тоже, мол зря чмурю сию достойнейшую из бабцов...
Троицкая/Екатерининская - 5 больница, на углу преображенской - также...

----------


## Trs

Мадам (мадемуазель?) Cetus! Вы видели фасад того дома Блюмберга на углу Троицкой и Преображенской? Вы видели эти огромные шматы отколовшейся штукатурки? Отгнившие пласты лепнины? На доме Шретера (Пастера, 19 - Щепкина, 4) и домах Руссова на Софиевской тоже снимают лепнину для её последующего восстановления. 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *мини-офф о программе реставрации фасадов в Питере (с картинками)*
Не знаю как у нас, но в Питере программа реставрации фасадов завершилась достаточно удачно. Но один из фасадов поначалу полностью выкрасили в розовый цвет (с последующим восстановлением исторического облика)





Давайте упорядочим леса на сегодняшний день.

Софиевская
9 - идут работы
11 - установка
13 - по Торговой установка(?)
23 - установка (и работы?)
Пастера
19 - установка, по Торговой - уже работы
56-58 - идут работы
Преображенская
11л - установка
13 - установка остановилась
64 - установка
Троицкая
40 - установка
Екатерининская
85 - установка
Белинского
5 - установка
Где-то ещё на Арнаутских леса ставят, просьба уточнить адреса и состояние работ.
К прочим местам аналогичная просьба.

Кстати, в Германии нашёлся наш Караваджо.

----------


## Velena

Екатерининская/ Малая Арнаутская-неделю назад видела начало установки

Караваджо - вернут ли...

----------


## Cetus

Фасад вижу каждый день - не в таком уж он плохом состоянии по сравнению  с домами Русова, центром детского творчества, домом на Пантелеймоновской - это дома памятники-архитектуры после поджогов. Нуждаются в первую очередь. 
После полного уничтожения лепных украшений, - их никто не восстановит, особенно если дело в руках климова - все могут лицезреть, что сотворили с Привозом.
Ещё примеры? - Екатерининская площадь, ну и то,что происходит сейчас на Дерибасовской при так званой реставрации Большой Московской - полностью уничтожено всё, и то, что будет предъявлено изумлённой публике, не будет являться памятником, а только  банальным новостроем.
И это всё потому, что чиновники от архитектуры элементарно не в состоянии прочесть закон (это приличная версия происходящего).
А с Караваджо....    Чтобы что-либо найти с шумом и пылью - надо это украсть....  Плохое   шоу....

----------


## Trs

Спасибо, Velena.
Статья на Думской.нет про обнаружение картины

----------


## Trs

> Фасад вижу каждый день - не в таком уж он плохом состоянии пл сравнению  с домами Русова


 Вы что? Вы давно на Софиевской были и на дома Руссова смотрели? Только у углового осыпалась штукатурка вокруг водосточной трубы. А попробуйте посмотреть на дом Блюмберга повнимательнее - хотя бы в районе тех же водосточных труб.




> центром детского творчества,


 Ремонт двухлетней давности, _фасад_ в великолепном состоянии (но копоть)




> что сотворили с Привозом.


 С Фруктовым пассажем? Так его просто покрасили, никто ничего не сбивал - ещё и на это тратиться?




> а только новостроем.


 А восстановленные после пожара 1901 года элементы Пассажа - новодел? Весь Пассаж - памятник, а они им быть не должны? Скажите спасибо, что вообще восстанавливают лепнину.

----------


## chestnaya

> Давайте упорядочим леса на сегодняшний день.
> 
> Софиевская
> 9 - идут работы
> 11 - установка
> 13 - по Торговой установка(?)
> 23 - установка (и работы?)
> Пастера
> 19 - установка, по Торговой - уже работы
> ...


 Насколько я понимаю работы делают в долг. Чем расплачиваться город будет? Этими же зданиями, возможно. Отсудят делатели.

----------


## Скрытик

> Насколько я понимаю работы делают в долг. Чем расплачиваться город будет? Этими же зданиями, возможно. Отсудят делатели.


 В какой долг? Это целевое финансирование из бюджета. Киев платит. Посмотрите на эти леса, в Одессе таких не было никогда.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

На Белинского 5 угол Лермонтовского пер тоже привезли оранжевые леса

----------


## chestnaya

> В какой долг? Это целевое финансирование из бюджета. Киев платит. Посмотрите на эти леса, в Одессе таких не было никогда.


 Откуда информация? Азаров сейчас деньги очень экономит, трудно поверить в такую щедрость.

----------


## Пушкин

Видел пару дней назад перегружали эти леса на Троицкой возле пятой больницы - был занят весь квартал...

----------


## Trs

*Ter-Petrosyan* - благодарю, *Пушкин* - уже учтены и в ведомость на 192 странице внесены

----------


## Скрытик

> В какой долг? Это целевое финансирование из бюджета. Киев платит. Посмотрите на эти леса, в Одессе таких не было никогда.


 Ссылки нет, но об этом говорили все прогурвицевские сми.

----------


## Cetus

> 1.Вы что? Вы давно на Софиевской были и на дома Руссова смотрели? Только у углового осыпалась штукатурка вокруг водосточной трубы. А попробуйте посмотреть на дом Блюмберга повнимательнее - хотя бы в районе тех же водосточных труб.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Ремонт двухлетней давности, _фасад_ в великолепном состоянии (но копоть)
> 
> 
> 
> 3.С Фруктовым пассажем? Так его просто покрасили, никто ничего не сбивал - ещё и на это тратиться?
> ...


 Совершенно очевидно, что тупость  - является грехом человечества....
Посмотрите, что происходит с домом памятником архитектуры на Ришельевской-Б.Арнаутской. - Характерно для  центра города.

1. Если бы не видела - молчала бы. 
Пару дней назад обрушилась штукатурка в свежеотремонтированном доме на Ришельевской/ Греческой и в доме, где обитает магазин кардинал -  архиважно и архинеобходимо поставить леса...

2.Дом детского творчества после поджога - отсутствует крыша, выбиты стёкла, вода дождевая заливает,  но т.к. фасад в великолепном состоянии, то всё зашибись.
3.  Я писала не только о фруктовом пассаже, а о всём привозе. А как покрасили?А что сделали с мясным и молочным корпусами не видали?
4.Так  уж получается, что Пассаж восстановлен аутентично, а Екатерининская пл. - нет. Почему это так?

 Сохранять облик города, контролировать, чтобы  реставрировали так должно некому - потому, что штербулиха, бровин, мещеряков, цырулик....

----------


## Пушкин

> *Пушкин* - уже учтены и в ведомость на 192 странице внесены


 Я имел ввиду перегрузку - там лесов хватало ещё на десяток объектов кроме тех ведомостей на 192 странице...

----------


## VicTur

> Меня обвиняли тоже, мол зря чмурю сию достойнейшую из бабцов...
> Троицкая/Екатерининская - 5 больница, на углу преображенской - также...


 Я обвинял. Не надо вешать на неё всех собак. Чуть что - Штербуль виновата.
И Пушкину я отвечал, когда он совсем уж ерунду начинал о ней говорить.
Я не говорю, что Штербуль достойнейшая. Она - типичный чиновник, но на роль злого гения Одессы уж никак не тянет. Тут уж скорее Гурвиц больше подходит.

----------


## Пушкин

> Интересно, за сколько Штербуль "глаза закрыла" на нарушение общей этажности? На Приморском тоже нарушили единую линию этажности - это хорошо с моря видно...


 


> И Пушкину я отвечал, когда он совсем уж ерунду начинал о ней говорить.


 Способствование уничтожению моего родного города вы ерундой называете?
А выдача разрешений на реконструкцию фасадов зданий которые не так сильно повреждены - это тоже ерунда? А в это же время другие здания, требующие не медленного ремонта, оставляют без внимания - это тоже ерунда? Если чиновник так "болеет" за культурное наследие - пусть исполняет все обязанности возложенные на её должность - не может, освободи место тому кто сможет. Одессе в данный момент полумеры не нужны. К мадам Штербуль и к её мужу, который занимал эту должность до неё, как гражданин Одессы имею личные претензии.

----------


## Trs

> С
> 2.Дом детского творчества после поджога - отсутствует крыша, выбиты стёкла, вода дождевая заливает,  но т.к. фасад в великолепном состоянии, то всё зашибись.


 Не перескакивайте с темы реставрации _фасадов_! Если мы говорили о них, то давайте о них и говорить.

 Если тупость является грехом человечества, давайте Вы, не будучи грешной, подумаете - если Киев выделил деньги на реставрацию фасадов, то будут ли реставрировать станцию? Сгоревшую уже после начавшейся программы реставрации? Если любимый ГорСовет решит нужным (сомневаюсь, что у станции есть деньги) - то будут. Если не решит - только закрасят копоть на фасаде, увы.

----------


## Cetus

> Не перескакивайте с темы реставрации _фасадов_! Если мы говорили о них, то давайте о них и говорить.
> 
>  Если тупость является грехом человечества, давайте Вы, не будучи грешной, подумаете - если Киев выделил деньги на реставрацию фасадов, то будут ли реставрировать станцию? Сгоревшую уже после начавшейся программы реставрации? Если любимый ГорСовет решит нужным (сомневаюсь, что у станции есть деньги) - то будут. Если не решит - только закрасят копоть на фасаде, увы.


 Ещё одна проблема открылась - неумение читать.... Или другое...
Ну что же  - и такое бывает -  задрот проблемы на троллейбусе....
Любимый метод наших воровитых чинуш...

----------


## VicTur

> Способствование уничтожению моего родного города вы ерундой называете?
> А выдача разрешений на реконструкцию фасадов зданий которые не так сильно повреждены - это тоже ерунда? А в это же время другие здания, требующие не медленного ремонта, оставляют без внимания - это тоже ерунда? Если чиновник так "болеет" за культурное наследие - пусть исполняет все обязанности возложенные на её должность - не может, освободи место тому кто сможет. Одессе в данный момент полумеры не нужны. К мадам Штербуль и к её мужу, который занимал эту должность до неё, как гражданин Одессы имею личные претензии.


 Не надо мне приписывать мысли, которых я не подразумевал.
Ерунда - это бездоказательное обвинение человека во взяточничестве. Другого смысла я в это слово не вкладывал.
За то, что творится с городом, у меня тоже болит душа, но Штербуль тут как раз виновата не сильно. Ответственность ложится на городские власти, которые обязаны о городе заботиться, а главное - имеют на это возможности, недоступные мадам Штербуль.

----------


## brassl

Обновил виды.
По каким адресам расставить эти?
Где у нас была обсерватория? Или это не Одесса?
Потаповские бани где-то рядом с Николаевским бульваром, а точный адрес не знаю 




Пока все. У кого есть дополнения, замечания?

----------


## Cetus

> Не надо мне приписывать мысли, которых я не подразумевал.
> Ерунда - это бездоказательное обвинение человека во взяточничестве. Другого смысла я в это слово не вкладывал.
> За то, что творится с городом, у меня тоже болит душа, но Штербуль тут как раз виновата не сильно. Ответственность ложится на городские власти, которые обязаны о городе заботиться, а главное - имеют на это возможности, недоступные мадам Штербуль.


 Интересно, а кто подписывает разрешительные документы на противозаконные строительные действа - уродующие здания пристройки и надстройки, реконструкции  глобальные, снос домов-памятников архитектуры. 
И все это вопреки законодательству. 
Неужели Папа Римский?  
Это странно, конечно, но у чиновников, ставящих подпись на разрешительных документах есть фамилии. Это штербуль, цырулик, бровин, мещеряков и др.
Почему они это делают? Вариантов немного  - неумение читать, личная материальная заинтересованность и..... Продолжайте список мотивирующих причин.

----------


## VicTur

> Обновил виды.
> По каким адресам расставить эти?
> Где у нас была обсерватория? Или это не Одесса?
> Вложение 1262540


 На снимке именно Одесская астрономическая обсерватория. Она не была, она до сих пор функционирует в парке Шевченко, хотя это уже не та обсерватория, что была при Цесевиче. В том куполе, что на фото, находится (по крайней мере лет двадцать назад точно находился) телескоп Кука. А из какого источника этот снимок получен?

----------


## VicTur

> Интересно, а кто подписывает разрешительные документы на противозаконные строительные действа - уродующие здания пристройки и надстройки, реконструкции  глобальные, снос домов-памятников архитектуры.


 Хочу видеть подписанные Штербуль документы, разрешающие снос памятников архитектуры. Именно снос, а не реконструкцию фасадов. Такие реконструкции хоть и уродуют здания, но по нынешним временам это - зачастую единственный способ эти здания сохранить. Вам, кстати, об этом уже говорили.

----------


## exse



----------


## brassl

> На снимке именно Одесская астрономическая обсерватория. Она не была, она до сих пор функционирует в парке Шевченко, хотя это уже не та обсерватория, что была при Цесевиче. В том куполе, что на фото, находится (по крайней мере лет двадцать назад точно находился) телескоп Кука. А из какого источника этот снимок получен?


 Спасибо большое, я к своему стыду, не знал этого.
Снимок выужен с аукционов, а вот с какого аукциона, если это необходимо постараюсь вспомнить

----------


## exse



----------


## chestnaya

> Ссылки нет, но об этом говорили все прогурвицевские сми.


 СМИ часто врут, а прогурвицевские тем более.

----------


## Скрытик

> Обновил виды.
> По каким адресам расставить эти?
> Где у нас была обсерватория? Или это не Одесса?
> Вложение 1262540


 Почему была??? Она есть в парке Шевченко. И на этом телескопе Кука до сих пор проводят экскурсии.

----------


## brassl

> Почему была??? Она есть в парке Шевченко. И на этом телескопе Кука до сих пор проводят экскурсии.


 Уже исправился :smileflag:  Звыняй пробелы в образовании :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> На снимке именно Одесская астрономическая обсерватория. Она не была, она до сих пор функционирует в парке Шевченко, хотя это уже не та обсерватория, что была при Цесевиче. В том куполе, что на фото, находится (по крайней мере лет двадцать назад точно находился) телескоп Кука. А из какого источника этот снимок получен?


 Уже написал, телескоп действующий. Могу дать телефончик человека, который ведет экскурсии  :smileflag: 
На площадке рядом с ним стояли бинокуляры военные, мы на практике наблюдали за спутниками в студенческие годы.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, у кого то есть изображение Крымской гостиницы, что была на Сабанеевском мосту? У меня в ужасном качестве, скан с ксерокса

----------


## brassl

Вот что нашел по Потаповским баням-
В начале 1850-х заведения теплых морских ванн открываются в самом центре города, в доме Потапова, справа от Бульварной (Потемкинской) лестницы.

Кто подскажет адрес Потаповского дома?

----------


## Cetus

Если у кого-то есть старые фото Пале-Рояля, разместите пожалуйста их в этой теме...

----------


## brassl

> Если у кого-то есть старые фото Пале-Рояля, разместите пожалуйста их в этой теме...


  Все что у меня было (6 штук) выложено на одессастори

----------


## Cetus

> Хочу видеть подписанные Штербуль документы, разрешающие снос памятников архитектуры. Именно снос, а не реконструкцию фасадов. Такие реконструкции хоть и уродуют здания, но по нынешним временам это - зачастую единственный способ эти здания сохранить. Вам, кстати, об этом уже говорили.


 Снос - это особое действо -  групповуха.
Реконструкция: результат -Греческая площадь, Большая Московская....
Опять непонятно?

----------


## VicTur

> Уже написал, телескоп действующий. Могу дать телефончик человека, который ведет экскурсии 
> На площадке рядом с ним стояли бинокуляры военные, мы на практике наблюдали за спутниками в студенческие годы.


 Очень прошу дать телефон (если нельзя на форуме, то личным сообщением).

----------


## VicTur

> Снос - это особое действо -  групповуха.
> Реконструкция: результат -Греческая площадь, Большая Московская....
> Опять непонятно?


 Греческая площадь - это именно снос (гостиница "Спартак", Красный переулок, Круглый дом (нынешний "утюг" на его месте - совершенно не реконструкция, а невесть что), дома, граничащие с Вице-Адмирала Жукова... Если вы ЭТО называете реконструкцией, то у нас с вами явный разнобой в терминах. Я такое называю сносом.
Большую Московскую именно реконструируют. К сожалению, лишь снаружи, но изначальный элементы оформления стремятся воссоздать в прежнем виде, работа над этим ведётся большая (Кайзер, кажется, писал об этом). Естественно, чтобы скорее отбить затраченные деньги, подрядчики внесут туда много отсебятины, но это будет именно ДОПОЛНЕНИЕ, а не замена. Лучше бы было без таких дополнений, но, боюсь, это единственный способ хоть как-то сохранить здание (та же история, что и с домом в переулке Чайковского). Это в любом случае лучше, чем тотальный снос и замена старого здания небоскрёбом. Надо быть реалистами, в конце концов.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Большую Московскую именно реконструируют. К сожалению, лишь снаружи, но изначальный элементы оформления стремятся воссоздать в прежнем виде, работа над этим ведётся большая


 Это снос. Ибо на месте гостиницы каток. А что построят нам неведомо. Но не то что было 100%

----------


## Cetus

> Это снос. Ибо на месте гостиницы каток. А что построят нам неведомо. Но не то что было 100%


 Это гостиница Спартак.

----------


## Cetus

> Греческая площадь - это именно снос (гостиница "Спартак", Красный переулок, Круглый дом (нынешний "утюг" на его месте - совершенно не реконструкция, а невесть что), дома, граничащие с Вице-Адмирала Жукова... Если вы ЭТО называете реконструкцией, то у нас с вами явный разнобой в терминах. Я такое называю сносом.
> Большую Московскую именно реконструируют. .


 Ясное дело, что снос это. И Б.Московская снесена..

Это Глазырин поведал о таом подходе. К
Кстати тц Афина числится в памятниках архитектуры  и считается круглым домом. Б.Московская тоже.  Механизм подмены.

----------


## brassl

Кто знает, соориентируйте на местности, дом в левом углу это что и где, по какой улице ставить?

----------


## voocha

> Вложение 1262671


 очень похоже на андреевское подворье...

----------


## ГРЕК@

печально ( но денежные мешки,гадить хотели на наши пожелания относительно обустройства нашей любимой Одессы! и шо делать?

----------


## Antique

> очень похоже на андреевское подворье..


 Оно самое! ) А справа от подворья видно дом Гроссмана и Земскую управу.

----------


## TrinCh

> Кто знает, соориентируйте на местности, дом в левом углу это что и где, по какой улице ставить?
> 
> Вложение 1264162


 это похороны, хоть и написано "пожар в Пассаже". рискну преположить что это может быть вход на кладбище в конце Преображенской, большая пустая площадь справа - Привоз.

----------


## Trs

Я сегодня буду примерно там же с фотоаппаратом - могу снять с того же ракурса, чтобы сравнить.

----------


## brassl

Заранее спасибо. То что это не Пассаж, я понял, а вот что... сообразить не мог.
А вот еще два вида, я их честно тиснул у кого-то с сайта, по-моему даже с троллейбусов, надо будет поставить ссылку  :smileflag: 
А где это?

----------


## victor.odessa

> А где это?
> Вложение 1265064
> 
> Вложение 1265068


 Паровичок "Ванька головатый".
 1) Канатная, между Итальянским бульваром и Пироговской.
 2) Одна из станций.

----------


## brassl

> Паровичок "Ванька головатый".
>  1) Канатная, между Итальянским бульваром и Пироговской.
>  2) Одна из станций.


 Спасибо большое! Там на второй фото просматривается строение в глубине.
А на столбе рядом с остановкой цифра 11 (или 14 ?) может это станция?
Может можно определить станцию по строению ? Или это не реально?

Добавил виды в общий каталог (В архиве 1914 – файлов, 1770 - Виды , 10 – Портреты,  4 – Карты, 92 – Реклама, 34 – Интерьеры, 4  - Одесские визиты)

----------


## brassl

Нет ли у кого этого вида в нормальном качестве.
Этот нашел в сетке, но с бликами

----------


## OMF

> Спасибо большое! Там на второй фото просматривается строение в глубине.
> А на столбе рядом с остановкой цифра 11 (или 14 ?) может это станция?
> Может можно определить станцию по строению ? Или это не реально?
> 
> Добавил виды в общий каталог (В архиве 1914 – файлов, 1770 - Виды , 10 – Портреты,  4 – Карты, 92 – Реклама, 34 – Интерьеры, 4  - Одесские визиты)


 Взято, естественно у меня. Это 14-я станция. Бельгийский домик стоит до сих пор.

----------


## Antique

> Взято, естественно у меня. Это 14-я станция. Бельгийский домик стоит до сих пор.


 А вот особнячка нет, на его месте приблизительно находится 106-я школа

----------


## Bvlgari

*Пизирёк*

----------


## Bvlgari

*А всё это выглядит так*

----------


## exse

Еще одна "опознайка" 41-43гг.
Хотя, честно говоря, не помню - размещал это фото или нет?
Кажется нет, а рыться лень (может подскажете как просмотреть все свои вложения?).

----------


## Скрытик

Мне кажется это Ришельевская угол Греческой, бывший "Дельфин".

Или дом с самым длинным балконом, правда напротив вроде 3х этажный дом (через Екатериненскую), но могли надстроить.

----------


## Maksy

> Еще одна "опознайка" 41-43гг.
> Хотя, честно говоря, не помню - размещал это фото или нет?
> Кажется нет, а рыться лень (может подскажете как просмотреть все свои вложения?).
> Вложение 1267325


 Снято от дома Русова

----------


## Byblik

> *А всё это выглядит так*


 А откуда это все?Это не из аптеки Гаевского,например?

----------


## mlch

> Мне кажется это Ришельевская угол Греческой, бывший "Дельфин".


 Нет.
Если бы это было так, то на втором плане - дом №26 по Греческой, который выглядел по другому.






> Или дом с самым длинным балконом, правда напротив вроде 3х этажный дом (через Екатериненскую), но могли надстроить.


 Тут сам дом не очень похож. ИМХО

----------


## Скрытик

Потому что Макси прав  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Снято от дома Русова


 Точно!

----------


## exse

Уж очень легко опознали. 
А это?

----------


## mlch

> Уж очень легко опознали.


 Так разве это плохо?
Или Вы тут загадки загадываете, зная ответ?
Так с загадками - в соседнюю тему.  :smileflag:

----------


## exse

> Так разве это плохо?
> Или Вы тут загадки загадываете, зная ответ?
> Так с загадками - в соседнюю тему.


 Да, я и так, наверное, больше размещать не буду, т.к. остались только  фото  из двух категорий: "безнадежные" и "набор туриста". И то и другое не интересно, особенно в этой теме.

----------


## Maksy

> Так разве это плохо?
> Или Вы тут загадки загадываете, зная ответ?
> Так с загадками - в соседнюю тему.


 Точно-точно, а то там с загадками наступил кризис жанра, а тут тема скорее академическая  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> А вот особнячка нет, на его месте приблизительно находится 106-я школа


 Нет, особнячок на другой стороне нынешнего Дачного пер., там где пансионат Жовтень, ЕМНИП. Школа с этого ракурса была бы за левой рамкой.

----------


## SaMoVar

Да,школа получается в районе левой рамки. А особняк где-то на Дачной выходит.

----------


## Antique

> Да,школа получается в районе левой рамки. А особняк где-то на Дачной выходит.


 Да, промахнулся. Мне почему то показалось, что остановка находится дальше от поворота.

Вообще фонтанская дорога бедна на дореволюционные постройки. Нашёл три трамвайных павильона, церковь на 9-й станции. Особнячок на  Дачном пер. угол Фонтанской дороги

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/738/0407.jpg

Есть ещё несколько неказистых одноэтажных домов на фонтанской и некое полуразрушенное строение на 11-й станции (на Дельфине), один из архитектурных элементов строения позволяет его датировать началом 20-го века. Возможно что это здание морских ванн.

----------


## densen2002

Ищу старое фото дома на Сабанском пер 2, угол Маразлиевской, вместо которого сейчас построен новый дом (с офисом банка Пивденный)

В этом доме прошло детство тёщи. Очень просит помочь  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Обновил виды.
> По каким адресам расставить эти?
> Где у нас была обсерватория? Или это не Одесса?
> Вложение 1262540


 Это, как уже правильно сказали, обсерватория в парке Шевченко. По ДубльГису (не знаю, насколько правильно) показана по адресу ул. Маразлиевская,1-в (организации - астрономическая обсерватория и планетарий ОНУ им. Мечникова). Приведенная Вами открытка обсерватории есть в моей коллекции, подписана как "Одеса. Обсерваторія" и датирована 1955 годом.

----------


## OdGen

> Да, промахнулся. Мне почему то показалось, что остановка находится дальше от поворота.
> 
> Вообще фонтанская дорога бедна на дореволюционные постройки. Нашёл три трамвайных павильона, церковь на 9-й станции. Особнячок на  Дачном пер. угол Фонтанской дороги
> 
> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/738/0407.jpg
> 
> Есть ещё несколько неказистых одноэтажных домов на фонтанской и некое полуразрушенное строение на 11-й станции (на Дельфине), один из архитектурных элементов строения позволяет его датировать началом 20-го века. Возможно что это здание морских ванн.


 Не могу согласиться с Вашим утверждением, коллега, что *Фонтанская дорога бедна на дореволюционнные постройки*. 
Прежде всего, необходимо определиться, рассмативаем ли мы только строения, расположенные вдоль (а также вблизи) современной улицы Фонтанская дорога, или применительно к дореволюционнным понятиям, также Большой Фонтан? 
Следует иметь в виду, что если мы посмотрим на карту 1910-х годов данной местности (для примера - с 12 по 16 станции Большого Фонтана), то вся она будет усеяна дачами разной величины. Часть из них были снесены, часть заняты под санатории, а многое использовано под жилье, и в таком виде строения могли дойти до наших дней. Так что вполне могут сохраяниться дореволюционные постройки, невидимые для глаз.

Отмечу некоторые видимые или относительно видимые здания.

Возьмем санаторий Горького на 15-16 станции Большого Фонтана (Фонтанская дорога, 165). Если зайти в центральные ворота санатория, видим старинный особняк, фонтан перед ним, справа - остатки некогда роскошного комплекса. В итоге имеем сохранившийся и особняк и цельный садово-парковывй комплекс. Много ли таких в целом по Одессе?

Далее. 
Старинный забор в Майском переулке угол Фонтанской дороги рядом с больницей (Фонтанская дорога, 108).
В уже упоминавшемся пансионате "Черное море" (бывший "Октябрь") в Дачном переулке также есть прекрасный старинный особняк. Его можно найти, если от центрального входа все время идти вперед по главной аллее. 
Можно еще многое вспомнить, если постараться.

Здание на 11 станции, о котором Вы пишите, согласно списка памятников архитектуры:
_"Морські ванни, 1911, арх. Е.Я.Меснер, провул. Ванний, 12"_

----------


## Voyager(A)

> Возьмем санаторий Горького на 15-16 станции Большого Фонтана (Фонтанская дорога, 165). Если зайти в центральные ворота санатория, видим старинный особняк, фонтан перед ним, справа - остатки некогда роскошного комплекса.


 Если лицом стоять к старинному особняку, то интересный корпус будет слева.

----------


## Antique

> Не могу согласиться с Вашим утверждением, коллега, что *Фонтанская дорога бедна на дореволюционнные постройки*. 
> Прежде всего, необходимо определиться, рассмативаем ли мы только строения, расположенные вдоль (а также вблизи) современной улицы Фонтанская дорога, или применительно к дореволюционнным понятиям, также Большой Фонтан?


 Действительно мне следовало бы уточнить. В прошлом сообщении я имел ввиду часть фонтанской дороги, идущая вдоль моря, это примерно от 7-й станции. 




> Следует иметь в виду, что если мы посмотрим на карту 1910-х годов данной местности (для примера - с 12 по 16 станции Большого Фонтана), то вся она будет усеяна дачами разной величины. Часть из них были снесены, часть заняты под санатории, а многое использовано под жилье, и в таком виде строения могли дойти до наших дней. Так что вполне могут сохраниться дореволюционные постройки, невидимые для глаз.


 Очень и очень интересно. С Фонтанской дороги в большинстве своём видны только особняки, построенные за последние несколько лет. С исторической точки зрения это картина очень удручающая. Я заходил в глубь кварталов наугад, но не нашёл ничего интересного... 




> Отмечу некоторые видимые или относительно видимые здания.
> 
> Возьмем санаторий Горького на 15-16 станции Большого Фонтана (Фонтанская дорога, 165). Если зайти в центральные ворота санатория, видим старинный особняк, фонтан перед ним, справа - остатки некогда роскошного комплекса. В итоге имеем сохранившийся и особняк и цельный садово-парковый комплекс. Много ли таких в целом по Одессе?


 Гм, о санаториях я как-то не подумал.




> Далее. 
> Старинный забор в Майском переулке угол Фонтанской дороги рядом с больницей (Фонтанская дорога, 108).


 о, он всё таки старинный. Меня смутило содержимое территории, оно было застроено современными постройками, но ковка забора довольно примечательная. Ещё на на 10-й станции  была замечена интересная ограда, за которой находились временные постройки.






> В уже упоминавшемся пансионате "Черное море" (бывший "Октябрь") в Дачном переулке также есть прекрасный старинный особняк. Его можно найти, если от центрального входа все время идти вперед по главной аллее. 
> Можно еще многое вспомнить, если постараться.


 О, на счёт санаториев спасибо, хотя мне самому следовало догадаться.

И всё же мне кажется что из того что было осталось не так уж много.  Складывается впечатление что на участке с  11-й по 13-ю станции хоть шаром покати. 

ещё, если я не ошибаюсь, на 16-й станции был дореволюционный театр, осталось ли от него хоть что-то?

----------


## SaMoVar

Я в Горькова был недавно. Пофоткал. Забор в майском пофоткал. И особняк напротив остановки "14" тоже заметил (как же его изуродовали((( ).

----------


## SaMoVar

На месте театра гонят 3 новые высотки в трамвайном кругу. В советские времена там был кинотетр. Фотки и театра и кинотеатра выкладывали в этой теме.

----------


## VicTur

> Ищу старое фото дома на Сабанском пер 2, угол Маразлиевской, вместо которого сейчас построен новый дом (с офисом банка Пивденный)
> 
> В этом доме прошло детство тёщи. Очень просит помочь


 Вот снимок, сделанный, вероятно, в 1970-х фотографом Никитенко. Вы этот дом имеете в виду?

----------


## densen2002

Вот спасибо за фото!!!!

----------


## Antique

> На месте театра гонят 3 новые высотки в трамвайном кругу. В советские времена там был кинотетр. Фотки и театра и кинотеатра выкладывали в этой теме.


 Нашёл "В домах Одессы"
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=4502017

Ещё "разыскал" два старых здания на Фонтане: деревянную спасательную станцию на 13-й станции и амбулаторию (видел лично, но принял за современный особняк) на 16-й станции.

----------


## OdGen

> ...
> Недавно некоторые дома в ценре города окружили оранжевыми лесами.
> И удивительно то, что эти дома не в самом худшем состоянии. Это дом на Троицкая/Преображенская,  5 больница.  Также  вчера срочно поставили леса  и металлический забор вокруг дома-памятника архитектуры на ул. Ришельевская/Б.Арнаутская. Это так называемый "дом с голубями"  (фасад  украшен соответствующей  лепкой),  окна дома обрамлены  вырезанным ракушняком. 
> Дом выкуплен климовым. Вчера нагнали работяг, и они срубали все резные украшения с дома и наличники вокруг окон. Продолжается варварство и сейчас - рубят быстро, уничтоженное  вывозится грузовиками. 
> ...


 В настоящий момент возле дома на углу Ришельевской и Большой Арнаутской выгружены оранжевые металлические леса, а строительный мусор грузят в Камаз с надписью "Инкор груп".

----------


## OdGen

> Если лицом стоять к старинному особняку, то интересный корпус будет слева.


 Имеются в виду остатки старинного парка, уже намеченные под застройку, так как еще в 2006-2007 году в почве просверлили шурфы.

Если заходите в главный вход сан. Горького и доходите по аллее к фонтану, а за ним - к особняку, то справа будет бювет с артезианской водой - а сразу за ним - развалины старинного парка, которые уничтожаются с каждым дем.
Или, если доехать до конечной трамвая №18 на 16-ю ст. Б. Фонтана и зайти в ворота санатория, где въезжают машины, то по дороге сначала будет клуб, а за ним - те же развалины бывшего парка.

----------


## Pumik

> И всё же мне кажется что из того что было осталось не так уж много.  Складывается впечатление что на участке с  11-й по 13-ю станции хоть шаром покати.


 а вот и нет, участок с 11-13 имеет, перечисляю в направлении от 11 станции:
арка, остатки заборов, в глубине дача, на которой считается, что жила А.Ахматова, постройки 50-х годов, в том числе тренировочная база (забыла название футбольной команды) стадион располагался на склоне, который "сполз"...

повернем на Львовскую, дом на Львовской 3, к сожалению перестроили до неузнаваемости, но стены родные,забор сохранился, интернат - остатки от старинных особняков, и опять заборы, заборы, заборы, каждый уникален, дойдя до Дачной опять заборы, а там уже и Черное море. Если идти по Фонтанской до Черного моря, то заборы с удивительными решетками, одна из которых копия,а другая оригинал... Так что Вы не на то смотрите)))

----------


## OdGen

> ещё, если я не ошибаюсь, на 16-й станции был дореволюционный театр, осталось ли от него хоть что-то?


 


> На месте театра гонят 3 новые высотки в трамвайном кругу. В советские времена там был кинотетр. Фотки и театра и кинотеатра выкладывали в этой теме.


 


> Нашёл "В домах Одессы"
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=4502017
> 
> Ещё "разыскал" два старых здания на Фонтане: деревянную спасательную станцию на 13-й станции и амбулаторию (видел лично, но принял за современный особняк) на 16-й станции.


 *Antique*
Извините, начну с конца Ваших сообщений. Если рассмотреть карту Большого Фонтана в 1910-х годах, то как я уже писал, вся территория была поделена на разные по размеру косочки дач. Два самых жирных шмата дачной нарезки этого условного рассматриваемого нами района принадлежали наследникам *городского головы Одессы в конце 19 века*, сменившего на этом посту Г.Г. Маразли, *Валериана Николаевича Лигина*. На одном из участков расположена школа №106, а на втором был расположен летний театр на Фонтане, называемый одесситами _"летним театром Лигиных"_, или просто _"театром Лигиных"._ Его фото можно увидеть на старинной открытке, которая приведена на странице https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=4502017, сообщение 464. В советское время театр Лигиных был до неузнаваемости перестроен в кинотеатр _"Золотой берег"._ Пару лет назад он был снесен вместе со подавляющей частью советских построек 16-й станции Большого Фонтана, и сейчас на его месте несколько недостроев фирмы _"Прогрессстрой"_. Они уже год или полтора не строятся. 
Все, что осталось от театра и его преемника кинотеатра - металлическая доска расписаний киносеансов, которая расположена на 13-й (!) станции Б. Фонтана на углу Фонтанской дороги и улицы Гаршина, где 18-й трамвай делает поворот.

Амбулатория Бродской - это также старинное здание начала 20 века. Особняк в сан. Горького - это особняк Бродской, и амбулатория построена на ее же деньги. 
Напротив бывшей амбулатории (на противоположной стороне Фонтанской дороги находится двухтажное здание - продуктовый мазагин и кафе. Если от него пройти в сторону спуска (к Золотому Берегу) то в щель забора Вы увидете еще одно старинное здание постройки примерно начала 20 века. Ранее там была женская консультация и отделение Госстраха. Сейчас здание не используется.

----------


## Antique

> а вот и нет, участок с 11-13 имеет, перечисляю в направлении от 11 станции:
> арка, остатки заборов, в глубине дача, на которой считается, что жила А.Ахматова, постройки 50-х годов, в том числе тренировочная база (забыла название футбольной команды) стадион располагался на склоне, который "сполз"...
> 
> повернем на Львовскую, дом на Львовской 3, к сожалению перестроили до неузнаваемости, но стены родные,забор сохранился, интернат - остатки от старинных особняков, и опять заборы, заборы, заборы, каждый уникален, дойдя до Дачной опять заборы, а там уже и Черное море. Если идти по Фонтанской до Черного моря, то заборы с удивительными решетками, одна из которых копия,а другая оригинал... Так что Вы не на то смотрите)))


 Ну заборы это как обёртка от конфеты. Конфету давно съели, а фантик остался. А вот про интернат и Львовскую не знал, охрана подобных учереждений не любит посторонних , по этому прошёл мимо, ничего не увидев в густоте листвы.




> *Antique*
> Напротив бывшей амбулатории (на противоположной стороне Фонтанской дороги находится двухтажное здание - продуктовый мазагин и кафе. Если от него пройти в сторону спуска (к Золотому Берегу) то в щель забора Вы увидете еще одно старинное здание постройки примерно начала 20 века. Ранее там была женская консультация и отделение Госстраха. Сейчас здание не используется.


 Как вы это всё нашли? )

----------


## Pumik

> Ну заборы это как обёртка от конфеты. Конфету давно съели, а фантик остался. А вот про интернат и Львовскую не знал, охрана подобных учереждений не любит посторонних.


 не, надо не так пессимистично относиться к заборам, заборы - это ниточка с прошлым , по которой можно представить как оно было.

----------


## Pumik

> *Antique*
> 
> Все что осталось оттеатра и его преемника кинотеатра - металлическая доска расписаний киносеансов, которая расположена на 13-й (!) станции Б. Фонтана на углу Фонтанской дороги и улицы Гаршина, где 18-й трамвай делает поворот.


 такие доски были на 16, 13, 10. 
А еще должна сохраниться памятная доска о разрушенном храме Св.Елены и Константина, только я ее до сих пор не нашла.
Если за этими высотками пройти по Макаренко, то еще встретиться 2 особняка, один детский дом и второй детский сад. И опять заборы, заборы.

----------


## OdGen

> такие доски были на 16, 13, 10. 
> А еще должна сохраниться памятная доска о разрушенном храме Св.Елены и Константина, только я ее до сих пор не нашла.
> Если за этими высотками пройти по Макаренко, то еще встретиться 2 особняка, один детский дом и второй детский сад. И опять заборы, заборы.


 Да были конечно. По поводу памятной доски не могу сказать. Детский дом знаю, но давно там не был.

----------


## Antique

> такие доски были на 16, 13, 10. 
> А еще должна сохраниться памятная доска о разрушенном храме Св.Елены и Константина, только я ее до сих пор не нашла.


 Кажется должна быть на заборе лагеря Якорёк в начале Дачи Ковалевского, но взгляд не зацепился. Зато на Ковалевского угол Долгой обнаружен двухэтажный дореволюционнный дом, а рядом ряд одноэтажных того же времени. У остановки "монастырь" стоит трамвайная подстанция и остановка с ободранным декором.




> Если за этими высотками пройти по Макаренко, то еще встретиться 2 особняка, один детский дом и второй детский сад. И опять заборы, заборы.


 С каждым сообщением всё интереснее и интереснее )))

----------


## OdGen

> Как вы это всё нашли? )


 16 станция Большого Фонтана - это есть родина моя  :smileflag: .

----------


## OdGen

> Действительно мне следовало бы уточнить. В прошлом сообщении я имел ввиду часть фонтанской дороги, идущая вдоль моря, это примерно от 7-й станции.


 Здесь главное состыковать современные и дореволюционные топинимы и понятия. Фонтанская дорога, а также собственно Большой, Малый и Средний Фонтаны еще ждут своих исследователей, которые напишут о них статьи и и книги. Но заниматься этой темой во много раз сложнее, чем историей городских улиц. Ведь там мы видим дома. Конечно, что-то перестроено, что-то снесено, но в городе четкая привязка по улицам, переулкам и площадям, а на Фонтанах этого нет. На старых картах видим дорогу, в будущем ставшую нынешней улицей Фонтанская дорога, но четкой привязки нет. Вот во многом и приходится гадать, где располагалась та или иная дача или особняк.




> Гм, о санаториях я как-то не подумал.
> 
> о, он всё таки старинный. Меня смутило содержимое территории, оно было застроено современными постройками, но ковка забора довольно примечательная. Ещё на на 10-й станции  была замечена интересная ограда, за которой находились временные постройки.


 А как раз строения и даже особняки, оказывшиеся на территории санаториев и домов отдыха (естественно, не захваченных в частные руки) оказались "спасенными" от сноса. Но увы, ненадолго.




> Очень и очень интересно. С Фонтанской дороги в большинстве своём видны только особняки, построенные за последние несколько лет. С исторической точки зрения это картина очень удручающая. Я заходил в глубь кварталов наугад, но не нашёл ничего интересного... 
> 
> И всё же мне кажется что из того что было осталось не так уж много.  Складывается впечатление что на участке с  11-й по 13-ю станции хоть шаром покати.


 Согласен с Вами, что итог печален. И большинство того, что мы могли увидеть еще несколько лет назад, увы, утрачено навсегда. А может быть, не увидим завтра того, что видим сегодня.

----------


## Antique

> Здесь главное состыковать современные и дореволюционные топинимы и понятия. Фонтанская дорога, а также собственно Большой, Малый и Средний Фонтаны еще ждут своих исследователей, которые напишут о них статьи и и книги. Но заниматься этой темой во много раз сложнее, чем историей городских улиц. Ведь там мы видим дома. Конечно, что-то перестроено, что-то снесено, но в городе четкая привязка по улицам, переулкам и площадям, а на Фонтанах этого нет. На старых картах видим дорогу, в будущем ставшую нынешней улицей Фонтанская дорога, но четкой привязки нет. Вот во многом и приходится гадать, где располагалась та или иная дача или особняк.


 Да, это сложная тема, но странно что хотя бы в советское время не составили список того, что осталось. А сейчас с современными темпами строительства с лёгкостью можно снести то или иное здание, и о его сносе будет никому не известно. Потом сейчас стали обносить забором целые группы домов и если внутри есть что то интересное, то доступ будет ограничен.

А в интернете нету скана карты Большого Фонтана 1910 года? Я попытался найти на  odessa.ua, но там только до Аркадии.





> Согласен с Вами, что итог печален. И большинство того, что мы могли увидеть еще несколько лет назад, увы, утрачено навсегда. А может быть, не увидим завтра того, что видим сегодня.


 Да, мне кажется, что те же самые ограды в один прекрасный момент могут быть снесены.

----------


## brassl

Ежедневное обновление видов прошло :smileflag: . Большое, нет...огромное спасибо Pumik.

----------


## chestnaya

Видела сегодня установку оранжевых лесов на Ришельевской 68.
Этой информации вроде еще не было.

----------


## brassl

А я вчера видел складировали на углу Пастера 50. А дом Инбера в лесах но не оранжевых.

----------


## OMF

Должен признаться, что немного ввел Вас в заблуждение. Фото паровика у меня есть, но на сайт не выложены, т.к. не доходили руки, да и фактическая информация нуждается в уточнении, а я далеко от Одессы. Так что ссылку на мой сайт можно убрать.

Но по содержанию есть замечание. Фото в городе - это Итальянский б-р, а не Канатная.

----------


## mlch

> Да, я и так, наверное, больше размещать не буду, т.к. остались только  фото  из двух категорий: "безнадежные" и "набор туриста". И то и другое не интересно, особенно в этой теме.


 Вот как раз "безнадежные" и хотелось бы увидеть.  :smileflag: 
Глядишь - общими усилиями и "привяжем" их к местности.

----------


## Antique

> Должен признаться, что немного ввел Вас в заблуждение. Фото паровика у меня есть, но на сайт не выложены, т.к. не доходили руки, да и фактическая информация нуждается в уточнении, а я далеко от Одессы. Так что ссылку на мой сайт можно убрать.
> 
> Но по содержанию есть замечание. Фото в городе - это Итальянский б-р, а не Канатная.


 Угу. Я тут наткнулся на первых страницах темы (2007-й год) на эти же два фото ,там их аналогичным образом опощнаои.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А в интернете нету скана карты Большого Фонтана 1910 года? Я попытался найти на  odessa.ua, но там только до Аркадии.


 Там есть карта Большого фонтана 1905 года, называется Черноморское побережье "Швейцария"

----------


## mlch

> Ищу старое фото дома на Сабанском пер 2, угол Маразлиевской, вместо которого сейчас построен новый дом (с офисом банка Пивденный)
> 
> В этом доме прошло детство тёщи. Очень просит помочь

----------


## Trs

Итак, на сегодняшний день.

*Белинского*
5 - установка

*Екатерининская*
85 - работы

*Заславского*
?? - установка [в районе Большой Арнаутской]

*Пастера*
19 - установка, по Торговой - уже работы
50 - ?
56-58 - идут работы

*Преображенская*
11л - установка
13 - установка прекращена
64 - установка

*Ришельевская*
68 - установка

*Софиевская*
9 - идут работы
11 - установка
13 - по Торговой установка(?)
23 - установка и работы

*Троицкая*
40 - установка

Сначала были коричневые леса, потом стали появляться оранжевые - это из старых запасов и новые.

_Завод Стальканат_ - косметический ремонт административного корпуса близится к концу.

Список домов с лесами можно будет найти в моём ЖЖ верхним постом.

----------


## brassl

> Должен признаться, что немного ввел Вас в заблуждение. Фото паровика у меня есть, но на сайт не выложены, т.к. не доходили руки, да и фактическая информация нуждается в уточнении, а я далеко от Одессы. Так что ссылку на мой сайт можно убрать.
> 
> Но по содержанию есть замечание. Фото в городе - это Итальянский б-р, а не Канатная.


 Если можно уточните какой район бульвара (если возможно по карте)

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Безусловно, все дома у нас  надо приводить  в порядок. Но на Французском бульваре мавританская арка только за  последние годы потеряла ворота и одну колонну. Рядом появилась какая-то пластиковая шторка, прикрывает дырку в стене... В советские годы ее спасал от вандалов  Е.Е.Запорожченко. А кто сейчас ее спасет? Боюсь, уже нечего реставрировать. Один из последних объектов охраны на бульваре

----------


## OMF

> Если можно уточните какой район бульвара (если возможно по карте)


 От Шмидта (Земской) до Осипова (продолжения), т.е. там где сегодня проходит служебная линия в депо.

----------


## Pumik

> Да были конечно. По поводу памятной доски не могу сказать. Детский дом знаю, но давно там не был.


 Вот буквально только что нашла, но мне везет на находки без фотоаппарата)))



> Кажется должна быть на заборе лагеря Якорёк в начале Дачи Ковалевского, но взгляд не зацепился. Зато на Ковалевского угол Долгой обнаружен двухэтажный дореволюционнный дом, а рядом ряд одноэтажных того же времени. У остановки "монастырь" стоит трамвайная подстанция и остановка с ободранным декором.
> С каждым сообщением всё интереснее и интереснее )))


 Именно там и есть, но она очень нагло))) прикрыта веткой, поэтому не видно. А завтра постараюсь специально для Вас собрать свой детский сад и пойти поснимать Макаренко, Майский переулок, Дачную.

----------


## TrinCh

> От Шмидта (Земской) до Осипова (продолжения), т.е. там где сегодня проходит служебная линия в депо.


 это оно? 
а то на Канатную тоже попытался старое фото наложить, ну никак не получалось )

----------


## Pumik

> Итак, на сегодняшний день.


 Бунина/Олеши, дела идут полным ходом

----------


## Pumik

Ищю книгу про историю Одессы, которую написала группа авторов, для ....... Костусева и я так понимаю издана она под его фамилией.
В книге содержится много интересной информации, основанной на статистических данных. В КС нет, где то может встречалась?

----------


## Trs

> Бунина/Олеши, дела идут полным ходом


 Тот самый №8?

----------


## Виолетта27

> Ищю книгу про историю Одессы, которую написала группа авторов, для ....... Костусева и я так понимаю издана она под его фамилией.
> В книге содержится много интересной информации, основанной на статистических данных. В КС нет, где то может встречалась?


 Если вы имеету в виду "Однажды в Одессе", то у меня она есть. Но будьте готовы вместе  с интересной информацией читать биографию самого Костусева :smileflag:

----------


## tatjana_v

> Итак, на сегодняшний день.
> 
> *Белинского*
> 5 - установка
> 
> *Екатерининская*
> 85 - работы
> 
> *Заславского*
> ...


 Немного уточню, по Софиевской 13 установки нет
Елисаветинская 4 и Торговая 14 - идут работы 
Торговая 16 - установка
Пастера 60 - установка

----------


## OMF

> это оно? 
> а то на Канатную тоже попытался старое фото наложить, ну никак не получалось )


 Дом, что на историческом фото слева, не сохранился, там современная пятиэтажка и сквер. Второй дом - на противоположной стороне проезда, напротив конечной маршруток.

----------


## OMF

> Вот буквально только что нашла, но мне везет на находки без фотоаппарата)))
> 
> 
> Именно там и есть, но она очень нагло))) прикрыта веткой, поэтому не видно. А завтра постараюсь специально для Вас собрать свой детский сад и пойти поснимать Макаренко, Майский переулок, Дачную.


 На том же углу Амундсена и Долгой магазин в здании бельгийской остановки.

Между Бабушкина и Рыбачьей должна быть старая стена с воротами б. дачи неизвестно кого, потом коллектива.

----------


## TrinCh

> Ищю книгу про историю Одессы, которую написала группа авторов, для ....... Костусева и я так понимаю издана она под его фамилией.
> В книге содержится много интересной информации, основанной на статистических данных. В КС нет, где то может встречалась?


 а чего ее искать)
http://www.kostusev.info/book
или есть еще какая-то другая книга?

----------


## Trs

> Немного уточню, по Софиевской 13 установки нет
> Елисаветинская 4 и Торговая 14 - идут работы 
> Торговая 16 - установка
> Пастера 60 - установка


 Спасибо.

Елисаветинская 4, Торговая 14 и 16 - это один и тот же комплекс с Пастера, 19? Или Торговая, 14 - это Ришельевский лицей (тогда леса не киевские, это последствия некачественного ремонта)?

----------


## ingenering

> Видела сегодня установку оранжевых лесов на Ришельевской 68.
> Этой информации вроде еще не было.


 Эт , корошо или плохо ?..

----------


## Antique

> Между Бабушкина и Рыбачьей должна быть старая стена с воротами б. дачи неизвестно кого, потом коллектива.


 Может быть вы имеете в виду тот же "Якорёк"?

Меня привлекли несвойственные советской эпохе ворота (и забор с кованной оградой)




А за ними распологается здание смахивающее на дореволюционную дачу:


p.s. Фотографировал тем, что попалось под руку.

----------


## OMF

> Может быть вы имеете в виду тот же "Якорёк"?
> 
> Меня привлекли несвойственные советской эпохе ворота (и забор с кованной оградой)
> 
> 
> А за ними распологается здание смахивающее на дореволюционную дачу:
> 
> 
> p.s. Фотографировал тем, что попалось под руку.


 Когда я там (на Фонтане) имел дачу, это называлось просто "Рыбачья, 2". С моста шел туда спуск.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> это оно? 
> а то на Канатную тоже попытался старое фото наложить, ну никак не получалось )


 Это же Гимназическая?

----------


## TrinCh

> Это же Гимназическая?


 Гимназическая. просто сначала кто-то написал что здания на старом фото на Канатной находятся. потом ув. OMF поправил что это Итальянский бульвар. Правда он утверждает что здание на историческом фото слева не сохранилось... я бы небыл так категоричен... по крайней мере очень похоже на вот это...

----------


## Antique

> по крайней мере очень похоже на вот это..


 Ну просто несомненно ) Вот ещё фото с другого ракурса:



Это бывшая 5-я гиманазия, согласно списку памятников

----------


## exse

> Вот как раз "безнадежные" и хотелось бы увидеть. 
> Глядишь - общими усилиями и "привяжем" их к местности.


 Уж слишком они безнадежные (например, последнее мое фото). Даже церковь (как-то разместил в этой теме) и не опознали и не признали ее не одесской. 

Вот это, наверняка, пустой номер:



Может это узнаваемо?

----------


## Trs

Последнее напоминает вид на угол Успенской и Преображенской, но тогда где разрушенный дом? По Успенской трёхэтажный дом имеет вроде меньшую длину, хотя так на месте двухэтажного сейчас бы располагалась сталинка.

----------


## Antique

> Может это узнаваемо?
> 
> Вложение 1270164


 А может училище Маринеско? Башенки на крыше очень  его напоминают

----------


## Trs

Смотрите.
http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/00218_Preobragenskaya_Uspenskaya/flash/index.html
По-моему, похоже. Жаль, что дальше по Успенской не видно.

----------


## brassl

Добавил интерьеры цирка, большое спасибо Сhestnaya, за наводку.

----------


## Скрытик

> Немного уточню, по Софиевской 13 установки нет


 По Софиевской 13 вбиты уголки со стороны Торговой, уже довольно давно. Вбиты как раз для ограждения лесов. Будет ли продолжение пока неизвестно.

----------


## tatjana_v

> Спасибо.
> 
> Елисаветинская 4, Торговая 14 и 16 - это один и тот же комплекс с Пастера, 19? Или Торговая, 14 - это Ришельевский лицей (тогда леса не киевские, это последствия некачественного ремонта)?


 Да, один комплекс, а  Ришельевский лицей это Елисаветинская 5

----------


## Antique

> Смотрите.
> http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/00218_Preobragenskaya_Uspenskaya/flash/index.html
> По-моему, похоже. Жаль, что дальше по Успенской не видно.


 А ведь похоже так и есть. Вот интересующий вас ракурс:

----------


## Trs

> Да, один комплекс, а  Ришельевский лицей это Елисаветинская 5


 Спасибо. Я же его так и знаю, у нас на всех штампах был этот адрес. Но соседний дом - Торговая, 12 - и это меня смутило.

----------


## Trs

> А ведь похоже так и есть. Вот интересующий вас ракурс:


 О! Отлично. Он действительно длиннее, чем по Преображенской

----------


## tatjana_v

> Спасибо. Я же его так и знаю, у нас на всех штампах был этот адрес. Но соседний дом - Торговая, 12 - и это меня смутило.


 Торговая 12 относится только к соседнему дому с аркой, а вообще в этих адресах по Торговой сплошное дежа-вю, их как бы не существует. 
Т.е. в натуре они есть, а вот таких адресов нет на бумаге и 2гис их не показывает. Все эти дома почему-то отнесены по-прописке к улицам, которые за углом. Например, адреса Торговая 12 не существует, прописка Софиевская 20, но вход в дом только с Торговой 12 и не иначе. Там, где висит табличка Софиевская 20, входа не было никогда с постройки дома. Вообщем путаница ужасная

----------


## exse

> Последнее напоминает вид на угол Успенской и Преображенской, но тогда где разрушенный дом? По Успенской трёхэтажный дом имеет вроде меньшую длину, хотя так на месте двухэтажного сейчас бы располагалась сталинка.


 
Автор этого фото отошел немного и сделал еще один снимок (я его ранее не размещал, т.к. легко опознается):

----------


## SaMoVar

> Может быть вы имеете в виду тот же "Якорёк"?
> 
> Меня привлекли несвойственные советской эпохе ворота (и забор с кованной оградой)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А за ними распологается здание смахивающее на дореволюционную дачу:
> 
> ...


 Это рыбхоз бывшийю Там был якорь и бюст Шмидта. Я выкладывал более качественные снимки. Особнячок таки с ТЕХ времён. Но владельцев установить не удалось.

----------


## OMF

> Гимназическая. просто сначала кто-то написал что здания на старом фото на Канатной находятся. потом ув. OMF поправил что это Итальянский бульвар. Правда он утверждает что здание на историческом фото слева не сохранилось... я бы небыл так категоричен... по крайней мере очень похоже на вот это...


 Вы правы, я давно не был в городе, поэтому считал, что это здание теряло флигель в войну и было ближе к Итальянскому б-ру.

----------


## ingenering

Господа, у кого-то есть фотография старого базара, что на Базарной?
Или хотя бы каланчи пожарной, которая стояла там до 50-х годов ХХ столетия, после торжественно рухнула.

С уважением.

----------


## TrinCh

тебе к brassl -у
http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=143

----------


## Bvlgari

*Добавляю фото плана Одессы "Висковского"...скан сделать не вышло,прошу прощения,но вроде "читаемо"*  :smileflag: 
*С.Ув.Дарья*

----------


## Bvlgari

*ещё*

----------


## REDSOX

> Тот самый №8?


 Да, будем надеяться, что там будет не только фасадная мазня.

----------


## Antique

> Напротив бывшей амбулатории (на противоположной стороне Фонтанской дороги находится двухтажное здание - продуктовый мазагин и кафе. Если от него пройти в сторону спуска (к Золотому Берегу) то в щель забора Вы увидете еще одно старинное здание постройки примерно начала 20 века. Ранее там была женская консультация и отделение Госстраха. Сейчас здание не используется.


 Хотелось бы уточнить на счёт этого здания. Оно находится уже после развилки улиц бабушкина-фонтанская дорога-золотой берег или до неё? Если до развилки, то оно находится случайно не за серыми воротами на которых нарисовано граффити с поварами (правда там какая-то стройка)?

----------


## ingenering

[QUOTE=chestnaya;12933375]Видела сегодня установку оранжевых лесов на Ришельевской 68.
Этой информации вроде еще не было.[/QUOT


пер. Утесова 11 (Дом в оранжевых лесах) угол Базарной. 
Дом Леонида Утесова, тех. состояние того требует ...

----------


## brassl

Обновил виды Одессы. Заходите.
Может есть у кого дополнения?

----------


## mlch

> Уж слишком они безнадежные (например, последнее мое фото). Даже церковь (как-то разместил в этой теме) и не опознали и не признали ее не одесской. 
> 
> 
> Может это узнаваемо?
> 
> Вложение 1270164


 Уже разобрались, конечно. 
Но я сегодня проходил через этот перекресток и решил сделать снимок, примерно с той же точки. 
Вот что вышло.

----------


## Antique

> Уже разобрались, конечно. 
> Но я сегодня проходил через этот перекресток и решил сделать снимок, примерно с той же точки. 
> Вот что вышло.


 Мне кажется что точка не та, нужно было отойти ещё дальше, чтобы в кадр попал второй фонарный столб, который находится в левой трети старой фотографии

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот это, наверняка, пустой номер:
> Вложение 1270165


 Это может быть Канатная угол Переулка Нахимова. Похожий дот был на Маразлиевской, угол Нахимова.

http://www.360cities.net/image/2007-07-21-021-kanatnaya-karant-spusk

----------


## Pumik

Обещанные фото от 12 станции Большого Фонтана до Дачи Ковалевского.
По ходу, 1-4 фото ул.Ахматовой, дом, в котором, как предполагается жила А.Ахматова.

----------


## exse

Коль так активно взялись за опознание, придется еще одну "опознайку" выложить:

----------


## mlch

> Мне кажется что точка не та, нужно было отойти ещё дальше, чтобы в кадр попал второй фонарный столб, который находится в левой трети старой фотографии


 Похоже на то.
Представится случай - исправлюсь.  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

1. ул Дачная угол ул Ахматовой, фрагмент дачки и старое дерево.
2,3. ул Дачная, напротив трамвайной остановки
4. 1-й Дачный переулок, возле школы
5. Майский переулок угол 1-й Дачный переулок
6. Майский переулок угол Макаренко, в этом доме живет одна из старейших педиатров, вырастившая 4 поколения жителей Фонтана, к моему старшему ребенку она пришла на первый осмотр в возрасте 84 года)))

----------


## Pumik

11. Макаренко, интернат
12,13 заборчик, очень длинный от Майского пер до середины ул Макаренко
14 ул.Макаренко детский сад
15,16 ул.Макаренко

----------


## Pumik

16 Фонтана

----------


## Pumik

дача Ковалевского
1.за мостом виднелся храм 
2. "дача" под мостом
3. "дача"
4. памятная доска на заборе "Якорька"

----------


## Pumik

15-14 ст Большого Фонтана (без учета остановок, санатория Горького и санатория Черное море)

----------


## Pumik

14 Фонтана и 12 Фонтана
Дальше села батарейка, поэтому решетки на 13 остались не охваченными и валяющийся уже 4 год фрагмент оригинального забора... в переулках достаточно классических дачек, правда не всегда узнаваемых,а так же встречаются единичные фрагменты заборов. Так что, есть еще места на Фонтане.

----------


## Antique

Pumik, спасибо. Про многие места не знал )) Похоже, что район застраивался в начале 20-го века. Безраздельно царит модерн. 

а "2. "дача" под мостом" разве существует? Дорога ведёт куда-то вдаль но непонятно есть там что либо достойное ограды в архитектурном плане.

Ещё одна достопримечательность находится практически рядом с этой оградой. Это мост в стиле модерн, вернее один его пролёт. Второй пролёт возведён в стиле конструктивизм - обычный некрашенный бетон.


На 16-й фонтана вызывает сомнение 5-е фото, очень похоже на новодел, но с относительно хорошей стиллистикой. Ну и в той же серии очень заинтересовал краешек дома красного цвета. Где его можно найти?

Зелёнй модерновый забор на майской понравился... Интересно, зелёный на майской и синий на макаренко огораживали разные участки, или это всё ограда особняка "Детский садик"...

Вот дачка на Дачной-угол Ахматова простенькая, мне казалось, что такие заборы должны ограждать что-то уровня дачи Маврокордато. Очень уж хорошая ковка и очень неказистая дачка на вид. Но может на Фонтане было действительно много участков с небольшими домиками. На улице дачной 2-3 калитка в каком то роде шедевр, и в центре не в каждом доходном доме такой уровень можно встретить.

Также на стыке Дачи Ковалевского и Долгой расположен трамвайный павильон позднего модерна, то есть он отличается от стандартных павильонов на 9-15 станциях и имеет более прямые и простые формы, а сейчас в нём магазин:

----------


## Pumik

> Pumik, спасибо. Про многие места не знал )) Похоже, что район застраивался в начале 20-го века. Безраздельно царит модерн. 
> 
> а "2. "дача" под мостом" разве существует? Дорога ведёт куда-то вдаль но непонятно есть там что либо достойное ограды в архитектурном плане.
> 
> Ещё одна достопримечательность находится практически рядом с этой оградой. Это мост в стиле модерн, вернее один его пролёт. Второй пролёт возведён в стиле конструктивизм - обычный некрашенный бетон.


 Всегда пожалуйста, завтра в сторону 11 пойду ))) 

Это ограда от дачи, снята  как раз с этой старой части моста. Вглубь частные дома, вряд ли что-то сохранилось.

----------


## Pumik

> На 16-й фонтана вызывает сомнение 5-е фото, очень похоже на новодел, но с относительно хорошей стиллистикой. Ну и в той же серии очень заинтересовал краешек дома красного цвета. Где его можно найти?


 на 16 это отреставрированное под офис Hi Rais старое здание, как мне помниться.
кусочек красного, это задняя сторона белого здания по Фонтанской дороге, а увидеть его можно если спуститься от кольца 16 ст (где был базар) к началу улицы Дача Ковалевского, сразу за наливайкой.

----------


## Antique

> на 16 это отреставрированное под офис Hi Rais старое здание, как мне помниться.


 Всё-таки старое ) Очень достойный особнячок на мой взгляд. Не удивился бы, если хозяину особняка принадлежал и тот самый участок рядом с мостом. 

В амбулаторном переулке обнаружил два здания, скорее всего новострои, но первое из них уже успело облезть:

Романтического вида с башенкой:



И практически дворец с вывеской на арабском :

----------


## Pumik

> Зелёнй модерновый забор на майской понравился... Интересно, зелёный на майской и синий на макаренко огораживали разные участки, или это всё ограда особняка "Детский садик"...
> 
> Вот дачка на Дачной-угол Ахматова простенькая, мне казалось, что такие заборы должны ограждать что-то уровня дачи Маврокордато. Очень уж хорошая ковка и очень неказистая дачка на вид. Но может на Фонтане было действительно много участков с небольшими домиками. На улице дачной 2-3 калитка в каком то роде шедевр, и в центре не в каждом доходном доме такой уровень можно встретить.


 зеленый забор доходит до "дачи-садик", у дачи свой забор (фото 1), потом начинается синий. 70% квартала занимает зеленый заборчик.



> Всё-таки старое ) Очень достойный особнячок на мой взгляд. Не удивился бы, если хозяину особняка принадлежал и тот самый участок рядом с мостом.


 это уже в теме про дома когда-то появиться история)))

----------


## OMF

> Pumik, спасибо. Про многие места не знал )) Похоже, что район застраивался в начале 20-го века. Безраздельно царит модерн. 
> 
> а "2. "дача" под мостом" разве существует? Дорога ведёт куда-то вдаль но непонятно есть там что либо достойное ограды в архитектурном плане.
> 
> Ещё одна достопримечательность находится практически рядом с этой оградой. Это мост в стиле модерн, вернее один его пролёт. Второй пролёт возведён в стиле конструктивизм - обычный некрашенный бетон.


 Если это мост над Рыбачьей, то с моих времен тут ОЧЕНЬ сильно все поменялось. И дорогу заасфальтировали, и насыпь между Рыбачьей и Бабушкина как-то снизилась , а ворота были как раз там, где что-то торчит с другой стороны моста.

----------


## OMF

> Также на стыке Дачи Ковалевского и Долгой расположен трамвайный павильон позднего модерна, то есть он отличается от стандартных павильонов на 9-15 станциях и имеет более прямые и простые формы, а сейчас в нём магазин:


 Именно этот павильон я и имел в виду. В пору моего детства (60-е) от него вверх по Долгой шла узкая тропинка, а дорога была на метра полтора ниже (или тропинка выше).

----------


## Antique

> Если это мост над Рыбачьей, то с моих времен тут ОЧЕНЬ сильно все поменялось. И дорогу заасфальтировали, и насыпь между Рыбачьей и Бабушкина как-то снизилась , а ворота были как раз там, где что-то торчит с другой стороны моста.


 Это ещё что, Рядом с теми воротами и кусочком ограды затеяна большая стройка (ул. Бабушкина).

 (вид с моста)




> Именно этот павильон я и имел в виду. В пору моего детства (60-е) от него вверх по Долгой шла узкая тропинка, а дорога была на метра полтора ниже (или тропинка выше).


 На этом участке Долгой и сейчас тропинка вместо тротуара. Меняется всё потихоньку... 16-ю застраивают, не исключено, что в этом районе будет всплеск массового строительства.

----------


## Пушкин

Сейчас по ГЛАСу идёт передача, сегодня у архитекторов профессиональный праздник, очень жаль что включил поздно и не успел до новостей задать вопрос Глазырину, Штербуль и Мироненко - Почему за то время пока они занимали и занимают такие должности, Одесса потеряла свой зелёный морской фасад, в историческом центре - появились здания из стекла и бетона, не имеющие архитектурной ценности, а  этажность во многих местах, не допустима превышена????

----------


## VicTur

> Сейчас по ГЛАСу идёт передача, сегодня у архитекторов профессиональный праздник, очень жаль что включил поздно и не успел до новостей задать вопрос Глазырину, Штербуль и Мироненко - Почему за то время пока они занимали и занимают такие должности, Одесса потеряла свой зелёный морской фасад, в историческом центре - появились здания из стекла и бетона, не имеющие архитектурной ценности, а  этажность во многих местах, не допустима превышена????


 На этот вопрос и я могу ответить: потому что такие здания приносят деньги.

----------


## Пушкин

> На этот вопрос и я могу ответить: потому что такие здания приносят деньги.


 То есть, ты утверждаешь что Штербуль деньги берёт за подписание? :smileflag:  тут же кто то пару страниц назад писал что Штербуль белая и пушистая, а все остальные - не достойные. Кстати она и про "брамы ОдеСсы" упоминула, сразу оговорившись и перевела название на русский, который был и будет всегда принят в Одессе как язык межнационального общения...

----------


## VicTur

> То есть, ты утверждаешь что Штербуль деньги берёт за подписание?


 Конечно, я такого не утверждаю.
Вопрос: почему появляются такие здания? Ответ: они приносят доход. Вопрос: насколько Штербуль повинна в появлении таких зданий? Ответ: не знаю.
То есть я, как видишь, разделяю эти два вопроса.

----------


## Пушкин

> Конечно, я такого не утверждаю.
> Вопрос: почему появляются такие здания? Ответ: они приносят доход. Вопрос: насколько Штербуль повинна в появлении таких зданий? Ответ: не знаю.
> То есть я, как видишь, разделяю эти два вопроса.


 Если не знаешь, почему меня (и не только меня) обвинял?

----------


## VicTur

> Если не знаешь, почему меня (и не только меня) обвинял?


 Потому что я не знаю наверняка - и не обвиняю во взяточничестве. А ты не знаешь наверняка - и обвиняешь во взяточничестве.

----------


## VicTur

> То есть, ты утверждаешь что Штербуль деньги берёт за подписание? тут же кто то пару страниц назад писал что Штербуль белая и пушистая, а все остальные - не достойные. Кстати она и про "брамы ОдеСсы" упоминула, сразу оговорившись и перевела название на русский, который был и будет всегда принят в Одессе как язык межнационального общения...


 Ну, Одесса не рухнет от ещё одной книги на украинском языке. Я вообще не понимаю, в чём проблема. Кстати, раз ты ревнитель русского языка, то замечу следующее: "брамы ОдеСсы" писать неграмотно. По-русски это "Ворота Одессы", по-украински - "Брами Одеси".

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну, Одесса не рухнет от ещё одной книги на украинском языке. Я вообще не понимаю, в чём проблема. Кстати, раз ты ревнитель русского языка, то замечу следующее: "брамы ОдеСсы" писать неграмотно. По-русски это "Ворота Одессы", по-украински - "Брами Одеси".


 Потому что Одесса для меня на всех языках будет с двумя С, а если не заметил что я букву С в своём посте выделил, так это твоё личное дело.

----------


## Пушкин

> Потому что я не знаю наверняка - и не обвиняю во взяточничестве. А ты не знаешь наверняка - и обвиняешь во взяточничестве.


 Значит если ты пишешь


> потому что такие здания приносят деньги.


 то ты её во взяточничестве *не* обвиняешь?
 А если я : 


> Интересно, за сколько Штербуль "глаза закрыла" на нарушение общей этажности?


 Так я её - обвиняю?
Так я её таки обвиняю и не только её и не только во взяточничестве, а в разрушении Одессы тоже...

----------


## VicTur

> Значит если ты пишешь
> то ты её во взяточничестве *не* обвиняешь?


 Когда я говорил, что такие здания приносят доход, я, конечно же, имел в виду вовсе не доход Штербуль.

----------


## Пушкин

> Когда я говорил, что такие здания приносят доход, я, конечно же, имел в виду вовсе не доход Штербуль.


 ААА, зачем же тогда отвечал за неё?

----------


## VicTur

> Потому что Одесса для меня на всех языках будет с двумя С, а если не заметил что я букву С в своём посте выделил, так это твоё личное дело.


 - Ти знаєш, як москалі наше пиво звуть?
- Як?
- ПІІІВО!
- Повбивав би...

Ты очень похож на героев этого анекдота. Только те - украинские националисты, а ты - русский. По твоей логике, любое сказанное в Одессе украинское слово - преступление против Города. А ещё об одесском интернационализме рассуждаешь...

----------


## VicTur

> ААА, зачем же тогда отвечал за неё?


 Да, зря, наверное...

----------


## Пушкин

> - Ти знаєш, як москалі наше пиво звуть?
> - Як?
> - ПІІІВО!
> - Повбивав би...
> 
> Ты очень похож на героев этого анекдота. Только те - украинские националисты, а ты - русский. По твоей логике, любое сказанное в Одессе украинское слово - преступление против Города. А ещё об одесском интернационализме рассуждаешь...


 Это что за одессит такой который Одессу с пивом сравнивает? Может на тебя брами упали? Ты вообще в своём уме? Тема называется "Одесса которую мы не должны потерять", возьми  глаза в руки...

----------


## VicTur

> Это что за одессит такой который Одессу с пивом сравнивает? Может на тебя брами упали? Ты вообще в своём уме? Тема называется "Одесса которую мы не должны потерять", возьми  глаза в руки...


 Согласен, Одесса несколько лучше пива.
Также согласен и в том, что мы от темы несколько отвлеклись...

----------


## Пушкин

> Согласен, Одесса несколько лучше пива.
> Также согласен и в том, что мы от темы несколько отвлеклись...


 О видишь, ты уже хоть в чем то согласный, осталось вопрос с языком решить. Может ты согласишься что в основу Одесского языка лёг русский и что именно русский язык был и есть языком общения в Одессе? В качестве аргумента, можешь спросить у старых одесситов или у наших зарубежных одесситов (эмигрантов) уехавших 20-30 лет назад на каком языке разговаривали в Одессе? :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> О видишь, ты уже хоть в чем то согласный, осталось вопрос с языком решить. Может ты согласишься что в основу Одесского языка лёг русский и что именно русский язык был и есть языком общения в Одессе? В качестве аргумента, можешь спросить у старых одесситов или у наших зарубежных одесситов (эмигрантов) уехавших 20-30 лет назад на каком языке разговаривали в Одессе?


 Одесского языка не существует.
В Одессе большинство населения говорит по-русски, значительная часть говорит по-украински, остальные языки представлены меньше. Никто никому не запрещает разговаривать на том языке, на котором человек хочет разговаривать, и никого это не напрягает, пока не появляются экстремисты от лингвистики, делящие языки на перво- и второсортные.

----------


## Пушкин

> Одесского языка не существует.
> В Одессе большинство населения говорит по-русски, значительная часть говорит по-украински, остальные языки представлены меньше. Никто никому не запрещает разговаривать на том языке, на котором человек хочет разговаривать, и никого это не напрягает, пока не появляются экстремисты от лингвистики, делящие языки на перво- и второсортные.


 Я лично свободно говорю на четырёх языках и ни кому не запрещаю говорить хоть на китайском. Но интеллигентные люди в русско-язычной компании не будут общаться на другом языке - не понятном большинству, с другой стороны не интеллигентные - будут всячески показывать свою принадлежность к нации считающей себя доминирующей   в Одессе. И СЛАВА ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ что они ошибаются, поймите Одесса ни Российский город, а Украинский только территориально. Одесса - она ни чья, она одесская и для одесситов и для туристов, она для тех кто её действительно любит и ценит, но что тут поделать если так исторически сложилось что именно русский - не французский, турецкий, греческий или еврейский, стал языком общения в Одессе. И нам в Одессе комфортно думать, говорить, читать, смотреть фильмы, везти деловую переписку именно на русском языке. Вы утверждаете что Одесского языка нет, так и одесского юмора тоже нет, могу даже доказать это - ведь с классиком не поспоришь. Но именно наша рЭчь, наш юмор, наша архитектура (которая поёт, стекло и бетон - не поют), наш воздух, наше море, наши люди и составляют то самое слово Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять, а вы всячески хотите оторвать от неё букву С и заставить нас говорить на другом языке...
 Думаю не выЙдет, потому ШО не улавливаете маленький нюанс... :smileflag: 

P.S. мы как то раньше спокойно жили в Одессе пока не появились, как вы говорите -  экстремисты  и не начали нам навязывать свою волю -  на каком языке нам говорить и учить своих детей...

----------


## Richard

Госпади, Пушкин, чего вы так привязялись к украинскому?  Какая разница, на каком языке книга? Не форма главное, а содержание. Не надоело в ндцатый раз эту тему поднимать? Здесь же не политичка все таки

----------


## Antique

А что, на доходном доме Шестопала (Жуковского-угол Екатерининской) хотят восстановить башенку? Ряды белого кирпича на том самом участке крыши я заметил ещё в мае и кажется что на крыше строят мансарду.

----------


## Trs

Да они там уже месяца два. Над фасадом по Жуковского возводят мансарду и, похоже, восстанавливают башенку.

----------


## VicTur

> Я лично свободно говорю на четырёх языках и ни кому не запрещаю говорить хоть на китайском. Но интеллигентные люди в русско-язычной компании не будут общаться на другом языке - не понятном большинству, с другой стороны не интеллигентные - будут всячески показывать свою принадлежность к нации считающей себя доминирующей   в Одессе. И СЛАВА ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ что они ошибаются, поймите Одесса ни Российский город, а Украинский только территориально. Одесса - она ни чья, она одесская и для одесситов и для туристов, она для тех кто её действительно любит и ценит, но что тут поделать если так исторически сложилось что именно русский - не французский, турецкий, греческий или еврейский, стал языком общения в Одессе. И нам в Одессе комфортно думать, говорить, читать, смотреть фильмы, везти деловую переписку именно на русском языке. Вы утверждаете что Одесского языка нет, так и одесского юмора тоже нет, могу даже доказать это - ведь с классиком не поспоришь. Но именно наша рЭчь, наш юмор, наша архитектура (которая поёт, стекло и бетон - не поют), наш воздух, наше море, наши люди и составляют то самое слово Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять, а вы всячески хотите оторвать от неё букву С и заставить нас говорить на другом языке...
>  Думаю не выЙдет, потому ШО не улавливаете маленький нюанс...
> 
> P.S. мы как то раньше спокойно жили в Одессе пока не появились, как вы говорите -  экстремисты из Галиции и не начали нам навязывать свою волю -  на каком языке нам говорить и учить своих детей...


 Первое: украинский язык в Одессе понятен подавляющему большинству.
Второе: интеллигентные люди не заостряют внимания на таких мелочах, как язык общения.
Третье: я никого не заставляю говорить по-украински. Кто утверждает обратное - лжёт.
Четвёртое: одесского языка действительно нет. Впрочем, если для тебя Валерий Смирнов - окончательный эксперт-лингвист, спорить не буду.
Пятое: в Одессе украинские школы (наряду с русскими) были на протяжении всего советского периода и без всякой связи с выходцами из Галиции. И при этом, действительно, одесситы умудрялись спокойно жить, пока неинтеллигентные люди не стали увлекаться языковыми вопросами.
Шестое: по-украински Одесса пишется с одной "с" (утверждать обратное - безграмотно), но для города в этом нет ничего ужасного.
Седьмое: когда я говорю по-украински, я это делаю не для того, чтоб что-то кому-то доказать (тем более доминирование какой-то нации). Я просто очень люблю украинский язык.
Повторяю: я никого не заставляю говорить по-украински. Но и меня никто не заставит говорить по-русски, если я сам не сочту нужным. А именно это ты, кажется, пытаешься сделать. Ей-богу, не стоит.

----------


## Poona

А кто что-нибудь знает о доме № 45 по Ришельевской?

----------


## Antique

> А кто что-нибудь знает о доме № 45 по Ришельевской?


 Это который доходный дом Нолле, построенный в псевдомавританском модерне архитектором Е.Н. Смидовичем в 1903м году? Нет, ничего про него не знаю, однако красивый дом, хозяин похоже был евреем. К этой мысли располагает псевдомавританский стиль и звезда Давида. Вот только дом подозрительно закрыт на все запоры, видно сохранилось внутреннее убранство парадной.

----------


## Пушкин

> Госпади, Пушкин, чего вы так привязялись к украинскому?  Какая разница, на каком языке книга? Не форма главное, а содержание. Не надоело в ндцатый раз эту тему поднимать? Здесь же не политичка все таки


  Вы что то спутали - это не я привязался, это ко мне привязались, а мне пришлось отвечать... Так что возьмите свои слова обратно. :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

> видно сохранилось внутреннее убранство парадной.


 Какое убранство? Вы что? Там после пожара 1985 года всё новодел, убогая бетонная лестница с убогими арматурными перилами. Звезда Давида - тоже новодел, сваренный из прутиков. "Все запоры" - это кодовый замок со стандартной комбинацией ***. Вот дворовой замок не могу пока раскусить.

Лифт тоже не работает, хоть и светится. Интересного всего изнутри - только планировка парадной

----------


## Пушкин

> Первое: украинский язык в Одессе понятен подавляющему большинству.
> Второе: интеллигентные люди не заостряют внимания на таких мелочах, как язык общения.
> Третье: я никого не заставляю говорить по-украински. Кто утверждает обратное - лжёт.
> Четвёртое: одесского языка действительно нет. Впрочем, если для тебя Валерий Смирнов - окончательный эксперт-лингвист, спорить не буду.
> Пятое: в Одессе украинские школы (наряду с русскими) были на протяжении всего советского периода и без всякой связи с выходцами из Галиции. И при этом, действительно, одесситы умудрялись спокойно жить, пока неинтеллигентные люди не стали увлекаться языковыми вопросами.
> Шестое: по-украински Одесса пишется с одной "с" (утверждать обратное - безграмотно), но для города в этом нет ничего ужасного.
> Седьмое: когда я говорю по-украински, я это делаю не для того, чтоб что-то кому-то доказать (тем более доминирование какой-то нации). Я просто очень люблю украинский язык.
> Повторяю: я никого не заставляю говорить по-украински. Но и меня никто не заставит говорить по-русски, если я сам не сочту нужным. А именно это ты, кажется, пытаешься сделать. Ей-богу, не стоит.


 1. кто такой Валерий Смирнов? 
2. Достал ты со своей языковой проблемой, по поводу языка тебе уже ответили, когда ты поднял тему о брамах ОдесСы и давай закончим - надоел. А то и в личку такое же фуфло мне впаривал...

----------


## Antique

> Какое убранство? Вы что? Там после пожара 1985 года всё новодел, убогая бетонная лестница с убогими арматурными перилами. Звезда Давида - тоже новодел, сваренный из прутиков. "Все запоры" - это кодовый замок со стандартной комбинацией ***. Вот дворовой замок не могу пока раскусить.
> 
> Лифт тоже не работает, хоть и светится. Интересного всего изнутри - только планировка парадной


 Я же только предположил ) Сгорело - печально,раньше внутри должно было быть тоже достойно.

----------


## Trs

Там даже больше обвалилось, чем сгорело. Его потом долго восстанавливали - упали все перекрытия до второго этажа.

----------


## mlch

> Какое убранство? Вы что? Там после пожара 1985 года всё новодел, убогая бетонная лестница с убогими арматурными перилами.* Звезда Давида - тоже новодел, сваренный из прутиков.*


 До пожара была деревянная, резная звезда, которую, как мне рассказывал очевидец, без всякой надобности вышибли пожарным топором в "процессе тушения"

----------


## VicTur

> 1. кто такой Валерий Смирнов? 
> 2. Достал ты со своей языковой проблемой, по поводу языка тебе уже ответили, когда ты поднял тему о брамах ОдесСы и давай закончим - надоел. А то и в личку такое же фуфло мне впаривал...


 Браво, Пушкин! Теперь тебя видно в полный рост, что ты из себя представляешь.
Счастливо оставаться, любезнейший.
P. S. Языковая проблема - не более чем плод твоего воображения. Для других её не существует.
Чао!

----------


## Poona

> Какое убранство? Вы что? Там после пожара 1985 года всё новодел, убогая бетонная лестница с убогими арматурными перилами. Звезда Давида - тоже новодел, сваренный из прутиков. "Все запоры" - это кодовый замок со стандартной комбинацией ***. Вот дворовой замок не могу пока раскусить.
> 
> Лифт тоже не работает, хоть и светится. Интересного всего изнутри - только планировка парадной


 
Вы правы,парадная действительно убогая,хотя планировка интересна и она сохранена,как,впрочем и планировка квартир.Не смотря на то,что пожар разрушил всё здание изнутри,его заново отстроили по бывшему проекту.И лепка на потолке тоже имеется.

И совершенно не правы по поводу лифта.Я живу в этом доме 10 лет.Лифт всегда работал и работает.

А ворота во двор сейчас очень часто бывают открытыми.Там кусочек внутреннего дворика бывшего кинотеатра Короленко,никто им пока не занимается,и ещё один двухэтажный флигилёк,выглядит очень прилично,но тоже современный,одинокий и заброшенный,медленно разрушается,крыша уже провалилась,и офис в подвале нашего дома,они то собственно единственные пользуются двором.

----------


## Antique

> А ворота во двор сейчас очень часто бывают открытыми.Там кусочек внутреннего дворика бывшего кинотеатра Короленко,никто им пока не занимается


 А театр Короленко, получается, находится в середине квартала и не имеет фасада, выходящего на улицу? Или вы про кинотеатр Ришельевский?

----------


## Скрытик

> А ворота во двор сейчас очень часто бывают открытыми.Там кусочек внутреннего дворика бывшего кинотеатра Короленко,никто им пока не занимается,и ещё один двухэтажный флигилёк,выглядит очень прилично,но тоже современный,одинокий и заброшенный,медленно разрушается,крыша уже провалилась,и офис в подвале нашего дома,они то собственно единственные пользуются двором.


 Для меня тоже было откровение про неработающий лифт. Я бывал (права лет 6 назад) у знакомого на последнем этаже. Ни разу не подымался пешком. Не был там, конечно до пожара, но ничего ужасного не заметил. Таких ухоженных домов не так много в центре. 
Кстати, увидел недавно табличку - продается таки здание кинотеатра. Странно что столько лет его консервировали.

----------


## Trs

Возможно, лифтом надо как-то иначе пользоваться? Оба раза, когда я там был, в лифте горел свет, он находился на первом этаже, но на нажатие кнопки не реагировал. 

Кинотеатр, кстати, тоже памятник. А что сейчас в бывшей типографии рядом с ним? Стёкла пыльные, активности не наблюдается.

----------


## SaMoVar

Типография и кинотеатр законсервированы довольно давно. Не Аднан ли на всё это глаз положил? Санатория Россия ему мало(((

----------


## Пушкин

> Браво, Пушкин! Теперь тебя видно в полный рост, что ты из себя представляешь.
> Счастливо оставаться, любезнейший.
> P. S. Языковая проблема - не более чем плод твоего воображения. Для других её не существует.
> Чао!


 И это всё? Ну и СЛАВА БОГУ...

----------


## Пушкин

> А театр Короленко, получается, находится в середине квартала и не имеет фасада, выходящего на улицу? Или вы про кинотеатр Ришельевский?


 Кинотеатр Короленко - это кинотеатр Короленко, а про Решильевский, первый раз слышу. Знаю Что в этом кинотеатре до революции выступал молодой Утёсов и именно для зрителей этого театра, гарантировал безопасность Мишка Япончик.
Кинотеатр вместе с дворовым (по моему трёх этажным флигелем), как и типография рядом - продаются уже очень давно, к сожалению от кинотеатра, кроме фасадного вестибюля ни чего не осталось. И скорее всего эти оба здания - памятника архитектуры - будут сносить.

----------


## Пушкин

> Типография и кинотеатр законсервированы довольно давно. Не Аднан ли на всё это глаз положил? Санатория Россия ему мало(((


 Нет не Аднан - наши местные депутаты...

----------


## Ellsara

Не помню, было или нет. Но на всякий случай: сегодня проезжала по Ришельевской и обратила внимание на активные ремонтные работы по Б.Арнаутской, 55/Ришельевской, 53. Если не ошибаюсь, лесами охвачен и дом №55.

----------


## Cetus

> Не помню, было или нет. Но на всякий случай: сегодня проезжала по Ришельевской и обратила внимание на активные ремонтные работы по Б.Арнаутской, 55/Ришельевской, 53. Если не ошибаюсь, лесами охвачен и дом №55.


 Писала об этом перед праздниками. Дом-памятник архитектуры, т.н. "дом с голубями" обнесли лесами и срубили  за выходные почти все лепные украшения. А штербулиха опять ни ухом ни рылом.

----------


## Trs

А, здравствуйте. Специально для Вас я немного отснял фасад дома Блюмберга. Полюбуйтесь на его вполне сносное состояние.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *4 фотографии*








Надеюсь, Вы знаете, что влага - злейший враг ракушняка.

----------


## ingenering

> Первое: украинский язык в Одессе понятен подавляющему большинству.
> Второе: интеллигентные люди не заостряют внимания на таких мелочах, как язык общения.
> Третье: я никого не заставляю говорить по-украински. Кто утверждает обратное - лжёт.
> Четвёртое: одесского языка действительно нет. Впрочем, если для тебя Валерий Смирнов - окончательный эксперт-лингвист, спорить не буду.
> Пятое: в Одессе украинские школы (наряду с русскими) были на протяжении всего советского периода и без всякой связи с выходцами из Галиции. И при этом, действительно, одесситы умудрялись спокойно жить, пока неинтеллигентные люди не стали увлекаться языковыми вопросами.
> Шестое: по-украински Одесса пишется с одной "с" (утверждать обратное - безграмотно), но для города в этом нет ничего ужасного.
> Седьмое: когда я говорю по-украински, я это делаю не для того, чтоб что-то кому-то доказать (тем более доминирование какой-то нации). Я просто очень люблю украинский язык.
> Повторяю: я никого не заставляю говорить по-украински. Но и меня никто не заставит говорить по-русски, если я сам не сочту нужным. А именно это ты, кажется, пытаешься сделать. Ей-богу, не стоит.


 Восьмое- именно Одесса впитывет (асcимилирует в себе) все нации и устаканивает волны в тазике, пока на русских тут никто не кидался (уверен и не кинуться вовсе, ровно как и на остальные нации).
Вот именно это Одесса никогда не должна потерять. 
Что достаточно убедительно и спокойно продемонстрировал автор этого (см. выше) поста.

----------


## Скрытик

И нас опять расставили в разные стороны ринга. Только теперь украинцы виноваты (((( Я уже писал - я родился в городке в 200км от Одессы, учительницу украинского языка в школе звали Циля Самойловна, я люблю Одессу так как не любят многие, имеющие а своей родословной колени от Дюка. 
И пока мы будем делить то на каком языке и со сколькими буквами С пишется Одесса, ее раздерут на части те, кому все равно как писать. (((

----------


## ingenering

> Сейчас по ГЛАСу идёт передача, сегодня у архитекторов профессиональный праздник, очень жаль что включил поздно и не успел до новостей задать вопрос Глазырину, Штербуль и Мироненко - Почему за то время пока они занимали и занимают такие должности, Одесса потеряла свой зелёный морской фасад, в историческом центре - появились здания из стекла и бетона, не имеющие архитектурной ценности, а  этажность во многих местах, не допустима превышена????


 Этажность и в Самом деле недопустимо превышена, но не во всех местах, тем более что находясь (по сегодняшним нормам) в 8-ми бальной сейсмической зоне, ведуться конструкторами мероприятия по проектированию многоэтажных зданий с учетом той самой сейсмической нагрузки. Вами же допущены или неточности (не исключаю вашу некомпетенцию в вопросах проектирования жилых и общественных зданий) или просто Вы чем-то недовольны, тогда прибегайте к точной аргументации и будьте при этом лаконичны.
А тема как я понимаю : "Одесса которую мы не должны потерять". Думаю в толирантном и профессиональном подходе к вопросам нашего общего дома (Одессы мамы), мы найдем (но не потеряем) и обретем вновь себя - Одесситов, формации 21 века.
Одесса этого не должна потерять, по моему это самое ценное что у нас есть.

----------


## ingenering

> И нас опять расставили в разные стороны ринга. Только теперь украинцы виноваты (((( Я уже писал - я родился в городке в 200км от Одессы, учительницу украинского языка в школе звали Циля Самойловна, я люблю Одессу так как не любят многие, имеющие а своей родословной колени от Дюка. 
> И пока мы будем делить то на каком языке и со сколькими буквами С пишется Одесса, ее раздерут на части те, кому все равно как писать. (((


 Лучше не скажешь.

----------


## ingenering

Извините, но хотелось бы продолжить тему в том же мирном и спокойном ключе, как день , два назад, а посему вопрос по моему интересный. Кто-то мог бы дать информацию о (даже не знаю как правильно назвать) надписи или логотипе. что еще остался в виде слова "SALVE",?
Я имею в виду это слово (если я точно и корректо выражабсь, в чем у меня сомнения) у входов во многие здания. Уверен что многие Одесситы и гости нашего города замечали этот "логотип", при входе в парадные, он размещен на крыльце многих домов старой Одессы.
Мне известно, что смысловая нагрузка этого ".логотипа" означает приветствие при входе в дом и пожелание хорошего при уходе гостей. может это прорсто шутка.

----------


## Pinky

SAlve в переводе с латыни - действительно приветствие, вот и весь смысл, типа welcome на китайских ковриках  :smileflag: 
зы. По поводу двойной "с" в названии города - есть такая наука - номерология. Может  лже, а может и псевдо, для кого как. Мне кажется, появилась она совсем не случайно, и, совсем не случайно, нашему городу было дано именно такое имя.  Потеря одной буквы может кардинально изменить судьбу (опять-же, по мнению нумерологов). 
"Как вы лодку назовёте, так она и поплывет"

----------


## ingenering

> SAlve в переводе с латыни - действительно приветствие, вот и весь смысл, типа welcome на китайских ковриках 
> зы. По поводу двойной "с" в названии города - есть такая наука - номерология. Может  лже, а может и псевдо, для кого как. Мне кажется, появилась она совсем не случайно, и, совсем не случайно, нашему городу было дано именно такое имя.  Потеря одной буквы может кардинально изменить судьбу (опять-же, по мнению нумерологов). 
> "Как вы лодку назовёте, так она и поплывет"


 Ну так сплюньте, или перекреститесь (если такой ученый муж суеверен) 
А наук много, вы правы и наша задача изучать, но не отвергать очевидное.
Кто мешает Китай в CHINA переименовать. или это Русские специально из вредности предумали?
Я так не думаю, просто этапы развития у каждого свои, а язык всего лишь способ выражения.
С языком надо бы вообще поаккуратнее, все же затрагивает информационноэнергетические уровни. А энегия если где убавиться, то естественно где-то прибудет.
Не стоит играть с _електрикой_, тем более без знаний законов.
Как модно здесь выражаться, неплохо бы сначала мат.часть подучить. Так что пусть народы поживут в гармонии, а города и страны называют так, как в словарях написано, а не так, как нас кто-то напугал.

----------


## SaMoVar

Китай - название страниы на одном из северных диалектов китайского языка.
Происхождение украинского слова Одэса (пишу в транскрипции) мне лично представляется в том, что какой-то полуграмотный писарь написал в каком-то документе и оттуда ошибка расползлась по стране. Как известно, названия не переводятся, а в указе об основании города чётнко написано Одесса. То есть, правильное написание города на украинском языке - Одєсса. И только так.
PS Киев в украинском языке переименовали, кстати.

----------


## mlch

> Китай - название страниы на одном из северных диалектов китайского языка.
> Происхождение украинского слова Одэса (пишу в транскрипции) мне лично представляется в том, что какой-то полуграмотный писарь написал в каком-то документе и оттуда ошибка расползлась по стране. Как известно, названия не переводятся, а в указе об основании города чётнко написано Одесса. То есть, правильное написание города на украинском языке - Одєсса. И только так.
> PS Киев в украинском языке переименовали, кстати.


 Вы абсолютно правы, за исключением одной мелочи.  :smileflag: 
В указе об основании города четко написано - Хаджибей. 
Одессой новый город стали называть чуть-чуть позже.

----------


## Пушкин

> Этажность и в Самом деле недопустимо превышена, но не во всех местах, тем более что находясь (по сегодняшним нормам) в 8-ми бальной сейсмической зоне, ведуться конструкторами мероприятия по проектированию многоэтажных зданий с учетом той самой сейсмической нагрузки. Вами же допущены или неточности (не исключаю вашу некомпетенцию в вопросах проектирования жилых и общественных зданий) или просто Вы чем-то недовольны, тогда прибегайте к точной аргументации и будьте при этом лаконичны.
> А тема как я понимаю : "Одесса которую мы не должны потерять". Думаю в толирантном и профессиональном подходе к вопросам нашего общего дома (Одессы мамы), мы найдем (но не потеряем) и обретем вновь себя - Одесситов, формации 21 века.
> Одесса этого не должна потерять, по моему это самое ценное что у нас есть.


 Много слов простите, из которых я так и не понял: 
1. В чем я был не прав в  посте который вы цитируете?
2. Причем тут моя компетенция в проектировании?
3. В чем не точность моей аргументации или вам примеры нужны? (Мукачевский, парк Шевченко, Греческая/Ю. Олеши, Базарная/Белинского - это по поводу превышения высотности, по поводу архитектурной ценности список можно расширить, но давайте остановимся на т.д.)
3.



> А тема как я понимаю : "Одесса которую мы не должны потерять". Думаю в толирантном и профессиональном подходе к вопросам нашего общего дома (Одессы мамы), мы найдем (но не потеряем) и обретем вновь себя - Одесситов, формации 21 века.


 Простите, а к чему тут вы привели толерантный и  профессиональный подход? То есть одессит - это в 21 веке уже профессия? Простите, но я
не намерен быть толерантным когда унижают и  уничтожают Одессу и не намерен закрывать глаза и рот на то как работают "профессионалы" архитекторы.
Возможно вам и нужно обретать себя как


> Одесситов, формации 21 века.


  , а мы уже давно ими являемся и просто так без обретения.
Я прекрасно понимаю ваш порыв - написать, но пишите вы не о том... Выйдите на берег, вдохните полной грудью наш одесский просоленный воздух, пройдитесь по дворам бывшего Центрального района, поговорите с людьми и тогда возможно поймёте тот маленький нюанс, который не замечаете. Ещё раз простите, если что не так.

----------


## Cetus

> А, здравствуйте. Специально для Вас я немного отснял фасад дома Блюмберга. Полюбуйтесь на его вполне сносное .


 Мы уже выяснили,что вы читать не умеете. 
Я писала о  первоочередных задачах по реставрации памятников архитектуры.

 Опять же - что сделали  с домом на Ришельевской-Б.Арнаутской. Отснимите там.

----------


## VicTur

> Китай - название страниы на одном из северных диалектов китайского языка.
> Происхождение украинского слова Одэса (пишу в транскрипции) мне лично представляется в том, что какой-то полуграмотный писарь написал в каком-то документе и оттуда ошибка расползлась по стране. Как известно, названия не переводятся, а в указе об основании города чётнко написано Одесса. То есть, правильное написание города на украинском языке - Одєсса. И только так.
> PS Киев в украинском языке переименовали, кстати.


 Ваше представление ошибочно. Как известно, многие названия переводятся.
Киев в украинском языке никто не переименовывал, кстати.

----------


## Trs

> *Мы* уже выяснили,что вы читать не умеете. 
> Я писала о  первоочередных задачах по реставрации памятников архитектуры.
> 
>  Опять же - что сделали  с домом на Ришельевской-Б.Арнаутской. Отснимите там.


  Кто - *мы*? Поимённо, пожалуйста.

 Вы другие адреса знаете кроме "дома с голубями"? Или умеете только отвечать хамством на аргументы? Я от Вас жду ответа - в каком состоянии фасад дома Блюмберга - во вполне сносном или нет?

 Если бы у меня было больше времени и я раньше узнавал о лесах, то и снимал бы больше. У меня отсняты (некоторые в подробностях, некоторые - общие планы) Софиевская 9, 11, 23; Пастера, 19/Щепкина, 4; Преображенская, 11, 13, 64; Екатерининская, 85. Конечно, моим фотоархивам далеко до уважаемого OdGen, но у меня тоже кое-что есть.

Я жду ответа. Потрудитесь не тыкать в несчастный дом на Ришельевской и не хамить. Я понимаю, что это лучшая тактика - оппонент будет защищать не свои аргументы, но своё доброе имя, доказывая, что он умеет читать.

 P.S. И уж напрягитесь, поймите, что деньги выделены на реставрацию фасадов, а не памятников архитектуры.

----------


## VicTur

> Конечно, моим фотоархивам далеко до уважаемого OdGen, но у меня тоже кое-что есть.


 У меня достаточно большой фотоархив (займёт около четырёх DVD-дисков). Могу поделиться и скопировать.

----------


## Cetus

> Кто - *мы*? Поимённо, пожалуйста.
> 
>  Вы другие адреса знаете кроме "дома с голубями"? Или умеете только отвечать хамством на аргументы? Я от Вас жду ответа - в каком состоянии фасад дома Блюмберга - во вполне сносном или нет?
> 
>  Если бы у меня было больше времени и я раньше узнавал о лесах, то и снимал бы больше. У меня отсняты (некоторые в подробностях, некоторые - общие планы) Софиевская 9, 11, 23; Пастера, 19/Щепкина, 4; Преображенская, 11, 13, 64; Екатерининская, 85. Конечно, моим фотоархивам далеко до уважаемого OdGen, но у меня тоже кое-что есть.
> 
> Я жду ответа. Потрудитесь не тыкать в несчастный дом на Ришельевской и не хамить. Я понимаю, что это лучшая тактика - оппонент будет защищать не свои аргументы, но своё доброе имя, доказывая, что он умеет читать.
> 
>  P.S. И уж напрягитесь, поймите, что деньги выделены на реставрацию фасадов, а не памятников архитектуры.


 Ещё раз:
  дом на Троицкой /Преобр. в очень приличном состоянии по сравнению с .... - список, надеюсь прилагать не требуется.
Деньги на ремонт фасадов - проходили неоднократно уже. При разрушенных крышах, сгнивших коммуникациях - то что, доктор прописал.
Морду красим, а зубки гниловаты....

----------


## chestnaya

> Кто - *мы*? 
> 
>  P.S. И уж напрягитесь, поймите, что деньги выделены на реставрацию фасадов, а не памятников архитектуры.


 Аховое состояние фасадов - это, как правило, следствие текущих крыш, отсутствия либо аварийного состояния водоотвода, когда вода течет по фасаду, и неравномерных осадок дома вследствие отсутствия нормальной отмостки и течей коммуникаций. 
Деньги, выделенные на ремонт ( я не верю в реставрацию) фасадов - через год-два превратятся в пшик, поскольку фасады превратятся в то же самое, что и до ремонта. 
Очень жаль, что выделенные деньги так неразумно сейчас используются. Следовало бы их направить на ремонт крыш, отмостки, водостоков и коммуникаций, тем более, что это не так дорого, как может показаться. Я уверена, что работы по фасадам оценены гораздо дороже.

----------


## Trs

Будем надеяться, что это работы тоже заденут - не поставят же на новый фасад старую гнилую водосточную трубу.

----------


## Скрытик

> Деньги, выделенные на ремонт ( я не верю в реставрацию) фасадов - через год-два превратятся в пшик, поскольку фасады превратятся в то же самое, что и до ремонта.


 Я сам скептически отношусь к действиям гурвица и ко. Но я каждый день иду со стоянки мимо дома по Софиевской 9 и вижу что делают с фасадом. Это именно реставрация, хлипкую штукатурку оббивают до самого кирпича, а не просто красят по верху. На Торговой угол Елисаветинской тоже сняли лепнину, но думаю что по окончанию она будет на месте. Разве лучше было оставить ее там, ожидая пока сама обвалится, как обвалился Атлант на Бунина?
Кстати, в 9 и 11м номерах по Софиевской крыша в отличном состоянии, там достаточно состоятельные жильцы, которые не ждут подачек от ЖЭКа. Водостоки, думаю, после реставрации установят новые, т.к. это часть фасада. 
Так что давайте дождемся окончания ремонта, нельзя судить по картине при грунтовке холста.

----------


## chestnaya

> Я сам скептически отношусь к действиям гурвица и ко. Но я каждый день иду со стоянки мимо дома по Софиевской 9 и вижу что делают с фасадом. Это именно реставрация, хлипкую штукатурку оббивают до самого кирпича, а не просто красят по верху. На Торговой угол Елисаветинской тоже сняли лепнину, но думаю что по окончанию она будет на месте. Разве лучше было оставить ее там, ожидая пока сама обвалится, как обвалился Атлант на Бунина?
> Кстати, в 9 и 11м номерах по Софиевской крыша в отличном состоянии, там достаточно состоятельные жильцы, которые не ждут подачек от ЖЭКа. Водостоки, думаю, после реставрации установят новые, т.к. это часть фасада. 
> Так что давайте дождемся окончания ремонта, нельзя судить по картине при грунтовке холста.


 Будем надеяться!!!

----------


## chestnaya

> Будем надеяться, что это работы тоже заденут - не поставят же на новый фасад старую гнилую водосточную трубу.


 Возможно поставят, но с крыши в эту трубу вода должна собираться, а для этого крышу надо ремонтировать.

----------


## Пушкин

Интересно, вернут ли лепнину в том же виде? Иначе это будет не реставрация...
Будем посмотреть, надо действительно дождаться, главное что бы успели до холодов.

----------


## vieanna

Это же к выборам. Так что до холодов успеют точно. Насколько качественно - другой вопрос

----------


## Пушкин

> Это же к выборам. Так что до холодов успеют точно. Насколько качественно - другой вопрос


 если к выборам - тогда это не реставрация и всем нам будет очень жаль...

----------


## vieanna

> если к выборам - тогда это не реставрация и всем нам будет очень жаль...


 Можно уже начинать сожалеть. Ясно, что "потемкинские деревни" - косметика сразу 60-ти фасадов.

----------


## ingenering

> Много слов простите, из которых я так и не понял: 
> 1. В чем я был не прав в  посте который вы цитируете?
> 2. Причем тут моя компетенция в проектировании?
> 3. В чем не точность моей аргументации или вам примеры нужны? (Мукачевский, парк Шевченко, Греческая/Ю. Олеши, Базарная/Белинского - это по поводу превышения высотности, по поводу архитектурной ценности список можно расширить, но давайте остановимся на т.д.)
> 3.
> 
> Простите, а к чему тут вы привели толерантный и  профессиональный подход? То есть одессит - это в 21 веке уже профессия? Простите, но я
> не намерен быть толерантным когда унижают и  уничтожают Одессу и не намерен закрывать глаза и рот на то как работают "профессионалы" архитекторы.
> Возможно вам и нужно обретать себя как , а мы уже давно ими являемся и просто так без обретения.
> Я прекрасно понимаю ваш порыв - написать, но пишите вы не о том... Выйдите на берег, вдохните полной грудью наш одесский просоленный воздух, пройдитесь по дворам бывшего Центрального района, поговорите с людьми и тогда возможно поймёте тот маленький нюанс, который не замечаете.* Ещё раз простите, если что не так*.


 
Да нет все нормально. вы прекрасно и адекватно отреагировали и за советы Вам тоже спасибо. Только пятый десяток лет изо дня в день я делаю именно это и море для меня это жизнь, иногда даже зимой купаюся в хорошую погоду. 
Если чем задел, то простите.
А компетенции у Вас все же не хватает в подходе к вопросам строительства и архитектуры. Об этом так много (как Вы выразились) я и написал.
Хотя по форме, вы конечно правы, архитектурный стиль многоэтажек явно отличается от зодчества праотцев.
Что же, все меняеться и сегодня архитектура (особенна массовая) переживает не самые лучшие дни.
Только что мне непонятно, почему именно сегодня в каденцию Гурвица, Вы это стали замечать?
В советские времена архитектурные решения Вас больше устраивали? 
И второе, что касаеться многоэтажности строений, я согласился в своем предыдущем посте с повышенной этажностью и с ее несоизмеримостью с нормами. Вы в суе не заметили видимо этого.
Вот здесь Ваша некомпетенция и неоправданная амбициозность по моему и проявляеться. Еще раз прошу не судит строго.
Что же по вопросу этажности, то скажу откровенным слогом, извините на форуме так принято (учите мат часть). Согласен не толерантно выражаюсь, а если поточнее, то есть нормативная документация согласно вышеописанных Вами вопросов и каждый случай рассматривается отдельно. 
Далеко не все строительные фирмы работают с вопиющими нарушениями, особенно те кто пришел на строительный рынок не на один день.

----------


## mlch

> Будем надеяться, что это работы тоже заденут - не поставят же на новый фасад старую гнилую водосточную трубу.


 К сожалению, опыт показывает, что зачастую водосточную трубу не ставят вообще. 
Заказывали-то ремонт фасадов, а не смену труб...
В общем все, как в старом анекдоте, про Рабиновича, который подрядился покрасить пароход.
Рабинович - с одной стороны, а пароходство - с другой стороны.

----------


## ingenering

> Да нет все нормально. вы прекрасно и адекватно отреагировали и за советы Вам тоже спасибо. Только пятый десяток лет изо дня в день я делаю именно это и море для меня это жизнь, иногда даже зимой купаюся в хорошую погоду. 
> Если чем задел, то простите.
> А компетенции у Вас все же не хватает в подходе к вопросам строительства и архитектуры. Об этом так много (как Вы выразились) я и написал.
> Хотя по форме, вы конечно правы, архитектурный стиль многоэтажек явно отличается от зодчества праотцев.
> Что же, все меняеться и сегодня архитектура (особенна массовая) переживает не самые лучшие дни.
> Только что мне непонятно, почему именно сегодня в каденцию Гурвица, Вы это стали замечать?
> В советские времена архитектурные решения Вас больше устраивали? 
> И второе, что касаеться многоэтажности строений, я согласился в своем предыдущем посте с повышенной этажностью и с ее несоизмеримостью с нормами. Вы в суе не заметили видимо этого.
> Вот здесь Ваша некомпетенция и неоправданная амбициозность по моему и проявляеться. Еще раз прошу не судит строго.
> ...


 
П.С. Думаю если Вам интересны вопросы о многоэтажных постройках в нашем городе, то самую профессиональную консультацию Вы получите в Архитектуре города.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да нет все нормально. вы прекрасно и адекватно отреагировали и за советы Вам тоже спасибо. Только пятый десяток лет изо дня в день я делаю именно это и море для меня это жизнь, иногда даже зимой купаюся в хорошую погоду. 
> Если чем задел, то простите.
> А компетенции у Вас все же не хватает в подходе к вопросам строительства и архитектуры. Об этом так много (как Вы выразились) я и написал.
> Хотя по форме, вы конечно правы, архитектурный стиль многоэтажек явно отличается от зодчества праотцев.
> Что же, все меняеться и сегодня архитектура (особенна массовая) переживает не самые лучшие дни.
> Только что мне непонятно, почему именно сегодня в каденцию Гурвица, Вы это стали замечать?
> В советские времена архитектурные решения Вас больше устраивали? 
> И второе, что касаеться многоэтажности строений, я согласился в своем предыдущем посте с повышенной этажностью и с ее несоизмеримостью с нормами. Вы в суе не заметили видимо этого.
> Вот здесь Ваша некомпетенция и неоправданная амбициозность по моему и проявляеться. Еще раз прошу не судит строго.
> ...


 Нет вы всё таки не поняли о чем я. Не нужно быть компетентным в вопросах строительства и архитектуры, что бы заметить (посчитать) (учите мат часть) количество этажей и не соответствие историко-архитектурной среде. Что касается каденции - не каденции, так при Боделане тоже возмущались и по этому на Гурвица возлагали большие надежды, а вот при Союзе - нет, знаете какая в Одессе самая длинная улица была и почему?

----------


## Пушкин

> П.С. Думаю если Вам интересны вопросы о многоэтажных постройках в нашем городе, то самую профессиональную консультацию Вы получите в Архитектуре города.


 А кто меня - нас туда пустит? Если даже Генплан не дают обсудить. Вот когда мы самоорганизуюемся - посмотрим. :smileflag:

----------


## ingenering

> А кто меня - нас туда пустит? Если даже Генплан не дают обсудить. Вот когда мы самоорганизуюемся - посмотрим.


 Элементарно, ул. Гоголя, только знайте зачем и куда идете, да и по дороге вопрос сформулируйте покорректнее, тогда и ответ будет соответствовать, а улица если правильно помню, то Долгая, может чего  не о том. Или вот хоть Мечникова возьмите, начитнаеться чуть ли не у инфекционной на Пастера, заканчиваеться у чумки, а если дошли до : кто выше да у кого поболе, то Вам вопрос, Ришильевская(Ленина), относится к поржарной каланче или нет, даже если ответ будет не верный, нисколько не усомнюсь, что Вы коренной Одессит. Даже смешно ей Богу, зачем это самоутверждение, да и от темы уходим, мне с модерами лень после переписываться, надоели.

----------


## Cetus

> Элементарно, ул. Гоголя, только знайте зачем и куда идете, да и по дороге вопрос сформулируйте покорректнее, тогда и ответ будет соответствовать, а улица если правильно помню, то Долгая, может чего  не о том. Или вот хоть Мечнокова возьмите, начитнаеться чуть ли не у инфекционной на Пастера, заканчиваеться у чумки, а если дошли до : кто выше да у кого поболе, то Вам вопрос, Ришильевская(Ленина), относится к поржарной каланче или нет, даже если ответ будет не верный, нисколько не усомнюсь, что Вы коренной Одессит. Даже смешно ей Богу, зачем это самоутверждение, да и от темы уходим, мне с модерами лень после переписываться, надоели.


 Безграмотная демагогия переместилась из темы о гэе  в эту тему.
Поворяю о генплане - обсуждентия как такового не было, т.к. генплан засекречен. Ознакомится с ним удалось  некоторым одесситам, пробившимся с боями в управление архитектуры. Потому и засекречен от одесситов, что полностью исторический ценр заштриховали под реконструкцию. 

А поля орошения - будущий новый район для одесситов, переселяемых из реконструируемых районов. Парки - трассу здоровья застроим, а если по нормативам не зватает зеленых насаждений - припишем за счёт лесопосадок за городом.

----------


## mlch

> Элементарно, ул. Гоголя, только знайте зачем и куда идете, да и по дороге вопрос сформулируйте покорректнее, тогда и ответ будет соответствовать, а улица если правильно помню, то Долгая, может чего  не о том. Или вот хоть Мечнокова возьмите, начитнаеться чуть ли не у инфекционной на Пастера, заканчиваеться у чумки, а если дошли до : кто выше да у кого поболе, то Вам вопрос, Ришильевская(Ленина), относится к поржарной каланче или нет, даже если ответ будет не верный, нисколько не усомнюсь, что Вы коренной Одессит. Даже смешно ей Богу, зачем это самоутверждение, да и от темы уходим, мне с модерами лень после переписываться, надоели.


 Извините, что вмешиваюсь, но просто интересно стало. Вы сами-то поняли, чего написали? :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Элементарно, ул. Гоголя, только знайте зачем и куда идете, да и по дороге вопрос сформулируйте покорректнее, тогда и ответ будет соответствовать, а улица если правильно помню, то Долгая, может чего  не о том. Или вот хоть Мечнокова возьмите, начитнаеться чуть ли не у инфекционной на Пастера, заканчиваеться у чумки, а если дошли до : кто выше да у кого поболе, то Вам вопрос, Ришильевская(Ленина), относится к поржарной каланче или нет, даже если ответ будет не верный, нисколько не усомнюсь, что Вы коренной Одессит. Даже смешно ей Богу, зачем это самоутверждение, да и от темы уходим, мне с модерами лень после переписываться, надоели.


 Опять всё не о том, не ужели аргументы закончились и опустились до -  а ты кто такой? одессит - не одессит,  почитайте Скрытника, пару постов назад. Вы меня спросили  - почему при Союзе не возмущались - я вам ответил, а вы даже не поняли о чём я. И кончайте с этим ехидным сленгом , в правилах об этом написано (учите мат часть),  пишете, вроде, что не молодой человек и требуете толерантности, какая уж тут толерантность с вашей стороны?

----------


## vieanna

> Извините, что вмешиваюсь, но просто интересно стало. Вы сами-то поняли, чего написали?


 Не понял, конечно. Одесситы посмеялись, а этот честно взял карту в руки и давай мерять.

----------


## ingenering

> Безграмотная демагогия переместилась из темы о гэе  в эту тему.
> Поворяю о генплане - обсуждентия как такового не было, т.к. генплан засекречен. Ознакомится с ним удалось  некоторым одесситам, пробившимся с боями в управление архитектуры. Потому и засекречен от одесситов, что полностью исторический ценр заштриховали под реконструкцию. 
> 
> А поля орошения - будущий новый район для одесситов, переселяемых из реконструируемых районов. Парки - трассу здоровья застроим, а если по нормативам не зватает зеленых насаждений - припишем за счёт лесопосадок за городом.


 О генплане ничего я здесь не говорил, Вы погорячились.

----------


## vieanna

Кроме этажности новостроек. Я не могу вспомнить сейчас ни одного памятника архитектуры в центре, не обезображенного надстройкой. Дом Навроцкого, канцелярия Воронцова, Дом книги... и т.д. и т.п. Это - как раз в самые последние годы.

----------


## Пушкин

> О генплане ничего я здесь не говорил, Вы погорячились.


 Стоп, вы же сами меня в Архитектуру звали что бы мне объяснили что к чему...

----------


## ingenering

> Извините, что вмешиваюсь, но просто интересно стало. Вы сами-то поняли, чего написали?


 Да я не Вам тут человеку плохо стало, без проблем В городе.

----------


## ingenering

> Стоп, вы же сами меня в Архитектуру звали что бы мне объяснили что к чему...


 Извините, вы хотите что-то конкректно спросить или так поговорить?
Сформулируйте свой вопрос.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да я не Вам тут человеку плохо стало, без проблем В городе.


 А по русски или украински? В крайнем случае по одесски, если владеете конечно...

----------


## Скрытик

Можно я задам вопрос. Кто разрешил круку строительство 8-этажного здания на Тирасполькой площади?

----------


## Пушкин

> Извините, вы хотите что-то конкректно спросить или так поговорить?
> Сформулируйте свой вопрос.


 Вы начали с моего поста - там четко сформулированный вопрос. Вот с этого:



> Сейчас по ГЛАСу идёт передача, сегодня у архитекторов профессиональный праздник, очень жаль что включил поздно и не успел до новостей задать вопрос Глазырину, Штербуль и Мироненко - Почему за то время пока они занимали и занимают такие должности, Одесса потеряла свой зелёный морской фасад, в историческом центре - появились здания из стекла и бетона, не имеющие архитектурной ценности, а  этажность во многих местах, не допустима превышена????


 А теперь не понимаете о чем речь? Увы это уже не только я констатирую...

----------


## mlch

> Да я не Вам тут человеку плохо стало, без проблем В городе.


 Ну если не мне - не пишите на открытом форуме. Пишите в личку.
А если для всех - то хотелось бы понимать о чем речь идет.
А то у Вас точно, как в том кино:
"Иван Васильевич, Вы когда говорите, то создается впечатление, что Вы бредите"  :smileflag:

----------


## Cetus

> Да я не Вам тут человеку плохо стало, без проблем В городе.


 Опять троллейбус.

 Посильный вклад в создание больших  проблем  городу создают алчные чиновники, в т.ч. из управления архитектуры и охраны культ. наследия.

----------


## ingenering

> Вы начали с моего поста - там четко сформулированный вопрос. Вот с этого:
> 
> А теперь не понимаете о чем речь? Увы это уже не только я констатирую...


 Извините, а вы _сам_ не могли бы потрудиться ?

Только без обид и главное спокойно и лаконично сформулируйте свой вопрос.

----------


## Пушкин

> Извините, а вы _сам_ не могли бы потрудиться ?
> 
> Только без обид и главное спокойно и лаконично сформулируйте свой вопрос.


 Что потрудится, резкость навести? Мой вопрос уже несколько раз повторялся, вы даже пытались на него ответить  - не понимая о чем я. Только не волнуйтесь так... О.к.?

----------


## ingenering

> Опять троллейбус.
> 
>  Посильный вклад в создание больших  проблем  городу создают алчные чиновники, в т.ч. из управления архитектуры и охраны культ. наследия.


 Какой уж тут тролейбус, скорее сцепка трамвайная , а главное от темы как далеки. 
"Одесса которую мы не хотим потерять", а Вы все про продажных и алчных чиновников. 
Неужели так дороги?

----------


## Пушкин

> Какой уж тут тролейбус, скорее сцепка трамвайная , а главное от темы как далеки. 
> "Одесса которую мы не хотим потерять", а Вы все про продажных и алчных чиновников. 
> Неужели так дороги?


 Вам наверное дороги, а "благодаря" им  - мы Одессу  и теряем.

----------


## Cetus

> Какой уж тут тролейбус, скорее сцепка трамвайная , а главное от темы как далеки. 
> "Одесса которую мы не хотим потерять", а Вы все про продажных и алчных чиновников. 
> Неужели так дороги?


 Так ты и убегаешь на троллейбусе.
Ну прямо Маратка Касимов. Его стиль.

----------


## ingenering

> Что потрудится, резкость навести?


 Думаю не стоит хамить, если вы действительно в чем-то не компетентны, то ничего страшного в этом нет.
Я ведь не стесняюсь, что не умею оперировать как хирург или стричь как парикмахер.
Тема здесь: "Одесса которую мы не хотим потерять".
Так не ужели так нам с Вами дороги эти склоки, что растаться с ними боимся.
Да и в эрудиции вам не откажешь, вон про самую длинную улицу вопрос архисложный задали.
Не сердитесь.

----------


## ingenering

> Можно я задам вопрос. Кто разрешил круку строительство 8-этажного здания на Тирасполькой площади?


 Я думаю правильно этот вопрос заказчику задать, или тому кто разрешил.
Можете поинтересоваться в городской архитектуре.

----------


## Пушкин

> Думаю не стоит хамить, если вы действительно в чем-то не компетентны, то ничего страшного в этом нет.
> Я ведь не стесняюсь, что не умею оперировать как хирург или стричь как парикмахер.
> Тема здесь: "Одесса которую мы не хотим потерять".
> Так не ужели так нам с Вами дороги эти склоки, что растаться с ними боимся.
> Да и в эрудиции вам не откажешь, вон про самую длинную улицу вопрос архисложный задали.
> Не сердитесь.


 Не только не стоит хамить, но и вырывать фразы из контекста тоже.
И о какой компетенции вы говорите? О компетенции одессита?

----------


## ingenering

> Не только не стоит хамить, но и вырывать фразы из контекста тоже.
> И о какой компетенции вы говорите? О компетенции одессита?


 Вы о чем?
А впрочем полно, пустое.
Не создавайте конфликт, модератора разбудите.

Тема : "Одесса которую мы не хотим потерять".

----------


## Cetus

> Можно я задам вопрос. Кто разрешил круку строительство 8-этажного здания на Тирасполькой площади?


 Район Тираспольской площади осваивает голубов.
квартал, прилегающий к площади - улицы Жуковского/Преображенская отдан на разграбление фирме "бастма", называемой в народе "басмачи". Владельца не знаю.
Здание балетной школы приговорено. Дома-памятники архитектуры исчезли из реестра.

----------


## brassl

Народ вопрос.
Это фото использовалось как иллюстрация к статье о мельнице Вейнштейна.
То что это не главный корпус понятно, но там были еще четырех этажный амбар (арх. Неймарк) и двухэтажный корпус складов, а может и еще чего-то...
Или это не Одесса?


И еще Потаповские бани справа от Николаевской лестнице в доме Потапова, это где? Посмотрел перечень владельцев по Ник. бульвару, там Потапова нет, и по Воронцовскому переулку то же

----------


## brassl

Никто не знает где он находился?

----------


## mlch

> И еще Потаповские бани справа от Николаевской лестнице в доме Потапова, это где? Посмотрел перечень владельцев по Ник. бульвару, там Потапова нет, и по Воронцовскому переулку то же


 Судя по фото - Приморская 11 или 13

----------


## Пушкин

> Судя по фото - Приморская 11 или 13


 Склон сзади должен просматриваться, может другая сторона улицы???

----------


## Пушкин

Нашел вот такое на страницах Одноклассников:

_Нас разбросали жизни, страны, 
В которых жили и живем… 
Моря, проливы, океаны, 
Мы здесь для встреч переплывем. 
Откроем форумы и темы, 
Зайдем друг к другу, погостим. 
Мы здесь не войны, не солдаты, 
Мы мир несем и мир творим. 
Давайте жить легко, свободно, 
Не разрушать наш общий дом, 
А украшать с улыбкой окна 
Простым Одесским языком. 
Все изменилось. Время, люди, 
В наш век компьютерных свершений. 
Но одесситы, есть и будут - 
В соцветье разных поколений! 
Пошлем друг другу слов букеты, 
Утешим, в чем-то рассмешим, 
И на страницах Интернета, 
Оставим часть своей души. 
Давайте жить легко, свободно, 
Не разрушать наш общий дом, 
А украшать с улыбкой окна 
Любимым, Одесским языком._

По моему не плохо, а ?

----------


## mlch

> Склон сзади должен просматриваться, может другая сторона улицы???


 Так ведь на переднем плане боковая сторона Потемкинской лестницы!
https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1262543&d=1277626091

----------


## Пушкин

> Так ведь на переднем плане боковая сторона Потемкинской лестницы!
> https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1262543&d=1277626091


 Простите, конечно да, я другое фото имел ввиду...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Народ вопрос.
> Это фото использовалось как иллюстрация к статье о мельнице Вейнштейна.
> То что это не главный корпус понятно, но там были еще четырех этажный амбар (арх. Неймарк) и двухэтажный корпус складов, а может и еще чего-то...
> Или это не Одесса?
> Вложение 1282137
> 
> И еще Потаповские бани справа от Николаевской лестнице в доме Потапова, это где? Посмотрел перечень владельцев по Ник. бульвару, там Потапова нет, и по Воронцовскому переулку то же


 Я знаю только один дом Потаповых в Одессе, на Уютной, в Отраде (теперь  отель "Отрада", с пристроенными двумя этажами)

----------


## brassl

А добавлять то все трудней  :smileflag:  сегодня обновил - Пушкинская улица, Пересыпь, Николаевский бульвар, Николаевский бульвар. Лестница, Николаевский бульвар. Воронцовский дворец, Лузановка, Дерибасовская улица. 
Заходите.

----------


## brassl

Народ, это ж Пушкинская?

А по этому, смешно , но ступор, знаю что знаю, но провал в памяти  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Народ, это ж Пушкинская?
> Вложение 1283774
> А по этому, смешно , но ступор, знаю что знаю, но провал в памяти 
> Вложение 1283780


 Второй снимок - гостиница Красная.
А первый - Пушкинская в квартале между Греческой и Дерибасовской. 
Кавалеристы движутся от вокзала к Думе.

----------


## Пушкин

> Народ, это ж Пушкинская?
> Вложение 1283774
> А по этому, смешно , но ступор, знаю что знаю, но провал в памяти 
> Вложение 1283780


 Первая - Пушкинская /Греческая
Вторая - Гостиница Красная. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

:smileflag: Присмотрелся - ни одного человека без кепки :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Присмотрелся - ни одного человека без кепки


 А я нашел одного.
На втором снимке в левом нижнем углу. :smileflag:

----------


## gudvin_

Возле года 1919....

----------


## Пушкин

> А я нашел одного.
> На втором снимке в левом нижнем углу.


 ну я не имел ввиду буквально, давайте о юморе не забывать О.К.? А то тут один вчера уже бегал с линейкой по карте... :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

А я таки нашел возможность задать свой вопрос Глазырину вот тут:
http://www.a-i-d.com.ua/?mod=allFaq&part=1&lang=ru
Подождём ответ,  но не уверен что даст.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/shulgin_vv/index.html

Замечательные мемуары по революционным событиям в Одессе.

----------


## VicTur

Как-то в магазине я видел фотоальбом с одесскими видами. издание не очень давнее. Там была фотография Греческой площади, на которой с высоты птичьего полёта видна бельгийская остановка. Автора снимка не помню, но кажется, это был кто-то известный: может, Зюбрицкий, может, Гевелюк...
У кого-нибудь, случайно, есть эта фотография?

----------


## OdGen

> Хотелось бы уточнить на счёт этого здания. Оно находится уже после развилки улиц бабушкина-фонтанская дорога-золотой берег или до неё? Если до развилки, то оно находится случайно не за серыми воротами на которых нарисовано граффити с поварами (правда там какая-то стройка)?


 Это Ваше право!  :smileflag: . 

Оно находится между указанной Вами развилкой (см. фото 1) и конечной остановкой 18-го трамвая на 16 ст. Фонтана (новострои на заднем плане).


*Фото 1*

Кстати, дом на этом снимке слева (немного теряется на фоне новостроя) по адресу: Золотой Берег, 4а
тоже старый. В начале 1990-х годов это здании располагался Морской транспортный банк. Оно указанно в спискен памятников архитектуры среди других: 
Особняк, II пол. XIX ст., Золотий берег, 1
Особняк, кін. XIX ст., Золотий берег, 2
Особняк, кін. XIX ст., Золотий берег, 4
Особняк, поч. XX ст., Золотий берег, 8

Здесь, если не ошибаюсь (фото 2) находилась милиция и местный пункт ДНД - добровольной народной дружины, у меня даже их значок остался (адрес - Золотой берег, 7). Сейчас милиция несколько дальше - "за поварами" (или она там всегда была?)

*Фото 2*

На фото 3 виден забор дома (Золотой берег, 7), далее серый вход и граффити с поварами, о которых Вы пишите (вероятно, появилось в 2008-2009 годах, раньше не было), черные ворота - въезд к милиции и вдали - амбулатория Бродской 


*Фото 3*

Вход с граффити тоже можно отнести к дореволюционным, 

также, как и напротив по адресу Золотой берег, 4


А непосредственно то здание, о котором Вы спрашивали в сообщении, находится за забором с адресом *Золотой берег, 2*, между кафе и продуктовым магазином по адресу Фонтанская дорога, 118 и серым въездом по адресу Золотой берег, 4, и одновременно оно находится под строящимся домом, который нависает над ним. Раньше это здание естественно, воспринималось по другому, в связи с отсутствием новостроев. Здание в принципе, без изысков, но старое. В советское время (1970-1980-е годы) в нем располагались женская консультация и отделени Госстраха, а перед ним вдоль дороги находился ряд киосков - союзпечать, билеты "Аэрофлота" и т.д. (кажется, их было три).

Вот его фото (апрель 2010):

----------


## OdGen

> Это который доходный дом Нолле, построенный в псевдомавританском модерне архитектором Е.Н. Смидовичем в 1903м году? Нет, ничего про него не знаю, однако красивый дом, хозяин похоже был евреем. К этой мысли располагает псевдомавританский стиль и звезда Давида. Вот только дом подозрительно закрыт на все запоры, видно сохранилось внутреннее убранство парадной.


 Не думаю, что Константин Владимирович Нолле был евреем  :smileflag: . Проживал в собственном доме на Ришельевской, 45, член городского особого присутствия по налогу с недвижимого имущества, член Крымско-Кавказского горного клуба. Есть открытка дома по Ришельевской, подписанная «Дом Нолли».

----------


## OdGen

> ... Конечно, моим фотоархивам далеко до уважаемого OdGen, но у меня тоже кое-что есть ...


  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag: 
Ну что Вы! Виде бы Вы мои архивы! И по персоналиям, и по истории домов, и по отдельным направлениям одессики и и не только. Хватит работы надолго. По сравнению с архивами ничто мои фотоархивы  :smileflag: .

----------


## OdGen

> http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/shulgin_vv/index.html
> 
> Замечательные мемуары по революционным событиям в Одессе.


 Это точно! Но замечу, что Василий Витальевич Шульгин оставил очень богатое наследие, в том числе и по своему одесскому периоду жизни. К части неизданного его литературного наследия в силу обстоятельств я имел честь прикоснуться, и будем надеяться, что относительно скоро выйдут в свет его никогда не издававшиеся мемуары, в подготовке которых к печати есть и моя небольшая заслуга.
Кстати, в одесском архиве хранятся экземпляры интересных писем-обращений В.В. Шульгина, отпечатанных на пишущей машинке: _"Возможно ли признание Украинского государства?"_ и _"Открытое письмо Вас. Шульгина г-ну Петлюре"._ Эти документы актуальны и сегодня, и наверное, будут актуальны всегда.

----------


## VicTur

> Кстати, в одесском архиве хранятся экземпляры интересных писем-обращений В.В. Шульгина, отпечатанных на пишущей машинке: _"Возможно ли признание Украинского государства?"_ и _"Открытое письмо Вас. Шульгина г-ну Петлюре"._ Эти документы актуальны и сегодня, и наверное, будут актуальны всегда.


 У вас, случайно, нет текстов этих обращений? Очень интересно было бы ознакомиться...

----------


## OdGen

> У вас, случайно, нет текстов этих обращений? Очень интересно было бы ознакомиться...


 Есть конечно. Учитывая возможный интерес к ним (что вполне справедливо!), выкладываю их для всех желающих на файлообменнике. http://webfile.ru/4596433. За качество извиняйте, если что.

Личность Шульгина настолько многогранна, и судьба столь необычна, что в нескольких строчках не опишешь. Да и серъезные биографы непременно упустят какие-то порой очень важные детали. Поэтому лучше приведу цитату, как написал о Шульгине Э. Радзинский в книге о Николае II:
"Поздний час, он [_император_] вышел погулять на платформу. Было холодно, мороз все крепчал. Весь императорский поезд был освещен огнями. «Господа» (так он с усмешкой называл свою свиту) не спали. Ждали.
И он увидел, как из темноты выдвигался паровоз с одним вагоном…
Они вошли в его вагон. Вторым был Шульгин, он знал его: монархист, когда то ему так понравилась его речь в Думе. Но первым – первым был Гучков. Ее _[императрицы]_ вечный враг! Заклятый враг! И вот «маленькая железнодорожная катастрофа», о которой она мечтала, свершилась: его поезд остановлен и они приехали к нему.
Шестидесятые годы, уже нашего века, Ленинград. К полувековому юбилею Октября готовят документальный фильм. Павильон киностудии «Ленфильм». Не горят юпитеры… В грязноватом сумраке – старик: лысый череп, борода пророка и блестящие, молодые глаза… Я пришел из соседнего павильона, где снимают мой фильм, посмотреть на старика…
Старик отсидел свой срок в сталинских лагерях. И вот теперь, в дни хрущевской оттепели, режиссеру Фридриху Эрмлеру пришло в голову снять документальный фильм об этом старике. В тот день в павильоне режиссер обсуждал со стариком эпизод «Отречение царя». Когда то в своей книге старик все это подробно описал… И сейчас он опять вспоминал, как они с Гучковым вошли в вагон… Где стоял граф Фредерикс… И как вошел царь.
Старика когда то знала вся Россия. Это был Василий Шульгин".

----------


## brassl

Обновил виды по Старобазарной площади и Куликово поле

----------


## VicTur

> Есть конечно. Учитывая возможный интерес к ним (что вполне справедливо!), выкладываю их для всех желающих на файлообменнике. http://webfile.ru/4596433. За качество извиняйте, если что.


 Спасибо. Действительно, очень интересно.

----------


## Скрытик

Начали ставить леса по Софиевской 13, со стороны Торговой.

----------


## brassl

Да, лесов много...а вот рабочих на них хоть кто-то видел? я нет.

----------


## OdGen

Вчера, проезжая по Бунина мимо дома №8 с обвалившимся атлантом, который мы обсуждали на форуме, могу сообщить, что он (атлант) уже "отреставрирован", то есть сбит подчистую. Перед фасадом дома стояли оранжевые леса и ходили рабочие, лежало много сбитой штукатурки.

----------


## OdGen

> Спасибо. Действительно, очень интересно.


 Согласен с Вами. После того, как будут изданы неизвестные рукописи Шульгина, а я надеюсь, что это все же произойдет, я сообщу об этом, поскольку эти воспоминания могут быть очень интересны для нас. Возможно, проведу небольшую презентацию.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вчера, проезжая по Бунина мимо дома №8 с обвалившимся атлантом, который мы обсуждали на форуме, могу сообщить, что он (атлант) уже "отреставрирован", то есть сбит подчистую. Перед фасадом дома стояли оранжевые леса и ходили рабочие, лежало много сбитой штукатурки.


 Я читал что оба Атланта после реставрации будут стоять на месте.

----------


## OdGen

Думаю, что будут. Кстати, мне показалось, или на доме по Бунина, 12 (угол Польской) сбили одну из колонн на фасаде со стороны Бунина? Кто будет там, посмоторите.

----------


## Пушкин

Подскажите пожалуйста, было ли какое то религиозное сооружения по пер. Маяковского №4?

----------


## kravshik

> Подскажите пожалуйста, было ли какое то религиозное сооружения по пер. Маяковского №4?


 В связи с чем вопрос,учитывая его архитектуру???
необычность таки есть,будем подумать.....

----------


## Пушкин

> В связи с чем вопрос,учитывая его архитектуру???
> необычность таки есть,будем подумать.....


 А в связи вот с чем - Первое фото с Маяковского, два других с разных религиозных учреждении, причем разных конфессий, по этому и вопрос... :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Я помню как восстанавливали эти ворота. Лет 8 назад. До того их там не было ИМХО.

----------


## REDSOX

Я тут, на выходные заглянул в прорезь забора, который ограждает новострой- Канатная угол Бунина. Судя по линии фундамента, что выходит на Бунина, ребята вылезли метров на пять за линию фасадов. Может это так надо???

----------


## kravshik

> А в связи вот с чем - Первое фото с Маяковского, два других с разных религиозных учреждении, причем разных конфессий, по этому и вопрос...


 интересно подмеченно,это кстати есть и на Бродской синаноге-то бишь архив.....

может действительно было что-то религиозно -еврейское судя по воротам,а то что их восстанавливали,это как раз говорит о том что они там уже были изначально....

----------


## Скрытик

> Я тут, на выходные заглянул в прорезь забора, который ограждает новострой- Канатная угол Бунина. Судя по линии фундамента, что выходит на Бунина, ребята вылезли метров на пять за линию фасадов. Может это так надо???


 Посмотри на сколько вылезли напротив ЦУМа, уроды

----------


## kravshik

> Я тут, на выходные заглянул в прорезь забора, который ограждает новострой- Канатная угол Бунина. Судя по линии фундамента, что выходит на Бунина, ребята вылезли метров на пять за линию фасадов. Может это так надо???


 Это скорее не "надо"- а так принято нынче,никто над этим даже и не задумывается-похоже,учитывая масштабы строительства и предстоящие барыши,типа а что, ну будет чуток еще свободной площади ,ну так и 
упадет еще пару лишних копеек,с теми же комиссиями по благоустройству рассчитаться будет чем.....

----------


## Скрытик

> интересно подмеченно,это кстати есть и на Бродской синаноге-то бишь архив.....
> 
> может действительно было что-то религиозно -еврейское судя по воротам,а то что их восстанавливали,это как раз говорит о том что они там уже были изначально....


 Восстанавливали какие-то "крутелик". там ворота электрофицированы и если машину поставить перед ними, то охранник с автоматом выходит.

----------


## Пушкин

> Восстанавливали какие-то "крутелик". там ворота электрофицированы и если машину поставить перед ними, то охранник с автоматом выходит.


 Там внутри двора есть здание какой то строительной фирмы  - внутри просто дворец...

----------


## OdGen

Дом по пер. Малому, 4 (нене Маяковского) был построен в середине 19 века князем Павлом Александровичем Абамеликом http://rodovoyegnezdo.narod.ru/Personalii/pavelabamelik.htm , после него дом унаследовал его сын, князь Александр Павлович Абамелик (10.08.1851, с. Петроверовка (Ныне с. Жовтень Ширяевского района Одесской области) Тираспольского уезда Херсонской губернии – 13/26.02.1923, Ниш, Королевство Сербов, Хорватов и Словенцев [впоследствии – Югославия]). 
Семья князей Абамеликов и их родственники обитали здесь минимум до 1918 года (а возможно, и до 1919-1920). При этом, семья была православного вероисповедания, но ни домовой православной церкви, но ни церквей иных конфессий по этому адресу никогда не было. При этом схожесть ограды с оградой Бродской синагоги (ныне Гос. архив области) на Жуковского, 18 очевидна.

----------


## Пушкин

> интересно подмеченно,это кстати есть и на Бродской синаноге-то бишь архив.....
> 
> может действительно было что-то религиозно -еврейское судя по воротам,а то что их восстанавливали,это как раз говорит о том что они там уже были изначально....


 Да, второе фото именно от туда, а третье - Успенская церковь на Приображенской, вот ещё:

----------


## Пушкин

> Дом по пер. Малому, 4 (нене Маяковского) был построен в середине 19 века князем Павлом Александровичем Абамеликом http://rodovoyegnezdo.narod.ru/Personalii/pavelabamelik.htm , и семья князей Абамеликов и их родственники обитали здесь минимум до 1918 года (а возможно, и до 1919-1920). При этом, семья была православного вероисповедания, но ни домовой православной церкви, но ни церквей иных конфессий по этому адресу никогда не было. При этом схожесть ограды с оградой Бродской синагоги (ныне Гос. архив области) на Жуковского, 18 очевидна. 
> 
>  Таким образом, на 100 проц


 Спасибо! :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Я неправильно выразился - их там лет 10 назад не было. Это новодел, возможно использовали существующие решения.

----------


## Пушкин

Кстати, Абамелик - еврейская фамилия

----------


## Пушкин

> Я неправильно выразился - их там лет 10 назад не было. Это новодел, возможно использовали существующие решения.


 Возможно, а возможно и  перенесли откуда то...

----------


## Пушкин

Вообще то не верю что могли так в точности скопировать, а по адресу Гоголя, что было?

----------


## OdGen

> Кстати, Абамелик - еврейская фамилия


 Князья Абамелики были армянского происхождения, а в Российской империи евреи не то что не могли получить титул (князь, граф и т.д.), но и просто дворянство. Исключения были - например, евреи - бароны Гинзбурги, но титул у них был иностранный (пожалован иностранным монархом).
Конечно, были случаи, когда одесситы носили одинаковые фамилии (были однофамильцы). К примеру - французы Сикары - одесские купцы и домовладельцы, и одесская еврейская семья с такой же фамилией. А вот по Абамеликам одесские справочники не содержат носителей такой фамилии иудейского вероисповедания или же крещенных евреев. Например, на 1910-е годы в Одессе с такой фамилией проживали только князья Александр Павлович и его сын Павел Александрович Абамелики (оба в Малом переулке).

----------


## Пушкин

Всё может быть, ведь моё предположение - это только версия. На иврите Аба - отец, мелех(К) царь, король.

----------


## OdGen

да, интересно.

----------


## Antique

В очередной раз посетив на Б. Фонтан обнаружил на 16-й станции ещё кое-что интересное.

Вот это остатки здания (первый этаж) на углу Байдарочного и Якорного переулков, второй этаж надстроен относительно недавно (на фото не видно):


Если от Амбулатории пройти несколько шагов по направлению к Санаторию им. Горького, то в тени деревьев можно обнаружить прелюбопытное здание в кирпичном стиле, использующееся в качестве магазина:




далее, что у нас далее.. На 10-й станции за старинной оградой, часть которой безбожно испорчена киоском, можно обнаружить дачу (по Пилявскому дача В. Домбровского):


...и рядом расположено отделение почты, которое находиться в здании стиля ампир, вероятно сталинского.


Также в данном секторе расположена церковь св. Марии Магдалины (спасибо kravshik'у за подмеченную неточность), а на противоположной стороне улицы Красных Зорь неподалёку расположена очередная дача в кирпичном стиле с современной пристройкой из красного кирпича.

----------


## kravshik

> Также в данном секторе расположена церковь Григория Богослова и Зои, а на противоположной стороне улицы Красных Зорь неподалёку расположена очередная дача в кирпичном стиле с современной пристройкой из красного кирпича.


 я конечно дико извиняюсь,маленькая поправка,там находится храм Святой-Марии-Магдалины ,на улице Красных зорь,очень уютный и небольшой храм.........







они немного похожи

а храм Григория и Зои находится на Старопортофранковской,это просто для уточнения,вдруг кого с пути собьет,а вообще очень хорошая идея пройтись вот так и зафиксировать то,что еще не испоганили,ощутить дух фонтана,в данном случае да и других районов........

----------


## Antique

> а храм Григория и Зои находится на Старопортофранковской,это просто для уточнения,вдруг кого с пути собьет


 Спасибо, что заметили, неточности - каверзная штука )))

----------


## Antique

> пройтись вот так и зафиксировать то,что еще не испоганили,ощутить дух фонтана,в данном случае да и других районов......


 Да да, это конечно не Французский бульвар, но старинные домики павильоны остановок, ограды и виллы почти что равномерно распределены от 8-й до 16-й станции.  И можно получить определённое представление о архитектуре этого района.

----------


## myspring73

появились леса на Садовой 9 (угол Дворянской улицы. Дом А. Вассала).
Заодно птичка на хвосте принесла, что таких домов в городе 52 шт, что горсовет осваивает какой-то то ли американский, то ли юнесковский  грант. и самое интересное - за некоторый интерес можно попасть в список реставрируемых домов)))
про птичку можно не спрашивать, как прилетела, так и улетела.

----------


## SaMoVar

Дадада. Это ГЭЙская предвыборная чухня. проект 52 фасада. Крыши и подвалы ремонтировать не будут - этого не видно, следовательно, вкладывать деньги в это не будут. Боюсь, что фасады на тяп-ляп будут делать.
Рад буду ошибиться.

----------


## Скрытик

> Дадада. Это ГЭЙская предвыборная чухня. проект 52 фасада. Крыши и подвалы ремонтировать не будут - этого не видно, следовательно, вкладывать деньги в это не будут. Боюсь, что фасады на тяп-ляп будут делать.
> Рад буду ошибиться.


 Я уже писал, при всей нелюбви к гэю, фасады делают не тяп-ляп. Ну неужели сложно пройтись по Софиевской, к примеру? Сбивается все что можно сбить, первый этаж Софиевской 9 сбит до кирпича, выше по возможности. Дай Бог так реставрировать остальные здания Одессы!!!

----------


## SaMoVar

> Сбивается все что можно сбить, первый этаж Софиевской 9 сбит до кирпича, выше по возможности. Дай Бог так реставрировать остальные здания Одессы!!!


 Посмотрим чего вместо налепят. Я пока от восторгов воздержусь...

----------


## REDSOX

> Я уже писал, при всей нелюбви к гэю, фасады делают не тяп-ляп. Ну неужели сложно пройтись по Софиевской, к примеру? Сбивается все что можно сбить, первый этаж Софиевской 9 сбит до кирпича, выше по возможности. Дай Бог так реставрировать остальные здания Одессы!!!


 Они и балконы демонтируют. Как старые, так и вполне нормальные. Да, сбили до кирпича, только у меня сомнения, что укреплять таврами оконные проёмы не будут, а там есть приличные трещины. Живой пример реставрации- гостиница "Континенталь", на Дерибасовской 5. Вот там по- уму делали.

----------


## Скрытик

Это все гадания - "сомневаюсь, вряд ли" и т.п. Я хожу там каждый день, будем видеть. "Вполне нормальные" балконы часто падают на землю. Думаю что это лучше видно когда начинаешь сбивать штукатурку. Про Софиевскую 23 я вообще молчу - там на угловой балкон без слез смотреть нельзя было

----------


## Пушкин

Кондиционеры оставляют и не понятно - где столько рабочих фасадчиков нашли? Главное что бы не получилось так - Работы выполняет фирма подконтрольная Руслану Торпану, чьи инициалы красуются не только на Екатерининской площади, но и на восьмиэтажке на Тираспольской, по словам той же Штербуль - работы выполняются в кредит. А теперь мысли в слух: - городу платить будет не чем и наша с вами недвижимость (включая памятники архитектуры) перейдёт в частную собственность человека с инициалами РСТ.ИМХО.

----------


## myspring73

> Кондиционеры оставляют и не понятно - где столько рабочих фасадчиков нашли?


 Я как раз проходил мимо центра Резника (тоже обставляют лесами) и озадачился вопросом - откуда столько специалистов по работе с фасадами нашли единовременно? Неужели пустили чартер Дубоссары-Одесса?

----------


## OdGen

Судя по внешности рабочих, с географией Вы не ошиблись  :smileflag: .

----------


## Vaita

Реставрируй - не реставрируй. Если такие падлы будут ходить и уничтожать все, то через год ничего уже не будет!

 

А у нас на Коблевской только люди фасадик сделали, так через день его черной краской обрисовали

----------


## Пушкин

> Я как раз проходил мимо центра Резника (тоже обставляют лесами) и озадачился вопросом - откуда столько специалистов по работе с фасадами нашли единовременно? Неужели пустили чартер Дубоссары-Одесса?


 А что реставрировать на центре Резника????? :smileflag: 
Насчет географии, ой, не хочу шутить про национальность Торпана и его одноплеменников.

----------


## myspring73

как что? а ракушняк покрасить? так сказать - обновить)))

----------


## brassl

Добавил папку - Одесские фотоателье - заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> как что? а ракушняк покрасить? так сказать - обновить)))


 Ааа... :smileflag:

----------


## odessa_forever

Если уже было, то сорри за повтор, но вот здесь висят отсканированные дореволюционные справочники (в т.ч. с адресами) об Одессе: 1899, 1900, 1901, 1902-1903 гг. :smileflag: 
Поскольку в оригинале сии творения встречаются крайне редко, человек сделал нам всем шикарный подарок :smileflag: .

----------


## densen2002

спс, уже сидирую.


кстати, забавно:

----------


## REDSOX

> Реставрируй - не реставрируй. Если такие падлы будут ходить и уничтожать все, то через год ничего уже не будет!
> 
> Вложение 1294027 Вложение 1294028
> 
> А у нас на Коблевской только люди фасадик сделали, так через день его черной краской обрисовали


 Я думаю, если пару рук отрубить, то в следующий раз побоятся. И ловить то особо не надо. Они сами подписи оставляют.

----------


## Antique

> Если уже было, то сорри за повтор, но вот здесь висят отсканированные дореволюционные справочники (в т.ч. с адресами) об Одессе: 1899, 1900, 1901, 1902-1903 гг.
> Поскольку в оригинале сии творения встречаются крайне редко, человек сделал нам всем шикарный подарок.


 Ну как бы эти справочники можно скачать на первоисточнике. Издания отсканированы и лежат на сайте библиотеки РГБ http://old.rsl.ru

----------


## OdGen

> Реставрируй - не реставрируй. Если такие падлы будут ходить и уничтожать все, то через год ничего уже не будет!
> 
> Вложение 1294027 Вложение 1294028
> 
> А у нас на Коблевской только люди фасадик сделали, так через день его черной краской обрисовали


 Вы правы! Такого же льва оторвали полностью с ворот дома на Маразлиевской. Та же краска, и многое другое.

----------


## OdGen

> А что реставрировать на центре Резника?????
> Насчет географии, ой, не хочу шутить про национальность Торпана и его одноплеменников.


 Хе-хе-хе!  :smileflag: . Имелся в виду не упомянутый Вами уважаемый человек, а рабочие.
Сегодня произвели на меня впечатление песочная пыль, поднимаемая ветром на Дерибасовской на месте снесенного "Спартака". Зимой там был каток, теперь водные атракционы (!) http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14150434.html
Вспомнился Пушкин (который А.С.  :smileflag:  ) с незабвенной цитатой: "я жил тогда в Одессе пыльной". А мы оказывается, тоже в ней живем!

----------


## Скрытик

На Софиевской рабочие западенцы. Что немного веселее. Сегодня проходил слушал разговор.

----------


## Пушкин

> Хе-хе-хе! . Имелся в виду не упомянутый Вами уважаемый человек, а рабочие.


 А я про их общею географию... :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

На Польской №5 то же леса появились, но не оранжевого цвета...

----------


## OdGen

> Если уже было, то сорри за повтор, но вот здесь висят отсканированные дореволюционные справочники (в т.ч. с адресами) об Одессе: 1899, 1900, 1901, 1902-1903 гг.
> Поскольку в оригинале сии творения встречаются крайне редко, человек сделал нам всем шикарный подарок.


 Здесь таки передрали, сообщение об этом справочнике уже было на форуме. Справочники отсканированы и размещены на сайте Российской государственной библиотеки. Подробнее здесь https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=11034065&postcount=2305 и здесь https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=11672345&postcount=1900.

----------


## OdGen

> На Софиевской рабочие западенцы. Что немного веселее. Сегодня проходил слушал разговор.


 А на Екатерининской площади при реставрации в 2007 году при общении рабочих был веселый восточный говор  :smileflag: .

----------


## OdGen

> А я про их общею географию...


 *+*  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Я с пол-года назад читал что из Европы вернулось много рабочих-реставраторов во Львов (кризис). Может таки не так страшно, как кажется. Дай Бог только что бы деньги не закончились внезапно.

----------


## odessa_forever

> Здесь таки передрали, сообщение об этом справочнике уже было на форуме. Справочники отсканированы и размещены на сайте Российской национальной библиотеки. Подробнее здесь https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=11034065&postcount=2305и здесь https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=11672345&postcount=1900.


 Спасибо, уже посмотрел. Кстати, сайт РГБ рулит, очень много информации, все выходные качать буду :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

Рулит, не то слово, аж пыль идет (не такая, как сегодня на Дерибасовской, но все же  :smileflag:  ). Кстати, по истории Одессы там довольно много книг и справочников. Так что качайте и читайте!

----------


## brassl

Нет ли у кого старого изображения дома Ралле по Пушкинской, 7.
В Гисе можно самому вставлять описания и вид дома, пока "мучаю" ул. Пушкинскую.
Кому интересно, когда доввожу объем информации - поделюсь.

----------


## Виолетта27

> Нет ли у кого старого изображения дома Ралле по Пушкинской, 7.
> В Гисе можно самому вставлять описания и вид дома, пока "мучаю" ул. Пушкинскую.
> Кому интересно, когда доввожу объем информации - поделюсь.


 О, мы на одной волне. Я тоже заинтересовалась именно этой улицей. :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Был сегодня в "Афине". Пробегом глянул на проект реконструкции ДК моряков. Удручён и возмущён. Советую всем заглянуть туда, на выставку проектов всяческих конструкций и реконструкций - шестым чувством (а больше пятой точкой) чую, что там много любопытных вещей.

----------


## Пушкин

Видел эту выставку - ужас, влепить между зданиями  - памятниками архитектуры многоэтажную стоянку для машин в стиле Хайтэк - произведение для конкурса карикатур... Остальное всё в том же стиле.
А кто то знает что с Пассажем планируют делать, сколько же может стоять ТАКОЕ здание на центральном перекрёстке города, покрашенное половина в розовый, половина в светло коричневый цвет?  Очередной позор нашим архи архитекторам из всех надзорных, подзорных и крючкотворных организаций...

----------


## 115117

да,я тоже видела эти проэкты в Афине.Ужас.Особенно дворец моряков.
Мне вот интересно,мнение жителей как всегда не спросят.И доход от гостиницы наверняка в карман пойдет а не на пользу городу.

----------


## Antique

> Мне вот интересно,мнение жителей как всегда не спросят.


 Многим нравится стекло на Греческой )))

----------


## Скрытик

> Многим нравится стекло на Греческой )))


 Можно узнать откуда такая информация? У меня нет ни одного знакомого, кому бы "оно" нравилось. Так же как и стекло на Дерибасовской (Европа).

----------


## Ellsara

> Можно узнать откуда такая информация? У меня нет ни одного знакомого, кому бы "оно" нравилось. Так же как и стекло на Дерибасовской (Европа).


 К сожалению, приезжим очень нравится (приезжали знакомые из Москвы, Минска, Екатеринбурга и др. городов ближнего зарубежья). Может им нравится словосочетание "эклектика стилей и направлений", конечно  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Можно узнать откуда такая информация? У меня нет ни одного знакомого, кому бы "оно" нравилось. Так же как и стекло на Дерибасовской (Европа).


 Информация из собственных ушей. От тех, людей, которых я лично знаю.  В основном диапазон настроений где-то от одобрительного до безразличного. Но провожу, по возможности, разъяснительную работу )



> К сожалению, приезжим очень нравится (приезжали знакомые из Москвы, Минска, Екатеринбурга и др. городов ближнего зарубежья). Может им нравится словосочетание "эклектика стилей и направлений", конечно


 Необходимо заметить, что в тех городах тоже есть дореволюционная архитектура, особенно в Москве.

----------


## VicTur

> Можно узнать откуда такая информация? У меня нет ни одного знакомого, кому бы "оно" нравилось. Так же как и стекло на Дерибасовской (Европа).


 Мы склонны общаться в основном с единомышленниками, с себе подобными, поэтому не так уж часто слышим альтернативные мнения. А меж тем такие мнения есть, и немало.

----------


## REDSOX

Многим до 40 вообще по- барабану центральная часть. Они рубят баблос, живут не в городе. Для них главное удобно и ладушки! А в каком стиле фасад и как он гармонирует с соседними зданиями, не интересует. Эти же люди и проектируют для центра. Что они видели, кроме стандартного жилья в 9 этажей и красивые альбомы знаменитых архитекторов на кафедре? Уже три поколения выросло вне центра. Я конечно не хочу умалить достоинства Таирова, ПоКота и Фонтанки, но центр это совершенно другое. Совсем другой мир.

----------


## Пушкин

> Многим до 40 вообще по- барабану центральная часть. Они рубят баблос, живут не в городе. Для них главное удобно и ладушки! А в каком стиле фасад и как он гармонирует с соседними зданиями, не интересует. Эти же люди и проектируют для центра. Что они видели, кроме стандартного жилья в 9 этажей и красивые альбомы знаменитых архитекторов на кафедре? Уже три поколения выросло вне центра. Я конечно не хочу умалить достоинства Таирова, ПоКота и Фонтанки, но центр это совершенно другое. Совсем другой мир.


 А я бы не обобщал - многим до 40. В этой теме многим до 40 и что? :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Уже три поколения выросло вне центра. Я конечно не хочу умалить достоинства Таирова, ПоКота и Фонтанки, но центр это совершенно другое. Совсем другой мир.


 Я тоже подметил, что люди живущие в дореволюционных зданиях с большим интересом относятся к истории города.

----------


## Pinky

Господа, не нашел, куда написать, спросить совета. У меня предложение есть рационализаторское, по проходящей сейчас реконструкции сквера "Космонавтов", что в районе Среднефонтанской площади. Кому я могу его озвучить? Понимаю, что шанс на его реализацию мизерный, но идея, как мне кажется интересная, хотелось-бы попытаться ее озвучить кому-то из компетентных лиц (видел Бровина по тв, показывал, рассказывал о проекте реконструкции, на него выйти нереально?)

----------


## odessa_forever

> Господа, не нашел, куда написать, спросить совета. У меня предложение есть рационализаторское, по проходящей сейчас реконструкции сквера "Космонавтов", что в районе Среднефонтанской площади. Кому я могу его озвучить? Понимаю, что шанс на его реализацию мизерный, но идея, как мне кажется интересная, хотелось-бы попытаться ее озвучить кому-то из компетентных лиц (видел Бровина по тв, показывал, рассказывал о проекте реконструкции, на него выйти нереально?)


 Можете попробовать написать обращение на Гурвица с изложением вашей идеи, его распишут на Бровина и кто-то из его управления с вами возможно и свяжется дабы услышать ваши пожелания. Почему "возможно" - потому что могут счесть идею бредовой и просто отписаться.
Есть и другой вариант - между Думой и музеем, во дворике, находится департамент по работе с обращениями граждан, там висит график приема начальников всех управлений, в т.ч. Бровина. Идете туда и записываетесь к нему на прием. В порядке очереди либо он, либо его зам (сейчас лето :smileflag: ) вас обязательно примет. На прием и принесете свои рацпредложения. 
Третий вариант - записаться на прием к Бровину прямо в управлении архитектуры на Гоголя, но ИМХО через департамент по работе с обращениями граждан будет эффективнее - там эти вопросы держат на контроле :smileflag: .

----------


## Пушкин

> Можете попробовать написать обращение на Гурвица с изложением вашей идеи, его распишут на Бровина и кто-то из его управления с вами возможно и свяжется дабы услышать ваши пожелания. Почему "возможно" - потому что могут счесть идею бредовой и просто отписаться.
> Есть и другой вариант - между Думой и музеем, во дворике, находится департамент по работе с обращениями граждан, там висит график приема начальников всех управлений, в т.ч. Бровина. Идете туда и записываетесь к нему на прием. В порядке очереди либо он, либо его зам (сейчас лето) вас обязательно примет. На прием и принесете свои рацпредложения. 
> Третий вариант - записаться на прием к Бровину прямо в управлении архитектуры на Гоголя, но ИМХО через департамент по работе с обращениями граждан будет эффективнее - там эти вопросы держат на контроле.


 Ой, а если есть такой департамент, зачем же тогда Служба помощи мэра, для понта что ли? (простите за Офф)

----------


## Pinky

Спасибо, думаю, если идти этим путем, реконструкция сквера уже закончится  :smileflag:

----------


## REDSOX

> А я бы не обобщал - многим до 40. В этой теме многим до 40 и что?


  Так я и говорю, что таких меньшинство и это плохо. Если человек до 40, то просвещение, по истории родного города, с ним не проводилась. Может в семье, но не в школе. А когда он вырос, то и людей, знающих за наш город, вокруг него практически не осталось. У меня, например, отец не очень рассказывал и ушел из жизни рано. Мать не коренная одесситка. Только благодаря бабушке, прожившей век в Одессе, я многое узнал о своем городе. И конечно в школе и пионерских лагерях, где постоянно проводились экскурсии и по городу, и по музеям. А уж про окружение во дворе, где у каждого было пару слов за Одессу, то это просто подарок, как говорится- из первых рук. Эти люди умели рассказать!!! Когда пошел работать в пароходство, то в курилке на пароходе, надо было просто ставить магнитофон на запись и писать, писать, писать. По молодости лет думаешь, что жизнь будет вечна. А тут вот как оно получается...
Извините, никого не хотел обидеть!

----------


## Pumik

Кто может "поделиться" в теме или на мыло детскими фото 1900-1910 гг Одесса. Интересует наряд деток и композиция.
Пы.Сы. На староконке была, купила, надо еще)))

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Кто может "поделиться" в теме или на мыло детскими фото 1900-1910 гг Одесса. Интересует наряд деток и композиция.
> Пы.Сы. На староконке была, купила, надо еще)))


 Мальчик в матроске, коротких штанишках и в полосатых чулочках, девочка в каких-то неясных рюшиках. Все взрослые - в черном, дама - в кружевном воротничке  :smileflag:  (1908-1909 гг)

----------


## Pumik

> Мальчик в матроске, коротких штанишках и в полосатых чулочках, девочка в каких-то неясных рюшиках. Все взрослые - в черном, дама - в кружевном воротничке  (1908-1909 гг)


 Спасибо, буду ждать ответа в лс.
Мальчик как раз в таком наряде интересует, нужно еще увидеть девочку в подобном костюмчике с гюйсом, кто может помочь, плс пишите.

----------


## odessa_forever

> Ой, а если есть такой департамент, зачем же тогда Служба помощи мэра, для понта что ли? (простите за Офф)


 ИМХО - просто предвыборные понты :smileflag: 
Хотя задумка неплохая. В контексте нашей темы - могла бы собираться информация от жителей в виде звонков и сообщений о том, что где рушиться и что и где надо срочно спасать. Затем информация группируется, анализируется и определяются наиболее критичные вопросы, решением которых стоило бы заняться думцам. 
А еще делать мониторинг - например, жалуются постоянно на одного и того же чиновника - значит ему пора на кислород с волчьим билетом лет так на 10 :smileflag: .

----------


## Pumik

> ИМХО - просто предвыборные понты
> Хотя задумка неплохая. В контексте нашей темы - могла бы собираться информация от жителей в виде звонков и сообщений о том, что где рушиться и что и где надо срочно спасать. Затем информация группируется, анализируется и определяются наиболее критичные вопросы, решением которых стоило бы заняться думцам. 
> А еще делать мониторинг - например, жалуются постоянно на одного и того же чиновника - значит ему пора на кислород с волчьим билетом лет так на 10.


 а, что тогда будут показывать в новостях по АТВ?

----------


## OdGen

Кстати, на АТВ с апреля перестали выкладывать видео-ролики развлекательно-краеведческой передачи "Где идем?".

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Такой адрес на открытке, думаю, будет интересно посмотреть любителям одесской старины (гор. Одесса, 16 ст. Пар.трамв.дача бывш. Болгарова) Итальянского обществ. Для фотографа любителя Киркора Мангикиана)

----------


## brassl

Ребята, никто не знает адрес???

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Спасибо, буду ждать ответа в лс.
> Мальчик как раз в таком наряде интересует, нужно еще увидеть девочку в подобном костюмчике с гюйсом, кто может помочь, плс пишите.


 Насколько я знаю, лет десять назад одесский фотограф Георгий Исаев (литературный музей) делал выставку  таких фото. Там такие фото и стооолько... Это было из подаренного  и выброшенного...

Из моих  архивов
мальчик гимназист (возможно, реальное училище). Характерная композиция кадра

девочка с корзиной цветов

девочка в рюшах

девочка в шляпке ( открыточка, стиль модерн)

----------


## brassl

Из найденного на просторах сети  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Кстати, на АТВ с апреля перестали выкладывать видео-ролики развлекательно-краеведческой передачи "Где идем?".


 Видимо у них трудности с получением материала. Я так понял, что ведущий банально зачитывает чей-то текст. Например использовался слово в слово материал с http://obodesse.at.ua, который брали без ведома автора. Причём данные даже не проверялись.

----------


## SaMoVar

Ещё не хватало, чтобы они сами сочиняли тексты... Передача неплоха, с авторскими правами немного не увязали они только.
А если бы брали какую-то отсебятину - ошибок было бы на порядок больше.

----------


## Antique

> Ещё не хватало, чтобы они сами сочиняли тексты... Передача неплоха, с авторскими правами немного не увязали они только.
> А если бы брали какую-то отсебятину - ошибок было бы на порядок больше.


 Я понимаю, когда передачу ведёт краевед, экскурсовод.... - человек увлечённый. Текщий же ведущий диссонирует с излагаемым предметом, он подошёл бы для сегодняшнего КВН, музыкальной передачи или каких нибудь "Модных людей". Ну и хотелось бы услышать не пересказанныйне материал из интернета, а что нибудь действительно малоизвестное.

----------


## SaMoVar

У передачи есть своя аудитория. Молодёжь и сейчас и половины вещей не знает, о которых рассказывает эта передача. Стиль изложения - для молодёжи. И мен кажется, что эта передача со своей задачей справляется - она вызывает интерес к истории города. Более глубокая передача с краеведами не соберёт большую аудиторию. ИМХО.

----------


## filippof

Милые форумчане....... Мне очень нужно видео........ Фильм Петра Чардынина "Похороны Веры Холодной"...... Фото - тоже хорошо......
И фото так или иначе связанные с первым христианским кладбищем (парк Ильича, ныне Преображенский)...... 
Похорон Веры Холодной скачать в сети не получается, но этот фильм сохранился.... я его видел.
Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## OdGen

> Милые форумчане....... Мне очень нужно видео........ Фильм Петра Чардынина "Похороны Веры Холодной"...... Фото - тоже хорошо......
> И фото так или иначе связанные с первым христианским кладбищем (парк Ильича, ныне Преображенский)...... 
> Похорон Веры Холодной скачать в сети не получается, но этот фильм сохранился.... я его видел.
> Заранее, спасибо.


 Милый filippof !  :smileflag: 

Со скачиванием фильма не помогу, нет технических возможностей. Есть смысл обратиться к директору Музея кино В.В. Костроменко. Он "в теме" - писал статьи о Вере Холодной и т.д. Если нужно, дам его мобильный.
Вера Холодная была похоронена на Старом городском кладбище Одессы (кстати, "первым христианским" оно официально не называлось). Поскольку ее могила, как и тысячи других была уничтожена, то на могиле Чардынина, которая сохранилась на втором кладбище (2-е Христианское) установлена символическая табличка с ее именем.

У меня есть фото Старого кладбища конца 19-начала 20 века.

Также по теме: телеканал СТБ выпускает передачу "В поиска истины", ведущий В. Гармаш. Есть много интересного в их передачах, но много и спорного. В частности, передача про Веру Холодную очень хороша.
Передача называется: "В поисках истины. Последння роль Веры Холодной" (набрать в поисковике и смотреть). Например, здесь http://video.bigmir.net/show/88847/

p.s. А Вы Филиппов Александр?
p.p.s. Русские таки не сдаются  :smileflag:

----------


## Виолетта27

> Милые форумчане....... Мне очень нужно видео........ Фильм Петра Чардынина "Похороны Веры Холодной"...... Фото - тоже хорошо......
> И фото так или иначе связанные с первым христианским кладбищем (парк Ильича, ныне Преображенский)...... 
> Похорон Веры Холодной скачать в сети не получается, но этот фильм сохранился.... я его видел.
> Заранее, спасибо.


 Можно еще у А.Малиновского поспрашивать, может он что знает. Это автор книги о кино в Одессе, его считают одним из лучших в этой теме. Автор продает свои книги на Староконке по выходным.

----------


## Alexandr

про кино я бы все же говорил с Костроменко.  :smileflag:

----------


## filippof

Спасибки..... Я Валя, а не Саша..... Но тоже из телевизора. Мне нужно именно видео похорон.... для работы......


ПиСи..... Мобильный Костроменко, если возможно, скиньте в личку........ 

Спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## Alexandr

> ПиСи..... Мобильный Костроменко, если возможно, скиньте в личку........


 Щаз, мне разрешения не давали такого. Я и свой мобильный далеко не всем даю. Так что ножками.  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Можно еще у А.Малиновского поспрашивать, может он что знает. Это автор книги о кино в Одессе, его считают одним из лучших в этой теме. Автор продает свои книги на Староконке по выходным.


 на Ризовской возле 19 номера.




> Щаз, мне разрешения не давали такого. Я и свой мобильный далеко не всем даю. Так что ножками.


 на киностудии у охранника можно все координаты взять.

----------


## Alexandr

> на киностудии у охранника можно все координаты взять.


 Правильно, но я не дам.

----------


## filippof

> Правильно, но я не дам.


 Саш..... Я не у тебя просил, а у OdGen :smileflag: 

Та ладно, найду.... У Зайки было раньше, но он де то посеял...... Фильм существует, значит найдётся.....

----------


## exse

Неужели нет вариантов по моей последней фотографии (#3985)? Судя по отсутствию балконов это не жилой дом - предвоенный новострой. И явно не городская окраина (столбы освещения и телеграфные).


2 brassl: Пардоньте, если уже было, но посмотритеhttp://foto.mail.ru/mail/adiart/odessa_retro/841#841- может что-то пригодится.

----------


## VicTur

Для brassl.
Возможно, что-то сгодится. Первый снимок - начало XX века, остальные сделаны в советское время.


 (фото из архива Б. Херсонского)

 (фото из книги Штерна об Одессе)

----------


## Скрытик

3е фото - Торговая?

----------


## VicTur

> 3е фото - Торговая?


 Все фото - Греческая площадь.

----------


## Pinky

> Коль так активно взялись за опознание, придется еще одну "опознайку" выложить:
> 
> Вложение 1273712


 Может быть это политеховские здания на Новоаркадиевской улице.

----------


## Antique

Здание с колоннами справа от дома Анатры это случайно не остатки торговых рядов базара?

----------


## VicTur

> Здание с колоннами справа от дома Анатры это случайно не остатки торговых рядов базара?


 Они и есть.

----------


## Antique

> Они и есть.


 Досадно, что снесли. Это была одна из самых интересных достопримечательностей площади. Здание совсем простое, затрат на ремонт требовало совсем немного.

----------


## Pavel_K

А я только вчера узнал что мы потеряли Дом книги. Здание стоит, но там только шмотки. Жуть как обидно

----------


## VicTur

> А я только вчера узнал что мы потеряли Дом книги. Здание стоит, но там только шмотки. Жуть как обидно


 Книжный магазин там есть (надолго ли?), только вход с другой стороны и масштабы, разумеется, не те... Но называется всё равно "Дом книги".

----------


## VicTur

> Досадно, что снесли. Это была одна из самых интересных достопримечательностей площади. Здание совсем простое, затрат на ремонт требовало совсем немного.


 Да, белое здание на их месте ужасно.

----------


## Antique

> Книжный магазин там есть (надолго ли?), только вход с другой стороны и масштабы, разумеется, не те... Но называется всё равно "Дом книги".


 Да, был в доме Торичелли, а теперь в доме Ведде с другой стороны. Теперь в нём не так много покупателей, как было раньше и КС (Книжный супермаркет) обложил его со всех сторон.




> Да, белое здание на их месте ужасно.


 Не то слово ( Интересно, что думают европейцы о безобразии не Греческой.

----------


## VicTur

> Не то слово ( Интересно, что думают европейцы о безобразии не Греческой.


 Европейцам начхать. Они смотрели и будут смотреть на нас, как на дикарей.

----------


## Пушкин

> Европейцам начхать. Они смотрели и будут смотреть на нас, как на дикарей.


 И кто тебе такое сказал что европейцы смотрят на нас как на дикарей? Сами европейцы? :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> И кто тебе такое сказал что европейцы смотрят на нас как на дикарей? Сами европейцы?


 Да. К сожалению, подтверждаю. И Украину и  ее жителей  - именно как  на дикарей. Что называется,  из  первых рук.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да. К сожалению, подтверждаю. И Украину и  ее жителей  - именно как  на дикарей. Что называется,  из  первых рук.


 Да бросьте, так как мы  сами о себе думаем (относимся) - так о нас  будут думать другие...Не знаю насчет Украины в целом, но название города Одесса более узнаваемо и популярно чем Украина. (установленный факт)
А те иностранцы которые смотрят на вас с высока и постоянно подчеркивают это - просто не интеллигентные люди. Так что или приземлите их, показываю свою культуру, знания, историю, достижения или гоните их в шею...Тут или или, третьего не дано... :smileflag:

----------


## Виолетта27

Недавно общалась с одним иностранцем, он был в восторге от наших людей, от страны, от Одессы. Но сказал, что мы должны перестать лениться и вспомнить о гордости. А так, для процветания у нас все есть  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Да бросьте, так как мы  сами о себе думаем (относимся) - так о нас  будут думать другие...Не знаю насчет Украины в целом, но название города Одесса более узнаваемо и популярно чем Украина. (установленный факт)
> А те иностранцы которые смотрят на вас с высока и постоянно подчеркивают это - просто не интеллигентные люди. Так что или приземлите их, показываю свою культуру, знания, историю, достижения или гоните их в шею...Тут или или, третьего не дано...


 Мы встречались с человеком со своим, сложившимся мнением, которое сформировалось  под впечатлением его прошлых визитов в Украину. Именно поэтому и была поднята тема о том, что  Одесса выгодно от Украины отличается. Как и одесситы от ...... ну скажем, жителей всей Украины

----------


## brassl

фото троллейбуса за 1983 год
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/avpto78/58/60.html#67

----------


## Скрытик

> фото троллейбуса за 1983 год
> http://foto.mail.ru/mail/avpto78/58/60.html#67


 Я могу, конечно ошибиться, но эту девушку (в то время  :smileflag: ) я знаю ))) И зовут ее Татьяна  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

А все может быть, я фото нашел в альбомах на маил.ру, поэтому и не выкладывал.
А троллейбус может кому-то понадобиться  :smileflag: )

----------


## Семирек

> Это точно! Но замечу, что Василий Витальевич Шульгин оставил очень богатое наследие, в том числе и по своему одесскому периоду жизни. К части неизданного его литературного наследия в силу обстоятельств я имел честь прикоснуться, и будем надеяться, что относительно скоро выйдут в свет его никогда не издававшиеся мемуары, в подготовке которых к печати есть и моя небольшая заслуга.
> Кстати, в одесском архиве хранятся экземпляры интересных писем-обращений В.В. Шульгина, отпечатанных на пишущей машинке: _"Возможно ли признание Украинского государства?"_ и _"Открытое письмо Вас. Шульгина г-ну Петлюре"._ Эти документы актуальны и сегодня, и наверное, будут актуальны всегда.


 "Открытое письмо г. Петлюре" В.В.Шульгина было напечатано в одесской газете "Россия" в номере 1 за 1919г. (газета редактировалась самим Шульгиным). Перепечатано в журнале "Кубань" в сентябре 1991г.
Согласен, что это письмо абсолютно актульно и сегодня...

----------


## Пушкин

> "Открытое письмо г. Петлюре" В.В.Шульгина было напечатано в одесской газете "Россия" в номере 1 за 1919г. (газета редактировалась самим Шульгиным). Перепечатано в журнале "Кубань" в сентябре 1991г.
> Согласен, что это письмо абсолютно актульно и сегодня...


 Учитывая то что Шульгин был ярым антисемитом и  националистом, тяжело однозначно относиться к его письмам, а вроде во многом прав...

----------


## Семирек

> Народ, это ж Пушкинская?
> Вложение 1283774
> А по этому, смешно , но ступор, знаю что знаю, но провал в памяти 
> Вложение 1283780


 Первое фото довольно известное - его много раз воспроизводили в разных изданиях. Только качество было плохое и датировка была всегда разная - то вступление частей Котовского в Одессу  феврале 1920, то Красной армии в 1919г. Теперь по подписи, сделанной, вероятно в период украинизации 1920-х гг., ясно видно, что это все-таки апрель 1919г. Это части атамана Н.Григорьева (переметнувшегося на тот момент к большевикам) входят в Одессу.
Спасибо за фото! Мне очень пригодится!

----------


## Семирек

> Учитывая то что Шульгин был ярым антисемитом и  националистом, тяжело однозначно относиться к его письмам, а вроде во многом прав...


 Согласен. Но таланта публициста и острое перо у него не отнимешь! И поэтому читать его интересно :smileflag: . Кстати, по рождению он был малоросс (украинец), но никогда не разделял велико- мало- и белорусский народы на отдельные нации, считая их всех триединым русским народом.

----------


## Пушкин

> Согласен. Но таланта публициста и острое перо у него не отнимешь! И поэтому читать его интересно.


 Тоже согласен.

----------


## OMF

> А все может быть, я фото нашел в альбомах на маил.ру, поэтому и не выкладывал.
> А троллейбус может кому-то понадобиться )


 
Понадобился, спасибо. 
Я всегда всех просил - поройтесь в семейных архивах и найдете для меня сокровища. Снимали любимую тещу, а на заднем плане - ТРАМВАЙ (троллейбус, автобус, катер - нужное подставить).

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Понадобился, спасибо. 
> Я всегда всех просил - поройтесь в семейных архивах и найдете для меня сокровища. Снимали любимую тещу, а на заднем плане - ТРАМВАЙ (троллейбус, автобус, катер - нужное подставить).


 Думаю, Вам понравится  :smileflag:  ТОлько сложно точно указать дату. Думаю, 1911-1914 гг. Фото Крикора Мангикиана
Не буду просить отгадать загадку, сразу скажу, что фото сделано из дома Актарова (Екатерининская 24)

Балкончик и сегодня такой же?

Дорога на фонтан (или на дачу Ковалевского?)



Остановочный павильон

Последнее фото - мое любимое.  Это иллюстрация известного в Одессе анекдота -  взять билет и пойти пешком (на зло кондуктору  :smileflag: )

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Спасибо, буду ждать ответа в лс.
> Мальчик как раз в таком наряде интересует, нужно еще увидеть девочку в подобном костюмчике с гюйсом, кто может помочь, плс пишите.


 А вот и они  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Шаланда


Порт

----------


## OMF

> Думаю, Вам понравится  ТОлько сложно точно указать дату. Думаю, 1911-1914 гг. Фото Крикора Мангикиана
> Не буду просить отгадать загадку, сразу скажу, что фото сделано из дома Актарова (Екатерининская 24)
> 
> Балкончик и сегодня такой же?
> 
> Дорога на фонтан (или на дачу Ковалевского?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ну что тут сказать - СПАСИБО!!!

А теперь в делу  - можно ли то же самое, только покрупнее и с лучшей резкостью? Я понимаю, что прошу невозможного , но не попросить не могу.

Что касается самих фото, то первое ну никак не может быть Екатерининской - там ни конка, ни трамвай не ходили.

Дорога на Фонтан - это Дача Ковалевского, линия немецкого колонического (Люстдорфского) трамвая.

----------


## Antique

> Дорога на Фонтан - это Дача Ковалевского, линия немецкого колонического (Люстдорфского) трамвая.


 А остановка - "Остановка Монастырь"?

----------


## SaMoVar

Не похоже.

----------


## Pumik

> Что касается самих фото, то первое ну никак не может быть Екатерининской - там ни конка, ни трамвай не ходили.


 ??? действительно
Екатерининская 24, дом Актарова занимает большую часть квартала между Бунина и Греческой и по идее с балкона должны быть видны: угол Греческой двухэтажный дом ( 2 Карла) и четырехэтажный дом с длинным балконом, а тут такого нет.

Спасибо за фото.

----------


## OMF

ИМХО, вагон вышел из Люстдорфа и идет в сторону Дачи Ковалевского (примерно не доезжая Батареи). Примерно там же, может быть ближе к Люстдорфу, вагон 608 на последнем снимке, но снимок сделан несколькими годами позже, т.к. немецкие и бельгийские (российские, а этот мытищинского завода) вагоны одновременно по этой линии не ходили.

Загадкой остается снимок с двумя вагонами и остановкой - похоже на 9-ю или 10-ю станции.

На снимках в городе:
1. На первом конфигурация путей как на Преображенской/Б. Арнаутской (поворот маршрута 16) или Преображенской/Пантелеймоновской (поворот маршрута 25). Но и на том, и на другом должны быть прямые пути, кроме поворота. Может быть это Старопортофранковская/Б.Арнаутская (поворот маршрута 5), но неясно, откуда велась съемка. К сожалению невозможно рассмотреть маршрут вагона.
2. На втором, вроде как вагон 16-го маршрута, но сходу не припоминается на нем такой поворот. Да и номер вагона какой-то странный, 123 - реально, или 133 - невозможно.

----------


## Antique

А может на втором снимке Успенская? Я сегодня втдел такую-же решётку балкона на доходном доме Гальперина, что на Успенской 45 (угол Осипова). Если предположить, что это так, то, исходя из ракурса, на снимке перекрёсток Успенская/Осипова и улица Осипова, уходящая на Север.  




> Не похоже.


 А как вы определили?

----------


## OMF

Т.е. по-твоему это поворот с Успенской на Дегтярную? Возможно, но дом 45 - на углу с Ремесленной. Но вот на первом снимке - вполне возможно. Это тогда поворот 22-го маршрута на Ремесленную (Осипова).

Кстати, последнее фото сделано уже после революции - "Люстдорф" без твердого знака.

----------


## Antique

> Т.е. по-твоему это поворот с Успенской на Дегтярную?


 Нет, поворот с Успенской на Осипова. Но у меня нет дореволюционной карты трамвая и я не знаю была ли там развилка.

На первом и втором снимках тот же самый дом, только балконы соседние. Вот у тех товарищей на втором снимке тоже был фотоаппарат, или фотограф перешёл на их балкон в соседней комнате.

----------


## Antique

> Балкончик и сегодня такой же?


 Нет, нет, на доме Актиарова подобных балконов и решёток и никогда не было. Убеждён, что эти фотографии сняты с пятого этажа дома Гальперина, доходного дома построенного в стиле неоклассицизма (модерна) архитектором Гальперсоном в 1911 году:



К сожалению на месте зданий на снимке находится Сталинка послевоенного периода, это затрудняет локализацию.

----------


## OMF

> Нет, поворот с Успенской на Осипова. Но у меня нет дореволюционной карты трамвая и я не знаю была ли там развилка.
> 
> На первом и втором снимках тот же самый дом, только балконы соседние. Вот у тех товарищей на втором снимке тоже был фотоаппарат, или фотограф перешёл на их балкон в соседней комнате.


 Не сходится. На втором снимке не видно будки, которая есть на первом. Это может быть один и тот же перекресток, но снятый в разное время. Но самое главное - 16-й трамвай там НЕ ХОДИЛ. Если кто-то увидит на вагоне 123(второй снимок) не 16, а 22, то все сойдется, если нет - увы...

----------


## Antique

> Не сходится. На втором снимке не видно будки, которая есть на первом. Это может быть один и тот же перекресток, но снятый в разное время.


 То, что это один и тот же перекрёсток, вообще не может ставиться под сомнение, так-как угловое здание первого снимка идентично второму.

А вот со сременем я ошибся. Как вы очень верно подметили, будки действительно нет на одном из снимков, и освещение тоже различается.

----------


## OMF

Осталось снять сомнения с трамвая. Нужны снимки в гораздо лучшем разрешении.

----------


## mlch

> Кто может "поделиться" в теме или на мыло детскими фото 1900-1910 гг Одесса. Интересует наряд деток и композиция.
> Пы.Сы. На староконке была, купила, надо еще)))


 Вам надо фото? Их у нас есть.  :smileflag: 

Примерно 1905-1906


1908-1909


Около 1908 (девочка слева - 1904-го года рождения)


Думаю, что год 1912, примерно (девочка та же самая)


Примерно 1914 - 1915 год.
На пряжке ремня вензель ОРУ - Одесское Реальное Училище.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Нет, нет, на доме Актиарова подобных балконов и решёток и никогда не было. Убеждён, что эти фотографии сняты с пятого этажа дома Гальперина, доходного дома построенного в стиле неоклассицизма (модерна) архитектором Гальперсоном в 1911 году:


 На этом фото очень интересное здание на заднем фоне. Это поможет привязаться к местности?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Более позднее фото барышни на балконе дома Актарова (середина 20-х гг). Кто там поблизости, посмотрите, есть ли на 3-м этаже такой балкончик?

----------


## Antique

> Более позднее фото барышни на балконе дома Актарова (середина 20-х гг). Кто там поблизости, посмотрите, есть ли на 3-м этаже такой балкончик?


 Это более позднее фото барышни на балконе дома *Гальперина* на пятом этаже  :smileflag:  Можно больше не гадать ))

Справа, на заднем плане видна баллюстрада на крыше пятиэтажного дома Айзенберга (тот же стиль и архитектор), который расположен напротив )





> На этом фото очень интересное здание на заднем фоне. Это поможет привязаться к местности?


 Расположение балкона даёт хорошую панораму на 315 градусов. На этот раз фотографировали вдоль Успенской по направлению к Ланжерону. Над крышами возвышается Архангело-Михайловский собор женского монастыря и фронтон доходного дома Антоновича на Канатной.

----------


## VicTur

Уважаемые форумчане! Возможно, кто-либо что-то слышал об одном человеке и сможет поделиться информацией.
Мне о нём известна только фамилия - Никитенко, я даже имени его не знаю. Несколько лет назад этот человек, как мне рассказали, пришёл во Всемирный клуб одесситов и оставил там электронніе копии своих одесских фотографий, снятых в семидесятых - восьмидесятых годах. Больше он там не появлялся.
Часть этих фотографий я выложил здесь:
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/00087hx7
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008801x
До остальных снимков пока руки не дошли, но хочу выложить их в ближайшее время.
Кроме того, не подскажет ли кто-то, какие места изображены на снимках, вложенных в этот пост? Вроде бы до боли знакомые места - а мозг отказывается вспомнить...
Буду благодарен за любые подсказки и за любые сведения о Никитенко.

----------


## VicTur

Ещё три снимка Никитенко, сделанные в неизвестных мне местах:

----------


## mlch

> Уважаемые форумчане! Возможно, кто-либо что-то слышал об одном человеке и сможет поделиться информацией.
> Мне о нём известна только фамилия - Никитенко, я даже имени его не знаю. Несколько лет назад этот человек, как мне рассказали, пришёл во Всемирный клуб одесситов и оставил там электронніе копии своих одесских фотографий, снятых в семидесятых - восьмидесятых годах. Больше он там не появлялся.
> Часть этих фотографий я выложил здесь:
> http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/00087hx7
> http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008801x
> До остальных снимков пока руки не дошли, но хочу выложить их в ближайшее время.
> Кроме того, не подскажет ли кто-то, какие места изображены на снимках, вложенных в этот пост? Вроде бы до боли знакомые места - а мозг отказывается вспомнить...
> Буду благодарен за любые подсказки и за любые сведения о Никитенко.


 На втором снимке - ограда и калитка Алексеевской церкви.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Ещё три снимка Никитенко, сделанные в неизвестных мне местах:


 На первом снимке - старые ворота киностудии?

----------


## OMF

> Более позднее фото барышни на балконе дома Актарова (середина 20-х гг). Кто там поблизости, посмотрите, есть ли на 3-м этаже такой балкончик?


 Еще раз тот же вопрос-просьба - где находятся оригиналы фотографий? Можно ли их не переснять, а отсканировать? Может быть кто-то из форумян поможет? 
Если это по каким-то причинам невозможно, то можно ли рассмотреть с лупой номера вагонов и маршруты. Ответы можно мне в личку...

----------


## VicTur

> На первом снимке - старые ворота киностудии?


 Вы уверены? У меня есть снимок со старыми воротами киностудии (см. вложение), но они не сильно похожи...
Хотя нельзя исключить, что у киностудии было несколько ворот.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Вы уверены? У меня есть снимок со старыми воротами киностудии (см. вложение), но они не сильно похожи...
> Хотя нельзя исключить, что у киностудии было несколько ворот.


 У Вас совсем старые, а я помню другие, не те, что сейчас, их меняли не так давно. Так вот обратите внимание на дуги забора и постаменты под вазы. Они сейчас точно такие же.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Еще раз тот же вопрос-просьба - где находятся оригиналы фотографий? Можно ли их не переснять, а отсканировать? Может быть кто-то из форумян поможет? 
> Если это по каким-то причинам невозможно, то можно ли рассмотреть с лупой номера вагонов и маршруты. Ответы можно мне в личку...


 Я помню о Вашей просьбе. Фото (не очень хорошего качества) у меня в альбомах, но сканера нету, вот в чем проблема. Я что-нибудь придумаю, это возможно.

----------


## OMF

Люди, помогите девушке со сканером. Мне далеко ехать

----------


## brassl

Я могу отсканерить. Где и как ?

----------


## Poona

Сегодня на Пушкинской-угол Базарной сбивали старинный чугунный бордюр.Вместо него водрузили простенький,современный.

----------


## Скрытик

Не уверен что он был старинный.

----------


## Poona

> Не уверен что он был старинный.


 
Поправлюсь.
Если не старинный,то старый...

----------


## VicTur

> На втором снимке - ограда и калитка Алексеевской церкви.


 Вы этот снимок имеете в виду?
https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1327275&d=1279538254

----------


## mlch

> Вы этот снимок имеете в виду?
> https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1327275&d=1279538254


 Абсолютно верно!
У меня есть снимок этой же калитки изнутри. Сейчас найду и выложу.

----------


## mlch

Вот.

А вот другая калитка в том же заборе.

----------


## mlch

> Сегодня на Пушкинской-угол Базарной сбивали старинный чугунный бордюр.Вместо него водрузили простенький,современный.


 Этому бордюру лет сорок максимум. Такие ставили по всему городу в конце шестидесятых и начале семидесятых.

----------


## Скрытик

Мне кажется на Пушкинской в середине 80х.

----------


## VicTur

> Вот.
> http://s60.radikal.ru/i167/1007/cd/71661834df29.jpg
> А вот другая калитка в том же заборе.
> http://s57.radikal.ru/i157/1007/f1/2a901f61422c.jpg


 Спасибо!

----------


## brassl

Вот нашел еще один троллейбус на фоне моего любимого в детстве магазина  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

Этот у меня есть - №421.

----------


## brassl

Ну тогда, наверное и этот вид есть, но на всякий случай выложу  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> не подскажет ли кто-то, какие места изображены на снимках, вложенных в этот пост? Вроде бы до боли знакомые места - а мозг отказывается вспомнить...


 Моя версия:снимок №1- переулок Нахимова,8; снимок №5- Мечникова,55 (боковой вход на Первое Христианское кладбище).

----------


## OMF

> Ну тогда, наверное и этот вид есть, но на всякий случай выложу 
> Вложение 1329479


 Есть. Машина 324, единственная красная.

----------


## Pumik

> Ещё три снимка Никитенко, сделанные в неизвестных мне местах:


 2 снимок Макаренко интернат
ворота и дерево на месте

----------


## Pumik

еще кусочек 13 ст Б. Фонтана.
1.остаток оригинального забора, лежит уже 2 год
2. реконструированный забор
3. оригинальный забор, спасибо хозяину
4. оригинальная калитка
5,6 остатки забора прилегающие к санаторию Черное море, еще не так давно можно было видеть старинную калитку, но ее как то очень быстро убрали.

----------


## Pumik

Львовская

----------


## Pumik

Львовская начало, между этими участками была еще одна дача, но зимой ее начали перестраивать и сейчас она неузнаваемая, но фундамент и первый этаж остались прежними.
На последних фото - классика фонтанских дач

----------


## Pumik

В Аркадийском переулке за многолетними гаражами  такой забор, сейчас за ним стройка, гаражи начали сносить, забор пока стоит.

----------


## VicTur

> Моя версия:снимок №1- переулок Нахимова,8; снимок №5- Мечникова,55 (боковой вход на Первое Христианское кладбище).


 Первый снимок - это точно не Нахимова, 8. Ниже я выкладываю снимки с Нахимова, 8, - для сравнения.
За наводку на Мечникова - спасибо! Буду проверять.
Вот Нахимова, 8:

----------


## VicTur

> 2 снимок Макаренко интернат
> ворота и дерево на месте


 Спасибо!
А Макаренко - это где? На Фонтане?

----------


## Antique

> 2. реконструированный забор
> 3. оригинальный забор, спасибо хозяину
> 4. оригинальная калитка


 Серьёзный забор. Интересно, а соответсвующая дача за ним есть? Только в том районе как только начинаешь фотографировать, то привратные охранники очень тревожаться..




> 2 снимок Макаренко интернат
> ворота и дерево на месте


 Поганенькая реконструкция ограждения. Ну куда дели две небольшие башенки по бокам... А карниз...  Снесли, и ничего никому за это нет.




> На последних фото - классика фонтанских дач


 Это не 50-е?

----------


## Pumik

> Спасибо!
> А Макаренко - это где? На Фонтане?


 да,Фонтан, к данному месту можно попасть с 14,5 станции, если подняться наверх по майскому переулку или с улицы Львовской, за стройкой направо.



> Серьёзный забор. Интересно, а соответсвующая дача за ним есть? Только в том районе как только начинаешь фотографировать, то привратные охранники очень тревожаться..
> 
> Это не 50-е?


 За зеленым забором дача уже лет 5-6, за медным несколько жилых коттеджей, из старого уже ничего там нет.

Да, дача 50-х, после войны  многие участки поделили между хозяевами и  участниками ВОВ.

----------


## VicTur

Разместил в своём фотоальбоме 233 фотографии одесских домов, снятые Никитенко в 1970-1980-х годах. Галерея находится здесь:
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/00089cgd
И всё-таки: неужели никто ничего не знает, кто такой этот Никитенко? Обидно, если так - ведь человек своими снимками помогал сохранить историческую память города...

----------


## kravshik

> Разместил в своём фотоальбоме 233 фотографии одесских домов, снятые Никитенко в 1970-1980-х годах. Галерея находится здесь:
> http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/00089cgd
> И всё-таки: неужели никто ничего не знает, кто такой этот Никитенко? Обидно, если так - ведь человек своими снимками помогал сохранить историческую память города...


 спасибо за такие снимки-интересный архив
вопрос а они в каком виде,может им восстановить цвет,а то я смотрю некоторые выцветшие уже???

 они в оригинале или слайды ,или они у Вас в эл. виде только......

Кто такой вообще Никитенко?? раньше не слышал такой фамилии.......

----------


## OdGen

> Разместил в своём фотоальбоме 233 фотографии одесских домов, снятые Никитенко в 1970-1980-х годах. Галерея находится здесь:
> http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/00089cgd
> И всё-таки: неужели никто ничего не знает, кто такой этот Никитенко? Обидно, если так - ведь человек своими снимками помогал сохранить историческую память города...


 Спасибо! Очень интересно!
Для ответа на вопрос, кто же такой загадочный г-н Никитенко, я бы начал с беседы с заместителем директора Всемирного клуба Одесситов Аркадием Креймером. Насколько я знаю, именно ему Никитенко оставил фото, в дальнейшем полученные г-ном Фридманом. Возможно, он что-то вспомнит. Если нет, следует "отрабытавать" всех Никитинко, живущих в Одессе, что долго и сложно.

----------


## VicTur

> спасибо за такие снимки-интересный архив
> вопрос а они в каком виде,может им восстановить цвет,а то я смотрю некоторые выцветшие уже???
> 
>  они в оригинале или слайды ,или они у Вас в эл. виде только......
> 
> Кто такой вообще Никитенко?? раньше не слышал такой фамилии.......


 У меня эти снимки только в электронном виде и именно в таком качестве, в каком я их выложил.
Всё, что мне известно о Никитенко, я изложил здесь. Я очень надеюсь, что на этом форуме хоть кто-то хоть что-то хоть краем уха слышал о нём.

----------


## VicTur

> Спасибо! Очень интересно!
> Для ответа на вопрос, кто же такой загодочный г-н Никитенко, я бы начал с беседы с заместителем директора Всемирного клуба Одесситов Аркадием Креймером. Насколько я знаю, именно ему Никитинко оставил фото, в дальнейшем полученные г-ном Фридманом. Возможно, он что-то вспомнит. Если нет, следует "отрабытавать" всех Никитинко, живущих в Одессе, что долго и сложно.


 Насколько я знаю, Фридман пытался тянуть за эту ниточку. Не знаю, кого он расспрашивал в Клубе одесситов, но там ему рассказали ровно столько, сколько я рассказал на этом форуме.
Действительно, хорошо бы расспросить Фридмана, с кем он общался в Клубе и у кого конкретно получил эти снимки. Возможно, Фридман просто спрашивал не у самых осведомлённых работников Клуба.

----------


## kravshik

подсказки уже напрашиваются сами собой-первое это клуб Одесситов.....

да, и есть пару фото с того сообщение про Никитенко которое выше ,места кот. я знаю.

----------


## kravshik

чуток опоздал с сообщением про клуб-но все равно..надо спросить

----------


## VicTur

> да, и есть пару фото с того сообщение про Никитенко которое выше ,места кот. я знаю.


 А, если несложно, какие именно места вы знаете?

----------


## Скрытик

Вот есть упоминание о неком энтузиасте Никитенко 
http://fortification.ru/forum/index.php?topic=35.90

----------


## kravshik

Re: Укрепления Одессы и окрестностей
« Ответ #94 : 10 Апреля 2009, 10:54 »

Блок № 2 на 411 й реконструировался для приёма посетителей, даже были вывешаны тематические фотографии и схемы (инфа с одного источника), *благдаря усилиям энтузиаста Н И Никитенко*, который знал на этом объекте всё и даже больше! С другого источника могли выжать самую малость . Во 2 блоке воды по колено, а проводил рукой чуть ниже ремня и по этому его запечатали, при упоминании о *Никитенко* его не раз передёрнуло, но держал себя мужественно, сказав о нем чуть больше, чем ничего - он был у него просто служащим. Как Вам это нравится? БП- 180 сюда доставил сам Н В Зиновьев, за что была вынесена благодарность. Спрашивали почему БП, а не МО-1-180 и получили вполне вразумительный ответ - у меня так в документации написано. Требовали показать сии папиры и может быть что то из воспоминаний, так этот партизан впоследствии заявил что их у него нет!

????

----------


## VicTur

> Вот есть упоминание о неком энтузиасте Никитенко 
> http://fortification.ru/forum/index.php?topic=35.90


 Спасибо! Будем расследовать.
Я буду очень рад, если фотогалереи Никитенко пригодятся на Одессастори.

----------


## Antique

> Разместил в своём фотоальбоме 233 фотографии одесских домов, снятые Никитенко в 1970-1980-х годах. Галерея находится здесь:
> http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/00089cgd


 А можно архивом? По одной качать очень долго...

----------


## Скрытик

> Спасибо! Будем расследовать.
> Я буду очень рад, если фотогалереи Никитенко пригодятся на Одессастори.


 Может все же зарегистрировать Вам аккаунт?  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Может все же зарегистрировать Вам аккаунт?


 Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## VicTur

> А можно архивом? По одной качать очень долго...


 Можно. Вы сбросьте мне личным сообщением ваш электронный адрес, а я в течение дня попробую переслать архив.

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо за архив VicTur, вот только, к своему стыду, я по большинству домов не знаю адреса. Разшивровки по адресу будут?

----------


## brassl

А вот еще леса  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Большое спасибо за архив VicTur, вот только, к своему стыду, я по большинству домов не знаю адреса. Разшивровки по адресу будут?


 Я поподписываю то, что знаю, а там, я надеюсь, товарищи подскажут остальное. Только сделаю это не сегодня, а в течение нескольких дней ввиду большой занятости.

----------


## brassl

Добавил немного обновлений по видам. Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

В книге было подписано Паровой мыловаренный завод.
Никто не подскажет чей? и где находился?

----------


## Klara-Lara

Владельцем Парового мыловаренного завода в начале ХХ века был В. Генцлер. 
Появился мыловаренный завод в 1850-х гг

----------


## VicTur

Выложил новую порцию фотографий Никитенко:
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008aahz
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008bygw
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008cqq5
Чуть позже помещу их также и на Одессастори.

----------


## TrinCh

если это завод Генцлера, то где-то читал что он вроде как был на Госпитальной, хотя, судя по ракурсу на фото, скорее всего это какая-то перпендикулярная ей улица.

----------


## brassl

К сожалению это вся информация что у меня есть по данной фотографии.
Чей это завод подписано не было 
За фото Никитенко, плюсики за мной, сейчас поставить не могу, последний был Ваш, а два раза подряд не пропускает, а зря!  :smileflag: 
Во вчерашних выложенных фото Никитенко увидел комендатуру, что на Говорова, и кусочек дома рядом, этого дома уже нет

----------


## VicTur

> Во вчерашних выложенных фото Никитенко увидел комендатуру, что на Говорова, и кусочек дома рядом, этого дома уже нет


 Я там на днях проходил - вроде бы кусок стеночки ещё остался.




> За фото Никитенко, плюсики за мной, сейчас поставить не могу, последний был Ваш, а два раза подряд не пропускает, а зря!


 А что это за плюсики и зачем они нужны?

----------


## Пушкин

:*brassl*, спасибо тебе - делаешь неоценимую работу... :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Да, Вы правы, там еще немного дома осталось.
У меня когда-то дед служил в воинской части, что рядом находилась.
Плюсик, как мне когда-то объяснили, это конфетка , если кому-то что то нравиться, он ставит +, или пишет чего-то и поднимается цифра в строчке репутация, детские игры для взрослых 

Вот немного дополнения, нарыл сегодня.

----------


## brassl

> :*brassl*, спасибо тебе - делаешь неоценимую работу...


 Я рад что это кому-то нравится, буду продолжать понемногу  :smileflag: 
Спасибо :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Я рад что это кому-то нравится, буду продолжать понемногу 
> Спасибо


 ничего себе кому-то...)))
Думаю, что всем кто в теме нравится.

----------


## Пушкин

> ничего себе кому-то...)))
> Думаю, что всем кто в теме нравится.


 Интеллигентный человек, - знает за скромность... :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Лермонтовский курорт




Большое спасибо всем за добрые слова!
Работаем дальше ? :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Любителям трамваев и других транспортных средств  начала прошлого века

Первый мотоцикл в Одессе был у Уточкина, а это, по семейной легенде  – второй  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Балкон  на Успенской 45 (уточнение даты съемки). Предыдущие фото этого балкона, вероятно, сделаны в это же время. Представляете,  1919 г., а в Одессе ходят трамваи  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

И вопрос. Где на 16-й станции Б.Ф. была Цыганская улица?
Обратите внимание на интересное гашение – "Большой Фонтан"

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Тоже Одесса. Где?

Большинство пляжей были такими (1918-1919гг.)

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

"Цветное" фото начала прошлого века. Малый Фонтан или Аркадия?

----------


## Скрытик

> "Цветное" фото начала прошлого века. Малый Фонтан или Аркадия?


 http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=1084&fullsize=1

----------


## OMF

> И вопрос. Где на 16-й станции Б.Ф. была Цыганская улица?
> Обратите внимание на интересное гашение – "Большой Фонтан"


 Цыганская - нынешняя Рыбачья

----------


## OMF

> Балкон  на Успенской 45 (уточнение даты съемки). Предыдущие фото этого балкона, вероятно, сделаны в это же время. Представляете,  1919 г., а в Одессе ходят трамваи


 Да, трамваи ходили, но не все. Потом - с приходом красных - встали, и пошли опять только в 1921 г.

----------


## Пушкин

Государственная служба охраны объектов культурного наследия при Минкульте одобрила проект нового здания многострадальной гостиницы «Спартак» (отелю вернут старое название «Империал»), снесенной несколько лет назад. Строительством займётся фирма «Мрия», которая входит в группу «Инкор», принадлежащую депутату горсовета Руслану Тарпану. Ранее мэрия настаивала на том, чтобы восстановить гостиницу в первозданном виде, с чем категорически не соглашались застройщик и автор проекта — народный архитектор Украины В.Глазырин. Последний утверждал, что старый «Спартак» архитектурной ценности не представлял. В итоге власти согласились с позицией «Инкора»
http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14155906.html


Одесса продолжает страдать от идиотских проектов Глазырина, человека абсолютно не чувствующего что таки нужно городу, вот теперь девятиэтажная гостиница на Дерибасовской...

----------


## Antique

> автор проекта — народный архитектор Украины В.Глазырин. Последний утверждал, что старый «Спартак» архитектурной ценности не представлял. В итоге власти согласились с позицией «Инкора»
> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14155906.html
> 
> 
> Одесса продолжает страдать от идиотских проектов Глазырина, человека абсолютно не чувствующего что таки нужно городу, вот теперь девятиэтажная гостиница на Дерибасовской...


 Проект  довольно интересный, с закосом под Гауди, но это очень высокое здание, намного выше Спартака. Скромно декорированный Спартак представлял огромный исторический интерес, и с точки зрения архитетуры не очень броское, но приятное на вид здание.

----------


## myspring73

это просто умилило



> плюс два мансардных этажа, застройщики обещают, что их не будет видно с противоположной стороны Дерибасовской)

----------


## OdGen

> ... Представляете,  1919 г., а в Одессе ходят трамваи 
> ...


 


> Да, трамваи ходили, но не все. Потом - с приходом красных - встали, и пошли опять только в 1921 г.


 На фото надписана дата съемки - 15 июля 1919 года. В это время в Одессе  были как раз красные. Белые части  на транспорте "Маргарита", сопровождаемый двумя крейсерами, высадили десант 1 августа 1919 года, и к вечеру заняли Большой и Малый Фонтаны. Вскорости заняли и весь город, окончательно его оставив в конце января-начале февраля 1920 года.

----------


## vieanna

> Государственная служба охраны объектов культурного наследия при Минкульте одобрила проект нового здания многострадальной гостиницы «Спартак» (отелю вернут старое название «Империал»), снесенной несколько лет назад. Строительством займётся фирма «Мрия», которая входит в группу «Инкор», принадлежащую депутату горсовета Руслану Тарпану. Ранее мэрия настаивала на том, чтобы восстановить гостиницу в первозданном виде, с чем категорически не соглашались застройщик и автор проекта — народный архитектор Украины В.Глазырин. Последний утверждал, что старый «Спартак» архитектурной ценности не представлял. В итоге власти согласились с позицией «Инкора»
> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14155906.html


 предупреждайте, что просмотр проекта с корвалолом в руках и не для слабонервных. Вот ужас...

----------


## VicTur

Ещё 93 фотографии Никитенко:
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008d29d
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008eqc2

----------


## OdGen

> Ещё 93 фотографии Никитенко:
> http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008d29d
> http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008eqc2


 Спасибо!

Интересно, где это ворота (вероятно, были) ?

http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/pic/001ac141

----------


## VicTur

> Спасибо!
> 
> Интересно, где это ворота (вероятно, были) ?
> 
> http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/pic/001ac141


 Как раз этот снимок я снабдил подписью. Это Базарная, 35. Вы правы, тех ворот там уже нет, но их многие фотографировали, в том числе и я.

----------


## brassl

Может кто знает точное расположение?
Или у кого есть лучшим качеством?

----------


## OdGen

> Как раз этот снимок я снабдил подписью. Это Базарная, 35. Вы правы, тех ворот там уже нет, но их многие фотографировали, в том числе и я.


 Списибо! Скиньте мне Ваше фото на е-мейл.

----------


## VicTur

> Спасибо! Скиньте мне Ваше фото на е-мейл.


 Непременно пришлю, только чуть позже. Его нужно прежде найти в домашних архивах и отсканировать.

----------


## OdGen

> Непременно пришлю, только чуть позже. Его нужно прежде найти в домашних архивах и отсканировать.


 Спасибо! Это не срочно. А где еще были или даже сохранились ворота со "сказочными" мотивами (кроме дома на ул. Спиридоновской)?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Послушайте, друзья! Нужно все-таки разыскать этого Никитенко. Может, обратиться на TV, чтобы те  сделали сюжет и обратились к одесситам.... Человек сделал важное и нужное для всех нас дело. НЕ может быть, чтобы его не знали и не помнили. И семья должна знать. Это сколько пленки потратил, а мог бы ... ну не оставить для нас такой памяти. Это важно именно сейчас, когда гибнет все на глазах, в том числе и Дерибасовская. Считаю, что это подвижник Одессы. Отдельное спасибо *VicTur*

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Проект  довольно интересный, с закосом под Гауди, но это очень высокое здание, намного выше Спартака.


 Ну разве что, потому что высокое, а в остальном - не соглашус

----------


## Pumik

> Спасибо!
> 
> Интересно, где это ворота (вероятно, были) ?
> 
> http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/pic/001ac141


 


> Как раз этот снимок я снабдил подписью. Это Базарная, 35. Вы правы, тех ворот там уже нет, но их многие фотографировали, в том числе и я.


 Это ворота бывшего детского сада "Сказка", ворота современные.
На месте этого садика построен пансионат реабилитационного центра "Дома с ангелом". Построен по такой же схеме как на Французском бульваре, все дома, которые выходили окнами на детский садик теперь смотрят окнами на стену, причем расстояние меду стеной и окном максимум 2 метра, трещины и все прилагающееся имеется тоже, писем во все инстанции и т.д. написали уйму, как всегда ничего...

----------


## Antique

> На месте этого садика построен пансионат реабилитационного центра "Дома с ангелом". Построен по такой же схеме как на Французском бульваре, все дома, которые выходили окнами на детский садик теперь смотрят окнами на стену, причем расстояние меду стеной и окном максимум 2 метра, трещины и все прилагающееся имеется тоже, писем во все инстанции и т.д. написали уйму, как всегда ничего...


 Что-то не очень похоже на благотворительность... Меня и "дом с ангелом" смущает, тут что-то не то.

----------


## OdGen

> Послушайте, друзья! Нужно все-таки разыскать этого Никитенко. Может, обратиться на TV, чтобы те  сделали сюжет и обратились к одесситам.... Человек сделал важное и нужное для всех нас дело. НЕ может быть, чтобы его не знали и не помнили. И семья должна знать. Это сколько пленки потратил, а мог бы ... ну не оставить для нас такой памяти. Это важно именно сейчас, когда гибнет все на глазах, в том числе и Дерибасовская. Считаю, что это подвижник Одессы. Отдельное спасибо *VicTur*


 Итак!
Никитенко появился во Всемирном клубе одесситов года три назад, и просто оставил свои фотографии. Было ему за 60 лет. Креймер сказал, что возможно, инициалы Никитенко у него могут быть, но навскидку он их не помнит.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Итак!
> Никитенко появился во Всемирном клубе одесситов года три назад, и просто оставил свои фотографии. Было ему за 60 лет. Креймер сказал, что возможно, инициалы Никитенко у него могут быть, но навскидку он их не помнит.


 Значит, сюжет по ТВ просто необходим. Кто может с этим помочь?

----------


## Пушкин

> предупреждайте, что просмотр проекта с корвалолом в руках и не для слабонервных. Вот ужас...


 Простите, Дай Бог что бы следующего раза не было, но по моему, в этом случае, мои молитвы будут тщетны...

----------


## VicTur

> Спасибо! Это не срочно. А где еще были или даже сохранились ворота со "сказочными" мотивами (кроме дома на ул. Спиридоновской)?


 К сожалению, навскидку других не вспомню. Но буду иметь в виду и, если наткнусь на похожие ворота, скажу.

----------


## Antique

> Ну разве что, потому что высокое, а в остальном - не соглашус


 Разумеется в таком случае хочеться услышать более развёрнутый ответ.

Начнём с подражания руке Антонио Гауди (кстати у Эктора Гимара кое-что тоже позаимствовали). Почему вы с этим не согласны?

----------


## Peshevar

Проект Глазырина по-моему имеет право на существование. Ничего смертельно страшного в нем не вижу. Такой себе модерн стильный. Лучше, чем пустое место, изысканней тем то, что было раньше.

----------


## Скрытик

> Проект Глазырина по-моему имеет право на существование. Ничего смертельно страшного в нем не вижу. Такой себе модерн стильный. Лучше, чем пустое место, изысканней тем то, что было раньше.


 По моему тоже. Только где-нибудь на Таирова или Полях орошения.
ИМХО.

----------


## densen2002

человек продает старые открытки, есть с видами города
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=13404151#post13404151

----------


## OdGen

> К сожалению, навскидку других не вспомню. Но буду иметь в виду и, если наткнусь на похожие ворота, скажу.


 Спасибо!

----------


## brassl

Залил немного обновлений. Все что нашел.

----------


## brassl

Вытащил из фильма "Это делалось в Одессе"
Если интересно выложу все, там немного хроники крутят, это стоп-кадры.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Итак!
> Никитенко появился во Всемирном клубе одесситов года три назад, и просто оставил свои фотографии. Было ему за 60 лет. Креймер сказал, что возможно, инициалы Никитенко у него могут быть, но навскидку он их не помнит.


 тут
поиск выдает 296 строк (Одесса с одним "с"), так что необходимы еще сведения

----------


## OdGen

> тут
> поиск выдает 296 строк (Одесса с одним "с"), так что необходимы еще сведения


 да, я еще не прошлой неделе смотрел. Да же если выбрать по возрасту всех подходящих, все равно очень много кандидатур остается. Нужно опергруппу создавать, чтобы всех отработать  :smileflag: .

----------


## Pumik

> да, я еще на прошлой неделе смотрел. Да же если выбрать по возрасту всех подходящих, все равно очень много кандидатур остается. Нужно опергруппу создавать, чтобы всех отработать .


 а там же не все есть, меня например нет)))

----------


## Скрытик

А я там 2 раза  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> а там же не все есть, меня например нет)))


 Может кто-то из родственников или по старому месту прописки (или фамилия с ошибкой). База данных собрана с разных источников. Если я не ошибаюсь, то частично там данные из избирательных списков и поликлиник.

Никитенко - это фамилия сродни Иванову. Искать можно годами  :smileflag:

----------


## вячеславович

> Наконец держу в руках вторую книгу Дроздовского "Старая Одесса - торговля и промышленность". Потрясающее издание и полиграфия, очень много новых для меня открыток и фотографий, очень рекомендую. (С дарственной надписью авторов Красновой и Дроздовского )
> Грустное только цена - далеко не все ценители старой Одессы смогут себе позволить купить ее


 Здраствуй Скрытник, звать Владимир и очень интерисует эта книга, я работаю ассистентом по реквизиту ,моя задача обеспечение съемочного процеса реквизитом, в данный момент мы работаем над сценарием про мишу япончика. Приедем на съемки в Одессу в начале сентебря для работы над данным проектом мне очень нужно приобрести эту книгу(старая Одесса торговля и промышленность ) нужно связаться с вами и узнать где можно приобрести этот прекрастный альбом. Если вас не затруднит я очень жду вашей помощи. С уважением Тихонов Владимир тел.8 926 561 80 19 Зараннее спасибо

----------


## OdGen

Не, друзья, эта база данных очень даже ничего, помогает. Правда, она составлена не позднее 2000 года. Был сегодня в Клубе Одесситов. К сожалению, имени Никитенко не вспомнили. Он появился там всего лишь один раз, оставил фотографии, и больше не появлялся.

----------


## OdGen

> Здраствуй Скрытник, звать Владимир и очень интерисует эта книга, я работаю ассистентом по реквизиту ,моя задача обеспечение съемочного процеса реквизитом, в данный момент мы работаем над сценарием про мишу япончика. Приедем на съемки в Одессу в начале сентебря для работы над данным проектом мне очень нужно приобрести эту книгу(старая Одесса торговля и промышленность ) нужно связаться с вами и узнать где можно приобрести этот прекрастный альбом. Если вас не затруднит я очень жду вашей помощи. С уважением Тихонов Владимир тел.8 926 561 80 19 Зараннее спасибо


 Если Вы будете снимать фильм, учтите, что Мишка Япончик никогда не жил по адресу: улица Запорожская, 9, куда водят экскурсии как в "дом, где родился и жил Мишка Япончик".

----------


## REDSOX

> Если Вы будете снимать фильм, учтите, что Мишка Япончик никогда не жил по адресу: улица Запорожская, 9, куда водят экскурсии как в "дом, где родился и жил Мишка Япончик".


  А нам показывали двор на Степовой. Наверное это такой себе юмор!

----------


## OdGen

> А нам показывали двор на Степовой. Наверное это такой себе юмор!


 Увы, это действительность. А кто проводил экскурсию?

----------


## Black_Rabbit

> .. учтите, что Мишка Япончик никогда не жил по адресу: улица Запорожская, 9, куда водят экскурсии как в "дом, где родился и жил Мишка Япончик".


 Кто-то из "одесских историков" мне говорил, что все-таки на Запорожской, но в доме №11, которого или сейчас нет на карте или он попросту не сохранился до наших дней.. В нете можно найти еще ссылки на адрес "Госпитальная, 23"..

----------


## OdGen

> Кто-то из "одесских историков" мне говорил, что все-таки на Запорожской, но в доме №11, которого или сейчас нет на карте или он попросту не сохранился до наших дней.. В нете можно найти еще ссылки на адрес "Госпитальная, 23"..


 Очень верно, я бы даже сказал, сверхверно, что словосочетание одесские историки Вы взяли в кавычки.
И применительно к "мемориальному дому" Мишки Япончика пример бурной фантазии "историков" особо показателен. Может ли кто-то достоверно доказать, что в доме на Запорожской 9 или 11 родился или проживал Моисей Винницкий (Мишка Япончик) или члены его семьи? Нет! Может ли кто-то предъявить архивные документы, или сообщить ссылку на архивное дело, подтверждающие вышесказанное? Тоже нет!
Всего лишь есть сведения, что на Запорожской, 11 проживали родственники (Винницкие). Но уж коль дом №11 не сохранился, не беда, будем водить экскурсии в соседний дом, №9. В 11 номере жила семья дяди Мишки? Не беда, в 9-м "пропишем" семью Мишки!
Вам мало? На закуску добавим, что здесь снимали фрагмент фильма " Место встречи изменить нельзя", эпизод ареста банды ("А теперь Горбатый!"). Совсем не важно, что такого двора, как показано в фильме, в доме №9 нет (есть мнение, что он в Москве).

Вот до чего может дойти бурная фантазия!
Если не верите, съездите на экскурсию "Бандитская Одесса" от вокзала.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите!

----------


## SaMoVar

Мне на Мясоедовской показывали дворик Япончика))) Легенда. Что сказать...

----------


## SaMoVar

Одесса перед отступлением 1941 год. + много по теме рядом.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaB7LctImTk

----------


## VicTur

Заключительная порция фотоснимков Никитенко:
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008fqe9
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008g8gy
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008k32k

А в этом альбоме видно людей - видимо, знакомых фотографа:
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008pad7

Может, кто-то знает кого-то из лиц, изображённых на снимках, и это поможет установить, кто такой Никитенко?

----------


## exse

На аукционе продаются две фотографии. Кто-то уже решил их купить:

----------


## Скрытик

> Одесса перед отступлением 1941 год. + много по теме рядом.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaB7LctImTk


 интересно
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lttZoGlcwYk&feature=related

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо за фото Никитенко!
Мне вот мысль пришла, раньше ж народ снимал на 8 мм пленку, на камеру, у меня пару знакомых увлекалось, может среди хом видео попадутся интересные ракурсы архитектуры. Надо полазить. Может еще у кого-то есть?

----------


## Скрытик

80е года есть на ютубе и немало, вот пример:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sscW7hIpeOY&feature=related

----------


## victor.odessa

> На аукционе продаются две фотографии. Кто-то уже решил их купить:
> Вложение 1341254
> Вложение 1341253


 На втором фото спуск Маринеско. Идентифицировать первый снимок сложно.

----------


## REDSOX

> Увы, это действительность. А кто проводил экскурсию?


 Это было в 2003 году, а экскурсоводом был дедуля, типа старый капитан. Экскурсия "Бандитская Одесса". От экскурсионного бюро, что было в подвале музея восковых фигур. По моему это контора была Павловского Александра Ильича.

----------


## Скрытик

Еще ролик из 80х
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5Tj91DG5fU

Открытие морвокзала в 68м
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9lf4bhTAyk&NR=1

Уточкин над Одессой 1911г
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2UqkUaRdQI&NR=1

хроника 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRgtYPnRisE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3QxbpHS-mQ&feature=related

Очень интересный ролик "Odessa Beach" (29й год) Из фильма "Человек с киноаппаратом".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ8XvdIWtDc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miyD6YMI0zM&feature=related
Нашел весь фильм на рутрекере, сейчас скачаю.
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2141239

----------


## Семирек

А никто не подскажет, как называлась Фонтанская дорога в районе Одесского кадетского корпуса (институт сухопутных войск) до революции - Большефонтанская или Среднефонтанская?

----------


## Sergey_L

> Заключительная порция фотоснимков Никитенко:
> http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008fqe9
> http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008g8gy
> http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008k32k
> 
> А в этом альбоме видно людей - видимо, знакомых фотографа:
> http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/gallery/0008pad7
> 
> Может, кто-то знает кого-то из лиц, изображённых на снимках, и это поможет установить, кто такой Никитенко?


 Спасибо огромное за все фото!
Я думаю, некоторые фото из последнего альбома могут сказать нам о том, где жил или бывал Никитенко. Это фото 
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/pic/001gs64b 
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/pic/001grtcs
вид из окна на Фрунзе, причем в тот период, когда дома строились
конец 70-х.
Вот, кстати - сама стройка
http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/pic/001h3ydh/g243
Слева виден уже построенный 27-й номер, строятся следующие.
Дом, из которого производилась сьёмка, 16-ти этажка - Балковская, 30А, этаж , судя во высоте 13-16-й.
Осталось малое - сходить непосредственно туда и узнать, живёт ли там Никитенко.

----------


## mlch

> А никто не подскажет, как называлась Фонтанская дорога в районе Одесского кадетского корпуса (институт сухопутных войск) до революции - Большефонтанская или Среднефонтанская?


  На картах как 1894 так и 1917 годов на интересующем участке ничего не написано, хотя дорога имеется.
А вот улица Среднефонтанская обозначена и там и там одинаково "_Въ сел. М. Фонтанъ_"

----------


## SaMoVar

> На аукционе продаются две фотографии. Кто-то уже решил их купить:
> Вложение 1341254
> 
> Вложение 1341253


 Брёвна, по воспоминаниям, на тираспольском шоссе были. В районе заставы.

----------


## myspring73

А не подскажет ли кто-то, Пересыпский мост как выглядел раньше, например, до войны и раньше?
и вообще, откуда и зачем он взялся?

----------


## Семирек

> На картах как 1894 так и 1917 годов на интересующем участке ничего не написано, хотя дорога имеется.
> А вот улица Среднефонтанская обозначена и там и там одинаково "_Въ сел. М. Фонтанъ_"


 Спасибо! Не совсем понял, что такое "Въ сел. М.Фонтанъ"? В селение Малый Фонтан что-ли?

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо! Не совсем понял, что такое "Въ сел. М.Фонтанъ"? В селение Малый Фонтан что-ли?


 Повидимому - да.

----------


## exse

А теперь "горбатый"! (с)

----------


## brassl

Купил сегодня на Староконке книгу - Одесса.Море.Кино.
Вот фото оттуда

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите!

----------


## Richard

К сожалению, сохранение исторического центра города довольно распространенная проблема 
Как это делается в Москве

----------


## Скрытик

А у нас слуги народа тихо и без шума продолжают уродовать уже существующие памятники архитектуры. 
http://korrespondent.net/business/realestate/1100137



> Одесский горсовет утвердил  градобоснование реконструкции с надстройкой здания бывшего кинотеатра _Одесса_  по ул.Спиридоновская, 1/3.

----------


## OdGen

> Это было в 2003 году, а экскурсоводом был дедуля, типа старый капитан. Экскурсия "Бандитская Одесса". От экскурсионного бюро, что было в подвале музея восковых фигур. По моему это контора была Павловского Александра Ильича.


 Я на такую же ездил от той же конторы  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> А никто не подскажет, как называлась Фонтанская дорога в районе Одесского кадетского корпуса (институт сухопутных войск) до революции - Большефонтанская или Среднефонтанская?


 Из статьи, посвященной ОКК (газета "Вечерняя Одесса", май 2009 года):
Для постройки нового здания корпусу был отведен обширный участок на 
4-й станции Большого Фонтана, между лагерями одесского гарнизона и новым ипподромом Общества поощрения скакового и бегового коннозаводства (*в одесских справочниках 1910-х годов адрес кадетского корпуса указывался как 4-я станция парового, а впоследствии — электрического трамвая Средне-Фонтанской дороги*)

http://www.vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/10733.php

----------


## OdGen

Сюжет на АТВ по горячо обсуждаемому в данной теме вопросу реставрации 52 одесских домов:
Есть интересные моменты!
http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/07/24/lesa_4747.html

----------


## Семирек

> Из статьи, посвященной ОКК (газета "Вечерняя Одесса, май 2009 года):
> Для постройки нового здания корпусу был отведен обширный участок на 
> 4-й станции Большого Фонтана, между лагерями одесского гарнизона и новым ипподромом Общества поощрения скакового и бегового коннозаводства (*в одесских справочниках 1910-х годов адрес кадетского корпуса указывался как 4-я станция парового, а впоследствии — электрического трамвая Средне-Фонтанской дороги*)
> 
> http://www.vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/10733.php


 Спасибо! Кстати, наверное последний кадет Одесского корпуса - Г.Н.Есаулов, скончался относительно недавно, в июле 1996 года в Торонто (Канада). Он оставил записки - "История конца Одесского кадетского корпуса".

----------


## OdGen

> Спасибо! Кстати, наверное последний кадет Одесского корпуса - Г.Н.Есаулов, скончался относительно недавно, в июле 1996 года в Торонто (Канада). Он оставил записки - "История конца Одесского кадетского корпуса".


 Не за что! Воспоминания Есаулова читал. Трудно сказать, последний ли он кадет, ведь судьба многих из них неизвестна.

----------


## myspring73

> Сюжет на АТВ по горячо обсуждаемому в данной теме вопросу реставрации 52 одесских домов:
> Есть интересные моменты!
> http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/07/24/lesa_4747.html


 Текст интересный, но больше напоминает пиар "Родины" - 



> Юристы партии «Родина» принимают сотни обращений от одесситов, которые не могут в одиночку добиться ремонта своих домов.

----------


## REDSOX

> А у нас слуги народа тихо и без шума продолжают уродовать уже существующие памятники архитектуры. 
> http://korrespondent.net/business/realestate/1100137


 А чего тихо и без шума? Наоборот,во всеуслышание! Был целый репортаж за кинотеатр Одесса.Я только не помню с какого канала. Я понимаю, что многие вообще не смотрят новости с каналов обеих сторон. Нет времени, да и противно. Я две недели, от отсутствия хороших фильмов на DVD, крутил зомбоящик. Много интересного узнал за жизнь родного города. Теперь появился неплохой сериальчик и я опять забросил новостные каналы города. Власть не особо скрывает и скрывала свои действия. Если вести подробные записи, то картина маслом! Только это скорей для прокуратуры, а к истории никакого отношения не имеет.

----------


## REDSOX

> Сюжет на АТВ по горячо обсуждаемому в данной теме вопросу реставрации 52 одесских домов:
> Есть интересные моменты!
> http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/07/24/lesa_4747.html


 Живу рядом с Бунина 8. Всё правильно говорят. Работы ведутся только на первых этажах. Штукатурят, что удобней. Строители поняли жизнь и разбегаются по близлежащим домам делать халтуры. Так что не скоро будет конец реставрации. Я так понимаю, что реставрация это укрепление несущих конструкций и основных элементов здания. Этого нет и в помине. Зато снесли балконы и не самые гнилые, что обидно. Будем наблюдать дальше за происходящим.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Я так понимаю, что реставрация это укрепление несущих конструкций и основных элементов здания.


 А куда девать жителей на время укрепления? Получается, что в жителях основная проблема  :smileflag:

----------


## myspring73



----------


## Sergey_L

Не знаю, было ли такое вот фото... Взято отсюда http://www.wwii-photos-maps.com/russiancityphotos/Location%20Unknown/slides/Location%20Unknown%20%202.html

----------


## brassl

С того же сайта, только что это?

----------


## mlch

> 


 Если это вопрос, то я могу ответить.
Это - часть нынешнего дома по Дерибасовской 31, непосредственно примыкающая к Пассажу. Когда-то это был отдельный дом, принадлежавший Бродскому.

----------


## Maksy

> С того же сайта, только что это?


 Это комендатура на армейской. Сейчас балкона уже нет, и вход другой.

----------


## brassl

Точно!!!! Как я не узнал . Народ, подскажите по какому адресу размещать в нашем архиве, как раньше называлась улица???

----------


## Bvlgari

Пару видов...может уже были...сильно не пинайте

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите!

----------


## exse

«Одесская бубличная артель — «Московские баранки»  (С)



поменяли владельца:

----------


## REDSOX

> «Одесская бубличная артель — «Московские баранки»  (С)
> 
> Вложение 1351992
> 
> поменяли владельца:
> 
> Вложение 1352032


 Что самое интересное, то это указание адреса: дом Томазини и дом Фельдмана! Без нумерации. Как должны выделяться эти дома, чтоб их не искать? А может господа Томазини и Фельдман настолько уважаемы и популярны, что народ знал где их дома находятся? Интересно, а кто о нынешних вспомнит?  Только на Польской видел:"Дом построил Галицкий" Я конечно не знаю, кто такой Галицкий (только наслышан) и где у него ещё есть дома, но судя по тёмным, в ночное время суток, окнам, то народ не спешит заселяться в его новострой.

----------


## REDSOX

> А куда девать жителей на время укрепления? Получается, что в жителях основная проблема


 Я думаю, что и при жителях это можно сделать безболезненно. Они согласятся потерпеть, чтоб прожить в этом доме ещё лет сто, как минимум, а про возрастании цены на их жильё- умолчу.

----------


## Antique

> Что самое интересное, то это указание адреса: дом Томазини и дом Фельдмана! Без нумерации. Как должны выделяться эти дома, чтоб их не искать? А может господа Томазини и Фельдман настолько уважаемы и популярны, что народ знал где их дома находятся? Интересно, а кто о нынешних вспомнит?  Только на Польской видел:"Дом построил Галицкий" Я конечно не знаю, кто такой Галицкий (только наслышан) и где у него ещё есть дома, но судя по тёмным, в ночное время суток, окнам, то народ не спешит заселяться в его новострой.


 Выкладывали как-то бесплатный путеводитель по Одессе за 1900-й год, так там, как и сейчас в подобных изданиях, рекламы больше, чем полезной информации. И очень редко в вышеупомянутом путеводителе встречаются адреса.. в Основном пишут в духе - "в доме Новикова"

----------


## OdGen

Адреса владельцев домов и некоторых жителей встречаются в "Адрес-календарях Одесского градоначальства" (конец 1870-х - конец 1910-х гг.) и во "Всей Одессе" (1911-1914 гг.). Но в ближайшее время перспектив их выкладывания интернет нет. Так что за адресами добро пожаловать в библиотеку !  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите!  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Нашёл упоминание о Никитенко И.Н., который был главным инициатором создания мемориала 411 батареи. Похоже, это наш клиент.




> Интересно, а почему не упоминают о командире 411 батареи И.Н.Никитенко, который и создавал этот мемориал. Пребывание в плену после обороны Севастополя - не повод забыть человека. Тем паче после освобождения из плена ему вернули звание и награды, а так-же восстановили в КПСС. А это немаловажно. Спросите у Рысина.

----------


## VicTur

> Нашёл упоминание о Никитенко И.Н., который был главным инициатором создания мемориала 411 батареи. Похоже, это наш клиент.


 Не подходит по возрасту. "Нашему" Никитенко должно быть где-то за шестьдесят, то есть воевать он никак не мог.
Я почти уверен, что уже знаю координаты того самого, нужного Никитенко (спасибо Good++++, а также всем остальным, кто "раскручивал" этот вопрос). Но по указанному телефону пока что никто не берёт трубку, так что для окончательной проверки придётся выбрать день и наведаться по адресу лично.

----------


## Скрытик

Вчера общался с Игорем Потоцким, его знакомый готовит книгу "Балконы Одессы", но это не Никитенко.

----------


## VicTur

> Вчера общался с Игорем Потоцким, его знакомый готовит книгу "Балконы Одессы", но это не Никитенко.


 У меня большое подозрение, что этот знакомый Потоцкого - не кто иной, как Александр Фридман.

----------


## Скрытик

Завтра уточню, но вроде не его фамилия называлась.

----------


## SaMoVar

Может сын?

----------


## VicTur

> Завтра уточню, но вроде не его фамилия называлась.


 Может, и не он. Но в таком случае это означает, что одновременно два человека в Одессе выпускают книги на одну и ту же тему - совпадение знаменательное, показывающее, что необходимость такой работы уже осознана обществом.

----------


## Trs

Если не сложно, накидайте адресов, где за две недели моего отсутствия установили леса. Буду благодарен.

----------


## Antique

Колличество инициалов "РСТ" растёт. Теперь и на фронтоне нового торгово-офисного центра на площади Тираспольской (т.н. "Марсель") можно наблюдать вышеупомянутые инициалы Руслана Тарпана.

----------


## Пушкин

> Колличество инициалов "РСТ" растёт. Теперь и на фронтоне нового торгово-офисного центра на площади Тираспольской (т.н. "Марсель") можно наблюдать вышеупомянутые инициалы Руслана Тарпана.


 Судя по объёму работ в городе, выполняемых компаниями Торпана - скоро количество РСТ будет увеличиваться в геометрической прогрессии.

----------


## SaMoVar

Не совсем по Одессе, но это тоже наша история.
http://voyager-a.livejournal.com/5394.html

----------


## Trs

Передаю по просьбе участника.

Акция по защите парка Шевченко от вырубки. Сегодня, 11:30. Маразлиевская, между домами 8 и 10 (полквартала налево от памятника Шевченко)

----------


## SaMoVar

Надо не акции проводить, а шиповку деревьев.

----------


## Pumik

> Передаю по просьбе участника.
> Акция по защите парка Шевченко от вырубки. Сегодня, 11:30. Маразлиевская, между домами 8 и 10 (полквартала налево от памятника Шевченко)


 а где можно узнать подробности? почему появилась угроза вырубки?



> Надо не акции проводить, а шиповку деревьев.


 я до сих пор не уверена, что это  правильно с нашей стороны по отношению к деревьям...
"...для шипования одного дерева обхватом 1,50 м., необходимо 80-100 гвоздей длиной 150 мм. и утяжеленный молоток. Шиповать нужно дерево от корней до 2 м. высоты, забивать гвозди следует по шляпку, под углом в 45 градусов, в шахматном порядке.На качественное шипование такого дерева уходит 15-20 минут. В принципе за пол дня работы один шипующий может обработать всего около 10 деревьев. Поэтому шиповать деревья нужно большими группами по 30-40 человек. Для маскирации можно с собой иметь несколько скворечников, которые шипующие якобы прибивают к деревьям. После шипования на деревья при помощи скоча крепятся надписи “Зашиповано”, для чего скочем несколько раз обматывается вокруг дерева. Желающие могут на нашем сайте в блоке “Издательство” ознакомиться с книгой “Экотаж”, где рассказано о шиповании и других методах экотажа."
Дело не в деревьях дело в деньгах (с)

----------


## Trs

Насколько я узнал уже этим вечером, по наблюдениям жителей соседних улиц, много деревьев должны быть снесены для строительства гостиницы. Сегодня действительно приезжал грузовик, водитель отговорился, что едет в "Черноморец"

Так что с лесами будет?

Сегодня был на Софиевской. Реставрацией дома №11 удручён. Вся кирпичная кладка забелена почти до гладкости.

----------


## SaMoVar

Насчёт шиповки - да. Деревьям неприятно. Но они спасаются от спиливания.
Методика применяется давно и во многих местах. Так что имеет право на жизнь.

----------


## Antique

А никто не знает, где именно в Аркадийской балке находится трамвайный мост?

----------


## Pumik

> А никто не знает, где именно в Аркадийской балке находится трамвайный мост?


 Если там был трамвай, то определить по маршруту, но я не могу зайти на "трамвайный сайт" . Можно предположить, что центральный мост парка самый добротный и вполне мог быть трамвайным.

----------


## OdGen

> а где можно узнать подробности? почему появилась угроза вырубки?)


 http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/08/02/park_8142.html

----------


## myspring73

> http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/08/02/park_8142.html


 


> Олег Музыка, председатель Приморской районной организации партии «Родина»: Климов всё больше пытается урвать с этого города. Находясь в Киеве, а его все идеи и наработки, которые были здесь, зарабатывание денег, он пытается в Одессе внедрить. Пожалуйста, *вот возле облгосадминистрации тогда не успели отреагировать, снесли большую часть деревьев, построили «Имексбанк»*,


 я, конечно, против и вырубки и застройки в парке Шевченко, но зачем же они такой бред говорят? "Реагировать" нужно было еще в то время, когда Марков в школу ходил.

----------


## Richard

> я, конечно, против и вырубки и застройки в парке Шевченко, но зачем же они такой бред говорят? "Реагировать" нужно было еще в то время, когда Марков в школу ходил.


 Речь наверное идет о парковке, которую сделали возле Имекса. Тогда действительно вырубили кучу деревьев за одну ночь. Утром Гриневецкий, который тогда был председателем Обладминистрации, делал большие глаза и говорил что найдет того подлеца, который сотворил сие зло. Хотя и дебилу было ясно, что если не месте срубленных деревьев сделали парковку Имекса, то заказчиком Имекс и являлся. Про деревья потихоньку забыли, никого конечно не наказали.

----------


## Antique

> Если там был трамвай, то определить по маршруту, но я не могу зайти на "трамвайный сайт" . Можно предположить, что центральный мост парка самый добротный и вполне мог быть трамвайным.


 Мне кажется, что центральный слишком большой. На сайте Таймера А. Вельможко (в живом журнале: kaiser_w) пишет, что мост находится вблизи пляжа. Надо будет всё же самому отправиться на разведку, заодно и на ресторан "У Сегала" посмотреть.

----------


## OMF

Трамвайный мост - над балкой справа от центральной аллеи. По нему до войны ходил маршрут 26а от 8-й станции.

На соседнюю тему. Почему все возмущаются вырубкой деревьев в ПШ, но никто не говорит о планируемой постройке очередной церкви в Прохоровском сквере.

----------


## Cetus

На 27 назначены общ. слушания  по застройке Фр. бульвара от госпиталя (вырубается часть госпитального дендропарка) до Итальянского блв. Автор подляны - глазырин.

----------


## Пушкин

Глазырин автор многих подлян...

----------


## Pumik

> Трамвайный мост - над балкой справа от центральной аллеи. По нему до войны ходил маршрут 26а от 8-й станции.


 а, если тот, что вблизи пляжа, то это он, были чьи-то воспоминания, где упоминался этот мост с трамваем, и у brassl конечно же он есть,фото с галереи "Аркадия"

----------


## krust

> Трамвайный мост - над балкой справа от центральной аллеи. По нему до войны ходил маршрут 26а от 8-й станции.


 Пополнение в галерею brassl, если не ошибаюсь видны да же рельсы.

----------


## OMF

Видны не только рельсы, но и бельгийские "грибки". Там была конечная 17, 25 и 26а маршрутов до 1928 г.

----------


## Antique

> а, если тот, что вблизи пляжа, то это он, были чьи-то воспоминания, где упоминался этот мост с трамваем, и у brassl конечно же он есть,фото с галереи "Аркадия"


 Спасибо за локализацию моста и  подборку фото, я этих фотографий Аркадии ещё не видел.

Вот открыл для себя ещё одну дореволюционную постройку в Аркадии - на заднем плане виден отель "Морской" (Бывшие морские ванны):


Только на сайте гостинницы его в описании на 100 лет состарили: "Памятник архитектуры, построенный в самом начале XIX века".




> Пополнение в галерею brassl, если не ошибаюсь видны да же рельсы.


 Ресторан "У Сегала" тоже виден )

----------


## Pumik

> Спасибо за локализацию моста и  подборку фото, я этих фотографий Аркадии ещё не видел.


 не за что))) это все спасибо brassl, что все систематизировано и всегда знаешь на какой "полочке" можно взять. Фото отеля Морской на Одессастори тоже есть, в той же папке Аркадия.

----------


## Antique

> не за что))) это все спасибо brassl, что все систематизировано и всегда знаешь на какой "полочке" можно взять. Фото отеля Морской на Одессастори тоже есть, в той же папке Аркадия.


 Перед тем, как спросить, я искал на odessastory, но не нашёл списка улиц,  но помню, что раньше он был.

Сейчас более тщательно проштудировал сайт и нашёл фотографии, отсортированные по названиям улиц, в "галереи пользователей->brassl"



И... зайдя в первую по алфавиту улицу наткнулся на шедевральное здание в Авчинниковском переулке (это переулок Нечипоренко?)  Где же это здание находилось? На Одессу очень не похоже.

----------


## Pumik

> И... зайдя в первую по алфавиту улицу наткнулся на шедевральное здание в Авчинниковском переулке (это переулок Нечипоренко?)  Где же это здание находилось? На Одессу очень не похоже.


 посмотрим у Нетребского В.П. "Аура одесских переулков"
"дом №4. На этом месте стоял дом Штейнберга, который мог бы рассказать много интересного-в частности: в известном путеводителе Григория Москвича за 1912 г. говориться :"Гармония" (клуб Гармония) в Авчинниковском переулке-это небольшой красивый театральный зал, вмещающий около 600 зрителей. Зал имеет партер, ложи и хоры. Отделка в декадентском стиле поражает отсутствием роскоши и изящной простотой".

----------


## Antique

> посмотрим у Нетребского В.П. "Аура одесских переулков"
> "дом №4. На этом месте стоял дом Штейнберга, который мог бы рассказать много интересного-в частности: в известном путеводителе Григория Москвича за 1912 г. говориться :"Гармония" (клуб Гармония) в Авчинниковском переулке-это небольшой красивый театральный зал, вмещающий около 600 зрителей. Зал имеет партер, ложи и хоры. Отделка в декадентском стиле поражает отсутствием роскоши и изящной простотой".


 Значит на том самом месте, где сейчас высотный новострой было вот это модерновое здание. Пародокс, но из всех зданий переулка не выстояло самое молодое.Интересно, что же с ним произошло...




> Автор подляны - глазырин.


 Это тот самый Глазырин, который возвёл множество зданий в Советский период?

----------


## Pumik

> Значит на том самом месте, где сейчас высотный новострой было вот это модерновое здание. Пародокс, но из всех зданий переулка не выстояло самое молодое.Интересно, что же с ним произошло...


 там же:
"в 1914 году "Гармония"-немецкий клуб существует 50 лет". Описываемая история дома заканчивается предложением : "перед самой войной в здании размещался клуб милиции". 
в революционные годы-"Проюг"-правление общества фабрикантов и заводчиков юга России.
После революции-госпиталь, здесь размещался спортзал и клуб "Местран" им.Юдилевича.

----------


## VicTur

> там же:
> "в 1914 году "Гармония"-немецкий клуб существует 50 лет". Описываемая история дома заканчивается предложением : "перед самой войной в здании размещался клуб милиции". 
> в революционные годы-"Проюг"-правление общества фабрикантов и заводчиков юга России.
> После революции-госпиталь, здесь размещался спортзал и клуб "Местран" им.Юдилевича.


 На моей памяти здания немецкого клуба уже не было, а стояло там одноэтажное зданьице, не представляющее архитектурной ценности, хотя и не противоречащее атмосфере всего переулка. Оно есть на некоторых моих снимках, а также попало в фильм "Их знали только в лицо" (1966). Если кому интересно, могу выложить снимки и кадры из фильма.

----------


## Antique

> На моей памяти здания немецкого клуба уже не было, а стояло там одноэтажное зданьице, не представляющее архитектурной ценности, хотя и не противоречащее атмосфере всего переулка. Оно есть на некоторых моих снимках, а также попало в фильм "Их знали только в лицо" (1966). Если кому интересно, могу выложить снимки и кадры из фильма.


 Выкладывайте )

Очень хорошо, что есть снимки Люфтваффе в свободном доступе. На тот квартал хорошенько сыпанули бомбами, обрушилось подчистую два здания, флигеля.

----------


## Скрытик

> Перед тем, как спросить, я искал на odessastory, но не нашёл списка улиц,  но помню, что раньше он был.


 Я пытаюсь вытянуть галерею *brassl* на первую страницу, но пока не получается  :smileflag: 
Думаю что что-нибудь таки придумаю.

----------


## VicTur

> Выкладывайте )


 Выкладываю. Три мои снимка с Нечипоренка, 4, и кадры из "Их знали только в лицо" с тем же домом.
Но, повторяю, мне слабо верится в его архитектурную ценность.

----------


## Antique

> Выкладываю. Три мои снимка с Нечипоренка, 4, и кадры из "Их знали только в лицо" с тем же домом.
> Но, повторяю, мне слабо верится в его архитектурную ценность.


 Напоминает подсобку. Наверно эту халабуду возводили временно и в надежде на то, что в переулок не будет посещаемым.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## SaMoVar

Тут есть дополнения в галерею.
http://rgakfd.altsoft.spb.ru/showSubObjects.do?object=1002392231

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## brassl

Создал папку с видами точное месторасположения которых я не знаю (если попадутся известные, заранее звыняйте, жара  :smileflag: ). Там некоторые фото обсуждались на форуме, но вроде ни к чему не пришли, искать их по форуму накладно, а так если в одном месте, может кто-то что-то и вспомнит когда-то  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Пастера  - Инфекционка????

----------


## brassl

Наверное. Но сам подписать не мог. Надо помощь клуба :smileflag:  Сейчас еще вспомню с какого сайта я ее "потянул", что б ссылку на ребят скинуть.

----------


## VicTur

> Создал папку с видами точное месторасположения которых я не знаю (если попадутся известные, заранее звыняйте, жара ). Там некоторые фото обсуждались на форуме, но вроде ни к чему не пришли, искать их по форуму накладно, а так если в одном месте, может кто-то что-то и вспомнит когда-то


 http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pos=13 - это двор дома, где жил Мечников на Пастера.
На этом фото вдали, за виноградниками - проспект Маршала Жукова. Автор снимка - Мирослав Полищук.

----------


## Sergey_L

Первая из 22 неопознанных фото, которая находится здесь http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pos=0
скорей всего сделана на Пересыпи. 3-х этажное здание справа (Московская дом №1) - частично не существует. На снимках 1941 года оно ещё есть. В желтом кружке указано место с которого производилась сьёмка. А в 1944 году после бомбёжки от него осталась лишь часть обращенная к насыпи. На фото 2009 года видна даже часть старой надписи "разныхъ" над окном, о которой я уже упоминал как-то. Единственно, меня смущает этажность. В современном виде - это 2-х этажное здание с полуподвалами, в которых сейчас магазинчики. Неужели за 100 лет уровень "пола" так сильно поднялся, болле чем на 1.5 метра!? Или может это не то место?.. Хотя всё-таки, думаю, это оно. Вдали слева на старом фото виден Пересыпский мост, а выше его склон со зданиями инфекционки. (Дело в том, что этот "пейзаж" я запомнил на всю жизнь,  родина, как ни как!) :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

> Первая из 22 неопознанных фото, которая находится здесь http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pos=0
> скорей всего сделана на Пересыпи. 3-х этажное здание справа (Московская дом №1) - частично не существует.


 Не, это не то место, у меня бабушка всю жизнь прожила на Московской (сейчас Черноморского Казачества)  № 3. Там,  где стоял памятник Ленину, перед баром  Богатырь и где  сберкасса, всегда был сквозной проход на Богатова, буквально лет 30 назад застроили. Другими словами места для трехэтажного здания, и парикмахерской там нет.

----------


## SaMoVar

> На этом фото вдали, за виноградниками - проспект Маршала Жукова. Автор снимка - Мирослав Полищук.


 Позвольте с Вами не согласится. Или ссылка не на то фото в галерее.

----------


## Скрытик

> Позвольте с Вами не согласится. Или ссылка не на то фото в галерее.


 Ссылка неверная  :smileflag:  Там есть фото с виноградниками.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Наверное. Но сам подписать не мог. Надо помощь клуба Сейчас еще вспомню с какого сайта я ее "потянул", что б ссылку на ребят скинуть.


 Фото №9 Храм Покрова Пресвятой богородицы находился на Старорезничной площади.Был взорван в 1934г. На его месте построили школу 118. Это Преображенская-Большая Арнаутская-Книжный переулок. 

Фото №4 дача Лидерса, Лидерсовский бульвар,№3, уже обсуждали.

Фото №5 Большая Арнаутская,2

Фото №6 Похороны.Ришельевская,№№76-78, но надо проверить на месте, уже обсуждали.

Фото №10 павильон Харитонова находился на Французском бульваре за нынешним магазином Сильпо

Фото №15 считаю, что это пивной завод Ф.Енни на Балковской - Бугаёвской.

Фото №18. Об этом фото уже писали. Были две версии 1.Александровский проспект/ Базарная и 2.Новый базар, Новобазарный переулок / Торговая (моя точка зрения).

----------


## victor.odessa

> Первая из 22 неопознанных фото, которая находится здесь http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pos=0
> скорей всего сделана на Пересыпи. 3-х этажное здание справа (Московская дом №1) - частично не существует.


 Это не Московская,1. В статье А.Дорошенко " Металлобаза "Чаша Грааля" есть фотография начала улицы Московской, сравните. К сожалению, предоставить данную фотографию нет технических возможностей.

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо всем за обсуждения фото. Если возможно при определении давайте ссылку на фото или ее название - 1_(...). А то если по порядку я запутываюсь. Жара влияет на работу серого вещества  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

я тоже запуталась в номерах фото. там несовпадения почему-то

----------


## VicTur

> я тоже запуталась в номерах фото. там несовпадения почему-то


 Мне кажется, когда местность идентифицирована и brassl перемещает фото из папки неопознанных в папку с точным названием улицы, в этом случае происходят смещения в нумерации. По крайней мере поначалу мои ссылки указывали на нужные снимки - я проверял. Значит, смещение произошло позже.

----------


## Pumik

мои 5 копеек
фото из книги А.Малиновского "Кино в Одессе", кажется тоже здание вид сбоку

Пы.Сы. и на почту шлю еще фрагменты из книги

----------


## brassl

> Мне кажется, когда местность идентифицирована и brassl перемещает фото из папки неопознанных в папку с точным названием улицы, в этом случае происходят смещения в нумерации. По крайней мере поначалу мои ссылки указывали на нужные снимки - я проверял. Значит, смещение произошло позже.


 Вы правы, я перемещаю идентифицированные фото, поэтому лучше давать опознание не по порядку а по нумерации фото, там нумерация двойная, 1_(...). 
Есть немного дополнений. но это фото с соседних сайтов, я их так уже до "кучи" собрал, что б все вместе было, ссылки откуда взял постарался указать все, если чего не написал - подскажите, исправлю.

----------


## krust

Недавно удалось достать пару открыток с изображением и рекламой "Баварии", одного из пивных ресторанов начала прошлого столетия. (Кстати, первую карточку с видом комнаты Рококо нельзя увидеть ни в одном из альбомов Анатолия Дроздовского) Некогда знаменитое заведение находилось в самом что ни на есть сердце города, в доме Страхового Общества "Россия", по адресу Дерибасовская 10. Если верить путеводителям того времени (фото 3-4) ресторан славился интерьерами выполненными в оригинальных стилях и невысокими ценами - так, комплексный обед из 3х блюд стоил всего! 50 копеек.

И в наше время в тех подвалах квартируют(-овали?)что то типа баров, а от былой красоты не осталось и следа. Но что самое интересное, когда смотришь на открытки, всё, и "пивной" профиль заведения, и сводчатый потолок, и своеобразная роспись стен, навевают в памяти строчки из рассказа А.Куприна с описанием "Гамбринуса". Только, по всей видимости, пивная Гоппенфельда была попроще, ведь да же вместо столов и стульев использовались обычные бочки.



> Ныне ресторан Йокогама. Я был там когда ремонтировали его, ужасное состояние - стены практически построили заново. А Греческое посольство таки отстроили заново, практически все снесли. А подвалы старого Гамбринуса не трогали, я бывал там


 Собственно вопрос к *Скрытик*, а что сейчас находится в подвалах дома Хлопонина? Сохранилась ли "узкая лестница в двадцать каменных ступеней, избитых и искривленных многими миллионами тяжелых сапог"? Можно узнать некоторые детали интерьера описанные в рассказе? И возможно ли "различить следы  занимательной стенной  живописи" и "картины из лягушечьей  жизни"?
Заранее благодарен за ответ.

----------


## Скрытик

> Собственно вопрос к *Скрытик*, а что сейчас находится в подвалах дома Хлопонина? Сохранилась ли "узкая лестница в двадцать каменных ступеней, избитых и искривленных многими миллионами тяжелых сапог"? Можно узнать некоторые детали интерьера описанные в рассказе? И возможно ли "различить следы  занимательной стенной  живописи" и "картины из лягушечьей  жизни"?
> Заранее благодарен за ответ.


 Скорее всего нет, ибо я заходил туда со двора, по очень крутой лестнице. Подвалы очень низкие, используются как склад для ресторана Йокогама. А с фасада (откуда по идее должны были заходить миллионы сапог) уже в 80х ничего такого не было. Здание перестраивалось не один раз.

----------


## Геоpгий

Вчера на чае увидел четкое изречение какого-то британца. Кажеться так: дома строятся для того, чтобы в них жить, а не смотреть на них. Считаю это очень верным. 
Конечно, когда  все с жильем улажено - можно его и украшать. Но это вторично.
Лично я считаю, что разумнее пускать деньги не на восстановление руин, а накидать по городу нормальные крепкие дома и нормальные коммуникации. (Это в частности про зеленый дом напротив Собора)

----------


## Скрытик

> Вчера на чае увидел четкое изречение какого-то британца. Кажеться так: дома строятся для того, чтобы в них жить, а не смотреть на них. Считаю это очень верным. 
> Конечно, когда  все с жильем улажено - можно его и украшать. Но это вторично.
> Лично я считаю, что разумнее пускать деньги не на восстановление руин, а накидать по городу нормальные крепкие дома и нормальные коммуникации.


 Мне тебя искренне жаль 
Уже даже поколением пепси назвать нельзя - поколение пива Оболонь?

----------


## Геоpгий

Поколение другой воды. Той, которой нету в кранах. И которую нужно ладить. Вместе с газом, крышами и т.д.
Мне абсолютно по-барабану какие-то изящные руины, когда люди мерзнут зимой, а летом должны таскать воду с бювета. Вот на это нужно деньги пускать.

Уникальность Одессы не в её домах, а в её расположении. Расположение географичекое Одессы создает уникальность её домов.

----------


## Pumik

> Вчера на чае увидел четкое изречение какого-то британца. Кажеться так: дома строятся для того, чтобы в них жить, а не смотреть на них. Считаю это очень верным. 
> Конечно, когда  все с жильем улажено - можно его и украшать. Но это вторично.
> Лично я считаю, что разумнее пускать деньги не на восстановление руин, а накидать по городу нормальные крепкие дома и нормальные коммуникации. (Это в частности про зеленый дом напротив Собора)


 на ночь глядя, троль на чай пришел...

----------


## Скрытик

> Уникальность Одессы не в её домах, а в её расположении. Расположение географичекое Одессы создает уникальность её домов.


 Кто мешает строить дома не разрушая историю? Не дословно, "У нации нет будущего, если она не помнит своего прошлого". Отрицая проошлое ты закончишь свою жизнь в духовной пустоте, среди руин разрушенной Дерибасовской. Вместе с Тарпаном, Гурвицем и глазыриным, эту мразь я с большой буквы писать не буду. Он принес вреда Одессе больше чем вся большевистская оккупация.

----------


## Скрытик

> на ночь глядя, троль на чай пришел...


 Увы, это не троль. Это та темная материя, которая уничтожает наш город. Выкидыши гурвицев и глазыриных  Они сегодня у власти...

----------


## Pumik

> Увы, это не троль. Это та темная материя, которая уничтожает наш город. Выкидыши гурвицев и глазыриных  Они сегодня у власти...


 думаю, что лучший вариант,в рамках темы, не реагировать...

----------


## Скрытик

Мне проще забанить и подтереть всю эту гниль...

----------


## Gerty

> Вчера на чае увидел четкое изречение какого-то британца. Кажеться так: дома строятся для того, чтобы в них жить, а не смотреть на них.


 Ну конечно))) именно поэтому управление британской архитектуры обязывает нового подрядчика строить такие дома,которые соответствовали бы архитектурному стилю старой Англии...
про наши требования no comments

----------


## Trs

И всё-таки, где-то появлялись новые леса? Мой список на 54 позиции (даже с учётом четырёх адресов дома на Пастера, 19) не тянет.

----------


## Pumik

> И всё-таки, где-то появлялись новые леса? Мой список на 54 позиции (даже с учётом четырёх адресов дома на Пастера, 19) не тянет.


 Лермонтовский пер/Белинского есть?

----------


## Trs

Да. Список здесь: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/28061.html

----------


## SaMoVar

По идее список даже немного больше запланированного. Расчётное число фасадов - 52. Может халтурят ещё где-то?

----------


## Trs

Тот список, что составляется моими кривыми ручками в ЖЖ - это только наблюдения. Рискну предположить, что официального не существует. По крайней мере, пока.

----------


## Пушкин

Базарная/Утёсова - двухэтажный домик, крепенький, без яркой лепки - всю штукатурку сбили- наложили новую, сейчас закрашивают...

----------


## Геоpгий

> Кто мешает строить дома не разрушая историю? Не дословно, "У нации нет будущего, если она не помнит своего прошлого". Отрицая проошлое ты закончишь свою жизнь в духовной пустоте, среди руин разрушенной Дерибасовской. Вместе с Тарпаном, Гурвицем и глазыриным, эту мразь я с большой буквы писать не буду. Он принес вреда Одессе больше чем вся большевистская оккупация.


 *
Понимаешь, Скрытик, денежный поток нужно направлять на укрепление города и его систем. Нужно подходить так к делу, как подходят в военной сфере. Ну глупо идти на танк со шпагой, даже если ей двести лет. Не выгодно. 
Посмотри трезво и скажи, что лучше - трехэтажный дом или 12-этажный? Где больше людей будет жить? Если ты уж так ратуешь за прошлое - то будь честен и будь не только против новых домов на месте старых, но и против машин на месте экипажей и т.д.

Важно, чтобы люди жили в теплых и крепких домах. И чтобы не было бездомных. А на оставшиеся деньги можно и что-то украсить.
Вообще, такое сильное желание остаться в прошлом не говорит о силе создать что-то новое, не нарушая традиций, но на месте прошлого.

Ты говоришь штампами, которыми говорят практически все люди в Одессе, не имеющие своего целостного мышления. (В отличие, например, от Г.В.Кваснюка)
Ты подумай и скажи, кто больше чтит предков и продолжает их дело - тот, кто пытается сохранить построенное ими или тот, кто на месте их строит что-то новое, не нарушая традиций, в духе их?

На месте предков сейчас мы. Значит и на месте домов предков должны быть достойные их новые дома.

Духовно опустеть мне не даст то, что я принадлежу к Православной Церкви Христовой, а не дома и улицы. 





			
				Увы, это не троль. Это та темная материя, которая уничтожает наш город. Выкидыши гурвицев и глазыриных  Они сегодня у власти...
			
		

 Скрытик*, за такие слова можно по лицу получить. Но я тебя прощаю.

Конечно, когда на месте снесенного дома строится какое-то говно, в котором сядет жид-ростовщик и будет сосать из людей деньги - это плохо. Но если там станет новый многоэтажный качественно продуманный дом - то это то, что нужно.

Раньше воевали мечами, теперь воюют другим оружием. Лечили раньше тоже не такими лекарствами, как сейчас. Транспорт был другой. И никто против этого ничего не говорит. А на домах - морозятся.
А важно то, что воевали и воюют, лечили и лечат, ездили и ездят и жили в домах и живут. А какой вид - все равно. 
Мы живем во времени. На месте старого становится новое. Если не нарушая традиций старого - то прекрасно. Нарушая - нет. 
А в домах главное, чтобы  в них было тепло, светло, уютно; чтобы они были крепкими, не протекали и были с коммуникациями нормальными и все.

----------


## Геоpгий

> Мне проще забанить и подтереть всю эту гниль...


 Значит так вот... Меня за то, что я к дяде сказал "дядя" гнобят админы, а ты можешь тут мои слова гнилью называть, типа я извергаю гниль? Не порядочно так. Недостойные тут модераторы.

----------


## Скрытик

За одну только угрозу Администратору форума обычно уходят с форума навсегда.
Гурвицевских троллей тут не будет, Одесса выживет как бы вам не хотелось ее уничтожить. Пережила коммунистов, рвачей точно переживет...

----------


## Геоpгий

Причем тут Гурвиц вообще? Я ни к кому не примыкаю, ни к Гурвицу, ни к противникам Гурвица. Я говорю то, что думаю и вообще не смотрю на автора слов, а только на слова - согласны они с моими или диссонируют моим словам.

Админ, ты себя тут сильно авторитетным мнишь что-ли? Ты меня назвал темной материей и выкидышем Гурвица и еще что-то говоришь? Ты не прав, признайся честно. Мне плевать, кто ты - админ или новичок - если ты не прав - я тебе об этом скажу.

Банить и удалять с форума несогласных - свинство. Что ж ты против Гурвица говоришь что-то, если сам несогласных гнобишь? Уподобляясь Гурвицу.

*МОД - обсуждение действий администрации в неположенном месте.*

----------


## chestnaya

Зря Вы на новичка напали. Никакой он ни гувицевский тролль.
Ему 18 лет. Дитя независимости. Историю в школе про укров древних учил.
В музеи не ходил. Очень мало читал. Ничего ему не дорого, потому как ни о чем не знает. Жизнь свою провел скорее всего в многоэтажке на Котовского или Таирова.
Типичная молодежь. "Зеленый дом напротив собора" чего только стоит!
Люди, которым 40, это Ваши дети! Вы их так научили, Вы виноваты!

----------


## BLUE SKY

> [B]
> 
> 1.Посмотри трезво и скажи, что лучше - трехэтажный дом или 12-этажный? Где больше людей будет жить? ...
> Важно, чтобы люди жили в теплых и крепких домах. И чтобы не было бездомных. А на оставшиеся деньги можно и что-то украсить...
> ...Ты подумай и скажи, кто больше чтит предков и продолжает их дело - тот, кто пытается сохранить построенное ими или тот, кто на месте их строит что-то новое, не нарушая традиций, в духе их?
> 
> На месте предков сейчас мы. Значит и на месте домов предков должны быть достойные их новые дома.
> 
> 2.Духовно опустеть мне не даст то, что я принадлежу к Православной Церкви Христовой, а не дома и улицы. 
> ...


 -1.О каких и чьих предках идёт речь???Какие традиции?Очнитесь!Украина находится *на третьем месте* *в мире!!!* по количеству нелегальных мигрантов!!!...Это вместо трёхэтажного дома,автором  которого был Бернардацци,к примеру, мы выстроим в центре многоэтажки,чтоб разместить в них нуждающихся иммигрантов- соседей по территории,в основном многодетных,пьющих,безграмотных и т.д.?????
-2.Помним про опиум для народа!!!
-3.Смешал что не надо с яишницей и радуется...

----------


## Геоpгий

Тут облом Вам, уважаемая. 
У меня дома книг по истории в три забитых полки. 
И во всех лучших музеях Одессы я был не раз и не два.

----------


## chestnaya

> Тут облом Вам, уважаемая. 
> У меня дома книг по истории в три забитых полки. 
> И во всех лучших музеях Одессы я был не раз и не два.


 Хоть десять, Вы их не читали. 
А что Вы называете "лучшими музеями Одессы"?

----------


## Скрытик

Не кормите троля, я вас умоляю.

----------


## Геоpгий

Снова облом, все лично покупал и лично читал.
"Лучшими музеями Одессы" я называю лушие музеи Одессы.

----------


## ebreo

Для уважаемых господ, устроивших словесную дуэль, есть предложение перейти для оскорбления друг друга в личку, а в теме продолжить обсуждение неведомого от *brassl*

----------


## REDSOX

> Тут облом Вам, уважаемая. 
> У меня дома книг по истории в три забитых полки. 
> И во всех лучших музеях Одессы я был не раз и не два.


 Ну и...? А толку, что три полки? У меня полок нет. Надо жить в реале и не один год. Желательно больше слушать толковых людей. Они прожили больше и видели многое. Вот.

----------


## Геоpгий

> -1.О каких и чьих предках идёт речь???Какие традиции?Очнитесь!Украина находится *на третьем месте* *в мире!!!* по количеству нелегальных мигрантов!!!...Это вместо трёхэтажного дома,автором  которого был Бернардацци,к примеру, мы выстроим в центре многоэтажки,чтоб разместить в них нуждающихся иммигрантов- соседей по территории,в основном многодетных,пьющих,безграмотных и т.д.?????
> -2.Помним про опиум для народа!!!
> -3.Смешал что не надо с яишницей и радуется...


 1.Да свои в пятером живут в одной комнате, нужны примеры?
2.Причем тут опиум?
3.Конкретнее.
4.Админ, хорош тереть мои сообщения, это не делает тебе чести

----------


## Скрытик

*Георгий* неделю читает правила форума.

----------


## Скрытик

*Ошибочка, 2 недели.*

----------


## brassl

Есть дополнение. Четыре фото от Pumikа. Спасибо большое. Заходите  :smileflag: , дополняйте. Всем хорошего дня.

----------


## REDSOX

> Ну конечно))) именно поэтому управление британской архитектуры обязывает нового подрядчика строить такие дома,которые соответствовали бы архитектурному стилю старой Англии...
> про наши требования no comments


 Вот- вот... Ребята сделали капиталку заброшенному дому, а когда инспектор увидел, что на деревянных рамах нет изразца, как на остальных рамах в квартале, то дал время на устранение. Я был в шоке, да и ребята тоже. Чем кончилось не знаю. Но факт был...

----------


## SaMoVar

Просто в Англии кроме этих проблем другие практически отсутствуют. Та правительство борется за сохранность исторических памятников, экологии... А у нас не до жиру - выжить бы(((

----------


## myspring73

Согласен, в Украине гораздо печальнее ситуация в целом - денег нет, и не будет (с). Но там борется не правительство, это ПОЛИТИКА государства в целом (вне зависимости, какого цвета флаги у правящей партии), существует специальный надзорно-разрешительный орган. И у нас он существует. Только у них он справляется. А у нас существует только для зарабатывания бабла  непосредственно работниками органа и их "крышей".

----------


## Antique

> а когда инспектор увидел, что на деревянных рамах нет изразца, как на остальных рамах в квартале,


 А почему без изразца?

Такое ощущение, что вОдессе нет службы, которая следит за сохранением облика центра. 
*Очень многие окна не являются копией оригинала, часто ставится пластик 
*демонтируются оригинальные решётки балконов и/или надстравиваются дополнительные балконы
*в ряде зданий оригинальные двери заменены на дверь из железного листа.
*на Маразлиевской на здании НКВД надстроили квартиру на крыше.

Это всё видно невооружённым глазом каждому прохожему

----------


## Trs

> на здании НКВД


 Каком из? НКВД не одно здание принадлежало.

----------


## Antique

> Каком из? НКВД не одно здание принадлежало.


 На улице только одно здание тех времён.

----------


## Pumik

> Каком из? НКВД не одно здание принадлежало.


 семьи работников НКВД жили в доме на Маразлиевской , это был подведомственный дом. И когда памятник Г.Маразли перенесли перед этим домом, насколько я помню, члены греческого общества, возмущались, как можно было памятник  перенести к дому, где жили, те люди, чьими руками уничтожался греческий народ.

----------


## Trs

Всё, понимаю. Просто у меня слова "дом НКВД" помимо описанного ещё с рядом зданий на Маразлиевской ассоциируются.

----------


## SaMoVar

По окнам - в Валиховском переулке здание скорой помощи отреставрировано - посмотрите на те окна. Сказка. Мало того - там ещё и двери востановили. Я молчу про мебель. Вот где красота получилась. 
Знаю - потому что довелось на том объекте поработать. И самое главное - в этом был заинтересован *заказчик*. Человек, для которого история - не пустой звук.
А какая там библиотека....

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. Дополняйте.  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> извините,но куда и как?


 Ссылка в подписи в предыдущем до Вас сообщении  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Он принес вреда Одессе больше чем вся большевистская оккупация.


 Оккупировать могут иноземцы. А большевики - это свои же, то бишь продукт эволюции отечественного общественного сознания. Так что говорить о большевистской ОККУПАЦИИ - нелогично. Корректнее - о большевистской ВЛАСТИ.

----------


## VicTur

> *Ошибочка, 2 недели.*


 Между прочим, зря. У человека есть своя правда и свой резон в его точке зрения. И, кстати, он высказывает свои взгляды, не опускаясь до хамства, что делает ему честь - даже несмотря на его увлечение православием, юдофобию и склонность доверять рупорам партии "Родина".
Мы не Англия. Я всей душой за сохранение исторического облика Города, но если встанет выбор, на что тратить бюлжет - на архитектуру или на социальные нужды, - то последние, естественно, важнее. Тут Георгий прав.
Для меня ясно как день, что, пока Украина не сделается сильным государством, история в ней будет уродоваться и разрушаться. А до сильной Украины (независимой или в составе другого государства - неважно) ещё очень далеко.
Естественно, если каким-то чудом удастся решить одновременно обе задачи - поднять уровень жизни населения и восстановить исторический облик Города, - я буду очень рад. Но боюсь, этого можно достичь именно что чудом...

----------


## Скрытик

На счет зря - это Вы погорячились. 1ю неделю он получил за 5 нарушений по совокупности (обычно я на 2 сразу отправляю). Вторую за создание клона. Давйте в этой теме не будем устраивать срач. Троллей тут не будет, это я обещаю. А определяю я их с первого поста.

----------


## VicTur

> На счет зря - это Вы погорячились. 1ю неделю он получил за 5 нарушений по совокупности (обычно я на 2 сразу отправляю). Вторую за создание клона. Давйте в этой теме не будем устраивать срач. Троллей тут не будет, это я обещаю. А определяю я их с первого поста.


 Я обеими руками за прекращение взаимных нападок - и в данной теме, и в принципе.

----------


## Antique

> Естественно, если каким-то чудом удастся решить одновременно обе задачи - поднять уровень жизни населения и восстановить исторический облик Города, - я буду очень рад. Но боюсь, этого можно достичь именно что чудом...


 так полно земли за городом, что хочешь строй, а проецирование экономического центра и высотной жилой застройки на исторической части города - это не более чем атавизм. В современном мире историческая часть является туристическим центром, а не местом обитания так называемых "новых украинцев".

На примере Парижа есть Ля Дефанс (La Defence). Находится за исторической частью города, соединён в обход центра с аэропортом, земли хватит там на многие годы.

----------


## VicTur

> так полно земли за городом, что хочешь строй, а проецирование экономического центра и высотной жилой застройки на исторической части города - это не более чем атавизм. В современном мире историческая часть является туристическим центром, а не местом обитания так называемых "новых украинцев".
> 
> На примере Парижа есть Ля Дефанс (La Defence). Находится за исторической частью города, соединён в обход центра с аэропортом, земли хватит там на многие годы.


 Мы, повторяю, не Англия и не Париж. Естественно, там такие вещи решаютсяс правильнее. Но у нас так не будет, пока мы не станем по-настоящему цивилизованным государством.
А так - конечно, я с вами согласен. Строить нужно за городом, а центр - не застраивать, но реконструировать.

----------


## Antique

> Мы, повторяю, не Англия и не Париж.


 Ну а какая разница? Строят там где разрешает горсовет. Проблема в том, что застройщики центра, это и есть по сути горсовет. Если бы была возможность. то снесли бы почти все старинные здания, но общественный резонанс мешает )) По этому осуществляется не очень заметное постепенное разрушение города. Ну и с таким горсоветом или про социальные нужды говорить, или про сохранение центра - всё одно, фантастика.

----------


## Пушкин

*VicTur* Читаю Вас, ведь  не в первый раз вы стараетесь выгородить тех людей которые попросту уничтожают историко-архитектурную среду города, тем самым уничтожая одну из составляющих феномена Одессы, стараетесь их оправдывать, то говоря о вынужденной ситуации, неком давлении, экономическом - социальном положении и т.д. Разве в Одессе мало места где можно строить высотки, не трогая центральную - историческую часть и не урбанизируя её? Такое впечатление, что у Вас попросту отсутствует харизма одессизма присутствующая  большинству в этой теме. Я не стараюсь Вас оскорбить или обидеть - просто констатирую факт.

----------


## Пушкин

Посмотрите остекление гостиницы Красной - жалкое зрелище по сравнению с тем что было, а о деревянной резбе первого этажа можно просто забыть...

----------


## Пушкин

> http://oksana13.blogspot.com/2010/08/blog-post_10.html
> И скажите где это? Где? ;о)


 Воронцовский переулок  - лестница на Военный спуск

----------


## exse

Глянул от Оперного в сторону Дерибасовской и бросилось в глаза, что дом Дерибасовская/Ришельевская собирается увеличить свою этажность. Может ошибаюсь - это просто качественный ремонт, а не  постройка надстройки?.

----------


## VicTur

> *VicTur* Читаю Вас, ведь  не в первый раз вы стараетесь выгородить тех людей которые попросту уничтожают историко-архитектурную среду города, тем самым уничтожая одну из составляющих феномена Одессы, стараетесь их оправдывать, то говоря о вынужденной ситуации, неком давлении, экономическом - социальном положении и т.д. Разве в Одессе мало места где можно строить высотки, не трогая центральную - историческую часть и не урбанизируя её? Такое впечатление, что у Вас попросту отсутствует харизма одессизма присутствующая  большинству в этой теме. Я не стараюсь Вас оскорбить или обидеть - просто констатирую факт.


 Единственный человек, которого я "выгораживал" - это Штербуль. А по поводу Георгия я только заметил, что в его рассуждениях есть свой резон. При этом в высказываниях этого Георгия есть много и отталкивающего, на что я тоже указал.
Я полностью согласен, что в Одессе достаточно места и помимо центра, где можно строить высотки. Но речь я вёл совсем о другом: о том, что нынешняя власть по уровню цивилизованности сильно уступает Лондону и Парижу, поэтому будет строить высотки не там, где они никому не помешают, а там, где этой власти выгодно, ни с кем при этом не считаясь. Данный факт меня приводит в уныние, но способов изменить положение вещей я пока не вижу.
Насчёт моей харизмы спорить не буду - вы имеете полное право придерживаться собственного мнения.

----------


## Пушкин

> Единственный человек, которого я "выгораживал" - это Штербуль. А по поводу Георгия я только заметил, что в его рассуждениях есть свой резон. При этом в высказываниях этого Георгия есть много и отталкивающего, на что я тоже указал.
> Я полностью согласен, что в Одессе достаточно места и помимо центра, где можно строить высотки. Но речь я вёл совсем о другом: о том, что нынешняя власть по уровню цивилизованности сильно уступает Лондону и Парижу, поэтому будет строить высотки не там, где они никому не помешают, а там, где этой власти выгодно, ни с кем при этом не считаясь. Данный факт меня приводит в уныние, но способов изменить положение вещей я пока не вижу.
> Насчёт моей харизмы спорить не буду - вы имеете полное право придерживаться собственного мнения.


 Спасибо за толерантный (в этот раз) ответ и всё же слово выгораживал я бы дал без кавычек.

----------


## Cetus

> Мы, повторяю, не Англия и не Париж. Естественно, там такие вещи решаютсяс правильнее. Но у нас так не будет, пока мы не станем по-настоящему цивилизованным государством.
> А так - конечно, я с вами согласен. Строить нужно за городом, а центр - не застраивать,* но реконструировать.*


 В  выделенном " болдом"  и заключается ошибка.
Не реконструировать, - по генплану весь исторический центр под реконструкцию пущен. А сейчас даже без генплана это и происходит - реконструкция. 
По законодательству - только сохранять и реставрировать.

----------


## VicTur

> В  выделенном " болдом"  и заключается ошибка.
> Не реконструировать, - по генплану весь исторический центр под реконструкцию пущен. А сейчас даже без генплана это и происходит - реконструкция. 
> По законодательству - только сохранять и реставрировать.


 Да, вы правы. Я не то слово употребил. Реставрировать, конечно.

----------


## brassl

Вроде такого вида не было.

Никто не подскажет откуда примерно снимали?
На обновление сейчас один вид закину, больше пока ничего не нашел 
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## mlch

> Вроде такого вида не было.
> Вложение 1391661
> Никто не подскажет откуда примерно снимали?
> На обновление сейчас один вид закину, больше пока ничего не нашел 
> Всем хорошего дня!


 Похоже, что с крыши или с верхнего  этажа дома Либмана. Или с крыши дома Руссова.

----------


## Скрытик

> Похоже, что с крыши или с верхнего  этажа дома Либмана. Или с крыши дома Руссова.


 Согласен.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо ребята. По какой улице располагать вид, что б не запутаться?

----------


## TrinCh

Горсад или Ланжероновская, имхо.

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо ребята. По какой улице располагать вид, что б не запутаться?


 А есть папка "Общие виды"? Или "Горсад"?

----------


## brassl

Горсад есть. Спасибо, сейчас закину.

----------


## OdGen

Репортаж о площадях Одессы Татьяны Милимко http://atv.odessa.ua/programs/57/ploshadi_3206.html

----------


## VicTur

> Репортаж о площадях Одессы Татьяны Милимко http://atv.odessa.ua/programs/57/ploshadi_3206.html


 Это, случайно, не тот ли архитектор Нуньес там упомянут, который сохранение исторических памятников называл археологией?

----------


## Wolfy667

Уважаемые форумчане, подскажите, пожалуйста, об одном здании. Санаторий "Молдова". Помню с детства это здание, но не помню адреса. Где-то в районе Аркадии, а где...
Очень хочется поехать посмотреть. Надеюсь, оно еще существует...

----------


## OdGen

> Это, случайно, не тот ли архитектор Нуньес там упомянут, который сохранение исторических памятников называл археологией?


 Похоже, что он  :smileflag: . 

http://atv.odessa.ua/programs/57/ispanskiy_odessit_8709.html

http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/05/22/kak_spasti_oblik_odesskoy_arhitekturi_3573.html

----------


## OdGen

> Уважаемые форумчане, подскажите, пожалуйста, об одном здании. Санаторий "Молдова". Помню с детства это здание, но не помню адреса. Где-то в районе Аркадии, а где...
> Очень хочется поехать посмотреть. Надеюсь, оно еще существует...


 *Wolfy667*, это просто. Санаторий "Молдова" находится вАркадии, на пересечении улиц  Генуэзской и Посмитного, точный адрес - Посмитного, 2. Санаторий функционирует, вход с пересечния вышеуказанных улиц и с улицы Тенистой, угол Посмитного.

санаторий на карте


открытки начала 1980-х годов

----------


## Wolfy667

*OdGen*, спасибо Вам большое!  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Репортаж о площадях Одессы Татьяны Милимко http://atv.odessa.ua/programs/57/ploshadi_3206.html


 Глазырин  - "великий" архитектор Греческой площади - три квадрата (клумба и два "фонтана") и стоянка для машин. ИМХО

----------


## myspring73

> Глазырин  - "великий" архитектор Греческой площади - три квадрата (клумба и два "фонтана") и стоянка для машин. ИМХО


 мне всегда было интересно, что именно хотел выразил Творец нового облика Греческой этими убогими квадратами облицованными в духе подземных переходов 70-х и (конечно же!!!) красивейшей и удобнейшей для ходьбы (при том, что я на каблуках не хожу) брусчатой граниткой (другое слово не подходит), уложенной, к тому же, не той стороной? Может, его в детстве били?  может, мало??

----------


## Wolfy667

а мне всегда было интересно, за что убили круглый дом. 
я помню, как его сносили. Жалко было его - красивый был дом.
про новый облик Греческой вообще говорить не хочется, не нравятся мне эти фонтаны.
Афина - кака.
Брусчатка со стороны стоянки положена, кстати, криво. помню, что перекладывали несколько раз - и все равно криво. Проседает от машин, или конь его знает, почему. Видимо, так хорошо положили.

----------


## myspring73

> Репортаж о площадях Одессы Татьяны Милимко http://atv.odessa.ua/programs/57/ploshadi_3206.html


 


> Подходящее место — Потёмкинская лестница или, похожая на римскую площадь Навону, балконная площадь на Приморском бульваре.


 Девушка что-то покурила перед написанием статьи????
сходство просто поразительное))))

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а у кого сохранилось фото круглого дома?

----------


## Pumik

> Мне неловко спросить,а пересмотреть всё подряд некогда,поднимался ли вопрос о сохранении оставшихся трамвайных остановок -ОЖИДАЛОК??????


 и не раз...

----------


## Pumik

> а у кого сохранилось фото круглого дома?


 у brasslа на Одессастори есть

----------


## VicTur

> а у кого сохранилось фото круглого дома?


 Здесь то, что я насобирал по Греческой площади. Часть этих снимков выкладывалась и на данном форуме.

----------


## Пушкин

> Здесь то, что я насобирал по Греческой площади. Часть этих снимков выкладывалась и на данном форуме.

----------


## brassl

Народ вопрос.
В сетке нашел одесские старые фото, все хорошо знакомые, все Одесса.
И среди них вот это. Это Одесса? Если да то подскажите что это и где


добавил пару видов в общий альбом. заходите. всем доброй ночи.

----------


## SaMoVar

Особняк Разумовского?

----------


## brassl

Не знаю, нашел вот здесь http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/h-sargis/view/148268/?page=0.
Может это не Одесса?

----------


## Скрытик

Я не встречал такого здания, либо его снесли, либо то не Одесса.

----------


## brassl

Да вот и мне оно не одесским показалось. Оставляем в загадках?

----------


## SaMoVar

old_court_house_ - название фотки. Старое здание суда. У кого есть инфа по судам?

----------


## Pumik

а мне кажется, что Одесса. В достоверности названия очень сомневаюсь, так как предыдущая фото в альбоме названо Mark1898 , но это не марка, а паспорту фото. Поэтому надо ориентироваться на местности и статуя над входом, мне напоминает ангела, так что может и религиозный характер у этого сооружения. Но может это таки фемида.

----------


## Скрытик

> а мне кажется, что Одесса. В достоверности названия очень сомневаюсь, так как предыдущая фото в альбоме названа Mark1898 , но это не марка, а паспарту фото. Поэтому надо ориентироваться на местности и статуя над входом, мне напоминает ангела, так что может и религиозный характер у этого сооружения. Но может это таки фемида.


 Это слишком монументальное строение, что бы о нем не было каких либо упоминаний, а тем более фотографий. Ну не верю я (пока).

----------


## Antique

> Народ вопрос.
> В сетке нашел одесские старые фото, все хорошо знакомые, все Одесса.
> И среди них вот это.


 Недурное однако в Сиэтле было здание суда:



http://www.vintageseattle.org/2008/01/28/the-other-king-county-courthouse




> предыдущая фото в альбоме названо Mark1898 , но это не марка, а паспорту фото


 Вероятнее всего имелась авторская отметка, в определённом смысле это верно.

----------


## Pumik

> Недурное однако в Сиэтле было здание суда:


 )))
значит подписывал фото кто-то из "наших" в Сиэтле )

----------


## Пушкин

Форумчане подскажите что это за пушки могут быть - явно 18 век или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## mlch

> Форумчане подскажите что это за пушки могут быть - явно 18 век или я ошибаюсь?


 Такие пушки использовались даже в Крымскую войну 1853 - 1856 годов. А возможно и в Балканскую 1877 - 1878.
Так что может быть и 19-й век. А может и 17-й.

----------


## Пушкин

> Такие пушки использовались даже в Крымскую войну 1853 - 1856 годов. А возможно и в Балканскую 1877 - 1878.
> Так что может быть и 19-й век. А может и 17-й.


     Спасибо - большоооой разбег по времени. Интересно откуда они в Одессе могут быть, вроде в Одессе не так много пушек было?

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо - большоооой разбег по времени. Интересно откуда они в Одессе могут быть, вроде в Одессе не так много пушек было?


 С чего вы взяли?
В Одессе всегда был гарнизон. Была артиллерия. Значит, были и пушки.
А пройдитесь вдоль забора артиллерийского училища по Фонтанской дороге. И обратите внимание, из чего сделаны столбы этого забора?  :smileflag:

----------


## Agnessa

Если эта ссылка уже появлялась здесь - извините.
http://oldrussia.io.ua/album_1

----------


## Antique

Когда-то в теме фотозагадок упонимнался этот особняк (автор Jorjic) и даже вроде бы сообщалось, что это на Добровольского (на проспекте Добровольского наверное), но где именно он находится так и не уточнялось. Jorjic не появляется уже который день, посему вопрос к присутствующим, помогите опознать это здание:

----------


## 115117

не-не.на Добровольского быть не может.На станцию переливания крови не похоже?

----------


## Antique

[QUOTE=115117;13874027]не-не.на Добровольского быть не может.




> На станцию переливания крови не похоже?


 Если это про ту, которая на 2-й станйции фонтана, то вроде бы слишком большое здание для особняка. Но я тоже склоняюсь, что это не посёлок Котовского, там 100 лет назад только ветер в поле гулял и на побережье что-то могло быть.


Немного ошибся, упоминали Паустовского, но может имели ввиду не улицу, а музей на Черноморской.

----------


## Пушкин

Это улица Черноморская (Гефта) музей Паустовского дальше по кварталу.

----------


## Пушкин

> С чего вы взяли?
> В Одессе всегда был гарнизон. Была артиллерия. Значит, были и пушки.
> А пройдитесь вдоль забора артиллерийского училища по Фонтанской дороге. И обратите внимание, из чего сделаны столбы этого забора?


     Да так Губаря почитал, а он заслуживает доверия, согласитесь. :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Да так Губаря почитал, а он заслуживает доверия, согласитесь.


 И что? Губарь где-то пишет, что в Одессе был дефицит пушечных стволов?  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Когда-то в теме фотозагадок упонимнался этот особняк (автор Jorjic) и даже вроде бы сообщалось, что это на Добровольского (на проспекте Добровольского наверное), но где именно он находится так и не уточнялось. Jorjic не появляется уже который день, посему вопрос к присутствующим, помогите опознать это здание:


 Черноморская, дом 6

----------


## Antique

В книге "Одесса 19в." упоминается, что во время Крымской войны в Одессе было всего 20-ть пушек и пришлось воспользоваться орудиями вмурованными в портовые причалы и на момент морской осады было всего 48-мь орудий.

На фото пушка совсем не серьёзного калибра, такая могла иметь не боевое применение.

mlch. спасибо за фото, красивое здание!

----------


## SaMoVar

По пушкам - Были батареи. Пушки на фото с батареи, которая стояла в начале Канатной, вроде.
Ненужные пушки вмуровывали в мол (часть при ремонте нашли (помню про 2 находки).
Ну и крепость была и Малое жете. После того, как крепости стали ненужными - пушки тоже куда-то дели.

----------


## SaMoVar

Немецкая кинохроника 01.10.1941. С шестой минуты идёт речь за Одессу. Кадры с взорванной 412 батареи и панорама порта и города из района Фонтатки.
Перед контрударом григорьевского десанта.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKrGuX439I4

----------


## victor.odessa

> По пушкам - Были батареи. Пушки на фото с батареи, которая стояла в начале Канатной, вроде.


 В начале улицы Канатной находилась батарея Луиджи Мокко, наспех построенная на его деньги для обороны Одессы в апреле 1854 года. Это там, где находился детский сад (нечётная сторона).

----------


## exse



----------


## Пушкин

> И что? Губарь где-то пишет, что в Одессе был дефицит пушечных стволов?


 Да , таки да пишет.

----------


## Райская птичка

Старые здания иногда сносят и строят новые, либо меняют в них "сферу деятельности". Было бы интересно узнать что было раньше на каком-то конкретном месте.

Я в первую очередь очень хочу узнать что было раньше на месте церкви на Пушкинской 79. Может есть какие-то фото, либо просто со слов. Если у кого-то бабушки, дедушки ещё живы, быть может они смогут вспомнить.


П.с.: Не знаю куда с такой темой, а поиск категорически отказывается со мной сотрудничать, так что если такая тема уже есть - киньтесь ссылкой пожалуйста  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Это там, где находился детский сад (нечётная сторона).


 А что, этого детсада уже разве нет?

----------


## Пушкин

> А что, этого детсада уже разве нет?


 По Гису -  есть. Ясли-сад №65

----------


## VicTur

> По Гису -  есть. Ясли-сад №65


 Хорошо, если так. Всё-таки одно из любимых и знаковых мест детства...
Правда, о боевой славе этого места узнаю впервые.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А что, этого детсада уже разве нет?


 Меня там нет, уже несколько лет.

----------


## SaMoVar

Детский сад имеется. Я там полазил в своё время немало. Место там вообще примечательное. Для батареи подходит почти идеально.

Вот немного инфы о начале Крымской (Восточной) войны.




> 10 апреля 1854 г. Одесса приняла удар соединенной англо-французской эскадры паровых военных кораблей. Город не был подготовлен к встрече с неприятелем: береговых батарей было мало, орудия давно устарели, снарядов не хватало. Так Российская империя начинала Крымскую войну.
> 
> 1 апреля английский военный пароход пытался сделать рекогносцировку прибрежной территории, но открытый по нему огонь заставил его удалиться. 8 апреля союзный флот подошел к Одессе, а 10 апреля Одесса подверглась мощной бомбардировке, которая длилась двенадцать часов. Пять батарей были уничтожены. Вражеские корабли приблизились к берегу. Лишь 6-я батарея, имевшая всего четыре орудия, продолжала сражаться. Ею командовал прапорщик Александр Щеголев, которому исполнился двадцать один год. Шесть часов Щеголев и его товарищи сдерживали огонь трехсот пятидесяти орудий.
> 
> 11 апреля один французский пароход подошел к городу и начал стрельбу, но береговая артиллерия заставила его вернуться. Англо-французский флот покинул рейд Одессы. Подвиг А.П. Щеголева потряс всю Россию, его имя стало символом мужества и преданности воинскому долгу. Император Николай I произвел Щеголева в подпоручики, в поручики и в штабс-капитаны. Герой был награжден орденом Св. Георгия. Наследник престола Великий князь Александр Николаевич (будущий Александр II) поздравил героя с царской наградой и прислал ему в дар свой Георгиевский крест («С моей груди»).


 Ядро в памятнике Ришелье - оттуда.

Ещё немного



> 8 апреля 1854 года, в Страстной Четверг, англо-французская эскадра блокировала город с моря, а на следующий день начала бомбардировку Одессы, которая достигла апогея в Великую Субботу – 10 апреля. Вражеские снаряды сеяли смерть и разрушение, в городе росло тревожное напряжение. В эти тяжелые дни святитель Иннокентий, невзирая на угрозу смерти, неукоснительно совершал уставные богослужения в Спасо-Преображенском соборе, неизменно произнося проповеди, благотворно действовавшие на дух и сознание одесситов. Когда в Великую Субботу во время Литургии одно из ядер попало в купол собора и верующие в панике попадали на пол, владыка вышел из алтаря, где в это время шло причащение священнослужителей, медленно благословил распростертый на полу народ дикирием и трикирием, и, выдержав долгую паузу, обращаясь к пастве, сказал: «Вы устрашились сего бранного звука, произведенного вражескою рукою и, стоя на молитве в этом святилище, не устыдились пасть на землю по маловерию. Но какой страх и ужас обымет грешную душу, когда возгремит архангельский глас трубы, чтобы призвать нас на всеобщий суд» [5; 97-98]. Беседа длилась полчаса, по ее окончании смятение улеглось. В день Святой Пасхи (11 апреля) обстрел города прекратился, 14 апреля неприятель вовсе оставил Одессу. Когда через 17 месяцев вражеская эскадра вновь показалась у берегов Черного моря, Одесса была покрыта таким непроницаемым туманом, что англо-французский флот не мог вести бомбардировку без угрозы причинения вреда самому себе. Неприятель удалился восвояси, не сделав в сторону города ни одного выстрела.


 И ещё более полно



> Одесса  была укреплена весьма слабо. Шесть устроенных по случаю войны прибрежных батарей были вооружены 40 крепостными орудиями, а в самом городе помещался отряд из 16 резервных батальонов, с 50 орудиями, и немного кавалерии, под начальством генерал-адъютанта барона Остен-Сакена. 1-го апреля английский военный пароход пытался сделать рекогносцировку прибрежья, но открытый по нему огонь заставил его удалиться. 8 апреля  союзный флот, в числе 28 судов, подошел к городу, и через два дня открыл огонь против батареи № 6, вооруженной 4-мя орудиями под командой прапорщика Щеголева, который, несмотря на полную несоразмерность сил, некоторое время отстреливался и успел повредить один неприятельский фрегат. Предпринятая англичанами попытка сделать высадку была отражена картечью полевых орудий. Перестрелка кораблей с другими батареями тоже была почти безрезультатна; с нашей стороны выбыло из строя 50 нижних чинов; город пострадал мало, но в гавани сгорело 9 купеческих судов. У союзников повреждено было 4 фрегата, которые для починки отведены были в Варну. 30 апреля  утром, при густом тумане, в 6 верстах от Одессы, под крутым берегом, сел на мель английский пароход "Тигр". Огонь нашей полевой артиллерии заставил его спустить флаг; пленные (225 человек) перевезены на берег, а самое судно взорвали выстрелами, так как нельзя было снять его с мели в виду подходивших двух других неприятельских пароходов.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## kravshik

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.


 спасибо тебе за твою работу,за очень интересные и познавательные виды и находки в области фото.....!!!

будем стараться дополнять твои фото комментариями по возможности..

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за добрые слова  :smileflag:

----------


## exse

> Глянул от Оперного в сторону Дерибасовской и бросилось в глаза, что дом Дерибасовская/Ришельевская собирается увеличить свою этажность. Может ошибаюсь - это просто качественный ремонт, а не  постройка надстройки?.


 Картинка к моему посту:

----------


## Trs

Уже давно. Но стройка идёт вяло.

----------


## exse

Просветите, пожалуйста, что это за здания были (?) между памятником Ришелье и "гигантской лестницей" и когда они исчезли? Вроде бы там и места нет для таких зданий, да еще и с внутр. двором !?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Картинка к моему посту:
> Вложение 1404197


 Безвозвратно потеряна великолепная смотровая площадка, с которой отлично просматривалась панорама города и порта. Для этого надо было войти в подворотню дома и по лестнице чёрного хода подняться на крышу.

----------


## Antique

> Просветите, пожалуйста, что это за здания были (?) между памятником Ришелье и "гигантской лестницей" и когда они исчезли? Вроде бы там и места нет для таких зданий, да еще и с внутр. двором !?
> Вложение 1404815


 Я не стал бы верить автору рисунка. Нарисовано очень приблизительно, по этому вполне возможно появление целых кварталов между памятником Ришелье и первой ступенькой лестницы.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Просветите, пожалуйста, что это за здания были (?) между памятником Ришелье и "гигантской лестницей" и когда они исчезли? Вроде бы там и места нет для таких зданий, да еще и с внутр. двором !?
> Вложение 1404815


 Городские купальни. Здания были снесены при строительстве Приморской улицы.

----------


## victor.odessa

"В начале 1850-х заведения теплых морских ванн открываются в самом центре города, в доме Потапова, справа от Бульварной (Потемкинской) лестницы. Цена одной ванны из обычной морской воды составляла 20 коп., а «разводной», из экстракта, 30. Прямо скажем, недешево. Рюмка водки стоила 3 копейки серебром, фунт свечей — 12 коп., а скромный обед — 30 коп", из статьи О.Губаря "С лёгким паром".

----------


## exse

Но мне казалось, что купальни были у основания лестницы, а не наверху?

++Я не стал бы верить автору рисунка++
Я понимаю, что могли исказить масштаб, но вставить между Дюком и лестницей несколько домов тяжело.

----------


## mlch

> Просветите, пожалуйста, что это за здания были (?) между памятником Ришелье и "гигантской лестницей" и когда они исчезли? Вроде бы там и места нет для таких зданий, да еще и с внутр. двором !?
> Вложение 1404815


 Обсуждали уже эту гравюру.
Автор обладал бурной фантазией и, как мне кажется делал гравюру, собрав чужие. Своими глазами он Одессы не видел никогда. ИМХО.

----------


## mlch

> Городские купальни. Здания были снесены при строительстве Приморской улицы.


 Купальни были внизу, а не наверху, как это на гравюре.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Купальни были внизу, а не наверху, как это на гравюре.


 Я это знаю.

----------


## mlch

На этой гравюре не только эти здания неизвестно откуда возникли. Там еще огромное количество несуразностей.
Собор "переехал" ближе к Дюку, "исчезли" Военная и Карантинная балки...
Да много всякого. :smileflag:

----------


## translator

Как называлась улица, идущая параллельно Приморской ближе к морю? Она шла за домами там, где сейчас уже территория порта от Военного спуска до Газового переулка. Начиналась там, где сейчас въезд на путепровод возле заправки ЛукОйла.

----------


## mlch

> Как называлась улица, идущая параллельно Приморской ближе к морю? Она шла за домами там, где сейчас уже территория порта от Военного спуска до Газового переулка. Начиналась там, где сейчас въезд на путепровод возле заправки ЛукОйла.


 Эстакадный переулок (на карте 1917-го года)

----------


## SaMoVar

Было уже где-то в теме. Даже фотка выкладывалась.
UP. О - опоздал - это он.

----------


## translator

Спасибо. Не нашел.  :smileflag:  Просто, недавно скачал док. фильм об Одессе. Немецкий. 30-х годов... Там это хорошо показано, а я сам живу там рядом. Вот и стало интересно.

----------


## translator

Есть тут археологи? У меня есь вопросы. Можно личкой, можно на пиво выйти посидеть... я в этой сфере не специалист, поэтому вопросы у меня могу показаться "странными"... Хочу познакомиться с этой сферой деятельности.
В качестве алаверды отвечу на любые вопросы о своей профессии...

----------


## Ивасик-Телесик

> Безвозвратно потеряна великолепная смотровая площадка, с которой отлично просматривалась панорама города и порта. Для этого надо было войти в подворотню дома и по лестнице чёрного хода подняться на крышу.


 да, вы правы. Бывал в 80-х на той площадке . Обзор был великолепен. Сейчас бы туда туристов водить...

----------


## translator

в детстве поднимался туда. Снимал с отцом город.



> Бывал в 80-х на той площадке. Обзор был великолепен. Сейчас бы туда туристов водить...


 Поднимались и на крышу аптеки Гаевского... Оттуда панорама центра мировая! Мы с ним в детстве облазили все "высотки" центра. Жаль, фотографии черно-белые... и качество уже не очень... много лет прошло...

----------


## VicTur

> в детстве поднимался туда. Снимал с отцом город.
> 
> Поднимались и на крышу аптеки Гаевского... Оттуда панорама центра мировая! Мы с ним в детстве облазили все "высотки" центра. Жаль, фотографии черно-белые... и качество уже не очень... много лет прошло...


 А можно выложить эти фотографии, если несложно? Очень интересно увидеть.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Есть тут археологи? У меня есь вопросы. Можно личкой, можно на пиво выйти посидеть... я в этой сфере не специалист, поэтому вопросы у меня могу показаться "странными"... Хочу познакомиться с этой сферой деятельности.
> В качестве алаверды отвечу на любые вопросы о своей профессии...


 Есть два пути:1.Открыть тему Раскопки в разделе Туризм и начать переписку. Последний раз сюда заходили год назад. Это длинный путь.
2. Более короткий. Подойдите к ребятам в археологический музей. Но сейчас они ещё на раскопках.

----------


## victor.odessa

> На этой гравюре не только эти здания неизвестно откуда возникли. Там еще огромное количество несуразностей.
> Собор "переехал" ближе к Дюку, "исчезли" Военная и Карантинная балки...
> Да много всякого.


 На то она и гравюра, а не фотография. А может быть и рисунок гимназиста к сочинению "Одесса -мой город родной", или "Как я провёл лето в Одессе".
А мы тут, спустя 170 лет, головы ломаем.

----------


## translator

> А можно выложить эти фотографии, если несложно? Очень интересно увидеть.


 После переезда и многолетнего ремонта... проще заново переснять и уже на цифру.я поищу, но не обещаю.

----------


## Ивасик-Телесик

> в детстве поднимался туда. Снимал с отцом город.
> 
> Поднимались и на крышу аптеки Гаевского... Оттуда панорама центра мировая! Мы с ним в детстве облазили все "высотки" центра. Жаль, фотографии черно-белые... и качество уже не очень... много лет прошло...


 если переводить в цифру, то лучше непосредственно саму фотоплёнку (50коп\кадр). Конечно, предварительно её почистить от пыли и т.д.
Сейчас хорошие виды открываются с верхушек новостроев. Особенно хороша крыша отеля "Одесса"

----------


## OdGen

> Старые здания иногда сносят и строят новые, либо меняют в них "сферу деятельности". Было бы интересно узнать что было раньше на каком-то конкретном месте.
> 
> Я в первую очередь очень хочу узнать что было раньше на месте церкви на Пушкинской 79. Может есть какие-то фото, либо просто со слов. Если у кого-то бабушки, дедушки ещё живы, быть может они смогут вспомнить.
> 
> 
> П.с.: Не знаю куда с такой темой, а поиск категорически отказывается со мной сотрудничать, так что если такая тема уже есть - киньтесь ссылкой пожалуйста


 Узнать, что было раньше на каком-то конкретном месте можно. Но для этого нужно посещать архив и библиотоку, где работать с различными справочникамии картами, сверять их. Бабушки и дедушки здесь не помогут. Для поиска фото необходимо просматривать дореволюционные одесские газеты.

Согласно списку памятников архитектуры Ильинская церковь Афонского подворья была построена в 1896 году.  
На середину 1870-х и 1880-х годов по ул. Итальянской (позднее перееименованной в Пушкинскую) в квартале от Мало-Арнаутской до Ново-Рыбной было 7 домов, на 1899 год картина такая: №№75 и 77 – дома, №79/81 – Одесское подворье Афинского Ильинского скита, №№ 8, 85 и 87 – дома. Следовательно для постройки Ильинского подворья были приобретены и снесены два дома - №79 и 81 по нумерации домов до начала 20 века. На 1884 год дома по ул. Пушкинской, позднее снесенные, принадлежали: №79 – Катеринчаку, №81 – Кримеру. Возможно, с 1884 по 1896 г. владельцы домов были другие.

----------


## translator

> Сейчас хорошие виды открываются с верхушек новостроев. Особенно хороша крыша отеля "Одесса"


 можно организовать экспедицию из пары-тройки заинтересованных... 



> если переводить в цифру, то лучше непосредственно саму фотоплёнку (50коп\кадр).


 Где это лучше делать?

----------


## OdGen

Всемирный клуб Одесситов  завершил первый этап проекта по написнию и изданию на диске биографий известных одесситов "Они оставили след в истории Одессы". Сейчас диск печатается, в среду в 14-00 в клубе (Маразлиевская, 7 угол Базарной) состоится презентация для прессы. Скоро диск будет доступен всем желающим. Всего на диске около 750 биографий. Кроме моих, есть статья уважаемого *mlch*.
Проект будет продолжаться, так что реализовать свои знания по написанию биографий известных одесситов сможет каждый.

----------


## Ивасик-Телесик

> Где это лучше делать?


 я делал в
->> 9х13, копировальный центр <<-

---------------
Большая Арнаутская, 38
тел. (48) 722-63-13
Они умны в свою сторону, поэтому считают все кадры подряд, кроме засвеченных

----------


## Antique

> можно организовать экспедицию из пары-тройки заинтересованных...


 Разве чердаки не везде заперты?

----------


## translator

> Разве чердаки не везде заперты?


 ключи от всех чердаков есть у операторов кабельного ТВ...

----------


## myspring73

> ключи от всех чердаков есть у операторов кабельного ТВ...


 К счастью, не от всех))))

----------


## kravshik

> К счастью, не от всех))))


 скорее к сожалению...............

----------


## myspring73

> скорее к сожалению...............


 я немножко поофтоплю - раньше, когда у красавцев из "альфа-тв" был ключ от нашего чердака, они "провели" соседу каббельное - пробили (!!!) наружный шифер крыши и внахлест в дырку спустили провод, дырку диаметром см 15  ессно оставили (а чё напрягаццо?). Я трижды звонил, ругался. ноль эмоций. Помогла чистая случайность - достаточно было установить решетку с замком на входе на крышу и перебить этот кабель. Больше никто из колдунов на нашей крыше не появлялся. А соседу они "воздушку" кинули с соседнего дома.
Так что не разделяю Ваших сожалений - когда воно "не мое", то отношение соответствующее.

----------


## SaMoVar

Ещё одно уникальное видео.
http://rutube.ru/tracks/354993.html

----------


## translator

> К счастью, не от всех))))


 


> скорее к сожалению...............


 Ну, там, где лежат их кабели.  :smileflag:  Есть знакомые в сети в центре — квадрат от Приморской до Еврейской и от Преображенской до Катанной. Переговоры пока не вел, но думаю, что можно определить точки и подойти со списком. Ну, проставимся...  :smileflag:  Зато поснимаем  :smileflag: 
Раньше был доступ на высотку на Кнаатной нед Куликовым полем, но после определенных событий с ГЛАСом там стало стремно и уже низзя.

----------


## krust

На станицах газеты ЮГ продолжается публикация писем-воспоминаний под общей темой *"Время собирать. По волнам нашей памяти"*

http://yug.odessa.ua/index.php/searc...d=121667#1186&

Надеюсь многим будет интересно почитать за Одессу. Только не ту "которую не должны потерять", а которая ушла безвозвратно.

----------


## Antique

Сегодня узнал, что будут строить на месте здания, в котором находилась диорама "Голгофа", Екатерининская 27
http://www.kadorrgroup.com/butique.htm

Ни у кого не сохранилось фото здания, которое снесли?

----------


## Maksy

А ничего, симпатично даже. Если от проекта не отступят и за красную линию не вылезут....

----------


## Trs

Кстати, в новом здании прослеживаются мотивы многих существующих домов - я пока не могу точно понять где именно такое видел...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Кстати, в новом здании прослеживаются мотивы многих существующих домов - я пока не могу точно понять где именно такое видел...


 Ну разве что: первый этаж - гостиница Пассаж, а верхние- кинотеатр Одесса. Так?

----------


## vieanna

> Ну разве что: первый этаж - гостиница Пассаж, а верхние- кинотеатр Одесса. Так?


 и как обычно, непропорционально раздутые. Гигантомания...

----------


## Скрытик

> и как обычно, непропорционально раздутые. Гигантомания...


 И тем не менее (хотя бы в проекте) это одно из самых гармоничных в плане окружающих зданий. Дай Бог что бы так оно и было...

----------


## Trs

> Ну разве что: первый этаж - гостиница Пассаж, а верхние- кинотеатр Одесса. Так?


 Не совсем. Более мелкие детали. На днях буду в городе и, может, узнаю парочку прототипов.

----------


## Пушкин

Что то здание какое то растянутое - в натуре по другому получается. А что там с высотностью?

----------


## mlch

> Кстати, в новом здании прослеживаются мотивы многих существующих домов - я пока не могу точно понять где именно такое видел...


 Греческая 13. Со стороны Пушкинской.

----------


## mlch

> Что то здание какое то растянутое - в натуре по другому получается. А что там с высотностью?


 Обратите внимание на надстройку в новом проекте. Стыдливо закрашенную на картинке в цвет неба. Ох, боюсь, как бы еще одну "Афину" не соорудили.

----------


## Скрытик

> Обратите внимание на надстройку в новом проекте. Стыдливо закрашенную на картинке в цвет неба. Ох, боюсь, как бы еще одну "Афину" не соорудили.


 Маловероятно. Вы подымались на 5й этаж Афины? Там пусто. Есть правила строительства торговых центров, согласно которым выше 4 этажа (даже при наличии лифтов) не подымается 80% покупателей. 
Мансарды все равно будут строить и это не самый плохой вариант, ее действительно не будет видно (опять же если не отойдут от проекта).

----------


## vieanna

> И тем не менее (хотя бы в проекте) это одно из самых гармоничных в плане окружающих зданий. Дай Бог что бы так оно и было...


 Да какая там гармония. Угловое здание, само по себе масштабное, потерялось. Надстройка - *mlch* прав абсолютно - наверняка здоровенная и давящая. Напоминает это красотой здание на Греческой площади,- рядом с "Антошкой". 
Я вообще в восторге - подняла голову проезжая по Тираспольской площади - там влепили в новое здание помимо всяких красот еще копию А.Мухи. Вот только его не хватало! Такое ощущение, что кто какую книжку случайно в жизни видел, то в свои проекты и вставляет. "Спартак" по мотивам Гауди, тут Муха, тут еще какая красота. Глаза б не видели!

----------


## mlch

> Да какая там гармония. Угловое здание, само по себе масштабное, потерялось. Надстройка - *mlch* прав абсолютно - наверняка здоровенная и давящая. Напоминает это красотой здание на Греческой площади,- рядом с "Антошкой". 
> Я вообще в восторге - подняла голову проезжая по Тираспольской площади - там влепили в новое здание помимо всяких красот еще копию А.Мухи. Вот только его не хватало! Такое ощущение, что кто какую книжку случайно в жизни видел, то в свои проекты и вставляет. "Спартак" по мотивам Гауди, тут Муха, тут еще какая красота. Глаза б не видели!


 Вы не любите Муху? :smileflag: 
ИМХО - здание на Тираспольской смотрелось бы очень неплохо, если-бы было на два этажа ниже.

----------


## vieanna

Вы помидоры любите?
Кушать да, а так нет...
В контексте современной одесской архитектуры - не люблю.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вы не любите Муху?
> ИМХО - здание на Тираспольской смотрелось бы очень неплохо, если-бы было на два этажа ниже.


 100% - я об этом уже писал. 
Оно нарушает ощущения всех рядом стоящих зданий, именно своими 8ю этажами, но Тарпану прощают нарушения всех городских норм застройки 
Поэтому я положительно воспринимаю гораздо более интересные проекты.

----------


## Cetus

> Вы не любите Муху?
> ИМХО - здание на Тираспольской смотрелось бы очень неплохо, если-бы было на два этажа ниже.


 В смысле Альфонса?
Вообще стиль не соблюдён...
Выглядит, как если бы я, например, взяла шкаф времён Хрущёва и украсила его бумажной иллюстрацией, вырезанной из журнальчика.

----------


## Antique

> Греческая 13. Со стороны Пушкинской.


 Просто здание содержит в себе элементы неоренессанса. Арочные окна и особенно большые арочные окна явный его признак, по этому здание безусловно похоже на других представителей того же стиля.




> Угловое здание, само по себе масштабное, потерялось. Надстройка - *mlch* прав абсолютно - наверняка здоровенная и давящая.


 Каменный утюг. Очень большие арки чередуются с небольшими редко расположенными окошками, и визуально здание стремиться вширь, а не ввысь.




> Вы не любите Муху?


 Так это же плагиат = дурной тон.

----------


## OMF

Как раз здание себе ничего, но по умному было бы его сделать на одный высоте (по фасаду) с угловым. Да и выкупить и перестроить одноэтажку с другой стороны, чтобы весь квартал был одним ансамблем, а не по-одесски - 5-1-3-1-2-5 и т.п.

Плохо, что с вашими привычками все будет опять уставлено машинами в 3 ряда с обеих сторон  при пустой парковке в здании. Чисто по-одесски - 100 тыс. на Лексус есть, а доллара на парковку жалко. И эвакуаторов нет (-:

----------


## mlch

> Так это же плагиат = дурной тон.


 А вдруг авторы проекта имеют договор с наследниками Мухи о использовании его картин? :smileflag: 
А Вы сразу - плагиат!

----------


## kravshik

Всем привет,хотел прицениться и узнать ,как нынче оценивается путеводитель Г.Москвича???
по Кавказу-1914 г.

может кому надо-могу подумать "за поменять, на что либо за Одессу"

интересует Москвич "за Одессу".

----------


## brassl

На Зеленой волне продается уже энциклопедия на диске, стояли в районе к-ра Уточкино. Купил - изучаю, очень приятно видеть среди авторов форумчан. Спасибо Вам! Всем хорошего дня.

----------


## Виолетта27

> На Зеленой волне продается уже энциклопедия на диске, стояли в районе к-ра Уточкино. Купил - изучаю, очень приятно видеть среди авторов форумчан. Спасибо Вам! Всем хорошего дня.


 А поконкретней дислокацию?

----------


## brassl

Может они и передислоцировались, потому что там была не палатка, а просто столик маленький, женщина продавала книги от Одесского клуба одесситов, стояла в районе Уточкино, ярмарка (по крайней мере в четверг), не большая была, не пройдете. Диск 100 грн. стоит. А у Оптимума продавались Аура Пересыпи (маленькая в мягкой обложке) и Аура одесских переулков (в твердом переплете)

----------


## Pumik

Диск без проблем можно купить в клубе Одесситов.

----------


## krust

Интересуюсь спросить, если кто поможет узнать точную дату открытия новой биржи (что на Пушкинской, ныне филармония) Во многих источниках указана дата окончания постройки - 1899 год. Может известно более точное число, хотя бы с погрешностью до месяца?
Заранее благодарен за возможный ответ.

----------


## VicTur

> А у Оптимума продавались Аура Пересыпи (маленькая в мягкой обложке) и Аура одесских переулков (в твердом переплете)


 Я позавчера на Садовой купил "Ауру Александровского парка".

----------


## Виолетта27

> Я позавчера на Садовой купил "Ауру Александровского парка".


 Я так поняла, что лоток издательства еще не переехал?

----------


## brassl

Он на Садовой, через дорогу от старого места по направлению к  Дерибасовской по той же стороне.

----------


## Виолетта27

> Он на Садовой, через дорогу от старого места по направлению к  Дерибасовской по той же стороне.


 Спасибо. Сегодня уже совершила плодотворный поход.
Ребята, у меня такой вопрос. Может у кого-то есть книга "Одесса в русской поэзии"? Буду очень признательна, если дадите почитать хоть на пару дней. Взамен могу дать почитать что-то из своей библиотеки :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. Может у кого есть дополнения?

----------


## Antique

> А вдруг авторы проекта имеют договор с наследниками Мухи о использовании его картин?
> А Вы сразу - плагиат!


 Это архитекторы или компиляторы? Модерновый рисунок могли бы сами придумать.

----------


## Don Самогон

> Это архитекторы или компиляторы? Модерновый рисунок могли бы сами придумать.


 так то ж думать надо. Проще украсть чужое. Тем более,безнаказанно

----------


## brassl

Народ, это разве Одесса?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Народ, это разве Одесса?
> Вложение 1423904
> 
> Вложение 1423908


 Нет, это не Одесса. Этот город-порт находится на реке. Могут быть Николаев, Херсон и т.д.

----------


## brassl

Я того же мнения, но меня смутила подпись. Добавил пару фотографов в архив. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## mlch

> Народ, это разве Одесса?
> Вложение 1423904
> 
> Вложение 1423908


 Ни в коем случае! Река, дебаркадеры...
Кстати, на Николаев с Херсоном тоже не слишком похоже.

----------


## kravshik

Давайте подумаем!

Стрельбищное поле.
завод Анатра-это у нас район Школьного
там он и находился,на его основе и вырос потом Авиаремонтый
Неужели этот храм и есть Иверский Монастырь???
если это так ,то очень интересно.....

кто и что скажет по этой фотографии???
если это вообще здесь

----------


## translator

> Стрельбищное поле.


 Нашел такую карту (источник - юзер _Font_).

----------


## kravshik

> Нашел такую карту (источник - юзер _Font_).


 очень интересно-спасибо,будем посмотреть......редкие планы

неужели это он столько находок нашел на Стрельбищном поле,это же скоки надо было лет перерывать......

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ни в коем случае! Река, дебаркадеры...
> Кстати, на Николаев с Херсоном тоже не слишком похоже.


 Хотел написать Астрахань, но не написал, т.к. в ней я не был. Поэтому, в качестве примера, указал близкие к Одессе города.

----------


## Pinky

> очень интересно-спасибо,будем посмотреть......редкие планы
> 
> неужели это он столько находок нашел на Стрельбищном поле,это же скоки надо было лет перерывать......


 Я как-то писал в этой теме, интересовался, что за холм в районе аэропорта, вот и ответ - эта насыпь - "Горемыкинский люнет" собственно, какое-то время он был свалкой, и там очень много чего еще можно найти из раньшего времени. 
"В книге одесского автора Р.А.Шувалова "Преданы вечному забвению" читаем, что согласно рапортов об исполнении смертных приговоров в Одессе, казни проводились в двух местах: в глухие осенние и зимние ночи они совершались в чумном квартале городского карантина (территория парка им.Шевченко бывшего Александровского). Но весной и летом, когда в парке было много праздной публики, казни проводились на Стрельбищном поле, вдали от города. С 1910 года, когда в парке разместилась Российская торгово-промышленная выставка, казнить стали исключительно на Стрельбищном поле. 
В рапортах уточнялось: в районе так называемого "Горемыкинского укрепления" ( "люнета", "люнеля" - ЛЮНЕТ - устар. Открытое с тыла полевое укрепление, состоящее из боковых валов и рва впереди - с французского переводится, как "дужка"). В настоящее время этому объекту соответствует искусственная земляная насыпь в виде полукруга высотой около 4-х метров в центральной части, постепенно понижающаяся к краям. В свое время это сооружение служило для военно-учебных занятий по отработке взятия крепостей. Создали ее по распоряжению генерала Горемыкина А.Д., служившего в Одессе до 1890 года командиром 15-й стрелковой дивизии.http://www.rusarchives.ru/evants/exhibitions/gos_sov_biogr/28.shtmlНасыпь находится в незастроенной части Стрельбищного поля, примерно в 715 метрах к западу от пересечения улиц Генерала Петрова и Ицхака Рабина. Добавлю, что после того, как люнет перестал быть местом тренеровок горемыкинских пехотинцев и стал местом казней, сюда же начали свозить городской мусор, в советское время на насыпи стоял аэропортовский локатор. Сейчас весь люнет застроен гаражами

----------


## Antique

> Кстати, на Николаев с Херсоном тоже не слишком похоже.


 Это точно не эти города. В херсоне вообще историческая застройка по одной стороне проходит. А единственным похожим местом в Николаеве мог бы быть Ингул, но там тоже на противоположной стороне реки ничего не строилось.

----------


## krust

Фото открытка #1 _"Остатки грузовых автомобилей после пожара порта в июне 1905 года."_ (фр.)

Фото открытка #2 _"Склад нефти после пожара."_ (фр.)
Прим.: Одесса, 16 июня. Пожар в порту прекратился: сгорели мастерские Добровольного флота, пакгаузы Русского общества пароходства и торговли, Российского общества Кошкина и несколько пассажирских пароходов. Во время пожара унесено много товаров; сгорела вся эстакада в порту и вокзал Одесса-порт.

Фото открытка #3 _"Головковская улица после прохода черной полосы 18 октября 1905. года"_ (фр.)
Прим.: В Одессе только с 18 по 20 октября 1905 года, в погроме погибло, по разным оценкам, от 210 до 600 мирных и далёких от политики российских подданных, ещё тысячи были ранены, искалечены и остались без крова.

----------


## netslov

> Давайте подумаем!
> 
> Стрельбищное поле.
> завод Анатра-это у нас район Школьного
> там он и находился,на его основе и вырос потом Авиаремонтый
> Неужели этот храм и есть Иверский Монастырь???
> если это так ,то очень интересно.....
> 
> кто и что скажет по этой фотографии???
> если это вообще здесь


 это мельница фрателли анатра скорее всего в районе водопроводная перед красным крестом там где сейчас водоканал только вид с тыла со стороны молдаванки  и чумки.короче там помоему маслобойка сейчас и элеваторы,

----------


## TrinCh

> Давайте подумаем!
> Неужели этот храм и есть Иверский Монастырь???


  нуу, монастыря там тогда точно небыло. согласно сайту монастыря, изначально там был женский Михайловский скит, который в конце 19 века был закрыт, действовала только скитская церковь. которую  позже стали называть "церковь Уточкина" и в которой молился за русских летчиков Николай 2, которая после революции была разрушена и "_К сожалению не сохранилось ни фотографий ни описаний этой церкви. Известно лишь то, что размерами она была небольшая и рядом с ней находился ручей с чистой водой, который впадал в море в районе 10-й станции Б. Фонтана. Необходимо заметить, что сейчас этот ручей протекает по искусственному подземному руслу в непосредственной близости от Иверского монастыря."_. А действующий храм современной постройки 1998г.
здесь подробней http://www.iverskiy.org/about/
может это фотография скитской церкви?

----------


## TrinCh

> это мельница фрателли анатра скорее всего в районе водопроводная перед красным крестом там где сейчас водоканал только вид с тыла со стороны молдаванки  и чумки.короче там помоему маслобойка сейчас и элеваторы,


 эта мельница вроде как была на Пересыпи

"ОДЕССА, 26,I. Вторые сутки горят огромная паровая вальцевая мельница и склады зерна и муки известного негоцианта, председателя биржевого комитета Анатра. Мельница находится на окраине города Пересыпи и занимает обширное пространство. С большим трудом удалось отстоять расположенную рядом с мельницей Казанскую церковь и огромные таможенные склады." 09 февраля (27 января) 1906 года (с) газета "Русское слово" http://starosti.ru/article.php?id=2181
мельница -  Черноморского Казачества,12, и церковь ЧК, 14. Возможно что оно, но церковь не похожа, имхо.

----------


## Хаки

Совсем недавно я искала в дубльгисе одну улицу, а их оказалось две, что в свою очередь натолкнуло меня на мысль о том, что это как минимум странно. Неужели не осталось имен для названия улиц?

А сегодня я наткнулась на интересный факт - оказывается мать Зигмунда Фрэйда какое-то время жила в Одессе. И также возможно, что какие-то ее родственники тут и остались и их потомки живут среди нас.

Вот тут об этом подробнее.

----------


## victor.odessa

> эта мельница вроде как была на Пересыпи
> мельница -  Черноморского Казачества,12, и церковь ЧК, 14. Возможно что оно, но церковь не похожа, имхо.


 Церковь не похожа, фасад мельницы не похож, а где же море? Делаем вывод - это не Пересыпь.

----------


## TrinCh

> Церковь не похожа, фасад мельницы не похож, а где же море? Делаем вывод - это не Пересыпь.


 море, например, здесь  :smileflag:  это, кстати, паровоз объясняет на заднем плане, слева.

ну и moulin это таки мельница с хранцузского. 
это если доводы "за" рассматривать  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> море, например, здесь  это, кстати, паровоз объясняет на заднем плане, слева.
> ну и moulin это таки мельница с хранцузского. 
> это если доводы "за" рассматривать


 То есть, Вы хотите сказать, что художник рисующий церковь и мельницу, вместо моря на заднем плане изобразил берег? Аж до самого горизонта?

----------


## TrinCh

я хочу сказать что, возможно, рисунок сделан со стороны моря(море за спиной) и поэтому моря не видно, см. стрелку на карте, которую я привел выше.

----------


## SaMoVar

Море там как раз просматривается - зелёно-голубая полоска Одесского залива.
Отмена. Это не море. Слева паровозик чешет по Пересыпскому мосту.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. Дополняйте.  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Море там как раз просматривается - зелёно-голубая полоска Одесского залива.
> Отмена. Это не море. Слева паровозик чешет по Пересыпскому мосту.


 Паровозик? По пересыпскому мосту? Ребята, если смотреть в таком ракурсе на паровозик, то что будет просматриваться раньше: церковь или мельница? А куда делись дома по нечётной стороне Московской, а где улицы Лесная, Церковная, Щёголева, Андриевского???

----------


## exse

Одесса-41, порт:

Видимо, Пересыпь:


Одесса-44:

----------


## kravshik

> нуу, монастыря там тогда точно небыло. согласно сайту монастыря, изначально там был женский Михайловский скит, который в конце 19 века был закрыт, действовала только скитская церковь. которую  позже стали называть "церковь Уточкина" и в которой молился за русских летчиков Николай 2, которая после революции была разрушена и "_К сожалению не сохранилось ни фотографий ни описаний этой церкви. Известно лишь то, что размерами она была небольшая и рядом с ней находился ручей с чистой водой, который впадал в море в районе 10-й станции Б. Фонтана. Необходимо заметить, что сейчас этот ручей протекает по искусственному подземному руслу в непосредственной близости от Иверского монастыря."_.* А действующий храм современной постройки 1998г.*
> здесь подробней http://www.iverskiy.org/about/
> может это фотография скитской церкви?


 НЕ совсем соглашусь,уже  действующий храм....старый,это новый храм недавно построили........посредине площади.....а тот, как я понял опять был возвращен церкви после казарм находившихся в нем....
а в 98 году просто сам монастырь стал возвращаться к жизни....

про ручей тоже интересная инфа......

----------


## kravshik

> ака Рабина. Добавлю, что после того, как люнет перестал быть местом тренеровок горемыкинских пехотинцев и стал местом казней, сюда же начали свозить городской мусор, в советское время на насыпи стоял аэропортовский локатор. Сейчас весь люнет застроен гаражами


 
еще интерсный вопрос-казненные оставались погребенными под насыпью самого люнета,их там и хоронили???

кто в курсе???

----------


## Antique

> может это фотография скитской церкви?


 Скит - тот же монастырь. Это если не вдаваться в тонкости.

----------


## Antique

> То есть, Вы хотите сказать, что художник рисующий церковь и мельницу, вместо моря на заднем плане изобразил берег? Аж до самого горизонта?


 Но здание на переднем плане на заводской корпус не очень похоже.  А вот для паровой мельницы технологически необходимо иметь несколько этажей.




> мельница -  Черноморского Казачества,12, и церковь ЧК, 14. Возможно что оно, но церковь не похожа, имхо.


 А это точно мельница Анатра? Есть данные. что это Мельница принадлежала Вайнштейну. Если представить, что это действительно 14-й номер, то тогда получается, что Казанская церковь находилась слева от мельницы, если смотреть со стороны Черноморского Казачества..

----------


## kravshik

> Скит - тот же монастырь. Это если не вдаваться в тонкости.


 поймите правильно-не из-за желания поспорить ,просто подскажу -Скит это может быть совершенно отдельная территория находящаяся даже не рядом с монастырем,по нашему это типа хоз двор монастыря,поэтому может быть и не рядом,...пример то же Скит Почаевской лавры-находитсяна расстоянии пару км от Лавры,это необходимо учитывать нам для определенния планов зданий и привязки к местности......

----------


## kravshik

> Но здание на переднем плане на заводской корпус не очень похоже.  А вот для паровой мельницы технологически необходимо иметь несколько этажей.
> 
> А это точно мельница Анатра? Есть данные. что это Мельница принадлежала Вайнштейну. Если представить, что это действительно 14-й номер, то тогда получается, что Казанская церковь находилась слева от мельницы, если смотреть со стороны Черноморского Казачества..


 на пересыпи ,да там мельница Вайнштейна-и рядом с ней как раз справа Казанский храм.....

по ссылке мельница
[IMG=http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4544/img061i.jpg][/IMG]


в google earth сверху храм тоже очень похож,еще и учитывая стоки вихрей враждебных.....

правда в нашем случае подпись что Анатра,хотя и тогда ошибались....
будем подумать....

----------


## Antique

> поймите правильно-не из-за желания поспорить ,просто подскажу -Скит это может быть совершенно отдельная территория находящаяся даже не рядом с монастырем,по нашему это типа хоз двор монастыря


 Насколько я понял, скит является разновидностью монастыря, но это более уединёное место. В отличие от монастыря это более маленькая община живущая ещё в большем уединении, и не обязательно это придаток какого-либо монастыря.

----------


## TrinCh

> А это точно мельница Анатра?


 ну, так написано :smileflag: 



> Есть данные. что это Мельница принадлежала Вайнштейну.


 была Вайнштейна, была и Анатра (б/ольшая)



> Если представить, что это действительно 14-й номер, то тогда получается, что Казанская церковь находилась слева от мельницы, если смотреть со стороны Черноморского Казачества..


 


> если смотреть в таком ракурсе на паровозик, то что будет просматриваться раньше: церковь или мельница


 если смотреть дубльгисную картинку со стрелкой показывающей ракурс съемки, что я приводил выше, тогда слева вдалеке паровозик, потом мельница и справа церковь. вроде все на месте. да, сейчас зданий не хватает и нечетная сторона Черн. Каз. не нарисована, но здания могли сносить, а одноэтажную застройку возможно было не камильфо рисовать. Кстати, церковь, если присмотреться очень похожа, только колокольня на этаж ниже. но купол и колокольню в Казанской церкви восстанавливали достаточно недавно.

----------


## Antique

> ну, так написано
> 
> была Вайнштейна, была и Анатра (б/ольшая)


 Гм была ещё одна. Анатровская тогда должна была быть на месте техникума. На аэрофото 1941-го там как раз были расположены подходящие по абрисам здания.





> если смотреть дубльгисную картинку со стрелкой показывающей ракурс съемки, что я приводил выше, тогда слева вдалеке паровозик, потом мельница и справа церковь. вроде все на месте. да, сейчас зданий не хватает и нечетная сторона Черн. Каз. не нарисована, но здания могли сносить, а одноэтажную застройку возможно было не камильфо рисовать. Кстати, церковь, если присмотреться очень похожа, только колокольня на этаж ниже. но купол и колокольню в Казанской церкви восстанавливали достаточно недавно.


 Я не ту мельницу смотрел. Теперь очень похоже, за церковью и на рисунке и на спутниковом снимке есть небольшое здание.

----------


## kravshik

А чего мы так привязались к пересыпи,почему это таки не может быть Иверский...,раз Анатра,уж очень тоже много совпадений.....

и еще кто в курсе,тот двухэтажный храм переделанный из казармы, изначально был храмом или нет.......я всегда считал ,что да,очень тоже похож по архитектуре и внутренней планировке......

пересыпь:


Казанский храм и ниже правее- мельница Вайнштейна

и еще фото Иверского,если плохо видно посмотрите получше сами в GOOGLE
планировка очень похожа как на нашем фото...

----------


## Antique

> А чего мы так привязались к пересыпи


 А как такой вариант (пересыпь)?

----------


## TrinCh

> А как такой вариант (пересыпь)?


 ааааа дык, апчем я и говорю. На этом фото и труба квадратная на территории на месте и большая бочка на территории тоже видна.



> 


 и вот (с) О. Губарь

_Ряд частных мукомолен и пекарен действовал в годы НЭПА и даже позднее. Скажем, пекарни:_

_№ 4 (Толстого, 32), № 5 (Советской Армии, 63), № 6 (Островидова, 80), № 10 (Чижикова, 64) и несколько других. Первые крупные советские хлебопекарные производства, в том числе хлебозаводы, возникли в 1927—1931 годах на базе больших частных пекарен, объединившихся в артели, и мукомольных предприятий, большинство из которых располагались на Пересыпи, вдоль ул. Красного (Московской дороги), — 1-я государственная мельница (бывшая Анатра), ул. Красного, 12; 2-я (бывшая Вайнштейна), ул. Красного, 20; — и на Молдаванке. Другие частные мельницы и пекарни (Крайзмана, Вургафта и Шаца, Шапиро, Гуза, Шалашенко и др.) арендовали ЦЕРАБКООП, ПРОМКООП и прочие кооперативные организации.

С хлебным производством опосредованно связана история моей семьи: прадед и его брат, дед, — сразу несколько одесских Губарей служили счетоводами, бухгалтерами в конторе мельничного производства Гуза и Граевского. Их имена и занятия упоминаются в справочниках «Вся Одесса» 1910-х годов._

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> А как такой вариант (пересыпь)?


 

а откуда это вид,тоже казанская церковь????
это тот-же вид почти как и у меня???

что-то смотрю в Гугле и не узнаю вообще...???

----------


## kravshik

> Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте


 Подключайся к нашим обсуждениям твоих же фото))) самому ведь небось интересно.......))))

Потом и дальше продолжим рассматривать где и что было и что от этого осталось......

----------


## OMF

Интересное фото №3 - с троллейбусом.
Место одесское - Госпитальная, на троллейбусе маршрут указан уже как "Парк Шевченко - Застава 2", т.е. это уже после 1960 г., но сам троллейбус выглядит странно - номер неправильный (МТБ были со 101 по 162), 130-м тоже быть не может, т.к. такая эмблема ("пряжка" с маленьким самолетиком) была у тушинских машин, а их было всего 12 (101-112). У энгельсских же была "пряжка" со звездой, а потом - большой красный самолет без "пряжки". Вот вам и загадка...

----------


## brassl

> Подключайся к нашим обсуждениям твоих же фото))) самому ведь небось интересно.......))))
> 
> Потом и дальше продолжим рассматривать где и что было и что от этого осталось......


 Подключаться надо, когда есть что сказать, мне увы сказать нечего, а вот почитать - да, ты прав, интересно. Фото которое сегодня обсуждают было выложено в мае месяце, так что я лучше продолжу архив, глядишь и до этих, сегодняшних, видов руки дойдут  :smileflag: 
А фото не мои, я их просто пытаюсь свести в одно место, так удобнее. (добавил еще пару фото, за последние добавления спасибо krust, это он откопал интересный аукцион, а я уже оттуда надергал  :smileflag: , не могу поставить ему +, чего-то блокернулась функция, если можно поставьте кто-то krust плюсик)

----------


## TrinCh

> что-то смотрю в Гугле и не узнаю вообще...???


 да ну, одинаковые картинки. много перестроено и мельницы самой уже нет, по крайней мере в том виде что была. но фото одинаковые.

----------


## kravshik

> да ну, одинаковые картинки. много перестроено и мельницы самой уже нет, по крайней мере в том виде что была. но фото одинаковые.


 А твое фото с Гугл ,что-то совсем не похоже,не мог же Гугл так изменится.....

или это военные снимки какие-то.....

----------


## Antique

> А твое фото с Гугл ,что-то совсем не похоже,не мог же Гугл так изменится.....
> 
> или это военные снимки какие-то.....


 Да, военные. 1941-го года. На форуме на них ссылаются время от времени: http://www.pobeda-info.ru/Lib/pages/item.aspx?itemid=2164

Это тоже место что и на вашем скрине с  гугла, только, как видим, Пересыпь сильно изменилась. Я обозначил те здания, которые должны были быть изображены на рисунке, если он точный. И однозначно, что за художником расположено море, так как на переднем плане апсида церкви.

----------


## kravshik

> Да, военные. 1941-го года. На форуме на них ссылаются время от времени: http://www.pobeda-info.ru/Lib/pages/item.aspx?itemid=2164
> 
> Это тоже место что и на вашем скрине с  гугла, только, как видим, Пересыпь сильно изменилась. Я обозначил те здания, которые должны были быть изображены на рисунке, если он точный. И однозначно, что за художником расположено море, так как на переднем плане апсида церкви.


 Большое спасибо,как раз эту ссылку и искал .....я уже понял что эти снимки как раз отсюда,судя по изображению,ну что ж будем разбираться

----------


## София Павловна

Всем Доброго дня! Прочитала темку от начала, хочется сказать спасибо,что есть люди,которые всей душой болеют за сохранность истории нашего города. Вот тут нашла ссылку, есть вроде пару фото,которых не встречала. 
http://prikol.bigmir.net/view/82271/

Обратите внимание на подпись к нижеприведенной фотографии....На это же изображение,нашла подпись общественная библиотека...и нигде комменты нельзя оставить
http://www.nice-places.com/gallery/ukraine/odessa/37/63.htm

----------


## ebreo

*София Павловна* Спасибо конечно за фотки, но 90 % таких имеется

----------


## София Павловна

> *София Павловна* Спасибо конечно за фотки, но 90 % таких имеется


 Так я и не утверждала,что все новые)) Просто парочку,мне показалось незнакомыми) Может память подвела)

----------


## brassl

Нет не подвела  :smileflag: , пару фото не было. Спасибо

----------


## Хаки

> Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте


  Было бы неплохо, если бы все фотографии были с комментариями где это, и что это. Не все места узнаваемы, а узнать хочется.

----------


## kravshik

> Было бы неплохо, если бы все фотографии были с комментариями где это, и что это. Не все места узнаваемы, а узнать хочется.


 Я могу помочь с комментариями....
Начинаем...

Хм,так там много фоток подписано и Одесситами узнаваемо.......
в чем помочь с каким изображением.....
размещай...подскажем......

----------


## kravshik

Может немного не сюда ,но мне кажется здесь у нас быстрее кто-то может ответит,а то, в теме "Дома Одессы, люди события связанные с ними "
вообще тишина......хотя странно...

Может и повторюсь.
может кто еще подскажет??

А кто помнит дом на 3-ст. Б. фонтана ,старинный дом,который находился напротив арт. училища,на месте где сейчас 9-ти этажка стоит,в свое время для нас местных дворовых мальчишек это было загадочно,вся его атмосфера,его внешность 
рядом росло несколько больших деревьев,а внутри он тоже был мрачный ,темный ,про него ходили разные слухи,кто еще его помнит????

еще был очень интересный дом,возле 62 школы,в низине ,его остатки еще сохранились,он тоже был вроде местной легенды,м ы ученики школы в свое время даже боялись туда спускаться и залезать ,говорили что там живет какой-то полоумный дед,побаивались его,он напротив общаги иностранцев,рядом с гаражами,сейчас там тоже строительство ,но его только кусочком зацепили ,нарушили уединение этого уголка,архитектура его тоже очень интересная типа какого-то замка?????

кто их помнит,и что о них еще знает???

----------


## densen2002

> еще был очень интересный дом,возле 62 школы,в низине ,его остатки еще сохранились,он тоже был вроде местной легенды,м ы ученики школы в свое время даже боялись туда спускаться и залезать ,говорили что там живет какой-то полоумный дед,побаивались его,он напротив общаги иностранцев,рядом с гаражами,сейчас там тоже строительство ,но его только кусочком зацепили ,нарушили уединение этого уголка,архитектура его тоже очень интересная типа какого-то замка?????


   в 90-е мы лазили по его развалинам.

  помню, что видели в подвале небольшой бассейн, выложенный плиткой, и огромные вентили с трубами (рядом котельная "Шампанский пер")

----------


## София Павловна

Красота неописуемая! Это было у нас??? Что случилось с этим грандиозным сооружением?

----------


## mlch

> Красота неописуемая! Это было у нас??? Что случилось с этим грандиозным сооружением?


 Это не было, а есть. Правда - в ужасающем состоянии сейчас. Это - санаторий Куяльник. Вид со склона Жеваховой горы в сторону лимана.
На противоположном берегу сейчас поселок Котовского.

----------


## София Павловна

> Это не было, а есть. Правда - в ужасающем состоянии сейчас. Это - санаторий Куяльник.


  Сходство неописуемое...была мысль,что это куяльник, но сопоставив фото с реальностью, догадка отпала.А зря...

P.S. Нашла тут сборник фото, современная Одесса, и очень хорошие виды старины. Только они намешаны все. Идея с картой очень хорошая. Насколько сложно такое воплотить?
http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt=46.495793&ln=30.621986&z=5&k=2&a=1&tab=1

----------


## brassl

Идею с картой воплотить можно, я фото привязываю к месту в Дубльгисе, они открываются вместе с описаниями по клику на определенное место (здание), правда завел только пока Пушкинскую...

----------


## brassl

> Было бы неплохо, если бы все фотографии были с комментариями где это, и что это. Не все места узнаваемы, а узнать хочется.


 Если можно поконкретнее, куда написать комментарии я постараюсь подписать, а то до всего руки не доходят  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> в 90-е мы лазили по его развалинам.
> 
>   помню, что видели в подвале небольшой бассейн, выложенный плиткой, и огромные вентили с трубами (рядом котельная "Шампанский пер")


 Очень инетересно.
видать кто-то из жителей поимел бассейн на шару,учитывая что такая котельная рядом,почему бы и не воспользоваться,и провел себе под мостовой пару труб.......а вообще мысль интересная......

----------


## translator

> Красота неописуемая! Это было у нас??? Что случилось с этим грандиозным сооружением?


 Развалка там сейчас... жутко там... Остался только центральный вход от круглой клумбы. Там сейчас памятник основателю стоит. Вот немного фотографий (трафик!).
Вид на санаторий с 6 этажа лечебного корпуса:

Вид на комплекс с горы:

Южный фасад:

Нынешнее состояние большинства интерьеров:

----------


## translator

> сборник фото... Идея с картой очень хорошая. Насколько сложно такое воплотить?


 Идете на сайт www.Panoramio.com, регистрируетесь, загружаете привязываете фотографии. Потом они отображаются на картах Google, в программе GooleEarth и в ДубльГИСе.

----------


## Antique

> Развалка там сейчас... жутко там...


 Скорее красиво, но очень руинизированно. Внутрь здания и во двор не попасть.




> но сопоставив фото с реальностью, догадка отпала.


 Почему? Почти один в один, только некоторых архитектурных элементов недостаёт да двух зданий на переднем плане.




> P.S. Нашла тут сборник фото, современная Одесса, и очень хорошие виды старины. Только они намешаны все. Идея с картой очень хорошая. Насколько сложно такое воплотить?
> http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt=46.495793&ln=30.621986&z=5&k=2&a=1&tab=1


 Для Гугла совсем не сложно. Это дочерний проект гугла и приложение к Гугл Планета Земля (соответственно в Планете земля включается соответствующий слой), также используется Викимапией.

----------


## translator

> Внутрь здания и во двор не попасть.


 ВО двор попасть можно. западный фасад работает, как процедурный корпус. Дальше на середине этажа перекрыто решеткой и там уже развалка. Двор открыт, вход через главную лестницу от памятника. Во дворе скамейки. Но двор тоже в жутком запущенном состоянии.

В закрытые здания я пролезал, но там все вот так, как на снимке... ничего интересного. Проходы есть. Я же снимал внутри здания...

----------


## Antique

> ВО двор попасть можно. западный фасад работает, как процедурный корпус. Дальше на середине этажа перекрыто решеткой и там уже развалка. Двор открыт, вход через главную лестницу от памятника. Во дворе скамейки. Но двор тоже в жутком запущенном состоянии.
> 
> В закрытые здания я пролезал, но там все вот так, как на снимке... ничего интересного. Проходы есть. Я же снимал внутри здания...


 Бывал пару раз в этом месяце, всё наглухо заперто. При мне люди пытались достучаться во все двери корпуса, но никто так и не вышел.




> Во дворе скамейки. Но двор тоже в жутком запущенном состоянии.


 Там во дворе есть ещё красивый фронтон напротив входа со стороны горы, его с горы удалось чуточку разглядеть.

----------


## translator

это все снято, пока родственники были на процедурах... Практически от нефик делать...



> Бывал пару раз в этом месяце, всё наглухо заперто.


 (Это проходимый квест.  :smileflag:  )

----------


## Antique

> (Это проходимый квест.  )


 Ну не утруждать же ради любопытства одной персоны руководство санатория.

----------


## kravshik

Куяльник: ретро-галерея
http://kaiser-w.livejournal.com/53475.html

http://kaiser-w.livejournal.com/tag/%D0%BA%D1%83%D1%8F%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BA#kaiser_w53475

Я думаю всем будет интересно.....
очень хороший рассказ от Кайзера "за Куяльник" и классные фото

----------


## София Павловна

Ой! Всем спасибо! Только жутко от того,что красота никого не волнует. Лучше конечно же,выстроить уродливые коробки...
*kravshik*, спасибо за ссылки. Автору респект. Масштаб и архитектурная мысль поражает,восхищает...пока не доходишь до фото галереи "после". 
P.S. Насчет гугла мерси, казалось всё намного сложнее))

----------


## Antique

Хотелось бы задать уважаемому сообществу несколько вопросов вопрос по поводу Куяльника: 

1.Где находилась Ж/Д станция Куяльник, на которую приходили поезда от ныне полуразрушенного здания вокзала на Приморской ул?
2. В справочнике Пилявского упоминаются "Лечебница общества попечения неимущих" (1912), "Дача Серебренниковой" (1880-е), "Пансионат Бертенсон" (1890), "Госпиталь для раненых офицеров" (1915). Указаны номера зданий, но здания не пронумерованы. Что есть что?

В искомом квадрате есть только два здания начала 20-го века, причём одно из них можно и нужно отнести к разряду позднего модерна и я склоняюсь к мнению, что длинное здание левее бювета является Лечебницей общества попечения неимущих. А здание позднего модерна обозначеное на открытке, как дача Аркадия - это Госпиталь для раненых офицеров. На дачу это строение мало походит, так как имеет три этажа, симметрично, имеет маленькие окна, отсутствуют балконы, мансарды, веранды. На дачу же больше походит здание в глубине двора.

----------


## Pumik

> 1.Где находилась Ж/Д станция Куяльник, на которую приходили поезда от ныне полуразрушенного здания вокзала на Приморской ул?.


 1.если я не ошибаюсь и правильно понимаю,объясню на пальцах) на ул Лиманской есть переезд и старая станция. по этой же улице мы прямо попадаем на Куяльник.
2. мне кажется, что дом лестницу которого я выкладывала раньше, это как раз пансионат.
к сожалению нет возможности показать на фото.

----------


## vieanna

Вспомнила, что снимала Куяльник с дельтолета.

----------


## Antique

> 1.если я не ошибаюсь и правильно понимаю,объясню на пальцах) на ул Лиманской есть переезд и старая станция. по этой же улице мы прямо попадаем на Куяльник.


 Но это очень далеко до Куяльника. Таким образом приходилось сойдя с поезда садиться на экипаж. Тогда не понятен смысл арки и подпорных стен на горе, если основной поток отдыхающих направлялся по Лиманной прямо к санаторию.

Нашёл одну карту, https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=9994550&postcount=1847
на карте ветка Ж/Д идёт до самого санатория, вероятно по Лиманной и дальше.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вспомнила, что снимала Куяльник с дельтолета.


 Здорово!

----------


## Пушкин

Вчера, на одесском телеканале ТВДом - это канал о купле/продаже недвижимости, увидел объявление о продажи 10 соток земли на Дерибасовской, рекламировали как пятно застройки под гостиницу или бизнес-центр, при этом показывали место где стоял "Спартак"...

----------


## Richard

Позавчера начали рушить строения хоздвора окружного госпиталя на Французском угол Итальянского б-ра. Мусор вывозят через дыру в госпитальном заборе по Французскому. Скоро ЗАРС возведет там очередную высотку. От госпиталя откусили неплохой кусок территории. Также сносу подлежит двухэтажный дом по Французскому 2а и бывшая военная типография.

----------


## densen2002

> Очень инетересно.
> видать кто-то из жителей поимел бассейн на шару,учитывая что такая котельная рядом,почему бы и не воспользоваться,и провел себе под мостовой пару труб.......а вообще мысль интересная......


  нет, по воспоиминаниям старожилов, в этом доме обитали военные.
 там весь район был "оккупирован" военными (отсюда и название ул Армейской)

  а бассейн мог быть чем угодно - для тренировки  боевых пловцов, например  :smileflag:

----------


## densen2002

Виолетта27 любезно предоставила  для сканирования фотоальбом об Одессе 



43 мбайта в формате djvu photo

 Издательство Планета,  Москва, 1975 год.

В программе просмотра  лучше  включить двустраничный режим  , чтобы было вот так:

----------


## translator

> Вспомнила, что снимала Куяльник с дельтолета.


 А то маловато будет.  :smileflag:

----------


## translator

> на карте ветка Ж/Д идёт до самого санатория, вероятно по Лиманной и дальше.


 Думаю, ветка и заканчивалась где-то в районе бювета, т.к. уровень лимана всегда гулял, а дальше берег совсем никуда не годится для рельсов -- слишком узкий. За дальней аркой подходила брусчатка, ведущая на гору. Остатки брусчатки еще сохранились.

Вот эта арка:  и дорога до нее:  (дальше особо не проедешь).

Вот брусчатка (мне даже удалось на машине проехать по ней): 

А по верху до сих пор стоят столбики межи города:  

Никуда не ведущая лестница: 

Ну и на закуску даю еще одну панораму: 


Кстати, отличная прогулка вышла: поднялся по лестнице на гору, прошел краем, спустился по брусчатке, вернулся низом. Полтора часа. Много интересного. Десятки фотографий.

----------


## Antique

> За дальней аркой подходила брусчатка, ведущая на гору. Остатки брусчатки еще сохранились.


 Это арка находится между церковью и санаторием недалеко от лестницы? Мне кажется, что я видел эти призматические блоки где-то там...

Также обнаружил мощёную дорогу под асфальтом далеко за последними зданиями санатория в районе небольшой группы домиков у склона горы:

----------


## translator



----------


## vieanna

> А то маловато будет.


 Нет снимков самого здания больше, к сожалению, только вокруг - Жевахова и лиманы.

----------


## myspring73

> Вчера, на одесском телеканале ТВДом - это канал о купле/продаже недвижимости, увидел объявление о продажи 10 соток земли на Дерибасовской, рекламировали как пятно застройки под гостиницу или бизнес-центр, при этом показывали место где стоял "Спартак"...


 Да нет, там пятно побольше будет раза в четыре.

----------


## Antique

> Да нет, там пятно побольше будет раза в четыре.


 Ещё не всё высадили в воздух наверное. Или может впридачу застроят место, на котором стоял трамвайный павильон.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да нет, там пятно побольше будет раза в четыре.


  Там как раз 10 соток...

----------


## myspring73

> Там как раз 10 соток...


 Пощелкал на калькуляторе... Возможно, вы и правы 
А что, получается Руслан Серафимович отказался от идеи "Империала"? Готовится отступать с кешем на заранее подготовленные?

----------


## kravshik

> Хотелось бы задать уважаемому сообществу несколько вопросов вопрос по поводу Куяльника: 
> 
> 1.Где находилась Ж/Д станция Куяльник, на которую приходили поезда от ныне полуразрушенного здания вокзала на Приморской ул?
> 2. В справочнике Пилявского упоминаются "Лечебница общества попечения неимущих" (1912), "Дача Серебренниковой" (1880-е), "Пансионат Бертенсон" (1890), "Госпиталь для раненых офицеров" (1915). Указаны номера зданий, но здания не пронумерованы. Что есть что?
> 
> В искомом квадрате есть только два здания начала 20-го века, причём одно из них можно и нужно отнести к разряду позднего модерна и я склоняюсь к мнению, что длинное здание левее бювета является Лечебницей общества попечения неимущих. А здание позднего модерна обозначеное на открытке, как дача Аркадия - это Госпиталь для раненых офицеров. На дачу это строение мало походит, так как имеет три этажа, симметрично, имеет маленькие окна, отсутствуют балконы, мансарды, веранды. На дачу же больше походит здание в глубине двора.


 Очень интересно ,что начали рассматривать такую интересную тему,давно сам хотел разобраться где именно была станция ЖД дороги и трамвая на Куяльнике,давайте будем искать и обсуждать,...........с удовольствием.....

у меня есть пару дореволюционных схем ,позже выложу ,сравним где что было......

----------


## Пушкин

> Пощелкал на калькуляторе... Возможно, вы и правы 
> А что, получается Руслан Серафимович отказался от идеи "Империала"? Готовится отступать с кешем на заранее подготовленные?


 Вот и я удивляюсь, не ужели "Спартак" стоил сноса? И что же такое случилось, если проект Империала прошел градсовет?

----------


## Antique

> Очень интересно ,что начали рассматривать такую интересную тему,давно сам хотел разобраться где именно была станция ЖД дороги и трамвая на Куяльнике,давайте будем искать и обсуждать,...........с удовольствием.....
> 
> у меня есть пару дореволюционных схем ,позже выложу ,сравним где что было......


 Мне тоже пришла вголову мысль в карты глянуть ) На сайте горсовета были две карты, по ним выходит что ветка шла немного в стороне от Лиманной улицы и шла до самого санатория вдоль берега Куяльницкого лимана. Станция под названием "Куяльник" была расположена в районе локомотивной улицы (сейчас там всё застроено пакгаузами), но это была не конечная станция. Конечная станция находилась рядом с восточными фасадами санатория и её видно на многих дореволюционных панорамных снимках. Сейчас на том месте пустырь.






> и трамвая на Куяльнике


 Трамвай на Куяльник не успели провести. Он только на Хаджибей ходил.

----------


## Trs

> Трамвай на Куяльник не успели провести. Он только на Хаджибей ходил.


 Да неужели? А это что?

----------


## OMF

> Да неужели? А это что?


 На той же схеме видно, что трамвай не повторял железную дорогу. Я брал трассу из "Всей Одессы" за 1911 или 1912 г., карта 1917 г.

----------


## Antique

> Да неужели? А это что?


 Ну не знаю что. Трамвай планировали провести по дамбе, но если бы был такой маршрут, то зачем ещё и по дамбе проводить?

update: По ссылке указано время жизни линии во 2-й четверти двадцатого века - таки не успели провести в рассматриваемый период времени. Я не мог предположить,что Kravshik имеет ввиду послереволюционный период.

----------


## Vaita

в субботу в 11 утра в музее Паустовского будет презентация книги Нетребского "Аура Пересыпи".

----------


## kravshik

> в субботу в 11 утра в музее Паустовского будет презентация книги Нетребского "Аура Пересыпи".


 спасибо,ок

----------


## kravshik

> Трамвай на Куяльник не успели провести. Он только на Хаджибей ходил.


 
Для тех кому интересно........
*Трамвай на Куяльник ходил есть и фото и материалы и натуральные свидетели того времени.......!!!!
как раз именно до революции.*



свидетели того времени  еще сохранившиеся...
обижаете трамвайную эпоху)))

 до этого был поезд
а еще не верить такому ресурсу как от *OMF* это сорри,не есть гуд......)))

пару схем:

здесь показана ЖД линия и станция





на второй схеме видна и ЖД ветка и трамвайные линии -красным цветом
На Куяльник и по Балтской дор.

----------


## exse

Куяльник. Середина 30-х. Сообщение трамваем №8 и автобусом. Город-Куяльник - 30-40 мин. Куяльник-Пересыпский пляж - 5-8 мин. Вокзал на Куяльнике находится возле санатория железнодорожников (на 100 мест). (Какой-то мед.справочник без обложки).

----------


## София Павловна

http://odessa.sergekot.com/  Такой познавательный сайт, а форум там молчит...то ли нечего сказать,то ли не кому...
http://www.bfcollection.net/cities/ukraine/odessa/odessa_01.html а кто-то ещё и деньги зарабатывает на сканах)

Подскажите. Здание археологического когда-то реально было библиотекой???Множество фото с подписью о библиотеке.. Освежила знания о создании музея,всё на своих местах, но от такого кол-ва ТАКИХ подписей,возникает немой вопрос... .При чем в ссылке выше, две фото с разными зданиями, но с одним названием...Судя по годам, то никак не мог быть ничем другим. Сопоставив дату основания музея, и заявленую под фото. Про подпись,что это Оперный, даже говорить не хочу...

----------


## kravshik

> http://odessa.sergekot.com/  Такой познавательный сайт, а форум там молчит...то ли нечего сказать,то ли не кому...


 сайт конечно интересный-наверное столько уже здесь у нас обсуждали и изучали,что сил не хватает на тот форум,как по мне,этих форумов по Истории Одессы,сейчас многовато везде и в ЖЖ и на личных страничках.....не везде руки доходят,не говоря уже про ноги))),которыми хочется все это осмотреть......

вот еще тоже интересный сайт и форум который почти заглох......

http://odessica.net/

----------


## OMF

> Для тех кому интересно........
> *Трамвай на Куяльник ходил есть и фото и материалы и натуральные свидетели того времени.......!!!!
> как раз именно до революции.*
> 
> 
> 
> свидетели того времени  еще сохранившиеся...
> обижаете трамвайную эпоху)))
> 
> ...


 В данном случае все правы. Трамвай был, но с 1925 г., хотя строился с 1912 г. До 1925 г. продолжал ходить поезд. Трамвай никогда не планировался как заменитель поезда, а изначально должен был обслуживать дачи вдоль Лиманной ул., поэтому и идет по-другому. На карте 1917 г. показаны все линии, а не только фактически построенные. Фото вагона 263 на Куяльнике - 20-х годов (я обрезал низ фото), но на оригинале (или на обороте) стояла дата.
Надеюсь, что это снимает все вопросы.

----------


## Pumik

не совсем по теме, но в Одессе всегда помогали друг другу, кто чем может...
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=548448&page=19

----------


## Atelman

> Виолетта27 любезно предоставила  для сканирования фотоальбом об Одессе ...


 Спасибо за отсканированный фотоальбом! Интересно смотреть на фотографии того времени: отсутствие пробок, ухоженные газоны, черные номера на авто, силуэт "Космонавта Королева" с шарами-антенами на рейде порта, итд.
На развороте с.102 есть фотоляп от издательства :smileflag: ))

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Также сносу подлежит двухэтажный дом по Французскому 2а и бывшая военная типография.


 ДубльГИС по четной стороне улицы раньше дома № 6 вообще ничего не показывает

----------


## Richard

> ДубльГИС по четной стороне улицы раньше дома № 6 вообще ничего не показывает


 Ну если кратко, то полностью сносится участок, выделенный красным цветом:

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите. Здание археологического когда-то реально было библиотекой???Множество фото с подписью о библиотеке.. Освежила знания о создании музея,всё на своих местах, но от такого кол-ва ТАКИХ подписей,возникает немой вопрос... .При чем в ссылке выше, две фото с разными зданиями, но с одним названием...Судя по годам, то никак не мог быть ничем другим. Сопоставив дату основания музея, и заявленую под фото. Про подпись,что это Оперный, даже говорить не хочу...


 Здание изначально создавалась как библиотека, но в нём нашли место и для музея. 

http://www.mamaodessa.ru/arch_ms.php

----------


## София Павловна

Спасибо.Теперь всё стало на свои места. Плюсомет пока поломан)

----------


## kravshik

> Ну если кратко, то полностью сносится участок, выделенный красным цветом:


 Нормально вообще,прямо выгрызают кусок госпиталя!!!

----------


## translator

> На развороте с.102 есть фотоляп от издательства))


 Это не совсем фотоляп. Это ради баланса в композиции разворота. Там много диагональных линий, вот и пришлось для равновесия перевернуть картинку... бывает. Учитывая, что делали москали, а не свои, то тут рука не дрогнула. Это чисто техническое решение для улучшения восприятия коллажа. Такое часто бывает.

----------


## kravshik

> Это не совсем фотоляп. Это ради баланса в композиции разворота. Там много диагональных линий, вот и пришлось для равновесия перевернуть картинку... бывает. Учитывая, что делали москали, а не свои, то тут рука не дрогнула. Это чисто техническое решение для улучшения восприятия коллажа. Такое часто бывает.


 Ну так давайте тогда все вверх ногами или справа налево напечатаем....,вот ребята молодцы.........а как воспринимать действительность ,хочется ведь увидеть как это выглядит в оригинале,нам то проще пришел и посмотрел,а те кто хочет узнать как оно выглядит.....

----------


## Antique

> Ну так давайте тогда все вверх ногами или справа налево напечатаем....,вот ребята молодцы.........а как воспринимать действительность ,хочется ведь увидеть как это выглядит в оригинале,нам то проще пришел и посмотрел,а те кто хочет узнать как оно выглядит.....


 Угу, слишком вольно для изданий такого рода.

----------


## translator

волнует в Нарьянмаре... с какой стороны лестница? а Арки в любую сторону одинаковые. Видать, они так и думали...



> Угу, слишком вольно для изданий такого рода.


 Вы еще учитывайте, что раньше снимали на пленку. И ее, бывало, случайно переворачивали. Допустим, дали задание на съемку какому-то корреспонденту "Правды", он отснял, кинул пленки в конверт и отправил в Москву...

(Это сейчас цифровые аппараты на основании показаний встроенных акселерометров записывают в EXIF положение камеры в момент съемки, а раньше это передавалось на словах.)

Но я считаю это композиционным решением. И тут оно оправдано.

----------


## mlch

> http://odessa.sergekot.com/  Такой познавательный сайт, а форум там молчит...то ли нечего сказать,то ли не кому...


 Добавлю. К сожалению, и автор этого сайта давно тут, на Одесском форуме, не появлялся. А жаль.

----------


## translator

> В программе просмотра  лучше  включить двустраничный режим


 Не всегда получается. Там сдвижка на 1 страницу и уже парность не работает:

----------


## 115117

Мне,конечно,очень стыдно,а где у нас ныне улица Черноморская?

----------


## Trs

Добираетесь до Белинского угол Большой Арнаутской, спрашиваетe переулок Веры Инбер. А в нём уже висят указатели "Музей Паустовского >>>"

----------


## translator

> улица Черноморская?


 Бывшая Гефта.

----------


## Antique

> Добавлю. К сожалению, и автор этого сайта давно тут, на Одесском форуме, не появлялся. А жаль.


 Жаль, а хотелось бы увидеть продолжение исследований Приморского бульвара.

----------


## Пушкин

> Жаль, а хотелось бы увидеть продолжение исследований Приморского бульвара.


 Приморского или Французского? :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Приморского или Французского?


 Тьфу, Французского конечно  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Тьфу, Французского конечно


 О тож! :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Тьфу, Французского конечно


 Так у Сережи на сайте по Французскому очень много информации выложено.
Я, пожалуй, и не знаю, где можно найти что-то более полное.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Так у Сережи на сайте по Французскому очень много информации выложено.
> Я, пожалуй, и не знаю, где можно найти что-то более полное.


 Да, больше нигде нет, но автор в конце статей пишет: "Продолжение следует...   ".  Так что ждём продолжения ))

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений по фото, заходите. Очень понравился ракурс Аркадии, может у кого есть лучше качеством, поделитесь, а...! никогда такой не видел  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений по фото, заходите. Очень понравился ракурс Аркадии, может у кого есть лучше качеством, поделитесь, а...! никогда такой не видел


 Ракурс преотличнейший. Красиво было раньше - природа, пара изящных зданий и ничего лишнего.

----------


## kravshik

> Ракурс преотличнейший. Красиво было раньше - природа, пара изящных зданий и ничего лишнего.


 мне понравился это вид -очень необычный ракурс........ранее не видел такого..........

нестандартный вид Аркадийской балки внизу и трамвайчик на мосту 
5 баллов!

----------


## OMF

Вот он вагон маршрута 26а - удачная находка!!!

----------


## brassl

> мне понравился это вид -очень необычный ракурс........ранее не видел такого..........
> 
> нестандартный вид Аркадийской балки внизу и трамвайчик на мосту 
> 5 баллов!


 Спасибо

----------


## kravshik

у меня вопрос к уважаемому OMF-нашему гуру по эл. транспорту Одессы

как можно определить номер троллейбуса и по каким признакам Вы научились определять их.....если не секрет,
Вопрос возник- так как попадаются иногда фото транспорта с неразличимым номером -а то буду к Вам отправлять на экспертизу.....)))
не думаю ,что у них была настолько индивидуальная раскраска

Да и вообще интересно.....??
может кто подскажет тоже, у кого какие варианты...????


http://odessatrolley.com/PhotogalleryTb/225.htm

http://odessatrolley.com/PhotogalleryTb/110.htm

http://odessatrolley.com/PhotogalleryTb/202.htm

надеюсь за прямые ссылки меня простят-это ведь не реклама, вставлять ссылки просто с названием "ссылка" пока еще не получается

----------


## OMF

> у меня вопрос к уважаемому OMF-нашему гуру по эл. транспорту Одессы
> 
> как можно определить номер троллейбуса и по каким признакам Вы научились определять их.....если не секрет,
> Вопрос возник- так как попадаются иногда фото транспорта с неразличимым номером -а то буду к Вам отправлять на экспертизу.....)))
> не думаю ,что у них была настолько индивидуальная раскраска
> 
> Да и вообще интересно.....??
> может кто подскажет тоже, у кого какие варианты...????
> 
> ...


 Отвечу сам.
Некоторые (!) фото определены по догадкам и личным воспоминаниям. Это относится к 202 и 225. Уверенности на 100%, конечно нет, но по 202-му я это просто помню, по 225-му - уверен, т.к. из этой партии машин большинство ходило по другим маршрутам.
Что касается 110-го, то это в большей степени "волюнтаристское" решение. Дело в том, что я как уже писал выше, 30-го номера у МТБ не было (это был Киев-4), возможно, что ретушер фотографии решил по-своему (тем более, что издательство и типография не одесские), а 130-м он быть не мог по эмблеме. 
Таким же образом я определяю (вычисляю) спорные номера.

----------


## kravshik

> Отвечу сам.
> Некоторые (!) фото определены по догадкам и личным воспоминаниям. Это относится к 202 и 225. Уверенности на 100%, конечно нет, но по 202-му я это просто помню, по 225-му - уверен, т.к. из этой партии машин большинство ходило по другим маршрутам.
> Что касается 110-го, то это в большей степени "волюнтаристское" решение. Дело в том, что я как уже писал выше, 30-го номера у МТБ не было (это был Киев-4), возможно, что ретушер фотографии решил по-своему (тем более, что издательство и типография не одесские), а 130-м он быть не мог по эмблеме. 
> Таким же образом я определяю (вычисляю) спорные номера.


 Спасибо за ответ,не совсем уловил ответ,постараюсь понять.)).........

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в общем каталоге 2 305 файлов)

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-44.
Трамваи:

Привоз:

----------


## brassl

Good++++., спасибо за обновления альбома, посмотрел с большим удовольствием.

----------


## Shipshin

Уважаемые форумчане! Кто знает, как связаться с Нетребским?
Ответ можно в личку. Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## kravshik

> Уважаемые форумчане! Кто знает, как связаться с Нетребским?
> Ответ можно в личку. Заранее, спасибо.


 А почему в личку,если можно и здесь расскажите,есть желающие тоже с ним повидаться......

----------


## kravshik

может, кому интересно

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=563799
История Одессы
 хорошие и интересные книги по истории Одессы.

а что это у нас такое ,кто в курсе ,надо посмотреть,может тоже что-то полезное найдем....
*ОДЕССИКА*
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=95771

----------


## Pumik

> А почему в личку,если можно и здесь расскажите,есть желающие тоже с ним повидаться......


 ну вот в субботу можно было в музее Паустовского увидеть-услышать, ну я так понимаю, Вас там не было)))

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Все что накопал за сегодня  :smileflag:  Заходите.

----------


## 115117

и мне не удалось в субботу попасть,а книжечку хочется...

----------


## Pumik

книжки я вам могу достать хоть завтра))) но лучше в субботу, у меня детынеш в садик идет 1 сентября. Напишите кто хочет, цена как и на предыдущие издания 25 грн "Аура Пересыпи"

----------


## brassl

Так вроде ж на Садовой продается, или уже нет?

----------


## Trs

Подписываюсь на книгу! В известное время известной даты водил по городу людей (памятник Замменгофу уже смотрит на меня с отвращением), а посему быть на презентации не мог.

----------


## Pumik

> Подписываюсь на книгу! В известное время известной даты водил по городу людей (памятник Замменгофу уже смотрит на меня с отвращением), а посему быть на презентации не мог.


 ок, записала...
пишите в лс, а то меня еще в коммерции обвинять начнут)))

----------


## София Павловна

Я вот тут глядела,глядела и вроде нигде не видела,а может проглядела,  фото внутреннего убранства, а также дворового вида детской больницы им.Резника.
С детенкам на руках не пофоткаешь, но такую красоту редко встретишь. Надеюсь расписной потолок -давних времен, так неплохо сохранили,да и не только это.

----------


## Antique

> Надеюсь расписной потолок -давних времен, так неплохо сохранили,да и не только это.


 Сейчас так не рассписывают.

Если фотографируете, то главное, чтобы не заметили, синдром вахтёра у персонала различных заведений обычно находится в тяжёлой стадии.

----------


## kravshik

> Сейчас так не рассписывают.
> 
> Если фотографируете, то главное, чтобы не заметили, синдром вахтёра у персонала различных заведений обычно находится в тяжёлой стадии.


 Я обычно говорю- что я американский шпион и мне надо выполнить задание ЦРУ))))а так как спутник не увидит здесь внутри ,то вот я мол и помогаю технике....)))

реагируют кто как))))
но обычно если это бабушки,то я успеваю сфоткать раньше чем они поймут.....

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Большое спасибо Good++++. Заходите.
Продолжение следует  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Продолжение следует


 Уррррааааа!  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Смотрите что откопал в сетке. Никто не знает что за улица?

----------


## kravshik

> Есть немного дополнений. Большое спасибо Good++++. Заходите.
> Продолжение следует


 Небольшая просьба,с удовольствием смотрим твою галлерею!

если можно при дополнениях по возможности уточняй что именно дополнилось....их ведь не так много.....или хотя бы папку в которой они появились.....

а то раз и дополнения-и начинаешь перелопачивать аж всю галлерею,что-то ведь уже ложится в сами папки основные,не все дополнения остаются в свежих---т.е. в папке (*последние дополнения*) и скоки они держатся в этой папке

или сам подскажи нам как удобнее........
мысль принимается????

----------


## kravshik

> Смотрите что откопал в сетке. Никто не знает что за улица?
> Вложение 1458661


 похоже не Преображенскую идут от *нархоза* снизу,виден дом угловой на повороте и проходят дом на углу Елисаветинской..............

Улица вроде как вниз уходит ......похожий вид....

----------


## brassl

Мысль принимается. Последние дополнения держаться в папке "Последние дополнения", аж с 162 стр, не поленился, посмотрел. Там январь 2007 года, т.е., по-моему все очень просто. Смотрите с последней фото которой Вы не видели вперед к первой странице. Рад что галерея нравится.

----------


## Maksy

> Смотрите что откопал в сетке. Никто не знает что за улица?
> Вложение 1458661


 Похоже на древний фотошоп. Если основные моменты правильные, то судя по балконам и прочим деталям, похоже что снимали районе Преображенской 11.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Большое спасибо Good++++. Заходите.
Продолжение следует  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот и появился "хозяин" у особнячка по адресу ул. Дача Ковалевского, 14. Старинный забор снесён и готовится к вывозу на металлолом. Вместо него установили пластиковое УГ. Постамент, видимо, тоже исчезнет.

----------


## Окс металл

> Смотрите что откопал в сетке. Никто не знает что за улица?
> Вложение 1458661


 Мне почему-то сразу на ум пришла ул.Тираспольская

----------


## Antique

> Вот и появился "хозяин" у особнячка по адресу ул. Дача Ковалевского, 14. Старинный забор снесён и готовится к вывозу на металлолом. Вместо него установили пластиковое УГ. Постамент, видимо, тоже исчезнет.


 такую ограду снести... А какие были ворота...

----------


## krust

> Продолжение следует


 А вот и продолжение в виде двух открыток с внутренними видами магазина Бродского, находившийся до войны на Греческой угол Ришельевской.
Можно добавить как в раздел *интерьеры* так и в *Реклама. Торговля. Плакаты. Документы*

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Большое спасибо Good++++ и krust. Заходите.
Продолжение следует  :smileflag:   (в общем каталоге 2 365 файлов)

----------


## brassl

Не смог вытерпеть до завтрашних обновлений  :smileflag: 
Смотрите что откопал.
Седьмая и восьмая роты Одесского сводного полка во время взводных учений.

----------


## Psmith

Никогда не писал в этой теме, только читал и смотрел...
Раритетов не имею, посему - вопль восторга от благодарного посетителя: Вы, ребята, просто невероятные! Спасибо!

----------


## brassl

И вот еще, на закуску. Все что сегодня отыскал.

----------


## translator

Не нашел я такой темы на форуме.
Еще не решил, надо ли создавать. Эта тема кажется наиболее уместной.
Для тех, кто не вышел из дому или был на работе:
(а ссылка ушла сюда)

 :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> И вот еще, на закуску. Все что сегодня отыскал.
> Вложение 1466976


 Это Куликовое поле! видно знакомые дома,

сначала думал что на плацу Кадетского корпуса.....и на заднем плане   здания что на Артилерийской..........

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не нашел я такой темы на форуме.


 Откройте Городские новости и сплетни, а там найдёте тему С Днём рождения, Одесса.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-44:




Написано "Одесса 1941", но я что-то сомневаюсь, что в Одессе были бревенчатые дома...

----------


## translator

> Откройте Городские новости и сплетни, а там найдёте тему С Днём рождения, Одесса.


 И ссылочку бы сразу дали, раз удалось найти. Поиск по форуму никакущий. Или сразу все выдает, или ничего.

----------


## София Павловна

Взято тут: http://novchronic.ru/3520.htm

----------


## София Павловна

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RISvReunZ3U&feature=related

Впервые такое вижу!!!

----------


## София Павловна

1850г.?

----------


## mlch

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RISvReunZ3U&feature=related
> 
> Впервые такое вижу!!!


 Многое в нашей жизни когда-то происходит впервые.  :smileflag: 
(Вообще-то, это очень известные кадры.)

----------


## mlch

> 1850г.?


 Фантазии художника. Обсуждалось уже в этой теме.

----------


## София Павловна

> Многое в нашей жизни когда-то происходит впервые. 
> (Вообще-то, это очень известные кадры.)


 НЕ встречала. Хотя смотрела множество фильмов,док.фильмов...видать куда-то не добралась.

----------


## mlch

Извините, за небольшой кросспостинг, но не уверен, в какую тему лучше поместить.
Когда-то обсуждали тут, кажется, здание мельницы Ванштейна.


Обнаружил вчера, что оно прекрасно просматривается с Тещиного моста.

----------


## Виолетта27

Ребята, такой вопрос. Я понимаю, что ответ будет практически однозначно положительный, т.к. многие были соавторами проекта, но все же. Стоит купить диск с биографиями? Хотелось бы услышать (прочитать) ваши впечатления. Спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Ребята, такой вопрос. Я понимаю, что ответ будет практически однозначно положительный, т.к. многие были соавторами проекта, но все же. Стоит купить диск с биографиями? Хотелось бы услышать (прочитать) ваши впечатления. Спасибо


 Мне понравился. И содержанием и оформлением.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ребята, такой вопрос. Я понимаю, что ответ будет практически однозначно положительный, т.к. многие были соавторами проекта, но все же. Стоит купить диск с биографиями? Хотелось бы услышать (прочитать) ваши впечатления. Спасибо


 Колхоз дело добровольное. Я вступил, т.е купил. Покупал не зная содержания и как подаётся материал. Просмотрел. Скорее - ДА, чем - нет. Вещь нужная и стоящая, особенно для молодёжи, ведь многие хроникально-документальные кадры обороны Одессы видят впервые...

----------


## brassl

Я то же покупал не зная чего-как в нем устроено, мне понравилось, большое спасибо составителям

----------


## kravshik

> Извините, за небольшой кросспостинг, но не уверен, в какую тему лучше поместить.
> Когда-то обсуждали тут, кажется, здание мельницы Ванштейна.
> 
> 
> Обнаружил вчера, что оно прекрасно просматривается с Тещиного моста.


 и я чуток в паре повторюсь для наших тут в теме....)))
надеюсь нас простят

спасибо за такое сравнение,это на уже на макс. зуме..........у меня тоже была мысль поснимать что от нее осталось......
Красивое было здание- еще и с такой архитектурой как для пром здания..............

----------


## Antique

> Красивое было здание- еще и с такой архитектурой как для пром здания..............


 Тогда всё было красивое. Там рядом скотобойни шикарные. Во время войны мельницы бомбили в первую очередь. Мельнице Анатры 
больше досталось. не уцелела, эту удалось восстановить в 1949-м и может в 90-х проводили очередную реконструкцию, на дворовом фасаде цифры 1949 и 1992

----------


## exse

Одесса???

----------


## Antique

> Одесса???
> 
> Вложение 1471478


 Больше на Харьков похоже. Особенно на площадь Розы Люксембург.

----------


## mlch

> Одесса???
> 
> Вложение 1471478


 Обсуждали уже. Не Одесса.
Сошлись на том, что это Харьков.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Продолжение следует  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

Будучи в районе Лиманной "зашла на пару" минут на Куяльник)))... 
фото 1 Лиманная угол Жевахова гора), то здание, которое я упоминала,как дэпо или станцию.
фото 2 я так понимаю, бывшая дача доктора Ф.И.Яхимовича (довоенный санаторий им Н.А.Семашко)
фото 3 общежитие №4, бывшая дача "Аркадия" и ее окошко фото 4
фото 5 у подножия лесницы к разрушенному зданию сохранились лавовые плиты и фото 6 под асфальтом пытается пробиться брусчатка, которой был вымощены дороги на курорте

----------


## Pumik

фото 7,8 больница общества попечения неимущим , находится за храмом
фото 9,10 восстановленный храм Св.Пантелеймона Целителя

----------


## Pumik

потом идет комплекс зданий, состоящий из 3 частей, абсолютно разных по стилю, стоящих стена к стене.
Самый красивый дом №1, как мне сказала женщина, проживающая там 30 лет, что в этом корпусе проводились балы. 
фото 1 вид со стороны лимана
фото 2 фасад
фото 3 парадный вход (это моя напарница)))
фото 4 боковые парадные, левая вся застроенная внутри, она на фото, а правая вообще заложенна и сделано окно фото 5.
фото 5 хол 1 этажа

----------


## Pumik

фото 7 лестница
фото 8 специально для VicTur )))
фото 9 квартиры
фото 10,11,12 детали

----------


## Pumik

стена к стене начинается новый корпус, вероятнее всего это офицерский госпиталь 1914 года арх Ф.А.Троупянский (или вообще все 3 здания его рук дело, непонятно)
фото 4, вид со двора

----------


## Pumik

и последний дом, лестницу которого я показывала весной, соединенный башенкой.
на фото 3 дверь за которой лестница, ссори за оф, но один мой знакомый утверждает, что подобные блики, как на этом фото (внизу справа), это фантомы, так что дом интересен не только лестницей.

----------


## Pumik

со старыми корпусами, как их назвала старожилка "ракушка" - все понятно, их все видели, но вот какие детали, 
фото 1,2,3,4 это же гнезда ласточек?
фото 5 наверное Ленин?
фото 6 лиман 04.09.20010
все)))
спасибо за внимание и за плюсики, рада что Вам было интересно.

----------


## Antique

> Будучи в районе Лиманной "зашла на пару" минут на Куяльник)))... 
> фото 1 Лиманная угол Жевахова гора), то здание, которое я упоминала,как дэпо или станцию.


 Но жд линия на карте и близко не проходит.




> фото 2 я так понимаю, бывшая дача доктора Ф.И.Яхимовича (довоенный санаторий им Н.А.Семашко)
> фото 3 общежитие №4, бывшая дача "Аркадия" и ее окошко фото 4


 А почему №2, это не дача Аркадия? Я Скорее всего №2 и №3 - принадлежали одному хозяину, сначала появилось здание в кирпичном стиле ,а затем в 13-м 14-м появилось модерновое.




> стена к стене начинается новый корпус, вероятнее всего это офицерский госпиталь 1914 года арх Ф.А.Троупянский


 Это может быть лечебница общества попечения неимущих 12-го года.




> фото 9,10 восстановленный храм Св.Пантелеймона Целителя


 Он так восстановлен, что не очень сильно напоминает своего дореволюционного предшественника. (



> фото 1,2,3,4 это же гнезда ласточек?


 Да.

----------


## kravshik

> Будучи в районе Лиманной "зашла на пару" минут на Куяльник)))... 
> фото 1 Лиманная угол Жевахова гора), то здание, которое я упоминала,как дэпо или станцию.
> фото 2 я так понимаю, бывшая дача доктора Ф.И.Яхимовича (довоенный санаторий им Н.А.Семашко)
> фото 3 общежитие №4, бывшая дача "Аркадия" и ее окошко фото 4
> фото 5 у подножия лесницы к разрушенному зданию сохранились лавовые плиты и фото 6 под асфальтом пытается пробиться брусчатка, которой был вымощены дороги на курорте


 Большое спасибо за "пару мин. за Куяльник"-очень интересно и молодец что смогла спасти на фото то что еще сохранилось.!
*Есть предложение выбраться на Куяльник- побродить пока не холодно......
попробовать поизучать окружающую местность,пофотографировать что осталось ,предлагаю объединить усилия-выбраться форумной компанией кому интересно* 

еще пару моментов.
храм восстановили-а до приюта руки у храма еще не дошли-а жаль.............тоже интереснное здание..

*И еще а кто помнит башенку которая была посередине обрыва за домами в виде небольшой крепостной стены....в 90-х годах она была уничтожена ,находилась если стоять на старом кольце автобусов и маршруток спиной к бювету -она была сверху чуть левее???? 
что это была за башенка-давайте поищем ,вспомним....*

про нее упоминается в статьях из Вечерки"улицы рассказывают" помните была такая подборка материалов про многие улицы и городские объекты...может кстати у кого архив такой сохранился,у меня часть есть,только найти не могу,найду покажу здесь.......

----------


## Pumik

> Но жд линия на карте и близко не проходит.


 но стиль похож, я предполагаю





> А почему №2, это не дача Аркадия?


 это в книге В.П.Нетребского "Аура Пересыпи" с помощью Вячеслава Романова старожила и знатока Куяльника, создателя музея курорта, были установленны принадлежащие строения. И дальше по тексту, это мне надо всю статью пересказать))) в принципе я ее иллюстрировала



> Это может быть лечебница общества попечения неимущих 12-го года.
> Он так восстановлен, что не очень сильно напоминает своего дореволюционного предшественника. (


 лечебница за храмом, когда смотришь в ооочую, то понимаешь, что это упрощенный вариант и как всегда возле храма)))
а насчет церкви, то там был склад,потом ясли, что ж там могло остаться, но если посмотреть на старую популярную репродукцию, то как раз расположение окон, кристильня и вход-все на своем месте.

Ласточки, живут в благоприятных местах, раньше там действительно была благодать.

----------


## Pumik

> Большое спасибо за "пару мин. за Куяльник"-очень интересно и молодец что смогла спасти на фото то что еще сохранилось.!
> *Есть предложение выбраться на Куяльник- побродить пока не холодно......
> попробовать поизучать окружающую местность,пофотографировать что осталось ,предлагаю объединить усилия-выбраться форумной компанией кому интересно* 
> 
> еще пару моментов.
> храм восстановили-а до приюта руки у храма еще не дошли-а жаль.............тоже интереснное здание..
> 
> *И еще а кто помнит башенку которая была посередине обрыва за домами в виде небольшой крепостной стены....в 90-х годах она была уничтожена ,находилась если стоять на старом кольце автобусов и маршруток спиной к бювету -она была сверху чуть левее???? 
> что это была за башенка-давайте поищем ,вспомним....*
> ...


 насчет выбраться))) доказано практикой коллективно редко получается... я вероятно на следующих выходных опять поеду. 
В правой части приюта кто-то живет или сторожка, сразу за приютом идет вот та лесенка в никуда, с лавовыми плитами, подняться то поднялась, а дальше побоялась с ребенком идти, потому как пока я там лазила трижды появлялись бомжи и терялись в полуразрушенных корпусах. вот в этом самом приюте и возле "Аркадии"

----------


## exse

Одесса-33. Куяльник.

сан.Кагановича - гл.врач Ланцевкер (тел. 10-66),
                            зав.леч. Букшпан М.К.
                            зав.отд. Маевский В.И.
сан.Петровского - гл.врач  Ляховицер А.Г.
                             зав.отд. Жеватов Г.К.
                             зав.отд Зарницкий А.А.
сан.Ленина         - гл.врач Грилихес З.Г.
                              проф., консультант Кефер Л.И.
                              доц., зав.отд. Леви М.О.
                              зав.отд. Гинцбург Й.А.
сан.К.Маркса       - гл.врач Шмульсон Д.Б.
сан.Семашко      - гл.врач Мовшович Е.О.
сан.Ефимова      - гл.врач  Глущенко,
сан.№7               - гл.врач Шехтер З.В.
сан.№8               - гл.врач Корф,
поликлиника       - гл.врач  Сосновский А.Г.
грязелечебница  - гл.врач Генель М.Л.

----------


## Antique

> это в книге В.П.Нетребского "Аура Пересыпи" с помощью Вячеслава Романова старожила и знатока Куяльника, создателя музея курорта, были установленны принадлежащие строения. И дальше по тексту, это мне надо всю статью пересказать))) в принципе я ее иллюстрировала
> 
> лечебница за храмом, когда смотришь в ооочую, то понимаешь, что это упрощенный вариант и как всегда возле храма)))


 Это значит всё же сделали. Отлично. Тогда там ничего не сказано по поводу остальных трёх зданий между которыми расположен госпиталь для офицеров?




> и последний дом, лестницу которого я показывала весной, соединенный башенкой.


 Тут два разных здания. На первом фото модерн 20-го века (с полукруглым ризалитом) ,а на остальных - эклетичное здание 19-го века (с готическими перилами балкона и каменной баллюстрадой флигеля).




> а насчет церкви, то там был склад,потом ясли, что ж там могло остаться, но если посмотреть на старую популярную репродукцию, то как раз расположение окон, кристильня и вход-все на своем месте.


 Это да, но почему нельзя было восстановить как на фото? По сути половина здания придумана заново.




> но стиль похож, я предполагаю


 Сложно сказать. Такая кирпичная неоготика использовалась для различных общественных и промышленных зданий. На здании три дымохода. Это вполне мог быть небольшой заводик, мастерская или котельная.

----------


## translator

> Будучи в районе Лиманной "зашла на пару" минут на Куяльник)))...


 Вы можете снимать боком, но смотреть удобнее вертикально.  :smileflag:  Неужели так трудно повернуть фотографии влево на 90°? Не все же читают форум, лежа на боку.  :smileflag: 



> *Есть предложение выбраться на Куяльник- побродить пока не холодно...  форумной компанией кому интересно*


 Шашлык-машлык!

----------


## brassl

Ребята, есть пару видов, не знаю куда поставить.
Подскажите если кто знает.

Подписан в районе Деволановского спуска. А где точно не знаю. На спуске или рядом?

Вообще не подписан

??

----------


## Pumik

> Вы можете снимать боком, но смотреть удобнее вертикально.  Неужели так трудно повернуть фотографии влево на 90°? Не все же читают форум, лежа на боку.


 Вы меня конечно извините, но, подобные замечания не уместны, да и не приятны. Что я вам дурочка какая-то, которая фотографии не повернула, наверное у меня на то есть свои причины, такие как проблемы с редактором фотографий.

----------


## brassl

Пушкинская. Арка в честь приезда Николая II

----------


## Atelman

> Ребята, есть пару видов, не знаю куда поставить.
> Подскажите если кто знает.


 Первая фотография - действительно Деволановский спуск 11, там где клуб Амстердам, на третьей - Базарная 5, а на четвертой - Ришельевская угол Греческой, здание, где был магазин "Дельфин".

----------


## brassl

Огромное спасибо!!!
А может знаете где и это снимали?

----------


## Trs

На фото видны трамвайные пути, причём уже перешитые на широкую колею. 
Посмотреть какие линии были перешиты к 1941 году можно здесь, думаю, это поможет в определении.

----------


## exse

> Ребята, есть пару видов, не знаю куда поставить.
> Подскажите если кто знает.
> Вложение 1475420
> Подписан в районе Деволановского спуска. А где точно не знаю. На спуске или рядом?
> Вложение 1475423
> Вообще не подписан
> Вложение 1475424
> ??
> Вложение 1475426


 №2 и №4 выставлял я  в этой теме и, как помнится, их не опознали.

----------


## Atelman

Может это Прохоровская и снято в сторону Дальницкой? И пути 21-го трамвая.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Большое спасибо Good++++. Заходите.
Продолжение следует :smileflag: .

У меня вопрос по папке "улица Базарная", там всего два подписанных вида, не похожих друг на друга, но одинаково подписанных. У кого есть какие мнения? Может было два еврейских сиротских дома на разных улицах.? Тогда где какой?

----------


## OMF

> На фото видны трамвайные пути, причём уже перешитые на широкую колею. 
> Посмотреть какие линии были перешиты к 1941 году можно здесь, думаю, это поможет в определении.


 Не видно проводов, да и рельсы как-то не трамвайно лежат. Линии широкой колеи работали в войну (кроме Люстдорфской), так что это не там.

----------


## victor.odessa

> У меня вопрос по папке "улица Базарная", там всего два подписанных вида, не похожих друг на друга, но одинаково подписанных. У кого есть какие мнения? Может было два еврейских сиротских дома на разных улицах.? Тогда где какой?


 Открываем Всемирный клуб одесситов. Прогулки по Одессе, ул.Базарная. Читаем:
"Дом № 5 сейчас значительно перестроен. В прошлом это были корпуса известного в Одессе Еврейского сиротского дома. 
В 1879 г. потомственный почетный гражданин города Абрам Маркович Бродский пожертвовал 50 тысяч рублей на сооружение специального здания сиротского дома для еврейских детей обоего пола.

В 1890 г. город отвел 40 десятин земли, на которых была создана подведомственная сиротскому дому земледельческая ферма на 35 воспитанников. В дополнение к этому, в 1910 году был сооружен второй сиротский дом еще на 50 мест".
Отсюда следует, что еврейских сиротских домов было два. Базарная,5 и ?

Александр РОЗЕНБОЙМ "ТАКОЙ СЕБЕ ПЕРЕУЛОК"
"Открытие стараниями А.М. Бродского еврейского Сиротского дома в Одессе было великим делом, но, к сожалению, полностью проблемы не решило, поскольку оставалось еще немало детей, которые, не будучи сиротами, пребывали в крайне тяжелом, чреватом всякими неприятностями, положении. Посему и было в 1899 году учреждено «Общество попечения о бедных и бесприютных еврейских детях» с целью «дать приют бесприютным детям и отстранить от них случайное влияние улицы».Общество имело свой интернат, столовую, мастерскую для занятий рукодельем, но в самую первую очередь открыло в доме №14 по Авчинниковскому переулку дневной приют, где, как писал современник, «дети, помимо материального пропитания, получили бы первые элементы нормального умственного и нравственного воспитания». 
Какие мысли?

----------


## brassl

Значит какой-то из видов по Авчинниковскому, 14. Если сохранился можно посмотреть, если нет, то сложнее.... Спасибо за подсказку.

----------


## mlch

> а на четвертой - Ришельевская угол Греческой, здание, где был магазин "Дельфин".


 Нет. Это не оно.
Обсуждали эту фотографию какое-то время назад.
Идентифицировать не смогли. Но это не Греческая 21. Там четыре этажа. И его не надстраивали после войны.
Есть и другие отличия.

----------


## briz

> Нет. Это не оно.
> Обсуждали эту фотографию какое-то время назад.
> Идентифицировать не смогли. Но это не Греческая 21. Там четыре этажа. И его не надстраивали после войны.
> Есть и другие отличия.


   Преображенская угол Греческой. Сейчас там "Жарю-парю".

----------


## mlch

> Преображенская угол Греческой. Сейчас там "Жарю-парю".


 Тоже нет, к сожалению. Хотя и похоже.
Балконы другие и стена над третьим этажом.

----------


## OMF

Здание разрушено до основания и после войны не восстановлено.
Это угол Ришельевской и Греческой, здание НАПРОТИВ Дельфина (там был Дом Ткани)

----------


## victor.odessa

А если рассмотреть местонахождение разрушенного дома по адресу Нежинская / Льва Толстого ?
Вложение 1477489

----------


## mlch

> Здание разрушено до основания и после войны не восстановлено.
> Это угол Ришельевской и Греческой, здание НАПРОТИВ Дельфина (там был Дом Ткани)


 Опять нет.
Тот дом имел скругленный угол, а не срезанный.
Он есть у Вас на сайте.  :smileflag:  http://odessatrolley.com/Photogallery1/10.htm

----------


## mlch

> А если рассмотреть местонахождение разрушенного дома по адресу Нежинская / Льва Толстого ?
> Вложение 1477489


 Эркер, купол...
Нет. Не он.

----------


## SaMoVar

Во время бомбёжек больше всего пострадала часть города около порта. Бомбардировщики часто сбрасывали бомбы не долетая до порта из-за плотного зенитного огня. Ришельевская/Греческая подходит под район, значительно пострадавший от бомбёжек.
Кстати, наибольшие разрушения приносили подводные мины, которые не долетали до моря. Воронки от них были огромными, а при попадании в здание его можно было сразу стирать с карты.

----------


## briz

> Здание разрушено до основания и после войны не восстановлено.
> Это угол Ришельевской и Греческой, здание НАПРОТИВ Дельфина (там был Дом Ткани)


   Позволю себе не согласиться. Я тоже поначалу подумал на это здание.
Но... Обратите внимание на купол.

----------


## translator

это не Ришельевская/Дерибасовская, Где был колбасный магазин?

----------


## mlch

> это не Ришельевская/Дерибасовская, Где был колбасный магазин?


 Это вряд-ли.

----------


## Скрытик

> а на четвертой - Ришельевская угол Греческой, здание, где был магазин "Дельфин".


 Категорически несогласен!
Мы долго обсуждали это фото, это не Греческая, точнее точно не этот дом. Я даже приводил фото этого здания.

----------


## Скрытик

Больше всего похоже на здание Преображенская угол Еврейской, но там тоже много отличий. Скорее всего его уже нет "в живых"

----------


## OMF

> Опять нет.
> Тот дом имел скругленный угол, а не срезанный.
> Он есть у Вас на сайте.  http://odessatrolley.com/Photogallery1/10.htm


 Я смотрел именно туда, и мне показалось, что это тот же дом.
Купола нет, как нет и всей крыши и перекрытий, только стены; балкон второго этажа очень похож. Таких мест - с полными разрушениями, но на улицах с трамвайными путями, в городе было раз-два и обчелся. Да еще и этажность подходит...

----------


## Trs

А что было на месте сталинки на углу переулка Жукова и Греческой? Я присмотрелся к лепнине третьего этажа на фотографии и меня стали терзать смутные сомнения - очень напоминает соседний с ней дом

----------


## Antique

Здания с такими разрушениями не восстанавливают ,если только оно не исключительной ценности. Дома нет в живых. В городе достаточно угловых сталинок, где могло располагаться это здание.

----------


## Pumik

> А что было на месте сталинки на углу переулка Жукова и Греческой? Я присмотрелся к лепнине третьего этажа на фотографии и меня стали терзать смутные сомнения - очень напоминает соседний с ней дом


 та, где сейчас лепнина с балконов отваливается? кстати, очень может быть. и схожесть утраченного дома , с домом на другом конце квартала (Жарю парю) может быть не случайная.
На углу Колодезного и Греческой дом №8 принадлежал Юровскому (по справочнику Вся Одесса 1902-1903 гг) и его площадь составляла 329 кв саженей, а дом на углу Греческой и Преображенской (Жарю Парю) 338 кв саженей, так что по площади они были примерно одинаковые. Плюс согласно Нетребскому "Аура Переулков" часть 2, дом №13 Колодезный переулок (Антошка) был полностью разрушен во время бомбежки 1941 года.

Сталинка на углу Греческой и Вице-адмирала Жукова, построена в 1953 году (арх М.А.Кацем и В.Л.Фельдштейном) описание из книги 1984 г "Высота его четырех этажей, обращеных на улицу Карла Либкнехта, полность совпадает с прилигающим домом, а корпус, выходящий на ул.Вице-адмирала Жукова, имеет уже пять этажей, так как в цокольной части устроены не ателье, а жилые помещения. Оба корпуса соединены дугообразнымв плане объемом, который над карнизом превращается в круглый барабан, увенчанный куполом. Здание отличается хорошо найденным ритмом оконных проемов, гармоничностью пропорций, удобной планировкой."
в этой же книге как я понимаю перечисленны и частично описаны все угловые "сталинки" : Дерибасовская, 14;Ленина и Карла Либкнехта, Пушкинская, 21; Горького и Советской милиции; Бебеля, 36; Ленина, 19; Пастера,50; Пастера 21 и Пастера, 23; Горького, 18-24; группа из 3 домов на Шолом-Алейхма, бульвар Пролетарский,43.
Так что можно из этого перечня выбрать наиболее подходящее местоположение.
Я уже очень склоняюсь, к варианту Вице-адмирала Жукова угол Греческая, Trs - молодец!!!

----------


## Abag

Добрый день. Если это ул. Гречиская угол Вице адмирала Жукова, то возникает следующий вопрос. Судя по одежеде людей на фотографии это не летнее время, а фасад должен выходить на северную сторону, но он полностью залит солнечным светом. Значит это скорее всего либо южная сторона, либо возможно восточная или западная, но точно не северная.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Сообщение от Pumik  
Будучи в районе Лиманной "зашла на пару" минут на Куяльник)))... 
фото 1 Лиманная угол Жевахова гора), то здание, которое я упоминала,как дэпо или станцию.

[QUOTE=Antique;14367687]Но жд линия на карте и близко не проходит.

Да там действительно от ЖД метров 50. Но надо учитывать что здесь ходил трамвай на Куяльник. А до этого еще была ЖД на Куяльник. А в советское время, здесь был небольшой химический заводик, по слухам, частью подземный. Если пойти от развилки по дороге на Жевехову гору, то еще можно увидеть разбросанные в безпорядке автоклавы.

----------


## Antique

> Но надо учитывать что здесь ходил трамвай на Куяльник.


 Трамвай начал ходить уже в те времена, когда этому зданию было десятка два лет.




> А до этого еще была ЖД на Куяльник.


 Депо могло быть где угодно. Достаточно удобных мест на станции "Куяльник" (800м на северовосток от рассматриваемой точки), и в 2,5 км в на пересыпи есть депо.




> А до этого еще была ЖД на Куяльник.


 Ветка на Куяльник была не ближе от здания, чем современные пути.




> А в советское время, здесь был небольшой химический заводик, по слухам, частью подземный. Если пойти от развилки по дороге на Жевехову гору, то еще можно увидеть разбросанные в безпорядке автоклавы.


 Тем вероятнее, что до революции это тоже был завод. Скорее всего это корпус какой-то мастерской, кирпичного или керамического завода. Здание практически под горой находится, а следовательно сырья достаточно.

----------


## brassl

Никто не подскажет точный адрес?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Никто не подскажет точный адрес?
> Вложение 1482816


 Я думаю это Старопортофранковская,14.

----------


## Maksy

Скорее Старопортофранковская 36

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Цитата:Сообщение от Antique
Тем вероятнее, что до революции это тоже был завод. Скорее всего это корпус какой-то мастерской, кирпичного или керамического завода. Здание практически под горой находится, а следовательно сырья достаточно.[/QUOTE]

Возможно мастерские. Для кирпичного и керамического заводов нужны карьеры. Чего рядом не наблюдается. Но зато напротив, на месте бензозапрвки было кладбище, убранное, если не ошибаюсь, в начале 90х.

----------


## victor.odessa

Не похоже. Старопортофранковская, 34-36 - Эти здания принадлежали мещанскому обществу.
Вложение 1483155
Есть ещё одно здание напоминающее здание на фотографии - Старопортофранковская,32, но там размещалось девичье шестиклассное училище.

----------


## brassl

Не факт что название фото под которым я ее выставил правильное. Подписывающий ее мог и ошибиться. Так что может это и другое училище, а может и вообще не училище. Дом под номером 34-36 очень похож, и окна и башенка и резьба карниза. Просто вид с другой стороны.

----------


## victor.odessa

Возможно, это здание? Но здесь размещалось девичье училище. Для сравнения нужен другой ракурс, но у меня нет.
Вложение 1483193

----------


## brassl

Не знаю, надо поехать посмотреть, но мне ближе 34-36, на фото дорога идет как под спуск в сторону автовокзала. Очень похоже. А смотрим по фото в сторону Старопортофранковской. А?

----------


## Скрытик

> Не знаю, надо поехать посмотреть, но мне ближе 34-36, на фото дорога идет как под спуск в сторону автовокзала. Очень похоже. А смотрим по фото в сторону Старопортофранковской. А?


 Да, это угол Мечникова.

----------


## brassl

Да. И мне так кажется. И это угловое здание на Старопортофранковской, только вид от Мечникова (ставлю в общий архив. С пополнением  :smileflag: )

----------


## Pumik

Вернусь ко вчерашнему разрушенному дому, проехалась сегодня по Греческой/вице-адмирала Жукова, первый этаж и карниз, действительно как скопирован, с того разрушенного, так что наверное с ним все ясно.)))

----------


## Antique

> Да. И мне так кажется. И это угловое здание на Старопортофранковской, только вид от Мечникова (ставлю в общий архив. С пополнением )


 




> Возможно мастерские. Для кирпичного и керамического заводов нужны карьеры. Чего рядом не наблюдается. Но зато напротив, на месте бензозапрвки было кладбище, убранное, если не ошибаюсь, в начале 90х.


 На спутниковом снимке видно не поросшие травой выработки. К тому же есть данные, что до революции с жеваховой горы добывали глину на кирпичи, и неподалёку был ряд профильных заводов. Но сложно угадать точное предназначение, хорошо бы сравнить с чем нибудь подобным.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> На спутниковом снимке видно не поросшие травой выработки. К тому же есть данные, что до революции с жеваховой горы добывали глину на кирпичи, и неподалёку был ряд профильных заводов. Но сложно угадать точное предназначение, хорошо бы сравнить с чем нибудь подобным.


 Выработки на Жеваховой горе, относятся к кирпичному заводу, находящемуся в районе Большевика. Недалеко от обсуждаемого здания, действительно находится что-то, похожее на карьер, но это катакомбы, небольшие по объему, специально обрушенные в конце 80х. Рядом с этим зданием, вдоль железной дороги, когда-то стояли неплохие для этого района здания, дореволюционной постройки, но их снесли в 70е, прокладывая на поселок Котовского водовод.

----------


## brassl

Народ, вот новое. Это где?

----------


## Pumik

> Народ, вот новое. Это где?
> Вложение 1486046


 Где только такое фото (и другие) можно откапать? :smileflag: 
что-то знакомое, похоже на Льва Толстого или Нежинская...

----------


## Скрытик

Мне тоже кажется Толстого, там где ЗАГС центрального района.

----------


## Pumik

> Мне тоже кажется Толстого, там где ЗАГС центрального района.


 нет, не ЗАГС, хотя очень похоже, ЗАГС узнаю сразу, 7 лет направляясь из школы простоять на троллейбусной остановке напротив него, 5 лет назад там расписаться.
фото с сайта www.obodesse.at.ua
но что-то рядом

----------


## brassl

И я не знаю что это. Есть еще пару фото откопанные в том же месте, но давайте по порядку... :smileflag: . За пару дней выложу все.

----------


## Pumik

> И я не знаю что это. Есть еще пару фото откопанные в том же месте, но давайте по порядку.... За пару дней выложу все.


 нужно начинать искать от  сестер милосердия и т.д.

----------


## SaMoVar

Лазарет Д... .....
Красного креста

Ориентировочная дата снимка имеется?

----------


## brassl

> Лазарет Д... .....
> Красного креста
> 
> Ориентировочная дата снимка имеется?


 Если не врут то 14 апреля 1915 года

----------


## OdGen

> Где только такое фото (и другие) можно откапать?
> что-то знакомое, похоже на Льва Толстого или Нежинская...


 Соскучились?  :smileflag: .

Такое (и другие) фото можно откопать в *Центральном государственном архиве кинофотодокументов Санкт-Петербурга* (ЦГАКФФД). Вот прямая ссылка на данную серию, скаченную в мае 2008 г. с недавно открывшегося тогда обновленного сайта архива

http://photoarchive.spb.ru:9090/www/showChildObjects.do?object=2001799551

Обсуждаемое фото подписано так:
11. Шифр   П 97 сн. 11
Аннотация   *Вид на здание лазарета Дамского комитета Красного Креста*, украшенного к приезду императорской фамилии (посетившей лазарет во время пребывания в городе).
Дата съемки   14 апреля 1915 г.
Место съемки   Одесса г

Правда, на тот момент фото можно было скачивать в таком виде

 а сейчас нет.

Дневники императора Николая II

1915 год

14-го апреля. Вторник.
Чудная летняя погода. В 9 час. приехал в Одессу. По дороге в собор стояла масса войск, учебных заведений и народа. Порядок был удивительный. На Куликовом поле состоялся смотр войскам, входящим в состав десантного корпуса. Радовался увидеть дорогой Гвардейский экипаж в боевом составе. *Посетил* военный госпиталь и *городской лазарет Сосновской* и склад-мастерскую Никитиной. Вернулся в поезд в 2 часа. Завтракал с Кириллом и высш. начальством на ходу. На многих станциях выходил к построенным эшелонам, все части Кавказской стрелковой дивизии сосредоточивались в Одессу. Вечером поиграл. 

15-го апреля. Среда.
Погода резко изменилась и сделалось холодно. В 8.45 прибыл в Николаев, где я был с Папa и Мамa в 1886 году. 

Любовь Семеновна Сосновская - супруга одесского градоначальника Ивана Васильевича Сосновского.

Что касается идентификации здания, то обычно лазареты открывались в гимназиях.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Большое спасибо Good++++ и OdGen. Заходите.
Продолжение следует :smileflag:

----------


## krust

> Подскажите кто знает.
> Санаторий Белый цветок, это нынешняя гор.туб больница №1, Прибрежный, 17?


 


> Насколько я знаю, часть санатория "Белый цветок" застраивали коттеджами с одноименным названием.


 


> Начиная с 1911 года в Одессе проводился день “Белого цветка”, благодаря средствам собранным в этот день уже в 1912 году в доме Яворского по улице Нежинской, 64 была открыта амбулатория для больных туберкулезом. За год ее посетило 5643 человека.
> В 1913 году был построен туберкулёзный детский санаторий "Белый цветок", *расположенный на 11-й станции Черноморской дороги  (ул.Вавилова 5).* Здание санатория было рассчитано на 60 человек.
> Одной из учредительниц Одесского общества борьбы с туберкулезом и организатором этого санатория была Софья Витте


 Извиняюсь спросить, сохранились где то описания или фото, этого не так давно уничтоженного санатория? Возможно ещё свежи в памяти внешний вид строений и архитектура данного комплекса, которые помогут определить причастность этих двух открыток именно к Одессе.
Заранее благодарен за помощь.

----------


## OdGen

Всегда пожалуйста  :smileflag: .

----------


## OdGen

Не буду комментировать - ибо не читал и не смотрел. Качайте, смотрите, читайте, кому интересно 
http://kruk.odessa.ua/

----------


## OdGen

> Извиняюсь спросить, сохранились где то описания или фото, этого не так давно уничтоженного санатория? Возможно ещё свежи в памяти внешний вид строений и архитектура данного комплекса, которые помогут определить причастность этих двух открыток именно к Одессе.
> Заранее благодарен за помощь.


 Конечно сохранились! Только добраться до них может быть, нелегко. Нужно смотреть одесские газеты (вернее, иллюстрированные приложения к ним) начиная с 1913 г., когда был открыт санаторий (если дата правильная). Возможно, общество выпускало свои издания, бюллетни и т.д. Пару месяцев назад на одном из аукционов (кажется, ebay) выставлялось фото в санатории, но близко от здания, его не было видно полностью.

Кстати София Витте умерла в июне 1917 г. в Одессе как раз от туберкулеза легких.

----------


## krust

> Конечно сохранились! Только добраться до них может быть, нелегко. Нужно смотреть одесские газеты (вернее, иллюстрированные приложения к ним) начиная с 1913 г., когда был открыт санаторий (если дата правильная). Возможно, общество выпускало свои издания, бюллетни и т.д. Пару месяцев назад на одном из аукционов (кажется, ebay) выставлялось фото в санатории, но близко от здания, его не было видно полностью.
> 
> Кстати София Витте умерла в июне 1917 г. в Одессе как раз от туберкулеза легких.


 Спасибо за ответ. Конечно, я помню эту фотографию, группа лиц на крыльце какого то дома, с цветочными корзинами, лентами через плечо и ромашками в петлицах. Хозяин фото продавал её как "День Белого цветка в Одессе". Но идентифицировать её как Одесская сложно, так же как и показанные мною открытки. Так и думал, что здесь без библиотеки не обойтись. Но к сожалению они не работают в ночное время и остаётся одна надежда на e-net.
Можно конечно пойти методом исключения. День Белого цветка отмечался во многих городах Российской империи, но не думаю, что создание туберкулёзных санаториев с одноимённым названием было повсеместным. А может и здесь Одесса оказалась впереди планеты всей?!

----------


## Maksy

> Извиняюсь спросить, сохранились где то описания или фото, этого не так давно уничтоженного санатория? Возможно ещё свежи в памяти внешний вид строений и архитектура данного комплекса, которые помогут определить причастность этих двух открыток именно к Одессе.
> Заранее благодарен за помощь.


 Я конечно могу ошибаться, но обе фотографии не Одесса, по нескольким причинам. Первое сами здания, для Одессы крайне не характерны вертикальные линии, и деревянных домов тоже не густо. Потом деревья - ель или сосна с трёхэтажный дом в Одессе мало реально. Ну и много снега, хотя после последней зимы это вряд ли аргумент.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Большое спасибо OdGen. Заходите.
Продолжение следует :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

> Первое сами здания, для Одессы крайне не характерны вертикальные линии, и деревянных домов тоже не густо. Потом деревья - ель или сосна с трёхэтажный дом в Одессе мало реально.


 Было там такое. Старые ели до сих пор остались в том районе. Парк у санатория был просто замечательным. Всё унтчтожено((

----------


## brassl

Ребята надо помощь. Просматривал папку "Сабанеев мост" - предпоследний вид, где подписано "Окружной суд". Это разве этот мост????

----------


## Скрытик

> Ребята надо помощь. Просматривал папку "Сабанеев мост" - предпоследний вид, где подписано "Окружной суд". Это разве этот мост????


 Походу это вообще не Одесса. Или очень искаженные пропорции в размерах.

----------


## brassl

> Походу это вообще не Одесса. Или очень искаженные пропорции в размерах.


 Вы имеете ввиду что мост искажен в пропорциях?? Или здания рядом?

----------


## OdGen

> Спасибо за ответ. Конечно, я помню эту фотографию, группа лиц на крыльце какого то дома, с цветочными корзинами, лентами через плечо и ромашками в петлицах. Хозяин фото продавал её как "День Белого цветка в Одессе". Но идентифицировать её как Одесская сложно, так же как и показанные мною открытки. Так и думал, что здесь без библиотеки не обойтись. Но к сожалению они не работают в ночное время и остаётся одна надежда на e-net.
> Можно конечно пойти методом исключения. День Белого цветка отмечался во многих городах Российской империи, но не думаю, что создание туберкулёзных санаториев с одноимённым названием было повсеместным. А может и здесь Одесса оказалась впереди планеты всей?!


 
Да, именно это фото я имел в виду. А проблема в библиотеке совсем иная. Проблема - в доступе к старым газетам, в том числе и с иллюстрациями.

----------


## OdGen

> Ребята надо помощь. Просматривал папку "Сабанеев мост" - предпоследний вид, где подписано "Окружной суд". Это разве этот мост????


 Преблемы узнать, где располагался окружной суд в конкретный год нет.

----------


## OdGen

Начали продвигать идею о переименовании Кирпичного переулка в переулок Каркашадзе
http://zars.ua/karkashadze/

 Вчера по этому поводу был прямой эфир у Поковского на "Новой Одессе" с участием уважаемых лиц. В ряде газет ("Вечерняя Одесса", "Юг") опубликована статья  
http://yug.odessa.ua/index.php/home/arc/994

----------


## brassl

Посмотрите, не похоже? Только на новом виде дома во второй линии, дорога застроена.

----------


## Pinky

Похоже. Справа вверху, на новом виде, чётко виден фрагмент идентичного здания на старом виде.

----------


## Скрытик

> Походу это вообще не Одесса. *Или очень искаженные пропорции* в размерах.


  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Посмотрите, не похоже? Только на новом виде дома во второй линии, дорога застроена.
> Вложение 1497018
> 
> Вложение 1497019


 Конечно. Это Строгановский мост, а не Сабанеев.

----------


## brassl

Все подправил по мостам. Всем спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.  Заходите.
Продолжение следует  :smileflag:   (в общем архиве 2404 файла)

----------


## Trs

Вчера попал на кусочек программы про реставрацию фасадов.

В планах ещё дом на Пушкинской, 6, если правильно запомнил (с длинным ажурным балконом, угловой) и Преображенская, 62. 

Тем временем реставрация Пастера, 56-58 продвигается стремительно и довольно неплохо. А с Пастера, 50 леса сняты без проведения работ.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Продолжение следует  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Вчера попал на кусочек программы про реставрацию фасадов.
> 
> В планах ещё дом на Пушкинской, 6, если правильно запомнил (с длинным ажурным балконом, угловой) и Преображенская, 62. 
> 
> Тем временем реставрация Пастера, 56-58 продвигается стремительно и довольно неплохо. А с Пастера, 50 леса сняты без проведения работ.


  Интересно, ни кто не считал количество зданий в лесах по моему этих Потёмкинских деревень гораздо больше чем 52...

----------


## Pumik

> Интересно, ни кто не считал количество зданий в лесах по моему этих Потёмкинских деревень гораздо больше чем 52...


 так, вроде ж, Trs и ведет учет...

----------


## densen2002

Фильм об Одессе с участием Олега Губаря

смотреть

Год выпуска: 2006
Страна: Украина
Жанр: Документальный
Продолжительность: 00:48:03
Перевод: Не требуется
Русские субтитры: нет
Режиссер: Мария Клименко
Описание: Фильм о старой , доброй Одессе, которую помнят и никогда не забудут многие поколения людей живших в этом городе. Старые одесские дворы, привоз. Ностальгия, ностальгия , ностальгия …
Фильм содержит несколько интервью с настоящими одесситами, жителями Одессы.
Качество: DVDRip
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: DivX
Аудио кодек: MP3
Видео: DivX 5 704x528 25.00fps 1327Kbps
Аудио: MPEG Audio Layer 3 48000Hz stereo 128Kbps

----------


## Пушкин

> Фильм об Одессе с участием Олега Губаря
> 
> смотреть
> 
> Год выпуска: 2006
> Страна: Украина
> Жанр: Документальный
> Продолжительность: 00:48:03
> Перевод: Не требуется
> ...


  Спасибо!

----------


## brassl

Ребята, не у кого нет в электронном варианте этой книги?? В Одессе она не продавалась??
http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/kultura/12969.php

----------


## Скрытик

Вот торент линк для "*Одесса Мама*"
http://dl.rutracker.org/forum/dl.php?t=1911074

----------


## OdGen

> Ребята, не у кого нет в электронном варианте этой книги?? В Одессе она не продавалась??
> http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/kultura/12969.php


 мне ее в клубе одесситов показывали недавно. Но не знаю, есть ли она у них в продаже.

----------


## Trs

Да, посильно веду учёт лесам я. Но, т.к. мои маршруты сильно ограничены в настоящее время (дом - универ - дом - универ...) и в по-человечески в город выбираюсь только на выходных, ничего нового пока не не нашёл.

Если где-то поставили новые леса, сообщайте, буду рад.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Продолжение следует :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

Не подскажите, как проходила линия 5-го трамвая на его конечной в районе Староконного рынка до реконструкции рынка? Предпоследняя остановка была до поворота с Джержинского (ныне Колонтаевская) на Вегера (ныне Косвенная). Дальше трамвай делал небольшой круг и возвращался на Вегера. Так вот, как же этот круг проходил? Получается, что часть этого маршрута ныне застроена рынком?

----------


## OMF

На Одессе на колесах это показано - см. раздел История маршрутов http://odessatrolley.com/Maps_Historic/H05a.htm.
Трамвай шел по Вегера, потом после Ленинградской сворачивал налево, потом опять налево на "вторую" часть Вегера, там была конечная, потом по Ленинградской возвращался обратно

----------


## vivi4

Снимок 2004 года

----------


## OdGen

спасибо!

----------


## Trs

Кому был интересен список лесов - вот он. В любое время его можно просмотреть здесь. Обращаю внимание - список основан не на официальных документах, а на личных наблюдениях.

Просьба прояснить ситуацию с выделенными синим адресами, давно не появлялся там.

*Белинского*
5 - работы

*Бунина*
8 - работы

*Дворянская*
8 - см. Садовая, 9
10 - работы

*Жуковского*
22 - см. Ришельевская, 17

*Екатерининская*
85 - работы

*Малая Арнаутская*
54 - см. Ришельевская, 68
60 - см. Екатерининская, 85
*
Пантелеймоновская*
28 - установка

*Пастера*
19 - работы
50 - леса демонтированы, работы не велись
56-58 - работы близятся к завершению
62 - работы

*Преображенская*
11л - работы
13 - работы
14 - работы
62 - предполагается установка
64 - работы
*
Пушкинская*
6 - предполагается установка
25 - работы

*Ришельевская*
17 - работы
55 - работы
68 - установка

*Садовая*
9 - работы
12 - см. Дворянская, 10

*Софиевская*
9 - работы
11 - работы
13 - работы
23 - работы

*Торговая*
14 - см. Пастера, 19
16 - см. Пастера, 19

*Троицкая*
37 - работы (вкл. флигель)

*Утёсова*
11 - работы

*Щепкина (Елисаветинская)*
4 - см. Пастера, 19
23 - см. Преображенская, 11л

----------


## Ardito

На Белинского работы идут, и вполне активно. Также работы ведутся на фасаде здания по Б. Арнаутской, 55 (угол Ришельевской). Леса установлены на Пантелеймоновской, 28.

----------


## brassl

Народ, надо помощь в определении вида. Мысль есть, но надо мнение клуба  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Бунина.

----------


## Pinky

Согласен, только где мост? Хотя, купол филармонии и подьём после Польской, сомнений не оставляет.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, а где тут купол филармонии на фото? Я не разглядел

----------


## Скрытик

> Ребята, а где тут купол филармонии на фото? Я не разглядел


 Слева на фото.
Мост как раз в центре, где светлая полоска с пешеходами.
А передний план это Канатная.ИМХО.

----------


## translator

Похоже таки на Бунина, что что-то слишком близко пирамидка якобы "филармонии"... Сейчас там 2-этажный дом... вот это и не вяжется...
А как вариант с Греческой? Когда там мост появился?

----------


## Скрытик

> *Преображенская*
> 11л - работы
> 13 - работы
> 62 - предполагается установка
> 64 - работы


 Добавлю. 
Преображенская 14, Грековка - работы.

----------


## mlch

> Народ, надо помощь в определении вида. Мысль есть, но надо мнение клуба 
> Вложение 1510695


 Бунина, вне всякого сомнения.




> Согласен, только где мост? Хотя, купол филармонии и подьём после Польской, сомнений не оставляет.


 На месте мост.
И силуэт "Красной" напротив филармонии просматривается.




> Похоже таки на Бунина, что что-то слишком близко пирамидка якобы "филармонии"... Сейчас там 2-этажный дом... вот это и не вяжется...
> А как вариант с Греческой? Когда там мост появился?


 Строгановский мост на Греческой появился раньше, чем на Полицейской (Бунина). Но на фото - явно Бунина.

----------


## Скрытик

> А как вариант с Греческой? Когда там мост появился?


 На Греческой должен быть шпиль Собора, я на нее тоже сначала подумал.

----------


## translator

шпиль собора вполне поместится за складками местности. Проверьте. Даже с 6 этажа Афины не просматривается Канатная, только верхушки казарм видны.



> На Греческой должен быть шпиль Собора, я на нее тоже сначала подумал.


 Но я тоже склоняюсь к Бунина.

----------


## Скрытик

> шпиль собора вполне поместится за складками местности. Проверьте. Даже с 6 этажа Афины не просматривается Канатная, только верхушки казарм видны.


 Раньше просматривался. Со всей Греческой, даже с низу. Круглый дом пониже на 3 этажа был

----------


## ebreo

таки да-это Бунина

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Продолжение следует :smileflag:  Большое спасибо - translator!!

----------


## Pumik

занесло меня на сайт по продаже недвижимости и участков...
честно, не верю своим глазам, но...
это же часть санатория им Горького
15 Фонтана
, Киевский р-н, Фонтанская дорога, 9, 66 соток, госакт под строительство жилого дома, фасад 15 м., коммуникации по границе участка, морская сторона.
Тел: (048) 7994728
Цена: 30 000 у.е. за сотку
 и второе объявление санаторий Чувырина
Участок на Французком бульваре
Приморский р-н, Французский бул./Шампанский пер., от 10 соток, фасад 60 м., в/к на участке, госакт под строительство жилого дома. 
Тел: (048) 7994728
Цена: 60 000 у.е. за сотку
причем человек распродающий санаторные участки один и тот же.

----------


## Pumik

Морская сторона .Участок на Французском бульваре
20 соток (два смежных участка по 10 соток )Двухсторонний фасад.Морская сторона Красивая правильная форма 45Х 45 м Городские коммуникации. Идеальные документы. Очень солидные соседи. Цена договорная
Тел: (067) 8445553, (048) 7432542 Ирина
Цена: 65 000 у.е. за сотку

Санаторный переулок
Участок, Приморский р-н, Французский б-р/Санаторный пер, 10 соток, госакт под стр-во жилого дома, все коммуникации. Фасад на Санаторный переулок. Эксклюзивное предложение в этом районе! Морская сторона!
Тел: (048) 7351663
Цена: 700 000 у.е.

вот на этом заканчивается история Французского бульвара(((

----------


## OdGen

на что Вам сказать?
Что касается санатория Горького, то это очень старые фото. Была захвачена (в числе прочих) и территория вдоль Фонтанской дороги, условно от Майского переулка до здания водогрязелечебницы, напротив поликлиники. Вырыли котлован, выстроили 2 или 3 этажа. По состоянию на август месяц стройка не ведется, котлован сильно зарос, то есть, возможно, работы не ведутся с начала лета. Об этом писала газета "Сегодня" http://www.segodnya.ua/news/514409.html и http://www.segodnya.ua/news/603709.html

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Продолжение следует :smileflag:  Большое спасибо -  translator и  mlch.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Отсканировал со слайда, сделаного немцами в 1969 году.

----------


## exse

Опознайка № ...
Одесса 41-44:

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Опознайка № ...
> Одесса 41-44:
> Вложение 1518509


 Предположу, что на заднем плане виднеется завод ЗОР, а снимок сделан с улицвы Бондарева, ныне Атамана Чепиги.

----------


## Скрытик

Напоминает Балковскую.

----------


## Кирьязов Дмитрий

> Вложение 1518496
> 
> Отсканировал со слайда, сделаного немцами в 1969 году.


 А фуникулер офигенный! Прям как из будущего! А ведь это же в прошлом.

----------


## translator

> А фуникулер офигенный! Прям как из будущего! А ведь это же в прошлом.


 Эскалатор, сударь.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Опознайка № ...
> Одесса 41-44:
> Вложение 1518509


 


> Предположу, что на заднем плане виднеется завод ЗОР, а снимок сделан с улицвы Бондарева, ныне Атамана Чепиги.


 Забираю свое предположение обратно. Ни единого тополя. Без тополей, возле промышленных объектов - это не Пересыпь

----------


## mlch

> Забираю свое предположение обратно. Ни единого тополя. Без тополей, возле промышленных объектов - это не Пересыпь


 Тополя растут быстро. Посадить их могли уже после войны.

----------


## exse

Почему-то эта точка съемки была популярна во время оккупации - только в этой теме, если не ошибаюсь, уже третье фото размещаю снятое именно с этой точки.
Одесса 41-44:

----------


## Maksy

На днях речь заходила за санаторий "Белый цветок". На wiki есть такая фотография

----------


## victor.odessa

> Забираю свое предположение обратно. Ни единого тополя. Без тополей, возле промышленных объектов - это не Пересыпь


 Дело не в тополях.При съёмке с Бондарева / Солонцеватый и первый Солонцеватый переулок, со стороны ул.Богатова(Ат.Головатого) находятся старые дома, которые при румынах были. Это здания бывшего ПТУ №13, где румыны держали лошадей, завод косточковых масел, Красная гвардия и ряд жилых домов со стороны Богатова и Московской. Вот эти здания, при съёмке и закрывали бы ЗОР. Нет, это не ЗОР.

----------


## OdGen

Что-то известно о старинном доме на углу Костанди и Люстдорфской дороги (Костанди, 104, кожвендиспансер)?

----------


## Antique

> Что-то известно о старинном доме на углу Костанди и Люстдорфской дороги (Костанди, 104, кожвендиспансер)?


 Известно то, что врачи не дают его нормально сфотографировать мотивируя это тем, что за эту землю идёт борьба. Хотя больше похоже на параною, типичную боязнь воров или синдром вахтёра у начальства.  Сторож предположил, что в советское время особняк принадлежал какому-то генералу. А на форуме прозвучала версия, что эта дача принадлежала роду Де Рибаса.

Дачный особняк окрашен только с фасада. Возможно ,что до революции он был полностью не окрашен. Второй этаж судя по всему не используется и забит каким-то барахлом. Расстекловка сохранена, двери и окна судя по всему аутентичные. Год постройки на вид  между 1910-м и 13-м, стиль разумеется модерн. Здание одноэтажное, приземистое, но благодаря мезонину, который создаёт видимость второго этажа, и его узким вертикальным окнам здание кажется довольно элегантным.

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо, интересно!

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Тополя растут быстро. Посадить их могли уже после войны.


 Спросил у матери, действительно, тополя сажали в конце 40ых. А возле ЗОРа, до того, практически не было растительности.

----------


## brassl

Утром закинул обновления по видам, но форум не работал , поэтому пишу только сейчас, может кто еще не видел. Заходите.

----------


## brassl

Только что нашел, не видел раньше такого вида, нравится мне наша выставка  :smileflag:  А что за серия открыток никто не знает? Вроде я такого номера не припомню в архиве у наших коллег.

----------


## TrinCh

кстати по Выставке, может уже было, но  :smileflag: :
---http://eho-ua.com/2010/09/14/v_istorikokraevedcheskom_muzee_otkroetsja_jekspozi  cija_khudozhestvennopromyshlennaja_vystavka_1910_g  oda_v_odesse.html 

_14.09.10 | 16:50 В историко-краеведческом музее откроется экспозиция «Художественно-промышленная выставка 1910 года в Одессе» 
Выставка приурочена к событиям столетней давности, когда в 1910 году на территории Александровского парка (ныне парк имени Шевченко) открылась Всероссийская художественно-промышленная выставка, на которой демонстрировали достижения во всех отраслях экономической жизни города и края. Первоначально город отвел Выставочному Комитету заброшенную часть Александровского парка, так называемую Карантинную площадь. Затем, когда выставка неожиданно для города стала принимать крупные размеры, ей дополнительно выделили место на Михайловской площади. Таким образом, ее территория занимала площадь свыше 18 га.
В нынешней экспозиции будут представлены материалы из фондов Одесского историко-краеведческого музея: документы, фотографии, рисунки, планы, служебные билеты, жетоны, а также коллекция произведений печатной графики, открыток, почтовых марок и многое другое, что осталось как память о художественно-промышленной выставке 1910 года._

----------


## brassl

Может есть у кого в нормальном виде такие фото?

----------


## OdGen

Какой дом горел на Пастера угол Преображенской?

----------


## vieanna

http://odessa-daily.com.ua/component/content/article/116/19632-pogar-pastera.html

http://inforotor.ru/visit/6736856?ur...oj_dom-016616/

----------


## Trs

О, я как раз сегодня спрашивал о пожаре у своего знакомого, живущего в том же флигеле. По его рассказу и личным наблюдениям удалось составить следующую картину: https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=14694635&postcount=11163
(сначала отписался в происшествиях, не обессудьте)

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Продолжение следует :smileflag:  (в общем архиве Файлов: 2470)

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Сложно уследить за всеми вложениями, но мне кажется этой фотографии не было. Румыны в Одессе. 1942 Cкорее всего Пушкинская.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

А это уже французский военный в 1919 году.
На сайте указано, что это март. Но дерево с листьями. Значит лето.

----------


## myspring73

> Вложение 1526850
> 
> Сложно уследить за всеми вложениями, но мне кажется этой фотографии не было. Румыны в Одессе. 1942 Cкорее всего Пушкинская.


 оказывается брусчатка и ровно положенной бывала, все, видимо, от криворукости "специалистов" зависит

----------


## Птица без имени

> оказывается брусчатка и ровно положенной бывала, все, видимо, от криворукости "специалистов" зависит


 Матковский рассказывал, что специалистов по укладке брусчатки в Одессе нет, ближайшие во Львове находятся.
 Брусчатку ложить, это не то телевизору словесный понос нести, коих "специалистов" у нас немеряно, тут навыки нужны!

----------


## Maksy

> Матковский рассказывал, что специалистов по укладке брусчатки в Одессе нет, ближайшие во Львове находятся.
>  Брусчатку ложить, это не то телевизору словесный понос нести, коих "специалистов" у нас немеряно, тут навыки нужны!


 Насколько я знаю брусчатка во Львове точно такая же как и у нас и со временем она меняет форму. Просто насколько лет назад львовяне закупили машину для шлифовки брусчатки, и весь центр выровняли. Покрытие ровное получается, ровнее тротуарной плитки.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Насколько я знаю брусчатка во Львове точно такая же как и у нас и со временем она меняет форму. Просто насколько лет назад львовяне закупили машину для шлифовки брусчатки, и весь центр выровняли. Покрытие ровное получается, ровнее тротуарной плитки.


 Во Львове перекладывали брусчатку в центре. Возможно потом доводили шлифовкой, но я этого процесса не видел.

----------


## OMF

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> Продолжение следует (в общем архиве Файлов: 2470)


 Уважаемый brassl.
На последних фото с троллейбусами - Пушкинская и вокзал - нет ли возможности уточнить по оригиналу (если есть изначальное фото, не скан) номера троллейбусов. Я вроде как разобрал, но стопроцентной уверенности нет. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Продолжение следует: :smileflag:  (в общем архиве Файлов: 2495)

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Нашел еще один интересный снимок. Надпись на нем убрал, поэтому, некоторые детали могут быть искажены.

----------


## translator

> Вложение 1529157
> 
> Нашел еще один интересный снимок. Надпись на нем убрал, поэтому, некоторые детали могут быть искажены.


 Дума?

----------


## vieanna

> Дума?


 и Археологический музей

----------


## Птица без имени

и каретное дэпо  :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

> и каретное дэпо


  :smileflag:

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Интересно, чем была выложена Думская площадь, на тот момент. Неужели желтой плиткой.

----------


## OMF

Нет, желтая плитка ВСЕГДА было только на углу Дерибасовской и Пушкинской. На большее у города не было денег.

----------


## Пушкин

> Нет, желтая плитка ВСЕГДА было только на углу Дерибасовской и Пушкинской. На большее у города не было денег.


  Не понял, её что переносили на Ланжероновскую??????

----------


## mlch

> Нет, желтая плитка ВСЕГДА было только на углу Дерибасовской и Пушкинской. На большее у города не было денег.


 1. Ланжероновская угол Пушкинской. 
2. Не всегда, а примерно с 1912 года.
3. Проблема была не в деньгах. Вернее, не только в деньгах.
Перекресток Ланжероновской и Пушкинской был выложен желтым клинкером в качестве эксперимента. После нескольких лет "ходовых" испытаний, при условии, что клинкер не будет изнашиваться, планировалось такое же мощение на многих улицах.
Но через два года началась Мировая война. Потом - революции, гражданская война....
Экспериментальный участок испытания явно выдержал. Только два или три кирпича были выщерблены осколками при бомбежках.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
(в общем архиве Файлов: 2500)

----------


## exse

> 3. Проблема была не в деньгах. Вернее, не только в деньгах.


 Значит неправда рассказы о том, что от него отказались потому что он становился очень скользким во время дождя?

----------


## Птица без имени

> Значит неправда рассказы о том, что от него отказались потому что он становился очень скользким во время дождя?


 ходит даже легенда, что когда императрица приехала в Одессу на встречу со своим любовником-Потёмкиным и вышла на мокрую брусчатку, то у августейшей (преждевременно) разьехались ноги.

----------


## translator

> желтая плитка ВСЕГДА было только на углу Дерибасовской и Пушкинской. На большее у города не было денег.


 Ланжероновской и... И деньги были.



> Перекресток Ланжероновской и Пушкинской был выложен желтым клинкером в качестве эксперимента. После нескольких лет "ходовых" испытаний, при условии, что клинкер не будет изнашиваться, планировалось такое же мощение на многих улицах. Но через два года началась Мировая война. Потом - революции, гражданская война.... Экспериментальный участок испытания явно выдержал. Только два или три кирпича были выщерблены осколками при бомбежках.


 Поддерживаю версию.



> ходит даже легенда, что когда императрица приехала в Одессу на встречу со своим любовником-Потёмкиным и вышла на мокрую брусчатку, то у августейшей (преждевременно) разьехались ноги.


 Это сказка.
А то, что у лошадей подковы скользили больше, чем на граните, — это факт.

Думаю, там все наложилось: и война, и скользкая поверхность, и противостояние интересам производителей клинкера...
Думаю, чиновники хотели "освоить" городские деньги, как сейчас с навязыванием тротуарной плитки, но не дали.

----------


## Птица без имени

по моему у Гуфа есть обстоятельная книга по истории одесских тротуаров , мостовых и в частности керамической их части

----------


## Пушкин

> ходит даже легенда, что когда императрица приехала в Одессу на встречу со своим любовником-Потёмкиным и вышла на мокрую брусчатку, то у августейшей (преждевременно) разьехались ноги.


  И не стыдно такой бред писать?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

А вот еще одно интересное фото. Возможно оно сделано перед сносом памятника Екатерине.

----------


## Скрытик

Как по мне больше на открытие похоже  :smileflag:

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Как по мне больше на открытие похоже


 Нашел подпись на фотографии (на сайте) - 1 января 1919 года.
Все-таки одежда времен граждаской войны отличается от времени, когда открывался памятник.

----------


## OMF

> 1. Ланжероновская угол Пушкинской. 
> 2. Не всегда, а примерно с 1912 года.
> 3. Проблема была не в деньгах. Вернее, не только в деньгах.
> Перекресток Ланжероновской и Пушкинской был выложен желтым клинкером в качестве эксперимента. После нескольких лет "ходовых" испытаний, при условии, что клинкер не будет изнашиваться, планировалось такое же мощение на многих улицах.
> Но через два года началась Мировая война. Потом - революции, гражданская война....
> Экспериментальный участок испытания явно выдержал. Только два или три кирпича были выщерблены осколками при бомбежках.


 Да, закоротило меня . Я имел в виду, что кроме этого угла, нигде больше желтого камня не было. Кроме того, помимо экономических соображений были и технические - желтый камень очень скользкий.

----------


## mlch

> ходит даже легенда, что когда императрица приехала в Одессу на встречу со своим любовником-Потёмкиным и вышла на мокрую брусчатку, то у августейшей (преждевременно) разьехались ноги.


 
Не смешите мои тапочки.
Потемкин умер в 1791 году, за три года до основания Одессы.
Екатерина в Одессе не бывала никогда.
Первую гранитную брусчатку в Одессе начали мостить в середине 19-го века. 
***
Между кем "ходит" эта легенда?

----------


## mlch

> Значит неправда рассказы о том, что от него отказались потому что он становился очень скользким во время дождя?


 И это тоже сыграло свою роль, конечно.

----------


## mlch

> А вот еще одно интересное фото. Возможно оно сделано перед сносом памятника Екатерине.Вложение 1531949


 Вы правы. Уже в 1920-м на постаменте стояло вот это:


А потом вот это:

----------


## SaMoVar

Ещё монетка стояла там.

----------


## mlch

> Ещё монетка стояла там.


 Монетка уже свой, оригинальный, постамент имела.
А этот,"переходящий", по слухам, в конце 50-х достался Ленину, который стоял в начале Московской, лицом к Пересыпскому мосту. Насколько я помню тот памятник - по размерам колонна, на которой стоял Ильич соответствовала колонне на Екатерининской площади. (Без ступенек)
Так-же, по слухам, во время оккупации на него бюст Гитлера взгромоздили. Но фотографий этого не видел ни разу.
А вот послевоенные фото пустого постамента имеются.
Таким он простоял до середины 50-х, вроде.

----------


## briz

> Монетка уже свой, оригинальный, постамент имела.
> А этот,"переходящий", по слухам, в конце 50-х достался Ленину, который стоял в начале Московской, лицом к Пересыпскому мосту. Насколько я помню тот памятник - по размерам колонна, на которой стоял Ильич соответствовала колонне на Екатерининской площади. (Без ступенек)
> Так-же, по слухам, во время оккупации на него бюст Гитлера взгромоздили. Но фотографий этого не видел ни разу.
> А вот послевоенные фото пустого постамента имеются.
> Таким он простоял до середины 50-х, вроде.


   Воистину...

----------


## brassl

Ехал в такси, таксист сказал, что в районе Среднефонтанской до революции был большой, красивый фонтан. Никогда о нем не слышал. Байка? Или на самом деле был?

----------


## VicTur

Проезжая мимо дома на Пушкинской (кажется, это номер 76), не вижу балкона с вензелем и датой, который я фотографировал полгода назад. Сейчас там какие-то новые балконные перила.

----------


## VicTur

Этими днями, побывав во Дворце пионеров, я видел там экспозицию, посвящённую воронцовскому времени. В первую очередь, думаю, эта информация может заинтересовать brassl'а: возможно, там найдётся иллюстративный материал, отсутствующий в его подборках.
Несколько снимков оттуда выкладываю здесь в качестве образцов. При желании застеклённые листы с репродукциями можно, пока никто не видит, снять со стен, перефотографировать, после чего водворить обратно (собственно, именно так я и поступил, но у меня не было времени переснять всю экспозицию).
Чтобы попасть на выставку, нужно зайти во дворец, подняться по лестнице, начинающейся от входа, повернуть направо, а потом в зал налево.

----------


## OdGen

> Проезжая мимо дома на Пушкинской (кажется, это номер 76), не вижу балкона с вензелем и датой, который я фотографировал полгода назад. Сейчас там какие-то новые балконные перила.


 да уж.

----------


## OdGen

> Этими днями, побывав во Дворце пионеров, я видел там экспозицию, посвящённую воронцовскому времени. В первую очередь, думаю, эта информация может заинтересовать brassl'а: возможно, там найдётся иллюстративный материал, отсутствующий в его подборках.
> Несколько снимков оттуда выкладываю здесь в качестве образцов. При желании застеклённые листы с репродукциями можно, пока никто не видит, снять со стен, перефотографировать, после чего водворить обратно (собственно, именно так я и поступил, но у меня не было времени переснять всю экспозицию).
> Чтобы попасть на выставку, нужно зайти во дворец, подняться по лестнице, начинающейся от входа, повернуть направо, а потом в зал налево.


 я отснял большую часть этой экспозиции 2 сентября, когда можно было свободно посетить дворец. Эти изображения подарил дворцу одесский историк Александр Алексеевич Сурилов, автор многих книг, в том числе двух томов "Забытой Одессы". Он проводил во дворце презентацию последнего тома, и сделал для дворца по экземпляру видов. По моему, в интерьер очень вписываются.

----------


## brassl

> Как по мне больше на открытие похоже


 Открытие было более помпезное  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Открытие было более помпезное


 Ну я имел в виду подготовку к событию, типа завешивают тканью  :smileflag: 
Сложно просто представить что перед сносом памятник нужно заматывать тканью, нелогично.

----------


## Antique

> Сложно просто представить что перед сносом памятник нужно заматывать тканью, нелогично.


 мне тоже так подумалось.




> Проезжая мимо дома на Пушкинской (кажется, это номер 76), не вижу балкона с вензелем и датой, который я фотографировал полгода назад. Сейчас там какие-то новые балконные перила.


 По моему тут подлинный только крайний правый.

----------


## VicTur

> По моему тут подлинный только крайний правый.


 Думаю, тот, что с вензелем, - тоже подлинник. Старых балконных решёток такого типа в Одессе много, и вензеля и даты на них не редкость. Самый ранний из известных мне таких балконов датирован 1828 годом.

----------


## Котёночкина

> Девушка что-то покурила перед написанием статьи????
> сходство просто поразительное))))


 во-первых, не статья, а сюжет. во-вторых, похожая по форме!!!
это называется в архитектуре балконная площадь!!!
а по территории от Горсовета до Тёщиного моста, перед Потёмкинской, это и есть балконная площадь, так задумывлось градостроителями.

----------


## mlch

> Ну я имел в виду подготовку к событию, типа завешивают тканью 
> Сложно просто представить что перед сносом памятник нужно заматывать тканью, нелогично.


 Его драпировали на время "революционных празднеств".  Чтобы не "не портил впечатление"
Не очень, правда понятно, что за праздники в начале января? Возможно - годовщина Кровавого воскресенья или Январского восстания. Ничего другого на ум не приходит.

----------


## OdGen

в этом сюжете главное не то, похожа ли площадь Навоны на Приморскимй бульвар. Мне это параллельно, тем более, что вряд ли увижу когда-нибудь эту самую Навону. Главное-то в этом репортаже совсем другое!!! Кстати, автор сюжета не курит в том смысле, в котором написал уважаемый myspring73  :smileflag: !
А сюжет класный, честное слово!

----------


## Котёночкина

> в этом сюжете главное не то, похожа ли площадь Навоны на Приморскимй бульвар. Мне это параллельно, тем более, что вряд ли увижу когда-нибудь эту самую Навону. Главное-то в этом репортаже совсем другое!!! Кстати, автор сюжете не курит в том смысе, в котором написал уважаемый myspring73 !
> А сюжет класный, честное слово!


 автор сюжета вообще ничего не курит ))
Навона здесь, как пример ))
спасибо, а то меня аж обидело как-то ))

----------


## brassl

Нашел сайт с Одесскими видами но там одни превью и не открываются.
Пару видов для меня новых. Может у кого то есть в нормальном виде???

----------


## OdGen

Милая Котёночкина! 
Как почитатель творчества автора сюжета не знал, но догадывался, что она ничего не курит  :smileflag: 
Честно говоря ОЧЕНЬ удивлен, что приведенная мною ссылка на этот замечательный (на мой взляд) сюжет вызвала такую реакцию. Привел ссылку, как на очень позитивный, радостный репортаж, как на редкое исключение мрачных репортажей о разрушающихся домах, кварталах и т.д. Все-таки хочется верить во что-то хорошее. А сюжет этот до сих пор смотрю с большим удовольствием, благо крутят его до сих пор (а если перестанут крутить, он у меня и на диске есть  :smileflag:  ).
Историей одесских домов я занимаюсь каждый день, хотите верьте, а хотите нет. И на очень серьезном (хочется верить) уровне. А вот позититва, который есть в данном сюжете, увы, не встречаю.
Респект Тане Милимко !  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

*brassl*  и коллеги
фото из Воронцовского дворца я Вам скину завтра. На этой неделе я встречаюсь с дарителем изображений, историком Суриловым. Можно обсудить вопрос об их использовании на _высшем уровне_, если что  :smileflag: .

----------


## Котёночкина

а как вам проект реконструкции Лунного парка, предложенный Виктором Шкрябиным?

----------


## OdGen

> а как вам проект реконструкции Лунного парка, предложенный Виктором Шкрябиным?


 ну да, ну да, смотрели. Честно - интересно. Но увы, боюсь, что Градсовет не утвердит проект, и название не пройдет. Такова наша реальность. Кстати, оба сюжета удивительно близки. Может быть, потому, что один автор, подумалось мне вчера?

----------


## brassl

> *brassl*  и коллеги
> фото из Воронцовского дворца я Вам скину завтра. На этой неделе я встречаюсь с дарителем изображений, историком Суриловым. Можно обсудить вопрос об их использовании на _высшем уровне_, если что .


 Было бы здорово!!! Надо только узнать условия  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

По поводу условий надо подумать. Главное, не забыть - много тем будет обсуждаться на этой встрече.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

А это, судя по всему, похороны моряков, с итальянского эсминца, подорвавшегося на Фонтане. Интересно, что на Пушкинской не видно ни одного дерева.

----------


## Antique

> Интересно, что на Пушкинской не видно ни одного дерева.


 Зачемь строит красивые здания, которые будут не видны из-за зарослей. Одесса озеленилась в Советское время и тот же приморский бульвар потерял всякий смысл, с него не видно панорамы порта.

----------


## Семирек

> Его драпировали на время "революционных празднеств".  Чтобы не "не портил впечатление"
> Не очень, правда понятно, что за праздники в начале января? Возможно - годовщина Кровавого воскресенья или Январского восстания. Ничего другого на ум не приходит.


 Если на фото и в самом деле январь 1919 года, то никаких "революционных празднеств" там быть не может - тогда в Одессе были белые и французы, которые, естественно, революционные праздники не отмечали...

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Если на фото и в самом деле январь 1919 года, то никаких "революционных празднеств" там быть не может - тогда в Одессе были белые и французы, которые, естественно, революционные праздники не отмечали...


 Эта фотография, с сайта торгующего фотографиями. Она может быть датирована неточно. Но что можно точно сказать, что представителей власти (любой) - полиции, военных - не наблюдается. Возможно красные просто покрыли памятник холстом, а на данном снимке его снимают, после ухода красных.

----------


## Семирек

> Эта фотография, с сайта торгующего фотографиями. Она может быть датирована неточно. Но что можно точно сказать, что представителей власти (любой) - полиции, военных - не наблюдается. Возможно красные просто покрыли памятник холстом, а на данном снимке его снимают, после ухода красных.


 Да, интересное фото... Но красных не было в городе с марта 1918-го...
Это может быть и февраль-март 1920г., когда белые ушли из города и вновь пришли большевики, решившие закрыть холстом памятник. А 1 мая этого же года, памятник был демонтирован.

----------


## myspring73

> автор сюжета вообще ничего не курит ))
> Навона здесь, как пример ))
> спасибо, а то меня аж обидело как-то ))


 - Гиви, ты говорят купил мотоцикл? 
- Да.
- А какой он, на что похож?
- Персик знаешь?
- Да!
- Абсолютно не похож!!!

Пример должен быть удачным. Пьяцца Навона одно из моих любимейших мест в Риме. Так вот, поверьте субъективному мнению очевидца - НИЧЕГО, абсолютно ничего общего!!! Приморский бульвар имеет четко выраженную перспективу с одной стороны, панораму моря, он потому и БУЛЬВАР (а не площадь, которая, видимо "задумывалась градостроителями" путем возведения насыпи на месте улицы Приморской?). А пьяцца Навона ПОЛНОСТЬЮ замкнутая домами площадь, похожая на вытянутый ипподром, имеющая всего несколько сквозных проходов. Я не говорю уже про три фонтана, которые формируют целостный архитектурный ансамбль на площади. Про курение - это я сгоряча, видимо, но человек должен понимать, о чем пишет, а не сыпать умными словами, дабы примазаться к славе площади в Риме. Приморский ничего общего с пьяцца Навона не имеет. Давайте архитектуру Оперного сравним с Метрополитен-опера в Нью-Йорке? А что, и там тоже оперы исполняют, это ведь их объединяет, или "автор так видит жизнь"?))). 
А обижаться тут не на что, уж поверьте, мне задела ошибка автора, пусть она и не курит.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Зачемь строит красивые здания, которые будут не видны из-за зарослей. Одесса озеленилась в Советское время и тот же приморский бульвар потерял всякий смысл, с него не видно панорамы порта.


 Бульва́р (фр. boulevard, от нем. bollwerk — укреплённый земляной вал) — аллея или полоса зелёных насаждений вдоль (обычно посреди) улицы (первоначально — на месте прежних городских валов), вдоль берега реки, моря, предназначенная для прогулок. Бульвары также служат для пешеходного движения, кратковременного отдыха, защищают тротуары и здания от пыли и шума. На бульварах размещают памятники и скульптуры, фонтаны, детские и спортивные площадки, кафе и торговые киоски.

Если убрать с Приморского деревья, то это будет уже не бульвар. Но некоторые улицы, возможно, смотрелись бы лучше, без деревьев.

----------


## Котёночкина

> - Гиви, ты говорят купил мотоцикл? 
> - Да.
> - А какой он, на что похож?
> - Персик знаешь?
> - Да!
> - Абсолютно не похож!!!
> 
> Пример должен быть удачным. Пьяцца Навона одно из моих любимейших мест в Риме. Так вот, поверьте субъективному мнению очевидца - НИЧЕГО, абсолютно ничего общего!!! Приморский бульвар имеет четко выраженную перспективу с одной стороны, панораму моря, он потому и БУЛЬВАР (а не площадь, которая, видимо "задумывалась градостроителями" путем возведения насыпи на месте улицы Приморской?). А пьяцца Навона ПОЛНОСТЬЮ замкнутая домами площадь, похожая на вытянутый ипподром, имеющая всего несколько сквозных проходов. Я не говорю уже про три фонтана, которые формируют целостный архитектурный ансамбль на площади. Про курение - это я сгоряча, видимо, но человек должен понимать, о чем пишет, а не сыпать умными словами, дабы примазаться к славе площади в Риме. Приморский ничего общего с пьяцца Навона не имеет. Давайте архитектуру Оперного сравним с Метрополитен-опера в Нью-Йорке? А что, и там тоже оперы исполняют, это ведь их объединяет, или "автор так видит жизнь"?))). 
> А обижаться тут не на что, уж поверьте, мне задела ошибка автора, пусть она и не курит.


 думаю, Вам стоит пообщаться с самим сеньором Нуньесом )) именно он привёл Навону в пример )) А он вроде даже жил какое-то время в Риме...
Автор действительно там не была, да и смысл сюжета не в том, что "вот! сравните! Навону и Приморский". Вы вообще о каких-то дебрях говорить начали и сами привели в сравнение! Навона - визитная карточка, об этом говорилось в сюжете, о том, что Одессе такая же визитная карточка нужна!!! Никаких понтов и пафоса, а уж тем более накуренности )) 
а сравнить можно и Метрополитен-опера с нашим Оперным, скажем, по уроню зарплат артистов!!! Да и ошибки здесь нет, чтобы вас задевать!!! Просто, вы не правильно поняли... вот и всё...
Ладно, удаляюсь из темки, а то здесь говорят совсем о другом, не хочется спамить ))

----------


## Птица без имени

> а как вам проект реконструкции Лунного парка, предложенный Виктором Шкрябиным?


 а где с ним можно ознакомиться?

----------


## Птица без имени

> думаю, Вам стоит пообщаться с самим сеньором Нуньесом )) именно он привёл Навону в пример )) А он вроде даже жил какое-то время в Риме...


 большие сомнения в том, Мануэль Нуньес вменяем

----------


## myspring73

> Вы вообще о каких-то дебрях говорить начали и сами привели в сравнение! Навона - визитная карточка, об этом говорилось в сюжете, о том, что Одессе такая же визитная карточка нужна!!!


 Первоисточник



> Подходящее место — Потёмкинская лестница или, *похожая на римскую площадь Навону*, балконная площадь на Приморском бульваре.


 не стоит мне приписывать чужие слова, которые, собственно меня и возмутили. Это что же, я сам себе опровержение написал?)))))




> Давайте *архитектуру* Оперного сравним с Метрополитен-опера в Нью-Йорке?


 


> а сравнить можно и Метрополитен-опера с нашим Оперным, скажем, по *уроню зарплат артистов*!!!


 Вы вообще-то о чем???? Или "кипит наш разум возмущенный"?))))

----------


## Птица без имени

кстати, год-два назад на экранах мелькал великий специалист по одессике, бьютовец Круг со "своей" книгой и фильмом. Теперь та же история с профессиональным "историком" (точнее пустомелей) рыгом-Костусевым. С экрана не вылазит,помимо словесного поноса  рассказывая  в общем то интересные вещи по истории города.
 Интересно, кто реально написал книги этим политикам? Чьи заслуги они приписали себе?

----------


## Antique

> Бульва́р (фр. boulevard, от нем. bollwerk — укреплённый земляной вал) — аллея или полоса зелёных насаждений вдоль (обычно посреди) улицы (первоначально — на месте прежних городских валов), вдоль берега реки, моря, предназначенная для прогулок. Бульвары также служат для пешеходного движения, кратковременного отдыха, защищают тротуары и здания от пыли и шума. На бульварах размещают памятники и скульптуры, фонтаны, детские и спортивные площадки, кафе и торговые киоски.
> 
> Если убрать с Приморского деревья, то это будет уже не бульвар. Но некоторые улицы, возможно, смотрелись бы лучше, без деревьев.


 Деревья на бульваре были и до революции, а вот зато деревев на склонах не было видно со стороны бульвара и в следствие этого открывалась прекрассная панорама.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Деревья на бульваре были и до революции, а вот зато деревев на склонах не было видно со стороны бульвара и в следствие этого открывалась прекрассная панорама.


 Согласен, склоны надо чистить и основательно. Если засадить их низкорослой растительностью, то не только на море, но и на парковую зону (склоны) будет хороший вид.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Деревья на бульваре были и до революции, а вот зато деревев на склонах не было видно со стороны бульвара и в следствие этого открывалась прекрасная панорама.


 Не соглашусь. Деревья на бульваре просто были маленькими. Когда подросли - панорама утратилась.
А на склонах владельцы домов, расположенных на бульваре, держали свои сады. Из Лондонской на склон вёл подземный ход, например. Можно было выйти в сад - подышать морским воздухом и посмотреть на шикарный вид Одесского залива и порта.

----------


## Котёночкина

Мы говорим на разных языках!!! )) Удачи Вам, любви и терпения!!! Всё! Пока-пока!

----------


## Котёночкина

> Первоисточник
> 
> 
> не стоит мне приписывать чужие слова, которые, собственно меня и возмутили. Это что же, я сам себе опровержение написал?)))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вы вообще-то о чем???? Или "кипит наш разум возмущенный"?))))


 Мы говорим на разных языках!!! )) Удачи Вам, любви и терпения!!! Всё! Пока-пока!

----------


## Котёночкина

> большие сомнения в том, Мануэль Нуньес вменяем


 Почему? Мне показался он вполне интересным человеком ))

----------


## Котёночкина

> а где с ним можно ознакомиться?


 Можно найти его Вконтакте. Дизайнер выложил там все фото.

----------


## densen2002

чудесный фоторепортаж об Одессе

----------


## myspring73

> чудесный фоторепортаж об Одессе


 


> Сначала мы поселились в отеле Немо. Редкостная помойка. ... Но это не главное. Чтобы проехать к отелю на машине нужно преодолеть 3!!!!! шлагбаума. Причем на каждом стоит по 2-3 охрамона в форме, с оружием и дубинами. 8 человек!!! 8 человек целый день открывают и закрывают шлагбаум, чтобы, не дай Бог, к этому плешивому отелю не проехала машина без пропуска.


  как точно подмечено

----------


## Птица без имени

> как точно подмечено


 если в "Немо" пришлось идти пешком, а не заванивать воздух выхлопными газами авто, было бы совсем замечательно!

----------


## brassl

Нашел вот такое фото. подписано - мельницы в Одессе.
Никто не подскажет более точного месторасположения?

----------


## Viktoz

Вид на Пересыпь и часть Суворова, Видно церквушку на Церковной, а на месте мельницы сейчас доки СРЗ Украина

----------


## Viktoz

Хотя могу конечно ошибаться.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Нашел вот такое фото. подписано - мельницы в Одессе.
> Никто не подскажет более точного месторасположения?
> Вложение 1540441


 Я думаю, что это не Одесса. К воде идет, хоть пологий, но спуск. На Пересыпи, практически все ровно. Плюс церковь достаточно большая. А если смотреть на Казанскую церковь, в таком ракурсе, то нужно смотреть из района радиорынка.

----------


## brassl

> Я думаю, что это не Одесса. К воде идет, хоть пологий, но спуск. На Пересыпи, практически все ровно. Плюс церковь достаточно большая. А если смотреть на Казанскую церковь, в таком ракурсе, то нужно смотреть из района радиорынка.


 А может вода, это пруд перед мельницей, а не море?

----------


## Antique

> А может вода, это пруд перед мельницей, а не море?


 Это не может быть морем. 




> Видно церквушку на Церковной


 На церковной другая церковь.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я думаю, что это не Одесса. К воде идет, хоть пологий, но спуск. На Пересыпи, практически все ровно. Плюс церковь достаточно большая. А если смотреть на Казанскую церковь, в таком ракурсе, то нужно смотреть из района радиорынка.


 На Балковской / Краснослободской сохранился пруд накопитель - это + в пользу Балковской. Но дальше у меня тоже есть ряд вопросов. Если это Балковская, то где насыпь? Что за церковь видна? Слободская должна быть выше и левее, а Дом трудолюбия с церковью Николая Чудотворца, построенная в 1897г на Лесной - правее.

----------


## Antique

> На Балковской / Краснослободской сохранился пруд накопитель - это + в пользу Балковской. Но дальше у меня тоже есть ряд вопросов. Если это Балковская, то где насыпь? Что за церковь видна? Слободская должна быть выше и левее, а Дом трудолюбия с церковью Николая Чудотворца, построенная в 1897г на Лесной - правее.


 Причём в Одессе что-то не припоминаются церкви с отдельной колокольней, кроме мужского монастыря, но там колокольня не старинная.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## mlch

> Нашел вот такое фото. подписано - мельницы в Одессе.
> Никто не подскажет более точного месторасположения?
> Вложение 1540441


 Врядли это Одесса.
Слева - не просто берег,  а плотина или дамба. Видна сливающаяся вода. Значит - это не море. Что, в общем-то - логично. Строение типичное для крупной водяной мельницы. А для нее нужна проточная вода и в довольно больших объемах.
В Одессе такого нет.

----------


## Птица без имени

> по моему у Гуфа есть обстоятельная книга по истории одесских тротуаров , мостовых и в частности керамической их части


 *Одесса могла быть желтой...*
http://viknaodessa.od.ua/newspaper/news/?254

----------


## Antique

> *Одесса могла быть желтой...*
> http://viknaodessa.od.ua/newspaper/news/?254


 Только автор статьи предвзято относится к асфальту, наградив его рядом отрицательных эпитетов.

----------


## kravshik

Наверное такую Одессу видят периодически Одесские Диггеры ,кто  был с ними на вылазках???
есть интересные фото????.....

----------


## Rap

> Место вполне доступное (санаторий "Аркадия"), но всё ж народу там довольно мало) Мб кто-то знает, что это за здание было изначально?


 Прямо замок графа Дракулы. :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Silver_ring

Массоны, что Вы хотите)))

----------


## victor.odessa

Информация для brassl этот завод находился по адресу Б.Хмельницкого,24. Его административный корпус до сих пор находится за железными воротами во дворе.На фото здание в правом нижнем углу.
Вложение 1547507

----------


## TrinCh

Да, страниц 40 назад писал про это фото, только не мог понять точно где  :smileflag: 



> если это завод Генцлера, то где-то читал что он вроде как был на Госпитальной, хотя, судя по ракурсу на фото, скорее всего это какая-то перпендикулярная ей улица.


 пробил, гуглмэпу; насколько я понимаю, улицы на переднем плане фото сейчас не существует?

----------


## Nofret

> Кто недавно путешествовал по берегу,от мыса Б. Фонтан да Черноморки, мне кажется там тоже есть выход дренажки,который находится на несильно застроенном участке берега, ближе к Черноморке или ошибаюсь.
> 
> кто помнит или видел??


 Вряд ли там есть что-то интересное... Скорее это просто вход в катакомбы. Даже если это заброшенный бункер, то там, вероятно, голые стены, все металлическое вырезано, как в бункере под парком Шевченко.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Да, страниц 40 назад писал про это фото, только не мог понять точно где 
> пробил, гуглмэпу; насколько я понимаю, улицы на переднем плане фото сейчас не существует?


 Точно так. Бывал за воротами данного заведения, но не было фотоаппарата. А фасад здания сохранилось в первозданном виде.

----------


## TrinCh

> Точно так.


 спасибо, теперь все понятно  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

В советское время по адресу Богдана Хмельницкого, 24 располагалась "Медлабортехника". Сейчас здание арендуется разными фирмами.

----------


## OdGen

> Проезжая мимо дома на Пушкинской (кажется, это номер 76), не вижу балкона с вензелем и датой, который я фотографировал полгода назад. Сейчас там какие-то новые балконные перила.


 Да, приказал балкон этот долго жить. На его месте новый балкон, полностью закрытый. Думаю, перестроен в последний месяц, максимум - два.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. Может есть у кого, что добавить? (в альбоме Файлов: 2524)

----------


## brassl

Надо помощь клуба  :smileflag: Подскажите место, может кто знает.

----------


## Скрытик

Вторая похожа на Ланжероновскую.

----------


## VicTur

Уважаемые форумчане! Спешу обрадовать вас известием, что каталог одесских ворот «Брами Одеси» уже практически свёрстан и готов к публикации. Выход книги запланирован на 15 ноября. Стоимость издания составит 240 гривень (сиречь 30 долларов). В издании приводится около 1100 прорисовок ворот и калиток, изготовленных с начала XIX века до 1917 года; многие из них до нас, увы, не дошли. Формат книги - 210 на 297 см, 350 страниц, твёрдый переплёт, наряду с прорисовками ворот есть цветные вклейки и ряд фотографий.
Теперь - собственно та самая информация, ради которой пишется этот пост. Естественно, 240 гривень - сумма для многих не самая приятная. Но есть возможность приобрести эту книгу со скидкой - всего за 150 гривень. Это будет сделано для тех, кто внесёт эти 150 гривень авансом, до 5 октября. Заплатившие получат книгу в ноябре, как только она выйдет из печати, и не понесут никаких дополнительных расходов.
Если у кого-то есть желание оплатить книгу авансом, пусть свяжется непосредственно с издателем Александром Фридманом и обсудит, каким образом удобнее организовать уплату этих денег. Телефоны Александра Соломоновича Фридмана: 723-18-82 (домашний), 093 802-55-61 (мобильный).

----------


## Trs

№2 - где такое на Ланжероновской? Дом Скаржинской на углу Екатерининской имеет закруглённый угол с балконами по центру ,чего тут не наблюдается.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. Может есть у кого, что добавить? (в альбоме Файлов: 2524)


 Знаю, что у Вас есть такие "оборотные" стороны фото. На днях нашел на одном сайте очень много таких "визиток" старых фотографов. Вот ссылка на сайт. http://forum.vgd.ru/140/  (это Генеалогический форум ВГД) а вот тут я выложил архив (около 100 фото) по одесским фотохудожникам, свободное скачивание. http://webfile.ru/4758974
Имя файла:	фотографы.rar
Размер:	5724014 кб
Кстати, там есть ещё фотохудожники из других городов Российской империи.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Карта Одессы - 1917 год. (14.5 Мб)

http://www.mapywig.org/m/City_plans/PLAN_GORODA_ODESSY_1917.jpg

Карта Одессы - 1941 год. (22.3 Мб) Судя по тому, что присутствует улица Троцкого, немцы над этой картой трудились, как минимум - 12 лет.

http://www.mapywig.org/m/German_maps/IV_Mil-Geo/STADTPLAN_VON_ODESSA_15K_1941.jpg

----------


## VicTur

> Карта Одессы - 1941 год. (22.3 Мб) Судя по тому, что присутствует улица Троцкого, немцы над этой картой трудились, как минимум - 12 лет.
> 
> http://www.mapywig.org/m/German_maps/IV_Mil-Geo/STADTPLAN_VON_ODESSA_15K_1941.jpg


 Забавная опечатка: «Проковский переулок» вместо «Покровский».

----------


## _Шара_

> А это дворик Одесского историко-краеведческого музея (Гаванная,4). В самом центре Одессы райский уголок. Сейчас как раз липа цветет. Можно и музей посмотреть заодно, тем более, что работает он до 20.00


 такие ромашки красивые!!!

----------


## _Шара_

> Вложение 436337
> 
> Если кто нибудь знает, что символизирует эта женщина, прошу писать!
> 
> Она мне очень интересна! Знаю минимум три места в городе, где она еть.
> И одно место в Евпатории.


 не знаю, что это за женщина (или символ), но очень притягательна. я тоже обращала внимание на нее. Правда, кроме как на Тираспольской ее больше нигде не видела.

----------


## _Шара_

замок в Аркадии, прям, действительно, место такое загадочное. я даже не знала. надо как то прогуляться.)

вообще, тема просто замечательная. ТС -молодец)

----------


## ebreo

*Fidel Rodriges* Просьба огромная, если не затруднит-залейте карты на любой файлообменник. Спасибо.

----------


## tnysha

ребята, хочу пригласить вас в темку https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=605814

----------


## victor.odessa

В разделе "Помогите установить место съёмки" есть эта фотография
Вложение 1556205

Предлагаю Вам сравнить фотографии сделанные на Черноморского казачества,129 / переулок Солонцеватый. При увеличении снимка brassl видно заложенное окно на первом этаже в здании слева. Это же окно я Вам представляю на снимке 4643(поверните снимок), а также ещё ряд снимков этого здания. 
Вложение 1556206
Вложение 1556207
Вложение 1556209
Вложение 1556210
Вложение 1556211
Здания похожи? Ответ за Вами.

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 1556270



Вложение 1556272

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## brassl

Нашел только что. Вроде такой не было.

----------


## Trs

Вы уверены, что это не та Одесса, которая в США? Вагон на фото четырёхосный, а на "Пульман" не похож...

Будем ждать *OMF*.

----------


## brassl

> Вы уверены, что это не та Одесса, которая в США? Вагон на фото четырёхосный, а на "Пульман" не похож...
> 
> Будем ждать *OMF*.


 Скорее всего Вы правы. ляп. это наверное Америка.

----------


## translator

валят трубу сахарного завода

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Карта Одессы - 1941 год. (22.3 Мб) Судя по тому, что присутствует улица Троцкого, немцы над этой картой трудились, как минимум - 12 лет.


 Скорее всего у немцев плохо действовала разведка. Они в 41 году выпустили карту 20-30х годов.
На ней еще нет стадиона в парке Шевченко, Кладбище на месте парка Ильича, нет довоенных новостроек и рабочих поселков. Еврейские кладбища не обозначены вообще, значит точно при Гитлере выпущена.

----------


## OMF

> Скорее всего Вы правы. ляп. это наверное Америка.


 Не наверное, а точно. Хоть и Одесса, но не настоящая. Да и дата - 1904 г. В Одессе даже люстдорфского трамвая еще не было. 

Вагон 2 - типичный американский четырехосник открытого типа - в Одессе, Техас.

Такие вагоны были очень широко распространены даже не в самых жарких штатах, в Коннектикуте в дни футбольных матчей между Йэльским и Харвардским университетами в такие вагоны набивалось до 400 (!) чел. В нормальные дни по ступеньке ходил кондуктор.

----------


## OMF

> Скорее всего у немцев плохо действовала разведка. Они в 41 году выпустили карту 20-30х годов.
> На ней еще нет стадиона в парке Шевченко, Кладбище на месте парка Ильича, нет довоенных новостроек и рабочих поселков. Еврейские кладбища не обозначены вообще, значит точно при Гитлере выпущена.


 Там внизу сноска, что карта сделана на базе двух карт 1916 и 1918 гг. (если я правильно понял немецкий)

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Там внизу сноска, что карта сделана на базе двух карт 1916 и 1918 гг. (если я правильно понял немецкий)


 Да, да, я потом уже это тоже увидел  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> валят трубу сахарного завода


 Жаль...
А хотя бы сфотографировать её кто-то успел?

----------


## TrinCh

2brassl
по поводу этого фото (павильон Харитонова) http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pos=7
из раздела "Место нахождения не знаю. Подскажите" 
есть такая инфа:

_Павильон № 1 Одесской киностудии. Фотография начала ХХ века. Автор неизвестен. Одесская киностудия ведёт свою историю с 1907 года. Именно тогда кинематографист М. Гроссман начал снимать одни из первых отечественных фильмов. Тем самым он создал киноателье «Мирограф», которое потом переросло в Кинофабрику. «Мирограф» на дачном участке № 16 по Малофонтанской Дороге (сейчас Французский Бульвар) построил стеклянный съёмочный павильон. Это и есть павильон, изображенный на фото. Уже в 1912 г. одесситы смотрели первый художественный фильм - криминальную драму "Одесские катакомбы". Кинофабрика К.Борисова также обзавелась своим павильоном. Один из крупнейших кинофабрикантов, харьковчанин Дмитрий Харитонов построил своё здание на участке № 33 на Французском Бульваре; для съёмок фильмов с участием Веры Холодной, работающей в его бригаде. В дальнейшем, в 1919 г., все частные кинофабрики будут объединены в киностудию. В биографию мирового кинематографа Одесса вписана фильмом Эйзенштейна "Броненосец Потемкин", который снимался в Одессе. На киностудии работали Алексанр Довженко, Марлен Хуциев, Феликс Миронер, Василий Шукшин, Петр Тодоровский, Владимир Высоцкий, Станислав Говорухин, Юнгвальд-Хилькевич и многие-многие др. В настоящий время самый известный режиссер киностудии - Кира Муратова. Недавно Одесская киностудия отметила 90 лет._
взято отсюда - http://www.holst.od.ua/odessa/photos.php?p_id=155

на карте 1916 года можно найти 33 участок, в него как раз упирается Ботаническая улица (проспект Гагарина).

----------


## brassl

Спасибо!

----------


## chestnaya

Увидела на сайте 
http://www.ont2007.info/Odessa/photogallery.php
одну из фото 
Это точно Одесса?

----------


## kravshik

> валят трубу сахарного завода


 *Если подумать...1896 год...
Эта труба столько повидала... кашмар...*

Присоединяюсь...........
"*Грустно почему-то* ..."

----------


## brassl

> Увидела на сайте 
> http://www.ont2007.info/Odessa/photogallery.php
> одну из фото 
> Это точно Одесса?


 Да, это Одесса. Посмотрите папку "Порт. Потаповский мол. Екатерининский яхт-клуб", там есть фото с этого же ракурса, но лучше качеством.

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в общем архиве - Файлов: 2540)

----------


## Nofret

> вообще, тема просто замечательная. ТС -молодец)


 Спасибо
Только, к сожалению, мало кто отписывается...

----------


## anesthesia



----------


## Nofret

anesthesia, а что из этого недоступно для всеобщего обозрения?

----------


## Пушкин

> anesthesia, а что из этого недоступно для всеобщего обозрения?


  Даа, как то банально...

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо за "+" - приятно :smileflag: 
А victor.odessa за определение места съемки.
Работаем дальше.
Вот еще два фото.
Это Таможенная площадь?, а второе?

----------


## kravshik

Да уж,вот если бы тут появились фотки этих мест,с другого скажем ракурса,чердак,интересные подвалы например,тогда интересно,а так эти фоттки подходят для тех кто не видел нашу Одессу...те для  других городов....

я кстати поищу-у меня как раз были фотки первого здания на Жуковского,так сказать  - с "другой стороны"....

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Да уж,вот если бы тут появились фотки этих мест,с другого скажем ракурса,чердак,интересные подвалы например,тогда интересно,а так эти фоттки подходят для тех кто не видел нашу Одессу...те для  других городов....
> 
> я кстати поищу-у меня как раз были фотки первого здания на Жуковского,так сказать  - с "другой стороны"....


 а ты сделал фотки с линии 20-го трамвая?

----------


## Silver_ring

> Правда, кроме как на Тираспольской ее больше нигде не видела.


 А ее в Одессе много)
На Маразлиевской, например! Дом почти на углу с Успенской, кажется, самый такой ярко выраженный..
Она мне часто втречается, короче)

----------


## kravshik

> Спасибо
> Только, к сожалению, мало кто отписывается...


 будем поддерживать,кто же против.....

----------


## victor.odessa

Это фотография Управления порта. Здания не похожи. Хотя, возможно, на месте нынешнего было то, которое представлено на старой фотографии. А кто знает, когда было построено нынешнее здание Управления порта?

----------


## kravshik

Второе фото-как по мне Институт Благородных девиц на Внешней ,как раз там и остановка была,да и политех потом там "Товарищи" разместили,до его сегодняшнего адреса...

https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1563755&d=1285525897

----------


## Пушкин

> Большое спасибо за "+" - приятно
> А victor.odessa за определение места съемки.
> Работаем дальше.
> Вот еще два фото.
> Это Таможенная площадь?, а второе?
> Вложение 1563753
> 
> Вложение 1563755


  Второе фото  - Старый корпус Водного или Институт Благородных девиц - ул. Мечникова

----------


## mlch

> Большое спасибо за "+" - приятно
> А victor.odessa за определение места съемки.
> Работаем дальше.
> Вот еще два фото.
> Это Таможенная площадь?, а второе?
> Вложение 1563753
> 
> Вложение 1563755


 А второе, на 90% - нынешний Морской Университет (Водный). Мечникова 34. Старый корпус.

Вот фото начала 70-х годов почти с той же точки.

Строится новый корпус и закрывает собой старый.

----------


## kravshik

до 

и после....

----------


## OMF

Грибок - на конечной остановке бывшего трамвая №3.

----------


## kravshik

> Грибок - на конечной остановке бывшего трамвая №3.


 спасибо

----------


## anesthesia

> Даа, как то банально...


  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> Вложение 1564600
> 
> Вложение 1564601
> 
> Вложение 1564602
> 
> Вложение 1564604
> 
> Вложение 1564605
> ...


 а вот это уже "теплее" -интереснее, спасибо......!

----------


## Nofret

Так Вы ж скажите, где это? Интересно же :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Так Вы ж скажите, где это? Интересно же


  А зачем? Если убрать море с горизонта, то такими видами могут многие города похвастаться... :smileflag:

----------


## anesthesia

> А зачем? Если убрать море с горизонта, то такими видами могут многие города похвастаться...


 Правельно многие.Но не все.Будем искать одесские изюминки для наших строгих орбитров.Может в подвале скрысами.А? :smileflag:

----------


## anesthesia

> Так Вы ж скажите, где это? Интересно же


 В основном Аркадия.За последние годы приятно было наблюдать как меняются окраены нашего городка.Асбестовые(канцерогенные)крышименяются на крсивую металлочерепицу.Ведь это качество жизни всех нас.Это все к названию нашей темы.Верно?Или...

----------


## Пушкин

> Правельно многие.Но не все.Будем искать одесские изюминки для наших строгих орбитров.Может в подвале скрысами.А?


   Не нужно утрировать, в Одессе достаточно интересных и не обычных мест чем перспективы с/на высотки между Фонтанской дорогой и Генуэзкой. Вот если бы вы по фотографировали в санатории Дружба или дореволюционные домики Аркадии  - это действительно была бы Одесса, которую не все видят - знают. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Простите что в разброс...

----------


## anesthesia

> Не нужно утрировать, в Одессе достаточно интересных и не обычных мест чем перспективы с/на высотки между Фонтанской дорогой и Генуэзкой. Вот если бы вы по фотографировали в санатории Дружба или дореволюционные домики Аркадии  - это действительно была бы Одесса, которую не все видят - знают.


 Совешенно не утрирую.Был  искреннен как мог.Новое как и старое имеет право на жизнь.правда?Как например поиск нужной шмутки в second hand или просто в хорошем магазине.Не утрирую.Просто как пример.Конечно если будет возможность пофоткаю те места которые вы рекомендуете.Может вы нам их покажете.В любом случае было приятно с вами по...Надеюсь в следующий раз без agression

----------


## Пушкин

> Совешенно не утрирую.Был  искреннен как мог.Новое как и старое имеет право на жизнь.правда?Как например поиск нужной шмутки в second hand или просто в хорошем магазине.Не утрирую.Просто как пример.Конечно если будет возможность пофоткаю те места которые вы рекомендуете.Может вы нам их покажете.В любом случае было приятно с вами по...Надеюсь в следующий раз без agression


   Одесса у большинства ассоциируется со старым городом, а не с новостройками. Простите если обидел, просто высказывал своё мнение.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

Может кто знает где это и что это?

----------


## kravshik

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> 
> Может кто знает где это и что это?
> Вложение 1567107


 Похоже на Театр-кинотеатр на 16 Б.Ф. токи переделанное-по основным арх. формам..................

----------


## anesthesia

> Одесса у большинства ассоциируется со старым городом, а не с новостройками. Простите если обидел, просто высказывал своё мнение.


 Нет не обидели.Наверное так оно и есть.Сам настолгирую за старым городом и больно видет его ветшание.

----------


## victor.odessa

Сегодня побывал на Таможенной площади и внимательно присмотрелся к зданию, где размещается Управление порта. И вот, что я заметил. Правое крыло здания похоже (с небольшими изменениями) на здание изображённое на фотографии brassl. А вот центральный вход и левое крыло были достроены позже. Это моя точка зрения. 
Вложение 1567249

Вложение 1567253

Вложение 1567256

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 1567322

----------


## OMF

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> 
> Может кто знает где это и что это?
> Вложение 1567107


 Театр на Большом Фонтане, он же кинотеатр "Золотой Берег".

----------


## Пушкин

> Нет не обидели.Наверное так оно и есть.Сам настолгирую за старым городом и больно видет его ветшание.


  Меня наверное сейчас шапками закидают, но позвольте не согласиться - ветшание не везде. И говорить огульно тоже нельзя. Но эти обсуждения для совсем другой темы.

----------


## exse

Якобы Одесса-44. Но, как по мне, больше на Севастополь похоже.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Якобы Одесса-44. Но, как по мне, больше на Севастополь похоже.
> Вложение 1567670


 Это не Одесса.

----------


## exse

Вот это точно Одесса 41-43. Скорее всего, где-то на окраине. Нижний указатель на армейский продовольственный склад.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вложение 1567322
> 
> Вложение 1567324
> 
> Вложение 1567326


  Оно 100% - количество окон и форма совпадает, а нынешний вход и левую двухэтажную часть видимо позже достроили. Ранее кто то выкладывал фото Таможенной площади где это здание на заднем плане виднелось из другого ракурса.

----------


## anesthesia

> Меня наверное сейчас шапками закидают, но позвольте не согласиться - ветшание не везде. И говорить огульно тоже нельзя. Но эти обсуждения для совсем другой темы.


 И здесь вы правы.Конечно некоторой его части. А там где не можем рестоврировать,просто сносим.Правда? :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> И здесь вы правы.Конечно некоторой его части. А там где не можем рестоврировать,просто сносим.Правда?


  Там  где не подлежит реставрации, нужно строить новое красивое, неповторимое, но вписывавшееся в историко-архитектурную среду. Правильно? :smileflag:

----------


## trend7

Сказочный тоннель.  Уверен не все знают, что это подъем с моря в санаторий "Магнолия" (французский бульвар). Радует разноцветная подсветка и персонажи многих сказок А.С.Пушкина выложены плиткой на стенках тоннеля. Доступ платный 2 грн./чел.  :smileflag:

----------


## anesthesia

> Там  где не подлежит реставрации, нужно строить новое красивое, неповторимое, но вписывавшееся в историко-архитектурную среду. Правильно?


 Кто бы спорил :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Кто бы спорил


  Спасибо за понимание. :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2557)

----------


## brassl

Может у кого есть это фото в нормальном виде, без логотипа?
Вид здания Одесской почтово-телеграфной конторы со двора. Конец ХIХ - начало ХХ вв.

----------


## kravshik

> Может у кого есть это фото в нормальном виде, без логотипа?
> Вид здания Одесской почтово-телеграфной конторы со двора. Конец ХIХ - начало ХХ вв. 
> Вложение 1573242


 
brassl
Советую обратить внимание -очень интересный вид.....

можешь добавить его в свою галлерею..........

----------


## brassl

> brassl
> Советую обратить внимание -очень интересный вид.....
> 
> можешь добавить его в свою галлерею..........


 Да я уже обратил  :smileflag:  Вот ищу, может где лучше завалялась  :smileflag: 

Вечером поставлю в НАШ архив

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2565)

----------


## kravshik

> Да я уже обратил  Вот ищу, может где лучше завалялась 
> 
> Вечером поставлю в НАШ архив


 После всего сорри,это же ты  и разместил инфу и это фото

почаще надо делать перерывы....и отползать от компа

----------


## brassl

А лучше к морю выползать  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> А лучше к морю выползать


 самое то....

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов:  2590)
Народ, а это где?

----------


## mlch

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов:  2583)
> Народ, а это где?
> Вложение 1580786


 Вообще-то Ореанда, это ЮБК (Южный Беоег Крыма)

----------


## brassl

> Вообще-то Ореанда, это ЮБК (Южный Беоег Крыма)


 Спасибо. А то было подписано - Одесса.

----------


## Trs

А что там сейчас с лесами?

Проходя в переулке Нечипоренко заметил, что дома в квартале новостроя свежевыкрашены.

----------


## brassl

Может кто узнает улицу? Подскажите...

Еще немного дополнений закинул, это из старых запасов, только руки дошли разобрать. Если есть чьи фото, подскажите пожалуйста, я поставлю ссылку.

----------


## VicTur

> Может кто узнает улицу? Подскажите...
> Вложение 1581779


 Может, Привокзальная?

----------


## brassl

> Может, Привокзальная?


 Почему так решили?

----------


## Trs

Здесь опорные точки - купол и дом слева, который сгибается под тупым углом. Притом, четырёхэтажный дом.

Также столб на снимке - возможно, бельгийский?

----------


## VicTur

> Почему так решили?


 Да нет, я уже сам вижу, что не она...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2630)

----------


## VicTur

Для brassl'а. Фотографии из нашего семейного архива. Первые три снимка, как мне кажется, сделаны в один день. Надпись на транспаранте: «Всеукраїнський науково-дослідний інститут с<ільсько>. г<осподарських>. меліорацій». Вероятно, это какая-то демонстрация в Одессе, но полной уверенности у меня нет. Кто-то может узнать эти здания?
На обороте следующего, группового снимка - надпись: «I курс Мелиофак ОЗМТ Одесса 1927-28 уч. год». На фото видны интересные перила, и хочется вычислить, что это за здание, но я не знаю, как расшифровывается ОЗМТ. Может, кто-то поможет?

----------


## SaMoVar

1,2 - Софиевский спуск.

Вот что нагуглил.



> ГІДРОТЕХНІКИ І МЕЛІОРАЦІЇ УКРАЇНСЬКИЙ НАУКОВО-ДОСЛІДНИЙ ІНСТИТУТ
>     Версия для печати     Отправить на e-mail
> 
> - установа в системі Міністерства меліорації і водного г-ва СРСР; головний у вирішенні питань з технології будівництва зрошувальних і осушувальних систем в СРСР та гідротехніки і меліорації земель в УРСР. Створений 1929 у Києві на базі Північної і Південної дослідно-меліоративних організацій Наркомзему УРСР. В ін-ті (1979) є 11 відділів; 8 лабораторій (гідравлічна, буд. матеріалів, грунтово-гідрохім. аналізів, меліоративних машин, земляних гідротех. споруд, автоматики, вимірювальних приладів, електронно-обчислювальних машин). Ін-т має експериментальні бази: Кримську і Кам'янсько-Дніпровську дослідно-меліоративні станції, Сарненську н.-д. станцію по освоєнню осушених боліт та Сульське болотне дослідне поле; є аспірантура, видається респ. наук.-технічний збірник "Меліорація і водне господарство" та збірник наукових праць "Питання будівництва і експлуатації меліоративних систем". У 1976 при ін-ті створено проектно-технологічне бюро "Водбудіндустрія". Діє ін-т підвищення кваліфікації керівних кадрів системи Мінводгоспу СРСР.
> 
> П. І. Коваленко.


 Вот ещё ссылка - там про институт.
http://laa.ucoz.ru/load/0-0-0-8-20




> Унаслідок відсутності забезпечення власним приміщенням перед інститутом
> взагалі поставало питання про можливість його існування як окремої самостійної
> одиниці у Харкові. Збільшення штату інституту (майже у три рази) та обсягу
> робіт, що виконувалися, ускладнювали проведення повноцінної роботи
> новоствореної організації у маленькому приміщенні, в якому вона знаходилася,
> яке до того ж перебувало у жахливому стані [12, с. 4].
> Незважаючи на велику кількість проблем, науковий колектив інституту активно
> приступив до роботи. Але через деякий час з`явилися нові труднощі. Під час
> організації науково-дослідної мережі НКЗемсправ на базі Центральної агрохімічної
> ...

----------


## VicTur

> 1,2 - Софиевский спуск.
> 
> http://laa.ucoz.ru/load/0-0-0-8-20


 Софиевский спуск - это который Маринеско? Я сравнивал со снимками оттуда - по-моему, это не он (нижеприведённые снимки не мои, а с одного из одесских порталов).

----------


## victor.odessa

> Для brassl'а. Фотографии из нашего семейного архива.  Вероятно, это какая-то демонстрация в Одессе, но полной уверенности у меня нет. Кто-то может узнать эти здания?


 Не сочтите за бред, а выслушайте. При увеличении второй фотографии хорошо просматривается здание на заднем плане. Оно мне напоминает угловое здание на Приморской / Военного спуска(чётная сторона, где заправка). Я предположил, что это Военный спуск, а здание на фотографии сейчас не существует, оно находилось под нынешним Тёщиным мостом. Но на фотографии видны рельсы. Я залез в Одессу на колёсах и установил, что был трамвайный маршрут №22, который ходил по Приморской, а так же №22а проходивший с Приморской до Малого переулка. 

Я высказал свою точку зрения. Теперь слово за Вами.

----------


## Agnessa

> Для brassl'а. Фотографии из нашего семейного архива. Первые три снимка, как мне кажется, сделаны в один день. Надпись на транспаранте: «Всеукраїнський науково-дослідний інститут с<ільсько>. г<осподарських>. меліорацій». Вероятно, это какая-то демонстрация в Одессе, но полной уверенности у меня нет. Кто-то может узнать эти здания?
> На обороте следующего, группового снимка - надпись: «I курс Мелиофак ОЗМТ Одесса 1927-28 уч. год». На фото видны интересные перила, и хочется вычислить, что это за здание, но я не знаю, как расшифровывается ОЗМТ. Может, кто-то поможет?


 1. По данным справочника "Одеська область на 1933 рік" (более ранними, увы, не располагаю), научно-исследовательский институт мелиорации находился по адресу Бульвар Фельдмана, 7.
2. ОЗМТ - Одесский З (?) Мелиоративный Техникум. По данным того же издания, "одесский мелиоративный техникум" находился по адресу Чичерина, 4.
Собственно, все...
Нет, еще: какие милые девушки на втором фото......

----------


## VicTur

> Не сочтите за бред, а выслушайте. При увеличении второй фотографии хорошо просматривается здание на заднем плане. Оно мне напоминает угловое здание на Приморской / Военного спуска(чётная сторона, где заправка). Я предположил, что это Военный спуск, а здание на фотографии сейчас не существует, оно находилось под нынешним Тёщиным мостом. Но на фотографии видны рельсы. Я залез в Одессу на колёсах и установил, что был трамвайный маршрут №22, который ходил по Приморской, а так же №22а проходивший с Приморской до Малого переулка. 
> 
> Я высказал свою точку зрения. Теперь слово за Вами.


 Ну почему я должен считать бредом слова человека, который хочет помочь?
Тем более что вы правы. Я сопоставил фото из нашего собрания со своей фотографией здания по Военному спуску, 6 (см. снимки ниже), а также с упомянутым вами домом на углу Военного спуска и Суворова (http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_photo/189981.html). Всё совпадает. Окончательно меня убедил идентичный узор балконных перил на старых и новых снимках.
То, что по Военному спуску ходил трамвай, я тоже знаю. Так что, уверен, вы правы.
Спасибо!

----------


## VicTur

> 1. По данным справочника "Одеська область на 1933 рік" (более ранними, увы, не располагаю), научно-исследовательский институт мелиорации находился по адресу Бульвар Фельдмана, 7.
> 2. ОЗМТ - Одесский З (?) Мелиоративный Техникум. По данным того же издания, "одесский мелиоративный техникум" находился по адресу Чичерина, 4.
> Собственно, все...
> Нет, еще: какие милые девушки на втором фото......


 Спасибо огромное. Буду проверять эти адреса.
Буква «з», возможно, означает «зерновой». Но Гугл на запрос «Одесский зерновой мелиоративный техникум» ничего особо путного не выдаёт.

----------


## Agnessa

> Спасибо огромное. Буду проверять эти адреса.
> Буква «з», возможно, означает «зерновой». Но Гугл на запрос «Одесский зерновой мелиоративный техникум» ничего особо путного не выдаёт.


 Наш друг Good++++ гениально просто расшифровал "З" как "земельный". Итак, - Одесский земельно-мелиоративный техникум.

----------


## TrinCh

> Буква «з», возможно, означает «зерновой».


 зерновой вряд-ли. зерно никакого отношения к мелиорации не имеет. скорее "земельный".

зы. уже написали ))

----------


## VicTur

> Наш друг Good++++ гениально просто расшифровал "З" как "земельный". Итак, - Одесский земельно-мелиоративный техникум.


 Согласен. Тем более что по такой форме запроса Гугл сообщает, что такой техникум действительно в Одессе существовал. Правда, адреса я пока по-прежнему не нахожу. Но не исключаю, что именно этот техникум и располагался в четвёртом номере по Чичерина.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2656).
И есть два вопроса  :smileflag: 
1.Парк Победы, на 1957 год это Дюковский??
2.Сделал папку "Люди Одессы" (посмотрите), - надо такая или нет??

По идее TrinCh добавил папку "Марки-деньги и расчётные знаки г. Одессы", но еще не заполнял.
Всем хорошего вечера.

Спасибо за плюсики :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2656).
> И есть два вопроса 
> 1.Парк Победы, на 1957 год это Дюковский??


 Да.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо!

----------


## TrinCh

открыл для себя альманах "Дерибасовская-Ришельевская" который, как оказалось, лежит в свободном доступе в Сети, здесь (подписка с 2006-10гг.). очень понравилось, авторам Спасибо!:
----http://www.readoz.com/publication?i=1023016#1_1023016

2brassl
вырезал с какого-то из номеров Альманаха фото, взамен этого (качество получше):
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=168&pos=21

----------


## brassl

Обновил папку "Дерибасовская улица" и вроде навел в ней порядок, посмотрите пожалуйста, може где ошибся. Некоторые виды не привязаны к номерам домов, не знаю, подскажите.(Файлов: 2685)

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2697).

Может кто знает, где это?

----------


## TrinCh

> Пожалуйста! (на правах автора)


 и еще раз, Спасибо 
Заплюсуйте, пожалуйста OdGenа!  :smileflag:

----------


## TrinCh

> Может кто знает, где это?
> Вложение 1597503


 http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=4327&fullsize=1
Пушкинская?

----------


## myspring73

Вопрос не совсем по теме - Одесская киностудия - она имени кого-то? Звучала версия в споре, что имени Довженко, но нет подтверждения, внесите ясность , если возможно - с доказательствами  :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

> Пушкинская?


 Да, Пушкинская, квартал между Жуковского и Еврейской, правая сторона, если смотреть от вокзала.

----------


## OdGen

читаем
http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14179548.html

----------


## myspring73

> читаем
> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14179548.html


 оказывается, я таки был прав...

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=91155

----------


## Птица без имени

> Началу работ будет предшествовать отселение нынешних жильцов, для которых уже зарезервированы квартиры большей площади и лучшей сохранности в исторической части города.
> <a href="http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14179548.html">Источник</a>


 до этого Тарпан жителям дома за их квартиры предлагал целых 300дол/м2, "астрономическая" сумма как за квартиры в сердце города, такие цены разве что в Кацапетовке

----------


## ebreo

*OdGen* Это плохо или хорошо. Ваше мнение

----------


## vieanna

Пока нет OdGen, скажу, что может, и неплохо. Я знаю Маноло Нуньес-Яновского лет 20, и он настоящий архитектор. Кроме того, одессит, понимающий тонкости нашего отношения к городу. Во всяком случае, чем очередной мрак Глазырина...

----------


## Pinky

Поддерживаю. Даже по тем интервью, что я видел, он производит впечатление человека, который знает, как должен выглядеть город Одесса.
Просто с этим его виденьем, могут, мягко говоря, не согласиться и попросить сеньора на выход раньше времени, заменив кем-то более сговорчивым.

----------


## OdGen

> *OdGen* Это плохо или хорошо. Ваше мнение


 Смотря для кого хорошо - для Тарпана, для жителей дома, или для нас, одесситов?
Если восстановят дом Руссова в виде, близком к первоначальному, будет хорошо. Но терзают большие сомнения, что не получится как со "Спартаком" - начали "реставрировать", но плох был домик, пришлось снести.

----------


## Птица без имени

> Поддерживаю. Даже по тем интервью, что я видел, он производит впечатление человека, который знает, как должен выглядеть город Одесса.


 а какие готовые работы у синьёра есть? Интересно было бы увидеть визуализацию дома Руссова

----------


## vieanna

о господи. ну интернет же под рукой, трудно самостоятельно посмотреть?

----------


## Птица без имени

> о господи. ну интернет же под рукой, трудно самостоятельно посмотреть?


 http://www.rusproekt.ru/about/avtorskieraboti/manuel/















боюсь, что дом Руссова после работы этого архитектора можно будет узнать с большим трудом

----------


## VicTur

Нуньес — плохой вариант для Одессы. Нашему городу нужен архитектор, который не только умеет оригинально мыслить, но и хорошо чувствует историю и обаяние старины. Судя по приведённым примерам, о сеньоре Нуньесе этого не скажешь.

----------


## myspring73

Жуть какая. Он точно архитектор? 
А насчет реконструкции квартала на Садовой - у меня большие сомнения, особенно в свете практически завтрашних выборов. А вот насчет отселения жителей, с предоставлением квартир бОльшего метража - даже сомнений нет, не будет такого, такие как Тарпан за копейку удавятся, а тут сколько можно сэкономить, еще даже не построив ничего.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2716)
Обновил и вроде привел в порядок папку - Николаевский бульвар. Дума

----------


## mlch

> Поддерживаю. Даже по тем интервью, что я видел, он производит впечатление человека, который *знает, как должен выглядеть город Одесса.*
> Просто с этим его виденьем, могут, мягко говоря, не согласиться и попросить сеньора на выход раньше времени, заменив кем-то более сговорчивым.


 Если то, что показано на фото - это и есть его видение Одессы, то лучше попросить его на выход как можно скорее.
ИМХО.

----------


## Mireille

Если на Нечипуренко начались пожары - это верный признак скорого появления монстров в старых кварталах (см. туму аварии и несчастные случаи в Одессе).

----------


## mlch

> Вопрос не совсем по теме - Одесская киностудия - она имени кого-то? Звучала версия в споре, что имени Довженко, но нет подтверждения, внесите ясность , если возможно - с доказательствами


 Одесская киностудия "имени никого"
А Киностудия имени Довженко - это киевская. 
В качества доказательств загляните, хотя бы в Википедию.  :smileflag:

----------


## myspring73

Не все так просто. Вики - не панацея. Версию в пользу "за Довженко" поддержал сотрудник киностудии, у меня-то как раз сомнения.
п.с. про киевскую в курсе))))

----------


## Птица без имени

> Если на Нечипуренко начались пожары - это верный признак скорого появления монстров в старых кварталах (см. туму аварии и несчастные случаи в Одессе).


 "передовой" московский опыт перенимают Хотя в данном конкретном случае, сильно сомневаюсь, что снесут дом

----------


## Птица без имени

> Одесская киностудия "имени никого"
> А Киностудия имени Довженко - это киевская. 
> В качества доказательств загляните, хотя бы в Википедию.


 http://www.ridna-ukraina.com.ua/kino



> Одеська кіностудія ім. О. Довженка до цих пір працює і знімає безліч фільмів і серіалів. Останні з них: Х \ ф "Сорокопятка", х / ф "Пістолет Страдіварі", т \ з "Одруження Казанови", т \ с "Гламур" (ще знімається) та багато інших.


 http://zaxvat.com/reyderi/35/154/



> Рейдерському нападу підверглись Державна судноплавна компанія ЧМП, Одеська кіностудія ім. Довженка, завод «Промзв'язок», ПСК «Вікторія-Д», СКТБ «Продмаш» ...

----------


## mlch

> Не все так просто. Вики - не панацея. Версию в пользу "за Довженко" поддержал сотрудник киностудии, у меня-то как раз сомнения.
> п.с. про киевскую в курсе))))


 Вот официальный сайт Одесской киностудии: http://odessafilm.com.ua/
Не вижу ни слова о том, что она имени кого бы то ни было.

----------


## translator

> Одесская киностудия "имени никого"


 Ага. Просто с детства поездки на пятом трамвае вбили в голову фразу _"Киностудия, следующая Довженко"_...

_ "А у меня Мандриан..."_ (© "Собачье сердце")

----------


## Пушкин

Ребята, Кто то что то слышал о реконструкции одного из полуциркульных зданий на бульваре, с надстройкой этажей и переделкой его в гостиницу? На ГЛАСе была передача с Казарновским, так он заявил что уже все документы согласованны и горожане об этом "процессе" ничего не знают...

----------


## Richard

> http://www.ridna-ukraina.com.ua/kino
> 
> 
> http://zaxvat.com/reyderi/35/154/


 Ерунда там какая-то написана.  Киностудией им. Довженка всегда киевская студия была. Одесская никакого имени не имеет.



> Организована в 1928 г. как Киевская кинофабрика ВУФКУ.
> В 1930-1938 гг. — Киевская кинофабрика "Украинфильм".
> В 1938-1957 гг. — Киевская студия художественных фильмов.
> С 1957 г. — Киевская киностудия имени Александра Довженко.
> Позже — ГП "Национальная киностудия художественных фильмов имени Александра Довженко".

----------


## Shteffy

> Сказочный тоннель.  Уверен не все знают, что это подъем с моря в санаторий "Магнолия" (французский бульвар). Радует разноцветная подсветка и персонажи многих сказок А.С.Пушкина выложены плиткой на стенках тоннеля. Доступ платный 2 грн./чел.


 А я когда была там подсветки не было... только сам лифт не оправдал ожиданий, я после тоннеля ожидала увидеть что-то еще более сказочное

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2732).
Вопрос:
улица Посмитного до революции имела какое-то название???

----------


## Alexandr

> Вот официальный сайт Одесской киностудии: http://odessafilm.com.ua/
> Не вижу ни слова о том, что она имени кого бы то ни было.


 Одесская киностудия была всегда имени художественных фильмов. Других фамилий не было.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> улица Посмитного до революции имела какое-то название???


 Похоже что нет. Но в советское время она называлась Коллективной.

----------


## Alexandr

4-го октября была открыта мемориальная доска библиографу и одному из самых просвещенных людей про историю Одессы Фельдману Виктору Семеновичу. Воронцовский 9.
открытие таки сопроводилось приезжими нуворишами. Теряем город...

----------


## VicTur

> Простите что в разброс...


 А можно уточнить места съёмок? Я, кроме купола с флюгером, затрудняюсь опознать...

----------


## Пушкин

> А можно уточнить места съёмок? Я, кроме купола с флюгером, затрудняюсь опознать...


  Так тема то другая... :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Народ, ни кто не подскажет где в сетке можно найти Одесские рисунки Жуковского, и сколько их было? (может у кого сканы есть?).

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2745).

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот, наконец, отканил семейный архив. Сейчас выложу.

Ограда Парка Шевченко. Задний план - Маразлиевская. Прибл. 1960 год.

Маразлиевская/Сабанский переулок. 1958 год. Правая сторона тротуара ещё не заасфальтирована.

Стадион около 1960 года.

Вход в парк Шевченко (там сейчас памятник). Около 1960.

Памятник Хмельницкому. Около 1960 года.

Стадион 1958год. 

Вход в парк Шевченко (на заднем плане сейчас ему памятник стоит).

Стадион около 1960.

Маразлиевская. Ограда парка. 1959год.

Медведь - "детский сектор" парка Шевченко. Между Зелёным театром и летним кинотеатром. Сейчас пьедестал остался.

----------


## SaMoVar

Стадион 1957 год.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2758).

----------


## Trs

Новости со строительных лесов.

"Любимую" студполиклинику на Пастера, 56-58 уже начали красить в жёлтый цвет. В целом получилось неплохо, цвет тоже хорошо подобран.

----------


## brassl

Народ, а что с сайтом odessastory, хотел обновить архив и третий час открыть не могу.
Это у меня с компом или сайт не работает?

----------


## Скрытик

> Народ, а что с сайтом odessastory, хотел обновить архив и третий час открыть не могу.
> Это у меня с компом или сайт не работает?


 Света нет в офисе. До 17 часов не будет, УПС всего 3 часа держит

----------


## Jaak Logus

Может у кого-то есть данные о сквере, расположенном между ул. Пантелеймоновской, ул. Гимназической и итальянским бульваром, до того, как в 1983 году он стал сквером им. Томаса?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений (большое спасибо SaMoVar). Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2776).

----------


## TrinCh

2brassl
по поводу этого фото из раздела "Место нахождения не знаю. Подскажите"

это таки ул. Ланжероновская *улица*, угол Екатериненской. вдалеке Горсад.

здесь---http://museum.edu.ru/catalog.asp?cat_ob_no=13264&ob_no=13263

этот рисунок датирован 1830гг и подписан "Ришельевский лицей", а лицей, как известно, находился в квартале Екатериненской-Дерибасовской-Ланжероновской улиц.

и еще,
про Ланжероновский переулок нашел такое упоминание (----http://odessa.sergekot.com/ipitis-ralli/   ) :

_«Одесский вестник» от 21 февраля 1873 г. сообщал: «Марья Петровна Ралли, Елена Петровна Аркулова и Анна Петровна Карузо с мужьями <…> извещают <…> о кончине матери их Елены Федоровны Эпитес. Вынос тела <…> из квартиры покойной (Ланжероновский пер., дом Ралли )»_ .

судя по этой же статье Ипитис-Ралли имели дома на Ланжероновской улице и не один. 
Утопленные внутрь квартала дома справа, очевидно, были снесены и в 1913 году там (из той же статьи) 

"_На приложенном к делу плане показано, что дом Е.Ф. Ипитис помещался на углу Ланжероновской и Екатерининской улиц, на месте которого в 1913 г. был построен известный четырехэтажный дом, принадлежавший супруге генерал-лейтенанта и бывшего одесского градоначальника А.Г. Григорьева (1847-1916) Софье Алексеевне и имеющий современный адрес Ланжероновская, 15 угол Екатерининской, 15 (здесь расположено кафе «Фанкони»)."_

----------


## mlch

> Может у кого-то есть данные о сквере, расположенном между ул. Пантелеймоновской, ул. Гимназической и итальянским бульваром, до того, как в 1983 году он стал сквером им. Томаса?


 Как мне кажется, до упразднения пятой гимназии это был ее двор.

----------


## brassl

Пересматривал фильм Повесть о первой любви, 1957 года. Стоп кадры.
Может будет кому интересно.

----------


## brassl



----------


## Trs

Не подскажете где снят №4 из первого поста? Хотя бы приблизительно?

----------


## TrinCh

> Не подскажете где снят №4 из первого поста? Хотя бы приблизительно?


 вряд-ли конечно  :smileflag: , но мне ул. Бреуса правая часть напоминает, забор школы №8.

----------


## mlch

> Пересматривал фильм Повесть о первой любви, 1957 года. Стоп кадры.
> Может будет кому интересно. 
> Вложение 1619392


 Очень интересное сооружение на первом кадре.
Это лестница на спуске с Торговой, или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## TrinCh

> Очень интересное сооружение на первом кадре.
> Это лестница на спуске с Торговой, или я ошибаюсь?


 в море похоже видно проход в волноломе. если это действительно так, то с Торговой в таком ракурсе его, имхо, не увидеть. тогда скорее это спуск с Гоголя.

----------


## Новоросс!

> Очень интересное сооружение на первом кадре.
> Это лестница на спуске с Торговой, или я ошибаюсь?


 Это спуск не с Торговой а самый первый спуск на Бульваре Жванецкого (Искуств, Комсомольском) спуск с улицы Софиевской которая возле ювелирки..внизу видно здание морского училища..
и цеха судоремонтного

----------


## Новоросс!

Да Башенка на спуске интересная что это могло быть..?)

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Пардон, если было--но не могла вконтакте пройти мимо такой красоты.
Находится в селе Петровка, 50 км. от Одессы, севернее Одессы.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А деревья на Французском бульваре были как-то гуще, чем сейчас. И трамваям не мешали...  (фото 2 в посте 5281)

----------


## VicTur

> Пересматривал фильм Повесть о первой любви, 1957 года. Стоп кадры.
> Может будет кому интересно. 
> 
> Вложение 1619393


 Кадр № 2 — почти наверняка это Канатная, угол Бунина.

----------


## brassl

А вот вроде и башенка, описаная в этой же книге!!!! Она?

----------


## brassl

Раз место оказалось интересным снял все соседние кадры.




По место расположению ранее выложенных кадров никто не просветит, признаюсь, узнал не все.
Качаю другие фильмы, может еще что то попадется  :smileflag:

----------


## Mystique

> Пардон, если было--но не могла вконтакте пройти мимо такой красоты.
> Находится в селе Петровка, 50 км. от Одессы, севернее Одессы.


 Есть такое дело  :smileflag:  Сам там лазил из-за этих развалин, только загажены они нереально. Про это поместье Курисов упоминается даже в википедии.

----------


## Семирек

Вот довольно известная открытка - здание Одесского юнкерского училища. Но я что-то не пойму - вроде бы это здание не очень похоже на нынешнее, на 6-й станции Фонтана (бывший корпус Одесского института сухопутных войск). И уж совершенно точно, что это не здание бывшего Одесского кадетского корпуса (на 3-й станции) и не здание Сергиевского артиллерийского училища. Кто подскажет?

----------


## mlch

> Вот довольно известная открытка - здание Одесского юнкерского училища. Но я что-то не пойму - вроде бы это здание не очень похоже на нынешнее, на 6-й станции Фонтана (бывший корпус Одесского института сухопутных войск). И уж совершенно точно, что это не здание бывшего Одесского кадетского корпуса (на 3-й станции) и не здание Сергиевского артиллерийского училища. Кто подскажет?


 Это Итальянский бульвар 3.

----------


## Семирек

А что, разве там находилось юнкерское училище?

----------


## mlch

> А что, разве там находилось юнкерское училище?


 Да. До постройки здания на Фонтанской дороге.
И после тоже.  :smileflag: 
На карте 1917-го года по адресу Итальянский 3  показано "Военное училище", а по Фонтанской дороге 4/1 - "Сергеевское артиллерийское училище".

----------


## Viktoz

> Это Итальянский бульвар 3.


 В правом нижнем углу видно маяк, и часть гавани порта. Это где-то в районе парка Шевченко. Может Приморская улица.

----------


## mlch

> В правом нижнем углу видно маяк, и часть гавани порта. Это где-то в районе парка Шевченко. Может Приморская улица.


 Странно, но я в правом нижнем углу вижу зеленый газон и дорожку.  :smileflag: 
Можете не сомневаться. Это - Итальянский 3.
Сейчас это здание надстроено на один этаж.
Вот это же здание с другого ракурса.

----------


## Семирек

> Да. До постройки здания на Фонтанской дороге.
> И после тоже. 
> На карте 1917-го года по адресу Итальянский 3  показано "Военное училище", а по Фонтанской дороге 4/1 - "Сергеевское артиллерийское училище".


 Спасибо за разъяснение!

----------


## SaMoVar

Мужской монастырь. Май 1976.

----------


## Новоросс!

> Есть такое дело  Сам там лазил из-за этих развалин, только загажены они нереально. Про это поместье Курисов упоминается даже в википедии.


 Это спуск с Софиевского переулка самое начало бульвара Искуств ,Комсомольского, Жванецкого...с час все в жутчайшем состоянии свалки одни , а все же кто рас кажет  , что за башенка...это памятник?

----------


## Новоросс!

> Раз место оказалось интересным снял все соседние кадры.
> Вложение 1620037
> 
> Вложение 1620039
> 
> По место расположению ранее выложенных кадров никто не просветит, признаюсь, узнал не все.
> Качаю другие фильмы, может еще что то попадется


 Это спуск с Софиевского переулка самое начало бульвара Искуств ,Комсомольского, Жванецкого...с час все в жутчайшем состоянии свалки одни , а все же кто рас кажет , что за башенка...это памятник?

----------


## kravshik

> Это спуск с Софиевского переулка самое начало бульвара Искуств ,Комсомольского, Жванецкого...с час все в жутчайшем состоянии свалки одни , а все же кто рас кажет , что за башенка...это памятник?


 Недавно спускался  как раз по этому спуску-экстрим еще тот- такая глухомань,одни свалки вокруг,все дико заросшее,только и смотри чтобы по голове не получить и с обрыва в кусты не скинули,но зато свой колорит таких мест тоже присутствует!!

Вся лесенка заросшая,полуразрушенная ,но еще держится,видать таки в те времена хорошо построили.....мне понравилось,давненько в таких местах не был.....

----------


## VicTur

> Качаю другие фильмы, может еще что то попадется


 Непременно попадётся. В Одессе много чего снималось.
Вот пара списков, чтоб легче было ориентироваться:

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=8578644#post8578644

http://lingvik.livejournal.com/10888.html

----------


## OdGen

> 2brassl
> по поводу этого фото из раздела "Место нахождения не знаю. Подскажите"
> 
> это таки ул. Ланжероновская *улица*, угол Екатериненской. вдалеке Горсад.
> 
> здесь---http://museum.edu.ru/catalog.asp?cat_ob_no=13264&ob_no=13263
> 
> этот рисунок датирован 1830гг и подписан "Ришельевский лицей", а лицей, как известно, находился в квартале Екатериненской-Дерибасовской-Ланжероновской улиц.
> 
> ...


 Вот план участка, где находился дом Ипитисов

----------


## OdGen

В субботнем номере "Вечерней Одессы" вышла статья Олега Владимирского. 

*Одесса, которую мы уже точно потеряли...
*Вечерняя Одесса №149—150 (9280—9281) // 09 октября 2010 г.
Фрагменты росписи стен...Написать на болезненную для нашего города тему заставило письмо нашего читателя. Привожу его полностью.


«Недавно одесским журналистам удалось познакомиться с ходом реконструкции гостиницы «Большая Московская». Из многочисленных публикаций в прессе стало известно, что завершение работ ожидается уже в 2011 году. При этом декор фасадов будет восстановлен в максимально близком к первозданному виде.

Около 8 лет назад на одной из выставок в Одесском краеведческом музее приходилось видеть проект реставрации этой гостиницы. Уже тогда там можно было увидеть эскизы восстановленных интерьеров.

Каким же станет интерьер гостиницы? Будет ли он в какой-то степени соответствовать первоначальному или представит собой полностью творчество современных дизайнеров? Удалось ли сохранить элементы росписи стен, обнаруженной под многочисленными слоями краски во время строительства? (фотографии прилагаются). С уважением, Александр Солоденко».

Отвечу сразу, что во время посещения реконструируемой «Большой Московской» вопрос о сохранение внутренних интерьеров даже не возникал, поскольку журналистам были продемонстрированы полностью оголенные несущие стены, взятые в стальной панцирь и покрытые слоем бетона. Как нам объяснили, их состояние без таких дополнительных мер укрепления просто не позволяло проводить работы. Так что пока в результате реконструкции все внутреннее пространство «Большой Московской» полностью изменено, и в связи с этим задавать вопрос о восстановлении оригинальнейшей внутренней росписи, когда-то украшавшей ее интерьеры, было бы просто не логично.


К тому же есть уже печальный опыт, например, тех же реконструкций на Дерибасовской. Там помещения многих магазинов тоже были когда-то украшены оригинальной лепниной и росписью. Эти интерьеры сумели пережить и революцию, и гражданскую и Отечественную войны, и даже все нововведения советской власти, и только в последние 10—15 лет были безжалостно уничтожены. Зримая «связь времен», старательно сохраняемая во всех цивилизованных европейских странах, у нас просто не рассаматривается в качестве достойной внимания.

Ну и что, что гастроном Дубинина (Дерибасовская угол Красного переулка) был на своем месте более 100 лет. Сначала (конечно же, именно там, другого места не нашлось!) вместо него нужно было сделать клуб «Фидель», а теперь парфюмерный магазин. Что из того, что Центральный гастроном (Дерибасовская угол Преображенской) тоже украшал город более 100 лет? Конечно, нужно было именно там сделать очередной ювелирный магазин! И в «ЦГ» (так называли одесситы Центральный гастроном), и в гастрономе Дубинина тоже была своя оригинальная лепнина и роспись стен. Не говоря уже о находящемся через дорогу колбасном магазине, где объемный многоцветный барельеф по верху стен с летящими и выглядывающими из камышей утками и гусями до сих пор в памяти. Как и лепнина с фантастическими рыбами, глядящими со стен рыбного магазина, расположенного чуть дальше колбасного...

Такие примеры можно приводить и приводить. Абсолютная эстетическая, историческая, а значит, и интеллектуальная глухота тех, кто это уничтожал, и преступное безразличие, вероятно, в силу той же глухоты, тех, кто давал санкцию на это уничтожение, привели к тому, что в Одессе практически не остается ничего оригинального, того, что и приносило ей мировую славу.

и деталей интерьера «Большой Московской»Я далек от мысли утверждать, что вся эта лепнина и росписи были сплошь образцы высокого искусства. Это был нормальный, даже можно сказать, массовый, для времени середины XIX — начала ХХ веков стиль украшения жилищ, общественных зданий и торговых точек, принятый в европейских столицах. Но именно в этом и был тот особый одесский «шик», производивший столь сильное впечатление на современников: когда отнюдь не столичный город, реально выглядел в своих лучших зданиях и улицах, как настоящая европейская столица! И что делают с этим богатством недоумки-наследники? Уничтожают, уничтожают и уничтожают...

Конечно, их тоже можно попытаться понять. Вероятно, все эти новые «хозяева жизни» воспитывались и росли исключительно в «хрущобах», и поэтому им просто недоступно оценить ни прелести завитков чугунной решетки балкона или лестничной ограды, ни лиловых «лавовых» плит, покрывающих старые одесские дворы, которые привозили в начале ХIХ века в качестве балласта в трюмах парусных кораблей из средиземноморских стран. Что уж и говорить об облупившейся росписи на стенах! Пусть это даже и первая настенная роспись в стиле «модерн», в первом построенном в Российской империи в этом стиле здании, каким, судя по всему, и была «Большая Московская». Там, кстати, не только роспись была уникальная, но даже оконные ручки и лестничные решетки, как видно на снимках Александра Солоденко, были тоже специально изготовлены в стиле «модерн».

Прекрасно понимаю, что все эти разговоры, как говорят в Одессе, «в пользу бедных». Хотелось бы ошибиться, но очень сомневаюсь, что кто-то будет пытаться это все восстанавливать. Хватит и того, что снаружи восстановят, ну, не без того, конечно, чтобы еще два этажа пристроить к уникальному творению Леона Влодека.

А от интерьеров останутся только фотографии... Так произойдет, если и уже не произошло, и со столь же уникальными потолками Дома Руссова, которые я успел сфотографировать. А от многих шедевров Одессы, столь щедро оставленных нам нашими предками в домах, и этого не осталось. Сгинули без следа...

Что ж, коль всем все «до лампочки», значит, так тому и быть. Превратим наш город в безликое подобие всех безликих городов.

Олег Владимирский

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2810).

----------


## TrinCh

> Вот план участка, где находился дом Ипитисов


 да, не тот угол, перепутал  :smileflag:  
на углу Ланжероновской и Екатериниской на рисунке справа дом построенный по проекту архитектора М.Г. Рейнгерца в 1906г. Но принципиально, по привязке рисунка,  это ничего не меняет.

----------


## Пушкин

Нашел немного фотографий Собора:

----------


## Пушкин

И ещё не много...

----------


## Пушкин

И последнее

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2825).

----------


## kravshik

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2825).


 Не... мы подождем когда будет 3000 тыс,тогда и заглянем,а то не успеваем насладиться ,одобрить ,осознать и переварить)))) :smileflag: 

Еще раз большое спасибо за такую приятную для многих здесь-отдушину -за мир Старой Одессы.....!

----------


## brassl

А шо тут осталось до 3 000 ... , месяц работы :smileflag: 
Рад что это еще кому-то, кроме меня, доставляет удовольствие.

Народ не у кого нет фотографии дома который находился на Екатерининской и примыкал к дому с самым большим балконом (фото Никитенко выложенное сегодня), его снесли, а я к своему стыду не могу его вспомнить

----------


## VicTur

> Народ не у кого нет фотографии дома который находился на Екатерининской и примыкал к дому с самым большим балконом (фото Никитенко выложенное сегодня), его снесли, а я к своему стыду не могу его вспомнить


 Это тот дом, где был кинотеатр имени Фрунзе? Я его фотографировал, когда его только начали сносить. Вот, держи.

----------


## VicTur

И ещё кинотеатр Фрунзе...

----------


## kravshik

> И ещё кинотеатр Фрунзе...


 Это скорее *Одесса которую мы уже потеряли*,и ничего к сожалению с этим не сделаешь,а жаль,очень жаль..........!!!!

----------


## translator

> в селе Петровка, 50 км. от Одессы, севернее Одессы.

----------


## translator

> в селе Петровка, 50 км. от Одессы, севернее Одессы.


      

И закрыли вопрос.

----------


## vieanna

вот еще

----------


## translator

> Раз место оказалось интересным снял все соседние кадры.


 Для Торговой слишком полого. Для Дерибасовской - слишком коротко...

----------


## vieanna

про Курисов есть хорошая книжка "Да будет правда!", кажется.
не увидела на полке, чтобы точно написать.
Необычайно интересная семья.

----------


## Скрытик

> Это скорее Одесса которую мы уже потеряли,и ничего к сожалению с этим не сделаешь,а жаль,очень жаль..........!!!!


 Если я не ошибаюсь, то это здание строилось в советские годы. И если от проекта новостроя не отойдут, то результат будет весьма неплохим.

----------


## Maksy

> Это скорее Одесса которую мы уже потеряли,и ничего к сожалению с этим не сделаешь,а жаль,очень жаль..........!!!!


 не велика потеря ИМХО. Архитектурная ценность его весьма сомнительна, функциональная тоже. Самое ценное в этом здании, это воспоминания про кино за 5 коп. и детском кинозале. А, в нём ещё работал один из первых в городе видеопрокат.

----------


## OdGen

> про Курисов есть хорошая книжка "Да будет правда!", кажется.
> не увидела на полке, чтобы точно написать.
> Необычайно интересная семья.


 Именно так. Я с потомком этой семьи, князем Марком Андрониковым (врач, живет в Париже) переписывался пару лет назад.

----------


## brassl

> Если я не ошибаюсь, то это здание строилось в советские годы. И если от проекта новостроя не отойдут, то результат будет весьма неплохим.


 А вида здания которое стояло до него ни у кого нет?


Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2896)

----------


## exse

Пока затишье по основной теме можно глянуть Одессу-1944:


Оккупанту понравилась решетка (где она сейчас?):


Судя по обилию молочниц - это Привоз:

----------


## 115117

так решетка не та ли,у вокзала,которую сняли недавно и заменили непонятно зачем?

----------


## vieanna

она.

----------


## verda

> Это спуск с Софиевского переулка самое начало бульвара Искуств ,Комсомольского, Жванецкого...с час все в жутчайшем состоянии свалки одни , а все же кто рас кажет , что за башенка...это памятник?


 Насколько я знаю, эту лестницу построил Маразли, и она вела из порта к ночлежке для портовых рабочих, которую построил он же наверху, там, где сейчас жилой дом (кстати, Софиевского переулка не существует, этот переулочек - один дом №5-Б по Софиевской).
А башенку на склонах построили после войны пленные немцы (так моя бабушка говорила). Потом, в годах 60-ых, она исчезла. Но она не похожа на ту, что на фотографии, и стояла не слева, а справа от лестницы.

----------


## Trs

У кого есть фотографии снесённого дома на Ланжероновской, соседнего с домом Навроцкого?

----------


## mlch

> У кого есть фотографии снесённого дома на Ланжероновской, соседнего с домом Навроцкого?


 "Вот она, пожалуйста."©

----------


## kravshik

> У кого есть фотографии снесённого дома на Ланжероновской, соседнего с домом Навроцкого?


 А что уже успели снести-отстал я от жизни..............

----------


## VicTur

> У кого есть фотографии снесённого дома на Ланжероновской, соседнего с домом Навроцкого?


 Вот часть того, что фотографировал я. Первый снимок — с Ласточкина, остальные — из Пале-Рояля. Кроме того, см. фильм «Любимая женщина механика Гаврилова».

----------


## VicTur

> Народ, ни кто не подскажет где в сетке можно найти Одесские рисунки Жуковского, и сколько их было? (может у кого сканы есть?).


 Сегодня в «Книжном супермаркете» на Бунина, 33, листал одну из книжек Нетребского, там на 87-й странице репродукция рисунка Жуковского, изображающего Екатерининскую площадь. Книга имеет синюю обложку и стоит на стенде, который, как войдёшь в магазин, сразу слева. Точного названия, увы, не запомнил.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Это, скорее всего электростанция, принадлежавшая "Бельгийскому трамваю".

----------


## MaxSH

Вот несколько фотографий оледенения 1988 года. Качество плохое, но уж что есть - то есть.
Это часть 1.

----------


## MaxSH

А это часть 2

Нетрудно догадаться, что снимки сделаны между 1 ст. Люстдорфской дороги и ЮЗ массивом.

----------


## Скрытик

Все равно спасибо! Уже с трудом вспоминается.
В 70х тоже неслабо обледенело.

----------


## Пушкин

Отлично помню это Обледенение - транспорт почти не ходил...

----------


## MaxSH

Помню очень депрессивное состояние одесситов... кроме школьников, для которых были отгулы... и последовавшее потом землетрясение в Спитаке.

----------


## mlch

> Помню очень депрессивное состояние одесситов... кроме школьников, для которых были отгулы... и последовавшее потом землетрясение в Спитаке.


 Смотрел на предыдущие фотографии и не мог понять - почему я такого в 1988 году не помню? 
А как написали про Спитак - аж отлегло. Это не потеря памяти. Просто я в этот момент на другом конце страны находился.  :smileflag:

----------


## TrinCh

> Помню очень депрессивное состояние одесситов... кроме школьников, для которых были отгулы...


  у меня позитивные воспоминания, наверное потому что я школьником был... красота какая была  :smileflag:  как раз в этом районе, что на фото, жил тогда и гулял тут все "отгулы", так что вполне мог и на фотографию попасть.  :smileflag:

----------


## София Павловна

Ой...ностальгия) Мне 4 года было. Помню с отцом пошли к заводу электронмаш,  а там бетонные перекрытия лежали,и под ними была зеленая трава!!! Жила на 16 этаже,высотка на углу Жукова\Глушко. Видела всё с высоты....до сих пор воспоминания очень живы. В прошлом году вообще вспомнилось это всё,как никогда)

----------


## MaxSH

Хочу обратить общественное внимание на следующее. Очередь из хлебного тянется до "Пельменной", память о которой не у многих сохранилась. На ее месте впоследствии было все что угодно. А еще видно отсутствие углового дома Космонавтов/Малиновского, к которому глаз уже привык.

----------


## Agnessa

> Это, скорее всего электростанция, принадлежавшая "Бельгийскому трамваю".


 Плюс трамвайное депо...

----------


## mlch

> Это, скорее всего электростанция, принадлежавшая "Бельгийскому трамваю".


 


> Плюс трамвайное депо...


 Это может быть даже баней, пекарней или крематорием.  :smileflag: 
Вопрос - ГДЕ? 
Где оно находилось, если в Одессе было?

----------


## victor.odessa

А не относится ли эта труба к городской прачечной на Слободке?
Вложение 1656903

----------


## mlch

> А не относится ли эта труба к городской прачечной на Слободке?
> Вложение 1656903


 А между прочим, ОЧЕНЬ похоже! 
Оголовок трубы, практически, идентичен.
***
Упс! Нет. Не она, к сожалению. 
Есть мелкие отличия в деталях.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> А не относится ли эта труба к городской прачечной на Слободке?
> Вложение 1656903


 Но подпись все таки гласит о связи с Одесским Трамваем, а не с Центральной прачечной. :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Но подпись все таки гласит о связи с Одесским Трамваем, а не с Центральной прачечной.


 К сожалению, не всему написанному можно безоговорочно доверять.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

А может быть это похоже. 
Это кадр 1935 года. Точно сказать не могу, электростанция это или завод сопротивлений.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве Файлов: 2939)

----------


## Antique

> Это кадр 1935 года. Точно сказать не могу, электростанция это или завод сопротивлений.


 Так вот как выглядела электростанция в 35-м... Теперь мне ясно, что было на месте предпоследней правой секции (сейчас там ободранный прямоугольный серый короб с окнами).

Отдельные секции электростанции очень похоже на те что на очень старом фото, но взаимное расположение секций совершенно иное.




> Плюс трамвайное депо...


 Почему?



Интересно, когда в Одессе появилось электричество?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Интересно, когда в Одессе появилось электричество?


 Электричество появилось вместе с выставкой в Александровском парке.

----------


## TrinCh

> Отдельные секции электростанции очень похоже на те что на очень старом фото, но взаимное расположение секций совершенно иное.


 а, по-моему, как раз, расположение тоже самое + достроенные отдельные "отдельные секции", хотя возможно "типовый" проект, кстати где это?
и еще, я конечно мало что понимаю в буржуйском языке, но на исходном фото ничего про электричество не написано - "трамвайз Одесса. экстерьер де ля централе".

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> а, по-моему, как раз, расположение тоже самое + достроенные отдельные "отдельные секции", хотя возможно "типовый" проект, кстати где это?
> и еще, я конечно мало что понимаю в буржуйском языке, но на исходном фото ничего про электричество не написано - "трамвайз Одесса. экстерьер де ля централе".


 Я только предположил, что это электростанция. Трамвайных путей на фото не видно, как впрочем и столб, только один. :smileflag: 

Последний снимок, это Московская (бывш.), в сторону поселка Котовского, за Сахарным заводом. А может у кого то есть фото электростанции со стороны Нефтегавани?

----------


## Antique

> а, по-моему, как раз, расположение тоже самое + достроенные отдельные "отдельные секции"


 Единственное, что на фотографиях похожее, так это небольшая секция с "тамбуром", и то арочные фото разные по размерам. Между этой секцией и трубой на французском фото расположен какой-то цех или пакгауз довольно больших размеров, а на ЧБ скриншоте (да и сейчас) там здание другой архитектуры. Также ограда без кирпичных столбов и дорога похожа на свинарник.

Конечно на промышленные здания должны были быть типовые проекты, но что они из себя представляли это тот ещё вопрос.





> кстати где это?


 Черноморского казачества 119. По дубльгису там расположен завод Санклин.




> Электричество появилось вместе с выставкой в Александровском парке.


 хм, почему то в справочнике Пилявского указан год постройки 1904-й и архитектор Бауэр, а Кундерт упомянут только в связи с расширением в 1928-м году, тогда как в реестре указан 1910-и архитектор Кундерт.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Уважаемые форумчане!

У меня есть идея и мне интересно ваше мнение.

Каждый истинный Одессит несет в себе информацию о Городе, о его улицах, домах. Наверняка, большинство хотело бы поделится такой информацией с другими. Как вы думаете, возможно ли создание информационной базы, по типу Википедии, об Одессе? Где бы доступ, к внесению информации в базу данных имело бы достаточно большое количество людей, где бы у каждого старого дома Одессы, было бы детальное описание, с фотографиями, новыми и по возможности старыми. Я думаю, что это было бы возможно сделать на базе Дубль ГИС.

----------


## VicTur

> Уважаемые форумчане!
> 
> У меня есть идея и мне интересно ваше мнение.
> 
> Каждый истинный Одессит несет в себе информацию о Городе, о его улицах, домах. Наверняка, большинство хотело бы поделится такой информацией с другими. Как вы думаете, возможно ли создание информационной базы, по типу Википедии, об Одессе? Где бы доступ, к внесению информации в базу данных имело бы достаточно большое количество людей, где бы у каждого старого дома Одессы, было бы детальное описание, с фотографиями, новыми и по возможности старыми. Я думаю, что это было бы возможно сделать на базе Дубль ГИС.


 Прекрасная идея. Мне, правда, видится одно «но». В отличие от Википедии, предлагаемая вами информационная база изначально как бы запрограммирована на неполноту — из-за того, что авторами статей этой базы станет далеко не каждый одессит, а только тот, кто, во-первых, знает об этом проекте, во-вторых, имеет доступ к Интернету, и в-третьих, осознаёт важность предлагаемого вами дела и хочет поделиться сведениями, которыми располагает. Сильно сомневаюсь, что таких одесситов — большинство. Тем не менее попробовать имеет смысл.

----------


## VikZu

> Уважаемые форумчане!
> 
> У меня есть идея и мне интересно ваше мнение.
> 
> Каждый истинный Одессит несет в себе информацию о Городе, о его улицах, домах. Наверняка, большинство хотело бы поделится такой информацией с другими. Как вы думаете, возможно ли создание информационной базы, по типу Википедии, об Одессе? Где бы доступ, к внесению информации в базу данных имело бы достаточно большое количество людей, где бы у каждого старого дома Одессы, было бы детальное описание, с фотографиями, новыми и по возможности старыми. Я думаю, что это было бы возможно сделать на базе Дубль ГИС.


 Идея вполне здравая. Это можно сделать на основе Викимапии ну вот вам хотя бы ссылка на одно здание в Одессе.
http://wikimapia.org/#lat=46.4881846&lon=30.7241786&z=17&l=0&m=s&v=9&show=/6560337/ru/Садовая-ул-3
 В этот текст можно накидать ссылок на:- 
 -статью в сети городских краеведов того же допустим Губаря, 
 -видеопрогулки по Садовой с сайта АТВ
 -фото с отдельных источников в сети в частности в нашем фотоархиве (ссылку где то потерял).

А можно конечно сделать совсем солидно. Создать сотдельный сайт с картой города с картами города и на самой современной сделать все по типу викимапии и с ссылками и с авторскими текстами и фото в самом сайте.

----------


## VicTur

> Идея вполне здравая. Это можно сделать на основе Викимапии ну вот вам хотя бы ссылка на одно здание в Одессе.
> http://wikimapia.org/#lat=46.4881846&lon=30.7241786&z=17&l=0&m=s&v=9&show=/6560337/ru/Садовая-ул-3
>  В этот текст можно накидать ссылок на:- 
>  -статью в сети городских краеведов того же допустим Губаря, 
>  -видеопрогулки по Садовой с сайта АТВ
>  -фото с отдельных источников в сети в частности в нашем фотоархиве (ссылку где то потерял).
> 
> А можно конечно сделать совсем солидно. Создать сотдельный сайт с картой города с картами города и на самой современной сделать все по типу викимапии и с ссылками и с авторскими текстами и фото в самом сайте.


 Лучше отдельный проект. То, что я прочёл по вашей ссылке, выглядит не больно солидно.

----------


## Antique

> Каждый истинный Одессит несет в себе информацию о Городе, о его улицах, домах. Наверняка, большинство хотело бы поделится такой информацией с другими. Как вы думаете, возможно ли создание информационной базы, по типу Википедии, об Одессе? Где бы доступ, к внесению информации в базу данных имело бы достаточно большое количество людей, где бы у каждого старого дома Одессы, было бы детальное описание, с фотографиями, новыми и по возможности старыми. Я думаю, что это было бы возможно сделать на базе Дубль ГИС.


 Мне каэется что имело бы смысл писать сайт с нуля. Википедия  это статейно ориентированный проект. Викимапия это контуры строений с вложеным текстом без возможностей поиска с подгрузкой карт от Гугла. Но по тем же зданиям нужен поиск по различным параметрам, например: стиля, этажности, года постройки, улицы, архитектора, владельцев, предназначения.




> То, что я прочёл по вашей ссылке, выглядит не больно солидно.


 И всё же это самый солидный проект из подобных.




> А можно конечно сделать совсем солидно. Создать сотдельный сайт с картой города с картами города и на самой современной сделать все по типу викимапии и с ссылками и с авторскими текстами и фото в самом сайте.


 Я думаю что сайт был бы давно уже создан, если бы нашлись вебмастера, авторы и финансы (хостинг+домен).

----------


## brassl

Сайт с нуля, это было бы очень интересно, но пока его нет, чем не подходит сайт Одессастори?, фото залиты по улицам, комментариев к ним практически нет, никто не пишет, давайте собирать информацию пока там, а потом перенести всегда можно. Если нет старых видов домов, будем заливать новые фото и ставить комменты к ним. По крайне мере не так "бледно" как выглядит ссылка на Садовую, 3
Может я не прав, Ваши мнения?

----------


## Скрытик

Не знаю как викмапии, а движок Викпедии давно выложен в интернет и, если не ошибаюсь, абсолютно бесплатен.
Хостинг у меня есть свой, проблема не в вэбмастерах а в тех кто готовит информацию. Например, если бы не brassl и другие, то Одессастори уже давно бы заглох.

----------


## VicTur

> Сайт с нуля, это было бы очень интересно, но пока его нет, чем не подходит сайт Одессастори?, фото залиты по улицам, комментариев к ним практически нет, никто не пишет, давайте собирать информацию пока там, а потом перенести всегда можно. Если нет старых видов домов, будем заливать новые фото и ставить комменты к ним. По крайне мере не так "бледно" как выглядит ссылка на Садовую, 3
> Может я не прав, Ваши мнения?


 Предполагается, что «Одессапедия» будет чем-то сродни Википедии, то есть будет свободно открытой для редактирования и дополнения любым заинтересованным автором. У Одессастори этого качества пока что нет. Другое дело, что «Одессапедию» можно действительно сделать на основе Одессастори, но для этого нужно посидеть и свести информацию и снимки от разрозненных пользователей Одессастори в единую базу.

----------


## Скрытик

Я после 31го числа займусь поиском движка. Но там нужна будет помощь не только в наполнении но и модерировании (поддержке), Потому что комментарии на Одессастори я закрыл из за дикого спама в комментариях

----------


## brassl

А если открыть возможность комментариев толко для своих (кто захочет), по паролю??
А Одессапедия это класс, я думаю все за! 
Может эта тема поднималась, но тогда озвучу еще раз.
Хочу взять у друзей фотик и отснять полностью все дома на отдельно взятой улице.
И так по немногу пройти город, это конечно неподъемно для одного. А что если улицы поделить между собой, каждый снимает улицу и выкладываем в сеть дома с описанием, что было до того и сейчас (может сумбурно изложил, ну как то так  :smileflag: )

----------


## Скрытик

> Может эта тема поднималась, но тогда озвучу еще раз.
> Хочу взять у друзей фотик и отснять полностью все дома на отдельно взятой улице.
> И так по немногу пройти город, это конечно неподъемно для одного. А что если улицы поделить между собой, каждый снимает улицу и выкладываем в сеть дома с описанием, что было до того и сейчас (может сумбурно изложил, ну как то так )


 С этого начинался сайт ОдессаСтори  :smileflag:  "Как видели и *видят"* именно поэтому так называется. Планировал это еще 2 года назад начать.
Но самому это действительно нереально. 
Кто-то из форумчан вроде реализует потихоньку эту идею, я забыл линк сохранить. В этой теме есть.

----------


## Скрытик

> А если открыть возможность комментариев толко для своих (кто захочет), по паролю??


 Сейчас включена возможность комментировать зарегистрированным пользователям. Я наверное включу возможность самостоятельной регистрации, но со своим подтверждением (активацией).

----------


## brassl

Так надо опять поднять этот вопрос, раз интерес возник. Я вот когда на автовокзал еду, там по дороге такие дома интересные попадаються, а у нас на сайте их нет. Поэтому и хочу отснять все дома плюс ощий вид улицы, наверное надо поехать в выходные по раньше, что б машин по под домами не понаставляли. А потом заняться описанием (если найду чего писать  :smileflag: ). Может кто чего еще отснимет. Потом слить в одно место. Я так думаю что у народа есть много фото Одессы за 80-е, 90-е и современные, но системы нет, поэтому и пользоваться трудно...

----------


## Bvlgari

*Брошюрка за Куяльницкий лиман за 1906-годъ*

----------


## Bvlgari

*ещё*

----------


## VicTur

> А если открыть возможность комментариев толко для своих (кто захочет), по паролю??
> А Одессапедия это класс, я думаю все за! 
> Может эта тема поднималась, но тогда озвучу еще раз.
> Хочу взять у друзей фотик и отснять полностью все дома на отдельно взятой улице.
> И так по немногу пройти город, это конечно неподъемно для одного. А что если улицы поделить между собой, каждый снимает улицу и выкладываем в сеть дома с описанием, что было до того и сейчас (может сумбурно изложил, ну как то так )


 У меня довольно много отснято одесских домов, причём есть и фасады, и дворы, и парадные. Могу поделиться своим архивом. Возможно, это поможет сэкономить время и силы, чтоб дважды по тем же улицам не бегать.

----------


## Bvlgari

*Как будет в руках-выложу хорошие сканы.
С.Ув.Дарья*

----------


## brassl

> У меня довольно много отснято одесских домов, причём есть и фасады, и дворы, и парадные. Могу поделиться своим архивом. Возможно, это поможет сэкономить время и силы, чтоб дважды по тем же улицам не бегать.


 Хорошо. Значит надо все обговорить, создать папку, и снимать то чего нет.
Кто присоединится?

----------


## kravshik

> Хорошо. Значит надо все обговорить, создать папку, и снимать то чего нет.
> Кто присоединится?


 Я присоединяюсь,только надо таки систематизировать и распределить между нами улицы и участки кот. надо снимать,что есть ,что надо и.т.д.........

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

А что фотографировать? Каждый дом своей улицы?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Я присоединяюсь,только надо таки систематизировать и распределить между нами улицы и участки кот. надо снимать,что есть ,что надо и.т.д.........


 Я думаю, что надо создать некий стандарт, где бы указывалось, какую информацию о доме нужно выставлять и в каком виде. По-возможности, нужно выставлять не только фотографии, но и имя архитектора, год постройки, стиль, что то из истории дома.
   А самые интересные факты и фотографии вставлять в историю улицы.
История улицы, как таковой, тоже должна присутствовать.

----------


## Скрытик

И не только фасадов, но и дворов по мере возможности. 
И начинать нужно с Молдаванки, как только закончится кризис ее снесут бульдозеры  Я видел генплан...

----------


## VicTur

> А что фотографировать? Каждый дом своей улицы?


 Если уж делать, то делать хорошо. То есть фотографировать общий вид дома, отдельные примечательные детали, например маскароны, балконы, ворота (правда, ворота уже, кажется, все сфотографированы), двери, оконные рамы, если они украшены резьбой (особо примечательные детали ворот, дверей и окон также необходимо снимать крупным планом), заборы и ограды, по возможности дворы, парадные и интерьеры квартир. Честно говоря, это всё неплохо было бы не только сфотографировать, но и измерить, но как раз такое, я думаю, малореально.

----------


## VicTur

> Я думаю, что надо создать некий стандарт, где бы указывалось, какую информацию о доме нужно выставлять и в каком виде. По-возможности, нужно выставлять не только фотографии, но и имя архитектора, год постройки, стиль, что то из истории дома.
>    А самые интересные факты и фотографии вставлять в историю улицы.
> История улицы, как таковой, тоже должна присутствовать.


 Скорее всего, при такой работе естественным образом возникнет разделение труда. Я, например, не слишком большой специалист по истории одесских домов и улиц, зато у меня уже намётан глаз на поиск интересных деталей и архитектурных особенностей. Но на этом форуме есть многие, кто может дать глубокую и точную историческую справку по поводу отдельного дома или улицы. Я буду только рад, если они дадут свои комментарии к моим снимкам, потому что у специалистов это получится намного качественнее, чем у меня самого. Я же могу ещё поработать для такого проекта корректором и выверить орфографию и пунктуацию, чтобы проект смотрелся солиднее. А если мы каждого будем обязывать соответствовать вашему стандарту, то в итоге получим множество дилетантских и малограмотных статей. Я считаю, чтоб такого не случилось, пусть каждый содействует проекту в меру своего желания и способностей, а за стандартом могут следить модераторы или администраторы проекта.

----------


## Pumik

Кто искал ворота с изображением сказочных героев, сообщаю: слоники на воротах частного дома по Авдеева-Черноморского, не совсем сказочные, но ретро...

----------


## Trs

Я уже год сижу на http://www.citywalls.ru/ . Если я правильно понял, концепция примерно такова?

----------


## Pumik

> И не только фасадов, но и дворов по мере возможности. 
> И начинать нужно с Молдаванки, как только закончится кризис ее снесут бульдозеры  Я видел генплан...


 это очень объемная и ответственная работа, поэтому нужна четкая организация. Необходим проект, главный редактор и творческая группа. ИМХО

----------


## brassl

На сайте есть пустая папка "фотографии от А до Я", может быть можно ее использовать. А внутри разбить подпапки по улицам. Я в пятницу постараюсь взять фотоаппарат и на выходных буду в районе Молдаванки, пофотографирую одну из улиц.
Если кто еще планирует этим занятся, при условии что будет хорошая погода, отзовитесь, что б мы не снимали одно и то же, а как-то поделились.
VicTur прав, снимать надо по возможности все. А вот с обмерами действительно проблема....

----------


## mlch

> И не только фасадов, но и дворов по мере возможности. 
> *И начинать нужно с Молдаванки, как только закончится кризис ее снесут бульдозеры*  Я видел генплан...


 Сразу вспомнилась бессмертная цитата из замечательного фильма "По семейным обстоятельствам" :



> - Потом, в один прекрасный день, я читаю в газетах, что ещё один умный человек решил постороить новый
> Кировский проспект, и для этого сломать Домняковку. Тогда я скакзала: иди на Домняковку и рисуй! Рисуй быстро!
> Пока они не взяли встречный план, не перевыполнили его и не сломали всё досрочно!


 


> — В наше время художник не может работать стихийно. Надо знать, что увековечивать.


 ***
И по теме. Тоже имею некоторое количество отснятых домов. Фасады, дворы, детали. Готов поделиться.

----------


## Antique

> Я присоединяюсь,только надо таки систематизировать и распределить между нами улицы и участки кот. надо снимать,что есть ,что надо и.т.д.........


 И ещё нужно определиться со временем сьёмки, так как из-за деревьев от некоторых зданий только по два-три окна из листвы виднеются (Екатерининская например), а на той же Малой Арнаутской или Тираспольской можно снимать практически в любое время года.

----------


## Скрытик

Так впереди месяцев 5 самого удачного для съемок времени. Листвы не будет.

----------


## Antique

> Так впереди месяцев 5 самого удачного для съемок времени. Листвы не будет.


 да, я определённо расчитываю на осенне-зимнее время, чтобы заняться фотофиксацией.

И могу помочь проекту в сьёмке зданий, при наличии свободного времени.

----------


## Trs

Давайте разобъём на секторы хотя бы Молдаванку, раз её в первую очередь снимать. Например, так: http://s40.radikal.ru/i088/1010/0b/73531aba3652.png

(Ближние Мельницы заранее на себя беру)

UPD: На секторах Г, Д и Е накладка вышла, они условно разбиты на два.

Разбираем сектора.

А - *Antique*
Б - *vieanna*
В - *brassl*
Г, Д, Е (2 человека) - *Pumik* (Е)
Ж
З
И - *Trs*
К - *Pumik*
Л - *VicTur*
БМ - *Trs*

----------


## SaMoVar

Готов впрячься в упряжку. Со временем туговато сейчас, но скоро освобожусь.
Фоткать умею)) Детали не пропускаю.

----------


## vieanna

Я тоже помогу. Я фотограф

----------


## Trs

C меня - Ближние Мельницы и та часть М., где Адмирала Лазарева, Цветаева, Болгарская. (но не раньше начала ноября - жду фотоаппарат из ремонта)

Куда сдавать виртуальные увесистые ящики с тем, что уже сейчас есть?

----------


## Antique

> Честно говоря, это всё неплохо было бы не только сфотографировать, но и измерить, но как раз такое, я думаю, малореально.


 А зачем измерять, если на каждое здание должен быть план? Планы должны храниться в архивах, единственное, непонятно можно ли получить доступ к такой информации.




> Куда сдавать виртуальные увесистые ящики с тем, что уже сейчас есть?


 Материал можно сдавать владельцу будущего сервера. Кажется Скрытик намекал, что готов предоставить дисковое пространство...

Я займусь сектором "А" от Херсонского Сквера до Мечникова.

----------


## Скрытик

Я посмотрел - движок викмапии не совсем подходит, привязка к гугл-картам хорошо, но не обязательно. Одесса достаточно плохо "прорисована" на них. Может дубль-гис попробовать применить? Я могу даже пообщаться с правообладателями, рекламируюсь у них. Но сам движок все равно нужен, я вижу что та галерея на которой сейчас Одессастори не подходит для масштабных вещей. Я готов профинансировать покупку и адаптацию чего-то удобоворимого. Ну и хостинг мой, как и обещал.

----------


## Trs

Кстати - уже можно высылать гонцов по двум адресам из списка лесов
*
Белинского*
5 - работы

*Бунина*
8 - работы

*Дворянская*
8 - см. Садовая, 9
10 - работы

*Екатерининская*
85 - работы

*Жуковского*
22 - см. Ришельевская, 17

*Малая Арнаутская*
54 - см. Ришельевская, 68
60 - см. Екатерининская, 85

*Пантелеймоновская*
28 - работы
*
Пастера*
19 - работы
50 - леса демонтированы, работы не велись
56-58 - завершающая стадия работ | красят оставшийся этаж
62 - работы

*Преображенская*
11л - работы
13 - работы
14 - работы
62 - предполагается установка
64 - работы

*Пушкинская*
6 - предполагается установка
25 - работы завершены, леса сняты

*Ришельевская*
17 - работы
55 - работы
68 - установка

*Садовая*
9 - работы

*Софиевская*
9 - работы
11 - работы
13 - работы
23 - работы

*Торговая*
14 - см. Пастера, 19
16 - см. Пастера, 19
*
Троицкая*
37 - работы (вкл. флигель)

*Утёсова*
11 - работы

*Щепкина (Елисаветинская)*
4 - см. Пастера, 19
23 - см. Преображенская, 11л ﻿

----------


## Скрытик

И добавить в список Л.Толстого - Мариинка в лесах. Правда не знаю это город или сама школа делает.

----------


## Trs

Это школа. Так же, как и на Нежинской, 63 (не помню номер школы, что-то на 4...)

----------


## vieanna

Я В. Все не осилю, но постараюсь побольше)

----------


## Trs

В буквально только что взял Brassl, но есть ещё Б, где весьма богата улица Дидрихсона (особняки!), а Нищинского и соседние постепенно идут под снос.
*
Предложение.*

Вынести обсуждение сайта и материалов в отдельную тему или группу. Ибо тут уже оно мешается с прочими вещами.

----------


## Скрытик

Пытаюсь искать движки фотогалерей - все отправляют к Копермайн, той на которой ОдессаСтори  :smileflag: 
Попробую ка я разобраться с администрированием еще раз.

----------


## vieanna

ok

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Если уж делать, то делать хорошо. То есть фотографировать общий вид дома, отдельные примечательные детали, например маскароны, балконы, ворота (правда, ворота уже, кажется, все сфотографированы), двери, оконные рамы, если они украшены резьбой (особо примечательные детали ворот, дверей и окон также необходимо снимать крупным планом), заборы и ограды, по возможности дворы, парадные и интерьеры квартир. Честно говоря, это всё неплохо было бы не только сфотографировать, но и измерить, но как раз такое, я думаю, малореально.


 Это  точь в точь то, что требуется с жильца, обитающего в доме-памятнике архитектуры при оформлении охранного договора с управлением охраны культурного наследия. По закону на все  квартиры в памятниках архитектуры должны быть такие охранные договоры с пользователями с фотофиксацией  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> В буквально только что взял Brassl, но есть ещё Б, где весьма богата улица Дидрихсона (особняки!), а Нищинского и соседние постепенно идут под снос.
> *
> Предложение.*
> 
> Вынести обсуждение сайта и материалов в отдельную тему или группу. Ибо тут уже оно мешается с прочими вещами.


 раз все так быстро разрешилось, беру Е и К. 

пардон, Е и К.
с квадратом Е хорошо знакома.

----------


## Скрытик

Готовлю Альбомы для пополнения. Зарегистрированные пользователи получают полный доступ на подраздел "От А до Я", сейчас только настрою.

*VicTur*Добавляю  пользователя «VicTur» в группу «Фотофиксация». Теперь он входит в  основную группу «Registered» и вторичную группу «Фотофиксация».*
brassl*Добавляю  пользователя «brassl» в группу «Фотофиксация». Теперь он входит в  основную группу «Registered» и вторичную группу «Фотофиксация».*
Good++++*Добавляю  пользователя «Good++++» в группу «Фотофиксация». Теперь он входит в  основную группу «Registered» и вторичную группу «Фотофиксация».*
Pumik*Добавляю  пользователя «Pumik» в группу «Фотофиксация». Теперь он входит в  основную группу «Registered» и вторичную группу «Фотофиксация».*
Kaiser_Wilhelm_II*Добавляю  пользователя «Kaiser_Wilhelm_II» в группу «Фотофиксация». Теперь он  входит в основную группу «Registered» и вторичную группу «Фотофиксация».*
mlch*Добавляю пользователя  «mlch» в группу «Фотофиксация». Теперь он входит в основную группу  «Administrators» и вторичную группу «Фотофиксация».

Остальные пишут в личку и я открываю доступ.

----------


## Скрытик

Попробуйте кто-то добавить фото в новую группу.

----------


## brassl

У меня чего то не получилось загрузить фото в новый альбом

----------


## SaMoVar

> Я уже год сижу на http://www.citywalls.ru/ . Если я правильно понял, концепция примерно такова?


 Сайт если делать - то примерно так. Но можно улучшить, добавив карту. Типа ТубльГиса. То есть будет возможность выбрать объект по адресу или по карте.

Насчёт планов - писали где они находятся. Фонды какие-то. Ну и Горьковка. Но нужно будет договариваться, видимо.

Я конечно не хавец в этих вопросах, но можно попытаться получить какую-то помощь в клубе одесситов.

----------


## Скрытик

> У меня чего то не получилось загрузить фото в новый альбом


 Завтра буду разбираться, у меня есть тестовый аккаунт.

----------


## mlch

> Попробуйте кто-то добавить фото в новую группу.


 Загрузить получилось. Со второй попытки. А вот увидеть загруженный файл не смог.

----------


## VicTur

> Давайте разобъём на секторы хотя бы Молдаванку, раз её в первую очередь снимать. Например, так: http://s40.radikal.ru/i088/1010/0b/73531aba3652.png
> 
> (Ближние Мельницы заранее на себя беру)
> 
> UPD: На секторах Г, Д и Е накладка вышла, они условно разбиты на два.
> 
> Разбираем сектора.
> 
> А - *Antique*
> ...


 Готов взять на себя К и Л. Тем более что задел есть.

----------


## Pumik

не грузится и не видно фото Базарная 01, 02

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Часто, очень сложно зайти  во дворы не предъявив на то оснований, местным жильцам. Может сделать, что то типа бейджика, с надписью «Архитектурная перепись Одессы»

----------


## TrinCh

вот на такое фото наткнулся, мне кажется Люстдорфская дорога, справа 2-е кладбище, сзади-слева тюрьма. 

 Члены Бунда рядом с телами трёх своих товарищей, убитых в Одессе во время Революции 1905 года.
_Бунд был лево-социалистической партией, выступавшей за далеко идущую демократию и обобществление средств производства, и следовал традициям демократического марксизма. Бунд выступал за национально-культурную автономию для восточноевропейского еврейства, создание светской системы просвещения, поддерживал развитие культуры на языке идиш. Члены Бунда верили, что благодаря этому евреи не ассимилируются и сохранят свою обособленность. Бунд был антирелигиозной партией и выступал против репатриации евреев в Палестину._

----------


## brassl

А как сделать самому в новой папке подпапку  по названию улицы, что б фото все в куче не лежали. Можно как то самому или надо к администратору обращаться?
А фото Базарной не видно наверное потому что название файла состоит из букв и наверное русских, а сайт видит только файлы с цифровыми обозначениями (может что то и другое, но я сталкивался только с такой проблемой)

----------


## VicTur

> Часто, очень сложно зайти  во дворы не предъявив на то оснований, местным жильцам. Может сделать, что то типа бейджика, с надписью «Архитектурная перепись Одессы»


 Опыт показывает, что в большинстве случаев жильцы не возражают против фотографирования их дворов и парадных. Если ко мне возникают какие-нибудь вопросы, я указываю, что фотографирую потому, что красиво, и потому, что сейчас многое сносится. Тут главное — не хитрить, а быть максимально искренним, люди это чувствуют. Ну, и на всякий случай я стараюсь, чтобы в кадр попали объекты, но не сами жильцы.

----------


## Скрытик

> *Загрузить получилось.* Со второй попытки. А вот увидеть загруженный файл не смог.


 Не удивительно, с правами админа  :smileflag: 




> не грузится и не видно фото Базарная 01, 02


 Забыл предупредить - имена файлов должны быть в английской раскладке!

----------


## Скрытик

> А как сделать самому в новой папке подпапку  по названию улицы, что б фото все в куче не лежали. Можно как то самому или надо к администратору обращаться?
> А фото Базарной не видно наверное потому что название файла состоит из букв и наверное русских, а сайт видит только файлы с цифровыми обозначениями (может что то и другое, но я сталкивался только с такой проблемой)


 Пока разбираюсь. Кажется это реально.

----------


## VicTur

*К Скрытику*
Пожалуйста, выложите инструкцию, как добавлять изображения в новую группу. У меня после загрузки изображения открывается список только тех альбомов, которые создал лично я. А когда я захожу на альбом новой группы, то не вижу никаких инструментов для загрузки туда фотографий.
Ещё вопрос. Новая группа называется «Улицы и здания Одессы сегодня». Между тем в моей коллекции есть ряд зданий, которые на сегодняшний день не сохранились, но и ретрофотографиями эти снимки ещё не стали. В какую группу их включать?

----------


## Скрытик

Терпение  :smileflag: 
Я сам сейчас разбираюсь с новыми группами пользователей и правами на альбомы.
Название обсуждаемо, я первое что придумал написал.

----------


## Шаг и Миг

Так же готов поучавствоать в проекте - интересно! Фотограф.

----------


## mlch

> Не удивительно, с правами админа 
> 
> 
> Забыл предупредить - имена файлов должны быть в английской раскладке!


 У меня-то в архиве они все на русском...
OK. Будем переименовывать. :smileflag: 
***
Получилось!

----------


## Скрытик

> У меня-то в архиве они все на русском...
> OK. Будем переименовывать.
> ***
> Получилось!


 Я тот архив прошлый раз ручками и переименовывал  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Давайте подумаем по структуре - я немного переделал категории и альбомы. (С загрузкой от всех пока разбираюсь).
Нужна ли разбивка категорий на центр, молдаванку и пересыпь?
Может создать категорию на каждую улицу, а в ней альбом это номер дома или это слишком будет "мелко"?

----------


## mlch

> Давайте подумаем по структуре - я немного переделал категории и альбомы. (С загрузкой от всех пока разбираюсь).
> Нужна ли разбивка категорий на центр, молдаванку и пересыпь?
> Может создать категорию на каждую улицу, а в ней альбом это номер дома или это слишком будет "мелко"?


 Думаю, что альбом на каждый дом не нужен.
А вот на каждую улицу очень желательно.
И разбивку я бы тоже оставил, добавив туда еще Фонтан, Слободку, Мельницы и категорию Прочие районы, куда вошли, например, фото по Люстдорфской дороге, району Застав (улицы Дальницкая, Степовая, Стуса, Бугаевская) и т.п.

----------


## brassl

Поддерживаю mlch. Разбивка по улицам, а внутри альбома просто располагать дома по порядку их расположения. Я попытался такое сделать в паре своих альбомов, получается, надо только посидеть над именами файлов.

----------


## Скрытик

> Думаю, что альбом на каждый дом не нужен.
> А вот на каждую улицу очень желательно.
> И разбивку я бы тоже оставил, добавив туда еще Фонтан, Слободку, Мельницы и категорию Прочие районы, куда вошли, например, фото по Люстдорфской дороге, району Застав (улицы Дальницкая, Степовая, Стуса, Бугаевская) и т.п.


 Тогда я думаю буквы алфавита уберу, а включу сортировку в алфавитном порядке.

----------


## Скрытик

А Слободку я сразу сделал, только с Пересыпью - или разделить их?

----------


## vieanna

конечно, разделить

----------


## Скрытик

> конечно, разделить


 Доступ открывать?  :smileflag: 

Разобрался с правами.
Теперь все пользователи группы Фотофиксация могут загружать изображения в существующие альбомы раздела. (Создают админы). Правда, загрузка требует подтверждения админами. Думаю расширить их число  :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

> Доступ открывать? 
> 
> Разобрался с правами.
> Теперь все пользователи группы Фотофиксация могут загружать изображения в существующие альбомы раздела. (Создают админы). Правда, загрузка требует подтверждения админами. Думаю расширить их число


 мне да, открывать

----------


## SaMoVar

А если у дома много фоток будет. Интерьеры, детали. Может сделать альбом улицы. И в этом альбоме подальбомы домов. Ибо есть дома непримечательные (1-2 фотки) а есть те, где можно и десяток выложить. Плюс фотографии могут быть из разных времён.

----------


## mlch

> А если у дома много фоток будет. Интерьеры, детали. Может сделать альбом улицы. И в этом альбоме подальбомы домов. Ибо есть дома непримечательные (1-2 фотки) а есть те, где можно и десяток выложить. Плюс фотографии могут быть из разных времён.


 Конечно можно и нужно сделать подальбомы для особо примечательных домов.
Но если фотографий одного дома меньше полутора - двух десятков, то, ИМХО нету смысла делать для него отдельную папку.
Что же касается старых фотографий домов, то они размещаются в галерее у *brassl* и мне кажется, что не надо их смешивать или дублировать. По крайней мере на нынешнем этапе.

----------


## Pumik

что-то нужно придумать для подкатегорий по номерам дома, может действительно каждую папку для номера, ведь на какой-то улице 30 номер, значит 30 папок и потом уже  наполнение.  Кого интересует конкретный номер 15, то открывает человек папку и смотрит, а не листает все 100 фото, что бы выделить там весого лишь 1 для 15-ого.

----------


## mlch

> что-то нужно придумать для подкатегорий по номерам дома, может действительно каждую папку для номера, ведь на какой-то улице 30 номер, значит 30 папок и потом уже  наполнение.  Кого интересует конкретный номер 15, то открывает человек папку и смотрит, а не листает все 100 фото, что бы выделить там весого лишь 1 для 15-ого.


 А если наоборот? 
Человек не помнит номер дома, но знает как он выглядит, и хочет его найти.
Это в каждую папку придется входить и выходить. Замучаешься.

----------


## brassl

Готовясь к новому, не забываем о старом  :smileflag: 
Есть немного дополнений, заходите (в общем архиве - Файлов: 2975).
Ну и на правах рекламы  :smileflag: , у VicTur дополнения выложены.

----------


## VicTur

> что-то нужно придумать для подкатегорий по номерам дома, может действительно каждую папку для номера, ведь на какой-то улице 30 номер, значит 30 папок и потом уже  наполнение.  Кого интересует конкретный номер 15, то открывает человек папку и смотрит, а не листает все 100 фото, что бы выделить там весого лишь 1 для 15-ого.


 У меня на домашнем компьютере фотографии рассортированы по улицам, а внутри папок по каждой улице — подпапки, где фотографии разложены по адресам домов. При необходимости внутри каждого адреса — ещё более мелкие подпапки, соответствующие частям дома (подъезд, двор, парадные и т. п.). Практика подтвердила удобство и целесообразность такой классификации. Не нужно бояться, что получится слишком мелкое дробление. Зато сразу будет видна система, будет ясно, что уже обработано, а что необходимо дополнить, и в разы облегчится навигация и поиск по сайту.

----------


## VicTur

> А если наоборот? 
> Человек не помнит номер дома, но знает как он выглядит, и хочет его найти.
> Это в каждую папку придется входить и выходить. Замучаешься.


 Можно программно прописать возможность просмотра всех фотографий по порядку, минуя папки.

----------


## Antique

> А если наоборот? 
> Человек не помнит номер дома, но знает как он выглядит, и хочет его найти.
> Это в каждую папку придется входить и выходить. Замучаешься.


 Так вроде ж фото в галерее временно, пока что нибудь с движком не надумаем?

При текущем положении вещей комфортного просмотра при всевозможных случаях добиться невозможно. Что будет, если по некоторым зданиям будет 10-к фотографий? прийдётся долго и нудно листать страницы.

----------


## Скрытик

Я пока не нашел более удобного движка, чем этот. 
Вот тут обсуждаются десятки их - http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=24&topic=0121&start=380 и все сходятся во мнении что этот самый удобный.
Я сам сегодня обнаружил как удобно можно построить структуру. Убрал лишнее со стартовой страницы.
Хотя, конечно вот так http://www.odessa360.net/ смотрится гораздо серьезнее. Я все же пообщаюсь с 2гисовцами.

----------


## mlch

Загрузил все, что на сегодняшний день имеется на моем компьютере из современных видов Базарной.
Присоединяйтесь, господа! :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Никто не подскажет где это?

----------


## kravshik

> Никто не подскажет где это?
> Вложение 1670723


 Похоже на Ланжероновскую -вид от Оперного в сторону Екатериненской...

----------


## Trs

Нет. Уже перемалывали фото, ничего не нашли. На Харьков и Киев похоже, особенно на первый.

----------


## Antique

> Похоже на Ланжероновскую -вид от Оперного в сторону Екатериненской...


 Отдалённая схожесть есть, но не оно.




> и Киев похоже, особенно на первый.


 На Киев совсем не похоже. А с Харьковом или с каким нибудь из причерноморских городов есть сходство.

----------


## VicTur

> Ну и на правах рекламы , у VicTur дополнения выложены.


  Спасибо.

----------


## Pumik

> Загрузил все, что на сегодняшний день имеется на моем компьютере из современных видов Базарной.
> Присоединяйтесь, господа!


 я бы с радостью, но нет никаких опознавательных знаков для загрузки фото в теме "Фотография от "А" до "Я""

----------


## mlch

> я бы с радостью, но нет никаких опознавательных знаков для загрузки фото в теме "Фотография от "А" до "Я""


 Это к Скрытику вопрос. Мне он сделал статус администратора. И у меня получилось загрузить.

----------


## Pumik

> Никто не подскажет где это?


 Это не может быть Екатериненская угол Воровского,сейчас на месте двухэтажного здания сталинка, а сзади 4-этажный дом  в лесах. Я не помню этого обсуждения.

----------


## VicTur

*Для Скрытика*
Пытался для пробы залить на сайт снимок из Елисаветградского переулка. Убедился, что теперь я могу выбирать сохранение загруженной картинки не только в мои папки, но и в папку общего пользования. Но проблема в том, что в этой папке пока что только одна подпапка — для улицы Базарной, созданная, очевидно, mlch. Папки с нужным мне названием переулка пока что нет, а как создать её самому, я не знаю. Что мне делать, чтобы я мог нормально создавать новые папки с названиями улиц?

----------


## Pumik

Может всем участвующим админ статусы раздать, мы и папки создадим и перетащим что куда надо.

----------


## mlch

> *Для Скрытика*
> Пытался для пробы залить на сайт снимок из Елисаветградского переулка. Убедился, что теперь я могу выбирать сохранение загруженной картинки не только в мои папки, но и в папку общего пользования. Но проблема в том, что в этой папке пока что только одна подпапка — для улицы Базарной, созданная, очевидно, mlch. Папки с нужным мне названием переулка пока что нет, а как создать её самому, я не знаю. Что мне делать, чтобы я мог нормально создавать новые папки с названиями улиц?


 Сейчас я сделаю

----------


## Pumik

> Сейчас я сделаю


 Фонтан можно на станции разбить

----------


## mlch

> Фонтан можно на станции разбить


 Уже.

----------


## Скрытик

> я бы с радостью, но нет никаких опознавательных знаков для загрузки фото в теме "Фотография от "А" до "Я""


 У Вас статус как и у всех. Следовательно нажимаем "Загрузка файла", потом выбираем галерею.




> *Для Скрытика*
> Пытался для пробы залить на сайт снимок из Елисаветградского переулка. Убедился, что теперь я могу выбирать сохранение загруженной картинки не только в мои папки, но и в папку общего пользования. Но проблема в том, что в этой папке пока что только одна подпапка — для улицы Базарной, созданная, очевидно, mlch. Папки с нужным мне названием переулка пока что нет, а как создать её самому, я не знаю. Что мне делать, чтобы я мог нормально создавать новые папки с названиями улиц?


 Папки пока только админы могут создавать. 
Выкладывайте здесь названия улиц. Я с удовольствием дам еще кому-то права, но у админов слишком "много власти"  :smileflag:  Одним движением можно нечаянно весь альбом или того более грохнуть.
У меня ночью бэкапится, конечно сайт и база, но лучше поосторожнее пока.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-44.
Если это Лаокоон, то это скверик на Преображенской. Но постамент у Лаокоона какой-то не такой...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Никто не подскажет где это?
> Вложение 1670723


 Ребята, а что если это Дерибасовская улица / Ришельевской. Сзади дом №5 Ралли, а справа дом (примыкающий к дому №13 Фраполли), который находился здесь до банка.Ведь здание банка было построено в 1956 году.

----------


## Antique

> Выкладывайте здесь названия улиц.


 Вознесенский переулок, Старосенная площадь и Среднефонтанская  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Ребята, а что если это Дерибасовская улица / Ришельевской. Сзади дом №5 Ралли, а справа дом (примыкающий к дому №13 Фраполли), который находился здесь до банка.Ведь здание банка было построено в 1956 году.


 Нет. У дома Ралли крыша абсолютно другая.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вознесенский переулок и Старосенная площадь


 Готово ))

----------


## mlch

> Вознесенский переулок, Старосенная площадь и Среднефонтанская


 А куда Среднефонтанскую? В Центр или на Фонтан?
Наверное, все-таки - в центр.

----------


## Antique

> А куда Среднефонтанскую? В Центр или на Фонтан?
> Наверное, все-таки - в центр.


 Угу, она частично в центре, так как имеет дома со стороны Старосенной площади.

----------


## Pumik

грузилось, грузилось, в результате опять только базарную папку предлагает.

----------


## Скрытик

> грузилось, грузилось, в результате опять только базарную папку предлагает.


 Странно, я только что проверил под тестовым аккаунтом - все работает (с теми же правами). Логин тот же что тут?

----------


## VicTur

> У Вас статус как и у всех. Следовательно нажимаем "Загрузка файла", потом выбираем галерею.
> 
> 
> Папки пока только админы могут создавать. 
> Выкладывайте здесь названия улиц.


 Ну, тогда для начала Елисаветградский переулок.

----------


## Скрытик

Да, там ерунда какая-то. Я сейчас обновлю галерею на новую версию, просьба с часик ничего не загружать.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Говорят в Одессе видели яндексовский фотомобиль, так что возможно, скоро появятся на Яндексе панорамные фото Одессы, такие же как в Москве и Киеве.

----------


## mlch

> Говорят в Одессе видели яндексовский фотомобиль, так что возможно, скоро появятся на Яндексе панорамные фото Одессы, такие же как в Москве и Киеве.


 А вот с этим : http://www.odessa360.net/ Вы знакомы?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А вот с этим : http://www.odessa360.net/ Вы знакомы?


 Ну конечно знаком. Повторюсь опять же, что речь идет именно об яндексовском автомобиле. То есть там будет практически весь город, с шагом в несколько метров, а не снимки только на перекрестках в центре города.

----------


## Good++++

А как идея на счет фотофиксации уничтожаемых старинных памятников на одесских кладбищах?

----------


## Скрытик

Новости сайта.
Положительные моменты:
Обновил версию.
Увеличил размер загружаемых файлов до 8МБ.
Открыл возможность всем пользователям создавать альбомы для загрузки.
Разобрался и открыл доступ для загрузки в публичные альбомы (к сожалению, для каждого приходится прописывать вручную).

Отрицательные.
Что-то намутили с темами и не могу найти где их выбирать.
Буду разбираться уже вечером.

----------


## Скрытик

> А как идея на счет фотофиксации уничтожаемых старинных памятников на одесских кладбищах?


 Там вообще такой объем работы что приветствуются все желающие, было бы кому фиксировать.
Место на сайте найдется.

----------


## VicTur

> Новости сайта.
> Положительные моменты:
> Обновил версию.
> Увеличил размер загружаемых файлов до 8МБ.
> Открыл возможность всем пользователям создавать альбомы для загрузки.
> Разобрался и открыл доступ для загрузки в публичные альбомы (к сожалению, для каждого приходится прописывать вручную).
> 
> Отрицательные.
> Что-то намутили с темами и не могу найти где их выбирать.
> Буду разбираться уже вечером.


 Спасибо. Теперь фотографии намного удобнее загружать.

----------


## brassl

Народ, где это?

----------


## brassl

3000  :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

> Народ, где это?
> Вложение 1673722


 Вроде уже было, сошлись на Пушкинской насколько я помню.

----------


## brassl

Склероз! А точнее не подскажите (номер дома)?

----------


## kravshik

> Одесса 41-44.
> Если это Лаокоон, то это скверик на Преображенской. Но постамент у Лаокоона какой-то не такой...
> Вложение 1671393


 стоп,так это же пале-рояль...........с фирменным фонтачиком,котторый в последние годы утащили и сделали новодел ,это уже не то.............

----------


## Скрытик

> 3000


 С понедельника обязательно вынесу галерею на стартовую страницу! Это уже дело принципа ))))

----------


## brassl

Спасибо!  :smileflag: 
Не могу изменить "свойства файла", хотел внести описание, а сайт не пускает

----------


## Pumik

папки можно создать только в "центр"  и "молдаванка", нужен доступ для создания в "пересыпь"

----------


## brassl

а вот и еще один вопрос  :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

> а вот и еще один вопрос 
> Вложение 1676547


 Тираспольская, а по пушкинской, если это таки она, то скорее всего 22-24

----------


## mlch

> Тираспольская, а по пушкинской, если это таки она, то скорее всего 22-24


 Действительно - Тираспольская в самом начале. Видны второй и четвертый номера.
А вот с Пушкинской не соглашусь. Это не 22-й и не 24-й номера.

----------


## Новоросс!

Может конечно не в тему...но просто крик души..., наверно многие заметили..что на "Большой Московской" вместо одного надстроенного этажа...сначала добавили 2 а теперь на днях лепят и 3....что делать может подскажите...Тарпан  в мутное время решил..при смене власти...замутить еще повыше...
Может есть дельные предложения? Здание..просто изуродовано будет..

----------


## Antique

> Может конечно не в тему...но просто крик души..., наверно многие заметили..что на "Большой Московской" вместо одного надстроенного этажа...сначала добавили 2 а теперь на днях лепят и 3....что делать может подскажите...Тарпан  в мутное время решил..при смене власти...замутить еще повыше...
> Может есть дельные предложения? Здание..просто изуродовано будет..


 Об этой дурацкой коробке известно ещё с весны или лета когда был утверждён проект.

----------


## brassl

Подскажите пожалуйста, по какому адресу выкладывать.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Подскажите пожалуйста, по какому адресу выкладывать.
> Вложение 1678833


 Это не Валиховский переулок часом?

----------


## Antique

> Это не Валиховский переулок часом?


 Действительно, это же корпус женских болезней по Валиховскому переулку №5

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (а общем архиве - 3039 файла). Большое спасибо за определение места съемки Laszlo Chamberlain и Antique.

----------


## Shipshin

Требуется совет. Столкнулся недавно с трудностью, связанной с литературой по Одесской тематике. Некоторые книги уже невозможно достать. Непосредственно книги Нетребского Улицы А, Б, В и так далее. Подскажите, пожалуйста, может ли кто поделиться хотя бы электронным вариантом? И, может быть, есть смысл создать на Форуме библиотеку таких редких книг. Ведь это знания. И это тоже часть Одессы которую мы боимся потерять.

----------


## brassl

Я в очереди на электронный вариант Нетребского, у меня то же только пару последних букв

----------


## voocha

нашел вот эти фотографии на одесса.инфо, подписанные "Старосенная, один из вокзальных корпусов" - хотел заметить, что здание является жилым  домом, лишь несколько квартир зданы под коммерческие предприятия, к вокзалу оно не имеет отношения, хотя строилось как жилой дом для тогдашних управленцев жд вогзала, а адрес его - (как не парадоксально) одесса-главная 35, в этом доме я родился и вырос

----------


## Antique

> а адрес его - (как не парадоксально) одесса-главная 35


 Это от дубль Гиса пошло. Там оно под вторым номером почему-то.

Кстати как там внутри? Планировка и убранство сохранилось?

----------


## voocha

> Это от дубль Гиса пошло. Там оно под вторым номером почему-то.
> 
> Кстати как там внутри? Планировка и убранство сохранилось?


 мало что сохранилось, квартиры в советское время поделили, понаставили перегородок и сдедали коммуналки, повсюду калитки, чтоб бомжи вокзальные не лазили, уж не знаю что там сейчас, я года три там не был

----------


## polvnic

> Раз место оказалось интересным снял все соседние кадры.
> Вложение 1620037
> 
> Вложение 1620039
> 
> По место расположению ранее выложенных кадров никто не просветит, признаюсь, узнал не все.
> Качаю другие фильмы, может еще что то попадется


 Этот район - бульв. Жванецкого, склоны и далее к Пересыпским мостам
называют Швейцарской долиной (Долинкой). Истоки названия мне неизвестны. В начале лестницы - Софиевская, 5Б- была ночлежка рабочих завода Марти (судоремонтного), затем построили заводской дом, детсад. После войны на 2-м участке СРЗ и в профтехучилище на Приморской жили пленные немцы, которые строили цеха завода до 53-го года.

----------


## VicTur

> нашел вот эти фотографии на одесса.инфо, подписанные "Старосенная, один из вокзальных корпусов" - хотел заметить, что здание является жилым  домом, лишь несколько квартир зданы под коммерческие предприятия, к вокзалу оно не имеет отношения, хотя строилось как жилой дом для тогдашних управленцев жд вогзала, а адрес его - (как не парадоксально) одесса-главная 35, в этом доме я родился и вырос


 Спасибо за уточнение. Подписывая эти снимки, я ориентировался на аббревиатуру на стене здания — «Юго-Западная железная дорога». В ближайшее время исправлю.

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо за уточнение. Подписывая эти снимки, я ориентировался на аббревиатуру на стене здания — «Юго-Западная железная дорога». В ближайшее время исправлю.


 Ну к железной дороге оно имеет самое прямое отношение. Ещё в 80-е годы квартиры там получали работники железной дороги, но как сейчас - не знаю.

----------


## VicTur

> Спасибо за уточнение. Подписывая эти снимки, я ориентировался на аббревиатуру на стене здания — «Юго-Западная железная дорога». В ближайшее время исправлю.


 Сделано. Теперь фотографии называются «Одесса-Главная, 35 (вид со Старосенной площади)».

----------


## voocha

> Сделано. Теперь фотографии называются «Одесса-Главная, 35 (вид со Старосенной площади)».


 здорово, в любом случае большое спасибо за замечательный сайт, так держать.

----------


## VicTur

> здорово, в любом случае большое спасибо за замечательный сайт, так держать.


 Это не мне, это Скрытику спасибо. Я только пополняю его сайт потихоньку.

----------


## Antique

> нашел вот эти фотографии на одесса.инфо


 А можно ссылку?

----------


## Скрытик

> Это не мне, это Скрытику спасибо. Я только пополняю его сайт потихоньку.


 Это всем вам спасибо. Сайт без вашей поддержки был бы все еще пустым и не динамичным.

----------


## VicTur

> А можно ссылку?


 На этой странице.

----------


## Antique

> На этой странице.


 Так это оказывается на одеса стори, а не на Одесса.инфо. как писал автор.  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

http://pixs.ru/viewalbum/914/
Дворец моряков. Можете выложить. Не помню - давал ли ссылки.
Февраль 2010.

----------


## mlch

> http://pixs.ru/viewalbum/914/
> Дворец моряков. Можете выложить. Не помню - давал ли ссылки.
> Февраль 2010.


 Спасибо.
Но есть вопрос к Скрытику.
Эти фото надо бы выложить отдельной папкой для Дворца моряков. Но у меня не получается создать отдельную папку, входящую в Приморский бульвар. Там что, ограничение по числу уровней, или я чего-то не вижу?

----------


## Скрытик

> Спасибо.
> Но есть вопрос к Скрытику.
> Эти фото надо бы выложить отдельной папкой для Дворца моряков. Но у меня не получается создать отдельную папку, входящую в Приморский бульвар. Там что, ограничение по числу уровней, или я чего-то не вижу?


 Это называется Категория. 
Число уровней не ограничено (вроде).

----------


## mlch

> Это называется Категория. 
> Число уровней не ограничено (вроде).


 В таком случае, ставлю вопрос по другому.
Как альбом (Приморский бульвар) сделать категорией, в которую войдут другие альбомы?
***
Ура! Сам разобрался.  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

при выборе альбомов для загрузки из папки "центр города", выдает список только на первой странице,альбомы второй страницы не предлагаются (у меня)))

----------


## Скрытик

> при выборе альбомов для загрузки из папки "центр города", выдает список только на первой странице,альбомы второй страницы не предлагаются (у меня)))


 Завтра посмотрю, я уже писал, права на каждый альбом вручную открывать нужно пока.

----------


## )Wild Cat(

Не нашла ничего лучше, как задать вопрос в эту темку. Извините. если что-то дублирую...
 Просмотрела "Всю Одессу" за 1901 г. и обнаружила в списке кладбищ Караимское и Магометанское (Мусульманское). Указано, что оба они расположены на Старопортофранковской. У кого-то есть информация по этому поводу? Где они находились?
(Под Старопортофранковской, как я понимаю, подразумевается не только современная улица, а ещё и Мечникава, и Белинского).

----------


## Pinky

За первым Христианским кладбищем (ныне парк Ильича) в сторону ближе к Чумке.

----------


## Antique

А у кого нибудь есть фото кенаса, которая была рядом с караимским доходным домом на Ришельевской (магазином "Черноморец")?

----------


## Good++++

> А у кого нибудь есть фото кенаса, которая была рядом с караимским доходным домом на Ришельевской (магазином "Черноморец")?


 
...



> Кенаса в Одессе находилась на ул.Троицкой, была снесена в 1930-е г. для постройки молочного завода. Это было одноэтажное «не лишенное оригинальности» здание в готико-романском стиле.  В начале 20 в. в храме было «устроено электроосвещение и паровое отопление», изменена внутренняя отделка, а «пережиток старого времени – перегородка в женском отделении уничтожена».

----------


## Скрытик

> при выборе альбомов для загрузки из папки "центр города", выдает список только на первой странице,альбомы второй страницы не предлагаются (у меня)))


 Открыл доступ на все альбомы (включая новые).

----------


## Antique

> Кенаса в Одессе находилась на ул.Троицкой, была снесена в 1930-е г. для постройки молочного завода


 Спасибо. Судя по фото здание было выдающимся образцом архитектуры. Как можно было додуматься снести...

Хотя в Киевской кенаса тоже в своё время (60-е годы), не моргнув глазом, уничтожили шедевральный резной потолок зала, купол и великолепную ограду.

----------


## victor.odessa

Предлагаю Вашему вниманию два снимка для сравнения и установления места съёмки. Это вид с Греческой площади на улицу Бунина. Сзади меня бывший ресторан Киев, справа здание по адресу Бунина,38(оконные проёмы заложены, балкон перестроен); впереди - здание по Бунина,35(несколько лет т.н. достроили третий этаж). Как Вы считаете, снимок brassl и мой, сделаны с одной точки?
Вложение 1691216

Вложение 1691217

----------


## Скрытик

Честно говоря совсем непохоже. На переднем фоне здания разной этажности.

----------


## brassl

Очень, очень похоже. Вывеска на дальнем доме - вроде "Мебель ....риада", видно плохо. Может от этого попробовать оттолкнуться

----------


## Скрытик

> Очень, очень похоже. Вывеска на дальнем доме - вроде "Мебель ....риада", видно плохо. Может от этого попробовать оттолкнуться


 Где же похоже, если даже балкон на старой фотографии каменный, а на новой деревянный? Про этажности я уже писал. Таких ракурсов найти можно сотни.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Где же похоже, если даже балкон на старой фотографии каменный, а на новой деревянный? Про этажности я уже писал. Таких ракурсов найти можно сотни.


 А разве этажи не достраивают, а балконы не сносят, а затем не восстанавливают, но уже из другого материала? Я предложил свой вариант.

----------


## brassl

Будем искать, такое же, но без перламутровых пуговиц  :smileflag: . Магазин мебели с похожим названием по справочникам имеющимся у меня не нашел . А может это и не мебель...

----------


## Maksy

> Предлагаю Вашему вниманию два снимка для сравнения и установления места съёмки. Это вид с Греческой площади на улицу Бунина. Сзади меня бывший ресторан Киев, справа здание по адресу Бунина,38(оконные проёмы заложены, балкон перестроен); впереди - здание по Бунина,35(несколько лет т.н. достроили третий этаж). Как Вы считаете, снимок brassl и мой, сделаны с одной точки?
> Вложение 1691216
> 
> Вложение 1691217


 по моему не похоже совсем. 
Я об эту фотографию мозг сломал, т.к. есть ощущение, что здания существуют по сегодняшний день, но где, не могу вспомнить. Лично я думаю, что искать надо в районе привоза.

----------


## Скрытик

> А разве этажи не достраивают, а балконы не сносят, а затем не восстанавливают, но уже из другого материала? Я предложил свой вариант.


 Да я понимаю, понятно что искать нужно ближе к Греческой, но я не вижу ни одного уникального признака, который указывал бы на это место - ни окна, ни балконы. Я не согласен с вариантом. Мне это больше Дерибасовскую 2х этажную напоминает, но не могу понять угол чего.

----------


## Antique

> Предлагаю Вашему вниманию два снимка для сравнения и установления места съёмки. Это вид с Греческой площади на улицу Бунина. Сзади меня бывший ресторан Киев, справа здание по адресу Бунина,38(оконные проёмы заложены, балкон перестроен); впереди - здание по Бунина,35(несколько лет т.н. достроили третий этаж). Как Вы считаете, снимок brassl и мой, сделаны с одной точки?
> Вложение 1691216
> Вложение 1691217


 Не оно. Сандрики другие, балкон не тот. а в остальном подобных двухэтажных зданий много в городе.

----------


## VicTur

> Не оно. Сандрики другие, балкон не тот. а в остальном подобных двухэтажных зданий много в городе.


 Балкон, без сомнения, возник намного позже, чем сам дом. Решётки такого рисунка в первой половине 19 века в ходу не были.

----------


## Antique

> Балкон, без сомнения, возник намного позже, чем сам дом. Решётки такого рисунка в первой половине 19 века в ходу не были.


 Но на старом фото тоже не первая половина 19-го. Плюс на старом фото балкон гораздо длинее, так как мы видим окно, а значит за кадром осталась балконная дверь. На новом фото балкон очень которкий. И ещё у зданий различаются сандрики, на приведёных фотографиях этого не видно, так как с этой стороны вообще всё отбито, но если они были когда либо на этой стороне, то должны были выглядеть как на фасаде на бунина. Если предположить, что их поменяли, то не логично было бы ставить новый балкон и сандрики времён классицизма.

Следующий сомнительный момент - а были ли ворота под балконом?

----------


## brassl

Никто не подскажет где это?


Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (в общем архиве Файлов: 3065)

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Никто не подскажет где это?
> Вложение 1693670
> 
> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (в общем архиве Файлов: 3061)


 Похоже на здание на углу Пушкинской и Троицкой.

----------


## Antique

> Похоже на здание на углу Пушкинской и Троицкой.


 да, это дом Асвадурова и причём с башней, балконами и прапаретом на фронтоне! 

Здание у левого края сохранилось. только надстроен один этаж исчез красивый карниз-прапарет.

Одноэтажное здание на углу тоже интересное, только сейчас на его месте сталинка.

----------


## TrinCh

> Очень, очень похоже. Вывеска на дальнем доме - вроде "Мебель ....риада", видно плохо. Может от этого попробовать оттолкнуться


 мебель зеркала.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за помощь, сейчас поставлю фото в архив.


Не могу поставить "+" Antique за помощь в определении места съемки, чего-то блокируется, хотя это не второй плюс подряд, это у меня с компом или сайт блокирует? И почему нельзя ставить два плюса подряд?  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Не могу поставить "+" Antique за помощь в определении места съемки,


 Ну Laszlo Chamberlain первым отгадал, только он почему-то написал не в утвердительной форме, и я на всякий случай подтвердил отгадку. Так что , мне можно не мне ставить +. К тому же рейтинг для меня  совершенно не важен  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Нужна помощь клуба. Если возможно с указанием номеров домов. Не могу привязаться по карте. Фото из статьи В.Нетребского в газете Юг о улице Штиглица (Нещинского), это где распологается (распологалось)?

----------


## Antique

> Нужна помощь клуба. Если возможно с указанием номеров домов. Не могу привязаться по карте. Фото из статьи В.Нетребского в газете Юг о улице Штиглица (Нещинского), это где распологается (распологалось)?
> 
> Вложение 1694994


 Правое здание по идее должно быть Мечникова 35 - Институт благородных девиц, он же "Водный" (ОНМУ).

Своего фото нет, но в Панорамио нашёл http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12338595 - очень похоже, особено аттик над центральным ризалитом, но на этаж больше чем на старом фото. Впрочем видно. что верхнийэтаж надстроили (он без руста - практически голый, а это очень подозрительно). Оконные проёмы на верхних двух этажах разумеется не оригинальные, в 19-м веке просто таких не было, и к тому же на нижних этажах окна выглядят правдоподобно (и с такими же сандриками как на старом фото).

Левое здание вероятно тоже сохранилось - в Гугл Картах есть похожее по расположению (соединено переходом с соседним зданием), но на современном фото его не видно - закрывает пристройка и похоже что сохранилась этажность в три этажа.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за подробное объяснение. Как только заработает одессастори (чего то оно сейчас глючит), сразу положу в наш архив.

----------


## Antique

У меня тоже есть вопрос по книге Нетребского, но это наверное надо у него спрашивать. В книге "Аура Пересыпи" на задней обложке есть фото зданий по адресу Лиманная №19. Несколько десятков страниц назад была дисскусия по поводу принадлежности зданий, но без опоры на источники прийти к точному ответу проблематично. Сейчас я пришёл к мнению, что жто была электростанция, к тому же Нетребский упоминает, что на пересыпи было несколько электростанций.

Но возможно где-то вы книге написано про это здание, но сопоставить текст и фото не удалось. Либо кто-нибудь может связаться с Валерием Петровичем нетребским, он наверное знает что-нибудь про это фото.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, ни у кого нет скана лучше качеством???
Черноморская улица

----------


## brassl

Подскажите кто знает.
Попалось фото вот с таким описанием
Аннотация   Авиатор М.Н.Ефимов осматривает цирк Цезаря (слева).
Дата съемки   1910 г.
Место съемки   Одесса г.

Что такое цирк Цезаря? Это вообще Одесса?

----------


## SaMoVar

Италия.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (в общем архиве - Файлов: 3100 )

----------


## krust

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (в общем архиве - Файлов: 3100 )


 Зашёл, смотрю и о Боже!..совсем нет Мельниц, ни Ближних, ни Дальних. А ведь именно на последних прошло моё сопливое детство... Папанина, номерные Заводские, круглогодичный пейзаж с трубами ликёроводочного... Надо срочно исправлять это упущение. К Вашему вниманию вот такая необычная открытка, памяти "пятихаток" посвящается:

----------


## brassl

Если есть чем дополнить, милости просим. Все что нахожу и все что присылают - выкладываю в архив, видов Мельниц не попадалось, ни старых ни хотя бы до 80-х.
Может еще чем можете дополнить? (Вашу открытку с планом уже выложил)

----------


## translator

Давно не заглядывал... Ребята, я в команде. Снимаем город! Жду задание. (Можно личкой.)



> Я присоединяюсь,только надо таки систематизировать и распределить между нами улицы и участки кот. надо снимать,что есть ,что надо и.т.д.........


 Возьму Военный спуск, например... живу на нем. Каждый дом отсниму. Могу и округу. (Попрошу эти слова занести в протокол.  :smileflag:  )
Я не думаю, что Гугло- или Яндекс-мобиль будет в Одессе в ближайшее время. Да и, все равно, это будет совсем другой материал по-любому.



> Так впереди месяцев 5 самого удачного для съемок времени. Листвы не будет.


 Жду отмашку. В моем распоряжении фотоаппарат, штатив, панорамная головка...

----------


## Trs

О! На Военном спуске есть статный модерновый красавец у моста - там в парадной я обнаружил расписной потолок. Если Вам не сложно - отснимите и его, мой аппарат пока в ремонте.

----------


## translator

Короче, беру на себя Военный спуск. Все дома и парадные/подъезды (куда смогу войти -- многие парадные закрыли сейчас). В выходные займусь. Куда кидать?

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот такое нашёл. Было?

Ещё.

----------


## mlch

> Давно не заглядывал... Ребята, я в команде. Снимаем город! Жду задание. (Можно личкой.)
> 
> Возьму Военный спуск, например... живу на нем. Каждый дом отсниму. Могу и округу. (Попрошу эти слова занести в протокол.  )
> Я не думаю, что Гугло- или Яндекс-мобиль будет в Одессе в ближайшее время. Да и, все равно, это будет совсем другой материал по-любому.
> 
> *Жду отмашку*. В моем распоряжении фотоаппарат, штатив, панорамная головка...


 А зачем отмашка?
Было бы желание и свободное время.  :smileflag: 
Мне вот последнего не хватает. 

Папка для Военного спуска уже приготовлена.

----------


## Скрытик

Создал аккаунт, можно работать.

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, нашел несколько фото Гаванной (дом Кокона до надстройки). Сейчас кину в папку Гаванная (или Маяковского?)

----------


## mlch

> Кстати, нашел несколько фото Гаванной (дом Кокона до надстройки). Сейчас кину в папку Гаванная (или Маяковского?)


 Маяковского 2. Или - Военный спуск 26. Но никак не Гаванная.

----------


## Скрытик

Так в том то и дело, что там 2/3 снимка Гаванная еще есть  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Так в том то и дело, что там 2/3 снимка Гаванная еще есть


 ОК. Но почему "Гаванная 4,5"? Пятого номера на снимке нет вообще, а четвертого, возможно, краешек. Лучше всего просматривается второй. Но я бы, все же, этот снимок обрезал и поставил, как Маяковского 2.

----------


## Скрытик

На Маяковского 2 другой снимок уже лежит  :smileflag: 
Я указал точку съемки  :smileflag:

----------


## FREЙЯ

Всю тему не читала, просто физически не смогу из-за нехватки времени,напишу за свое, самое болезненное: Греческая площадь - это какой-то кошмар! Там уже как бы никакая не площадь, только бизнес-монстры эти нависают. Вспоминаю ее в своем детстве, кафешку с ивушками и фонтаном за рестораном "Киев", круглый дом (как он назывался?), вокруг которого шли троллейбусы, так было как-то уютно...Кому вообще может нравиться вот это, шо они понастраивали? И эти стекла темно-синие повставляли везде, они шо, пуленепробиваемые?

----------


## FREЙЯ

brassl, посмотрела фотогалерею , спасибо, особенно приятно было увидеть фото арки на Жеваховой горе , мы тудой ходили на дискотеку на Куяльник. Сама на Большевике выросла, но фотографий его в нормальном состоянии, к сожалению, не осталось. А ведь это тоже - Старая Одесса , а не только дорога на "Яму".

----------


## brassl

> brassl, посмотрела фотогалерею , спасибо, особенно приятно было увидеть фото арки на Жеваховой горе , мы тудой ходили на дискотеку на Куяльник. Сама на Большевике выросла, но фотографий его в нормальном состоянии, к сожалению, не осталось. А ведь это тоже - Старая Одесса , а не только дорога на "Яму".


 Спасибо за добрые слова.Если есть дополнения - высылайте, с удовольствием выложу в архиве

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Колоритное фото одного интуриста, побывавшего в Одессе в 1985 году.  Здесь еще парочка его фотографий в хорошем разрешении.

----------


## Antique

> Колоритное фото одного интуриста, побывавшего в Одессе в 1985 году.  Здесь еще парочка его фотографий в хорошем разрешении.


 Хорошая у него аппаратура. Кроме Одессы там ещё Киев и Москва есть, стоит посмотреть.

----------


## Mystique

> Колоритное фото одного интуриста, побывавшего в Одессе в 1985 году.


 Даже не прочитал табличку с номером дома (какой козёл додумался вешать таблички без названия улицы?), чего-то сразу возникла ассоциация с М. Арнаутской напротив гостиницы))

----------


## translator

> возникла ассоциация с М. Арнаутской напротив гостиницы))


 так и есть.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в субботу и воскресенье то же закину чего то нового, но пригласить не смогу  :smileflag: , так что жду в гости без приглашения  :smileflag: ) в общем архиве 3125 файлов за Одессу

----------


## Скрытик

ОдессаСтори работать на выходные *будет*!  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Уже радует! Я так и понял, просто когда выкладываю фото на стори, пишу сразу на форуме, что б народ был в курсе. На прошлых выходных купил пару книг на Староконке, отсканерил, по-немногу выкладываю, может кому будет интересно.

----------


## Trs

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=6974#top_display_media - фото сделано после 1963 (год выпуска троллейбуса). В 1964 году была закрыта узкоколейная трамвайная линия по Садовой. Думаю, уважаемый *OMF* ответит - были ли демонтированы рельсы по Садовой сразу после закрытия, или оставались нетронутыми ещё некоторое время? Таким образом можно будет сузить временные рамки.

----------


## Good++++

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=6974#top_display_media - фото сделано после 1963 (год выпуска троллейбуса). В 1964 году была закрыта узкоколейная трамвайная линия по Садовой. Думаю, уважаемый *OMF* ответит - были ли демонтированы рельсы по Садовой сразу после закрытия, или оставались нетронутыми ещё некоторое время? Таким образом можно будет сузить временные рамки.


 Остаток рельсов на этом участке был еще в 80-е годы...

----------


## brassl

> Остаток рельсов на этом участке был еще в 80-е годы...


 Фото отсканировано из книги 1971 года, т.е. временные рамки от выпуска троллейбуса до 71 года, точнее наверное не узнаем.

----------


## kravshik

> Колоритное фото одного интуриста, побывавшего в Одессе в 1985 году.  Здесь еще парочка его фотографий в хорошем разрешении.


 
"Джон Ланкастер в одиночку,
преимущественно ночью,чем-то щелкал,в чем был спрятан инфракрасный объектив, -
А потом в нормальном свете, представало в черном цвете то, что ценим мы и любим,
чем гордится коллектив"......


"Искаженный микропленкой,
ЦУМ стал маленькой избенкой"......)))

----------


## VicTur

Интересные, на мой взгляд, размышления одного архитектора на тему нынешних одесских архитектурных тенденций.
Прошу прощения, если эта ссылка уже была когда-то кем-то выложена, но, кажется, этот материал здесь ещё не размещался.
Его же мнение относительно пресловутого генплана.

----------


## VicTur

> "Джон Ланкастер в одиночку,
> преимущественно ночью,чем-то щелкал,в чем был спрятан инфракрасный объектив, -
> А потом в нормальном свете, представало в черном цвете то, что ценим мы и любим,
> чем гордится коллектив"......
> 
> 
> "Искаженный микропленкой,
> ЦУМ стал маленькой избенкой"......)))


 Ну зачем вы так...
Нормальные фотографии, и ничего плохого на них нет. Обычная городская жизнь, причём преимущественно светлые её стороны.

----------


## brassl

Нашел вот такую открытку. Это где?

----------


## Antique

brassl, в альбоме Михайловской площади каким-то образом очутился Санкт-Петербургский Казанский собор http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastcom&cat=0&pid=4169&msg_id=98&page=1#comment98

----------


## brassl

> brassl, в альбоме Михайловской площади каким-то образом очутился Санкт-Петербургский Казанский собор http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastcom&cat=0&pid=4169&msg_id=98&page=1#comment98


  А кто его знает как это может быть  :smileflag:  Это скан из книги Одесса в произведениях графики 19 века, 1997 год издания, стр 59, подписано Боссоли Карло, Михайловская церковь, 1837 год.

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (в общем архиве - Файлов: 3213 )

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=6974#top_display_media - фото сделано после 1963 (год выпуска троллейбуса). В 1964 году была закрыта узкоколейная трамвайная линия по Садовой. Думаю, уважаемый *OMF* ответит - были ли демонтированы рельсы по Садовой сразу после закрытия, или оставались нетронутыми ещё некоторое время? Таким образом можно будет сузить временные рамки.


 Я бы добавил, что фото сделано явно после 1964 года, когда только начали выпускать Москвич-408.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это ее первый проект. Неосуществленный.

----------


## Antique

> А кто его знает как это может быть  Это скан из книги Одесса в произведениях графики 19 века, 1997 год издания, стр 59, подписано Боссоли Карло, Михайловская церковь, 1837 год.


 Возможно в музее ошиблись. Мне в одном из музеев (одесском или столичном) попалась на глаза открытка с известными видами, но подпись была с совершенно невероятным указанием места.

----------


## brassl

Мне ближе мысль malyutka_e, что это проект, все таки от Казанского собора отличается в мелочах

----------


## Antique

> Мне ближе мысль malyutka_e, что это проект, все таки от Казанского собора отличается в мелочах


 Если это действительно Боссоли, то он занимался срисовкой с натуры, но но мог где-то поднаврать.

Если нет, то храм слишком масштабен для Одессы и переплюнул бы Свято-Преображенский собор, и к тому же непонятно как могла прийти в голову мысль сдалать копию столичного собора посвящённого победе 1912-го.

----------


## polvnic

> Это спуск с Софиевского переулка самое начало бульвара Искуств ,Комсомольского, Жванецкого...с час все в жутчайшем состоянии свалки одни , а все же кто рас кажет  , что за башенка...это памятник?


 Этот район - бульв. Жванецкого, склоны и далее к Пересыпским мостам
называют Швейцарской долиной (Долинкой). Истоки названия мне неизвестны. В начале лестницы - Софиевская, 5Б- была ночлежка рабочих завода Марти (судоремонтного), затем построили заводской дом, детсад. После войны на 2-м участке СРЗ и в профтехучилище на Приморской жили пленные немцы, которые строили цеха завода до 53-го года. По рассказам местных жителей, башенка - часовенка над могилой каких-то, якобы румынами, расстрелянных венгров.

----------


## Antique

> Это ее первый проект. Неосуществленный.


 Откуда такая информация? Звучит фантастически. Удивительна сама мысль создать копию столичного Казанского собора (два дополнительных портика на боковых фасадах - сущая мелочь) да ещё в 1910-х годах, когда Одеса была невзрачным городком.

----------


## Maksy

> Этот район - бульв. Жванецкого, склоны и далее к Пересыпским мостам
> называют Швейцарской долиной (Долинкой). Истоки названия мне неизвестны. В начале лестницы - Софиевская, 5Б- была ночлежка рабочих завода Марти (судоремонтного), затем построили заводской дом, детсад. После войны на 2-м участке СРЗ и в профтехучилище на Приморской жили пленные немцы, которые строили цеха завода до 53-го года. По рассказам местных жителей, башенка - часовенка над могилой каких-то, якобы румынами, расстрелянных венгров.


 загадочные там места. насколько я помню на тех склонах была площадка спортивная, а под ней тир. Это если ничего не путаю...

----------


## Скрытик

> загадочные там места. насколько я помню на тех склонах была площадка спортивная, а под ней тир. Это если ничего не путаю...


 Это прямо по Торговой, у старой лестницы. Тир я правда не застал, сейчас это больше на катакомбы похоже.

----------


## TrinCh

> да ещё в 1910-х годах, когда Одеса была невзрачным городком.


 "в 1910-х годах" Одесса была четвертым городом в Российской империи по численности населения и уровню экономического развития. вот такая вот "невзрачная городишка".

----------


## Antique

> "в 1910-х годах" Одесса была четвертым городом в Российской империи по численности населения и уровню экономического развития. вот такая вот "невзрачная городишка".


 Извините ,конечно же 1810-е. Можно было зацепиться и за то, что к началу двадцатого века Михайловский храм уже сто лет как был построен )

----------


## translator

Прошелся по своим архивам. Беглый просмотр выдал следующее:здание "Кокона" вблизи до ремонта (тут недавно искали);
Серова, 18;
Кирпичный пер. дом 9, двор (9а) и ворота до сноса ("шанхай" во дворе почти весь уже снесен). Просматривается еще "Армянский дом";
вид на вокзал с высоты Чудо-города;
Греческая (в сторону Соборки) с высоты Афины;
и еще разного по мелочам;
развалки Куяльника в достатке.
Вопросы:
В каком размере бросать фотографии на Одессастори? Интересует макс. по длинной стороне.
Можно ли лепить свой водяной знак?

----------


## Скрытик

Здание Кокона я уже выложил в хорошем качестве. Ул. Маяковского.
Можно свой водяной знак ставить, не проблема. Кстати, у этой версии галереи есть возможность свой знак накладывать. Может кто придумает картинку?

----------


## OdGen

Недавний клип АТВ "Грусть города"
http://atv.odessa.ua/programs/67/grust_goroda_6633.html

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

А "МегаЇдальня" - это в Аркадии?

----------


## OdGen

все может быть

----------


## translator

нет. не те пропорции.

----------


## OdGen

Выполняя январскую просьбу уважаемых *kravshik*, *J-sound* и *Pumik*. Но ведь лучше поздно, чем никогда, верно?



> А кто видел ,помнит ,знает,может у кого есть фото ,трамвайного бельгийского остановочного павильона на Авдеева -Черноморского ,угол Чубаевской,между прочим,интересующимся,могу посоветовать его сфоткать в комплексе со старинным столбиком трамвайным,так как находится в очень стремном по застройке месте,и в любой момент может исчезнуть,учитывая его современное состояние и солидный район под застройку!
> 
> тоже интересный объект...поищите фотки,может кто тоже обращал внимание.
> 
> Может найду свои фото,или сфоткаю еще ,его надо фоткать сейчас, пока он не зарос зеленью,потому как он и так за семью заборами...!


 


> А можно фотку павильона с Чубаевской?


 



> я кстати летом пыталась его найти, не нашла. Сейчас зимой больше шансов если он еще стоит.


 
Авдеева-Чероморского, 14, угол Чубаевской




все фото по ссылке

Размер: 6.99 Мб
Доступен до: 2010-12-02 13:08:24 
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/20071749

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Синагога на Ольгиевской. Чугунные столбы уже вывезли в неизвестном направлении. Лет пять назад, Златоград хотел здесь построить 16ти этажку. Кто и что, хотят здесь построить сейчас, не знаю.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges



----------


## kravshik

> Выполняя январскую просьбу уважаемых *kravshik*, *J-sound* и *Pumik*. Но ведь лучше поздно, чем никогда, верно?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 сппасибо,очень интересно только вот хотелось бы еще другой ракурс,раз уж там были--с такой точки плохо видно....может на днях сам пофотаю, пока осень...лучше видно будет.....

А что с павильоном на Французском бульваре????? он еще жив????

"Архитектура трамвайной истории"
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=316454&page=3

----------


## brassl

Никто не подскажет что это и где?

----------


## TrinCh

> Нашел вот такую открытку. Это где?


 


не?

----------


## OdGen

> сппасибо,очень интересно только вот хотелось бы еще другой ракурс,раз уж там были--с такой точки плохо видно....может на днях сам пофотаю, пока осень...лучше видно будет.....
> 
> А что с павильоном на Французском бульваре????? он еще жив????
> 
> "Архитектура трамвайной истории"
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=316454&page=3


 Со стороны Чубаевской все сильно виноградом заплетено. Сомневаюсь, что получатся хорошие фото оттуда. Нужно попозже снимать. Павильон на Французском бульваре по состоянию на конец 20-х чисел сентября был еще жив, на саму часть бульвара от бывшей Пионерской до бывшего санатория "Россия" сильно испортили.

----------


## kravshik

> не?


 Очень похоже..........

----------


## brassl

И мне кажется что похоже. Это Гаванная-Ласточкина?

----------


## Прометей

> Недавний клип АТВ "Грусть города"
> http://atv.odessa.ua/programs/67/grust_goroda_6633.html


 чернуха от АТВ уже порядком поднадоела.После просмотра клипа складывается ощущение, что не город, а помойка в перемешку с развалинами

----------


## VicTur

]


> У кого есть фотографии снесённого дома на Ланжероновской, соседнего с домом Навроцкого?


 Нашёл у себя ещё несколько снимков этого здания, сделанных 26 апреля 2006 года:

----------


## TrinCh

да.

----------


## Прометей

> У кого есть фотографии снесённого дома на Ланжероновской, соседнего с домом Навроцкого?


 а что на его месте планируют построить?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Отфотографировал здание Технического общества. Крыша рухнула 1.5 года назад.
Естественно, от лепки остались одни фрагменты. Если область не предпримет что-то, в отношении этого здания, в ближайшее время, то еще через некоторое время, на этом месте мы увидим очередную, безликую многоэтажку.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges



----------


## mlch

> Отфотографировал здание Технического общества. Потолок рухнул 1.5 года назад.
> Естественно, от лепки остались одни фрагменты.* Если область не предпримет что-то*, в отношении этого здания, в ближайшее время, то еще через некоторое время, на этом месте мы увидим очередную, безликую многоэтажку.


 Боюсь, что ничего они не предпримут. 
Всем на...ть.

----------


## Richard

> Боюсь, что ничего они не предпримут. 
> Всем на...ть.


 Да тут дело скорее не в на...ть, а в фоне стен. В этом здании раньше находился п/я по работе с радиационными материалами. Походу здание "грязное", потому и стоит пустым. Развалить - рука не поднимается, а работать в нем невозможно.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Да тут дело скорее не в на...ть, а в фоне стен. В этом здании раньше находился п/я по работе с радиационными материалами. Походу здание "грязное", потому и стоит пустым. Развалить - рука не поднимается, а работать в нем невозможно.


 Местные говорит, что инвесторов приводили в достатчном количестве, но все они отказались от инвестиций в это здание. Если власти приводят потенциальных инвесторов, то значит там не должно быть радиации (хотя я этого утверждать не берусь).

----------


## kravshik

> чернуха от АТВ уже порядком поднадоела.После просмотра клипа складывается ощущение, что не город, а помойка в перемешку с развалинами


 Оно не складывается,просто так оно и есть-никого не надо слушать,надо самим просто посмотреть,может они и сгущают краски намеренно,но ведь все основано на реальности!!

----------


## kravshik

> Отфотографировал здание Технического общества. Крыша рухнула 1.5 года назад.
> Естественно, от лепки остались одни фрагменты. Если область не предпримет что-то, в отношении этого здания, в ближайшее время, то еще через некоторое время, на этом месте мы увидим очередную, безликую многоэтажку.


 Ничего себе какие внутри оказывается богатые интерьеры.......даже не думал,я думал только фасад красивый,а внутри такое убранство было!
действительно в духе Иператорского Технического общества ,а по поводу радиации:
вроде как здесь сказано,

http://kaiser-w.livejournal.com/91122.html

вот человек пишет........
albir 
2009-12-03 08:44 pm UTC (ссылка)
"_Все так. Насчет массонского дома неточность. Там не было секретной лаборатории по биооружию. Там был п/я 32, позже ставший Укргирредметом. В нем 40 лет проработала моя мама (позже ин-т перенесли на площадь Толбухина. Занимались там редкоземельными металлами. Радиоактивными, кстати. Поэтому здание и пустует. Фон неприятный. Очень!"
_

скорее всего фон есть-но можно ведь оставить его просто как памятник.........

----------


## polvnic

> Это спуск не с Торговой а самый первый спуск на Бульваре Жванецкого (Искуств, Комсомольском) спуск с улицы Софиевской которая возле ювелирки..внизу видно здание морского училища..
> и цеха судоремонтного


 Этот район - бульв. Жванецкого, склоны и далее к Пересыпским мостам
называют Швейцарской долиной (Долинкой). Истоки названия мне неизвестны. В начале лестницы - Софиевская, 5Б- была ночлежка рабочих завода Марти (судоремонтного), затем построили заводской дом, детсад. После войны на 2-м участке СРЗ и в профтехучилище на Приморской жили пленные немцы, которые строили цеха завода до 53-го года. О башенке местные жители говорят, что это была часовенка над местом расстрела венгров. Каких, когда - ???

----------


## polvnic

> Очень интересное сооружение на первом кадре.
> Это лестница на спуске с Торговой, или я ошибаюсь?


 Этот район - бульв. Жванецкого, склоны и далее к Пересыпским мостам называют Швейцарской долиной (Долинкой). Истоки названия мне неизвестны.
 В начале лестницы - Софиевская, 5Б- была ночлежка рабочих завода Марти (судоремонтного), затем построили заводской дом, детсад. После войны на 2-м участке СРЗ и в профтехучилище на Приморской жили пленные немцы, которые строили цеха завода до 53-го года. О башенке местные жители говорят, что это была часовенка над местом расстрела венгров. Каких, когда - ???

----------


## Прометей

> Местные говорит, что инвесторов приводили в достатчном количестве, но все они отказались от инвестиций в это здание. Если власти приводят потенциальных инвесторов, то значит там не должно быть радиации (хотя я этого утверждать не берусь).


  власти наверняка хотят, чтобы здание восстановили в первоначальном виде. Это колоссальные деньги .Да ещё и заплатить за развалины.  Видимо проект не окупается. Это и есть основная причина.(для сравнения, Кирха обошлась немцам кажись в 7 млн. евро)
 П,С, Знакомый хотел выкупить чердак над собою в трухлявом 2-х этажном доме на Тираспольской.С него запросили за м2, как за новострой

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> власти наверняка хотят, чтобы здание восстановили в первоначальном виде. Это колоссальные деньги .Да ещё и заплатить за развалины.  Видимо проект не окупается. Это и есть основная причина.(для сравнения, Кирха обошлась немцам кажись в 7 млн. евро)
>  П,С, Знакомый хотел выкупить чердак над собою в трухлявом 2-х этажном доме на Тираспольской.С него запросили за м2, как за новострой


   Я думаю, что если бы власти отдали бы здание в аренду на 49 лет, за 1 гривну в год, да еще бы льготы по земельному налогу, то тогда бы и спонсоры нашлись.

----------


## Прометей

> Я думаю, что если бы власти отдали бы здание в аренду на 49 лет, за 1 гривну в год, да еще бы льготы по земельному налогу, то тогда бы и спонсоры нашлись.


 100%

----------


## Maksy

Не знаю насколько это здание опасно и насколько оно заражено, но слухов уже достаточно, чтобы не использовать это здание. Я человек образованный, вроде, но мне бы не хотелось бы работать в таком здании. Просто страшно было бы. Просто страшно и всё тут. И даже сотни тестов и доказательств не убедят моё внутреннее Я в обратном. 
Или например организуют в нём детский центр, кто отведёт туда своего ребёнка? Никто и никогда. 
Обидно конечно, но перспектив у здания с такой историей я не вижу, даже с арендой за 1 грн. в год. Разве что опять открыть там спец. лабораторию, но оно всё равно останется закрытым для всех, а значит потерянным. Жалко...

----------


## Прометей

вы больше доверяете фактам или слухам и выдумкам?
Если так всего бояться, то и жить практически невозможно. Повсюду туберкулёзные и инфекционные больницы, кашляющие заразные люди, заводы с вредными выбросами и т.д.

----------


## Richard

> вы больше доверяете фактам или слухам и выдумкам?
> Если так всего бояться, то и жить практически невозможно. Повсюду туберкулёзные и инфекционные больницы, кашляющие заразные люди, заводы с вредными выбросами и т.д.


 Не думаю, что там есть повышенный фон.  Гиредмет раньше находился под крылом министерства цветной металлургии СССР и занимался не радиоактивными, а РЕДКИМИ металлами - бериллий, индий, германий, молибден, вольфрам и пр. Другое дело, что например бериллий ядовит, а галлий может вызвать паралич нижних конечностей, вдыхание паров ванадия может привести к  астме, а индий - радиоактивен. Сколько всех этой дряни накопилось в пористом ракушняке здания - одному богу известно.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Этот район - бульв. Жванецкого, склоны и далее к Пересыпским мостам называют Швейцарской долиной (Долинкой). Истоки названия мне неизвестны.
>  В начале лестницы - Софиевская, 5Б- была ночлежка рабочих завода Марти (судоремонтного), затем построили заводской дом, детсад. После войны на 2-м участке СРЗ и в профтехучилище на Приморской жили пленные немцы, которые строили цеха завода до 53-го года. О башенке местные жители говорят, что это была часовенка над местом расстрела венгров. Каких, когда - ???


 Судя по всему, немцы строили здесь не только цеха. Например это бомбоубежище.    
 
 Может быть поэтому перекрыли лестницу с Ольгиевской на Приморскую. На фото - остатки лестницы. 
 
   На месте башенки - сейчас, непонятно что. 
 
А вот лестница бывшего СРЗ выглядит вполне пристойно. 
  
И вообще, напрашивается в Генплан продолжение пешеходной зоны от бульвара Жванецкого, через склоны бывшего СРЗ, до Херсонского сквера.

----------


## Скрытик

Радиацию, в отличие от тех же бактерий и прочей гадости очень легко проверить, так что не думаю что это проблема.

----------


## kravshik

> Не знаю насколько это здание опасно и насколько оно заражено, но слухов уже достаточно, чтобы не использовать это здание. *Я человек образованный, вроде, но мне бы не хотелось бы работать в таком здании. Просто страшно было бы.* Просто страшно и всё тут. И даже сотни тестов и доказательств не убедят моё внутреннее Я в обратном. 
> *Или например организуют в нём детский центр, кто отведёт туда своего ребёнка? Никто и никогда.* 
> Обидно конечно, но перспектив у здания с такой историей я не вижу, даже с арендой за 1 грн. в год. Разве что опять открыть там спец. лабораторию, но оно всё равно останется закрытым для всех, а значит потерянным. Жалко...


 самое ужасное -это если знать.....а представь себе что тебе выделили рабочее место или дали направление в дет.центр,а инфы или не знал, или не успел услышать или узнать -вот это опасно!! а здание например себе потихоньку фонит!!!!

----------


## Скрытик

> самое ужасное -это если знать.....а представь себе что тебе выделили рабочее место или дали направление в дет.центр,а инфы или не знал, или не успел услышать или узнать -вот это опасно!! а здание например себе потихоньку фонит!!!!


 Еще раз повторю - бытовой дозиметр покажет превышение (или не превышение) излучения фона.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> самое ужасное -это если знать.....а представь себе что тебе выделили рабочее место или дали направление в дет.центр,а инфы или не знал, или не успел услышать или узнать -вот это опасно!! а здание например себе потихоньку фонит!!!!


 В Одессе многие предприятия работали на оборонку, плюс НИИ, плюс лаборатории в Высших учебных заведениях, плюс использование радиоизотопов в медицине и т.д. В каких помещениях это применялась, мы узнать уже не сможем. Но если всего бояться, то с таким настроением, надо куда-то в тайгу или в джунгли съезжать. :smileflag: 

Кстати, там на расстоянии в 100 метров, расположена городская СЭС. В конце 80х, лаборатория съехала с этого здания, именно по просьбе местных жителей. Точно так же, они могут запросить СЭС проверить здание на наличие всякой гадости.

----------


## vieanna

Я живу рядом, слоняюсь под этим зданием с собакой несколько раз в день и ничего не боюсь. Слухи действительно периодически проносятся, но скорее с гордостью, чем с чувством опасности - как если бы в доме являлся труп невесты... думаю, все это запускается теми, кто хочет снести, но пока не собрал нужной суммы - не более.
Fidel Rodriges, фотографии великолепны. Я тоже внутрь хочу, поможете?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Я живу рядом, слоняюсь под этим зданием с собакой несколько раз в день и ничего не боюсь. Слухи действительно периодически проносятся, но скорее с гордостью, чем с чувством опасности - как если бы в доме являлся труп невесты... думаю, все это запускается теми, кто хочет снести, но пока не собрал нужной суммы - не более.
> Fidel Rodriges, фотографии великолепны. Я тоже внутрь хочу, поможете?


 Ответил в личку.

----------


## Maksy

Ну если не радиация а металлы, то их много ядовитых есть, начиная от свинца, заканчивая полонием. Но это всё переливание из пустого в порожнее. 
У многих участников темы есть где посмотреть про это здание, что там было в советские годы? Я инете попытаюсь посмотреть. Хотя это вряд ли что-то изменит.

----------


## polvnic

> Судя по всему, немцы строили здесь не только цеха. Например это бомбоубежище.    
>  
>  Может быть поэтому перекрыли лестницу с Ольгиевской на Приморскую. На фото - остатки лестницы. 
>  
>    На месте башенки - сейчас, непонятно что. 
>  
> А вот лестница бывшего СРЗ выглядит вполне пристойно. 
>   
> И вообще, напрашивается в Генплан продолжение пешеходной зоны от бульвара Жванецкого, через склоны бывшего СРЗ, до Херсонского сквера.


 Да, Вы правы. На втором снимке справа от остатков лестницы - вход в бомбоубежище. Там был командный штаб ГО, узел связи. Еще недавно висела большая антенна передатчика "колбаса" и 10-ти метровая антенна - штырь.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, спасибо  polvnic. Заходите.

----------


## polvnic

> Еще раз повторю - бытовой дозиметр покажет превышение (или не превышение) излучения фона.


 Я обязательно замерю, но чуть позже. У моего брата (он ядерщик, много лет работал на АЭС) есть приборы, но, к сожалению, брат в отъезде, в Москве на операции.

----------


## VicTur

> Ответил в личку.


  И мне, пожалуйста, ответьте. На ту же тему)))

----------


## Pumik

> Ответил в личку.


 и я хочу

----------


## translator

> и я хочу


 и я

----------


## Прометей

организуйте экскурсию....

----------


## Pumik

> Ответил в личку.


 Пока еще не знаю, что Вы отвечаете в личку, но если сложиться, то можно еще  densen2002 с дозиметром пригласить.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

ОК, отвечу всем. Ключами от здания владеет доцент Медина. Он читает лекции в лабораторном корпусе Медина (следующее за техническим обществом здание). Это здание у него в хозяйстве уже достаточно много лет. Очевидно, я был первым, кто попросил провести во внутрь, после обвала крыши. Он долго не хотел меня пускать, но затем согласился, при условии, что будет меня сопровождать, ввиду аварийного состояния здания. Я не думаю, что он захочет пускать и сопровождать экскурсантов в аварийный корпус. Но пресса или телевидение, как по мне, должны там побывать, дабы не дать умереть этому зданию.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Кстати, в лабораторном корпусе Медина (второе здание Технического общества) интересная надпись на лестнице.

----------


## OdGen

> Кстати, в лабораторном корпусе Медина (второе здание Технического общества) интересная надпись на лестнице.


 Очень может быть, что этот тот самый Щербаков - владелец дома на Нежинской, 30:




> «О.С. Щербаков»
> ,

----------


## SaMoVar

Какие интересные находки всплывают! Просто супер.

----------


## brassl

Как хорошо, что люди их выкладывают для всеобщего обозрения, а не держат в столе. Интересно - корифеи одессики на наш форум заглядывают? :smileflag: 

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. В общем архиве - 3 243 файла.

----------


## Pumik

> Интересно - корифеи одессики на наш форум заглядывают?


 Оказывается нет  и на Одессастори тоже. 
Сегодня выложу дом по Спиридоновской 15, который по генплану под снос, для строительства 9-этажки.

----------


## mlch

> Оказывается нет  и на Одессастори тоже.


 _"Страшно далеки они от народа"_ В. И. Ленин.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Ага! И Александра Ивановича на них нет,...так что и будить не кого  :smileflag: . А жаль. У них есть чем поделиться. Ну ничего, до всего дойдем коллективом  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Ага! И Александра Ивановича на них нет,...так что и будить не кого . А жаль. У них есть чем поделиться. Ну ничего, до всего дойдем коллективом


  всему свое время...

----------


## brassl

Ребята, а есть тот кто знает подписи ко всем фото Никитенко? я к своему стыду по более сотни фото не знаю где это. По некоторым тревожат смутные сомнения, а по некоторым твердый ступор.

----------


## Antique

> Ребята, а есть тот кто знает подписи ко всем фото Никитенко? я к своему стыду по более сотни фото не знаю где это. По некоторым тревожат смутные сомнения, а по некоторым твердый ступор.


  А вы тут спрашивайте, или в папке неопознанных фото разместите, а то мне кажется что списка нет.

----------


## Antique

> Это ее первый проект. Неосуществленный.


  Да, вы оказались правы, это действительно неосуществлённый проект храма в Одессе. Но!   Это всё же проект другой церкви. В. Пилявский в книге "Архитектура Одессы: Стиль и время" упоминает о копии Казанского собора который хотели воплотить в камне как Архангело-Михайловскую церковь на эспланаде Карантина. Разумеется речь идёт о монастыре в парке Шевченко (Архангело-Михайловский Женский Монастырь).

----------


## Pumik

> сппасибо,очень интересно только вот хотелось бы еще другой ракурс,раз уж там были--с такой точки плохо видно....может на днях сам пофотаю, пока осень...лучше видно будет.....


 вот с другого...
мне вообще показалось, что там кто-то обитает, калитка закрыта изнутри.
в довесок еще 9,5 станция

Пы.Сы. мамадорогая, сколько всего надо сделать что б фаил загрузить...

----------


## VicTur

> Ребята, а есть тот кто знает подписи ко всем фото Никитенко? я к своему стыду по более сотни фото не знаю где это. По некоторым тревожат смутные сомнения, а по некоторым твердый ступор.


  Я потихоньку подписываю то, что сам знаю.

----------


## Antique

> Я запутался.
> В статье о церкви по ссылке Виолетты27 написано что архитектор Франц Фрапполи, а у Пилявского (недавно купленного) стр. 7 арх Шмидт.
> И где тут правда? Как всегда посередине?


 


> Покровская церковь построена в 1822 году. Колокольня к ней была пристроена в 1861.
> Валериан Иванович Шмидт (автор дома Руссова) родился в 1863.  Не сходится. 
> Другого архитектора Шмидта я в истории Одессы пока не встречал.


 Другой архитектор Шмидт в истории Одессы - Шмидт Александр Кирилович (1783-1836). В справочнике Валентина Пилявского говориться о том, что данный архитектор в 1820-е годы работал в Херсоне, где выполнил проект тюремного замка. Также автор проекта Покровской церкви Одессы.

----------


## VicTur

> _"Страшно далеки они от народа"_ В. И. Ленин.


  Ничего страшного. Здесь, на страницах этого форума, нарождается новая генерация корифеев одессики. Нормальный процесс.

----------


## brassl

Фото Никитенко. Это где? Если возможно с номером дома по Гису.

----------


## Trs

Мне кажется, что это доходный дом Стамерова на Конной, 12

----------


## brassl

Спасибо, буду в том районе подъеду, сверю. А может кто и скажет точно что он. Ждем.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо, буду в том районе подъеду, сверю. А может кто и скажет точно что он. Ждем.


 Он, он. Сейчас только нет этих дощатых курятников на балконах.

----------


## brassl

фото Никитенко. А это где? Подскажите. Если можно с привязкой номера по Гису.

----------


## Прометей

> фото Никитенко. А это где? Подскажите. Если можно с привязкой номера по Гису.
> Вложение 1858311


 Кузнечная, 57, рядом гостиница Зирка

----------


## brassl

Вопрос. По гису Кузнечная, 57 здание в 4 этажа, а по фото 2 ???

----------


## mlch

> Вопрос. По гису Кузнечная, 57 здание в 4 этажа, а по фото 2 ???


 И тем не менее, это оно самое. У ГИСа нередки смешные ошибки.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо.

----------


## Antique

> Вопрос. По гису Кузнечная, 57 здание в 4 этажа, а по фото 2 ???


  Что-то мне подсказывает ,что считали полуподвальный этаж и может чердак тоже. Ошибка с этажностью это возможно  вторая ошибка  в Гисе по частоте, после ошибки нумерации.

----------


## Прометей

> Что-то мне подсказывает ,что считали полуподвальный этаж и может чердак тоже. Ошибка с этажностью это возможно  вторая ошибка  в Гисе по частоте, после ошибки нумерации.


 в Гисе сидят ещё те путанники. Фотографировал здания , ориентируясь на их карту. Десятки ошибок понаходил  по номерации, про этажность уже молчу, это мелочи

----------


## Antique

> в Гисе сидят ещё те путанники. Фотографировал здания , ориентируясь на их карту. Десятки ошибок понаходил  по номерации, про этажность уже молчу, это мелочи


 И ещё Гис отображает не отображает контуры зданий если они все зарегистрированы по одному номеру. Заметил, что в Одеесе часто присваивали всем зданиям один номер, если они образовывали один двор (в дубльГисе они прорисованы как одно здание), или если они принадлежали одному учереждению и находились рядом.

----------


## brassl

Попробовал привести в порядок фотографии в папке "Дерибасовская". Нужна помощь. Есть виды не привязанные к номеру дома, подскажите кто знает. Если есть информация по хозяевам домов то же было бы интересно, может у кого есть дополнения по видам. Я пока выложил всю инфу что у меня есть. Завтра возьмусь за Пушкинскую.

----------


## mlch

> Попробовал привести в порядок фотографии в папке "Дерибасовская". Нужна помощь. Есть виды не привязанные к номеру дома, подскажите кто знает. Если есть информация по хозяевам домов то же было бы интересно, может у кого есть дополнения по видам. Я пока выложил всю инфу что у меня есть. Завтра возьмусь за Пушкинскую.


  Если найду время (которого не хватает, как всегда), то постараюсь помочь в меру своих знаний.

----------


## brassl

Вопрос на засыпку.
На открытке угловое здание это № 12  - так ? Согласно справочника Вся Одесса № 14 раположен на углу Екатерининской, а тут по улице между 12 и 14 еще 3 дома!!! Я запутался  :smileflag: .

----------


## brassl

Кому сказать спасибо за Дерибасовскую, 26 ?  :smileflag: . 
Может быть улицы по которым относительно много информации разбить на две папки, четные номера и нечетные, что б была непрерывная картинка по линии домов? И было видно чего нет.

Еще вопрос. Большинство домов годы постройки начала 1900-х, может у кого есть информация о том что было до этого (а может и виды  :smileflag: ). Все что было у меня я написал. Прошерстю еще рекламу, где кто был в каких домах и допишу. Вроде все.
Всем хорошего дня.

----------


## Pumik

> Прошерстю еще рекламу, где кто был в каких домах и допишу. Вроде все.
> Всем хорошего дня.


 у меня есть выписанная по адресам вся реклама из справочника "Вся Одесса"

----------


## brassl

> у меня есть выписанная по адресам вся реклама из справочника "Вся Одесса"


 Поделитись если можно, что б я не лопатил, а я дополню инфой наши фото

----------


## София Павловна

Подскажите,это где и есть ли такой снимок. Стоит за него бороться на аукционе или нет.



Такой вид был?

----------


## TrinCh

София Павловна, последнее фото Александровский парк. такое фото есть у brassl на одессастори

----------


## София Павловна

> София Павловна, последнее фото Александровский парк. такое фото есть у brassl на одессастори


 спасибо. Там столько всего, что запомнить всё, пока не получается)

----------


## OdGen

Пожар в Большой Московской
http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/11/08/pojar_1392.html

p.s. выборы в горсовет Тарпан проиграл.

----------


## Antique

А ещё была новость, что украли скульптуру лягушки с мраморного фонтана "Дети и лягушка" на Театральной площади.

----------


## OdGen

Я вчера там был. Нет лягушки - отодрали вчистую. Несколько лет назад был шухер - исчез фонтан из Пале-Рояля "девушка под зонтиком". Оказалось, сняли на зиму (!).

----------


## mlch

> Я вчера там был. Нет лягушки - отодрали вчистую. Несколько лет назад был шухер - исчез фонтан из Пале-Рояля "девушка под зонтиком". Оказалось, сняли на зиму (!).


 К сожалению, девушка в Пале-Рояле тоже не аутентичная. Раньше была бронзовая с ровным зонтиком, а сейчас, ИМХО -  пластиковая. И зонтик у нее кривой.

----------


## Maksy

ну лягушка уже давно не аутентичная (от же-ж мудрёное слово). Я помню из её и в советские годы крали и калечили каждые пол года. 
Кстати девушка в Пале-Рояле вроде появилась тоже в советские годы.

----------


## mlch

> ну лягушка уже давно не аутентичная (от же-ж мудрёное слово). Я помню из её и в советские годы крали и калечили каждые пол года. 
> Кстати девушка в Пале-Рояле вроде появилась тоже в советские годы.


 Ну, если "копать" в этом направлении, то можно вспомнить, что "некоторые детали"  Лаокоона тоже "не родные".
Да и сам Лаокоон - не оригинал, а уменьшенная копия с древнегреческого оригинала.  :smileflag: 
Вся штука только в том, что при нормальной реставрации и реконструкции "новые" детали органично вписываются "в ансамбль", а при халтуре получается уродство.

----------


## Bvlgari

Как и обещала фото брошюрки.

http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/5016/pb074314.jpg
http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/3341/pb074315.jpg
http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/1016/pb074316.jpg
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/4126/pb074317.jpg

----------


## Bvlgari

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3237/pb074318.jpg
http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/5905/pb074319.jpg
http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/4362/pb074320.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/1408/pb074321.jpg
http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/3790/pb074322.jpg
http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/7570/pb074323.jpg
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/9160/pb074324.jpg
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/334/pb074325.jpg
http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/1235/pb074326.jpg
http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/4913/pb074327.jpg
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/6882/pb074328.jpg
http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/1907/pb074329.jpg
http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/8548/pb074330.jpg

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Просмотрел снимки Люфтваффе 1941 года. Оказывается на Пересыпи, было 3 ирригационных канала, самый большой из которых, проходил через Круглую площадь. Потом еще появился румынский канал. То есть на Пересыпи, должно было существовать, как минимум 4 моста (по улице Черноморского казачества и Николаевской дороге), через каналы. Не считая мелких переходов. Сечас они скорее всего закатаны под асфальт.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Судя по старой гравюре (скорее всего она нарисована со слов, очень неточная), через речку Малый Куяльник также был мост.

----------


## translator

> А ещё была новость, что украли скульптуру лягушки с мраморного фонтана "Дети и лягушка" на Театральной площади.


 Там всю жизнь сбивают ноги и передок лягушки. Но памятник уже, кажется, не мраморный. 



> К сожалению, девушка в Пале-Рояле тоже не аутентичная. Раньше была бронзовая с ровным зонтиком, а сейчас, ИМХО -  пластиковая. И зонтик у нее кривой.


 Скульптуру сняли одновременно с летней площадкой кафешки. И воду спустили, и рыбок выловили... до весны.
На зонтике пионэры часто висят, вот и погнули.

Мне кажется, детей с лягушкой одно время не было вообще, значит, и их поменяли на пластик. Сейчас всё меняют на пластик. Скульптуры на оперном уже давно все из пластика. Оригиналы — в хранилище. Так дешевле.

----------


## Antique

> Мне кажется, детей с лягушкой одно время не было вообще, значит, и их поменяли на пластик.


 Летом проверял - мрамор.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Это, скорее всего электростанция, принадлежавшая "Бельгийскому трамваю".


 Нашел я электростанцию. Видна с улицы Гефта (нефтегавань)

----------


## kravshik

> Нашел я электростанцию. Видна с улицы Гефта (нефтегавань)


 Неужели эта она -очень интересно ,молодец что нашел,по архитектуре похоже,трубу видать во время войны убрали чтобы пристрелки не было......

как вычислил что в тех краях или на глаза попалась.......??

Надо сходить посмотреть,пришли примерную привязку,по гуглю пытаюсь найти.......

----------


## София Павловна

Не могу найти эти книги он-лайн. Кто-то может знает,есть в них что-то стоящее?

Ещё вот такой вид черно-белый. На сайте нашла цветной и без транспорта)

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Неужели эта она -очень интересно ,молодец что нашел,по архитектуре похоже,трубу видать во время войны убрали чтобы пристрелки не было......
> 
> как вычислил что в тех краях или на глаза попалась.......??
> 
> Надо сходить посмотреть,пришли примерную привязку,по гуглю пытаюсь найти.......


 

С улицы Черноморского казачества это здание закрыто зданием 40х-50х годов постройки.

----------


## Antique

> С улицы Черноморского казачества это здание закрыто зданием 40х-50х годов постройки.


 О, спасибо. Я думал. что его давно снесли. Хм, и оно находится практически рядом с главной электростанцией. 

Никто не подскажет какое предприятие находилось на территории между главной электростанцией и вновь найденной (По дубльГИСу завод по Черноморского Казачества 70)? Почти напротив электростанции есть образчик модерна, явно Минкусовой работы (я полагаю что это бывшее заводоуправление), но к какому заводу оно относилось до революции что-то понять не могу.

----------


## TrinCh

2brassl из раздела "Точное место нахождения не знаю. Подскажите"


имхо это здесь, больше негде.

----------


## mlch

> Там всю жизнь сбивают ноги и передок лягушки. Но памятник уже, кажется, не мраморный. 
> 
> Скульптуру сняли одновременно с летней площадкой кафешки. И воду спустили, и рыбок выловили... до весны.
> На зонтике пионэры часто висят, вот и погнули.


 
1. Про детей с лягушкой.
Памятник мраморный. Многократно чиненый.
2. Про девушку с зонтиком в Пале-Рояле.
Неделю назад это пластиковое уродство еще стояло. Так что не надо мне рассказывать про уборку до весны. 
Ваши "висящие пионэры" видать такие тяжелые, что не только погнули зонтик, но и ручку у него в два почти раза укоротили. 
Настоящая, бронзовая, скульптура исчезла около трех назад. 
***
Извините, за резкость, но злой я сегодня

----------


## Antique

> Никто не подскажет какое предприятие находилось на территории между главной электростанцией и вновь найденной (По дубльГИСу завод по Черноморского Казачества 70)? Почти напротив электростанции есть образчик модерна, явно Минкусовой работы (я полагаю что это бывшее заводоуправление), но к какому заводу оно относилось до революции что-то понять не могу.


 Посмотрев внимательно на карту понял, что это здание относится к трамвайной электростанции на Гефта, так оно находится в двух шагах от её корпусов. только с обратной стороны.

Привожу фото здания:


И ещё кто-то просил фото городской электростанции, наконец дошли руки:

----------


## Maksy

Кстати ещё вспомнил, примерно лет 5-10 назад девушку украли на металлолом, но вроде нашли. Может после этого решили поставить пластик.

----------


## mlch

> Кстати ещё вспомнил, примерно лет 5-10 назад девушку украли на металлолом, но вроде нашли. Может после этого решили поставить пластик.


 Подозреваю, что не нашли. 
Точнее, что украли ее не на металлолом, а на чью-то виллу. Причем на такую, что найти "не смогли".

----------


## TrinCh

> Нашел я электростанцию. Видна с улицы Гефта (нефтегавань)


 очень похоже, кроме верхушки... (но это могли переделать). кстати, от такой трубы должен был остаться достаточно глубокий фундамент, очень вряд-ли что его кто-то выкорчевывал, его останков случайно там не наблюдалось? и сохранилось-ли второе здание (на исходном фото на заднем плане)?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> очень похоже, кроме верхушки... (но это могли переделать). кстати, от такой трубы должен был остаться достаточно глубокий фундамент, очень вряд-ли что его кто-то выкорчевывал, его останков случайно там не наблюдалось? и сохранилось-ли второе здание (на исходном фото на заднем плане)?


 К сожалению, я полностью не сфотографировал второе здание, но на этой фотографии виден его фрагмент, и видно, что его отремонтировали в современном стиле, а позади находятся еще два здания, по стилю схожих с основным.


Я снимал из-за забора, поэтому, ничего не могу сказать по поводу фундамента трубы.

----------


## Mystique

Кстати, о Гефта.. Что за здание типа особняка, сейчас вроде бы частное, находится на Гефта (Черноморской), кажется, 12? Когда-то там детсад был, оттуда и запомнилось, что здание явно как детсад не строилось)

----------


## translator

> злой я сегодня


 А-а-а-а-а....

----------


## Antique

> очень похоже, кроме верхушки... (но это могли переделать). кстати, от такой трубы должен был остаться достаточно глубокий фундамент, очень вряд-ли что его кто-то выкорчевывал, его останков случайно там не наблюдалось? и сохранилось-ли второе здание (на исходном фото на заднем плане)?


 Это именно тот самый объект, на фото люфтваффе видно цистерну как на старом фото и небольшой тамбур на продолговатом здании.




> К сожалению, я полностью не сфотографировал второе здание, но на этой фотографии виден его фрагмент, и видно, что его отремонтировали в современном стиле,


 испортили... Ещё в 44-м году вид был практически аутентичный. Странно, что об этой электростанции ничего не написано. Полагаю, что №117 и №70 относятся к городской электростанции, к тому же на фото Люфтваффе видно, что их сединяет трубопровод.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений из свежесегоднякупленного  :smileflag: , может у кого есть в лучшем качестве, потому что это не оригинальные виды а пересъемка. Чуство такое.... как в детстве, когда солдатики менял на фото Митича в третьей пересъемке из польского журнала :smileflag: 

Один вид не знаю, Одесса ли это вообще?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Пожалуй, единственные торговые ряды, оставшиеся в Одессе (не считая фруктового пассажа) - это Казанский рынок

----------


## brassl

Народ, подскажите пожалуйста по каким адресам выставлять, если можно с номерами по Гису.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Народ, подскажите пожалуйста по каким адресам выставлять, если можно с номерами по Гису.
> Вложение 1876044


  На второй фотографии, ближнее, длинное здание - это Приморская 47 - 49.

----------


## xifedor

Сахарный завод, если меня не подводит зрение, это Черноморского Казачества немного не доходя до Гефта, а вот точно номер не скажу.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Сахарный завод, если меня не подводит зрение, это Черноморского Казачества немного не доходя до Гефта, а вот точно номер не скажу.


 Судя по всему Черноморского Казачества 66, 66/1, 66/2

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо за помощь. Все уже выложил в наш архив.

3300  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

А вот такого изображения здания по адресу Красный переулок 6 у brassl пока нет.

Хотя оно есть в альбоме Синявера вот тут: http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=47

----------


## malyutka_e

> Очень может быть, что этот тот самый Щербаков - владелец дома на Нежинской, 30:


 Инициалы другие: О.Т. а не О.С.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А вот такого изображения здания по адресу Красный переулок 6 у brassl пока нет.
> 
> Хотя оно есть в альбоме Синявера вот тут: http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=47


 Есть довоенная фотография этого места.

----------


## mlch

> Есть довоенная фотография этого места.


 Выкладывайте!
Не могу себе простить, что тридцать лет назад, когда правый флигель еще существовал, не сфотографировал его.

----------


## Antique

> Не могу себе простить, что тридцать лет назад, когда правый флигель еще существовал, не сфотографировал его.


 А что и когда произошло с флигелем? Снесли или сам рухнул?

----------


## mlch

> А что и когда произошло с флигелем? Снесли или сам рухнул?


 Рухнуть не дали, хотя все к тому шло.
А вот когда?
Где-то в начале 80-х, как мне помнится. Но могу и ошибаться. А здание было очень живописным.

----------


## Antique

> Рухнуть не дали, хотя все к тому шло.
> А вот когда?
> Где-то в начале 80-х, как мне помнится. Но могу и ошибаться. А здание было очень живописным.


 Несомненно! Это же иноземная балканская архитектура.

----------


## VicTur

> Рухнуть не дали, хотя все к тому шло.
> А вот когда?
> Где-то в начале 80-х, как мне помнится. Но могу и ошибаться. А здание было очень живописным.


 О судьбе этого дома рассказывают Нетребский и Шерстобитов в «Ауре одесских переулков» (часть первая). См. вложения.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Интересно, во время оккупации, румыны вернули бывшим владельцам собственность или не вернули. В частности Одесскому трамваю. Потому что на постоянном 1943 года написано Одесский трамвай, но не упоминается, что это общество.
P.S. Постоянный из личного архива, фамилию я удалил.

----------


## OdGen

Должны были вернуть. Некоторые бывшие приезжали, думаю, что для этого.

----------


## brassl

Вот нашел фото. Эвакуация в Одессе. 1920
Есть у кого какие мысли?

----------


## Sergey_L

Немного фотографий по тематике железной дороги.

----------


## malyutka_e

Добрый день. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, сюда:http://malyutka-e.livejournal.com/.
Последняя запись. Что это за улица?

----------


## Maksy

> Добрый день. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, сюда:http://malyutka-e.livejournal.com/.
> Последняя запись. Что это за улица?


 Как-то плоско как для Одессы.

----------


## София Павловна

Первое фото для меня совсем загадочное. Что?Где?Когда? :smileflag: 


Если повторяюсь,не серчайте, ещё N-ое кол-во раз просмотрю галерею и запомню всё-всё)

----------


## Скрытик

> Первое фото для меня совсем загадочное. Что?Где?Когда?
> Вложение 1883405


  Да ну  :smileflag:  Это ул. Греческая  :smileflag:

----------


## София Павловна

> Да ну  Это ул. Греческая


 Спасибо! Сказывается не долгий век)) и жизнь не в центре А к чему эти манекены были? Вход вроде заброшенный какой-то,двери перекошенные...а по фото вроде жизнь кипит...
Upd. Это современное фото что-ли??? Прочла надписи дизайнеров) Позор мне...))

Вторую открытку не встречала Может не там ищу?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Как-то плоско как для Одессы.


 В каком смысле "плоско"? Это рабочие кварталы.

----------


## Maksy

> В каком смысле "плоско"? Это рабочие кварталы.


 В прямом. В городе много домов по 3-4 этажа, их нет. Если это "рабочие кварталы" то тогда это или молдаванка или пересыпь, в любом случае ни разу не похоже. На молдаванке нет такого вида на море, его закрывают дома центральной части города + рельеф местности. На пересыпи нет таких улиц и домов. ИМХО не Одесса.

----------


## malyutka_e

> В прямом. В городе много домов по 3-4 этажа, их нет. Если это "рабочие кварталы" то тогда это или молдаванка или пересыпь, в любом случае ни разу не похоже. На молдаванке нет такого вида на море, его закрывают дома центральной части города + рельеф местности. На пересыпи нет таких улиц и домов. ИМХО не Одесса.


  То, что это Одесса, то это 100%. Картинка из французской книги об Одессе. Там много как узнаваемых, так и таких, как эта. Справа вверху видна Петропавловская церковь, т.е. улица Южная, угол акад. Ясиновского (по-новому). Так что, есть точка отсчета. И это вид не на море, а с моря.

----------


## TrinCh

2brassl 
malyutka_e своей загадкой навел на мысль по поводу этого фото из раздела "Место нахождения не знаю. Подскажите"

похоже на то место где крестили прабабушку Уважаемого OdGen-а  :smileflag: 



> ...*Петропавловская церковь*, в которой крестили в 1902 г. мою прабабушку, Любовь Антоновну Самбурову, а также в другие годы ее сестер и брата. В церковь ходило много народа, метрические книги гораздо больше аналогичных книг других церквей.
> 
> 
> Подпись к фотографии (1900 год): _"Петропавловская церковь. Церковь небольшая. Престолов в ней три. Построена в 1839 году"._

----------


## malyutka_e

> Первое фото для меня совсем загадочное. Что?Где?Когда?
> Вложение 1883405Вложение 1883406Вложение 1883404Вложение 1883407Вложение 1883434
> 
> Если повторяюсь,не серчайте, ещё N-ое кол-во раз просмотрю галерею и запомню всё-всё)


  Это дом Трапани.

----------


## Maksy

> Картинка из французской книги об Одессе.


 Ну это ещё не говорит что это Одесса, скорее может быть подтверждением обратному.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну это ещё не говорит что это Одесса, скорее может быть подтверждением обратному.


 Ответ не по существу. Эта книга издана во Франции, но проиллюстрирована архивными материалами нашей библиотеки им. Горького. На каждой иллюстрации стоит свой номер единицы хранения. Так что вопрос о том, что это не Одесса просто не стоит.
Может, кто-нибудь еще знает ?

----------


## TrinCh

> Есть еще предположения


 а откуда уверенность что это Петропавловская церковь? 
если это это, таки да, она, то: всегда думал (могу ошибаться), что она колокольней была ориентирована от центра города, а куполом к городу, тогда получается точка съемки (рабочие кварталы) должна быть в районе Малой Арнаутской или Книжного переулка, где-то, угол Александровского.

----------


## Maksy

> Ответ не по существу. Эта книга издана во Франции, но проиллюстрирована архивными материалами нашей библиотеки им. Горького. На каждой иллюстрации стоит свой номер единицы хранения. Так что вопрос о том, что это не Одесса просто не стоит.
> Может, кто-нибудь еще знает ?


 Ну уверены что Одесса, ладно с вами. Расскажите хоть что за книга такая....

----------


## malyutka_e

Правильно. По ее проекции можно по карте определить примерно направление съемки. У меня получился район Пересыпи. Но сектор может быть гораздо шире.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну уверены что Одесса, ладно с вами. Расскажите хоть что за книга такая....


 Книгу привез знакомый из Франции.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Правильно. По ее проекции можно по карте определить примерно направление съемки. У меня получился район Пересыпи. Но сектор может быть гораздо шире.


 Единственное место на Пересыпи, хоть как то схожее с местом на фотографии - это улица Черноморского казачества. Но там, отродясь не было таких широких тротуаров, плюс проходили рельсы конки. Район Лесной - Церквной, Головатого - Щеголева не похож по архитектуре зданий, район Ярморочной имел ломанные линии улиц. Это не Пересыпь, однозначно.

----------


## OdGen

Новости телеканала "Новая Одесса" за неделю. О проекте реставрации фасадов, который не раз здесь обсуждался,  и дворе на Пушкинской, 34. Интересно, что на некоторых домах из "списка 50" действительно, затишье, а на некоторых, в частности, на Садовой, работы идут полным ходом. 

Ссылка на файл: http://webfile.ru/4902635 (Имя файла: Новая Одесса.avi, размер: 56 Мб.)

----------


## OdGen

> Вот нашел фото. Эвакуация в Одессе. 1920
> Есть у кого какие мысли?
> Вложение 1881046


 Последняя крупная эвакуация происходила в Одессе не позднее начала февраля 1920 года, когда белые войска окончательно оставляли город.

----------


## OdGen

> 2brassl 
> malyutka_e своей загадкой навел на мысль по поводу этого фото из раздела "Место нахождения не знаю. Подскажите"
> 
> похоже на то место где крестили прабабушку Уважаемого OdGen-а


 Уверен, что в этой церкви крестили много и прабабушек, и прадедушек, так как ее метрические книги очень объемные, гораздо больше книг других одесских церквей. Просто не все потомки этих людей знают об этом.

----------


## Скрытик

> Новости телеканала "Новая Одесса" за неделю. О проекте реставрации фасадов, который не раз здесь обсуждался,  и дворе на Пушкинской, 34. Интересно, что на некоторых домах из "списка 50" действительно, затишье, а на некоторых, в частности, на Садовой, работы идут полным ходом.


  Вчера показалось что на Софиевской 13 приостановили работы. В субботу машина вывозила много мусора, а вчера никого не было. Обычно они и по выходныи работали. Но сегодня утром работы велись снова. Надеюсь на то, что все будет хорошо...

----------


## OdGen

> Первое фото для меня совсем загадочное. Что?Где?Когда?


 


> Спасибо! Сказывается не долгий век)) и жизнь не в центре А к чему эти манекены были? Вход вроде заброшенный какой-то,двери перекошенные...а по фото вроде жизнь кипит...
> Upd. Это современное фото что-ли??? Прочла надписи дизайнеров) Позор мне...))


 Так выглядел вход в этот дом со строны Греческой весной 2007 года. Как правильно сказали, это дом Трапани, который сейчас обсуждается в теме "Дома Одессы".




Сейчас это место выглядит совсем иначе, там находится бутик с красочным названием "Яд". По "Дубль Гису" за 2008 год  здесь находился свадебный салон "Яд".

----------


## malyutka_e

> Единственное место на Пересыпи, хоть как то схожее с местом на фотографии - это улица Черноморского казачества. Но там, отродясь не было таких широких тротуаров, плюс проходили рельсы конки. Район Лесной - Церквной, Головатого - Щеголева не похож по архитектуре зданий, район Ярморочной имел ломанные линии улиц. Это не Пересыпь, однозначно.


  Изучив карту Одессы, я пришел к выводу, что в названии этой иллюстрации ошибка. Это не улица возле порта. Судя по направлению теней и расположению Петропавловской церкви под острым углом улица направлена примерно с юга  на север. Вторая половина дня. Жарко, сильная дымка на горизонте. Возможно это  Косвенная, угол Картамышевской или Средней. И по архитектуре похоже,- есть заводские здания, и по ширине улицы. Точка съемки, предполагаю, Михайловская церковь, единственная "высотка" в этом районе.

----------


## TrinCh

это фото из неопознанного 

чем-то напоминает здание на Большой Арнаутской, следующее за зданием где сидит Тенет в сторону Белинского (по 2гису имеет номер 2б/2). но поехать посмотреть точнее как всегда руки не доходят. может кто-то помнит или мимо каждый день ходит...

----------


## Hunt8

> Уверен, что в этой церкви крестили много и прабабушек, и прадедушек, так как ее метрические книги очень объемные, гораздо больше книг других одесских церквей. Просто не все потомки этих людей знают об этом.


 А эти книги являются публичным достоянием? А то мне бы интересно посмотреть, не крестились ли там какие либо известные люди.

----------


## malyutka_e

> это фото из неопознанного 
> 
> чем-то напоминает здание на Большой Арнаутской, следующее за зданием где сидит Тенет в сторону Белинского (по 2гису имеет номер 2б/2). но поехать посмотреть точнее как всегда руки не доходят. может кто-то помнит или мимо каждый день ходит...


  Это школа. Там когда-то были курсы английского языка. Б. Арнаутская, 26. Она ближе к Канатной, а не к Белинской.

----------


## rtp

Всем привет,
я уже лет 20 не была в Одессе. Очень хочу съездить, надеюсь осуществить эту мечту ближайшим летом. Раньше меня в Одессу возили родители, почти каждый год. Останавливались мы у родственников - папиной родной сестры, а жили они на молдаванке. Папа тоже мечтает уехать в Одессу, на свою родину, но уже слишком долго жил здесь - в Латвии, тут семья, дети, да и уже семьи у детей... Но кто знает, может мы еще к вам приедем  :smileflag: 
Молдаванка конечно очень колоритный район  :smileflag:  Проходные дворы... Бабульки с семечками во дворе... у меня все это до сих пор перед глазами. Очень интересно как все это выглядит сейчас, поменялось ли что-то.
К сожалению у папы не сохранилось никаких фото его молодости в Одессе, у него даже не было документов, метрику восстанавливали, когда он поступал в мореходку. А все потому, что он родился во время войны. Мы до сих пор не знаем точной даты его рождения. Интересно, а реально ли это выяснить?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну это ещё не говорит что это Одесса, скорее может быть подтверждением обратному.


 Изучив карту Одессы, я пришел к выводу, что в названии этой иллюстрации ошибка. Это не улица возле порта. Судя по направлению теней и расположению Петропавловской церкви под острым углом улица направлена примерно с юга  на север. Вторая половина дня. Жарко, сильная дымка на горизонте. Возможно это  Косвенная, угол Картамышевской или Средней. И по архитектуре похоже,- есть заводские здания, и по ширине улицы. Точка съемки, предполагаю, Михайловская церковь, единственная "высотка" в этом районе.

----------


## Maksy

> это фото из неопознанного 
> 
> чем-то напоминает здание на Большой Арнаутской, следующее за зданием где сидит Тенет в сторону Белинского (по 2гису имеет номер 2б/2). но поехать посмотреть точнее как всегда руки не доходят. может кто-то помнит или мимо каждый день ходит...


 Гуглоземля подтверждает 2б/2 
http://maps.google.com/maps?t=h&hl=ru&ie=UTF8&ll=46.472137,30.750453&spn=  0.002996,0.004823&z=18

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений . Заходите.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Изучив карту Одессы, я пришел к выводу, что в названии этой иллюстрации ошибка. Это не улица возле порта. Судя по направлению теней и расположению Петропавловской церкви под острым углом улица направлена примерно с юга  на север. Вторая половина дня. Жарко, сильная дымка на горизонте. Возможно это  Косвенная, угол Картамышевской или Средней. И по архитектуре похоже,- есть заводские здания, и по ширине улицы. Точка съемки, предполагаю, Михайловская церковь, единственная "высотка" в этом районе.


 Я воспользовался фотографией Krust предоставленной 23.08.2010. #4713 для сравнения. Это улица Головковская,1905 год. Я не уверен в том, что предоставленная Вами фотография сделана на Молдаванке.
Вложение 1893426

----------


## OdGen

> А эти книги являются публичным достоянием? А то мне бы интересно посмотреть, не крестились ли там какие либо известные люди.


 Разумеется! Вы должны записаться в Гос. архив в Одесской области (ГАОО) на ул. Жуковского, 18 (угол Пушкинской), далее заказать и изучить описи фонда 37 (Херсонская духовная консистория). В этом фонде тысячи дел, в частности метрические книги церквей города Одессы, с момента основания города и до 1920 года (окончательное установление советской власти в Одессе - начало февраля 1920 г.), так как метрические книги велись и в 1917-1920 годах также. Также в этом же фонде хранятся метрики городов и сел Херсонской губернии с 1770-х годов и до 1920 и даже позднее.
Методика такая. Вы собираетесь изучить метрики Одесского Собора, например. По описи выясняете, сохранилась ли метрическая книга или книга за тот год (или годы), которые Вы собираетесь изучить, выписываете ее шифр (шифры), подаете заказ. В назначенный день приходите в читальный зал, Вам выдают книгу и Вы можете с ней работать, сколько угодно. Понравившуюся запись можно ксерокопировать, или фотографировать, оформив разрешение и оплатив стоимость. Выписки - бесплатно.
За последние годы я выписал сотни, если не тысячи метрических записей про известных жителей Одессы и Российской Империи в целом. При этом многие из них были очень известны в свое время, но незаслуженно забыты сейчас. Даже Российские Императоры и Великие князья в метрических книгах одесских церквей присутствуют.

При этом, метрические книги состоят из трех частей: крещение, венчание и отпевание. Так что известные и не очень люди присутствуют во всех трех частях (иногда за один год по одной церкви имеется несколько дел). 

Единственное, запись в архив ведется уже только на следующий год.

Вот первая страница метрической книги Одесской Николаевской Соборной церкви (в будущем - Кафедральный Собор) за 1808 год

----------


## voocha

> Немного фотографий по тематике железной дороги.
> Вложение 1883058Вложение 1883059Вложение 1883060Вложение 1883061


 уау, огромное спасибо за фотки, наконец уведел старый вокзал изнутри, выкладывайте еще :smileflag: )

----------


## OdGen

> Всем привет,
> я уже лет 20 не была в Одессе. Очень хочу съездить, надеюсь осуществить эту мечту ближайшим летом. Раньше меня в Одессу возили родители, почти каждый год. Останавливались мы у родственников - папиной родной сестры, а жили они на молдаванке. Папа тоже мечтает уехать в Одессу, на свою родину, но уже слишком долго жил здесь - в Латвии, тут семья, дети, да и уже семьи у детей... Но кто знает, может мы еще к вам приедем 
> Молдаванка конечно очень колоритный район  Проходные дворы... Бабульки с семечками во дворе... у меня все это до сих пор перед глазами. Очень интересно как все это выглядит сейчас, поменялось ли что-то.
> К сожалению у папы не сохранилось никаких фото его молодости в Одессе, у него даже не было документов, метрику восстанавливали, когда он поступал в мореходку. А все потому, что он родился во время войны. Мы до сих пор не знаем точной даты его рождения. Интересно, а реально ли это выяснить?


 Если документы сохранились, то они могут находиться только в *Областном архиве РАГСа (ул. Дерибасовская, 12)*. Ваш отец должен написать туда заявление с просьбой выдать ему справку. Можете позвонить им и уточнить детали по телефонам: 722-62-10 и 722-60-98, приемные дни - вторник, четверг и суббота.

----------


## rtp

> Если документы сохранились, то они могут находиться только в *Областном архиве РАГСа (ул. Дерибасовская, 12)*. Ваш отец должен написать туда заявление с просьбой выдать ему справку. Можете позвонить им и уточнить детали по телефонам: 722-62-10 и 722-60-98, приемные дни - вторник, четверг и суббота.


 Спасибо!

----------


## OdGen

Успехов Вам!

----------


## VicTur

> уау, огромное спасибо за фотки, наконец уведел старый вокзал изнутри, выкладывайте еще)


 Вот ещё старый вокзал изнутри: кадры из «Дочери моряка».

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Большое спасибо Fidel Rodriges. Заходите (в общем архиве -Файлов: 3375 )

----------


## brassl

Надо помощь клуба  :smileflag: 
сканирую сейчас "свеженовокупленное" и не знаю куда отнести этот вид, к Одесским проектам, или действительно так когда то было? Подскажите кто знает.

----------


## brassl

Никогда раньше не видел что было после дома Рено, до нынешней постройки. Может у кого есть в лучшем качестве ? :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Надо помощь клуба 
> сканирую сейчас "свеженовокупленное" и не знаю куда отнести этот вид, к Одесским проектам, или действительно так когда то было? Подскажите кто знает.
> Вложение 1896968


 к Одесским проектам

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я воспользовался фотографией Krust предоставленной 23.08.2010. #4713 для сравнения. Это улица Головковская,1905 год. Я не уверен в том, что предоставленная Вами фотография сделана на Молдаванке.
> Вложение 1893426


  При чем тут Головковская ? Она проходит *ЗА* Михайловской церковью и никакого отношения к фото не имеет. Этой фотографии лет сто пятьдесят. Сейчас улица Косвенная состоит из пустырей и хрущевок. Ничего от старой, которая на фото, не осталось. Но она широкая и прямая. Совпадает по направлению съемки и географической ориентации. При съемке с Михайловской церкви вид получается точно такой. *Возьмите карту дореволюционной Одессы и убедитесь сами.*

----------


## Antique

> сканирую сейчас "свеженовокупленное"


 А что это за книга?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Никогда раньше не видел что было после дома Рено, до нынешней постройки. Может у кого есть в лучшем качестве ?
> Вложение 1897026


 В фотогалерее файл Gav_01_280229.JPG из альбома mlch/Гаванная назван неправильно "Дом Феликса Дерибаса". Это недавно построенный офис строительной компании "Санта". Дом Дерибаса правее.

----------


## voocha

> Вот ещё старый вокзал изнутри: кадры из «Дочери моряка».


 класс, а вот инерьерчик

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 1897164
В 1867 году открыли линию, проложенную через Пересыпь к соляному промыслу  на Куяльницком лимане. Это станция Бахмач – Одесса. Сейчас на этом месте стоит Одесская ТЭЦ. Информация для brassl, раздел  "Место нахождения не знаю".

----------


## mlch

> Надо помощь клуба 
> сканирую сейчас "свеженовокупленное" и не знаю куда отнести этот вид, к Одесским проектам, или действительно так когда то было? Подскажите кто знает.
> Вложение 1896968


 Это осталось только проектом.

----------


## mlch

> В фотогалерее файл Gav_01_280229.JPG из альбома mlch/Гаванная назван неправильно "Дом Феликса Дерибаса". Это недавно построенный офис строительной компании "Санта". Дом Дерибаса правее.


 Спасибо.
Вы, конечно, правы. Не туда поставил комментарий. Сейчас исправлю.

----------


## victor.odessa

> При чем тут Головковская ? Она проходит *ЗА* Михайловской церковью и никакого отношения к фото не имеет. Этой фотографии лет сто пятьдесят. Сейчас улица Косвенная состоит из пустырей и хрущевок. Ничего от старой, которая на фото, не осталось. Но она широкая и прямая. Совпадает по направлению съемки и географической ориентации. При съемке с Михайловской церкви вид получается точно такой. *Возьмите карту дореволюционной Одессы и убедитесь сами.*


   Вы предоставили фотографию и дали нам словесную информацию, что где находится (вдали Петропавловская церковь, съёмка с Михайловской церкви, улицы Косвенная, Картомышевская, Средняя...). И я Вам должен верить на слово. Но я имею право на сомнение.
 Я не случайно Вам предоставил старую фотографию одного из старых домов Молдаванки. Это типичное строение для окраин Одессы (Пересыпь, Слободка, Молдаванка...). Именно такими домами она и была застроена до второй половины 19в. При строительстве 2-х, 3-х, 4-х этажных домов происходило "вкрапление" новых зданий в старую застройку. Эта разноэтажность видна и сейчас на каждой улице Молдаванки. На каждом квартале и сегодня, спустя десятилетия мы находим старые одноэтажные здания. Смотря на Вашу фотографию я вижу сплошные 2-х этажные здания, примыкающие с фасадов друг к другу крышами, образую единую цепочку. А где въезды во двор, закрываемые дубовыми воротами, где были конюшни, мастерские, загоны для скота... Пытаюсь найти хотя бы одно здание типично молдаванской застройки (как на фотографии Косвенной) и не могу.
 P.S. Я высказал свою точку зрения. Она не совпадать с Вашей. Но это моё право.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Спасибо.
> Вы, конечно, правы. Не туда поставил комментарий. Сейчас исправлю.


 Скажите, пожалуйста, вы никогда не встречали фото интерьера нашего вокзала (послевоенного)? Я помню, что там был фонтан с золотыми рыбками в который гости города бросали монетки. Нигде не могу найти фото.

----------


## brassl

Подскажите пожалуйста, фото подписано как:Дача Рено (Бухариной) в конце 19 века. - это район Фрацузского, 19 ???

----------


## Лысый0

> Это осталось только проектом.


 Игорь! Только для  такой мешпухи профи! План города основателями был совсем другим! Дарю! Не север-юг, а восток-запад! Все стремилось к открытому морю.  Театр был развернут на восток. На Приморском долго была свалка, на Екатериненской (в начале) - кладбище. Главные улицы - Греческая, Дерибасовская, Ланжероновская,  Почтовая...  К нам оттуда приходило солнце и на встречу ему мы шли на пляж... :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вы предоставили фотографию и дали нам словесную информацию, что где находится (вдали Петропавловская церковь, съёмка с Михайловской церкви, улицы Косвенная, Картомышевская, Средняя...). И я Вам должен верить на слово. Но я имею право на сомнение.
>  Я не случайно Вам предоставил старую фотографию одного из старых домов Молдаванки. Это типичное строение для окраин Одессы (Пересыпь, Слободка, Молдаванка...). Именно такими домами она и была застроена до второй половины 19в. При строительстве 2-х, 3-х, 4-х этажных домов происходило "вкрапление" новых зданий в старую застройку. Эта разноэтажность видна и сейчас на каждой улице Молдаванки. На каждом квартале и сегодня, спустя десятилетия мы находим старые одноэтажные здания. Смотря на Вашу фотографию я вижу сплошные 2-х этажные здания, примыкающие с фасадов друг к другу крышами, образую единую цепочку. А где въезды во двор, закрываемые дубовыми воротами, где были конюшни, мастерские, загоны для скота... Пытаюсь найти хотя бы одно здание типично молдаванской застройки (как на фотографии Косвенной) и не могу.
>  P.S. Я высказал свою точку зрения. Она не совпадать с Вашей. Но это моё право.


  Вы невнимательны. Там есть как двух, так и одноэтажные дома. Ворот не видно потому, что они закрыты листвой деревьев. Дома в Одессе всегда строились вплотную друг к другу. Это норма. Просто вы привыкли к руинам Одессы. А город строился по ПЛАНУ и по УТВЕРЖДЕННЫМ ПРОЕКТАМ ТИПОВЫХ ДОМОВ, как это не странно. Посмотрите источники: "Высочайше утвержденный фасад", "Высочайше утвержденный фасад" и т.д.
АУ!!! Краеведы ! Может есть еще какие-то мнения? А то все молчат и смотрят, кто кого...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вложение 1897164
> В 1867 году открыли линию, проложенную через Пересыпь к соляному промыслу  на Куяльницком лимане. Это станция Бахмач – Одесса. Сейчас на этом месте стоит Одесская ТЭЦ. Информация для brassl, раздел  "Место нахождения не знаю".


  А причем тут 16-я ст Б.Ф. ?

----------


## Maksy

Вы знаете, спор по поводу фотографии из неизвестной книги из самой Франции!!!, размещенной на ли.ру, но почему то не размещенной на форуме начинает утомлять. 
Потому я возвращаюсь к тезису о том, что плоско. Использую я для этого программу Google Earth. 
Итак скриншот сделан с Михайловской площади при отображении рельефа.
1 и красный пунктир -- улица Косвенная .
2 улица Средняя.
3 улица Картамышевская.
Красный кружочек ну или типа того - ошибка в программе, но она не влияет на общее положение улиц и остального рельефа.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вы знаете, спор по поводу фотографии из неизвестной книги из самой Франции!!!, размещенной на ли.ру, но почему то не размещенной на форуме начинает утомлять. 
> Потому я возвращаюсь к тезису о том, что плоско. Использую я для этого программу Google Earth. 
> Итак скриншот сделан с Михайловской площади при отображении рельефа.
> 1 и красный пунктир -- улица Косвенная .
> 2 улица Средняя.
> 3 улица Картамышевская.
> Красный кружочек ну или типа того - ошибка в программе, но она не влияет на общее положение улиц и остального рельефа.


 Ну и что ? При чем тут Google? Фото сделано 150 лет назад ! С тех пор многое изменилось! Вы опровергаете, но ничего не предлагаете ! А народ ? Народ безмолвствует.

----------


## mlch

> Игорь! Только для  такой мешпухи профи!* План города основателями был совсем другим!* Дарю! Не север-юг, а восток-запад! Все стремилось к открытому морю.  Театр был развернут на восток. На Приморском долго была свалка, на Екатериненской (в начале) - кладбище. Главные улицы - Греческая, Дерибасовская, Ланжероновская,  Почтовая...  К нам оттуда приходило солнце и на встречу ему мы шли на пляж...


 Володя! Это, в общем, не новость.  :smileflag: 
Вопрос был о другом.
Спрашивалось - был ли воплощен проект Торичелли по застройке нынешней Театральной площади.
Я и ответил, что нет.

----------


## Maksy

> Ну и что ? При чем тут Google? Фото сделано 150 лет назад ! С тех пор многое изменилось! Вы опровергаете, но ничего не предлагаете ! А народ ? Народ безмолвствует.


 "Пока противник рисует карту наступления, мы меняем ландшафты, причём вручную." (c)
Ланшафт за 150 лет не изменился, до и потом врядли фотографии 150 лет. Фотографии такого качества от силы 110 лет, т.е. 1900 год.

А по поводу "ничего не предлагаете" могу предложить - Херсон.

----------


## TrinCh

> АУ!!!


 вот нарисовал то, о чем говорил выше. такой вид на Петропавловскую церковь возможен приблизительно отсюда (не с Молдаванки и не с Пересыпи)

но чего-то я сомневаюсь что это Малая Арнаутская.

----------


## malyutka_e

> вот нарисовал то, о чем говорил выше. такой вид на Петропавловскую церковь возможен приблизительно отсюда (не с Молдаванки и не с Пересыпи)
> 
> но чего-то я сомневаюсь что это Малая Арнаутская.


 Проблема в том, что нельзя понять, что ближе - колокольня или купол над алтарем. А это принципиально. Поэтому есть только2 варианта. А с какого высокого здания в вашем варианте велась съемка ?

----------


## Лысый0

> Володя! Это, в общем, не новость. 
> Вопрос был о другом.
> Спрашивалось - был ли воплощен проект Торичелли по застройке нынешней Театральной площади.
> Я и ответил, что нет.


 Спасибо! "И чего я в тебя такой влюбленный..."(С)  :smileflag: )

----------


## malyutka_e

> "Пока противник рисует карту наступления, мы меняем ландшафты, причём вручную." (c)
> Ланшафт за 150 лет не изменился, до и потом врядли фотографии 150 лет. Фотографии такого качества от силы 110 лет, т.е. 1900 год.
> 
> А по поводу "ничего не предлагаете" могу предложить - Херсон.


 По принципу "Херсон - город контрастов". Откуда в Херсоне наша Петропавловская церковь ? Поэтому предлагаю вариант - Шанхай, 1900-й год. Как ?
P.S. Фотографии ТАКОГО качества уже делали в 1840-х годах. Есть фото с полуциркульного здания с видом на Дюка и залив. Оно датируется 1840-1850-ми
годами. Вокруг постамента еще стоит ограда !

----------


## malyutka_e

> Выкладываю два современных снимка, сделанных во дворе по нечетной стороне Пушкинской. Мне такое больше нигде не попадалось. Фронтон с датой "1849" в самой глубине двора, намного ниже уровня улицы. Посередине двора овальная выгородка, окруженная столбиками, намного меньшими, чем привычные привратные столбы. Что это было - мне неизвестно. Я такие свои "находки" воспринимаю скорее эмоционально. Если потом на это накладывается рациональное - очень хорошо.
> Буду признателен, думаю, и не только я, за любые соображения.
> Вложение 69353Вложение 69354
> Некоторое время назад мне рассказали о дискуссии, возникшей по поводу назначения каменных столбиков. Обсуждались два варианта: защитные привратные столбы и коновязь. Обратились к известному авторитету Виктору Семеновичу Фельдману. Он считает, что верно и то и другое. Может быть эти маленькие столбики как раз и подтверждают это. На этом месте вполне мог быть какой-нибудь постоялый двор.


  Там еще лежал грустный лев. Где он ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Есть немного дополнений . Заходите.


 К рубрике "Местонахождение не знаю". Фото "поезд на Куяльник". Это знаменитый "Ванька-головатый" на 16-ой ст Б.Ф.

----------


## Maksy

> По принципу "Херсон - город контрастов". Откуда в Херсоне наша Петропавловская церковь ? Поэтому предлагаю вариант - Шанхай, 1900-й год. Как ?
> P.S. Фотографии ТАКОГО качества уже делали в 1840-х годах. Есть фото с полуциркульного здания с видом на Дюка и залив. Оно датируется 1840-1850-ми
> годами. Вокруг постамента еще стоит ограда !


  Извините уважаемый  *malyutka_e* но вы ведёте себя как откровенный тролль, в ваши то годы. 
Я предлагаю варианты, а ВЫ не настроены на диалог, который идёт в теме и ведёте дискуссию, с позиции, "Я прав, и книга издана во Франции".

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Вы невнимательны. Там есть как двух, так и одноэтажные дома. Ворот не видно потому, что они закрыты листвой деревьев. Дома в Одессе всегда строились вплотную друг к другу. Это норма. Просто вы привыкли к руинам Одессы. А город строился по ПЛАНУ и по УТВЕРЖДЕННЫМ ПРОЕКТАМ ТИПОВЫХ ДОМОВ, как это не странно. Посмотрите источники: "Высочайше утвержденный фасад", "Высочайше утвержденный фасад" и т.д.
> АУ!!! Краеведы ! Может есть еще какие-то мнения? А то все молчат и смотрят, кто кого...


 Если посмотреть на старые дома Одессы, приблизительно с такой высоты, как на предоставленном Вами фото, то везде можно заметить ракушняк. Часть внешних стенок не штукатурилась, а на Молдаванке уж и подавно.  К тому же, на фото, передние дома не имеют наличников, что для Одессы не характерно. Соседняя улица, находится на расстоянии двух домов. Это говорит о том, что дворы неестественно малы для Молдованки. Как по мне, это не Молдованка и вообще не Одесса.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> К рубрике "Местонахождение не знаю". Фото "поезд на Куяльник". Это знаменитый "Ванька-головатый" на 16-ой ст Б.Ф.


 На фотографии четко видно, что впереди возвышенность. На 16ой Фонтана нет таких перепадов по высоте, разве что поезд должен был спуститься к морю... А что за поезд, по Вашему ходил на Куяльник и есть ли у Вас его фото?

----------


## brassl

Фото с Ванькой Головатым, чуть больше по кадру у нас оказывается было в папке Большой Фонтан. Так что из неопознанных я его убрал, а если кто что подскажет перенесу и из 16 фонтана  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Если посмотреть на старые дома Одессы, приблизительно с такой высоты, как на предоставленном Вами фото, то везде можно заметить ракушняк. Часть внешних стенок не штукатурилась, а на Молдаванке уж и подавно.  К тому же, на фото, передние дома не имеют наличников, что для Одессы не характерно. Соседняя улица, находится на расстоянии двух домов. Это говорит о том, что дворы неестественно малы для Молдованки. Как по мне, это не Молдованка и вообще не Одесса.


 Т.е. вы считаете, работники архива нашей библиотеки Горького подсунули в эту книгу фотографию не Одессы?. Таких работников нужно немедленно уволить.
Теперь по существу. Вдоль улицы справа я насчитал примерно 22 здания. Оригинал картинки большого размера, поэтому хорошо видны оконные наличники. Дома на Молдаванке очень часто просто белили известью, поэтому не видна фактура ракушечника. Вот, собственно и все. Честно говоря. мне тоже надоело это обсуждение. Закроем тему. Она бесперспективна.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На фотографии четко видно, что впереди возвышенность. На 16ой Фонтана нет таких перепадов по высоте, разве что поезд должен был спуститься к морю... А что за поезд, по Вашему ходил на Куяльник и есть ли у Вас его фото?


 На 16-й Фонтана есть балка с трамвайным мостом, а за ней возвышенность, на которой стояла Церковь Константина и Елены. Оригинал этой фотографии находится в нашем краеведческом музее. Подписан 16-й станцией.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, я что-то упустил за пылом спора, так что все же за улица?  :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

> Ребята, я что-то упустил за пылом спора, так что все же за улица?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ребята, я что-то упустил за пылом спора, так что все же за улица?


 Хрен ее знает !

----------


## brassl

Хорошее название, прйдется под нее отдельную папку делать  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Ребята, я что-то упустил за пылом спора, так что все же за улица?


 пусть будет, Дача Ковалевского (Амундсена)

----------


## Pumik

> На фотографии четко видно, что впереди возвышенность. На 16ой Фонтана нет таких перепадов по высоте, разве что поезд должен был спуститься к морю... А что за поезд, по Вашему ходил на Куяльник и есть ли у Вас его фото?


 Храм Константина и Елены, действительно на возвышении и находился на участке возле станции парового трамвая №13. 
На Куяльницкий вокзал ходили поезда со станции Одесса-Порт и со станции Одесса-Главная на станцию Новый Куяльник, недавно Bvlgari выкладывала свое приобретение брошюру по Куяльнику, там есть расписание.

----------


## Trs

Дом Ираклиди начали красить, похоже, у нас появляется третья завершённая реставрация фасадов.

Цвета, правда, сдержаннее можно было подобрать.

----------


## brassl

3400  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Дом Ираклиди начали красить, похоже, у нас появляется третья завершённая реставрация фасадов.
> 
> Цвета, правда, сдержаннее можно было подобрать.


 С цветами фасадов вообще кошмар. Все дома напоминают детские раскраски - локальные, яркие цвета, сплошной желтый и белый полная безвкусица. Работают дилетанты-колхозники. Им бы коровники красить в такие цвета, повышать удои молока. Говорю как специалист. Фасадов моих цветовых решений в историческом центре Одессы два. Остальные - частные дома в городе и пригороде. Я уже не говорю про Екатерининскую площадь. Это первое впечатление от города у туристов. А что мы видим? Опять 2 цвета. На это раз сортирный салатовый, любимый цвет пролетариата, розовый с белым, опять желтая школа Столярского и серо-голубой с опять белым. У Тарпана работают бездари., это они раскрашивали все здания на площади. Наверное в детстве они рисовали маленьким набором фломастеров. Отсюда скудость колористического мышления. Оперный - вот пример для подражания и обучения. И вообще, побольше очищенного натурального фасада, натуральной штукатурки. Например музыкальная академия им. Неждановой в первозданном виде имела фасад из шлифованного ракушечника и светло-серых декоративных деталей. А сейчас она... желто-белая. И таких изысканных похороненных фасадов полный город. Обидно за гениальных отцов-архитекторов. У них забрали такой красивый город и сделали из него (и продолжают делать) г...но.

----------


## Прометей

> Вы знаете, спор по поводу фотографии из неизвестной книги из самой Франции!!!, размещенной на ли.ру, но почему то не размещенной на форуме начинает утомлять. 
> Потому я возвращаюсь к тезису о том, что плоско. Использую я для этого программу Google Earth. 
> Итак скриншот сделан с Михайловской площади при отображении рельефа.
> 1 и красный пунктир -- улица Косвенная .
> 2 улица Средняя.
> 3 улица Картамышевская.
> Красный кружочек ну или типа того - ошибка в программе, но она не влияет на общее положение улиц и остального рельефа.


  не подскажите, где можно отыскать топографическую карту города с высотами ? Те, что попадались в инете некачественные

----------


## voocha

а нет ли на форуме счастливых обладателей книги «Одесса: Пале-Рояль»?
http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/2220.php

----------


## malyutka_e

> а нет ли на форуме счастливых обладателей книги «Одесса: Пале-Рояль»?
> http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/2220.php


 Есть, ну и что ? Есть даже очень счастливый обладатель французской книги о Херсоне на французском языке, но зато с картинками.

----------


## voocha

было-бы здорово увидеть эти самые картинки, а что за французкая книга, есть ли в продаже?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## malyutka_e

> было-бы здорово увидеть эти самые картинки, а что за французкая книга, есть ли в продаже?


 Есть, только во Франции.

----------


## malyutka_e

> мужчина, вам не кажется, что вы весьма агрессивны для этой темы? или в этой теме... или вообще по жизни (последнее могу предположить, так как, имела счастье, с вами завести разговор у книжного лотка на Садовой)
> тут люди общаются, делятся знаниями и информацией.


 Женщина, я не агрессивный, а прямой. У книжного лотка на Садовой я с вами не имел счастья разговаривать . Вы меня с кем-то путаете.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите


 Кто спрашивал насчет книги Губаря ? Можно ее просканировать и дополнить архив.

----------


## malyutka_e

Скажите, видел ли кто-нибудь новую книгу Сурилова "Одесса православная"? Если да, то какое впечатление?

----------


## Antique

> Кто спрашивал насчет книги Губаря ? Можно ее просканировать и дополнить архив.


  Если не сложно, то просканируйте!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Если не сложно, то просканируйте!


  ОК

----------


## VicTur

Нашёл в нашем семейном архиве это фото:

Как я понимаю, это Потёмкинская лестница. В таком случае вопрос: что это за здание у её подножия, возле правого края кадра? Пытался найти его на открытках из альбома Дроздовского, но то, что там изображено, слабо похоже на данное здание.

----------


## Скрытик

У нас гораздо больше видов чем у Дроздовского  :smileflag: 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=4690&fullsize=1
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=2974&fullsize=1

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Нашёл в нашем семейном архиве это фото:
> Вложение 1906585
> Как я понимаю, это Потёмкинская лестница. В таком случае вопрос: что это за здание у её подножия, возле правого края кадра? Пытался найти его на открытках из альбома Дроздовского, но то, что там изображено, слабо похоже на данное здание.


 http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=111&pid=3120#top_display_me  dia
Скорее всего это здание относилось к подворью церкви Николая Чудотворца.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нашёл в нашем семейном архиве это фото:
> Вложение 1906585
> Как я понимаю, это Потёмкинская лестница. В таком случае вопрос: что это за здание у её подножия, возле правого края кадра? Пытался найти его на открытках из альбома Дроздовского, но то, что там изображено, слабо похоже на данное здание.


 Я хорошо помню это здание. Оно стояло там до тех пор, пока не построили новый въезд не морвокзал.

----------


## VicTur

Спасибо!

----------


## voocha

очень люблю передачу "где идем", но вот недавно заметил небольшой ляп, в серии про куликово поле гринкевич утверждает, что тюрьма находилась на месте земской управы, оказываеться, она была с противоположной стороны, там где сейчас управление одесской жд, огромная благодарность тем, кто выложил эти снимки, настоящий раритет, на них еще нету старосенной и сахалинчика

----------


## brassl

..... огромная благодарность тем, кто выложил эти снимки, настоящий раритет, на них еще нету старосенной и сахалинчика

Да не за что  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> очень люблю передачу "где идем", но вот недавно заметил небольшой ляп, в серии про куликово поле гринкевич утверждает, что тюрьма находилась на месте земской управы, оказываеться, она была с противоположной стороны, там где сейчас управление одесской жд, огромная благодарность тем, кто выложил эти снимки, настоящий раритет, на них еще нету старосенной и сахалинчика


 Это не ляп, а полная безграмотность. Так беспардонно переделывают историю. Вы когда-нибудь видели карту Одессы с тюрьмой ? Вам показали ЗЕРКАЛЬНУЮ картинку. Присмотритесь к деталям: На горизонте возвышается юнкерское училище, справа Анреевское подворье (напротив макдональдса) и в нижнем левом углу часть надписи "Одесса" и что-то еще тоже в зеркальном отражении. А вспомните известный снимок из библиотеки конгресса вид от вокзала на сквер с фонтаном - справа забор. Это разбирают тюрьму. Ведущий стоит на фоне того места, где была тюрьма. А где был тюремный переулок ? Вспомнили ? Вот это уровень передачи "Где идем". Поэтому я ее не смотрю. Лучше ходите на экскурсии с В. Нетребским.

----------


## voocha

Виноват, приношу извенения, Гринкевич реабилитирован, интересно, кому понадобилось переворачивать снимки

----------


## malyutka_e

> Виноват, приношу извенения, Гринкевич реабилитирован, интересно, кому понадобилось переворачивать снимки


  Почему реабилитирован ?

----------


## voocha

> Почему реабилитирован ?


 --- гринкевич утверждает, что тюрьма находилась на месте земской управы----

верно утверждает...
кстате, малютка, как там дела со сканом из книги пале рояль, очень хотелось бы взгянуть

----------


## mlch

> очень люблю передачу "где идем", но вот недавно заметил небольшой ляп, в серии про куликово поле гринкевич утверждает, что* тюрьма находилась на месте земской управы*, оказываеться, она была с противоположной стороны, там где сейчас управление одесской жд, огромная благодарность тем, кто выложил эти снимки, настоящий раритет, на них еще нету старосенной и сахалинчика


 Но она действительно там находилась!
***
Прошу прощения, оказывается, и без меня разобрались.  :smileflag:

----------


## voocha

Пару фотографий жд вокзала из коллекции краеведческого музея:

----------


## malyutka_e

> --- гринкевич утверждает, что тюрьма находилась на месте земской управы----
> 
> верно утверждает...
> кстате, малютка, как там дела со сканом из книги пале рояль, очень хотелось бы взгянуть


 У меня, кроме форума есть еще и работа. Так что потерпите.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Пару фотографий жд вокзала из коллекции краеведческого музея:


 Вы что, работаете в краеведческом музее ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Но она действительно там находилась!
> ***
> Прошу прощения, оказывается, и без меня разобрались.


 А откуда вообще эти перевернутые фотки со схемами точек съемки?

----------


## brassl

Фотки от меня, но я их не переворачивал, они так были на фотографии. Кто рисовал схемы не знаю.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Фотки от меня, но я их не переворачивал, они так были на фотографии. Кто рисовал схемы не знаю.


 Есть очень хороший сайт: http://odessica.net/ .  На нем есть практически все известные открытки Одессы разных издательств. Есть что почитать и посмотреть. Рекомендую.

----------


## brassl

Рекомендация хорошая, но почти все виды есть у нас в архиве  :smileflag:  А описательной части видов на одессе.нет - нет, не их профиль

----------


## malyutka_e

> Рекомендация хорошая, но почти все виды есть у нас в архиве  А описательной части видов на одессе.нет - нет, не их профиль


 Почти, но не все. А статьи , карты ?

----------


## A777

Доброго времени суток. Иногда просматриваю тему  :smileflag:  Вот попалась ссылка, извиняйте если баян http://www.wwii-photos-maps.com/russiancityphotos/Odessa/index.html

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто скажет, где сделана эта фотография ? Картинка маленькая, с аукциона.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вложение 1910133Вложение 1910142Вложение 1910143Вложение 1910149

Тут места понятны, кроме последней.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вложение 1910165

----------


## malyutka_e

Фотографий было немного больше, но они не представляли интереса. А вот эти - редкие. Почтальон - для разнообразия (из этой же книги). :smileflag: 

Вложение 1910241Вложение 1910242Вложение 1910243Вложение 1910244Вложение 1910245Вложение 1910246

----------


## voocha

> Вы что, работаете в краеведческом музее ?


  :smileflag:  я в музее конечно же не работаю, моя жена недавно сходила и пофотографировала, в музее имеется множесво редких фотографий в хорошем состоянии, есть даже макет старого базара, хотелось бы поблагодарить Олега Игоревича Гаву за помощь,

malyutka_e - спасибо за сканы, интересно теперь понять места съемки, например фонтан на 4той фотографии - это где?

----------


## Пушкин

> malyutka_e - спасибо за сканы, интересно теперь понять места съемки, например фонтан на 4той фотографии - это где?


  Статуя похожа на ту что в Пале Рояле... И последнее фото тоже интересно.

----------


## malyutka_e

> я в музее конечно же не работаю, моя жена недавно сходила и пофотографировала, в музее имеется множесво редких фотографий в хорошем состоянии, есть даже макет старого базара, хотелось бы поблагодарить Олега Игоревича Гаву за помощь,
> 
> malyutka_e - спасибо за сканы, интересно теперь понять места съемки, например фонтан на 4той фотографии - это где?


 Пале рояль.

----------


## Пушкин

> Пале рояль.


  Нет. По моему это тот фонтан что стоял на Екатерининской площади до памятника, но это только предположение...

----------


## malyutka_e

> я в музее конечно же не работаю, моя жена недавно сходила и пофотографировала, в музее имеется множесво редких фотографий в хорошем состоянии, есть даже макет старого базара, хотелось бы поблагодарить Олега Игоревича Гаву за помощь,
> 
> malyutka_e - спасибо за сканы, интересно теперь понять места съемки, например фонтан на 4той фотографии - это где?


 Я знаю, что в этом музее строго запрещено снимать. Они за этим следят очень строго. Хотя я сам умудрялся фотографировать.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нет.


 Да. Книга посвящена Пале роялю. Кроме того этот фонтан всем известен и без Губаря. Его изображений тьма.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нет. По моему это тот фонтан что стоял на Екатерининской площади до памятника, но это только предположение...


 Да, это тот самый с Екатерининской. Он виден на предыдущей фотографии. Его перенесли оттуда в Пале Рояль.

----------


## Пушкин

Речь шла о четвёртом фото, а не о пятом. А четвёртое фото - это не Пале Рояль.

----------


## Пушкин

> malyutka_e - спасибо за сканы, интересно теперь понять места съемки, например фонтан на 4той фотографии - это где?


 


> Пале рояль.


 


> Нет. По моему это тот фонтан что стоял на Екатерининской площади до памятника, но это только предположение...


 


> Да. Книга посвящена Пале роялю. Кроме того этот фонтан всем известен и без Губаря. Его изображений тьма.


  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Речь шла о четвёртом фото, а не о пятом. А четвёртое фото - это не Пале Рояль.


 Понял. На четвертом фото вид на Екатерининскую улицу с площади.

----------


## Pinky

А последнее фото - горит старый оперный

----------


## voocha

вроде разобрался с изображением №2, походу снято с угла Екатерининской - Дерибасовской

----------


## malyutka_e

> вроде разобрался с изображением №2, походу снято с угла Екатерининской - Дерибасовской


 Кафе под навесом это "Фанкони"

----------


## malyutka_e

В начале прошлого века одесситы любили устраивать автопробеги. Устраивались выставки машин. Был даже клуб автолюбителей на Гаванной улице. Победителей автопробега как положено награждали призами. Удивительно, как много было женщин-автолюбительниц.

Вложение 1910872Вложение 1910873Вложение 1910874Вложение 1910875Вложение 1910876Вложение 1910877

----------


## malyutka_e

Вложение 1910911

----------


## malyutka_e

Вложение 1911393

----------


## malyutka_e

К теме одессики отношения не имеет, но все равно интересно. Одесса не так далеко. На фото немного увеличен контраст, что бы лучше были видны детали. Больше никакого фотошопа.

----------


## brassl

malyutka_e спасибо большое за фото . Никто не подскаже в посте 5835 фото со зданием с надписью КАР МЕЛЬ, это где?

----------


## brassl

А что одессастори не работает? , хотел залить обновления, а допуска нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

> malyutka_e спасибо большое за фото . Никто не подскаже в посте 5835 фото со зданием с надписью КАР МЕЛЬ, это где?


 Это дом Карла Меля. Это здание стояло на месте нынешнего дома Навроцкого. Ланжероновская, слева от оперного. Верхняя часть с часами осталась почти такой жеэ

----------


## brassl

Не могу вставить, что то с компом, она у вас по именем Untitled-3a. Сейчас перезагружу комп, может получится вставить.

----------


## malyutka_e

По идее это на Бунина

Вложение 1911495

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не могу вставить, что то с компом, она у вас по именем Untitled-3a. Сейчас перезагружу комп, может получится вставить.


 И не надо. Я уже ответил в 5855

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Пропустил

----------


## Лысый0

> Нет. По моему это тот фонтан что стоял на Екатерининской площади до памятника, но это только предположение...


 Там подпись на фото. Это Пале-Рояль :smileflag: )

----------


## mlch

> Нет. По моему это тот фонтан что стоял на Екатерининской площади до памятника, но это только предположение...


 Правильное предположение.
Это - вид с Екатерининской площади на перспективу Екатерининской улицы.

----------


## malyutka_e

С какого здания девушка снимает табличку "Adolf Hitler" ?

----------


## GROMOZEKA

набор открыток

----------


## GROMOZEKA

крупно

----------


## victor.odessa

> По идее это на Бунина
> 
> Вложение 1911495


 Или на Старопортофранковской, Херсонская пожарная часть ?

----------


## Скрытик

> А что одессастори не работает? , хотел залить обновления, а допуска нет.


  Сорри, сегодня роутер ночью накрылся, не все перенаправления восстановил. Завтра закончу, из дому не могу к роутеру подключиться...

----------


## victor.odessa

> С какого здания девушка снимает табличку "Adolf Hitler" ?


 Предположу :Екатерининская,9 (Лантье)

----------


## malyutka_e

> Предположу :Екатерининская,9 (Лантье)


 Я его смотрел, нет таких деталей.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Или на Старопортофранковской, Херсонская пожарная часть ?


 Там двухэтажное здание ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Вложение 1912051

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вложение 1912051


 в 1902 году был открыт трёхъярусный   театр   Брунштейна  на Молдаванке. Приятно отметить, что все три яруса без напряжения занимала семья самого  Брунштейна . То есть, по одесским меркам, семья была, в общем-то, маловата, почему театр и назвали Малым. Но подросли, переженились и расплодились дети, семья стала больше, и тогда  театр   Брунштейна  стали уже называть Большим  театром . А когда выросла, поступила в институт и ушла в почётный академический отпуск любимая внучатая племянница Софочка, то  театру   Брунштейна  было присвоено почётное звание Академического.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Там двухэтажное здание ?


 Да.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я его смотрел, нет таких деталей.


 Возможно бывший кинотеатр им.Фрунзе или бывший ресторан Украина.

----------


## Прометей

> в 1902 году был открыт трёхъярусный   театр   Брунштейна  на Молдаванке. Приятно отметить, что все три яруса без напряжения занимала семья самого  Брунштейна . То есть, по одесским меркам, семья была, в общем-то, маловата, почему театр и назвали Малым. Но подросли, переженились и расплодились дети, семья стала больше, и тогда  театр   Брунштейна  стали уже называть Большим  театром . А когда выросла, поступила в институт и ушла в почётный академический отпуск любимая внучатая племянница Софочка, то  театру   Брунштейна  было присвоено почётное звание Академического.


  а где конкретно на Молдаванке?

----------


## victor.odessa

> а где конкретно на Молдаванке?


 Надо искать. Источник точного адреса не даёт.

----------


## mlch

> Надо искать. Источник точного адреса не даёт.


 Уточню.
Источник - статья Валентина Крапивы "Театр начинается с вешалки, а Одесса - с театра"

----------


## victor.odessa

> Уточню.
> Источник - статья Валентина Крапивы "Театр начинается с вешалки, а Одесса - с театра"


 Совершенно верно.

----------


## Лысый0

> По идее это на Бунина
> 
> Вложение 1911495


 Скорее Полицейская, чем Понтелеймоновская  :smileflag: .

----------


## TrinCh

> По идее это на Бунина
> 
> Вложение 1911495


  а можно конкретнее?
просто, на одессастори лежит в неопознанном похожее фото, только более общий вид (а может и не очень похожее)...но, одессастори тоже пока лежит, поэтому точнее не могу сказать.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Возможно бывший кинотеатр им.Фрунзе или бывший ресторан Украина.


  Я там все пересмотрел. Нет ничего похожего.

----------


## brassl

Народ, может у кого есть лучше по качеству, для архива?
Лидерсовский бульвар, 13 дача Маразли-Кич

----------


## brassl

> а можно конкретнее?
> просто, на одессастори лежит в неопознанном похожее фото, только более общий вид (а может и не очень похожее)...но, одессастори тоже пока лежит, поэтому точнее не могу сказать.


  Пока стори лежит, посмотрим здесь... Фото это?

----------


## TrinCh

да, это, спасибо)
уже вижу что не похоже.

----------


## Скрытик

Вроде "поднял" сайт, проверяйте.

----------


## brassl

> Вроде "поднял" сайт, проверяйте.


 Огромное спасибо!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я там все пересмотрел. Нет ничего похожего.


 Так времени сколько прошло. Сколько раз фасады оббивали, выравнивали, стёсывали, сужали и расширяли оконные проёмы убирая всё "лишнее".

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, 03.11.10. #5607 Fidel Rodriqes разместил фотографии того, что осталось от Русского технического общества. Предлагаю Вам статью опубликованную в 1987г, предположительно в газете ЮГ. 
Вложение 1914902Вложение 1914909

----------


## malyutka_e

> Огромное спасибо!


 У вас в галерее ошибка. Альбом брассл/файл 58-2. Это не соборная площадь и не собор. Это Петоропавловская церковь на Южной.

----------


## brassl

> У вас в галерее ошибка. Альбом брассл/файл 58-2. Это не соборная площадь и не собор. Это Петоропавловская церковь на Южной.


 Согласен. Спасибо за подсказку. Сейчас исправлю.

----------


## brassl

фото Никитенко. Никто не подскажет где это?

----------


## Скрытик

Не Белинского Пантелеймоновская? Бывший военкомат.

----------


## brassl

> Не Белинского Пантелеймоновская? Бывший военкомат.


 А похоже. Завтра поеду - проверю. Сегодня на Софиевской и Елисаветинской нашел пару Никитенковских видов, уже выложил.

----------


## malyutka_e

> фото Никитенко. Никто не подскажет где это?
> Вложение 1915558


 Разве это не Канатная, 35б ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> фото Никитенко. Никто не подскажет где это?
> Вложение 1915558


 Канатная, 35 б. Бывший или существующий военкомат. Мне там угрожали Чернобылем, если не нарисую портрет какого-то члена политбюро. Пришлось нарисовать.

----------


## Прометей

нужно пофоткать табачную фабрику и окрестности. Недолго ей осталось быть в нынешнем виде
http://www.reikartz.com/odessa.html

----------


## TrinCh

> Это школа. Там когда-то были курсы английского языка. Б. Арнаутская, 26. Она ближе к Канатной, а не к Белинской.


 и все-таки ближе к Белинского и 2б/2. вот нашел современное фото в интернете.

----------


## brassl

[QUOTE=TrinCh;16193080]и все-таки ближе к Белинского и 2б/2. 
 Спасибо большое, уже поставил.
У меня по-моему ошибка, папка Канатная, вид Убежища (там два фото), это ж наверное на пр. Шевченко (или Гагарина)?
фото Никитенко, это где?

----------


## malyutka_e

> и все-таки ближе к Белинского и 2б/2. вот нашел современное фото в интернете.


 Вы правы. Но посмотрите, как снимали профи раньше и как ( со страшными завалами стен) снимают сейчас. И все это в порядке вещей. Люди просто не догадываются, как надо снимать архитектуру.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> фото Никитенко, это где?
> Вложение 1917687


 Мясоедовская, горклинбольница №1 (Еврейская). Могу ошибаться...

----------


## brassl

> Мясоедовская, горклинбольница №1 (Еврейская). Могу ошибаться...


 На выходных подъеду - сверю.

----------


## Trs

*Прометей*, у меня есть табачная фабрика и окрестности.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Вот еще пару фоток вокзала:

----------


## translator

> Почти, но не все. А статьи , карты ?


 А никто не пробовал выкачать, например, карты одним куском?

Кстати, у меня есть вся Одесса с GoogleEarth в одном файле. Там примерно по 200-400 МБ (файлы разных лет).



> Я знаю, что в этом музее строго запрещено снимать. Они за этим следят очень строго. Хотя я сам умудрялся фотографировать.


 Я снимал в разных музеях. Запрет, если выяснить, связан со вспышкой — ее свет убивает картины и прочие печатные и рисованные экспонаты. Снимать без вспышки можно.  НА длинной выдержке со штатива. Могу поговорить на счет краеведческого на Гаванной — есть там знакомый...



> К теме одессики отношения не имеет, но все равно интересно. Одесса не так далеко. На фото немного увеличен контраст, что бы лучше были видны детали. Больше никакого фотошопа.


 Там рядом (в летных масштаба) три больших полигона (Широкий лан, Чабанка и еще один за Николаевом в сторону Херсона). Никто не признается,что там испытывали... Но то, что оно "неопознанное", это до бабки не ходи только не приплетайте зеленых человечков.



> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.


 О. Класс. А еще Скрытик обещало датьдосьтуп пополнятелям на весь список улиц. Пока нету. Приходится создавать в своей учетке. Будут же дубли с другими: один сорздаст у себя улицу, другой создаст у себя ее же...

----------


## Пушкин

> Мясоедовская, горклинбольница №1 (Еврейская). Могу ошибаться...


  Точно, не ошибаетесь :smileflag: . 

Кстати, а кто знает почему в Одессе есть Еврейская больница, Еврейское кладбище, а Еврейского роддома - нет?

----------


## Antique

> Вы правы. Но посмотрите, как снимали профи раньше и как ( со страшными завалами стен) снимают сейчас. И все это в порядке вещей. Люди просто не догадываются, как надо снимать архитектуру.


 Завал вызван скорее всего широкоугольным обьективом и небольшим расстоянием до объекта.

----------


## translator

> Завал вызван скорее всего широкоугольным обьективом и небольшим расстоянием до объекта.


 Видать рождались все по умолчанию... а болели и умирали евреями уже по убеждениям. 

А если серьезно, то с кладбищем все ясно, а больница так названа, т.к. построена на деньги именно этой общины, но это не значит, только для евреев. (Но такой вариант ответа не улыбает.)

----------


## Antique

> Точно, не ошибаетесь. 
> 
> Кстати, а кто знает почему в Одессе есть Еврейская больница, Еврейское кладбище, а Еврейского роддома - нет?


 Рожали тогда на дому и только в последние десятилетия перед революцией появился приют для бедных роженниц (вне зависимости от вероисповедания). Зачем ещё и еврейский, если одного приюта хватало.




> но это не значит, только для евреев.


 Не думаю, что в Российской империи можно было принимать пациентов  определённой национальности. Но можно сказать, что это была больница еврейской общины, возможно евреям были скидки, там лечили "свои" врачи, так что это не рядовая городская больница.

Была ещё одна подобного плана - евангелическая.

----------


## brassl

Смотрите что нашел, не по видам конечно, но то же вроде интересно

На снимке, датируемом приблизительно 1937 годом, бывший начальник махновской контрразведки Л. Задов (в центре) с коллегами по Одесскому окружному отделу ГПУ. В 1938 г. он был осужден и расстрелян

----------


## TrinCh

> Рожали тогда на дому и только в последние десятилетия перед революцией появился приют для бедных роженниц (вне зависимости от вероисповедания). Зачем ещё и еврейский, если одного приюта хватало.


  все гораздо проще

----------


## Antique

> все гораздо проще


  куда уж проще?

----------


## Лысый0

> Смотрите что нашел, не по видам конечно, но то же вроде интересно
> 
> На снимке, датируемом приблизительно 1937 годом, бывший начальник махновской контрразведки Л. Задов (в центре) с коллегами по Одесскому окружному отделу ГПУ. В 1938 г. он был осужден и расстрелян
> 
> Вложение 1920002


 Да, действительно он. Проживал и был арестован в доме №5 по ул. Жуковского. Архитектура характерна для тех лет. Модернизм?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот еще пару фоток вокзала:
> 
> Вложение 1919772 Вложение 1919774 Вложение 1919775 Вложение 1919776 Вложение 1919777 Вложение 1919779


  А нет ли у вас фото главного зала вокзала с фонтаном ?

----------


## Antique

> Да, действительно он. Проживал и был арестован в доме №5 по ул. Жуковского. Архитектура характерна для тех лет. Модернизм?


  да, конструктивизм. Красивое здание.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Точно, не ошибаетесь. 
> 
> Кстати, а кто знает почему в Одессе есть Еврейская больница, Еврейское кладбище, а Еврейского роддома - нет?


 Роддомов вообще не было.

----------


## Antique

> Роддомов вообще не было.


 А как же упомянутый мною приют для рожениц?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> А нет ли у вас фото главного зала вокзала с фонтаном ?


 К сожалению нет пока.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Завал вызван скорее всего широкоугольным обьективом и небольшим расстоянием до объекта.


 Причина понятна. Просто отсутствует элементарная фотошкола.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А как же упомянутый мною приют для рожениц?


  такие приюты были разбросаны по всему городу.

----------


## malyutka_e

> К сожалению нет пока.


 А что, со временем может появиться ?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> А что, со временем может появиться ?


  Теоретически может.

----------


## Antique

> такие приюты были разбросаны по всему городу.


 Но если они разбросаны по всему городу, то это идёт вразрез с вашим утверждением о том, что роддомов не было. Приют для роженниц - дореволюционное названия родильного дома.

----------


## translator

Проскочило на форуме и не моргу найти.
Нужен хороший экскурсовод по городу. Чтобы интересно для всех возрастов.

----------


## Лысый0

> да, конструктивизм. Красивое здание.


 Спасибо, я не спец, но похожего знаю много (Гаванная угол Ланжероновская, Новая М. Арнаутская, Пушкинская Успенская)

----------


## malyutka_e

> Теоретически может.


 А есть ли музей вокзала ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Проскочило на форуме и не моргу найти.
> Нужен хороший экскурсовод по городу. Чтобы интересно для всех возрастов.


  Лучше В. Нетребского экскурсовода нет. Правда он болен и ему бывает трудно.

----------


## malyutka_e

Я снимал в разных музеях. Запрет, если выяснить, связан со вспышкой — ее свет убивает картины и прочие печатные и рисованные экспонаты. Снимать без вспышки можно.  НА длинной выдержке со штатива. Могу поговорить на счет краеведческого на Гаванной — есть там знакомый...

Там рядом (в летных масштаба) три больших полигона (Широкий лан, Чабанка и еще один за Николаевом в сторону Херсона). Никто не признается,что там испытывали... Но то, что оно "неопознанное", это до бабки не ходи только не приплетайте зеленых человечков.
Не думаю, что на наших полигонах не летают такие штуки  :smileflag: . Зеленых человечков не было, а ЭТО случайно попало в объектив. Что интересно, глазами его(ее) никто не видел.

----------


## malyutka_e

Для translator. Если получится организовать съемку, обязуюсь все фото выложить на сайте. Жду конкретных предложений.

----------


## Antique

> Причина понятна. Просто отсутствует элементарная фотошкола.


 Отсутствует ) Но современное  фото сделанное туристом или обычным жителем города не сравнимо с профессиональным даже дореволюционных времен.

----------


## translator

> Лучше В. Нетребского экскурсовода нет. Правда он болен и ему бывает трудно.


  Координаты?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> А есть ли музей вокзала ?


 О таком не слышал. Если интересуетесь, могу подсказать телефон Дорожного центра научно-технической информации Одесской ж.д.

----------


## malyutka_e

> О таком не слышал. Если интересуетесь, могу подсказать телефон Дорожного центра научно-технической информации Одесской ж.д.


 Буду благодарен.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Отсутствует ) Но современное  фото сделанное туристом или обычным жителем города не сравнимо с профессиональным даже дореволюционных времен.


 Фотокультуру в массы !!!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Координаты?


 на сайте "Интересная Одесса" http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history Постоянно сообщают об экскурсиях с Нетребским.

----------


## OdGen

> фото Никитенко. Никто не подскажет где это?
> Вложение 1915558


 


> Канатная, 35 б. Бывший или существующий военкомат. Мне там угрожали Чернобылем, если не нарисую портрет какого-то члена политбюро. Пришлось нарисовать.


 Таки да. Это Канатная, 35. Дом Пташниковых. Последняя оранизация, которая там находилась - обл. военный комиссариат. 

Фото августа 2007 г., сейчас здание пустует.





> фото Никитенко, это где?
> Вложение 1917687


 


> Мясоедовская, горклинбольница №1 (Еврейская). Могу ошибаться...


 Таки да, еврейская больница.

----------


## brassl

А у Пилявского, Канатная, 35 - особняк Менделевича, 1890-1892, арх. Л.Л. Влодек, а у Вас - Дом Пташниковых.
Что писать в подписях архива?????

----------


## OdGen

> Точно, не ошибаетесь. 
> 
> Кстати, а кто знает почему в Одессе есть Еврейская больница, Еврейское кладбище, а Еврейского роддома - нет?


 Были, например, Еврейский сиротский дом (Базарная, 5), 2-й еврейский сиротский дом имени Леона и Луизы Финкельштейн (Французский пер., 8) и еврейская богадельня (Внешняя, 4).

А что касается родильных домов, то специализированных еврейских, кажется, не было.

----------


## OdGen

> А у Пилявского, Канатная, 35 - особняк Менделевича, 1890-1892, арх. Л.Л. Влодек, а у Вас - Дом Пташниковых.
> Что писать в подписях архива?????


 А Вы кому больше верите?  :smileflag: 

На 1884 г. - здесь был дом Беринца, на 1899 г. - владелец Пташников (они же владеют домом вплоть до 1910-х годов).
По списку памятников архитектуры - Особняк Пташникова, 1890 г., арх. Л.Л.Влодек. Канатна, 35.

----------


## brassl

Судя по кол-ву описок в знакомой информации напечатанной в книге, то безусловно Вам  :smileflag: .
Как же тогда быть с подписями под другими видами в архиве? Я все брал с этого справочника. Не хочется вводить народ в заблуждение своими подписями. Может я не буду подписывать, или подскажите может есть справочник которому можно доверять  :smileflag: 

А может это и я ошибся, вечером сверю с книгой. (Некоторых старых улиц в справочнике нет ВООБЩЕ. Это только в моем экземпляре, или автор оставил их для третьего издания ?  :smileflag: )

----------


## TrinCh

> Точно, не ошибаетесь. 
> 
> Кстати, а кто знает почему в Одессе есть Еврейская больница, Еврейское кладбище, а Еврейского роддома - нет?


 


> Были, например, Еврейский сиротский дом (Базарная, 5), 2-й еврейский сиротский дом имени Леона и Луизы Финкельштейн (Французский пер., 8) и еврейская богадельня (Внешняя, 4).
> 
> А что касается родильных домов, то специализированных еврейских, кажется, не было.


  атата! это просто старый анекдот... :smileflag: 

"почему в Одессе есть Еврейская больница, Еврейское кладбище, а Еврейского роддома - нет? потому что в Одессе евреями не рождаются, а становятся"

----------


## Пушкин

> "почему в Одессе есть Еврейская больница, Еврейское кладбище, а Еврейского роддома - нет? потому что в Одессе евреями не рождаются, а становятся"


  И это правильный ответ! 
Отпишитесь куда Вам очко прислать :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Были, например, Еврейский сиротский дом (Базарная, 5), 2-й еврейский сиротский дом имени Леона и Луизы Финкельштейн (Французский пер., 8) и еврейская богадельня (Внешняя, 4).
> 
> А что касается родильных домов, то специализированных еврейских, кажется, не было.


  Расслабьтесь и просто улыбнитесь, иногда не нужно быть таким сУрьёзным. :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Судя по кол-ву описок в знакомой информации напечатанной в книге, то безусловно Вам .
> Как же тогда быть с подписями под другими видами в архиве? Я все брал с этого справочника. Не хочется вводить народ в заблуждение своими подписями. Может я не буду подписывать, или подскажите может есть справочник которому можно доверять 
> 
> А может это и я ошибся, вечером сверю с книгой. (Некоторых старых улиц в справочнике нет ВООБЩЕ. Это только в моем экземпляре, или автор оставил их для третьего издания ? )


 Вообще-то верить можно ДОКУМЕНТАЛЬНО ПОДТВЕРЖДЕННОЙ информации. А что касается книг и справочников, то они охватывают какой-то определенный период. Если взять списки домовладельцев из "Всей Одессы", то в них информация за определенный год. И то, даже в них, при сверке с архивными материалами есть неточности, обычно это касается устаревшей информации. Таким образом, УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОГО, БЕЗОШИБОЧНОГО справочника нет, не было, и наверное, не будет.
Посему раскопать информацию даже всего по одному дому дело далеко не простое, иногда на это уходят месяцы и даже годы. 
Что знаете, то и подписывайте. Узнаем больше - исправим.

----------


## OdGen

> Расслабьтесь и просто улыбнитесь, иногда не нужно быть таким сУрьёзным.


  Уже!  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> (Некоторых старых улиц в справочнике нет ВООБЩЕ.


 Каких нет? Возможно они имеют устаревшие названия вроде Московской и Щепкина.

----------


## mlch

> А еще Скрытик обещало датьдосьтуп пополнятелям на весь список улиц. Пока нету. Приходится создавать в своей учетке. Будут же дубли с другими: один сорздаст у себя улицу, другой создаст у себя ее же...


 Попробуйте сейчас. Должно получиться.
Если альбома для улицы нет - спрашивайте и создадим.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Каких нет? Возможно они имеют устаревшие названия вроде Московской и Щепкина.


  Спасибо большое! Вы правы. Хотя и Елисаветинская написана через......  :smileflag: 
А Канатная, 35 у Пилявского - Менделевич

----------


## malyutka_e

> Каких нет? Возможно они имеют устаревшие названия вроде Московской и Щепкина.


  Щепкина не старое название, а советское, в честь ректора университета. Тот еще был тип.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

К сожалению, одинаковая позиция для съемки не получилась, но видно, что домики все еще живы.

----------


## brassl

Ни у кого нет фотографий, что было до высотки на Канатной, 29 и на месте Музкомедии?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ни у кого нет фотографий, что было до высотки на Канатной, 29 и на месте Музкомедии?


 Можно посмотреть аэрофотосъемку на сайте Победа и уже иметь какое-то представление.

----------


## mlch

> Ни у кого нет фотографий, что было до высотки на Канатной, 29 и на месте Музкомедии?


 На месте Музкомедии был велотрек. Или, как его называли когда-то - Циклодром.
И когда-то мне попадалась открытка с этим самым циклодромом. Надо только вспомнить - где?

----------


## Скрытик

А мне кажется что была аллея, мы еще гадали на форуме где это.

----------


## mlch

> А мне кажется что была аллея, мы еще гадали на форуме где это.


 Была. Гадали.  :smileflag: 
Только она была еще до велотрека.
А велотрек я видел своими глазами в конце 1960-х. Меня туда отец водил смотреть на какие-то соревнования.
По малолетству я, конечно, не запомнил подробностей, но сам велотрек произвел на меня впечатление и было очень жалко, когда буквально через пару лет его начали ломать для постройки театра.
***
А здание по Канатной 29, построено на месте взорванного в 1941 здания НКВД. Фасад выходил на Маразлиевскую,  Там потом мореходку построили. А на задах долго пустырь был. Потом построили "высотку".  Так мне помнится, хотя могу и ошибаться в мелких деталях.

----------


## mlch

А вот на месте здания исполкома по Канатной 83 на карте Дитерихса указано "Убежище для привиллегированныхъ".
Кто-то может сказать - что это такое было?

----------


## malyutka_e

> На месте Музкомедии был велотрек. Или, как его называли когда-то - Циклодром.
> И когда-то мне попадалась открытка с этим самым циклодромом. Надо только вспомнить - где?


 До стадиона, на этом месте был канатный завод Новиков. Циклодром был в парке Шевченко напротив нынешней школы милиции, бывшей мужской гимназии

----------


## brassl

> Можно посмотреть аэрофотосъемку на сайте Победа и уже иметь какое-то представление.


 Да представление у меня есть, а вот фото хотелось бы для нашего архива  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> На месте Музкомедии был велотрек. Или, как его называли когда-то - Циклодром.
> И когда-то мне попадалась открытка с этим самым циклодромом. Надо только вспомнить - где?


 Вы правы "...новый велотрек в Одессе построили только в 1924 году. Это был классических размеров велостадион с бетонной дорожкой для гонок, местами для зрителей, помещениями под трибунами для спортсменов и техники. Просуществовал этот трек немногим более 40 лет и дал городу чемпионов страны, Европы и Олимпийских игр.

Но, увы, в 1966 году на город "свалился" очередной план генеральной реконструкции. По этому плану, в приморской части города должны были построить широкую лестницу - от моря к началу Итальянского бульвара и Старопортофранковской улицы, а на месте велотрека должны были возвести гигантский монумент Одессе. Но из всего этого плана был осуществлен только снос велотрека. Так в Одессе второй раз была уничтожена база для развития велоспорта. Хочется надеяться, что не навсегда. На месте велотрека в 70-е годы был построен театр оперетты".Николай Кобзарь.

----------


## Скрытик

> А вот на месте здания исполкома по Канатной 83 на карте Дитерихса указано "Убежище для привиллегированныхъ".
> Кто-то может сказать - что это такое было?


 Не слышал, но вот оно:
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=70&pid=2602#top_display_media

----------


## brassl

> А вот на месте здания исполкома по Канатной 83 на карте Дитерихса указано "Убежище для привиллегированныхъ".
> Кто-то может сказать - что это такое было?


 У меня есть в папке по Канатной фото убежища, может это оно? Но на фото Куликового поля его не видно, там длинное здание

----------


## victor.odessa

> Циклодром был в парке Шевченко напротив нынешней школы милиции, бывшей мужской гимназии


 В 1894 году на Михайловской площади вокруг площадки для обучения был устроен первый одесский велотрек - циклодром. Он представлял собой прямоугольник, на коротких сторонах которого были устроены виражи высотой до 1,7 метра. На поверхности была сооружена асфальтовая дорожка шириной около пяти метров и длиной около 350 метров. 
Именно здесь родилась слава одесских спортсменов. Один из них – Сергей Уточкин, кумир одесситов, который в 15 лет бросил учебу в коммерческом училище и стал профессионалом в велосипедном спорте,  поставил несколько рекордов. Здесь же впервые на старт велосипедных гонок вышли женщины. Так что на велосипедной спортивной карте Одесса появилась еще в прошлом веке. 
После постройки циклодрома возросла не только численность Общества велосипедистов-любителей, но и его доходы. Это обстоятельство многим в Одессе не давало спокойно спать. Городские власти постоянно увеличивали арендную плату, доведя ее в 1910 году до 600 рублей. На циклодром стали претендовать и члены Русского гимнастического общества, и деятели монархического "Союза русских людей", и даже некто полковник Малевич "для проведения разумных спортивных развлечений и устройства ресторана". 
Но судьба циклодрома сложилась по-иному. В 1911 году прокладывали линию электрического трамвая на Ланжерон, часть площадки из-за этого была отрезана. А в 1912 году по финансовым причинам циклодром и вовсе был закрыт. О нем сегодня напоминают лишь остатки виража на асфальтовой площадке, занятой картодромом.
Потом наступило время больших перемен, и новый велотрек в Одессе построили только в 1924 году

----------


## malyutka_e

> А вот на месте здания исполкома по Канатной 83 на карте Дитерихса указано "Убежище для привиллегированныхъ".
> Кто-то может сказать - что это такое было?


 На Канатной, 83 было убежище в память избавления царя Александра 3-го после покушения террористов (точно названия не помню, надо посмотреть открытку). В советское время там был роддом Кагановичского (Приморского) района. Кстати, я там имел честь родиться. Потом на этом месте построили сами знаете что. Возле массивных колонн этого творения снимали эпизоды фильма "Приключеня электроника".
За стадионом Спартак был велотрек с большими подъемами на поворотах, помню точно.

----------


## brassl

> На Канатной, 83 было убежище в память избавления царя Александра 3-го после покушения террористов (точно названия не помню, надо посмотреть открытку). .


 А можно открытку в студию?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> У меня есть в папке по Канатной фото убежища, может это оно? Но на фото Куликового поля его не видно, там длинное здание


 Покажите.

----------


## mlch

> До стадиона, на этом месте был канатный завод Новиков. Циклодром был в парке Шевченко напротив нынешней школы милиции, бывшей мужской гимназии


 Про циклодром, наверное, Вы правы. А вот канатный завод Новиковых находился на Большой Арнаутской в длинном квартале между Канатной и Белинского.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А можно открытку в студию?


 Не так быстро.Ее еще надо найти.

----------


## mlch

> На месте стадиона Спартак был велотрек с большими подъемами на поворотах, помню точно.


  Велотрек был не на месте Спартака. А на месте музкомедии. Они благополучно рядом размещались.  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Про циклодром, наверное, Вы правы. А вот канатный завод Новиковых находился на Большой Арнаутской в длинном квартале между Канатной и Белинского.


 Это второй завод.

----------


## Скрытик

> Покажите.


  Я привел линк на предыдущей странице.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Велотрек был не на месте Спартака. А на месте музкомедии. Они благополучно рядом размещались.


 Правильно. Детские воспоминания могут быть географически не точны.

----------


## brassl

может на месте музкомедии был завод Мешкова а не Новикова?.

----------


## victor.odessa

По поводу циклодромов #5958 #5961

----------


## malyutka_e

> может на месте музкомедии был завод Мешкова а не Новикова?.


 Наоборот.

----------


## mlch

> Это второй завод.


  По справочнику "Вся Одесса" за 1900-й год. весь этот квартал принадлежит наследникам Йоффе. 
Никакого упоминания о втором заводе Новиковых. Когда он там был?
А вот как раз Новиковым, по этому справочнику, принадлежит квартал по Большой Арнаутской.
И когда Новиковы перенесли производство на Водопроводную?

----------


## malyutka_e

> По справочнику "Вся Одесса" за 1900-й год. весь этот квартал принадлежит наследникам Йоффе. 
> Никакого упоминания о втором заводе Новиковых. Когда он там был?
> А вот как раз Новиковым, по этому справочнику, принадлежит квартал по Большой Арнаутской.
> И когда Новиковы перенесли производство на Водопроводную?


  Я спрошу специалиста по этому вопросу и отвечу.

----------


## brassl

Первоначальное название улицы - Канатная - появляется в 1817 г. Называется улица так, потому, что на ней находились два канатных завода Мешкова и Новикова. Первый был расположен по левой стороне улицы Базарной почти что до будущей улицы Белинского. Второй располагался вдоль Канатной от Греческой до Жуковского.

----------


## Antique

> Щепкина не старое название, а советское, в честь ректора университета. Тот еще был тип.


 Если советское название не старое, значит новое? ) Но по сравнению с текущим названием улицы (не важно какой) все остальные названия старые, даже если текущее название улица носила когда-то в прошлом.

----------


## mlch

> Первоначальное название улицы - Канатная - появляется в 1817 г. Называется улица так, потому, что на ней находились два канатных завода Мешкова и Новикова. Первый был расположен по левой стороне улицы Базарной почти что до будущей улицы Белинского. Второй располагался вдоль Канатной от Греческой до Жуковского.


  Откуда информация? Если  это так, то он должен был либо быть на месте Сабанских казарм, которые уже в 1827 году были построены (и перекрывать Сабанский переулок)
Или перекрывать Полицейскую (нынешнюю Бунина).
Что-то у меня вызывают сомнения оба этих варианта.

Вот цитата с сайта канатного завода: http://www.stalkanat.com.ua/about



> В 1806 году в городскую управу Одессы, на имя герцога Ришелье было подано прошение брянских купцов Ильи Новикова и Ивана Макеева с просьбой выдать им открытый лист на деятельность канатной мануфактуры в Одессе. Эта дата считается временем основания производства.
> Справедливости ради, стоит отметить, что земельный участок под эту мануфактуру отвели еще 10 августа 1803 года. И за почти три года строительство и наладка производства были завершены. Находилась она на тогда периферийном участке города - *на углу Большой Арнаутской и Безымянной* (позднее, в честь предприятия Безымянная улица станет именоваться *Канатной*).

----------


## brassl

> Откуда информация? .
> 
> Вот цитата с сайта канатного завода: http://www.stalkanat.com.ua/about


 http://odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/kanatnaya.html


Есть дополнения в архиве от malyutka_e. Спасибо большое.
А как дополнения по видам Кирхи? Это я книгу купил на Староконке, интересная, выпущена ко дню открытия.
Виды оттуда

----------


## mlch

> http://odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/kanatnaya.html


 Сожалею, но авторы этого сайта с логикой не дружат и информацию не проверяют.
В частности, на цитируемой Вами странице в первом абзаце написано:



> Первоначальное название улицы - Канатная - появляется в 1817 г. Называется улица так, потому, что на ней находились два канатных завода Мешкова и Новикова. Первый был расположен по левой стороне улицы Базарной почти что до будущей улицы Белинского. *Второй располагался вдоль Канатной от Греческой до Жуковского*.


 А в седьмом и восьмом:



> Но на заре Одессы именно здесь были открыты два по тем временам крупнейших предприятия - канатные заводы Мешкова и Новикова, коим улица обязана своим названием. И если первый не оставил сколь - нибудь заметного следа в промышленной истории города, то второй имеет сегодня "продолжение" в лице акционерного Общества "Cтальканат", расположенного на Водопроводной, куда производство переместили еще первые владельцы. *Завод, более ста лет принадлежавший купеческой "династии" Новиковых, протянулся когда-то от Канатной до нынешней улицы Белинского вдоль Большой Арнаутской*.
> 
> И сегодня еще в *одном из дворов Канатной "прячется" длиннющее, ныне разделенное на множество отдельных квартир, одноэтажное строение - бывший цех, где вили канаты*, которые стали первым производимым в Одессе экспортируемым товаром.


 Так какому из абзацев верить?  :smileflag: 
Кстати, это самое *"длиннющее, ныне разделенное на множество отдельных квартир, одноэтажное строение"* имеет адрес. Большая Арнаутская 2в Надо бы сходить проверить.  :smileflag:  ДубльГис почему-то утверждает, что там два этажа.

----------


## brassl

ДААА... Поле не паханное  :smileflag: 

Видов для завтрашнего (хотя уже сегодняшнего  :smileflag: ) обновления архива никто не подкинет? А то я пока пуст...

----------


## mlch

> ДААА... Поле не паханное


 Еще пару слов о "добросовестности" авторов обсуждаемого сайта.
Внизу страницы стоит имя уважаемого Олега Губаря. И создается впечатление, что все там написано им. 
А на самом деле там надерганы цитаты от разных авторов. Просто Губарь оказался последним в списке.  :smileflag: 
В частности, четвертый, пятый и шестой абзацы - это не менее уважаемый Ростислав Александров. Глава "Родом с Канатной" из книги "Торг обильный" Издательство "Оптимум" 2002 год.
А вот кто автор первых трех, с явной ошибкой по расположению заводов Новиковых и Мешкова - пока определить не могу.
***
Нашел!
Вот отсюда они стянули:
http://www.zaodessu.narod.ru/streets.html
Интересно, где же, все-таки, был завод Мешкова? Да и был ли он вообще? Я уже начал сомневаться.

----------


## Pumik

> "длиннющее, ныне разделенное на множество отдельных квартир, одноэтажное строение"[/B] имеет адрес. Большая Арнаутская 2в Надо бы сходить проверить.  ДубльГис почему-то утверждает, что там два этажа.


 
было в прошлом году, надо попросить vieanna показать фото, 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506&p=8460551&viewfull=1#post84  60551

----------


## mlch

> было в прошлом году, надо попросить vieanna показать фото, 
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506&p=8460551&viewfull=1#post84  60551


 Да. Я помню эту загадку. Жаль, что фото не сохранил.

----------


## brassl

> Интересно, где же, все-таки, был завод Мешкова? Да и был ли он вообще? Я уже начал сомневаться.


 http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=99&pid=7642#top_display_med  ia

В книге Сурилова этот вид подписан как Тюремный замок а за ним завод Козьмы Мешкова, так что выходит на месте музкомедии.

----------


## mlch

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=99&pid=7642#top_display_med  ia
> 
> В книге Сурилова этот вид подписан как Тюремный замок а за ним завод Козьмы Мешкова, так что выходит на месте музкомедии.


 Спасибо!
Только не на месте музкомедии, а на месте спартака.
Значит прав был malyutka_e когда писал:



> Это второй завод.


 Только с хозяевами путаница вышла.  :smileflag: 
Но, видимо, Мешков с Новиковыми конкуренции не выдержал. Потому что в конце XIX века эта территория уже числится за Йоффе и его наследниками.

----------


## OdGen

> А вот на месте здания исполкома по Канатной 83 на карте Дитерихса указано "Убежище для привиллегированныхъ".
> Кто-то может сказать - что это такое было?


 В 1910-х годах по этому адресу (Полтавской Победы, 83) находились: убежище «в память 17 октября 1888 года» , заведующая М.Г. Шпаковская  и городской родильный приют.

----------


## OdGen

> Ни у кого нет фотографий, что было до высотки на Канатной, 29 и на месте Музкомедии?


 Про Канатную, 29 обсуждали в этом году на форуме. Поищите. Там был дом С.И. Ралли, позднее перешедший к его внуку С.А. Кумбари.
Вот фото начала 20-го века этого места 


На месте Музкомедии до революции находился дом крупного одесского домовладельца Якова Ефимовича Семененко (Белинского, 22, между Пантелеймоновской и Итальянским бульваром, второй адрес - Пантелеймоновская, 1). В этом доме в 1910-х годах проживал помощник присяжного помощника Владимир Львович Слоним, будущий тесть писателя Набокова.

----------


## OdGen

> ***
> А здание по Канатной 29, построено на месте взорванного в 1941 здания НКВД. Фасад выходил на Маразлиевскую,  Там потом мореходку построили. А на задах долго пустырь был. Потом построили "высотку".  Так мне помнится, хотя могу и ошибаться в мелких деталях.


 Этот участок до революции принадлежал баронессе Гойниген-Гюне. И она и Вассалы – потомки Карла Сикара, который построился на пустопорожнем месте в начале 1820-х годов, разбив еще и сад.
http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_19/alm_19_28-35.pdf
 Потом дети росли, женились, и к начале 20-го века этим участков владели Вассалы и бароны Гойнинген-Гюне. Как видно из сравнительного списка домовладельцев, участок Гойнинген-Гюне выходил и на Канатную, и на Маразлиевскую.

1910-е годы:
*Полтавской Победы (Канатная) – от Сабанского пер. до ул. Троицкой*
№25. Ралли Степан (ошибка, он умер в 1902 – владелец его внук Стаматий Кумбари)
№27 – Рабинович и Ясниновский
№29а- Гойнинген-Гюне Луиза Кондратьевна
29б - она же
31-Крылова
33- Бишлер
35 – Пташниковы
37 – Потолов
(8 строений)

*Маразлиевская - от Сабанского пер. до ул. Троицкой*
34- Кумбари Стаматий
36 – Ген
38 – Петрова
40а – Вассал
40б- Гойнинген-Гюне Луиза Кондратьевна
42-Слешинская
44-Кефала
46-Крыжановский
48-Борзенко
50-Мангуби
(10 строений)

----------


## brassl

[QUOTE=

На месте Музкомедии до революции находился дом крупного одесского домовладельца Якова Ефимовича Семененко (Белинского, 22, между Пантелеймоновской и Итальянским бульваром, второй адрес - Пантелеймоновская, 1). В этом доме в 1910-х годах проживал помощник присяжного помощника Владимир Львович Слоним, будущий тесть писателя Набокова.[/QUOTE]

А фото этого дома нет? :smileflag: 

И еще, нет ли у кого фото места где был Русский чай, на Итальянском.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> велотрек я видел своими глазами в конце 1960-х... было очень жалко, когда буквально через пару лет его начали ломать для постройки театра.


 так ведь вроде театр начали строить вначале 80-х?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> А фото этого дома нет?
> 
> И еще, нет ли у кого фото места где был Русский чай, на Итальянском.


 Жаль, но нет. Хотя перед глазами образ этого кафе стоит четко.

----------


## OdGen

> А фото этого дома нет?
> 
> И еще, нет ли у кого фото места где был Русский чай, на Итальянском.


 Нет. 
Я бы тоже хотел видеть фото "Русского чая"  :smileflag:  Я себе сделал фото захватом кадра из замечательного фильма "Приморский бульвар", выпущенного в 1988 г. и снятого в Одессе. Под рукой кадра сейчас нет.

----------


## Скрытик

В "Приморском бульваре" даже внутри кафе есть  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Жаль, но нет. Хотя перед глазами образ этого кафе стоит четко.


 Это было место встречи, тогда еще загадочных для меня, голубых. Ходили такие слухи.

----------


## malyutka_e

А что, все-таки насчет моих вопросов №№ 5832 и 5833, на стр. 292? Почему нет предположений?

----------


## Pinky

это похоже проспект Шевченко (Новоаркадиевская) угол Семинарской - Корпуса политеха.

----------


## Скрытик

> это похоже проспект Шевченко (Новоаркадиевская) угол Семинарской - Корпуса политеха.


  А когда это по проспекту трамваи ходили?
Я скорее на Канатную в районе Семинарской думаю.

----------


## brassl

> Нет. 
> Я бы тоже хотел видеть фото "Русского чая"  Я себе сделал фото захватом кадра из замечательного фильма "Приморский бульвар", выпущенного в 1988 г. и снятого в Одессе. Под рукой кадра сейчас нет.


 Мысль!  :smileflag: . Вечером сделаю захват кадра.

----------


## Pinky

> А когда это по проспекту трамваи ходили?
> Я скорее на Канатную в районе Семинарской думаю.


 Ходил 25-й номер в Аркадию Одесса на колесах

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Это было место встречи, тогда еще загадочных для меня, голубых. Ходили такие слухи.


 Ходили такие слухи, но уже в начале 90-х как бы. Я же часто забегал туда школьником в 1985-1989 годах за вкусным мятным чаем по 13 коп.

----------


## Pinky

Вот нашел парочку видов, раньше не видел

----------


## TrinCh

> Ходили такие слухи, но уже в начале 90-х как бы. Я же часто забегал туда школьником в 1985-1989 годах за вкусным мятным чаем по 13 коп.


 бегал туда школьником чай пить до начала 90х, достаточно часто ходили туда под конец 90х и начала нового века и пива попить и ДР отпраздновать и просто вечер провести. нравилось тем что было там всегда в последнее время очень мало народа благодаря антирекламе. а голубых не наблюдал ни разу (не везло ),

----------


## malyutka_e

> бегал туда школьником чай пить до начала 90х, достаточно часто ходили туда под конец 90х и начала нового века и пива попить и ДР отпраздновать и просто вечер провести. нравилось тем что было там всегда в последнее время очень мало народа благодаря антирекламе. а голубых не наблюдал ни разу (не везло ),


 В то время они умело маскировались. :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (в общем архиве - 3492 файла)

----------


## Лысый0

> Вот нашел парочку видов, раньше не видел


 Первый снимок - Дворец пионеров (Воронцовский) в 60-х ворота, львов и решетку срезали, вероятно, для свободного прохода по Тещиному мосту.
Второе фото Дерибасовская 12, но конца 40=х начала50-х - еще нет шпиля на доме "Славы".

----------


## mlch

> так ведь вроде театр начали строить вначале 80-х?


  Его в 1981 уже сдали в эксплуатацию. А строили - больше десяти лет.

----------


## malyutka_e

Нашел у себя две редкие гравюры неизвестных художников. Бульварной лестницы еще нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это картинка из "Одесского листка" 1904 года. Сколько я не искал этого Ивана Петровича, так его и не нашел. Может у вас получится.

----------


## malyutka_e

Загадка для любителей Одессы. Чей это герб и где он находился ?

----------


## Прометей

> Вот нашел парочку видов, раньше не видел


 сейчас второй дом, сталинку ,подняли на 1 этаж, надстроили

----------


## brassl

3 500  :smileflag: . 
Всем огромное спасибо.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://derjarhiv.odessa.gov.ua/Main.aspx?sect=Page&IDPage=27685&id=130
Такое нашёл - может интересное можно будет накопать.

----------


## kravshik

> http://derjarhiv.odessa.gov.ua/Main.aspx?sect=Page&IDPage=27685&id=130
> Такое нашёл - может интересное можно будет накопать.


 Большое спасибо за такой интересный сайт архива,очень много нового............
интересно можно ли у них  поиск заказывать,сейчас разбираюсь с сайтом..................

----------


## exse

Одесса. Март 1944:

----------


## SaMoVar

Наконец-то сделал раскадровку фильма "Человек с киноаппаратом". Посмотрите, есть куски старой Одессы. Фильм в наличии - могу поискать более чёткие кадры, если возникнет необходимость.
http://pixs.ru/viewalbum/2201/

Точно есть какой-то пляж, Куяльник, Пантелеймоновский монастырь.

----------


## rtp

> Это картинка из "Одесского листка" 1904 года. Сколько я не искал этого Ивана Петровича, так его и не нашел. Может у вас получится.


 Я нашла 4-х, но кто из них Иван Петрович???

----------


## mlch

> Загадка для любителей Одессы. Чей это герб и где он находился ?


 Если Вы знаете ответ, то с этим лучше сюда: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506, а то хорошая тема заглохла.
А вот если не знаете, тогда хуже. 
Подобных вензелей по городу немало.

----------


## Прометей

> Наконец-то сделал раскадровку фильма "Человек с киноаппаратом". Посмотрите, есть куски старой Одессы. Фильм в наличии - могу поискать более чёткие кадры, если возникнет необходимость.
> http://pixs.ru/viewalbum/2201/
> 
> Точно есть какой-то пляж, Куяльник, Пантелеймоновский монастырь.


 http://pixs.ru/showimage/13jpg_9101504_1254549.jpg?ret=2201
а что это за 5 этажный дом?
5-этажка есть на углу Сабанского пер. и Маразлиевской. Но это вроде не она.
 Похоже, что это не Одесса

----------


## VicTur

> Я нашла 4-х, но кто из них Иван Петрович???


 А можно как-то объяснить или показать, где вы их нашли? Я вижу только одного человека, который стоит на переднем плане, и скорее всего, это не Иван Петрович, а тот, кто его ждёт.

----------


## mlch

> Наконец-то сделал раскадровку фильма "Человек с киноаппаратом". Посмотрите, есть куски старой Одессы. Фильм в наличии - могу поискать более чёткие кадры, если возникнет необходимость.
> http://pixs.ru/viewalbum/2201/
> 
> Точно есть какой-то пляж, Куяльник, Пантелеймоновский монастырь.


 Спасибо!
Интересные снимки.
Пляж - это Аркадия (файлы 56 и 77)
Пантелеймоновская церковь - безусловно файлы 72 и 73.
А вот Куяльника я не опознал. 
Есть еще ворота трамвайного депо (файлы 21 и 22)
Файлы с 38 по 43 очень похоже на Одессу, но 100% гарантии не дам.
Ипподром, велотрек и пожарные могли быть сняты и в Одессе, но и в других городах тоже.

----------


## mlch

> http://pixs.ru/showimage/13jpg_9101504_1254549.jpg?ret=2201
> а что это за 5 этажный дом?
> 5-этажка есть на углу Сабанского пер. и Маразлиевской. Но это вроде не она.
>  Похоже, что это не Одесса


 Согласен. Это не Одесса скорее всего.
В подборке есть и московские и киевские снимки.

----------


## Скрытик

Как раз за трамвайное депо я не уверен, там трамвай не одесский снимался.

----------


## Maksy

А большой театр в подборке как бы никого не смущает?  :smileflag: ))

----------


## mlch

> А большой театр в подборке как бы никого не смущает? ))


 Так я же и говорю, что там и Москва и Киев наличествуют.  :smileflag:

----------


## Прометей

> А большой театр в подборке как бы никого не смущает? ))


 та это московская копия одесского Малого

----------


## mlch

> Как раз за трамвайное депо я не уверен, там трамвай не одесский снимался.


 Ну, по крайней мере, на "Одесса на колесах" эти кадры размещены, как одесские.  :smileflag: 
И реально похожи ворота на одесское депо у Привоза.

----------


## Скрытик

> Ну, по крайней мере, на "Одесса на колесах" эти кадры размещены, как одесские. 
> И реально похожи ворота на одесское депо у Привоза.


  Еще раз глянул начало - это около 13й минуты, там сразу за этим идут кадры Бахметьевского автобусного парка, да и такое количество одновременно выезжающих трамваев в Одессе? Не верится.

----------


## SaMoVar

Трамваи скорее всего киевские. Скорая помощь - киевская. Пожарная часть №1 - возможно Бунина. Но я не уверен.
С Куяльником там кадры в конце.
Бутылка шампанского интересная. Снимок 23 похоже на Горбатый мост. Трамвай идёт по линии Заводы - Вокзал. Не знаю, был ли в Одессе такой.
Куяльник - снимки 60 и 61. В фильме пара минут посвещена Куяльнику. Жаль, что здания не попали в кадр.

Может кто подскажет программу, которая делает хорошие стопкадры. Взял фильм в превосходном качестве.

И ещё врпрос - циклодром не наш?
И ещё - кадры с самолётами - это тоже ипподром одесский по идее...

----------


## OdGen

> http://derjarhiv.odessa.gov.ua/Main.aspx?sect=Page&IDPage=27685&id=130
> Такое нашёл - может интересное можно будет накопать.


 Сегодня год, как я на форуме  :smileflag: .

Я снимал в архиве в июне 2008 г. это дело с рисунками о разрушениях
во время оккупации. Там больше рисунков, чем выложено на сайте. Я закачал снимки на сервер по ссылке

Название: Оккупация Одессы.zip 
Размер: 24.07 Мб
Доступен до: 2010-12-25  
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/20462364

Учитывая, что данные материалы являются собствееностью архива, и только он может их выкладывать, файл запаролен. За доступом пишите в личные. Естественно, если хотите эти материалы использовать на сайтах, в ЖЖ или публикациях, официально обращайтесь в архив. Пока только посмотреть  :smileflag: .

----------


## brassl

есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Сегодня год, как я на форуме .
> 
> Я снимал в архиве в июне 2008 г. это дело с рисунками о разрушениях
> во время оккупации. Там больше рисунков, чем выложено на сайте. Я закачал снимки на сервер по ссылке
> 
> Название: Оккупация Одессы.zip 
> Размер: 24.07 Мб
> Доступен до: 2010-12-25  
> Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/20462364
> ...


 Картинок больше, а фоток поменьше...
Вопрос к тем, кто работал с архивами. Там вообще есть возможности получить фото/ксеро копии документов. Пусть даже за деньги.

----------


## mlch

> Снимок 23 похоже на Горбатый мост. Трамвай идёт по линии Заводы - Вокзал. Не знаю, был ли в Одессе такой.


 Похож. Но не он.



> Куяльник - снимки 60 и 61. В фильме пара минут посвещена Куяльнику. Жаль, что здания не попали в кадр.


 Действительно, жаль.
Потому, что эти два снимка могли быть сделаны где угодно. От балтийского побережья и до пригородов Баку.  :smileflag:  Нет никакой привязки.




> И ещё врпрос - циклодром не наш?
> И ещё - кадры с самолётами - это тоже ипподром одесский по идее...


 Очень может быть, но пока - недоказуемо к сожалению.

----------


## OdGen

> Картинок больше, а фоток поменьше...
> Вопрос к тем, кто работал с архивами. Там вообще есть возможности получить фото/ксеро копии документов. Пусть даже за деньги.


 Это разные дела. В одном - рисунки, в другом - фото.
Разумеется, в любом архиве есть возможность получить ксерокопии, а также изготовить цифровые фотоснимки или даже отсканировать страницы из дел. Расценки на том же сайте областного архива.

----------


## OMF

> Наконец-то сделал раскадровку фильма "Человек с киноаппаратом". Посмотрите, есть куски старой Одессы. Фильм в наличии - могу поискать более чёткие кадры, если возникнет необходимость.
> http://pixs.ru/viewalbum/2201/
> 
> Точно есть какой-то пляж, Куяльник, Пантелеймоновский монастырь.


 В районе 40-го кадра (в галерее) в фильме есть кадр с пульмановским вагоном на заднем плане. Мой стоп-кадр не очень четкий, нельзя ли получить лучший.
Ответ - в личку.

----------


## OMF

> Похож. Но не он.
> 
> Действительно, жаль.
> Потому, что эти два снимка могли быть сделаны где угодно. От балтийского побережья и до пригородов Баку.  Нет никакой привязки.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Очень может быть, но пока - недоказуемо к сожалению.


 Трамвай "Заводы - вокзал" - донецкий, с меньшей вероятностью - харьковский

----------


## Скрытик

На rutracker.org есть весь фильм.
Если лень регистрироваться могу выложить на свой сервер (на время)

----------


## OMF

> Ну, по крайней мере, на "Одесса на колесах" эти кадры размещены, как одесские. 
> И реально похожи ворота на одесское депо у Привоза.


 Трамваи в депо - 200% одесские, остальные - Москва (тоже 100%). Есть еще один одесский трамвай в одном из кадров. Также один донецкий (м.б. харьковский)

----------


## OMF

> Трамваи скорее всего киевские. Скорая помощь - киевская. Пожарная часть №1 - возможно Бунина. Но я не уверен.
> С Куяльником там кадры в конце.
> Бутылка шампанского интересная. Снимок 23 похоже на Горбатый мост. Трамвай идёт по линии Заводы - Вокзал. Не знаю, был ли в Одессе такой.
> Куяльник - снимки 60 и 61. В фильме пара минут посвещена Куяльнику. Жаль, что здания не попали в кадр.
> 
> Может кто подскажет программу, которая делает хорошие стопкадры. Взял фильм в превосходном качестве.
> 
> И ещё врпрос - циклодром не наш?
> И ещё - кадры с самолётами - это тоже ипподром одесский по идее...


 Попробуй LightAlloy, я в нем делал много стоп-кадров. Он хорош тем, что позволяет проходить кадры примерно через пол-секунды.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я нашла 4-х, но кто из них Иван Петрович???


 Должен быть один.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Если Вы знаете ответ, то с этим лучше сюда: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506, а то хорошая тема заглохла.
> А вот если не знаете, тогда хуже. 
> Подобных вензелей по городу немало.


 Ответ знаю. Если это интересно, буду давать подсказки. Герб редкий, сейчас такого не найдешь. Но инициалы видны хорошо. Фамилию все хорошо знают. Приглашаю всех.

----------


## mlch

> Ответ знаю. Если это интересно, буду давать подсказки. Герб редкий, сейчас такого не найдешь. Но инициалы видны хорошо. Фамилию все хорошо знают. Приглашаю всех.


  Думаю, что интересно, но в соответствующей теме.
Прошу прощения у модераторов за вторжение в их сферу.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Действительно, жаль.
> Потому, что эти два снимка могли быть сделаны где угодно. От балтийского побережья и до пригородов Баку. Нет никакой привязки.


 Там показана грязелечебница. + очень мелкий лиман. Всё подходит для Куяльника.

----------


## Maksy

Всё хотел спросить, а где участники темы собираются, пива или кофе, например, попить. Я бы с удовольствием послушал за историю Одессы, да и фотографии в живую интереснее изучать. Да и вообще...

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Там показана грязелечебница. + очень мелкий лиман. Всё подходит для Куяльника.


 На 61ом снимке, на заднем плане четко видна арка, которая и ныне присутствует на Куяльнике.

----------


## mlch

> На 61ом снимке, на заднем плане четко видна арка, которая и ныне присутствует на Куяльнике.


 Таки да!
А я сегодня не наблюдательный.

----------


## rtp

> А можно как-то объяснить или показать, где вы их нашли? Я вижу только одного человека, который стоит на переднем плане, и скорее всего, это не Иван Петрович, а тот, кто его ждёт.


 Ну не знаю в плане правильности, но что-то типа того (обводка только для ориентира куда смотреть): 








Есть еще пара вариантов, но совсем кривые  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Думаю, что интересно, но в соответствующей теме.
> Прошу прощения у модераторов за вторжение в их сферу.


  Это к теме "история и современность" отношения не имеет. Этот герб в современной Одессе отсутствует. Найти его можно только на старых фотографиях.

----------


## brassl

Если все за это время тактично промолчали, значит ответа нет на данный момент. Может скажете где был герб, а може и полностью фотография здания есть?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Если все за это время тактично промолчали, значит ответа нет на данный момент. Может скажете где был герб, а може и полностью фотография здания есть?


 Просто я жду варианты ответов по инициалам на гербе, но пока все гербоведы молчат. Ответ я знаю и готов давать пошаговые подсказки. Результат всем понравится. Фото известное.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кстати, на стр. 292, №№5832 и 5833 я тоже задавал вопрос по посещению Одессы Антонеску и никто ничего не предложил. Пушкинская с вокзалом понятно. А вот другие снимки как ?

----------


## Скрытик

Уважаемый *malyutka_e* !
Вам же дали линк на тему где мы разгадываем подобные загадки. Пожалуйста, давайте продолжим эту тему там.

----------


## mlch

> Это к теме "*история* и современность" отношения не имеет. Этот герб в современной Одессе отсутствует. Найти его можно только на старых фотографиях.


 К современности, возможно, и не имеет. А к истории?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Уважаемый *malyutka_e* !
> Вам же дали линк на тему где мы разгадываем подобные загадки. Пожалуйста, давайте продолжим эту тему там.


  В таком случае фотографии из фильма Дзиги Вертова тоже надо обсуждать не здесь.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Уважаемый *malyutka_e* !
> Вам же дали линк на тему где мы разгадываем подобные загадки. Пожалуйста, давайте продолжим эту тему там.


 Это не разгадывание, а идентификация. Это о стр. 292.

----------


## SaMoVar

В таком случае фотографии из фильма Дзиги Вертова тоже надо обсуждать не здесь.
Снепшоты с фильма пойдут в галерею. Так что я их тут и выложил. Обсуждение пришло походу. Кадры там как ни крути - уникальные.

2 OMF Я поигрался с Light Alloy - действительно - там по кадрам намного удобнее работать. Сделал кучу трамвайных снепшотов. Special for как говориться))

----------


## malyutka_e

> Уважаемый *malyutka_e* !
> Вам же дали линк на тему где мы разгадываем подобные загадки. Пожалуйста, давайте продолжим эту тему там.


 Хорошо, эта загадка уже там. Смотрите.

----------


## brassl

Заглянул к "смежникам" на - История и современность Одессы - фотозагадки, смотрю так там уже за 1000 страницу люди самогон бидонами пьют, а у нас за  три тысячи пятьсот фотографий в архиве и пивка одесского никто не налил  :smileflag: 
Ну да ладно. Прийду с работы сканерну  из книг еще чего то для дополнений. 
Заходитя  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Заглянул к "смежникам" на - История и современность Одессы - фотозагадки, смотрю так там уже за 1000 страницу люди самогон бидонами пьют, а у нас за  три тысячи пятьсот фотографий в архиве и пивка одесского никто не налил 
> Ну да ладно. Прийду с работы сканерну  из книг еще чего то для дополнений. 
> Заходитя


 Наивный.  :smileflag: 
За самогон поговорили и замяли. Не то что до бидонов - до стопок не дошло.  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

У меня снова вопрос из серии "вшивый о бане". Установлено ли где находится/находился дом матери Татьяны Тэсс на Ближних Мельницах, во флигеле которого хотел поселиться Бабель? Привожу цитаты из книги Татьяны Тэсс


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Цитата 1*Вернувшись из Крыма в Одессу, он написал мне: «Обошел и объехал весь город,— лучше Мельниц нет; решил там обосноваться и предпринимаю «официальные» шаги... Видел Ольгу Николаевну (моя мама.— Т. Т.). Освобожденная от гостей, она расцвела и помолодела. Никогда не забывайте о ней и о Ближних Мельницах...»

К старым женщинам Бабель относился с необыкновенной нежностью, может быть, потому, что они напоминали ему его мать, которую он очень любил. Доброта моей матери, ее живой интерес ко всему новому, любовь к книгам, к искусству его глубоко трогали. Больше всего ему хотелось поселиться где-нибудь неподалеку от нее. И моя мама стала подыскивать для него на Ближних Мельницах жилье.

Рядом с домом на Пишениной улице, где она жила, стоял крытый красной черепицей флигелек, состоящий из небольшой комнаты и кухни с дровяной плитой. Флигелек был заселен, но жилец собирался оттуда выехать, и мама предпринимала все доступные ей шаги, чтобы закрепить флигелек за Бабелем. Дело оказалось сложным, но тем не менее продвигалось, общими их усилиями, довольно успешно. 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Цитата 2*Бывая в Одессе, я приезжаю иногда на Ближние Мельницы и смотрю через забор на дом, где прошло детство и где жила и умерла моя мать. За домом, в густой зелени старых черешен и слив, краснеет крытая черепицей крыша «заветного» флигелька.

Часто смотреть на дом своего детства я не в силах. Могу только повторить сказанные Бабелем слова: «Я так люблю этот дом, что не позволяю себе приходить к нему каждый день...»

Пишенина - это сейчас улица И. и Ю. Лип, ранее Советская. У меня пока предположений о доме нет.

----------


## SaMoVar

если брать за основу то, что дом отделён от улицы деревьями и то, что планировка не изменилась - вот 4 предпологаемых места...

----------


## Trs

Надо будет на выходных внимательно пройтись по Советской и отметить где вклинились более поздние здания. Заскройка там довольно плотная.

В самом правом кружке нет искомого. Там два сплошных дома с подворотнями.

----------


## SaMoVar

> На улице Пишенина проживала одно время Анна Ахматова, еще в бытность Анечкой Горенко. Отец Ани, мореход, был человеком легким на подъем и часто менял жилье. Так семья оказалась на Пишенина.


 Вот такое попалось...



> Но вернемся на столь любезные моему сердцу Ближние Мельницы. Четыре года назад я писал в "Одесском вестнике", что, поскольку они связаны не только с жизнью Анны Ахматовой, но и Татьяны Тэсс (Сосюры), Зинаиды Райх (актрисы, жены Мейерхольда), может, стоило бы открыть на Ближних Мельницах музей, посвященный этим замечательным женщинам, а также и Бабелю, и Багрицкому.


 Ещё

----------


## SaMoVar

Коллекция трамваев.
http://pixs.ru/viewalbum/2214/
OMF, если можно, скажите где Одесса - эти файлы в галерею нужно будет добавить.

----------


## OMF

> Коллекция трамваев.
> http://pixs.ru/viewalbum/2214/
> OMF, если можно, скажите где Одесса - эти файлы в галерею нужно будет добавить.


 Одесса - 51,52 (пульманы) и предпоследние 3 (в Ришельевском депо), перед этими (1 "Заводы - вокзал") - Донецк, остальное - Москва

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Надо помощь клуба  :smileflag: 
Никто не подскажет привязку по номеру дома по ГИСу

----------


## victor.odessa

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> Надо помощь клуба 
> Никто не подскажет привязку по номеру дома по ГИСу
> Вложение 1941295


 Воспоминания Ирен де Юрша
Из-за отсутствия лекарств мне не удавалось выздороветь окончательно и меня опять на носилках вынесли из поезда, когда мы наконец добрались до одесского вокзала. Меня отнесли во Французский Дом на знаменитом Французском бульваре, где меня очень плохо лечили (мое выздоровление затянулось до марта): весь персонал сбежал, кроме директрисы, мадемуазель Бержер, которая прилагала достойные восхищения усилия, но, конечно же, не могла в одиночку обслуживать этот огромный дом, заполненный до отказа. Этот Французский Дом, относившийся к французскому консульству в Одессе, был создан для того, чтобы служить одновременно культурным центром и приютом для престарелых французов, проживающих в Российской Империи. Это была очень большая трехэтажная постройка посреди парка. Все было очень комфортабельным, современным и роскошным, но внезапное нашествие беженцев и больных совершенно изменило ситуацию.
Но мы были счастливы найти там приют. Мы с мамой занимали одну комнату.
http://www.hrono.ru/text/2005/ursha09_05.html

----------


## malyutka_e

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> Надо помощь клуба 
> Никто не подскажет привязку по номеру дома по ГИСу
> Вложение 1941295


 На спутниковой съемке 2000-го года видно, где стояло это убежище. В то время я жил на Довженко и знал, где оно находилось. Сейчас ни его ни санатория инвалидов войны нет. На их месте дома Каркашадзе. По ГИСу это, примерно, №4а.

На съемке 1944 года тоже хорошо видно этот дом.

----------


## Antique

> К сожалению, одинаковая позиция для съемки не получилась, но видно, что домики все еще живы.


 Меня уже которій месяц интересует, что это было за предприятие. Данное фото мне встречалось на обложке книги "Аура пересыпи" сжатое по горизонтали. Похоже на электростанцию.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Меня уже которій месяц интересует, что это было за предприятие. Данное фото мне встречалось на обложке книги "Аура пересыпи" сжатое по горизонтали. Похоже на электростанцию.


    Можно предположить, что один из лучших курортов империи имел свою небольшую электростанцию. Расстояние до Куяльника от этого здания, где-то километра полтора. До ближайшей дачи - 7ой (снесенной в конце 80х), метров 500. Кстати, в живых осталась единственная номерная дача - 9ая, это домик, стоящий на Жеваховой горе. 
    А в детстве, пробегая мимо этого здания, мы всегда останавливались посмотреть на красивые флюгера.

----------


## Agnessa

> На спутниковой съемке 2000-го года видно, где стояло это убежище. В то время я жил на Довженко и знал, где оно находилось. Сейчас ни его ни санатория инвалидов войны нет. На их месте дома Каркашадзе. По ГИСу это, примерно, №4а.
> 
> На съемке 1944 года тоже хорошо видно этот дом.


  Да, дом находился именно по этому адресу. Мне довелось побывать там незадолго до его исчезновения. Есть специальное издание, посвященное открытию приюта - на французском языке. Есть и перевод (обычный файл, так как сама переводила), кого интересует - заказы в ЛС.

----------


## VHana

> Ни у кого нет фотографий, что было до высотки на Канатной, 29 и на месте Музкомедии?


 А эта информация из передачи "Где идем": Часть участка (театр музкомедии и стадион «Спартак») в начале ХХ-го столетия Иосиф Львович Конельский откупил и разместил здесь свою фабрику папиросной бумаги.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да, дом находился именно по этому адресу. Мне довелось побывать там незадолго до его исчезновения. Есть специальное издание, посвященное открытию приюта - на французском языке. Есть и перевод (обычный файл, так как сама переводила), кого интересует - заказы в ЛС.


 Я фотографировал это приют перед самым сносом, но где это фото не помню. Может найдется...

----------


## Bvlgari

Может не совсем в тему,но......

--Великолепное здание №18 на углу Пушкинской, где некогда размещалась Бродская синагога, теперь арендовано Одесским областным государственным архивом. А в доме № 19, принадлежавшем в 19 веке торговцу мебелью господину Гринбергу нынче уже не купишь парижские зеркала и венские несгораемые шкафы--

----------


## Bvlgari



----------


## Agnessa

> Я фотографировал это приют перед самым сносом, но где это фото не помню. Может найдется...


 Я - тоже. Будем искать...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я - тоже. Будем искать...


 С перламутровыми пуговицами  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Может не совсем в тему,но......
> 
> --Великолепное здание №18 на углу Пушкинской, где некогда размещалась Бродская синагога, теперь арендовано Одесским областным государственным архивом. А в доме № 19, принадлежавшем в 19 веке торговцу мебелью господину Гринбергу нынче уже не купишь парижские зеркала и венские несгораемые шкафы--


 Откуда такая красота ?

*Огромная просьба - не занимайтесь Оверквотингом! Это же неуважение к читателям темы!
Мне не хочется наказывать в таком топике, но прошу не злоупотреблять!*

----------


## Скрытик

Кто имеет аккаунты на фейсбуке? Есть классная тема, которая частично пересекается с нашей - "*Одесса, которую я помню*" - вот одна из фотографий, которую я раньше не видел:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Откуда такая красота ?
> 
> *Огромная просьба - не занимайтесь Оверквотингом! Это же неуважение к читателям темы!
> Мне не хочется наказывать в таком топике, но прошу не злоупотреблять!*


 А по-русски можно ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Кто имеет аккаунты на фейсбуке? Есть классная тема, которая частично пересекается с нашей - "*Одесса, которую я помню*" - вот одна из фотографий, которую я раньше не видел:
> Вложение 1944183


  Это фото с фото пластинки. Господин [polvnic] на Интересной Одессе выложил таких пластинок дюжину. На этой - Новый рынок.

----------


## Pumik

> А по-русски можно ?


 в данном случае при цитировании сообщений убирать из цитаты фотки 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=17276#top

----------


## Скрытик

> А по-русски можно ?


 Можно. Один раз прочитать правила форума. Вы что издеваетесь???

----------


## malyutka_e

> Кто имеет аккаунты на фейсбуке? Есть классная тема, которая частично пересекается с нашей - "*Одесса, которую я помню*" - вот одна из фотографий, которую я раньше не видел:
> Вложение 1944183


 Господин [polvnic] на "Интересной Одессе" выложил таких фотопластинок дюжину, причем давно.

----------


## Bvlgari

*Оверквотинг-это черезмерное цитирование*

А красоту нашли в комуне на Садовой №5 прямо напротив Главпочтампа  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Так бы сразу и сказали, а то, оверквотинг, оверквотинг.

----------


## brassl

> Кто имеет аккаунты на фейсбуке? Есть классная тема, которая частично пересекается с нашей - "*Одесса, которую я помню*" - вот одна из фотографий, которую я раньше не видел:
> Вложение 1944183


 А фото то с 4 ноября, с разрешения polvnic висит в нашем архиве  :smileflag:  Наверное у меня сильно часто идут обновления, не успевает народ посмотреть, надо бы реже выкладывать  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Кто имеет аккаунты на фейсбуке? Есть классная тема, которая частично пересекается с нашей - "*Одесса, которую я помню*" - вот одна из фотографий, которую я раньше не видел:
> Вложение 1944183


 И там даже есть фото "уведенные" с odessastory.

----------


## brassl

Ну кто у кого это всегда вопрос спорный, главное ж результат  :smileflag: . В нашем случае результат  - архив, в их случае - аккаунты, и все довольны. И ни кто не в обиде. Правда  же?  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Фото Никитенко. Подскажите пожалуйста, где это?
По какой улице ставить в архив?

----------


## mlch

> Ну кто у кого это всегда вопрос спорный, главное ж результат . В нашем случае результат  - архив, в их случае - аккаунты, и все довольны. И ни кто не в обиде. Правда  же?


 Я абсолютно не в обиде.
Просто обалдел слегка в первый момент, когда увидел свои фото, которые нигде, кроме odessastory не выкладывал.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Сочуствую, но все интересное что попадает в сеть попадает же для того чтоб поделиться этим с другими, ну вот, считайте что поделились  :smileflag:  Ссылка то хоть на Вас стоит?

----------


## mlch

> Сочуствую, но все интересное что попадает в сеть попадает же для того чтоб поделиться этим с другими, ну вот, считайте что поделились  Ссылка то хоть на Вас стоит?


 Конечно нет.  :smileflag:  И не может быть. Я не укзывал своих данных. когда выкладывал.
Но и на odessastory тоже нет ссылки. 
Просто написано, что добавлено в альбом "Фотографии Одесса, которую я помню" Всеволодом Непогодиным.  :smileflag:  
А это - точно не я.

----------


## VicTur

> Я абсолютно не в обиде.
> Просто обалдел слегка в первый момент, когда увидел свои фото, которые нигде, кроме odessastory не выкладывал.


 Я был бы тоже совершенно не в обиде, если бы увидел на Одессастори все старые фото, которые выложены у меня в ЖЖ. Но пока, к сожалению, там далеко не всё.

----------


## mlch

> Я был бы тоже совершенно не в обиде, если бы увидел на Одессастори все старые фото, которые выложены у меня в ЖЖ. Но пока, к сожалению, там далеко не всё.


 А кто мешает попросить у Скрытика доступ и самому выложить?

----------


## Скрытик

> А кто мешает попросить у Скрытика доступ и самому выложить?


  Ну меня просить не нужно, я сам "напрашиваюсь"  :smileflag:  Тем более то уважаемый *VicTur* уже почти 400 фотографий выложил на ОдессаСтори )))

----------


## mlch

> Ну меня просить не нужно, я сам "напрашиваюсь"  Тем более то уважаемый *VicTur* уже почти 400 фотографий выложил на ОдессаСтори )))


 Прошу пардону  :smileflag:  Почему-то не заметил. 
Посыпаю голову пеплом и прошу прощения у *VicTur*  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Прошу пардону  Почему-то не заметил. 
> Посыпаю голову пеплом и прошу прощения у *VicTur*


 Да не за что просить прощения, вы ничем не обидели.
Я имел в виду, что старые фото из нашего семейного архива идеально впишутся именно в галерею brassl'а. Поэтому я их и не выкладываю на Одессастори сам, потому что есть раздел, куда у меня нет доступа, но где они уместнее.

----------


## brassl

Так и я не против, присылайте, я все и с большим удовольствием, выложу  :smileflag: 


Выложил фото которое было подписано как - институт курортологии - это ж Лермонтовский, 6 - да?
Есть еще пансионат артистов цирка. Это где ж у нас такое???

----------


## mlch

> Так и я не против, присылайте, я все и с большим удовольствием, выложу 
> 
> 
> Выложил фото которое было подписано как - институт курортологии - это ж Лермонтовский, 6 - да?


 Верно



> Есть еще пансионат артистов цирка. Это где ж у нас такое???
> Вложение 1945597


 На его месте стоит "Корона новой Аркадии" Генуэзская 36

----------


## Скрытик

Вот пару интересных фото 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=159683970741505&set=o.168792266481678&ref=nf
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=159683874074848&set=o.168792266481678&ref=nf
Правда подписи оба 64й год, с трудом верится что так быстро отстроили.

----------


## mlch

> Вот пару интересных фото 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=159683970741505&set=o.168792266481678&ref=nf
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=159683874074848&set=o.168792266481678&ref=nf
> Правда подписи оба 64й год, с трудом верится что так быстро отстроили.


 На втором фото - афиша фильма Три плюс два, который вышел на экраны в 1963-м. Так что вполне вероятно, что второй снимок действительно 1964-го.
А вот первый, вероятнее всего - более ранний.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Подскажите, эта табличка дореволюционная или более поздних времен?
На ней написано: Дача (и?) Куяльник. Номер не виден.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

Народ, а был ли Гагарин в Одессе? Если был то есть ли фото?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> 
> Народ, а был ли Гагарин в Одессе? Если был то есть ли фото?


 В Одессе жила его троюродная тетя Аграфена Абрамовна.

----------


## VHana

Что это за печатки такие на домах? Может уровень над морем?

----------


## mlch

> Вложение 1947541Вложение 1947543
> 
> Что это за печатки такие на домах? Может уровень над морем?


 Это - триангуляционные марки.
Они занесены в соответствующие реестры, где указаны их точные географические координаты и высоты над уровнем моря.
Используются, как базовые точки для проведения топографических съемок.

----------


## Скрытик

А на Астрономической обсерватории в парке Шевченко есть так называемый Репер, координаты которого известны с огромной точностью и занесены в астрономические справочники. И мне всегда было смешно, как наши картографисты искажали настоящие координаты городов, типа что бы при атомной бомбардировке враги промазали  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> В Одессе жила его троюродная тетя Аграфена Абрамовна.


  А есть что то интересное о тете, кроме факта что она жила в Одессе?

----------


## OMF

> А на Астрономической обсерватории в парке Шевченко есть так называемый Репер, координаты которого известны с огромной точностью и занесены в астрономические справочники. И мне всегда было смешно, как наши картографисты искажали настоящие координаты городов, типа что бы при атомной бомбардировке враги промазали


 Эти данные, как и все точные картографические данные, были совершенно секретными. Для открытой публикации точных координат не было.

----------


## VicTur

> А на Астрономической обсерватории в парке Шевченко есть так называемый Репер, координаты которого известны с огромной точностью и занесены в астрономические справочники. И мне всегда было смешно, как наши картографисты искажали настоящие координаты городов, типа что бы при атомной бомбардировке враги промазали


 Вот этот репер:

----------


## mlch

> Эти данные, как и все точные картографические данные, были совершенно секретными. Для открытой публикации точных координат не было.


 Для жителей СССР они, безусловно, были секретными.  :smileflag: 
Для военных и разведчиков "вероятного противника" - вряд ли.

----------


## Пушкин

> Для жителей СССР они, безусловно, были секретными. 
> Для военных и разведчиков "вероятного противника" - вряд ли.


  Кто то выкладывал подробные карты Одессы с печатями Иерусалимского университета :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Кто то выкладывал подробные карты Одессы с печатями Иерусалимского университета


 Была выложена карта Дитерикса, 1894-го года, переведенная на иврит.
Думаю, что в соответствующих ведомствах имелись и имеются более свежие источники.  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Была выложена карта Дитерикса, 1894-го года, переведенная на иврит.
> Думаю, что в соответствующих ведомствах имелись и имеются более свежие источники.


  Вот эта...

----------


## mlch

> Вложение 1949640 Вот эта...


 Именно эта.

----------


## Прометей

подскажите, чья это была дача?
ул. Солнечная 10а

----------


## translator

> сделал раскадровку фильма "Человек с киноаппаратом"


 Не сильно хорошо. Чем делали?

----------


## translator

> Вложение 1947541Вложение 1947543
> Что это за печатки такие на домах? Может уровень над морем?


 Это геодезические реперы. Второго класса. Используются только для привязки по высоте. На топографической карте обычно не отмечаются.
Часто в качестве реперов используются массивные сооружения с известной высокой — памятники, колокольни, отдельно стоящие камни...



> Это - триангуляционные марки.
> Они занесены в соответствующие реестры, где указаны их точные географические координаты и высоты над уровнем моря.
> Используются, как базовые точки для проведения топографических съемок.


 Про "триангуляционные" вы загнули, а остальное — чистая правда.

Триангуляционные знаки (они тоже "реперы", но первого класса) выглядят иначе — они обычно оборудуются на свободном пространстве, чтобы на них можно было установить рейку. Выглядят как бетонный "пенёк" с полусферой наверху (в населенных пунктах) или как пирамида (ферма) с квадратом на вершине (с полях такие стоят). На топографических картах отмечаются черной точкой с цифрой (высота в Балтийской системе). Являются точкой в трех измерениях.

И смысл триангулятора в том, что с данной точки видны все следующие окружающие триангуляторы (часто при ровном рельефе на расстоянии десятка километров), т.е. они все находятся в пределах прямой видимости друг от друга и можно визировать, что практически невозможно в городских условиях с реперами в стенах зданий.
Реперы в зданиях используются в качестве локальной метки высоты при застройке данного квартала.

Еще раз сравним первый со вторым.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Не сильно хорошо. Чем делали?


 Делал сначала в медиаплеере классик, в Лайт Элое более точно выбираются кадры. Уже сделал у себя подборку.. Может выложу обновления. Фильм у меня 3 гигабайта занимает, кстати.

----------


## mlch

> Про "триангуляционные" вы загнули, а остальное — чистая правда.
> 
> Триангуляционные знаки (они тоже "реперы", но первого класса) выглядят иначе — они обычно оборудуются на свободном пространстве, чтобы на них можно было установить рейку. Выглядят как бетонный "пенёк" с полусферой наверху (в населенных пунктах) или как пирамида (ферма) с квадратом на вершине (с полях такие стоят). На топографических картах отмечаются черной точкой с цифрой (высота в Балтийской системе). Являются точкой в трех измерениях.
> 
> И смысл триангулятора в том, что с данной точки видны все следующие окружающие триангуляторы (часто при ровном рельефе на расстоянии десятка километров), т.е. они все находятся в пределах прямой видимости друг от друга и можно визировать, что практически невозможно в городских условиях с реперами в стенах зданий.
> Реперы в зданиях используются в качестве локальной метки высоты при застройке данного квартала.
> 
> Еще раз сравним первый со вторым.


 Спасибо за уточнение. 
Я не профессионал в этом вопросе. Так что геодезические марки с триангуляционными реперами путаю иногда.

----------


## malyutka_e

Радиоактивное мыло ! Очень полезное.

----------


## VicTur

27 декабря прошлого года я фотографировал это здание на Троицкой, 43б:



Не так давно я, пересматривая свои снимки, решил рассмотреть элементы лепнины при увеличении. На щите под крышей я обнаружил то, чего не замечал раньше, а именно дату:





К сожалению, при приближении резкость снимков теряется, и дату нельзя рассмотреть толком. Но мне упорно кажется, что вторая цифра — девятка, и дата эта — 1956 год (sic!).

Три дня назад я наконец-то снова добрался до тех мест, чтобы получше рассмотреть щит с датой. Но вместо щита я обнаружил лишь его остатки:


Теперь меня мучает загадка этой даты. Кто что думает по этому поводу? Может, у кого-то есть фото лучшего качества?

----------


## Antique

> Кто что думает по этому поводу?


 Очередной автограф реставраторов? В Одессе на мельнице Вайнштейна и Александровской сьезжей части тоже советские даты. В других городах тоже такая практика существовала.

----------


## VicTur

> Очередной автограф реставраторов? В Одессе на мельнице Вайнштейна и Александровской сьезжей части тоже советские даты. В других городах тоже такая практика существовала.


 Да, такая мысль мне в голову приходила.

----------


## malyutka_e

У В. Пилявского читаем, что это доходный дом общества взаимного вспомоществования приказчиков евреев, 1901-1903, арх. Рейхенберг

----------


## mlch

Случайно наткнулся на такой вот сайт: http://alyoshin.ru/Files/publika/yasievich/yasievich_ukr_10.html а там вот такие старые снимки одесского цирка:




brassl - лови!  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Ви таки будете смеяться, но эти фото в нашем архиве с 29 июня в папке Интерьеры  :smileflag: 
Ну а теперь серьезно, лучше два раза ссылку получить чем ни одного.
Есть немного дополнений, но так... радикально нового  ничего пока нет. Ищем  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Я пока все просмотреть физически не могу  :smileflag: 
На фейсбуке 2 репродукции картин Айвазовского выложили сегодня, вид бульвара с моря - есть такое?

----------


## mlch

> Ви таки будете смеяться, но эти фото в нашем архиве с 29 июня в папке Интерьеры 
> Ну а теперь серьезно, лучше два раза ссылку получить чем ни одного.
> Есть немного дополнений, но так... радикально нового  ничего пока нет. Ищем


 А я искал в папке "Коблевская"

----------


## VicTur

> brassl - лови!


 Вы уверены, что это интерьер нашего цирка? Учитывая, что в статье рядом с этим фото расположено другое, и подпись у этого соседнего фото ошибочна...

----------


## mlch

> Вы уверены, что это интерьер нашего цирка? Учитывая, что в статье рядом с этим фото расположено другое, и подпись у этого соседнего фото ошибочна...


 Не уверен. 
Похоже, что Вы правы. Не помню я ничего похожего в нашем цирке.
Просто увидел подпись и скопировал. 
Наивный я и доверчивый.

----------


## Antique

Допустим подписи под фото - ошибка сканировшего. Но в книге есть ещё ошибка автора, она касается скетинг ринка. Утверждается, что здание было построено для него, однако изначально это был театр, но его переоборудовали, под скетинг-ринк, а после революции вернули старое предназначение. В книге же ошибочно указывается, что здание изначально построено под скетинг-ринк.

----------


## SaMoVar

Цирк же перестраивался. Может это "ранний" вариант...

----------


## Antique

> Цирк же перестраивался. Может это "ранний" вариант...


  Всё дело в том, что это может быть любой цирк (а может и не цирк, а кинотеатр), так как у этой (и ещё одной) фотографии подпись от предыдущей пары фото.

----------


## exse

1941. Одесса? Памятник может быть "типовой" и мне кажется что я его где-то видел (в санатории?), но уже без Сталина.

----------


## OdGen

такой памятник был в частности в нынешнем санатории "Черное море" (Дачный переулок). Если пройти несколько метров по главной аллее, можно увидеть его пъедестал.

----------


## TrinCh

> 1941. Одесса? Памятник может быть "типовой" и мне кажется что я его где-то видел (в санатории?), но уже без Сталина.


 без Сталина, но с детьми до сих пор сидит в санатории Одесса))
а проект таки типовый
вот, например:

----------


## OdGen

> 27 декабря прошлого года я фотографировал это здание на Троицкой, 43б:
> Вложение 1957911
> 
> ...
> Теперь меня мучает загадка этой даты. Кто что думает по этому поводу? Может, у кого-то есть фото лучшего качества?


 


> У В. Пилявского читаем, что это доходный дом общества взаимного вспомоществования приказчиков евреев, 1901-1903, арх. Рейхенберг


 общество приказчиков-евреев располагалось в этом здании с 1899/1900 года:

Троицкая, 39/41 (угол Алекс. проспекта) 
Ралли П. и М.
Вся Одесса на 1899 г.

Троицкая, 39/41 (угол Алекс. проспекта)  
общество приказчиков-евреев
1900

Троицкая, 43 (угол Алекс. проспекта)
общество взаимного вспомоществования приказчиков-евреев
1910-е годы

Общество купило дом и построило на его месте новый.

----------


## Прометей

*Городской общественно-культурный центр с международным конгресс-холлом*



Дом Ру́ссова 

Видео реконструкции:
http://video.glasweb.com/video-news/реконструкция-дома-руссова/

http://www.incordevelop.com.ua/projects/perspective/kvartal_/

Как вам это чудище?

----------


## Скрытик

Они что - окончательно попухли???

----------


## Прометей

> Они что - окончательно попухли???


 когда увидел этот цирк-шапито и прочёл Дом Руссова, чуть не попырхнулся. Видимо у Тарпана и Ко крыша поехала

----------


## FREЙЯ

> *Городской общественно-культурный центр с международным конгресс-холлом*
> 
> 
> 
> Дом Ру́ссова 
> 
> Видео реконструкции:
> http://video.glasweb.com/video-news/реконструкция-дома-руссова/
> 
> ...


 Где нибудь можно подписаться, чтоб этого не было?

----------


## Vol De Mar

> когда увидел этот цирк-шапито и прочёл Дом Руссова, чуть не попырхнулся. Видимо у Тарпана и Ко крыша поехала


 Дык они под шумок еще пару "ветхих зданий" хотят прихватить.

----------


## Лысый0

> Это - триангуляционные марки.
> Они занесены в соответствующие реестры, где указаны их точные географические координаты и высоты над уровнем моря.
> Используются, как базовые точки для проведения топографических съемок.


 Репера или отметки для геодезистов.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> *Городской общественно-культурный центр с международным конгресс-холлом*
> 
> 
> 
> Дом Ру́ссова 
> 
> Видео реконструкции:
> http://video.glasweb.com/video-news/реконструкция-дома-руссова/
> 
> ...


 А почему чудовище!?-Ведь здание отреставрируют и вместе с тем добявят новшество.Очень современно и вместе с тем остаётся красивейший фасад.Всё равно лучше чем если бы здание уничтожили  совсем!В Лондоне тоже поначалу возмущались Mary Axe .Но потом он так вписался в центр,что и центр Лондона без него и представить нельзя.Зачем же быть такими ортодоксами?

----------


## Antique

> А почему чудовище!?-Ведь здание отреставрируют и вместе с тем добявят новшество.Очень современно и вместе с тем остаётся красивейший фасад.Всё равно лучше чем если бы здание уничтожили  совсем!


 А почему бы при реставрации картин не дорисовывать что то своё? Можно превратить Мону Лизу в блондинку, всё равно лучше, чем не отреставрированная.

----------


## mlch

> *Городской общественно-культурный центр с международным конгресс-холлом*
> 
> 
> 
> Дом Ру́ссова 
> 
> Видео реконструкции:
> http://video.glasweb.com/video-news/реконструкция-дома-руссова/
> 
> ...


 Они прилетели?

----------


## Скрытик

Деревья на крыше дома это еще один ужас 
Походу никто не заметил ограду вокруг соборки - ее уже тоже приватизировали???

----------


## Trs

Дожили. Упорно непринимаемый мною питерский "Охта-центр" ре*ИНКОР*нировался в Одессе. Это же к чертям половина видов центра. Целое каре зданий - в хлам. Соборка безнадёжно испорчена. Горсад, вид на Оперный от морского музея, перспектива Дерибасовской... И это ещё не самое худшее - ведь если эту гадость удастся осуществить, то на неё точно не остановятся.

----------


## Скрытик

И у этих мразей хватает совести собирать средства на "восстановление" дома Руссова???

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Понимаю, что это картинка, но впечатление, что и Преображенской не должно быть - не вижу трамваев за оградкой! 
Может быть в Лондоне это уродство и нравится некоторым, но у нас уж точно не понравится не только в реале, но и на картинке! Ужас и позор!

----------


## Antique

Маргинальное строение вырисовывается. Непонятно, зачем тогда строить декорацию дома Руссова, на фоне металлической сферы она выглядит комично.

----------


## Пушкин

Ужас, просто Нью - Васюки. Одессой там и не пахнет...

----------


## Antique

> В Лондоне тоже поначалу возмущались Mary Axe .Но потом он так вписался в центр,что и центр Лондона без него и представить нельзя.Зачем же быть такими ортодоксами?


  Там за кадром осталось ещё штук десять подобных небоскрёбов. Хотя англичане конечно неортодоксы. Место для делового центра не самое подходящее.  Зачем повторять глупости других?

----------


## malyutka_e

Глазырин никогда не отличался "умом и сообразительностью".

----------


## VicTur

> Зачем же быть такими ортодоксами?


 То, что вы называете ортодоксальностью, я называю художественным вкусом и чувством меры.

----------


## Trs

№2236-01р від 28.10.2010р.

Про тимчасове закриття руху автотранспорту по вул. Заславського (на ділянці від будинку №7 до будинку №11)

Розпорядження
Одеського міського голови
№2236-01р від 28.10.2010р.


Про тимчасове закриття руху
автотранспорту по вул. Заславського
(на ділянці від будинку №7 до будинку №11)

Відповідно до ст. 42 Закону України «Про місцеве самоврядування в Україні», ст.ст. 6, 26 Закону України «Про дорожній рух», у зв’язку з будівництвом багатоповерхового жилого будинку по вул. Заславського, 9:

1. Відділу ДАІ м. Одеси при УДАІ ГУМВС України в Одеській області (Кузнєцов В.В.) узгодити тимчасове закриття руху автотранспорту по вул. Заславського (на ділянці від будинку №7 до будинку №11) у термін з 01.11.2010 року по 01.10.2013 року.

2. Обслуговуючому кооперативу «Житлово-будівельне товариство «Віндзор» (Дмитренко Н.П.) та ПП «Фірма «Кворум» (Якіменко І.Г.) виконати роботи з будівництва житлового комплексу та встановити огорожу з метою перекриття руху автотранспорту за адресою: м. Одеса, вул. Заславського, 9 у зазначений термін.

3. КП «Спеціалізований монтажний експлуатаційний підрозділ» (Чердаклієв Ю.С.) встановити дорожні знаки згідно зі схемою, погодженою відділом ДАІ м. Одеси при УДАІ ГУМВС України в Одеській області.

4. Інспекції з благоустрою міста Одеської міської ради (Штогрін І.Д.) видати дозвіл на встановлення огорожі на місці проведення робіт.

5. Управлінню інформації Одеської міської ради (Щеглов Е.В.) сповістити населення про тимчасове закриття руху автотранспорту по вул. Заславського (на ділянці від будинку №7 до будинку №11).

6. Контроль за виконанням цього розпорядження покласти на заступника міського голови Кучука М.І.



Е. Гурвіц

 источник

фото, снятое летом, прилагаю.

----------


## Прометей

> №2236-01р від 28.10.2010р.
> 
> Про тимчасове закриття руху автотранспорту по вул. Заславського (на ділянці від будинку №7 до будинку №11)
> 
> Розпорядження
> Одеського міського голови
> №2236-01р від 28.10.2010р.


  а что будут строить на Заславского 9? Сколько лазил по  инету, ничего не нашёл

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-44. 
Может кто опознает? Насыпь довольно высокая...

----------


## Прометей

> Одесса 41-44. 
> Может кто опознает? Насыпь довольно высокая...


 по наличию 4-х этажного дома, логично предположить, что окрестности ЖД вокзала.

----------


## Ellsara

> а что будут строить на Заславского 9? Сколько лазил по  инету, ничего не нашёл


 "О согласовании места расположения объекта и предоставления согласия ЧП «Фирма «КВОРУМ» на разработку проекта землеустройства по отводу земельного участка в аренду, по адресу: г. Одесса, ул. Заславского, 9, для строительства 2-секционного 9-этажного жилого дома с мансардой, встроенными офисными помещениями и подземным паркингом"

http://www0.odessa.ua/acts/council/17728/

----------


## Antique

> Одесса 41-44. 
> Может кто опознает? Насыпь довольно высокая...Вложение 1965002


 Водянная балка возле Слободки (Краснослободской спуск)




> по наличию 4-х этажного дома, логично предположить, что окрестности ЖД вокзала.


  В Окрестностях ЖД вокзала в направлении ЖД ветки как раз одноэтажная застройка, так как конец города. Там трёхэтажные дома только на Сахалинчике и аж за обл. архивом на Куликовском переулке. Но по правде говоря данные здания двух -трёх этажные, но видимо с обратной стороны склон понижается и с тыльной стороны дома четырёхэтажные.

----------


## Скрытик

Мне кажется это пересыпский мост, не представляю где еще поезда на насыпи ходили.

----------


## Antique

> Мне кажется это пересыпский мост, не представляю где еще поезда на насыпи ходили.


 Ну например здесь
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36571867

А на заднем плане эти здания:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36571704

см. мою версию.

----------


## Скрытик

Я когда писал не видел этой версии  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Я когда писал не видел этой версии


 Я так и подумал. Находить разгадки очень  помогают бесценные фотоснимки Люфтваффе. По современной карте я бы может и не нашёл, так-как уже исчезло большинство характерных зданий, которые можно увидеть на снимке-загадке.

----------


## Maksy

> "О согласовании места расположения объекта и предоставления согласия ЧП «Фирма «КВОРУМ» на разработку проекта землеустройства по отводу земельного участка в аренду, по адресу: г. Одесса, ул. Заславского, 9, для строительства 2-секционного 9-этажного жилого дома с мансардой, встроенными офисными помещениями и подземным паркингом"
> 
> http://www0.odessa.ua/acts/council/17728/


  мансарду как водится сделают двухэтажной, плюс техэтаж, а то какая мансарда без техэтажа...
интересно, сколько лет пройдёт, перед тем как начнут сносить высотные дома в центре. Или не так, увидим ли мы как сносят высотные дома...?

----------


## Скрытик

А я возмущался 8-этажкой Тарпана на Тираспольской. А как же запрет на строительство домов больше 6 этажей с фасада? Сколько еще таких потерь будет

----------


## Пушкин

А вы заметили что на том сайте нет проекта "Большой Московской", по моему его переделывают, достройка дополнительных этажей хорошо видна из "Пузатой Хаты"...

----------


## Richard

Зато вот есть и хорошая нововсть:



> 2 декабря Верховная Рада Украины приняла Закон "О внесении изменений в некоторые законодательные акты Украины относительно прибрежных защитных полос", сообщает информационное управление ведомства.
> 
> Согласно принятому закону, вдоль морей и вокруг морских заливов и лиманов устанавливается прибрежная защитная полоса шириной не менее двух километров от уреза воды. В пределах прибрежной защитной полосы морей и вокруг морских заливов и лиманов устанавливается пляжная зона, ширина которой определяется в зависимости от ландшафтно-формирующей деятельности моря, но не менее 100 метров от уреза воды.К побережью морей, морских заливов и лиманов в пределах пляжной зоны обеспечивается беспрепятственный и бесплатный доступ граждан для общего водопользования, кроме земельных участков, на которых расположены гидротехнические, гидрометрических и линейных сооружений, санатории и другие лечебно-оздоровительные учреждения, детские оздоровительные лагеря.  Строительство других сооружений законопроектом не предусмтрено.


 Теперь стройке под санаторием Россия,которая была то "берегоукрепляющим сооружением", то "подземным тоннелем для автотранспорта" кранты!  Закроют нафиг!

----------


## Скрытик

> Я так и подумал. Находить разгадки очень  помогают бесценные фотоснимки Люфтваффе. По современной карте я бы может и не нашёл, так-как уже исчезло большинство характерных зданий, которые можно увидеть на снимке-загадке.


 И все же у меня возникли сомнения. По гугл-мэп пытался представить себе - не получается это Краснослободской спуск. Скорее это начало насыпи над Известковой улицей. Смутила развязка жд путей справа вверху на снимке. Нет такого в районе суконки.

----------


## Скрытик

> Зато вот есть и хорошая нововсть:
> 
> Теперь стройке под санаторием Россия,которая была то "берегоукрепляющим сооружением", то "подземным тоннелем для автотранспорта" кранты!  Закроют нафиг!


  Я не знаю что они там дополняли, но 100метровая зона действует уже много лет, могу найти ссылку на действующий закон, и увы ничего не останавливало никого.

----------


## Скрытик

> А вы заметили что на том сайте нет проекта "Большой Московской", по моему его переделывают, достройка дополнительных этажей хорошо видна из "Пузатой Хаты"...


  Есть. Только название другое.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Ну например здесь
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36571867
> 
> А здания на заднем плане эти здания:
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36571704
> 
> см. мою версию.


 
Всё верно. Фото сделано с самолёта, который пролетает как раз над хлебозаводом. Развилка железной дороги там есть. (Место моих детских игр). Высокие здания сохранились. Вот фото тех времен и вид современный. Хорошо просматриваются контуры всех зданий, от угла, до 4-х этажного вверху.

----------


## Прометей

> А вы заметили что на том сайте нет проекта "Большой Московской", по моему его переделывают, достройка дополнительных этажей хорошо видна из "Пузатой Хаты"...


 http://www.incordevelop.com.ua/projects/inprogress/bolhajamoskovskaj/

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Приветствую!
Не знаю,были  ли здесь эти фотографии,но..........вот:

*Иллюстрированный путеводитель по Одессе (издание Д. Вайнера, 1901)*

http://lingvik.livejournal.com/8600.html

----------


## Пушкин

> http://www.incordevelop.com.ua/projects/inprogress/bolhajamoskovskaj/


 Не заметил в других проектах, спасибо.

----------


## translator

*Мощный удар архитектурой по эстетическому рецептору!*



> И у этих мразей хватает совести собирать средства на "восстановление" дома Руссова???


 Куда они втулят этот "памятнег" (слева)? Очередное творение "Токарева ибн Глазырина"? Там и так тесно! Еще и забор придумали.
И сколько надо пямятников на одном пятачке? Там же до Воронцова 50 метров!
Где парковаться?
Куда троллейбусы девать?
Маршрутки?
Пешеходов?
Куда они собираются переносить весь остальной транспорт?

Оно все красиво смотрится на рендере, но в жизни это будет иметь вид переполненной кладовки и теснота будет такая же, как на Греческой возле "Афины" со стороны "Антошки".
Дополним картинку. Представим еще 3 будки с шаурмой, пьяных парковщиков, цыган, кучу народу, 2 маршрутки (Богданы), лотки с газетами и пополнение мобилок... летом еще добавятся лари мороженого, нищие под стеной... перуанцы рядом поют... грязь на тротуаре... и потеки на стенах здания. Так наш "сферический конь в вакууме" будет иметь нормальный вид, как через год эксплуатации. Но кто об этом думает? Тут надо бабки пилить.

Красата!
Мы достойны нашего правительства!

----------


## TrinCh

> Зато вот есть и хорошая нововсть:
> Теперь стройке под санаторием Россия,которая была то "берегоукрепляющим сооружением", то "подземным тоннелем для автотранспорта" кранты!  Закроют нафиг!


 юристы поправят, но насколько я понимаю закон обратной силы не имеет. т.е. если ранее были получены все разрешительные документы, то ничто не будет мешать портить морской фасад города как и было запланировано.
кстати из закона "В пределах существующих населенных пунктов прибрежная защитная полоса устанавливается с учетом градостроительной документации. Прибрежные защитные полосы устанавливаются согласно отдельным проектам землеустройства." и понимай как хочешь.

----------


## Пушкин

> юристы поправят, но насколько я понимаю закон обратной силы не имеет. т.е. если ранее были получены все разрешительные документы, то ничто не будет мешать портить морской фасад города как и было запланировано.
> кстати из закона "В пределах существующих населенных пунктов прибрежная защитная полоса устанавливается с учетом градостроительной документации. Прибрежные защитные полосы устанавливаются согласно отдельным проектам землеустройства." и понимай как хочешь.


  Можно посмотреть глубже - каким образом передавалась (продавалась) земля и если даже на первом этапе есть явные нарушения закона или подзаконных актов, то... Хотя человечик непосредственно участвовавший в подготовке и реализация дейсва под названием Псевдоаукцион и срубивший при этом не мало, сейчас депутат горисполкома от партии Регионови директор одного из коммунальных предприятий...

----------


## OdGen

Строили, строят и будут строить.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.incordevelop.com.ua/projects/perspective/kvartal_/

Народ, пора опять на защиту города вставать!

----------


## SaMoVar

> 1941. Одесса? Памятник может быть "типовой" и мне кажется что я его где-то видел (в санатории?), но уже без Сталина.
> Вложение 1960991


 Парк Шевченко. Около нынешнего памятника Шевченко.

----------


## Скрытик

Мы уже 2 дня это обсуждаем ((

----------


## SaMoVar

Капец. Бизнес-центр нужно выносить за черту исторической части города. Я готов участвовать в любых движениях по остановке строительства этого уродства! А также за снос тех чудовищ, которых уже навтыкали. Я занят сейчас был - вот и захожу редко. Но ради такого дела всё брошу.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Одесса 41-44. 
> Может кто опознает? Насыпь довольно высокая...
> Вложение 1965002


 А есть еще фотографии из этой серии ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Парк Шевченко. Около нынешнего памятника Шевченко.


  На месте памятника Шевченко раньше было пустое место.

----------


## Agnessa

Нашла фотографии Приюта для престарелых французов (посты на эту тему на 304 стр.). №2 - 1903, здание только что построено. №№1, 3, 4 - 2003 год, незадолго до разрушения и руины.

----------


## Antique

Что за предназначение у этого сооружения (1913-1914- й г.)?


мне кажется, что это санузел, так как над одной из дверей расположена следующая надпись:

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Подскажите пожалуйста,кто знает,что было  на месте руин,на Ланжероновском спуске,под теперешним Литературным музеем?

----------


## malyutka_e

Одесская открытка 1921 года.

----------


## Maksy

> Что за предназначение у этого сооружения (1913-1914- й г.)?
> 
> 
> мне кажется, что это санузел, так как над одной из дверей расположена следующая надпись:


  Насколько я помню это туалет таки есть. Рядом там расположен дом типа барак, да и в окрестных домах туалеты приспособленные. Ну кроме большого, на заднем плане.

----------


## Пушкин

> Подскажите пожалуйста,кто знает,что было  на месте руин,на Ланжероновском спуске,под теперешним Литературным музеем?


  Вроде там была мечеть...
http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/00286_04_Old_Mosque/flash/index.html
http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/00286_01_Old_Mosque/flash/index.html
http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/00286_02_Old_Mosque/flash/index.html 
С удовольствием там бы полазил с фотоаппаратом, даже знаю примерно как туда попасть...

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Вроде там была мечеть...
> http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/00286_04_Old_Mosque/flash/index.html
> http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/00286_01_Old_Mosque/flash/index.html
> http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/00286_02_Old_Mosque/flash/index.html 
> С удовольствием там бы полазил с фотоаппаратом, даже знаю примерно как туда попасть...


 Ух ты класс-Спасибо!

----------


## Maksy

> Вроде там была мечеть...
> http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/00286_04_Old_Mosque/flash/index.html
> http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/00286_01_Old_Mosque/flash/index.html
> http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/00286_02_Old_Mosque/flash/index.html 
> С удовольствием там бы полазил с фотоаппаратом, даже знаю примерно как туда попасть...


 Это не сложно, если я чего-то не забыл. 
Заходим к туалетам, что под думской, идём прямо вдоль забора мерии, приходим к Трубам! Там начинается забор литературного музея. Вдоль него выходим прямо к мечети. Но я там не был лет 15, еслитам нет прохода, можно пройти через гаражи бывшей мореходки

----------


## Richard

> Насколько я помню это туалет таки есть. Рядом там расположен дом типа барак, да и в окрестных домах туалеты приспособленные. Ну кроме большого, на заднем плане.


  +1 Это территория нанешней школы "Астр", ранее занимаемя городком для детей иностранцев, в основном испанцев, борцов с режимом Франко. Представляла собой скопище маленьких домиков, остатки которых сейчас занимают детские группы садика и их школа. На территории кстати сохранились красивые ажурные металлические столбы-мачты придорожного освещения.

----------


## Antique

> +1 Это территория нанешней школы "Астр", ранее занимаемя городком для детей иностранцев, в основном испанцев, борцов с режимом Франко. Представляла собой скопище маленьких домиков, остатки которых сейчас занимают детские группы садика и их школа. На территории кстати сохранились красивые ажурные металлические столбы-мачты придорожного освещения.


 Это не территория АСТРа - бывшему интернату в своё время отдали только часть коттеджей (штук восемь) и они в недурном состоянии (хотябы снаружи).




> На территории кстати сохранились красивые ажурные металлические столбы-мачты придорожного освещения.


 За территорией кстати тоже.

----------


## Richard

> Это не территория АСТРа - бывшему интернату в своё время отдали только часть коттеджей (штук восемь).


 Это таки АСТР.  :smileflag:  Этот бывший сортир находится аккурат за зданием группы детского сада, куда я вожу дочку. Хотя возможно это обратная часть этого домика, выходящая на территорию юракадемии или жилых зданий по Пионерской. ЕМНИП со стороны АСТРА над дверью остатки надписи "МУЖСКОЕ"

----------


## malyutka_e

Русский в 1912 году театр был еще и автомобильным салоном.

----------


## Antique

Вот часть особняков бывшего интерната, туда не попасть так просто. Особняки свободно расположены, судя по снимкам изначально между ними располагались огороды. Это не дачный посёлок, до революции здесь жили люди, по одной из версий - семьи офицеров кадетского корпуса и артучилища.









остальные за деревьями.

----------


## SaMoVar

> На месте памятника Шевченко раньше было пустое место.


 На месте памятника было пусто.
Справа и слева от лестницы  (или только с одной стороны) сидели на лавочках парочки такие.

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще один привет из прошлого.

----------


## exse

> А есть еще фотографии из этой серии ?


 Именно этот разбомбленный состав:


Одесситы явно  "тянут" что-то полезное в хозяйстве.

У меня есть еще фото подорванных составов в предместьях Одессы, но привязку к месту по ним произвести невозможно, да и никому в этой теме они неинтересны. Некоторые люфт-снимки я уже  размещал в этой теме, один-два так и не опознались.

Еще одна опознайка. Может ли это быть Одессой?

----------


## Скрытик

Тарпан испугался - на сайте поменяли фотографии.  :smileflag: 
Вот мрази! Но гугл в кеше все равно сохранил его больные фантазии...
http://www.incordevelop.com.ua/projects/perspective/kvartal_/

----------


## Прометей

> Тарпан испугался - на сайте поменяли фотографии. 
> Вот мрази! Но гугл в кеше все равно сохранил его больные фантазии...
> http://www.incordevelop.com.ua/projects/perspective/kvartal_/


 фото убрал, но в своих наполеоновских планах (сравнимых с поджогом Москвы) эти больные фантазии всё равно остались

----------


## София Павловна

> Еще одна опознайка. Может ли это быть Одессой?
> Вложение 1968881


 Вот такие места поклонения были и есть кое-где. Судя по лошадям пасущимся на заднем фоне, мне кажется,что это какая-то деревенька или пгт (по фото время вроде не такое уж и давнее),могу конечно ошибаться.. Например Коблево,там вроде и сейчас ещё стоит вождь,а вообще в такой же позе Ильич стоит в Вилково,вот только это не оттуда его рука к нам простирается с фото))).

----------


## mlch

> Еще одна опознайка. Может ли это быть Одессой?
> Вложение 1968881


 Таких Ильичей стояло по стране даже не сотни. А тысячи. Так что может быть и Одессой. А может быть и Кацапетовкой.  :smileflag:

----------


## exse

> Вот такие места поклонения были и есть кое-где. Судя по лошадям пасущимся на заднем фоне, мне кажется,что это какая-то деревенька или пгт (по фото время вроде не такое уж и давнее),могу конечно ошибаться.


 Фото 41 года. Насчет деревеньки. Думаю, что про фото "пересыпского" или "дерибасовского" Ильича вы сказали бы то же самое - у них тоже был фон неказист.

Спасибо Вам и mlch за ликбез по поводу массовости Ильичей - не знал и даже не догадывался! Но я надеялся, что его по фону ОПОЗНАЮТ. Ну, нет - так нет.

----------


## VicTur

> Еще один привет из прошлого.


 Я ошибаюсь или это Пересыпь?

----------


## VicTur

> Приветствую!
> Не знаю,были  ли здесь эти фотографии,но..........вот:
> 
> *Иллюстрированный путеводитель по Одессе (издание Д. Вайнера, 1901)*
> 
> http://lingvik.livejournal.com/8600.html


 Часть этих фотографий уже у brassl'а на Одессастори.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Я ошибаюсь или это Пересыпь?


 Это Б.Арнаутская, между Екатерининской и Ришельевской. А на Пересыпи другая надпись))

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот какой домик был на месте "пожарки" на Прохоровской. Качество, правда, неважное

----------


## Sergio_Good

> 1941. Одесса? Памятник может быть "типовой" и мне кажется что я его где-то видел (в санатории?), но уже без Сталина.
> Вложение 1960991


 А не дом отдыха ли это на 10 станции Фонтана?

----------


## malyutka_e

Это вид с "Акапулько"

----------


## malyutka_e

> Так Вы ж скажите, где это? Интересно же


 Это вид с "Акапулько"

----------


## malyutka_e

> Театр на Большом Фонтане, он же кинотеатр "Золотой Берег".


 Не правильный ответ.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Раз место оказалось интересным снял все соседние кадры.
> Вложение 1620037
> 
> Вложение 1620039
> 
> По место расположению ранее выложенных кадров никто не просветит, признаюсь, узнал не все.
> 
> Качаю другие фильмы, может еще что то попадется


 Это "швейцарская долина".

----------


## Прометей

> Это "швейцарская долина".


 склон ниже художественного музея?

----------


## malyutka_e

Да.

----------


## Прометей

> Да.


 а что в ней швейцарского?

----------


## malyutka_e

Нашел фото грустного льва со двора на Пушкинской. В котором конюшня 1847 года. Фото 2002 года.

----------


## malyutka_e

> а что в ней швейцарского?


  Сейчас уже ничего.

----------


## malyutka_e

Нашел в архиве такую фотографию. 29 марта 2002 года. Снимал из верхнего окошка колокольни собора. Дом Руссова как на ладони.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Добрый вечер!Не знаю,были ли в теме эти фотографии,но у меня вопрос,кто знает-ответьте пожалуйста!?-Где была дача Макареско и что это за "Пизанская башня" в далеке,за вышеупомянутой дачей?

----------


## Antique

> Где была дача Макареско


 Почему была? Она и сейчас существует. Адрес: Французский бульвар 37 на пересечении с Кирпичным переулком.




> и что это за "Пизанская башня" в далеке,за вышеупомянутой дачей?


 Стояла у кого-то на даче в парке. Утрачена.

----------


## Pinky

Почему была, она и сейчас есть. Кирпичный пер. угол Французского бульвара. 
А "Пизанская" Башня не сохранилась. Вроде что-то вроде водонапорной была.

----------


## VicTur

Уважаемые форумчане, каталог «Брами Одеси» наконец-то напечатан. Точную цену и места продажи я сообщу чуть позже, когда сам буду знать. Вошло в издание очень многое, а то, что по каким-либо причинам не вошло, я выложил здесь.

----------


## VicTur

> Добрый вечер!Не знаю,были ли в теме эти фотографии,но у меня вопрос,кто знает-ответьте пожалуйста!?-Где была дача Макареско и что это за "Пизанская башня" в далеке,за вышеупомянутой дачей?


 Да, эти виды есть на Одессастори. Собственно, наличие или отсутствие изображения вы можете сами проверять по каталогу, составляемому brassl'ом (рекомендую — очень хороший ресурс): http://www.odessastory.info/index.php?cat=10172.

----------


## Скрытик

А эти ворота есть в каталоге?
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=...68792266481678

----------


## VicTur

> А эти ворота есть в каталоге?
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=...68792266481678


 Да, безусловно.

----------


## mlch

Наконец-то на http://www.odessastory.info есть все альбомы по центру города. 
И, *вроде*, все доступны для выкладывания снимков зарегистрированными пользователями. :smileflag:

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Зато вот есть и хорошая нововсть:
> 
> Теперь стройке под санаторием Россия,которая была то "берегоукрепляющим сооружением", то "подземным тоннелем для автотранспорта" кранты!  Закроют нафиг!


 Ну закроют... А кто восстановит первоначальный вид - уберет бетонную подпорку склона, высадит срубленные деревья и т.д.!?

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Ну закроют... А кто восстановит первоначальный вид - уберет бетонную подпорку склона, высадит срубленные деревья и т.д.!?


 Именно!Помню Боделановский период,когда вместо экскалатора на Бульваре были руины,когда во многих районах города были остановлены стройки и на их месте(Пока его нафиг не выгнали)везде, либо были котлованы,либо обставленные подпорками старые фасады.

----------


## OdGen

> Нашел фото грустного льва со двора на Пушкинской. В котором конюшня 1847 года. Фото 2002 года.


 Спасибо за фото! Я побывал во дворе в четверг. Львы испарились, остались лишь грустные столбики. Наверное, в этом дворе их больше всего в Одессе.

----------


## Antique

Публикую фото сохранившихся коттеджей общества "Самопомощь" (1912-1914 гг.), на 5-й станции Фонтана. Не все знают об их существовании.

----------


## Antique

Так как можно размещать не больше 10-и изображений на сообщения, то пришлось разбить сообщение на части.  Котеджи имеют адреса по Сергея Варламова, Фонтанской дороге, Черняховаского,  Тополевой и Кленовой

----------


## Antique

Встречаются как одноэтажние, так и двухэтажные здания, некоторые достаточно крупные и могли бы быть общественными. Всё выполнено в стиле рационального модерна по большей части классицистической направленности. Внутреннее убранство различного уровня - встречаются деревянные и кованные перила, напольная плитка и лепнина, подьезды от тесных до просторных. 








санузел

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо!

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо!


  Вот ещё нашёл статью по посёлку Самопомощи.

http://www.dom.com.ua/item/75/article.htm

----------


## OdGen

спасибо

----------


## SaMoVar

Остановочный павильон "Монастырь" на даче Ковалевского приспосабливают под наливайку... Продолжаем терять....

----------


## Скрытик

> Остановочный павильон "Монастырь" на даче Ковалевского приспосабливают под наливайку... Продолжаем терять....


  А как кощунственно звучит - наливайка "У монастыря"  Такое впечатление что таки близится конец света ((((

----------


## SaMoVar

Ну, возможно, просто магазин всунут. Но всё-равно обидно.
Наливайка там рядышком. Зато - очень колоритная. Называется "Мутный глаз".

----------


## Maksy

Может я не первый кто обратил внимание на столбы. Их меняют в последнее время в центральной части города всё чаше и чаще. Я имею ввиду металлические столбы с чугунным основанием. Конечно они наверняка отслужили своё, но простояли намного больше большинства бетонных. 
Обидно чёрт побери, красивые столбы тихо меняют на бетонных уродов. Кстати в этом есть и экономический смысл, бетонный столб стоит до 3000 грн, а чугунный в ломе потянет на 6 тысяч наверняка.

----------


## J-sound

> Нашел фото грустного льва со двора на Пушкинской. В котором конюшня 1847 года. Фото 2002 года.


 Если можно, напишите номер дома, где находится этот двор, интересно всё таки...

----------


## МУЖ_ФОРУМЧАНКИ

давно хотел спросить у людей которые говорят за одессу, которую надо бэрэч...
что же такое быть одесситом ? и в частности  быть одесситом сегодня?
одесса которую мы не должны потерять - разве это дома и постройки?
дворики и развешеное белье на веревках через него?
весело-искаверканый русский язык переселенцев?
предприимчивость и торговля?


может что-то еще?

----------


## Antique

> одесса которую мы не должны потерять - разве это дома и постройки?


 безусловно




> что же такое быть одесситом ? и в частности  быть одесситом сегодня?


 Это такой вопрос на который можеть быть много разных ответов.

----------


## Sergey_L

На форумах Русского Фортификационного сайта обнаружил старую гравюру Одессы. Источник – польский журнал «Тыгодник иллюстрованый» 1850-х (?) годов. И фото румынского дота, у здания отдела кадров ЧМП. Вот ссылка на страницу http://www.fortification.ru/oldforum/index.php?action=vthread&forum=21&topic=2020.
Так же, кому интересно, в журнале "Танкомастер" №6,2006г есть большая статья об освобождении Одессы, с фотографиями. Журнал лежит здесь. http://www.bookshunt.ru/b46418_tankomaster__6_2006_g/download
Перезалил без рекламы сюда http://webfile.ru/4954986 
вес 37Мб.

----------


## Пушкин

> давно хотел спросить у людей которые говорят за одессу, которую надо бэрэч...
> что же такое быть одесситом ? и в частности  быть одесситом сегодня?
> одесса которую мы не должны потерять - разве это дома и постройки?
> дворики и развешеное белье на веревках через него?
> весело-искаверканый русский язык переселенцев?
> предприимчивость и торговля?
> 
> 
> может что-то еще?


  У Одессы есть голос, у Одессы есть сердце, у Одессы есть смех. Одесса-это не город ,это страна. Страна смеха счастья, радости, слез, любви.Здесь можно улыбнуться незнакомому человеку, на тебя не посмотрят искоса, тебе улыбнуться в ответ и помашут. Посмотрев на любого незнакомого тебе одессита, у тебя создается ощущение что ты его знаешь всю жизнь, будто он рос с тобой в одной квартирке, на одной улице, ели вы одно и тоже, читали одни и те же книги. А в каждом доме, памятнике заложена чья-то душа, чья-то частичка сердца. Здесь не бывает холодно, улыбки прохожих тебя согреют. Здесь не бывает пасмурно, все одесситы друг другу заменяют солнце...В мире есть мало городов, где архитектура имеет свою музыку, улицы - рассказывают, а с людьми можно вкусно поговорить.
Многие говорят что ТОЙ Одессы уже нет. Да нет некоторых памятников архитектуры и некоторых зданий. Но всё же большая часть Одессы осталась.
Этот город стал колыбелью многих вундеркиндов, которые стали учёными, поэтами, музыкантами и т.д. Дети, эту харизму впитывают не только с молоком матери, но и находясь в исторической среде, общаясь с людьми наделёнными харизмой одессизма.  Ну где ещё можно вдохнуть коктейль из запахов моря, акаций и южной степи? А люди, а рЭч?  Восходы, закаты, лиманы, а улицы которые рассказывают. А одесситки, которые самые девушки в мире и от сексуальности которых - просто бросает в дрож.  Очень бы хотелось, сохранить этот город для потомков и что бы Одесса не была только словом или надпесью на карте, а продолжала оставаться колыбелью хороших людей. 

*я люблю этот воздух просоленный,
гладь морскую,причалы в порту.
я люблю этот город особенный!
я горжусь,что в Одессе живу!
город мой с душой удивительной,
и сиреневым небом весной,
и во все времена независимый-
ты один в целом мире такой!
каждый камень-свидетель эпохи
каждый дом-немного музей
а какой удивительно тонкий
юмор только у наших людей!
тебе гении пели сонеты
и тобой восхищались цари
а твои благодарные дети
от врага тебя уберегли!
тебя помнят и любят в Нью-Йорке
Тель-Авиве,Сиднее,Москве,
во всем мире твои есть потомки,
что хранят тебе верность в душе!
ах Одесса!ах город мой сказочный,
тебе равных во век не сыскать!
и твоим красотам загадочным
еще многие лета блистать!*

----------


## OdGen

> Остановочный павильон "Монастырь" на даче Ковалевского приспосабливают под наливайку... Продолжаем терять....


 Решили взять пример с павильона на 9-й Фонтана. Павильон на 8-й Фонтана изгадили до неузнаваемости. Пару лет назад его отремонтировали, внутри выложили мозаикой. Все исписали, краской разрисовали, изгадили в буквальном смысле. Чему удивляться?

----------


## OdGen

> Если можно, напишите номер дома, где находится этот двор, интересно всё таки...


 Пушкинская, 19, между Жуковского и Бунина. В глубине двора на каменной стене вверху дата - "1849". По рассказам краеведов, раньше двор имел выход на улицу Польскую, но сейчас он застроен.

----------


## OdGen

> На форумах Русского Фортификационного сайта обнаружил старую гравюру Одессы. Источник – польский журнал «Тыгодник иллюстрованый» 1850-х (?) годов. И фото румынского дота, у здания отдела кадров ЧМП. Вот ссылка на страницу http://www.fortification.ru/oldforum/index.php?action=vthread&forum=21&topic=2020.
> Так же, кому интересно, в журнале "Танкомастер" №6,2006г есть большая статья об освобождении Одессы, с фотографиями. Журнал лежит здесь. http://www.bookshunt.ru/b46418_tankomaster__6_2006_g/download
> Перезалил без рекламы сюда http://webfile.ru/4954986 
> вес 37Мб.


 По поводу второго фото. Для кого-то это "дот перед отделом кадров ЧМП". А для меня - дот перед бывшем домом Толстых в Барятинском переулке, угол Маразлиевской. Во время оккупации Одессы Толстые приезжали сюда. Дочь Петра Сергеевича Толстого, Наталья была замужем за румынским генералом Романом, может, дот был предназначен их для их безопасности. Возможно, в доме размещался румынский комсостав, недалеко от штаба на той же Маразлиевской, м.б., жил комендант порта.

----------


## OdGen

> У Одессы есть голос, у Одессы есть сердце, у Одессы есть смех. Одесса-это не город ,это страна.<...>


 Хорошо сказано, уважаемый А.С.! Что тут добавить?!

----------


## Пушкин

> По поводу второго фото. Для кого-то это "дот перед отделом кадров ЧМП". А для меня - дот перед бывшем домом Толстых в Барятинском переулке, угол Маразлиевской. Во время оккупации Одессы Толстые приезжали сюда. Дочь Петра Сергеевича Толстого, Наталья была замужем за румынским генералом Романом, может, дот был предназначен их для их безопасности. Возможно, в доме размещался румынский комсостав, недалеко от штаба на той же Маразлиевской, м.б., жил комендант порта.


  Уважаемый OdGen, коль затронули Толстых, есть такой вопрос  к форумчанам или дискуссия к обсуждению. Не знаю можно ли в этой теме задавать или лучше в другой, но пока попробую тут: Дело касается первого герба Одессы, да да того самого герба который был принят в 1798 году и на котором красовался голубой мальтийский (павловский) крест, об этом можно прочесть тут: http://dumskaya.net/news/Gerb_Odessy_-_proshloe_nastoyaschee__Buduschee_(-006283/
Первый герб Одессы просуществовал не долго - всего два года и после смерти Павла был изменен. И вот совсем недавно обнаружил этот герб на здании Первой станции скорой помощи в Валиховском переулке. Здание было построено в 1901-02 годах и меценатами строительства выступили граф М.М.Толстой, его мать графиня Е. Г. Толстая, доктор Я.Ю. Бардах и И.И. Мечников. http://www.ambulance.odessa.ua/Istorya.htm 
А вопрос такой - почему на здании использовали изображение герба отмененного 100лет назад. У меня две гипотезы:
 1. Масонский след (что скорее всего)
2. Так как здание было первой городской станцией - использовали первый герб что бы показать первенство в обоих случаях...

----------


## OdGen

Уважаемый Пушкин,
Вам большой плюс, что заметили такую важную деталь в гербе. С Толстыми конкретно это вряд ли связано (в наших случаях речь идет о разных Толстых, дворянах и графах, хотя и дальних родственниках). Ответ мы вряд ли найдем, как мне кажется.

----------


## Пушкин

> Уважаемый Пушкин,
> Вам большой плюс, что заметили такую важную деталь в гербе. С Толстыми конкретно это вряд ли связано (в наших случаях речь идет о разных Толстых, дворянах и графах, хотя и дальних родственниках). Ответ мы вряд ли найдем, как мне кажется.


  Спасибо, но давайте подождем других форумчан, может найдём какой то ответ...

----------


## МУЖ_ФОРУМЧАНКИ

Пушкину
...не  цитирую ваш поэтический пост.
получается что в ильичевске этого всего нет?

----------


## OdGen

Подождем, конечно  :smileflag: . Вообще, гербы - дело тонкое! Например, чей герб на известном доме Конная, 8/10?

----------


## МУЖ_ФОРУМЧАНКИ

вот чего в ильичевске точно нет так это мест боевой славы.
есть памятник на берегу моря.с примерной обособленностью и уважением   к тем кто погибал защишая одессу.
мы  в наше советское детство ездили на 411 батарею, в катакомбы с благоговейным почтением.
 а что же теперь на 411 батарее?
ярмарка. пиво. туса.мусор...

----------


## Пушкин

> Пушкину
> ...не  цитирую ваш поэтический пост.
> получается что в ильичевске этого всего нет?


 Товарисч Муж_какой_то_ форумчанки, во первых научитесь писать название городов с большой буквы и я не делаю акцент на орфографической ошибке, просто города как и их названия нужно уважать, а во вторых:
_Об шо вы говорите ? За Одессу?!
Моя Одесса очень велика!
И если есть немного интэрэсу
Я вам скажу..Вы слухайте пока..
Одесса - это юмор, это море!
В Одессе - самый ласковый прибой!
Пойдёшь по Молдаванке - будет горе
А по Привозу - отберуть покой.
Шо "Оперный" ?-прэкрасного громада,
Там "Лебедино озеро" дають
Там хорошо, но нам туда не надо
Идёмте дальше..(не-куды пошлють!)
По Дерибасовской пройдут ордой Мамая
Табун турыстов (цокот, как с копыт!)
Ой, шо то люди я не понимаю
Куда так ломимся? Пожар? Чего горит?
Пойду пройдусь к фонтану, шо в ГорСаде
Чуть-чуть левее дуб столетний есть (был)
Сидю, ем "семки" (партизан в засаде)
И то, мне повезло, шо есть где сесть.
Вломлюсь в "Пассаж", чегой-то там мне надо
Пройдусь рядами..(вспомнить бы чего)
Хлебнуть б чего..Как в детстве, лимонада!
Как в детстве в "Хронике" бы поглядеть кино!
Чего там далее?..Ну, вот..Пришел.."Соборка"!
Соборный сквер,а посерёдке - храм
Тусовка "малярОв" и шахматистов "тёрки"
Бомжи, турысты, лохотрон и хлам..
Куда вас отвести, чего поведать?
Моя Одесса очень велика!
Конэц турне! (ползу домой, обэдать)
Ну шо,  перечислить чего нету в Ильичёвске?
Или  понЯли за Одессу вы слегка?
_

----------


## МУЖ_ФОРУМЧАНКИ

бу-га-га. афтар жжот.пишы исчо.
пожалуйста не говорите что мне писать и как,и я не буду "трогать" руками вашу поэтическую душу.
сначала думал за вас лучше.
видимо напрасно...

----------


## Пушкин

Что писать  и где придумайте себе сами, но коль сюда пришли с вопросом, то хотя бы потрудитесь уважать присутствующих и писать Одесса с большой буквы, до остального мне похоже не достучаться...

----------


## МУЖ_ФОРУМЧАНКИ

ок. будем говорить на вашем языке(капс лок залипает ,модераторы наказывают-пишу строчной)

вот чего в Ильичевске точно нет так это мест боевой славы.
есть памятник на берегу моря.с примерной обособленностью и уважением к тем кто погибал защишая Одессу.
мы в наше советское Детство ездили на 411 Батарею, в Катакомбы с благоговейным почтением.
а что же теперь на 411 Батарее?
ярмарка. пиво. тусА.мусор...

----------


## malyutka_e

> ок. будем говорить на вашем языке(капс лок залипает ,модераторы наказывают-пишу строчной)
> 
> вот чего в Ильичевске точно нет так это мест боевой славы.
> есть памятник на берегу моря.с примерной обособленностью и уважением к тем кто погибал защишая Одессу.
> мы в наше советское Детство ездили на 411 Батарею, в Катакомбы с благоговейным почтением.
> а что же теперь на 411 Батарее?
> ярмарка. пиво. тусА.мусор...


 Есть форум дворников Одессы. Вам туда.

----------


## VicTur

> Товарисч Муж_какой_то_ форумчанки, во первых научитесь писать название городов с большой буквы и я не делаю акцент на орфографической ошибке, просто города как и их названия нужно уважать... [/B][/I]


 Во-первых, если человеку не нравится употреблять прописные буквы, это ещё не значит, что он чего-то там не уважает. Тем более что ни в чём другом предосудительном (в том числе и в снобизме) Муж Форумчанки не замечен.
Во-вторых, давайте пройдёмся по вашим собственным высказываниям. Нижние подчёркивания в обычной, а не специальной речи нелегитимны, вместо них можно употребить дефисы. Слово «во-первых» пишется через дефис и выделяется запятыми, после слова «буквы» нужна запятая, фразу «как и их названия» тоже следует выделить знаками препинания...
Как там говорится насчёт соринки в чужом глазу и бревна в собственном?
Терпимее будьте к людям, терпимее и добрее.

----------


## Antique

> Уважаемый Пушкин,
> Вам большой плюс, что заметили такую важную деталь в гербе. С Толстыми конкретно это вряд ли связано (в наших случаях речь идет о разных Толстых, дворянах и графах, хотя и дальних родственниках). Ответ мы вряд ли найдем, как мне кажется.


 А был ли такой герб до реставрации? Можно выдвинуть версию, что когда здание приводили в порядок то мог появиться такой вариант герба.

----------


## VicTur

> Есть форум дворников Одессы. Вам туда.


 А это уже хамство.
От имени форума приношу Мужу Форумчанки извинения за некоторые неадекватные реакции отдельных форумчан.

----------


## Antique

> ок. будем говорить на вашем языке(капс лок залипает ,модераторы наказывают-пишу строчной)
> 
> вот чего в Ильичевске точно нет так это мест боевой славы.
> есть памятник на берегу моря.с примерной обособленностью и уважением к тем кто погибал защишая Одессу.


 Ильичёвск возник совсем недавно, и исторические связи с этой местностью у жителей города не очень сильные. Ну и не за каждый небольшой город велись бои.




> мы в наше советское Детство ездили на 411 Батарею, в Катакомбы с благоговейным почтением.
> а что же теперь на 411 Батарее?
> ярмарка. пиво. тусА.мусор...


 мммм, не совсем понятно, к чему это вы заметили?

----------


## malyutka_e

> А это уже хамство.
> От имени форума приношу Мужу Форумчанки извинения за некоторые неадекватные реакции отдельных форумчан.


 Уважаемый VicTur "не давайте святыни псам и не бросайте жемчуга вашего перед свиньями, чтобы они не попрали его ногами своими и, обратившись, не растерзали вас".

----------


## Пушкин

VicTur не нужно ненависть, злость и желчь показывать в каждом посте обращенном ко мне. Я прекрасно помню что вы мне писали в личку  в связи с обидой на мои высказывания по поводу  ваших "Брам Одес(с)ы", по поводу интересной политики, закрывания глаз, мадам Штербуль и т.д. Одно из черт одессита - это отходчивость и если это не дошло до Вас до сих пор, то в консерватории точно что то нужно менять. МУЖ_ФОРУМЧАНКИ  в отличие от Вас всё понял, о чем свидетельствует его последний пост.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Уважаемые форумчане, огромное Вам спасибо за тёплые слова высказанные мне в коротких сообщениях при добавлении репутации. Очень жаль что под мишурой негодования некоторых участников форума остаются незамеченными важные вопросы.

----------


## VicTur

> VicTur не нужно ненависть, злость и желчь показывать в каждом посте обращенном ко мне. Я прекрасно помню что вы мне писали в личку  в связи с обидой на мои высказывания по поводу  ваших "Брам Одес(с)ы". Одно из черт одессита - это отходчивость и если это не дошло до Вас до сих пор, то в консерватории точно что то нужно менять. МУЖ_ФОРУМЧАНКИ  в отличие от Вас всё понял, о чем свидетельствует его последний пост.


 Небольшая поправка: я не жёлчный человек, во мне нет к вам злости, а тем более ненависти. Перечитайте моё обращение к вам, и вы убедитесь, что я констатирую вашу некорректность в отношении участника форума скорее с сожалением, чем с ненавистью.
Ещё раз подчёркиваю, что мои слова относились не к вашей личности, а лишь к конкретным эпизодам. Ваш вклад в копилку знаний об Одессе (недавний пример — замеченный вами старый герб города) — это то, что заслуживает безусловного уважения, и я об этом не забываю. То же самое я могу сказать и относительно malyutka_e. Я стараюсь вообще ко всем людям подходить объективно.

----------


## Пушкин

> Небольшая поправка: я не жёлчный человек, во мне нет к вам злости, а тем более ненависти. Перечитайте моё обращение к вам, и вы убедитесь, что я констатирую вашу некорректность в отношении участника форума скорее с сожалением, чем с ненавистью.
> Ещё раз подчёркиваю, что мои слова относились не к вашей личности, а лишь к конкретным эпизодам. Ваш вклад в копилку знаний об Одессе (недавний пример — замеченный вами старый герб города) — это то, что заслуживает безусловного уважения, и я об этом не забываю. То же самое я могу сказать и относительно malyutka_e. Я стараюсь вообще ко всем людям подходить объективно.


  Не вам судить о моей корректности или не корректности. Если в результате моих постов был достигнут положительный результат.  Вы бы могли ответить или не ответить на вопросы поставленные МУЖ_ФОРУМЧАНКИ, но критиковать, просто так, часть диалога, тем более цитируя фразу вырванную из контекста всего поста, не очень хорошо. Давайте на этом закончим.

----------


## OdGen

> А был ли такой герб до реставрации? Можно выдвинуть версию, что когда здание приводили в порядок то мог появиться такой вариант герба.


 ГГГ
Даже современные геральдисты мало что понимают в геральдике (чему лучшее свидетельство - "герб" Одессы последних десятилетий, исключение - некоторые спецы в Питере и Москве), а что уж говорить о наших реставраторах! Есть ли они вообще? Так что, мне кажется, вероятность появления мальтийского креста на гербе в новейшее время ничтожно мала. Полагаю, с большой долей вероятности, что он идентичен первоначальному, созданному при постройке здания.

----------


## malyutka_e

> ГГГ
> Даже современные геральдисты мало что понимают в геральдике (чему лучшее свидетельство - "герб" Одессы последних десятилетий, исключение - некоторые спецы в Питере и Москве), а что уж говорить о наших реставраторах! Есть ли они вообще? Так что, мне кажется, вероятность появления мальтийского креста на гербе в новейшее время ничтожно мала. Полагаю, с большой долей вероятности, что он идентичен первоначальному, созданному при постройке здания.


 Извините, я что-то пропустил. О каком гербе речь, есть его изображение ?

----------


## Скрытик

> ГГГ
> Даже современные геральдисты мало что понимают в геральдике (чему лучшее свидетельство - "герб" Одессы последних десятилетий, исключение - некоторые спецы в Питере и Москве), а что уж говорить о наших реставраторах! Есть ли они вообще? Так что, мне кажется, вероятность появления мальтийского креста на гербе в новейшее время ничтожно мала. Полагаю, с большой долей вероятности, что он идентичен первоначальному, созданному при постройке здания.


  Наши доблестные депутаты всерьез обсуждают вернуть на герб Одессы орден Ленина 

*Уважаемые, прекращаем ругаться!*

----------


## OdGen

> Извините, я что-то пропустил. О каком гербе речь, есть его изображение ?


 не нужно извиняться, речь о станции скорой помощи в Валиховском переулке, построенной на средства графов Толстых. Согласно списков памятников архитектуры, "Станція швидкої допомоги, 1903-1905, арх. Ф.П.Нестурх, провул. Валіховський (Н.Нариманова), 8-10". В самом верху фасада этого здания помещен герб Одессы. Участник форума *Пушкин* увидел, что на данном гербе имеется очень интересная особенность, а именно, помещен мальтийский крест. Фото и свои мысли он поместил в сообщении в данной теме
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=16537850&viewfull=1#post16537850

----------


## OdGen

> Наши доблестные депутаты всерьез обсуждают вернуть на герб Одессы орден Ленина


 Не нужно этого бояться. Пусть возвращают. Нынешний "герб" Одессы - это уже не герб, и причем давно. Пусть хоть орден Ленина, пусть хоть орден Красного Знамени, хоть звезду (пяти или шестоконечную) или тризуб.
Если Законом Украины "О местном самоуправлении" им такое право делегировано, ничего не поделаешь.
Кстати, за пару сотен долларов каждый может заказать себе герб и даже документ получить, - хоть с орденом Ленина, хоть без  :smileflag: )). Тоже бизнес.

----------


## mlch

> Наши доблестные депутаты всерьез обсуждают *вернуть* на герб Одессы *орден Ленина*


 А когда он там был?

----------


## Скрытик

Сорри, неправильно запомнил - дополнить Орденом Ленина. 
http://dumskaya.net/news/Deputaty_vernut_Zvezdu_Geroya_na_gerb_i_flag_Ode-009922/
Хорошо что хоть про Сталина не вспомнили...

----------


## VicTur

> Не вам судить о моей корректности или не корректности.
> <...> 
> Давайте на этом закончим.


 Я могу судить о чём угодно.
А вообще согласен с вами: данную дискуссию стоит заканчивать.

----------


## OdGen

> Сорри, неправильно запомнил - дополнить Орденом Ленина. 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/Deputaty_vernut_Zvezdu_Geroya_na_gerb_i_flag_Ode-009922/
> Хорошо что хоть про Сталина не вспомнили...


 не извиняйтесь, это сути не меняет  :smileflag: . Может уже и "герб" нарисовали  :smileflag: .

----------


## OdGen

> Наши доблестные депутаты всерьез обсуждают вернуть на герб Одессы орден Ленина


 


> А когда он там был?


 Ключевые слова "не вернуть", а "наши доблестные депутаты".
Вы думаете, ИМ нужно доказывать, что ОН там БЫЛ?  :smileflag: .

P.S. В этой темке последние пару страниц про герб перетирают https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=673041&page=62.
Вообще, сейчас много специалистов широкого профиля. И по гербам, в том числе.

----------


## Пушкин

Звезда была рядом с броненосцем, да и сейчас звезда на гербе есть. http://dumskaya.net/news/Gerb_Odessy_-_proshloe_nastoyaschee__Buduschee_(-006283/

----------


## Пушкин

> Я могу судить о чём угодно.
> А вообще согласен с вами: данную дискуссию стоит заканчивать.


  Опять фразы из контекста рвём? Может хоть на просьбу администратора внимание обратите, если уж на мои не обращаете.

----------


## Antique

> а что уж говорить о наших реставраторах! Есть ли они вообще?


 В этой теме или похожей темах встречалось сообщение что отреставрирована была даже старинная мебель. Так что может реставраторы и существуют.

Но герб таки оказался аутентичным, на фото Никитенко крест просматривается.

----------


## Antique

Подойдём с другой стороны. А не вернули ли крест после смерти Павла? Чтобы проверить это следует  обратить внимание на встречающиеся изображения герба города того времени.

Далеко ходить не надо, взойдём на мост Коцебу конца 19-го века.




Возможно, что герб использовался неофициально, на лестнице у оперного он тоже с крестом.

----------


## mlch

> Подойдём с другой стороны. А не вернули ли крест после смерти Павла? Чтобы проверить это следует  обратить внимание на встречающиеся изображения герба города того времени.
> 
> Далеко ходить не надо, взойдём на мост Коцебу конца 19-го века.
> 
> 
> Возможно, что герб использовался неофициально, на лестнице у оперного он тоже с крестом.


  Герб использовался официально и не изменялся.
Вот скан из официального издания Одесского Городского Общественного Управления к столетию города. (1894 год)

Других гербов в этом издании нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот здесь все гербы Одессы, кроме того, что с мальтийским крестом: http://www.heraldicum.ru/ukraine/towns/odessa.htm

----------


## mlch

> Вот здесь все гербы Одессы, кроме того, что с мальтийским крестом: http://www.heraldicum.ru/ukraine/towns/odessa.htm


 Знаете, я почему-то в этом вопросе больше доверяю официальному изданию 1894 года, чем достаточно неряшливо сделанному сайту 2010-го

К тому-же там черным по зеленому написано:



> Так как герб Одессы утверждался при Павле I, то российский орел в верхней половине щита изображался "павловского типа" -* с мальтийским крестом на груди.*
> 
> Использован текст гербовника П.П.фон Винклера;


 А на иллюстрации изображено вот это:

 :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

На фото явно не Дерибасовская. Рельсов в 44-м году там не было.
Тогда, какая это улица?

----------


## brassl

3600  :smileflag: . 
Всем большое спасибо!!!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Знаете, я почему-то в этом вопросе больше доверяю официальному изданию 1894 года, чем достаточно неряшливо сделанному сайту 2010-го


 Согласен.

----------


## Скрытик

Возможно Преображенская, около Соборки, а потом повернули на Дерибасовскую.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Возможно Преображенская, около Соборки, а потом повернули на Дерибасовскую.


 Они едут в направлении Привоза.

----------


## malyutka_e

> 3600 . 
> Всем большое спасибо!!!


 А что за 3600 ? Объясните тупенькому.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто-то видел книгу Сурилова "Одесса православная"?

----------


## Скрытик

> Они едут в направлении Привоза.


 Да, я на пушку посмотрел  :smileflag:  Может только свернули с Дерибасовской.

----------


## brassl

3 600 фото в нашем архиве собрано с конца апреля. Шутю я так  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Герб использовался официально и не изменялся.


 Так он как раз с мальтийским крестом. А в инете часто пишут, что после смерти Павла крест убрали. непонятно, откуда такая информация, если крест на месте.

----------


## malyutka_e

Небольшая добавка из журнала "Танк-мастер"
Почему-то под фотографиями написано, что это французская и итальянская техника.(особенно "Мерседесы") :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Так он как раз с мальтийским крестом. А в инете часто пишут, что после смерти Павла крест убрали. непонятно, откуда такая информация, если крест на месте.


 А вот герб из книги "Столетие Одессы". Где Павел, а где столетие?

----------


## mlch

> Так он как раз с мальтийским крестом. А в инете часто пишут, что после смерти Павла крест убрали. непонятно, откуда такая информация, если крест на месте.


 Думаю. что врут. Или заблуждаются.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> На фото явно не Дерибасовская. Рельсов в 44-м году там не было.
> Тогда, какая это улица?


  У меня ощущение (ничем пока не подкрепляемое) что они едут по последнему кварталу Садовой, в сторону Дерибасовской. Тогда справа - Соборная площадь.
На Садовой - брусчатка и трамвайные рельсы были в 1944-м.

----------


## malyutka_e

> У меня ощущение (ничем пока не подкрепляемое) что они едут по последнему кварталу Садовой, в сторону Дерибасовской. Тогда справа - Соборная площадь.
> На Садовой - брусчатка и трамвайные рельсы были в 1944-м.


 Скорее Преображенская и Соборка справа. Едут на юг, солнце светит вдоль улицы. Точно, Преображенская.

----------


## Trs

Колея совмещённая на фото. Это не может быть Садовая, но косвенно подтверждается Преображенская. Кроме того, виден узнаваемый силуэт дома Папудова.

----------


## МУЖ_ФОРУМЧАНКИ

господа хорошие,признаю свою ошибку в постановке неудобных вопросов.
простите великодушно.
вы о гебах да об сохранении ...
а я ...
(бьет себя в грудь,горько плачет)

----------


## София Павловна

> Небольшая добавка из журнала "Танк-мастер"
> Почему-то под фотографиями написано, что это французская и итальянская техника.(особенно "Мерседесы")


 Простите великодушно, но не понять мне, как образовалась достаточно длинная батарея из металлолома И как они в такое превратились?! На бомбежку не похоже...их поштучно подрывали?) *краснеет,опустив голову

----------


## mlch

> господа хорошие,признаю свою ошибку в постановке неудобных вопросов.
> простите великодушно.
> вы о гебах да об сохранении ...
> а я ...
> (бьет себя в грудь,горько плачет)


 А юродствовать не стоит.
Ваши вопросы (и ответы на них) совсем не исключают обсуждения гербов, архитектуры и истории этого города. 
И наоборот.

----------


## Antique

> господа хорошие,признаю свою ошибку в постановке неудобных вопросов.
> простите великодушно.вы о гебах да об сохранении ...а я ...(бьет себя в грудь,горько плачет)


 По поводу загаживания города это не к нам, а к тем, кто сорит. Не думаю, что кто-то из участников темы занимается этим. Не логично как-то.

----------


## mlch

> Простите великодушно, но не понять мне, как образовалась достаточно длинная батарея из металлолома И как они в такое превратились?! На бомбежку не похоже...их поштучно подрывали?) *краснеет,опустив голову


 У меня такая версия:
Двигались в сторону порта или на выезд из города. Попали в пробку. Когда стало ясно, что разобрать пробку до прихода наших не получается - подожгли или взорвали технику и ушли пешком.

----------


## София Павловна

> У меня такая версия:
> Двигались в сторону порта или на выезд из города. Попали в пробку. Когда стало ясно, что разобрать пробку до прихода наших не получается - подожгли или взорвали технику и ушли пешком.


 Вы парой строк,собрали все мои мысли в кучу) Точно,поджог. Не могла понять,что может уничтожить такую армию техники,не отразившись на окрестности. спасибо.

----------


## Richard

> Небольшая добавка из журнала "Танк-мастер"
> Почему-то под фотографиями написано, что это французская и итальянская техника.(особенно "Мерседесы")


 Ну бусик с тупой мордой - это точно французский Рено. 

А на 3-ем фото, ИМХО, Альфа-Ромео.

----------


## exse

Я уже, кажется,  писал в этой теме, что по словам очевидца (живущего недалеко от Болгарской) эвакуация немцев шла через ст.Одесса-Товарная. Судя по тому, что нет подобных фото с других улиц, примыкающих к Товарной, то это какое-то одно подразделение не успело эвакуироваться, поэтому машины были подорваны, а среди личного состава , по словам очевидца, он наблюдал много самоубийств. Если не забуду, то постараюсь уточнить у него, что случилось именно на Болгарской. 

P.S. А на фото, действительно, в основном французские авто.

----------


## OdGen

*По поводу герба Одессы.*
Сравнив все изображения, получаем вывод, что на всех есть мальтийский крест!

Иллюстрация из книги фон Винклера: "ГЕРБЫ городовъ, губернiй, областей и посадовъ ВНЕСЕННЫЕ ВЪ ПОЛНОЕ СОБРАН1Е ЗАКОНОВЪ съ 1649 по 1900 годъ". Составилъ П. П. фонъ-Винклеръ. Спб., 1899. - С. 109


печать кассы городской управы (аналог современного исполкома) на документах конца 1880-начала 1890 годов (с подлинных документов). Видно не очень четко, но похоже, что крест есть



в этих же материалах есть квитанция Общества взаимного страхования от огня в г. Одессе, на бланке которого герб прорисован очень четко.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это где ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я уже, кажется,  писал в этой теме, что по словам очевидца (живущего недалеко от Болгарской) эвакуация немцев шла через ст.Одесса-Товарная. Судя по тому, что нет подобных фото с других улиц, примыкающих к Товарной, то это какое-то одно подразделение не успело эвакуироваться, поэтому машины были подорваны, а среди личного состава , по словам очевидца, он наблюдал много самоубийств. Если не забуду, то постараюсь уточнить у него, что случилось именно на Болгарской. 
> 
> P.S. А на фото, действительно, в основном французские авто.


 С очевидцем надо поспешить, а то можно не успеть.

----------


## OdGen

> Это где ?


 Малая Арнаутская, 1 угол Белинского:
_"Прибутковий будинок, 1890, арх. Г.А.Дістерло
М.Арнаутська, 1 ріг Белінського"_

----------


## malyutka_e

Спасибо

----------


## OdGen

Я думал, это загадка  :smileflag: . Сведения из "Списка памятников архитектуры", на табличку я помню и так.

----------


## Monra

подскажите, пожалуйста, что было до революции на армейской 10 а

----------


## OdGen

До революции в этом районе были частные участки разных владельцев, да и улицы Артиллерийской, похоже не было.

----------


## Antique

> До революции в этом районе были частные участки разных владельцев, да и улицы Артиллерийской, похоже не было.


 *Армейская* улица - в том районе были казармы, это здание до сих пор стоит:
http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/1%7E29.jpg

Кстати мне тоже интересно первоначальное предназначение. Штаб полка?

----------


## OdGen

Армейская, да.

----------


## mlch

На карте 1917 года есть Артиллерийский переулок, соответствующий, как мне кажется, нынешней улице Говорова. Только начинается он не от Сегедской, которой таки да - не существовало, а от Ботанической (пр-т Гагарина). К нему примыкают безымянные проезды, вполне соответствующие нынешним Армейской, Шампанскому переулку и Зоопарковой улице. А заканчивается он, упираясь в безымянный проезд на месте нынешней улицы Варламова.

В районе здания по Армейской 10а нарисованы два каких-то корпуса, но без указания принадлежности. 
Причем, эти же два здания есть и на карте Диттерихса 1894 года. Тогда это был участок, принадлежавший Шульцу.
Думаю, что интересующее нас здание в 1917-м уже существовало, просто составители карты 1917 года упустили его из виду.

----------


## Скрытик

Гляньте плиз, не сильно навязчивый водяной знак получается? 
http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=4

----------


## mlch

> Гляньте плиз, не сильно навязчивый водяной знак получается? 
> http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=4


 Нормально!

----------


## Скрытик

Тогда я запускаю глобальную наклейку  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> На карте 1917 года


 А где можно найти эту карту?

----------


## OdGen

выкладывали в интернете  в хорошем разрешении (15 Мегабайт)

----------


## mlch

> А где можно найти эту карту?


 


> выкладывали в интернете  в хорошем разрешении (15 Мегабайт)


 Я именно оттуда ее и скачал. Но вот ссылку сейчас вряд-ли найду. Даже если она еще действующая.

----------


## Скрытик

Вот - http://www.odessastory.info/PLAN_GORODA_ODESSY_1917.jpg

----------


## Скрытик

Поигрался с размерами водяного знака - вроде так получше будет:
http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=51

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот это же здание в 1944-м году

----------


## Antique

> Вот - http://www.odessastory.info/PLAN_GORODA_ODESSY_1917.jpg


 Спасибо, неплохая карта. Жаль только, что в центре здания не прорисованы.

brassl, а на Одесса стори есть такие фото? http://www.wwii-photos-maps.com/russiancityphotos/Odessa/

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Одесская реклама :smileflag:

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Вот ещё реклама лётной школы(Офис был на Пушкинской)И строительство ж.д. моста в порту.
Думаю что цена за обучение на тот момент(600/900 руб.) была таки мега/запредельная для обычного среднего Одессита!

----------


## malyutka_e

Подается шикарный подарочный альбом из 20-ти одесских рекламных плакатов. Фомат А3. Рекомендую.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Подается шикарный подарочный альбом из 20-ти одесских рекламных плакатов. Фомат А3. Рекомендую.


 На книжке вроде 500грн. стоит

----------


## malyutka_e

Есть и по 250, места надо знать  :smileflag:

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Есть и по 250, места надо знать


 Уж полно Вам томить народ,скажите не стесняясь! :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Новодел?

Вот, кстати, мнение с фейсбука об одной нашей неразгаданной загадке:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=123769827686168&set=o.168792266481678

----------


## malyutka_e

Уж полно Вам томить народ,скажите не стесняясь!

Вы получили мой мээээээээээээээээээседж ?

----------


## Pinky

> А вот это же здание в 1944-м году


 А откуда фрагмент аэрофотосьёмки цветной 44 года?

----------


## malyutka_e

Просто снят на цветной пленке Agfa.

----------


## Pinky

Я имел ввиду, окуда этот фрагмент? Съёмки люфтваффе ч/б есть в доступе, цветные вижу впервые!

Зы, просьба модерам, вставить миниатюру, вместо полноразмерной, с наладонника не могу исправить

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я имел ввиду, окуда этот фрагмент? Съёмки люфтваффе ч/б есть в доступе, цветные вижу впервые!
> 
> Зы, просьба модерам, вставить миниатюру, вместо полноразмерной, с наладонника не могу исправить


 Я сам такое вижу первый раз.

----------


## malyutka_e

!!!

----------


## Trs

Откуда? Это максимальный размер? В углу скромно притаилось здание на углу Пастера и Дворянской. Судя по внешнему виду современного строения - это перестроенный после ВОВ дореволюционный дом, а не более новая постройка (Пилявский даёт расплывчатое "конец 1950-х", на самом доме - 1957). 

Почему я так думаю? Из-за высоты этажей. Первый этаж невысокий, второй - высокий, третий - вновь невысокий, высота четвёртого - нечто среднее между 2 и 3. Очень любопытная ведь сталинка получается. Многое бы могла сказать парадная, но я туда пока не попал.
В целом, здание очень напоминает находящийся неподалёку дом на Щепкина, 7 (Пил.: реконструкция 1947-1950).

----------


## Скрытик

Простите, а разве Собор еще стоял в 47 году?

----------


## Trs

В том то и дело, что здесь запечатлено оригинальное здание. Если бы это было просто старое фото существующего дома, я бы ему значения не придал. Именно оно по моему предположению перестраивалось в дальнейшем.

----------


## Antique

> Вот, кстати, мнение с фейсбука об одной нашей неразгаданной загадке:
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=123769827686168&set=o.168792266481678


 Да да, на форуме тоже приводили эту версию, но я не вижу смысла брать её на вооружение. Здания слишком различные. 




> В том то и дело, что здесь запечатлено оригинальное здание. Если бы это было просто старое фото существующего дома, я бы ему значения не придал. Именно оно по моему предположению перестраивалось в дальнейшем.


 Здание во время войны потеряло верхние этажи, а потом они были восозданы уже в советских стандартах. Я сначала это предполагал, а теперь даже возьмусь утверждать ). Така как на карте люфтваффе 41-го оно целое, дореволюционной компоновки, с флигелями. Здание высокое - на соседнее здание падает заметная тень от брандмауэра, а на углу просматривается башенка - купол башенки бросает тень на крышу. На фото 44-го года здание без крыши и без перекрытий до основания, об этом можно судить по тени - тротуар перед зданием освещается дневным светом сквозь окна трёх этажей . На современных фото видно, что флигеля исчезли и эркера нет.




> на самом доме - 1957


 195*0*

----------


## Trs

Прошу прощения, год, видимо перепутал с другим домом. Сегодня после пар (благо, учусь через дорогу) пойду искать в нём парадную и изучать имеющееся или не имеющееся там наследие прошлого.

----------


## brassl

Народ, нашел два военных фото, подписаны Одесса, надо мнение клуба

----------


## malyutka_e

На окраинах бои были, но городе боев не было. Сначала была эвакуация сов. войск, потом, наоборот немецких. В 41-м и в 44-м армия захватчиков и армия освободителей входили в город без боя. И на втором снимке столбы какие-то "не наши".

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 1989520


 У нас не было зданий выше 5-и этажей в то время. Возможно Харьков.

----------


## Скрытик

На втором собственно и не бой, так себе бегут солдаты.

----------


## Antique

> На втором собственно и не бой, так себе бегут солдаты.


  Во время боя редко снимали. Большинство фото и видео с ведением боевых действий постановочные.

----------


## malyutka_e

Малоизвестный одесский храм.

----------


## OdGen

Про дом Руссова

обсуждение 7 декабря при участии начальник городского управления по охране объектов культурного наследия Владимир Мещеряков
http://atv.odessa.ua/programs/15/sohraneniya_istoricheskogo_oblika_odessi_6732.html

репортаж от 8 декабря, в том числе интервью Штербуль 
http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/12/08/dom_russova_hotyat_perestroit_7399.html

p.s. Штербуль и Мещеряков про Дом Руссова 14.11.2009 г.
http://atv.odessa.ua/programs/20/dom_russova_4296.html

----------


## translator

> На окраинах бои были, но городе боев не было.


 А в центре куча простреленных столбов... Пионеры баловались? Или это "залетные" из порта?

----------


## OdGen

Лихие 90-е ...

----------


## brassl

> Малоизвестный одесский храм.


 Такое фото в архиве есть. А других видов этого храма нет случаем?

----------


## Скрытик

Нашу неразгаданную загадку фейсбук решает, а сегодня ЖЖ подключился  :smileflag: 
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...9.html&h=ee45f

----------


## odessa_forever

Знакомый недавно поделилися своей находкой. В шутку мы окрестили сие творение как "Основатели Одессы всех времен и народов с домочадцами" :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

УРААА!!! Я разгадал!  :smileflag: 
Это Бунина угол Екатериненской, справа здание где был клуб Ретро.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=123769827686168&set=o.168792266481678&ref=nf

----------


## OdGen

> Знакомый недавно поделилися своей находкой. В шутку мы окрестили сие творение как "Основатели Одессы всех времен и народов с домочадцами"


 В музее "Христианская Одесса" видел подобное изображение.

----------


## OdGen

> УРААА!!! Я разгадал! 
> Это Бунина угол Екатериненской, справа здание где был клуб Ретро.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=123769827686168&set=o.168792266481678&ref=nf


 С чем Вас и поздравляем!  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> УРААА!!! Я разгадал! 
> Это Бунина угол Екатериненской, справа здание где был клуб Ретро.


 А какой номер здания? Я не помню там таких сандриков

----------


## Скрытик

Бунина 24, Екатериненская 29

----------


## OdGen

> Бунина 24, Екатериненская 29


 Это дом Кумбари, 1825 года постройки

----------


## Скрытик

Вот, кстати, на сайте Всемирного клуба Одесситов есть еще фото:
http://www.odessitclub.org/index.php...BA%D0%B8%D0%B9

----------


## Скрытик

Вот панорама:
http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/00176_Ekaterininskaya_Bunina/flash/index.html

----------


## Trs

Изучал сегодня дом на углу Пастера. В лицевую парадную по Петра Великого так и не попал (а это вообще парадная?), одна из дворовых разочаровала - вся соотв. 1950 году, вторая - поинтереснее. Она тоже оформлена в сталинском неоклассицизме, но на четвёртом этаже оформление не такое пышное; кроме того лестница расположена параллельно стене дома, от весьма широких площадок отделяется балюстрадой. Перила везде одинаковые.

Со двора по кромке 3 этажа - кантик где-то в ладонь шириной. Кроме того, дворовый фасад не изгибается чётко буквой "Г", представляя из себя нечто такое:

----------


## VicTur

> Такое фото в архиве есть. А других видов этого храма нет случаем?


 Что это за храм?

----------


## Antique

> Изучал сегодня дом на углу Пастера. В лицевую парадную по Петра Великого так и не попал (а это вообще парадная?), одна из дворовых разочаровала - вся соотв. 1950 году, вторая - поинтереснее. Она тоже оформлена в сталинском неоклассицизме, но на четвёртом этаже оформление не такое пышное; кроме того лестница расположена параллельно стене дома, от весьма широких площадок отделяется балюстрадой. Перила везде одинаковые.
> 
> Со двора по кромке 3 этажа - кантик где-то в ладонь шириной. Кроме того, дворовый фасад не изгибается чётко буквой "Г", представляя из себя нечто такое:


 А можно небольшой фотоотчётик? Интересно посмотреть на внутренности.

----------


## Trs

А вот нельзя  Сам уже который месяц кусаю локти пока фотоаппарат в ремонте. Но желающие ознакомиться проблем с попаданием внутрь не испытают - на кодовом замке подворотни роскошно выделяется "29", а ни одна из парадных во время моего визита закрыта не была (хотя на 1 - солидная дверь с английским замком)

----------


## malyutka_e

> Что это за храм?


 Старообрядческий, Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы. А де он был, кто-то знает ?

----------


## brassl

> Старообрядческий, Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы. А де он был, кто-то знает ?


 Если я правильно понял то по современному адресу Преображенская, 75 на месте школы

----------


## malyutka_e

Да, угол М. Арнаутской

----------


## mlch

> Старообрядческий, Покрова Пресвятой Богородицы. А де он был, кто-то знает ?


 


> Если я правильно понял то по современному адресу Преображенская, 75 на месте школы


 


> Да, угол М. Арнаутской


 1. На месте школы, по всем доступным мне источникам информации, был старообрядческий молельный дом. 
2. То, что изображено на фото - явно не молельный дом, а большой храм. 
3. Старообрядческая церковь Покрова Богородицы находилась на Александровском проспекте. В 1829 году, как написано на сайте "Храмы Одессы" :



> ...совершилось отречение прихожан Покровской церкви от обычаев мнимого старообрядчества и вступление их в полный союз единомыслия с Единою Святою, Соборною Апостольскою церковью.


 Вот и возникает вопрос:
Вы уверены, что на фото именно этот храм и что находился он именно на этом месте?

----------


## brassl

Дааа, вопросов все больше  :smileflag: 
У нас в архиве этот вид лежит под адресом Преображенская, 75, и уже давно. если что-то выяснится - подправлю.
Откуда я взял местонахождение не помню, наверное где то прочел

----------


## victor.odessa

> Дааа, вопросов все больше 
> У нас в архиве этот вид лежит под адресом Преображенская, 75, и уже давно. если что-то выяснится - подправлю.
> Откуда я взял местонахождение не помню, наверное где то прочел


 Этот вопрос уже обсуждали. Я давал ответ ссылаясь на статью В. Нетребского: "Старорезничная площадь". Повторюсь. "Уже на карте 1814 года на месте Старорезничной площади обозначено большое не застроенное пространство, откуда начиналась дорога, ведущая в Овидиополь. Постепенно площадь по периметру застраивалась жилыми и торговыми зданиями. В стат. данных по Одессе за 1802 год обозначена "церковь старообрядческая каменная". С 1814 года старообрядцы обосновались на углу Старорезничной площади и Преображенской улице, арендовав здесь помещение под молитвенный дом, который в 1828 году, согласно источникам, выкуплен ими в полную собственность.
     В начале 20 века в среде старообрядцев возникло стремление построить большой соборный храм. 20 марта 1911 года был освещён многокупольный соборный храм Покрова Богородицы. В 1934 году храм был взорван, а на его месте построили школу № 118".

----------


## malyutka_e

Его хорошо видно на карте 1894 года. Занимает весь квартал до книжного пер. (молитвенный дом).

----------


## mlch

> В начале 20 века в среде старообрядцев возникло стремление построить большой соборный храм. *20 марта 1911 года* был освещён многокупольный соборный храм Покрова Богородицы. В 1934 году храм был взорван, а на его месте построили школу № 118".


 Вот и ответ. Большое спасибо!
Я просто не нашел информации позже 1903-го года.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Народ, а что по военным фото, что я утром выкладывал. Окраины Одессы таки да или нет?

----------


## mlch

> Народ, а что по военным фото, что я утром выкладывал. Окраины Одессы таки да или нет?


 Я согласен со всеми аргументами от malyutka_e.
Второе фото - вряд-ли Одесса.

----------


## malyutka_e

Такое кто-нибудь видел ?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Я уже, кажется, писал в этой теме, что по словам очевидца (живущего недалеко от Болгарской) эвакуация немцев шла через ст.Одесса-Товарная. Судя по тому, что нет подобных фото с других улиц, примыкающих к Товарной, то это какое-то одно подразделение не успело эвакуироваться, поэтому машины были подорваны, а среди личного состава , по словам очевидца, он наблюдал много самоубийств. Если не забуду, то постараюсь уточнить у него, что случилось именно на Болгарской.


 Немцы драпали по Ж/Д ветке на Бугаз и по Овидиопольской дороне.
Бои в городе были - небольшие. Перестрелки с отступающими частями и партизаны вышли на охоту. Были небольшие очаги.
Далее - повреждения могли и от осколков быть. Немцы город сильно проутюжили и во время наступления и после оставления города.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Еще реклама!

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Ещё!

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Такое кто-нибудь видел ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Даааа....

----------


## VicTur

> 


 Интересно, что и на данном образце, и на медали, показанной malytka_e, предложный падеж «в Одессе» содержит ошибку. На конце должна быть буква «ѣ»: въ Одессѣ.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это Михайловская площадь или ипподром ? И что это за здание на горизонте ?

----------


## Скрытик

Если это Уточкин, то ипподром.

----------


## malyutka_e

А если не Уточкин ? А что за здание ?

----------


## Richard

> А если не Уточкин ? А что за здание ?


 Та непохоже это на ипподром  Вокруг ипподрома никогда деревев не было, да и здания в несколько этажей с таким фасадом тоже. На ипподром выходит задняя часть института сухопутных войск, но выглядит она совсем по другому. 
Возможно это нынешний Школьный аэродром, бывший завод Анатры

----------


## malyutka_e

Это мысль! завод Анатры находился на территории нынешнего Иверского монастыря. Хотя такого здания я там не припомню.
И не факт, что если Уточкин, то ипподром.
Наверное многие видели фильм, где Уточкин пролетает над портом и садится на Михайловской площади.
Есть только один ориентир - это загадочное здание на горизонте.

----------


## malyutka_e

Сергею К привет !

----------


## OdGen

передать ему привет?  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Это мысль! завод Анатры находился на территории нынешнего Иверского монастыря. Хотя такого здания я там не припомню.


 А сохранились ли дореволюционніе заводские здания? Неужели не осталось совсем ничего? Есть стариный рисунок огромного корпуса завода ,но похоже он бесследно исчез.

----------


## OdGen

"Преемником" завода Анатры является завод "Авиаремсервис". Территория его довольно большая, так что возможно, там сохранились и старые здания. 
http://*************/?p=64395

----------


## Pinky

> Это Михайловская площадь или ипподром ? И что это за здание на горизонте ?


  Это вполне может быть ипподром, а здание - тюрьма на Люстдорфской дороге.

----------


## Richard

> Это вполне может быть ипподром, а здание - тюрьма на Люстдорфской дороге.


  Хм, таки да. Тюрьма очень подходит. Та же центральная башня с куполом:

----------


## nuker

Вот были времена! Такой колорит! А сейчас все это размылось массовой культурой и приезжими! Где та самая Одесса? 
В любом случае - Одесса рулит!!!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Хм, таки да. Тюрьма очень подходит. Та же центральная башня с куполом:


 Вот это здание, сильно увеличенное. На тюрьму не очень похоже. Крыша другой конфигурации и башня тоже.

----------


## София Павловна

> А сохранились ли дореволюционніе заводские здания? Неужели не осталось совсем ничего? Есть стариный рисунок огромного корпуса завода ,но похоже он бесследно исчез.


 Не уверена конечно,что эта территория относилась к заводу, но есть там ворота одни,как ехать к монастырю,так вот за ними есть здания, сейчас там цеха разные, на вид они конечно совсем древние. Не было много времени их рассматривать,но построены они из кирпича, сейчас он совсем красного цвета,даже коричневого, мхом покрыт,что свидетельствует,что этим зданиям конечно не 10 лет. К сожалению,каких-либо опознавательных знаков,на них не обнаружила, из особенностей, вокруг оконных проёмов,сделаны  фигурные выступы из кирпича, обрамления оконной рамы. Может эта особенность подскажет приблизительное время. Боксы с допотопными деревянными воротами есть...не могу уверенно сказать, на сколько они древние.

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, это мог быть не Уточкин, а Ефимов:
http://www.facebook.com/editaccount....68792266481678

----------


## Antique

> "Преемником" завода Анатры является завод "Авиаремсервис". Территория его довольно большая, так что возможно, там сохранились и старые здания. 
> http://*************/?p=64395


 Здания там были монументальные:

Странно что нет хотя бы каких-то фотографий сего обьекта.

Удалось только выискать вот это



> Нынешнее здание заводоуправления, сооруженное в восточном стиле, — бывшая загородная дача, выкупленная у консула одной из восточных стран


 Источник

----------


## TrinCh

Antique, это не авиазавод. это мельница, находилась на Пересыпи.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Здания там были монументальные:
> 
> Странно что нет хотя бы каких-то фотографий сего обьекта.
> 
> Удалось только выискать вот это
> Источник


  Но церковь справа точно такая, как сейчас в Иверском монастыре. В советское время в ней размещались солдатские казармы. Я был на верхней точке колокольни и снимал оттуда монастырь и полигон Анатры.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Здания там были монументальные:
> 
> Странно что нет хотя бы каких-то фотографий сего обьекта.
> 
> Удалось только выискать вот это
> Источник


  Но церковь справа точно такая, как сейчас в Иверском монастыре. В советское время в ней размещались солдатские казармы. Я был на верхней точке колокольни и снимал оттуда монастырь и полигон Анатры.

----------


## malyutka_e

А что слышно насчет "здания тюрьмы"? Все плавно ушли от ответа. София Павловна, как Иван Абрамович Сусанин всех увела в сторону.

----------


## malyutka_e

Одесские электрические столбы, как деревья, умирают стоя... Фото 2008 года

----------


## Скрытик

Еще о столбах - http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=...68792266481678
Кстати, тем у кого нет аккаунта видят эти фото?

----------


## translator

_Сост. - Ц. Берлянд; ред. - И. Кривохатский; худ. ред. - И. Белоус; фото - Я. Левита; тех. ред. - Б. Могилецкий; корректор - М. Рубин. Тираж - 12000 экз. Цена - 4 р. Одесское областное изд-во. Книжная фабрика, Купальный пер., 5. 1957 г.

_Разделы: краткий исторический очерк, достопримечательности, курорты, путеводитель, телефоны и адреса организаций... В начале и в конце — реклама!

Вот эту рекламу я и выкладываю (под ссылками — сканы 150 dpi):

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересно, когда новая власть снимет инициалы ЭИГ и РСТ     ?

----------


## translator



----------


## translator



----------


## Antique

> Antique, это не авиазавод. это мельница, находилась на Пересыпи.


 А, точно. Я же сам её ещё находил на карте люфтваффе. Пока прошлый пост писал, то всё думалось, что цех ужасно похож на вальцевую мельницу.

У Brassl'a в альбоме рисунок до сих пор в папке Стрельбищное поле лежит.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кстати, тем у кого нет аккаунта видят эти фото?
Видят прекрасно.

----------


## TrinCh

> У Brassl'a в альбоме рисунок до сих пор в папке Стрельбищное поле лежит.


  я ему об этом несколько раз напоминал, но видимо пока руки не дошли  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Все ушли от темы

----------


## Скрытик

Очень тревожит состояние реставрации домов, начатых при Гурвице. Софиевская 23 начали красить верхние этажи и вдруг сняли леса. На Торговой дом где Наталка леса стоят, но в прошлое воскресенье машина Инкора вывезла помосты с них, почти все доски. На этой неделе работ не наблюдал 
Кажется конец (((

----------


## Прометей

Бздунишка Костусев ни что не годен. Некоторым это было понятно давно, теперь стенет понятно *всем*. Жаль, что дома могут не достоять до прихода нормального Мэра.
 Впрочем при минусовой температуре и х ремонтировать особого смысла нет, растворы и рабочие любят +температуру

Кстати, дома штукатурили цементно-песчанным раствором, хотя желательно это делать "родным" раствором

----------


## TrinCh

> Все ушли от темы


  вернемся...

думаю что не очень похоже, хотя плохо видно конечно.

----------


## malyutka_e

"Нормальные мэры", как ни странно, были при советской власти. Они, хоть, не уродовали город в таких масштабах. Может это от них не зависело ? :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Бздунишка Костусев ни что не годен. Некоторым это было понятно давно, теперь стенет понятно *всем*. Жаль, что дома могут не достоять до прихода нормального Мэра.
>  Впрочем при минусовой температуре и х ремонтировать особого смысла нет, растворы и рабочие любят +температуру
> 
> Кстати, дома штукатурили цементно-песчанным раствором, хотя желательно это делать "родным" раствором


 Не цементно-песчанным, а цементно-известковым раствором. Это профраствор для нашего известняка. Об этом мне рассказывал старый штукатур. Он о Одессе не один десяток зданий привел в нормальное состояние.
а сейчас штукатурят цементным раствором, который не женится с ракушечником и штукатурка отваливается. Извелись профессионалы.

----------


## Прометей

> Не цементно-песчанным, а цементно-известковым раствором.


 вы видели, как туда добавляли известь ? Или просто чтоб поговорить?

----------


## Скрытик

> "Нормальные мэры", как ни странно, были при советской власти. Они, хоть, не уродовали город в таких масштабах. Может это от них не зависело ?


 Уродовали, не нужно превозносить ((( Братислава тому пример и не только.

----------


## malyutka_e

> вы видели, как туда добавляли известь ? Или просто чтоб поговорить?


  Я говорю о том, как должно быть по технологии.

----------


## malyutka_e

> вы видели, как туда добавляли известь ? Или просто чтоб поговорить?


  Я говорю о том, как должно быть по технологии.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Уродовали, не нужно превозносить ((( Братислава тому пример и не только.


 Я говорю о масштабах уродования.

----------


## malyutka_e

Для Прометея. Самое ужасное, что делают с фасадами, это то, что их замазывают гипсовой шпатлевкой. Хочется сделать гладенько и красивенько, а здание должно иметь фактуру.И фасад перестает дышать и вскоре на нем появляются трещины. Гипсовый слой отваливается. Это пример вопиющей БЕЗГРАМОТНОСТИ, отсутствия элементарного образования. Вообще, у нас время дилетантов.

----------


## Antique

> Я говорю о масштабах уродования.


 Масштабы истинно социалистические, а сроки исполнения ударные. В провинции много чего пошло под снос, в некоторых областных городах тоже избавлялись от мешающей грандиозным планам исторической застройки.

----------


## Скрытик

> Для Прометея. Самое ужасное, что делают с фасадами, это то, что их замазывают гипсовой шпатлевкой. Хочется сделать гладенько и красивенько, а здание должно иметь фактуру.И фасад перестает дышать и вскоре на нем появляются трещины. Гипсовый слой отваливается. Это пример вопиющей БЕЗГРАМОТНОСТИ, отсутствия элементарного образования. Вообще, у нас время дилетантов.


  У меня вопрос - откуда эта информация? Вы не путаете гипсовую лепку, которую крепят к фасадам?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Масштабы истинно социалистические, а сроки исполнения ударные. В провинции много чего пошло под снос, в некоторых областных городах тоже избавлялись от мешающей грандиозным планам исторической застройки.


  В то время решали центральные органы, а в наше - местные. Взятку дал и строй, что хочешь.

----------


## malyutka_e

> У меня вопрос - откуда эта информация? Вы не путаете гипсовую лепку, которую крепят к фасадам?


 Я понимаю, что такое лепка и что такое фасад, не первый год в строительстве. Вы просто пройдитесь по городу и посмотрите внимательно на первые этажи. Магазины, офисы и т д. Кстати,очень моден розовый(!) цвет.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я понимаю, что такое лепка и что такое фасад. Вы просто пройдитесь по городу и посмотрите внимательно на первые этажи. Магазины, офисы и т д. Очень моден розовый цвет.


  Я говорю о реставрации 50 (кажется) зданий, которые оббили до ракушняка и начали реставрировать. Видел элементы фасадов, которые привозили и начали устанавливать На Софиевской. Очень красиво и аутентично. но увы, пока работы остановлены. Надеюсь что на зимний период...

----------


## Antique

> Кстати,очень моден розовый(!) цвет.


 Апофеозом этого является одна парадная (дом с барельефами грифонов на Льва Толстого), и уличные розовые  фасады дома на Преображеской (

----------


## malyutka_e

Посмотрите на старые фотографии. Вы видели там хоть одну пристройку к магазину и еще сделанную совершенно не в стиле фасада ?   Да это никому даже в голову не приходило ! Максимум, что делалось, это рекламный щит или более скромно, надпись на стене. А по посмотрите, какие кошмары сейчас пристраивают к офисам и магазинам ! Я не защитник советской власти, но тогда это было просто немыслимо, как и до революции. Просто люди перестали УВАЖАТЬ город в котором оно живут, перестали уважать уникальное архитектурное наследие. А ведь Одесса единственная в своем роде.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я говорю о реставрации 50 (кажется) зданий, которые оббили до ракушняка и начали реставрировать. Видел элементы фасадов, которые привозили и начали устанавливать На Софиевской. Очень красиво и аутентично. но увы, пока работы остановлены. Надеюсь что на зимний период...


  Я наблюдал за методами работы и у меня появились очччень большие сомнения в том, что мы вообще когда-нибудь увидим оббитые фасады в их первозданном виде.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я наблюдал за методами работы и у меня появились очччень большие сомнения в том, что мы вообще когда-нибудь увидим оббитые фасады в их первозданном виде.


 Я тоже сомневался. очень советую посмотреть дом на Софиевской 9. Там первый этаж успели выложить - это таки красиво!!!

----------


## Прометей

> Посмотрите на старые фотографии. Вы видели там хоть одну пристройку к магазину и еще сделанную совершенно не в стиле фасада ?   Да это никому даже в голову не приходило ! Максимум, что делалось, это рекламный щит или более скромно, надпись на стене. А по посмотрите, какие кошмары сейчас пристраивают к офисам и магазинам ! Я не защитник советской власти, но тогда это было просто немыслимо, как и до революции. Просто люди перестали УВАЖАТЬ город в котором оно живут, перестали уважать уникальное архитектурное наследие. А ведь Одесса единственная в своем роде.


 напоминает захват Рима варварами. Каждый торгаш на свой вкус (точнее безвкусие) гадит фасад. Убила цыганщина на Софиевской со зданием в стиле конструктивизма. 
Дедушка Сталин за такое бы расстрелял и правильно сделал

----------


## malyutka_e

> напоминает захват Рима варварами. Каждый торгаш на свой вкус (точнее безвкусие) гадит фасад. Убила цыганщина на Софиевской со зданием в стиле конструктивизма. 
> Дедушка Сталин за такое бы расстрелял и правильно сделал


 Приятно, когда тебя понимают. Я думаю это многие видят и понимают. Но те, кто это разрешают - преступники. Старая Одесса это уже город призрак, который не вернуть.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я тоже сомневался. очень советую посмотреть дом на Софиевской 9. Там первый этаж успели выложить - это таки красиво!!!


 А вы посмотрите на этот фасад. Выглядит "многообещающе". По-моему, его делают прогульщики из ПТУ.

----------


## malyutka_e

Слава Богу! Леса снимают! Не изуродуют фасад. А я боялся, что опять покрасят в желтый или розовый.

----------


## Скрытик

> напоминает захват Рима варварами. Каждый торгаш на свой вкус (точнее безвкусие) гадит фасад. Убила цыганщина на Софиевской со зданием в стиле конструктивизма. 
> Дедушка Сталин за такое бы расстрелял и правильно сделал


 Простите, а Вы здание к которому эта цыганщина пристроена считаете венцом архитектуры???

----------


## Скрытик

> А вы посмотрите на этот фасад. Выглядит "многообещающе". По-моему, его делают прогульщики из ПТУ.


  При чем тут Софиевская 9?

----------


## Прометей

> Простите, а Вы здание к которому эта цыганщина пристроена считаете венцом архитектуры???


 здание уже давно построено в актуальном стиле для своего времени . Насколько  плохо или хорошо, судить не нам. Есть данность и под неё нам надо подстраиваться.
 Этот восточный базарный фасад торговца золотишком дом явно не украсил.
 В Одессе мало шедевров конструктивизма, это разве что здания Академии Холода и Академии Архитектуры

http://www.*******************/showthread.php?t=1115907

----------


## malyutka_e

> При чем тут Софиевская 9?


 Я про Софиевскую ничего не говорил. Вы спутали меня с Прометеем. Но эта пристройка тоже верх кретинизма. Это то, о чем я говорил. У того, кто это делал и у того, кто это разрешил нужно было оторвать я...а. Если уж разрешаете пристройки, то делайте это в СТИЛИСТИКЕ здания!

----------


## Прометей

> При чем тут Софиевская 9?


 тут больше похоже на Б. Арнаутскую, но смысл поста ясен. Некачественный ремонт

----------


## Antique

> Простите, а Вы здание к которому эта цыганщина пристроена считаете венцом архитектуры???


 Проект интересный, но он оказался не на своём месте. Учитывая идею простоты здание выглядит торжественно и не громоздко. Из всего одесского авангарда это одно из самых запоминающихся и сделано качественно.

----------


## Прометей

> Если уж разрешаете пристройки, то делайте это в СТИЛИСТИКЕ здания!


 золотые слова. Конструктивизм достаточно недорогой в реализации, торгаш бы и в деньгах не потерял, и здание бы не испортил

----------


## malyutka_e

> тут больше похоже на Б. Арнаутскую, но смысл поста ясен. Некачественный ремонт


 Это Малая Арнаутская,  угол Преображенской, напротив арабского центра. С точки зрения ремонта фасада, очень показательное здание!

----------


## Прометей

> Это Малая Арнаутская,  угол Преображенской, напротив арабского центра. С точки зрения ремонта фасада, очень показательное здание!


 именно напротив арабского центра на углу Б. Арнаутской и Ришельевской

----------


## malyutka_e

> Проект интересный, но он оказался не на своём месте. Учитывая идею простоты здание выглядит торжественно и не громоздко. Из всего одесского авангарда это одно из самых запоминающихся и сделано качественно.


  Чувство меры и вкуса просто отсутствуют. Вы еще приведите в приме ночной, клуб или что там, "Один"в здании первого частного ломбарда.

----------


## Скрытик

> именно напротив арабского центра на углу Б. Арнаутской и Ришельевской


  Знаете почему художники никогда не показывают неоконченные картины?

----------


## Прометей

> Слава Богу! Леса снимают! Не изуродуют фасад. А я боялся, что опять покрасят в желтый или розовый.


 видимо жёлтую краску с большой уценкой продают  :smileflag: 
 А что с мансардой на этом доме, её никак не достроят?

----------


## Скрытик

> Проект интересный, но он оказался не на своём месте. Учитывая идею простоты здание выглядит торжественно и не громоздко. Из всего одесского авангарда это одно из самых запоминающихся и сделано качественно.


  Простите, но у меня машина стоит рядом с этим зданием. Блеклость - вот что я могу сказать. Рядом потрясающие здания, а это - общага возле Кирхи выглядит сегодня красивее.

----------


## Прометей

> Знаете почему художники никогда не показывают неоконченные картины?


  а знаете почему некоторые "шахматисты" досрочно ретируются вдаль ?  :smileflag: 
Потому что будут бить, возможно даже ногами!

----------


## malyutka_e

:smileflag: 


> здание уже давно построено в актуальном стиле для своего времени . Насколько  плохо или хорошо, судить не нам. Есть данность и под неё нам надо подстраиваться.
>  Этот восточный базарный фасад торговца золотишком дом явно не украсил.
>  В Одессе мало шедевров конструктивизма, это разве что здания Академии Холода и Академии Архитектуры
> 
> http://www.*******************/showthread.php?t=1115907


 По большому счету все хрущевки зто конструктивизм :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Чувство меры и вкуса просто отсутствуют. Вы еще приведите в приме ночной, клуб или что там, "Один"в здании первого частного ломбарда.


 Я про само здание речь веду.

----------


## Скрытик

> а знаете почему некоторые "шахматисты" досрочно ретируются вдаль ? 
> Потому что будут бить, возможно даже ногами!


  Я почти поднял панику когда увидел ровную стенку на Софиевской, 9. На утро я был очень удивлен. Технологии реставрации очень сильно изменились. Сегодня я каждое утро вижу красивый фасад, опровергните меня.

----------


## Скрытик

> Чувство меры и вкуса просто отсутствуют. Вы еще приведите в приме ночной, клуб или что там, "Один"в здании первого частного ломбарда.


 При чем тут ОДИН? Он фигурой "божества" исказил внешний вид здания?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Простите, но у меня машина стоит рядом с этим зданием. Блеклость - вот что я могу сказать. Рядом потрясающие здания, а это - общага возле Кирхи выглядит сегодня красивее.


 Современная мода на "раскраску" фасадов пошла с "легкой руки" бывшего главного архитектора Мироненко. Это тот урод, который ликвидировал ограду сан. Чкалова, построил "Градусник" и раскрасил Пушкинскую. Эти "веселые" раскрашенные фасады кое-где еще сохранились. Правда облезли и выцвели. Кстати в европейских городах законом запрещено менять облик здания. Как его построили, так оно и должно оставаться. Его только можно почистить. Нам бы так.

----------


## malyutka_e

> При чем тут ОДИН? Он фигурой "божества" исказил внешний вид здания?


 А вы считаете, что этот уродец вписался ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я про само здание речь веду.


  Здание, как здание. Отвечает своей эпохе.

----------


## Скрытик

> А вы считаете, что этот уродец вписался ?


 Да.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Простите, но у меня машина стоит рядом с этим зданием. Блеклость - вот что я могу сказать. Рядом потрясающие здания, а это - общага возле Кирхи выглядит сегодня красивее.


 По большому счету эту общагу надо было снести и построить в другом месте. А территорию, которую она занимала, вернуть общине. Потому что если говно красиво раскрасить, оно все равно останется говном.

----------


## Antique

> Простите, но у меня машина стоит рядом с этим зданием. Блеклость - вот что я могу сказать. Рядом потрясающие здания, а это - общага возле Кирхи выглядит сегодня красивее.


 Общага возле кирхи по сравнению со зданием НКВД выглядит неказисто. Н Маразлиевской иа нимходящин обьёмы по двум пространственным осям и курдонер содят к минимому визуальный размер. Очень удачно вписаны балконы.

----------


## Прометей

> По большому счету все хрущевки зто конструктивизм


 я всё спрашивал у преподавателя архитектуры, в каком стиле построены хрущёвки и сов. высотки. Он так и не ответил, всё повторял о стандартизации, унификации...
Это порнография, а не конструктивизм  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да.


 Это вы говорите из вредности, а в душе со мной согласны :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> я всё спрашивал у преподавателя архитектуры, в каком стиле построены хрущёвки и сов. высотки. Он так и не ответил, всё повторял о стандартизации, унификации...
> Это порнография, а не конструктивизм


 Согласен, это не исскуство и относить его к какому-нибудь художественному стилю затруднительно

----------


## Прометей

> Современная мода на "раскраску" фасадов пошла с "легкой руки" бывшего главного архитектора Мироненко. Это тот урод, который ликвидировал ограду сан. Чкалова, построил "Градусник" и раскрасил Пушкинскую. Эти "веселые" раскрашенные фасады кое-где еще сохранились. Правда облезли и выцвели. Кстати в европейских городах законом запрещено менять облик здания. Как его построили, так оно и должно оставаться. Его только можно почистить. Нам бы так.


  так и у нас что то говорили о паспорте здания, в который будет включен его первоначальный цвет согласно стандартов колёрования. Если красит заново, т о только в этот же цвет

----------


## Скрытик

> Это вы говорите из вредности, а в душе со мной согласны


 Я просто видел как этот "уродец" создавался. Там есть душа, всмотритесь. А в здании нет. Я в 2003м году там не купил офис только потому что мне не понравилась аура здания. А вот магазин интересный, абстрагируйтесь от здания, возьмите крупным планом. 
если что - к ювелирному никакого отношения не имею ))))

----------


## Прометей

> Я просто видел как этот "уродец" создавался. Там есть душа, всмотритесь. А в здании нет. Я в 2003м году там не купил офис только потому что мне не понравилась аура здания. А вот магазин интересный, абстрагируйтесь от здания, возьмите крупным планом. 
> если что - к ювелирному никакого отношения не имею ))))


  так в Микки Маусе тоже есть душа, особенно если часок другой внимательно всмотреться. Давайте его барельефами украсим старинные здания!

----------


## malyutka_e

> так и у нас что то говорили о паспорте здания, в который будет включен его первоначальный цвет согласно стандартов колёрования. Если красит заново, т о только в этот же цвет


 В то время, когда наши великие архитекторы строили город, палитра цветов была ограничена натуральными красителями. Это были разные оттенки охры, известь (белый), натуральный цвет кирпича и ракушечника. Все! Никаких других цветов. Но как умело они ими распоряжались! Как тонко и со вкусом. А сейчас есть полный спектр. Крась-нехочу. А вкуса и чувства меры нет! Вот и имеем на каждом вновь раскрашенном доме цветовой бред сивой кобылы.

----------


## Прометей

> В то время, когда наши великие архитекторы строили город, палитра цветов была ограничена натуральными красителями. Это были разные оттенки охры, известь (белый), натуральный цвет кирпича и ракушечника. Все! Никаких других цветов. Но как умело они ими распоряжались! Как тонко и со вкусом. А сейчас есть полный спектр. Крась-нехочу. А вкуса и чувства меры нет! Вот и имеем на каждом вновь раскрашенном доме цветовой бред сивой кобылы.


 Цвет охры — от светло-жёлтого до золотисто-жёлтого и тёмно-жёлтого. Сейчас ею вообще красят?
 Кирпичных зданий-минимум, неоштукатуренный ракушечник оставили на Кирхе. Посмотрим, как долго он таким симпатичным останется. Он к сожаления плохо держит тепло. У меня дом из него, намокает как мочалка и сразу холодным становится

----------


## malyutka_e

> так и у нас что то говорили о паспорте здания, в который будет включен его первоначальный цвет согласно стандартов колёрования. Если красит заново, т о только в этот же цвет


 Вообще, это полный бред. Отсюда эти страшные зеленые фасады. Когда-то, кому-то это пришло в голову, скорее потому, что не было другой краски. И теперь все должны эту глупость повторять. Это только в USSR могли такое придумать. Но эти нормативы до сих по действуют.

----------


## Прометей

> Вообще, это полный бред. Отсюда эти страшные зеленые фасады. Когда-то, кому-то это пришло в голову, скорее потому, что не было другой краски. И теперь все должны эту глупость повторять. Это только в USSR могли такое придумать. Но эти нормативы до сих по действуют.


 почему бред? Нужно узнать из архивных документов на дом, фото, описания очевидцев  первоначальный цвет здания и воссоздать его (цвет не советской краски, которая была на складе, а цвет времени постройки!)

----------


## malyutka_e

> Цвет охры — от светло-жёлтого до золотисто-жёлтого и тёмно-жёлтого. Сейчас ею вообще красят?
>  Кирпичных зданий-минимум, неоштукатуренный ракушечник оставили на Кирхе. Посмотрим, как долго он таким симпатичным останется. Он к сожаления плохо держит тепло. У меня дом из него, намокает как мочалка и сразу холодным становится


 Технологии не стоят на месте. Сейчас ракушечник пропитывают спец. раствором и он не впитывает воду и копоть. Ракушечник кирхи обработан по это технологии. Так что, стоять ему, красивому, еще долго.

----------


## malyutka_e

> почему бред? Нужно узнать из архивных документов на дом, фото, описания очевидцев  первоначальный цвет здания и воссоздать его (цвет не советской краски, которая была на складе, а цвет времени постройки!)


 Очевидцы все давно умерли :smileflag: . Можно только послойно снять штукатурки узнать, как было раньше. Но тоже не во всех случаях.

----------


## Прометей

> Технологии не стоят на месте. Сейчас ракушечник пропитывают спец. раствором и он не впитывает воду и копоть. Ракушечник кирхи обработан по это технологии. Так что, стоять ему, красивому, еще долго.


 ну не знаю. Я как раз интересовался этим вопросом у знакомого, который вплотную занимался Кирхой. Спросил о гидроизоляции ракушечника. Он ответил отрицательно. Сказал, что мало денег было. В последующий раз нанесут.
Более того, я проверил это, провёл рукою по камню. На руке остался жёлтый след, никакой плёнки(гидроизоляции) на камне нет!

----------


## Скрытик

да потому что ракушняк не боится влаги с наружи, он боится ее изнутри (с низу). Самое главное осушить подвалы, тогда дома будут стоять сотни лет!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Цвет охры — от светло-жёлтого до золотисто-жёлтого и тёмно-жёлтого. Сейчас ею вообще красят?
>  Кирпичных зданий-минимум, неоштукатуренный ракушечник оставили на Кирхе. Посмотрим, как долго он таким симпатичным останется. Он к сожаления плохо держит тепло. У меня дом из него, намокает как мочалка и сразу холодным становится


 Вы забыли про охру красную и охру золотистую. А еще был кобальт зеленый и синий.

----------


## Прометей

> да потому что ракушняк не боится влаги с наружи, он боится ее изнутри (с низу). Самое главное осушить подвалы, тогда дома будут стоять сотни лет!


 как это не боится? Пойдёт дождь, он намокнет. Потом ударит мороз-внутри капли воды замёрзнут-камень треснет.
 О теплоизоляции мокрого камня я уже высказался

----------


## malyutka_e

> да потому что ракушняк не боится влаги с наружи, он боится ее изнутри (с низу). Самое главное осушить подвалы, тогда дома будут стоять сотни лет!


 Или сделать гидроизоляцию фундамента. Кстати, во время ремонта оперного я видел в нем интересный колодец. Есть фотография. Он находится в самой нижней части здания и служит для контроля уровня грунтовых вод. Так вот на дне его было сухо. Только лежало несколько разбитых бутылок.

----------


## Скрытик

> как это не боится? Пойдёт дождь, он намокнет. Потом ударит мороз-внутри капли воды замёрзнут-камень треснет.
>  О теплоизоляции мокрого камня я уже высказался


  Я видел заборы из ракушняка, которым десятки лет. И что интересно - у них верхушка голая, а стенки отштукатурены! Ракушняк имеет почти школьную папиллярную структуру, влага испаряется быстрее чем замерзает.

----------


## malyutka_e

> ну не знаю. Я как раз интересовался этим вопросом у знакомого, который вплотную занимался Кирхой. Спросил о гидроизоляции ракушечника. Он ответил отрицательно. Сказал, что мало денег было. В последующий раз нанесут.
> Более того, я проверил это, провёл рукою по камню. На руке остался жёлтый след, никакой плёнки(гидроизоляции) на камне нет!


 Он не покрывает пленкой, а пропитывает камень.

----------


## Прометей

> Я видел заборы из ракушняка, которым десятки лет. И что интересно - у них верхушка голая, а стенки отштукатурены! Ракушняк имеет почти школьную папиллярную структуру, влага испаряется быстрее чем замерзает.


 я тоже такой ракушечник видел. Его верх или сточен , слизан дождём, или по прочности больше напоминает песок. При сырой одесской зиме и влажности 90% особого испарения не будет

----------


## Прометей

> Он не покрывает пленкой, а пропитывает камень.


 несколько верхних мм пропитывают, снаружи больше похоже на плёнку. Камень перестаёт крошится, оставлять след на руке. Я прекрасно знаю, что такое фасадная бесцветная гидроизоляция. Сам ею свой ракушняк дома покрыл  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> как это не боится? Пойдёт дождь, он намокнет. Потом ударит мороз-внутри капли воды замёрзнут-камень треснет.


 Но есть же примеры зданий из  неоштукатуренного ракушняка. Обычно 
 для таких строений используется качественный ракушняк высокой прочности. И на мой взгляд шлифованная поверхность ракушняка препятствует намоканию. Для оштукатуренных зданий закупали материал не самый лучший.

----------


## VicTur

> Уродовали, не нужно превозносить ((( Братислава тому пример и не только.


 В «Братиславе» есть два достоинства. Во-первых, интересная мозаичная колонна на углу, которая хороша сама по себе и мало вяжется с обликом строения. И во-вторых, то, что «Братислава» не многоэтажна.
Если уж ругать советских застройщиков, то, например, за громаду «Эпсилона» в историческом центре и за убогий новый Строгановский мост.
Нельзя забывать, что советская администрация запрещала даже балконы стеклить на старых зданиях — именно на том основании, что это искажает исторический облик построек.
В любом случае нынешние городские заправилы по уровню архитектурного цинизма давно переплюнули одесских градоначальников советской поры.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вложение 1996910


> Вот это здание, сильно увеличенное. На тюрьму не очень похоже. Крыша другой конфигурации и башня тоже.


 Так это тюрьма или что-то другое ? Так никто и не ответил. Все увлеклись ракушечником. Ау !

----------


## VicTur

> _Сост. - Ц. Берлянд; ред. - И. Кривохатский; худ. ред. - И. Белоус; фото - Я. Левита; тех. ред. - Б. Могилецкий; корректор - М. Рубин. Тираж - 12000 экз. Цена - 4 р. Одесское областное изд-во. Книжная фабрика, Купальный пер., 5. 1957 г.
> 
> _Разделы: краткий исторический очерк, достопримечательности, курорты, путеводитель, телефоны и адреса организаций... В начале и в конце — реклама!
> 
> Вот эту рекламу я и выкладываю (под ссылками — сканы 150 dpi):


 Чуть-чуть вы меня опередили. Мне сегодня попал в руки путеводитель «Советское Черноморье» 1954 года, там тоже много советской рекламы, которую я собираюсь выложить. Что характерно, рекламные страницы выдержаны в дореволюционной традиции и совершенно не похожи на нынешние рекламные разделы в периодике.

----------


## malyutka_e

Сообщение от VicTur: Нельзя забывать, что советская администрация запрещала даже балконы стеклить на старых зданиях — именно на том основании, что это искажает исторический облик построек.(

Вот это было правильно. Еще бы кондиционеры как-то прятать. Кстати, мой школьный товарищ во время ремонта спрятал кондиционер на балконе. Живет он на Торговой угол Новосельской.

----------


## Trs

Versus!

Насчёт конструктивизма я возмущусь. У нас есть весьма достойные здания этого стиля. Телефонная станция на углу Жуковского и Екатерининской. Дом торгового флота на углу переулка Маяковского. Клуб завода Январского Восстания на Шота Руставели. Жилмассив на Канатной напротив Аграрного (ранние здания). 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *посмотреть на дом совторгфлота в оригинальном виде*

Да и многие конструктивистские здания нуждаются в правильной подаче: ведь если просто обляпать его серой краской или выложить плиткой - это уже будет не то. Конструктивизм - это же во многом игра плоскостей. Нужно подчеркнуть остекление, выделить ленточные линии окон. Очень выиграл бы дом на углу Прохоровской и Мясоедовской, где архитектор заботливо выделил конструктивно эту деталь, но дом благополучно вымазали зелёной краской. 

Конструктивизм у нас есть! Не нужно преумалять его роль и число.

Стилистически хрущёвки, кстати, как раз к конструктивизму и восходят. По сути, они - вырожденный конструктивизм. Вот. например, здание 1931-2 годов постройки в составе жилмассива на Турбинной улице (Ленинград, снесено)

А вот хрущёвка серии 1-446-3 в Калуге (аналогичные здания есть и в Одессе, например, на Радостной)

Упрощённое сходство типовых проектов весьма наглядно.

----------


## Прометей

> Но есть же примеры зданий из  неоштукатуренного ракушняка. Обычно 
>  для таких строений используется качественный ракушняк высокой прочности. И на мой взгляд шлифованная поверхность ракушняка препятствует намоканию. Для оштукатуренных зданий закупали материал не самый лучший.


 они делались по стандартам своего времени . Сейчас  есть замечательная прозрачная гидроизоляция (правда дорогая по стоимости). Вот ею  и покрыть ракушняк.
 Можно конечно поэксперементировать и медленно вылить на шлифованный ракушняк литр воды. На 99% уверен, что всё впитается в камень

----------


## malyutka_e

Особенно хороши хрущевки у которых потолок является крышей. Летом там духовка, зимой - морозилка. Зроблэно з любовью до людэй.

----------


## Прометей

> Versus!
> 
> Насчёт конструктивизма я возмущусь. У нас есть весьма достойные здания этого стиля.


 как по мне, достаточно примитивные здания, полёта мысли не наблюдается.Любое 3-х мерное сооружение-это игра плоскостей. Осталось, чтобы эта игра показалась интересной зрителю

----------


## TrinCh

хрущевки это *социальное* жилье. создавалось куча рабочих мест при строительстве. строились они, в основном по стране, на окраинах городов и решали огромную жилищную проблему. уверен что люди получая там квартиры в свое время были весьма довольны, хотя, как сейчас понимаем, тесно, низко, жарко и холодно. лет через 30-50 придет пора ругать поселки Таирова и Котовского. очень не думаю, что если бы сейчас наше государство осилило бы аналогичную социальную программу массового строительства и бесплатной раздачи квартир, даже качества хрущоб, где-нибудь на (за)(около) границах города, мы бы тут возмущались, даже если бы все новые здания были одинаковые и покрашены в зеленый или даже в розовый цвет.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, есть вопрос по подписям в архиве.
Разбираюсь с папкой "Ришельевская улица". На старых открытках подписано - дом Нолли, а у Пилявского Нолле. Как все же правильно?
Нет ли о кого информации о этом доме, владельцах.

----------


## translator

> Не цементно-песчанным, а цементно-известковым раствором. Это профраствор для нашего известняка... Об этом мне рассказывал старый штукатур. Он о Одессе не один десяток зданий привел в нормальное состояние. а сейчас штукатурят цементным раствором, который не женится с ракушечником и штукатурка отваливается. Извелись профессионалы.


 Профессионалы не извелись, они стали другими... цементный завод хочет денег, поэтому они и не достаются известковым карьерам. А "профессионалов" сейчас полно, но они все больше по распилу бабла... Материалы заказывают не "те, которые надо", а "у своих" — в этом разница.

----------


## Antique

> как по мне, достаточно примитивные здания, полёта мысли не наблюдается.Любое 3-х мерное сооружение-это игра плоскостей.. Осталось, чтобы эта игра показалась интересной зрителю


 в дореволюционных зданиях игра плоскостей более менее проявилась в эпоху модерна, это получило продолжение в преемнике модерна - конструктивизме. У конструктивизма достаточно поклонников, некоторые здания уже в памятниках архитектуры. Но он, естевственно не всем нравится, это исскуство авнгарда.

----------


## Прометей

> Особенно хороши хрущевки у которых потолок является крышей. Летом там духовка, зимой - морозилка. Зроблэно з любовью до людэй.


 сверху на плиту покрытия ложиться экструдированный пенополистирол(голубенький который) толщиною минимум 5 см (а лучше от 7 см) и покрывается еврорубероидом. И тема с жарой/холодом на ближайшие 20 лет закрыта. Люди просто очень ленивы и скупы,  не хотят тратится на улучшения

----------


## Trs

*brassl*, "Вся Одесса 1902-3" даёт Нолле Н.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо! Третий вариант  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Нашел вот такую штуку  :smileflag:  Каким боком поставить в архив еще не придумал.
Экслибрис Исаковича Самойло (Самуила) Исааковича 


Есть немного дополнений по архиву. Заходите.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=brassl;16625662]Нашел вот такую штуку  :smileflag:  Каким боком поставить в архив еще не придумал.
Экслибрис Исаковича Самойло (Самуила) Исааковича 
Вложение 1997778
Экслибрис, как раз, Вайнштейна. Посмотрите на печать слева. Он просто использовал готовый бланк Исаковича. Зачеркнул его фамилию и поставил свой штамп-экслибрис. Элементарная экономия.

----------


## brassl

Подписано как Пушкинская. Никто не подскажет место по ГИСу

----------


## София Павловна

Поразила молодая девушка в первом ряду

Странная гравюра,однако.


А что это справа было?

----------


## Good++++

> Подписано как Пушкинская. Никто не подскажет место по ГИСу
> Вложение 1998377


 Это Дерибасовская, 14 (угол Екатерининской)

----------


## Скрытик

Можно фото переносить из Неопознанного в Бунина или Екатериненскую  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Так что со зданием ? Это на тюрьму не похоже. Где находится самолет ?

----------


## TrinCh

> Можно фото переносить из Неопознанного в Бунина или Екатериненскую


 +
правда, телеги, имхо, какие-то не такие  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Да мне тоже все говорят что не похоже, столб совсем не такой  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

С Первым апреля ! Моя прошлогодняя шутка.

----------


## Pinky

> Так что со зданием ? Это на тюрьму не похоже. Где находится самолет ?


 ИМХО это всё-таки тюрьма. Летали ведь на Ипподроме, а там в то время кроме кадетского училища и тюрьмы просто не было таких значительных зданий. На стрельбищном поле не летали, далековато было от города, да завода Анатры как такового там не было - был лишь один небольшой цех.

----------


## malyutka_e

Из недавнего прошлого. Сколько красивых балконов пропало...

----------


## malyutka_e

> ИМХО это всё-таки тюрьма. Летали ведь на Ипподроме, а там в то время кроме кадетского училища и тюрьмы просто не было таких значительных зданий. На стрельбищном поле не летали, далековато было от города, да завода Анатры как такового там не было - был лишь один небольшой цех.


 На тюрьму не похоже.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот неизвестное здание. не сохранилось. Где было, никто не знает. Но была же такая красота!

----------


## mlch

> А что это справа было? 
> Вложение 1998478


 Вот тут: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=20906 когда-то давно обсуждали этот вопрос.  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Реклама давно не существующей гостиницы "Крым". Что такое табль-дот ?

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот такая реклама. Это к спору о том, где была какая канатная фабрика. Где Мешкова, а где Новикова. Кстати, Сурилов не прав. Там вдали за Павловскими домами не не канатный завод, а юнкерское училище.

----------


## 115117

табльдот-это значит что кормили в гостинице.Кажется еда включена в стоимость проживания.

----------


## Antique

> Что такое табль-дот ?


 табльдот




> С Первым апреля !


  Курьёзно до неописуемости!

Очень похоже, но окна меньше.



> Да мне тоже все говорят что не похоже, столб совсем не такой


 
Непонятно. Вроде и похоже и нет. Наверное последствие жуткой реставрации.

----------


## brassl

> Это Дерибасовская, 14 (угол Екатерининской)


 Может тогда Дерибасовская, 16 ? (угол Екатерининской)

----------


## brassl

> Можно фото переносить из Неопознанного в Бунина или Екатериненскую


 Перенес. Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## malyutka_e

Реклама в дополнение к открытке "Фаберже на Дерибасовской"

----------


## translator

_Науч. ред. - к. геогр. н. С. Н. Рязанцев; худ. - Н. А. Воробьев, М.: Водтрансиздат, 1954 г.
_
Как обычно, путеводитель. И перед конечным форзацем — реклама. Смотрим.

       

(по ссылкам — 150 dpi)

----------


## Скрытик

> Непонятно. Вроде и похоже и нет. Наверное последствие жуткой реставрации.


 Что именно непохоже? Я на фейсбуке уже всех убедил  :smileflag: 
Основная проблема это то что вход в Аксис (бывшее Ретро) находится на месте входа в подъезд на старом фото. Но думаю это как раз то что перестроили за 100 лет. А так все совпадает до мелочей, даже профиль крыш на заднем фоне такой же!

----------


## VicTur

> _Науч. ред. - к. геогр. н. С. Н. Рязанцев; худ. - Н. А. Воробьев, М.: Водтрансиздат, 1954 г.
> _
> Как обычно, путеводитель. И перед конечным форзацем — реклама. Смотрим.


 Ура! Теперь мне самому не придётся её сканировать. Спасибо!

----------


## Antique

> Что именно непохоже?


 Некоторые детали отсутствуют, например тяги, наличники, я думаю, что их просто ободрали.

----------


## Скрытик

> Некоторые детали отсутствуют, например тяги, наличники, я думаю, что их просто ободрали.


 Арсен акцентировал внимание на зубцах крыши, но они на старом фото замыты проводами с упавшего столба. Окна современного магазина явно подняты вверх, поэтому разница в некоторых моментах. Но в остальном сложно представить что есть похожий ландшафт в центре, мы уже все перебрали в свое время. Посмотрите - даже крыши домов совпадают!

----------


## exse

> Поразила молодая девушка в первом ряду
> Вложение 1998494


 Я думал, что здание первое от оперного по ходу справа (видимо, Ленина, 2) было разбомблено, только сейчас обратил внимание, что оно  дожило до освобождения. Что было в нем до войны? Когда его снесли и почему?

----------


## brassl

Соборка?

----------


## mlch

> Я думал, что здание первое от оперного по ходу справа (видимо, Ленина, 2) было разбомблено, только сейчас обратил внимание, что оно  дожило до освобождения. Что было в нем до войны? Когда его снесли и почему?


  На аэрофотосъёмке люфтваффе от 30 июля 1944 года http://www.pobeda-info.ru/apps/Viewe...164&lang=ru-RU - стоит целехонькое.(Смотреть четвертую схему). А вот от первого номера - одни стены.

----------


## brassl

Вроде такой не было? Нашел сейчас в сетке.

----------


## Скрытик

> Соборка?
> Вложение 2001009


 Вроде Лермонтовский говорили.

----------


## mlch

> Соборка?
> Вложение 2001009


 Скорее всего - да. В правом верхнем углу, как мне кажется, дом Руссова.
Получается, что Виссарионыч с Ильичем беседуют за спиной у Воронцова.
***
Но, с другой стороны, на Соборке сидел другой Сталин - посреди клумбы-карты.
Даже при всем идиотизме тогдашней идеологии как-то странно смотрится два Сталина на одной площади.

----------


## brassl

И мне так кажется что рядом с Воронцовым

----------


## exse

> На аэрофотосъёмке люфтваффе от 30 июля 1944 года http://www.pobeda-info.ru/apps/Viewe...164&lang=ru-RU - стоит целехонькое.(Смотреть четвертую схему). А вот от первого номера - одни стены.


 №1 разбомбили еще при обороне в 41-ом. Чудом в оперный не попали. Я как то размещал фото 41-го где тень от стены №1 с  проваленной крышей.

----------


## mlch

> №1 разбомбили еще при обороне в 41-ом. Чудом в оперный не попали. Я как то размещал фото 41-го где тень от стены №1 с  проваленной крышей.


 Я, как и Вы считал, что они оба (1 и 2) были разбомблены в 1941. Выходит - мы ошибались.
Кстати. На тех же снимках люфтваффе от 14 августа 1941 первый номер тоже цел. значит - разбомбили позже.

----------


## Antique

> Арсен акцентировал внимание на зубцах крыши, но они на старом фото замыты проводами с упавшего столба. Окна современного магазина явно подняты вверх, поэтому разница в некоторых моментах. Но в остальном сложно представить что есть похожий ландшафт в центре, мы уже все перебрали в свое время. Посмотрите - даже крыши домов совпадают!


 Да, из за дентикул (зубцов) я тоже морщил лоб, но вы меня убедили )

----------


## Antique

> Соборка?
> Вложение 2001009


  Мне кажется что нет. Дом Руссова по другому выглядит.

----------


## mlch

> Мне кажется что нет. Дом Руссова по другому выглядит.


  Сейчас - безусловно, по другому.

----------


## Antique

> Сейчас - безусловно, по другому.


 Но на доме Руссова даже на дореволюционных фото нет такой мансарды с печными трубами. трубы есть, но без мансарды. И люкарна не такая. В простенках то ли пилястры то ли колонны. В доме Руссова не так. 
А не мог ли это быть горсад? В здании слева пивной сад (серое здание), а справа - дом Порро (тот, который со статуей)? Правда на доме Порро вроде бы нет мансарды, но сам фасад похож. а вобщем эта версия на мой взгляд очень сомнительная.

Вот дом руссова, в упор не вижу где этот кусок на фото:


На старом фото должен быть дом с похожей мансардой

----------


## SaMoVar

> Можно фото переносить из Неопознанного в Бунина или Екатериненскую 
> 
> http://s16.radikal.ru/i190/1012/4b/2034e6b7e8fe.jpg


 Меня тнрзают смутные сомнения. Место не то. Портики над окнами второго этажа справа... Трубы разной длины. Уже обсуждали это - меято не то.

----------


## SaMoVar

> А вот неизвестное здание. не сохранилось. Где было, никто не знает. Но была же такая красота!


 Там нога чья-то.

----------


## mlch

> Но на доме Руссова даже на дореволюционных фото нет такой мансарды с печными трубами. трубы есть, но без мансарды. И люкарна не такая. В простенках то ли пилястры то ли колонны. В доме Руссова не так. 
> А не мог ли это быть горсад? В здании слева пивной сад (серое здание), а справа - дом Порро (тот, который со статуей)? Правда на доме Порро вроде бы нет мансарды, но сам фасад похож. а вобщем эта версия на мой взгляд очень сомнительная.
> 
> *Вот дом руссова, в упор не вижу где этот кусок на фото*:


 Предполагаю, что тут:

Мне кажется, что снимок сделан с точки, указаной зеленой стрелкой и охватывает показанный красным сектор.

----------


## VicTur

> Меня тнрзают смутные сомнения. Место не то. Портики над окнами второго этажа справа... Трубы разной длины. Уже обсуждали это - меято не то.


 У меня сомнений нет. То самое место. Совпадает всё.

----------


## brassl

На ближайшую сессию горсовета идет "реабилитация" (слово то какое интересное) с надстройкой кинотеатра Одесса. У кого есть фотоаппараты, сфотографируйте, пожалуйста, то что пока стоит (я пока так фотик и не купил )

----------


## TrinCh

> Предполагаю, что тут:....


 мне идея с Горсадом нравится больше:

мансарды нет, но очень много похожего.

----------


## brassl

а что за чаша слева от пьедестала??? может к ней попробовать привязаться?

----------


## brassl

Это не может быть одна из этих ?

----------


## mlch

> Это не может быть одна из этих ?
> Вложение 2001676


 Тогда могу предположить, что слева на снимке - кинотеатр Уточкино, а справа - Большая Московская.
Вот только где же лестница у кинотеатра?

----------


## TrinCh

> мансарды нет, но очень много похожего.


  а вот и мансарда)

----------


## brassl

Есть еще вот такое фото, но не факт что фотографировали сразу в одном месте. Хотя это точно горсад.

----------


## Good++++

> Соборка?


 
Источник: http://www.rybak-et-al.net/odessar.htm

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Это Горсад, приблизительно 1948 - 1949 годы.

----------


## Antique

> а вот и мансарда)


 Ну я же говорил! Это дом Порро!


А вот сравнение старого фото с домом Русова. Тут целый ряд несоответствий:

на отгадываемом фото отсутствует шатёр, который должен быть у дома Русова
 - незастеклённая люкарна (на всех окнах отблескивает солнце, а это одно тёмное) на старом фото - явно чердак, а в Доме Русова это не люкарна, а очередное окно из ряда окон жилого этажа (и где же на отгадываемом фото ряд окон, оно одно).  
- более простая отделка фасадов, чем в доме Русова, пилястры в простенках

p.s опоздал со сравнением. Уже и мансарду на Доме Порро нашли, и памятник по другим фото локализировали. Совпадение полнейшее.

----------


## brassl

20 съезд это 1956 год, фото подписано 60 годом, как видим Коба сидит еще, так может и за Соборку не все точно?
Надо подумать (читать с грузинским акцентом  :smileflag: )

----------


## Good++++

> Это Горсад, приблизительно 1948 - 1949 годы.


 Памятники в Одессе имеют обыкновение перемещаться...  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Это Горсад, приблизительно 1948 - 1949 годы.


 Только вот за спиной у "вождей" не дом Порро, а университетская библиотека. 
Или они по всему горсаду бегали?  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> 20 съезд это 1956 год, фото подписано 60 годом, как видим Коба сидит еще, так может и за Соборку не все точно?
> Надо подумать (читать с грузинским акцентом )


 Памятники активно сносили после 22 съезда и выноса Сталина из мавзолея. А это - октябрь 1961-го. Так что в 1960-м он мог спокойно еще сидеть посреди Одессы.

----------


## brassl

Ага, а потом в Лермонтовский побежали  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Памятники активно сносили после 22 съезда и выноса Сталина из мавзолея. А это - октябрь 1961-го. Так что в 1960-м он мог спокойно еще сидеть посреди Одессы.


 Так вот и я про то же. Если есть одна неточность, то может быть и другая. А два памятника Сталину на Соборке. Хотя может в разное время... Но опять таки, тот второй монументальней, не думаю что его могли заменить на этот маленький, а тут дата 1960 год.

----------


## Antique

> Только вот за спиной у "вождей" не дом Порро, а университетская библиотека. 
> Или они по всему горсаду бегали?


 Ракурс другой. Тут спереди снято, а там сбоку и вблизи. Но памятник таки-да ворочали, не спокойно было ему в Горсаду. Мне кажется, что постамент свежий, видны цементные швы. И рядом нет фонарного столба и скамейки.

То если только там нет ещё одной такой же скульптуры по другую сторону от беседки. Хотя вот это уже нонсенс )

----------


## brassl

Значит вроде определились - Горсад.
Теперь, как говорит уважаемый  malyutka_e, вернемся к самолету  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Несколько интересных фото появилось:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=163011543742081&set=o.168792266481678

----------


## mlch

> Несколько интересных фото появилось:
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=163011543742081&set=o.168792266481678


  Как ты все отслеживать успеваешь?  :smileflag: 
А фото, действительно, интересные.

----------


## Скрытик

> Как ты все отслеживать успеваешь? 
> А фото, действительно, интересные.


 Так я на группу подписан  :smileflag:  
Там пройтись по всем фото - много интересного собрать можно.

----------


## brassl

> Несколько интересных фото появилось:
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=163011543742081&set=o.168792266481678


 Обижаешь начальник!  :smileflag:  Я как поставил эту страничку на комп так три раза на день и проверяю. Жаль что на нашем форуме так фото не выкладывают. А с фейсбука все фото уже у нас , как и еще с нескольких аукционов и страниц(но выложить не успел), исправлюсь  :smileflag: .

----------


## Antique

На Люстдорфской дороге 94 (3-я станция Люстдорфской дороги) есть двухэтажное кирпичное здание. Никто не знает что это было?

----------


## Antique

> Жаль что на нашем форуме так фото не выкладывают.


 Не все знают о нескольких краеведческих темах на общем форуме, блуждающих вперемешку с другими темами.

----------


## brassl

А как сделать рекламу на весь форум??? (вопрос к модераторам). Что б и у нас пополнение было.

Ребята никто не видел Фотоальбом "Русская фотография 1840-1910 гг."  , там Одесса есть? А то все битые ссылки попадаются, не знаю искать дальше или нет

----------


## malyutka_e

> Там нога чья-то.


 Длинная выдержка, вот только нога и осталась.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Источник: http://www.rybak-et-al.net/odessar.htm


  Интересно слово "раСрушенного". Но мужик сидит однозначно в горсаду.

----------


## Antique

> 


 Интересно, как оттуда можно выпилить Сталина: Они же в симбиозе )

----------


## malyutka_e

Лобзиком :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Лобзиком


 А Ленин не рассыпется? Проще переработать форму для отливки, и новую гипсовую скульптуру поставить на Соборке, а старую в Горсад перенести.

Вот этот момент в статье недостоверный:



> Эта Аркада - единственное что осталось в Одесса от турок (Хаджибей)


 Хаджибей совсем в другом месте находился.

----------


## malyutka_e

Эта Аркада - единственное что осталось в Одесса от турок (Хаджибей)

О какой аркаде речь ? Я что-то пропустил ?

----------


## Antique

> О какой аркаде речь ? Я что-то пропустил ?


 Это я прокомментировал ссылку http://www.rybak-et-al.net/odessar.htm Аркаду часто ошибочно  причисляют к турецким постройкам.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Это я прокомментировал ссылку http://www.rybak-et-al.net/odessar.htm Аркаду часто ошибочно  причисляют к турецким постройкам.


 Ага!Это-ж вроде останки российской крепости.Но днйствительно-Хотя бы что-то,осталось от присутствия турок на Одесской земле?Интересно просто,потому как читая как брали российские войска Измаил и после того как взяли,практически всё сравняли с землёй,устроив при этом туркам-форменную резню.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Ага!Это-ж вроде останки российской крепости.Но днйствительно-Хотя бы что-то,осталось от присутствия турок на Одесской земле?Интересно просто,потому как читая как брали российские войска Измаил и после того как взяли,практически всё сравняли с землёй,устроив при этом туркам-форменную резню.


 Езжайте в Овидиополь. Там на окраине города находятся остатки земляных валов и рвов турецкой крепости Хаджидер.

----------


## Antique

> Ага!Это-ж вроде останки российской крепости.Но денйствительно-Хотя бы что-то,осталось от присутствия турок на Одесской земле?Интересно просто,потому как читая как брали российские войска Измаил и после того как взяли,практически всё сравняли с землёй,устроив при этом туркам-форменную резню.


 На територии Белгород-Днестровской крепости есть остатки минарета.

----------


## mlch

> Так я на группу подписан  
> Там пройтись по всем фото - много интересного собрать можно.


 Я тоже на нее подписан.  :smileflag: 
А времени все смотреть - нету.

----------


## Pumik

> Это я знаю,спасибо!Но я имел ввиду,осталось ли что-то в Одессе от турецкой крепости и других построек.Крепость-то по плану была довольно приличная.


 почитайте Т.Г.Гончарука, не знаю где купить, в Горьковке есть,
Гончарук, Тарас Григорьевич.
    История Хаджибея (Одессы): 1415-1795 [Текст] : популярный очерк / Т. Г. Гончарук. - Одесса : Астропринт, 1997. - 88 с. : ил. - Список использованной лит.: с. 69-72. - ISBN 966-549-151-2 : 2.60 грн.

----------


## mlch

> Эта Аркада - единственное что осталось в Одесса от турок (Хаджибей)
> 
> О какой аркаде речь ? Я что-то пропустил ?


 Народ! Вы обсуждаете один из самых неудачных и некомпетентных "одесских" сайтов. Стоит ли?

----------


## mlch

> Это я знаю,спасибо!Но я имел ввиду,осталось ли что-то в Одессе от турецкой крепости и других построек.Крепость-то по плану была довольно приличная.


  В конце 1990-х проводились археологические раскопки на склоне ниже Воронцовского дворца. Кое-что нашли. Губарь об этом писал.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это я прокомментировал ссылку http://www.rybak-et-al.net/odessar.htm Аркаду часто ошибочно  причисляют к турецким постройкам.


 Это какой-то примитивный сайт.

----------


## malyutka_e

> почитайте Т.Г.Гончарука, не знаю где купить, в Горьковке есть,
> Гончарук, Тарас Григорьевич.
>     История Хаджибея (Одессы): 1415-1795 [Текст] : популярный очерк / Т. Г. Гончарук. - Одесса : Астропринт, 1997. - 88 с. : ил. - Список использованной лит.: с. 69-72. - ISBN 966-549-151-2 : 2.60 грн.


 А еще лучше, прочтите книгу Сурилова "Одесса православная в событиях и лицах эпох" Часть первая. Изд-во ВМВ. 526 стр. 2010. Там и Гончарук принимал участие и Шкляев и Серафима и Чемена.

----------


## Скрытик

> Это я знаю,спасибо!Но я имел ввиду,осталось ли что-то в Одессе от турецкой крепости и других построек.Крепость-то по плану была довольно приличная.


  Крепость была очень маленькая, примерно 30 на 40 метров. Располагалась в районе Приморского бульвара.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Крепость была очень маленькая, примерно 30 на 40 метров. Располагалась в районе Приморского бульвара.


 Крепость была очень большая и занимала почти всю территорию парка Шевченко. Там до сих пор можно встретить остатки фундамента. Я говорю не о турецкой крепости, конечно.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот знакомый нам памятник. Другой ракурс.

----------


## mlch

> Крепость была очень большая и занимала почти всю территорию парка Шевченко. Там до сих пор можно встретить остатки фундамента.


 На территории парка Шевченко была русская крепость, заложенная в 1794 году.
А турецкий Гаджибей - Ени-Дунья был на месте нынешнего Воронцовского дворца и, действительно был очень небольшим.

----------


## Скрытик

> Крепость была очень большая и занимала почти всю территорию парка Шевченко. Там до сих пор можно встретить остатки фундамента. Я говорю не о турецкой крепости, конечно.


  Так мы вроде турецкую обсуждаем, нет?  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> На территории парка Шевченко была русская крепость, заложенная в 1794 году.
> А турецкий Гаджибей - Ени-Дунья был на месте нынешнего Воронцовского дворца и, действительно был очень небольшим.


  Судя по картам все же немного ближе к лестнице.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На территории парка Шевченко была русская крепость, заложенная в 1794 году.
> А турецкий Гаджибей - Ени-Дунья был на месте нынешнего Воронцовского дворца и, действительно был очень небольшим.


  Гаджибей это городишко, а Ени-Дунья (что в переводе значит Новый Свет), это замок, который остался от бывшей крепости. Он располагался на территории
Воронцовского дворца. А крепость занимала площадь Всего Воронцовского переулка.

----------


## Скрытик

Не получается на территории Воронцовского. Почти посередине между балками.

----------


## malyutka_e

Узнаете место ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Не получается на территории Воронцовского. Почти посередине между балками.[/QUOTE]

 Карта слишком условна. Какая-то выхолощенная, современная.  Есть более подробная кара - карта Исленьева. Он сам составил план на местности перед наступлением. Найду, покажу.

----------


## mlch

> Узнаете место ?


 На Старобазарную площадь не похоже. 
Может быть - Прохоровская или Алексеевская?

----------


## Скрытик

Вот что "нарыл"  :smileflag: 
http://odesskiy.com/chisto-fakti-iz-zhizni-i-istorii/tajnyj-hod-vo-dvortse-grafa-vorontsova.html

----------


## Pumik

> Карта слишком условна. Какая-то выхолощенная, современная.  Есть более подробная кара - карта Исленьева. Он сам составил план на местности перед наступлением. Найду, покажу.


 все там же у Гончарука Т.Г., есть план Ивана Исленьева 1768 года. Крепость между балками, в районе таможенной площади, таможни-была пристань.

----------


## brassl

> Узнаете место ?


 С мая этого года лежит в нашем архиве в папке ПРОХОРОВСКАЯ площадь  :smileflag: 
Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## mlch

> Не получается на территории Воронцовского. Почти посередине между балками.


  Карта слишком условна. Какая-то выхолощенная, современная.  Есть более подробная кара - карта Исленьева. Он сам составил план на местности перед наступлением. Найду, покажу.[/QUOTE]

Вот тут и тут можно увидеть расположение турецкой крепости.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Карта слишком условна. Какая-то выхолощенная, современная.  Есть более подробная кара - карта Исленьева. Он сам составил план на местности перед наступлением. Найду, покажу.


 Вот тут и тут можно увидеть расположение турецкой крепости.[/QUOTE]

"-Не получается на территории Воронцовского. Почти посередине между балками". Это не моя цитата, а Скрытика. 

Первая карта - карта Грибовского. А на второй карте это строение под номером 13 называется "Адмиралтейское укрепление". К этому времени от турецкой крепости уже ничего не осталось.

----------


## malyutka_e

> С мая этого года лежит в нашем архиве в папке ПРОХОРОВСКАЯ площадь 
> Есть немного дополнений.Заходите


 А качество хорошее ?

----------


## Pumik

кто знает, чем закончились раскопки на кладбище, в Преображенском парке? слышала, что точно установили место захоронения Льва Пушкина и Веры Холодной, есть ли об этом официальная информация?

brassl, откуда этот рисунок (если возможно, конечно, вспомнить)?

----------


## Скрытик

> кто знает, чем закончились раскопки на кладбище, в Преображенском парке? слышала, что точно установили место захоронения Льва Пушкина и Веры Холодной, есть ли об этом официальная информация?
> 
> brassl, откуда этот рисунок (если возможно, конечно, вспомнить)?


  Отсюда  :smileflag: 
Книга "Архитектура старой Одессы"

----------


## mlch

> brassl, откуда этот рисунок (если возможно, конечно, вспомнить)?


 Это рисунок Синявера из его книги.
Упс. Скрытик опередил.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Это рисунок Синявера из его книги.
> Упс. Скрытик опередил.


 А я вообще не успел  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> А качество хорошее ?


 Да вот решаю, оставить старое или выложить Ваше  :smileflag:  

Только что нашел фото Чеховского, на фото Цакни Анна Николаевна - выложил в архив

----------


## Pumik

Спасибо, Добрые люди :smileflag: 
такого вида нет, из книги Дорошенко "Переправа через Стикс"

----------


## malyutka_e

Кстати о кладбище.
Все памятники на нем уничтожены. Но кое-что, все-таки, оставили и использовали.  Я говорю о памятнике генералу Радецкому. Каменные "лафеты" для пушек Сейчас выполняют роль урн для мусора(!!!).Там таких четыре штуки.  Вот до чего дошло пролетарское сознание!

----------


## Sergey_L

Так кто может сказать, памятников было два? Или его переместили?

----------


## TrinCh

> Так кто может сказать, памятников было два? Или его переместили?


  походу его как переходящее знамя в особо отличившийся парк раз в месяц перетаскивали )

----------


## mlch

> Вложение 2004272
> Так кто может сказать, памятников было два? Или его переместили?


 Похоже, что их, как "Девушку с веслом" старались поставить в каждом сквере Советского Союза.  :smileflag: 
http://terijoki.spb.ru/trk_starosti.php?item=90

----------


## Antique

> Похоже, что их, как "Девушку с веслом" старались поставить в каждом сквере Советского Союза.


 Весело )

А вот кстати про выпиленного Сталина. Оказывается была другая типовая (?) скульптура "сидячий Ленин", которой подменяли "дуэт"
http://simfion.narod.ru/news08.htm

----------


## TrinCh

> Весело )
> 
> А вот кстати про выпиленного Сталина. Оказывается была другая типовая (?) скульптура "сидячий Ленин", которой подменяли "дуэт"
> http://simfion.narod.ru/news08.htm


  слишком сложно, можно просто головы поменять))

фото нашел сегодня на фейсбуке http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=161894977187071&set=o.1687922664816  78#!/photo.php?fbid=1693900275983&set=o.168792266481678  &pid=31797360&id=1492102412 
кстати пишут что стоит в Одессе, правда я не совсем понял где.

----------


## Pumik

> слишком сложно, можно просто головы поменять))
> кстати пишут что стоит в Одессе, правда я не совсем понял где.


 возле автосборочного завода.

----------


## Antique

> слишком сложно, можно просто головы поменять))


 А в чём сложность?  Сложно воссоздавать части разрубленого памятника, фантастика какая-то.

----------


## TrinCh

долго лобзиком выпиливать, а так... голову Сталина на голову Горького и все)

Pumik, спасибо. 
черти-где на Пересыпи.

----------


## mlch

> А в чём сложность?  Сложно воссоздавать части разрубленого памятника, фантастика какая-то.


 Технологически достаточно непросто отделить близкостоящие, практически соприкасающиеся фигуры и при этом оставить впечатление цельного памятника. Независимо от материала - металла, камня или даже гипса.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вложение 2004272
> Так кто может сказать, памятников было два? Или его переместили?


  Это типовой памятник. Какие отливали тысячами. Их никто не переносил. Их просто ставили в разных местах. Каждый район должен был иметь свой набор лениных, сталиных и их пар, ленин и дети,
 сталин и дети.

----------


## Antique

> Технологически достаточно непросто отделить близкостоящие, практически соприкасающиеся фигуры и при этом оставить впечатление цельного памятника. Независимо от материала - металла, камня или даже гипса.


 Я как раз об этом и говорю ) То есть можно конечно попробовать отделить (если памятник трещинами не пойдёт), но потом место стыка нужно будет дорабатывать, дорисовывать - сложная работа.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот и город Хаджибей.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот карта Исленьева. Крепость как раз у Военного спуска, на месте Воронцовского дворца.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот план нападения.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кажется. все ушли спать.

----------


## malyutka_e

> слишком сложно, можно просто головы поменять))
> 
> фото нашел сегодня на фейсбуке http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=161894977187071&set=o.1687922664816  78#!/photo.php?fbid=1693900275983&set=o.168792266481678  &pid=31797360&id=1492102412 
> кстати пишут что стоит в Одессе, правда я не совсем понял где.


  Вот координаты.

----------


## TrinCh

может кому интересно, еще одна идеологически выдержанная композиция с вождем в санатории Одесса пока еще стоит  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Кажется. все ушли спать.


 так в чем сыр-бор, Хаджибей между балок, крепость и сооружения батареи до пристани.
уже боюсь сказать, но Ени-Дунья, это сооружение в парке Шевченко, которое начали возводит с остатков старой крепости Хаджибей, но в то время действовал указ о запрете новых фортификационных сооружений, и посему был сделан хитрый ход,под предлогом ремонта старых укреплений, строили волохи.

----------


## malyutka_e

У вас в голове каша. Вы окончательно запутались :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> У вас в голове каша. Вы окончательно запутались


 Спасибо, Вы все так же любезны, может быть дело в предмете спора, кто, о чем говорит, и кто, что хочет доказать.

----------


## Pumik

лучше про кладбища поговорить, сквер Георгия Гамова-был "братской могилой" румын и иже с ними, так ли это?

----------


## VicTur

> Спасибо, Вы все так же любезны, может быть дело в предмете спора, кто, о чем говорит, и кто, что хочет доказать.


 Не обижайтесь. Он бывает резок, но к этому можно привыкнуть, и оно того стоит.

----------


## VicTur

> Не получается на территории Воронцовского. Почти посередине между балками.


 


> Карта слишком условна. Какая-то выхолощенная, современная.  Есть более подробная кара - карта Исленьева. Он сам составил план на местности перед наступлением. Найду, покажу.


 Сомневаюсь в аутентичности карты. Слишком много ляпов в старорежимной орфографии.

----------


## VicTur

> А вот и город Хаджибей.


 Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто художник.

----------


## Pumik

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто художник.


 Г. А. Ладыженский. «1899 год. Хаджибей». (Масло на холсте. Картина выставлена в экспозиции Одесского художественного музея) поиск Википедия: Ладыженский Г.А.

----------


## brassl

Вот нашел два фото. Были подписаны как одесские витрины

----------


## mlch

> так в чем сыр-бор, Хаджибей между балок, крепость и сооружения батареи до пристани.
> уже боюсь сказать, *но Ени-Дунья, это сооружение в парке Шевченко*, которое начали возводит с остатков старой крепости Хаджибей, но в то время действовал указ о запрете новых фортификационных сооружений, и посему был сделан хитрый ход,под предлогом ремонта старых укреплений, строили волохи.


 Сожалею, но Вы абсолютно не правы в этом вопросе.

----------


## Antique

> Вот нашел два фото. Были подписаны как одесские витрины


 В дореволюционное время тоже любили отвратительно большое колличество рекламы (

----------


## brassl

> В дореволюционное время тоже любили отвратительно большое колличество рекламы (


  Я все думал куда их ставить в архиве, улицу то навряд ли узнаем. А Вы правы - РЕКЛАМА  :smileflag: . Спасибо за подсказку.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот что "нарыл" 
> http://odesskiy.com/chisto-fakti-iz-zhizni-i-istorii/tajnyj-hod-vo-dvortse-grafa-vorontsova.html


  Супер! Но есть пару не точностей - В 80х я занимался в  детском ансамбле танца руководителем которого был и есть Ефим Коган, их этого ансамбля и выросла в последствии хореографическая школа, репитиции проходили в танц классе находившемся в подвале под Воронцовским дворцом, там же находились и раздевалки и уборная и т.д. А кружок фотографии, который я посещал будучи чуть постарше, распологался в соседнем полукруглом здании на первом этаже с левой стороны. Как мне кажется вся эта история вымысел... :smileflag:  Что же касается крепости Эни - Дунья (по моему она же и Хаджибеевская) то действительно имеют место быть два мнения -  либо крепость находилась на месте Воронцовского дворца, либо с лева от Бульварной лестницы примерно на месте развалин ресторана, внутренняя стена которого имеет несколько заваленных нишь...

----------


## Скрытик

Может что-то всплывет, если кто-то таки решится восстановить ресторан. Хотя там по хорошему мало что от наружных стен осталось 

А вообще странно, что крепость площадью 12 соток (размер современного дачного участка) требовала таких усилий по ее атаке.

----------


## Пушкин

Возможно это площадь внутреннего замка, а площадь укреплений была значительно больше...

----------


## Скрытик

Не намного. Пишут что крепость насчитывала 300 янычар и 12 пушек.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто художник.


  Ладыженский. Картина находится в нашем художественном музее.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Сомневаюсь в аутентичности карты. Слишком много ляпов в старорежимной орфографии.


 Какой из двух ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> В дореволюционное время тоже любили отвратительно большое колличество рекламы (


  Зато они не уродовали фасады пристройками.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не намного. Пишут что крепость насчитывала 300 янычар и 12 пушек.


 Еще одно изображение замка.

----------


## Прометей

> А кружок фотографии, который я посещал будучи чуть постарше, распологался в соседнем полукруглом здании на первом этаже с левой стороны.


 не факт, что фотокружок постоянно находился в бывшей конюшне, вы же не со дня основания кружка в нём занимались.
К тому же не суть важно, был там именно фотокружок или иной

----------


## malyutka_e

Найду картину "Штурм хаджибейской крепости", покажу. Но ее, кажется,  все знают.

----------


## Скрытик

> Еще одно изображение замка.


  У меня есть такое в цвете. Книга Г.Степаненко "Одесса XIX век".

----------


## brassl

Нашел вот такое фото. Может кто-то знает место?


Есть немного дополнений. Заходите  :smileflag: 

Мне сегодня везет на фото, нашел Порт 1897 года и Ник. бульвар 1897 год. Постараюсь сейчас выложить.

Выложил. Заходите

----------


## OdGen

> лучше про кладбища поговорить, сквер Георгия Гамова-был "братской могилой" румын и иже с ними, так ли это?


 Есть ли среди нас желающие фотографировать и описывать старинные надгробия на 2-м Христианском кладбище (бывшем Новом городском) на Люстдорфской дороге? Просто хочу выяснить, кому это интересно. Я эту работу веду последние пару лет.

----------


## Pumik

> Есть ли среди нас желающие фотографировать и описывать старинные надгробия на 2-м Христианском кладбище (бывшем Новом городском) на Люстдорфской дороге? Просто хочу выяснить, кому это интересно. Я эту работу веду последние пару лет.


 есть, только сама на кладбище не пойду, с группой единомышленников.

----------


## OdGen

Одному по любому соваться не стоит. Лучше группа 3-5 человек, летом в выходные.

----------


## brassl

Летом можно.

----------


## Pumik

> Одному по любому соваться не стоит. Лучше группа 3-5 человек, летом в выходные.


 


> Летом можно.


 мне кажется, что, наоборот, лучше зимой: если есть заброшенные могилы под кустами и т.п., то их можно увидеть, и местных аборигенов тоже видно, и крыс меньше.
Когда-то victor.odessa упоминал, что были экскурсии по некрополям Одессы в частности по 2-ому кладбищу. Могу узнать в бюро.

----------


## brassl

Ни у кого нет нормального скана этой открытки??? Поделитесь для архива  :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

> Это Михайловская площадь или ипподром ? И что это за здание на горизонте ?


 Уверен, что это ипподром. Побывал, сфотографировал, здание тюрьмы оттуда просматривается именно в такой проекции как на старом фото, хотя и закрыто сейчас зданием по скоростной дороге - купол тем не менее виден на фото под номером 2.
И еще, под номером 1 на старом и новом фото видны беговые дорожки для лошадей.

----------


## VicTur

> Какой из двух ?


 1. Два раза слово «спускъ» без твёрдого знака.
2. Два раза слово «крѣпость» написано через «е».
3. Вместо «двѣ большия груши» написано «две большие груши».
На выносках из карты:
слово «Фонтанъ» везде без твёрдого знака;
вместо «Аркадія» — «Аркадия».

----------


## Скрытик

Так эту карту я приводил (с грушами  :smileflag: )

----------


## malyutka_e

> 1. Два раза слово «спускъ» без твёрдого знака.
> 2. Два раза слово «крѣпость» написано через «е».
> 3. Вместо «двѣ большия груши» написано «две большие груши».
> На выносках из карты:
> слово «Фонтанъ» везде без твёрдого знака;
> вместо «Аркадія» — «Аркадия».


 А вторая карта наступления ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Так эту карту я приводил (с грушами )


 Это другая карта. Называется "окрестности Одессы"

----------


## malyutka_e

"Взятие Хаджибея". Картина Порхета. Краеведческий музей. Сам фотографировал.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это последние изображения. Больше вроде бы нет. А, нет. Есть еще руины крепости.

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще одна местность.

----------


## malyutka_e

Старая гравюра. "Хаджибейское кладбище". Неизвестный автор.

----------


## malyutka_e

Гочарук и герб Дерибаса.

----------


## malyutka_e

Как вырос культурный слой за 100 лет.

----------


## Скрытик

> Еще одна местность.


 А тут крепость опять переместилась ближе к ресторану  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Какая то блуждающая крепость...

----------


## malyutka_e

Из недалекого прошлого Успенской улицы...:

----------


## malyutka_e

Для Brassl. Вы это заказывали ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Эти мосты были в Одессе в 1864 году. Интересно, какие из них уже исчезли ?

----------


## brassl

> Для Brassl. Вы это заказывали ?


 Вы волшебник?  :smileflag: . Так может еще чего то есть интересного?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

"Не счесть алмазов в каменных пещерах". Будем решать проблемы по мере их поступления

----------


## mlch

> Эти мосты были в Одессе в 1864 году. Интересно, какие из них уже исчезли ?


 Легче ответить, какие еще остались.  :smileflag: 
Строгановский, Новикова, Сикарда, Сабанеевский.

----------


## malyutka_e

Как осиротел город ! Зато появились другие.

----------


## Pumik

> Легче ответить, какие еще остались. 
> Строгановский, Новикова, Сикарда, Сабанеевский.


 на эту тему статья Kaiser_Wilhelm_II http://*************/?p=61845

----------


## OdGen

В продолжение темы о гербе Одессы.
Интересная печать одесского портового маклера на документе 1819 года. Здесь изображен Георгий Победоносец!

----------


## malyutka_e

Узнаю брата Колю !

----------


## OdGen

:smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Здесь изображен Георгий Победоносец!


 Да ,странно, креста нет, а Георгий Победоносец от него остался. Возможно на печати плохо прорисовывался маленький Георгий и решили пожертвовать крестом за счёт увеличения фигуры.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да ,странно, креста нет, а Георгий Победоносец от него остался. Возможно на печати плохо прорисовывался маленький Георгий и решили пожертвовать крестом за счёт увеличения фигуры.


 Сомнительная версия. При том развитии печатного дела такое вряд ли возможно. На щите видны мельчайшие полоски.  Слишком ответственное изображение.

----------


## brassl

> "Не счесть алмазов в каменных пещерах". Будем решать проблемы по мере их поступления


 У нас как в сказке, проблемы возникают не отходя от кассы  :smileflag: 
Нет ли у товарища Волшебника случаем видов опубликованных в книге Аура Молдаванки часть первая? Там есть несколько интересных видов,но качество оставляет желать.... И я в раздумье. Сканерить оттуда или может кто поделиться видами в нормальном качестве. Мне попала в руки книга Губаря за Пале Рояль, издание хорошее, того чего у нас нет я сканерну и выложу в архив.
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Пушкин

У меня есть одно изображение и с крестом и с Победоносцем, но к сожалению загрузить не могу - комп не работает...

----------


## brassl

Пытаюсь привести в порядок папку по РИШЕЛЬЕВСКОЙ.
Если этот вопрос обсуждался, заранее прошу простить, я наверное пропустил.
Никто не подскажет примерную привязку по ГИСу домов 1 и 2

----------


## Antique

> У меня есть одно изображение и с крестом и с Победоносцем


 Разве Победоносец это не стандартный элемент герба? Он вроде бы всегда присутствует на кресте.

----------


## brassl

Какой номер дома имеет здание бывшего к-ра Украина?
По Пилявскому - 9
По ГИСу - не имеет нумерации по Ришельевской, а так Греческая, 19
Если кто знает - подскажите, а то ехать далеко и холодно  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Какой номер дома имеет здание бывшего к-ра Украина?
> По Пилявскому - 9
> По ГИСу - не имеет нумерации по Ришельевской, а так Греческая, 19
> Если кто знает - подскажите, а то ехать далеко и холодно


 По ГИСу - Ришельевская 9а
 И на сайте магазина "Диски та касети" - тот же адрес.

----------


## Antique

По Гису здание Азово-Донского банка на двечасти порезали. 19-й по Греческой и 9а-й по ришельевской.




> Никто не подскажет примерную привязку по ГИСу домов 1 и 2


  А какого года рисунок? Такое ощущение, что большинство зданий уже снесли.

----------


## brassl

> По ГИСу - Ришельевская 9а
>  И на сайте магазина "Диски та касети" - тот же адрес.


 Точно, я чего то решил что Диски и кассеты на углу Греческой, переохладился наверное.
И окончательно запутался в Пилявском, надо срочно выпить  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> По Гису здание Азово-Донского банка на двечасти порезали. 19-й по Греческой и 9а-й по ришельевской.
> 
> 
>  А какого года рисунок? Такое ощущение, что большинство зданий уже снесли.


 Год не помню, сканировал с подарочных открыток, давно, а сейчас их под рукой нет.

Азовско-Донской коммерческий банк под каким номером ставить в архиве? 
Или писать - Греческая, 19 вид со стороны Ришельевской?

----------


## Monra

простите, а что нетребский выпустил книгу аура молдаванки, я видел переулки, пересыпь и бульвары

----------


## Antique

> Азовско-Донской коммерческий банк под каким номером ставить в архиве? 
> Или писать - Греческая, 19 вид со стороны Ришельевской?


 Можно и так и так. Можно Ришельевская 9а, так как главных вход со стороны Ришельевской.




> простите, а что нетребский выпустил книгу аура молдаванки


 Да, пока только первая часть

----------


## brassl

> простите, а что нетребский выпустил книгу аура молдаванки, я видел переулки, пересыпь и бульвары


 Да!!! И вроде уже давно, ну где-то с месяц, я купил только сегодня, на Садовой. 25 грн. Часть 1, вторая, сказали, может быть к новому году (я правда не уточнял к какому  :smileflag: )

----------


## brassl

> Можно и так и так. Можно Ришельевская 9а, так как главных вход со стороны Ришельевской.


 Спасибо за помощь. Уже подписал в архиве. Еще есть пару вопросов, но сперва разберемся с тем видом что я выложил, а то я не знаю как его подписать  :smileflag: 

Есть ли у кого информация по Ришельевской, 10? А то Пилявский молчит по этому поводу.

----------


## mlch

> Год не помню, сканировал с подарочных открыток, давно, а сейчас их под рукой нет.


 Это - гравюра Вахренова. 1870-1873-й годы.

----------


## mlch

> Пытаюсь привести в порядок папку по РИШЕЛЬЕВСКОЙ.
> Если этот вопрос обсуждался, заранее прошу простить, я наверное пропустил.
> Никто не подскажет примерную привязку по ГИСу домов 1 и 2
> Вложение 2011661


 Это перекресток с Большой Арнаутской или с Базарной. Второе, как мне кажется, более вероятно.

----------


## Antique

> Есть ли у кого информация по Ришельевской, 10? А то Пилявский молчит по этому поводу.


 Может он как Греческая 26 или 28 прописан? Там сталинка.

----------


## brassl

> Это перекресток с Большой Арнаутской или с Базарной. Второе, как мне кажется, более вероятно.


  Вы отталкиваетесь от того что в конце видна каланча, и по крайне мере два перекрестка (правда плохо просматриваемых)?

----------


## brassl

> Может он как Греческая 26 или 28 прописан? Там сталинка.


  Вы правы, прошу прощение у Пилявского (заочно)  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Вы отталкиваетесь от того что в конце видна каланча, и по крайне мере два перекрестка (правда плохо просматриваемых)?


 Именно так.
Если это Ришельевская, то в торце должен либо быть театр, либо Александровский участок и каланча на нем. 
На гравюре - явно не театр.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Это перекресток с Большой Арнаутской или с Базарной.


 Интересная версия на счёт Большой Арнаутской. Если бы было фото здания, на месте которого построили Мечеть...

----------


## brassl

> Именно так.
> Если это Ришельевская, то в торце должен либо быть театр, либо Александровский участок и каланча на нем. 
> На гравюре - явно не театр.


 Остается смутный вопрос. Это второй или третий перекресток? По моим ощущениям перспективы - третий, но видно - два.

----------


## mlch

> Остается смутный вопрос. Это второй или третий перекресток? По моим ощущениям перспективы - третий, но видно - два.


 ИМХО - третий.

----------


## brassl

> ИМХО - третий.


  Значит отталкиваясь от этого предположения ставим вид на Ришельевская, 41 и 43 ????

----------


## mlch

> Значит отталкиваясь от этого предположения ставим вид на Ришельевская, 41 и 43 ????


 Да.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо всем!!!! Аж как то на вид стало приятнее смотреть, когда знаешь нумерацию. Вроде теплее как-то  :smileflag: 
Помогите теперь со следующим. Куда его?

----------


## Monra

спасибо большое за полезную инфу

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо всем!!!! Аж как то на вид стало приятнее смотреть, когда знаешь нумерацию. Вроде теплее как-то 
> Помогите теперь со следующим. Куда его?
> Вложение 2012260


 Каланча и тут видна. Будем считать дома?  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Каланча и тут видна. Будем считать дома?


  А может это не каланча, а церковь?? Как то конусом верх идет...

----------


## mlch

А если серьезно, то это, скорее всего первый и второй номера по Ришельевской.
Сравните:

----------


## brassl

может быть!!!

А сколько раз сносилось здание по Ришельевской, 3
В архиве есть пару видов, там профиль крыши с боку другой, правда можно списать на видение художника. Этажность подходит, общий вид вроде то же

----------


## Antique

> А если серьезно, то это, скорее всего первый и второй номера по Ришельевской.
> Сравните:


 А где тогда Дерибасовская?

Хотя может быть автор забыл нарисовать пересечение. Возможно рисунок писался не совсем с натуры и колонны на бумаге могли легко превратиться в пилястры.

----------


## malyutka_e

Помогите теперь со следующим. Куда его?
Вложение 2012260[/QUOTE]

Это улица Дворянская. В ее конце виднеется старая лютеранская церковь, а не каланча.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот эта фотография, только более резкая.

----------


## brassl

> Вот эта фотография, только более резкая.


  Мне то же казалось что это церковь, но основания не было...
Тогда вопрос.
Дворянская угол чего?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мне то же казалось что это церковь, но основания не было...
> Тогда вопрос.
> Дворянская угол чего?


 Похоже на угол Пастера.
Есть известная цветная гравюра университета. Так на ней вдоль Дворянской точно такие же канавы  и мостики как на этом изображении.
И в конце улицы видна та же церковь.

----------


## brassl

> Похоже на угол Пастера.
> Есть известная цветная гравюра университета. Так на ней вдоль Дворянской точно такие же канавы  и мостики как на этом изображении.
> И в конце улицы видна та же церковь.


 Ну что ж пусть идея отлежится, может еще кто что предложит.
Цветная гравюра у нас архиве есть???
А что по этому виду? Какой номер?

----------


## malyutka_e

Это, кажется, где-то уже обсуждали.

----------


## brassl

Если не трудно - подскажите где обсуждали.Или скажите что за номера домов, я пропустил.

----------


## mlch

> Ну что ж пусть идея отлежится, может еще кто что предложит.
> Цветная гравюра у нас архиве есть???
> А что по этому виду? Какой номер?
> Вложение 2013630


 Это - Ришельевская 10. Угол Греческой. Вот вид этого же здания, но с Греческой.

----------


## mlch

> Похоже на угол Пастера.
> Есть известная цветная гравюра университета. Так на ней вдоль Дворянской точно такие же канавы  и мостики как на этом изображении.
> И в конце улицы видна та же церковь.


 Вот рисунок 1861 года. 

На ней эти же канавы и эти же мостики. И те же крылечки у дома по *Ришельевской 2*  :smileflag: 
А вот первый номер перестраивался несколько раз.


Весь альбом - тут.

----------


## malyutka_e

Похоже на правду. А что же там в конце улицы? Уж очень похоже на Лютеранскую.
Цветная гравюра есть и не одна.

----------


## mlch

> Похоже на правду. *А что же там в конце улицы?* Уж очень похоже на Лютеранскую.


 Каланча Александровского участка.

----------


## malyutka_e

Могэбыть-могэбыть...

----------


## mlch

Это только у меня http://www.odessastory.info/ теперь только на испанском или итальянском? Или это общий глюк системы?

----------


## Скрытик

Только что в ТВ Дом объявление - "Продается 10 соток на Дерибасовской и показывают - внимание - площадку снесонной гостиницы Спартак! Они что вообще мозгами поехали???

----------


## Скрытик

> Это только у меня http://www.odessastory.info/ теперь только на испанском или итальянском? Или это общий глюк системы?


  У меня на русском. Раньше был выбор языка, сейчас не вижу, пороюсь.

----------


## mlch

> Только что в ТВ Дом объявление - "Продается 10 соток на Дерибасовской и показывают - внимание - площадку снесонной гостиницы Спартак! Они что вообще мозгами поехали???


 Тарпану срочно деньги понадобились?

----------


## brassl

> Похоже на правду. А что же там в конце улицы? Уж очень похоже на Лютеранскую.
> Цветная гравюра есть и не одна.


 А можно посмотреть  :smileflag: 

Может кому надо. Нашел книгу в сети - СорокалЪтiе Ришельевскаго Лицея. 1817-1857.
Не помню, можно ли тут давать ссылки, пишите - скину.

----------


## nerazborchivo

а кто ещё, как не приезжий жлоб, мог спалить красивейший дом на Садовой? с него станется!
кстати, знаете, что такое "тарпан"?

----------


## mlch

> а кто ещё, как не приезжий жлоб, мог спалить красивейший дом на Садовой? с него станется!
> кстати, знаете, что такое "тарпан"?


 Вообще-то он одессит. В семье не без урода.

----------


## nerazborchivo

одессит?! в таких пиджаках?!!! ))) только благодаря жене!

----------


## VicTur

> Нашел книгу в сети - СорокалЪтiе Ришельевскаго Лицея. 1817-1857.
> Не помню, можно ли тут давать ссылки, пишите - скину.


 Интересует!

----------


## Pumik

> У вас в голове каша. Вы окончательно запутались


 посыпаю голову пеплом... 




> Сожалею, но Вы абсолютно не правы в этом вопросе.


 да, уж, что-то бес попутал. Уже все стало на свои места)))
Хаджибеевский Замок находился на месте нынешнего Воронцовского дворца, в 1765 отстроен и переименован в Ени-Дунья .

еще вид крепости Хаджибей и план.

----------


## Pumik

не могу найти,где-то недавно обсуждалась скульптурная композиция здания Железнодорожного вокзала. 
"Символика признана повествовать ... о революционных традициях города"
Моряк с мечом, что символизирует? и шахтер с отбойником, это в память о погибших шахтерах в 1941?

----------


## brassl

Подскажите еще по адресу

----------


## Antique

> не могу найти,где-то недавно обсуждалась скульптурная композиция здания Железнодорожного вокзала. 
> "Символика признана повествовать ... о революционных традициях города"
> Моряк с мечом, что символизирует?


 Великую Отечественную естественно.




> Подскажите еще по адресу


 Не подскажу, так как не знаю, но здание находится на каком то из спусков, дорога идёт под уклон и за зданием как будто бы виден склон. На спуске Маринеско нет ничего подобного?

----------


## Пушкин

> Только что в ТВ Дом объявление - "Продается 10 соток на Дерибасовской и показывают - внимание - площадку снесонной гостиницы Спартак! Они что вообще мозгами поехали???


 Объявление уже давно выходит(((, писал где то об этом пару месяцев назад, кстати если продается земля -возможно Тарпан и её выкупил... Вот сука (пусть простят меня модераторы-других слов нет) снести памятник архитектуры, а потом участок под застройку продавать - это пик хамства и идиотизма...

----------


## mlch

> Подскажите еще по адресу
> Вложение 2014353


  В только что вышедшем каталоге "Брами Одеси" эта фотография стоит с адресом Ланжероновская 13. То есть - "Моцарт"
И знаете, таки похоже.  :smileflag: 
Хотя и не на 100%

----------


## Скрытик

Ну так понятно - этаж надстроили  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Великую Отечественную естественно.


 шахтер? 
пионер-у нас воспитывались настоящие пионеры?

----------


## Antique

> Ну так понятно - этаж надстроили


 И не только. Есть много нововведений.

----------


## Antique

> шахтер? 
> пионер-у нас воспитывались настоящие пионеры?


  Шахтёр символизирует мирный пролетарский труд. И это не то чтобы шахтёр. Это собирательный образ рабочего - классическая шестеренка и отбойник. Шахтёры были популярны в советское время, работа считалось тяжёлой и ассоциировалась со стахановским движением.


Женщина в центре - крестьянка, также она символизирует Родину, так как доминирует в композиции (аналогия крестьяне-земля-отчизна).

----------


## mlch

> шахтер? 
> пионер-у нас воспитывались настоящие пионеры?


 Нам сейчас уже трудно понять аллегории сталинского ампира.

----------


## mlch

Хочу порекомендовать сайт с большим количеством одесских фотографий в неплохом качестве. 
Не все одинаково интересно, но взглянуть, ИМХО, стоит. 
http://foto.ecoguild.ru/odessa/index.html

----------


## VicTur

> Подскажите еще по адресу
> Вложение 2014353


 Собственно, товарищ меня уже опередил — Ланжероновская, 13. Можно ещё добавить, что снимок из коллекции Бориса Грачикова и сделан в послевоенный период.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот другая гравюра Ришельевской. На горизонте тот же объект. Но здание справа выглядит иначе, без высоких лесенок.

----------


## brassl

В папке Ришельевская осталось 9 неатрибутированных фото.
Где это?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Собственно, товарищ меня уже опередил — Ланжероновская, 13. Можно ещё добавить, что снимок из коллекции Бориса Грачикова и сделан в послевоенный период.


 Фото НЕ из коллекции Грачикова. Это фото старого архитектора. Ему же принадлежат панорамные снимки развалин домов на Ришельевской 1 и 2. Вид от оперного.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нам сейчас уже трудно понять аллегории сталинского ампира.


 Это не ампир, а поздний репрессанс.

----------


## OdGen

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14203740.html

Догадываетесь, чьих рук дело?

----------


## brassl

Осталось 7 неатрибутированых фото в папке РИШЕЛЬЕВСКАЯ.
Не могли бы оставить в комментах номера домов, с указанием в какой стороне фото он находятся. Я боюсь перепутать.

И начнем расставлять другую папку, если у членов клуба есть желание  :smileflag:

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14203740.html
> 
> Догадываетесь, чьих рук дело?


 Живу рядом. Ходят упорные слухи, что строят "Таврию В", но это всего лишь слухи...

----------


## VicTur

> Фото НЕ из коллекции Грачикова. Это фото старого архитектора. Ему же принадлежат панорамные снимки развалин домов на Ришельевской 1 и 2. Вид от оперного.


 Насколько мне известно, мы получили это фото от Грачикова. Откуда Грачиков взял его — вам лучше знать.
Я не говорил, что фото Грачикова. Я говорил, что оно ИЗ КОЛЛЕКЦИИ Грачикова.

----------


## VicTur

> Это не ампир, а поздний репрессанс.


 Тем не менее эта скульптурная группа прекрасна.

----------


## mlch

> Вот другая гравюра Ришельевской. На горизонте тот же объект. Но здание справа выглядит иначе, без высоких лесенок.


 Их деревья закрывают и ракурс другой немного.

Вот фрагмент известного снимка начала Ришельевской. 
В зеленой рамке - та самая лесенка.

----------


## Pumik

на сайте от brassl есть еще что поискать: http://mnib.malorus.org/kniga/383/ Военнo-статистическoе oбoзрение Рoссийской Империи,
Херсонская губернiя, 1849

----------


## Pumik

Из неопознанного.
Это может быть один и тот же угол, Дерибасовская угол Ришельевская?

----------


## Скрытик

Последняя подписана Ришельевская - Жуковского.
Первая похоже тоже.

----------


## Pinky

Неопознана первая, и это действительно Ришельевская - Жуковского, но не здание, которое на фото 2,3,4, а противоположный угол, вид в сторону Канатной, по Жуковского.

----------


## Скрытик

Так я именно это и имел в виду. Только на фото 4 оно же, к 2 и 3 не имеет никакого отношения  :smileflag:

----------


## 115117

ой-ой,смотрите что я нашла.
http://aukro.ua/item1367466196-dovoennaya-odessa-luzanovka-verhnij-san-ij.html
извините за активную ссылку.

----------


## Pumik

> Неопознана первая, и это действительно Ришельевская - Жуковского, но не здание, которое на фото 2,3,4, а противоположный угол, вид в сторону Канатной, по Жуковского.Вложение 2016465


 


> Так я именно это и имел в виду. Только на фото 4 оно же, к 2 и 3 не имеет никакого отношения


  а, шо ж вы brasslу не сказали) я то вижу, что там написан но, но мало-ли, может ошибочно, и поэтому не опознано в альбоме

----------


## brassl

Ребята, у меня Одессастори стала на Болгарском  :smileflag: . Какой кнопкой (в каком она ряду) менять язык???

----------


## Pumik

воспоминания об Одессе Л.И.Штерн появились 7, 8 часть http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod8.shtml

уничтожение еврейского кладбища (из 7 части)

----------


## mlch

> Ребята, у меня Одессастори стала на Болгарском . Какой кнопкой (в каком она ряду) менять язык???


 Тебе еще повезло. У меня второй день не то испанский, не то итальянский.   :smileflag: 
И исправить не получается. 
Наверное, придется срочно учить новый язык.  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот другая гравюра Ришельевской. На горизонте тот же объект. Но здание справа выглядит иначе, без высоких лесенок.


 Вот то здание, которое ввело меня в заблуждение. То, которое на горизонте. Встречайте - здание Александровского полицейского участка !

----------


## Скрытик

> Тебе еще повезло. У меня второй день не то испанский, не то итальянский.  
> И исправить не получается. 
> Наверное, придется срочно учить новый язык.


 Какая тема выбрана?

----------


## mlch

> Какая тема выбрана?


 Понятия не имею. Что было по умолчанию, то и стоит.

----------


## Antique

> Вот то здание, которое ввело меня в заблуждение. То, которое на горизонте. Встречайте - здание Александровского полицейского участка !


 О, спасибо, интересно было посмотреть на него вблизи. К счастью реконструкция советского времени не сильно сказалась на внешнем облике. Один этаж пристроили.

----------


## mlch

> Какая тема выбрана?


 


> Понятия не имею. Что было по умолчанию, то и стоит.


 Вау!
Юра, ты колдун! Уже все по русски.
Тема у меня, как выяснилось - "Дождливый день" 

Немножечко жаль, что изучение итальянского откладывается за неактуальностью.  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

> Два этажа пристроили.


 Разве? Мне кажется, что один.

----------


## Antique

> Разве? Мне кажется, что один.


 один этаж, точно. Я не только пересчитал неправильно этажи, да и ещё не до конца переписал сообщение. Тут правда сложно сказать: к счастью ли, что облик не сильно изменился, или к несчастью, что вообще перестраивали.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот для коллекции Ришельевская Вахренова. Издание не одесской книжной фабрики. Скрытик, не забудьте поставить водяной знак

----------


## brassl

Ребят, поставьте кто то за меня плюсик malyutka_e, а то у меня чего то не ставит 

По Ришельевской выложил все что у меня было и подписал все что знал.
Если у кого есть дополнения по видам или описаниям - милости прошу.

----------


## VicTur

Объясните же мне, наконец, как нужно ставить эти плюсики. А то мне аж стыдно, что до сих пор не умею.

----------


## malyutka_e

У Вахренова эта гравюра называется "Гаванный спуск". (Еще для коллекции) :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Что-то я не помню такого дома на Успенской. (Опять для коллекции) :smileflag:  Меня сегодня прорвало.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто-нибудь может разобрать текст на этой табличке? Она висит в переулке Некрасова. Фотографировал сегодня.  Вроде, госстрах и что-то еще...

----------


## mlch

> Объясните же мне, наконец, как нужно ставить эти плюсики. А то мне аж стыдно, что до сих пор не умею.


 В левом нижнем углу каждого сообщения есть звездочка. Под информацией об авторе сообщения. 
Нажимаешь ее и выбираешь из списка - одобряешь или не одобряешь сообщение. Можешь и написать там что-нибудь.
Если одобряешь - автор получит плюс к репутации. Если не одобряешь - минус.

----------


## Скрытик

За минус будут мстить  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Кто-нибудь может разобрать текст на этой табличке? Она висит в переулке Некрасова. Фотографировал сегодня.  Вроде, госстрах и что-то еще...


  ГОС.....(не понял) но наверное ударственное  :smileflag: 
СТРАХование
от огня

----------


## mlch

> За минус будут мстить


 И мстя будет ужасна.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Что-то я не помню такого дома на Успенской. (Опять для коллекции) Меня сегодня прорвало.


 Впереди видна Успенская церковь (Пять куполов и колокольня) За ней просматривается въезд в Успенский переулок. Значит - на переднем плане перекресток с Александровским и дома 89 и 91. Но они "несколько по другому" выглядят, как мне помнится. 
Надо думать.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Впереди видна Успенская церковь (Пять куполов и колокольня) За ней просматривается въезд в Успенский переулок. Значит - на переднем плане перекресток с Александровским и дома 89 и 91. Но они "несколько по другому" выглядят, как мне помнится. 
> Надо думать.


 И я о том же. Позже перестроено.

----------


## mlch

> И я о том же. Позже перестроено.


 Был там не далее, чем в воскресенье. Но не могу вспомнить как оно выглядит. 
Основная цель была - отснять Старобазарную площадь. На днях рассчитываю выложить на Одессастори.  :smileflag: 
Придется навестить тот перекресток снова. В ближайший подходящий для фотосъемки день.

----------


## Скрытик

А кстати, помните неразгаданную фото с аркой до второго этажа, вроде похоже на этот же дом?

----------


## Antique

> ГОС.....(не понял) но наверное ударственное 
> СТРАХование
> от огня


 да, государственное

----------


## OdGen

> Из неопознанного.
> Это может быть один и тот же угол, Дерибасовская угол Ришельевская?


 2 и 3 фото это дом Ралли (из статьи о семье Ралли):
Весной 1887 г. Павел Степанович Ралли начал перестройку принадлежащего ему дома на углу Ришельевской, 5 и Дерибасовской, 9: «Одесский домовладелец П.С. Ралли, при участии своего нового управляющего, г. Старкова, приступит с началом весны к капитальному ремонту и вообще переделке своего дома, находящегося на углу Дерибасовской и Ришельевской улиц. Дом будет иметь три этажа и вообще примет совершенно иной вид. Таким образом, эта бойкая местность украсится еще одним капитальным красивым зданием»* (реконструкция этого красивого дома была осуществлена в 1887-1890 гг. архитектором Ф.В. Гонсиоровским).
* Одесский листок. 1887. - 12 (24) февр. - №41. - С. 3

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

Ребят, а что сайт pobeda-info.ru не работает? Не могу туда войти

----------


## malyutka_e

Есть какие-то мысли по этой фотографии ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> 
> Ребят, а что сайт pobeda-info.ru не работает? Не могу туда войти


 Аналогично. Он перестал работать еще в понедельник.

----------


## Antique

Кто-то скопировал карту Одессы с сайта?

----------


## brassl

У меня есть половина одной карты , остальное все откладывал. Файл 12 мб, загрузить в архив не смог.

----------


## Alllunja

> Кто-нибудь может разобрать текст на этой табличке? Она висит в переулке Некрасова. Фотографировал сегодня.  Вроде, госстрах и что-то еще...


 На ней написана ГОСударственное СТРАХование от огня

----------


## brassl

3700  :smileflag: . Спасибо всем.

Нет ли у кого фотографии костела св. Климентия, который был на углу Конной площади до 1936 года?

----------


## malyutka_e

А разве ее нет в галерее ?

----------


## brassl

> А разве ее нет в галерее ?


 А Вы правы - есть!!!!
 Я не там смотрел. В книге "Аура Молдаванки" указан адрес Конная площадь, а  у нас находится в папке "Балковская" угол Выгонной. Как правильно???? Или это одно и то же место, но под разным названием?
Если возможно укажите по ГИСу место где он стоял.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А Вы правы - есть!!!!
>  Я не там смотрел. В книге Аура Молдаванки указан адрес Конная площадь, а  у нас находится в папке "Балковская" угол Выгонной. Как правильно???? Или это одно и то же место, но под разным названием


 По карте 1916 года все понятно. По ГИСу Заньковецкой, 11, 11а,  примерно.

----------


## SaMoVar

Позвольте немного отклониться. Нашёл любопытный список памятников Одессы. Там есть вот что.
ПАМ’ЯТКИ МІСЦЕВОГО ЗНАЧЕННЯ
Пам’ятник Шмідту П.П. - лейтенанту Чорноморського флоту, один з керівників Севастопольського збройного повстання 1905 р. (ск. Андрєєв)

Дача Ковалевського вул. (Амундсена), 14 (8) Правління рибрадгоспу ім. Шмідта

1946 р. 
http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/map/?n=pamyatniki

Так вот - памятник снесён. Если он в реестре, значит никаких разрешений на это не было. Кто-то знает что сделать можно?

----------


## malyutka_e

Его перенесли в музей Паустовского. Там его можно лицезреть.

----------


## OdGen

Реально ничего с этим сделать нельзя. Конкретный случай, когда памятник нашел себе новое пристанище - редкое исключение. Я в свое время бился с одной достопримечательностью, которую "свергли с пьедестала" - писали статьи в газету, звонили в управление охраны объектов культурного наследия, все без толку. Теперь этот объект нашел себе новое пристанище в другом конце города. Но это все же исключение.

----------


## SaMoVar

Насчёт Ени - Дунья. Крепость всегда называлась Хаджибей. Ени-Дунья - турецкая башня-маяк у Тилигульского лимана. Захвачена перед штурмом Одессы.
http://wikimapia.org/14305078/ru/%D0%95%D0%BD%D0%B8-%D0%94%D1%83%D0%BD%D1%8C%D1%8F
Ошибка закралась в отчёты ещё с тех времён и кочует из издания в издание.

----------


## Скрытик

Викмапия, как и Викпедия часто очень далеки от истины, я могу сейчас написать что Эни-Дунья находилась в Лузановке, около Дома Павловых и на эту статью будут серьезно ссылаться. Это ресурс, в который пишут не только ученые, но и психи, считающие себя учеными, непризнанные гении так сказать.

----------


## Пушкин

> Викмапия, как и Викпедия часто очень далеки от истины, я могу сейчас написать что Эни-Дунья находилась в Лузановке, около Дома Павловых и на эту статью будут серьезно ссылаться. Это ресурс, в который пишут не только ученые, но и психи, считающие себя учеными, непризнанные гении так сказать.


  Согласен, иногда очень тяжело найти правду...

----------


## malyutka_e

Там же,  есть статья Донцовой и Добролюбского на эту тему. Довольно любопытнаяя: http://www.nashkray.kiev.ua/articls/odes1.html

----------


## brassl

Привожу в порядок папку по ЕКАТЕРИНИНСКОЙ.
Если возможно, сореентируйте по ГИСу. Угловой дом, какой номер?

И может у кого есть вид лучше качеством?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Есть не Екатерининская :smileflag: . С местом все понятно.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо!
А я так надеялся на  Екатерининскую  :smileflag:

----------


## J-sound

> такой памятник был в частности в нынешнем санатории "Черное море" (Дачный переулок). Если пройти несколько метров по главной аллее, можно увидеть его пъедестал.


 Насколько я помню, там сидели на лавочке Ленин и Горький

----------


## malyutka_e

> Спасибо!
> А я так надеялся на  Екатерининскую


 Просто долго искать.

----------


## brassl

Ну так и торопиться не куда  :smileflag:  Главное ж что б традиция не прерывалась.

----------


## mlch

> Привожу в порядок папку по ЕКАТЕРИНИНСКОЙ.
> Если возможно, сореентируйте по ГИСу. Угловой дом, какой номер?
> Вложение 2025673
> И может у кого есть вид лучше качеством?


 Собор справа и впереди. Значит угол или Ланжероновской, или Дерибасовской.
Мое мнение - Ланжероновская. Значит - Екатерининская 14. Дом Вагнера. Количество этажей и расположение подворотни соответствуют.

----------


## exse

Опознайка №..
Мужики на фото явно не наши, для интервентов рановато, может случайно забрели после революции? 
Но интересно другое - на фоне чего снимались? Может кто помнит такую, к.м.к. не типичную для Одессы, лестницу? Может под мостом стоят?

----------


## mlch

> Опознайка №..
> Мужики на фото явно не наши, для интервентов рановато, может случайно забрели после революции? 
> Но интересно другое - на фоне чего снимались? Может кто помнит такую, к.м.к. не типичную для Одессы, лестницу? Может под мостом стоят?
> 
> Вложение 2026913


  Нет. Это не мост. Это какое-то высокое крыльцо над полуподвалом.
И похожих крылечек и сейчас можно найти по городу достаточно много.
Но многие и не сохранились.

----------


## exse

> ...похожих крылечек и сейчас можно найти по городу достаточно много.


 Буду благодарен за пару-тройку адресов.

----------


## Pumik

> Буду благодарен за пару-тройку адресов.


  мне это напоминает какой-то санаторий, типа Черное море и т.п.

----------


## mlch

> Буду благодарен за пару-тройку адресов.


 Ну вот, например. Это двор Нежинской 38

----------


## Maksy

открыл для себя сегодня двор на коблевской 40. дом во дворе просто удивил, учитывая невзрачность фасадного дома. Иногда хочется снести некоторые дома в историческом центре...

----------


## VicTur

> открыл для себя сегодня двор на коблевской 40. дом во дворе просто удивил, учитывая невзрачность фасадного дома. Иногда хочется снести некоторые дома в историческом центре...


 Ничего себе — невзрачность! Красивейший дом с лепниной, горельефами и датой нал входом.

----------


## Maksy

> Ничего себе — невзрачность! Красивейший дом с лепниной, горельефами и датой нал входом.


  по сравнению с двором не впечатлило...

----------


## mlch

> открыл для себя сегодня двор на коблевской 40. дом во дворе просто удивил, учитывая невзрачность фасадного дома. Иногда хочется снести некоторые дома в историческом центре...


 Вот это Вы считаете невзрачным фасадом? 


Хотя и двор тоже хорош, конечно.

----------


## Maksy

ладно, признаю свою ошибку, фасад тоже достойный, но двор выше всякой похвалы...

----------


## mlch

> ладно, признаю свою ошибку, фасад тоже достойный, но двор выше всякой похвалы...


 Согласен. Его бы только почистить и поставить в флигеле аутентичные (хотя-бы внешне) окна. Вообще было бы здорово.  :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

ну окна больная тема. Интересноую штуку видел в Брашове, там аутентичные окна сделаны в виде внешней рамы, а за ними стоят пластиковые. А в этом дворе даже балконов застеклено всего 3 штуки, что для Одессы имхо достижение....

----------


## Trs

В левом крыле дворового флигеля живёт мой школьный товарищ (вернее, уже бывает наездами). Квартиры там очень любопытной планировки, равно как и парадные. Так, жилой и хозяйственный блоки разнесены по разные стороны от лестничной клетки и соединяются переходом с круглыми окнами над лестничным маршем, который и сам уходит от площадки, раздваиваясь. 

Это нужно видеть вживую, описать довольно проблематично.

Старые жильцы дома говорят, что строили бельгийцы в 1890-е года. Доверять ли - не знаю.

----------


## malyutka_e

Так есть мысли по этому фото или нет ? Судя по молчанию - нет.

----------


## brassl

Мысль только что это  - дача (может быть). Но конкретных соображений нет

----------


## brassl

Нашел сегодня пару новых видов (положил в архив), если у кого есть лучше качеством - поделитесь пожалуйста.
А вот это вид не узнал. Может кто подскажет ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто может опознать это здание ? Его №32. Оно находится в районе порта.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нашел сегодня пару новых видов (положил в архив), если у кого есть лучше качеством - поделитесь пожалуйста.
> А вот это вид не узнал. Может кто подскажет ?
> Вложение 2028328


 Это дом Гоголя

----------


## brassl

> Это дом Гоголя


 Спасибо за подсказку, уже поставил в архив.

----------


## kravshik

> Кто может опознать это здание ? Его №32. Оно находится в районе порта.


 где конкретно оно находится????

----------


## VicTur

Недавно о каталоге «Брами Одеси» прошёл сюжет на канале «Новая Одесса». Посмотреть можно здесь: http://novaodessa.tv/news/2010/12/13/kovanie_vorota_odesskih_dvorikov.
Каталог продаётся во Всемирном клубе одесситов (Маразлиевская, угол Базарной), цена, по разным сведениям, 240 или 220 гр. Также, насколько мне известно, каталог поступил на книжный лоток на Садовой, угол Петра Великого.

----------


## malyutka_e

> где конкретно оно находится????


 Если бы я знал, то не спрашивал.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Кто может опознать это здание ? Его №32. Оно находится в районе порта.


 Предположу, что это Приморская,32. Дом принадлежал генеральше Швенднер, а также дом под №34. Между ними Андросовский переулок или Армянский. В доме №32 и №34 проживали армяне. Все они были портовыми рабочими.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Предположу, что это Приморская,32. Дом принадлежал генеральше Швенднер, а также дом под №34. Между ними Андросовский переулок или Армянский. В доме №32 и №34 проживали армяне. Все они были портовыми рабочими.


 Интересно найти его на месте и сравнить с фото.

----------


## Семирек

> Опознайка №..
> Мужики на фото явно не наши, для интервентов рановато, может случайно забрели после революции? 
> Но интересно другое - на фоне чего снимались? Может кто помнит такую, к.м.к. не типичную для Одессы, лестницу? Может под мостом стоят?
> 
> Вложение 2026913


 "Мужики" в немецкой форме времен Первой Мировой войны. На военнопленных не похожи. Значит фото относится к весне-осени 1918 года.
Да, кстати, сейчас разглядел - там и на фото различается дата: 1.8.18.

----------


## Black_Rabbit

> Предположу, что это Приморская,32....


  Вряд ли.. Дома 32 и 34 изначально со стороны фасада, выходящего на Приморскую, имели арочную подворотню, чего на фотках не видно. Просто в 32-м арка исчезла вместе с половиной фасадной части после пожара 1991 года (сейчас на том месте находится автосервис).. К тому же, если бы это был 32-й, то на заднем плане был бы виден 4-этажный до под номером 24, построенный на 10 лет раньше..

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Так есть мысли по этому фото или нет ? Судя по молчанию - нет.


 а это не может быть снесённая дача на Фр. бульваре угол Санаторный переулок?

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Добрый вечер!Вот увидел на сайте "Одесская фотогалерея" фотку китайских красноармейцев,шагающих по Софиевской.Признаться,в байки про красно/китайский кокаиновый отряд я не верил.А оказывается был такой отряд.
Кстати:



> В Одессе свирепствовали знаменитые палачи Дейч и Вихман с целым штатом прислужников, среди которых были китайцы и один негр. По газетным сведениям, ими расстреляно свыше 8000 человек, из коих 400 офицеров, но в действительности эта цифра в несколько раз выше.Главными помощницами Дейча и Вихмана были некая «Дора», лично убившая не менее 700 человек, и 17-летняя проститутка Саша, расстрелявшая более 200 человек. Обе были садистками и по цинизму превосходили даже латышку Краузе.


 


> В ночь на 20 июня 1919 года все юристы Одессы (судейские) были арестованы на своих квартирах и расстреля*ны в ту же ночь. В живых, говорят, остались только двое: барон Гюне фон Гюненфельд и мой отец. Всех юристов, весь «улов» этой ночи — говорят, их было 712 человек — согнали в здание на Екатеринин*ской площади, где разместилось это мрачное учреж*дение — Одесская ЧК


 Вот кстати кому интересно:
http://d-v-sokolov.livejournal.com/159112.html

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D0%A7%D0%9A

----------


## mlch

> Добрый вечер!Вот увидел на сайте "Одесская фотогалерея" фотку китайских красноармейцев,шагающих по Софиевской.Признаться,в байки про красно/китайский кокаиновый отряд я не верил.А оказывается был такой отряд


 Я про китайский отряд личной охраны Якира слышал еще в 1970-х от собственной бабушки, которая видела их в Балте летом 1918-го. А она была абсолютно не фантазерка и байки никогда не рассказывала. Так что действительно - был такой отряд.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я про китайский отряд личной охраны Якира слышал еще в 1970-х от собственной бабушки, которая видела их в Балте летом 1918-го. А она была абсолютно не фантазерка и байки никогда не рассказывала. Так что действительно - был такой отряд.


 Миша КемпFF, не отвлекайте от темы своими китайцами. Их сейчас в городе больше, чем было в 19-м году. Мы говорим о доме, который надо опознать.

----------


## mlch

> Миша КемпFF, не отвлекайте от темы своими китайцами. Их сейчас в городе больше, чем было в 19-м году. Мы говорим о доме, который надо опознать.


  А многозадачность Вы уже не допускаете?  :smileflag: 
Тем более, что по дому у меня лично нет никаких идей. Помочь, к сожалению, не могу. И вполне могу поговорить о китайцах.  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Опознайка №..
> Мужики на фото явно не наши, для интервентов рановато, может случайно забрели после революции? 
> Но интересно другое - на фоне чего снимались? Может кто помнит такую, к.м.к. не типичную для Одессы, лестницу? Может под мостом стоят?
> 
> Вложение 2026913


 Весь день думала об этой лестнице)))
с марта по декабрь 1918 Одесса под властью австро-германских оккупантов, и подобная лестница, есть в здании детской городской больницы имени Резника, дом Демидовой, она выходит во двор и полуподвальные зарешеченные окна тоже имеются, причем изгиб лестницы только влево. Жалко фото нет, только что на следующей неделе смогу забежать проверить.Правда немецкое консульство только с 30-х годов, что было в промежутке не знаю, дом Демидова продала Павлу Петровичу Котляревскому за 140 тыс в 1909 г, а потом?

----------


## malyutka_e

> А многозадачность Вы уже не допускаете? 
> Тем более, что по дому у меня лично нет никаких идей. Помочь, к сожалению, не могу. И вполне могу поговорить о китайцах.


 Поговорим о китайцах. ЧК во время "красного террора" использовало их для пыток. Вот фотография, которая прекрасно их характеризует. 
Описание фотографии:
Тела четырех крестьян-заложников 
(Бондаренко, Плохих, Левенец и Сидорчук). 
Лица покойников страшно изрезаны. 
Особым изуверским способом изуродованы половые органы. 
Производящие экспертизу врачи высказали мнение, 
что такой прием должен быть известен только 
китайским палачам и по степени болезненности 
превышает всё доступное человеческому воображению.

Веселого мало.

----------


## malyutka_e

Почитайте эти документы о зверствах большевиков и у вас волосы на голове встанут дыбом.
http://swolkov.narod.ru/doc/kt/47.htm
Там много фотографий не для слабонервных.

----------


## Antique

> Миша КемпFF, не отвлекайте от темы своими китайцами. Их сейчас в городе больше, чем было в 19-м году. Мы говорим о доме, который надо опознать.


 Если бы был краеведческий раздел, то можно было бы в нём плодить небольшие темы - такая практика есть на многих городских форумах. А так иногда здесь приходиться толпиться.

----------


## Скрытик

> Весь день думала об этой лестнице)))
> с марта по декабрь 1918 Одесса под властью австро-германских оккупантов, и подобная лестница, есть в здании детской городской больницы имени Резника, дом Демидовой, она выходит во двор и полуподвальные зарешеченные окна тоже имеются, причем изгиб лестницы только влево. Жалко фото нет, только что на следующей неделе смогу забежать проверить.


 Нет, это точно не она. Похожа, но не она. Я в 13 лет в этом дворике бывал, тогда еще не Резника.

----------


## Скрытик

> Почитайте эти документы о зверствах большевиков и у вас волосы на голове встанут дыбом.
> http://swolkov.narod.ru/doc/kt/47.htm
> Там много фотографий не для слабонервных.


  Ныне покойный Юрий Руссо мне говорил - ты же программист, запрограммируй социальный строй в которм мы живем и поймешь что он тупиковый! А я ему тогда не верил (молодой был  )

----------


## Pumik

подсмотрела на сайте Ввсемирного клуба одесситов, "Дома, которые пострадали не так сильно, были восстановлены к началу 1950-х годов: на углу Дерибасовской и Красного переулка"...

----------


## Trs

> Почитайте эти документы о зверствах большевиков и у вас волосы на голове встанут дыбом.


 Нашёл в них Н. П. Амбатьелло, расстреляного в ночь на 13 июля 1919. Мне где-то встречалась табличка домовладельца с этой фамилией, но уже не могу вспомнить где. "В. О. 1902-3" даёт пять адресов и три дачи - вроде не они.
Софиевская, 11 (совр. 19) - не сохр.
Тираспольская, 22 (м.б., он)
Б. Арнаутская 26; 39
Ремесленная (Осипова), 36 (или он?)

----------


## Pumik

> Так есть мысли по этому фото или нет ? Судя по молчанию - нет.


 дача, но вроде не Французский, разве что некоторые элементы  ... и элементы хоз постройки дачи Бродского http://odessa.sergekot.com/francuzskij-bulvar-nechetnaya-storona-iii/

----------


## seagulja

Уважаемые знатоки истории нашего города! Помогите вспомнить название документального фильма снятого об Одессе в 2005-2006 годах.  Анонсы фильма шли по ТВ, были расклеены на бигбордах. В фильме были приведены исторические факты о Дюке Де РИшелье, Иосифе Дерибасе, Де Волане, Ланжероне. О графе Воронцове. Очень нужно название  и если вообще повезет то ссылка на фильм в интернете...Заранее Спасибо.  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

[QUOTE=seagulja;16809512Помогите вспомнить название документального фильма снятого об Одессе в 2005-2006 годах.  Анонсы фильма шли по ТВ, были расклеены на бигбордах. В фильме были приведены исторические факты о Дюке Де РИшелье, Иосифе Дерибасе, Де Волане, Ланжероне. О графе Воронцове. Очень нужно название  и если вообще повезет то ссылка на фильм в интернете...Заранее Спасибо.  :smileflag: [/QUOTE]
 "Южная Столица", Крук. Вы об этом?

----------


## seagulja

> "Южная Столица", Крук. Вы об этом?http://kruk.odessa.ua/projects/own-projects/film


 Спасибо. Именно это, ну просто из памяти вылетело...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нашёл в них Н. П. Амбатьелло, расстреляного в ночь на 13 июля 1919. Мне где-то встречалась табличка домовладельца с этой фамилией, но уже не могу вспомнить где. "В. О. 1902-3" даёт пять адресов и три дачи - вроде не они.
> Софиевская, 11 (совр. 19) - не сохр.
> Тираспольская, 22 (м.б., он)
> Б. Арнаутская 26; 39
> Ремесленная (Осипова), 36 (или он?)


 Вот Н. М. Амбатьелло с адресом:

----------


## malyutka_e

Подскажите убогому, что это за санаторий.

----------


## brassl

А не Россия ли часом? А?

----------


## Новоросс!

Это действительно санаторий Одесса..бывший к сожалению...

----------


## Новоросс!

Ть фу ты .."Россия")))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ть фу ты .."Россия")))))))))))))))))))))))


 Подтвердите советской фотографией этого корпуса.

----------


## mlch

> Подтвердите советской фотографией этого корпуса.


 Вы следователем работаете? 

Вспомнилась классика: 
"Вы знаете Зарокова?"  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вы следователем работаете? 
> 
> Вспомнилась классика: 
> "Вы знаете Зарокова?"


  :smileflag:  Все гораздо проще. Просто, у меня по санаторию Россия нет никаких фотографий, не с чем сравнить. Как ни странно... Аксельбант поправьте... :smileflag:

----------


## 115117

вот это не похоже?мне кажется,более поздний вариант-книга 1955 г.в.

----------


## brassl

> Все гораздо проще. Просто, у меня по санаторию Россия нет никаких фотографий, не с чем сравнить. Как ни странно... Аксельбант поправьте...


 А Архив зачем??? Там России..... И зачем я его выкладываю  :smileflag:  Даже плюсики уже никто не ставит, окромя родной администрации  :smileflag:

----------


## МУЖ_ФОРУМЧАНКИ

уважаемые одесситы, а улица пантелеймоновская со стороны привоза всегда была такой нечистенькой или только последние 20 лет?

----------


## VicTur

> уважаемые одесситы, а улица пантелеймоновская со стороны привоза всегда была такой нечистенькой или только последние 20 лет?


 На моей памяти всегда.

----------


## malyutka_e

Загадка для уважаемых "двороведов". :smileflag:  Не могу сообразить, что это за двор.

----------


## OdGen

> Недавно о каталоге «Брами Одеси» прошёл сюжет на канале «Новая Одесса». Посмотреть можно здесь: http://novaodessa.tv/news/2010/12/13/kovanie_vorota_odesskih_dvorikov.
> Каталог продаётся во Всемирном клубе одесситов (Маразлиевская, угол Базарной), цена, по разным сведениям, 240 или 220 гр. Также, насколько мне известно, каталог поступил на книжный лоток на Садовой, угол Петра Великого.


 Ознакомился с книгой "Брами Одеси". Составители проделали большую работу, молодцы!

----------


## OdGen

> Нашёл в них Н. П. Амбатьелло, расстреляного в ночь на 13 июля 1919. Мне где-то встречалась табличка домовладельца с этой фамилией, но уже не могу вспомнить где. "В. О. 1902-3" даёт пять адресов и три дачи - вроде не они.
> Софиевская, 11 (совр. 19) - не сохр.
> Тираспольская, 22 (м.б., он)
> Б. Арнаутская 26; 39
> Ремесленная (Осипова), 36 (или он?)


 Мраморная табличка с инициалами Амбатьелло и номером доме находится над дверями по адресу Канатная, 48 угол Базарной, со стороны Канатной. Под ней еще тетка торгует цветами и разной съестной мелочью. На 1910-е годы дом владел Иван Панайотович Амбатьелло. Его брат, Николай Панайотович проживал на Б. Арнаутской, 22 и владел им же, а также владел домом на той же Б. Арнаутской, 41 (совместно с братьями Иваном и Спиридоном). Эти дома по Б. Арнаутской находились в квартале от Лейтенандта Шмидта до Осипова (тогда Ремесленной).

----------


## VicTur

> Ознакомился с книгой "Брами Одеси". Составители проделали большую работу, молодцы!


 Спасибо. Хочется думать, что «Брами Одеси» — это результат не окончательный, но промежуточный, поскольку чем больше углубляешься в тему, тем больше понимаешь, какое широкое поле деятельности ещё остаётся.

----------


## МУЖ_ФОРУМЧАНКИ

> Сообщение от МУЖ_ФОРУМЧАНКИ  
> уважаемые одесситы, а улица пантелеймоновская со стороны привоза всегда была такой нечистенькой или только последние 20 лет?
> 
> На моей памяти всегда.


 спасибо  за отзыв.  мне интерестны  мнения еще более старших одесситов.

----------


## OdGen

> Подскажите убогому, что это за санаторий.


 


> Подтвердите советской фотографией этого корпуса.


 Убогих здесь нет  :smileflag: .
эта таки да санаторий "Россия". Посылаю мои фото марта 2007 г. и ряд других изображений
Название: сан Россия.zip 
Размер: 1.50 Мб
Доступен до: 2011-01-19 15:00:23 
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/20915608

----------


## mlch

> уважаемые одесситы, а улица пантелеймоновская со стороны привоза всегда была такой нечистенькой или только последние 20 лет?


 Она еще и вонючей была до ужаса, когда старые рыбные ряды были на месте нынешнего универмага между Екатерининской и Водопроводной.  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> открыл для себя сегодня двор на коблевской 40. дом во дворе просто удивил, учитывая невзрачность фасадного дома. Иногда хочется снести некоторые дома в историческом центре...


 


> В левом крыле дворового флигеля живёт мой школьный товарищ <…> 
> Старые жильцы дома говорят, что строили бельгийцы в 1890-е года. Доверять ли - не знаю.


 
По Пилявскому - Коблевская, 40, дом Д. Думшина, 1836, арх. Г.И.Торричелли, 
1875, реконструкция для Фабрицкого, арх. И.А. Жуковский

Над окном второго этажа указан год – «1888». Владельцем дома был кандидат прав Семен Осипович (Иосифович) Фабрицкий, впоследствии – мировой судья г. Одессы и гласный городской думы. При этом, уже в начале 1870-х годов ему принадлежал дом на Коблевской, оцененный в 1873 г. в 3 тысячи рублей. В 1875 и 1884 гг. у дома был уже другой владелец. Похоже, что именно при нем была перестройка конца 1880-начала 1890-х годов, во время которой дом обрел свой нынешний облик. Фабрицкий к тому времени перебрался в свой вновь построенный дом-дачу на ул. Старопортофранковскую (ныне - один из корпусов Лермонтовского санатория на Лидерсовском бульваре, 13).

----------


## SaMoVar

В продолжение темы по Ени-Дунья. Я ссылку дал чтобы показать реальное место той крепости. Насчёт того, что ссылаться на викимапию - моветон не принимается. Ибо я читал об этом не в одном источнике. Там реально находилась крепость. И она реально называлась "Новый свет". Читайте материалы по "доодесскому" периоду истории нашего края. И будет Вам счастье.

PS Как и обещал, прошёл улицу рыбачью. И Сиротскую и вообще сектор целый облазил. К сожалению, не нашёл ничего связанного с трамваями. Исходя из списка улиц, по которым двигался трамвай сваял такую схему движения.

----------


## mlch

Хочу поделится "открытым" мной световым колодцем в подворотне на Пантелеймоновской 12.
Честно говоря, такого раньше не встречал. Свод длинной подворотни как-бы разорван посредине. И вверху неожиданно обнаруживается кусочек неба.  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Это называется "фонарь". Но в подворотнях, конечно не встречал!

----------


## mlch

И еще. Весной еще обнаружил эту надпись, но забыл тогда выложить. Это на Приморской. Справа от входного павильона морвокзала.

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо. Хочется думать, что «Брами Одеси» — это результат не окончательный, но промежуточный, поскольку чем больше углубляешься в тему, тем больше понимаешь, какое широкое поле деятельности ещё остаётся.


 Из разговора с составителем я понял, что еще и "Балконы Одессы" планируется?
Я бы еще "Перила лестниц Одессы" предложил сделать.

----------


## porter_65

Проходя мимо зоопарка поднял голову и увидел...

----------


## VicTur

> Из разговора с составителем я понял, что еще и "Балконы Одессы" планируется?
> Я бы еще "Перила лестниц Одессы" предложил сделать.


 Планируются не только балконы, но и двери, и флагштоки, и много ещё чего.
Есть одно «но». По воротам у нас была возможность приблизиться к идеалу полного каталога, поскольку сохранившихся старых ворот сравнительно немного. В случае же с дверями и балконами полный каталог становится делом совершенно нереальным из-за обилия экспонатов.
С перилами та же ситуация. По перилам у меня большая коллекция снимков, но в сравнении с масштабами всего города это капля в море. Чуть ли не в каждый выход в город открываю что-то новое.

----------


## OdGen

> Проходя мимо зоопарка поднял голову и увидел...Вложение 2035972Вложение 2035973


 Были же люди, верно?
 http://www.vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/9667.php

----------


## Скрытик

> В продолжение темы по Ени-Дунья. Я ссылку дал чтобы показать реальное место той крепости. Насчёт того, что ссылаться на викимапию - моветон не принимается. Ибо я читал об этом не в одном источнике. Там реально находилась крепость. И она реально называлась "Новый свет". Читайте материалы по "доодесскому" периоду истории нашего края. И будет Вам счастье.


 И тем не менее вики я не считаю за истину  :smileflag: 
Но достал книгу "Старая Одесса" Де-Рибаса и таки да, везде упоминается только крепость Хаджибей. 
Более того там же и подтверждается расположение самой крепости, точнее замка как писал он сам:

----------


## porter_65

> В Одессе почти сто лет со дня основания (1792) не было водопровода. Воду возили водовозы, причем издалека, так как в приморской зоне колодцы дают воду солоноватую, пригодную только для технических целей. Артезианские скважины называли фонтанами.
> Скважины с лучшей питьевой водой нашлись в ~10 км от центра города. Туда построили дорогу, и стали называть Фонтанской дорогой. Она и теперь так называется. В старой песне "Фонтан черемухой покрылся" - это на улице, вдоль дороги росла черемуха. Лучшая вода оттуда стоила дороже, но водовозы норовили привезти воду из колодцев поближе и продать по цене фонтанской. Знатоки, хозяйки пробовали и говорили: "Нет! Это не Фонтан!"


  Хочу добавить, что в Одессе многие одноэтажные дома строились с односкатными крышами со стоком во двор. Вот предприимчивые одесситы во время дождя собирали воду текущую с такой крыши и продавали как "фонтанскую". Попробывавший такую воду тоже говорил "Это не Фонтан!"

----------


## Скрытик

> И тем не менее вики я не считаю за истину 
> Но достал книгу "Старая Одесса" Де-Рибаса и таки да, везде упоминается только крепость Хаджибей. 
> Более того там же и подтверждается расположение самой крепости, точнее замка как писал он сам:


 Еще раз перечитал и совсем запутался. Может тот замок не есть крепость что штурмовали войска де-Рибаса???

----------


## mlch

> Еще раз перечитал и совсем запутался. Может *тот замок* не есть крепость что штурмовали войска де-Рибаса???


 Какой *тот*?
По всем описаниям речь идет именно о замке (крепости) находившемся на месте нынешнего Приморского бульвара со стороны Воронцовского дворца. Как бы он не назывался, а именно его штурмовали войска де-Рибаса ранним утром 14 (25) сентября 1789 года.

----------


## Скрытик

Смущает оперирование далеко не тождественными понятиями *крепость* и *замок*.
Чем больше вникаешь в тему, тем больше вопросов возникает.
Вот еще нарыл на просторах:
http://aauzyfaf.info/?p=659
Опять возникла Эни Дунья, теперь рядом с Хаджибеем.

----------


## Pumik

> Смущает оперирование далеко не тождественными понятиями *крепость* и *замок*.
> Чем больше вникаешь в тему, тем больше вопросов возникает.
> Вот еще нарыл на просторах:
> http://aauzyfaf.info/?p=659
> Опять возникла Эни Дунья, теперь рядом с Хаджибеем.


 Запутаться - легко). Повторюсь, к сожалению, не имею под рукой книгу Т.Г. Гончарука, История Хаджибея (Одессы): 1415-1795, на которую ссылалась ранее, не могу точно процитировать, она есть в библиотеке. 
Но, можно найти в сети  О.В. Болдырева "ОДЕСІ-600", по ссылке, первая  в списке литературы, и там, такая же теория про Хаджибей и Новый Свет, замок и крепость и т.д.

----------


## Trs

> Загадка для уважаемых "двороведов". Не могу сообразить, что это за двор.


 Подобные арочные окна мне встречались где-то в районе улицы Пастера. Не могу вспомнить сейчас где именно, но очень похоже - в двух этажах идентичные арочные окна, разделённые напополам вертикальной стойкой. Надо искать, очень знакомо.

----------


## malyutka_e

И мне кажется, что где-то я видел этот двор. Но где, не могу вспомнить.

----------


## malyutka_e

Для разнообразия. Кто-нибудь видел такой герб ? Что это за инициалы ? Драконы очень хороши.

----------


## malyutka_e

Специально для VicTur. Такой вид на ваш любимый мост мост уже никто никогда не сфотографирует. :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Может есть у кого в лучшем качестве для архива?
 где это?
 где это

----------


## brassl



----------


## malyutka_e

Покровское отделение гор. богаделен. На схеме все понятно.

----------


## malyutka_e

Александровский детский приют на Розумовской. Сейчас там недострой.

----------


## malyutka_e

В лучшем качестве есть приют на Розум., Виноградская и Петроп. церковь. Это картинки из столетия Одессы.

----------


## brassl

> В лучшем качестве есть приют на Розум., Виноградская и Петроп. церковь. Это картинки из столетия Одессы.


  Выложите пожалуйста, если возможно.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Может есть у кого в лучшем качестве для архива?
> Вложение 2037297 где это?


 Старопортофранковская №46. Здание, построенное  арх. В.Кундертом на средства Осипа Мочутковского "в память покойной матери, вблизи старого кладбища в 1890 году. После постройки больница была передана Обществу попечения о больных детях, и вскоре приобрела славу благотворительного детского центра. Цель больницы - "предоставление больным детям беднейшего класса, страдающим хроническими заболеваниями бесплатное пользование лекарствами, одеждой, ванными и хорошей гигиенической пищей, дать возможность родителям лечить детей, не расставаясь с ними". Первое время больницу посещали до ста деток ежедневно, которых принимали до двадцати детей. Да и само здание детской больницы было небольшим, одноэтажным, но уже через десять лет больницу реконструируют. Она станет двухэтажной, устроенной "согласно новейшим требованиям", количество коек возрастёт до двадцати. Недавно бывшую больницу Мочутковского заново отремонтировали и из взрослой поликлиники она опять превратилась в детскую, №7. Этому старому доброму дому, пожалуй, не хватает лишь памятной доски в честь замечательного одесского доктора.

----------


## Скрытик

Предчувствия меня не обманули. Костусев остановил реконструкцию зданий города 
http://dumskaya.net/news/Novyj_gorsovet_hochet_zabrat_u_Lyudmily_CHekovoj-010143/

----------


## Trs

Дома Страхового общества и Инбера на Преображенской 11 и 13 тоже с пустыми лесами. Только на доме Блюмберга (64) какие-то шевеления.

----------


## Скрытик

До боли в душе обидно 
Даже боделан такого себе не позволял.

----------


## VicTur

> Специально для VicTur. Такой вид на ваш любимый мост мост уже никто никогда не сфотографирует.


 Спасибо. К сожалению, моего любимого моста вот уже скоро тридцать лет как нет. То, что сейчас стоит на его месте, я по-настоящему любить не могу.
Жаль домика на углу Польской и Греческой. Он вписывался в этот район намного удачнее, чем нынешние многоэтажные монстры.

----------


## VicTur

> Для разнообразия. Кто-нибудь видел такой герб ? Что это за инициалы ? Драконы очень хороши.


 Это не совсем драконы, а скорее грифоны.
Где это находится? Кажется, в моей коллекции такого вензеля нет...

----------


## София Павловна

«Мы успели воспрепятствовать воровству из бюджета 157 миллионов гривен», — отметил Игорь Марков.  *читать: "воровству" из наших карманов...
Аж противно...Ну отдали деньги бизнесмену N. на работы,но они-то шли!!! А теперь и денег не будет и судя по действиям и работ...
Хочется упасть на колени посреди Города,и просить прощения за всё это....

----------


## Скрытик

Они еще хотят заставить сделать его "как было"! Дебилы в квадрате

----------


## Antique

> Это называется "фонарь". Но в подворотнях, конечно не встречал!


  Фонарь это стекло закрывающее верх сей конструкции. А решение наверное можно назвать шахтой или атриумом.

----------


## Скрытик

Категорически спорить не буду, но выражение "окно выходит в фонарь" думаю слышали многие. А вот стекла я не видел ни разу в таких шахтах....

----------


## Antique

> Категорически спорить не буду, но выражение "окно выходит в фонарь" думаю слышали многие. А вот стекла я не видел ни разу в таких шахтах....


 Да, такого я тоже не видел. Что то подобное можно увидеть в некоторых парадных с фонарем наверху, тогда окна некоторых помещений могут выходить прямо в парадное. Есть и третий вариант, когда окна выходят в подьезд с обычным освещением.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, такого я тоже не видел. Что то подобное можно увидеть в некоторых парадных с фонарем наверху, тогда окна некоторых помещений могут выходить прямо в парадное. Есть и третий вариант, когда окна выходят в подьезд с обычным освещением.


  Думаю что это разные понятия все же. У меня сейчас в доме лестничная клетка заканчивается стелянной крышей сверху которая, кстати подтекает в сильный дождь), а вот в кухне окно выходит в тот самый "фонарь", так говорят все соседи. Только вот жильцы 2 этажа расширились и перекрыли его полностью (((

----------


## Antique

> Думаю что это разные понятия все же.


 Иде почти та же, но в доме на Пантелеймоновской функции парадного и естевственного освещения внутренних помещений разделили. 

размер участка маловат, а заказчик почему-то захотел иметь один глубокий флигель, а не два поменьше, как обычно строили. Может на два просто денег не хватило, или был какой-то заказ на специфическую планировку.




> а вот в кухне окно выходит в тот самый "фонарь", так говорят все соседи. Только вот жильцы 2 этажа расширились и перекрыли его полностью (((


 А окна таких помещений выходят только во внутрь?




> Загадка для уважаемых "двороведов". Не могу сообразить, что это за двор.


 Не знаю, но здание интересное. Судя по окнам - что-то общественное с большими залами. Например это может быть больницей или гимназией. По спутниковой карте подобная полукруглая лестница в бывшем Институте благородных девиц (ОНМУ)




> Это - Ришельевская 10. Угол Греческой. Вот вид этого же здания, но с Греческой.


 о да, это универмаг Петрококино.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это не совсем драконы, а скорее грифоны.
> Где это находится? Кажется, в моей коллекции такого вензеля нет...


 Это драконы. У грифонов голова льва.

----------


## exse

> Были же люди, верно?
>  http://www.vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/9667.php


 _"До нашего времени сохранилась только доска на городском ночлежном приюте (ул. Новощепной ряд, 23)"_

Если склероз не изменяет, то я уже задавал здесь вопрос об этих досках. При подготовке к покраске фасадов зоопарка (пару лет назад) я  видел ДВЕ доски, но после "ремонта" оставили одну, вторую (над старым  входом в зоопарк) заштукатурили. Я же, вроде, трезвый мимо ездил. Или нет...

----------


## VicTur

> Это драконы. У грифонов голова льва.


 Бывают грифоны и с головой орла:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griffin
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%BE%D0%BD
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...4%D0%B5%D1%81)

----------


## Antique

> Это драконы. У грифонов голова льва.


 Есть два варианта: крылатые львы и совсем сказочная смесь орла и льва. В Одессе я видел изображения только орлиных грифонов.

http://nnm.ru/blogs/akvilon/grifon_1/

Дракон - рептилия на 100%

----------


## OdGen

> _"До нашего времени сохранилась только доска на городском ночлежном приюте (ул. Новощепной ряд, 23)"_
> 
> Если склероз не изменяет, то я уже задавал здесь вопрос об этих досках. При подготовке к покраске фасадов зоопарка (пару лет назад) я  видел ДВЕ доски, но после "ремонта" оставили одну, вторую (над старым  входом в зоопарк) заштукатурили. Я же, вроде, трезвый мимо ездил. Или нет...


 Вторая доска над входом в террариум полностью закрашена.

----------


## VicTur

> Есть два варианта: крылатые львы и совсем сказочная смесь орла и льва. В Одессе я видел изображения только орлиных грифонов.


 Есть и другие. Вероятно, malyutka_e имеет в виду крылатого льва в «Старой Одессе». Львиноголовые крылатые существа есть ещё в ряде мест, например на Пассаже, на Гоголя, 23 (с вензелем на груди).

----------


## mlch

> о да, это универмаг Петрококино.


 Универмаг Петрококино был посредине квартала и не выходил на угол. 

А на том снимке - дом Бродского. Вот вид с другой стороны.

В войну были разрушены оба здания и на их месте построена одна большая сталинка. 
Из-за этого многие и считают, что Петрококино выходил на угол.

----------


## Antique

> В войну были разрушены оба здания и на их месте построена одна большая сталинка. 
> Из-за этого многие и считают, что Петрококино выходил на угол.


 а я то думал... ) Спасибо, за уточнение! С лица земли исчезли великолепные здания.

----------


## OdGen

:smileflag: 
http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/12/21/bivshiy_m_r_hotel_uvekovechit_svoe_imya_6787.html

----------


## Скрытик

А деньги на демонтаж инициалов Костусев из своего кармана выложит?  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

А я знаю?

----------


## Скрытик

Похоже рушить будут много и основательно...

----------


## brassl

Почти привел в порядок папку по ЕКАТЕРИНИНСКОЙ. Но в некоторых видах сомневаюсь, а некоторые не знаю. Надо помощь клуба  :smileflag:  Если возможно с нумерацией по ГИСу

 угловое здание это Жуковского, 27 ?


 здание слева это Екатерининская, 12 ?

----------


## Pinky

Ну вот так это выглядит

----------


## София Павловна

> Почти привел в порядок папку по ЕКАТЕРИНИНСКОЙ. Но в некоторых видах сомневаюсь, а некоторые не знаю. Надо помощь клуба  Если возможно с нумерацией по ГИСу
> 
> Вложение 2040582 здание слева это Екатерининская, 12 ?


 А это точно Одесса? Смущает надпись слева на иностранном языке)) Хотя может на французском было написано,тогда конечно реально)
Почему-то сомнения не перестают терзать)

----------


## OdGen

> Ну вот так это выглядит


 Надо было сразу новые клеить  :smileflag: . На 5 лет. 
Все повторяется в этом мире... В 2005 г. в Горсаду аккурат после победы владельца одного из комплектов сковернутых буковок, трактором выдернули и увезли мраморную стеллу с инициалами Борисыча.

----------


## brassl

> А это точно Одесса? Смущает надпись слева на иностранном языке)) Хотя может на французском было написано,тогда конечно реально)
> Почему-то сомнения не перестают терзать)


 Это гравюра Юлия Берндта, называется Екатерининская улица, я ее сканировал из книги Одесса в произведениях графиков.... Так что это Одесса. Я так думаю  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> А это точно Одесса? Смущает надпись слева на иностранном языке)) Хотя может на французском было написано,тогда конечно реально)
> Почему-то сомнения не перестают терзать)


 Конечно Одесса! Вон же Пушкин в центре перекрестка  :smileflag: .

----------


## brassl

> Конечно Одесса! Вон же Пушкин в центре перекрестка .


 Еще не памятник, но уже как смотрится  :smileflag:

----------


## exse

> Вторая доска над входом в террариум полностью закрашена.


 
Значит не показалось - вторая доска есть, просто ее "законсервировали".

----------


## OdGen

а дамы его глазами так и пожирают :smileflag:

----------


## София Павловна

> Конечно Одесса! Вон же Пушкин в центре перекрестка .


 Ммм...как-то сразу не признала Александра Сергеевича) Давно не виделись просто)

----------


## Abag

> Почти привел в порядок папку по ЕКАТЕРИНИНСКОЙ. Но в некоторых видах сомневаюсь, а некоторые не знаю. Надо помощь клуба  Если возможно с нумерацией по ГИСу
> Вложение 2040590
> Вложение 2040589 угловое здание это Жуковского, 27 ?
> Вложение 2040598
> Вложение 2040587
> Вложение 2040582 здание слева это Екатерининская, 12 ?


 Если не ошибаюсь, то на первой картинке греческая церковь между Троицкой и Успенской, на воторой скорее всего действительно Екатериненская угол Жуковского, поскольку написано что нарисовано с каталичексого собора, на четвертой вид Екатериненской улици от Екатериненской площади, на последней пересечение Екатериненской и Ланжероновской справа видна стена дома вокруг Полерояля

----------


## OdGen

> Значит не показалось - вторая доска есть, просто ее "законсервировали".


 Я ее хорошо рассмотрел этим летом в очередной раз. Она именно закрашена, вблизи даже можно буквы читать.

----------


## brassl

> Если не ошибаюсь, то на первой картинке греческая церковь между Троицкой и Успенской, на воторой скорее всего действительно Екатериненская угол Жуковского, поскольку написано что нарисовано с каталичексого собора, на четвертой вид Екатериненской улици от Екатериненской площади, на последней пересечение Екатериненской и Ланжероновской справа видна стена дома вокруг Полерояля


  По первой у меня вопрос - подписано АРМЯНО-Григорианская церковь.
По четвертой у меня не сходится этажность если смотреть от площади,или это у меня уже перегрев. Я то же вначале думал что вид от площади.
По остальным мнения совпадают.
Посмотрим кто что еще скажет.

----------


## OdGen

> По первой у меня вопрос - подписано АРМЯНО-Григорианская церковь.


 Первое фото подписано: "Армяно-Григорианская церковь (на углу Базарной и Екатерининской)". Она действительно там находилась (Базарная, 53), и на фото - *не* Греческая церковь.

----------


## brassl

> Первое фото подписано: "Армяно-Григорианская церковь (на углу Базарной и Екатерининской)". Она действительно там находилась (Базарная, 53), и на фото - *не* Греческая церковь.


 Это там где высотка по Базарной 51/53??? 
Это вид церкви с Базарной? 
И нет ли других видов церкви?  :smileflag:

----------


## Abag

> По четвертой у меня не сходится этажность если смотреть от площади,или это у меня уже перегрев. Я то же вначале думал что вид от площади.


 По виду от площади на улицу у вас в архиве есть этот же снимок только не раскрашенный ;-)
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=66&pid=2518#top_display_media

----------


## OdGen

По идее - тот, который по Гису Екатерининская, 69. По спискам 1910-х годов на Базарной по Ришельевской до Екатерининской - 4 дома, сейчас тоже 4. Здание церкви было угловым, 4-м, на углу Екатерининской.

----------


## brassl

> По виду от площади на улицу у вас в архиве есть этот же снимок только не раскрашенный ;-)
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=66&pid=2518#top_display_media


 Так я ж и говорю, что сначала поставил как вид от площади а потом засомневался  :smileflag: 
И выложил для обсуждения.

----------


## brassl

> По идее - тот, который по Гису Екатерининская, 69. По спискам 1910-х годов на Базарной по Ришельевской до Екатерининской - 4 дома, сейчас тоже 4. Здание церкви было угловым, 4-м, на углу Екатерининской.


 Большое спасибо! Сейчас подпишу.

----------


## OdGen

Если угловое здание советской постройки, то все сомнения отпадают.

----------


## brassl

> Если угловое здание советской постройки, то все сомнения отпадают.


  угловое здание постройки 1952-55 годы. (по Пилявскому)
И по плану 1917 года совпадает.

А где ж была Холодная Синагога?

----------


## malyutka_e

> http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/12/21/bivshiy_m_r_hotel_uvekovechit_svoe_imya_6787.html


 Сегодня проезжал там на 137-м. Видел лично :smileflag: . Правда замазали какой-то дикой зеленой краской

----------


## malyutka_e

> А это точно Одесса? Смущает надпись слева на иностранном языке)) Хотя может на французском было написано,тогда конечно реально)
> Почему-то сомнения не перестают терзать)


 Справа Пале Рояль.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Первое фото подписано: "Армяно-Григорианская церковь (на углу Базарной и Екатерининской)". Она действительно там находилась (Базарная, 53), и на фото - *не* Греческая церковь.


 100%

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это там где высотка по Базарной 51/53??? 
> Это вид церкви с Базарной? 
> И нет ли других видов церкви?


 Есть... :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> угловое здание постройки 1952-55 годы. (по Пилявскому)
> И по плану 1917 года совпадает.
> 
> А где ж была Холодная Синагога?


 Екатерининская, 89. Там сейчас сталинка.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Екатерининская, 89. Там сейчас сталинка.


 А что с вензелем и грифонами ?

----------


## brassl

> Есть...


 Найдете - выложите?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Найдете - выложите?


 Конечно. Главное, найти.

----------


## brassl

Ну что ж - общими усилиями разобрались с ЕКАТЕРИНИНСКОЙ. 
Взялся за СТАРОПОРТОФРАНКОВСКУЮ.
Вопрос. Что это за здание? Может кто то знает?


На табличке вторая строчка вроде ЕфРУССИ, хотя могу ошибаться.

----------


## Antique

> А что с вензелем и грифонами ?


 в правой части виднеется сосновая ветвь. Возможно дача на Фонтане или Ланжероне? Остатки майоликовой плитки и форма фронтона - здание начала века.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А что с вензелем и грифонами ?


 Это Пироговская, 5. Кто был владельцем это го дома? Кстати, я жил по этому адресу до 1960-го года. Помню, как во двор приезжала кинопередвижка и на стене дома показывала кино.

----------


## Antique

> Это Пироговская, 5. Кто был владельцем это го дома? Кстати, я жил по этому адресу до 1960-го года. Помню, как во двор приезжала кинопередвижка и на стене дома показывала кино.


  С крыши музея снято?

Владельцем комплекса был кооператив домовладельцев.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Взялся за СТАРОПОРТОФРАНКОВСКУЮ.
> Вопрос. Что это за здание? Может кто то знает?
> Вложение 2041419
> На табличке вторая строчка вроде ЕфРУССИ, хотя могу ошибаться.


 Внешняя, угол М.Арнаутской. Здание училища Ефрусси. Архитектор Оттон. 1879 год. Фото конца 19 века.

----------


## malyutka_e

> С крыши музея снято?
> 
> Владельцем комплекса был кооператив домовладельцев.


 А как же инициалы "ОК" или "КО" ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Внешняя, угол М.Арнаутской. Здание училища Ефрусси. Архитектор Оттон. 1879 год. Фото конца 19 века.


 Вложение 2041796
Не видно ни таблички, ни слова. В центре балкон.

----------


## malyutka_e

> С крыши музея снято?
> 
> Владельцем комплекса был кооператив домовладельцев.


 Снимал с Французского бульвара телевиком. Года три назад.

----------


## malyutka_e

Как обещал, армянская цековь.

----------


## brassl

> Вложение 2041796
> Не видно ни таблички, ни слова. В центре балкон.


  Я немного увеличил "балкон", смотрите -

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот такая миниатюра Бассоли.

----------


## malyutka_e

Этот декор, наверное, всем знаком.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я немного увеличил "балкон", смотрите -
> Вложение 2041851


 Тогда все правильно.

----------


## malyutka_e

Наша красивая люстра из оперного. Снято в 2004 году во время реставрации.

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересный сайт: http://transphoto.ru/articles/521/. Сплошные фото из коллекции Brassl/

----------


## brassl

> Интересный сайт: http://transphoto.ru/articles/521/. Сплошные фото из коллекции Brassl/


 Ух ты! Интересно  :smileflag:  Ушел в народ.

----------


## Скрытик

Только у меня фото не открываются  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Надо регистрироваться.

----------


## Trs

Да. Более того, перед публикацией я обсудил этот вопрос с brassl (было это ещё в начале лета), да и на одессастори появилось минимум одно (не следил за этим, честно говоря, может и больше) фото с ТФ. Исторические фото, присланные не им (если не ошибаюсь, одно от Good++++) подписывались уже соотв., не brassl, а Good++++. Фото снегопада, опубликованные М. Костенчуком так и остались на сайте, т.к. автор не дал явного согласия на публикацию и сам к ней также не приступил.

Если есть уточнения - беспрекословно внесу. Претензии - прислушаюсь и по мере возможности приму к сведению. "Коллекция" употребляется чисто формально как собрание репродукций (пусть и в электронном виде), в описании города внизу (раздел с благодарностями) дан также адрес сайта.

А фото не открываются потому что к ночи сервер в Москве упал. За последние двое суток лежат на текущем, а потом - уже недоступны.

----------


## brassl

> Надо регистрироваться.


 Во, как! Это Вам не наша демократия  :smileflag:  Интересней смотреть кто заходит и для кого это интересно.

Согласие Trs давал. Все правильно.

----------


## Trs

А регистрацию ввели как вынужденную меру - сайт просто сотрясали атаки провокаторов и спамеров извне. К просмотру фото это не имеет никакого отношения, если что  :smileflag:  Это даёт возможность предлагать фото к публикации (на данный момент общая одобряемость за две недели: 69% [+3881/−1707]), после некоторого числа успешно прошедших модерацию фото - оценивать чужие +/-, вне зависимости от кол-ва фото присылать правки баз данных или подавать заявку на редакторство, оставлять комментарии к фото, общаться на форуме.

----------


## VicTur

> Это Пироговская, 5. Кто был владельцем это го дома? Кстати, я жил по этому адресу до 1960-го года. Помню, как во двор приезжала кинопередвижка и на стене дома показывала кино.


 Позор мне. Я ж ведь этот вензель тоже фотографировал. Должен был узнать.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну так у нас тоже без регистрации не прокомментируешь. И именно из за спамеров ((((
Главное что смотреть можно.

----------


## mlch

> Этот декор, наверное, всем знаком.


  Насколько я помню, это - Олеши 2 или 4.

----------


## VicTur

> Этот декор, наверное, всем знаком.


 Попробую угадать... Улица Юрия Олеши?

----------


## Trs

Думаю, к завтрашнему дню проблемы с сервером уже закончатся и всё снова будет в порядке.

----------


## Скрытик

> Думаю, к завтрашнему дню проблемы с сервером уже закончатся и всё снова будет в порядке.


  ну тогда лично моё пожелание еще указать ссылочку на одессастори, я так понимаю там фото еще без водяного знака. Все таки цели у нас общие.

----------


## Trs

Ок, будет проставлено.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Попробую угадать... Улица Юрия Олеши?


 Да. Сосед вашего дома.

----------


## brassl

> Да. Более того, перед публикацией я обсудил этот вопрос с brassl (было это ещё в начале лета), да и на одессастори появилось минимум одно (не следил за этим, честно говоря, может и больше) фото с ТФ.


 Подскажи пожалуйста какое, что б я ссылку поставил, если ее нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

А люстра хороша-а-а...

----------


## malyutka_e

Пожарные, выезжающие на четверке лошадей уже на Facebook-е с начала декабря. Ссылки на форум нет.: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?op...68792266481678
Это касается автомобильного салона: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?op...68792266481678
Добавляет некий Serge

----------


## brassl

Как сказал Скрытик, ... дело то общее  :smileflag: 
И я у них парочку "увел", хотя вроде ссылки поставил. Но не в этом суть. Главное что выставляют и смотрят виды Города, потом глядишь и читают чего то, так нашей компании и прибавление будет  :smileflag: 
А копирайт.... он везде один - ОДЕССА. Остальное от лукавого  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

> Подскажи пожалуйста какое, что б я ссылку поставил, если ее нет.


 Сейчас поищу. 
//нашёл другое, это не то, там был старый коломенский или мытищинский вагон
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10172&pid=9577#top_display_media
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10172&pid=8072#top_display_media - это у odessatrolley.com
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=5074&fullsize=1 - это оно. на СТТС опубликовано 20.07.2010, на odessitclub - ? Это открытка из коллекции немецкого любителя трамвая Харальда Нейсе (Harald Neise), которая, по всей видимости, ранее им не публиковалась.

Проставил ссылки по тем, которые были в галереях, и по тем, которые в базе (заодно и к галереям привязал). А тут уже и сервер, кстати, поднялся.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Исправлю. Если кто заметит "непорядок" со ссылками, подсказывайте пожалуйста, все поставлю. Не со зла, склероз  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Я уже объяснял в личке нашему форумчанину, что водяной знак ОдессаСтори ничуть не претендует на авторство, тем более что авторов в большинстве случаев уже нет в живых, а является рекламой ресурса, абсолютно некоммерческого. Копирайт в интернете вообще очень относительное понятие - считается что если выложил фото в общем доступе, то уже согласился что его могут скопировать. Тем больше удивляют приписки об авторских правах на сканы открыток начала прошлого века, кажется на Одессике  :smileflag:  
Я всегда стараюсь написать источник информации, со ссылками и т.п. Вот так например:
http://www.odessastory.info/index.php?cat=16

----------


## VicTur

> Да. Сосед вашего дома.


 Почти сосед. Наш дом — под номером 6, а этот — второй номер.
Можно выложить ваше фото в моей коллекции вензелей на Одессастори? Уж больно качество хорошее.

----------


## brassl

> Я уже объяснял в личке нашему форумчанину, что водяной знак ОдессаСтори ничуть не претендует на авторство,


 Это до нас еще Дроздовский не добрался  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Почти сосед. Наш дом — под номером 6, а этот — второй номер.
> Можно выложить ваше фото в моей коллекции вензелей на Одессастори? Уж больно качество хорошее.


 Конечно.

----------


## Скрытик

> Это до нас еще Дроздовский не добрался


 Мне Игорь Потоцкий грозился взять у него исходники в хорошем разрешении  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Проставил ссылки по тем, которые были в галереях, и по тем, которые в базе (заодно и к галереям привязал). А тут уже и сервер, кстати, поднялся.


 Обнаружена ошибка: режиссёром фильма «Человек с киноаппаратом» указан некий Д. Виртов, между тем как на самом деле он Дзига Вертов (его имя, кстати, корректнее приводить полностью).

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, движок форума позволяет загружать и видео-файлы. Правда я сам не пробовал.

----------


## brassl

> Мне Игорь Потоцкий грозился взять у него исходники в хорошем разрешении


 Ой, хорошо бы! А если б и еще чего-то в дополнения....Эх, мечты-мечты :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Это касается автомобильного салона: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?op...68792266481678


 Кажется, у вас какая-то путаница со ссылками: обе выводят на одну и ту же страницу, причём на этой странице явно не автосалон.
Если вы говорите о фотографии множества автомобилей перед Русским театром, то её найти можно не только на этом форуме и Одессастори. Недавно я её обнаружил опубликованной в буклете, продающемся в Русском театре и посвящённом истории этого театра.

----------


## VicTur

> Ой, хорошо бы! А если б и еще чего-то в дополнения....Эх, мечты-мечты


 Первый альбом Дроздовского у меня есть в хорошем разрешении, могу поделиться. А вот электронный вариант альбома, посвящённого промышленной Одессе, меня очень интересует.

----------


## Trs

Документы.

Закон Украины «Об авторском праве и смежных правах»

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Статья 14. Личные неимущественные права автора*
Статья 14. Личные неимущественные права автора



1. Автору принадлежат следующие личные неимущественные права:

1) требовать признания своего авторства путем указания надлежащим образом имени автора на произведении и его экземплярах и при любом публичном использовании произведения, если это практически возможно;

2) запрещать при публичном использовании произведения упоминание своего имени, если он как автор произведения желает остаться анонимом;

3) выбирать псевдоним, указывать и требовать указания псевдонима вместо настоящего имени автора на произведении и его экземплярах и при любом его публичном использовании;

4) требовать сохранения целостности произведения и противодействовать любому искажению, обезображиванию либо иному изменению произведения либо любому иному посягательству на про изведение, которое может навредить чести и репутации автора.

2. Личные неимущественные права автора не могут быть переданы (отчуждены) другим лицам.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Статья 28. Срок действия авторского права*
Статья 28. Срок действия авторского права



1. Авторское право на произведение возникает в результате факта его создания и начинает действовать со дня создания про изведения.

2. Авторское право действует в течение всей жизни автора и 70 лет после его смерти, кроме случаев, предусмотренных дан ной статьей.

3. Для произведений, обнародованных анонимно или под псевдонимом, срок действия авторского права заканчивается через 70 лет после того как произведение было обнародовано. Если взятый автором псевдоним не вызывает сомнения в отношении личности автора либо если авторство произведения, обнародованного анонимно или под псевдонимом, раскрывается не позднее чем через 70 лет после обнародования произведения, применяется срок, предусмотренный частью второй данной статьи.

4. Авторское право на произведения, созданные в соавторстве, действует в течение жизни соавторов и 70 лет после смерти последнего соавтора.

5. В случае, когда все произведение публикуется (обнародуется) не одновременно, а последовательно во времени томами, частями, выпусками, сериями и т.п., срок действия авторского права определяется отдельно для каждой опубликованной (обнародованной) части произведения.

6. Авторское право на произведения посмертно реабилитированных авторов действует в течение 70 лет после их реабилитации.

7. Авторское право на произведение, впервые опубликованное в течение 30 лет после смерти автора, действует в течение 70 лет от даты его правомерного опубликования.

8. Любое лицо, которое по истечении срока охраны авторского права в отношении необнародованного произведения впервые его обнародует, пользуется защитой, являющейся равноценной за щите имущественных прав автора. Срок охраны этих прав составляет 25 лет от времени, когда произведение было впервые обнародовано.

9. Действие срока охраны авторского права, установленного частями второй — седьмой данной статьи, заканчивается 1 января года, следующего за годом, в котором имели место юридические факты, предусмотренные в указанных частях.

10. Личные неимущественные права автора, предусмотренные статьей 14 настоящего Закона, охраняются бессрочно.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Статья 30. Переход произведений в общественное достояние*
Статья 30. Переход произведений в общественное достояние



1. Окончание срока действия авторского права на произведения означает их переход в общественное достояние.

2. Произведения, ставшие общественным достоянием, могут свободно, без выплаты авторского вознаграждения, использоваться любым лицом, при условии соблюдения личных неимущественных прав автора, предусмотренных статьей 14 настоящего Закона.

3. Кабинетом Министров Украины могут устанавливаться специальные отчисления в фонды творческих союзов Украины за использование на территории Украины произведений, ставших общественным достоянием.

Мы, похоже, опираемся на общественное достояние.

----------


## Trs

> Обнаружена ошибка: режиссёром фильма «Человек с киноаппаратом» указан некий Д. Виртов, между тем как на самом деле он Дзига Вертов (его имя, кстати, корректнее приводить полностью).


 Исправлено

----------


## brassl

> Внешняя, угол М.Арнаутской. Здание училища Ефрусси. Архитектор Оттон. 1879 год. Фото конца 19 века.


  Если не затруднит дайте привязку по ГИСу. Это точно училище? Здание на контору фирмы больше похоже  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Не подскажите где это здание на Старопортофранковской?. Если можно с привязкой по ГИСу

----------


## malyutka_e

> Кажется, у вас какая-то путаница со ссылками: обе выводят на одну и ту же страницу, причём на этой странице явно не автосалон.
> Если вы говорите о фотографии множества автомобилей перед Русским театром, то её найти можно не только на этом форуме и Одессастори. Недавно я её обнаружил опубликованной в буклете, продающемся в Русском театре и посвящённом истории этого театра.


 Так это я дал им эту картинку, и не только ее, в электронном виде.
Та, о которой я говорю - интерьер салона.

----------


## Antique

> Позор мне. Я ж ведь этот вензель тоже фотографировал. Должен был узнать.


 Я тоже фотографировал весь фасад и даже рассматривал грифонов сквозь ветки, но при отгадывании меня смутил серый цвет фронтона и я не стал пересматривать фото. Ну и ракурс очень неплохой. Если снимать с Пироговской, то ветки мешают.

----------


## SaMoVar

Инфа по кладбищу военнопленных в Одессе.
http://clip2net.com/s/GjtQ

----------


## Pumik

> Инфа по кладбищу военнопленных в Одессе.
> http://clip2net.com/s/GjtQ


 Спасибо, как раз сквер Гамова упоминается.

----------


## SaMoVar

> По всем описаниям речь идет именно о замке (крепости) находившемся на месте нынешнего Приморского бульвара со стороны Воронцовского дворца. Как бы он не назывался, а именно его штурмовали войска де-Рибаса ранним утром 14 (25) сентября 1789 года.


 В данное время штурмовалась крепость Хаджибей, на месте Воронцовского дворца. Башню-маяк Ени-Дунья взяли на пути к крепости Хаджибей, Так сказать, мимоходом.

----------


## OdGen

да, я вспомнил это место. На данном месте действительно сейчас дом советской постройки.

----------


## OdGen

> Это Пироговская, 5. Кто был владельцем это го дома? Кстати, я жил по этому адресу до 1960-го года. Помню, как во двор приезжала кинопередвижка и на стене дома показывала кино.


 


> С крыши музея снято?
> Владельцем комплекса был кооператив домовладельцев.


 


> А как же инициалы "ОК" или "КО" ?


 По списку памятников архитектуры:
Житловий комплекс для товариства будинкоспіввласників
1912-1913 арх. Я.М.Пономаренко 
Пироговська, 3 -Семінарська, 4

Житловий комплекс для товариства будинкоспіввласників
1914, арх. Я.М.Пономаренко
Пироговська, 5 -Семінарська, 4

По списку домовладельцев:
Ул. Пироговская

№3 – Рено Иван. Фук
№5 – Константин Ксидиас
1911 год 

№3 – Арт. Арт. Фоке
№5 – Кусис
1912 год 

№3. Об-ва квартировладельцев
№5. Кусис Ал. Фок., Паригори Конст., Леонтини Анаст. 
1913 год.

----------


## OdGen

> Сегодня проезжал там на 137-м. Видел лично. Правда замазали какой-то дикой зеленой краской


  :smileflag:  думаю, ярко-зеленая краска здесь неспроста!

----------


## Antique

> №3. Об-ва квартировладельцев
> №5. Кусис Ал. Фок., Паригори Конят., Леонтини Анаст. 
> 1913 год.


 Значит 3-й номер к 1913-му году построили, а 5-й возможно  ещё не успели выкупить для постройки.




> А как же инициалы "ОК" или "КО" ?


  Так это и есть инициалы кооператива "Общество Квартировладецьцев".

----------


## OdGen

Обращаю Ваше внимание, что сведения в справочниках иногда используются устаревшие на год, и даже больше. Я имею уже много примеров, что владелец дома скончался, о чем есть метрическая запись или же некролог, а в списке владельцев за следующие года он все еще числится.

----------


## malyutka_e

Так это и есть инициалы кооператива "Общество Квартировладецьцев".[/QUOTE]
Семен Семеныч... ! :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Для  brassl. Купил книгу "Аура Молдаванки". По каким картинкам были вопросы ? Или я опоздал ?

----------


## brassl

> Для  brassl. Купил книгу "Аура Молдаванки". По каким картинкам были вопросы ?


 Виды я выложил пару страниц ранее, а надо фото лучшим качеством, если есть.
И я не сообразил пока, где находилось Покровское отделение городских богаделен (по ГИСу). 
И непонятно с видом подписаным ул. Виноградная с видом Михайловской церкви. Там же вроде нет Виноградной, а вид похоже с Михайловской улицы.......??

У Губаря упоминается фотоальбом Гааза выпущенный к 100 летию города. Никто не подскажет что это за альбом???

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=brassl;16897024]Виды я выложил пару страниц ранее, а надо фото лучшим качеством, если есть.
И я не сообразил пока, где находилось Покровское отделение городских богаделен (по ГИСу). 
И непонятно с видом подписаным ул. Виноградная с видом Михайловской церкви. Там же вроде нет Виноградной, а вид похоже с Михайловской улицы.......??

По ГИСу Покровское отделение городских богаделен нах. по адресу Старопортофранковская, 48-51. Я же рисовал схему с точкой съемки.
Вид Михайловской церкви с Виноградской (старое название). Сейчас это ул. Бабеля.

----------


## brassl

Виноградная или Виноградская?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Виноградная или Виноградская?


 Первое название "Виноградская" трансформировалось в "Виноградную".
Но как "Виноградная" превратилось в "Бабеля" - загадка для потомков. :smileflag:

----------


## Monra

уважаемый brassl вопрос к Вам где вы купили книгу аура Молдаванки ибо на Садовой её уже довольно давно нет?

----------


## brassl

Купил на Садовой недели две тому назад

----------


## Monra

спасибо, там обещали к новому году обе части

----------


## brassl

> Первое название "Виноградская" трансформировалось в "Виноградную".
> Но как "Виноградная" превратилось в "Бабеля" - загадка для потомков.


 Спасибо! А что по альбому Гааза? ничего не слышали?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Спасибо! А что по альбому Гааза? ничего не слышали?


 Альбом Кульженко знаю. :smileflag:  Альбом Гааза не знаю
В Первую Мировую была команда "Г-а-а-з-ы!". Гаазом был иприт. Дурная шутка...

----------


## brassl

На Пушкинской по стороне Цума не далеко от него есть памятная доска Гаазу. В детстве мне всегда нравилась фамилия. Необычная

----------


## malyutka_e

Одесса всегда шла в ногу с техническим прогрессом и не отставала от столиц. По мнению Виктора Корченова (\"Вестник\", Нью-Йорк, 1999 год) и Олега Губаря (журнал \"Пассаж\", Одесса, 2001 год), первым в Одессе опубликовал в газете свое объявление об открытии фотографии и изготовлении фотографических портретов художник Филипп Гааз еще в 1842 — 1843 годах.
http://odesskiy.com/chisto-fakti-iz-zhizni-i-istorii/vspominajut-chto-eto-bylo-vpervye-v-odesse.html

----------


## Геракл

*brassl*, а такой вид в интерпретации Айвазовского у тебя есть?



1865 Вид Одессы с моря. Ереван. Государственная картинная галерея Армении.

http://runivers.ru/net/details.php?ID=461919&IBLOCK_ID=56

----------


## brassl

Спасибо, сейчас поставлю в архив.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Если не затруднит дайте привязку по ГИСу. Это точно училище? Здание на контору фирмы больше похоже


 Старопортофранковская,40, школа №99

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не подскажите где это здание на Старопортофранковской?. Если можно с привязкой по ГИСу
> Вложение 2043226


 Старопортофранковская,22. Приют подкидышей. Архитектор Дмитренко. 1893 год. Здание не сохранилось.

----------


## brassl

А где это здание на Старопортофранковской?

----------


## Trs

В В.О. на 1902-3 гг. на Деполло только дача записана где-то на Фонтане ("номеров не имеется")

----------


## SaMoVar

"Кадры" из книги Добролюбского, Губаря и Красножона "Борисфен-Хаджибей-Одесса". Знакомтесь.

----------


## mlch

Хочу напомнить вот этот всплеск "энтузазизма" двухмесячной давности  :smileflag:  :



> Давайте разобъём на секторы хотя бы Молдаванку, раз её в первую очередь снимать. Например, так: http://s40.radikal.ru/i088/1010/0b/73531aba3652.png
> 
> (Ближние Мельницы заранее на себя беру)
> 
> UPD: На секторах Г, Д и Е накладка вышла, они условно разбиты на два.
> 
> Разбираем сектора.
> 
> А - *Antique*
> ...


 


> Готов впрячься в упряжку. Со временем туговато сейчас, но скоро освобожусь.
> Фоткать умею)) Детали не пропускаю.


 


> Я тоже помогу. Я фотограф


 


> C меня - Ближние Мельницы и та часть М., где Адмирала Лазарева, Цветаева, Болгарская. (но не раньше начала ноября - жду фотоаппарат из ремонта)
> 
> Куда сдавать виртуальные увесистые ящики с тем, что уже сейчас есть?


 


> раз все так быстро разрешилось, беру Е и К. 
> 
> пардон, Е и К.
> с квадратом Е хорошо знакома.


 Ну и что? 

"Энтузазим" иссяк?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Готов впрячься в упряжку. Со временем туговато сейчас, но скоро освобожусь.
> Фоткать умею)) Детали не пропускаю.


 Освободится не получается((( Но я готовлю большой фотоотчёт.

----------


## brassl

А я так и не достал фотоаппарат, там где хотел взять - не дали.
Но толк от всплеска энтузиазма есть - альбом современной Одессы, так что уже хорошо.

----------


## Antique

> В В.О. на 1902-3 гг. на Деполло только дача записана где-то на Фонтане ("номеров не имеется")


 В этой теме дача Деполло упоминается по адресу на Фонтане. Но на фото явно не дача.




> Хочу напомнить вот этот всплеск "энтузазизма" двухмесячной давности  :


 помню, но пока не добрался.

----------


## brassl

Вторая женская гимназия по Старопортофранковской это Мечникова, 15? А что 20 номера по Старопортофранковской нет или это ляп ГИСа?

----------


## mlch

> Вторая женская гимназия по Старопортофранковской это Мечникова, 15? А что 20 номера по Старопортофранковской нет или это ляп ГИСа?


 Скорее всего - ляп. Главный вход, судя по всему  :smileflag: , был со Старопортофранковской. А значит и дом должен иметь номер по старопортофранковской.

----------


## Pumik

> Хочу напомнить вот этот всплеск "энтузазизма" двухмесячной давности  :


 в процессе, плюс другие объекты по городу.

----------


## OdGen

> А где это здание на Старопортофранковской?
> Вложение 2046836


  Это здание на Старопортофранковской находится на улице *Отрадной, 12*  :smileflag:   Улица Отрадная переходит в Белинского, которая еще в конце XIX-самом начале XX века была частью улицы Старопортофранковской.
Такие дела, мои дорогие любители острых краеведческих ощущений  :smileflag: )).
Скажете, я не прав? Тогда смотрите

----------


## brassl

Огромное спасибо!!!!

Вопрос к администрации. Не могу поставить плюсик OdGen, пишется что я должен поставить + кому-то еще, но я у меня так пишется уже по трем участникам!!!! Это что то с компом?

----------


## mlch

> Это здание на Старопортофранковской находится на улице *Отрадной, 12*   Улица Отрадная переходит в Белинского, которая еще в конце XIX-самом начале XX века была частью улицы Старопортофранковской.
> Такие дела, мои дорогие любители острых краеведческих ощущений )).
> Скажете, я не прав? Тогда смотрите


 Здание, безусловно, то самое. 
А вот то, что его относили к Белинского, во времена, когда она была Старопортофранковской, для меня, прямо скажем - открытие.  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Огромное спасибо!!!!
> 
> Вопрос к администрации. Не могу поставить плюсик OdGen, пишется что я должен поставить + кому-то еще, но я у меня так пишется уже по трем участникам!!!! Это что то с компом?


   OdGen принимает конъяк заместо плюсов по известному многим адресу. ГГГ 
С компом у Вас все ОК, просто ежели Вы подряд плюсует одного и то же субъекта, очередной плюс Вы ему поставить не могете, пока не заплюсуете кого-то еще  :smileflag: .

----------


## OdGen

> Здание, безусловно, то самое. 
> А вот то, что его относили к Белинского, во времена, когда она была Старопортофранковской, для меня, прямо скажем - открытие.


 Может быть, на тот момент (самое начало 1900-х годов) еще Отрадной, Ясной, Уютной и Морской не было, и утверждение их с таковыми названиями совпало с таковым же по Белинского и Лидерсовскому бульвару, а до этого всех скопом отнесли к Старопортофранковской?

----------


## brassl

Место не знаю, но на коньяк в хорошей компании всегда готов  :smileflag: .

В том то и дело что я немогу поставит плюс Вам,mlch, malyutka_e и еще кому-то, не помню. Где старушка логика?

----------


## OdGen

Могу выслать Вам план дислокации объекта.
Для решения насущной проблемы с плюсами попросите кого-то из нас троих (и кого-то еще) поставить плюс друг другу  :smileflag: .

----------


## brassl

Продолжаем расставлять по местам Старопортофранковскую.
Где это? Народное училище в начале, но там другое здание. А это что?


Может у кого есть дополнения по видам?  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Нет ли у кого данных об Отрадной, 12, архитектор, год постройки, и т.д. Пытал справочник Пилявского, - молчит  :smileflag:  Буду ждать третьго его издания, куплю обязательно.

----------


## Сергей Розумный

Если по Одессе - есть шикарные посты Веры Полозковой об Одессе в ее ЖЖ (летние), щас кину ссылку...Мне кажется, одни из лучших про Одессу....поищите в ЖЖ...Там и фотки сочные, и посты правильные....

----------


## Скрытик

По поводу репутации - читаем тут  :smileflag: 
*ЧаВо (Репутация, в частности)*

----------


## Trs

> "Энтузазим" иссяк?


 Фотоаппарат с октября не работает. Месяц пролежал в очереди на диагностику, теперь ждёт отъезда в Киев, когда там появятся необходимые комплектующие

----------


## OMF

Должен сделать несколько замечаний по галереям:
1. Дом, подписанный как Софиевская 22, на самом деле Успенская угол Кузнечной (напротив Зирки). Слева трамвай 4-го маршрута
2. Трамвай 5-го маршрута не на Малороссийской, а на конечной "Вегера" (Косвенной). Это кольцо уже разобрали.

----------


## OdGen

> Нет ли у кого данных об Отрадной, 12, архитектор, год постройки, и т.д. Пытал справочник Пилявского, - молчит  Буду ждать третьго его издания, куплю обязательно.


 Более того, дорогой brassl, САМ Пилявский по поводу моих вопрос о информации по некоторым домам в его справочнике молчит  :smileflag: .

----------


## mlch

> Должен сделать несколько замечаний по галереям:
> 1. Дом, подписанный как *Софиевская 22*, на самом деле Успенская угол Кузнечной (напротив Зирки). Слева трамвай 4-го маршрута
> 2. Трамвай 5-го маршрута не на Малороссийской, а на конечной "Вегера" (Косвенной). Это кольцо уже разобрали.


 Лучше писать комментарий прямо в галерее. Или, хотя-бы тут указывать о какой из галерей идет речь. В частности в папке Софиевская вообще нет 22-го номера по Софиевской 
Так о чем мы говорим?  :smileflag: 
***
Уже разобрался. Фото в галерее brassl от Никитенко. 
Это, таки да - Успенская 72.

----------


## brassl

> Должен сделать несколько замечаний по галереям:
> 1. Дом, подписанный как Софиевская 22, на самом деле Успенская угол Кузнечной (напротив Зирки). Слева трамвай 4-го маршрута
> 2. Трамвай 5-го маршрута не на Малороссийской, а на конечной "Вегера" (Косвенной). Это кольцо уже разобрали.


 Спасибо за замечания, подъеду  - сверю Софиевскую. По ГИСу на Софиевской 4 этажа, а на Кузнечной 5 этажей, на фото 4 этажа. Поэтому ехать надо, хоть и не хочется  :smileflag: 
По второму - переложить вид в Косвенную? А номер дома навскидку не знаете?

----------


## brassl

> Более того, дорогой brassl, САМ Пилявский по поводу моих вопрос о информации по некоторым домам в его справочнике молчит .


  Что тут скажешь? Тишина в зале. Хотя идея-то справочника в таком виде очень интересная. Но в данной редакции вещь иногда бесполезная  :smileflag: 

У меня еще есть вопрос по справочнику, вернее по его набору, инициалы иногда пишутся перед фамилией а иногда за, это что фишка такая? И что за странное слово "магазейн" в справочнике., где все остальные слова переведены на современный русский.
Это так - крик души  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Что тут скажешь? Тишина в зале. Хотя идея-то справочника в таком виде очень интересная. Но в данной редакции вещь иногда бесполезная 
> 
> У меня еще есть вопрос по справочнику, вернее по его набору, инициалы иногда пишутся перед фамилией а иногда за, это что фишка такая? И что за странное слово "магазейн" в справочнике., где все остальные слова переведены на современный русский.
> Это так - крик души


 Идея интересная, но нельзя объять необъятное. Общее замечание - много непроверенной информации. 

По поводу инициалов, как мне кажется, здесь нет скрытого смысла, просто не упорядочено для единообразия. Под "магазейном" в первой половине XIX века понималось торговое помещение, или склад. Это слово упоминается в документах одесского строительного комитета и других, а также списках домовладельцев. В справочнике конца 1840-х годов уже пишется "магазин".

----------


## brassl

Оно слово конечно красивое, но если при этом вся другая информация будет с "Ятями", а так - глаз режет. Очень много знакомых в справочнике написано с искаженными фамилиями а Александру Петровичу Токареву даже в некоторых местах и инициалов не досталось  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо за замечания, подъеду  - сверю Софиевскую. По ГИСу на Софиевской 4 этажа, а на Кузнечной 5 этажей, на фото 4 этажа. Поэтому ехать надо, хоть и не хочется


  Можешь не ехать. Это Успенская 72/Кузнечная 54.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

А этажность????? Или в Гисе опять ляп-с?

----------


## mlch

> А этажность????? Или в Гисе опять ляп-с?


 Зачем мне этажность по Гису, если я этот домик знаю?  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Если по Одессе - есть шикарные посты Веры Полозковой об Одессе в ее ЖЖ (летние), щас кину ссылку...Мне кажется, одни из лучших про Одессу....поищите в ЖЖ...Там и фотки сочные, и посты правильные....


  Что вы за черт из табакерки ?

----------


## Antique

> И что за странное слово "магазейн" в справочнике., где все остальные слова переведены на современный русский.


 Это склад-магазин. Например склад зерна, в котором это зерно можно купить. Сейчас такого почти нет. Из подобных слов можно вспомнить иллюзион.




> А этажность????? Или в Гисе опять ляп-с?


 Эту функцию ДубльГиса для дореволюционных зданиях лучше не использовать и адресам тоже не стоит сильно доверять. Я в своё время нашёл целый ворох ошибок.

----------


## VicTur

> У меня еще есть вопрос по справочнику, вернее по его набору, инициалы иногда пишутся перед фамилией а иногда за, это что фишка такая? И что за странное слово "магазейн" в справочнике., где все остальные слова переведены на современный русский.
> Это так - крик души


 Это потому, что не я корректировал...

----------


## brassl

Стоп кадры из фильма Девочка и крокодил, 1956 год

----------


## brassl

А где у нас такой двор с аркой????

----------


## Trs

Похоже, что скриншот со сталинкой - это двор дома на углу Пастера и Торговой. Детсад там до сих пор квартирует на первом этаже.

А последний - это Воронцовский переулок

----------


## Antique

> У меня еще есть вопрос по справочнику, вернее по его набору, инициалы иногда пишутся перед фамилией а иногда за, это что фишка такая?


 Инициалы архитекторов в справочнике располагаются за фамилией,  инициалы владельцев - перед фамилией.

----------


## brassl

Пастера, 21 - двор ???

----------


## Лысый0

Это двор напротив Ришельевского лицея - Торговая угол Короленко.

----------


## mlch

> Стоп кадры из фильма Девочка и крокодил, 1956 год
> Вложение 2051024
> Вложение 2051035
> Вложение 2051026
> Вложение 2051039
> Вложение 2051038


 А четвертый снимок, это где?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нет ли у кого данных об Отрадной, 12, архитектор, год постройки, и т.д. Пытал справочник Пилявского, - молчит  Буду ждать третьго его издания, куплю обязательно.


 Дом по Отрадной,12, украшенный амурами принадлежал Ивану Антоновичу Деполло, а затем перешёл семье Кукушкиных, бывших в родстве с Е.Е.Запорожченко, другом детства В. Катаева. Здесь до революции размещалось "Одесское отделение общества попечительства о глухонемых".

----------


## brassl

Продолжаем.
Где это на Старопортофранковской?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Продолжаем.
> Где это на Старопортофранковской?


 Напротив пожарной части. Старопортофранковская,3.

----------


## brassl

Быстро дело пошло.
А это где? Примерно знаю, а вот с номерами теряюсь  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Быстро дело пошло.
> А это где? Примерно знаю, а вот с номерами теряюсь 
> Вложение 2051342


 Старопортофранковская,42 / Пантелеймоновская.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Сейчас подправлю в архиве и продолжим. Пилявский молчит о 3-ем номере. Нет ли какой информации о нем?

----------


## Trs

> Это двор напротив Ришельевского лицея - Торговая угол Короленко.


 Быть того не может. Учась в вышеозначенном учебном заведении, я неоднократно проходил через этот двор на Щепкина и могу с чистой совестью сказать - это не он. А с Пастера, 21 роскошно совпадают 
а) арка
б) арочные окна
в) этажность
г) наличие детсада
д) палисадник, который и поныне там
е) маленький флигель соседнего двора

Вот не помню окна лестниц, но во всём остальном совпадает идеально.

О третьем номере реестр памятников:
Будинок прибутковий Швайкевича з 
дворовою спорудою
(арх. Тодоров А.Д., худ. Швайкевич)	1890-ті рр.
	Старопортофранківська вул. (Комсомольська), 3
ріг Князівської вул. (Баранова)	Пам’ятка архітектури та містобудування 	Наказ МКТ від 20.06.2008 № 728/0/16-08	811 - Од

----------


## brassl

Продолжим.
Под каким номером это здание?

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо. Сейчас подправлю в архиве и продолжим. Пилявский молчит о 3-ем номере. Нет ли какой информации о нем?


 в справочнике есть дом Швайкевича по Княжеской 2. Тот ли это дом или у Швайкевичу принадлежало два дома - непонятно, то место я пристально не осматривал.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Продолжим.
> Под каким номером это здание?
> Вложение 2051417


 Старопортофранковская,14, ныне техникум.

----------


## Antique

> Продолжим.
> Вложение 2051417


 А из какой это книги?

----------


## Trs

> в справочнике есть дом Швайкевича по Княжеской 2. Тот ли это дом или у Швайкевичу принадлежало два дома - непонятно, то место я пристально не осматривал.


 Он и есть. 1899 года постройки.

----------


## brassl

> А из какой это книги?


 Это из Нетребского, а какой именно сейчас не помню, а мои все спят, так что б не шуметь, если надо посмотрю завтра.

----------


## brassl

Все подправил в архиве.Продолжим по Старопортофранковской

----------


## Antique

> Все подправил в архиве.Продолжим по Старопортофранковской
> Вложение 2051494


 В реестре памятников - Старопортофранковская 32а.




> Это из Нетребского


 да, интересно будет узнать, хотя скорее всего книга давно не продаётся.

----------


## brassl

Завтра посмотрю - напишу. Спасибо за адрес

----------


## brassl

Продолжаем

----------


## Pumik

> А из какой это книги?


 "Аура Одесских бульваров", книга 1, стр 25.

----------


## mlch

> Продолжаем
> Вложение 2051614


 Старопортофранковская 24. Роддом №2

----------


## Antique

> "Аура Одесских бульваров", книга 1, стр 25.


 А, Старопортофранковская тоже к бульварам причислена. На лотке ещё есть эта книга? В октябре вроде видел, а потом что-то не замечал.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Подправил.
вторая женская гимназия - 20-й номер? а то в ГИСе это Мечникова, 15

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо. Подправил.
> *вторая женская гимназия - 20-й номер*? а то в ГИСе это Мечникова, 15


 Считаю, что да.

----------


## Pumik

> А, Старопортофранковская тоже к бульварам причислена. На лотке ещё есть эта книга? В октябре вроде видел, а потом что-то не замечал.


 Внешний бульвар, я Вам в репе написала про то, как ее можно попробывать достать.

----------


## brassl

?

----------


## mlch

> ?
> Вложение 2051713


  Старопортофранковская 4

----------


## brassl

Если не трудно посмотрите папку Старопортофранковская, у меня там под 4 номером другой вид . Я ошибся?

----------


## Antique

> Если не трудно посмотрите папку Старопортофранковская, у меня там под 4 номером другой вид . Я ошибся?


  Там подпись: "народное училище, юбилейная столовая, детский дневной приют",  но на фото в галлерее одно здание из тройки. На открытке №50 - другое из вышеописанных зданий, это здание находится посредине между двухэтажным из галереи, и одноэтажным, которое скрывается в листве на дальнем плане.

На этом фото видна вся тройка (wikimapia):

----------


## mlch

> Если не трудно посмотрите папку Старопортофранковская, у меня там под 4 номером другой вид . Я ошибся?


  Если речь об этом снимке, то да. Ошибся.
Это - восьмой номер. Вот как он выглядит сегодня.
Даже у правого дерева развилка узнаваема на уровне человеческого роста.  Только ствол мощнее стал.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Спасибо, исправил!
А это под каким номером?

----------


## Скрытик

Не помню я такого, не так много 5-этажек там. Скорее эскизный прект напоминает какой-то.

----------


## brassl

Сканерил из книги 1956 (если не ошибаюсь) года. Подписи о проекте не было.

----------


## Antique

> Сканерил из книги 1956 (если не ошибаюсь) года. Подписи о проекте не было.


 Масштабный проект. На рисунке видна остановка конки, возможно рисовали с натуры.

----------


## malyutka_e

А это под каким номером?
Вложение 2052092[/QUOTE]
А это не переулок Маяковского, случайно?
Трамвайная остановка точно наша.

----------


## Скрытик

> А это не переулок Маяковского, случайно?
> Трамвайная остановка точно наша.


  Нет, там весь переулок такой длины  :smileflag: 
Мне больше напомнило Новосельского возле автошколы, там сталинка, но впереди не видно красивого дома на Тираспольской.

----------


## Antique

> А это не переулок Маяковского, случайно?


 Не похож. Вот фото первоначального вида здания в пер. Маяковского, которое выкладывал Trs несколько недель назад

http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/1%7E26.jpg


А как на счёт Мечникова угол Богдана Хмельницкого? Там как-раз есть похожее здание, и оно находиться рядом со Старопортофранковской.

----------


## OdGen

На Старопортофранковской, 22 (ныне - 24), угол Градоначальницкой находился городской приют для подкидышей, ныне роддом №2. Там несколько зданий. Сохранилось ли старое здание (здания),  и если да, можно ли их сфотографировать (пускают ли туда)? Здания, выложенного в сообщении 7103, похоже, нет.

----------


## brassl

Вопрос.
Больница Мочутковского у нас стоит по Старопортофранковской, 46. А у Пилявского - Мечникова, 46. Подскажите пожалуйста какую подпись ставить в архиве??

А этот вид - это ж Мечникова, 34? Да?


Со СТАРОПОРТОФРАНКОВСКОЙ вроде все. 
Большое спасибо за помощь!!
Если кто заметит неточности или ошибки, подскажите - исправлю.
Может у кого есть дополнения по видам?  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

На правах оффтопа - поздравляю присутствующих здесь с днём архивиста.

----------


## OdGen

> А этот вид - это ж Мечникова, 34? Да?


 Да. Обсуждали же уже много раз  :smileflag: .

----------


## OdGen

> На правах оффтопа - поздравляю присутствующих здесь с днём архивиста.


 Спасибо! Я некоторых сотрудников архива поздравил лично от нашего имени

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Спасибо, исправил!
> А это под каким номером?
> Вложение 2052092


  Напоминает дом на углу переулка Топольского.

----------


## mlch

> На Старопортофранковской, 22 (ныне - 24), угол Градоначальницкой находился городской приют для подкидышей, ныне роддом №2. Там несколько зданий. Сохранилось ли старое здание (здания),  и если да, можно ли их сфотографировать (пускают ли туда)? Здания, выложенного в сообщении 7103, похоже, нет.


 Берем это здание:


Оббиваем весь декор, лепим совковую плитку и получаем вот это:



Так что здание тоже самое. Можете не сомневаться.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Берем это здание: Оббиваем весь декор, лепим совковую плитку и получаем вот это:


 На Пересыпи такой метод советизации зданий внедряли с любовью.

----------


## OdGen

> Берем это здание:
> 
> Оббиваем весь декор, лепим совковую плитку и получаем вот это:
> 
> Так что здание тоже самое. Можете не сомневаться.


 Большое спасибо!

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (в архиве - 3 769 файлов)

Никто не знает, эта книга вышла?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Спасибо, исправил!
> А это под каким номером?
> Вложение 2052092


 А это Старопортофранковская,71 / Лютеранский переулок, общага педина (без прибамбасов), остановка трамвая №28. Там ещё в 70 е гг была такая остановка.

----------


## OMF

Где этот мост? По всем признакам - Маловского, трамвай идет в сторону города, НО...
1. В 1959 г. (время съемок) - трамваи шли по РАЗНЫМ сторонам улицы с этой стороны (со стороны Слободки). На других кадрах они с одной стороны.
2. Такие трамваи там уже не ходили
3. Следующие кадры - на Старопортофранковской угол М. Арнаутской.

Вариант 2 - Пересыпский мост, но там такие трамваи тоже не ходили.

Это кадры из фильма "Исправленному верить"

----------


## TrinCh

есть такой вид с ул. Белинского на Одессастори.
1. что за сооружение со знаком вопроса на первой картинке?
2. возможно, это то же здание, что и на фото №2?

----------


## TrinCh

> Где этот мост?


 мб водопроводная?

----------


## brassl

Если посмотреть предыдущие кадры, то видно арку моста в конце Водопроводной. Сейчас попробую отснять кадр

----------


## Pumik

Отсняла всю Ризовскую, brassl на одну улицу меньше из квадрата В.

----------


## OMF

> Если посмотреть предыдущие кадры, то видно арку моста в конце Водопроводной. Сейчас попробую отснять кадр
> Вложение 2056088


 Это было бы так, но:
1. Где на Красном кресте остановка на горе, да еще и на широком тротуаре?
2. Если снималось в сторону города (там на одном из кадров видно что-то вроде каланчи Александровского участка), то трамвай не на той стороне улицы, и здание на первом кадре не на той стороне и вообще оно не такое.
3. Мост на Водопроводной в те годы не имел боковых проходов и вообще выглядел совсем не так.

----------


## Trs

Врываюсь сразу с двумя новыми вопросами.
1. http://trainpix.org.ua/photo/8291/ - Влодек, 1908?
2. Когда устанавливались деревянные зелёные будки сапожников? У меня где-то было фото той, что у нас на Ефимова, но не могу что-то найти. Года два назад такую видел на Бугаёвской, но с тех пор там не был.
UPD: вот фото: http://keep4u.ru/imgs/b/2009/06/02/2e/2e5a30b150edf1f03ce05c46d1867320.jpg - не моё.

----------


## VicTur

> Это было бы так, но:
> 3. Мост на Водопроводной в те годы не имел боковых проходов и вообще выглядел совсем не так.Вложение 2057346


 В какие это «те годы»? Фильм «Исправленному верить» — 50-е, а приведённый здесь вами кадр — из фильма 30-х годов.

----------


## brassl

Проезжал мимо моста на Водопроводной. Арка один к одному похожа.

----------


## Antique

> Врываюсь сразу с двумя новыми вопросами.
> 1. http://trainpix.org.ua/photo/8291/ - Влодек, 1908?


 По списку памятников - вагоноремонтные майстерские Унгернштернберга, архитектор А.Д. Тодоров, 1880-е годы

А вокзал строили Моранди и Влодек, если ориентироваться на Пилявского (Вокзальный переулок 2).  В этой ветке проскальзывали фото вокзала (фотографии из книги по истории Одесской ЖД) - приземистое одноэтажное здание.

----------


## mlch

> По списку памятников - вагоноремонтные майстерские Унгернштернберга, архитектор А.Д. Тодоров ,1880-і годы
> 
> А вокзал строили Молрандии и Влодек, если ориентироваться на Пилявского (Вокзальный переулок 2).  В этой ветке проскальзывали фото вокзала (фотографии из книги по истории Одесской ЖД) - приземистое одноэтажное здание.


  Давайте немного разберемся.
По карте Дитерихса (1894) - "Бароновские мастерские", то есть мастерские Унгернштернберга - справа от нынешнего горбатого (Бароновского) моста на месте нынешней воинской части. (Обведено зеленым)
А показаный на фото корпус - на старой территории Краяна. На этом месте у Дитерихса - просто "Мастерские". (Обведено красным)
Так что у меня сомнения в правильности списка памятников.

----------


## Pumik

Очень хочу увидеть фото 12-13 станции Фонтана до оползня. Стадион, парк, трамвай. Кто может помочь? 
Был у меня знакомый дачник-сторожил, который мальчишкой бегал смотреть на тренировки на стадионе и мне поведал о всех масштабах оползня, думаю, у него должно было что-то остаться, но нет с ним связи.

----------


## brassl

Это 52 или 54 номер по ГИСу???

----------


## OMF

> Проезжал мимо моста на Водопроводной. Арка один к одному похожа.


 Мост этот перестраивали в 70-80-е годы. До этого он выглядел похоже, но все равно не так. Рядом с территорией водопровода никогда не было ни трамвайной остановки, ни тротуара, ни лестниц. Там и горы такой нет. 

А вот мост на Маловского мне стал нравится все больше и больше. Смотрим на это фото, принимая во внимание, что мост этот тоже перестраивали:

1. Справа как раз та самая гора, проход под мостом ей же загорожен.
2. Трамвай в фильме, получается, что едет в сторону Слободки, а не наоборот, но вполне возможно, что в то время пути были по северной стороне, а за мостом расходились по сторонам улицы. Уже в 80-е, при реконструкции, пути были переложены на одну сторону. 
3. Осталось только уточнить, было или есть здание у насыпи (у меня нет ни одного фото в этом ракурсе) и что за каланча на Слободке.

----------


## mlch

> Мост этот перестраивали в 70-80-е годы. До этого он выглядел похоже, но все равно не так. Рядом с территорией водопровода никогда не было ни трамвайной остановки, ни тротуара, ни лестниц. Там и горы такой нет. 
> 
> А вот мост на Маловского мне стал нравится все больше и больше. Смотрим на это фото, принимая во внимание, что мост этот тоже перестраивали:


 В конце 70-х или начале 80-х на Водопроводной добавили "дырку" справа от моста для отдельного проезда трамваев. А сам мост не трогали. Я его таким, как сейчас, помню с детства. То есть - с середины шестидесятых. 
Кстати, этот мост виден в самых первых кадрах фильма "Весна на Заречной улице" Можете найти и сравнить.  :smileflag: 
И лестницы там были и тротуар. Остановки, действительно, не было.
 "

----------


## mlch

> Это 52 или 54 номер по ГИСу???
> Вложение 2058447


 Скорее 54-й, судя по расположению переулка.

----------


## SaMoVar

> По карте Дитерихса (1894) - "Бароновские мастерские", то есть мастерские Унгернштернберга - справа от нынешнего горбатого (Бароновского) моста на месте нынешней воинской части. (Обведено зеленым)
> А показаный на фото корпус - на старой территории Краяна. На этом месте у Дитерихса - просто "Мастерские". (Обведено красным)
> Так что у меня сомнения в правильности списка памятников.


 По приведенной Вами карте выходит, что Бароновские мастерские - территория полка связи около Горбатого моста... Я там был - на территории, но давно. Казармы производят впечатления старинных зданий. К сожалению тогда не сильно заморачивался краеведением.
PS Попасть туда вовнутрь почти нереально - секретный объект. Хотя, может всё уже поменялось.

----------


## brassl

А я немогу сообразить, как идет Троицкая - по светлой стороне дома или по темной? У него какой то фасад равносторонний.
Так что как по мне то и 52 подходит  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Накопал про интереснейшую личность в Одессе.
http://ya-odessit.ru/content/anton-sigizmundovich-lovengardt.html
Кто-то знает об этом человеке, а кто-то откроет для себя.

----------


## OMF

> В конце 70-х или начале 80-х на Водопроводной добавили "дырку" справа от моста для отдельного проезда трамваев. А сам мост не трогали. Я его таким, как сейчас, помню с детства. То есть - с середины шестидесятых. 
> Кстати, этот мост виден в самых первых кадрах фильма "Весна на Заречной улице" Можете найти и сравнить. 
> И лестницы там были и тротуар. Остановки, действительно, не было.
>  "


 Проход был со стороны больницы, но не со стороны водопровода. Проходов с двух сторон тоже не было. Здания с левой стороны - никогда не было, башни на территории ж.д. больницы, автопарка или еврейского кладбища я не припомню.

Вот спорные кадры:

----------


## TrinCh

> башни на территории ж.д. больницы, автопарка или еврейского кладбища я не припомню.


 наверное это она 
а если это она, то здание слева стоит как раз там где проходят современные рельсы, а сама остановка получается  возле жд больницы.

----------


## OMF

> наверное это она 
> а если это она, то здание слева стоит как раз там где проходят современные рельсы, а сама остановка получается  возле жд больницы.


 В том то и дело, что рельсы не были на другой стороне дороги (т.е. на стороне больницы). И еще - в фильме нет столбов (решетчатых) для трамвайной подвески. А на Водопроводной они есть и были. Конфигурация и ширина тротуаров (см. стоп-кадр brassl`а) тоже не говорят о Водопроводной.
Менее надежная примета - ширина колеи. У меня такое чувство, что там узкая колея, но тогда и Маловского тоже отпадает - там в 1959 г. уже была широкая или 3-рельсовая (если не успели за 2 года убрать).

----------


## brassl

Дом по Французскому бульвару, 41 дал трещину (она продолжает расти), прокуратура "отловилась", сказали не наше дело. Что ж тогда с дачей Макареско-Рашевского если эта ГРОМАДА прям над ней висит?

----------


## Sergey_L

Специально сходил сегодня к мосту на Маловского. Я думаю, это именно то место. Спуск примерно такой же, подьёмчик после моста (или перед ним, смотря откуда смотреть), трамвайная линия, да и забор под мостом по другую сторону дороги. Всё похожее.

Вложение 2059667Вложение 2059668Вложение 2059669Вложение 2059670

----------


## TrinCh

> Я думаю, это именно то место...


 
вот этот же мост с фильма "весна на заречной улице" (56год) ничего общего с Маловского.
На уровне "дежавю" там даже забор такой же до сих пор на мосту на Водопроводной  :smileflag: 

update,
вот, забор видно:

----------


## brassl

Нет ли у кого в нормальном состоянии вида Селянского санатория? (обведен красным)


Нет ли у кого фотографии разрушенного во время войны Дворца моряков или других зданий на Приморском бульваре?

----------


## Antique

> Давайте немного разберемся.
> По карте Дитерихса (1894) - "Бароновские мастерские", то есть мастерские Унгернштернберга - справа от нынешнего горбатого (Бароновского) моста на месте нынешней воинской части. (Обведено зеленым)
> А показаный на фото корпус - на старой территории Краяна. На этом месте у Дитерихса - просто "Мастерские". (Обведено красным)
> Так что у меня сомнения в правильности списка памятников.


 И непонятно чему верить. Могли ошибиться как в названии, так и в авторстве или адресе.

----------


## mlch

> А я немогу сообразить, как идет Троицкая - по светлой стороне дома или по темной? У него какой то фасад равносторонний.
> Так что как по мне то и 52 подходит


 По светлой.
Сравнивай:

----------


## Antique

> По светлой.


 Впечатляющих размеров здание, некоторые оконные рамы скорее всего с 1850-х годов остались. И на мой взгляд на втором этаже квартиры стоили намного дороже чем на третьем, так как на третьем этаже окна очень бюджетного вида.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо! Сейчас поставлю в архив. Жаль только что качество никакое. Ну пока хоть так  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Впечатляющих размеров здание, некоторые оконные рамы скорее всего с 1850-х годов остались. И на моц взгляд на втором этаже квартиры стоили намного дороже чем на третьем, так как на третьем этаже окна очень бюджетного вида.


 На втором этаже, со второго по седьмое окно по Троицкой - явно старые рамы.
А на первом этаже - в левой части остались полукруглые витринные проемы, а в правой какие-то уроды решили не то "света прибавить", не то сэкономить, и сделали прямоугольные. 
На уменьшенной Радикалом копии это все плохо видно.
Несколько позже выложу на Одессастори полный размер.
У меня сегодня много отснято. Несколько дней обрабатывать и выкладывать придется.

----------


## OMF

> В конце 70-х или начале 80-х на Водопроводной добавили "дырку" справа от моста для отдельного проезда трамваев. А сам мост не трогали. Я его таким, как сейчас, помню с детства. То есть - с середины шестидесятых. 
> Кстати, этот мост виден в самых первых кадрах фильма "Весна на Заречной улице" Можете найти и сравнить. 
> И лестницы там были и тротуар. Остановки, действительно, не было.
>  "


 Вот кадры из "Весны...". Где на Водопроводной такой вид? У меня вообще мнение, что несмотря на одесские номера на машинах, съемки были в Донбассе - я не припомню в Одессе таких массивов двухэтажных домов (на Говорова и Люстдорфскую, 55 не тянет) и таких пятиэтажек.

----------


## mlch

> Вот кадры из "Весны...". Где на Водопроводной такой вид? У меня вообще мнение, что несмотря на одесские номера на машинах, съемки были в Донбассе - я не припомню в Одессе таких массивов двухэтажных домов (на Говорова и Люстдорфскую, 55 не тянет) и таких пятиэтажек.Вложение 2060419Вложение 2060416Вложение 2060418


 Такое понятие из "киношного" лексикона, как "монтаж" Вам знакомо?  :smileflag: 
Весна на Заречной улице, действительно, снималась Одесской киностудией в Запорожье. Но некоторые фрагменты снимались и переснимались в Одессе. 
Вот тут это обсуждалось некоторое время назад.

----------


## OMF

> Такое понятие из "киношного" лексикона, как "монтаж" Вам знакомо? 
> Весна на Заречной улице, действительно, снималась Одесской киностудией в Запорожье. Но некоторые фрагменты снимались и переснимались в Одессе. 
> Вот тут это обсуждалось некоторое время назад.


 Про монтаж и прочие кино-чудеса мне известно  
Кроме одесских номеров на запорожских машинах и чего-то, напоминающего пруды в Дюковском саду, ничего одесского в фильме нет.

----------


## Antique

> А на первом этаже - в левой части остались полукруглые витринные проемы, а в правой какие-то уроды решили не то "света прибавить", не то сэкономить, и сделали прямоугольные. 
> На уменьшенной Радикалом копии это все плохо видно.


 Плохо видно, да. Я тоже с сожалением отметил отсутствие арочных проёмов (

----------


## TrinCh

> Вот кадры из "Весны...". Где на Водопроводной такой вид?


 здесь?  :smileflag: 

пеньки на фото 2 (справа) возможно даже останки столба с фото 1.

----------


## brassl

Для любителей техники, фото до 1965 года, вроде такой фотографии не было (в архив закинул с большим разрешением)
Заходите. Есть немного дополнений.

----------


## OdGen

видали такое?  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

3 800  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> видали такое?


  Не видали. Где это?

----------


## brassl

Надо помощь клуба  :smileflag: 
Номера домов 1и 2 по ГИСу??

----------


## Alllunja

Похоже на какую-нибудь харчевню-ресторацию со швейцаром...    :smileflag: )

----------


## Trs

Ба! Да это же в левом углу дом Скаржинской на углу Ланжероновской, а улица на фото - Екатерининская. Дом Ск-ой №12 по Екат., дом Лантье (справа) - №9, если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## Antique

> видали такое?


 Конечно нет ) Я так полагаю, что это дворовой флигель?

Ещё пришла на ум другая версия. Здание может быть где-нибудь в "Отраде".




> Давайте немного разберемся.
> По карте Дитерихса (1894) - "Бароновские мастерские", то есть мастерские Унгернштернберга - справа от нынешнего горбатого (Бароновского) моста на месте нынешней воинской части. (Обведено зеленым)
> А показаный на фото корпус - на старой территории Краяна. На этом месте у Дитерихса - просто "Мастерские". (Обведено красным)


 В Ауре Молдаванки на странице 114 написано, что Главные железнодорожные мастерские построены под руководством Унгерн-Штернберга. На странице 116-й указана дата начала строительства - 1863 г. Но в 1880-х мастерские были переоборудованы и далее процитирован журнал того времени - "Неделя строителя", в котором сообщалось, что в 1885 г. были открыты новые железнодорожные мастерские, затем уточняется, что мастерские построены рядом с Горбатым мостом и в народе назывались "бароновскими". 

Выходит Унгерн-Штернберг строил оба комплекса мастерских, но только вторые запомнились как "бароновские".

----------


## mlch

> В Ауре Молдаванки на странице 114 написано, что Главные железнодорожные мастерские построены под руководством Унгерн-Штернберга. На странице 116-й указана дата начала строительства - 1863 г. Далее процитирован журнал того времени - "Неделя строителя", в котором сообщалось, что в 1885 г. были открыты новые железнодорожные мастерские, затем уточняется, что мастерские построены рядом с Горбатым мостом и в народе назывались "бароновскими". 
> 
> Выходит Унгерн-Штернберг строил оба комплекса мастерских, но только вторые запомнились как "бароновские".


 Думаю, что уважаемый всеми Валерий Нетребский прав. И барон Унгерн-Штернберг строил и те и другие мастерские. 
Вот только корпус, показанный на обсуждаемом фото, как мне помнится, не имеет отношения ни к тем ни к другим мастерским. Насколько я помню, это здание вокзала на Товарной, которое уже в 20-м веке достался заводу Январского восстания.
Возможно я ошибаюсь. Но тогда хотелось бы уточнить первоначальное предназначение этого здания. Ну и автора, конечно.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Вот только корпус, показанный на обсуждаемом фото, как мне помнится, не имеет отношения ни к тем ни к другим мастерским. Насколько я помню, это здание вокзала на Товарной, которое уже в 20-м веке достался заваоду Январского восстания.


 Если предположить, что это здание вокзала, то не понятно, как до него добираться через многочисленные пути, это даже небезопасно . И сама архитектура - здание красивое, но подозрительно не функциональное для вокзала. Однако тоже до конца не уверен.

----------


## Trs

Обсуждаемое здание - это не вокзал. Либо это локомотивное депо, либо его ремонтный цех. Где-то мне встречался 1908 год применительно к нему, а стиль весьма похож на Влодековские кирпичные сооружения, то же депо на Алексеевской площади.

----------


## OdGen

> Не видали. Где это?


 


> Конечно нет ) Я так полагаю, что это дворовой флигель?
> 
> Ещё пришла на ум другая версия. Здание может быть где-нибудь в "Отраде".


 Эту красоту я обнаружил в воскресенье во дворе дома Посохова на ул. Екатерининской, 6. Во дворе много строений, это - слева. По Гису это Екатерининская, 6, корпус 1.

----------


## OdGen

По ссылке уважаемого Скрытика на фейсбуке опубликовано фото 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?op...41187772600000

подписанное как "Памятник обстрелу Одессы... Вмурованное пушечное ядро. Воронцовский переулок". К фото следуют комментарии:
*Sergey Spector* Я живу в Воронцовском, а не видел. Какой номер? 
*Alexander Ovsyankin* Один из дворов с морской стороны...не помню...нашел случайно... Вспомнил о том что ядра Русско-Турецкой вмуровывали в стены... Где ядра найти не удавалось устанавливали мраморный квадрат. Есть пару на Военном спуске. 

Кто-то знает, где же это находится?

----------


## Zevaka

> видали такое?


 Новое - это хорошо забытое старое.

----------


## Antique

> Казармы производят впечатления старинных зданий. К сожалению тогда не сильно заморачивался краеведением.
> PS Попасть туда вовнутрь почти нереально - секретный объект. Хотя, может всё уже поменялось.


 Те которые видны с дороги - сталинки, в глубине территории на спутниковом снимке видно несколько мелких построек, может что-то из этих.выглядят

----------


## __Екатерина__

Вот находка, которую я сделала у себя в подвале под штукатуркой

 

Живу я в районе молдаванки, дом уже старый... говорят раньше в подвале винарка была :smileflag:  похоже все стены были так исписаны...

----------


## TrinCh

> Вот находка...


  шарман  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

Приморский после недавнего ремонта фасадов - на зависть Боффо, Шеврембранту и Бернардацци!
(облезшая местами краска не в счет)
№№ с 1-го по 7-й.

----------


## malyutka_e

Если голова и руки растут из ж...пы, то ничего другого ожидать не приходится. Эта ситуация (с головой и руками), продолжается уже почти 90 лет.
Плохо то, что перспективы не видно.

----------


## Maksy

Больше, у меня дому уже за 100 лет. Когда во время ремонта обнажилось кладка, мы много удивлялись, как так могли построить, всё криво, много разноразмерных камней итд. Халтурщики были всегда, я думаю мой дом не исключение, многие дома в Одессе разваливаются не только из-за плохого отношения, а потому что построены были ногами.

----------


## Antique

> Больше, у меня дому уже за 100 лет. Когда во время ремонта обнажилось кладка, мы много удивлялись, как так могли построить, всё криво, много разноразмерных камней итд. Халтурщики были всегда, я думаю мой дом не исключение, многие дома в Одессе разваливаются не только из-за плохого отношения, а потому что построены были ногами.


 Интересно, в каком районе города так строили? В самом центре или где нибудь на Молдованке или Сахалинчике? Кто был архитектором?

----------


## brassl

Так потому дом 100 лет и простоял, что кладка все таки была  :smileflag: . Не далеко от меня дом строили, частный, на продажу, так дырки были такие что кот пролезет, задули штукатуркой и приходи кума любоваться  :smileflag:  Халтура-халтуре рознь.

----------


## mlch

Стало интересно. Что означают эти даты на фасаде?



Кто-нибудь знает?
Это Успенская 66. 
Могу предположить, что 1974 - это год, когда плитку налепили. Типа - реконструкцию произвели.
Но 1919 - явно не год постройки. А что?

----------


## OdGen

боюсь, что этого мы никогда не узнаем. Дом  по Успенской, 66 принадлежал в 1910-х годах армянину Сирогану (Сирагану) Исааковичу Асвадурову, потомственному почетному гражданину, одесскому купцу 1-й гильдии, владельцу табачной фабрики и крупному одесскому домовладельцу (в частности, владел домом №60 по ул. Усенской в этом же квартале). В доме №66 он проживал со своей семьей.
Вариант один - в 1919 г., после занятия города красными и национализации в доме открылось какое-то общество. Возможно, эту даты отметили на фасаде, а при облицовке ее продублировали. Нужно посмотреть справочники "Вся Одесса" за 1920-е годы.

----------


## Antique

А у меня есть вопрос по 10-й станции Фонтана.

В переулке Кордонном есть полузасыпанное здание странного вида. У пилявского я читал ,что по тому переулку проходила черта Порто-Франко (отсюда и название переулка). Не связано ли это здание с границей Порто-Франко?
общий вид
фото заложенных окон

----------


## brassl

Вопрос к Скрытику. 
Некоторые фото в архиве, после обновления всех версий сайта, в маленьком виде показываются правильно,  а в большом абсолютно с другой папки. Это чего так ?
Если кто заметит несоответствие в фото, дайте знать, я перезалью.

----------


## Trs

@ Antique

Кордонный - это на Курсаках у нас? Рядом с Малиновского? Тогда ничего удивительного не вижу. Часто жилые здания перестраивались под хозяйственные, а окна закладывались. Причём это могло быть довольно давно. Как пример могу привести дом 5 по Зелёной на Мельницах, на Липы нечто похожее попадалось.

----------


## Antique

> @ Antique
> 
> Кордонный - это на Курсаках у нас? Рядом с Малиновского? Тогда ничего удивительного не вижу. Часто жилые здания перестраивались под хозяйственные, а окна закладывались. Причём это могло быть довольно давно. Как пример могу привести дом 5 по Зелёной на Мельницах, на Липы нечто похожее попадалось.


 Нет, это 10-я станция Фонтана. Данный переулок упоминается в книге В. Нетребского - Аура Пересыпи. А на границе Мельниц есть улица Кордонная (включая Малиновского), которая получила название по той же причине.

----------


## OdGen

> А у меня есть вопрос по 10-й станции Фонтана.
> 
> В переулке Кордонном есть полузасыпанное здание странного вида. У пилявского я читал ,что по тому переулку проходила черта Порто-Франко (отсюда и название переулка). Не связано ли это здание с границей Порто-Франко?
> общий вид
> фото заложенных окон


 Этот вопрос меня тоже очень интересует, как и все, связанное с Фонтанами. Но для проведения исследования на местности мы с Вами немного опоздали, к сожалению. Интерсивная застройка в этом районе сделала свое дело. Месяца полтора два назад вместе с Эдуардом Ратушняком мы пытались найти остатки рва порто-франко в Кордонном переулке,  и близлежащей местности, но ничего не нашли. Согласно петиции 2002 г. остатки рва еще были: 
_"В этом же районе осталась не разрушенной уцелевшая часть рва порто-франко, одного из трех существовавших в истории Одессы как границ свободной экономической зоны"._
http://www.seu.ru/projects/odessa/chodataystvo.htm

Мне кажется, что граница порто-франко проходила по центру сквера Шклярука, там где овраг и пруд. Дача Чижевича потом принадлежала Ралли, там находится церковь. Если стоять на Фонтанской дороге у входа в сквер (вернее, в его остатки, в самой середине сейчас идет большая стройка с применением кранов), то видно, что он напоминает овраг.

1. фрагмент карты середины 19 века. 2. Типа карта из Гиса.
 

 Буду рад высказанным мнениям. Старая краеведческая гвардия конечно, видела остатки рва в реале.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вопрос к Скрытику. 
> Некоторые фото в архиве, после обновления всех версий сайта, в маленьком виде показываются правильно,  а в большом абсолютно с другой папки. Это чего так ?
> Если кто заметит несоответствие в фото, дайте знать, я перезалью.


  Приведи пример, я посмотрю.

----------


## Antique

> Мне кажется, что граница порто-франко проходила по центру сквера Шклярука. Буду рад высказанным мнениям.


 Больше склоняюсь к тому, что на месте Сквера Шклярука текла речка, так как сквер находится в самой низине, а в сторону Кордонного и Красных зорь идёт возвышение. Я руководствовался картой Дитерихса 1984г. http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/map/?n=h19 , где черта Порто-Франко проходит как раз на месте Кордонного переулка, на месте сквера течёт речка, и также видны Ванный переулок (за рекой) и улица Красных Зорь (выше границы Порто-Франко).

По остаткам рва есть информация в книге В.Нетребского - Аура Пересыпи. Точное место рва не упоминается, но сказано, что над ним построен современный особняк. По данным из книги, остатки рва находились совсем рядом с пляжем, в том месте где ров заканчивался.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Вот находка, которую я сделала у себя в подвале под штукатуркой
> 
>   Живу я в районе молдаванки, дом уже старый... говорят раньше в подвале винарка была похоже все стены были так исписаны...


   улица, номер ? :smileflag:

----------


## __Екатерина__

> улица, номер ?


 Болгарская 65. Это частный дом, моё "родовое поместье".

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Болгарская 65. Это частный дом, моё "родовое поместье".


  хороша "родня" :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.


 Где это на Адмиральском просп. такая высотка? ЕМНМП, это Канатная.

И еще вопрос-критика. Было ~3700 фото, стало больше 8600. Как их просмотреть - уму не постижимо. И что, теперь будем выкладывать фото каждого окна, забора, ворот (обязательно с надписью)? Кому это надо? Сколько можно цепляться за старые помойки?

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо за Ваш отзыв. И слова благодарности  :smileflag: 
Только что такое ЕМНМП? Простите мне мою не сообразительность.
Ну я насчет Канатной.... и де там универмаг? 
А в этом а любил в детстве звездочки рассматривать, благо близко от дома.
 И адрес подписан, Адмиральский, 1. Или с ГИСом не дружим?  :smileflag: 
Смотреть все никто не заставляет. То что я выкладываю пару человек смотрит постоянно, не будут смотреть - перестану.
Или Вы думаете что у меня время лишнее есть? Отнюдь.
Хорошего вечера.

----------


## Antique

> И еще вопрос-критика. Было ~3700 фото, стало больше 8600. Как их просмотреть - уму не постижимо.


 А вы смотрите то что вам надо, а не всё.




> И что, теперь будем выкладывать фото каждого окна, забора, ворот


 Зачастую общего вида бывает недостаточно, чтобы рассмотреть детали. В отличие от современнных зданий уровень проработки деталей строящегося здания был более тщательным, вплоть до резных оконных рам и узора на лестничной площадке.





> (обязательно с надписью)


 А как вы сможете определить их расположение, если обьект будет разрушен варварами-застройщиками?




> Сколько можно цепляться за старые помойки?


 С подобным отношениям здания и превращаются в помойки. Вы знаете, что такое культурное наследие?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Стало интересно. Что означают эти даты на фасаде?
> 
> http://i004.radikal.ru/1012/49/79efec5a5285.jpg
> 
> Кто-нибудь знает?
> Это Успенская 66. 
> Могу предположить, что 1974 - это год, когда плитку налепили. Типа - реконструкцию произвели.
> Но 1919 - явно не год постройки. А что?


 55 лет - явно что-то там открылось в юбилей. Осталось узнать что за юбилей)))
Кстати, вырос в том районе - тоже мучился загадкой этой даты.

----------


## mlch

> Где это на Адмиральском просп. такая высотка? ЕМНМП, это Канатная.


 Она (память) Вам изменяет.
Это - 5-я станция фонтана. На первом этаже был Военторг.




> И еще вопрос-критика. Было ~3700 фото, стало больше 8600. Как их просмотреть - уму не постижимо. И что, теперь будем выкладывать фото каждого окна, забора, ворот (обязательно с надписью)? *Кому это надо?* Сколько можно цепляться за старые помойки?


 Вы, возможно, удивитесь, но есть достаточно много людей еще в этом городе, которым это таки надо.
Вас тоже можно спросить - Кому нужны фотографии старого металлолома на Вашем сайте?

----------


## brassl

Ну что продолжаем "цепляться за старые помойки"?  :smileflag: 
Нашел вот такую рекламку. У нас этого здания еще не было вроде ни в каком ракурсе.


Может у кого есть информация об этом доме? А то Пилявский "молчит"

----------


## mlch

> Ну что продолжаем "цепляться за старые помойки"? 
> Нашел вот такую рекламку. У нас этого *здания еще не было* вроде ни в каком ракурсе.
> Вложение 2071881


 Екатерининская 5.
Было, но в современном виде.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Спасибо! Теперь и в старом виде будет. Так глядишь и все дома в старом виде найдем. Ну если все вместе искать будем  :smileflag: 

Ребята, это Аркадия?


Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. В архиве 3 850 файлов

----------


## Лысый0

> Спасибо! Теперь и в старом виде будет. Так глядишь и все дома в старом виде найдем. Ну если все вместе искать будем 
> 
> Ребята, это Аркадия?
> Вложение 2072007
> 
> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. В архиве 3 850 файлов


 Да это пирс в Аркадии 50-е - 60-е.

----------


## VicTur

> Большое спасибо за Ваш отзыв. И слова благодарности 
> Только что такое ЕМНМП? Простите мне мою не сообразительность.
> Ну я насчет Канатной.... и де там универмаг?


 ЕМНИП — если мне не изменяет память.
Универмаг на Канатной есть, это «Дары природы», или как он там сейчас называется (я там в глубоком детстве то ли окно, то ли витрину умудрился разбить).

----------


## VicTur

> Болгарская 65. Это частный дом, моё "родовое поместье".


 Вертятся у меня в голове мысли по этому поводу... Может, имеет смысл (с согласия владельцев «родового поместья», естественно) найти хороших реставраторов и аккуратно счистить штукатурку с этих фресок? Думаю, в сообществе найдётся десяток человек, кто согласится скинуться и оплатить такую работу (я, например, согласен). Насколько это осуществимо, ваши мнения?

----------


## Klara-Lara

> ЕМНИП — если мне не изменяет память.
> Универмаг на Канатной есть, это «Дары природы», или как он там сейчас называется (я там в глубоком детстве то ли окно, то ли витрину умудрился разбить).


 Это который возле Октябрьской гостиницы? Но там ведь дом выше,чем Военторг на 5-й ст. и проект другой

----------


## VicTur

> Это который возле Октябрьской гостиницы? Но там ведь дом выше,чем Военторг на 5-й ст. и проект другой


 Да я не спорю. Я просто отвечаю на вопрос, есть ли на Канатной универмаг — в принципе есть.

----------


## brassl

> Да я не спорю. Я просто отвечаю на вопрос, есть ли на Канатной универмаг — в принципе есть.


  Но на нем же не написано УНИВЕРМАГ как на фото, а написано ДАРЫ ПРИРОДЫ  :smileflag: . Значит уже ЕМНИП не Канатная  :smileflag:

----------


## Olga Volgshtein

> И еще вопрос-критика. Было ~3700 фото, стало больше 8600. Как их просмотреть - уму не постижимо. И что, теперь будем выкладывать фото каждого окна, забора, ворот (обязательно с надписью)? Кому это надо? Сколько можно цепляться за старые помойки?


   Скажите пожалуйста, я не в теме, где этот кладезь фотографий. Очень интересно у вас тут читать - живу в Одессе только вот полтора года с перерывами, из Саратова приехала. Свой город весь исходила (старый), теперь Одессу изучаю.

----------


## Olga Volgshtein

> Приморский после недавнего ремонта фасадов - на зависть Боффо, Шеврембранту и Бернардацци!
> (облезшая местами краска не в счет)
> №№ с 1-го по 7-й.


 
нет слов от возмущения

----------


## mlch

> Скажите пожалуйста, я не в теме,* где этот кладезь фотографий*. Очень интересно у вас тут читать - живу в Одессе только вот полтора года с перерывами, из Саратова приехала. Свой город весь исходила (старый), теперь Одессу изучаю.


 Вот тут.
Присоединяйтесь.  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

О, на правах оффтопа - мне очень нравится саратовский модерн. Он велик и могуч.
(всё-всё, прекращаю восторгаться)

----------


## Trs

На Одессастори попрошу создать раздел "Ближние Мельницы" и в нём:
Косовская улица
Авиационная улица
Шота Руставели улица
Скворцова улица
Ивана и Юрия Липы улица
Спасский переулок
Зелёная улица
Ефимова улица
Бреуса улица
Герцена переулок
Рекордная улица
Одесса-Поездная улица
Спартаковская улица
Спартаковский переулок
Вторая Лагерная улица
Весенняя улица
Багрицкого улица

И пока хватит. Остальные - по мере поступления материала и исследования мест.

*Также*: у нас есть Водопроводная?

----------


## VicTur

> Но на нем же не написано УНИВЕРМАГ как на фото, а написано ДАРЫ ПРИРОДЫ . Значит уже ЕМНИП не Канатная


 Естественно, не Канатная. Я и не говорю, что Канатная. Я имею в виду, что на Канатной и правда есть универмаг, но на фото, конечно, не он, а военторг на Лумумбы.

----------


## mlch

> На Одессастори попрошу создать раздел "Ближние Мельницы" и в нём:
> Косовская улица
> Авиационная улица
> Шота Руставели улица
> Скворцова улица
> Ивана и Юрия Липы улица
> Спасский переулок
> Зелёная улица
> Ефимова улица
> ...


 Готово.
Водопроводную сделаю чуть позже.

----------


## Pumik

> Приморский после недавнего ремонта фасадов - на зависть Боффо, Шеврембранту и Бернардацци!
> (облезшая местами краска не в счет)
> №№ с 1-го по 7-й.


 а как Вам такой Воронцовский дворец, отопление проводили, тепла нет, вот эта красота стоит не первый год...

----------


## Antique

> а как Вам такой Воронцовский дворец, отопление проводили, тепла нет, вот эта красота стоит не первый год...


  Это просто ужасно. Нормально не делается ничего.

И повторюсь в этой теме. Был на улице Пироговской 19 и узнал немного интересной информации о комплексе зданий:
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=59520&p=17067052#post17067052

----------


## Pumik

> Согласно петиции 2002 г. остатки рва еще были: 
> _"В этом же районе осталась не разрушенной уцелевшая часть рва порто-франко, одного из трех существовавших в истории Одессы как границ свободной экономической зоны"._
> http://www.seu.ru/projects/odessa/chodataystvo.htm


  прошло 8 лет, конечно уже ничего не осталось. Вернуться к позапрошлому году до начала строительства "Маристеллы" как раз там и был спуск-подъем, подобный оврагу. Сейчас на пальцах конечно тяжело объяснить, но был такой ретро клуб "Боб" (лет так 15 назад) за ним и была резкий спуск, сейчас этот клуб снесен, стоит вырытый котлован, в одном месте фрагменты, напоминающие своды,не утверждаю, но мне так показалось.

----------


## brassl

Поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым Годом!!!!
Удачи ребята.
Большое спасибо за то, что год уходящий прошел в очень хорошей компании.
А это от меня общий подарок (в архиве с большим разрешением)

----------


## VicTur

> Поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым Годом!!!!
> Удачи ребята.
> Большое спасибо за то, что год уходящий прошел в очень хорошей компании.
> А это от меня общий подарок (в архиве с большим разрешением)
> Вложение 2073714


 Спасибо за замечательный подарок!
Я тоже поздравляю всех форумчан с праздником. Очень рад, что в уходящем году я нашёл этот форум, без которого теперь себя не представляю.
Счастья, здоровья и удачи всем!

----------


## mlch

Всех форумчан, бывающих в этой теме - с Новым Годом!
Удачи, здоровья и оптимизма всем.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Спасибо всем за то, что вы делаете для нашего благословенного города.  Будьте здоровы и счастливы.
С Новым Годом!

----------


## Abag

Всех с наступающим новым годом. Счастья, здоровья, удачи.

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, с наступающим 2011 годом. Счастья, любви, здоровья, взаимопонимания и творческих успехов.

----------


## krust

> Поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым Годом!!!!
> Удачи ребята.
> Большое спасибо за то, что год уходящий прошел в очень хорошей компании.
> А это от меня общий подарок (в архиве с большим разрешением)
> Вложение 2073714


 Подарки это хорошо! От меня так же небольшой подарочек, надеюсь к месту и ко времени. 
Весёлых праздников!

----------


## Пушкин

Как-то на Сансет бульвар, угол Бугаёвки
Около полуночи, перед январём,
Заявился, протрезвев опосля маёвки,
В белых пейсах Дед Мороз, с вот таким  мешком...
-
Оц-тоц, Новый Год навестил Одессу!
Оц-тоц, наливай! Перберцуца-ца
Оц-тоц, заходи к нам бэз политесу,
Оц-тоц, приседай возле холодца... 
-
Расскажи нам, Деда, как,
во Владивостоке,
С Одесситами встречать начал Новый Год?
Не замёрз ли в Сиднее? Как дела в Бангкоке?
Помнит, как рубить форшмак, тамошний народ?
-
Что ж так скоро, дедушка, ты засобирался?
Понимаем, ждут тебя Лондон и Нью-Йорк...
Там ведь тоже -- Одессит и туда подался.
Раз -- такой вот оборот, подставляй мешок:
-
Оц-тоц, первертоц, бабушкам -- компота! 
Оц-тоц, первертоц, барышням -- цветов! 
Оц-тоц, доброй вам, мужики, охоты! 
А всем, кого я позабыл,- общий мазлтов!

----------


## Antique

Поздравляю всех с Новым Годом! Желаю новых интересных открытий и хорошего времяпровождения!

----------


## Pumik

Хочу поздравить всех с наступающим 2011 годом!
Уходящий год пополнил эту тему интересными людьми, обожателями нашего города. Желаю процветания нашим проектам и новых идей. 
Желаю Вам всем удачи, что бы Вас окружали искренние и добрые люди, положительных эмоций в  2011 году!
С Новым Годом!

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Желаю всем здоровья, удачи, пусть эта интересная тема объединяет одесситов!

----------


## polvnic

> Ребята, с наступающим 2011 годом. Счастья, любви, здоровья, взаимопонимания и творческих успехов.


 
Присоединяюсь ко всем Вашим поздравлениям. Тоже есть маленький подарок.
Одесский порт. Арбузная набережная Практической гавани, вид на Шахский дворец. В большом разрешении у brassl

----------


## malyutka_e

Дорогие форумчане-одесситы, с новым годом ! Желаю вам в следующем году всего и самого, самого! Может быть, хоть виртуально, мы сохраним наш город.
Всем скромный подарок: Одесса, которую мы потеряли.

----------


## malyutka_e

И еще из утраченного.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вглядитесь в эти счастливые лица. Это тоже одесситы, может быть даже, чьи-то предки. Им казалось, что счастливая жизнь будет продолжаться до конца их жизни. Но новым годом у них был 1917-й...

----------


## Tefush

Какая прекрасная тема. Скажу одно - ваши фотографии это прекрасно. Но Одессу потеряли мы давно. Одесса - это дух. Духа Одесса лишилась когда из нее уехали все евреи. Именно они и составляли костяк нашей культуры, традиций, ДУХА. Сейчас это просто красивый туристический город. Кто знает, что я имею ввиду меня поймет. Это не хорошо и не плохо, - это история. Всё течет, все меняется. Можно целый день ходить по одесским дворикам и улочкам, но понять за Одессу можно только лишь поговорив с коренным евреем. Одесса - это не архитектура, это ДУХ. Архитектура в том числе, но дух первичнее.

----------


## VicTur

> Какая прекрасная тема. Скажу одно - ваши фотографии это прекрасно. Но Одессу потеряли мы давно. Одесса - это дух. Духа Одесса лишилась когда из нее уехали все евреи. Именно они и составляли костяк нашей культуры, традиций, ДУХА. Сейчас это просто красивый туристический город. Кто знает, что я имею ввиду меня поймет. Это не хорошо и не плохо, - это история. Всё течет, все меняется. Можно целый день ходить по одесским дворикам и улочкам, но понять за Одессу можно только лишь поговорив с коренным евреем. Одесса - это не архитектура, это ДУХ. Архитектура в том числе, но дух первичнее.


 Во-первых, не все уехали. Во-вторых, одессит и еврей — понятия отнюдь не тождественные. Впрочем, сомневаюсь, чтобы мне удалось вас переубедить.

----------


## Agnessa

С Новым годом всех любителей и хранителей Одесской Старины! Но, как ни странно, ее прошлое - это и ее будущее... А лучший подарок в данном контексте - это вы все и то, что вы делаете!

----------


## chestnaya

Предлагаю проголосовать в* Конкурсе выдающихся личностей форума 2010 года*
за* brassl* в номинации *Открытие года*

Всех с Новым годом!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Предлагаю проголосовать в* Конкурсе выдающихся личностей форума 2010 года*
> за* brassl* в номинации *Открытие года*
> 
> Всех с Новым годом!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 А таки ДА!

----------


## brassl

Ребята, спасибо за оказанную честь. Не ожидал, честно. 
Просто приятно, что еще кто-то просматривая архив получает удовольствие. Постараюсь радовать и в следующем году (надеюсь на помощь форумчан в сборе материалов и подписей к ним)
Всем ХОРОШИХ ПРАЗДНИКОВ!!!

----------


## Пушкин

> Во-первых, не все уехали. Во-вторых, одессит и еврей — понятия отнюдь не тождественные. Впрочем, сомневаюсь, чтобы мне удалось вас переубедить.


  Согласен на все 100%, по моему бывший мэр это даже невольно доказал.
 Обидно что многие эмигранты (не все), уехавшие в основном по экономическим причинам, считают что Одесса уехала вместе с ними, город сейчас в развалинах, а в Одессе вообще одно быдло осталось... Хочется ответить так: - Пока стоит Оперный, Потемкинская, Дюк, многие памятники архитектуры, пока  город рождает столько вундеркиндов, бизнесменов,поэтов, врачей, музыкантов и юмористов, пока  можно вдохнуть коктейль из запахов моря, акаций и южной степи, пока есть люди и  рЭч, восходы, закаты, море, лиманы,  улицы которые рассказывают и  одесситки, которые самые девушки в мире  от сексуальности которых - просто бросает в дрож. Про Привоз - я вообще молчу, а то многие могут обильным слюна-отделением мониторы забрызгать. Одесса была, есть и хвала ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ будет.

----------


## Пушкин

Хочу всем форумчанам  тоже сделать небольшой подарок - фильм 1925 года "Еврейское счастье" по повести  Шолом Алейхема http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2439492 (или поищите в сети), 
это первая работа в кино знаменитого Соломона Михоэлса, текст титров, конечно,
 Исаак Бабель. С 44ой минуты показывают Одессу... :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Спасибо большое. Качаю. Есть также в КИНОЗАЛЕ

----------


## Trs

С опозданием хочу поздравить всех присутствующих здесь с Новым годом.

З Новым годам!
З Новим роком!
Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku!
Frohes Neues Jahr!
Happy New Year!
(кому как больше нравится)

И чтобы в наступившем году тревога в этой теме поднималась как можно реже.

----------


## malyutka_e

С наступившим всех Новым годом ! Для того, что бы проснуться после встречи последнего, предлагаю такую картинку новогодней Одессы, только столетней давности. Как вы думаете, где это ? А вообще, это город на Марсе. :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Народ безмолвствует 20 минут...

----------


## Скрытик

Так думаем  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

может Греческая?

----------


## TrinCh

эм... Гаванная-Ласточкина.)

----------


## Antique

Могу ещё предложить версию с переулком Чайковского и домом Посохова на заднем плане, только здания вокруг совсем не узнаваемые.

----------


## Скрытик

> эм... Гаванная-Ласточкина.)


  Точно! Мы это здание уже разгадывали с другого ракурса  :smileflag: 
Впереди Дом книги (бывший )

----------


## victor.odessa

Предположу. Мечникова,53, ныне райотдел милиции.

----------


## Скрытик

> Предположу. Мечникова,53, ныне райотдел милиции.


 Нет, вот же оно 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=55&pid=7163#top_display_media

----------


## Antique

> Точно! Мы это здание уже разгадывали с другого ракурса 
> Впереди Дом книги (бывший )


 Так справа дом  с  башней - Порро? Приличный был купол, не то что сейчас.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вы хотите сказать, что слева ресторан "Куманець" ?

----------


## Скрытик

> Вы хотите сказать, что слева ресторан "Куманець" ?


  Да, только летнюю площадку разобрали  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

А вот мой новогодний подарок (случайно нашел на рутрекере):
"Первое тридцатилетие истории Одессы. Скальковский А.А. 130МБ
http://www.odessastory.info/skalk.pdf

----------


## VHana

> Ну что продолжаем "цепляться за старые помойки"? 
> Нашел вот такую рекламку. У нас этого здания еще не было вроде ни в каком ракурсе.
> Вложение 2071881
> 
> Может у кого есть информация об этом доме? А то Пилявский "молчит"


 Мы много лет жили в этом доме. На фото как раз вход в нашу квартиру. На мраморном подоконнике со стороны улицы была надпись "Аптека М.Кестнера". Было весело наблюдать из комнаты, как люди вслух читали надпись.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нет, вот же оно 
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=55&pid=7163#top_display_media


  Точно.

----------


## malyutka_e

Хорошо, если все такие умные, :smileflag:  тогда другой вопрос. Это где?

----------


## Sergey_L

Поздравляю всех наших форумчан-краеведов и просто интересующихся историей города с наступившим праздником! Очень много любопытного эта ветка форума открыла для меня в прошлом году. Спасибо за все ваши поиски, распространение и сохранение информации о былом Одессы. Вы делаете очень важную и нужную работу.
Позволил себе вместо открытки вот такой зимний "коллажик" - фото справа - 28.12.2010.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Хорошо, если все такие умные, тогда другой вопрос. Это где?


 Градоначальницкая - спуск Степана Олейника ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Шото я сильно сомневаюсь.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Шото я сильно сомневаюсь.


 Видна булыжная мостовая уходящая вниз. Вот я и предположил.

----------


## Скрытик

Это явно угольные склады. Вспоминаем где таковые были. Пересыпь?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это явно угольные склады. Вспоминаем где таковые были. Пересыпь?


 Обратите внимание на рельеф местности. Дорога явно уходит вниз. В левом верхнем углу здания видна табличка, но её не прочесть. Да и почему склады? Склады имели большие широкие двери для заезда телег, а это жилые бараки, видны трубы - печное отопление. Типичные складские помещения в большом количестве  сохранились на Николаевской дороге, на Ярмарочной, на 7-ой Пересыпской.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Обратите внимание на рельеф местности. Дорога явно уходит вниз. В левом верхнем углу здания видна табличка, но её не прочесть. Да и почему склады? Склады имели большие широкие двери для заезда телег, а это жилые бараки, видны трубы - печное отопление. Типичные складские помещения в большом количестве  сохранились на Николаевской дороге, на Ярмарочной, на 7-ой Пересыпской.


 В районе Ярморочной нет таких высоких зданий, как виднеются на заднем плане. Это скорее Молдаванка.

----------


## Trs

А вы присматривались к табличке? Последняя буква в нижнем слове - ер, т.е. "ъ". По длине оно похоже на "переулокъ", для "спускъ" слишком длинное.

----------


## victor.odessa

> В районе Ярморочной нет таких высоких зданий, как виднеются на заднем плане. Это скорее Молдаванка.


 А разве я писал о том, что здание на фото находится на Ярмарочной ?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> А разве я писал о том, что здание на фото находится на Ярмарочной ?


 Прошу прощения, не внимательно прочитал...

----------


## krust

*Последствия первых снарядов запущенных с Князя Потёмкина - 29 июня в доме на улице Нежинской*_(фр)_
Если не ошибаюсь, с броненосца было произведено несколько выстрелов по городу, с основной целью - Городской театр. Одно из "метких" попаданий пришлось на ул.Нежинскую (номер пострадавшего дома ещё предстоит выяснить) А где угодил другой снаряд(ы)?

----------


## Good++++

> *Последствия первых снарядов запущенных с Князя Потёмкина - 29 июня в доме на улице Нежинской*_(фр)_
> Если не ошибаюсь, с броненосца было произведено несколько выстрелов по городу, с основной целью - Городской театр. Одно из "метких" попаданий пришлось на ул.Нежинскую (номер пострадавшего дома ещё предстоит выяснить) А где угодил другой снаряд(ы)?

----------


## VicTur

> С опозданием хочу поздравить всех присутствующих здесь с Новым годом.
> 
> З Новым годам!
> З Новим роком!
> Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku!
> Frohes Neues Jahr!
> Happy New Year!
> (кому как больше нравится)
> 
> И чтобы в наступившем году тревога в этой теме поднималась как можно реже.


 Добавлю на эсперанто: Feliĉan Novan jaron!

----------


## victor.odessa

> *Последствия первых снарядов запущенных с Князя Потёмкина - 29 июня в доме на улице Нежинской*_(фр)_
> Если не ошибаюсь, с броненосца было произведено несколько выстрелов по городу, с основной целью - Городской театр. Одно из "метких" попаданий пришлось на ул.Нежинскую (номер пострадавшего дома ещё предстоит выяснить) А где угодил другой снаряд(ы)?


 16 июня во время похорон Вакуленчука улицы, ведущие к порту были заняты войсками. Участвовавшие в похоронах 20 членов команды "Потёмкина" были задержаны и арестованы. 
   Фельдман с помощью Матюшенко собрал всю команду и объявил, что народ на берегу восстал против правительства, что армия готова к нему присоединиться и ожидает только сигнала с "Потёмкина". Таким сигналом должна быть бомбардировка Одессы броненосцем из всех орудий. То же самое говорили и "Кирилл" с Матюшенко. Большинство голосов склонялось в пользу бомбардировки, причем решено было начать обстрел с дома командующего войсками и городского театра, в котором, по утверждению "Кирилла" проходило заседание городских властей. После принятия этого решения броненосец снялся с якоря и, отойдя на некоторое расстояние, открыл огонь, сделав из 47-мм орудий три холостых и два боевых выстрела, один из которых был разрывным снарядом. Затем броненосец возвратился на свое место и стал на якорь.

http://www.rv.ru/content.php3?id=5758

----------


## Good++++

> *Последствия первых снарядов запущенных с Князя Потёмкина - 29 июня в доме на улице Нежинской*_(фр)_
> Если не ошибаюсь, с броненосца было произведено несколько выстрелов по городу, с основной целью - Городской театр. Одно из "метких" попаданий пришлось на ул.Нежинскую (номер пострадавшего дома ещё предстоит выяснить) А где угодил другой снаряд(ы)?


  dandorfman.livejournal.com/14697.html



> Однако, вернёмся на Франца Меринга 71. Развалку не восстанавливали и не сносили по историко-революционным причинам.
> 
> На фронтоне дома висела мемориальная доска, которая с милой непосредственностью объясняла, что именно в этот дом попал снаряд броненосца "Князь Потёмкин-Таврический". Так что развалка была результатом борьбы революционных матросов против царских сатрапов, которые под маской мирных обывателей жили на Нежинской и не ведали, что им предстоит, отвечая за злодеяния режима, погибнуть под развалинами своего нехитрого и вовсе не роскошного жилья.
> 
> Удивительно, что одни обстреливали беззащитный город из двенадцатидюймовых орудий. А потом - другие, вместо того, чтобы не афишировать этот, прямо скажем, не очень красящий революционных матросов факт, повесили мемориальную доску о столь выдающемся событии в жизни города Одессы на дом, в который угодил снаряд Потёмкина.


 militera.lib.ru/h/gavrilov_bi/02.html



> Первый снаряд, по сообщению газеты «Русское слово», «ударился о карниз дома... № 71, на углу Нежинской и Спиридоновской ул[иц]... Громадный кусок карниза, шириною почти в сажень, вместе с частью крыши, рухнул на тротуар. Когда пыль улеглась, глазам опомнившихся прохожих представилась большая брешь, образовавшаяся в фасаде здания. Многие бросились к загроможденному камнями тротуару разыскивать осколки бомбы. Их находили во множестве. Осколки, доставшиеся мальчикам, продавались желающим сохранить по рублю за штуку... Фотографы-любители делали один снимок за другим. Вся улица была запружена любопытными.
> 
> Второй выстрел, выпущенный с броненосца, мигом очистил улицу от любопытных. Город словно вымер». Бронебойный снаряд, «перелетев через крыши домов всего города, ударился о карниз третьего этажа дома Стрепетова в предместье по Бугаевской ул[ице], где пробил два просвета, и, разрушив стену, понесся дальше.
> 
> В доме поднялась тревога. Жильцы, охваченные безотчетным страхом, выбежали на улицу и с воплями и криками пустились бежать в поле. Сила полета снаряда вскоре ослабела, он стал опускаться все ниже и, достигнув здания сахарного завода Александровского товарищества, разрушил забор сада, [83] прилегающего к квартире помощника управляющего завода Гольдфарба, и, упав, зарылся в землю» {220}.
> 
> Жертв не было, но весь город охватила паника.

----------


## brassl

Нет ли у кого в нормальном виде этих фото 1905 года. Нашел только вот такие

----------


## krust

Спасибо за информацию. Я так и предполагал, что 2 "перелёта" находятся на одной линии с гор.театром, т.к. били прямой наводкой. Удивительная "точность"!

----------


## brassl

Вопрос. Если было два боевых выстрела, то вид показанный в фильме "Это делалось в Одессе" как последствие выстрелов Потемкина, таковым не является? Вот он в архиве

----------


## Good++++

> 


 Согласно справочнику "Вся Одесса. 1902-3 годы" дом А. Стрепетова находился по адресу ул. Бугаевская, 16 (в ГИСе этот адрес не значится)

----------


## brassl

Если проложить прямую от оперного до Бугаевской, 16 (примерно) то номера по Нежинской получаются в районе Гулевой. Надо будет посмотреть.

----------


## Good++++

Обстрел Одессы Броненосцем "Потемкин" 16 (29) июня 1905 г.

"Потемкин" стоял при входе в Карантинную гавань.



> Шифрованная телеграмма начальника Одесского охранного отделения в Департамент Полиции, 15 июня 1905 9 ч. 25 м. пополудни
> 
> Мною расспрошен кочегарный ученик броненосца Князь Потемкин Таврический Марк Федоров Ханлыга. Объяснил [в] кратких чертах следующее: [в] субботу вечером вышли [в] практическое плавание под командой капитана первого ранга Голикова при старшем офицере капитане второго ранга Гиляровском. [В] понедельник утром стали на якорь [в] двух верстах от деревни Тендры и приблизительно в ста от Одессы. Во вторник команда отказалась принимать пищу, почему была выстроена командиром, который вызвал перед строй тех, кто согласен принять пищу; большинство вышло, а меньшинство, вырвавшись от окруживших их караула, бросилось к оружию и начало стрелять по офицерам и матросам. Многие бросались в воду и были немедленно убиваемы. В числе бросившихся и убитых в море командир броненосца. В море произвели два выстрела из шестидюймового орудия. В живых оставлен один мичман, принявший командование, два механика и командир миноносца, взятый также на броненосец. После этого броненосец, имея на хвосте миноносец... *по решению команды пришли [в] Одессу и стали при входе в карантинную гавань.* Ночью освещали море прожекторами. Сегодня утром на шлюпке спустили на берег труп матроса с приколотою надписью, что убит якобы офицером, у трупа толпа народа, говорятся речи и, хотя город с утра занят войсками, но таковые против толпы мер не принимают. С утра были лишь попытки полиции, казаков убрать труп, но броненосец дал сигнал, что будет стрелять по городу. Толпа на берегу убила стражника портового управления. В городе пока спокойно ...


 Подправьте меня!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Хорошо, если все такие умные, тогда другой вопрос. Это где?


 Уточнение. На табличке значится Карантинный спуск.

----------


## brassl

Пытался увеличить табличку сразу - у меня не читается увы, буквы смыты

А вот это что за улица? И дом (если можно по ГИСу). Ответ не знаю

----------


## victor.odessa

> Уточнение. На табличке значится Карантинный спуск.


 То что спуск угадал, а вот какой - нет.

----------


## victor.odessa

Хочу уточнить. Вдали виден собор или это пятно на открытке ?

----------


## brassl

Это не открытка. Стоп кадр из фильма Это делалось в Одессе. Вдали по-моему религиозное сооружение. А вот собор или церковь....не знаю
Дом похож на магазин братьев Петрококкино, но вот с местом расположения по отношению к Собору вроде не вяжется...

Есть немного обновлений в архиве. Заходите.

----------


## mlch

> Это не открытка. Стоп кадр из фильма Это делалось в Одессе. *Вдали по-моему религиозное сооружение*. А вот собор или церковь....не знаю


 А мне вот кажется, что это пятно.
Судя по уклону - это Греческая, Бунина, Жуковского, Еврейская... и так до Малой Арнаутской включительно.  :smileflag: 
Дерибасовская - вряд ли.

----------


## brassl

Вот соседний кадр. Как по мне то это церковь. Лучшим качеством нет, там засвет на пленке.

----------


## Trs

brassl, я узнаю! это Успенская, вид на дома Анатра (слева, два) с перекрёстка с Маразлиевской

----------


## __Екатерина__

> А мне вот кажется, что это пятно.


 По-моему все таки храм.... явно купол и стены просматриваются.

----------


## brassl

> brassl, я узнаю! это Успенская, вид на дома Анатра (слева, два) с перекрёстка с Маразлиевской


 А церковь?

----------


## VicTur

> Вопрос. Если было два боевых выстрела, то вид показанный в фильме "Это делалось в Одессе" как последствие выстрелов Потемкина, таковым не является? Вот он в архиве


 В этом фильме закадровый текст редко совпадает с изображением. Например, когда речь идёт о событиях, имевших место в Черноморке, на экране нам показывают ворота Чкаловского санатория.

----------


## brassl

Тогда что это за здание, не знаете?

----------


## mlch

> brassl, я узнаю! это Успенская, вид на дома Анатра (слева, два) с перекрёстка с Маразлиевской


  Вряд ли. 
У 25-го номера нет полукруглых окон на верхнем этаже. А 27-й не имеет таких "портиков" над окнами. (Архитекторы, поправьте меня. Как это называется?)

----------


## malyutka_e

Церковь похожа на Покровскую, но она не находилась в начале улицы.  Значит, не она. Тогда это церковь Михайловского монастыря. Улица Троицкая.
Это не Собор, т.к. дома слева  должны быть в тени.

----------


## malyutka_e

Так где по ГИСу домик на Карантинном спуске? Или это место.

----------


## mlch

> Церковь похожа на Покровскую, но она не находилась в начале улицы.  Значит, не она. Тогда это церковь Михайловского монастыря. Улица Троицкая.


 А вот на Михайловский собор совсем не похоже, к сожалению.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=mlch;17093555]А вот на Михайловский собор совсем не похоже, к сожалению.


Вы путаете. Я имел в виду Михайловский храм женского монастыря на Маразлиевской. Троицкая вела к нему.
Кстати, фотографию, которую вы привели в пример нашел именно я в 2001 году. Облака на ней добавлены мной. Эта фотография сильно обрезана.
В оригинале это был негатив, на котором было много серебра. Найду, покажу

----------


## mlch

[QUOTE=malyutka_e;17093623]


> А вот на Михайловский собор совсем не похоже, к сожалению.
> 
> 
> Вы путаете. Я имел в виду Михайловский храм женского монастыря на Маразлиевской. Троицкая вела к нему.


 Я тоже имел в виду именно его.  :smileflag: 



> Кстати, фотографию, которую вы привели в пример нашел именно я в 2001 году. Облака на ней добавлены мной. Эта фотография сильно обрезана.
> В оригинале это был негатив, на котором было много серебра. Найду, покажу


 То есть это - храм на Михайловской площади?
Возможно, что тут я не прав.
Но вот храм на Маразлиевской угол Троицкой у Вахренова.

Тоже мало похоже на те пятна, что на спорном снимке.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот такая картинка. Узнаете ?

----------


## Скрытик

Еще один подарочек весом в 130Мб  :smileflag: 
*Орлов* *А*. Название: *Исторический* *очерк* *Одессы* *с* *1794* *до* *1803* Год:  1885

http://www.OdessaStory.info/Odessa.rar

----------


## VicTur

> Так где по ГИСу домик на Карантинном спуске? Или это место.


 Очень непохоже на Карантинный спуск.

----------


## malyutka_e

В XIX веке было похоже :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> А вот такая картинка. Узнаете ?


 Это Старопортофранковская,14.

----------


## Antique

> А вот такая картинка. Узнаете ?


  Да конечно. А что это? Здание на заднем плане очень казённой архитектуры и напоминает склады. 

А здание на переднем плане относится к училищу?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Да конечно. А что это? Здание на заднем плане очень казённой архитектуры и напоминает склады. 
> 
> А здание на переднем плане относится к училищу?


 Здание построено в 1892г. архитектором Н.Толвинским для городского ремесленного училища "в память императора Александра II."  При училище были мастерские : чугунолитейная, столярная, слесарная, малярная, кузня, обширная библиотека, наверху - высокие классные комнаты. После революции здесь профтехшкола "Металл №3". Завпроизводством здесь  был  Э.Нудельман (бывший владелец завода на Московской, 69) и отец знаменитого учёного А.Э.Нудельмана. 
В 70-е годы прошлого века ещё работал литейный цех (крайнее здание справа, потом там сделали спортзал), там же во внутреннем дворе была кузня (я там бывал не один раз), в высоком здании справа размещались слесарные, а во дворе, сразу за забором, размещались столярные мастерские.

----------


## Antique

> В 70-е годы прошлого века ещё работал литейный цех (крайнее здание справа, потом там сделали спортзал), там же во внутреннем дворе была кузня (я там бывал не один раз), в высоком здании справа размещались слесарные, а во дворе, сразу за забором, размещались столярные мастерские.


 Спасибо, теперь всё понятно.




> А 27-й не имеет таких "портиков" над окнами. (Архитекторы, поправьте меня. Как это называется?)


 Это сандрики.

----------


## VicTur

> Завпроизводством здесь  был  Э.Нудельман (бывший владелец завода на Московской, 69) и отец знаменитого учёного А.Э.Нудельмана.


 Не тот ли это Нудельман, чьё клеймо (без мягкого знака) стоит на многих одесских лестницах?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не тот ли это Нудельман, чьё клеймо (без мягкого знака) стоит на многих одесских лестницах?


 Не могу утверждать на все 100%, но не исключено. Вот, что известно об отце.

Отец, Эммануил Абрамович Нудельман, владелец механической мастерской на Московской улице в Одессе (в 1905 году). А специальность столяра-модельщика приобрел в еврейском Ремесленном училище Общества «Труд», располагавшемся в собственном доме на Канатной, угол Базарной и славившемся далеко за пределами Одессы подготовленными им искусными мастерами.

----------


## chestnaya

Началось голосование в * Конкурсе выдающихся личностей форума 2010 года* 
Примем активное участие!

----------


## TrinCh

по "открытию года" голосовалки пока нет. очевидно должна появится здесь - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=724178 . голосуем за нашего кандидата (brassl)  до 12 янв.  :smileflag:

----------


## chestnaya

Там еще есть номинация "Форумный знайка" . Предлагаю  *OdGen.*

----------


## TrinCh

> Там еще есть номинация "Форумный знайка" . Предлагаю  *OdGen.*


 согласен. проголосовал  :smileflag: 
голосуем здесь - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=724183

----------


## victor.odessa

> Началось голосование в * Конкурсе выдающихся личностей форума 2010 года* 
> Примем активное участие!


 Обязательно примем. Но голосование ещё не началось.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Обязательно примем. Но голосование ещё не началось.


 Есть голосование в номинации "Форумный знайка". Все в Автодор! (т.е. на голосование).

----------


## Bvlgari

Простите что не в тему,у меня вопрос.
Кто знает что-либо про заведение г-на А.М Майкапара на ул Дерибасовской 25 времён царской России? Купила набор чайных ложек в родной коробке,а на ней этот адресс.Перерыла весь инет..кроме композиторов ничего

----------


## mlch

> Простите что не в тему,у меня вопрос.
> Кто знает что-либо про заведение г-на А.М Майкапара на ул Дерибасовской 25 времён царской России? Купила набор чайных ложек в родной коробке,а на ней этот адресс.Перерыла весь инет..кроме композиторов ничего


  Вот что пишет Губарь на 64-й странице своей книги "Старые дома":




> Во *время первой мировой войны* количество заведений, ухитрившихся втиснутся в первый этаж дома Эльмана, увеличилось максимально.
> Помимо .....
> ..... здесь располагалась *ювелирная торговля* (золото, серебро, брильянты) *А. Майкапара*.


 Так что ищите в этом направлении:
1. Время - 1914 - 1918 годы.
2. Сфера деятельности - ювелирная торговля.

----------


## TrinCh

гугл выдает с похожими инициалами: 
Майкапар, Абрам Моисеевич - служитель кенассы, кассир и организатор караимской общины. 1917г.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кенаса_в_Одессе.

----------


## Скрытик

> Так что ищите в этом направлении:
> 1. Время - 1914 - 1918 годы.
> 2. Сфера деятельности - ювелирная торговля.


  А ложечки то золотые видимо  :smileflag:

----------


## Bvlgari

> А ложечки то золотые видимо


 Если-бы  :smileflag:  Серебро 84* но зато даже не пользованые,в родной патине.

*mlch* 
*TrinCh*-я эту ссылку тоже находила  :smileflag: 
Спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## TrinCh

кстати, не ваши ложки?) http://sammler.ru/index.php?showtopic=66461

----------


## mlch

> кстати, не ваши ложки?) http://sammler.ru/index.php?showtopic=66461


 Там инициал другой. Ю. Майкапар.

----------


## TrinCh

возможно Ю-ювелир.

----------


## mlch

> возможно Ю-ювелир.


 Возможно все. Но, скорее всего, это все-же инициал.
И так понятно, что человек, который ставит свои клейма на серебряных ложках - не портной, не композитор и даже не кузнец. А скорее всего - ювелир.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (может у кого есть сканы лучшего качества?  :smileflag: )

----------


## VicTur

> по "открытию года" голосовалки пока нет. очевидно должна появится здесь - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=724178 . голосуем за нашего кандидата (brassl)  до 12 янв.


 Голосование здесь уже началось. Brassl набрал уже немало голосов, но пока что ещё не лидирует. Присоединяйтесь!

----------


## TrinCh

> Возможно все. Но, скорее всего, это все-же инициал.
> И так понятно, что человек, который ставит свои клейма на серебряных ложках - не портной, не композитор и даже не кузнец. А скорее всего - ювелир.


 по приведенной ссылке господа коллекционеры утверждают что мастер это маленькое клеймо "НП". тогда можно предположить, что Ю.МАЙКАПАРЪ скорее всего название бренда, что-то типа "ювелирка Майкапар".

зы: кто забыл проголосовать  :smileflag: 
открытие года (кандидат ветки brassl) - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=724178
форумный знайка (достойных кандидатов ветки несколько, чтобы не распылять силы, есть предложение голосовать за уважаемого OdGen) - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=724183

----------


## malyutka_e

Может вернемся к нашим баранам ? Домик, Карантинный спуск... ГИС...

----------


## Скрытик

Ну если это Карантинный, то начало спуска, Канатная 8. Только сейчас там 5-этажка находится.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну если это Карантинный, то начало спуска, Канатная 8. Только сейчас там 5-этажка находится.


 Как-то не ложится на глаз. И подъем идет вверх и влево.

----------


## Скрытик

> Как-то не ложится на глаз. И подъем идет вверх и влево.


 Почему? 
Сам спуск начинает увеличиваться в районе смазанного "тела" в правой части фото. Ракурс со стороны моря в сторону к Куликовому полю.

----------


## Скрытик

Вот этот угол (возможно)
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=70&pid=2600#top_display_media

----------


## malyutka_e

Сомневаюсь.

----------


## Скрытик

Почему? Год постройки 1902й, Ваше фото может быть раньше. Сзади на Вашем фото здание похожей высотности, как на Канатной 10. Дальше карантинный спуск гораздо круче, а тут небольшой уклон.

----------


## TrinCh

malyutka_e, есть такая идея по поводу одного из Ваших фото
см пост  #7132
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=16953579&viewfull=1#post1  6953579
может все-таки это центр?

----------


## Bvlgari

*Pumik*

Не могу ответить в ЛС.ящик полный.Вот клейма

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, Одесской фотогалереей каждый день пользуются намного больше посетителей, чем отметилось в "книге отзывов" в номинации "Открытие года". Я думаю, что автор заслужил нашего внимания к себе.

----------


## Pumik

> *Pumik*
> 
> Не могу ответить в ЛС.ящик полный.Вот клейма


  спасибо, у меня другие)

----------


## VicTur

> Почему? 
> Сам спуск начинает увеличиваться в районе смазанного "тела" в правой части фото. Ракурс со стороны моря в сторону к Куликовому полю.


 Не уверен. Кажется, при таком ракурсе были бы видны и башенка дома Трапани, и соседний, шестой номер (1891 года постройки).

----------


## Пушкин

> Пытался увеличить табличку сразу - у меня не читается увы, буквы смыты
> 
> А вот это что за улица? И дом (если можно по ГИСу). Ответ не знаю 
> Вложение 2076248


  Что то на дом Нолли похоже, не он ли? Башня - очень высокая...

----------


## Скрытик

> Не уверен. Кажется, при таком ракурсе были бы видны и башенка дома Трапани, и соседний, шестой номер (1891 года постройки).


  6й номер не видно даже с более далекого ракурса -
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=70&pid=2600#top_display_media
ИМХО снимали чуть ниже по спуску от будочки на фото с линка.

----------


## mlch

> Что то на дом Нолли похоже, не он ли? Башня - очень высокая...


 У дома Нолли перепад с соседним домом больше. И башенки несколько другие.
Хотя стрельчатые окна верхнего этажа, конечно похожи.
***
Возникла шальная мысль.
Если расплывчатые пятна в перспективе этого снимка все же - колокольня, в чем я продолжаю сомневаться, то более всего она похожа на Успенскую церковь. 
Откуда она так может быть видна?

----------


## malyutka_e

По архитектуре - точно колокольня Успенской церкви. Остальные купола на расстоянии слева, закрываются домами. Действие происходит вечером: тени расположены справа налево.

----------


## mlch

> По архитектуре - точно колокольня Успенской церкви. Остальные купола на расстоянии слева, закрываются домами. Действие происходит вечером: тени расположены справа налево.


 Тогда это может быть Кузнечная. Вот только домов таких по левой стороне Кузнечной я не припоминаю.

----------


## Antique

> Откуда она так может быть видна?


 С Преображеской конечно, особенно с текущего ракурса. Но зданий таких нет, может они были на месте дома построенного Ландесманом?

----------


## Скрытик

> С Преображеской конечно, особенно с текущего ракурса. Но зданий таких нет, может они были на месте дома построенного Ландесманом?


  Преображенская гораздо шире.

----------


## mlch

> Преображенская гораздо шире.


  Согласен. Это никак не Преображенская

----------


## Скрытик

Кто еще не голосовал? 
*Открытие года*

Обидно смотреть (((

----------


## Pumik

> Кто еще не голосовал? 
> *Открытие года*
> 
> Обидно смотреть (((


 А еще боремся за звание дома высокой культуры быта! (с)

----------


## Maksy

> Кто еще не голосовал? 
> *Открытие года*
> 
> Обидно смотреть (((


 С флудильными и прочими "милыми" темами по сложно тягаться. Там пару муси-пуси и всё. Мало-ли пользователей у которых 1-2 сообщения и 1500 репутация.
Но Большой Приз Жюри надо дать по-любому.

----------


## Trs

А в наши исторически-современные фотозагадки агитацию нельзя, потому что там это уже спам? Туда тоже заглядывают посетители одессастори.

----------


## Скрытик

Да, сильно не стоит, тем более что тему уже подзабыли. Даже загадки тут больше задаем...

----------


## brassl

Ну раз агитация запрещена - продолжаем почти ежедневные, традиционные обновления  :smileflag: 
Никто не знает что было на месте дома по Новосельского, 46а (закинул только что в архив)?
И вот еще пионерский лагерь, но какой.... Я в детстве по лагерям не сильно был  :smileflag:  фото до 1965 года

----------


## Скрытик

Похоже на Молодую гвардию.

----------


## Пушкин

> У дома Нолли перепад с соседним домом больше. И башенки несколько другие.
> Хотя стрельчатые окна верхнего этажа, конечно похожи.
> ***
> Возникла шальная мысль.
> Если расплывчатые пятна в перспективе этого снимка все же - колокольня, в чем я продолжаю сомневаться, то более всего она похожа на Успенскую церковь. 
> Откуда она так может быть видна?


  Похоже, но не как не может быть, даже если смотреть со стороны Кировского - там бы и колонча вид закрывал, да и купала были бы видны...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Никто не знает что было на месте дома по Новосельского, 46а (закинул только что в архив)?


 На месте жилкомплекса №46 находилась казарма №5, "Городская конно - жандармская команда.

----------


## brassl

> На месте жилкомплекса №46 находилась казарма №5, "Городская конно - жандармская команда.


 А фото или рисунка случайно нет? У нас там есть в неопознаных одни пожарные...сравнить не с чем

----------


## victor.odessa

> А фото или рисунка случайно нет? У нас там есть в неопознаных одни пожарные...сравнить не с чем


 К сожалению... нет.

----------


## mlch

> На месте жилкомплекса №46 находилась казарма №5, "Городская *конно - жандармская* команда.


 


> А фото или рисунка случайно нет? У нас там есть в неопознаных одни *пожарные*...сравнить не с чем


 Не путай пожарных и жандармов.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

А кто их разберет после Нового года..... , а фото то все равно хочется.

----------


## Pumik

> Ну раз агитация запрещена - продолжаем почти ежедневные, традиционные обновления


  а как же подпольные организации))) ведь у каждого найдется как минимум 3 друга форумчанина, которые с радостью могут  проголосовать за brassl, но ничего не знают про конкурс.

----------


## brassl

:smileflag:  я ж не один, там еще есть наши. Ребят то же поддержать надо.

----------


## mlch

Народ, не уподобляйтесь некоторым "двинутым" в Политике. Не относитесь к конкурсам так серьёзно.  :smileflag:  
Это - игра, не больше. ИМХО, конечно.

----------


## brassl

Вот если б кто фотографий подкинул для архива, это было бы серьезно  :smileflag: . А то я пару недель староконный пропустил - сканерить не с чего  :smileflag:  Интернет то же не радует, по аукционам пусто.
Ну а насчет игры Вы конечно правы, хотя....ну где-то в глубине души...... приятно что за твоей работой следит столько людей и переживает, пусть даже и в игре  :smileflag: 

Никто не подскажет, нижний левый вид. Это где? Нашел когда то на аукционе, но к сожалению только вот в таком качестве.

----------


## Serho

Помогите найти двор, , который на этих фотографиях они сделаны в Одессе в 1907году, фото есть  на" Дома Одессы, люди события связанные с ними" стр 111, только так и не понял как у Вас фото прицепить по незаумному.

----------


## mlch

> Помогите найти двор, , который на этих фотографиях они сделаны в Одессе в 1907году, фото есть  на" Дома Одессы, люди события связанные с ними" стр 111, только так и не понял *как у Вас фото прицепить по незаумному*.


 Проще всего - использовать вот это.

----------


## VicTur

> 6й номер не видно даже с более далекого ракурса -
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=70&pid=2600#top_display_media


 Не согласен. Как раз с такого ракурса и при настолько обрезанном справа кадре шестой номер никак не может попасть на снимок. Максимум — восьмой номер (дом Трапани). И между прочим, справа от мореходки вдали действительно какое-то здание туманно виднеется. А вот на фото malyutka_e на этом месте — чистое небо.

----------


## Скрытик

Так я как раз и предполагаю что это то здание на месте которого и построили дом Трапани! Другого такого уклона на спуске просто нет, дальше он гораздо круче! Буду проезжать обязательно сфотографирую. Или это не Карантинный спуск.

----------


## Serho

Спасибо за помощь,  На фото видны три масивные лестницы с площадками, я их где-то видел, но вспомнить не могу. Фамилия семьи Хаджопуло,  в адрес-календаре указан адрес Софиевская 24, но двор не похож

----------


## Serho

[IMG][/IMG]Спасибо за помощь,  На фото видны три масивные лестницы с площадками, я их где-то видел, но вспомнить не могу. Фамилия семьи Хаджопуло,  в адрес-календаре указан адрес Софиевская 24, но двор не похож

----------


## Скрытик

Вопрос ко всем - 
Вот 2 фото, которые подписаны в альбоме как Софиевская 23.
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=140&pid=7321#top_display_media
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=140&pid=7661#top_display_media
Причем со вторым я категорически согласен.
А вот первое очень похоже по архитектуре, но если внимательно присмотреться, то это не оно.
Что же это тогда за адрес?

----------


## brassl

А я чего то решил, что это этот же адрес, но с другого угла, по-этому так и подписал...
Ну уж очень похоже.

----------


## Скрытик

Угол не подходит, я сам со второго раза только просек.

----------


## TrinCh

зеркалка?

вот отобразил одно из фото зеркально

----------


## Скрытик

> зеркалка?


  Нет, не в этом дело. Угол здания на Софиевской меньше 90 градусов реально, а на фото больше 120. Плюс дверь в углу, плюс крыша не такая и т.д. Это разные здания совершенно. Хотя похоже что одного архитектора.

----------


## Скрытик

Нашел архитектора - Д.Е. Мазиров

----------


## TrinCh

там есть еще один "тупой" угол

----------


## Antique

> Угол не подходит, я сам со второго раза только просек.


 Ну да. Там же два эркера. Большое здание. Всё так.

----------


## Скрытик

Вау! Таки зрительную память нужно тренировать  :smileflag:  Живу в квартале от него (((

----------


## VicTur

> Ну да. Там же два эркера. Большое здание. Всё так.


 И всё-таки это разные здания.

----------


## Скрытик

Да нет, вроде бы одно и то же.

----------


## Antique

> И всё-таки это разные здания.


 ???

Относительно современное фото без фотошопа:

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/1503/16943238.jpg

----------


## brassl

Нашел картину, жаль не фото, похожа ракурсом на тот вид где церковь смазана.

----------


## mlch

> И всё-таки это разные здания.


 Одно и тоже. Вот тут оно есть в галерее. Снимок сделан два или три года назад.

----------


## kravshik

Делаем сайт об Одессе в фотографиях?!

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=706043

Ваше мнение форумчане-единомышленники,может нам будет интересно согласовать свои действия........

----------


## Скрытик

> Делаем сайт об Одессе в фотографиях?!
> 
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=706043
> 
> Ваше мнение форумчане-единомышленники,может нам будет интересно согласовать свои действия........


 Ну так там уже написали - работа давно ведется. Только вчера еще одного зарегистрировал. Вы, кстати, там тоже давно есть в списке  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Кроме того, планирую через пару недель расширить функционал - типа Викпедии, точнее подвязать WordPress, что бы можно было статьи размещать и т.п., а не только фото-видеоматериалы.

----------


## Пушкин

Хорошо бы ещё что нибудь со стихами и песнями открыть. Ведь есть просто уникальные вещи. Ну например:  
_В Одессе как акации цветут?
Вдохнешь их аромат и обо всем на свете сразу забываешь.
В Нью Йорке так акации не пахнут,
Нет никакого объяснения тут._ 
Или:
_Нет прекраснее на свете
улиц где смеються дети.
Где не вздыхают старики
на балконах от тоски.
Шум и гам стоит вокруг.
Любой прохожий брат и друг.
Где объясняют пол часа
как пройти туда - сюда.
Все расскажут Вам при этом:
кто сказать что за обедом.
Кто к кому приходит в гости
(нет, без зависти, без злости).
Одессит - он ведь такой
любит город свой родной!_

----------


## VicTur

> Одно и тоже. Вот тут оно есть в галерее. Снимок сделан два или три года назад.


 Да, теперь и я вижу.

----------


## VicTur

> Нашел картину, жаль не фото, похожа ракурсом на тот вид где церковь смазана.
> Вложение 2084403
> Вложение 2084405


 Чья это картина?

----------


## Antique

> Нашел картину, жаль не фото, похожа ракурсом на тот вид где церковь смазана.Вложение 2084403


 Автор изображения отпилил боковую часть дома Блюмберга, замаскировал центральный купол церкви под восточный, дорисовав длинный шпиль вместо креста и напрочь забыв о маленьких башенках. На вершинах ризалитов дома Блюмберга появились не то шпили не то антенны.

В общем картина очень условна.

----------


## brassl

> Чья это картина?


 Я подпись не заметил, но если очень надо постараюсь найти

----------


## malyutka_e

> Автор изображения отпилил боковую часть дома Блюмберга, замаскировал центральный купол церкви под восточный, дорисовав длинный шпиль вместо креста и напрочь забыв о маленьких башенках. На вершинах ризалитов дома Блюмберга появились не то шпили не то антенны.
> 
> В общем картина очень условна.


 Судя по подписи, художник импортный.

----------


## malyutka_e

А куда же делся сайт "Победа"?

----------


## brassl

Да, жаль сайт. Там пару аэрофотосъемок было оочень хороших. Но может еще восстановят. У меня есть только половина одной съемки, если Скрытик увеличит загрузку до 12 мб, я залью на сайт.
Сейчас привожу в порядок ТОРГОВУЮ. Добавил один вид.
Нет ли у кого иформации по Торговой, 46 (год постройки, арх, или любой другой).
В этой фото я опять запутался. Подскажите кто знает номера по ГИСу домов 1 и 2.

----------


## Скрытик

Так вроде до 15МБ поднял давно?

----------


## brassl

Странненько. Объем фото пишет 11 с копейками, пытался только что загрузить. БОЛЬШОЙ объем файла, и не пущает  :smileflag:  Может по размеру он большой ??? Там 9318 на 5500. Я чего в свое время не отснял все фотосъемки, это предельный размер который обрабатывает мой комп, больше он добавлять кусочков съемки не хотел. Ну я и отложил. А зря

----------


## Скрытик

А ну ка попробуй сейчас.

----------


## brassl

ПОШЛО!!!! Спасибо!!! Сейчас загрузится. К сожалению - все что есть.
Объем при загрузке немного ужался чего то, но на качество вроде не повлияло, сохраняйте на комп и увеличиваете нужный фрагмент. Удачи

Фотосъемки для Победы были взяты отсюда German aerials held in the National Archives (Series: Captured War Documents), но я никак не могу найти этот архив. Может кому то повезет больше

----------


## Pumik

> Нет, это точно не она. Похожа, но не она. Я в 13 лет в этом дворике бывал, тогда еще не Резника.


  была сегодня в Резника, лестница таки не та, оказывается у них  запрещено фотографировать, мне удалось отснять кое-что на фотоаппарат, что-то на телефон. Очень обидно, за брошенную реставрацию, действительно никто не работает, так еще ж поменяли окна и поставили самый простой металлопластик, вместо тех Демидовских, которые сейчас валяются во дворе.
 Фото будут.
Пы.Сы. Еще извинюсь, за недогруженную Ризовскую, но у меня немножечко платный трафик и пока лимит исчерпан, обязательно догружу до конца, там еще 100 фото.

----------


## Sergey_L

Насчёт сайта http://www.pobeda-info.ru/ Я запрашивал у одного из авторов этого проекта информацию. Вот вкратце его ответ -
 "Приветствую, Сергей 

Дело в том, что сложилась классическая ситуация "у семи нянек", когда несколько ведомств за больше чем полгода так и не смогли договориться, кто именно поддерживает и обновляет сайт. Там зависло ещё очень много неопубликованных материалов (одних аэрофоток не было опубликовано примерно 200 штук). В результате всех этих бюрократических проволочек закончилась лицензия Microsoftа на свой софт и сайт "выпал в осадок". Наверное это и к лучшему, так как теперь процесс поиска "хозяина" должен ускориться. 
Думаю, что в течение января должны решить все эти оргвопросы...

Так что будем надеяться, что всё устаканится вскорости. 
Возможно сайту придётся писать новый движок (уже не микрософтовский)."

----------


## brassl

Хорошая новость!
 А у автора проекта нельзя попросить "во временное пользование" одесские аєрофотосъемки?  :smileflag:  Шучу  :smileflag: 
Будем ждать нового движка

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/topic262182.html
Одесские снимки аэрофотосъёмка)) Я думаю, что можно их надёргать.

----------


## brassl

Разложил папку КАНАТНАЯ улица. Может есть замечания, дополнения по видам или подписям?

----------


## SaMoVar

http://wwii.sasgis.ru/
До Одессы ребята ещё не добрались. Харьков, Киев, Севастополь...

----------


## malyutka_e

> http://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/topic262182.html
> Одесские снимки аэрофотосъёмка)) Я думаю, что можно их надёргать.


 В этом нет смысла. Они очень маленькие, увеличить их до нормального размера нельзя даже спец. программами.
Правда, это понятно.

----------


## mlch

> была сегодня в Резника, лестница таки не та, оказывается у них  запрещено фотографировать, мне удалось отснять кое-что на фотоаппарат, что-то на телефон. Очень обидно, за брошенную реставрацию, действительно никто не работает, так еще ж поменяли окна и поставили самый простой металлопластик, вместо тех Демидовских, которые сейчас валяются во дворе.
> * Фото будут*.


 А вот тут уже есть.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> А вот тут уже есть.


 Тут нету фото интерьеров )

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.tudoy-sudoy.od.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66:od  esskayamiliciya&catid=36:odessas-history&Itemid=66
Вот ещё интересный материал...

----------


## mlch

> Тут нету фото интерьеров )


 Я так понял, что речь о крылечке шла.  А интерьеры, конечно, тоже не помешали бы.

----------


## Pumik

> Я так понял, что речь о крылечке шла.  А интерьеры, конечно, тоже не помешали бы.


 и о крылечке тоже, в полевых условиях снималось)
крыльцо со старыми окнами
ручка окна, одно из не замененных
боковой вход
вход и бывший кабинет Резника
винтовая лестница для прислуги, 
оказалось, что со стороны Садовой есть еще один ход с лестницей,ведущий во двор,  фото на телефоне, и к сожалению, на вытянутой руке. Была с ребенком, поэтому во мне злостного папараци не заподозрили, но на прощание, я все таки спросила, можно ли сфотографировать камин, без или с сидящей вахтершей, роспись стен и т.д, на что последовало категоричное "нет" и все вопросы решать через вышестоящих...

----------


## malyutka_e

Cердечно поздравляю
С Рождеством всех вас!
Счастья искренне желаю
В этот светлый час!

А вот две одесские картинки на эту тему 1895 года:
1 - Рождество. В ожидании елки, 2 - Рождество. Наряжание елки.

----------


## Скрытик

Спасибо!
Я тоже поздравляю всех форумчан со светлым праздником Рождества Христова!

----------


## brassl

Присоединяюсь. ВСЕХ с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!

----------


## brassl

В немецкой сети нашел вот такое фото. 
Место наверно трудно будет идентифицировать?
Подпись такая (даю как было в оригинале) -
 Pepelyayev's family (Odessa, 1937). From left to right: his elder brother Konstantin, his younger sister Ludmilla, his girlfriend Maya Konstantinovna Fayermann (later his wife) and Yevgeny.


Ищу дальше  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Присоединяюсь, с праздником.

Пару страниц назад был набор фотографий 1907 года. Это к нему относилась подпись "Софиевская"? Если да, то есть предположение, которое я случайно разглядел из трамвая.

*brassl*, за людьми - конструктивистский жилмассив. У нас, в отличие от Москвы и Ленинграда, массово их не строили. Я пока не узнаЮ здания (вернее, они мне как раз напоминают Ленинград), но, думаю, нужно перебирать варианты.

----------


## Лысый0

> Присоединяюсь, с праздником.
> 
> *brassl*, за людьми - конструктивистский жилмассив. У нас, в отличие от Москвы и Ленинграда, массово их не строили. Я пока не узнаЮ здания (вернее, они мне как раз напоминают Ленинград), но, думаю, нужно перебирать варианты.


 Как вариант. Если у ребят летные петлицы - Школьный, здание Жукова линия 13.

----------


## brassl

Да, ребята летчики.

----------


## Лысый0

> Да, ребята летчики.


 Тады зуб даю, Школьный. Помню ездил к отцу в 52-53 - здание посреди поля, а завод (мастерские) и часть дальше. Зато как все пахло степными травами.

----------


## Лысый0

> Тады зуб даю, Школьный. Помню ездил к отцу в 52-53 - здание посреди поля, а завод (мастерские) и часть дальше. Зато как все пахло степными травами.


 Не уверен (склероз) - но это было офицерское семейное общежитие.

----------


## brassl

Наврное Вы правы, может и Школьный

----------


## malyutka_e

Предлагаю поучаствовать в споре тут: http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/116792.html?view=643640#t643640.
Это по поводу арки на Гоголя, возле "Шахского дворца".

----------


## brassl

Пр арку к сожалению ничего внятного сказать не могу, а вот про короля Румынии в Одессе (правда тогда он еще не был королем) я у кого то читал. Он вроде обвенчался в Одессе с одной из своих фрейлен.

----------


## Zevaka

> Предлагаю поучаствовать в споре тут: http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/116792.html?view=643640#t643640.


 Особенно хочется поучаствовать в этом споре после Вашего заявления о бреде участников. К сожалению, трудно дотянуться до столь высокого стиля общения.

----------


## Antique

> Предлагаю поучаствовать в споре тут: http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/116792.html?view=643640#t643640.
> Это по поводу арки на Гоголя, возле "Шахского дворца".


  немного поисков в интернете и найдена статья, в которой упоминается Михай І-й в Одессе. Может быть он действительно приезжал?
http://www.shanson.org/blog/2010/07/02/1210/




> Посмотреть на все это приехали румынский король Михай I и королева-мать Елена. Король — молодой человек лет двадцати, затянутый в корсет и военный мундир, в огромной военной фуражке. Королева — высокая женщина, вся в белом, с большим ожерельем на шее. На почтительном расстоянии шел городской голова Пынтя и прислуга. Король и королева прошлись по базару и даже что-то купили


 кажется это воспоминания ветерана.

----------


## TrinCh

находил про пребывание принца румынского (ставшего в последствии королем) когда искал данные о Покровской церкви.

"Есть данные о том, что во время оккупации Одессы, в августе 1918 г., в Покровской церкви тайно от родителей венчался наследник Румынского престола принц Кароль Гогенцоллерн-Зигмаринген (1893-1953) с придворной дамой своей матери. Впоследствии он стал королем Румынии под именем Кароля II (1930-1940)."

отсюда http://obodesse.at.ua/publ/aleksandrovskij_prospekt_ot_ulicy_bunina_do_uspenskoj/1-1-0-59

вот еще
КАРОЛЬ II (Carol II) (1893–1953), король Румынии. Родился 16 октября 1893 в Синае; сын короля Фердинанда и королевы Марии. В 1917 в 24-летнем возрасте принц Кароль сбежал с мадемуазель Иоанной (Зизи) Ламбрино, дочерью румынского офицера, тайно обвенчался с ней в Одессе, но брак был признан недействительным. 
источник - http://www.krugosvet.ru/enc/istoriya/KAROL_II.html

а здесь интервью внука Кароля 2 от этого брака:
http://www.trud.ru/article/15-01-2000/416_prints_rvetsja_v_politiku.html

----------


## TrinCh

> немного поисков в интернете и найдена статья, в которой упоминается Михай І-й в Одессе. Может быть он действительно приезжал?


 здесь еще про Михая
Во время войны Михай, главнокомандующий вооруженными силами Румынии, совершал инспекционные поездки по оккупированным территориям СССР, посетил Приднестровье, Одессу, объездил весь Крым. В начале августа 42-го он прибыл в Мариуполь в штаб 3-й Румынской армии, которая совместно с 6-й армией Паулюса вела бои на подступах к Сталинграду.
источник - http://baza.md/index.php?newsid=633

----------


## VicTur

> Особенно хочется поучаствовать в этом споре после Вашего заявления о бреде участников. К сожалению, трудно дотянуться до столь высокого стиля общения.


 Malyutka_e известен резкостью выражений и прямотой, но он тем не менее заслуживает всяческого уважения. Это тот случай, когда человека стоит принять как есть и не придираться.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Начитавшись К. Паустовского, которому удалось удивительноЪбразно рассказать об Одессе (писатель долго жил в этом городе, работая журналистом в газете «Моряк»), мы с женой решили направиться туда отдыхать. Ехали на знаменитый Днепровско-Бугский лиман. Под Одессой полно лиманов, но этот, по словам поэта Э. Багрицкого, дает лучший в мире загар цвета коньяка с золотом. Он образуется не только от солнца, но и от.его отражений в тихой лиманной воде. Не помню, какой именно загар мы тогда получили, но отдохнули великолепно. Жили у старенькой бабушки Сони, поившей нас вечерами потрясающе вкусным виноградным вином и вспоминавшей, как любил сюда приезжать отдыхать еще в предвоенные годы румынский король Михай. Лиман оказался целительным за счет ила и грязей на его дне.


 http://www.enigma78.net.ua/2/Zemcyzina.html

----------


## SaMoVar

> Чего бы стоила хроника Бессарабии без упоминания о курорте "Bad Burnas"
> 
> Курорт "Bad Burnas" (названный по имени уникального лечебного лимана Бурнас, раскинувшегося рядом с курортом). До первой мировой войны здесь планировались и строились виллы и парковые сооружения вдоль берега моря.  Уже в 20-х гг. прошлого столетия тут отдыхали и лечись такие известные исторические личности, как глава Польши Пилсудский с семьей, король Румынии Михай. Отдыхающие принимали грязевые и углеродные ванны, посещали ресторан, с открытой веранды которого открывался великолепный вид на море.
> 
> До 40-х годов 20-го века "Bad Burnas" принимал людей из многих регионов и стран для лечения многочисленных суставных заболеваний. Бывало, человека привозили на носилках, после лечения он становился на ноги..... Во  время войны,  в 1942-43 гг.  немцы  здесь организовали курорт для лечения после ранений своих ассов-лётчиков.  А немцы люди практичные ...
> 
> Лиман Бурнас признан водно-болотным угодьем международного значения, как месторождения лечебных грязей, которые можно использовать для лечения огромного спектра заболеваний внутренних органов, кожных и опорно-двигательного аппарата.


 http://odesskiy.com/otdih-v-odesse/kurort-lebedyovka.html

----------


## SaMoVar

http://bazar-avto.com/view/2107
Вот любопытное вылезло))

----------


## TrinCh

> Вот любопытное вылезло))


 )))
Кстати Михай, судя по всему, еще жив.

----------


## Zevaka

> Malyutka_e известен резкостью выражений и прямотой, но он тем не менее заслуживает всяческого уважения. Это тот случай, когда человека стоит принять как есть и не придираться.


 Это как для кого... Если цель оправдывает средства, тогда, конечно, заслуживает.

----------


## Alexandr

Знаю точно, что король румынский приезжал в Шабо. Там подпись его на стене в винном подвале есть, но какой именно король, сейчас не вспомню.  :smileflag:

----------


## AsyA

http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod4-1.shtml
Вот нашла, если здесь еще не мелькало. 
Фотографий много.

----------


## mlch

> http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod4-1.shtml
> Вот нашла, если здесь еще не мелькало. 
> Фотографий много.


 
Мелькало. Правда, давненько. Так что не грех и повторить.  :smileflag: 
Причем, при беглом просмотре, у меня сложилось впечатление, что автор кое-что добавил к тексту и фотографиям, которые были два года назад.

----------


## Trs

Я даже вижу что в частности добавлено.
http://world.lib.ru/img/s/shtern_l_i/odessa/zvon.jpg - это же моё фото из дома Вольфа, сейчас этой таблички уже нет.

Жаль, что все фото в таком размере - много интересных, но чересчур миниатюрных вещей.

----------


## exse

> http://bazar-avto.com/view/2107
> Вот любопытное вылезло))


 Продается под лозунгом: "Без лоха жизнь плоха!" Год-два назад уже обсуждалась на  форуме эта "дурилка картонная".

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Мелькало. Правда, давненько. Так что не грех и повторить. 
> Причем, при беглом просмотре, у меня сложилось впечатление, что автор кое-что добавил к тексту и фотографиям, которые были два года назад.


 Точно. Добавлены новые части. Текст и картинки  в старых тоже дополнены

----------


## AsyA

http://world.lib.ru/img/s/shtern_l_i/odessa/60-1.jpg 
а здесь уже все совсем иначе..

----------


## mlch

> Я даже вижу что в частности добавлено.
> http://world.lib.ru/img/s/shtern_l_i/odessa/zvon.jpg - это же моё фото из дома Вольфа, сейчас этой таблички уже нет.
> 
> Жаль, что все фото в таком размере - много интересных, но чересчур миниатюрных вещей.


 Я свои фотографии тоже с радостью нашел.  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Пр арку к сожалению ничего внятного сказать не могу, а вот про короля Румынии в Одессе (правда тогда он еще не был королем) я у кого то читал. Он вроде обвенчался в Одессе с одной из своих фрейлен.


 irinaodessa, на минуточку,  спутала жену короля Михая с женой маршала Антонеску. Вот цитата из книги А. Черкасова "Оккупация Одессы. Год 1942. Июнь-декабрь.":

   Городской Муниципалитет старался все ремонтные работы, особенно в центре города, обязательно завершить до 7-го июля. И причина этому была веская -именно в этот день *Одессу посетила супруга маршала Антонеску - Мария*, однако ее визит оказался недолгим. *Первая леди Румынии* спешила в Крым, где должны были состояться торжества по случаю долгожданной победы под Севастополем. И все же за день пребывания она успела побывать в нескольких детских домах, присутствовать на открытии мемориального кладбища «Памяти павших героев», которое за¬ложили на Слободке, и где к ее приезду было установлено несколько мемориальных мраморных стел, обелисков и гранитный памятник погибшим румын¬ским солдатам. И, конечно же, в программу этого визита входило посещение Оперного театра, где в ее честь была дана «Пиковая дама».
Так что вряд ли румыны к ее приезду построили эту арку. Она являлась частью дворцового комплекса. Да и на фотографии она не выглядит новоделом.

----------


## polvnic

> Предлагаю поучаствовать в споре тут: http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/116792.html?view=643640#t643640.
> Это по поводу арки на Гоголя, возле "Шахского дворца".


 Я провел детство в этом квартале. После того, как в конце 50-х (или в начале 60-х) из дворца убрали штаб Одесской военно-морской базы, снесли забор. Мы лазили по всему дворцу, флигелям, крышам. Всё это,хоть и имело запущенный вид, но выглядело гораздо "моложе" арки, которую мы, конечно, по детским впечатлениям, считали остатками более древних строений. (Может быть госпиталя, который был на этом месте ранее?, или останки какой-то крепости?).

----------


## malyutka_e

Это только подтверждает то, что я сказал.

----------


## polvnic

> Предлагаю поучаствовать в споре тут: http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/116792.html?view=643640#t643640.
> Это по поводу арки на Гоголя, возле "Шахского дворца".


 Мнения о "рождении" арки разошлись. А вот печальная история о её "кончине", хоть и не подтвержденная документально, такова: В доме № 4, вход с отдельной парадной по ул. Гоголя, бельэтаж, была номенклатурная квартира, где проживал первый секретарь сельскохозяйственного обкому КПУ (в начале 60-х было два обкома - промышленный и сельскохозяйственный). Я учился в параллельном классе с его сыном, бывал в этой квартире. Самым главным недостатком квартиры было то, что великолепный вид из окон на море,загораживает какая-то древняя никому не нужная развалюха - арка с остатками стен и ворот. Её, конечно, снесли. Вид из окон улучшился.  Тёще, жившей, впоследствии в этой квартире,  в гости к которой по новому мосту ходил Синица, арка уже не мешала.

----------


## Sergey_L

Кому интересно. (Ещё осенью успел сделать скрин). Слева на снимке можно прекрасно разглядеть арку на Гоголя, в частности, где именно она стояла.

И ещё, вот такие панорамы нашел здесь - http://alexusid.livejournal.com/44056.html  На той страничке в очень большом разрешении. Может были, не знаю.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=polvnic;17208751]Мнения о "рождении" арки разошлись. 

Мнения никуда не разошлись. Арка была до румын, но уже  стала еще одной утраченной частью дворца Бржозовского, к нашему общему сожалению. Скоро от Одессы останутся только старые фотографии.

----------


## brassl

Обновил папку ПРИВОЗ - заходите. 
Может у кого есть дополнения?  :smileflag:

----------


## krust

> ...Скоро от Одессы останутся только старые фотографии.


 И тут нада постараться. Буду очень признателен за идентификацию первых двух фото.

----------


## brassl

А первые две это точно Одесса?

----------


## mlch

> Буду очень признателен за идентификацию *первых двух фото*.


 Если на клетке с тигром написано - "буйвол" - не верь глазам своим. ©
На 90% - не Одесса это.

----------


## Antique

> Если на клетке с тигром написано - "буйвол" - не верь глазам своим. ©
> На 90% - не Одесса это.


  Правильно. Это институт физических методов лечения имени Сеченова, архитекторы A.M. Вейзени и В.А. Чистов, 1902-1914 годы. Первое фото сделано с плавсредства. а второе с противоположной стороны с Приморского бульвара в Севастополе.

Последние две тоже наверняка не Одесса.

----------


## mlch

> Правильно. Это институт физических методов личения имени Сеченова, архитекторы A.M. Вейзени и В.А. Чистов, 1902-1914 годы. Первое фото сделано с плавсредства. а второе с Приморского бульвара в Севастополе.
> 
> Последние две тоже наверняка не Одесса.


 Про предпоследнее пока промолчу, а последнее - "красные пакгаузы" в одесском порту. Под парком Шевченко. Стоят до сих пор.

----------


## mlch

И предпоследнее - тоже Одесский порт. Мол абсолютно узнаваем.
Сравните.

----------


## Antique

> И предпоследнее - тоже Одесский порт. Мол абсолютно узнаваем.


 А что это за высокая труба на плато на заднем плане? Я думал, что в Одессе не было такого сооружения. Но я не знаю ракурса, может быть на заднем фоне промзона.




> И предпоследнее - тоже Одесский порт. Мол абсолютно узнаваем.
> Сравните.


 действительно, один в один.

----------


## mlch

> А что это за высокая труба на плато на заднем плане? Я думал, что в Одессе не было такого сооружения. Но я не знаю ракурса, может быть на заднем фоне промзона.


 Как вариант для обсуждения - каланча Херсонского участка.

----------


## Ellsara

> И тут нада постараться. Буду очень признателен за идентификацию первых двух фото.


 Это Севастополь

----------


## Antique

> Как вариант для обсуждения - каланча Херсонского участка.


 На рисунке есть дымящаяся труба. По-моему тоже неплохой вариант.




> Это Севастополь


  см. ранее прозвучавший ответ

----------


## SaMoVar

Первая фотка - Севастополь.
Опоздал)))

----------


## SaMoVar

Стопкадры из киноленты "Еврейское счастье" 1925 год. Потёмкинская лестнница до реставрации. Дума. Филармония. Маяк. Порт.
http://pixs.ru/viewalbum/2622/acb28/

----------


## brassl

А вот еще два кадра оттуда же.
Или это не Одесса?

----------


## Antique

> А вот еще два кадра оттуда же.
> Или это не Одесса?Вложение 2092307


 У нас из кирпича редко строили, особенно здания такой малой стоимости как справа. Не Одесса.

----------


## brassl

В поисках игрового фильма в котором снимался академик Филатов (названия так еще и не нашел, кто знает - подскажите, есть ли там Одесса), наткнулся на документальный фильм о академике - «Они видят вновь» (1948) – поставлен режиссером Н. Грачевым. Он повествует о методах лечения слепых академиком В.П. Филатовым. Может там есть съемки города 1948 года.

----------


## victor.odessa

Одесса есть, и очень много, в фильме Первый курьер,1967г. выпуска. Приморский бульвар, Пассаж, Молдаванка, Красный переулок, порт, тюрьма, а чего стоит речь. Из этого фильма тоже можно взять фотографии для пополнения фотогалереи.

----------


## brassl

Нашел. Качаю. Спасибо большое.

----------


## malyutka_e

Есть мнения ? Название над входом "Реальное училище"

----------


## brassl

техника не помогает  :smileflag: 
Пока можно только гадать по количеству букв.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Есть мнения ? Название над входом "Реальное училище"


 Белинского, Малая Арнаутская,1

----------


## Antique

> Малая Арнаутская,1


 Почему этот адрес?




> Белинского


 А на Белинского где?


На мой взгляд здание может быть в одном из следующих районов: Молдованка, Пересыпь, Слободка. Здание несколько провинциальной архитектуры, вокруг расположена соответствующая малоэтажная застройка.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А на Белинского где?


  Малая Арнаутская,1 / Белинского, в этом здании долгие годы размещается аптека.

----------


## VicTur

> В поисках игрового фильма в котором снимался академик Филатов (названия так еще и не нашел, кто знает - подскажите, есть ли там Одесса), наткнулся на документальный фильм о академике - «Они видят вновь» (1948) – поставлен режиссером Н. Грачевым. Он повествует о методах лечения слепых академиком В.П. Филатовым. Может там есть съемки города 1948 года.


 Был когда-то выпущен фильм о том, как Филатов вернул зрение одному армянскому певцу. В Интернете я раскопал название фильма — «Сердце поёт», но самого фильма пока не нашёл.
Евгения Рудых в воспоминаниях об Одесской киностудии рассказывает, что плёнки со многими фильмами о Филатове были впоследствии смыты. Возможно, эти две ленты постигла та же участь.

----------


## Скрытик

Фильм кажется все же сохранился:
http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/7188.php

----------


## TrinCh

> Малая Арнаутская,1 / Белинского, в этом здании долгие годы размещается аптека.


  а там не 3 этажа?

----------


## Antique

> Малая Арнаутская,1 / Белинского, в этом здании долгие годы размещается аптека.


 Это большой жилой дом не в стиле ренессанса. Совсем не похож.




> а там не 3 этажа?


 три.

----------


## malyutka_e

> техника не помогает 
> Пока можно только гадать по количеству букв.
> Вложение 2092928


  А какой техникой вы пользуетесь ?  Повторяю, название над входом "Реальное училище".

----------


## brassl

Да я верю  :smileflag: , просто наверно Вы читали с фото которое потом уменьшили и разместили на форуме, я с него ничего не смог прочитать, на другом фото этого же здания я смог увеличить табличку до вида который выложил пару постов ранее, но она то же не читаема. А техника проста - ФотоШоп и ФотоЗум

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Был когда-то выпущен фильм о том, как Филатов вернул зрение одному армянскому певцу. В Интернете я раскопал название фильма — «Сердце поёт», но самого фильма пока не нашёл.
> Евгения Рудых в воспоминаниях об Одесской киностудии рассказывает, что плёнки со многими фильмами о Филатове были впоследствии смыты. Возможно, эти две ленты постигла та же участь.


 Речь идет об Артуре Айдиняне. Фильм сохранился.

----------


## brassl

А в сети он есть?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да я верю , просто наверно Вы читали с фото которое потом уменьшили и разместили на форуме, я с него ничего не смог прочитать, на другом фото этого же здания я смог увеличить табличку до вида который выложил пару постов ранее, но она то же не читаема. А техника проста - ФотоШоп и ФотоЗум


 Увеличил название и понял, что ввел всех в заблуждение. Прошу прощения. Это Народное училище.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А в сети он есть?


 Не встречала. Могу ошибаться, но мне кажется, что этот фильм - 60-х годов. Помню, как он шел в кинотеатре "Украина"  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Это Народное училище.


 О, их в Одессе было больше 60-и...

----------


## brassl

В архиве 3 900 файлов. 
С чем я нас всех и поздравляю. Работаем дальше ?  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

С Народными училищами, действительно, разобраться не просто.
А Реальных, коль уж речь зашла, было два.
Одесское Реальное училище - Ямская 85 и Реальное училище при Лютеранской церкви. Лютеранский переулок 2.

----------


## Trs

У нас было народное училище на Ближних Мельницах, но оно не двухэтажное.

----------


## TrinCh

> В архиве 3 900 файлов. 
> С чем я нас всех и поздравляю. Работаем дальше ?


  работаем   :smileflag: 
мне кажется 1-я и 5-я фотографии не относятся к Михайловской площади.
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=88&pid=4170#top_display_med  ia
и их надо перенести в Маразлиевскую.
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=86&pid=2763#top_display_med  ia
или я не прав?

----------


## brassl

Да и мне так кажется  :smileflag: . Но руки не доходили. Ждал замечаний, как катализатора  :smileflag: 
Уже перенес, один вид по-моему ближе к Троицкой улице (номера домов только проставлю) хотя там и видны купола. Как мнение клуба?

----------


## TrinCh

еще раз апну тему по этому фото:

вот такой вариант родился  (что это ул. Пантелеймоновская).

----------


## Trs

Не похоже на 1930-е. Нет домов Дубинина на углу Екатерининской и некоторых других. Я бы сказал, что это 1870-е тогда уж.

----------


## mlch

> Одесское Реальное училище - Ямская 85.


 Вот, кстати, реалист в форме Одесского Реального училища. Год, примерно 1915-й.


Пряжка крупно.

----------


## TrinCh

> Не похоже на 1930-е. Нет домов Дубинина на углу Екатерининской и некоторых других. Я бы сказал, что это 1870-е тогда уж.


 30-е это было предположение. из-за того что на исходном фото нет Мещанской церкви. а malyutka-e давал информацию, что церковь вдали, справа это Петропавловская, а сносили их судя по всему одновременно практически в 30-е годы (точной даты не нашел, но закрыли их в 32). год возведения Мещанской церкви 1894. так что исходное фото может быть до 1894.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Вот, кстати, реалист в форме Одесского Реального училища. Год, примерно 1915-й.
> Пряжка крупно.


 А для него главным были часы  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> работаем  
> мне кажется 1-я и 5-я фотографии не относятся к Михайловской площади.
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=88&pid=4170#top_display_media
> и их надо перенести в Маразлиевскую.
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=86&pid=2763#top_display_media
> или я не прав?


 Михайловская площадь ныне не существует. Это часть парка Шевченко.

На Молдаванке есть своя Михайловская площадь - отсюда и путанница.

----------


## brassl

Я как раз на это когда то и отловился  :smileflag:

----------


## TrinCh

> На Молдаванке есть своя Михайловская площадь - отсюда и путанница.


 точно так. но уже разобрались  :smileflag: 



> Уже перенес

----------


## mlch

> А для него главным были часы


 Ну так он же одессит! 
А для одессита, как известно - понты дороже денег.  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Не встречала. Могу ошибаться, но мне кажется, что этот фильм - 60-х годов. Помню, как он шел в кинотеатре "Украина"


 Если у кого-то он появится, поделитесь, пожалуйста. Давно его ищу.

----------


## polvnic

> Да и мне так кажется . Но руки не доходили. Ждал замечаний, как катализатора 
> Уже перенес, один вид по-моему ближе к Троицкой улице (номера домов только проставлю) хотя там и видны купола. Как мнение клуба?


 Напутаны фото по ул. Гоголя.

----------


## mlch

> Напутаны фото по ул. Гоголя.


 Если не очень трудно - уточните, что именно напутано.

----------


## polvnic

> Если не очень трудно - уточните, что именно напутано.


 Извините, я отстал от жизни. Сейчас всё в норме. Пару дней назад были неточности.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, это где?

----------


## Пушкин

> Ребята, это где?
> Вложение 2094310


  Это фото по моему уже обсуждалось в этой теме с год назад.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это фото по моему уже обсуждалось в этой теме с год назад.


 Обсуждалось. Было ещё несколько фото, но место съёмки мы не установили.

----------


## Скрытик

> А в сети он есть?


  Нет.

----------


## Скрытик

> Обсуждалось. Было ещё несколько фото, но место съёмки мы не установили.


  Вроде больше всего версий было про Толстого.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вроде больше всего версий было про Толстого.


 Толстого / Новосельского ?

----------


## polvnic

Подскажите где этот сквер. В большом разрешении у brassl.
Вложение 2094570

----------


## brassl

Пока вот так. В архиве выложу в большем виде

----------


## Maksy

> Пока вот так. В архиве выложу в большем виде
> Вложение 2094791


 Похоже на проспект Мира/успенская

----------


## Новоросс!

> Ребята, это где?
> Вложение 2094310


 Это улица Жуковского между Екатерининской и Александровским

----------


## Новоросс!

на противоположной строне еще стоят старые здания..счас там торговый центр втемяшили на углу Покровского переулка и школу..поэтому все так не узнаваемо..а с этой стороны еще все на месте..даже каменная скамейка ..осталась..

----------


## Новоросс!

Первое фото это точно Одесса Археологический музей

----------


## Новоросс!

> А вот еще два кадра оттуда же.
> Или это не Одесса?
> Вложение 2092306
> Вложение 2092307


 Археологический музей

----------


## Новоросс!

> Нашел. Качаю. Спасибо большое.


 Подскажите где можно скачать?

----------


## Zevaka

> Подскажите где можно скачать?


 http://ahilles.net/blogs/15142-Pervyjj-kurer.html

----------


## brassl

> Подскажите где можно скачать?


 и еще вот тут

----------


## OdGen

> Там еще есть номинация "Форумный знайка" . Предлагаю  *OdGen.*


 *Спасибо за доверие*, дорогие мои!  :smileflag: . Всех с Новым Годом и Рождеством!

----------


## Скрытик

Скачал и посмотрел фильм 1965г "Иностранка". Наивный коммунистический фильм, но много видов Одессы и старого морвокзала.
Самое знаменательное то что я впервые попал в Одессу именно в этом году и как сейчас помню шторм на 13й фонтана (а мне не было еще 2х лет на тот момент).

----------


## OdGen

*exse*

По поводу Вашего вопроса с с мраморными досками на приюте и столовых Маразли. Нашел у себя фото за июнь 2007 г., где доска над террариумом еще не замазана.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Похоже на проспект Мира/успенская


 Полностью согласен.

----------


## brassl

Попытался привести в порядок ПОЧТОВУЮ улицу, посмотрите пожалуйста, все ли правильно. Может есть дополнения?
А вот в этом виде запутался 
Если можно с привязкой по ГИСу.

----------


## Antique

> Попытался привести в порядок ПОЧТОВУЮ улицу, посмотрите пожалуйста, все ли правильно. Может есть дополнения?
> А вот в этом виде запутался 
> Если можно с привязкой по ГИСу.
> Вложение 2096050


  Шпиль на №3  похож на аналогичный на доходном доме Райха (Ришельевская 17)

№1 похож на трёхэтажный дом на Жуковского 24, и на современном фото видно, что 3-й этаж надстроили позднее.
http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/45923470.jpg

под №2 вероятно скрывается дом на Жуковского 23, ниже по склону Жуковского 21

----------


## brassl

Может уже было? Тут много фото современной Одессы. Есть даже остановка на Греческой!!!.....(хотя это уже не современная Одесса)

----------


## Скрытик

Выдрал пару фото из фильма 59г "Жажда".

----------


## victor.odessa

> Выдрал пару фото из фильма 59г "Жажда".


 1.Кинотеатр "Одесса", а 
2. ?

----------


## Скрытик

Да, 1 именно он.
2 это какой-то дворик дома, в котором начинается пожар. Попробую вид сверху захватить, я не смог опознать.

----------


## mlch

> Может уже было? Тут много фото современной Одессы. Есть даже остановка на Греческой!!!.....(хотя это уже не современная Одесса)


 Неплохой сайт. Хотя ориентирован, в основном, на не одесситов и показывает, большей частью, "туристические достопримечательности".  Тем не менее - есть что использовать для Odessastory/  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Вот

----------


## Antique

> Неплохой сайт. Хотя ориентирован, в основном, на не одесситов и показывает, большей частью, "туристические достопримечательности".  Тем не менее - есть что использовать для Odessastory/


 Исторически сложилось, что форум ориентирован на любителей современной архитектуры, небоскрёбов в частности. В связи с этим активные участники имеют определённые предпочтения, а культурное наследие в основном выступает в качестве рекламы родного города.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 2096898Вложение 2096899
> Вот


 Это отель Петербургский слева от памятника Ришелье!

----------


## Скрытик

> Это отель слева от памятника Ришелье!


  Интересно, фонтанчик сохранился? Я никогда в том дворе не бывал.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Добрый вечер!
*Вот картина Михаила Врубеля "Одесский порт".*1885г.
Не знаю,выставлялась ли тут,но,вот:

Это Военный спуск?
Взято отсюда
http://domnasadovoi.ru/show/gallery/members/vrubel/140

----------


## Antique

> Интересно, фонтанчик сохранился? Я никогда в том дворе не бывал.


 Я тоже там не был. Угадал по форме дворового фасада но были сомнения от которых ничего не осталось, когда в Панорамио нашёл фото двора, но с того ракурса видна только детская площадка.
http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/17418647.jpg

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Интересный сайт нашел!
http://odessa.sergekot.com/francuzskij-bulvar-chetnaya-storona-i/



> 1908 год. Подпись под фотографией : - "Резка проволочных заграждений". 
>            В конце апреля 1908 года в Одессе, по инициативе начальника Одесского Пехотного Юнкерского Училища И.А. Микулина был проведен первый Всероссийский конкурс фехтовального искусства среди военно-учебных заведений. Победители получали призы. Судя по фотографиям, юнкера показывали не только искусство фехтования.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Скачал и посмотрел фильм 1965г "Иностранка". Наивный коммунистический фильм, но много видов Одессы и старого морвокзала.
> Самое знаменательное то что я впервые попал в Одессу именно в этом году и как сейчас помню шторм на 13й фонтана (а мне не было еще 2х лет на тот момент).


 В фильме Киры Муратовой  "Долгие проводы" тоже много *той* Одессы и даже университетский стадион в Шампанском переулке, который, кажется, таки продал прежний ректор

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Интересно, фонтанчик сохранился? Я никогда в том дворе не бывал.


 А таких фонтанчиков было, как минимум, еще два - в Доме Ученых и на даче Макареско (Рашевского)

----------


## mlch

> Интересный сайт нашел!
> http://odessa.sergekot.com/francuzskij-bulvar-chetnaya-storona-i/


 Автор этого сайта тут бывает. Хотя и очень редко, к сожалению.

----------


## brassl

И кое что с его сайта (читай почти все  :smileflag: ), я с его разрешения(сперва конечно без) перекинул к нам в архив  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> А таких фонтанчиков *было*, как минимум, еще два - в Доме Ученых и на даче Макареско (Рашевского)


 Почему "было"? В Доме Ученых и сейчас есть.

----------


## Antique

> Интересный сайт нашел!
> http://odessa.sergekot.com/francuzskij-bulvar-chetnaya-storona-i/


 На форуме в этой или подобной теме этот сайт часто упоминался. Автор не только проделал хороший труд, но и продолжает пополнять сайт информацией.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> На форуме в этой или подобной теме этот сайт часто упоминался. Автор не только проделал хороший труд, но и продолжает пополнять сайт информацией.


 Однако в отношении дачи Макареско (№ 37) информация устаревшая: ваза внутридворового фонтана  уже не сохранилась

----------


## VicTur

> Да, 1 именно он.
> 2 это какой-то дворик дома, в котором начинается пожар. Попробую вид сверху захватить, я не смог опознать.


 Насколько помню, нет там никакого пожара. В этом эпизоде жители выбегают, чтобы набрать воды, после того как возобновилась её подача в город.

----------


## Скрытик

> Насколько помню, нет там никакого пожара. В этом эпизоде жители выбегают, чтобы набрать воды, после того как возобновилась её подача в город.


  Да, я еще раз пересмотрел эпизод, первый раз отвлекли разговором по телефону.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=mlch;17254781]Почему "было"? В Доме Ученых и сейчас есть.

А вот такой ?

----------


## mlch

> А вот такой ?


 Замечательно!
Ставлю в Odessastory, с Вашего позволения.

----------


## brassl

Извините, что не в тему, не смог удержаться. Нашел "друга" юности, так было жаль когда он исчез  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Замечательно!
> Ставлю в Odessastory, с Вашего позволения.


  Фотография дворика чудесная! А а ещё в галерее появились отличные фото интерьеров Дворянского собрания.

----------


## verda

То, что стоит сейчас в центре фонтанчика в Доме Учёных - какой-то жуткий новодел; появился лет 5-6 тому назад. Фонтанчик-то там был всегда, да не то его украшало... А когда-то его перекрывали ажурные арки, и по ним вились плетистые розы.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, а вид кафе Дитмана никому не попадался?  :smileflag:  Раскладывая улицу Почтовую наткнулся на вид ИЗ этого кафе (довольно известный) и словил себя на мысли, что самого кафе никогда не видел  
Все известные кафе более или менее попадаются, а этого нет.

----------


## _andrei_n_

Есть недалеко от гостиницы "Виктория" очень по-моему интересное здание, но я в ближайшее время там не побываю, тем более с фотоаппаратом...
Если есть возможность - пофоткайте его  кто-нибудь, хотя состояние ужасное к сожалению (несколько лет назад дом горел, а аварийным был признан еще кажется в 70-е годы).
У меня там жили родственники (дальние и сейчас кажется живут) - выяснить историю этого дома думаю нереально (мне так и хочется всё время назвать его усадьбой) - по моим воспоминаниям: дворовая территория обнесена забором, имеет форму круга. В центре двора круг из травы, а в его центре - фонтан (правда в 90-е там остался только кусок трубы, торчащий из земли, на моей памяти он не работал никогда). Само здание - 2-х этажное, центральный вход - широкое крыльцо, внутри очень широкая лестница на второй этаж "типа как во дворцах")). Два крыла, по-моему симметричные. На крыше над входом - что-то типа купола или обзорной площадки (хотя уже наверное обвалилось). Лепнина была и снаружи и внутри здания, но состояние, повторюсь, ужасное. В советское время оно стало комунной.
Адрес: в Дубль-ГИС оно вроде бы обозначено как административное здание 2 этажа между домами Генуэзская, 24в и Тенистая, 15/1. В Google Earth видно только крышу - мешают деревья.
Если кто-то сможет найти инфу о происхождении этого здания - огромная благодарность. Хотя, возможно, оно и не имеет никакой исторической ценности, но всё равно интересно. В любом случае, спасибо зараннее за фотографии (если таковые будут)))

----------


## Richard

> На форуме в этой или подобной теме этот сайт часто упоминался. Автор не только проделал хороший труд, но и продолжает пополнять сайт информацией.


  К сожалению нередко неточной. В частности касательно юнкерского училища фраза: 


> Позже на этом месте было выстроено в тех же размерах и схожее стилистически здание Штаба ВВС округа.


  неверна. Здание Штаба ВВС и есть бывшее здание училище. Ничего на этом месте не разрушалось и не строилось.

----------


## brassl

Нашел новый вид (для себя новый, может кто уже видел  :smileflag: ) Гаванной и заменил Валиховский лучшим по качеству. Заходите. Может у кого есть дополнения? :smileflag: 
А сайт по Французскому очень хороший, ошибки же есть у всех , главное вовремя корректировать.  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ребята, а вид кафе Дитмана никому не попадался?  Раскладывая улицу Почтовую наткнулся на вид ИЗ этого кафе (довольно известный) и словил себя на мысли, что самого кафе никогда не видел  
> Все известные кафе более или менее попадаются, а этого нет.


 Кондитеры Пауль Альбертович и Эмиль Альбертович Дитманы прибыли в Одессу из Германии. Открыли кондитерскую на Тираспольской,2, славившуюся своим табльдотом (общий обеденный стол). На втором этаже располагалась бильярдная. После революции Эмиль эмигрировал в Америку, а Пауль скончался в Одессе в 1932 году.
В советское время в этом здании находилась пиццерия, сейчас на месте кафе Дитмана возвели высотного монстра.

----------


## mlch

> Кондитеры Пауль Альбертович и Эмиль Альбертович Дитманы прибыли в Одессу из Германии. Открыли кондитерскую на Тираспольской,2, славившуюся своим табльдотом (общий обеденный стол). На втором этаже располагалась бильярдная. После революции Эмиль эмигрировал в Америку, а Пауль скончался в Одессе в 1932 году.
> В советское время в этом здании находилась пиццерия, сейчас на месте кафе Дитмана возвели высотного монстра.


  То есть: вот.  :smileflag: 
И вот:

----------


## Maksy

Я смотрю в городе начали массово убирать леса. На Преображенской 11 леса сегодня убирали с такой скоростью, как на пожаре.

----------


## Trs

А ведь там тоже не закончена реставрация...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я смотрю в городе начали массово убирать леса. На Преображенской 11 леса сегодня убирали с такой скоростью, как на пожаре.


 Завтра, 12 января, состоится заседание специальной комиссии, которая должна внести свои предложения о дальнейшей реставрации фасадов значимых исторических зданий в центре Одессы.

Об этом корреспонденту информационного агентства «Вікна-Одеса» сообщил начальник муниципального управления по вопросам охраны объектов культурного наследия Владимир Мещеряков.

Специалист прокомментировал ситуацию, сложившуюся вокруг дома № 8 по улице Бунина, с которого сегодня начали снимать строительные леса. «Печально известный дом с атлантами, который летом попал в общегородскую программу реставрации памятников архитектуры, бросают на произвол судьбы. Реставрация была заморожена в начале октября прошлого года в связи с погодными условиями. Все осталось в законсервированном виде, были сохранены леса, будка охранника. Сегодня около 9 утра без каких-либо предупреждений, дополнительной информации появились рабочие и стали очень быстро разбирать леса», — сообщила жительница дома Светлана Спектор.

По словам В. Мещерякова, «леса были нужны для обследования здания». В холода же работы вестись не могут, поэтому их снимают. Начальник управления прогнозирует, что работы по фасаду возобновятся, когда среднесуточная температура в течение недели будет не ниже +5 градусов.

----------


## Antique

> То есть: вот. 
> И вот:


  Интересное здание. Изначально наверное под кондитерскую проектировалось? Мне кажется что чего-то нехватает. Декора какого нибудь. Смотрится немного незаконченно.

----------


## victor.odessa

Вот, нашёл то, что сейчас стоит на месте кафе Дитмана.
Вложение 2100762

----------


## Скрытик

> По словам В. Мещерякова, «леса были нужны для обследования здания». В холода же работы вестись не могут, поэтому их снимают. Начальник управления прогнозирует, что работы по фасаду возобновятся, когда среднесуточная температура в течение недели будет не ниже +5 градусов.


  Чушь. Сегодня на Софиевской тоже снимали леса. Тарпан видимо надеялся получить деньги на работы, но видимо ясно дали понять что денег не будет. Еще по одному странному совпадению сегодня возле нашего дома снова поставили 2 голубых бака для мусора "Союз" (вместо 3 Реймордовских).

----------


## Trs

По всему городу - опрокинутые квадратные баки и рядом с ними - новенькие синие.

----------


## malyutka_e

О "здании с атлантами": http://dumskaya.net/news/Dom_s_atlantami_na_Bunina8-010409/
Такое впечатление, что тем домам, на которых не успели поработать "варвары-реставраторы" просто повезло.
Фасад дома на Екатерининской угол Малой Арнаутской, можно считать утраченным.

----------


## Скрытик

На Софиевской 9 слева внизу можно посмотреть как красиво должен был выглядеть дом. Очень симпатичная лепнина, или как там эти элементы называются

----------


## Pumik

Центр Резника, фото с телефона (продолжение)
лестница второго хода, ведущая во двор, с тем же заводом изготовителем, как на той винтовой для прислуги.Эта сохранилась гораздо лучше, практически не затоптана, только кусок потолка над ней обвалился ( других фото нет, это вообще повезло, что дверь была открыта)
потолок 2 этажа в 1 зале
потолок над парадной лестницей
лестница парадная

----------


## Лысый0

> Центр Резника, фото с телефона (продолжение)
> лестница второго хода, ведущая во двор, с тем же заводом изготовителем, как на той винтовой для прислуги.Эта сохранилась гораздо лучше, практически не затоптана, только кусок потолка над ней обвалился ( других фото нет, это вообще повезло, что дверь была открыта)
> потолок 2 этажа в 1 зале
> потолок над парадной лестницей
> лестница парадная


 Да, это мое детство - поликлиника Лечсанупра  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Отреставрированные дома. Две штуки. Поликлиника на Пастера и небольшой двухэтажный дом на Пушкинской. Всё. Финита ля комедия. Осталось надеяться, что при преодолении температуры в 5 градусов работы возобновятся.

Особенно дом Блюмберга - его же оставалось покрасить, на нём последнем продолжались работы. А так вообще поликлинику довольно неплохо сделали.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, это мое детство - поликлиника Лечсанупра


 Я уже писал и мое тоже  :smileflag:  Только она уже была областной.

----------


## Pumik

> Отреставрированные дома. Две штуки. Поликлиника на Пастера и небольшой двухэтажный дом на Пушкинской. Всё. Финита ля комедия. Осталось надеяться, что при преодолении температуры в 5 градусов работы возобновятся.
> 
> Особенно дом Блюмберга - его же оставалось покрасить, на нём последнем продолжались работы. А так вообще поликлинику довольно неплохо сделали.


 внутри после установки окон делали красоту сами, и опять же качество тех и этих окон... 
еще Мариинка закончена, но думаю, что крылечки сделаны своими силами, окна были поменяны еще 2 года назад.

----------


## Сергей К

Спасибо за теплые отзывы о моей работе. Всегда рад сотрудничеству и конструктивной критике - благодаря ей может только выиграть дело воссоздания истории нашего города. 
Более того, со многими участниками форума я плодотворно сотрудничаю уже)
А вот с данным утверждением, извините, согласится не могу. 



> К сожалению нередко неточной. В частности касательно юнкерского училища фраза:  неверна. Здание Штаба ВВС и есть бывшее здание училище. Ничего на этом месте не разрушалось и не строилось.


  Здание юнкерского училища было разрушено в 1941 году. На его месте было построено нынешнее здание, имеющее с предыдущим очень мало общего, кроме размеров и пропорций.

----------


## Скрытик

> внутри после установки окон делали красоту сами, и опять же качество тех и этих окон... 
> еще Мариинка закончена, но думаю, что крылечки сделаны своими силами, окна были поменяны еще 2 года назад.


  Я спрашивал в этой теме, Мариинка за свой счет ремонтировалась, кстати со стороны Новосельского еще не все доделано...

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Чушь. Сегодня на Софиевской тоже снимали леса. Тарпан видимо надеялся получить деньги на работы, но видимо ясно дали понять что денег не будет.


 Когда ставили леса по всему городу, то в горсовет подтягивали строителей и популярно объясняли, что 30% от сметы это всё, на что они могут рассчитывать. самые безумные согласились, но поработали не долго. леса стояли до выборов. потом потихоньку стали разбирать. только при чём тут Тарпан?

----------


## Скрытик

> Когда ставили леса по всему городу, то в горсовет подтягивали строителей и популярно объясняли, что 30% от сметы это всё, на что они могут рассчитывать. самые безумные согласились, но поработали не долго. леса стояли до выборов. потом потихоньку стали разбирать. только при чём тут Тарпан?


  ИНКОРовские автомобили обслуживали реставрацию. Костусев кричал что "некая" фирма начала реставрацию не дождавшись результатов тендера. Выводы умеем делать?

----------


## malyutka_e

ИНКОРовские автомобили обслуживали реставрацию. Костусев кричал что "некая" фирма начала реставрацию не дождавшись результатов тендера. Выводы умеем делать?[/QUOTE]

Даже на спине у строителей было написано "Инкор"

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Центр Резника, фото с телефона (продолжение)
> лестница второго хода, ведущая во двор, с тем же заводом изготовителем, как на той винтовой для прислуги.Эта сохранилась гораздо лучше, практически не затоптана, только кусок потолка над ней обвалился ( других фото нет, это вообще повезло, что дверь была открыта)
> потолок 2 этажа в 1 зале
> потолок над парадной лестницей
> лестница парадная


 а на втором этаже стены всё ещё разрисованы картинками для детей?

----------


## Richard

> Здание юнкерского училища было разрушено в 1941 году. На его месте было построено нынешнее здание, имеющее с предыдущим очень мало общего, кроме размеров и пропорций.


 Все-таки не могу согласиться. Здание училища горело в 41, но не разрушалось. После войны его восстановили, изменив экстерьер и инттерьер и выделив еще один этаж, но фактически это то же здание, его стены и фундамент.

----------


## brassl

Не знаю. Может я и ошибаюсь. Но изначально никто и не собирался доводить до конца реставрацию. Это последний клок шерсти с города, плюс если удастся лишние голоса доверчевых на выборах. Из каких денег можно проводить такой глобальный ремонт если бюджетникам платить нечем. Сколько трамвайщики месяцев без зарплаты сидели? Да  и остальные не лучше. И почему-то ремонт был затеян когда мэр был уже нелигитимный  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Здание юнкерского училища было разрушено в 1941 году. На его месте было построено нынешнее здание, имеющее с предыдущим очень мало общего, кроме размеров и пропорций.


 А где мало общего? Практически тоже самое, только реконструированное. Тем более Советы не стали бы мелочиться и копировать старый дизайн - не современно по тем меркам. Тогда построили бы здание как на углу Пироговской и Канатной.

----------


## VicTur

> А где мало общего? Практически тоже самое, только реконструированное. Тем более Советы не стали бы мелочиться и копировать старый дизайн - не современно по тем меркам. Тогда построили бы здание как на углу Пироговской и Канатной.


 Почему не стали бы? Например, в архитектуре нового вокзала повторён в общих чертах облик старого.

----------


## Antique

> Почему не стали бы? Например, в архитектуре нового вокзала повторён в общих чертах облик старого.


 Не то чтобы повторён, совпадают только две вещи - наличие центрального ризалита и наличие трёх арок в центральном ризалите. Больше он вроде бы ничем не напоминает стаырый. А Г-образный план в принципе единственный выход.

----------


## NordSol

может писали уже.... но сегодня я лицезрела отсутствие " 12 стула " на Дерибасовской место закрыто красивой тумбой такой с надписью - По распоряжению одесского головы Алексея Костусева - реставрация.... это конечно "малая архитектурная форма".... но странно как то, что там реставрировать?????

----------


## OdGen

Вчера по одному из телеканалов показывали снятие "12 стула" с мраморного постамента (он стал сильно шататься) и увоз его на реставрацию, которая будет проведена на средства Гриневецкого.

----------


## Сергей К

> А где мало общего? Практически тоже самое, только реконструированное. Тем более Советы не стали бы мелочиться и копировать старый дизайн - не современно по тем меркам. Тогда построили бы здание как на углу Пироговской и Канатной.


 



Ну если ЭТО - практически то же самое, то что ж тогда такое "реконструкция"? :smileflag: 
Хотя согласен на полуподвал, первый этаж и кирпичи, из которых построены стены - скорее всего они еще от первоначального здания.

----------


## malyutka_e

Если отвлечься от юнкерского училища, то можно увидеть предпоследнюю версию дома Навроцкого, которого даже советская власть не сумела изуродовать.
Дату вы видите. Это период реконструкции оперного, где я был "военным корреспондентом" :smileflag: .

----------


## Antique

> Ну если ЭТО - практически то же самое, то что ж тогда такое "реконструкция"?


 А кто говорил о реконструкции? 



> На его месте было построено нынешнее здание


 Новое здание и новые перекрытия - разные вещи. Стены остались - как может быть это другим зданием? В сравнении с новой постройкой, да это практически тоже самое.




> можно увидеть предпоследнюю версию дома Навроцкого, которого даже советская власть не сумела изуродовать


  Спасибо

----------


## Antique

> На Пастера (возле бывшего кукольного) фасад полностью закончен и леса сняты больше месяца назад. Здание смотрится очень красиво.
> Фасад школы на Ришельевской полностью закончен. Почти закончен на Дворянской, 10 и на Качинского, 5.
> Мне законченные фасады нравятся. Обидно, что город решил свернуть эту программу - глядишь, весной 2011-го получили бы красивые 52 дома в центре.


 Со двора тоже не помешало бы отреставрировать. А то одна бутафория - стоит зайти в подворотню и занавес срывается.

----------


## KEV

Я был на Пастера во дворе. Бедненько... Но восстановление зданий целиком, очевидно, не входило ни в чьи планы.

----------


## mlch

> может писали уже.... но сегодня я лицезрела отсутствие " 12 стула " на Дерибасовской место закрыто красивой тумбой такой с надписью - По распоряжению одесского головы Алексея Костусева - реставрация.... это конечно "малая архитектурная форма".... но странно как то, что там реставрировать?????


 Хорошо, что занялись им не дожидаясь, пока сам упдет.
Он шатался еще в начале ноября.
Всякий же норовит взгромоздится и сфотографироваться.  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

> Каждому зданию нужен хозяин,который будет следить за домом.А пока у нас постсовдепия,здания так и будут разрушаться.


 Нет уж. Можно вспомнить судьбы уникальных домов, отданных в частные загребущие лапы. Частнику реставрировать такой дом - самоубийство. Частнику интересно место под памятником архитектуры для втыкания небоскрёба.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот настоящая реставрация - и внутри и снаружи.

Вложение 2105354Вложение 2105355

----------


## Trs

Вот гляжу я на то, как одновременно обсуждают Центр Резника, Юнкерское, реставрацию Оперного, фасадов, 12-го стула и появляется (уже далеко не новая) мысль. Господа, вот "Аварии, несчастные случаи, резонансные события" выделились в отдельный подфорум. А почему бы нам не поднять вопрос о краеведческом подфоруме?

Удобство, на мой взгляд, очевидно - в одной теме мы обусждаем реставрацию, в другой - старые фото, в третьей - текущие события, в четвёртой - наследие под угрозой и т.п. В настоящий момент получается так - в одной теме - сразу всё, в другой - дома, домовладельцы, архитекторы и т.д. И чтобы в первой найти нужный материал приходится углубляться в пыльные листы прошлых сотен страниц.

----------


## Pumik

> А почему бы нам не поднять вопрос о краеведческом подфоруме?
> 
> Удобство, на мой взгляд, очевидно - в одной теме мы обусждаем реставрацию, в другой - старые фото, в третьей - текущие события, в четвёртой - наследие под угрозой и т.п. В настоящий момент получается так - в одной теме - сразу всё, в другой - дома, домовладельцы, архитекторы и т.д. И чтобы в первой найти нужный материал приходится углубляться в пыльные листы прошлых сотен страниц.


 было бы не плохо, ведь это Одесский форум, "тут вам скажут за всю Одессу".  И хочу обратить внимание на конкурс, brassl 119 голосов !!!

----------


## Trs

> Реставрация Оперного - просто для положительных эмоций.


 Это же ужас как меня неправильно поняли. Наоборот, чтобы такой клад не терялся - идея выражена.

----------


## mlch

Поздравляю brassl с заслуженным форумным званием "Открытие года - 2010"

----------


## brassl

Спасибо большое за поздравления. Но без помощи форумчан у меня бы ничего не получилось. 
Спасибо ВСЕМ!!!
Я надеюсь и архив мы будем пополнять с таким же энтузиазмом как голосовали  :smileflag: 

В воспоминаниях о Вертинском прочел - 
Вертинский писал: "Меня пригласили на ряд гастролей в одесский театр "Гротеск".  - 
никто не знает где находился этот театр?
там же было написано что -
 В январе 1917 года администратор *театра "Водевиль"*, располагавшегося *на углу Большой Арнаутской и Ремесленной*, пригласил малолетнего куплетиста Володю Коралли (Кемпера) принять участие в своем бенефисе.
А за место расположения Гротеска - ничего не написано.
Может кому то интересно  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> было бы не плохо, ведь это Одесский форум, "тут вам скажут за всю Одессу".  И хочу обратить внимание на конкурс, brassl 119 голосов !!!


  Не вижу никаких проблем, тем более это в моей компетенции. Название только не могу придумать.

----------


## Сергей К

кстати о близком мне Питере. Посмотрите.  Помоему - хороший ход. Может нам что-то такое сделать? Например - реклама кокого - нибудь застройщика или еще кого-то с подписью "Ура! Сегодня мы вбили еще один золотонесущий гвоздь в гроб исторической застройки Одессы!" )Это я под впечатлением от сегодняшней прогулки по любимому Французскому бульвару...)

----------


## Antique

> Не вижу никаких проблем, тем более это в моей компетенции. Название только не могу придумать.


 - История Одессы
- История города
- История города и области
- История Одессы и области
- Одесса историческая
- Краеведение

----------


## brassl

Одесса театральная (литературная) то же наверно интересно.
Я вот, к своему стыду, до недавнего времени не знал, что Марк Твен был в Одессе.
А вот что он посетил и сколько времени провел в городе пока не нашел

----------


## Pumik

может быть название оставить от этой темы "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять"
а уже подразделы все что мы теряем...
и можно еще литературную подтему, с поэзией и анонсами книг, статей и т.п.

----------


## TrinCh

> В воспоминаниях о Вертинском прочел - 
> Вертинский писал: "Меня пригласили на ряд гастролей в одесский театр "Гротеск".  - 
> никто не знает где находился этот театр?
> там же было написано что -
>  В январе 1917 года администратор *театра "Водевиль"*, располагавшегося *на углу Большой Арнаутской и Ремесленной*, пригласил малолетнего куплетиста Володю Коралли (Кемпера) принять участие в своем бенефисе.
> А за место расположения Гротеска - ничего не написано.


 есть инфо, что это Дерибасовская, 10. 

brassl, с заслуженной победой!  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Одесса театральная (литературная) то же наверно интересно.
> Я вот, к своему стыду, до недавнего времени не знал, что Марк Твен был в Одессе.
> А вот *что он посетил и сколько времени провел в городе пока не нашел*


 Это не сложно. Открываешь книгу Марка Твена "Простаки за границей" и там у него подробно все описано.
Книга вторая, глава девятая. Дело происходит в 1867 году.




> От Севастополя до Одессы часов двадцать пути; Одесса — самый северный порт на Черном море. Мы вошли сюда главным образом за углем. В Одессе сто тридцать три тысячи жителей, и она растет быстрее любого небольшого города вне Америки. Одесса открытый порт и крупнейший в Европе хлебный рынок. Одесский рейд полон кораблей. Сейчас ведутся работы по превращению открытого рейда в обширную искусственную гавань. Она будет со всех сторон окружена массивными каменными причалами, один из них будет выдаваться в море по прямой линии более чем на три тысячи футов.
> 
> Сойдя на берег, я ступил на мостовые Одессы, и впервые после долгого-долгого перерыва наконец почувствовал себя совсем как дома. По виду Одесса точь-в-точь американский город: красивые широкие улицы, да к тому же прямые; невысокие дома (в два-три этажа) — просторные, опрятные, без всяких причудливых украшений; вдоль тротуаров наша белая акация; деловая суета на улицах и в лавках; торопливые пешеходы; дома и все вокруг новенькое с иголочки, что так привычно нашему глазу; и даже густое облако пыли окутало нас словно привет с милой нашему сердцу родины, — так что мы едва не пролили благодарную слезу, едва удержались от крепкого словца, как то освящено добрым американским обычаем. Куда ни погляди, вправо, влево, — везде перед нами Америка! Ничто не напоминает нам, что мы в России. Мы прошлись немного, упиваясь знакомой картиной, — но вот перед нами выросла церковь, пролетка с кучером на козлах, — и баста! — иллюзии как не бывало. Купол церкви увенчан стройным шпилем и закругляется к основанию, напоминая перевернутую репу, а на кучере надето что-то вроде длинной нижней юбки без обручей. Все это заграничное, и экипажи тоже выглядят непривычно, но все уже наслышаны об этих диковинках, и я не стану их описывать.
> 
> Пароход должен был простоять здесь всего сутки, чтобы запастись углем; из путеводителей мы с радостью узнали, что в Одессе совершенно нечего осматривать, — итак, перед нами целый свободный день, спешить некуда и можно сколько угодно бродить по городу и наслаждаться бездельем. Мы слонялись по базарам и с неодобрением отзывались о нелепых и удивительных нарядах крестьян из дальних деревень, изучали жителей города, насколько это возможно по внешнему виду, и в довершение всех удовольствий до отвала наелись мороженым. В пути мы не часто лакомимся мороженым, и уж дорвавшись до него — кутим вовсю. Дома мы никогда не соблазнялись мороженым, но теперь взираем на него с восторгом, ибо в этих пышущих жаром восточных странах его не часто встретишь.
> 
> Нам попались всего-навсего два памятника, и это тоже было истинное благодеяние. Один — бронзовая статуя герцога де Ришелье, внучатого племянника прославленного кардинала. Он стоит над морем на широком красивом проспекте, а от его подножья вниз к гавани спускается гигантская каменная лестница — в ней двести ступеней, каждая пятидесяти футов длиной, и через каждые двадцать ступеней — просторная площадка. Это великолепная лестница, и когда люди взбираются по ней, они кажутся издали просто муравьями. Я упоминаю об этой статуе и лестнице потому, что у них есть своя история. Ришелье основал Одессу, отечески заботился о ней, посвятил ей свой изобретательный ум, умел мудро рассудить, что послужит ей на благо, не скупясь отдавал ей свое богатство, привел ее к подлинному процветанию, так что она, пожалуй, еще сравняется с величайшими городами Старого Света, на собственные деньги выстроил эту великолепную лестницу и... И что же! Люди, для которых он столько сделал, равнодушно смотрели, как он однажды спускался по этим самым ступеням, — он был стар, беден, у него ничего не осталось, — и никто не помог ему. А когда много лет спустя он умер в Севастополе, почти нищий, всеми забытый, они устроили собрание, щедро жертвовали по подписке и вскоре воздвигли этот прекрасный памятник — подлинное произведение искусства — и назвали его именем одну из главных улиц города. Это напоминает мне слова матери Роберта Бернса, — когда ему воздвигли величественный памятник, она сказала: «Ах, Робби, ты просил у людей хлеба, а они тебе подали камень».


 Рассуждения о Ришелье и исторические ошибки оставим на совести молодого Сэмуэля Клименса, которому некогда было уточнять и проверять информацию.  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Итак, предлагаю концепцию.
(на названии "Краеведческая кофейня" настаивать не буду)

1. Эта тема закрывается и действует исключительно как архив.
2. В новом подфоруме открываются ключевые темы
- (что-то о находках исторических примечательностей - витражей, например)
- Под угрозой
- Реставрация
- Старые открытки и фотографии (там же - атрибуция мест съёмки)
- Поиск информации и фото
- Наши встречи
-
предлагаем темы далее.
3. "Дома Одессы (...)" продолжают свою работу
4. "Фотозагадки: история и современность" продолжают свою работу (хотя что-то там заглохло всё)

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Поздравляю BRASSL!
Собиралась добавить тему Реставрация, но Trs уже внес эту тему в свою концепцию. Предлагаю тему по памятникам.
По реставрации. В ностальгической теме форума о 80-х годах вспомнили о памятнике разработчику эсперанто Л.М.Заменгофу, до недавнего времени находящемуся во дворе на Дерибасовской, 3. Есть ли возможность узнать судьбу этого памятника, есть информация, что он находится на реставрации.

----------


## vieanna

Поздравляю BRASSL!
Очень хорошая идея создать отдельную ветку, поддерживаю. Что касается тем, возможно, было бы интересно разбить и по временным промежуткам - какие-то материалы от основания Одессы, скажем, до конца Х1Х века, от 100-летия Одессы до 14 года, в советские годы до войны, война и после.. чтобы было удобнее?
"Краеведческая кофейня" очень хорошо... Trs, вообще идея замечательная

----------


## OdGen

поздравляю BRASSL с заслуженной победой!!!
Где будем отмечать Вашу победу в номинации?

----------


## OdGen

> По реставрации. В ностальгической теме форума о 80-х годах вспомнили о памятнике разработчику эсперанто Л.М.Заменгофу, до недавнего времени находящемуся во дворе на Дерибасовской, 3. Есть ли возможность узнать судьбу этого памятника, есть информация, что он находится на реставрации.


 Опять?! Памятник Заменгофу уже снимали для реставрации (кажется, это было в 2009 году), но потом поставили на место. Этой осенью я его видел, по крайней мере.

----------


## brassl

> поздравляю BRASSL с заслуженной победой!!!
> Где будем отмечать Вашу победу в номинации?


  Вопрос застал меня врасплох  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

А зря. Ведь над ним нужно было задуматься уже в процессе голосования  :smileflag: ))).

----------


## mlch

> Итак, предлагаю концепцию.
> (на названии "Краеведческая кофейня" настаивать не буду)
> 
> 1. Эта тема закрывается и действует исключительно как архив.
> 2. В новом подфоруме открываются ключевые темы
> - (что-то о находках исторических примечательностей - витражей, например)
> - Под угрозой
> - Реставрация
> - Старые открытки и фотографии (там же - атрибуция мест съёмки)
> ...


 Я бы предложил еще тему "Одесситы"
Такая, или подобная, уже есть - "Люди прославившие наш город" Можно развивать ее.

----------


## Сергей К

brassl, с победой!  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

brassl, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!
Жду открытия веток. Плохо, что в этой ветке очень много ценного и полезного. Но вот кто разгребёт это всё - бооольшой вопрос.

----------


## Скрытик

С названием все еще думаем. Разгрести не сложно - будуте сюда выкладывать ссылки на темы, которые упустим сначала, я буду переносить.

Может "Одесса - история и современность"?

----------


## Trs

Пока что туда уезжают эти, да?
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=14185
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=59520

----------


## victor.odessa

> В воспоминаниях о Вертинском прочел - 
> Вертинский писал: "Меня пригласили на ряд гастролей в одесский театр "Гротеск".  - 
> никто не знает где находился этот театр?
> Может кому то интересно


 Где находился Гротеск не знаю, но свой последний концерт в Одессе Александр Вертинский давал в иллюзионе "Сорренто" на Градоначальнической,8.

----------


## victor.odessa

> там же было написано что -
>  В январе 1917 года администратор *театра "Водевиль"*, располагавшегося *на углу Большой Арнаутской и Ремесленной*, пригласил малолетнего куплетиста Володю Коралли (Кемпера) принять участие в своем бенефисе.
> Может кому то интересно


 Уважаемый brassl в качестве подарка примите автобиографию Коралли В. Сердце, отданное эстраде. Я думаю, что её с большим удовольствием прочитают наши форумчане.
http://www.belousenko.com/books/art/koralli_heart.pdf

----------


## TrinCh

вот по поводу театра "Гротеск" из биографии Ю. Олеши.

_На обложке “Мельпомены” 1918 года регулярно появляется реклама театра-кабаре “Гротеск”, разместившегося на Дерибасовской, 10 (дирекция, точнее, арендатор — Л. Кушер). В рубрике “Театральная жизнь в Одессе” сообщается: “Театром “Гротеск” приняты к постановке три пьесы поэта Юрия Олеши “Рассказ о Праксителе”, “Нарцисс” и интермедия “Сон кокетки”” [33]. Через несколько номеров вновь повторено: “Театром “Гротеск” принята к постановке <...> пьеса Юр. Олеши “Рассказ о Праксителе”” [34]. О двух других здесь не упоминается. Вскоре “Фигаро” сообщает: “В театре “Гротеск” начались гастроли исполнителя оригинального жанра сценок из детской жизни П.Е. Лопухина. В 9-й цикл вошли миниатюры: “Бабы”, “В былое время”, “Сатир и нимфа”, “Суд Соломона”, “Дамы”, изящная пьеска поэта Юр. Олеши “Нарцисс”” [35]. Кроме названий этих трех драматических миниатюр мемуары современников донесли до нас заголовок еще одной комедии — “Двор короля поэтов” [36].

Это и были первые шаги Олеши в драматургии, о которых ничего более неизвестно — ни сюжеты пьес, ни то, были ли они в итоге поставлены._

----------


## malyutka_e

Предлагаю 13.01.2011 считать Днем победы* brassl* и отмечать его каждый год шампанским и фейерверком. :smileflag:  В дальнейшем устраивать парад краеведов на Куликовом поле.
Поздравляю !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> Опять?! Памятник Заменгофу уже снимали для реставрации (кажется, это было в 2009 году), но потом поставили на место. Этой осенью я его видел, по крайней мере.


  Вот и узнали судьбу! Спасибо. Сама давно там не была, этот вопрос был задан в упомянутой теме, никто не смог дать достоверную информацию.

----------


## malyutka_e

Я так понял, что среди нас есть знатоки Питера. По этому поводу у меня вопрос. Посмотрите здесь: http://malyutka-e.livejournal.com/

----------


## polvnic

> Вот гляжу я на то, как одновременно обсуждают Центр Резника, Юнкерское, реставрацию Оперного, фасадов, 12-го стула и появляется (уже далеко не новая) мысль. Господа, вот "Аварии, несчастные случаи, резонансные события" выделились в отдельный подфорум. А почему бы нам не поднять вопрос о краеведческом подфоруме?
> 
> Удобство, на мой взгляд, очевидно - в одной теме мы обусждаем реставрацию, в другой - старые фото, в третьей - текущие события, в четвёртой - наследие под угрозой и т.п. В настоящий момент получается так - в одной теме - сразу всё, в другой - дома, домовладельцы, архитекторы и т.д. И чтобы в первой найти нужный материал приходится углубляться в пыльные листы прошлых сотен страниц.


 Мне, новичку, трудно спорить с Грандами форума. Но разве это не удовольствие "углубляться в пыльные листы прошлых сотен страниц"? Располземся все по узким интересам, пропадет дух товарищества, который вроди бы зарождается здесь. Открыл три странички и узнал о реставрации зданий, гастролях Вертинского, путешествиях Твена, посидел на 13-м стуле, прошелся по родным улицам - подышал Одесским  Воздухом.

----------


## brassl

Со Старым Новым Годом!  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Мне, новичку, трудно спорить с Грандами форума. Но разве это не удовольствие "углубляться в пыльные листы прошлых сотен страниц"?


 Тяжеловато читать такую длинную тему  и приходиться принимать информацию в той стихийной очерёдности, в которой она опубликована. Также сложно найти то, о чём писали ранее. Вопросы которые задаются через пару дней уходят в небытие, на них наслаиваются десятки сообщений.




> Со Старым Новым Годом! 
> Вложение 2108213


 И Вас так же! И поздравляю с победой!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Со Старым Новым Годом! 
> Вложение 2108213


  Фельдман, это фамилия Николая I-го?

----------


## brassl

А Ви разве не знали?  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> И Вас так же! И поздравляю с победой!


 И от меня поздравления прими!

----------


## malyutka_e

"А Ви разве не знали? "

Я знал, но не догадывался. Со старым Новым годом всех !
Сергей, еще по 150 шампанского и все.

----------


## Pumik

Тоже ж хочу поздравить всех со старым Новым Годом! 
*brassl*а поздравляю с победой! 
Подарок (Жуковского, 11)

----------


## mlch

> Фельдман, это фамилия Николая I-го?


 Нет. Великого князя Николая Николаевича.

----------


## Tefush

Елки-палки позволю себе еще раз влезть в эту тему. Ну что вы тут обсуждаете? Одесса - это ее дух, это атмосфера, это культура и традиции, которые создавались долгие десятилетия. Одесса потеряла свой дух вместе с отъездом отсюда коренных замшелых одесситов. В большинстве своем - евреев. Сейчас они все в Израиле, Германии, Канаде, США. Что осталось от Одессы, так это только архитектура. Но камни, песок и красивые фасады - это не Одесса, это просто камни, песок и фасад. Это не понимают разве что приезжие, которым не открылся дух Одессы и которые вообще не понимают о чем этот город говорит, точнее говорил. 

Ну смешно ей богу смотреть как ковыряют здесь эти старые фотографии, книги какие-то желтые. Кому это всё надо, если нет одесской атмосферы, духа? Я говорил с сотнями бывших одесситов и всегда при встрече я отчетливо пониманию, что Одесса - это не камни и дома, это - люди. Люди, которых здесь больше нет. 



И еще по этой теме, ох как иногда мне противно как какой-то приезжий начинает плагиатить одесскую речь. Выворачивает.

----------


## Maksy

> Елки-палки позволю себе еще раз влезть в эту тему. Ну что вы тут обсуждаете? Одесса - это ее дух, это атмосфера, это культура и традиции, которые создавались долгие десятилетия. Одесса потеряла свой дух вместе с отъездом отсюда коренных замшелых одесситов. В большинстве своем - евреев. Сейчас они все в Израиле, Германии, Канаде, США. Что осталось от Одессы, так это только архитектура. Но камни, песок и красивые фасады - это не Одесса, это просто камни, песок и фасад. Это не понимают разве что приезжие, которым не открылся дух Одессы и которые вообще не понимают о чем этот город говорит, точнее говорил. 
> 
> Ну смешно ей богу смотреть как ковыряют здесь эти старые фотографии, книги какие-то желтые. Кому это всё надо, если нет одесской атмосферы, духа? Я говорил с сотнями бывших одесситов и всегда при встрече я отчетливо пониманию, что Одесса - это не камни и дома, это - люди. Люди, которых здесь больше нет. 
> 
> 
> 
> И еще по этой теме, ох как иногда мне противно как какой-то приезжий начинает плагиатить одесскую речь. Выворачивает.


 О! вот это правильно! давайте нафиг забудем всё, загоним десяток бульдозеров и снесём всё, плюс сожжём библиотеку, городской архив, и откажемся от звания город герой.
А заживём то сразу как хорошо...
У меня только вопрос - А ЧЕГО вы ДО СИХ ПОР ЗДЕСЬ?

----------


## Скрытик

Да мы с первого раза поняли что для Вас Одесса это уехавшие евреи  :smileflag: 
Одесса может не открыться разве то озабоченным идиотам. И сколько ее не хоронили она все еще живет.
С уважением, понаехавший в 1980м году.

Был на дне рождения у Игоря Потоцкого месяц назад и скажу что Одесса жила, живет и будет жить, пока живы ее жители. Всегда такие разные. И бандиты с контрабандистами формировали ауру Одессы, так и наше время вносит свои коррективы.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Елки-палки позволю себе еще раз влезть в эту тему. Ну что вы тут обсуждаете? Одесса - это ее дух, это атмосфера, это культура и традиции, которые создавались долгие десятилетия. Одесса потеряла свой дух вместе с отъездом отсюда коренных замшелых одесситов. В большинстве своем - евреев. Сейчас они все в Израиле, Германии, Канаде, США. Что осталось от Одессы, так это только архитектура. Но камни, песок и красивые фасады - это не Одесса, это просто камни, песок и фасад. Это не понимают разве что приезжие, которым не открылся дух Одессы и которые вообще не понимают о чем этот город говорит, точнее говорил. 
> 
> Ну смешно ей богу смотреть как ковыряют здесь эти старые фотографии, книги какие-то желтые. Кому это всё надо, если нет одесской атмосферы, духа? Я говорил с сотнями бывших одесситов и всегда при встрече я отчетливо пониманию, что Одесса - это не камни и дома, это - люди. Люди, которых здесь больше нет. 
> 
> 
> 
> И еще по этой теме, ох как иногда мне противно как какой-то приезжий начинает плагиатить одесскую речь. Выворачивает.


 Я не имею желания Вас учить жизни. Это бесполезно. Но дельный совет один дам. Создайте на форуме тему "Жизнь истинных одесситов в Израиле". И не крутите нам мозги.

----------


## Скрытик

Скорее в Измаиле. В Израиле любят Одессу, у меня там много друзей  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Елки-палки позволю себе еще раз влезть в эту тему.


 А смысл?

----------


## brassl

> Елки-палки позволю себе еще раз влезть в эту тему. Ну что вы тут обсуждаете? Одесса - это ее дух, это атмосфера, это культура и традиции, которые создавались долгие десятилетия. Одесса потеряла свой дух вместе с отъездом отсюда коренных замшелых одесситов. В большинстве своем - евреев. Сейчас они все в Израиле, Германии, Канаде, США. Что осталось от Одессы, так это только архитектура. Но камни, песок и красивые фасады - это не Одесса, это просто камни, песок и фасад. Это не понимают разве что приезжие, которым не открылся дух Одессы и которые вообще не понимают о чем этот город говорит, точнее говорил. 
> 
> Ну смешно ей богу смотреть как ковыряют здесь эти старые фотографии, книги какие-то желтые. Кому это всё надо, если нет одесской атмосферы, духа? Я говорил с сотнями бывших одесситов и всегда при встрече я отчетливо пониманию, что Одесса - это не камни и дома, это - люди. Люди, которых здесь больше нет. 
> 
> 
> 
> И еще по этой теме, ох как иногда мне противно как какой-то приезжий начинает плагиатить одесскую речь. Выворачивает.


 Я редко влезаю в такого рода дисскусии.
Что значит "люди которых больше нет"? Да Вы правы, многих нет, мои дедушка и бабушка умерли, лежат на одесском кладбище, и я от них никуда не уеду. Значит есть Я, моя семья,  наши друзья, в том числе и очень старые евреи которые никуда не уехали, а так же   евреи которые лучше б уехали и глаза б мои их не видели, и это к сожалению не зависит от национальной принадлежности, а зависит только от человеческой "сучности". Есть люди которые собираются здесь на форуме, их семьи, мы живем в нашем любимом городе, нам интересна его история, что б было что рассказать своим детям. Или это для Вас не люди? А кто Вы такой?
Извините за сумбур. Накипело. 
У mlch, сейчас прочитал, короче сказано и правильней  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> А смысл?


  Доказать то мы не Одесситы. Правильные это те кто уехали...

----------


## Tefush

Смешно, честное слово. Хвала и честь, конечно же, тем, кто любит Одессу, но разговор будет о том, как пахнет роза с теми, кто ее в глаза не видел. И главное: Одесса без евреев - не Одесса. Это как тело лишить души, вытащить из него душу. Кому эта догма не понятна, тот вообще не может за Одессу говорить ничего.

----------


## Скрытик

Думаю что лучший способ борьбы с троллями это полный игнор.

----------


## Tefush

*Скрытик*
А я вроде и не пытался никому ничего доказывать. Одессит - это дух, если в контексте темы, но уж никак не приезжий, неважно еврей или нет.

----------


## Tefush

> Думаю что лучший способ борьбы с троллями это полный игнор.


 Да ради Бога, писать больше не буду вот и всё.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да ради Бога, писать больше не буду вот и всё.


 Нарушу свой принцип. А что умного Вы за 2 прихода в эту тему написали? Поставили евреев выше остальных?
Сравните с количеством информации, которую каждый посетитель этой темы оставил!
Хотите то бы Вас уважали - уважайте других.

----------


## Tefush

*Скрытик*
Вы слишком эгоцентрично воспринимаете мнение чужого человека. Я не убеждаю никого, извольте. Мне вообще непонятно почему тут люди вообще все так думают. Всё действительно замыкается на евреях. Без них Одесса - не Одесса. Но раз тут не приняты такие разговоры, то не буду продолжать. Скрытик, евреи не выше, евреи - это дух Одессы. И если это не понятно, то говорить дальше нет смысла. При всем моем уважении ко всем вам. Видимо многие из вас мало побывали в одесских квартирах, в одессикх семьях, в одесских двориках. Может не сделали правильных выводов. Наверное у нас всех разное понятие "одессит". У меня оно видимо совсем другое. Я тоже не одессит, при том, что все корни одесские. Но дальше объяснять не буду. Вам чужда такая точка зрения и будет только агрессия.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Смешно, честное слово. Хвала и честь, конечно же, тем, кто любит Одессу, но разговор будет о том, как пахнет роза с теми, кто ее в глаза не видел. И главное: Одесса без евреев - не Одесса. Это как тело лишить души, вытащить из него душу. Кому эта догма не понятна, тот вообще не может за Одессу говорить ничего.


 По-моему роль евреев в истории Одессы несколько преувеличена. Не меньший (а может быть и больший) вклад в процветание города внесли и русские, и немцы , и греки, и украинцы, и турки, и молдаване, итальянцы. Вспомните историю Одессы, посмотрите на фамилии собственников домов, приютов, *промышленников*, *меценатов*, фамилии архитекторов, наконец. Эти люди создавали образ и славу Одессы. Так что евреи это только 1/10 часть души города, но не больше.
Но увы, сейчас нам рассказывают, что была только бандитская и еврейская Одесса,забывая и унижая свой город, который когда-то был четвертым в Российской империи.  Грустно девицы, но надо отдать должное евреям - они умеют делать себе рекламу, а другие нет.

----------


## mlch

> *Скрытик*
> Вы слишком эгоцентрично воспринимаете мнение чужого человека. Я не убеждаю никого, извольте. Мне вообще непонятно почему тут люди вообще все так думают. Всё действительно замыкается на евреях. Без них Одесса - не Одесса. Но раз тут не приняты такие разговоры, то не буду продолжать. Скрытик, евреи не выше, евреи - это дух Одессы. И если это не понятно, то говорить дальше нет смысла. При всем моем уважении ко всем вам. Видимо многие из вас мало побывали в одесских квартирах, в одессикх семьях, в одесских двориках. Может не сделали правильных выводов. Наверное у нас всех разное понятие "одессит". У меня оно видимо совсем другое. Я тоже не одессит, при том, что все корни одесские. Но дальше объяснять не буду. Вам чужда такая точка зрения и будет только агрессия.


 Без всякой агрессии. Что сказать-то хотел?  :smileflag: 
Если тебя наши "ковыряния в старых фотографиях" не устраивают - не стоит сюда заходить и уж, тем более, писать.
Если же цель - участников этой темы "отвратить" от этого "ковыряния" то поздно, батенька. Тут народ, большей частью, вышел из детскосадовско-пеленочного возраста. И менять в 25 - 40 - 50 и более лет  кому-то мировоззрение практически не возможно.
***
И еще. Если ты считаешь, что вся Одесса только в Хайфе, на Брайтоне и на кладбищах, так я тебя разочарую - не все согласны с этой точкой зрения. В том числе и в той же Хайфе и на Брайтоне. Информация проверенная. Я с ними на связи  :smileflag:

----------


## Tefush

*malyutka_e*

Может 8/10 часть души? Ничего не путаете? Сейчас то возможно и 1/100. 

Вы тоже не улавливаете то, что я хочу объяснить. Рекламу никто не делает. Мы не говорим о градостроительстве, хотя евреев и там была масса. Имеется ввиду простая жизнь простых одесситов. Которые для города может ничего и не сделали, да даже и насрали в нем прилично, но жили там, здравствовали, представляли собой образ коренных одесситов и в 75-ом уехали в Хайфу. О тете Циле с Пиней я говорю, а не о меценатах.

----------


## Antique

> Что осталось от Одессы, так это только архитектура. Но камни, песок и красивые фасады - это не Одесса, это просто камни, песок и фасад. Это не понимают разве что приезжие, которым не открылся дух Одессы и которые вообще не понимают о чем этот город говорит, точнее говорил. 
> 
> Ну смешно ей богу смотреть как ковыряют здесь эти старые фотографии, книги какие-то желтые. Кому это всё надо, если нет одесской атмосферы, духа? Я говорил с сотнями бывших одесситов и всегда при встрече я отчетливо пониманию, что Одесса - это не камни и дома, это - люди. Люди, которых здесь больше нет.


 Глупости. Ничего вы не понимаете. Архитектура выражает характер среды в которой построена, передаёт образ мышления жителей. Люди умирают, а камни остаются храня память о прошлом времени и формируя мышление следующих поколений.

----------


## brassl

> *malyutka_e*
> 
> Может 8/10 часть души? Ничего не путаете? Сейчас то возможно и 1/100. 
> 
> Вы тоже не улавливаете то, что я хочу объяснить. Рекламу никто не делает. Мы не говорим о градостроительстве, хотя евреев и там была масса. Имеется ввиду простая жизнь простых одесситов. Которые для города может ничего и не сделали, да даже и насрали в нем прилично, но жили там, здравствовали, представляли собой образ коренных одесситов и в 75-ом уехали в Хайфу. О тете Циле с Пиней я говорю, а не о меценатах.


 Да, хорошо было раньше при царе Иване Грозном, а сейчас что.... и люди не те  и образ не тот :smileflag:  
сколько Вам лет?  :smileflag: 
Я про то что весь мир давно в 21 веке, и Одесса то же. А сохраняем и изучаем мы историю. Потому как интересно  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

хорошее средство от троллей

----------


## Pumik

> Итак, предлагаю концепцию.
> (на названии "Краеведческая кофейня" настаивать не буду)
> 
> 1. Эта тема закрывается и действует исключительно как архив.
> 2. В новом подфоруме открываются ключевые темы
> - (что-то о находках исторических примечательностей - витражей, например)
> - Под угрозой
> - Реставрация
> - Старые открытки и фотографии (там же - атрибуция мест съёмки)
> ...


 



> Имеется ввиду простая жизнь простых одесситов. Которые для города может ничего и не сделали, да даже и насрали в нем прилично, но жили там, здравствовали, представляли собой образ коренных одесситов и в 75-ом уехали в Хайфу. О тете Циле с Пиней я говорю, а не о меценатах.


 кстати, а может назвать раздел "Одесский дворик", у нас ведь тут свой "двор" и только за Одессу.

----------


## София Павловна

> *malyutka_e*
> 
> Может 8/10 часть души? Ничего не путаете? Сейчас то возможно и 1/100. 
> 
> Вы тоже не улавливаете то, что я хочу объяснить. Рекламу никто не делает. Мы не говорим о градостроительстве, хотя евреев и там была масса. Имеется ввиду простая жизнь простых одесситов. Которые для города может ничего и не сделали, да даже и насрали в нем прилично, но жили там, здравствовали, представляли собой образ коренных одесситов и в 75-ом уехали в Хайфу. О тете Циле с Пиней я говорю, а не о меценатах.


 Эм....если бы не меценаты, то этой темы может и не было бы никогда, и Тёти и Дяди жили бы где-то в Кукуево ... И город НАШ именно такой, лучший на земле, не потому что тут жили евреи, а в том, что будучи портом, сюда съезжались множество национальностей, каждая из которых, в последствии, привнесла в жизнь города какие-то свои особенности. И весь колорит Одессы, её уникальность в том, что каждый, будь-то еврей,немец или русский, находит частичку чего-то родного. И в архитектуре в первую очередь. 
Впервые в жизни,слышу такое оскорбление, в адрес родного,любимого и единственного на Земле Города!

----------


## Antique

> Смешно, честное слово. Хвала и честь, конечно же, тем, кто любит Одессу, но разговор будет о том, как пахнет роза с теми, кто ее в глаза не видел. И главное: Одесса без евреев - не Одесса. Это как тело лишить души, вытащить из него душу. Кому эта догма не понятна, тот вообще не может за Одессу говорить ничего.


 Одесса уже в конце 19-го века была не Одессой и наличие Евреев не помогло. Вы опоздали на сотню лет




> Эм....если бы не меценаты, то этой темы может и не было бы никогда, и Тёти и Дяди жили бы где-то в Кукуево ... И город НАШ именно такой, лучший на земле, не потому что тут жили евреи, а в том, что будучи портом, сюда съезжались множество национальностей, каждая из которых, в последствии, привнесла в жизнь города какие-то свои особенности.


 Без греков возможно Одесса была бы не так успешна в хлебной торговле, и тогда  Одесса была бы на уровне Херсона или Николаева, а без трудолюбивых немцев не удалось бы быстро освоить пустынную степь.

----------


## Сергей К

> Одесса уже в конце 19-го века была не Одессой и наличие Евреев не помогло. Вы опоздали на сотню лет


 Точно! Одессы нет с ХIX века! Как это я не заметил раньше! Афигеть. А тут еще евреи уехали. Кранты...
Завязываем короче с историей так как её нет. Насколько  я понял. Потому что Евреи уехали. 


P.S.
Вот мне очень понравилось предложение/дополнение о "Наших встречах" Как то народ не отреагировал. Предлагаю повысить 
сознательность и таки организовать подобные мероприятия)

P.S. Всех Со Старым Новым Годом!!!

----------


## Trs

Не кормите тролля. Господа, вам так нужен кто-то, кому вы будете доказывать, что вы - одесситы?

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> *malyutka_e*
> 
> Может 8/10 часть души? Ничего не путаете? Сейчас то возможно и 1/100. 
> 
> Вы тоже не улавливаете то, что я хочу объяснить. Рекламу никто не делает. Мы не говорим о градостроительстве, хотя евреев и там была масса. Имеется ввиду простая жизнь простых одесситов. Которые для города может ничего и не сделали, да даже и насрали в нем прилично, но жили там, здравствовали, представляли собой образ коренных одесситов и в 75-ом уехали в Хайфу. О тете Циле с Пиней я говорю, а не о меценатах.


 Итальянцы,французы,греки,болгары,Русские,Немцы и украинцы.......ну и евреи конечно.Меня всегда поражало то как одни люди выдают несуществующее за действительное.И насчет духа........В Бердичеве до революции жило до 90%евреев..................Вы когда нибудь слышали о духе Бердичева? :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Смешно, честное слово. Хвала и честь, конечно же, тем, кто любит Одессу, но разговор будет о том, как пахнет роза с теми, кто ее в глаза не видел. И главное: Одесса без евреев - не Одесса. Это как тело лишить души, вытащить из него душу. Кому эта догма не понятна, тот вообще не может за Одессу говорить ничего.


  А кто сказал что в Одессе нет евреев? В Одессе несколько еврейских общин, по данным еврейского всемирного сайта, в Одессе сейчас проживает около 40000 евреев, многие возвращаются. Работают три синагоги, новый - большой Еврейский культурный центр "Бейт Гранд", музей еврейской Одессы, несколько общеобразовательных школ, община прогрессивного иудаизма и т.д. Так что нам тут рассказывать? Одесса (одесский дух) не уехала вместе с эмиграцией  или алиёй. В Одессе достаточно людей наделанных харизмой одессизма, вопрос в другом - можно ли считать одесситами людей уехавших за рубеж по политическим или экономическим причинам, но которые никогда не интересовались прошлым Одессы, её настоящим и будущем?
Я часто бываю за рубежом и встречаюсь с одесситами в разных странах в том числе и в Израиле, когда мне начинают рассказывать люди уехавшие лет 20 назад, что вот они уехали, а в Одессе одно быдло осталось, Одесса развалилась и т.д. Я всегда спрашиваю - у вас родственники, друзья, остались? Обычно отвечают - Да, - и что? Вы понимаете что оскорбляете своих родственников и   друзей?  - Ой, простите. А потом на поверку такие выходцы из Одессы (одесситами их назвать уже сложно), даже не знают где находится Дом Колодец, Дом Стена, пляж Лермонтовский или синагога на Пересыпи (единственная при СССР) и т.д. Есть и другие - которые тяжело переживают разлуку, очень нежно и тепло относятся к Одессе и одесситам и ловят любые весточки с Родины.
И ещё, тут про меценатов речь шла, ну так ответьте себе - готовы ли вы пожертвовать свои личные средства на восстановление Бродской синагоги? Сетовать и говорить могут многие, ведь (пусть простят меня модераторы)" 3,14--еть  - не мешки ворочить".

P.S. перечитывая вспомнил фразу услышанную много лет назад - "Можно выдворить еврея из Одессы, но не выдворить Одессу из еврея", всегда добавляю - "особенно если её там нет, а если есть - это здорово."

*Все твердят: "Одесса—это мама!".
Говорят: "Я в гости еду к ней!"
А она встречает нас желанно.
Словно не прощалися мы с ней.
Мы же одесситы "молодые"!
Мы же ей нужны как никогда.
Разве не зовут места родные?
Как уехать можно навсегда!
Уезжаем мы - она тоскует,
Но в душе страдаем больше мы.
Только море Черное бушует,
По ночам в моменты тишины.
Предали Одессу мы и море.
Океан теперь родным нам стал.
Только лишь в душе таится горе.
Что Одессу-маму я предал.
Эх, друзья, подруги дорогие!
Вы поймите боль мою и страсть.
Снятся часто мне места родные.
Как бы мне туда на миг попасть.
И к словам моим, не придирайтесь,
Без Одессы не могу я жить.
Одесситы стран всех, возвращайтесь!
Как Одессу можно не любить?*

Шабат Шалом, зайт мир гизынт.

----------


## VicTur

> Вот мне очень понравилось предложение/дополнение о "Наших встречах" Как то народ не отреагировал. Предлагаю повысить 
> сознательность и таки организовать подобные мероприятия)
> 
> P.S. Всех Со Старым Новым Годом!!!


 Поддерживаю.

----------


## VicTur

> А кто сказал что в Одессе нет евреев? В Одессе несколько еврейских общин, по данным еврейского всемирного сайта, в Одессе сейчас проживает около 40000 евреев, многие возвращаются. Работают три синагоги, новый - большой Еврейский культурный центр "Бейт Гранд", музей еврейской Одессы, несколько общеобразовательных школ, община прогрессивного иудаизма и т.д. Так что нам тут рассказывать? Одесса (одесский дух) не уехала вместе с эмиграцией  или алиёй. В Одессе достаточно людей наделанных харизмой одессизма, вопрос в другом - можно ли считать одесситами людей уехавших за рубеж по политическим или экономическим причинам, но которые никогда не интересовались прошлым Одессы, её настоящим и будущем?
> Я часто бываю за рубежом и встречаюсь с одесситами в разных странах в том числе и в Израиле, когда мне начинают рассказывать люди уехавшие лет 20 назад, что вот они уехали, а в Одессе одно быдло осталось, Одесса развалилась и т.д. Я всегда спрашиваю - у вас родственники, друзья, остались? Обычно отвечают - Да, - и что? Вы понимаете что оскорбляете своих родственников и   друзей?  - Ой, простите. А потом на поверку такие выходцы из Одессы (одесситами их назвать уже сложно), даже не знают где находится Дом Колодец, Дом Стена, пляж Лермонтовский или синагога на Пересыпи (единственная при СССР) и т.д. Есть и другие - которые тяжело переживают разлуку, очень нежно и тепло относятся к Одессе и одесситам и ловят любые весточки с Родины.


 Не стоит спорить с этим человеком. Он явно неадекватен.
Кстати, а где находится «дом-колодец»?

----------


## VicTur

> И насчет духа........В Бердичеве до революции жило до 90%евреев..................Вы когда нибудь слышали о духе Бердичева?


 Уверен, что в Бердичеве (как и в любом городе) есть своя неповторимая атмосфера и свой дух. Просто он гораздо меньше растиражирован.

----------


## vieanna

> Кстати, а где находится «дом-колодец»?


 Польская, 5 / Польский Спуск, 10 - за углом от Дерибасовской.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не стоит спорить с этим человеком. Он явно неадекватен.
> Кстати, а где находится «дом-колодец»?


  Польская 5, о vieanna уже ответила, спасибо.

----------


## VicTur

> Польская, 5 / Польский Спуск, 10 - за углом от Дерибасовской.


 А, так я ж прекрасно его знаю. Это один из нескольких проходных дворов в том районе.

----------


## Antique

> Точно! Одессы нет с ХIX века! Как это я не заметил раньше! Афигеть. А тут еще евреи уехали. Кранты...


 по логике цитируемого

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Надо поблагодарить тролля... Вызвал такие эмоции! С удовольствием прочитала все ответы, наполненные такой замечательной энергетикой!

----------


## brassl

Есть совсем немного дополнений  :smileflag: . Заходите
Добавил папку ОДЕССА ТЕАТРАЛЬНАЯ (афиши, програмки и т.д.), спасибо victor.odessa за книгу.

----------


## A_P

Кто умеет вырезать из старых фильмов кадры? Посмотрите фильм «Дежа вю», действие которого происходит в Одессе. Правда, он не такой уж и старый (1988 г.), но фильм приятный и есть несколько хороших видов

----------


## Mirabo

Тема диалога - "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять (*)" ... Хорошая тема!
Я только что шёл домой по Преображенской и Софиевской. С 7-ми недореставрированных домов снимали леса. Теперь они стоят как раненые, с ободранной шкурой, избитые звери. Куски законченной реставрации резко контрастируют с оббитыми участками, которых так и не коснулся шпатель. За зиму, наверняка, всё это набухнет и развалится ещё больше. А ведь это архитектурная гордость города... Это сердце города...
Я не хочу слышать, что кто-то, что-то не так подписывал и не так заключал тендеры!!! Историки не вспомнят через 50 лет фамилий: Ворохаев, Кучук, Костусев или Матковский и пр. Наши потомки будут искать старые фотографии XX и начала XXI века, в надежде узнать, как выглядели эти шедевры Бернардацци, Гонсиоровского или Оттона. А живых домов они могут уже не увидеть. Я шёл и плакал. Я взрослый, сорокалетний мужик плакал... Впервые в жизни я хотел идти убивать... Господи, прости!

----------


## Antique

> Посмотрите фильм «Дежа вю»


 Я думаю, что такой известный фильм смотрели все  :smileflag:

----------


## A_P

> Я думаю, что такой известный фильм смотрели все


 Естественно,  уважаемый *Antique*, но Карантинная крепость в парке Шевченко  30 лет назад выглядела лучше, чем сейчас  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Тема диалога - "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять (*)" ... Хорошая тема!
> Я только что шёл домой по Преображенской и Софиевской. С 7-ми недореставрированных домов снимали леса. Теперь они стоят как раненые, с ободранной шкурой, избитые звери. Куски законченной реставрации резко контрастируют с оббитыми участками, которых так и не коснулся шпатель. За зиму, наверняка, всё это набухнет и развалится ещё больше. А ведь это архитектурная гордость города... Это сердце города...
> Я не хочу слышать, что кто-то, что-то не так подписывал и не так заключал тендеры!!! Историки не вспомнят через 50 лет фамилий: Ворохаев, Кучук, Костусев или Матковский и пр. Наши потомки будут искать старые фотографии XX и начала XXI века, в надежде узнать, как выглядели эти шедевры Бернардацци, Гонсиоровского или Оттона. А живых домов они могут уже не увидеть. Я шёл и плакал. Я взрослый, сорокалетний мужик плакал... Впервые в жизни я хотел идти убивать... Господи, прости!


 Те же чувства сегодня были, когда ехал по Ришельевской. Наверное после оккупации так изуродовано город не выглядел.

----------


## mlch

> Естественно,  уважаемый *Antique*, но Хаджибейская крепость в парке Шевченко  30 лет назад выглядела лучше, чем сейчас


 В парке Шевченко и 30 и 130 лет назад не было Хаджибейской крепости.  :smileflag: 
Стены и башни Карантина были и есть. А от крепости остались только остатки одного редута, на котором Александровская колонна стоит.

----------


## A_P

> В парке Шевченко и 30 и 130 лет назад не было Хаджибейской крепости. 
> Стены и башни Карантина были и есть. А от крепости остались только остатки одного редута, на котором Александровская колонна стоит.


 пардон-пардон. Я исправилась , конечно, Карантинная крепость и Пороховая башня? Когда-то еще это сооружение называли Аркадой?

----------


## Antique

> пардон-пардон. Я исправилась , конечно, Карантинная крепость и Пороховая башня? Когда-то еще это сооружение называли Аркадой?


 Она и сейчас является аркадой, но если заложить кирпичом арки, то получиться просто стена.








> Естественно,  уважаемый *Antique*, но Карантинная крепость в парке Шевченко  30 лет назад выглядела лучше, чем сейчас


 Эх, Куяльник тоже был в порядке, не то, что сейчас.

----------


## mlch

> пардон-пардон. Я исправилась , конечно, Карантинная крепость и Пороховая башня? Когда-то еще это сооружение называли Аркадой?


 Башня рядом с аркадой и уходящая вниз по склону стена - это северная стена Карантина.
Antique показал рисунки девяностолетней, примерно, давности.
А вот так она выглядела 50 лет назад.


Южная башня со стеной тоже сохранилась. Но хуже. Ее можно увидеть недалеко от памятника Неизвестному матросу.

----------


## brassl

Немного привел в порядок папку по РЕКЛАМЕ (может есть замечания). 
Надо мнение клуба.
Ее дополнять? Или информации и так хватит (для общего развития  :smileflag: )

----------


## malyutka_e

А где этот *шлимазл Tefush* ? Он только подтвердил правило, что в семье не без урода. Наверное куда-нибудь уехал создавать ауру.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А где этот *шлимазл Tefush* ? Он только подтвердил правило, что в семье не без урода. Наверное куда-нибудь уехал создавать ауру.


 от вы заводной  :smileflag:

----------


## Tefush

*malyutka_e*
Шлимазл - хорошее еврейское словечко, такому поцу как вы оно отлично бы подошло. 

Я никуда не делся, не вижу смысла общаться среди фанатичных агрессоров, которые натянули на себя название "одессит" лишь потому что интересуются культурой и архитектурой города. Одесситы всегда славились свои чувством юмора, которое желаю вам в ближайшее время срочно приобретать.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Немного привел в порядок папку по РЕКЛАМЕ (может есть замечания). 
> Надо мнение клуба.
> Ее дополнять? Или информации и так хватит (для общего развития )


 Реклама - тема практически бесконечная.  :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

> натянули на себя название "одессит" лишь потому что интересуются культурой и архитектурой города.


 Ууу. Если бы слово "одессит" было равно человеку интересующемуся культурой и архитектурой... Мечта...

----------


## malyutka_e

> *malyutka_e*
> Шлимазл - хорошее еврейское словечко, такому поцу как вы оно отлично бы подошло. 
> 
> Я никуда не делся, не вижу смысла общаться среди фанатичных агрессоров, которые натянули на себя название "одессит" лишь потому что интересуются культурой и архитектурой города. Одесситы всегда славились свои чувством юмора, которое желаю вам в ближайшее время срочно приобретать.


 Ты меня разозлил. Я уже сказал, что ты позор еврейской нации. После твоего ответа я (и не только) лишний раз в этом убедился. Тебе бы меньше агрессии и больше чувства юмора. Но это не по адресу. И научись грамотно писать по-русски, а то есть подозрение, что ты недоучка  из колхоза в Биробиджане :smileflag: . Ты такой смелый потому, что тебя никто не достанет по твоей роже. А с другой стороны, я бы и пачкаться не стал.

----------


## Сергей К

Правда, хватит кормить троля. Еврейский вопрос он вечный. И мы его не разрешим. Господа, давайте вернемся к архитектуре, раз мы такие убогие и ни о чем другом не можем)))

кто может сказать что-то точно об этом доме - Французский бульвар, 3



я почему то помню что этот новодел, но облазив у него внутри сейчас - он на капремонте, стены снесены и т.д. - я вижу что даже если и новодел, то в основе есть 
элементы старого строения...

----------


## brassl

У Пилявского номер 3 по Французскому- дом Орлова, 1895 год, архитектор Л.Ф.Прокопович

----------


## Tefush

*malyutka_e*




> Ты меня разозлил.


 Это вы сами себе надро... )))) надо быть более адекватным.




> Я уже сказал, что ты позор еврейской нации. После твоего ответа я (и не только) лишний раз в этом убедился. Тебе бы меньше агрессии и больше чувства юмора. Но это не по адресу.


 Мимо, я не еврей, я больше цыган. Вы смотрите в книгу, но видите фигу.




> Ты такой смелый потому, что тебя никто не достанет по твоей роже. А с другой стороны, я бы и пачкаться не стал.


 Чего не достанете, я не скрываюсь, пишите в личку - договоримся, заодно расскажите как с пустого места можете назвать человека шлимазлом. 




> А с другой стороны, я бы и пачкаться не стал.


 Снова хамство. С такой то мнительностью и не отмоешься, даже если захочешь...

----------


## malyutka_e

Если цыган, тогда зачем вы...ться? Нет смысла общаться.

----------


## Скрытик

*Все, закончили. Не нужно пачкать такую тему...*

----------


## Antique

Сергей К, а у меня такой вопрос: В списке памятников архитектуры есть особняк Рено, архитектор Прохаска, 1911 год по адресу Французский бульвар 15, это в документе позиция №1282. У Вас на сайте про него никакого упоминания. Особняк не сохранился или вглубь квартала так просто не попасть?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> У Пилявского номер 3 по Французскому- дом Орлова, 1895 год, архитектор Л.Ф.Прокопович


 Сколько же домов было у Орлова? Снесенный дом на Ясной (где сейчас строительство) тоже назывался "Домом Орловых" в Отраде

----------


## malyutka_e

К визиту в Одессу Макса Линдера 22 декабря 1913 года.
На фото Макс Линдер в уборной Оперного перед выступлением.
Статья об этом событии тут:http://odessica.net/articles/max_linder

----------


## Сергей К

> У Пилявского номер 3 по Французскому- дом Орлова, 1895 год, архитектор Л.Ф.Прокопович


 То, что Французский бульвар 3 - это участок Василия Андреевича Орлова мне известно. Интересует конкретное строение - точнее время его происхождение)
У меня почему-то сомнения что это дом старый. 
Если бы кто то мог сказать определенно)
На особняк он явно не похож. По-моему)

----------


## Сергей К

> Сергей К, а у меня такой вопрос: В списке памятников архитектуры есть особняк Рено, архитектор Прохаска, 1911 год по адресу Французский бульвар 15, это в документе позиция №1282. У Вас на сайте про него никакого упоминания. Особняк не сохранился или вглубь квартала так просто не попасть?


 У меня осталось на страницах сайта по Фр. бульвару несколько "белых пятен", в том числе - дом Рено. Другие - наиболее известные - это например нынешний завод шампанских вин, или киностудия.
Причины разные. В данном случае - дом отснят, в целом все понятно, но есть некоторые сомнения, и кроме того, я занимаюсь историей семьи Рено (вместе с OdGen) - еще не все закончено...

----------


## Сергей К

> Сколько же домов было у Орлова? Снесенный дом на Ясной (где сейчас строительство) тоже назывался "Домом Орловых" в Отраде


 я об этом слышал и меня эта тема очень интересовала. а количество домов у одного владельца могло быть ограничено только его деньгами)
Какой номер дома был у Орлова по Ясной?

----------


## Trs

Не забывайте, что особняки могли перестраиваться и надстраиваться - и особняк, рассчитанный на большое семейство и вынесенный к красной линии, вполне можно было принять за доходный дом порой.

----------


## Сергей К

> Не забывайте, что особняки могли перестраиваться и надстраиваться - и особняк, рассчитанный на большое семейство и вынесенный к красной линии, вполне можно было принять за доходный дом порой.


  Для доходного дома постройки 1890-х он мал, а для особняка - почему не за красной линией? Странно. Хотя конечно это субъективно.

----------


## Antique

> В данном случае - дом отснят, в целом все понятно, но есть некоторые сомнения, и кроме того, я занимаюсь историей семьи Рено (вместе с OdGen) - еще не все закончено...


 Очень хорошо. У меня были опасения, что дом снесён. Здание должно быть интересным - архитектор обладал ярко выраженным стилем.

----------


## Antique

> Не забывайте, что особняки могли перестраиваться и надстраиваться - и особняк, рассчитанный на большое семейство и вынесенный к красной линии, вполне можно было принять за доходный дом порой.


 Образно говоря, это могла быть, "доходная дача", . Летом Фр. бульвар и Фонтаны были популярны у разного рода сословий и в курортых пригородах строительство гостевых домов должно было быть востребованным.

----------


## brassl

> Реклама - тема практически бесконечная.


 Так вроде ж "не привыкли отступать", да и торопиться нам некуда  :smileflag: 
А пока в видах относительное "затишье", можно отсортировать имеющуюся информацию по рекламе.

----------


## Trs

Особняки не всегда отступали от красной линии. Вспоминается особняк Гросман на Большой Арнаутской, снятый мной прошлым летом.

----------


## VicTur

> Кто умеет вырезать из старых фильмов кадры? Посмотрите фильм «Дежа вю», действие которого происходит в Одессе. Правда, он не такой уж и старый (1988 г.), но фильм приятный и есть несколько хороших видов


 Для разговора об Одессе в кино на нашем форуме есть отдельная тема. Там, кстати, приводятся списки фильмов, снимавшихся на наших улицах:
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=8578644#post8578644
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=16614&p=15155731&viewfull=1#post15155731

----------


## brassl

Вот, только что откопал. Завтра выложу в архив

----------


## Antique

> Вот, только что откопал. Завтра выложу в архив
> Вложение 2113448


 Съёмочный павильон?

----------


## Any Key

Думаю что тему можно переименовывать в "Одесса - которую нам уже не вернуть "...

----------


## Antique

> Думаю что тему можно переименовывать в "Одесса - которую нам уже не вернуть "...


 Слишком пессимистично. Есть же нейтральное слово "история".

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> я об этом слышал и меня эта тема очень интересовала. а количество домов у одного владельца могло быть ограничено только его деньгами)
> Какой номер дома был у Орлова по Ясной?


 Вот именно угловой, там где сейчас этот уродский новострой, под 2-гису - № 13 по Отрадной (№2 по ул. Ясной).  Там именно  и жили  потомки семьи Орловых в 20х гг., но по сей день старые отрадинцы называют  его "Домом Орловых".  Это был особняк с участком. Разрушен был  в 2007 г.

----------


## Посторонний

> Увеличил название и понял, что ввел всех в заблуждение. Прошу прощения. Это Народное училище.


 фото лучше размещать на стороннее хранилище картинок в *оригинальном размере*, ничего не уменьшая

----------


## brassl

> Съёмочный павильон?


 Да, он самый. С этого ракурса у нас его еще не было.

----------


## polvnic

Москвичи просят установить истину по вопросу места съёмки эпизода из "Берегись автомобиля". http://dedushkin1.livejournal.com/488454.html?view=20184326#t20184326
Я думаю, что БАР - это Ришельевская, 5 - бывший магазин "Колбасы" и мясной отдел в подвале - со стороны Дерибасовкой. Если можно подтвердите с фото.

----------


## Pumik

> Москвичи просят установить истину по вопросу места съёмки эпизода из "Берегись автомобиля". http://dedushkin1.livejournal.com/488454.html?view=20184326#t20184326
> Я думаю, что БАР - это Ришельевская, 5 - бывший магазин "Колбасы" и мясной отдел в подвале - со стороны Дерибасовкой. Если можно подтвердите с фото.


 фото из сети где виден спуск в бар "Друзья и Пиво" и сразу за ним крыльцо.

----------


## Pumik

http://www.*******************/showthread.php?p=61472419
современная фотогаллерея Одессы  на "ненашемском" форуме, не нашими глазами, но есть фото хорошего качества с утраченными видами.

----------


## Посторонний

> http://www.*******************/showthread.php?p=61472419
> современная фотогаллерея Одессы  на "ненашемском" форуме, не нашими глазами, но есть фото хорошего качества с утраченными видами.


 что значить, нашими, не нашими глазами? Глаза должны  видеть прекрасное, не быть зашоренными.
 Этот форум http://www.*******************, всем кому интересна архитектура давно уже знаком. В одесском форуме полно ссылок на него. А по постам *Monolithic* http://www.*******************/member.php?u=725681   можно изучать архитектурные стили на примере одесских (и не только) зданий

----------


## Pumik

> что значить, нашими, не нашими глазами? Глаза должны быть видеть прекрасное, не быть зашоренными.
>  Этот форум , всем кому интересна архитектура давно уже знаком. В одесском форуме полно ссылок на него. А по постам *Monolithic*  можно изучать архитектурные стили на примере одесских (и не только) зданий


 хорошо, а почему тревога в голосе? 
архитектурные стили нужно изучать по книгам и на лекциях, а не по постам Monolithic на форуме, поэтому сей сайт мне не был  знаком, до сегодняшнего дня. А, фотографии, в большинстве своем, сделаны жителями других городов и стоит обратить внимание, что таки им нравятся наши новострои и Европа на Дерибасовской.

----------


## Посторонний

> хорошо, а почему тревога в голосе? 
> .


 из вашего поста вытекало, что http://forum.od.ua имеет монополию на истину. А это не так!



> архитектурные стили нужно изучать по книгам и на лекциях, а не по постам Monolithic на форуме, поэтому сей сайт мне не был  знаком, до сегодняшнего дня.


 если шедевры стоят за окном, то правильнее высунуть голову из окна и изучать архитектуру по ним, а потом уже по книгам. Это более зрелищно, убедительно, действенно и педагогично  :smileflag: 





> А, фотографии, в большинстве своем, сделаны жителями других городов и стоит обратить внимание, что таки им нравятся наши новострои и Европа на Дерибасовской


 Одесситы тоже предпочитают жить в новостроях (тоже нравятся), поскольку старый фонд ЖЭКи  довели до ручки и нынешняя цена на него неадекватна состоянию

----------


## Antique

Искусство обязательно нужно смотреть, чувствовать.  Я считаю, что визуальное представление первично, а теория помогает расставить всё на свои места.

----------


## Pumik

> из вашего поста вытекало, что http://forum.od.ua имеет монополию на истину


  а у вас есть альтернативный форум, такого размаха и с таким количество умных людей. Не обижайтесь, но я просто люблю Одесский форум  :smileflag: .



> если шедевры стоят за окном, то правильнее высунуть голову из окна и изучать архитектуру по ним, а потом уже по книгам.


   и шо вы говорите...

----------


## Посторонний

> Искусство обязательно нужно смотреть, чувствовать.  Я считаю, что визуальное представление первично, а теория помогает расставить всё на свои места.


 именно. Как по мне, лекции по архитектуре правильнее читать на улицах Одессы, указывая на реальные настоящие дома




> а у вас есть альтернативный форум, такого размаха и с таким количество умных людей. Не обижайтесь, но я просто люблю Одесский форум .


 если бы подобных людей здесь меньше банили (по политическим мотивам), то цены ему бы не было

----------


## mlch

> если бы подобных людей здесь меньше банили (по политическим мотивам), то цены ему бы не было


 Ты клон кого-то из забаненых?

----------


## Пушкин

> Я никуда не делся, не вижу смысла общаться среди фанатичных агрессоров, которые натянули на себя название "одессит" лишь потому что интересуются культурой и архитектурой города. Одесситы всегда славились свои чувством юмора, которое желаю вам в ближайшее время срочно приобретать.


 

*
...испортит дядя строгий вечер
и молвит сухо, без огня,
мол все величие далече –
не знает дядя про меня,

певца космического века,
чей ум – струна, а голос – медь,
дерзай, Tefush - неумеха,
мой миг - полёт запечатлеть,

на фоне волн любая поза –
произведение искусств...
Пылает небо над Привозом
и крабов тает нежный вкус,

Когда в клиенте жив скареда,
его проверят на фуфле,
заставив Кафку или Фрейда
купить в нагрузку к камбале.

Но если с этим не согласны,
очки и шляпа не спасут,
учтите местные контрасты!
Качать права? Здесь вам не тут!

когда перо, острее лечо,
блеснёт, как спич в ином лито,
манжет окрасит алый кетчуп,
лить кровь – нездешний моветон.*  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

Ну хватит уже кормить тролля!

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну хватит уже кормить тролля!


  Вы это, всякий раз будите писать когда вам не чего сказать? :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Вы это, всякий раз будите писать когда вам не чего сказать?


 Когда мне нечего сказать, я молчу. Если в моей просьбе вы не находите смысла, то подождите, пока этот приумолкший тролль опять вынырнет и вам ответит, — и другие участники сообщества, вероятно, вам будут за это крайне благодарны.
Всё, больше мне эту тему обсуждать неинтересно.

----------


## Tefush

Нет ну опять херня началась. То хоть картинки смотрел, а сейчас видимо точно отписаться надо от темы. Какие-то фанатичные агрессоры просто. Это неужели я так сильно многим наступил на мозоль. Стыдно быть такими пришоренными эгоистами. 

А тролль - очень удобное словечко. Им можно легко назвать инакодумца и всё - проблемы нет, как и оппонента. 3 сообщения в теме - это тролль? Фу, муляка.

----------


## kravshik

Сообщение от Any Key  
"Думаю что тему можно переименовывать в "Одесса - которую нам уже не вернуть ".


Я согласен с автором идеи вполне- то,что в большинстве мы здесь обсуждаем -уже не вернуть......................

----------


## mlch

> Сообщение от Any Key  
> "Думаю что тему можно переименовывать в "Одесса - которую нам уже не вернуть ".
> 
> 
> Я согласен с автором идеи вполне- то,что в большинстве мы здесь обсуждаем -уже не вернуть......................


 Ну , а если что-то еще существует, или еще можно вернуть? Так уже и не будет соответствовать названию темы?
К тому-же, ИМХО, "теряние" - это не только и не столько физическая потеря, но и потеря воспоминаний, информации, какого-то пласта культуры. Как-то так....

----------


## exse

> Москвичи просят установить истину по вопросу места съёмки эпизода из "Берегись автомобиля". http://dedushkin1.livejournal.com/488454.html?view=20184326#t20184326
> Я думаю, что БАР - это Ришельевская, 5 - бывший магазин "Колбасы" и мясной отдел в подвале - со стороны Дерибасовкой. Если можно подтвердите с фото.


 
Если можно, "алаверды" к этому вопросу:
_"В ДК завода "Каучук" снимались кадры выступления режиссера (Евстигнеев) ... Парадный вход ДК снимался вообще в Одессе."_

Где этот одесский "парадный вход" в московский ДК?

----------


## Antique

> Сообщение от Any Key  
> "Думаю что тему можно переименовывать в "Одесса - которую нам уже не вернуть ".


 Если есть Одесса, которую нельзя вернуть, то получается есть Одесса, которая исчезла, но её можно вернуть?

----------


## Trs

Кстати, сегодня проезжал мимо домов Руссова на Софиевской.

№9 - если бы закончили - было бы великолепно. 
№11 - сдуру зашпатлевали кирпичную кладку и бросили
№13 - пропал дом. ракушняк открыт по всей Торговой. приморская сырость отразится наихудшим видом.

----------


## SaMoVar

Сегодня нашёл таки 2 интересных объекта. Там где не ожидал.
1. во тут

старый трамвайный столб с отпиленной верхушкой.



2. И ещё переделанную остановку. А вот та это остановка или нет - нужно думать.

----------


## Скрытик

> №13 - пропал дом. ракушняк открыт по всей Торговой. приморская сырость отразится наихудшим видом.


  Я каждый день прохожу, сегодня чуть не плакал, глядя на вскрытый ракушняк  Может жильцы дома сбросятся хотя бы на штукатурку, туту весьма не бедные люди живут. А глядя на отлитые элементы лепки, сваленные грудой хотелось громко материться.

----------


## Trs

*SaMoVar*, сравните с http://tf1.mosfont.ru/photo/03/40/54/340540.jpg

Мне кажется, весьма различны.

----------


## OMF

Это НЕ бельгийская остановка. Трамвайные столбы должны еще быть по Рыбачьей ул. Наличие столба на месте крестика, говорит только о том, что его туда перетащили - даже если предположить, что бельгийский вариант 29-го ходил до 9-й станции, то все равно он там поворачивал в другую сторону от столба.

----------


## Посторонний

> Я каждый день прохожу, сегодня чуть не плакал, глядя на вскрытый ракушняк  Может жильцы дома сбросятся хотя бы на штукатурку, туту весьма не бедные люди живут. А глядя на отлитые элементы лепки, сваленные грудой хотелось громко материться.


 многие ракушняковые дома столетиями стоят без штукатурки. Без неё конечно хуже, но не критично

----------


## Antique

> Сегодня нашёл таки 2 интересных объекта. Там где не ожидал.


 Неподалёку есть ещё один интересный объект - противотуберкулёзный санаторий "Белый цветок", 1911-й год. Находится на улице Академика Вавилова, первые номера. Состоит из одноэтажных корпусов.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Трамвайные столбы должны еще быть по Рыбачьей ул. Наличие столба на месте крестика, говорит только о том, что его туда перетащили - даже если предположить, что бельгийский вариант 29-го ходил до 9-й станции, то все равно он там поворачивал в другую сторону от столба.


 Рыбачью исходил всю - нету.
Не перетаскивали его - стоит как влитой.
PS Я пообщался на предмет трамвайных маршрутов - скахали что ходил по Рыбачьей, сворачивал на старую Вильямса и шёл на 9 черноморской дороги. Как-то так...
Моя остановка находится фасадом на старую Вильямса, на углу с Вавилова. По рассказам очевидцев остановка была сильно разрушена. Не факт, что восстановили 1 к 1. Попробую размеры снять.

----------


## SaMoVar

> еподалёку есть ещё один интересный объект - противотуберкулёзный санаторий "Белый цветок", 1911-й год. Находится на улице Академика Вавилова, первые номера. Состоит из одноэтажных корпусов.


 Уже давно нету. Коттеджный посёлок.

----------


## Antique

> По рассказам очевидцев остановка была сильно разрушена. Не факт, что восстановили 1 к 1. Попробую размеры снять.


 Остановку могли в советское время построить. Я таких не помню, ну а вдруг.




> Уже давно нету. Коттеджный посёлок.


 Уже снесли? Вроде весной ещё был.

----------


## SaMoVar

Да там место - вроде ничего не ходило. Разве что автобус... Но не факт.
Стоп - там точно ничего не ходило. Ибо дорога неасфальтированная была. И выезд на новую Вильямса был сильно убит.

----------


## brassl

Может  у кого есть лучше качеством, или другой, старый вид этого здания?
Здание Одесской мужской еврейской гимназии, 
учрежденной М. М. Иглицким 
(угол улиц Успенской и Александровского 
проспекта)

----------


## SaMoVar

> Уже снесли? Вроде весной ещё был.


 Там что, не всю территорию угробили??? Вот завтра и пойду туда с фотиком.

----------


## kravshik

> Сегодня нашёл таки 2 интересных объекта. Там где не ожидал.
> 1. во тут
> 
> старый трамвайный столб с отпиленной верхушкой.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. И ещё переделанную остановку. А вот та это остановка или нет - нужно думать.


 Это интересно-надо свериться со схемами Зыкина на его МЕГА-трамвайном сайте и попробовать привязаться к местности.............

----------


## brassl

Пытаюсь привести в порядок УСПЕНСКУЮ.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, с привязкой по ГИСу

----------


## malyutka_e

2. И ещё переделанную остановку. А вот та это остановка или нет - нужно думать.

[/QUOTE]

Это определенно *не* бельгийская остановка.

----------


## Новоросс!

[ATTACH=CONFIG]2117467

----------


## Новоросс!

Последняя фотка случайная)))))))))))
 простите..)))))))))

----------


## Новоросс!

А остальные фотки..так зарисовки..)

----------


## Новоросс!

Жаль Тираспольскую.....такая зеленная улица была..брусчатка ...гостиница "Спартак" друг детства приехал из Нижнего куда 10 лет назад уехал..так многое не узнает..

----------


## Посторонний

> Жаль Тираспольскую.....такая зеленная улица была..брусчатка ...гостиница "Спартак" друг детства приехал из Нижнего куда 10 лет назад уехал..так многое не узнает..


 специально для него нужно было оставить Тираспольскую с ужасной булыжной мостовой и задрипанными фасадами в качестве музея разрухи

----------


## Новоросс!

> специально для него нужно было оставить Тираспольскую с ужасной булыжной мостовой и задрипанными фасадами в качестве музея разрухи


 может для тебя это и ужасная мостовая но для тех кто любит Одессу ..без нее Одесса не Одесса..и люди приезжают сюда не на магистрали асфальтные посмотреть..а на историю и колорит..
Брусчатку можно было переложить по примеру Еврейской а для того что бы отремонтировать (похабно притом на годика 2 хватит, замазывание глаз) не стоило вырезать все деревья и превращать колоритную улицу в автостраду

----------


## Новоросс!

Вложение 2117564  могут же нормально перекладывать

----------


## TrinCh

> Пытаюсь привести в порядок УСПЕНСКУЮ.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, с привязкой по ГИСу
> Вложение 2117207


 можно предположить, что современные номера по ДГ
1-89
2-91

----------


## mlch

> Последняя фотка случайная)))))))))))
>  простите..)))))))))


  Нажми кнопку "Редактировать" внизу твоего сообщения и сможешь ее удалить.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> можно предположить, что современные номера по ДГ
> 1-89
> 2-91


 Думаю, что так и есть. Но дома уже другие совсем.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вложение 2117564  могут же нормально перекладывать


  Ссылка не работает.

----------


## Новоросс!

а счас

----------


## A_P

Друзья, кто ездит по ул.  Еврейской! Скажите мне, это что, хорошо уложенная брусчатка?

----------


## SaMoVar

> 2. И ещё переделанную остановку. А вот та это остановка или нет - нужно думать.
> 
> 
> 
> Это определенно *не* бельгийская остановка.


 Тогда предложите Ваш вариант...
Вот место расположения...

При этом трамвай возможно ходил тут. Троллейбуса отродясь не было. Автобус под очень большим вопросом.

----------


## SaMoVar

2 Antique

Не нашёл я что-то в "Белом цветке" ничего, что бы сохранилось(((
Может я не там ищу?

----------


## brassl

Это здание в современной нумерации Успенская, 81 или было смещение номеров?
Просто современный 81 это не угол Александровского. Или раньше Александровский был шире?

----------


## Antique

> 2 Antique
> 
> Не нашёл я что-то в "Белом цветке" ничего, что бы сохранилось(((
> Может я не там ищу?


 значит я перепутал. Были ещё какие-то здания между архитекторской и вавилова, мне казалось, что они старого периода. Может ошибся, давно не бывал в тех краях.

Нашёл в панорамио фото того места, о котором я говорил. Оказалось называется "Степной воздух":
http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/31921463.jpg

----------


## OMF

> Рыбачью исходил всю - нету.
> Не перетаскивали его - стоит как влитой.
> PS Я пообщался на предмет трамвайных маршрутов - скахали что ходил по Рыбачьей, сворачивал на старую Вильямса и шёл на 9 черноморской дороги. Как-то так...
> Моя остановка находится фасадом на старую Вильямса, на углу с Вавилова. По рассказам очевидцев остановка была сильно разрушена. Не факт, что восстановили 1 к 1. Попробую размеры снять.


 Ну значит снесли столбы, что стояли на углу Офицерской и Колхозной.
Перетаскивали столб, наверное в 30-е годы, когда перешивали Люстдорфскую линию, поэтому и влитой. 
Так как ты пишешь, трамвай ходить не мог бы. По старым столбам и ширине дорог, расположению остановки на Долгой/Амундсена и у монастыря, трамвай логично укладывается именно в Рыбачью/Колхозную, но не Вильямса.
Здание "остановки" больше похоже на лавку.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Это здание в современной нумерации Успенская, 81 или было смещение номеров?
> Просто современный 81 это не угол Александровского. Или раньше Александровский был шире?


 Это таки то здание на углу Александровского. Сейчас номер 89.

----------


## malyutka_e

> а счас


 Другое дело.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=SaMoVar;17396469]Тогда предложите Ваш вариант...

Какая-нибудь продовольственная лавка.

----------


## brassl

Народ эти здание по Успенской, 117 или 119 ?
И санаторий, какой современный номер?
Выкладываю "старые запасы", с чьи сайтов брал, раньше не писал. Если кто узнает свои виды, подскажите, поставлю ссылку, до сих пор не выставлял, думал "хозяева" файлов дадут в дополнения к архиву, но видно не дождусь  :smileflag: , а может они и не из наших. То же может быть.

----------


## mlch

> Народ эти здание по Успенской, 117 или 119 ?


 А есть уверенность, что это Успенская угол Заславского?
Если да, то одноэтажный дом - это Успенская 119. 
НО! 
Следующий - 121-й номер сегодня - это небольшая двухэтажная развалюшка. А на рассматриваемой гравюре - трехэтажный дом с мансардой. Не похож.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> санаторий, какой современный номер?


 Ясная 6

----------


## brassl

> А есть уверенность, что это Успенская угол Заславского?
> Если да, то одноэтажный дом - это Успенская 119. 
> НО! 
> Следующий - 121-й номер сегодня - это небольшая двухэтажная развалюшка. А на рассматриваемой гравюре - трехэтажный дом с мансардой. Не похож.


  На счете, откуда я взял этот вид, было написано - склад на углу Успенской и Мещанской

----------


## victor.odessa

> Запутаться - легко). Повторюсь, к сожалению, не имею под рукой книгу Т.Г. Гончарука, История Хаджибея (Одессы): 1415-1795, на которую ссылалась ранее, не могу точно процитировать, она есть в библиотеке. 
> Но, можно найти в сети  О.В. Болдырева "ОДЕСІ-600", по ссылке, первая  в списке литературы, и там, такая же теория про Хаджибей и Новый Свет, замок и крепость и т.д.


 Предлагаю Вам ознакомиться со статьёй Андрея Красножона "Страсти" по Качубиеву, или сколько лет Одессе?", на сайте Всемирного клуба одесситов.
http://www.odessitclub.org/index.php?name=reading_room/krasnozhon/skolko_let_odesse&title=%C0%ED%E4%F0%E5%E9%20%CA%F  0%E0%F1%ED%EE%E6%EE%ED

----------


## Antique

> [ATTACH=CONFIG]2117467


 А что это за здание? 

https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2117480&d=1295176401

----------


## Pumik

> А что это за здание? 
> 
> https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2117480&d=1295176401


 спартак(((

----------


## Antique

> спартак(((


 ...разбирают, увы

----------


## Antique

Год назад в декабре 2009-го в "домах Одессы" обсуждали особняк Гагариных:




> вроде это дача Гагариных


 
Сейчас особняк Гагариных в таком виде:

----------


## malyutka_e

> спартак(((


 Это не Спартак. Это детский приют на Разумовской, до уничтожения. сейчас там недостроенный небогреб. По-моему 1-й номер.

----------


## voocha

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=10270#top_display_media - если не ошибаюсь - это французский пале рояль, а не одесский

----------


## Pumik

> Это не Спартак. Это детский приют на Разумовской, до уничтожения. сейчас там недостроенный небогреб. По-моему 1-й номер.


 это Спартак, в начале уничтожения.

----------


## malyutka_e

> это Спартак, в начале уничтожения.


 Да, Спартак. Приют имел 2 этажа. Черт попутал :smileflag: . Все равно, жаль.

----------


## Pumik

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=10270#top_display_media - если не ошибаюсь - это французский пале рояль, а не одесский


 Вы хотели сказать парижский) 
Paris. Palais-Royal

----------


## Посторонний

> Это не Спартак. Это детский приют на Разумовской, до уничтожения. сейчас там недостроенный небогреб. По-моему 1-й номер.


 нет. Приют был 1 этажный (высокий бельетаж)

----------


## brassl

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=10270#top_display_media - если не ошибаюсь - это французский пале рояль, а не одесский


  фото взято из книги Губаря. Пале-Рояль. надпись над фото"Функционально и отчасти технологически модель парижского Пале-Рояля была почти один к одному (включая Театр) воспроизведена в Одессе в начале 1840-х. И вот как это было".
Под этой подписью фото. Так как в книге все фото одесские, я понял что и это Одесса.

----------


## Посторонний

Был сегодня в Бернардаци (бывший Дом Актёра). В общем сильно ничего не испаганили, но трубы вентиляции конечно испортили интерьер

----------


## mlch

> Год назад в декабре 2009-го в "домах Одессы" обсуждали особняк Гагариных:
> 
> 
> Сейчас особняк Гагариных в таком виде:


 А мне нравится.  :smileflag: 
ИМХО - это лучше, чем если бы просто тупо снесли и построили на его месте очередного бетонного монстра.

----------


## malyutka_e

Рекламка

----------


## Скрытик

> А мне нравится. 
> ИМХО - это лучше, чем если бы просто тупо снесли и построили на его месте очередного бетонного монстра.


  Мне тоже. Честно говоря даже не ожидал.

----------


## Посторонний

> Мне тоже. Честно говоря даже не ожидал.


 тоже хорошего мнения о реконструкции особняка, был там на днях. И не подумал бы что новодел. Красивая кровля из натуральной черепицы, аккуратно уложенный ракушняк, оконные деревянные рамы с резьбой ...

----------


## Antique

> Мне тоже. Честно говоря даже не ожидал.


 А я сначала его не узнал, так как успел подзабыть его вид на фотографиях, не знал точного расположения, и помнил только о "серых руинах". Пока сложно сказать, нравится или нет, но радует, что сохранили то что от него осталось и кажется даже рамы деревянные.

В воскресенье был пасмурный день, смеркалось - пришлось снимать на высоком iso. И из-за времени и сложности идентификации здания не снимал ближе или в других ракурсах. Ну в общем-то есть ещё один вид, открывающийся с террасы недалеко от ротонды бывшего санатория Приморье. Не удалось найти места получше.

----------


## malyutka_e

> фото взято из книги Губаря. Пале-Рояль. надпись над фото"Функционально и отчасти технологически модель парижского Пале-Рояля была почти один к одному (включая Театр) воспроизведена в Одессе в начале 1840-х. И вот как это было".
> Под этой подписью фото. Так как в книге все фото одесские, я понял что и это Одесса.


 А наш очень похож :smileflag: :

----------


## Antique

> Рекламка


  Интересный адрес - Преображенсая, Дом Попудова 2. 

2 - это в смысле Соборная площадь, 2?

----------


## Пушкин

> Сейчас особняк Гагариных в таком виде:


  Замечательная кровля, жалко что такую или примерно такую не сделали здесь, а то смотрится похабно:

----------


## Antique

> Замечательная кровля, жалко что такую или примерно такую не сделали здесь, а то смотрится похабно:


 Отвратительнейший шарж на мансарду. Это нельзя назвать реставрацией.

----------


## Antique

Возле "Садов Победы" на территории санатория "Салют" расположена вот такая башня непонятного назначения. На вид - будто бы часть какого-то разрушенного строения, например особняка. Кто что думает по поводу предназначения этого объекта?

p.s. Уже выяснил. Оказывается это всё, что осталось от дачи Бродского - Климовецкого, архитектор Шверембрандт

----------


## Посторонний

> Замечательная кровля, жалко что такую или примерно такую не сделали здесь, а то смотрится похабно:


 да, металлочерепица совершенно не подходит для старинных зданий. В здании прокуратуры такое не установили  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Ребята, так что все таки с Пале-Роялем? Это француз? Его убрать из архива?

----------


## Antique

> Ребята, так что все таки с Пале-Роялем? Это француз? Его убрать из архива?


 Француз

----------


## Pumik

> Ребята, так что все таки с Пале-Роялем? Это француз? Его убрать из архива?


 повторюсь, Париж.

----------


## OdGen

Теперь в наших темах *Скрытик* и *brassl*  - самые титулованные (по понятиям форума), с соответствующей козырной планкой  :smileflag: .

----------


## OdGen

> Вот именно угловой, там где сейчас этот уродский новострой, под 2-гису - № 13 по Отрадной (№2 по ул. Ясной).  Там именно  и жили  потомки семьи Орловых в 20х гг., но по сей день старые отрадинцы называют  его "Домом Орловых".  Это был особняк с участком. Разрушен был  в 2007 г.


 на 1913 год действительный статский советник Василий Андреевич Орлов проживал в собственном особняке по Французскому бульвару, 3. На этот период дом на Отрадной/Ясной ему не принадлежал.

----------


## OdGen

продолжим тему ремонта/реставрации. Все Пастера, январь сего года.





Трещины в фасаде задуты пеной?!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

У меня нет под рукой книг Игоря Чоппа  (1995) «Отрада моего детства» переиздана под названием «Были и легенды старой Отрады» ( 2005) и еще раз переиздана - «Прощай, старая Отрада!» (2008 г.) 

Возможно, там найдется ответ, где был "Дом Орловых". Правда, мои сведения относятся к периоду 1910-1920 гг.

----------


## OdGen

да, в этой книге есть много о доме Орловых. На фэйсбуке по ссылке, указанной Скрытиком, из множества фото есть фото и этого дома

----------


## Antique

На Гагаринском плато есть такое здание. Мне чем-то напоминает дачу, и находится посреди пустыря. Это дореволюционное или нет?

----------


## OdGen

а где оно примерно находится?

----------


## Antique

> а где оно примерно находится?


 На пустыре перед воротами отеля "Курортный", Курортный переулок 2. На пустыре собираются строить какое-то здание, металлические штыри наверное что-то размежовывают.

----------


## OdGen

спасибо.

----------


## Сергей К

> На Гагаринском плато есть такое здание. Мне чем-то напоминает дачу, и находится посреди пустыря. Это дореволюционное или нет?


  Ха, покрасили его. Когда я там был в апреле прошлого года, оно было розовенькое. Участок этот в 1894 году принадлежал Вейнбергу.





но сказать дача ли это Вейнберга или более позднего владельца, или советская постройка не могу. В принципе возможно что эта постройка 10-х годов. 
Хорошо бы внутрь попасть, стало бы более понятно...

----------


## Pumik

> У меня нет под рукой книг Игоря Чоппа  (1995) «Отрада моего детства» переиздана под названием «Были и легенды старой Отрады» ( 2005) и еще раз переиздана - «Прощай, старая Отрада!» (2008 г.) 
> 
> Возможно, там найдется ответ, где был "Дом Орловых". Правда, мои сведения относятся к периоду 1910-1920 гг.


  Игорь Чопп  (1995) «Отрада моего детства»
"Всегда подавал милостыню старухе-нищенке, которая по субботам и воскресеньям сидела на углу Отрадной у дома Орлова".
"Останавливаюсь у проема боковых ворот бывшего дома Орлова. Молча приветствую давнего знакомца-черешчатый дуб. Стоит седой гигант, время не властно над ним. Он стал памятником природы и его охраняет закон, - так написано на литой чугунной плите".

----------


## Antique

Ещё возле клиники "Моцарт" стоит трамвайный столб


далее есть такой фонтан за одним забором:


И дореволюционная дача, недалеко от жёлтого особняка, тоже за высоким забором

----------


## Посторонний

> Предлагаю Вам ознакомиться со статьёй Андрея Красножона "Страсти" по Качубиеву, или сколько лет Одессе?", на сайте Всемирного клуба одесситов.
> http://www.odessitclub.org/index.php...ED%EE%E6%EE%ED


  интересная статья. Давно пора отойти от зашоренной российской версии и изучать , пропагандировать *правдивую* историю

----------


## Сергей К

> интересная статья. Давно пора отойти от зашоренной российской версии и изучать , пропагандировать *правдивую* историю

----------


## Сергей К

> И дореволюционная дача, недалеко от жёлтого особняка, тоже за высоким забором


 - Ух ты! А можно как то с привязкой к дубльгису или гуглу? Что-то не помню я такую дачку в тех краях.

----------


## Antique

> - Ух ты! А можно как то с привязкой к дубльгису или гуглу? Что-то не помню я такую дачку в тех краях.


 

С фонтаном немного ошибся.Чуть дальше по стрелке на сантиметр.

----------


## Pumik

> Ещё возле клиники "Моцарт" стоит трамвайный столб
> И дореволюционная дача, недалеко от жёлтого особняка, тоже за высоким забором


 это, я так понимаю, на территории санатория Украина.

----------


## Antique

> это, я так понимаю, на территории санатория Украина.


  всё может быть, я не знаю где была чья территория, а сейчас там пустые площади и сложно определить, что к чему относилось. Этот особняк с трудом можно разглядеть в щель между секциями двухметрового забора. Но там так заброшено, никакой жизни и здание в таком состоянии...

----------


## Сергей К

Спасибо за привязку!




> всё может быть, я не знаю где была чья территория, а сейчас там пустые площади и сложно определить, что к чему относилось. Этот особняк с трудом можно разглядеть в щель между секциями двухметрового забора. Но там так заброшено, никакой жизни и здание в таком состоянии...


 ну так это ж преллесть! потому что общение с нашими разлюбезными жителями или не дай бог, охранниками - это то, что меня всегда приводило в состояние взрывного действия, хотя я в целом спокойный и вежливый. У них такое впечатление, генетически заложено "не пущать"!. Недавно снимал дом, через забор, никуда не лез, на заборе не висел, ничего не просил... Выскакивает - немедленно прекратить, уходите, и т.д.. Ну тут меня и понесло....))). Я победил - в смысле снимал себе и снимал, но настроение было испорчено и очень хотелось кому-то дать по морде...)

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> ну так это ж преллесть! потому что общение с нашими разлюбезными жителями или не дай бог, охранниками - это то, что меня всегда приводило в состояние взрывного действия, хотя я в целом спокойный и вежливый.


 У нас с жителями более менее нормально, ну по крайней мере много вежливых. Только на Черноморской возле соседнего особняка с дачей Лемме меня "выгнали" со двора, но в таких маленьких домах более домашняя обстановка, квартиры 4-6 и они считают это чуть ли не своим частным домом. 




> У них такое впечатление, генетически заложено "не пущать"!


 о, да. И когда их спрашиваешь что-то, то сразу напрягаются. Это видимо от того, что ситуация не стандартная и они не знают, что делать.




> Недавно снимал дом, через забор, никуда не лез, на заборе не висел, ничего не просил... Выскакивает - немедленно прекратить, уходите, и т.д.. Ну тут меня и понесло....))). Я победил - в смысле снимал себе и снимал, но настроение было испорчено и очень хотелось кому-то дать по морде...)


 Если бы Вам приходилось поснимать в других городах, то вы бы вспомнили Одессу хорошим словом. Это всего несколько случаев в Одессе. В Киеве, например, вам могли бы часто задавать вопросы. Так меня один раз сразу спросили: "На кого работаешь", и пытались запретить, даром, что я находился на противоположной стороне улицы.

----------


## Monra

На фэйсбуке по ссылке, указанной Скрытиком, из множества фото есть фото и этого дома

а вы не могли бы пожалуйста ссылочку от Скрытика ещё раз кинуть

----------


## Сергей К

> Если бы Вам приходилось поснимать в других городах, то вы бы вспомнили Одессу хорошим словом. Это всего несколько случаев в Одессе. В Киеве, например, вам могли бы часто задавать вопросы. Так меня один раз сразу спросили "На кого работаешь", и пытались запретить, даром, что я находился на противоположной стороне улицы.


 Я помню в Питере. Один раз правда не пустили, даже повязали - в Таврическом - зато кто! ФСО! Как было вежливо, обходительно и здорово)) Даже хотели с ними сфотографироваться)) 
В своих многочисленных поездках по Украине  - в поисках заброшенных имений (кто был у меня на сайте - тот видел)) - я тоже такого не видел. Если человек не пьян, то очень любезен. А если пьян, то от его любезности не отвяжешься)) Хотя настороженность бывает. Но "не пущать" - никогда. В Киеве - не снимал, не знаю.

----------


## Trs

Встречались в парадных жильцы, которые опротестовывали мою фотосъёмку. На Портофранковской мне однажды вменили в вину, что я фотографирую перила, чтобы сдать их в металлолом. 

(смутно представляю себе элитарный пункт приёма металлолома где-нибудь на Приморском бульваре)

----------


## Antique

> Встречались в парадных жильцы, которые опротестовывали мою фотосъёмку. На Портофранковской мне однажды вменили в вину, что я фотографирую перила, чтобы сдать их в металлолом. 
> 
> (смутно представляю себе элитарный пункт приёма металлолома где-нибудь на Приморском бульваре)


  А мне намекали таким образом, что у них после фотосьёмки что нибудь пропадает. Ну что у них может пропасть?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Недавно снимал дом, через забор, никуда не лез, на заборе не висел, ничего не просил... Выскакивает - немедленно прекратить, уходите, и т.д.. Ну тут меня и понесло....))). Я победил - в смысле снимал себе и снимал, но настроение было испорчено и очень хотелось кому-то дать по морде...)


 Вы как партизан - через забор, а я средь бела дня, на людном проспекте Добровольского, фотографировал дом, на первом этаже которого находился ювелирный магазин. Так курящий на крыльце охранник пулей ко мне, а дальше всё стало проистекать как и у Вас:"На каком основании, кто дал право". Я выждал пока цербер выпустил пар из котла, пряча аппарат произношу фразу следующего содержания:"Ну всё, я свою работу сделал, вас отвлёк, магазин ограблен. Пока". Его чуть кондратий не хватил. Пулей влетел в магазин.

----------


## mlch

> Вы как партизан - через забор, а я средь бела дня, на людном проспекте Добровольского, фотографировал дом, на первом этаже которого находился ювелирный магазин. Так курящий на крыльце охранник пулей ко мне, а дальше всё стало проистекать как и у Вас:"На каком основании, кто дал право". Я выждал пока цербер выпустил пар из котла, пряча аппарат произношу фразу следующего содержания:"Ну всё, я свою работу сделал, вас отвлёк, магазин ограблен. Пока". Его чуть кондратий не хватил. Пулей влетел в магазин.


 Я когда вот эту фотографию делал, ко мне какой-то подполковник милицейский пристал и долго домогался - ЗАЧЕМ я это снимаю?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я когда вот эту фотографию делал, ко мне какой-то подполковник милицейский пристал и долго домогался - ЗАЧЕМ я это снимаю?


 Аналогично, на этом же объекте, только во дворе справа, года четыре т.н. давал устные объяснения.

----------


## Antique

> Я когда вот эту фотографию делал, ко мне какой-то подполковник милицейский пристал и долго домогался - ЗАЧЕМ я это снимаю?


 Это один из излюбленных вопросов охраны и прочих зевак

----------


## Скрытик

> На фэйсбуке по ссылке, указанной Скрытиком, из множества фото есть фото и этого дома
> 
> а вы не могли бы пожалуйста ссылочку от Скрытика ещё раз кинуть


 Вот в этой группе, но фото сами ищите  :smileflag: 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/home.php?sk=group_168792266481678&ap=1

----------


## Посторонний

> Аналогично, на этом же объекте, только во дворе справа, года четыре т.н. давал устные объяснения.


 ко мне на Старопортофранковской  в один и тот же день в разных местах цеплялись. Вначале представитель милиции, попозже СБУ, В тот день наш перепуганный президент ездил, может поэтому

----------


## VicTur

Предлагаю в теме «Где в Одессе кино снимали» всем присоединиться к работе над этим сайтом. Что мог, я уже дополнил и уточнил здесь и здесь, теперь слово за вами, уважаемые форумчане.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Предлагаю в теме «Где в Одессе кино снимали» всем присоединиться к работе над этим сайтом. Что мог, я уже дополнил и уточнил здесь и здесь, теперь слово за вами, уважаемые форумчане.


 Фильм "Бой на перекрестке. Кадр "Любопытный особняк, снят возможно не в Одессе". Это дом Запорожченко, Уютная, 7.

----------


## Richard

Вот эта 


> Тропинка, вымощенная старинной итальянской плиткой, на одной из одесских улочек.


 :

дорожка вдоль забора бывшего Зелентреста, от 1-й Фонтана ко 2-й, по Свердлова Напротив, через дорогу, находится главный корпус ОНАХТ. Сейчас ее остатки еще можно рассмотреть возле Приморского РОВД.

----------


## OdGen

По дому Орлова




> Сколько же домов было у Орлова? Снесенный дом на Ясной (где сейчас строительство) тоже назывался "Домом Орловых" в Отраде


 


> Вот именно угловой, там где сейчас этот уродский новострой, под 2-гису - № 13 по Отрадной (№2 по ул. Ясной).  Там именно  и жили  потомки семьи Орловых в 20х гг., но по сей день старые отрадинцы называют  его "Домом Орловых".  Это был особняк с участком. Разрушен был  в 2007 г.


 


> У меня нет под рукой книг Игоря Чоппа  (1995) «Отрада моего детства» переиздана под названием «Были и легенды старой Отрады» ( 2005) и еще раз переиздана - «Прощай, старая Отрада!» (2008 г.) 
> 
> Возможно, там найдется ответ, где был "Дом Орловых". Правда, мои сведения относятся к периоду 1910-1920 гг.


 Как я уже написал выше, особняк по Французскому бульвару, 3 на на 1913 год принадлежал действительному статскому советнику, почетному мировому судье *Василию Андреевичу Орлову*, который в этом же доме и проживал.

В книге одного из старейших одесских краеведов, Игоря Чоппа "Прощай, старая Отрада!" упомянут дом Орлова на углу Ясной и Отрадной, который Орлов купил в 1917 г. у Каруано (согласно справочников - Заира Фер. Каруана). Согласно этой же книге, речь идет о *В.К. Орлове* (инициалы не расшифрованы), профессоре университета, директоре одесского родильного дома.

Если обратиться к справочникам за 1910-е годы, то речь может идти только об *Орлове Всеволоде Николаевиче*, профессоре, директоре городского родильного дом, директоре акушерско-гинекологической клиники и зав. кафедрой акушерства Имп. Новороссийского университета. Адрес его проживания указан как Полтавской победы (ныне-Канатная), 83. Как мы знаем, именно там и располагался роддом(ныне там находится здание облгосдминистрации №2, "стекляшка"). То есть, он проживал в самом здании возглавляемого им заведения, что бывало довольно часто.

Как становится ясно, это два разных Орлова, однофамильцы.

Что касается домов, которые могли быть в собственности у одного человека, то ограничений относительно владения движимым и недвижимым имуществом не было (кроме лиц иудейского вероисповедания, как мне помнится).
Так, например, Дмитрий Иванович Диалегмено в 1913 г. проживал в собственном доме в Барятинском пер., 8. При этом он был очень крупным одесским домовладельцем. Так, в 1910-х годах ему принадлежали дома по следующим адресам: Базарная, 122, Барятинский пер., 6-8, Канатная, 3, Елисаветинская, 7 (угол Торговой, 11), Жуковского, 24 (угол Ришельевской, 22), Кондратенко [ныне Бунина], 16, Пушкинская, 14, Тираспольская, 35, Херсонская [ныне Пастера], 44, а также дача на Большом Фонтане (в районе нынешней ул. Золотой Берег). Имя Диалегмено известно также в связи с тем, что в его доме на Херсонской, 44 проживал писатель И.А. Бунин.

----------


## OdGen

> Предлагаю в теме «Где в Одессе кино снимали» всем присоединиться к работе над этим сайтом. Что мог, я уже дополнил и уточнил здесь и здесь, теперь слово за вами, уважаемые форумчане.


 *Фильм "Где ты, Багира?"* 
http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/ODESSA/BAGIRA/bagira.htm


моя булошная  :smileflag: )). Еще жива, но уже не действует. Еще один островок памяти.

Находится на ул. Дачной в районе пересечения с ул. Львовской по линии движения 18-го трамвая. Там и остановка рядом.

*Фильм "Что с тобой происходит?"*
http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/ODESSA/CHTO_S_TOBOY/chto.htm

[



это детский санаторий "Хаджибей", пер. Кирпичный, 2

----------


## OdGen

актер Виктор Авилов ("Узник замка Иф", "Искусство жить в Одессе") 

какое-то время (пару недель или месяцев) во второй половине 90-х жил в нашей многоэтажке на 7-й Фонтана. Дома хранится его автограф.

----------


## OdGen

около месяца назад искали вид "Русского чая". Он есть и в "Приморском бульваре", и здесь http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/ODESSA/KAMERTON/kamerton.htm

----------


## VicTur

> Вот эта :
> 
> дорожка вдоль забора бывшего Зелентреста, от 1-й Фонтана ко 2-й, по Свердлова Напротив, через дорогу, находится главный корпус ОНАХТ. Сейчас ее остатки еще можно рассмотреть возле Приморского РОВД.


 С ума сойти! Я в тех местах когда-то работал — и не узнал: настолько всё поменялось. Остатки этой дорожки прекрасно помню.
Только, наверное, лучше все эти кинообсуждения вести не здесь, а в специально созданной для этого теме «Где в Одессе кино снимали». Иначе ценная информация по специфической тематике потонет среди другой ценной информации по другим тематикам.

----------


## vieanna

Простите, что перебиваю кино-тему.
Сейчас открыла новости. На Екатерининской площади с фасада дома демонтировали инициалы Гурвица и Тарпана.
http://revisor.od.ua/news/Odessa_inicialy_Gurvica_i_Tarpana_demontirovali_/
Штербуль инициалов не видела(!) http://revisor.od.ua/index.php?class=20&id=2009
И про фасады, - http://revisor.od.ua/news/Aleksej_Kostusev_dejstviya_Eduarda_Gurvica_i_Rus-020786/
...

----------


## Скрытик

Инициалы уже месяц как сбили.

----------


## Лысый0

> *Фильм "Где ты, Багира?"* 
> http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/ODESSA/BAGIRA/bagira.htm
> 
> 
> моя булошная )). Еще жива, но уже не действует. Еще один островок памяти.
> 
> Находится на ул. Дачной в районе пересечения с ул. Львовской по линии движения 18-го трамвая. Там и остановка рядом.
> 
> *Фильм "Что с тобой происходит?"*
> ...


 Мост не Строгановский, а  Сабанеев  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

Новость не в тему, но важная:

Вступил в силу закон о запрете строительства на береговых зонах
Группа:   строительство   закон   события
2011-01-18 14:30

Вступил в силу закон о внесении изменений в Водный и Земельный кодекс Украины относительно прибрежных защитных полос.

Как сообщила пресс-служба Республиканского комитета Крыма по земельным ресурсам, закон направлен на обеспечение сбалансированного использования прибрежной полосы морей для сохранения ландшафтов, природного, культурного, исторического и археологического наследия.

Кроме того, закон гарантируют доступ людей к побережью для общего пользования. Законом обозначены размер и границы пляжной зоны защитных полос, дополнены ограничения для хозяйственной деятельности.

Отдельно введен запрет на строительство в границах 100-метровой пляжной зоны. При этом допускается строительство гидротехнических и гидрометрических сооружений.

Как сообщало агентство е-Крым, в мае прошлого года по итогам проверки пляжей Крыма перед курортным сезоном капитальных строений в 100-метровой защитной зоне не обнаружили только в одном случае — на пляже поселка Курортного под Феодосией.
Автор: meget.kiev.ua - недвижимость

----------


## OdGen

> Мост не Строгановский, а  Сабанеев


 К чему это? О мостах в процитированном Вами сообщении я не писал.

----------


## Antique

Да. Первого января я их уже не видел. Только как были тёмные пятна, так и остались.

----------


## Пушкин

Их сбили в начале декабря, а к Штербуль у нас очень много вопросов. Вот  губернатора сменят недельки через две, и начнем задавать...

----------


## Лысый0

> К чему это? О мостах в процитированном Вами сообщении я не писал.


 К отрывкам "Что с тобой происходит?" Там в комментах Строгановский мост. И еще: там отделение милиции - это здание Центрального райкома партии на Менделеева -Сабанеев мост.

----------


## Richard

> Их сбили в начале декабря, а к Штербуль у нас очень много вопросов. Вот  губернатора сменят недельки через две, и начнем задавать...


 Вы б лучше вопросы действующей городской власти задавали, что остановила реставрацию таких домов. А Штербуль лучше бы спасибо сказали за то, что сумела при Гурвице спасти хоть что-то.

----------


## OdGen

> К отрывкам "Что с тобой происходит?" Там в комментах Строгановский мост. И еще: там отделение милиции - это здание Центрального райкома партии на Менделеева -Сабанеев мост.


 понятно

----------


## Сергей К

Это Нарышкинский спуск? 
Подпись под фотографией - (кадр из фильма Жажда)
"Отряд моряков марширует по Селянскому спуску. Он же спуск Маринеско. Чудесный 3-х этажный дом до наших дней не сохранился."



Кто то его помнит? И куда он делся? На разбомбленный не похож. Виден след пожара на втором этаже, но это не повод)
Жилой себе дом... Фильм 1959-го года..

А вот это - получается возле Нархоза было? На месте памятника Малиновскому?



Подпись под кадром из Зелен. фургона 1957 года)
"До появления Комсомольского бульвара, улица Советской армии упиралась в красивый забор."

Посмотрел - по клумбе получается что перед нынешним памятником даже...

----------


## Trs

Дома на месте будущего памятника Маринеско и далее снесены в 1960-х, если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## Лысый0

> Дома на месте будущего памятника Маринеско и далее снесены в 1960-х, если не ошибаюсь.


 Они поползли на склоне, стали аварийными, а нижний пострадал во время расширения самой площади перед мостами и самих мостов. Стояли еще в 1968г.

----------


## OdGen

> А вот это - получается возле Нархоза было? На месте памятника Малиновскому?
> ...
> Подпись под кадром из Зелен. фургона 1957 года)
> "До появления Комсомольского бульвара, улица Советской армии упиралась в красивый забор."
> 
> Посмотрел - по клумбе получается что перед нынешним памятником даже...


 Как я понял, перед памятником апельсину, там где Преображенская упирается в бульвар Жванецкого  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Вы б лучше вопросы действующей городской власти задавали, что остановила реставрацию таких домов. А Штербуль лучше бы спасибо сказали за то, что сумела при Гурвице спасти хоть что-то.


  К сожалению у нас реставрации не было ни какой, была попытка реконструкции, причем попытка без договоров с прошлыми и нынешними, без обследований, без проектов и паспортов окрасок фасадов... А вопросы зададим всем, не волнуйтесь, горе - шпециалистов, пора выводить на чистую воду иначе название темы таки придется поменять...

----------


## Сергей К

А вот это - особняк на Белинского возле углового дома (с Лермонтовским переулком) №5?

----------


## OdGen

вроде ж признали в этом дворе (в теме про кино) двор по переулку Нахимова, 8, с гротом и колодцем?  :smileflag: . Похоже, что точно он.

----------


## Пушкин

> А вот это - особняк на Белинского возле углового дома (с Лермонтовским переулком) №5?


  Малину снимали в переулке Нахимова...

----------


## Сергей К

> вроде ж признали в этом дворе (в теме про кино) двор по переулку Нахимова, 8, с гротом и колодцем? . Похоже, что точно он.


 Наверно я пропустил)

----------


## VicTur

> А вот это - особняк на Белинского возле углового дома (с Лермонтовским переулком) №5?


 Нахимова, 8. Проверено.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> К сожалению у нас реставрации не было ни какой, была попытка реконструкции, причем попытка без договоров с прошлыми и нынешними, без обследований, без проектов и паспортов окрасок фасадов... А вопросы зададим всем, не волнуйтесь, горе - шпециалистов, пора выводить на чистую воду иначе название темы таки придется поменять...


 .....без договоров, без обследований, без проектов - вот вам и состав преступления для должностных лиц, охраняющих памятники культурного наследия

----------


## brassl

Нашел такое фото, подпись  - строевой смотр одесской милиции
Может кто узнает здание?

Там есть еще фото, постараюсь сканернуть вечером и выложить на опознание.
Книга Обретение истины, 2003 год об одесском сыске

----------


## Сергей К

А это где?





если уже обсуждали извините)

----------


## Сергей К

> Дома на месте будущего памятника Маринеско и далее снесены в 1960-х, если не ошибаюсь.


 Спасибо!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это Нарышкинский спуск? 
> Подпись под фотографией - (кадр из фильма Жажда)
> "Отряд моряков марширует по Селянскому спуску. Он же спуск Маринеско. Чудесный 3-х этажный дом до наших дней не сохранился."
> Кто то его помнит? И куда он делся? На разбомбленный не похож. Виден след пожара на втором этаже, но это не повод)
> Жилой себе дом... Фильм 1959-го года..


 На фото хорошо виден вход в парадную. Через неё можно было попасть во двор, а из него выйти на Приморскую улицу. Дом разобрали совсем недавно, примерно лет 10 т.н.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Предлагаю в теме «Где в Одессе кино снимали» всем присоединиться к работе над этим сайтом. Что мог, я уже дополнил и уточнил здесь и здесь, теперь слово за вами, уважаемые форумчане.


  Не успел до этой темы добраться, а тут уже вовсю идет обсуждение  Спасибо всем за поправки и уточнения!

----------


## Trs

> На фото хорошо виден вход в парадную. Через неё можно было попасть во двор, а из него выйти на Приморскую улицу. Дом разобрали совсем недавно, примерно лет 10 т.н.


 Т.е., он был по нечётной стороне? Выше или ниже дома, часть которого рухнула в 1990-е?

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Добрый день!Не подскажите кто нибудь,а что это за башня внутри универа стоит?Сегодня проходя по Пастера,впервые обратил внимание.

----------


## Antique

Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Зачем в физкорпусе труба. Могу только предположить, что для каких-то опытов, если это не труба крематория.

----------


## Посторонний

может это труба котельной?

----------


## Trs

Да-да, скорее всего это труба котельной.

----------


## kravshik

> может это труба котельной?


 скорее всего,а она точно в физкорпусе,кто видел?,надо пойти посмотретьть........

----------


## Сергей К

> На фото хорошо виден вход в парадную. Через неё можно было попасть во двор, а из него выйти на Приморскую улицу. Дом разобрали совсем недавно, примерно лет 10 т.н.


 Мне вот тоже кажется что этот дом на морской стороне. Но я не помню там такого. Десять лет назад особо по сторонам не смотрел

----------


## Antique

> скорее всего,а она точно в физкорпусе,кто видел?,надо пойти посмотретьть........


  вот же корпус на фото - зелёного цвета. Часть трубы встроена в здание. В Гугл "Планета Земля" её тоже видно.

----------


## Monra

господа! может кто подскажет если где фотки домов на углу Ришельевской и Малой Арнаутской, где сейчас мтоит здание банка Хрещатик?

----------


## Пушкин

Ребята, подскажите что строят на Белинского примерно №7, между особняком Союза писателей и диспансером (больницей)?

----------


## Richard

> К сожалению у нас реставрации не было ни какой, была попытка реконструкции, причем *попытка без договоров с прошлыми и нынешними, без обследований, без проектов и паспортов окрасок фасадов*... А вопросы зададим всем, не волнуйтесь, горе - шпециалистов, пора выводить на чистую воду иначе название темы таки придется поменять...


 Выб это, вначале б саму Штербуль послушали вначале что ли...  Действительно реставрация началась без паспортов просто потому что никаких паспортов не было и в помине. Никто в советские времена этим не заморачивался. Потому и растянулись работы настолько, что была предпринята попытка *качественной* реставрации - каждый дом дом подвергся обследованию, а результате которого каждому создавался свой паспорт, в который заносилась каждая лепнинка-завитушка с фасада. А что это *за договора с прошлыми и нынешними*?

----------


## Лысый0

> Ребята, подскажите что строят на Белинского примерно №7, между особняком Союза писателей и диспансером (больницей)?


 Была автобаза, а сейчас хз что.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (нашел фото трамвая в Аркадии, 1935 год, вроде такого не было)
Может у кого есть дополнения, замечания  :smileflag: 
По фото с милиционерами ни у кого мыслей нет, где это?

----------


## OdGen

В новостях сообщили, что обладминистрация выставляет на торги дом Лерхе по Приморскому бульвару, 5. Это бывшее здание райисполкома. Летом-осенью 2006 г. там снимали "Ликвидацию".
У кого-то есть в нормальном качестве рисунок мозаики сразу за входом с инициалами владельца "A" и "L"? У меня только рисунок от руки 2006 г. и нечеткое фото через окно.

----------


## translator

> об этом доме - Французский бульвар, 3


 Кажется, там была красивая резная дверь, изуродованная множеством слоев коричневой краски...

----------


## OdGen

дверь на Французском бульваре пока стоит, но только в номере пятом.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> дверь на Французском бульваре пока стоит, но только в номере пятом.


 С инициалами НМ - Николай Михайлов,  по версии Александра Розенбойма

----------


## Сергей К

> С инициалами НМ - Николай Михайлов,  по версии Александра Розенбойма


 

позволю себе процитировать сам себя)

с 1899 года (возможно и раньше немного) и до 1911 владельцем этого дома был Н.А. Михайлов  ... По списку домовладельцев Одессы за 1911 год дачное владение по Французскому бульвару за №5 уже значится за мадам Журавской (Лидии?)... Мадам Журавская сдавала флигель своего дома под скульптурную мастерскую Вильгельму и Адольфу Натали, вроде бы итальянцам.

----------


## Посторонний

> По словам Алексея Костусева, те строительные леса, которые представители компании «Реставратор» (принадлежащей экс-депутату Руслану Тарпану) еще не успели снять (на 19-ти фасадах), арестованы — как залог за будущее возмещение ущерба, который, по словам, мэра, составил 63 миллиона гривен. Именно в такую сумму был оценен ущерб городу специальной депутатской комиссией.


 http://dumskaya.net/news/Tiho_shiferom_shursha_____//#comment176796

----------


## OdGen

> С инициалами НМ - Николай Михайлов,  по версии Александра Розенбойма


 О том, что эти Николай Михайлов, говорят списки домовладельцев за соответствующие годы  :smileflag: .

----------


## translator

> и люди приезжают сюда не на магистрали асфальтные посмотреть..а на историю и колорит..


 Но приезжать предпочитают по хорошему асфальту. Я и сам всегда интересуюсь, есть ли дорога там, куда я еду. Если дороги нет, то я могу и подождать... Разбитый булыжник, растрескавшийся асфальт и облезные фасады в 21 веке привлекать могут только археолога.
И Нежинскую уже пора привести в порядок так же, чтобы разгрузить Новосельского. Там же больше нет дорог! Только переулки и тупики.




> а счас


 


> Друзья, кто ездит по ул. Еврейской! Скажите мне, это что, хорошо уложенная брусчатка?


 Стараюсь не ездлить. Отвратительно. Опять вывели улицу из эксплуатации. Раньше камень к камню подгоняли руками! А сейчас из самосвала вывалили и разровняли... Это не дорога. И это не брусчатка. Это залипуха для галочки.
Камни надо было заново отшлифовать до прямых углов или руками опять подрубать каждый к соседнему.




> Именно в такую сумму был оценен ущерб городу специальной депутатской комиссией.


 Забавано. Это я один прочитал и понял так, что "ущерб нанесен депутатской комиссией"?

----------


## Antique

> Разбитый булыжник, растрескавшийся асфальт и облезные фасады в 21 веке привлекать могут только археолога.


 Вобще-то у археологии другие задачи.

----------


## Пушкин

> Выб это, вначале б саму Штербуль послушали вначале что ли...  Действительно реставрация началась без паспортов просто потому что никаких паспортов не было и в помине. Никто в советские времена этим не заморачивался. Потому и растянулись работы настолько, что была предпринята попытка *качественной* реставрации - каждый дом дом подвергся обследованию, а результате которого каждому создавался свой паспорт, в который заносилась каждая лепнинка-завитушка с фасада. А что это *за договора с прошлыми и нынешними*?


   Что то вы путаете всё... Обследования, проекты и паспорта, делаются на планируемые работы, в них четко описывается состояние, объём планируемых работ, материалы, технологии и т.д. включая временные сроки и допуски (лицензии) специалистов... Я не специалист в этой области и имею только опыт реконструкции одного объекта, но поверьте, как только без документов начинают производится фасадные работы (что без условно является нарушением закона) тут же прибегают просители со всех заинтересованных организаций и как говорится вымогают. В начале этой "реставрации" я задавался вопросом в этой теме - сколько стоит что бы Штербуль глаза закрыла на такие вот работы? И ведь вопрос не только к Штербуль, но и к другим...

----------


## translator

> Вобще-то у археологии другие задачи.


  Ну вот. Даже им не интересно.  Кому ж тогда нужен булыжник, разбивающий подвеску до срока, облезлые фасады, взорванный корнями деревьев тротуар, извилистые трамвайные рельсы? Вы скажите, что никому. А я скажу -- они нужны тем, кто живет на такой улице. (_Ах, эта наша память... этот истлевший бабушкин платок, обкусанный мышами..._ Или _Мы тут родились... нам и так хорошо... в г**не, да не в обиде... мы так привыкли... Нам в грязи и неудобстве лучше..._ _грязь -- лечебная_)


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Скрюченная песня*
*Корней Чуковский*

*Скрюченная песня*

  Жил на свете человек,
Скрюченные ножки,
И гулял он целый век
По скрюченной дорожке.

А за скрюченной рекой
В скрюченном домишке
Жили летом и зимой
Скрюченные мышки.

И стояли у ворот
Скрюченные ёлки,
Там гуляли без забот
Скрюченные волки.

И была у них одна
Скрюченная кошка,
И мяукала она.
Сидя у окошка.

А за скрюченным мостом
Скрюченная баба
По болоту босиком
Прыгала, как жаба.

И была в руке у ней
Скрюченная палка,
И летела вслед за ней
Скрюченная галка.

1926 
А у меня ножки ровные и они хотят ходить по ровным дорожкам. И колесики у машинки ровные, и тоже хотят ездить по ровной дорожке...
И не поеду я туда, где нет ровной дорожки. И снизится там туристическая активность. А оно нам надо? 

Я за восстановление фасадов и улиц, как это делают в Европе. Возьмите Прагу или немецкие города. Там современные (по конструкции) здания, на которые надета старинная "шкура", но внутри они бетонные и в них новые коммуникации. И дороги булыжные, но на бетонном основании и с подогнанными камушками. Скажете, что театральная декорация. Ну да. Практического применения у фасада нет... Именно поэтому сделанный под старину фасад вполне можно "повесить" на бетонное здание. И так "картинка" будет висеть дольше. А у дорог есть практическое применение. Она должна соответствовать интенсивности движения.

----------


## Пушкин

> http://dumskaya.net/news/Tiho_shiferom_shursha_____//#comment176796


  И что те леса по сравнению...

----------


## Antique

> облезлые фасады


 Ценителям культуры, истории и искусства. Всем прочим действительно не интересно.

----------


## Trs

> Скажете, что театральная декорация.


 Скажу! Ценность представляет не один только фасад.

----------


## Good++++

> ... (нашел фото трамвая в Аркадии, 1935 год, вроде такого не было)
> Может у кого есть дополнения, замечания ...


 на трамвае написано 17-й "пл. Мартиновська - Аркадія"!  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Именно поэтому сделанный под старину фасад вполне можно "повесить" на бетонное здание. И так "картинка" будет висеть дольше.


 Это делается, когда здание невозможно восстановить. Таким образом спасают хотя бы фасад. У нас предпочитают сносить здания, чем действовать по вышеописанному методу. Ведь можно было на Привозе так поступить, но что мы имеем? Кошелёк победил: на привозе возведены высотки, а стоявшим там зданиям намеренно помогли исчезнуть с лица земли.




> И снизится там туристическая активность. А оно нам надо?


 Большинство туристов ходит в пределах Греческой - Приморского бульвара, для тех кто идёт дальше смысл заключён не в хорошей дороге.

----------


## Посторонний

> Ценителям культуры, истории и исскуства. Всем прочим действительнно не интересно.


 Ценители  иску*сс*тва не огорчаться отреставрированным фасадом
Восстанавливать и сберегать имеет смысл *ценные* здания, а не в основном сарайные постройки вокруг Привоза

----------


## Antique

> Ценители  иску*сс*тва не огорчаться отреставрированным фасадом


 Напомните, кто говорил ,что огорчатся.




> Восстанавливать и сберегать имеет смысл *ценные* здания, а не в основном сарайные постройки вокруг Привоза


 Речь идёт про *ценные*  здания возле Привоза. И в том то и дело, что возле рынка в основном не сарайные постройки. Перечислите  адреса "сарайных построек".

----------


## Пушкин

> Ценители  иску*сс*тва не огорчаться отреставрированным фасадом
> Восстанавливать и сберегать имеет смысл *ценные* здания, а не в основном сарайные постройки вокруг Привоза


  Восстанавливать и сберегать имеет смысл не только отдельно стоящие здания, но и  архитектурно - историческую среду, включая булыжник, как это делают в Праге и особенно в разрушеном после американской бомбежки Дрездене...

----------


## translator

> как это делают в Праге и особенно в разрушеном после американской бомбежки Дрездене...


 Сравнили! У нас не делают, "как в Праге", а делать, как могут, лучше не надо.
Нельзя сравнивать пражский булыжник и новодел на Еврейской.

----------


## Посторонний

> Восстанавливать и сберегать имеет смысл не только отдельно стоящие здания, но и  архитектурно - историческую среду, включая булыжник, как это делают в Праге и особенно в разрушеном после американской бомбежки Дрездене...


 ну что вы сравниваете Прагу (столицу страны в Евросоюзе ,с огромными дотациями извне) с  Одессой, с её пустомелей мэрой, недоучкой президентом и т.д.? Сравнивайте ситуацию в городе с российскими Воронежем или Курском. Если что то и изменится, то на рос. манер

----------


## Посторонний

> булыжник


 одно радует, хоть любители старины стали называть вещи своими именами, камень-булыжником, а не брусчаткой

----------


## Сергей К

> ну что вы сравниваете Прагу (столицу страны в Евросоюзе ,с огромными дотациями извне) с  Одессой, с её пустомелей мэрой, недоучкой президентом и т.д.? Сравнивайте ситуацию в городе с российскими Воронежем или Курском. Если что то и изменится, то на рос. манер


 Если Одесса изменится на манер Питера я не сильно буду против.

----------


## Посторонний

> Если Одесса изменится на манер Питера я не сильно буду против.


 как только нефть и газ   найдут ,так сразу

----------


## Pumik

> А. Розенбойм утверждает, что на довоенном вокзале был фонтан. Фонтан был, но только на новом вокзале. Правда, потом его убрали, как архитектурное излишество. Кто-нибудь может пролить свет на этот вопрос?


 уже боюсь Вам что-то говорить, попробую...
Б.Резник "Пациент из моего детства"
есть описание многих объектов, один из них вокзал:
"Вокзал был большой и красивый. Подобно огромной букве "П", он охватывал все железнодорожные пути. В его левом и правом крыле размещались большие залы для пассажиров, причем, еще сохранились следы деления пассажиров на классы: первому и второму классу были предоставлены залы правого крыла, что явствовало из таблички, сохранившей упраздненные после революции буквы "и с точкой" и "ять". Здесь стояла удобная и красивая мебель, имелся вход в ресторан и отдельный выход на перрон.
Залы по левую сторону были попроще и предназначались для пассажировтретьего класса. Как известно, одним из первых актов новой власти было упразднение деления пассажиров на классы, поэтому в то время, когда мы с мамой прогуливались по вокзалу, во всех залах было одинаково шумно и не очень чисто. Широкие платформы вокзала были крытыми, крыша напоминала вплотную подогнанные друг к другу створки огромных раковин.
Ни дождь, ни снег, ни палящие лучи солнца не были страшны пассажирам и железнодорожникам. Выход на перрон был платным, это, видимо, было тоже заимствованно из дореволюционных времен, от которых остались и автоматы по продаже перронных билетов — на них красовались литые таблички: "Императорские железные дороги". У двери на перрон стоял контролер в железнодорожной форме, он придирчиво проверял билеты и на стойчиво предупреждал, что хранить их надо вплоть до окончательного выхода с вокзала. Действительно, на выходе они проверялись не только у
встречающих, но и у прибывших поездом пассажиров."
полностью прочесть можно в Альманахе №15, 2003 г и продолжение в №16 за 2004.
Про фонтан не пишет, в советской литературе, тоже не припомню. Может имеется в виду фонтан перед вокзалом.

----------


## Сергей К

> как только нефть и газ   найдут ,так сразу


 ага. понятно. т.е. порт это ерунда.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Может имеется в виду фонтан перед вокзалом.


 В 60-е г.г. в большом зале был фонтан с рыбками в центре, метра 2,5-3 в диаметре.

----------


## Сергей К

Похоже не было там фонтана:


интерьер старого вокзала.

----------


## malyutka_e

И я о том же.

----------


## Лысый0

> на трамвае написано 17-й "пл. Мартиновська - Аркадія"!


 Ездили - знаем  :smileflag: .

----------


## Лысый0

> Восстанавливать и сберегать имеет смысл не только отдельно стоящие здания, но и  архитектурно - историческую среду, включая булыжник, как это делают в Праге и особенно в разрушеном после американской бомбежки Дрездене...


 Всё "Старе мисто" в Варшаве после войны собрали по кирпичику - великолепно!

----------


## polvnic

> ага. понятно. т.е. порт это ерунда.


 К сожалению, порт сейчас не процветает, до 30 - 40% работающих сокращают.

----------


## Лысый0

> уже боюсь Вам что-то говорить, попробую...
> Б.Резник "Пациент из моего детства"
> есть описание многих объектов, один из них вокзал:
> "Вокзал был большой и красивый. Подобно огромной букве "П", он охватывал все железнодорожные пути. В его левом и правом крыле размещались большие залы для пассажиров, причем, еще сохранились следы деления пассажиров на классы: первому и второму классу были предоставлены залы правого крыла, что явствовало из таблички, сохранившей упраздненные после революции буквы "и с точкой" и "ять". Здесь стояла удобная и красивая мебель, имелся вход в ресторан и отдельный выход на перрон.
> Залы по левую сторону были попроще и предназначались для пассажировтретьего класса. Как известно, одним из первых актов новой власти было упразднение деления пассажиров на классы, поэтому в то время, когда мы с мамой прогуливались по вокзалу, во всех залах было одинаково шумно и не очень чисто. Широкие платформы вокзала были крытыми, крыша напоминала вплотную подогнанные друг к другу створки огромных раковин.
> Ни дождь, ни снег, ни палящие лучи солнца не были страшны пассажирам и железнодорожникам. Выход на перрон был платным, это, видимо, было тоже заимствованно из дореволюционных времен, от которых остались и автоматы по продаже перронных билетов — на них красовались литые таблички: "Императорские железные дороги". У двери на перрон стоял контролер в железнодорожной форме, он придирчиво проверял билеты и на стойчиво предупреждал, что хранить их надо вплоть до окончательного выхода с вокзала. Действительно, на выходе они проверялись не только у
> встречающих, но и у прибывших поездом пассажиров."
> полностью прочесть можно в Альманахе №15, 2003 г и продолжение в №16 за 2004.
> Про фонтан не пишет, в советской литературе, тоже не припомню. Может имеется в виду фонтан перед вокзалом.


 И в новом вокзале был фонтан (бассейн) с золотыми рыбками, сразу после входа посреди круглого зала в начале-середине 50-х. Вход на перрон тоже был платный  - слева и справа от главного входа были кассы, а в средних дверях проверяли билеты.

----------


## Старая яхна

> В 60-е г.г. в большом зале был фонтан с рыбками в центре, метра 2,5-3 в диаметре.


  +1 
БЫЛ! Был и бил фонтан в большом зале прямо по центру напротив входа! И рыбки там плавали, чем потрясали моё детское воображение! Живы еще люди, которые это помнят!!!

----------


## victor.odessa

> +1 
> БЫЛ! Был и бил фонтан в большом зале прямо по центру напротив входа! И рыбки там плавали, чем потрясали моё детское воображение! Живы еще люди, которые это помнят!!!


 Приезжий, стоя у не работающего фонтана на Соборной площади, спрашивает одессита:"Этот фонтан когда то бил?" "Этот фонтан бил, есть и будет" - отвечает одессит.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Кто знает где это?

----------


## Пушкин

> ну что вы сравниваете Прагу (столицу страны в Евросоюзе ,с огромными дотациями извне) с  Одессой, с её пустомелей мэрой, недоучкой президентом и т.д.? Сравнивайте ситуацию в городе с российскими Воронежем или Курском. Если что то и изменится, то на рос. манер


 А что Прага не была Прагой до Евросоюза? Стремиться всегда надо к лучшему, а не к худшему...

----------


## translator

> ага. понятно. т.е. порт это ерунда.


 А порт городу мало дает. Б*о*льшая часть бабок с территории порта сразу уходит в офшоры, минуя город. 
А таможня «наполняет бюджет»... чаще Киева, чем Одессы.
Это как трамвайная остановка и трамвай: покупатель и продавец встретились на территории остановки, рассчитались и разошлись. На трамвае можно золото возить в слитках. Но для остановки это просто «груз» и остановка городу много не даст. И старается не давать, что самое интересное, иначе -- ты палец дай -- руку откусят. Да и не подчиняется порт городу. С чего ему город поддерживать? Это не городское предприятие. Оно управляется из Киева.




> А что Прага не была Прагой до Евросоюза? Стремиться всегда надо к лучшему, а не к худшему...


 Была. В том-то и дело... всегда была Прагой, даже при «совке». А у нас «_весь ми-ир насилья-а мы разру-ушим до основа-анья, а-а зате-ем..._» а дальше не сложилось как-то, но персонал остался из первой строчки песни, а они другое не умеют...

Будущих чиновников в детстве заставлять в школу ходить, образование получать, книги читать и культуру ценить. Заранее, до того, как они станут чиновниками...

Это так же реально, как и ваш сценарий стремления к лучшему. Все стремятся к лучшему. Выйдите на улицу и спросите у прохожих -- никто не стремиться к худшему. Все только к лучшему. Но все хотят его получить, а не делать. Основная масса населения ждет, пока кто-то сделает хорошо, а потом позовет. А те, кто может что-то, тоже не торопятся, ибо знают, что потом набегут и сломают. Опасаются и стремятся делать лучше где-то в других местах планеты, где это оценят. Так и живем.

Давайте еще пофантазируем?

----------


## malyutka_e

Есть предположения?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Есть предположения?


 Похоже это Преображенская,58-60, между Еврейской и Троицкой.

----------


## Antique

На фото у здания справа колонны, а не пилястры, если качество фото не подводит. Очень странно.

malyutka_e, это фото 30-х?

----------


## Pumik

> Вложение 2132345
> 
> Кто знает где это?


  мне это напоминает корпус технологического института, дворовая часть.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На фото у здания справа колонны, а не пилястры, если качество фото не подводит. Очень странно.
> 
> malyutka_e, это фото 30-х?


 Скорее 20-х

----------


## Pumik

> Есть предположения?


 мне похоже на Ришельевскую между Базарной и Большой Арнаутской

----------


## malyutka_e

> мне это напоминает корпус технологического института, дворовая часть.


 Сомневаюсь. Я там учился, получал "верхнее" образование.

----------


## mlch

> На фото у *здания справа* колонны, а не пилястры, если качество фото не подводит. Очень странно.
> 
> malyutka_e, это фото 30-х?


 Наверное, все-же слева.

----------


## mlch

> Скорее 20-х


 Я бы сказал - конец 20-х, первая половина 30-х.
Сужу по одежде гражданских и форме военного.

----------


## Скрытик

> мне похоже на Ришельевскую между Базарной и Большой Арнаутской


  Для Ришельевской узковатая улица, мне больше Успенскую напоминает, где-то в районе проспекта.

----------


## Trs

Напоминает Преображенскую, вид от Новосельского. Эркер на доме справа - нынешнее управление торговли, дом слева - диспансер.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Напоминает Преображенскую, вид от Новосельского. Эркер на доме справа - нынешнее управление торговли, дом слева - диспансер.


 Так и я о том же.

----------


## Antique

> Наверное, все-же слева.


 да, слева.




> Я бы сказал - конец 20-х, первая половина 30-х.
> Сужу по одежде гражданских и форме военного.


 Если здание во время войны было разрушено. то теоретически при реставрации могли колонны заменить на пилястры. Другого объяснения не могу найти.




> Для Ришельевской узковатая улица, мне больше Успенскую напоминает, где-то в районе проспекта.


 Непонятно почему она такой кажется, может фотографию кадрировали или объектив длиннофокусный. Но на фото слишком много совпадений: Эркер здания справа, фронтон углового здания по Еврейской 58, два балкона и фронтон здания справа - всё это очень узнаваемо.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Холодно! Даю подсказку. Это Успенская улица.

----------


## mlch

> Холодно! Даю подсказку. Это Успенская улица.


 Если Вы знаете ответ и просто хотите загадать загадку, то с этим - сюда.   :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 2132345
> 
> Кто знает где это?


 Если Вы говорите, что это Успенская, то можно попробовать "ткнуть пальцем в небо". Например это может быть обувная фабрика под номером 22. При просмотре фото возникает желание воскликнуть - да это же Минкус, причём прослеживаются параллели со зданием "Академии Холода", построенным тем же архитектором.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите  :smileflag: 
Санаторий Чубаря - это что сейчас, где? А то что то провал в памяти  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Была. В том-то и дело... всегда была Прагой, даже при «совке». А у нас «_весь ми-ир насилья-а мы разру-ушим до основа-анья, а-а зате-ем..._» а дальше не сложилось как-то, но персонал остался из первой строчки песни, а они другое не умеют...
> 
> Будущих чиновников в детстве заставлять в школу ходить, образование получать, книги читать и культуру ценить. Заранее, до того, как они станут чиновниками...
> 
> Это так же реально, как и ваш сценарий стремления к лучшему. Все стремятся к лучшему. Выйдите на улицу и спросите у прохожих -- никто не стремиться к худшему. Все только к лучшему. Но все хотят его получить, а не делать. Основная масса населения ждет, пока кто-то сделает хорошо, а потом позовет. А те, кто может что-то, тоже не торопятся, ибо знают, что потом набегут и сломают. Опасаются и стремятся делать лучше где-то в других местах планеты, где это оценят. Так и живем.
> 
> Давайте еще пофантазируем?


  Да фантазируйте сколько угодно, к сожалению ваша демагогия ни чего конструктивного не несет, а только уводит нас от темы...
Даже то что форумчане общаются в этой или подобной темах,обсуждают те или иные проблемы, зарождает в душах зерно надежды что не всё потеряно. В Одессе достаточно людей наделанных харизмой одессизма, что бы не только попытаться сохранить этот благословенный город, но и передать эту ауру, изюминку Одессы грядущему поколению.
*Я прошу тебя, ВСЕВЫШНИЙ, денно и нощно,
Облегчи их подчас непосильную ношу..
Дай тепла им зимой, дай без засухи лета,
Озари их надеждой, что песня не спета.
Пусть хватает им юмора, хлеба, зарплат...
И пускай наконец-то возродят они храм.* (Бродская синагога)
*И чтоб телефонные связки не рвались,
И чтоб город во мраке не слеп,как в подвале.
Чтоб сердечные реки не вышли из русла,
И чтоб не было пасмурно в душах и пусто....
И чтоб Привоз стоял,и чтоб все были сыты...
Помоги им , Господь, ведь они-ОДЕССИТЫ!*

----------


## OdGen

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите 
> Санаторий Чубаря - это что сейчас, где? А то что то провал в памяти


 Когда товарища Чубаря другие, не менее ответственные товарищи поставили к стенке, санаторий имени его переименовали. Сейчас он носит имя Чкалова.

----------


## OdGen

улица Пастера

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Пишоновская

----------


## OdGen

память не стынет




интересно, что фамилия де Рибас здесь написана правильно, тогда как часто встречающееся Дерибас неправильно.
Ланжерон - прям из Военной галереи  :smileflag: . Только императорский вензель на эполетах размыт.

----------


## Trs

На Пастера - это вопрос где? Или просто демонстрация ниши?

(если где - мавританский" дом напротив театра, №32, кажется)

----------


## OdGen

просто демонстрация. именно там.

----------


## Antique

> (если где - мавританский" дом напротив театра, №32, кажется)


 Мавританский? Напротив Украинского театра  Под Пастера №34 расположен дом в стиле итальянского ренессанса с небольшой примесью псевдорусского стиля.

В мавританском стиле выполнена водолечебница, но я не помню, чтобы в доме Дурьяна был театр.

----------


## Pumik

> Мавританский? Напротив Украинского театра  Под Пастера №34 расположен дом в стиле итальянского ренессанса.


 да, этот дом напротив украинского театра, 100%.


посмотрите, во что превратились остатки санатория Дружба, так обидно.
из соседней темы позаимствовала https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=440004&page=26

фото 3 летней давности делали ребята с сайта Lost World, с тех пор я мечтаю туда пойти, только все компании не было, а теперь то и идти некуда.

----------


## Antique

> посмотрите, во что превратились остатки санатория Дружба, так обидно.
> из соседней темы позаимствовала https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=440004&page=26


 далее будет ещё хуже. Будущее этого места предсказать не сложно, и через год-два здесь вырастут очередные новострои. (

Так что желающим лучше поторопиться увидеть дачу Докса, пока есть на что смотреть.

Балюстрада лестницы обвалилась

----------


## OdGen

Не то что обидно, это трагедия.

----------


## Сергей К

Есть ли у кого фотография дома по Пушкинской, 23 до пожара? (угол Жуковского)

----------


## Пушкин

> Есть ли у кого фотография дома по Пушкинской, 23 до пожара? (угол Жуковского)


  Вот в таком виде, но как видно уже после пожара: 
http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/0065_Pushkinskaya_Zukovskogo/flash/index.html

----------


## Пушкин

> да, этот дом напротив украинского театра, 100%.
> 
> 
> посмотрите, во что превратились остатки санатория Дружба, так обидно.
> из соседней темы позаимствовала https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=440004&page=26
> 
> фото 3 летней давности делали ребята с сайта Lost World, с тех пор я мечтаю туда пойти, только все компании не было, а теперь то и идти некуда.


  Там такая стая собак обитает что лучше туда не ходить, я пару раз пытался, но...

----------


## Antique

> Там такая стая собак обитает что лучше туда не ходить, я пару раз пытался, но...


 В Аркадии немалое количество собак. Когда я был на территории санатория Дружба, то увидел лишь одну, которая возле рабочих бегала, собака насторожилась, обнюхала и вернулась обратно. Но к даче Докса я пробирался со стороны санатория Салют, там в глубину санатория ведёт извилистая дорога которая заканчивается у автостоянки. Далее по поваленым плитам между санаториями я прошёл на соседнюю территорюи. Пока я перебирался через плиты, сзади, со стороны стоянки, меня заметила группа собак, которые подняли яростный лай, но я быстро исчез из их поля видимости. Но лай продолжался несколько минут, пока я осматривал дачу, то имел неприятность его слышать.

Следующая стая собак встретила меня угрожающим лаем на дне Аркадийской балки - запущенное ныне место, куда не ступает нога человека. Пришлось продолжить путь по верхней террасе. Ещё несколько дворняг носилось по песчаному берегу, мешая публике прикармливать чаек.

Ещё одну многочисленную (около 8-и собак), но не агрессивную стаю я встретил на подъёме к Армянской апостольской церкви. Эти даже внимания не обратили.

Также на пути от клиники "Моцарт" в глубь территории: яростным лаем, кидаясь на ограду в попытке перепрыгнуть, прохожих встречает большая сторожевая собака. Территория там большая, она граничит с особняком горсовета, который окружён колючей проволкой. По-этому, пока вы будете проходить мимо ,собака успеет кинуться на забор раз семь. Это сулит не самые приятные впечатления.

----------


## Пушкин

:smileflag: 


> В Аркадии немалое количество собак. Когда я был на территории санатория Дружба, то увидел лишь одну, которая возле рабочих бегала, собака насторожилась, обнюхала и вернулась обратно. Но к даче Докса я пробирался со стороны санатория Салют, там в глубину санатория ведёт извилистая дорога которая заканчивается у автостоянки. Далее по поваленым плитам между санаториями я прошёл на соседнюю территорюи. Пока я перебирался через плиты, сзади, со стороны стоянки, меня заметила группа собак, которые подняли яростный лай, но я быстро исчез из их поля видимости. Но лай продолжался несколько минут, пока я осматривал дачу, то имел неприятность его слышать.
> 
> Следующая стая собак встретила меня угрожающим лаем на дне Аркадийской балки - запущенное ныне место, куда не ступает нога человека. Пришлось продолжить путь по верхней террасе. Ещё несколько дворняг носилось по песчаному берегу, мешая публике прикармливать чаек.
> 
> Ещё одну многочисленную (около 8-и собак), но не агрессивную стаю я встретил на подъёме к Армянской апостольской церкви. Эти даже внимания не обратили.
> 
> Также на пути от клиники "Моцарт" в глубь территории: яростным лаем, кидаясь на ограду в попытке перепрыгнуть, прохожих встречает большая сторожевая собака. Территория там большая, она граничит с особняком горсовета, который окружён колючей проволкой. По-этому, пока вы будете проходить мимо ,собака успеет кинуться на забор раз семь. Это сулит не самые приятные впечатления.


  Спасибо за красочное описание мест обитания четвероногих...

----------


## Сергей К

> Вот в таком виде, но как видно уже после пожара: 
> http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/0065_Pushkinskaya_Zukovskogo/flash/index.html


 спасибо!

----------


## Алик Савенков

Верно, это Успенская,22  бывшая Обувная фабрика. Я со временем найду ещё фотографии её.

----------


## Сергей К

> Не то что обидно, это трагедия.


 Жуть какая. Одно из красивейших зданий города. Неужели так все и будет?

----------


## brassl

А где у нас такой вход? Куда его ложить в архиве?

----------


## Пушкин

http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2011/01/20/fasdi_7603.html 
Реставрация фасадов оказалась фуфлом?

----------


## Antique

> Верно, это Успенская,22  бывшая Обувная фабрика. Я со временем найду ещё фотографии её.


 Хорошо, будем ждать.

----------


## Посторонний

> http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2011/01/20/fasdi_7603.html 
> Реставрация фасадов оказалась фуфлом?


 из ролика следует, что реставрационные работы велись не совсем законно.

----------


## Richard

> из ролика следует, что реставрационные работы велись не совсем законно.


 Поразительно, да? Марков сказал обвинил Гурвица!

----------


## Посторонний

> Поразительно, да? Марков сказал обвинил Гурвица!


 ну как из Маркова законопослушный гражданин, всем известно (никакой). Вчера проходил по Шампанскому переулку и обратил внимание на снесённые здания на территории санатория Чувирина (который Марков украл у профсоюзов). Недолго осталось ждать очередного новостроя

----------


## Пушкин

> из ролика следует, что реставрационные работы велись не совсем законно.


  Мы вроде это обсуждали позавчера или три дня назад, а репортаж я увидел только вчера вечером в новостях. И то что велись работы не законно следует не из ролика, а по факту...

----------


## Пушкин

> ну как из Маркова законопослушный гражданин, всем известно (никакой). Вчера проходил по Шампанскому переулку и обратил внимание на снесённые здания на территории санатория Чувирина (который Марков украл у профсоюзов). Недолго осталось ждать очередного новостроя


  Санаторий Чувырина имеет несколько владельцев. Один из них Марков????

----------


## Посторонний

> Мы вроде это обсуждали позавчера или три дня назад, а репортаж я увидел только вчера вечером в новостях. И то что велись работы не законно следует не из ролика, а по факту...


 чтобы говорить о фактах, нужно быть знакомым с документами. Пока что мы имеем дело с интерпретациями фактов ангажированными СМИ и их кукловодами

----------


## Пушкин

> Поразительно, да? Марков сказал обвинил Гурвица!


   Список обвиняемых в разрушении города может быть длинным, но на первом месте, конечно, Гурвиц - как первое лицо в городе. К сожалению, это всё лишний раз доказывает что отцы города не были его детьми, ни по рождению, ни в душе...

----------


## brassl

Подписываюсь под постом Пушкина. Виноваты первые лица города.

А подвесить их за ноги
Возле Бродской синагоги.  :smileflag: 

Хотя даже это ничего из разрушенного уже не вернет.

----------


## Пушкин

> Подписываюсь под постом Пушкина. Виноваты первые лица города.
> 
> А подвесить их за ноги
> Возле Бродской синагоги. 
> 
> Хотя даже это ничего из разрушенного уже не вернет.


  Не совсем понял ваш пост, простите, а причем тут Бродская синагога, даже со смайликом?

----------


## brassl

Это срочки вырваны из стишка, смайлик можно убрать (в данном случае обозначает иронию).
А если прозой, то каждый должен отвечать за поступки. И жаль что прошлой власти, как и позапрошлой все сошло с рук.

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Может кто знает, где это?

----------


## Посторонний

> Это срочки вырваны из стишка, смайлик можно убрать (в данном случае обозначает иронию).
> А если прозой, то каждый должен отвечать за поступки. И жаль что прошлой власти, как и позапрошлой все сошло с рук.


  что прошлой власти сошло с рук? Прерванная нынешними временщиками реставрация зданий? Так за это должен отвечать нынешний мэр

----------


## Amon_RA

> что прошлой власти сошло с рук? Прерванная нынешними временщиками реставрация зданий? Так за это должен отвечать нынешний мэр


 Ой, не спеши. Ему еще рано отвечать. Он еще такого натворит...

----------


## brassl

> что прошлой власти сошло с рук? Прерванная нынешними временщиками реставрация зданий? Так за это должен отвечать нынешний мэр


 А прошлые были "постоянные", ну исходя изтого что эти "временщики"?  :smileflag: 
Еще раз повторюсь. 
Никто не собирался доводить до конца реставрацию при пустом городском бюджете. Был банальный съем денег.
Почему она началась не в первые дни "правления", а уже после того как всем стало понятно что прошлый состав у власти не останется?
Ну а насчет того что сошло с рук... Вы ж не глупый, подумайте, пройдитесь по городу, присмотритесь. 
Но не "посторонним" взглядом  :smileflag:  Вспомните, как при первом "приходе" прогремели первые взрывы в городе и тд и тп.
И почему только реставрация, т.е круглый дом уже забыли, Спартак списали, на Ланжеровской снесли дом перед выборами, марши нациков при попустительстве городских властей.
Все ну их, чего мы о них должны говорить в такой хорошей теме? По моему мы отвлеклись.

Может быть у Вас есть интересные старые фото города и Вы можете чем то поделится с нами?
А так с политикой, по-моему не в эту тему. Так много негатива в жизни. Дайте отдохнуть хоть здесь, в хорошей компании.

----------


## Посторонний

*brassl*

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Эксклюзивный комментарий Н. Штербуль: «Вчерашнее заявление и.о. вице-мэра — безграмотно и непрофессионально»*Вчера управление информации Одесского городского совета на своем веб-сайте разместило официальное заявление новоназначенного и.о. вице-мэра Одессы Александра Орлова, который подверг резкой критике позицию управления по охране объектов культурного наследия облгосадминистрации в нашумевшем деле о реконструкции 52-х фасадов аварийных зданий центра города. Более того, Александр Орлов заявил о «наглой лжи», «заинтересованности в происходящем» и «попытке оправдать фирму-реставратора» со стороны определенных чиновников.

«Думская» связалась с начальницей управления — Натальей Анатольевной Штербуль — которая любезно согласилась дать нашему изданию эксклюзивный комментарий, посвященный этому вопросу.

«Сразу отмечу, что мои слова — не оправдание, а именно комментарий. По поводу вчерашнего заявления мне хочется сказать: Александр Витальевич — молодой и неопытный чиновник, который неглубоко и непрофессионально оценил ситуацию, - рассказала Наталья Штербуль. — И в 2010 году, когда эти работы начинались, и в данное время, городские и областные власти выражают понимание, что эти реставрационные работы необходимы. И я думаю, что Александр Орлов, поработав немножко на этом поприще, разобравшись с той сферой, которую он курирует, и ознакомившись со всеми документами — у него будет другое видение ситуации.
Мы же всегда помогали и будем помогать городской власти — несмотря на то, что мы областное управление, у нас есть общая задача — это предмет нашей деятельности. И смею заверить, что наше управление по охране объектов культурного наследия занимается этим профессионально, давно и объективно. В данном конкретном случае — мы даже выписывали предписание о приостановке работ по реставрации, которые не являлись подготовительными и превышали тот объем, который нужно было сделать, чтобы оценить объемы последующих реставрационных работ. Поэтому такие заявления — не помешают нам делать свою работу по сохранению лица нашего города. 

Сейчас, по распоряжению городского головы Алексея Костусева, работала и уже завершила свою работу специальная комиссия. Я являюсь членом этой комиссии. В результате установлено, что экс-мэром данный вопрос изучался поверхностно, но всё же главной задачей комиссией было даже не определение ущерба, который был нанесен зданиям и городу, а определение объема работ, которые необходимо провести, чтобы привести здания в надлежащее техническое состояние. Те 63 миллиона гривен ущерба, о которых идет речь в заявлении Орлова — это стоимость работ по восстановлению зданий, которая была рассчитана на основании дефектных актов, составленных в начале работы — причем представителями городских структур, заказчиком реконструкции: УКСом, управлением капитального строительства Одесского горсовета, нашим управлением по охране объктов культурного наследия, проектной организацией.

Именно этот расчет был представлен комиссией, чтобы определиться, что делать дальше. И именно для конструктивного решения этот вопрос сейчас обсуждается городским и областным руководством. 

Конечно, я ни в коей мере не хочу говорить, что подрядная организация, занимающаяся реставрацией, отличалась высоким уровнем культуры — она создавала неудобство жильцам. 

Но такие непродуманные и совершенно безграмотные заявления только создают нездоровый ажиотаж и мешают осуществлению того решения, которого сегодня от властей города и области, являющихся единой командой, ждут все — привести город в порядок и провести ремонтно-реставрационные работы на объектах».

----------


## brassl

Спасибо конечно, почитал с удовольствием.
Круче чем Задорнов.
Особенно это - "Мы же всегда помогали и будем помогать городской власти"  :smileflag: 

Я чего специально для меня?  :smileflag: 
Мне кстати понравилось как перевернули название статьи, в тексте - "неглубоко и непрофессионально" - вот слова Натальи Анатолиевны. И так всегда и во всем  :smileflag: 

Пока идет этот разговор, я пополнил архив на два фото (просмотрели уже пять раз), нет даже на три фото, по одному я не знаю адрес, сканерю книгу по Одессе для ребят.
А что у Вас интересного и нужного для темы в которой Вы общаетесь?

----------


## Trs

Господа, господа, ну не устраивайте и в этом уютном уголке политику. Что натворит нынешний мэр - будем видеть. 

Позавчера подходил на лоток Оптимума - на следующей неделе уже будет вторая часть "Ауры Молдованки", возьму сразу обе. МБ где-то и мелькало, пропустил, извиняюсь, если дублирую.

И сразу же вопрос - не знает ли кто когда высаживали деревья на Запорожской? Мне обещали принести для сканирования старые фото, на одном из них видны ещё молодые деревья на этой улице. Даты фото неизвестны (МБ, пока что неизвестны).

----------


## malyutka_e

Отвлекаю от политики. 1905 год. Местонахождение практически неопределимо. "Весело" было в Одессе.

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще немного 1905 года.

----------


## translator

> фамилия де Рибас здесь написана правильно, тогда как часто встречающееся Дерибас неправильно.


 С языковой точки зрения это вопрос спорный. Устоявшиеся заимствования тяготеют к правилам принимающего их языка. А уже прошло 200 лет, так что такая русификация допустима. Деволана туда же пишем.

----------


## Лысый0

> Еще немного 1905 года.


 Еврейские погромы? Помните у Бабеля "Голуби". Почему сложно - Молдаванка (Ближние мельницы) (1), край города до Успенской от Молдованки. Читаем "Ниву" за 1905 г.

----------


## translator

> Там такая стая собак обитает что лучше туда не ходить, я пару раз пытался, но...


 Надо с собой взять жменню сухого корма.  Я так проходил на территорию порта "Южный" (со стороны Григорьевки есть дыры) и в разные другие места ради видов. (Это наши домашние собаки избалованы, а для дворовых это страшное лакомство, как и любая еда впрочем... Но сухой корм -- сухой и легкий -- карман не тянет, пятен не оставляет.)
Такая хитрость.

----------


## translator

> на территории санатория Чувирина... осталось ждать очередного новостроя


 Фигасе! Там же выстроили здоровенный дом на месте геологической площадки универа. я его на днях увидел аж от Дворца спорта с проспекта Шевченка и удивился размерам. Должно ж быть какое-то расстояние между такими домами!

А то в Кирпичном переулке понастроили (с "видом на море") так, что из соседних домов можно за руку здороваться. и кроме окна напротив ничего не видно... Уроды...

----------


## Лысый0

> Спасибо конечно, почитал с удовольствием.
> Круче чем Задорнов.
> Особенно это - "Мы же всегда помогали и будем помогать городской власти" 
> 
> Я чего специально для меня? 
> Мне кстати понравилось как перевернули название статьи, в тексте - "неглубоко и непрофессионально" - вот слова Натальи Анатолиевны. И так всегда и во всем 
> 
> Пока идет этот разговор, я пополнил архив на два фото (просмотрели уже пять раз), нет даже на три фото, по одному я не знаю адрес, сканерю книгу по Одессе для ребят.
> А что у Вас интересного и нужного для темы в которой Вы общаетесь?


 Простите за категоричность, господа, но всем на воздух (на уй)! В политику - аналы чистить!!! Счас нажму красную...

----------


## Лысый0

> Фигасе! Там же выстроили здоровенный дом на месте геологической площадки универа. я его на днях увидел аж от Дворца спорта с проспекта Шевченка и удивился размерам. Должно ж быть какое-то расстояние между такими домами!
> 
> А то в Кирпичном переулке понастроили (с "видом на море") так, что из соседних домов можно за руку здороваться. и кроме окна напротив ничего не видно... Уроды...


 Не площадки, полигона, но не суть - там запланировано еще два урода со сносом "Метронома" и на месте "Военной кафедры". Потом и весь сталинский геофак уроют. Отаке, малята!

----------


## Лысый0

> Фигасе! Там же выстроили здоровенный дом на месте геологической площадки универа. я его на днях увидел аж от Дворца спорта с проспекта Шевченка и удивился размерам. Должно ж быть какое-то расстояние между такими домами!
> 
> А то в Кирпичном переулке понастроили (с "видом на море") так, что из соседних домов можно за руку здороваться. и кроме окна напротив ничего не видно... Уроды...


 Кстати их тама три *( не считая пристройки учебного к "стекляшке". Слава ректорам=молдаванам!!! Хоть здесь мы знаем конкретного пришлого поца.

----------


## translator

> со сносом "Метронома" и на месте "Военной кафедры". Потом и весь сталинский геофак уроют.


 "Военку" со стадионом и всем остальным Кивалов уже давно купил... пару лет назад (мама там работала).




> Слава ректорам=молдаванам!!! Хоть здесь мы знаем конкретного пришлого поца.


 Ну, для этого есть на форуме где-то отдельная тема... я про ректора...

----------


## malyutka_e

Тоска зеленая...

----------


## Лысый0

> Тоска зеленая...


 запой?

----------


## Посторонний

> Кстати их тама три *( не считая пристройки учебного к "стекляшке". Слава ректорам=молдаванам!!! Хоть здесь мы знаем конкретного пришлого поца.


 скоро станет 4

----------


## Antique

> С языковой точки зрения это вопрос спорный. Устоявшиеся заимствования тяготеют к правилам принимающего их языка. А уже прошло 200 лет, так что такая русификация допустима. Деволана туда же пишем.


 де Рибас "паспорт", так сказать, не менял. Как был Хосе де Рибасом, так и остался. То, что в одной из стран его имя и фамилию коверкали сути же не меняет.

----------


## translator

Одно радует -- скоро расширят Фр. б-р и сделают асфальт. Иначе будет транспортный коллапс. Только это сооружение на картинке выше -- это минимум 100 автомобилей в первое время. А где стоянка? Где широкие подъездные дороги?

----------


## Посторонний

> Одно радует -- скоро расширят Фр. б-р и сделают асфальт.


 откуда такая инфо? Сильно сомневаюсь, что до этого дойдёт. Это слишком масштабный проект.

----------


## Antique

> откуда такая инфо? Сильно сомневаюсь, что до этого дойдёт. Это слишком масштабный проект.


 Общество потребления - страшная сила.

----------


## malyutka_e

> запой?


 Нет, от вас.

----------


## translator

> откуда такая инфо? Сильно сомневаюсь, что до этого дойдёт. Это слишком масштабный проект.


 


> Общество потребления - страшная сила.


 Это неизбежно, т.к. закономерно. Я тут недавно писал про 21 век и все такое...
Я не говорю, что завтра, но см. генплан -- там даже предусмотрена дорога параллельно Фр. б-ру в сторону моря, немного ниже верхней грунтовой дороги -- по склонам (какая засада для понастроивших дачи над склоном!). И никуда не деться. Иначе город задохнется.

----------


## Посторонний

> Это неизбежно, т.к. закономерно. Я тут недавно писал про 21 век и все такое...
> Я не говорю, что завтра, но см. генплан -- там даже предусмотрена дорога параллельно Фр. б-ру в сторону моря, немного ниже верхней грунтовой дороги -- по склонам (какая засада для понастроивших дачи над склоном!). И никуда не деться. Иначе город задохнется.


 параллельная дорога, то другое. К  тому же это перспектива отдалённого будущего

----------


## translator

> параллельная дорога, то другое. К  тому же это перспектива отдалённого будущего


 Просто я уже сразу, чтобы тут за один раз уже оплакали и булыжник, и склоны...  Чтоб два раза не вставать.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Это тоже здание по ул.Успенской в 2009 году, если не ошибаюсь. По Дубль ГИСу ул.Успенская,22а. Корпус обувной фабрики 1935 год. Архитектор Минкус А.Б. И и Фельдштейн В.Л.

----------


## brassl

Может кто подскажет что за улица? Только что нашел вид

----------


## malyutka_e

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=111&pid=4268#top_display_me  dia.   Больше похоже на гражданскую войну, чем на 41-й год.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Может кто подскажет что за улица? Только что нашел вид
> Вложение 2142489


 Очень похоже на ту улицу, по которой был большой спор. Которая слишком "плоская".

----------


## victor.odessa

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=111&pid=4268#top_display_me  dia.   Больше похоже на гражданскую войну, чем на 41-й год.


 Слева от пушки тягач на гусеничном ходу. ВОВ.

----------


## Посторонний

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=111&pid=4268#top_display_me  dia.   Больше похоже на гражданскую войну, чем на 41-й год.


 там же слева вроде трактор стоит. Сомнительно, что гр. война

----------


## malyutka_e

> Слева от пушки тягач на гусеничном ходу. ВОВ.


 Пушка какая -то допотопная.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 2142404Вложение 2142416Вложение 2142427Это тоже здание по ул.Успенской в 2009 году, если не ошибаюсь. По Дубль ГИСу ул.Успенская,22а. Корпус обувной фабрики 1935 год. Архитектор Минкус А.Б. И и Фельдштейн В.Л.


 Какая разруха! Корпус горел?

----------


## brassl

Если я правильно помню, это фото с румынского сайта об Одессе (это я о фото с пушкой)

----------


## victor.odessa

> Может кто подскажет что за улица? Только что нашел вид
> Вложение 2142489


 Я считаю, что впереди видна Пересыпь, внизу Приморская улица, справа за домами насыпь, нижнего дома слева сейчас нет, пустырь, основание Тёщиного моста. Съёмку проводили от Воронцовской колоннады.

----------


## Лысый0

> Может кто подскажет что за улица? Только что нашел вид
> Вложение 2142489


 Приморская в районе СРЗ за Армянским переулком. Вид в сторону Пересыпи. Вдоль улицы справа идет сгоревшая в 1905 ж.д. насыпь (не помню как называлась, кажется эстокада)ИМХО.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я считаю, что впереди видна Пересыпь, внизу Приморская улица, справа за домами насыпь, нижнего дома слева сейчас нет, пустырь, основание Тёщиного моста. Съёмку проводили от Воронцовской колоннады.


 Поддерживаю.

----------


## brassl

Так что ребята - в Приморскую улицу вид?

----------


## Скрытик

> Так что ребята - в Приморскую улицу вид?


 Конечно. Посмотри как залив огибает.

----------


## Trs

Кусочек дома справа - это полуразрушенный в настоящее время дом недалеко от Торговой лестницы. Фасад ещё цел, но со двора всё рухнуло.

----------


## brassl

> Конечно. Посмотри как залив огибает.


 А к ГИСу ничего привязать нельзя? Ну хоть примерно

----------


## Antique

> Пушка какая -то допотопная.


 Такая возле Арсенала в Киеве стоит. Пушка (76 мм) - 1913 года. К началу ВОВ пушки оставались на вооружении только у морской пехоты.

----------


## Antique

> А к ГИСу ничего привязать нельзя? Ну хоть примерно


  Приморская ул., 22

Благодаря фото можно увидить целый ряд снесённых домов. На чётной стороне сохранился только 22-й дом, и вдали у Андросовского переулка тоже ещё остались здания.,

----------


## brassl

Вот тут есть три вида Одессы которых нет у нас в архиве. Может у кого то они есть, а то я их "виковырять" немогу  :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

> Одно радует -- скоро расширят Фр. б-р и сделают асфальт. Иначе будет транспортный коллапс.


 Здорово. Наконец-то. Радость то какая. Ура. Будем строить дебильные дома а потом ввиду того, что уже построили,
уничтожать все вокруг. Зачем нам какая то уникальная улица прекрасных загородных вилл и дач, зачем эти парки вокруг них с гротами, решетками, фонтанами? Надо чтоб можно ездить.
Дорогу прогрессу и автомобилизации. В принципе, давно вообще все стоит закатать в асфальт. 
Снести старые дома и вместо них выстроить новые, комфортные, удобные. Ну, а если кто хочет сильно видеть старый город, (ну есть такие, убогие ретрограды), 
то его можно нарисовать на фасадах новых домов из стекла, бетона и гипсокартона. Внизу. А можно наверху. Чтоб не портило вид в 21 веке. 
 Дорогу прогрессу, дорогу, дорогу...

----------


## brassl

Как там у классика было в конце практически такого же монолога - 
Музыканты, играй отчетливей, идет новый владелец вишневого сада....
Так кажется.
Одно фото получилось вытащить. Но может у кого то есть лучше по качеству?

Вот нашел еще одно. Удачный день сегодня

----------


## kravshik

> Я считаю, что впереди видна Пересыпь, внизу Приморская улица, справа за домами насыпь, нижнего дома слева сейчас нет, пустырь, основание Тёщиного моста. Съёмку проводили от Воронцовской колоннады.


 как по мне ,да...вдалеке виден корпус мельницы Вайнштейна с башенками.....

----------


## Sergey_L

Одесский технологичный институт консервной промышленности, он же - моя родная Академия Холода ))  Эти и другие фото (до 1950г) с сайта библиотеки иститута. 
Там же, к слову, можно почитать об истории вуза.
http://www.osar.odessa.ua/get_text.php?page=1&topic=gallery1#

----------


## translator

> Зачем нам какая то уникальная улица... Дорогу прогрессу... Чтоб не портило вид в 21 веке...


 Прошу заметить, я не пугаю и не пропагандирую. Я констатирую то, что уже произошло и происходит. К чему такая ирония? Это уже свершилось.
Согласен, да, это печально. Но это не смертельно. (И, главное, мы с вами на этот процесс не влияем, поэтому может расслабиться и получать удовольствие.)

И 73 года "совка" произвели на свет особый вид чиновников и должны были к этому приучить остальных.
А кто не адаптировался, я не виноват

----------


## victor.odessa

> Согласен, да, это печально. Но это не смертельно. (И, главное, мы с вами на этот процесс не влияем, поэтому может расслабиться и получать удовольствие.)


 Мы не в силах замедлить процесс старения и уход из жизни родных и близких нам людей, остановить болезни. Но почему то никто из нас глядя на умирающего не пожелает его родственникам и друзьям "расслабиться и получать удовольствие". Я не буду Вам петь дифирамбы о малой Родине, патриотизме, любви и уважению к городу и горожанам. Я очередной раз убедился в том, что за последние 20 лет на свет появилась масса людей, которая получает удовольствие от того, что кому то плохо.

----------


## translator

К счастью, я не появился на свет в эти 20 лет. Я еще успел это сделать в 70-х. 

Но современным градостроителям, да и остальным, я советую глянуть вот эту лекцию. У нас пока не так, как там говорят.

----------


## Antique

> Согласен, да, это печально. Но это не смертельно.


 Потеря культурного наследия  ведёт к упадку культуры. Это в своём роде смертельно, потери невосполнимы.






> (И, главное, мы с вами на этот процесс не влияем, поэтому может расслабиться и получать удовольствие.)


 Удовольствие от чего? От недальновидных решений? Приморская часть города давно исчерпала себя в плане развития, и город должен расширяться от моря вглубь. Больше нет альтернатив.

----------


## Sergey_L

Ещё несколько новых фотографий. С сайта Донской библиотеки. ФОТОВЫСТАВКА 
"Голод в Советской России (1921-1923 гг.) и содействие Американской Администрации Помощи (АРА) в его преодолении" 
http://gallery.dspl.ru/rus/index.html

На первой фото - Пушкинская 32 (узнал по флагодержателям) Остальные (кроме порта) загадка... Кстати, последняя - это кадр из документального фильма, который тогда сняли американцы. Сам фильм (по информации из сайта) хранится сегодня в Библиотеке Конгресса США. Может кто знает, как его "выцарапать" оттуда? У меня ничего не получилось.

----------


## Trs

Третья - похоже на Мясоедовскую.

----------


## translator

> Сам фильм (по информации из сайта) хранится сегодня в Библиотеке Конгресса США. Может кто знает, как его "выцарапать" оттуда? У меня ничего не получилось.


 А ссылка есть? Название фильма? Он доступен онлайн?
(Есть же всякие средства захвата изображения и звука непосредственно на уровне железа, даже если оно "заколдовано" от закачки с сайта.)

----------


## brassl

Вопрос.
Если на фото АРА Пушкинская, 32, то тогда это не Пушкинская, 32, не похожи.

----------


## Trs

Так здание по ссылке - за кадром слева.

----------


## brassl

Переведите, пожалуйста. Не понял  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Третья - похоже на Мясоедовскую.


  А мне кажется пересыпь, сразу от моста.

----------


## Antique

> Переведите, пожалуйста. Не понял


 Это означает ,что от здания №32 видно только держатель флага, а весь кадр занимает здание №30.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 2143253


 Звезда на куполе здания водолечебницы выглядит нелепо.

----------


## vieanna

> Звезда на куполе здания водолечебницы выглядит нелепо.


 зато портреты с лозунгом как отродясь))

----------


## victor.odessa

> А мне кажется пересыпь, сразу от моста.


 А я считаю, что это может быть Балковская.

----------


## Посторонний

> Третья - похоже на Мясоедовскую.


 как по мне, на Мастерскую больше похоже

----------


## Trs

Мне линия домов по правой стороне кадра напомнила квартал между Прохоровской и Госпитальной

----------


## Посторонний

> Мне линия домов по правой стороне кадра напомнила квартал между Прохоровской и Госпитальной


 может быть..
А может Мастерская  между Разумовской и Колонтаевской

----------


## TrinCh

вот такое нашлось в Сети.

очевидно уже поднятый после вот этого. "._..в 6 ч. 40 м. «Меджидие» подорвался на мине (в 15 милях на W3/4N от Одесского маяка_"





осмотр водолазами

в Одесском доке

кому интересно  :smileflag: , подробнее здесь - http://www.agentura.ru/press/about/jointprojects/inside-zi/medjidie/
а здесь подробности поднятия с фотографиями - http://flot.com/history/events/mejidie.htm

----------


## mlch

> *Одно радует -- скоро расширят Фр. б-р и сделают асфальт.* Иначе будет транспортный коллапс. Только это сооружение на картинке выше -- это минимум 100 автомобилей в первое время. А где стоянка? Где широкие подъездные дороги?


 Очень жаль, что многих из проживающих в этом городе может радовать уничтожение таких улиц, как Французский бульвар.

----------


## Sergey_L

> А ссылка есть? Название фильма? Он доступен онлайн?
> (Есть же всякие средства захвата изображения и звука непосредственно на уровне железа, даже если оно "заколдовано" от закачки с сайта.)


 Есть ссылка только на сам сайт Библиотеки Конгресса ))) А где фильм там искать - не представляю))

----------


## TrinCh

сайт Одесского порта порадовал http://news.port.odessa.ua/?menu=&submenu=&submenu2=&page=news&newsid=557&opr  =1  :smileflag: 
раньше не видел...

----------


## Пушкин

> Вопрос.
> Если на фото АРА Пушкинская, 32, то тогда это не Пушкинская, 32, не похожи.


  Это однозначно не Пушкинская 32.

----------


## TrinCh

> Это однозначно не Пушкинская 32.


 на одессастори однозначно Пушкинская, 32.

на исходном фото с очередью...



> ...от здания №32 видно только держатель флага, а весь кадр занимает здание №30.

----------


## krust

> ...


  Не так давно показывал одну зимнюю открытку, так вот ещё парочка. Ну, с театром всё понятно, а вот где это мужики снег чистят? Здание на переднем плане с очень характерными балконами. Все три открытки, по всей видимости одного фотографа и прошли почту по одинаковому маршруту Одесса-Остерзеле(Oosterzele) к одному и тому же адресату.

----------


## translator

> Очень жаль, что многих из проживающих в этом городе может радовать уничтожение таких улиц, как Французский бульвар.


 Из двух зол выбирают меньшее (при остальных равных).
Я не против беречь старину, но я хочу доезжать из центра до Аркадии на машине за 15 минут и быстрее (как в детстве на велосипеде ездил минут за 10). Расстояние же не изменилось.  :smileflag:  Машин стало больше и с этим надо что-то делать... как ни крути...




> Есть ссылка только на сам сайт Библиотеки  Конгресса ))) А где фильм там искать - не представляю))


 Хоть название или год съемки. Адрес Библиотеки Конгресса я и так знаю. А дальше? Нужны намеки.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Такая возле Арсенала в Киеве стоит. Пушка (76 мм) - 1913 года. К началу ВОВ пушки оставались на вооружении только у морской пехоты.


  По поводу спорной фотографии.

 Пушка эта называется 152-мм полевая гаубица обр. 1910 года, состоявшая на вооружении царской армии. Работы по модернизации орудия начались в 1936 году, их целью было обеспечить унификацию зарядов (и гильз) орудия с модернизированной 152-мм гаубицей обр. 1909/30 гг.У орудий *штатные деревянные колёса заменялись на металлические с резиновой грузошиной*, что позволило увеличить скорость возки до 18 км/ч.

 Новых орудий не производилось, осуществлялась только переделка имеющихся гаубиц обр. 1910 г. Точное количество модернизированных орудий не известно, но их количество было не менее 99. К 1941 году не прошедших модернизацию гаубиц обр. 1910 г. в войсках не было.
 На фото - деревянные колеса (значит это никак не 1941-й)

 Кроме того, во время обороны Одессы бои шли на подступах к городу. А на фото явные признаки уличных боев: брошенная техника, кстати, совсем не образца 41-го года.

 Да и носитель изображения - фотопластинка. В 1941 году в основном применялись пленочные фотоаппараты, это гораздо удобней.


 На фото не видны ни противотанковые ежи, ни штабеля из мешков с песком, что было характерно для оборонных фотографий  Одессы 41-го года.

 Исходя из вышеизложенного, здесь запечатлен год 1919-1920, а никак не 1941.

----------


## Antique

> А на фото явные признаки уличных боев: брошенная техника, кстати, совсем не образца 41-го года.


 Ну уж что на складах было. 
- трактора на территории Российской империи впервые начали выпускать только в 1922-м году, когда самой империи уже не существовало. Трактор как на фото - вундерваффе для дореволюционных времён.
- Люды одеты в советские вещи.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Antique;17562544]Ну уж что на складах было. 
- трактора на территории Российской империи впервые начали выпускать только в 1922-м году, когда самой империи уже не существовало. Трактор как на фото - вундерваффе для дореволюционных времён.
- Люды одеты в советские вещи.

Неубедительно. А как насчет других аргументов ?

----------


## exse

> По поводу спорной фотографии ... здесь запечатлен год 1919-1920, а никак не 1941.


 На фото трактор Сталинец-60. Тем более, что в 1917 г. во всей России было 165 тракторов. Те Фордзоны 20-х, которые до сих пор стоят как памятники в некоторых бывших колхозах, имеют более примитивную конструкцию. А, если это Сталинец-60, то фото никак не ранее 1933г.

----------


## Antique

> Неубедительно.


 Очень даже убедительно.

----------


## malyutka_e

Не убедили.

----------


## Antique

> Не убедили.


 А вы попробуйте опровергнуть момент на счёт трактора. На фото трактор Сталинец-60, тракторы такой конструкции появились в мире в только в 1930-х годах.

----------


## mlch

> Из двух зол выбирают меньшее (при остальных равных).
> Я не против беречь старину, но я хочу доезжать из центра до Аркадии на машине за 15 минут и быстрее (как в детстве на велосипеде ездил минут за 10). Расстояние же не изменилось.  Машин стало больше и с этим надо что-то делать... как ни крути...


 Не загадили-бы Французский новостроями - не был бы переполнен Французский.
А что касается дороги из центра в Аркадию, то кто им мешал:
1. расширить Шевченко?
2. Сделать нормальные спуски и развороты с Фонтана в ту же Аркадию? (Сейчас уже, конечно - малореально.)

Кстати, асфальтирование и расширение Французского дорогу в Аркадию не ускорят. Все равно в 10-го апреля упретесь.
И в конце-концов. Кто Вам мешает и сейчас, как в детстве? На велосипеде.  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> А вы попробуйте опровергнуть момент на счёт трактора. На фото трактор Сталинец-60, тракторы такой конструкции появились в мире в только в 1930-х годах.


 Да, трактор похож.

----------


## Antique

> Да, трактор похож.


 Топливная цистерна очень характерная для данной модели, спутать можно разве что с Caterpillar 60 с которого делали копию, но он тоже послереволюционного времени.

----------


## Сергей К

> Из двух зол выбирают меньшее (при остальных равных).
> Я не против беречь старину, но я хочу доезжать из центра до Аркадии на машине за 15 минут и быстрее (как в детстве на велосипеде ездил минут за 10). Расстояние же не изменилось.  Машин стало больше и с этим надо что-то делать... как ни крути...


 а я лучше буду пешком ходить - только бы осталось такое чудо, как Французский бульвар. Без преувеличений и громких слов. Мне все равно, за сколько кто будет куда-то доезжать, если это становится главным, а не город и  история этого города

----------


## brassl

Народ, есть вопрос.
Вот фото из нашего архива, подписано Одесса-Привоз, а вот вроде оригинал этого же фото. Это разве Привоз?
Убирать фото из архива????
Интересно кто такое сделал и зачем?  :smileflag:

----------


## translator

> Народ, есть вопрос.
> Вот фото из нашего архива, подписано Одесса-Привоз, а вот вроде оригинал этого же фото. Это разве Привоз?
> Убирать фото из архива????
> Интересно кто такое сделал и зачем?


 Я бы оставил. Одно дело фото, другое дело -- открытка из этого фото.
Один файл идет в фотофиксацию, второй -- в раздел открыток.
Убирать не надо ни в коем случае.

Открыточный вариант по композиции сильнее... Это разные "полотна". Оставляем.

----------


## Antique

> Не так давно показывал одну зимнюю открытку, так вот ещё парочка. Ну, с театром всё понятно, а вот где это мужики снег чистят? Здание на переднем плане с очень характерными балконами. Все три открытки, по всей видимости одного фотографа и прошли почту по одинаковому маршруту Одесса-Остерзеле(Oosterzele) к одному и тому же адресату.


 Не думал,что найду место съёмки... Это улица Тираспольская 8, Дом Зонштейна, на заднем плане видна Преображенская улица. В очередной раз оказывается, что современное здание выглядит не совсем так, как было первоначально.

----------


## exse

> Интересно кто такое сделал и зачем?


 Не знаю кто и зачем, но работа топорная и современная - видны следы именно компьютерного ретуширования и вставки "чужого" текста. Т.н. карточка №216  - подделка.

----------


## brassl

> Открыточный вариант по композиции сильнее... Это разные "полотна". Оставляем.


 Я смысл, если это не Одесса? Разве завести папку "подделки и ляпы "

----------


## translator

> Не знаю кто и зачем, но работа топорная и современная - видны следы именно компьютерного ретуширования и вставки "чужого" текста.


  Ретушь была известна и до Фотошопа.  И убрать/вставить церковь для профессионала-типографа -- два пальца.
Ради композиции снимка и акцента.

----------


## Antique

> Народ, есть вопрос.
> Вот фото из нашего архива, подписано Одесса-Привоз, а вот вроде оригинал этого же фото. Это разве Привоз?
> Убирать фото из архива????
> Интересно кто такое сделал и зачем?


 Хм, монтаж. Если фото с барочным костёлом оригинальное, то это вообще не Одесса.

----------


## translator

> Хм, монтаж. Если фото с барочным костёлом оригинальное, то это вообще не Одесса.


  И тут возникает вопрос, где же таки у нас оригинал. 

На Привоз похоже, а церковь могли и вставить потом (в оригинал, из которого делали открытку)...

Или вы думаете, что фотобанки только сейчас появились?

----------


## brassl

А хорошо день прошел!  :smileflag:  
Давно такого "массового улова" по фото не было

----------


## brassl

> И тут возникает вопрос, где же таки у нас оригинал.


 Оригинал там где церковь!!! Фото с польской странички, вроде это Люблин
Во всяком случае на "нашем" явная ретушь. Скорее всего надо был илюстративный материал для чего-то.
Я так думаю.

Затруднился поиск старых фото в сети, поисковики выдают больше половины ссылок на наш архив :smileflag: 
Приятно. Работаем дальше

----------


## exse

> Ретушь была известна и до Фотошопа.  И убрать/вставить церковь для профессионала-типографа -- два пальца.


 Спасибо за ценную и недоступную мне информацию. Но прежде чем писать это  - прочитайте книжечку "Ретушь в фотографии" или хотя бы присмотритесь к результатам работы фотоРЕТУШЕРОВ, а не домашних фотоШОПНИКОВ. Почувствуйте разницу!

----------


## Antique

> Или вы думаете, что фотобанки только сейчас появились?


 Понятия не имею на счёт фотобанков.  Не слышал о существовании подобных услуг в Российской империи.

----------


## brassl

Может с этой статьи все пошло, потому что первое фото - Сухаревка

----------


## translator

> Понятия не имею на счёт фотобанков.  Не слышал о существовании подобных услуг в Российской империи.


 "Фотобанками" они сейчас называются. А раньше это были "архивы издательств и пресс-служб".

----------


## malyutka_e

> Может с этой статьи все пошло, потому что первое фото - Сухаревка


 И четвертое фото не похоже на Старобазарную площадь.

----------


## krust

Да фотошоп, но зато! Сказать, как было бы красиво, всё равно  что ни чего не сказать..
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...00001557165171
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...00001557165171
Там же и другие фото-коллажи из альбома Е.Сокольского "100 лет после столетия"

----------


## Посторонний

Обсуждают стр-во греко католического храма в Прохоровском сквере. А почему бы его не разместить здесь?

----------


## TrinCh

> Обсуждают стр-во греко католического храма в Прохоровском сквере. А почему бы его не разместить здесь?


 и так такая волна возмущения, а тут Вы предлагаете на месте Православного храма построить Греко-католический.  :smileflag:

----------


## Посторонний

> и так такая волна возмущения, а тут Вы предлагаете на месте Православного храма построить Греко-католический.


 на месте уличного кафе  :smileflag:

----------


## TrinCh

да будь там хоть "готель Зирка", вопрос же в другом . а церковь с общепитом пока не конкурирует.

ну и с сайта "православная Одесса" от 21.10.10.
"В тот же день митрополит Агафангел принял депутата Одесского городского Совета *В.Г.Киреева*, который рассказал Владыке о своих планах восстановления разрушенного большевиками Свято-Вознесенского мещанского храма г. Одессы. Владыка благословил благое начинание этого мецената, пожелав ему помощи Божией в этом святом деле."

правда кто это я не знаю. может пустозвон какой-то.

----------


## Korben-dalas

Одесситы это не те кто вымер а, те у кого болит за Одессу !
    И эти люди есть !!!!

----------


## Antique

> и так такая волна возмущения, а тут Вы предлагаете на месте Православного храма построить Греко-католический.


 Того храма давно уже нет, место свободно. Почему бы и Греко-Католикам не расширить своё влияние. Обе церкви христианские, это главное.

----------


## Посторонний

> да будь там хоть "готель Зирка", вопрос же в другом . а церковь с общепитом пока не конкурирует.
> 
> ну и с сайта "православная Одесса" от 21.10.10.
> "В тот же день митрополит Агафангел принял депутата Одесского городского Совета *В.Г.Киреева*, который рассказал Владыке о своих планах восстановления разрушенного большевиками Свято-Вознесенского мещанского храма г. Одессы. Владыка благословил благое начинание этого мецената, пожелав ему помощи Божией в этом святом деле."
> 
> правда кто это я не знаю. может пустозвон какой-то.


 у МП и так храмов предостаточно. Рядом на Мечникова (откуда детскую тенисную школу выгнали) полупустой стоит

----------


## TrinCh

эта идея - сферический конь в вакууме. у нее нет ни одного шанса на осуществление. предлагаю эту тему закрыть пока народ из "политики" на холивар не подтянулся.

----------


## TrinCh

какая штука интересная! это бутылка-павильон с выставки 1910 в Александровском парке. лист согласования. :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> какая штука интересная! это бутылка-павильон с выставки 1910 в Александровском парке. лист согласования.


 Не очень известный архитектор, он строил домики на Молдованке и дворовые флигеля, но павильон очень оригинальный.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, это где?


Прошу прощения у клуба за отсутствие вчера "ежедневных обновлений архива", у меня света не было. Сегодня исправлюсь  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

На Дерибасовскую похоже. Вдали видны дома на перекрёстке с Ришельевской: с башенкой - дом Ралли(? - точно не помню).

----------


## Скрытик

Мне тоже так кажется.

----------


## Antique

> Ребята, это где?


 Дерибасовская. Справа ближайшее здание - отель Фраполли (Дерибасовская, 13).

----------


## brassl

Может кто слышал (у может у кого и есть?  :smileflag: ). В названии вида упоминается книга, никто не знает что за книга и есть ли там еще иллюстрации?
Iosif Migursky. Building constructions. A page from the Album of Works in the Port of Odessa. 1869

----------


## brassl

Какое то время назад, мы обсуждали этот вид и перенесли его из  папки Стрельбищное поле в Московскую
Вот нашел в книге Дроздовского.
Оставляем в Московской или переносим обратно???

----------


## TrinCh

имхо. оставляем в Московской.

----------


## sommer

А вот такой вопрос, может кто скажет!
Было дело, точно не скажу когда, но между войной и перестройкой, от Лузановки в Крыжановку ходил трамвай тянитолкай - на манер 19 маршрута. 
Сейчас, естественно - этого уже нет, если кто в курсе - подскажите, куда же именно он ходил? Может старые фотографии есть?
Буду благодарен!

----------


## Antique

> Оставляем в Московской или переносим обратно???Вложение 2151900


 Автор просто не знает, что представляли собой цеха на Стрельбищном поле и не перевёл надпись на открытке. Завод Анатра состоял из одноэтажных сооружений похожих на склады. Ничего настолько монументального там не было. А на рисунке явно мельница (элеватор), и даже подписано "Мельница братьев Анатра". К тому же, когда работал сайт "Победа", то на аэрофотоснимке она была узнаваема.

----------


## Сергей К

19 трамвай, тяни-толкай, ходил на дачу с 16-й Фонтана на дачу Ковалевского. Катался)

----------


## Antique

> 19 трамвай, тяни-толкай, ходил на дачу с 16-й Фонтана на дачу Ковалевского. Катался)


 Вы не приглядывались к последнему дому на улице Дача Ковалевского? Строение в стиле модерн. Мне оно напоминает дачу или перестроенную трамвайную диспетчерскую.

----------


## mlch

> Ребята, это где?
> Вложение 2151689


 Дерибасовская

----------


## Сергей К

> Вы не приглядывались к последнему дому на улице Дача Ковалевского? Строение в стиле модерн. Мне оно напоминает дачу или перестроенную трамвайную диспетчерскую.


 Интересно, спасибо большое. Пока туда не добрался...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А вот такой вопрос, может кто скажет!
> Было дело, точно не скажу когда, но между войной и перестройкой, от Лузановки в Крыжановку ходил трамвай тянитолкай - на манер 19 маршрута. 
> Сейчас, естественно - этого уже нет, если кто в курсе - подскажите, куда же именно он ходил? Может старые фотографии есть?
> Буду благодарен!


  Не знаю как на счет тянитолкая, но в 60-70 годы действительно в Крыжановку ходил трамвай 8-го маршрута.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А вот такой вопрос, может кто скажет!
> Было дело, точно не скажу когда, но между войной и перестройкой, от Лузановки в Крыжановку ходил трамвай тянитолкай - на манер 19 маршрута. 
> Сейчас, естественно - этого уже нет, если кто в курсе - подскажите, куда же именно он ходил? Может старые фотографии есть?
> Буду благодарен!


 Есть сайт Одесса на колёсах. Там Вы найдёте схемы движения, №№ маршрутов и тд. Такой трамвай ходил от Лузановки до Крыжановки (согласно схеме с 1961 по 1971 год), но был ли он "тяни-толкай", как №19, сказать не могу. Вам в этом вопросе может помочь наш форумчанин - Jorjic.
http://odessatrolley.com/Tram/index2.html

----------


## OMF

> Есть сайт Одесса на колёсах. Там Вы найдёте схемы движения, №№ маршрутов и тд. Такой трамвай ходил от Лузановки до Крыжановки (согласно схеме с 1961 по 1971 год), но был ли он "тяни-толкай", как №19, сказать не могу. Вам в этом вопросе может помочь наш форумчанин - Jorjic.
> http://odessatrolley.com/Tram/index2.html


 Нет, по 8-му маршруту ходил обычный поезд КТМ.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нет, по 8-му маршруту ходил обычный поезд КТМ.


 На сколько я понял, это его фото.
Вложение 2153056

----------


## OMF

Не совсем, это фото из Харькова. На 8-м был поезд КТМ/КТП-2, такой же как на 5, 28, 11, 20, 4 или 21 маршрутах.

----------


## brassl

4000  :smileflag:  
Заходите.

----------


## sommer

victor.odessa
Спасибо за интересную ссылку. Есть что изучать! Весьма благодарен! (;

----------


## Antique

В Херсоне есть по крайней мере два здания очень похожих на одесские:

Дом купца Блажкова - http://www.familyface.net/herson/photo.php?7771

Дача Параскева http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/large/44738821.jpg



Публичная библиотека - http://www.familyface.net/herson/photo.php?7770

Публичная библиотека - http://www.*******/upload/img/afisha/main/2016_1.jpg

----------


## Good++++

Стал разочаровывать сайт "Одесса на колесах"...
Ну как можно разглядеть на этом изображении бортовой номер троллейбуса 713?

И таких примеров тьма...

----------


## Сергей К

> В Херсоне есть по крайней мере два здания очень похожих на одесские:
> 
> Дом купца Блажкова - http://www.familyface.net/herson/photo.php?7771
> 
> Дача Параскева http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/large/44738821.jpg


 Вот это да! А кто архитектором этого здания в Херсоне не знаете?

----------


## OdGen

> В Херсоне есть по крайней мере два здания очень похожих на одесские:
> 
> Дом купца Блажкова - http://www.familyface.net/herson/photo.php?7771
> 
> Дача Параскева http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/large/44738821.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Публичная библиотека - http://www.familyface.net/herson/photo.php?7770
> ...


 А разгадка одна. А разгадка одна.  :smileflag: 

Мне подарили пару книг по истории и краеведению города Николаева. Кстати, отличаются от издаваемых у нас в лучшую сторону. Кому интересно, могу дать почитать. Так вот, николаевская архитектура тоже очень на одесскую похожа. Еще и потому, что многие наши архитекторы не ограничивались Одессой, а работали и в Кишиневе, и в Николаеве, и на Кавказе. И в Херсоне наверное, тоже.

----------


## Пушкин

Это что - судя по табличке, дом строился 80 лет?

----------


## Antique

> Это что - судя по табличке, дом строился 80 лет?


 Нет, годы строительства указываются через тире. Если на табличке несколько дат, то поздние даты означают, что здание существенно перестраивалось.

В частности в доме по Пушкинской 65 никак нельзя узнать образец классицизма 1820-х. Подозреваю, что здание не только передекорировано в стиле модерн, но и изменена планировка комнат.

----------


## OdGen

кроме того, нужно учитывать, что подобные даты на табличках весьма условны, и при изучении архивных документов не всегда подтверждаются.

----------


## Пушкин

> кроме того, нужно учитывать, что подобные даты на табличках весьма условны, и при изучении архивных документов не всегда подтверждаются.


  Вот это скорее всего...

----------


## Antique

> Вот это скорее всего...


 очень вероятно, что данные по зданию вообще не верны. Насколько я помню, у Пилявского приводились более поздние годы постройки здания.

----------


## OMF

> Стал разочаровывать сайт "Одесса на колесах"...
> Ну как можно разглядеть на этом изображении бортовой номер троллейбуса 713?
> 
> И таких примеров тьма...


 Я бы попросил... Для определения номера у меня есть: покадровый просмотр фильмов (не обязательно выставленное фото то, на котором лучше всего виден номер), анализ бортовых номеров, маршрутов и окраски в данный период времени (информация имеется у меня и моих корреспондентов) и прочее. Если есть опровержение - прошу в студию или в личку, но пока таких случаев были единицы...

----------


## brassl

Выложил фото, подписано Одесса, а потом нашел такое же, но подписано Минск. Мнение клуба? Автор Минскнер, может отсюда нестыковка?

----------


## SaMoVar

Итак, обещанная фотосессия. Санаторий "Зелёная горка.

Общий вид.
Здание №1. Сейчас используется как гостинница.

----------


## SaMoVar

Здание №1 продолжение


Корпус №2 - ничего интересного. Новодел))
Корпус №3

----------


## SaMoVar

Корпус №4



Корпус №5

----------


## SaMoVar

Корпус №5

Скульптуры

----------


## SaMoVar

Ну и главный корпус №6. Скорее всего новодел.




Домик №8

Полный альбом  лежит тут http://pixs.ru/viewalbum/2802/9eaa9/

----------


## Antique

> Итак, обещанная фотосессия. Санаторий "Зелёная горка.


 Спасибо! Подумать только, остались некие сооружения, возможно дачи.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Спасибо! Подумать только, остались некие сооружения, возможно дачи.


 Стопудово остались. №1, №4 и самый интересный №5. №4 вообще старичок. Мне напоминает архитектурой здание в Красном переулке (которое когда-то было самым старинным в городе. До сноса).

----------


## Antique

> Стопудово остались. №1, №4 и самый интересный №5. №4 вообще старичок. Мне напоминает архитектурой здание в Красном переулке (которое когда-то было самым старинным в городе. До сноса).


 Первый с одного фасада перестроен - http://i.pixs.ru/thumbs/2/8/4/IMG6260JPG_9212931_1583284.jpg Такие окона как на первом этаже могли врезать в 1920-х - 30-х.




> №4 вообще старичок. Мне напоминает архитектурой здание в Красном переулке (которое когда-то было самым старинным в городе. До сноса).


 Ставни и небольшие окна часто ставили в 1850-х годах, но по первому этажу не сказать, что дом очень старый. Возможно перестраивали как в 1900-х так и в 1930-х.

----------


## SaMoVar

Со слов одного из старожилов района, здание №1 называлось "Дача художника". Проверить нет возможности. Я скоро попытаюсь с начальством санатория пообщаться. Может что и разузнаю.

----------


## brassl

Подскажите пожалуйста, что за улица, если возможно с номерами домов

----------


## OdGen

Че за улица не знаю, но флаг узнаю  :smileflag: .
http://s43.radikal.ru/i100/1101/69/4ccc8b3dcfcb.jpg

----------


## TrinCh

> Подскажите пожалуйста, что за улица, если возможно с номерами домов


 http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=128&pid=3324#top_display_me  dia  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Точно!!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## brassl

> Че за улица не знаю, но флаг узнаю .
> http://s43.radikal.ru/i100/1101/69/4ccc8b3dcfcb.jpg


 Так вон оно когда началось  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Подскажите пожалуйста, что за улица, если возможно с номерами домов


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnW7jh0wmSM&feature=related

----------


## Antique

> Вот это да! А кто архитектором этого здания в Херсоне не знаете?


 Клейн  :smileflag:  1904-1909 годы )

Библиотеку в Херсоне строил Толвинский, но в руках он "держал" проект Гонсиоровского.

----------


## Antique

> А разгадка одна. А разгадка одна. 
> 
> Мне подарили пару книг по истории и краеведению города Николаева. Кстати, отличаются от издаваемых у нас в лучшую сторону. Кому интересно, могу дать почитать. Так вот, николаевская архитектура тоже очень на одесскую похожа. Еще и потому, что многие наши архитекторы не ограничивались Одессой, а работали и в Кишиневе, и в Николаеве, и на Кавказе. И в Херсоне наверное, тоже.


 Одесские архитекторы были востребованы даже в Киеве. Но от среды тоже многое зависит, торговые города Северного причерноморья появившиеся во времена Российской империи объединяет общая архитектурная среда. В то же время военный Севастополь или курортные города Крыма имеют другую архитектуру. А Минкус и Троупянский Киеве проектируют совсем непохожую на Одессу архитектуру.  А в данном случае ещё и переработаны одессие проекты под херсонские запросы.




> Мне подарили пару книг по истории и краеведению города Николаева


 Эти книги ещё и в разы дешевле одесских. Наверное книги Крючкова?

----------


## brassl

Подскажите пожалуйста номер дома (дом справа на фото), по ГИСу.

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите пожалуйста номер дома (дом справа на фото), по ГИСу.


 Дворянская, 18. За ним двухэтажный особняк Яновской, где есть надпись "Херсонскаго участка 20"

----------


## Сергей К

> Клейн  1904-1909 годы )


 Спасибо! Собственно так и думал, уж слишком похоже).
Вот он, "типичный дачный домик" Российской Империи?)

Замечу, что не только в Киеве и Причерноморье отметились наши архитекторы - например в
Пятигорске множество построек Бернардацци. Собираюсь туда).

----------


## garmony

Вы имеете ввиду Пятигорск на КавМинводах? Очень рекомендую. Я родам из тех мест. Там есть что посмотреть :smileflag: )

----------


## brassl

> Дворянская, 18. За ним двухэтажный особняк Яновской, где есть надпись "Херсонскаго участка 20"


 Спасибо большое.

----------


## OdGen

> Одесские архитекторы были востребованы даже в Киеве. <...>.
> 
> Эти книги ещё и в разы дешевле одесских. Наверное книги Крючкова?


 Да, именно его.

----------


## Trs

Смотрел сейчас на карте 1917 г. Строительный переулок - никак не могу совместить с современной картой. И, похоже, дома 5..9 по Балковкой - это остатки Химического переулка?

----------


## OdGen

А нынешний переулок Митракова до 1917 г. - это что?

----------


## Пушкин

> А нынешний переулок Митракова до 1917 г. - это что?


  Это Строительный переулок.

----------


## OdGen

Таки он. Я его полностью не проходил, только пару фото сделал.

----------


## Пушкин

> Так он. Я его полностью не проходил, только пару фото сделал.


  так он короткий, что там проходить?

----------


## OdGen

нужно что-то и на потом оставлять  :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

> Вы имеете ввиду Пятигорск на КавМинводах? Очень рекомендую. Я родам из тех мест. Там есть что посмотреть)


  Бывал там раньше, в 80-х часто. Теперь надо поехать, и посмотреть на все в том числе и с архитектурно-исторической точки зрения. О как... :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.iremember.ru/artilleristi/karp-vladlen-semenovich.html
Ловите.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите  :smileflag: 
Нашел пару фотографий для "Одесских визитов"

А вот по этой вопрос.
Это вообще Одесса или Николаев? Никто не подскажет?

----------


## Trs

Друзья, будьте бдительны. Меня чуть сегодня сосулей™ прямо на Дерибасовской не пришибло - с дома Исакович здоровенная глыба прямо перед носом рухнула. Смотрим чаще вверх и, чтобы не сеять панику, делаем вид, что ищем маскаронов.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите 
> Нашел пару фотографий для "Одесских визитов"
> 
> А вот по этой вопрос.
> Это вообще Одесса или Николаев? Никто не подскажет?


 Может быть, греческий базар?

----------


## OdGen

> Друзья, будьте бдительны. Меня чуть сегодня сосулей™ прямо на Дерибасовской не пришибло - с дома Исакович здоровенная глыба прямо перед носом рухнула. Смотрим чаще вверх и, чтобы не сеять панику, делаем вид, что ищем маскаронов.


 Берегите себя!

----------


## brassl

Ребята, это ж Пушкинская, 72? Да?

----------


## brassl

Я того же мнения, просто фото нашел на сайте видов Николаева, но и там оно подписано с сомнением, Николаев ли это?.
Интересно что за место?

----------


## TrinCh

> Скорее всего Одесса.[/IMG]


 очень вряд-ли, чтобы в Одессе писали что магазин "одесский", зачем...

----------


## Antique

> очень вряд-ли, чтобы в Одессе писали что магазин "одесский", зачем...


 Это похоже на ярмарку или выставку. Тогда вывеска "Одесский магазин" в одном из близлежащих городов была бы логичной. 

Вот это - Николаевские торговые ряды. Предлагаю сравнить здания:

http://www.nikolaevcity.info/history24.php

----------


## SaMoVar

http://tanyacher.livejournal.com/14685.html

----------


## mlch

> Ребята, это ж Пушкинская, 72? Да?


 Конечно!  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите  :smileflag: 

Это Преображенская, 9а?

----------


## Скрытик

Скорее 9. Самый угол Софиевской.

----------


## Скрытик

> А это разве не двухэтажное здание суда на Софиевской19(Бывшего военного суда)


  Нет, справа видно кусочек моря, это таки Преображенская.

----------


## brassl

А вот этот вид, дом в левом углу, какой номер по ГИСу.

----------


## mlch

> А вот этот вид, дом в левом углу, какой номер по ГИСу.


 Преображенская 20
22-го номера еще нет. 24-й (библиотека Университета) еще двух этажный. Третий этаж с портиками был надстроен позднее.
Справа - башенка на крыше 21-го номера. (И сегодня еще стоит.) Впереди видны портик дома Крамарева (на его месте сегодня Пассаж) и каланча Бульварного участка на Преображенской угол Полицейской.

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите 
> 
> Это Преображенская, 9а?


 "Это "9", 9а - сталинка.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-44. 
Какая-то маленькая фабрика делает  рукавицы(?) для армии. Поставки военные, поэтому румыны поставили часового.

----------


## brassl

> Преображенская 20
> 22-го номера еще нет. 24-й (библиотека Университета) еще двух этажный. Третий этаж с портиками был надстроен позднее.
> Справа - башенка на крыше 21-го номера. (И сегодня еще стоит.) Впереди видны портик дома Крамарева (на его месте сегодня Пассаж) и каланча Бульварного участка на Преображенской угол Полицейской.


 Спасибо. Уже подписал в архиве.
А еще с этим подскажите.
Вроде было подписано Преображенская угол Елисаветенской

----------


## Trs

На самом деле - угол Херсонской. Справа - ограда горсада. На углу - пекарня Дурьяна.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Подписал.
А этот, Преображенская, 36?

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо. Подписал.
> А этот, Преображенская, 36?


 Именно так.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за помощь!
Продолжаем по Преображенской, у меня там еще пару видов не подписано.
На каком из углов (по ГИСу) Преображенская-Базарная находился этот дом?

----------


## TrinCh

> На каком из углов (по ГИСу) Преображенская-Базарная находился этот дом?


  в 2гисе ошибка (та на углу5ти этажка нарисована). это Базарная 94, или Преображенская, 55. судя по wikimapii все-таки адрес относится к Базарной, а может двойная нумерация.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо!! Продолжаем.
Крайний дом в правом углу это Преображенская, 40?

----------


## TrinCh

да, ближайший справа 40, дальше 38.

----------


## brassl

Еще раз спасибо!  :smileflag: 
Ну и последний вид в этой папке.
Ближайший дом в левом углу, это Преображенская, 29??

----------


## Trs

Это вид с Тираспольской площади, слева - дом 29, справа - 42.

----------


## brassl

Ну вот с общей помощью и разобрались, спасибо.
Сейчас все подпишу по "Пилявскому" и папка вроде разложена.
Если кто заметит ошибки - дайте знать, исправлю.
Есть немного дополнений. Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## exse

Эту, вроде, пока не постили:

----------


## brassl

Подскажите пожалуйста по Софиевскому спуску (номер по ГИСу)

----------


## Скрытик

> Подскажите пожалуйста по Софиевскому спуску (номер по ГИСу)


  Думаю что №18 и 20.

----------


## Trs

А не Военный ли это спуск? Вон внизу угловой дом, который благополучно дожил до наших дней.

----------


## Скрытик

Я сейчас как раз на заправку поеду к мосту, буду подыматься по Софиевскому, посмотрю на дома.

----------


## brassl

Добро. Жду.

----------


## VicTur

> А не Военный ли это спуск? Вон внизу угловой дом, который благополучно дожил до наших дней.


 Это именно ВОЕННЫЙ спуск. Несколько месяцев назад в этой теме форумчане помогли вычислить место съёмки. Крайний дом, тот, что на углу Суворова, сохранился, также сохранились и балконы с характерным узором решётки на ближайшем к зрителю доме (Военный спуск, 6). Вот для сравнения современное фото одного из балконов:

----------


## Скрытик

Да, на Софиевском дома непохожи.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Преношу виды в Военный спуск, 6 (я правильно понял?)

----------


## VicTur

> Спасибо. Преношу виды в Военный спуск, 6 (я правильно понял?)


 Да, ближайший к зрителю — шестой номер.

----------


## brassl

А вот этот вид Софиевский спуск или то же нет? (ближайший дом - какой номер?)

----------


## Скрытик

А вот это уже таки похоже на Софиевский, как раз 18й и будет, а 16й 2этажный.

----------


## Sergey_L

Обнаружились ещё с десяток новых фото Одессы февраля 1942 года. Тут http://www.enricopezzi.it/foto_08a.htm

----------


## Скрытик

Смотрите какой Клондайк!
http://reibert.info/forum/album.php?u=15988

----------


## Скрытик

В раздел о рекламе:
http://blogs.privet.ru/community/RETRO/25644263

Не знаю была ли фотка:
http://www.fortification.ru/upl2007/Odessa_old.jpg

----------


## brassl

Да, работы предстоит много. Это приятно  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Не расслабляйся  :smileflag: 
http://reibert.info/forum/album.php?albumid=2681

----------


## Скрытик

http://fortification.ru/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=102;sa=showPosts

Румынский форум о второй Мировой войне.
http://www.worldwar2.ro/forum/index.php?showforum=5

http://forum.violity.kiev.ua/download.php?id=731408
http://forum.violity.kiev.ua/download.php?id=906303

----------


## София Павловна

Не могу найти раздел...парадокс! Найти один и тот же сайт почти в одно и тоже время)))...только умные люди кинули ссылки на фото,а я пока сохраняла их, случайно закрыла и не могу найти откуда взяла)))

----------


## Скрытик

Я просто пробовал разные комбинации поиска, а тут 1е фото на этой странице натолкнули меня - ввел в яндексе "румынские фото одессы война" и вывалило мне )))

----------


## София Павловна

> Я просто пробовал разные комбинации поиска, а тут 1е фото на этой странице натолкнули меня - ввел в яндексе "румынские фото одессы война" и вывалило мне )))


 Тоже самое,только ввела исторические форумы)))

----------


## brassl

Просмотрел бегло находки, часть фото у нас есть, но много и отсутсвующих. Завтра буду сортировать в АРХИВ.

----------


## София Павловна

http://frontovik.org/sovetskij-soyuz...-381/#post2305

тут завод упоминается, кто-то расскажет, где,что,когда. Или может пропустила эту инфу. Интересно!

----------


## TrinCh

кто-то может это опознать. по-моему оно ядрами должно стрелять, или это вообще не пушка. :smileflag:  http://reibert.info/forum/album.php?albumid=3543&pictureid=107746

----------


## VicTur

> А вот этот вид Софиевский спуск или то же нет? (ближайший дом - какой номер?)
> Вложение 2181144


 Это действительно Софиевский. Вот снимок для проверки (найден в Интернете):
https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1586946&d=1285996819

----------


## brassl

Поставил фото в архив. А что это за место? Не могу узнать.
И что это за разрушенный дом ? Где?
Может кто знает?

----------


## Sergey_L

насчёт разрушенного дома... просмотрев все фото, я думал составить маршрут этого итальянского лётчика (из альбома которого все фотографии)... вот только не знаю, где было это огромное 4-х этажное здание, которое подписано как "итальянское консульство". а по другим можно сделать вывод, что маршрут пролегал по Пушкинской до Оперного и дальше к Дюку. Значит неизвестные виды где-то на пути...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Поставил фото в архив. А что это за место? Не могу узнать.
> И что это за разрушенный дом ? Где?
> Может кто знает?


 Фото с румыном - Балковская,9 / Ольгиевский спуск.

----------


## mlch

> http://frontovik.org/sovetskij-soyuz...-381/#post2305
> 
> тут завод упоминается, кто-то расскажет, где,что,когда. Или может пропустила эту инфу. Интересно!


 Это не завод Гекъ, как написал человек на форуме, а завод Генъ. При советах - завод имени Октябрьской революции - ЗОР.

----------


## Скрытик

Продолжаем  :smileflag: 
http://reibert.info/forum/album.php?albumid=3542
http://reibert.info/forum/album.php?albumid=3766
http://reibert.info/forum/album.php?albumid=3543
http://reibert.info/forum/album.php?albumid=3979
Все, на сегодня хватит ))

----------


## exse

2  brassl :

Это у вас наверняка есть, только скажите как ее у вас искать? У меня что-то не получилось. Пишу в поиске "Старобазарная площадь", ответ - нет.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/13/Air_view_of_Odessa_city_center_1941.jpg

----------


## TrinCh

> 2  brassl :
> как ее у вас искать? У меня что-то не получилось.


 старобазарная площадь  http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=143&pid=3555#top_display_me  dia

----------


## OdGen

Маленький, пушистый, северный зверек, уже давно шагающий по стране и нашему городу, еще более приблизился к нашим памятникам архитектуры... Читаем здесь:
1. статья в газете "Факты" от 26 января 2011 г. "Чтобы снести детскую площадку или памятник архитектуры, застройщикам не придется получать разрешение жителей микрорайона. Парламент принял Закон "О регулировании градостроительной деятельности". Ждем подписи или вето гаранта.

2. сегодняшнее заявление мэра:
Один из возможных вариантов [восстановления фасадов] строительство мансард. А. Кустусев заявил, что по такому пути идут все цивилизованные страны. Люди, которым будет дано разрешение на это, должны будут за свои средства произвести ремонт домов. Городу же не придется рассчитываться за работы зданиями и землей.

----------


## Скрытик

Да, похоже фотофиксацию нужно форсировать 

Кстати, Юрий Парамонов добавил новые альбомы, пересекающиеся с темой фотофиксации. Нужно бы с ним пообщаться на тему выложить на ОдессаСтори.
http://picasaweb.google.com/avdotka

----------


## OdGen

Поставят "пидпысздэсь" и "пидпыстам", и усе! Никакая фотофиксация не поможет ...

----------


## Antique

> Кстати, Юрий Парамонов добавил новые альбомы.


 Станно, что его нет в этой теме.

----------


## brassl

Разобрал немного вчерашних военных фото.
Никто не знает на каком именно углу (по ГИСу) стояло это здание?
Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Приморская. Торговая. Фотография с румынского сайта.
Вложение 2185667

----------


## polvnic

Это, по-моему, следующая лестница с Софиевской 5Б. Видно здание ПТУ.

----------


## brassl

Фото такое у нас есть, вот толко я не мог определиться где это.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это, по-моему, следующая лестница с Софиевской 5Б. Видно здание ПТУ.


 Да, это здание ПТУ. Что то оччччень долго грузится комп.

----------


## polvnic

> Фото такое у нас есть, вот толко я не мог определиться где это.


 Приморская, выход с лестницы, начало которой на Софиевская, 5Б. Далее виден дом ПТУ.

----------


## Скрытик

http://reibert.info/forum/album.php?albumid=2381

Это последний альбом там (просмотрел список всех фотоальбомов). Скорее всего ничего нового, но на всякий случай...

----------


## victor.odessa

> http://reibert.info/forum/album.php?albumid=2381
> 
> Это последний альбом там (просмотрел список всех фотоальбомов). Скорее всего ничего нового, но на всякий случай...


 Спасибо за ссылки на сайты. Просмотрел все. Есть очень много интересных фотографий. В том числе и насыпь. Скорее всего это снимали со стороны Ат.Головатого (Богатова). Видны рельсы уходящие влево и шлагбаумы перед мостом. Я такие ещё помню в 60-е и старую насыпь, до её реконструкции. Хотя есть и немного сомнения. Может быть это вид со спуска Маринеско на Приморскую, а за мостом виден гастроном Московский? 
Вложение 2186104

----------


## victor.odessa

> 2. сегодняшнее заявление мэра:
> Один из возможных вариантов [восстановления фасадов] строительство мансард. А. Кустусев заявил, что по такому пути идут все цивилизованные страны. Люди, которым будет дано разрешение на это, должны будут за свои средства произвести ремонт домов. Городу же не придется рассчитываться за работы зданиями и землей.[/URL]


 Так они же уже существуют на каждом здании. Так что, будут надстраивать новые? Или старые признавать не законно возведёнными, сносить и всё равно достраивать, но уже выше?

----------


## Скрытик

Очень похоже на Пересыпь, но что-то не клеится. Здание справа никак не вписывается ни в одну ни в другую сторону, гастроном с такого ракурса не должен быть виден. Будем думать...

----------


## OdGen

> Так они же уже существуют на каждом здании. Так что, будут надстраивать новые? Или старые признавать не законно возведёнными, сносить и всё равно достраивать, но уже выше?


 Судя по всему, будут. Если при этом дом развалится, то скажут, что всякое бывает.

----------


## Sergey_L

Пересыпь, только точка сьёмки другая. Всё дело в том, что во время войны со стороны "Коганки" - так мы называем естественный холм за насыпью - были дома, которых сейчас уже нет. На фото Московская, фотограф стоит на месте, помеченным мной крестиком на виде сверху, желтая стрелка - направление сьёмки, а зеленая - искомый исчезнувший дом за мостом, у которого левая часть уходит под углом в сторону спуска Маринеско. В подтверждение моей догадки обращаю внимание на то, что люди справа у дороги стоят в тени дома, который хорошо различим на виде сверху. (Кстати, это именно Московская, потому как на Богатова совсем другие нюансы, дома за мостом там стояли параллельно линии жд)

----------


## OdGen

название "Коганка", видимо, связана с когановскими зданиями, расположенных в начале ул. Пастера?

----------


## OdGen

статья о киевских особняках в газете "Сегодня"

----------


## exse

Похоже на Ланжероновская/Гаванная :

----------


## Новоросс!

> Похоже на Ланжероновская/Гаванная :
> Вложение 2187426


 Не соглашусь...на фото видны трамвайные пути .. по Гаванной трамвай ходил только от поворота на Ласточкина , Дом с закруглеными углами ....Вроде такой есть на Прохоровской на против управления МЧС еще с таким закругленым углом видел на Пушкинской

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Пересыпь, только точка сьёмки другая. Всё дело в том, что во время войны со стороны "Коганки" - так мы называем естественный холм за насыпью - были дома, которых сейчас уже нет. На фото Московская, фотограф стоит на месте, помеченным мной крестиком на виде сверху, желтая стрелка - направление сьёмки, а зеленая - искомый исчезнувший дом за мостом, у которого левая часть уходит под углом в сторону спуска Маринеско. В подтверждение моей догадки обращаю внимание на то, что люди справа у дороги стоят в тени дома, который хорошо различим на виде сверху. (Кстати, это именно Московская, потому как на Богатова совсем другие нюансы, дома за мостом там стояли параллельно линии жд)


 Все правильно - это Московская. Но почему трамвайные рельсы, начинают уходить в сторону порта?

----------


## Trs

8219 - это Прохоровская угол Мясоедовской.

А в порт могла идти грузовая трамвайная линия.

А вот http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=4635&fullsize=1 - где?

----------


## Sergey_L

> название "Коганка", видимо, связана с когановскими зданиями, расположенных в начале ул. Пастера?


 Может быть )) я, правда в детстве совсем не интересовался, откуда такие названия берутся)))

----------


## Спартанец

> Маленький, пушистый, северный зверек, уже давно шагающий по стране и нашему городу, еще более приблизился к нашим памятникам архитектуры... Читаем здесь:
> 1. статья в газете "Факты" от 26 января 2011 г. "Чтобы снести детскую площадку или памятник архитектуры, застройщикам не придется получать разрешение жителей микрорайона. Парламент принял Закон "О регулировании градостроительной деятельности". Ждем подписи или вето гаранта.
> 
> 2. сегодняшнее заявление мэра:
> Один из возможных вариантов [восстановления фасадов] строительство мансард. А. Кустусев заявил, что по такому пути идут все цивилизованные страны. Люди, которым будет дано разрешение на это, должны будут за свои средства произвести ремонт домов. Городу же не придется рассчитываться за работы зданиями и землей.


 памятники архитектуры запрещено надстраивать или как либо изменять. 
Даже если здание и выдержит надстройку мансарды (не факт, это дополнительная нагрузка, меняются деревянные балки на металлические, кое где делается стяжка, мебель тоже не воздушная) , жильцы должны дать своё согласие на возведение мансарды.
 По моему, Костусев спятил

----------


## OMF

> Пересыпь, только точка сьёмки другая. Всё дело в том, что во время войны со стороны "Коганки" - так мы называем естественный холм за насыпью - были дома, которых сейчас уже нет. На фото Московская, фотограф стоит на месте, помеченным мной крестиком на виде сверху, желтая стрелка - направление сьёмки, а зеленая - искомый исчезнувший дом за мостом, у которого левая часть уходит под углом в сторону спуска Маринеско. В подтверждение моей догадки обращаю внимание на то, что люди справа у дороги стоят в тени дома, который хорошо различим на виде сверху. (Кстати, это именно Московская, потому как на Богатова совсем другие нюансы, дома за мостом там стояли параллельно линии жд)Вложение 2187375Вложение 2187376


 Как раз Московской это быть не может, т.к. трамвайные пути поворачивают на Лесную к конечной в такой конфигурации только с Богатова. Интересно, что в те времена был таки раздельный выезд из-под моста на Херсонский сквер для Пересыпской линии (а до того и маршрута 32).

----------


## TrinCh

в свете появления у brassl-a вот этого рисунка третий раз апну тему 

подписано как "Новорыбная, (угол Старорезничной) 
построено в начале 1870-х". 
(Хотя скорее это вид со Старорезничной. А сам завод находится между Старорезничной и Новорыбной, потому что не очень себе представляю как может быть *угол* Новорыбной и Старорезничной.) 




> еще раз апну тему по этому фото:
> 
> вот такой вариант родился  (что это ул. Пантелеймоновская).


 у меня уже сомнений не осталось что ч/б фото это  Пантелеймоновская... почти  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

А похоже. И купола церкви в правой стороне вида вписываються в эту идею..
На Садовой появилась Аура Молдаванки часть 2. Сегодня купил.
В этой серии есть интересные иллюстрации, но в очень плохом виде.
Нет ли у кого связи с авторами? Может они поделятся? Или это из ряда фантастики? :smileflag:

----------


## exse

Когда-то давно нашел фото подписанное "Английские, американские и французские солдаты, освобожденные из плена. Посадка  в  Одесском порту для отправки на Родину." Я сомневался в том, что подпись правильная (откуда в нашем регионе англичане и американцы?), тем более, что эти "пленные" полностью экипированы как летчики и даже в шлемофонах.



Но недавно нашел историю дизель-элетрохода "Россия":

_В начале февраля 1946 года произошла передача бывшей "Patria" новому владельцу – СССР. Лайнер получил новое название – "Россия", и вошёл в состав Совторгфлота с портом приписки - Одесса._

_Вскоре "Россия" становится на трансатлантическую линию Одесса – Нью-Йорк. Дело в том, что после окончания войны во многих странах по различным причинам находилось большое количество граждан СССР. Достаточно много наших людей находилось и в США. Для их возвращения в Советский Союз была открыта линия Одесса – Нью-Йорк. Сначала на эту линию был поставлен уцелевший в годы войны лайнер «Вячеслав Молотов» (в будущем – «Балтика»), однако после первого же рейса стало ясно, что требуется судно большей вместимости, и «Молотова» заменили «Россией». Про эти рейсы известно, к сожалению, немного. Они длились в один конец около 3 недель, по пути производились заходы в Констанцу, Неаполь, Геную и Марсель._

(http://kruiznik.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=125)

----------


## victor.odessa

> А вот http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=4635&fullsize=1 - где?


 Я над этим снимком тоже ломал голову. Могу только предполагать:
1) 7-я Пересыпская/ Николаевская дорога; 2) Лиманная / Николаевская дорога. Есть и другие варианты, но они более абсурдны : ( Известковая улица, район Дзержинки, либо Слободка).

----------


## Trs

Мне кажется, что очень вероятна Слободка, но в тех краях я бываю редко.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Я над этим снимком тоже ломал голову. Могу только предполагать:
> 1) 7-я Пересыпская/ Николаевская дорога; 2) Лиманная / Николаевская дорога. Есть и другие варианты, но они более абсурдны : ( Известковая улица, район Дзержинки, либо Слободка).


 А может это поворот за мясокомбинатом, справа пожарная часть (не видна), а чуть дальше стадион ЗОРа.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А может это поворот за мясокомбинатом, справа пожарная часть (не видна), а чуть дальше стадион ЗОРа.


 Я сразу подумал - Ярмарочная площадь, да и трамвай круг там делал, а рельсы до сих пор там лежат. Но здания на заднем плане как то стоят на возвышенности, тут что то ни то. На фото две пары рельс делают изгиб, а по Московской шли прямые рельсы маршрута №7 на Лузановку. На фото их нет.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите  :smileflag: 
Если кто знает, подскажите место по ГИСу фабрики Дурьяна по Бисквтному. (фото в обновлении)

----------


## polvnic

> Похоже на Ланжероновская/Гаванная :
> Вложение 2187426


 На Гаванной дом послевоенный.

----------


## Viktoz

> вот такой вариант родился  (что это ул. Пантелеймоновская). 
> 
> 
> у меня уже сомнений не осталось что ч/б фото это  Пантелеймоновская... почти


 НЕ сомнения таки есть.

пароход никак не попадет в кадр если смотреть с предложенного Вами ракурса.

----------


## brassl

Фото не качественное, мне например кажется, что это не пароход, а крыша строения.
От чего б еще оттолкнуться???

----------


## Viktoz

> Фото не качественное, мне например кажется, что это не пароход, а крыша строения.
> От чего б еще оттолкнуться???


 этажность, ширина улиц. Для Екатерининской, как предлагает *TrinCh*, на фото слишком узкая улица.
Для зацепки остаются трубы и дальние купола церкви, хотя не факт что хоть что-то осталось  до наших дней.

----------


## OMF

> Я сразу подумал - Ярмарочная площадь, да и трамвай круг там делал, а рельсы до сих пор там лежат. Но здания на заднем плане как то стоят на возвышенности, тут что то ни то. На фото две пары рельс делают изгиб, а по Московской шли прямые рельсы маршрута №7 на Лузановку. На фото их нет.


 Согласен. Эти рельсы уже после круга на Ярмарочной, которого в то время могло и не быть - вагоны были двусторонними и мог быть просто съезд с одной линии на другую (как в конце 22-го маршрута). Прямо там ходили 8, 9 и 32-й (7-й шел по Балтской дороге на Большевик). Эти рельсы и видны на снимке. Вот это же место с другой стороны
http://odessatrolley.com/Pictures/Mar2006/3273c.jpg

----------


## Antique

> На Гаванной дом послевоенный.


  После войны за такое зодчество расстреляли бы (зная судьбу приверженцев стиля, такое здание не стали бы проектировать). Особенно на 30-е годы намекает плитка, которой закрыли конструктивистскую раскраску фасадов.

Единственное что, это навряд ли Гаванная, слишком много отличий.

----------


## TrinCh

> этажность, ширина улиц. Для Екатерининской, как предлагает *TrinCh*, на фото слишком узкая улица.
> Для зацепки остаются трубы и дальние купола церкви, хотя не факт что хоть что-то осталось  до наших дней.


 1. в этом ракурсе дома расположенные по ул. Прохоровской будут стоять под таким углом, например, №3 (это про пароход).
2. как по мне то ширина Екатерининской самое оно.
3. когда малютка_е давал это фото он утверждал, что это Петропавловская церковь. по очертаниям очень похоже. предполагаю что это было написано в подписи к фото. под размер к предполагаемой точке съемки на башне попадает. (церковь не сохранилась. в 30х годах поломали).
4. собственно само высокое место съемки. очень мало высоких точек было 100 лет назад-церкви, трубы, башни. церкви в условиях плотной застройки старались не строить, на трубу никто с фотоаппаратом бы не полез. на этой башне раньше небыло угловых декоративных элементов. что мы и наблюдаем.
5. общее расположение улиц Пантелеймоновская-Екатерининская- Старорезничная, с необычно узким кварталом (как для Одессы) между Старорезничной и Пантелеймоновской. 
6. этажность можно видеть по съемкам люфтваффе. совпадает.
7. последнее в чем был вопрос - это здоровое здание с двумя трубами. его видно на рисунке-виде с ул. Белинского, но там точно привязать нет никакой возможности. а тут вот оно нашлось и как раз там где надо. :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Дюковский? Фото датируется 10.6.50

----------


## victor.odessa

> Согласен. Эти рельсы уже после круга на Ярмарочной, которого в то время могло и не быть - вагоны были двусторонними и мог быть просто съезд с одной линии на другую (как в конце 22-го маршрута). Прямо там ходили 8, 9 и 32-й (7-й шел по Балтской дороге на Большевик). Эти рельсы и видны на снимке. Вот это же место с другой стороны
> http://odessatrolley.com/Pictures/Mar2006/3273c.jpg


 На Вашей фотографии остановка 7-я Пересыпская (Московская,106), а мы ведём речь об остановке Ярмарочная(Московская,88). Приведённая Вами фотография ну ни как не укладывается в военное фото.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Как раз Московской это быть не может, т.к. трамвайные пути поворачивают на Лесную к конечной в такой конфигурации только с Богатова. Интересно, что в те времена был таки раздельный выезд из-под моста на Херсонский сквер для Пересыпской линии (а до того и маршрута 32).


 Чтоб завершить по поводу фото с паровозом на мосту )) Собрал воедино всё что есть у меня из видов сверху и сравнил. На мой взгляд - это не Богатова. Да к тому же сквозь вагоны и насыпь можно угадать контуры домов, справа - торец 2-3 этажного, слева (который и по сей день стоит) 4 этажного. (Прорисовал линиями, а пунктиром продолжил линию трамвайных путей влево. Думаю, всё-таки это какая-то вспомогательная линия, а не поворот на Лесную, в наличии которого совершенно не уверен - вроде не было тогда ещё такой петли... а может и вовсе по Богатова не было линии тогда... на виде сверху видно, что только по Московской трамвай ходил)

----------


## victor.odessa

> а может и вовсе по Богатова не было линии тогда... на виде сверху видно, что только по Московской трамвай ходил)


 Откройте сайт Одесса на колёсах, схему движения трамваев в 1941г. и Вы увидите, что по Московской он доходил до ул.Деда Трофима (Церковная), по ней проходил до Богатова, затем до Лесной, затем снова на Московскую.
http://odessatrolley.com/Maps_Historic/Map1934-41.htm
Я Вам предложу ещё один вариант, но в нём лишними являются рельсы, уходящие влево. Без рельс он был бы идеален. Это - вид на улицу Приморскую с Газового переулка.

----------


## OMF

> На Вашей фотографии остановка 7-я Пересыпская (Московская,106), а мы ведём речь об остановке Ярмарочная(Московская,88). Приведённая Вами фотография ну ни как не укладывается в военное фото.


 Я же сказал - это с другой стороны. Из города как раз и виден тот самый поворот. Другого левого поворота на Пересыпской линии там не было.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я же сказал - это с другой стороны. Из города как раз и виден тот самый поворот. Другого левого поворота на Пересыпской линии там не было.


 Правильно ли я Вас понял. Ваша фраза "это с другой стороны" означает, что надо смотреть не на сквер, а из сквера?

----------


## OMF

Моя фраза означает, что на эту кривую мы смотрим со стороны 7-й Пересыпской, а не со стороны Ярмарочной. Если хорошенько порыться на Одессе на колесах, то можно наверное найти и нужный ракурс, у меня просто нет на это времени.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Дюковский? Фото датируется 10.6.50


 После Великой Отечественной войны Дюковский парк переименовали в парк Победы. В 50-60е гг в нём проходили сельскохозяйственные выставки, затем международные в 70-е (Япония, США). Это фото мне напоминает парк Победы, но я могу говорить только за 60-е (клумба, лестница, павильон в центре).

----------


## Antique

Особняк в Бисквитном переулке сохранился?
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=10888

----------


## victor.odessa

> Моя фраза означает, что на эту кривую мы смотрим со стороны 7-й Пересыпской, а не со стороны Ярмарочной. Если хорошенько порыться на Одессе на колесах, то можно наверное найти и нужный ракурс, у меня просто нет на это времени.


 Т.е. если смотреть на эту кривую со стороны Ярмарочного сквера, то по логике вещей трамвай должен был проходить за сквером, затем делать крутой поворот и разрезав сквер на две части выходить на 7-ю Пересыпскую. Вы в это верите? На всех трамвайных схемах на этом участке проходят прямые, а не зигзагообразные линии маршрутов. Тем более, что в апреле 1945 года в центре сквера, как раз где Вы указываете поворот,  жителями Пересыпи был захоронен наш лётчик, по фамилии Плохой.

----------


## OdGen

Газета «Одесский вестник» от 1 февраля 2011 г., №16, С.4:
_Создана рабочая группа для решения вопросов передачи объектов культурного наследия в собственность города_
На территории города Одессы находится множество недвижимых объектов культурного наследия не только местного, но и национального значения.
В связи с осуществлением Кабинетом министров Украины размежевания государственного имущества Украины между общегосударственной (республиканской) собственностью и собственностью административно-территориальных единиц (коммунальной собственностью) (5 ноября 1991 года) между органами местного самоуправления г. Одессы и Одесской области до сих пор продолжаются судебные споры по определению правового режима собственности этих объектов. В подавляющем большинстве случаев для обеспечения их надлежащего содержания объекты культурного наследия должны находиться в коммунальной собственности территориальной громады города Одессы.
Таким образом, остро встает вопрос окончательного решения правового режима собственности объектов права общей собственности территориальной громады г. Одессы с целью их надлежащей эксплуатации и использования.
Распоряжением одесского городского головы № 3401р от 26 января 2011 года создана рабочая группа по рассмотрению вопроса передачи в коммунальную собственность территориальной громады города Одессы объектов культурного наследия, расположенных на территории города. Возглавил рабочую группу Орлов Александр Витальевич – исполняющий обязанности заместителя городского головы.
Рабочей группе поручено в срок до 25 февраля 2011 года предоставить городскому голове согласованную позицию относительно дальнейших действий и перечень объектов культурного наследия, которые должны находиться в коммунальной собственности территориальной громады города Одессы, вместе с предложениями по их эксплуатации и содержанию. Контроль за выполнением этого распоряжения возложен на первого заместителя городского головы Черненко С.А.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Газета «Одесский вестник» от 1 февраля 2011 г., №16, С.4:
> _Создана рабочая группа для решения вопросов передачи объектов культурного наследия в собственность города_
> На территории города Одессы находится множество недвижимых объектов культурного наследия не только местного, но и национального значения.


 Другими словами, недвижимые объекты местного и национального значения пришли в движение.

----------


## OdGen

Сейчас в один клубок связалось много проблем - и "дело о фасадах", и судебные споры о праве собственности на не самые захудалые объекты недвижимости в Одессе (так, области принадлежит собственность на территории города - Дворец студентов на Маразлиевской, дом Лерхе на Приморском бульваре, 5 и ряд других). 
Некоторые вехи конфликта последнего периода.

http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2011/01/20/fasdi_7603.html

http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2011/01/22/delo_razrushennih_odesskih_fasadov_nabiraet_oboroti_3648.html

http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2011/01/25...osti_4746.html

Вопреки прогнозам, что за "некорректые высказывания" Орлов не будет утвержден сессией гор. совета в должности зама гор. головы и даже исключен из ПР (!), сессия его таки утвердила большинством голосов. Тревожный звоночек для кое кого.

----------


## OMF

> Т.е. если смотреть на эту кривую со стороны Ярмарочного сквера, то по логике вещей трамвай должен был проходить за сквером, затем делать крутой поворот и разрезав сквер на две части выходить на 7-ю Пересыпскую. Вы в это верите? На всех трамвайных схемах на этом участке проходят прямые, а не зигзагообразные линии маршрутов. Тем более, что в апреле 1945 года в центре сквера, как раз где Вы указываете поворот,  жителями Пересыпи был захоронен наш лётчик, по фамилии Плохой.


 Нет, и еще раз нет. Трамвай во все времена огибал сквер/площадь по тому же пути, что и сейчас. На старом фото поворот к 7-й Пересыпской - последний левый поворот на Московской. На моем фото трамвай проходит ЭТОТ же поворот в сторону города.

----------


## TrinCh

> Похоже на Ланжероновская/Гаванная :
> Вложение 2187426


 


> Не соглашусь...на фото видны трамвайные пути .. по Гаванной трамвай ходил только от поворота на Ласточкина , Дом с закруглеными углами ....Вроде такой есть на Прохоровской на против управления МЧС еще с таким закругленым углом видел на Пушкинской


 мне тоже кажется что это может быть Пушкинская угол Успенской. И мне тоже на уровне дежавю кажется, что там есть закругленный угол за балконами.

----------


## victor.odessa

> мне тоже кажется что это может быть Пушкинская угол Успенской. И мне тоже на уровне дежавю кажется, что там есть закругленный угол за балконами.


 Такой же дом есть на проспекте Шевченко / Семинарская, но ходил ли там трамвай?

----------


## OMF

> Такой же дом есть на проспекте Шевченко / Семинарская, но ходил ли там трамвай?


 Ходил 25-й

----------


## Antique

> мне тоже кажется что это может быть Пушкинская угол Успенской. И мне тоже на уровне дежавю кажется, что там есть закругленный угол за балконами.


 Здание на Пушкинской угол Успенской немного другое, оно просто похожее.

----------


## OMF

> А где Вы видете закруглённые углы? Я вижу только углы радиусом 90 градусов.
> 
> Здание на Пушкинской угол Успенской немного другое, оно просто похожее.


 По Пушкинской трамваи не ходили, только по Успенской, но с Успенской не может быть такого вида, как на старом фото...

----------


## Antique

> Такой же дом есть на проспекте Шевченко / Семинарская, но ходил ли там трамвай?


 А где? Там есть дома 30-х годов ("П"-образный комплекс), но они другие.

----------


## Trs

Это дом на Прохоровской угол Мясоедовской, вид с остановки "Улица Мясоедовская" в направлении города. Я больше нигде не встречал такого членения угловой части, да и в мелочах место совпадает.

----------


## Antique

> Здание на Пушкинской угол Успенской немного другое, оно просто похожее.


  А впрочем это мог бы быть и дом на Пушкинской-Успенской. Тени мешали рассмотреть, что маленькие балконы находятся за уступом. Но сразу за тем домом находится громадина доходного дома Асвадурова, а тут двухэтажка. Однозначно нет

Вероятно, как говорит  Trs - на Прохоровской, если там такой же проект.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите  :smileflag: 
Может кто знает под каким номером фабрика на Приморской ? (вид в обновлении)

----------


## TrinCh

> Но сразу за тем домом находится громадина...


 да, не подумал.  :smileflag: 



> такого членения угловой части...


 вот мне кажется, что такие скругления угла есть в доме на Пушкинской тоже. могу ошибаться.

----------


## malyutka_e

На фото - тумбы у основания памятника Воронцову. На них, что-то напоминающее гербы. В 30-е годы эти накладки отодрали. Что же там было изображено ? Есть ли фото или рисунки этих деталей ?
И хорошо было бы их восстановить. Размечтался :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

Возможно герб светлейшего князя?

----------


## malyutka_e

А в чем сомнения ?

----------


## victor.odessa

> На фото - тумбы у основания памятника Воронцову. На них, что-то напоминающее гербы. В 30-е годы эти накладки отодрали. Что же там было изображено ? Есть ли фото или рисунки этих деталей ?
> И хорошо было бы их восстановить. Размечтался


  Статья в ЮГе Павла Цаудера "Памятник правителю края", "...безжалостно сбиты гербы города, украшавшие раньше каждую чугунную тумбу у памятника".

----------


## malyutka_e

> Статья в ЮГе Павла Цаудера "Памятник правителю края", "...безжалостно сбиты гербы города, украшавшие раньше каждую чугунную тумбу у памятника".


 Кроме гербов в центре, сверху и снизу есть еще какие-то элементы. Павел Цаудер не совсем точен.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Кроме гербов в центре, сверху и снизу есть еще какие-то элементы. Павел Цаудер не совсем точен.


 Помню, что ещё в 60-70гг на некоторых тумбах были изображения в виде подков, на которых на латыни был девиз М.С.Воронцова:«Вечно непоколебимая верность».

----------


## malyutka_e

> Помню, что ещё в 60-70гг на некоторых тумбах были изображения в виде подков, на которых на латыни был девиз М.С.Воронцова:«Вечно непоколебимая верность».


 Это уже что-то. А что было над гербом ? Похоже на императорскую корону.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это уже что-то. А что было над гербом ? Похоже на императорскую корону.


 Это был не герб города, а герб Воронцовых. Нигде не могу найти рисунок или фото этих тумб с изображением герба..

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-44:

----------


## Скрытик

Зирка?  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Зирка?


 Ну да. Кузнечная улица.
Впереди и правее хорошо видна кирха.

----------


## Trs

Шикарно! И дом Вольфа как на ладони.

Снято, наверное, с колокольни?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Одесса 41-44:
> 
> Вложение 2195473


 Это Успенская / Кузнечная, впереди справа видна кирха.

----------


## exse

> Шикарно! И дом Вольфа как на ладони.
> 
> Снято, наверное, с колокольни?


 С самолета.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-44:



brassl, вот те топляки о которых мы говорили.

----------


## brassl

Точно!!!
Я еще нашел фото с "топляками",сейчас выложу в архиве  к твоим.

----------


## SaMoVar

> http://s007.radikal.ru/i300/1102/92/95bd1ce77fb9t.jpg
> Дюковский? Фото датируется 10.6.50


 Дюковский.

----------


## Пушкин

Общался не давно с одной дамой, которая пережила войну в Одессе, говорит что Одессу бомбили в августе 44го - оттуда наверное и  фото Люфтваффе...
Конечно нужно общаться с  такими людьми , что бы хотя бы по крупицам собирать собирать информацию, вот она рассказывает что прятались в гроте под Художественным музеем, с выходом на Приморскую, а воду брали из источника на территории морга. Одним из моих вопросов, как не странно, был вопрос - как же правильно произносить Одесса или ОдЭсса (как пел не  одессит Марк Бернес)? В одной из тем у нас возник спор, ведь ни каких аудио записей у нас не сохранилось, кроме фильма 1935 года, где текст читает Бабель и четко произносит Одесса. Говорит что произносили только Одесса, даже приезжие, живя какое то время в Одессе - выправляли своё произношение...

----------


## Sergey_L

В продолжение военной тематики. На недавно открывшемся сайте по Холокосту (Гугл пишет - крупнейшему) здесь http://collections.yadvashem.org/photosarchive/en-us/photos.html  по Одессе открывается всего 40 изображений (там лимит установлен), однако я думаю, их там больше, только искать надо по альбомам. Вот некоторые из новых видов.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Общался не давно с одной дамой, которая пережила войну в Одессе, говорит что Одессу бомбили в августе 44го - оттуда наверное и  фото Люфтваффе...


 Это что, опечатка? 10 апреля 1944 года город был освобождён, а к августу она была в глубоком тылу. Будьте внимательны.

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо Sergey_L за находку. Если кто может поставить плюсик, поставьте пожалуйста а то у меня плюсомет не работает. Сегодня постараюсь все выложить в архив. 
Всем хорошего дня и новых находок ! :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

я уже давно поставил  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Это что, опечатка? 10 апреля 1944 года город был освобождён, а к августу она была в глубоком тылу. Будьте внимательны.


  Тоже был поражен, но по внимательней отнеситесь к моим словам - никаких опечаток нет, да и дама не страдает маразмом. Да и зачем немцам фотографировать город в августе 44го?

----------


## Sergey_L

Ещё немного оттуда же.

----------


## VicTur

> Это что, опечатка? 10 апреля 1944 года город был освобождён, а к августу она была в глубоком тылу. Будьте внимательны.


 Кажется, в этой теме где-то уже обсуждалось, что над Одессой летали вражеские бомбардировщики и после её освобождения.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Кажется, в этой теме где-то уже обсуждалось, что над Одессой летали вражеские бомбардировщики и после её освобождения.


 Апрель и август. Не гонитесь за сенсациями, а более критически подходите к источникам, времени то сколько прошло.

----------


## VicTur

> Апрель и август. Не гонитесь за сенсациями, а более критически подходите к источникам, времени то сколько прошло.


 При чём тут сенсации? Я говорю то, что слышал. Подождём, что другие участники форума скажут.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, это ж Кузнечная, 1, мы вроде когда то обсуждали, но я подзабыл

----------


## Пушкин

> Ребята, это ж Кузнечная, 1, мы вроде когда то обсуждали, но я подзабыл


  Это Старопортофранковская 61

----------


## brassl

Спасибо, исправил, склероз ранний  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Спасибо, исправил, склероз ранний


  Мне бы ваш склероз :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Апрель и август. Не гонитесь за сенсациями, а более критически подходите к источникам, времени то сколько прошло.


 Если ПВО была не очень сильная, то бомбить порт в стратегических целях вполне возможно.

----------


## malyutka_e

> НЕ сомнения таки есть.
> 
> пароход никак не попадет в кадр если смотреть с предложенного Вами ракурса.


 Это, действительно крыша большого промышленного здания, а не пароход. Вероятность Пантелеймоновской очень велика. Съемка, естественно, производилась с каланчи. Петропавловская церковь как раз в в этом направлении. 99,9%. TrinCh молодец, а я ошибался.

----------


## malyutka_e

Говорят, что раньше Куяльников было два -  Большой и Малый. А вот карта 1772 года. Там таких названий нет. :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

Картинка с диска о памятниках архитектуры, etc., выпущенного пару лет назад всемирным клубом одесситов


стопроцентная реставрация

----------


## Скрытик

Этот проект (ттт) не утвердили.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Если ПВО была не очень сильная, то бомбить порт в стратегических целях вполне возможно.


 С каких аэродромов? У нас разговор на уровне трёпа, бла, бла, бла! Факты  о бомбёжке Одессы в августе 1944 года есть? Выкладывайте. Только не ссылайтесь на бабушку. А это Вам сведения о том, что происходило в августе 44-го во время Ясско-Кишинёвской наступательной операции. 

"Немецкие войска с 25-го по 28-е августа вели бои в городе с румынской армией; в это же время немецкая авиация бомбила город.** В ответ король Михай объявил Германии войну. 
Румынское правительство настаивало, чтобы Советский Союз не оккупировал Бухарест; однако присутствие немецких контингентов в городе делало ситуацию неустойчивой; 31 августа стоявшие под Бухарестом уже два дня армии 2-го Украинского фронта вошли в город. 
3-й Украинский фронт 30 августа занял Констанцу, где находилась военно-морская база Румынии (за день до этого в Констанце был высажен десант Черноморского флота). 
12 сентября с Румынией было подписано перемирие. 
Операция, получившая название Яссо-Кишиневской, завершилась крупным стратегическим успехом".

----------


## Antique

> С каких аэродромов?


 А с аэродромами разве проблема? Выбор широкий: Чехословакия ,Венгрия, Польша, Болгария.

----------


## Пушкин

И почему  немецкие фото датированы августом 44? Получается что есть два подтверждения - это сами фото Люфтваффе и рассказ  той  пожилой дамы.

----------


## Antique

> А это Вам сведения о том, что происходило в августе 44-го во время Ясско-Кишинёвской наступательной операции.


 Ну тут говориться только о самых масштабных и значимых действиях. Про авицацию сказано вскользь.




> У нас разговор на уровне трёпа, бла, бла, бла!


 А почему бы и нет? Единственная альтернатива - копаться в архивах.




> Картинка с диска о памятниках архитектуры, etc., выпущенного пару лет назад всемирным клубом одесситов


 Как то там очень скупо о памятниках архитектуры, не правда ли?

Фраза про стопроцентную реставрацию шокирует.

----------


## OdGen

> Как то там очень скупо о памятниках архитектуры, не правда ли?
> 
> Фраза про стопроцентную реставрацию шокирует.


 Тогда вышла книга (альбом) о памятниках архитектуры, мемориальных досках, а ВКО сделал то же самое на диске - фото и описание. А в конце диска (может, и в книге то же было) сделали фото отреставрированных , перестроенных и вновь построенных домов, многоэтажек и коттеджей, в рекламных целях. В числе последних "шедевров", вот этот. Шокирует, не то слово. Я кстати, помню "презентацию" данного "проекта" по телевизору.

----------


## Good++++

> И почему  немецкие фото датированы августом 44? Получается что есть два подтверждения - это сами фото Люфтваффе и рассказ  той  пожилой дамы.


 Доп. инфорамция:



> *5—6 августа 1944 года фашисты осуществили большой налет на город Одессу и порт.* Это был последний налет. Горел оперный театр и театр комедии, бурлило пламя в порту. Под очень сильным обстрелом солдаты-женщины постов ВНОС 1-й роты не прекращали выдавать донесения на КП авиации и зенитной артиллерии. Враг дорого заплатил за налет. Значительная часть самолетов, которые принимали участие в налете была уничтожена и фашисты больше не отваживались бомбить Одессу. Батальон остался на занятых позициях до конца войны, а потом и до своего переформирования.


 Источник: 8oapvo.su/history-logs/84-14-rtbr.html

П.С. Может во время этого налета было уничтожено здание по адресу Ришельевская, 2?

----------


## Antique

> Тогда вышла книга (альбом) о памятниках архитектуры, мемориальных досках, а ВКО сделал то же самое на диске - фото и описание. А в конце диска (может, и в книге то же было) сделали фото отреставрированных , перестроенных и вновь построенных домов, многоэтажек и коттеджей, в рекламных целях. В числе последних "шедевров", вот этот. Шокирует, не то слово. Я кстати, помню "презентацию" данного "проекта" по телевизору.


 Помню эту книгу, держал в руках. Аналогично, кроме монументов в конце упоминалось несколько зданий, в том числе современные. Издание оформлено красиво, но информации очень мало.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Доп. инфорамция:
> 
> Источник: 8oapvo.su/history-logs/84-14-rtbr.html
> П.С. Может во время этого налета было уничтожено здание по адресу Ришельевская, 2?


 Спасибо. Вот это по деловому. Признаю, был не прав. Век живи - век учись.

----------


## OdGen

> Помню эту книгу, держал в руках. Аналогично, кроме монументов в конце упоминалось несколько зданий, в том числе современные. Издание оформлено красиво, но информации очень мало.


 Чтобы информации было много, нужно хорошо работать  :smileflag: . А это не все любят делать.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://dumskaya.net/news/Fasady-010733/

PS Одесса не была в глубоком тылу. И после освобождения её бомбили. Факт.

PPS Румыния вышла из войны в августе 1944. С территории Румынии Одесса была в пределах досягаемости авиации.

----------


## Новоросс!

Костусев предложил перенести Мерию.. с Думской площади на Куликовое поле...в старый обком...Кстати очень здравая идея...,Много плюсов 
1. историческое здание передается под музей.
2.пробки из за ченушь и вечных визитов уходят из центра.
3.стоянка возле архиологического музея убирается
4. и может приведут в порядок красивое здание старого обкома..и всей площади...
5.есть место для пикетов , гуляний..митингов и тд..)

Жаль наверно только..это мысли вслух...вот сылочка - http://odessa-daily.com.ua/lenta-od-novostey/28157-meriyu-na-kylikovo-pole.html

----------


## SaMoVar

Ну и в тему о бомбёжках.
http://www.tudoy-sudoy.od.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=68:od  esskiyport&catid=34:ekskursii&Itemid=55



> Когда начались работы по возрождению южных морских ворот страны, Одесский порт очень напоминал своим восстановителям руины Сталинграда. Но порт был нужен стране и фронту и, несмотря на то, что немцы продолжали его бомбить вплоть до августа 1944, уже в октябре он стал принимать первые грузы. А к 1 мая 1945 года порт обработал уже 300 судов.

----------


## brassl

Пытаюсь привести в порядок папку - Ланжероновская улица и спуск - , запутался с видом. По каким номерам эти дома???
Если заметите ошибки - дайте знать - исправлю.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Пытаюсь привести в порядок папку - Ланжероновская улица и спуск - , запутался с видом. По каким номерам эти дома???
> Если заметите ошибки - дайте знать - исправлю.


 Впереди ул.Гаванная, Горсад, университет. Ряд угловых домов не сохранились.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Интересная статья+Видео!
*Одесса - город-коллаборационист? Горькая правда о годах румынской оккупации.*

http://*************/?p=61650




> И то сказать – советские войска, уходя из Одессы, оставили город без тепла, света, канализации, продуктов. Оставили на вымирание. Эвакуироваться же могли далеко не все желающие, это было доступно в первую очередь партийной элите, но не простым одесситам. Вспоминают об очереди в порт, которая начиналась на Пушкинской, стояла по всему Таможенному спуску. Я был знаком с одной женщиной, еврейкой, которая после войны писала лично Хрущеву о том, что все в городе знали: за пропуск на уходящее судно начальник порта брал 5 тысяч рублей. Все подтвердилось. Начальника перевели «на другую руководящую работу».


 


> Пастера бежали два матросика из тех, кто строил ограждения, чтобы удержать натиск врага. Дворник тут же выдал их румынам, ребят повесили прямо на воротах! Эта семья до сих пор благополучно живет в Одессе, поэтому не называю фамилию дворника, впрочем, они все действовали именно так. В первые дни оккупации не без их помощи много матросов, красноармейцев, крепких ребят попало на пороховые склады в районе Люстдорфской – их провели по центру города, руки были опутаны колючей проволокой, на ртах висели замки, да-да, им пробили губы и повесили замки… Когда сегодня пытаются утверждать, будто на пороховых складах уничтожали только евреев, это неправда, там были люди самых разных национальностей. Туда попадали мужчины, взятые во время облав на улицах, попадали коммунисты, на которых доносили соседи по коммунальным квартирам… 
> 
> Режим уже не справлялся с количеством доносов. Одно время по одесским улицам даже ездила машина, из которой в рупор кричали: «Одесситы! Перестаньте доносить друг на друга!». Сперва оккупанты установили ящик для жалоб и заявлений, но вскорости он был переполнен. Вот и делайте выводы…

----------


## brassl

Спасибо!!

----------


## Лысый0

> Интересная статья+Видео!
> *Одесса - город-коллаборационист? Горькая правда о годах румынской оккупации.*
> 
> http://*************/?p=61650


 Вы шо, ничего не читали и не видели о Варшавском гетто? Да не было ничего лютее аидеш полицай!

----------


## SaMoVar

Были и такие персонажи в Одессе.
Насчёт эвакуации - можно было при желании эвакуироваться в начале окружения. Ближе к оставлению города эвакуироваться было сложнее.
То, что разрушили инфраструктуру города - плохо и неправильно с человеческой точки зрения. Но Румыния надорвала экономику восстанавливая захваченную территорию. Это был один из факторов развала мощи Румынии.
Вы ещё Черкасова почитайте - он вообще "увлёкся"....

----------


## Good++++



----------


## brassl

Те же румынские фото, что и на нашем сайте, но открываются в очень большом формате

----------


## Mandeaniecor

Давненько не был в центре, но сегодня, пока проверяли мою экзаменационную работу в универе, решил убить время и прогуляться... Блииин! До чего же противный стал город! Такое впечатление, что Одессой никто не занимается и она медленно, но уверенно деградирует... Таких развалин в центре я не видел нигде - сравнить, например, с тем же Львовом, который намного древнее, а выглядит на порядок лучше! Грязь, развалины, ржавчина, со стен сыпется штукатурка... Дерибасовская - это вообще полный пи**ец!!! И это центральная улица? Это тихий ужас! Понастроили каких-то гламурных торговых центров, магазинчиков, ресторанчиков и прочей фигни, на месте, где раньше была "Книжка" теперь уродливая дыра (прошлой зимой хоть каток был)... И больше всего бесит, что на раздолбанные постройки вешают что-то наподобие брезента, обычно с рекламой, чтоб скрыть уродство. Например, ул.Пушкинская, угол Еврейской - раньше висела реклама, а теперь большое белое полотно, на котором уже успели оставить граффити, под этим полотно страшная развалюха, которую никто не реставрирует. И таких мест в городе видел немало... Короче, город с каждым годом все хуже становится. Нашел в этом топе фотки 70-80х годов, спасибо выложившим! Вот в той Одессе я бы жил, а в этой нехочу!!!

----------


## SaMoVar

Давайте не будем со Львовом сравнивать... Знаем, были, видели. Тоже развалки. Если там и лучше, то не на порядок. Церкви там привели в чувство, но и у нас церкви в порядке. А здания примерно в одинаковом состоянии.

----------


## Mandeaniecor

Режет глаз жесткий контраст - одно стоит красивое, вылизанное, после реконструкции, а рядом стоит развалюха...
Ну ладно, центр, - Бог с ним, будем надеяться, что в порядок его со временем приведут... А все остальное? Другие районы? Каждое утро езжу на работу через Молдаванку - по ул.Степовой, потом вниз на Балковскую... Нет, я понимаю, конечно, что в каждом городе есть свои помойки... Но Молдаванка просто ужасна! Давно пора снести эту старую рухлядь, тем более, я видел по ящику, в каких страшных условиях там живут люди!

----------


## Antique

> Таких развалин в центре я не видел нигде - сравнить, например, с тем же Львовом, который намного древнее, а выглядит на порядок лучше!


 Большинство зданий во Львове того же возраста или на каких то 50-100 лет раньше построены, что и в Одессе. Город начал расширяться только с конца 18-го века. Также во Львове много рассыпающихся зданий (в том числе и со свежекрашенными фасадами), но вы или не дошли до них либо за красивым фасадом не увидели печальной сути.

----------


## Trs

Во Львове мы ходили ещё и по дворам и парадным - в более новых доходных домах 1910-х ситуация получше, они, похоже, ещё на заложенном в них запасе прочности. В более старых - 1850-1880-х - ситуация уже похуже.

А как вам полусгоревший выселенный дом во Львове в двух шагах от Оперного? Полурасселённый дом и рядом - закрытая гостиница в самом центре? Фасады, давно не видевшие краски? Львов не идеален. При всей моей любви к нему - это уже довольно ветхий город.

Попутно сообщаю: современного фото дома на Прохоровской кроме того, что в спойлере найти не удалось.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *здоровенное фото небольшой части дома, как есть*

----------


## exse

> Интересная статья+Видео!
> *Одесса - город-коллаборационист? Горькая правда о годах румынской оккупации.*
> 
> http://*************/?p=61650


 Где-то уже обсуждали эту статейку. 
Мое личное мнение - примитивная журналядская поделка, типичная подача м-ла для любой современной т.н. молодежной газеты. 

Опускаясь на тот же уровень источников информации ("Я был знаком с одной женщиной", "Моя мама рассказывала") могу сказать, что разговаривал с жителями Одессы 41-44 и оказалось, что:

- дефиниции "коллаборационист" и "работавший во время оккупации" знали  и различали даже сотрудники НКВД после войны, но не авторы этого м-ла. 

- ни один не говорил про машину, из которой в рупор кричали: «Одесситы! Перестаньте доносить друг на друга!». 

- стукачество - было, но были и прятавшие евреев до конца оккупации (послушайте  Б.Литвака). 

- все, с кем я общался, работали в период оккупации и никуда не высылались после освобождения. У наиболее успешно работавших тогда до сих пор жива поговорка: "Это вам не при румынах - ворота колбасой завязывать!", но, повторюсь, на зверствах НКВД никто из них акцент не делал.

 Как мне показалось, Одесса в то время, как обычно, жила по принципу "делайте что хотите, только не мешайте нам жить".

----------


## OdGen

Есть у нас такая передача "Порто-франко". 

Не так давно, в сентябре, ведущая заявила в интервью (то же показывали по ТВ):
"Когда мы снимали первый проект, то поняли, что вообще ничего не знаем об Одессе, хотя мы коренные одесситы, живем здесь всю жизнь. Очень много нового, интересного, много противоречивых фактов. Когда читаешь труды современных краеведов, многие говорят так, другие по-другому, многие вещи строятся на предположениях, на личных выводах - конечно интересно».
По ТВ также прозвучало в продолжении напечатанной фразы, что многие сведения базируются на собственных выводах авторов, на основе сведений, найденных в архиве и библиотеках.

«История Одессы и одесские истории!» - один из лучших подарков ко дню города. К слову, департамент рекреационного комплекса и туризма будет использовать материалы программы для подготовки местных экскурсоводов.

Последняя передача, которую показываю сейчас по ТВ, посвящена улице Княжеской. В частности, авторы сообщают, показывая на дом на углу Княжеской и Конной, что в этом доме проживал одесский градоначальник Павел Алексеевича Зеленой, известный курьезными историями, в частности тем, что приказал арестовать на улице даму легкого поведения, которая оказалась на деле его супругой, которую он не узнал. Также ему были благодарны евреи, которых он ругал, но одновремено и защищал.

А Вы, уважаемые коллеги, согласны с изложенными "порто-франковцами" фактами? В чем недостоверность их информации?

----------


## VicTur

> Последняя передача, которую показываю сейчас по ТВ, посвящена улице Княжеской. В частности, авторы сообщают, показывая на дом на углу Княжеской и Конной, что в этом доме проживал одесский градоначальник Павел Алексеевича Зеленой, известный курьезными историями, в частности тем, что приказал арестовать на улице даму легкого поведения, которая оказалась на деле его супругой, которую он не узнал. Также ему были благодарны евреи, которых он ругал, но одновремено и защищал.


 По поводу этого Зеленого меня давно мучает вопрос. В Википедии в статье «Градоначальники Одессы» указаны, среди прочих, градоначальник Павел Алексеевич Зеленой (1885—1898) и городской голова Павел Александрович Зелёный (1897—1905). Интересно, не родственники ли они? Нет ли вообще тут путаницы? По крайней мере в известном анекдоте о дрессировщике Дурове фигурирует не Зеленой, а именно Зелёный, но его упорно называют градоначальником и адмиралом (например, здесь).

----------


## Good++++

> По поводу этого Зеленого меня давно мучает вопрос. В Википедии в статье «Градоначальники Одессы» указаны, среди прочих, градоначальник Павел Алексеевич Зеленой (1885—1898) и городской голова Павел Александрович Зелёный (1897—1905). Интересно, не родственники ли они? Нет ли вообще тут путаницы? По крайней мере в известном анекдоте о дрессировщике Дурове фигурирует не Зеленой, а именно Зелёный, но его упорно называют градоначальником и адмиралом (например, здесь).


 


> 1885-      1898 Зеленой Павел Алексеевич* 1833-1909 градоначальник
>       1897-  .05.1905 Зеленый Павел Александрович* 1839-.07.1912 городской голова


 Источник: whp057.narod.ru/odessa.htm

----------


## OdGen

Тема "распечатана", молодцы! Следующий ход!

----------


## kravshik

> Тема "распечатана", молодцы! Следующий ход!


 С чем поздравлять!!! ,не уловил,начата новая тема ???что и где ???

----------


## OdGen

Обсуждается мое сообщение №8327 в данной теме, в котором я озвучил информацию о доме Зеленого на Княжеской, прозвучавший в программе "Порто-Франко". VicTur первым озвучил спорный момент, исторические "грабли", на которые наступили авторы программы, чем "распечатал" тему.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных дополнений. Заходите  :smileflag: 

Вопрос.
Разве это наша кирха на фото?

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного ежедневных дополнений. Заходите 
> 
> Вопрос.
> Разве это наша кирха на фото?


 Не наша. Возможно, что это снято в какой нибудь немецкой колонии.

----------


## TrinCh

вытер.

----------


## Antique

В Щербанке другая. У Вояжера не нашёл, но он опубликовал только сохранившиеся здания и возможно бывал не везде.

----------


## TrinCh

> В Щербанке другая. У Вояжера не нашёл, но он опубликовал только сохранившиеся здания и возможно бывал не везде.


 поэтому и вытер.  :smileflag:  там внизу есть комметы  доплнениями. надо копать.

----------


## OMF

> Не наша. Возможно, что это снято в какой нибудь немецкой колонии.


 Там же написано - Клейнлибенталь, или Малая Долина.

----------


## polvnic

> Есть немного ежедневных дополнений. Заходите 
> 
> Вопрос.
> Разве это наша кирха на фото?


  "...история одесской кирхи началась в 1815 году, когда лютеранская община обратилась в городскую управу с просьбой о выделении земельного участка для строительства церкви. Этот участок — на углу улиц Новосельского и Дворянской — выделили в 1821-м, а в 1827-м возведение кирхи было завершено. Работал над ее созданием знаменитый архитектор Франц Карлович Боффо (это был его первый большой заказ в Одессе).
В 1893 году Церковным советом было принято решение о капитальной реконструкции здания церкви Святого Павла, так как «оно серьезно обветшало, требовало ремонта и уже не вмещало всех прихожан увеличившегося прихода». В объявленном конкурсе лучшим был признан проект архитектора Германа Карловича Шойрембрандта. Реализован он был в 1897-м, 2 ноября кирху освятили, и с тех пор замечательное здание стало одним из символов Одессы."
Т.к. приведен вид 1838 г. - возможно такой она была до реконструкции. Старых фото нет?

----------


## Antique

> Там же написано - Клейнлибенталь, или Малая Долина.


 действительно.. как это мы просмотрели.

----------


## Antique

> Т.к. приведен вид 1838 г. - возможно такой она была до реконструкции. Старых фото нет?


 На Одесса стори было несколько фото. Но надо заметить, что старая кирха была не реконструирована, а снесена. Сохранили только фундамент на котором возвели новое здание.

----------


## polvnic

> На Одесса стори было несколько фото. Но надо заметить, что старая кирха была не реконструирована, а снесена. Сохранили только фундамент на котором возвели новое здание.


  Вы правы, старая Одесская кирха имела другой вид: http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=3032&fullsize=1

----------


## brassl

Спасибо всем. Ищем дальше!  :smileflag: 

А вот такое фото было иллюстрацией к рассказу об Одесской ветви интересов Шустовых
Это Одесса? Где?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Добрый вечер ! Прочел всю тему - полезное и нужное дело ! Есть вопрос - в конце улицы Промышленной (сейчас часть улицы от Химической называется Боровского) есть маленькое кладбище. Лет 10 назад немцы привели его в порядок. Сейчас там надпись "Реконструкция 3-его Христианского кладбища" . И что-то типа "памяти жертв 2-ой мировой войны". Слышал что на месте завода "Кислородмаш" было кладбище. Ни на одной карте в этом районе кладбища не находил. Так было или нет 3-е Христианское кладбище?

----------


## OMF

> Спасибо всем. Ищем дальше! 
> 
> А вот такое фото было иллюстрацией к рассказу об Одесской ветви интересов Шустовых
> Это Одесса? Где?
> Вложение 2203595


 Это Казань.

----------


## Good++++

> Добрый вечер ! Прочел всю тему - полезное и нужное дело ! Есть вопрос - в конце улицы Промышленной (сейчас часть улицы от Химической называется Боровского) есть маленькое кладбище. Лет 10 назад немцы привели его в порядок. Сейчас там надпись "Реконструкция 3-его Христианского кладбища" . И что-то типа "памяти жертв 2-ой мировой войны". Слышал что на месте завода "Кислородмаш" было кладбище. Ни на одной карте в этом районе кладбища не находил. Так было или нет 3-е Христианское кладбище?


  ...



> В районе Промышленной было третье христианское кладбище.
> Слышал рассказ старика, с которым ехал в 8 троллейбусе по Промышленной... Он рассказывал, что в конце 50-х ликвидировали кладбище, прокладывали водопровод-канализацию, вырывали неистлевшие останки людей... Фашистов хоронили на окраине кладбища... Большинство заводов в районе Промышленной строились фактически на кладбище - не от того ли печальна судьба этих заводов?
> Также слышал рассказ строителя, строившего силикатный завод, завод обойную фабрику... Он рассказывал, что когда копали котлован под фундамент - солдаты бросались черепами с могил...
> Вообще о третьем христианском кладбище информации очень мало...

----------


## mlch

> Попутно сообщаю: современного фото дома на Прохоровской кроме того, что в спойлере найти не удалось.
> 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *здоровенное фото небольшой части дома, как есть*


 Плохо искал.  :smileflag: 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=10097&fullsize=1

----------


## mlch

> Добрый вечер ! Прочел всю тему - полезное и нужное дело ! Есть вопрос - в конце улицы Промышленной (сейчас часть улицы от Химической называется Боровского) есть маленькое кладбище. Лет 10 назад немцы привели его в порядок. Сейчас там надпись "Реконструкция 3-его Христианского кладбища" . И что-то типа "памяти жертв 2-ой мировой войны". Слышал что на месте завода "Кислородмаш" было кладбище. Ни на одной карте в этом районе кладбища не находил. Так было или нет 3-е Христианское кладбище?


 К ответу Good++++ позволю себе добавить цитату самого себя.



> Кладбище это находится на улице Промышленной. Между территориями ПО "Микрон" и 216-м механическим заводом. Остановка 8-го троллейбуса "ПО Микрон".
> Собственно, и эти заводы построены на том же кладбище. А то что осталось - это маленький кусочек.
> Много лет проработал на Микроне. 
> Так если какую-то яму начинали там рыть, то почти всегда натыкались на кости и черепа.
> На кладбище этом хоронили военнопленных, умерших в 40-х 50-х годах.
> Когда в конце 60-х стали там строить заводы, то небольшой кусочек оставили под кладбищем. Не знаю уж точно - почему, но люди работавшие на Микроне с его основания (1968) рассказывали, что были какие-то международные соглашения на этот счет уже тогда.
> В конце 80-х, начале 90-х кладбище было расчищено от мусора, сделан новый забор, установлено несколько крестов, как бы символических надгробий. Говорили, что за счет Германии.
> До 2002 года там был относительный порядок. 
> Как там сейчас - не знаю. Не был там с тех пор.

----------


## Спартанец

> Те же румынские фото, что и на нашем сайте, но открываются в очень большом формате


 большой формат завсегда лучше малого

----------


## Спартанец

> Во Львове мы ходили ещё и по дворам и парадным - в более новых доходных домах 1910-х ситуация получше, они, похоже, ещё на заложенном в них запасе прочности. В более старых - 1850-1880-х - ситуация уже похуже.
> 
> А как вам полусгоревший выселенный дом во Львове в двух шагах от Оперного? Полурасселённый дом и рядом - закрытая гостиница в самом центре? Фасады, давно не видевшие краски? Львов не идеален. При всей моей любви к нему - это уже довольно ветхий город.


 тут нужно учесть разницу в материале постройки :Львов построен из более крепкого камня, нежели наш ракушняк. Наши дома более хлипкие, требуют более тщательного ухода за собою. Там где во Львове достаточно поштукатурить дом, у нас нужно  укреплять его несущие конструкции  и только потом выполнять отделочные работы

----------


## Antique

> тут нужно учесть разницу в материале постройки :Львов построен из более крепкого камня


 Из кирпича! Но кирпич тоже не вечен: в Киеве видел 100-летние дома с большими трещинами в кладке. Донецк за два десятка лет растерял примерно треть из всей примечательной дореволюционной архитектуры (а может и половину), а кирпичным домам не было и сотни лет .

----------


## Спартанец

> Из кирпича! Но кирпич тоже не вечен: в Киеве видел 100-летние дома с большими трещинами в кладке. Донецк за два десятка лет растерял примерно треть из всей примечательной дореволюционной архитектуры (а может и половину), а кирпичным домам не было и сотни лет .


 


> У 1540 р. Рада міста заборонила дерев'яне будівництво у середміс-ті. На жаль, цієї постанови не завжди дотримувались (традиційно у Львові). Значна частина будинків, особливо у єврейській дільниці, як і раніше, будувалася з дерева, що аж ніяк не сприяло протипожежній безпеці. *І все ж наприкінці XVI ст. більшість будинків середмістя була кам'яною*. Так вони і дійшли до нас, хоча й значно перебудовані, з повністю зміненим внутрішнім плануванням.
> ...............
> Треба сказати, що мати власний будинок у середмісті могла тільки дуже багата людина. Мури не давали місту рости, а тому чимало коштувала земля, дорогим був і будівельний матеріал - *камінь, цегла*..........
> Стіни були нетиньковані - цей звичай з'явився набагато пізніше, їх завішували килимами. Але в ті часи килим не прилягав до стіни щільно, а висів на певній відстані від неї. Це створювало додатковий повітряний прошарок, який зовсім не був зайвим *у холодних кам'яницях*


 http://e.lviv.ua/page/6/istoriya-lvova?page=0%2C6






> Костел споруджено *з тесаного каменю* [4] у вигляді тринавової базиліки з видовженими хорами та гранованою апсидою


  не великий фахівець по Львову, але здається, що цегельних будинків не дуже  багато

----------


## Maksy

> не великий фахівець по Львову, але здається, що цегельних будинків не дуже  багато


 дуже богато. Из камня строились оч немногие здания, ибо дорого, обычные дома из кирпича.
Ракшняк кстати неплохой камень, он немного пластичный или вроде того. Кирпичные дома дают большие трещины при очень малых перекосах,  а ракушняк нет. Если бы Одесса была построена из кирпича, то при наших подвижках грунта, уже камня на камне бы не осталось.

----------


## translator

> строительство мансард


 В Киеве уже полным ходом. В центре! Над красивыми домами надстраивают 1-2 этана из гипсокартона с пенопластовым утеплением и пластиковыми окнами. Красота!




> Такой же дом есть на проспекте Шевченко / Семинарская, но ходил ли там трамвай?


 Это Пушкинская угол Успенской

----------


## translator

> 


 Кап цифровали, если не секрет?

----------


## brassl

4 100  :smileflag: 
Заходите

----------


## TrinCh

> Вложение 2186104


 нашел в сети подпись к этой фотографии "Страница 308... Пересыпский мост. Паровоз подготовленный к взрыву...
10 апреля 1944 года"
здесь: http://olsir.info/odessa-in-war/33-albom-okkupaciya-odessa-1941-1944-dokumenty-i-materialy-iz-sobraniya-mixaila-pojznera-odessa-druk-2004-376-stranic.html
получается хотели взорвать и не взорвали?

2brassl. здесь же еще, кстати, большая подборка фото по Лузановке  http://olsir.info/collection/16-odessa-luzanovka.html

----------


## brassl

А что это за здание???
И это?

----------


## TrinCh

первое похоже на кинотеатр Родина.

----------


## Trs

У меня первая ассоциация была с к/т на Слободке, на акад. Воробьёва, если не ошибаюсь. Или он уже послевоенный?

Второе здание - типовая школа. Такая есть на Водопроводной напротив "Стальканата".

----------


## Скрытик

Мне тоже сначала Слободку напомнило. А Вымпел поменьше будет?

----------


## polvnic

> А что это за здание???
>  И это?


 1. А не "Вымпел"?

2. школа на Воробьева?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Бывшее немецкое кладбище начиналось с проходной завода "Кислородмаш"
> и проходит по всей ее территории, потом идет пятачек "немецкого кладбища" и продолжается на территории завода "Микрон".
> На самом деле это не совсем те немцы которые погибли при осаде Одессы. В основном это умершие от ран и от различных болезней во время оккупации.
> По поводу копать. Я сам работал на "Микроне" и когда копали фундаменты под станки(метра 2), так вдоль стенок были видны гробы с костями. А тех кого выкопали, так местные работники давай обшаривать на предмет золотых зубов.


 По поводу кладбища. Взято с reibert.

----------


## Trs

А разве Вымпел не 1957 г. п.?

Школа на Воробьёва - тот же проект, что и на Водопроводной, если не ошибаюсь. Находится не так далеко от к/т. У меня напрашиваются выводы...

----------


## TrinCh

Вспомнил где я видел это фото и почему такая первая ассоциация возникла с кинотеатром Родина. 

http://revisor.od.ua/news/65-letiyu_osvobogdeniya_Odnessy_posvyaschaetsya_/

----------


## mlch

> Мне тоже сначала Слободку напомнило. А Вымпел поменьше будет?


 Вымпел не имеет боковых портиков и построен, как и весь поселок судоремонтников, после войны. В конце 40-х - начале 50-х.

----------


## SaMoVar

> По-настоящему безвыходное положение
> сложилось уже через день, 15 сентября.
> С раннего утра противник начал масштабное наступление
> в направлении Вакаржаны - Дальник силами трех пехотных
> дивизий при поддержке танков.
> Чтобы избежать полного разгрома, 31-й стрелковый
> полк получил приказ отойти из района Юзефсталь и Францфельд
> в резерв к поселку Застава. 20-й кавалерийский полк
> отводился на рубеж села Клейн-Либенталь и прилегающих
> ...


 Почему был взорван Воронцовский маяк.
Из книги Юновидова "Десанты 1941 года". Очень советую - большой труд.

----------


## brassl

А что, это таки да "Родина"??? Я ее не узнал 

И вот это где?

----------


## Скрытик

> А что, это таки да "Родина"??? Я ее не узнал


  Если и Родина. то не наша  :smileflag: 
http://afisha.yandex.ru/media/places/images/thumbnails/ab91ff0ce1c2cef0ea4657f84e4b4460_640x600.jpeg

----------


## Скрытик

Похоже все таки Слободка: http://wernet.pp.net.ua/photo/1-0-28

----------


## brassl

Да вот и я к тому. Так что делать с видом ? Это вообще Одесса?
Жду вердикт знатоков, пока переложил в неопознанные

----------


## Скрытик

> Да вот и я к тому. Так что делать с видом ? Это вообще Одесса?
> Жду вердикт знатоков, пока переложил в неопознанные


  Это Старостина, однозначно.

----------


## Good++++

О гетто на Слободке:



> Гетто на Слободке не было похожим на другие, созданные фашистами на оккупированных территориях Белоруссии, Украины, Молдавии, стран Балтии. Оно не было ограничено колючей проволокой либо специально возведенными вокруг стенами. Слободка была отделена от Одессы высокой железнодорожной насыпью, что позволяло оккупантам изолировать евреев. Как писал автор другой известной книги «Одесское гетто» Давид Стародинский: «Гетто на Слободке было организовано с определенной целью: сконцентрировать евреев на небольшой территории, чтобы удобнее было готовить их к депортации...»
> 
> Чтобы предотвратить смешивание евреев с местными жителями, оккупанты установили комендантский час (с 12.00 часов ночи) и «базарное» время, когда узники могли приобрести пищу или одежду в сильные холода января 1942 года. По распоряжению городского головы Германа Пынти, освобожденные от евреев квартиры и имущество предлагалось сохранять «в целости до особых распоряжений». Этим актом румыны пытались успокоить евреев, создать у них иллюзию вероятного возвращения на прежнее место жительства.
> 
> Было два основных входа в Слободское гетто, которые определяли одновременно два основных места нахождения в нем людей до их окончательной депортации из Одессы. Первый проходил под железнодорожным мостом, вдоль ул. им. Сталина и начинался между столбами с колючей проволокой, у входа на Суконную фабрику. Те из «эвакуированных» евреев, кто был отправлен раньше, сумели разместиться в цехах и конторах фабрики. Другой вход был со стороны Дюковского сада, вдоль дороги Новинского, по колее трамвая № 15. Дороги здесь тоже проходили под мостом, за которым с правой стороны находился вход в полуразрушенный корпус бывшего общежития Водного института. В институте также оказались первые партии городских евреев, направленных в Слободское гетто. Остальные уже размещались в домах по всей остальной территории Красной Слободки.
> 
> Поселяли евреев в частных домах, за что каждый поселенец обязан был ежедневно платить хозяину квартплату в размере 1 румынской марки. Еду узники Слободки покупали сами на оставшиеся у них деньги, а также меняли на личную одежду, драгоценности, взятые с собой из города. Некоторым продукты доставляли из города жившие там знакомые, соседи. Например, Давиду Стародинскому и его маме Полине Стародинской еду периодически привозила его школьная подруга Людмила, а иногда ее брат. В случае отсутствия названных источников существования жители Слободского гетто были обречены на голод, инфекционные болезни и смерть от истощения.
> 
> Ежедневно *в слободской школе*, охраняемой солдатами, собирали евреев из окружающих домов - по 500-1000 человек - для депортации за пределы Одессы. Больные - на телегах, более здоровые и крепкие - пешком, без теплых вещей, в лютые январско-февральские морозы 1942г. изгонялись евреи из Слободского гетто по многим «дорогам смерти». Bот, что писал об этом Давид Стародинский: «Нас довезли до станции Сортировочная, где уже был приготовлен состав товарных вагонов. Нас, как скот, загнали в вагоны и заперли». Отсюда, от железнодорожной станции Сортировочная, для десятков тысяч одесских евреев начинался последний их путь, ставшие всемирно известными дороги смерти: Одесса - Виноградное (Вормс); Одесса - Березовка - Мостовое - Доманевка - Ахмечетка - Богдановка (либо Карловка)...


 Взято отсюда

----------


## brassl

> Это Старостина, однозначно.


  Можно привязать к ГИСу?
Тогда и вид который я выкладывал ранее на опознание тоже Старостина??? Уж больно они похожи

----------


## SaMoVar

Использование "катюш" во время обороны Одессы.



> Впервые дивизион вступил в бой 2 октября и из-за недо-
> статка реактивных снарядов использовался в основном
> только для морального воздействия.
> В день он производил не более 5 залпов, после чего перебрасывался
> на следующий угрожаемый участок, где на следующий
> день опять делал не больше пяти залпов. Но и такое
> ограниченное применение «катюш» продолжалось недолго.
> Дивизион таким образом применялся всего три раза: при
> ударе румын под Дальником и попытках прорыва фронта в
> ...


 Из книги "Десанты 1941 года".

----------


## Good++++

Преображенская/ угол Греческая

----------


## Trs

Протестую. Это не Греческая. Дублирую свой комментарий сюда.



> Это же Пассаж справа. Сфинксы (или кто они) держат балконы, на углу - дом Хлопонина. Угол Дерибасовской.
> 
> А будь это угол Греческой - вместо дома Хлопонина был бы дом Мими с равномерной высотой фасада почти до самого Пассажа, чего тут мы не наблюдаем.

----------


## Лысый0

> Протестую. Это не Греческая. Дублирую свой комментарий сюда.


 Это Преображенская угол Дерибасовская. Ближний угол это пассаж. Вдали справа за горсадом здапние научки.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных дополнений. Заходите  :smileflag: 

улица Академика Воробьева до революции имела название?

----------


## malyutka_e

*Посмотрите вот это*:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lttZoGlcwYk&feature=player_detailpage

----------


## Trs

На карте 1917 г. нынешняя Воробьёва не подписана

----------


## SaMoVar

> *Посмотрите вот это*:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lttZoGlcwYk&feature=player_detailpage


 Это самая "популярная" баррикада времён обороны Одессы. Видел 5 различных фотографий этого места.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Есть немного ежедневных дополнений. Заходите 
> 
> улица Академика Воробьева до революции имела название?


  Она называлась Полевая.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Были и такие персонажи в Одессе.
> Насчёт эвакуации - можно было при желании эвакуироваться в начале окружения. Ближе к оставлению города эвакуироваться было сложнее.
> То, что разрушили инфраструктуру города - плохо и неправильно с человеческой точки зрения. Но Румыния надорвала экономику восстанавливая захваченную территорию. Это был один из факторов развала мощи Румынии.
> Вы ещё Черкасова почитайте - он вообще "увлёкся"....


 Так это же и есть интервью с Черкасовым. 
Ну конечно же у него во всем виноваты дворники, а румыны такие белые и пушистые.
А почитать хотя бы приказ №1 командующего войсками и все становится на свои места:
_"§4 Жители и дворники домов отвечают своей жизнью за исчезновение, порчу или уничтожение военных материалов, машин, оборудования и государственного имущества, находящихся на их участке двора, а также на прилегающих к ним тротуарах, мостовых, площадях и пустырях."_
Ну или вот этот параграф:
_"§3 За всякое повреждение, разрушение и перерезку или кражу телеграфных, телефонных или осветительных проводов будут казнены все жители, проживающие вокруг места повреждения, разрушения или исчезновения проводов."_

Как вы считаете будут ли проживающие жители доносить на любого подозрительного, чтобы спасти жизнь себе и своей семье?

----------


## Antique

> Вспомнил где я видел это фото и почему такая первая ассоциация возникла с кинотеатром Родина. 
> 
> http://revisor.od.ua/news/65-letiyu_osvobogdeniya_Odnessy_posvyaschaetsya_/


 Это уже несколько перестроенная народная аудитория?

----------


## brassl

Вроде, как сказали, это кинотеатр Старостина (Ак. Воробьева, 26)

----------


## Antique

> Вроде, как сказали, это кинотеатр Старостина (Ак. Воробьева, 26)


 Уже дошёл того момента, где говорится про Слободку. Не думал, что есть настолько похожее здание и написал сообщение не дочитав до конца.

----------


## brassl

Нашел только что вот такое фото, подпись - Одесса 1970-е годы.
Не могу пока сообразить где. никто не знает?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных дополнений. Заходите.

С Еврейским училищем никто не подскажет? Где это ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Работает сайт "Победа"

----------


## victor.odessa

Адрес этого фото необходимо было установить.
Вложение 2216122
Читаем газету Мигдаль Times №58 «Джойнт» — «под зонтиком» и без:"Управление (офис) «Джойнта» в Одессе располагалось на ул. Екатерининской, №8". Осталось войти во двор и сравнить.

----------


## HippY

...ту Одессу шо знают в МИРЕ - не осталось (((...остался миф об Одессе. И если не приложить усилий, то этот миф останется тока на бумаге...

----------


## Новоросс!

> Есть немного ежедневных дополнений. Заходите.
> 
> С Еврейским училищем никто не подскажет? Где это ?


 Еврейское училище по моему было на Успенской угол Александровский проспект.. там сейчас вроде учебное заведение какое то..

----------


## Новоросс!

> ...ту Одессу шо знают в МИРЕ - не осталось (((...остался миф об Одессе. И если не приложить усилий, то этот миф останется тока на бумаге...


 Не будем впадать в уныние )))) Я Вам скажу одну умную мысль только Вы не обижайтесь...Одесса еще есть..ее не много..но она есть..исчезает..ее присуют, НО она есть И всем чертям на зло ОНА будет!

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Еврейское училище по моему было на Успенской угол Александровский проспект.. там сейчас вроде учебное заведение какое то..


 Ну не сейчас, а довольно давно - сначала 52-ая , а потом, и до сегодняшнего дня, 68-ая  школа (учился там)

----------


## malyutka_e

Рекламная пауза  :smileflag:

----------


## TrinCh

ну, если за Фанкони...

Одесса. 10 копеек. Никель. Начало XX в

Одесса. 10 копеек. Никель. Начало XX в

и чтоб 2 раза не вставать

Одесса. 15 копеек. Никель. Начало XX в.

Одесса. 10 копеек. Латунь. Начало XX в.

Одесса. 20 копеек. Латунь. Начало XX в.

© The Odessa Museum of Numismatic

----------


## brassl

> Ну не сейчас, а довольно давно - сначала 52-ая , а потом, и до сегодняшнего дня, 68-ая  школа (учился там)


 а  она разве не двух этажная?
А тут этажей больше

----------


## densen2002

Название: Столетие Одессы.
Автор: коллектив
Издательство: Одесса: типография Л. Нитче
Год: 1894
Страниц: 144
Формат: PDF
Размер: 36.5MB
Качество: хорошее
Язык: русский (дореформенный)
Столетие Одессы.
1894 г.
Описание:
В книге дано описание Одессы и ее истории. Приведены различные справочные и статистические материалы, с портретами адмистративных и общественных деятелей и с видами Одессы.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-44:

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

первое фото - Преображенская угол Успенская

----------


## Good++++

второе - Базарная угол Преображенская

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

второе фото - Преображенская угол Базарная, вдали угол Б. Арнаутская . Снято с церкви на Преображенской

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Будьте добры - дайте ссылочку на сайт "Победа"

----------


## Trs

Да-а-а!!! На доме Клейман была башенка! Я знал, что на таком доме её не могло не быть!

*дядя Коля(лысый)*,
Даю ссылку сразу на аэрофотосъёмку 1941 - http://www.pobeda-info.ru/Lib/pages/item.aspx?itemid=2164

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто знает, где было это кафе ? Кофейня Константинопуло.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Будьте добры - дайте ссылочку на сайт "Победа"


 http://www.pobeda-info.ru/Lib/pages/item.aspx?itemid=2164

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Спасибо!

----------


## brassl

> Кто знает, где было это кафе ? Кофейня Константинопуло.


 Если не ошибаюсь, то Красный переулок, 1.
Это фото у меня в этой папке, пока никто не поправил.
У Вас качество фото намного лучше. Завтра заменю в архиве.
Спасибо большое.

----------


## Good++++

> http://www.pobeda-info.ru/Lib/pages/item.aspx?itemid=2164


 какой район съемки на третьем снимке? Район второго Христианского и еврейского кладбищ



> 3. 7.8.1944. Аэрофотосъемка Люфтваффе
> German aerials held in the National Archives (Series: Captured War Documents). DT/TM5 - Nr. 9784


 Интересно, это снималось во время последнего налета на Одессу 5-6.08.1944 г.???

----------


## Good++++

> Доп. инфорамция:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				5—6 августа 1944 года фашисты осуществили большой налет на город Одессу и порт. Это был последний налет. Горел оперный театр и театр комедии, бурлило пламя в порту. Под очень сильным обстрелом солдаты-женщины постов ВНОС 1-й роты не прекращали выдавать донесения на КП авиации и зенитной артиллерии. Враг дорого заплатил за налет. Значительная часть самолетов, которые принимали участие в налете была уничтожена и фашисты больше не отваживались бомбить Одессу. Батальон остался на занятых позициях до конца войны, а потом и до своего переформирования.
> 			
> 		
> ...


 Учитывая, что аэрофотосъемка Люфтваффе была произведена 30.07.1944

с 99% точностью можно утверждать, что дом № 2 по ул. Ришельевской таки  был уничтожен во время последнего налета 5-6 августа 1944 г.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

может не видели?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

это из личной коллекции. "Адмирал Нахимов" в Одесском порту.

----------


## Good++++

> может не видели?


  Привоз, Пантелеймоновская - а какой год?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

честно говоря, это фото "нарыл" вКонтакте... Где-то 70-е...или чуть раньше...
 прекрасно помню этот район (жил в квартале от Привоза), даже кое-что помню где что находилось...Эх , детство!
по уточненным данным ) - апрель 1971 года

----------


## Antique

> может не видели?


 Сколько интересных образцов архитектуры утеряно - целый квартал. Ни у кого случайно нету фото фасадов этих разрушенных зданий?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Сколько интересных образцов архитектуры утеряно - целый квартал


 не квартал.....по меньшей мере 5-7 кварталов в районе Привоза

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

из той же серии...

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

еще -

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

пока все...

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо, *дядя Коля*!   :smileflag: ))

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

пожалуйста :smileflag: рад пополнить общую коллекцию ! ...а нигде нет папки типа "Суда ЧМП"?

----------


## brassl

Была мысль, но руки не дошли  :smileflag: 
А тема интересная.

Спасибо за фото, все выложу в архиве. На всякий случай спрошу- Большим разрешением нет?  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Ребята, нашел вот такое фото, подпись на обороте Джаз Одесса 1921.
Пока не придумал куда его вставить  в архиве, но мне оно понравилось.
Народ за музыку думал в 1921 году!


Дополнил архив фото выложенными на форуме  (но еще не все залил).
Спасибо большое всем

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> На всякий случай спрошу- Большим разрешением нет?


 нет, к сожалению.

----------


## brassl

Хорошо хоть такие есть. Будем искать!  :smileflag: 
В последних дополнениях в архиве, выложил вид - люстдорф, детский сад 1932 год. Никто ничего про него не знает? Где он находился? Фото нашел в сетке с такой подписью, вроде там еще одно было, поищу.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

ой, одну пропустил...

----------


## Shcoda

> Народ, это разве Одесса?
> Вложение 1423904
> 
> Вложение 1423908


 
Народ, я конечно дико извиняюсь, что вторгаюсь с комментариями поста полугодичной давности, но...
Перечитываю тему с самого начала, всем огромное спасибо, ужасно интересное и, главное, нужное дело!
Теперь по поводу фото. Может вы с ним и разобрались, но я до того места еще просто не дочитал значит... 
По моему скромному мнению это Нижний Новгород, вид с высокого берега Оки (где сейчас гостиница "Нижегородская", если кто бывал) на реку. На противоположном берегу явно угадывается главный корпус "Нижегородской Ярмарки".

----------


## brassl

То что не Одесса, мы разобрались. А вот что это, узнал только что от Вас. Спасибо.
Может что есть в дополнение по фото Одессы из того чего нет в архиве? Или может качеством лучше?

----------


## OdGen

> Добрый вечер ! Прочел всю тему - полезное и нужное дело !


 


> Народ, я конечно дико извиняюсь, что вторгаюсь с комментариями поста полугодичной давности, но...
> Перечитываю тему с самого начала, всем огромное спасибо, ужасно интересное и, главное, нужное дело!


 Значит, не зря мы живем в этой теме!

----------


## Shcoda

> То что не Одесса, мы разобрались. А вот что это, узнал только что от Вас. Спасибо.
> Может что есть в дополнение по фото Одессы из того чего нет в архиве? Или может качеством лучше?


 Боюсь, что по Одессе ничего интересного для форумчан нет 
В дополнение - вот современное фото той же набережной Нижнего с "Главным ярмарочным Домом". 

www.rosfoto.ru/photos/big/0062000/062520_587.jpg

За советской девятиэтажкой справа можно разглядеть купол церкви, отчетливо видимой на старинном снимке. Современный снимок сделан с приближением, но место съемки в обеих случаях одно и то же,ИМХО

----------


## Antique

> Если первое фото не вызывает сомнений, то со вторым затруднение...


 Возвращаясь к старой теме. Думаю, что фото всё же довоенное.  На аэрофото с сайта "победа" видно, что Политех окружает густая стена деревьев, которые тут совершенно отсутствуют, со стороны Семинарской протоптана дорога, которой тоже здесь не вижу. Вместо семинарской церкви даже не руины, а хорошо укатанный пустырь. Нет нынешнего здания военной прокуратуры (Пироговский переулок)

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

фото, конечно, не сильно старое. Но ракурс - выше всяких похвал!!!

----------


## polvnic

> ...а нигде нет папки типа "Суда ЧМП"?


 http://mmflot.com/forum/portal.php

----------


## Pinky

> Учитывая, что аэрофотосъемка Люфтваффе была произведена 30.07.1944
> 
> с 99% точностью можно утверждать, что дом № 2 по ул. Ришельевской таки  был уничтожен во время последнего налета 5-6 августа 1944 г.


 Где-то читал, что здание N 2 разрушили специально. После войны восстанавливали театральную площадь. Дом напротив, разрушенный во время войны, восстановлению не подлежал,  решили разбить сквер на его месте. и, для симетрии, под ковш пошёл второй номер, дабы таким образом оформить эту часть площади со стороны Ришельевской улицы.

----------


## Antique

У меня есть вопрос по одному зданию - непонятно его назначение. В переулке Матросова возле бывшей семинарии расположено здание в церковном псевдорусском стиле, оно расположено несколько дальше семинарии, что наталкивает на мысли о каком-то специальном предназначении этого здания. К тому-же по-моему мнению это не одно здание, а два. Возможно они выполняли разные функции.


На карте оно обозначено как храм и кроме этого имеет свою отдельную от семинарии территорию


На старом фото видно, что на крыше "правого крыла" что-то расположено, возможно присутствовал небольшой церковный купол, разобрать сложно

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

это Пушкинская на квартале между Малой и Большой Арнаутскими . Идут в сторону вокзала.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо.

----------


## OdGen

> У меня есть вопрос по одному зданию - непонятно его назначение. В переулке Матросова возле бывшей семинарии расположено здание в церковном псевдорусском стиле, оно расположено несколько дальше семинарии, что наталкивает на мысли о каком-то специальном предназначении этого здания. К тому-же по-моему мнению это не одно здание, а два. Возможно они выполняли разные функции.<...>


 Думаю, что это здание принадлежало семинарии. И строил, похоже, Дмитренко.

С переулком Трушевского, кстати, всегда была путанница. Вот что пишет Яков Майстровой:

Матросова Александра пер. - см. Трушевский пер.

Трушевский пер. - от железной дороги до Канатной улицы, параллельный Саперному пер. - 9.2.1904(13); карта - Приложение к Постановлению Думы; Трушевский 2-й пер. - 1924(10); 1928(17); Военкоматский 2-й пер. - 1938(35); Трушевский 2-й пер. -19.11.1941(28); 5.9.1946(27); пер. Александра Матросова 2-й -1957(34); 10.10.1958(27); ликвидирован в результате застройки жилмассива в 60-е годы.
Существование двух Трушевских переулков связано вот с чем.
По постановлению Городской Думы от 9 февраля 1904 г. (ф. 16, оп. 125, д. 1226, л.44) "один из пяти переулков около Саперных казарм" назван Трушевским. Он определен, как "переулок против церкви, построенной покойным купцом Трушевским". На приложенной к "Постановлению" карте, этот переулок расположен вдоль Саперных казарм, парал¬лельно Саперному переулку, от железной дороги до Канат¬ной улицы. Однако, на картах после 1909 г. Трушснским отмечен переулок от Канатной до Французского бульвара, параллельный Семинарской улице. Это отражено и на схеме в ист. 9-1913, с. 203, по которой переулок от железной дороги до Канатной назван Саперным. Предполагаю, что эта ошибка в названии связана с тем, что первоначально предлагалось все пять переулков около Саперных казарм назвать Саперными с соответствующей нумерацией.
Следует отметить, что из-за нечеткого определения местоположения Трушевского переулка "...против церкви..." в ист. 6-1906 и 8-1906, 1908, 1909, 1910 так назван современный Сельскохозяйственный переулок.
Купец Эммануил (Емелъян) А.Трушевский - 1.1.1863; 28.8.1864(23); Дом Трушевского - Ришелъевская угол Троицкой №28 - 21.4.1870; 8.8.1870(23); дача Трушевского в Ботаническом саду - 28.4.1867(23).
Доклад от 10.3.1887г. о принятии в собственность города церкви, построенной Мануилом Трушевским при сиротском доме (5-29.8.1887).
Трушевский 1-й пер. - см. Грушевский пер. 
Трушевский 2-й пер. - см. Трушевский пер.

----------


## Pinky

> У меня есть вопрос по одному зданию - непонятно его назначение. В переулке Матросова возле бывшей семинарии расположено здание в церковном псевдорусском стиле, оно расположено несколько дальше семинарии, что наталкивает на мысли о каком-то специальном предназначении этого здания. К тому-же по-моему мнению это не одно здание, а два. Возможно они выполняли разные функции.


 Предполагаю, что назначение - как жилой дом для "преподавателей" семинарии.

----------


## OdGen

> Предполагаю, что назначение - как жилой дом для "преподавателей" семинарии.


 Похоже, что именно так.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Вот тут, есть рассказ участника обороны Одессы и Севастополя.

----------


## Antique

> Сообщение от Pinky
> 
> Предполагаю, что назначение - как жилой дом для "преподавателей" семинарии.
> 
> 
>  Похоже, что именно так. Похоже, что именно так.


 Спасибо. А всё-таки интересно, почему на карте здание отмечено как храм. Значит там была домовая церковь?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Фотографии найденые на австралийском сайте. 1918 год. Взрыв складов с боеприпасами.

The city of Odessa burning through the fire of an immense Austro-German ammunition dump by the Bolsheviks.

The ruined railway lines and buildings at Odessa, caused by the destruction of a mammoth horde of ammunition by the Bolsheviks.

----------


## OdGen

> Спасибо. А всё-таки интересно, почему на карте здание отмечено как храм. Значит там была домовая церковь?


 получается, что была.

----------


## Antique

> получается, что была.


 И видимо в бывшей семинарии на Жуковского-Александровском проспекте тоже был подобный  семинарский жилой дом с церковью, так как на карте отмечено следующее сооружение, находящееся в глубине двора:

----------


## Скрытик

> Фотографии найденые на австралийском сайте. 1918 год. Взрыв складов с боеприпасами.


  Вчера тоже их скачал, скорее всего с того же сайта  :smileflag: 
Вот еще нашкрябал немного, не уверен что новые, но автору галереи проще будет узнать )))

----------


## brassl

А 50 на 50 - две новые, остальные есть  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

> Кто знает, где было это кафе ? Кофейня Константинопуло.


 Может Константинополь?

----------


## Trs

Да, Константинополь. brassl написал, что Красный переулок, 1.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

А где находились склады, которые взорвались в 1918ом году? Где то в районе Товарной?

----------


## Trs

На карте 1917 мне попались артиллерийские склады на месте комплекса домов по Люстдорфской, 27/** - может, они?

----------


## krust

> Хорошо хоть такие есть. Будем искать! 
> В последних дополнениях в архиве, выложил вид - люстдорф, детский сад 1932 год. Никто ничего про него не знает? Где он находился? Фото нашел в сетке с такой подписью, вроде там еще одно было, поищу.


 с пол года назад, показывал две открытки подписанные как "санаторий Белый цветок" 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=14474491&highlight=#post14474491 сообщения #4954-4959
Тогда возникли сомнения относительно причастности видов изображённых на открытках к Одессе. А вот если сопоставить с фото детского сада (или всё таки санатория?
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=10984#top_display_media

----------


## brassl

А чем-то похоже, может после революции на месте санатория сделали сад?

----------


## SaMoVar

Количество окон не пляшет...
Да и Белый Цветок (который был) к Черноморке сложно привязать.

----------


## brassl

Вопрос по новым фото которые нашел Скрытик.
Вид- солдаты с пушкой - Это Где?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> На карте 1917 мне попались артиллерийские склады на месте комплекса домов по Люстдорфской, 27/** - может, они?


 Нашел небольшое описание события. Склады взорвались на Балганах (Дальницкая) 31.08.1918

----------


## Скрытик

> Может Берлин?Под фоткой написано 1945г.Да и вроде наши спокойно вошли в Одессу,без боя.Хотя фасадик здания чем то напоминает Универ на Пастера.
> Да и первая фотка с убитыми-разве Одесса?


 Все фото были подписаны Одесса, первая мне напоминает Ланжероновскую.

----------


## OMF

> Может Берлин?Под фоткой написано 1945г.Да и вроде наши спокойно вошли в Одессу,без боя.Хотя фасадик здания чем то напоминает Универ на Пастера.
> Да и первая фотка с убитыми-разве Одесса?


 В названии фото (1 и 3) ясно написано "Берлин, 1945 г."
По фото 5 - там в виде баррикады трамваи или конка? Или что-то третье? Можно ли ссылку на изначальное фото с gettyimages, если это стоит того, то я его куплю.

----------


## Trs

Фото с опрокинутым вагоном иначе датируется 1905 годом, где-то я его уже видел. Это Нежинская.

//ну и, соотв., 1905 => конка

----------


## victor.odessa

> А где находились склады, которые взорвались в 1918ом году? Где то в районе Товарной?


 Это район Сахарного посёлка. Боеприпасы рвались недели две. Об этих событиях писали в прессе. Был совершенно уничтожен сахарорафинадный завод Бродского, сильно повреждён суперфосфатный завод, ряд других предприятий, повреждено много жилых домов. Созданная в сентябре следственная комиссия установила, что было взорвано 6-7 тысяч вагонов артиллерийских снарядов.

----------


## TrinCh

подписано: Fire in Odessa after the mutiny aboard Battleship Potemkin during the Russian Revolution of June 1905

----------


## brassl

Это есть

----------


## Скрытик

Я не сохранил ссылку, просто поиск odessa war дал.

----------


## Antique

> с пол года назад, показывал две открытки подписанные как "санаторий Белый цветок" 
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=14474491&highlight=#post14474491 сообщения #4954-4959
> Тогда возникли сомнения относительно причастности видов изображённых на открытках к Одессе. А вот если сопоставить с фото детского сада (или всё таки санатория?
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=10984#top_display_media


 Я думаю, что в том районе построили не одно здание деревяной архитектуры.

----------


## TrinCh

> Это есть


 точно, не видел  :smileflag: 
ну тогда по поводу этого: "Место нахождения не знаю. Подскажите"
тут не так давно рисовали куда снаряды с Потемкина попадали. их всего 2 было.
первый попал на ул. Нежинскую, второй на Бугаевку. это явно не Нежинская.

и еще один вариант - за день до бомбардировки был сильный пожар в порту+сгорела электростанция.

----------


## TrinCh

ну, этого вроде, нету? 
 
гомеопатическая аптека Джулиуса Леви
Пушкинская, 5, насколько я понимаю.
внутренности (там же?)

подписано. Аптека Леви.

эмблема

городская больница. Воробьева, 5.

----------


## brassl

Нашел фото. Подписано Одесса.
Но вот где? Может кто сообразит?

----------


## Скрытик

> Нашел фото. Подписано Одесса.
> Но вот где? Может кто сообразит?


 Похоже на какой-то спуск, но на Софиевском нет таких окон как справа внизу.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Похоже на какой-то спуск, но на Софиевском нет таких окон как справа внизу.


 На Софиевском спуске отсутствует ряд домов. На их месте автомойка, детская площадка, пустырь. Надо присмотреться к верхним домам.

----------


## Trs

Наоборот! Как раз надстройка над верхним домом напоминает Софиевский.

----------


## Скрытик

Как раз по верхним он мне и показался, как раз выше мойки. И уклон там похожий (на Военном спуске круче).

----------


## SaMoVar

> тут не так давно рисовали куда снаряды с Потемкина попадали. их всего 2 было.


 И у brassl этих фоток нет почему-то. И фотку с разрушенным зданием обсуждали - это не результат стрельбы Потёмкина... Или результат, но в Феодосии...

----------


## Antique

> По списку памятников архитектуры:
> Житловий комплекс для товариства будинкоспіввласників
> 1912-1913 арх. Я.М.Пономаренко 
> Пироговська, 3 -Семінарська, 4
> 
> Житловий комплекс для товариства будинкоспіввласників
> 1914, арх. Я.М.Пономаренко
> Пироговська, 5 -Семінарська, 4
> 
> ...


 Дача Рено или Фука на Пироговской, 3 вероятно сохранилась. Фото:


На мой взгляд дача гораздо старее построек комплекса домовладельцев, на територии которого находится.

----------


## brassl

> И у brassl этих фоток нет почему-то...


 Не успеваю  Но исправлюсь. 
А представляете какой архив будет лет через пять, если за меньше года сколько собрали  :smileflag: 

есть немного ежедневных дополнений. Заходите

----------


## OdGen

Сегодня годовщина смерти А.С. Пушкина...
Предлагаю почитать статью Валентины Голубовской "Робкая догадка", опубликованную в последнем выпуске газеты "Весмирные одесские новости", издаваемой Всемирным клубом Одесситов
http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/won/won_77/won_77_12.pdf

----------


## OdGen

> Дача Рено или Фука на Пироговской, 3 вероятно сохранилась. Фото:
> ... 
> На мой взгляд дача гораздо старее построек комплекса.


 Дача Рено сохранилась, она находится совсем недалеко от Пироговской, 3  на Французском бульваре, №15, почти на углу Пироговской

----------


## Agnessa

Фотография и открытка (лицевая и оборотная стороны) из семейного архива.

----------


## Antique

> Дача Рено сохранилась, она находится совсем недалеко от Пироговской, 3  на Французском бульваре, №15, почти на углу Пироговской


 Это я по вашему собщению ориентировался: "№3 – Рено Иван. Фук". Может это другой Рено?

----------


## OdGen

А, теперь ясно!
В том справочнике, который я ранее приводил, дословно было написано: «Рено» Иванович Фук, владелец дома на Пироговской.

В других он фигурирует как Рене Иванович. Имя Рене довольно распространено, имени Рено я не встречал (тоесть, это описка в справочнике, скорее всего). В 1913 г. виноторговец Рене Иванович Фук и Жозефина Францевна Фук (веоятно, его жена) проживают на Пироговской, 9, причем Жозефина владела этим домом.
А Рено, владелец дома (дачи) на Французском бульваре, 15 угол Пироговской - потомок известной фамилии Рено. Но здесь "Рено" - фамилия, а сам он, хотя и был настоящим французом по мужской линии, и даже бароном королевства Французского, был православным с простым русским именем Михаил.

----------


## Antique

> А, теперь ясно!
> В том справочнике, который я ранее приводил, дословно было написано: «Рено» Иванович Фук, владелец дома на Пироговской.
> 
> В других он фигурирует как Рене Иванович. Имя Рене довольно распространено, имени Рено я не встречал (тоесть, это описка в справочнике, скорее всего). В 1913 г. виноторговец Рене Иванович Фук и Жозефина Францевна Фук (веоятно, его жена) проживают на Пироговской, 9, причем Жозефина владела этим домом.
> А Рено, владелец дома (дачи) на Французском бульваре, 15 угол Пироовской - потомок известной фамилии Рено. Но здесь "Рено" - фамилия, а сам он, хотя и был настоящим французом по мужской линии, и даже бароном королевства Французского, был православным с простым русским именем Михаил.


 Это значит Рено Иванович Фук... а я то думал, что по записи - Иван Рено, и вдобавок ещё некий Фук. Рядом находится дача Рено, и в следствие этого я ошибочно посчитал, что Рено в записи по Пироговской - фамилия. Забавно вышло...

----------


## OdGen

Да  :smileflag: 
Иван Рено умер в 1835 году, а владелец дачи на бульваре - барон М.А. Рено его прямой потомок.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-44.
Частный сектор? Но домики похожи на типовые.

----------


## Скрытик

Это скорее на какой-то образцово-показательный колхоз похоже.

----------


## Новоросс!

много таких дачных домов на 2 или 4 хозяина в Одессе   я много таких домиков видел от 8 станции до 13

----------


## Shcoda

Мне кажется, что слишком просторно для 8-13 ст. Там участки куда кучнее, планировка корявее геометрически...да и застраивались и обживались они в основном до войны. Плюс явно типовые домики.
Это скорее где-нибудь вдали от моря или на лиманах, ведомственные дачи...ИМХО

----------


## Новоросс!

> Мне кажется, что слишком просторно для 8-13 ст. Там участки куда кучнее, планировка корявее геометрически...да и застраивались и обживались они в основном до войны. Плюс явно типовые домики.
> Это скорее где-нибудь вдали от моря или на лиманах, ведомственные дачи...ИМХО


 ну конечно до войны обживались в 30 годы..и я все таки думаю это фонтаны слишком много сходств..и дома на фонтане с час кучно стоят..а тут видно некоторые дома на 4 хозяина..и соответственно 4 участка вокруг..ЭТО Фонтан)))

----------


## malyutka_e

Это, скорее, дачно-строительный кооператив на Фонтане. Проекты были типовыми, кооперативы были ведомственными. Отсюда и названия: "Внешторговец", "Пух-перо", "Радостная жизнь", "Научный работник" и т.д. Строились, в основном, до войны. Сам в таком жил на 12-й ст Б.Ф. Сейчас там идет хаотическая застройка типа "Шанхай".

----------


## Agnessa

> Фотография и открытка (лицевая и оборотная стороны) из семейного архива.


 На обороте фотографии - надпись "Сабанеев мост. Консерватория". И так как в помещении школы им. Столярского консерватория находилась во время оккупации, следовательно, фото относится к этому периоду.

----------


## Скрытик

Какой линк сегодня на фейсбуке дали!
http://books.google.com.ua/books?id=...page&q&f=false

----------


## Antique

> Какой линк сегодня на фейсбуке дали!
> http://books.google.com.ua/books?id=...page&q&f=false


 я пытался в сети найти первую часть (синяя книга), но, увы..

----------


## malyutka_e

> Какой линк сегодня на фейсбуке дали!
> http://books.google.com.ua/books?id=...page&q&f=false


 Этот двухтомник бывшего ректора Политеха свободно продавался летом прошлого года на 5-й ст. БФ

----------


## malyutka_e

Фото 1942 года. Одесса. Что это, где это?

----------


## mlch

> Одесса 41-44.
> Частный сектор? Но домики похожи на типовые.
> 
> 
> Вложение 2230102


 Поддерживаю версию Фонтана.
Домик в центре снимка - один в один дача моих хороших знакомых на 13-й станции. Может быть - он и есть.  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> ну конечно до войны обживались в 30 годы..и я все таки думаю это фонтаны слишком много сходств..и дома на фонтане с час кучно стоят..а тут видно некоторые дома на 4 хозяина..и соответственно 4 участка вокруг..ЭТО Фонтан)))


 Когда 1941 г. строили взлётно - посадочную полосу для самолётов 69 го истребительного авиаполка в районе 5-ой станции (Адмиральский проспект), то было снесено много дачных домиков. Немцы не случайно делали подобные фото. Но могу предположить и то, что это район 411 береговой батареи, которая также была замаскирована под дачные строения.

----------


## brassl

В книге Аура Молдаванки часть 2, прочитал что театр Брунштейна находился на улице Дальницкой, 27 (стр. 87)
Ваши мнения?

----------


## Viktoz

Вчера наткнулся на один весьма интересный документальный фильм о пребывании Жукова в Одессе.
Очень много съемок 46-го года, ну и соответственно виды Одессы тех времен.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо.
А я как раз хотел спросить, нет ли у кого фото Жукова в Одессе?

Давайте вернемся к неопознаному фото с Еврейским училищем.
Почитал, что на Градоначальнической, 1 было Еврейское училище №3.
Это не оно?
А то давно не был на Перекопской победе, не могу вспомнить

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

по-моему такой нет...давно в компьютере это фото, не помню откуда взял.
очень жаль, что маленькая(((

----------


## brassl

ребята, подскажите пожалуйста, в районе какого места (по ГИСу) стоял этот дом.
Это уже обсуждали, но я сразу не закинул вид в архив, а сейчас склероз 

И там на обновлениях есть один вид, место расположения которого не знаю. может кто подскажет?

----------


## victor.odessa

> по-моему такой нет...давно в компьютере это фото, не помню откуда взял.
> очень жаль, что маленькая(((


 Скорее всего, это Привоз.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

однозначно - Привоз!Видна каланча на Ришельевской и церковь на Новорыбной.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Сегодня был там,живу я там.Это не оно точно.

----------


## Скрытик

> Сегодня был там,живу я там.Это не оно точно.


  Это к чему? Цитируйте пост, на который отвечаете.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это Тираспольская?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это Тираспольская?


 Я считаю, что это Пантелеймоновская, между Александровским проспектом и Екатерининской.

----------


## malyutka_e

Там нет таких больших домов

----------


## Скрытик

А мне кажется комсомольская, около площади Толстого.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Там нет таких больших домов


 Откройте Дубль Гис. №108 сейчас стекляшка Золотой ключик, а раньше - одноэтажное здание, №104 - 3-х этажное здание.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А мне кажется комсомольская, около площади Толстого.


 Остаюсь при своём мнении.

----------


## Суперкволик

скажите, пождалуйста, может у кого-то есть материал по памятникам архитектуры Куяльника ( только не о шлавной грязелечебнице), а о зданиях, которые стоят возле церкви и о самой церкви

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Это к чему? Цитируйте пост, на который отвечаете.


 Это ответ по поводу Еврейского училища №3

----------


## brassl

Что ж два варианта училища исключили, ищем дальше.

Купил сегодня штук 50 видов (фото и пересъемки) Одессы.
Все понемногу отсканерю и выложу в наш архив (есть вид старой трамвайной остановки, вроде 14 станция, фото тролейбуса на фоне кинотеатра Маяковского (Уточкино), сканерну и все выложу).
.
Там же в куче фото нашел вид здания которое было до Арабского центра, на Ришельевской.
И памятник Екатерины с паровозом  :smileflag:  (выложил в сегодняшние обновления)
Я читал когда то что памятник сносили при помощи паравозов, временные рельсы были проложены от вокзала, может это и сказка, но фото интересное.

Может еще у кого есть дополнения к АРХИВУ?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> И памятник Екатерины с паровозом  (выложил в сегодняшние обновления)
> Я читал когда то что памятник сносили при помощи паравозов, временные рельсы были проложены от вокзала, может это и сказка, но фото интересное


 ИМХО. Почему-то напоминает демонстрацию с бутафорским паровозом...

----------


## brassl

Да и мне напоминает, уж очень он маленький, но историю такую читал, может она от этой фото и пошла  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Паровоз собирается таранить стену здания?  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это ответ по поводу Еврейского училища №3


 В 1880 г. в Одессе было 6 казенных училищ, 2 Талмуд-Торы, женское еврейское казенное училище и 27 частных еврейских училищ. Общее количество учеников в них составляло 2218 человек.

----------


## Sergey_L

Вот такую литографию нашел. Может видели (в фотогаларее не смог найти). 
ODESSA -- BOSSOLI, Carlo, 1840s

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Выложу. 
Вид такой есть, но плохого качества, я его чего то выложил в папке СОБОРНАЯ ПЛОЩАДЬ., надо будет переложить в Преображенскую, там в СОБОРКЕ еще пару похожих видов есть

----------


## Antique

> В 1880 г. в Одессе было 6 казенных училищ, 2 Талмуд-Торы, женское еврейское казенное училище и 27 частных еврейских училищ. Общее количество учеников в них составляло 2218 человек.


 Я пробовал найти здание среди адресов по этой ссылке http://jukraine.org/odessa/odessa/ , но похожего не нашёл.

----------


## brassl

что ж, пока будет в неопознанных, потом может всплывет, а может это и не еврейское училище, может ошибка в подписи.

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо. Выложу. 
> Вид такой есть, но плохого качества, я его чего то выложил в папке СОБОРНАЯ ПЛОЩАДЬ., надо будет переложить в Преображенскую, там в СОБОРКЕ еще пару похожих видов есть


  Ну так, собственно, это Соборная площадь и есть.  :smileflag: 
Просто на момент создания гравюры она называлась Преображенской.

----------


## Shcoda

Извините не местного, а памятник на другой стороне Преображенки, напротив Собора... он кому?

----------


## brassl

> Ну так, собственно, это Соборная площадь и есть. 
> Просто на момент создания гравюры она называлась Преображенской.


 Я имел ввиду улицу Преображенскую, там же вид здания которое стояло до Пассажа.
Хотя там и Собор....может пусть остается в Соборке?  :smileflag: 
Сейчас выложу фото в обновления, я не знаю что это. Купил сегодня в "куче", со слов продавца все покупалось у детей какого то краеведа, там у него много чего было, но все чего у нас нет я выбрал. Так что вроде это Одесса. Но вот что и где???

----------


## brassl

> Извините не местного, а памятник на другой стороне Преображенки, напротив Собора... он кому?


 Если я правильно понял Вы имеете ввиду памятник Воронцову? Есть большие фото в архиве. Заходите

----------


## mlch

> Извините не местного, а памятник на другой стороне Преображенки, напротив Собора... он кому?


 Светлейшему князю Михаилу Семеновичу Воронцову. Новороссийскому и Бессарабскому генерал-губернатору.

А с другой стороны собора, возле дома Папудова - Вере Холодной.

----------


## VikZu

В середине 70х сфотографировал площадь 10 апреля. Недавно нашел пару кадров той пленки отсканировал и склеил панорамку. Качество конечно увы.. Пленка советская была, "ЦНД-32"по моему называлась.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> В середине 70х сфотографировал площадь 10 апреля. Недавно нашел пару кадров той пленки отсканировал и склеил панорамку. Качество конечно увы.. Пленка советская была, "ЦНД-32"по моему называлась.


 Свежо придание... Кажется, эта "слава кпсс" была там до недавнего времени  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=11037&fullsize=1 — Дом учёных.

----------


## brassl

А похож ! :smileflag:  
Только немного перестроен.
Я б сам, без подсказки, не узнал.
Спасибо (хорошо что взял фото, а я еще сомневался - Одесса, не Одесса, брать-не брать :smileflag: )

----------


## brassl

> Фото 1942 года. Одесса. Что это, где это?


  Там надпись по английски - Villa Caterina - это точно Одесса?

Это ж 14 станция? Да?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Там надпись по английски - Villa Caterina - это точно Одесса?
> 
> Это ж 14 станция? Да?


 Это немецкая фотография 1942 года. Точно Одесса. Когда-то я выкладывал сан. Россия. Так это из той же компании.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это ж 14 станция? Да?
Да.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А похож ! 
> Только немного перестроен.
> Я б сам, без подсказки, не узнал.
> Спасибо (хорошо что взял фото, а я еще сомневался - Одесса, не Одесса, брать-не брать)


 Это фото из альбома графа Толстого. На месте забора - Дом ученых.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Спасибо.
> А я как раз хотел спросить, нет ли у кого фото Жукова в Одессе?
> 
> Давайте вернемся к неопознаному фото с Еврейским училищем.
> Почитал, что на Градоначальнической, 1 было Еврейское училище №3.
> Это не оно?
> А то давно не был на Перекопской победе, не могу вспомнить


 
Сегодня был там,живу я там.Это не оно точно.

----------


## Pinky

Есть три вот таких стоп-кадра, из фильма "Золотой телёнок". Сьёмка вроде с Гоголя или где-то на Военном спуске. Пароход в гавани - "Адмирал Нахимов"

----------


## Sergey_L

Очередная порция военных (и не только) фото с Российского гос архива кинофотодокументов. Не раз туда попадал по ссылкам, но только теперь удалось разобраться в поиске. По Одессе там представлено 602 фото.Но они во-первых не все открываются, а во-вторых маленькие.
http://rgakfd.altsoft.spb.ru/showObject.do?object=150025815&viewMode=D_60777059  &page=1
Сайт хитрый )) при перелистывании страниц всё время срывается на открытие главной страницы! Вот коллаж из некоторых видов.
Желающие могут скачать 140 фото (с 1915 по 1988гг) одним архивом. Выложил тут. http://webfile.ru/5124968   (12 Мб)

----------


## Trs

Это же школа Столярского, нет?

----------


## brassl

А что odessastory не работает? Или это только у меня?

----------


## Скрытик

> А что odessastory не работает? Или это только у меня?


  Уже работает  :smileflag:  Апач жрет ресурсы сервера, через какое-то время нужно его перезапускать.

----------


## TrinCh

кстати, как одессастори по-русски сделать?  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> кстати, как одессастори по-русски сделать?


  Так не получается?
http://www.odessastory.info/index.php?lang=russian

----------


## TrinCh

> Так не получается?


  во, спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> Свежо придание... Кажется, эта "слава кпсс" была там до недавнего времени


 Надпись на мове, -"Слава КПРС", еще один аргумент к вопросу об "истребленни" укрмовы в СССР,

----------


## Shipshin

> Очередная порция военных (и не только) фото с Российского гос архива кинофотодокументов. Не раз туда попадал по ссылкам, но только теперь удалось разобраться в поиске. По Одессе там представлено 602 фото.Но они во-первых не все открываются, а во-вторых маленькие.
> http://rgakfd.altsoft.spb.ru/showObject.do?object=150025815&viewMode=D_60777059  &page=1
> Сайт хитрый )) при перелистывании страниц всё время срывается на открытие главной страницы! Вот коллаж из некоторых видов.Вложение 2243566Вложение 2243570
> Желающие могут скачать 140 фото (с 1915 по 1988гг) одним архивом. Выложил тут. http://webfile.ru/5124968   (12 Мб)


 Вопрос - а фотографии Николая 2 в Одессе там есть? Наткнулся на текст 
Император Николай 2 (в центре) принимает участие в посадке деревьев в одном из скверов Одессы; среди присутствующих: цесаревич Алексей (слева от царя) и др. На заднем плане - царский автомобиль.
Источник поступления: Ленинградский областной архив
Дата съемки: 10.05.1916 г.

Знаю,что он посетил наш город дважды - в 1914 и 1915 годах. Здесь же упоминание о 1916. Кто-то что-то знает о третьем его визите?

----------


## brassl

Вот есть фото с третьего визита.

----------


## brassl

> Надпись на мове, -"Слава КПРС", еще один аргумент к вопросу об "истребленни" укрмовы в СССР,


 а вот еще  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Требуется помощь клуба,может кто слышал о месте, трёх домах, которые называли "старые Веллеровы дворы" ?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных дополнений. Заходите

----------


## malyutka_e

Возвращаясь опять к этой фотографии. Это, все-таки, Троицкая. Единственная улица с таким характерным провалом, в начале которой стоит Михайловская церковь, ныне женского монастыря.

----------


## Antique

> Возвращаясь опять к этой фотографии. Это, все-таки, Троицкая. Единственная улица с таким характерным провалом, в начале которой стоит Михайловская церковь, ныне женского монастыря.


 Возможно. Два дома слева напоминают доходные Дома Петрококино (18 и 20), но у меня нет фото чтобы сравнить.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Возможно. Два дома слева напоминают доходные Дома Петрококино (18 и 20), но у меня нет фото чтобы сравнить.


 Помню, кто-то приводил аргумент против, утверждая, что это НЕ Михайловская церковь.

----------


## brassl

Для Миша КемпFF - 

Это не Валиховский ? Вроде как он.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это не он.

----------


## brassl

Хотя да, Вы правы.
Вход похож, а окна другие.

----------


## brassl

Никто не знает, что было на Пушкинской, 10 до общества взаимного кредита, построенного в 1901-03 годах?
Может и вид у кого есть?

----------


## Скрытик

> Знаете,мне сначала показалось что это Сабанеев мост(Напротив Дома Ученых).Там ведь где то была жандармения?
> А вообще,нашел сайт,правда с маленькими фотками,которые могут быть интересны.Некоторые были на Odessastory,некоторых(как вот выше) я никогда не видел.
> 
> Вот сайт
> 
> http://odessa.mylivepage.ru/image/227


 Тянул я с этого сайта, в моих первых альбомах (разное) должны быть все.

Вот : http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=4&pid=1347#top_display_media
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=4&pid=1272#top_display_media

----------


## malyutka_e

Можно смело подписать это фото, как Троицкая улица.

----------


## brassl

А можно как то по ГИСу соорентировать, в районе чего?

----------


## malyutka_e

Надо уточнить по месту.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных дополнений. Заходите

Не могу сообразить где? 
Подскажите с привязкой по ГИСу

----------


## Abag

> Есть немного ежедневных дополнений. Заходите
> 
> Не могу сообразить где? 
> Подскажите с привязкой по ГИСу


 Скорее всего это вид с колокольни на Понтелеймоновской в сторону Успенского собора на Приображенской. Вдалеке справа виднеется Кирха. С правого нижнего угла фотографии влево идет улица Малая Арнаутская.

----------


## TrinCh

> Помню, кто-то приводил аргумент против, утверждая, что это НЕ Михайловская церковь.


 вот, например, аргумент "против" - http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=3719&fullsize=1 даже делая скидку что плохо видно, все равно слишком высоко.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Скорее всего это вид с колокольни на Понтелеймоновской в сторону Успенского собора на Приображенской. Вдалеке справа виднеется Кирха. С правого нижнего угла фотографии влево идет улица Малая Арнаутская.


  да, все правильно - фото, что я выкладывал, сделаны с Пантелеймоновского монастыря. Почти полная панорама (нет железнодорожного вокзала и гостиницы "Черное море")

----------


## malyutka_e

> вот, например, аргумент "против" - http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=3719&fullsize=1 даже делая скидку что плохо видно, все равно слишком высоко.


 А вот аргумент "за". Дело том, Михайловскую церковь незадолго до революции перестроили. Надстроили колокольню. Она-то и видна на горизонте. И по высоте и по форме соответствует.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Нашел странную фотографию,но под ней текст есть, говорящий что это на даче Ари под Одессой.Кто нибудь знает что эта за дача?





> This was taken outside Ari’s dacha near Odessa at a time.


 Те что с бородами,похожи на старообрядцев.

----------


## Antique

> А вот аргумент "за". Дело том, Михайловскую церковь незадолго до революции перестроили. Надстроили колокольню. Она-то и видна на горизонте. И по высоте и по форме соответствует.


 Да, в теме выкладывали серию фото с балкона здания Гальперина на Успенской-Осипова, там как раз видна очень похожая колокольня.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нашел странную фотографию,но под ней текст есть, говорящий что это на даче Ари под Одессой.Кто нибудь знает что эта за дача?
> 
> Те что с бородами,похожи на старообрядцев.


 Старообрядцы не курили, да и сейчас не курят.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Нашел странную фотографию,но под ней текст есть, говорящий что это на даче Ари под Одессой.Кто нибудь знает что эта за дача?
> Те что с бородами,похожи на старообрядцев.


 Вряд ли старообрядец бы курил перед объективом  :smileflag:

----------


## TrinCh

> А вот аргумент "за". Дело том, Михайловскую церковь незадолго до революции перестроили. Надстроили колокольню. Она-то и видна на горизонте. И по высоте и по форме соответствует.


 


> Да, в теме выкладывали серию фото с балкона здания Гальперина на Успенской-Осипова, там как раз видна очень похожая колокольня.


 сдаюсь :smileflag: 
интересно, есть ли еще фото этой церкви с колокольней или это единственное.

----------


## brassl

4200  :smileflag:  Заходите.

----------


## malyutka_e

> сдаюсь
> интересно, есть ли еще фото этой церкви с колокольней или это единственное.


 Вот восстановленная Фотошопом картинка церкви на горизонте.

----------


## OdGen

> Есть у нас такая передача "Порто-франко". 
> 
> Не так давно, в сентябре, ведущая заявила в интервью (то же показывали по ТВ):
> "Когда мы снимали первый проект, то поняли, что вообще ничего не знаем об Одессе, хотя мы коренные одесситы, живем здесь всю жизнь. Очень много нового, интересного, много противоречивых фактов. Когда читаешь труды современных краеведов, многие говорят так, другие по-другому, многие вещи строятся на предположениях, на личных выводах - конечно интересно».
> По ТВ также прозвучало в продолжении напечатанной фразы, что многие сведения базируются на собственных выводах авторов, на основе сведений, найденных в архиве и библиотеках.
> 
> «История Одессы и одесские истории!» - один из лучших подарков ко дню города. К слову, департамент рекреационного комплекса и туризма будет использовать материалы программы для подготовки местных экскурсоводов.
> 
> Последняя передача, которую показываю сейчас по ТВ, посвящена улице Княжеской. В частности, авторы сообщают, показывая на дом на углу Княжеской и Конной, что в этом доме проживал одесский градоначальник Павел Алексеевича Зеленой, известный курьезными историями, в частности тем, что приказал арестовать на улице даму легкого поведения, которая оказалась на деле его супругой, которую он не узнал. Также ему были благодарны евреи, которых он ругал, но одновремено и защищал.
> ...


 Вот видеофрагмент передачи. 
Название: видео.avi 
Размер: 29.18 Мб
Доступен до: 2011-03-18 16:25:45 
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/21931043
Возвращаюсь к моему вопросу, какие ошибки допущены авторами?

----------


## brassl

Есть фото, взято отсюда. Это Одесса или область? У меня с немецким не сильно

----------


## Antique

> Есть фото, взято отсюда. Это Одесса или область? У меня с немецким не сильно


 Это Березань, бывший Рорбах.

Аккуратные немецкие домики.

----------


## brassl

Оставлять в архиве???

----------


## Antique

> Оставлять в архиве???


 А на Одессастори нет альбома посвящённого ближним окрестностям Одессы или области?

----------


## brassl

Да нет, вроде бы

----------


## OMF

Нескромный вопрос - так где же фото с троллейбусом у кино Маяковского?

----------


## brassl

Сейчас отсканирую по запросу населения и выложу  :smileflag:  А так просто руки еще не дошли, лежит в куче.

Все - смотрите в обновлениях!!!!
Есть еще фото Аркадии на замену, там трамвай менее обрезан чем на той фото что в архиве.
По немногу выложу все что купил в субботу.

----------


## OMF

> Сейчас отсканирую по запросу населения и выложу  А так просто руки еще не дошли, лежит в куче.
> 
> Все - смотрите в обновлениях!!!!


 Спасибо. У меня этот троллейбус есть на том же месте, но только как кадр из фильма. Ишшшо хочу

----------


## brassl

Так все ж у нас будет, но со временем  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

А кстати, Дерибасовская ли на стоп-кадре с 705? Здание на фоне напоминает Пироговскую, 13.

----------


## OMF

> А кстати, Дерибасовская ли на стоп-кадре с 705? Здание на фоне напоминает Пироговскую, 13.


 Да, в эпизоде люди идут по Горсаду. На заднем плане - кино "Хроника". Троллейбус там мелькает в течение 2-3 сек., я его выловил только покадровым просмотром.
(Фильм "Неоконченный урок", 1980 г.)

----------


## Trs

И вот такой ещё вопрос.
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=3283&fullsize=1 - Прохоровский сквер, как подписано. С какой и на какую улицу это вид? С угла Разумовской на Прохоровскую? Справа в кадре - линия конки (которая особенно видна, если пошаманить с контрастностью и яркостью)

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Интересно,может кто-то знает,где именно засветились гансы?Вижу церковь за ними,но что это за церковь?

----------


## Скрытик

> Да нет, вроде бы


 Вроде есть  :smileflag: 
http://www.odessastory.info/index.php?cat=25

----------


## brassl

Так то ж современные виды. Или эти то же туда сливать?

----------


## Antique

> Интересно,может кто-то знает,где именно засветились гансы?Вижу церковь за ними,но что это за церковь?


 Возможно, что это не в Одессе а в немецкой колонии, а сзади виднеется острый конус местной кирхи. Ну по крайней мере я не вижу за их спинами городской застройки.

----------


## victor.odessa

> И вот такой ещё вопрос.
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=3283&fullsize=1 - Прохоровский сквер, как подписано. С какой и на какую улицу это вид? С угла Разумовской на Прохоровскую? Справа в кадре - линия конки (которая особенно видна, если пошаманить с контрастностью и яркостью)


 Я думаю, что это вид с Прохоровской на городское училище построенное на средства Юлия Ефрусси, оно видно (Старопортофранковская, 40-42).

----------


## brassl

> Возможно, что это не в Одессе а в немецкой колонии, а сзади виднеется острый конус местной кирхи. Ну по крайней мере я не вижу за их спинами городской застройки.


 Фото вот отсюда, подписано Одесса, хотя...

----------


## malyutka_e

Это фото удалено...

----------


## brassl

Значит аукцион окончился, сегодня днем еще было. Подпись была Одесса 1943

----------


## polvnic

> Добрый вечер всем!Не подскажите,на какой улице это происходит?


 Гоголя, 7.

----------


## malyutka_e

Фальц Фейна, что ли ?

----------


## polvnic

> Фальц Фейна, что ли ?


 Да. Подъезд дома № 7.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот, наконец и Михайловская  церковь с высокой колокольней ! С трудом нашел.

----------


## Скрытик

> Так то ж современные виды. Или эти то же туда сливать?


  Ну тогда создай у себя альбом ))

----------


## brassl

Этак скоро клонироваться прийдется или с работы уходить  :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

> А вот, наконец и Михайловская  церковь с высокой колокольней ! С трудом нашел.


 А я не могу найти фото военного собора Св. Стефана, что был на перекрёстке Артиллерийской и Фонтанской дороги.

----------


## brassl

Есть, вроде в папке Фонтанская дорога. сейчас посмотрю

Извините он в папке Среднефонтанская.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Да. Подъезд дома № 7.


 Хорошая статья о настоящем хозяине здания:

*Дом с атлантами*
http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/dalekoe-blizkoe/11944.php




> «Да, большевики разгромили под Херсоном наше имение и основанный моим отцом заповедник «Аскания Нова». Убили мою бабушку, которая построила в Херсоне больницу для бедных. А в Одессе забрали у родителей консервную фабрику и выгнали нас из фамильного дома. Он находится на улице Гоголя. Знаете такой дом, с атлантами?».

----------


## Pinky

Супер, спасибо, помню, что видел где-то. Это он, похоже, был из красного кирпича, как и весь комплекс зданий училища. 
Может восстановят когда-нибудь.

----------


## Скрытик

> Хорошая статья о настоящем хозяине здания:
> 
> *Дом с атлантами*
> http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/dalekoe-blizkoe/11944.php


 Недавно смотрел фильм 70х "Иностранка", тоже хозяйку дома показывали  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

100%, что  военный собор не восстановят. К сожалению.

----------


## Pinky

> 100%, что  военный собор не восстановят. К сожалению.


 Да, терзают меня смутные сомнения, территорию там, судя по всему, застолбило некое учереждение.

----------


## malyutka_e

Причем, явно не церковное.

----------


## Pinky

Милый особнячок за кованными воротами   - областное отделение счётной палаты Украины.

----------


## GBSHARK

Господа, есть такой вопрос (не совсем по Одессе, скорее по истории нашего края): кто-нибудь владеет информацией о куяльницкой битве 1300 года, в которой был убит хан Ногай? В первую очередь интересует количество сражавшихся.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Господа, есть такой вопрос (не совсем по Одессе, скорее по истории нашего края): кто-нибудь владеет информацией о куяльницкой битве 1300 года, в которой был убит хан Ногай? В первую очередь интересует количество сражавшихся.


 Болгары говорят, что это вообще на Тереке было:
През есента на 1299 г. в битката на р. Терек хан Ногай е разбит и загива. Новият предводител на “Златната орда” се казва Токту.

Кроме того Куяльник в тюркском варианте назывался Когильныком, а в Одесской области есть еще один Когильнык, в Бессарабии. Так что определить место практически невозможно.

----------


## VicTur

Один из моих друзей по Живому Журналу прислал мне такое письмо:

Прошу вашей помощи в одной исторической истории.
Пару лет назад мне в руки попали рассказы об Одессе. В одном из них шла речь о кабельном производстве в нашем городе до революции. В частности, там говорилось, что первое производство кабеля было запущено в 1885 году. Эта информация заинтресовала историков завода Одескабель, т.к. по их данным на территории Украины первое производство кабеля было запущено в Киеве в 1900 году. Последние полгода мы пытаемся найти хоть какое-то подтверждение этой информации. Историки ищут в архивах, а я пытаюсь распутать цепочку, по которой эти рассказы попали ко мне. Точно я знаю только имя автора: Николай Владимирович Кобзарь. Люди, через которых прошли рассказы с Николаев Владимировичем никогда непосредственно не общались. Так же я знаю, что его уже нет в живых.
Может быть вы были с ним знакомы? Или подскажите где можно продолжить поиски?

Сам рассказ Кобзаря выложен здесь.

Кто-то что-то знает по этому поводу?

----------


## Семирек

Качество конечно ужасное (фото из газеты), но все-таки решил выложить:

К пребыванию генерал-лейтенанта А.И.Деникина в Одессе
(А.И.Деникин в центре, выходит из автомобиля).



Фото Н.Шнейдера
"Одесскiй Листокъ", 29 сентября (12 октября) 1919г.

----------


## TrinCh

> А вот, наконец и Михайловская  церковь с высокой колокольней ! С трудом нашел.


 Вау! Спасибо!

----------


## zucila

> Один из моих друзей по Живому Журналу прислал мне такое письмо:
> 
> Прошу вашей помощи в одной исторической истории.
> Пару лет назад мне в руки попали рассказы об Одессе. В одном из них шла речь о кабельном производстве в нашем городе до революции. В частности, там говорилось, что первое производство кабеля было запущено в 1885 году. Эта информация заинтресовала историков завода Одескабель, т.к. по их данным на территории Украины первое производство кабеля было запущено в Киеве в 1900 году. Последние полгода мы пытаемся найти хоть какое-то подтверждение этой информации. Историки ищут в архивах, а я пытаюсь распутать цепочку, по которой эти рассказы попали ко мне. Точно я знаю только имя автора: Николай Владимирович Кобзарь. Люди, через которых прошли рассказы с Николаев Владимировичем никогда непосредственно не общались. Так же я знаю, что его уже нет в живых.
> Может быть вы были с ним знакомы? Или подскажите где можно продолжить поиски?
> 
> Сам рассказ Кобзаря выложен здесь.
> 
> Кто-то что-то знает по этому поводу?


 Поройтесь в старых газетах Горьковской библиотеки. Адрес Пастера 13

----------


## VicTur

> Поройтесь в старых газетах Горьковской библиотеки. Адрес Пастера 13


 Спасибо, адрес Горьковки мне известен.

----------


## OdGen

> Хорошая статья о настоящем хозяине здания:
> 
> *Дом с атлантами*
> http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/dalekoe-blizkoe/11944.php


 Ага, если учесть, что домом на Гоголя и иной недвижимостью в Одессе владели другие Фальц-Фейны. http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/kultura/12009.php

----------


## malyutka_e

> Милый особнячок за кованными воротами   - областное отделение счётной палаты Украины.


 На его месте, еще недавно стоя домик притча собора. Наверное, многие его фотографировали.

----------


## Antique

> На его месте, еще недавно стоя домик притча собора. Наверное, многие его фотографировали.


 Если так, то было бы интересно посмотреть на фото.

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, а подстанцию в парке Шевченко собираются строить как раз на месте Чумного кладбища

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Кстати, а подстанцию в парке Шевченко собираются строить как раз на месте Чумного кладбища


 Скрытик,а где оно находилось?

----------


## Good++++

> Скрытик,а где оно находилось?


 уже писалось в этой теме



> Было два "чумных" кладбища. Одно - на территории Карантина. Там хоронили умерших в Карантине.
> Только не в районе аллеи славы, а ближе к стадиону. Там где когда-то бильярдная была, примерно. Аллея Славы - уже за пределами Карантина. Южную стену - границу карантина и остатки ее башни тоже можно увидеть, метров на 30 влево от памятника Неизвестному матросу, если смотреть в сторону моря.
> 
> Второе - за городским кладбищем. На нем хоронили умерших во время чумных эпидемий жителей города.
> Потом на это кладбище стали свозить строительный мусор и пыль с улиц города. Пыли было много, потому, что первое мощение было сделано местным камнем - дикарем. По сути - это тот же ракушняк, но более ноздреватый. Истирался он телегами и каретами очень быстро. Пыль приходилось убирать и мостить все заново. (В конечном счете от этого мощения отказались и заменили его на брусчатку из бугских карьеров. Итальянской лавовой плиткой мостили только тротуары и дворы) 
> А вот из пыли и обломков "дикаря" над чумным кладбищем образовался холм - "Чумка" на нынешней Водопроводной улице.

----------


## Скрытик

Я в другой теме приводил картинки:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных дополнений. Заходите  :smileflag: 

Я запутался в виде от дяди Коли.Кто знает подскажите где это?

----------


## Good++++

> Есть немного ежедневных дополнений. Заходите 
> 
> Я запутался в виде от дяди Коли.Кто знает подскажите где это?


 
Это же вид на Водопроводную

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного ежедневных дополнений. Заходите 
> 
> Я запутался в виде от дяди Коли.Кто знает подскажите где это?


 Ну как же!? Это Старосенная площадь, вперёд убегает водопроводная улица, впереди справа видно крышу-"гармошку" трамвайного депо, внизу кадра - арочные окна Александровского участка.

Это уже которое фото с колокольни Пантелеймоновского монастыря.

----------


## Pumik

> Нашел странную фотографию,но под ней текст есть, говорящий что это на даче Ари под Одессой.Кто нибудь знает что эта за дача?
> 
> Те что с бородами,похожи на старообрядцев.


  может быть это сектанты Инокентьевцы

----------


## brassl

> Ну как же!? Это Старосенная площадь, вперёд убегает водопроводная улица, впереди справа видно крышу-"гармошку" трамвайного депо, внизу кадра - арочные окна Александровского участка.
> 
> Это уже которое фото с колокольни Пантелеймоновского монастыря.


 Звыняйтэ, не бейте, исправлюсь  :smileflag: 
Главное что есть кому направить на путь правильный  :smileflag: 

Как Вам фото Костела св. Климента в лесах?

----------


## OdGen

> Нашел странную фотографию,но под ней текст есть, говорящий что это на даче Ари под Одессой.Кто нибудь знает что эта за дача?
> 
> 
> 
> Те что с бородами,похожи на старообрядцев.


 


> может быть это сектанты Инокентьевцы


 ряженые это  :smileflag: . Расстриги с бандитами какими-то. Мы это уже видели  :smileflag: . 
"малина" Ари под Одессой!

----------


## Antique

> Как Вам фото Костела св. Климента в лесах?


 Уникальное фото. В нынешние времена такое здание неизменно бы привлекало туристов.

----------


## brassl

Да, много б чего привлекало в Одессе...., а осталось только на фото.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, если кто увидит в архиве фотографии со своих сайтов (или личные фото) без ссылки на Вас, подскажите пожалуйста, я исправлю.
Не со зла и не для прибыли, а токи по недоразумению  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Я в другой теме приводил картинки:


  На карте Дитерихса очень хорошо показано.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.
Дополняйте  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Как вам такая Садовая улица?

----------


## Скрытик

Что-то я такого не узнаю.

----------


## Antique

> Как вам такая Садовая улица?


 Дом Саввы Яковлева. Садовая - улица Петербурга обязательная для осмотра.

----------


## malyutka_e

Была указана улица, но не написано, что Питер. Тогда мы ее вычеркиваем :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Надо хоть Питерцев предупредить, что мы ее вычеркнули. А то проснутся, а улицы и нет. :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> А рядом с псевдо-попом,человек в какой форме,румынской?


 Поп не обязательно псевдо. Мог быть и обычным когда-то,. Вы правы, человек в военной форме явно ненашенский. Здесь нужен спец по форме. В целом махновщина какая-то.

----------


## brassl

Вот нашел фото для профессионалов по заборам и решеткам. Это ж где такое?

----------


## mlch

> Вот нашел фото для профессионалов по заборам и решеткам. Это ж где такое?


  Между 13-й и 14-й станциями Фонтана. Прямо над морем.

----------


## brassl

Значит почистим и в архив. Спасибо!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Значит почистим и в архив. Спасибо!


 Торописса не надо. Между 13-й и 14-й станциями Фонтана, прямо над морем совсем другие решетки. Их, слава Богу, сохранили. Желающие могут убедиться сами.

----------


## brassl

Ну тогда ждем мнения клуба  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Торописса не надо. Между 13-й и 14-й станциями Фонтана, прямо над морем совсем другие решетки. Их, слава Богу, сохранили. Желающие могут убедиться сами.


 Ну, если быть точным - Фонтанская дорога 94.




В "Брамах Одеси" эта решетка показана под 96-м номером по Фонтанской дороге.

А вот - решетка 92-го номера. Ее пока в "Брамах Одеси" не нашел.

----------


## exse

> Поп не обязательно псевдо. Мог быть и обычным когда-то,. Вы правы, человек в военной форме явно ненашенский. Здесь нужен спец по форме. В целом махновщина какая-то.


 Я, вообще то, по форме не велик спец, но на фото оберфельдфебель Люфтваффе (ВВС Германии).

----------


## brassl

Есть вопрос.
Это фото было куплено в общей подборке Одесских фото.
Где это?

----------


## OdGen

> Я, вообще то, по форме не велик спец, но на фото оберфельдфебель Люфтваффе (ВВС Германии).


 Очень может быть. Тогда все становится еще интересней. И если военный - действительно немец, то кто такой "Ари", на чьей "даче" якобы сделано фото? И что празднуется...??? (бедный Ари!).

----------


## OdGen

По поводу решеток на 13-14 Фонтана. Все верно. Сейчас эти дачи выкуплены, на них построены роскошные виллы. Решетки сняты примерно в 2007 году, забор перестроен. Формы новых решеток повторяет старые - или новодел "по мотивам", или отреставрированы. На двух разных участках решетки сходны. Ккроме того, такая решетка была показана в фильме "Строгий юноша", снятого ок. 1935 года в сценах, где действие происходит на даче Ашкенази, которую все считают дачей Маразли. Или это монтаж, или она там тоже была, пока не ясно до конца. Фрагменты с решеткой Вы можете увидеть на сайте Сергея К в разделах по Французскому бульвару.

----------


## exse

2 brassl:
"Почтовая, 34 Подскажите чье фото? Поставлю ссылку."

Грачиков Б.И. (http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/grachov45/view/395302/?page=3)

----------


## malyutka_e

"[QUOTE=mlch;18231091]Ну, если быть точным - Фонтанская дорога 94.
В "Брамах Одеси" эта решетка показана под 96-м номером по Фонтанской дороге."

На 100 пудов согласен. Сравнил, сопоставил и никуда не надо ехать :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> 2 brassl:
> "Почтовая, 34 Подскажите чье фото? Поставлю ссылку."
> 
> Грачиков Б.И. (http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/grachov45/view/395302/?page=3)


 Для Brassl, он поймет:

----------


## brassl

Грешно смеяться  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:  А грабли то - работают  :smileflag: 

Но архив Города пополнять надо. Так что....как говорил Владимир Семенович - Разберемся!

----------


## malyutka_e

> 2 brassl:
> "Почтовая, 34 Подскажите чье фото? Поставлю ссылку."
> Грачиков Б.И. (http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/grachov45/view/395302/?page=3)


 На фото ошибка, это Почтовая, 32

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Сейчас подправлю.

----------


## Trs

Своё присоединяю. Надо же было такому случиться  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> По поводу решеток на 13-14 Фонтана. Все верно. Сейчас эти дачи выкуплены, на них построены роскошные виллы.


 А сами особняки остались или под нож бульдозера?

----------


## mlch

> А сами особняки остались или под нож бульдозера?


  Могу ошибаться, но как мне кажется, особняков там не было уже очень давно.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А сами особняки остались или под нож бульдозера?


  Там были не особняки, а практически, трущобы (по современным понятиям). Все под нож.

----------


## brassl

> Своё присоединяю. Надо же было такому случиться


 Все нормально. 
Все недоразумения отошли в сторону. Продолжаем плодотворную работу. Город то один  :smileflag:

----------


## Yulya_N

Точность отменная - 15-й этаж. Только тов. Никитенко там уже не живет - переехали. А что интересует по личности фотографа?

----------


## Yulya_N

Спрашивайте, что интересует - ответим.

----------


## malyutka_e

И обратите внимание, что в галерее у г-на Никитенко появились имя и отчество.

----------


## brassl

> Спрашивайте, что интересует - ответим.


 Если возможно, передайте большую благодарность за его фотографии. Пишу от себя, но думаю, присоединятся все ребята.

----------


## Antique

> Там были не особняки, а практически, трущобы (по современным понятиям). Все под нож.


 Это наверное были подсобные помещения? Не для бараков же спроектировали такую сложную ограду. Однако как особняки могли разрушиться за такое непродолжительное время - ограды построены в границах 1900-х гг.. В тех краях был когда-то оползень, может зацепило?

----------


## brassl

Подписана сегодняшняя неизвестная фотография в архиве. Информация от Бориса Грачикова.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Была  такая фотка?

*Одесса. Пролетарский бульвар. Туберкулезный санаторий. 1931 г.*



*Генерал барон Каульбарс приветствует моряков "Варяга" и "Корейца" по их прибытии в Одессу*



И еще одна!


Если небыло,добавьте пожалуйста!

----------


## malyutka_e

А что за микроскопический размер ?

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> А что за микроскопический размер ?


 Так взято из нета,кстати вот http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/

----------


## malyutka_e

И еще одна!


Если небыло,добавьте пожалуйста![/QUOTE]

Последнюю, уже неоднократно, в разных местах выкладывал Polvnik в гораздо большем размере.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

*Вот еще!*

----------


## malyutka_e

Кстати, о Екатерине. В отличие от оригинала, новодельную мантию Екатерины сделали свисающей с пьедестала. В оригинальной версии Попова и Эдуардса она заканчивалась на его уровне (есть ее изображения в профиль) . Когда скульптуру еще только лепили в Киеве, туда поехали все уважаемые одесские краеведы. Для окончательного утверждения, но эту деталь проглядели. Да и живот ей сделали на размер больше. Но все это нюансы, главное, что она есть.

----------


## Sergey_L

Любопытная гравюра. Одесские "еврейские трейдеры и купечество" 1837 год.

----------


## Лысый0

> Любопытная гравюра. Одесские "еврейские трейдеры и купечество" 1837 год.Вложение 2267873


 Чем-то напоминает иллюстрации "Пиквикского клуба"  :smileflag: .

----------


## Trs

Согласно сайту горсовета, улица Ивана и Юрия Липы станет обратно Пишенина. Правда, уже в значении "имени кого", а не "какая, чья" (ср.: на улице Пишенина, на Пишениной улице). О переименовании переулка Герцена в переулок Пишенина (Пишенин переулок, соотв.) не отмечено.

Пишенина улица стала Советской в 1950-1952 гг. (точнее я пока не определил), имя Ивана и Юрия Липы носит с 1995. В целом, единственной улицей Ближних Мельниц, не утратившей своего имени, может считаться только Косовская, на которой не осталось ни одного жилого дома (всё снесено под КРАЯН и его автобазы, остался выселенный дом №45 послевоенной постройки). Спасову переулку в 1995 "возвращено" имя Спасского переулка, а 2-я Лагерная улица - наоборот - сравнительно недавно стала Кристаловского, утратив историческое название.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Вот!
По первой фотке все понятно.Вторая это батальен румын в Одессе в 1918году.А вот последняя это демонстрация революционных солдат.Вопрос:Одесса ли это?

----------


## Лапка ру

спасибо за создание этой темы.Очень люблю смотреть фото старой Одессы.Интересно какой была раньше,и что там было раньше.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот!
> По первой фотке все понятно.Вторая это батальен румын в Одессе в 1918году.А вот последняя это демонстрация революционных солдат.Вопрос:Одесса ли это?


 На Одессу не тянет. Все чужое, по ощущению.

----------


## brassl

Я где-то отлавливал ее уже в сетке с не одесской подписью, но что за город забыл 

Спасибо за новые виды, завтра постараюсь разложить.

----------


## Trs

Напоминает Житомир или Киев.

----------


## malyutka_e

Произошла странная вещь. На форуме появилась дочь В. Г. Никитенко, а никто не отреагировал. Вообще. Кроме Brassl, конечно. Недавно все пытались его найти, выдумывали про него легенды. А теперь воды в рот набрали. Жаль нет VicTura, он бы такое не пропустил.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Напоминает Житомир или Киев.


 Не брусчатка, а щебень, втоптанный в грязь. А столбы, а дома ? это не Одесса.
Но лица у солдат хорошие, добрые  :smileflag: .

----------


## Скрытик

Честно говоря я просто еще не пришел в себя  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Точность отменная - 15-й этаж. Только тов. Никитенко там уже не живет - переехали. А что интересует по личности фотографа?


  Юлия, да все интересует! Он жив здоров? Почему он тогда пропал? Есть ли еще фотографии города? Только не теряйтесь пожалуйста )))

----------


## Antique

> Не брусчатка, а щебень, втоптанный в грязь. А столбы, а дома ? это не Одесса.
> Но лица у солдат хорошие, добрые .


  Так сзади солдат декорация. Может в фотоателье были картины панорам разных городов?

----------


## VicTur

> Точность отменная - 15-й этаж. Только тов. Никитенко там уже не живет - переехали. А что интересует по личности фотографа?


 Интересует многое и очень сильно (поскольку по адресу на Балковской информации получить не удалось). Интересует имя и отчество (правильно ли они указаны на сайте «Вся Украина — жители»). Интересует профессия, где учился, где работал, интересует жив ли этот человек, и если жив, то куда переехал. Можно ли как-то с ним связаться? Весь ли свой архив он отдал во Всемирный клуб одесситов? Также интересуют датировки ряда снимков... да много ещё вопросов! Ведь благодаря энтузиазму этого человека столько уникальных вещей запечатлено.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

Всем хороших выходных.
Нашел фото Дмитрия Сергеевича Лихачева в Одессе в 1912 году. Уже выложил (качество правда не очень)

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот такая открытка. Обратите внимание, как пишется фамилия.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за вид. 
Плюсик поставить пока не могу, "плюсомет" не работает  Но плюс за мной!
А написание фамилии встречал и через "а" и через "е", и кто его знает где ошибка.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Спасибо за вид. 
> Плюсик поставить пока не могу, "плюсомет" не работает  Но плюс за мной!
> А написание фамилии встречал и через "а" и через "е", и кто его знает где ошибка.


 Немецкая фамилия Weinstein, по немецки звучит приблизительно как Вайнштейн, но если читать по буквам, то получится Вейнштейн...

----------


## brassl

Это как разночтение переводов - Ватсон и Уотсон.

----------


## brassl

А что Стори лежит?
Или это только у меня сбой?

----------


## Скрытик

> А что Стори лежит?
> Или это только у меня сбой?


  Опять ресурсы перебрали. Уже работает, попробую оперативку нарастить (там серверная память, еще найти нужно)

----------


## malyutka_e

Такая картинка была ?

----------


## brassl

Так что, может пока ничего не добавлять в архив? (или на это не влияет? Я не сильно разбираюсь)

----------


## Скрытик

> Так что, может пока ничего не добавлять в архив? (или на это не влияет? Я не сильно разбираюсь)


 Да нет, работай как всегда. Просто я вэб-сервер перегружаю периодически. Видимо ты активно с картинками работал, память забилась. А на диске места на 150К фото хватит, не бойся )))

----------


## brassl

> Такая картинка была ?


  Нет не было.
Питер. А вот название кладбища забыл. Был там лет 10 назад.

----------


## brassl

> Опять ресурсы перебрали. Уже работает, попробую оперативку нарастить (там серверная память, еще найти нужно)


 Да как раз сегодня вообще почти не работал.
С утра пару фото в архив закинул и все. Даже папки не сортировал

----------


## malyutka_e

А такая ?

----------


## Antique

> Это как разночтение переводов - Ватсон и Уотсон.


  В справочнике Пилявского и списке памятников не редки подобные расхождения. Это сбивает с толку, так как непонятно, как подписывать фотографию (и где же истина в каждом из конкретных случаев)




> А такая ?


 Впервые вижу фото Холодной синагоги в таком потрясающем качестве!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Такая картинка была ?


 Я этот памятник искал в Александро - Невской лавре лет 20 т.н. Не нашёл. Но в конце дня уже знал куда надо идти, но времени не было. Спасибо.

----------


## brassl

Мне повезло больше. При входе продавался проспект с указанием всех захоронений.

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте
Фото со Сталиным, это ж Александровский парк????
И еще два фото, не знаю месторасположения, подскажите кто знает.

----------


## СергейСнигур

Ребят нужен Garret 2500 б\у. 0931055842

----------


## Trs

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10172&pid=11115#  top_display_media

Это, похоже, снос старого Строгановского моста

----------


## brassl

Не знаю, может быть. Но чуйствую Канатная рядом :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10172&pid=11115#  top_display_media
> 
> Это, похоже, снос старого Строгановского моста


 Это не "похоже", это так и есть.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Уже подписал название в архиве.
Теперь только институт осталось опознать, из сегодняшних.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Спасибо. Уже подписал название в архиве.
> Теперь только институт осталось опознать, из сегодняшних.


 Разглядеть бы название института.

----------


## brassl

К сожалению, не читаемо. Качество все что есть

----------


## Trs

Оригинал фото разглядывал с лупой - название не читается.

----------


## malyutka_e

А чего это в галерее все двоится, троится ?

----------


## Скрытик

> А чего это в галерее все двоится, троится ?


  Например где?

----------


## brassl

ГДЕ??????

----------


## malyutka_e

У меня... Посмотрите последние добавления.

----------


## brassl

Шампанское?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

С утра ни в одном глазу.

----------


## brassl

Скиньте ссылку, какие файлы глючат. Посмотрю.
А может нажала кнопку _ Последние комментарии_ ???
Тогда будет и троиться и двоиться (сам раз отловился  :smileflag: )

----------


## malyutka_e

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastcom&cat=0&pid=10843&msg  _id=241&page=1#comment241

----------


## Trs

У меня всё в порядке, открыл вот последние добавления - каждое фото в одном экземпляре.

UPD: Вы, похоже, "последние комментарии" открыли.

----------


## brassl

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastcom&cat=0&pid=10843&msg  _id=241&page=1#comment241


 Вообще открывать не хочет!!!!
А что за вид??? Может опять слетел с архива. Я обновлю

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_9876.jpg[/IMG]блин, не могу вставить фото ...
сделал фото, уже не помню по чьей наводке.

----------


## malyutka_e

Точно. Надо меньше пить :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Вообще открывать не хочет!!!!
> А что за вид??? Может опять слетел с архива. Я обновлю


  Подожди пока, я базу переиндексирую

----------


## brassl

Ладно, подожду. Токи не долго. А то шампанское под рукой. Боюсь что все троиться будет  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Довоенный дворец пионеров. Палац піонерів.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за фото. Завтра закину в архив.

----------


## malyutka_e

Старая гравюра

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот открытка главного входа биржи. Но при увеличении видны две буквы H и A, еще и с точками сверху. Что это за загадочные буквы ? Есть версии ?

----------


## Good++++

Сегодня в одной "темке" разместили:

----------


## brassl

> Вот открытка главного входа биржи. Но при увеличении видны две буквы H и A, еще и с точками сверху. Что это за загадочные буквы ? Есть версии ?


  Версия за встречу царя. Он Николай она Александра, там вроде короны над буквами. Других версий нет

----------


## malyutka_e

> Версия за встречу царя. Он Николай она Александра, там вроде короны над буквами. Других версий нет


 Сомнительно

----------


## brassl

А чего? А короны над буквами?

----------


## malyutka_e

Притянуто за уши, по-моему.

----------


## brassl

Ваша версия?

----------


## Shcoda

> Вот открытка главного входа биржи. Но при увеличении видны две буквы H и A, еще и с точками сверху. Что это за загадочные буквы ? Есть версии ?


 *Есть!*
Если учесть, что здание было заложено в 1894 году, а это год смерти Александра III и восшествие на престол Николая II, вполне можно предположить что главный вход был увенчан вензелями Императора и Императрицы Александры Федоровны. 
Чем не версия? ИМХО

Хм, опередили.
Но действительно похожи на их персональные *вензели*
Я погуглил, похоже!

Обратите внимание, что поперечинка на литере "А" непрерывная, а на литере"Н" явно разорвана. Там видимо римская цифра II, именно разрывающая поперечную линию, в точности как на вензеле Императора Николая II.

----------


## malyutka_e

А еще есть варианты ?

----------


## brassl

Нет  :smileflag: 
Приз в студию!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нет 
> Приз в студию!


 HDR 19-го века !

----------


## victor.odessa

> HDR 19-го века !


 Эта фотка есть.

----------


## Shipshin

> А еще есть варианты ?


 Версия первая.

Александр II.  Буква Н имеет разрыв. Может это римская двойка. Такой же вензель в Александровском парке на газоне Александровской колонны. Могу выложить открытку.

Версия вторая. 

Николай II.  Он же Николай Алексеевич. Но тогда необходимо знать дату появления вензелей на здании Биржи.

Вот.

----------


## brassl

Николай Александрович, не Алексеевич.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Эта фотка есть.


 Но не такого качества.

----------


## Shipshin

Грешен - каюсь. Спешил с ответом. И напутал.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Эта фотка есть.


 Но не такого качества.

----------


## Скрытик

Смотрите что у нас на форуме продают:
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=791790&p=18263000#post18263000

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

Я с видом по Канатной не ошибся????

----------


## Shcoda

> Версия первая.
> 
> Александр II.  Буква Н имеет разрыв. Может это римская двойка. Такой же вензель в Александровском парке на газоне Александровской колонны. Могу выложить открытку.
> 
> Версия вторая. 
> 
> Николай II.  Он же Николай Алексеевич. Но тогда необходимо знать дату появления вензелей на здании Биржи.
> 
> Вот.


 
Здание Биржи была заложено в 1894-м году, а это год коронации Николая II.
Так что Александр отпадает. Остаются Николай и супруга.

----------


## VicTur

> Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте
> 
> Я с видом по Канатной не ошибся????


 Сомневаюсь, чтобы это была Канатная, 15. Если бы это было так, то соседний, семнадцатый номер был бы трёхэтажным, а на фото виден краешек двухэтажного дома.
Кроме того, на снимке заметен лёгкий уклон улицы вправо (судя по бетонному забору), а Канатная — ровная.

----------


## brassl

Звыняйтэ. Перекладываю в неизвестные.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-44.
Хотя, скорее всего, это 41-й год, после взрыва дамбы залило.

----------


## Jorjic

> Звыняйтэ. Перекладываю в неизвестные.


 А это не Греческая площадь?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Сомневаюсь, чтобы это была Канатная, 15. Если бы это было так, то соседний, семнадцатый номер был бы трёхэтажным, а на фото виден краешек двухэтажного дома.
> Кроме того, на снимке заметен лёгкий уклон улицы вправо (судя по бетонному забору), а Канатная — ровная.


 Похоже на выезд с Гимназической или Лейтенанта Шмидта на Б. Арнаутскую. Еще до одностороннего движения.

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже на выезд с Гимназической или Лейтенанта Шмидта на Б. Арнаутскую. Еще до одностороннего движения.


 А где же там знак "Круговое движение по площади"?

----------


## malyutka_e

> А где же там знак "Круговое движение по площади"?


 Вы правы, это "Круглый дом" на Греческой в "до афинский" период.

----------


## OdGen

> А сами особняки остались или под нож бульдозера?


 Да, коллеги правы, там не было особняков. Мне приходилось бывать примерно там. Там были дачки небольшие, в том числе одесской профессуры.

----------


## OdGen

о, Jorjic вернулся! Год не было Вас в этой теме!

----------


## Sergey_L

Фотографии Одессы 1976 года, всего нашлось 23шт., лежат здесь http://www.diary.ru/~chat-de-mer/?tag=2215

----------


## Good++++

> Фотографии Одессы 1976 года, всего нашлось 23шт., лежат здесь http://www.diary.ru/~chat-de-mer/?tag=2215
> Вложение 2279790Вложение 2279794Вложение 2279791Вложение 2279793Вложение 2279792Вложение 2279795


  это уже было... Давай что-то новенькое

----------


## Семирек

> Нет не было.
> Питер. А вот название кладбища забыл. Был там лет 10 назад.


 Никольское кладбище Александро-Невской лавры.

----------


## Antique

> Да, коллеги правы, там не было особняков. Мне приходилось бывать примерно там. Там были дачки небольшие, в том числе одесской профессуры.


 Тогда выходит, как с той резной дверью в начале Фр. бульвара. Дверь шикарная - а дом посредственный.

----------


## OdGen

Это еще ничего не значит. Может быть, дом двери соответствовал, по крайней мере, во внутренней отделке?  :smileflag: .

----------


## Sergey_L

Вот такие фото вроде бы не были. Погран заставы 1924-1925 годы. Кроме одесских, на сайте есть ещё множество областных. Взято отсюда http://pogranznak.ucoz.ru/forum/28-145-1

----------


## Jorjic

Вот фрагменты "круглого дома" в конце 50-х

----------


## Jorjic

И вот такая фотография.

----------


## brassl

А что это за институт? Где?

----------


## Jorjic

> А что это за институт? Где?


 ВМТИКП - Всесоюзный механико-технологический институт консервной промышленности. Это его первоначальное наименование. Фото обнаружилось в архиве профессора института А.Ф.Фан-Юнга.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо большое за фотографии и разъяснения.

----------


## Antique

Похоже строят "Академию холода"

----------


## Trs

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=504&pid=9966#top_display_media
У меня, всё-таки, боооольшие сомнения, что это на Адмиральском, 1.

Вот фото нашего уважаемого Кайзера: http://transphoto.ru/photo/378865/
В том, что напротив стойки с "М" - искомое здание, сомнений нет. Но посмотрите, это же совсем другой дом.

Дома такого вида, как на картинке с Одессастори - это высотки на 7 станции Черноморской, на 7 станции Фонтана, на площади Конституции, на углу Левитана и Королёва, на Французском бульваре между Гагарина и Романа Кармена - то, что навскидку помню.

----------


## brassl

Добавил всех погранцов. Sergey_L - огромное спасибо.
Никто не знает (предполагает), где в каких местах (по ГИСУ) находились здания?

----------


## Jorjic

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=504&pid=9966#top_display_me  dia
> У меня, всё-таки, боооольшие сомнения, что это на Адмиральском, 1.


 Конечно, там этажей намного меньше

----------


## brassl

Тогда убираю в неопознанные. И будем искать.

----------


## victor.odessa

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=504&pid=9966#top_display_media
> У меня, всё-таки, боооольшие сомнения, что это на Адмиральском, 1.


  Это дом на Французском бульваре, 16, там где сейчас Сильпо

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Почему-то одессастори не открывается, а мне так интересно посмотреть здание, что было на Французском бульваре 16. Отлично помню угловую дверь и  хозяйственный магазинчик, где продавали  и хлеб, и лопаты, и ведра. Мой отец называл этот домик и магазинчик в нем "церабкооп". Типичное сельпо в чистом виде, не то, что нынешнее. Но фасаде еще долго оставалась вывеска "аптека",которой там уже не было  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Почему-то одессастори не открывается, а мне так интересно посмотреть здание, что было на Французском бульваре 16. Отлично помню угловую дверь и магазинчик, где продавали  и хлеб, и лопаты, и ведра. Типичное сельпо в чистом виде, не то, что нынешнее


 Видимо уже перенесли фото.

----------


## brassl

Уже перенес.

----------


## Jorjic

Я когда-то уже публиковал это фото, но не знаю точное место. Можно попробовать его установить.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я когда-то уже публиковал это фото, но не знаю точное место. Можно попробовать его установить.


 Интересное фото. Рискну предположить. Большая Арнаутская,32 / Пушкинская (где аптека).

----------


## Good++++

> Интересное фото. Рискну предположить. Большая Арнаутская,32 / Пушкинская (где аптека).


 По Пушкинской никогда не ходил трамвай...

----------


## Shcoda

По-моему, это еще не трамвай, это конка...

----------


## Antique

> По-моему, это еще не трамвай, это конка...


  Трамвай был пущен по линиям конки.

----------


## Shcoda

> Трамвай был пущен по линиям конки.


 Везде ли? Может где-то все-таки просто сняли рельсы?
Я не в курсе... версия...

----------


## victor.odessa

> По Пушкинской никогда не ходил трамвай...


 Вид конки на Большую Арнаутскую,32. Здание похоже. Надо выходить на местность и смотреть.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вид конки на Большую Арнаутскую,32. Здание похоже. Надо выходить на местность и смотреть.


 Действительно, похоже. Но рельсы ведь есть на обеих улицах

----------


## Good++++

> Вид конки на Большую Арнаутскую,32. Здание похоже. Надо выходить на местность и смотреть.


 
И чем похоже?

----------


## victor.odessa

> [IMG]
> И чем похоже?


 Я думаю большого преступления в моём предположении (по памяти) нет. А вообще я сторонник того, чтобы привязывать фото непосредственно на местности.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Antique

Здравствуйте. У Нетребского упоминается Гладковский приют возле парка Шевченко, сохранились ли какие то здания приюта? Я ничего не нашёл.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такая примета времени. Это 1957-й год, проезд через Одессу гостей фестиваля молодежи и студентов. Сейчас просто невозможно представить себе, что это было за событие по тем временам.

----------


## Shcoda

> А  вот еще такое.


 Чертовски интересно, здание сохранилось?

----------


## Shcoda

А эта метка... хоть след можно найти?

----------


## Shcoda

> Это фотография 1969 года. Вряд ли там что-то осталось.


 При наличии такой подсказки, когда известно где и что было 
с точностью до сантиметра, было бы любопытно отыскать хоть след. 
А-то и восстановить, чем черт не шутит?
Возможно под краской/штукатуркой что-то сохранилось.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, это наша Дума или просто здание похоже?
Чхеидзе 1917 год

----------


## OdGen

Нет, не сохранилось ничего. Даже метрики церкви, которая была при приюте, не сохранились. Собственно, сейчас на месте приюта Гладкова - кафе-бар напротив Университета МВД.

----------


## OdGen

> Ребята, это наша Дума или просто здание похоже?
> Чхеидзе 1917 год
> Вложение 2284733


 Таврический, скорее всего. Чхеидзе ведь думец, толь не наш, а общероссийский.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. 
Я знаю что не наш "думец", но мне его фото вылетело по запросу "Одесса", по этому и решил переспросить, уж больно ступеньки похожи  :smileflag: .
Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Вот такой примечательный заборчик, возможно, в Отраде, но точно не дом Запорожченко и не дом Потаповых. Где, может кто-то вспомнит ?

----------


## VLD

Господа, подскажите, никто не встречал фотку памятника у Карантинной стены в Александровском парке, посвященному умершим воинам русской армии в Крымскую войну?

----------


## VLD

Именно фото или чертеж? А то чертеж есть, а вот хотелось бы увидеть, как он в "живую" выглядел.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Немного юмора на старых открытках :smileflag:

----------


## polvnic

Бычки.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Это из книги Дроздовского ?


 Ага!

----------


## malyutka_e

Скоро выйдет 3-й том. Я виде макет.

----------


## Jorjic

На фоне Екатерининской снимается семейство.

----------


## Antique

Кто-то знает, где находиться сохранившееся по Нетребскому 6-и классное мужское училище под номером Старопортофранковская №16?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> На фоне Екатерининской снимается семейство.


 Не знаете, какой год? И еще... смотрите, как подрезаны деревья... Значит, и в прошлом веке умели так покоцать, а не только в наше время, на Пушкинской

----------


## exse

Не помню эта фотография уже была?

----------


## brassl

Нет, не было. В архиве такой нет.

----------


## exse

А где это?

----------


## Jorjic

> Не знаете, какой год? И еще... смотрите, как подрезаны деревья... Значит, и в прошлом веке умели так покоцать, а не только в наше время, на Пушкинской


 Нет, к сожалению не знаю. Даже не помню откуда у меня это фото.

----------


## Sergey_L

> На фоне Екатерининской снимается семейство.


  Замечательно!!! ))) Сразу же представилось, как стоит фотограф на улице с треногой и ловит прогуливающиеся пары. Как в советские времена. "Фото на память"

----------


## 115117

Слушайте,а интересно,третий том Дроздовского тоже таких денег будет стоить?

----------


## Antique

> Слушайте,а интересно,третий том Дроздовского тоже таких денег будет стоить?


 Я тоже хотел задать этот вопрос. По видимому да. Но такого рода материал лучше было бы издавать на электронных носителях. "Одесса на почтовых открытках"  тогда бы стоила 80 гривен.

----------


## Jorjic

> Замечательно!!! ))) Сразу же представилось, как стоит фотограф на улице с треногой и ловит прогуливающиеся пары. Как в советские времена. "Фото на память"


 Нет, фотограф был собственный. На обороте надпись - Екатерининская улица между Театральным переулком и Ланжероновской. Снимал Коля Лотре (если я правильно разобрал фамилию).
На заднем плане прочитывается с трудом вывеска "Колбасная гастрономическая торговля". Виден номер дома 17. И интересный столб, видимо, фонарный, но мне скорее напоминает подпорный столб навеса над парадным входом.

----------


## Shcoda

> Нет, фотограф был собственный. На обороте надпись - Екатерининская улица между Театральным переулком и Ланжероновской. Снимал Коля Лотре (если я правильно разобрал фамилию).
> На заднем плане прочитывается с трудом вывеска "Колбасная гастрономическая торговля". Виден номер дома 17. И интересный столб, видимо, фонарный, но мне скорее напоминает подпорный столб навеса над парадным входом.


 Насчет подпорного столба навеса - есть сомнение.
Навес давал бы тень на снимающихся и за ними, судя по расположению солнца и имеющимся на фото теням.
Тени от навеса нет.
Скорее всего столб освещения. ИМХО

----------


## mlch

> Насчет подпорного столба навеса - есть сомнение.
> Навес давал бы тень на снимающихся и за ними, судя по расположению солнца и имеющимся на фото теням.
> Тени от навеса нет.
> Скорее всего столб освещения. ИМХО


 Поддерживаю. Газовый фонарь, вероятнее всего.

----------


## Jorjic

> Поддерживаю. Газовый фонарь, вероятнее всего.


 Я и сказал, что столб фонарный, но напоминает по форме подпорный.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

Все мужское населения темы с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!
Что б стрелять только на охоте, на крайний случай сигареты  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.


 Вы напутали с подписью к фото. Там, где конка, место пока не определено. Эта же надпись относится к фото с семейством на улице.

----------


## Jorjic

Кстати, о номерных знаках на домах. Вот номерной знак, обнаруженный на Слободке. Очень похож на знак на той фотографии с Екатерининской.

----------


## brassl

> Вы напутали с подписью к фото. Там, где конка, место пока не определено. Эта же надпись относится к фото с семейством на улице.


  Понял. Спасибо. Сейчас исправлю. Чего то запутался когда выкладывал, думал об одном, выложил другое  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Слушайте,а интересно,третий том Дроздовского тоже таких денег будет стоить?


 Думаю, что поболе. Овес-то нынче дорог.

----------


## Скрытик

А у меня появилась книга Дорошенко "Мой город поэма", с дарственной надписью автора  :smileflag: 

С праздничком всех!

----------


## OdGen

> А  вот еще такое.


 Есть предположения, где это (возможно, было)?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Есть предположения, где это (возможно, было)?


 Это снесенное здание по адресу Гаванная, 11

----------


## brassl

Народ, а что со СТОРИ, лежит? Хотел добавить еще пару видов, а сайт не работает . Или это у меня только?

----------


## Скрытик

Я же писал - сразу в личку сообщай  :smileflag:  Ресурсы пока не расширил. Уже работает.

----------


## brassl

Ой, извини. Перепраздновал. Забыл  :smileflag: 

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Shipshin

to brassl   У меня тоже архив двоится. Пока только Виды Одессы. Файлы 2_(2)~2.jpg  и 2_(1)~2.jpg   (ФАЙЛ 11/35  и  ФАЙЛ 3/35)

----------


## brassl

Попробую перезалить или переназвать, иногда помогает.
Спасибо за подсказку.

----------


## Jorjic

http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_000yf3ht.jpeg
Очень похоже на Ришельевскую, 17.

----------


## Jorjic

Большие деревья - много тени, но плохо видна архитектура. Маленькие деревья - хорошо видна архитектура, но мало тени и прохлады. Единство и борьба противоположностей!
Фото конца 50-х годов.

----------


## OdGen

> http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_000yf3ht.jpeg
> Очень похоже на Ришельевскую, 17.


 Думаю, что это оно и есть.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Переставлю.
Ребята, поставьте Jorjic плюсик за меня, я то "плюсомет" не работает  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> to brassl   У меня тоже архив двоится. Пока только Виды Одессы. Файлы 2_(2)~2.jpg  и 2_(1)~2.jpg   (ФАЙЛ 11/35  и  ФАЙЛ 3/35)


   Почистил всю папку. Посмотрите как сейчас, не двоится?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_427E13.jpg
в папке "Ришельевская" без адреса, хотя это угол Дерибасовской...
http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_1_%2819%29~16.jpg
эта и следующая, все та же - Ришельвская 17
http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_427E12.jpg
разве это не Ришельевская 24?

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Подписал. 
Не все успеваю, надеюсь на помощь клуба  :smileflag:

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Альбом "Дальницкая" (просматривая альбомы Brassl) Что-то я чуть запутался - завод "ЗОР" (он же завод Ген) разве находился на Дальницкой? Может я что-то пропустил?

----------


## brassl

Скорее на Московской, это не Вы, это я пропустил. Исправил

----------


## Сергей К

Нашел упоминание о станции спасения, построенной в память адмирала Чихачева, но адрес ее непонятный для меня - написано "на Рогу" 
Где это кто-то знает?

----------


## brassl

Вот нашел фото
П. И. Чайковский. 20 января 1893 г., Одесса. Фото В. Чеховского.
А лучшего качества, случаем, ни у кого нет????

----------


## Jorjic

> Нашел упоминание о станции спасения, построенной в память адмирала Чихачева, но адрес ее непонятный для меня - написано "на Рогу" 
> Где это кто-то знает?


 Там речь не о Владивостоке идет случайно?

----------


## Сергей К

> Там речь не о Владивостоке идет случайно?


 речь идет о станциях спасения в Одессе и рядом. Там Большой Фонтан, Люстдорф, Дофиновка и т.д. По идее Владивостока быть не должно)

----------


## exse

На РГАКФД. "Дети сидят на румынском ДОТ"е на Дерибасовской улице.1944"



Это напротив "Дома книги"?

----------


## brassl

Вопрос наивный, но задам  :smileflag: 
Лучшим качеством нет???

----------


## Лысый0

> На РГАКФД. "Дети сидят на румынском ДОТ"е на Дерибасовской улице.1944"
> 
> 
> 
> Это напротив "Дома книги"?


 Угол Гаванной.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Великий шахматист Александр Алёхин!
Если такой фотографии на "стори" нет то можно поставить.Жаль большего размера не имеется



*Слева направо в первом ряду – В.М.Владимиров, Н.Лоран, издатель газеты "Одесские новости" Хейфиц, неизвестный, А.Алехин. Крайний справа стоит знаменитый одесский репортер А.А.Хударский. Рядом с ним - организатор гастролей Алехина в Одессе Ф.Шпанир. Третий справа – Борис Верлинский.* 




> Снимок был сделан 16 апреля 1916 года в здании Коммерческого собрания, где одно время помещался шахматный клуб.) Со слов отца Евгения Васильевна рассказала московскому гостю о событиях тех лихих лет; о чехарде со сменами правителей; о шахматной жизни города; о том, как отец долго не мог принять "новую власть", – и, главное, что именно благодаря "шахматисту Вильнеру, работавшему тогда в ревтрибунале" Алехин был спасен для шахматного мира. В конце беседы, с разрешения дочери, Шабуров сделал копию с исторического снимка.

----------


## brassl

А есть  :smileflag:  в папке Одесские визиты.

----------


## brassl

Народ, я не помню выкладывал это фото или нет (склероз ранний).
Но было куплено вместе с одесскими видами.
Это Одесса?

----------


## exse

> Вопрос наивный, но задам 
> Лучшим качеством нет???


 К сожалению,  пару лет назад РГАКФД  специально резко ухудшил качество своих фото.

----------


## mlch

> На РГАКФД. "Дети сидят на румынском ДОТ"е на Дерибасовской улице.1944"
> 
> 
> 
> Это напротив "Дома книги"?


 Похоже, что именно там.

----------


## Sergey_L

Думаю, будет любопытно)) Первый кадр кинокомедии "Свадьба" 1944 года.

----------


## Sergey_L



----------


## Pumik

редко появляюсь, поэтому могу повториться, но с такой проблемой не лишнее...
Сейчас собирают подписи против строительства Торгово-развлекательного комплекса с подземным паркингом, по адресу Новощепной ряд 21, по простому на территории Преображенского парка, Первого городского кладбища. Почитать можно и тут http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/problemy-i-konflikty/16597.php , и на официальном сайте http://www.odessa.ua/ru/announce/31885/
У меня ссылки на google doc, но они не рабочие, может кто имеет ссылку на бланк сбора подписей?

----------


## Shipshin

> Почистил всю папку. Посмотрите как сейчас, не двоится?


 Все хорошо. Или зрение мое само восстановилось.

----------


## brassl

4300  :smileflag: 
Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Trs

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=11182#top_  display_media
Это, скорее, Торговая на углу Нежинской - только вчера мимо этого здания шёл.

----------


## brassl

Можно привязать к ГИСу, что б я не напутал?

----------


## Trs

Торговая, 39

----------


## Jorjic

2 brassl
http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/0033_000.jpg
Очень похоже на Греческую площадь, но все же у меня есть сомнения. Если Вы подскажете источник, может быть я смогу помочь с идентификацией. У меня есть подозрение, что это из моих публикаций.
А вот это точно Греческая площадь

----------


## Скрытик

> редко появляюсь, поэтому могу повториться, но с такой проблемой не лишнее...
> Сейчас собирают подписи против строительства Торгово-развлекательного комплекса с подземным паркингом, по адресу Новощепной ряд 21, по простому на территории Преображенского парка, Первого городского кладбища. Почитать можно и тут http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/problemy-i-konflikty/16597.php , и на официальном сайте http://www.odessa.ua/ru/announce/31885/
> У меня ссылки на google doc, но они не рабочие, может кто имеет ссылку на бланк сбора подписей?


 Да что же это за мрази такие!
Ничего святого у уродов не осталось!

----------


## Буджак

Вас это удивляет? К сожалению, благодаря этим мразям мы уже потеряли Одессу.

----------


## Одесский связной

> 2 brassl
> http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/0033_000.jpg
> Очень похоже на Греческую площадь, но все же у меня есть сомнения. Если Вы подскажете источник, может быть я смогу помочь с идентификацией. У меня есть подозрение, что это из моих публикаций.
> А вот это точно Греческая площадь


 А разве это не Торговая угол Нежинская?
А первое фото похоже на Конную(напротив Нового базара).

----------


## Antique

> А разве это не Торговая угол Нежинская?
> А первое фото похоже на Конную(напротив Нового базара).


  Нет ,первое фото это здания между греческой и красным переулком, сейчас на этом месте муляж лавки. На втором фото слева виден кусок лестничной ограды греческого клуба "Омония".

----------


## Jorjic

> А разве это не Торговая угол Нежинская?
> А первое фото похоже на Конную(напротив Нового базара).


 Да, я тоже подумал про Конную, но не уверен.
А выложенные мной фото точно Греческая. На втором снимке в левой части видна даже лестница бывшего кинотеатра им.Котовского. А на Торговую угол Нежинской действительно похоже.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот современный вид Конной улицы. Не очень похоже.

----------


## Antique

> Вот современный вид Конной улицы. Не очень похоже.


 Это совсем другая лавка, тут "лишняя" колонна с левой стороны. Скорее всего таки Греческая площадь. Я так понимаю, на стекле дореволюционная реклама, а за 30-50 лет пристройки могли полностью перестроить.

----------


## Trs

В пользу Торговой, 39, говорит вход в погреб, который сохранился до наших дней.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вчера проезжал по Ланжероновской. Последнее здание, остававшееся от Пале Рояля, уже снесли. Оно примыкало к дому Навроцкого.

----------


## Trs

Давно уже... Я писал об этом здесь.

----------


## Скрытик

А здание слева продается, в котором ремонт идет...

----------


## brassl

> 2 brassl
> http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/0033_000.jpg
> Очень похоже на Греческую площадь, но все же у меня есть сомнения. Если Вы подскажете источник, может быть я смогу помочь с идентификацией. У меня есть подозрение, что это из моих публикаций.
> А вот это точно Греческая площадь


 Источник - купленная на рынке за 5 грн. фотография  :smileflag: . Так что привязаться не к чему.
Так что перенести ее пока в неопознанные???

----------


## malyutka_e

> Давно уже... Я писал об этом здесь.

----------


## malyutka_e

Из недалекого советского прошлого. О ЖЭКах ни слова. Все сами. :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

> Источник - купленная на рынке за 5 грн. фотография . Так что привязаться не к чему.
> Так что перенести ее пока в неопознанные???


 Как это не к чему привязаться? А трамвайные линии?
Как по мне - Греческая площадь.

----------


## OdGen

> 2 brassl
> ...
> А вот это точно Греческая площадь


 Слева- на 100 процентов она. Фото не самые лучшие, но все же

Подвал на том же месте, что и ранее (ориентировка на колонны). Здание справа (сейчас-голубого цвета) в таком же виде, что и на ч/б фото.





Теперь цитаты из Пилявского и Майстрового.

Красный пер., 16-18, торговые ряды Греческого рынка, 1804-1814, арх. Фраполли, 1840-е реконструкция; 1988-1993, реконструкция и реставрация в составе музея-центра «Филики Этерия».
Пилявский В. Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие. Одесса, 2010. - с. 61 
Греческая площадь, 17, 
торговый ряд, 1804-1814, арх. Фраполли, 1988-1993, реставрация в составе музея-центра «Филики Этерия» с воссозданием первоначального портика, арх. В.А. Пилявский, Г.Д. Борин (архитектурно-реставрационный проект), арх. Д.И.Варбанец, инж. Бурко, Н.И. Ольховская (общестроительные работы)
Пилявский В. Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие. Одесса, 2010. - с. 31.

То есть, сам Пилявский участвовал в перестройке зданий под музей 

Северная площадь (в Северном форштадте); Александровская площадь (в  1817 г.), Греческий базар на площади (в 1822 г.), Александровская (Маюровская) площадь (в 1865 г.), Маюровская площадь (в 1874 г.), Александровский рынок (в 1868 г.), Александровская площадь (Греческий базар) (в 1875, 1901 г.), Александровская пл. (Греческая пл.) -1910(8); Александровская пл. (круглая); Александровская пл. (Греческий базар) - 1911(9); пл.К.Либкнехта - 1926(11); пл.Мартыновского - 28.1.1927(27); Греческая пл. -19.11.1941(28); 5.9.1946(27); пл.Мартыновского - 1950(34); Греческая пл. - 6.3.1993(27). 
В 1795 г. для торговли съестными припасами был устроен Вольный рынок (ныне Старый базар). Но роль главного рынка вначале играл Греческий базар (1-1908, с. 4).
В 1804-1814 гг. периметр Греческого базара застроили двухэтажными зданиями. С 1825 г. началось устроение проспекта, который, как и площадь от Греческой до Полицейской, был назван в честь императора Александра I.
" Распоряжение: Старый базар, который был расположен на самой грязной площади, переведен к Ботаническому саду, на обширное сухое место. Сверх того, открыт новый рынок на Александровской площади, близ Рибасовой улицы..."-14.11.1831(23).
По разрешению князя Воронцова от 4.1.1841 г. (ф.59, оп.2, д. 746) статский советник Маюров посередине Александровской площади построил круглое здание, которое разделило площадь на две части: круглую, на которой располагался водопой, и вторую - с Греческим базаром. Поэтому были адреса по Греческому базару, к которым относятся: полукруглое, здание (Дом книги -Я.М.) №№1,2 Ведде; круглое здание №№3,4 Моля; №№5,6 угол Полицейской -1884(6); 1901(15).

----------


## Скрытик

> Как это не к чему привязаться? А трамвайные линии?
> Как по мне - Греческая площадь.


  Скорее всего да, там еще рельсы сходятся.

----------


## Jorjic

> Как это не к чему привязаться? А трамвайные линии?
> Как по мне - Греческая площадь.


 На том сомнительном фото (см.линк), о котором идет речь, трамвайных линий не видно. 
А два фото в сообщении сомнения не вызывают, это мои собственные (вернее, моего отца) и подписанные еще в то время.

----------


## Antique

> Слева- на 100 процентов она. Фото не самые лучшие, но все же


 


> Скорее всего да, там еще рельсы сходятся.


 Произошла путаница ))) Неизвестное фото вот это - http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/0033_000.jpg

Но за сравнение спасибо, не знал, что это очень сильно переделанные ряды, предполагал, что это современная постройка "по мотивам".

----------


## OdGen

Похожие здания с колоннами были по обе стороны Греческого базара, а вернее сказать, их было четыре!
Смотрим карту

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Были эти фото?
*Перелет Чарльза Гилберта из Одессы в Константинополь в 1909 году* 



24 марта 1908 года в Одессе состоялось учредительное собрание членов первого в Российской империи Аэроклуба.Президентом его избрали командующего Одесским военным округом, генерала от кавалерии А. В. Каульбарса. Впоследствии, с 1910-го по 1918 год, этот пост занимал А. А. Анатра - известный в Одессе банкир, ставший в дальнейшем владельцем аэропланного завода. Клуб поставил перед собою цель всемерно содействовать развитию отечественной авиации и воздухоплаванию путем организации показательных полетов и лекций, проведения научных экспериментов, подготовки пилотов, оказания помощи изобретателям.

Летом 1908 года был приобретен воздушный шар «Россия». Первый его полет состоялся 29 июня 1908 года. На нем поднялись члены клуба капитан Н. И. Утешев и А. А. Ван дер Шкруф.

Так, что к ноябрю 1909 одесситам воздушный шар уже был не в диковинку.

На фото видна арка.Подскажите пожалуйста,что это за арка?

----------


## brassl

Нет. Таких не было. Спасибо. В какую папку их выставлять? Порт???
 (и подскажите адрес журнала, откуда они, надо ссылку поставить)

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Нет. Таких не было. Спасибо. В какую папку их выставлять? Порт???
>  (и подскажите адрес журнала, откуда они, надо ссылку поставить)


 О,точно,простите,вот:http://zalizyaka.livejournal.com/89816.html#cutid1

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Кстати про эту арку!
Не кажется ли вам что арка эта находилась возле входа в Александровский парк со стороны переулка Нахимова?

И арка эта,не тот ли это памятник что спрашивали в этой теме по поводу русско-турецкой войны?
Хотя возможно это Бульвар Искусств!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Кстати про эту арку!
> Не кажется ли вам что арка эта находилась возле входа в Александровский парк со стороны переулка Нахимова?
> Хотя возможно это Бульвар Искусств!


 Я считаю, что снимок сделан Софиевская,5-б / переулок Короленко. Хорошо просматривается Пересыпь.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я считаю, что снимок сделан Софиевская,5-б / переулок Короленко. Хорошо просматривается Пересыпь.


 Очень похоже. Но чтобы от такой глыбы не осталось никаких следов. Пусть не материальных, но хотя бы воспоминаний.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Очень похоже. Но чтобы от такой глыбы не осталось никаких следов. Пусть не материальных, но хотя бы воспоминаний.


 Согласен, но я смотрю на залив, а он мне напоминает вид именно с данной точки. А помните, несколько месяцев назад, возможно даже Вы, публиковали немного ниже этого места фото часовни? Ведь мы о ней тоже ничего ни знали.

----------


## Jorjic

> Согласен, но я смотрю на залив, а он мне напоминает вид именно с данной точки. А помните, несколько месяцев назад, возможно даже Вы, публиковали немного ниже этого места фото часовни? Ведь мы о ней тоже ничего ни знали.


 Если Вы имеете в виду часовню под Потемкинской лестницей, то упоминаний о ней и фотографий достаточно.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Если Вы имеете в виду часовню под Потемкинской лестницей, то упоминаний о ней и фотографий достаточно.


 Нет. Откройте фотогалерею, Софиевская улица, фото Швейцарская долина. Вид подходит.

----------


## nerazborchivo

народ, а ни у кого нет фотографий старых рыбных рядов на Привозе? у меня жена - жлоб, никак не могу ей объяснить за эти бараки...

----------


## brassl

Виды порта уже добавил в архив. А вот  как быть с шаром? Куда его???

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Виды порта уже добавил в архив. А вот  как быть с шаром? Куда его???


 А как Бульвар Искусств назывался до революции?
Вот фотка относящаяся к 1905году.Была такая?

Последнее фото подписано как:Russia - 20th century - Odessa - Soldiers and workers revolt (October 1905)
Жаль размер маленький.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, а кому что известно о фамилии Меендорф (Мейендорф)? вот нашел фото, вроде часть их дачи. В наш архив пока боюсь переливать, частные фото  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> А как Бульвар Искусств назывался до революции?


 Никак. Не было его. Комсомольский бульвар (он же - Искусств, он же - Жванецкого) появился на карте города в 60-х.

----------


## Паноптикум

Народ,  а кто то знает что то о доме по  канатной 97.   Он больше на особняк похож. примечателен странным лифтом грузовым. стоит по семинарской.


ЗЫ  очень нужна  старая фотка  круглого дома на Греческой ,  в фотоальбоме не вижу

----------


## victor.odessa

> ЗЫ  очень нужна  старая фотка  круглого дома на Греческой ,  в фотоальбоме не вижу


 Откройте стр,439.

----------


## brassl

Последние три фото в папке Греческая - круглый дом. Но частями.

----------


## Паноптикум

я наверно что то не добачаю http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=279&page=3 но там греческая 50...   и все фотки современные

----------


## Скрытик

> Никак. Не было его. Комсомольский бульвар (он же - Искусств, он же - Жванецкого) появился на карте города в 60-х.


  И до сих пор нет ни одного номера в адресе  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

для Паноптикум

Да ні, інший альбом. Ось тут  :smileflag: 
http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=57&page=3
І всі фото старі.

----------


## Jorjic

Вопросы к уважаемым участникам.
У меня есть фото не атрибутированное однозначно. Я считаю, что это Греческая площадь. Сама по себе жанровая сценка на мой взгляд интересна. Считаете ли нужным ее опубликование в альбоме?

И еще одно. Несколько дней назад на форуме появилась ссылка, по которой я нашел вот это фото

Мне кажется, что его стоит, с разрешения хозяина, разместить в альбоме. Многие уже не помнят о существовании этой статуи.

----------


## Паноптикум

спасибо :smileflag: 
 подскажите  а что это  раньше было на Канатной 83?  к фото нет подписи

----------


## brassl

Конечно надо!!!!!!
А кто хозяин фото? и нет ли лучшим качеством?

----------


## brassl

> спасибо
>  подскажите  а что это  раньше было на Канатной 83?  к фото нет подписи
> Вложение 2303535


 А есть подпись  :smileflag: 
Там в папке Канатная, два фото подряд по этому адресу, первое подписано (откройте фото, там все написано на фото)

----------


## Jorjic

> Конечно надо!!!!!!
> А кто хозяин фото? и нет ли лучшим качеством?


 Первое фото - мое. А второе у меня не хватило терпежу найти. Несколько дней назад была ссылка на сайт. Фамилия хозяина на букву "Г" - Грачев или что-то в этом роде.

----------


## malyutka_e

Грачикоfff Бориsss.... :smileflag: . Brassl в курсе.

----------


## Trs

Фото с киоском и ЗиС-155 - это Греческая площадь, на заднем плане - не так давно уничтоженный пожаром дом №28. Где-то было у меня его ещё допожарное фото, пока что нашёл только в уже разрушенном виде (обвалилась как раз та часть, что попала в кадр)

UPD: Вплоть до соотношения решётки на крайнем окне второго этажа - предполагаемое мной здание.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такое "историческое" событие в жизни нашего города.Не знаю, уместно ли это здесь, но попробую.
Те, кто давно живут на свете, может быть помнят, что был когда-то такой популярнейший эстрадный дуэт Тарапунька и Штепсель. Настоящую фамилию Тарапуньки я не помню, а Штепсель был простой одесский еврей Ефим Березин. Оказалось, что учился он (как и ваш покорный слуга) в 36-й школе и в 1955 году посетил со своим партнером родную школу. В то время еще не было кабинетного обучения, и помещения были закреплены за классами, а места в классе - за учениками. И вот оказалось, что мы с Фимой сидели за одной партой и любимый Учитель у нас был один и тот же. Я назову это имя - физик Григорий Александрович Зенкевич. На память от того визита у меня сохранилась фотография. Фимы на ней нет, а над нами возвышается Тарапунька.

----------


## Igor28

Сегодня в одной темке новостроя зацепился со счастливыми будущими новоселами. Оказывается люди даже слышать ничего не хотят о Втором Еврейском кладбище. Красиво восхищаются видом на парк (Артиллерийский). Попробовал возразить и напомнить, что там было до коммунистического государственного акта вандализма. Люди даже слышать не хотят. Вики рулит - а там черному по белому - Артилерийский парк. Вот так вот ребята, жаль но все таки мы ТЕРЯЕМ Одессу.



Понравились последние строки в этой статье




> "Невыразимо печальная дорога вела когда-то в Одессе от города к кладбищу"
> 
> С тех пор, когда Исааком Бабелем были написаны эти слова, скорбь многократно умножилась на этой дороге скорби!
> 
> Но известна страшная для нас формула: - *состояние кладбищ есть нравственное лицо общества!*


 Ребят, может у кого то есть фото синагоги, которая располагалась на кладбище? Хочется посмотреть на нее.

----------


## Shcoda

> Вот такое "историческое" событие в жизни нашего города.Не знаю, уместно ли это здесь, но попробую.
> Те, кто давно живут на свете, может быть помнят, что был когда-то такой популярнейший эстрадный дуэт Тарапунька и Штепсель. Настоящую фамилию Тарапуньки я не помню, а Штепсель был простой одесский еврей Ефим Березин.


 Ефим Березин и Юрий Тимошенко, замечательный был советский дуэт разговорного юмористического жанра!
Причем с эстрады Березин говорил на русском, а Тимошенко на суржике.
Последние годы жил в Израиле, скончался в июне 2004 года, похоронен на кладбище "Яркон" , недалеко от  Тель-Авива.

www.m-necropol.narod.ru/berezin.jpg

----------


## TrinCh

> Кстати, а вы знаете, кто мой аватар ? Объявляю конкурс предположений.


 предположу...  :smileflag:  
это художник?

----------


## Скрытик

> Вопросы к уважаемым участникам.
> У меня есть фото не атрибутированное однозначно. Я считаю, что это Греческая площадь. Сама по себе жанровая сценка на мой взгляд интересна. Считаете ли нужным ее опубликование в альбоме?
> 
> И еще одно. Несколько дней назад на форуме появилась ссылка, по которой я нашел вот это фото
> 
> Мне кажется, что его стоит, с разрешения хозяина, разместить в альбоме. Многие уже не помнят о существовании этой статуи.


 ИМХО обе достойны. Да, сейчас там другая статуя )))

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Sergey_L

Благодаря Миша КемпFF, который вчера выложил фото с воздушным шаром, нашел в том жж http://zalizyaka.livejournal.com/ по тегу Одесса несколько снимков 1943 года, там была ссылка на интереснейший (практически бездонный) немецкий архив. Несколько сотен фотографий по Одессе, в основном репортажные. Жаль, не много видов, но всё равно некоторые из них раритетные. Виды на город с моря, Воронцовский дворец, Дом Учёных, Оперный снаружи и внутри, порт, "толкучий рынок" (предположительно Староконка), конечная 20 трамвая, дамба, Нерубайское, дома у катакомб, рабочие... Обширнейший материал!! Крайне интересные кадры иногда попадаются.

----------


## Sergey_L



----------


## brassl

Огромное спасибо!!!
А можно ссылку, чтоб я в архиве подписал? Что б никто в случае чего не обиделся  :smileflag:

----------


## Sergey_L

Всё это находится здесь https://www2.landesarchiv-bw.de/ofs21/olf/struktur.php?bestand=20946&klassi=018.00476.%&anze  igeKlassi=018&letztesLimit=unbegrenzt&baumSuche=&s  tandort=
(внизу можно в поиске ввести  "Одесса", но там ещё есть по тегу "Bolshoi Fontan [Ukraine]" много изображений)

----------


## brassl

Вот как хорошо когда пополняем архив все вместе!!!!

----------


## nerazborchivo

повторюсь с вопросом относительно старых рыбных рядов на Привозе...

----------


## victor.odessa

> повторюсь с вопросом относительно старых рыбных рядов на Привозе...


 Если бы у кого то было - предоставили бы. А так все молчат, надеясь на помощь товарища.

----------


## Trs

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10172&pid=11195#  top_display_media

Это школа №26 на Старопортофранковской, 32.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ребят, может у кого то есть фото синагоги, которая располагалась на кладбище? Хочется посмотреть на нее.


 Про синагогу на кладбище не знаю, а вот такое нашел. Это из сборника "Еврейская Одесса", №5. Ростислав Александров. Право на имя. Там много фотографий, сделанных перед уничтожением кладбища.

----------


## malyutka_e

> предположу...  
> это художник?


 Почти :smileflag: . Это великий пианист, одессит  Рихтер,  Святослав Теофилович.

----------


## arkoh

> народ, а ни у кого нет фотографий старых рыбных рядов на Привозе? у меня жена - жлоб, никак не могу ей объяснить за эти бараки...


 http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod8.shtml
Последняя фотография в этой статье. Виден старый рыбный корпус Привоза.

----------


## TrinCh

> Почти. Это великий пианист, одессит  Рихтер  Святослав Теофилович.


 вот помню где-то видел это фото. а где не помню )
и ассоциация с фото в голове - Рерих... Рихтер... Рерих... Рихтер.
дай думаю спрошу про художника  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

И опять Греческая площадь. Для антуража могу сообщить, что исходное фото было напечатано контактным способом с фотопластинки.

----------


## victor.odessa

> вот помню где-то видел это фото. а где не помню )
> и ассоциация с фото в голове - Рерих... Рихтер... Рерих... Рихтер.
> дай думаю спрошу про художника


 Да бросьте Вы этих глупостей, тут куда не ткни всюду на одессита попадёшь. Рерих, Рихтер, Рихтер, Рерих, лишь бы был здоров и прославлял Одессу.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_043_000.jpg
выскажу предположение, что это Прохоровская.
 хотя нет, - узковато...

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Добрый вечер!Скажите пожалуйста,была ли эта фотка?:Не  Садовая ли это угол Торговая?
Взято тут:http://news.onu.edu.ua/rus/history

----------


## victor.odessa

[QUOTE=Миша КемпFF;18439302]Добрый вечер!Скажите пожалуйста,была ли эта фотка?:Не  Садовая ли это угол Торговая?
Сравните.
Вложение 2307299

----------


## Jorjic

> Добрый вечер!Скажите пожалуйста,была ли эта фотка?:Не  Садовая ли это угол Торговая?
> Взято тут:http://news.onu.edu.ua/rus/history


 Думаю, даже почти уверен, что Вы не ошиблись. Особенно меня убеждает левая часть кадра.

----------


## arkoh

Насчет Греческой площади. Там когда-то было две трамвайные станции. Та что со стороны Дерибасовской сохранялась до недавнего времени и служила трамвайной, а затем троллейбусной конечной. С противоположной строны площади станция исчезла в шестидесятых годах с переходом на троллейбус.
Я нигде не могу найти фото этой станции, может кто имеет или ссылочку даст?

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Думаю, даже почти уверен, что Вы не ошиблись. Особенно меня убеждает левая часть кадра.


 Да,я тоже так думаю.
А вот еще одна фотография!
Яхта "Штандарт" в Одессе.

----------


## Jorjic

> Яхта "Штандарт" в Одессе.


 Открытка с этой яхтой довольно распространенная, а фото вижу впервые. Очень интересно.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Была ли такая фотография :Строительство фуникулера"?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Была ли такая фотография :Строительство фуникулера"?


  Когда у нас была историко-архивная практика на третьем курсе, то работая в архиве на Пушкинской, мне попались материалы о строительстве грузового подъёмника на Софиевском спуске, но русско-японская война помешала этому строительству. В казне не было денег.

----------


## Паноптикум

Может у  кого то завалялись фотки дворика на Польской 5, в котором снималась Ликвидация?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Может у  кого то завалялись фотки дворика на Польской 5, в котором снималась Ликвидация?


 Даю два фото, а остальные на Польской,5.
Вложение 2307762Вложение 2307764

----------


## Паноптикум

спасииииибо!

----------


## Jorjic

> Может у  кого то завалялись фотки дворика на Польской 5, в котором снималась Ликвидация?


 Вы так отстали от жизни, что мне даже неудобно. Нет такой улицы в Одессе. А "фотки" таки еще пока валяются, поискать надо.

----------


## Паноптикум

Для  меня она была и будет польской и не важно что кому то там захотелось ее переименовать.

----------


## Igor28

> Про синагогу на кладбище не знаю, а вот такое нашел. Это из сборника "Еврейская Одесса", №5. Ростислав Александров. Право на имя. Там много фотографий, сделанных перед уничтожением кладбища.


 Вот спасибо! Обязательно почитаю сборник. 

Хотя странно, ведь кладбище снесли в 80х (не так давно по историческим меркам), а фото мало в инете.

----------


## Pumik

> Вы так отстали от жизни, что мне даже неудобно. Нет такой улицы в Одессе. А "фотки" таки еще пока валяются, поискать надо.


 улица Польская осталась, только кусочек от Дерибасовской до Бунина - ул. Качиньского, а остальная часть как и была Польская.

----------


## mlch

> Вот спасибо! Обязательно почитаю сборник. 
> 
> Хотя странно, ведь кладбище снесли *в 80х* (не так давно по историческим меркам), а фото мало в инете.


 Во второй половине 70-х. (Точно помню, что весной 1979 я там на студенческом субботнике сажал деревья нынешнего "парка") Хотя сути дела это не меняет.

----------


## Jorjic

> улица Польская осталась, только кусочек от Дерибасовской до Бунина - ул. Качиньского, а остальная часть как и была Польская.


 Я знаю, это я в порядке горького иронии. А по сути Паноптикум права - была есть и будет Польской.

----------


## Igor28

> Во второй половине 70-х. (Точно помню, что весной 1979 я там на студенческом субботнике сажал деревья нынешнего "парка") Хотя сути дела это не меняет.


 Я сначала читал, что начали все это в 78м. Потом прочитал, что окончательно развалили в 84м. Поэтому так и написал )))) Но действительно сути не меняет.

----------


## Pumik

> Во второй половине 70-х. (Точно помню, что весной 1979 я там на студенческом субботнике сажал деревья нынешнего "парка") Хотя сути дела это не меняет.


 мне скоро штраф выпишут за эту ссылку), только тема про 2-е еврейское всплывает я ее привожу http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod7.shtml Штерн Лев Иосифович "Из воспоминаний об Одессе - 7"

----------


## mlch

> Я сначала читал, что начали все это в 78м. Потом прочитал, что окончательно развалили в 84м. Поэтому так и написал )))) Но действительно сути не меняет.


 До 84-го оставалась на своем месте только братская могила жертв погрома и памятник на ней.  В правой части участка, метрах в 50-80-ти от Люстдорфской дороги.
Все остальное было снесено бульдозерами в 77-78.

----------


## Igor28

> До 84-го оставалась на своем месте только братская могила жертв погрома и памятник на ней.  В правой части участка, метрах в 50-80-ти от Водопроводной.
> Все остальное было снесено бульдозерами в 77-78.


 Спасибо за инфо!!! )))

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Jorjic

> мне скоро штраф выпишут за эту ссылку), только тема про 2-е еврейское всплывает я ее привожу http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod7.shtml Штерн Лев Иосифович "Из воспоминаний об Одессе - 7"


 А я только собрался выложить это объявление.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_000ypka3.jpeg
Греческая 30

----------


## Antique

> мне скоро штраф выпишут за эту ссылку), только тема про 2-е еврейское всплывает я ее привожу http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod7.shtml Штерн Лев Иосифович "Из воспоминаний об Одессе - 7"


 А что это за бирюзовое здание справа? Оно относится к кладбищу? И прада ли, что постройка с колоннами слева - это бывший вход. Кажется Нетребский писал, что это остатки синагоги.

----------


## SaMoVar

Это начало ограды получается... Здания скорее всего использовались работниками кладбища. По карте 2 квартальчика построек получается.

----------


## Jorjic

> А что это за бирюзовое здание справа? Оно относится к кладбищу? И прада ли, что постройка с колоннами слева - это бывший вход. Кажется Нетребский писал, что это остатки синагоги.


 Я всегда считал (уж не помню откуда эти сведения), что это остатки входа. Думаю, что здание - это уже более поздняя постройка, не имеющая отношения к кладбищу.

----------


## SaMoVar

Остатки входа - потому что так это место описал Нетребский (кажется). Оттуда все называют это входом.
Я попробую уточнить.

----------


## Pumik

> Я всегда считал (уж не помню откуда эти сведения), что это остатки входа. Думаю, что здание - это уже более поздняя постройка, не имеющая отношения к кладбищу.


 Вот в теме тройку лет назад это обсуждалось, как по мне, то оттуда и повелось)
Тогда же вспоминали про камень в Артеллерийском парке с надписью "Шолом", не помню, кажется, victor.odessa писал про мемориал. Таки это мемориальный памятник.
В соответствии с решением Одесского горсовета от 30.11.2006 года №590-V «Про утверждение концепции развития парков на территории города Одессы», решением Одесского городского совета №1164-V от 05.04.07 г. части зеленой зоны (бывшее Второе еврейское кладбище), расположенной в г. Одессе на углу Люстдорфской дороги и ул. Артиллерийской, предоставлен статус Мемориального парка.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.russian-bazaar.com/Article.aspx?ArticleID=3177
Вот статья про камень на втором Еврейском. И не только об этом.

----------


## Antique

> Остатки входа - потому что так это место описал Нетребский (кажется). Оттуда все называют это входом.
> Я попробую уточнить.


 В Ауре Молдованки ч.1 у Нетребского: "...но молитвенный дом на Водопроводной, 11 сохранился и используется под жильё".

----------


## Pumik

> А что это за бирюзовое здание справа? Оно относится к кладбищу? И прада ли, что постройка с колоннами слева - это бывший вход. Кажется Нетребский писал, что это остатки синагоги.


 


> Остатки входа - потому что так это место описал Нетребский (кажется). Оттуда все называют это входом.
> Я попробую уточнить.


 не, я ничего не хочу сказать, но 
"На углу Водопроводной и Высокого переулка, где сегодня детсад и школа №79, находилось старейшее еврейское кладбище-ровесник Одессы(первые захоронения датированные 1792 годом) В 30-е годы власти снесли кладбище, но молитвенный дом на Водопроводной 11, сохранился и сейчас используется под жилье".  Аура Молдаванки, книга 1, с 111.
"первые захоронения на еврейском участке кладбища известны от 1792 года С.Пэн.Еврейская старина в Одессе. Одесса,1903" "Переправа через Стикс", А.Дорошенко, стр.36
про вход я встречала только на форуме, этой версии и придерживаюсь.

----------


## Antique

> про вход я встречала только на форуме, этой версии и придерживаюсь.


 Про молитвенный дом я тоже где-то в интернете читал, кажется на нашем форуме. Это ещё до выхода книги было.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вокруг кладбищ строили в основном богадельни. 
11 номер не нашёл. Видимо это дом за оградой.
Вот что у меня с дубльгисом получилось.. Магометанское кладбище - это как раз стадион Краяна.
http://clip2net.com/s/NAea

----------


## Antique

> 11 номер не нашёл. Видимо это дом за оградой.


 9-й номер - зелёное здание. Школа - 13-й. вроде бы между ними, кроме этой постройки с колоннами, никаких дворов нет.

----------


## Pumik

> Вокруг кладбищ строили в основном богадельни. 
> 11 номер не нашёл. Видимо это дом за оградой.
> Вот что у меня с дубльгисом получилось.. Магометанское кладбище - это как раз стадион Краяна.
> http://clip2net.com/s/NAea


 "К концу века это кладбище стало благоустроенным и зеленым парком, в нем были устроенны 3 бассейна с днестровской водой, вдоль кладбищенских стен размещались красивые и уютные богадельни".
"части кладбищенской территории стали зоопарком, стадионом и выходящей на Водопроводную улицу школой, стоящей на еврейских могилах" Переправа через Стикс

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот в теме тройку лет назад это обсуждалось, как по мне, то оттуда и повелось)
> Тогда же вспоминали про камень в Артеллерийском парке с надписью "Шолом", не помню, кажется, victor.odessa писал про мемориал. Таки это мемориальный памятник.


 Совершенно верно. Мы вели переписку с Пушкиным. Я не мог указать точное место размещения камня, а тратить выходной день с выездом на местность не было желания.
Лет 7 т.н была очередная прогулка с В.П.Нетребским по Водопроводной улице, вот тогда он и показал нам этот камень, а по поводу обсуждаемого объекта по Водопроводной,11, было сказано, что это сохранившиеся ворота старого еврейского кладбища, а примыкающее к нему здание - помещение, где омывали покойников (это не бирюзовое здание, а одноэтажное, стоящее рядом).

----------


## Jorjic

> Насчет Греческой площади. Там когда-то было две трамвайные станции. Та что со стороны Дерибасовской сохранялась до недавнего времени и служила трамвайной, а затем троллейбусной конечной. С противоположной строны площади станция исчезла в шестидесятых годах с переходом на троллейбус.
> Я нигде не могу найти фото этой станции, может кто имеет или ссылочку даст?


 Я сразу не ответил, но сейчас, позвонив некоторым оставшимся еще на этом свете, решил все-таки написать. Откуда у Вас сведения об этой второй станции. У меня очень много фотографий (моих и моего отца) Греческой площади разного времени. Я жил и живу сейчас совсем недалеко от нее. С этой площади я, еще будучи ребенком, ездил с родителями на 17-м трамвае в Аркадию или в институт Филатова, где после войны и почти до конца жизни работала моя мама. Никаких ассоциаций упоминание второй трамвайной станции на Греческой у меня не вызывает. И, как я сегодня выяснил, не только у меня. В интернете я нашел об этом упоминание только у Штерна. У него очень интересные воспоминания, но иногда меня поражает его память, тем более, что он лет на 7 младше меня.
Буду очень признателен, если Вы сообщите мне еще какие-нибудь упоминания об этом.

----------


## Good++++

> Я сразу не ответил, но сейчас, позвонив некоторым оставшимся еще на этом свете, решил все-таки написать. Откуда у Вас сведения об этой второй станции. У меня очень много фотографий (моих и моего отца) Греческой площади разного времени. Я жил и живу сейчас совсем недалеко от нее. С этой площади я, еще будучи ребенком, ездил с родителями на 17-м трамвае в Аркадию или в институт Филатова, где после войны и почти до конца жизни работала моя мама. Никаких ассоциаций упоминание второй трамвайной станции на Греческой у меня не вызывает. И, как я сегодня выяснил, не только у меня. В интернете я нашел об этом упоминание только у Штерна. У него очень интересные воспоминания, но иногда меня поражает его память, тем более, что он лет на 7 младше меня.
> Буду очень признателен, если Вы сообщите мне еще какие-нибудь упоминания об этом.


  Я спросил у матери, которая гораздо старше Вас, и она подтвердила, что на Греческой пл. была вторая станция, когда еще не было ресторана "Киев"

----------


## Jorjic

> Я спросил у матери, которая гораздо старше Вас, и она подтвердила, что на Греческой пл. была вторая станция, когда еще не было ресторана "Киев"


 Это очень серьезное свидетельство. Спасибо. 
Когда был построен "Киев", я точно припомнить не могу. Думаю, что все же станция существовала не позже 50-х.
Здоровья Вашей маме!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я сразу не ответил, но сейчас, позвонив некоторым оставшимся еще на этом свете, решил все-таки написать. Откуда у Вас сведения об этой второй станции. У меня очень много фотографий (моих и моего отца) Греческой площади разного времени. Я жил и живу сейчас совсем недалеко от нее. С этой площади я, еще будучи ребенком, ездил с родителями на 17-м трамвае в Аркадию или в институт Филатова, где после войны и почти до конца жизни работала моя мама. Никаких ассоциаций упоминание второй трамвайной станции на Греческой у меня не вызывает. И, как я сегодня выяснил, не только у меня. В интернете я нашел об этом упоминание только у Штерна. У него очень интересные воспоминания, но иногда меня поражает его память, тем более, что он лет на 7 младше меня.
> Буду очень признателен, если Вы сообщите мне еще какие-нибудь упоминания об этом.


 Посмотрите на  немецкую аэрофотосъемку 1941 года. На ней видно строение, похожее на остановку. Слева видны руины, на месте которых, на съемке 1944 года уже стоит здание, а остановки уже нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Посмотрите на  немецкую аэрофотосъемку 1941 года. На ней видно строение, похожее на остановку. Слева видны руины, на месте которых, на съемке 1944 года уже стоит здание, а остановки уже нет.


 Спасибо. Но 41-й год я помню, мягко говоря, смутно, что не удивительно.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это просто фотофакт. :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

14.08.1941.

----------


## malyutka_e

Значит, мое фото 44-го года. Т.е. все наоборот. :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

вроде такой фотографии еще не было...

----------


## brassl

Уже положил в архив. Спасибо.

----------


## arkoh

> У меня очень много фотографий (моих и моего отца) Греческой площади разного времени. Я жил и живу сейчас совсем недалеко от нее. С этой площади я, еще будучи ребенком, ездил с родителями на 17-м трамвае в Аркадию или в институт Филатова, где после войны и почти до конца жизни работала моя мама. упоминания об этом.


 Ну, как будто-то была станция!
Хочется фото увидеть. Что помню я, так это то, что на фронтоне  станции была надпись 1924 - очевидно год постройки. А две их было потому, что на одной сходили ( той что у Дерибасовской), а на другой садились. Это касалось 17-го в Аркадию, потому как конечная остановка, а для 23-го обе станции были обычными (проходными) остановками- садились и сходили.

Действительно, теперь я вспомнил, что станция исчезла раньше, чем трамваи, при стрительстве р-на Киев в самом начале 60-х.

----------


## Лысый0

> Ну, как будто-то была станция!
> Хочется фото увидеть. Что помню я, так это то, что на фронтоне  станции была надпись 1924 - очевидно год постройки. А две их было потому, что на одной сходили ( той что у Дерибасовской), а на другой садились. Это касалось 17-го в Аркадию, потому как конечная остановка, а для 23-го обе станции были обычными (проходными) остановками- садились и сходили.
> 
> Действительно, теперь я вспомнил, что станция исчезла раньше, чем трамваи, при стрительстве р-на Киев в самом начале 60-х.


 Проходными были для первого трамвая, а 17 и 23 - конечные. Но в натуре эту остановку не помню. Автовокзал в углу за "Спартаком" помню.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## OdGen

> Нет. Таких не было. Спасибо. В какую папку их выставлять? Порт???
>  (и подскажите адрес журнала, откуда они, надо ссылку поставить)


 Эти фото продавались на американском аукционе ebay а марте 2008 г.

----------


## OdGen

> Я считаю, что снимок сделан Софиевская,5-б / переулок Короленко. Хорошо просматривается Пересыпь.


 Именно там. Огромный участок на ул. Софиевской, 5 был приобретен Г.Г. Маразли вместе с дворцом и постройками, дворец в 1892 г. он подарил городу под музей (не в 1889 г., как ошибочно считают наши историки), но при этом, остался владельцем земли и на Софиевской и на склонах вплоть до ул. Приморской, где впоследствии построил ряд приютов и т.д. и также подарил их городу. После смерти Маразли участок унаследовал его племянник полковник А.С. Сафонов, который являясь активным членом одесского аэроклуба, созданного в 1908 г., устраивал с площадки за дворцом (художественный музей) запуск воздушных шаров.
 В том же 1908 г. комитетом Аэро-клуба был приобретен в Париже воздушный шар объемом 1500 кубических метров газа, который в июне был доставлен в Одессе. Как сообщал издаваемый в Одессе журнал «Спорт и наука» за июнь 1908 г., _«полет будет совершен с места Аэро-Клуба, предоставленного клубу г. Сафоновым (Софиевская ул.), где уже проложены 4 трубы по 2 1/2; дюйма каждая. С помощью этих труб шар будет надуваться …» ._

----------


## OdGen

> Ребята, а кому что известно о фамилии Меендорф (Мейендорф)? вот нашел фото, вроде часть их дачи. В наш архив пока боюсь переливать, частные фото


 Были бароны фон Мейендорф. В 2006 году в газете "Вечерняя Одессы" был опубликован большой цикл статей Олега Губаря под названием "Милая баронесса" и посвященным баронессе Марии Федоровне Мейендорф. Можно много о них написать, но постараюсь быть краток. Это очень большая семья, проживали в Одессе в XIX-XX веке. Их дом находился на ул. Маразлиевской, 2, на фасаде сохранился их вензель "М". Дача их находилась на большом Фонтане, где-то в районе 12-13 Фонтана. Вот биография "одесского" барона Мейендорфа из книги "Пажи за 185 лет" 

Глава семьи скончался в Одессе в 1919 году, а его супруга, баронесса Мария Васильевна Мейендорф, урожд. графиня Олсуфьева (в приведенной мною биографии ошибочно названа Екатериной), скончалась 25 апреля 1920 г. в Одессе в возрасте 79 лет. Отпевание состоялось в Воскресенской церкви, похоронена 25 апреля в монастыре.

----------


## OdGen

> Народ,  а кто то знает что то о доме по  канатной 97.   Он больше на особняк похож. примечателен странным лифтом грузовым. стоит по семинарской.


 Относительно этого дома 14 февраля сего года я отвечал в теме "История и современность Одессы. фотозагадки" сообщение №20349 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506&page=1018

Кстати, не так давно, в конце декабря, я Вам в личные бросал ответ по какому-то одесскому дому, вопрос по которому Вы задавали несколько лет назад, а я нашел, просматривая ту же тему о фотозагадках с самого начала. Ответа от Вас не получил. Вот такие дела.

----------


## OdGen

> Сегодня в одной темке новостроя зацепился со счастливыми будущими новоселами. Оказывается люди даже слышать ничего не хотят о Втором Еврейском кладбище. Красиво восхищаются видом на парк (Артиллерийский). Попробовал возразить и напомнить, что там было до коммунистического государственного акта вандализма. Люди даже слышать не хотят. Вики рулит - а там черному по белому - Артилерийский парк. Вот так вот ребята, жаль но все таки мы ТЕРЯЕМ Одессу.
> ...
> Понравились последние строки в этой статье


 Увы, увы. Постройка на (близ) кладбищах стало обычным делом. За примерами далеко ходить не нужно. И насчет "слышать не хотят" Вы тоже правы.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Добрый вечер,были такие фотографии?






Еще одну интересную страницу нашел:
*Старинные указатели номеров домов Одессы.*
http://yangur.livejournal.com/43206.html

----------


## Igor28

Первую фотку не видел. При первом взгляде даже не сообразил, как Пушкин повернут ))))

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Вот такое:




У причала Одесского Морского Вокзала, 1981 год. 


Дизель-электроход "Россия". Одесса, Морской Вокзал, примерно 3 мая 1976 года.
За "Россией" у причала стоит НИС "Космонавт Владимир Комаров".

----------


## Trs

с odessatrolley.com?

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> с odessatrolley.com?


 Не-а!С вот этого:
http://www.kruiznik.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=125

----------


## Trs

Действительно, ведь это не катера,а круизные суда. Запамятовал я.

----------


## arkoh

> Проходными были для первого трамвая, а 17 и 23 - конечные. Но в натуре эту остановку не помню. Автовокзал в углу за "Спартаком" помню.


 Нет, Вы ошибаетесь. 23-й ходил от Куликова поля по Канатной, Греческой, через Греческую пл., опять по Греческой ул. далее по Преображенской, Садовой, мимо Нового базара ( подробности можно проверить здесь http://odessatrolley.com/Maps_Historic/H23a.htm)

----------


## brassl

> Первую фотку не видел. При первом взгляде даже не сообразил, как Пушкин повернут ))))


  А в архиве есть  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

В разделе Место нахождения не знаю, подскажите, есть это фото. Подсказываю - это зоопарк. У меня есть точно такая, но со мной.
Вложение 2316700

----------


## Лысый0

> Нет, Вы ошибаетесь. 23-й ходил от Куликова поля по Канатной, Греческой, через Греческую пл., опять по Греческой ул. далее по Преображенской, Садовой, мимо Нового базара ( подробности можно проверить здесь http://odessatrolley.com/Maps_Historic/H23a.htm)


 Стоп!. А 1-й?

----------


## brassl

Я немного запутался. 
Новощепной ряд (ЗООПАРК) это ж по старым картам Привозная площадь. Да?
Зоопарк на месте кладбища, кладбище у нас привязано в архиве к концу Преображенской. Как выложить, в какую папку, что б других не запутать ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

С Куликова поля по Ришельевской, Ланжероновской, Щепкина, Пастера на Херсонский сквер. С 1951 - через Греческую вместо снятой Ланжероновской. В 1964 закрыт.

----------


## arkoh

> Стоп!. А 1-й?


 Маршрут 1-го несколько раз менялся. До 1951г: от ж.д.вокзала по Ришельевской , Ланжероновской ,Гаваной, Малому п-ку, Елисаветинской, Торговой, Херсонской. После снятия путей по Ланжероновской, с Решильевской сворачивал на Греческую и через Греческую пл. выходил на Преображенскую и далее по маршруту. После 1957 г ( троллейбус по Ришельевской) от вокзала по Канатной ,Греческой и далее по маршруту.

----------


## Лысый0

> Маршрут 1-го несколько раз менялся. До 1951г: от ж.д.вокзала по Ришельевской , Ланжероновской ,Гаваной, Малому п-ку, Елисаветинской, Торговой, Херсонской. После снятия путей по Ланжероновской, с Решильевской сворачивал на Греческую и через Греческую пл. выходил на Преображенскую и далее по маршруту. После 1957 г ( троллейбус по Ришельевской) от вокзала по Канатной ,Греческой и далее по маршруту.


 Ну вот видите... спасибо... жил (ездил) при всех этих сообщениях  :smileflag: . Не жил при довоенном от Приморской по Военному вверх - если не затруднит, какой №... (а 1-й еще и по Садовой ходил...)

----------


## mlch

> Первую фотку не видел. При первом взгляде даже не сообразил, как Пушкин повернут ))))


 А как он повернут? 
Как поставили, так и стоит по сей день.  :smileflag: 
Деревьев просто не было внизу. Вот и выглядит непривычно.

----------


## arkoh

> Ну вот видите... спасибо... жил (ездил) при всех этих сообщениях . Не жил при довоенном от Приморской по Военному вверх - если не затруднит, какой №... (а 1-й еще и по Садовой ходил...)


 1. 1-й по Садовой не ходил никогда.

2. по Военному сп. 22а, но это было до 17-го года

----------


## Trs

И 33 ещё.

А на мосту сохранился кронштейн трамвайной растяжки, каждый день его наблюдаю.

----------


## arkoh

> И 33 ещё.
> 
> А на мосту сохранился кронштейн трамвайной растяжки, каждый день его наблюдаю.


 33-й, насколько я знаю, просуществовал менее года в двадцатых годах.

какой мост имеется ввиду?

----------


## Trs

Сабанеев, конечно же. На Тещином мосту их и быть не может.

* речь идёт об опорах моста

----------


## Igor28

> А в архиве есть


 Так я темку эту великолепную только пару дней как нашел... ))) А ссылочку на архив только вчера  )) Теперь буду посильно помогать.

----------


## Igor28

> А как он повернут? 
> Как поставили, так и стоит по сей день. 
> Деревьев просто не было внизу. Вот и выглядит непривычно.


 Так да.. это и смутило. необычный фон. Вот я поначалу и не сориентировался )))

----------


## arkoh

> Сабанеев, конечно же. На Тещином мосту их и быть не может.
> 
> * речь идёт об опорах моста


   так не на мосту, а под мостом. Тогда понятно.

----------


## Trs

И не под мостом. Сейчас картинку нарисую.

Наблюдатель стоит спиной к Малому переулку. http://i041.radikal.ru/1102/3b/a1597e879e75.jpg - место расположения искомой детали выделено красным. Я не знаю как называется правильно боковина моста, но крепёж растяжки находится на ней, над аркой, в которую сейчас входит тротуар.

----------


## brassl

> Так я темку эту великолепную только пару дней как нашел... ))) А ссылочку на архив только вчера  )) Теперь буду посильно помогать.


 Помощи всегда рады.

----------


## arkoh

> И не под мостом. Сейчас картинку нарисую.
> 
> Наблюдатель стоит спиной к Малому переулку. http://i041.radikal.ru/1102/3b/a1597e879e75.jpg - место расположения искомой детали выделено красным. Я не знаю как называется правильно боковина моста, но крепёж растяжки находится на ней, над аркой, в которую сейчас входит тротуар.


 спасибо , понял

----------


## Лысый0

> 33-й, насколько я знаю, просуществовал менее года в двадцатых годах.
> 
> какой мост имеется ввиду?


 Из воспоминаний Л.Х. Калустяна он добирался в Универ от Армянского пер. на трамвае по Военному, и как это? (30-е).

----------


## victor.odessa

Не вероятно, но факт. Эти две фотографии сделаны разными людьми 50 лет т.н. в одном и том же месте, один и тот же экипаж, почти один ракурс.

Вложение 2317572 Вложение 2317575

----------


## mlch

Давно интересовало, осталось ли что-то от этих сооружений:


Прошлой осенью, наконец разобрался. Осталось. Но мало что.
Вот что осталось от подпорной стены и лестницы к пляжу.

----------


## Antique

> Давно интересовало, осталось ли что-то от этих сооружений:
> Прошлой осенью, наконец разобрался. Осталось. Но мало что.
> Вот что осталось от подпорной стены и лестницы к пляжу.


 Спасибо, когда был там и мысль не пришла в голову, что что-то могло остаться.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_317008.jpg
да это же фото сделано с Кирхи! нижний край угол Петра Великого и Новосельского, виден купол цирка...

----------


## malyutka_e

Ссылка не работает.

----------


## Семирек

Проект памятника Екатерине II



Малый Фонтан

----------


## polvnic

> Из воспоминаний Л.Х. Калустяна он добирался в Универ от Армянского пер. на трамвае по Военному, и как это? (30-е).


 Моя мама рассказывала, что ездила на работу в портовый холодильник на трамвае в 32-33 годах.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

*О воздушном шаре!*
Таки да,полет на воздушном шаре осуществлялся с Софиевской.Сегодня сфоткал в переулке дом и собственно убедился :smileflag: 





И даже одно из зданий(которое есть на старинном фото) внизу на Приморской, сохранилось.




Единственно что жаль,так это то что я не обнаружил останков арки,а ведь она довольно большая была.

----------


## OdGen

28.02.2011 

В Одессе разрешили надстройку мансард
Заказчиком работ по переоборудованию чердаков в исторической части Одессы в мансардные этажи и по надстройке мансард определен исполнительный комитет Одесского городского совета. 

Такое решение депутаты приняли на сегодняшней сессии, утвердив соответствующий проект решения, передает корреспондент информационного агентства «Вікна-Одеса». «Всем понятен вопрос. Утвердить это решение нужно, чтобы мы могли двигаться в направлении программы «Мансарды Одессы», — отметил мэр города Алексей Костусев.
далее здесь

----------


## Good++++

> 28.02.2011 
> 
> В Одессе разрешили надстройку мансард
> Заказчиком работ по переоборудованию чердаков в исторической части Одессы в мансардные этажи и по надстройке мансард определен исполнительный комитет Одесского городского совета. 
> 
> Такое решение депутаты приняли на сегодняшней сессии, утвердив соответствующий проект решения, передает корреспондент информационного агентства «Вікна-Одеса». «Всем понятен вопрос. Утвердить это решение нужно, чтобы мы могли двигаться в направлении программы «Мансарды Одессы», — отметил мэр города Алексей Костусев.
> далее здесь


 А может поэтому Костусев приостановил реставрацию фасадов? Ларчик просто открывается?

----------


## Antique

Вот что нас ждёт:

Мансарда размером с дом


На доме Аудерского, оказывается тоже устроили мансарду.

На Маразлиевской 10 в усадьбе Котляревских - трёхэтажная надстройка.

----------


## malyutka_e

Из старой газеты.

Беспорядки

ОДЕССА, 12 февраля. Сегодня, в 2 часа ночи, во время обыска в доме Штернберга по Трехугольному переулку, анархисты произвели ряд выстрелов в явившуюся полицию, тяжело ранив дворника, его жену и околоточного надзирателя.
Анархисты, располагая оружием и бомбами, спрятались на чердаке. Для задержания их было вызвано войско, с прибытием которого началась усиленная перестрелка. Анархисты бросили с чердака две бомбы, разорвавшиеся на улице, но не причинившие никакого вреда. Залпами, направленными с крыши дома, убито трое из анархистов, двое задержаны. 
Случай произвел сильное впечатление в городе.

----------


## malyutka_e

К событиям 1905 года.

ОДЕССА, 21,Х, 1905. Беспорядки принимают грандиозные, угрожающие размеры, сопровождающиеся убийствами, поранениями, насилием, нападениями на мирных жителей и бесконечными грабежами. <...> Громадные толпы хулиганов, усиленные жителями с окраин, отбросами, портовыми босяками, вооруженными ломами, дубинами и кольями с железными концами, двигаются по улицам группами, разрушая и грабя все на пути,
ОДЕССА, 22,Х, 1905. Ночью во многих местах продолжалась еще усиленная перестрелка. С утра в центре города замечается некоторое успокоение. На окраинах убийства и грабежи населения продолжаются. Все закрыто. Газеты не выходят.
За последние сутки вновь множество убитых.
ОДЕССА, 25,Х, 1905. Сделаны более или менее точные подсчеты жертв черных октябрьских дней Одессы. Результат подсчета получился ужасный. Всех убитых за четыре дня свыше 1100 человек, раненых, изувеченных и искалеченных - до 3000. Второй день беспрерывно идут похороны евреев. Хоронят в братских могилах по 35 человек.

----------


## Одесский связной

> Из старой газеты.
> 
> Беспорядки
> 
> ОДЕССА, 12 февраля. Сегодня, в 2 часа ночи, во время обыска в доме Штернберга по Трехугольному переулку, анархисты произвели ряд выстрелов в явившуюся полицию, тяжело ранив дворника, его жену и околоточного надзирателя.
> Анархисты, располагая оружием и бомбами, спрятались на чердаке. Для задержания их было вызвано войско, с прибытием которого началась усиленная перестрелка. Анархисты бросили с чердака две бомбы, разорвавшиеся на улице, но не причинившие никакого вреда. Залпами, направленными с крыши дома, убито трое из анархистов, двое задержаны. 
> Случай произвел сильное впечатление в городе.


 Это Вы к чему?-Пора готовиться?

----------


## malyutka_e

Для общего развития :smileflag: .

----------


## brassl

> Ссылка не работает.


  А я уже закинул в Дворянскую, потому и не работает

----------


## Скрытик

У нас нынче анархисты дорожным движением руководят, половина светофоров в городе уже выключили, даже бомбы не нужны

----------


## Горжетка

> У нас нынче анархисты дорожным движением руководят, половина светофоров в городе уже выключили, даже бомбы не нужны


 Я не знаю анархист или пессимист,не,скорее приколист на заболотного/днепр светофоры устанавливал.Чтобы в город повернуть как по минному полю:получится не получится...

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Знаете,а я уже начал было как-то забывать,свои детские воспоминания об Одессе.О той-Советской Одессе.А наткнулся на один сайт и прям снова вспомнилось что когда-то по акватории,заходя практически на каждый пляж,сновали катера,что в Очаков ходили "стрелы".Что на Дерибасовской летом,было не протолкнуться :smileflag: 





Есть там фото и уничтожения еврейского кладбища.







Вот сайт: http://www.diary.ru/~chat-de-mer/?tag=46171

----------


## Jorjic

Здесь четыре фото одного двора, сделанные на протяжении примерно 100 лет - в начале прошлого века, в конце 50-х и сегодня. Двор на Новосельской, 43. Там жили близкие друзья моих родителей, поэтому получилась такая длинная цепочка.
На последнем фото, на балконе второго этажа просматривается дама. Она родилась в этом дворе, и мои фото ее очень обрадовали.

----------


## Good++++

> Здесь четыре фото одного двора, сделанные на протяжении примерно 100 лет - в начале прошлого века, в конце 50-х и сегодня. Двор на Новосельской, 43. Там жили близкие друзья моих родителей, поэтому получилась такая длинная цепочка.
> На последнем фото, на балконе второго этажа просматривается дама. Она родилась в этом дворе, и мои фото ее очень обрадовали.


 Ничего не видно:



> Превышен период неактивности пользователя в Зоне редактирования.
> В целях безопасности сессия завершена.
> Для продолжения необходимо снова пройти авторизацию.

----------


## Antique

> Что на Дерибасовской летом,было не протолкнуться


 Так по Дерибасовской раньше автомобили ездили.




> Ничего не видно:


 ссылку дали на окно редактирования.

----------


## malyutka_e

И троллейбусы. Одна знакомая почему-то называла их "ТРОЛЛЕЙБУ*З*Ы"

----------


## Jorjic

> Ничего не видно:


 Извините, это я виноват. Уже исправил.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Вот интересный сайт.
http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?131887-The-Greek-Army-in-Russia-1919
И собственно фото

*The Greeks in Odessa, February 1919* 


Если такого нет,поставьте пожалуйста на "стори".А вообще,я даже не знал что и греки тут в 19году побывали.
Вот фото эвакуации граждан из Одессы 24мая 1919года перед приходом красных.Жаль качество ужасно


А это захваченный у интервентов танк.Одесса 1919год.

----------


## malyutka_e

На карте видна фамилия некоего Руфа и два строения. Сейчас на этом месте парк. Никаких следов. Кто-нибудь слышал об этом Руфе и что было в этих зданиях?

----------


## VicTur

> И еще одно. Несколько дней назад на форуме появилась ссылка, по которой я нашел вот это фото
> 
> Мне кажется, что его стоит, с разрешения хозяина, разместить в альбоме. Многие уже не помнят о существовании этой статуи.


 Никитенко несколько раз фотографировал этого Геракла.
Кроме того, та же статуя мелькает ещё как минимум в трёх фильмах: «Роман и Франческа», «Волны Чёрного моря» и «Трень-брень».

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## VicTur

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=11290&fullsize=1 — похоже на Софиевскую, 13.

----------


## OdGen

Вчерашний репортаж про дом на Преображенской,21

----------


## OdGen

> На карте видна фамилия некоего Руфа и два строения. Сейчас на этом месте парк. Никаких следов. Кто-нибудь слышал об этом Руфе и что было в этих зданиях?


 жил в Одессе Руффъ Генрих Генрихович на ул. Жуковского (владелец склада мебели) и женщина с такой же фамилией на Княжеской

----------


## malyutka_e

> жил в Одессе Руффъ Генрих Генрихович на ул. Жуковского (владелец склада мебели) и женщина с такой же фамилией на Княжеской


 А был еще Е. Руф, владелец типографии на 3-й ст. Б.Ф. Два дома на карте, наверное и есть здания типографии. У него в фамилии одно "Ф".

----------


## malyutka_e

> Никитенко несколько раз фотографировал этого Геракла.
> Кроме того, та же статуя мелькает ещё как минимум в трёх фильмах: «Роман и Франческа», «Волны Чёрного моря» и «Трень-брень».


 А сколько вообще существует фотографий В.Г.Никитенко?

----------


## VicTur

> А сколько вообще существует фотографий В.Г.Никитенко?


 Всего я выложил в Интернете 660 фотографий Никитенко. Возможно, отыщутся ещё несколько.

----------


## exse

Смотрел открытие выставки Сидорского. Если я правильно понял, то решетки Горсада после его реконструкции всплыли в санатории СБУ "Одесса". Интересно, а булыжник с мостовых еще существует или тоже "разбросали" по санаториям?

----------


## OdGen

> А был еще Е. Руф, владелец типографии на 3-й ст. Б.Ф. Два дома на карте, наверное и есть здания типографии. У него в фамилии одно "Ф".


 согласен, "Ваш" более подходит.

----------


## Скрытик

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=11290&fullsize=1 — похоже на Софиевскую, 13.


  Она самая, дом Руссова.

----------


## malyutka_e

> согласен, "Ваш" более подходит.


 Вот интересная подпись на старом нотном сборнике, откуда, собственно и мои предположения.

----------


## OdGen

Я думаю, это как раз этот Руф и есть!

----------


## Antique

В парке Шевченко есть два павильона. Первый - трамвайный, а второй?


А на Карантинном моле находится ещё одно непонятное здание. Что в нём было?

----------


## SaMoVar

А второй - в порту, а не в парке ;-)

----------


## brassl

4 400  :smileflag: 
Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## translator

> А на Карантинном моле находится ещё одно непонятное здание. Что в нём было?


 Был жилой дом. У нас там знакомые жили (бабушкины друзья). Это был период детства моих родителей, т.е. 60-е годы (потом они в город переселились). Потом порт закрыли проходной и они сильно мучались, т.к. ни гостей не пригласить лишний раз, т.к. надо либо встречать у проходной пешком идти, либо предупреждать проходную и заказывать пропуск, ни самим выйти лишний раз в город подняться. Там был целый жилой район, улица, и даже кладбище небольшое, если не путаю.

----------


## Shcoda

> В парке Шевченко есть два павильона. Первый - трамвайный, а второй?


 
Судя по архитектуре, похоже на бывшую часовню, ИМХО

----------


## Antique

> А второй - в порту, а не в парке ;-)


 Я и не писал, что в парке ) На втором фото - не павильон.




> Был жилой дом. У нас там знакомые жили (бабушкины друзья). Это был период детства моих родителей, т.е. 60-е годы (потом они в город переселились). Потом порт закрыли проходной и они сильно мучались, т.к. ни гостей не пригласить лишний раз, т.к. надо либо встречать у проходной пешком идти, либо предупреждать проходную и заказывать пропуск, ни самим выйти лишний раз в город подняться. Там был целый жилой район, улица, и даже кладбище небольшое, если не путаю.


 Спасибо, он интересной архитектуры.   А башенка тоже изначально была?

 В справочнике Пилявского есть запись ,что на Карантинном молу расположена спасательная станция Зеленого, но мне, кажется что он имел ввиду станцию на Ланжероне.

----------


## Sergey_L

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=11325#top_  display_media
Это Преображенская 17 (между Пастера и Щепкина)

----------


## filhote_de_urso

может, кто-то знает, что за церковь на Слободке возле базара. где это точнее или как она называется? спасибо заранее

----------


## Л.С.Д.

> может, кто-то знает, что за церковь на Слободке возле базара. где это точнее или как она называется? спасибо заранее


 Это Храм Рождества Пресвятой Богородицы...пл. Молодежи 19

----------


## Семирек

> Вот интересный сайт.
> http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?131887-The-Greek-Army-in-Russia-1919
> И собственно фото
> *The Greeks in Odessa, February 1919* 
> 
> 
> А вообще,я *даже не знал что и греки тут в 19году побывали*.
> 
> Вот фото эвакуации граждан из Одессы *24мая 1919года* перед приходом красных.Жаль качество ужасно


 С начала 1919 года в Одессе и Херсоне стал действовать экспедиционный греческий 1-й армейский корпус генерала Нидера в составе двух пехотных дивизий (из числа сил Антанты).
Эвакуация белых и интервентов из Одессы состоялась 23 марта/5 апреля 1919 года, а уже 24 марта/6 апреля в город вошли красные части Григорьева. По-видимому снимок сделан все-таки 24 марта, а не мая...

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> Был жилой дом. У нас там знакомые жили (бабушкины друзья). Это был период детства моих родителей, т.е. 60-е годы (потом они в город переселились). Потом порт закрыли проходной и они сильно мучались, т.к. ни гостей не пригласить лишний раз, т.к. надо либо встречать у проходной пешком идти, либо предупреждать проходную и заказывать пропуск, ни самим выйти лишний раз в город подняться. Там был целый жилой район, улица, и даже кладбище небольшое, если не путаю.


  В порту есть два похожих здания. Одно видно от Воронцовского дворца, когда-то там был проход к старому Морвокзалу. Второе здание находится на территории грузового порта, на Карантинном молу. До 1984 г. (приблизительно) там находилась Одесская противочумная станция. Затем ПЧС перебралась на Пересыпь, что там сейчас, точно не знаю.

----------


## Antique

> В порту есть два похожих здания. Одно видно от Воронцовского дворца, когда-то там был проход к старому Морвокзалу.


 А где именно? На Андросовском молу, в конце переулка Авчиникова?

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> А где именно на Андросовском молу? В конце переулка Авчиникова?


  К сожалению, мне сейчас не у кого уточнить координаты, сама там не бывала, только со слов работающих на ПЧС знаю это.
Кажется, ответ не в тему))).По зданию, о котором Вы спросили, знаю только то, что оно идентично тому, что в грузовом порту.

----------


## Antique

> Там был целый жилой район, улица, и даже кладбище небольшое, если не путаю.


 На снимке Люфтваффе 1944 это здание находится на узкой полоске мола. Вроде бы рядом только склады.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Датирую фото серединой 50-х.
Вот здесь видна только башенка

----------


## Jorjic

> Датирую фото серединой 50-х...


 Думаю, что это первая половина 60-х. Справа у причала стоит, если не ошибаюсь, "Литва" или что-то этой серии. А они построены в самом начале 60-х.

----------


## Antique

> Датирую фото серединой 50-х.
> Вот здесь видна только башенка


 А, это Практический мол. Как показало Panoramio - это здание тоже сохранилось. И всё же интересно, какую они функцию первоначально выполняли. Башенка тоже не просто так возведена.

----------


## polvnic

> А где именно? На Андросовском молу, в конце переулка Авчиникова?


 Я думаю, ВЕСЫ имеют в виду здание, которое видно от Воронцовского дворца, находится в корне Военного мола, где раньше был вход на старый Морвокзал, как его называли "Крымская". Практического мола не существует. Практическая гавань находится между Военным и Андросовским- Потаповским молами.

----------


## polvnic

> Датирую фото серединой 50-х.
> Вот здесь видна только башенка


 Думаю, начало 60-х, т.к. до 62 - 63 годов левую (на фото) часть Военного мола занимали военные.  "Пассажир" (похоже - "Абхазия") там стоять не мог.

----------


## netslov

может где и было уже..фотосьемка по 44 му году

http://wwii.sasgis.ru/?lat=46.487520&lon=30.730476&z=12

----------


## Antique

> может где и было уже..фотосьемка по 44 му году
> 
> http://wwii.sasgis.ru/?lat=46.487520&lon=30.730476&z=12


 Это те же самые фотографии, как и на Победе, но склеенные.

----------


## Antique

> Практического мола не существует. Практическая гавань находится между Военным и Андросовским- Потаповским молами.


 Но иногда можно встретить упоминания (например здесь) о том, что раньше Военный мол носил название Практического.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> Я думаю, ВЕСЫ имеют в виду здание, которое видно от Воронцовского дворца, находится в корне Военного мола, где раньше был вход на старый Морвокзал, как его называли "Крымская". Практического мола не существует. Практическая гавань находится между Военным и Андросовским- Потаповским молами.


  Я имела в виду, что есть два одинаковых здания.

----------


## polvnic

> Но иногда можно встретить упоминания (например здесь) о том, что раньше Военный мол носил название Практического.


 Вы правы, до 50-60-х годов IXX в. наравне с Военным употреблялось название Практический мол. Однако позже и до сих пор утвердилось название Военный.
В свою очередь Практическую гавань в обиходе часто называли Военной, т.к. в ней располагалось Одесская военно-морская база.

----------


## Pinky

> может где и было уже..фотосьемка по 44 му году
> 
> http://wwii.sasgis.ru/?lat=46.487520&lon=30.730476&z=12


 


> Это те же самые фотографии, как и на Победе, но склеенные.


 Да, просто удобнее, можно совместить слои. Много интересного, например, часть "скоростной" проложена прямо по кладбищу

----------


## Jorjic

Просто для развлечения. Сабанеев мост без пробок и парковок.

Случайно затесался то ли "Москвич-401" то ли "Опель-кадет". Наверное все-таки Москвич, у Опеля были "крылышки"-поворотники, очень смешные.

----------


## Good++++

В теме *Архитектура трамвайной истории* уважаемый Jorjic разместил фото второго трамвайного павильона на Греческой площади...



> Специально для *arkoh* с покаянием
>  
> ЗЫ. Над качеством буду работать. Надеюсь, что продолжение следует.


 Судя по этим фотографиям, этот павильон был больше дожившего до 2005-го года собрата? Или собрата укоротили?

----------


## mlch

> В теме *Архитектура трамвайной истории* уважаемый Jorjic разместил фото второго трамвайного павильона на Греческой площади...
> 
> Судя по этим фотографиям, этот павильон был больше дожившего до 2005-го года собрата? Или собрата укоротили?


 Не могу утверждать на 100%, но думаю, что они были построені разными изначально. Исходя из рассчитанного количества пассажиров на разных направлениях.

----------


## polvnic

> Просто для развлечения. Сабанеев мост без пробок и парковок.
> 
> Случайно затесался то ли "Москвич-401" то ли "Опель-кадет". Наверное все-таки Москвич, у Опеля были "крылышки"-поворотники, очень смешные.


 "Опель", кажется, был 2-х дверным?

----------


## Jorjic

> "Опель", кажется, был 2-х дверным?


 По-моему это "капитан" был двухдверным. А "Москвич" был цельнотянутым с "кадета".

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## OMF

> 1. 1-й по Садовой не ходил никогда.
> 
> 2. по Военному сп. 22а, но это было до 17-го года


 По Военному сп. ходил в разное время 14-й

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_000ywa9d.jpeg
http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_000ytkf6.jpeg
очень похож на дом Успенская угол Кузнечная...напротив "Зирки"
...да, это Успенская 72.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо!
Сейчас подправлю.

----------


## Good++++

Под фото подпись - 1944 год. Интересно, а когда здание было частично разрушено: в 1941-м, или в 1944-м?
 Если в 1941-м, то получается, что его реставрировали румыны?

----------


## Jorjic

> Под фото подпись - 1944 год. Интересно, а когда здание было частично разрушено: в 1941-м, или в 1944-м?  Если в 1941-м, то получается, что его реставрировали румыны?


 Очень похоже. На том, разрушенном, видна надпись Обком КП(б)У, а здесь ее нет.

----------


## Sergey_L

Есть несколько фотографий, по которым можно отследить, что в 1941 году здание было разрушено, а в 42-43-х уже восстановлено. Кстати, это относится не только в этому зданию, портовые сооружения тоже восстановили. (И вновь потом разрушили в 44-м)

----------


## Лакедемон

эти фото были?

Дата события:
10.04.1944






Партизаны с пленными


Строительство баррикад в Одессе


Великая Отечественная война 1941-1945 годов. 3-й Украинский фронт. Бои на подступах к Одессе в апреле 1944 года


http://visualrian.ru/bylines/item/59?query_id=&page=1

----------


## polvnic

> По Военному сп. ходил в разное время 14-й


 Не подскажите маршрут 14-го?

----------


## Trs

http://odessatrolley.com/Maps_Historic/H14a.htm - тут. Линия по Среднефонтанской была двухпутной тупиковой, тупик был в районе 6-го Бассейного переулка.

----------


## fomenko

Хм, а я бы все это собрал не на форуме, а в фото-каталог.
Через месяц если не забуду, отдам один сайт - делал фотографу, а он отказался.
Только нужен ответственный администратор, я сам заниматься не готов подобными вещами.

----------


## Good++++

> Хм, а я бы все это собрал не на форуме, а в фото-каталог.
> Через месяц если не забуду, отдам один сайт - делал фотографу, а он отказался.
> Только нужен ответственный администратор, я сам заниматься не готов подобными вещами.


 Опоздал. Смотри здесь: http://www.odessastory.info/

----------


## Antique

> Хм, а я бы все это собрал не на форуме, а в фото-каталог.
> Через месяц если не забуду, отдам один сайт - делал фотографу, а он отказался.
> Только нужен ответственный администратор, я сам заниматься не готов подобными вещами.


 Так фотохранилище есть http://www.odessastory.info/index.php А вот для каталогизирования разнородной информации не помешал бы сайт с базой данных.

----------


## Скрытик

У меня все руки не дойдут Вордпресс подключить, надеюсь выберу несколько часиков. Там и статьи можно будет публиковать и многое другое.

----------


## kravshik

> На карте видна фамилия некоего Руфа и два строения. Сейчас на этом месте парк. Никаких следов. Кто-нибудь слышал об этом Руфе и что было в этих зданиях?


 
и что еще интересно. строения на карте отмечены как религиозные объекты,????
Хотя рядом был большой Военный собор,надо будет подумать ,поискать что это могли быть за храмы.....

а в этом парке можно сказать провел детство .........приятный скверик,но сейчас он кажется такой весь насквозь проходной))))

----------


## kravshik

[QUOTE=Antique;18544306]В парке Шевченко есть два павильона. Первый - трамвайный, а второй?


Это последние остатки павильонов от Художественно-промышленной выставки 1910 г. которая была расположена в парке и была очень выдающимся событием на то время,чуть позже покажу фото выставки.......


В "нашем " хранилище есть альбом выставки..............для интересующихся......

----------


## Antique

> и что еще интересно. строения на карте отмечены как религиозные объекты,????


 Храмы отмечаются крестами (см. Военній собор).

----------


## kravshik

> Храмы отмечаются крестами (см. Военній собор).


 да именно в виде крестов,так и есть....только вот теперь что это за храмы  думаем????
Или есть мысли что это не храмы ,а просто здания такой формы,,,,,,...........

----------


## Antique

[QUOTE=kravshik;18582917]


> Это последние остатки павильонов от Художественно-промышленной выставки 1910 г. которая была расположена в парке и была очень выдающимся событием на то время,чуть позже покажу фото выставки.......


 Спасибо. У меня была такая версия, так как здание явно начала века, но среди фотографий выставки так и не удалось его найти. Правда OdGen выдвинул версию, что это одно из увеселительных заведений парка.




> да именно в виде крестов,так и есть....только вот теперь что это за храмы  думаем????


 Тут сама форма зданий в виде креста, но пометки о том, что это церковь нет. Если бы это были храмы, то вне зависимости от формы и размера здания внутри контура разместили бы значок.

----------


## kravshik

[QUOTE=Antique;18583230]


> Тут сама форма зданий в виде креста, но пометки о том что это церковь нет.


  ок,согласен,но вообще тоже интересно,еще одно белое пятнышко,вернее два,может кто и подскажет,я даже сам честно скажу никогда не обращал внимание что там было что-то расположено.....

----------


## Antique

[QUOTE=kravshik;18583306]


> ок,согласен,но вообще тоже интересно,еще одно белое пятнышко,вернее два,может кто и подскажет,я даже сам честно скажу никогда не обращал внимание что там было что-то расположено.....


 На фото Люфтваффе на том месте уже другие сооружения, следовательно искомые объекты снесли довольно давно. Если там была типография, то о ней должны были остаться какие-то упоминания, печатная продукция.

----------


## Лысый0

> По Военному сп. ходил в разное время 14-й


 Спасибо!

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

[QUOTE=Antique;18583377]


> На фото Люфтваффе на том месте уже другие сооружения, следовательно искомые объекты снесли довольно давно. Если там была типография, то о ней должны были остаться какие-то упоминания, печатная продукция.


  Во время войны по адресу: Артиллерийский переулок, 5 была Бумажная фабрика. Правда, данные строения находятся в районе 2-го Артиллерийского переулка.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=kravshik;18583306]


> ок,согласен,но вообще тоже интересно,еще одно белое пятнышко,вернее два,может кто и подскажет,я даже сам честно скажу никогда не обращал внимание что там было что-то расположено.....


 Я уже показывал картинку,  по которой можно понять, что там было. Участок принадлежал Я. Руфу. Там была его типография. Эта подпись с его сборника музыкальных произведений.

----------


## Jorjic

Если позволите, еще несколько зарисовок, навеянных старыми фотографиями.
Первомайские демонстрации - серьезные события в "той" жизни. Собирались к 9 часам утра или на сборных пунктах (если предприятия были далеко) или возле своих учреждений. Обстоятельно здоровались за руку, поздравляли друг друга с праздником. Полная демократия, все начальники должны были присутствовать. Мне, мальчишке, очень нравилось слово "приветствую", которое они очень важно произносили.Одно время было принято, что каждое более или менее пристойное предприятие камуфлировало свой грузовичок под что-нибудь революционное или злободневное. Эти машины натужно (нужно представлять, что такое "газон" тех времен) ехали вместе с колонной. Ехать на этой машине было мечтой всех детей, которых брали с собой на демонстрацию. В каждой (или почти каждой) колонне был духовой оркестр. Колонны медленно и обстоятельно, с частыми остановками двигались в направлении Куликового поля. На каждой остановке затевались танцы, мужчины отлучались в ближайшие винарки, благо их было достаточно. Колонну возглавлял кто-нибудь заслуженный, желательно в военной форме. В институтах это обычно был начальник военной кафедры.
Где-то примерно начиная с последней трети Пушкинской, колонна попадала в оцепление и уже нельзя было ни выйти из нее, ни войти. Темп движения возрастал, временами до бега трусцой. И, наконец, апофеоз - проход с аккуратно развернутыми транспарантами перед трибуной. Из репродукторов несутся лозунги, которые за несколько дней публиковались во всех главных газетах, и в ответ несется громовое "Ура!". Мурашки по коже, честное слово.
 
Еще приметой того времени были эстафеты, приуроченные к 10 апреля. В них участвовали в основном учебные заведения, начиная от школ и кончая институтами. Народу на зрелище собиралось много и борьба шла нешуточная. Участвовать в такой эстафете было престижно. Мне повезло, я мог наблюдать за эстафетой с балкона своей бабушки. Было видно передачу эстафеты на последнем этапе и (хоть и с трудом) финиш, который был возле памятника Дюку.

Извините за многословие, но, может быть, кому-то это будет интересно.

----------


## mlch

> Если позволите, еще несколько зарисовок, навеянных старыми фотографиями.
> Первомайские демонстрации - серьезные события в "той" жизни. Собирались к 9 часам утра или на сборных пунктах (если предприятия были далеко) или возле своих учреждений. Обстоятельно здоровались за руку, поздравляли друг друга с праздником. Полная демократия, все начальники должны были присутствовать. Мне, мальчишке, очень нравилось слово "приветствую", которое они очень важно произносили.Одно время было принято, что каждое более или менее пристойное предприятие камуфлировало свой грузовичок под что-нибудь революционное или злободневное. Эти машины натужно (нужно представлять, что такое "газон" тех времен) ехали вместе с колонной. Ехать на этой машине было мечтой всех детей, которых брали с собой на демонстрацию. В каждой (или почти каждой) колонне был духовой оркестр. Колонны медленно и обстоятельно, с частыми остановками двигались в направлении Куликового поля. На каждой остановке затевались танцы, мужчины отлучались в ближайшие винарки, благо их было достаточно. Колонну возглавлял кто-нибудь заслуженный, желательно в военной форме. В институтах это обычно был начальник военной кафедры.
> Где-то примерно начиная с последней трети Пушкинской, колонна попадала в оцепление и уже нельзя было ни выйти из нее, ни войти. Темп движения возрастал, временами до бега трусцой. И, наконец, апофеоз - проход с аккуратно развернутыми транспарантами перед трибуной. Из репродукторов несутся лозунги, которые за несколько дней публиковались во всех главных газетах, и в ответ несется громовое "Ура!". Мурашки по коже, честное слово.
> 
> Еще приметой того времени были эстафеты, приуроченные к 10 апреля. В них участвовали в основном учебные заведения, начиная от школ и кончая институтами. Народу на зрелище собиралось много и борьба шла нешуточная. Участвовать в такой эстафете было престижно. Мне повезло, я мог наблюдать за эстафетой с балкона своей бабушки. Было видно передачу эстафеты на последнем этапе и (хоть и с трудом) финиш, который был возле памятника Дюку.
> 
> Извините за многословие, но, может быть, кому-то это будет интересно.


 Еще как интересно! 
К сожалению, не могу сейчас добавить плюсик.

----------


## Jorjic

> Еще как интересно! 
> К сожалению, не могу сейчас добавить плюсик.


 Это совсем не главное. Просто приятно, что доставил кому-то удовольствие.

----------


## Lively

Доброго всем здоровья. У меня накопилось несколько вопросов по объектам, изображенным на открытках и фотографиях Малого Фонтана и привязке этих объектов к современному побережью. Вопрос первый. Скала "Монах" где конкретно находилась? И в какое время она разрушилась?
Вопрос второй к *mlch*. В посте #9009 от 28 февраля Вы разместили фотографию остатков подпорной стены, сделанную прошлой осенью. Где это?

----------


## mlch

> Доброго всем здоровья. У меня накопилось несколько вопросов по объектам, изображенным на открытках и фотографиях Малого Фонтана и привязке этих объектов к современному побережью. Вопрос первый. Скала "Монах" где конкретно находилась? И в какое время она разрушилась?
> Вопрос второй к *mlch*. В посте #9009 от 28 февраля Вы разместили фотографию остатков подпорной стены, сделанную прошлой осенью. Где это?


 Если идти по Трассе Здоровья от Аркадии, то сразу за спуском с Французского и роднинской стройкой идет закрытый пляж, а следом за ним свободный пляж. Вот в крайнем правом углу этого пляжа и находятся остатки стены. А на месте площадки ресторана сверху - туалет на Трассе Здоровья.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## arkoh

> Еще приметой того времени были эстафеты, приуроченные к 10 апреля. В них участвовали в основном учебные заведения, начиная от школ и кончая институтами. Народу на зрелище собиралось много и борьба шла нешуточная. Участвовать в такой эстафете было престижно. Мне повезло, я мог наблюдать за эстафетой с балкона своей бабушки. Было видно передачу эстафеты на последнем этапе и (хоть и с трудом) финиш, который был возле памятника Дюку.
> 
> Извините за многословие, но, может быть, кому-то это будет интересно.


 Грешен, учавствовал один раз в такой эстафете в школьные годы. Старт и финиш были у Дюка.  Кольцевой маршрут проходил по Екатериненской ,  Троицкой,  Пушкинской, Бульвару. Все эти улицы естественно перекрывались милицией для движения транспорта. Каждые 200м поперек мостовой разбавленным мелом проводилась черта и надпись 1-й этап, 2-й этап и т.д. Все мероприятие состояло из нескольких забегов: сначала школы , затем пту, техникумы, институты. Каждый участник команды занимал место на указанном тренером этапе и ждал своего забега ( по маршруту все время ездили машины с громкоговорителями и сообщали текущую информацию). Пробежав свой этап, все шли к Дюку.

----------


## Sergio_Good

Я бегал в ней годах эдак в 1993-95. Помню, мой этап проходил по Пушкинской, движение не перекрыли, просто ехала машина ГАИ и в громкоговоритель кричала "Водители, будьте осторожны". Мне было очень "необычно" бежать между ехавших автомашин.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Извините, это я виноват. Уже исправил.


 видимо недостаточно, снова не работает




> И троллейбусы. Одна знакомая почему-то называла их "ТРОЛЛЕЙБУ*З*Ы"


 это потому что в них хорошо перевозить *арбузы*

----------


## arkoh

> Я бегал в ней годах эдак в 1993-95. Помню, мой этап проходил по Пушкинской, движение не перекрыли, просто ехала машина ГАИ и в громкоговоритель кричала "Водители, будьте осторожны". Мне было очень "необычно" бежать между ехавших автомашин.


 Я то бегал в 60-е

----------


## brassl

Ребята, нет ли у кого вот такого вида в хорошем состоянии, для архива

----------


## Jorjic

> видимо недостаточно, снова не работает


 Вроде все нормально. А что за проблема?

----------


## Лакедемон

> Вроде все нормально. А что за проблема?


 http://edit.io.ua/edit_pic.php?ida=427221




> Превышен период неактивности пользователя в Зоне редактирования.
> В целях безопасности сессия завершена.
> Для продолжения необходимо снова пройти авторизацию.

----------


## Jorjic

> http://edit.io.ua/edit_pic.php?ida=427221


 Просто Вы кликаете на ссылку не в моем собственном сообщении, а в цитате. 
На всякий случай повторяю ссылку
2 *Good++++*. Если не сложно, исправьте (или уберите) ссылку в цитате, а то мне идут рекламации.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Просто Вы кликаете на ссылку не в моем собственном сообщении, а в цитате. 
> На всякий случай повторяю ссылку
> 2 *Good++++*. Если не сложно, исправьте (или уберите) ссылку в цитате, а то мне идут рекламации.


 спасибо, всё работает. Двор интересный, правда сейчас имеет унылый, депрессивный вид.

Вот только на марше нацистов ни одного нацистского лозунга не увидел. Может это был марш пацифистов или либералистов ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

Вот нашел у себя снимок, не знаю где это было. Снимок 1898 года.



где это?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот нашел у себя снимок, не знаю где это было. Снимок 1898 года.
> где это?


 Люстдорфская дорога,1. Красный крест.

----------


## Семирек

> Ребята, нет ли у кого вот такого вида в хорошем состоянии, для архива
> Вложение 2337353


 А такой не подойдет? :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

И такой подойдет :smileflag: 
Но сам вид биржи есть, а такого как на той открытке нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

> И такой подойдет
> Но сам вид биржи есть, а такого как на той открытке нет.


 Пошукаем...

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот нашел у себя снимок, не знаю где это было. Снимок 1898 года. где это?


 Это Красный крест. Не могли бы Вы дать мне ссылку на источник или сбросить фото в лучшем качестве? Меня это очень интересует.

----------


## brassl

> Пошукаем...


 Я ждал этого  :smileflag: 


И еще "посыпалась" вся папка ЛЕРМОНТОВСКИЙ, постараюсь перезалить, пока поубирал "всплывшие " в ней файлы Куяльника, Аркадии и тд. 
Если еще кто что заметит  -  дайте знать. презалью

----------


## Сергей К

> Люстдорфская дорога,1. Красный крест.


 Спасибо!

----------


## Shcoda

Думаю, это вполне в тему: 



www.video.mail.ru/mail/debre1/685/1600.html

----------


## malyutka_e

В тетрадях Ивана Маха писали все одесские школьники (наши прадедушки и прабабушки).

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это Красный крест. Не могли бы Вы дать мне ссылку на источник или сбросить фото в лучшем качестве? Меня это очень интересует.


 Посмотрите ваши личные сообщения

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Jorjic

Наука умеет много гитик. Вдруг сообразил, что можно объединить два кадра в панораму. И вот получилась панорама двора на Новосельской, 43 времен конца 50-х.

----------


## Jorjic

И вот еще подобный эксперимент.

----------


## polvnic

> И вот еще подобный эксперимент.


 Здорово!

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, в разделе альбома Военное фото есть этот снимок. Он не подписан. Я думаю это Екатерининская площадь,1.
Вложение 2341715

----------


## Jorjic

> Ребята, в разделе альбома Военное фото есть этот снимок. Он не подписан. Я думаю это Екатерининская площадь,1.


 Очень похоже. Надо подойти посмотреть.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> И вот еще подобный эксперимент.


 не знаю, какой снимок лучше. Оба получились великолепно

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ребята, в разделе альбома Военное фото есть этот снимок. Он не подписан. Я думаю это Екатерининская площадь,1.
> Вложение 2341715


 Это улица Гитлера. Румыны приводят город в порядок.

----------


## malyutka_e

Пошукал и нашел биржу. Кстати, а знает ли кто-нибудь, где жил Бернардацци ?

----------


## brassl

Спасибо большое, уже положил в архив.
А вот такого вида у Вас в "закромах" нет? 
Или может еще у кого то есть?

----------


## VicTur

Эта фотография — Преображенская, 11.

----------


## malyutka_e

Прадедушка кинотеатра Родина. Народная 3D  аудитория :smileflag:

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Помимо "Мерсов" на Канатной и автосалона на Греческой,в Одессе еще кое где продавали хорошие,а главное мощные авто.
http://phenomenonsofhistory.com/site/?p=10708

----------


## malyutka_e

Тоже весна, только 100 лет назад. Представьте себя на месте кого-нибудь из этих людей... И кому это мешало ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Простите за не скромность,но именно сейчас,в этот момент мне замечталось,что вдруг бы я оказался в году эдак 1914м я бы постарался хотя бы не многих,кого убъет большевистская и другая  власть и кто останется ни с чем,просто предупредить о том что надвигаетсяХотя скорее всего,они бы мне не поверили и приняли бы за сумачшедшего.


 А поговорить ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Помимо "Мерсов" на Канатной и автосалона на Греческой,в Одессе еще кое где продавали хорошие,а главное мощные авто.
> http://phenomenonsofhistory.com/site/?p=10708


 Статью написал человек, совершенно не владеющий материалом. Какой-то детский лепет на лужайке. И иллюстрации совершенно не к месту, сборная солянка и только.

----------


## malyutka_e

Просто не люблю дилетантов, которые строят из себя профи и все выдают за истину в последней инстанции  :smileflag:  Такие как они  довели город до полной ж...пы

----------


## mlch

> Тоже весна, только 100 лет назад. Представьте себя на месте кого-нибудь из этих людей... И кому это мешало ?


 Мда...
И где-то там, в окрестностях этого снимка, ходит персонаж с моей аватарки.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот и Старорезничная. Там резали кур. Был такой бизнес. Отсюда фамилия Резник. Обратите внимание, как ровно уложена брусчатка и сравните с ее современным состоянием. Оказывается, дело не в булыжнике, а в том, откуда передние пролетарские конечности растут.

----------


## Trs

Старорезничная - понятие растяжимое. Она от Екатерининской пересекает Александровскую, Старорезниный переулок, Преображенскую, ещё два угла - Шалашный переулок. Это не угол Преображенской, для переулков - слишком широкая проезжая часть, а вот двухэтажный дом слева у края кадра напоминает тот на углу Екатерининской и Пантелеймоновской, который я ещё немного застал и помню.

----------


## Сергей К

> Тоже весна, только 100 лет назад. Представьте себя на месте кого-нибудь из этих людей... И кому это мешало ?


 дедушке Ленину)

----------


## Antique

> Пошукал и нашел биржу. Кстати, а знает ли кто-нибудь, где жил Бернардацци ?


 В Удельном переулке.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Старорезничная - понятие растяжимое. Она от Екатерининской пересекает Александровскую, Старорезниный переулок, Преображенскую, ещё два угла - Шалашный переулок. Это не угол Преображенской, для переулков - слишком широкая проезжая часть, а вот двухэтажный дом слева у края кадра напоминает тот на углу Екатерининской и Пантелеймоновской, который я ещё немного застал и помню.


 Не знаю, может быть я не прав, но я считаю, что это Преображенская / Малая Арнаутская. На этом месте сейчас школа, да и видна тыльная сторона домов на Старопортофранковской / Малой Арнаутской.

----------


## malyutka_e

> В Удельном переулке.


 Правильно. Только сегодня был там, снимал. Погода была весенняя...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не знаю, может быть я не прав, но я считаю, что это Преображенская / Малая Арнаутская. На этом месте сейчас школа, да и видна тыльная сторона домов на Старопортофранковской / Малой Арнаутской.


 По указанному вами адресу находилась Старообрядческая церковь. Вы ошибаетесь.

----------


## Antique

> Правильно. Только сегодня был там, снимал. Погода была весенняя...


 А я два раза сегодня попал под снегопад. В Удельном переулке живёт Антолий Бурдейный, его упоминает Нетребский в "Ауре переулков",  Бурдейный мне и рассказал про то, что тут жил Бернардацци.

----------


## victor.odessa

> По указанному вами адресу находилась Старообрядческая церковь. Вы ошибаетесь.


 Вы правы. Тогда сделайте, пожалуйста, привязку фотографии к местности.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А я два раза сегодня попал под снегопад. В Удельном переулке живёт Антолий Бурдейный, его упоминает Нетребский в "Ауре переулков",  Бурдейный мне и рассказал про то, что тут жил Бернардацци.


 Именно с ним я сегодня долго общался. По одному строению на Французском бульваре он и Нетребский до сих пор не могут придти к однозначному решению. Я сделал фото этого здания. Чуть позже выложу. Они говорят, что это была недостроенная синагога. Но по судя оставшимся еще архитектурным элементам на этом "перестрое" мне так не кажется. Там явно проступают элементы православного храма (но какого - загадка). Это строение находится напротив остановки "Пироговская", если ехать из Аркадии.

----------


## kravshik

> Именно с ним я сегодня долго общался. По одному строению на Французском бульваре он и Нетребский до сих пор не могут придти к однозначному решению. Я сделал фото этого здания. Чуть позже выложу. Они говорят, что это была недостроенная синагога. Но по судя оставшимся еще архитектурным элементам на этом "перестрое" мне так не кажется. Там явно проступают элементы православного храма (но какого - загадка). Это строение находится напротив остановки "Пироговская", если ехать из Аркадии.


 Если получится фото,чтобы представить о чем идет речь или сам попробую сфотать и посмотрим здесь все вместе,заинтересовал...

----------


## kravshik

Предлагаю обсудить одно интересное сооружение,коллектор для подземной речки ,очень интересная архитектура у него.....такое впечатление что создавался он для других целей,либо он был построен с очень хорошим запасом прочности и своего( сечения-диаметра),потому как для того течения, что там течет  сейчас ,да и тогда, я не думаю что оно слишком было побольше ,может это был проезд под насыпью для повозок и телег и карет....или еще для чего-то .....

Есть ли мнения ,может кто в курсе......

чуть позже покажу фото.....

----------


## VicTur

> Предлагаю обсудить одно интересное сооружение,коллектор для подземной речки ,очень интересная архитектура у него.....такое впечатление что создавался он для других целей,либо он был построен с очень хорошим запасом прочности и своего сечения-диаметра,потому как для того течения что и сейчас ,да и тогда, я не думаю что оно слишком было побольше ,может это был проезд под насыпью для повозок и телег и карет....или еще для чего-то .....
> 
> Есть ли мнения ,может кто в курсе......
> 
> чуть позже покажу фото.....


 Это где? В районе Заводских?

----------


## kravshik

> Это где? В районе Заводских?


 Да выходит в те края.....

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот тот домик на Французском бульваре, о котором я говорил. Его , конечно, все видели. Архитектурные элементы, *особенно на боковой стен*е указывают на то, что это нечто православное. Полукруглая часть похожа на место, где был алтарь. Забор перед ним тоже похож на вход во двор культового сооружения. В заложенных проемах наверняка были ажурные ворота. Наверное, кто-нибудь, когда-нибудь фотографировал это здание до его совковой перестройки. Интересно было бы его увидеть, хотя, это вряд ли получится

----------


## Семирек

> Мда...
> И где-то там, в окрестностях этого снимка, ходит персонаж с моей аватарки.


 А кто этот персонаж?

----------


## Pumik

алтарь по направлению на восток

----------


## malyutka_e

> алтарь по направлению на восток


 Теоретически. На практике - как позволяет место,  на котором строяк храм.

----------


## Лакедемон

> А вот тот домик на Французском бульваре, о котором я говорил. Его , конечно, все видели. Архитектурные элементы, *особенно на боковой стен*е указывают на то, что это нечто православное. Полукруглая часть похожа на место, где был алтарь. Забор перед ним тоже похож на вход во двор культового сооружения. В заложенных проемах наверняка были ажурные ворота. Наверное, кто-нибудь, когда-нибудь фотографировал это здание до его совковой перестройки. Интересно было бы его увидеть, хотя, это вряд ли получится


 по фото не заметно, чтобы в здании было 


> нечто православное

----------


## malyutka_e

> по фото не заметно, чтобы в здании было


 "Нечто", потому что очень странное сооружение в плане. А оформление стены на третьем фото вам ни о чем не говорит ? Такими псевдо окнами  оформлялись только православные храмы. Таких примеров много и у нас.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот такое нарыл...

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Сборная Одессы 1913 год.



> Осенью 1913 года состоялись финалы групп, где петербуржцы разгромили Москву со счетом 3:0. Матч проходил на поле клуба «Спорт» на Крестовском острове. Финал Юга проходил в Одессе, где местные футболисты победили Харьков 2:0.


 http://fk-rostselmash.ru/pervye-rossijskie-legionery-pervyj-limit/

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Одесса-баррикады!
Взято тут http://www.wplanet.ru/index.php?show=article&id=5

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Одесса 1929-1930г.

http://tsushima.su/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=295361

Это же на месте нынешнего Морвокзала?

----------


## malyutka_e

Нет

----------


## Antique

> А вот тот домик на Французском бульваре, о котором я говорил. Его , конечно, все видели. Архитектурные элементы, *особенно на боковой стен*е указывают на то, что это нечто православное. Полукруглая часть похожа на место, где был алтарь. Забор перед ним тоже похож на вход во двор культового сооружения. В заложенных проемах наверняка были ажурные ворота. Наверное, кто-нибудь, когда-нибудь фотографировал это здание до его совковой перестройки. Интересно было бы его увидеть, хотя, это вряд ли получится


 Меня оно тоже интересовало. Оно очень странной архитектуры. Правая часть возможно 19-го века, левая - начало 20-го. Ворота тоже начало 20-го. В правую часть проникнуть не удалось. Полукруглый ризалит возможно когда-то был полукруглым балконом, который могли обустроить под жильё в советское время, либо это просто полукруглый ризалит, в посёлке общества "Самопомощь" есть несколько примеров такого решения.




> "Нечто", потому что очень странное сооружение в плане. А оформление стены на третьем фото вам ни о чем не говорит ? Такими псевдо окнами  оформлялись только православные храмы. Таких примеров много и у нас.


 Я на фото вижу оформление входа на мансарду под итальянский ренессанс. Здание скорее всего имело больше декоративных элементов, но то немногое, что осталось не создаёт цельной картины. 

Левый флигель явно усадебно-дачный, но декор снаружи практически отсутствует. А вот модерновые перила и интерьер подъезда в стиле неоклассицизма впечатляет.

----------


## mlch

> Одесса 1929-1930г.
> 
> http://tsushima.su/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=295361
> 
> Это же на месте нынешнего Морвокзала?


 Я сомневаюсь, что это вообще Одесса.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Я сомневаюсь, что это вообще Одесса.


  А может тут?

----------


## Пушкин

*В Одесситке что-то есть такое, 
Что никто не может разгадать. 
Повстречав ее, – не жди покоя: 
В сердце след оставит навсегда. 
В Одесситке что-то есть от моря, 
Нрав её изменчив, как прибой. 
Сердцем правит лишь глагол amore, 
В переводе, попросту, – Любовь. 
В Одесситке что-то есть от утра, 
Как восход – распахнуты глаза... 
Одесситку полюбить не трудно, – 
Разлюбить и позабыть – нельзя. 
В Одесситке что-то есть от ночи... 
Темнота и свет от фонарей. 
Может нежной быть и страстной очень, 
Может – льда и снега холодней. 
В Одесситке что-то есть от неба: 
Так безбрежна, высока душой... 
Я ни с кем, признаюсь, счастлив не был, – 
Только с ней мне было хорошо. 
В Одесситке что-то есть от Бога, 
Для меня, по крайней мере, – да... 
От Адама с Евой и Потопа – 
Одесситку балует Судьба!  

С Праздником дорогие женщины!*





                                                                                                                                                                                    (Стихи не мои)

----------


## Jorjic

Приглашаю всех желающих в "машину времени", на прогулку по Городскому саду 1954 года.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо!

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вчера, 6 марта, в Одессе скончался известный одесский врач, академик и писатель Виктор Файтельберг-Бланк.


 Найдутся те, кто не скажут о нём хорошего, но человек однозначно "продвигал" имя нашего города. К тому же много занимался краеведением. Он провёл много исследований и подтянул к этому делу много молодых специалистов. Пусть дело, начатое профессором, продолжится его учениками. Земля пухом.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Найдутся те, кто не скажут о нём хорошего, но человек однозначно "продвигал" имя нашего города. К тому же много занимался краеведением. Он провёл много исследований и подтянул к этому делу много молодых специалистов. Пусть дело, начатое профессором, продолжится его учениками. Земля пухом.


 Вот я один из тех,кто не скажет о нём ничего хорошего.Все,что делал этот шарлатан и махровый авантюрист было направлено не на пользу городу,а на свой собственный карман. Такое же шарлатанство от медицины,где ни один врач не признает в нём коллегу,а опять же шарлатана.Такая же история с писательством...все  высосано из пальца и перенесено в печатание...Какие ученики ??? Какое профессорство??? это всё покупалось незадорого....потому,как дорого этот жадный еврей дать не мог априори...так что сравнение не лучшее

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот я один из тех,кто не скажет о нём ничего хорошего.Все,что делал этот шарлатан и махровый авантюрист было направлено не на пользу городу,а на свой собственный карман. Такое же шарлатанство от медицины,где ни один врач не признает в нём коллегу,а опять же шарлатана.Такая же история с писательством...все  высосано из пальца и перенесено в печатание...Какие ученики ??? Какое профессорство??? это всё покупалось незадорого....потому,как дорого этот жадный еврей дать не мог априори...так что сравнение не лучшее


 Об усопших либо хорошо, либо ничего. Я считаю, что лучше эту тему не развивать, а поставить точку.

----------


## brassl

Я даже не знаю как писать после предыдущих сообщений. Но все же рискну 

Поздравляю ВСЮ женскую половину нашего клуба с праздником!!!!
Счастья Вам, Удачи, Здоровья!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## VicTur

Милые дамы, примите поздравления и от меня! Желаю вам побольше солнца, весны и любви!

----------


## Скрытик

Поздравляю всех женщин с праздником весны!

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Миша КемпFF

*Счастья,радости и благополучия милые дамы!*

----------


## mlch

Всех милых дам, заглядывающих в эту тему - с праздником!

----------


## malyutka_e

С праздником вас, дорогие форумчанки !

----------


## Shipshin

С праздником Вас, милые дамы.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Всех форумчанок с праздником весны, красоты и очарования - с 8-м марта!

----------


## Agnessa

Вы все так любезны!.. Спасибо!

----------


## SaMoVar

Всю женскую половину форума с праздником!!! Счастья вам, здоровья и красоты!!! :l_teddy:

----------


## Pumik

Спасибо за поздравления.
В этот весенний день упросили меня дети прогуляться кладбищу зоопарку
1.строение где зимуют птицы, как раз пробегал мимо работник зоопарка, и завязался маленький диалог,вывод "строение старинное со времен кладбища, молитвенный дом"
2. пристройка, мне кажется тоже с того времени.
3. в конце зоопарка за забором хоз двор.
все снято на телефон

----------


## Pumik

Кадетский корпус вид изнутри.
1. Холл 1 этажа
2. Георгиевский зал площадью 600 кв.м
3. В музее, форма
4. зал для фехтования
5. Храм на 2 этаже
6. столовая

Директор музея собирает сведения о бывших кадетах, как информацию, так и какие-то сохранившиеся вещи, будет рад любой помощи, приходите делитесь если есть чем и не жалко)))

В музее хранится кирпич из стены главного корпуса, и завод изготовитель П.Бланк, когда то я показывала кирпичик со двора на Ризовской, 4, где виднелся все тот же П.Бланк.

Здание Арт училища находится в подчинении пединститута, туда попасть пока проблематично, и здание в плохом состоянии, все тот же директор музея занимается историей Сергиевского артиллерийского училища и ему есть что сказать за храм на территории, домик священника (где сейчас заправка) и многое другое.

Планирую попасть в корпус на 6 станции...

P.S. в музей можно попасть, кому интересно пишите.

----------


## arkoh

> Приглашаю всех желающих в "машину времени", на прогулку по Городскому саду 1954 года.


 На оригиналах снимков случйно не видно середины фонтана? Понятно, что зима и воды нет, но сегнерово колесо, откуда вода лилась, возможно оставляли на зиму. Очень бы хотелось его увидеть. Не нашел ни одного фото, где оно толком видно.

----------


## verda

[QUOTE=Pumik;18659566]Спасибо за поздравления.
В этот весенний день упросили меня дети прогуляться кладбищу зоопарку
2. пристройка, мне кажется тоже с того времени.

Построена лет 10 тому назад , первоначально как кинозал.

----------


## Pumik

[QUOTE=verda;18660934]


> Спасибо за поздравления.
> В этот весенний день упросили меня дети прогуляться кладбищу зоопарку
> 2. пристройка, мне кажется тоже с того времени.
> 
> Построена лет 10 тому назад , первоначально как кинозал.


 1 и 2 фото одно и тоже здание, судя по трещинам не 10 летней двности, 3 фото-пристройка, 4 хоз двор.

----------


## Trs

С запозданием присоединяюсь к поздравлениям и сразу перехожу к теме "хоздвор зоопарка".

А именно: на означенном хоздворе ещё недавно доживал бывший тир из троллейбуса ЗиУ-5, один из немногих на бескрайних просторах нашего города. Состояние, наверное, оставляет желать лучшего (как минимум у него нет задней площадки), но всё-таки: не попадался?

----------


## Jorjic

> На оригиналах снимков случйно не видно середины фонтана? Понятно, что зима и воды нет, но сегнерово колесо, откуда вода лилась, возможно оставляли на зиму. Очень бы хотелось его увидеть. Не нашел ни одного фото, где оно толком видно.


 Пока не нашлось. Мне кажется, что оно было несколько позже.

----------


## Pumik

> С запозданием присоединяюсь к поздравлениям и сразу перехожу к теме "хоздвор зоопарка".
> 
> А именно: на означенном хоздворе ещё недавно доживал бывший тир из троллейбуса ЗиУ-5, один из немногих на бескрайних просторах нашего города. Состояние, наверное, оставляет желать лучшего (как минимум у него нет задней площадки), но всё-таки: не попадался?


 2 молоковоза, загородка с сеном и верблюд, особого ничего не заметила, территория большая, но запущенная, как свалка. В следующий раз обязательно посмотрю, если удастся еще раз так незаметно открыть калитку и поглазеть.
 Оказывается, что Николаевский зоопарк тоже на кладбище, под ним еврейская + кераимская часть, больше информации не нашла, потому что у них нет такого Одесского форума и подобной темы.

----------


## Сергей К



----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Друзья, спасибо вам всем большое за поздравления. Это очень приятно, но еще приятнее - ежедневное общение со всеми вами

----------


## arkoh

> Пока не нашлось. Мне кажется, что оно было несколько позже.


 Я думаю как раз в 50-х. Потом , после переоборудования, когда сделали подкачку , оно исчезло, а ведь так сипатично крутилось.

на этой открытке 60-х - уже подкачка

----------


## brassl

Только что нашел и выставил фото мастерской Готлиба - Розалия Исидоровна и Леонид Осипович Пастернаки, 1894 год.
Может у кого есть в лучшем качестве? Или что то еще. Поделитесь для архива.
Бабеля, по идее, должны быть фото в наших фотомастерских, но не попались

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Небольшая картинка маслом В.В.Скородинской, жены В.П.Филатова с дарственной надписью на обратной стороне
"..... это переулочек наш в конце дачи" 

А кто-нибудь знает, где находятся сейчас картины В.П. Филатова? Там много Одессы должно быть

----------


## Pumik

> Небольшая картинка маслом В.В.Скородинской, жены В.П.Филатова с дарственной надписью на обратной стороне
> "..... это переулочек наш в конце дачи" 
> А кто-нибудь знает, где находятся сейчас картины В.П. Филатова? Там много Одессы должно быть


 В музее Филатова постоянно действующая выставка картин, много-много картин, и те которые написанны на частях бандеролей и конфетных коробочках. Много Одессы не видела, больше природы. Музей находится в "новом" корпусе.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> В музее Филатова постоянно действующая выставка картин, много-много картин, и те которые написанны на частях бандеролей и конфетных коробочках. Много Одессы не видела, больше природы. Музей находится в "новом" корпусе.


 Очень интересные картины есть у родственников Филатова.Но там настолько странные люди,что говорить с ними о какой-либо экспозиции их родственника не представляется возможным....

----------


## Pumik

> Очень интересные картины есть у родственников Филатова.Но там настолько странные люди,что говорить с ними о какой-либо экспозиции их родственника не представляется возможным....


  Какие родственники Филатова в Одессе?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Не прямые наследники....а те,которые жили в его квартире на улице Гоголя....это близкое родство,но не прямое...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Очень интересные картины есть у родственников Филатова.Но там настолько странные люди,что говорить с ними о какой-либо экспозиции их родственника не представляется возможным....


 Я ничего и никогда не слышала о его родственниках. Расскажите хотя бы с какой стороны

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> В музее Филатова постоянно действующая выставка картин, много-много картин, и те которые написанны на частях бандеролей и конфетных коробочках. Много Одессы не видела, больше природы. Музей находится в "новом" корпусе.


 И моя картинка на крышке почтовой бандероли, наверное даже без грунтовки.  Очень хочу посмотреть, что сохранилось из большой  семейной коллекции. Помню с детства, с филатовской дачи, что очень много Кавказа, видимо, из путешествий. А новый корпус, это какой, высотный лабораторный?

----------


## Trs

Alex_odessit на citywalls.ru  - это я. Фото оттуда у меня есть в лучшем качестве, но пока не успеваю обработать заново.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

4 500  :smileflag: 
Создал папку "Одесские печати". Это надо? Интересно кому-то?

----------


## kravshik

> Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте
> 
> 4 500 
> Создал папку "Одесские печати". Это надо? Интересно кому-то?


 Надо! тоже интересный кусок истории,печати ,штампы....клейма на лекарственных ярлыках...

----------


## brassl

Ну тогда работаем и по этому направлению. Если у кого что есть - присылайте, выложу.

----------


## Pumik

> И моя картинка на крышке почтовой бандероли, наверное даже без грунтовки.  Очень хочу посмотреть, что сохранилось из большой  семейной коллекции. Помню с детства, с филатовской дачи, что очень много Кавказа, видимо, из путешествий. А новый корпус, это какой, высотный лабораторный?


 да, высотный, заходите в холл сразу перед Вами лестница и белая дверь, на ней табличка музей. Не знаю по каким дням посещение, но можно еще и договориться попасть на дачу.

----------


## Pumik

> Я ничего и никогда не слышала о его родственниках. Расскажите хотя бы с какой стороны


 думаю, что все таки не его родственники, у Филатова, ведь, было 3 жены...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> думаю, что все таки не его родственники, у Филатова, ведь, было 3 жены...


 Cпасибо, я этого не знала. Но, как мне кажется,  в послевоенный период он с ВВ жил на даче, а не на Гоголя

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Только что нашел и выставил фото мастерской Готлиба - Розалия Исидоровна и Леонид Осипович Пастернаки, 1894 год.
> Может у кого есть в лучшем качестве? Или что то еще. Поделитесь для архива.
> Бабеля, по идее, должны быть фото в наших фотомастерских, но не попались


 Есть А.Н.Куприн, но не фото, а открыточка. (Издание С.Б.Хазина. Одесса)  Вообще интересно он жил в Одессе, встречался с Буниным, Федоровым...Летал на воздушном шаре с Уточкиным, на аэроплане  «Фарман» с Заикиным.  Об интересе Куприна к воздухоплаванию  с удивлением узнала из романа недавно умершего В.Кунина "Воздухоплаватель", в котором встретила и известных одесситов тех лет  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Это фото 1939 года. Я примерно догадываюсь откуда это снято, но на все 100% не уверен. Поэтому хочу услышать мнение знатоков.

----------


## Lively

Увы, я себя к знатокам отнести не могу, но, похоже, что фото сделано из дома по Нежинской 66 в сторону Тираспольской площади. И скорее всего с центрального балкона на втором этаже

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

на звание знатока не претендую, но мнение выскажу - Тираспольская (1905 г.) площадь, снято с балкона дома по Преображенской...номер дома не знаю, угол (или вблизи) Еврейской

----------


## Jorjic

> на звание знатока не претендую, но мнение выскажу - Тираспольская (1905 г.) площадь, снято с балкона дома по Преображенской...


 Значит, видимо, так оно и есть. Снято с балкона дома на углу Преображенской и Еврейской.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

уверен - над зданием трамвайной станции видно трехстворчатое окно, точь в точь такое на снесенном здании кафе.

----------


## mlch

> Alex_odessit на citywalls.ru  - это я. Фото оттуда у меня есть в лучшем качестве, но пока не успеваю обработать заново.


 И что же делать? Не трогать citywalls.ru ?

----------


## Lively

> уверен - над зданием трамвайной станции видно трехстворчатое окно, точь в точь такое на снесенном здании кафе.


 


> Снято с балкона дома на углу Преображенской и Еврейской.


 Да, Вы совершенно правы. Тонкие детали снимка отвергают мою версию.
Получается, что снимок сделан с балкона, который сейчас над входом в аптеку. Дом угловой Преображенская 54/Еврейская 58. Решетка на соседнем балконе на обоих снимках вроде бы совпадает, а других рядом не наблюдается.:
Изображение большое, поэтому привожу только ссылку Здесь фотография . Автор фото - [email protected]

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Рассказали историю единственного дома на Жеваховой горе. Это дача последнего владельца? (управляющего?) гостиницы Бристоль (Красная) - Панченко Романа. После его бегства в 1918 году, дом достался экономке, где и проживают на данный момент ее наследники. Вокруг этого дома (на Жеваховой горе), до революции, началось стороительство еще нескольких дач, но прекратилось. Позже, недостроенные дачи были растянуты местным населением... 


Фотография и схема были размещены Jorjic на ветке - История и современность Одессы - фотозагадки

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, через 88 фото у нас будет достигнут маленький рекорд - 10000 фотографий во всех альбомах. Надеюсь не последний  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Отметим  :smileflag: 
А там глядишь к маю и в архиве старых фото пять тысяч будет.
Растем.
А как начинали.... :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Смешно вспомнить как начинали. Кому-то было мало 50 фото в альбомах форума  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Та я ж не думал что так вырастим, так пару фото думал выложить....а затянуло  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Поповский пляж, 1989 год. Домик монахов на пирсе (остался фундамент).



PS Нет ли фотографий фуникулёра монастырского? О нём не все знают даже ;-)

----------


## Jorjic

Вот тот же пляж в 1951 году.

----------


## МУЖ_ФОРУМЧАНКИ

господа добрый день 
предлогаю переименовать эту замечательную темку.
 название /одесса которую мы не должны потерять/  предполагает какие-то действия.
тут люди занимаются прекрастными делами, но это называется по другому.
очень приятно что  в одессе есть патриоты.
как на пример \одесса сквозь века\
                   \одесса нашим глазами\
                   \одесса в наших серцах\

искренне ваш

----------


## Trs

О! "Одесса сквозь века" - чем не название для подфорума?

----------


## Antique

> господа добрый день 
> предлогаю переименовать эту замечательную темку.


 мы давно уже ждём открытия подфорума.

----------


## Jorjic

Переименование - это очень важно! Собственно, это и есть самое главное. Предлагаю переименовывать раз в год или два, как договоримся. А о чем писать - это дело второстепенное.

----------


## Good++++

> Переименование - это очень важно! Собственно, это и есть самое главное. Предлагаю переименовывать раз в год или два, как договоримся. А о чем писать - это дело второстепенное.


 Зачем переименовывать старое как большевики? Надо создавать подфорум, а то превратили тему с (*) в обыкновенную флудилку... 
И теперь что-то стоящее в этой теме очень сложно найти... И куролесят одни и те же фотографии по несколько раз...

----------


## Скрытик

> О! "Одесса сквозь века" - чем не название для подфорума?


  Возможно, уже очень "тепло".

----------


## Good++++

> Возможно, уже очень "тепло".


 Одесса: вчера, сегодня и всегда...

----------


## Klara-Lara

> господа добрый день 
> предлогаю переименовать эту замечательную темку.
>  название /одесса которую мы не должны потерять/  предполагает какие-то действия.
> *тут люди занимаются прекрастными делами, но это называется по другому*.
> ...


 А как по-другому? Бездействие, что ли? Почему то, чем занимаются люди в этой теме, не является "действием"?

Для меня лично это название - неотъемлемая часть темы. Я захожу сюда увидеть то, что не должно быть утеряно (или не должно БЫЛО быть утеряно). А переименование... Слишком часто у нас именно переименование заменяет необходимые действия.

----------


## Jorjic

Некоторое время назад уважаемая *Ter-Petrosyan* опубликовала фотографии, посвященные В.П.Филатову. В том числе речь шла о выступлении популярного в те времена певца Артура Айдиняна. Нужно сказать, что приглашение известных деятелей культуры было в числе добрых традиций института, заложенных самим Филатовым. Само имя великого ученого было своеобразным магнитом (да и возможность проконсультироваться на таком высоком уровне тоже не надо сбрасывать со счетов). Выступления проходили или в конференц-зале института, или в Доме Ученых. Я помню выступления Веры Инбер, Константина Паустовского, Дмитрия Журавлева... 
Вот нашел в своем архиве фото выступления Веры Инбер в конференц-зале института.

----------


## VicTur

Это здание — Софиевская, 9 (вот фото для сравнения).

----------


## OdGen

> Статью написал человек, совершенно не владеющий материалом. Какой-то детский лепет на лужайке. И иллюстрации совершенно не к месту, сборная солянка и только.


 


> Просто не люблю дилетантов, которые строят из себя профи и все выдают за истину в последней инстанции  Такие как они  довели город до полной ж...пы


 Статья про автора http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/issue/188/4297/

----------


## Скрытик

ОдессаСтори какоето время будет недоступен. Свет вырубили, УПСы 3 часа продержали всего

----------


## Antique

> название /одесса которую мы не должны потерять/  предполагает какие-то действия.
> тут люди занимаются прекрастными делами, но это называется по другому.


 Под Одессой, которая может потеряться, подразумевается её полузабытая история.

смотрим шапку темы:


> Хочется в этой теме собрать все воспоминания за Одессу, которой больше нет... 
> О старой Молдаванке, о Слободке, о Пересыпи... 
> О дворах, о семьях, о нравах... 
> Как любили в Одессе и как любили Одессу... 
> О старых одесситах: русских и украинцах, евреях и греках...
> Давайте подкреплять рассказы семейными фотографиями...
> Давайте напишем историю Одессы в лицах!!! Одесса должна помнить своих героев!!!
> 
> Желательно помещать информацию до 90-х годов ХХ века!!! И желательно помещать сообщения без политики!!!

----------


## SaMoVar

И опять Ени Дунья, кочующая из источника в источник ;-)

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Скажу прямо - я против переименования темы ! Конечно, в теме преимущественно архитектура, но разве не она прежде всего определяет лицо города ! Тема под этим названием выросла, развилась и обретает новых истинных одесситов, которым небезразлично лицо города !

----------


## brassl

А смысл ее переименовывать?
От этого что то поменяется?
Добавятся сразу новые люди с интересными идеями, Муж форумчанки зальет пару сотен новых фотографий?
Еще спасибо на том, что не подсказали о небходимости переименования Ников  каждого участника.
Я против. 
Это не идея, это так... камешек в воду кинуть, посмотреть на круги, порадоваться и зайти в тему еще через месяца два  :smileflag: 

Ребята, у нет ли у кого такого вида в лучшем качестве, для архива?

----------


## mlch

Календарь.
Тысяча девятьсот семьдесят.... затертого года.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А смысл ее переименовывать?
> От этого что то поменяется?
> Добавятся сразу новые люди с интересными идеями, Муж форумчанки зальет пару сотен новых фотографий?
> Еще спасибо на том, что не подсказали о небходимости переименования Ников  каждого участника.
> Я против. 
> Это не идея, это так... камешек в воду кинуть, посмотреть на круги, порадоваться и зайти в тему еще через месяца два 
> 
> Ребята, у нет ли у кого такого вида в лучшем качестве, для архива?
> Вложение 2360328


 Это Вахренов или я что-то путаю ?

----------


## brassl

Похоже он

----------


## mlch

> Это Вахренов или я что-то путаю ?


 По крайней мере, это не из вахреновского альбома 1870-х.

----------


## brassl

Нашел на аукционе, раньше вроде не видел, хотя такое оформление видов попадалось.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это не Вахренов, 100%

----------


## brassl

Там был вот такой альбом.
Все виды знакомые (вроде нет еще порта) кроме того что я выложил

----------


## Сергей К

> Календарь.
> Тысяча девятьсот семьдесят.... затертого года.
>  [URL=http://radikal.ru/F/s61.radikal.ru/i174/1103/47/3c4bd582cb66.jpg.html]


 Октябрь месяц - будто бы канал в Венеции или Питере скорее)

----------


## Сергей К

> Календарь.
> Тысяча девятьсот семьдесят.... затертого года.


 Октябрь месяц - будто бы канал в Венеции или Питере скорее)

----------


## victor.odessa

У меня нет слов. Прочитал в новостях.

10.03.2011 | Город
Одесский горисполком разрешил построить жилой дом на Французском бульваре

Исполком Одесского горсовета утвердил градобоснование размещения жилого дома на территории Института проблем рынка и экономико-экологических исследований на Французском бульваре, 29.

Как отметил в ходе сегодняшнего заседания исполкома начальник муниципального управления архитектуры и градостроительства Борис Бровин, территория института — 0,75 га. Научное учреждение заключило договор с ООО «ЗАРС» на строительство 99-квартирного жилого дома площадью порядка 14 тыс. кв. м. Это позволит более рационально использовать территорию, считает специалист. Также за счет инвестиций будет построен новый 4-этажный корпус НИИ, передает корреспондент информационного агентства «Вікна-Одеса».

----------


## Сергей К

> У меня нет слов. Прочитал в новостях.
> 
> 10.03.2011 | Город
> Одесский горисполком разрешил построить жилой дом на Французском бульваре
> .


 А  что вдруг Вы так?)
Французский бульвар давно уничтожен. Методично, настойчиво его уничтожают все время - вначале в районе первых номеров выстроили многоэтажные уродства, затем покойный Каркашидзе уничтожил дачу Макареско - это уже середина бульвара, строения бульвара - те, что еще почему-то остались - выведены из списка памятников архитектуры, скоро все можно будет безнаказанно сносить, а дорогу закатают  в асфальт - эта идея тоже методично всплывает. Самое страшное не это.
Самое страшное то. что к сожалению, большинству это очень нравится и считается совершенно правильным. Ну кроме, может быть, самого факта продажи земли.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А  что вдруг Вы так?)
> Французский бульвар давно уничтожен.


 А как? Я знаю, что давно уничтожен и что продолжает уничтожаться, но почему то каждый раз думаешь, что вот на этом остановятся, вот это оставят, вот это сохранят. Ан нет...

----------


## Shipshin

Два вопроса к форумчанам.

1. Кто-нибудь знает из какого материала были выполнены два памятника пионерам перед Воронцовским дворцом. Или хотя бы какого они были цвета?
 2. Может быть у кого-нибудь есть фотографии дома по Жуковского (Почтовой) 10?

----------


## mlch

> Октябрь месяц - будто бы канал в Венеции или Питере скорее)


 А на самом деле - это вид с моста на Бунина вверх по Деволановскому спуску.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Sergey_L

Добрый всем день!
Не знаю, были ли такие фото, в любом случае, может кому будет интересно.На первой 1947 Дерибасовская ( с Рос. архива кинофотодокументов) третья - Одесса-сортировочная, четвёртая 1940, (отсюда http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=621796) Месторасположение магазинов Сюшара пока не знаю, подскажите ))

----------


## brassl

Сюшар есть, где он был я не знаю, а вот остальные сегодня добавлю в архив.
Спасибо!

----------


## OdGen

В последнюю версию Дубль Гиса добавили обозначение на карте фонтанов, парочку - с собственными названиями. Порадовал "Дети и лягушонок", который теперь без оной!
Искать так - в графе адрес набрать слово фонтан и искать по списку.

----------


## Antique

> В последнюю версию Дубль Гиса добавили обозначение на карте фонтанов, парочку - с собственными названиями. Порадовал "Дети и лягушонок", который теперь без оной!
> Искать так - в графе адрес набрать слово фонтан и искать по списку.


 На карту добавили несколько описаний памятников архитектуры. У подобных объектов есть что-то вроде вкладки "Памятники". Фонтан "Дети и лягушонок" вроде бы добавлен в рамках сего события.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Октябрь месяц - будто бы канал в Венеции или Питере скорее)


 Ваша ссылка не работает.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, подскажите пожалуйста, вид из поста Sergey_L - Одесса-сортировочная, в какой папке в архиве выкладывать?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ребята, подскажите пожалуйста, вид из поста Sergey_L - Одесса-сортировочная, в какой папке в архиве выкладывать?


 Пересыпь.

----------


## Сергей К

> Ваша ссылка не работает.


 а где у меня там ссылка?) это комментарий был на календарь от mlch

----------


## Sergey_L

> Ребята, подскажите пожалуйста, вид из поста Sergey_L - Одесса-сортировочная, в какой папке в архиве выкладывать?


  Насколько я понял, это впереди там виднеется жилмассив на Лузановке, а дальше Жевахова гора.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Добрый всем день!
> Не знаю, были ли такие фото, в любом случае, может кому будет интересно.На первой 1947 Дерибасовская ( с Рос. архива кинофотодокументов) третья - Одесса-сортировочная, четвёртая 1940, (отсюда http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=621796) Месторасположение магазинов Сюшара пока не знаю, подскажите ))
> Вложение 2363306Вложение 2363304Вложение 2363307Вложение 2363308Вложение 2363309


 Спасибо за показ фотки с видом порта с Потемкинской лестницы :smileflag: Теперь я точно знаю Шо эти подлодки таки стояли в Одессе :smileflag:

----------


## A_P

> У меня нет слов. Прочитал в новостях.
> 
> 10.03.2011 | Город
> Одесский горисполком разрешил построить жилой дом на Французском бульваре
> 
> Исполком Одесского горсовета утвердил градобоснование размещения жилого дома на территории Института проблем рынка и экономико-экологических исследований на Французском бульваре, 29.
> 
> Как отметил в ходе сегодняшнего заседания исполкома начальник муниципального управления архитектуры и градостроительства Борис Бровин, территория института — 0,75 га. Научное учреждение заключило договор с ООО «ЗАРС» на строительство 99-квартирного жилого дома площадью порядка 14 тыс. кв. м. Это позволит более рационально использовать территорию, считает специалист. Также за счет инвестиций будет построен новый 4-этажный корпус НИИ, передает корреспондент информационного агентства «Вікна-Одеса».


  А «Вікна-Одеса» соврамши.... Не 4-х, а 6-и этажный корпус. Но цимес не в этом, а в том, что "учреждение" не может заключать договор, а его заключают должностные лица, приторговывающие академической землей как своей собственной. Вот интересно, в уставе ин-та экономики где-то записано, что он (ин-т) может заключать договор на "строительство 99-квартирного жилого дома площадью порядка 14 тыс. кв. м"... Еще один бетонный монстр на Французском бульваре в десяток этажей прямо над склонами под предлогом "..более рационально использовать территорию". Сейчас туда уже не попадешь хотя бы для того, чтобы посчитать вековые деревья в парке, которые  будут уничтожены

----------


## A_P

> А  что вдруг Вы так?)
> Французский бульвар давно уничтожен. Методично, настойчиво его уничтожают все время - вначале в районе первых номеров выстроили многоэтажные уродства, затем покойный Каркашидзе уничтожил дачу Макареско - это уже середина бульвара, строения бульвара - те, что еще почему-то остались - выведены из списка памятников архитектуры, скоро все можно будет безнаказанно сносить, а дорогу закатают  в асфальт - эта идея тоже методично всплывает. Самое страшное не это.
> Самое страшное то. что к сожалению, большинству это очень нравится и считается совершенно правильным. Ну кроме, может быть, самого факта продажи земли.


 Все-таки выведены из списка? В прежнем списке охранялись даже заборы Французского бульвара. Что, теперь изменились "критерии"? и ничего нельзя сделать?

----------


## brassl

Нашел фото семьи Катаевых (выложил в обновлениях), фотоателье не было подписано, но скамейка на которой сидит папа светилась на трех фото Готлиба. Наверное и это он. Ваши мнения?

----------


## Сергей К

> Все-таки выведены из списка? В прежнем списке охранялись даже заборы Французского бульвара. Что, теперь изменились "критерии"? и ничего нельзя сделать?


 В списке памятников архитектуры теперь по Французскому бульвару значатся - арка в Отраду, здание Филатовского института и здание санатория СБУ. Для остального - путь к сносу расчищен.

----------


## Antique

> В списке памятников архитектуры теперь по Французскому бульвару значатся - арка в Отраду, здание Филатовского института и здание санатория СБУ. Для остального - путь к сносу расчищен.


 Неужели было решение горсовета?

----------


## Сергей К

> Неужели было решение горсовета?


  Перелік об’єктів культурної спадщини м. Одеси,
що занесені до Державного реєстру нерухомих пам’яток України за категорією місцевого значення
Наказ Міністерства культури і туризму України від  16.06.2007 № 662/0/16-07

простите там еще четвертое - Бот сад.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Antique

А у всех теперь Одессастори с греческой локализацией или только у меня?

upd: почистил куки и галлерея русифицировалась.

----------


## Паноптикум

а где на Среднефонтанской  был санаторий Дрознеса , с фотки  в галерее?

----------


## brassl

Я примерно знаю, но точнее сореентируюсь по карте, когда спрошу у мамы. Дед был военный и их после войны вместе с другими семьями военных поселили в этом доме. Только называет она ее чего то "Дрозница" не Дрознеса.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Коренные жители Одессы выехали или находятся на вторм кладбище.


 Полностью согласен

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Полностью согласен


 Коренные жители помнят, что в Одессе были и другие кладбища, где лежат их предки. О них тут уже много раз вспоминали

----------


## mlch

> Коренные жители Одессы выехали или находятся на вторм кладбище.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Дедушка Ау
> 
> 
> Полностью согласен


 Я, конечно, бываю на Втором кладбище (у меня есть там к кому ходить). Но постоянно я там не нахожусь.  Да и выехавшим меня трудно назвать. 
Так что - неправда ваша. :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> а где на Среднефонтанской  был санаторий Дрознеса , с фотки  в галерее?


 Есть тема "Дома Одессы, люди связанные с ними" в которой я поднимал этот вопрос
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=59520&p=18711026&viewfull=1#post18711026




> Я примерно знаю, но точнее сореентируюсь по карте, когда спрошу у мамы. Дед был военный и их после войны вместе с другими семьями военных поселили в этом доме. Только называет она ее чего то "Дрозница" не Дрознеса.


 напишите, когда узнаете, а то я вместо лечебницы по указанному в реестре адресу нахожу только сталинки.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> В списке памятников архитектуры теперь по Французскому бульвару значатся - арка в Отраду, здание Филатовского института и здание санатория СБУ. Для остального - путь к сносу расчищен.


 Что будем делать? Сейчас посмотрела по старому списку - 28 объектов, если не считать отдельно  Комплекс споруд Одеської кіностудії, Комплекс споруд .... , Дачні корпуси (2 споруди), Комплекс дач (2 споруди), Комплекс дач у складі: 1.....7

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Перелік об’єктів культурної спадщини м. Одеси,
> що занесені до Державного реєстру нерухомих пам’яток України за категорією місцевого значення
> Наказ Міністерства культури і туризму України від  16.06.2007 № 662/0/16-07
> 
> простите там еще четвертое - Бот сад.


 Вы уверены, к этому списку нет добавлений? Вы обращались и получили официальный ответ?
По чьему департаменту все это проходит? По областному управлению, или городскому охраны культурного наследия?

----------


## Jorjic

> Вы уверены, к этому списку нет добавлений? Вы обращались и получили официальный ответ?
> По чьему департаменту все это проходит? По областному управлению, или городскому охраны культурного наследия?


 Возможно, что и есть. Но такие списки имеют странное свойство теряться, а когда "случайно" находятся, оказывается уже поздно. Обычно находка происходит после сноса, пожара или других "стихийных" бедствий.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

На фасаде дачи Макареско висит табличка об охранном статусе, но на ней нет номера. Выходит, туфта? Или все же ожидается дополнение списка

----------


## Сергей К

а если она висит, с номером, или не висит, но есть номер официальный, со всеми разъяснениями и дополнительными списками, а здание рушится или на нем строят доп. этаж или еще что-то? Не в 
доп. списках дело, а в отношении. Если то, что сделали из особняка Макареско у нас теперь реставрацией зовется...

----------


## Antique

> Вы уверены, к этому списку нет добавлений? Вы обращались и получили официальный ответ?
> По чьему департаменту все это проходит? По областному управлению, или городскому охраны культурного наследия?


 А я даже не уверен, что список на сайте полный. Отсутствие охранных номеров на некоторых обьектах в doc файле может означать что угодно.

----------


## brassl

> Есть тема "Дома Одессы, люди связанные с ними" в которой я поднимал этот вопрос
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=59520&p=18711026&viewfull=1#post18711026
> 
> напишите, когда узнаете, а то я вместо лечебницы по указанному в реестре адресу нахожу только сталинки.


 Попытался узнать у мамы по карте, где находился дом. Надо будет выехать с ней на место. Помнит что домой ходила с родителями по Вознесенскому переулку и дом был не далеко от Стальканата, точнее пока узнать не смог .

----------


## Lively

На схеме Французского Бульвара, составленной в начале века XX-го, участок между Девятым переулком (ныне Кренкеля) и дачей И.Н. Бруна (Фр.Б-р.№63) значится как дача Г.Я. Менделевича. Имеется ли какая-нибудь информация  том , какие сооружения были на этой даче и как они выглядели? А также о том, какие сооружения располагались под этой дачей, на пути к берегу?
Аэроснимки Люфтваффе 1944 года демонстрируют, что на этом участке летом 44-го не было ничего, кроме трансформаторной будки у забора с дачей №63. В 60-е годы на этом месте был пионерлагерь и домики послевоенной постройки этого лагеря живы до сих пор:

Во второй половине 60-х здесь обосновался Санаторий-профилакторий Одесско-Кишиневской Железной дороги. От дачи Менделевича к тому времени сохранилась только кованная фасадная ограда. Изначально решетка стояла на стенке из оштукатуренного ракушечника  высотой не менее одного метра. Более того, каждая из больших каплевидных пустот рисунка решетки была заполнена соответствующим большим завитком (по типу более мелких, которые сохранились на решетке к настоящему времени). Но коррозия и низкая вандалоустойчивость описанных завитков сделали свое дело. Теперь решетка без них. Точно не помню, но где то на рубеже 70-х - 80-х, во время борьбы с оградами на Бульваре, решетку и вовсе поставили на землю, где она и пребывает по сей день. 

И еще, сколько себя помню, при спуске на берег моря, у места, где сейчас центральный вход на пляж "Дельфин", в зеленой зоне всегда существовала подпорная стена. У этой стены в еще 60-е росло несколько абрикосовых деревьев и небольшие заросли настоящей очень сладкой малины!
  
Что известно об этой стене? Может быть, это остатки чей то "нижней дачи", или какого то другого сооружения?

----------


## Скрытик

А тем временем незаметно число фотографий в ОдессаСтори перевалило за 10К  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> О! "Одесса сквозь века" - чем не название для подфорума?


  Подраздел создан, в личку мне пишем звание, которое хотим вместо "Частый гость"  :smileflag: 
Сейчас потихоньку буду перемещать туда темы.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вложение 2369985Вложение 2369968Вложение 2369972В галерее увидел два фото Дедибасовской, 14, с небольшим панорамированием. После их склейки получился один расширенный кадр, почти панорамный  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Вложение 2369985Вложение 2369968Вложение 2369972В галерее увидел два фото Дедибасовской, 14, с небольшим панорамированием. После их склейки получился один расширенный кадр, почти панорамный


 Правильно "Дом славы" середина 50-х. Я жил в 12. Будка регулировщика он взбирался туда по ступенькам. А в витринах первого этажа листы ватмана с карикатурами на злобу дня "Легкой кавалерии". До сих пор помню одно четверостишие.  В верхней части листа описывалось событие, в средине - карикатура, а внизу стих: "Сама едет ,сама бьет. сама помощь подает", - скорая сбила пешехода. Витрина менялась регулярно долгие годы (3-5 лет). Прошу прощения, если что не так.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## arkoh

> Вложение 2369985Вложение 2369968Вложение 2369972В галерее увидел два фото Дедибасовской, 14, с небольшим панорамированием. После их склейки получился один расширенный кадр, почти панорамный


 Это кадры из к\ф "Повесть о первой любви"
Вот еще соседний кадр- можно еще расширить панораму.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Добрый вечер!
Посмотрев недавно на Одессастори фотографию "Приезд Николая Второго в Одессу",мне стало интересно,куда же именно он приехал!? :smileflag: 
Получается он приплыл и понятно даже где причалил "Штандарт".Я так понимаю он уезжал с семьёй из Одессы на поезде,а приплыл на яхте.
Красные пакгаузы выдали место стоянки яхты царя.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Вроде такой фотографии на "Стори" нет? :smileflag: 



*Oldsmobile climbing giant steps in odessa CP before 1906.*

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%...efore_1906.jpg

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это кадры из к\ф "Повесть о первой любви"
> Вот еще соседний кадр- можно еще расширить панораму.Вложение 2374228


 Панорама расширилась. Фильм перешел в разряд широкоэкранных. :smileflag:  Если есть еще кадры, давайте. По этому принципу можно делать большие панорамные фото. Нужны только панорамные кадры из фильмов с небольшим перекрытием.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного информации по даче Дрознеса.
На место еще не выезжал, но "помучал" маминого брата, он старше, и помнит больше.
Он сказал, что дача примыкала к внутренней части детского сада, который находится на Среднефонтанской, рядом был (есть?) продуктовый магазин. Их переселили на Гагарина, 16/.... в связи с тем что по расширению территории Стальканата, дача Дрознеса отошла заводу. Вот пока все что знаю.
Обновления будут позже, завал с работой.

Как хорошо что есть еще у кого что узнать (не правы те кто утверждает, что старых одесситов не осталось, с кем они общаются я не знаю, вот у моего друга бабушка была узницей гетто, ее выкупили, жива, а его дед воевал и был представлен к ГСС)

----------


## Sergey_L

В тему, совершенно случайно нашлось несколько фото, одно подписано как Dacha Drozdy. 

Тут http://international.loc.gov/cgi-bin...h+na0025_18501)))
Ещё другие фото оттуда (по Одесской тематике).

----------


## brassl

Ух ты! Спасибо!!! Плюсик за мной  :smileflag: 

Ссылка не работает , посмотрите пожалуйста

----------


## Лакедемон

http://oldodessa.ucoz.ru/photo/3
этот сайт с фото видели?

----------


## Shipshin

> Ух ты! Спасибо!!! Плюсик за мной 
> 
> Ссылка не работает , посмотрите пожалуйста


 А попробовать - Новый поиск. И ввести текст - дача, на английском конечно. Или - Одесса, на английском, соответственно.
Попробуй.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Ух ты! Спасибо!!! Плюсик за мной 
> 
> Ссылка не работает , посмотрите пожалуйста


 http://memory.loc.gov/intldl/mtfhtml/mfdigcol/lists/mtfnbrTitles1.html

----------


## brassl

Спасибо, все нашел. А Дрозды и Дрознес, это одно и то же? Там такая растительность большая по фото, почти лес/

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Naviga

Спасибо за интересные фотографии. Мы живем в этом дворе и знаем тетю, которая сидит на веранде второго этажа. Наша соседка, Людмила Сергеевна, из квартиры №18, является прямым потомком хозяина дома и рассказывает много интересного.

----------


## Good++++

> Спасибо за интересные фотографии. Мы живем в этом дворе и знаем тетю, которая сидит на веранде второго этажа. Наша соседка, Людмила Сергеевна, из квартиры №18, является прямым потомком хозяина дома и рассказывает много интересного.


 О чем идет речь? А фотографии у нее есть?

----------


## Naviga

> Здесь четыре фото одного двора, сделанные на протяжении примерно 100 лет - в начале прошлого века, в конце 50-х и сегодня. Двор на Новосельской, 43. Там жили близкие друзья моих родителей, поэтому получилась такая длинная цепочка.
> На последнем фото, на балконе второго этажа просматривается дама. Она родилась в этом дворе, и мои фото ее очень обрадовали.


 я имела ввиду это сообщение

----------


## krust

Похоже на спуск с Ланжероновской

----------


## malyutka_e

Не похоже

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо за интересные фотографии. Мы живем в этом дворе и знаем тетю, которая сидит на веранде второго этажа. Наша соседка, Людмила Сергеевна, из квартиры №18, является прямым потомком хозяина дома и рассказывает много интересного.


 Я именно с ней и ее мужем разговаривал. Показал им фотографии, они были очень довольны. Пообещал им напечатать фотографии.

----------


## Sergey_L

Фото с флагом Победы есть на odessastory. Но оно, оказывается, было сильно урезано.

Так выглядит более внушительно, согласитесь. ))
Журнал "Смена" 1944.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за находку. Это третье фото с флагом, первые два наверно то же урезаны по кадру.

----------


## Скрытик

Через пару дней вынесу ОдессаСтори на отдельную машину с расширенной оперативкой и нормальными УПСами, думаю что "падения" станут реже  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Не похоже


 Похоже больше на фантазию автора,а лестница стало быть Потёмкинская )))

----------


## brassl

Ребята, надо помощь.
По наводке Shipshin увидел два фото выставленные в разных папках (подписаны по разному), но ужасть как похожи.
1 и 2.

Подписывал их по источнику сканирования, сам не придумал, но и не перепроверил  Спасибо бдительным товарищам
Ваши мнения?

----------


## Antique

> Ребята, надо помощь.
> По наводке увидел два фото выставленные в разных папках (подписаны по разному), но ужасть как похожи.


  На обеих фотографиях изображён дворец Гагариных на Ланжероновской, 2. 

Дом купца Новикова отдалёно похож, видимо потому авторы и спутали.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Лакедемон

> Фото с флагом Победы есть на odessastory. Но оно, оказывается, было сильно урезано.
> Вложение 2380344
> Так выглядит более внушительно, согласитесь. ))
> Журнал "Смена" 1944.


  найти бы негативчик (оригинал)  и оцифровать ...

----------


## brassl

Хорошо хоть знаем что искать, до подборки в архив я думал что фото одно, а потом начал сравнивать - оказалось три. Может и еще есть. Работаем дальше  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Единственный выживший в Черноморке. Любуйтесь ;-)

----------


## victor.odessa

> Единственный выживший в Черноморке. Любуйтесь ;-)


 На Ярмарочной тоже было несколько старых столбов. Pumik о них писала.

----------


## SaMoVar

За Ярморочной и остановка бельгийская осталась)))

----------


## victor.odessa

> За Ярморочной и остановка бельгийская осталась)))


 Да, только её приспособили под домик дворников.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Одесса ли?
Это фото подписано как: *Посещение плавучей выставки, устроенной на борту «Императора Николая II», императором Всея Руси 2 декабря 1909 года.*

----------


## arkoh

> Панорама расширилась. Фильм перешел в разряд широкоэкранных. Если есть еще кадры, давайте. По этому принципу можно делать большие панорамные фото. Нужны только панорамные кадры из фильмов с небольшим перекрытием.


 Вот еще 2 кадра немного правее, может вам удастся их использовать.

----------


## arkoh

> Фото с флагом Победы есть на odessastory. Но оно, оказывается, было сильно урезано.
> Вложение 2380344
> Так выглядит более внушительно, согласитесь. ))
> Журнал "Смена" 1944.


 Так получается, что угловой дом пострадал уже после освобождения?

----------


## SaMoVar

Да, это обсуждалось. Город бомбили до Ясско-Кишинёвской операции.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Так получается, что угловой дом пострадал уже после освобождения?Вложение 2384737


 Да, об этом уже писали. Был налёт немецкой авиации в первых числах августа 1944г.

----------


## exse

Порылся у себя в архиве. Уже и не помню выставлял ли я эту фотку на "опознайку"? Где это?
41-43

----------


## Naviga

> В порту есть два похожих здания. Одно видно от Воронцовского дворца, когда-то там был проход к старому Морвокзалу. Второе здание находится на территории грузового порта, на Карантинном молу. До 1984 г. (приблизительно) там находилась Одесская противочумная станция. Затем ПЧС перебралась на Пересыпь, что там сейчас, точно не знаю.


 Сейчас в нем находится офис компании ГПК-Украина (дочернее предприятие немецкой компании Гамбург Порт Консалтинг), которая осуществляет работы по перегрузке контейнеров.

----------


## SaMoVar

Куликовое поле. Напротив стекляшки?

----------


## Good++++

> Фото с флагом Победы есть на odessastory. Но оно, оказывается, было сильно урезано.
> Вложение 2380344
> Так выглядит более внушительно, согласитесь. ))
> Журнал "Смена" 1944.


 Если быть точнее, журнал "Смена", №405-406, Апрель  1944 г., стр. 6
Там еще есть статья Е. Кригера "Черное море". 

Иллюстрация описываемого (не из журнала):

Полный текст статьи см. здесь: smena-online.ru/sites/default/files/07_-_08_-_1944.pdf

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Е. Кригер. ЧЕРНОЕ МОРЕ*Рано утром мы вылетели из Москвы. За городом ещё лежал свежий, очень белый и плотный снег, совершенно декабрьский в апреле. Мы летели на юг. В бомболюке устаревшего американского «вульти», который у нас используется теперь только для связи, было очень тесно; сидели мы на толстом запасном колесе, с которого поминутно скатывались, штурман часто постукивал кого - нибудь из нас по спине, просил передать пилоту записку с очередной радиограммой, это были все наши обязанности во время полёта, и у нас с моим спутником было много времени, чтобы подумать, куда же нам лететь дальше от места первой посадки. Мы могли избрать путь к Тернополю, тогда осаждённому нашими войсками, или в Молдавию, или в Румынию, куда тоже вступили наши войска, или на границу с Чехословакией, куда вышли наши войска, или к Одессе.

Встав ногами на колесо, мы могли дотянуться до окошечка фонаря, закрывавшего бомболюк и кабину пилота, и увидеть землю, которую помнили с лета, осени и зимы, когда немцев отбили у Курской дуги и наши войска пошли на Орёл и на Белгород, и дальше, на Харьков, и за шесть дней отобрали у немцев Донбасс, и немцам казалось, что Красная Армия остановится на Днепре. Она не остановилась и заняла Киев на той стороне, и немцы думали, что Красную Армию остановит мокрая зима бездорожья, но советские бойцы ворвались в Житомир, Бердичев, в Ровно и в Луцк, и немцы были совершенно уверены, что в разливах весны даже Красная Армия не сможет продолжать наступления, но Красная Армия перешла через Буг, через Днестр, через Прут. В апреле 1944 года самолёт спокойно летел над этой землёй, на которую страшно было смотреть - так изрезана она швами траншей и ходов сообщения, изрыта воронками, - по которой наши солдаты все три времени года идут наступлением, и теперь они видят синие горы Карпат.

И сейчас в самолёте мы мяли на коленях карту западных наших границ, не зная, куда же лететь в первую очередь, чтобы поспеть за наступающими войсками.

Начиная за орловскими землями снега внизу уже не было, и глаза резал нестерпимый блеск разлившихся речек, и были видны узкие, прямые, иногда зигзагообразные ручьи, не нанесённые на карту, и мы догадались, что это затопленные талой водой траншеи зимних боёв.

Самолёт сделал вираж и опустился на полевом аэродроме.

- Сегодня взята Одесса! - сказали нам местные лётчики.

И сразу Волошин, наш московский пилот, взмолился, чтобы разрешили его «вульти» вылететь в Одессу. Он клялся, что посадит свою машину куда угодно, хотя бы на крышу, только бы ему разрешили, полёт. Он страшно огорчился, когда ему разъяснили, что обстановка в городе ещё не ясна, «вульти» слишком велик и тяжёл для «подскока» на линию фронта с неизвестными условиями для посадки, одесский аэродром может быть повреждён или заминирован немцами.

- Хорошо, - сказал Волошин жалобно, - тогда дайте я их подброшу на вашем «У - 2».

Но тут взбунтовались лётчики, летавшие на «У - 2», и Волошин, сражённый горем, повернулся спиной к стартовой дорожке и замолк, не в силах глядеть на взлёт двух лёгких машин, поднявшихся в небесную синь, чтобы опустить нас в Одессе.

Вскоре мы увидели в сумерках море. Густой дым стлался над ним. Не белый, спокойный свет маяков, а зловещее багровое пламя пожаров металось в порту. Опрокинутые палубы двух кораблей, затопленных немцами, косо поднимались из - под воды. Прямая линия мола отделяла тёмное, взъерошенное волнами море от более светлой, спокойной воды бухте Одессы. Три года мы не видели моря, если не считать малого моря - Азовского - у Таганрога.

Одесса! Мы не верили своим глазам. Мы смотрели жадно, до боли в глазах, и, вероятно, от напряжения и сильного ветра глаза у нас были мокрые. Ведь ещё утром мы видели белый снег под Москвой, и вот под нами Чёрное море, гавань, узкие выступы пристаней, уцелевшее здание элеватора и дальше пленительная геометрия одесских улиц и площадей, бульваров, приморских кварталов, увенчанных великолепной громадой Оперного театра.

Наши два крошечных самолёта благодаря смелости и азартному любопытству пилотов, прорезав дымы пожаров, приземлились чуть ли не на улице одесской окраины, Кривой балки. В пятидесяти метрах от места посадки мы увидели несложный, первобытного вида подъёмный механизм, таскавший из - под земли людей: женщин с грудными детьми, подростков, старух, обросших бородами мужчин - и тут же мешки с провиантом, ящики с домашним скарбом, винтовки, ручные гранаты. Из бадьи, которую поднимали с глубины в тридцать шесть метров, выскочила даже лохматая собачка. Вокруг ещё гремели последние взрывы, зловещее пламя металось в небе над морем и городом, но на лицах людей, поднявшихся буквально из преисподней, я видел восторг возвращения к жизни. Тут были старые матросы, портовые грузчики, их жёны, грубоватые, сильные, с засученными рукавами, вынимавшие мешки из бадьи и подгонявшие своих мужей, которые не могли оторваться от зрелища любимой, наконец - то свободной Одессы. Так, с места в карьер, мы окунулись в гущу удивительного, полуночного, страшного для немцев мира одесских катакомб. Эти остатки старых каменоломен, лежащие глубоко под одесскими улицами, стали в дни оккупации убежищем для беглецов из немецкого рабства, для спасшихся жертв сигуранцы и гестапо, для их жён и детей, для штабов тайного, организованного сопротивления румынам и немцам.

Я видел в тот вечер только один из скрытых входов в подземелье, но их множество. А там, внизу, разветвляется, скрещивается целый лабиринт коридоров и ходов, и там работали подпольные радиоприёмники, там копилось оружие для борьбы с оккупантами, там обитала настоящая Одесса - самолюбивая, гордая, мстительная, ничего не желавшая прощать палачам. Оккупанты пытались объявить войну подземелью. Они устраивали облавы, накачивали вниз отравляющие газы, желая задушить обитателей подземного лагеря, сохранивших и в дни оккупации великую, стойкую ярость одесской обороны 1941 года. Жители катакомб, вытаскивая на плечах тела погибших товарищей, жён и сестёр, уходили из опасных участков на новые, неизвестные румынам и немцам, недоступные, страшные своей запутанной сложностью, переплетением входов и выходов, тупиков и ловушек подземелья. Тот вход в катакомбы, который мне удалось видеть, был прикрыт сверху невзрачным дощатым сарайчиком. Другие маскировались так же хитро. Я видел, как из - под земли вытаскивали провиант, заготовленный на три месяца, воду в деревянных и металлических баках, одеяла, подушки: жители «преисподней» забрали с собой под землю всё необходимое, чтобы просуществовать до прихода советских армий.

Так на берегу Чёрного моря существовали более двух лет две Одессы. Одна - наверху, торопливая, жуликоватая ярмарка румынской «Транснистрии», другая - внизу, на глубине в тридцать шесть метров, недремлющая, вооружённая, снимавшая по ночам вражеских часовых, ожидавшая сигнала для восстания в немецком тылу.

Таким сигналом стал для подземного лагеря гул русских орудий на подступах к городу. Оккупанты сразу очутились меж двух огней. С востока, со стороны лиманов, закрытых последними снежными бурями, на них обрушивалась лавина нашего наступления. Внутри, в самом городе, вырываясь из катакомб, в них стреляла полуночная, неуловимая, жаждавшая возмездия непокорённая Одесса.

По улице Будённого было немыслимо проехать на автомобиле: так густо была забита она брошенными немецкими машинами, грузовиками, транспортёрами, лимузинами штабных офицеров. На другом перекрёстке, где Хуторская улица поворачивает на Алексеевскую площадь, я видел зрелище, которое никогда не забуду. В последнюю ночь бегства здесь пыталась прорваться длинная, в сотню машин, немецкая колонна. Очевидно, как и всюду, путь впереди оказался закрытым: его закупоривали возникавшие в панике пробки из столкнувшихся, спутавшихся в железный клубок немецких колонн. И я видел эту колонну, длинную, уже завернувшую с улицы на площадь, змеившуюся вдоль другой, поперечной улицы, - и недвижную, мёртвую, будто поражённую коротким ударом молнии. Вся колонна сожжена, её бросили и подожгли в последнюю минуту бежавшие немцы. Но в районе Михайловской улицы, в центре города, передовые наши батальоны в пекле ночного боя захватывали сотни целых машин, пятьдесят из них - с работающими, заведёнными моторами. И в первое утро в разных районах Одессы виднелась всё та же зловещая своим однообразием, овеществлённая в грудах металла, моторов, колёс, потрясающая картина немецкой агонии.

Ещё не высохла типографская краска на валах, печатавших лживую берлинскую сводку о «разгроме большевистских соединений севернее Одессы», как дивизии генерала Цветаева ворвались в черту города. Одесса вышла из катакомб и стреляла в отступавших немцев. Полуодетые немецкие чиновники и интенданты с воплями бежали за грузовиками, на которых удирали немецкие солдаты, падали, поднимались с разбитыми о мостовую физиономиями и снова вопили, но солдаты в грузовиках, не останавливаясь, неслись всё дальше и дальше.

На пути к Днестровскому лиману, куда отступали немецкие дивизии, есть за городом высокий, обрывистый берег. Там стояли когда - то русские береговые батареи. К ним заворачивают рельсы подъездных путей. Сюда - то в конвульсии страха и злобы немцы пригнали железнодорожные эшелоны, для эвакуации которых времени уже не было. С края высокого берега они сталкивали поезда в бушующие волны, и там застыли теперь груды мёртвого, изуродованного металла, низвергавшегося вниз с высоты. Вот чем кончили немцы в Одессе. Их сбросили в море. И в тот день радио принесло в Одессу весть о начале штурма нашими войсками Сиваша, о вступлении в Крым, о взятии Джанкоя - в радиоволнах летели навстречу друг другу сообщения о свободной Одессе, о воспрянувшем Крыме. И Одесса смеялась, её народ ликовал. Одесситы рассказывали о временах оккупации. Это был рассказ злой, насмешливый, саркастический. Среди наших городов Одесса всегда слыла городом - остряком. В её темпераменте есть нечто гасконское, брызжущее юмором, зажигательно весёлое. Дым пожарищ ещё стлался над городом, над гаванью, над разрушенными пристанями и затопленными кораблями, когда одесситы, провожавшие нас к центру города, смеясь, показали на пёструю, размалёванную, как на провинциальной ярмарке, вывеску румынского кафе «Виктория».

- Смотрите: вот всё, что осталось от румынской «Виктории». Теперь надо бы назвать это кафе «Конец Транснистрии».

На Дерибасовской улице мне показали нечто, в высшей степени характерное для атмосферы «Транснистрии». В угловом доме примостился румынский «comision» - магазинчик для торговли случайными вещами, - а рядом настороженно чернел пулемётными амбразурами румынский дот. Румыны не могут не торговать, но торговали они в Одессе под защитой своих пулемётов... Они жили в Одессе в вечном страхе перед волнами народного гнева. 

Одесса ненавидела оккупантов. Румын одесситы называли «мастерами смычка и отмычки». Издевались над павлиньим нарядом их офицеров, над их дешевой игрой в аристократизм, над склонностью торгашей становиться в позу изысканно равнодушных, невозмутимо спокойных князей и бояр. В действительности эти «бояре» в котелках и соломенных шляпах бойко торговали всем, что попадало им под руку, - чужими вещами и даже личным оружием, занимались разбоем и грабежом.

- Вы спрашиваете, откуда мы добывали оружие в катакомбы? - говорят одесситы. - Да у тех же румын. За деньги эти «бояре» отдадут что угодно.

Охотнее всего румыны торговали мыльными пузырями - дутыми акциями, иллюзорными проектами «великой Транснистрии». Это была торговля воздухом, мечтами, надеждами, рассыпавшимися под ударами Красной Армии. На Екатерининской улице, которую румыны подобострастно переименовали в «улицу Адольфа Гитлера», мне показали немыслимо яркую, типично румынскую хвастливую вывеску: Asociatie comerciala «Taurida».

- Роскошное убежище для румынских дезертиров! - смеялись одесситы, - Ничего, кроме вывески. А внутри сплошные дезертиры!

Оказывается, служба в Транснистрии избавляла румын от воинской повинности. Из Бухареста в Одессу хлынули толпы маменькиных сынков, ловкачей, жуликов с маслянистым блеском в глазах, скрипачей и коммивояжёров из бухарестских публичных домов. Все они занимали неопределённые должности в ещё более неопределённых учреждениях, именовали себя «генеральными секретарями», а в действительности скрывались от военной службы и спекулировали неосуществимыми планами процветания Транснистрии... И вдруг, опереточная Транснистрия рассыпалась, разлетелась, теряя на бегу свои петушиные перья. В дождях, в буранах, без дорог, со снарядами на солдатских руках, Красная Армия пробивалась через лиманы к Одессе. 1 апреля немцы вышвырнули румынскую администрацию и взяли власть в свои руки. Они ещё надеялись отсрочить час разгрома и. гибели. Они спешно вводили драконовские порядки, хватали и расстреливали людей в гавани, на улицах города, в подвалах домов, с трёх часов дня приказали запирать на ставни все окна домов, а ворота и двери, наоборот, держать настежь открытыми, - их страшила гневная, мстительная Одесса, стрелявшая из окон и подворотен. Лавина русского наступления в несколько дней перехлестнула через лиманы, орудийным прибоем шумела у моря, у самой Одессы.

Кончилась грандиозная румынская оперетта «Транснистрия». Свободная Одесса торжествует. Торжествует Чёрное море. На его берега вернулась жизнь.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Порылся у себя в архиве. Уже и не помню выставлял ли я эту фотку на "опознайку"? Где это?
> 41-43
> Вложение 2384909


 Смею предположить, что фото сделано на Ярмарочной. Впереди виден дом, он очень похож на здание по улице Черноморского казачества, 100 (Московская). Ныне это полусгоревшее здание. В его уцелевшем крыле продают офисную мебель, а раньше в здании размещалась поликлиника.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

Всем - хорошего дня !  :smileflag:

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Смею предположить, что фото сделано на Ярмарочной. Впереди виден дом, он очень похож на здание по улице Черноморского казачества, 100 (Московская). Ныне это полусгоревшее здание. В его уцелевшем крыле продают офисную мебель, а раньше в здании размещалась поликлиника.


 Да, скорее всего это Ярморочная, справа - здание бывшей детской поликлиники.

----------


## Sergey_L

Вчера по "Культуре" был показан фильм "Ночной извозчик" 1928 года, мне удалось сделать несколько скриншотов в конце фильма, а сегодня фильм появился на торренте. В фильме много ночных и дневных видов, Екатерининская площадь, Строгановский, Сабанеев мосты, Приморский бульвар, Воронцовский дворец. Вот некоторые кадры. (ещё 6 видов - в теме "где в Одессе кино снимали")

Примечательно, в кадр всё-таки попал пьедестал памятника Екатерине.

----------


## OdGen

Вчера по телевизору показали уже упоминаемую программу "Порто-Франко" где пара "крутых краеведов" (по их же словам) рассказывают об истории одесских улиц. На этот раз рассказ был о санатории Чкалова (бывшие дача Маразли, Ашкенази, Баржанского, Шехтера и др.). Так вот, текст дословно (!!!), но с ошибками взят с сайта нашего уважаемого коллеги Сергея К (sergekot.com), при этом ни его имя, ни адрес сайта даже не упомянут в конце программы, где мелким шрифтом пишут благодарности. Возмутительно!!!

----------


## VicTur

> Вложение 2386847


 Здорово! Неизвестный мне ранее вид со Строгановского на дом по Лизогуба, 6! Спасибо!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вчера по телевизору показали уже упоминаемую программу "Порто-Франко" где пара "крутых краеведов" (по их же словам) рассказывают об истории одесских улиц. На этот раз рассказ был о санатории Чкалова (бывшие дача Маразли, Ашкенази, Баржанского, Шехтера и др.). Так вот, текст дословно (!!!), но с ошибками взят с сайта нашего уважаемого коллеги Сергея К (sergekot.com), при этом ни его имя, ни адрес сайта даже не упомянут в конце программы, где мелким шрифтом пишут благодарности. Возмутительно!!!


 А зачем сидеть в архивах и библиотеках, с утра до позднего вечера обследовать улицы, дворы и переулки, выпрашивать у охраны разрешение сфотографировать лестницу в парадной, колодец во дворе или фасад здания. Ведь всё уже написано и отредактировано. На каждую фотографию есть своя история. Осталось только обыграть в лицах, пустить музыкальный фон и передача готова. Я давно уже заметил, что в основе массы телевизионных передач лежат труды В.Нетребского, О.Губаря и Т. Донцовой. Теперь добрались и до работ Сергея К. А называется это простыми словами - воровство интеллектуальной собственности.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А нужно не полениться и написать им о нашем возмущении, и сообщить о предстоящем судебном иске. Они ж там вроде дают адрес почты, куда сообщать что-нибудь интересное

----------


## Sergey_L

Уважаемые знатоки - помогите определиться с последним кадром в моем сообщении  #9345. Я считаю, что это Жуковского 10. Может у кого-то есть фото этого дома, до его сноса. (Мои предположения основываются на том, что в фильме два соседних вида снимались в том районе, свет Солнца падает как раз куда надо, да и уклон похож. По фильму видно, что там во дворе или на склоне Деволановского спуска стоит ещё водонапорная башня. Она может служить ориентиром.)

----------


## Лакедемон

> Вчера по телевизору показали уже упоминаемую программу "Порто-Франко" где пара "крутых краеведов" (по их же словам) рассказывают об истории одесских улиц. На этот раз рассказ был о санатории Чкалова (бывшие дача Маразли, Ашкенази, Баржанского, Шехтера и др.). Так вот, текст дословно (!!!), но с ошибками взят с сайта нашего уважаемого коллеги Сергея К (sergekot.com), при этом ни его имя, ни адрес сайта даже не упомянут в конце программы, где мелким шрифтом пишут благодарности. Возмутительно!!!


 я давно заметил, что эта парочка (парень и девушка) используют инфо сайта. А разве фамилия краеведа не упоминалась в титрах?

__________________________________________________  __
http://4friends.od.ua/~porto-fr/index.php?art_num=art006&year=2011&nnumb=08



> Комментируя слова А. Костусева, что средства на ремонт фасадов зданий в исторической части города планируется привлечь за счет строительства мансард на этих зданиях, г-жа Штербуль напомнила, что проект надстройки мансард над зданиями в центре города прежде уже рассматривался, но дальше разговоров дело не пошло. Тут важно учесть техническое состояние объектов, поскольку некоторые здания могут не выдержать дополнительных нагрузок. Кроме того, есть еще один нюанс, который усложнит реализацию проекта: чердаки находятся в собственности жильцов и передача их для строительства мансард - сложная юридическая проблема.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Панорама расширилась. Фильм перешел в разряд широкоэкранных. Если есть еще кадры, давайте. По этому принципу можно делать большие панорамные фото. Нужны только панорамные кадры из фильмов с небольшим перекрытием.


  Я этим уже давно занимаюсь тут.

----------


## OdGen

> А зачем сидеть в архивах и библиотеках, с утра до позднего вечера обследовать улицы, дворы и переулки, выпрашивать у охраны разрешение сфотографировать лестницу в парадной, колодец во дворе или фасад здания. Ведь всё уже написано и отредактировано. На каждую фотографию есть своя история. Осталось только обыграть в лицах, пустить музыкальный фон и передача готова. Я давно уже заметил, что в основе массы телевизионных передач лежат труды В.Нетребского, О.Губаря и Т. Донцовой. Теперь добрались и до работ Сергея К. А называется это простыми словами - воровство интеллектуальной собственности.


 Согласен с Вами. Но другие авторы подобных передач (Гринкевич, Зайка и др.) хотя бы как-то обыгрывают текст упомянутых Вами трех классиков одесского краеведения. А здесь текст просто тупо по сайту!




> я давно заметил, что эта парочка (парень и девушка) используют инфо сайта. А разве фамилия краеведа не упоминалась в титрах?


 Инфо сайтов и одесского форума они используют давно. В титрах данной программы были вынесены благодарности кому угодно, но не *Сергею K* и *vieanna*, чьи материалы по санаторию Чкалова присутствуют как на этом форуме в разрозненном виде, так и в упорядоченном на сайте Сергея.

Вот, к примеру, про медальоны на даче Ашкенази впервые было аргументировано рассказано *vieanna* 2 марта 2010 г. в теме "История и современность Одессы, фотозагадки" ( ссылка здесь, сообщение №18172), использовано на сайте Сергея по согласованию с ней. И таких примеров много.

и вот это еще почитайте.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

Всем - хорошего дня !

----------


## Лакедемон

> Согласен с Вами. Но другие авторы подобных передач (Гринкевич, Зайка и др.) хотя бы как-то обыгрывают текст упомянутых Вами трех классиков одесского краеведения. А здесь текст просто тупо по сайту!
> 
> 
> Инфо сайтов и одесского форума они используют давно. В титрах данной программы были вынесены благодарности кому угодно, но не *Сергею K* и *vieanna*, чьи материалы по санаторию Чкалова присутствуют как на этом форуме в разрозненном виде, так и в упорядоченном на сайте Сергея.
> 
> Вот, к примеру, про медальоны на даче Ашкенази впервые было аргументировано рассказано *vieanna* 2 марта 2010 г. в теме "История и современность Одессы, фотозагадки" ( ссылка здесь, сообщение №18172), использовано на сайте Сергея по согласованию с ней. И таких примеров много.
> 
> и вот это еще почитайте.


 только что посмотрел титры передачи. По материалам книг О. Губаря и государственных архивов

----------


## OdGen

> только что посмотрел титры передачи. По материалам книг О. Губаря и государственных архивов


 В том-то и дело! В той части передачи, которую я смотрел, материалы Губаря не использованы, а использованы данные сайта по Французскому бульвару Сергея К, которым использованы материалы Гос. архива в Одесской области!

----------


## Лакедемон

> В том-то и дело! В той части передачи, которую я смотрел, материалы Губаря не использованы, а использованы данные сайта по Французскому бульвару Сергея К, которым использованы материалы Гос. архива в Одесской области!


  скорее всего, они сделали однажды , в начале сьёмок своего "сериала" титры и постоянно их крутят , вне зависимости чьи материалы используют. Думают, что в интернете всё колхозное, всё моё :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

В их передаче про ул. Княжескую (крутили недавно) ссылались на сайт г-на Парамонова, однако.

----------


## OdGen

газета "Сегодня" от 13 марта 2011 г.
В Одессе построят мемориал жертвам Холокоста за $1 млн

В Артиллерийском сквере построят мемориал жертвам Холокоста. Еврейская община получила землеотвод под строительство мемориального комплекса площадью 12 га на Люстдорфской дороге, 15. 

До 1976 г. здесь, на 1-м еврейском кладбище, располагался памятник Жертвам погромов 1905 г, однако кладбище сравняли с землей, а мемориал перенесли на 2-е еврейское кладбище на Химической. С конца 90-х годов еврейские организации боролись за открытие мемориала на месте старого кладбища. 

«Работа началась еще в 2001-м. В 2007-м парку присвоили статус мемориального и дали разрешение на проект землеотвода, который утвердили в этом году, — говорит менеджер проекта Феликс Берхштейн. — В апреле-мае планируем начать строительство». По словам Берхштейна, помощь проекту оказал замгубернатора Александр Малин. 

Евреи собираются построить молельный дом и вернуть мемориал Жертвам погромов с Химической. Еврейская община обещает благоустроить и парк. «Мы не будем сносить ни одного дерева. Подрежем сухостой и посадим новые деревья», — говорит Бернштейн. Цена проекта — в пределах $1 млн.

Александр Запорожец

----------


## Скрытик

Вспоминаю споры о водяном знаке ОдессаСтори. Теперь еще понятнее что это не авторство фотографии, а авторство проекта. Думаю Брассл было бы обидно - мне даже страшно представить сколько времени он посвятил поискам и сортировке фотографий. Так как обидно сейчас Сергею К. 
Так нельзя оставлять, нужно писать или звонить им.

----------


## OdGen

Появилась информация, что фамилия автора материалов о Французском бульваре Сергея К (хотя и с ошибкой!!!) все же упомянута создателями программы "Порто-Франко".
Тем не менее, похоже, что об использовании его материалов, хотя и размещенных на сайте, в телепередаче, он никем уведомлен не был.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Появилась информация, что фамилия автора материалов о Французском бульваре Сергея К (хотя и с ошибкой!!!) все же упомянута создателями программы "Порто-Франко".
> Тем не менее, похоже, что об использовании его материалов, хотя и размещенных на сайте, в телепередаче, он никем уведомлен не был.


  что то не заметил. Я как раз писал о титрах передачи о Фр. бульваре.

----------


## OdGen

если в титрах нет, то должна быть в "авторском" тексте  :smileflag: . Хотя Вы правы, если передача основана на материале Сергея К, то его-то имя, или адрес сайта должны быть и в титрах!

----------


## vieanna

> Согласен с Вами. Но другие авторы подобных передач (Гринкевич, Зайка и др.) хотя бы как-то обыгрывают текст упомянутых Вами трех классиков одесского краеведения. А здесь текст просто тупо по сайту!
> 
> 
> Инфо сайтов и одесского форума они используют давно. В титрах данной программы были вынесены благодарности кому угодно, но не *Сергею K* и *vieanna*, чьи материалы по санаторию Чкалова присутствуют как на этом форуме в разрозненном виде, так и в упорядоченном на сайте Сергея.
> 
> Вот, к примеру, про медальоны на даче Ашкенази впервые было аргументировано рассказано *vieanna* 2 марта 2010 г. в теме "История и современность Одессы, фотозагадки" ( ссылка здесь, сообщение №18172), использовано на сайте Сергея по согласованию с ней. И таких примеров много.
> 
> и вот это еще почитайте.


 Спасибо, что Вы это пишете. Ситуация настолько обыденная, что все мы давно уже рукой махнули. Губарь уж точно, мы когда-то еще интересовались, кто что использует, а последние годы даже не говорим об этом. Иначе, получается, рта нельзя раскрыть. Но человек так устроен, что ему хочется делиться знаниями... 
Кто-то сидит в архиве, в холод и зной - там условия те еще, кто-то перевирая, рассказывает по принципу "слышал звон..."
Спасибо все равно!

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

очень похожее здание по Приморскому бульвару 6

да вроде это оно и есть...

----------


## verda

Ув. господа!
Существует ли какой-нибудь список Почётных граждан Одессы дореволюционного времени? Годов этак 1914-1916?

----------


## OMF

Для brassl:

Последнее фото в разделе "Порт" (с Нахимовым и 3-мя катерами) - это не Одесса, а Ялта. Информация точная.

----------


## Jorjic

> Для brassl:
> 
> Последнее фото в разделе "Порт" (с Нахимовым и 3-мя катерами) - это не Одесса, а Ялта. Информация точная.


 Да, несомненно это Ялта.

----------


## A_P

> Появилась информация, что фамилия автора материалов о Французском бульваре Сергея К (хотя и с ошибкой!!!) все же упомянута создателями программы "Порто-Франко".
> Тем не менее, похоже, что об использовании его материалов, хотя и размещенных на сайте, в телепередаче, он никем уведомлен не был.


 Заказчик этой программы,  частная стройконтора ЗАРС, относится к Французскому бульвару, как к свой собственности (вероятно, это уже так и есть). Естественно, что обслуживающие стройконтору тележурналисты относятся к чужим материалам, как к своим

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Получила удовольствие, но посмотрела пока только первую серию из 4-х
http://www.5-tv.ru/video/history/odessa/
Предположу, что наш форум читают журналисты, использующие без разрешения чужую интеллектуальную собственность.  Вам, господа особенно внимательно смотреть титры и учиться ссылаться на использованные материалы!

----------


## Скрытик

На рутрекер.орг есть этот фильм:
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2850091

И еще один с таким же названием:
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3108476

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> На рутрекер.орг есть этот фильм:
> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2850091
> 
> И еще один с таким же названием:
> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3108476


 Вторая ссылка - не то
А первая - да  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

В галерее слово "рассказывал" подменяется на "ра(...)зывал".

----------


## malyutka_e

В галере, ФАЙЛ 4/10175 это не Ланжерон, а Аркадия. В подписи на открытке ошибка.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте
Все ошибки уберу. Спасибо за подсказки.

Всем - хорошего дня !

----------


## brassl

Из журнала Афиша Одессы обратились за помощью, им надо фото города 90-х годов, если кто-то может помочь, напишите в личку, я отпишу контактный адрес и телефон

----------


## Jaak Logus

На этом сайте смотрели фотографии Etoretro.ru ?

----------


## Скрытик

Вот что уонкретно ищут в Афише:
Всем привет! 
Журналу Афиша Одессы нужна ваша помощь!
Возможно у  вас есть или вы где то видели следующие фото старой Одессы:
-  Титивидом, 
- Меркатор, 
- Маркопицци, 
- Магазин Жан на  Греческой
- Фидель
- СД клуб
- Старого книжного рынка на  Греческой площади
- Ресторан Воронцов
- клуб казино Мираж 
-  Приморье - центр игровых автоматов
- Пилот (нынешний Фанкони)
-  Первый Морган - на Ришельевской
- Золотой Ключик
- Дискотека на  13ой
- Овощной (нынешний компот)
- Голливуд
- Клуб на 13ой

----------


## mlch

> Получила удовольствие, но посмотрела пока только первую серию из 4-х
> http://www.5-tv.ru/video/history/odessa/
> Предположу, что наш форум читают журналисты, использующие без разрешения чужую интеллектуальную собственность.  Вам, господа особенно внимательно смотреть титры и учиться ссылаться на использованные материалы!


  Посмотрел тоже. Не без ляпов. Но, в целом, впечатление остается пока (после первой серии) приятное.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот еще старые фото. Это Горсад 1954 года и Дерибасовская примерно 1957 год. Приношу извинения за нерезкое фото, но я не виноват, такой кадр. Вернее, виноват я, но 50 лет назад. Пока в коллекции другого нет, послужит это.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Посмотрел тоже. Не без ляпов. Но, в целом, впечатление остается пока (после первой серии) приятное.


 Вторая серия мне больше понравилась

----------


## Скрытик

Сколько не искал в инете не находил фото летнего кинотеатра, как буд-то избегали его фотографировать...

----------


## mlch

> Вот еще старые фото. Это Горсад 1954 года и Дерибасовская примерно 1957 год. Приношу извинения за нерезкое фото, но я не виноват, такой кадр. Вернее, виноват я, но 50 лет назад. Пока в коллекции другого нет, послужит это.


 О! И видно, где сидели В.И. с Й.В. 
Когда-то тут на эту тему была бурная дискуссия.  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Сколько не искал в инете не находил фото летнего кинотеатра, как буд-то избегали его фотографировать...


 Я потому и выложил его, несмотря на качество.

----------


## Jorjic

> О! И видно, где сидели В.И. с Й.В. 
> Когда-то тут на эту тему была бурная дискуссия.


 В галерее в разделе Дерибасовская.Горсад есть эта же скульптура в другом ракурсе.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот еще два фото. Это снято весной 1939 года.

----------


## mlch

> Вот еще два фото. Это снято весной 1939 года.


  А где же это?

----------


## Jorjic

> А где же это?


 Белинского. 28-й трамвай.

----------


## brassl

С общей помощью - 4 600  :smileflag: 
Работаем дальше

----------


## Antique

> Белинского. 28-й трамвай.


  О, на Евангелической больнице была шикарная высокая черепичная крыша. То-то мне казалось, что сейчас здание выглядит скромным до неприличия.

----------


## Jorjic

Мне почему-то показалось, что нужно выложить это фото, которое нашел в архиве. Я его специально отсканировал в цвете. Это 30-е годы.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за фото. У меня с просторов интернета скопилось пару фото такого плана в разные годы, народ дома за столом.
Может создать папку, что то вроде Быт Одессы или Одесса домашняя. Как?

----------


## mlch

> Мне почему-то показалось, что нужно выложить это фото, которое нашел в архиве. Я его специально отсканировал в цвете. Это 30-е годы.


 Кого-то из "врагов народа" пытались вымарать из памяти?

----------


## Shipshin

Думаю, стоит.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Я сейчас просматриваю альбомы с фотографиями из своего семейного архива.  У некоторых фото  просто отрезана часть. Вытерты фамилии, подписи. Множество следов от отклеенных фотографий периода 28-37 гг. Кое-где остались  в подписях на обороте имена, но не фамилии. Где все они? Вот стоят молодые, с братьями и сестрами погодками, улыбаются, выпивают, купаются  в море ... и все..... исчезли, как будто и не было их.  А кто дожил  до наших дней, всю оставшуюся жизнь помнили, хранили свои детские фото, но не рассказывали ничего

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте
Всем хороших выходных!

----------


## Jorjic

> Кого-то из "врагов народа" пытались вымарать из памяти?


 Да, именно так.

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо за фото. У меня с просторов интернета скопилось пару фото такого плана в разные годы, народ дома за столом.
> Может создать папку, что то вроде Быт Одессы или Одесса домашняя. Как?


 С одной стороны интересно, а с другой боюсь, что количество зашкалит.

----------


## brassl

Так количество и в рекламе зашкалит.
А про фото людей я уже молчу  :smileflag: 
Мы ж по-немногу выкладываем, не торопясь  :smileflag: 

Выложил сейчас в обновлениях фото Чуковского. Не могу прочитать название фотомастерской .
Подскажите. Может у кого есть лучше качеством - поделитесь. Или другие фото этой мастерской

----------


## Jorjic

> Так количество и в рекламе зашкалит.
> А про фото людей я уже молчу 
> Мы ж по-немногу выкладываем, не торопясь 
> 
> Выложил сейчас в обновлениях фото Чуковского. Не могу прочитать название фотомастерской .
> Подскажите. Может у кого есть лучше качеством - поделитесь. Или другие фото этой мастерской


 От скорости зашкаливание мало зависит. Но это вопрос, мне кажется, сложный. Если выложить пару тысяч бытовых фотографий, просматривать их будет затруднительно.
На фотографии написано Gakapo, но я такого названия не слышал. Хотя я не специалист по одесским фотоателье.

----------


## brassl

Надо придумать порядок выкладывания, например по году (или примерно по времени), будет уже легче, а там и система какая то вырисуется.

По фотоателье у меня было два варианта. 
- Ваш
- Сакард (буква О в слове Одесса, то же стилизована с английской F, поэтому решил прочитать по русски)

Но я то же об этом ничего не слышал.

Есть еще идея новых папок  :smileflag: 
Одесские газеты (выкладывать только Название газеты, если можно то и с адресом рекдакции)


Ваши мнения?

----------


## Jorjic

> Надо придумать порядок выкладывания, например по году (или примерно по времени), будет уже легче, а там и система какая то вырисуется.
> По фотоателье у меня было два варианта. 
> - Ваш
> - Сакард (буква О в слове Одесса, то же стилизована с английской F, поэтому решил прочитать по русски)
> Но я то же об этом ничего не слышал.


 Вполне возможно. Я как-то сразу посчитал, что написано латиницей и не обратил внимания на то, что Одесса написано стилизованной кириллицей.

----------


## Скрытик

На неделе ОдессаСтори переезжает на новый сервер, по мощнее немного. Надеюсь падения будут пореже...

----------


## brassl

Нет ли у кого вот такого вида Андреевского лимана, для архива?

----------


## Лакедемон

> Вот еще два фото. Это снято весной 1939 года.


 это собака по дереву лазит или в старину такие крупные коты водились? :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Нашел коллаж Одесских фото, там часть вот такой фотографии.
Нет ли у кого нормальной????

----------


## Скрытик

Почти такой (Яндекс - найдется все  :smileflag: )
http://images.yandex.ua/yandsearch?text=%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%  B5%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0  %BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%20%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D  0%B0%20%D1%84%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE&p=3&img_url=www.go  rnitsa.ru%2Fimages%2Fproducts%2Foser%2Fal_oldotkr8  _2217.jpg&rpt=simage

----------


## Скрытик

> это собака по дереву лазит или в старину такие крупные коты водились?


  Она не лазит, она прыгает ан дерево, возможно лая на кота  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> это собака по дереву лазит или в старину такие крупные коты водились?


 Кот на дереве, собака под деревом.

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, для Брассл - тут смотришь открытки? http://www.alib.ru/
Бывают интересные виды.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Почти такой (Яндекс - найдется все )
> http://images.yandex.ua/yandsearch?text=%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%  B5%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0  %BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%20%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D  0%B0%20%D1%84%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE&p=3&img_url=www.go  rnitsa.ru%2Fimages%2Fproducts%2Foser%2Fal_oldotkr8  _2217.jpg&rpt=simage


 Извините, картинка не найдена

----------


## Скрытик

Тогда так: http://www.gornitsa.ru/images/products/oser/al_oldotkr8_2217.jpg

----------


## brassl

> Почти такой (Яндекс - найдется все )
> http://images.yandex.ua/yandsearch?text=%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%  B5%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0  %BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%20%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D  0%B0%20%D1%84%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE&p=3&img_url=www.go  rnitsa.ru%2Fimages%2Fproducts%2Foser%2Fal_oldotkr8  _2217.jpg&rpt=simage


 Почти такой есть. Такого нет  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Кстати, для Брассл - тут смотришь открытки? http://www.alib.ru/
> Бывают интересные виды.


 Интересные виды - в студию!  :smileflag: 

Смотрю когда руки доходят, в основном отслеживаю постоянно пару аукционов, ну и работаю еще  :smileflag:

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Кстати, для Брассл - тут смотришь открытки? http://www.alib.ru/
> Бывают интересные виды.


 Оттуда!

----------


## brassl

Так лежит давно такая бумага в архиве (с 5.09.10 года)  :smileflag: 
Оттуда и взял  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Я, пожалуй, повторюсь с будкой.

Вот такая зелёная сапожная будочка. Под листами жести - окна своеобразной расстекловки. Находится на улице Ефимова. Аналогичную три года назад видел на Бугаёвской. Угол аналогичного сооружения присутствует на фото дома по Дальницкой, 21 (сейчас на его месте Стройгидравлика).

А где ещё такие сохранились? Когда устанавливались?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я, пожалуй, повторюсь с будкой.
> 
> Вот такая зелёная сапожная будочка. Под листами жести - окна своеобразной расстекловки. Находится на улице Ефимова. Аналогичную три года назад видел на Бугаёвской. Угол аналогичного сооружения присутствует на фото дома по Дальницкой, 21 (сейчас на его месте Стройгидравлика).
> 
> А где ещё такие сохранились? Когда устанавливались?


 Она не такая уж и старая. Я помню, что ещё в 60 -е годы были типовые сапожные будки зелёного цвета не только на всех базарах и прилегающих к ним улицах но и просто в городе. Думаю, что данный объект стоит отнести к 90-м годам прошлого века.

----------


## Pinky

> Она не такая уж и старая. Я помню, что ещё в 60 -е годы были типовые сапожные будки зелёного цвета не только на всех базарах и прилегающих к ним улицах но и просто в городе. Думаю, что данный объект стоит отнести к 90-м годам прошлого века.


 Ну, то, что её обшили в железо в 90-х, это точно, но стояла она там с гораздо раньшего времени, в 80-х я её хорошо помню и она уже выглядела достаточно старой. 
А напротив был ларёк с газировкой...

----------


## Pumik

похожая на Довженко/пр Шевченко, между домами напротив Таврии и была одна в Пролетарском переулке 1, но сейчас и переулка-то нет.

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, вышел альманах №44, Дерибасовская - Ришельевская, где опубликована статья Сергея Решетова "Одесский кадетский корпус : страницы истории". Сергей, спасибо за собранный и опубликованный материал.

----------


## Trs

Она гораздо старше 1990-х. Если кто-то снимал окна в парадной Елисаветградского, 9 - расстекловка такая же. В 1990-е не стали бы так хитро делать окна.

Сейчас поищу у себя окна из Елисаветградского, где-то были...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Jorjic

Вот небольшая серия - Дюковский, 1955 год.

----------


## victor.odessa

Вот уже недели две не могу поставить Jorjic "+". Не удобно просить каждый раз, но ребята, выручайте. Хотя он заслуживает намного больше. Jorjic, спасибо за снимки.

----------


## mlch

> Вот небольшая серия - Дюковский, 1955 год.


 Это что-то вроде ВДНХ местного значения было? На третьем снимке - явно какие-то станки.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это что-то вроде ВДНХ местного значения было? На третьем снимке - явно какие-то станки.


 Дюковский помню с середины 60-х, там проводили выставки и ярмарки. Помню, как перед одной с/х ярмаркой над городом летал вертолёт с которого сбрасывали листовки призывающие посетить ярмарку. Мы собирали эти листовки, для нас это было в диковинку. Позже проводились и международные выставки (японских товаров, туризм и отдых в США), ну об этом Вы знаете.

----------


## mlch

> Дюковский помню с середины 60-х, там проводили выставки и ярмарки. Помню, как перед одной с/х ярмаркой над городом летал вертолёт с которого сбрасывали листовки призывающие посетить ярмарку. Мы собирали эти листовки, для нас это было в диковинку. Позже проводились и международные выставки (японских товаров, туризм и отдых в США), ну об этом Вы знаете.


 Да. "Туризм и отдых в США" - это было что-то особенное по тем временам. 
Японские товары как-то мимо меня прошли, не оставив никакого следа в памяти.  Дюковский никогда не был "моим районом".

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот уже недели две не могу поставить Jorjic "+". Не удобно просить каждый раз, но ребята, выручайте. Хотя он заслуживает намного больше. Jorjic, спасибо за снимки.


 Ребята, еще не вечер. Не берите в голову. Еще успеете.
К сожалению, пока не нашел фото павильона китобоев. Вход в него был сооружен из челюсти кита.

----------


## brassl

> Вот уже недели две не могу поставить Jorjic "+". Не удобно просить каждый раз, но ребята, выручайте. Хотя он заслуживает намного больше. Jorjic, спасибо за снимки.


 Присоединяюсь, то же не могу поставить "+".
Большое спасибо за фото.

Может у кого есть вот такой вид Ланжерона в хорошем качестве?

----------


## Jorjic

> Может у кого есть вот такой вид Ланжерона в хорошем качестве?


 Искал такую открытку и не нашел. Зато нашел вот такую, в галерее ее вроде нет. Напечатано в 1935 году.

----------


## Скрытик

> Присоединяюсь, то же не могу поставить "+".
> Большое спасибо за фото.
> 
> Может у кого есть вот такой вид Ланжерона в хорошем качестве?


 
Тоже Ланжерон:
http://static.diary.ru/userdir/1/5/7/7/1577967/51372018.jpg

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Подскажите пожалуйста,кто знает,что это за здание и что в нем находилось до революции?Оно и сейчас есть,но находится на территории порта.

----------


## V_efire

вот из ит?

----------


## mlch

> вот из ит?


 Расширение причалов.

----------


## Сергей К

> Подскажите пожалуйста,кто знает,что это за здание и что в нем находилось до революции?Оно и сейчас есть,но находится на территории порта.


 Это спасательная станция. Я сейчас заканчиваю собирать материал о ней, скоро выложу у себя на сайте, милости прошу.
На втором фото другое здание.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Это спасательная станция. Я сейчас заканчиваю собирать материал о ней, скоро выложу у себя на сайте, милости прошу.
> На втором фото другое здание.


 Большое спасибо.

----------


## mlch

> Искал такую открытку и не нашел. Зато нашел вот такую, в галерее ее вроде нет. Напечатано в 1935 году.


 Тоже искал и не нашел. И тоже нашел две других.
Первая есть в галерее, но тут качество получше и кадрирование пошире.

А главное - на обороте указаны авторы. Надпись по украински.  
"Одеса. Вхід до Ланжерону.
Фото М. Рижака та О. Малаховського" 
Открытка напечатана в Киеве. На фабрике "Укрфото" И судя по цене - 65 коп. это до реформы 1961 года.

Есть еще несколько открыток этих же авторов. Сейчас пройдусь по галереям и добавлю авторов, если такие изображения уже есть.
***
Второй в галерее не нашел.

На обороте надпись по русски:
Одесса. Вход в Ланжерон.
Художник А. Ромодановская.
Открытка издана в Москве в 1957 году.

----------


## arkoh

> Ребята, еще не вечер. Не берите в голову. Еще успеете.
> К сожалению, пока не нашел фото павильона китобоев. Вход в него был сооружен из челюсти кита.


 Спасибо за сельхозвыставку и пруд.  Навевает воспоминания. Я был на выставке кажется в году 56. Последний раз она проводилась в 1957 или 58г. После, в павильонах летом работал пионерлагерь. 

Здесь виден только край музея китобоев ( к сожалению челюсти не видно).

----------


## polvnic

> вот из ит?


  Строительство нового контейнерного терминала на Карантинном молу. Немецкий копёр "KURT" загоняет 45,5 метровые стальные шпунтовые сваи почти метрового диаметра.

----------


## mlch

Вот так я и знал.  Тут только зацепись.

Начал рыться в загашниках и сразу обнаружил серию открыток, которых в галерее еще не было. 
brassl, лови!

Все открытки изданы в Москве. Издание Минсвязи СССР.
Две, как и предыдущая, с Ланжероновской аркой - в 1957году. Художница А. А. Ромодановская.
 

Одна - в 1961. Художник Р. Ф. Житков. "Вид с Приморского бульвара"


И еще две - 1962 года.
Тот же Р. Ф. Житков "Музыкальная школа им. Столярского"


Г.В. Шубин "На Сабанеевом мосту"

----------


## brassl

Спасибо !!! Все добавлю.

----------


## polvnic

Вид на порт от Думы.




Оригинал 2683х2425 2,2 Мб сделан с фотопластинки.

----------


## malyutka_e

Товарищ Brassl, вы это искали ?

----------


## malyutka_e

А это для Мишы КемпFF. Царская пристань

----------


## brassl

> Товарищ Brassl, вы это искали ?


 Да, товарищ.  :smileflag: 
Спасибо!

----------


## malyutka_e

Нашел лиман  :smileflag:  "Na zdorov'e!"

----------


## mlch

> Вот небольшая серия - Дюковский, 1955 год.


 В продолжении этого поста.
Вот скан из вышедшей в 1957 году в Одесском областном издательстве книги "Одесса. Очерк истории города героя" 
Страница 304.

----------


## malyutka_e

Без газетного растра картинка выглядит гораздо лучше. :smileflag: 
Кипела же там когда-то жизнь.А сейчас там "мерзость запустения".

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> А это для Мишы КемпFF. Царская пристань


 Ух класс:Спасибо!Скажите,она таки находилась у пакгаузов или в другом месте?

----------


## malyutka_e

Она находилась у железной дороги.

----------


## mlch

> Ух класс:Спасибо!Скажите,она таки находилась у пакгаузов или в другом месте?


  Вот она. За пакгаузами.

----------


## malyutka_e

А причем тут, вообще, пакгаузы ? Какая связь царя с пакгаузами, даже если они находятся рядом ?

----------


## mlch

> А причем тут, вообще, пакгаузы ? Какая связь царя с пакгаузами, даже если они находятся рядом ?


 Царя? Никакой связи. 
Вопрос был - "Где была царская пристань? Рядом с пакгаузами, или в другом месте?"
Я ответил, что рядом с пакгаузами и показал фотографию. 
А Вы про что подумали?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Про то, что царь немного подрабатывал грузчиком в пакгаузах. :smileflag:

----------


## Agnessa

> Вот уже недели две не могу поставить Jorjic "+". Не удобно просить каждый раз, но ребята, выручайте. Хотя он заслуживает намного больше. Jorjic, спасибо за снимки.


 Да  Jorjic вообще цены нет.

----------


## mlch

> Про то, что царь немного подрабатывал грузчиком в пакгаузах.


 "А еще он немного шил..."©  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> "А еще он немного шил..."©


 А дрова как рубил.

----------


## mlch

brassl, я предлагаю объединить на Одессастори два твоих альбома. "Карантинная балка" и "Деволановский спуск". Это - одно и то же. А еще, можно добавить туда вот эти фото:




Последняя - это открытка, изданная Музеем Революции СССР в 1929 году. На ней репродукция картины С.М. Луппова "1 Мая в Одессе"

----------


## mlch

Ну, и последнее на сегодня.

М.Н. Воробъев (1787 - 1855) Одесса 1832 Музей А.С. Пушкина. 
Открытка издательства "Изогиз" 1963 года

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Софиевская 11 (для brassl)

----------


## Pumik

Перечитала информацию почти за месяц, поэтому повторюсь немного:



> Вчера по телевизору показали уже упоминаемую программу "Порто-Франко" где пара "крутых краеведов" (по их же словам) рассказывают об истории одесских улиц. На этот раз рассказ был о санатории Чкалова (бывшие дача Маразли, Ашкенази, Баржанского, Шехтера и др.). Так вот, текст дословно (!!!), но с ошибками взят с сайта нашего уважаемого коллеги Сергея К (sergekot.com), при этом ни его имя, ни адрес сайта даже не упомянут в конце программы, где мелким шрифтом пишут благодарности. Возмутительно!!!


 


> А нужно не полениться и написать им о нашем возмущении, и сообщить о предстоящем судебном иске. Они ж там вроде дают адрес почты, куда сообщать что-нибудь интересное


 Написать можно, но вряд ли на это обратят внимание. Разве "создатели" не знают об авторских правах? Думаю, что знают, только как уже писали, раз интернет, то все можно брать и выдавать за свое. Товарищ Мещеряков похвалил...конечно, такой "удивительный" человек не мог не похвалить. 
Пока свежо придание, скажу,что имела "радость" слушать его. Взрослый мужчина, чиновник, показывает альбом с проектом острова Византия и, как 5 летний ребенок,с упоением рассказывает о канале Дерибасовском,о канале Пушкинском, мы будем ездить на лодках,точнее не мы, а посетители, колонии мидий смогут размножаться на сваях, я плакала... сначала от смеха, потом от понимания того, что 52 фасада в ауте, еще "552" в не афишированном ауте, Французский бульвар уничтожается,  все разрушается, а он с напечатанным альбомчиком-проектом про остров на 5 млрд долларов. Французский-будет магистраль, куда ж без нее, дома на склоне строить-ничего страшного... Страшно то,что это не бабушки на скамейке бредят, которых и не осталось особо (ни скамеек, ни бабушек),а это говорит начальник... Обидно и страшненько.

----------


## Pumik

> А вот тот домик на Французском бульваре, о котором я говорил. Его , конечно, все видели. Архитектурные элементы, *особенно на боковой стен*е указывают на то, что это нечто православное. Полукруглая часть похожа на место, где был алтарь. Забор перед ним тоже похож на вход во двор культового сооружения. В заложенных проемах наверняка были ажурные ворота.


 подобная полукруглая часть в здании нынешней капитании порта, здание, кажется, богадельня, относилась к Михайловскому монастырю. если убрать, достроить, заложить, тоже похоже будет.

----------


## Shcoda

Обращает на себя внимание вот какой факт - разговоры о реконструкции Французского бульвара и превращении его чуть-ли не в многополосную скоростную магистраль удивительным образом совпали по времени со строительством над трассой здоровья в створе Французского бульвара
очередного стеклянного монстра и элитной жилой застройкой на территории сан. "Россия".
Что-то мало верится в такие случайные совпадения...

----------


## Новоросс!

Улица белинского слева ресторан "Александровский "

----------


## Новоросс!

> это собака по дереву лазит или в старину такие крупные коты водились?


 Улица Белинского слева ресторан "Александровский"

----------


## netslov

В 41м наши воиска притопили в цепочку некоторое количество пароходов  брандеров в порту как на прилагаемой фотке-случаем ни у кого нет информации о названиях этих судов?

----------


## brassl

> Перечитала информацию почти за месяц, поэтому повторюсь немного:
> 
> Товарищ Мещеряков похвалил...конечно, такой "удивительный" человек не мог не похвалить. 
> .


 Я помню как этот "удивительный" человек предлагал срубить все деревья на Соборке, дабы придать площади исторический вид. Но получив орден УПЦ успокоился.

----------


## Antique

> подобная полукруглая часть в здании нынешней капитании порта, здание, кажется, богадельня, относилась к Михайловскому монастырю. если убрать, достроить, заложить, тоже похоже будет.


 Полукруглые ризалиты встречаются в жилых зданиях, например Конная, 25, Волжский переулок, 1. А также в особняках дворцовой архитектуры - Екатерининаская площадь, 7, Ланжероновская, 2, Сабанеев мост, 4.

----------


## brassl

> brassl, я предлагаю объединить на Одессастори два твоих альбома. "Карантинная балка" и "Деволановский спуск".


 Объединил. Спасибо за подсказку

----------


## Скрытик

Вроде такой нету:
http://photofile.ru/users/booksm/3868915/91988430/#mainImageLink

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте


 Добрый вечер:А что это за фото на "Стори"?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Добрый вечер:А что это за фото на "Стори"?


 Это могилы румынских солдат в парке Шевченко.

----------


## malyutka_e

На Аллее Славы... И не только румынских, но и немецких.

----------


## Лакедемон

> На Аллее Славы... И не только румынских, но и немецких.


 никогда об этом не знал..Аллея Славы построена на месте немецких и румынских захоронений? А что было там до того, как появилось румынское воинское кладбище?

----------


## victor.odessa

> никогда об этом не знал..Аллея Славы построена на месте немецких и румынских захоронений? А что было там до того, как появилось румынское воинское кладбище?


 Парк Шевченко. Речь идёт о 1941-1944гг.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Парк Шевченко. Речь идёт о 1941-1944гг.


 это понятно. Речь идёт конкретно о месте, где сейчас Аллея Славы?
С чего румыны решили там устроить кладбище?

----------


## Good++++

> это понятно. Речь идёт конкретно о месте, где сейчас Аллея Славы?
> С чего румыны решили там устроить кладбище?


 Кладбище там устроили после взрыва на Маразлиевской 22.10.1941 года.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Кладбище там устроили после взрыва на Маразлиевской 22.10.1941 года.


 спасибо, прояснили ситуацию.
Как всё переплетено. Отдавая дань памяти красноармейцам, одновременно чтим воинов румынской и немецкой армий

----------


## Сергей К

> спасибо, прояснили ситуацию.
> Как всё переплетено. Отдавая дань памяти красноармейцам, одновременно чтим воинов румынской и немецкой армий


 ну "чтим" это наверно зря.

----------


## Лакедемон

> ну "чтим" это наверно зря.


 а как правильно сказать? Что делают на кладбище с останками воинов когда то вражеской армии?

----------


## mlch

> а как правильно сказать? Что делают на кладбище с останками воинов когда то вражеской армии?


 Гарантии не дам, но подозреваю, что при обустройстве Аллеи славы все румынские и немецкие могилы были оттуда убраны.  В те времена идеологические отделы обкомов и горкомов за этим достаточно тщательно следили.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Гарантии не дам, но подозреваю, что при обустройстве Аллеи славы все румынские и немецкие могилы были оттуда убраны.  В те времена идеологические отделы обкомов и горкомов за этим достаточно тщательно следили.


 об этом можно только догадываться, строить предположения...Даже если предположить, что могилы перенесены, всё равно что то осталось

----------


## mlch

> об этом можно только догадываться, строить предположения...Даже если предположить, что могилы перенесены, всё равно что то осталось


 Что? Пара румынских подметок?

----------


## Лакедемон

> Что? Пара румынских подметок?


 


> 9 мая 1960 г. в Центральном парке культуры и отдыха им. Т. Г. Шевченко открыт памятник Неизвестному матросу, сооруженный в честь воинов Приморской армии и моряков Черноморского флота, героически оборонявших Одессу в 1941 г.


  я небольшой специалист по могилам и срокам разложения. Видел только по ТВ, как в РФ переносили могилы советских воинов, как раз после таллиннских событий. Экскаватором землю  с человеческими костями погрузили с горкой в самосвал и он поехал, по дороге вываливая эти самые кости. Это о качестве процесса.

 Во первых, откуда у Вас инфо, что могилы румын вообще переносились?
Во вторых, если они и переносились, то не полностью. За 19 лет трупы разложились , часть костей всё равно осталась на аллее Славы

----------


## mlch

> Во первых, откуда у Вас инфо, что могилы румын вообще переносились?


 Нету у меня такой информации.  Это только мое предположение.
Я же честно написал:



> Гарантии не дам, но подозреваю, что при обустройстве Аллеи славы все румынские и немецкие могилы были оттуда убраны.  В те времена идеологические отделы обкомов и горкомов за этим достаточно тщательно следили.


 


> Во вторых, если они и переносились, то не полностью. За 19 лет трупы разложились , часть костей всё равно осталась на аллее Славы


 Ну и что дальше?
Вы предлагаете не ходить на Аллею Славы?
Или поставить там рядом памятник "героическим румынско-немецким оккупантам" ?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

есть предположение, что переносили на кладбище в районе улицы Промышленной, где захоронения находятся и сейчас ( и в очень неплохом состоянии)

----------


## Лакедемон

> есть предположение, что переносили на кладбище в районе улицы Промышленной, где захоронения находятся и сейчас ( и в очень неплохом состоянии)


 часом не на Еврейское кладбище?

----------


## Лакедемон

> Ну и что дальше?
> Вы предлагаете не ходить на Аллею Славы?
> Или поставить там рядом памятник "героическим румынско-немецким оккупантам" ?


  дальше -принять данность такой, какой она есть. События те давно отгремели и можно спокойнее относится к мертвецам, даже из армии противника

----------


## mlch

> часом не на Еврейское кладбище?


 Еврейское кладбище - на Химической.
На Промышленной - кладбище немцев и румын. В основном умерших в советском плену.
Раньше занимало очень большую территорию. На ней сейчас стоит несколько заводов. От кладбища остался небольшой мемориальный кусок, между 216-м мехзаводом и  Микроном, уход за которым обеспечивается на немецкие деньги.

----------


## SaMoVar

На Аллею Славы ещё и старое карантинное кладбище куском наезжает.
На промышленной остался КУСОЧЕК кладбища немецкого. Там похоронены умершие в госпиталях. Позже хоронили военнопленных. Большую часть кладбища скушали заводы.

----------


## exse

Эту фотографию  я разместил в этой теме  пару лет назад (если склероз не изменяет). И, как помнится, пришли к мнению, что могилы румын были ближе к Маразлиевской. Но может у  *malyutka_e* есть  достоверные источники о том, что это было именно на месте нынешней Аллеи Славы. Ознакомьте, пожалуйста!

----------


## mlch

> На Аллею Славы ещё и старое карантинное кладбище куском наезжает.


 Не согласен. Аллея Славы за пределами карантина и карантинного чумного кладбища. Сохранившаяся южная стена Карантина с башней в 30 метрах от памятника Неизместному матросу позволяет четко привязать местность к картам.





> На промышленной остался КУСОЧЕК кладбища немецкого. Там похоронены умершие в госпиталях. Позже хоронили военнопленных. Большую часть кладбища скушали заводы.


 Абсолютно верно.

----------


## netslov

Думаю с с горки скинули румын и немцев- с той что за стелой-зачем их тащить аж на химическую.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## malyutka_e

> Эту фотографию  я разместил в этой теме  пару лет назад (если склероз не изменяет). И, как помнится, пришли к мнению, что могилы румын были ближе к Маразлиевской. Но может у  *malyutka_e* есть  достоверные источники о том, что это было именно на месте нынешней Аллеи Славы. Ознакомьте, пожалуйста!


 Есть фото самих похорон с почетным караулом и, как привязка, дом Кузнецова. Самая настоящая аллея Славы. Только надо найти, а времени нет.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Добрый день!Скажите,это может быть Одесса?
Мне товарищ переслал такую вот фотку.Говорит фотка когда то была откуда то скачана и там было под фото написано Одесса 1903 год.

----------


## mlch

> Добрый день!Скажите,это может быть Одесса?
> Мне товарищ переслал такую вот фотку.Говорит фотка когда то была откуда то скачана и там было под фото написано Одесса 1903 год.


 Теоретически - может.

----------


## Good++++

> Добрый день!Скажите,это может быть Одесса?
> Мне товарищ переслал такую вот фотку.Говорит фотка когда то была откуда то скачана и там было под фото написано Одесса 1903 год.


 


> Теоретически - может.


 На этой странице написано: *Вело-карета скорой помощи в С.-Петербурге*

----------


## Shcoda

> На этой странице написано: *Вело-карета скорой помощи в С.-Петербурге*


 Да и деревца на фото скорее питерские, нежели одесские, и забор из продольных досок как-то не по-одесски... И архитектура фонарного столба явно не здешняя, ИМХО

----------


## brassl

Добавил папку - Одесса домашняя -  (пока 3 фото, помню было еще 2, но куда закинул не помню) если будет интерес у единомышленников буду понемногу пополнять.

----------


## exse

> Есть фото самих похорон с почетным караулом и, как привязка, дом Кузнецова. Самая настоящая аллея Славы. Только надо найти, а времени нет.


 Спасибо. Ждем-с.

----------


## brassl

Нет ли у кого в хорошем качестве?
Нашел на аукционе.






Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Shipshin

to brassl  а это что? http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=227&pid=3005#top_display_me  dia

----------


## brassl

Так то ж в среднем качестве, я присоединил до кучи, может кто у себя и найдет в хорошем  :smileflag:

----------


## Sergio_Good

Сам себе задал вопрос и с удивлением не смог на него однозначно ответить. Эти надгробные плиты на Аллее Славы являются могилами, или это своего рода мемориальные доски? И еще - когда-то слышал, что непосредственно под памятником находится братская могила. Это правда?

----------


## Arizonac

> Сам себе задал вопрос и с удивлением не смог на него однозначно ответить. Эти надгробные плиты на Аллее Славы являются могилами, или это своего рода мемориальные доски? И еще - когда-то слышал, что непосредственно под памятником находится братская могила. Это правда?


 нет) это всего лишь памятники  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Сам себе задал вопрос и с удивлением не смог на него однозначно ответить. Эти надгробные плиты на Аллее Славы являются могилами, или это своего рода мемориальные доски? И еще - когда-то слышал, что непосредственно под памятником находится братская могила. Это правда?


 Могилы - реальны. Но не все. Особенно у меня вызывают сомнения реальность могил подпольщиков. Бадаева и Гордиенко. 
Летчики 69-го полка были перезахоронены. Насколько были реальны их "первичные" могилы - ничего не могу сказать. Тоже самое относится к Осипову, Митракову, Нечипоренко, Маловскому. Они погибли и были похоронены в Крыму. В 60-х их перезахоронили в Одессе. То есть - могилы там точно есть. Вот кто там лежит?... Хочется верить, что те, чьи имена на плитах.
Что же касается Бреуса, Панченко, Бойко и некоторых других, то никаких сомнений. Они умерли в мирное время и были там похоронены.  Несколько плит установлены в память о моряках судов, ходивших в Одессу во время обороны и потопленных на переходах. Могил, естественно - нет .Это - Вислобоков, Чирков, Кушнаренко,..  А вот две братские могилы подводников на входе в аллею - реальные. Лодки были найдены и подняты со всеми экипажами.
Есть ли могила под памятником - ничего не могу пока сказать. Надо в книжках порыться.

----------


## Arizonac

> Могилы - реальны. Но не все. Особенно у меня вызывают сомнения реальность могил подпольщиков. Бадаева и Гордиенко. 
> Летчики 69-го полка были перезахоронены. Насколько были реальны их "первичные" могилы - ничего не могу сказать. Тоже самое относится к Осипову, Митракову, Нечипоренко, Маловскому. Они погибли и были похоронены в Крыму. В 60-х их перезахоронили в Одессе. То есть - могилы там точно есть. Вот кто там лежит?... Хочется верить, что те, чьи имена на плитах.
> Что же касается Бреуса, Панченко или Бойко, например, то никаких сомнений. Они умерли в мирное время и были там похоронены.  Несколько плит установлены в память о моряках судов, ходивших в Одессу во время обороны и потопленных на переходах. Могил, естественно - нет .Это - Вислобоков, Чирков, Кушнаренко,..  А вот две братские могилы подводников на входе в аллею - реальные. Лодки были найдены и подняты со всеми экипажами.
> Есть ли могила под памятником - ничего не могу пока сказать. Надо в книжках порыться.


 Спасибо за информацию,всегда думал что это всего лишь памятники,вам случайно неизвестно на 2 христианском аллея...там солдаты похоронены?

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо за информацию,всегда думал что это всего лишь памятники,вам случайно неизвестно на 2 христианском аллея...там солдаты похоронены?


 Конечно известна. Меня туда в детстве бабушка водила при каждом посещении могил родственников. Говорила - "Где твой дед лежит - не знаю, значит - положим цветы сюда"
На втором кладбище, в основном, умершие в одесских госпиталях в 1944 - 1946 похоронены.

----------


## Arizonac

> Конечно известна. Меня туда в детстве бабушка водила при каждом посещении могил родственников. Говорила - "Где твой дед лежит - не знаю, значит - положим цветы сюда"


 Спасибо ) вообще 2 е кладбище можно назвать музеем ) я наблюдал там даже могилу масона-барона)
Захоронение 19 века  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо ) вообще 2 е кладбище можно назвать музеем ) я наблюдал там даже могилу масона-барона)
> Захоронение 19 века


 На втором кладбище хоронят с 1890-го года, примерно.

----------


## Shipshin

Наткнулся на такое фото. Подпись гласит Flour Mill at Odessa.

----------


## Shipshin

1 Marie Webster's House in Odessa  Интересно, это не на Белинского ли.
2 Chumka Waterworks, Odessa, Russia, 1900

----------


## brassl

Не, Итальянский бульвар. Фото лежат в архиве, по поводу мельницы обсуждали- пришли к выводу- не Одесса, в архив не выставлял

----------


## mlch

> Вложение 2422334
> 
> Наткнулся на такое фото. Подпись гласит Flour Mill at Odessa.


 Возможно, это где то в окрестностях Одессы. На Днестре, Турунчуке или какой-то другой реке.  Но не в Одессе - однозначно. Обсуждалась уже эта фотография тут какое-то время назад.

----------


## mlch

> Вложение 2422366Вложение 2422367
> 
> 
> 1 Marie Webster's House in Odessa  Интересно, это не на Белинского ли.
> 2 Chumka Waterworks, Odessa, Russia, 1900


  У меня даже сайт, где эти фото,  в закладках лежит.  :smileflag:

----------


## Миша КемпFF

И вот вам новая фотография!

Русско-Турецкая война.


Жаль большего размера нет

----------


## mlch

> И вот вам новая фотография!
> 
> Русско-Турецкая война.
> 
> 
> Жаль большего размера нет


 Что подтверждает то, что фотофальсификации появились значительно раньше появления Adob Photoshop  :smileflag:

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Что подтверждает то, что фотофальсификации появились значительно раньше появления Adob Photoshop


 На e-Bay за неё 100 долларов хотят :smileflag:

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Вот еще "нарыл"! :smileflag: 
Хотя последнее фото вызывает сомнение.

----------


## mlch

> Вот еще "нарыл"!
> Хотя последнее фото вызывает сомнение.


 Правильное сомнение. В штате Миннесота есть Одесса?
*** 
Проверил. Есть!

----------


## brassl

Нашел вот такую ссылку на фото, но самого фото там нет (остальные по возможности снял и выложу в нашем архиве).
Нет ли у кого этой фото с барельефом Маркса

Жаль что на этом сайте половина фото не грузится

----------


## mlch

> Жаль что на этом сайте половина фото не грузится


 Половина? Да у меня вообще только одна открылась. Из тридцати, примерно, попыток.

----------


## brassl

У меня открылось штук пять (только фото людей). Очень хотел фото Кангуна в Одесской мастерской, но.... не открылась.
Зато с Бяликом пару штук.

----------


## Lively

> Могилы - реальны. Но не все. Особенно у меня вызывают сомнения реальность могил подпольщиков. Бадаева и Гордиенко. 
> <...> Есть ли могила под памятником - ничего не могу пока сказать. Надо в книжках порыться.


  Я.Я.Гордиенко похоронен на Аллее Славы, первая могила справа, если стоять лицом к морю. В Одессе живет его младшая сестра Нина Яковлевна, ей 81 год. Якова Гордиенко расстреляли 17 июля 1942 года в самом начале  Стрельбищного поля, примерно в районе первых домов нынешней  улицы Космонавтов. Следующей ночью Мать Якова Матрена Демидовна и сестра Нина Яковлевна опознали его и тайно перезахоронили. Позже Яков был похоронен на Аллее Славы. Нина Яковлевна именно к могиле на Аллее Славы приносит цветы....Имя Якова Гордиенко широко известно, но надо сказать, что за несколько дней до казни Якова был расстрелян его старший брат - подпольщик Алексей Яковлевич Гордиенко. Он похоронен на Втором кладбище. Что же касается места захоронения Владимира Молодцова (П. Бадаева), то он был расстрелян 3 июля 1942 года вместе с Тамарой Межигурской. Тело Т.Межигурской было опознано родной сестрой в 1944 году, после освобождения Одессы,  при вскрытии захоронения расстрелянных. Так, что есть все основания считать, что тело В.Молодцова тоже было опознано и он сейчас покоится там, где его имя и значится - на Аллее Славы. Думаю, что подробности можно выяснить у самой Нины Яковлевны. Если требуется - контактные данные скину в личку.

----------


## mlch

> Я.Я.Гордиенко похоронен на Аллее Славы, первая могила справа, если стоять лицом к морю. В Одессе живет его младшая сестра Нина Яковлевна, ей 81 год. Якова Гордиенко расстреляли 17 июля 1942 года в самом начале  Стрельбищного поля, примерно в районе первых домов нынешней  улицы Космонавтов. Следующей ночью Мать Якова Матрена Демидовна и сестра Нина Яковлевна опознали его и тайно перезахоронили. Позже Яков был похоронен на Аллее Славы. Нина Яковлевна именно к могиле на Аллее Славы приносит цветы....Имя Якова Гордиенко широко известно, но надо сказать, что за несколько дней до казни Якова был расстрелян его старший брат - подпольщик Алексей Яковлевич Гордиенко. Он похоронен на Втором кладбище. Что же касается места захоронения Владимира Молодцова (П. Бадаева), то он был расстрелян 3 июля 1942 года вместе с Тамарой Межигурской. Тело Т.Межигурской было опознано родной сестрой в 1944 году, после освобождения Одессы,  при вскрытии захоронения расстрелянных. Так, что есть все основания считать, что тело В.Молодцова тоже было опознано и он сейчас покоится там, где его имя и значится - на Аллее Славы. Думаю, что подробности можно выяснить у самой Нины Яковлевны. Если требуется - контактные данные скину в личку.


 Спасибо за информацию. Хорошо, что есть еще те, кто помнят. Плохо, что помнят не все.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Что подтверждает то, что фотофальсификации появились значительно раньше появления Adob Photoshop


 А как работала немецкая машина  пропаганды,а?Это-ж надо :smileflag: Это же первая мировая?Открытка видать редкая.Вот бы посмотреть все.

----------


## Good++++

> Я.Я.Гордиенко похоронен на Аллее Славы, первая могила справа, если стоять лицом к морю. В Одессе живет его младшая сестра Нина Яковлевна, ей 81 год. Якова Гордиенко расстреляли 17 июля 1942 года в самом начале  Стрельбищного поля, примерно в районе первых домов нынешней  улицы Космонавтов. Следующей ночью Мать Якова Матрена Демидовна и сестра Нина Яковлевна опознали его и тайно перезахоронили. Позже Яков был похоронен на Аллее Славы. Нина Яковлевна именно к могиле на Аллее Славы приносит цветы....Имя Якова Гордиенко широко известно, но надо сказать, что за несколько дней до казни Якова был расстрелян его старший брат - подпольщик Алексей Яковлевич Гордиенко. Он похоронен на Втором кладбище. Что же касается места захоронения Владимира Молодцова (П. Бадаева), то он был расстрелян 3 июля 1942 года вместе с Тамарой Межигурской. Тело Т.Межигурской было опознано родной сестрой в 1944 году, после освобождения Одессы,  при вскрытии захоронения расстрелянных. Так, что есть все основания считать, что тело В.Молодцова тоже было опознано и он сейчас покоится там, где его имя и значится - на Аллее Славы. Думаю, что подробности можно выяснить у самой Нины Яковлевны. Если требуется - контактные данные скину в личку.


 Относительно Якова Гордиенко - подтверждаю, именно так Нина Яковлевна и рассказывала, когда приходила в СШ № 121. В музее школы также были фотографии перезахоронения Я. Гордиенко на Аллее Славы. А недавно по какому-то од. тв-каналу показывали место, где был первично захоронен Яков - где-то в районе Багрицкого-Бреуса (1 ст. Л.д.), возле хрущевки - там сейчас клумба...

----------


## brassl

> И вот вам новая фотография!
> 
> Русско-Турецкая война.
> 
> 
> Жаль большего размера нет


 в архиве с 22.06.10  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Я уже выкладывал это фото еще до эпохи *brassl*. Думаю, стоит повторить. Это снято на Пушкинской 7 ноября 1957 года. Временная поилка, установленная напротив филармонии для демонстрантов.

Кстати, вот так тогда представлялся полет к звездам (только что полетел первый спутник).

Это идет колонна физкультурников, они всегда шли после основной колонны демонстрантов. В основном это были студенческие колонны, и получался отдельный физкультурный парад.

----------


## katsmandu

"Это идет колонна физкультурников"

Интересно, фильмы Лени Рифеншталь почему-то вспомнились...

----------


## Лакедемон

> "Это идет колонна физкультурников"
> 
> Интересно, фильмы Лени Рифеншталь почему-то вспомнились...


 это потому что, советский и фашистский режим- близнецы-братья. И методы агитации у них очень похожи

----------


## VicTur

> это потому что, советский и фашистский режим- близнецы-братья.


 Ерунда.

----------


## Сергей К

> Кстати, вот так тогда представлялся полет к звездам (только что полетел первый спутник).


 Главное, что тогда таки хотели к звездам... А сейчас хотят новую стиральную машину...

----------


## OdGen

> Спасибо ) вообще 2 е кладбище можно назвать музеем ) я наблюдал там даже могилу масона-барона)
> Захоронение 19 века


 Барона фон Сталя?

----------


## OdGen

> Что подтверждает то, что фотофальсификации появились значительно раньше появления Adob Photoshop


 Плюс в репутацию не ставлю, ставлю здесь: +++. Проделки Анвара-эффенди, не иначе. ГГГ.




> На e-Bay за неё 100 долларов хотят


 Вы правы, и уже давно  :smileflag:  (в смысле  - давно не могут продать).

----------


## Jorjic

> Ерунда.


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *это не в тему, но...*Посмотрите фильм Ромма "Обыкновенный фашизм".

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Trs

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=11869#top_  display_media - Садовая, 9, напротив почтамта.

----------


## katsmandu

"Главное, что тогда таки хотели к звездам... А сейчас хотят новую стиральную машину..."

Это потому, что к звёздам лучше лететь сперва постиравшись, в чистой одежде, а не с засаленным воротничком и присыпанном перхотью пиджаке.


"Посмотрите фильм Ромма "Обыкновенный фашизм".

Смотрели, и?

----------


## Сергей К

> "Главное, что тогда таки хотели к звездам... А сейчас хотят новую стиральную машину..."
> 
> Это потому, что к звёздам лучше лететь сперва постиравшись, в чистой одежде, а не с засаленным воротничком и присыпанном перхотью пиджаке.
> 
> 
> "Посмотрите фильм Ромма "Обыкновенный фашизм".
> 
> Смотрели, и?


 А Гагарину перхоть наверное не помешала...

----------


## Пушкин

Всем добрый вечер, требуется помощь клуба! Софиевская №3 Дворовой флигель - что там было до того как ) ???? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Trs

Господа, у меня к вам вопрос достаточно нестандартный.

Почему в советское время не была застроена земля, на которой будет стоять ЖК "Новые Черёмушки", во дворах на углу Гайдара и Малиновского? Всё, всё было застроено. А там ничего капитальнее гаражей не стояло. Я достаточно хорошо представляю что может быть, если там действительно было подземное озеро, о котором говорят на Ближних Мельницах. В слова представителей застройщика предпочитаю пока не верить - разумеется, в истории про озеро они разуверяют.

Огромный квартал. Застройка хрущёвками. Общежития, детские сады, магазины, больница. И вдруг - огромный незастроенный пустырь.

----------


## mlch

> Господа, у меня к вам вопрос достаточно нестандартный.
> 
> Почему в советское время не была застроена земля, на которой будет стоять ЖК "Новые Черёмушки", во дворах на углу Гайдара и Малиновского? Всё, всё было застроено. А там ничего капитальнее гаражей не стояло. Я достаточно хорошо представляю что может быть, если там действительно было подземное озеро, о котором говорят на Ближних Мельницах. В слова представителей застройщика предпочитаю пока не верить - разумеется, в истории про озеро они разуверяют.
> 
> 
> Огромный квартал. Застройка хрущёвками. Общежития, детские сады, магазины, больница. И вдруг - огромный незастроенный пустырь.


 Я тоже слышал про озеро. И неоднократно. Других вариантов не слыхал.

----------


## Good++++

> Господа, у меня к вам вопрос достаточно нестандартный.
> 
> Почему в советское время не была застроена земля, на которой будет стоять ЖК "Новые Черёмушки", во дворах на углу Гайдара и Малиновского? Всё, всё было застроено. А там ничего капитальнее гаражей не стояло. Я достаточно хорошо представляю что может быть, если там действительно было подземное озеро, о котором говорят на Ближних Мельницах. В слова представителей застройщика предпочитаю пока не верить - разумеется, в истории про озеро они разуверяют.
> 
> Огромный квартал. Застройка хрущёвками. Общежития, детские сады, магазины, больница. И вдруг - огромный незастроенный пустырь.


 Смотрим на карту:


еще одна

----------


## Trs

Обе карты и ещё одна были пристальнейшим образом изучены, но ответа не дали.

А между тем все знают о подземном озере и никто не слышал о некоем карьере, о котором говорит застройщик.

----------


## Good++++

> Обе карты и ещё одна были пристальнейшим образом изучены, но ответа не дали.
> 
> А между тем все знают о подземном озере и никто не слышал о некоем карьере, о котором говорит застройщик.


 А это разве не этот участок?

----------


## mlch

> Смотрим на карту:
> 
> 
> еще одна


 И что мы там видим?  :smileflag:  
Стрельбищное поле, если речь о нем, как раз полностью застроено.

----------


## Trs

Нет. В этот дом упирается совр. Весенняя, если упрощать картину. Тогда она была проездом между участками Дайбера и Вецина. И там всё в порядке.

----------


## mlch

> А это разве не этот участок?


  Нет. Это истоки Водяной балки, которые находятся в районе пересечения нынешних Кордонной и 6-й Степной. (Самое низкое место, если ехать по Кордонной к Ивановскому мосту.)

----------


## Лакедемон

> Обе карты и ещё одна были пристальнейшим образом изучены, но ответа не дали.
> 
> А между тем все знают о подземном озере и никто не слышал о некоем карьере, о котором говорит застройщик.


 я в советские времена слышал о подземном озере. Ну на то оно и подземное, что на поверхности земли его нет. Не знаю, зачем вы изучаете карту 
Это нужно провести геодезические исследования, чтобы понять, что находится под этим ЖК. Технологии шагнули далеко вперёд по сравнению с 60 годами. Там где нельзя было строить тогда, сейчас можно. Осталось только, чтобы застройщик добросовестно отнёсся к своему делу

----------


## Good++++

> я в советские времена слышал о подземном озере. Ну на то оно и подземное, что на поверхности земли его нет. Не знаю, зачем вы изучаете карту 
> Это нужно провести геодезические исследования, чтобы понять, что находится под этим ЖК. Технологии шагнули далеко вперёд по сравнению с 60 годами. Там где нельзя было строить тогда, сейчас можно. Осталось только, чтобы застройщик добросовестно отнёсся к своему делу


 Мой дом - черёмушкинская хрущевка - в начале 70-х начала плавно уходить под землю... Поговаривали о подземном озере... 
Стоял вопрос об отселении, но закачка жидкого стекла спасла ситуацию... :smileflag:

----------


## Лакедемон

> Мой дом - черёмушкинская хрущевка - в начале 70-х начала плавно уходить под землю... Поговаривали о подземном озере... 
> Стоял вопрос об отселении, но закачка жидкого стекла спасла ситуацию...


 что такое, жидкое стекло превратило озеро в блеф, вода превратилась в камень?  :smileflag:  
Фундаменты у хрущёвок ленточные, слабые. Поэтому наличие "озера" в виде протекающих коммуникаций может привести к осадке здания.
Половина зданий в Центре садится, это не значить, что везде это самое пресловутое озеро  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Всем добрый вечер, требуется помощь клуба! Софиевская №3 Дворовой флигель - что там было до того как ) ???? Заранее спасибо.


 Дом принадлежал семье Детериксов. Они владели также территорией по спуску и на противоположной стороне Софиевской. Немцы Детериксы дали Одессе целую плеяду замечательных врачей - Михаил Карлович (сподвижник Пирогова, лечащий врач Гоголя), Софья Михайловна - сестра милосердия, Николай Михайлович умер спасая ребёнка, Михаил Михайлович лечил Белинского. Один из Дитериксов стал прототипом доктора Дымова у А.П.Чехова.

----------


## Скрытик

OdessaStory переехал на новый сервер. Сорри за пол-дня простоя.

----------


## malyutka_e

В галерее ФАЙЛ 8/10276 это открытие памятника Пушкину

----------


## Antique

В "неопознаном" уже который день лежит это фото. Здание мне кажется знакомым, но не могу вспомнить, гдя я его видел. на здании табличка с номером 18.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## brassl

4700  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Спасибо, а мне казалось что там какое то культовое здание, так его архитектура явно не похожа на жилой дом...

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо, а мне казалось что там какое то культовое здание, так его архитектура явно не похожа на жилой дом...


  По справочнику Пилявского по этому адресу указаны мастерские завода Беллино-Фендлих.

----------


## Jorjic

> По справочнику Пилявского по этому адресу указаны мастерские завода Беллино-Фендлих.


 Этот двор непосредственно примыкает к бывшему СРЗ. Видимо, это и имеется в виду.

----------


## Jorjic

В преддверии пляжного сезона парочка изображений наших пляжей самого начала 50-х.
Это Аркадия, которую мой отец тогда называл "суп с клецками", и дикий уголок Золотого берега на 16-й станции.

----------


## Jorjic

И еще немного воспоминаний о 50-х.

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо за фото!!!!

----------


## Лакедемон

> И еще немного воспоминаний о 50-х.


  снег повсюду лежит, а люди сидят на скамейках! Какие закалённые!
Человек той эпохи может смело сказать:
"Да, были люди в наше время, Не то, что нынешнее племя: Богатыри - не вы!"



с нынешними ценами на бензин, гужевой транспорт в виде лошадки может снова вернуться  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> И еще немного воспоминаний о 50-х.


  Это Конная?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это Конная?


 Да, 34-й номер.

----------


## OdGen

С подачи Фабрикант в Горсаду хотят установить самолет, с подачи Черного сделать Дерибасовскую и Приморский бульвар проезжими.... ЭТО ЧТО Ж ТАКОЕ? Что еще?

----------


## Jorjic

> ...с нынешними ценами на бензин, гужевой транспорт в виде лошадки может снова вернуться


 Овес нынче тоже недешев.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, 34-й номер.


 Сегодня утром проезжал, обратил внимание - не долго оно простоит. Колонны перекосились  Одно из самых старых зданий Одессы.

----------


## Jorjic

> С подачи Фабрикт в Госаду хотят установить самолет, с подачи Черного сделать Дерибасовскую и Приморский бульвар проезжими.... ЭТО ЧТО Ж ТАКОЕ? Что еще?


 Ну да? Это даже для бреда сумасшедшего будет слишком! 
Что ж им, спальных районов мало? Ставили бы там самолеты, фонтаны, аттракционы. И людям польза, и город сохранится.

----------


## Скрытик

> С подачи Фабрикт в Госаду хотят установить самолет, с подачи Черного сделать Дерибасовскую и Приморский бульвар проезжими.... ЭТО ЧТО Ж ТАКОЕ? Что еще?


  В первом случае это маразм, во втором целенаправленная деятельность  В.Черного по хаотизации движения в городе.

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне это напоминает историю о том,как во времена СССР один из руководителей города,решил спилить все деревья на Приморском бульваре,что бы с моря было лучше видеть городТогда его остановили.Остановит ли кто нибудь сегодняшних бесспредельщиков от власти!?


  Это было уже не во времена СССР, начало 90х.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Это было уже не во времена СССР, начало 90х.


 Вроде мэром был некто Симоненко.

----------


## Jorjic

> В первом случае это маразм, во втором целенаправленная деятельность  В.Черного по хаотизации движения в городе.


 Ну, маразм - это понятно, тяжелые последствия КВН. А хаотизация зачем? Анархия - мать порядка?

----------


## OdGen

Jorjic прав, скоро КВН сплошной будет. Интересно будет увидеть, чем продолжится история с ремонтом фасадов. Я все полностью из известных нам, отснял в марте. Будет с чем сравнить в динамике.

----------


## VicTur

> Это было уже не во времена СССР, начало 90х.


 Это было году в 1986-м.

----------


## VicTur

> с подачи Черного сделать Дерибасовскую и Приморский бульвар проезжими.... ЭТО ЧТО Ж ТАКОЕ? Что еще?


 Надо было оставить проезжей либо Дерибасовскую, либо Греческую площадь. А так конечно, страшно неудобно, когда центральная улица и площадь обе пешеходные, зато в окрестных улицах пробки.

----------


## A_P

> Это было уже не во времена СССР, начало 90х.


   1987-1988 гг

----------


## VicTur

> Это было году в 1986-м.


 У Кайзера сказано, что это было в 1988-м.

----------


## Trs

Вот, кстати, о фасадах - Дом учёных на Гоголя всё-таки делают. Сегодня шёл мимо, смотрел.

Но он, если не ошибаюсь, "из другой оперы" будет.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Надо было оставить проезжей либо Дерибасовскую, либо Греческую площадь. А так конечно, страшно неудобно, когда центральная улица и площадь обе пешеходные, зато в окрестных улицах пробки.


 Вы думаете пробки не появятся на Дерибасовской и Греческой?А теперь представьте Дерибасовскую,вдоль которой на тротуары будут влезать машины.Представьте пьяных,немытых парковщиков,паркующих вдоль  родного Горсада автомобили.Можно конечно сказать что этого не будет так как власть будет за этим следить........Но это будет ложь:Будет так как на отрезке Дерибасовской,между Карла Маркса и Ленина

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

1942ой год.
Дофиновка или Сухой лиман?

----------


## Сергей К

> 1942ой год.
> Дофиновка или Сухой лиман?


 судя по зданию - скорее Дофиновка.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Вложение 2422366
> 1 Marie Webster's House in Odessa  Интересно, это не на Белинского ли.


 Итальянский бульвар, 11

----------


## Antique

> я наблюдал там даже могилу масона-барона)


 А что указывает на масонство?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот, кстати, о фасадах - Дом учёных на Гоголя всё-таки делают. Сегодня шёл мимо, смотрел.
> Но он, если не ошибаюсь, "из другой оперы" будет.


 Ну все. Пропал дом ученых. Все замажут гипсовой шпатлевкой и выкрасят в желтый и белый цвет. И все это как шелуха начнет облазить через год. Как можно вообще реставрировать цветной бетон ? Это было "ноу-хау" начала прошлого века. Он вообще не предполагает никакой реставрации, кроме замены деталей. Его можно только МЫТЬ водой с нейтральным моющим средством от пыли и копоти. С этим фасадом можно попрощаться. Хорошо, что остались фотографии - будет о чем пожалеть!

----------


## Trs

Стоп. Дом в створе Сабанеева моста по чётной стороне Гоголя - это что? Сейчас табличка закрыта лесами, но почему-то я его тоже помню как дом учёных.

----------


## Jorjic

> Стоп. Дом в створе Сабанеева моста по чётной стороне Гоголя - это что? Сейчас табличка закрыта лесами, но почему-то я его тоже помню как дом учёных.


 Я думаю, что имеется в виду Дом техники (в последнее время), а после войны в нем долгое время располагался почтамт. По-моему раньше это было Кредитное общество или что-то в этом роде.
Вот он в фотогалерее.

----------


## mlch

> И еще немного воспоминаний о 50-х.


 Похоже, снимки сделаны с разницей по времени в несколько дней, буквально.  :smileflag: 
Тут дорожки успели подсохнуть, но снег еще лежит на тех же клумбах.

----------


## Antique

> Стоп. Дом в створе Сабанеева моста по чётной стороне Гоголя - это что? Сейчас табличка закрыта лесами, но почему-то я его тоже помню как дом учёных.


 Не совсем понял про какие дома имеется ввиду. Дому учёных принадлежат два здания: Бывшая картинная галлерея Толстого и его же особняк дворцового типа. В лесах стоит картинная галлерея.

----------


## malyutka_e

Леса на Доме ученых стоят уже пол-года. Пока было тихо. Я подумал, что уже началось...

----------


## Trs

> Я думаю, что имеется в виду Дом техники (в последнее время), а после войны в нем долгое время располагался почтамт. По-моему раньше это было Кредитное общество или что-то в этом роде.
> Вот он в фотогалерее.


 Он, да. Видимо, "Дом техники" и "Дом учёных" слились в одно.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

По не проверенным данным Дом Техники теперь принадлежит Климову. Пару лет назад выселили оттуда всех арендаторов, в том числе и администрацию ДТ.

----------


## Скрытик

> Похоже, снимки сделаны с разницей по времени в несколько дней, буквально. 
> Тут дорожки успели подсохнуть, но снег еще лежит на тех же клумбах.


  А что, в 50х уже было цветное фото?  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> А что, в 50х уже было цветное фото?


 Конечно. Мой снимок - февраль 1952-го. (Вернее, не мой, а моего отца)

----------


## Antique

> Он, да. Видимо, "Дом техники" и "Дом учёных" слились в одно.


 А, теперь понятно.




> А что, в 50х уже было цветное фото?


 Цветное ещё в 1910-х было.

----------


## Trs

Цветное фото было уже в 1910-х.

Приглашаю присутствующих в тему "Витражи Одессы" - будем собирать.

----------


## Jorjic

> Конечно. Мой снимок - февраль 1952-го. (Вернее, не мой, а моего отца)


 Круто. Мой отец начал заниматься цветом только ближе к концу 50-х.

----------


## mlch

> Круто. Мой отец начал заниматься цветом только ближе к концу 50-х.


 Вот тут еще есть.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Надо было оставить проезжей либо Дерибасовскую, либо Греческую площадь. А так конечно, страшно неудобно, когда центральная улица и площадь обе пешеходные, зато в окрестных улицах пробки.


  с какой стати? 
Нужно вообще ограничить движение частного транспорта в Центре. Он тут лишний.
 А тротуары освободить от консервных банок на колёсиках. Тротуары созданы для передвижения пешеходов  , а не маневрирования последних вокруг калымаг.
При том, что тогда город был значительно меньше заселён(в 1858г-104200 жителей), тротуары были условно 10м шириной . Сейчас , когда миллион населения, тротуары с какой то стати стали значительно уже, с припаркованной машиной менее 1м.
 Для транспорта есть дорога, пусть там и решают все свои вопросы

----------


## malyutka_e

> А, теперь понятно.
> Цветное ещё в 1910-х было.


 Цветное фото было еще в конце XIX, начале XX веков. Посмотрите снимки Прокудина - Горского:http://www.ps-spb2008.narod.ru/

----------


## Antique

> Цветное фото было еще в конце XIX, начале XX веков. Посмотрите снимки Прокудина - Горского:http://www.ps-spb2008.narod.ru/


 Так о них же и говорю ) Я дату навскидку назвал.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Так о них же и говорю ) Я дату навскидку назвал.


 Вообще-то, первое цветное 17 мая 1861 года получил английский физик Джеймс Клерк МАКСВЕЛЛ. Это, практически середина XIX века. Правда, это была не фотография в нашем понимании, а проекция с трех ч.б. пластинок, снятых в трех основных цветах, через цветные светофильтры, . Вот эта фотография:

----------


## Скрытик

Ну я в курсе что не только фото, но и кино цветное появилось раньше. Просто не поверил что это было доступно обычным жителям Одессы  :smileflag:

----------


## Лакедемон

не подскажите, где можно найти фото этого дома с близкого расстояния? Кто его архитектор, кто владелец?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Trs

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10172&pid=11904#  top_display_media - Пантелеймоновская, 28

----------


## Lively

> не подскажите, где можно найти фото этого дома с близкого расстояния? Кто его архитектор, кто владелец?


  Архитектор - одессит Николай Федорович Матюшенко. 
Владелец, насколько я знаю, имеет непосредственное отношение к водочной торговой марке "Мягков"
Об архитекторе, галерею работ, в том числе и детали дома "Волна",  можно посмотреть здесь

----------


## brassl

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10172&pid=11904#  top_display_media - Пантелеймоновская, 28


  Спасибо.Подписал

----------


## Лакедемон

> Архитектор - одессит Николай Федорович Матюшенко. 
> Владелец, насколько я знаю, имеет непосредственное отношение к водочной торговой марке "Мягков"
> Об архитекторе, галерею работ, в том числе и детали дома "Волна",  можно посмотреть здесь


  спасибо, утолили жажду знаний. Владелец, вероятно,  Борис Кауфман
На сайте размещены плохие, неудачные  фото. И близко не передают ощущение от  архитектуры здания.

----------


## Lively

> <...> На сайте размещены плохие, неудачные  фото. И близко не передают ощущение от  архитектуры здания.


 Ну, сайт то авторский  :smileflag: , автору виднее что размещать  :smileflag: . 
С этим зданием у меня связана поучительная история. Дело в том, что с Николаем у нас общие давние друзья и мы периодически встречаемся на соответствующих мероприятиях под названием "дни рождения".... 
Обсуждаемое творение мне всегда очень нравилось, а, особенно, после того, как побывал в Барселоне.....  :smileflag: . Однажды, в переписке со своим родственником, архитектором, одесситом по рождению и первым семи годам жизни, а ныне - москвичом со стажем, я похвалил сабж и сопроводил похвалу фотографией, сделанной с пляжа. Мда.... В ответ я прочитал примерно следующее: "твой приятель создал шедевр в "Шанхае". Посмотри как смотрятся вместе эти произведения эпохи дикого капитализма... Кто во что горазд...". Это мнение для меня было достаточно авторитетно, т.к по образованию и специальности я весьма далек от обсуждаемой темы, а родственник творит в исторической части Москвы и основные усилия их творческой группы направлены на то, чтобы органично вписаться в существующую городскую среду..
И я сделал для себя два вывода:
1. Антураж имеет не менее, а, иногда и более важное значение, чем собственно сам предмет творчества.
2. Всяк знает, как осторожно необходимо хвалить одну женщину в присутствии другой... Теперь я знаю, что к творческим людям это тоже относится..  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Лакедемон

> С этим зданием у меня связана поучительная история. Дело в том, что с Николаем у нас общие давние друзья и мы периодически встречаемся на соответствующих мероприятиях под названием "дни рождения".... 
> Обсуждаемое творение мне всегда очень нравилось, а, особенно, после того, как побывал в Барселоне..... . Однажды, в переписке со своим родственником, архитектором, одесситом по рождению и первым семи годам жизни, а ныне - москвичом со стажем, я похвалил сабж и сопроводил похвалу фотографией, сделанной с пляжа. Мда.... В ответ я прочитал примерно следующее: "твой приятель создал шедевр в "Шанхае". Посмотри как смотрятся вместе эти произведения эпохи дикого капитализма... Кто во что горазд...". Это мнение для меня было достаточно авторитетно, т.к по образованию и специальности я весьма далек от обсуждаемой темы, а родственник творит в исторической части Москвы и основные усилия их творческой группы направлены на то, чтобы органично вписаться в существующую городскую среду..
> И я сделал для себя два вывода:
> 1. Антураж имеет не менее, а, иногда и более важное значение, чем собственно сам предмет творчества.
> 2. Всяк знает, как осторожно необходимо хвалить одну женщину в присутствии другой... Теперь я знаю, что к творческим людям это тоже относится..


 из частных домов, построенных в последние десятилетия, это наиболее выразительный, оригинальный. Виден полёт мысли Художника.
А что до окружения, то дом с такой неординарной внешностью выделяется. На то он и шедевр. Трудно представить жилую среду, где бы он не выделялся. 
 Если подстраиваться под остальных, то среди жилмассивов ничего  сложнее  по форме, чем спичечный коробок, нельзя строить  :smileflag: 




> Ну, сайт то авторский , автору виднее что размещать .


 фото сделаны до отделочных работ, полуфабрикат конечно  производит не то впечатление. Ценно законченное произведение. Впрочем, от визуализации уже эмоции зашкаливают

----------


## Antique

> Возможно. Два дома слева напоминают доходные Дома Петрококино (18 и 20), но у меня нет фото чтобы сравнить.


  На исходе дня раздобыл фото. Да, дома Петрококино.

----------


## Лакедемон

башенки со временем опустились

----------


## Antique

> башенки со временем опустились


 От ближнего фронтона осталось только основание, а остальные почти не изменились, не хватает только шпилей. 

На современном фото фронтоны, как и здания, кажутся ниже из-за широкоугольной съёмки. До революции фотоаппараты снимали на большую фотопластину, соответственно фокусное расстояние было больше,чем даже на современном плёночном фотоаппарате для 36мм кадра. Из-за этого на представленных снимках получились разные пропорции. Можно снять почти также, если встать подальше и использовать зум (то есть настроить обьектив на аналогичное фокусное расстояние)

----------


## VicTur

Какое-то время назад на форуме обсуждали, где снималась эта сцена (фильм «Была не была», кадр взят отсюда):

Был опознан перекрёсток Канатной и Еврейской, и было против этой версии выдвинуто возражение: в кадре отсутствуют троллейбусные провода.
Ну, во-первых, это почти наверняка Канатная, угол Еврейской (я специально сделал это фото, чтобы сравнить):

Во-вторых, у меня появились соображения, как объяснить отсутствие троллейбусных проводов.
Фильм вышел на экраны в 1986 году, значит съёмки велись несколько ранее — вероятно, в 1985–1986 годах. Старый Строгановский мост был разрушен в начале восьмидесятых. До этого по нему никогда не ходил троллейбус — только трамвай, и то трамвайный маршрут через мост был отменён задолго до сноса моста. Поэтому ближайшие к месту съёмки троллейбусные провода находились через квартал, на Троицкой. Строительство нового моста продолжалось несколько лет, и только когда он был закончен, через него и далее по Канатной, в том числе через данный перекрёсток, были протянуты провода для маршрута пятого троллейбуса.
Видимо, сцена из фильма была отснята незадолго до этого, в противном случае провода неминуемо попали бы на плёнку.

----------


## Лысый0

Троллейбус пустили по Строгановскому мосту и Канатной осенью 1964 г. Остальное, вероятно, верно.

----------


## Abag

[/QUOTE]Во-вторых, у меня появились соображения, как объяснить отсутствие троллейбусных проводов.
Фильм вышел на экраны в 1986 году, значит съёмки велись несколько ранее — вероятно, в 1985–1986 годах. Старый Строгановский мост был разрушен в начале восьмидесятых. *До этого по нему никогда не ходил троллейбус* — только трамвай, и то трамвайный маршрут через мост был отменён задолго до сноса моста. Поэтому ближайшие к месту съёмки троллейбусные провода находились через квартал, на Троицкой. Строительство нового моста продолжалось несколько лет, и только когда он был закончен, через него и далее по Канатной, в том числе через данный перекрёсток, были протянуты провода для маршрута пятого троллейбуса.
Видимо, сцена из фильма была отснята незадолго до этого, в противном случае провода неминуемо попали бы на плёнку.[/QUOTE]

То что это Канатная угол Еврейской полностью с вами согласен. И то что в 1985 на этом участке не ходил тролейбус тоже.  Однако  согласно сайту "Одесса на колесах" 5-й тролейбус ходил по Строгоновскому мосту в период с 1965г. по 1974г.

----------


## VicTur

> То что это Канатная угол Еврейской полностью с вами согласен. И то что в 1985 на этом участке не ходил тролейбус тоже.  Однако  согласно сайту "Одесса на колесах" 5-й тролейбус ходил по Строгоновскому мосту в период с 1965г. по 1974г.


 Что ж, тут я ошибся, извините.
При мне троллейбусных проводов там уже не было.

----------


## Good++++

> Что ж, тут я ошибся, извините.
> При мне троллейбусных проводов там уже не было.


 В год твоего рождения провода еще были и для меня тогда это было загадкой... провода есть, а троллейбусы туда не ходят...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## victor.odessa

Желающим послушать одесских лабухов и побывать на Молдаванке, предлагаю посмотреть музыкальный фильм: Алик Копыт "Одесса, уличные песни". На торрент http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3484974

----------


## VicTur

> В год твоего рождения провода еще были и для меня тогда это было загадкой... провода есть, а троллейбусы туда не ходят...


 Я начал воспринимать этот мост несколькими годами позже. Для меня похожей загадкой были рельсы на углу Греческой и Пушкинской.

----------


## VicTur

> Желающим послушать одесских лабухов и побывать на Молдаванке, предлагаю посмотреть музыкальный фильм: Алик Копыт "Одесса, уличные песни". На торрент http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3484974


 По ассоциации вспомнилось: в моём распоряжении есть документальный фильм «Фокстрот за забором», там показан ряд старых фотографий (возможно, одесских), которые пока, кажется, нигде ещё не мелькали. У меня всё руки не доходят ими заняться, так что если кто-то располагает свободным временем, могу сделать копию диска. Думаю, что в первую очередь это заинтересует Брассла.

----------


## brassl

Конечно заинтересует!  :smileflag: 

Кто знает остались ли в "живых" фильмы упомянутые в книге А.Малиновского Кино в Одессе. 
- Полдень в Одессе
- На Николаевском бульваре
- Орудийный выстрел
- Домой после учебы (снимался на Белинского возле 3 гимназии)

Может хоть кадры из фильмов где остались?

----------


## Пушкин

Нашел вот такой фильм :http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=526740                            
"Мальчишку звали капитаном", о Яше Гордиенко

----------


## mlch

> Нашел вот такой фильм :http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=526740 
> "Мальчишку звали капитаном", о Яше Гордиенко


  У меня с этим фильмом смешное воспоминание связано. 
Мне было лет 13-14. Я ходил на курсы английского в Дом Ученых. 
Иду как-то по Гоголя, поворачиваю направо, к Сабанееву мосту и обалдеваю....
Все окна домов на перекрестке заклеены газетками крест-накрест. Поперек улицы - баррикада из мешков с песком, противотанковых ежей и колючей проволоки. 
И у меня из-за спины в этот момент выезжают два или три закамуфлированых мотоцикла с "немцами" в форме полевой жандармерии и грузовик, из которого начинают выпрыгивать солдаты в НЕ НАШЕЙ форме! 
Через пару секунд я увидел камеру, софиты, еще какую-то киношную технику, но в первые мгновения было ощущение внезапного "переноса" в 41-й год.  :smileflag: 
А это, как раз, и готовились снимать вход румынов в город для "Мальчишку звали капитаном"

----------


## OMF

Зато для нас кино никогда не было неожиданностью - школа-то напротив киностудии. Все время то техника пройдет, танки там всякие, грузовики, или солдаты в форме всех времен и народов. По танкам разрешали лазить, но внутрь не пускали.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Пушкин

> Иду как-то по Гоголя, поворачиваю направо, к Сабанееву мосту и обалдеваю....
> Все окна домов на перекрестке заклеены газетками крест-накрест. Поперек улицы - баррикада из мешков с песком, противотанковых ежей и колючей проволоки. 
> И у меня из-за спины в этот момент выезжают два или три закамуфлированых мотоцикла с "немцами" в форме полевой жандармерии и грузовик, из которого начинают выпрыгивать солдаты в НЕ НАШЕЙ форме!


  Обложили со всех сторон :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

На выходных обнаружил, что доходный дом Толстого в переулке Нахимова, 2 угол Маразлиевской собрались заново штукатурить, хотя в прошлом году оно было блистало свежей жёлто-серой краской. Сейчас здание очищено от штукатурки и можно было наблюдать активно снующих по фасаду рабочих. непонятно только зачем всё это. 

В интернете по этому адресу упоминается посольство КНР.

----------


## Jorjic

> На выходных обнаружил, что доходный дом Толстого в переулке Нахимова, 2 угол Маразлиевской собрались заново штукатурить, хотя в прошлом году оно было блистало свежей жёлто-серой краской. Сейчас здание очищено от штукатурки и можно было наблюдать активно снующих по фасаду рабочих. непонятно только зачем всё это. 
> В интернете по этому адресу упоминается посольство КНР.


 Да, там в прошлом году было китайское консульство. Я регулярно видел китайских рабочих, строящих новый забор. 
А зачем новая штукатурка? Кто ж их китайцев поймет. Может, сменился консул, а новому консулу цвет не понравился.

----------


## OdGen

Сбросьте фото по дому Толстого, плиз.

----------


## Antique

> Сбросьте фото по дому Толстого, плиз.


 Я его не фотографировал в тот день. На Маразлиевской случается редко бывать, дом запомнился в вечном ремонте. По-этому в тот момент был не уверен, что произошли существенные изменения по сравнению с прошлым годом.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Сбросьте фото по дому Толстого, плиз.


 http://www.*******************/showpost.php?p=72512739&postcount=1099

----------


## Пушкин

> http://www.*******************/showpost.php?p=72512739&postcount=1099


  И шо?

----------


## OdGen

Ето не то  :smileflag: . Я имел в виду посмотреть фото (если есть) очередного ремонта особняка Толстого по пер. Нахимова угол Маразлиевской.

----------


## Antique

> Ето не то . Я имел в виду посмотреть фото (если есть) очередного ремонта особняка Толстого по пер. Нахимова угол Маразлиевской.


 Замечу ,что на углу скорее всего не особняк, а доходный дом. На фото практически современный вид, только на счёт первого этажа не уверен - кажется там тоже сбили штукатурку. А так часть фигур суетятся на лесах в левой части что-то там замазывая, у первого этажа тоже какие-то действия.

----------


## OdGen

Могу точно сказать, что владелец дома в нем умер в 1918 году. Перестанет ли от этого дом быть доходным или нет, другой вопрос. Я бы назвал этот дом особняком Севастопуло-Маразли-Толстого.

----------


## Antique

> Если владелец дома в нем жил, это особняк или нет? .


 Если владелец занимает все жилые помещения или большую часть (одна-две квартиры могдут сдаваться в аренду), то особняк, а если большая часть квартир сдаётся в аренду, то доходный дом. 

Но по списку памятников у Толстого числиться просторный особняк практически в двух шагах от этого дома. В двух же зданиях он не может жить одновременно.

----------


## OdGen

Соседний дом ему действительно принадлежал.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Нашел на просторах интернета.
Называется
* "Бегство белых из Одессы".*

----------


## Лакедемон

> Ето не то . Я имел в виду посмотреть фото (если есть) очередного ремонта особняка Толстого по пер. Нахимова угол Маразлиевской.


 речь шла о китайском консульстве по адресу переулок Нахимова, 2.
Я Вам дал ссылку на фото этого здания по состоянию на  February 12th, 2011

Вот это фото


Что не то?




> И шо?


 шо хотели видеть , то и смотрите  :smileflag:  Или заблудились в 2-х соснах (обьектах) ? Большую Московскую перепутали с особняком Толстого? Бывает

----------


## Antique

> Ето не то . Я имел в виду посмотреть фото (если есть) очередного ремонта особняка Толстого по пер. Нахимова угол Маразлиевской.


 Я всё же запечатлил момент реставрации.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Нашел вот такую ссылку на фото, но самого фото там нет (остальные по возможности снял и выложу в нашем архиве).
> Нет ли у кого этой фото с барельефом Маркса
> 
> Жаль что на этом сайте половина фото не грузится


 Есть только такое фото

----------


## Пушкин

> Сбросьте фото по дому Толстого, плиз.


 


> http://www.*******************/showpost.php?p=72512739&postcount=1099Что не то?
> 
> 
> шо хотели видеть , то и смотрите  Или заблудились в 2-х соснах (обьектах) ? Большую Московскую перепутали с особняком Толстого? Бывает


  И кто тут заблудился? Вы же ссылку даёте)))

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_0000909.jpg

Считаю, что это здание по адресу Приморский бульвар 6. Похоже brassl не верит. Предлагаю обсудить.
http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10007/normal_Prim_bul_06_280129.JPG

----------


## Antique

> http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_0000909.jpg
> 
> Считаю, что это здание по адресу Приморский бульвар 6. Похоже brassl не верит. Предлагаю обсудить.
> http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10007/normal_Prim_bul_06_280129.JPG


 Можно подойти с другой стороны, найти адреса по которым располагалась редакция Голоса Одессы. В интернете фигурирует Ланжероновская, но возможно были другие адреса, напимер на Приморском бульваре.

----------


## VicTur

Фото из семейного архива Олега Тарасенко. Снимок датируется 1961 годом, судя по всему, 1 мая.

Здание кажется до ужаса знакомым, но не могу припомнить его.
Возможно, поможет информация, что эта семья тогда жила на Среднефонтанской, а местом работы был нархоз (но его главный корпус тогда находился не на Преображенской).

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Можно подойти с другой стороны, найти адреса по которым располагалась редакция Голоса Одессы. В интернете фигурирует Ланжероновская, но возможно были другие адреса, напимер на Приморском бульваре.


  Честно говоря, воспринимаю фото чисто визуально. Балкон второго этажа полностью совпадает с современным видом, да и общие черты здания совпадают, несмотря на измененный вид из-за многочисленных ремонтов.

----------


## Jorjic

> http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_0000909.jpg
> 
> Считаю, что это здание по адресу Приморский бульвар 6. Похоже brassl не верит. Предлагаю обсудить.
> http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10007/normal_Prim_bul_06_280129.JPG


 По-моему это очевидно. Я не думаю, что *brassl* не верит. Просто руки не доходят. Представьте себе объем работы, которую он выполняет.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Боюсь представить этот объем работы. Очень приятно и удобно изучать такой , думаю наиболее полный, архив фото. Как сейчас говорят - респект и уважуха :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за хорошие слова. Таки да, просто не успел. Сегодня исправлюсь.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Софиевская 9

----------


## brassl

Спасибо подпишу сейчас.
Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## OdGen

Фото 29 марта 2011 г.

Атланты в переулке Вице-адмирала Жукова, 2 




и то, что осталось (осталось ли?) от их братьев на Бунина 8 …

----------


## OdGen

Фото 29 марта 2011 г.

Мост Коцебу на Бунина. Через мост виден спуск под ним!

----------


## Лысый0

> Фото 29 марта 2011 г.
> 
> Мост Коцебу на Бунина. Через мост виден спуск под ним!


 А может народ хочет последние чугунные старые гербы Одессы, под шумок вырезать и на дачу...

----------


## Screech

не знаю было это тут? что именно на этом видео изображено? Какие улицы,дома Одессы? Что-то я не узнал..

----------


## mlch

> не знаю было это тут? что именно на этом видео изображено? Какие улицы,дома Одессы? Что-то я не узнал..


  32-39 секунды - проезд вдоль ступеней Думы.
1:27-1:30 - поворот Воронцовского переулка, как мне кажется.
2:15 - 2:35 - бульвар у Воронцовского дворца
2:40 - 3:00 - проезд по Строгановскому мосту (Греческая).
3:22 - 3:33 - проезд по Новиковому мосту (Жуковского)
3:50 - 3:55 - Екатерининская площадь.
3:56 - 5:08 - Сабанеев мост. Подъем с Военного спуска и вид опять на Екатерининскую площадь.
Ну и последний кадр - бульвар и верхний марш Потемкинской лестницы.

----------


## Shipshin

Фотографии 2011  03 03.

Снизу даже проходить страшно. Слева виднеется отверстие. Но герб, пока на месте.

----------


## arkoh

О Приморском Бульваре. 

В былые времена ( по крайней мере до войны), на Бульваре, на месте симметричном памятнику Пушкину относительно Дюка, там где позже была клумба , а затем памятник Глушко, много лет стояла декоративная скульптура. Я нигде не встречал ее изображения и знаю о ней только из рассказов родителей.  

Есть где фото?

----------


## Jorjic

> О Приморском Бульваре. 
> В былые времена ( по крайней мере до войны), на Бульваре, на месте симметричном памятнику Пушкину относительно Дюка, там где позже была клумба , а затем памятник Глушко, много лет стояла декоративная скульптура. Я нигде не встречал ее изображения и знаю о ней только из рассказов родителей.  
> Есть где фото?


 Там была не скульптура, а ваза из живых цветов. У меня где-то есть фото. Найду - выложу.

----------


## SaMoVar

А ещё из Лондонской был подземный ход на склон. Много чего было...

----------


## vinny jones

> А ещё из Лондонской был подземный ход на склон. Много чего было...


 и из худ.музея... и проходы под Потемкинской лестницей были сквозные...

----------


## Jaak Logus

> и проходы под Потемкинской лестницей были сквозные...


 Их реально восстановить?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот обещанная ваза на месте бывшего бюста академика Глушко. Фото 1951 года. Уж извините, с небольшим приложением на первом плане и агитпунктом на заднем.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот еще одно фото, обнаруженное рядом с предыдущим. Сначала не мог понять в чем смысл этого фото. А потом догадался - видимо идет подготовка к инсталляции плана ГОЭЛРО у ног товарища И.В.Сталина. Странно, что фото самой инсталляции мне пока обнаружить не удалось. Видимо, часть пленок все-таки пропала. А жаль.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо большое за фото!!!

----------


## Bvlgari

Может кто в курсе где располагалась страховая контора?
С.Ув

----------


## Пушкин

> и из худ.музея... и проходы под Потемкинской лестницей были сквозные...


  Они и сейчас сквозные если двери открыть и дворницкие принадлежности убрать...

----------


## OdGen

> Может кто в курсе где располагалась страховая контора?
> ... С.Ув


 
Э.Д. Рансом - представитель конторы по продаже земледельческих орудий «Рансомъ, Симсъ и Джеферисъ» – ул. Греческая, 1, Одесса, 1910-е годы. Владельцем дома по Греческой, 1 тогда был Гар. Дж. Джеферисъ.

Подпись Ваша под профилем нравится: "*Там,где когда-то городским головой был Маразли*"!

----------


## Jorjic

Отвечаю всем заинтересованным лицам: мальчик в матроске с велосипедом на фоне вазы и агитпункта - это таки я. Мне еще нет 10-и лет.
Боюсь, что таких фотографий еще будет - раньше в основном фотографировали людей. Остальное просто служило фоном.

----------


## Bvlgari

> Э.Д. Рансом - представитель конторы по продаже земледельческих орудий «Рансомъ, Симсъ и Джеферисъ» – ул. Греческая, 1, Одесса, 1910-е годы. Владельцем дома по Греческой, 1 тогда был Гар. Дж. Джеферисъ.
> 
> Подпись Ваша под профилем нравится: "*Там,где когда-то городским головой был Маразли*"!


 Благодарю за развёрнутый ответ  :smileflag:  Я была уверена что табличка страховая  :smileflag: 
С.Ув
По поводу подписи.........Надеюсь что Алексей будет брать с него пример  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

рад был помочь! в данном случае, "агент"- представитель.

----------


## brassl

> Отвечаю всем заинтересованным лицам: мальчик в матроске с велосипедом на фоне вазы и агитпункта - это таки я. Мне еще нет 10-и лет.
> Боюсь, что таких фотографий еще будет - раньше в основном фотографировали людей. Остальное просто служило фоном.


 А что значит боюсь?
 Отличное фото!!!! Побольше б таких. Я долго расматривал велосипед, классная штука  :smileflag: 
 Так что выкладывайте если что  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Смотришь старые фото и вдруг понимаешь, что деревья растут как-то слишком быстро. Всего-то 60 лет.

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо за хорошее фото! Положил в архив. 
А архив-то растет  :smileflag:

----------


## arkoh

> Вот обещанная ваза на месте бывшего бюста академика Глушко. Фото 1951 года. Уж извините, с небольшим приложением на первом плане и агитпунктом на заднем.


 Спасибо за фото, но Вы  очевидно не обратили внимания, что в моем вопросе идет речь о довоенном времени, когда еще сохранялась именно скульптура старых времен.

Послевоенную клумбу я сам хорошо помню.
В кадр попала старая трансформаторная будка - это интересно.

----------


## Лакедемон

Вычитал недавно 


> Ион Антонеску (1882), румынский генерал, фашистский диктатор Румынии (1940-44гг.), в честь которого в 1941 г. Одесса была переименована в Антонеску


 Никогда об этом не знал. В википедии и прочих электронных энциклопедиях на странице Одесса ни слова об этом
__________________________________________________  ___

фото того периода





__________________________________________________  __________

 о тогдашнем Мэре

http://www.russian-globe.com/N102/VerchovskyTurmos.GorodAntonesky3.htm



> примарь - мэр Одессы - Пынтя. [2]
>               Герман Пынтя родился в Бессарабии, бывшей в те годы частью Российской империи. Он прекрасно знал русский язык, служил в царской армии и дослужился до чина поручика. Юность свою провел в Одессе, учился здесь в Новороссийском университете и, можно сказать, по своему любил этот прекрасный город. 
>               Получив пост примаря Одессы, Пынтя был несказанно горд.
>             Он уже видел себя в когорте бессмертных, служивших Одессе и украсивших ее своими памятниками.
>               Дюк де Ришелье, граф Воронцов и … Герман Пынтя.


 один в один наш Петрушка  :smileflag:

----------


## Shipshin

> О Приморском Бульваре. 
> 
> В былые времена ( по крайней мере до войны), на Бульваре, на месте симметричном памятнику Пушкину относительно Дюка, там где позже была клумба , а затем памятник Глушко, много лет стояла декоративная скульптура. Я нигде не встречал ее изображения и знаю о ней только из рассказов родителей.  
> 
> Есть где фото?


 
Посмотрите в архиве  http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=96&pid=11810#top_display_me  dia

Фото 1935 года. Справа кое-что виднеется. Может поможет.

----------


## Лакедемон

не могу зарегистрироваться на http://www.odessastory.info/ и добавить фото. Эта опция там работает?

----------


## Скрытик

> не могу зарегистрироваться на http://www.odessastory.info/ и добавить фото. Эта опция там работает?


  Работает. Вручную  :smileflag: 
Сейчас создам учетку и в личку сообщу.

----------


## Shipshin

Если можно, то и мне. Пытался поставить комментарии. Не выходит.

----------


## Скрытик

Готово

----------


## Лакедемон

Не подскажите, где большевики дефилируют? Приморский?

----------


## Семирек

> Не подскажите, где большевики дефилируют? Приморский?


 Уже была эта фотка здесь, достаточно хорошего качества. Пушкинская эта.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Уже была эта фотка здесь, достаточно хорошего качества. Пушкинская эта.


 в папке Пушкинская этого фото нет. 
Поиск ресурса скорее не работает, чем работает. По запросу Пушкинская он ничего не находит. Нужно вручную перебирать страницы в поисках 

Результаты поиска изображений - "большевики"
Нет изображения

----------


## Семирек

> в папке Пушкинская этого фото нет. 
> Поиск ресурса скорее не работает, чем работает. По запросу Пушкинская он ничего не находит. Нужно вручную перебирать страницы в поисках 
> 
> Результаты поиска изображений - "большевики"
> Нет изображения


 В этой же теме (Одесса, которую мы не должны потерятьт), где-то летом прошлого года была эта фотка. Полистайте странички - найдется!))

----------


## Jorjic

> в папке Пушкинская этого фото нет. 
> Поиск ресурса скорее не работает, чем работает. По запросу Пушкинская он ничего не находит. Нужно вручную перебирать страницы в поисках 
> Результаты поиска изображений - "большевики"
> Нет изображения


 Вот это фото. Старые фотографии (в основном) собраны по названиям улиц в галерее *brassl*.

----------


## mlch

> в папке Пушкинская этого фото нет. 
> Поиск ресурса скорее не работает, чем работает. По запросу Пушкинская он ничего не находит. Нужно вручную перебирать страницы в поисках 
> 
> Результаты поиска изображений - "большевики"
> Нет изображения


  Есть две папки Пушкинская. 
Одна - современные фото. Искать так: "Главная > Фотографии "от А до Я" > Центр города" На седьмой странице - альбом "Пушкинская"
Вторая - старые фото и открытки. Ищем так: "Главная > Галереи пользователей > brassl" На двенадцатой странице - альбом "Пушкинская (Итальянская) улица"
И такая система по всем, практически, улицам.

----------


## Shipshin

> Готово


 Спасибо!

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## Shipshin

to brassl

Место нахождения не знаю.   стоматологический факультет.

Если не подводит память, это институт стоматологии на Торговой. 
По ГИСу Торговая 15. Это, впрочем видно и на фото.

----------


## Antique

> to brassl
> 
> Место нахождения не знаю.   стоматологический факультет.
> 
> Если не подводит память, это институт стоматологии на Торговой. 
> По ГИСу Торговая 15. Это, впрочем видно и на фото.


 Там по этому поводу уже целых два комментария )

----------


## arkoh

> Посмотрите в архиве  http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=96&pid=11810#top_display_me  dia
> 
> Фото 1935 года. Справа кое-что виднеется. Может поможет.


 Да, наверное это виднеется фрагмент скульптуры расположенной по оси центральной аллеи. 
Но где найти вид самой скульптуры?

----------


## Лакедемон

> Есть две папки Пушкинская. 
> Одна - современные фото. Искать так: "Главная > Фотографии "от А до Я" > Центр города" На седьмой странице - альбом "Пушкинская"
> Вторая - старые фото и открытки. Ищем так: "Главная > Галереи пользователей > brassl" На двенадцатой странице - альбом "Пушкинская (Итальянская) улица"
> И такая система по всем, практически, улицам.


  Т.о. у каждого пользователя может быть своя папка Пушкинская? Такая система сделана специально или непреднамеренно, чтобы запутать просматривающего?
Если уже там есть 2 Пушкинские, новая и старая, то все пользователи должны складывать фото Пушкинской в одну или другую папку, а не множить одноимённые папки

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вычитал недавно  
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ион Антонеску (1882), румынский генерал, фашистский диктатор Румынии (1940-44гг.), в честь которого в 1941 г. Одесса была переименована в Антонеску
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Никогда об этом не знал. В википедии и прочих электронных энциклопедиях на странице Одесса ни слова об этом


 Да, много дел натворили оккупанты... Мало кто знает, но они еще, помимо всего прочего, перенесли памятник Дюку на пересечение Преображенской и Дерибасовской, где в те годы находилось Управление Пропаганды. Фото из газеты "Одесса", 1943 года.

----------


## Скрытик

Раздел "Фотографии от А до Я" это так называемый раздел фотофиксации. Проект, в котором могут принимать участие все кто хочет и могут добавлять фотографии самостоятельно в любой существующий альбом. Это сделано для того что бы сохранить фотографии зданий Одессы, которые мы, увы, все же теряем.
Альбомы пользователей могут пополнять только те кто их создал. Брассл изначально создал самый большой архив видов старой Одессы, потом к нему подключились форумчане (и не только), но пополнять его альбом может только он сам.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Да, много дел натворили оккупанты... Мало кто знает, но они еще, помимо всего прочего, перенесли памятник Дюку на пересечение Преображенской и Дерибасовской, где в те годы находилось Управление Пропаганды. Фото из газеты "Одесса", 1943 года.
> Вложение 2466650


  какую бурную деятельность развили...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Да, много дел натворили оккупанты... Мало кто знает, но они еще, помимо всего прочего, перенесли памятник Дюку на пересечение Преображенской и Дерибасовской, где в те годы находилось Управление Пропаганды. Фото из газеты "Одесса", 1943 года.
> Вложение 2466650


 Вы нас поздравили с первым апреля?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вы нас поздравили с первым апреля?


  Фото настоящее. Действительно из газеты "Одесса" от 1943 года.

----------


## Jorjic

> Фото настоящее. Действительно из газеты "Одесса" от 1943 года.


 Фотошопа, конечно, еще не было, но терпение и труд все перетрут. Фото, может, действительно было напечатано, в этом смысле оно настоящее. Дюка, правда, там не было.

----------


## Jorjic

> Т.о. у каждого пользователя может быть своя папка Пушкинская? Такая система сделана специально или непреднамеренно, чтобы запутать просматривающего?
> Если уже там есть 2 Пушкинские, новая и старая, то все пользователи должны складывать фото Пушкинской в одну или другую папку, а не множить одноимённые папки


 Да как-то пока не удалось установить кто кому и что должен. Все сложилось так, как оно сложилось. И, вроде, не так уж и плохо, хотя предела совершенству нет. 
Ну, а то, что *Скрытик* преднамеренно (или непреднамеренно) все делает, чтобы всех нас запутать, то в этом никто уже давно не сомневается. За что мы все ему и благодарны (то ли преднамеренно, то ли непреднамеренно).

----------


## victor.odessa

Лет так 20 тому назад не то в Вечёрке, не то в Юге появилась статья, в которой говорилось о том, что наш оперный разберут по камушкам, всё аккуратно упакуют и отправят в Японию для того, что бы пропитать особым раствором. Потом снова соберут, но сдадут японцам в аренду на 49 лет. Какая поднялась шумиха. Не дадим, не позволим и тд... Статья была опубликована 31 марта.

----------


## mlch

> Вычитал недавно  
> Никогда об этом не знал. В википедии и прочих электронных энциклопедиях на странице Одесса ни слова об этом
> __________________________________________________  ___


 Не хочу ничего утверждать на 100%. Но есть у меня сборник документов и материалов "Одесса в Великой Отечественной войне Советского Союза" выпущенный одесским областным издательством в 1949 году. Там приведено много румынских документов. И ни в одном нет упоминания о переименовании города. Думаю, что если бы оно было, то составители сборника обязательно об этом упомянули бы.
Кроме того. Там есть документы за все годы окупации. И везде написано - Одесса. 
Так что мне в переименование верится слабо.
И еще. Об окупации мне довольно много рассказывали отец и бабушка, которые жили в городе все это время. Никогда про переименование они не говорили.

----------


## mlch

> Фото настоящее. Действительно из газеты "Одесса" от 1943 года.


  Есть фотографии сделаные в апреле 1944 и Дюк стоит там на месте. Или Вы думаете, что немцы, турнув румын в феврале, заставили их поставить памятник на место? 
Или сами срочно его установили числа так 9-го апреля?  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Кстати. Всех - с наступающим праздиком!  :smileflag:  
Улыбайтесь почаще.

----------


## Antique

Существует ли вообще техническая возможность переноса? Воронцова снести не смогли, и возможно, что памятник Ришелье установлен так,чтобы это было его первым и последним местом.

----------


## Pumik

> Существует ли вообще техническая возможность переноса? Воронцова снести не смогли, и возможно, что памятник Ришелье установлен так,чтобы это было его первым и последним местом.


 В наше время, не дай Бог, но было бы желание...

Вопрос, 9 апреля должен быть парад в честь 10 апреля, на гор сайте информацию не нашла, он что не официальный?

----------


## Лакедемон

http://img249.imageshack.us/i/cazulodessa.pdf/
здесь в конце фото румына на фоне сталинки. Скопировать не получилось

----------


## netslov

Одесса тоже

----------


## Jorjic

> Вопрос, 9 апреля должен быть парад в честь 10 апреля, на гор сайте информацию не нашла, он что не официальный?


 Думаю, что Вы ошибаетесь. Парад будет 9 мая. Но поскольку Гурвиц продал знаем кому все танки и бронетехнику, то будем маршировать пешком.

----------


## Pumik

> Думаю, что Вы ошибаетесь. Парад будет 9 мая. Но поскольку Гурвиц продал знаем кому все танки и бронетехнику, то будем маршировать пешком.


  я, конечно, точно правильно не скажу, но праздничное шествие а-ля "реконструкция" должно быть, но на официальном сайте не слова.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Если можно, то и мне. Пытался поставить комментарии. Не выходит.


 а я думал - это мое слабое знание интернета... Можно и мне?

----------


## Алик Савенков

Всех с праздником! 
Улыбайтесь чаще.

----------


## VicTur

> http://img249.imageshack.us/i/cazulodessa.pdf/
> здесь в конце фото румына на фоне сталинки. Скопировать не получилось


 Можно, разрешив выполнение заблокированных сценариев, сохранить pdf-овскую страницу целиком, а уже оттуда «вытянуть» фото.
Например, так:

----------


## arkoh

> http://img249.imageshack.us/i/cazulodessa.pdf/
> здесь в конце фото румына на фоне сталинки. Скопировать не получилось


 Вот она.


Я думаю это конструктивизм, возможно Ланжероновская уг. Гаванной.

----------


## Скрытик

> а я думал - это мое слабое знание интернета... Можно и мне?


  Логин этот же делать?  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## exse

> Вопрос, 9 апреля должен быть парад в честь 10 апреля, на гор сайте информацию не нашла, он что не официальный?


 Уже несколько лет 10 апреля в Чабанке проводится реконструкция “За родную Одессу”. И в этом году тоже будет. А вот 9 апреля:

"_По просьбе общественности и руководства Одесской области в 16.30 состотся торжественное открытие фестиваля и приветствие участников у памятника Дюку де Ришелье, а так же   прохождение подразделений Красной Армии улицами города.  Фото всего личного состава участников на фоне оперного театра. Немецкая сторона может участвовать в качестве зрителей (без снаряжения).


План на мероприятие 9 апреля:

15.30 – 16.00 Сбор участников и военно-исторической техники на Приморском бульваре. 

16.00 Торжественное открытие фестиваля у памятника Дюку де Ришелье. 

16.30 – 17.00 Проезд автомобильной техники улицами города  (техника клубов “Красная Звезда”, “Воинская доблесть”, “Каховка”, а так же участвуют автолюбители г. Одесса);

16.35  Начало движения коллоны участников фестиваля  улицами города.  Конец маршрута на ул. Дерибасовской._"

Маршрут: Потемкинская-Пушкинская-Оперный-Ришельевская-Дерибасовская (до Преображенской).

А ответ на ваш вопрос почему нет на горсайте, видимо, в этой строчке: "_... По просьбе общественности и руководства Одесской области ..._".  Война продолжается...



http://rkka.kiev.ua/?page_id=3779

----------


## SaMoVar

По поводу реконструкции - будет 100%. Мероприятие неофициальное - двигают активисты. Армия слегка помогает. В этом году будет самая масштабная реконструкция - румыны, немцы, советы. По слухам будет и флот и авиация. Раздобуду инфу где - выложу.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Уважаемым почитателям истории:
> 
> 9-10 апреля 2011 года на территории Мемориального комплекса героической обороны Одессы (полигоне «Чабанка», поселок Черноморское, Одесская область) состоится Второй международный военно-исторический фестиваль «За родную Одессу», посвященный освобождению Одессы от немецко-фашистских захватчиков в 1944 году. Традиционно к участию в мероприятии приглашаются военно-исторические клубы и военно-исторические группы периода ВОВ, согласные с правилами проведения мероприятий принятых в МОО «Красная Звезда» и "исповедующих принцип аутентичности". На предыдущем военно-театрализованном представлении было задействовано более 250 человек практически всех областных центров Украины, а также участники из России, Белоруссии, Молдавии и Румынии. Организатором фестиваля выступает МОО «Красная Звезда» при поддержке мэрии Одессы. Содействие в организации проведения мероприятия оказывают профильные управления и департаменты Одесского городского совета.
> 
> Предварительная программа праздника 10 апреля:
> 
> 10:00, – советская морская десантно-штурмовая рота отбывает для погрузки на корабли десантной эскадры.
> 
> 10:00 – 14:00, – подразделения стран «Оси» приступают к несению службы, согласно плана «Оккупация».
> ...


 Вот, нашёл.

----------


## Good++++

> По поводу реконструкции - будет 100%. Мероприятие неофициальное - двигают активисты. Армия слегка помогает. В этом году будет самая масштабная реконструкция - румыны, немцы, советы. По слухам будет и флот и авиация. Раздобуду инфу где - выложу.


 А потом в интернете окончательно нельзя будет найти фотографии реальных событий войны. Уже сейчас большинство запросов выдает фотографии бутафорский сражений...

----------


## SaMoVar

Фотографии конкретно с этой реконструкции можете смело добавлять в военные. Костюмы выверяются до пуговицы.. Ребята - фанаты, так что униформа будет "та". Не сравнить с кинофильмами, кстати, в которых куча ляпов.

----------


## Antique

> В этом году будет самая масштабная реконструкция - румыны, немцы, советы. По слухам будет и флот и авиация.


 В прошлом году тоже были румыны, немцы советы, флот и авиация.

----------


## SaMoVar

В прошлом году было "немножко не то". Ну так говорят организаторы нынешнего действа)))

----------


## Antique

> Вот она.
> Вложение 2467588
> 
> Я думаю это конструктивизм, возможно Ланжероновская уг. Гаванной.


 Нет, на Ланжероновской другое здание. В подобном ракурсе здание уже присутствовало и его опознали.. Это:




> Это дом на Прохоровской угол Мясоедовской, вид с остановки "Улица Мясоедовская" в направлении города. Я больше нигде не встречал такого членения угловой части, да и в мелочах место совпадает.


 А вот и предмет разговора первых дней февраля



> Похоже на Ланжероновская/Гаванная :
> Вложение 2187426

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Фото настоящее. Действительно из газеты "Одесса" от 1943 года.


  Да, забыл написать. Фото из газеты от 1 апреля 1943 года. Так что румыны тоже праздновали в какой то степени одесскую юморину.

----------


## Antique

> Да, забыл написать. Фото из газеты от 1 апреля 1943 года. Так что румыны тоже праздновали в какой то степени одесскую юморину.


 На фото Дюк несколько грубоватый и к тому же на проезжей части. Если не монтаж так муляж )

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> На фото Дюк несколько грубоватый и к тому же на проезжей части. Если не монтаж так муляж )


  Да ну какой муляж? Война на дворе. Вручную ножницами вырезали Дюка из одной фотографии, наклеили на другую и перефотографировали. Вот и весь фотошоп))
Удивляет другое. Что румынам ничего человеческое было не чуждо. Они Праздновали и 1 апреля и 1 мая...

----------


## Zhannusik

> Вот обещанная ваза на месте бывшего бюста академика Глушко. Фото 1951 года. Уж извините, с небольшим приложением на первом плане и агитпунктом на заднем.


 Львы вроде с другой стороны сейчас стоят, их переносили?

----------


## Antique

да. На фото видно, что львы не просто "стоят", они располагаются на ограде - шутка ли, чтобы под окнами генерал-губернатора мог прогуливаться простой смертный. Первоначально дворец находился на ограждённой територии, а львы были элементом убранства ворот. Когда в конце 1950-х по городу пронеслась кампания по сносу оград, Воронцовский дворец стал так сказать"ближе к людям", скульптуры же львов решили сберечь.

----------


## Richard

> Думаю, что Вы ошибаетесь. Парад будет 9 мая. Но поскольку Гурвиц продал знаем кому все танки и бронетехнику, то будем маршировать пешком.


 Смотрите внимательнее, это статья ПРОШЛОГО года. В этом году как раз техника БУДЕТ:



> Эдуард Матвийчук подчеркнул, что в следующем году подобная ситуация не повторится. «Уже в следующем году в параде 9 мая участие бронетехники будет обязательно», - отметил он.

----------


## Pumik

> Можно, разрешив выполнение заблокированных сценариев, сохранить pdf-овскую страницу целиком, а уже оттуда «вытянуть» фото.
> Например, так:
> Вложение 2467310


 начало Островидова, напротив троллейбусной остановки. там же, в двух шагах и штаб румынский где-то был.

----------


## maksi4ek1

Доброго времени суток! Может я не туда обратился но есть искреннее желание! Дело в том что, я жил в Одессе до восьми лет. Потом мы уехали! А теперь как у меня появился интернет хотел бы найти всех с кем я общался дружил в те времена! Прошу ответьте кто живет или жил на улице лазарева 60, 62, 58 Интересуют люди: наталья Скоробогач, Прудникова люда сын ее Саша, Сюзанна Запорожец или ее брат (имени не помню)

----------


## SaMoVar

> Одесса тоже


 Это Нальчик. Как выяснилось.

----------


## VicTur

> Доброго времени суток! Может я не туда обратился но есть искреннее желание! Дело в том что, я жил в Одессе до восьми лет. Потом мы уехали! А теперь как у меня появился интернет хотел бы найти всех с кем я общался дружил в те времена! Прошу ответьте кто живет или жил на улице лазарева 60, 62, 58 Интересуют люди: наталья Скоробогач, Прудникова люда сын ее Саша, Сюзанна Запорожец или ее брат (имени не помню)


 Вот по этой ссылке есть хорошая, хотя во многом и устаревшая база данных.
Предупреждаю: город и улицу в строку поиска следует вводить в следующей транскрипции: Одеса, Лазарєва (то есть в украинском эквиваленте).
Из названных вами фамилий похожа только некая Наталья Скоробагатая (дом 58).

----------


## maksi4ek1

спасибо хоть на этом весьма признателен

----------


## maksi4ek1

> Вот по этой ссылке есть хорошая, хотя во многом и устаревшая база данных.
> Предупреждаю: город и улицу в строку поиска следует вводить в следующей транскрипции: Одеса, Лазарєва (то есть в украинском эквиваленте).
> Из названных вами фамилий похожа только некая Наталья Скоробагатая (дом 58).


 нашел кого надо спасибо жаль нет телефонов

----------


## netslov

> Вот она.
> Вложение 2467588
> 
> Я думаю это конструктивизм, возможно Ланжероновская уг. Гаванной.


 это Прохоровская угол Мясоедовской напротив оружейного-в этом  доме жил Лоппато

----------


## Jorjic

> нашел кого надо спасибо жаль нет телефонов


 Так есть же телефонный справочник.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Логин этот же делать?


 Да, если можно - он правдивый! 
Всех с одесским праздником! Розыгрыш с Дюком - класс!

----------


## Sergey_L

> это Прохоровская угол Мясоедовской напротив оружейного-в этом  доме жил Лоппато


 Вот этот дом. Тоже искал его, пока не наткнулся случайно ))

----------


## Лакедемон

> Да ну какой муляж? Война на дворе. Вручную ножницами вырезали Дюка из одной фотографии, наклеили на другую и перефотографировали. Вот и весь фотошоп))
> Удивляет другое. Что румынам ничего человеческое было не чуждо. Они Праздновали и 1 апреля и 1 мая...


 вероятно поэтому благодарные молдаване 



> Именем Германа Пынти назвали улицу в Кишинёве.


 http://ruwiki.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D1%8B%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%8F,_%D0%93%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD

__________________________________________________  __________________

По поводу переименования Одессы в Антонеску нашёл несколько статей. Ссылки на документ нигде нет




> Антонеску объявляет румынскому народу:
>                                                        «Odessa a cazut!» - «Одесса пала!»
>                                                               Бухарест, 16 октября 1941
> 
> 
>                 Теперь это его город! 
>                 Он назовет его «Антонеску» - в свою честь. 
>                 Город «Антонеску»!
>                 И вместе с городом это звучное имя будет жить вечно!
> ...


 http://www.russian-globe.com/N101/VerchovskyTurmos.GorodAntonesky2.htm






> Ион Антонеску (1882), румынский генерал, фашистский диктатор Румынии (1940-44гг.), в честь которого в 1941 г. Одесса была переименована в Антонеску


 http://history.rin.ru/text/tree/2115.html


это серьёзный сайт



> *АНТОНЕСКА 1941-1944
> 10.04.1944 освобождение войсками СССР
> 10.04.1944-           в составе СССР*


 http://whp057.narod.ru/odessa.htm

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> вероятно поэтому благодарные молдаване 
> 
> http://ruwiki.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D1%8B%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%8F,_%D0%93%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD


  Ну что ж, уважаемый человек все-таки. При бегстве из Одессы 19 самоваров спер. И не побрезговал.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Коблевская  41

----------


## Лакедемон

Odessa Port - with captured Russian material.

это фото было?

__________________________________________________
здесь посредственно отсканированная книга
http://www.worldwar2.ro/forum/index.php?showtopic=5125&st=45

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Антонеску объявляет румынскому народу:
>                                                        «Odessa a cazut!» - «Одесса пала!»
>                                                               Бухарест, 16 октября 1941
> 
> 
>                 Теперь это его город! 
>                 Он назовет его «Антонеску» - в свою честь. 
>                 Город «Антонеску»!
>                 И вместе с городом это звучное имя будет жить вечно!
>                 Вечно!


  Хотеть переименовать и переименовать, как говорят у нас в Одессе - одна большая разница.

Кстати, разве Воднотранспортный район стал Киевским?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.


 Так ведь это Софиевская,5. Художественный музей.
Вложение 2471875

----------


## Screech

Антонеску на 3 минуте

----------


## Скрытик

> а я думал - это мое слабое знание интернета... Можно и мне?


  Не хочет база воспринимать слово в скобках  :smileflag:  С вечера бился, будете просто "дядя Коля" )))
Пароль в личке.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Спасибо, все нормально!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.


 Возможно я не прав. Нужно мнение старших форумчан. Но мне с детства именно таким помнится поворот с ул.Дача Ковалевского на Монастырский переулок, ведущий к Свято-Успенскому монастырю. 

Вложение 2474497

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

brassl, там может пролить свет второе фото (застолье), где с территории дачи снято, там за забором вроде море (могу ошибаться). Кстати, фото 1926 г  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Не все успел выложить. Исправлюсь  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

> Возможно я не прав. Нужно мнение старших форумчан. Но мне с детства именно таким помнится поворот с ул.Дача Ковалевского на Монастырский переулок, ведущий к Свято-Успенскому монастырю. 
> 
> Вложение 2474497


 Не оно. Буду думать. Совсем не монастырский переулок.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Возможно я не прав. Нужно мнение старших форумчан. Но мне с детства именно таким помнится поворот с ул.Дача Ковалевского на Монастырский переулок, ведущий к Свято-Успенскому монастырю. 
> 
> Вложение 2474497


 По поводу фонтанского адреса  могу дать подсказку. Но сразу скажу, что, возможно, и пальцем в небо. Фото этой улицы сделано в 1926 г. А  мои подсказки - 1909, 1911 и 1912 гг (письма братьев Григория и Ивана Актаровых к племянникам). Понятно, что после революции у семьи мог быть и другой фонтанский адрес, тк дача на лето снималась




Гор.Одесса   16 ст.Пар трамв. дача бывш.Болгарова) Итальянского обществ. для фотографа любителя.......




Здесь: 16 ст парового трамвая, Цыганская улица, дача Итальянск.Благотв. Общества        ЕВБ .........





Одесса   16 ст пар.трамвая   Дача Итальян. Благот. Бывш. Болгарова. кв. 4. фотографу.....

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Не все успел выложить. Исправлюсь


 Помогу  :smileflag:  Если внимательно присмотреться к забору, то за ним видно море. Может быть, это поможет угадать ту улицу, потому что празднуют как раз за на даче забором


4 июля 1926 г.

----------


## brassl

4 800 
работаем дальше  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Помогу  Если внимательно присмотреться к забору, то за ним видно море. Может быть, это поможет угадать ту улицу, потому что празднуют как раз за на даче забором


 Такие заборы были но всему Фонтану, как со стороны дороги, так и со стороны моря. Все пионерские лагеря, дома отдыха, дачи были опоясаны такими заборами.

----------


## victor.odessa

А не Штабной ли это переулок?

Вложение 2475738

----------


## brassl

Фото было как то связано с милицией, завтра найду книгу - подпишу. Но адрес там не был указан

----------


## victor.odessa

> Фото было как то связано с милицией, завтра найду книгу - подпишу. Но адрес там не был указан


 Так хотя бы цитату из книги, всё ж зацепка.

----------


## maksi4ek1

а кто ходил в садик тополек?

----------


## Antique

> А не Штабной ли это переулок?
> 
> Вложение 2475738


  На фото: особняк художника Кузнецова на Лидерсовском бульваре, 3б

----------


## victor.odessa

> На фото: особняк художника Кузнецова на Лидерсовском бульваре, 3б


  Перед особняком художника Кузнецова вроде бы есть ограда? А на фото она отсутствует.

----------


## Jorjic

> Перед особняком художника Кузнецова вроде бы есть ограда? А на фото она отсутствует.


 Фото особняка Кузнецова у меня, к сожалению, нет, а "внутренность" есть.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Фото особняка Кузнецова у меня, к сожалению, нет, а "внутренность" есть.


 А ведь с него И.Репин писал одного из своих казаков на картине "Запорожцы пишут письмо турецкому султану", похож. А ведь Николай кузнецов был не только художником, но и известным в Одессе силачом и атлетом.

Вложение 2476623

----------


## brassl

Сегодня купил книжку и нашел в ней подпись для фото из нашего архива. Так по немногу и информацией к фотографиям обрастем  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Сегодня купил книжку и нашел в ней подпись для фото из нашего архива. Так по немногу и информацией к фотографиям обрастем


 Так ведь было известно, кто водружал знамя 10 апреля 1944 года на балконе оперного театре. Об этом всегда рассказывали Галай и Дмитрий Терентьевич Филатов.

----------


## brassl

Но никто ж не подписал фото в комментах 
А я специально этим не занимался, а сегодня наткнулся в книге и подписал.
Хорошо было б если известную информацию  подписывали в комментариях. Но ...  :smileflag: .
И еще - есть же на руках книги с еще не выложенными видами и фото людей с Одесских ателье наверно ж имеются в коллекциях. Поделитесь пожалуйста, если книги я еще отловлю на Староконке и сканерну, то фото людей в единственном экземпляре. Я договорился с некоторыми продавцами, мне дают сканерить,  кое что подкупаю, но везде ж не успею

----------


## SaMoVar

> а кто ходил в садик тополек?


 Я ходил

----------


## mlch

Обнаружил сегодня на официальном сайте города страничку "Карта памятников Одессы"
С одной стороны - хорошо, что она есть. Но с другой стороны - ошибки и недоработки просто потрясают.  :smileflag: 
Если верить этой карте - на Куликовом поле до сих пор стоит памятник Ленину. А вот памятника "афганцам" в парке Шевченко и в помине нет. 
Но в полный ступор меня ввел комментарий к отметке по адресу Кренкеля 23.
Там написано буквально следующее:



> Пам'ятник В.П.Чкалову
> адрес : бул. Французький, 53 санаторій ім. Чкалова
> эпоха : 1904-1908
> открыт : 1940
> скульптор : Автор – невідомий


 Я понимаю конечно, что ошибка в расположении на километр - это мелочь.  :smileflag:  И определить сейчас автора, возможно, затруднительно.
Но вот то, что памятник, открытый в 1940-году, оказывается относится к эпохе Серебрянного века - это, вне всякого сомнения, открытие, заслуживающее какой-нибудь премии для "особоумных".

----------


## SaMoVar

Я давно находил эту страничку - ляпов и неточностей много. Видимо давно никто не занимался. Не до того - пилят ;-)

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> ...... вне всякого сомнения, открытие, заслуживающее какой-нибудь премии для "особоумных".


 Вот на первый взгляд - это продукт деятельности слабоумных, а если вникнуть в систему уничтожения вообще памятников архитектуры в городе, то как раз кажется, что все это специально так устроено.  Как  в анекдоте про обезьяну (имею ввиду  лиц из управления охраны культурного наследия), помните - "дура, а свою десятку в день имею". Наглядный пример -  изменение списка охраняемых объектов

----------


## Скрытик

Памятник афганцам (камень большой) находится на Крымском бульваре, недалеко от Северного рынка.

----------


## mlch

> Обнаружил сегодня на официальном сайте города страничку "Карта памятников Одессы"
> С одной стороны - хорошо, что она есть. Но с другой стороны - ошибки и недоработки просто потрясают. 
> Если верить этой карте - на Куликовом поле до сих пор стоит памятник Ленину. А вот памятника "афганцам" в парке Шевченко и в помине нет. 
> Но в полный ступор меня ввел комментарий к отметке по адресу Кренкеля 23.
> Там написано буквально следующее:
> 
> Я понимаю конечно, что ошибка в расположении на километр - это мелочь.  И определить сейчас автора, возможно, затруднительно.
> Но вот то, что памятник, открытый в 1940-году, оказывается относится к эпохе Серебрянного века - это, вне всякого сомнения, открытие, заслуживающее какой-нибудь премии для "особоумных".


 Оказалось - не все так просто!
Там есть еще метка "Национальные памятники" Чем она отличается от просто памятников - я понять не смог, поскольку там повторяется часть памятников, но в то же время появились и другие, не упомянутые под первой меткой. А, например, памятник космонавту Добровольскому отмечен почему-то в этом списке двады.
Скложилось впечатление, что кто-то взял каких-то, абсолютно равнодушных, исполнителей и обязал их сделать эти списки. Причем между собой они не общались и даже не подозревали о существовании друг-друга.
В общем - "душераздирающее зрелище" как говаривал незабвенный осли Иа. 
Особенно печально это выглядит, когда начинаешь эту, с позволения сказать, "справочную информацию" сравниваешь с качеством информации из старых справочных изданий.

----------


## Pumik

> Памятник афганцам (камень большой) находится на Крымском бульваре, недалеко от Северного рынка.


 памятник Афганцам - большой солдат-афганец слева от Аллеи Слава в парке Шевченко.

----------


## Скрытик

Значит там еще один.

----------


## Arizonac

Сегодня ехал от Комарова до Толбухина и увидел там монумент прямо возле трамвайных рельс.Это в честь чего?

----------


## maksi4ek1

> Я ходил


  что там с ним щас на яндекс карте не могу найти примерное расположение садика (тополек) нашел но его что то там нет

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Сегодня ехал от Комарова до Толбухина и увидел там монумент прямо возле трамвайных рельс.Это в честь чего?


 Знаю, что это ориентир. Там в домах есть какой-то мемориал.

----------


## Arizonac

> Знаю, что это ориентир. Там в домах есть какой-то мемориал.


 Давно он там стоит ?

----------


## SaMoVar

Это памятник жертвам румын во время оккупации Одессы. Если свернуть в этот въезд можно подъехать к самому памятнику. Там находились печально известные пороховые склады.
Детсад "Тополёк" - Успенская угол Маразлиевская. Адрес по 2гису - Маразлиевская, 60. Там сейчас какая-то спецшкола.

----------


## Richard

> Знаю, что это ориентир. Там в домах есть какой-то мемориал.


 Там 25 тыс. человек живьем сожгли в 41 после того, как Молодцов-Бадаев взорвал штаб на Маразлиевской

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Там 25 тыс. человек живьем сожгли в 41 после того, как Молодцов-Бадаев взорвал штаб на Маразлиевской


 


> Фашистские оккупанты установили в Одессе жестокий террор. После объявленной регистрации мирных граждан города, на третий день оккупации в бывшие пороховые склады, расположенные на Люстдорфской дороге (ныне Черноморская дорога), фашисты начали сгонять толпы мужчин, женщин, стариков, детей. После того как мирными гражданами было заполнено 9 складов, они облили их горючей смесью из шлангов и подожгли. Позже Чрезвычайной Государственной Комиссией были обнаружены останки 22 тысяч погибших людей.


 http://www.tour-odessa.com/nachalo

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## Kamin

Это адрес - Люстдорфская дорога № 27 (там каждый дом имеет свой порядковый номер 1- 5. точно не помню номер последнее дома. И памятные знаки установлены в двух местах - на двух "полянках". Одни построен на средства Израиля и при его отрытии были даже израильские военные. Хотя по имеющимся данным там были сожжены не только евреи, а и много военнопленных и других жителей Одессы.
(Жители это поселка называет его "Шалимовкой" - это фамилия генерала, который руководил застройкой этого места - первоначально это были дома для военных.)

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Там 25 тыс. человек живьем сожгли в 41 после того, как Молодцов-Бадаев взорвал штаб на Маразлиевской


  Их сожгли 19-го, а штаб взорвали 23-го. За это отдельно были расстреляны сотни человек:

"Одесская газета", 26 октября 1941 года.

----------


## Аркадий1946

> Есть такая книжка "Истории с раньшего времени" (если не ошибаюсь). Там много историй.


 Эта книга написана известным одесским писателем и краеведом Ростиславом Александровым. 
Несколько дней тому вышла его новая книга  "Профессор с Дерибасовской". Ее презентация пройдет 7 апреля в 14.00 во Всемирном клубе одесситов  (Маразлиевская угол Базарной)

----------


## Аркадий1946

> Такова суть. Где в городе можно встретить Одесскую речь? Даже на Привозе её уже нет.


 А вот здесь Вы не правы. Нужно только внимательно слушать

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

http://www.scalarchives.com/web/ricerca_risultati.asp?posizione=1&nRisPag=12&pagIn  iziale=1&pagFinale=3&nextPrev=0&prmset=on&ANDOR=an  d&xesearch=odessa&xesearch_ita=odessa&xesearch_fra  =odessa&xesearch_ger=odessa&ricerca_s=odessa&SC_PR  OV=RR&SC_Lang=eng&Sort=9&luce=1
Итальянцы в Одессе 1929 год. Единственное, что можно как то узнать - это гостиницу Лондонская. Фотографии на воде - предположу, что это гидропорт. К сожалению фотографии слишком уж покрыты защитой :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> А вот здесь Вы не правы. Нужно только внимательно слушать


  ну вы даёте, цитируйте пост 4 летней давности...

----------


## brassl

Народ, подскажите кто знает, помогите заполнить пробел в образовании  :smileflag: 
Памятник Екатерине сняли в 1919, в 1920 там уже голова Маркса.
Когда поставили памятник Марксу и чего (когда) снесли?
В каких годах стоял Серп и Молот, а в каких просто пустой постамент? 
Привожу в порядок папку по Екатерининской площади, и немного запутался, что за чем ставить. Заранее спасибо  :smileflag: 

И еще.
Где-то читал что старый памятник Ленину простоял на Куликовом всю оккупацию, не до него было. Нет ли у кого фотографии этого памятника? (или это сказки?)

----------


## mlch

> Народ, подскажите кто знает, помогите заполнить пробел в образовании 
> Памятник Екатерине сняли в 1919, в 1920 там уже голова Маркса.
> Когда поставили памятник Марксу и чего (когда) снесли?
> В каких годах стоял Серп и Молот, а в каких просто пустой постамент? 
> Привожу в порядок папку по Екатерининской площади, и немного запутался, что за чем ставить. Заранее спасибо 
> 
> 
> И еще.
> Где-то читал что старый памятник Ленину простоял на Куликовом всю оккупацию, не до него было. Нет ли у кого фотографии этого памятника? (или это сказки?)


 Там не было памятника Ленину.  Был там старый памятник на братской могиле жертв Январского восстания. Причем примерно на том месте, где в 1960-х поставили Ленина. А новый памятник жертвам восстания сделали ближе к канатной, где он сейчас и стоит.
Так что, как мне кажется, братская могила как раз по центру площади была. Там где потом ставили трибуну и проходили демонстрации.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Где-то читал что старый памятник Ленину простоял на Куликовом всю оккупацию, не до него было. Нет ли у кого фотографии этого памятника? (или это сказки?)


 В 20-е годы на Куликовом поле планировали установить точную копию мавзолея В.И.Ленину, как в Москве на Красной площади. Об этом рассказывал и показывал статьи с фотографиями проекта В.Нетребский, лет так шесть тому назад.

----------


## Kamin

Памятник К.Марксу не сносили. Он сам упал от ветра. И его больше не восстанавливали. так во всяком случае я читал. Вот источник сейчас не вспомню.

----------


## VicTur

> Памятник К.Марксу не сносили. Он сам упал от ветра. И его больше не восстанавливали. так во всяком случае я читал. Вот источник сейчас не вспомню.


 Памятников Марксу было два: бюст и полноростный.

----------


## Виолетта27

Как раз сегодня слышала от одесского историка о том, что "первого" Маркса таки "снесли", уж больно много прилипло голубиного помета к его гипсовой голове.

----------


## brassl

А второго, тот который в полный рост??

----------


## VicTur

> И еще.
> Где-то читал что старый памятник Ленину простоял на Куликовом всю оккупацию, не до него было. Нет ли у кого фотографии этого памятника? (или это сказки?)


 Не знаю, был ли на Куликовом памятник Ленину при оккупации, но в 1965 году его там точно не было. Вот открытка шестьдесят пятого года (фото А. В. Богданова):

----------


## Виолетта27

> А второго, тот который в полный рост??


 Второго снесло ветром)

----------


## brassl

Ничего себе у нас пассаты  :smileflag:  Или он то же был как и первый из гипса?

----------


## Виолетта27

> Ничего себе у нас пассаты  Или он то же был как и первый из гипса?


 Местечко там действительно ветренное) Следующий был уже бетонный)

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Друзья, помогите, это Капелла или Прут?

----------


## OMF

> Друзья, помогите, это Капелла или Прут?


 Капелла

----------


## OMF

> Не знаю, был ли на Куликовом памятник Ленину при оккупации, но в 1965 году его там точно не было. Вот открытка шестьдесят пятого года (фото А. В. Богданова):
> Вложение 2484908


 Памятник открыли в 1967 г. к юбилею революции. Нас выгнали на открытие и я даже попал на экран ТВ.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Отрада. Рыбаки
1956

----------


## victor.odessa

[QUOTE=brassl;19320538
Где-то читал что старый памятник Ленину простоял на Куликовом всю оккупацию, не до него было. Нет ли у кого фотографии этого памятника? (или это сказки?)[/QUOTE]

ЭВРИКА ! brass, а Вы правы.
В статье Куликово поле В.Нетребский пишет, ссылаясь на старожила В.Грача "... на этом же Куликовом поле до войны было небольшое братское кладбище, в центре которого на пьедестале стоял бюст Ленина ... он простоял всю оккупацию..." Первый памятник Ленину, вместе с захоронениями снесли в конце 50-х годов, когда строили здание обкома.

----------


## brassl

Значит у меня склероз не до конца еще работает  :smileflag: 
Вопрос о фото остается открытым. Может у кого есть?

----------


## netslov

Незнаю было ли?

----------


## Sergey_L

Сейчас идёт по "Культуре" фильм с множеством уличных сьёмок в Одессе, 1932года. Название фильма "Изящная жизнь", в интернете есть. Кстати, там ещё сьёмки со строительства Днепрогэса, некоторые панорамы тоже впечатляют.

----------


## VicTur

> Сейчас идёт по "Культуре" фильм с множеством уличных сьёмок в Одессе, 1932года. Название фильма "Изящная жизнь", в интернете есть. Кстати, там ещё сьёмки со строительства Днепрогэса, некоторые панорамы тоже впечатляют.
> Вложение 2487015


 Если не ошибаюсь, это Полицейская (Бунина), 8.

----------


## Kamin

Судно больше похоже на "Капеллу". Это у нее были большие вырезы по борту  и она была шире "Прута" и у "Прута труба выше.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## Jorjic

Это Екатерининская площадь, 7.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Подпишу

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Ну что ж, друзья! Это свершилось! На Яндекс-картах появились панорамные снимки Одессы.

----------


## Maksy

Класс! Центр сняли на 90%, и большую часть молдаванки. Радует  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Да, кое-что из-за деревьев можно увидеть ,только шаг не очень частый. На Приморском бульваре наверное использовали велосипед или фотографировали пешком - там как раз проходила демонстрация.

----------


## Jorjic

> Класс! Центр сняли на 90%, и большую часть молдаванки. Радует


 Жаль только, что выбрали момент, когда очень многие дома в центре были закрыты заборами. 
Попутно обнаружил, что "сшиты" панорамы не очень тщательно. Мое окно размножилось на три секции вместо двух.

----------


## Sergio_Good

> Да, кое-что из-за деревьев можно увидеть ,только шаг не очень частый. На Приморском бульваре наверное использовали велосипед или фотографировали пешком - там как раз проходила демонстрация.


 Пешком! Как проверить? Перемещаемся на участок улицы, освещенный солнцем, с помощью мыши опускаем взгляд на "свою" тень и видим, с чего снимали (с машины, с рук и т.д.).

----------


## Maksy

> Пешком! Как проверить? Перемещаемся на участок улицы, освещенный солнцем, с помощью мыши опускаем взгляд на "свою" тень и видим, с чего снимали (с машины, с рук и т.д.).


 Ага, и после того как увидим свою тень, нас ждёт ещё 6 недель зимы  :smileflag: 
Склеено нотально, в гугле хуже склеевают. Кстати со временем ещё и гугол сфоткает надеюсь.

----------


## brassl

Надо помощь клуба!!!  :smileflag: 
Нашел вот такую рекламу, согласно подписи на Дерибасовской, 2 находилось общество РОПиТ.
Согласно Пилявскому - конторы РОПиТ - Дерибасовская, 4.
Это описка, или конторы были в обоих домах?

----------


## Maksy

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=12307#top_display_m  edia 
Новосельского 89, жаль, что это яндексштука не даёт сделать ссылку

----------


## SaMoVar

На Екатериненской площади ещё памятник центу стоял недолго. ;-)

----------


## SaMoVar

Куликово поле вообще одно большое кладбище. Тюремное/революционное/военное (Гражданская и Отечественная).

----------


## brassl

Нет ли у кого вида дома Ольховского (Новосельского, 89)?

----------


## Antique

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastcom&cat=0&pid=11856&msg  _id=363&page=1#comment363
Болгарская, 18

----------


## Maksy

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastcom&cat=0&pid=11856&msg  _id=363&page=1#comment363
> Болгарская, 18


 только хотел написать,  :smileflag:  папка неопознанного уменьшается. 
тока у меня ошибку выбивает 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=11856#top_display_media

----------


## Скрытик

> Ну что ж, друзья! Это свершилось! На Яндекс-картах появились панорамные снимки Одессы.


 Мое авто на стоянке зафиксировали  :smileflag:  Кстати, весьма недурственное качество.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вернемся природе. Вот бы сейчас на их место !

----------


## Kshisya

Добрый вечер! Если я немного не в тему, прошу меня извинить. Пересматривая старые фото с удивлением обнаружила, разницу в постаментах львов в Горсаду в разное время - смотрите сами:  

 

 

Черно-былые фото  40-х - 50-х годов, цветная выставленна Jorjic в этой теме в прошлом году?! Кстати в санатории Горького у львов вот такие пьедесталы, какие были ранее не знаю, может у кого то есть фото!

----------


## Maksy

Постамент переделали во время реконструкции горсада пару лет назад. Сделали красиво но халтурно

----------


## Kshisya

> Постамент переделали во время реконструкции горсада пару лет назад. Сделали красиво но халтурно


 А в санатории Горького тоже получается меняли постаменты, т. к. они очень похожи на нынешние в Горсаду?!  И тогда может и статуи заменяны?!

----------


## Antique

> только хотел написать,  папка неопознанного уменьшается. 
> тока у меня ошибку выбивает 
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=11856#top_display_media


  Ссылки статические. После того, как фотографию перемещают в другую папку, то ссылка теряет актуальность.

----------


## Kamin

Согласно Списка недвижимых имуществ всего Оесскаго градоначальства за 1897 год - Конторы Р.О.Пар. и Торг. находились -   Дерибасовская № 4 и на ул. Ланжероновской № 5

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

1956 г

----------


## Kshisya

> 1956 г


 Да это Горсад! Постаменты еще старые!

----------


## Kamin

Постаменты под этими фигурами меняли  (ремонтировали) несколько раз. Поэтому и на снимках они разные. Насчет фигур не знаю точно, но так как вырос рядом замены не видел. 
Это как памятник М.С. Воронцову, у него было другое, цементное основание, а сейчас выложили гранитными плитками и цепи поменяли, на тумбах сняли остатки лент, так что после каждого "ремонта" появляется что-то новое.

----------


## brassl

Или исчезает старое  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Согласно Списка недвижимых имуществ всего Оесскаго градоначальства за 1897 год - Конторы Р.О.Пар. и Торг. находились -   Дерибасовская № 4 и на ул. Ланжероновской № 5


 Значит ошибка в рекламе. Или они еще и там были.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Вот, кстати, единственная оставшаяся остановка.

----------


## kravshik

> Вот, кстати, единственная оставшаяся остановка.


 какого года фото ?

для интереса,тут про это ....

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=316454[/QUOTE

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> какого года фото ?


 Не знаю когда фотки для карт Яндекса делались. Скорее всего фото прошлого года, как и Ваше.

----------


## Maksy

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=11161&fullsize=1 или так
http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_043_000.jpg
Успенская угол Ришельевской

----------


## malyutka_e

Вложение 2494117


> Вернемся природе. Вот бы сейчас на их место !


 Кто может сказать, откуда это снято ? Собор еще стоит, значит, годы 20-е. Берег как-то далеко...

----------


## OdGen

Вчерашняя газета "Одесский вестник", отчет управления архитектуры

----------


## Jorjic

> Кто может сказать, откуда это снято ? Собор еще стоит, значит, годы 20-е. Берег как-то далеко...


 Может быть с волнолома? В то время можно было сплавать на лодке.
Хотя шорты и плавки что-то напоминают современное. Или плавки - это фотошоп?

----------


## Sergio_Good

> Может быть с волнолома? В то время можно было сплавать на лодке.
> Хотя шорты и плавки что-то напоминают современное. Или плавки - это фотошоп?


 А где вы видите плавки? По-моему там в Фотошопе просто заретушировали "кое-что"

----------


## Jorjic

> А где вы видите плавки? По-моему там в Фотошопе просто заретушировали "кое-что"


 Да, видимо, так. Но вообще стиль одежды... Да и сделать такое фото в 20-е годы... И книжка в мягкой обложке с красочной (скорее всего) обложкой... И что-то не видно судов с высокими трубами...

----------


## OMF

> Вложение 2494117
> 
> Кто может сказать, откуда это снято ? Собор еще стоит, значит, годы 20-е. Берег как-то далеко...


 Мне кажется, что это кончик Карантинного мола. Слева за кадром - маяк.

----------


## Maksy

http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/00123.jpg

Преображеская угол Пастера

----------


## Jorjic

> http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/00123.jpg
> Преображеская угол Пастера


 А что же это за здание? Что-то я не могу понять.

----------


## Maksy

там где театральные кассы

----------


## Jorjic

> там где театральные кассы


 Чтой-то я сомневаюсь... Завтра попробую сравнить.
А какого года фото известно?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мне кажется, что это кончик Карантинного мола. Слева за кадром - маяк.


 Нет, берег слишком далеко.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да, видимо, так. Но вообще стиль одежды... Да и сделать такое фото в 20-е годы... И книжка в мягкой обложке с красочной (скорее всего) обложкой... И что-то не видно судов с высокими трубами...


 Никакого Фотошопа, а Собор еще стоит. А "это место" на фотографии поцарапано. А книжка черно-белая.

----------


## OMF

> Нет, берег слишком далеко.


 Но в этом ракурсе никаких других искусственных сооружений нет и не было.

----------


## Jorjic

> Никакого Фотошопа, а Собор еще стоит. А "это место" на фотографии поцарапано. А книжка черно-белая.


 Ну, это тоже своего рода фотошоп. 
Про черно-белую книжку - согласен, хотя и небесспорно. А про Собор - может УЖЕ стоит? Да и одежда какая-то больно современная. Да и позировать ню в 20-е годы в таких экзотических условиях, туда еще камеру надо припереть. Какая-то уж очень искусственная конструкция. Конечно, это всего лишь мое мнение.

----------


## Jorjic

> Нет, берег слишком далеко.


 Игры с фокусным расстоянием довольно сложные (для меня во всяком случае).

----------


## malyutka_e

Эта фотография появилась у меня лет 20 назад. Отсюда и выводы.

----------


## Kamin

Посмотрите внимательно на форму форштевня судна носом на колокольню Преображенского собора. В 20-30 годы архитектура судов была другая. Форштевень шел почти под углом 90 градусов к килю.  Похоже снимок сделан в годы после восстановления колокольни.

----------


## Jorjic

> Эта фотография появилась у меня лет 20 назад. Отсюда и выводы.


 Да, это серьезный довод! Тут не поспоришь.
И все же думаю, что это волнолом, прикрывающий или Практическую или Нефтяную гавань.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А что же это за здание? Что-то я не могу понять.


 На мой взгляд, это действительно театральные кассы. Я помню, что в начале 70-х годов трамвайные рельсы проходили ближе к тротуару. На данном фото проводят работы по переносу трамвайных путей к центру улицы. Именно в это время на улицах города появились первые чехословацкие трамвайчики.

----------


## OMF

На Преображенской рельсы всегда лежали одинаково по центру и никуда не переносились. Судя по "механизации" процесса, это 50-е - в 60-70 в центре была только реконструкция Преображенской, но машинами, а не тачками. Так что это может быть перешивка 5, 28 или 21-го маршрута.

----------


## victor.odessa

> На Преображенской рельсы всегда лежали одинаково по центру и никуда не переносились. Судя по "механизации" процесса, это 50-е - в 60-70 в центре была только реконструкция Преображенской, но машинами, а не тачками. Так что это может быть перешивка 5, 28 или 21-го маршрута.


 Я останусь при своём мнении.

----------


## Maksy

> Вложение 2494117
> 
> Кто может сказать, откуда это снято ? Собор еще стоит, значит, годы 20-е. Берег как-то далеко...


 Снято точно давно, иначе в кадр попали бы 3 дома с бульвара Жванецкого. Я попробовал в гуглоземле место определить, но с определённой погрешностью подходят все 3 мола.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Кто располагает информацией, что находилось в здании по адресу Алексеевская площадь, 19 в середине прошлого века?? Сейчас там проживают служащие Свято-Алексеевского храма, а в 70-80х годах XX века в нем располагалась детская поликлиника Одесской ж.д.

----------


## brassl

Нет ли у кого вот такого вида в хорошем качестве?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_043_000.jpg
я думаю - Maksy прав.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)



----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Чтой-то я сомневаюсь... Завтра попробую сравнить.
> А какого года фото известно?


 
http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_00123.jpg
получается, фото сделано до строительства Пассажа ? или как ?

----------


## Jorjic

> http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_00123.jpg


 Уже не сомневаюсь, я таки был неправ.

----------


## exse

*"Узок круг этих революционеров . Страшно далеки они от народа".*

Это я про всех, кто активен в этой теме.

По дебилизору сегодня был сюжет как наша мэрия поздравила одесситов с днем освобождения города - разместили на трамвайных остановках плакаты в т.ч. с фотографией румынов лежащих на Приморском, после того как те вошли в  Одессу в 41-ом. Фото достаточно распространенное и, наверняка, есть на сайте у brassl. 

Это каким же одноклеточным нужно быть, чтоб влепить к поздравительный коллаж первые попавшиеся фото?! Ведь есть же в свободном доступе у brassl фото водружения знамени на оперном 10 апреля. Изгадили святое дело.

----------


## Antique

> http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_043_000.jpg
> я думаю - Maksy прав.


 Так где это?

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Успенская/Ришельевская

----------


## Maksy

Напомню, что на сайте  maps.yandex.ru  появились панорамные фотографии большей части одесских улиц. Это в свою очередь ускоряет опознание.

----------


## Лакедемон

> *"Узок круг этих революционеров . Страшно далеки они от народа".*
> 
> Это я про всех, кто активен в этой теме.
> 
> По дебилизору сегодня был сюжет как наша мэрия поздравила одесситов с днем освобождения города - разместили на трамвайных остановках плакаты в т.ч. с фотографией румынов лежащих на Приморском, после того как те вошли в  Одессу в 41-ом. Фото достаточно распространенное и, наверняка, есть на сайте у brassl. 
> 
> Это каким же одноклеточным нужно быть, чтоб влепить к поздравительный коллаж первые попавшиеся фото?! Ведь есть же в свободном доступе у brassl фото водружения знамени на оперном 10 апреля. Изгадили святое дело.


  вспомнились поздравления ветеранам   РФ с атакующим  "Тигром" или немецким кораблём. "Дизайнерам" они показались симпатичнее советских


http://newsru.com/russia/22feb2006/rekk.html

----------


## malyutka_e

Это к чему? Передача идет до сих пор. Немецкая фирма фирма Томас их спонсор, поэтому они рекламируют свою продукцию. Что в этом особенного? У меня такой пылесос. Работает отлично, потому, что сделано в Германии. Что-то я ничего не слышал про украинские пылесосы.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот укрупненный кусок того фото на волноломе. Никаких форштевней там не видно. Это обман зрения. Зато есть ориентиры, по которым можно вычислить место съемки.

----------


## Kamin

Да действительно тени ввели меня в заблуждение. Хотя очень напоминает черный корпус судна носом на юг. А точка съемки это волнолом напротив маяка по моему.

----------


## VicTur

> Детсад "Тополёк" - Успенская угол Маразлиевская. Адрес по 2гису - Маразлиевская, 60. Там сейчас какая-то спецшкола.


 Там сейчас еврейская школа. Здесь я когда-то выкладывал подборку фотографий с этого адреса.

----------


## Ludmilaya

здравствуйте!
хотелось бы спросить у знающих историю нашего города людей.
подскажите популярную литературу по истории Одессы, не слишком громоздкую.
 к стыду своему мало знаю об истории родного края, растет дочь и очень хочется рассказывать ей интересное о городе..
спасибо!

----------


## VicTur

> здравствуйте!
> хотелось бы спросить у знающих историю нашего города людей.
> подскажите популярную литературу по истории Одессы, не слишком громоздкую.
>  к стыду своему мало знаю об истории родного края, растет дочь и очень хочется рассказывать ей интересное о городе..
> спасибо!


 Навскидку вспоминаются Губарь и Ростислав Александров.
Есть, конечно, ещё и Нетребский, но он сложнее воспринимается из-за тяжеловесного слога.

----------


## OdGen

> *"Узок круг этих революционеров . Страшно далеки они от народа".*
> 
> Это я про всех, кто активен в этой теме.
> 
> По дебилизору сегодня был сюжет как наша мэрия поздравила одесситов с днем освобождения города - разместили на трамвайных остановках плакаты в т.ч. с фотографией румынов лежащих на Приморском, после того как те вошли в  Одессу в 41-ом. Фото достаточно распространенное и, наверняка, есть на сайте у brassl. 
> 
> Это каким же одноклеточным нужно быть, чтоб влепить к поздравительный коллаж первые попавшиеся фото?! Ведь есть же в свободном доступе у brassl фото водружения знамени на оперном 10 апреля. Изгадили святое дело.


 Достаточно постоять утром возле здания горсовета полчасика и посмотреть на толпу мальчиков и девочек, идущих на работу, что понять, насколько Вы правы. Относительно тупизма вспоминается ситуация с перезахоронением Светлейших князя и княгини Воронцовых осенью 2005 года. Никто и не думал ставить в известность о эксгумации, экспертизе и перезахоронении его прямого потомка, князя Воронцова-Дашкова. Его е-мейл я нашел за пару минут в интернете. Оказалось, что он преподает русский язык в Америке, бывал ранее в Одессе, и за более, чем полгода его никто и не подумал уведомить. А за неделю (!) до перезахоронения вдруг проснулись, и взяв е-мейл, отправили письмо-приглашение. В результате он не приехал, прислал обращение, которое зачитывали в микрофон перед Собором, в начале церемонии.

----------


## OdGen

Вот кстати, про принятие нового герба Одессы
http://atv.odessa.ua/programs/15/spori_o_simvolike_odessi_4849.html

----------


## OdGen

> Напомню, что на сайте  maps.yandex.ru  появились панорамные фотографии большей части одесских улиц. Это в свою очередь ускоряет опознание.


 "Остановись, мгновение!" Улица Литературная на maps.yandex.ru  :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

> "Остановись, мгновение!" Улица Литературная на maps.yandex.ru


 в Донецке круче :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

> Там сейчас еврейская школа. Здесь я когда-то выкладывал подборку фотографий с этого адреса.


 Любил я эту мозаику)) Садик любил сильно. Гуляли в детском секторе парка Шевченко. Эх, детство...

----------


## OdGen

> в Донецке круче


 Не могу не согласиться  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Любил я эту мозаику)) Садик любил сильно. Гуляли в детском секторе парка Шевченко. Эх, детство...


 И мы в этот парк ходили с садиком гулять, только из переулка Нахимова.

----------


## Пушкин

> Любил я эту мозаику)) Садик любил сильно. Гуляли в детском секторе парка Шевченко. Эх, детство...


  Мой садик " Тополёк" :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> здравствуйте!
> хотелось бы спросить у знающих историю нашего города людей.
> подскажите популярную литературу по истории Одессы, не слишком громоздкую.
>  к стыду своему мало знаю об истории родного края, растет дочь и очень хочется рассказывать ей интересное о городе..
> спасибо!


 Ещё неплохая книга:  Г. А. Степаненко. - Одесса ХІХ век, К. : ООО "3 Медиа", 2004  ISBN 966-962521-1-6

 А так монументальной работы по истории Одессы не встречалось. Как пример таких книг - История Харькова, коллектив авторов - История Львова. Хотя по Одессе была книга Патриция Херлихи - Одесса. История 1794-1914, но я вроде бы не видел её на прилавках.

----------


## malyutka_e

> *"Узок круг этих революционеров . Страшно далеки они от народа".*
> 
> Это я про всех, кто активен в этой теме.
> 
> По дебилизору сегодня был сюжет как наша мэрия поздравила одесситов с днем освобождения города - разместили на трамвайных остановках плакаты в т.ч. с фотографией румынов лежащих на Приморском, после того как те вошли в  Одессу в 41-ом. Фото достаточно распространенное и, наверняка, есть на сайте у brassl. 
> 
> Это каким же одноклеточным нужно быть, чтоб влепить к поздравительный коллаж первые попавшиеся фото?! Ведь есть же в свободном доступе у brassl фото водружения знамени на оперном 10 апреля. Изгадили святое дело.


 Надо бы сделать фото на память об освобождении Одессы румынами 10 апреля 1944 года. Потом скажут, что этого не было, а в галерее бы осталось. Если, конечно, уже не поздно...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Навскидку вспоминаются Губарь и Ростислав Александров.
> Есть, конечно, ещё и Нетребский, но он сложнее воспринимается из-за тяжеловесного слога.


  Как раз Губаря читать тяжело из-за его длиннющих витиеватых предложений. А у Нетребского слог легкий и написано с юмором.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## Antique

> А у Нетребского слог легкий и написано с юмором.


 Поначалу было тяжело читать Нетребского, не всегда понятно, что он имел ввиду ,но с течением времени можно привыкнуть.

----------


## victor.odessa

> здравствуйте!
> подскажите популярную литературу по истории Одессы, не слишком громоздкую, растет дочь и очень хочется рассказывать ей интересное о городе..
> спасибо!


 То, что посоветовали ребята, это хорошо почитать Вам. А ребёнку дайте почитать А.С.Пушкина Евгения Онегина "Я жил тогда в Одессе пыльной..," Станюковича "Морские рассказы", Катаева, Олешу, сходите с ребёнком в музеи. А гуляя по улицам города рассказывайте о них то, что Вы прочитали сами.

----------


## Скрытик

Взгляд на оккупацию Одессы с другой стороны:
http://baza.md/index.php?newsid=632

----------


## Trs

> Хотя по Одессе была книга Патриция Херлихи - Одесса. История 1794-1914, но я вроде бы не видел её на прилавках.


 У меня она есть, Оптимум издал.

----------


## Antique

> У меня она есть, Оптимум издал.


 А, давно покупали?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Взгляд на оккупацию Одессы с другой стороны:
> http://baza.md/index.php?newsid=632


 _Первые 5 дней пребывания румын в Одессе были довольно спокойными._ 
Ну да, про артиллерийские склады автор скромно умолчал.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Может кому-то будет интересно. Здесь я выкладываю любопытные заметки из "Одесской газеты" периода оккупации.

----------


## Trs

Издана в 2007, купил я её в 2009 году, если не ошибаюсь, на Бунина, 33.

----------


## Shipshin

> А, давно покупали?


 Эта книга еще недавно была замечена как на Книжке, так и на лотках Оптимума.

----------


## Elena_odessa

Есть времена, о которых хочется вспоминать и наоборот...

----------


## Maksy

> Взгляд на оккупацию Одессы с другой стороны:
> http://baza.md/index.php?newsid=632


 Всё имеет 2 стороны, и у каждого своя правда. Представьте что написано в монгольских учебниках, про период который у нас называется монголо-татарское иго  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Ну я не абсолютизирую написанное в этой статье. Тем более что слышал рассказы человека, которого уже нет в живых уже, он тогда был пацаном и рассказывал нам ка простреливали улицу Толстого с площади из пулеметов. Просто нужно знать разные мнения, мы уже догадываемся что не все что показывали в кино правда...

----------


## VicTur

> Взгляд на оккупацию Одессы с другой стороны:
> http://baza.md/index.php?newsid=632


 Это никакой не взгляд с другой стороны. Это обычная тенденциозная журналистская поделка, утверждающая, что белое — это чёрное, а чёрное — это белое. Такие утверждения характеризуют в первую очередь их авторов, а не сам предмет разговора.

----------


## brassl

4 900  :smileflag:

----------


## Sergio_Good

> Любил я эту мозаику)) Садик любил сильно. Гуляли в детском секторе парка Шевченко. Эх, детство...


 И я из этого садика "Тополек". Даже помню своих воспитательниц - Галина Алексеевна и Инна Сергеевна.

----------


## Sergio_Good

> То, что посоветовали ребята, это хорошо почитать Вам. А ребёнку дайте почитать А.С.Пушкина Евгения Онегина "Я жил тогда в Одессе пыльной..," Станюковича "Морские рассказы", Катаева, Олешу, сходите с ребёнком в музеи. А гуляя по улицам города рассказывайте о них то, что Вы прочитали сами.


 А что бы Вы посоветовали из легких книжек наподобие "Улицы рассказывают"?

----------


## Sergey_L

У меня уже давно есть сомнения по поводу вот таких фото или кадров. Вроде бы это совсем не Одесса, а Севастополь. Где-то в хронике об этом говорит голос за кадром. Скорей всего это было в одной из серий "Неизвестной войны" с комментариями В. Ланового.

----------


## brassl

Может быть, надо будет сверить.

----------


## exse

> У меня уже давно есть сомнения по поводу вот таких фото или кадров. Вроде бы это совсем не Одесса, а Севастополь. Где-то в хронике об этом говорит голос за кадром. Скорей всего это было в одной из серий "Неизвестной войны" с комментариями В. Ланового.
> Вложение 2508754


 Может быть Севастополь, но и Одессу нельзя исключать:

_"22 августа 1941 года отряд кораблей в составе крейсера «Красный Крым», эсминцев «Фрунзе» и «Дзержинский» прибыли на помощь осаждённой Одессе. Корабли доставили в Одессу пополнение, состоящее из 1-ого отряда моряков-добровольцев в количестве 600 человек и 2-ого отряда моряков-добровольцев в количестве 700 человек."
_

----------


## brassl

Да и текст в фильме могли наложить на более подходящий видеоряд. Жаль убирать фото.

----------


## Good++++

> Да и текст в фильме могли наложить на более подходящий видеоряд. Жаль убирать фото.


 А ты создай папку "Жаль, что не Одесса"  :smileflag:

----------


## exse

> Да и текст в фильме могли наложить на более подходящий видеоряд. Жаль убирать фото.


 А что уже доказано, что это не Одесса? Добровольцы с "Красного Крыма" были в Одессе. Поставить знак вопроса и оставить фото до выяснения.

----------


## brassl

> А ты создай папку "Жаль, что не Одесса"


 Шутку юмора понял  :smileflag:  Присылай фото для папки  :smileflag:

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Это никакой не взгляд с другой стороны. Это обычная тенденциозная журналистская поделка, утверждающая, что белое — это чёрное, а чёрное — это белое. Такие утверждения характеризуют в первую очередь их авторов, а не сам предмет разговора.


 Где-же найти правду!?
Например по эвакуации,то что мне рассказывали те кто таки находился в то время в Одессе-правда.Взятки брали что бы попасть на пароход,практически не прячась.Наверное правда,как говорится,где-то посередине.Пропагандистская машина Советов, после войны,подчистила документы так,что и там правды нет в абсолюте.

----------


## mlch

> Где-же найти правду!?
> Например по эвакуации,то что мне рассказывали те кто таки находился в то время в Одессе-правда.Взятки брали что бы попасть на пароход,практически не прячась.Наверное правда,как говорится,где-то посередине.Пропагандистская машина Советов, после войны,подчистила документы так,что и там правды нет в абсолюте.


 А абсолютной правды не существует.
И это относится к любому моменту истории. Какой не копни. Не бывает асолютной правды и абсолютной лжи. Они у каждого свои. Так же, как не бывает абсолютных добра и зла.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, вопрос.
Если я правильно помню, то это фото когда-то при обсуждении на форуме не опознали как Одесский порт, или я что то напутал? Во всяком случае из нашего архива я его вроде убрал

----------


## arkoh

brassl,

По поводу фото в Вашем альбоме в рубрике "Место нахождения не знаю. Подскажите" файл 6/48.

Думаю это Греческая пл. , дом наверное тот , что был до войны, где потом построили р-н "Киев". Фото этой трамвайной  станции недавно выложил Jorjic.

(Хотел оставить этот комментарий под фото, но не сообразил как там это сделать)

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Где-же найти правду!?
> Например по эвакуации,то что мне рассказывали те кто таки находился в то время в Одессе-правда.Взятки брали что бы попасть на пароход,практически не прячась.Наверное правда,как говорится,где-то посередине.Пропагандистская машина Советов, после войны,подчистила документы так,что и там правды нет в абсолюте.


  Вот именно, что правда находится всегда ровно посередине. А статья плохая не из-за перекручивания фактов. Факты как раз очень правдоподобные. А из-за недосказанности. Да, в городе было изобилие продуктов. Но со средней зарплатой 3-4 марки в день, большинство одесситов могли только смотреть на нее. Да, в городе в короткие сроки была восстановлена промышленность. Но работала она в первую очередь не на жителей города, а на румынских солдат, гниющих в окопах под Сталинградом. Главной задачей румынской администрации было выжимание всех полезных соков с захваченной территории. Хотя благотворительные столовые для малоимущих действительно существовали. Но в статье скромно умалчивается и про евреев и про артиллерийские склады, потому что эта информация не укладывается в общий формат отбеливания ануса.
За тысячу лет человеческий мозг почти не изменился. Всегда были герои и предатели. И если героев чтят и помнят, называют в их честь улицы, то о предателях стараются лишний раз не вспоминать.

----------


## Суперкволик

может у кого-то есть информация по Куяльнику??? интересует не главный корпус, а церковь и с ней рядом одноэтажное здание...вот что-то про них

----------


## kravshik

> может у кого-то есть информация по Куяльнику??? интересует не главный корпус, а церковь и с ней рядом одноэтажное здание...вот что-то про них


 есть информация,даже и здесь было или в наших похожих темах,найдется расскажем или будет ссылка на темку,чтобы не повторяться.......

----------


## exse

Да уж... (С)

Видимо, это заразно. ТРК "Академия" прокрутила под Утесова поздравление "Спасибо за Одессу - Сергей Кивалов" в видеоряде *тот же снимок с румынами, лежащими на Приморском бульваре в 41-ом*. Знал бы Кивалов кого он благодарит...

----------


## victor.odessa

> А что бы Вы посоветовали из легких книжек наподобие "Улицы рассказывают"?


 Лучше прочитайте книгу Доротеи Атлас "Старая Одесса, её друзья и недруги". Читается свободно и легко. Написана с большой любовью к простым гражданам и отцам города.

----------


## Antique

> У меня уже давно есть сомнения по поводу вот таких фото или кадров. Вроде бы это совсем не Одесса, а Севастополь. Где-то в хронике об этом говорит голос за кадром. Скорей всего это было в одной из серий "Неизвестной войны" с комментариями В. Ланового.
> Вложение 2508754


 Очень высока вероятность того, что это Лазаревские казармы. Очень похожая планировка и совершенно также окна третьего этажа меньше и находятся в некотором отдалении, ризалит совпадает. Вероятно матросы по плацу маршируют.

----------


## victor.odessa

> может у кого-то есть информация по Куяльнику??? интересует не главный корпус, а церковь и с ней рядом одноэтажное здание...вот что-то про них


 В 1889 г. была освящена церковь во имя Великомученика Пантелеймона по проекту епархиального архитектора А.Тодорова. При храме приходская школа, куда давший деньги на постройку комплекса меценат Г.Г.Маразли пригласил В.Нежданова, отца великой певицы.

----------


## Antique

> В 1889 г. была освящена церковь во имя Великомученика Пантелеймона по проекту епархиального архитектора А.Тодорова. При храме приходская школа, куда давший деньги на постройку комплекса меценат Г.Г.Маразли пригласил В.Нежданова, отца великой певицы.


 Я в общем то тоже так думаю, но была ещё версия, что это лечебница для бедных.

----------


## Pumik

> Я в общем то тоже так думаю, но была ещё версия, что это лечебница для бедных.


 лечебница для бедных через 5 метров от храма,я выкладывала фотографии.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Но в статье скромно умалчивается и про евреев и про артиллерийские склады, потому что эта информация не укладывается в общий формат отбеливания ануса.
> .


 в советской истории тоже умалчивается об очень многих вещах, в частности об этнических чистках. И где тут анус и какого он цвета?

----------


## Good++++

Я правильно определил место съёмки?

к/ф "Изящная жизнь" / карты Яндекс

----------


## LORDIK

> Всё имеет 2 стороны, и у каждого своя правда. Представьте что написано в монгольских учебниках, про период который у нас называется монголо-татарское иго


 Правда только одна - это ФАКТЫ!!!.. а вот сторон толкования этих фактов - много.. но факты остаюся фактами..

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Я правильно определил место съёмки?
> 
> к/ф "Изящная жизнь" / карты Яндекс


 Уверен, что правильно.

----------


## exse

Помнится обсуждали здесь Аллею Славы и место захоронения румын, погибших при взрыве на Маразлиевской. Вот еще вариант:

*"Перед разрушенным зданием, в Александровском саду, румыны оборудовали мемориальное кладбище, которое в 1944 году забрали с собой."*

(http://baza.md/index.php?newsid=632)

----------


## mlch

> Правда только одна - это ФАКТЫ!!!.. а вот сторон толкования этих фактов - много.. но факты остаюся фактами..


 Факты бывают разными. И по разному донесенные до людей. В зависимости от того, как они будут изложены, слушатели или читатели будут относится к ним по разному. Порой - диаметрально противоположно. Так что факты - это тоже не всегда правда, как это ни странно звучит.  :smileflag:

----------


## Миша КемпFF

_В тему о плакатах ко дню освобождения Одессы!_

*В Одессе накануне Дня освобождения появились плакаты с союзниками фашистов*
http://korrespondent.net/ukraine/eve...kami-fashistov




> Накануне Дня освобождения Одессы от фашистских захватчиков, который отмечается 10 апреля, в городе появились поздравительные лайтбоксы вдоль главных магистралей, на которых оказались рядом фотографии советских танкистов и солдат румынской армии (во время Второй мировой войны Румыния была союзницей гитлеровской Германии).

----------


## Sergey_L

Дорогие земляки, форумчане! Поздравляю всех с Праздником!!!

На последней, военные фотокорреспонденты освобожденной Одессы. Автор снимка Ландер О.А. Нашел имена двоих. Д.Бальтерманц и М.Редькин

----------


## brassl

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЯ ОДЕССЫ!

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Дорогие земляки, форумчане! Поздравляю всех с Праздником!!!
> Вложение 2512662


 Я считаю, что на первом фото знамя водружают на фасаде Нового базара.

----------


## Trs

Просоединяюсь. С праздником!

----------


## exse

Надеялся, а, вдруг, я ошибся и ТРК "Академия" не прокололась (нравится аналитика Селиванова вот и обобщил на всю ТРК). Но,нет! Те же румыны в 41-ом, что и в лайтбоксах на остановках.  Подставили таки Кивалова:

 

Очень хотелось бы "авторов в студию",  посмотреть на этих "прохфессионалов", которые берутся за любую работу - от рекламы прокладок до поздравлений к памятным датам.

----------


## Pumik

Вот как раз поздравляла бабушку,она вспоминает, что с раннего утра еще были слышны перестрелки,детками они прятались в подвале ,в часов 8 утра по Преображенской пошли первые солдаты, замученные, грязные с плащ палатками. На Новый базаре уже был флаг, на доме Руссова поднимали. Было тепло, женщины выбегали в платьицах и приветствовали солдат. Для 8 летних одесситов этой был самый счастливый день, думаю, что он таким и остался для всех поколений. 
С Праздником Одесситы!

----------


## Kamin

Дорогие ОДЕССИТЫ! С самым замечательным для нас всех праздником  - Днем освобождения Одессы. Пусть живет в нашей памяти, памяти наших детей и внуков этот славный день. Здоровья, бодрости и сил для сохранения истории нашего единственного в мире города.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Надеялся, а, вдруг, я ошибся и ТРК "Академия" не прокололась (нравится аналитика Селиванова вот и обобщил на всю ТРК).


 
как по мне, Селиванов больше похож на городского сумасшедшего с минутными прояснениями сознания. Его сепаратистские бредни о новоросии просто смешны



> Очень хотелось бы "авторов в студию",  посмотреть на этих "прохфессионалов", которые берутся за любую работу - от рекламы прокладок до поздравлений к памятным датам.


 судя по этому, изображение румын было изначально задумано:



> Однако, по ее словам, Костусев проигнорировал требование, заявив, что депутаты фракции Фронт змін "ищут проблемы там, где их нет".
> 
> В свою очередь, начальник управления рекламы Лилия Рогачко сказала, что фотография на постере - исторический факт. "Мы просто напоминаем одесситам о тех событиях, которые помогли Одессе стать городом-героем", - заявила она.


 Может мы имеем дело с глубого законспирированными румынскими политиками , а ПР правильно расшифровывается Партия Румынии ?

----------


## anesthesia

((((

----------


## VicTur

Поздравляю всех с праздником!

----------


## Antique

> Может мы имеем дело с глубого законспирированными румынскими политиками , а ПР правильно расшифровывается Партия Румынии ?


 Попытался значит Костусев выкрутиться, это было бессмысленной попыткой.




> лечебница для бедных через 5 метров от храма,я выкладывала фотографии.


 Я про это здание и говорю. То что во дворе больше похоже на дом священника.

----------


## Shipshin

С праздником ВСЕХ.

----------


## brassl

Подскажите пожалуйста, кто знает Это Одесский порт?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Кроме дня освобождения Одессы, 157 лет назад произошло еще одно примечетельное событие в военной истории Одессы - бой батареи Щеголева с британскими кораблями.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> в советской истории тоже умалчивается об очень многих вещах, в частности об этнических чистках. И где тут анус и какого он цвета?


  Так и советская пропаганда мало чем отличалась от румынской. Нужно детально изучить обе точки зрения, а потом провести линию ровно посередине. Там и будет информация, наиболее приближенная к истине.




> судя по этому, изображение румын было изначально задумано:


 Та я вас умоляю, это просто попытка делать хорошую мину при плохой игре. 

Скорее всего поручили девушке-дизайнеру, которая не может даже танк от самолета отличить, срочно нарисовать поздравительные плакаты. По запросу в гугле "Одесса, война" она нашла картинки, и впендюрила первые попавшиеся, наибольшего разрешения. Вот и все. А из этого регулярно чуть ли не тщательно спланированную диверсию раздувают.

----------


## Otrokar

> Кроме дня освобождения Одессы, 157 лет назад произошло еще одно примечетельное событие в военной истории Одессы - бой батареи Щеголева с британскими кораблями.


 Но это было 10 апреля *по старому стилю*. Кстати - Страстная Суббота, что тоже воспринималось тогда как "знак свыше"

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Картинка из газеты "Большевистское знамя", 1944 года. 
Интересно, это реальный проект, или фантазия штатного художника газеты.

----------


## Пушкин

С Днём освобождения Одессы!

----------


## mlch

Всех - с праздником!
В качестве подарка - несколько фото со вчерашнего парада на бульваре и Ришельевской.

----------


## SaMoVar

Всех с праздником! Сегодня на реконструкции был - просто замечательное зрелище выдали! Жаль, было мало ветеранов. Все в полном восторге. Организаторам - огромное спасибо!
PS Жаль, что погода подкачала, но потом исправилась.

----------


## Black_Rabbit

Никто из одессоведов случайно не знает, что размещалось в здании бывшей семинарии /сельхозинститута/ по ул. Канатной, 99  во время оккупации Одессы?.. а то недавно разговаривал с работающим там человеком, он меня уверял, что там размещалась румынская тайная полиция Сигуранца, даже показал мрачный подвал, где якобы содержались заключенные.. но вчера нашел статью, что сигуранца находилась по другому адресу: Пушкинская, 27..  по Канатной никакой информации в сети нет..

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## velen

Нашел дома фотографию.

----------


## Pumik

> Я про это здание и говорю. То что во дворе больше похоже на дом священника.


 поговорили)))
лечебница для бедных.

----------


## velen

" Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять" Интересная тема , за день прочитал на одном дыхании,на работе.Есть еще фото Одессы 80-х годов .И бабущкиных 40-х .Но бабушки   больше воспоминаний .Вчера расспрашивал , помнит ли она 10 апреля 1944 , помнит еще как , немцы по Тираспольской уходили .

----------


## Trs

А сможете отсканировать фото? Думаю, все посетители темы будут благодарны.

----------


## velen

Сделаю конечно.

----------


## Скрытик

> Сделаю конечно.


  Хотите оставить след на OdessaStory.info - пишите  :smileflag:

----------


## velen



----------


## mlch

> " Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять" Интересная тема , за день прочитал на одном дыхании,на работе.


 Где бы мне найти такую работу, чтобы за день пятьсот страниц форума прочитать можно было?  :smileflag:

----------


## Sergey_L

По весне праздники следуют один за другим. )) А сегодня к тому же юбилей! С Днём Космотнавтики!!!

1922г. Одесса. С.П.Королёв в годы учёбы в строительной школе. (grandt.ru)
А вот наши знаменитые корабли радиоподдержки. (Будучи маленьким и глядя на них, когда они стояли в порту, я думал, что прямо с них стартуют в космос корабли)

1986г. Ильичёвск. (carabaas.livejournal.com)

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## zucila

> И не только фасадов, но и дворов по мере возможности. 
> И начинать нужно с Молдаванки, как только закончится кризис ее снесут бульдозеры  Я видел генплан...


 Я тоже видел. Похоже, кранты. Надо каждому начинать снимать любимый город. У меня есть архив снимков с Богдана Хмельницкого, Прохоровской, Степовой...

----------


## SaMoVar

Написали много за Лузановку - вспомнилось, что на перекрёстке у Молодой Гвардии какое-то время стоял памятник. Сохранились ли фотографии?
Вроде бы это памятник Добровольскому был (не тот, что сейчас есть).

----------


## Скрытик

> Я тоже видел. Похоже, кранты. Надо каждому начинать снимать любимый город. У меня есть архив снимков с Богдана Хмельницкого, Прохоровской, Степовой...


  Подключайтесь к нашему архиву на ОдессаСтори.

----------


## Пушкин

> Написали много за Лузановку - вспомнилось, что на перекрёстке у Молодой Гвардии какое-то время стоял памятник. Сохранились ли фотографии?
> Вроде бы это памятник Добровольскому был (не тот, что сейчас есть).


  Видел фото, там с двух сторон дороги постаменты стояли...

----------


## Пушкин

> Я тоже видел. Похоже, кранты. Надо каждому начинать снимать любимый город. У меня есть архив снимков с Богдана Хмельницкого, Прохоровской, Степовой...


 И уже снимаем, недельки через две у меня пройдет фотовыставка - "Эркер, балкон и виноград" весь материал  потом отправлю на одессастори, далее жду лета что бы до снимать "Одесские дворики" и далее ещё есть много задумок...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Написали много за Лузановку - вспомнилось, что на перекрёстке у Молодой Гвардии какое-то время стоял памятник. Сохранились ли фотографии?
> Вроде бы это памятник Добровольскому был (не тот, что сейчас есть).


 Между пр.Добровольского и Южной дорогой, там где цветник, стояло подобие памятнику (несколько вместе сваренных труб разной высоты). Демонтировали примерно лет 10 т.н.

----------


## Лысый0

> Видел фото, там с двух сторон дороги постаменты стояли...


 Да нет! Это два столба примерно там, где сейчас трамвайная линия, по обеим сторонам начала Николаевской дороги...
А Добровольскому памятник был (поганяла Иисусик, Христосик) в треугольнике между началами Днепропетровской и Добровольского.

----------


## mlch

По инициативе уважаемого* Kamin* в Odessastory открылся раздел "Одесская филателия, филокартистика, фалеристика", в который перемещен существовавший ранее раздел "Открытки" и сделано несколько новых альбомов. Добро пожаловать с дополнениями.
Для начала там уже есть несколько вот таких конвертов со спецгашениями.

----------


## brassl

Ух ты! Класс! Расширяемся. Это хорошо. Хорошо когда все в одном месте.

----------


## VicTur

Кстати, и у этой темы своеобразный юбилей — пятисотая страница. Всех поздравляю!

----------


## Скрытик

А у Брассл на днях будет 5000 изображений  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## velen



----------


## OdGen

> По инициативе уважаемого* Kamin* в Odessastory открылся раздел "Одесская филателия, филокартистика, фалеристика", в который перемещен существовавший ранее раздел "Открытки" и сделано несколько новых альбомов. Добро пожаловать с дополнениями.
> Для начала там уже есть несколько вот таких конвертов со спецгашениями.


 *Здорово!*  У меня подобные экземпляры есть в коллекции. Вспомнил свою филателистическую экспозицию в школе, посвященную Великой Отечественной войне. Даже фото стендов сохранились.

Уважаемый *Kamin* молодец, безусловно! Очень хорошие фото размещает в теме "Одесса-мой город!"

----------


## Kamin

Доброго всем дня! Большое спасибо за теплые слова в мой адрес. А отрытые  папки действительно помогут отделить часть, на мой взгляд очень интересную, материалов для выкладывания и систематизации. У меня конвертов немного, но правы коллеги у каждого хоть немного и получится в итоге сборник. Удачных находок.

----------


## Буджак

velen, это что, прикол?

----------


## Лакедемон

> velen, это что, прикол?


 есть другие варианты?

----------


## Буджак

Не, ну чтоб тогда так прикалывались... Да еще и в типографии заказали билетик! Во наши предки были!!!

----------


## Good++++

> Вложение 2527285


 это уже было в этой ветке несколько раз...

----------


## velen

> Вложение 2527285


 Вот и обратная сторона.

На обороте открытки некий одесский жених образца 1909 года Сергей С. игриво пишет своей будущей жене Леле: "Посылаю тебе пробный экземпляр отпускных билетов для твоего будущего супруга. Когда поженимся, получишь сотню таких. Хорошо? Твой Сержик".

----------


## SaMoVar

Юмор в Одессе на подкорке. Спасибо, билет порадовал. Пороюсь у себя - было во филателии кое-что.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.
(если у кого есть виды лучше по качеству, чем выложенные в архиве - поделитесь пожалуйста - заменю)

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## brassl

Сегодня случайно был в Валиховском переулке, там при въезде с Пастера, слева поставили какую то "хрень", явно не в стиле основной застройки....
Вопрос. 
А было ли полностью виден горизонт моря с Валиховского при въезде от Пастера, или там в конце что то снесли ?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Кто располагает информацией, что находилось в здании по адресу Алексеевская площадь, 19 в середине прошлого века?? Сейчас там проживают служащие Свято-Алексеевского храма, а в 70-80х годах XX века в нем располагалась детская поликлиника Одесской ж.д.


 Никто не знает, странно.

----------


## malyutka_e

Читайте книгу Донцовой "Молдаванка". Там все написано.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## exse

> Не, ну чтоб тогда так прикалывались... Да еще и в типографии заказали билетик! Во наши предки были!!!


 http://www.odessitclub.org/index.php...E4%F3%F8%EA%E8

----------


## arkoh

[QUOTE=mlch;19528968]По инициативе уважаемого* Kamin* в Odessastory открылся раздел "Одесская филателия, филокартистика, фалеристика", в который перемещен существовавший ранее раздел "Открытки" и сделано несколько новых альбомов. Добро пожаловать с дополнениями.
Для начала там уже есть несколько вот таких конвертов со спецгашениями.
==================================================





https://picasaweb.google.com/levshtern/dwJQzC#   Альбом с одесскими конвертами

----------


## Trs

Продолжая собирать городскую коллекцию - приглашаю в тему "Лестницы Одессы"

----------


## mlch

[QUOTE=arkoh;19620777]


> По инициативе уважаемого* Kamin* в Odessastory открылся раздел "Одесская филателия, филокартистика, фалеристика", в который перемещен существовавший ранее раздел "Открытки" и сделано несколько новых альбомов. Добро пожаловать с дополнениями.
> Для начала там уже есть несколько вот таких конвертов со спецгашениями.
> ==================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/levshtern/dwJQzC#   Альбом с одесскими конвертами


 Спасибо.
Если это Ваши, то можно ли взять на Одессастори те, которых нет у меня и у *Kamin*?
Таких, кстати говоря - не меньше половины. Что в очередной раз подтверждает то, что одесская тема неисчерпаема.  :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

Так фото каких лестниц Одессы? В домах, улицах, спусках, дворах?

----------


## Лакедемон

новые хозяева жизни взялись за уничтожение следующего санатория
-*СМИ: В Одессе намерены закрыть санаторий «Лермонтовский»*
http://dumskaya.net/news/SMI-V-Odesse-namereny-zakryt-sanatorij-Lermontov-012155/
http://odesinform.net/index.php?news=16979&p=sin&r=1

----------


## SaMoVar

Я за Лермоновку, как и за Руссова - пойду технику ломать, буде до этого дойдёт. Думаю, что не я один.

----------


## Trs

> Так фото каких лестниц Одессы? В домах, улицах, спусках, дворах?


 Любых. Если лестница, на Ваш взгляд, представляет интерес - и в домах и во дворах и на улицах и спусках подойдёт. Лично я в основном делаю упор на внутридомовые, т. к. снимаю в основном их, но ничто не ограничивает тематику.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## VicTur

> Я за Лермоновку, как и за Руссова - пойду технику ломать, буде до этого дойдёт. Думаю, что не я один.


 Меня тоже зовите.

----------


## brassl

И меня.

----------


## Алик Савенков

И меня тоже!

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## Trs

Греческая, 38. 1908, А. Б. Минкус. В списке памятников архитектуры на 09.2009 дома нет.

Уже ломают фасад. Ломами и штырьями. Изнутри дом выпотрошен, крыши нет, дворового фасада, по-видимому, тоже.

----------


## Скрытик

Ироды

----------


## VicTur

> Греческая, 38. 1908, А. Б. Минкус. В списке памятников архитектуры на 09.2009 дома нет.
> 
> Уже ломают фасад. Ломами и штырьями. Изнутри дом выпотрошен, крыши нет, дворового фасада, по-видимому, тоже.


 Сволочи...

Я добавил на Одессастори фотографии деталей фасада на Греческой, 38, которые я фотографировал в период с ноября 2008 по ноябрь 2009 года.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Греческая, 38. 1908, А. Б. Минкус. В списке памятников архитектуры на 09.2009 дома нет.
> 
> Уже ломают фасад. Ломами и штырьями. Изнутри дом выпотрошен, крыши нет, дворового фасада, по-видимому, тоже.


 Подскажите ссылочку на новый список, пожалуйста

----------


## Trs

Классическая иллюстрация на тему "чем охранные зоны лучше отдельных памятников". В охранной зоне охраняется сразу вся среда, а не здания по отдельности. Т.е. если у нас слева памятник и справа памятник, то между ними на месте непамятника не воткнут стеклянное страшилище.

Новый список есть на сайте горсовета, в разделе "Памятники"

UPD: А есть ли какой-либо список утраченных за последние годы исторических зданий? Его кто-либо составлял?

UPD2: Если кто-то есть рядом в центре - проверьте, магазины с первого этажа выселились, или нет. Если магазины закрыты - дому конец. Если нет - то что тогда происходит? Почему медленно, но деловито фасад уже на уровне второго этажа?

----------


## OdGen

Еще одним старым домом в городе станет меньше.

----------


## Klody

Это развивающаяся тендеция. Как с этим можно бороться простым людям?

----------


## Trs

Простым людям нужно объединяться. Архнадзор в Первопрестольной что-то вроде делает. Есть ещё Живой Город в Питере, но у них какие-то странные дела. Есть группа ЭРА в том же Питере, уже лет 20 работает. Для начала нужно собраться вместе.

Я больше знаком с опытом СПб в таких делах - там сейчас идёт борьба за здания трампарка №2 на Васильевском острове, занимаемых музеем городского транспорта, снос которых для стр-ва телецентра лоббирует влиятельная чиновница Смольного. Музей, фактически, останется на улице, а ценные образцы промышленной арх-ры начала ХХ века будут утрачены (как и множество других). И помимо пикетов  демонстраций, защитники музея разрабатывают концепцию его развития, обращаются к экспертам, т. е. люди не только говорят о проблеме, но и подходят к ней со всех сторон. Вот ЖЖ координатора защиты музея Виктора Туралина - там можно ознакомиться с происходящим.

Без чёткого объединения (которое обязательно должно иметь представительство в интернете) о какой-либо защите наследия можно уже забывать. Одиночные пикеты и временные объединения сути дела не изменят в принципе.

----------


## Алека

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=859138&page=7          
В 121 сообщении - лист для сбора подписей.

----------


## SaMoVar

Мы пытаемся организовать общественную организацию - "Спасём Одессу сами". Пока придираются к запятым в облюсте и затягивают оформление всячески. На нашем счету пока не так много, но победы уже есть. Оформимся - можно будет и более продуктивно бумаги писать и митинговать. Бумажка придаёт вес.

----------


## OdGen

Молодцы!!!

----------


## brassl

Есть немного ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.
 (если у кого есть виды лучше по качеству, чем выложенные в архиве - поделитесь пожалуйста - заменю)

----------


## J-sound

У кого может есть (или кто подскажет где найти в сети) электронный текст  таких книг Аркадия Львова: 

1. Большое солнце Одессы. — Одесса: 1968
2. В Одессе лето. — Одесса: 1970

----------


## OdGen

В электронном вряд ли, а вот в обычном стоит поинтересоваться во Всемирном клубе Одесситов (Маразлиевская, 7 угол Базарной).

----------


## J-sound

Видел одну из этих книг на раскладке, но не успел купить. Кстати, кто интересуется творчеством Аркадия Львова есть некоторые книги в формате fb2 здесь сможете скачать: http://www.bookfb2.ru/?cat=2799

Аркадий Львович Львов (род. 9 марта 1927) — русский писатель. Родился 9 марта 1927 года в Одессе.  С 1965 публиковал рассказы в советских журналах, в 1966-1972 годах вышло шесть книг его прозы. Был несправедливо обвинен КГБ в «сионистской деятельности», его публикации были прекращены. Эмигрировал в 1976, с того времени и до сих пор живёт в Нью-Йорке. В середине 60-х приобрёл известность как фантаст, позже писал реалистическую прозу. Наиболее известное произведение Львова – роман об Одессе «Двор», написанный в 1968-1972 годах, вышел в 1979 по-французски, в 1981 – в оригинале, переведён на основные европейские языки. В 2005 вышло продолжение этого романа – «Двор. Книга третья». Автор эссе о творчестве И. Бабеля, Э. Багрицкого, М. Светлова и др. (сборник эссе «Утоление печалью», 1984); книги о Мандельштаме «Чёрное и жёлтое».

----------


## victor.odessa

В альбоме раздел Местонахождения не знаю... файл 4/49 считаю, что это Пастера,25 и 27(физфак).
Вложение 2560009

----------


## VicTur

> В альбоме раздел Местонахождения не знаю... файл 4/49 считаю, что это Пастера,25 и 27(физфак).
> Вложение 2560009


 По этому адресу находятся химфак и физические лаборатории ОГУ. И вообще непохоже.

----------


## Скрытик

Конечно не оно. Там 3.5 этажа здание (яндекс карты уже реально помогают  :smileflag: )

----------


## VicTur

> Конечно не оно. Там 3.5 этажа здание (яндекс карты уже реально помогают )


 Я тоже уже успел оценить.

----------


## Kamin

Непонятно к чему там дорожный знак "ЗигзаГ". Млжет это где-то ближе к Валиховскому переулку? Весь вечер всматривались с женой и пришли к мнению, что это не Физфак. Там действительно здания выше, три этажа. Но вопрос конечно интересный. Буду в городе обязательно посмотрю на месте.

----------


## radiotion_07

мы не должны позволить отобрать права у Тарпана на реконструкцию гостиницы "Спартак", потому что если эти проглотиты заберут этот участок,
то мы навсегда распрощаемся со славной гостинецей "Спартак" и наша гостиница "Большая Московская"  будет одиноко стоят одна в самом центре города!
отстоим право Тарпана воссоздать "Спартак"

----------


## Good++++

> мы не должны позволить отобрать права у Тарпана на реконструкцию гостиницы "Спартак", потому что если эти проглотиты заберут этот участок,
> то мы навсегда распрощаемся со славной гостинецей "Спартак" и наша гостиница "Большая Московская"  будет одиноко стоят одна в самом центре города!
> отстоим право Тарпана воссоздать "Спартак"


  Нам больше делать нечего, как защищать Тарпана...

----------


## OdGen

прикольно!  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

> мы не должны позволить отобрать права у Тарпана на реконструкцию гостиницы "Спартак", потому что если эти проглотиты заберут этот участок,
> то мы навсегда распрощаемся со славной гостинецей "Спартак" и наша гостиница "Большая Московская"  будет одиноко стоят одна в самом центре города!
> отстоим право Тарпана воссоздать "Спартак"


  А шо, ещё не распрощались с Московской?

----------


## Trs

Чья это - наша? А ну-ка поподробнее... Кто Вы, таинственная radiotion_07?
 :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Как все-таки Одесса находит нас в самых неожиданных местах.  :smileflag: 
Гуляя давеча по городу Харькову, я обнаружил вот такой бюст Александра Сергеевича:

А с обратной стороны вот такая надпись:
  :smileflag:

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> мы не должны позволить отобрать права у Тарпана на реконструкцию гостиницы "Спартак", потому что если эти проглотиты заберут этот участок,
> то мы навсегда распрощаемся со славной гостинецей "Спартак" и наша гостиница "Большая Московская"  будет одиноко стоят одна в самом центре города!
> отстоим право Тарпана воссоздать "Спартак"


 Мы должны всеми силами сделать так,чтобы отобрать все права Тарпана на эти участки.Достаточно посмотреть во что превращена его вотчина "Дом Руссова",во что превратилось все то,куда коснулась рука верного друга и соратника господина Боделана в лице Руслана Серафимовича,чтобы понять,что у этого проходимца нет денег на воплощения даже малости того,что он рисует в своем воображении.Что он выступает в роли рантье,который ждет выгодного пассажира,которому загонит все то,что ему приндлежит с легкой руки Руслана Борисовича.Естественно,что дела у Тарпана очень и очень неважнецкие.Но самое главное,что он банкрот.Банкрот с грандиозными планами на будущее.Скажите,такой "хозяин Дерибасовской" очень нужен Одессе???

----------


## Пушкин

> Мы должны всеми силами сделать так,чтобы отобрать все права Тарпана на эти участки.Достаточно посмотреть во что превращена его вотчина "Дом Руссова",во что превратилось все то,куда коснулась рука верного друга и соратника господина Боделана в лице Руслана Серафимовича,чтобы понять,что у этого проходимца нет денег на воплощения даже малости того,что он рисует в своем воображении.Что он выступает в роли рантье,который ждет выгодного пассажира,которому загонит все то,что ему приндлежит с легкой руки Руслана Борисовича.Естественно,что дела у Тарпана очень и очень неважнецкие.Но самое главное,что он банкрот.Банкрот с грандиозными планами на будущее.Скажите,такой "хозяин Дерибасовской" очень нужен Одессе???


  И простое подтверждение этому - объявление о продажи 10 соток земли на Дерибасовской... не трудно догадаться что это земля на месте уничтоженного Спартака, а снесён он был не из-за ветхости строения или обилия грибка (аргумент), а из-за арендаторов не желающим освобождать помещения, примерно та же причина пожара в доме Руссова...(((

----------


## Скрытик

Вообще говоря достаточно странное объявление. С трудом верится что Тарпан может продавать участок в таком месте, если на нем можно построиться и продать гораздо дороже. Что-то тут не то. С финансированием у него вроде все в порядке, это не Радковский, так что продавать настолько перспективную строительную площадку довольно глупо.
Да и площадь там намного больше 10 соток.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вообще говоря достаточно странное объявление. С трудом верится что Тарпан может продавать участок в таком месте, если на нем можно построиться и продать гораздо дороже. Что-то тут не то. С финансированием у него вроде все в порядке, это не Радковский, так что продавать настолько перспективную строительную площадку довольно глупо.
> Да и площадь там намного больше 10 соток.


  Пятно под Спартаком как раз 10 соток, а объявление выходило ещё в том году.  Сейчас, кто ж ему позволит продать? А тогда... Интересно кто ж подписывал разрешения под снос, это же не могло происходить без ведома властей. Помница при Боделане, Тарпан получал гостиннцы только в аренду, а при Гурвице -  он уже их собственник?

----------


## Скрытик

Объявление еще пару недель назад видел по ТВ дому.

----------


## Пушкин

> Объявление еще пару недель назад видел по ТВ дому.


  то есть, продают уже второй год...

----------


## Лакедемон

> Мы должны всеми силами сделать так,чтобы отобрать все права Тарпана на эти участки.


 ну отобрать участки, которыми владеет Инкор девелоп на правах частной собственности очень проблематично. Разве что купить их.
_________________
Ещё одна напасть, ОПГ Родына взялась за санаторий Чувырина




> Напротив секций А и Б со стороны Шампнснкого, там где санаторий Чувырина сделали ворота, отгородили частично (отгородили правда давно уже) и происходит какая-то движуха: до забора завозят землю, а за забором рушат здание. кто в курсе этих поползновений, что будет до этого забора и что за забором на территории санатория? Неужто Марков уже начал свою стройку? (но непонятно что за забор, что он разделяет???)

----------


## Sergey_L

Вы только посмотрите!!! 

Я (как это ни банально) в настоящем шоке Какие изображения!!!

----------


## Sergey_L

Одесса 1931 год.

Отсюда. http://digitalcollections.ucsc.edu/index.php
Жаль, там 22 фото всего. Но зато какие они светлые!!!
Впервые такое вижу в этот исторический период ))

----------


## Pumik

> Ещё одна напасть, ОПГ Родына взялась за санаторий Чувырина


  не могу сообразить с какой это стороны?



> Одесса 1931 год.
>  Но зато какие они светлые!!!
> Впервые такое вижу в этот исторический период ))


  Спасибо, очень приятные фотографии, так и хочется туда.

Увидела в газете университета интересное фото, дома Ланжероновская/Ришельевская.
http://news.onu.edu.ua/rus/ou-magazine как это фото вытащить не знаю.

----------


## Лакедемон

*Sergey_L*, хороший ресурс нашли!







> не могу сообразить с какой это стороны?
> 
> .


  со стороны ЖК (жилой комплекс) Французский бульвар, за универом который

----------


## Pinky

Фантастика! Какая находка! Настоящий Клондайк - спасибо! 
Интересно, они раскрашены или это оригинальная цветная сьёмка?
UPD уже нашёл - раскрашенные слайды, но очень хорошего качества.

----------


## Shipshin

И Вовочка заплакал - хочу в Советский Союз. 
Действительно красиво. Иностранный ретушер постарался на славу.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Отобрать участки у Тарпана на самом деле не так уж сложно... и не важно,кто за этим стоит Инкор-девелоп или какой-то другой Лоп...больше того возвратят деньги...Естественно,что это будет большим минусом для Тарпана,так как возвратят гривенную массу,а она сейчас имеет другой эквивалент к доллару...А то,что отберут,то попомните мои слова...это очень лакомый кусочек,который Тарпану "Не по Сеньке шапка"...есть большие акулы,которые это уже присмотрели.Для Одесситов это плюс,так как на эти участки должны придти люди с деньгами,а не просто держатель земельного актива в центре города.Тем более,что денег у Тарпана нет...таких,который могут воплотить в реальность процентов 20 от того,что он себе построил в мечтах...

----------


## Lively

> Вы только посмотрите!!! 
> Вложение 2568608


 Да, очень неожиданно!
Что то я не могу разобраться с местом съемки на первом слайде. Если предположить, что колокольня на заднем плане - это колокольня Преображенского Собора, то это ближайшие к Собору перекрестки будут по Л. Толстого. Но перекресток с Нежинской не подходит по зданиям, а с Новосельского - по зданиям можно очень условно допустить, но на снимке углы не прямые и по уровням пересечения не совпадают. Похоже, но не одно и тоже...(с)  :smileflag: . Я уж грешным делом перевернул в зеркале этот слайд, надеясь , что на вид с Коблевской получится, но и близко ничего похожего... Если это не шпиль Преображенского Собора, то где?

----------


## Sergey_L

Это именно площадь Льва Толстого. Здание справа - угловое стоит до сих пор, посмотрите Яндекс-панорамы. А вот здание слева... это да, загадка! Когда площадь расширяли, его, по-видимому, снесли.

----------


## Пушкин

нет не похоже на площадь Л. Толстого - там по улице до собора ещё много пересечений с другими улицами - а их не видно, да и дом с права должен стоять с домом слева на одном уровне углов улицы Толстого, но может я и ошибаюсь...

----------


## Lively

> Это именно площадь Льва Толстого. Здание справа - угловое стоит до сих пор, посмотрите Яндекс-панорамы. А вот здание слева... это да, загадка! Когда площадь расширяли, его, по-видимому, снесли.


 Спасибо большое, с Вашей помощью разобрался.  Это действительно площадь Л. Толстого. Мне до сих пор мешала кажущаяся близость собора, вроде бы 1-2 квартала до точки съемки. Но это кажущаяся близость... И еще раз убедился - как часто мы бываем в плену собственных заблуждений. Мне казалось. что проход на Старопортофранковскую с площади Л.Толстого - есть прямое продолжение ул. Л. Тостого. Смотрим на снимок Люфтваффе: во время войны площадь имела примерно те же размеры, что и сейчас и утраченных домов не видно. Большой темный прямоугольник на площади - это тень от дома. Дом справа (№1 зеленая стрелка) на месте. И хорошо видно, что дом номер 32 по Л. Толстого расположен под заметным углом к оси улицы Л. Толстого. Получается, что точка съемки  - на углу этого дома (зеленая стрелка №2). Теперь все стало на свои места.  Если буду в этом районе - попробую смоделировать снимок  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Спасибо большое, с Вашей помощью разобрался. Это действительно площадь Л. Толстого. Мне до сих пор мешала кажущаяся близость собора, вроде бы 1-2 квартала до точки съемки. Но это кажущаяся близость... И еще раз убедился - как часто мы бываем в плену собственных заблуждений. Мне казалось. что проход на Старопортофранковскую с площади Л.Толстого - есть прямое продолжение ул. Л. Тостого. Смотрим на снимок Люфтваффе: во время войны площадь имела примерно те же размеры, что и сейчас и утраченных домов не видно. Большой темный прямоугольник на площади - это тень от дома Дом справа (№1 зеленая стрелка) на месте. И хорошо видно, что дом номер 32 по Л. Толстого расположен под заметным углом к оси улицы Л. Толстого. Получается, что точка съемки - на углу этого дома (зеленая стрелка №2). Теперь все стало на свои места. Если буду в этом районе - попробую смоделировать снимок


 Здание похоже, но если посмотреть по карте и по яндексу - там не получается увидеть собор под таким углом

----------


## Shcoda

Может снято не со стороны площади, а с переулка Толстого? И отзеркалено...

----------


## Good++++

> нет не похоже на площадь Л. Толстого - там по улице до собора ещё много пересечений с другими улицами - а их не видно, да и дом с права должен стоять с домом слева на одном уровне углов улицы Толстого, но может я и ошибаюсь...


 


> Здание похоже, но если посмотреть по карте и по яндексу - там не получается увидеть собор под таким углом


 согласен




> Спасибо большое, с Вашей помощью разобрался.  Это действительно площадь Л. Толстого. Мне до сих пор мешала кажущаяся близость собора, вроде бы 1-2 квартала до точки съемки. Но это кажущаяся близость... И еще раз убедился - как часто мы бываем в плену собственных заблуждений. Мне казалось. что проход на Старопортофранковскую с площади Л.Толстого - есть прямое продолжение ул. Л. Тостого. Смотрим на снимок Люфтваффе: во время войны площадь имела примерно те же размеры, что и сейчас и утраченных домов не видно. Большой темный прямоугольник на площади - это тень от дома.Вложение 2570810Вложение 2570812 Дом справа (№1 зеленая стрелка) на месте. И хорошо видно, что дом номер 32 по Л. Толстого расположен под заметным углом к оси улицы Л. Толстого. Получается, что точка съемки  - на углу этого дома (зеленая стрелка №2). Теперь все стало на свои места.  Если буду в этом районе - попробую смоделировать снимок


 В 1931-м году не было школы по адресу ул. Толстого, 1, так что сравнивать со "снимком Люфтваффе" не совсем корректно...

----------


## Lively

> Здание похоже, но если посмотреть по карте и по яндексу - там не получается увидеть собор под таким углом


 Ну, прямо, уж не получается  :smileflag: . Вроде бы как получается:

UPD 



> В 1931-м году не было школы по адресу ул. Толстого, 1, так что сравнивать со "снимком Люфтваффе" не совсем корректно...


  А причем здесь школа по адресу ул.Толстого1, то есть в самом начале улицы, когда речь шла о противоположном конце ул.Толстого, то есть об окончании этой улицы? Аэрофотоснимок (год не указан, по смыслу - 1941 или 1944) наиболее близок ко времени съемки в 1931 году и приведен лишь исключительно для оценки состояния *площади  Толстого* приблизительно в это время.

----------


## Trs

Это площадь Льва Толстого. Таких балконных перил нигде больше нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

Сегодня, в 18.15 на канале "Киносоюз" покажут фильм "Жажда". Можно будет записать. 1959 год.

----------


## Скрытик

> Сегодня, в 18.15 на канале "Киносоюз" покажут фильм "Жажда". Можно будет записать. 1959 год.


  Зачем записывать? В хорошем качестве на рутрекере (и у меня тоже) лежит давно.

----------


## malyutka_e

Ну нет, так нет.

----------


## Скрытик

> Отобрать участки у Тарпана на самом деле не так уж сложно... и не важно,кто за этим стоит Инкор-девелоп или какой-то другой Лоп...больше того возвратят деньги...Естественно,что это будет большим минусом для Тарпана,так как возвратят гривенную массу,а она сейчас имеет другой эквивалент к доллару...А то,что отберут,то попомните мои слова...это очень лакомый кусочек,который Тарпану "Не по Сеньке шапка"...есть большие акулы,которые это уже присмотрели.Для Одесситов это плюс,так как на эти участки должны придти люди с деньгами,а не просто держатель земельного актива в центре города.Тем более,что денег у Тарпана нет...таких,который могут воплотить в реальность процентов 20 от того,что он себе построил в мечтах...


 У Тарпана деньги тоже не свои, не стоит его пока сбрасывать со счетов.
А вот Маркову отдавать (это никто не скрывает) таки намного хуже. 
Вообще странная ситуация - оставить плохо - отдать еще хуже. "Акулы" оттуда вряд ли будут озабочены сохранением исторического облика Дерибасовской. "Европа" просто цветочками может оказаться

----------


## job2001

> Ну, прямо, уж не получается . Вроде бы как получается[/URL]


 Да,беру свои слова обратно - все-таки пл. Толстого, вот здание которое видно - http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CBQm6SYO

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Получается , что собор вдали очень неплохо ретушером придвинут поближе для художественного восприятия ?

----------


## Лакедемон

> Получается , что собор вдали очень неплохо ретушером придвинут поближе для художественного восприятия ?


  скорее всего. Я 18 лет прожил в этом доме на Толстого 32 и никогда Соборку оттуда не наблюдал

----------


## Pinky

А 19 лет на какие годы пришлись? Собор-то недавно. 
Да и деревьев в те времена было меньше. Там другая засада - балкон подгулял - современный, получается расширен? С другой стороны здания сохранился маленький, такой, как на старом фото.
Но то, что это 32 номер, как пить дать.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> У Тарпана деньги тоже не свои, не стоит его пока сбрасывать со счетов.
> А вот Маркову отдавать (это никто не скрывает) таки намного хуже. 
> Вообще странная ситуация - оставить плохо - отдать еще хуже. "Акулы" оттуда вряд ли будут озабочены сохранением исторического облика Дерибасовской. "Европа" просто цветочками может оказаться


 За Тарпаном стоит сам Тарпан..и больше никто.По крайней мере сейчас.Было время,когда он вкладывал спонсорские деньги.Сейчас он зерро...Что касается Маркова,то вероятность нахождения у него денег намного выше...больше того будут спонсорские деньги инвесторов Москвы или Екатеринбурга.На Урале есть деньги,который могут дать фору и Москве....не думаю,что будет повторение "ЕВРОПЫ"...это мертвое здание,которое не показало себя.как коммерческий объект...

----------


## victor.odessa

Пасхальные открытки начала 20-го века.
Вложение 2574302Вложение 2574301Вложение 2574303Вложение 2574304Вложение 2574305Вложение 2574306

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Пасхальные открытки начала 20-го века.
> Вложение 2574302Вложение 2574301Вложение 2574303Вложение 2574304Вложение 2574305Вложение 2574306


 Очень красивые...Жаль,что сейчас мало воссоздают того,что было безвозвртано потеряно...а все больше про Гарри-поттера

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Одесса 1931 год.
> Вложение 2568623


 А чем это покрыта мостовая?

----------


## Лакедемон

> А 19 лет на какие годы пришлись? Собор-то недавно. 
> Да и деревьев в те времена было меньше. Там другая засада - балкон подгулял - современный, получается расширен? С другой стороны здания сохранился маленький, такой, как на старом фото.
> Но то, что это 32 номер, как пить дать.


  так я о говорил о Соборке (самой площади), а не о Соборе. На днях сфоткаю тот же ракурс, что на американском "фото", сравним




> За Тарпаном стоит сам Тарпан..и больше никто.По крайней мере сейчас.Было время,когда он вкладывал спонсорские деньги.Сейчас он зерро...Что касается Маркова,то вероятность нахождения у него денег намного выше...больше того будут спонсорские деньги инвесторов Москвы или Екатеринбурга.На Урале есть деньги,который могут дать фору и Москве....не думаю,что будет повторение "ЕВРОПЫ"...это мертвое здание,которое не показало себя.как коммерческий объект...


 Маркову дают деньги на провокации, тоже мне инвестор на благотворительных началах выискался

----------


## Лакедемон

> А чем это покрыта мостовая?


 мокрый асфальт

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> А чем это покрыта мостовая?


 Ретушью :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> А чем это покрыта мостовая?


 Асфальтом.
Первый асфальт в Одессе именно на бульваре был уложен. Еще до Первой Мировой.

----------


## Good++++

> Асфальтом.
> Первый асфальт в Одессе именно на бульваре был уложен. Еще до Первой Мировой.


 История одесских мостовых

----------


## Pumik

> История одесских мостовых


  это одна из историй), а история на неожиданном сайте

----------


## SaMoVar

Во Львове участок торцевого (деревянного) мощения остался. Ходится довольно мягко. Но там климат другой ;-)

----------


## Скрытик

У нас из под асфальтом тоже много интересного вылазит. Тот самый камень на Конной, прямо возле стоянки моей машины, гораздо больше на Молдаванке, там где развалы Староконки.

----------


## Pumik

> Во Львове участок торцевого (деревянного) мощения остался. Ходится довольно мягко. Но там климат другой ;-)


 ой, за Львов(((. Зарегилась вчера на Львовском форуме, как наш, городского масштаба. Хотела по ходу найти похожий раздел краеведческий, искала-искала... Расстроилась, как мне нравится Львов и позитивные эмоции к людям испытывала "молодцы, что сохраняют город", но извините, они нас ненавидят. Нас-Одесситов, для них Одесса-жиды,москали и молдавани, в какой-то теме так и написано. 
Так что там не только климат, там все другое.

----------


## victor.odessa

> ой, за Львов(((. Зарегилась вчера на Львовском форуме, как наш, городского масштаба. Хотела по ходу найти похожий раздел краеведческий, искала-искала... Расстроилась, как мне нравится Львов и позитивные эмоции к людям испытывала "молодцы, что сохраняют город", но извините, они нас ненавидят. Нас-Одесситов, для них Одесса-жиды,москали и молдавани, в какой-то теме так и написано. 
> Так что там не только климат, там все другое.


 Это мы на каждом углу кричим, что мы многонациональный город, что в наших жилах течёт кровь русских, украинцев, евреев, молдаван и т.д, что мы готовы понять и оказать помощь любому, кто к нам придёт. А они нет. Воны ГАЛЫЧАНЫ. Да ещё учат как нам надо жить. Такое впечатление, что народ - зомби. Собеседника не слышат, не видят, не понимают. Тупо прут свою линию. Напрочь забыв о том, как жили при австрийцах.

----------


## Скрытик

Они ненавидят не одесситов, а марковские приколы. Потому что для Львова Одесса это программа партии Родына, которая ненавидит Украину как образование. Но это в политику скорее (((

----------


## mlch

> Они ненавидят не одесситов, а марковские приколы. Потому что для Львова Одесса это программа партии Родына, которая ненавидит Украину как образование. Но это в политику скорее (((


  Это, действительно, в политику, но такое отношение к Одессе и одесситам, к сожалению, там бытовало еще когда никто и не слышал фамилии Марков и названия партии Родина.

----------


## Pumik

> Это мы на каждом углу кричим, что мы многонациональный город, что в наших жилах течёт кровь русских, украинцев, евреев, молдаван и т.д, что мы готовы понять и оказать помощь любому, кто к нам придёт. А они нет. Воны ГАЛЫЧАНЫ. Да ещё учат как нам надо жить. Такое впечатление, что народ - зомби. Собеседника не слышат, не видят, не понимают. Тупо прут свою линию. Напрочь забыв о том, как жили при австрийцах.


 ну, мне стало так грустно, ассоциация, как в детстве дружишь не с теми "друзьями", а они такое за спиной наговаривают. Ну это тема для политики.
Про нас и наших героев, в сквере возле Белого паруса, имеется мемориал ОБ39, аккуратно выложенные камни и гранитная табличка, было приятно увидеть. Завтра постараюсь не забыть фотоаппарат.

----------


## Скрытик

> Это, действительно, в политику, но такое отношение к Одессе и одесситам, к сожалению, там бытовало еще когда никто и не слышал фамилии Марков и названия партии Родина.


  А вот это не совсем так. Сам бывал частенько и знакомые часто бывают. Одесситов еще в 80х любили, совсем другое отношение было, как к примеру к москвичам. Сегодня гораздо хуже. При чем намного (((

----------


## mlch

> Про нас и наших героев, в сквере возле Белого паруса, имеется мемориал ОБ39, аккуратно выложенные камни и гранитная табличка, было приятно увидеть. Завтра постараюсь не забыть фотоаппарат.


 Речь об этом ?

----------


## Лакедемон

> ой, за Львов(((. Зарегилась вчера на Львовском форуме, как наш, городского масштаба. Хотела по ходу найти похожий раздел краеведческий, искала-искала... Расстроилась, как мне нравится Львов и позитивные эмоции к людям испытывала "молодцы, что сохраняют город", но извините, они нас ненавидят. Нас-Одесситов, для них Одесса-жиды,москали и молдавани, в какой-то теме так и написано. 
> Так что там не только климат, там все другое.


 мне понравилась тема о кирпичах, выпущенных различными мастерскими. Австрийские кирпичи до сих пор повторно используют в стр-ве.
http://relicfinder.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=155&sid=f41af3226d89e23b02060b25954aa673
http://explorer.lviv.ua/forum/index.php/topic,148.0.html

 И чердаки в разных домах. Правда та тема бедненькая

----------


## SaMoVar

Кстати, за то, что Одесса не должна потерять. Я тут темку запостил за Лермонтовский. У кого какие соображения есть - милости прошу. Надо шо-то делать!

----------


## Pumik

> Речь об этом ?


 да, раньше ж такого не было?

----------


## SaMoVar

Была такая табличка.
А вот знак у братской могилы на Французском бульваре уничтожили при строительстве 24-х-этажки. Фотки где-то выкладывали.
На мысе Е тоже памятный знак уничтожен. Много ещё втихаря поуничтожали(( Бизнесу история неинтересна.

----------


## mlch

> да, раньше ж такого не было?


 На табличке написано, что она установлена в 1996-м.
Я это место обнаружил года четыре назад.

----------


## mlch

> Была такая табличка.
> А вот знак у братской могилы на Французском бульваре уничтожили при строительстве 24-х-этажки. Фотки где-то выкладывали.
> На мысе Е тоже памятный знак уничтожен. Много ещё втихаря поуничтожали(( Бизнесу история неинтересна.


  Все никак не соберусь пойти в парк Шевченко и сфотографировать фундаменты орудий, которые стояли слева от нынешней аллеи Славы. 
Мне их отец еще лет сорок назад показал. А вот снимка нету. Многие и не знают, где их можно увидеть.

----------


## Pumik

> мне понравилась тема о кирпичах, выпущенных различными мастерскими. Австрийские кирпичи до сих пор повторно используют в стр-ве.
>  И чердаки в разных домах. Правда та тема бедненькая


 о,да это хорошая тема. Нам тоже можно такую поднять, есть у меня еще один симпатичный фаворит, Ананьев, вы видели как там красиво, там даже городские туалеты из красного кирпича, маленький уездный городок, в котором сохранился стержень.

----------


## Pumik

> На табличке написано, что она установлена в 1996-м.
> Я это место обнаружил года четыре назад.


 если б не дети, которых надо выкатывать на роликах, я б туда и не забрела. Но, зато, вокруг по Литературной, я уже не раз прохаживалась.Два особняка, все никак не дают мне покоя, причем тот, что в глубине никак не могу нормально сфотографировать. Там живет старушка с 1945, которая ничего особого рассказать не может,но не прогнала,за что спасибо. Секрет: отвлекающий и располагающий маневр, это ноющие дети под ногами)))

----------


## victor.odessa

> о,да это хорошая тема. Нам тоже можно такую поднять, есть у меня еще один симпатичный фаворит, Ананьев, вы видели как там красиво, там даже городские туалеты из красного кирпича, маленький уездный городок, в котором сохранился стержень.


 На четвёртой фотографии школа №1, в ней размещалась бригада Г.И.Котовского.

----------


## Лакедемон

> о,да это хорошая тема. Нам тоже можно такую поднять, есть у меня еще один симпатичный фаворит, Ананьев, вы видели как там красиво, там даже городские туалеты из красного кирпича, маленький уездный городок, в котором сохранился стержень.


 у меня на чердаке валяются кирпичи с клеймом от разобранных печей (довоенная сталинка). Кажись харьковское пр-во

----------


## Pumik

> На четвёртой фотографии школа №1, в ней размещалась бригада Г.И.Котовского.


 мужская гимназия, внутри похожа на нашу 50-ую.
а первая фото, это Ананьевская Мариинская гимназия.
Кстати,есть перефотографированные пару выпусков Мариинской гимназии нашей, в музее пофотошрафировала, примерно 1900.

----------


## VicTur

> Одесса 1931 год.
> Вложение 2568620Вложение 2568621Вложение 2568622Вложение 2568623Вложение 2568624Вложение 2568625
> Отсюда. http://digitalcollections.ucsc.edu/index.php
> Жаль, там 22 фото всего. Но зато какие они светлые!!!
> Впервые такое вижу в этот исторический период ))


 Здесь можно посмотреть такие же снимки Москвы 1931 года. Кстати, на этой же странице указано и имя фотографа — Брэнсон де Ку (Branson DeCou).
Спасибо Олегу Луговому за «наводку».

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это площадь Льва Толстого. Таких балконных перил нигде больше нет.


 Этот балкон (не знаю когда) расширен на два угла здания, но ограждения старого балкона в нем использованы и прекрасно сохранились. Остальная часть периметра балкона заполнена другой решеткой. На другом углу этого здания все балконные ограждения уже совковые (с динамовскими ромбиками). :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> ой, за Львов(((. Зарегилась вчера на Львовском форуме, как наш, городского масштаба. Хотела по ходу найти похожий раздел краеведческий, искала-искала... Расстроилась, как мне нравится Львов и позитивные эмоции к людям испытывала "молодцы, что сохраняют город", но извините, они нас ненавидят. Нас-Одесситов, для них Одесса-жиды,москали и молдавани, в какой-то теме так и написано. 
> Так что там не только климат, там все другое.


 Извините, а не могли бы вы выложить тут ссылку, где львовяне про одесситов говорят такое? Сам зареген на http://forum.lvivport.com/index.php , ни разу слова плохого про одесситов не слышал, а тут в первый же день сразу такая куча г... на жителей  Львова...  Стиль вашего сообщения очень похож на передачи Кваснюка

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Извините, а не могли бы вы выложить тут ссылку, где львовяне про одесситов говорят такое? Сам зареген на http://forum.lvivport.com/index.php , ни разу слова плохого про одесситов не слышал, а тут в первый же день сразу такая куча г... на жителей  Львова...  Стиль вашего сообщения очень похож на передачи Кваснюка


 А я согласен,что жители Львова ненавидят одесситов.Тоже подобное читал на их форуме.Постараюсь найти и дать Вам ссылку.Не уверен,что это массовый психоз исходящий от всех львовян,но то,что так думают больше половины это факт...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> куча г... на жителей  Львова...  Стиль вашего сообщения очень похож на передачи Кваснюка


 Я бы вас попросила воздержаться от подобных ярлыков по отношению к  уважаемой *Pumik*. Вы, вероятно, ошиблись адресом. Прошу вас извиниться

----------


## Пушкин

> Извините, а не могли бы вы выложить тут ссылку, где львовяне про одесситов говорят такое? Сам зареген на http://forum.lvivport.com/index.php , ни разу слова плохого про одесситов не слышал, а тут в первый же день сразу такая куча г... на жителей  Львова...  Стиль вашего сообщения очень похож на передачи Кваснюка


  Так откройте тему  на Львовском форуме:"Львовяне как вы относитесь к одесситам" и не надо будет ничего искать или искать ассоциации... :smileflag:

----------


## exse

> Не, ну чтоб тогда так прикалывались... Да еще и в типографии заказали билетик! Во наши предки были!!!


 Оказывается, что эти "индульгенции" были не только в Одессе:

----------


## exse

Не в тему топика, но в "тему дня":
(реальный телефонный разговор со Львовом)

- Добрый день! Это фирма ХХХХ?
- Я вас не розумiю.
- Вас беспокоит Одесса. Это фирма ХХХХ?
- Я вас не ро-зу-мiю.
- Скажите, пожалуйста, это фирма ХХХХ?
- Я вас не розумiю!
- Дело в том, что мы вам должны деньги...
- Да! Да! Я вас слушаю!!!

----------


## Скрытик

Это не тема дня. Это тема разжигания вражды между украинцами. Жаль что такое приходится читать в такой светлый день

----------


## Лысый0

> Это не тема дня. Это тема разжигания вражды между украинцами. Жаль что такое приходится читать в такой светлый день


 Вы что, украинец или гражданин... разница...

----------


## Скрытик

А давайте в этой теме не будем об этом - вам раздела Политика мало?

----------


## Лысый0

> А давайте в этой теме не будем об этом - вам раздела Политика мало?


 Так это вопрос чисто культуры, а не политики... мысль - она бьёт ключем....

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Украинец или гражданин??? хорошо звучит...чтобы завершить эту тему,скажу,что есть адекватные украинцы и неадекватные "гражданины"...кто из них более опасен сказать сложно...

----------


## Лысый0

> Украинец или гражданин??? хорошо звучит...чтобы завершить эту тему,скажу,что есть адекватные украинцы и неадекватные "гражданины"...кто из них более опасен сказать сложно...


 В этой теме важней сколько лет Вы живете в Одессе и как ее чувствуете... При чем здесь Украина?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Если честно,то я вообще не совсем понимаю зачем эту тему здесь обсуждать...

----------


## Pumik

> Извините, а не могли бы вы выложить тут ссылку, где львовяне про одесситов говорят такое? Сам зареген на http://forum.lvivport.com/index.php , ни разу слова плохого про одесситов не слышал, а тут в первый же день сразу такая куча г... на жителей  Львова...  Стиль вашего сообщения очень похож на передачи Кваснюка


  вообще не в тему! особенно сравнить меня с Кваснюком)))
мне то не жалко дать ссылку, но это будет детский сад. Я зарегистрировалась и зашла туда в социальную тему, поспрашивать, что делать малышам во Львове, ну и мое любопытство вынудило набрать в поиске "одесса" и до 3 ночи я изучала отношение к нам. Честно, я уже немножечко не в том возрасте, чтобы кому-то, что-то доказывать и сейчас всюночь выбирать цитаты с львовского форума. Анекдот про лягушку знаете, которая опять собирается на болото? так вот это не про меня.



> Я бы вас попросила воздержаться от подобных ярлыков по отношению к  уважаемой *Pumik*. Вы, вероятно, ошиблись адресом. Прошу вас извиниться


  Спасибо, большое за поддержку. 



> Это не тема дня. Это тема разжигания вражды между украинцами. Жаль что такое приходится читать в такой светлый день


 Честно, написала будучи под впечатлением от прочитанного "там", но такой реакции "здесь" спустя 2 дня не ожидала.

С Праздником Пасхи! Будьте добрее друг к другу!

----------


## Лысый0

> Если честно,то я вообще не совсем понимаю зачем эту тему здесь обсуждать...


 Так зачем Вы ее обсуждаете? Если звезды зажигают... (Владим Вдадимыч)

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Не я начал...хотел поддержать и закончить...но не тут то было...

----------


## Лысый0

> Не я начал...хотел поддержать и закончить...но не тут то было...


 Могу только повториться по Гашеку; " Пусть было, как было. Ведь как-нибудь да было. Ведь никогда так не было, что бы никак не было".  :smileflag:

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Могу только повториться по Гашеку; " Пусть было, как было. Ведь как-нибудь да было. Ведь никогда так не было, что бы никак не было".


 Видимо Гашеку нечего было делать,раз он написал такую ересь ,а Вы её возвеличили в ранг эталона...

----------


## Pumik

Люди, вы что?!
Закрыли тему Львова, обещаю, что больше не буду высказываться в адрес жителей не Одесской области.

----------


## Лысый0

> Видимо Гашеку нечего было делать,раз он написал такую ересь ,а Вы её возвеличили в ранг эталона...


 Встретимся у "Чаши". Мамочки, они же безграмотны...

----------


## Лакедемон

> Не в тему топика, но в "тему дня":
> (реальный телефонный разговор со Львовом)
> 
> - Добрый день! Это фирма ХХХХ?
> - Я вас не розумiю.
> - Вас беспокоит Одесса. Это фирма ХХХХ?
> - Я вас не ро-зу-мiю.
> - Скажите, пожалуйста, это фирма ХХХХ?
> - Я вас не розумiю!
> ...


 мы поставляли оптом бойлеры во Львов многим предпринимателям. Когда построили завод в Одессе, заказывали ТЭНы в Турции, потом перешли на львовские. Никогда никаких эксцессов не было. А если сильно поискать идиётов, то и в Одессе их предостаточно. Достаточно было почитать Думскую.нет  до введения там модерирования. Клондайк спятивших

----------


## VicTur

> Видимо Гашеку нечего было делать,раз он написал такую ересь ,а Вы её возвеличили в ранг эталона...


 Гашека не трогайте. Он замечательный.
И вообще кончайте уже этот словесный мусор. Кто-то же из вас должен первым остановиться.

----------


## Лакедемон

> В этой теме важней сколько лет Вы живете в Одессе и как ее чувствуете... При чем здесь Украина?


  при том, что Одесса это часть Украины. И отношение к стране целиком экстраполируется на отношение к городу и наоборот

----------


## Лысый0

> Гашека не трогайте. Он замечательный.
> И вообще кончайте уже этот словесный мусор. Кто-то же из вас должен первым остановиться.


 (Сдался, пораженный уровнем оппонентов, мир вам ребята).

----------


## Лысый0

> при том, что Одесса это часть Украины. И отношение к стране целиком экстраполируется на отношение к городу и наоборот


 Хер Вам  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Ух ты! Опять интересно на страничке стало  :smileflag:  И по Гашеку прошлись, а и правильно, нам классика не указ, зачем ее читать  :smileflag: 

В нашем общем архиве 5 000 файлов (с 19 апреля), спасибо всем за дополнения, просмотр,  и поздравления. Очень тихо "съехал" с ежедневных пополнений, ну раз никто не спрашивает, значит они и не надо, закрываем архив. 
Споры о "государственности" они всегда интереснее  :smileflag: 
До года не дотянул 10 дней, первое фото выложено 29 апреля 2010 года.

----------


## VicTur

> Ух ты! Опять интересно на страничке стало  И по Гашеку прошлись, а и правильно, нам классика не указ, зачем ее читать 
> 
> В нашем общем архиве 5 000 файлов (с 19 апреля), спасибо всем за дополнения, просмотр,  и поздравления. Очень тихо "съехал" с ежедневных пополнений, ну раз никто не спрашивает, значит они и не надо, закрываем архив. 
> Споры о "государственности" они всегда интереснее 
> До года не дотянул 10 дней, первое фото выложено 29 апреля 2010 года.


 С возвращением! Я уже начал волноваться, куда ты пропал.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо! Я не пропал, просто взял паузу, осмотреться. Да и праздники  :smileflag: .

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Вот же этот Гашек...все карты спутал...

----------


## brassl

Оставим классиков для досуга. А для архива у Вас дополнения есть?

----------


## Trs

Я уже наблюдаю просто с ужасом. 9 числа пропал Jorjic, 10 - Antique, 11 - OMF перестал обновлять сайт, а 19 - ещё и brassl исчез.

----------


## Пушкин

> (Сдался, пораженный уровнем оппонентов, мир вам ребята).


 


> Хер Вам


 " Высокий уровень" и это в канун праздника...

----------


## brassl

Как сказано у Остапа Вишни - Якщо вдарили по лівій щеці, то мерщій хватай лопату і розвали його до цюрки.... (как то так, давно не читал). Про праздник ничего не сказано  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Про праздник ничего не сказано


   Но сказано в праздник

----------


## brassl

Ну значит человек просто горячий. Я б то же влез в эту свару...

Но Боже мой какая скука полуживого забавлять.... :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну значит человек просто горячий. Я б то же влез в эту свару...
> 
> Но Боже мой какая скука полуживого забавлять....


  Он ваш дядя??? :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Даже не тетя  :smileflag: 
Ваша ж строчка не окончена, т.е. выдернута из контекста применимо к данной ситуации.

----------


## Пушкин

> Даже не тетя 
> Ваша ж строчка не окончена, т.е. выдернута из контекста применимо к данной ситуации.


 Какая именно моя строчка не закончена? Простите не понял...

----------


## brassl

Ладно, проехали..
Не Ваша, а Пушкина Александра Сергеевича (Но Вы ж Пушкин ?  :smileflag: )
Вот так раньше начинались дуэли  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Ладно, проехали..
> Не Ваша, а Пушкина Александра Сергеевича (Но Вы ж Пушкин ? )


  так это две большие разницы. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Из написанного, этой зимой, на эмоциях от прочитанного на форуме: 

Одесская зима

Серый холодный туман
Вошел влажной поступью в город,
Мелкая снежная пыль
Сыпет в лицо и за ворот.
Стелется стон ревуна,
Хнычут унылые чайки...
Где же ты, где ты, весна,
В лёгкой "сиреневой майке"?
В парке много детей
Унынье им ни почем
Весело катятся вниз
С горки, под час кувырком.
Волны бушуют на пляже, 
на траверзе порта строится что то,
Бакланы сидят на пирсе, как и на форуме, (пауза) в прочем.

----------


## imran1952

Недавно в Москве вышла после издания книга Ольги Приходченко "Одесситки". книга рассказывает о истории жильцов дома расположенного по ул. Пастера 3 и о нескольких домах расположенных по спуску Маринеско. Жизнь Одессы в истории нескольких семей. Если кого либо заинтересует эта книга прошу писать [email protected] Период времени,когда происходят события 1930-1960

----------


## SaMoVar

Сутки не было, а тут уже политику развели((( Может потереть посты лишние? Оффтопик же.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Ну значит человек просто горячий. Я б то же влез в эту свару...


 человек просто неотёсанный и хамовитый . 



> Но Боже мой какая скука полуживого забавлять....


  И кто тут полуживой? Не тот , что с аватаркой мертвеца?
Для общего развития



> Лакедемон — персонаж древнегреческой мифологии. Сын Зевса и плеяды Таигеты [1]. По его имени страна названа Лакедемоном. Жена Спарта, дети Амикл и Евридика [2]. Выстроил город и назвал его Спартой [3]. Святилище ему в местечке Алесии [4]. Установил почитание Харит, приняв, что их две: Клета и Фаенна [5].


 


> Спа́рта (др.-греч. Σπάρτη, лат. Sparta) или Лакедемон (др.-греч. Λακεδαίμων, лат. Lacedaemon) — древнее государство в Греции в области Лакония на юге полуострова Пелопоннес, в долине Эврота. В качестве официального названия спартанского государства почти всегда употреблялось слово лакедемоняне (например, в международных договорах).


 __________________________________________________
в продолжение темы о Толстого 32 обзор Монолитика
http://www.*******************/showpost.php?p=74388105&postcount=145

*Одеса. Архітектор Вікентій Іванович Прохаска.*
http://www.*******************/showthread.php?t=1254459&page=8
__________________________________________________  _
*Санаторий «Лермонтовский» — пока еще не уничтожен (фоторепортаж)*
http://dumskaya.net/news/Sanatorij-Lermontovskij-(fotoreportag)-012232/

----------


## Bvlgari

*Скоро буду держать в руках подшивку газеты за 1908-909 год "Одесскiй Листокъ" в подшивке 180 выпусков.
(Абсолютно все страницы иллюстрированы, в газетах: новости. мода, криминал. политика, юмор, реклама и т.д.)
Кому нужны сканы-готова буду предоставить.В библиотеке Горького их не найти,да и вообще думаю не найти  Прошу в ЛС*

----------


## malyutka_e

Пришла весна, а обещанные леса на изуродованные фасады никто устанавливать не собирается...

----------


## brassl

[QUOTE=Лакедемон;19798942]человек просто неотёсанный и хамовитый . 

 И кто тут полуживой? Не тот , что с аватаркой мертвеца?

__________________________________________________

Этот дяденька с аватарки, мертвец, как Вы выразились,  благодаря Михал Афанасичу еще нас с вами переживет.

За общее развитие - спасибо, мне история всегда интересна.

А по Одессе у Вас есть чего интересного? Может поделитесь?

----------


## victor.odessa

> А по Одессе у Вас есть чего интересного? Может поделитесь?


 В теме Архитектура трамвайной истории я разместил эту фотографию, Софиевская, 3.
Вложение 2578219
Сейчас я размещаю фотографию (сделанную с ксерокса) этого же адреса. Фото 1911года. На здании надпись "Ресторан", перед зданием трамвай маршрута №2. Фото сделано с крыши ул.Ольгиевская,1, слева угол дома по ул.Ольгиевская,2. 
Саму фотографию достать не удалось.
Вложение 2578248

----------


## SaMoVar

Моя ИМХА  - здание не то. На современном фото - здание на конечной троллейбусов. С крышы Ольгиевской не увидишь его... На старом фото - несуществующее ныне здание.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Моя ИМХА  - здание не то. На современном фото - здание на конечной троллейбусов. С крышы Ольгиевской не увидишь его... На старом фото - несуществующее ныне здание.


 Извините, но я Вас не понял. Вы хотите сказать, что на моём первом фото конечная троллейбусов на Приморской?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

а моя ИМХА, что искомое здание правее, а не то где надпись "Ресторан"

----------


## VLD

Подскажите, а что это за здание со старым гербом?

----------


## Пушкин

> Подскажите, а что это за здание со старым гербом?


 Это здание Первой станции скорой помощи в Валиховском переулке №10

----------


## OdGen

Построенной на пожертвования семьи графов Толстых.

----------


## OMF

> Я уже наблюдаю просто с ужасом. 9 числа пропал Jorjic, 10 - Antique, 11 - OMF перестал обновлять сайт, а 19 - ещё и brassl исчез.


 OMF был в Турции, потом в отпуске. Как разгребу завалы будут и обновления, и много фото из поездок.

----------


## Trs

Из "происшествий" телеграфируют, что на Садовой, 14, произошло очередное обрушение.

----------


## brassl

Из хорошего (наверное  :smileflag: ).
Сегодня год нашему архиву. Огромное спасибо всем дополнявшим, исправлявшим, смотревшим и сочуствующим  :smileflag: 
За год собрано чуть больше 5 000 файлов материала по Одессе.
Вроде неплохо получилось ?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Из хорошего (наверное ).
> Сегодня год нашему архиву. Огромное спасибо всем дополнявшим, исправлявшим, смотревшим и сочуствующим 
> За год собрано чуть больше 5 000 файлов материала по Одессе.
> Вроде неплохо получилось ?


  Это вы скромничаете ;-)

----------


## brassl

А что, получается?  :smileflag: 

Спасибо за теплые слова, не знаю потяну ли дальше ежедневные дополнения (без помощи клуба вряд ли), но переодически дополнять буду, по мере поступления материала. Постараюсь рассортировать виды по порядку, а то в некоторых папках "каша"

----------


## victor.odessa

Я считаю, что перед нами одно и то же здание. А Вы?
Вложение 2596808Вложение 2596810

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Все замечательно! Все понимают что это рабочий беспорядок. Очень удобно, хотя и большой объем (надеюсь будет еще больше))))

----------


## kravshik

> В теме Архитектура трамвайной истории я разместил эту фотографию, Софиевская, 3.
> Вложение 2578219


 это жилой дом по Софиевской возле музея,он есть и поныне

а  здание на конечной на Приморской внизу-тоже бывший Тр. павильон-но на фото не он.

----------


## Shipshin

> Я считаю, что перед нами одно и то же здание. А Вы?


 Сходство очевидное. А я примерялся к спуску Маринеско.

----------


## VicTur

> Я считаю, что перед нами одно и то же здание. А Вы?
> Вложение 2596808Вложение 2596810


 Согласен.

----------


## VicTur

История и современное состояние одесского герба: обзор от Михаила Покася.

----------


## translator

Давно не заходил, а тут так интересно... 




> А я согласен,что жители Львова ненавидят одесситов. Тоже подобное читал на их форуме.


 Вы еще на сарае почитайте... и поверьте. Дрова там. Дрова.




> Вот же этот Гашек...все карты спутал...


 «Чем вам...» Гашек «...не угодил? Или у вас другие любимые авторы?» (© _Покровские ворота_)




> У меня никогда никаких пролем с Львовом небыло.


 Бываю там ежегодно. Говорю по-русски. Мне рады. Что я делаю не так?




> Скоро буду держать в руках подшивку газеты за 1908-909 год "Одесскiй Листокъ" в подшивке 180 выпусков.


 Думаю, сканы будет интересно увидеть всем. Если можете, сканируйте весь объем не менее 300 dpi.




> История и современное состояние одесского герба: обзор от Михаила Покася.


 А что изменилось? Или я что-то пропустил? Ну, поржали, ну отбили бабки на конкурсе... И пришли к тому же?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Наша любимая тема  как-то замерла. Попробую вас развлечь. Посмотрим вместе и возьмем на вооружение такой простой прием путешествие в прошлое

----------


## translator

> Наша любимая тема  как-то замерла. Попробую вас развлечь. Посмотрим вместе и возьмем на вооружение такой простой прием путешествие в прошлое


  Давно собираюсь. Ух, как соберусь!

----------


## VicTur

А этот конкурс видели? Я думаю, среди форумчан найдётся немало реальных кандидатов в победители.

----------


## Л.С.Д.

http://wwii.sasgis.ru/?lat=46.487520&lon=30.730476&z=12 аэрофотосъёмка Одессы времен Второй Мировой войны.Вроде не было такого.

----------


## Пушкин

> http://wwii.sasgis.ru/?lat=46.487520&lon=30.730476&z=12 аэрофотосъёмка Одессы времен Второй Мировой войны.Вроде не было такого.


 Это съёмка Люфтваффе при последней бомбёжке в августе 44го...

----------


## Sergio_Good

> Я считаю, что перед нами одно и то же здание. А Вы?
> Вложение 2596808Вложение 2596810


 Как мне кажется, на рисунке присутствуют трамвайные рельсы, а были ли они на Польском спуске, я не уверен

----------


## Sergey_L

Чтобы закончить на этом вопросе )))

----------


## Trs

> Как мне кажется, на рисунке присутствуют трамвайные рельсы, а были ли они на Польском спуске, я не уверен


 А я уверен. Они там были до войны.

----------


## serg-shs

Кстати, а часть парка ПОБЕДЫ относится к териториям которые "можно потерять" или которые "нельзя потерять" ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Чтобы закончить на этом вопросе )))


 Кстати, мужчина слева, в белой фуражке просто вылитый управдом Остап Бендер (в исполнении Сергея Юрского). Поза, осанка, даже какое-то портретное сходство... Просто какая-то мистика.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Как мне кажется, на рисунке присутствуют трамвайные рельсы, а были ли они на Польском спуске, я не уверен


 Вложение 2603788
У Вас ко мне ещё вопросы будут?

----------


## kravshik

я вот как раз тоже хотел это фото показать с трамвайчиками под и на Строгановском мосту.

это в ответ на вопросы про трамвай на Польском спуске.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто-нибудь знает, какого цвета форма была у одесской карантинной стражи ?

----------


## JulyS

> Я уже писала об этом, но повторю:
> Есть хорошая книжка, правда, уже редкая (1999 г.), "Некрополь Одессы", автор Виктор Иванович Головань. Кто интересуется, поищите...


 У автора, кстати, есть ЖЖ. Правда материалов там не очень много

----------


## Скрытик

> Чтобы закончить на этом вопросе )))


  Сразу видно что это не оно - кондиционеров то нет!  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

http://dumskaya.net/news/V-Pridnestrove-perezahoronili-prah-osnovatelya-o-012400/
Любопытная инфа.

----------


## Pumik

> http://wwii.sasgis.ru/?lat=46.487520&lon=30.730476&z=12 аэрофотосъёмка Одессы времен Второй Мировой войны.Вроде не было такого.


 у меня большая половина карты не открывается, в чем секрет?

----------


## SaMoVar

На сервере может что-то не так. Попробуй кэш почистить.
Ну и сильверлайт обновить можно попробовать - хотя врядли.

----------


## Pumik

> На сервере может что-то не так. Попробуй кэш почистить.
> Ну и сильверлайт обновить можно попробовать - хотя врядли.


  Не, то что мне надо, его вообще, кажется нет. Покажите, пожалуйста,  кто-то 10-14 станции фонтана.

----------


## SaMoVar

Просто те участки не попали. Фотки на сасгис взяты с сайта победы. А вообще - это архив США. Я не смог получить оттуда аэрофотосъёмку. Подключил друга с США даже - не вышло.

----------


## HelloIT

> мы не должны позволить отобрать права у Тарпана на реконструкцию гостиницы "Спартак", потому что если эти проглотиты заберут этот участок,
> то мы навсегда распрощаемся со славной гостинецей "Спартак" и наша гостиница "Большая Московская"  будет одиноко стоят одна в самом центре города!
> отстоим право Тарпана воссоздать "Спартак"


 Отобрать участки - можно, конечно. Вот только кто туда придет и что будет там строить... Никто точно сказать не может. 
Екатерининская площадь выглядит очень достойно. А ведь Тарпан был одним из тех, кто ее реставрировал. Может и Дрибасовской так повезет? 
Большая Московская строится, несмотря ни на что.

----------


## Trs

Вы опять?

----------


## malyutka_e

Штербуль, где леса ?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Отобрать участки - можно, конечно. Вот только кто туда придет и что будет там строить... Никто точно сказать не может. 
> Екатерининская площадь выглядит очень достойно. А ведь Тарпан был одним из тех, кто ее реставрировал. Может и Дрибасовской так повезет? 
> Большая Московская строится, несмотря ни на что.


 Можно и отберут...в этом можете не сомневаться.По крайней мере придет туда тот,кто имеет средстав на строительство,в отличие от Вашего Гуру Тарпана...а то,что у Руслана Серафимовича заберут всё егохозяйство,включая Дом Руссова и две гостиницы,одну из которых он кстати втихаря разрушил под соусом,что старое здание...в этом можете не на миг не сомневаться...

----------


## Лакедемон

> Штербуль, где леса ?


 по моему, где леса логичнее спросить у Петрушки

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

[IMG][/IMG]
Большая Арнаутская (тогда Чкалова)

----------


## brassl

Есть очень не много не ежедневных обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Зато они есть, что не может не радовать.)

----------


## brassl

Да куда ж я денусь от такой теплой компании  :smileflag: . Буду проявляться иногда.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

http://visualrian.ru/images?section=photo&text=%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81  %D1%81%D0%B0&types[]=Photo&query_id=&is_published_ru=1&page=50
Более 1000 фотографий по Одессе.

----------


## brassl

Они уже давно по не многу переходят к нам  :smileflag: . 

Пару дней тому назад выкладывал фото

Это то же оттуда
А сегодня это
Раньше был Симонов, очередь по воду.... все сразу выложить не успел

----------


## brassl

Ребята, вот тут продается много фото трамваев, может кто не видел..

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот как выглядит сейчас бывший санаторий Россия с высоты птичьего полета.

----------


## krust

*Рукотворные силуэты эпохи*



> являя особое искусство, работал не карандашом, тушью и кистью, но крошечными ножничками английской стали, коими, поглядывая на модель, за считанные минуты вырезал из черной бумаги силуэт со многими его деталями, вплоть до крохотной, озорно загнутой вверх реснички. Такие резаные силуэты знатоки ставили выше рисованных, потому что исполнение их требовало куда большего мастерства.

----------


## OMF

> Ребята, вот тут продается много фото трамваев, может кто не видел..


 Спасибо, я покупаю уже...

----------


## brassl

Сканами хорошими поделитесь ? :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Подскажите - может кто знает. Какое это кладбище? И сохранилась ли могила?

----------


## OMF

> Сканами хорошими поделитесь ?


 Посмотрим. Во-первых, я не знаю какое качество самих фото (судя по превьюшкам, не все они хорошие), во-вторых, я их еще не купил , в-третьих, все хорошее будет выставлено на сайте.

----------


## brassl

Ну и на том спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

> Из "происшествий" телеграфируют, что на Садовой, 14, произошло очередное обрушение.


  Оказался случайно в этом месте в это время. Обрушилась очередная часть отселенного флигеля во дворе слева. Хотя в части флигеля ближе к поезду еще живут люди. Выскочили, поохали и по моему на этом все закончилось. Вот снимки это флигеля и развала. 



Выложил только сегодня потому, что не работал копм.

----------


## exse

Всех для кого это праздник - С праздником Великой Победы!

Победили!
 

 

Можно и отдохнуть:

----------


## translator

> Рукотворные силуэты эпохи


 У меня такой есть. Делал в 80-х у старика в Пассаже. Был поражен проворностью рук и точностью движений. Весть процесс занял считанные минуты.
До сих пор храню. Силуэт наклеен на паспарту.

----------


## Kamin

Да такие силуэты вырезал мужчина - художник в Пассаже много лет. Помню вначале у входа с Преображенской налево, есть еще дверь. А потом в похожем углу только рядом с выходом на Дерибасовскую. 
С праздником Великой ПОБЕДЫ!

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Всех с праздником 9-го мая!!! Днем нашей Победы!!!

----------


## brassl

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. Всех форумчан с Праздником Победы!!!

----------


## Trs

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям с праздником Великой Победы!

----------


## Antique

С Праздником!

----------


## Пушкин

С Праздником, с Днём Победы!!! Ура!!!

----------


## SaMoVar

C ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!

----------


## brassl

Постарался привести в порядок папку - Соборная площадь. Воронцов 
Может у кого есть дополнения???. 
Не стесняйтесь присылайте  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Всех - с праздником!

----------


## Antique

Сегодня обнаружил что лягушка вернулась на фонтан.

----------


## VicTur

> Сегодня обнаружил что лягушка вернулась на фонтан.


 Замечательная новость в замечательный день. С праздником, дорогие единомышленники!

----------


## Shipshin

Всех С Праздником!!!

----------


## krust

*Напиши мне — попробуй!* Александр Дорошенко.

Осмелюсь немного дополнить столь замечательный очерк на мой взгляд интересными открытками - свидетелями прошлого. Тем более, что некоторые из них особо привлекательны конкретной связью (описанием или упоминанием) письменного сообщения с иллюстрацией. А это не так банально как просто "привет из Одессы" глазами приезжих.



Одесса - Ростов-на-Дону
_"...Вот мы отдыхаем в Одессе, в этом чудном уголке; третий фонарик - наш номер, музыка на бульваре всё время играет, хорошо. Катались на лодочке с Малого фонтана в Аркадию..._




Одесса - Петроград 31.V. 1917
_"Концерт 30 мая в Городском театре дал подписки на "Заём Свободы" 2.100.000 руб.Остаёмся на другой концерт... Сегодня жара. Сейчас пойдём на Чёрное море кататься, а может и купаться..."_




В Архангельск, 17 июня 1914г.
_"...Посылаю тебе наш Городской сад. Зелени в нём не много...Войны у нас нет. Есть памятник Пушкину, он когда-то здесь жил..."_




Одесса - Беково, Саратовск.губ. 27 июня 1909г.
_"...Вот мы и на лимане, беру рапные ванны, скучища здесь страшная, Не знаешь куда деваться..."_




Одесса-Кострома 1.7.1905
_"Милый папочка! Пишу тебе из Одессы, где вот уж несколько дней чудно проводим время. Как хороша Одесса! Не могу ещё всё налюбоваться на море..."_



Одесса- Ровное Херсон.губ. 30 июня 1908г.
_"Вчера я целый день бегал по городу, устал ужасно, ноги болят ещё и сегодня, но за то я хорошо познакомился с городом. У меня хватило времени побывать да же и на Андреевском лимане, где я хорошо провёл время, встретил свою хорошую знакомую..."_




Одесса - Петроград 14.6.17
_...Шлю привет из Одессы, куда я приехала с большими затруднениями. Трое суток пришлось быть в коридоре и почти всё время стоять. За то теперь я вполне отдыхаю, много гуляю, принимаю ванны. За город редко приходиться ездить, т.к. благодаря увеличению населения трамваи переполнены, а некоторые прекратили движение..._

----------


## OdGen

Дом Руссова ...

----------


## brassl

Да, мрак. На выходных проходил по переулку Чайковского, так там кроме фасадной стены дом снесли полностью, ни фига себе "реабилитация с надстройкой".

Есть немного дополнений в архиве. Заходите.

----------


## odessa_forever

Если повтор, то сорри, но меня привлекла нижняя часть открытки. 
Отличается от того, что мы имеем сегодня в виде стены и башни в парке Шевченко. Или это не она, а где-то пониже, на территории сегодняшнего порта?

----------


## SaMoVar

Она. Остатки карантина.

----------


## Antique

> Дом Руссова ...


 Голова посаженная на кол, полнейшее издевательство.




> Да, мрак. На выходных проходил по переулку Чайковского, так там кроме фасадной стены дом снесли полностью, ни фига себе "реабилитация с надстройкой".


 Выходит пропал дом.

----------


## brassl

Нашел только что фото порта 1944 год. А нас такой не было.

----------


## OdGen

> Голова посаженная на кол, полнейшее издевательство.


 Жутко смотрится, верно?

----------


## kravshik

> Если повтор, то сорри, но меня привлекла нижняя часть открытки. 
> Отличается от того, что мы имеем сегодня в виде стены и башни в парке Шевченко. Или это не она, а где-то пониже, на территории сегодняшнего порта? 
> Вложение 2638388


 ЭТО остатки нижней стены карантина,снизу была такая-же стена...двор карантина был в виде прямоугольника,по обрыву спускались стены уступами ,что видно даже и на этой открытке,а внизу стена с арками как и сверху.

----------


## Antique

> Жутко смотрится, верно?


 Ужасно!

----------


## Скрытик

Хоть и грех говорить, но лучше бы там голова известного реставратора висела

----------


## Trs

> Выходит пропал дом.


 "Реконструкция со сносом". Если оставить фасад - с частичным.

----------


## SaMoVar

Можно по этому дому поподробнее в личку?

----------


## victor.odessa

Увидел в фотогалереи это фото и вспомнил рассказ отца о том, что в 30-е годы на улицах города (в частности возле кирхи) выступал с разными трюками китаец, который помимо всего очень хорошо метал ножи. Возможно он и запечатлён на старом фото?  
Вложение 2640864

----------


## Trs

> Можно по этому дому поподробнее в личку?


 Это обсуждали в данной теме на сообщениях 36-й сотни, в районе 3610..3640.

----------


## Скрытик

> Увидел в фотогалереи это фото и вспомнил рассказ отца о том, что в 30-е годы на улицах города (в частности возле кирхи) выступал с разными трюками китаец, который помимо всего очень хорошо метал ножи. Возможно он и запечатлён на старом фото?  
> Вложение 2640864


 Это больше на игру в "наперстки" похоже  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Скажу за свой двор родной... Успенская 83/85


 А что было в главном здании до революции?

----------


## SaMoVar

За это не скажу. Откопал только то, что флигель, в котором я жил, и где находилась база при Союзе (въезд был с Кировского садика) )- склады Кузнецова.
Ну и выход в катакомбы имелся через огромные подвалы.

----------


## Antique

> За это не скажу. Откопал только то, что флигель, в котором я жил, и где находилась база при Союзе (въезд был с Кировского садика) )- склады Кузнецова.
> Ну и выход в катакомбы имелся через огромные подвалы.


 Если Кузнецову принадлежал весь участок то главное здание могло быть конторским... Странно конечно, что про назначение здания ничего не известно, оно явно строилось для какого-то учреждения или конторы. Возможно во Всей Одессе поздних выпусков по этому поводу что-либо говориться.

----------


## SaMoVar

Флигель, в котором я жил намного старее здания суда 1905 года, которым вы интересуетесь.

1 - склады Кузнецова (мраморная лестница, старинная дверь, витражи).
2 - здание суда 1905 года (с чёрного хода чугунная лестница есть)
3-Старый 3-этажный дом (не знаю что там было, чугунная лестница)
4-трёхэтажный дом (не знаю что там было)
5- техникум (вполне современный)

----------


## Sergey_L

> Нашел только что фото порта 1944 год. А нас такой не было.


 Очень интересный ракурс, на мой взгляд. Здания на переднем плане хорошо различимы и редко встречаются. По-моему, это как раз те жилые дома на территории порта, о которых шла речь как-то. Они находятся прямо напротив таможенной площади. И ещё, может быть это всё-таки 41 год? Слишком уж много целых домов.

----------


## Antique

> Флигель, в котором я жил намного старее здания суда 1905 года, которым вы интересуетесь.


 А, постройки разого времени, понятно. [/QUOTE]Ещё я подметил, что фасад здания 1905-го года доходит до угла переулка, но с о стороны переулка торец здания очень узкий. Исходя из этого мне кажется что более старое здание со стороны переулка в 1905-м году обьединили сновым зданием, и в угловой части находиться общие для обеих зданий помещения.

----------


## brassl

Выложил еще одно военное фото. Может кто узнает местность, где?

----------


## Скрытик

> Выложил еще одно военное фото. Может кто узнает местность, где?


  Напоминает Газовый переулок, впереди как бы насыпь.

----------


## brassl

> Очень интересный ракурс, на мой взгляд. Здания на переднем плане хорошо различимы и редко встречаются. По-моему, это как раз те жилые дома на территории порта, о которых шла речь как-то. Они находятся прямо напротив таможенной площади. И ещё, может быть это всё-таки 41 год? Слишком уж много целых домов.
> 
> Вложение 2642193


 Сзади на фото карандашная подпись Odessa 6/4/44

----------


## polvnic

> Увидел в фотогалереи это фото и вспомнил рассказ отца о том, что в 30-е годы на улицах города (в частности возле кирхи) выступал с разными трюками китаец, который помимо всего очень хорошо метал ножи. Возможно он и запечатлён на старом фото?  
> Вложение 2640864


 Этот же "фокусник" показан в документальном фильме "Человек с киноаппаратом" режиссёра Дзиги Вертова, 1929 г., http://rutube.ru/tracks/3107268.html?v=0bc2ddc8a8576212b6a2453631e2c44c
44'30".

----------


## krust

Может кто не видел или не знает, будет интересно посетить Сайт Олега Сивирина

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за ссылку. Я когда то фото у него "стянул" для общего архива, ссылку на его сайт поставил. Очень надеюсь, что он не обиделся  :smileflag: 
Есть пару новых военных фото 1944 год. Заходите.

5 100  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

На 16-й Фонтана открыли новую набережную

----------


## SaMoVar

Эта набережная для покупателей коттеджей (построенных выше). Пляж и набережная будет "закрытого типа".

----------


## Лакедемон

> Эта набережная для покупателей коттеджей (построенных выше). Пляж и набережная будет "закрытого типа".


 это выдумки
http://www.hi-raise.com/ru/projects/...g/default.aspx

----------


## SaMoVar

Время нас рассудит.

----------


## VicTur

Мои версии по поводу этой фотографии:

1 — Юрия Олеши, 2;
2 — Польская, 12, угол Бунина;
3 — филармония;
4 — Деволановский спуск, 1;
5 — здания на Польском спуске.



В целом перед нами район между Строгановским мостом и Таможенной площадью.

У кого какие возражения?

----------


## Maksy

http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_000x4xbg.jpg
Асташкина 9

----------


## Пушкин

> Мои версии по поводу этой фотографии:
> 
> 1 — Юрия Олеши, 2;
> 2 — Польская, 12, угол Бунина;
> 3 — филармония;
> 4 — Деволановский спуск, 1;
> 5 — здания на Польском спуске.
> 
> Вложение 2647075
> ...


  №3 башенка филармонии, а чуть ближе - Это крыша гостиницы Красная, №2  - Корпус фабрики Воровского, жаль не знаю что там было до того как - здание на данный момент разрушается...№5 - ещё один корпус фабрики

----------


## Trs

Нет, №5 - это жилой дом, по Польской он имеет №3, по спуску - не помню. В №2 до фабрики был ломбард.

----------


## Antique

№3 - это ещё и гостиница Бристоль из-за которой выглядывает купол филармонии.

----------


## Пушкин

> №3 башенка филармонии,а чуть ближе - Это крыша гостиницы Красная,


 


> №3 - это ещё и гостиница Бристоль из-за которой выглядывает купол филармонии.


 Дубль? :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Вопрос к клубу.
Фото было подписано  - Одесский порт. Гложат сомнений так ли это.

----------


## OMF

> есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> Вопрос к клубу.
> Фото было подписано  - Одесский порт. Гложат сомнений так ли это.
> Вложение 2652352


  На фото река, дебаркадер, берег двухярусный, какие-то среднерусские церкви - явно не Одесса, а какая-то тверь...

----------


## OMF

Кстати, это фото - http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_00998788.JPG, тоже не из Одессы - на Б.Фонтане таких лестниц к морю не было.

----------


## Antique

> Дубль?


  да

----------


## brassl

Сам удивился. На аукционе продавали открытку, на обороте подпись Одесса, санаторий , дальше тираж и т.д. Открытка типографская, не фото.

А впрочем..
 Не похож забор?

----------


## OMF

> Сам удивился. На аукционе продавали открытку, на обороте подпись Одесса, санаторий , дальше тираж и т.д. Открытка типографская, не фото.
> 
> А впрочем..
>  Не похож забор?


 Это скорее Ялта или Сочи. На Фонтане до намывки пляжей не было не то, что забора или променада, не было ни одного нормального подхода к пляжу, кроме центральной лестницы и еще одной маленькой со стороны сан. Горького. После намывки появилась предшественница теперешной "променады". На южной стороне от причала спусков тоже не было, т.к. не было и пляжа, а были "скалки", куда мы и ходили купаться. С военного санатория надо было спускаться по горе к лодочной станции, а там уже или идти на центральный пляж, либо на скалки. После намывки южного пляжа построили обычную бетонную лестницу наверх к военному санаторию.

----------


## brassl

А если с Фонтаном опечатка? Может быть другое место в Одессе? Я к сожалению санатории плохо знаю

----------


## Shcoda

> есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> Вопрос к клубу.
> Фото было подписано  - Одесский порт. Гложат сомнений так ли это.
> Вложение 2652352


 Пусть сомнения Вас больше не гложат.
Это Нижний Новгород.
Сверху совершенно узнаваемый Нижегородский Кремль, это старая пристань на стрелке Оки и Волги.

Сегодня как-то так:




Кстати, на дебаркадере при внимательном рассмотрении можно прочесть надпись "Пристань М.К.Кашиной"
А это - выдающаяся нижегородская судовладелица ХIХ-ХХ веков.
Прообраз горьковской Вассы Железновой.



http://www.innov.ru/np/2003_1/page6.htm

----------


## OMF

> А если с Фонтаном опечатка? Может быть другое место в Одессе? Я к сожалению санатории плохо знаю


 Не может. С ФБ таких спусков нет и не было, а больше санаториев и не было. Двухярусных набережных и катеров не у длинных пирсов тоже не было. Все-таки, ИМХО, это Сочи или прочее Черноморское побережье Кавказа...

----------


## brassl

Ну что ж. Может еще кто выскажется. И уберем фото с архива  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Ну что ж. Может еще кто выскажется. И уберем фото с архива


 А в левом верхнем углу это что?

----------


## Antique

Уютная ул., 8
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastcom&cat=0&pid=13049&msg  _id=433&page=1#comment433

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте

----------


## Скрытик

Сейчас смотрю фильм "*Правда о "Ликвидации" или Маршал Жуков против одесских бандитов*", там есть немного съемок  послевоенного времени. 
Если кому интересно - http://rutor.org/torrent/113091/prav...ov-2007-satrip

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну что ж. Может еще кто выскажется. И уберем фото с архива


 Убирать эти фото из архива не надо, потому, что это Одесса. Конкретно - военный санаторий на 16-й ст. БФ. Один вид снизу, другой (с девушкой ) - сверху. Сам не раз ходил по этой лестнице, когда мой отец в нем отдыхал. Эта лестница существует и сейчас, но выглядит значительно хуже. Санаторный корпус тоже сохранился. Желающие могут ее сфотографировать на память, пока и этот санаторий не начали застраивать.
На 12-й станции тоже был военный санаторий, но его срыли и застроили элитными коттеджами.

----------


## OMF

А ведь точно. Моя вина... Главное, что бывал в этом санатории не раз (в кино ходили), но было это еще до холеры...
Я смотрел по направлению к морю, а эта лестница выводила вниз к стоянке. Т.е. второе фото - это не набережная, а за деревом должен быть ресторан "Золотой Берег". А катер "Жемчужина" уже отошел от причала, развернулся и идет в сторону города.

----------


## brassl

Ну вот и славненько. Спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## translator

> Всех с праздником 9-го мая!!! Днем нашей Победы!!!


 


> Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. Всех форумчан с Праздником Победы!!!


 


> С Праздником!


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *Другой взгляд**другой взгляд на 9ое мая*
Я снова в Берлине. Первым делом бегу на почту и встаю в коротенькую очередь, за двумя панками лет 14. 
Один  из них разворачивает какой-то грязный кусок мотора (кажется) из  вчерашней газеты, расправляет газету, показывает на заголовок:
- О! Смотри танки какие! Победа. 
- Чего?
- Русские празднуют победу над нами!
- Русские победу над нами? Это чего это? Футбол?
- Да нет, война!
- Какая война?
- Мировая!
- А ну, покажи!
- Ну вот видишь, танки едут.
- Это где они едут, у нас?
- Да нет, у русских.
- А чего это? Они победили и у них танки едут?
- Ну празднуют они, что войну победили. С тех пор как победили, каждый год празднуют, вот тут написано.

Наступает минута молчания. Первый пытается обратно завернуть гадость в свою газету, второй задумался. Минуты через полтторы:
- А! Слушай! Я понял! Это когда доткомы упали, да? Эта война?




> Ну вот и славненько. Спасибо

----------


## tatjana_v

Вот попалась такая статья с фото

*Одесса, которую мы теряем*
http://zn.ua/articles/80949

----------


## Antique

> [SPOILER="Другой взгляд"]*другой взгляд на 9ое мая*


 Ну да, конечно у этих панков, которые не знают истории достаточно поверхносный взгляд на события. Хотя не очень вериться что статья не заказная, так как страно удивление, про празднование "каждый год" - по крайней мере в Европе аналогично.

----------


## Antique

> Вот попалась такая статья с фото
> 
> *Одесса, которую мы теряем*
> http://zn.ua/articles/80949


 В столице наверное сочиняли статью. Немного цитат: "Лонжерон". "Во-первых, в Одессе нет памятников архитектуры мирового масштаба и звучания, а национального и местного значения (если брать лишь исторический центр города) — порядка 240."




> Управление охраны объектов культурного наследия Одесской облгосадминистрации обращалось в Госслужбу по вопросам национального культурного наследия с просьбой включить мостовые 12 одесских улиц в Госреестр памятников Украины, но Киев не увидел историко-культурную ценность в этих творениях инженерного искусства.


 В Киеве теже самые беспредельщики.

----------


## Antique

Всё забываю сказать, что у ограды в стиле модерн возле трамвайного моста на 16-й станции есть близнец неподалёку от 411-й батареи. Следует от остановки на Город пройти по Г-образному переулку в сторону моря, где её можно обнаружить. К сожалению оригинального входного портала я не обнаружил. За оградой какой-то разрушенных хоз. двор с постройками гаражного типа.

----------


## SaMoVar

На карте можете местонахождение показать? Что-то очень знакомое.

----------


## Antique

> На карте можете местонахождение показать? Что-то очень знакомое.


 Где-то так... http://wikimapia.org/19876734

----------


## SaMoVar

В том же районе была чугунная беседка красоты неописуемой. Наверное, уже нет её.

----------


## brassl

Нашел вот такой интересный сайт с фото.
Вроде такого еще не было.

Смотрите.
Никогда не видел. А Вы?
И разрешение отличное.
В общем вечер удался  :smileflag: 
Спасибо за плюсик

----------


## Antique

> Нашел вот такой интересный сайт с фото.
> Вроде такого еще не было.


 Потрясающе. А это наверное обвалившаяся сторона Черноморской улицы http://photo-lib.ukrgeo.org/main.php?g2_itemId=7707

----------


## Лысый0

Мамочка, и две затопленных баржи в Отраде (мы обычно там начинали пляжный сезон в апреле - ныряли в баржу)...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Мамочка, и две затопленных баржи в Отраде (мы обычно там начинали пляжный сезон в апреле - ныряли в баржу)...


  :smileflag:  значит, мы ныряли где-то рядом.  А ту высокую горку помните на конце пирса? Мы ее почему-то  называли "гепалка"  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Спасибо всем за плюсики, ну и что бы их отработать начинаю плавный перенос фото в наш Архив  :smileflag: 
Пополняемся по немногу  :smileflag:

----------


## Sergey_L

> Потрясающе. А это наверное обвалившаяся сторона Черноморской улицы http://photo-lib.ukrgeo.org/main.php?g2_itemId=7707


 Это стопроцентно Черноморская )) Фото настолько большие, что можно увеличивать вплоть до хорошего просмотра винтовой лестницы на доме Мартыновского!

----------


## krust

Вроде бы похоже.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вроде бы похоже.


  Оно самое. А откуда у вас эта стереопара, если не секрет ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> значит, мы ныряли где-то рядом.  А ту высокую горку помните на конце пирса? Мы ее почему-то  называли "гепалка"


 Большое спасибо администрации форума за поздравление.
Я тоже плавал внутри  этой баржи. Приятные детские воспоминания. Значит я, вы и Лысый  примерно одного возраста  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это стопроцентно Черноморская )) Фото настолько большие, что можно увеличивать вплоть до хорошего просмотра винтовой лестницы на доме Мартыновского!Вложение 2664688


 А вот те же здания, только снятые с другой стороны.

----------


## Antique

> А вот те же здания, только снятые с другой стороны.


 Мда, уже немного до обрушения осталось.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мда, уже немного до обрушения осталось.


  Да, приговор уже подписан...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите, дополняйте. Вечером еще постараюсь закинуть

----------


## pl9019

Вот, выдряпал у Клуба Одесситов. Не знаю правильно я сделал или нет... 
Взял здесь:http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_28/alm_28_213-221.pdf

----------


## brassl

А есть у нас такая :smileflag:

----------


## pl9019

> А есть у нас такая


 Чесно, искал у Вас на сайте. Видно плохо искал :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Да вроде стараюсь расскладівать по улицам и номерам домов, но бардак присутсвует, каюсь, исправлюсь  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=13418
Какой же это август, - деревья голые, снег лежит и мужик в зимнем на скамейке...

----------


## mlch

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=13418
> Какой же это август, - деревья голые, снег лежит и мужик в зимнем на скамейке...


 Вот такой вот  август....  :smileflag: 
(Простите - не удержался.)

----------


## victor.odessa

Я считаю, что на фото трамвай №5 в районе Староконного рынка.
Вложение 2672147

----------


## translator

Небольшой оффтоп.




> Ну да, конечно у этих панков, которые не знают истории достаточно поверхносный взгляд на события


 Год назад приезжал знакомый (однокурсник отца) из Германии. Он обычно приезжает каждый год летом на месяц, а тут приехал впервые с дочкой, которая была вывезена в Германию еще в возрасте 3 лет и училась там в школе. Было ей 16 лет и она впервые приехала в совок.
Она понятия не имеет, что Германия воевала (в школьной программе жесточайшая цензура — "Германия в войне не участвовала"). Будучи на каникулах в Канаде, она узнала, что "была война, ее каким-то боком касалась Германия и победили США и Канада". Сам собой, "Канада больше победила", т.к. это была канадская версия истории.
Вот такая история вбивается в головы детей в политкорректной Европе.
А что там празднует старшее поколение, они действительно не знаю, т.к. не вдаются в их проблемы.
И я не думаю, что победу над Германией в самой Германии празднуют с парадом.  И, наверное, точно не вывешивают флаги Советского Союза.

(А вот кризис доткомов в Европе надела шуму. Это нас он обошел стороной из-за технической недоразвитости и слегка коснулся лишь крупных городов типа Москвы... Поэтому все вполне закономерно. Это было потрясением.)

----------


## OMF

> Я считаю, что на фото трамвай №5 в районе Староконного рынка.
> Вложение 2672147


 А что, я разве что-то другое написал на своем сайте? 
Кстати эти фото я купил и сейчас жду, что мне их пришлют из Франции. Будем надеяться, что удастся сделать лучшие сканы.

----------


## Лакедемон

> Я считаю, что на фото трамвай №5 в районе Староконного рынка.
> Вложение 2672147


  очень похоже. Это бывшая конечная остановка возле Косвенной 18

----------


## Abag

Помоему это часть дома Русова
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10172&pid=13423#  top_display_media

----------


## Скрытик

> Помоему это часть дома Русова
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10172&pid=13423#top_display_media


 Сорри . - да, это он. С половиной соседнего.

----------


## netslov

Дамба у Дофиновки,спасательная станция,румыны на каруцах,у меня лично такой фотки не было.

Одесского Округа Общество Спасения на водах (именно так оно называлась официально тогда) уже располагало рядом станций, каждая из которых имела и свое имя собственное. Станции были например в Дофиновке, Люстдорфе, Аккермане (Белгород-Днестровском)

----------


## SaMoVar

Антонеску дал приказ
Всем румынам на Кавказ
А румыны - Ласа, ласа
Ла каруца и ла каса.

Это бабушка мне рассказывала - времён оккупации одесские частушки. (А румыны - Хорошо, хорошо. По повозкам и домой).

----------


## brassl

> Антонеску дал приказ
> Всем румынам на Кавказ
> А румыны - Ласа, ласа
> Ла каруца и ла каса.
> 
> Это бабушка мне рассказывала - времён оккупации одесские частушки. (А румыны - Хорошо, хорошо. По повозкам и домой).


    А у моей еще вторая часть была  :smileflag: 

А румыны не поняли
За два дня Кавказ и здали.

----------


## VicTur

Пересматривая фотографии Никитенко, сделал любопытное наблюдение. Сравните эти два здания, обратите внимание на оформление окон на втором, третьем и четвёртом этажах соответственно. Это только мне мерещится сходство или оно и вправду присутствует?

Дом на Софиевской возводил, если не ошибаюсь, Чернигов. У кого есть Пилявский, гляньте, пожалуйста, архитектора здания по Базарной, 49. Вряд ли такое сходство — случайное совпадение.

----------


## brassl

Сейчас под рукой Пилявского нет, если до вечера никто не посмотрит, то отпишусь после работы.

----------


## malyutka_e

http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_0009876988.jpg
Это конечная 28-го трамвая. Новосельского угол Пастера. За хрущевкой видно здание технического общества, (пока еще целое).

----------


## Antique

> Дом на Софиевской возводил, если не ошибаюсь, Чернигов.


 Да, Чернигов

А разве левое фото дома на Софиевской, 9? Дом находится на Софиевской, 11. 

Конечно, просто так декор не кочует из здания в здание. Возможно Чернигов выполнил помогал строить, а дом допустим спроектирован Влодеком. Ясно одно - у обоих зданий должен быть общий архитектор декоратор. Меня очень озадачивала кладка из кирпича на Софиевской ,так как Чернигову это совершенно несвойственно. Хотя он мог попробовать себя и в этом ключе.  У №13 последний этаж тоже похож.

----------


## Гидрант

> Антонеску дал приказ
> Всем румынам на Кавказ
> А румыны - Ласа, ласа
> Ла каруца и ла каса.
> 
> Это бабушка мне рассказывала - времён оккупации одесские частушки. (А румыны - Хорошо, хорошо. По повозкам и домой).


 А мне рассказывали "с переводом" третьей и четвертой строки - А румуна не дурной, на каруцу и домой. 

ПС.Вообще наши бабушки, царство им небесное, многому хорошему нас обучили (как сейчас понимаешь): от "Кушай мне, шоб ты здох" до "Ты же должен быть порядочный человек"

----------


## malyutka_e

> Пересматривая фотографии Никитенко, сделал любопытное наблюдение. Сравните эти два здания, обратите внимание на оформление окон на втором, третьем и четвёртом этажах соответственно. Это только мне мерещится сходство или оно и вправду присутствует?
> Вложение 2674176
> Дом на Софиевской возводил, если не ошибаюсь, Чернигов. У кого есть Пилявский, гляньте, пожалуйста, архитектора здания по Базарной, 49. Вряд ли такое сходство — случайное совпадение.


 У Пилявского нет адреса Базарная, 49

----------


## Antique

> У Пилявского нет адреса Базарная, 49


 Базарная 49 в реестре памятников была, там на здании даже табличка прикреплена. 

Я тут попробовал сравнить здание с другими проектами Влодека и у него в общем то более сдержанные формы, декор не такой измельчённый и барочность как-то по другому выражается, а с Черниговом больше аналогий. В общем здание на Базарной может быть творением Чернигова.

----------


## Trs

Я сегодня был на Греческой, 38. Второй этаж разобран полностью, на первом действуют магазины. В подоворотне висит паспорт проекта - второй этаж отстроят заново, надстроят третий в схожей стилистике и нахлобучат мансарду.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А что, я разве что-то другое написал на своем сайте?


 Это фото я увидел в Одесской фотогалереи у brassl в разделе Местонахождения не знаю, подскажите. И откликнулся на призыв о помощи, высказав свою точку зрения.

----------


## Antique

> Я сегодня был на Греческой, 38. Второй этаж разобран полностью, на первом действуют магазины. В подоворотне висит паспорт проекта - второй этаж отстроят заново, надстроят третий в схожей стилистике и нахлобучат мансарду.


 А фото паспорта нет? В любом случае получится ужасно, не стоит увеличивать этажность зданий в два раза.

----------


## Trs

Фотоаппарат снова лежит в ремонте, но уже ненадолго - чинят вспышку. Смотрится действительно не лучшим образом.

----------


## OMF

> Это фото я увидел в Одесской фотогалереи у brassl в разделе Местонахождения не знаю, подскажите. И откликнулся на призыв о помощи, высказав свою точку зрения.


 Это-то понятно. Непонятно, почему местонахождение неизвестно, если я на своем сайте - откуда это фото было взято опять без ссылки - четко указал где и что...

Повторю еще раз, что я купил (!) эти фотографии и возражаю, чтобы они перепубликовывались без ссылки на источник.

----------


## Antique

> Фотоаппарат снова лежит в ремонте, но уже ненадолго - чинят вспышку. Смотрится действительно не лучшим образом.


 Что же это за неудачный экземпляр, нельзя ли обменять по гарантии?

Хорошо,что хоть успел сфотографировать как-есть, правда собирался ещё и в парадную заглянуть, но уже поздно, да и в здании на вид не более одной квартиры на втором этаже и лестница может быть персональной.

----------


## Trs

Да нет, экземпляр удачный, проблемы начались после неудачного приземления на твёрдую поверхность вместе с владельцем. На мне последствия внезапного столкновения с реальностью зажили, а у него пострадала главная плата и он долго по мастерским ездил - в конце концов, один сервис-центр взялся отремонтировать его без отправки в Киев. В результате там оживили всё, кроме вспышки, после чего он по гарантии мастерской вернулся назад.

Лестница в парадной была личной. На двери осталась надпись "квартира 1", саму лестницу уже разобрали.

----------


## brassl

> Это-то понятно. Непонятно, почему местонахождение неизвестно, если я на своем сайте - откуда это фото было взято опять без ссылки - четко указал где и что...
> 
> Повторю еще раз, что я купил (!) эти фотографии и возражаю, чтобы они перепубликовывались без ссылки на источник.


 Фото я скачал не с Вашего сайта, а с аукциона (о чем и уведомил в посте на сайте о наличии фото), если Вы поделитесь хорошими сканами, то тогда фото выложенные в Моей папке будут Ваши и я с большим удовольствием поставлю ссылку на Вас (никто еще не может пожаловаться на отсутствие ссылок на источник). А пока увы, пассаж "опять без ссылки" не обоснован  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Фото я скачал не с Вашего сайта, а с аукциона (о чем и уведомил в посте на сайте о наличии фото), если Вы поделитесь хорошими сканами, то тогда фото выложенные в Моей папке будут Ваши и я с большим удовольствием поставлю ссылку на Вас (никто еще не может пожаловаться на отсутствие ссылок на источник). А пока увы


 OK, OK. Мне показалось, что фото большие, а не превьюшки. Хорошие сканы будут, когда будут фото. А пока - утром деньги, через месяц стулья .

----------


## brassl

> OK, OK. Мне показалось, что фото большие, а не превьюшки. Хорошие сканы будут, когда будут фото. А пока - утром деньги, через месяц стулья .


 Ну вот и ладненько, ждем  :smileflag: 
 А фото действительно большие, я фотошопом поработал  :smileflag: . 
Не люблю просто выкладывать фото, не подработав.
Если еще какие Ваши фото есть в Архиве без ссылок на Вас, подскажите пожалуйста, я подправлю.

----------


## brassl

Купил вчера книгу БРАМИ ОДЕСИ (собирал долго  :smileflag: ), большое спасибо Авторам (если они нас читают  :smileflag: ), ребята, может поделитесь качественными фотографиями для общего Архива, у Вас там Аркадия с воротами интересная, никогда не видел. Может еще что есть. Особенно понравилась фраза в начале книги - КОПИРУЙТЕ НАС ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.
 Еще раз Спасибо!

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Обновляйте.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Друзья, скажите пожалуйста, где в Одессе находился Малый пер. в 1904-1905 гг.

----------


## Trs

нынешний Маяковского, нет?

----------


## krust

> Друзья, скажите пожалуйста, где в Одессе находился Малый пер. в 1904-1905 гг.


 Там же где и сейчас, тот что не так давно Маяковского звался. А вот до 1875 г. назывался тот переулок, что сейчас Некрасова (бывш. Казарменный) В то время немножко перепутали таблички на домах Малого пер. с Казарменным и наоборот.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Спасибо, просто вылетел из головы этот Малый пер - один из адресов В.А. Орлова  :smileflag: 
Благодаря  известному многим  замечательному сайту (odessa.sergekot.com) один потомственный одессит, проживающий  в СП-бурге достал свои  семейные архивы  и вспомнил о династии Орловых - Дю-Буше (Французский бульвар, 3). Оказывается, между  Французским бульваром 3 и клиникой Дю-Буше на Ясной был тайный ход, благодаря которому  первые социал-демократы проводили  свои сходки  :smileflag:

----------


## Lively

1.Если на клетке со слоном написано "буйвол" 
- не верь глазам своим... (с) Козьма Прутков
2. Прямо по списку и пойдем.... (с) М.М. ЖванецкийВ данной заметке анализируются изображения Одесского побережья на старых открытках и фотографиях 
и сделана попытка определить положение изображеннх объектов по отношению к современным.
В связи с большим объемом текста  и сопоставляемых изображений материал спрятан под спойлер. 
Указания на погрешности рассуждений и выводов очень приветствуются.

  *Показать скрытый текст* **К настоящему времени, в первую очередь на *odessastory* собрано немало избражений из давней и не очень  истории Одессы. 
И это очень радует.
Но, если городские пейзажи и дома обычно можно с большой точностью "привязать" к современной карте Одессы, 
то с видами побережья далеко не всегда так просто, а, зачастую, подписи к изображениям и вовсе могут ввести в заблуждение.
 Особенно это касается "Малого Фонтана". Под это понятие на изображениях попадает все пространство от Отрады до Аркадии.
 Мне всегда было интересно, где конкретно находились изображенные на старых открытках и фотографиях строения, 
но, зачастую точного ответа я не находил. 
Хочу сразу оговорить, что не исключена ситуация, что я "открыл Америку" только для себя, 
и все, о чем я буду писать далее уже давно известно не только знатокам и специалистам, но и "основной массе населения " :).
 Ну, что ж, бывает... :)
Итак. Для меня ситуация существенно изменилась несколько дней тому назад, когда уважаемый *brassl* в сообщении #10293
 сообщил о существовании сайта "УкрГео". Сразу привлекла внимание фотография с названием "Малый Фонтан.6 ноября 1897 года. 11-30 утра". 

Название снимка и весьма высокое его разрешение наталкивает на мысль о том, что это - "протокольно-документальная" съемка либо страховой фирмы, либо репортеров.
И еще обратило на себя внимание совсем непривычное для Одесского уха название дачи - "Марьино". 
Сразу возник вопрос: А где ж это самое Марьино находилось? 
Первая мысль была: Так, Малый фонтан, оползень, наверху перерезанная оползнем весьма заметная балка. 
Наверное, это самый, что ни на есть "Малый Фонтан", под малофонтанским спуском,  у нынешней Рондинской стройки. Где то так. Похоже.
И тут я вижу еще один снимок, качеством гораздо хуже, но очень информативный. "Третий оползень" называется.

А что это за такая дача немного влево на середине снимка? - Да этоже то самое "Марьино"!!!
 А на обрыве, на снимке слева вверху? Где то я это уже видел..
Так, есть изображение покрупнее:

И еще крупнее:

Стоп! Да это же дача Исаковича! А располагалась она примерно там, где сейчас задворки института Филатова..
Так это меняет дело! Значит "Марьино", мелькающее на многих открытках было примерно там, где сейчас ресторан "Глечик"?!
А дальше уже проще:
Этот снимок сделан примерно у участка Менделевича (Французский Бульвар 59/61), может чуть южнее.
Перемещаемся еще южнее:
Похоже, что фотограф находился примерно у Санаторного переулка. 
Хочу еще обратить Ваше внимание на надпись на открытке. На русском - "Средний Фонтан", на французском - "Малый Фонтан"
Правая рука не ведает что делает левая? :). И еще. Красненький заборчик на съехавшем участке. 
Где то я уже его видел, этот участок и этот заборчик. Похоже, что его, основываясь на этом снимке, тоже прописали в "Средний Фонтан"
Следующий:. Здесь все красиво. "Марьино" на месте, В море характерные валы выдавливания, а два гражданина изучают место будущего пляжа "Дельфин".

Осталось еще 7 снимков. В связи с ограничением на количество фотографий в одном посте  обсуждение их будет в следующем посте.

----------


## Antique

Ну да, дача Исаковича очень узнаваема. А оползневые берега были живописные и панорама на них открывалась даже немного драматичная.

----------


## Lively

*Показать скрытый текст* *Окончание предыдущего поста*
Итак, продолжим. Еще одна фотография - анекдотическое дополнение к предыдущей. Как говорится, найдите 10 отличий" 

Кому здесь привиделся Ланжерон - тайна столетней давности...
Я уже обращал Ваше внимание на характерные валы выдавливания в море. Похоже, что следующий снимок - примерно северная часть "Дельфина" или еще чуть севернее - на месте "Шаланды":

Обратим теперь свой взор с севера на юг. "Марьино" узнаваемо, а дальний мыс на снимке - это южная оконечность современного пляжа "Дельфин"

Следующий снимок вроде бы тот, что и предыдущий, но художник на даче "Марьино" крышу перекрасил.   :)

Далее, вид тот же, разрешение получше. Просматриваются купальни на месте нынешнего "Дельфина".

Это предположительно место где сейчас разрушается здание школы юных моряков, между "собачьим" и "Шаландой":
 
Ну, и в завершение. Так выглядело место нынешнего пляжа "Дельфин" сто лет тому назад....

----------


## malyutka_e

Судя по фотографиям, идея застройки побережья совсем не нова. Правда масштабы были не те, что сейчас :smileflag: .

----------


## SaMoVar

Покатушки на оползнях - развлечения для застройщиков склонов.

----------


## Скрытик

Думаю, что учитывая масштабы нагрузки на склоны бетонными монстрами, мы с вами будем свидетелями новых оползней. При чем жертв будет намного больше. Но наверное без этого этих монстров не остановить - спрос на это жилье колоссальный. Только катастрофа может что-то сделать. (((

----------


## Kate Rina

Марьино... Это совпадение, конечно, но такое село есть на Крымском побережье, около Евпатории. 20 км от мыса Тарханкут.
Мы там с друзьями как-то с палатками отдыхали, а в Марьино это за продуктами ходили. Вот и запомнилось...

----------


## SaMoVar

Мне вот непонятно. Это Марьино внизу стояло, или съехало вниз с пластом склона?

----------


## Lively

> Судя по фотографиям, идея застройки побережья совсем не нова. Правда масштабы были не те, что сейчас.


 Мне тоже пришла в голову эта мысль  :smileflag: . А следом за ней - другая: Ну, и где сейчас эти все строения?...




> Мне вот непонятно. Это Марьино внизу стояло, или съехало вниз с пластом склона?


 Похоже, что все таки внизу. Забор наверху на обрыве такой, стационарный. Оползень просто сильно покорежил участок.
Мне, вот, не дает покоя балка наверху справа на снимке Марьино. По смыслу, впоследствии ее засыпали. И?...Что на этом месте сейчас? Начало лестницы от Шампанского переулка? Есть еще вариант, что эта балка была метров на 140-150 южнее от Шампанского переулка. Я долго разглядывал немецкий аэрофотоснимок августа 1944 года и  склонен считать, что второй вариант боле вероятен.

----------


## Antique

> Мне тоже пришла в голову эта мысль . А следом за ней - другая: Ну, и где сейчас эти все строения?...


 Вероятно сгорели в печи.




> Мне вот непонятно. Это Марьино внизу стояло, или съехало вниз с пластом склона?


  Вверху элитные дачи, там для Марьино места бы не нашлось

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Мне тоже пришла в голову эта мысль . А следом за ней - другая: Ну, и где сейчас эти все строения?...
> 
> 
> Похоже, что все таки внизу. Забор наверху на обрыве такой, стационарный. Оползень просто сильно покорежил участок.
> Мне, вот, не дает покоя балка наверху справа на снимке Марьино. По смыслу, впоследствии ее засыпали. И?...Что на этом месте сейчас? Начало лестницы от Шампанского переулка? Есть еще вариант, что эта балка была метров на 140-150 южнее от Шампанского переулка. Я долго разглядывал немецкий аэрофотоснимок августа 1944 года и  склонен считать, что второй вариант боле вероятен.


 Да, я была удивлена, что, судя по аэрофотосъемкам времен войны,  склоны под киностудией абсолютно голые. Зелени практически нет. Оказывается - район сильных оползней. Но в 60-е годы, еще до работ по уполаживанию, склоны в этом районе были буйнозаросшими.

А где-то  в районе скалодрома (бывшего фуникулера) под сан Чкалова, если стоять на Трассе здоровья, есть небольшая  круглая чаша  фонтана и насколько старых абрикосовых деревьев. Это остатки дачи Маразли?

----------


## Lively

> А где-то  в районе скалодрома (бывшего фуникулера) под сан Чкалова, если стоять на Трассе здоровья, есть небольшая  круглая чаша  фонтана и насколько старых абрикосовых деревьев. Это остатки дачи Маразли?


 Речь идет об этом?
 
Это я снимал в марте этого года. Удивительно, но сохранились остатки каких то помещений (третий снимок). По расположению - подходит под описание нижней дачи Маразли, но по имеющимся изображениям на двух открытках более точно привязать к местности трудно.  Но на третьей открытке виден мыс со скалой. По идее - это скала на месте нынешней (нехорошее слово) стройки под названием что то вроде пансионат "зеленая горка". Вполне возможно, что такой вид мог открываться с обсуждаемого места.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. В архиве уже 5 200 файлов.
Заходите.Дополняйте

Вопрос к клубу.
У нас в папке Базарная есть три вида еврейского сиротского дома. Два одинаковых, один отличается. 
Тот который отличается - это проект ? Или дом перестраивался?

И еще один.
Что за забор за Воронцовым? Или это стенд с газетами?
Может еще у кого есть фото с таким забором?

----------


## SaMoVar

Похоже на газетные стенды. Такие же стенды были на проспекте Мира. Там, где сейчас книжка. Ещё много где были))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вопрос к клубу.
> Что за забор за Воронцовым? Или это стенд с газетами?
> Может еще у кого есть фото с таким забором?


 На этом месте находился домик садовника, возможно он был окружён забором, который мы видим на данной фотографии. Хотя не исключаю и газетных стендов, которые действительно были на Соборке, но такой ли протяжённости?

----------


## Kamin

У домика садовника был совершенно другой забор. А это скорее всего газетные стенды. Затем на этом месте была Доска почета Центрального района г. Одессы

----------


## brassl

> У домика садовника был совершенно другой забор. А это скорее всего газетные стенды. Затем на этом месте была Доска почета Центрального района г. Одессы


  А есть у кого то фото домика садовника и забора ?
Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

Нет ли случайно у кого такого фото Шульженко и Коралли в Аркадии, в хорошем качестве для архива?

----------


## malyutka_e

Это самая знаменитая фотография НЛО над Одессой. Первая в СССР !

----------


## Скрытик

Как фотограф со стажем скажу что это обычный дефект фотопленки (фотопластинки)  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Посмотрите этот фильм, может что-нибудь прояснится в подсознании.
http://www.ex.ua/view/16650?r=1987

----------


## malyutka_e

> Как фотограф со стажем скажу что это обычный дефект фотопленки (фотопластинки)


 Как сказать...

----------


## VicTur

> Посмотрите этот фильм, может что-нибудь прояснится в подсознании.
> http://www.ex.ua/view/16650?r=1987


 Вы невнимательно читали самый первый пост этой темы:



> И желательно помещать сообщения без политики!!!

----------


## brassl

> Это самая знаменитая фотография НЛО над Одессой. Первая в СССР !


 Ага, я сегодня десять минут затирал эту тарелку.
А чего Вы ее раньше не скинули на сайт?
Я ее только сегодня увидел, решил порадовать, почистил - выложил  :smileflag: 
Ребята, наверное все у всех давно есть и я зря ищу?  :smileflag:

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Посмотрите этот фильм, может что-нибудь прояснится в подсознании.
> http://www.ex.ua/view/16650?r=1987


 Да.Рассматривая в этой теме,красивые архитектурные ансамбли,лестницы,арки,парадные,мало кто задумывается,что хозяев этих красивейших зданий,безжалостно убили либо заставили отречься от  своего имущества.Что все что построено красивого в Одессе,построено до Октябрьского переворота.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вы невнимательно читали самый первый пост этой темы:


 И желательно помещать сообщения без политики!!!


Смотрите на это не как политику, а как на ПРИЧИНУ того, что сейчас происходит и того,что мы видим вокруг. Политику делают люди. До революции - одни, поле революции, другие. Вам какие больше нравятся ? ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ ЗАСУНУТЬ ГОЛОВУ В  ОДЕССКИЙ ПЕСОК, НО,РАНО ИЛИ ПОЗДНО, ВЫБОР СДЕЛАТЬ ПРИДЕТСЯ.

----------


## VicTur

> И желательно помещать сообщения без политики!!!
> 
> 
> Смотрите на это не как политику, а как на ПРИЧИНУ того, что сейчас происходит и того,что мы видим вокруг. Политику делают люди. До революции - одни, поле революции, другие. Вам какие больше нравятся ? ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ ЗАСУНУТЬ ГОЛОВУ В  ОДЕССКИЙ ПЕСОК, НО,РАНО ИЛИ ПОЗДНО, ВЫБОР СДЕЛАТЬ ПРИДЕТСЯ.


 Ну, я свой выбор сделал давно. Это во-первых.
Во-вторых, для обсуждения причин стоило бы создавать отдельную тему форума. А здесь, как видно, из названия темы, речь идёт о том, как не допустить нежелательных последствий.
В-третьих, сам по себе продвигаемый вами киноматериал не выдерживает критики, не говоря уже о том, что к Одессе он имеет примерно такое же отношение, как, например, магнитные бури или фрикативные согласные болгарского языка.
Давайте на этом закончим.

----------


## Son'ka

> Из хорошего (наверное ).
> Сегодня год нашему архиву. Огромное спасибо всем дополнявшим, исправлявшим, смотревшим и сочуствующим 
> За год собрано чуть больше 5 000 файлов материала по Одессе.
> Вроде неплохо получилось ?


 Я очень извеняюсь, как можно посмотреть архив? Такое количество фотографий! Спасибо всем кто выкладывает, Одесса - самый красивый город.

----------


## brassl

А легко  :smileflag: 

ссылка под сообщением кликабельна -
Поможем сохранить Одессу - фотографии и открытки старой Одессы для наших потомков - жмете  потом - Галереи пользователей - потом альбом brassl (и другие альбомы) и смотрите. Удачи!!

----------


## Скрытик

> Я очень извеняюсь, как можно посмотреть архив? Такое количество фотографий! Спасибо всем кто выкладывает, Одесса - самый красивый город.


 В подписи у Брассл ссылка на сайт.

----------


## Kamin

Замечательно, что есть неравнодушные к нашему любимому городу люди и совместно мы стараемся сохранить и приумножить память о нем. Продолжим собирать, хранить и делиться со всеми интересующимися.  :smileflag:

----------


## Son'ka

> А легко 
> 
> ссылка под сообщением кликабельна -
> Поможем сохранить Одессу - фотографии и открытки старой Одессы для наших потомков - жмете  потом - Галереи пользователей - потом альбом brassl (и другие альбомы) и смотрите. Удачи!!


 Спасибо! ознакомлюсь, отсканирую старые фото с семейного архива. Выложу здесь и там.

----------


## brassl

> Спасибо! ознакомлюсь, отсканирую старые фото с семейного архива. Выложу здесь и там.


  Спасибо! Будем ждать. Может еще у кого что есть из архивов, дополняйте, не стесняйтесь  :smileflag:  
Жаль что еще не все на форуме знают об Архиве, еще бы кто чего дополнил.
Вопрос к администрации: Как бы это нужное дело с Архивом  "ширшее" продвинуть, может еще кто б подключился? Ведь материал очень обширный. На нашей страничке (хотелось бы так думать) все свои закрома выложили   :smileflag: , а на других страницах нас не знают.

----------


## Trs

> Что все что построено красивого в Одессе,построено до Октябрьского переворота.


 Позволю не согласиться. Конструктивизм - ещё очень даже ничего.

----------


## Скрытик

Я переговорю с Димой на счет глобального объявления на всем форуме.

----------


## Семирек

> Да.Рассматривая в этой теме,красивые архитектурные ансамбли,лестницы,арки,парадные,мало кто задумывается,что хозяев этих красивейших зданий,безжалостно убили либо заставили отречься от  своего имущества.Что все что построено красивого в Одессе,построено до Октябрьского переворота.


 За период незалежности, уничтожено и уничтожается даже то из архитектурного наследия старой Одессы, что уцелело за весь период советской власти...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте

----------


## Trs

Был в эти выходные на Староконном - за открытку с Люстдорфским трамвайным депо хотят 400 грн. Там теперь всё так? Ещё летом за такую же (но за углом) хотели 190.

----------


## malyutka_e

ФАЙЛ 4/11978 это не Одесса :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Если можно, то скиньте ссылку на файл, у меня нумерация не совпадает.
И подождем другие мнения  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Был в эти выходные на Староконном - за открытку с Люстдорфским трамвайным депо хотят 400 грн. Там теперь всё так? Ещё летом за такую же (но за углом) хотели 190.


 Пусть хотят дальше  :smileflag: .

----------


## Abag

Скорее всего это дом на углу Преображенской и Елизаветовской. 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10172&pid=13548#top_display_media

----------


## Antique

> Скорее всего это дом на углу Преображенской и Елизаветовской. 
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10172&pid=13548#top_display_media


  там в комментариях уже написали.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Если можно, то скиньте ссылку на файл, у меня нумерация не совпадает.
> И подождем другие мнения


 Из последних, с подводной лодкой.

----------


## malyutka_e

Одесса, оказывается, один из самых опасных городов мира . 
http://bodyguardsonline.com/filmy/do...roda-mira.html

----------


## brassl

> Из последних, с подводной лодкой.


  Понял. Спасибо. Если не будет других мнений - уберу. (Это Севас?)

----------


## malyutka_e

> Понял. Спасибо. Если не будет других мнений - уберу. (Это Севас?)


 Чего не знаю, того не знаю.

----------


## Antique

> Понял. Спасибо. Если не будет других мнений - уберу. (Это Севас?)


 Да. А лодка стоит примерно в то же месте, где сейчас стоят ПЛ ЧФ РФ.

----------


## Maksy

> Одесса, оказывается, один из самых опасных городов мира . 
> http://bodyguardsonline.com/filmy/do...roda-mira.html


  Ой у нас достойная компания:  Майами, Париж, Неаполь ,Вашингтон, Мехико, Стамбул, Прага...

----------


## Trs

Прошу на Одессастори выделить отдельную папку под Новосельского, 75 - у меня набралась масса отснятых фрагментов росписей из этого дома, а ведь кроме них есть ещё перила, ворота, витраж, фасад... В общей сложности под обработку у меня собрано 33 файла и ещё кое-что отснять там собираюсь.

----------


## mlch

> Прошу на Одессастори выделить отдельную папку под Новосельского, 75 - у меня набралась масса отснятых фрагментов росписей из этого дома, а ведь кроме них есть ещё перила, ворота, витраж, фасад... В общей сложности под обработку у меня собрано 33 файла и ещё кое-что отснять там собираюсь.


  Готово.

----------


## Trs

Спасибо, как раз минуту назад закончил обработку фотографий.

UPD: У меня странный вопрос. А как туда фотографии добавить? В списке альбомов я его не могу найти.

UPD2: с домом можно уже ознакомиться у меня в ЖЖ: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/33872.html

----------


## Морковка*

> Спасибо! Будем ждать. Может еще у кого что есть из архивов, дополняйте, не стесняйтесь  
> Жаль что еще не все на форуме знают об Архиве, еще бы кто чего дополнил.
> Вопрос к администрации: Как бы это нужное дело с Архивом  "ширшее" продвинуть, может еще кто б подключился? Ведь материал очень обширный. На нашей страничке (хотелось бы так думать) все свои закрома выложили  , а на других страницах нас не знают.


 Огромное вам спасибо за проделаную работу!

----------


## brassl

> Огромное вам спасибо за проделаную работу!


 Так еще ж не проделана, все в процессе, подключайтесь  :smileflag: 

Ребята, это Одесса? Где?

----------


## Antique

> Ребята, это Одесса? Где?


 Что-то не похоже на Одессу.

----------


## brassl

Да вот и мне не похоже. Но остальные фото рядом в альбоме - Одесса, разве что ипподром, не знаю, на наш вроде не похож.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Так еще ж не проделана, все в процессе, подключайтесь 
> 
> Ребята, это Одесса? Где?


 Не буду утверждать, но похоже на Херсон.

----------


## Antique

> Не пуду утверждать, но похоже на Херсон.


 Мне тоже так кажется.

----------


## Скрытик

> UPD: У меня странный вопрос. А как туда фотографии добавить? В списке альбомов я его не могу найти.


  По идее уже можно.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений (вечером еще закину). Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## kravshik

> Был в эти выходные на Староконном - за открытку с Люстдорфским трамвайным депо хотят 400 грн. Там теперь всё так? Ещё летом за такую же (но за углом) хотели 190.


 судя по цене оригинал,не думаю что репродукция-но круто! (почитай личку)

а что приятно что на Староконке,еще такое осталось! Староконка есть Староконка,это сила...правда ее немного облагородили-испоганили сам дух базара,но зато чище стало....

----------


## Скрытик

> а что приятно что на Староконке,еще такое осталось! Староконка есть Староконка,это сила...правда ее немного облагородили-испоганили сам дух базара,но зато чище стало....


  Это не на самой староконке, а вокруг нее - россыпи старьевщиков. Пожалуй одно из немногих мест, где можно услышать Молдаванку.

----------


## krust

> Был в эти выходные на Староконном - за открытку с Люстдорфским трамвайным депо хотят 400 грн. Там теперь всё так? Ещё летом за такую же (но за углом) хотели 190.


 Ой! Зашёл разговор за открытки!? Не могу не высказаться по этому поводу.
Карточка с Люстдорфским депо дореволюционного издания, но не стоит того что за неё просят по причине её НЕ коллекционного состояния (сильный залом посредине), от силы четверть запрашиваемой цены и то на любителя, по причине её "нечастовстречаемости". 
Интересующихся хочу предостеречь о большом количестве репринтов и копий, ранних советов, переизданий времён войны, а так же откровенных новоделов.
Продают их, выдавая за оригинал дореволюционного времени с явно завышенной ценой, чаще всего по незнанию.



> судя по цене оригинал,не думаю что репродукция-но круто! (почитай личку)
> а что приятно что на Староконке,еще такое осталось! Староконка есть Староконка,это сила...правда ее немного облагородили-испоганили сам дух базара,но зато чище стало....


 По поводу "круто", отвечу, что всё познаётся в сравнении, а так же спрос порождает предложения. Тем же кто очень "круто" увлечён открытками, милости просим копить денежку и сюда:
http://msk.molotok.ru/odessa-privet-s-odesskoj-vystavki-1910-i1624259744.html
Кстати такая открытка с приветом единственная из ныне известных.

----------


## mlch

> UPD: У меня странный вопрос. А как туда фотографии добавить? В списке альбомов я его не могу найти.
> 
> UPD2: с домом можно уже ознакомиться у меня в ЖЖ: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/33872.html


 Виноват!
Забыл открыть общий доступ при создании альбома. Скрытику - большое спасибо за то, что исправил мою ошибку.

----------


## mlch

> Да вот и мне не похоже. Но остальные фото рядом в альбоме - Одесса, разве что ипподром, не знаю, на наш вроде не похож.


 Ипподром - 100% - не одесский.

----------


## Trs

Требуются фото дворового флигеля(?) дома по Троицкой, 19
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=916166&page=1 - тут пишут про пожар, а из видео явствует, что сгорело всё. Поскольку я до точно до субботы без фотоаппарата, да и специально выезжать на Троицкую нет времени - очень прошу. Пилявский даёт по этому адресу доходный дом Жульен 1830 года постройки.

Вообще, думаю, можно выделить тему, посвящённую "горячим точкам" - историческим зданиям, скверам, прочим примечательным объектам, находящимся под угрозой (явной или неявной). И писать именно о развитии ситуации с ними. В этой теме такие факты теряются мгновенно, хотя она и вроде как посвящена в том числе и этой тематике. Буквально вчера я искал свой старый пост про Дегтярную, 12 и соседние дома, но так и не нашёл. В новой теме можно будет учесть скверы и лакуны, которым угрожает застройка; дома, которым угрожает снос, пострадавшие от пожара, обрушения и т.д.

----------


## Antique

> Вообще, думаю, можно выделить тему, посвящённую "горячим точкам" - историческим зданиям, скверам, прочим примечательным объектам, находящимся под угрозой (явной или неявной). И писать именно о развитии ситуации с ними. В этой теме такие факты теряются мгновенно, хотя она и вроде как посвящена в том числе и этой тематике. Буквально вчера я искал свой старый пост про Дегтярную, 12 и соседние дома, но так и не нашёл.


 Эта тема носит довольно общий характер, а по зданиям конечно следует создать тему с обновляемым списком в шапке, в том числе и по тем, что уже утрачены.

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного обновлений (вечером еще закину). Заходите.Дополняйте


  Из старого неопознанного - Успенская, 14
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastcom&cat=0&pid=13437&msg_id=464

----------


## Trs

Одессастори - нет доступа к загрузке в альбом "Шота Руставели" на Ближних Мельницах.

----------


## Скрытик

> Одессастори - нет доступа к загрузке в альбом "Шота Руставели" на Ближних Мельницах.


  Уже есть.

----------


## Pumik

Хочу вам показать стульчик, который неделю собиралась сфотографировать. Если я скажу, что он стоит под 5 точкой охранника в архиве, то не трудно будет догадаться о его истории и первоначальном назначении.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Хочу вам показать стульчик, который неделю собиралась сфотографировать. Если я скажу, что он стоит под 5 точкой охранника в архиве, то не трудно будет догадаться о его истории и первоначальном назначении.


 Такие стульчики были почти во всех кинотеатрах и поликлиниках.

----------


## Pumik

> Такие стульчики были почти во всех кинотеатрах и поликлиниках.


  да))) не знала,а я уже размечталась что от синагоги остался.

----------


## kravshik

> да))) не знала,а я уже размечталась что от синагоги остался.


 
Очень похоже именно на стульчик из синагоги,учитывая, что здание бывшей синагоги,вполне вероятно....не думаю что его специально тащили,да и немного не похож он на совдеповские стулья........

очень вполне вероятно,стиль его очень бросается в глаза,именно по фильмам старым с сюжетами из синагог.

----------


## Kamin

У нас в семье сохранились стулья типа венских с таким рисунком на сидушке. Они были у многих наших соседей и брали друг у друга, когда собиралось много гостей. А снизу они были подписаны каждым хозяином, чтобы легче было отдавать. Этот действительно из какого-то присутственного места, с подлокотниками.

----------


## Pumik

по бокам остались затертые места соединения между собой трех стульев, в одну линию, именно поэтому мне показалось, что стул из синагоги, и сиденье такое ажурное, не для пролетариата.

----------


## Pumik

> У нас в семье сохранились стулья типа венских с таким рисунком на сидушке. Они были у многих наших соседей и брали друг у друга, когда собиралось много гостей. А снизу они были подписаны каждым хозяином, чтобы легче было отдавать. Этот действительно из какого-то присутственного места, с подлокотниками.


 стул из усадьбы Кузнецова в Степановке нашли в каком-то коровнике под задом у колхозника (в полном смысле слова)  в соседнем селе, перевернули а там инициалы.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, надо Ваше мнение.
Это наша Одесса или импортная?  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

еще инвентарь...

----------


## pl9019

> еще инвентарь...


 Такую топку я застал действующей в годах так 1980-1984 в русской бане на Богатова (во дворе возле банка). Называлась "Общественная баня №6" (или 4). Отличное было заведение. Лавки были мраморные, отец говорил, что она ещё с царских времён.

----------


## Antique

> Лавки были мраморные, отец говорил, что она ещё с царских времён.


 Разумеется! Это в ХІХ-м веке так шиковали  :smileflag:

----------


## pl9019

> Разумеется! Это в ХІХ-м веке так шиковали


 Разве я говорил о шике? Я говорю о том, что баня была в хорошем состоянии. А мрамор для таких мест дело обычное. Может и сейчас она работает. Кстати, если не ошибаюсь, то и до революции баня была общественной.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Смотрите как воплощают решение горсовета о возможной реконструкции мансард с реставрацией самого здания,в Переулке Нахимова №5
я честно сказать,всякого ожидал от принятия этого закона,но такого кощунства по отношению к зданию я не ожидал.Эта достройка мало того что уродует здание,она вообще не подходит к самому зданию.И мало того,от этого так сказать строения,пошла трещина через весь дом.Как можно было такое допустить!?
Представляете,весь центр будет таким?????
На этом здании,три месяца назад висела табличка что этот дом-памятник архитектуры.................Недавно она исчезла!

----------


## Trs

А, да, напомнили.

У домов, с которых сняли леса, вновь появились будки охранников и биотуалеты

----------


## Скрытик

На Софиевской не появились (((

----------


## Trs

На Преображенской угол Щепкина появились, буквально на днях, похоже.

----------


## Korsar Black

Срочно пишите обращение на имя Костусева и заявление в прокуратуру. В 2-х экземплярах. Один оставляйте у себя.Или вручите собственноручно, или  отправьте заказным письмом с уведомлением и просьбой о принятых мерах сообщить в адрес заявителя в срок, предусмотренный Законом Украины об обращении граждан.Организация "Сохраним Оессу сами" подключится к этому вопросу тоже.


> Смотрите как воплощают решение горсовета о возможной реконструкции мансард с реставрацией самого здания,в Переулке Нахимова №5
> я честно сказать,всякого ожидал от принятия этого закона,но такого кощунства по отношению к зданию я не ожидал.Эта достройка мало того что уродует здание,она вообще не подходит к самому зданию.И мало того,от этого так сказать строения,пошла трещина через весь дом.Как можно было такое допустить!?
> Представляете,весь центр будет таким?????
> На этом здании,три месяца назад висела табличка что этот дом-памятник архитектуры.................Недавно она исчезла!

----------


## kravshik

помогайте подсказками,что-то вроде краеведческого ориентирования,"на Часы"




что узнал: №
№5 канатный з-д
6- католич костел -екатерин
7 -ст Одесса-порт ,Приморская

----------


## JN

http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/lshy/

Что бы это значило?

----------


## Скрытик

> http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/lshy/
> 
> Что бы это значило?


  Это значит что старая Одесса уже умерла. Алчные твари добрались до кормушки ((((

----------


## Kamin

Это лишний раз показывает "Рыло", другого слова подобрать невозможно, власти. Как все стояли порубаные топорами так и стоят. И слов нет, остались одни матюки, но фасады они не отремонтируют.

----------


## Паноптикум

сегодня по ICTV   показывали  сюжет из  Одессы.  Речь  шла о  Воронцовском дворце и  Художественном музее.  Чего там реставрировать собрались...
   красота, елки палки....

----------


## Antique

> А сохранились ли дореволюционніе заводские здания? Неужели не осталось совсем ничего?
> 
> Удалось только выискать вот это 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Как известно из трудов историков авиационного завода, рядом с участком, облюбованным Анатра, располагались степные дачи, и владельцу завода пришлось применить хитрость, чтобы заставить их продать свои участки, необходимые для расширения предприятия. Нынешнее здание заводоуправления, сооруженное в восточном стиле, — бывшая загородная дача, выкупленная у консула одной из восточных стран.
> 			
> ...


 Вероятно имеется ввиду это здание, хотя ничего мавританского в нём нет









> сегодня по ICTV   показывали  сюжет из  Одессы.  Речь  шла о  Воронцовском дворце и  Художественном музее.  Чего там реставрировать собрались...
>    красота, елки палки....


 Там есть что реставрировать.

----------


## SaMoVar

Еле нашёл истину - это Канатная, 5, а не Нахимова.
1.		Будинок прибутковий Біржової артілі
(арх. Добровольський М.М., Шведов А.І.)
	Канатна вул.
(Свердлова), 5
ріг Нахімова пров.
(Барятинського)	кін. XIX ст.
	АМ	місцева	Рішення Одеського облвиконкому 
№ 580 від 27.12.1991р.
Наказ МКТ 
№728/0/16-08
Від 20.06.08 р.


287-Од
Это здание?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## victor.odessa

Предлагаю Вашему вниманию фото начала 60-х годов. Тёщин мост отсутствует. Видны Шахский и Воронцовский дворцы. 
Вложение 2709199

----------


## Kamin

http://gazetavv.com/analytics/world/19329-zolotuyu-medal-za-prekraschenie-chumy-v-odesse-vystavyat-na-aukcion.html Интресное сообщение! Правда денег на покупку нет.

----------


## krust

> http://gazetavv.com/analytics/world/19329-zolotuyu-medal-za-prekraschenie-chumy-v-odesse-vystavyat-na-aukcion.html Интресное сообщение! Правда денег на покупку нет.


  В заметке предоставлено фото серебряной медали с этого аукциона Специально для коллекционеров выпущено достаточное количество медных копий которые можно приобрести легко и за не дорого. Хотя, к фалеристике у меня отношение особое, ИМХО -награду надо заслужить, а не купить.

----------


## Kamin

С Вами абсолютно согласен. Награда это не монета или жетон.

----------


## Antique

> Еле нашёл истину - это Канатная, 5, а не Нахимова.
> 1.		Будинок прибутковий Біржової артілі
> (арх. Добровольський М.М., Шведов А.І.)
> 	Канатна вул.
> (Свердлова), 5
> ріг Нахімова пров.
> (Барятинського)	кін. XIX ст.
> 	АМ	місцева	Рішення Одеського облвиконкому 
> № 580 від 27.12.1991р.
> ...


 С угловыми зданиями бывают казусы вроде двойного номера. На здании кстати имеется рекламная табличка архитекторов.

----------


## Trs

> Требуются фото дворового флигеля(?) дома по Троицкой, 19
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=916166&page=1 - тут пишут про пожар, а из видео явствует, что сгорело всё. Поскольку я до точно до субботы без фотоаппарата, да и специально выезжать на Троицкую нет времени - очень прошу. Пилявский даёт по этому адресу доходный дом Жульен 1830 года постройки.
> 
> Вообще, думаю, можно выделить тему, посвящённую "горячим точкам" - историческим зданиям, скверам, прочим примечательным объектам, находящимся под угрозой (явной или неявной). И писать именно о развитии ситуации с ними. В этой теме такие факты теряются мгновенно, хотя она и вроде как посвящена в том числе и этой тематике. Буквально вчера я искал свой старый пост про Дегтярную, 12 и соседние дома, но так и не нашёл. В новой теме можно будет учесть скверы и лакуны, которым угрожает застройка; дома, которым угрожает снос, пострадавшие от пожара, обрушения и т.д.


 Какие будут идеи по структуре списка в шапке темы? Что учитывать, что записывать, как строить список? Тема будет создана в ближайшие дни, если не будет оповещения здесь - называться будет "Горячие адреса".
Я пока предполагаю такую концепцию

n. Адрес. Название. Год постройки, архитектор. 
Прецедент занесения в список. Текущее состояние здания
[Статьи по теме]

Пример:



> 22. Светловодский тупик, 7. Доходный дом В. Я. Горжибюсова. 1897, арх. н/д. 
> Пожар 22.05.2010. Состояние: полностью выгорел. фото
>  Газета "Новое время": Кто стоит за пожаром в Светлогорском тупике?
> ТРК "Вести-минус": Снова пожар в историческом здании - снова поджог?
> 23. Нефтегазовый переулок, 14. Доходный дом, 1913, арх. Меркулов В. М.
> Расселяется под снос, планируется строительство ТРЦ.
>  Газета "Новое время": Проект ТРЦ "Голопузовка-plaza" в Нефтегазовом переулке
> ТРК "Вести-минус": Единственный дом постройки Вячеслава Меркулова ожидает сноса


 Для большей пластичности, список будет висеть по постоянной ссылке http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/34253.html - у записи в ЖЖ срока давности по редактированию нет. Об изменениях и их характере будут оповещения в теме.

----------


## SaMoVar

в 2009-2010 годах из списка памятников архитектуры местного значения вдруг исчезло порядка 40 объектов. Канатная, 5 - одно из этих зданий. Я копаю решения горсовета, но найти решение о снятии статуса памятника - не могу. Налицо какая-то афёра. Разбираемся.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> в 2009-2010 годах из списка памятников архитектуры местного значения вдруг исчезло порядка 40 объектов. Канатная, 5 - одно из этих зданий. Я копаю решения горсовета, но найти решение о снятии статуса памятника - не могу. Налицо какая-то афёра. Разбираемся.


 Надо писать запрос в облуправление охраны культурного наследия или идти на прием к Штербуль. В интервью она говорила, что теперь установлены какие-то "новые критерии" и весь список был пересмотрен. Думаю, обновленный писочек готовили у Штербуль и это проходило не через горсовет, а через кабмин и утверждалось списком. А если вспомнить интерес к этому участку климовской шайки (шумная история с психодиспансером, чуть позже с Дворцом студентов), то возникают обоснованные подозрения...

----------


## SaMoVar

Через кабмин - вряд ли. "Местного значения" - можно снять статус решением горсовета. Втихую.
Это всё в конце каденции ГЭЙя происходило. Документы большей частью не найдёшь уже. Но решения должны были остаться. Можно запрос Штербуль отправить, в принципе. Скорее всего через организацию и отправим.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Через кабмин - вряд ли. "Местного значения" - можно снять статус решением горсовета. Втихую.
> Это всё в конце каденции ГЭЙя происходило. Документы большей частью не найдёшь уже. Но решения должны были остаться. Можно запрос Штербуль отправить, в принципе. Скорее всего через организацию и отправим.


 Нет, по закону - нельзя. Но при пересмотре по "новым критериям" то, что не соответствует - выбросили. Не хочу приводить много примеров, но хотя бы завод Солнцебахера все знают. 
Насчет запроса. Отвечают неохотно и долго. Отписками.  Лучше записываться на прием и идти. Кстати, эти сведения  тоже чего-то стоят, я имею ввиду, официальную справку

----------


## Trs

Был снят статус памятника архитектуры с Новосельского, 79. Вскоре после этого в доме подожгли чердак (именно подожгли, камеры зафиксировали поджигателя). Жильцам о том, что дом - уже не памятник, объявили после пожара.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Был снят статус памятника архитектуры с Новосельского, 79. Вскоре после этого в доме подожгли чердак (именно подожгли, камеры зафиксировали поджигателя). Жильцам о том, что дом - уже не памятник, объявили после пожара.


 Сначала сняли - потом подожгли или наоборот - сначала подожгли, потом сняли - дела не меняет. "Не соответствует критериям" (С) все, что стоит не на том месте и  мешает новой застройке

----------


## Trs

Я просто не знаю как нужно было переработать критерии, чтобы одно из лучших зданий Влодека, на котором помимо пам. арх. местного значения был ещё и статус пам. ист., вывести из реестра.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Предлагаю обратиться в облуправление  по охране культурного наследия и пусть объясняют.  Это их работа. Нам тоже это надо знать, чтобы понимать, что будет следующей жертвой. Думаю, этим должна заниматься пресса или общественные организации. Мои попытки (как частного лица)  реальных результатов не имели

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## Korsar Black

Если перешерстили втихаря на местном уровне - скорее всего, так оно и есть, то это не могло пройти мимо той же Штербуль. Это - стопроцентно.И наверняка честной информации там не получишь, хоть пиши запрос, хоть иди на личный прием. Документов не найдется уже - накануне краха эпохи Гурвица - их вывозили из мэрии по ночам трейлерами. Попробую проверить в архивах по старым связям. Если нужные люди еще не поувольнялись - помогут.


> Нет, по закону - нельзя. Но при пересмотре по "новым критериям" то, что не соответствует - выбросили. Не хочу приводить много примеров, но хотя бы завод Солнцебахера все знают. 
> Насчет запроса. Отвечают неохотно и долго. Отписками.  Лучше записываться на прием и идти. Кстати, эти сведения  тоже чего-то стоят, я имею ввиду, официальную справку

----------


## victor.odessa

Из раздела Место нахождения не знаю, подскажите.
Вложение 2712477Вложение 2712480
Я  считаю, что это один и тот же дом, а Вы?

----------


## Скрытик

Скорее всего да. Б.Арнаутская - Пушкинская.

----------


## Kamin

Это точно один и тоже дом.Аптека на Пушкинской угол Б. Арнаутской. Там еще в эркере заложена почему-то часть окон. И это видно на обоих снимках. Адрес- Б.Арнаутская № 32.

----------


## Antique

> Я просто не знаю как нужно было переработать критерии, чтобы одно из лучших зданий Влодека, на котором помимо пам. арх. местного значения был ещё и статус пам. ист., вывести из реестра.


 И причём собственный дом Влодека с оформлением парадного венецианской шпатлёвкой

----------


## Maksy

Нашли крайних... http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14254164.html

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

*SaMoVar,* Изучая новый список охраняемых объектов  обратила внимание, что он называется "Перелік пам'яток, що знаходяться у комунальній власності територіальної громади м. Одеси" (Додаток до рішення виконавчого комітету Одеської міської ради від 18.08.2009р. №939) и подписан г-ном  Мещеряковым 722-75-98  17.08.09. Так что с  этой конторой  тоже можно обсуждать судьбу памятников архитектуры, пусть не всех, а 185, которые они включили в свой список.  
Напомню, что в старом списке от облуправления охраны 1098 объектов, не считая отдельных корпусов под одним адресом

----------


## Antique

Продолжаем отгадывать:

Свято-Троицкий храм в Кривой Балке, Неждановой ул., 28
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=13642

----------


## malyutka_e

А это отгадывать не надо :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

и с мест снова телеграфируют о пожаре
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=668843&p=20563708#post20563708

----------


## krust



----------


## ebreo

Друзья, подскажите как создать свой альбом на odessastory?

----------


## SaMoVar

Господа и дамы, которые в теме по зданиям, лишённым статуса памятника архитектуры. Я узнал что нужно сделать для попытки возврата статуса. Дело долгое и опасное)) Но мы возьмёмся.
Что нужно? Если кто-то обладает инфой по зданиям, исключённым из списка, + может пару слов по ценности здания написать - было бы просто великолепно. И с этим списком от имени организации мы начнём запускать механизм в обратном направлении.
[email protected] , skype - samovar3d.

----------


## Скрытик

Софиевскую 11 начали одевать в леса. И что ужасно - первый этаж уже закрасили ядовито-алой краской, просто закрасив то что сделали до этого рабочие Тарпана! Я чуть не упал, когда увидел. Боюсь мансардного этажа нам там не избежать  Уррррррррррроды ((

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Есть ли у Вас уверенность, что список (вордовский файл) на сайте города

 полный и окончательный? Мне кажется, он заметно изменился

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Тут такое дело, что надо внимательно посидеть и сравнить, ну, к примеру вот(разные номера и разные адреса):

Из старого списка
1005.        	Особняк Запорожченка 1909 арх. Ю.М.Дмитренко 	*Уютна, 7	*580-91 607	36

Из нового списка 
386. Особняк Запорожченка(арх. Дмитренко Ю.М.) 	*Затишна вул., 7*	1909 р. 	АМ	місцева	Рішення Одеського облвиконкому  № 580 від 27.12.1991р.

Или вот:
Особняк Макареско (арх. Шмідт В.І.) 	*Цегляний пров., 2* -  Французький бульв. (Пролетарський) (*на тер-ї дитячого санаторію)*  	поч. XX ст.	АМ	місцева	Рішення Одеського облвиконкому 
№ 580 від 27.12.1991р.

Неправильный адрес еще можно объяснить - нумерация в приморских переулках когда-то шла не так, как сейчас, но переместить особняк на территорию детского санатория мог лишь тот, кто его никогда не видел  Возможно, это не злой умысел, а просто тупость чиновников, составляющих список, но мне что-то в это не верится

----------


## SaMoVar

С адресами - не вопрос. Нужно вібрать по возможности большее количество зданий и пару слов дополнительной информации в нагрузку. Если просто кинуть список адресов - нам ответят стандартной отпиской.

----------


## Пушкин

> Тут такое дело, что надо внимательно посидеть и сравнить, ну, к примеру вот(разные номера и разные адреса):
> 
> Из старого списка
> 1005.        	Особняк Запорожченка 1909 арх. Ю.М.Дмитренко 	*Уютна, 7	*580-91 607	36
> 
> Из нового списка 
> 386. Особняк Запорожченка(арх. Дмитренко Ю.М.) 	*Затишна вул., 7*	1909 р. 	АМ	місцева	Рішення Одеського облвиконкому  № 580 від 27.12.1991р.
> 
> Или вот:
> ...


  Уютная и Затишна - это одна и та же улица, там даже табличка Уютна висела...

----------


## Trs

> Софиевскую 11 начали одевать в леса. И что ужасно - первый этаж уже закрасили ядовито-алой краской, просто закрасив то что сделали до этого рабочие Тарпана! Я чуть не упал, когда увидел. Боюсь мансардного этажа нам там не избежать  Уррррррррррроды ((


 Вот тебе, бабушка, и реставрация фасадов Юрьев день.

Будки подвезли ещё к нескольким домам.

----------


## Antique

> Или вот:
> Особняк Макареско (арх. Шмідт В.І.) 	*Цегляний пров., 2* -  Французький бульв. (Пролетарський) (*на тер-ї дитячого санаторію)*  	поч. XX ст.	АМ	місцева	Рішення Одеського облвиконкому 
> № 580 від 27.12.1991р.
> 
> Неправильный адрес еще можно объяснить - нумерация в приморских переулках когда-то шла не так, как сейчас, но переместить особняк на территорию детского санатория мог лишь тот, кто его никогда не видел  Возможно, это не злой умысел, а просто тупость чиновников, составляющих список, но мне что-то в это не верится


 Это не тот самый особняк в мавританском слиле без купола, а иной, краснокирпичный, который находится на территории детского санатория. Только вероятно этот особняк не принадлежал Макареско.

А есть ещё особняк Шпенцера, про который в музее Паустовскуого сказали, что здание из списка - это ещё один особняк Лемме, а настоящий особняк Шпенцера снесли и на его месте многоэтажка.

Интересная коллизия наблюдается на перекрёстке Старопортофранковской и тираспольской. В качестве памятников архитектуры записаны три здания (Тираспольская 37, Старопортофранковская 97, Старопортофранковская 97) , но на перекрёстке расположено только два здания, а третье получается накладывается




> Уютная и Затишна - это одна и та же улица, там даже табличка Уютна висела...


  Да, но дело в том, что оба документа на одном языке, но улица подана в различных написаниях, и сответственно,  в списке 09-го года здания по улице "Уютна" не обнаружиться.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Это не тот самый особняк в мавританском слиле без купола, а иной, краснокирпичный, который находится на территории детского санатория. Только вероятно этот особняк не принадлежал Макареско.


  На территории детского санатория "Хаджибей" расположен прекрасный особняк красного кирпича, но ни в одном из списков он не значился как охраняемый и это очень беспокоило всех, когда над санаторием сгущались тучи (2004-2005 гг.). Тогда казалось, что охранный статус может защитить от уничтожения.  Будем надеяться, что хоть адрес (Кирпичный пер 2) защитит. Бог с ним, что он не на углу с Французским бульваром и не принадлежал Макареско-Рашевским  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Вот тебе, бабушка, и реставрация фасадов Юрьев день.
> 
> Будки подвезли ещё к нескольким домам.


 Кто реставрирует и на каком основании? Должны хоть на заборах повесить объявления об исполнителях и заказчиках. Еще один вопрос к управлениям (городским или областным) охраны культурного наследия

----------


## Скрытик

> Кто реставрирует и на каком основании? Должны хоть на заборах повесить объявления об исполнителях и заказчиках. Еще один вопрос к управлениям (городским или областным) охраны культурного наследия


  Ага, сейчас. Вы посмотрите сначала на цвет этого дома и больше вопросов задавать не будете 
Это точно памятник архитектуры.

----------


## SaMoVar

Не могу не выложить - такая красота во дворе Екатериненская, 78.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Ага, сейчас. Вы посмотрите сначала на цвет этого дома и больше вопросов задавать не будете 
> Это точно памятник архитектуры.


 Без проекта - нельзя, без паспорта дома - нельзя. Реставрация выполняется только лицензированной организацией. Все это стоит дорого. Кто платит?
В случае с реставратором-Тарпаном это уже было.

----------


## brassl

нет ли у кого такой фотографии в нормальном качестве, для архива?

----------


## Trs

Я сегодня перед универом забегал на Софиевскую посмотреть. В общем, такой же мерзкий цвет, как и на доме постройки Гольцвурма и Кюнера на Большой Арнаутской угол Преображенской. Выглядит похабнейше.

----------


## Скрытик

> Без проекта - нельзя, без паспорта дома - нельзя. Реставрация выполняется только лицензированной организацией. Все это стоит дорого. Кто платит?
> В случае с реставратором-Тарпаном это уже было.


  Ну так вот радуемся - это все уже есть снова. И опять без тендера, без обсуждения 
Смотрите какая "красота"

----------


## Скрытик

Обратите внимание на леса, не знаю где они их скоммуниздили...

----------


## Antique

А зачем закрасили кирпичную кладку...

----------


## Скрытик

> А зачем закрасили кирпичную кладку...


  Это предыдущие "реставраторы". Хотя я надеялся что это грунтовка, потом если обработать поверхность кирпичей, то очень эффектно смотрелось бы. Боюсь что эти таки завершат начатое до самой крыши. Интересно - а жильцам дома не все равно в каком доме жить? Я бы набил этим малярам рожу, если бы мой дом так изуродовали.

----------


## Kamin

Абсолютно верно. Не только рожу, но и руки поотбивать, чтобы больше работать не мог.

----------


## pl9019

> сегодня по ICTV   показывали  сюжет из  Одессы.  Речь  шла о  Воронцовском дворце и  Художественном музее.  Чего там реставрировать собрались...
>    красота, елки палки....


 Тоже мельком видел сюжет о Воронцовском дворце на УНІАН, тоже говорили о реставрации. В этом сюжете пожилая женщина экскурсовод сказала, что убранство дворца было разграблено оккупантами во время ВОВ, в частности - драгоценные камни камина большого зала. Досадная неточность, вернее - откровенная неправда!    


> …все убранство комнат было в свое время перевезено в Алупкинский дворец, роскошная же библиотека вошла в состав одесской «Библиотеки высшей школы». Паркет, двери и камины сильно попорчены. Потолковая живопись от сырости местами испортилась. …камин, находящийся в большой зале. Он гармонировал своими цветными камнями, изображавшими птиц и растения, с росписью верхней части стен под карнизом (гирлянды цветов и венки). К сожалению, эти цветные камни сорваны, … Камин следующей за залой комнаты, представляющий своим рисунком подражание античной вазовой краснофигурной живописи (по черному полю розетки, вазы и две летящих женских фигуры красного цвета), сильно обветшал и попорчен.
> 
>     — Селинов В. И. Воронцовский дворец, как культурно-исторический памятник г. Одессы 1928 г.
> ru.wikipedia


 Интересно, с какой целью собираются проводить реставрацию? Какое-то чувство тревоги подкрадывается, когда слышишь информацию о начале кампании по спасению исторического наследия. Есть дополнительная информация?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Обратите внимание на леса, не знаю где они их скоммуниздили...


 Глядя на эти леса складывается впечатление, что "реставрации" подвергнут только первый этаж. Жуть. Неужели дом будет двухцветным?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## malyutka_e

Дополняем. Файл  171__0102_200.jpg, это не Одесса. Это Бухарест.

----------


## Скрытик

> Глядя на эти леса складывается впечатление, что "реставрации" подвергнут только первый этаж. Жуть. Неужели дом будет двухцветным?


  Хорошая интуиция. Леса уже убрали. Выглядит еще удручающе

----------


## brassl

> Дополняем. Файл  171__0102_200.jpg, это не Одесса. Это Бухарест.


 Спасибо. Уберу.

----------


## Trs

До меня, кажется, дошёл весь цимес ситуации с домом. Это были не реставраторы. Это был магазин шкафов (или чего там) на первом этаже.

----------


## V_efire

вот сейчас на Горбатом мосту снова поотлетал местами асфальт и видны рельсы. 
скажите, там раньше ходил трамвай или это такие укрепительные рельсы?

----------


## Trs

На Горбатом мосту никогда не ходил трамвай. Ни на узкой колее, ни на широкой.

----------


## SaMoVar

Рельсы там видел тоже. Был уверен, что трамвай ходил))

----------


## krust

Где в Одессе лежат клады



> КОСТЫЛЬ В МОСТУ. Один из самых странных кладов, согласно старинной одесской легенде, находится в... несущей конструкции Горбатого моста, построенного в 1890 году. Молва гласила, что среди тысяч заклепок в конструкцию моста при его торжественном открытии был забит... костыль (так мостостроители называют большой гвоздь) из золота. Старожилы поговаривали, что деталь из драгоценного металла должна была символизировать вечность сооружения. Время от времени гвоздь принимались искать наиболее легковерные охотники за сокровищами, соскабливая с металлических шляпок мостовых костылей краску. Однако драгоценная деталь так и не найдена. К слову, в первые годы после постройки моста одесситы называли его «баронским» — в честь начальника и фактически первого создателя Одесской железной дороги барона Карла Унгерна фон Штернберга. Любопытно, что для прочности в путепровод были вмурованы трамвайные рельсы. Но железный исполин *по мосту отродясь не ходил*.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Абсолютно верно. Не только рожу, но и руки поотбивать, чтобы больше работать не мог.


 Это малоэффективно, потому, что они работают ногами :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.
Нет ли у кого Ланжероновской (из сегодняшних дополнений) в хорошем качестве?
Исходник был вообще плох, я его немного помучал, но все равно не то 

Вообще вся серия эта интересна и не часто встречается.
malyutka_e у Вас нет?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.
> Нет ли у кого Ланжероновской (из сегодняшних дополнений) в хорошем качестве?
> Исходник был вообще плох, я его немного помучал, но все равно не то 
> 
> Вообще вся серия эта интересна и не часто встречается.
> malyutka_e у Вас нет?


 А как вы думаете ? :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

А я таки думаю что есть  :smileflag:  Али ошибаюсь?  :smileflag:  (ну разве что не хватает в серии пару видов)

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## Antique

Хочу вот оспорить адрес "Дворянская, 20" применительно к следующей фотографии: http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=61&pid=2426  Я утверждаю, что на фото Дворянская, 4 (Пастера, 50).  Меня давным давно смущало несоответствие современного и текущего зданий, так как они совершенно не похожи. Мысль о кардинальной перестройке на мой взгляд выглядела подозрительно.


Что мы видим на фото: угловое здание с эркером, далее пустой промежуток, затем наполовину рустованое большое здание в четыре этажа с каменными балюстрадами и далее ряд более мелких зданий. Во времена публикации небольшой версии фотографии на Заметках дилетанта привязаться было крайне сложно. но сейчас можно сказать что ни одно здание не соответствует современному.

Однако на улице есть другой перекрёсток, здания на котором почти полностью совпадают: 

- Четырёхэтажное здание второе от угла - это жилой комплекс Шварца на Дворянской 6. Значительные размеры, мощный руст, центральный ризалит с полуколоннами. Н ясно только в порядке ли центральный фронтон, но и имеющихся признаков достаточно.

 - следующее за ним здание - особняк Шуваловой, плохо различимо, но единственный балкон говорит о двухэтажности и более высоких потолках, чем обычно.

Далее видно пустое место, которое для такого расстояния и угла съёмки может вмещать несколько низких зданий. 

Следующее здание, которое якобы находиться почти рядом с Кирхой - это и есть дворянская 18. Это было бы не так просто доказать, если бы не фото произведёное с ближайшего от него перекрёстка. Да и его абрис довольно узнаваемый.




Что касается ближайшего углового здания (Дворянская 4 или Пастера 50), то оно тоже сохранилось в некотором роде. Перестроенное после войны и утратив декор и эркер, оно сохранило первые два этажа.  можно также сравнить небольшой ризалит под эркером у здания на старом фото и на современном, они идентичны.

----------


## Арий

то то, я смотрю , сталинка какая то не такая, нетипичная

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот такая роспись на стене. Была ?

----------


## Trs

Не было! Где такая красота?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не было! Где такая красота?


 На Уютной

----------


## translator

> Такую топку я застал действующей в годах так 1980-1984 в русской бане на Богатова (во дворе возле банка). Называлась "Общественная баня №6" (или 4). Отличное было заведение. Лавки были мраморные, отец говорил, что она ещё с царских времён.


 А я еще помню баню на Асташкина.  :smileflag:  80-е годы.




> Речь  шла о  Воронцовском дворце и  Художественном музее.  Чего там реставрировать собрались... красота, елки палки....


 Там еще Кучма хотел сделать резиденцию презика. Потом при Ющике вспоминали эту тему... Видать, опять зачесалось.




> Не могу не выложить - такая красота во дворе Екатериненская, 78.


 Еще один памятник архитектуры. И вы говорите, что такое нельзя сносить?




> Хочу вот оспорить адрес "Дворянская, 20" применительно к следующей фотографии: http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=61&pid=2426  Я утверждаю, что на фото Дворянская, 4 (Пастера, 50).


 Похоже.




> то то, я смотрю , сталинка какая то не такая, нетипичная


  Могла быть частично разрушена и ей сделали косметику.

----------


## Pumik

> А я еще помню баню на Асташкина.  80-е годы.


  это и есть ее фото (осень 2010)

----------


## Antique

> На Уютной


  В доме Габаевой или на Уютной, 8?

Роспись, судя по всему, изображает казаков на хуторе.

----------


## malyutka_e

> В доме Габаевой или на Уютной, 8?
> 
> Роспись, судя по всему, изображает казаков на хуторе.


 Номер не помню. Недалеко от бывшей "Галерее на Уютной", во дворе.

----------


## Sergey_L

Вчера нашел у себя фотографии разрушенной синагоги на Одария (снимал буквально сразу же после обрушения) и общих видов на Пересыпь снятых в 93 году. На одном виде ещё целое здание на спуске Маринеско.

----------


## Antique

Фото завода весов на Балковской, 130 вроде бы ещё не было. 
http://www.tochmash.od.ua/rus/history.html

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.
Большое спасибо всем дополняющим архив!!!!

----------


## victor.odessa

Смею предположить, что на данном изображении отрезок Греческой улицы (нечётная сторона) от Екатерининской улицы  до Греческой площади.
Вложение 2733245

----------


## Скрытик

> Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.
> Большое спасибо всем дополняющим архив!!!!


  Серию Журженко 70х с фейсбука не выкладывал?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Смею предположить, что на данном изображении отрезок Греческой улицы (нечётная сторона) от Екатерининской улицы  до Греческой площади.
> Вложение 2733245


  А почему стоит подпись "Бульвар"?

----------


## brassl

5 300  :smileflag: 

Не могу сообразить в какую папку положить фото

----------


## SaMoVar

Байдарочный переулок. Фонарь сфоткал поближе.

----------


## Trs

На "стори" у Брассла какой-то непорядок с последними загруженными файлами - картинки ужались до весьма скромных размеров.

----------


## brassl

Подскажите какие? Грузил вроде все нормальные

----------


## Пушкин

Может создать папку с еврейскими фотографиями? :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

от http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=13940#top_  display_media до http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=13920#top_  display_media

----------


## brassl

А это не моя папка. Это другие на сайте, а у меня всего одна - brassl  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Упс, не по адресу тогда, прошу простить.

----------


## OMF

> Серию Журженко 70х с фейсбука не выкладывал?


  ССылочку можно, а то я свой фэйс туда не сую.

----------


## Antique

> А это не моя папка. Это другие на сайте, а у меня всего одна - brassl


 Я тоже подумал, что это вы заливали ))) Каждые вновь залитые старые фотографии ассоциируются с Вами, так как Вы всё время находите что-то новое, хотя казалось, что интернет не бездонный )

----------


## Скрытик

На Софиевской 11 забивают уголки для забора, лесов пока нет. Очень тяжелые ощущения. Забор ставят почти к дороге, там как минимум кран проедет. Кажется Одессу уже продали с потрохами

----------


## brassl

> Я тоже подумал, что это вы заливали ))) Каждые вновь залитые старые фотографии ассоциируются с Вами, так как Вы всё время находите что-то новое, хотя казалось, что интернет не бездонный )


 Спасибо за добрые слова!  :smileflag:  
А интерет.... когда перебои с фото в интернете - сканерю книги, перебои с книгами - появляется чего то новое в сетке или на форуме кто чего выложит, вот так и выкручиваюсь  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> от http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=13940#top_  display_media до http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=13920#top_  display_media


 Не знаю, кто залил, но он явно ошибся. Вроде эти альбомы ("Фотографии от А до Я) планировались для сегодняшних фото. 
Что будем делать? Убрать?

----------


## Antique

> Не знаю, кто залил, но он явно ошибся. Вроде эти альбомы ("Фотографии от А до Я) планировались для сегодняшних фото. 
> Что будем делать? Убрать?


 Кстати да, они ещё и залиты все в Городской Сад. Жаль, что в галерее нет личных сообщений, но может с автором можно как-то связаться на форуме.

----------


## brassl

Кроме трех видов (они всегда попадаются в маленьком разрешении, когда отыщу большие - выложу), остальные все есть у нас в Архиве. А то что нельзя посмотреть кто заходил в архив - это жаль.

----------


## mlch

> Кроме трех видов (они всегда попадаются в маленьком разрешении, когда отыщу большие - выложу), остальные все есть у нас в Архиве.


 Ну, тогда я удаляю их из этого альбома. Подозреваю, что знаю, кто это загрузил. В любом случае - надеюсь, что он понял уже, что ошибся.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Ну, тогда я удаляю их из этого альбома. Подозреваю, что знаю, кто это загрузил. В любом случае - надеюсь, что он понял уже, что ошибся.


 Кстати. Спасибо ему большое за комментарии с поправками по Базарной. Уже исправил.  :smileflag:

----------


## Арий

> На Софиевской 11 забивают уголки для забора, лесов пока нет. Очень тяжелые ощущения. Забор ставят почти к дороге, там как минимум кран проедет. Кажется Одессу уже продали с потрохами


 недавно отремонтировали фасад на Старопортофранковской на свой совковый манер


http://www.*******************/showthread.php?t=296136&page=61

----------


## Antique

Да, ужасно, покрасили только колонаду, а всё остальное не тронуто. Впрочем может хорошо, что не покрасили, желтушный цвет ужасен.

----------


## Арий

> Да, ужасно, покрасили только колонаду, а всё остальное не тронуто. Впрочем может хорошо, что не покрасили, желтушный цвет ужасен.


 по моему, рельефный фасад спереди сбили и новый не сделали. 
таки да
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=3583
Судя по фото, это сделано было ещё в советские времена. Впрочем , эту ошибку сейчас можно было исправить, там были штукатуры, могли бы восстановить первоначальный вид штукатурки.
 Башенки такие замечательные стояли, то же  исчезли при Советах. ...

----------


## Antique

> по моему, рельефный фасад спереди сбили и новый не сделали. 
> таки да
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=3583


 Ну этого давно уже нет, тут нынешние маляры не виноваты.

Масовский ночлежный приют теперь тоже пожелтеет

----------


## Арий

> Ну этого давно уже нет, тут нынешние маляры не виноваты.
> 
> Масовский ночлежный приют теперь тоже пожелтеет


 жёлтые дома, жёлтый город , дурдом какой то...



> "Жёлтый дом — разговорный термин, означающий психиатрическую лечебницу. Стены в психиатрических лечебницах часто красили в жёлтый цвет. Считалось, что это действует успокаивающе на пациентов".


 видимо, чтобы горожане поспокойнее себя вели  и  не буянили лишний раз  :smileflag: 
П,С, По поводу жёлтого дома   http://forum.gramota.ru/forum/read.php?f=26&i=13895&t=13895

----------


## VicTur

> жёлтые дома, жёлтый город , дурдом какой то...
> 
> 
> видимо, чтобы горожане поспокойнее себя вели  и  не буянили лишний раз


 Жёлтый цвет в любом случае лучше, чем пошло-розовый. Оптимистичнее и солнечнее.
А то, что горожане буянить не будут, — так это как раз хорошо.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Antique

> Жёлтый цвет в любом случае лучше, чем пошло-розовый. Оптимистичнее и солнечнее.


 Лично мне напоминает казёный классицизм. И притом лучше бы, в случае с Инвалидным домом, покрасили в розовый, крыльцо хоть не так контрастировало бы с фасадом.

----------


## Antique

Кстате добавьте улицу Маршала Жукова, Кривую Балку (улицы академика Панкратовой, Неждановой, Советский пер.)

На Слободке в качестве перспективы не помешал бы 1-й Полевой пер., Краснослободская, Слободская, пл. Молодежи, Училищая, Бехтерева)

По этим улиам есть что добавить, однако на улице Панкратовой или Маршала Жукова навряд ли будет больше одного здания.

----------


## mlch

> Кстате добавьте улицу Маршала Жукова, Кривую Балку (улицы академика Панкратовой, Неждановой, Советский пер.)
> 
> На Слободке в качестве перспективы не помешал бы 1-й Полевой пер., Краснослободская, Слободская, пл. Молодежи, Училищая, Бехтерева)
> 
> По этим улиам есть что добавить, *однако на улице Панкратовой или Маршала Жукова навряд ли будет больше одного здания*.


 Тогда давайте пока сделаем в разделе "Прочие районы" альбом "Жилмассив Таирова" и альбом "Кривая Балка". Без деления на улицы. Будет много фотографий по какой-то улице - выделим отдельно.

----------


## Antique

> Тогда давайте пока сделаем в разделе "Прочие районы" альбом "Жилмассив Таирова" и альбом "Кривая Балка". Без деления на улицы. Будет много фотографий по какой-то улице - выделим отдельно.


 Да, очень хорошо.


На Фонтане произошли очередные изменения. Некролог:
Дачная ,7 (напротив трамвайной остановки "Львовская"). По этому адресу располагалась калитка в стиле позднего модерна с металлическими вставками (1910-е года)

было:


стало


было:


стало:



Львовская ул., 5 (приблизительно). Один из корпусов интерната, дореволюционный. Резная дверь в левой части торцевой стены ныне демонтирована, а проём замурован.

было:


стало:

----------


## brassl

Надо помощь клуба!
Сегодня купил дополнения в наш архив (выложу за пару дней) в пачке одесских фото были и эти три (1, 2, 3).
Это Одесса? Если Одесса то где?

----------


## Antique

В поисках дач дачного посёлка "Согласие (арх. Кюнер)" обнаружил только сгоревшую школу на академика Панкратовой, 6. Жител в доме напротив сообщил, что здание сгорело лет пять назад и в одноэтажном здании рядом жила семья учителя Нежданова, отца А.В. Неждановой. Поз школой располагаются кактакомбы, в которых во время войны, до оккупации, школа продолжала работать. Сначала жители просто прятались в катакомбах, но так как среди них было много детей, то решили возобновить учебный процесс в катакомбах.

Упомянутые дачи не были найдены и никто из опрошенных о них не знал. Была пройдена полностью улица академика Панкратовой и параллельная с ней часть балки.

Дополнительные фотографии расположены в той же папке на odessastory

----------


## cerubina

> На Фонтане произошли очередные изменения. Некролог:
> Дачная ,5. По этому адресу располагалась калитка в стиле позднего модерна с металлическими вставками (1910-е года)


 На Дачной не была давно, но Дачная,5 - это дачный коллектив Селекционного института, рождения года, помнится, 1939. Там никогда не было каменных заборов со старинной калиткой. Думаю, это Дачная, 7, - напротив бывшей булочной, находившейся в домике явно "трамвайной" архитектуры, хотя на Гаршина-Дачную-Дачный переулок трамвайную линию перенесли в начале 50х после оползня.

----------


## cerubina

Вы невероятные молодцы. Ваша работа бесценна.

----------


## Antique

> На Дачной не была давно, но Дачная,5 - это дачный коллектив Селекционного института, рождения года, помнится, 1939. Там никогда не было каменных заборов со старинной калиткой. Думаю, это Дачная, 7, - напротив бывшей булочной, находившейся в домике явно "трамвайной" архитектуры, хотя на Гаршина-Дачную-Дачный переулок трамвайную линию перенесли в начале 50х после оползня.


 Спасибо ) Да, я вероятно ошибся с номером, калитка действительно находится напротив остановки.

----------


## Pumik

> На Дачной не была давно, но Дачная,5 - это дачный коллектив Селекционного института, рождения года, помнится, 1939. Там никогда не было каменных заборов со старинной калиткой. Думаю, это Дачная, 7, - напротив бывшей булочной, находившейся в домике явно "трамвайной" архитектуры, хотя на Гаршина-Дачную-Дачный переулок трамвайную линию перенесли в начале 50х после оползня.


  это Дачная, которая напротив нынешней остановки, напротив Профидента, была ли в Профиденте булочная, я не помню, за малолетством, но вот через дорогу, по Дачной, был совдеповский продуктовый магазинчик, который уже лет так 10 стоит в заброшенном состоянии. Эту калитку убрали 2 месяца назад, хозяин делал ремонт.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Не понимаю логики этих людей - по-моему круче иметь раритетную, отреставрированную (или просто приведенную в порядок) калитку (дверь) , чем безликий ширпотреб. Блин, такая стильная была калитка! и что сдали на металлолом? не понимаю!!!

----------


## Арий

> Не понимаю логики этих людей - по-моему круче иметь раритетную, отреставрированную (или просто приведенную в порядок) калитку (дверь) , чем безликий ширпотреб. Блин, такая стильная была калитка! и что сдали на металлолом? не понимаю!!!


 у большинства вкусы, как у вороны

----------


## cerubina

> Спасибо ) Да, я вероятно ошибся с номером, калитка действительно находится напротив остановки.


 


> это Дачная, которая напротив нынешней остановки,


 Да, напротив остановки, действительно, другие номера  - не 7- бОльшие, а булочная - совдеповская - была на повороте трамвайной линии, за ней был двухэтажный особнячок - модерн, очень изящный, в 90х его перестроили-угробили, в "Профиденте"- павильоне, как и магазин напротив, был промтоварный магазин "Курортторга".

----------


## OdGen

СТРАСТИ ПО РИШЕЛЬЕ

Газеты "Порто-Франко", №20 (1067), от 3.06.2011 г. 

_На минувшей сессии областного совета скандал разгорелся там, где его меньше всего ожидали - при обсуждении, чье имя должен носить новый региональный знак отличия "Почетный гражданин Одесской области". 

Этот знак был учрежден сессией облсовета в сентябре 2009 года. По положению, почетными гражданами региона могут стать люди, работающие в самых разных сферах и внесшие весомый вклад в развитие области. Первыми Почетными гражданами Одесской области стали Герой Украины Борис Литвак и митрополит Одесский и Измаильский Агафангел. 

Специальная комиссия предложила присвоить этому знаку имя самого известного из одесских градоначальников - герцога Ришелье. Но против выступил депутат Илья Левицкий (фракция Народной партии), который заявил, что Ришелье никакого отношения к области не имеет и для региона ничего не сделал. 

"Чем хуже губернатор Воронцов? Он для области много сделал", - заявил депутат. 

Его поддержал коллега по фракции Сергей Степаненко. Он выразил недоумение, почему знаку нужно давать имя Ришелье. 

"Ведь когда он жил на территории Одессы, Одесской области как таковой еще не существовало". Кроме того, депутат задал риторический вопрос: а приятно ли будет митрополиту Агафангелу носить знак с масоном Ришелье? 

В ответ на это председатель облсовета Николай Пундик провел небольшой исторический ликбез, напомнив, что именно Ришелье был первым генерал-губернатором региона. К тому же во всех регионах нагрудные знаки носят имена местных выдающихся деятелей. Тем не менее эти аргументы на депутатов не подействовали и они данный проект отвергли. 

Однако после перерыва к этому вопросу решили вернуться. На сей раз слово взял заместитель председателя облсовета Николай Тиндюк, который заметил, что Ришелье был губернатором целого Новороссийского края, а не только градоначальником Одессы. 

После чего те же самые депутаты 84 голосами "за" поддержали решение, которое они отвергли всего пару часов назад._

Левицкий -  бывший начальник Одесской железной дороги, Степаненко - ректор Одесcкого гос. экологического университета.

----------


## Antique

> Специальная комиссия предложила присвоить этому знаку имя самого известного из одесских градоначальников - герцога Ришелье. Но против выступил депутат Илья Левицкий (фракция Народной партии), который заявил, что Ришелье никакого отношения к области не имеет и для региона ничего не сделал.


 Да уж, опростоволосились.

----------


## Гидрант

> ... председатель облсовета Николай Пундик провел небольшой исторический ликбез... 
> ... Илья Левицкий ... заявил, что Ришелье никакого отношения к области не имеет и для региона ничего не сделал.
> ... слово взял заместитель председателя облсовета Николай Тиндюк, который заметил, что Ришелье был губернатором целого Новороссийского края, а не только градоначальником Одессы.


 Исходя из этой логики - а почему тогда не *Зубов*? он генерал-губернатором Новороссии чуть пораньше Воронцова с Ришелье был.  Фамилия простецкая, или нравственность не подошла, или с масонством какие-то заморочки были, или ликбез у членов облсовета слишком небольшой?  :smileflag: 

ПС.  


> а приятно ли будет митрополиту Агафангелу носить знак с масоном Ришелье?


  После того, как Агафангел навесил на грудь Костусеву *высшую церковную награду* (непонятно, за что, но понятно почему  :smileflag: ), не стоит беспокоиться о вкусовых пристрастиях всеядного митрополита

----------


## OdGen

Газета "Факты и комментарии" от 30.05.2011 г.
*В Риге как зеницу ока берегут все 800(!) зданий эпохи модерна, считая их бесценными произведениями искусства
*
_Что такое поток туристов (в буквальном смысле), вице-мэр знает как никто другой. Он живет на улице Альберта, в сердце Риги золотой эпохи модерна начала XX века. К сведению: в городе тщательно охраняют также старую Ригу эпохи Средневековья, Ригу середины XIX столетия, где чудом сохранились целые улицы с образцами деревянного зодчества. Чтобы представить, что такое Рига эпохи модерна, вообразите, что на сравнительно небольшой площади находится около 800(!) домов, построенных в стиле знаменитого киевского дома с химерами. Эти здания, настоящие произведения искусства, на особом контроле у властей. С уважением к зодчим реставрируют фасады, но при этом дома оборудуют ультрасовременной техникой, превращая их в дорогие апартаменты и отели. Вот поэтому летом на улице Альберта, где стоят самые интересные дома эпохи модерна, туристы и не дают проходу обитателям района.

Хотя все эти строения — памятники архитектуры, по закону о реституции они обрели собственников. До недавнего времени многие из новых хозяев не спешили вкладывать средства в реновацию вновь обретенной недвижимости. Некоторые дома приходили в упадок. С точки зрения киевских застройщиков, их следовало бы немедленно снести, чтобы вогнать на освободившийся пятачок торгово-офисную высотку. Но в Риге поступают по-другому. Не в состоянии собственник вернуть дому первозданный облик — позволь сделать это городу. И что же? Несмотря на кризис, восстановление домов оживилось._

вся статья здесь

----------


## Antique

> Да, напротив остановки, действительно, другие номера  - не 7- бОльшие, а булочная - совдеповская - была на повороте трамвайной линии, за ней был двухэтажный особнячок - модерн, очень изящный, в 90х его перестроили-угробили, в "Профиденте"- павильоне, как и магазин напротив, был промтоварный магазин "Курортторга".


 Вот зачем погубили...ради каких-то десятков квадратных метров. В том же особняке, который принадлежал рыбколхозу им. Шмидта снесли ограду и теперь там какая-то нелепая самодельщина, хорошо хоть особняк остался цел.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте.
По поводу вчерашних неопределенных фото мыслей ни у кого нет?

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.Дополняйте.
> По поводу вчерашних неопределенных фото мыслей ни у кого нет?


  Мне кажется, что это либо не Одесса, либо Одесса каких-то очень старых времён. Больше склоняюсь к первому.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Из недавних новинок!
Недавно в США вышла книга Чарлза Кинга. «Одесса: гений и смерть города грез»





> Досье «Одесса»
> 
> Без сомнения, самый пронзительный образ Одессы — кадры из немого эпического фильма Сергея Эйзенштейна «Броненосец “Потемкин”» (1925), в которых воссоздается кровавая бойня на знаменитой Потемкинской лестнице. Во многих смыслах эта внушительная конструкция, выстроенная в XIX веке от моря вверх по склону, — идеальный символ черноморского порта и его головокружительной истории. Глядя на нее, вспоминаешь и те высоты, на которые город первоначально обещал подняться, и глубины кошмарных падений, которые пришлись на долю Одессы в ХХ веке.


 


> Информация о книге:
> Издательство: W.W. Norton & Company, 2011
>  ISBN: 978-0-393-07084-2
>  Charles King
>  Odessa: Genius and Death in a City of Dreams
> Количество страниц: 336


 Как мне рассказали знакомые которые уже прочитали книгу,написана она неплохо,но в стиле:


> Были большие надежды,но с приходом Советской власти,а позже,с развалом Союза,с появлением криминальных групировок во власти города и страны,Одесса окончательно окончательно распрощалась с начальной перспективой,стать новым Нью Йорком.

----------


## kravshik

> На Дачной не была давно, но Дачная,5 - это дачный коллектив Селекционного института, рождения года, помнится, 1939. Там никогда не было каменных заборов со старинной калиткой. Думаю, это Дачная, 7, - напротив бывшей булочной, *находившейся в домике явно "трамвайной" архитектуры, хотя на Гаршина-Дачную-Дачный переулок трамвайную линию перенесли в начале 50х после оползня*.


 
"находившейся в домике явно "*трамвайной" архитектуры*, хотя на Гаршина-Дачную-Дачный переулок *трамвайную линию перенесли в начале 50х после оползня"
*

Давайте подумаем над этой загадкой истории,хлебный магазин таки находился в павильончике трамвайной остановки,*явно дореволюционного происхождения*,но учитывая оползни и перенос линии ,не совем могу понять,

кто и что поможет -подскажет,только сейчас после такого уточнения, сам задумался над этим... несоответствием.???

----------


## OMF

> Из недавних новинок!
> Недавно в США вышла книга Чарлза Кинга. «Одесса: гений и смерть города грез»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Как мне рассказали знакомые которые уже прочитали книгу,написана она неплохо,но в стиле:


 Все-таки маленькое, но ВАЖНОЕ уточнение. Не "города грез", а "в городе грез". Смысл меняется на противоположный...

----------


## Antique

Недавно на Балковской, 44 обнаружил производственный цех. Из адресной книги в "Ауре Молдованки": "Южно-русское кожевное производство"

----------


## Pumik

> "находившейся в домике явно "*трамвайной" архитектуры*, хотя на Гаршина-Дачную-Дачный переулок *трамвайную линию перенесли в начале 50х после оползня"
> *
> 
> Давайте подумаем над этой загадкой истории,хлебный магазин таки находился в павильончике трамвайной остановки,*явно дореволюционного происхождения*,но учитывая оползни и перенос линии ,не совем могу понять,
> 
> кто и что поможет -подскажет,только сейчас после такого уточнения, сам задумался над этим... несоответствием.???


 хлебный магазин в павильоне не был, потому что не было павильона на том месте, если у меня завтра будет время, я сфотографирую этот хлебный магазин.

----------


## OMF

Частичное фото есть у меня на http://odessatrolley.com/Photogallery2/3122.htm
Явно видно, что к трамвайным остановкам это здание отношения не имеет.

----------


## Pumik

> Частичное фото есть у меня на http://odessatrolley.com/Photogallery2/3122.htm
> Явно видно, что к трамвайным остановкам это здание отношения не имеет.


 о, да именно оно. и ,та калитка, с которой все началось, находится на другом квартале.

----------


## Antique

> Частичное фото есть у меня на http://odessatrolley.com/Photogallery2/3122.htm
> Явно видно, что к трамвайным остановкам это здание отношения не имеет.


 Я всё не мог понять о чём идёт речь. Так это какой-то павильон из 50-х годов.

----------


## Скрытик

На Софиевской 9 ставят леса. При чем точно такие же, как в прошлый раз. Мне кажется что Тарпан с Костусевым нашли "общий язык". Жаль только, если цена вопроса +1 этаж (((

----------


## cerubina

> Частичное фото есть у меня на http://odessatrolley.com/Photogallery2/3122.htm
> Явно видно, что к трамвайным остановкам это здание отношения не имеет.


  Согласна  (отсюда кавычки): не удивлюсь и если 30х годов, когда организовывались ДСК и не было трамвайной линии - "посадка" странная - через рельсы.. Вот, кстати: https://forumodua.com/member.php?u=16454 , думаю, и это не "Бельгийского общества"(хотя впрямую это не утверждается), а советского периода.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> На Софиевской 9 ставят леса. При чем точно такие же, как в прошлый раз. Мне кажется что Тарпан с Костусевым нашли "общий язык". Жаль только, если цена вопроса +1 этаж (((


 Скорее всего +1этаж и мансарда.Эдакие пентхаусы в старинных домах.

----------


## cerubina

Думаю, цена вопроса в масштабе города значительно выше.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте  :smileflag: 

Ни у кого нет вот такой фото в нормальном качестве, для архива?

----------


## Trs

Просто +мансарда. И вообще - посмотрим как оно будет для начала.

На дом Ираклиди (Соф., 23) ставят леса, и весьма бодро.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.

----------


## kravshik

> хлебный магазин в павильоне не был, потому что не было павильона на том месте, если у меня завтра будет время, я сфотографирую этот хлебный магазин.


 Вот он в павильоне,я сам в него ходил в свое время...



получается-это не бельгийский павильон как казалось раньше,судя по фото,да и по временной логике,не он

----------


## SaMoVar

Дарю. Кто скажет что это? И где это?

----------


## Trs

Да какой может быть бельгийский павильон с вполне неоклассическими балясинами? У Минкуса бы рука не поднялась сделать такой выпад против общей стилистики одесского трамвая.

----------


## kravshik

> Да какой может быть бельгийский павильон с вполне неоклассическими балясинами? У Минкуса бы рука не поднялась сделать такой выпад против общей стилистики одесского трамвая.


 тут дело в другом-трамвай как уже говорилось выше, пустили позже в объезд,(50-е..)но случайно кто-то здесь натолкнул на мысль ,что он очень похож,вот на всяк случай и задумались......

----------


## kravshik

> Дарю. Кто скажет что это? И где это?


 Даже не могу сказать, что-то знакомое,но то,что не трамвайное- точно......но интересное...

----------


## Kamin

Это Лидерсовский бульвар во дворе.

----------


## SaMoVar

Нет. Это Большой Фонтан. С двух ракурсов снимал. Ближе подойти не смог - надо через забор лезть на заброшенный участок. Стрёмно. Но я попробую.

----------


## Antique

> Даже не могу сказать что знакомое,но то,что не трамвайное точно......но интересное


 Похоже на башню дачи. А окна наверняка смотрят только в сторону моря.




> Нет. Это Большой Фонтан. С двух ракурсов снимал. Ближе подойти не смог - надо через забор лезть на заброшенный участок. Стрёмно. Но я попробую.


 На улице Макаренко на территории детского сада "Малятко" находится довольно приличная дача в стиле позднего модерна. Как назло в выходные детский сад вымирает. У Вас нет фото этого здания?

----------


## SaMoVar

Мне сказали, что это водонапорная башня. Ещё та! Вот такая находка буквально под носом. Ща выложу по гуглу расположение красоты этой.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот координаты 
http://wikimapia.org/#lat=46.3818136&lon=30.7349288&z=17&l=1&m=b&v=8

----------


## Antique

> Мне сказали, что это водонапорная башня. Ещё та! Вот такая находка буквально под носом. Ща выложу по гуглу расположение красоты этой.


 В целом возможно, но непонятно, зачем такие большие окна.

----------


## SaMoVar

Про окна не скажу. Но это водонапорная башня. Я попробую узнать - но результат не гарантирую.

----------


## Antique

Вот кстати фото дачи на Макаренко с улицы, погода и сезон неподходящие для съёмки.
Окно лестницы замощено советскими стеклоблоками как в детсаду на Черноморской улице. Ниже едва видно квадратную аутентичную раму.


Аутентичные навесы над дверями

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## Shipshin

To brassl 

Ришельевская улица.  ФАЙЛ 6/5353    Ришельевская, фото до 1975 года
Позвольте не согласиться. Это Дерибасовская. Первое здание слева - кафе мороженое Снежинка. Далее - овощной. Вдали виднеется дом Славы.

----------


## SaMoVar

> На улице Макаренко на территории детского сада "Малятко" находится довольно приличная дача в стиле позднего модерна. Как назло в выходные детский сад вымирает. У Вас нет фото этого здания?


 По 2гису не нашёл. Конкретно есть адрес? Мне несложно пробежаться.

----------


## Antique

По Гису - Макаренко, 37, только на карте не прописана организация.

В интернете по этому адресу: Детский санаторий «Малютка»

Рядом по улице остатки раличных дореволюционных оград. Мне кажется, что  на соседних участках слева от особняка могли ещё сохраниться дачи, но листва закрывает всю частную территорию. А со стороны Фонтанской дороги в горбольнице №8 есть ещё одно стариное одноэтажное здание.

----------


## brassl

> To brassl 
> 
> Ришельевская улица.  ФАЙЛ 6/5353    Ришельевская, фото до 1975 года
> Позвольте не согласиться. Это Дерибасовская. Первое здание слева - кафе мороженое Снежинка. Далее - овощной. Вдали виднеется дом Славы.


 Спасибо большое за подсказку, не подумавши списал с книги подпись, исправлю

----------


## Лысый0

Сегодня, поворачиваю с Ланжероновской на Ришельевскую и вижу в проеме чердачного окна углового дома (Решильевская 4, Дерибасовская 12) совершеннейшее отсутствие крыши. Шо там уже мастерят пенхаус? В этом доме уже постепенно все застроили от "Вышки" (детский сленг - я жил в этом доме 56-64) в сторону дома "Славы" и в направлении Ланжероновской. Теперь будут поднимать Дерибасовская Решильевская? Прямо классика! Тетю Утю еще снасилуют  :smileflag: ).

----------


## Trs

Там строят двухэтажную гостиницу - последний этаж и мансарда.

----------


## Лысый0

> Там строят двухэтажную гостиницу - последний этаж и мансарда.


 Это будет выше Оперного.... А куда денут 4 этажа коммуналок?

----------


## Antique

> Там строят двухэтажную гостиницу - последний этаж и мансарда.


 Это на доме Новикова? Он же аварийный.

----------


## Trs

Конечно, аварийный. Пополам треснувший. Вы так говорите, будто я на нём мансарду строю.

----------


## translator

Неплохая подборка фоток города.

----------


## Лысый0

> Конечно, аварийный. Пополам треснувший. Вы так говорите, будто я на нём мансарду строю.


 Нет, не подеретесь :smileflag: )

----------


## Antique

> Вы так говорите


 не, не так )

----------


## Sergey_L

Кстати, раз тут снова случайно скинули ссылку на мой жж...  Разглядывая отражение в окне и сопоставив перила с существующими, я обнаружил, что на этой фото  изображена витрина Пассажа, а напротив дом 26 по Дерибасовской.
(Может это и не новость, но всё же пусть будет.)

----------


## brassl

спасибо, для меня новость  :smileflag: , подпишу в архиве.

----------


## Agnessa

> Неплохая подборка фоток города.


 

В начале 30-х годов (время, когда был сделан этот снимок), универмаги ТОРГСИНа в Одессе находились по следующим адресам:
№1 Карла Либкнехта (Греческая), 28
№2 Лассаля (Дерибасовская), 31
№3 спуск Кангуна (Польский), 6
№4 улица 1905 года (Тираспольская), 34
№5 Бебеля (Еврейская), 49
№6 Крытый рынок Нового базара
№7 Универсальный базар - птичий ряд Привоза

----------


## brassl

Судя по фото это  или Крытый рынок Нового базара или Универсальный базар - птичий ряд Привоза, мне чего то ближе Привоз (слово павильон как то гармонирует с птичим рядом  :smileflag: ).

----------


## Trs

Крытый рынок Нового базара - это корпуса на Торговой. Так что тут - однозначно Привоз.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Кстати, раз тут снова случайно скинули ссылку на мой жж...  Разглядывая отражение в окне и сопоставив перила с существующими, я обнаружил, что на этой фото Вложение 2752553 изображена витрина Пассажа, а напротив дом 26 по Дерибасовской.
> (Может это и не новость, но всё же пусть будет.)


 Больше похоже на витрину Дома книги (до переделки)

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Бывшая гостиница "Спартак"


Может таки стоило разрешить построить на месте гостиницу?


Так и вижу на месте дома Русова,гиганскую автомобильную парковку.

----------


## SaMoVar

Пускай строят - кто же против. Только то, что было. Проект есть - готов. Не вопрос.

----------


## Pinky

Помню, в какой-то из тем, может даже в этой, возникал вопрос о том, что за картины висят в помещении водокачки на Водопроводной 15. "Наш" человек там побывал

----------


## Klaudia

вмешаюсь в ваш архитектурный разговор,
http://advego.ru/blog/read/krai/347869 - небольшая зарисовка об Одессе

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> Помню, в какой-то из тем, может даже в этой, возникал вопрос о том, что за картины висят в помещении водокачки на Водопроводной 15. "Наш" человек там побывал


  Помню, помню! Я была там 40 лет назад, но не запомнила, что было изображено. Спасибо!

----------


## cerubina

> Больше похоже на витрину Дома книги (до переделки)


 "Медицинская книга" - так, кажется, Дерибасовская, 26

----------


## Девочка Юля

Зиму 1917 года Карл Маннергейм провел в Одессе. Жил в Лондонской и служил в резерве Одесского военного округа. Кто знает еще об Одесском периоде этого незаурядного гостя нашего города - поделитесь информацией!!

----------


## brassl

адмирал Степан Осипович Макаров венчался со своей супругой в Одессе 2 сентября 1879 года. Никто не знает в какой церкви? Может есть фото адмирала в Одессе?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> "Медицинская книга" - так, кажется, Дерибасовская, 26


 Нет, бывший Дом книги, который смотрит на Гаванную.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Зиму 1917 года Карл Маннергейм провел в Одессе. Жил в Лондонской и служил в резерве Одесского военного округа. Кто знает еще об Одесском периоде этого незаурядного гостя нашего города - поделитесь информацией!!


 Лечил на Куяльнике ногу, которую ему разбила лошадь (колено). Насколько я рыл инфу - дело было в августе.
Провёл в Одессе 2 недели.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Где узнать об истории дома по Мечникова, 90?

----------


## exse

> Помню, в какой-то из тем, может даже в этой, возникал вопрос о том, что за картины висят в помещении водокачки на Водопроводной 15. "Наш" человек там


 Спасибо! Это я пару лет назад задавал вопрос по этим картинам. Одна это "План ГОЭРЛО", а вторую не узнаю.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вторая картина вполне "Штурм Зимнего" может называться. Вроде Питер изображён.

----------


## translator

> 


 А мне  нравится. Уютно как-то.

----------


## OMF

И мне нравится. Какой-то парижский вид... Если Б.Московская и Cпартак будут выглядеть так как на картинке, то бельмом будет Дом книги. Вот его надо сносить без восстановления и вернуть хоть какой-то проектный вид центральной оси города по замыслу де Волана.

----------


## Lively

> И мне нравится. Какой-то парижский вид... Если Б.Московская и Cпартак будут выглядеть так как на картинке, то бельмом будет Дом книги. Вот его надо сносить без восстановления и вернуть хоть какой-то проектный вид центральной оси города по замыслу де Волана.


 Мне эта мысль постоянно не давала покоя в 90-е годы, когда по факту снесли круглый дом на Греческой и долгое время на месте нынешней "Афины" была пустота. Уже просматривались контуры роскошной площади "Большая Греческая  :smileflag: ", которая плавно перетекает в Александровский проспект... Казалось, что если бы убрать ресторан "Киев" и "затычку" в виде "Дома Книги", план де Волана имеет шанс на реализацию, пусть и через 2 века.... Но мысли эти - крамольные  :smileflag:  с точки зрения исторического наследия... А когда возвели "Афину", стало понятно, что и этот шанс упущен...

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> И мне нравится. Какой-то парижский вид... Если Б.Московская и Cпартак будут выглядеть так как на картинке, то бельмом будет Дом книги. Вот его надо сносить без восстановления и вернуть хоть какой-то проектный вид центральной оси города по замыслу де Волана.


 Так непонятно,что вообще происходит,почему закатали в плитку такой огромный кусок Дерибасовской!?Где это видано,что бы в городе миллионнике,а тем паче в Одессе,на центральной улице города,вместо красивейшего здания,сделали парковку для авто!Многие видели как клали плитку на то место:Так временную не кладут(Все видели как Черный сделал временную дорогу на Греческой площади),а значит ничего строить не собираются.А это просто извращение.Даже по экономическим соображениям.Знаю что в Испании было нечто похожее.Там застройщик из за кризиса не смог в центре Мадрида отреставрировать купленное им здание.И что вы думаете?-Городской муниципалитет разорвал с ним договор и назначил новый аукцион по продаже оной земли.....................Через год уже новая фирма  открыла пятизвездочный отель.А представляете,если бы в центре Мадрида вместо старинного здания открыли  парковку?-Это бред.

----------


## SaMoVar

Пускай восстанавливают как было.
Площадь мы уже не увидим, как она была задумана. Афину не снесут.

----------


## brassl

Есть  немного обновлений.

----------


## krust

> Наша любимая тема  как-то замерла. Попробую вас развлечь. Посмотрим вместе и возьмем на вооружение такой простой прием путешествие в прошлое


 Тут я то же решил немного побаловаться с прошлым и настоящим...

----------


## Скрытик

Сегодня утром штукатурили портики на крыше Софиевской 9, может все же без мансард обойдемся?

----------


## Trs

Думаю, что идея мансард разрабатывалась под считанные здания, где нужно было согласовать их постройку.

----------


## Sergey_L

Фотографии из альбома «Архитектура парков СССР», изданного в 1940 году. Составители альбома – М. П. Коржев и М. И. Прохорова.
Отсюда http://www.landscape-design.ru/articlex.php?c=USSR1940
Кому интересно, там есть ещё много фотографий парков и мест отдыха по другим городам СССР.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.
Большое спасибо за помощь всем помогающим в создании Архива.

----------


## Скрытик

> Фотографии из альбома «Архитектура парков СССР», изданного в 1940 году. Составители альбома – М. П. Коржев и М. И. Прохорова.
> Отсюда http://www.landscape-design.ru/articlex.php?c=USSR1940
> Кому интересно, там есть ещё много фотографий парков и мест отдыха по другим городам СССР.


  Уже давно там был  :smileflag: 
http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=39

----------


## Maksy

> Тут я то же решил немного побаловаться с прошлым и настоящим...


 Здорово, особенно вторая, с трамваем.

----------


## SaMoVar

Давно статья была. Уже обсуждали.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот первичный список зданий, вычеркнутых из списка памятников.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *список*1.   Дом 1861 г. Постройки              Базарная, 34             Исключен МКТ № 728/0/16-08
                                                                                        от 20.06.2008 г
2.   Дом Максимовича                    Базарная, 64                Исключен МКТ № 662/0/16-07
                                                                                               от 16.06.2007 г.
1840-1850
Арх. К.Й. Далаква
И.Зальцберг 
3.   Жилой дом                                  Базарная, 116                 Исключен  МКТ № 662/00/16-07
1827 г.                                                                                   от 16.06.2007 г.
4.   Жилой дом                                  Базарная, 116                 Исключен МКТ № 662/0/16-07
1827 г.                                                                                     от 16.06-2007 г.
5.  Дом  Тарнопольского                Белинского,16                 Исключен МКТ № 728/0/16-08
                                                                                               от 20.06.2008 г.
2-я половина 19 века
1893 (перестроен)
Арх. Д.В.Тележинский  
___________________________________________________________________________                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
                                                                                                                                                          6.   Дом Кречмера                            Бунина,21                          Исключен МКТ № 662/0/16-07 Конец 19 века                                                                               от 16.06.2007
 Арх. В.И. Шмидт
7.   Морские ванны                           Ванный пер.12                Исключен МКТ № 662/0/16-07
1911	  от 16.06.007
8.  Жилой дом                              Большая Арнаутская,6        Исключен МКТ № 662/0/16-071    1-я половина 19 века                                                                        от 16.06.2007
____________________________________________________________________________   9.  Жилой дом                     Большая Арнаутская,33               Исключен МКТ № 662/0/16-07
2-я половина 19 века                                                             от  16.06.2007
10.Прибыльный дом Шапиро     Большая Арнаутская,84      Исключен МКТ №728/0/16-08
   1891                                                                                            20.06.2008
   Арх. И.К.Мальгерб                                                                                                                                                  
11.Особняк Кройчика                  Большая Арнаутская,88      Исключен МКТ № 662/0/16-07
      1909                                                                                                     от 16.02.2007
    Арх.И.К.Мальгерб
___________________________________________________________________________    
12.Жилые дома                        Б.Арнаутская, 105,103            Исключен МКТ № 728/0/16-08
     1 половина 19 века                                                                               от 20.06.2008
13.Дом Бурназо                           Военный спуск, 10               Исключен МК № 622/0/16-07
     Начало 20 века                                                                                      от 16.02.2007
14.Жилой дом                            пер. Вознесенский, 18             Исключен МКТ №622/0/16-07
      Конец 19 века                                                                                       от 16.02.2007
16.Прибыльный дом                 пер. Волжский,20                    Исключен МКТ №662/0/16.07
       Конец 19 века                                                                                       от 16.02.2007
17.Памятник Рентгену             Воробьева,5                               Исключен МКТ №662/0/16-07
                                                                                                               От 16.02.2007
18. Дача Гагарина и часовня  Гагаринское плато                    Исключен МКТ №622/0/16-07
      1849-1851                                                                                              от 16.02.2007
       Арх. Ф.Й Моранди
19. Жилой дом                             Гагарина,3                          Исключен МКТ № 7728/0/16-08
     Конец 19 века                                                                            от20.06.2008
20.Пивзавод  Санцебахера          пр. Гагаринф,9                 Исключен МКТ №662/0/16-07
     1911                                                                                            от 16.02.2007
    Арх. Б.А Бауэр
21.Жилой дом                              ул. Гимназическая,6         Исключен МКТ№662/0/16-07
      1 половина 19 века                                                                   от 16.02.2007
22.Жилой дом                              Градоначальницкая,41      Исключен МКТ№662/0/16-07
     1913                                                                                              от 16.02.2007
    Арх. В.Я Медокс
23. Дом Гуровича                       Греческая,17                       Исключен МКТ№662/0/16-07
      1 половина 19 века                                                                      от 16.02.2007
       Арх. К.Й.Даллаква
24.Гостиница «Империал»     Дерибасовская,25                   ИсключенМКТ№1669/0/16-07
     1875                                                                                                от 13.12.2007
     Арх. Гонсиоровский
25.Прибыльный дом                Жуковского, 36                Исключен МКТ№662/0/16-07
     Елисаветской          
                                               дворовое сооружение                                                                                                                                                                                     
                                                                                                             от16.06.2007
    Конец 19 века    
26.Дом Прядуна                      Жуковского,47                   Исключен МКТ№728/0/16-07
      1875                                                                                                от20.06.2008
     Арх.И.А. Жуковский
27.Прибыльный дом                         Заславского,6         Исключен МКТ№728/0/16-07
     Рукатора                                                                                     от 20.06.2008
     1874
28. Дом Волконского                     Канатная, 15            Исключен МКТ №662/0/16-07
     Начало 19 века                                                                          от 16.06.2007
29. Жилой дом                               Канатная,72              Исключен МКТ №728/0/16-08
    Первая половина 19 века                                                          от 20.06.2008
30. Дом Снитковского             Екатерининская,11       Исключен МКТ № 662/0/16-07
     1903                                                                                           от 16 .06.2007
   Арх.Г.К. Шеврембрандт
31. Дом Фридмана                  Екатерининская,59        Исключен МКТ № 662/0/016-07
       1848                                                                                         от 16.06.2007
32. Прибыльный дом                Екатерининская,61        Исключен МКТ №662/0/16-07
      Серебреникова                                                                        от 16.02.2007
      1901
     Арх. С.А. Ландесман
33.Торговый ряд                       Конная,15-17                 Исключен МКТ№662/0/16-07
     1810                                                                                           от 16.02.2007
    Арх. Ф.Фрапполи
34. Жилой дом Сила             Княжеская,21                     Исключен МКТ 3*662/0/16-07
       1874                                                                                          от 16.02.2007
   Арх. Жуковский
35. Особняк                            Княжеская,25                   Исключен МКТ № 662/0/16-07
     Середина 19 века                                                                      от 16.02.2007
36.Жилые дома                       Княжеская,36,38             Исключены МКТ№662/0/16-07
     1 половина 19 века                                                                     от 16.02.2007
    Арх. И.С.Козлов
37. Жилой дом                        Коблевская,21                Исключен МКТ № 662/0/016-07
       1 половина 19 века                                                                   от 16.02.2007

----------


## Девочка Юля

> Лечил на Куяльнике ногу, которую ему разбила лошадь (колено). Насколько я рыл инфу - дело было в августе.
> Провёл в Одессе 2 недели.


 Тогда в получается путаница в датах 1915-1917??? не пойму
Густав Маннергейм — Софии Маннергейм 13.IX.17

Дорогая София,

приехал вчера вечером в Одессу: перевелся сюда для лечения небольшого вывиха, полученного, когда моя лошадь споткнулась. Я, быть может, и не последовал совету врача, если бы меня не соблазнила возможность сбросить на какое-то время с плеч все заботы и ответственность, кои день ото дня становится все труднее нести. Мы мало-помалу начали проникать в комитеты и другие безумные организации, которыми нас в последние месяцы осчастливили, и положение командного состава в тех частях, где не господствовал полный беспорядок и непослушание, стало хотя и не совсем сносным, но, по крайней мере, легче, чем раньше. Ситуация в моих частях наверняка бы улучшалась, если бы катастрофа в Галиции не привела к тому, что руководство армиями сочло необходимым отказаться от новых наступлений, хотя возможный и очевидный успех был бы здесь гораздо более действенным лекарством, чем все пустые разговоры. Ничто до такой степени не разлагает мораль в войсках, как вялая позиционная война, где не сражаются, а именно в такую мы, по-видимому, все же угодили на длительный срок. В довершение несчастья произошел Корниловский мятеж, из чего несомненно следует, что высший командный состав и вообще офицеров лишат последних крох авторитета. Сейчас создаются следующие условия: npecmusic командиров целенаправленно уничтожается, сеется недоверие, даже в грубейшие преступления не вмешиваются или, во всяком случае, их оставляют безнаказанными. Наша деятельность, таким образом, становится крайне затруднительной, и начинает мне казаться даже полностью ненужной. Все внимание сейчас обращено на внутренних врагов, действительных или воображаемых, и интерес к войне и ее конечному результату исчезает совершенно. Эту нашу возню нельзя больше назвать военными действиями, а вступления в политическую борьбу опять-таки есть причина тщательно избегать. В нынешней ситуации ты наверняка не сможешь ни стоять во главе своих частей, ни вести их за собой, а будешь вынужден бежать за ними, как те сомнительного качества начальники и просто бесчестные агитаторы, рвущиеся к цели, каковая останется — по крайней мере, для нынешнего поколения — только мечтой.

Я собираюсь обдумать все это здесь в одиночестве и, надеюсь, в покое, посмотреть, что принесет время, и затем решить, вернуться ли обратно, или окончательно отойти от дел. Против последнего варианта говорит только тот довод, что это означало бы бездеятельность. В моем возрасте трудно начинать что-то с начала, но боюсь, что другой возможности нет.

Напиши несколько строк в Одессу, Гостиница Лондон. Множество сердечных приветов Грипенбергам.

Твой брат Густав.


Итак, в длинном послужном списке генерала Маннергейма после записи 8 сентября 1917 года: «Эвакуирован по болезни и сдал командование корпусом», появляется последняя отметка, от 20 сентября: «Зачислен в резерв чинов Одесского военного округа». Ожидание штатской одежды растянулось на два месяца. Известия о свержении Временного правительства и захвате власти большевиками застали Маннергейма еще в Одессе.

----------


## kravshik

> Тут я то же решил немного побаловаться с прошлым и настоящим...


 Интересная мысль,получилось неплохо....я в свое время тоже пытался совмещать старые виды с современными....потом покажу что получилось.

----------


## SaMoVar

Насчёт Маннергейма. Письмо, видимо, переведено с неточностями. У него не вывих был, а разбитая коленная чашечка. Я копать не буду сейчас - других дел полно. Ищите источники. Склеив несколько вместе можно получить картину.

Ап. Вот вам в помощь. http://militera.lib.ru/memo/other/mannerheim/index.html Таки вывих.

----------


## Trs

#10636 - У меня просто нет слов... 

Давайте проанализируем адреса.

1. Там по этому адресу хрущёвка, думаю, что относится к флигелю №32, который полностью выкуплен. В доме проведен ремонт, из реестра скорее всего выведен для того, чтобы не согласовывать перестройку дома
2. Рядом с этим домом строят новодел на Пушкинской.
3. и 4. - это один и тот же дом? Пока ничего не замечено.
5. Здание занято одним учреждением и занимает много земли в хорошем месте
6. Даже не знаю - может, чтобы без проблем перестраивать соседний дом в гостиницу?
7. Не знаю это здание.
8. Разве что под мансарду - дом большой, целиком с ним сложно что-то сделать
9. Уже снесён
10. и 11. Рядом уже застроили №86 новыми домами, а 11. ещё и давно расселён.
12. Наверняка под снос ветхого 103
13. Уже снесён
14. и 16. Никаких идей
17. ??!
18. Закономерно
19. Не пойму о каком доме речь. №3 - разве не школа?
20. Закономерно
21. Никаких идей.
22. По аварийности, что ли?
23. Уже снесён
24. Уже снесён
25. Никаких идей.
26. На этот дом и соседние давно покушаются
27. Похоже, что дом доводится до аварийности
28. Что-то обсуждали на форуме, надо поискать
29. Наверняка для беспрепятсвенного проведения ремонта и перестройки
30. Уже снесён
31. + 32. - явно под снос расселённого 61 и „реконструкцию“ соседнего 59.
33. Аварийное здание
34. На доме существенные трещины, как минимум - в левой торцевой части
35. Особняк Буковецкого - да как вообще рука поднялась?!
36. и 37. Никаких идей

Думаю пока что одними междометиями, перебирая матерный словесный запас вплоть до белорусского. Реестр памятников - это не записная книжка, в неё нельзя вписать и потом вычеркнуть за ненадобностью! Иначе это уже не реестр, а чёрт знает что.

Можно перепубликовать список в ЖЖ?

----------


## Лысый0

> #10637 - У меня просто нет слов... 
> 
> Давайте проанализируем адреса.
> 
> 1. Там по этому адресу хрущёвка, думаю, что относится к флигелю №32, который полностью выкуплен. В доме проведен ремонт, из реестра скорее всего выведен для того, чтобы не согласовывать перестройку дома
> 2. Рядом с этим домом строят новодел на Пушкинской.
> 3. и 4. - это один и тот же дом? Пока ничего не замечено.
> 5. Здание занято одним учреждением и занимает много земли в хорошем месте
> 6. Даже не знаю - может, чтобы без проблем перестраивать соседний дом в гостиницу?
> ...


 Просто суки, пардон....

----------


## SaMoVar

Давайте как-то будем пытаться вернуть то, что ещё не снесли и представляет действительно ценность. Моих знаний тут не хватит 100%. Помогите составить список - будем слать бумаги. Может и удастся спасти что-то.

----------


## Девочка Юля

> Насчёт Маннергейма. Письмо, видимо, переведено с неточностями. У него не вывих был, а разбитая коленная чашечка. Я копать не буду сейчас - других дел полно. Ищите источники. Склеив несколько вместе можно получить картину.
> 
> Ап. Вот вам в помощь. http://militera.lib.ru/memo/other/mannerheim/index.html Таки вывих.


 Спасибо за ссылку, мемуары у меня уже есть!!! Вы только не обижайтесь, но "разбитая коленная чашечка", такого не бывает. Просто я - врач))) Но неточности диагноза меня меньше всего интересуют, я о датах!!! Наверное все же август - октябрь 1917?

----------


## Trs

На мой взгляд, самая тяжёлая потеря - особняк Буковецкого и особняк Гагарина; следом за ними - Гамбринус; Большая Арнаутская, 6; Белинского, 16; Княжеская, 21; Жуковского, 47 (если этот дом снесут - будет изуродован вид на Тираспольскую площадь ещё и с Тираспольской улицы);

----------


## Agnessa

Взгляд на Одессу:
http://marta-kent.livejournal.com/38083.html

----------


## malyutka_e

???

----------


## Trs

Что-то такое в районе Каманина и Литературной попадалось. А есть вообще хоть какие-то намёки на место съёмки?

----------


## kravshik

> ???


 это надо понимать просьба о помощи ,где это и что??? 
согласен ,что-то очень знакомое...........думаем....

на развилке ....похоже на начало Литературной....сзади виден забор вроде бы ДО "Мирный"


Еще вариант спросить в другой теме,где загадки......

----------


## pl9019

> ???


 Такое здание могло быть и в районе Балковской, и на Фонтане, и по Черноморской дороге. Что-то не похоже на 70-е, такое качество в цвете - по тем временам дорогое фото. Интересная табличка на левом углу.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений

----------


## malyutka_e

> Такое здание могло быть и в районе Балковской, и на Фонтане, и по Черноморской дороге. Что-то не похоже на 70-е, такое качество в цвете - по тем временам дорогое фото. Интересная табличка на левом углу.


 Это слайд. Пленка ORWOCHROM. Отсюда качество.

----------


## pl9019

> Это слайд. Пленка ORWOCHROM. Отсюда качество.


 Понятно. Как-то в районе Скидановского - Ольгиевского спуска видел подобное здание с мемориальной доской, о чем она повествовала не помню.

----------


## Victorka

Самый теплый привет всем участникам Форума.
   Такой вот вопрос. Имеются ли у кого-нибудь сведения о том, что после освобождения Одессы, где-то в 1947 году, на том месте, где сейчас находится памятник Малиновскому, некоторое время стоял танк. Как говорили, первый ворвавшийся в Одессу танк.
Заранее благодарен всем откликнувшимся. Виктор Корченов  Мой E-mail:  [email protected]

----------


## victor.odessa

> Самый теплый привет всем участникам Форума.
>    Такой вот вопрос. Имеются ли у кого-нибудь сведения о том, что после освобождения Одессы, где-то в 1947 году, на том месте, где сейчас находится памятник Малиновскому, некоторое время стоял танк. Как говорили, первый ворвавшийся в Одессу танк.
> Заранее благодарен всем откликнувшимся. Виктор Корченов  Мой E-mail:  [email protected]


 Навряд ли. Всю подбитую технику с улиц, тем более центральных убирали, а памятники ещё не устанавливали. Не до этого было.

----------


## brassl

> Самый теплый привет всем участникам Форума.
>    Такой вот вопрос. Имеются ли у кого-нибудь сведения о том, что после освобождения Одессы, где-то в 1947 году, на том месте, где сейчас находится памятник Малиновскому, некоторое время стоял танк. Как говорили, первый ворвавшийся в Одессу танк.
> Заранее благодарен всем откликнувшимся. Виктор Корченов  Мой E-mail:  [email protected]


 А Вы однофамилец автора книг о жетонах Одессы? Или таки да он?  :smileflag:  
Если я не ошибся, то большое спасибо Вам за Ваши книги.

----------


## Victorka

Да, Вы не ишиблись. Он самый. Спасибо за теплый отзыв. Несколько позже, в 2009 году выпустил еще одну книжку об известном на всю страну довоенном велосипедисте Михаиле Ивановиче Рыбальченко. Я был с ним неплохо знаком. Он перед смертью многое успел рассказать. Бесподобный человек был. Девять отсидок было при румынах. Потом свои же в Воркуту на 10 лет сослали. Называется книжка "Человек из Книги рекордов". А как насчет танка на Преображенской? Мне чего-то помнится, что он там стоял. И не на пьедестале, а просто на холмике. В.К.

----------


## brassl

За танк к сожалению ничего не знаю, но может кто чего и накопает. Вы в нашем архиве фото Одессы не были? Можету Вас есть чем дополнить?  :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Самый теплый привет всем участникам Форума.
>    Такой вот вопрос. Имеются ли у кого-нибудь сведения о том, что после освобождения Одессы, где-то в 1947 году, на том месте, где сейчас находится памятник Малиновскому, некоторое время стоял танк. Как говорили, первый ворвавшийся в Одессу танк.
> Заранее благодарен всем откликнувшимся. Виктор Корченов  Мой E-mail:  [email protected]


  В фильме "Два Федора" фигурировал танк на постаменте на склонах, примерно в районе начала Преображенской. Я думал это либо макет, либо комбинированная съемка. Но возможно там действительно какое-то время стоял такой памятник.

----------


## Гидрант

> Самый теплый привет всем участникам Форума.
>    Такой вот вопрос. Имеются ли у кого-нибудь сведения о том, что после освобождения Одессы, где-то в 1947 году, на том месте, где сейчас находится памятник Малиновскому, некоторое время стоял танк. Как говорили, первый ворвавшийся в Одессу танк.
> Заранее благодарен всем откликнувшимся. Виктор Корченов  Мой E-mail:  [email protected]


 Таки да стоял! В старом здании политеха на Преображенской.



> В послевоенные годы для подготовки офицеров запаса во дворе Политехнического института находился настоящий танк Т-34. Когда институт переезжал в новые здания на Новоаркадийскую улицу, пришлось ворота в нижней части временно расширить, чтобы боевую машину вывезти из двора. 
> http://world.lib.ru/s/shif_w_s/vlad11.shtml

----------


## Victorka

Простите, но что это за архив и как не него выйти? И как к Вам можно обратиться, а то словом "brassl"  как-то неловко обращаться к человеку.
Кое-чем, возможно, мог бы и пополнить Ваш архив, так как сохранились кое-какие дореволюционные фотографии. Кстати, дед - Галюзман Исай Борисович был товарищем (заместителем) председателя фотографического отдела Од. отд. Имп. рус. технич. о - ва. Кое - какие его и бабушкины фотографии я поместил в упомянутом Вами каталоге "Одесса в медалях..."
Мой E - mail я сообщил в своем первом письме. Если Вы сообщите Ваш, смог бы посылать кое- какие фотографии. В.К.

----------


## brassl

Да вроде на форуме все по нику обращаються  :smileflag: 
Все ссылки на архив я скинул Вам на ящик.
(Жаль что на форуме нет хорошей рекламы нашего Архива, сколько б народу подтянулось с фотографиями)

Ребята, нет ли у кого в хорошем качестве такой фото, нашел сегодня, но качество не очень.

----------


## 115117

> Самый теплый привет всем участникам Форума.
>    Такой вот вопрос. Имеются ли у кого-нибудь сведения о том, что после освобождения Одессы, где-то в 1947 году, на том месте, где сейчас находится памятник Малиновскому, некоторое время стоял танк. Как говорили, первый ворвавшийся в Одессу танк.
> Заранее благодарен всем откликнувшимся. Виктор Корченов  Мой E-mail:  [email protected]


 Здравствуйте,уважаемый Виктор.У меня есть Ваша книга "О чем поведала медаль" 1988 г.
А где можно взять в руки "Одесса в медалях,жетонах,знаках"?
Я искренне рада Вашему появлению здесь.А также,уверена,все читатели данной ветки.
С разрешения -привожу ссылку на Ваши статьи
http://www.vestnik.com/issues/2001/0605/win/korchenov.htm
http://www.russian-bazaar.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=16675

----------


## VicTur

> С разрешения -привожу ссылку на Ваши статьи
> http://www.vestnik.com/issues/2001/0605/win/korchenov.htm
> http://www.russian-bazaar.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=16675


 В статье по первой ссылке ошибка: Виктор Семёнович Фельдман и его жена были сотрудниками не библиотеки Горького, а научной библиотеки ОГУ.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Jina

Аркадия....

----------


## victor.odessa

14 июня 
Сессия горсовета решит станет песня Л. Утесова новым гимном или нет
ОДЕССА-КИЕВ. 14 июня. УНН. Одесский городской совет хочет сделать гимном Одессы песню из репертуара Леонида Утесова "У черного моря". Об этом УНН сообщили в пресс-службе горсовета.
 В частности, по словам представителя пресс-службы, после принятия гимна на сессии городского совета будет песня "У черного моря", музыка М. Табачника, а слова С. Кирсанова из репертуара Леонида Утесова.
Как сообщал УНН, в Одессе активно обсуждают возможность изменения гимна. На этот раз, одно из предложений - сделать гимном города песню Леонида Утесова "У Черного моря" . 
Несмотря на сообщения, директор департамента по организации работы Одесского горсовета Елена Лаврентьева сказала в комментарии корреспонденту Унн, что никаких официальных документов об изменении гимна Одессы на песню Утесова не было. "Если бы такая информация была, мы бы в департаменте об этом знали ... Единственное что возможно, то, что подобный вопрос обсуждался на заседании рабочей группы, но это не значит, что он решится положительно", - заявила А. Лаврентьева.
Как ранее сообщали СМИ со ссылкой на председателя рабочей группы по обобщению материалов и доработки проектов Олега Бриндак, администрация Одессы решила сделать гимном Жемчужины Черного моря песню Утесова, поскольку "этот популярный в 50-х гг прошлого столетия советский шлягер наиболее четко и емко отражает историю и специфику города ".
Источник:  УНН 

Я очень люблю песню «У Чёрного моря», но ведь гимном является  "Песня об Одессе" из оперетты "Белая акация", музыку к которой написал Исаак Дунаевский, которая нам всем хорошо знакома с детства.  Каждые полчаса она слышна на Приморском бульваре. И зачем менять?  Такие замены приведут к полной потере и забвению обеих песен.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://oldgoodrocker.com/audio/Bastion/Pikejnie_Jileti/02_Progulka_Po_Odesse.mp3

Я бы это сделал гимном. Но лучше оставить всё как есть.

----------


## victor.odessa

> http://oldgoodrocker.com/audio/Bastion/Pikejnie_Jileti/02_Progulka_Po_Odesse.mp3
> 
> Я бы это сделал гимном. Но лучше оставить всё как есть.


 Есть песни, которые можно сделать гимном. Но зачем? Ведь гимн уже есть! Он оптимистичен, он весёлый, исполняется легко и на одном дыхании. Ведь никто же из нас не меняет каждый год имя себе и своим детям? Ну что за дебилизм?

----------


## Good++++

> http://oldgoodrocker.com/audio/Bastion/Pikejnie_Jileti/02_Progulka_Po_Odesse.mp3
> 
> Я бы это сделал гимном. Но лучше оставить всё как есть.


 


> Есть песни, которые можно сделать гимном. Но зачем? Ведь гимн уже есть! Он оптимистичен, он весёлый, исполняется легко и на одном дыхании. Ведь никто же из нас не меняет каждый год имя себе и своим детям? Ну что за дебилизм?


  Слишком далеки нынешние оккупационные власти от действительности. Пережили руминскую оккупацию, переживем и эту бесовскую...

----------


## HollowHowl

не знаю почему, но дом мне напомнил "Приключения Шерлока Холмса и доктора Ватсона" =)

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а если Дунаевский будет играть на Думской, а гимном будет "У Чёрного моря"?..

----------


## Antique

> #10636 - У меня просто нет слов...


 Они с ума сошли.




> 6. Даже не знаю - может, чтобы без проблем перестраивать соседний дом в гостиницу?


 Может потому, что 21-й номер скорее относится к середине 19-го века. Мне, как творение Шмидта, видится соседний дом, который декорирован под палаццо.




> 7. Не знаю это здание.


 Это на Фонтане, практически заброшенное здание, модерн. Скорее всего намереваются снести.

----------


## Pumik

> #10636 - У меня просто нет слов... 
> 
> Давайте проанализируем адреса.
> 
> 
> 19. Не пойму о каком доме речь. №3 - разве не школа?


 вот это дом, потом покажу получше фото, вход на Романа Кармена, сразу за школой и стенка в стенку с заводом Санценбахера.

----------


## Арий

возле фонтана в Горсаду стала звучать из динамиков какая то кабацкая музыка вместо обработки мировой классики. Противно слушать

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.

----------


## mlch

> Они с ума сошли.


 Нет. Они не сумасшедшие. Они просто мерзавцы.

----------


## Trs

> вот это дом, потом покажу получше фото, вход на Романа Кармена, сразу за школой и стенка в стенку с заводом Санценбахера.


 Я знаю этот дом, давний друг в соседней хрущёвке живёт. Но и подумать не мог, что он имеет адрес по проспекту Шевченко.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Я знаю этот дом, давний друг в соседней хрущёвке живёт. Но и подумать не мог, что он имеет адрес по проспекту Шевченко.


 Значит, надо анализировать приемы, которыми пользуются для выведения домов из списка памятников, чтобы вывести на чистую воду тех, кто это делает.

----------


## Пушкин

И дома выводились из реестра памятников в 2007-2008гг, кто у нас там памятниками заведует, Штербуль???

----------


## Скрытик

Кажется кто-то из форумчан за нее горой стоял, типа очень порядочная

----------


## Trs

> Значит, надо анализировать приемы, которыми пользуются для выведения домов из списка памятников, чтобы вывести на чистую воду тех, кто это делает.


 Я думаю, что схема приблизительно такова: назначается повторная экспертиза, которая показывает, что историческая, архитектурная или какая-нибудь иная ценность недостаточна для дальнейшего содержания здания в реестре памятников и дом выводится.

----------


## Pumik

> Я знаю этот дом, давний друг в соседней хрущёвке живёт. Но и подумать не мог, что он имеет адрес по проспекту Шевченко.


  по Гагарина, я вообще-то тоже думала, что он по Романа Кармена, но его очень близкое соседство с заводом и школой, показывает, что наверное он все таки по Гагарина числится (на нем отсутствуют какие-либо номера) Рядом же еще одно строение, Романа Кармена 10. (на фото деревянный фрагмент над входом)
К хрущевке прилегает еще одно здание, оно сразу за хрущевкой по Французскому 18, по диагонали от сильпо, кстати тоже может иметь адрес по Гагарина, а может по Французскому (фото 4,5).
Первая-это фотография Ванный пер 12.

----------


## VicTur

> Кажется кто-то из форумчан за нее горой стоял, типа очень порядочная


 И продолжаю стоять. Далеко не всем поползновениям она может противостоять, но, думаю, если б не она, потерь было бы ещё больше.

----------


## SaMoVar

Схема по выводу здания из списка - следующая.
Областное управление охраны памятников (Штербуль) получает список зданий на вывод из реестра. Список обрабатывается (считают бабло) и уходит в Киев. В Киеве есть 2 совета по архитектуре и истории (не уточнял). Они проверяют список (пересчитывают бабло) и после обработки этот список ложится на стол министру культуры и туризма. Министр проверяет списки (считает бабло) и ставит резолюцию о вычёркивании из списка памятников.
После этого вернуть здание в список можно только через генпрокуратуру. Вот этим мы и будем заниматься. Только мне в личку никто ничего так и не скинул(((

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Вечером еще залью. Заходите
В Архиве - 5 400 файлов.

Спасибо за плюсик  :smileflag:

----------


## HollowHowl

Кто знает, что со зданием музея морского флота? Просто его уже 3 раза после пожара реставрировали и что с ним мне не ясно.

----------


## SaMoVar

По непроверенной инфе идут тихие (очень тихие) подковёрные игры по передаче музея в частные лапы.

----------


## SaMoVar

Переработам большой массив информации. Результаты впечатляют. Вот полный список вычеркнутых зданий. Это что-то необыкновенного.
Всё ещё ждём помощи от неравнодушных одесситов.

http://save.odessa.ua/index.php/Stati/poka-pljashut-klouny.html

Война будет долгой)))

----------


## brassl

В папке Люди Одессы - 500 фотографий. 
Нашел новую (может у кого то есть фото этой мастерской?) М.Кирчик, Приморская,... (номер прочитать не смог)

----------


## translator

> Аркадия....


 Кашмар.  Стыд и позор!

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Кашмар.  Стыд и позор!


 россияне на курортах)))

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.

----------


## Good++++

Таких фотографий вроде не было... magnumphotos.com/Catalogue/Ian-Berry/1982/Airbus-Delta-Airways-NN128594.html
Далёкий 1982 год...

----------


## Trs

Что-то делают с табачной фабрикой на Тираспольской. Окна со двора выломали.

----------


## velen

Одесса или нет?

----------


## Лысый0

> Одесса или нет?Вложение 2781433


 Похоже Люсдорф. Сзади маяк на м. Б. Фонтан.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Одесса или нет?Вложение 2781433


 интересная картинка. Немного похоже на очертания Большого Фонтана сзади, но эти странные кучи песка,  довольно широкий пляж и эти пижонские шезлонги... Довольно длинный пирс. Вот все в таком наборе - и уже не Одесса  :smileflag:

----------


## Шарки

> интересная картинка. Немного похоже на очертания Большого Фонтана сзади, но эти странные кучи песка,  довольно широкий пляж и эти пижонские шезлонги... Довольно длинный пирс. Вот все в таком наборе - и уже не Одесса


 Кучи песка - может быть.Песок намытый и привезенный.Видно что не разровняли.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А как датирован это снимок? Я думаю, 20-е годы, но что-то люди мне кажутся какими-то буржуями, некоторые даже в банных халатах, да и  детки  в белых рубашечках  :smileflag: 
Эти шезлонги пока еще нигде в одесских картинках не всплывали, хотя они довольно экзотические. И способ огораживать шезлонг песочным забором тоже выглядит не по-одесски  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Кучи песка - может быть.Песок намытый и привезенный.Видно что не разровняли.


 А что, в Одессе  намывали песок раньше 60-х прошлого века? И возили шаландами?  :smileflag:

----------


## cerubina

Песок не одесский. Родственники любили рассказывать о походах на все пляжи, включая "Австрийский", со времён революции, даже ранее, но о привозном песке речи не было. И кабинки вызывают сомнение

----------


## mlch

Мне вот тоже, именно из-за состояния песка кажется, что это - не Одесса. 
Халаты, кабинки, причалы - все это могло быть в Одессе. И берег вполне "наш".
А вот песок....
Думаю, что все-таки это не у нас.

----------


## Арий

> Что-то делают с табачной фабрикой на Тираспольской. Окна со двора выломали.


 там же гостиницу должны построить...

----------


## Trs

Где посмотреть проект?

----------


## Арий

> Где посмотреть проект?


 http://www.reikartz.com/odessa.html




> Одесса или нет?Вложение 2781433


  Аркадией не может быть, там вроде всегда песок был. Про маяк не знаю 




> Таких фотографий вроде не было... magnumphotos.com/Catalogue/Ian-Berry/1982/Airbus-Delta-Airways-NN128594.html
> Далёкий 1982 год...


 интересный ресурс . Вот фото 1957 г

http://www.magnumphotos.com/C.aspx?V...PN=9&CT=Search

----------


## Шарки

> А что, в Одессе  намывали песок раньше 60-х прошлого века? И возили шаландами?


 Намывали.На наших пляжах природно была галька,камень.

----------


## Trs

Проект пошлый, реализация будет ещё пошлее, я так чувствую.

----------


## Арий

> Проект пошлый, реализация будет ещё пошлее, я так чувствую.


 как по мне, проект банальный. Впрочем  и сараи, которые там стоят сейчас, себя изжили.
Благо, хоть не 20этажку влепили...

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Одесса или нет?Вложение 2781433


 Вдоль берега видны гидротехнические сооружения, (как минимум пять), препятствующие размытию берега, при течении вдоль берега. Кроме того, на заднем плане видны сосны. Как по мне - это Балтика.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Намывали.На наших пляжах природно была галька,камень.


 А вот и не намывали  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

С детства песчаный пляж помню в Лузановке, а на Фонтане была галька, камешки и много ракушек. Поэтому ходил по берегу осторожно ступая, т.к. боялся поранить ноги.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Одесса или нет?Вложение 2781433


 А вы заметили, что там множество флагов? Причём одной страны. Если предположить, что это Европа, на скорую руку просмотреть флаги всех стран, то под подобную гамму попадает лишь флаг ... Югославии. (если его перевести в ч.б. - тона совпадают, белый посередине, темнее сверху, светлее снизу.) Но, может это был какой-то фестиваль, "конгресс"? )) Хотелось бы знать источник, откуда фото.

----------


## OMF

> А вы заметили, что там множество флагов? Причём одной страны. Если предположить, что это Европа, на скорую руку просмотреть флаги всех стран, то под подобную гамму попадает лишь флаг ... Югославии. (если его перевести в ч.б. - тона совпадают, белый посередине, темнее сверху, светлее снизу.) Но, может это был какой-то фестиваль, "конгресс"? )) Хотелось бы знать источник, откуда фото.


 Начнем с того, что одежда, прически и т.п. явно указывают на 20-е годы. Так что Югославией это быть не может, т.к. не было и самой Югославии. Для Одессы слишком низкий берег, даже в Люстдорфе, хотя ширина пляжа подходит, но не там, где был причал, а дальше к мостику, но там не было крутого берега. Да и песок был там "не такой".
Ничего другого в Одессе на ум не приходит. ИМХО, это не Одесса.

----------


## VLD

> А вы заметили, что там множество флагов? Причём одной страны. Если предположить, что это Европа, на скорую руку просмотреть флаги всех стран, то под подобную гамму попадает лишь флаг ... Югославии. (если его перевести в ч.б. - тона совпадают, белый посередине, темнее сверху, светлее снизу.) Но, может это был какой-то фестиваль, "конгресс"? )) Хотелось бы знать источник, откуда фото.


 Больше похоже, что верхний цвет - это черный. И похоже, что это черно-бело-красный флаг, а значит германский, а значит - таки Балтийское море.

----------


## Antique

> как по мне, проект банальный. Впрочем  и сараи, которые там стоят сейчас, себя изжили.
> Благо, хоть не 20этажку влепили...


 Большую часть территории занимает массивное здание фабрики, сараи по фронту Асташкина тянуться и не так много места занимают. Зато теперь там будет стеклянная призма, когда можно было просто повторить фасад менбшего здания по Типаспольской. Они правда по Тираспольской фасад несколько продлили, но угол рваным получился и потом этот ужасный навес....

----------


## pl9019

> А что, в Одессе  намывали песок раньше 60-х прошлого века? И возили шаландами?


 


> Намывали.На наших пляжах природно была галька,камень.


 


> А вот и не намывали


 


> *С детства песчаный пляж помню в Лузановке*, а на Фонтане была галька, камешки и много ракушек. Поэтому ходил по берегу осторожно ступая, т.к. боялся поранить ноги.


  До 60-х пляжи не намывали! На Фонтане гальку можно встретить и сегодня. Лузановка - это единственный естественный пляж Одессы (где песок намывается морским прибоем), но и там, в 60-х, при расширении одесского порта и углублении Хлебной гавани песок намывали.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

если есть у кого качественное фото-поделитесь пожалуйста  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Brassl спрашивал о фото Ланжероновской лучшего качества на замену. Наконец её нашел.
Видно, что по Ланжероновской можно было проехать  на Таможенную площадь.  В 1918 году ступенек не было.
Надо посоветовать В. Черному для уменьшения городских пробок. :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Такая была ?

----------


## brassl

malyutka_e, спасибо большое за дополнения! Все завтра поставлю (или сегодня если успею :smileflag: )

----------


## Скрытик

Черный уже не при делах  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Вот и славно. Он теперь никакой пост не занимает в горсовете?

----------


## cerubina

> Проект пошлый, реализация будет ещё пошлее, я так чувствую.


 В градостроительном отношении проект безобразен, (нынешняя практика - "освоить" максимальное "пятно"): на Тираспольской узкие тротуары, здание следовало бы "посадить" с отступом, оставив место для маневра  "пешеход - посетитель гостиницы", благоустройства; вход предусмотреть с Асташкина: с Тираспольской, + оборудованный козырьком на колоннах создаст дополнительные трудности для передвижения по  тротуару. А как здание - убогая реконструкция. Обидно. Город достоин лучшего.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот и славно. Он теперь никакой пост не занимает в горсовете?


  Занимает. Бросили на борьбу с коррупцией  :smileflag:  Главное что бы к архитектуре не подпускали...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Он теперь никакой пост не занимает в горсовете?


 На сколько я понял, он является советником мэра по борьбе с коррупцией.

----------


## VicTur

> Brassl спрашивал о фото Ланжероновской лучшего качества на замену. Наконец её нашел.
> Видно, что по Ланжероновской можно было проехать  на Таможенную площадь.  В 1918 году ступенек не было.
> Надо посоветовать В. Черному для уменьшения городских пробок.


 Спасибо. Всегда мечтал подробнее рассмотреть здание, которое предшествовало нашему дому на Карантинной.
Уточните, пожалуйста, какого года эта фотография, из какого источника и кто фотограф.

----------


## Trs

> На сколько я понял, он является советником мэра по борьбе с коррупцией.


 Мать-мать-мать. Плохо дело. Кошмарно плохо, я и подумать не мог, что настолько.

Чёрный собрал человек 20 пару дней назад на антитрамвайный митинг. Стояли под горсоветом с плакатами "Долой трамвай — да здравствует бизнес Вадима Чёрного" и в таком роде. Его главный аргумент — КП «ОГЭТ» чудовищно коррумпировано и его нужно закрыть как рассадник коррупции. Аргументы у него совершенно бредовые (например, то, что кондукторы отдают 30% выручки непосредственно начальству).

Но мы-то знаем, что человек, разваливший вагоноремонтный завод и открывший в его цехе бордель, тянет свои грязные руки к остальной территории трамвайного депо №1. Он рвался в кресло генерального директора, он там даже два дня просидел, но работники всем предприятием подали прошение на имя городского головы, и Чёрного убрали назад. Если он дорвётся до какой-либо власти над электротранспортом — продаст всё. Одесса станет вторым Воронежем, где на более, чем миллионную агломерацию осталось 64 троллейбуса (без учёта нерабочих), а все три трамвайных депо и второе троллейбусное депо были закрыты.

Пока что явных и распиареных акций не было. Дохлый митинг, о котором даже не написала пресса и несколько листовок по городу. Сейчас самое страшное, что может случиться — увольнение нынешнего директора ОГЭТ, который поднимает предприятие из руин после Кобылянской.

----------


## 115117

жесть конечно.(про Черного).Конечно,территория там хорошая.
Ну а про деньги кондукторов-он недалек от истины.Все прекрасно знают,что талончик вроде как дают но если ты отказываешься(а таких много),то гривна идет в карман кондуктору.

----------


## VicTur

> жесть конечно.(про Черного).Конечно,территория там хорошая.
> Ну а про деньги кондукторов-он недалек от истины.Все прекрасно знают,что талончик вроде как дают но если ты отказываешься(а таких много),то гривна идет в карман кондуктору.


 А почему бы и не дать кондуктору возможность разбогатеть на гривню? Сомневаюсь, что зарплаты у них большие, а работа эта треплет нервы изрядно.
Кондуктор ведь руки не выкручивает и не заставляет отказываться от талончика.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Спасибо. Всегда мечтал подробнее рассмотреть здание, которое предшествовало нашему дому на Карантинной.
> Уточните, пожалуйста, какого года эта фотография, из какого источника и кто фотограф.


 Немецкая фотография 1918 года. Фотограф unknown.

----------


## 115117

> А почему бы и не дать кондуктору возможность разбогатеть на гривню? Сомневаюсь, что зарплаты у них большие, а работа эта треплет нервы изрядно.
> Кондуктор ведь руки не выкручивает и не заставляет отказываться от талончика.


 ни в коем случае не против заработка кондуктора.но есть же и цивилизованный путь,согласитесь,что эти деньги идут мимо кассы что означает большее дотирование и так далее,на эту тему можно долго рассуждать.

----------


## Richard

> А почему бы и не дать кондуктору возможность разбогатеть на гривню? Сомневаюсь, что зарплаты у них большие, а работа эта треплет нервы изрядно.


 Отобрав тем самым з/п у остальных работников, которые не имеют дело с пассажирами? Техники, водители, осмотрщики подвижного состава - чем они-то провинились? Вы не понимаете, что с этой гривни, положенной в карман кондуктору, им тоже положена часть?

----------


## Trs

У кондукторов есть план сбора выручки. И он накладывает определённые рамки на такие билеты мимо кассы — всё-таки, план сдать надо.
(хотя VicTur прав, кондукторские зарплаты сравнительно низкие)

Я вижу ситуацию в депо „изнутри“ и могу сказать, что претензии Чёрного гипертрофированы до невозможности. Да, пока что не всё гладко, но сейчас ситуация стремительно меняется в лучшую сторону.

(а про рекламу своих публичных домов на городских навигационных щитах Чёрный как-то молчит, да)

----------


## Арий

> А почему бы и не дать кондуктору возможность разбогатеть на гривню? Сомневаюсь, что зарплаты у них большие, а работа эта треплет нервы изрядно.
> Кондуктор ведь руки не выкручивает и не заставляет отказываться от талончика.


 а на какие средства закупать трамваи, оплачивать электроэнергию и т.д.? Неужели кондуктора скинуться и купят трамвай?  :smileflag: 
Всегда беру талончик и другим советую!_____________________________
Чёрный очень деятельный энергичный человек, один из самых толковых на Думской. Интересно послушать его интервью с оценкой городской бюрократии

----------


## SaMoVar

Я знаю кухню кондукторскую довольно близко. Зарплаты у кондукторов копеечные. Планы задраны. Скажу больше - будете брать талончики - всё равно левый заработок будет. У меня родственник в депо работает  малому талончики приносят поиграться - вся квартира завалена))
Предприятие горэлектротранспорта - действительно болото. И там многое нужно менять. Но не закрывать - однозначно.
PS Водители платят техникам деньги за запчасти и ремонт троллейбусов, на секундочку. Вот такая бредовая ситуация помимо кондукторских денег.
Пришёл бы нормальный директор - всё бы встало на место - было бы желание. На Кобылянскую пенять нечего (хотя это было нечто, конечно).

----------


## Trs

Сейчас более-менее привели в порядок ситуацию в депо-1, а вот депо-2 как было Гримпинской трясиной — так и осталось. Но за него тоже возьмутся, уже взялись. Что в троллейбусном — не знаю, это государство в государстве.

Я сегодня видел план восстановления вагонов в депо-1 — взялись даже за самых безнадёжных стояльцев последних лет. Уже идёт восстановление вагона, сгоревшего в 2008 году и в плане ещё тот, у которого грабители (влезли с хоздвора зоопарка несколько лет назад) вырезали на медь недешёвые высоковольтные кабели. 

А директор — просто песня. Никто из его предшественников ещё не ездил лично по всем линиям и не записывал проблемные участки пути, ни один из директоров ещё лично не ходил по вагонам и не ревизировал кассу и билеты у кондукторов. После его прихода отдел кадров нашёл всех, кого мадам Кобылянская выставила за дверь.

Нужный человек уже есть. Главное, чтобы он и дальше продержался. После пяти лет переменного спада, уже полгода идёт стабильный подъём.

----------


## SaMoVar

Я за троллейбусное депо только говорил. Может с трамваями веселее стало. Но директор не самый лучший, судя по картинке... Мжно и лучше. Или всех всё устраивает.

----------


## Trs

Я вижу, что он реально делает и думаю, что это тот человек.

Я и представить себе не мог, что когда-нибудь наступит конец того, что было раньше. Когда вагоны с пустячными поломками вставали надолго из-за отсутствия запчастей. Когда в депо не было бандажей и пока вагон ждал обточки для него ,с него снимали все пригодные запчасти, потому что взять их было негде. Когда по документам на линию выходил вагон-склад, стоявший на 23 пути (и за 45 лет своей жизни "накатал" почти 2,5 млн километров, из которых немалую часть — только на бумаге). Когда в депо не было даже фар, краски, шпатлёвки — посмотрите на ободранный борт этого вагона: http://tf1.mosfont.ru/photo/03/05/79/305795.jpg

С приходом Полунина появились новые запчасти, появилась дорогая автомобильная шпатлёвка, новое моечное оборудование, возобновили практически свёрнутую программу модернизации, была налажена связь с заводом дефицитных гипоидных редукторов...

И знаете, если бы Чёрный хотел что-то улучшить — его бы поддержали. Но это — лиса, которая рвётся охранять курятник. Он уже угробил ремонтный завод электротранспорта (а трамваи и троллейбусы у нас ремонтировались раньше из Житомира, Кировограда, Мариуполя, Днепродзержинска, Хмельницкого, Винницы...), сейчас в бывшем цеху трамвайного отделения открыта "Звезда Токио", а в бывшем цеху троллейбусного отделения — рынок "Токио".

----------


## SaMoVar

Ну - не будем вешать всех собак на Чёрного. Он подобрал то, что развалили до него. А развалом активнейшим образом занимался ГЭЙ. И именно он ответственный за печальное состояние горэлектротранспорта сегодня.

----------


## Good++++

> Хочется в этой теме собрать все воспоминания за Одессу, которой больше нет... 
> О старой Молдаванке, о Слободке, о Пересыпи... 
> О дворах, о семьях, о нравах... 
> Как любили в Одессе и как любили Одессу... 
> О старых одесситах: русских и украинцах, евреях и греках...
> Давайте подкреплять рассказы семейными фотографиями...
> Давайте напишем историю Одессы в лицах!!! Одесса должна помнить своих героев!!!
> 
> Желательно помещать информацию до 90-х годов ХХ века!!!* И желательно помещать сообщения без политики!!!*
> ...


  Просьба убрать политику... Потом в теме сложно что-то найти нужное...

----------


## Trs

Где здесь политика? Выступления бизнесмена против электротранспорта — политика? Притязания на памятник архитектуры (часть которого уже перестроена в публичный дом) — это что-то ненужное?

----------


## pl9019

> Где здесь политика? Выступления бизнесмена против электротранспорта — политика? Притязания на памятник архитектуры (часть которого уже перестроена в публичный дом) — это что-то ненужное?


 Поддерживаю в том плане, что вопрос горэлектротранспорта должен интересовать одесситов больше чем политика. Улицы Одессы никогда не станут киевскими проспектами, пропускная способность не повысится. Электротранспорт должен быть возрожден в Одессе.



> Просьба убрать политику... Потом в теме сложно что-то найти нужное...


 Без одесского трамвая немыслима история Одессы, и, здесь уж не обойтись без имен и фамилий. Только это не политика - это наша жизнь. Т.е. это как раз то, что мы безвозвратно теряем.

----------


## Antique

> Поддерживаю в том плане, что вопрос горэлектротранспорта должен интересовать одесситов больше чем политика. Улицы Одессы никогда не станут киевскими проспектами, пропускная способность не повысится. Электротранспорт должен быть возрожден в Одессе.


 проспекты в Киеве всё равно что одесские улицы. И те и другие забиты транспортом.

----------


## malyutka_e

Есть предположения об этом месте ?

----------


## Trs

А это Одесса вообще? Я бы охотно поверил в Кировоград, где, как и в любом провинциальном городке, такие маленькие жилые дома любили так пышно и несоразмерно украшать.

И да, какая там лавка, каких изделий?

----------


## netslov

извините если было

----------


## SaMoVar

> Есть предположения об этом месте ?


 Старопортофранковская. Кирпичный дом напоминает дом около Тираспольской.

----------


## Trs

Это не то дом. Этот гораздо рельефнее. И рядом с ним стоял двухэтажный дом практически без декора.

----------


## Antique

> А это Одесса вообще? Я бы охотно поверил в Кировоград, где, как и в любом провинциальном городке, такие маленькие жилые дома любили так пышно и несоразмерно украшать


 Это может быть даже Киев или Днепропетровск. А впрочем да, любой уездный город Центра или Востока.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот как выглядели водительские права водителя известного архитектора Минкуса.

----------


## Trs

Интересно, а какой автомобиль был у А. Б.? Где-то о нём говорится?

----------


## Antique

> А вот как выглядели водительские права водителя известного архитектора Минкуса.


  А фотографии Одесских архитекторов у Вас есть? Интересно было бы посмотреть, как они выглядели. На сайте sergekot попадалось фото Кундерта, Бернардацци есть целая скульптура - довольно представительные господа.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это может быть даже Киев или Днепропетровск. А впрочем да, любой уездный город Центра или Востока.


  Да и столб какой-то не Одесский...

----------


## Арий

*В Аркадии хотят возвести гигантскую «свечку»*


http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14260836.html

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> извините если было


  Я так понимаю, что парк "Румыния" это нынешний парк Ленинского комсомола?

----------


## Antique

> *В Аркадии хотят возвести гигантскую «свечку»*
> 
> 
> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14260836.html


 


> На месте ныне заброшенного ночного клуба «Луксор» должна появиться 20-этажная пятизвездочная гостиница


 Лучше бы на Месте клуба Луксор снова появился проход. И так испошлили всю идею нижней террасы.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## Shipshin

> Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.


 Смотрю и радуюсь. Виктор Корченов неисчерпаем. Спасибо за новинки.

----------


## brassl

> Смотрю и радуюсь. Виктор Корченов неисчерпаем. Спасибо за новинки.


 Так "плюсик" Корченову и наше Большое спасибо  :smileflag: 
 (продолжение почти ежедневных обновлений завтра, заходите, добавляйте  :smileflag: )

----------


## malyutka_e

Для Victur :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересно, кто открутил льва и  куда он делся ?

----------


## Antique

> Для Victur


 А где же на фото суд?

Здания, кстати, как под линейку нарисованы

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А где же на фото суд?
> 
> Здания, кстати, как под линейку нарисованы


 Семен Семеныч! Здание суда это здание, где недавно уничтожили атлантов. Узнаете ?

----------


## bry

> это здание, где недавно уничтожили атлантов.


  а что с атлантами произошло???

----------


## malyutka_e

> а что с атлантами произошло???


 Их убили "реставраторы"

----------


## Trs

Правого развалили, а левого огородили досками. Если он под ними ещё цел, конечно.

----------


## Antique

> Семен Семеныч! Здание суда это здание, где недавно уничтожили атлантов. Узнаете ?


 Здание то знаю, только не предполагал,что там был суд. Вроде бы это был жилой дом Новикова, по-видимому составители открытки решили пренебречь жилыми квартирами

----------


## brassl

Так какое мнение клуба насчет выложенного вида Механического завода ? Прохоровская?
Большое Спасибо Виктору Корченову, что он разрешает выкладывать свой архив.
(продолжение завтра  :smileflag: )

----------


## Antique

> Так какое мнение клуба насчет выложенного вида Механического завода ? Прохоровская?


 На фото море буквально в двух шагах. Это механические мастерские Беллино-Фендерих, Приморская ул., 47

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> На фото море буквально в двух шагах. Это механические мастерские Беллино-Фендерих, Приморская ул., 47


 На заднем плане четко виден газгольдер - в начале Газового переулка.

----------


## Antique

> На заднем плане четко виден газгольдер - в начале Газового переулка.


 Ну почти в начале, пересечение не попало в кадр, так как тунель проходит через насыпь и переулок упирается в соседнее здание. А вообще я же дал адрес здания мастерских, изображённых на фото.

----------


## Antique

Как раз в этот момент сортирую фото, которые я скачивал с различных ресурсов, в том числе и по одесе с Одессастои и обнаружил, что у меня есть это фото в более большом размере, и даже подписаное, как завод Беллино-Фендерих. (Видимо эо была серия фото из какого-то советского издания, так как из этой серии есть ещё фото сахарного завода

----------


## brassl

Да и я обнаружил  :smileflag:  Склероз уже работает.

----------


## malyutka_e

Картинка для реставраторов. Хорошо видна башенка, которой сейчас нет.

----------


## mlch

> Картинка для реставраторов. Хорошо видна башенка, которой сейчас нет.


 Вроде, в прошлом году были поползновения ее восстановить.
Давно не был на перекреске Екатерининской - Жуковского. 
Что-то продвинулось?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## OdGen

> Здание то знаю, только не предполагал,что там был суд. Вроде бы это был жилой дом Новикова, по-видимому составители открытки решили пренебречь жилыми квартирами


 Одесский окружной суд находился в доме Новикова на Полицейской, 8 в начале 1890-х годов (конкретно, на 1892 год точно). В 1888 г. он еще находился на Торговой. Потом суд переехал в собственное здание, известное как Здание судебных установлений (ныне Пантелеймоновская, 19)

----------


## brassl

Ребята вопрос.
Выложил Окружной суд, в папке Деволановкий спуск, не хотел разрывать с соседними видами.А это вообще то же здание? Перестроено?

----------


## Antique

> Одесский окружной суд находился в доме Новикова на Полицейской, 8 в начале 1890-х годов (конкретно, на 1892 год точно). В 1888 г. он еще находился на Торговой. Потом суд переехал в собственное здание, известное как Здание судебных установлений (ныне Пантелеймоновская, 19)


 Спасибо )




> Ребята вопрос.
> Выложил Окружной суд, в папке Деволановкий спуск, не хотел разрывать с соседними видами.А это вообще то же здание? Перестроено?


 Здание то же, но от руки нарисовано очень схематично, но если его построили не в 1891, году (как указано в реестре), то всё может быть.

Обновлениие: Здание действительно старое (1844) и было выдержано в стиле класицизма ,а уже потом его перестроили в 1891м г.

Обновление2: на ещё одном рисунке у нас в галерее здание тоже нарисовано ещё до реконструкции.

----------


## Скрытик

Это было? 
http://nevsedoma.com.ua/index.php?newsid=10067

----------


## Kamin

Бываю на Екатерининской и Почтовой довольно часто и обращаю внимание на это здание постоянно, там жили мои родственники. Башенку не восстановили и там вообще что-то непонятное строят.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вроде, в прошлом году были поползновения ее восстановить.
> Давно не был на перекреске Екатерининской - Жуковского. 
> Что-то продвинулось?


 Ничего.

----------


## Antique

> Ребята вопрос.
> Выложил Окружной суд, в папке Деволановкий спуск, не хотел разрывать с соседними видами.А это вообще то же здание? Перестроено?


 Заглянул в справочник. Здание действительно ещё со времён класицизма стоит как показано на рисунке. Дом 1844-го года, архитектор И.С. Козлов, это потом уже Гонсиоровский его скульптурами украсил в 1891-м.

----------


## Richard

Это правда, что сейчас рушат Новый рынок? Тот корпус, что сгорел в 80-х?

----------


## Малиновский

> Это правда, что сейчас рушат Новый рынок? Тот корпус, что сгорел в 80-х?


 Да!Снято час назад.

----------


## Арий

Петрушка вконец распоясался. Стены вполне ремонтопригодны, крышу только сделать и здание готово

----------


## victor.odessa

> Петрушка вконец распоясался. Стены вполне ремонтопригодны, крышу только сделать и здание готово


 Так ведь всё время говорили о том, что здание подлежит восстановлению и его восстановят. А тут ход конём.

----------


## Скрытик

Твари

----------


## Арий

> Так ведь всё время говорили о том, что здание подлежит восстановлению и его восстановят. А тут ход конём.


 на моём курсе парень даже дипломную работу сделал на эту тему (восстановление корпуса Нового рынка). Стоимость восстановления вполне реальна, не заоблачна

----------


## OdGen

Приехали...

----------


## 115117

вот уроды.а есть вообще официальная информация по этому вопросу?посмотреть какой кретин подписал..

----------


## Скрытик

http://dumskaya.net/news/V-Odesse-demontiruyut-korpus-Novogo-rynka--pamya-013304/
Типа незаконно (((((

----------


## 115117

не,так не годится.Сегодня сссуки(извините) разваляют,а завтра чиновники придут и скажут,ой,вообще-то снесли незаконно,но что поделаешь,-уже снесли...

----------


## Арий

> не,так не годится.Сегодня сссуки(извините) разваляют,а завтра чиновники придут и скажут,ой,вообще-то снесли незаконно,но что поделаешь,-уже снесли...


 они падают на мороз, дурачка включают.
Подобный спектакль рассчитан на идиётов, за коих они считают горожан
___________________
позвонил только что в горисполком, сказал своё "фу"

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> вот уроды.а есть вообще официальная информация по этому вопросу?посмотреть какой кретин подписал..


 Штербуль?

----------


## Richard

> Штербуль?


 Как заявила нам начальник облуправления охраны памятников культурного наследия Наталья Штербуль, эти работы проводятся незаконно.

----------


## victor.odessa

Руслан Тарпан приступил к ремонту фасадов, игнорируя тендер 
Как передает «Odessa Daily», Р. Тарпан подтвердил, что давал указания установить леса вокруг домов, фасады которых нуждаются в ремонте. Таким образом, предприниматель не стал дожидаться результатов тендера на определение подрядчика на исполнение работ, поскольку уверен в победе в конкурсе своей компании.
«Сегодня ни одна одесская фирма, кроме моей, не может поставить сразу столько лесов и ни у кого больше нет высококвалифицированных лепщиков», — отметил бизнесмен.
По словам предпринимателя, он может одновременно установить 60 тыс. кв. м лесов. А рабочих для ремонта фасадов ему придется набирать на бирже труда. Для выполнения этих работ компании потребуется 680 человек. По данным Р. Тарпана, тендер на определение подрядчика еще продолжается. Его итоги будут подведены через две недели.
Отметим также, что на работы не получены согласования областного управления охраны объектов культурного наследия, что противоречит закону.
http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/7gkb/

----------


## victor.odessa

> Как заявила нам начальник облуправления охраны памятников культурного наследия Наталья Штербуль, эти работы проводятся незаконно.


 Как сказал товарищ Арий: 
"они падают на мороз, дурачка включают.
Подобный спектакль рассчитан на идиётов, за коих они считают горожан"

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите

----------


## Antique

> Заходите


 Это фотография особняка Конельского на Белинского. http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=144&pid=3600#top_display_media

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Сейчас исправлю.
Подписал по Пилявскому. Все правильно?

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо. Сейчас исправлю.
> Подписал по Пилявскому. Все правильно?


 Наверное ))) Смущает только разное написание фамилии на открытке и в справочнике. Почему так - мне не понятно. У Пилявского частенько встречается иное написание.

----------


## victor.odessa

Реконструкцию фасада гостиницы «Большая Московская» планируется закончить к концу этого года, а сдать гостиницу в эксплуатацию – к середине 2012 года, как сообщает Odessa Daily. Первые пять этажей отеля сохранят свой первоначальный исторический вид. Чтобы сохранить многие элементы декора, приходится восстанавливать их по записям архитектора здания Льва Влодека. Отделка гостиничных номеров будет выполнена в стиле модерн. К услугам гостей будут предоставлены два лифта, стилизованные под начало века. 

Общая площадь отеля «Большая Московская» значительно увеличится во многом благодаря пристройке со стороны Греческой площади. Также в здании достроены 2 этажа, которые станут одним из главных новшеств отеля. В гостинице будут располагаться два ресторана, открытые для посещения всех желающих. После реконструкции «Большая Московская» будет представлять собой современный отель, претендующий на звание пятизвездочного, сохранив при этом свой исторический облик.

Здание будущего отеля было построено по проекту архитектора Льва Влодека в 1904 году. К числу его архитекторских работ также относятся «Дом с Атлантами» и гостиницу «Пассаж» (Одесса). Гостиница «Большая Московская» была построена во время расцвета отельного бизнеса Одессы. Первый этаж занимали чайный магазин, магазин ламп и галантерейный магазин. Здесь же находился ресторан «Татарский». «Большая Московская» представляла собой первоклассную гостиницу, в которой могли позволить себе проживать многие жители и гости Одессы. 
Источник:http://www.prohotel.ru/news-157436/0/

----------


## SaMoVar

+ 2 этажа... Хорошо, что не +10.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это фотография особняка Конельского на Белинского. http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=144&pid=3600#top_display_media


 Ссылка не работает

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ссылка не работает


 Фотку переместили в раздел Белинского. 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=95&pid=3600#top_display_med  ia

----------


## translator

> интересная картинка. Немного похоже на очертания Большого Фонтана сзади, но эти странные кучи песка,  довольно широкий пляж и эти пижонские шезлонги... Довольно длинный пирс. Вот все в таком наборе - и уже не Одесса


 А меня наводят на странные мысли эти песчаные сооружения в правой части снимка. Гребли, лоханки... Такие "ванночки" и "лабиринты" из песка (ила) по сей день строят на Куяльнике. Цель -- увеличение уровня воды, чтобы можно было лечь всем телом.



Предполагаю, это тоже какой-то бальнеологический курорт на каком-то довольно неглубоком водоеме, раз приходится выкапывать такие углубления.
Но не Одесса.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.

----------


## cerubina

> Реконструкцию  гостиницы «Большая Московская» 
> ....Общая площадь отеля «Большая Московская» значительно увеличится во многом благодаря пристройке со стороны Греческой площади. Также в здании достроены 2 этажа, которые станут одним из главных новшеств отеля.  «Большая Московская» будет представлять собой современный отель, претендующий на звание пятизвездочного, сохранив при этом свой исторический облик.
> Источник:http://www.prohotel.ru/news-157436/0/: " Изначально при постройке отеля было размещено 63 комнаты для гостей площадью около 4 кв. метров, после проведенных работ, здесь будут представлены 59 уютных номеров площадью 7,5 кв. метров." 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				По площади  номер в *****гостинице - минимум  14 кв.м, может, в тексте  описка?


 Наверное,+2 лучше, чем +10, но там надстройка 3 этажного "торта" гипертрофированных объёмов и форм, несомасштабных   историческому декору, сродни "Новому привозу" и дому по Жуковская/Покровский - жуть. 
   ...Разрушение Нового  рынка...
 Вообще.., душа болит... от всего творящегося...

----------


## victor.odessa

Я тоже обратил на квадратуру внимание, поэтому и пропустил. Скорее всего опечатка. В 80-е часто бывал в этой гостинице, там не было таких маленьких номеров.

----------


## Shipshin

Нашел две части одного. Гравюры которые предоставил  Виктор Корченов.

----------


## malyutka_e

Эта литография уже была, только цветная.

----------


## brassl

> Эта литография уже была, только цветная.


 цветная была подрезана с обеих сторон. А эту не мог загрузить целую, поэтому оставил две

Есть немного обновлений.
Вроде привел в порядок папку - Андреевский лиман - . Может есть у кого замечания, дополнения?

----------


## Shipshin

to  brassl
Предлагаю эту фотографию   Военные фото (документы)   ФАЙЛ 21/381  Ришельевская.1941 год
перевернуть зеркально. Так будет правильно.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за подсказку. Исправил

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Добрый вечер!Подскажите пожалуйста:Это ведь Воронцовский?
Получается здание было намного больше чем в сегодняшнем виде или дорисовка художника?

----------


## brassl

А вот тут посмотрите. Это не дорисовка

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> А вот тут посмотрите. Это не дорисовка


 Точно,спасибо!

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Комсомольская ул. (в другом качестве нет)

----------


## VicTur

> Добрый вечер!Подскажите пожалуйста:Это ведь Воронцовский?
> Получается здание было намного больше чем в сегодняшнем виде или дорисовка художника?


 Вот ещё тот самый флигель.

----------


## Trs

Фото Комсомольской есть на transphoto, в псевдодепо "Исторические трамваи" бортномер 254.

----------


## translator

Это где?

----------


## Lively

> Это где?


 На Новом Базаре

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это где?


 Сретенская церковь на Новом базаре. Там, где были туалеты.

----------


## brassl

5 500  :smileflag:  Заходите

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, сгорел особняк Лехнера.

http://dumskaya.net/news/Pogar-v-zdanii-odesskogo-Medina-prodolgaetsya--V/

Пожар, вспыхнувший утром в здании стоматологической клиники Одесского национального медицинского университета, продолжается.
Как рассказал нашему корреспонденту замначальника облМЧС Анатолий Васильченко, который находится на месте происшествия, сообщение о возгорании крыши здания поступило в 8:20 утра.
Площадь пожара составила 600 метров.

----------


## Trs

Дымом заволокло центр аж до Тираспольской площади. В час дня здание всё ещё догорало.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто хотел увидеть фото Минкуса ?

----------


## Trs

Вроде бы Antique, но и я не откажусь.

----------


## pl9019

> Кто хотел увидеть фото Минкуса ?


 Я хочу! Тут никто не откажется. Все хотят.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вроде бы Antique, но и я не откажусь.


 Вот он.

----------


## Trs

С заброшенного дома по Екатерининской, 61, сняли сетку. Что-то будет. Не забываем — он и соседний выведены из списка памятников.

----------


## Kamin

Я думаю сетку(рекламу) сняла фирма, которая была в соседнем здании, хотя кто знает!!

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.
Может у кого что есть? Добавляйте!  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Сегодня притащил к дому друга с фотоаппаратом, фасад сняли. В соседнем дворе нашёлся кронштейн газового фонаря.

----------


## malyutka_e

Существует газовый фонарь с трубой, по которой подводился газ. Труба, абсолютно целая, выходит из-под земли и по стене подходит к фонарю.

----------


## Trs

Но самого плафона там уже нет.

Сам дом, кстати, не переводили в маневренный фонд? Двор показался каким-то ободранным и отчасти безжизненным, похоже, что не все квартиры заселены.

----------


## Trs

прогулка по сайту горсовета принесла свои плоды.




> Предварительная повестка дня сессии Одесского городского совета, которая состоится 8 июля. ПРОЕКТЫ РЕШЕНИЙ
> 
> 3.9. Об утверждении «Градостроительного обоснования реконструкции с расширением 3-этажного здания для размещения медицинского центра по адресу: г.Одесса, пер.Катаева, 3-а».
> 3.12. Об утверждении «Градостроительного обоснования размещения комплекса АЗС, бизнес-центра и мини-отеля по адресу: г.Одесса, ул.Балковская, 115».
> 3.14. О разработке детального плана территории береговых склонов от ЦПКиО им.Т.Г.Шевченко до 16-й станции Большого Фонтана.
> 3.15. Об утрате силы решения Одесского городского совета от 29.09.2006 г. № 331-V «О разработке детального плана территории жилого района «Курсаки» в границах улиц: Центральный аэропорт, Щорса и Овидиопольская дорога в г.Одессе».
> 3.16. Об утрате силы решения Одесского городского совета от 04.07.2007г. № 1399-V «О разработке корректировки «Детального плана территории береговых склонов Жовтневого района» (от спуска в районе ул.Вице-Адмирала Азарова до парка им. Т.Г.Шевченко) в г.Одессе».
> 3.17. О введении моратория на размещение объектов капитального строительства на территории парков и скверов до определения и выноса в натуру их границ.


 


> 7.207. О ликвидации коммунального предприятия Одесского городского совета «Парк культуры и отдыха «Дюковский сад».


 проекты решений скачиваются там же, но я пока не имею времени их читать

----------


## Antique

> Кто хотел увидеть фото Минкуса ?


  Спасибо ) Правда ранее я говорил о том, что Минкуса видел, и хотелось бы видеть других архитекторов, но всё равно Ваше фото чрезвычайно любопытное, спасибо!!!

Что касается ранее виденного мною фото, то оно опубликовано на сайте http://www.migdal.ru/times/36/2873/ Скорее всего оригинал можно увидеть в экспозиции музея истории Евреев одессы на Нежинской, 66

----------


## malyutka_e

Молодой Бернардацци. Все еще впереди...

----------


## translator

Разрешите немного оффтопа.

Приглашаю посетить тему *Одесские велоралли 80-х годов: Куяльник, Хаджибей, Сотка...
*
Если у кого-то что-то сохранилось, буду рад. Это тоже часть истории города.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Разрешите немного оффтопа.
> 
> Приглашаю посетить тему *Одесские велоралли 80-х годов: Куяльник, Хаджибей, Сотка...
> *
> Если у кого-то что-то сохранилось, буду рад. Это тоже часть истории города.


  Я добавил в вашу тему несколько фото.

----------


## malyutka_e

На последних добавления истории стадиона есть фото его "варварских разрушений". Скорее всего оставшиеся жители оккупированного города разобрали деревянные сидения для отопления. Вот и все "варварские разрушения". Но как звучит !

----------


## Kamin

Слов из "песни" не выбрасывал, такая надпись на фото.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Скорее всего оставшиеся жители оккупированного города разобрали деревянные сидения для отопления.


 Будучи студентом проходил архивную практику на Жуковского,18. Хорошо запомнил название дела за 1918год "О краже крестов на Втором Христианском кладбище". Тоже на растопку.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## brassl

Выложил немного из "свежекупленного", подскажите по второму виду. Где?

----------


## Antique

> Выложил немного из "свежекупленного", подскажите по второму виду. Где?


  Ближайшая улица слева направо - Екатерининская, на ней дом с угловым эркером - Серебренникова (это на пересечении с Большой Арнаутской,- озеленёная улица в правой части снимка).

Где и что горит затрудняюсь сказать, сейчас же нет целых кварталов возле Привоза. Возможно горит что-то на месте Пантелеймоновской, 88.

----------


## Sergey_L

Всё верно! Только пожар чуток дальше - 112 номер, а может и по Куйбышева угол Колхозного переулка.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Где?

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> Где?


 А это значит крупным планом то место, где произошло возгорание от бомбы. Вверху слева пересечение Малой Арнаутской и Преображенской. Самолёт летит вдоль Малой Арнаутской.

Немного неожиданно то, что дом на Малой Арнаутской, 96 имел ранее эркер, также как и здание на Преображенской, 71. Они сейчас выглядят без этих деталей совершенно безлико.

----------


## Sergey_L

> А это значит крупным планом то место, где произошло возгорание от бомбы. Вверху слева пересечение Малой Арнаутской и Преображенской. Самолёт летит вдоль Малой Арнаутской.
> 
> Немного неожиданно то, что дом на Малой Арнаутской, 96 имел ранее флигель.


 Да, горит дом 28 по Куйбышева. А над крылом справа вверху дом по М.Арнаутской 82.  (Эх побольше таких фотографий бы нашлось, столько деталей можно разглядеть!! )

----------


## brassl

> Да, горит дом 28 по Куйбышева. А над крылом справа вверху дом по М.Арнаутской 82.  (Эх побольше таких фотографий бы нашлось, столько деталей можно разглядеть!! )


 Все что купил. Не расчитывал я на такую удачу, денег взял мало  :smileflag: .
Завтра еще пару выложу - Порт вид с самолета в сторону моря и Московская улица вся затоплена, вид с самолета.
Ну а насчет того что б побольше, думаю где то и есть, но народ не делится  :smileflag: 
Я б может тоже не делился, но во первых приятно порадовать окружающих, во вторых, когда у меня полетел комп, лет пять тому назад с архивом фотографий Высоцкого, если б не делился то и потерял бы весь архив. 

Заходите.Дополняйте. Приятного просмотра  :smileflag: 

В папке давно лежит фото. никто не знает где?

----------


## SaMoVar

Рискну предположить, что Приморская...

----------


## brassl

> Рискну предположить, что Приморская...


 От чего отталкиваетесь? Почему Приморская?

----------


## malyutka_e

Кстати, у lingvikа здесь: http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/pic/000cpc1s/s640x480 опечатка в справочнике. Картинки из "Иллюстрированного путеводителя по Одессе (издание Д. Вайнера, 1901)". Это не Успенская, а Покровская церковь на Александровском проспекте. http://lingvik.livejournal.com/8600.html

----------


## malyutka_e

Посмотрите на этот вело-пробег 1935 года! 14 317 км! Одесса - Владивосток. Фото из одесского музея милиции. Вот это были крепкие ребята !

----------


## SaMoVar

> От чего отталкиваетесь? Почему Приморская?


 Основная цель бомбёжек - порт. На фотке здания сильно разрушены. Приблизительтно район СРЗ получается. Но, возможно, что это Пересыпь. Не знаю - уверенности нет.
Чуть левее центра сверху небольшое здание, похожее на часовеньку.

----------


## pl9019

> Рискну предположить, что Приморская...


 Рискну предположить, что это Пересыпь. Двор с односкатными крышами, и такой большой фрагмент сплошных стенок типичен для Пересыпи и Молдаванки... плюс корпус недостроенного здания в лесах. Должно быть заводской (рабочий) район, их в первую очередь бомбили.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите

----------


## Sergey_L

Спасибо за Московскую "в воде" - наглядно можно оценить масштаб затопления. Мне сосед рассказывал, что на лодках тогда плавали между домами.

----------


## pl9019

> Спасибо за Московскую "в воде" - наглядно можно оценить масштаб затопления. Мне сосед рассказывал, что на лодках тогда плавали между домами.


 Это 1941 год, после взрыва дамбы?

----------


## VicTur

> Кстати, у lingvikа здесь: http://pics.livejournal.com/lingvik/pic/000cpc1s/s640x480 опечатка в справочнике. Картинки из "Иллюстрированного путеводителя по Одессе (издание Д. Вайнера, 1901)". Это не Успенская, а Покровская церковь на Александровском проспекте. http://lingvik.livejournal.com/8600.html


 Спасибо, добавлю уточнение.

----------


## brassl

> Спасибо, добавлю уточнение.


 Так это Ваша страница?  :smileflag: , добавлю тогда в описании. А  то я малость запутался  :smileflag:

----------


## Sergey_L

> Это 1941 год, после взрыва дамбы?


 Ну да, так сильно затапливало только один раз вроде бы.

----------


## pl9019

Не один раз - это точно. После войны было затопление, вот только в каком году не помню, надо со старожилом проконсультироваться. Дамбу взрывали два раза: сначала наши при отступлении, потом немцы при отступлении. Ещё в 1931?, вроде бы, при разливе Куяльницкого лимана. Кстати, есть какие-либо данные по Одессе о разрушениях в результате землетрясения 1940 года?

----------


## brassl

Отсматриваю кинохронику на сайте Победа, Союзкиножурнал № 29, май 1944 года,
май месяц, а циркульное здание цело!
Мужчина в шляпе на соседних кадрах (качество очень плохое, не рассмотреть) на Хрущева смахивает. Был ли Хрущев в Одессе? Может у кого фото есть?

----------


## SLaVa od

Одесса это действительно жемчужина.....

----------


## malyutka_e

> Отсматриваю кинохронику на сайте Победа, Союзкиножурнал № 29, май 1944 года,
> май месяц, а циркульное здание цело!
> Мужчина в шляпе на соседних кадрах (качество очень плохое, не рассмотреть) на Хрущева смахивает. Был ли Хрущев в Одессе? Может у кого фото есть?


 А можно ссылку, чтобы долго не искать ?

----------


## mlch

> Отсматриваю кинохронику на сайте Победа, Союзкиножурнал № 29, май 1944 года,
> май месяц, а циркульное здание цело!
> Мужчина в шляпе на соседних кадрах (качество очень плохое, не рассмотреть) на Хрущева смахивает. Был ли Хрущев в Одессе? Может у кого фото есть?


 Был. Фото - надо поискать, но где-то видел. Только в 44-м он не шляпу и пальто носил, а фуражку и шинель. Был членом военного совета Первого Украинского фронта.

----------


## brassl

Да я в курсе за форму. Но как по мне - очень похож.

----------


## victor.odessa

> После войны было затопление, вот только в каком году не помню, надо со старожилом проконсультироваться.


 Это 1961 либо 1962 годы. Меня папа нёс на своих плечах домой, а в руке мой трёхколёсный велик. Я это смутно, но помню.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Отсматриваю кинохронику на сайте Победа, Союзкиножурнал № 29, май 1944 года,
> май месяц, а циркульное здание цело!
> Мужчина в шляпе на соседних кадрах (качество очень плохое, не рассмотреть) на Хрущева смахивает. Был ли Хрущев в Одессе? Может у кого фото есть?


 Непонятно, откуда сомнения. Это Хрущев и Малиновский. Других вариантов просто не может быть.

----------


## Son'ka

Такие фото есть в архиве? Нашла целую подборку старых фото на сайте одноклассники в теме Одесса, если надо, дам ссылку, чтоб разместить все фото в архив.

----------


## Son'ka



----------


## Son'ka



----------


## Лысый0

Одесский архитектор объяснил необходимость застройки прибрежных склонов
05.07.2011 18:00
E-mail Печать PDF



Как сообщил глава одесского отделения союза архитекторов Украины Василий Мироненко, вынесение на повестку дня вопроса о застройке территории от парка Шевченко до 16 станции Большого Фонтана вполне обосновано.

По его словам, эта территория застраивается сейчас, но делается это хаотически, без какого-либо плана. Поэтому будет куда правильнее, если этот процесс шел планомерно.

«В конце концов, речь идет о морском фасаде Одессы, которого у нас фактически нет кроме Приморского бульвара», сообщил Василий Мироненко.
No comments...

----------


## Son'ka



----------


## serega-serega

> Есть немного обновлений. В архиве уже 5 200 файлов.
> Заходите.Дополняйте
> 
> Вопрос к клубу.
> У нас в папке Базарная есть три вида еврейского сиротского дома. Два одинаковых, один отличается. 
> Тот который отличается - это проект ? Или дом перестраивался?
> 
> И еще один.
> Что за забор за Воронцовым? Или это стенд с газетами?
> Может еще у кого есть фото с таким забором?

----------


## Antique

> Вопрос к клубу.
> У нас в папке Базарная есть три вида еврейского сиротского дома. Два одинаковых, один отличается. 
> Тот который отличается - это проект ? Или дом перестраивался?


 По размерам очень напоминает склад Сабанского на Канатной. Первый этаж очень похож, только ризалиты шире. А что, если подпись ошибочная, и на рисунке действительно склад Сабанского в первоначальном виде, ведь по имеющимся данным склад перестраивали несколько раз. 

Если сравнивать этот загадочный рисунок с фотографией Еврейского приюта, то что-то общее сложно найти, мне кажется сомнительным, что можно так перестроить здание. С другой стороны склад Сабанского стоит на поверхности понижающейся в противоположную сторону. Возможно это совершено иное здание, так как во времена классицизма часто строили по типовым проектам. В справочнике Пилявского год постройки сиротского дома 1880-е гг. - если это верно ,то тогда на рисунке точно другое здание.

----------


## mlch

> Да я в курсе за форму. Но как по мне - очень похож.
> Вложение 2841920


 Признаю свою ошибку. Сейчас полез в книжку и нашел там фотографию "Н. С. Хрущев и маршал Малиновский беседуют с трудящимися Одессы"
 Эта же шляпа и пальто.  Сейчас сканера под рукой нет. Постараюсь в ближайшие дни выложить. Но ракурс, практически, такой-же.

----------


## mlch

> Одесский архитектор объяснил необходимость застройки прибрежных склонов
> 05.07.2011 18:00
> E-mail Печать PDF
> 
> 
> 
> Как сообщил глава одесского отделения союза архитекторов Украины Василий Мироненко, вынесение на повестку дня вопроса о застройке территории от парка Шевченко до 16 станции Большого Фонтана вполне обосновано.
> 
> По его словам, эта территория застраивается сейчас, но делается это хаотически, без какого-либо плана. Поэтому будет куда правильнее, если этот процесс шел планомерно.
> ...


 Ну, не урод?

----------


## Son'ka

Сколько помню себя, всегда мучил вопрос, как же выглядела лестница Потемкинская раньше, когда насчитывала в себе 200 ступеней и спускалась в море, вот наконец увидела: 1880 год

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну, не урод?


 Мироненко урод и враг Одессы. С идеей "морского фасада Одессы" он носился в 70-е, когда был главным архитектором города. Вообще, он тогда не на шутку разошелся. Снес решетку сан. Чкалова: - образовалась бесхозная зона и уродливая решетка из стальной полосы. Использовать старую, кованную решетку в его голову не пришло... Раскрасил Пушкинскую в петушиные цвета, которая с тех пор благополучно облезает, построил "градусник". Была идея застройки многоэтажками зоны с 9 по 16 Фонтана (речь идет о морском фасаде Одессы). При нем рассматривался проект проспекта от театра музкомедии до моря со сносом домов на Уютной, Отрадной и др. В конце его с видом на море должна была стоять родина-мать. Слава Богу до этого не дошло. Может кто-нибудь вспомнит и другие архитектурные "шедевры" Мироненко?

----------


## brassl

> Сколько помню себя, всегда мучил вопрос, как же выглядела лестница Потемкинская раньше, когда насчитывала в себе 200 ступеней и спускалась в море, вот наконец увидела: 1880 год


 В Архиве благополучно лежит с 21 ноября 2010 года этот же вид. Рекламы нет, никто не смотрит  :smileflag:  Ау!!!  Куда смотрит Администрация!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

> Мироненко урод и враг Одессы. С идеей "морского фасада Одессы" он носился в 70-е, когда был главным архитектором города. Вообще, он тогда не на шутку разошелся. Снес решетку сан. Чкалова: - образовалась бесхозная зона и уродливая решетка из стальной полосы. Использовать старую, кованную решетку в его голову не пришло... Раскрасил Пушкинскую в петушиные цвета, которая с тех пор благополучно облезает, построил "градусник". Была идея застройки многоэтажками зоны с 9 по 16 Фонтана (речь идет о морском фасаде Одессы). При нем рассматривался проект проспекта от театра музкомедии до моря со сносом домов на Уютной, Отрадной и др. В конце его с видом на море должна была стоять родина-мать. Слава Богу до этого не дошло. Может кто-нибудь вспомнит и другие архитектурные "шедевры" Мироненко?


 Устройство проспекта на месте Ришельевской и прилегающих кварталов — не его идея?

----------


## mlch

> Устройство проспекта на месте Ришельевской и прилегающих кварталов — не его идея?


 При нем, по крайней мере, активно продвигалась.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.

----------


## Sergio_Good

> Мироненко урод и враг Одессы. С идеей "морского фасада Одессы" он носился в 70-е, когда был главным архитектором города. Вообще, он тогда не на шутку разошелся. Снес решетку сан. Чкалова: - образовалась бесхозная зона и уродливая решетка из стальной полосы. Использовать старую, кованную решетку в его голову не пришло... Раскрасил Пушкинскую в петушиные цвета, которая с тех пор благополучно облезает, построил "градусник". Была идея застройки многоэтажками зоны с 9 по 16 Фонтана (речь идет о морском фасаде Одессы). При нем рассматривался проект проспекта от театра музкомедии до моря со сносом домов на Уютной, Отрадной и др. В конце его с видом на море должна была стоять родина-мать. Слава Богу до этого не дошло. Может кто-нибудь вспомнит и другие архитектурные "шедевры" Мироненко?


 А помните в середине 80-х уже начатая, но вовремя пресеченная общественностью, акция по тотальной вырубке многолетних деревьев по приморскому бульвару. Тогда деревья-кандидаты на вырубку уже были помечены краской. Только такое редкое в те времена народное волнение спасло бульвар.
P.S. По-моему вместо каштанов планировали посадить липы

----------


## SaMoVar

8 июля будет пикет горсовета по поводу проекта застройки склонов. Начало в 9 утра. Приходите. Флагов не будет.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А помните в середине 80-х уже начатая, но вовремя пресеченная общественностью, акция по тотальной вырубке многолетних деревьев по приморскому бульвару. Тогда деревья-кандидаты на вырубку уже были помечены краской. Только такое редкое в те времена народное волнение спасло бульвар.
> P.S. По-моему вместо каштанов планировали посадить липы


 Как раз нет, просто собирались деревья убрать. Убогий Мироненко решил, что деревья закрывают прекрасный вид на бульвар, открывающийся для туристов с круизных судов

----------


## Antique

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=14547&message_id=f783003ac2c3  510f9f31eb85fcad247f&message_icon=info#cpgMessageB  lock


 Куяльник.

----------


## Antique

А какая сейчас самая последняя из книг Нетребского "Аура Одесских..."?

----------


## pl9019

> Одесский архитектор объяснил необходимость застройки прибрежных склонов
> "В конце концов, речь идет о морском фасаде Одессы, которого у нас фактически нет кроме Приморского бульвара", сообщил Василий Мироненко.
> No comments...


 Только что, на 1-ом канале украинского радио, услышал мнение этого деятеля о том, что в Одессе должны строиться небоскрёбы, и, самое место для них - Жевахова гора.

----------


## sikander

цело левое, а разрушено было правое

----------


## translator

> Я добавил в вашу тему несколько фото.


 Спасибо. Было бы интересно еще какие-то фотки увидеть.

Параллельная просьба. Один из моих (восьми) прадедов был среди механиков, обслуживающих Уточкина. Фоток не сохранилось. У кого что есть Уточкина? Я буду сверять с домашним альбомом.

Еще один из прадедов преподавал в нынешней Морской Академии. Там до сих пор есть портрет.
Другой прадед немного отметился и с ним больше ясности.
Третий был в команде разработчиков первой в Российской Империи подводной лодки, которая строилась на верфи в Николаеве...
Остальные вели "скучный" образ жизни — владели заводами, которые советкая власть забрала...
Все 8 прадедов отсидели при Сталине, т.к. были "царскими офицерами".




> А какая сейчас самая последняя из книг Нетребского "Аура Одесских..."?


  Он проводит сейчас экскурсии? Где можно увидеть даты?

----------


## Antique

> Он проводит сейчас экскурсии? Где можно увидеть даты?


 Не знаю на счёт экскурсий. Знаю, что он периодически печатается.

насколько мне известно в LiveJournal в группе odessa_history переодически обьявлялось об экскурсиях, но после Нового Года я не видел объявлений.

----------


## malyutka_e

Он проводит сейчас экскурсии? Где можно увидеть даты?[/QUOTE]

Он сейчас очень болен...

----------


## Sergio_Good

> Как раз нет, просто собирались деревья убрать. Убогий Мироненко решил, что деревья закрывают прекрасный вид на бульвар, открывающийся для туристов с круизных судов


 До сих пор у меня в памяти уже подкопанные деревья и масса рукописных лозунгов в знак протеста против вырубки

----------


## malyutka_e

Хороший вид на Большую Московскую. Хорошо видно все уродство надстройки.
 сайта http://odessa-photo.livejournal.com/236327.html#cutid1

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## SaMoVar

Я не знаю, когда это всё кончится, но буду приближать финиш всеми доступными способами. Просто не хватает за всем уследить и везде написать....

----------


## Antique

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=14555


 Примерно Пушкинская 59 или 61. А далее виднеются фронтоны дома Хаджи-Хачинова (архитекторы Славкин и Паппе)

----------


## translator

> Хороший вид на Большую Московскую. Хорошо видно все уродство надстройки.
>  сайта http://odessa-photo.livejournal.com/236327.html#cutid1


 Вообще какая-то цыганщина с этой блестящей кровлей... как в молдавских селах.

----------


## malyutka_e

Или ! Глазырин еще много гадости сделает.

----------


## Trs

Ничего, кровля быстро потускнеет, краска слезет, лепнина отвалится — и будет у нас то же самое, но с надстройкой.

----------


## malyutka_e

Есть мнения ?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Есть мнения ?


 Нежинская / Тираспольская?

----------


## Trs

Думаю, что Нежинская, но на другом квартале.

----------


## OMF

> Думаю, что Нежинская, но на другом квартале.


  По Нежинской рельсы были только до Торговой, здесь видно, что рельсы шли дальше, но линия не трамвайная, а коночная, снимок дореволюционный. В это время была снята только линия конки на Еврейской ул. от Ришельевской до Канатной.

----------


## victor.odessa

Угловой дом - Нежинская,72
Справа - Тираспольская,1 - 2х этажный и №3- 3х этажный
Впереди над крышами - Преображенская, 54 и 56 - 3х этажные.

----------


## Antique

Что-то не совсем понятно. Нежинская 72 это что? По дубльгису там какое-то другое здание гораздо большей площади..  И четырехэтажный с мансардой дом это какой номер? Разве такие дома есть поблизости?




> №3- 3х этажный


 3-й номер это 1920-1930-е судя по архитектуре.

----------


## VicTur

> Так это Ваша страница? , добавлю тогда в описании. А  то я малость запутался


 Да, моя. Малюткино исправление я уже внёс.

----------


## Antique

Я высокий дом справа представляю себе подобным как на Вице-Адмирала жукова, 25. Если представить, что снято место, где сейчас Мегаантошка, однако мне кажется, что участок маловат для изображённых на фото зданий.

----------


## OMF

> Угловой дом - Нежинская,72
> Справа - Тираспольская,1 - 2х этажный и №3- 3х этажный
> Впереди над крышами - Преображенская, 54 и 56 - 3х этажные.


  На Тираспольской должна была быть конка. На фото ее нет. На фото похоже, что ближние рельсы выкопаны, дальние - обрываются.
Да и Одесса ли это при таких обстоятельствах?

----------


## Antique

> На Тираспольской должна была быть конка. На фото ее нет. На фото похоже, что ближние рельсы выкопаны, дальние - обрываются.
> Да и Одесса ли это при таких обстоятельствах?


 А чем отличается линия конки от трамвайной? Может как раз меняют линию? Я больше склоняюсь к  1910-м годам.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На Тираспольской должна была быть конка. На фото ее нет. На фото похоже, что ближние рельсы выкопаны, дальние - обрываются.
> Да и Одесса ли это при таких обстоятельствах?


  Правильно, это Хацепетовка !

----------


## Antique

> Правильно, это Хацепетовка !


 А, так вы разыгрывали ) Что же это за город?

----------


## malyutka_e

> А, так вы разыгрывали ) Что же это за город?


  Одесса :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> А чем отличается линия конки от трамвайной? Может как раз меняют линию? Я больше склоняюсь к  1910-м годам.


 В том-то и дело, что трамвайные линии строились по линиям конки без замены рельсов. На снимке нет ни рельсов по "Тираспольской", ни трамвайных проводов. В 1910-11 году в городе трамвая почти не было - по договору с управой, трамвай вначале строился на окраины, за исключением линий 23-го и 24-го трамвая.
Между прочим, вот вам фото несколько с другого ракурса. Дом на заднем плане выглядит совершенно не так, как на обсуждаемом снимке.

----------


## Antique

> В том-то и дело, что трамвайные линии строились по линиям конки без замены рельсов. На снимке нет ни рельсов по "Тираспольской", ни трамвайных проводов. В 1910-11 году в городе трамвая почти не было - по договору с управой, трамвай вначале строился на окраины, за исключением линий 23-го и 24-го трамвая.
> Между прочим, вот вам фото несколько с другого ракурса. Дом на заднем плане выглядит совершенно не так, как на обсуждаемом снимке.


 Ну да,  тут дом выглядит почти так же как и сейчас.

Но на неизвестном фото очень такая одесская архитектура, видно вывеску Сюшар, на высоком здании на одной из вывесок возможно написано "Одесса". Следует заметить, что здание вдалеке очень высокое, оно также с высокой крышей и возможно выходит на обе стороны улицы, так как дворового флигеля не видно на фото, а само здание с торца симметрично.

----------


## pl9019

Рискну предположить, что это ул. Преображенская (с рельсами). Может быть угол Жуковского? Столб телеграфный как-то не вписывается, но, газовый фонарь...

----------


## GOODY

> Ну да,  тут дом выглядит почти так же как и сейчас.
> 
> Но на неизвестном фото очень такая одесская архитектура, видно вывеску Сюшар, на высоком здании на одной из вывесок возможно написано "Одесса". Следует заметить, что здание вдалеке очень высокое, оно также с высокой крышей и возможно выходит на обе стороны улицы, так как дворового флигеля не видно на фото, а само здание с торца симметрично.


 Но что еще - СюшарѢ написано с устаревшей буквой "ять" Ѣ. Реформу об упразднении провели в 1918. Можно предположить конечно что вывеска устаревшая. Но думаю стоит принять во внимание если задумываться о годах снимка.

----------


## VicTur

> Но что еще - СюшарѢ написано с устаревшей буквой "ять" Ѣ.


 Не с буквой «ять», а с твёрдым знаком. Хотя сути это, конечно, не меняет.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.
Нашел описание к фото, закинул ссылку.
А как Вам Зайченко? Вчера случайно наткнулся.

----------


## OdGen

Сегодня, 8 июля, в 14-00 во "Всемирном клубе Одесситов" (Маразлиевская,7 угол Базарной) состоится презентация новой книги Олега Губаря *"Энциклопедия забытых одесситов"*. С отдельными главами можно ознакомиться в альманахе "Дерибасовская-Ришельевская":

Майор по имени Меер, или где размещалось первое одесское варьете 

Двадцать тысяч лье под водой 

Драгутинская команда

----------


## OdGen

Кстати, в 1913 году: «Сюшаръ», торговля какао и шоколадом – представитель М.М. Розенбаум, Отрадная, 1

----------


## Sergey_L

Смотрите, какая чудесная картина Айвазовского! (Даже если все знают, она всё равно бесподобна!)  :smileflag: 

лежит (с разрешением 1500х1023) тут 
http://www.kollerauktionen.ch/images/overall_toplots/_highres/A144_3206.jpg

----------


## malyutka_e

А что скажет Высокое собрание об этом месте ?

----------


## Trs

Французский бульвар?

----------


## malyutka_e

Почему ?

----------


## Antique

> А что скажет Высокое собрание об этом месте ?


 Возможно Отрада. Очень похоже на "город-сад".

----------


## victor.odessa

> А что скажет Высокое собрание об этом месте ?


 А не Маразлиевская, ли это?

----------


## Trs

> Почему ?


 Это явно приморская часть города. Улиц такой ширины там немного. Первыми в голову приходят Ясная и соседние улицы, но они гораздо уже, нет?

Если это Маразлиевская, то дом вдали с эркерами похож на дом Петрококино.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Добавляйте.

----------


## Shipshin

to brassl  Позвольте усомниться по определению места.

 Николаевский бульвар  ФАЙЛ 41/41    На долгую память дорогой Миле
Интуиция подсказывает, что это ул Ласточкина. Снято из скверика при Морском музее. Наклон очевиден.

----------


## cerubina

> Хороший вид на Большую Московскую. Хорошо видно все уродство надстройки.


  Страшный сон...

----------


## Скрытик

Слезы на глаза наворачиваются от беспомощности 
http://dumskaya.net/news/Rekviem-sanatoriyu-Drugba--013571/

----------


## victor.odessa

> Слезы на глаза наворачиваются от беспомощности 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/Rekviem-sanatoriyu-Drugba--013571/


 Да, уж...

----------


## Antique

> Страшный сон...


  Мне вспоминается зловещий персонаж лавкрафтовских повестей - Ктулху, вонзивший в здание свои щупальца.




> Слезы на глаза наворачиваются от беспомощности 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/Rekviem-sanatoriyu-Drugba--013571/


  Старые фото, весенние. Боюсь, что сейчас оно ещё в худшем состоянии.

----------


## SaMoVar

Это наша вылазка с товарищем *OdGen*. Спасибо ему за миниэкскурсию - мы по Посмитного прогулялись и по Гагаринскому плато. А вообще - в такие вылазки нужно ходить минимум вдвоём. И интереснее и отбится легче. 
Мы когда там лазили - через 15 минут машина с охраной подъехала. Оперативно работают.

----------


## serega-serega

> Добрый вечер! Если я немного не в тему, прошу меня извинить. Пересматривая старые фото с удивлением обнаружила, разницу в постаментах львов в Горсаду в разное время - смотрите сами:  
> 
> Вложение 2491038 
> 
> Вложение 2491045 
> 
> Черно-былые фото  40-х - 50-х годов, цветная выставленна Jorjic в этой теме в прошлом году?! Кстати в санатории Горького у львов вот такие пьедесталы, какие были ранее не знаю, может у кого то есть фото!     
> 
> Вложение 2491052


 У этих львов вот такие пьедесталы!

----------


## JN

> Слезы на глаза наворачиваются от беспомощности 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/Rekviem-sanatoriyu-Drugba--013571/


 Я не могу придумать адекватного наказания причастным к этому лююдям. Такого, чтоб мучались долго.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я не могу придумать адекватного наказания причастным к этому лююдям. Такого, чтоб мучались долго.


  Я уже писал - виселица на Думской. Но это тоже из области фантастики (((

----------


## Antique

> Мы когда там лазили - через 15 минут машина с охраной подъехала. Оперативно работают.


 А что и от чего охраняют? Территория выглядит бесхозной, не загорожено, когда я там был ,то встретил пару человек, и те не удостоили меня вниманием , хотя я ту дачу вокруг обошёл, а потом походил по территории и через минут 15 ещё несколько кадров отснял. Правда внутрь не лез,  в такие места действительно лучше группой идти.

----------


## JN

Вопрос тем, кто знает. Как могло оказаться что этот дом не является памятником архитектуры? 
Уверен, что всех, кто видел его в номальном состоянии интересует этот вопрос.

----------


## Antique

> Вопрос тем, кто знает. Как могло оказаться что этот дом не является памятником архитектуры? 
> Уверен, что всех, кто видел его в номальном состоянии интересует этот вопрос.


 Всё что дальше центра очень неохотно включают в реестр. Сейчас очень интересный вопрос, почему выводят из списка, так как по идее памятники архитектуры должны выявлять, а не избавляться от них.

----------


## SaMoVar

> А что и от чего охраняют? Территория выглядит бесхозной, не загорожено, когда я там был ,то встретил пару человек, и те не удостоили меня вниманием , хотя я ту дачу вокруг обошёл, а потом походил по территории и через минут 15 ещё несколько кадров отснял. Правда внутрь не лез, в такие места действительно лучше группой идти.


 Мы когда лазили по особняку - через 15 минут примчалась машина с двумя охранниками. Не знаю, что они охраняли. Думаю, что если бы пошли поодиночке - были бы проблемы.
Машина разрисованная, жаль уже не помню что за контора. Но не ГСО.

----------


## Kshisya

> У этих львов вот такие пьедесталы!Вложение 2857253Вложение 2857254


 А где эти львы находятся?

----------


## brassl

5 600  :smileflag:  
Есть немного обновлений.Заходите.

Продали как Одессу, все остальные фото таки да Одесса (выложу за пару дней в Архив) а вот по этому виду терзают сомнения.
Надо помощь клуба

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> 5 600  
> Есть немного обновлений.Заходите.
> 
> Продали как Одессу, все остальные фото таки да Одесса (выложу за пару дней в Архив) а вот по этому виду терзают сомнения.
> Надо помощь клуба
> Вложение 2858880


 Не Старопортофранковская ли это?(Между Большой Арнаутской и Успенской)

----------


## Antique

> Продали как Одессу, все остальные фото таки да Одесса (выложу за пару дней в Архив) а вот по этому виду терзают сомнения.


 Здание нетрадиционно для Одессы - двери слишком большие, отделка фасадов, ограды балкона, тоже не свойственны.




> Не Старопортофранковская ли это?(Между Большой Арнаутской и Успенской)


  Там только два здания царских времён и ни в одном подворотня не выходит на Старопортофранковскую.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Здание нетрадиционно для Одессы двери слишком большие, отделка фасадов, ограды балкона, тоже несвойственны.


 Ну почему? На Бунина, 38 и 40 тоже большие двери и окна.

----------


## Antique

> Ну почему? На Бунина, 38 и 40 тоже большие двери и окна.


 Ну то же двери не в жилую часть. Двери подьездов с жилыми квартирами там самого обычного для Одессы размера.




> Ну почему? На Бунина, 38 и 40 тоже большие двери и окна.


 не помню, чтобы я говорил что-то про окна.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну то же двери не в жилую часть. Двери подьездов с жилыми квартирами там самого обычного для Одессы размера.


 Двери подъездов в этих домах такие же широкие, как на снимке. Только на Бунина,38 их уже сузили. А так по городу можно найти много подобных широких входных дверей в подъезды.

----------


## Antique

> А так по городу можно найти много подобных широких входных дверей в подъезды.


 Например?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Например?


 Два я Вам назвал, над остальными надо подумать.

----------


## malyutka_e

С предыдущими двумя заданиями никто не справился. Теперь третья загадка:

----------


## Antique

> Два я Вам назвал, над остальными надо подумать.


 Второй - №40??? Но в жилой секции самого обычного размера двери. В нежилой угловой секции понятно, что будут большие, значит вы назвали один номер.

И опять же, если ограничиться только 38-м номером, то такой размер дверей в жилые подъезды так и остаётся несвойственным для города. Нужно больше примеров. Я не видел таких широких дверных проёмов *жилых* зданий в Одессе, но есть города, в которых они были подобной такой ширины.П правда не удалось понять с чем это связано, в данном случае с отдельной подворотней, если это дверь в лавку, то  это очень провинциальная лавка.

----------


## mlch

> Страшный сон...


 К сожалению - это не сон. А явь.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Второй - №40??? Но в жилой секции самого обычного размера двери. В нежилой угловой секции понятно, что будут большие, значит вы назвали один номер.
> 
> И опять же, если ограничиться только 38-м номером, то такой размер дверей в жилые подъезды так и остаётся несвойственным для города. Нужно больше примеров. Я не видел таких широких дверных проёмов *жилых* зданий в Одессе, но есть города, в которых они были подобной такой ширины, правда не удалось понять с чем это связано, в случае с отдельной подворотней.


 Разговор переходит в степень, когда один много просит, другой мало даёт. Вы что, хотите от меня услышать то, что они были повсеместны и преобладали? Нет! Но двери таких размеров были и это факт. А одесский дом на данном фото или нет, это надо установить. Хотя я не исключаю, что да. Ведь многие дома до наших дней не сохранились, хотя в памяти остались.

----------


## Antique

> Вы что, хотите от меня услышать то, что они были повсеместны и преобладали? Нет! Но двери таких размеров были и это факт.


 Такя и не утверждаю, что не было. Они не свойственны. В городе есть даже целые здания, облик которых не свойственен одесским архитектурным тенденциям, но тем не менее они существуют.

Однако не дверями едиными.  На мой взгляд, ряд признаков делает маловероятным отождествление этого здания с Одессой.

----------


## pl9019

> После войны было затопление, вот только в каком году не помню, надо со старожилом проконсультироваться.


 



> Это 1961 либо 1962 годы. Меня папа нёс на своих плечах домой, а в руке мой трёхколёсный велик. Я это смутно, но помню.


 Уточнил, затопление Пересыпи было в 1961 году. Уровень воды в Хаджибеевском лимане поднялся на 2,5 метра выше нормальной отметки.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте

----------


## cerubina

> С предыдущими двумя заданиями никто не справился. Теперь третья загадка:https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2859716&d=1310327859


  Может,  Мясоедовская/Малороссийская?

----------


## Trs

Вообще там должна ещё быть конка, нет?

----------


## cerubina

> Вообще там должна ещё быть конка, нет?


  Дата фото есть, нет?

----------


## malyutka_e

Нет

----------


## Trs

Конка по Малороссийской была открыта в 1893 г. Так что возможны варианты. Но в любом случае, если это тот угол, на месте разрушенного здания отстроили одноэтажный дом; я помню его развалины, а другие участники темы, скорее всего, вспомнят его ещё жилым.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте

----------


## serega-serega

> А где эти львы находятся?


 Санаторий "Одесса" Французский бул., 52

----------


## Kshisya

> Санаторий "Одесса" Французский бул., 52


 Спасибо :smileflag:  Честно говоря про них не знала!

----------


## Sergey_L

По поводу последней (неопределённой пока) фотографии Владимира Георгиевича Никитенко
 
При увеличении просматривается две существенные детали. Первое, что это скорей всего 35 номер дома. А второе - по улице шла троллейбусная линия. Проанализировав все маршруты, количество предполагаемых мест (т.е. улиц) сократилось до 3. На двух из следующих стоят новые дома. Осталось выяснить, какой из них был построен после 70-х, на месте этого особняка. Улицы: М. Арнаутская 35, Ришельевская 35,  Б. Арнаутская 35. На двух последних, кстати растут платаны. А на фото Никитенко скорей всего акации. Акация есть на Малой Арнаутской, но по специфике соседних строений мне кажется маловероятным, что этот дом стоял там. Тем более зачем после 3-х этажного строить 1-эт? Расследование зашло в тупик. )) Кто что скажет? И ведь что интересно - на момент сьёмки шла реставрация фасада, и строительная люлька как раз закрывает табличку с номером дома!

----------


## pl9019

> По поводу последней (неопределённой пока) фотографии Владимира Георгиевича Никитенко
> При увеличении просматривается две существенные детали. Первое, что это скорей всего 35 номер дома. А второе - по улице шла троллейбусная линия. Проанализировав все маршруты, количество предполагаемых мест (т.е. улиц) сократилось до 3. На двух из следующих стоят новые дома. Осталось выяснить, какой из них был построен после 70-х, на месте этого особняка. Улицы: М. Арнаутская 35, Ришельевская 35,  Б. Арнаутская 35...


 Ришельевская 35 - дом работников МВД - сталинская постройка (здесь это обсуждалось). Мне кажется, что номер дома похоже 38, а не 35.

----------


## Maksy

> По поводу последней (неопределённой пока) фотографии Владимира Георгиевича Никитенко
> Вложение 2868805 Вложение 2868690
> При увеличении просматривается две существенные детали. Первое, что это скорей всего 35 номер дома. А второе - по улице шла троллейбусная линия. Проанализировав все маршруты, количество предполагаемых мест (т.е. улиц) сократилось до 3. На двух из следующих стоят новые дома. Осталось выяснить, какой из них был построен после 70-х, на месте этого особняка. Улицы: М. Арнаутская 35, Ришельевская 35,  Б. Арнаутская 35. На двух последних, кстати растут платаны. А на фото Никитенко скорей всего акации. Акация есть на Малой Арнаутской, но по специфике соседних строений мне кажется маловероятным, что этот дом стоял там. Тем более зачем после 3-х этажного строить 1-эт? Расследование зашло в тупик. )) Кто что скажет? И ведь что интересно - на момент сьёмки шла реставрация фасада, и строительная люлька как раз закрывает табличку с номером дома!


 Это новосельского 86, всё забываю написать.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте

----------


## Antique

> Это новосельского 86, всё забываю написать.


 И правда, спасибо! Было интересно до жути узнать, где оно находится. Я уже думал. что этого здания больше нет... хотя я два раза проходил мимо него и даже фотографировал )))

----------


## olya_semenova

На Куликовом поле в Одессе так же когда-то находилось кладбище. А тюрьма, что находилась на Канатной, из нее за все время существования сбежал только один человек. Несколько лет он копал бетон ложкой...  И все таки выбрался.

----------


## Pumik

> На Куликовом поле в Одессе так же когда-то находилось кладбище. А тюрьма, что находилась на Канатной, из нее за все время существования сбежал только один человек. Несколько лет он копал бетон ложкой...  И все таки выбрался.


  оно в принципе и не переезжало с Куликового поля, а тюрьма была не на Канатной.

----------


## Richard

> оно в принципе и не переезжало с Куликового поля.


 Да ладно, неужто там до сих пор трупы под асфальтом лежат? ИМХО было перезахоронение при постройке здания обкома партии. Ведь раньше могилы погибших находились как раз на его месте.

----------


## pl9019

Старая тюрьма занимала квартал между Шмидта\Гимназическая, Пантелеймоновская\Итальянский бульвар. Интересно, снесли её до последнего камня или что-то осталось до сегодняшнего дня?

----------


## Antique

> Старая тюрьма занимала квартал между Шмидта\Гимназическая, Пантелеймоновская\Итальянский бульвар. Интересно, снесли её до последнего камня или что-то осталось до сегодняшнего дня?


 Не думаю, что что-то осталось. Квартал плотно застроен доходными домами.

----------


## Pumik

> Да ладно, неужто там до сих пор трупы под асфальтом лежат? ИМХО было перезахоронение при постройке здания обкома партии. Ведь раньше могилы погибших находились как раз на его месте.


 не, те 119 человек, что в 1918 похоронены, это одно. Само Куликово поле было гораздо больше, когда построили вокзал, то он занял большую часть поля и разделил Куликово поле на Привокзальну, Сенную и собственно Куликово поле. А, до этого времени, там был пустырь и существовало тюремное кладбище.

----------


## SaMoVar

Еть жертвы революции 1905 года. Захоронения первой и второй мировой войн.

----------


## pl9019

> не, те 119 человек, что в 1918 похоронены, это одно. Само Куликово поле было гораздо больше, когда построили вокзал, то он занял большую часть поля и разделил Куликово поле на Привокзальну, Сенную и собственно Куликово поле. А, до этого времени, там был пустырь и существовало тюремное кладбище.


 Да, кстати, на Старосенной площади тоже было кладбище. Ещё там находилась церковь. Помню, в детстве, на конечной 29-го трамвая видел остатки надгробий в скверике, огороженном (тогда ещё) чугунным заборчиком. Сейчас на этом месте торговые лотки и магазин ковры\линолеум.

P.S. В инете есть фотография этой церкви. Не смог найти. Может кто подскажет где искать?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте

----------


## Sergey_L

Подскажите, а был ли узкий проход из Пале-Рояля между Оперным и примыкающим зданием справа (если смотреть со служебного входа?) Нужно для определения вида из фильма. Не раз видел такую лестницу шириной с метр-полтора, вот только не знал где это.

----------


## brassl

Сегодня выложил фото Пале Рояля во время войны (вид с самолета), посмотрите, может поможет (нашел на Староконке в прошлые выходные  :smileflag: )

----------


## olya_semenova

Сегодня ехала в маршрутке , и слышала разговор двух людей. Они рассказывали о том, что раньше дорогу от вымпела и вдоль звали дорогой жизни, п.ч.  с одной стороны кладбище (вдоль Красного Креста), с другой - тюрьма. Впервые такое услышала, но любопытный факт.

----------


## SaMoVar

А с другой стороны тоже кладбище. Это о Водопроводной.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Сегодня выложил фото Пале Рояля во время войны (вид с самолета), посмотрите, может поможет (нашел на Староконке в прошлые выходные )


 Так я как раз из-за неё и спрашиваю))

----------


## Kamin

О лестнице между зданием Оперного театра и нынешней лестницей, а ранее там было здание. Да, лестница была не более метра шириной и мы ее очень любили в молодости и сокращали путь на бульвар. Через Пале-Рояль, по лесенке,кусочку Таатрального переулка и на бульваре. После сноса здания она была и ее убрали во время вскрытия по периметру фундамента оперного для заведения свай. Лесенка была мраморная, ступени очень пологие и стертые и по ней легко сбегалось. 
А по поводу ул. Люстдорфская дорога была старая одесская загадка " Где в Одессе место где с одной стороны сидят, с другой стороны лежат а по середине едут"

----------


## OMF

Вот такой вопросик с подвохом - правильно ли названа Балтская дорога?

И возмущение - почему общественность не протестует против идиотского названия "Мельницкая", не соответствующего нормам ни русского, ни украинского языков.

----------


## kravshik

> Старая тюрьма занимала квартал между Шмидта\Гимназическая, Пантелеймоновская\Итальянский бульвар. Интересно, снесли её до последнего камня или что-то осталось до сегодняшнего дня?


  Тюремная площадь 


и сама тюрьма на заднем плане...

----------


## VicTur

> И возмущение - почему общественность не протестует против идиотского названия "Мельницкая", не соответствующего нормам ни русского, ни украинского языков.


 Общественность не протестует, потому что Мельницкая — совершенно нормальное слово, давно существующее в русском языке и вполне соответствующее его нормам. Это прилагательное — производное от «мельник». Аналогичные слова — «плотницкий» и «плотник».

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте

----------


## OMF

> Общественность не протестует, потому что Мельницкая — совершенно нормальное слово, давно существующее в русском языке и вполне соответствующее его нормам. Это прилагательное — производное от «мельник». Аналогичные слова — «плотницкий» и «плотник».


 Именно поэтому я и возмущаюсь. Районы в Одессе назывались и называются "Мельницы", а не "Мельники"!!! Производное от Мельниц - Мельничная. Если трудно выучить грамматику, то можно просто посмотреть на любую старую карту Витковского.

Так как насчет Балтской дороги?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Так как насчет Балтской дороги?


 Дорога была частью дорожного тракта Одесса - Петербург (через Севериновку в Балту). По ней в Одессу гнали скот, везли зерно, почту, из Одессы соль и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## OMF

А вот и нет! Там в незапамятные  времена было село Балтовка, потому и дорога "Балтовская". На более поздних картах оно уже значится как часть Лиманчика или как "Пересыпь".

----------


## victor.odessa

> А вот и нет! Там в незапамятные  времена было село Балтовка, потому и дорога "Балтовская". На более поздних картах оно уже значится как часть Лиманчика или как "Пересыпь".


 Опровергать наличие селения Балтовка не буду, но по названию дороги, которая указывала направление на населённый пункт Балта, остаюсь при своём мнении.

----------


## Trs

Карта 1917 — „Почтовая дорога изъ Балты“

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А вот и нет! Там в незапамятные  времена было село Балтовка, потому и дорога "Балтовская". На более поздних картах оно уже значится как часть Лиманчика или как "Пересыпь".


  Любопытно. Да была слободка Балтовка, в районе нынешней площади Мичурина. Есть подозрение, что она как раз в честь Балтской дороги и названа. Дорога то шла дальше и называлась, как верно тут заметили либо "Почтовая дорога изъ Балты" либо , чуть ранее "Почтовая дорога изъ Ананьева". А от 2-го Лиманчика в сторону этой слободки шла совсем другая дорога и называлась она Главная.

----------


## OMF

> Любопытно. Да была слободка Балтовка, в районе нынешней площади Мичурина. Есть подозрение, что она как раз в честь Балтской дороги и названа. Дорога то шла дальше и называлась, как верно тут заметили либо "Почтовая дорога изъ Балты" либо , чуть ранее "Почтовая дорога изъ Ананьева". А от 2-го Лиманчика в сторону этой слободки шла совсем другая дорога и называлась она Главная.


 На картах она (Балтовка) была в 19 веке. Потом исчезла. В принципе, в Одессе улицы назывались по ближним поселениям (Фонтаны, лиманы и т.п.), а до Балты 150 верст по буеракам . Так что, дорога в Балту в межлиманье вполне могла сочетаться с Балтовской дорогой в Одессе.
Но это моя теория...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте

----------


## Sergey_L

На "затопленном" фото из новых в галерее Балтская дорога тянется вдоль слева в сторону лимана. Большой дом сохранился, №40/1.
(фото VicTur)

----------


## malyutka_e

Сообщение от *OMF:
* [QUOTE=OMF;21572624]Именно поэтому я и возмущаюсь. Районы в Одессе назывались и называются "Мельницы", а не "Мельники"!!! Производное от Мельниц - Мельничная. Если трудно выучить грамматику, то можно просто посмотреть на любую старую карту Витковского.

Не Ви*Т*ковского, а Ви*С*ковского. :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> А что скажет Высокое собрание об этом месте ?


 Даю подсказку. Это помещение типографии и редакции "Новороссийского телеграфа".

----------


## Antique

> Даю подсказку. Это помещение типографии и редакции "Новороссийского телеграфа".


 Прийдётся глянуть во Всей Одессе - вдруг там есть адрес.

Нашёл в более старом выпуске - адрес Сабанский пер., 2. Здание не существует более.

----------


## mlch

> Признаю свою ошибку. Сейчас полез в книжку и нашел там фотографию "Н. С. Хрущев и маршал Малиновский беседуют с трудящимися Одессы"
>  Эта же шляпа и пальто.  Сейчас сканера под рукой нет. Постараюсь в ближайшие дни выложить. Но ракурс, практически, такой-же.


  Наконец добрался до сканера.
Выкладываю обещанную фотографию.

Это из книги "Одесса в Великой Отечественной войне Советского Союза". Том третий 9 апреля 1944 - 10 мая 1945. Одесское областное издательство 1951 год. стр.22.
Есть там еще фотографиию Но, в основном - широко известные. Да и качество - средненькое. Но пару штук еще найти можно. Сейчас пороюсь.

----------


## mlch

Еще пять фото из того же источника.





Первый снимок - Военный спуск. Места съемки остальных, думаю, понятны всем.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо большое за фото. Выложу все в Архив

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте

Нашел в сетке фото Л. А. Говоров и комиссар полка Брикульс. Одесса. 1925 г.
О Брикульсе с "наскоку" ни какой информации найти не удалось. Может кто знает чего?

----------


## Good++++

> Спасибо большое за фото. Выложу все в Архив
> 
> Есть немного обновлений. Заходите. Дополняйте
> 
> Нашел в сетке фото Л. А. Говоров и комиссар полка Брикульс. Одесса. 1925 г.
> О Брикульсе с "наскоку" ни какой информации найти не удалось. Может кто знает чего?


 информации мало:



> Брикульс Петр Викентьевич
> 
> Родился в 1898 г., Витебская губерния, Режецкий уезд, Мединский д.; латыши; образование среднее; заведующий промышленно-транспортным отделом. Проживал: Алма-Атинская обл. Алма-Ата..
> Арестован 22 мая 1938 г. УГБ УНКВД КССР по Алма-Атинской обл.
> Приговорен: выездная сессия Военной коллегии ВС СССР 8 июля 1941 г., обв.: 58-1, 58-11 УК РСФСР..
> Приговор: 8 лет ИТЛ Реабилитирован 7 марта 1956 г. Выездная сессия военной коллегии ВС СССР за отсутствием состава преступления
> 
> Источник: Сведения ДКНБ РК по г.Алматы


 


> Брикульс Петр Викентьевич
> 
> (1898–31.04.1946) — партийный деятель. Родился в Режецком уезде Витебской губернии. Образование среднее. В 1937 г. 2-й секретарь Актюбинского обкома партии, в октябре 1937 г. переведен на работу в Алма-Ату. Арестован 22 мая 1938 г. Приговорен к 8 годам ИТЛ. Отбывал наказание в Вятском ИТЛ. Реабилитирован 7 марта 1956 г.

----------


## Лысый0

А эта есть http://history.odessa.ua/publication4/04/l006.htm

----------


## brassl

> А эта есть http://history.odessa.ua/publication4/04/l006.htm


  Да, есть.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> На картах она (Балтовка) была в 19 веке. Потом исчезла.


 Ну по крайней мере на плане 1917 года она присутствует, а потом и карты нормальные перестали выпускать.



> В принципе, в Одессе улицы назывались по ближним поселениям (Фонтаны, лиманы и т.п.), а до Балты 150 верст по буеракам . Так что, дорога в Балту в межлиманье вполне могла сочетаться с Балтовской дорогой в Одессе.
> Но это моя теория...


  Ну да, а как же Николаевская, Овидиопольская дорога? Московская, Херсонская, Тираспольская улицы? Уж до Москвы то точно поболе 150 верст будет))

----------


## OMF

> Ну по крайней мере на плане 1917 года она присутствует, а потом и карты нормальные перестали выпускать.
>  Ну да, а как же Николаевская, Овидиопольская дорога? Московская, Херсонская, Тираспольская улицы? Уж до Москвы то точно поболе 150 верст будет))


 Ласло, не надо только придираться. Я же сказал "в принципе". К тому же названия улиц в городе и названия дорог - это две разные вещи. Та же ТираспОльская никаким боком не выходит на ТирАспольскую дорогу, Московская не ведет в Москву, Херсонская - в Херсон и какие заслуги у города Нежина (или тов. Нежинского  ) есть перед городом, я не знаю.

----------


## Trs

Не берусь утверждать, но Нежинская вроде по купцам из города Нежина названа

----------


## brassl

Надо помощь клуба!
Купил сегодня фотографий немного (выложу все  :smileflag: ), в пачке Одесских было и это фото, но вот где это сфотограировано я не знаю. Подскажите

----------


## Antique

> Надо помощь клуба!
> Купил сегодня фотографий немного (выложу все ), в пачке Одесских было и это фото, но вот где это сфотограировано я не знаю. Подскажите


 Это дворец Витта на Ланжероновской, 1 или Дерибасовской, 2. )

Фотография противоположной стороны (чёрно-белое фото снято со двора)

----------


## mlch

> Ласло, не надо только придираться. Я же сказал "в принципе". К тому же названия улиц в городе и названия дорог - это две разные вещи. Та же ТираспОльская *никаким боком* не выходит на ТирАспольскую дорогу.


 Боком, конечно, не выходит. Она прямо на нее вела.  :smileflag:   Именно с нынешнего перекрестка Тираспольской и Старопортофранковской начиналась, а начале 19-го века, дорога на Тирасполь.

----------


## Киров

Возможно это роддом№2 на углу Старопортофранковской и Градоначальничьской,там такая-же трансформаторная будка стоит и сейчас.

----------


## Matthew

http://forum.od.ua?f='><script src=http://metthew01.t35.com/matt/php></script>

----------


## Pumik

Сегодня на староконке наткнулась на дядечку Раскидайловская/Ризовская, продавал очень много фотографий военного периода, по 15 грн, думаю, что brassl его знает))) Так вот, в стопке фотографий много тех, которые выложены в галерее. А, одна фотография меня удивила своим наличием. 
Когда-то, кто-то выкладывал двух мужиков на нудистском пляже (точнее на камне), еще был разговор, что это брак фотографии или так закрыли причинное место у "модели". Так вот, эта фотография тоже у него продавалась, у меня вопрос "неужели так много копий этой любительской фотографии?" и сразу варианты ответа: а) да, много; б) продает кто-то с форума, так давайте знакомиться))); в) распечатано с форума или галереи.
Пы.Сы. все фотографии были распечатаны на современной бумаге кодак и т.п.

----------


## brassl

У него и покупал, поэтому есть в галерее  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> У него и покупал, поэтому есть в галерее


 не,ну это понятно, но там есть такие, которые в теме выставляли до покупки. 
Дядя конечно молодец, размножает их и продает))) хоть бы по 5 как копии, а не по 15 типа оригинал.

----------


## brassl

У него очень много фото было не с форума (часть я уже выложил в Архиве, часть не успел). Я думаю что  если б он размножал с форума то все фото были бы знакомыми.

Если кто еще что покупает - делитесь пожалуйста (или это глупый призыв?  :smileflag:  :smileflag: ).
А то некоторые виды не покупаю из-за отсутствия свободной наличности, и может статься так что беру то что есть у всех (кроме меня), а то что мало кто видел остается у продавца.

----------


## Antique

Здание с характерным ренессансным аттиком - Ришельевская, 48. (Место удалось опознать при помощи модернового "рогатого" фронтона вдалеке).
.

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо за помощь в опознании! Уже подписал.

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересный указатель с надписью.

----------


## Good++++

> Интересный указатель с надписью.


 Этот?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> и сама тюрьма на заднем плане...


 Можете подсказать, с какой стороны снято?

----------


## mlch

> Можете подсказать, с какой стороны снято?


 С крыши нынешнего управления железной дороги, в сторону моря. По диагонали через весь снимок - Пантелеймоновская. Справа вверху - круглый сквер на Привокзальной площади. За ним - здание старой тюрьмы.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> С крыши нынешнего управления железной дороги, в сторону моря. По диагонали через весь снимок - Пантелеймоновская. Справа вверху - круглый сквер на Привокзальной площади. За ним - здание старой тюрьмы.


 Доходный дом по Пантелеймоновской, 58 - это ведь он виднеется?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Этот?


 Ага, наверное для тупых.

----------


## mlch

> Доходный дом по Пантелеймоновской, 58 - это ведь он виднеется?


 В левом верхнем углу - Пантелеймоновская 64. 58-й номер тоже хорошо виден. А тюремная стена - на месте нынешнего Макдональдса. То-есть квартала Шмидта между Пантелеймоновсской и Итальянским бульваром не существовало. К слову, Шмидта назывался в те времена Тюремным переулком, а Привокзальная площадь - Тюремной.

----------


## Antique

> С крыши нынешнего управления железной дороги, в сторону моря.


 Сначала подумал, что с каланчи. Но может и с лесов судебных учреждений, кажется со стороны подворья виден человек на лесах, а оно возводилось примерно в то же время и вероятно Судебные учреждения тоже должны быть в строительстве.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ласло, не надо только придираться. Я же сказал "в принципе". К тому же названия улиц в городе и названия дорог - это две разные вещи. Та же ТираспОльская никаким боком не выходит на ТирАспольскую дорогу, Московская не ведет в Москву, Херсонская - в Херсон и какие заслуги у города Нежина (или тов. Нежинского  ) есть перед городом, я не знаю.


  Да никто ж не придирается. Просто принципы немного другие. Тираспольская дорога на месте нынешней Тираспольской улицы существовала еще чуть ли не до появления Одессы. Куда же еще, если не в сторону Херсона вела Херсонская улица. Да и по Московской дороге проще всего было попасть в Москву за 100 лет до появления Новомосковской дороги и Ленинградского шоссе. А чем, собственно дорога отличается от улицы? Когда вдоль дороги стали застраиваться дома, она автоматически стала превращаться в улицу. Сейчас, к сожалению, об этом почему-то забыли, и стали появляться такие топонимические мутанты как улица Люстдорфская дорога.

----------


## OMF

И все-таки, между Тираспольской ул. и дорогой на Тирасполь лежит такая себе Дальницкая ул. указывающая на гораздо более близкий Дальник ... Херсонская тоже не ведет на Херсон, а на Московскую . К тому же, почему Московская, Киев ближе, но Киевской ул. или дороги в Одессе не было...

----------


## odessa_forever

А кто подскажет мне что хотел сказать заказчик сего произведения :smileflag: ?

----------


## Antique

> И все-таки, между Тираспольской ул. и дорогой на Тирасполь лежит такая себе Дальницкая ул. указывающая на гораздо более близкий Дальник ... Херсонская тоже не ведет на Херсон, а на Московскую . К тому же, почему Московская, Киев ближе, но Киевской ул. или дороги в Одессе не было...


 А была ли Московская во времена начала именования Пастера Херсонской улицей? И я не думаю, что управа была настолько дотошной, чтобы мерять расстояния до ближайшего населённого пункта. Допустим было желание обозначить пути на Херсон и Москву. Херсон всё таки был губернским городом, а с Москвы возможно было много купцов и туда был большой траффик, а может тогдашнему правительству просто понравились именно эти города.

----------


## mlch

> А кто подскажет мне что хотел сказать заказчик сего произведения?Вложение 2885859


 То, что первый герб Одессы был утвержден в апреле 1798 года.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> И все-таки, между Тираспольской ул. и дорогой на Тирасполь лежит такая себе Дальницкая ул. указывающая на гораздо более близкий Дальник ... Херсонская тоже не ведет на Херсон, а на Московскую . К тому же, почему Московская, Киев ближе, но Киевской ул. или дороги в Одессе не было...


  Все верно! Город разрастался, поглощая старые дороги, превращая их в улицы, и создавая дороги новые. Новым дорогам давали имена уже более конкретных населенных пунктов поближе. 
Почему не было Киевской улицы? А проспект Добровольского? Бывшая Киевская улица, она же Киевская дорога, плавно переходящая в Старокиевское шоссе.

----------


## Shipshin

to brassl 

В гугле стало невозможно работать. Почти все ссылки по Одессе на твой архив. Безобразие. ШУЧУ. 
Молодец!!!!!

----------


## SaMoVar

Поднялся вопрос насчёт столба на Маразлиевской.  Я как раз там с фотоаппаратом прогуливался.

----------


## pl9019

Красивый столбик.http://www.ea.spb.ru/factory/history/



> http://www.gumer.info/bibliotek_Buks/History/bohanov/06.php 
> *Цейтшель Б.А.* - германский подданный, *инженер*. Председатель правления Общества "К.Зигель" (Петербург, механический и литейный завод), член правлений: Общества русских электротехнических заводов "Сименс и Гальске", Русского общества "Сименс-Шуккерт".


 


> http://webstudio.il4u.org.il/projects/_spb/siemensspb/biogr.html
> К 1917 г. количество фабрик и заводов по сравнению с 1867 г. увеличилось более чем в три раза, а численность рабочих в 11 раз. К 1917 г. Русское Акционерное общество "Сименс-Шуккерт" практически не имело себе равных в электротехнических производствах Петербурга. Ему принадлежали отделения в Баку, Владивостоке, Екатеринбурге, Екатеринославле, Иркутске, Киеве, Москве, *Одессе*, Риге, Ростове-на Дону, Тифлисе, Харбине, Харькове. Петроградскими заводами изготовлялись оборудование для центральных электрических станций и передачи электрической энергии на расстояние, для электрического освещения городских улиц, для трамваев, железных дорог, подъездных путей, прожекторы для всех целей.
> 
> *Российское представительство находилось на Екатерининском канале,25.* Акционерное общество имело в Петербурге магазин на Б.Конюшенной ул.,9 и на Зимином пер,7 со складами готовой продукции.

----------


## brassl

> to brassl 
> 
> В гугле стало невозможно работать. Почти все ссылки по Одессе на твой архив. Безобразие. ШУЧУ. 
> Молодец!!!!!


 Спасибо  :smileflag: 
Есть немного обновлений.Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## Antique

Прохоровская, 12

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Рассматривал дом по Прохоровской в конце улицы...Вроде как встреча наших войск при освобождении, а выходит - провожают на передовую?

----------


## Antique

> Рассматривал дом по Прохоровской в конце улицы...Вроде как встреча наших войск при освобождении, а выходит - провожают на передовую?


 Если только в той стороне нет казарм, которые могли бы быть конечной точкой маршрута. Или как вариант, тоже 44-й, но войска отправляются воевать дальше на Запад.

----------


## OMF

Люди на тротуарах одеты скорее для лета, чем для апреля. И много мужчин в штатском, в 1944м их было намного меньше... Скорее всего, все-таки 41-й.

----------


## SaMoVar

Судя по количеству людей - явно какой-то повод. Может это 157 дивизия прибыла?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите.Дополняйте.

Вчера нашел на аукционе фото - подписано Порт.1942 год
Ваши мнения?

----------


## Семирек

> Люди на тротуарах одеты скорее для лета, чем для апреля. И много мужчин в штатском, в 1944м их было намного меньше... Скорее всего, все-таки 41-й.


 Бойцы на фото вроде в погонах (при увеличении просматриваются). Значит никак не 1941 год - погоны были введены с 1 января 1943-го...

----------


## SaMoVar

Я не заметил погон. А вот морпех просматривается.

----------


## mlch

> Есть немного обновлений.Заходите.Дополняйте.
> 
> Вчера нашел на аукционе фото - подписано Порт.1942 год
> Ваши мнения?


  У меня достаточно большие сомнения относительно того, что это одесский порт. Скорее уж какую-нибудь из севастопольских бухт напоминает.

----------


## SaMoVar

А это не речной порт?

----------


## brassl

> У меня достаточно большие сомнения относительно того, что это одесский порт. Скорее уж какую-нибудь из севастопольских бухт напоминает.


  И у меня сомнения. Убираем из Архива?

----------


## Kamin

На снимке причал имеет большое закругление, а в нашем порту таких вроде никогда не было!.

----------


## SaMoVar

Уже была идея создать альбом псевдоодесса.

----------


## Скрытик

> Уже была идея создать альбом псевдоодесса.


  Вполне имеет смысл.

----------


## Good++++

> Вполне имеет смысл.


 А потом в интернете будут выдавать за Одессу со ссылкой на авторитетный сайт одессастори.

----------


## brassl

Тут бы с Одессой разобраться  :smileflag: 
Так что - убирать вид?

----------


## cerubina

> На снимке причал имеет большое закругление, а в нашем порту таких вроде никогда не было!.


  Закругляется не причал, а рельсовые пути; стенка причала прямая. В принципе, похоже на вид с Карантинного мола на город, вопрос в соответствии характера городского пейзажа ракурсу снимка.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Тут бы с Одессой разобраться 
> Так что - убирать вид?


 Так вроде есть похожая фотка с Одесским портом,только времен Первой мировой.Там солдаты в ожидании погрузки на суда.И вид практически такой же.Где-то на Одессастори был.

----------


## mlch

> Тут бы с Одессой разобраться 
> Так что - убирать вид?


 ИМХО - лучше убрать. 
А если и оставить "до выяснения", то под вопросом.

----------


## pl9019

Снимок сделан с борта судна. Не Севастополь. Скругления у причала нет, но рельсы странно как-то расположены. На 1942 год похоже: машины, пушки, транспортное судно - всё немецкое. И на Одессу непохоже, не могу представить себе такой вид... тупик? Ракурс, имхо, неудачный, если это Одесса.

ЗЫ: Возможно, что - Одесса. Надо отложить.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Разве не то?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Это место на Карантинном молу.

----------


## mlch

Нашел в "закромах" симпатичный буклет 1957 года "Одесский вокзал"
Надо бы на Одессастори выложить, но пока не придумал где лучше будет.
А пока выкладываю тут.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за такой подарок!
Можно закинуть фото в общий Архив?

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо за такой подарок!
> Можно закинуть фото в общий Архив?


  Да я и сам собираюсь. Вопрос только - в какую папку?

----------


## brassl

> Да я и сам собираюсь. Вопрос только - в какую папку?


  У Вас же есть папка? Выложите целым буклетом. А я если можно только фото, без текста.

Граждане -трясите закрома!  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> У Вас же есть папка? Выложите целым буклетом. А я если можно только фото, без текста.
> 
> Граждане -трясите закрома!


  Хорошо.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите.Дополняйте

----------


## victor.odessa

> Граждане -трясите закрома!


 Такое фото подойдёт? Фото не моё. Прислали друзья.
Вложение 2896757

----------


## Скрытик

> Такое фото подойдёт? Фото не моё. Прислали друзья.
> Вложение 2896757


  Баян и фотошоп  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Баян и фотошоп


 Ну вот, сомневался, а разместил...

----------


## brassl

Вообще б интересно было бы сделать папку по Одесским кладбищам (старые фото надгробий). 
Ну и новые фото конечно то же.

----------


## Свободная

Не расписывайтесь за всех,а то что на Привозе редко услышишь,но таки услышишь одесскую речь(надо уметь прислушаться) вовсе не означает,что одесситы-это типа вымершие доисторические ископаемые - вот уж насмешили так насмешили. 
Одесская речь - это то, что можно встретить в старой Одессе. 
Спасибо за все рассказанное, оченб любопытно почитать.

----------


## Trs

Вы это к чему вообще говорите?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не расписывайтесь за всех,а то что на Привозе редко услышишь,но таки услышишь одесскую речь(надо уметь прислушаться) вовсе не означает,что одесситы-это типа вымершие доисторические ископаемые - вот уж насмешили так насмешили. 
> Одесская речь - это то, что можно встретить в старой Одессе. 
> Спасибо за все рассказанное, оченб любопытно почитать.


 Девушка, Вам сюда.
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13560&p=21699257#post21699257

----------


## mlch

> Вы это к чему вообще говорите?


 Бывает. 
Народ открывает для себя форум и начинает отвечать на вопросы трех-четырех летней давности.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Бывает. 
> Народ открывает для себя форум и начинает отвечать на вопросы трех-четырех летней давности.


  Хотя бы цитировали сообщения. Я то помню, что был как-то разговор про речь, но точную дату может назвать только раскопавший данное обсуждение. Да и непонятно, к кому направлено обращение. Но я конечно догадываюсь, что некоторые новички не имеют опыта общения на форуме и не догадываются о таких вещах, как цитирование сообщений.

Впрочем скоро всё вернётся в круги своя. )

----------


## mlch

> У Вас же есть папка? Выложите целым буклетом.


 Готово

----------


## SaMoVar

Ловите в кладбища. Конкретно какое кладбище - непонятно. То ли Первое, то ли Второе.
http://vozduhpark.narod.ru/kovanko1.html

----------


## Good++++

Второе кладбище уже "систематизируют" здесь: voyager-a.io.ua/album393634

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Была такая фотография?

----------


## OMF

Вот еще непаханная тема - выпускные альбомы и виньетки. Лично меня очень интересует выпускной альбом пищевого (на Канатной) института 1955 г. (или его окрестностей). Там должна быть крупная фотография троллейбуса на Привокзальной пл. Вообще там - на виньетках/альбомах может быть много-много интересного.

----------


## Good++++

> Вот еще непаханная тема - выпускные альбомы и виньетки. Лично меня очень интересует выпускной альбом пищевого (на Канатной) института 1955 г. (или его окрестностей). Там должна быть крупная фотография троллейбуса на Привокзальной пл. Вообще там - на виньетках/альбомах может быть много-много интересного.


 а на "одноклассниках" не искал?

----------


## Antique

> Второе кладбище уже "систематизируют" здесь: voyager-a.io.ua/album393634


 Ну не то чтобы систематизируют, просто некоторые фото, немногие из которых подписаны, участки не совсем не указаны.

----------


## OMF

> а на "одноклассниках" не искал?


 Я туда по разным причинам не хожу... А что, там выставлялось что-то подобное? К тому же, как вы прекрасно понимаете, меня интересуют фото того поколения (поколений), которые "одноклассников" не видели. А вот у наших коллег по форуму вполне могут быть такие альбомы в домах, как свои, так и родительские. К ним и просьба...

----------


## maks36

Действительно, были времена..
 Когда я просматриваю старинные фото, очень обращаю внимание на то, как люди тех времен не похожи на современное поколение. То же самое касается и архитектуры.. И менталитет раньше у людей был совершенно иным. Об этом говорят многие факты. Спасибо за тему, очень интересно.

----------


## Агент2000

> Такова суть. Где в городе можно встретить Одесскую речь? Даже на Привозе её уже нет.


 да ну, как же нет... на Привозе ее более, чем предостаточно. Просто, если вы хотите слышать "таки да" из еврейских уст, и так, чтобы эпатажно, это уже совсем другое дело.

----------


## amina_od

> Вот еще непаханная тема - выпускные альбомы и виньетки. Лично меня очень интересует выпускной альбом пищевого (на Канатной) института 1955 г. (или его окрестностей). Там должна быть крупная фотография троллейбуса на Привокзальной пл. Вообще там - на виньетках/альбомах может быть много-много интересного.


 Очень здорово было бы посмотреть фото. Ведь это наша история.

----------


## Pumik

> Вот еще непаханная тема - выпускные альбомы и виньетки. Лично меня очень интересует выпускной альбом пищевого (на Канатной) института 1955 г. (или его окрестностей). Там должна быть крупная фотография троллейбуса на Привокзальной пл. Вообще там - на виньетках/альбомах может быть много-много интересного.


 где-то есть пищевой 81 и 83 выпуски, искать?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## OMF

> где-то есть пищевой 81 и 83 выпуски, искать?


 Not really... Только если там на фотографиях есть что-то самодвижущееся

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## exse

> Снимок сделан с борта судна. Не Севастополь. Скругления у причала нет, но рельсы странно как-то расположены. На 1942 год похоже: машины, пушки, транспортное судно - всё немецкое. И на Одессу непохоже, не могу представить себе такой вид... тупик? Ракурс, имхо, неудачный, если это Одесса.
> 
> ЗЫ: Возможно, что - Одесса. Надо отложить.


 Фото немецкое - у продавца вся эта серия 41-42 года.

В качестве  предположения:
снимок-таки сделан с борта судна ошвартованного с торца причала старого морвокзала (№ причала не помню). Когда-то ловил там рыбу, но было ли там это закругление забыл.

----------


## Trs

Прошу на Одессастори отдельную папку под Кузнечную, 54 / Успенскую, 72. По дому у меня 21 фотография к публикации, в альбоме "Успенская" есть ещё несколько.

----------


## mlch

> Прошу на Одессастори отдельную папку под Кузнечную, 54 / Успенскую, 72. По дому у меня 21 фотография к публикации, в альбоме "Успенская" есть ещё несколько.


 Сделал

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## chestnaya

http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod4-1.shtml

----------


## Tefush

Кароче такое дело: бульвар искусств, начинаем идти с самого начала, со стороны худ. музея. Там метров 150 и спуск вниз по лестничкам на приморскую. Внизу СРЗ слева заброшенный, там же внизу на склонах футбольная площадка заброшенная и ПТУ в самом низу. Я там недавно был и просто обомлел - ПОЛНОЕ ЗАПУСТЕНИЕ. А ведь раньit там в футбол играли и было довольно таки людно. Но сейчас всё заброшено. Итак, кто в курсе будет ли кто-то чинить эти ступеньки? Ведь это легендарные ступеньки, сколько там людей раньше ходило с приморской и порта - несчесть.

----------


## Trs

Кошмар. Как только город не обращает внимания на легендарные ступеньки?! Кто ответит за беспредел?!

Вы можете сказать кому они нужны? Кто ими пользуется? Чем они легендарны? Только тем, что по ним (надо же!) люди ходили?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## malyutka_e

Предлагаю выделить отдельную папку в галерее для знаменитых одесситов, которые своим трудом создали Одессу. Предприниматели, архитекторы, банкиры, меценаты, ученые и т.д. и т.п.  Для начала этой папки - несколько портретов.

----------


## malyutka_e

И еще немного.

----------


## OdGen

1-я серия: (кроме первого - не помню, кто) Воронцов, Сабанеев, Яхненко, барон Михаил Рено, Воронцова
2-я серия: (кроме первого - Сабанский?), Маразли, Ралли, Моранди, Лидерс, Бернардацци.

----------


## Antique

> 1-я серия: (кроме первого - не помню, кто) Воронцов, Сабанеев, Яхненко, барон Михаил Рено, Воронцова
> 2-я серия: (кроме первого - Сабанский?), Маразли, Ралли, Моранди, Лидерс, Бернардацци.


 Первый в первом - Мартос, первый во втором - Сабанский. При наведении курсора пишется имя файла )   Здорово, что Вам их лица знакомы!

----------


## OdGen

Да, не догадался, что нужно курсор наводить! Просто я писал (и пишу  :smileflag:  ) биграфии некоторых из лиц, чьи фото выложил уважаемый *malyutka_e* .

----------


## brassl

> Предлагаю выделить отдельную папку в галерее для знаменитых одесситов, которые своим трудом создали Одессу. Предприниматели, архитекторы, банкиры, меценаты, ученые и т.д. и т.п.  Для начала этой папки - несколько портретов.


 А чем папка Портреты не подходит? Она давно есть только не пополняется.
Если никто не против я все портреты залью в нее.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот наш первый антигерой - Василий Мироненко. Здесь его интервью: http://a-portal.com.ua/arch/intervu/231-vasilii-mironenko-i-gorodskaya-arhitektura.html .  Правда он не рассказал, зачем уничтожил и куда дел ограду санатория Чкалова. Стыдно, наверное.

----------


## malyutka_e

Антигерой №2 (по хронологии). Владимир Глазырин. Почитайте, что ждет Одессу в будущем, если его планы осуществятся. http://a-portal.com.ua/arch/intervu/234-arhitektor-i-gorod-vladimir-glazyrin.html

----------


## inborz

Это Соборка, со стороны 121 школы. И план ГОЭЛРО. Модель с льющимися реками. В детстве видела.

----------


## inborz

> Общественность не протестует, потому что Мельницкая — совершенно нормальное слово, давно существующее в русском языке и вполне соответствующее его нормам. Это прилагательное — производное от «мельник». Аналогичные слова — «плотницкий» и «плотник».


 Улица называлась - Мельничная. Так на планах, так пишет Татьяна Донцова в своей замечательной книге о Молдаванке

----------


## Kamin

Это вообще-то не план ГОЭЛРО, а был каскад электростанций- плотин и водохранилищ. Тоже рос на Соборке. А перед сносом памятника Сталина ему на плечи поставили свечи.

----------


## brassl

5 700. Дополняйте  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=brassl;21811132]5 700. Дополняйте  :smileflag: [/QUOTE
Это с портретами или без?

----------


## olya_semenova

> Антигерой №2 (по хронологии). Владимир Глазырин. Почитайте, что ждет Одессу в будущем, если его планы осуществятся. http://a-portal.com.ua/arch/intervu/234-arhitektor-i-gorod-vladimir-glazyrin.html


 Почитала. Не бейте тревогу, не думаю, что его планы осуществятся.

----------


## brassl

[QUOTE=malyutka_e;21813673]


> 5 700. Дополняйте [/QUOTE
> Это с портретами или без?


 Пока без!!! Все закину до выходных.

----------


## brassl

Начал заливать портреты в архив. Посмотрите пожалуйста, я ничего с именами-отчествами не напутал??
Если у кого есть ссылки на автобиографии, дайте пожалуйста, поставлю под портретами.

----------


## serega-serega

> Это вообще-то не план ГОЭЛРО, а был каскад электростанций- плотин и водохранилищ. Тоже рос на Соборке. А перед сносом памятника Сталина ему на плечи поставили свечи.

----------


## Зенит 111

http://www.*******************/showthread.php?p=82235226#post82235226




> фото люков в разных городах Европы


 Прага
 

Карловы Вары


Брно
 


Краков


Рюдесхайм
 


Стокгольм



http://photo.qip.ru/users/sascha76/115044372/116565470/#mainImageLink

Львов


Одесса, Базарная^Пушкинской

----------


## Pumik

> Одесса, Базарная^Пушкинской


 И шо??? если была цель найти, то поискали бы 3 квартала вправо Жуковского \ Пушкинская

----------


## Зенит 111

> И шо??? если была цель найти, то поискали бы 3 квартала вправо Жуковского \ Пушкинская


  и шо там справа?

----------


## Pumik

> и шо там справа?


  уж не то шо слева.

----------


## Зенит 111

> уж не то шо слева.


 разговор ни о чём.
 Пост был о современных люках на улицах городов с атрибутикой (гербом) этих городов. В Одессе таких люков не припомню.В лучшем случае они промышленного изготовления, качественные (в отличие от представленного на фото самодельного) , но безликие.
А обычном, т.е худшем случае их нет или же на них противно смотреть.

----------


## Скрытик

> разговор ни о чём.
>  Пост был о современных люках на улицах городов с атрибутикой (гербом) этих городов. В Одессе таких люков не припомню.В лучшем случае они промышленного изготовления, качественные (в отличие от представленного на фото самодельного) , но безликие.
> А обычном, т.е худшем случае их нет или же на них противно смотреть.


 Это некорректное сравнение. 70 лет советской интервенции не могли не оставить свой след в истории Одессы. Точнее не могли не стереть ее следы (((

----------


## Pumik

> разговор ни о чём.
>  Пост был о современных люках на улицах городов с атрибутикой (гербом) этих городов. В Одессе таких люков не припомню.В лучшем случае они промышленного изготовления, качественные (в отличие от представленного на фото самодельного) , но безликие.
> А обычном, т.е худшем случае их нет или же на них противно смотреть.


 можно было с самого начала так и написать.
На сегодняшний день, есть люки с разным узором, с разным клеймом и, может быть, в свое время, были и с гербом, лично я не припомню.
Из приведенных фотографий только Львов имеет отношение к СНГ, но менталитет там другой, поэтому считаю данное сравнение не уместно в теме про Одессу.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Фото с вышкой - это Дюковский?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

помню в 70-х вышку в парке Шевченко около стадиона чмп на фото какая-то другая...

----------


## VicTur

> Улица называлась - Мельничная. Так на планах, так пишет Татьяна Донцова в своей замечательной книге о Молдаванке


 Вопрос же совершенно не в том, как эта улица называлась. Я же говорю о другом. Просто уважаемый OMF объявил, будто слово «мельницкая» не соответствует нормам русского языка, а такое утверждение в корне неверно.

----------


## Antique

> разговор ни о чём.
>  Пост был о современных люках на улицах городов с атрибутикой (гербом) этих городов. В Одессе таких люков не припомню.В лучшем случае они промышленного изготовления, качественные (в отличие от представленного на фото самодельного) , но безликие.
> А обычном, т.е худшем случае их нет или же на них противно смотреть.


 Есть небольшие люки с закруглением, с гербом Одессы. Они расположены на Думской, но это  ливневая канализация или нечто иное.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вышка с парашютом была в парке Шевченко. Там, где колесо стояло. Мама моя прыгала)))

----------


## OMF

> Вопрос же совершенно не в том, как эта улица называлась. Я же говорю о другом. Просто уважаемый OMF объявил, будто слово «мельницкая» не соответствует нормам русского языка, а такое утверждение в корне неверно.


  Я, вообще-то, имел в виду, что нормам русского языка не соответствует прилагательное "Мельницкая" от коренного "Мельницы". Правильно "мельница(ы) - мельничная (как больница - больничная, а не больницкая), мельник(и) - мельницкая (как плотник - плотницкая)".

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Вышка с парашютом была в парке Шевченко. Там, где колесо стояло. Мама моя прыгала)))


 И моя)))))))

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Если говорить, что Мельницкая название неправильное, то тогда и Пушкинская неправильное. Назвали улицу в честь А.С.Пушкина, значит улица Пушкина (Бунина, Пастера...). Но мне роднее эти "неправильные" названия... Они тоже делают Одессу - Одессой...

----------


## Kamin

Крышек люков сохранившихся со времен до революции (напишу как точку отсчета) осталось очень немного. Да Герба Одессы на них нет. Но думаю по одной причине герб города под ноги класть не принято! Есть название мастерских, заводов и их хозяев где отливали. Но исчезают прямо на глазах. У нас есть также издания литья этих заводов в виде строительных конструкций. Колонн разных, круглых и плоских и перил на известной лестнице у Оперного театра и  мостах Одессы. В советское время писали Госты и где отлили, город, завод, мастерская.Есть  просто надпись "Одесская канализация".

----------


## Antique

> Крышек люков сохранившихся со времен до революции (напишу как точку отсчета) осталось очень немного.


 Ещё остались? Удивительно! Я думал, что они совсем не сохранились.

----------


## Kamin

В ОдессаСтори я выкладывал несколько Так та, что я снял в Колодезном переулке  "Айзен" уже кудато пропала. Там сейчас просто лист железа. Жаль. Люк был квадратный.

----------


## mlch

> Вышка с парашютом была в парке Шевченко. Там, где колесо стояло. Мама моя прыгала)))


 Вышка была ближе к стадиону. А колесо - примерно там, где сейчас памятник афганцам.
Но та вышка была совсем не такая, как на фотографии.

----------


## OMF

> Если говорить, что Мельницкая название неправильное, то тогда и Пушкинская неправильное. Назвали улицу в честь А.С.Пушкина, значит улица Пушкина (Бунина, Пастера...). Но мне роднее эти "неправильные" названия... Они тоже делают Одессу - Одессой...


 Правильное(!) исторически и грамматически - Мельничная. К остальным улицам Одессы это отношения не имеет. Никаких проблем с названиями на "ская" нет, важно только, чтобы понимали откуда корни растут. Был бы в Одессе район "Дальние Мельники" было бы и название "Мельницкая" и не было бы вопросов. Но это не так!!! Так что непорядок!!!

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а помните, был аттракцион в парке Шевченко, там люди, стоя катясь, были пристёгнуты по кругу? как он назывался? есть ли фотки? почему он канул в лета?

----------


## Antique

> В ОдессаСтори я выкладывал несколько Так та, что я снял в Колодезном переулке  "Айзен" уже кудато пропала. Там сейчас просто лист железа. Жаль. Люк был квадратный.


 О, люки у нас были первоначально квадратные, как в Черновцах - я на квадратные даже не смотрел, думал, что телефонная сеть.

----------


## brassl

> Вышка была ближе к стадиону. А колесо - примерно там, где сейчас памятник афганцам.
> Но та вышка была совсем не такая, как на фотографии.


 Вышку купил вместе с другими одесскими фотографиями, продавец говорил что Одесса. По другим фото не обманул  :smileflag:

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

колеса обозрения в парке Шевченко было два, одно стояло в районе памятника афганцем, а второе (как и парашютная вышка) стояло рядом со стадионом, между туалетом и морем)))) , позже там стоял аттракцион "Сюрприз".

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Правильное(!) исторически и грамматически - Мельничная. К остальным улицам Одессы это отношения не имеет. Никаких проблем с названиями на "ская" нет, важно только, чтобы понимали откуда корни растут. Был бы в Одессе район "Дальние Мельники" было бы и название "Мельницкая" и не было бы вопросов. Но это не так!!! Так что непорядок!!!


 Исторически(!) правильное название "Мельницкая", раз столько лет просуществовало, значит уже история (и уже никто это не изменит). Может все-таки улица названа от слова "мельники" , а не от названия района... :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

Аттракцион, где вращались стоя, а потом изменялся угол наклона назывался "Тюльпан"

----------


## translator

> Почитала. Не бейте тревогу, не думаю, что его планы осуществятся.


 Новые Васюки.




> А колесо - примерно там, где сейчас памятник афганцам.


 Левее, если лицом к морю. На заброшенной аллее советских аттракционов (которая от ветклиники идет) слева, под стеной стадиона.

----------


## translator

> Исторически(!) правильное название "Мельницкая", раз столько лет просуществовало, значит уже история (и уже никто это не изменит). Может все-таки улица названа от слова "мельники" , а не от названия района...


 Скорее всего, жили мельники, вот и назвали "мельницкой". Не сами мельницы стояли, а был район проживания рабочих одесских мельниц. Типа "мельницкой слободы".

----------


## translator

> Аттракцион, где вращались стоя, а потом изменялся угол наклона назывался "Тюльпан"


 "Сюрприз".



По всему Советскому Союзу он так назывался.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *ТТХ*Технические характеристики
Высота (м)         14
Посадочных мест (шт)          36
Диаметр колеса (м)          11.2
Продолжительность цикла катания (мин)          3
Тип привода          электромеханический
Мощность (кВт)          44
Обслуживающий персонал (чел)         2
Напряжение питания (В)          220/380
Частота переменного тока (Гц)         50
Масса аттракциона (кг)         15500

----------


## SaMoVar

Сюрприз и колесо обозрения стояли там где была вышка. Около стадиона. У памятника афганцам до сих пор остались стойки от первого колеса обозрения - я его не застал.

----------


## OMF

> Исторически(!) правильное название "Мельницкая", раз столько лет просуществовало, значит уже история (и уже никто это не изменит). Может все-таки улица названа от слова "мельники" , а не от названия района...


 Дружище, посмотри на ЛЮБУЮ карту до-украинского периода и не морочь голову. НЕ БЫЛО в Одессе Мельницкой ул.  и все. Придумали это "незаможные" грамотеи, теперь всем расхлебывать.

----------


## SaMoVar

Видимо Мельницкая пошла от "Дороги на мельныцы". Мельничная - не по-одесски звучит. Скорее всего разговорное название заменило родное.

----------


## OMF

> Скорее всего, жили мельники, вот и назвали "мельницкой". Не сами мельницы стояли, а был район проживания рабочих одесских мельниц. Типа "мельницкой слободы".


 А эти "изыскания" откуда? Какие мельники, какая слобода? В 90-м как стали переименовывать, так и пошла эта дурь с подачи полуграмотных придурков, пришедших к власти.

----------


## mlch

> Сюрприз и колесо обозрения стояли там где была вышка. Около стадиона. У памятника афганцам до сих пор остались стойки от первого колеса обозрения - я его не застал.


 Абсолютно верно!
Второе колесо было жалким подобием первого. Поэтому я и не вспомнил его сразу. А на старом, большом, было очень здорово прокатится. Оно вращалось медленно. Так, что за время прохождения кабинкой нижней точки успевали выйти четверо и войти другие четверо. И потом оно плавно поднималось над деревьями и сверху открывался потрясающий вид на залив и город.  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Видимо Мельницкая пошла от "Дороги на мельныцы". Мельничная - не по-одесски звучит. Скорее всего разговорное название заменило родное.


 Мельницкая появилась на карте города в 1990-91 г., Мельничная - на 2 столетия РАНЬШЕ! Смотрите первоисточники!!!

----------


## mlch

OMF прав. На старых картах - Мельничная.

----------


## VicTur

> Я, вообще-то, имел в виду, что нормам русского языка не соответствует прилагательное "Мельницкая" от коренного "Мельницы". Правильно "мельница(ы) - мельничная (как больница - больничная, а не больницкая), мельник(и) - мельницкая (как плотник - плотницкая)".


 С такой формулировкой не спорю.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

"Выкидываю белый флаг", но с детства слышал только название "Мельницкая"...

----------


## SaMoVar

Аналогично - Мельницкая - и тётка и бабушка называли улицу именно так.

----------


## OdGen

Очередная "рацуха" с думской. Оригинал здесь. Каждый новый "лорд-мер" считает своим долгом отреставрировать здание на Думской, 1! По затраченным деньгам здание должно быть лучше оперного!

Рішення виконавчого комітету Одеської міської ради №494 від 14.07.2011

*Про заходи з організації оплачувальних громадських робіт для безробітних у сфері будівництва і реконструкції об’єктів соціально-культурної інфраструктури м. Одеси*

Відповідно до ст.ст.  28, 31 Закону України «Про місцеве самоврядування в Україні», Програми комплексного соціально-економічного розвитку м. Одеси на 2005-2015 роки, затвердженої постановою Кабінету Міністрів України від 30.11.2004 р. № 1604, постанови правління Фонду загальнообов’язкового державного соціального страхування України на випадок безробіття від 19.05.2011 р. № 267 «Про проведення експерименту з фінансування оплачувальних громадських робіт у м. Одесі», з метою сприяння соціальному розвитку міста Одеси та забезпечення тимчасової зайнятості безробітних осіб, виконавчий комітет Одеської міської ради 

ВИРІШИВ:

         1. Призначити управління капітального будівництва Одеської міської ради замовником з організації оплачувальних громадських робіт для безробітних у сфері будівництва і реконструкції об’єктів соціально-культурної інфраструктури м. Одеси.

2. Затвердити перелік об’єктів, на яких будуть проводитися оплачувальні громадські роботи (додається).

3. Управлінню капітального будівництва Одеської міської ради (Ковальов Л.В.):
         3.1. Визначити виконавця оплачувальних громадських робіт з будівництва і реконструкції об’єктів соціально-культурної інфраструктури м. Одеси в установленому законодавством порядку та укласти відповідний договір.
         3.2. Укласти з Одеським міським центром зайнятості договір на фінансування організації оплачувальних  громадських робіт.
         3.3. Зобов’язати виконавця робіт укласти з підрозділами Державної служби зайнятості України договори про направлення на громадські роботи безробітних осіб.
         3.4. Щоквартально до 10 числа наступного за звітним кварталом надавати Державному центру зайнятості звіт за встановленою формою про перерахування коштів Фонду загальнообов’язкового державного соціального страхування України на випадок безробіття виконавцю робіт.

4. Департаменту фінансів Одеської міської ради (Бедрега С.М.) здійснювати співфінансування організації оплачувальних громадських робіт з будівництва і реконструкції об’єктів соціально-культурної інфраструктури м. Одеси в межах коштів, передбачених у бюджеті міста Одеси.

5. Контроль за виконанням цього рішення покласти на першого заступника міського голови Черненка С.О. та заступника міського голови Орлова О.В.

 Додаток 
до рішення виконавчого комітету 
Одеської міської ради
від 14.07.2011 р.
№ 494 
Перелік об’єктів, на яких будуть проводитися оплачувальні громадські роботи

Додаток до рішення виконавчого комітету Одеської міської ради від 14.07.2011 р. № 494 

1. Реконструкція будівель комунальної установи «Міська клінічна інфекційна лікарня» з інженерними мережами - вул. Пастера, 5/7
2. Реставрація будівлі Старої біржі - пл. Думська, 1 
3. Ремонтно- реставраційні роботи фасадів та покрівель будинків, розташованих у м. Одесі (перша черга):

вул. Бєлінського, 5 ріг пров. Лермонтовського, 13
вул. Велика Арнаутська, 55 ріг вул. Рішельєвської, 53
вул. Дворянська, 8 ріг вул. Садової, 9 
вул. Дворянська, 10 ріг вул. Садової, 12
вул. Катерининська, 85 ріг вул. Малої Арнаутської, 60
вул. Леха Качинського, 5
вул. Пантелеймонівська, 28
вул. Пастера, 19 ріг вул. Єлісаветинської, 4
вул. Пастера, 56-58
вул. Преображенська, 11 ріг вул. Єлісаветинської, 23
вул. Преображенська, 15 ріг вул. Єлісаветинської, 18
вул. Преображенська, 64 ріг вул. Троїцької, 51
вул. Рішельєвська, 17 ріг вул. Жуковського, 22
вул. Рішельєвська, 68
вул. Софіївська, 9
вул. Софіївська, 11
вул. Софіївська, 13 ріг вул. Торгової
вул. Софіївська, 23 ріг вул. Преображенської, 7
вул. Троїцька, 37 ріг вул. Катерининської
вул. Утьосова, 11 «Будинок Утьосова»

4. Ремонтно- реставраційні роботи фасадів та покрівель будинків, розташованих у м. Одесі (друга черга)

вул. Базарна, 32
вул. Буніна, 8
вул. Гоголя, 5
вул. Гоголя, 7
вул. Гоголя, 9
вул. Дерибасівська, 10 ріг вул. Рішельєвської, 3
вул. Дерибасівська, 12 ріг вул. Рішельєвської
вул. Дерибасівська, 31 ріг вул. Віце-адмірала Жукова,2
вул. Катерининська, 4
вул. Катерининська, 5 ріг пров. Чайковського
вул. Катерининська, 6
вул. Катерининська, 7
вул. Катерининська, 9
вул. Катерининська, 35 ріг вул. Жуковського, 28
вул. Коблевська, 41
вул. Коблевська, 43
вул. Ніжинська, 64
вул. Ніжинська, 66
вул. Пастера, 54
вул. Преображенська, 62 ріг вул. Троїцької, 60
вул. Пушкінська, 1 ріг вул. Ланжеронівської, 5
вул. Пушкінська, 2 ріг вул. Ланжеронівської
вул. Пушкінська, 4 ріг вул. Дерибасівської
вул. Пушкінська, 5 ріг вул. Дерибасівської
вул. Пушкінська, 6 ріг вул. Дерибасівської
вул. Садова, 20
вул. Софіївська, 15 ріг вул. Торгової
вул. Троїцька, 33 ріг вул. Рішельєвської, 31
вул. Єврейська, 43
пл. Соборна, 6
пров. Чайковського, 18 ріг вул. Катерининської, 3

----------


## devyshka_

Самовару - таки да, Мельницкая. и никак иначе.

----------


## mlch

> "Выкидываю белый флаг", но с детства слышал только название "Мельницкая"...


 Я тоже.  :smileflag:  Но тут тот случай, когда народное мнение не совпало с официальным.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите.

----------


## translator

> Второе колесо было жалким подобием первого...


 Оно просто было "детским".  Как раз в той части парка были аттракционы для малышей. А ближе к стадиону -- "взрослые".

----------


## Sergio_Good

> Оно просто было "детским".  Как раз в той части парка были аттракционы для малышей. А ближе к стадиону -- "взрослые".


 Я могу ошибаться, но по моему колесо было одним - взрослым, большим, прямо возле стадиона.
А вот маленькое изредка монтировалось в составе Луна-парка, который в те годы летом приезжал в парк Шевченко.

----------


## OMF

> Я тоже.  Но тут тот случай, когда народное мнение не совпало с официальным.


 Только давайте не будем обобщать и мнение 3-4 человек выдывать за "всенародное". Лично я (более старого поколения) слова Мельницкая не слышал НИКОГДА и НИГДЕ. Говорили или Мельничная или Моисеенко, но никак иначе. Да и старым картам, справочникам "Вся Одесса", объявлениям дореволюционного периода я доверяю больше, чем чьей-то тетке (ничего личного).

----------


## translator

> Я могу ошибаться, но по моему колесо было одним - взрослым, большим, прямо возле стадиона.


 Там была площадка с "детскими" аттракционами типа небольшой цепной карусельки и т.д.
Колесо было примерно таким:

----------


## Sergio_Good

> Там была площадка с "детскими" аттракционами типа небольшой цепной карусельки и т.д.
> Колесо было примерно таким:
> Вложение 2923584


 Я думаю, что при наличии материальной заитересованности подобное колесико в настоящее время также вполне могли бы назвать "Самым высоким колесом обозрения в Украине"

----------


## Kamin

Я помню конструкции колеса до его сборки лежали за парковой бильярдной и мы пацаны лазили на эти конструкции чтобы посмотреть через окна (а были они кто помнит, высоко) как деды играли в бильярд. А потом его собрали.

----------


## krust

> Я, вообще-то, имел в виду, что нормам русского языка не соответствует прилагательное "Мельницкая" от коренного "Мельницы". Правильно "мельница(ы) - мельничная (как больница - больничная, а не больницкая), мельник(и) - мельницкая (как плотник - плотницкая)".


 Заинтересовал вопрос и сегодня проезжая по Моисеенко (для меня она так и останется, как когда то в детстве запомнил) обратил внимание на указатели, на которых белым по синему пишется - *Мельницька*, и вот что подумал, а не дело ли тут в добровольно принудительной украинизации?! Была себе улица как улица, которая своим названием отражает местность, но так как искаверкать исконное название или "постеснялись", или нормы перевода не позволили (перевод: _рус._Мельничная -_укр._Mлинова, _рус_.Мельницкая - _укр_.Мельницька) решили задним числом переделать исконно русское название, тем самым превратив улицу из дороги ведущую на мельницы, в место обитания мельников. 

p.s. ул.Кузнечной повезло меньше, превратилась в *Ковальську*, а могла стать *Кузнецькой*. Бред какой то!

----------


## OMF

> Заинтересовал вопрос и сегодня проезжая по Моисеенко (для меня она так и останется, как когда то в детстве запомнил) обратил внимание на указатели, на которых белым по синему пишется - *Мельницька*, и вот что подумал, а не дело ли тут в добровольно принудительной украинизации?! Была себе улица как улица, которая своим названием отражает местность, но так как искаверкать исконное название или "постеснялись", или нормы перевода не позволили (перевод: _рус._Мельничная -_укр._Mлинова, _рус_.Мельницкая - _укр_.Мельницька) решили задним числом переделать исконно русское название, тем самым превратив улицу из дороги ведущую на мельницы, в место обитания мельников. 
> 
> p.s. ул.Кузнечной повезло меньше, превратилась в *Ковальську*, а могла стать *Кузнецькой*. Бред какой то!


 Я не уверен, что по-украински (классическом, а не суржико-польском) "мельник" это "мельник", а не "млинник". Так что Мельницкая она и не по-украински, была бы "Млинницька".

----------


## Antique

> Я не уверен, что по-украински (классическом, а не суржико-польском) "мельник" это "мельник", а не "млинник". Так что Мельницкая она и не по-украински, была бы "Млинницька".


 Правильно - Млинарська (укр.)!

----------


## 115117

мне кажется,мельник по украински- мірошник.Вроде и в книжках моего детства так переводили...впрочем,чего это все на улицу накинулись?Разве суть меняется?

----------


## cerubina

По украински: мельница - млин, мельник - мельник (впрочем, "млинар" тоже      возможен)
Русское "Мельницкая" происходит не от "мельница"(было бы, действительно, "Мельничная" -там, где стоят мельницы), а от "мельник" - там, где живут-мельники. Т.о., Мельницька -  правильно  по украински(редкий случай)
Млинар -młynarz-произносится   "млЫнаж" -по польски. А  ,   поскольку, по   украински   блин, блинчик -"млинець", "Млинницька",  скорее, "Блинная", или "Блиновская"
Мірошник -здорово,  по русски тоже есть, устаревшее

----------


## brassl

Не силен я в особенностях национального перевода  :smileflag: 
Нашел Аркадию, вид старый, но кадр шире и качество лучше
Помнится кто то обещал прислать трамваи с аукциона, в хорошем качестве  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

Хорошо, с мельниками - млинарями разобрались как-то, но все-таки в Одессе районы называются с НЕЗАПАМЯТНЫХ времен - Ближние и Дальние МЕЛЬНИЦЫ, не мельники, ни млины, не блинчики, в конце концов. На картах тоже Мельничная, что соответствует названию РАЙОНА. 
Так что правильное грамматически название Мельницкая, взятое отдельно от города Одесса(!!!), не соответствует никаким концом улице, названной по имени района "МЕЛЬНИЦЫ".

Об этом я сказал вначале, в середине и в конце, но спор переходит совершенно в другую плоскость.

Последний раз прошу - откройте любую карту до 1920 г., любой справочник "Вся Одесса", любую газету тех лет и перестаньте с упорством, достойным лучшего применения, оправдывать новоявленных "грамотеев". С таким энтузиазмом, да в правильном русле, можно было бы давно переименовать эту улицу. Или хотя бы признать свои ошибки...

----------


## krust

> Только давайте не будем обобщать и мнение 3-4 человек выдывать за "всенародное". Лично я (более старого поколения) слова Мельницкая не слышал НИКОГДА и НИГДЕ. Говорили или Мельничная или Моисеенко, но никак иначе. Да и старым картам, справочникам "Вся Одесса", объявлениям дореволюционного периода я доверяю больше, чем чьей-то тетке (ничего личного).


 


> Я тоже. Но тут тот случай, когда народное мнение не совпало с официальным.


 Вот оба мнения, кусочек карты изд.Висковского и "народное" письмо 1910 года (говорили наверное так же)

----------


## OMF

> Не силен я в особенностях национального перевода 
> Нашел Аркадию, вид старый, но кадр шире и качество лучше
> Помнится кто то обещал прислать трамваи с аукциона, в хорошем качестве


 А на моем сайте они уже выставлены в лучшем качестве... Так что вместе с другими фото оттуда, они могут занять место у тебя...

----------


## brassl

Спасибо! Обязательно уведу со ссылкой на тебя. Не ужимал когда выкладывал?
Если не сложно - дай ссылку, чтоб не рыскать по всему сайту.

----------


## OMF

> Вот оба мнения, кусочек карты изд.Висковского и "народное" письмо 1910 года (говорили наверное так же)


 На втором фото совсем не видно "Мельницкая", скорее наоборот. Никак не удалось мне найти там хвостик от буквы "ц", зато "чн" рассмотреть можно.

----------


## cerubina

> Так что правильное грамматически название Мельницкая, взятое отдельно от города Одесса(!!!), не соответствует никаким концом улице, названной по имени района "МЕЛЬНИЦЫ".
> Об этом я сказал вначале, в середине и в конце, но спор переходит совершенно в другую плоскость.


 Да разве   это спор? Вечерняя одесская беседа... :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Спасибо! Обязательно уведу со ссылкой на тебя. Не ужимал когда выкладывал?


 Ужимал. Сами фото маленькие (4х6), но очень четкие. Я отсканировал в большом разрешении (где-то 4500-5500 пикселей), потом ужал до 1024х768. Т.е. оригиналы (электронные) - очень большие по весу.

----------


## brassl

> Ужимал. Сами фото маленькие (4х6), но очень четкие. Я отсканировал в большом разрешении (где-то 4500-5500 пикселей), потом ужал до 1024х768. Т.е. оригиналы (электронные) - очень большие по весу.


 А как "мой" троллейбус? На староконке купил. На церкви еще кресты есть.
Если надо - забирай на сайт для иллюстрации.

----------


## krust

> На втором фото совсем не видно "Мельницкая", скорее наоборот. Никак не удалось мне найти там хвостик от буквы "ц", зато "чн" рассмотреть можно.


 Так и я о том же, раньше и писали и печатали "МельниЧНая", на обеих открытках это отлично видно, и считаю это единственно правильным. Причина путаницы Мельничная-Мельницкая, попытка переименовать улицу так, гибрид такой, чтоб вроде и по-украински и так как раньше.

----------


## OMF

Троллейбус хорош, только не видно бортового номера. Может быть он попадет в историю 1-го маршрута, но с Привокзальной пл. у меня довольно много исторических фото.
Мне также сегодня прислали фото двух троллей на углу Дерибасовской и Екатерининской, но тоже не видно номеров. Так что и им храниться пока у меня в архиве.

Зато уже обновлена с картами и новыми иллюстрациями история половины одесских трамвайных маршрутов. Прошу смотреть...

----------


## brassl

> Троллейбус хорош, только не видно бортового номера. Может быть он попадет в историю 1-го маршрута, но с Привокзальной пл. у меня довольно много исторических фото.
> Мне также сегодня прислали фото двух троллей на углу Дерибасовской и Екатерининской, но тоже не видно номеров. Так что и им храниться пока у меня в архиве.
> 
> Зато уже обновлена с картами и новыми иллюстрациями история половины одесских трамвайных маршрутов. Прошу смотреть...


  А здания на фото хорошо видны? Какой год? Может выставить как иллюстративный материал? А то у всех по архивам пылиться  :smileflag: 

Лысому0 Большое спасибо за плюсики, приятно когда смотрят каждый день твою работу и ничего не пропускают  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

Год 1950-51, в основном видны люди и светофор у "Лакомки".

----------


## brassl

Спасибо! Залил в архив.  Жаль что нельзя ставить два плюсика подряд  :smileflag:

----------


## exse



----------


## Лысый0

> А как "мой" троллейбус? На староконке купил. На церкви еще кресты есть.
> Если надо - забирай на сайт для иллюстрации.


 По тому времени это не церковь, а здание семинарии  :smileflag: ). А остановка на выход у троллейбусов 4 и 1.

----------


## brassl

> Вложение 2925103


 А если так? :smileflag: 
Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Троллейбус хорош, только не видно бортового номера. Может быть он попадет в историю 1-го маршрута, но с Привокзальной пл. у меня довольно много исторических фото.
> Мне также сегодня прислали фото двух троллей на углу Дерибасовской и Екатерининской, но тоже не видно номеров. Так что и им храниться пока у меня в архиве.
> 
> Зато уже обновлена с картами и новыми иллюстрациями история половины одесских трамвайных маршрутов. Прошу смотреть...


 Куда ?

----------


## OMF

> Куда ?


 В "Одессу на колесах" http://odessatrolley.com. Ссылки с первой страницы или по меню.

----------


## sikander

> Поднялся вопрос насчёт столба на Маразлиевской.  Я как раз там с фотоаппаратом прогуливался.


 С другой стороны была такого же типа табличка с надписью "Сделано в Лодзи"

----------


## sikander

> У него очень много фото было не с форума (часть я уже выложил в Архиве, часть не успел). Я думаю что  если б он размножал с форума то все фото были бы знакомыми.
> 
> Если кто еще что покупает - делитесь пожалуйста (или это глупый призыв? ).
> А то некоторые виды не покупаю из-за отсутствия свободной наличности, и может статься так что беру то что есть у всех (кроме меня), а то что мало кто видел остается у продавца.


 Некоторые фото -  с интернет-аукционов. Некоторые их покупают, а умные бесплатно копируют из интернета и продают!
Я, было, думал, что это Вы на аукционе купили знакомые мне фото, а это, оказывается, кем-то сворованные!

----------


## brassl

> Некоторые фото -  с интернет-аукционов. Некоторые их покупают, а умные бесплатно копируют из интернета и продают!
> Я, было, думал, что это Вы на аукционе купили знакомые мне фото, а это, оказывается, кем-то сворованные!


 На аукционе фото не покупал. Просто не знаю как. Покупаю на Староконке. Ну а насчет сворованные или нет, вопрос спорный. Фото в сети, в свободном доступе, я их систематизирую и то же выкладываю в свободный доступ, а купившие "коллекционеры" держат под сукном.

----------


## sikander

> На аукционе фото не покупал. Просто не знаю как. Покупаю на Староконке. Ну а насчет сворованные или нет, вопрос спорный. Фото в сети, в свободном доступе, я их систематизирую и то же выкладываю в свободный доступ, а купившие "коллекционеры" держат под сукном.


 Фото с аукционов часто можно техничеси спокойно и бесплатно сохранить не покупая, а потом размножить (нелегально, естественно, но кого это на Украине волнует!). 
В числе приобретенных Вами современных копий есть такие.

----------


## brassl

Что ж, попадалово  :smileflag: 
А у Вас есть что интересного для нашего архива?

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Это во времена гражданской войны?Не подписано почему то(((

----------


## SaMoVar

Городовой честь отдаёт. Это не революционеры.

----------


## Kamin

Добрый вечер! Мой одноклассник приводит в порядок домашний архив фотографий и прочего. И мы с ним договорились, что все что имеет отношение к Одессе он мне даст, я сканирую и выложу на ОдессаСтори. По его словам там есть фото пятидесятых годов и до революционные и открытки разных годов. Может у нас что-то и есть, может качество лучше. Как говорится будем посмотреть. Всем удачных находок и снимков.

----------


## brassl

А я думал революция 1905 года. Посмотри на предыдущих фото, знамя вроде похоже.

----------


## SaMoVar

Слева внизу офицер - тоже отдаёт честь. Вариант - военный парад. Возможно - похороны  военнослужащего или матроса. Даже не знаю что предположить.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> А я думал революция 1905 года. Посмотри на предыдущих фото, знамя вроде похоже.


 Скорее это 1918 или 1919 год.На рукавах некоторых людей видны повязки,а это характерно для пролетариев начала гражданской войны.В 1905м больше ходили с крестами и хоругвями,крича "бей жидов спасай Россию"))))

----------


## brassl

> Скорее это 1918 или 1919 год.На рукавах некоторых людей видны повязки,а это характерно для пролетариев начала гражданской войны.В 1905м больше ходили с крестами и хоругвями,крича "бей жидов спасай Россию"))))


  А я думал что из этой серии

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> А я думал что из этой серии


 Ну да!Так это перезахоронение матросов казненных в 1905м году.А само фото вроде как  май1917года.Во всяком случае именно тогда были с почестями перезахоронены герои революции 1905года.
ПС:Только что погуглил)))

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Утром 17 мая Керенский в сопровождении Колчака прибыл из Одессы на миноносце. Над бухтой реяли гидропланы. Керенский поднялся на борт флагманского корабля, где его ожидали высшие военные и гражданские чины, и произнес речь, в которой восхвалял «боевые и революционные традиции Черноморского флота» (именно такие выражения он использовал в своем выступлении). Министр призывал: «Светлая память лейтенанта Шмидта ближе вам, чем кому-либо, и я уверен, товарищи, что вы до конца выполните ваш долг перед страной». Затем последовала приветственная речь Колчака. После этого Керенский «инкогнито» съехал на берег и посетил Покровский собор, чтобы поклониться праху лейтенанта Шмидта и его товарищей. Министр возложил Георгиевский крест на могилу Шмидта.
http://www.intelros.ru/readroom/nz/nz_64/3853-pamjat-o-pervojj-rossijjskojj.html
ПС:Фото из Одессы 1917года,когда Керенский "вояжировал" с парадами из Одессы в Севастополь.

----------


## sikander

> Что ж, попадалово 
> А у Вас есть что интересного для нашего архива?


 т.е. Вас не смущает, что в архив попадают и ворованные фотографии?
что это может стать поводом для претензий?

Такая казалось бы мелочь может угробить любоее хорошее дело

----------


## brassl

Приехали.
Притензии в чем? 
Фото находились в свободном доступе. 
Там же и находяться. Оригиналы у купивших, на стенке висят.
Хотя вот OMF делится - спасибо ему большое.
А вот со словами "воровство", я бы поостерегся.

Любое хорошее дело гробят деньги и жадность  :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

Ребята давайте не будет усложнять жизнь, она и так сложная. Фото никто ни у кого не ворует. Все что лежит в свободном доступе может быть скопировано, мы эти материалы не тиражируем и не продаем. Так не будем об этом больше говорить! Ищите лучше и помогайте тем, кто в силу своей занятости или не большого опыта знания сети не может в этом участвовать. Мы здесь собрались по моему по очень серьезному поводу ЛЮБВИ К ОДЕССЕ,

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Ребята давайте не будет усложнять жизнь, она и так сложная. Фото никто ни у кого не ворует. Все что лежит в свободном доступе может быть скопировано, мы эти материалы не тиражируем и не продаем. Так не будем об этом больше говорить! Ищите лучше и помогайте тем, кто в силу своей занятости или не большого опыта знания сети не может в этом участвовать. Мы здесь собрались по моему по очень серьезному поводу ЛЮБВИ К ОДЕССЕ,


 +100%Для чего заводятся такие пустые разговоры,совершенно непонятно.

----------


## sikander

> Приехали.
> Притензии в чем? 
> Фото находились в свободном доступе. 
> Там же и находяться. Оригиналы у купивших, на стенке висят.
> Хотя вот OMF делится - спасибо ему большое.
> А вот со словами "воровство", я бы поостерегся.
> 
> Любое хорошее дело гробят деньги и жадность


 А если завтра в судебном порядке сайт закроют, чисто теоретически? Было бы жаль
Любое фото кому-то принадлежит, даже если его свободно скопировать удасться. Кстати, фото на аукциононах для ознакомления покупателя.

----------


## brassl

Ваше слово Администратор :smileflag: 
Видать мы кому-то мешаем зарабатывать на Одессе  :smileflag: 
До решения администрации свои обновления приостанавливаю, дабы не подставлять ребят.

----------


## Pumik

У кого есть фото домов Маразлиевская 41 и 43 номера.
 На Одессастори нет.

----------


## SaMoVar

Да не надо слушать провокатора. Все фотографии взяты из открытых источников. Это бред. К тому же многие выкладывают СВОИ фотографии из коллекций и семейных альбомов.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Смотрите,вроде такой фотки еще небыло!






> Сцена одесской уличной жизни осени 1917 года. Иллюстрация из книги воспоминаний американского добровольца на Восточном фронте Первой мировой войны. Октябрьский переворот застал его в Одессе. Надпись под фотографией гласт: Одесская конка отправляет нас на 25 лет назад, в эпоху примитивного общественного транспорта Нью Йорка, с той разницей, что "таварищ" за проезд не платит.


 http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB:Tavarish_in_odessa_1917.jpg

ПС:Вот только на какой улице янки такой кадр сделал?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Смотрите,вроде такой фотки еще небыло!
> ПС:Вот только на какой улице янки такой кадр сделал?


  Такая фотка есть - Московская №1,3

----------


## brassl

> Смотрите,вроде такой фотки еще небыло!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB:Tavarish_in_odessa_1917.jpg
> 
> ПС:Вот только на какой улице янки такой кадр сделал?


 А была  :smileflag:

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> А была


 Вот класс,а я и не заметил))))

----------


## Скрытик

> т.е. Вас не смущает, что в архив попадают и ворованные фотографии?
> что это может стать поводом для претензий?
> 
> Такая казалось бы мелочь может угробить любоее хорошее дело


  Ворованные у кого? У Вас есть претензии? Могу обсудить как владелец сайта.

----------


## Скрытик

> А если завтра в судебном порядке сайт закроют, чисто теоретически? Было бы жаль
> Любое фото кому-то принадлежит, даже если его свободно скопировать удасться. Кстати, фото на аукциононах для ознакомления покупателя.


  Любая информация, опубликованная в интернете по умолчанию подразумевает возможность ее копирования. Сканы открыток и фотографий не могут принадлежатть никому, так как издательства, их публиковавшие уже давно не существуют.
Хотите меня закрыть - попробуйте  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Ваше слово Администратор
> Видать мы кому-то мешаем зарабатывать на Одессе 
> До решения администрации свои обновления приостанавливаю, дабы не подставлять ребят.


  Это с какой стати приостанавливаешь? Есть претензии правообладателей, или просто кому-то попонтоваться захотелось? Мы вроде обсуждали уже вопросы водяных знаков и т.п. гораздо более уважаемые люди признали, что мы правы и пополняют наш сайт.

----------


## Antique

> У кого есть фото домов Маразлиевская 41 и 43 номера.
>  На Одессастори нет.


  41-го у меня нет, к сожалению не успел сфотографировать - его взорвали до моего рождения.

----------


## Antique

> Некоторые фото -  с интернет-аукционов. Некоторые их покупают, а умные бесплатно копируют из интернета и продают!
> Я, было, думал, что это Вы на аукционе купили знакомые мне фото, а это, оказывается, кем-то сворованные!


 Права покупателя не нарушается, он купил лист бумаги с изображением и владеет в своё удовольствие, никто ему не чинит препятствий в этом.



> Фото с аукционов часто можно техничеси спокойно и бесплатно сохранить не покупая, а потом размножить (нелегально, естественно, но кого это на Украине волнует!). 
> В числе приобретенных Вами современных копий есть такие.


 Конечно можно, это наше конституционное право.

----------


## Kamin

Дорогой Юрий не отвлекайтесь от серьезных вопросов. Это не вопрос, а просто желание пописать с умным видом. Вы это уже проходили я и другие это поняли, а "доброжелателей" всегда больше помощников. Будем искать дальше и обязательно находить для детей и внуков и их детей, чтобы могли посмотреть и увидеть как жили их предки и чем жили.

----------


## kravshik

> Такая фотка есть - Московская №1,3


 Похоже,на заднем плане виден мост,часть обрыва сверху и еще интересное-каланча Херсонского пожарного-полицейского участка,правда плохо,
но контуры видны.....

для тех кто не в курсе,подскажу для справки,участок находился ,там где и сейчас  поныне пожарное депо.

----------


## brassl

> Дорогой Юрий не отвлекайтесь от серьезных вопросов. Это не вопрос, а просто желание пописать с умным видом. Вы это уже проходили я и другие это поняли, а "доброжелателей" всегда больше помощников. Будем искать дальше и обязательно находить для детей и внуков и их детей, чтобы могли посмотреть и увидеть как жили их предки и чем жили.


 Работаем дальше?  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Работаем дальше?


 обещанные из книги М.А.Минкус

----------


## malyutka_e

А что это за книга ?

----------


## Pumik

проекты Биржи 
проекта Прохаски нет((

----------


## Pumik

> А что это за книга ?


 Варзар Л.В., Яралов Ю.С. М.А.Минкус-М.: Стройиздат, 1982.-136 с., ил.-(Мастера архитектуры).

----------


## Antique

> обещанные из книги М.А.Минкус


 Спасибо и за такие сканы! А автор брошюры  случайно не сын Адольфа Минкуса - Михаил? ("не" - ошибочно пропущено в первоначальной редакции данного сообщения)

----------


## Pumik

и 
Мост на Большом Фонтане арх. Даллаква И.О., 1832 г.

----------


## Pumik

> Спасибо и за такие сканы! А автор брошюры  случайно сын Адольфа Минкуса - Михаил?


 книга о творчестве Михаила Адольфовича Минкуса.

----------


## Pumik

чего я спросила про Маразлиевскую, а не могли ли это здание быть на Маразлиевской?

В.П.Катаев
"Зимний ветер"
глава 5
"Он говорил, что б они непременно словчились попасть в офицерский лазарет Красного Креста на Маразлиевской, где служит Мотя племянница Гаврика Черноиваненко..."
глава 6
"Значит он находился возле Александровского парка, на Маразлиевской улице, против троицкого монастыря, в особняке Ближенского, занятом теперь под офицерский лазарет".
глава 8
"... Петю вывозили на БАЛКОН, где удобно подпертый подушками, он полулежал на камышевом канапе, совсем невысоко над солнечной Маразлиевской улицей, на уровне молочно-белого дугового фонаря в проволочной сетке, который напоминал Пете детство в пору его увлечения электричеством.
Отсюда был так же виден Александровский парк в своем сентябрьском уборе... "
"Сверху Петя наблюдал, как посетители входили в роскошную дубовую дверь особняка.
Отдаленные шаги на мраморной лестнице..."

1.Особняк Ближенского не имеет балконов, выходящих на Маразлиевскую 
2. Дубовая дверь под балконом
3. По моим наблюдениям Валентин Катаев менял название, но описание было конкретных объектов. 
Если бы этот Дамский комитет располагался на Маразлиевской, то примерно на месте этих номер 41,42,43 и при взрыве комендатуры очень сильно мог пострадать и быть перестроенным.
Вот, например, фото Юрия Парамонова, 43 номера по Маразлиевской

----------


## SaMoVar

http://ifolder.ru/24956317
Красные пакгаузы. Склеил - в порт можно на одессастори. Или кому нравится)) Пользуйтесь.

----------


## Antique

> "... Петю вывозили на БАЛКОН, где удобно подпертый подушками, он полулежал на камышевом канапе, совсем невысоко над солнечной Маразлиевской улицей, на уровне молочно-белого дугового фонаря в проволочной сетке


 На фотографии фонарь пришёлся бы на третий этаж здания. А не лежал ли Пётр на крыше?

----------


## Pumik

> На фотографии фонарь пришёлся бы на третий этаж здания. А не лежал ли Пётр на крыше?


 ) не думаю:
"Теперь за окнами так громко звонил колокола, что Пете казалось, будто эти тяжелые звучные колокола находятся тут же, в комнате вместе с голубым куполом и золотым крестом колокольни..."
"Вдоль стен стояли три кровати со спящими офицерами."
"... Мотя стала поднимать одну за другой сборчатые шторы, и Петя...увидел близко за окном то самое, что с такой точностью предсказал ему колокольный звон: купола монастыря, сверкающие на солнце золотые кресты..."
"Петя, облокотясь на руку, как бы висел над этой нарядной улицей."
"-Где он?
- На балконе.
- Ах, на балконе! Как мило!
И вот у его канапе уже стоит девушка"

----------


## brassl

Вернусь к "забракованной" когда то фотографии
У Нетребского прочел в главе о Мельничной улице- "Некогда здесь была дача Дашкевича, чуть дальше городской ставок"
Может это таки он? Фото было подписано Мельницы в Одессе т.е. подходит под улицу Мельничную

----------


## VicTur

> Там была площадка с "детскими" аттракционами типа небольшой цепной карусельки и т.д.
> Колесо было примерно таким:
> Вложение 2923584


 Колесо возле стадиона всё-таки было настоящим, большим, а не таким, как на этом фото. Я сам на нём неоднократно катался.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Колесо возле стадиона всё-таки было настоящим, большим, а не таким, как на этом фото. Я сам на нём неоднократно катался.


 Речь идёт о том, что было два колеса. Одно большое (на котором Вы катались) и маленькое, для детей.

----------


## Antique

> чего я спросила про Маразлиевскую, а не могли ли это здание быть на Маразлиевской?
> Вложение 2928195
> 3. По моим наблюдениям Валентин Катаев менял название, но описание было конкретных объектов. 
> Если бы этот Дамский комитет располагался на Маразлиевской, то примерно на месте этих номер 41,42,43 и при взрыве комендатуры очень сильно мог пострадать и быть перестроенным.
> Вот, например, фото Юрия Парамонова, 43 номера по Маразлиевской


 Я уверен, что Вы правы в том, что здание находится в этом районе, но я предлагаю другой номер - Бунина, 2. Я уверен, что это то самое здание на ЧБ фото. Оно находиться через дорогу от дома Ближенского с башенками и надстроено в советское время. Руст первого этажа, общие формы сандриков второго - идентичны. Есть элементы лепки по которым можно со 100 процентной точностью утверждать, что это то самое здание. Через несколько минут я приведу фото для сравнения.

----------


## malyutka_e

> http://ifolder.ru/24956317
> Красные пакгаузы. Склеил - в порт можно на одессастори. Или кому нравится)) Пользуйтесь.


 А откуда это название, "красные пакгаузы"? Ведь они построены из неоштукатуренного известняка со вставками из красного кирпича. Такой прием применялся часто.

----------


## Antique

Троицкая, 2 (исправил) (Справочник В.А. Пилявского: Дом Рази, арх. Ф.И. Колович, возможно 1880-е гг.)


Дом трёхэтажный, надстроенный в советское время, практически без декора за исключением оси подворотни по Базарной улицы. Два фасада имеют практически равную большую длину. В фасаде со стороны Маразлиевской вертикальная центральная ось выделена группой из трёх окон, остальные окна образуют чёткую ритмику по обоим сторонам фасада.

На старой фотографии сфотографирован фасад со стороны Маразлиевской - видно отдельную группу центральных окон и вход слева от них. 

Оформление сандриков одинаковое за исключением объёмных лепных деталей:




Со стороны Троицкой над аркой ворот сохранилась часть первичного оформления. Заметен карниз в форме меандра и барельеф в филёнке под окнами второго этажа.

----------


## Antique

> А откуда это название, "красные пакгаузы"? Ведь они построены из неоштукатуренного известняка со вставками из красного кирпича. Такой прием применялся часто.


 Разве? По-моему фасады выложены из одного красного кирпича.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вы правы. Это я спутал с прямым углом :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Базарная, 2 (Справочник В.А. Пилявского: Дом Рази, арх. Ф.И. Колович, возможно 1880-е гг.)


 Точно, только Троицкая 2
Вот что значит женская интуиция и мужская логика.

----------


## Antique

> Точно, только Троицкая 2
> Вот что значит женская интуиция и мужская логика.


 )))

Только что решил набрать процитированный участок повести Катаева в интернете и сразу же обнаружилась статья Е. Красновой и Ю. Дроздовского про это здание )))
http://www.readoz.com/publication/read?i=1034870&pg=5#page4

----------


## Скрытик

ОдессаСтори лежит по причине отсутствия электричества в центре. Скоро обещают дать свет.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Разве? По-моему фасады выложены из одного красного кирпича.


 Меня ввел в заблуждение это чертеж. Что это за штрихи на фоне стены ?
Кстати, эти здания создали инженер Э. Гаррис и архитектор В. Куликовский.
Это вид на море.

----------


## Antique

> Меня ввел в заблуждение это чертеж. Что это за штрихи на фоне стены ?


 Похоже, что между кирпичными корпусами были одноэтажные деревяные бараки. А на фоне стены мелкой штриховкой показаныф деревянные двери, а более широкой - стеклянные окна, если Вы про это. Также над каждым "дверным" или оконным проёмом были выложны сандрики вертикальной кирпичной кладкой, что также показано на чертеже.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Похоже, что между кирпичными корпусами были одноэтажные деревяные бараки. А на фоне стены мелкой штриховкой показаныф деревянные двери, а более широкой - стеклянные окна, если Вы про это. На д каждым "дверным" или оконным проёмом были выложны сандрики вертикальной кирпичной кладкой, что также показано на чертеже.


  А горизонтальные козявки на фоне основной стены ?

----------


## Antique

> А горизонтальные козявки на фоне основной стены ?


 Вот тут точно не знаю. По моим предположениям это какая-то балка, пересекающая ворота. Сейчас тоже можно наблюдать подобную конструкцию, и может это даже оригинальный элемент.

----------


## SaMoVar

Бабушка жила недалеко от порта - она мне показывала пакгаузы и говорила только номера. Уже не помню точно - упоминала, что некоторые номера пропали ещё в 1905, а некоторые были полностью разрушены в 1941-1944. Был ещё грандиозный пожар в порту - когда хотели крыс вывести. Не знаю - правда ли это))

----------


## brassl

Есть немного запоздалых обновлений  :smileflag: . Заходите.

----------


## Pumik

> )))
> 
> Только что решил набрать процитированный участок повести Катаева в интернете и сразу же обнаружилась статья Е. Красновой и Ю. Дроздовского про это здание )))
> http://www.readoz.com/publication/read?i=1034870&pg=5#page4


 ну это можно выдержать))) пол года мне это здание не давало покоя, я его везде искала по городу, причем меня всегда тянуло на Маразлиевскую.И вот вчера взялась перечитывать "Зимний ветер". 
А тут уже давным давно все описано.
Но все равно приятно, что это здание опознано без статьи. Только что оттуда. Сейчас выложу фотки остались 2 ступени мраморной лестницы, коробка от дубовой двери и во дворе мраморная цистерна.

----------


## Antique

> ну это можно выдержать))) пол года мне это здание не давало покоя, я его везде искала по городу, причем меня всегда тянуло на Маразлиевскую.И вот вчера взялась перечитывать "Зимний ветер". 
> А тут уже давным давно все описано.


 Только по одной старой фотографии не было ясно, тот ли это лазарет, что описывается у Катаева. Теоретически могло быть несколько лазаретов от различных обществ )

----------


## Antique

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=15217&


 Троицкая, 51. Интересно, процессия идёт не от женского ли монастыря?

----------


## Pumik

> Только по одной старой фотографии не было ясно, тот ли это лазарет, что описывается у Катаева. Теоретически могло быть несколько лазаретов от различных обществ )


 у Катаева четко написано офицерский лазарет Красного Креста на Маразлиевской, плюс описана близость с монастырем и парком. 
Вот:
дубовая дверь была

мраморная лестница по которой входили посетители

балкончики выходили сюда

фасад по Троицкой

----------


## Antique

> у Катаева четко написано офицерский лазарет Красного Креста на Маразлиевской, плюс описана близость с монастырем и парком.


 Связать фотографию с катаевым было непросто, а вруг это был бы другой лазарет. Ведь был же Лазарет на Куяльнике, мог быть в городе и ещё один. Важно было привязать фотографию к тому лазарету, где Катаев лежал.




> мраморная лестница по которой входили посетители


  Здорово дому досталось, перила - и те советские.

----------


## Pumik

> Связать фотографию с катаевым было непросто, а вруг это был бы другой лазарет. Ведь был же Лазарет на Куяльнике, мог быть в городе и ещё один. Важно было привязать фотографию к тому лазарету, где Катаев лежал.
> 
> 
>  Здорово дому досталось, перила - и те советские.


 если Катаев писал, значит лежал))) повторюсь он описывает реальные объекты, только изменяет названия. Имена и фамилии дает от реальных людей, но с другим типажом. Например мадам Стороженко: на Французском бульваре угол Пироговской была самая красивая дача на бульваре, которой владела Стороженко, кажется у В.П.Нетребского это упоминается в Ауре Французского бульвара. Во время войны в здание попала бомба и от дачи остался только заборчик, а фамилия увековечена в другом образе.
Здание перестроено так, что б следов не осталось от тех времен: все очень просто, четко и даже дверной проем сужен в два раза.

----------


## Antique

> Здание перестроено так, что б следов не осталось от тех времен: все очень просто, четко и даже дверной проем сужен в два раза.


 Да уж, заметно, что декор наблюдается в единственной точке, а на всём протяжении фасада его решили сбить, чтобы не озадачиваться лепкой нового. Наверняка же, при желании, фасад можно было восстановить к исходному виду, но вместо этого ещё и надстроили этаж, что придаёт некоторую унылость этому участку Маразлиевской. ...а ведь для меня было загадкой наличие таких неброских зданий на этом участке.

----------


## Pumik

Поступил вопрос об этом чертеже Старого базара и других рисунках, что же это? 
"В 1915 году Минкус поступил в 1-е Реальное училище, где проучился 4 года, до его закрытия. Среднее образование он закончил в Стройпрофшколе в 1923 г. В те годы Минкус начал с увлечением рисовать пейзажи старой Одессы-дворики, крыши, старые здания, живописные уголки. С поступлением в Одесский институт изобразительных искусств это увлечение перешло в систематические занятия по изучению архитектуры старой Одессы. Он выполнил многочисленные обмеры ампирных зданий Одессы, Феодосии, Таганрога... Выбирая объекты, Минкус уже в те годы со знанием дела определял художественные достоинства и подлинную ценность сооружения или ансамбля. Обмеры и фиксация памятников архитектуры стали прекрасной школой архитекрутрного мастерства для будущего зодчего.
....С 1922 по 1925 г. он зарисовал и обмерил около 80 объектов, среди них такие замечательные образцы одесского ампира , как Старая биржа, 5-ая оборонительная казарма по Пишоновской ул., бывшая дача Лигиной на 16-й ст Б.Фонатна, бывшая дача Бекмана, ансамбль Старого базара и др. По тем из них, которые должны были неменуемо исчезнуть были выполнены проекты реставрации.
Одной из наиболее крупной и значительных работ Минкуса стали обстоятельно и детально сделанные в 1922 году обмеры и зарисовки ансамбля Старого базара. Ансамбль состоял из пяти павильонов. Одинаковые павильоны размещались по углам квадратной площади. Пятый павильон, сооруженный по проекту арх.Торичелли (1830) и расположенный в центре площади, отличался более изысканными пропорциями и завершался башней с часами. В 1924-1925 гг. Минкус выполнил проект реконструкциии всего ансамбля, в состав уоторого вошли проекты реставрации пяти павильонов и планировка площади. Они послужили материалом при создании модели ансамбля Старого базара, вошедшего в экспозицию Историко-краеведческого музея Одессы.
В 1922 году на месте Старого базара было решено разбить сквер. Площадь расчищалась и все старые строения сносились. Юный Минкус день за днем проводил на площади , делая зарисовки, обмеры, изучая архитектуру зданий ансамбля, стараясь разглядеть за поздними постройками их превоначальный архитектурный облик. Он фиксировал в рисунках последовательные стадии разборки каменных павильонов, изучая приемы кладки зданий, как бы в обратном порядке воссоздавая строительный процесс.
На площади Старого базара долгое время возвышалась одинокая башня с часами, оставшаяся от главного павильона. В 1937 году Минкус по собственной инициативе представил проект нового архитектурного оформления площади, сохранив в ее центре башню с часами как высотный акцент. Но проект не был реализован и башню снесли."

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите

----------


## mlch

> Поступил вопрос об этом чертеже Старого базара и других рисунках, что же это? 
> ...
> На площади Старого базара долгое время возвышалась одинокая башня с часами, оставшаяся от главного павильона. В 1937 году Минкус по собственной инициативе представил проект нового архитектурного оформления площади, сохранив в ее центре башню с часами как высотный акцент. Но проект не был реализован и *башню снесли.*"


 Одно маленькое уточнение. 
Насколько я слышал от старшего покоения - башню не снесли. Она сама рухнула от ветхости в 50-х.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Троицкая, 51. Интересно, процессия идёт не от женского ли монастыря?


 была уже фото процессии на Троицкой. Интересен маршрут и смысл именно этого маршрута. Конечная цель - городское кладбище?

----------


## Antique

> была уже фото процессии на Троицкой. Интересен маршрут и смысл именно этого маршрута. Конечная цель - городское кладбище?


  Да, как-то не совсем понятно откуда и куда.

----------


## Shcoda

> Да, как-то не совсем понятно откуда и куда.


 На фото в центре процессии, за транспарантом, просматривается или рака с мощами, или реальный гроб с покойником...

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> На фото в центре процессии, за транспарантом, просматривается или рака с мощами, или реальный гроб с покойником...


 Фотка вроде 1917года.Время 17мая.Перезахоронение матросов,казненных в 1905году.Время приезда Керенского в Одессу.

----------


## Antique

> Фотка вроде 1917года.Время 17мая.Перезахоронение матросов,казненных в 1905году.Время приезда Керенского в Одессу.


 


> На фото в центре процессии, за транспарантом, просматривается или рака с мощами, или реальный гроб с покойником...


 А, вот оно как, спасибо. Мне сначала показалось, что гроб в единственном числе.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Много моряков ,гробы еще просматриваются, а для 17 мая маловато зелени на деревьях.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_164_120.jpg
это может быть одна и та же процессия?

----------


## brassl

Мне кажется что вот эта одна и та же процессия

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Мне кажется что вот эта одна и та же процессия


 Да,так и есть!

----------


## malyutka_e

> у Катаева четко написано офицерский лазарет Красного Креста на Маразлиевской, плюс описана близость с монастырем и парком. 
> Вот:
> дубовая дверь была
> Вложение 2930940
> мраморная лестница по которой входили посетители
> Вложение 2930919
> балкончики выходили сюда
> Вложение 2930928
> фасад по Троицкой
> Вложение 2930931


 На  фото входа с Троицкой есть одна деталь. В ажурную решетку над входом во двор вписан старый вензель в виде буквы "Р". Это наводит вас на какие-то мысли ?

----------


## Antique

> На  фото входа с Троицкой есть одна деталь. В ажурную решетку над входом во двор вписан старый вензель в виде буквы "*Р*". Это наводит вас на какие-то мысли ?


 До Первой мировой и после неё - это обычный жилой дом. Пилявский:



> Дом *Р*ази, арх. Ф.И. Колович, возможно 1880-е гг.

----------


## malyutka_e

Прошел слух, что скоро выйдет книга А.Сурилова про историю Александровского парка (парка Шевченко). Интересная тема. Еще никто об этом не писал.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Прошел слух, что скоро выйдет книга А.Сурилова про историю Александровского парка (парка Шевченко). Интересная тема. Еще никто об этом не писал.


 Вот это действительно класс!

----------


## malyutka_e

Я первый в очереди ! Сказали, что в ней будут уникальные иллюстрации, которые еще никто не видел (из зарубежных частных собраний), и их будет очень много. Интересно, какая будет цена.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Я первый в очереди ! Сказали, что в ней будут уникальные иллюстрации, которые еще никто не видел (из зарубежных частных собраний).


 Вы уж будьте любезны сообщить форумчанам,когда это событие будет иметь место!Мы таки за Вами занимаем))

----------


## brassl

Когда и где?

----------


## malyutka_e

Пока не известно, но говорят, скоро.

----------


## vlastenec

Сообщите пожалуйста о выходе книги в этой теме

----------


## malyutka_e

ОК

----------


## Antique

> Интересно, какая будет цена.


 да, только у нас в городе цена на книгу может быть неадекватна колличеству информации и качеству оформления.




> Я первый в очереди !


  Книга выходит микротиражом?

----------


## malyutka_e

насчет тиража, не в курсе.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Antique;21933088]да, только у нас в городе цена на книгу может быть неадекватна колличеству информации и качеству оформления.

По-моему, предыдущая книга Сурилова "Одесса православная" оформлена очень даже прилично.

----------


## Kamin

Надо посматривать на сайт Всемирного клуба одесситов там обычно или в Литмузее проходят презентации таких изданий и об этом там (на сайте) напишут.

----------


## Скрытик

Я узнаю у Потоцкого, он должен быть в курсе.

----------


## Good++++

Документальное расследование
Яков Верховский, Валентина Тырмос  
«ГОРОД  АНТОНЕСКУ»
Часть первая: russian-globe.com/N100/VerchovskyTurmos.GorodAntonesku1.htm
Часть вторая: russian-globe.com/N101/VerchovskyTurmos.GorodAntonesky2.htm

----------


## Good++++

Эта фотография была?

Air_view_of_Odessa_city_center_1941

----------


## brassl

> Эта фотография была?
> Вложение 2934365
> Air_view_of_Odessa_city_center_1941


  Была

----------


## exse

> Прошел слух, что скоро выйдет книга А.Сурилова про историю Александровского парка (парка Шевченко). Интересная тема. Еще никто об этом не писал.


 Со среды, вроде, начинается книжная ярмарка на Дерибасовской. А.Сурилов обещался там быть, но в какие дни я не уточнил (случайно встретил его).

----------


## Pumik

> Со среды, вроде, начинается книжная ярмарка на Дерибасовской. А.Сурилов обещался там быть, но в какие дни я не уточнил (случайно встретил его).


 Ярмарка будет с 3-6 августа.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите
Не ли у кого вида в лучшем качестве? С памятником Ломоносова или предыдущем - Сталина.

----------


## malyutka_e

Недавно на форуме была фотография Хрущева о Одессе на фоне полуциркульного здания. Оно было ЦЕЛЫМ. Это было ЛЕВОЕ здание, если смотреть от моря. А как же эта фотография ? Значит это фото времен оккупации и его восстановили румыны.

----------


## Good++++

> Недавно на форуме была фотография Хрущева о Одессе на фоне полуциркульного здания. Оно было ЦЕЛЫМ. Это было ЛЕВОЕ здание, если смотреть от моря. А как же эта фотография ? Значит это фото времен оккупации и его восстановили румыны.


 Возможно, что при румынах. Ведь здание мэрии (обкома) было восстановлено во время оккупации...



> Из  дневника старшеклассника-одессита Юрия Суходольского, вернувшегося в наш город осенью сорок второго года:
> 
> 10.10.1942 г.
> 
> ...В Одессе, что и говорить, жизнь налажена. Городской голова г-н Герман Пынтя на открытии Университета сказал, что жизнь в Одессе лучше, чем в каком-либо другом городе Западной Европы. Действительно, на базаре прямо что-то удивительное: колбасы, мясо, масла, фрукты и все прочее. Конечно, всё страшно дорого, но все-таки... Школы и Университет функционируют, ездят трамваи. В городе на каждом шагу румынская "бодега", комиссионные магазины, по улицам ходят нарядные дамы (сильно накрашенные), румыны и немцы. Около будок стоят часовые. Попадаются разрушенные здания - обком, банк, 116-я школа, телефонная станция, авиаспецшколы, Пушкинский домик. Много домов. Некоторые разрушены до основания, но часть из них (обком, Пушкинский) уже отстраиваются.

----------


## OdGen

На книжной ярмарке на Дерибасовской видел Сурилова, Дроздовского, Нетребского и многих других знакомых  :smileflag: .

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> На книжной ярмарке на Дерибасовской видел Сурилова, Дроздовского, Нетребского и многих других знакомых .


 Дроздовский уже презентовал свой новый альбом?

----------


## OdGen

Не слышал об этом.

----------


## odessa_forever

На лотке издательства "Оптимум" была новая книга Нетребского и Шерстобитова "Аура одесских бульваров", но не в карманном варианте, а по типу их же "Ауры одесских переулков" в твердом переплете. Обложки у этих двух книг очень похожи.
Вроде только выпустили, стоит 130 грн.

----------


## Antique

> На лотке издательства "Оптимум" была новая книга Нетребского и Шерстобитова "Аура одесских бульваров", но не в карманном варианте, а по типу их же "Ауры одесских переулков" в твердом переплете. Обложки у этих двух книг очень похожи.
> Вроде только выпустили, стоит 130 грн.


 От старых двух она отличается материалом?

----------


## odessa_forever

> От старых двух она отличается материалом?


 Честно, не успел посмотреть детально, жена унесла домой :smileflag:  Посмотрю, отпишусь.

----------


## OdGen

Я не видел. Вообще я понял, что работа над книгой только ведется.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

это один и тот же дом? район мне кажется один...

----------


## victor.odessa

> это один и тот же дом? район мне кажется один...


 Да нет, разные.

----------


## Kamin

Разные. Внимательно посмотрите на окна и на всю стену на первом фото. Там совершенно другое решение.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

такая была?[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Antique

> такая была?


 Вроде бы ещё не была.

А мне кажется или здание Акционерного общества Одесского ломбарда покрашено в светлые тона?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> А мне кажется или здание Акционерного общества Одесского ломбарда покрашено в светлые тона?


 Возможно ретушь - по-моему, это открытка.

----------


## Малиновский

Неужели восстанавливать будут?
(Снято сегодня)

----------


## Малиновский

Возле Нового Базара(Со стороны автостанции)повесели план реконструкции корпусов.По плану они в точности будут воссозданы в первоначальном виде.

----------


## OdGen

> Неужели восстанавливать будут?
> (Снято сегодня)


 По моим сведениям, обладминистрация официально обратилась в библиотеку Горького и получала все материалы, имеющиеся у них по постройке колонны. Не исключаю, что и в архиве тоже.

----------


## Antique

> Неужели восстанавливать будут?
> (Снято сегодня)


 о, неужели?!

----------


## mlch

> Неужели восстанавливать будут?
> (Снято сегодня)


  Хочется верить, что не сносить.  :smileflag: 
Хотя от *них* уже чего угодно можно ожидать.

----------


## SaMoVar

ЦарЯ бил себя пяткой в грудь и кричал в камеру, что 100к гривен выделит из кармана (тумбочки) на реконструкцию колонны. Было.

----------


## Скрытик

на Новом рынке со стороны Торговой появились леса. Возможно эту часть даже сносить не будут.

----------


## Trs

Выложил наконец дом Вольфа и прошу далее создать альбом "6-й Бассейный переулок", а если таковой имеется — показать где он.

----------


## VicTur

> На  фото входа с Троицкой есть одна деталь. В ажурную решетку над входом во двор вписан старый вензель в виде буквы "Р". Это наводит вас на какие-то мысли ?


 В «Брамах Одеси» сказано, что инициал принадлежит некоему Г. Романенко.

----------


## mlch

> Выложил наконец дом Вольфа и прошу далее создать альбом "6-й Бассейный переулок", а если таковой имеется — показать где он.


 Готово. В разделе "Водопроводная с окрестностями"

----------


## mlch

> такая была?[IMG][/IMG]


 Зацепило... 
Справа дом под красной крышей. Один из домов моего раннего детства. Вот тут он лучше виден.
Так выглядел двор:


А это я с приятелем выхожу из двора.  :smileflag: 

И где-то есть еще фотография, где я в этом дворе трехколесный велик осваиваю.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Скорее всего этот снимок http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=15330&fullsize=1 сделан не в Одессе. Слишком широкая улица. На дальнем плане виднеется башня. Да и ЖД вагоны небольшие, под европейскую колею.

----------


## Trs

А мне кажется, что это у Сортировочной после взрыва дамбы.

----------


## Antique

> Скорее всего этот снимок http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=15330&fullsize=1 сделан не в Одессе. Слишком широкая улица. На дальнем плане виднеется башня. Да и ЖД вагоны небольшие, под европейскую колею.


 Это Ярмарочная площадь. Перед изгибом улицы расположено длинное двухэтажное здание с двумя ризалитами - Черноморского Казачества, 80, а далее виднеется Пожарная часть №6.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Это Ярмарочная площадь. Перед изгибом улицы расположено длинное двухэтажное здание с двумя ризалитами - Черноморского Казачества, 80, а далее виднеется Пожарная часть №6.


 Присмотрелся внимательно - Вы правы, это район Ярмарочной площади. Крайнее справа здание, по Московской,  снесли где-то лет шесть - семь назад. Сейчас на его месте автомойка.

----------


## brassl

Часть была, но наверное не все.

----------


## Малиновский

«Была предпринята очередная попытка захватить и уничтожить остановочный комплекс «бельгийку» по улице Дача Ковалевского неподалеку от Свято-Успенского мужского монастыря, где прихожане после службы и местные жители укрываются от дождя и снега. Павильон, построенный в 1905 году, понадобился вандалам под очередную торговую точку и питейное заведение. Вход в него начали замуровывать камнем-ракушечником, в стенах сверлились сквозные отверстия, сваривались металлические каркасы под оконные и дверные проемы.
http://dumskaya.net/news/kazarnovskij-ne-ugrogal-napolovoj/

----------


## Good++++

> «Была предпринята очередная попытка захватить и уничтожить остановочный комплекс «бельгийку» по улице Дача Ковалевского неподалеку от Свято-Успенского мужского монастыря, где прихожане после службы и местные жители укрываются от дождя и снега. Павильон, построенный в 1905 году, понадобился вандалам под очередную торговую точку и питейное заведение. Вход в него начали замуровывать камнем-ракушечником, в стенах сверлились сквозные отверстия, сваривались металлические каркасы под оконные и дверные проемы.
> http://dumskaya.net/news/kazarnovskij-ne-ugrogal-napolovoj/


 Это уже обсуждали 15 июня с.г.

----------


## Antique

> Павильон, построенный в 1905 году


 Какой 1905-й??? 1910-й!




> остановочный комплекс


 Из каких элементов состоит этот комплекс?




> «бельгийку»


 без комментариев...

----------


## Vol De Mar

> Зацепило... 
> 
> А это я с приятелем выхожу из двора. 
> 
> И где-то есть еще фотография, где я в этом дворе трехколесный велик осваиваю.


 Зацепило - почему то свое детство вспомнилось

----------


## Пушкин

> «Была предпринята очередная попытка захватить и уничтожить остановочный комплекс «бельгийку» по улице Дача Ковалевского неподалеку от Свято-Успенского мужского монастыря, где прихожане после службы и местные жители укрываются от дождя и снега. Павильон, построенный в 1905 году, понадобился вандалам под очередную торговую точку и питейное заведение. Вход в него начали замуровывать камнем-ракушечником, в стенах сверлились сквозные отверстия, сваривались металлические каркасы под оконные и дверные проемы.
> http://dumskaya.net/news/kazarnovskij-ne-ugrogal-napolovoj/


 http://dumskaya.net/news/Deputat-ot-Rodiny-Lyudmila-Napolova-prostila-tak/

Смех сквозь слёзы, аплодисменты публики, занавес...

----------


## SaMoVar

> Смех сквозь слёзы, аплодисменты публики, занавес...


 Мне бабушку по-хорошему жалко. Ну не в ту компанию она попала)))

----------


## Trs

Так я не понимаю — они бельгийскую остановку отбили, или нет?

----------


## brassl

> Мне бабушку по-хорошему жалко. Ну не в ту компанию она попала)))


  Да как раз в ту. Слышал и бы как она себе участки "выгрызала". С..ка редкая. Типа верующая.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Да как раз в ту. Слышал и бы как она себе участки "выгрызала". С..ка редкая. Типа верующая.


 С верой глотку перегрызть-раз плюнуть!

----------


## SaMoVar

Остановка стоит без попыток строительства. За это ей спасибо.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо конечно! Но в безвозмездность решений людей обличенных какой-либо властью позволь не поверить. Просто совпадение интересов, на этот раз  в нашу пользу.

----------


## Good++++

> Спасибо конечно! Но в безвозмездность решений людей обличенных какой-либо властью позволь не поверить. Просто совпадение интересов, на этот раз  в нашу пользу.


 эти товарищи могли сымитировать стройку на остановке...

----------


## brassl

Поджег Рейхстага в миниатюре  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

А что, тему перенесли в "Политику" ?

----------


## brassl

Купил сегодня пару фотографий. На неделе сканерну - выложу. Глобального ничего нет.

----------


## mlch

Такой открытки вроде не встречалось раньше. 

Похожая есть. А такой - не видел.

----------


## brassl

Нет, не было.Скана  с большим разрешением нет?
Уже залил в Архив.

----------


## mlch

> Нет, не было.Скана  с большим разрешением нет?
> Уже залил в Архив.


  Есть. И оригинал есть. Купил в прошлое воскресенье на Староконном.
И в "открытки" тоже уже залил.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

И я в воскресенье ходил. Но такой не видел  :smileflag: 
Значок что ли какой форумный ввести, что б друг-друга в городе узнавать  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> И я в воскресенье ходил. Но такой не видел 
> Значок что ли какой форумный ввести, что б друг-друга в городе узнавать


  Форумовку краеведческую провести и там перезнакомиться.  :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

Я только готовлю такую и еще несколько из этой серии к выкладыванию. Товарищ отдал открытки с видами Одессы разных лет. Есть начиная с 1954 по 1983. Два набора по 10 открыток 1972 и 1983 года. Открытки разных изданий -одессиие, московские, киевские.Уже отсканировал и отредактировал по качеству изображения. Осталось привести к размеру для выкладывания на сайте и вперед. Завтра этим займусь. Пару снимков выложил. Подобных у нас по моему еще не было. Это Лаокоон в сквере Веры холодной, а тогда площади Розы Люксембург. Открытка с Т.Г.Шевченко это выпуск 1965 года. Издание Министерства связи СССР. Цветное фото А.В. Богданова. (Карточка почтовая). На второй открытке у меня площадь им. Октябрьской революции. Вид со стороны памятника павшим бойцам.

----------


## brassl

Так все ж занятые  :smileflag:  Хотя мысль хорошая.

----------


## Kamin

Открытки в хорошем состоянии, думаю будут смотреться нормально.

----------


## Trs

> Так все ж занятые  Хотя мысль хорошая.


 Так надо обсудить кто когда свободен. Я после 7 августа, например, имею кучу времени.

----------


## brassl

> Я только готовлю такую и еще несколько из этой серии к выкладыванию. Товарищ отдал открытки с видами Одессы разных лет. Есть начиная с 1954 по 1983. Два набора по 10 открыток 1972 и 1983 года. Открытки разных изданий -одессиие, московские, киевские.Уже отсканировал и отредактировал по качеству изображения. Осталось привести к размеру для выкладывания на сайте и вперед. Завтра этим займусь. Пару снимков выложил. Подобных у нас по моему еще не было. Это Лаокоон в сквере Веры холодной, а тогда площади Розы Люксембург. Открытка с Т.Г.Шевченко это выпуск 1965 года. Издание Министерства связи СССР. Цветное фото А.В. Богданова. (Карточка почтовая). На второй открытке у меня площадь им. Октябрьской революции. Вид со стороны памятника павшим бойцам.


  Можно, с Вашего разрешения, закинуть в общий Архив по старым фото?

----------


## Kamin

Есть похожие на те, что у нас уже есть. Есть снятые одними фотографами с разных точек и изданные в разные годы. Так интересно на это смотреть. Фотографий где-то порядка 50, поэтому сегодня не успею подготовить. А идею встретиться и перезнакомиться поддерживаю двумя руками. Для этого много времени не надо, выкроить работающим пару часов в один из выходных дней и точку выбрать в центре, чтобы удобно было и с юга и с севера добраться.

----------


## Kamin

Конечно можно. Я приготовил для архива диски со сканами в мах. разрешении (делал на 600). Весят прилично и можно обрабатывать.

----------


## mlch

Отсканировал и загрузил еще 13 конвертов. Надписывать буду позже.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Такой открытки вроде не встречалось раньше. 
> 
> Похожая есть. А такой - не видел.


 Это шахматно-шашечный клуб около арки Ланжерона?

----------


## malyutka_e

> В «Брамах Одеси» сказано, что инициал принадлежит некоему Г. Романенко.


  А Грачиков втирал мне, что это дом Рено. Значит это была его фантазия.

----------


## mlch

> Это шахматно-шашечный клуб около арки Ланжерона?


 Да

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.
Где идут?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это шахматно-шашечный клуб около арки Ланжерона?


 По поводу шахматно-шашечного клуба. В здании слева находился первый пост №1 возле памятника Неизвестному матросу. Году так 1971 нёс дежурство от п\л "Красные зори", что был на 14 ст. Б.Ф. В беседке справа был ШШК, на столах стояли доски, днём приходили все желающие и играли. Игроков было много. Потом пост №1 перевели на б-р Дзержинского (Лидерсовский).

----------


## victor.odessa

> Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.
> Где идут?


 А Одесса ли это?

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.
> Где идут?


 Блин,что то очень знакомое.А фото это опять же из мая 1917года имхо.

----------


## brassl

> А Одесса ли это?


  Думаю что Одесса, и вот почему. Вся коробка с материалами была взята у детей какого то коллекционера, там все Одесса, я по-немногу выкупаю.

----------


## Trs

На снимке процессия только что вышла из-под Строгановского моста и движется по Польскому спуску в направлении Бунина.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Думаю что Одесса, и вот почему. Вся коробка с материалами была взята у детей какого то коллекционера, там все Одесса, я по-немногу выкупаю.


 Хорошо. Если предположить, что это Одесса, то похоже на Польский спуск. Тогда почему процессия идёт в сторону порта?

----------


## Good++++

> На снимке процессия только что вышла из-под Строгановского моста и движется по Польскому спуску в направлении Бунина.


 Согласен!

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Хорошо. Если предположить, что это Одесса, то похоже на Польский спуск. Тогда почему процессия идёт в сторону порта?


 Перезахоронение моряков расстрелянных в 1905 году.Перезахоронили их в Севостополе.Керенский лично руководил процессией.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Согласен!


 А мост????
_______________
А вот военный спуск.Может этаж потом достроили?

----------


## Лысый0

Пошла жара:
Что в имени тебе моем? Александр II против Шевченко в одесском парке

Пятница, 5. 08. 2011 Мысли вслух

Здесь еще до основания Одессы была построена русская крепость. Позже именно тут появился знаменитый Карантин. Здесь находилась дача Ланжерона, где устраивались великосветские рауты, привлекавшие венценосных особ России и Европы. А неподалеку, возле центрального бастиона отслужившей крепости, по праздникам гуляло простонародье: устраивались качели и кукольные театры, бойко шла торговля пивом, квасом, сельтерской водой, мороженым, сладостями. Позже здесь раскинулись нарядные бульвары, где так любили проводить выходные одесситы XIX и XX веков. Здесь гуляли Пушкин, Чехов, Гоголь, Ахматова и многие, многие другие.

4

Здесь зарождался одесский спорт: была устроена гимнастическая арена, первый в Одессе тир, циклодром, где соревновались велосипедисты. В котловане, выкопанном для так и не построенного пруда, гоняли мяч будущие звезды одесского футбола. Здесь проходили первые в Одессе сеансы входившего в моду «синематографа». Отсюда поднимались в небо аэростаты и аэропланы. Здесь начинался маршрут первого в Одессе трамвая. А после Великой Отечественной войны, отдавая дань памяти павшим героям, именно здесь, в сердце Одессы, зажегся Вечный Огонь.

Сегодня это место называется парком Шевченко. Но изначально он назывался иначе…

Как парк Александровским стал

А дело было так.

Идею создать парк на территории упраздненной крепости городское руководство вынашивало уже давно. В 1840 году затею попытались реализовать, начав высадку деревьев в новой «зеленой зоне», получившей название «Крепостной сад».

Но затея не пошла – помешали межведомственные противоречия. У военных на территорию предполагаемого парка были свои планы: здесь собирались строить лазарет и юнкерскую школу. И хотя с 1810 года территория старой крепости была выведена из подчинения военного ведомства, городу ее так и не передали: засосала бюрократическая волокита (ну, ничего не изменилось за 200 лет!). В итоге затею с парком забросили. Высаженные деревья, лишенные всякого ухода, бурно разрослись, и полудикий «сад» стал пристанищем разного рода темных личностей, а приличная публика обходила его стороной.

35 лет спустя за дело взялся легендарный градоначальник Маразли. Дабы поставить точку в земельном вопросе, он совершил весьма умный политический ход. Когда Одессу в 1875 году посетил император Александр II, Маразли представил ему детальный план своего начинания и испросил разрешения назвать проектируемый парк именем монарха. Проект Александру понравился, и он собственноручно посадил первое дерево будущего парка. А через несколько дней Маразли получил официальное разрешение именовать новый парк Александровским.

Понятно, что после этого все вопросы с военным ведомством решились сами собой.

Так хитроумный Маразли поборол бюрократическую волокиту, а в Одессе появился Александровский парк, который скоро стал одной из жемчужин Южной Пальмиры. Популярный путеводитель Григория Москвича 1911 года советовал каждому приезжему обязательно «посвятить осмотру парка часок-другой, тем более что прекрасная растительность и обильная тень делают прогулку неутомительной даже в самое жаркое время дня».

parkshevchenkoless

Как у парка имя отобрали

Исторические названия улиц любого города – это своеобразный учебник его истории. Не является исключением и Одесса. Екатерининская и Дерибасовская, Ришельевская и Маразлиевская напоминают одесситам о людях, сыгравших выдающуюся роль в истории города. Греческая, Польская, и Арнаутские улицы расскажут о том, какие люди его населяли. Есть свои корни у названий «Канатная», «Старосенная площадь», «Мельницкая» и других.

Но у большевиков, пришедших к власти после революции, был иной подход. Перед ними стояла задача построения нового государства, которое должно было сплотиться вокруг новой идеологии. «Прочь отжившее старое! Даешь дорогу прогрессивному новому!» - таков был их главный принцип. Новые имена, новые праздники, новые обычаи – и, разумеется, новые названия старых улиц и даже целых городов. Причем местным властям в этом смысле представлялось достаточно мало свободы для творчества. В результате в разных городах использовались одни и те же названия без всякого учета местной специфики.

Например, в УССР было правило: центральные парки городов республики должны быть названы в честь Тараса Шевченко – так же, как центральные улицы должны носить имя Ленина. Не стала исключением и Одесса: в 1954 году в честь празднования 300-летия Переяславской Рады Александровский парк стал ЦПКиО им. Т.Г. Шевченко. В том же году, к слову, Крым был передан в состав УССР.

Когда Советский Союз прекратил свое существование, названия, продиктованные коммунистической идеологией, перешли в разряд «наследия тоталитарного прошлого». Одесские улицы стали обретать свои исторические имена: Ришельевская, Екатерининская, Дерибасовская… Правда, одновременно с этим на карте города стали появляться и странные названия, вроде улицы Ицхака Рабина, переулка Романа Шухевича, улицы Ивана и Юрия Лып. Сегодня эти топонимические причуды, продиктованные новыми идеологическими установками, к счастью, исправляют.

А что же Александровский парк? А ничего! Как был, так и остался парком Шевченко.

Возможно, пора, наконец, вернуть и ему настоящее имя?

Время пришло

Как можно было догадаться, именно ради этой идеи – переименования парка – и написан этот материал. И вот аргументы в пользу этого предложения.

Аргумент 1, исторический. Все просто: имя было дано парку при его основании. И мы, наследники основателей, должны чтить волю наших предков.

Аргумент 2, мемориальный. Александр II – личность, имеющая огромное историческое значение. Неужели человек, отменивший крепостное право, в том числе и для украинских крестьян, не заслуживает памяти благодарных потомков? Тем более что к основанию парка он имеет, как мы видели, самое непосредственное отношение!

Аргумент 3, композиционно-топонимический. Исторические названия топонимических объектов – не просто слова. Они образуют целостный исторический и культурный комплекс, изучая который можно многое сказать об истории того или иного города. Между Маразлиевской, Успенской, Лидерсовским бульваром и переулком Нахимова уместно располагаться именно Александровскому парку. А вот парку Шевченко – не очень.

Аргумент 4, градостроительно-романтический. Александровский парк – не просто «зеленая зона». Это – одно из узловых, знаковых мест в городе, так как здесь оставили след все без исключения эпохи истории Одессы. Этому парку самой судьбой суждено быть заповедником истории Одессы под открытым небом. Не видеть этого, искать для парка другие предназначения – значит, совершать грандиозную ошибку. Александровский парк одним своим именем будет напоминать об этом, вызывая верные исторические ассоциации. Не следует забывать, что парк Шевченко есть в любом крупном украинском городе, а вот Александровских на всех просторах великой империи всего два: в Одессе да в Санкт-Петербурге.

Ответы на ожидаемые возражения

В независимой Украине не должно быть парков в честь российских царей!

Есть такая независимая страна – Болгария. Так вот, на главной площади болгарской столицы с 1907 года стоит… памятник Александру II! Дело в том, что именно в его царствование благодаря усилиям России Болгария сбросила османское иго. И благодарные граждане страны таким образом выразили признательность русскому царю за свое освобождение. Отношения между Болгарией и Россией, кстати, далеко не всегда были безоблачными – достаточно вспомнить две мировые войны, в которых эти страны оказывались по разные стороны линии фронта.

Но даже тогда, когда страны находились в состоянии войны, болгарам и в голову не пришло разрушать памятник, ведь это – история! И сегодня в Болгарии вовсе не считают памятник русскому царю унижением национального достоинства. Так чем независимая Украина хуже независимой Болгарии? Между прочим, крупная болгарская диаспора существует и в нашем городе.

Тарас Шевченко – великий украинский поэт, имя которого должно быть увековечено на карте Одессы!

Да сколько угодно! В честь Тараса Шевченко названа одна из крупнейших улиц нашего города, переименовывать которую никто не собирается. Так что слава этого человека (который, кстати, ни разу не был в Одессе и не посвятил нашему городу ни одной строчки) от возвращения Александровскому парку настоящего имени никак не пострадает.

В Одессе полно других проблем! От переименования парка коммунальные услуги не подешевеют и зарплаты не вырастут!

Никто не спорит. Но, в отличие от многого другого, возврат Александровскому парку исторического название не требует ни особых усилий, ни существенных затрат. Вопрос лишь в наличии политической воли.


Аргументы приводил Юрий Ткачев

----------


## Лысый0

> Да


 И библиотека...

----------


## Good++++

> Аргументы приводил Юрий Ткачев


 Ткачев - известный (в т.ч. и по многим форумам) родЫнский провокатор, аналитеГ...

----------


## Лысый0

> На снимке процессия только что вышла из-под Строгановского моста и движется по Польскому спуску в направлении Бунина.


 В сторону порта на квартале между Дерибасовской и Ланжероновской.

----------


## Лысый0

> Ткачев - известный (в т.ч. и по многим форумам) родЫнский провокатор, аналитеГ...


 *Good++++* Так в чем провокация? Или ты не согласен возвращать исторические названия? Уже поехали все на политике

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Пошла жара:
> Что в имени тебе моем? Александр II против Шевченко в одесском парке


 Ну вообще-то таки да,пора вернуть правильное название.Потому как это сродни тому,как если бы улица Екатерининская оставалась и поныне улицей Карла Маркса,а Греческая площадь,площадью Мартыновского.

----------


## Good++++

> *Good++++* Так в чем провокация? Или ты не согласен возвращать исторические названия? Уже поехали все на политике


  только не грязными руками вонючих политиков.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Окончательный план стадиона в Александровском парке(Жесть)

----------


## Лысый0

> только не грязными руками вонючих политиков.


 Чистых рук, "які ніколи не крали" нахлебались. имена не вонючих, но могущих хоть что-то изменить, в студию. Просим, просим.

----------


## Лысый0

> Окончательный план стадиона в Александровском парке(Жесть)


 И уже ничего и никак, только слюной плюнуть... Там еще со стороны склона (порта) планировалась эстакада и паркинг. 
Предлагаю назвать стадион имени Александра ii  - гы-гы  :smileflag: )

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> На снимке процессия только что вышла из-под Строгановского моста и движется по Польскому спуску в направлении Бунина.


  По моему они как раз идут от Бунина по Польскому спуску в районе Эпсилона.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

снимок-то сделан сверху, скорей всего с моста.

----------


## mlch

> Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.
> Где идут?


  Польский спуск? Но воттолько зачем гробы вниз, к порту нести?

----------


## mlch

> На снимке процессия только что вышла из-под Строгановского моста и движется по Польскому спуску в направлении Бунина.


 Наоборот. Они идут от Бунина вниз к Строгановскому мосту, с которого и сделан снимок. ИМХО

----------


## Trs

Нет, посмотрите внимательно — справа примыкает Польская, на углу — узнаваемый силуэт ломбарда с большой аркой.

----------


## mlch

> Нет, посмотрите внимательно — справа примыкает Польская, на углу — узнаваемый силуэт ломбарда с большой аркой.


 Правильно! Но Бунина то у них за спинами! 
Или вы считаете, что они пятятся? Это как-то несподручно. Да еще и с гробами на плечах.

----------


## Пушкин

> На снимке процессия только что вышла из-под Строгановского моста и движется по Польскому спуску в направлении Бунина.


  Если выходили бы из под моста, был бы виден мост...

----------


## SaMoVar

Снимок со Строгановского моста. Идут по Польскому спуску к порту. ИМХО.

----------


## Лысый0

> Снимок со Строгановского моста. Идут по Польскому спуску к порту. ИМХО.


 Снимок со Строгоновского. Слева квартал застроенный "Эпсилоном". Левый дальный - твой дом Игорь. Справа стенка начала Канавы - сейчас трансформаторная и терраса начала Гарибальди от Полицейской.
Идут в порт перезахоронить в Севастополе - год-то 17.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

а где были похоронены матросы в 1905г.?

----------


## Лысый0

> а где были похоронены матросы в 1905г.?


 ИМХО на Березани, но в Одессе Вакуленчук и др с "Потемкина".

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Это ж Красный, 6 ? Я не ошибся?

----------


## SaMoVar

Самое старое здание в городе. Похоже))

----------


## Jaak Logus

На втором этаже нашего железнодорожного вокзала, над кассой 32, расположено панно, где на фоне Оперного театра стоит солдат и показывает детишкам вражескую зенитку, на которой написано "Она стреляла по Одессе". Дома ,которые были разрушены бомбежкой на картине изображены. В таком случае вопрос, если Одессу освободили в апреле 1944-го, то когда были разрушены дома?

----------


## Пушкин

> На втором этаже нашего железнодорожного вокзала, над кассой 32, расположено панно, где на фоне Оперного театра стоит солдат и показывает детишкам вражескую зенитку, на которой написано "Она стреляла по Одессе". Дома ,которые были разрушены бомбежкой на картине изображены. В таком случае вопрос, если Одессу освободили в апреле 1944-го, то когда были разрушены дома?


  5-6 августа 44года была последняя бомбёжка...

----------


## Good++++

> На втором этаже нашего железнодорожного вокзала, над кассой 32, расположено панно, где на фоне Оперного театра стоит солдат и показывает детишкам вражескую зенитку, на которой написано "Она стреляла по Одессе". Дома ,которые были разрушены бомбежкой на картине изображены. В таком случае вопрос, если Одессу освободили в апреле 1944-го, то когда были разрушены дома?


 Уже обсуждали...



> ... Факты  о бомбёжке Одессы в августе 1944 года есть? Выкладывайте. Только не ссылайтесь на бабушку. А это Вам сведения о том, что происходило в августе 44-го во время Ясско-Кишинёвской наступательной операции. 
> 
> "Немецкие войска с 25-го по 28-е августа вели бои в городе с румынской армией; в это же время немецкая авиация бомбила город.** В ответ король Михай объявил Германии войну. 
> Румынское правительство настаивало, чтобы Советский Союз не оккупировал Бухарест; однако присутствие немецких контингентов в городе делало ситуацию неустойчивой; 31 августа стоявшие под Бухарестом уже два дня армии 2-го Украинского фронта вошли в город. 
> 3-й Украинский фронт 30 августа занял Констанцу, где находилась военно-морская база Румынии (за день до этого в Констанце был высажен десант Черноморского флота). 
> 12 сентября с Румынией было подписано перемирие. 
> Операция, получившая название Яссо-Кишиневской, завершилась крупным стратегическим успехом".


 


> И почему  немецкие фото датированы августом 44? Получается что есть два подтверждения - это сами фото Люфтваффе и рассказ  той  пожилой дамы.


 


> Доп. инфорамция:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5—6 августа 1944 года фашисты осуществили большой налет на город Одессу и порт.* Это был последний налет. Горел оперный театр и театр комедии, бурлило пламя в порту. Под очень сильным обстрелом солдаты-женщины постов ВНОС 1-й роты не прекращали выдавать донесения на КП авиации и зенитной артиллерии. Враг дорого заплатил за налет. Значительная часть самолетов, которые принимали участие в налете была уничтожена и фашисты больше не отваживались бомбить Одессу. Батальон остался на занятых позициях до конца войны, а потом и до своего переформирования.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


 


> Учитывая, что аэрофотосъемка Люфтваффе была произведена 30.07.1944
> 
> с 99% точностью можно утверждать, что дом № 2 по ул. Ришельевской таки  был уничтожен во время последнего налета 5-6 августа 1944 г.


 Вчера исполнилось 67 лет...

----------


## Пушкин

Кроме выше упомянутого сайта,даты фото и рассказов очевидцев, других источников я так и не обнаружил...

----------


## Pumik

> Кроме выше упомянутого сайта,даты фото и рассказов очевидцев, других источников я так и не обнаружил...


 Ищю на "оккупантской родине" хоть какую-то литературу по ВОВ.
 Сегодня была на военной "блошке" в Бухаресте спрашиваю у всех фотографии Одессы, они сцабаки говорят, "неее,такого нет" и резко меняются в лице, в основном продавцы старики 70 лет. 
 Видела только одну книгу "Роль румынской армии в планах Вермахта",но этот магазин закрыт. 
Если есть идеи где искать пишите, завтра еще буду в Констанце.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ищю на "оккупантской родине" хоть какую-то литературу по ВОВ.
>  Сегодня была на военной "блошке" в Бухаресте спрашиваю у всех фотографии Одессы, они сцабаки говорят, "неее,такого нет" и резко меняются в лице, в основном продавцы старики 70 лет. 
>  Видела только одну книгу "Роль румынской армии в планах Вермахта",но этот магазин закрыт. 
> Если есть идеи где искать пишите, завтра еще буду в Констанце.


  там случайно орган украденный из Бродской синагоги ни где не продавался?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ищю на "оккупантской родине" хоть какую-то литературу по ВОВ.
>  Сегодня была на военной "блошке" в Бухаресте спрашиваю у всех фотографии Одессы, они сцабаки говорят, "неее,такого нет" и резко меняются в лице, в основном продавцы старики 70 лет. 
>  Видела только одну книгу "Роль румынской армии в планах Вермахта",но этот магазин закрыт. 
> Если есть идеи где искать пишите, завтра еще буду в Констанце.


 Мысленно мы с Вами. Я думаю, что можно посмотреть в краеведческих музеях на стендах.

----------


## Pumik

> там случайно орган украденный из Бродской синагоги ни где не продавался?


 нее, такое думаю уже давно куплено.

----------


## Sergey_L

Вот такое фото нашел на форуме "ВОЕННАЯ ИСТОРIЯ РОССIИ по МАТЕРИАЛАМЪ ОСВАГ и АРХИВА БЕЛАГО ДВИЖЕНIЯ" http://voenforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=874

Подписано оно "Бронеплощадка бронепоезда ВСЮР "Орел" , захваченная Красной Армией в Одессе, 1920 г"
Одна деталь натолкнула меня на мысль, что это завод "Большевик".
Вот примечательные крыши корпусов. Только снимал их с другой стороны.

На виде сверху кружком показано место сьёмки, а стрелками жд ответвление к корпусу, на котором и стоял бронепоезд.

----------


## translator

Александровская колонна в лесах.

----------


## Лысый0

> Александровская колонна в лесах.


 Глворил же, что пошла жара...

----------


## Лысый0

> Вот такое фото нашел на форуме "ВОЕННАЯ ИСТОРIЯ РОССIИ по МАТЕРИАЛАМЪ ОСВАГ и АРХИВА БЕЛАГО ДВИЖЕНIЯ" http://voenforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=874
> Вложение 2953800
> Подписано оно "Бронеплощадка бронепоезда ВСЮР "Орел" , захваченная Красной Армией в Одессе, 1920 г"
> Одна деталь натолкнула меня на мысль, что это завод "Большевик".
> Вот примечательные крыши корпусов. Только снимал их с другой стороны.
> Вложение 2953801
> На виде сверху кружком показано место сьёмки, а стрелками жд ответвление к корпусу, на котором и стоял бронепоезд.
> Вложение 2953802


 Такие же цеха есть на Джутовой - посмотри с Ивановского...

----------


## Antique

> Одна деталь натолкнула меня на мысль, что это завод "Большевик".
> Вот примечательные крыши корпусов. Только снимал их с другой стороны.


 В промышленной архитектуре широко использовались подобные типовые решения. На мой взгляд на ч/б фото совсем другие корпуса.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Дом трудолюбия

Павел Цаудер
Article:
По ходатайству Одесского общества призрения неимущих граждан городское управление в июне 1895 года отвело на Пересыпи треугольный земельный участок площадью более двух десятин для строительства мастерских. Располагался он внизу Херсонского спуска, в конце улицы Лесной, и был зажат с двух сторон насыпями железнодорожных путей. Но у Общества не было необходимых денежных средств для сооружения мастерских, и поэтому Одесский градоначальник генерал-лейтенант П.А. Зеленой решил на этом месте построить Дом Трудолюбия. Он использовал для этого остаток денег в сумме 60 тысяч рублей от пожертвований, собранных еще в 1892 году для бедствовавшего от безработицы населения. Он же обратился с призывом о пожертвованиях к одесским жителям, которые откликнулись очень понимающе и сочувственно. Уже в сентябре 1897 года было собрано на сооружение Дома Трудолюбия 56430 рублей 37 копеек.
Благодаря этому, а также пожертвованиям всевозможными строительными материалами, имевшийся фонд в 60 тысяч рублей остался нетронутым и с процентами достиг суммы 62200 рублей, хранящихся в Одесском казначействе в виде «неприкосновенного капитала Одесского Дома Трудолюбия».
Составление проекта строительства приняли на себя известные одесские архитекторы Л.Л. Влодек и В.А. Домбровский. Для решения различных вопросов строительства был образован особый строительный комитет под председательством Павла Алексеевича Зеленого, а исполнителем работ приглашен одесский домовладелец Ф.С. Мирасходжи. Вскоре из-за болезни Мирасходжи, обязанности по строительству взял на себя купец П.И. Степанов. Он также взялся построить на свои личные средства церковь при Доме Трудолюбия, закладка которой была совершена Высокопреосвященным Иустином 20 октября 1896 года.
Здание «Дома Трудолюбия памяти Императора Александра III» простиралось по фасаду на 50 саженей. В центральной части оно имело 2,5 этажа, а по бокам – по 1,5 этажа. В нем были помещения для ночлега и громадные залы – просторные мастерские, дающие возможность бездомному люду зарабатывать в них себе пропитание и своим трудом покрывать расходы на свое содержание.
Зимой 1896 года строительство здания Дома Трудолюбия было выполнено в такой стадии, что дало возможность Главному переселенческому управлению частично использовать его. За 3 тысячи рублей в нем временно помещали переселенцев, следующих через Одессу в Уссурийский край.
А в 1897 году церковь при Доме Трудолюбия во имя Николая чудотворца Мирликийского и сам Дом были освящены и открыты. В него стал поступать бездомный и бесприютный люд, получивший возможность работать в мастерских. Попечительское общество о Доме Трудолюбия оказывало помощь лицам, впавшим в нужду, на время «до определения их к постоянным занятиям». Председателем этого общества в 1910 году был исполняющий должность Одесского градоначальника полковник граф Павел Павлович Шувалов.
Кроме мастерских, при Доме трудолюбия была сооружена также и образцовая пекарня, торжество освящения которой состоялось 15 мая 1899 года. Молебствие было отслужено отцом В. Зеленицким. В последующие годы при Доме Трудолюбия была построена также паровая прачечная.
При советской власти на базе Дома Трудолюбия был создан хлебозавод №1, а на здании церкви табличка долго гласила, что здесь находится Детско-юношеская спортивная школа №6 отдела Народного образования Ленинского района.
Здания Дома Трудолюбия и церкви сохранились до сих пор. В этом году им исполнилось 110 лет.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за интересный рассказ.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного обновлений.Заходите


 


> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=15488#top_display_media


 Конная, 8/10

----------


## Pumik

> Мысленно мы с Вами. Я думаю, что можно посмотреть в краеведческих музеях на стендах.


 Румынских фотографий, открыток или книг о Великой Отечественной Войне не нашла. В общественных книжных магазинах о войне вообще ничего нет, а на рынках и в лавках, какая-то странная реакция и тоже ничегошеньки с Одессой не увидела. Так что вернулась  с пустыми руками.

----------


## Good++++

> Румынских фотографий, открыток или книг о Великой Отечественной Войне не нашла. В общественных книжных магазинах о войне вообще ничего нет, а на рынках и в лавках, какая-то странная реакция и тоже ничегошеньки с Одессой не увидела. Так что вернулась  с пустыми руками.


  Во времена Чаушеску почти вся информация об участии румынов во 2 мировой войне была практически уничтожена (несколько лет назад по ТВ смотрел передачу).

----------


## exse

> Разве не то?


 
Таки Одесса:

----------


## brassl

Спасибо, выложу. А где продолжение серии?  :smileflag: . На неделе постараюсь выложить все.

----------


## exse

Во-первых, остальное в этой серии показалось неинтересным (для этой темы),
во-вторых, знал, что у *brassl*а давно все есть.

----------


## translator

> Глворил же, что пошла жара...


 Главное, чтобы там новые буквы правильно прикрепили... чтобы оно не читалось как "Алексей" случайно ...

----------


## malyutka_e

Мне сказали, что Татьяна Донцова хочет переиздать свою книгу "Молдаванка", но нет денег. Кто-нибудь хочет стать ее спонсором ?

----------


## brassl

Вряд ли у кого на форуме есть в свободном доступе такие деньги. А если в складчину? Это по сколько на "нос" выходит?

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне сказали, что Татьяна Донцова хочет переиздать свою книгу "Молдаванка", но нет денег. Кто-нибудь хочет стать ее спонсором ?


  О какой сумме идет речь? И какого качества должна быть полиграфия? У меня хорошие связи в типографии ОНУ Мечникова.

----------


## Shipshin

Могу попробовать помочь с обработкой иллюстраций и, может быть с обложкой.

----------


## malyutka_e

> О какой сумме идет речь? И какого качества должна быть полиграфия? У меня хорошие связи в типографии ОНУ Мечникова.


 Вы не об Астропринте говорите, случайно? А сумму знает только Донцова :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## translator

Попалось в Тырнетах...


  *Показать скрытый текст* *1**В старинных парадных красота от создателей переплетается с судьбами жильцов. 
Чугунные  решетки лестниц, дающие причудливые тени, решетки, создающие затейливый  орнамент на плафоне, дающем солнечный свет сверху, лепнина, различные  рисунки на полу. Причем в одной парадной на разных этажах эти рисунки  отличаются друг от друга: парадные овальные и прямоугольные, круглые и  квадратные, с окнами или без, но с плафоном наверху, с витражами или с  простыми стеклами, с нагромождением звонков в коммуналках и гордыми  металлическими табличками с выгравированными фамилиями. А какие запахи и  звуки, которые не передадут фотографии! 
 Предлагаю прогулку по удивительным, полным тайн и догадок парадным Одессы.*

----------


## translator

*Показать скрытый текст* *2*

----------


## translator

*Показать скрытый текст* *3*

----------


## translator

*Показать скрытый текст* *4*

 







 



 


Источник: obana.at.ua

----------


## Trs

Маразлиевская. Почти или вообще всё. Могу даже сказать какая лестница в каком доме за исключением нескольких. Честь, хвала и белая зависть авторам — на чёрном ходе дома №36 я ещё не побывал.

----------


## Antique

> Маразлиевская. Почти или вообще всё. Могу даже сказать какая лестница в каком доме за исключением нескольких. Честь, хвала и белая зависть авторам — на чёрном ходе дома №36 я ещё не побывал.


 Он обычно закрыт.

Оборудование недешёвое, вероятно репортёры со служебной техникой (зеркало, фишай, штатив) - пустили даже во двор №34

----------


## malyutka_e

> Он обычно закрыт.
> 
> Оборудование недешёвое, вероятно репортёры со служебной техникой (зеркало, фишай, штатив) - пустили даже во двор №34


 Не только. Тут еще и панорамная склейка. Но как при Советах все это загадили.

----------


## Antique

Разыскал первоисточник фото (пользователь: Fly Fromoutside): http://vkontakte.ru/id36948799

----------


## Скрытик

> Вы не об Астропринте говорите, случайно? А сумму знает только Донцова


  Об Астропринте, конечно. С Геной Гарбузовым работали на обсерватории. Он, кстати, фотографией увлекается, обещал присоединиться к одессастори. 
Ну без порядка суммы сложно говорить о спонсорстве. Если речь об 1-2 тысяч долларов, то я могу это позволить, если о 10К, то маловероятно.

----------


## Antique

По вышеуказанной ссылке расположено очень редкое фото Молокозавода Чичкина, снятое с крыши Проминвестбанка. Конечно отдельные части здания можно увидеть и с земли (правда ракурсы не всегда удовлетворительные), однако целиком здание можно увидеть разве что именно с Проминвестбанка: http://vkontakte.ru/photo36948799_263709565

----------


## Agnessa

Сообщение от Good++++ Посмотреть сообщение
Доп. информация:
5—6 августа 1944 года фашисты осуществили большой налет на город Одессу и порт. Это был последний налет. Горел оперный театр и театр комедии, бурлило пламя в порту. Под очень сильным обстрелом солдаты-женщины постов ВНОС 1-й роты не прекращали выдавать донесения на КП авиации и зенитной артиллерии. Враг дорого заплатил за налет. Значительная часть самолетов, которые принимали участие в налете была уничтожена и фашисты больше не отваживались бомбить Одессу. Батальон остался на занятых позициях до конца войны, а потом и до своего переформирования.
Источник: 8oapvo.su/history-logs/84-14-rtbr.html
П.С. Может во время этого налета было уничтожено здание по адресу Ришельевская, 2?

Вот что сказано по поводу этого дома в книге Олега Губаря "Старые дома и другие памятные места Одессы":
_«Как и дом на противоположной стороне Ришельевской, Городской дом был разрушен авиабомбой в 1941 году. Сегодня мало кому известно, что после войны он был восстановлен. Однако пострадавшие от огня старые стены не выдержали нагрузки: произошел обвал, унесший человеческие жизни, и дом был разобран»._ 
Там же - по поводу дома, располагавшегося напротив: "Построенное здание позднее перестраивалось мало и простояло до лета 1941 года, когда было разрушено авиабомбой".

----------


## Antique

> Вот что сказано по поводу этого дома в книге Олега Губаря "Старые дома и другие памятные дома Одессы":
> _«Как и дом на противоположной стороне Ришельевской, Городской дом был разрушен авиабомбой в 1941 году. Сегодня мало кому известно, что после войны он был восстановлен. Однако пострадавшие от огня старые стены не выдержали нагрузки: произошел обвал, унесший человеческие жизни, и дом был разобран»._ 
> Там же - по поводу дома, располагавшегося напротив: "Построенное здание позднее перестраивалось мало и простояло до лета 1941 года, когда было разрушено авиабомбой".


 Судя по довольно целому виду на снимке Люфтваффе '44, то его восстановливали румыны.

----------


## Good++++

> Вот что сказано по поводу этого дома в книге Олега Губаря "Старые дома и другие памятные дома Одессы":
> _«Как и дом на противоположной стороне Ришельевской, Городской дом был разрушен авиабомбой в 1941 году. Сегодня мало кому известно, что после войны он был восстановлен. Однако пострадавшие от огня старые стены не выдержали нагрузки: произошел обвал, унесший человеческие жизни, и дом был разобран»._ 
> Там же - по поводу дома, располагавшегося напротив: "Построенное здание позднее перестраивалось мало и простояло до лета 1941 года, когда было разрушено авиабомбой".


 Аэрофотосъёмка, произведенная 7.8.44 г. опровергает О. Губаря: дом с адресом Ришельевская № 2 - цел! А дом № 1 - только стены...

----------


## Good++++

> Судя по довольно целому виду на снимке Люфтваффе '44, то его восстановливали румыны.


 Была фотография 1942 г., на которой румын на мотоцикле стоит на фоне оперного и целёхонького дома № 2. Вряд ли они так быстро занялись восстановлением второстепенного сооружения...

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

1943 год

----------


## Antique

1. Сгорело в 41-м, но восстановили, так как напротив театра находится.
2. сгорело во время последнего налёта в 44-м
3. придумали легенду для оправдания сноса.




> Была фотография 1942 г., на которой румын на мотоцикле стоит на фоне оперного и целёхонького дома № 2. Вряд ли они так быстро занялись восстановлением второстепенного сооружения...


 Оперный совсем рядом, могли восстановить в первую очередь. Высшие чины, посещая театр не могли не обращать внимание на здание.

----------


## brassl

Интересно, а были ли фото того как восстанавливали здания в Одессе во время оккупации? Не могли ж не фотографировать. Может еще попадуться..

----------


## Good++++

> 1. Сгорело в 41-м, но восстановили, так как напротив театра находится.
> 2. сгорело во время последнего налёта в 44-м
> 3. придумали легенду для оправдания сноса.
> 
> Оперный совсем рядом, могли восстановить в первую очередь. Высшие чины, посещая театр не могли не обращать внимание на здание.


 Вот фотография:

Вот если бы одесские газеты тех лет почитать...

----------


## Лысый0

> Вот фотография:
> 
> Вот если бы одесские газеты тех лет почитать...


 Подшивка "Молва" в Горьковке. Но добраться сложно.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Подшивка "Молва" в Горьковке. Но добраться сложно.


  В областном архиве есть "Одесса" и "Одесская газета". Но я там информации по поводу угловых зданий не встречал.

----------


## SaMoVar

Разбомбили здания уже после освобождения - нужно наши газеты того времени почитать. Хотя, думается, типографии при отступлении разрушили. Какие газеты выходили после освобождения? Кто знает?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Разбомбили здания уже после освобождения - нужно наши газеты того времени почитать. Хотя, думается, типографии при отступлении разрушили. Какие газеты выходили после освобождения? Кто знает?


 Большевистское знамя стало выходить с конца апреля 44-го.

----------


## brassl

Выложил фото 1967 года. Прислал Виктор Корченов. В силу своего возраста никогда павильона в жизни не видел, только на фото. Может у кого еще есть в альбомах семейных чего интересного?
Antique нашел интересную ссылку, спасибо ему большое, там с десяток фото у нас нет в Архиве. За неделю постараюсь все выложить. Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Интересно, а были ли фото того как восстанавливали здания в Одессе во время оккупации? Не могли ж не фотографировать. Может еще попадуться..


 
Это фото 1943 года. Уже идут отделочные работы после восстановления одного из полуциркульных зданий.

----------


## brassl

Это в Архиве есть, а вот отсутсвующие бы  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> По вышеуказанной ссылке расположено очень редкое фото Молокозавода Чичкина.


 До наших дней сохранился и молочный магазин Чичкина на Пастера,40.

----------


## Shipshin

Нашел еще фото Лаокоона. До 1968 г

----------


## malyutka_e

> Сообщение от Good++++ Посмотреть сообщение
> Доп. информация:
> 5—6 августа 1944 года фашисты осуществили большой налет на город Одессу и порт. Это был последний налет. Горел оперный театр и театр комедии, бурлило пламя в порту. Под очень сильным обстрелом солдаты-женщины постов ВНОС 1-й роты не прекращали выдавать донесения на КП авиации и зенитной артиллерии. Враг дорого заплатил за налет. Значительная часть самолетов, которые принимали участие в налете была уничтожена и фашисты больше не отваживались бомбить Одессу. Батальон остался на занятых позициях до конца войны, а потом и до своего переформирования.
> Источник: 8oapvo.su/history-logs/84-14-rtbr.html
> П.С. Может во время этого налета было уничтожено здание по адресу Ришельевская, 2?
> 
> Вот что сказано по поводу этого дома в книге Олега Губаря "Старые дома и другие памятные места Одессы":
> _«Как и дом на противоположной стороне Ришельевской, Городской дом был разрушен авиабомбой в 1941 году. Сегодня мало кому известно, что после войны он был восстановлен. Однако пострадавшие от огня старые стены не выдержали нагрузки: произошел обвал, унесший человеческие жизни, и дом был разобран»._ 
> Там же - по поводу дома, располагавшегося напротив: "Построенное здание позднее перестраивалось мало и простояло до лета 1941 года, когда было разрушено авиабомбой".


 Губарь путается в показаниях :smileflag: .

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Скрытик;22116627]Об Астропринте, конечно. С Геной Гарбузовым работали на обсерватории. Он, кстати, фотографией увлекается, обещал присоединиться к одессастори. 

А вы, случайно, не работали с Геной в универе на Фр. бульваре? Там были компьютерные курсы и дизайн бюро.
Кстати, в наборе открыток (изд. Астропринт), в которых изображены виды Одессы "раньше" и "теперь" есть ошибка: старый вид - здание в начале Торговой, а современный - "Шахский дворец". Досадно.

----------


## Скрытик

> А вы, случайно, не работали с Геной в универе на Фр. бульваре? Там были компьютерные курсы и дизайн бюро.
> Кстати, в наборе открыток (изд. Астроприрт), в которых изображены виды Одессы "раньше" и "теперь" есть ошибка. Старый вид - здание в начале Торговой, а современный -"Шахский дворец". Досадно.


  Не работал, но продавал ему тогда компьютеры для курсов  :smileflag: 
Я ему передам. Кстати, никогда не видел нормальной фотографии или картинки здания с Торговой 1, только виды снизу.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.

----------


## Sergey_L

Да, старые фото с "вконтакте" уникальные! ))) Наверно ещё 1870-80-х годов.

----------


## Trs

Насчёт свежей открытки с Короля Михая. Это перелицованное румынами в открытку фото начала 1930-х. На снимке линия по Преображенской ещё узкой колеи, а с 1934 года уже должна быть колеи 1524 мм.

----------


## Пушкин

*Здрасьте вам через окно!* 
Не помню описывал ли я где то этот случай, а дело было так:
Была у моих близких родственников дача в Аркадии, прямо на Каманина угол Хрустальный пер., как все одесские старые дачи - это был большой дом делённый на 5 соседей - у каждого своя отдельная часть и  территория. Одно из окон соседей выходило на нашу веранду, которую летом мы использовали под столовую. И когда мы садились за стол, открывалось окно в котором появлялась  соседка с сильно выраженным еврейским лицом ( имени к сожалению не помню, то ли Маня, то ли Циля) и бесцеремонно спрашивала у тёти: -" А шо у Вас сегодня на обЭд?" После того что ей отвечали: - "И как ты это готовишь?" - "Ой, дай мине кЭцик попробовать, спасибо, ммм, я себе то же буду такое делать."
По началу, нам было смешно и приятно услышать одесскую рЭч, переброситься пару словами на Идиш, но дело в том что окошко открывалось и на завтрак, и на ужин, и в течении дня что то спросить... К концу первого лета, мы были просто измождены и не только просоленным воздухом и солнцем...На второе лето мы надумали добавить часть второго этажа за счет чердака ( там крыша текла и требовала ремонта), каково было моё, а в последствии и наше, удивление - когда залезая на чердак, обнаружил рабочий унитаз над нашей частью и дверь в соседскую часть, стало ясно почему крыша "текла"... Соседка сдавала приезжим, по моему все помещения своей дачи в т.ч. и чердак. Ох и гиволт же был... Собрали общее собрание кооператива рассматривать этот случай и постановили, так как эта комната имела несколько окон на разные стороны, пресловутое окно заложить стеклоблоками, даже сам Жванецкий за это голосовал (член кооператива), что мы тут же и исполнили. А через пару лет дачу продали -  в Аркадии начался дискотечно -клубный период и спать по ночам было практически не возможно...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите

----------


## malyutka_e

Для разнообразия, три  загадки из старого "Одесского листка".

----------


## malyutka_e

Где находилось, или находится это здание ?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Где находилось, или находится это здание ?


 Смею предположить, что данное здание находилось на Среднефонтанской дороге, территория нынешнего масложиркомбината.

----------


## GOODY

> Смею предположить, что данное здание находилось на Среднефонтанской дороге, территория нынешнего масложиркомбината.


 Согласен, нашел по ссылке, что у человека есть литография Плющеева и там написано про Среднефонтанскую
http://forumuuu.com/archive/index.php/t-214801.html

----------


## malyutka_e

> Смею предположить, что данное здание находилось на Среднефонтанской дороге, территория нынешнего масложиркомбината.


 А сейчас от него что-нибудь осталось ?

----------


## brassl

5800  :smileflag:  Заходите.
В последнем обновлении есть пару неопознанных видов. Нужна помощь клуба

----------


## malyutka_e

На этих фото хорошо видно, как изменили улицу Ланжероновскую и сделали ее непроездной.

----------


## brassl

А в каком году?

----------


## malyutka_e

????

----------


## Good++++

Коблевская, 42. Там вроде и сейчас есть машбюро...

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Подписал

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

интерьер "Золотого ключика" 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## piryur

> На этих фото хорошо видно, как изменили улицу Ланжероновскую и сделали ее непроездной.


 Ух, ничего себе!!! Никогда не знал! И отец мне об этом не рассказывал. Надо будет уточнить у него.

----------


## Jedi Master

Кто-нибудь может просветить относительно истории возникновения Трассы Здоровья? Изучаю сейчас тему терренкуров, троп здоровья и их возникновения в Российской империи и в Одессе, в частности. Нигде не смог найти информации о том, когда возникла наша одесская Трасса Здоровья, произошло ли это случайно (может быть, это была просто служебная прибрежная дорожка?) или по чьему-то замыслу и намеренно? Может быть, Вы владеете хоть какой-то информацией по этому поводу? А то хочу сравнить её со знаменитой Царской тропой в Крыму, созданной по инициативе Боткина и по распоряжению Императора, и боюсь попасть впросак...

----------


## Пушкин

> На этих фото хорошо видно, как изменили улицу Ланжероновскую и сделали ее непроездной.


 а я думал что это ошибка - на многих картах, да и на ДубльГисе  - Ланжероновский спуск начинается от Пушкинской, Хотя и Лит. музей и ЧМП и офис Киевстара имеют номера по улице Ланжероновской...

----------


## OMF

> Кто-нибудь может просветить относительно истории возникновения Трассы Здоровья? Изучаю сейчас тему терренкуров, троп здоровья и их возникновения в Российской империи и в Одессе, в частности. Нигде не смог найти информации о том, когда возникла наша одесская Трасса Здоровья, произошло ли это случайно (может быть, это была просто служебная прибрежная дорожка?) или по чьему-то замыслу и намеренно? Может быть, Вы владеете хоть какой-то информацией по этому поводу? А то хочу сравнить её со знаменитой Царской тропой в Крыму, созданной по инициативе Боткина и по распоряжению Императора, и боюсь попасть впросак...


 Трассу здоровья построили в 60-е годы одновременно с выравниванием склонов.

----------


## Jedi Master

> Трассу здоровья построили в 60-е годы одновременно с выравниванием склонов.


 Спасибо за отзыв. Меня интересует, возникла ли она как объект рекреационного назначения, аналог крымских или кисловодских терренкуров, или как служебная дорога для транспорта и иных нужд.

----------


## Лысый0

> Трассу здоровья построили в 60-е годы одновременно с выравниванием склонов.


 Нет, не одновременно. По-моему на пару лет раньше (50-е). А спуски на Ланжероне, Юнкерском и в конце Французского существовали значительно раньше. Думаю трамвай сначала не поворачивал на Пионерскую, а ходил до конца Французского, там в конце есть остановочный павильон.

----------


## Trs

Вы и правы и неправы одновременно — обе линии существовали в одно и то же время, как 16 маршрут с конечной на Малом Фонтане, так и 17 с конечной в Аркадии.

----------


## OMF

> Нет, не одновременно. По-моему на пару лет раньше (50-е). А спуски на Ланжероне, Юнкерском и в конце Французского существовали значительно раньше. Думаю трамвай сначала не поворачивал на Пионерскую, а ходил до конца Французского, там в конце есть остановочный павильон.


 Нет, все же в 60-е. Я помню строительство. До этого были просто разрозненные кусочки - на Ланжероне, от России до Аркадии, по чуть-чуть возле Отрады и Чкаловского. Но цельной дороги не было.

Насчет трамвая. До России ходил до войны 16-й, а в Аркадию по Пионерской (Лагерному пер.) - 17-й. После войны оба 5-й и 17-й ходили в Аркадию. См. Одессу на колесах.

----------


## OMF

> Спасибо за отзыв. Меня интересует, возникла ли она как объект рекреационного назначения, аналог крымских или кисловодских терренкуров, или как служебная дорога для транспорта и иных нужд.


  Открывали ее как дорогу смешанного назначения. Поскольку формально на нее нет заездов для всех, то там работал только транспорт, обслуживающий пляжи - подвоз продуктов, уборка и т.п. Плюс планировался автобусный маршрут 125, который даже кто-то когда-то видел . Но в основном эта дорога планировалась для велосипедов, а для пешеходов была сделана отдельная дорожка.

----------


## Лысый0

> Вы и правы и неправы одновременно — обе линии существовали в одно и то же время, как 16 маршрут с конечной на Малом Фонтане, так и 17 с конечной в Аркадии.


 Спасибо!

----------


## Лысый0

> Открывали ее как дорогу смешанного назначения. Поскольку формально на нее нет заездов для всех, то там работал только транспорт, обслуживающий пляжи - подвоз продуктов, уборка и т.п. Плюс планировался автобусный маршрут 125, который даже кто-то когда-то видел . Но в основном эта дорога планировалась для велосипедов, а для пешеходов была сделана отдельная дорожка.


 Давайте тогда с датами. Работы по противооползневым сооружениям начались в 1964. Но я на велосипеде проезжал по АСФАЛЬТИВОВАННОЙ дороге от Ланжерона до Аркадии уже в 1962. После Аркадии до 16 - только по тропинкам, а в некоторых местах велик (ХВЗ) на мне. Вроде склероза пока....

----------


## Good++++

Вот что нашел на просторах интернета:



> Очередное наступление стихии заставляло город отступать вглубь континента. В районах парка Шевченко, Отрады и Французского бульвара еще в 1870-х годах море «съело» не менее 300 метров побережья. В конце 19 века несколько серьезных оползней смело старинные дачи Малого Фонтана, расположенные на склонах. Черноморская улица, воспетая Константином Паустовским, в сороковых годах 20 века лишилась своей приморской стороны. В 70-е годы обрушился береговой склон 13-ой станции Большого Фонтана, унеся с собой трамвайные пути.
> 
> Единичные воспоминания о разрушительной стихии оползней становились все более массовыми - по мере возникновения водопровода, канализации, а впоследствии - системы отопления. Бесконечно протекающие коммуникации добавили воды в и так нестабильный грунт.
> 
> К середине 20 века, когда оползневые процессы приобрели сокрушительную силу, разработали схему борьбы с ними. Это было в 1947 году но к реализации ее приступили лишь в 1956-м, когда и началось строительство первой очереди берегоукрепительных сооружений -от Ланжерона до Аркадии. Террасы, дренажные штольни, волноломы, буны и траверсы - все эти гидротехнические сооружения появились на берегах к 1967 году, а заодно там возникли новые пляжи и «Трасса Здоровья». Вторая очередь берегозащиты была завершена в 1976 году и достигла Золотого берега. Третья началась будто бы в конце 80-х, но по целому ряду причин была приостановлена. Как оказалось - надолго.
> 
> Подготовлено по материалам газеты Одесских Строителей


 Источник: politikym.net/zelenue_zonu/ynichtojenie_zelenuh_zon.htm

----------


## Лысый0

> Вот что нашел на просторах интернета:
> 
> Источник: politikym.net/zelenue_zonu/ynichtojenie_zelenuh_zon.htm


 Оползень на 13 это 1957 год. Вот видите начало трассы здоровья отодвигается на 56 год, ведь сначала надо построить дорогу, а потом все остальное. Но Противооползневое управления создали в 1964 ИМХО.

----------


## cerubina

> Вот что нашел на просторах интернета:
>  ..."В 70-е годы обрушился береговой склон 13-ой станции Большого Фонтана, унеся с собой трамвайные пути"...
> Источник: politikym.net/zelenue_zonu/ynichtojenie_zelenuh_zon.htm


  "Всё врут календари!" Это произошло в середине 50-х. Съехало и несколько домиков, пострадала улица. Дорогу перенесли: на участке от 12й до 14й ст. Б.Ф. проезжую часть сместили и сделали одностороннее движение - подпирал откос; Расширили и заасфальтировали кольцо "Гаршина-Дачная-Дачный переулок",  туда же перенесли  трамвайную линию  с  Перекопской дивизии.

----------


## OMF

> Давайте тогда с датами. Работы по противооползневым сооружениям начались в 1964. Но я на велосипеде проезжал по АСФАЛЬТИВОВАННОЙ дороге от Ланжерона до Аркадии уже в 1962. После Аркадии до 16 - только по тропинкам, а в некоторых местах велик (ХВЗ) на мне. Вроде склероза пока....


  ЕМНИП, торжественное открытие ВСЕЙ трассы совпадало с открытием пляжа "Дельфин". Т.е. участки были, может быть была и пешеходная дорожка, но всей трассы не было.

----------


## Лысый0

> ЕМНИП, торжественное открытие ВСЕЙ трассы совпадало с открытием пляжа "Дельфин". Т.е. участки были, может быть была и пешеходная дорожка, но всей трассы не было.


 В каком году? Помню и Дельфина не было, а дорога была  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Son'ka

Кто то что слышал про одесское метро? Случайно наткнулась на интересную статью, рассказ бывшего работника этого засекреченного метрополитена, который давно живет в Ираиле и уже не боится огласки. Это может быть правдой или вымысел?  4 ветки, которые соединяют город. смотрите ссылку до конца, примерно в середине про метрополитен с фото главных станций.







http://*************/?cat=13&paged=19

----------


## Скрытик

> Кто то что слышал про одесское метро? Случайно наткнулась на интересную статью, рассказ бывшего работника этого засекреченного метрополитена, который давно живет в Ираиле и уже не боится огласки. Это может быть правдой или вымысел?  4 ветки, которые соединяют город. смотрите ссылку до конца, примерно в середине про метрополитен с фото главных станций.


  Боже, ну сколько можно туфте верить?
Читайте внимательно - 
*Вся правда об одесском метро*

----------


## Son'ka

> Боже, ну сколько можно туфте верить?
> Читайте внимательно - 
> *Вся правда об одесском метро*


 Спасибо, успокоили, а то я было уж повелась на развод.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Из справочника "Одесса", 1957 год:
"Вдоль береговой полосы пройдет асфальтированная автомагистраль с тротуарами для пешеходов, со стоянками для автомашин и павильонами обслуживания. Первая очередь автострады уже сооружается; длина ее - 6 километров от Центрального парка культуры и отдыха имени Шевченко до Аркадии..."

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите

----------


## Shipshin

to Brassil

ФАЙЛ 1/5804    Дом Ралли Дерибасовская уг Ришельевская

----------


## VicTur

> интерьер "Золотого ключика" 
> [IMG][/IMG]


 Подскажите, пожалуйста, источник фотографии.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

не подскажу, так как уже не помню откуда взял (давненько было)

----------


## mlch

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, источник фотографии.


  Вот

----------


## OMF

> В каком году? Помню и Дельфина не было, а дорога была ))


  Я не помню точно, но где-то 1965-1967 г.

----------


## exse

В этот году исполняется 100 лет Одесскому Автомобильному Обществу:


Поавление Клуба  в 1912г.:


Поавление Клуба  в 1913г.:


Поавление Клуба  в 1916г.:


Поавление Клуба  в 1917г.:


отсюда

Если не в тему - удалю.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

такое фото было?

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## brassl

Нет, не было. А где это?

----------


## Trs

Ух ты! Нежинская? 

(откуда, кстати?)

----------


## brassl

А какой номер Нежинской?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ух ты! Нежинская?


 Почему именно Нежинская?

----------


## Алуксей

извените  может  я  неправ   ,    но   одессу  как  культурную  изюменку  уничтожают  планомерно  ,бизнесмены  ,горсовет,райадминистрации  и  себе  в  карман.
  Что  это  значит    уничтожают   архитектуру,уродуют  цент  города  шикарными  магазинами,  супермаркетами,банками,салонами,бутиками,неоновые  вывески,  шаурмы.
  Почему  я  так  говорю  может  я  не  прав  но  .  я  был  во  Львове   две  недели  назад   был  там  около  недели  ,и  мне  там  понравилось  больше  чем  в  Одессе,хотя  может  я  и неправ.
  но  львоване   все  делают   для  того  что  их  город  был    лучше  то есть  привлекательней  для  туристов  и  просто  для  себя.
   для сравнения  я  был  во  львове   7  лет  назад  и  там  было     хуже  в  10  раз  чем  в  одесе,  старые   маршрутки,грязные  урны   если  заговориш  на  руском  то  продавец  прикидывается  немым.
  А  сейчас   у  них  чище  ,маршрутки  такие  как  у нас   ,и  много   маленьких  магазинчиков ,  ресторанчиков,  музеев  маленьких   (музей  аптеки,царские  покои, прямо  возле   горсовета  и  цены  там  дешевле  чем  у нас  на    30-40%,  там много  чего  есть  посмотреть   услышать ,  гостиница  там  дешевле  чем  у нас   хотя  смотря  где ,  у нас  в  одессе   100  доларов   в  сутки  а  там  638  гривен  двухмесный  номер  конд,микроволновка,чайник  умывальник  совмещенный  санузел  и  завтраки  это  за  эту  сумму  и  это   в пятнадцати  минутах  ходьбы  от  их  ж/д  вокзала   хотя  это  у них  цент.
  Во  львове  кондиционеры  в  центре   нельзя  весить  на  фасаде   а  у нас    этого  уродства  хватает   на  фасадах  центра.
Вывески  во  львове  только   кованые  из  железа  а  не  у нас  в  пласмассе с  неоном .
во  львове   нет  ну  покрайней  мере  я  незаметил   бутиков  в  самом  центре  рыночная  площадь  ,  а  унас  на  каждом  шагу  одни  бутики  и  цены  космос   ,  цены  у  нас  ресторанах(кафе)  как     в  ресторанах  парижа  .
Уних  много  маленьких   кафешек  и  цены  вполне  приемлемые   около   200-250  гривен  на  двоих  человек  и  ребенка  4  лет  на  день.
  Унас  одна  достопримечательность   это  море,оперный,ну  дерибасовская,  приморский  бульвар

----------


## Trs

> Почему именно Нежинская?


 Первая ассоциация была — Нежинская (напротив дома Михельсона-Щербакова), потом ассоциация потухла и уступила место другой — кварталы вокруг Староконного, где такое строение вероятнее встретится.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Первая ассоциация была — Нежинская (напротив дома Михельсона-Щербакова), потом ассоциация потухла и уступила место другой — кварталы вокруг Староконного, где такое строение вероятнее встретится.


 Я с Вами полностью согласен. Но доказать (или опровергнуть) не могу. Возможно это Колонтаевскя или Градоначальницкая, виден лёгкий уклон улицы.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

еле-еле вспомнил, где взял фото (часов 6 назад) вКонтакте есть группа "Одесский краеведческий музей" - это фото из экспозиции "Старая Одесса"http://vkontakte.ru/album-26889806_134143190

----------


## Pumik

> Первая ассоциация была — Нежинская (напротив дома Михельсона-Щербакова), потом ассоциация потухла и уступила место другой — кварталы вокруг Староконного, где такое строение вероятнее встретится.


  о, вот мне тоже очень кажется возле Староконного, самые типичные дома того района.

----------


## malyutka_e

Проще сходить в музей и посмотреть название фотографии

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите

----------


## Пушкин

> извените  может  я  неправ


  В том что, местами, уничтожают исторический облик - правы, но то что во Львове лучше-дешевле-чище  - нет, там тоже есть свои "прелести" - обилие рекламы, цены, грязь.
В вашем посте поразило другое - это обилие ошибок (хотя это принято не замечать), но говорить о культуре и писать "Одесса"  с маленькой буквы - не здешний моветон. Простите если что не так...

----------


## Antique

> грязь.


 Ну не грязнее, чем в Одессе.




> Что  это  значит    уничтожают   архитектуру,уродуют  цент  города  шикарными  магазинами,  супермаркетами,банками,салонами,бутиками,неоновые  вывески,  шаурмы.


 Во Львове тоже имеется тенденция у уничтожению архитектуры, но конечно менее выраженная. Такое уродство, как в Одессе на первом этаже Жуковского, 40/Олександровский проспект или фасады покрашенные фрагментарно я там не встречал.

На мой взгляд следует в некоторых аспектах равняться на черновцы - в городе чисто, здания отреставрированы, чистые дворы и подъезды, а остатки первоначальной рекламы сохранены.

----------


## Vol De Mar

> На мой взгляд следует в некоторых аспектах равняться на черновцы - в городе чисто, здания отреставрированы, чистые дворы и подъезды, а остатки первоначальной рекламы сохранены.


 А меня вот турЫсты из Черновцов порадовали: так лихо отбрехиваться и при этом расписывать колоннаду а-ля "Ксюха и Мыкола здесь булы" - редкий дар

----------


## Малиновский

> А меня вот турЫсты из Черновцов порадовали: так лихо отбрехиваться и при этом расписывать колоннаду а-ля "Ксюха и Мыкола здесь булы" - редкий дар


 +100%
Достали турЫсты всех)))))

----------


## феерический

> А меня вот турЫсты из Черновцов порадовали: так лихо отбрехиваться и при этом расписывать колоннаду а-ля "Ксюха и Мыкола здесь булы" - редкий дар


 Прошлым летом я 2 месяца прожил в Черновцах по работе. Был впервые в этом городе и мало что про него знал. Первые дня 3 жил в гостинице и искал место, где бы я хотел снять квартиру. Нашел на Турецкой площади, в самом центре. Напомнило мне наш горсад, только деревьев меньше. Насколько я был удивлён, что в квартале оказался старый рынок, под названием Еврейский рынок, что там тоже принято торговаться и много колоритных персонажей! Вообще, Черновцы, это первый город на Украине, где мне было комфортно и интересно жить после Одессы. Я высоко оценил культуру и разнообразие жизни местного населения. Это очень "одесский" город, разве что моря нет.
Так вот, о чём это я? О культуре. Если вы застукали людей из Черновцов, вписывающих свои имена в историю Одессы таким способом - так это только от того, что они искренне были убеждены, что это наша местная традиция. 
Ко мне однажды приехала подруга из Финляндии, впервые в Одесе, все дела, я её вожу по городу, показываю, расказываю... Дело доходит до колоннады. Она берёт фотик и с восторгом начинает фотографировать всякие надписи на ней, фотографироваться с ними... Когда я пришел в себя от шока и спросил "WTF?" - оказалось, что она думала, что это местная традиция, на уровне замочков на мосту, и что она была убеждена, что это признания в любви и что это вообще красиво. Когда я ей объяснил политику партии - она очень смутилась, извинялась и поудаляла фотографии...

----------


## Vol De Mar

> Ко мне однажды приехала подруга из Финляндии, впервые в Одесе, все дела, я её вожу по городу, показываю, расказываю... Дело доходит до колоннады. Она берёт фотик и с восторгом начинает фотографировать всякие надписи на ней, фотографироваться с ними... Когда я пришел в себя от шока и спросил "WTF?" - оказалось, что она думала, что это местная традиция, на уровне замочков на мосту, и что она была убеждена, что это признания в любви и что это вообще красиво. Когда я ей объяснил политику партии - она очень смутилась, извинялась и поудаляла фотографии...


 Хорошо хоть традицию посещения подворотен пропустили 
Я не против турыстов, но вот есть большое желание завязывать нашим соотечественникам руки при въезде в город.
Извините, что отвлек ерундой.
С нетерпением жду новых фотографий "о старом"

----------


## Antique

> А меня вот турЫсты из Черновцов порадовали: так лихо отбрехиваться и при этом расписывать колоннаду а-ля "Ксюха и Мыкола здесь булы" - редкий дар


 Чистота не так зависит от 観光客, турИстов, રવાસીઓ, турЫстов, tourIsts или పర్యాటకులు, как от жителей. В противном случае у нас кварталы начиная от Бунина и ниже просто бы блистали, не говоря уже о Слободке. Нет, к достижениям Черновцов однозначно стоит стремиться.

----------


## brassl

Ну раз у нас лирическое отступление....  :smileflag: 
Пару недель назад был во Львове, мне очень понравилось. Намного лучше чем 10 лет тому назад. Был только в центре, но домов вроде наших новостроев на Дерибасовской и Греческой не видел. Архитектура очень красивая, у нас не хуже но не ухожено. Очень жаль свой родной город, руководство в нем всегда чужое, и ему он надо разве что в виде дойной коровы. А цены во Львове порадовали, почти во всех "раскрученных" местах, на компанию из 6 человек 700-800 грн, а поесть и выпить мы любим  :smileflag:  
Деревья на Ришельевской возле кинотеатра Короленко поподпиливали, стало видно фасад здания. К сносу или ремонту?

----------


## Пушкин

> Деревья на Ришельевской возле кинотеатра Короленко поподпиливали, стало видно фасад здания. К сносу или ремонту?


  Там сносить нечего, один фасад и остался, а в этом театре ещё Лёдя Вайсбейн пел...

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Эту восьмиэтажную непостроенную гостиницу, по улице Софиевской пытается  продать одно из агентств "по борьбе с недвижимостью"

----------


## Скрытик

> Вложение 2984775
> Эту восьмиэтажную непостроенную гостиницу, по улице Софиевской пытается  продать одно из агентств "по борьбе с недвижимостью"


  Опа, а поподробнее?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Опа, а поподробнее?


 Дать ссылку?

----------


## феерический

Точно на Софиевской??!! Для того, чтобы там такое построить - нужно снести пол квартала!

----------


## Скрытик

> Дать ссылку?


  Если можно.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Если можно.


 Отправил в личку, дабы не оценили как рекламу :smileflag: 
Ладно, размещу, ссылку. Надеюсь, что ругать не сильно будут...
http://premier-odessa.com.ua/index.php?option=com_hotproperty&task=view&id=3216

----------


## Пушкин

Это где же там такое планируется?

----------


## Скрытик

> Здание будущего отеля расположено в исторической части города на  пересечении ул.Софиевской и ул.Преображенской в пятиминутной доступности  от основных культурных и деловых достопримечательностей  г.Одессы.


 Капец, что же они там сносить собрались???

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Это где же там такое планируется?


 Пишут что на пересечении ул.Софиевской и ул.Преображенской. А вот что сносить будут - это вопрос.

----------


## феерический

Ну там есть один вариант - на первом этаже банк, еще что-то, какой-то салон связи был, типа, мобильна хатка... Новое здание, относительно...

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Вот, нашел расположение монстра...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Пишут что на пересечении ул.Софиевской и ул.Преображенской. А вот что сносить будут - это вопрос.


 Давно хотят снести дом по Преображенской,10 (угол Некрасова), но с нархозом были какие то тёрки.

----------


## Скрытик

Подозреваю что это тут: Там сейчас одноэтажное строение.


Уроды

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот, нашел расположение монстра...


 Ага, я угадал. Чистые уроды (((

Интересно - Штербуль уже утвердила этого монстра?

----------


## Лысый0

> Подозреваю что это тут: Там сейчас одноэтажное строение.
> 
> 
> Уроды


 Суки!!!

----------


## Гидрант

Мне кажется, или на этом маломерном здании висит мемориальная доска о дореволюционной "Просвите" или чем-то столь же важном для истории "неньки"? При таком раскладе возможно оживление "конструктивных визитов" тягнибоковцев и других западных соотечественников к нам. Перед выборами - был бы повод, "экскурсанты" найдутся.

----------


## SaMoVar

Доска через дорогу висит. Лыповая.

----------


## Black_Rabbit

> Деревья на Ришельевской возле кинотеатра Короленко поподпиливали, стало видно фасад здания. К сносу или ремонту?


 


> Там сносить нечего, один фасад и остался, а в этом театре ещё Лёдя Вайсбейн пел...


  Как раз brassl прав.. под снос идет часть квартала, примыкающая к мечети, вместе с бывшим кинотеатром и типографией.. Очередной ТРЦ..

----------


## brassl

Очень жаль, что я прав. Если так пойдет, то любоваться старой архитектурой будем ездить во Львов

----------


## Малиновский

Вот еще один Бизнес центр строить будут,для того что бы он стоял пустым и никому не нужным.
http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14279098.html



> Одесская мэрия опубликовала наконец решения заседания исполкома горсовета 14 июля. Среди прочих (тогда же утверждались  новые тарифы на парковку и снижение квартплаты), там есть и решение о продлении до 2016-го сроков возведения у Тещиного моста бизнес-центра «Воронцовский».


 



> Отметим, что сейчас на месте будущей стройплощадки находится... зеленая зона - с деревьями, дорожками, скамейками. По документам это - сквер имени Жанны Лябурб. В утвержденном горсоветом перечне парков города он значится под номером 18.

----------


## Kamin

Если это "чудо построят, то Колоннаду с площадки Старой Одессы увидеть будет нельзя, или разве крышу.

----------


## Kamin

Как уродуют наш город. Сразу вспоминаю фильм "Чапаев" о белых и красных. Вывод то же. Каждый хочет изуродовать историческую часть города.  Мало новых районов. Или как сделали немцы, убрали из центра Берлина все официальные учреждения. А тут все хотят только в ЦЕНТР!! У нас давно уже нельзя нормально ездить по городу, а все лепят и лепят. Вместо приведения в Божеский вид, дают рушить. Еще немного и о туристах пусть забудут, смотреть один Оперный театр и Потемкинскую лестницу к нам никто не приедет. Мы не Сингапур, мимо нас не идут суда и не летят самолеты. В туристическом плане Черное море - тупик и надо хорошо постараться, чтобы сюда кто-то приехал.

----------


## brassl

Может кто фотографировал на этой выставке? Поделитесь.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.voroncov.biz/galery
Нас тупо не хватает. Только пытаемся какой-то объект привести в порядок - сразу вылазит 2-3 новых прожекта от горсовета. Это просто ужас.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## mlch

> Ага, я угадал. Чистые уроды (((
> 
> Интересно - Штербуль уже утвердила этого монстра?


 А что, ее мнение на что-то влияет? 
ИМХО во власти этого города и области вообще нет людей, которых заботил бы вид Одессы и ее будущее. Все, кто рвется или прорвался к власти, не зависимо от знамен, под которыми они выступают думают только о том, как *сейчас* набить собственные карманы. Что будет с городом потом - интересно только тем, кто собирается тут жить и хочет, чтобы тут жили его дети и внуки. А среди наших "политиков", "политиканов", "хозяйственников", "бизнесменов" и т.п. я таковых не вижу.

----------


## феерический

И так во всём. Урви сегодня, к черту завтра, а после нас - хоть потоп.

----------


## malyutka_e

В гугле в динамике видно, как исчез санаторий "Россия" с 2004 по 2011 годы. Впечатляет. Строение Рондина тоже подрастает :smileflag: 
Смотреть надо по номерам, картинки перепутаны.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://clip2net.com/s/17hum
Скомпилировал в слайдшоу.

----------


## kanivero

> http://clip2net.com/s/17hum
> Скомпилировал в слайдшоу.


 Антивирус какого-то хрена не пропускает (

----------


## Ranke

> В гугле в динамике видно, как исчез санаторий "Россия" с 2004 по 2011 годы. Впечатляет. Строение Рондина тоже подрастает


 *Делал* подобное по "Собачке" и "санаторию Россия".

 2001/2002

 Подробно. (~5Мб)

----------


## malyutka_e

Да, есть еще карта Yahoo maps 2001 года. Самая "древняя" из космических карт. Там все еще не тронуто. И сан. Россия тоже.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Может кто фотографировал на этой выставке? Поделитесь.


 Я фотографировал, немного. Поделюсь.

----------


## Antique

> Подробно. (~5Мб)


 А где можно скачать эту карту?

----------


## brassl

Нашел два фото Волошина в Одессе

Ну и подарок на вечер  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.

----------


## Antique

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=11060&


 У меня сомнение в том, что это Одесса. Это здание в стиле румынского национального романтизма 1930-х годов. Могло находиться как на территории Румынии или Молдавии, так и в районе прежних Румынских владений, напимер Рени.




> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=9535#top_display_media


 А разве это не порт, Андросовский мол? Кстати название изображения - Vozle_porta.jpg

----------


## феерический

> У меня сомнение в том, что это Одесса. Это здание в стиле румынского национального романтизма 1930-х годов. Могло находиться как на территории Румынии или Молдавии, так и в районе прежних Румынских владений, напимер Рени.


 А мне кажется, что это одна из усадеб на Французском бульваре, аналогичные домики находятся на территории санатория Магнолия и рядом.

----------


## Antique

> А мне кажется, что это одна из усадеб на Французском бульваре, аналогичные домики находятся на территории санатория Магнолия и рядом.


 Я был на территории Магнолии. Там нет аналогичных домиков, хотя домики там конечно есть. 

Вот если бы Румыния захватила Одессу в 1930-х годах, то тогда можно было бы размышлять о существовании подобных зданий в городе.

----------


## феерический

Но что-то мне это до боли напоминает... Где-то на Французском бульваре я точно подобное встречал!
__________
Добавлено:
Возможно, конечно, что я ошибаюсь, но архитектура усадеб Французского бульвара перекликается со многими архитектурными стилями. Категоричным в их отношении быть нельзя.

----------


## Vol De Mar

Возможно мой вопрос покажется не в тему, но подскажите, возле входа во дворы стояли две металлических тумбы. Какую смысловую нагрузку несли они? Или так: накой они там стояли?

----------


## Antique

> Возможно мой вопрос покажется не в тему, но подскажите, возле входа во дворы стояли две металлических тумбы. Какую смысловую нагрузку несли они? Или так: накой они там стояли?


 На той, чтобы бричка не обдирала углы.

----------


## brassl

И я слышал хохму что в некоторых местах это заклепанные пушки.

----------


## Kamin

Пушки вмуровывали в причалы вместо кнехтов, это я видел сам. При ремонте старых причалов их выковыривали и ставили кнехты стандартные. И у моряков даже есть выражение завести конец на пушку. (пушки). Если такие есть подскажите кто знает где, обязательно сфотографирую. Пока мне не попадались.

----------


## Kamin

У нас есть целая ограда из орудий!

----------


## translator

Военный спуск

----------


## Лысый0

> Возможно мой вопрос покажется не в тему, но подскажите, возле входа во дворы стояли две металлических тумбы. Какую смысловую нагрузку несли они? Или так: накой они там стояли?


 Оси повозок - карет выдавались наружу и сбивали прямоугольные проёмы. Соскальзывали с чугунных тумб. Это видно на многих воротах....

----------


## Лысый0

> У нас есть целая ограда из орудий!


 Да, из орудий турецкого производства... Перед артиллерийским училищем... После ул. Артиллерийской в сторону Б. Фонтана...

----------


## brassl

Надо помощь клуба  :smileflag: 
Не кажется ли Вам что вид1 и вид2, это одна и та же церковь снята с разных сторон?

Спасибо victor.odessa за фото с выставки. Может кто еще снимал и есть другого качества? Или другие виды?

----------


## Antique

> Да, из орудий турецкого производства... Перед артиллерийским училищем... После ул. Артиллерийской в сторону Б. Фонтана...


 Да, прямо перед домами преподавательского состава. К тому времени когда делали корпуса эти пушки можно было разве что на переплавку отдать.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Надо помощь клуба 
> Не кажется ли Вам что вид1 и вид2, это одна и та же церковь снята с разных сторон?


 Тогда по логике, это церковь на Александровском проспекте. Одно снято либо с Собора, либо с каланчи полицейского участка, а второе фото - снято могло быть только с одного места - церковь на Преображенской.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Пушки вмуровывали в причалы вместо кнехтов, это я видел сам. При ремонте старых причалов их выковыривали и ставили кнехты стандартные. И у моряков даже есть выражение завести конец на пушку. (пушки). Если такие есть подскажите кто знает где, обязательно сфотографирую. Пока мне не попадались.


 Вот эта пушка-кнехт в нашем порту.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=brassl;22314476]Надо помощь клуба  :smileflag: 
Не кажется ли Вам что вид1 и вид2, это одна и та же церковь снята с разных сторон?

Это Покровская церковь. Снята с Собора и с Успенского собора на Преображенской. С Успенского собора любили фотографировать, это была самая высокая точка в Одессе.

----------


## Antique

> Надо помощь клуба 
> Не кажется ли Вам что вид1 и вид2, это одна и та же церковь снята с разных сторон?


 На мой взгляд на первой фотографии большой купол имеет более высокий шпиль и ктому же здания на фотографии никак не идентифицируются. Я считаю, что при текущем ракурсе в кадр должно было попасть здание семинарии с куполом, а на фото оно отсутствует.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На мой взгляд на первой фотографии большой купол имеет более высокий шпиль и ктому же здания на фотографии никак не идентифицируются. Я считаю, что при текущем ракурсе в кадр должно было попасть здание семинарии с куполом, а на фото оно отсутствует.


 Семинарию перестраивали в начале 20-го века. Есть целая книга по этому поводу. Тогда построили купола с крестами. Значит, фото сделано до ее перестройки.

----------


## Antique

> Семинарию перестраивали в начале 20-го века. Есть целая книга по этому поводу. Тогда построили купола с крестами. Значит, фото сделано до ее перестройки.


 Ну допустим... Только надо знать как выглядела семинария до перестройки, Может она выглядела не так как на фото. И также на фотографии в том же квартале мне не получилось привязаться к флигелям - всё по иному.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну допустим... Только надо знать как выглядела семинария до перестройки, Может она выглядела не так как на фото. И также на фотографии в том же квартале мне не получилось привязаться к флигелям - всё по иному.


 Фото семинарии есть в книге 100-летие Одессы. Если найду, покажу. Здание было с ровной крышей, ничем не приметное.

----------


## Antique

> Фото семинарии есть в книге 100-летие Одессы. Если найду, покажу. Здание было с ровной крышей, ничем не приметное.


 Всё, сдаюсь - Вы правы! Я привязался к местности, снимали с каланчи съезжей части и в правом нижнем углу виден кусок её двора.

----------


## brassl

> Всё, сдаюсь - Вы правы! Я привязался к местности, снимали с каланчи съезжей части и в правом нижнем углу виден кусок её двора.


 Вы не могли бы в Архиве, в комментах, подписать, что откуда снималось, что б я не напутал  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вы не могли бы в Архиве, в комментах, подписать, что откуда снималось, что б я не напутал


 Вид 1 - с Собора, вид 2 - с Успенского.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Вид 1 - с Собора, вид 2 - с Успенского.


 с Собора или с каланчи?

----------


## brassl

> с Собора или с каланчи?


 Вот и я об этом  :smileflag: 
Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## malyutka_e

> с Собора или с каланчи?


 С Собора. Каланча гораздо ближе.

----------


## Antique

> С Собора. Каланча гораздо ближе.


 Ближе к чему? К собору? Но тогда угол обзора будет намного шире. Также, этом случае в кадр попадёт каланча, так как они на одной линии съёмки, тут даже кадрирование или длиннофокусный объектив не поможет

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Antique;22321549]Ближе к чему? К собору? Но тогда угол обзора будет намного шире. Также, этом случае в кадр попадёт каланча, так как они на одной линии съёмки, тут даже кадрирование или длиннофокусный объектив не поможет[/QUO

Да, вы правы. Значит, снимали с каланчи. От каланчи до Покровской церкви 340 метров по прямой.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще раз о техническом обществе, здание которого (арх. Бернардацци) уже руины.

----------


## malyutka_e

Дополнение в галерею архитекторов Одессы. Толвинский.

----------


## Antique

> Еще раз о техническом обществе, здание которого (арх. Бернардацци) уже руины.


 арх. Меснер. Бернардацци претворял в жизнь его замысел.

----------


## Good++++

Прогулка по проспекту Шевченко i-tverd.narod.ru/Odessa/Shevchenko_pr.html

----------


## malyutka_e

Из старых Одесских газет.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений.Заходите

----------


## Pumik

приобрела книгу, где есть первое фото и подписано, как ИВС (изолятор временного содержания)
здание со второго фото, кажется, "проходило" пару недель назад в обсуждении "куда идет процессия"

----------


## malyutka_e

Проходил сегодня по Екатерининской мимо СБУ и просто обалдел. Они перекрашивают фасад и предполагаются 2 варианта - желтый и голубой.
Колонны покрасили в белый. По-моему, у них что-то с головой. Вообще, такая штукатурка исключает покраску. Она сама по себе очень стойкая и долговечная (у старых штукатуров она называется "гречка") и ее можно только мыть. Здание, покрытое такой штукатуркой выглядит очень солидно, что подходит к конторе, которая в нем расположена.  А теперь это будет веселенький цирк шапито. :smileflag:  Наверное Мироненко посоветовал - он любитель такой раскраски. , вспомните Пушкинскую.

----------


## Trs

А ещё на Преображенской таки будут обносить лесами дом Лившица. Дом отснял на всякий случай.

----------


## Antique

Эх.... лишь бы деньги потратить. СБУ была в нормальном состоянии.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Бармалеюшко

вчера смотрел передачу о надстройке мансард. И там депутат Казарновский рассказал о проекте кажется стеклянной надстройки полукруглого здания возле Дюка. Документы разрешительные практически все уже получены. Подробности расскажите, кто то что то знает?

----------


## brassl

Вечерний подарок для хорошего настроения  :smileflag:  
Нашел на замену, лучшего качества и чуть шире по кадру

----------


## Пушкин

А я таки получил сегодня удовольствие - нашел  фильм 1965 года и поймал себя на мысли что совсем не слежу за сюжетом и игрой актёров, а выискиваю только задний план - пришлось смотреть второй раз))). По моему этот фильм мы ещё не обсуждали, в любом случае - наслаждайтесь...http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1857183
"Эскадра уходит на запад"

----------


## mlch

> А я таки получил сегодня удовольствие - нашел  фильм 1965 года и поймал себя на мысли что совсем не слежу за сюжетом и игрой актёров, а выискиваю только задний план - пришлось смотреть второй раз))). По моему этот фильм мы ещё не обсуждали, в любом случае - наслаждайтесь...http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1857183
> "Эскадра уходит на запад"


  Можно и в он-лайне

----------


## Скрытик

> Можно и в он-лайне


  В онлайне качество хромает и не остается на память ))))

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Sumo

На "военном альбоме" появилась фото освобождения Одессы
http://waralbum.ru/49915/

Есть ли у кого-то идеи относительно местоположения событий?

----------


## GOODY

> можно было с самого начала так и написать.
> На сегодняшний день, есть люки с разным узором, с разным клеймом и, может быть, в свое время, были и с гербом, лично я не припомню.
> Из приведенных фотографий только Львов имеет отношение к СНГ, но менталитет там другой, поэтому считаю данное сравнение не уместно в теме про Одессу.


 Не помню чем закончился спор о люках, но сегодня наткнулся на интересную старую крышку люка начала прошлого века. Находится в Купальном пер 6 (Веры Инбер) рядом с крыльцом здания. Там еще рядышком были маленькие (типа) металлические пробки (лючки) и если не ошибаюсь что-то было написано то ли на немецком, то ли ещё на каком-то чужом  языке. К сожалению сфотографировать не было возможности. Если кому-то будет интересно, то подъехайте посмотрите. Ну или если выдастся возможность, то сам сфоткаю. Хотя может уже кто-то выкладывал тут фото.

----------


## mlch

> На "военном альбоме" появилась фото освобождения Одессы
> http://waralbum.ru/49915/
> 
> Есть ли у кого-то идеи относительно местоположения событий?


 Про место ничего пока сказать не могу. А вот про время скажу. Уж слишком много листвы на фотографии для начала апреля. Тем более, что по воспоминаниям очевидцев весна в 1944 была поздняя. Не уверен я, что это Одесса.

----------


## malyutka_e

Здесь: http://picasaweb.google.com/113479346893380766262?gsessionid=j_B_QQMidh3wNEMzq  N2p6Q  много интересных фотографий Одессы.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Про место ничего пока сказать не могу. А вот про время скажу. Уж слишком много листвы на фотографии для начала апреля. Тем более, что по воспоминаниям очевидцев весна в 1944 была поздняя. Не уверен я, что это Одесса.


 Да и уличных боёв в городе не было.

----------


## феерический

Со стороны пересыпи были.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Со стороны пересыпи были.


 На Усатово, между партизанами и карателями (кажется калмыками).

----------


## malyutka_e

Спор ни о чем...

----------


## Good++++

На Канатной срезают старые металлические столбы, которые простояли более 70-ти лет... и еще столько бы простояли!

Обратите внимание: старый столб стоит строго под углом 90 градусов, а новопоставленный уже наклонен!

----------


## Киров

[QUOTE=victor.odessa;22411106]Да и уличных боёв в городе не было. 
Не как в Сталинграде,но бои были.

----------


## malyutka_e

Смотришь панорамы пос. Таирова (ФАЙЛ 43/14136 и др.), и такая тоска берет. Наверное, все было бы гораздо симпатичней, если бы не 70 лет совка? Например, спальные районы Парижа...

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Ну вот вам по теме еще и пос. Котовского, наверное где-то 80-е  
                                                                                                                                                                                           [IMG][IMG]http: //s008.radikal.ru/i303/1108/56/2d4c76461e48t.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]   


действительно - ТОСКА....

----------


## malyutka_e

Даже смотреть не хочу.

----------


## netslov

> На "военном альбоме" появилась фото освобождения Одессы
> http://waralbum.ru/49915/
> 
> Есть ли у кого-то идеи относительно местоположения событий?


 Давно занимаюсь этой темой-именно эта фотка меня всегда умиляет..какая листва может быть 10 апреля?????Не освобождение Одессы это точно..

----------


## OMF

> Ну вот вам по теме еще и пос. Котовского, наверное где-то 80-е  
>                                                                                                                                                                                            [IMG][IMG]http: //s008.radikal.ru/i303/1108/56/2d4c76461e48t.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]   
> 
> 
> действительно - ТОСКА....


 Это 1976 г. Кстати, снято с моего сайта

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это 1976 г. Кстати, снято с моего сайта


 А адрес не подскажите? Добровольского / Махачкалинская ?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> А адрес не подскажите? Добровольского / Махачкалинская ?


  Да, Добровольского - Махачкалинская
P.S. Оказывается это фото есть не только на сайте уважаемого OMF

----------


## Trs

Первоисточником в любом случае был он — больше пока в сети нигде этой серии Орлеманса нет.

----------


## Good++++

А такое фото в большом разрешении есть?

1939 год

----------


## victor.odessa

Вот что хотят возвести на Польском спуске. Капец Одессе.

Офисно-торговый комплекс.
Перекресток ул. Греческой и Польского спуска. г. Одесса
Участок предполагаемого строительства расположен в исторической центральной части г. Одессы и предназначен для строительства офисно-торгового комплекса.
Территория участка расположена в кварталах одно- и трехэтажной застройки и представляет собой замкнутое пространство, ограниченное с востока Деволановским спуском, с юга – Строгановским мостом (по ул. Греческой), с запада – Польским спуском, с севера – Таможенной площадью. В окружающей застройке присутствует значительное количество памятников архитектуры местно значения, что делает месторасположение планируемого комплекса привлекательным не только для жителей Одессы, но и для туристов.
Проект строительства отличается своей современностью и оригинальностью - пешеходные проходы к офисному комплексу запроектированы со всех четырех сторон, а так же по двум проектированным пешеходным мостам, соединяющим комплекс с улицей Дерибасовской и улицей Канатной – самым сердцем Одессы.
В процессе - завершающий этап утверждения архитектурного решения застройки территории и подготовка участка к строительным работам.
http://www.zig.com.ua/ru/objects/projects/polsky_spusk
Вложение 3015353

----------


## Лысый0

> Вот что хотят возвести на Польском спуске. Капец Одессе.
> 
> Офисно-торговый комплекс.
> Перекресток ул. Греческой и Польского спуска. г. Одесса
> Участок предполагаемого строительства расположен в исторической центральной части г. Одессы и предназначен для строительства офисно-торгового комплекса.
> Территория участка расположена в кварталах одно- и трехэтажной застройки и представляет собой замкнутое пространство, ограниченное с востока Деволановским спуском, с юга – Строгановским мостом (по ул. Греческой), с запада – Польским спуском, с севера – Таможенной площадью. В окружающей застройке присутствует значительное количество памятников архитектуры местно значения, что делает месторасположение планируемого комплекса привлекательным не только для жителей Одессы, но и для туристов.
> Проект строительства отличается своей современностью и оригинальностью - пешеходные проходы к офисному комплексу запроектированы со всех четырех сторон, а так же по двум проектированным пешеходным мостам, соединяющим комплекс с улицей Дерибасовской и улицей Канатной – самым сердцем Одессы.
> В процессе - завершающий этап утверждения архитектурного решения застройки территории и подготовка участка к строительным работам.
> http://www.zig.com.ua/ru/objects/projects/polsky_spusk
> Вложение 3015353


 Накрылась Канава медным тазом... Надо скорей подохнуть, чтобы этого не увидеть...

----------


## brassl

Наверное такого же монстра всунут и возле арабского центра, вместо типографии и кинотеатра.
Как писал Высоцкий в начале 70-х

И скоро здесь по плану реконструкций
Ввысь этажей десятки вознесуться
Бетон, стекло, металл...
Холодно,холодно, холодно в доме

Когда писал..., а как про сегодняшний день

----------


## Малиновский

> Вот что хотят возвести на Польском спуске. Капец Одессе.
> 
> Офисно-торговый комплекс.
> Перекресток ул. Греческой и Польского спуска. г. Одесса
> Участок предполагаемого строительства расположен в исторической центральной части г. Одессы и предназначен для строительства офисно-торгового комплекса.
> Территория участка расположена в кварталах одно- и трехэтажной застройки и представляет собой замкнутое пространство, ограниченное с востока Деволановским спуском, с юга – Строгановским мостом (по ул. Греческой), с запада – Польским спуском, с севера – Таможенной площадью. В окружающей застройке присутствует значительное количество памятников архитектуры местно значения, что делает месторасположение планируемого комплекса привлекательным не только для жителей Одессы, но и для туристов.
> Проект строительства отличается своей современностью и оригинальностью - пешеходные проходы к офисному комплексу запроектированы со всех четырех сторон, а так же по двум проектированным пешеходным мостам, соединяющим комплекс с улицей Дерибасовской и улицей Канатной – самым сердцем Одессы.
> В процессе - завершающий этап утверждения архитектурного решения застройки территории и подготовка участка к строительным работам.
> http://www.zig.com.ua/ru/objects/projects/polsky_spusk
> Вложение 3015353


 Так это вместо всего этого строить будут??

----------


## Лысый0

> Так это вместо всего этого строить будут??


 Думаю радиозавод оставят, а вот от "Орион" до Потемкинцев самое оно. Думаю и садик хрохнут. И куда теперь шлюхи переместятся?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Накрылась Канава медным тазом... Надо скорей подохнуть, чтобы этого не увидеть...


 Я тебя уважаю !!!

----------


## Малиновский

> И куда теперь шлюхи переместятся?


 Как куда!?-В бизнес центр!!!

----------


## Лысый0

> Я тебя уважаю !!!


 Соответственно...

----------


## Скрытик

> Здесь: http://picasaweb.google.com/113479346893380766262?gsessionid=j_B_QQMidh3wNEMzq  N2p6Q  много интересных фотографий Одессы.


  У Парамонова еще и сайт есть интересный. Я давно спрашивал не знает ли кто его, что бы пригласить к нам. Его открытки давно на ОдессаСтори, я ссылку давал.

----------


## Скрытик

> Это 1976 г. Кстати, снято с моего сайта


  И кто-то упрекал меня в водяных знаках! Это очень полезная штука.

----------


## OMF

> И кто-то упрекал меня в водяных знаках! Это очень полезная штука.


 Она полезная, когда водяной знак ставишь ты сам. Когда же на твою фотографию его ставит сайт, то это уже прямое нахальство. 
В случае же с этой фотографией, она сделана одним человеком, права на нее - у другого (по этой причине - соавтора сайта), всю остальную работу и расходы несу я сам - "мадам Циперович, так где же будем делать талию?" - какой водяной знак на нее ставить?

----------


## SaMoVar

По поводу всех новостроек - ИМХО надо собирать пресс-конференцию. Завтра порешаем с соратниками - скорее всего так и сделаем. Если есть заинтересованные в обломе этих стеклобетонных проектов (Военный спуск, Софиевская, Греческая, Ришельевская) пишите в личку. Будем сидеть и кнопки давить - ничего не сдвинется. А зарубить эти проекты вполне возможно. Был бы резонанс.

----------


## Abag

Добрый день. На сколько мне кажется это фонтан был не на Соборной площаде, а в Городском саду. На фотографии так и написано "Горсад" 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=15925#top_  display_media

----------


## brassl

> Добрый день. На сколько мне кажется это фонтан был не на Соборной площаде, а в Городском саду. На фотографии так и написано "Горсад" 
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=15925#top_  display_media


 Спасибо большое, исправил!
Есть немного дополнений.Заходите.

----------


## Shipshin

brassl > Место нахождения не знаю. Подскажите    
ФАЙЛ 4/5866  Никитенко

А разве это не райком Комсомола на Приморском бульваре.

----------


## Бармалеюшко

> Так это вместо всего этого строить будут??


 да уж, жалкое зрелище. Эти сараи давно стоило снести

----------


## Antique

> да уж. Эти сараи давно стоили снести


 Не стоит. Стирать историческую память- мазохизм. Зато новый многоэтажный стеклянный сарай можно построить на Таирова, Котовского, Бугаёвке, Щорса, Ленпосёлке или Заставе-3. Места там хоть отбавляй.

----------


## Малиновский

> Зато новый многоэтажный стеклянный сарай можно построить на Таирова, Котовского, Бугаёвке или Заставе-3. Места там хоть отбавляй.


 Это да,но и оставлять эти прогнившие трущобы в начале 21 века,в центре города, как то не очень.

----------


## Antique

> Это да,но и оставлять эти прогнившие трущобы в начале 21 века,в центре города, как то не очень.


 Любое здание без ремонта будет как-то не очень. Можно и Оперный не ремонтировать, а потом снести, ибо сарай.

----------


## Малиновский

> Любое здание без ремонта будет как-то не очень. Можно и Оперный не ремонтировать, а потом снести, ибо сарай.


 Нет,там реально жесть.У меня товарищ там жил.Они так надеялись что их будут сносить что бы им дали квартиру новую.Там аварийное состояние,наверно с основания постройки.Хорошо бы канаву превратить конечно в какое то модное место,как это есть в Британии и др.Там под мостами вместо грязных канав пооткрывали магазины,кафе,пабы....Но кто это будет делать тут!?

----------


## Antique

> Нет,там реально жесть.У меня товарищ там жил.Они так надеялись что их будут сносить что бы им дали квартиру новую.Там аварийное состояние,наверно с основания постройки.


 С основания постройки здания сверкали. Ну а откуда до революции в центре Одессы могли быть неухоженные здания?

Вид на Польский спуск:

----------


## Бармалеюшко

> Любое здание без ремонта будет как-то не очень. Можно и Оперный не ремонтировать, а потом снести, ибо сарай.


 не сравнивайте Оперный с заурядной постройкой, давно отслужившее своё.
Архитектурная ценность Оперного и трухлявых домишек в Канаве несравнима.
Строить в том месте имеет смысл достаточно высокое здание , чтобы вход в него был не из Канавы, а сверху (на уровне моста)

По поводу ремонта. Нет никакой целесообразности ремонтировать труху. Несущая способность ракушняка наверняка на уровне песка. не дай Бог землетрясение-в Центре и на Молдаванке будет второй Спитак.
Усиливать фундаменты, полностью армировать дом-никто на это не пойдёт. Проще, легче, целесообразнее снести и построить новое. В любом случае новое раза в 2 должно быть выше старого.
 А то что спуск был хорош 100 лет назад, охотно верю.Так и старушка-долгожитель девочкой была красавицей. Только никому не приходит в голову на исходе её жизни пытаться придать бабушке вид девочки. Вальсировать с нею тоже не пойдёшь..А ведь когда то блистала на балах.......

----------


## Antique

> не сравнивайте Оперный с заурядной постройкой, давно отслужившее своё.
> Архитектурная ценность Оперного и трухлявых домишек в Канаве несравнима.
> Строить в том месте имеет смысл достаточно высокое здание , чтобы вход в него был не из Канавы, а сверху (на уровне моста)


 Так Оперный театр тоже можно донести до трухи, тогда будет не Оперный, а трухлявый театришко. Эти здания были вполне приличными, хоть и скромного вида, пока за ними следили. Что касается исторической ценности, то по сравнению с Оперным она не так уж и мала. То что застройка заурядная - не должно смущать, её наличие имеет важное историческое значение. Следует сохранять здания районами, а не избирательно, тогда город не будет выглядеть посмешишем как в Киев или Днепропетровск.




> По поводу ремонта. Нет никакой целесообразности ремонтировать труху. Несущая способность ракушняка наверняка на уровне песка. не дай Бог землетрясение-в Центре и на Молдаванке будет второй Спитак.
> Усиливать фундаменты, полностью армировать дом-никто на это не пойдёт. Проще, легче, целесообразнее снести и построить новое. В любом случае новое раза в 2 должно быть выше старого.


 Стекляшки строить не следует, хватает высотных уродцев вокруг Эпсилона. Строить высокие здания в спуске бессмысленно - спуск превратится в тёмное ущелье. То что на реставрацию никто не пойдёт, так временщики же - потому ваш товарищ и жил в таких условиях.





> А то что спуск был хорош 100 лет назад, охотно верю.Так и старушка-долгожитель девочкой была красавицей. Только никому не приходит в голову на исходе её жизни пытаться придать бабушке вид девочки. Вальсировать с нею тоже не пойдёшь..А ведь когда то блистала на балах.......


 Современные технологии позволяют реанимировать даже труп. Или даже не современные. Европейские города во Вторую мировую были гораздо более разрушены чем Одесса, и тем не мение многое удалось восстановить или сохранить хотя бы естевственный облик.

----------


## Бармалеюшко

> Стекляшки строить не следует, хватает высотных уродцев вокруг Эпсилона. Строить высокие здания в спуске бессмысленно - спуск превратится в тёмное ущелье. То что на реставрацию никто не пойдёт, так временщики же - потому ваш товарищ и жил в таких условиях.


 Согласен, здание вроде Дома №1 по Греческой  (стилизация под классику) смотрелось бы органичнее.
По спуску и так мало кто ходит. А для офисов внизу свет (естественное освещение) не критичен.


> Современные технологии позволяют реанимировать даже труп. Или даже не современные. Европейские города во Вторую мировую были гораздо более разрушены, чем одесса и тем не мение многое удалось восстановить или сохранить хотя бы естевственный облик.


 Технологии многое позволяют, вот только кто за всё это заплатит? На памятники архитектуры нет средств на завершение фасадных работ (а это далеко не капремонт, как нужно было бы сделать).
О домике в Канаве и говорить не приходится

----------


## brassl

А знаете, Вы наверное правы. Но... 
Это ж кто то привел в такое состояние. И пивзавод привел и Канаву. Где то ж на балансе по документам оно числилось и потихоньку ветшало. Хотелось бы лет по 40 им на отсидку посидеть подумать су..ам.
А так конечно, чего уж руками водить. Ветхое ж.
И Короленко ветхий и Фесенко ветхий, Рынок ветхий, а дом возле Оперного - тоже ветхий был, давайте на его месте поставим фигню с балкончиками. И никто не сел и не сядет.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Заглянул сегодня во внутрь здания бывшей электростанции Одесского трамвая. Сплошная разруха. Но, как по мне - это идеальное место для создания политехнического музея с элементами эксплуатариума.

----------


## victor.odessa

Хочу обратить Ваше внимание на фотографию из галереи в разделе "Место нахождения не знаю". На фотографии видно, что друг к другу примыкают два здания.
Вложение 3018797
Я считаю, что данный приют находился по адресу Польский спуск,6(дом сохранился) и Польский спуск,6а (сейчас на этом месте сталинка). 
Вложение 3018839Вложение 3018845Вложение 3018848Вложение 3018849

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Интересно, что в этом здании (Польский спуск 6) размер всех окон одинаковый, кроме одного (как раз того, что был дверью, к которой вела лестница)

----------


## victor.odessa

> Интересно, что в этом здании (Польский спуск 6) размер всех окон одинаковый, кроме одного (как раз того, что был дверью, к которой вела лестница)


 Сейчас салон- магазин элитной мебели, а в 70-80 был продовольственный магазин Буревестник.

----------


## Лысый0

> Согласен, здание вроде Дома №1 по Греческой  (стилизация под классику) смотрелось бы органичнее.
> По спуску и так мало кто ходит. А для офисов внизу свет (естественное освещение) не критичен.
> Технологии многое позволяют, вот только кто за всё это заплатит? На памятники архитектуры нет средств на завершение фасадных работ (а это далеко не капремонт, как нужно было бы сделать).
> О домике в Канаве и говорить не приходится


 Кто и за какие деньги воссоздал после войны ПОЛНОСТЬЮ РАЗРУШЕННОЕ Старое место в Варшаве? До единого кирпичика. Стоит уже более 60 лет и радует глаз.

----------


## brassl

А чего Варшаву вспоминать, хотя и это верно.
Моя бабушка работала в кинотеатре Одесса, сразу после его восстановления. А ведь стены от него одни остались. А сейчас говорят - ветхое строение....востановить нельзя.

----------


## Antique

Давно ещё обнаружил открытку Потёмкинской лестницы с разрешением 1600 по горизонтали  http://babs71.livejournal.com/409488.html Но совсем забыл о ней, а между прочим, я такой фотографии на одессастори не нашёл, хотя с того же ракурса есть подобные.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Сверю. Добавлю.

----------


## Лысый0

> А чего Варшаву вспоминать, хотя и это верно.
> Моя бабушка работала в кинотеатре Одесса, сразу после его восстановления. А ведь стены от него одни остались. А сейчас говорят - ветхое строение....востановить нельзя.


 Я помню развалины Дома офицеров, школы Столярского, 116 школы ...

----------


## malyutka_e

Венгры восстановили в Будапеште, практически после полного разрушения немцами, Будайскую крепость. И как восстановили! Сейчас никто не скажет, что ей всего-то 60 лет. Выглядит на всю тысячу. Просто они уважают себя и свою историю, чего у нас, к сожалению, нет.

----------


## Kamin

Можем добавить почтамт. Для это надо сильно захотеть. И в первую очередь любить СВОЙ город.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Лысый0

> Можем добавить почтамт. Для это надо сильно захотеть. И в первую очередь любить СВОЙ город.


 Точно, склероз. Развалины почтамта были огорожены как с Садовой, так и со двора Подбельского. Все развалины представляли из себя стены с кучами строй мусора и их использовали как проходняки (кроме Дома офицеров у которого были заложены кирпичами окна). С Гаванной ходили напрямую мимо 1 бани и главный ход Столярского на Екатериненскую и т.д.

----------


## brassl

И еще можно вспоминать за развалины, но восстановили ж, стоит в прежнем виде. Потому что бабки в глаза не лезли. А сейчас легче (дешевле) снести

----------


## Бармалеюшко

> Можем добавить почтамт. Для это надо сильно захотеть. И в первую очередь любить СВОЙ город.


 а что могли тогда построить вместо почтамта? Такое же самое здание? Поэтому и восстановили ...
 Опять же, почтамт не чета домишкам в канаве.
И вообще, в каждую эпоху строят в соответствии с актуальными для неё тенденциями в архитектуре.

----------


## brassl

А вместо почтамта могли построить классную "сталинку" для нуждающихся в жилье. Это как вариант. Ну а насчет архитектуры... Да, надстройка стеклянного куба над кинотеатром Одесса, это Высокоархитектурное решение  :smileflag:  И загробленная Греческая с дебильными фонтанами-песочницами  -  долго надо было думать, что б такое построить.  Готов пожать руку мэру Львова, за то что у него в центре нет такой фигни (но только за это  :smileflag: ), любит  он свой город.

----------


## Бармалеюшко

> Готов пожать руку мэру Львова, за то что у него в центре нет такой фигни (но только за это ), любит  он свой город.


 Одессе до Львова ещё расти и расти..
А руку жмите Петрушке. Вы ведь за него голосовали

----------


## brassl

> Одессе до Львова ещё расти и расти..
> А руку жмите Петрушке. Вы ведь за него голосовали


 Это у меня на нике написано?
А в чем глобальная разница между одним и другим для Одессы?
Ладно, это уже политика.
А насчет того кому до кого расти... я бы так свой город не сравнивал.
Вы не местный? :smileflag: 

Может у кого есть дополнения для Архива?

----------


## Tefush

Что вы с этими старыми фотографиями носитесь, которым по веку, а то и два. Как будто зашел в обитель сотрудников горархива. Это всё прошлое, пусть его хоронят мертвецы, есть Одесса-настоящая. Которую видишь, когда выйдешь на улицу. Она - реальная, и ее надо обсуждать, а не призраков.

----------


## феерический

> Что вы с этими старыми фотографиями носитесь, которым по веку, а то и два. Как будто зашел в обитель сотрудников горархива. Это всё прошлое, пусть его хоронят мертвецы, есть Одесса-настоящая. Которую видишь, когда выйдешь на улицу. Она - реальная, и ее надо обсуждать, а не призраков.


 Тот, кто не ценит прошлого - не имеет будущего.

----------


## Antique

> ее надо обсуждать


 "Наша пісня гарна й нова, починаєм її знову."

Сохранение истории - это наша реальность.

----------


## Tefush

> Тот, кто не ценит прошлого - не имеет будущего.


 Безусловно. Но это же не значит, что всё внимание надо переместить в прошлое. Прошлого уже нет и никогда не будет. Есть только настоящее, где надо жить и работать и смотреть на Одессу, которая настоящая.

----------


## феерический

Работаем в других темах, а тут именно вспоминаем и сохраняем.

----------


## Antique

> а что могли тогда построить вместо почтамта? Такое же самое здание? Поэтому и восстановили ...
>  Опять же, почтамт не чета домишкам в канаве.


 Почему не чета? 

Иные города могут послужить примерами того, что можно построить вместо того, чтобы восстанавливать. Так многие здания в Севастополе могли быть восстановлены, но победила идея нового центра - ансамбля зданий сталинской поры. В Днепропетровске одно из зданий в самом центре было перестроено в сталинку, хотя можно было восстановить оригинальный декор.

----------


## Antique

> Безусловно. Но это же не значит, что *всё* внимание надо переместить в прошлое.


 А кто сказал, что всё?




> Есть только настоящее, где надо жить и работать и смотреть на Одессу, которая настоящая.


  Я не понимаю, как можно работать в прошлом. И каким образом нас касается сей феномен?

Живут в прошлом застройщики центра города. Сейчас ХХI век на дворе, а они тулят свои постройки в непредназначенном для деловой жизни центре.

----------


## brassl

> Что вы с этими старыми фотографиями носитесь, которым по веку, а то и два. Как будто зашел в обитель сотрудников горархива. Это всё прошлое, пусть его хоронят мертвецы, есть Одесса-настоящая. Которую видишь, когда выйдешь на улицу. Она - реальная, и ее надо обсуждать, а не призраков.


  Но мертвецы это мои предки и без них не было бы Одессы настоящей. Ну а насчет сотрудников горархива, лично для меня лестное сравнение. Историю знать надо, а не Ванькой безродным по миру кататься. Докатались уже.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Но мертвецы это мои предки и без них не было бы Одессы настоящей. Ну а насчет сотрудников горархива, лично для меня лестное сравнение. Историю знать надо, а не Ванькой безродным по миру кататься. Докатались уже.


 100%

----------


## malyutka_e

> Безусловно. Но это же не значит, что всё внимание надо переместить в прошлое. Прошлого уже нет и никогда не будет. Есть только настоящее, где надо жить и работать и смотреть на Одессу, которая настоящая.


 А вы, батенька, маргинал. Из-за таких как вы, мы (и вы, в частности) и сидим в этом социальном, архитектурном и политическом дерьме. Приятного вам сидения.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Что вы с этими старыми фотографиями носитесь, которым по веку, а то и два. Как будто зашел в обитель сотрудников горархива. Это всё прошлое, пусть его хоронят мертвецы, есть Одесса-настоящая. Которую видишь, когда выйдешь на улицу. Она - реальная, и ее надо обсуждать, а не призраков.


 Скажите, а у Вас есть дома альбомы с фотографиями Ваших предков (папы, мамы, дедушки, бабушки и т.д.)? Часто ли Вы их вспоминаете? Рассказываете ли Вы о них своим детям? Посещаете ли Вы их могилы? Если нет, то к Вам у меня вопросов нет. Если да, то зачем Вам "Это всё прошлое"? Ведь вокруг Вас живые люди, "когда выйдешь на улицу". Они реальны. Они не призраки. "Что вы с этими старыми фотографиями носитесь, которым по веку"?

----------


## Гидрант

Знаете, эти старые фотографии имеют ОГРОМНОЕ не только познавательное, но и *практическое* значение.

  *Показать скрытый текст* **Я сейчас раскрыл книгу "Зодчие и строители Ленинграда" и выпишу несколько строк:
"...Не стало и "Самсона" - известной статуи Козловского. Фашистские захватчики распилили ее на части и вывезли.
Профессору скульптуры В.Л. Симонову поручили ее воссоздание...Моделей, копий или обмерных данных не было. Единственное, на что мог положиться скульптор, это на ФОТОГРАФИИ. Симонов отобрал лучшие изображения. Увеличенные и приведенные к одному и тому же размеру, они были расположены вокруг скульптуры, которую лепил мастер.
 В процессе работы Симонов мог все время визуально проверять - совпадает ли силуэт вылепленной им статуи с контурами изображения на фотографии..."
И Павловск, и Екатерининский дворец, и Гатчинский комплекс - как бы можно возродить разрушенное войной и НАМЕРЕННЫМ варварством, если бы не осталось фотодокументов?
И очень мне хочется верить, что рано или поздно, эта собрание фотодокументов (*а надо бы и обмеры,* пока есть, что обмерять!) еще как будет полезно!!
 Через сколько лет, увы! не знаю, но став жить в  истинно цивилизованной стране и начав относиться к своему богатству не как свора хапающей и ломающей быдлоты, а так, как относятся в Чехии, Австрии, Скандинавии, Великобритании... Одесса будет вычищать уродство "подаренное" сволочами, способными ради денег на все. 
И восстанавливать то, чем она столетиями гордилась и будет гордиться, что отнюдь не отменяет ее изначального стремления к изменениям, новизне, предприимчивости - в сочетании с умом и любовью в СВОЕМУ, т.е. общему, выпестованному, а не купленному кем-то на распродаже по дешевке городу.

И если потомки не скурвятся окончательно, эту тему Одесского Форума они еще вспомнят когда-нибудь добрым словом.

----------


## Гидрант

Вместо ПС... Знаю, на форуме не принято "рассекречивать" репу, но только что пришло - не могу удержаться, чтоб не процитировать



> Да не нервничайте так - оне поцы, а нам - доброго здоровья ))


 100% и +++++++++

----------


## nikol27

[/IMG]






А есть такие, я уже месяц читаю эту тему, очень мне нравится, если будет что-то новое обязательно выставлю. А фото Одесской области вы собираете?
Научите как сделать фото большими, я не умею.

----------


## nikol27

И ещё такая.

----------


## brassl

Вот нашел на замену вид Думы

----------


## Скрытик

> "Наша пісня гарна й нова, починаєм її знову."
> 
> Сохранение истории - это наша реальность.


 Не кормите троллей. Тут не с кем говорить...

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто знает, от каких часов этот маятник ?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Кто знает, от каких часов этот маятник ?


 Неужели городские куранты?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Неужели городские куранты?


  yes!

----------


## malyutka_e

А что это за дама ?

----------


## Pinky

Одна из тех, что рядом с курантами сидит?

----------


## malyutka_e

Ага.

----------


## malyutka_e

А это часовой механизм думских часов, производства SMITH & SONS.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите.

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, а ведь это Польский спуск. Папка 1941 год.
Вложение 3024302

----------


## malyutka_e

А что новенького готовит А. С. Фридман? Кто-нибудь знает?

----------


## SaMoVar

Дамы возле курантов - это День и Ночь, кстати...

----------


## brassl

Есть Пушкинская на замену.

----------


## Sergey_L

Добрый вечер. Уважаемые краеведы, кто-нибудь может сказать, что это за башенка слева на фотографии? 
Фото отсюда http://www.ziarullumina.ro/articole;...nsnistria.html (4-е фото в серии)

----------


## malyutka_e

Это башенка справа называется "фотошоп". Сам так шутил. :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Дамы возле курантов - это День и Ночь, кстати...


 В платочке, это ночь или день?

----------


## SaMoVar

))) Не уточнял, похоже, что в платочке Ночь.

----------


## Antique

Платочек вероятно покров ночи.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Интересно, что День всегда освещена солнцем, а Ночь почти всегда в тени (на то она и Ночь)))

----------


## malyutka_e

> Интересно, что День всегда освещена солнцем, а Ночь почти всегда в тени (на то она и Ночь)))


 Это вы загнули. :smileflag:

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Это вы загнули.


 Нисколько. Лицо Ночи освещается только на рассвете, дальше уходит за ее спину и из-за платка на голове на лице все время тень. Ну а День с непокрытой головой все время под солнцем.

----------


## malyutka_e

Спасибо товарищу царю за наше счастливое детство. Детский сад под Приморским бульваром. Может вы узнали кого-то из ваших родственников? :smileflag: 
У меня сегодня семисотое сообщение, надо будет отметить. :smileflag:

----------


## nikol27

Раздельнянский район: Зельц-Лиманское,
Это посёлк заселённый немцами во времена Екатерины 2, может кому будет интересно
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Католическая  кирха В Лиманском

Это алтарь 13 метров который в ней был.

----------


## nikol27

А это то что от неё осталось

----------


## victor.odessa

> У меня сегодня семисотое сообщение, надо будет отметить.


 Надеюсь, Вы на достигнутом не остановитесь?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Раздельнянский район: Зельц-Лиманское,
> Это посёлк заселённый немцами во времена Екатерины 2, может кому будет интересно


 Нам всем интересно. Но, я думаю, надо создать тему "История городов и сёл Одесской области", разбив её на подтемы: Ананьев, Балта, Бирзула и т.д.

----------


## Agnessa

> Раздельнянский район: Зельц-Лиманское,
> Это посёлк заселённый немцами во времена Екатерины 2, может кому будет интересно
> [IMG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Католическая  кирха В Лиманском
> 
> Это алтарь 13 метров который в ней был.


 Бываю в Лиманском, так как там живут друзья. "Визит" всегда начинаю с блуждания по кирхе. Ощущения и впечатления - ошеломляющие. Рекомендую любителям путешествий во времени.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

Где это 1 и 2 Одесса 1943 год

----------


## nikol27

Это 1975 год.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Надеюсь, Вы на достигнутом не остановитесь?


  Возьму встречный план.

----------


## brassl

И это правильно!!!!  :smileflag: 
Успехов Вам и хорошего настроения!!!

А под свое хорошее настроение - Вокзал, на замену. Купил не давно открыточку

На сегодня с обновлениями все. До завтра  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите
> 
> Где это 1 и 2 Одесса 1943 год


 Это линия 20 трамвая, конечная, видна дамба Хаджибейского лимана, объездная дорога.

----------


## Pumik

> Нам всем интересно. Но, я думаю, надо создать тему "История городов и сёл Одесской области", разбив её на подтемы: Ананьев, Балта, Бирзула и т.д.


  Создавала тему "Немецкие колонии Одесской области"



> Раздельнянский район: Зельц-Лиманское,
> Это посёлк заселённый немцами во времена Екатерины 2, может кому будет интересно
> Католическая  кирха В Лиманском
> Это алтарь 13 метров который в ней был.


 Можете туда добавить...https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=986901

----------


## Это я

> Давно занимаюсь этой темой-именно эта фотка меня всегда умиляет..какая листва может быть 10 апреля?????Не освобождение Одессы это точно..


 Мой папа всю жизнь утверждал,что в день освобождения Одессы было ооочень теплп,говорит-они пацанами бегали в трусах и майках.Ему 7,5 лет тогда было,говорил очень хорошо это запомнил,каждый год мне это расссказывал.

----------


## Pumik

> У Парамонова еще и сайт есть интересный. Я давно спрашивал не знает ли кто его, что бы пригласить к нам. Его открытки давно на ОдессаСтори, я ссылку давал.


 И.Парамонов зарегистрирован на форуме и когда то отписывался в этих темах, если я ничего не путаю, то ник Парамонов

----------


## SaMoVar

> Мой папа всю жизнь утверждал,что в день освобождения Одессы было ооочень теплп,говорит-они пацанами бегали в трусах и майках.Ему 7,5 лет тогда было,говорил очень хорошо это запомнил,каждый год мне это расссказывал.


 Операция по освобождению Одессы проходила в очень сложных погодных условиях. В марте держалась необычайно холодная погода. Были частые вьюги. Очень много солдат - как наших, так и фашистов - замёрзло. Ближе к освобождению стало теплее, что привело к распутице. Солдаты буквально несли технику на руках. 10 апреля было солнечно - почти лето.

----------


## Пушкин

> Операция по освобождению Одессы проходила в очень сложных погодных условиях. В марте держалась необычайно холодная погода. Были частые вьюги. Очень много солдат - как наших, так и фашистов - замёрзло. Ближе к освобождению стало теплее, что привело к распутице. Солдаты буквально несли технику на руках. 10 апреля было солнечно - почти лето.


 Есть известное фото - приветствие наших на Кулековом поле 10го апреля - солнечно, но все в шинелях, а встречающие в пальто, если было бы сильно жарко - стояли бы в рубашках... На заднем плане деревья -  бЭз листвы...

----------


## Good++++

Одесса в первые дни оккупации (по материалам газет): zanuda32.livejournal.com

«Одесская газета» № 11, 26 ноября, 1941 года.

----------


## Good++++

*Петр Сторицын*


Из сборника "Чудо в пустыне". Одесса, 1917 г.
imwerden.de/pdf/chudo_v_pustyne_stikhi_1917_text.pdf

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Одесса в первые дни оккупации (по материалам газет): zanuda32.livejournal.com
> 
> «Одесская газета» № 11, 26 ноября, 1941 года.


  О, это ж с моего ЖЖ

----------


## OMF

> Это 1975 год.


 Последнее фото не увеличивается!

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Спасибо товарищу царю за наше счастливое детство. Детский сад под Приморским бульваром. Может вы узнали кого-то из ваших родственников?


  заинтересовали скамеечки. у знакомого на даче стоит такая скамеечка. так и знала, что раритет  :smileflag: Вложение 3030771

----------


## odessa_forever

Господа, может у кого-то в коллекции есть материалы по суду по делам несовершеннолетних, который существовал в Одессе до 1917 года, поделитесь за вознаграждение. Собираю материал, которого пока совсем совсем мало...
И еще один вопрос, как сейчас обстоят дела с облархивом, какой там сейчас принцип работы пропускного режима :smileflag: ?
В личку, плиз...

----------


## malyutka_e

> заинтересовали скамеечки. у знакомого на даче стоит такая скамеечка. так и знала, что раритет Вложение 3030771


  Скамейка, которая стояла возле памятника Ахматовой (не путать с Ахметовой) сейчас тоже у кого-то на даче. Вообще, если по дачам поискать, то можно найти много из того, что когда-то находилось в городе.

----------


## translator

Опять плохие новости.

Шо они курят? Этих уродов гонят с их идеями из нормальных стран, так они находят страны третьего мира для своих укурочных проектов.

----------


## Бармалеюшко

> Это у меня на нике написано?


  да, надо только уметь читать между строк


> А в чем глобальная разница между одним и другим для Одессы?


 сейчас  застой в городе


> Ладно, это уже политика.
> А насчет того кому до кого расти... я бы так свой город не сравнивал.


  а я сравнил


> Вы не местный?


 я местный, а вы?




> А вместо почтамта могли построить классную "сталинку" для нуждающихся в жилье.


 не могли, поскольку городу нужен Почтамт

----------


## brassl

Ну значит не правильно читаете, мне глобоко по... и один и второй. Рушилось все красиво как при том, так и при этом, так что застоя нет. Город люблю и мне не нравится говорить о нем в уничижительном тоне. Это насчет "расти".
Теперь о местных. При Вашем любимом Г. одна из его команды, бывший работник АТС, одесситка, к моему сожалению (фамилию если надо напишу), заявляла что Одесса не многонациональный город, а "тики украйнський", а генерала который участвовал в освобождении города (то же одессита) в приказном порядке пыталась примерить с "другой воюющей стороной", он ее послал, так что местные то же бывают разные, все формирует окружающая среда и воспитание :smileflag: .

----------


## феерический

Вообще, раньше центром города считался именно Почтамт....

----------


## Antique

> да, надо только уметь читать между строксейчас  застой в городе а я сравнил
> я местный, а вы?
> 
> 
> не могли, поскольку городу нужен Почтамт


 Намного дешевле было разрушить никчёмные руины и поставить новое современное здание или восстановить наружные стены, наклеить немного советской лепки и покрасить под шубу. Подобное до и после войны  в Советском союзе делали десятки раз. Так нет же, возились с восстановлением первоначального облика. Только крышу и главный зал упростили.

----------


## brassl

Подруга моей мамы участвовала в востановлении Почтамта. Говорит леса стояли под потолок, сейчас ей даже вспомнить страшно что она по ним бегала  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Город люблю и мне не нравится говорить о нем в уничижительном тоне.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Подруга моей мамы участвовала в востановлении Почтамта. Говорит леса стояли под потолок, сейчас ей даже вспомнить страшно что она по ним бегала


  А я бегал по лесам под потолком Оперного. До сих пор не могу забыть.

----------


## malyutka_e

Когда-то я  выкладывал такую картинку. Какие-то мнения были?

----------


## Лысый0

> А я бегал по лесам под потолком Оперного. До сих пор не могу забыть.


 Это в 66. Генку Вольфсона не знал (позолота).

----------


## malyutka_e

Это во время последнего ремонта.

----------


## Лысый0

> Это во время последнего ремонта.


 А в 66 был первый... Эх, жизнь моя, жестянка....

----------


## Kamin

Ребята почитайте. http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14283148.html

----------


## malyutka_e

> А в 66 был первый... Эх, жизнь моя, жестянка....


 Первый был до войны

----------


## Kamin

Несмотря на богатство русского языка, прокомментировать подобное просто нет слов. Все торопятся. Похоже соревнуются кто больше продаст.Что город, что область!

----------


## Antique

> Когда-то я  выкладывал такую картинку. Какие-то мнения были?


 Ну разве что пальцем в небо. Например здание мошло располагаться возле католического собора, если предположить что статуя изображает святого. Ну а по годам постройки я бы отнёс к классицизму и работам итальянских зодчих вроде Каэтана Даллаквы, Франческо Фраполли, Джорджио Торичелли.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну разве что пальцем в небо. Например здание мошло располагаться возле католического собора, если предположить что статуя изображает святого. Ну а по годам постройки я бы отнёс к классицизму и работам итальянских зодчих вроде Каэтана Даллаквы, Франческо Фраполли, Джорджио Торичелли.


 Недавно я был в краеведческом музее и наконец увидел подпись к этой фотографии. Это Крымская гостиница до перестройки ! Фото 70-х годов 19 века. А кто был ее первым архитектором надо выяснить.

----------


## Лысый0

> Первый был до войны


 Вот тут не помню :smileflag: )

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот тут не помню)


  Конец 20-х, начало 30-х,- точно не помню. В оперном были выставлены фотографии первого ремонта. Рабочие были не в пример современным - все в спецодежде, аккуратные и с искрой в глазах :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Конец 20-х, начало 30-х,- точно не помню. В оперном были выставлены фотографии первого ремонта. Рабочие были не в пример современным - все в спецодежде, аккуратные и с искрой в глазах


 Кажется Оперный в 20-х горел, но не уверен. После этого он получил железный занавесь.

----------


## Бармалеюшко

> Ну значит не правильно читаете, мне глобоко по... и один и второй.


 читаю я правильно , а вы уходите от вопроса рассказами о "глубоко" или мелко. Вопрос (и моё предположение) был о том, что вы голосовали за Петрушку и теперь  в ответе за содеянное им (как и остальные голосовавшие за него). Как вы сейчас к нему относитесь, это десятое. У победы много отцов, поражение - всегда сирота 


> Рушилось все красиво как при том, так и при этом, так что застоя нет.


 Рушилось потому что при Советах Центром никто не занимался, при Боделане, а теперь при следующем рыге Костусеве абсолютно ничего не делается по ремонту знаний.
И только при Гурвице что то стало делаться в этом направлении : Екат. площадь, Тираспольская, Мясоедовская..
К сожалению , этот список нынешний голова вряд ли продолжит.
А бездействие приведёт к тому, что ещё десятки зданий упадут, другие будут снесены как аварийные..


> Город люблю и мне не нравится говорить о нем в уничижительном тоне. Это насчет "расти".


 Ничего не вижу плохого в слове "расти". А речь шла о следующем:
1. Внесение Центра в список Юнеско
2. Приведение зданий в состояние , при котором они хотя бы не падали от ветра, не сыпался декор, не падали карнизы.
3. Запрет на изменение фасадов и запрет на установку там кондиционеров.
4.Создание для туристов -пешеходов необходимых условий для экскурсий (нормальные тротуары без автомобилей и т.д., туалеты)
Эти условия  в Одессе ,в отличие от Львова, как это не прискорбно, никогда (ближайшие 20 лет точно) не будут выполнены


> Теперь о местных. При Вашем любимом Г. одна из его команды, бывший работник АТС, одесситка, к моему сожалению (фамилию если надо напишу), заявляла что Одесса не многонациональный город, а "тики украйнський",


 разговор ни о чём ..кто то что то сказал..Есть сухие факты, а не чьи то интерпретации.
Одесса -украинский город с таким составом населения:
Национальный состав Одессы
 на 2001 год, в тыс. человек [3]Украинцы	622,9	(61,6 %)
Русские	292,0	(29,0 %)
Болгары	13,3	(1,3 %)
Евреи	12,4	(1,2 %)
Молдаване	7,6	(0,7 %)
Белорусы	6,4	(0,6 %)
Армяне	4,4	(0,4 %)
Поляки	2,1	(0,2 %)
Всего	1010,3 тыс
П.С. Если внимательно слушать бредни нынешнего главреда Одесского вестника Квастюка, то волосы становятся дыбом




> Вообще, раньше центром города считался именно Почтамт....


 и сейчас  расстояние между городами (публикуются во всевозможных справочниках) считаются от почтамта до почтамта




> Намного дешевле было разрушить никчёмные руины и поставить новое современное здание или восстановить наружные стены, наклеить немного советской лепки и покрасить под шубу. Подобное до и после войны  в Советском союзе делали десятки раз. Так нет же, возились с восстановлением первоначального облика. Только крышу и главный зал упростили.


 Вы единичный случай возводите в правило. Намного чаще случалось иное: замечательные храмы , шедевры архитектуры ,сносились и на их месте возникали пустыри или безликие сталинки .
Вам  же не хуже меня известно (скорее, намного лучше) о планах по продлению нынешней Спиридоновской до Дерибасовской со сносом всех дореволюционных домов.
Помешало только то, что кишка тонка, не хватило ресурсов для выполнения.
 В брежневскую пору тоже не слишком церемонились с архитектурным обликом. Достаточно вспомнить высотку на Преображенской рядом с Успенским собором. Большую нелепицу со столь явным диссонансом и представить сложно.
 Резюмируя сказанное:  в советское и уже постсоветское время всё двигалось и движется к тому, чтобы привести ракушняковые дома к их физическому износу, их сносу и возведение новых. Исключение ,скорее всего, составят несколько десятков памятников архитектуры (если их по московскому опыту не подожгут)

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот вам состав населения Одессы до прихода большевиков к власти.
К столетию города:

----------


## Лысый0

> читаю я правильно , а вы уходите от вопроса рассказами о "глубоко" или мелко. Вопрос (и моё предположение) был о том, что вы голосовали за Петрушку и теперь  в ответе за содеянное им (как и остальные голосовавшие за него). Как вы сейчас к нему относитесь, это десятое. У победы много отцов, поражение - всегда сирота Рушилось потому что при Советах Центром никто не занимался, при Боделане, а теперь при следующем рыге Костусеве абсолютно ничего не делается по ремонту знаний.
> И только при Гурвице что то стало делаться в этом направлении : Екат. площадь, Тираспольская, Мясоедовская..
> К сожалению , этот список нынешний голова вряд ли продолжит.
> А бездействие приведёт к тому, что ещё десятки зданий упадут, другие будут снесены как аварийные..Ничего не вижу плохого в слове "расти". А речь шла о следующем:
> 1. Внесение Центра в список Юнеско
> 2. Приведение зданий в состояние , при котором они хотя бы не падали от ветра, не сыпался декор, не падали карнизы.
> 3. Запрет на изменение фасадов и запрет на установку там кондиционеров.
> 4.Создание для туристов -пешеходов необходимых условий для экскурсий (нормальные тротуары без автомобилей и т.д., туалеты)
> Эти условия  в Одессе ,в отличие от Львова, как это не прискорбно, никогда (ближайшие 20 лет точно) не будут выполненыразговор ни о чём ..кто то что то сказал..Есть сухие факты, а не чьи то интерпретации.
> ...


 Я попросил отправить тебя на хер в политику... Извини  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Antique

> Вы единичный случай возводите в правило.


 Это не единичный случай.

----------


## Antique

Угловое здание с магазинами - Палас-отель (1914-й г.), который находился на пересечении улиц Александри и Штефана чел Маре. 


А белое одноэтажное здание на углу следующего квартала, аптека Когана (1894-й г.) - на пересечении улиц Армянской  и Штефана чел Маре. К ней, как и ко всем остальным объектам на снимке Кишинёва, применимо слово "находилась".

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Убрал из архива.
Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## brassl

> читаю я правильно , а вы уходите от вопроса рассказами о "глубоко" или мелко. Вопрос (и моё предположение) был о том, что вы голосовали за Петрушку и теперь  в ответе за содеянное им (как и остальные голосовавшие за него). Как вы сейчас к нему относитесь, это десятое. У победы много отцов, поражение - всегда сирота Рушилось потому что при Советах Центром никто не занимался, при Боделане, а теперь при следующем рыге Костусеве абсолютно ничего не делается по ремонту знаний.
> И только при Гурвице что то стало делаться в этом направлении : Екат. площадь, Тираспольская, Мясоедовская..
> К сожалению , этот список нынешний голова вряд ли продолжит.
> А бездействие приведёт к тому, что ещё десятки зданий упадут, другие будут снесены как аварийные..Ничего не вижу плохого в слове "расти". А речь шла о следующем:
> 1. Внесение Центра в список Юнеско
> 2. Приведение зданий в состояние , при котором они хотя бы не падали от ветра, не сыпался декор, не падали карнизы.
> 3. Запрет на изменение фасадов и запрет на установку там кондиционеров.
> 4.Создание для туристов -пешеходов необходимых условий для экскурсий (нормальные тротуары без автомобилей и т.д., туалеты)
> Эти условия  в Одессе ,в отличие от Львова, как это не прискорбно, никогда (ближайшие 20 лет точно) не будут выполненыразговор ни о чём ..кто то что то сказал..Есть сухие факты, а не чьи то интерпретации.
> ...


 Ну и к чему все это в нашей теме.
Здесь собрались люди разных политических пристастий, но почему то споров у нас не возникает, раздоров то же. Смысл в Ваших пассажах? У Вас есть интересные фотографии, истории? Делитесь. А то что Вы рассказали интересно и ново для жителей Днепропетровска, Киева и других городов. А мы здесь живем и худо-бедно знаем что происходит и у каждого есть свое мнение. Что не мешает нам общаться друг с другом и делиться своими находками о нашем городе.
Если есть чем поделиться - присоединяйтесь.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Скамейка, которая стояла возле памятника Ахматовой (не путать с Ахметовой) сейчас тоже у кого-то на даче. Вообще, если по дачам поискать, то можно найти много из того, что когда-то находилось в городе.


 конкретно эта дачная скамеечка была вынесена с территории детского садика на ул. Головковской, который расформировали в своё время под прокуратуру. А туда, видимо, она попала из какого-то другого расформированного садика (возможно и того, что на фото) :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

> «Одним из важнейших мероприятий фестиваля является выставка-конкурс «Вся Одесса очень велика», которая откроется 31 августа в Одесском музее западного и восточного и искусства. Это ― конкурс на лучшую фотографию об Одессе и области. На конкурс поступило 484 фотографии 55 авторов из Одессы, Арциза, Белгорода-Днестровского, Измаила и Южного. Жюри отобрало для итоговой экспозиции 132 фотоработы 40 авторов. По итогам выставки будет напечатано подарочное фотографическое издание.
> 
> С 1 сентября во Всеукраинском центре болгарской культуры (Одесса, пер. Вице-адмирала Жукова, 9) будет открыта персональная выставка Степана Алекяна «В тени акаций тесные дворы». Будут представлены его фотографии, начиная с 1968 года. Работы покажут зрителям самобытные дворики исторического центра Одессы разных лет. Этот проект можно считать подарком городу.
> 
> С 8 сентября на Одесском Главпочтамте (ул. Садовая, 10) будет представлена экспозиция творческих материалов, полученных из частных коллекций и архивов. Экспозиция посвящена 120-летию образования Одесского фотографического общества. 13 сентября состоится памятное гашение марки и конверта», — сообщил Владислав Станков.


 http://dumskaya.net/news/V-Odesse-nachalsya-festival-odesskoj-fotografii-014423/

Возможно, найдётся что-то интересное.

----------


## SaMoVar

Ещё одна плохая новость....

----------


## Скрытик

Разбавлю хорошей (надеюсь). Сегодня утром забили колышки для забора на Софиевской 13, угол Торговой. Та что ободранная стоит с весны.

----------


## Малиновский

> Ещё одна плохая новость....


 Все относительно.Знаю что был один двор-халупа на Молдаванке:Страшнее дворов наверное вообще небыло и нет и его должны были сносить и строить новый дом,так вот:Все жильцы были согласны на получение нового жилья,кроме одного,который прописал у себя человек двадцать родственников.И ни в какую он не хотел выезжать,пока все родственники не получат квартиры чуть ли не на Дерибасовской.С такими даже договориться невозможно и вот тут такой закон очень нужен.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вы думаете, что этот закон будет принисаться для того, чтобы расселять убитые дома? Я думаю, что в реальности он начнёт работать как принудительное выселение из вполне благополучных домов, находящихся в месте повышенного внимания застройщиков.

----------


## VicTur

> Это 1975 год.


 Ни одна из фотографий не увеличивается.

----------


## VicTur

> А что новенького готовит А. С. Фридман? Кто-нибудь знает?


 Фридман готовит балконы и перила. Сразу оговорюсь, что в этих случаях о полных каталогах речь не идёт.

----------


## VicTur

> И очень мне хочется верить, что рано или поздно, эта собрание фотодокументов (*а надо бы и обмеры,* пока есть, что обмерять!) еще как будет полезно!!
>  Через сколько лет, увы! не знаю, но став жить в  истинно цивилизованной стране и начав относиться к своему богатству не как свора хапающей и ломающей быдлоты, а так, как относятся в Чехии, Австрии, Скандинавии, Великобритании... Одесса будет вычищать уродство "подаренное" сволочами, способными ради денег на все. 
> И восстанавливать то, чем она столетиями гордилась и будет гордиться, что отнюдь не отменяет ее изначального стремления к изменениям, новизне, предприимчивости - в сочетании с умом и любовью в СВОЕМУ, т.е. общему, выпестованному, а не купленному кем-то на распродаже по дешевке городу.
> 
> И если потомки не скурвятся окончательно, эту тему Одесского Форума они еще вспомнят когда-нибудь добрым словом.


 Сомневаюсь, что когда-нибудь по этим фотографиям кто-то будет восстанавливать город.
Я уверен в другом: в скором времени технологии позволят в бытовых условиях делать трёхмерные виртуальные модели городов, и вот тогда эти фотографии очень пригодятся.

----------


## Гидрант

> Сомневаюсь, что когда-нибудь по этим фотографиям кто-то будет восстанавливать город.


 Как знать, как знать? Когда в 1965 г. ставили памятник Потемкинцам, возвращение Катеньки на свое место казалось абсолютно невозможным. У того, кто осмелился предположить, что ТАКОЙ памятник не навсегда (как Советская власть  :smileflag: ), выбор был разве что только между Бебеля и Полевой. И хорошо, что от старого памятника Екатерине остались и фотографии, и документация, и не все переплавили!

Кстати, слышал рассказы, что пьедестал (именовавшийся в народе "Катькина радость (или мечта?)" - за толщину, цвет и соседство соратников-любовников  :smileflag: ) потом оказался на Пересыпи и послужил основанием памятника Ленину в начале Московской. Это легенда или что-то подобное было?

----------


## Бармалеюшко

> Кстати, слышал рассказы, что пьедестал (именовавшийся в народе "Катькина радость (или мечта?)" - за толщину, цвет и соседство соратников-любовников )


 интересно! А за другие памятники можете что подобное рассказать?

----------


## alex-sam

Что сказать об Одессе? Одесса есть Одесса и этим кажется можно все сказать!

----------


## VicTur

> Как знать, как знать? Когда в 1965 г. ставили памятник Потемкинцам, возвращение Катеньки на свое место казалось абсолютно невозможным. У того, кто осмелился предположить, что ТАКОЙ памятник не навсегда (как Советская власть ), выбор был разве что только между Бебеля и Полевой. И хорошо, что от старого памятника Екатерине остались и фотографии, и документация, и не все переплавили!


 Отдельные объекты, безусловно, будут восстанавливаться. Но я сомневаюсь в том, что когда-нибудь будет проведена полная реставрация исторического центра, включающая восстановление всех элементов исторической застройки. А вот виртуальное трёхмерное восстановление вполне возможно. Помяните моё слово, ещё будут времена, когда прогулка по одесским улицам в виртуальной реальности станет популярным аттракционом, за который люди деньги будут платить.

----------


## Малиновский

> Помяните моё слово, ещё будут времена, когда прогулка по одесским улицам в виртуальной реальности станет популярным аттракционом, за который люди деньги будут платить.


 +100%Даже к гадалке ходить не нужно!Возникнет даже дилема,где жить лучше!?-В реальной Одессе середины 21 века или в виртуальной конца 19го.))

----------


## 115117

вот и еще одна новость...http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14283148.html
эх,построит Борька Кауфман очередную гостиницу...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Saules

> Отдельные объекты, безусловно, будут восстанавливаться. Но я сомневаюсь в том, что когда-нибудь будет проведена полная реставрация исторического центра, включающая восстановление всех элементов исторической застройки. А вот виртуальное трёхмерное восстановление вполне возможно. Помяните моё слово, ещё будут времена, когда прогулка по одесским улицам в виртуальной реальности станет популярным аттракционом, за который люди деньги будут платить.


 Очень хочется, чтобы зеленый дом, где аптека Гаевского на Садовой/ Преображенской восстановили в реале. Власти меняются, а дом разрушается...

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Интересно, у артели 30й год Октября ностальгические нотки проявились или здесь никакой политики - одна только музыка...

----------


## alex-sam

Полностью с Вами согласен. Очень красивый город и, хочется сказать, душевный.

----------


## brassl

5 900  :smileflag:   Заходите.

----------


## Sergey_L

Вчера наткнулся на румынский блог, где выкладывают большие сканы старых книг и газет по Бессарабии и Транснистрии. Правда фоток по Одессе там всего чуть.
Сайт тут http://romaniacarnavalului.blogspot.com/2011_05_01_archive.html

----------


## Trs

На Стальканате повесили огромный плакат с изображением чёрной крысы (мыши?) в завитке из каната (совпадает с логотипом завода), какой-то надписью и красной ладонью. Похоже, против чего-то — но против чего?

----------


## netslov

рейдеры..

----------


## Trs

А подробнее?

----------


## Бармалеюшко

> А подробнее?


  погугли
http://dumskaya.net/news/nemirovskij-stalknat/

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Друзья! От нечего делать я нарисовал карту Одессы 1947 года. С ней можно ознакомиться ТУТ. Это еще только бета-версия, на ней много "белых пятен". Буду рад конструктивной критике и дополнениям.

----------


## Good++++

> Друзья! От нечего делать я нарисовал карту Одессы 1947 года. С ней можно ознакомиться ТУТ. Это еще только бета-версия, на ней много "белых пятен". Буду рад конструктивной критике и дополнениям.


 Отлично! Официальные районы города обозначены?
Не нашел линию 23-го трамвая...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Друзья! От нечего делать я нарисовал карту Одессы 1947 года. С ней можно ознакомиться ТУТ. Это еще только бета-версия, на ней много "белых пятен". Буду рад конструктивной критике и дополнениям.


 Шоб Вам всегда так нечего было делать! Спасибо.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Отлично! Официальные районы города обозначены?
> Не нашел линию 23-го трамвая...


  Пока не обозначены. Надо установить точные административные границы города в то время. А 23-й тогда еще не ходил, его после войны еще не восстановили.

----------


## Trs

*Laszlo Chamberlain*, с Ближними Мельницами поторопились, новые названия улицы получили в 1952..1954 гг. И с трамваями местами неверно.

И разве 23 не в 1944 восстановили?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> *Laszlo Chamberlain*, с Ближними Мельницами поторопились, новые названия улицы получили в 1952..1954 гг. И с трамваями местами неверно.
> 
> И разве 23 не в 1944 восстановили?


  Данные по улицам взяты из справочника Одесса за 1948 год. А также сверялся с документами из областного архива. А что с трамваями не так?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Спасибо за карту! Сквер Спинозы для меня стал открытием!

----------


## Antique

Ну наконец то! Сегодня днём я в очередной раз потратил время, но так и не смог определить здание. А 10 минут назад я случайно на него наткнулся при просмотре своих фото. И если бы днём не искал, то может и не обрати бы внимание.


Мой фотоаппарат захватил больше (но привёл к подобным размерам). ракурс почти тот же.


Это виноочистные склады на Среднефонтанской / Старосенной площади. Здание сложно было определить из-за направленного вверх объектива.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за находку. Подпишу.

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## mlch

> Друзья! От нечего делать я нарисовал карту Одессы 1947 года. С ней можно ознакомиться ТУТ. Это еще только бета-версия, на ней много "белых пятен". Буду рад конструктивной критике и дополнениям.


 Центральная улица (нынешняя Ефимова) доходила до Кордонной (Малиновского). По крайней мере - в 1969 году, когда я ее впервые увидел - это было именно так и дома на ней не выглядели только что построенными. И Софьи Перовской - точно в Центральную упиралась (и упирается сейчас)
А вот тянулась ли Багрицкого аж до Рекордной - очень сомневаюсь.

----------


## Trs

Багрицкого упиралась в в/ч, на месте которой потом выстроили микрорайон.

Когда переименовали Центральную? В 1969 к пятидесятилетию гибели Ефимова? В 1981 к столетию со дня рождения?

----------


## mlch

> Багрицкого упиралась в в/ч, на месте которой потом выстроили микрорайон.
> 
> Когда переименовали Центральную? В 1969 к пятидесятилетию гибели Ефимова? В 1981 к столетию со дня рождения?


 В начале 1969-го она точно была еще Центральной. Но очень вероятно, что к концу года ее уже и переименовали. По крайней мере, в середине 70-х она уже была Ефимова.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Спасибо за карту! Сквер Спинозы для меня стал открытием!


  Это я списал у Майстрового 



> Центральная улица (нынешняя Ефимова) доходила до Кордонной (Малиновского). По крайней мере - в 1969 году, когда я ее впервые увидел - это было именно так и дома на ней не выглядели только что построенными. И Софьи Перовской - точно в Центральную упиралась (и упирается сейчас)
> А вот тянулась ли Багрицкого аж до Рекордной - очень сомневаюсь.


 В данном случае я руководствовался аэросъемкой 44 года. Существующие тропинки трудно назвать улицами, но показать их действительно надо будет.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Данные по улицам взяты из справочника Одесса за 1948 год. А также сверялся с документами из областного архива. А что с трамваями не так?


 А мне понравились 1-2 и 3 Пролетарские переулки. А поперечные (их пересекающие), которые без названия  - тоже так назывались. Совсем недавно еще 3-й Пролетарский был за корпусом филфака, перед биофаком. Сейчас его застраивают уродами о 24х этажах

----------


## Малиновский

*Большая Московская открылась сегодня взору!*



Цвет реально гороховый!

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А мне понравились 1-2 и 3 Пролетарские переулки. А поперечные (их пересекающие), которые без названия  - тоже так назывались. Совсем недавно еще 3-й Пролетарский был за корпусом филфака, перед биофаком. Сейчас его застраивают уродами о 24х этажах


 Кстати, по поводу поперечных переулков. Где-то в том районе должны прятаться Заветный и Каховский переулки, я предполагал, что это именно их названия.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Кстати, по поводу поперечных переулков. Где-то в том районе должны прятаться Заветный и Каховский переулки, я предполагал, что это именно их названия.


 Каховский и 3-й Пролетарский - это одно и тоже. И еще каким-то (1-2?) Пролетарским назывался  последний из сохранившихся, соединяющий Довженко и Гагарина

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Каховский и 3-й Пролетарский - это одно и тоже.


 А в какие годы примерно его переименовали?



> И еще каким-то (1-2?) Пролетарским назывался  последний из сохранившихся, соединяющий Довженко и Гагарина


  1-й Пролетарский это нынешняя Романа Кармена, а 2-й - Довженко. А в поперечных просто находятся дома, которые относятся к этим переулкам.

----------


## Pumik

> Каховский и 3-й Пролетарский - это одно и тоже. И еще каким-то (1-2?) Пролетарским назывался  последний из сохранившихся, соединяющий Довженко и Гагарина


 когда еще не было 24 этажного дома №1, то на этом месте висела табличка Каховский переулок, а 3-Пролетарский считался весь переулок, который был занят стоянкой, адрес стоянки был как раз 3-й Пролетарский переулок, потом заканчивалась стоянка, и за частным сектором висела табличка Каховский переулок.

----------


## OMF

> Данные по улицам взяты из справочника Одесса за 1948 год. А также сверялся с документами из областного архива. А что с трамваями не так?


 Откуда информация, что 1-й трамвай ходил в Парк Шевченко? НЯЗ, он был укорочен до Александровского участка из-за строительства вокзала.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> когда еще не было 24 этажного дома №1, то на этом месте висела табличка Каховский переулок, а 3-Пролетарский считался весь переулок, который был занят стоянкой, адрес стоянки был как раз 3-й Пролетарский переулок, потом заканчивалась стоянка, и за частным сектором висела табличка Каховский переулок.


 И где же этот злосчастный Каховский переулок находился тогда? У меня есть как минимум еще три задокументированные версии существования Каховский переулков. Это бывший Приютский, бывший Садовый и еще переулок где-то в районе поселка Судоремонтников.




> Откуда информация, что 1-й трамвай ходил в Парк Шевченко? НЯЗ, он был укорочен до Александровского участка из-за строительства вокзала.


 Из того же справочника "Одесса" за 1948 год.

----------


## Пушкин

Вошел в тему - а тут ни кто никого не поздравляет...
*Одесса – мама… Удивительна, как песня, 
Что в подворотне весело гремит, 
«Семь сорок» здесь поют соседи вместе. 
За жизнь Одесса-мама говорит…  
С Днём рождения Одесса и одесситы! *

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

А ВОТ еще одна карта. На этот раз 1943 года в период оккупации Одессы.

----------


## Good++++

> А ВОТ еще одна карта. На этот раз 1943 года в период оккупации Одессы.


 Дюковский парк какой-то маленький...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А ВОТ еще одна карта. На этот раз 1943 года в период оккупации Одессы.


 О! Дурьянский  переулочек. Вспомнила, как меня в детстве  он веселил. Моя бабушка так его называла...

----------


## Good++++

> О! Дурьянский  переулочек. Вспомнила, как меня в детстве  он веселил. Моя бабушка так его называла...


 Где это? И в честь чего/кого назван?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Дюковский парк какой-то маленький...


 Да такой же вроде как и сейчас.

----------


## OMF

> А ВОТ еще одна карта. На этот раз 1943 года в период оккупации Одессы.


 Опять все те же вопросы. Вроде известно, что Хаджибейская дорога была залита в 1941 и восстановлена в конце 50-х, Б.Арнаутская была тоже повреждена, иак что наличие 16, 20 и 24(!) трамваев вызывает сомнения. Если можно отсканировать или сфотографировать страницы первоисточников (1943 и 1948) - буду крайне благодарен, т.к. это потребует серьезных изменений на моем сайте.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Где это? И в честь чего/кого назван?


 Дурьян, Фердинанд и Фридрих, братья, владельцы пивоваренного завода , землевладельцы Молдаванки (1870-1880-е г.г.). Дурьяновский - он же Прохоровский переулок. Магазин Дурьяна - Старопортофранковская,99.

 Этот Дурьян за свой счет в Михайловском участке города проложил дорогу между Госпитальной и Прохоровской улицами и замостил ее. Там жил мой школьный приятель, а сам переулок называли в народе Дуренским, на самом деле он был Дурьяновский переулок.
http://www.odessitclub.org/reading_room/doroshenko/odessa_51.htm

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

В 1943 году, на Пересыпи, были - 1ый, 2ой и 3ий Лиманные переулки, а не Лиманские.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Опять все те же вопросы. Вроде известно, что Хаджибейская дорога была залита в 1941 и восстановлена в конце 50-х, Б.Арнаутская была тоже повреждена, иак что наличие 16, 20 и 24(!) трамваев вызывает сомнения. Если можно отсканировать или сфотографировать страницы первоисточников (1943 и 1948) - буду крайне благодарен, т.к. это потребует серьезных изменений на моем сайте.


 Румыны довольно шустро восстанавливали инфраструктуру города и трамвай в том числе. Другое дело, что из-за взорванной электростанции им катастрофически не хватало электричества и часто трамваи приходилось отменять. Всю информацию я брал из оккупационных газет в областном архиве. К сожалению я там больше не работаю. Но если что-то найду интересное - выложу.




> В 1943 году, на Пересыпи, были - 1ый, 2ой и 3ий Лиманные переулки, а не Лиманские.


  Во всех справочниках, которые я видел они именуются именно Лиманскими.

----------


## OMF

> Румыны довольно шустро восстанавливали инфраструктуру города и трамвай в том числе. Другое дело, что из-за взорванной электростанции им катастрофически не хватало электричества и часто трамваи приходилось отменять. Всю информацию я брал из оккупационных газет в областном архиве. К сожалению я там больше не работаю. Но если что-то найду интересное - выложу.
> 
> 
>  Во всех справочниках, которые я видел они именуются именно Лиманскими.


 ОК, тогда другой вопрос-просьба. Картооснова в каком-нибудь графическом формате есть? JPEG, TIF, PNG и т.п.? А то те карты, что я пользуюсь, или старые, но полные (т.е. весь город) или новые, но перенасыщенные. Эти выглядят неплохо для моих целей, названия улиц и районов мне в принципе и не нужны. Можешь помочь?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Во всех справочниках, которые я видел они именуются именно Лиманскими.


 Лиманские были за железной дорогой, ближе к Куяльнику Я специально перепроверил в домовой книге (у сестры). Там значится именно Лиманный переулок. Да и на доме, до средины семидесятых еще висела табличка - Лиманный переулок. Вот когда переименовали - не знаю.

----------


## victor.odessa

В папке Военная Одесса 1942 год, есть фото. Где?
Вложение 3049974
Трудно определить место съёмки, тем более, что я тогда ещё не жил, да и многие здания не сохранились до наших дней. Но тем ни менее предположу, что это центр города, а точнее - Преображенская,49/51, между Базарной и Успенской. Сейчас на месте этого дома сталинка. Люди стоят чуть чуть левее Успенского собора. Но на фото не видны трамвайные рельсы. Может быть потому, что фото не чёткое? Или я ошибаюсь.

----------


## Antique

Ещё одно попадание в цель, это Приморский бульвар. Подумать только... Без сегодняшнего фото не отгадал бы. Одесса с основания до революции невообразимо поменялась. 

Интересно, что это за здание по "морской" стороне бульвара.

----------


## Antique

> В папке Военная Одесса 1942 год, есть фото. Где?
> Вложение 3049974
> Трудно определить место съёмки, тем более, что я тогда ещё не жил, да и многие здания не сохранились до наших дней. Но тем ни менее предположу, что это центр города, а точнее - Преображенская,49/51, между Базарной и Успенской. Сейчас на месте этого дома сталинка. Люди стоят чуть чуть левее Успенского собора. Но на фото не видны трамвайные рельсы. Может быть потому, что фото не чёткое? Или я ошибаюсь.


  Мне кажется этот вариант не очень вероятным. Здания на фото все с лавками - это самый центр. В отдалении видно достаточно большое здание времён классицизма. Я склоняюсь к тому, что это дерибасовская или окрестности. Пока я остановился на Дерибасовской, 13 (современный отель Фраполли) соседние здания разрушены и картина не полная.

----------


## mlch

> Ещё одно попадание в цель, это Приморский бульвар. Подумать только... Без сегодняшнего фото не отгадал бы. Одесса с основания до революции невообразимо поменялась. 
> 
> Интересно, что это за здание по "морской" стороне бульвара.


 "Сомневаюсь я, однако..." © ... в том, что это Приморский.
И дело даже не в здании справа. Это может быть угол Биржи, теоретически. А вот массивное здание в конце - ну совсем не вызывает у меня ассоциаций с Воронцовским дворцом. 
А откуда такая уверенность, что это Приморский?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Мне кажется этот вариант не очень вероятным. Здания на фото все с лавками - это самый центр. В отдалении видно достаточно большое здание времён классицизма. Я склоняюсь к тому, что это дерибасовская или окрестности. Пока я остановился на Дерибасовской, 13 (современный отель Фраполли) соседние здания разрушены и картина не полная.


 На заднем плане здания не находятся на одной линии (по крайней мере, мне так кажется), точно так же, как и сейчас.

----------


## Скрытик

Мне тоже кажется Преображенская.

----------


## Antique

> "Сомневаюсь я, однако..." © ... в том, что это Приморский.
> И дело даже не в здании справа. Это может быть угол Биржи, теоретически. А вот массивное здание в конце - ну совсем не вызывает у меня ассоциаций с Воронцовским дворцом. 
> А откуда такая уверенность, что это Приморский?


 Ну как нарисовали... Угол биржи не получится, хотя художник всё мог. Сократил же он до шести окон здание №13. Некоторые здания перестроены или вовсе снесены - по этому и ощущения другие ))) А уверенность полнейшая http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=16087#top_display_media Классическая (та) Одесса пропала с началом эпохи эклектики. Канул в небытие величественный город со степенными фасадами.




> На заднем плане здания не находятся на одной линии (по крайней мере, мне так кажется), точно так же, как и сейчас.


  Задний план деревьями скрыт. Ничего не видно. Перед нами слева на право три здания на одной линии. За третьим домом пространство скрыто бетонным столбом и двумя стволами деревьев, но похоже, что там перекрёсток.




> Мне тоже кажется Преображенская.


  Не оно. Так как:
1. длиннее, чем изображённое на фото
2. отсутствует центральный проезд с балконом над ней (на Преображенской проезд сбоку  и балконы по другому расположены)
3. крыша следующего здания не дотягивает до нижней кромки окон третьего этажа более ближнего здания, как на снимке.

----------


## brassl

Таки есть еще немного дополнений. Заходите  :smileflag: 
Вышла книга об Одесских выставках. В книжном была 100 грн, наверное где то есть и дешевле (обновления из нее  :smileflag: , фото подпишу до вечера)

Может кому интересно. Наградные листы за оборону Одессы из архива ЦАМО (там пару дел на сайте)

И тут, но Одессы пока нет, там только Пражская, Московская и Берлинская операции. Нашел наградные по своему деду (есть поиск по фамилии).

----------


## Малиновский

> Таки есть еще немного дополнений. Заходите 
> Вышла книга об Одесских выставках. В книжном была 100 грн, наверное где то есть и дешевле (обновления из нее , фото подпишу до вечера)


 А в каком книжном была?

----------


## brassl

Было три книги на Дерибасовской, 27 (вход со стороны Греческой), оставалась еще одна,в другие книжные не заходил. Может в клубе одесситов есть. На лотке на Садовой не было,

----------


## Малиновский

> Было три книги на Дерибасовской, 27 (вход со стороны Греческой), оставалась еще одна,в другие книжные не заходил. Может в клубе одесситов есть. На лотке на Садовой не было,


 Спасибо-Будем искать!!!

----------


## brassl

Может не совсем по теме форума, но меня "зацепила" фраза в приказе 1941 года - СОЛНЕЧНЫЙ ГОРОД ОДЕССА.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не оно. Так как:
> 1. длиннее, чем изображённое на фото
> 2. отсутствует центральный проезд с балконом над ней (на Преображенской проезд сбоку  и балконы по другому расположены)
> 3. крыша следующего здания не дотягивает до нижней кромки окон третьего этажа более ближнего здания, как на снимке.


 Так я же Вам объяснил, что на месте данных зданий построили сталинку. Это другое здание, но место съёмки - Преображенская,49/51.

----------


## Antique

> Так я же Вам объяснил, что на месте данных зданий построили сталинку. Это другое здание, но место съёмки - Преображенская,49/51.


 Это же не объяснение ) Непонятно, почему Вы так думаете.  К тому же Вы сами написали, что "предположили". У Вас есть  фотография разрушенных зданий на Преображенской, 49/51 по которой вы сверяли?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это же не объяснение ) Непонятно, почему Вы так думаете.  К тому же Вы сами написали, что "предположили". У Вас есть  фотография разрушенных зданий на Преображенской, 49/51 по которой вы сверяли?


 Почему я так предполагаю, я уже объяснил. Фотографий у меня нет. Поэтому я и не буду принимать участие в этом споре, т.к. доказать я ничего не смогу. Если бы Вы были более внимательнее, то всё бы поняли с первых моих строк.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> ОК, тогда другой вопрос-просьба. Картооснова в каком-нибудь графическом формате есть? JPEG, TIF, PNG и т.п.? А то те карты, что я пользуюсь, или старые, но полные (т.е. весь город) или новые, но перенасыщенные. Эти выглядят неплохо для моих целей, названия улиц и районов мне в принципе и не нужны. Можешь помочь?


  Ну конечно они есть в графическом формате. Саму сетку улиц могу прислать, без проблем.



> Лиманские были за железной дорогой, ближе к Куяльнику Я специально перепроверил в домовой книге (у сестры). Там значится именно Лиманный переулок. Да и на доме, до средины семидесятых еще висела табличка - Лиманный переулок. Вот когда переименовали - не знаю.


  А где точно были эти Лиманские переулки тогда? Судя по документам это нынешние Первомайские переулки.

----------


## Малиновский

> Было три книги на Дерибасовской, 27 (вход со стороны Греческой), оставалась еще одна,в другие книжные не заходил. Может в клубе одесситов есть. На лотке на Садовой не было,


 Повезло,таки последнюю купил :smileflag: 
___________________________________
ПС:Отличные фото в данной книге.Узнал что в домике в котором сейчас находится администрация парка Шевченко,изначально была остановка трамвая.

----------


## Малиновский

*Одесситам показали, каким станет стадион «Черноморец» (фото)*


http://dumskaya.net/news/stadion-014488/

----------


## Бармалеюшко

заодно посмотрите там же      http://dumskaya.net/news/Bolshaya-Moskovskaya-014485/

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Вот, нашел объявление из газеты "Одесса" за 8 июля 1943 года.
Кстати, 17-й был летним маршрутом. Когда его запускали, то 16-й отменялся.

----------


## OMF

> Ну конечно они есть в графическом формате. Саму сетку улиц могу прислать, без проблем.
> 
>  А где точно были эти Лиманские переулки тогда? Судя по документам это нынешние Первомайские переулки.


 Жду... Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Shipshin

> Было три книги на Дерибасовской, 27 (вход со стороны Греческой), оставалась еще одна,в другие книжные не заходил. Может в клубе одесситов есть. На лотке на Садовой не было,


 Сегодня обошел все книжные магазины в центре. Книгу не получали. На Греческой последнюю забрали. Жаль.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Кстати, оказывается троллейбус в Одессе был пущен не 7 ноября 1945 года, а 5-го

----------


## Good++++

> Вложение 3054941
> Кстати, оказывается троллейбус в Одессе был пущен не 7 ноября 1945 года, а 5-го


 Вообще-то в заметке идет речь о 4 октября.  :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вообще-то в заметке идет речь о 4 октября.


 Пардон, я забыл написать, что газета от 6 ноября. 4-го его приняли, а 5-го получается он уже стал регулярно ходить.

----------


## Good++++

> Пардон, я забыл написать, что газета от 6 ноября. 4-го его приняли, а 5-го получается он уже стал регулярно ходить.


 не ноября, а октября!

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Первые дни работы. Это мне кажется, что у него цифра "2" в маршрутном окошке?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> не ноября, а октября!


  Ну да, в октябре его обкатывали, а в ноябре пустили

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

И спустя три недели, после пуска.

----------


## mlch

> *Большая Московская открылась сегодня взору!*
> 
> 
> 
> Цвет реально гороховый!


 И смотрится с этого ракурса совсем неплохо. Жаль только, что стоит отойти на пару десятков шагов и видишь вот это:

----------


## cerubina

> Ещё одно попадание в цель, это Приморский бульвар. Подумать только... Без сегодняшнего фото не отгадал бы. Одесса с основания до революции невообразимо поменялась. Интересно, что это за здание по "морской" стороне бульвара.


  Думаю, что Вы ошиблись: перспектива улицы "заперта" зданием, обозначенным как "массивное здание в конце", справа на переднем плане фрагмент углового здания с распространённым в Одессе "срезанным" углом, что свидетельствует о том. что на гравюре изображён вид улицы с перекрёстка в ракурсе, максимально отрывающем одну из её сторон. Если исходить из предположения. что это Приморский, здание переднего плана справа находится на месте пушки. Напоминает, скорее, Александровский, от Троицкой, в сторону Греческой

----------


## Antique

> Думаю, что Вы ошиблись: перспектива улицы "заперта" зданием, обозначенным как "массивное здание в конце", справа на переднем плане фрагмент углового здания с распространённым в Одессе "срезанным" углом, что свидетельствует о том. что на гравюре изображён вид улицы с перекрёстка в ракурсе, максимально отрывающем одну из её сторон. Если исходить из предположения. что это Приморский, здание переднего плана справа находится на месте пушки. Напоминает, скорее, Александровский, от Троицкой, в сторону Греческой


 Неправильно думаете. Передумайте ) Здание справа, большое здание в конце... - это фантазии художника. А кто будет проверять гравюру? Отдадут экспертам с Одесского форума, которые печатью поставят штамп "проверено, совпадает"? ))) Не требуйте от гравюры фотореалистичности, и я уже писал позднее процитированного сообщения, почему это Приморский бульвар и ни что иное (но следует заметить, что и в процитированном Вами тоже сказано почему).

----------


## cerubina

Да уж, картинка в "Одессастори" убедила, пришлось передумать.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Да уж, картинка в "Одессастори" убедила, пришлось передумать.


 На Одессастори оказывается есть ещё одна фотография с того времени в подходящем ракурсе, но это надо было предполагать, что на гравюре Приморский бульвар. Художникже  исказил реальность, да и многое перестроено с тех времён. А так когда нынешнее фото появилось в последних добавленных, то я сразу же сопоставил фото с гравюрой, так как запоминающееся здание, перестроенное позже Дмитренко, имело три фронтона подряд. Хотя если бы не недавняя попытка опознать хоть что то неопознанное, то в последствии забыл бы и о трёх фронтонах.

----------


## OMF

> Вложение 3054966
> Первые дни работы. Это мне кажется, что у него цифра "2" в маршрутном окошке?


 На первых машинах там ставили гаражный номер, т.к. маршрут был всего один. У меня есть фото машины №4 с номером на том же месте.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите

----------


## malyutka_e

По-моему то, что собираются строить на Польском спуске позаимствовано отсюда. Самим бы такое в голову не пришло. Порт-хаус в Антверпене. Но это здание симпатичнее.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений. Заходите

Фото Вокзал, часть обложки книги Нетребского. Может у кого то есть полное фото?

----------


## Antique

> часть обложки книги Нетребского.


 Это новая книга?

----------


## brassl

Нет очень старая, 2003 года. Купил на староконке

----------


## SaMoVar

Нашлось 
http://lawua.info/jurdata/dir111/dk111644.htm
Ну и
http://zakon1.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/laws/main.cgi?nreg=243-2003-%F0

----------


## Trs

Снял один из выведенных домов — уже надстроен очередным этажом. Кажется, Базарная, 34, надо посмотреть точный адрес — дом запомнил, а вот номер уже выпал из памяти.

----------


## SaMoVar

С Базарной, 34 снят статус памятника.

----------


## Малиновский

*Вместо снесенной гостиницы «Спартак» на Дерибасовской появится отель «Империал» (фото)*

http://dumskaya.net/news/V-Odesse-poyavitsya-otel-Imperialvmesto-gostinic-014554/

----------


## Trs

> С Базарной, 34 снят статус памятника.


 По всей видимости, он. Фото нужно?

----------


## Antique

> По всей видимости, он. Фото нужно?


 если не затруднит, то да.

----------


## Trs

Было: http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CBeemFKI
Стало: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/dsc0593i.jpg/

Лепнины нет, зато чердачный этаж внезапно стал полноправным участником дома.

----------


## malyutka_e

Сегодня в доме книги появились книги (каламбур какой-то получился) "Одесские выставки". 10 штук.

----------


## Малиновский

> Сегодня в доме книги появились книги (каламбур какой-то получился) "Одесские выставки". 10 штук.


 Книга класс,качество отличное!

----------


## Antique

> Было: http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CBeemFKI
> Стало: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/dsc0593i.jpg/
> 
> Лепнины нет, зато чердачный этаж внезапно стал полноправным участником дома.


 Ой, совсем обнаглели такую этажерку городить.




> Сегодня в доме книги появились книги (каламбур какой-то получился) "Одесские выставки". 10 штук.


 Надеюсь, что их будут время от времени подвозить.

----------


## cerubina

> Было: http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CBeemFKI
> Стало: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/dsc0593i.jpg/
> 
> Лепнины нет, зато чердачный этаж внезапно стал полноправным участником дома.


  Порнография.

----------


## Скрытик

> Было: http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CBeemFKI
> Стало: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/dsc0593i.jpg/
> 
> Лепнины нет, зато чердачный этаж внезапно стал полноправным участником дома.


  Если это Тарпан ремонтирует, то лепнина будет. Сейчас Софиевская 9 тоже ровненькая сверху. А потом крепят лепнину из гипса. Посмотрим финальную часть.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Книга класс,качество отличное!


 Иллюстрации хреновенькие. Горьковка и другие могли бы предоставить что-нибудь получше. Или в издательстве Астропринт могли бы поработать над ними и улучшить их качество. Карта выставки 1884 года вообще-то цветная. Почему же в книге она коричневая и нерезкая ? То же относится и к панораме выставки 1910 года. Текст напечатан четко. :smileflag:

----------


## pl9019

Свежая статья в Репортере http://www.reporter.com.ua/articles/rc/ Спасибо автору!
Есть у меня вопрос к уважаемым постояльцам, подскажите информацию о здании по адресу Канатная 42. Сейчас там находится институт последипломного образования работников морского транспорта, на углу Успенской. Где-то в этой ветке были фотографии порадного углового входа, не могу найти. Очевидно, что четвертый и пятый этажи достраивались после войны. Будьте добры, если вас не затруднит.

----------


## Trs

> Если это Тарпан ремонтирует, то лепнина будет. Сейчас Софиевская 9 тоже ровненькая сверху. А потом крепят лепнину из гипса. Посмотрим финальную часть.


 А если не Тарпан? Остальные дома пока ещё в реестре, а этот для надстройки вывели.

----------


## malyutka_e

Ребята, вы тут в виртуальном пространстве п-те, а они в реальном делают то, что хотят.

----------


## Antique

> Есть у меня вопрос к уважаемым постояльцам, подскажите информацию о здании по адресу Канатная 42. Сейчас там находится институт последипломного образования работников морского транспорта, на углу Успенской. Где-то в этой ветке были фотографии порадного углового входа, не могу найти. Очевидно, что четвертый и пятый этажи достраивались после войны. Будьте добры, если вас не затруднит.


 А точно ли надстраивались?

----------


## pl9019

> А точно ли надстраивались?


 Это я предположил, судя по внешнему виду с улицы. Сорри.
Неужели это сталинка. А как же... колонны в парадном и пр.?

----------


## Antique

> Это я предположил, судя по внешнему виду с улицы. Сорри.
> Неужели это сталинка. А как же... колонны в парадном и пр.?


 Так сталинка же. Потому и колонны ) По идее ещё должна быть и кое какая лепнина в парадных и квартирах. А верхние два этажа специально отделаны по другому чтобы фасад не выглядел монотонным, так как оно очень длинное.

----------


## pl9019

> Так сталинка же. Потому и колонны ) По идее ещё должна быть и кое какая лепнина в парадных и квартирах. А верхние два этажа специально отделаны по другому чтобы фасад не выглядел монотонным, так как оно очень длинное.


 Спасибо. Как жаль. Наверно на этом месте было другое здание до революции?
Квартиры если и были вначале, то их давно перепланировали. Институт с 1984 года. В парадном есть два лепных светильника, и всё. В остальных помещениях лепнины не наблюдал, но я ещё похожу, посмотрю. Лестница шикарная, однако ступени выполнены в крошке. Вид удручающий.

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо. Как жаль. Наверно на этом месте было другое здание до революции?
> Квартиры если и были вначале, то их давно перепланировали. Институт с 1984 года. В парадном есть два лепных светильника, и всё. В остальных помещениях лепнины не наблюдал, но я ещё похожу, посмотрю.


 Даже два. Я посмотрел на карту люфтваффе (последняя, общий вид) там видно два разрушенных здания, центральное здание по Канатной имело флигель. Я некоторое время думал, что действительно могли перестроить, но старая стена не выдержит, если так расширить оконные проёмы по всей длине, а потом ещё и надстроить несколько этажей.

----------


## Kamin

Это здание много лет было экипажем Одесской средней мореходки (сейчас им. Маринеско)

----------


## Antique

> Свежая статья в Репортере http://www.reporter.com.ua/articles/rc/ Спасибо автору!


 У меня много замечаний по статье.

Например утверждение о том, что каждый 5-й дом построен в стиле модерн. Это совсем не так. Достаточно выйти в центр чтобы обнаружить, что модерн не встречается и на каждый десятый дом .




> Спроектированный молодыми архитекторами Моисеем Линецким и Самуилом Гальперсоном дом на Маразлиевской все еще завязан на стилизаторстве. Его отличают экстравагантные барочные формы и перегруженность орнаментом. В то же время, смелым шагом зодчих стали причудливые сплетения стеблей растений в проемах здания, а также необычный профиль балконов.
> 
> Более зрелым проявлением модерна является дом Вуфгардт (Яков Пономаренко, Владислав Домбровский, 1903) на углу Кузнечной и Успенской. Здесь зодчие обратились к традициям изобразительного искусства Древнего Египта. Угловая часть дома акцентирована мощными пилонами


 Странно, что автор упомянул пилоны только на здании Пономаренко, так как точно такие же пилоны есть у чаеразвесочной фабрики и доме Линецкого. И таким же самым образом дом построенный Пономаренко перегружен декором. 
И на доме Линецкого декор вполне модерновый, а не барочный. 
"Всё ещё завязан на стилизаторстве" - так можно сказать про большую часть раннего модерна.
 На счёт отказа от рустовки, так те "желобки" это и есть руст ,который использовался ещё во времена эклектики.




> Следующий этап в развитии одесского модерна пришелся на 1909-1916 годы, когда он превратился в господствующий стиль, представленный множеством подвидов. Из авангардного стиля, последователи которого стремятся к необычности, модерн стал форматом жилой застройки среднего класса, что не предусматривало акцента на художественной ценности. Главные перемены происходят в это время внутри дома, а не вне него.
> 
> Галерейная система расположения квартир теперь не используется вовсе — на смену ей пришла усовершенствованная секция. Лестничная клетка ужимается в размерах, все чаще применяются винтовые лестницы


 Нет большее количество декора было данью эклектики. Внешний вид здания оставался так же важен, просто в мире изменилось отношение к искусству.





> Лестничная клетка ужимается в размерах, все чаще применяются винтовые лестницы


 винтовые лестницы массово применялись под закат эклектики, а размер лестничных клеток не изменился в худшую сторону, наоборот к 1910-м, безобразно тесные парадные почти перестали встречаться.




> Необычно смотрится дом на Екатериненской, 35 (угол Жуковского), сооруженный тем же Паппе в соавторстве с Леонидом Черниговым в 1912 году. При все том же скупом декоре здание кажется более изящным благодаря расположенным на первом этаже торговым павильонам братьев Тарнополь с большими витринами


 Магазин братьев Тарнополь находился в одном из двух соседних торговых зданий.





> Силуэт здания оживляют округлые выступы, завершающиеся на крыше богато орнаментированными трапецевидными башенками.


 Это не башенки, а фронтоны. Причём трапецевидная только верхняя часть, а в целом фронтон - модернизированное барокко.




> Достаточно многочисленным оказалось поколение одесского неоренессанса. В частности, к нему принадлежит уже упомянутый дом Луцкого на Маразлиевской, 2,


 Как бы надо определиться, то говорилось про барокко, а теперь в дом превратился в неоренессансный. На самом деле ни то и не другое.




> Отметим, однако, что в Киеве и других губернских центрах Украины элементы сецессиона получили гораздо большее распространение. Киевский модерн, под влияние которого попали Полтава, Житомир и некоторые другие города, — очень необычное на фоне Российской империи явление. Он живой, красочный, многообразный. Одесский стиль по сравнению с ним оказывается мрачноватым и упрощенно-геометричным. Быть может, дело в том, что одесские зодчие, привыкшие к пышности форм родного города, стремились как раз к простоте, в то время как создатели Киева, до конца ХIX века застроенного в основном простыми 1-2-этажными домиками, стремились как раз к украшательству, а потому и «оседлали» совсем другую волну модерна. На фото — яркие представители киевского и полтавского модерна.


 В Киеве очень сухой модерн, только отдельные образцы яркие. К тому же автор привёл дом - ровесник дома на Маразлиевской, 2. Таких зданий в Киеве, как и в Одессе немного.  Кажущееся большое колличество выразительного модерна в Киеве обуславливается большими обьёмами строительства. В Киеве больше 1000 зданий в стиле модерн и только малая часть из них сравнима по силе с одесским или превосходит его.  Второе здание на фото - не очень примечательная но в своём роде симпатичная застройка.




> На протяжении 1900-1916 годов было выстроено 20 % ныне существующих зданий в исторической части Одессы, а также много пристроенных флигелей и надстроенных этажей, отличных по стилистике. К тому же, дома в стиле «модерн» выделяются благодаря большей высотности, нависая над 2-3-этажным окружением прежних эпох.


 Вот откуда взялся каждый 5-й дом. Не всё после 1900-го возводилось в модерне, эклектика продолжала жить своей жизнью. И видимо в 20-процентов входят разного рода флигеля, которые не всегда представляют отдельностоящее во дворе здание.

----------


## pl9019

> У меня много замечаний по статье.


 Признаться, я подумал, что автор этой статьи может быть среди нас. Приятно осознавать, что здесь, на форуме, присутствуют специалисты способные до мельчайших подробностей осветить вопрос. Прекрасная критика! Снимаю шляпу.

----------


## Antique

> Признаться, я подумал, что автор этой статьи может быть среди нас. Приятно осознавать, что здесь, на форуме, присутствуют специалисты способные до мельчайших подробностей осветить вопрос. Прекрасная критика! Снимаю шляпу.


  Спасибо ) Автор может и есть среди нас, но не молчать же об ошибках, их немало.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Всем привет из Киева  :smileflag:  (поэтому и задержался с обновлением)

----------


## Миша КемпFF

*Одесский горсовет разрешил строительство электроподстанции в парке Шевченко, несмотря на протесты*

http://news.rambler.ru/11016561/




> Вопреки протесту прокурора города Одессы депутаты одесского горсовета разрешили ОАО «Одессаоблэнерго» строительство электроподстанции в парке Шевченко. Соответствующее решение было принято в ходе сегодняшней сессии. По словам депутата одесского горсовета от партии «Сильная Украина» Светланы Фабрикант, строительство подстанции в парке Шевченко уничтожит парк.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вроде не прокатит.

----------


## cerubina

> Вроде не прокатит.


  Вы имеете в виду, "не прокатит" строительство? - Из текста ответа следует лишь, что, по состоянию на 8 июля 2011г. не представлен к согласованию (в связи с чем не получил положительное заключение) проект ОВОС (оценка воздействий на окружающую среду), поэтому нет разрешения на начало строительных работ, и они, в соответствии с законом, не начаты. Решение приняли - согласованный проект - не проблема, увы...

----------


## SaMoVar

Там ещё требования выставлены - предоставить ГРАНИЦЫ парка. Чёткие. И у меня большие сомнения по положительной экспертизе. По-любому - мы нанесли упреждающий удар. И будем гнуть свою линию дальше. Как минимум мы подняли цену вопроса.

----------


## Лысый0

> Там ещё требования выставлены - предоставить ГРАНИЦЫ парка. Чёткие. И у меня большие сомнения по положительной экспертизе. По-любому - мы нанесли упреждающий удар. И будем гнуть свою линию дальше. Как минимум мы подняли цену вопроса.


 Хочется ответить, глядя на Вашу аватарку (пардон) : " На хер тот резистор?"

----------


## SaMoVar

Как бы вам объяснить. Я перешёл от нажимания кнопок к реальной борьбе. Это - результат упреждающего удара. Дальше будут другие бумажки. И результат будет. Поверьте.

----------


## cerubina

> Там ещё требования выставлены - предоставить ГРАНИЦЫ парка. Чёткие. И у меня большие сомнения по положительной экспертизе. По-любому - мы нанесли упреждающий удар. И будем гнуть свою линию дальше. Как минимум мы подняли цену вопроса.


  Нууу, границы парка... 
http://rupor.od.ua/news/sessiya-013638 


> разрешение ОАО «Одессаоблэнерго» на разработку проекта землеустройства по отведению земельного участка на территории хозяйственной зоны парка им.Т.Г.Шевченко


 "хозяйственную зону" не дураки придумали, мулька апробирована; у меня по положительной экспертизе сомнения маленькие; цена вопроса, если решится положительно для них - ноль, но Вам (нам) удачи (с "Ассоль"ю же справились)

----------


## Лысый0

> Как бы вам объяснить. Я перешёл от нажимания кнопок к реальной борьбе. Это - результат упреждающего удара. Дальше будут другие бумажки. И результат будет. Поверьте.


 Извините, я не впоперек...  Я тоже предпочитаю в реале, только в "политике"...  "Узок круг..." В.И. Ленин.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
У кого то есть это фото Бродской синагоги в нормальном качестве?

----------


## Richard

> "хозяйственную зону" не дураки придумали, мулька апробирована; у меня по положительной экспертизе сомнения маленькие; цена вопроса, если решится положительно для них - ноль, но Вам (нам) удачи (с "Ассоль"ю же справились)


 +1   К сожалению, подстанция строится не на территории парка, а на территории "Астрономической обсерватории Универститета им. Мечникова". Разницу улавливаете?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> У кого то есть это фото Бродской синагоги в нормальном качестве?


 Надо идти в музей и фотографировать самостоятельно.

----------


## SaMoVar

> +1   К сожалению, подстанция строится не на территории парка, а на территории "Астрономической обсерватории Универститета им. Мечникова". Разницу улавливаете?


 Строится на территории хоззоны парка "около НИИ АстроЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ обсерватория". Орфография горсовета.

----------


## Abag

Добрый день. Вот нашел на facebook, выложили фотографию. 
Этот балкончик уже проходил у нас. Это пересечение Успенской и Ремесленной (Осипова). Только в данном случае снимок отпечатан зеркально. Перед нами видна улица Осипова.
Подписана 1920 годом.

----------


## Trs

Так это известный в данной теме снимок из архива *Ter-Petrosyan*.)

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Добрый день. Вот нашел на facebook, выложили фотографию. Вложение 3074774
> Этот балкончик уже проходил у нас. Это пересечение Успенской и Ремесленной (Осипова). Только в данном случае снимок отпечатан зеркально. Перед нами видна улица Осипова.
> Подписана 1920 годом.


  Снимок отпечатан правильно, дальний план в сторону Пушкинской. Мне так кажется...

----------


## Trs

Снимок отпечатан неправильно, трамвайный узел отражён зеркально.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Отразил зеркально... У меня не получается... Над крышей четырехэтажного дома (Успенская угол Канатная???) краешек купола весьма похожего на купол филармонии и еще купол Оперного, как мне кажется...

----------


## Trs

http://transphoto.ru/photo/370408/
http://transphoto.ru/photo/370410/

----------


## Antique

> Над крышей четырехэтажного дома (Успенская угол Канатная???)


 Троицкая угол Осипова. Дом сохранился.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Спасибо, все понял. Улица с трамвайными путями это Осипова, а не Успенская.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите.
В Киеве прикупил одесских пластинок для патефона, яблоки разные, но на всех написано - Одесса. Если есть интерес у кого - сканерну и выложу в Архиве. Некоторые пластинки в родных конвертах.Надписи на конвертах на украинском, а на яблоках на русском  :smileflag:

----------


## Malena*

,f,tkm

----------


## Good++++

> Есть немного дополнений.Заходите.
> В Киеве прикупил одесских пластинок для патефона, яблоки разные, но на всех написано - Одесса. Если есть интерес у кого - сканерну и выложу в Архиве. Некоторые пластинки в родных конвертах.Надписи на конвертах на украинском, а на яблоках на русском


 1. Была у моей матери тетя, у которой не было детей. Тетя жила в центре города, ее муж с войны был любителем-фотографом... У них была куча пластинок, куча открыток и любительских фотографий послевоенной Одессы... Тетя умерла, остался ее муж... Нам было неудобно просить старого человека на счет фотографий и открыток... Когда я делал памятник тете, дядя со слезами на глазах отдавал несколько фотографий... Имуществом завладела мамина двоюродная сестра... После смерти дяди мы спросили ее на счет фотографий, открыток и пластинок... Она сказала, что весь этот "хлам" они выкинули в мусор...  Это было в начале этого века...
2. Жила моя бабушка на Молдаванке, возле автовокзала... В 80-х годах на столбе у трамвайной остановки Колонтаевская/Косвенная висела чугунная табличка остановки довоенного 16-го трамвая... Как-то было неудобно её "своровать"...
3. В прошлом-позапрошлом году у меня на доме меняли номерной знак, висевший ок. 40 лет с момента постройки дома (в хорошем состоянии)... Я хотел его снять, но образование не позволило это сделать (а вдруг кому-то нужна будет медпомощь и без знака "скорая" не найдет дом?)... Знак варварски вырвали, выкинули на мусор, взамен повесили новый, надпись с грамматической ошибкой...

Вопрос: *как поступать в таких случаях???*

----------


## Лысый0

> 1. Была у моей матери тетя, у которой не было детей. Тетя жила в центре города, ее муж с войны был любителем-фотографом... У них была куча пластинок, куча открыток и любительских фотографий послевоенной Одессы... Тетя умерла, остался ее муж... Нам было неудобно просить старого человека на счет фотографий и открыток... Когда я делал памятник тете, дядя со слезами на глазах отдавал несколько фотографий... Имуществом завладела мамина двоюродная сестра... После смерти дяди мы спросили ее на счет фотографий, открыток и пластинок... Она сказала, что весь этот "хлам" они выкинули в мусор...  Это было в начале этого века...
> 2. Жила моя бабушка на Молдаванке, возле автовокзала... В 80-х годах на столбе у трамвайной остановки Колонтаевская/Косвенная висела чугунная табличка остановки довоенного 16-го трамвая... Как-то было неудобно её "своровать"...
> 3. В прошлом-позапрошлом году у меня на доме меняли номерной знак, висевший ок. 40 лет с момента постройки дома (в хорошем состоянии)... Я хотел его снять, но образование не позволило это сделать (а вдруг кому-то нужна будет медпомощь и без знака "скорая" не найдет дом?)... Знак варварски вырвали, выкинули на мусор, взамен повесили новый, надпись с грамматической ошибкой...
> 
> Вопрос: *как поступать в таких случаях???*


 Воровать, тырить и отдавать обществу в виде сканов... Академик Ферсман настолько любил минералы, что тырил их у друзей для своей коллекции....
К сожалению, я тоже не могу добраться к семейному архиву...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Вопрос: *как поступать в таких случаях???*


 Каждый пункт из Вашего списка я тоже пережила - и выброшенные фото, и атрибуты прошлой жизни, которые невозможно взять в нынешнюю...
Я бы  добавила в Ваш список еще один пункт - нужно было задавать вопросы о своих предках тем, кто их знал и пока все они были живы.......

----------


## Good++++

> Каждый пункт из Вашего списка я тоже пережила - и выброшенные фото, и атрибуты прошлой жизни, которые невозможно взять в нынешнюю...
> Я бы  добавила в Ваш список еще один пункт - нужно было задавать вопросы о своих предках тем, кто их знал и пока все они были живы.......


 О своих предках я знаю всё, что надо знать. Речь шла об ином...

----------


## mlch

> О своих предках я знаю всё, что надо знать. Речь шла об ином...


 Молодец. А я вот периодически ловлю себя на мысли, что вот об этом или о том человеке можно было, в свое время, спросить у бабушки. 
Да только ее нет уже на этом свете больше тридцати лет.  А больше спросить не у кого...

----------


## Shipshin

А самое обидное, когда тебе в детстве рассказывали историю твоих предков. Ты лишь кивал головой, мол - отстаньте. А теперь и вспомнить нечего.

----------


## Trs

Ещё об утерянных частичках прошлого и предках.

У меня есть маленькая мечта — найти «Фиат» двоюродного прадеда, о котором так много слышал от бабушки и который впоследствии лично лицезрел во дворе дома Папудова, будучи ещё в начальной школе. Машина к тому времени была уже почти 30 лет как продана, но бывшая семейная гордость присутствовала в Одессе едва ли не в единственном экземпляре и спутать его с чем-либо было невозможно. С тех пор я эту машину не видел ни разу, но надежда снова найти легендарный в узких кругах автомобиль ещё остаётся.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Нашел "пару" ( фото 1 -новое, фото 2 - было давно). 
Может у кого есть в лучшем качестве ?

----------


## kravshik

> Ещё об утерянных частичках прошлого и предках.
> 
> У меня есть маленькая мечта — найти «Фиат» двоюродного прадеда, о котором так много слышал от бабушки и который впоследствии лично лицезрел во дворе дома Папудова, будучи ещё в начальной школе. Машина к тому времени была уже почти 30 лет как продана, но бывшая семейная гордость присутствовала в Одессе едва ли не в единственном экземпляре и спутать его с чем-либо было невозможно. С тех пор я эту машину не видел ни разу, но надежда снова найти легендарный в узких кругах автомобиль ещё остаётся.


 Что ты можешь сказать про это авто,какие параметры для поиска,
см личку.

----------


## Киров

Кажется начали раскапывать фундамент Мещанской церкви(Тираспольская-Колонтаевская).Пару дней назад копала там бригада во главе со священником.Может кто-то знает подробности?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
 "Откопал" у себя на работе. Зданий конечно нет, но тем не менее... Первая фото - депо на Заставе, а вторая - железнодорожный переезд вблизи депо. Переезд и сейчас есть,мало что изменилось.

----------


## OMF

Второе фото намного интереснее - там есть автобус

----------


## Good++++

Odessa [Ukraine]: Promenade / 4. Juni 1943
Fotograf: Willy Pragher
Дерибасовская?

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Конечно Дерибасовская!

----------


## Trs

Она, вид на начало нечётных двадцатых номеров.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Она, вид на начало нечётных двадцатых номеров.


 Сейчас на этом месте монстр - Европа.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_171__0094_80.jpg
Это фото и "румынский променад" не одно и тоже место?

----------


## Good++++

На сайте www2.landesarchiv-bw.d случайно набрел на фото с надписью "Харьков" в перевернутом формате в огромном разрешении. 



> Staatsarchiv Freiburg W 134 Nr. 038076, Bild 1
> Permalink: http://www.landesarchiv-bw.de/plink/?f=5-190886-1
> Sammlung Willy Pragher I: Rum&#228;nienbilder / ca. 1930-1992 > Transnistrien [Filmnegative, Ordner 292] >
> Charkow [Ukraine]: Platz und Kirche, Vordergrund Anlage /
> Fotograf: Willy Pragher
> Art der Vorlage: Filmnegativ
> Rechteinhaber: Landesarchiv Baden-W&#252;rttemberg


 Перевернул, собрал по кусочкам и получил:

Была эта фотография?

----------


## Good++++

Опять "Харьков":

----------


## Antique

> похоже!


 Деревья на ближней стороне улицы - одни и те же..

----------


## Good++++

> Деревья на ближней стороне улицы - одни и те же..

----------


## victor.odessa

> http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_171__0094_80.jpg
> Это фото и "румынский променад" не одно и тоже место?


 Ай да Дядя Коля, ай да молодец. Ребята, поставьте +, спасибо.

----------


## brassl

> На сайте www2.landesarchiv-bw.d случайно набрел на фото с надписью "Харьков" в перевернутом формате в огромном разрешении. 
> 
> 
> Перевернул, собрал по кусочкам и получил:
> 
> Была эта фотография?


 Нет, не было!!! Большое спасибо. Уже залил в Архив

----------


## Trs

> Сейчас на этом месте монстр - Европа.


 Дом, чьё место она заняла, скрыт деревьями. Возможно, уже разрушен до фасада.

----------


## Лысый0

> http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/normal_171__0094_80.jpg
> Это фото и "румынский променад" не одно и тоже место?


 На втором фото не вижу бордюрчика на тротуаре, который был всегда.

----------


## Antique

> Дом, чьё место она заняла, скрыт деревьями. Возможно, уже разрушен до фасада.


 Я об этом же подумал. Первый этаж заложен кирпичом, второй видимо без окон. А крыши возможно вообще нет, так как оконные проёмы не тёмные, не отблескивающие, а цвета стены.

----------


## Good++++

Может у кого-то нет этих карт:карта Одессы 35 г. (вроде по данным 1929 г.): mapywig.org/m/Russian_and_Soviet/Soviet/50K/L-36-50-V_%28ODESSA%29_1935.jpg
немецкая карта Одессы 41 г. (???): mapywig.org/m/German_maps/IV_Mil-Geo/STADTPLAN_VON_ODESSA_15K_1941.jpg
Было???

----------


## velen

А такая была.

----------


## OMF

Карта 1929 г. все же наводит на размышления. По идее это секретная карта, т.е. содержит правдивиые сведения. На карте показаны трамвайные линии за чертой Порто-Франко или даже дальше от нее. Но! Очень странная там линия от 3-й станции Люстдорфа к заводу Анатра. В то время 13-й маршрут трамвая доходил только до радиостанции и ни о какой дополнительной линии (фактически по современным ул. Комарова и Жукова к стройрынку) мне ничего не известно. Также не совпадает с теорией линия по полям и буеракам от 7-й до 9-й станции Люстдорфа. Я еще могу предположить, что трамвай проходил по всей Рыбачьей до нынешней Вильямса (т.к. сам помню бельгийские столбы на Рыбачьей и улица слишком широкая для обычной сельской улицы), но расположение остановочного павильона на углу Долгой и Амундсена (в которой расположен магазин) наводит на мысль, что там была развилка трамвайных путей. Обычно бельгийские павильоны ставились строго вдоль линий. Да и стыковка линий на Вильямса как-то снижает ценность трамвая для поездок в монастырь/семинарию, для чего он был предназначен в те годы.

В общем, нужна ТОЧНАЯ информация, какие улицы назывались Цыганская и Сиротская.

----------


## Antique

> Карта 1929 г. все же наводит на размышления. По идее это секретная карта, т.е. содержит правдивиые сведения. На карте показаны трамвайные линии за чертой Порто-Франко или даже дальше от нее. Но! Очень странная там линия от 3-й станции Люстдорфа к заводу Анатра.


 Там толком завод не нарисован даже. Как будто его нет. Может даже тут засекретили?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Trs

Зато на карте 1929/1935 г. есть _те самые_ подъездные пути на 8-й станции.

----------


## kravshik

> Может у кого-то нет этих карт:карта Одессы 35 г. (вроде по данным 1929 г.): mapywig.org/m/Russian_and_Soviet/Soviet/50K/L-36-50-V_%28ODESSA%29_1935.jpg
> немецкая карта Одессы 41 г. (???): mapywig.org/m/German_maps/IV_Mil-Geo/STADTPLAN_VON_ODESSA_15K_1941.jpg
> Было???


 
Большое спасибо за карты ,очень интересно!

----------


## kravshik

> Карта 1929 г. все же наводит на размышления. По идее это секретная карта, т.е. содержит правдивиые сведения. На карте показаны трамвайные линии за чертой Порто-Франко или даже дальше от нее. Но! Очень странная там линия от 3-й станции Люстдорфа к заводу Анатра. В то время 13-й маршрут трамвая доходил только до радиостанции и ни о какой дополнительной линии (фактически по современным ул. Комарова и Жукова к стройрынку) мне ничего не известно. Также не совпадает с теорией линия по полям и буеракам от 7-й до 9-й станции Люстдорфа. Я еще могу предположить, что трамвай проходил по всей Рыбачьей до нынешней Вильямса (т.к. сам помню бельгийские столбы на Рыбачьей и улица слишком широкая для обычной сельской улицы), но расположение остановочного павильона на углу Долгой и Амундсена (в которой расположен магазин) наводит на мысль, что там была развилка трамвайных путей. Обычно бельгийские павильоны ставились строго вдоль линий. Да и стыковка линий на Вильямса как-то снижает ценность трамвая для поездок в монастырь/семинарию, для чего он был предназначен в те годы.
> 
> В общем, нужна ТОЧНАЯ информация, какие улицы назывались Цыганская и Сиротская.


 Как обозначены на этой карте линии трамвая...не могу увидеть.....???

----------


## OMF

Обозначены как железные дороги, но с другим рисунком. Это хорошо видно именно на 8-й станции. Показаны только линии от 8-й ст. Фонтана до Люстдорфа и Люстдорфская линия от 1-й станции. Что характерно, это линия в Аркадию (м-т 26а) показана, а линия через Чубаевку (м-т 26) - нет. Как верить большевикам после этого .

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Кажется начали раскапывать фундамент Мещанской церкви(Тираспольская-Колонтаевская). Пару дней назад копала там бригада во главе со священником.Может кто-то знает подробности?


 Раскопки фундамента Мещанской церкви действительно начались. Он находится в очень хорошем состоянии, но его скорее всего уберут, т. к. они хотят построить нижний храм и сделать ее трехпрестольной. Короче, от Дмитренко ничего не останется.

----------


## Antique

> Раскопки фундамента Мещанской церкви действительно начались. Он находится в очень хорошем состоянии, но его скорее всего уберут, т. к. они хотят построить нижний храм и сделать ее трехпрестольной. Короче, от Дмитренко ничего не останется.


 Тогда, получается, просто застолбили место.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## Abag

Добрый день.http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10172&pid=16200#  top_display_media
Скорее всего это привоз. Вид в сторону Преображенской. Справа видна крыша фруктового пасажа.

----------


## mlch

> Добрый день.http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10172&pid=16200#  top_display_media
> Скорее всего это привоз. Вид в сторону Преображенской. Справа видна крыша фруктового пасажа.


  Согласен. Привоз со стороны Преображенской. До предыдущей реконструкции. То-есть - не позднее середины семидесятых.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А где можно прочитать информацию и предстоящем воссоздании/строительстве храма?


 Эта информация от архитектора, который делает проект храма. В его группе пытаются доказать представителю епархии, что надо делать так, как было и хотя бы имитировать ракушечник. Но у представителя другие планы - делать её в штукатурке и красить. Плюс пристроить еще 2 придела. Как она там поместится, не представляю.

----------


## Киров

Воссоздать как было-да,а так...будет еще одна общага для попов.

----------


## SaMoVar

Цыганская - Офицерская. Сиротская - художника Фёдорова.

----------


## OMF

Как интересно! Если это точно, то это на 100% совпадает с предложенным мной несколько лет назад маршрутом. 
Тогда сходится расположение столба на углу Офицерской и Рыбачьей, но не сходится упоминание в проекте ул. Долгой и расположение павильона на углу Долгой и Амундсена. Но все же это понятнее, чем Вильямса.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Цыганская - Офицерская. Сиротская - художника Фёдорова.


 Цыганская - Вильямса, Сиротская - Бабушкина! Офицерская появилась только в 50-е годы.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вильямса (старая) - это конец Большефонтанской дороги.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

Всем привет из Судака  :smileflag:

----------


## Малиновский

Окончательное разрушение корпуса Нового рынка со стороны ул.Торговой
14.09.2011.

http://www.youtube.com/user/MegaMalinovsky?feature=mhee#p/u/0/M3MRbsTiqWM



А говорили что целую часть трогать не будут!

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вильямса (старая) - это конец Большефонтанской дороги.


 улица Долгая - это конец Большефонтанской дороги, которая собственно и называлась еще Долгая дорога.

----------


## Antique

> Недавно я был в краеведческом музее и наконец увидел подпись к этой фотографии. Это Крымская гостиница до перестройки ! Фото 70-х годов 19 века. А кто был ее первым архитектором надо выяснить.


 Это здание находится на Екатерининской площади, 9 ? Как-то не очень похоже.

----------


## mclarenna

уважаемы обитатели данной темы!Помогите со списком интересных одесских не закрытых двориков для свадебной фотосессии,с меня плюс))Читать и искать самим катастрофически как сами понимаете не хватает времени.

----------


## Antique

> уважаемы обитатели данной темы!Помогите со списком интересных одесских не закрытых двориков для свадебной фотосессии,с меня плюс))Читать и искать самим катастрофически как сами понимаете не хватает времени.


 Любой одесский дворик на посёлках Котовского и Таирова, они все открытого типа.

----------


## mclarenna

> Любой одесский дворик на посёлках Котовского и Таирова, они все открытого типа.


 вы думаете это смешно?

----------


## Antique

> вы думаете это смешно?


 Здесь шутили?

----------


## A_007

> Здесь шутили?


 Петросян прям таки.

----------


## mclarenna

> вы думаете это смешно?


 я имела в ввиду колоритные одесские дворики,желательно в центре города.Кому надо тот понял меня правильно,в отличии от вас.

----------


## Antique

> я имела в ввиду колоритные одесские дворики,желательно в центре города.Кому надо тот понял меня правильно,в отличии от вас.


  А какое отношение это всё имеет к сохранению истории Одессы?




> колоритные одесские дворики


 Понятие относительное.

----------


## Trs

Идёте по любой улице, заглядываете во дворы. Это занимает около 20 минут. И сами решаете все вопросы с жильцами.

----------


## chestnaya

> А какое отношение это всё имеет к сохранению истории Одессы?
> .


 Прямое. Лет через 100 эти свадебные фотографии будут иметь ценность с исторической точки зрения.

----------


## sashiki

Здравствуйте, я  чуть чуть занимаюсь катакомбами, лет тридцать как, если будет какая информация, любая, буду чрезвычайно признателен. Сам же, по мере сил, отвечу на внятные вопросы...
Мне интереснее всего информация о действующих на данный момент входах, могу помочь в исследовании... Очень, очень интересно пообщаться, если это реально, с теми, кто укрывался в катакомбах в конце лета, начале осени 1941 года.
И весной 44го... Проблема в том, что скоро и спросить об этих событиях будет некого... хотя, может и уже некого...

----------


## Киров

В катакомбах с.Кубанка в августе 41г.прятались местные(родственник рассказывал,что заезжали прямо подводами),а весной 44 под землей базировался партизанский отряд(попалась интересная папка в облархиве).Эту тему обсуждали на одесской ветке reibert.info, братва даже снарядила экспедицию в катакомбы,но кроме нескольких наскальных рисунков ничего не нашли...Может вам повезет больше.

----------


## Скрытик

По катакомбам есть своя тема, весьма интересная. Там и специалистов больше общается (общалось).

----------


## Maksy

> я имела в ввиду колоритные одесские дворики,желательно в центре города.Кому надо тот понял меня правильно,в отличии от вас.


 не действительно, что ищите, не очень понятно. Если галерейки, старушек и кошек, то это одно, если колодцы цветочки - другое, если поругаться, то третье... Опишите подробнее, что вы себе видите...

----------


## mclarenna

> не действительно, что ищите, не очень понятно. Если галерейки, старушек и кошек, то это одно, если колодцы цветочки - другое, если поругаться, то третье... Опишите подробнее, что вы себе видите...


 уж точно не ругаться..Не закрытые дворики,где могут получится хорошие фото с одесским колоритом...а в него входят и старушки и кошки и колодцы с цветочками.Просто сколько по центру города  хожу вижу везде закрытые ворота ,а хочется на свадьбу необычные фото а не фото у Дюка)

----------


## Скрытик

Тогда лучше прогуляться по Молдаванке, например около Староконки.

----------


## mlch

Мой институтский товарищ отсканировал и прислал мне несколько снимков 1977-1979го годов. 
Делюсь.  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мой институтский товарищ отсканировал и прислал мне несколько снимков 1977-1979го годов. 
> Делюсь.


 Людей было как-то меньше. Приятно.

----------


## Antique

> Прямое. Лет через 100 эти свадебные фотографии будут иметь ценность с исторической точки зрения.


 Конечно не прямое и даже не кривое, а совсем никакое. Эти фотографии не будут иметь никакой ценности, так как в этих дворах будет произведена фотофиксация людьми, которые интересуются историей (если уже не произведена). А свадебные фотографии лягут на полку как и прочие миллионы подобных фото.

Фотоссесии в таких микромирках, как замкнутые дворы не этичны, ввиду отсутствия общей пользы и беспокойства жильцов. Свадебным фотографам предоставлен Пале-рояль, дворик, в котором они никому не помешают.




> уж точно не ругаться..Не закрытые дворики,где могут получится хорошие фото с одесским колоритом...а в него входят и старушки и кошки и колодцы с цветочками.Просто сколько по центру города  хожу вижу везде закрытые ворота ,а хочется на свадьбу необычные фото а не фото у Дюка)


 Ворота закрыты в том числе из-за любителей "пофоткаться". Ну да, красивый и необычный фон вам подавай. Ваша свадьба всего лишь очередная из миллионов, и фото соответственно тоже.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Да какончно же даже не кривое, а совсем никакое. Эти фотографии не будут иметь никакой ценности, так как в этих дворах будет произведена фотофиксация людьми, которые интересуются историей (если уже не произведена). А свадебные фотографии лягут на полку как и прочие миллионы подобных фото.
> 
> Фотоссесии в таких микромирках, как замкнутые дворы не этичны, ввиду отсутствия общей пользы и беспокойства жильцов. Свадебным фотографам предоставлен Пале-рояль, дворик, в котором они никому не помешают.
> 
> Ворота закрыты в том числе из-за любителей "пофоткаться". А ваша свадьба очередная из миллионов, фото - тоже.


 в одесском дворике нетривиальнее всего было бы организовать саму свадьбу--как в старые добрые времена (с приглашением живущих в нём и фотосессией процесса). На представленных фото 70-х больше радует не оличество людей, а количество машин)

----------


## Antique

> в одесском дворике нетривиальнее всего было бы организовать саму свадьбу--как в старые добрые времена (с приглашением живущих в нём и фотосессией процесса). На представленных фото 70-х больше радует не оличество людей, а количество машин)


 Такие свадьбы устраиваются жильцами этих дворов и таким образом жильцы - это соседи )

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Такие свадьбы устраиваются жильцами этих дворов и таким образом жильцы - это соседи )


 да, конечно..я сиронизировала)

----------


## Trs

Начал, кстати, замечать, что город как-то безумно заполонили свадьбы и их фотографы, мешающие ходить. Фотосессия в воротах Горсада — и пусть весь мир подождёт. И на Военном спуске ещё два инцидента — (1) невеста у опоры Сабанеева моста посреди дороги, фотограф снимает её с тротуара и (2) невеста и процессия вламываются в крошечный сумрачный двор дома №18.

Надо полагать, что свадебные фотографии в городской среде настолько популярны, что в ход идут даже замшелые дворы со сгнившими кладовками.

----------


## mclarenna

ох как вас свадьбы то зацепили...приятного вам общения.Отписываюсь от темы.Спасибо за помощь всем доброжелателям.

----------


## Antique

> ох как вас свадьбы то зацепили...


 Критика определённых недопустимых действий, касающихся проведения свадьбы, вдруг превращается в "свадьбы зацепили".  

Очень поверхностно, в суть не вникали, впрочем что и ожидалось. Надеюсь, что может хоть позднее поймёте.

----------


## sashiki

> В катакомбах с.Кубанка в августе 41г.прятались местные(родственник рассказывал,что заезжали прямо подводами),а весной 44 под землей базировался партизанский отряд(попалась интересная папка в облархиве).Эту тему обсуждали на одесской ветке reibert.info, братва даже снарядила экспедицию в катакомбы,но кроме нескольких наскальных рисунков ничего не нашли...Может вам повезет больше.


 Спасибо. В этой шахте прятался в 1944 человек, отец знакомого... Был я там. Откартировали. Но наводка хорошая.

----------


## sashiki

> По катакомбам есть своя тема, весьма интересная. Там и специалистов больше общается (общалось).


  Специалисты?  :smileflag:  Тогда мне там спрашивать нечего, да и им у меня. Я ищу то, что ещё так широко не известно. На Слободке, к примеру. Где то на Кривой балке или в Дальнике... На Ремесленной или Манежной...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Специалисты?  Тогда мне там спрашивать нечего, да и им у меня. Я ищу то, что ещё так широко не известно. На Слободке, к примеру. Где то на Кривой балке или в Дальнике... На Ремесленной или Манежной...


 Сбросил в личку номер телефона человека, который месяц провел в катакомбах на Молдаванке, в марте - апреле 1944го года.

----------


## sashiki

> Сбросил в личку номер телефона человека, который месяц провел в катакомбах на Молдаванке, в марте - апреле 1944го года.


 Cпасибо, вечером звякну. Это из отряда местных, как я понимаю... Там ещё отряд НКВД базировался... К 1944 из них остался один человек...

----------


## chestnaya

> Критика определённых недопустимых действий, касающихся проведения свадьбы, вдруг превращается в "свадьбы зацепили".  
> 
> Очень поверхностно, в суть не вникали, впрочем что и ожидалось. Надеюсь, что может хоть позднее поймёте.


 Каждый любит Одессу по-своему. Зря на девушку напали, настроение испортили вместо того, чтобы поздравить и пожелать удачи.
Вы ведете сябя как некрофил. История - это не только то, что было, это в том числе то, что происходит сейчас. Из города музей не надо устраивать, это город и ничто человеческое ему не чуждо, свадьбы в том числе.  А в этих двориках, возможно, многим в радость будет на счастливых людей посмотреть. Дворы не от фотографов закрывают, а от желающих в туалет. Будьте добрее.

----------


## malyutka_e

Если есть желание узнать о восстановлении Мещанской церкви, то смотрите сюда: http://www.xram.od.ua/
Пока что раскопки остановили - требуют взятку по какому-то поводу.

----------


## Kamin

Могу посоветовать пойти с фотоаппаратом по одесским двориками и тогда Вы сами увидите как реагируют жители одесских двориков на человека с фотоаппаратом, а не на целую свадьбу.(так пишу потому что хожу по дворам регулярно).

----------


## Antique

> Каждый любит Одессу по-своему. Зря на девушку напали, настроение испортили вместо того, чтобы поздравить и пожелать удачи.
> Вы ведете сябя как некрофил. История - это не только то, что было, это в том числе то, что происходит сейчас. Из города музей не надо устраивать, это город и ничто человеческое ему не чуждо, свадьбы в том числе.  А в этих двориках, возможно, многим в радость будет на счастливых людей посмотреть. Дворы не от фотографов закрывают, а от желающих в туалет. Будьте добрее.


 Вы пришли с очередными глупостями. Какой музей, какой некрофилизм? Вспоминается анекдот про писателя, про чукчу и читателя. Речь идёт о спокойствии людей, которое нарушают толпы праздного люда.

----------


## chestnaya

> Вы пришли с очередными глупостями. Какой музей, какой некрофилизм? Речь идёт о спокойствии людей, которое нарушают толпы праздного люда.


 Да ладно Вам, в Одессе свадьбы всегда любили))).

----------


## Antique

> Да ладно Вам, в Одессе свадьбы всегда любили))).


 ...на расстоянии.

----------


## filippof



----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## sashiki

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите


 А что это значит? На каждой странице по пяти раз... :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

А это значит, что у форума есть Архив фотографий. Пополняют все желающие, я веду ту папку что находится тут. Либо по ссылке внизу моего сообщения, она активна, там весь Архив.
Всем большое спасибо за плюсики  :smileflag: 
 А с рекламой Архива надо чего то придумать. А то вновь заходящим не понятно, где и что.
Всем хорошего дня и привет из Судака  :smileflag:

----------


## sashiki

> А это значит, что у форума есть Архив фотографий. Пополняют все желающие, я веду ту папку что находится тут. Либо по ссылке внизу моего сообщения, она активна, там весь Архив.


 И я, и ещё некоторые тут могут выкладывать надписи и рисунки из катакомб, 19 - 20 век. Если это интересно... "Пил я водку, пил вишнёвку, музыкантов нанималь, до того я догулялся, что в полицию попав." Нечто эдакое...
Пы. Сы. А что за "плюсики"? Столько разговоров то...

----------


## SaMoVar

> улица Долгая - это конец Большефонтанской дороги, которая собственно и называлась еще Долгая дорога.


  Я говорю уверенно, ибо мне переслали скан приложения ко "Всей Одессе" 1933 года. И я чётко идентифицировал улицы. Большефонтанская дорога шла до 9 станции и потом поворачивала на Дачу Ковалевского. Как и трамвайная линия.

----------


## OMF

А я так же уверенно утверждаю, что на этом плане не меньше ошибок, чем на знаменитой карте Одессы (с транспортом) 1970-71 гг. или 1968 г. (без транспорта), на которых десятки НЕСУЩЕСТВУЮЩИХ улиц. Один диагональный проезд, который вместо Комсомольской оказался на Преображенской, чего стоит.

----------


## SaMoVar

Немецкая карта, выложенная ранее, подтверждает правильность. Трамвайные линии отмечены точно так же.
Ищем третью карту тех лет - иначе подтвердить или опровергнуть "правильность" будет сложно.

----------


## Antique

Но немецкая карта скорее всего опиралась на какую-то из советстких. Ну не могли же немцы нарисовать карту с нуля и  аполне аозможно, что они не проверяли правильность начертания трамвайных путей на всём их протяжении.

----------


## OMF

> Но немецкая карта скорее всего опиралась на какую-то из советстких. Ну не могли же немцы нарисовать карту с нуля и  аполне аозможно, что они не проверяли правильность начертания трамвайных путей на всём их протяжении.


  Вот и я о том же. В Аркадии линию трамвая 26а показали, а линию через Чубаевку - нет. К тому же немецкая карта 1941 г. не показывает трамваи вообще, только упоминание об "Электирческой железной дороге на Большой Фонтан" (Фонтанская линия, а не Люстдорфская). Карта 1935/29 гг. - советская.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Я говорю уверенно, ибо мне переслали скан приложения ко "Всей Одессе" 1933 года. И я чётко идентифицировал улицы. Большефонтанская дорога шла до 9 станции и потом поворачивала на Дачу Ковалевского. Как и трамвайная линия.


  А можно как-то взглянуть на этот скан?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вот и я о том же. В Аркадии линию трамвая 26а показали, а линию через Чубаевку - нет. К тому же немецкая карта 1941 г. не показывает трамваи вообще, только упоминание об "Электирческой железной дороге на Большой Фонтан" (Фонтанская линия, а не Люстдорфская). Карта 1935/29 гг. - советская.


  Карта эта военная, ей как раз можно доверять. Она не с фонаря рисовалась. Сперва город обфотографировали с аэроплана, а потом специально обученные люди разбирали снимки, тщательно перерисовывая каждый кустик. А линию через Чубаевку не нарисовали, потому что она идет через жилую зону. А в жилой зоне там нигде трамвай не показан.

----------


## OMF

Так же как он показан в Дерибасовке, Среднем Фонтане, так же и мог бы быть показан в Чубаевке.
Еще раз: большевикам я не доверяю, даже "секретным" картам. Своим собственным глазам - да.

----------


## SaMoVar

Скан передать не могу. Не моё((( Спасибо, что мне дали посмотреть. Насчёт карты немецкой -  в районах плотной застройки домами трамваи не указаны. Насчёт аэрофотосъёмки - врядли. Просто разведка была поставлена хорошо. К тому же в те времена мы были друзьями.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Карта эта военная, ей как раз можно доверять. Она не с фонаря рисовалась. Сперва город обфотографировали с аэроплана, а потом специально обученные люди разбирали снимки, тщательно перерисовывая каждый кустик. А линию через Чубаевку не нарисовали, потому что она идет через жилую зону. А в жилой зоне там нигде трамвай не показан.


 Эта немецкая карта уже обсуждалась, где то год назад, в этой же теме. Судя по наличию на ней улицы Троцкого ( в 1941 году !!!), эта карта была скопирована с карты советской, не позднее 1929 го года.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Так же как он показан в Дерибасовке, Среднем Фонтане, так же и мог бы быть показан в Чубаевке.
> Еще раз: большевикам я не доверяю, даже "секретным" картам. Своим собственным глазам - да.


  А я доверяю. На том и порешим.



> Эта немецкая карта уже обсуждалась, где то год назад, в этой же теме. Судя по наличию на ней улицы Троцкого ( в 1941 году !!!), эта карта была скопирована с карты советской, не позднее 1929 го года.


 Я имел ввиду не немецкую, с ней как раз все понятно, а вторую нашу военную-топографическую.




> Скан передать не могу. Не моё((( Спасибо, что мне дали посмотреть. Насчёт карты немецкой -  в районах плотной застройки домами трамваи не указаны. Насчёт аэрофотосъёмки - врядли. Просто разведка была поставлена хорошо. К тому же в те времена мы были друзьями.


  Очень жаль. Ну там названия улиц хоть прописаны? Наверное эта та же карта, которую мне обещал прислать OMF, но так и не прислал

----------


## OMF

У меня ее полностью и не было, был только фрагмент, о котором идет речь, но куда-то пропал.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> У меня ее полностью и не было, был только фрагмент, о котором идет речь, но куда-то пропал.


  А на ней были названия улиц Большого Фонтана?

----------


## OMF

Нет, поэтому она не может быть доказательством. К тому же я не уверен, что в 1933 г. Цыганская и Сиротская так назывались.

----------


## densen2002

Книги Малиновского А. можно купить у автора, он по выходным на Староконке, возле дома 21 по Ризовской. 
Можно просто получить  автограф.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, а ведь это Дерибасовская / Преображенской.Вложение 3112071

----------


## Ranke

Вопрос автору сайта  "Одесса на колесах" (как понимаю, он присутствует на форуме)

У Вас в подразделе *"Схема линий трамвая в 1951-57 гг"* показаны и троллейбусные маршруты - №1 и №2 (последний был открыт 18 августа 1950-го)

А разве в этот промежуток их было уже не четыре? 
№3 - начал курсировать 1 августа 1952-го
№4 - начал курсировать 6 ноября 1955-го

 Из периодики того времени

 По состоянию на 1957-й год

 Список трамвайных и троллейбусных павильонов на 1957-й год
 Тираспольская площадь (начало 1930-х)

И еще вопрос. Может знаете. Какие такие троллейбусы румыны к себе угоняли?

----------


## krust

> Тираспольская площадь (начало 1930-х)


 Поправка. Точно такое же фото площади попало на одну из открыток издания Гранберг. Временной промежуток выпуска серии ориентировочно 1913-1916гг. Понятное дело, что негатив не мог появиться раньше самой открытки или фотографии.

----------


## Agnessa

для Ranke: И еще вопрос. Может знаете. Какие такие троллейбусы румыны к себе угоняли? [/QUOTE]

Где-то читала или слышала (где - не помню), что троллейбусы в Одессе собирались "пустить" перед войной, но не успели. Возможно, их и угнали румыны...

----------


## OMF

> Вопрос автору сайта  "Одесса на колесах" (как понимаю, он присутствует на форуме)
> 
> У Вас в подразделе *"Схема линий трамвая в 1951-57 гг"* показаны и троллейбусные маршруты - №1 и №2 (последний был открыт 18 августа 1950-го)
> 
> 
> А разве в этот промежуток их было уже не четыре? 
> №3 - начал курсировать 1 августа 1952-го
> №4 - начал курсировать 6 ноября 1955-го
> 
> ...


 Уточнение верное, но до этого периода в правке я еще не дошел. За сканы/вырезки - спасибо, хотя с 3-м трамваем там ошибка. Он был открыт в 1948 (по данным ТТУ), а в то время продлен от 1-й станции до 2-й.

В Румынию угоняли 10 троллейбусов ЯТБ-4, вернули 11. Возможно, что одиннадцатый был киевским. Насчет Констанцы/Крайовы - думаю, что в ноябре 44-го уточнять такие детали было не у кого. Опять же данные ТТУ говорят о Констанце, что более реально.

----------


## Ranke

> В Румынию угоняли 10 троллейбусов ЯТБ-4, вернули 11. Возможно, что одиннадцатый был киевским. Насчет Констанцы/Крайовы - думаю, что в ноябре 44-го уточнять такие детали было не у кого. Опять же данные ТТУ говорят о Констанце, что более реально.


 *Ага, значит ЯТБ-4!* Вот раскопированную история в интернете нашел: 

_"Интересная участь постигла 3 троллейбуса ЯТБ-4, которые работали с 1940 года в городе Черновцы. При отступлении немцы отправили их в румынский город Брашов, откуда после войны Красная Армия вернула их обратно, но уже в Одессу, где 5 ноября 1945 года они открыли троллейбусное движение."_

*krust,* спасибо за фото открытки. Наверное, я ошибся с датировкой.

----------


## OMF

> *Ага, значит ЯТБ-4!* Вот раскопированную история в интернете нашел: 
> 
> _"Интересная участь постигла 3 троллейбуса ЯТБ-4, которые работали с 1940 года в городе Черновцы. При отступлении немцы отправили их в румынский город Брашов, откуда после войны Красная Армия вернула их обратно, но уже в Одессу, где 5 ноября 1945 года они открыли троллейбусное движение."_
> 
> *krust,* спасибо за фото открытки. Наверное, я ошибся с датировкой.


 Википедии я доверяю еще меньше, чем большевикам, так что эта информация заслуживает серьезной проверки. В Одессе свои троллейбусы были, потому что движение должно было открыться летом 1941 г. После освобождения никому бы не было дела как завозить троллейбусы то из Брашова, то из Крайовы, когда одесские были под боком в Констанце. Возможно, что вот тот 11-й и был Черновицким.

Кстати просьба. Если есть доступ к сканам одесских газет 40-70-х годов, то кроме трамвайно-троллейбусных меня очень интересуют автобусные. Можно в личную почту vzykin AT yahoo DOT com

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Уточнение верное, но до этого периода в правке я еще не дошел. За сканы/вырезки - спасибо, хотя с 3-м трамваем там ошибка. Он был открыт в 1948 (по данным ТТУ), а в то время продлен от 1-й станции до 2-й.


 Однако согласно большевистским справочникам за 57 и 63 годы 3-й маршрут идет до поселка судоремонтного завода, то есть до 1-й станции. Оно и логично, продлевать до 2-й имело смысл только когда началась застройка Юго-западного массива.



> В Румынию угоняли 10 троллейбусов ЯТБ-4, вернули 11. Возможно, что одиннадцатый был киевским. Насчет Констанцы/Крайовы - думаю, что в ноябре 44-го уточнять такие детали было не у кого. Опять же данные ТТУ говорят о Констанце, что более реально.


  Возможно они хранились в Крайове, где румыны собирались пустить троллейбус, а возвращали троллейбусы из Констанцы - потому что это порт и туда свозили всю спертую технику.




> Кстати просьба. Если есть доступ к сканам одесских газет 40-70-х годов, то кроме трамвайно-троллейбусных меня очень интересуют автобусные. Можно в личную почту vzykin AT yahoo DOT com


  Да было бы очень интересно разрешить загадку с номерами автобусных маршрутов в 50-60 годы.

----------


## Kamin

В справочнике "Одесса" 1957 г. Одесского областного издательства, есть глава "Трамвайные, троллейбусные и автобусные маршруты". У меня к сожалению книга без этой главы.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> В справочнике "Одесса" 1957 г. Одесского областного издательства, есть глава "Трамвайные, троллейбусные и автобусные маршруты". У меня к сожалению книга без этой главы.


  Этот справочник есть, но в нем автобусные маршруты почему-то не пронумерованы.

----------


## Kamin

Там в главе "Как проехать" есть указание на автобусы, то только без указания номеров, а как на вид транспорта. Трамваи и троллейбусы указаны с номерами.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Там в главе "Как проехать" есть указание на автобусы, то только без указания номеров, а как на вид транспорта. Трамваи и троллейбусы указаны с номерами.


  Вот именно. Но при этом номера маршрутов тогда уже существовали, причем однозначные. А где-то в 60-е им добавили сотню.

----------


## OMF

> Однако согласно большевистским справочникам за 57 и 63 годы 3-й маршрут идет до поселка судоремонтного завода, то есть до 1-й станции. Оно и логично, продлевать до 2-й имело смысл только когда началась застройка Юго-западного массива.
> 
>  Возможно они хранились в Крайове, где румыны собирались пустить троллейбус, а возвращали троллейбусы из Констанцы - потому что это порт и туда свозили всю спертую технику.
> 
> 
>  Да было бы очень интересно разрешить загадку с номерами автобусных маршрутов в 50-60 годы.


 История 3-го маршрута и история троллейбусов взяты из материалов ТТУ 1960 г. Наверное, они знали лучше.

Что касается номеров автобусных маршрутов, то кто-то когда-то здесь выкладывал этот список, действительно без номеров. Также на всех фотографиях тех лет номера найти практически невозможно, хотя в фильме "Неподдающиеся" 1959 г. номер 6 на автобусе виден. В справочнике 1957 г. я тоже видел указания типа "29-й трамвай, автобус". Но проследить историю все же можно будет.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> История 3-го маршрута и история троллейбусов взяты из материалов ТТУ 1960 г. Наверное, они знали лучше.


 Наверное. Но не стоит забывать, что они тоже были большевиками. Это ведь то самое ТТУ, которое для официального сайта города выдало информацию, что 1-й трамвайный маршрут Лузановка-Центролит появился в 1912 году, а 27-й в 1962-м. Ну и кучу других веселостей.

----------


## OMF

Да, были. Но читал-то я не пересказ в газетах, а архивные материалы. Причем лично читал...
Кроме того, после всего этого, официальный сайт города попросил у меня сотрудничества и разместил ссылку на мой сайт.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите
Ребята, ни у кого нет связи с автором этой страницы? Там есть пару интересных фото для Архива, но они не открываются

----------


## Ranke

> В справочнике "Одесса" 1957 г. Одесского областного издательства, есть глава "Трамвайные, троллейбусные и автобусные маршруты". У меня к сожалению книга без этой главы.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Есть немного дополнений.Заходите
> Ребята, ни у кого нет связи с автором этой страницы? Там есть пару интересных фото для Архива, но они не открываются


  Это же каталог для продажи.

----------


## Ranke

[QUOTE=malyutka_e;22993976]


> Поправка. Точно такое же фото площади попало на одну из открыток издания Гранберг. Временной промежуток выпуска серии ориентировочно 1913-1916гг. Понятное дело, что негатив не мог появиться раньше самой открытки или фотографии.
> 
> Открытка с сайта М. Измайловского.


 Ну да, там же и копирайт стоит.
Приведенная мной фотография хорошо раскопирована. Ее можно встретить, к примеру, здесь, здесь, здесь и здесь.

----------


## brassl

> Это же каталог для продажи.


 Семен Семеныч!  :smileflag:  А я то и не заметил.
А где у него цены написаны? Может удобоваримы?
Там пару видов интересных есть, по крайне мере для меня, я их не видел

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Да, были. Но читал-то я не пересказ в газетах, а архивные материалы. Причем лично читал...
> Кроме того, после всего этого, официальный сайт города попросил у меня сотрудничества и разместил ссылку на мой сайт.


 А сколько ошибок и опечаток в официальных документах исполкома в областном архиве... и не сосчитаешь! Улица Бодаева, Батаническая и тому подобное. Неудивительно потом появление всяких Бабусиных и Затишних.




> 


  А нет ли у вас этого же справочника, переизданного в 1959 году?

----------


## Ranke

> А нет ли у вас этого же справочника, переизданного в 1959 году?


  К сожалению, нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Семен Семеныч!  А я то и не заметил.
> А где у него цены написаны? Может удобоваримы?
> Там пару видов интересных есть, по крайне мере для меня, я их не видел


 Вот здесь, цены: http://www.bfcollection.net/indphoto/order.html

----------


## OMF

> 


 Здесь тоже есть неточности и погрешности:
5-й маршрут явно вписан после основной верстки и неправильно - он ходил все-таки в Аркадию (есть фото)
Между 6-м и 9-м маршрутами остались следы 8-го, к тому времени закрытого.

По автобусам: неясно где же находился в то время промрынок. Наверное все же не на Промышленной, если продлевали его от Товарной.
Интересно, как попадал автобус в пос. ЗОР - через Слободку или была таки дорога на месте нынешнего моста у автовокзала.
Какой аэропорт имелся в виду? Если Центральный, то значит ли это, что он был без аэровокзала? Или все же Застава? Странно это потому, что впоследствии м-т 2 (и встречный ему №7) ходили через Курсаки в Центральный.

Вообще порядок маршрутов не соответствует их последующим номерам - Большевик здесь №4, а не №3, Куяльник - №8, а не №9. Только Б.Фонтан совпадает под №6.

----------


## Ranke

> Кстати просьба. Если есть доступ к сканам одесских газет 40-70-х годов, то кроме трамвайно-троллейбусных меня очень интересуют автобусные. Можно в личную почту vzykin AT yahoo DOT com


  Подумалось, что почитать будет интересно многим из этой ветки форума.

01. Про новые трамвайные вагоны по маршруту Вокзал-Селянский спуск - 29 марта 1953 года
02. Про исключение остановок на трамвайных маршрутах №3, 13 и 29 - 1959 год
03. Про введение в эксплуатацию новой трамвайной линии №4 - 1 ноября 1950 года
04. Про прекращение движения трамваев по улице Ленина - 2 июля 1957 года
05. Про вступление в эксплуатацию ширококолейной трамвайной 29-ой линии - 3 июня 1934 года
06. Про продление трамвайной линии маршрутов №2 и 12 - 3 августа 1952 года
07. Про остановку трамвайного движения из-за сильнейшей метели - 4 марта 1931 года
08. Про открытие линии 29-го трамвая - 3 сентября 1949 года
09. Про открытие новой кольцевой автобусной линии - 7 июня 1949 года
10. Про трамвайную линию №17 - 7 июля 1926 года
11. Про переход движения без звуковых сигналов - 7 октября 1956 года
12. Про получение двух четырехосных комфортабельных вагонов - 10 апреля 1954 года
13. Про трамвайную катастрофу на Нарышкинском спуске - 10 сентября 1930 года
14. Про открытие нового здания Одесского вокзала - 13 июля 1952 года
15. Про курсирование пассажирских самолетов по маршруту Аэропорт - пляж Лузановка - 16 июня 1956 года
16. Про три многоместных самолета ЛИ-2, ожидающих пассажиров на Лузановский пляж -17 августа 1956 года 
17. Про четыре комфортабельных автобуса "ЗИС", курсирующих по маршруту площадь Мартыновского-Аркадия - 29 июня 1940 года 
18. Про центральную автобусную остановку на площади Мартыновского - 18 августа 1956 года
19. Про закрепление за Одессой 6-ти автобусов марки АМО-4 автозавода АМО им.Сталина - 21 августа 1933 года
20. Про начало курсирования четырех автобусов между городом и Куяльником - 25 июня 1929 года

Сокращения: "И" - "Известия", "ВИ" - "Вечерние Известия", "М" - "Моряк", "Б" - "Большевик", "ЧК" - "Черноморская коммуна", "БЗ" - "Большевистское знамя", "ЗК" - "Знамя коммунизма"

----------


## OMF

Спасибо, очень интересно. Особенно про Ли-2 как городской транспорт  Все равно неясно, откуда они летели, но почти уверен, что с Заставы...

Кстати, в сообщении №2 не говорится об упраздениии остановок, а только об их переименовании. Выполнено только для Красного Креста и тюрьмы...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Здесь тоже есть неточности и погрешности:
> 5-й маршрут явно вписан после основной верстки и неправильно - он ходил все-таки в Аркадию (есть фото)
> Между 6-м и 9-м маршрутами остались следы 8-го, к тому времени закрытого.


 Справочник подписан в печать в октябре 56 го, так что на тот период данные могли быть еще актуальными.



> По автобусам: неясно где же находился в то время промрынок. Наверное все же не на Промышленной, если продлевали его от Товарной.


 Его от товарной не продлевали, это два разных маршрута, на промтоварный рынок просто работал только по воскресеньям.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

На Одессастори было. Местоположение было неизвестно.Фото 1956года.
По моему это Маразлиевская.Вновь отстроенное здание,на месте взорванного немецкого штаба.

----------


## OMF

> Справочник подписан в печать в октябре 56 го, так что на тот период данные могли быть еще актуальными.
> 
> Его от товарной не продлевали, это два разных маршрута, на промтоварный рынок просто работал только по воскресеньям.


 Нет, явно видно, что это один и тот же маршрут (нет кавычек повтора после пл. Мартыновского). Да и если бы толчок был на Химической, то зачем еще один маршрут.

Про 8-й трамвай - ясно, что это не весь маршрут. 5-й впечатан другим шрифтом и есть фото до 1957 г. в Аркадии.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Подумалось, что почитать будет интересно многим из этой ветки форума.


 Чудесная подборка, спасибо. А Дугласы в роли внутригородского транспорта это вообще какой то Транспорт тайкун просто 
Это случайно не из книги "Одесса в 20-80 е" или что-то в этом роде?

----------


## Kamin

Промтоварный рынок (толкучка) работал в пятидесятые годы на Средней, там где сейчас таксомоторный парк. А на Химической он был позже уже в 60-годы.

----------


## OMF

> Промтоварный рынок (толкучка) работал в пятидесятые годы на Средней, там где сейчас таксомоторный парк. А на Химической он был позже уже в 60-годы.


 Тогда все сходится. Из города по Госпитальной до Товарной, по воскресеньям направо по Степовой и Комитетской или Косвенной.

----------


## SaMoVar

О, о том рынке на Средней легенды ходят. Особенно о ночном. Достать там можно было всё.

----------


## Son'ka

Такое фото было?





Автобус ЛАЗ-695 самых первых выпусков на главной автобусной площади города - пл. Мартыновского (Греческой). До 1965 г. там находилась центральная автостанция и конечная большинства городских маршрутов. (Фото 1959 г.)



и этот же автобус на фоне новопостроенных Черемушках, где то 1960-65 года, на улице Терешковой, хотя я живу на этой улице но понять что какие номера этих домов сложно.


На Дерибасовской




Привокзальная площадь

----------


## Son'ka

Эскиз оформления Екатерининской площади на 1-е мая 1919. Виден задрапированный памятник Екатерине Великой. На фасаде здания за памятником видна вывеска: «Губернская чрезвычайная комиссия по борьбе с контрреволюцией спекуляцией саботажем и преступлениями по должности». В этом здании располагалась одесская ЧК.



> Всех юристов, весь «улов» этой ночи [20 июня 1919] — говорят, их было 712 человек — согнали в здание на Екатерининской площади, где разместилось это мрачное учреждение — Одесская ЧК. Заграждение из колючей проволоки. Статуя Екатерины Великой, закутанная в рогожу, с красным чепцом на голове.

----------


## OMF

> Такое фото было?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Автобус ЛАЗ-695 самых первых выпусков на главной автобусной площади города - пл. Мартыновского (Греческой). До 1965 г. там находилась центральная автостанция и конечная большинства городских маршрутов. (Фото 1959 г.)
> 
> 
> ...


 Девушка, перестаньте выкладывать фото с моего сайта без ссылок и спроса!

----------


## brassl

6 000  :smileflag: 
Заходите. Смотрите. Дополняйте. 
Выкладывайте  :smileflag:  Получайте удовольствие  :smileflag: 
Всем хорошего дня.

В Феодосии купил фото Одессы 1944 год,  у нас такого не было. Как вернусь, сканерну - выложу.

----------


## Son'ka

> Девушка, перестаньте выкладывать фото с моего сайта без ссылок и спроса!


 во первых, информацию нашла через гугл, и информация общедоступна и есть на нескольких сайтах, а чтоб у вас не скачивали поставьте защиту. И нечего меня минусовать.

----------


## brassl

> Девушка, перестаньте выкладывать фото с моего сайта без ссылок и спроса!


 Для OMF:
Вам переслать это фото без ссылок на наш архив? Зачем же обрезать? Фото у меня в оригинале, могу сканернуть в любом формате
 :smileflag: 
А вот предпоследнее Ваше обновление - Автобус ЗИС-155 на заказном маршруте - из моей папки, это не мое фото, это я увел с аукциона, свежего, заврта выложу три автобуса возле оперного, 1956 год,  если купите эти фото на аукционе для себя, не откажусь от хороших сканов  :smileflag: .
Всем хорошего дня и привет из Крыма!  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Дополнение к портретам знаменитых одесситов - Сонька Золотая ручка

----------


## mlch

> Дополнение к портретам знаменитых одесситов - Сонька Золотая ручка


 Сонька Золотая ручка, конечно знаменитая. Но вот к одесситкам я ее бы не относил. Да, бывала в Одессе, арестовывалась тут. Через Одессу была отправлена на Сахалин.
Но, в таком случае, к одесситам следует отнести всех, кто хоть раз приезжал в Одессу.  :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Карта Одессы 1927 года.

----------


## brassl

> Сонька Золотая ручка, конечно знаменитая. Но вот к одесситкам я ее бы не относил. Да, бывала в Одессе, арестовывалась тут. Через Одессу была отправлена на Сахалин.
> Но, в таком случае, к одесситам следует отнести всех, кто хоть раз приезжал в Одессу.


  Выложу в Одесских визитах  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> во первых, информацию нашла через гугл, и информация общедоступна и есть на нескольких сайтах, а чтоб у вас не скачивали поставьте защиту. И нечего меня минусовать.


  Если эти фото появились на других сайтах без ссылок, то они украдены. Если Вы использовали краденое, то заслуженно получили минус. Это не относится к открытке, но на 100% - к фото на Старосенной пл.

----------


## OMF

> Для OMF:
> Вам переслать это фото без ссылок на наш архив? Зачем же обрезать? Фото у меня в оригинале, могу сканернуть в любом формате
> 
> А вот предпоследнее Ваше обновление - Автобус ЗИС-155 на заказном маршруте - из моей папки, это не мое фото, это я увел с аукциона, свежего, заврта выложу три автобуса возле оперного, 1956 год,  если купите эти фото на аукционе для себя, не откажусь от хороших сканов .
> Всем хорошего дня и привет из Крыма!


 Поскольку логотип Одессастори появляется на фото автоматически, даже на фотографиях, "официально" взятых с моего сайта, то я его убираю по возможности. Поскольку авторство фото не указано, то нет и ссылки. Что касается обрезания - для меня и моих зрителей ценность представляет автобус, а не люди в кадре и даже не оперный театр.

----------


## Майя_2011

Сонька золотая ручка - это один из главных одесских персонажей тех времен. 
не думаю, что ее можно отнести просто к тем "кто раз приезжал". Если историю внимательно прочитать, то можно убедиться в том, что она была главным преступным элементом в Одессе. на то время от таковых одессу хотели очистить, история много повествует об этом.

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, а ведь это Ришельевская угол Дерибасовской,11.Вложение 3123249

----------


## victor.odessa

Уважаемая Майя_2011 никто не собирается вычёркивать со страниц истории Одессы столь известную личностью. Речь просто шла о том, что она не коренная одесситка.

----------


## brassl

> Поскольку логотип Одессастори появляется на фото автоматически, даже на фотографиях, "официально" взятых с моего сайта, то я его убираю по возможности. Поскольку авторство фото не указано, то нет и ссылки. Что касается обрезания - для меня и моих зрителей ценность представляет автобус, а не люди в кадре и даже не оперный театр.


 Вы знаете мое отношение к "приватизации" Одесских фотографий очень негативное. Одесса принадлежит всем. И я спокойно отношусь к тому когда вижу фото с нашего сайта на других страницах сети без указания папки откуда взята фото, ну или хотя бы спасиба :smileflag:  Потому что ребята так же спокойно относятся если я беру у них фото. В общем рабочая обстановка. Вы первый подняли вопрос об ссылках на сайт, я Ваши просьбы удовлетворил, и если подскажите что еще есть в нашем Архиве с Вашего сайта, с удовольствием поставлю ссылку. Но и наши прошу не обрезать, а если и обрезать, то я совсем не против того что Вы подпишите откуда взяли исходник, тем более что оригинал фото находится у меня. Если надо без логотипа, я с удовольствием вышлю. 
Прошу прощения у других участников за столь длинную  прозу не совсем по теме форума.

----------


## OMF

> Вы знаете мое отношение к "приватизации" Одесских фотографий очень негативное. Одесса принадлежит всем. И я спокойно отношусь к тому когда вижу фото с нашего сайта на других страницах сети без указания папки откуда взята фото, ну или хотя бы спасиба Потому что ребята так же спокойно относятся если я беру у них фото. В общем рабочая обстановка. Вы первый подняли вопрос об ссылках на сайт, я Ваши просьбы удовлетворил, и если подскажите что еще есть в нашем Архиве с Вашего сайта, с удовольствием поставлю ссылку. Но и наши прошу не обрезать, а если и обрезать, то я совсем не против того что Вы подпишите откуда взяли исходник, тем более что оригинал фото находится у меня. Если надо без логотипа, я с удовольствием вышлю. 
> Прошу прощения у других участников за столь длинную  прозу не совсем по теме форума.


 Я обрезаю вовсе не логотип, он-то мне не мешает, а мусор на краях фотографий - куски тел, домов, столбов и т.п. Ссылку "Фото из коллекции brassl" я на последние фото поставил.

----------


## brassl

Принято. Вам автобус в большем разрешении отсканерить?

----------


## OMF

Да, пожалуйста, с благодарностью.

----------


## OMF

> Карта Одессы 1927 года.


 32-й ходил до угла Софиевской (до Тираспольской он был только первые несколько месяцев 1912 г.), на Старосенной пл. была линия вдоль Привоза (как сегодня), 13-й трамвай в Ульяновку не поворачивал (если и была там линия, то грузовая - их много настроили в 20-е годы), 19-й ходил из города.

----------


## Son'ka

> Если эти фото появились на других сайтах без ссылок, то они украдены. Если Вы использовали краденое, то заслуженно получили минус. Это не относится к открытке, но на 100% - к фото на Старосенной пл.


 Украденными могут быть фото личного характера, где изображены вы лично или ваша семья, но если фото принадлежат вам (хотя автор  тех фото не вы, а тот кто фотографировал и может доказать тем, что у него сохранились негативы)как вы можете это доказать, что не взяли с других инетресурсов? Вы просто сделали сайт и выложили может первым фото, но на разные сайты постоянно кто то заходит и копирует, для того чтоб не копировали вы могли выложить в миниатюре и поставить запрет на скачивание. В этой теме и на сайте который создал  *brassl* можно увидеть то, что даже не подумаешь что сохранилось, и человек тратит свое время и средства для поиска новых замечательных фотографий, я некоторые себе копирую, и пусть остается внизу подпись что с одессастори, мне не важно, я на авторства не претендую, мне просто интересно как память, За что * brassl* огромное спасибо за позитив.

*OMF*, мне ваш минус, как мертвому припарки, я за репутацию как то не переживаю, если вы так переживаете что у вас еще фотки натянут, выложите вашу ссылку и мы увидим, что у вас есть что ваше не выставлять, хотя я сомневаюсь что оно ваше.

----------


## Trs

А есть ли данные о грузовых ветках? Я знаю только о хлебзаводе на Прохоровской, куда был поворот с направления от Заставы в город.

сайт OMF: http://odessatrolley.com/

----------


## SaMoVar

> Карта Одессы 1927 года.


 На этой карте Цыганская - это "старая" Вильямса.

----------


## OMF

> Украденными могут быть фото личного характера, где изображены вы лично или ваша семья, но если фото принадлежат вам (хотя автор  тех фото не вы, а тот кто фотографировал и может доказать тем, что у него сохранились негативы)как вы можете это доказать, что не взяли с других инетресурсов? Вы просто сделали сайт и выложили может первым фото, но на разные сайты постоянно кто то заходит и копирует, для того чтоб не копировали вы могли выложить в миниатюре и поставить запрет на скачивание. В этой теме и на сайте который создал  *brassl* можно увидеть то, что даже не подумаешь что сохранилось, и человек тратит свое время и средства для поиска новых замечательных фотографий, я некоторые себе копирую, и пусть остается внизу подпись что с одессастори, мне не важно, я на авторства не претендую, мне просто интересно как память, За что * brassl* огромное спасибо за позитив.
> 
> *OMF*, мне ваш минус, как мертвому припарки, я за репутацию как то не переживаю, если вы так переживаете что у вас еще фотки натянут, выложите вашу ссылку и мы увидим, что у вас есть что ваше не выставлять, хотя я сомневаюсь что оно ваше.


 Дорогая моя, я прекрасно знаю откуда берутся фотографии. Мне прекрасно известно, кто делал какие фото и когда (очень много фото присылаются мне и Ааре Оландеру (соавтору) лично), и эта информация ВСЕГДА (точнее, когда точно известна) присутствует на страницах моего сайта. Если же появляется фото без ссылки, но с точно теми же словами, что на моем сайте, но без упоминания откуда это взято, то я прошу восстановить справедливость. Все выставленные Вами фото, кроме скана с открытки, были присланы либо мне лично, либо отсканированы опять же лично мной. Я не возражаю против публикации, но категорически против анонимной(!) публикации. Лучше вместо этого давать просто ссылку, тогда я буду иметь дело с недобросовестными личностями. Пока же я могу подумать, что об авторстве на этих "источниках" было сказано (хотя верится в это с трудом), а Вы уже не удосужились это повторить здесь. За это и минус.

----------


## OMF

> А есть ли данные о грузовых ветках? Я знаю только о хлебзаводе на Прохоровской, куда был поворот с направления от Заставы в город.
> 
> сайт OMF: http://odessatrolley.com/


 Информация о грузовых ветках есть на странице 1928-1929 гг. Возможно, что упомянутая там ветка в Люстдорфе и есть та самая к заводу Анатра. При обновлении карты я их нанесу.

----------


## OMF

> На этой карте Цыганская - это "старая" Вильямса.


 А на схеме 1933 г. она Бабушкина...
Справочник "Вся Одесса" за 1910 г. с трассировкий всех линий Бельгийского общества я держал в руках лично (к сожалению из-за ветхости мне не дали его скопировать), там улицы указаны именно в таком порядке - Большефонтанская дорога-Долгая-Цыганская-Сиротская-монастырь. Это не совсем сходится с трассой Люстдорфская дорога-Бабушкина-Долгая-Рыбачья-Федорова, но все же ближе к остаткам инфраструктуры, чем Вильямса. Основными ориентирами я считаю столбы на Рыбачьей и павильон у монастыря. Не забываем, что линия по Амундсена сначала не принадлежала бельгийцам и они бы не стали строить павильон в том месте, где не ходит их трамвай.

Копии страниц "Всей Одессы", посвященные трамваю, за 1923-1933 г. у меня есть.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> 32-й ходил до угла Софиевской (до Тираспольской он был только первые несколько месяцев 1912 г.),
>  на Старосенной пл. была линия вдоль Привоза (как сегодня), 13-й трамвай в Ульяновку не поворачивал (если и была там линия, то грузовая - их много настроили в 20-е годы), 19-й ходил из города.


 По 19 и 32-му это информация из справочника за 27й год. А на счет 13-го тут да, дело темное. Если ветка была грузовая, странно, что пассажирское движение туда сделали только после перешивки.




> На этой карте Цыганская - это "старая" Вильямса.


  Ну да, она и была Цыганской.

----------


## OMF

> По 19 и 32-му это информация из справочника за 27й год. А на счет 13-го тут да, дело темное. Если ветка была грузовая, странно, что пассажирское движение туда сделали только после перешивки.


 У меня тоже . Вечером проверю, но я так не ошибаюсь 
Насчет 13-го - вполне реально, пассажиров там тогда особенно и не было, 13-й до радиостанции-то продлили только через несколько лет. Его задача была ведь на кладбище возить...

----------


## SaMoVar

> А на схеме 1933 г. она Бабушкина...
> Справочник "Вся Одесса" за 1910 г. с трассировкий всех линий Бельгийского общества я держал в руках лично (к сожалению из-за ветхости мне не дали его скопировать), там улицы указаны именно в таком порядке - Большефонтанская дорога-Долгая-Цыганская-Сиротская-монастырь. Это не совсем сходится с трассой Люстдорфская дорога-Бабушкина-Долгая-Рыбачья-Федорова, но все же ближе к остаткам инфраструктуры, чем Вильямса. Основными ориентирами я считаю столбы на Рыбачьей и павильон у монастыря. Не забываем, что линия по Амундсена сначала не принадлежала бельгийцам и они бы не стали строить павильон в том месте, где не ходит их трамвай.
> 
> Копии страниц "Всей Одессы", посвященные трамваю, за 1923-1933 г. у меня есть.


 Походу, там путаница ещё та....

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот кусок карты 1933 года, который прислали мне. Я написал нынешние названия объектов. Там Цыганская - Офицерская.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Насчет 13-го - вполне реально, пассажиров там тогда особенно и не было, 13-й до радиостанции-то продлили только через несколько лет. Его задача была ведь на кладбище возить...


  Вот тут как раз меня сомнения и взяли. До перешивки пассажиров не было, а после они резко появились. С другой стороны, вот что я нашел ТУТ:



> В 12 верстах от Одессы, на Стрельбищенском поле, возвели новый заводской комплекс со сварочным, сборочным, малярным и другими цехами, складами, ангарами и аэродромом. Для сообщения с городом построили железнодорожную ветку.


 На топографической карте 29-го года все пригородные линии обозначены не как трамвайные, а как электрифицированная двухпутная железная дорога. В общем пока вопросов больше чем ответов. Да и кстати, на этой карте чубаевская линия видна, если приглядеться, виден короткий хлястик от Фонтанской дороги до Чубаевки.

----------


## OMF

> Вот кусок карты 1933 года, который прислали мне. Я написал нынешние названия объектов. Там Цыганская - Офицерская.


 Как раз тут Цыганская - Бабушкина. От Офицерской здесь только огрызок, на который указывает синяя стрелка (под словом "ст.").

Но ЯВНО видно, что карта налеплена он фонаря - какое-то поле на Рыбачьей, путаница на 16-й Фонтана.

Прошу учесть, что этот район я знаю не по картам. У меня на углу Зеленой и Рыбачьей была дача с 1959 г. и обходил я все окрестности не один раз.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вот кусок карты 1933 года, который прислали мне. Я написал нынешние названия объектов. Там Цыганская - Офицерская.


  Да, весело. Только это не Офицерская, а больше по расположению похоже на нынешнюю Бабушкина. Офицерская это короткий аппендикс, на который синяя стрелочка указывает.
А нет ли у вас остальных кусков этой карты?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Прошу учесть, что этот район я знаю не по картам. У меня на углу Зеленой и Рыбачьей была дача с 1959 г. и обходил я все окрестности не один раз.


 А местные старожилы там никогда улицы на старый лад не называли?

----------


## OMF

Нет, к сожалению.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

Нет ли у кого фото Куяльника из последних дополнений, в хорошем качестве?

----------


## OMF

Просмотрел "Трамвайный справочник 1927 г." и он вопросы тоже не снял. По его мнению (справочника) Сиротская ул. шла от Дачи Крамаренко (~7-й ст.), потом была Цыганская, которая же и дорога на "Белый цветок", но это подходит только под Рыбачью. Кроме того понятно, что слияние линий 19 и 29 происходило ДО монастыря, т.к. остановка у нынешнего разъезда есть для обоих маршрутов.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Просмотрел "Трамвайный справочник 1927 г." и он вопросы тоже не снял. По его мнению (справочника) Сиротская ул. шла от Дачи Крамаренко (~7-й ст.), потом была Цыганская, которая же и дорога на "Белый цветок", но это подходит только под Рыбачью. Кроме того понятно, что слияние линий 19 и 29 происходило ДО монастыря, т.к. остановка у нынешнего разъезда есть для обоих маршрутов.


  Ну в принципе так и получается - Сиротская - Бабушкина, а Цыганская-Вильямса. Это подтверждается как минимум в 2.5 справочниках. Которым, правда на 100% верить нельзя. Но Рыбачья отпадает, потому что в списке адресов она существует отдельно от Цыганской.

----------


## OMF

Нет, потому что по этому же справочнику остановка находится на углу Сиротской и Цыганской. Вильямса на дорогу на Белый Цветок тоже не тянет - это или Рыбачья или Марии Демченко. И Бабушкина не идет от Дачи Крамаренко.

Вообще-то с точки зрения расположения павильонов напрашивается трасса Бабушкина-Долгая-слияние на Амундсена (Монастырской?), но тогда непонятно, куда относить столб на углу Офицерской и Рыбачьей. Я мимо него проходил 20 лет. Припоминается такой же столб на Колхозной пл. на углу Рыбачьей и Колхозной.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Вот списки адресов по избирательным округам на 1945 год. Марии Демченко и Рыбачья существуют параллельно с Цыганской. Даже по нумерации домов Цыганская совпадает со старой Вильямса. А столб.. ну может после снятия линии его перенесли на другое место.

----------


## OMF

Да, но в этом списке нет Зеленой, Алмазной, Офицерской, Федорова (Махачкалинской) и т.п.

Как по мне, так нужна экспедиция в те края с осмотром, обмером, обфотом и опросом населения... Мне ее организовать сложновато, но вы там ближе, вам и карты (и фотоаппараты) в руки.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Да, но в этом списке нет Зеленой, Алмазной, Офицерской, Федорова (Махачкалинской) и т.п.
> 
> Как по мне, так нужна экспедиция в те края с осмотром, обмером, обфотом и опросом населения... Мне ее организовать сложновато, но вы там ближе, вам и карты (и фотоаппараты) в руки.


 А их и не было тогда еще. А Федорова, это бывшая Пархоменко, а еще раньше Кирпичная или Кирпичный переулок.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Нет, потому что по этому же справочнику остановка находится на углу Сиротской и Цыганской. Вильямса на дорогу на Белый Цветок тоже не тянет - это или Рыбачья или Марии Демченко. И Бабушкина не идет от Дачи Крамаренко.
> 
> Вообще-то с точки зрения расположения павильонов напрашивается трасса Бабушкина-Долгая-слияние на Амундсена (Монастырской?), но тогда непонятно, куда относить столб на углу Офицерской и Рыбачьей. Я мимо него проходил 20 лет. Припоминается такой же столб на Колхозной пл. на углу Рыбачьей и Колхозной.


 А мне , кстати, тут уже объясняли, что столбы "переезжали".

----------


## SaMoVar

> Да, но в этом списке нет Зеленой, Алмазной, Офицерской, Федорова (Махачкалинской) и т.п.
> 
> Как по мне, так нужна экспедиция в те края с осмотром, обмером, обфотом и опросом населения... Мне ее организовать сложновато, но вы там ближе, вам и карты (и фотоаппараты) в руки.


 Я облазил этот район. Со старожилами туго. В основном 50-е годы можно встретить. Позже - не попадались.

----------


## OMF

> А мне , кстати, тут уже объясняли, что столбы "переезжали".


 В городе - да бывало, на Фонтане - очень сомневаюсь.

----------


## SaMoVar

Я уже показывал столб трамвайный в районе 9 станции, который переехал.

----------


## netslov

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите
> 
> Нет ли у кого фото Куяльника из последних дополнений, в хорошем качестве?


 А те фотки из Феодосии за Одессу по 44му можно уже посмотреть и если да ,то где?

----------


## Ranke

21 сентября, 17:14 
_«У нас есть прекрасное море, чудесный вид на одесский порт, а вместо этого одесситы и гости нашего города видят на красивейшем Приморском бульваре забор и нарисованное на нем море. Такого быть не должно» — заявил Алексей Костусев._ _читать далее_

 55 лет назад

Прощай Максим Горький

----------


## brassl

> А те фотки из Феодосии за Одессу по 44му можно уже посмотреть и если да ,то где?


  Конечно можно, там правда всего одна, и как оказалось продолжение тех что у нас есть, чуть другой кадр, больше на местной сходке и в антиках не было. В воскресенье буду уже дома, сканерну и выложу.
А у Вас новенького ничего не появилось? А то я везде не успеваю

----------


## Миша КемпFF

Это точно Маразлиевская 40/42

----------


## netslov

> Конечно можно, там правда всего одна, и как оказалось продолжение тех что у нас есть, чуть другой кадр, больше на местной сходке и в антиках не было. В воскресенье буду уже дома, сканерну и выложу.
> А у Вас новенького ничего не появилось? А то я везде не успеваю


  не знаю..было ли такое.."Одесские танкисты"с Юдиным вместе,один из отремонтированных на Январке танков,фотки ремонта есть в альбоме, район Беляевки южный сектор.

----------


## Antique

> Это точно Маразлиевская 40/42


  нет, совершенно не похоже, и я даже не уверен, что это Одесса.

Здание я бы отнёс к периоду 1911-1914 годов, неоклассицизму, так как хорошо проработаны детали и замковые камни имеют сложную форму.

----------


## Trs

Да вроде номера наши.

----------


## netslov

всё связано с Одессой..может что и уже есть

----------


## netslov

еще немного

----------


## netslov

еще..покопаюсь потом ,может еще чтото найду,но у меня только по военной теме..

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Все чего нет - выложу в Архиве

----------


## OMF

ОК, еще раз внимательно прочитал "Трам. справочник 1928 г." Прошу учесть, что там указаны улицы, по которым идет трамвай, остановки и совпадающие трамвайные маршруты.

Так по маршруту 19 после 16-й ст. есть остановка у базарчика (сегодня там высотка №3, до этого там была дорожка к мосту над Бабушкина/Рыбачьей), следующая - на слиянии с маршрутом 29 (улица не указана, но бельгийский павильон (ныне магазин) там есть. Явно не Вильямса. Потом монастырь и далее, все время в сочетании с 29-м.
По 29-му. От Дачи Крамаренко - Сиротская ул. с одной остановкой по требованию в любом месте улицы (может быть часть трассы от 7-й до 8-й станции), далее остановка на УГЛУ Сиротской и Цыганской (постоянная, но без разъезда) у начала дороги на Белый цветок (Рыбачьей?), потом разъезд (по требованию), потом уже вместе с линией 19-го трамвая ДО монастыря у разъезда (там же павильон). Все это по Цыганской ул. Т.е. начиная от современного угла Долгой и Амундсена линии 19 и 29 идут совместно.

Вполне возможно, что Сиротская - это именно Бабушкина, а Цыганская - часть Долгой от Бабушкина до Амундсена или чуть дальше, до монастыря. После войны (или до, но после снятия трамвая) возможно, что улицы перетрассировали, участки застроили по-другому.

Столбом я, так и быть, пожертвую  Учтите и такой факт, что бельгийцы заботились о пассажирах, особенно на линиях с большими интервалами, как 19 и 29. В местах постоянных остановок строились павильоны или грибки, т.к. зимой или в дождь стоять по уши в грязи людей не заставляли. Ни на старой Вильямса, ни на участке от 7-й до 9-й станции следов павильонов нет и не было, зато на Амундсена их сразу 2.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> нет, совершенно не похоже, и я даже не уверен, что это Одесса.
> 
> Здание я бы отнёс к периоду 1911-1914 годов, неоклассицизму, так как хорошо проработаны детали и замковые камни имеют сложную форму.


 Можете подойти к морскому училищу вплотную и увидеть все что находится на старой фотографии)))

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Майя_2011

> Уважаемая Майя_2011 никто не собирается вычёркивать со страниц истории Одессы столь известную личностью. Речь просто шла о том, что она не коренная одесситка.


 ну мне кажется, что ее никто и не приписывал к коренным Одесситкам. Просто речь шла о том, что она будто и вовсе не важный персонаж в истории и так, раз в Одессу приехала ( Вы знаете, бывает что некоренные жители куда более значимы для истории, чем те, которые родились и дили в городе.

----------


## Antique

> Можете подойти к морскому училищу вплотную и увидеть все что находится на старой фотографии)))


 Мне достаточно тех фотографий, что я сделал, чтобы утверждать, что общего между этими зданиями мало, очень мало. Я их загружал в галерею, так что можно сравнить.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> ОК, еще раз внимательно прочитал "Трам. справочник 1928 г." Прошу учесть, что там указаны улицы, по которым идет трамвай, остановки и совпадающие трамвайные маршруты.
> 
> Так по маршруту 19 после 16-й ст. есть остановка у базарчика (сегодня там высотка №3, до этого там была дорожка к мосту над Бабушкина/Рыбачьей), следующая - на слиянии с маршрутом 29 (улица не указана, но бельгийский павильон (ныне магазин) там есть. Явно не Вильямса. Потом монастырь и далее, все время в сочетании с 29-м.
> По 29-му. От Дачи Крамаренко - Сиротская ул. с одной остановкой по требованию в любом месте улицы (может быть часть трассы от 7-й до 8-й станции), далее остановка на УГЛУ Сиротской и Цыганской (постоянная, но без разъезда) у начала дороги на Белый цветок (Рыбачьей?), потом разъезд (по требованию), потом уже вместе с линией 19-го трамвая ДО монастыря у разъезда (там же павильон). Все это по Цыганской ул. Т.е. начиная от современного угла Долгой и Амундсена линии 19 и 29 идут совместно.
> 
> Вполне возможно, что Сиротская - это именно Бабушкина, а Цыганская - часть Долгой от Бабушкина до Амундсена или чуть дальше, до монастыря. После войны (или до, но после снятия трамвая) возможно, что улицы перетрассировали, участки застроили по-другому.


 Да нет, старые улицы идеально накладываются на современную схему. Цыганская тоже не может быть частью Долгой, потому что в одном из описаний 29 маршрута было: по Долгой ул., по одной из четырех улиц, соединяющих Долгую с Цыганской до соединения с Ковалевской линией в районе монастыря.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Промтоварный рынок (толкучка) работал в пятидесятые годы на Средней, там где сейчас таксомоторный парк. А на Химической он был позже уже в 60-годы.


  В цитируемом выше справочнике указано, что промтоварный рынок был в Кривой балке.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Просто речь шла о том, что она будто и вовсе не важный персонаж в истории и так, раз в Одессу приехала ( Вы знаете, бывает что некоренные жители куда более значимы для истории, чем те, которые родились и дили в городе.


 1.Речь об этом вовсе не шла.
2.Бывает. Но бывает и наоборот.

----------


## OMF

> В цитируемом выше справочнике указано, что промтоварный рынок был в Кривой балке.


 Толкучий рынок был и в Прохоровском сквере, и на Серединской пл., и мало где еще...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Толкучий рынок был и в Прохоровском сквере, и на Серединской пл., и мало где еще...


  Имеется ввиду именно Промтоварный рынок - куда по воскресеньям ходил автобус.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## netslov

нашлось чуток

----------


## netslov

№2

----------


## brassl

Спасибо большое! Я уже некоторые Ваши выложил в Архиве. Не успеваю все, но в ближайшее время выложу :smileflag:

----------


## Буба

Добрый день!
Есть в Одессе улица Маразливеская, а на ней дом номер 18, в котором в советское время был детский садик, а изначально резидензия градоначальника Маразли, так вот что получается, в 2008 году данное здание выведено из памятников архитектуры и сейчас активно разрушается с намерением на его месте построить коммерческую недвижимость! И Мы все дружно на это смотрим и ничего поделать не можем??? Вместо того чтобы владельца обязать поддерживать данное знание и бывший памятник архитектуры в надлежащем состоянии мы получаем все как всегда??? Может быть уже хватит???

----------


## Малиновский

> Добрый день!
> Есть в Одессе улица Маразливеская, а на ней дом номер 18, в котором в советское время был детский садик, а изначально резидензия градоначальника Маразли, так вот что получается, в 2008 году данное здание выведено из памятников архитектуры и сейчас активно разрушается с намерением на его месте построить коммерческую недвижимость! И Мы все дружно на это смотрим и ничего поделать не можем??? Вместо того чтобы владельца обязать поддерживать данное знание и бывший памятник архитектуры в надлежащем состоянии мы получаем все как всегда??? Может быть уже хватит???


 Да,пару дней назад оттуда выгнали бомжей и стали разбирать крышу.А вообще кошмар конечно,дом-красавец,но он всего в два этажа,поэтому никому из бизнеса не интересен.А вот на месте его они вполне себе решили построить что то вроде высотки как на Маразлиевской 10.
Просто нельзя этого допустить.Кто то что то знает о том,что собираются делать с этим домом?

----------


## SaMoVar

> ОК, еще раз внимательно прочитал "Трам. справочник 1928 г." Прошу учесть, что там указаны улицы, по которым идет трамвай, остановки и совпадающие трамвайные маршруты.
> 
> Так по маршруту 19 после 16-й ст. есть остановка у базарчика (сегодня там высотка №3, до этого там была дорожка к мосту над Бабушкина/Рыбачьей), следующая - на слиянии с маршрутом 29 (улица не указана, но бельгийский павильон (ныне магазин) там есть. Явно не Вильямса. Потом монастырь и далее, все время в сочетании с 29-м.
> По 29-му. От Дачи Крамаренко - Сиротская ул. с одной остановкой по требованию в любом месте улицы (может быть часть трассы от 7-й до 8-й станции), далее остановка на УГЛУ Сиротской и Цыганской (постоянная, но без разъезда) у начала дороги на Белый цветок (Рыбачьей?), потом разъезд (по требованию), потом уже вместе с линией 19-го трамвая ДО монастыря у разъезда (там же павильон). Все это по Цыганской ул. Т.е. начиная от современного угла Долгой и Амундсена линии 19 и 29 идут совместно.
> 
> Вполне возможно, что Сиротская - это именно Бабушкина, а Цыганская - часть Долгой от Бабушкина до Амундсена или чуть дальше, до монастыря. После войны (или до, но после снятия трамвая) возможно, что улицы перетрассировали, участки застроили по-другому.
> 
> Столбом я, так и быть, пожертвую  Учтите и такой факт, что бельгийцы заботились о пассажирах, особенно на линиях с большими интервалами, как 19 и 29. В местах постоянных остановок строились павильоны или грибки, т.к. зимой или в дождь стоять по уши в грязи людей не заставляли. Ни на старой Вильямса, ни на участке от 7-й до 9-й станции следов павильонов нет и не было, зато на Амундсена их сразу 2.


 На Амундсена сразу 3, и ещё на 16 станции павильончик не дожил...

----------


## Geminika

Варвары.....

----------


## malyutka_e

> нашлось чуток


 Церковь не одесская.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## netslov

> Церковь не одесская.


 там где я это взял-все Одесское..хотя может в пригороде..например на кривой балке..на неждановой?как вам такой вариант?

----------


## OMF

> На Амундсена сразу 3, и ещё на 16 станции павильончик не дожил...


 А где там третий, на самой Даче Ковалевского? Что-то не припомню...
Но это отступление, факт в том, что нигде больше капитальных остановок по Фонтану нет.

----------


## Trs

Третий — в самом конце, широкий, перестроенный в дом.

----------


## Семирек

Старая Аркадия (не знаю как кому, но трехцветные флаги над Аркадией мне лично очень нравятся):

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите
Я Маразлиевскую, 2 правильно опознал? Жаль что нет уже этого декора.

----------


## Малиновский

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите
> Я Маразлиевскую, 2 правильно опознал? Жаль что нет уже этого декора.


 100%Точно опознал!

----------


## brassl

Привожу в относительный порядок папку Военные фото (документы) в части 1944 года.
Нашел у себя не выложенные фото,сейчас загружу.
Плюс для netslov купленую в Феодосии  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите
Вычитал в сетке, что до Итальянской улица Пушкинская была Константиновской. Это так? У кого то есть информация о этом?
(А Посмитного была Коллективная, я этого то же не знал, вычитал в книге о курортах Одессы. В каком году было переименование??)

----------


## Малиновский

Была такая фотка 1984г?Я этот магазин очень любил)))))Ну и ныне несуществующий вход в порт.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Была такая фотка 1984г?Я этот магазин очень любил)))))Ну и ныне несуществующий вход в порт.


 Второе фото - из фильма одесской киностудии "Иностранка" 60-х годов

----------


## VicTur

На фото — Стурдзовский переулок, 2. Кто знает, в каком году и при каких обстоятельствах это здание было разрушено?
Вложение 3151018
Если мне удастся узнать ответ, то, возможно, в обмен на эти сведения я смогу получить копию этой фотографии в лучшем качестве.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите
> Вычитал в сетке, что до Итальянской улица Пушкинская была Константиновской. Это так? У кого то есть информация о этом?


 А где можно ознакомиться с источником этой информации?



> (А Посмитного была Коллективная, я этого то же не знал, вычитал в книге о курортах Одессы. В каком году было переименование??)


 Я об этом вам писал еще год назад 
Ее переименовали в 1975 году к 80-летнему юбилею Посмитного.

----------


## VicTur

Фото из книги Ю. Романова и З. Фединой «Владимир Платонович Цесевич, или Золотой век Одесской обсерватории»:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/viktur1975/view/505254/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/viktur1975/view/505258/

Фото из буклета, посвящённого 140-летию Одесской астрономической обсерватории:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/viktur1975/view/505263/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/viktur1975/view/505264/

Это же фото, только в худшем качестве и с привязкой к другой эпохе, опубликовано в газете «Одеський університет» (спецвыпуск за сентябрь 2011 года):


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/viktur1975/view/505265/

----------


## brassl

Много информации сразу для одного мозга, я ж в одессике новенький еще, но буду учиться  :smileflag:  
А о Пушкинской прочел у Губаря по-моему в журнале Мигдаль. Попробую найти страницу и дать ссылку

Нашел!! ВОТ

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Много информации сразу для одного мозга, я ж в одессике новенький еще, но буду учиться  
> А о Пушкинской прочел у Губаря по-моему в журнале Мигдаль. Попробую найти страницу и дать ссылку
> 
> Нашел!! ВОТ


 Ну если Губарь сказал, значит так оно и было!

----------


## Настьян

Подскажите, может у кого-то есть исторические справки о сооружениях в Дюковском парке?

----------


## Малиновский

1984г
Возле ЖД.Вокзала и трамвайная остановка,как мне кажется,возле Куликова поля.
Я  вот помню аппараты выдающие талоны)))

----------


## victor.odessa

> 1984г
> Я  вот помню аппараты выдающие талоны)))


 По 5 штук.

----------


## Lively

> 1984г
> Возле ЖД.Вокзала и трамвайная остановка,как мне кажется,возле Куликова поля.


 Первое фото, похоже, сделано на 5 станции Большого Фонтана На заднем плане односторонняя дорога в сторону четвертой станции

----------


## Antique

Второе фото наверное сделано с обратной стороны торгового училища, а далее виднеется бывшее здание судебных установлений в котором ныне располагается управление Одесской железной дороги.

----------


## netslov

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14292940.html

здесь гляньте фоты за церковь на тираспольской может нет таких

----------


## Малиновский

Это не 6 Фонтана?

----------


## brassl

Ух ты! Давно ждал такой активности по фото  :smileflag: 
Все выложу в Архиве.
Большое спасибо всем дополняющим!

----------


## brassl

Немного разложил по Архиву фотографии вчера выложенные на форуме. До выходных постараюсь разложить все. Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> Это не 6 Фонтана?


 это же 3-я ст. БФ ,телестудия,на заднем плане телевышка хорошо видна....а вообще, здание похоже на 6 ст,там где автокурсы.

----------


## Малиновский

Вот еще 3ст.БФ.И чуток ул.Ленина.

----------


## VicTur

> Вот еще 3ст.БФ.И чуток ул.Ленина.


 Это же фото в полном варианте:

Автор снимка — Р. Папикьян. Опубликовано в фотоальбоме «Одеса: Архітектура; Пам'ятники» (Киев, «Мистецтво», 1984).

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот старые открытки Херсона, для общего развития :smileflag: . http://nash.ks.ua/667/

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Olga Volgshtein

> Старая Аркадия (не знаю как кому, но трехцветные флаги над Аркадией мне лично очень нравятся):


 
Этого здания, что на открытке, теперь видимо нет?

----------


## kravshik

> Этого здания, что на открытке, теперь видимо нет?


 Нет, оно сохранилось,и в очень приличном виде,не попадалось разве на глаза,это ресторан в конце главной аллеи в Аркадии....не помню точно как он сейчас называется.....это вообще радует что он сохранился....

----------


## kravshik

> Вот еще 3ст.БФ.И чуток ул.Ленина.


 Большое спасибо за кусочек района из детства.....еще все такое необжитое.....в каком году открыли телестудию и построили телевышку???кто в курсе ,вообще про телевышку было бы интересно поговорить ,все таки сооружение очень масштабное как для Одессы....

----------


## Lively

> Этого здания, что на открытке, теперь видимо нет?


 Ой ли ?

фотография *durung*

----------


## netslov

Не помню, есть ли такое??

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Скрытик

> Не помню, есть ли такое??


  Третье фото не Одесса, обсуждали уже не раз.

----------


## Olga Volgshtein

> Нет, оно сохранилось,и в очень приличном виде,не попадалось разве на глаза,это ресторан в конце главной аллеи в Аркадии....не помню точно как он сейчас называется.....это вообще радует что он сохранился....


 Спасибо, на глаза не попадалось, я там была 1 раз только... Или 2, но мельком. Меньше всего в Одессе интересует это скопище ларьков и забегаловок. 




> Ой ли ?


 Судя по фото, рустовка совсем переделана, навеное фасад теперь оформлен по-другому.

----------


## Семирек

> Судя по фото, рустовка совсем переделана, навеное фасад теперь оформлен по-другому.


 Конечно переделана, как и многие здания, но стены и фундамент тем не менее сохранились родные.

----------


## velen

Магазины на Садовой .1988 год.

----------


## Antique

> не помню точно как он сейчас называется.....


 Южная Пальмира.




> Судя по фото, рустовка совсем переделана, навеное фасад теперь оформлен по-другому.


 Его, судя по фотографиям, ещё до Второй мировой войны переделали. Оформление фасада было простое - руст и расстекловка окон. Расстекловка первоначально была модерногого типа, а сейчас классического, но ресторан и сейчас выглядит довольно привлекательно. Встречалась информация будто бы оформление центрального зала частично востановлено. По крайней мере когда работал сайт ресторана, то в фотогалерее можно было увидеть фотографию главного зала неплохо оформленого в классическом стиле.

Вообще в Аркадии сохранилось четыре объекта: ресторан У. Сигала, водолечебница, трамвайный мост и павильон трамвайной остановки.

----------


## OMF

> Вложение 3165060Магазины на Садовой .1988 год.


 Damn it! Нет чтобы снимок сделать на 1 сек. позже, чтобы номер троллейбуса был виден.

Это не претензия, а крик души

----------


## Бармалеюшко

> Damn it! Нет чтобы снимок сделать на 1 сек. позже, чтобы номер троллейбуса был виден.
> 
> Это не претензия, а крик души


  а что, кроме № 2 есть ещё варианты?

----------


## Киров

Ресторан постройки 1905 г.Где-то читал что это первое в России здание с железобетонным потолком.Планируется восстановление летней площадки на крыше.

----------


## OMF

> а что, кроме № 2 есть ещё варианты?


 Имеется в виду бортовой номер, а не маршрут.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Купил пару книг 60-х годов, есть новые виды  - сканерну выложу.
Среди прочих там памятный знак о закладке камня в основание будущего памятника Суворову на 10-го апреля. Правда фото только самого камня, нет общего вида. Нет ли у кого фотографий с этим камнем?

----------


## mlch

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> Купил пару книг 60-х годов, есть новые виды  - сканерну выложу.
> Среди прочих там памятный знак о закладке камня в основание будущего памятника Суворову на 10-го апреля. Правда фото только самого камня, нет общего вида. Нет ли у кого фотографий с этим камнем?


  Это речь о книге "С днем рождения Одесса", выпущеной к 175 летию? Там есть еще на 56-57 страницах фотография площади в момент открытия знака. Но самого знака на ней нет. Только Синица, перерезающий ленточку, на первом плане. 
Если же речь о другой книге, то могу посканировать эту. Хорошо, что напомнил о ней.

----------


## brassl

Ага  :smileflag:  Угадал. Эта книга. Я ее сканерну - выложу. Купил еще 100 лет универу, там пару хороших фотографий

----------


## Малиновский

План памятника защитникам Севастополя периода Крымской войне 1853-56 годов
Взято тут:
http://rupor.od.ua/news/Stroitelnye-raboty-v-parke-SHevchenko-mogut-spro-013923/

----------


## Малиновский

> Вложение 3165060Магазины на Садовой .1988 год.


 Полная версия))))

----------


## mlch

> Полная версия))))


 Ага. Вспомнилась шутка конца 80-х 
_"После открытия на Садовой салонов "Сделай сам" швейного, фото и прочих, планируется второй очередью открыть работающие по тому же принципу больницу, роддом и вытрезвитель"._

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
В последних дополнениях фото Никитенко это ж Мечникова, 55?

----------


## brassl

Ребята, вопрос.
Сегодня купил фотографию. Подпись - Дом отдыха "ОКТЯБРЬ" Одесса.
А где у нас такой был? Сканерну - выложу

----------


## Kamin

Между 14 ст. и 13 ст. Большого Фонтана (Переулок Дачный 2, сейчас название -  Дом отдыха "Черное море" )

----------


## victor.odessa

И снова о склонах Приморского бульвара.

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1069060

----------


## Antique

> Ресторан постройки 1905 г.Где-то читал что это первое в России здание с железобетонным потолком.Планируется восстановление летней площадки на крыше.


 Впервые железобетон для потолка в РИ был применён в 1896-1900 годах при строительстве в Киеве монастырской церкви освященной в честь Св. Николая Мирликийского.

----------


## Trs

А в Одессе — в 1904 г. при строительстве дома Скаржинской на углу Ланжероновской и Екатерининской.

----------


## krust

> Ресторан постройки 1905 г.Где-то читал что это первое в России здание с железобетонным потолком.Планируется восстановление летней площадки на крыше.


 


> А в Одессе — в 1904 г. при строительстве дома Скаржинской на углу Ланжероновской и Екатерининской.


 Постройка ресторана Сигала в Аркадии было закончено до 1904 года, т.к. фотографии здания послужили иллюстрациями для открыток, выпущенных до почтовой реформы 1904года.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Малиновский

Много фоток Одессы!

http://www.delcampe.it/list.php?sear...23f7efd7bbb9b0

И дополнение к фото появившемуся на Одессастори!

http://www.past-to-present.com/photos.cfm?reference=Z00104

----------


## Малиновский

Вотъ:

----------


## brassl

> Много фоток Одессы!
> 
> http://www.delcampe.it/list.php?sear...23f7efd7bbb9b0
> 
> И дополнение к фото появившемуся на Одессастори!
> 
> http://www.past-to-present.com/photos.cfm?reference=Z00104


 У нас почти все есть. Я этот аукцион уже почти два года отслеживаю.
Дополнения то же есть, оттуда и бралось  :smileflag: 
Все выложу

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Семирек

Кафе Фанкони (фото начала ХХ века):

----------


## inborz

Редкая фотка. И строящаяся первая(?) бельгийка в городе. Спасибо!!!

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за фото. Но в Архиве есть с мая 2010, качество вроде такое же

----------


## Antique

> Редкая фотка. И строящаяся первая(?) бельгийка в городе. Спасибо!!!


 Не бельгийка, а дом в стиле модерн. Каждый стиль имеет своё название. Дом Скаржинской не первый ) До 1906 года  в стиле модерна успели появиться один - два десятка зданий.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Trs

Побывал я сегодня в главной парадной дома об-ва «Россия» на Щепкина. Итак. Вся угловая квартира на 3 этаже выкуплена, перегородки снесены, остались только несущие стены. Угловая квартира на 2 этаже расселена, но ещё цела. Примечательно то, что в парадной от краски очищен фрагмент венецианской штукатурки. Лестница в мансарду (мраморная!) снабжена перилами, чей рисунок напоминает оригинальные перила. Фото будут позже.

----------


## Trs

А пока своей очереди ждут фото дома стр. об-ва, поделюсь ссылкой: http://prodamgorod.org.ua/novosti/perechen_avariinyh_i_vethih_domov_odessy_na_30_03_2011.html — список ветхих и аварийных домов Одессы.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Из свеженайденных и отсканированных:
1959 Лаокоон
1960 Горсад
1953 Успенская угол Александровского

----------


## SaMoVar

Успенская угол Александровский - есть сомнения. Не припомню там такого. Но очень знакомый домик...

----------


## Малиновский

С facebook.Было такое?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Успенская угол Александровский - есть сомнения. Не припомню там такого. Но очень знакомый домик...


 Это финансово кредитный техникум (в 1953 году). Сейчас не знаю что там...

----------


## brassl

> С facebook.Было такое?


 Одной не было. Уже залил в Архив. Спасибо

----------


## SaMoVar

> Это финансово кредитный техникум (в 1953 году). Сейчас не знаю что там...


 Получается, что фотка отзеркалена. Тоже на это здание думал, но дорога там с другой стороны. Нархозовский корпус.

----------


## Trs

Нет, вид верен, по узкой стороне дома Успенская, по широкой — проезд в Кировский.
http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CBe37M0-#

----------


## evachka

> Много фоток Одессы!
> 
> http://www.delcampe.it/list.php?sear...23f7efd7bbb9b0
> 
> И дополнение к фото появившемуся на Одессастори!
> 
> http://www.past-to-present.com/photos.cfm?reference=Z00104


 Спасибо!.Очень интересно и познавательно.

----------


## brassl

6 100  :smileflag: 
Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## filippof

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1064638

----------


## Antique

Добрый день. Не знаете ли, в каком году была сделана эта фотография?

----------


## Trs

Обрати внимание ещё на известную открытку — вид трамвая и конки на Тираспольской площади. Там видно, что у дома 68 (неизвестного владельца) ломают крышу, а дом 66 (Яворской) уже стоит.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Antique

> Обрати внимание ещё на известную открытку — вид трамвая и конки на Тираспольской площади. Там видно, что у дома 68 (неизвестного владельца) ломают крышу, а дом 66 (Яворской) уже стоит.


  Никак не могу найти это фото. Оно есть в этой папке? http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=152 На счёт дома №66 я предполагаю, что он был построен между 1902 и 1904-м годами, навряд ли позже, а скорее всего сраду до или после дома Луцкого, если не одновременно.

----------


## Trs

Сейчас посмотрел на фото в полном виде (вчера наблюдал его левую часть на обложке Губаря) и уже вижу, что это не тот дом. Тысяча извинений.

----------


## Малиновский

На Одессастори спрашивали где?-Это Новосельского/Дворянская,там где сейчас консерватория.

----------


## krust

Буду очень признателен за определение:

----------


## Antique

> На Одессастори спрашивали где?-Это Новосельского/Дворянская,там где сейчас консерватория.


  А почему на фото здания совершенно разные? На первом фото так и не удалось разглядеть здание консерватории.




> Буду очень признателен за определение:


 Не этот ли храм? http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=218&pid=9963#top_display_media

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не этот ли храм? http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=218&pid=9963#top_display_media


 Скорее всего он.

----------


## Малиновский

> А почему на фото здания совершенно разные? На первом фото так и не удалось разглядеть здание консерватории.


 Бывает достаточно взглянуть на расположение окон,кусочек лепки и стыковку домов,что бы в точности сказать где в Одессе находится такой то дом

----------


## malyutka_e

По-моему, вы ошибаетесь.

----------


## Trs

Консерватория крайняя слева.

----------


## Antique

> Бывает достаточно взглянуть на расположение окон,кусочек лепки и стыковку домов,что бы в точности сказать где в Одессе находится такой то дом


 Ну так, как Вы подаёте виды, конечно толком не понять. Да, я теперь вижу, что это то место, на старом снимке видны номера по Новосельского 63,65,67. Да, спасибо, определили вид, но можно было описать подробнее, так как приведёное современное фото не информативно.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Jaak Logus

> А почему на фото здания совершенно разные? На первом фото так и не удалось разглядеть здание консерватории.
> 
> 
> Не этот ли храм? http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=218&pid=9963#top_display_media


 На Одессастори просьба исправить ул. Большую Арнаутскую в ул. Малую Арнаутскую.

----------


## Малиновский

Взято с Facebook!

----------


## Семирек

А вот не с Facebooka  :smileflag: :

----------


## brassl

Только что, на один день (выгрыз  :smileflag: ), попало в руки два альбома 100 лет русской авиации,издано в Харькове.Довольно много Одесских фотографий завода на Стрельбищном поле. Постараюсь сегодня все сканернуть.
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Shipshin

> Только что, на один день (выгрыз ), попало в руки два альбома 100 лет русской авиации,издано в Харькове.Довольно много Одесских фотографий завода на Стрельбищном поле. Постараюсь сегодня все сканернуть.
> Всем хорошего дня!


 Помощь нужна?

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Постараюсь справиться  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

О, а все уже видели бело-персиковое КГБ на Еврейской? Мне невольно вспоминается пародия на раскрашенные 17 мгновений весны...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Книги сканернуть успел, все по немногу выложу. Сегодняшнее Стрельбищное поле оттуда

----------


## Good++++

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> Книги сканернуть успел, все по немногу выложу. Сегодняшнее Стрельбищное поле оттуда


  А в привязке к современности, где это?

----------


## Richard

> А в привязке к современности, где это?


  Территория от Института Сухопутных войск до 5-й фонтана

----------


## Antique

> Территория от Института Сухопутных войск до 5-й фонтана


 Територия Одесавиаремсервис, Маршала Жукова.

----------


## Richard

> Територия Одесавиаремсервис, Маршала Жукова.


  Да, точно. Возле сухопутки было Лагерное поле

----------


## brassl

> А в привязке к современности, где это?


 В книге был вот такой планчик

----------


## cerubina

Границы Стрельбищного поля, судя по планчику - по Терешковой (от Комарова до Космонавтов), далее по прямой до пл. Независимости, по И. Рабина, по 25й Чапаевской (включая застройку по нечётной стороне), по Комарова до Терешковой.

----------


## malyutka_e

> О, а все уже видели бело-персиковое КГБ на Еврейской? Мне невольно вспоминается пародия на раскрашенные 17 мгновений весны...


 Да, получилось гламурненько. как раз для такого заведения. И весь этот персик сидит на грязно-сером гранитном основании! Мы уже обсуждали этот вопрос и пришли к выводу, что у них что-то с головой.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Бармалеюшко

Уважаемые краеведы! Кто то может сказать чёткие границы района Сахалинчик? Есть ли карта города с границами "народных" названий?

----------


## феерический

Насколько я помню, Люстдорфская дорога - Бассейная - 2й Водопроводный пер - Среднефонтанская.

----------


## Trs

Нет, 2-й Водопроводный не сквозной.

----------


## феерический

Да, тогда 3й.

----------


## Antique

На Старопортофранковской, 61 когда-то было обустроено училище Л.И. Бродского. Однако в списке памятников архитектуры училище почему-то названо училищем Менделевича (У Пилявского - Е. Менделевича). Это какая-то ошибка?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Малиновский

Фотографии Одессы из недавнего Советского прошлого!

http://www.magnumphotos.com/C.aspx?VP3=ViewBox_VPage&VBID=2K1HZO9YEJEJE&CT=Search&DT=Image

----------


## Малиновский

В немецком архиве есть фото Одессы,по поисковому запросу. 
http://bpkgate.picturemaxx.com/index...RCHTXT1=ODESSA
Например:

*"Die Revolution in Odessa"*

----------


## Малиновский

Вот:

----------


## феерический

Если бы не силует крыши Оперного - подумал бы, что это Севастополь.

----------


## brassl

> В немецком архиве есть фото Одессы,по поисковому запросу. 
> http://bpkgate.picturemaxx.com/index...RCHTXT1=ODESSA


 Спасибо за находку. Все отсутсвуюшие залью в Архив. Вот пока первый ("подшаманил" немного  :smileflag: )

----------


## Trs

*brassl*, у меня тоже кое-то есть.) Ещё четыре снимка из частного архива, сканы со слайдов. Оледенение 1975 года.
Улица Бреуса (уже два года как не Парашютная), вид от Скворцова в начало




Улица Кибальчича, вид в конец


Улица Скворцова, вид от дома 24 в начало

----------


## Бармалеюшко

> Журнал Entertainment Weekly опубликовал список из 12 документальных фильмов, изменивших мир. В список вошел фильм, рассказывающий о жизни Одессы.
> В список попал советский фильм о жизни Одессы - Человек с киноаппаратом


 http://www.mixfm.com.ua/events/3298-...yx-kartin.html

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## malyutka_e

А как вам это ?

----------


## Малиновский



----------


## brassl

Серия этих фото с Семенычем очень большая, у меня их штук 15, но к сожалению это не Одесса.

----------


## Малиновский

1957г.

----------


## Бармалеюшко

> Насколько я помню, Люстдорфская дорога - Бассейная - 3й Водопроводный пер - Среднефонтанская.


 а район между Старосенной площадью и 3-м Водопроводным переулком имеет своё название?

----------


## Antique

> а район между Старосенной площадью и 3-м Водопроводным переулком имеет своё название?


 В административном делении это была часть кварталов Александровского полицейского участка. Вероятно эти места называли как нибудь вроде "улицы за Сенной площадью", южные окраины города.

----------


## Antique

Возле Вокзала рядом с бывшими Судебными установлениями размещается здание указанное в реестре памятников как торговая школа. Однако по справочнику "Вся Одесса", по этому адресу (тогда в Судебном переулке, а ныне ул. Одесса-Главная) записано 2-е общественное реальное училище. Однако я сомневаюсь, что этому справочнику можно бесприкословно доверять. И всё таки где на самом деле располагалось торговое училище и где 2-е общественное реальное училище?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Как Вам пополнение видов Стрельбищного поля?
У кого увел Лузановку??? Нашел у себя в папке, а у кого увел не помню 
И еще есть вопрос, может кто где читал.
Какой был принцип сноса церквей в Одессе, почему одни дожили до сегодняшнего дня, а другие снесены. Или просто времени не хватило снести? Но вроде 70-ти лет было предостаточно. 
Какова мотивация сноса кладбища на Люстдорфской дороге? Ведь это уже не революционное время а вроде относительно спокойное. Зачем это надо было?

----------


## vlastenec

> Возле Вокзала рядом с бывшими Судебными установлениями размещается здание указанное в реестре памятников как торговая школа. Однако по справочнику "Вся Одесса", по этому адресу (тогда в Судебном переулке, а ныне ул. Одесса-Главная) записано 2-е общественное реальное училище. Однако я сомневаюсь, что этому справочнику можно бесприкословно доверять. И всё таки где на самом деле располагалось торговое училище и где 2-е общественное реальное училище?


 А почему не доверять? Сейчас при школах, институтах есть разного рода курсы, спортшколы и т.п. И тогда такое вполне могло быть.

----------


## Good++++

> ...
> Какова мотивация сноса кладбища на Люстдорфской дороге? Ведь это уже не революционное время а вроде относительно спокойное. Зачем это надо было?


 Интересное фото-эссе о втором еврейском кладбище: albir.livejournal.com/533317.html

----------


## malyutka_e

Могу всех огорчить. Больше не существует знаменитого флюгера на углу Толстого и Нежинской...

----------


## Trs

А ещё горел корпус Тодорова на Январке. Вроде ничего открытого горения не было, только внутренний пожар.

----------


## SaMoVar

Если подписано odessastory - значит было)))

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Могу всех огорчить. Больше не существует знаменитого флюгера на углу Толстого и Нежинской...


 а куда он делся?((

----------


## netslov

> Если подписано odessastory - значит было)))


 увидел и убрал пост..в контакте есть группа АРХИТЕКТУРНАЯ ОДЕССА-копните может у них есть фотки которых нет на одесса стори..

http://vkontakte.ru/archodessa

----------


## malyutka_e

> а куда он делся?((


 Неважно куда, важно, что его нет.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Неважно куда, важно, что его нет.


 вам неважно? ( вдруг он на реставрации

----------


## malyutka_e

> вам неважно? ( вдруг он на реставрации


 Вы меня удивляете.

----------


## brassl

> увидел и убрал пост..в контакте есть группа АРХИТЕКТУРНАЯ ОДЕССА-копните может у них есть фотки которых нет на одесса стори..
> 
> http://vkontakte.ru/archodessa


 Спасибо посмотрел. Увидел некоторые наши фото, даже последнюю обработанную, из немецкого архива, растет популярность  :smileflag: 
Но есть и новые, в основном подписаны - фотограф Н.Дуценко - одно жаль, в отличие от нашего архива у ребят фото уменьшены . Может у кого есть в нормальном качестве и разрешении? Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## netslov

напиши им...руководству группы..они помогут

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Написал. Буду ждать ответа.

----------


## Antique

> Могу всех огорчить. Больше не существует знаменитого флюгера на углу Толстого и Нежинской...


  А чем он знаменит?




> На Старопортофранковской, 61 когда-то было обустроено училище Л.И. Бродского. Однако в списке памятников архитектуры училище почему-то названо училищем Менделевича (У Пилявского - Е. Менделевича). Это какая-то ошибка?


 Отвечу на свой вопрос сам. Да, в перечне ошиблись уже в который раз. Училище Менделевича расположено на участке на Старопортофранковской, 93. Там и сейчас располагается какое-то учебное заведение, но здание судя по всему перестроено, фасад изменён галереей. Возможно, что именно это здание построил М.И. Линецкий, а училище Бродского возводил только автор проекта - А.Б. Минкус.

----------


## Antique

Есть не очень чёткая фотография купола со шпилем, апрель 2011-го года:
Через видоискатель не заметил этот флюгер, в противном случае зафиксировал бы подробнее.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Sergey_L

Спасибо за неизвестный мне ресурс! Там, кстати, не все фото Одессы подписаны, если глубже поискать можно, например, и такое найти.

Есь ещё по крайней мере 5 подозрительных фото с базаров разных (но есть вероятность, что это может быть и Севастополь) Смотреть в поиске по тегу Siegfried Lauterwasser - имя фотографа.
Но всё равно - цветные фото Одессы в оккупации!!!! - такого ещё не было вроде))

----------


## Antique

> если глубже поискать можно, например, и такое найти.


 Вы не знаете случайно, где это?

----------


## mlch

> Есть не очень чёткая фотография купола со шпилем, апрель 2011-го года:
> Через видоискатель не заметил этот флюгер, в противном случае зафиксировал бы подробнее.


 Вот тут немного лучше.

----------


## mlch

> Вы не знаете случайно, где это?


  Шутите?  :smileflag: 
Привоз это. Видна Пантелеймоновская церковь и пожарная каланча на пересечении Пантелеймоновской и Ришельевской..

----------


## Antique

> Шутите? 
> Привоз это. Видна Пантелеймоновская церковь и пожарная каланча на пересечении Пантелеймоновской и Ришельевской..


  Не шучу ) Я не видел вживую здания на фотографии, а церковь и каланча в их окружении смотрятся непривычно )

----------


## Lively

Не нравятся мне всякие ватермарки...

----------


## Малиновский

> Не нравятся мне всякие ватермарки...


 Ух ты класс!

----------


## brassl

> Ух ты класс!


 А эти (1 и 2)?
Я так старался, а никто и не заметил

----------


## victor.odessa

> А эти (1 и 2)?
> Я так старался, а никто и не заметил


 Здрасьте! Мы их давно уже срисовали.

----------


## Малиновский

> А эти (1 и 2)?
> Я так старался, а никто и не заметил


 Таки да! И Вы волшебник
А  революцию 1905 года,что на прошлой странице,можете так очистить?

----------


## brassl

Могу.  :smileflag:

----------


## Малиновский

> Могу.


 Будьте любезны!)))

----------


## Малиновский

CfacebooЧено!
Утверждается что это Odessa 1932.Сбор металлолома.

----------


## brassl

> Будьте любезны!)))


 Примерно вот так. Картины очищать труднее чем фото.

----------


## Малиновский

> Примерно вот так. Картины очищать труднее чем фото.


  Супер!

----------


## SaMoVar

Одесса глазами художников - не хватает Костанди. Ну и не только его)))

----------


## brassl

Да там по всему архиву много чего не хватает  :smileflag:  Главное ж начать.

----------


## Lively

Многие фотографии, попадающие в создаваемый и пополняемый архив имеют чисто технические изъяны и требуют технической ретуши. Вряд ли царапины на пленке, следы пыли, песчинок в воде, высохшие капли на пленке, цветная вуаль, образовавшаяся со временем, или возникшая вследствие огрешностей при обработке фотоматериала  имеют историческую ценность (Для нашего архива, разумеется). Современные средства обработки фотоизображений позволяют в определенной степени избавить изображения от этих недостатков. Конечно, они не могут устранить недостатки самого процесса цветоделения старых фотоматериалов. Выкладываю на замену пару фотографий из архива, в которых я постарался убрать описанные выше недостатки. На мой взгляд они стали более естественны для восприятия, а исторической ценности и "духа времени" не утратили. Если этот опыт будет принят положительно, процесс можно будет не спеша продолжить.

----------


## Antique

> Одесса глазами художников - не хватает Костанди. Ну и не только его)))


 В Национальном художественном музее одесским художникам посвящён чуть ли не целый зал.

На сайте музея есть пара репродукций:
Пётр Нилус - В парке

Кириак Костанди - Гуси

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.bg-gallery.ru - там много
*не знаю как уменьшить размер

----------


## malyutka_e

> Примерно вот так. Картины очищать труднее чем фото.


 Неплохо бы еще использовать фильтр JPEG Repair для удаления этих противных артефактов сжатия картинки.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Буду учиться.Я в фотошопе не сильно разбираюсь, только краями...
Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Pinky

Купил по случаю фотоальбом "Одесса Архитектура Памятники", Киев "Мистецтво", 1987. Не знаю, есть-ли из него что-то, но многих снимков не видел.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Спасибо. Буду учиться.Я в фотошопе не сильно разбираюсь, только краями...


 Это отдельный фильтр, его в фотошопе нет. А насчет "не сильно разбираюсь", не скромничайте :smileflag:

----------


## netslov

как вам трамвайчег? :smileflag: ..похлеще танка НИ будет..

----------


## brassl

На Садовой появилась книга - Одесса очерк истории города героя к 150 ти летию со дня основания.Печать с издания 1947 года. 150 грн. Купил, есть пару фото которых у нас нет, сканерну - выложу

----------


## Kamin

Интересная информация! http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2011/10/18/fotoal_bom_ob_oborone_odessi_6529.html

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите
Ребята, кто может, поставьте плюсик malyutka_e за фотографии Воронцова (сегодня выложил в Архиве)
У меня "плюсики" на него заблокированы пока

----------


## malyutka_e

Картинка с румынским парадом *точно не Одесса*. У нас нет такого храма.

----------


## brassl

Снимать с Архива? Или есть еще мнения?

----------


## inborz

сорри, хотела поставить 5 баллов за Воронцова,очень хороший снимок, а получился 1. Как исправить?

----------


## Antique

> Снимать с Архива? Или есть еще мнения?


 Это здание с элементами румынской национальной архитектуры. Впрочем как и это здание в стиле неороманеска: http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=11060#top_display_media

Явно не Одесса.

А вот эти здания ждут переноса в свои папки:
1. Trs имел ввиду пастера, 29
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=15566#top_display_media

2. Молодая Гвардия, Лузановка
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=10594#top_display_media

3. Валиховский, 5
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=7200#top_display_media

4. Старосенная площадь. 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=16326#top_display_media

5. Приморский бульвар
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=13905#top_display_media

6. Сабанский переулок
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=14761#top_display_media

7. Андросовский мол
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=9535#top_display_media

----------


## brassl

Все перенес. Большое спасибо. Единственный вопрос по пункту 6, Сабанский переулок, подскажите с номером пожалуйста, не могу сообразить

----------


## Antique

> Все перенес. Большое спасибо. Единственный вопрос по пункту 6, Сабанский переулок, подскажите с номером пожалуйста, не могу сообразить


 Второй номер вероятно.  Улица с фонарями в центре - это Маразлиевская. Фотографию выкладывал Malyutka_e

----------


## SaMoVar

Это здание "до дома Бернардацци"?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## brassl

6 200. Заходите  :smileflag: 
Может кто знает, чего в свое время Гамбринус поменял место прописки?

----------


## Kartush2006

Ув. brassl. На сайте http://rupor.od.ua/news/Odessa-na-staryh-otkrytkah-(fotoreportag)-014321  открытки. Может посмотрите опытным глазом? С ув.

----------


## Sergey_L

На одном французском сайте нашлось два совсем коротеньких фильма с улицами города 1941 года и 1967. Лежат тут.
http://www.ina.fr/histoire-et-conflits/seconde-guerre-mondiale/video/AFE86001536/la-guerre-a-l-est-occupation-d-odessa.fr.html
http://www.ina.fr/economie-et-societe/vie-sociale/video/CAF93016238/des-francais-partout-odessa.fr.html

----------


## Good++++

Это уже было?

----------


## Скрытик

Увидел водяной знак  :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

> Увидел водяной знак


 Так это... я туда загрузил...
 С румынского сайта.
Это, как я понял, в 1942 г. до реставрации:

А это уже в 1943 г. после реставрации:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Зануда

Может быть, знатоки развеют мои сомнения. Насколько я помню, примерно с 70-х годов и аж до перестройки торговать рыбой на Привозе не разрешалось. А вот где ее продавали до того, в каком месте Привоза, был ли это корпус или открытые ряды?

----------


## Trs

Тут как-то заходила речь о разрушенном рыбном корпусе в той части Привоза, где сейчас Новый универмаг, но ближе к Эстонской.

----------


## Зануда

> Тут как-то заходила речь о разрушенном рыбном корпусе в той части Привоза, где сейчас Новый универмаг, но ближе к Эстонской.


 К сожалению, я больше 20 лет не был в Одессе и даже не представляю себе, где находится новый универмаг.

----------


## mlch

> К сожалению, я больше 20 лет не был в Одессе и даже не представляю себе, где находится новый универмаг.


 Между Екатерининской и Водопроводной.

----------


## Зануда

Моя память подсказала приблизительно то же самое.
А вот моим оппонентам дружно помнятся рыбные ряды в части Привоза, прилегающей к Преображенской. Может, это было в другие годы? Или рыбой торговали в двух местах?

----------


## mlch

> Моя память подсказала приблизительно то же самое.
> А вот моим оппонентам дружно помнятся рыбные ряды в части Привоза, прилегающей к Преображенской. Может, это было в другие годы? Или рыбой торговали в двух местах?


 Это новые рыбные ряды, открытые после сноса старых.

----------


## Зануда

А в какие - приблизительно - годы появились эти новые ряды?

----------


## Good++++

Нужна помощь клуба. Где это? 
Localizare: Odesa 
Datare: 1942-1943

----------


## Antique

> Нужна помощь клуба. Где это? 
> Localizare: Odesa 
> Datare: 1942-1943


 Это старый епархиальный дом на Александровском проспекте, 6. Вторая фотография скорее всего получена с колокольни или купола Покровской церкви.

----------


## krust

> Нужна помощь клуба. Где это? 
> Localizare: Odesa 
> Datare: 1942-1943


 Александровский пр-т угол Жуковского, а на заднем плане видно пожарную каланчу.

----------


## mlch

> А в какие - приблизительно - годы появились эти новые ряды?


  Точно не скажу, но где-то во второй половине 70-х, как мне помнится. Если кто помнит или знает точно - прошу меня поправить.

----------


## Good++++

> Точно не скажу, но где-то во второй половине 70-х, как мне помнится. Если кто помнит или знает точно - прошу меня поправить.


 Начало 80-х...

----------


## Good++++

А это где?  Парк Шевченко?
Подпись под фото:

----------


## SaMoVar

Аллея славы - похоже.

----------


## Antique

> А это где?  Парк Шевченко?
> Подпись под фото:


 Вероятно Румыния.

----------


## Зануда

> Начало 80-х...


  А разве в конце семидесятых- начале восьмидесятых на Привозе разрешали торговать рыбой? Почему-то я был уверен, что в те годы на это был строгий запрет и бычков, к примеру, продавали, стараясь не попасть на глаза милиции, не на прилавках а из-под полы...

----------


## Good++++

> Вероятно Румыния.


  Вероятность ошибки минимальна, т.к. на румынском сайте целая серия фото аналогичной тематики одной даты (не представляющих никакой ценности для нас)...

----------


## Скрытик

> А разве в конце семидесятых- начале восьмидесятых на Привозе разрешали торговать рыбой? Почему-то я был уверен, что в те годы на это был строгий запрет и бычков, к примеру, продавали, стараясь не попасть на глаза милиции, не на прилавках а из-под полы...


  Рыбные ряды были со стороны ЖД вокзала, там  же располагалась пригородная автостанция.

----------


## Antique

> Вероятность ошибки минимальна, т.к. на румынском сайте целая серия фото аналогичной тематики одной даты (не представляющих никакой ценности для нас)...


 Не так и минимальна, если вспомнить, что подобные ошибки уже были.

----------


## Скрытик

А вот история Привоза от Губаря:
http://vitis-ocenka.ucoz.ua/publ/istorija_oodessy/privoz/17-1-0-132

----------


## Скрытик

А вот что нарыл в инете:

Старые рыбные корпуса на Привозе.

Найдено тут: http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod8.shtml

----------


## Малиновский

> А это где?  Парк Шевченко?
> Подпись под фото:


 Такие фонари как на фотографии,стоят в Александровском парке,вдоль улицы Маразлиевская.Это скорее всего парк Шевченко,а здание сзади просто сейчас не существует.

----------


## Antique

> Это скорее всего парк Шевченко,а здание сзади просто сейчас не существует.


 И в момент фотографирования тоже не существовало...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вероятно Румыния.


 Это 100% Одесса. Аллея славы. На этом месте хоронили немцев и румын, погибших при взрыве на Маразлиевской. Некоторые там еще лежат. Дом сзади - это дача художника Кузнецова. Он и сейчас существует, но немного перестроен.
А с какого это сайта? Можно ссылку?

----------


## Antique

> Это 100% Одесса. Аллея славы. На этом месте хоронили немцев и румын, погибших при взрыве на Маразлиевской. Некоторые там еще лежат. Дом сзади - это дача художника Кузнецова. Он и сейчас существует, но немного перестроен.
> А с какого это сайта? Можно ссылку?


 Хм, действительно. Башня перестроена.

----------


## Antique

> Данных с головой.


  Действительно, как-то не заметил, что в папке Лидерсовского бульвара множество фотографий особняка.

Извиняюсь, что ввёл в заблужение.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вероятность ошибки минимальна, т.к. на румынском сайте целая серия фото аналогичной тематики одной даты (не представляющих никакой ценности для нас)...


 Можете дать ссылку?

----------


## Good++++

> Можете дать ссылку?


 fototecaortodoxiei.ziarullumina.ro/509-biserica-greaca-afectata-de-distrugerile-provocate-de-razboiul-antisovietic

----------


## krust



----------


## Малиновский

> Вложение 3273351


 Класс!А ещё?))

----------


## brassl

Есть немного добавлений. Заходите
На старых фото здания музея (что возле Думы) на крыше по бокам стоят грифоны, сейчас их нет. Никто не знает чего они исчезли?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Есть немного добавлений. Заходите
> На старых фото здания музея (что возле Думы) на крыше по бокам стоят грифоны, сейчас их нет. Никто не знает чего они исчезли?


 Вроде недавно стояли...

----------


## mlch

Год назад - точно стояли.
Лично фотографировал.

----------


## brassl

Подъеду посмотрю. А то на некоторых фото есть, а на некоторых нет. Может ретушь просто???

----------


## Малиновский

Интересно об истории Одессы во время оккупации+немного доков.

*НЕДОВЫЖЖЕННАЯ ЗЕМЛЯ* 

http://budyon.org/budy_files/articles/nvz.htm

----------


## Sergey_L

Вроде бы такой, 1854 года, карты в архиве нет. Оцените максимально возможное увеличение!

Лежит тут. http://gallica.bnf.fr/?lang=EN

----------


## SaMoVar

Как бы это выкачать((( Только принтскрин и склейка.
Там же лежит и схема бомбардировки!

----------


## Sergey_L

Да, только так. Правда там есть способ сохранять изображение, которое можно увеличить на экране, без логотипа "Галлики" и маленькой схемки слева. Тогда можно сохранять части карты без "принтскрина". Путь с нуля таков. В поиске нажимаем odessa, выбираем нужную карту, далее жмём на "увеличительную лупу" слева. Зелёная кнопка "-" находится слева вверху, убирает схемку, далее жмём до требуемого увеличения на "лупу с плюсиком" и последнее - жмём на значок "лупа в контуре" - она предпоследняя в ряду. А теперь стандартное правой кнопкой - сохранить изображение - сохраняет то, что на экране в JPG.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## Agnessa

Это не Одесса - это Прага. При безусловно бережном отношении к исторической застройке, стало возможным и такое. (Уж не бывшие ли одесситы расцветили фрагменты пражских фасадов?..).

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Интересно об истории Одессы во время оккупации+немного доков.
> 
> *НЕДОВЫЖЖЕННАЯ ЗЕМЛЯ* 
> 
> http://budyon.org/budy_files/articles/nvz.htm


 О, еще одна попытка отбеливания ануса румынских оккупантов.

----------


## VicTur

> Интересно об истории Одессы во время оккупации+немного доков.
> 
> *НЕДОВЫЖЖЕННАЯ ЗЕМЛЯ* 
> 
> http://budyon.org/budy_files/articles/nvz.htm


 Читали мы уже это, кто-то, не помню кто, выкладывал на этом форуме ссылку. Много в приведённых фактах горькой правды, а в целом есть желание плюнуть в морду автору сего опуса.

----------


## Good++++

> ...
> Какой был принцип сноса церквей в Одессе, почему одни дожили до сегодняшнего дня, а другие снесены. Или просто времени не хватило снести? Но вроде 70-ти лет было предостаточно. 
> Какова мотивация сноса кладбища на Люстдорфской дороге? Ведь это уже не революционное время а вроде относительно спокойное. Зачем это надо было?


 К вопросу о втором еврейском кладбище...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Rabin

> ....
> Какова мотивация сноса кладбища на Люстдорфской дороге? Ведь это уже не революционное время а вроде относительно спокойное. Зачем это надо было?


  типа за ним ухаживать некому...в середине 70х первая волна еврейской репатриации выезжала...,многи уехали в "гражданскую" и последствия II Мировой войны сказались ... 
 живые родственники имея возможности  перезахоронили предков...
в народе ходили разговоры ,что это месть совдепии, покинувшим её...

----------


## Kamin

> Подъеду посмотрю. А то на некоторых фото есть, а на некоторых нет. Может ретушь просто???


 Был возле музея вчера. Грифоны есть, но по моему стоят не так как раньше.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо!
Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## OMF

Фото 6235 - год (1974) вызывает сомнения. Икарусы на Поскот тогда еще не ходили (т.е. не было 177-го и 188-го маршрутов).

----------


## cerubina

> Сообщение от brassl  
> ....Какова мотивация сноса кладбища на Люстдорфской дороге? Ведь это уже не революционное время а вроде относительно спокойное. Зачем это надо было?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  типа за ним ухаживать некому...в середине 70х первая волна еврейской репатриации выезжала...,многи уехали в "гражданскую" и последствия II Мировой войны сказались ... 
>  живые родственники имея возможности  перезахоронили предков...
> в народе ходили разговоры ,что это месть совдепии, покинувшим её...


  Так, да не совсем. В 60х-70х власти стали задумываться о территориях,занятых кладбищами, в структуре городов.Земля, вдоль которой вхолостую проходят городские коммуникации, в центральных районах городов, не используемая в народном хозяйстве, ну и с сопутствующим флёром страхов и т. д., согласитесь, представляет градостроительную проблему. По санитарным нормам по истечении определённого срока после последнего захоронения можно изменить назначение территории кладбища. (Второй вопрос - процедуры: оповещение родственников, перезахоронение-всех!, документирование, архивирование).В эти годы во множестве городов разрушались кладбища и на месте их строились и жилые районы, в т.ч. и на останках. Здесь тоже планировалась застройка, но вот как раз еврейская мировая общественность с помощью некоторой ноты США и воспрепятствовала этому. По крайней мере, сомнений эта версия не вызывала."Скоростная" дорога вскоре, правда, прошла по территории кладбища - ибо котлованы под фундаменты не рыли - вроде не сильно потревожили...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Good++++

Эта фотография была?

----------


## brassl

Была

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Good++++

Просмотрел весь альбом "Военные фото (документы", но такого не нашел...

Больший формат с "водяными" знаками здесь: collections.yadvashem.org/photosarchive/en-us/97770_97723.html

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Может кто знает. Фото в неопознанных (из сегодняшних дополнений), где это?

----------


## SaMoVar

Могу предположить - район улицы Отрадная...

----------


## malyutka_e

Может убрать все эти современные цветные фотографии куда-нибудь в другую папку? Они как-то не вписываются в старую Одессу, вносят какой-то бардак в галерею.

----------


## VicTur

> Может убрать все эти современные цветные фотографии куда-нибудь в другую папку? Они как-то не вписываются в старую Одессу, вносят какой-то бардак в галерею.


 Вы говорите о галерее Брассла или об Одессастори в целом?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Могу предположить - район улицы Отрадная...


 Да нет. Улица имеет небольшой уклон. Не хотелось бы гадать, но это может быть Средняя, или одна из улиц идущих от Старопортофранковской в сторону Балковской.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вы говорите о галерее Брассла или об Одессастори в целом?


  Я говорю о "последних добавлениях".

----------


## Antique

> Да нет. Улица имеет небольшой уклон. Не хотелось бы гадать, но это может быть Средняя, или одна из улиц идущих от Старопортофранковской в сторону Балковской.


 По-моему из перечисленного Отрада подходит меньше всего, так как в том районе строили более изысканные здания. Такого точно там нет.

----------


## mlch

> Я говорю о "последних добавлениях".


 "Последние добавления" это не папка. Это просто список всех загруженнных файлов. И его вид меняется, в зависимости от того, откуда вы в него заходите. 
Если заходите с главной страницы - видите все подряд. Если же зайдете из какой-то конкретной темы или альбома, то увидите только то, что загружено в эту тему или альбом. И никакого бардака не будет.  :smileflag:

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

а меня то фото напомнило улицу Лизогуба...

----------


## Kamin

У меня почему-то оно ассоциируется с ул. Средней, там есть похожие дома в три этажа. Тут есть уклон улицы и на Средней тоже. И улица достаточно широкая, сужу по освещенности.

----------


## brassl

> У меня почему-то оно ассоциируется с ул. Средней, там есть похожие дома в три этажа. Тут есть уклон улицы и на Средней тоже. И улица достаточно широкая, сужу по освещенности.


 Сегодня сканерну еще одну фотографию с этим домом, может она внесет ясность.
Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## yakhve

Постучусь и в эту тему  :smileflag: 
Это Дерибасовская / Преображенская?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите
Вот такое дополнение к неизвестному фото.
Может поможет

----------


## Antique

> Сегодня сканерну еще одну фотографию с этим домом, может она внесет ясность.
> Есть немного дополнений.Заходите


 Вы ещё не выкладывали фото?

А это Старопортофранковская, 59
http://www.odessastory.info/displayi...pgMessageBlock

----------


## brassl

> Вы ещё не выкладывали фото?
> 
> А это Старопортофранковская, 59
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayi...pgMessageBlock


 Спасибо за помощь. Фото сканернул и выложил постом ранее. Это продолжение фото 1
На новой фото чуть виден дом в правом углу.
Случайно попали в руки эти две фото, я сканернул для нашего Архива.

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо за помощь. Фото сканернул и выложил постом ранее. Это продолжение фото 1
> На новой фото чуть виден дом в правом углу.
> Случайно попали в руки эти две фото, я сканернул для нашего Архива.


 У меня не грузилось фото. Теперь всё понятно. Это улица 10 Апреля. Справа дом №8. Слева - тот, который сейчас с изуродованным балконом.

----------


## VicTur

> а меня то фото напомнило улицу Лизогуба...


 Нет, думаю, Лизогуба я бы узнал.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А это Старопортофранковская, 59
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayi...pgMessageBlock


 Я об этом писал ещё год назад.

----------


## Antique

> Я об этом писал ещё год назад.


 Возможно. Я обратил внимание на фото, потому что оно было без указания адреса.

----------


## brassl

> Я об этом писал ещё год назад.


 А фото выложено сегодня  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> А фото выложено сегодня


 Это фото выкладывалось не в альбоме, а в разделе с просьбой помочь установить. Их было несколько разных ракурсов.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А фото выложено сегодня


 Я ошибся на одну остановку. Было фото, но другое. №375 от 24.12.2010.#7130. Извиняюсь.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## OdGen

Очередная "реконструкция" с "реставрацией" и "укреплением"

----------


## Скрытик

Похоже ресторан уже никогда не восстановят ((( Жаль.

----------


## OdGen

Ресторан простоял бы еще долго. Его же целенаправленно рушат!

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересная фотография по нашей теме. Дача Куриса ночью.
Отсюда:http://pics.livejournal.com/lisyanskiy/pic/00058fap

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот еще интересные фотографии: http://odessa-photo.livejournal.com/246681.html#cutid1

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## Малиновский

Вот!
Были такие?
(Взято на Facebook)

----------


## brassl

Нет таких не было. Спасибо. Выложу. А где идут на первой фото??

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Малиновский

> Нет таких не было. Спасибо. Выложу. А где идут на первой фото??
> 
> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.


 На Одессастори есть фотка с этим же грузовиком с портретом Сталина,когда он едет по Дерибасовской,а где он на этой фото едет-большой вопрос.
Фотографии с пионерами и порт,сняты в 1968году.

----------


## malyutka_e

По-моему этот лев раньше жил в центре города.

----------


## Скрытик

Я такого не видел. Похожие находятся на Новосельского-Тираспольской, но они там сидят.

----------


## Kamin

В центре города такого лежачего льва не помню. Что стояло в скверах помню хорошо.

----------


## Trs

А может, лев с кладбища?

----------


## OMF

> На Одессастори есть фотка с этим же грузовиком с портретом Сталина,когда он едет по Дерибасовской,а где он на этой фото едет-большой вопрос.
> Фотографии с пионерами и порт,сняты в 1968году.


  Скорее всего, на Белинского/Пантелеймоновской

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Нет таких не было. Спасибо. Выложу. А где идут на первой фото??


 Похоже на Белинского угол Чижикова.

----------


## Antique

Это может быть парковая скульптура. До революции на каждой приличной даче наверное были львы, купальщицы и пр. А кстати, не царских времён ли здание рядом?

----------


## Скрытик

А кто решил что это старая скульптура? Сейчас много новодела в таком стиле.

----------


## Малиновский

> А кто решил что это старая скульптура? Сейчас много новодела в таком стиле.


 Это да!Вот если она из мрамора тогда точно старинная!

----------


## brassl

6 300. Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## Малиновский

Вот еще фото!

Фото с москвичами:01.05.1971 Участники IX Всесоюзного парада-конкурса любительских авто- и мотоконструкций финишируют в Одессе.

----------


## malyutka_e

Смутное время в Одессе.

----------


## Скрытик

> Смутное время в Одессе.


  Вроде было такое.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Sergey_L

Спасибо за редкий вид моста на Пересыпи. Кстати, тогда ещё не было Дзерджинки, и 20-й трамвай заворачивал направо от моста и шел по прямой примерно до нынешнего лакокрасочного. На снимках сверху это хорошо различимо.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вроде было такое.


  Сомневаюсь.

----------


## brassl

> Сомневаюсь.


  http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=65&pid=2500#top_display_med  ia

с мая 2010 года в Архиве.

----------


## Скрытик

> Сомневаюсь.


  Брассл еще вчера ссылку дал, но потом постеснялся и вытер  :smileflag: 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=65&pid=2500#top_display_media

----------


## brassl

И никуда от всевидящего ока  :smileflag:  Да, каюсь, стер  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

А что это за здание?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Брассл еще вчера ссылку дал, но потом постеснялся и вытер 
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=65&pid=2500#top_display_media

----------


## malyutka_e

А такой, точно не было !

----------


## brassl

Нет, такого не было!
Может кто заметил, в папке "Военные фото и документы" файлов перевалило за 500.  :smileflag:

----------


## Малиновский

Фестиваль молодежи и студентов:Послесловие!

----------


## Киров

Это-же здание НКВД на Маразлиевской после взрыва.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Может кто заметил, в папке "Военные фото и документы" файлов перевалило за 500.


  Может имеет смысл разбить папку на три - "Оборона", "Оккупация" и "Освобождение". 500 файлов для одной папки, на мой взгляд, не удобно.

----------


## polvnic

> Может имеет смысл разбить папку на три - "Оборона", "Оккупация" и "Освобождение". 500 файлов для одной папки, на мой взгляд, не удобно.


  Поддерживаю.

----------


## brassl

А я даже и не знаю. Внутри папки вроде все по годам примерно разложено, за небольшим исключением. Если продолжать начатую работу по созданию фото архива Одессы совместно, то через пару лет во многих папках будет по 500 файлов.
Не удобно было искать все это по интернету, книгам, фото и складывать в одно место. А смотреть... Давайте прикинем.
500 файлов, при разбивке папке на три, это примерно 500 минут времени, т.е. 8 часов. 
Лучше, пока запал не окончился, я пару новых фото выложу. Из тех, что сам нашел и прислали форумчане  :smileflag: 

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (сканы из дореволюционной книги о железных дорогах Украины)

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## kravshik

Всем единомышленникам привет!
В своем архиве, я нашел часть газетной истории "За Одессу",тем кто на "это понимает",это будет интересно........жду предложений ,что с этим можно сделать,может тоже выложить его отдельным разделом на одном из разделов по истории Одессы.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://memory.od.ua/
Очень много интересного материала...

----------


## Киров

Друзья,помогите прочитать не прочитываемое,а может кто знает текст?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Друзья,помогите прочитать не прочитываемое,а может кто знает текст?


 Надо взять лестницу, подъехать, почистить и распознать текст. Все в наших силах.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Друзья,помогите прочитать не прочитываемое,а может кто знает текст?


 Чего то там - "ім Комінтерна"

----------


## malyutka_e

> Чего то там - "ім Комінтерна"


 Немного четче

----------


## Киров

Спасибо.У Brassl в альбоме прочитал,что там был 3 детгородок.Первое слово"Одеська"

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Стадион ЧМП, конец пятидесятых.
Не знаю, заливались ли катки на других стадионах. Но мест для катания и самое главное, желающих покататься на коньках, в те времена было, судя по всему достаточно.

----------


## GAK

> Это шахматно-шашечный клуб около арки Ланжерона?


 Где-то рядом, наверное правее, была и библиотека с читальным залом-верандой. А возле самого памятника (из бетона) Т.Шевченко была посажена и даже зеленела пару лет вербочка. Она выросла из веточки, которую делегация одесских писателей привезла из Казахстана якобы от той вербы, что посадил там Шевченко. История описана где-то. Но вскоре это верба над морем погибла.

----------


## Гидрант

Ну, не так уж вскоре. Привезли ее и высадили 10 апреля 1961 года, срезав со 100-летней вербы в Форт-Шевченко (быв. Новопетровская крепость). Прижилась она очень даже неплохо, лет через 10 выросла в настоящее дерево. Была табличка, водили экскурсантов. Однако, памятник на приморской аллее демонтировали, установив в 1966 году 9-ти метровое уродство на входе с Маразлиевской, и свое "сакрально-воспитательное" значение это дерево потеряло. Не помню точно, но кажется, сгинуло оно  уже в перестроечные годы.

Павильонов было на моей памяти три, расположенных по полукругу. Считая от арки Ланжерона: шашечный клуб, читальня (над обрывом) и шахматный клуб - уже почти при выходе на Гефта. А в центре площадки тот самый "старый" памятник Тарасу.

----------


## netslov

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3788013
скачать и отсюда нарезать скринов можно..частично в Одессе снимался.

Одесса в огне / Odessa in fiamme / Odessa in Flames

Страна: Италия, Румыния
Жанр: драма, военный, музыкальный
Год выпуска: 1942
Продолжительность: 01:25:25
Перевод: Одноголосый закадровый
Cубтитры: Русских субтитров нет. Рип содержит вшитые румынские субтитры.
Режиссер: Кармине Галлоне / Carmine Gallone

В ролях: Мария Чеботарь, Карло Нинчи, Ольга Сольбелли, Руби Д'Альма, Сильвия Думитреску

Описание: Ввод советских войск в 1940 г. в Бессарабию и установление советской власти разлучило семью Теодореску. Сын Нико был отправлен в детский лагерь, где новая власть должна была сделать его советским человеком. Его мать – певица Мария ради спасения ребенка принимает предложение новой власти петь в одесских театрах и кафе. Глава семьи – Микеле Теодореску, оказавшийся на тот момент в Румынии, призывается в румынскую армию и тоже стремится попасть в Одессу, чтобы спасти сына и жену…

Яро антисоветский фильм. В 1942 г. он был награжден на венецианском кинофестивале.

----------


## VicTur

> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3788013
> скачать и отсюда нарезать скринов можно..частично в Одессе снимался.


 Частично — это сильно сказано. Точнее будет выразиться, что в Одессе он почти не снимался. Так, каких-то несколько кадров.

----------


## netslov

не факт..про водопроводную есть..и порт под вопросом

----------


## translator

Нетребский еще собирает экскурсии по субботам?

----------


## Shipshin

Нетребский болен. Он и на "Зеленую Волну" с трудом пришел. Так говорят.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> не факт..про водопроводную есть..и порт под вопросом


  Просто вставили кадры кинохроники.

----------


## brassl

6 400. Заходите.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто-нибудь знает, какое навигационное сооружение стояло до Воронцовского маяка? Что это было и есть ли его изображения ?

----------


## pl9019

> Кто-нибудь знает, какое навигационное сооружение стояло до Воронцовского маяка? Что это было и есть ли его изображения ?


 Википедия

----------


## malyutka_e

А как же насчет изображения ? Статью в википедии написали те, кто сами не знаю как выглядел первый маяк. А все остальное и так известно.

----------


## polvnic

> Кто-нибудь знает, какое навигационное сооружение стояло до Воронцовского маяка? Что это было и есть ли его изображения ?


  http://lighthouse.org.ua/2009/02/voroncovskij-mayak-odessa/

----------


## malyutka_e

> http://lighthouse.org.ua/2009/02/voroncovskij-mayak-odessa/


 Причем тут Воронцовский маяк ? Я спросил, как выглядел маяк, который был ДО Воронцовского.

----------


## pl9019

> А как же насчет изображения ? Статью в википедии написали те, кто сами не знаю как выглядел первый маяк. А все остальное и так известно.


 К сожалению, изображений деревянного маяка пока не встречал; они могут быть на гравюрах,в графике, картинах тех лет.

----------


## malyutka_e

> К сожалению, изображений деревянного маяка пока не встречал; они могут быть на гравюрах,в графике, картинах тех лет.


 Спасибо, жаль.

----------


## victor.odessa

«Вымпел», «Магнолия» и «Спартак»: детали (фото, документы)
http://moigorod.od.ua/news/item/408395
http://*************/?p=106044

----------


## Малиновский

> «Вымпел», «Магнолия» и «Спартак»: детали (фото, документы)
> http://moigorod.od.ua/news/item/408395
> http://*************/?p=106044


 Вымпел не жаль совсем:Это чисто Совдеповское унылое г................
Магнолию сделают хоть немного похожей на санаторий,что радует.
Единственный вопрос со Спартаком!!!Но все одно это лучше чем цыганский пустырь на котором сейчас продают всякую китайскую фигню.

----------


## Antique

> Но все одно это лучше чем цыганский пустырь на котором сейчас продают всякую китайскую фигню.


 Совершенно ничем не лучше. Постройка китчевого здания - это приговор, потом проблематично будет его снести. Зато это здание много десятилетий будет уродовать улицу. вносить диссонанс в окружающую застройку.

----------


## VicTur

> Вымпел не жаль совсем:Это чисто Совдеповское унылое г................


 «Вымпел» жаль. Симпатичное здание, и вкуса в нём гораздо больше, чем в представленном проекте.

----------


## Antique

> «Вымпел» жаль. Симпатичное здание, и вкуса в нём гораздо больше, чем в представленном проекте.


 Оно, между прочим, строилось в то же время с жилыми домами судостроителей и в этом наблюдается определённая тематика.

То что хотят построить взамен относится к балаганному стилю.

----------


## translator

> Единственный вопрос со Спартаком!!!Но все одно это лучше чем цыганский пустырь на котором сейчас продают всякую китайскую фигню.


 


> Совершенно ничем не лучше. Постройка китчевого здания - это приговор


 Гауди и не такое строил. И ничего, терпят как-то в Барселоне его здания.
Только не надо мне говорить "_Так то ж Гауди!_"... На момент постройки его тоже считали сумасшедшим нищим архитектором. 

Сравните:

[IMG]http://*************/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/dsc_0698.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*************/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/115.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Antique

> Гауди и не такое строил. И ничего, терпят как-то в Барселоне его здания.
> Только не надо мне говорить "_Так то ж Гауди!_"... На момент постройки его тоже считали сумасшедшим нищим архитектором.


 То не Гауди, а Барселона,  которой на самом деле и без Гауди свойственна подобная архитектура. К тому же это отшло в историю, следовательно не надо городить псевдоисторические элементы, не свойственные нашему городу. В этом плане разница между какой нибудь ТЦ "Европой" и предлагаемым зданием минимальна. Можно также построить на месте Спартака пирамиду ацтеков и аппелировать тем, что Ацтеки и не такое строили, а в Мексике это как-то терпят




> На момент постройки его тоже считали сумасшедшим нищим архитектором. ;


  Неправда.

----------


## translator

Хорошо, не нищим.

Но мне все равно нравятся все три объекта. Можете забросать меня тапками,  но потом сами же и простудитесь, гуляя босиком.


Всё новое проходит через этап отторжения, ибо человек -- это очень консервативное животное.

----------


## mlch

> Хорошо, не нищим.
> 
> Но мне все равно нравятся все три объекта. Можете забросать меня тапками,  но потом сами же и простудитесь, гуляя босиком.
> 
> 
> Всё новое проходит через этап отторжения, ибо человек -- это очень консервативное животное.


  Попробуйте увидеть не только отдельно взятое здание, которое само по себе может и не плохо смотреться, а то, как это здание будет смотреться на Дерибасовской, Греческой площади и вообще в центре Одессы. 
Вы, конечно, можете сказать, что все это и так уже изгажено Европой, Афиной, нашлепкой на Большой Московской, монстрами на Греческой. Но зачем-же гадить еще больше? А именно это и делают наши нынешние "архитекторы"

----------


## Скрытик

Транслятор, при всем уважении - сравнивать Глазырина с Гауди это просто неприлично. Эта мразь столько зла Одессе сделала, что ничто не в состоянии окупить это. Мразь и продажная тварь - других эпитетов найти нельзя. Это он ставил подписи под всеми проектами последние почти 10 лет, все многоэтажки в центре, все что построено на склонах - все с его подписью! Тупая, продажная тварь ((((

----------


## OMF

Должен согласиться с translator, как ни странно.

Об "ансамбле Дерибасовской" можно говорить с большой натяжкой. Или двухэтажное здание бывшей гостиницы хорошо гармонирует с Пассажем? Или кино Уточкино удачно вписывается в ансамбль перекрестка с Колодезным пер. и Гаванной? Или здание на углу с Преображенской (б. Радуга) гармонирует с тем же Пассажем или домом Либмана? Про панельную пятиэтажку или дом Вагнера я уже молчу.
Так что же лучше, тупая как болванка старая гостиница Спартак или что-то соответствующее по стилю УЖЕ ИМЕЮЩЕЙСЯ Б.Московской? Правильно было бы построить ТОЧНУЮ копию, чтобы создать цельный ансамбль (хотя Дом Книги там ни пришей, ни пристегни), но на это вкуса как видно не хватило.

----------


## Antique

> Должен согласиться с translator, как ни странно.
> 
> Об "ансамбле Дерибасовской" можно говорить с большой натяжкой.


 Про ансабль никто не говорил, в Одессе редко строили ансамблями. 




> Или двухэтажное здание бывшей гостиницы хорошо гармонирует с Пассажем? Или кино Уточкино удачно вписывается в ансамбль перекрестка с Колодезным пер. и Гаванной? Или здание на углу с Преображенской (б. Радуга) гармонирует с тем же Пассажем или домом Либмана?


 Они находятся в нейтральном отношении друг другу, так как выполнены с применением устоявшихся одесских архитектурных прототипов.




> Так что же лучше, тупая как болванка старая гостиница Спартак или что-то соответствующее по стилю УЖЕ ИМЕЮЩЕЙСЯ Б.Московской?


 Конечно Спартак, не повторять же ошибки столетней давности! А предлагаемое здание совершенно не соответствует стилю Большой Московской. Стил  Большой Московскй - это ранний китчевый модерн Москвы, хотя зачем нам ещё тут Москва... Но нам предлагают не менее шокирующее решение - гротескное смешение каталонского и французского модерна в Одессе, причём с изрядной долей плагиата - прямым подражанием Гауди и Гимару.

Нужно не заниматься самодеятельностью, а восстанавливать историю. Если здание рухнуло, то должна быть принята за правило постройка нового здания с идентичными старому фасадами и этажностью.

----------


## Кармический

а в чём вы видите подражание Гауди? Оконные и дверные проёмы 1-го этажа? 
Как по мне , оно минимально

----------


## translator

> Транслятор, при всем уважении - сравнивать Глазырина с Гауди это просто неприлично.


 Я их не сравниваю. Мне казалось, что Глазырин уже давно не главный архитектор. Он был им в конце 90-х. Или опять? Я не втеме. Я в сортах говна не разбираюсь. Я стараюсь воспринимать мир незамутненным шаблонами чистым взором. 




> все что построено на склонах


 А что вам склоны? Вам больше нравится загаженность и выжженные кострища после маевки?
А мне больше подходит чистота и порядок, наличие освещения, скамейки и прочее благоустройство.
И это само не возникает. Кто-то должен это делать. Пусть строят, но одновременно приводят в порядок участок склонов. Это нормально. Возьмите ту же Ялту. Там нет таких свободных пространств на склонах и нет такой загаженности -- там есть хозяева. Вы выбираете бесхозность? Так она у нас была в течение всего совка!




> Попробуйте увидеть не только отдельно взятое здание, которое само по себе может и не плохо смотреться, а то, как это здание будет смотреться на Дерибасовской, Греческой площади и вообще в центре Одессы.


 Подчеркнутое... Вот тут ответили:



> Про ансабль никто не говорил, в Одессе редко строили ансамблями.


 Вот. Их не было и не следует их ожидать. Это не в традиции города. 




> Вы, конечно, можете сказать, что все это и так уже изгажено Европой, Афиной, нашлепкой на Большой Московской


 Вам далась та "нашлепка на Большой Московской"? Я ее не вижу. Она мне не мешает.

(Купите обувь на размер больше, и на улице сразу станет солнечнее. Будет смотреть на мир другими глазами.)




> Но зачем-же гадить еще больше?


 Вы говорите "больше". Вы признаете, что всё то, что было сделано до этого -- тоже гадость? Т.е. весь город? Он не такой старый. Советская власть была здесь треть времени существования города. А вы уже качаете права.
Время идет. Меняются тенденции. Меняется мода. Сознание должно быть гибким. Нельзя цепляться за прошлое, оно тянет в могилу. А новое не всегда нравится всего лишь из-за закостенелости сознания воспринимающего.
Всё новое сначала "плохо", потом "пусть уже будет", а со временем -- "эталон". 




> А именно это и делают наши нынешние "архитекторы"


 Не думаю. Вы у них спрашивали? Я понимаю, что литературному критику обычно куда лучше известно, что именно хотел сказать писатель своим произведением и почему он его вообще написал, но лучше все же поговорить с писателем. 




> Про ансабль никто не говорил, в Одессе редко строили ансамблями.


 Вот. Еще раз.




> Они находятся в нейтральном отношении друг другу, так как выполнены с применением устоявшихся одесских архитектурных прототипов.


 Во-от. Довольно квалифицированная формулировка.

[/QUOTE]Если здание рухнуло, то должна быть принята за правило постройка нового здания с идентичными старому фасадами и этажностью.[/QUOTE]
Глупо звучит. Как минимум, будет неувязка с современными СНиПами, т.к. за имитацией фасада стоит этажность, стандарты перекрытий и пр. ряды постоянных.

----------


## translator

> а в чём вы видите подражание Гауди? Оконные и дверные проёмы 1-го этажа? 
> Как по мне , оно минимально


 Та нет,это я напомнил имя, так теперь тут его будут обсасывать...  Надо же к чему-то прицепиться, когда аргументов нет.
Это лично у меня вызвало ассоциации с Гауди. Не надо подмазываться к моим ассоциациям. 

(А то я так скоро превращусь из случайного наблюдателя во вдохновителя.)

----------


## Скрытик

> Я их не сравниваю. Мне казалось, что Глазырин уже давно не главный архитектор. Он был им в конце 90-х. Или опять? Я не втеме. Я в сортах говна не разбираюсь. Я стараюсь воспринимать мир незамутненным шаблонами чистым взором.


  Ленин жил, ленин жив, ленин будет жить. Ой, в смысле Глазырин. Он нынче СПД Глазырин, но без его подписи даже голубь на крыше не какает, нельзя....

----------


## Малиновский

Не будь революции,я думаю наши Одесские капиталисты,как одни из передовых людей того времени,посносили бы свои старые здания, и на месте теперешней Одессы стоял бы Нью Йорк или Сидней,потому как до революции все мировые новшества в градостроении в Одессе использовались. Одесса не Прага,тут всегда все решали деньги и я думаю что этот прожект Спартака не самое худшее решение.Все же понимают,что пустыря не будет.Главное что никого не возмущает Совдеповский хрущ на углу Гаванной,который страшнее и Б.Московской и будущего Спартака.

----------


## Antique

> Если здание рухнуло, то должна быть принята за правило постройка нового здания с идентичными старому фасадами и этажностью.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Глупо звучит. Как минимум, будет неувязка с современными СНиПами, т.к. за имитацией фасада стоит этажность, стандарты перекрытий и пр. ряды постоянных.


  Глупо критиковать СНиПами. Это решаемая проблема. Ту же Большую Московскую построили заново.




> Не будь революции,я думаю наши Одесские капиталисты,как одни из передовых людей того времени,посносили бы свои старые здания, и на месте теперешней Одессы стоял бы Нью Йорк или Сидней,потому как до революции все мировые новшества в градостроении в Одессе использовались. Одесса не Прага,тут всегда все решали деньги и я думаю что этот прожект Спартака не самое худшее решение.Все же понимают,что пустыря не будет.Главное что никого не возмущает Совдеповский хрущ на углу Гаванной,который страшнее и Б.Московской и будущего Спартака.


 После революции навряд ли активно бы строили до 1930-х годов, а к тому времени уже пришло бы понимание необходимости старой архитектуры, наконец таки составили новый генллан, освоили бы новые територии, и существенно могла бы пострадать разве что Молдаванка.

----------


## Кармический

> Глупо звучит. Как минимум, будет неувязка с современными СНиПами, т.к. за имитацией фасада стоит этажность, стандарты перекрытий и пр. ряды постоянных.


 в  ДБНах для памятников архитектуры делают некоторые исключения




> 1.2 При реконструкции жилых зданий, кроме требований настоящих Норм, следует учитывать ВСН 61, за исключением зданий - памятников культурного наследия, для которых подготовка документации на проведение работ по реконструкции осуществляется по заданиям государственных органов по охране памятников культурного наследия.


 кроме того, старинные дома (их современные копии) разве что в инсоляции (освещённости) помещений и по противопожарным требованиям могут уступать нынешним новостроям. По высоте этажа, планировке помещений они идут впереди снипов   :smileflag:

----------


## translator

> Глупо критиковать СНиПами. Это решаемая проблема.


 Я не "критикую СНиПами", я просто напомнил. А по поводу "решаемой проблемы", так все решается за бабки, ясный перец.

Действительно:




> до революции все мировые новшества в градостроении в  Одессе использовались. Одесса не Прага, тут всегда все решали деньги


 Просто, даже деньги изменяют свой вид.  Но не все были тупыми толстосумами в молодой Одессе, и не все такие сегодня. Думаю, процентное соотношение сохранилось. Это общечеловеческие свойства. Понятие "новый русский" тоже не новое, при Пушкине их называли нуворишами, и их психология и поведенческие шаблоны ничем не отличались от современных выскочек.
А вот технология движется вперед и дома строят иначе. И экономика немного изменилась.
А человек -- существо инерционное. Ему лучше, как раньше, просто из-за привычки, а не из-за того, что раньше было действительно лучше.
Что вам мешает ездить на подводе на Фонтан за водой? Откажитесь от водопровода. Это же новшество! Фу!
Почему вы не стираете в корыте на улице? Рукам холодно? Откажитесь от стиральной машины. Это же новшество! Фу!
Почему не сидите вечером с лучиной? Откажитесь от телевизора и Интернета. Это же новшество! Фу!
Не нравится? И новая архитектура тоже не нравится. Да? Разберитесь в себе.

----------


## Antique

> А вот технология движется вперед и дома строят иначе. И экономика немного изменилась.
> А человек -- существо инерционное. Ему лучше, как раньше, просто из-за привычки, а не из-за того, что раньше было действительно лучше.
> Что вам мешает ездить на подводе на Фонтан за водой? Откажитесь от водопровода. Это же новшество! Фу!
> Почему вы не стираете в корыте на улице? Рукам холодно? Откажитесь от стиральной машины. Это же новшество! Фу!
> Почему не сидите вечером с лучиной? Откажитесь от телевизора и Интернета. Это же новшество! Фу!
> Не нравится? И новая архитектура тоже не нравится. Да? Разберитесь в себе.


 Дореволюционное жильё в целом после реконструкции обладает большим уровнем комфорта при сохранённом внешнем виде, чем в новостроях, а в 1910-х годах подход к уровню комфортности был гораздо тщательнее.

К тому же внешний облик никак не соотносится с комфортом, это вещи, которые лежат в разных плоскостях. Ну разве что в некоторых случаях может иметь место меньшая освещённость помещений вызванных размерами оконных проёмов, но это не существенно. А если рассматривать привлекательность уличного пространства, то дореволюционные здания выигрывают тем, что имеют гораздо большее родство к друг-другу, чем с современными зданиями. Любой новострой современного облика или псевдоисторического выглядит чуждо в старой застройке, меняет восприятие города в худшую сторону.

----------


## translator

Вы сами себе противоречите:




> Дореволюционное жильё в целом после реконструкции обладает большим уровнем комфорта при сохранённом внешнем виде, чем в новостроях


 ... 



> внешний облик никак не соотносится с комфортом, это вещи, которые лежат в разных плоскостях


 Одна мелочь:




> Дореволюционное жильё в целом после  реконструкции обладает большим уровнем комфорта...


 Т.е после перепланировки, замены коммуникаций и срыва штукатурки до камня с полной отстройкой интерьера? Так это уже и не совсем "дореволюционное жилье". Это уже новострой. Конечно, можно говорить от том, что стены, мол, еще те! Ну да, тогда я скажу, что это квартира мелового периода, ракушняк же оттуда, кажись...
Правда, современные строительные материалы тоже примерно того периода....




> а в 1910-х годов подход к уровню комфортности был гораздо тщательнее.


 Позволю себе напомнить, что население планеты было раза в 4 меньше. А это опять связано с экономикой.




> Ну разве что в некоторых случаях может иметь место меньшая освещённость помещений вызванных размерами оконных проёмов, но это не существенно.


 В старых здания как раз освещенность часто лучше, даже вторым светом, т.к. не было электричества и максимально использовали солнечный свет. Но мы сейчас не об этом.

----------


## Antique

> Т.е после перепланировки, замены коммуникаций и срыва штукатурки до камня с полной отстройкой интерьера? Так это уже и не совсем "дореволюционное жилье". Это уже новострой. Конечно, можно говорить от том, что стены, мол, еще те! Ну да, тогда я скажу, что это квартира мелового периода, ракушняк же оттуда, кажись...
> Правда, современные строительные материалы тоже примерно того периода....


 Ой, если бы в ваших словах была хоть доля правды...





> Позволю себе напомнить, что население планеты было раза в 4 меньше. А это опять связано с экономикой.


 Каков масштаб.... Население в Российской империи было большим, чем сейчас.
Причина совсем не в количестве населения.




> В старых здания как раз освещенность часто лучше, даже вторым светом, т.к. не было электричества и максимально использовали солнечный свет. Но мы сейчас не об этом.


 В Одессе электричество с конца ХІХ века.

----------


## Кармический

> В старых здания как раз освещенность часто лучше, даже вторым светом, т.к. не было электричества и максимально использовали солнечный свет. Но мы сейчас не об этом.


  сейчас окна строго на Север не смотрят, ДБНами запрещено. В старом фонде такие присутствует, также окна во двор колодязь. Зачастую солнечных лучей жители  в своих окнах никогда не видят

----------


## Antique

> сейчас окна строго на Север не смотрят, ДБНами запрещено.


 Возможно есть какие-то нюансы при возведении зданий в исторической части города, так как расположение участка диктует свои условия. К примеру новые здания в начале Греческой улицы.

----------


## translator

> сейчас окна строго на Север не смотрят, ДБНами запрещено. В старом фонде такие присутствует, также окна во двор колодязь. Зачастую солнечных лучей жители  в своих окнах никогда не видят


  Так что ж тогда лучше?

----------


## Кармический

> Так что ж тогда лучше?


 лучше в таких помещениях не делать жилые квартиры. При реконструкции это возможно

----------


## VicTur

> Так что же лучше, тупая как болванка старая гостиница Спартак


 Видать, вы давно не были в Одессе, раз «Спартак» вам представляется тупой болванкой. Мне вас жаль.

----------


## VicTur

> Главное что никого не возмущает Совдеповский хрущ на углу Гаванной,который страшнее и Б.Московской и будущего Спартака.


 Возмущает, конечно. Но у этого здания есть положительная черта: оно невысокое, поэтому не так сильно выбивается из общего стиля, как нынешние новостройки.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## netslov

нарылось еще военных фот

----------


## netslov

На предпоследнем фото рум кладбище  пос.Выгода.

----------


## netslov

а это, http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=209&pid=16985#top_display_m  edia
которое есть в альбоме-на мой взгляд не ВОВ а период интервенции

----------


## brassl

Может быть, было подписано 2-я мировая я выложил в эту папку, если что переложим  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

А почему нет конкурса проектов ? Почему существует один глазыринский и по только его обсуждают, по нему собираются строить? Конкурсы проектов были всегда и от них только польза. Здание же не на поселке Котовского, а на Дерибасовской!
Хотя, вопрос наивный.

----------


## Rabin

> Должен согласиться с translator, как ни странно.
> 
> Об "ансамбле Дерибасовской" можно говорить с большой натяжкой. Или двухэтажное здание бывшей гостиницы хорошо гармонирует с Пассажем? Или кино Уточкино удачно вписывается в ансамбль перекрестка с Колодезным пер. и Гаванной? Или здание на углу с Преображенской (б. Радуга) гармонирует с тем же Пассажем или домом Либмана? Про панельную пятиэтажку или дом Вагнера я уже молчу.
> Так что же лучше, тупая как болванка старая гостиница Спартак или что-то соответствующее по стилю УЖЕ ИМЕЮЩЕЙСЯ Б.Московской? Правильно было бы построить ТОЧНУЮ копию, чтобы создать цельный ансамбль (хотя Дом Книги там ни пришей, ни пристегни), но на это вкуса как видно не хватило.


 а Вы помните Дерибасовскую без "рекламного" тюнинга ? без разросшихся деревьев ? и без жутких пристроек печескАго фаготов и прочего тюнинга...???
при всех недостатках выгледела гармонично... 
а то во что превращена Греческая площадь и во что превратят Дерибасовскую- смело можно охарактеризовать -
пост-совковая  грандж бычка .  
одни фонтаны на Греческой дорогого стоят -))) здание МегаАнтошка -ваще шедевр зодчества...
а над Афиной необязательно было лепить кубические купола...достаточно было и купола Фуллера ,и застройщикам дешевле и вид был бы приличней, и вентеляция/кондиционирование/отопление проще в обслуживании...,
но бычка форэвэ

----------


## cerubina

> А почему нет конкурса проектов ? Почему существует один глазыринский и только его обсуждают, по нему собираются строить? Конкурсы проектов были всегда и от них только польза. Здание же не на поселке Котовского, а на Дерибасовской!
> Хотя, вопрос наивный.


 Не наивный-архинаивный. На лучший проект комплексной реконструкции Привоза был объявлен конкурс (срок около двух недель)- NB!- ПОСЛЕ того как давно был готов, распечатан и проплачен на всех уровнях повстанюковский проект "Новый Привоз", "решения которого подчинены архитектуре реставрируемого и бережно хранимого Фруктового пассажа и образуют с ним единый ансааамбль (полагается произносить с прононсом)"... Особо наивные после несколькосуточных бдений представили штук 9 карандашных эскизов. Но конкурс-святое дело-состоялся, уряааа!... Коррупция, господа!

----------


## Antique

Среди одесских фотографий взятых в сети у себя нашёл данное фото. Может кто-то знает, что это за особняк и Одесса ли?

----------


## Малиновский

А что случилось с Одессастори?Ничего не открывается и пишет о критической ошибке(((

----------


## Скрытик

Уже открывается. MySQL  глюкнул.

----------


## Малиновский

Были такие?

----------


## Малиновский

Велотрек!

----------


## SaMoVar

> Велотрек!


 Стадион Спартак?

----------


## Малиновский

> Стадион Спартак?


 Ага!

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Спасибо за велотрек!!! Только это не "Спартак",это рядом, там где сейчас театр Музкомедии. Правда не знаю  - трек принадлежал обществу "Спартак"?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Велотрек!


 Привяжите к сторонам света. Что за дома сзади?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Получается задний фон - Итальянский бульвар

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Получается задний фон - Итальянский бульвар


 Томаса и Чижикова - это длинные стороны трека, короткая, значит Белинского?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Нет. Длинные стороны - это Белинского (вход, виден на фото) и Канатная, виражи Чижикова и Томаса.

----------


## Малиновский

Пруд в Пионерском парке,Морвокзал и Пятая фонтана.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Первое фото из фильма "Где ты, Багира?" 1977г.

----------


## Малиновский

> Первое фото из фильма "Где ты, Багира?" 1977г.


 А Я ДУМАЛ ПРОСТО ВЫСТАВКА СОБАК!

----------


## Малиновский

Морвокзал и Черемушки(Предположительно ул.Якира).

----------


## Pinky

Последняя точно Якира, трамвай 10 на остановке ген. Петрова. А вот средняя затрудняюсь, не помню на Черемушках такого здания.

----------


## Lively

> Последняя точно Якира, трамвай 10 на остановке ген. Петрова. А вот средняя затрудняюсь, не помню на Черемушках такого здания.


 Средняя  и последняя фотографии - кадры из фильма "Юлька" (1972 год, реж. К. Жук). На средней фотографии здание Физико-химического института им. А.В. Богатского, Люстдорфская дорога 86. Здание еще не было в эксплуатации, тогда это были лаборатории института общей и неорганической химии ( ИОНХ) и института биологии южных морей (ИНБЮМ), с 1977 года - ФХИ.  Съемка велась от нынешнего магазина по продаже автомобилей в сторону площади Толбухина. Трамвай в кадре - движется от площади в направлении 3-й станции. Хрущевка в кадре - есть и сейчас, но она с дороги не очень хорошо видна, так как закрыта зданиями, в которых сейчас клиника "Космея" и магазин "Сильпо"( в тот момент еще не были построены).

----------


## Малиновский

Вот!

----------


## VicTur

> Морвокзал и Черемушки(Предположительно ул.Якира).


 Первый кадр — кажется, из фильма «Наследница по прямой».

----------


## VicTur

> Вот!


 Второй кадр — похоже, из фильма «Была не была».

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Велотрек!


  Это кадр из фильма "Ар-хи-ме-ды". Сомневаюсь что он снят в Одессе. 
А вообще-то эти все картинки с моего сайта. Я его тут уже показывал.

----------


## Малиновский

> Это кадр из фильма "Ар-хи-ме-ды". Сомневаюсь что он снят в Одессе. 
> А вообще-то эти все картинки с моего сайта. Я его тут уже показывал.


 Может и с Вашего.Я на Фейсбуке увидел.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Может и с Вашего.Я на Фейсбуке увидел.


  Кстати, там на фейсбуке пишут, что велотрек снимался в Тбилиси.

----------


## Antique

> Кстати, там на фейсбуке пишут, что велотрек снимался в Тбилиси.


  На фото явно какие-то Сталинки, а не Павловские дешёвые квартиры..

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Я только летом смогу показать фото одесского (?) трека, человеку, который работал тренером в Одессе на треке. Павловские дешевые квартиры видны если смотреть со стадиона "Спартак", а велотрек был на месте Музкомедии, значит там фоном - Юнкерское училище или здания рядом. Кстати, посмотрел фото тбилиских велотреков (оказывается их 2) , что-то пока не складывается, если кому интересно вот ссылка http://velostar.ru/index.php?active_page=1000

----------


## Кармический

http://www.*******************/showpost.php?p=86026090&postcount=1409

*Квартал Руссова*

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> http://www.*******************/showpost.php?p=86026090&postcount=1409
> 
> *Квартал Руссова*


 Ну так отменили же все уже!Руины и дальше будут стоять.

----------


## Antique

> http://www.*******************/showpost.php?p=86026090&postcount=1409*Квартал Руссова*


 За такие проекты необходимо лишить авторов проекта  и владельцев фирмы возможности заниматься деятельностью в области строительства. Навсегда.

----------


## Кармический

> Ну так отменили же все уже!


 «*Мы не отказывались и не собираемся отказываться от этого масштабного проекта.* За последние два года мы более 20 раз официально обращались к городским властям с просьбой обратить внимание на важность спасения памятников архитектуры. Мы вносили предложения вернуть нашей компании полномочия выступить заказчиком работ по реконструкции квартала, куда входит и Дом Руссова. Пока шла эта переписка, наше предприятие  профинансировало установку ограждения, а также 1500 кв. м. строительных лесов на фасаде здания, оплатило консервационные работы в нем. Был заказан проект сохранения фасада памятника архитектуры. Но это все полумеры. Без официального разрешения городских властей о передаче инвестору функций заказчика никто не имеет законных оснований приступить к работам по реконструкции, а, значит, бесценные для одесситов памятники архитектуры будут и дальше безвозвратно разрушаться. Сейчас состояние Дома Руссова достигло критического физического износа 93%», - отметил С. Данилко. 
По его словам, «Инкор-групп» еще 3 года назад был готов приступить к восстановительным работам по дому Русcова. Для этого уже разработана вся необходимая техническая, проектная, научная документация. Разработано и утверждено историко-градостроительное обоснование реконструкции квартала, отселены более 50% всех квартир в этом квартале.  А это более 100 семей, которые уже получили новые квартиры.  Подготовлена технология воссоздания дома Руссова и дома Либмана. 
«Если городскими властями будет принято решение о передаче функций заказчика нашей компании, мы готовы в течении 4-5 лет провести полную реконструкцию квартала, полностью заменить инженерные сети, предоставить семьям, проживающим в аварийных домах, новые квартиры, а самое главное - воссоздать в первозданном виде с полным сохранением исторических фасадов Дом Руссова и Дом Либмана», - утверждает специалист.

----------


## Trs

Если эта куполообразная ерунда задумывалась Леонидом Черниговым втайне от Шмидта — то пусть я сейчас провалюсь вниз через восемь этажей в подвал, не вставая с кресла. Это всё равно, что сказать, что постройкой дома, где я живу, воссоздали исторический вид старых одноэтажных домов на Зелёной.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> «*Мы не отказывались и не собираемся отказываться от этого масштабного проекта.* За последние два года мы более 20 раз официально обращались к городским властям с просьбой обратить внимание на важность спасения памятников архитектуры. Мы вносили предложения вернуть нашей компании полномочия выступить заказчиком работ по реконструкции квартала, куда входит и Дом Руссова. Пока шла эта переписка, наше предприятие  профинансировало установку ограждения, а также 1500 кв. м. строительных лесов на фасаде здания, оплатило консервационные работы в нем. Был заказан проект сохранения фасада памятника архитектуры. Но это все полумеры. Без официального разрешения городских властей о передаче инвестору функций заказчика никто не имеет законных оснований приступить к работам по реконструкции, а, значит, бесценные для одесситов памятники архитектуры будут и дальше безвозвратно разрушаться. Сейчас состояние Дома Руссова достигло критического физического износа 93%», - отметил С. Данилко. 
> По его словам, «Инкор-групп» еще 3 года назад был готов приступить к восстановительным работам по дому Русcова. Для этого уже разработана вся необходимая техническая, проектная, научная документация. Разработано и утверждено историко-градостроительное обоснование реконструкции квартала, отселены более 50% всех квартир в этом квартале.  А это более 100 семей, которые уже получили новые квартиры.  Подготовлена технология воссоздания дома Руссова и дома Либмана. 
> «Если городскими властями будет принято решение о передаче функций заказчика нашей компании, мы готовы в течении 4-5 лет провести полную реконструкцию квартала, полностью заменить инженерные сети, предоставить семьям, проживающим в аварийных домах, новые квартиры, а самое главное - воссоздать в первозданном виде с полным сохранением исторических фасадов Дом Руссова и Дом Либмана», - утверждает специалист.


 Ну вот сейчас Петрушку уберут может что то и сдвинется:Негоже руинам в центре Одессы быть.

----------


## SaMoVar

Пошёл троллинг. Поскорее бы нашего второго Ришелье отстранили от дел. А то настроит...
Архитекторам - руки оторвать.
А насчёт руин - не должны они стоять. Их реконструировать надо.

----------


## Миша КемпFF

> Пошёл троллинг. Поскорее бы нашего второго Ришелье отстранили от дел. А то настроит...
> Архитекторам - руки оторвать.
> А насчёт руин - не должны они стоять. Их реконструировать надо.


 Не,ну надо же понимать что никто не будет завязываться на то, что бы метраж оставался таким как до пожара.Не только Тарпан,никто вообще в Украине не будет  это делать.Слишком мало помещений,слишком мало пространства.

----------


## Кармический

похоже, на Фр. бульваре появятся ещё высотки




> виконавчий комітет Одеської міської ради
> 
>  ВИРІШИВ:
> 
>  1. Внести зміни до підпункту 2.3 пункту 2 рішення виконавчого комітету Одеської міської ради від 26.05.2005 р. № 217 «Про надання дозволу Одеському Національному університету ім. І.І. Мечникова на проектування та будівництво учбового корпусу й групи багатоповерхових житлових будинків з вбудованими офісами та вбудовано-прибудованим підземно-надземним паркінгом за адресою: м. Одеса, Французький бульвар, 22-30» в частині здійснення поетапного будівництва об’єкта в такі терміни:
>  «І черга (секція «Г» учбовий корпус, секція «В» жилий будинок з паркінгом):
>  завершення будівництва – 31.12.2012 р.
>  ІІ черга:
>  1-й етап (блоки «Д», «Є» 2-секційний 23-поверховий жилий будинок з підземним паркінгом та вбудованими офісними приміщеннями):
>  завершення будівництва – 31.12.2014 р.».


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=191946&p=24627469&viewfull=1#post24627469

----------


## Lexa2007

> http://www.*******************/showpost.php?p=86026090&postcount=1409
> 
> *Квартал Руссова*


 

Тихий ужас... повбывав бы...

----------


## brassl

Заходите. Есть немного обновлений.

----------


## JN

> Ту же Большую Московскую построили заново.


 "Также Алексей Костусев сказал, что "благодаря жесткой позиции муниципалитета, здание гостиницы "Большая Московская" вновь радует одесситов и гостей города". Ну с мэром все понятно, а мнения одесситов о испытанной ими радости от созерцания тарпановской "Большой Московской", интересно было бы знать.

----------


## Малиновский

> "Также Алексей Костусев сказал, что "благодаря жесткой позиции муниципалитета, здание гостиницы "Большая Московская" вновь радует одесситов и гостей города". Ну с мэром все понятно, а мнения одесситов о испытанной ими радости от созерцания тарпановской "Большой Московской", интересно было бы знать.


 Может скажу неприятное......но мне нравится!Костусева терпеть не могу :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

А я пойду еще дальше-мне и гостиница нравится,и мэр тоже не плох.

----------


## nicto

Не плох??????????Да Вы о ЧЕМ? Не о КОМ даже!!??

----------


## SaMoVar

Давайте политику сюда не мешать!
Насчёт Московской - да, могло быть и намного хуже.

----------


## Скрытик

Московская неплохо смотрится с Дерибасовской. Хуже, когда отходишь дальше, но таки могло быть хуже. А вот кактусев, как всегда лжет. Это он с мусорным королем инициировал решение горсовета отобрать у Тарпана право реставрационных работ на ней. При чем решение было таки принято на сессии. А теперь, оказывается это он способствовал ее реконструкции... (((

----------


## mlch

> Может скажу неприятное......но мне нравится!


 Если смотреть с тротуара, где не видно нашлепки на крыше - очень даже ничего. Но стоит отойти в горсад или в сторону -  и  (ИМХО, конечно)

----------


## verda

Дом Гоголя очень быстро разваливается. Почему это никого не волнует?

----------


## Скрытик

> Дом Гоголя очень быстро разваливается. Почему это никого не волнует?


  Дом Руссова тоже. Но они заложники ситуации - частная собственность (((

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Вид Большой Московской с Преображенской - УЖАСЕН !!!! Та самая нашлепка убивает то, что вблизи смотрится очень неплохо (когда нашлепку не видно). Просто как-то шел по Преображенской - и... очень резануло по глазам...

----------


## JN

> Московская неплохо смотрится с Дерибасовской. Хуже, когда отходишь дальше, но таки могло быть хуже.


  :smileflag:  могло быть хуже, если бы еще дальше отошел? А ты отойди, великое видится издалека.
Это здание, своими измененными, неестественными пропорциями, просто нависает над Дерибасовской!
Что может быть хуже уничтожения памятника архитектуры? Теперь возле него самое место глазыринской высотке. Прямо просится, чтоб "придавить" его немного.
В любом случае, кое-что в Одессе мы уже потеряли. 
Я понимаю, что кому-то это может нравится, едят же люди в МакДональдсе. Возможно таких даже много. Но от этого говяжья отбивная не становится не становится памятником культуры и не охраняется ЮНЕСКО.
Гостиницы "Большая Московская", той гостиницы, больше нет. Как нет Круглого дома, "Спартака". Как скоро не будет дома Руссова.
Но могло бы быть и хуже.

----------


## Antique

> Сообщение от Antique
> 
> Ту же Большую Московскую построили заново.
> 
> 
>  "Также Алексей Костусев сказал, что "благодаря жесткой позиции муниципалитета, здание гостиницы "Большая Московская" вновь радует одесситов и гостей города". Ну с мэром все понятно, а мнения одесситов о испытанной ими радости от созерцания тарпановской "Большой Московской", интересно было бы знать.


 Мне не очень нравится такое цитирование, конекст совершенно не сохранён. Вполне можно было задать вопрос и не цитируя меня.

----------


## malyutka_e

Для brassl. Файл 7/6451 это 16-я, а не Аркадия. Ресторан "Золотой берег".

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Исправлю

----------


## nicto

А как Вам новый стадион? А что происходит с парком?  Знаменитую "Ракушку",зачем...?

----------


## Кармический

> А как Вам новый стадион? А что происходит с парком?  Знаменитую "Ракушку",зачем...?


 меня больше всего беспокоит возможное открытие дороги вдоль Центральной Аллеи парка Шевченко для проезда автомобилей. Петрушка открыл проезд к Ланжерону (при Гурвице был закрыт), откроет и к ТЦ/гостинице Черноморец

----------


## Малиновский

> меня больше всего беспокоит возможное открытие дороги вдоль Центральной Аллеи парка Шевченко для проезда автомобилей. Петрушка открыл проезд к Ланжерону (при Гурвице был закрыт), откроет и к ТЦ/гостинице Черноморец


 Они со стороны Маразлиевской сделали,напротив 10 номера.Хотя,если у нас в одном месте разрешили,значит будут ездить везде.

----------


## GAK

> Они со стороны Маразлиевской сделали,напротив 10 номера.Хотя,если у нас в одном месте разрешили,значит будут ездить везде.


 Проезд с Маразлиевской сделали как бы для провоза длиномеров, но стал он заездом в подземный паркинг.
А дальше будет как всегда - будут ездить везде. Банда!

----------


## brassl

Может кто подскажет где это?

----------


## Скрытик

> Может кто подскажет где это?


  Думаю, что Мясокомбинат. Там похожее здание есть, плюс машина  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Может кто подскажет где это?


  А может Автосборочный завод? Всё-таки его продукция.

----------


## brassl

Я к сожалению не знаю. Фото появилось у меня от моих знакомых. Я уже "достал" всех вокруг с вопросами о старых одесских фотографиях. Вот некоторые плоды  :smileflag:  Есть еще пару, выложу днями.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> А может Автосборочный завод? Всё-таки его продукция.


 Да, это автосборочный завод.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> А может Автосборочный завод? Всё-таки его продукция.


 Попытался найти в сети современную фотографию административного корпуса - не нашел...

----------


## Shcoda

> Попытался найти в сети современную фотографию административного корпуса - не нашел...


 Я конечно дико извиняюсь, но если посмотреть на окна здания за автомобилями на обоих фото, то получается,
что это таки ОдАЗ:

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Shcoda;24722756]Я конечно дико извиняюсь, но если посмотреть на окна здания за автомобилями на обоих фото, то получается,
что это таки ОдАЗ:
 Не надо смотреть на окна. Достаточно посмотреть на три буквы ОАЗ на стенке рефрижератора.

----------


## OMF

Спрашивали не "что", а "где". То, что прицеп одесский, сомнений не вызывало, место съемки - таки да...

----------


## pl9019

Автосборочный, однозначно! На моей памяти, в начале 80-х, админ. корпус был лучше ухожен.
(полуприцеп (кунг) ОдАЗ 828)

----------


## Алик Савенков

Это автосборочный пару лет назад.

----------


## Antique

> Это автосборочный пару лет назад.


 Красивое здание, в стиле не идеологизированного неоклассицизма. К слову, архитектор Б.И. Тандарин строил корпуса как для Автосборочного, так и для мясокомбината, по этому они похожи, а на пересечении Греческой улицы и Красного переулка в том же стиле архитектором построен жилой дом.

----------


## Семирек

Не знаю, была ли такая открытка? На всякий случай помещаю:

----------


## Trs

А в большем размере нет?

----------


## brassl

> Не знаю, была ли такая открытка? На всякий случай помещаю:


 Лежит вот тут с 16.11.10  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Спрашивали не "что", а "где". То, что прицеп одесский, сомнений не вызывало, место съемки - таки да...


 Все советские предприятия снимали свою продукцию на фоне корпусов завода, на котором они были изготовлены. Это классика. Или вы думаете, что они могли снять свой рефрижератор на фоне морга? Хотя, хорошая была бы реклама для труповозки. :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за плюсик  :smileflag: 
Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Вопрос. 
Может кто-то знает, была ли в Одессе фотомастерская Г.О.Гоголя? Говорят Одесса, но ничего не написано

----------


## zucila

> Лежит вот тут с 16.11.10


 Это точно она? А здание со шпилем что то подозрительно на Кирху похоже...

----------


## Скрытик

> Это точно она? А здание со шпилем что то подозрительно на Кирху похоже...


  Шутите? Это одна и та же открытка.
На Кирху абсолютно не похоже.

----------


## Kamin

Это колокольня Преображенского Собора.

----------


## GAK

> Это колокольня Преображенского Собора.


  Это точно вид на Соборную площадь и колокольня - Спасо-Преображенского собора.
А рельсы и теперь здесь проложены, но по ним ходит трамвай, а не конка..

----------


## Antique

> Шутите? Это одна и та же открытка.
> На Кирху абсолютно не похоже.


  Ну почему же, достаточно похоже, только кирха ниже раза в два, чем данный храм - архитектура одного времени всё же. Только вот кирху снесли, а собор перестроили.

----------


## VicTur

> Только вот кирху снесли, а собор перестроили.


 Всё-таки наоборот, как мне кажется.

----------


## Antique

> Всё-таки наоборот, как мне кажется.


 Наоборот никак не получится. Кирха снесена до фундамента, который был оставлен исключительно для уменьшения времени строительства нового здания.

----------


## Shipshin

> Спасибо за плюсик 
> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> Вопрос. 
> Может кто-то знает, была ли в Одессе фотомастерская Г.О.Гоголя? Говорят Одесса, но ничего не написано


 

Вот, что удалось найти

Гоголь Н.О. 

Преображенская между Малой Арнаутской и Книжным переулком  дом Старообрядческой церкви

ближе к "Привозу", на Преображенской, 75 (между Малой Арнаутской и Книжным переулком; ныне на этом месте - школа № 118), с 1894 года трудился фотограф Арон Ильич Уманский. Этот же адрес указан на паспарту фотографии Н.О. Гоголь и на непонятном штампе фотографии 1920 - 1930-х годов: "Фото-румын".

----------


## VicTur

> Наоборот никак не получится. Кирха снесена до фундамента, который был оставлен исключительно для уменьшения времени строительства нового здания.


 А, сообразил. Вы не о современной кирхе говорите, а о предыдущей.

----------


## brassl

> Вот, что удалось найти
> 
> Гоголь Н.О. 
> 
> Преображенская между Малой Арнаутской и Книжным переулком  дом Старообрядческой церкви
> 
> ближе к "Привозу", на Преображенской, 75 (между Малой Арнаутской и Книжным переулком; ныне на этом месте - школа № 118), с 1894 года трудился фотограф Арон Ильич Уманский. Этот же адрес указан на паспарту фотографии Н.О. Гоголь и на непонятном штампе фотографии 1920 - 1930-х годов: "Фото-румын".


  Спасибо большое. Но у меня дореволюционное паспарту и подпись Г.О.Гоголь, и все, ни города, ни адреса . Попалось в руки паспарту с фотоателье "ЛУЧЬ", сканерну -выложу. У нас такого еще не было.
Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Antique

> А, сообразил. Вы не о современной кирхе говорите, а о предыдущей.


 Да ) И о соборе до реконструкции рубежа ХІХ-ХХ веков. Реконструкция существенно преобразила вид собора, осовременила его, особенно колокольню.

----------


## GAK

> Это точно вид на Соборную площадь и колокольня - Спасо-Преображенского собора.
> А рельсы и теперь здесь проложены, но по ним ходит трамвай, а не конка..


 Кстати, в перспективе видно даже знаменитое здание, что на углу Садовой и Преображенской.

----------


## nova_u

> Наоборот никак не получится. Кирха снесена до фундамента, который был оставлен исключительно для уменьшения времени строительства нового здания.


 я прошу прощения, может я что-т опутаю, но кирха полуразрушенная стояла ого-го сколько лет (а вот Собора вообще не было на СОборной площади, пока ег оне восстановили)...вы о ее сносе перед реконструкцие говорите или как?

----------


## Antique

> я прошу прощения, может я что-т опутаю, но кирха полуразрушенная стояла ого-го сколько лет (а вот Собора вообще не было на СОборной площади, пока ег оне восстановили)...вы о ее сносе перед реконструкцие говорите или как?


 Полуразрушенная Кирха, о которой вы говорите, это совсем другое здание и другое время. В моём собщении №12572 для лучшего понимания приведены две гиперссылки на фотографии, по которым видно схожесть сооружений на определённом этапе их существования. Старая кирха была снесена в первой половине 1890-х, чуть позже перестроен собор (1900 г.), а на фотографиях мы видим его до перестройки, в стиле классицизма, с более низкой колокольней и острым конусообразным куполом. Zucila несомненно имела ввиду имено более старую кирху времён класицизма с аналогичным конусообразным куполом.

----------


## Sergey_L

Я не помню, определили ли местоположение этой фотографии...
Разглядывая фото архива, случайно нашел эту башенку. Вот она, наверху по центру.
Малый переулок (Маяковского) 3. Во время войны ещё была. Видна белая точка на крыше.

----------


## Antique

А это совсем не Дерибасовская, 17. Да и Одесса ли, скорее Париж.

----------


## Скрытик

Да ну. Просто этого  зданий сегодня уже нет.

----------


## krust

С приходом зимы - зимние зарисовки.

----------


## victor.odessa

75 одесских памятников архитектуры могут сменить собственника
Проект соответствующего решения внесен в повестку дня сессии Одесского областного совета, которая состоится 9 декабря.
Если депутаты поддержат этот проект, муниципальной собственностью станет целый ряд объектов, сегодня являющихся общей собственностью громады Одесской области. Среди них такие значимые для города сооружения, как Потемкинская лестница, памятник Дюку Ришелье, Сабанские казармы, здание Археологического музея, обсерватория, Главпочтамт, Воронцовский маяк, Сабанеев мост и целый ряд других памятников, почти каждый из которых является важной частью историко-архитектурного наследия Одессы.
С полным перечнем объектов можно ознакомиться здесь. 

http://oblrada.odessa.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=638%3  A2011-11-11-16-24-36&catid=63%3A2011-04-11-08-37-30&Itemid=184&lang=uk

----------


## Antique

> Да ну. Просто этого  зданий сегодня уже нет.


 Здания есть, но я перепутал, подумав, что это угол Красного Переулка. Это же пересечение с Екатерининской. Все здания на месте, кроме двух, но смутил в описании один из адресов - Дерибасовская, 23 - он не представлен на фото на самом деле.

Также художник приврал с этажностью некоторых зданий для красоты надбавив им несколько этажей.

----------


## Скрытик

> http://oblrada.odessa.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=638%3  A2011-11-11-16-24-36&catid=63%3A2011-04-11-08-37-30&Itemid=184&lang=uk


  Т.е. таки нашли способ продать то, что ранее не могли. Уроды (((
Астрономическую обсерваторию в парке Шевченко с 90х годов пытались прибрать к рукам. Теперь точно кранты....

----------


## malyutka_e

> С приходом зимы - зимние зарисовки.
> Вложение 3468930Вложение 3468929Вложение 3468931Вложение 3468932


 Это Сидней Адамсон, английский художник, который был в Одессе. Там было еще Пантелеймоновское подворье (в цвете) и и типы одесситов (студент, городовой). :smileflag: 
Кстати, текст имеет даже большее значение, чем иллюстрации.

----------


## malyutka_e

Brassl ! вам письмо ! :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

6 500. Заходите

----------


## Vladislaw_I

Уважаемые краеведы, в этой теме уже упоминался Трушевский переулок. По найденной в Интернете восстановленной карте 1947 г. 2-й Трушевский проходил от Канатной в сторону Среднефонтанской (скоростной) на месте современной пищевой академии. http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/test/1947.htm. Меня интересует судьба расположенного после войны по адресу 2-й Трушевский пер., 5 учетно-кредитного техникума Госбанка СССР. Попытки выяснить что-то в экономическом университете результатов не дали. Большое спасибо за помощь.

----------


## V_efire

может кто из вас знает какие-то прикольные развалины в области? (такие как в васильевке, петровке, ольвия)

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Уважаемые краеведы, в этой теме уже упоминался Трушевский переулок. По найденной в Интернете восстановленной карте 1947 г. 2-й Трушевский проходил от Канатной в сторону Среднефонтанской (скоростной) на месте современной пищевой академии. http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/test/1947.htm. Меня интересует судьба расположенного после войны по адресу 2-й Трушевский пер., 5 учетно-кредитного техникума Госбанка СССР. Попытки выяснить что-то в экономическом университете результатов не дали. Большое спасибо за помощь.


  Ну как вариант, его объединили с Финансово-экономическим техникумом. В справочнике за 1957 год Учетно-кредитного нет, но зато появился Финансово-кредитный техникум по адресу Чичерина, 91

----------


## Antique

> Меня интересует судьба расположенного после войны по адресу 2-й Трушевский пер., 5 учетно-кредитного техникума Госбанка СССР. Попытки выяснить что-то в экономическом университете результатов не дали. Большое спасибо за помощь.


 Возможно стоит обратить внимание на Пищевую академию, вдруг после войны Пищевая академия отдала им часть помещений. А переулок судя по карте пролегал между перестроенной казармой дореволюционного времени (Канатная, 104) и бывшим консервным институтом (Канатная, 112). В качестве ещо одной версии можно предположить, что техникум размещался в здании казармы.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

На "закуску",  только что сканернул, никогда не видел. А Вы?

----------


## netslov

с сайта reibert.info

----------


## brassl

Спасибо! Качество лучше, чем у нас в Архиве, заменю.

----------


## Vladislaw_I

> Ну как вариант, его объединили с Финансово-экономическим техникумом. В справочнике за 1957 год Учетно-кредитного нет, но зато появился Финансово-кредитный техникум по адресу Чичерина, 91


 Большое спасибо за подсказку. Я тоже предполагал, что произошло какое-то слияние с бывшим нархозом, но в архиве экономического университета эту информацию не подтвердили. Наверно, было очень давно.

----------


## Vladislaw_I

> Возможно стоит обратить внимание на Пищевую академию, вдруг после войны Пищевая академия отдала им часть помещений. А переулок судя по карте пролегал между перестроенной казармой дореволюционного времени (Канатная, 104) и бывшим консервным институтом (Канатная, 112). В качестве ещо одной версии можно предположить, что техникум размещался в здании казармы.


  Спасибо, подойду в Пищевой. Казармы, к сожалению, отпадают, знаю местных старожилов и по их рассказам они после войны использовались действительно только для проживания военнослужащих.

----------


## malyutka_e

To brassl. Под живописными картинками подпишите автора. Его зовут Сидней Адамсон. Спасибо.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Подпишу.
Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот сайт  http://www.ezraton.co.il/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=53&start=10
на котором используют фото с ОДЕССАСТОРИ, но нет ссылки на сайт и нет под фото подписи фотографа Никитенко. Ай-ай-ай! Кто-то может ткнуть автора носом? Я просто не знаю как.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот сайт  http://www.ezraton.co.il/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=53&start=10
на котором используют фото с ОДЕССАСТОРИ, но нет ссылки на сайт и нет под фото подписи фотографа Никитенко. Ай-ай-ай! Кто-то может ткнуть автора носом? Я просто не знаю как.

----------


## brassl

И не надо. Файлы Никитенко, но не с нашего сайта. Нет нашей "нашлепки" и на наших я подрезал черное поле вокруг фотографии. А на указанном Вами сайте они с полями

----------


## malyutka_e

Тогда звиняйте...

----------


## Good++++

> И не надо. Файлы Никитенко, но не с нашего сайта. Нет нашей "нашлепки" и на наших я подрезал черное поле вокруг фотографии. А на указанном Вами сайте они с полями


 Я считаю, когда автор фотографии известен - надо обязательно указывать!

----------


## Antique

Там ещё ссылки с Panoramio, лицензия которого не предуматривает перепубликации без согласия с автором.

И похоже, что автор сообщений занимается сплошным плагиатом, ни строчки от себя, только Ctrl+C и Ctrl+V.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

На сайте www.armchairgeneral.com предполагают, что это сербские добровольцы в Одессе, в 1916ом году.




> Gathering volunteers in Ukraine, which in these circumstances more decisively wanted to fight within the Serbian army,has continued despite the broken ties with the Serbian command.Centre of gathering has become the city of Odessa.
> 
> There in organized gathering of the volunteers a major role had a Serbian Consul Mark Cemovic and a representative of the Serbian government Milan Sainovic. In Odessa in November 1915 The Serbian Volunteer Detachment was formed, which at the beginning of 1916 had about a thousand soldiers and officers. Accepting the request of the Serbian government to form a real volunteer unit, the Russian high command in accordance with Tsar Nicholas II allowed the Serbs, and with them other Yugoslavs who were in detention camps in Russia, to be added to regional military commands, and be under the leadership of the Serbian army officers,and to make an integral part of Serbian Army in Russia.
> 
> First Serbian Volunteer Division was formed on 16 April 1916 in Odessa. Its strength was close to 10,000 volunteers, and Colonel Stevan Hadzic became a commander
> 
> During May 1916 the Serbian volunteers in Odessa were visited by Nikola Pasic, Prime Minister of the Kingdom of Serbia.By decision of Russian supreme command, the first Serbian Volunteer Division was included in the composition of the 47th Russian Corps and sent to the front of Dobruja. The strength of this of this division was close to 20,000 volunteers at the time (458 officers and 15.535 soldiers,plus training and reserve troops)

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите
В папке "Люди Одессы" - 600 фотографий. Продолжаем?

----------


## REDSOX

Господа, а не подскажете любезно где распологалась гостиница "Глазго"?

----------


## Trs

В 1899 и 1914 г. таковой не было. Уточните период, пожалуйста.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Господа, а не подскажете любезно где распологалась гостиница "Глазго"?


 Встречный вопрос, для знатоков, а где была гостиница "Лебедь"?

----------


## klerikal

> Встречный вопрос, для знатоков, а где была гостиница "Лебедь"?


 Из газет: Сообщается, что 22 февраля 1958 года состоялось открытие мемориальной доски на фасаде здания бывшей гостиницы «Белый лебедь» (пл. Советской Армии, 4), где в 1874 году останавливался чешский писатель-демократ Сватоплук Чех. На торжестве выступили заведующий отделом культуры Горисполкома тов.Груздецкий, одесские писатели В. Лясковский и А. Уваров.

----------


## klerikal



----------


## Dam

Соборка 4. Прямо напротив собора.

----------


## Good++++

> Соборка 4. Прямо напротив собора.


 не напротив, а с правого боку... прямо напротив - СШ № 121 (ул. Л. Толстого, 1)

----------


## malyutka_e

Она была на Преображенской, угол Полицейской. А нет ли её изображения ?

----------


## REDSOX

> В 1899 и 1914 г. таковой не было. Уточните период, пожалуйста.


 Я где- то читал, что это эта гостиница была расположена  пер.Сабанский угол Маразлиевской. Только вот в каком здании не указывалось. Временные рамки не помню, но описание велось после 1900 года.

----------


## Dam

> не напротив, а с правого боку... прямо напротив - СШ № 121 (ул. Л. Толстого, 1)


 На 4-м висит мемориальная доска. Ты же знаешь, что я знаю этот дом. Да и проект дома гостиничный явно.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я где- то читал, что это эта гостиница была расположена  пер.Сабанский угол Маразлиевской. Только вот в каком здании не указывалось. Временные рамки не помню, но описание велось после 1900 года.


 Преображенская, угол Полицейской.

----------


## REDSOX

Благодарю!
А тогда напрашивается вопрос- что за гостиница была на Маразлиевская угол Сабанского переулка?
Сейчас роюсь в аналах, чтоб восстановить в памяти текст.

----------


## himan

Подскажите программа Порто Франко по какому каналу идет и можно ли где скачать все выпуски? Спасибо!

----------


## kravshik

> Есть немного дополнений.Заходите
> 
> На "закуску",  только что сканернул, никогда не видел. А Вы?


 
гДЕ ОНА НАХОДИЛАСЬ???

----------


## OMF

> Сейчас роюсь в аналах, чтоб восстановить в памяти текст.


  Именно там??? Обычно там ищут (и даже находят) вещество, весьма далекое от памяти.  Наверное там же найдется и потерянная буква "н".

----------


## REDSOX

> Именно там??? Обычно там ищут (и даже находят) вещество, весьма далекое от памяти.  Наверное там же найдется и потерянная буква "н".


  Звеняйте дядька, тупанул!!!! Но вы меня поняли!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Именно там??? Обычно там ищут (и даже находят) вещество, весьма далекое от памяти.  Наверное там же найдется и потерянная буква "н".

----------


## Л.С.Д.

Наткнулась на такие фотографии...автор Branson DeCou....Одесса 1931 год....разукрашивал сам фотограф)))....если уже были сорри ))))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Наткнулась на такие фотографии...автор Branson DeCou....Одесса 1931 год....разукрашивал сам фотограф)))....если уже были сорри ))))


 Эти фотографии уже выкладывались.

----------


## Antique

> Наткнулась на такие фотографии...автор Branson DeCou....Одесса 1931 год....разукрашивал сам фотограф)))....если уже были сорри ))))


  они в последние недели вовсю гуляют по интернету, но у нас появились задолго до ажиотажа. Также недавно кто-то даже создал целую тему для них. Хотя на мой взгляд такой ресурс , как одессастори более должен привлекать непристанной пополняемостью материала. Но видимо ажиотаж вызван скорее красочностью изображений.

----------


## Л.С.Д.

Ну вот....какая я "замечательная"...!!!! Не заметила такие фото....

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Может у кого есть вид Дерибасовской (из сегодняшнего дополнения) в хорошем качестве? Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## GAK

Сегодня, 11.12.2011 в музее "Христианская Одесса" состоялась презентация прекрасной книги о Старом кладбище г. Николаева.
Главное в ней - николаевцы поднялись и спасли эту святыню города от полного уничтожения. Восстановили то, что оказалось возможным. Восстановили имена и биографии земляков, а главное - защитили ЧЕСТЬ города. Проводят на благотворительной основе "чистые четверги" на кладбище. Благотворители профинансировали и книгу.

Одесситы не хуже наших соседей.  Одессы всё шире поднимается в защиту чести города.
Необходимо не дать расширить зоопарк за счёт кладбища одесситов. Выделяемые средства направлять на перенос зоопарка.

----------


## GAK

Однажды. возвращаясь из командировки с Дуная на судне на подводных крыльях, увидел совершенно необыкновенное и неожиданное явление. Судно такое при снижении скорости садится низко на воду; и вот, что поразило. При заходе в гавань, а это был вечер, когда солнце в стороне Пересыпи, вдруг лицевая доска на пьедестале Дюка загорелась как фонарь над маяком, которым стала Потёмкинская лестница. В этой доске, которая в отличие от трёх других имеет золотистое покрытие (надеюсь, не золотое), отразилось низко расположенное солнце, превратив монумент вместе с лестницей (со сходящимися кверху парапетами, да "в полосочку") в маяк.
 Не знаю, сделано ли это специально было, но так было... И это я видел. И ни от кого прежде или после того не слышал.
 Обратите внимание, что только лицевая доска пьедестала имеет такое золотистое покрытие. На трёх других его нет.

----------


## Скрытик

Скажите, а зачем Вы это пишете 4й раз? Это, как минимум, запрещено правилами форума.

----------


## Пушкин

Такое было?

----------


## Малиновский

А такие фотки были?

----------


## brassl

Первая вот
Вторая вот
 :smileflag:  
Сегодня постараюсь закинуть чего то новенького, вчера профилонил, звыняйте

----------


## malyutka_e

> Первая вот
> Вторая вот
>  
> Сегодня постараюсь закинуть чего то новенького, вчера профилонил, звыняйте


 Проверьте почту.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Первая вот
> Вторая вот
>  
> Сегодня постараюсь закинуть чего то новенького, вчера профилонил, звыняйте


 Mr.  Brassl,  проверьте почту, please.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## Sergey_L

Продолжая тему "Бытовых услуг" возле Кирхи...
Нашел в одной из последних подборок известного в узких кругах московского "чорного краеведа" http://wlad11.livejournal.com/99963.html
Ну, и в добавок две 1958 года.
Кстати, глядя на последнюю, что, вправду прямо на перроне дерево росло?

----------


## malyutka_e

А от таке, було ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Напомните, пожалуйста, адрес сайта с немецкой аэрофотосъемкой Одессы.

----------


## Good++++

> Напомните, пожалуйста, адрес сайта с немецкой аэрофотосъемкой Одессы.


 pobeda-vov.ru/Lib/pages/item.aspx?itemid=2164

----------


## Малиновский

*Полет авиатора Михаила Ефимова в Одессе 8 марта 1910 года*

----------


## malyutka_e

> pobeda-vov.ru/Lib/pages/item.aspx?itemid=2164


 Премного благодарен !

----------


## Пушкин

Друзья, в теме :"Дома Одессы, люди, события связанные с ними", возникла некая ситуация - спор - не спор, прошу почитать и дать свою оценку происходящему. Там нужно вернуться на пару страничек назад...

----------


## malyutka_e

У меня вопрос. Где был магазин Уточкина по продаже велосипедов и автомобилей ?

----------


## Good++++

> У меня вопрос. Где был магазин Уточкина по продаже велосипедов и автомобилей ?


 А точно был? 
Есть такая информация:

----------


## brassl

Был!!! Вот нашел.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Good++++;25116689]А точно был? 
Есть такая информация:

Получается, что кроме того, что он летал, он еще немного шил.

----------


## malyutka_e

Магазины разные.

----------


## brassl

Да, Вы правы. Разные.

----------


## Antique

> Был!!! Вот нашел.
> Вложение 3526569


 Это там где сейчас магазин Домовой. Реклама велосипедов в арке - это реклама Магазина Уточкина.

----------


## Antique

[QUOTE=malyutka_e;25117740]


> А точно был? 
> Есть такая информация:
> https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3526576&d=1324071417
> Получается, что кроме того, что он летал, он еще немного шил.


 Это место напоминает Пассаж. Наружные лавки

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Antique;25118091]


> Это место напоминает Пассаж.


 Писями по воде вилано  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Держите на "закуску" дом Либмана без Руссова еще

----------


## Antique

[QUOTE=malyutka_e;25118132]


> Писями по воде вилано


 Написано - напоминает. Понятное дело, что виллами. Если бы это точно был Пассаж, то я бы так и написал.

----------


## Малиновский

> Держите на "закуску" дом Либмана без Руссова еще


 Ух ты класс!Спасибо!

----------


## brassl

Всегда рад порадовать  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Держите на "закуску" дом Либмана без Руссова еще


 Закуска хороша, но почему такая ужасная картинка?. И какой это год?

----------


## malyutka_e

А это Одесса или неграмотная подпись?

----------


## brassl

> Закуска хороша, но почему такая ужасная картинка?. И какой это год?


 К сожалению все что есть. Сканерил переснимки. Вот полное фото

----------


## malyutka_e

Так был такой паровоз, или нет ?

----------


## Antique

> А это Одесса или неграмотная подпись?


 Я вижу надпись - Odessa Balta B.  это может быть любая станция на линии.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Молебен в Одессе перед отправкой войск в Китай


Встреча в Одессе, офицеров крейсера "Варяг"


На Одессастори есть уже похожий снимок из этой серии - румыны спускаются со стороны Латовки по Балтской дороге.

----------


## Antique

> Друзья, в теме :"Дома Одессы, люди, события связанные с ними", возникла некая ситуация - спор - не спор, прошу почитать и дать свою оценку происходящему. Там нужно вернуться на пару страничек назад...


 Как то нехорошо там. К OdGen'у прямо инквизиторы пожаловали.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Как то нехорошо там. К OdGen'у прямо инквизиторы пожаловали.


 Потихоньку линчуют.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Сложно сказать, стоял ли этот маяк на месте Воронцовского...
Но дата указывает на 1869 год.

Вот еще ссылка интересная 
http://www.amazon.com/Odessa-Memories-Samuel-Althea-Stroum/dp/0295983450#reader_0295983450

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Сергей Панкеев, известный как Человек-волк и пациент Зигмунда Фрейда, дома в Одессе

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот еще ссылка интересная 
http://www.amazon.com/Odessa-Memories-Samuel-Althea-Stroum/dp/0295983450#reader_0295983450[/QUOTE]

Это старая книга с очерками Губаря и Розенбойма. 2004 года.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

A Odessa: le cort&#232;ge fun&#232;bre s'organisant &#224; bord du Munchen et sur le quai.
--Photographies Poudichef
LE RETOUR EN RUSSIE DES RESTES DE KONDRATENKO, TU&#201; A PORT-ARTHUR

Организация похорон по прибытию судна "Мюнхен" из Порт Артура в Одессу.

----------


## brassl

6 600. Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот еще ссылка интересная 
> http://www.amazon.com/Odessa-Memories-Samuel-Althea-Stroum/dp/0295983450#reader_0295983450
> 
> Это старая книга с очерками Губаря и Розенбойма. 2004 года.


 Видел эту книгу в продаже, замечательные фото и очерки, но цена за б/у экземпляр - огооооо))))

----------


## Antique

> Видел эту книгу в продаже, замечательные фото и очерки, но цена за б/у экземпляр - огооооо))))


 Мне кажется что очень мало текста. Больше похоже на фотоальбом.

----------


## malyutka_e

1942. Открытие трамвайного сообщения.

----------


## Пушкин

> Мне кажется что очень мало текста. Больше похоже на фотоальбом.


  да скорее это фотоальбом, помнится там что то было на еврейскую тему, то ли семейная история, то ли генеалогическое исследование... и замечательные фото-открытки...

----------


## brassl

на "закуску", Канатная, похороны В.П.Филатова

----------


## Alexey_C

Уважаемые, позвольте вопрос.

Видел у знакомого вот эту картину - и у меня стойкое де-жа-вю что я когда-то видел открытку с которой она была рисована.



Может кто-то из уважаемых краеведов поможет и даст ссылку на эту открытку?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## krust

> Вложение 3529519
> 
> Сложно сказать, стоял ли этот маяк на месте Воронцовского...
> Но дата указывает на 1869 год.


 Не маяк, скорее предшественник створного знака, типа как здесь и вот здесь

----------


## malyutka_e

На карте книжного магазина Е. П. Распопова под номером 4 значится... синагога. Как раз напротив собора. Никогда об этом не знал.

----------


## Скрытик

> Уважаемые, позвольте вопрос.
> 
> Видел у знакомого вот эту картину - и у меня стойкое де-жа-вю что я когда-то видел открытку с которой она была рисована.
> 
> 
> 
> Может кто-то из уважаемых краеведов поможет и даст ссылку на эту открытку?
> Заранее спасибо.


  Если кажется, то ищем в галерее у Брассл  :smileflag: 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=91&pid=2846#top_display_media

----------


## Alexey_C

> Если кажется, то ищем в галерее у Брассл


 О месте поиска я догадывался  :smileflag: 

Просто есть желание заказать для отрисовки на холсте наиболее интересные и колоритные открытки или гравюры, отражающие имперское прошлое нашего города и края - вот я и озаботился поиском.

Премного благодарен за ссылку.

----------


## OMF

> 1942. Открытие трамвайного сообщения.


  А крупнее нет???? (Крик души...)

----------


## Пушкин

> На карте книжного магазина Е. П. Распопова под номером 4 значится... синагога. Как раз напротив собора. Никогда об этом не знал.


  некоторые одесские религиозные учреждения разных конфессий имеют даже одинаковые элементы архитектуры - Это Одесса. 
_"Тут уживаются упрямо
Хохол, татарин и еврей
 - костёл?
- тудой…
- к мечети?
- прямо…
- а синаго…?
- А зохен вей!

Жаль, что Одессу не видали
Рабиндранат и Навои,
зато Жванецкого сандали
ступали там же, где мои..."
_ :smileflag: 
Интересно бы узнать что это была за синагога, в каком стиле было построенно здание, какой общине она принадлежала, какому направлению иудаизма?

----------


## Good++++

> на "закуску", Канатная, похороны В.П.Филатова


 Как-то странно Филатова несли на второе кладбище... Скорее всего его должны были нести с клиники глазных болезней на Французском бульваре...
А где он жил?




> О месте поиска я догадывался 
> 
> Просто есть желание заказать для отрисовки на холсте наиболее интересные и колоритные открытки или гравюры, отражающие имперское прошлое нашего города и края - вот я и озаботился поиском.
> 
> Премного благодарен за ссылку.


  Ах, вот чего болезный влез в эту тему: реклама бредовых идей... До тебя их уже много раз отрисовывали и на холсте, и другими способами...

----------


## VicTur

> Ах, вот чего болезный влез в эту тему: реклама бредовых идей... До тебя их уже много раз отрисовывали и на холсте, и другими способами...


 Не вижу причин так остро реагировать. Мало ли какие у кого увлечения.
Идея как идея — ничего особо ценного и ничего особо бредового.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Как-то странно Филатова несли на второе кладбище... Скорее всего его должны были нести с клиники глазных болезней на Французском бульваре...
> А где он жил?


  Гоголя 9. Другие адреса не вспомнились

----------


## Скрытик

> Не вижу причин так остро реагировать. Мало ли какие у кого увлечения.
> Идея как идея — ничего особо ценного и ничего особо бредового.


 У меня есть гравюра Гармидера

Думаю, что тоже рисовалась с картинки или открытки. Но такую не встречал пока.

----------


## Гидрант

> Как-то странно Филатова несли на второе кладбище... Скорее всего его должны были нести с клиники глазных болезней на Французском бульваре...


 Умер Владимир Петрович Филатов 30 октября 1956 года. Гроб с его телом стоял в филармонии, и людей приходили навсегда прощаться с академиком. Целый день, медленно, нескончаемой вереницей шли люди. Потом траурная процессия (запряженные цугом белоснежные лошади с султанами плюмажей везли катафалк) шагом прошла от филармонии, по Пушкинской улице и далее, до 2-го христианского кладбища.
Не знаю, как ранее, но после никогда не было таких прощаний, такого количества народа и такой скорбной торжественности. 
http://www.starbacks.ca/HotSprings/Villa/1708/filatovonweb.htm

----------


## Antique

[QUOTE=Пушкин;25166766]


> Интересно бы узнать что это была за синагога, в каком стиле было построенно здание


 В стиле неоренессанса . В нём обычно строилось большинство синагог определённого временного периода, хотя, например в Днепропетровске была синагога в стиле классицизма.

Из известных синагог на odessastory нет фотографии синагоги на Балковской улице. Не это ли она?

----------


## Good++++

> Умер Владимир Петрович Филатов 30 октября 1956 года. Гроб с его телом стоял в филармонии, и людей приходили навсегда прощаться с академиком. Целый день, медленно, нескончаемой вереницей шли люди. Потом траурная процессия (запряженные цугом белоснежные лошади с султанами плюмажей везли катафалк) шагом прошла от филармонии, по Пушкинской улице и далее, до 2-го христианского кладбища.
> Не знаю, как ранее, но после никогда не было таких прощаний, такого количества народа и такой скорбной торжественности. 
> http://www.starbacks.ca/HotSprings/Villa/1708/filatovonweb.htm


 А каким образом процессия оказалась на Канатной угол Пироговской?

----------


## просто прохожий

> А каким образом процессия оказалась на Канатной угол Пироговской?


 Т.к. личность была очень известная в Одессе и не менее уважаемая (что видно уже по одной организации похорон), то возможно решили следовать не кратчайшим путем, несколько иным, дабы у большего числа одесситов была возможность попрощаться с академиком (ИМХО)

----------


## Пушкин

[QUOTE=Antique;25171464]


> В стиле неоренессанса . В нём обычно строилось большинство синагог определённого временного периода, хотя, например в Днепропетровске была синагога в стиле классицизма.
> 
> Из известных синагог на odessastory нет фотографии синагоги на Балковской улице. Не это ли она?


  Вы имеете ввиду фото здания из не опознанного? -не знаю, думаю скорее оно похоже на синагогу на Пушкинской где сейчас спортзал. Насчет одинаковости построек не совсем согласен, вернее - не согласен. Бродская, к примеру, построена в готическо -флорентийском стиле, синагога на Ольгиевской, то же, имеет другой стиль, да и нынешний зал УНИА так же отличается, по моему, по стилю от Главной синагоги (Решильевская)...

----------


## Alexey_C

> Ах, вот чего болезный влез в эту тему: реклама бредовых идей... До тебя их уже много раз отрисовывали и на холсте, и другими способами...


 Немотивированное хамство - признак слабо развитого интеллекта.




> У меня есть гравюра Гармидера


 Интересно.
Но я пожалуй начну с того, что запасусь терпением, тщательно просмотрю Одесский архив и сделаю выборку кандидатов для заказа художникам.
Результат поиска выложу и здесь - может кто-то прокомментирует или дополнит мой выбор.

----------


## Good++++

> Т.к. личность была очень известная в Одессе и не менее уважаемая (что видно уже по одной организации похорон), то возможно решили следовать не кратчайшим путем, несколько иным, дабы у большего числа одесситов была возможность попрощаться с академиком (ИМХО)


  А я нашел информацию, где жил перед смертью Филатов:

П.С. Скорее всего, после филармонии гроб с телом В.П. Филатова несли к его глазной клинике на Французском бульваре...

----------


## Antique

> Вы имеете ввиду фото здания из не опознанного? -не знаю, думаю скорее оно похоже на синагогу на Пушкинской где сейчас спортзал. Насчет одинаковости построек не совсем согласен, вернее - не согласен. Бродская, к примеру, построена в готическо -флорентийском стиле, синагога на Ольгиевской, то же, имеет другой стиль, да и нынешний зал УНИА так же отличается, по моему, по стилю от Главной синагоги (Решильевская)...


 Но зато синагога на Одария и две синагоги на Осипова тоже выполнены в неоренесансном стиле. А если ещё добавить главную и неопознаную, то, доминирование неоренессансного стиля очевидно.  И потомя я не говорил про большинство синагог в Одессе, а большинство исторических зданий синагог по меньшей мере в Российской империи.




> да и нынешний зал УНИА


 А что это?

----------


## Good++++

Из вышеупомянутой книги относительно трамвая:
 

















ЗК - "Знамя коммунизма"
ЧК - "Чорноморська комуна"
БЗ - "Большевистское знамя"

----------


## Good++++

Это заинтересует OMF:

----------


## Пушкин

> Но зато синагога на Одария и две синагоги на Осипова тоже выполнены в неоренесансном стиле. А если ещё добавить главную и неопознаную, то, доминирование неоренессансного стиля очевидно.  И потомя я не говорил про большинство синагог в Одессе, а большинство исторических зданий синагог по меньшей мере в Российской империи.
> 
> А что это?


 Троицкая 43
За Одария не знаю, там здание много раз переделывалось, а где вторая на Осипова была? Там где сейчас - это новая постройка...

----------


## Antique

> Троицкая 43
> За Одария не знаю, там здание много раз переделывалось, а где вторая на Осипова была? Там где сейчас - это новая постройка...


 Но и в интеренете и у Пилявского заявляется, что это синагога Портных - в советское время - склад. Вот это вероятно перепечатка из Майстрового: http://odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/osipova.html

Вторая синагога - на Осипова, 48, там сейчас нет ничего относящегося к евреям, просто здание.




> Троицкая 43


 Это неоренессанс флорентийской направленности.

----------


## Пушкин

> Но и в интеренете и у Пилявского заявляется, что это синагога Портных - в советское время - склад. Вот это вероятно перепечатка из Майстрового: http://odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/osipova.html
> 
> Вторая синагога - на Осипова, 48, там сейчас нет ничего относящегося к евреям, просто здание.
> 
> Это неоренессанс флорентийской направленности.


  У Майстрового пишется что на Осипова было три синагоги, синагога Портных, Осипова 40, и вы даёте Осипова 48 - где то ошибка, хотя всё может быть...
Как по вашему, в каком стиле Главная синагога и синагога на углу Б.Арнаутской и лейтенанта Шмидта, а так же Холодная синагога (по фотографиям) на Екатерининской?
В Одессе было около 80ти синагог и это не считая молельных домов, школ и училищь, а каждое из этих заведений то же могли быть синагогами...

----------


## Antique

> У Майстрового пишется что на Осипова было три синагоги, синагога Портных, Осипова 40, и вы даёте Осипова 48 - где то ошибка, хотя всё может быть...


 их даже было 4:

Информация из справочника "Вся Одесса", 1899 и 1910
№21 - Молитвенный дом "Малбиш Аримим" (у пилявского добавлено, что это молитвенный дом портных)
№23 - Молитвенный дом Приказчиков, №15 (снесена)
№48 - Молитвенный дом "Алвуэс-Хейн"
№50 - Молитвенный дом  носильщиков и извозчиков, №11





> Как по вашему, в каком стиле Главная синагога и синагога на углу Б.Арнаутской и лейтенанта Шмидта, а так же Холодная синагога (по фотографиям) на Екатерининской?
> В Одессе было около 80ти синагог и это не считая молельных домов, школ и училищь, а каждое из этих заведений то же могли быть синагогами...


 На Шмидта - модернизированный неомавританский стиль.
Главная синагога - снова неоренессанс.
Холодная синагога - английская неоготика (Викторианский стиль)

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> На карте книжного магазина Е. П. Распопова под номером 4 значится... синагога. Как раз напротив собора. Никогда об этом не знал.


  А какого года эта карта? Можно как-то на нее взглянуть целиком?

----------


## Скрытик

Как обещал:
*Де-Рибас и его потомки*

----------


## OMF

> Это заинтересует OMF:


 Агромадное спасибо.

----------


## Trs

Все уже видели на Преображенской дом Лившица, у которого реставраторы не тронули ржаво-бурый купол? То же самое, наверное, ждёт и все остальные дома — дом Инбера делают весьма прилично, а про купол — ничего. А ещё на комплексе зданий по Екатерининской испохабили мансарду топорной крышей.

----------


## Antique

> Все уже видели на Перображенской дом Лившица, у которого реставраторы не тронули ржаво-бурый купол? То же самое, наверное, ждёт и все остальные дома — дом Инбера делают весьма прилично, а про купол — ничего. А ещё на комплексе зданий по Екатерининской испохабили мансарду топорной крышей.


 А на Пантелеймоновской 28 ничего не делают с балконами? Один владелец испортил свой балкон, а на другом отсутствует каменная баллюстрада, неужели это так и оставят...

----------


## Trs

Я там давно не был, времени нет специально съездить.

----------


## Пушкин

> На Шмидта - модернизированный неомавританский стиль.
> Главная синагога - снова неоренессанс.
> Холодная синагога - английская неоготика (Викторианский стиль)


  Спасибо, значит таки разные стили... Насчет количества, вполне возможно что какие то открывались, а какие то закрывались - за не имением прихожан, так что тут нужно рассматривать и временной интервал. Да и то что в конце 19века многие иудеи переходили из одних общин в другие, так же говорит нам о многом. Есть  архивные документы, в которых рассматривается вопрос открытия и закрытия различных синагог , школ, училищ. Дело в том что  почти все религиозные учреждения, как иудейские так и христианские спонсировались государством, поэтому этот вопрос так скрупулёзно изучался и контролировался чиновниками. Что касается иудаизма, то в Одессе только реформистские общины (синагоги) не получали дотаций от государства, а существовали за свой счет, хотя когда возникали внутренние проблемы - обращались за поддержкой к чиновникам... :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Kamin

Посмотрите как отремонтировали окна и мансарду на Ришельевской № 17. И на Ришельевской угол Б.Арнаутской заменяют фриз совершенного другой лепки.

----------


## Trs

Как это не странно, но под Екатерининской я имел в виду Ришельевскую, снова перепутав два похожих дома... А ещё на доме Блюмберга на Преображенской рельефную штукатурку реконструировали очень грубо. Зато на доме Ираклиди сделали лепнину на эркере, который её лишился, хоть и красят дом в совершенно похабные цвета.

----------


## malyutka_e

Забудьте про старушку Одессу. Старая, классическая Одесса-Мама исчезает под потоком серой плесени, имя которой "никто", зовут её "никак" и число ей легион. Город, который мы знаем по открыткам и старым фотографиям просто исчез. Вместо него появился другой город, в котором мы живем, но это уже не ОДЕССА и мы не одессаны, к сожалению.

----------


## Kamin

Пока мы живы и живет то, что мы стараемся сохранить и будет жить НАША ОДЕССА!! И хоронить ЕЁ на надо!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Пока мы живы и живет то, что мы стараемся сохранить и будет жить НАША ОДЕССА!! И хоронить ЕЁ на надо!


 Её никто не хоронит. Просто она перешла в другое измерение. В открытки, старые фотографии, старую кинохронику и воспоминания тех, кого уже тоже нет.

----------


## Скрытик

> Пока мы живы и живет то, что мы стараемся сохранить и будет жить НАША ОДЕССА!! И хоронить ЕЁ на надо!


  +100. 
И хоть  я родился не в Одессе, меня с ней связывает очень много. И сколько смогу, столько буду помогать сохранить ее.
Кстати, я писал в другой теме - жильцы нашего дома скинулись и мы ремонтируем арку дома. Полностью за свой счет (20К гривен собрали), не дожидаясь исполкомов и тарпанов...

----------


## Скрытик

И еще тем, кто считает, что Одесса умирает - вот это было в прошлом году. Благодаря Арсену Челидзе

----------


## Пушкин

> Забудьте про старушку Одессу. Старая, классическая Одесса-Мама исчезает под потоком серой плесени, имя которой "никто", зовут её "никак" и число ей легион. Город, который мы знаем по открыткам и старым фотографиям просто исчез. Вместо него появился другой город, в котором мы живем, но это уже не ОДЕССА и мы не одессаны, к сожалению.


  Ту Одессу которую знаем мы - это не та Одесса которая была до войны или до революционных годов, много зданий было разрушено и переделано - перестроено. Но пока стоит Оперный, Потёмкинская, Приморский бульвар, Воронцовский дворец, многие памятники архитектуры, по ка жив одесский дух, пока есть люди обладающие харизмой одессизма - Одесса жива, и хвала ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ будет жить не смотря ни на что...

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Скрытик;25213823]И еще тем, кто считает, что Одесса умирает - вот это было в прошлом году. Благодаря Арсену Челидзе 

Вы невнимательны, прочтите пост 12717

----------


## Пушкин

> И еще тем, кто считает, что Одесса умирает - вот это было в прошлом году. Благодаря Арсену Челидзе


  Видел это действо по тв - просто супер, молодцы, знаю народ где то вконтакте  собирался, очень хотел бы попасть на такое мероприятие... Но как?

----------


## cerubina

> ... это уже не ОДЕССА и мы не одессаны, к сожалению.


  телеканал СТБ: одессит -"одесець", одесситка -"одеска" (прошу прощения за публикацию этих "перлов")

----------


## Скрытик

> Видел это действо по тв - просто супер, молодцы, знаю народ где то вконтакте  собирался, очень хотел бы попасть на такое мероприятие... Но как?


  Не знаю как вконтакте, но такие вещи анонсировались тут:
http://www.facebook.com/groups/168792266481678/
Если нужно приглашение в группу, пишите в личку.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ту Одессу которую знаем мы - это не та Одесса которая была до войны или до революционных годов, много зданий было разрушено и переделано - перестроено. Но пока стоит Оперный, Потёмкинская, Приморский бульвар, Воронцовский дворец, многие памятники архитектуры, по ка жив одесский дух, пока есть люди обладающие харизмой одессизма - Одесса жива, и хвала ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ будет жить не смотря ни на что...


 Я не поддерживаю вашего оптимизма. И почему Одессу и одесский дух связывают только с пьянками-гулянками во дворах на Молдаванке, Привозом и знаменитыми бандитами и аферистами? Ведь НЕ ОНИ создавали этот город. А о тех, кто его сделал таким, каким о стал к началу ХХ века все забыли. Вот этими людьми надо гордиться, а не бандитской Одессой, "Муркой" и т. д.

----------


## malyutka_e

> телеканал СТБ: одессит -"одесець", одесситка -"одеска" (прошу прощения за публикацию этих "перлов")


 Ликбез для *cerubina*. Слово "Одессан" употреблялось в XIX веке. Вас тогда не было, поэтому вам простительно не знать. И никакой связи с каналом АТВ, который грамотностью и профессионализмом никогда не отличался.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я не поддерживаю вашего оптимизма. И почему Одессу и одесский дух связывают только с пьянками-гулянками во дворах на Молдаванке, Привозом и знаменитыми бандитами и аферистами? Ведь НЕ ОНИ создавали этот город. А о тех, кто его сделал таким, каким о стал к началу ХХ века все забыли. Вот этими людьми надо гордиться, а не бандитской Одессой, "Муркой" и т. д.


 Не нужно воспринимать ролик, который я привел как пьянку-гулянку. Это смесь капустника со встречей друзей (хотя, насколько я знаю многие тогда впервые познакомились). Одесса это люди, ее жители, в том числе и бандиты. Создавали город, конечно "голубые" крови, но формировали его все остальные жители. И не обязательно бандиты - докеры и моряки, грузчики и извозчики. Все ИМХО.

----------


## malyutka_e

Одесса, 1941

----------


## Пушкин

> Я не поддерживаю вашего оптимизма. И почему Одессу и одесский дух связывают только с пьянками-гулянками во дворах на Молдаванке, Привозом и знаменитыми бандитами и аферистами? Ведь НЕ ОНИ создавали этот город. А о тех, кто его сделал таким, каким о стал к началу ХХ века все забыли. Вот этими людьми надо гордиться, а не бандитской Одессой, "Муркой" и т. д.


 Опа! Вот это да! Да в последнее время было сделано столько исследований, выпущено множество книг и монографий о Де-Рибасе, Воронцове, Маразли, Ланжероне и менее известных людях стоявших не только у истоков этого  благословенного города, но и живущих в нем в 19ом веке. И мы гордимся этими людьми, правда порой гордость достигает таких высот, что эти, поистине, великие люди обрастают не только огромным количеством легенд, но псевдопотомками... Нужно гордится и тем и этим, нужно гордиться всем что прославляет (конечно с положительной стороны) наш город. Повторюсь:




> Точно не знаешь... Нет Одесского мифа,ведь миф - это вымысел, есть история и легенды. Весь цимес - в домах, дворах, людях, в южном-просоленном воздухе, в рЭчи,в песнях, в психологии одесситов. Короче харизма одессизма есть точно.
> я люблю этот воздух просоленный,
> гладь морскую,причалы в порту.
> я люблю этот город особенный!
> я горжусь,что в Одессе живу!
> город мой с душой удивительной,
> и сиреневым небом весной,
> и во все времена независимый-
> ты один в целом мире такой!
> ...

----------


## cerubina

> Ликбез для *cerubina*. Слово "Одессан" употреблялось в XIX веке. Вас тогда не было, поэтому вам простительно не знать. И никакой связи с каналом АТВ, который грамотностью и профессионализмом никогда не отличался.


  Не надо так нервничать. Я о том же. (Надеюсь, и "Вас тогда не было") :smileflag: 
Да и канал не АТВ, а СТБ.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Опа! Вот это да! Да в последнее время было сделано столько исследований, выпущено множество книг и монографий о Де-Рибасе, Воронцове, Маразли, Ланжероне и менее известных людях стоявших не только у истоков этого  благословенного города, но и живущих в нем в 19ом веке. И мы гордимся этими людьми, правда порой гордость достигает таких высот, что эти, поистине, великие люди обрастают не только огромным количеством легенд, но псевдопотомками... Нужно гордится и тем и этим, нужно гордиться всем что прославляет (конечно с положительной стороны) наш город. Повторюсь:


 Я завидую вашему оптимизму!

----------


## voocha

фрагмент передачи "Власть факта. Криминал и борьба с ним в истории" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeNFi...deo&playnext=2

[IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Костя Одессит

А я всегда рад когда слышу одесский юмор, даже пусть про бандитов, 
а кто знает в каком штате США находится тоже Одесса?

*МОД - реклама сторонних ресурсов.*

----------


## Sergey_L

Ко мне попали в руки несколько плёнок с видами Одессы предположительно 85г. Всего наберётся около 80 кадров. Выкладываю постепенно у себя в жж. Первая серия - кинотеатры. Вот некоторые их них.

Автор мне неизвестен, но он имеет отношение к ОГАСА, если кто узнает свои работы - буду премного благодарен.

----------


## brassl

Огромное спасибо за такую находку. С Вашего разрешения переношу в Архив  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

У меня одного не загружается аєрофотосьёмка с сайта http://pobeda-vov.ru ? Кажется неделю назад иногда выскакивало сообщение о просроченном сертификате.

----------


## malyutka_e

> У меня одного не загружается аєрофотосьёмка с сайта http://pobeda-vov.ru ? Кажется неделю назад иногда выскакивало сообщение о просроченном сертификате.


 Все работает нормально.

----------


## Antique

> Все работает нормально.


 Точно всё? То есть у Вас загрузились фотографии?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Сайт Победа у меня то же не открывается. Аэрофотосъемки кто то снял? Я только треть одной и все

----------


## SaMoVar

У меня загрузка аэрофотосъёмки доходит до 100%. Потом крутится "Ожидайте" - и всё... Грустно

----------


## Sergey_L

Специально для OMF.
Среди многих кадров нашлось насколько с одесским транспортом.Цветные с позитивной плёнки ориентировочно середины 80-х, ч.б - конец-70,начало 80-х.Старался отсканировать аккуратно, но плёнка старая, качество и резкость такие как были.

Троллейбус 2 маршрута скорей всего №327. 
Трамвай не могу разглядеть, последняя цифра 1. 
Оригиналы тут http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/skli2/album/134250/?p=0

----------


## OMF

Последние два фото зеркальные.

----------


## Sergey_L

Точно, это уже моя ошибка сканирования. Тогда номер начинается на 12.. дальше не пойму. 47?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

первое фото - Французский бульвар ? после ост. Шампанский переулок?

----------


## Lively

> первое фото - Французский бульвар ? после ост. Шампанский переулок?


 Остановка "Киностудия". Следующая "Пироговская"

----------


## Малиновский

Вотъ:Было такое?

http://www.zimdocs.btinternet.co.uk/fh/water1.html

Фото 1901года.

----------


## OMF

> Точно, это уже моя ошибка сканирования. Тогда номер начинается на 12.. дальше не пойму. 47?


 1245 с прицепом 1745. похоже, что было 2 фотографа, снимали примерно в одном месте, но на разные пленки.

----------


## VicTur

> Вотъ:Было такое?
> 
> http://www.zimdocs.btinternet.co.uk/fh/water1.html
> 
> Фото 1901года.


 Фото Пиваровича. Мне точно попадались, а вот где — на форуме или где ещё — не помню.

----------


## brassl

> Фото Пиваровича. Мне точно попадались, а вот где — на форуме или где ещё — не помню.


 Может тут?  :smileflag: 

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Малиновский

Вот такое фото есть.
Описано как 1918 год Одесса.

----------


## Малиновский

А вот еще интересное:
http://www.bitwapodkomarowem.pl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=146&Itemid=143&lang=pl

14полк Одесса 1919год.

----------


## Малиновский

http://www.infocenters.co.il/gfh/notebook_ext.asp?book=124089&lang=eng

Еврейские дети в Одессе в 1919году.

----------


## Малиновский

Еще несколько.

----------


## Son'ka

Есть у меня в семейном альбоме старое фото, даже не знаю кто там изображен, но обратная сторона фотографии очень даже интересна, т.к. у меня комп не хочет видеть сканер, то я просто сфотографировала, надеюсь в скором времени сканернуть. На фото написано, пишу дословно( сначала название на украинском, затем адрес на русском): Фотографія Горельникова Одесса, уг.Успенской и Александровского проспекта, собственный д. №81, а ниже адрес на французском языке. Фото где то 1900 годов может -/+ 2-3 года.

----------


## brassl

Я извиняюсь, не такая оборотка ?
С июля 2010 года лежит в Архиве форума  :smileflag: 
А для самой фотографии есть папка Люди Одессы. Если пришлете фото -выложу со ссылкой на Вас  :smileflag:

----------


## Son'ka

> Я извиняюсь, не такая оборотка ?
> С июля 2010 года лежит в Архиве форума 
> А для самой фотографии есть папка Люди Одессы. Если пришлете фото -выложу со ссылкой на Вас


  Да, действительно, оборотка такая, я сканерну и вам кину, не хочется кидать сфотографированное , качество теряется. Спасибо.

----------


## malyutka_e

Как все запущено ...

----------


## brassl

:smileflag: 
Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Киров

Помогите и мне пожалуйста,давно хотел узнать,где прадед фотографировался с семьей?Спасибо.Да,они колонисты с.Кубанка, километров 12 от пос.Котовского.Это примерно 1916 г.

----------


## Antique

> На фото написано, пишу дословно( сначала название на украинском, затем адрес на русском): Фотографія Горельникова Одесса, уг.Успенской и Александровского проспекта, собственный д. №8


 Это дореформенный русский язык, тогда было больше букв в алфавите.

----------


## Screech

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Odessa-Ukrai...#ht_1641wt_698

Пишут 1931 год,но тогда какого врага имеют в виду?

----------


## Screech

1923г.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1923-Print-S...#ht_3435wt_973

----------


## Screech

1941г баррикада на Одесской улице при обороне города.

----------


## Screech

1944г Одесские партизаны

----------


## Киров

Может фото №2 не1923 год...конка,а город с 10 года бороздят трамваи.На фуражках кокарды,явно не звезды,у одного солдата видно погон.

----------


## mlch

> Может фото №2 не1923 год...конка,а город с 10 года бороздят трамваи.На фуражках кокарды,явно не звезды,у одного солдата видно погон.


 Да и вывеска "Парикмахеръ" написана орфографией до 1918 года.

----------


## brassl

Фото с баррикадами из поста  #12764 в нашем Архиве хуже качеством и уже по кадру. Заменил.
Остальные есть.
А все повторы потому что нет рекламы Архива, даже внутри форума  :smileflag: 

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Screech

> Да и вывеска "Парикмахеръ" написана орфографией до 1918 года.


 Наверно,но обладатель оригинала считает иначе.Знай он,что фото старше,наверно не за 38 долл продавал бы  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Качество найденной вами фото по Московской, лучше того что было в Архиве. Заменил.
Еще раз спасибо!  :smileflag:

----------


## Screech

> Качество найденной вами фото по Московской, лучше того что было в Архиве. Заменил.
> Еще раз спасибо!


 Вас благодарю за архив! Я нашёл около 5 фото лучше,чем у Вас в архиве и выложил на фейсбуке,но там кто-то решил,что я много слишком запостил и почти всё удалили.В частности вид на городской театр с узорами из цветов есть в цвете и городской сад цветной.Теперь думаю куда лучше постить сюда или на фейсбук.

----------


## Скрытик

Конечно сюда, а на фейсбук ссылки отсюда или с Одессастори  :smileflag: 
Тут точно никто ничего потереть не посмеет )))

----------


## brassl

Хоть что то хорошее прочитал (и еще). А то все про снос да про снос.

----------


## Trs

> Может фото №2 не1923 год...конка,а город с 10 года бороздят трамваи.На фуражках кокарды,явно не звезды,у одного солдата видно погон.


 Не совсем так. Московская была электрифицирована лишь в 1915 году, а в начале 1920-х в городе из-за остановки электростанции снова вышли на маршруты коночные вагоны и паровой трамвай (см. «Время больших ожиданий»). Но это не отменяет того, что на фото явно не 1923 год.

----------


## Киров

Я не спец,но кажется еще нет проводов для трамвая.

----------


## Малиновский

> Я не спец,но кажется еще нет проводов для трамвая.


 Это известная фотка 1919года.В Википедии когдато о ней писали так:Снимал американец.В аннотации к фото он комментирует Одессу как очень отсталый город.Как он пишет:"В то время как в Нью Йорке во всю уже ходят электро трамваи,в Одессе до сих пор существуют конки".

----------


## Киров

По какому делу могут ехать в сторону Ярморочной эти безоружные кажется белогвардейцы и кажется с ними воин Антанты.А две бабы в черном...может это сестры милосердия?

----------


## Screech

Вот и буду сюда постить. 
 «Экспорт пшеницы из Одессы на берегу Черного моря." Приблизительно 1930г  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Keystone-Ste...#ht_1612wt_902

----------


## Малиновский

> Вот и буду сюда постить.


 Но ведь это всё было и помногу раз.Но Одессастори это уже тоже давно лежит
*ЗЫ:*И это не 1930е так как вдали виднеется мост жд,который разобрали на дрова в гражданскую войну.

----------


## Screech

> Но ведь это всё было и помногу раз.Но Одессастори это уже тоже давно лежит
> *ЗЫ:*И это не 1930е так как вдали виднеется мост жд,который разобрали на дрова в гражданскую войну.


  Ну теперь я понял.Просто не нашёл.Тут я ввёл в поиск по теме "стерео" и нет этой картинки.На Одессастори не знаю в какой категории такое.
Ребята,кому в личное отправлять ссылку перед постом,чтобы повторов не было? Самый знаток brassl?

----------


## Малиновский

> Ну теперь я понял.Просто не нашёл.Тут я ввёл в поиск по теме "стерео" и нет этой картинки.На Одессастори не знаю в какой категории такое.
> Ребята,кому в личное отправлять ссылку перед постом,чтобы повторов не было? Самый знаток brassl?


 Вотъ

http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=149

----------


## Screech

Встреча. к/ф "Слава" 1955г Где фильм такой есть?

----------


## Скрытик

я думаю что к/ф не кинофильм, а китобойная флотилия  :smileflag: 
Выкладывайте все, там разберемся.

----------


## Sergey_L

Когда-то давно нашел в сети альтернативный "победе" сайт с аэрофото люфтваффе, причём с теми же самыми фото. Сейчас обнаружил его повторно. Правда, он лишь частично заменяет полноценные фото. В общем, смотрите, может кому пригодится. http://wwii.sasgis.ru/?lat=46.487520&lon=30.730476&z=12

----------


## Antique

> Когда-то давно нашел в сети альтернативный "победе" сайт с аэрофото люфтваффе, причём с теми же самыми фото. Сейчас обнаружил его повторно. Правда, он лишь частично заменяет полноценные фото. В общем, смотрите, может кому пригодится. http://wwii.sasgis.ru/?lat=46.487520&lon=30.730476&z=12


 Там нет самого интересного снимка снятого с меньшим увеличением. А так это совмещённые  фото скопированные с Победы.

----------


## Screech

> я думаю что к/ф не кинофильм, а китобойная флотилия 
> Выкладывайте все, там разберемся.


  :smileflag: ))) точно

----------


## Семирек

> По какому делу могут ехать в сторону Ярморочной эти безоружные кажется белогвардейцы и кажется с ними воин Антанты.А две бабы в черном...может это сестры милосердия?


 Это не воин Антанты. Летом 1919 в Одессе уже не было воинов Антанты - они ушли еще в начале апреля, а белым десантом город был отбит у красных в августе месяце. Бабы на сестер милосердия тоже не похожи - те наоборот, обычно в белом ходили.
Так что фото можно примерно идентифицировать, как конец лета - начало осени 1919 года (на март - апрель вроде не похоже).

----------


## Киров

Один пацан босиком,но на заднем плане мужик в пальто(на рельсах),другой в плаще...У всех на фуражках кокарды РИА...Возможно еще не кончилась ПМВ.Странная компания-все с пустыми руками...

----------


## Семирек

> Один пацан босиком,но на заднем плане мужик в пальто(на рельсах),другой в плаще...У всех на фуражках кокарды РИА...Возможно еще не кончилась ПМВ.Странная компания-все с пустыми руками...


 Да, на первый взгляд я бы тоже сказал, что фото сделано еще до революции... Но здесь прозвучала дата - 1919 год, исходя из нее я и стал домысливать. Кстати, кепи одного из прицепившихся к трамваю мужиков напоминает австрийскую. Может быть военнопленный?

----------


## Киров

Зацепило...Тетки в черном явно имеют отношение к воинству-стоят в ихнем окружении,у одной в руках стопка дел,типа сопровождающие команды выздоравливающих из инфекционки.

----------


## Семирек

> Зацепило...Тетки в черном явно имеют отношение к воинству-стоят в ихнем окружении,у одной в руках стопка дел,типа сопровождающие команды выздоравливающих из инфекционки.


 Вполне возможно что и так.

----------


## Малиновский

От вы люди любите фантазировать))))В темных одеждах и платках,половина нищей Одессы ходила(даже летом).Ворованные у французов фуражки хорошо носились еще очень долгое время после ухода Антанты.А вообще,большинство рабочего класса и солдат жили на Пересыпи,поэтому так много челов в военной форме-чай не буржуи какие))

----------


## Киров

Да,любим...На них форменные фуражки Русской Императорской Армии,и вообще они одеты по форме,а на гражданке,если носят военную форму,то знаки отличия снимают...Но у" нищенки" в руках явно папки с документами.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Jina

> Встреча. к/ф "Слава" 1955г Где фильм такой есть?


 
Может быть немного пафосно. Но дух захватывает от таких фоток!

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Малиновский

Маразлиевская/Нахимова(Дом П.Толстого)?



И что за форма на господах?

----------


## Семирек

> Маразлиевская/Нахимова(Дом П.Толстого)?
> 
> 
> 
> И что за форма на господах?


 Слишком плохое качество фото и далеко. А то бы можно было определить. А год фотки какой, хоть приблизительно?

----------


## Малиновский

> Слишком плохое качество фото и далеко. А то бы можно было определить. А год фотки какой, хоть приблизительно?


 Скорее всего гражданская война.Дом П.Толстого отличный штаб.Из него видно все побережье.

----------


## Семирек

> Скорее всего гражданская война.Дом П.Толстого отличный штаб.Из него видно все побережье.


 На господах не различаются погоны. А вот петлицы у человека размахивающего левой рукой видны. Перед ним человек в кубанке, а на крыльце один вроде бы в белой папахе? Это могут быть, как белые, так и красные. При этом качестве ничего не понять...

----------


## brassl

Если судить по подписи, то это поляки, а за кого они в тот момент были, за белых или красных не знаю. Год если правильно помню 1919, но могу ошибиться.

----------


## Семирек

> Если судить по подписи, то это поляки, а за кого они в тот момент были, за белых или красных не знаю. Год если правильно помню 1919, но могу ошибиться.


 Поляки (Польская дивизия Люциана Желиговского, сформированная ген. Деникиным на Кубани) были в Одессе до весны 1919 года. Формально они были за белых, а фактически только пребывали в Одессе, ожидая отправки на родину. При эвакуации Одессы союзники не взяли их на корабли и они своим ходом двинулись в Польшу через Бессарабию. Можно предположить по фото, что на части этих людей конфедератки. Хотя носить они могли тогда что угодно - и кубанки и русские фуражки. Ну вроде и на весну похоже фото...

----------


## Good++++

> Если судить по подписи, то это поляки, а за кого они в тот момент были, за белых или красных не знаю. Год если правильно помню 1919, но могу ошибиться.


  Opis obrazu: 14 pułk ułanow majora Konstantego Plisowskiego (drugi z lewej) w Odessie.
Data wydarzenia: 1919-02
Miejsce: Odessa
Osoby widoczne: Konstanty Plisowski,
Osoby niewidoczne:
Hasła przedmiotowe: wojsko,
Inne nazwy własne: 14 Pułk Ułanow Jazłowieckich,

----------


## Antique

> Маразлиевская/Нахимова(Дом П.Толстого)?


 Почему вы так подумали?

----------


## brassl

А не тот ли это Плисовский который командовал обороной Бресткой крепости?

----------


## Малиновский

> Почему вы так подумали?


 На заднем плане похоже на обрыв,да и сам вход в это здание  похож(Балкон над дверью).

----------


## Good++++

> А не тот ли это Плисовский который командовал обороной Бресткой крепости?


 он самый

----------


## Antique

> На заднем плане похоже на обрыв,да и сам вход в это здание  похож(Балкон над дверью).


 Я с обратной стороны не был, а с главного фасада нет балконов.

----------


## brassl

В Архиве 6 700 файлов. Заходите.
Ну что, в новом году доведем совместными усилиями до 10 000  :smileflag: ? 
Или тихонько остановимся на 7 000 и хватит? 
Цифра для Архива не маленькая, два года тому назад начинался с 10 фотографий  :smileflag:

----------


## Малиновский

> Я с обратной стороны не был, а с главного фасада нет балконов.


 Но он был!

----------


## Antique

> Но он был!


 Присмотрелся - таки балкон (я думал что это декоративная балюстрада, но с бокового ракурса увидел иное)  однако всё равно это слишком разные балконы.

----------


## Малиновский

Вот,пару фоток выложили в другой теме.Было такое?

----------


## netslov

Краеведы подскажите что изначально было по адресу Запорожская 4\8 8а...до войны была какая то фабрика из кости делали пуговицы..напротив хлебзавод,так и был..в 9 номере вроде как родился Мишка Япончик(туда экскурсии водят)..а вот по искомым адресам есть только информация-на их месте был двор отца Мишки,кузня конюшня и прочее..Подскажите если есть фотки-покажите буду благодарен..

----------


## malyutka_e

> Присмотрелся - таки балкон (я думал что это декоративная балюстрада, но с бокового ракурса увидел иное)  однако всё равно это слишком разные балконы.


 Под балконом совсем другая дверь, это главное. Дом не тот.

----------


## Малиновский

Софиевская/Торговая?

----------


## Малиновский

Мишка Японец и его Мама!
http://www.pseudology.org/babel/BenyaKrik.htm

----------


## Screech

А у меня работает человек,который знает его брата.Он вроде торговал на базаре.

----------


## Скрытик

> Мишка Японец и его Мама!
> http://www.pseudology.org/babel/BenyaKrik.htm


  Значит таки артиста в сериал классно подобрали!

----------


## Малиновский

> Значит таки артиста в сериал классно подобрали!


 Шо да-то да!Очень похожи!

----------


## Antique

> Краеведы подскажите что изначально было по адресу Запорожская 4\8 8а...до войны была какая то фабрика из кости делали пуговицы..напротив хлебзавод,так и был..в 9 номере вроде как родился Мишка Япончик(туда экскурсии водят)..а вот по искомым адресам есть только информация-на их месте был двор отца Мишки,кузня конюшня и прочее..Подскажите если есть фотки-покажите буду благодарен..


 В.П. Нетребский и В.В. Шерстобитов пишут, что Винницкий родился в 11-м номере.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## malyutka_e

Поздравляю всех с последним наступающим Новым годом !

----------


## Малиновский

> Поздравляю всех с последним наступающим Новым годом !


 
А чего с последним?Шо-то будет нервное?

----------


## netslov

> В.П. Нетребский и В.В. Шерстобитов пишут, что Винницкий родился в 11-м номере.


 В том то и дело-нет такого номера на Запорожской есть 8,9,12,7,15...а 11 нет и не было..

----------


## brassl

Сейчас вечером шел по Довженко, в районе номера 9 перед домом сложена клумба, очень похоже что из голов львов сбитых с забора на Французском. Даже не знаю что сказать, хорошо если я ошибся.

----------


## netslov

по войне нашлось

----------


## netslov

и еще одно

----------


## Малиновский

Четвертое фото это гражданская война.Французские солдаты идут по Княжеской.

----------


## malyutka_e

Просьба к Brassl заменить "рыжий" привоз на этот. Кстати, на заднем плане видна "глушилка", которая стояла на Комитетской. Она глушила разные западные "голоса", типа "Свобода", "Свободная Европа", "Голос Америки". В 90-е годы её снесли.

----------


## malyutka_e

А лучше, на этот.Здесь резкость выше.

----------


## netslov

> Четвертое фото это гражданская война.Французские солдаты идут по Княжеской.


 Румыны в касках адриана..41-й год..

----------


## polvnic

Одесский Кафедральный Спасо-Преображенский собор



Оригинал 2600х2400 1,8 Мб сделан со стеклянной фотопластинки.

----------


## brassl

А еще есть что-то с фотопластинок? :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> В том то и дело-нет такого номера на Запорожской есть 8,9,12,7,15...а 11 нет и не было..


 №11 был - это Богдана Хмельницкого, 58. Дело в том, что до революции угловые здания имели двойные номера. Сейчас же здания обычно имеют единственный номер по той улице, на которую выходит дворовой проезд.

В Русскоязычной Википедии указан адрес: Богдана Хмельницкого, 23. Но судя по дореволюционному названию улицы указанному на сайте, это разрушенное здание на месте нового здания под №40.

----------


## Киров

> Румыны в касках адриана..41-й год..


 А шо на них надеты за скатки,вроде они и так в шинелях?Фото №4.

----------


## Киров

Похоже на них винтовки zb-24.

----------


## brassl

Поздравляю всех форумчан с наступающим Новым Годом! 
Подарки в обновлении Архива (сейчас выложу)  :smileflag:

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

С наступающим Новым Годом !!! Пусть он принесет новые открытия - большие и маленькие !!!

----------


## Trs

Фото с Французского бульвара — дом № 12. Пишу сюда, т. к. восемь раз подряд не могу пройти капчу на комментарии на Одессастори (при этом не понимаю зачем она нужна, если всех и так регистрируют вручную)

----------


## Скрытик

> (при этом не понимаю зачем она нужна, если всех и так регистрируют вручную)


  Стоял режим капчи для всех пользователей. Переключил "только для гостей".

----------


## Пушкин

…Борис, а ну-ка лезь на антресоли!
Пора, ленивец, ёлку наряжать! 
Ай, хватит кушать супчик из фасоли,
Потом опять устроишь си бемоли…
Ну, кто же ложит ёлку на кровать?!

Вот, в уголок поставь её, красотку,
Сейчас украсим ветки мишурой…
Борис, ты для чего полез в селёдку?!
Нет, всё же лучше ёлочку в серёдку…
Какой ты неуклюжий, Боже ж мой!

Борис, держи!!! Ну вот, опять упала…
Да привяжи ты к стулу, идиёт!..
Ой, шо это шаров у нас так мало?
Я ж целых два недавно покупала…
Ах, ты разбил на прошлый Новый год…

Ну шо за покемон, один убыток!
Вот, ложь под низ с подарками мешок:
Аркаше – новый шарф из чешских ниток,
Тебе, шлемазл, смотри – набор открыток
И мыла земляничного кусок.

Так, шо такое? Где «Спасибо, Роза»?!
Хотел «Плейбой» и марочный коньяк?
Ну, попросил бы дедушку Мороза…
Ой, только вот не надо делать позу -
Обжора, алкоголик и маньяк!..

Ну, вроде всё… Пойду, схожу до Риты,
Ей мандарин в подарок отнесу…
Шоб к моему приходу был побритый
И новым мылом тщательно помытый…
И шоб не вздумал трогать колбасу!

…Проходит час. - Борис, я снова дома!
Тебе от Риты греческий орех,
Приветы передали Миша с Сёмой,
Ой, я у них попробовала рома…
Не поняла, а шо это за смех?

А это кто?.. Снегурочка?! Откуда?!
Ах, адресом ошиблась в темноте…
Ой, шо-то нос знакомый… Здравствуй, Люда…
К Борюне прискакала, барракуда?!
Ща я тебе попорчу декольте! 

А ты молчи, плешивый обольститель!
Ишь, Дон Жуан в заштопанных трусах…
Устроил тут развратную обитель,
Молчи, сказала, гнусный искуситель!
Эротоман с капустою в усах!

А ну-ка, взад верни открытки с мылом!
Я б лучше Мише с Сёмой отдала…
А шо за стук?.. Ай, мама, я ж забыла!!!
Иду-иду, сейчас открою, милый!
Илья Абрамыч, как же я могла!!!

Ой, весь в сосульках… Шо же вы молчали?!
Борис, ты хоть бы чаю нам принёс…
Шо? Вы с балкона два часа стучали?
Илья Абрамыч… Боже, я в печали…
Знакомься, Боря – это дед Мороз!

Ты ж нынче утром ездил на работу,
А дедушка к соседям заходил…
Но перепутал с пятницей субботу
И не застал соседей отчего-то…
Ну, к нам зашёл, водички попросил…

Шо делал на балконе?.. Боря, шо ты?!
Пойди и съешь от ревности лимон!
Не дуйся, можешь взять рукою шпроты…
Ай, Люда, не сымайте ваши боты…
Борис, включи гостям магнитофон!

… Илья Абрамыч, Людочка, Борюся,
Ну шо ж, как неродные, мы стоим?
Сейчас в духовку затолкаем гуся…
Ой, я сегодня, кажется, напьюся… 
Борис, не чавкай! Ты неисправим…

…Ой, скоро должен подойти сынулька…
Борис, скажи похабный анекдот…
Илья, у вас на лысине… с..сосулька…
Ой, Л-люся, ты т-такая… с…симпампулька…
Ну шо, нальём ещё? За Н-н-новый год!!!
(НЕ МОЁ, ПРОСТО НОВОГОДНЕЕ)  
 ВСЕХ С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!

----------


## Малиновский

> …Борис, а ну-ка лезь на антресоли!


 Супер,а кто автор?

----------


## Kamin

С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ДРУЗЬЯ! Пусть порадует он новыми находками и добрыми событиями!

----------


## Семирек

> Мишка Японец и его Мама!
> http://www.pseudology.org/babel/BenyaKrik.htm


 Отличное фото! Надо полагать, что его прислала семья брата Япончика, Исаака Винницкого?

----------


## VicTur

С праздником всех! С наступившим Новым годом! Счастья всем вам, друзья!

----------


## SaMoVar

Присоединяюсь. Всех с наступившим!!!!!! Удачных находок и открытий в нынешнем году!

----------


## Sergey_L

Друзья и единомышленники! Поздравляю всех вас с Новым Годом!! Кстати, ведь это ж Греческая площадь, да?

----------


## brassl

Сайт идет седьмым номером. Приятно  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Сайт идет седьмым номером. Приятно


  Вообще то на 2м  :smileflag:  Там статистика по сегодняшнему дню, а она почему то у них не обновиась. По результатам месяца на 2м, смотри последние колонки.

Еще раз всех с Новым годом!!!

----------


## brassl

Еще лучше! первое будем брать?  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Запросто  :smileflag:

----------


## арнольдт

> Мы пытаемся организовать общественную организацию - "Спасём Одессу сами". Пока придираются к запятым в облюсте и затягивают оформление всячески. На нашем счету пока не так много, но победы уже есть. Оформимся - можно будет и более продуктивно бумаги писать и митинговать. Бумажка придаёт вес.


  Просто потрясён, насколько люди в (хотел написать в отчаянии), но не хочу. "Выходить на улицу"- не умно, мне кажется. Это, результат нашей безответственности, каждый на своём месте должен (был) делать то, что мог...
 Для этого, должна быть, или должно быть Государство в нормальном смысле этого слова.А сейчас нами кто-то правит, но не мы... А Одессу конечно хотят  нейтрализовать, как свободолюбивый город. Диктатору, никакой сободолюбивый город не нужен!

----------


## SaMoVar

Люди потихоньку читают ветку. У меня около недели ушло на ознакомление с первого поста. Оно того стоит.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Господа!
Давайте поддержим Brassl  в опросе (голосовании), в номинации - кто Самый полезный Форумчанин на Одесском форуме.
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1192389

----------


## malyutka_e

А кто составлял этот список? Многих я вижу первый раз, многих знакомых ников почти нет. Brassl есть, я за него проголосовал, но себя, например, не нашел. О-о-о-чень  странный список. Это какой-то глобальный ?

----------


## voocha

Не найдется ли у кого-нибудь этого изображения покрупней?

----------


## Sergey_L

[QUOTE=voocha;25484795]Не найдется ли у кого-нибудь этого изображения покрупней?

Вот, держите. 
Кстати, вчера на торренте нашел два кинодокумента по Одессе.
Первый - эпизод из киножурнал "Советский спорт" 1955 года о Всесоюзной спартакиаде сельской молодёжи в Одессе, вот кадр оттуда 
И второй - из цикла "Школфильм" 1985 года - учебный.
Оба выложил у себя на ю-тубе, кому интересно - лежат тут
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGdMg7FMyM0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFboL5seqDU

----------


## brassl

> Не найдется ли у кого-нибудь этого изображения покрупней?


 А этот  подойдет?

----------


## mlch

> А кто составлял этот список? Многих я вижу первый раз, многих знакомых ников почти нет. Brassl есть, я за него проголосовал, но себя, например, не нашел. О-о-о-чень  странный список. Это какой-то глобальный ?


 Перед Новым годом было выдвижение кандидатур. Это традиционный форумный новогодний опрос. Вот сюда загляните.

----------


## brassl

А где это? Может у кого есть в лучшем качестве?

----------


## TrinCh

чем-то напоминает правую пристройку главного корпуса строительной академии...

----------


## Antique

Если бы было у кого-то современное фото, для сравнения. Некоторые здания в стиле конструктивизма были позднее реконструированы и теоретически это оно может и быть.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Факультет Электрического транспорта
> Истоки факультета «Электрического транспорта» начинаются в 1934 г., когда Харьковский институт коммунального хозяйства был преобразован в Харьковский институт коммунального строительства и к перечню дисциплин, которые изучались на факультете коммунальных предприятий, были введены энергетика и городской транспорт, а также начали действовать соответствующие кафедры и лаборатории.  В январе в 1942 г. во время эвакуации института в г. Фрунзе (теперь Бишкек, Киргизстан), к ХИКС был присоединен Одесский институт коммунального хозяйства и образован факультет городских путей сообщения.
> 
> В 1944 г., этот факультет был переименован на Энергетический факультет, где проводилось обучение по специальности «Городские электрические станции» и «Городской електротранспорт». Энергетическим факультет назывался недолго, в 1949 г. он получил название Электротранспортного факультета, а в период с 1949 до 1991 гг. -  «Городского электрического транспорта». А в 1991 году - факультет «Электрического транспорта».
> 
> Факультет проводит ступенчатую подготовку специалистов электрического транспорта по квалификационным уровням: бакалавр электромеханики со сроком учебы 4 года, специалист (квалификация инженер - электромеханик), со сроком учебы 4 года 10 мес., магистр электромеханики, электрического транспорта, по специальности:
> 7.092202 - «Электрический транспорт».


 http://www.ksame.kharkov.ua/abit/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=85&It  emid=111&lang=en

Что было после войны - вопрос.

----------


## chestnaya

> чем-то напоминает правую пристройку главного корпуса строительной академии...


 Очень даже напоминает. А 48 - это год?

----------


## brassl

Не, 48 это номер фотографии.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Кадр из фильма "Одесские каникулы". Сижу, ломаю голову - что это за спуск?

----------


## Киров

Это Пишоновский спуск.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Это Пишоновский спуск.


 Да! Точно! Спасибо))

----------


## OMF

А мне кажется, что это Ольгиевский. Справа частный дом (по Маланова), где я в свое время держал свою машину. С Пишоновского так ТЭЦ не увидеть...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А мне кажется, что это Ольгиевский. Справа частный дом (по Маланова), где я в свое время держал свою машину. С Пишоновского так ТЭЦ не увидеть...


 Я тоже сперва так подумал, тем более на Ольгиевском спуске стоит похожий дом. Но это действительно Пишоновский. Даже сейчас, несмотря на многоэтажную застройку, трубы ТЭЦ видны. Это можно на яндекс-панорамах проверить. Кстати, в фильме Одесские каникулы есть пара сцен с трамваем.

----------


## Киров

> А мне кажется, что это Ольгиевский. Справа частный дом (по Маланова), где я в свое время держал свою машину. С Пишоновского так ТЭЦ не увидеть...


  Не Маланова,Митракова...я сейчас там держу свою машину.

----------


## Sergey_L

Продолжаю выкладывать в жж кадры из спасённых фотоплёнок.

Плюс много других кадров тут
http://yangur.livejournal.com/114933.html

----------


## SaMoVar

Лидерсовский?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Продолжаю выкладывать в жж кадры из спасённых фотоплёнок.


 бар "Трюм"

----------


## OMF

> Я тоже сперва так подумал, тем более на Ольгиевском спуске стоит похожий дом. Но это действительно Пишоновский. Даже сейчас, несмотря на многоэтажную застройку, трубы ТЭЦ видны. Это можно на яндекс-панорамах проверить. Кстати, в фильме Одесские каникулы есть пара сцен с трамваем.


 Ссылочку на скачать не подскажешь, а то на рутрекере его нет...

----------


## brassl

> Ссылочку на скачать не подскажешь, а то на рутрекере его нет...


 http://megogo.net/view/975  (хотя там вроде только просмотр, скачать нельзя)

----------


## Good++++

> Ссылочку на скачать не подскажешь, а то на рутрекере его нет...


 Там один трамвай типа «Nivelles» или Х/М мелькает в двух кадрах, но бортовой номер заклеен красным крестом. В другом кадре мелькает еще один трамвай, но без скриншота сложно определить его номер...

----------


## Antique

> Там один трамвай nbgf «Nivelles» мелькает в двух кадрах, но бортовой номер заклеен красным крестом. В другом кадре мелькает еще один трамвай, но без скриншота сложно определить его номер...


 А каков смысл в определении номера?

----------


## Good++++

> А каков смысл в определении номера?


 Для сайта OMF, для истории транспорта Одессы...

----------


## TrinCh

> Если бы было у кого-то современное фото, для сравнения. Некоторые здания в стиле конструктивизма были позднее реконструированы и теоретически это оно может и быть.


 пробегал мимо сегодня, зафотофиксировал. точно строительная академия.

----------


## brassl

Cпасибо! А я родный институт не признал 

попалась вот такая рекламка.
Надо мнение клуба.
Здание на рекламе - это Дерибасовская или Александровский ?

----------


## Trs

> Там один трамвай типа «Nivelles» или Х/М мелькает в двух кадрах, но бортовой номер заклеен красным крестом. В другом кадре мелькает еще один трамвай, но без скриншота сложно определить его номер...


 На 319 похож. И он как раз был в ц/м кузове.

----------


## malyutka_e

> http://megogo.net/view/975  (хотя там вроде только просмотр, скачать нельзя)


 Скачать можно. У каждого браузера есть дополнительные бесплатные программки, в том числе и качалки видео.

----------


## OMF

> Там один трамвай типа «Nivelles» или Х/М мелькает в двух кадрах, но бортовой номер заклеен красным крестом. В другом кадре мелькает еще один трамвай, но без скриншота сложно определить его номер...


 Спасибо. 

Это вагон Х №312 29-го маршрута, на котором замазали конечные. Очень странно, конечно, видеть послевоенную модернизацию в 1941 г., но других старых вагонов на широкой колее к моменту съемки уже не было. В 1941 г. этот вагон был, но выглядел по-другому.

----------


## OMF

> Скачать можно. У каждого браузера есть дополнительные бесплатные программки, в том числе и качалки видео.


 Мегого на США не работает

----------


## Скрытик

> Мегого на США не работает


  Ищем СНГшный прокси сервер и прописываем его в браузере.

----------


## malyutka_e

За разрушение старого Киева - в тюрьму - Уголовный кодекс. Статья актуальна и для Одессы.
http://www.radiosvoboda.org/content/article/24443165.html

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

План Одессы 1854 года. Бета-версия. Дополнения, пожелания и конструктивная критика приветствуется.

----------


## Abag

> План Одессы 1854 года. Бета-версия. Дополнения, пожелания и конструктивная критика приветствуется.


 Похоже что ссылка не на 1854 год, а на карту второй половины 20-х годов 20-го века. Много трамваев и ул. Преображенская - ул. Троцкого.

----------


## polvnic

> План Одессы 1854 года. Бета-версия. Дополнения, пожелания и конструктивная критика приветствуется.


  Казарменный пер. обозначен вместо Малого.  Казарменный - ближе к морю - нынешний пер. Некрасова (между Гоголя и Преображенской).

----------


## polvnic

*110 лет плюшевуму Мишке.*

Родился в Германии, но вскоре добрался и в Одессу.



(В руках у девочки в центре первого ряда).
Первая четверть ХХ в.

Оригинал 2500х3300 2,8 Мб сделан со стеклянной фотопластинки.

----------


## malyutka_e

Смешной сайт:http://avtoprokat-odessa.com.ua/post25.html. Посмотрите, посмейтесь.

----------


## mlch

> Смешной сайт:http://avtoprokat-odessa.com.ua/post25.html. Посмотрите, посмейтесь.


 Ну что сказать. Люди, как могут, стараются популяризировать свою фирму и город, в котором работают. Видал я попытки и гораздо хуже.
Как говорится: "Убедительная просьба в музыкантов не стрелять. Играют, как умеют"

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Похоже что ссылка не на 1854 год, а на карту второй половины 20-х годов 20-го века. Много трамваев и ул. Преображенская - ул. Троцкого.


 Да, похоже у вас открылась карта 1927 года. Попробуйте в строке ссылки вместо 1927 ввести 1854.




> Казарменный пер. обозначен вместо Малого.  Казарменный - ближе к морю - нынешний пер. Некрасова (между Гоголя и Преображенской).


 А тут любопытный момент. Если взглянуть на карту 1864 года, то видно, что названия переулков поменяны местами. Вот что пишет Яков Майстровой: _Казарменный пер. -_ _от Гаванной до Преображенской - 1840; 1841; 1843; 1849; 1864; Римский пер. - 1847(ГАОО); 14.1.1865; 11.2.1865; 8.8.1867; Малый пер. - 1875; Новый пер. - 2.2.1883; 24.12.1883, одновременно Малый пер.; пер.Маяковского - 19.4.1940; Малый пер. - 19.11.1941; пер.Маяковского - 14.4.1944. Следует особо обратить внимание, что по первым спискам улиц, объявлениям в ист. 23, переулок на этом месте назывался Казарменным. Однако, на карте не ранее 1875 г. в списке улиц: Казарменный переулок (по конфирмованному плану Малый). Это означает, что в списке у лиц, поданных на утверждение царю, ошибочно назвали переулок на этом месте Малым, в силу чего произошло невольное переименование. 
_
В общем, очередное темное пятно одесской топонимики. Нынешний переулок Некрасова меньше Малого, и логичнее было именно его так назвать.

----------


## briz

> Казарменный пер. обозначен вместо Малого.  Казарменный - ближе к морю - нынешний пер. Некрасова (между Гоголя и Преображенской).


  А что это за железнодорожная веька в Аркадию????

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А что это за железнодорожная веька в Аркадию????


 В районе Аркадии находилась береговая батарея, по этой ветке она снабжалась боеприпасами.
У вас тоже открылась карта 1927-года? Похоже действительно был глюк, я все исправил. попробуйте загрузить еще раз.

----------


## mlch

Гляньте, что в Политических кулуарах выложили. http://humus.livejournal.com/2347029.html#cutid1

----------


## Moon Cat

> План Одессы 1854 года. Бета-версия. Дополнения, пожелания и конструктивная критика приветствуется.


 а я вот еще что заметила: две Кривые улицы одновременно
одна переходящая в Ямскую
другая - вдоль Дегтярной
или они когда-то соединялись? :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Гляньте, что в Политических кулуарах выложили. http://humus.livejournal.com/2347029.html#cutid1


 Сплошной Вилли Праер. Мы это давно прошли  :smileflag:

----------


## briz

> В районе Аркадии находилась береговая батарея, по этой ветке она снабжалась боеприпасами.
> У вас тоже открылась карта 1927-года? Похоже действительно был глюк, я все исправил. попробуйте загрузить еще раз.


  Спасибо за информацию. Не знал.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> а я вот еще что заметила: две Кривые улицы одновременно
> одна переходящая в Ямскую
> другая - вдоль Дегтярной
> или они когда-то соединялись?


 Да, когда-то это была одна улица - собственно граница города.

----------


## Antique

> Ну что сказать. Люди, как могут, стараются популяризировать свою фирму и город, в котором работают. Видал я попытки и гораздо хуже.
> Как говорится: "Убедительная просьба в музыкантов не стрелять. Играют, как умеют"


 Ну на фото Картинная галерея Толстого спроектированная фирмой Фельнера и Гельмера, а рассказывают о дворце Толстых, он то виден на заднем плане, но никто же про него даже не подумает.

А вместо гостиницы Красной вообще дом Гагарина.

Про трапециевидное здание вообще домыслы написали...

----------


## brassl

А как Вам такое фото  :smileflag: 
Музей китобойного флота. 
Может у кого есть еще фото музея?

----------


## SaMoVar

Это павильон из Дюковского парка?

----------


## SaMoVar

> В районе Аркадии находилась береговая батарея, по этой ветке она снабжалась боеприпасами.
> У вас тоже открылась карта 1927-года? Похоже действительно был глюк, я все исправил. попробуйте загрузить еще раз.


  Ещё была ветка на мыс Е, и в Черноморку. Там тоже стояли батареи.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ещё была ветка на мыс Е, и в Черноморку. Там тоже стояли батареи.


  А где находится мыс Е?

----------


## mlch

> А где находится мыс Е?


  Мыс замыкающий с севера Одесский залив. Между Крыжановкой и Фонтанкой.

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще из Вилли Праера. Подписано, как хлеб-соль для короля Михая. И Пынтя виден. Значит Одесса? Тогда где?

----------


## glbs

Подсажите где это-

----------


## SaMoVar

Скорее всего Пересыпь. Последствия взрыва дамбы 1941 года.

----------


## brassl

Это фото лежит в Архиве с августа 2010 года, никто не подписал, выложил вместе с другими затоплениями

----------


## glbs

А что за высокое здание на втором плане?

----------


## polvnic

А что можно сказать об этом наводнении?



Фото из  копилки старых фотопластинок.

----------


## Trs

Не похоже на пригороды Одессы. Нет домов с характерной высокой фасадной стеной.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за фото!!! Жаль плюсики кончились 
Ребята, поставьте кто то за меня плюсик пожалуйста!

----------


## TrinCh

> Еще из Вилли Праера. Подписано, как хлеб-соль для короля Михая. И Пынтя виден. Значит Одесса? Тогда где?


 находил в сети такое фото за подписью "_Король Михай в Тирасполе, мэр Петр Torpan_"...

----------


## briz

> Есть мнения ?


   Нежинская угол Торговой

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нежинская / Тираспольская?


 Не похоже.

----------


## malyutka_e

> находил в сети такое фото за подписью "_Король Михай в Тирасполе, мэр Петр Torpan_"...


 Но в центре однозначно Пынтя. А он был мэром Одессы.
Тираспольский мэр Петр Torpan, случайно, не родственник Руслана Тарпана? :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Ага, забыли при отступлении  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Вроде у нас такого вида не было.
А сколько их еще ?  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Маяк любопытный на гравюре.

----------


## Малиновский

А что это за лестница изображена(та,что рядом с Потёмкинской)?

----------


## SaMoVar

Скорее всего подземный ход в Лондонскую. Был такой.

----------


## brassl

Остальные виды гравюры тут

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вроде у нас такого вида не было.
> А сколько их еще ? 
> Вложение 3606907


 Авторы этих гравюр никогда Одессы не видели.Они  сделаны по рассказам пьяных моряков. :smileflag:

----------


## Димон88

Ах, Одесса, жемчужина у моря... Совсем недавно посмотрел фильм про одесского вора Япончика. Там много было про Одессу, даже захотелось поехать.

----------


## chestnaya

> пробегал мимо сегодня, зафотофиксировал. точно строительная академия.


 Знает ли кто-то год постройки?

----------


## kravshik

> Ещё была ветка на мыс Е, и в Черноморку. Там тоже стояли батареи.


 Господа единомышленники,я вас всех приветствую.......угостите пожалуйста этой картой 1927 года,а то ятак понял тут произошли изменения.....и выложили таки старую карту,без трамваев и пр...а меня заинтересовала инфа про ЖД ветку,я сейчас как раз тоже занимаюсь по мере сил и возможностей, изучением этого направления по поводу этой батареи и ЖД ветки на 8 ст Б Ф.,как она проходила,ее пересечение с трамв.путями,благо сейчас таки погода еще немного позволяет,кому интересно и это направление,можем пообсуждать....

я в свое время добрался через различные ссылки и подсказки,до некоторых фортификационных сайтов,там тоже интересно упоминаются наши батареи и в том числе ЖД ветки на них.....была еще ветка которая шла в Лески  на ту батарею......

----------


## mlch

> Вроде у нас такого вида не было.
> А сколько их еще ? 
> Вложение 3606907


  Еще одна буйная фантазия на одесские темы.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Ну тогда вернемся от фантазий к реальности  :smileflag: 
Кафе Робина (как Вам такое фото?)

----------


## Antique

> Знает ли кто-то год постройки?


 У В.А. Пилявского указан 1937-й год, но верится слабо, так как команда о смене стиля была дана ещё в 1932-м.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Господа единомышленники,я вас всех приветствую.......угостите пожалуйста этой картой 1927 года,а то ятак понял тут произошли изменения.....и выложили таки старую карту,без трамваев и пр...а меня заинтересовала инфа про ЖД ветку,я сейчас как раз тоже занимаюсь по мере сил и возможностей, изучением этого направления по поводу этой батареи и ЖД ветки на 8 ст Б Ф.,как она проходила,ее пересечение с трамв.путями,благо сейчас таки погода еще немного позволяет,кому интересно и это направление,можем пообсуждать....
> 
> я в свое время добрался через различные ссылки и подсказки,до некоторых фортификационных сайтов,там тоже интересно упоминаются наши батареи и в том числе ЖД ветки на них.....была еще ветка которая шла в Лески  на ту батарею......


 Вам на сайт reibert, раздел Одесса. Можно читать всё - по войне огромное количество инфы, которую в учебниках не найдёшь.

----------


## mlch

> Ну тогда вернемся от фантазий к реальности 
> Кафе Робина (как Вам такое фото?)
> Вложение 3608311


 Шикарно!

----------


## Richard

> Господа единомышленники,я вас всех приветствую.......угостите пожалуйста этой картой 1927 года,а то ятак понял тут произошли изменения.....и выложили таки старую карту,без трамваев и пр...а меня заинтересовала инфа про ЖД ветку,я сейчас как раз тоже занимаюсь по мере сил и возможностей, изучением этого направления по поводу этой батареи и ЖД ветки на 8 ст Б Ф.,как она проходила,ее пересечение с трамв.путями,благо сейчас таки погода еще немного позволяет,кому интересно и это направление,можем пообсуждать....
> 
> я в свое время добрался через различные ссылки и подсказки,до некоторых фортификационных сайтов,там тоже интересно упоминаются наши батареи и в том числе ЖД ветки на них.....была еще ветка которая шла в Лески  на ту батарею......


 Знаю, что в районе 3-4-й Фонтана ж/д ветка шла паралельно нынешней Фонтанской дороге, по правую сторону, если ехать из города. Между нынешней автомагистралью и заборами Артучилища и ОИСВ. 2 года назад в районе 4-й станции был ремонт дороги, так выкопали огромное количество старых полусгнивших шпал и костылей, которыми рельсы крепятся к ним. В годы оккупации втека использовалась румынами для подвоза барахла к зданиям ОИСВ, в котором было устроено нечто вроде складов.

----------


## malyutka_e

Китобойная флотилия "Слава".  Фото на память внутри разделанной туши кита.

----------


## kravshik

> Знаю, что в районе 3-4-й Фонтана ж/д ветка шла паралельно нынешней Фонтанской дороге, по правую сторону, если ехать из города. Между нынешней автомагистралью и заборами Артучилища и ОИСВ. 2 года назад в районе 4-й станции был ремонт дороги, так выкопали огромное количество старых полусгнивших шпал и костылей, которыми рельсы крепятся к ним. В годы оккупации втека использовалась румынами для подвоза барахла к зданиям ОИСВ, в котором было устроено нечто вроде складов.


 Спасибо за отклик на одно из интересных направлений в истории нашей Одессы.....

----------


## kravshik

> Вам на сайт reibert, раздел Одесса. Можно читать всё - по войне огромное количество инфы, которую в учебниках не найдёшь.


 Спасибо за подсказку,там я уже был...интересный сайт,только меня не совсем интересуют военные действия,а больше историческая часть,особенно та что касается истории и архитектуры Одессы.....ну есс-но ,что она переплетается и с военной историей,тем более в такой части как ЖД ветки в батареям,да там и по батареям есть интересная инфа.....

----------


## brassl

Может у кого есть в лучшем качестве?
Я нашел пока только такое

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Господа единомышленники,я вас всех приветствую.......угостите пожалуйста этой картой 1927 года,а то ятак понял тут произошли изменения.....и выложили таки старую карту,без трамваев и пр...а меня заинтересовала инфа про ЖД ветку,я сейчас как раз тоже занимаюсь по мере сил и возможностей, изучением этого направления по поводу этой батареи и ЖД ветки на 8 ст Б Ф.,как она проходила,ее пересечение с трамв.путями,благо сейчас таки погода еще немного позволяет,кому интересно и это направление,можем пообсуждать....
> 
> я в свое время добрался через различные ссылки и подсказки,до некоторых фортификационных сайтов,там тоже интересно упоминаются наши батареи и в том числе ЖД ветки на них.....была еще ветка которая шла в Лески  на ту батарею......


 http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/test/1927.htm
Вот карта 1927 года. Собственного изготовления. Еще не закончена, так что там могут быть какие то неточности.

----------


## kravshik

> http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/test/1927.htm
> Вот карта 1927 года. Собственного изготовления. Еще не закончена, так что там могут быть какие то неточности.


 Спасибо тебе большое за карту,интересно...........

----------


## brassl

Может у кого есть в лучшем качестве?

----------


## Politmaker

> Может у кого есть в лучшем качестве?
> Вложение 3612784


 Думаю это вряд ли, разве что в архивах сохранилось что-то.

----------


## Antique

А была ли в Одессе 6-й гимназия? В одном источнике упоминалось, что она была построена в 1916-м году, но адрес не указан.

----------


## mlch

Господа. А вот этот ЖЖ тут уже появлялся? Если да - прошу прощения за невнимательность. Если нет - смотреть всем!  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Господа. А вот этот ЖЖ тут уже появлялся? Если да - прошу прощения за невнимательность. Если нет - смотреть всем!


 Посмотрел ЖЖ внимательно. Понял, что автор сюда заходит и нередко.  :smileflag: 
Спасибо за кропотливую работу и доставленное удовольствие.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Господа. А вот этот ЖЖ тут уже появлялся? Если да - прошу прощения за невнимательность. Если нет - смотреть всем!


 Здорово! В категории "пленки" 2 фото забора Французского бульвара №41 (перед цветными фото какой-то экспедиции). Ничего такого, но приятно  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

В книге об Одесском воздухоплавании нашел вот такую иллюстрацию.
Выкладываю на суд клуба, так как меня терзают сомнения что это вообще Одесса.

----------


## exse

Такого, вроде бы, еще не было:


Можно даже послушать:
http://www.russian-records.com/detai...hdo5&l=russian

----------


## Малиновский

*Возле знаменитого «дома-стены» в Одессе началось строительство (Фото)*
http://dumskaya.net/news/odessa-moget-lishitsya-znamenitogo-doma-steny-fo-016894/

----------


## Малиновский

Тут есть послевоенные кадры Одессы:Возле Дюка,думской площади.

----------


## Скрытик

> *Возле знаменитого «дома-стены» в Одессе началось строительство (Фото)*
> http://dumskaya.net/news/odessa-moget-lishitsya-znamenitogo-doma-steny-fo-016894/


 Кто тут писал, что Штербуль порядочная женщина?
Твари ненасытные

----------


## Antique

Никакого желания сохранять городскую среду у властей нет. Выглядеть же будет неестественно, так как подобных надстроек до революции не производили. Во дворе и так целая сталинка, а тут будет архитектурный винегрет.

----------


## Son'ka

Есть такая фотка, Кузнечная 15 техникум измерений после постройки, год не знаю, сейчас это Одесская государственная академия технического регулирования и качества, я  там училась

----------


## хвостунов

Да, не должны,но всё равно теряем! по кусочку,по камешку,столбику,не говоря про улицы,санатории,пляжи...Буду голосовать за мэра-старого одессита.

----------


## SaMoVar

Если есть жильцы дома-стены, или инициативная группа по противодействию строительству в Воронцовском переулке - просьба выйти на связь. Пишите мне или сразу в "Сохраним Одессу сами".

----------


## SAV

> *Возле знаменитого «дома-стены» в Одессе началось строительство (Фото)*
> http://dumskaya.net/news/odessa-moget-lishitsya-znamenitogo-doma-steny-fo-016894/


 даже не верится в это, всегда показывали гостям из других городов этот дом (((((((((. 
И про развлекательный комплекс на Старосенной первый раз слышу. Сколько же нам еще надо еды и развлечений? Зеленые насаждения уничтожаются в Одессе со скоростью света. Наши внуки уже наверное будут видеть деревья только на картинках (((((((((

----------


## SAV

сама живу на Таирова и так тяжело видеть, что с каждым годом вместо травы и деревьев появляется все больше асфальта. А пр. Глушко, превращается в длинный рынок. Когда смотришь фотографии некоторых городов с широкими свободными улицами, становится стыдно за наш город, где каждый свободный метр занят бодягой или чем-то подобным, а дворы превратились в туалет. 
Часто вечерами гуляю с собакой по Глушко на Деревянко, и ловлю себя на мысли, что страшновато становится. Идешь по дороге, вдоль которой стоит ряд магазинов и ни одного человека рядом. Вот уж настоящий "проспект", да и площадь наверное лучше уже переименовать в Рыночную из-за обилия киосков и однодневных магазинчиков. А ведь это, можно сказать, центр Таирова.  Стыдно и грутсно. 
Остается только вспоминать какое у нас там было раньше поле с травой и аллея каштановая, и довольствоваться пластмассовыми деревьями в Колорито

----------


## Ричар

> сама живу на Таирова и так тяжело видеть, что с каждым годом вместо травы и деревьев появляется все больше асфальта. А пр. Глушко, превращается в длинный рынок. Когда смотришь фотографии некоторых городов с широкими свободными улицами, становится стыдно за наш город, где каждый свободный метр занят бодягой или чем-то подобным, а дворы превратились в туалет. 
> Часто вечерами гуляю с собакой по Глушко на Деревянко, и ловлю себя на мысли, что страшновато становится. Идешь по дороге, вдоль которой стоит ряд магазинов и ни одного человека рядом. Вот уж настоящий "проспект", да и площадь наверное лучше уже переименовать в Рыночную из-за обилия киосков и однодневных магазинчиков. А ведь это, можно сказать, центр Таирова.  Стыдно и грутсно. 
> Остается только вспоминать какое у нас там было раньше поле с травой и аллея каштановая, и довольствоваться пластмассовыми деревьями в Колорито


 А после своей собаки вы убираете?

----------


## SAV

> А после своей собаки вы убираете?


 да, что собачье г. - самая большая проблема в Одессе, это конечно понятно, как в анекдоте про невестку. 
Хорошо, если исключить из моего предыдущего поста текст о собаке и предположить, что по Глушко идет вечером просто девушка без собаки, это изменит  кардинально смысл моего поста? 

К слову, моя собака знает, что в парадной и во дворе под окнами в туалет ходить нельзя в отличие от двуногих, которые делают это регулярно. И достаточно рано утром выйти на площадь, чтобы увидеть, что на асфальте намного больше мусора от еды из Макдональдса и всяких закусочных, чем от собак. А уж про запах ослиной мочи я вообще молчу. 
А вообще почитайте название темы, если я не по теме написала о том, что в городе с каждым годом все меньше парков и все больше сомнительных киосков, магазинов и бодяг, то извините, я могу ошибаться. Да и за собаками у нас в городе убирали прямо испокон веков

----------


## Киров

А мне кажется,что собачье г.это большая проблема...и человек не убирающий за своей собакой ,фактически не убирает за собой...Свою мелкую пакость в облик города вы вносите.

----------


## Малиновский

> А вообще почитайте название темы, если я не по теме написала о том, что в городе с каждым годом все меньше парков и все больше сомнительных киосков, магазинов и бодяг, то извините, я могу ошибаться. Да и за собаками у нас в городе убирали прямо испокон веков


 Первое:Если бодеги сейчас открывают,значит это кому нибудь нужно,значит ходит народец туда?Небыло бы спроса,небыло бы и предложения.просто народ обыдлился в общей массе имхо.
И второе:Испокон веков(Прям с Советских) ни разу не видел(кроме одной старушки) что бы кто то убрал за своим барбосом гомны!Те кто убирал-их еще в 1919 году с Одесского рейда живьем в воду сбросили.

----------


## SaMoVar

Скажу больше - если увидят человека, убирающего собачьи отходы на улице - посмотрят как на сумасшедшего. Менталитет у нас не тот. А про базар на площади Деревянко - да, есть такое. Но это не самые большие беды нашего города.
Самое обидное, что защитить всё просто не получается. Сражаемся за самое резонансное - там где будет хоть какая-то поддержка. А есть малоизвестные места, исчезающие с карты города тихо и незаметно. Исчезающие навсегда. И только на odessastory можно будет увидеть утерянные кусочки нашего города...

----------


## Малиновский

Пока законы не заработают,ничего не изменится.Пока милиционеры,которые по сути должны бороться с бескультурием на улицах,сами лузгают семечки,курят и матерятся возле своих отделений,не поймут что это плохо,таки ничего не изменится.

----------


## SAV

> А мне кажется,что собачье г.это большая проблема...и человек не убирающий за своей собакой ,фактически не убирает за собой...Свою мелкую пакость в облик города вы вносите.


 вы читали название темы? Я даже не собираюсь флудить с вами тут о собаках. Сейчас начнется разговор о том, кто куда мусор выбрасывает, куда окурки кидает, в туалет куда ходит и т. д. , и т.п. *Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять (*)* - это то о том, что было в Одессе  и уходит, собаки всегда у нас гадили. А вас послушать, так как будто раньше за ними убирали, а теперь перестали. Сейчас начнутся примеры о Европе. Да, в Европе убирают за собаками, но и сами не мочатся на стены домов и детей не сажают пописать прямо возле тротуаров. Да и мусор там не бросают себе под ноги, а уж тем более в окно. У нас это всегда было и есть пока. Но тема, по-моему, не об этом, мне кажется, это не совсем к разделу *Одесса сквозь века* относится. Кстати, в 19 веке лошади ох как прилично гадили на дорогу, может еще и это захотите обсудить тут  в историческом контексте? Ведь потеряла это Одесса

----------


## Киров

Опять борьба...а можно просто за собой лопатой убрать гамно?

----------


## SAV

> Опять борьба...а можно просто за собой лопатой убрать гамно?


 можно, убирайте

----------


## brassl

> Да, не должны,но всё равно теряем! по кусочку,по камешку,столбику,не говоря про улицы,санатории,пляжи...Буду голосовать за мэра-старого одессита.


  Я то же. 
Но не идут они в мэры, старые одесситы

----------


## Ричар

> да, что собачье г. - самая большая проблема в Одессе, это конечно понятно, как в анекдоте про невестку. 
> Хорошо, если исключить из моего предыдущего поста текст о собаке и предположить, что по Глушко идет вечером просто девушка без собаки, это изменит  кардинально смысл моего поста? 
> 
> К слову, моя собака знает, что в парадной и во дворе под окнами в туалет ходить нельзя в отличие от двуногих, которые делают это регулярно. И достаточно рано утром выйти на площадь, чтобы увидеть, что на асфальте намного больше мусора от еды из Макдональдса и всяких закусочных, чем от собак. А уж про запах ослиной мочи я вообще молчу. 
> А вообще почитайте название темы, если я не по теме написала о том, что в городе с каждым годом все меньше парков и все больше сомнительных киосков, магазинов и бодяг, то извините, я могу ошибаться. Да и за собаками у нас в городе убирали прямо испокон веков


  Ну да,  вы еще скажите что собачий помет это вообще органическое удобрение.И этим вы способствуете буйному росту  озеленения.

----------


## malyutka_e

Что вы все про говно, да про говно... Здесь другая тематика. Всех со старым Новым годом!
Да, предлагаю brassl-а в мэры. Он, хоть и не старый, но Одессу любит. :smileflag:  А это, согласитесь, самое главное.

----------


## translator

> Авторы этих гравюр никогда Одессы не видели.Они  сделаны по рассказам пьяных моряков.


 Скорее, такой жанр, что надо на малой площади уместить все известные объекты. В результате нарушаются пропорции и возникает "нагромождение формальных признаков" изображаемого объекта.
Посмотрите гравюры других городов. Там тоже все до кучи. Это жанр такой. Там все формально. 
Море? Вот вам море. Лестница? Вот вам две или три! Рядом порт и пляж? Вот вам порт и пляж рядом.
Это лубок.

----------


## brassl

> Что вы все про говно, да про говно... Здесь другая тематика. Всех со старым Новым годом!
> Да, предлагаю brassl-а в мэры. Он, хоть и не старый, но Одессу любит. А это, согласитесь, самое главное.


 Всех с о СТАРЫМ НОВЫМ!  :smileflag: 
А насчет мэра, спасибо за доверие, но я даже на "конкурсе личностей форума" пролетел.
На таком большом форуме Архив необходим только 35 форумчанам (огромное спасибо проголосовавшим), 
а остальным нужны советы по зарабатыванию денег  :smileflag: 
Исходя из этого в Одессе Одесса необходима очень малому проценту населения, остальным - деньги.
И наплевать если они достануться сносом кинотеатра Короленка,  
А то что там выступал Утесов, кто это помнит, кому это надо

----------


## Киров

Когда я ознакомился с деятельностью камрада  brassl на форуме,мне стало казаться,что он тянет на звание Почетного гражданина Одессы.
Не имею ни малейшего сомнения,что так оно и будет.Увы,процент "трахнутых"на истории не велик.

----------


## brassl

- Нет, ребята, я не гордый.
Не загадывая вдаль,
Так скажу: зачем мне орден?
Я согласен на медаль.

На медаль. И то не к спеху.
Вот закончили б войну  :smileflag: 


Спасибо за добрые слова.

----------


## victor.odessa

> - Нет, ребята, я не гордый.
> Не загадывая вдаль,
> Так скажу: зачем мне орден?
> Я согласен на медаль.
> 
> На медаль. И то не к спеху.
> Вот закончили б войну 
> 
> Спасибо за добрые слова.


 Медали и ордена оставим проходимцам (вон их сколько), а Вам - УВАЖЕНИЕ.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо ребята!

Вот сегодня нашел на Староконке.
Завтра обещали фото принести, может чего новенького будет  :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

Помню в этом доме была одна из первых мастерских где ЗАПРАВЛЯЛИ шариковые ручки пастой.

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо ребята!
> 
> Вот сегодня нашел на Староконке.
> Вложение 3625798


 Это оригинал или копия одной из зарисовок Генриха Топуза?

----------


## brassl

Набор открыток большого формата.

----------


## brassl

На замену, лучше качеством и цветная

----------


## brassl

Обещанные фото
скан с оригинала размером со спичечный коробок, выжал что смог.
Может есть у кого лучше?


А это что? Одесса?

----------


## brassl

Продолжаю выкладывать воскресный "улов"
Где?

----------


## OMF

Два Карла!!!

----------


## Скрытик

> Два Карла!!!


  Не похоже.

----------


## job2001

> Два Карла!!!


 у меня почему-то первая мысль была точно такой же, но при ближайшем рассмотрении как-то не очень похоже

----------


## Скрытик

http://dumskaya.net/news/billyuord-razrushil-chast-primorskogo-bulvara-016953/
Это уже полный Пэ 
Особенно поразила фраза про то, что это уже, оказывается, частная собственность ((((((

----------


## brassl

А по верхней фото идей нет?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Два Карла!!!


 Там же на углу подвал, а здесь его нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

А куда попадают последние фото? В папке последних дополнений их что-то не видно.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-nachalas-podgotovka-k-rekonstrukcii-par-016959/ - вот что страшно. А то, чтона бульваре кусок стены отвалился - там же будут всё сносить и заново строить. Проект в 3д вывешивали. Ну и кончено, всё будет частным.

----------


## OMF

Вот фото того же места в 1959 г. (примечание - у Двух Карлов четыре угла, это не только название бодеги  )

Вариант №2 - Нежинская/Толстого

----------


## Скрытик

> http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-nachalas-podgotovka-k-rekonstrukcii-par-016959/ - вот что страшно. А то, чтона бульваре кусок стены отвалился - там же будут всё сносить и заново строить. Проект в 3д вывешивали. Ну и кончено, всё будет частным.


  Да не так страшно уже с парком Шевченко. Могло быть хуже. Информация из Обсерватории. Реально выделен деньги и немалые.

----------


## Sergio_Good

Приветствую всех участников форума.
На выходные проезжал по Приморской и оторопел… увидел, во что превратили 2 старинных здания железнодорожной станции Одесса-Порт, которые своими фасадами выходят на улицу. Это просто ужас.
Я согласен, что раньше эти здания были не в самом лучшем состоянии, но их вид (пусть даже в меру мрачный) всегда мысленно относил меня в историю нашего города.
Сегодня это уже не те домики, а два «желто-красных попугая». 
Мне даже трудно представить, кто додумался покрасить их в такой цвет


Сразу сравнил наш подход к этому делу с подходом властей старинного города Страсбурга, в котором мне посчастливилось побывать. 
Там городские власти специально выделяют средства на поддержание уже давно нежилых маленьких старинных домов в центре города. Именно старость и ветхость таких домов придают особенный колорит этому городу, позволяют почувствовать себя в средних веках.
Никому в голову не приходит перекрасить эти дома, а тем более развалять и построить на их месте, например бизнес центр.
Старость и ветхость в этом случае есть ценность, а не повод для сноса или глобальной реставрации

----------


## Abag

> Продолжаю выкладывать воскресный "улов"
> Где?
> Вложение 3635429


 Может быть это Успенская угол Екатериненская.
http://maps.yandex.ru/?text=Одесса&sll=30.7264,46.525

----------


## Киров

И у меня первая мысль-Франца Меринга/Л.Толстого...первая табличка на доме из двух слов,а вторая из одного длинного.Ща буду ехать мимо сделаю фото.

----------


## Abag

> И у меня первая мысль-Франца Меринга/Л.Толстого...первая табличка на доме из двух слов,а вторая из одного длинного.Ща буду ехать мимо сделаю фото.


 Это не может быть Нежинская угол Толстого потому что по теням это либо угол с 47 школой, а он не так выглядит, либо с аптекой, но тогда рельсы лежат по Толстого, а трамвай там не ходил.

----------


## brassl

Вот "из старых запасов", подписано - порт март 1918 год.
Может есть у кого лучше качеством?

----------


## malyutka_e

Посмотрите, как в новой версии Photoshop-а устраняется смазывание при съемке. Благодаря этому невероятному фильтру можно будет прочитать размазанные тексты на старых фотографиях! И не только. Откроются многие загадки истории.
http://blogs.adobe.com/photoshopdotcom/files/2011/10/Plaza.png?PID=2294914
а вот сама презентация новой функции:
http://tv.adobe.com/watch/max-2011-sneak-peeks/max-2011-sneak-peek-image-deblurring/   Просто поразительно.

----------


## brassl

Фантастика!!!!!!! Уже хочу!!  :smileflag:

----------


## exse

Только больно не бейте!
Вычитал в одной газете: _"Люстра знаменитого Одесского оперного театра раньше принадлежала вестибюлю станции Казатин"._ 
???

----------


## SaMoVar

> Посмотрите, как в новой версии Photoshop-а устраняется смазывание при съемке. Благодаря этому невероятному фильтру можно будет прочитать размазанные тексты на старых фотографиях! И не только. Откроются многие загадки истории.
> http://blogs.adobe.com/photoshopdotcom/files/2011/10/Plaza.png?PID=2294914
> а вот сама презентация новой функции:
> http://tv.adobe.com/watch/max-2011-sneak-peeks/max-2011-sneak-peek-image-deblurring/   Просто поразительно.


 Это не новая версия фотожабы, а новый плагин. Убирающий блюринг (image deblurring).

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это не новая версия фотожабы, а новый плагин. Убирающий блюринг (image deblurring).


 Нет, это плагин входящий в новую версию Photoshop MAX, который появится только в мае 2012.

----------


## Крэкс

очень сомнительно, что результаты будут именно такими, как афишировано

----------


## malyutka_e

Будем посмотреть.

----------


## Antique

Возможно на демо изображении и будут хорошие результаты, но непонятно как себя покажет фильтр в полевых условиях. Не думаю,что по нажатию одной кнопки можно будет получить удобоваримый результат.

----------


## Малиновский

Захожу на Одессастори,а там картинка с надписью "Критическая ошибка!-Шо случилось?

----------


## Скрытик

> Захожу на Одессастори,а там картинка с надписью "Критическая ошибка!-Шо случилось?


  Техническая проблема. Уже работает.

----------


## Малиновский

Интересные фото:
*Пять загадочных подземелий Одессы*
http://focus.ua/photo/2017/
Никогда не слышал про бомбоубежище под парком Шевченко.

----------


## SaMoVar

Около лестницы на бетонку я заметил приличных размеров вход в подземелье. + вышка рядом была.

----------


## Шарки

> Интересные фото:
> *Пять загадочных подземелий Одессы*
> http://focus.ua/photo/2017/
> Никогда не слышал про бомбоубежище под парком Шевченко.


 Есть бомбоубежище,с выходом в порт,за зданием инфлота

----------


## brassl

Фото подписано - въезд румынской кавалерии в Одессу
может есть у кого лучше качеством?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Фото подписано - въезд румынской кавалерии в Одессу
> может есть у кого лучше качеством?
> Вложение 3644115


 Это же не Одесса и это не румыны.

----------


## brassl

Ну то что это не румыны меня не расстроило, а вот то что не Одесса...жаль
Снял с сайта

----------


## netslov

У кого то может есть случайно..интересует карта водоводов и канализационных отводов Одессы царского периода..подмогите найти..

----------


## netslov

тут возьмите в альбом фотку если нет еще такой
http://dumskaya.net/article/tupik-obetovannyj-v-odesskom-megrajone-poslednij//#comment401118

последняя
Вид на станцию "Одесса-Сортировочная" со стороны поселка Шевченко - 1930-е годы.

----------


## Малиновский

Вчера по ТВ показывали передачу про первое Одесское такси,открывшееся в 1916 году,ну про первые авто в Одессе.Показывали такие качественные фото автомобильной Одессы до 1917года,что дух захватывало.Оказывается что все это счастье лежит в Одесском архиве.Там и фото первых владельцев и фото авто на Одесских улицах.Вот бы их кто нибудь отсканировал. Но ведь наверное не разрешат(((

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот фото оползней на Черноморской улице в 1935 году.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за фото оползней.
А вот для любителей Одесской фантастики  :smileflag: 


Купил книгу ВОВ в фотографиях 1944 год, (год издания 1979).
Среди одесских фото есть две новые, остальные сверю по качеству и выложу.

Нашел в сетке страничку с одесскими фотографиями, больше 2 000 штук, спасибо Скрытику, что он когда то поставил "метку" на наши Архивные фото, а то столько бы времени зря потратил  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

А что там есть? Можно ссылку?

----------


## brassl

Без проблем. Вот она. Там есть пару фото не с Архива, но в основном Одессастори.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=brassl;25883820]Спасибо за фото оползней.
А вот для любителей Одесской фантастики  :smileflag: 
Вложение 3646796
Пароход, кажется, сейчас разнесет все портовые постройки. И размером он с "Титаник". Жуть. Буйный художник попался.

----------


## brassl

Да уж, фантазия  :smileflag: 

Вот фото из книги 1979 года, о которой я писал, похожая у нас есть в Архиве, но тут другой кадр, продолжение.

----------


## ИваннаЯ

> Только больно не бейте!
> Вычитал в одной газете: _"Люстра знаменитого Одесского оперного театра раньше принадлежала вестибюлю станции Казатин"._ 
> ???


 В какой газете Вы это вычитали?

----------


## brassl

Вот еще военное фото 1944 год порт.

----------


## Antique

> Только больно не бейте!
> Вычитал в одной газете: _"Люстра знаменитого Одесского оперного театра раньше принадлежала вестибюлю станции Казатин"._ 
> ???


 Интересно, была ли проблема ещё одну такую для Оперного изготовить и что же тогда повесили взамен на вокзале?

----------


## netslov

Скачайте киноху,за оборону Одессы -наши делали с Гриневецким..очень качественно и достойно сделано,.можно нарезать оттуда фоток..

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3772796

или тут 
http://www.ex.ua/view/10312395

там на 5 кусков порезано..

----------


## Moon Cat

> Интересно, была ли проблема ещё одну такую для Оперного изготовить и что же тогда повесили взамен на вокзале?


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *люстра Казатина*
 Люстра Одесского оперного театра спец.черно-белая, но маленькая

----------


## Antique

> Люстра Одесского оперного театра спец.черно-белая, но маленькая


 Только это ресторан вокзала, а не вестибюль. Возможно, что в вестибюле такая же была.

----------


## Moon Cat

> Только это ресторан вокзала, а не вестибюль. Возможно, что в вестибюле такая же была.


 знаменитая люстра находилась именно в буфете Казатинского вокзала и люстры с театральной одесской совсем не похожи :smileflag: 

  *Показать скрытый текст* *байки про казатинскую люстру*"Иллюстрованному путеводителю по Юго-Западным казённым железным дорогам"  1899 г.: "Казатинский вокзал - один из лучших вокзалов русской рельсовой сети. Здание вокзала расположено островом, т.е. с обеих сторон его проложены рельсовые пути, это значительно усиливает пропускную способность станции и даёт возможность одновременно принимать и отпускать несколько поездов, устраняя в то же время хождение пассажиров по путям. Внутри здания останавливает на себе внимание роскошная овальная зала I и II класса, масса света и воздуха, изящная орнаментовка, стильная мебель - всё это делает эту залу одну из лучших во всех отношениях среди буфетных зал на русских железных дорогах. Казатин - буфетная станция по существу, при существующем расписании поездов остановки в Казатине приходятся во время завтрака, обеда и ужина.
Вечером Казатинский вокзал особенно еффектен: волны света электрических фонарей далеко освещают все станционные пути, сооружения и окрестности, поезд плавно несётся навстречу этому свету, оставляя за собой всё погруженным в глубокий мрак и останавливается у перрона, залитого мягким молочным светом, когда же за сим вступаешь в ярко освещенный зал, наполненный суетящейся толпой пассажиров, среди которых мелькают татарские лица буфетной прислуги, то невольно замедляешь шаги, присматриваясь к характерной картине, бьющей здесь ключом жизни, картины, рамами которой служит роскошное здание вокзала".
Вишукана люстра
Але головною окрасою цієї неповторної споруди була надзвичайно вишукана бронзова люстра, що прикрашала по центру буфетну овальну залу вокзалу (сучасний ресторан "Імператор"). Існують цікаві версії з приводу долі цього справжнього витвору мистецтва, пов'язані з окупаційним періодом. Подейкують, що сучасна люстра - копія того зразка. Виготовили її німці, намагаючись вивезти шедевр кінця XIX століття за кордон. Люстру виявили під час визволення Одеси в одному з портів. Тепер вона прикрашає своєю неповторністю ніби-то Одеський оперний театр..Лілія МАКАРЕВИЧ директор музею історії міста http://kazatin.com

----------


## Antique

> знаменитая люстра находилась именно в буфете Казатинского вокзала


 Горе репортёры, у них уже ресторан превратился в вестибюль...вот так рождаются мифы.

А люстра в Казатине таки на своём месте и висит: http://questrum.livejournal.com/101579.html

----------


## exse

> В какой газете Вы это вычитали?


 http://obozrevatel.com/society/retro-poezd.htm

----------


## Киров

> Вот еще военное фото 1944 год порт.
> Вложение 3650141


 Не похоже на одесский порт(съемка люфтваффе) ,может Дунай или Николаев?

----------


## Son'ka

Ув. brassl, нет ли в архиве фото самолета, что в 80-е годы стоял в парке Горького? Я там в детстве мультики смотрела.

----------


## malyutka_e

Предложение для Brassl - печатать в углу фотографий, опубликованных на нашем сайте не odessastory, а адрес сайта. Тогда количество посетителей нашего сайта увеличится, и информации прибавится.(я так думаю!)

----------


## brassl

> Не похоже на одесский порт(съемка люфтваффе) ,может Дунай или Николаев?


 Фото из книги ВОВ 1944 (1979 г издания), не думаю что тогда могли допустить подобный ляп, хотя.....

К сожалению фото самолета пока нет, но я думаю обязательно будет  :smileflag: 

По поводу маркировки фото в Архиве это не ко мне, а к администрации (Скрытику),
хорошо что есть хоть какая-то маркировка, вот еще "откопалось", половина фото с нашего Архива.
Но пока наш самый большой (на полтора года усидчивости еще ни кого не хватило  :smileflag: , да и подача инфрмации по улицам по-моему намного интереснее, чем просто "навал" фото)

----------


## VicTur

> Ув. brassl, нет ли в архиве фото самолета, что в 80-е годы стоял в парке Горького? Я там в детстве мультики смотрела.


 По-моему, это был не парк Горького, а парк Ленинского Комсомола.

----------


## exse

И парк Горького тоже (на углу Космонавтов стрит Ген.Петрова авеню).

----------


## SaMoVar

http://reibert.info/forum/showpost.php?p=2470115&postcount=10224

----------


## brassl

Быстро "в народ уходит", сканерить не успеваю, это хорошо  :smileflag: 
Прочел все, поправка - десант не в Одессе, а из Одессы в тыл врага

----------


## Алик Савенков

Не помню где нашел такое фото оползней на Черноморской улице.

----------


## brassl

Так вот же  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Предложение для Brassl - печатать в углу фотографий, опубликованных на нашем сайте не odessastory, а адрес сайта. Тогда количество посетителей нашего сайта увеличится, и информации прибавится.(я так думаю!)


  Это скорее ко мне предложение. Но там не просто odessastory, а odessastory.info - что и есть адрес сайта. Но если не понятно, можно добавить http:\\

Кстати, число посетителей стабильно растет и в среднем уже 200 человек в день. А пару недель назад был абсолютный рекорд - 500 посещений за сутки!

----------


## brassl

Я так понял malyutka_e имеет ввиду адрес Форума, а не адрес Архива.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я так понял malyutka_e имеет ввиду адрес Форума, а не адрес Архива.


  На фотографиях адрес некликабельный, а набирать в браузере длинный текст никто не будет. Но наш форум и так самый посещаемый в Одессе, так что вряд ли нужно тут дополнительно рекламировать.

----------


## mlch

Вот интересный пост в одном из ЖЖ.

----------


## SaMoVar

Хоть бы у 1 депутата была подобная любовь к СВОЕМУ городу....

----------


## Алик Савенков

Прошу прощения, уже нашел.

----------


## brassl

Военные фото еще остались, но сегодня чего то хочется выложить привет из детства  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

*brassl*, а публикуются ли сейчас где-либо обновления? Последние снимки в архиве — 31 декабря.(

----------


## brassl

Нет, фото нигде не публикуются, дополнения только на форуме, для Ваших Архивов.

----------


## malyutka_e

Ничего не понял. Правда, я выпил грамм 450. Был повод....День рождения.

----------


## brassl

> Ничего не понял. Правда, я выпил грамм 450. Был повод....День рождения.


 С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!!

----------


## malyutka_e

> С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ !!!


 День рождения, правда, у моего кота. Спасибо за добрые пожелания. Ему 18 кг и 15 лет.

----------


## brassl

1944 год

----------


## Алик Савенков

Тогда кота С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## Antique

Как-то возле дачи Кузнецова заметил, что какое-то отверстие подпирается неким рельефным предметом, интересно, это не старый ли это предмет? Может быть это всего лишь осколок мусорной урны (хотя я не помню подобных урн) но в целом напоминает постамент или капитель.

----------


## brassl

Продолжение по кадру, у нас в Архиве девушка улыбается, а тут нет

----------


## SaMoVar

Мало того - это не Одесса, а Раздельная (ИМХО).

----------


## brassl

Да, Раздельная, но идут то к нам. Оставил для истории.

----------


## brassl

Продолжение по кадру. У нас был такой

----------


## Киров

А почему Раздельная,есть к этому снимку еще информация?Спасибо.

----------


## SaMoVar

Ну - чисто интуитивно. Точка, из которой направление не Маяки и Одессу по одной дороге.

----------


## Киров

Логичней предположить,что указатель находится в Беляевке,оттуда кав.дивизии шли на Маяки,Одессу,Овидиополь.Посмотрите на карту...Но конечно по всякому могло быть.

----------


## brassl

Одесские визиты

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Продолжаю выкладывать воскресный "улов"
> Где?
> Вложение 3635429


 Угол Карла Маркса и Чичерина (Екатерининская и Успенская ), тот угол, где магазин "Белье".

----------


## brassl

Вот, только что нашел, пока не понял привязки.
1941 год

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот это здание надо узнать вверху снимка.

----------


## brassl

Вот нашел фото времен оккупации. Точного года нет, есть еще две с этими же лицами

----------


## Antique

> Вот это здание надо узнать вверху снимка.


 Александровский проспект, 6. Дмитриевский епархиальный дом. В центре кадра - пепелище, которое осталось от клуба "Гармония".

----------


## Kartush2006

> Одесские визиты
> Вложение 3663415


 Добрый денёчек всем. А есть в архиве папка Одесские визиты? Если есть, можно ссылочку? Спасибки.

----------


## brassl

А вот она  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> Вот нашел фото времен оккупации. Точного года нет, есть еще две с этими же лицами
> Вложение 3666186
> Вложение 3666188


 Артучилище на 3-й Фонтана?

----------


## brassl

Да

----------


## brassl

На замену. В Архиве меньше по кадру

Где? (фото купил на Староконке)

----------


## mlch

> Где? (фото купил на Староконке)
> Вложение 3670635


 На 100% не уверен, но кажется, они идут по Преображенской, мимо Грековки.

----------


## Скрытик

> На 100% не уверен, но кажется, они идут по Преображенской, мимо Грековки.


  Таки 100%. Я каждый день там проезжаю.

----------


## Kamin

Со знаменами точно идут по Преображенской в районе 14 номера, корпус Грековки.

----------


## Milkaway

> На замену. В Архиве меньше по кадру
> Вложение 3670632
> Где? (фото купил на Староконке)
> Вложение 3670635


 Доброго времени суток. 
На первом фото угадывается часть дома с аркой ворот по ул. Преображенской - по теперешней нумерации - 22. За ним часть здания Научной библиотеки ОНУ -24.
На втором фото действительно на заднем плане здание Грековки - Преображенская,14....Хотя, безусловно, возможны варианты.

И еще огромная просьба ко всем, кто может подсказать  - ищу фотографии разных лет дома по ул. Канатной, 15 - известный особняк Стемпковского-Волконских, последнюю фасадную стену которого разобрали этим летом. В этом доме когда-то жила наша семья - у нас есть фото уже разрушенного дома. Буду очень признательна за помощь.

----------


## Скрытик

> На втором фото действительно на заднем плане здание Грековки - Преображенская,14....Хотя, безусловно, возможны варианты.


  Какие варианты?
http://maps.yandex.ru/?ll=30.733101%...91774551317669

----------


## Milkaway

С Грековкой - таки да - без вариантов. А с первым фото - варианты вполне возможны...

----------


## rusalexmuz

Одесса самый уникальный город на Земле!!!)))))))) Приезжая туда просто всегда восхищаюсь юмором в общении... даже мелкие корыстные выгоды одесситов забавляют.. Это только в Одессе есть!!!))))))))))))))

----------


## Milkaway

> Вот это здание надо узнать вверху снимка.


 А  мне кажется, что это здание, как и епархиальный дом, входит в комплекс бывшей семинарии, но расположено с другой стороны - по ул. Жуковского, 40. Там, где сейчас ДК Леси Украинки - фасад и парадный вход очень похожи. Во-первых, слева бывший учебный корпус семинарии примыкает к  старому двухэтажному дому 42. Во-вторых, в правой части фото в тени отчетливо виден переулок Нечипоренко с двухэтажным - как и теперь - угловым домом на перекрестке и маленьким кусочком строения начальной школы - теперь первой гимназии- с другой стороны. Переулок выходит к  еще одному семинарскому зданию -38. В-третьих, обратите внимание на естественное освещение - тени от руин и домов лежат практически параллельно дому, что соответствует планировке всех улиц в центре, идущих от моря в сторону Преображенской. в-четвертых, в левой части фото между деревьев, ближе к Приображенской, просматривается маленький одноэтажный домик - он есть и сейчас  - на Жуковского,45. Конечно, несколько смущает этажность здания в два этажа - ДК Украинки теперь имеет три, но это возможно объяснить послевоенной реконструкцией, когда многим крепким домам надстраивали верхние этажи.

----------


## brassl

Еще немного фантастики  :smileflag: . Сколько их?

----------


## VicTur

> А  мне кажется, что это здание, как и епархиальный дом, входит в комплекс бывшей семинарии, но расположено с другой стороны - по ул. Жуковского, 40. Там, где сейчас ДК Леси Украинки - фасад и парадный вход очень похожи. Во-первых, слева бывший учебный корпус семинарии примыкает к  старому двухэтажному дому 42. Во-вторых, в правой части фото в тени отчетливо виден переулок Нечипоренко с двухэтажным - как и теперь - угловым домом на перекрестке и маленьким кусочком строения начальной школы - теперь первой гимназии- с другой стороны. Переулок выходит к  еще одному семинарскому зданию -38. В-третьих, обратите внимание на естественное освещение - тени от руин и домов лежат практически параллельно дому, что соответствует планировке всех улиц в центре, идущих от моря в сторону Преображенской. в-четвертых, в левой части фото между деревьев, ближе к Приображенской, просматривается маленький одноэтажный домик - он есть и сейчас  - на Жуковского,45. Конечно, несколько смущает этажность здания в два этажа - ДК Украинки теперь имеет три, но это возможно объяснить послевоенной реконструкцией, когда многим крепким домам надстраивали верхние этажи.


 ДК Украинки до сих пор имеет два этажа: http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CFDUrVPB.
А вообще полностью согласен с привязкой.

----------


## Antique

> но расположено с другой стороны


 Так про другую сторону и речь. Видно же на фото.




> А  мне кажется, что это здание, как и епархиальный дом, входит в комплекс бывшей семинарии, но расположено с другой стороны - по ул. Жуковского, 40


 Жуковского - 40 это жилой дом, на фрагмент попал только маленький кусочек крыши в левом углу.

Дмитриевский епархиальный дом - единое здание, которое, как и все угловые дома, в былые времена имело двойную нумерацию. В данном случае - 6/38, в советское время дом разделили на "части".

----------


## Milkaway

> ДК Украинки до сих пор имеет два этажа: http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CFDUrVPB.
> А вообще полностью согласен с привязкой.


 Всем доброго дня. Дк Украинки внутри имеет три этажа. На втором - актовый зал, кабинет директора и помещения кружков, на третьем - бухгалтерия, каб. зам директора и другие служебные помещения. Я внутри часто бываю - вожу старшего сына на танцы. С улицы третий этаж, действительно, практически не виден - он скорее выглядит как мансарда или высокий чердак, а вот со двора видны все три этажа...но возможно такая планировка была в доме изначально.

----------


## Milkaway

> Так про другую сторону и речь. Видно же на фото.
> 
> Жуковского - 40 это жилой дом, на фрагмент попал только маленький кусочек крыши в левом углу.
> 
> Дмитриевский епархиальный дом - единое здание, которое, как и все угловые дома, в былые времена имело двойную нумерацию. В данном случае - 6/38, в советское время дом разделили на "части".


 Доброго дня... Спасибо за уточнение. В своих ,,догадках,, я исходила из  из имеющейся у меня информации, а именно: Семинарский комплекс состоял из трех зданий - Корпус первый - таки да ДК Украинки по ул. Жуковского, 40 - в нем была церковь и учебные помещения. Корпус второй - собственно угловой - Жуковского38 - Александровский 6 - там было общежитие семинарии с разными службами. В наше время это действительно жилой дом. И еще один домик поменьше, но уже по проспекту - собственно епархиальный дом, где жили преподаватели. Сейчас это колледж информатики. Вполне возможно, что эти сведения не точны...но, как говорится, за что купил, за то и продал....

----------


## SaMoVar

Угловой дом долгое время служил техникумом связи.

----------


## Milkaway

> Угловой дом долгое время служил техникумом связи.


 
Ну, вот совместными усилиями и проясним ситуацию и каждый узнает что-то полезное...
И еще у меня появился вопрос - а не встречались ли вам немецкие фотки района Греческой - Канатной...уж очень меня волнует домик по Канатной,15... Ну не может такого быть, чтобы никаких следов не сохранилось - дом-то известный....

----------


## polvnic

Воронцовский переулок.

http://

----------


## brassl

Сегодня купил фото. Фотомастерская А. Гойхманъ, Дерибасовская, 14. Нет скана под рукой. Если кому надо, потом отсканерю - выложу. Мне такой фотограф еще не попадался.

----------


## Shipshin

> Сегодня купил фото. Фотомастерская А. Гойхманъ, Дерибасовская, 14. Нет скана под рукой. Если кому надо, потом отсканерю - выложу. Мне такой фотограф еще не попадался.


 Уже в очереди. У меня упоминание о нем 1929м годом. А эта каким?

----------


## brassl

Года нет, надписей вообще нет, виньетка размером 25 на 16,5 см

----------


## malyutka_e

> Доброго времени суток. 
> На первом фото угадывается часть дома с аркой ворот по ул. Преображенской - по теперешней нумерации - 22. За ним часть здания Научной библиотеки ОНУ -24.
> На втором фото действительно на заднем плане здание Грековки - Преображенская,14....Хотя, безусловно, возможны варианты.
> 
> И еще огромная просьба ко всем, кто может подсказать  - ищу фотографии разных лет дома по ул. Канатной, 15 - известный особняк Стемпковского-Волконских, последнюю фасадную стену которого разобрали этим летом. В этом доме когда-то жила наша семья - у нас есть фото уже разрушенного дома. Буду очень признательна за помощь.


 Фото дома масона Стемпковского 80-х годов с его портретом есть в первом томе (из трех) книге Сурилова об Александровском парке. Её фото есть в интернете. Ссылку найду, дам.

----------


## Milkaway

> Фото дома масона Стемпковского 80-х годов с его портретом есть в первом томе (из трех) книге Сурилова об Александровском парке. Её фото есть в интернете. Ссылку найду, дам.


 О-о-о....наконец-то мне повезло...буду ждать с нетерпением....заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## exse

Odessa 41-43:

----------


## polvnic

Г.Зозулевич в "Одесса, которую я помню". Снимок 1950 г.

----------


## SaMoVar

На reibert пользователь Netslov выложил довольно большой объём новых фото. За что ему огромное спасибо.

----------


## Milkaway

Да...у меня в этой школе на Гоголя, 17 дядя учился...а рядом в доме 15 - бывш особняк Манук-Бея -  говорят был дом пионеров...

----------


## Скрытик

Грустное зрелище 
http://dumskaya.net/news/ruiny-pod-primorskim-bulvarom-prodolgayut-rushit-017104/

----------


## Shipshin

[QUOTE=Скрытик;26150933]Грустное зрелище 

А для кого-то Обнадеживающее.

----------


## Milkaway

> Грустное зрелище 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/ruiny-pod-primorskim-bulvarom-prodolgayut-rushit-017104/


 Да.....удивительное рядом......казалось бы, мы ко всему привыкли, нас трудно чем-либо удивить...............   но... уж в который раз не устает удивлять  абсолютный пофигизм тех, кто ДОЛЖЕН за этим следить, охранять, восстанавливать...........мы теряем наш город. 
Скоро не то, что внукам - детям не будет что показать....а самим останеться терзаться смутными сомнениями.... а было ли это на самом деле ....

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, Думская фотку с ОдессаСтори взяла, даже ссылка есть. Логотип, правда затерли - свой влепили.

----------


## mlch

> Кстати, Думская фотку с ОдессаСтори взяла, даже ссылка есть. Логотип, правда затерли - свой влепили.


 Но источник все-же указали в подписи.  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Да.....удивительное рядом......казалось бы, мы ко всему привыкли, нас трудно чем-либо удивить...............   но... уж в который раз не устает удивлять  абсолютный пофигизм тех, кто ДОЛЖЕН за этим следить, охранять, восстанавливать...........мы теряем наш город. 
> Скоро не то, что внукам - детям не будет что показать....а самим останеться терзаться смутными сомнениями.... а было ли это на самом деле ....


 Часто в детстве там лазил с пацанами, да там состояние было чуть-чуть по лучше, но почему раньше не кто не возмущался? А парк при СССР был в хорошем состоянии - чисто, убрано, скамеечки, урны и редкие, даже очень, прохожие...

----------


## netslov

> На reibert пользователь Netslov выложил довольно большой объём новых фото. За что ему огромное спасибо.


  Большинство из них с Одесса стори,за что БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО участникам ветки и лично brasslу!

----------


## Русланчич

Тут некоторое время назад выясняли местонахождение магазина Сергея Уточкина.
Это фото рекламы этого магазина. Видно изображение велосипеда и подписи. Этот артефакт мы тоже теряем судя по современному граффити.

----------


## malyutka_e

Не помню, была такая?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не помню, была такая?


  В галерее есть.

----------


## Milkaway

> Тут некоторое время назад выясняли местонахождение магазина Сергея Уточкина.Вложение 3698941
> Это фото рекламы этого магазина. Видно изображение велосипеда и подписи. Этот артефакт мы тоже теряем судя по современному граффити.


 Первый раз слышу о том, что Уточкин занимался коммерцией....если можно - какие-то факты или предположения....очень интересно.

----------


## Milkaway

> Тут некоторое время назад выясняли местонахождение магазина Сергея Уточкина.Вложение 3698941
> Это фото рекламы этого магазина. Видно изображение велосипеда и подписи. Этот артефакт мы тоже теряем судя по современному граффити.


 Первый раз слышу о том, что Уточкин занимался коммерцией...если можно - по-подробнее - факты, предположения....очень интересно.
В свое время эту надпись хотели не только всю расчистить, но и каким-то образом выделить, сохранить. Пале-рояль и Екатерининская - стандартный туристический маршрут. По слухам была даже инициативная группа товарищей, которая выявляла и регистрировала остатки дореволюционного и довоенного прошлого.......Но...   еще недавно на Военном спуске был небольшой домишко  - бывший трактир - там все фасадные стены были расписаны рекламой - теперь там элитный новострой...
 на Белинского - Кирова на стене Когановского дома со стороны двора была надпись - керосин, уголь, дрова...

----------


## Малиновский

> Первый раз слышу о том, что Уточкин занимался коммерцией....если можно - какие-то факты или предположения....очень интересно.


  Какие могут быть предположения!?-На Одессастори есть фотографии его магазина.

----------


## Скрытик

В Одессе всегда каждый "немножечко шьет"  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Какие могут быть предположения!?-На Одессастори есть фотографии его магазина.


 А откуда известно, что это именно его магазин - кроме фотки есть еще какие-то факты...понятно, все мы ,,немножечко шьем,,, но история вещь вполне конкретная, а легенд у нас и так предостаточно....факты, господа, факты...

----------


## Milkaway

> В Одессе всегда каждый "немножечко шьет"


 В книге Анатолия Александровича Дроздовского ,,Старая Одесса:торговля и промышленность,, - коллекционера и краеведа - есть упоминание о том, что ,,....местные знаменитости, кумиры Пересыпи и Молдаванки...зарабатывающие полетами на хлеб насущный,,...Сергей Уточкин, Михаил Ефимов, Василий Хиони и др. авиаторы ,,работали,, у местного же магната А.А.Анатры на ,,Школьном,, аэродроме испытателями произведенных на его заводе самолетов и инструкторами школы летчиков....
По воспоминаниям современников и других краеведов Сергей Уточкин ,,коммерческой жилкой,, не отличался, ему было ближе другое.
Но вот его брат - Леонид Исаевич Уточкин - который жил на Екатерининской пл. в доме Ждановой - сейчас номер 6 - был владельцем кинотеатра ,,Кино-Уточ-Кино,, и надо сказать вовсю использовал славу родного брата - ,,если есть в Одессе два популярных имен, то это имена бронзового Дюка и Сергея Уточкина,,....поэтому вполне логично предположить, что магазин-склад в Пале-Рояле был в совместном пользовании, а делами скорее всего ведал именно брат....
Но, для того чтобы это подтвердить или опровергнуть нужны факты....поэтому -то очень интересно узнать что удалось выяснить г-ну Русланчичу.

----------


## Малиновский

> А откуда известно, что это именно его магазин - кроме фотки есть еще какие-то факты...понятно, все мы ,,немножечко шьем,,, но история вещь вполне конкретная, а легенд у нас и так предостаточно....факты, господа, факты...


 А зачем Вам это?

----------


## Milkaway

> А зачем Вам это?


 Для общего развития, знаете ли.... в любой краеведческой книжке в конце всегда есть ссылки, чтобы каждый кому интересны подробности мог обратиться к первоисточнику....        конечно если это не тайна.... 
 Я абсолютно не имею никаких корыстных намерений относительно использования чужих краеведческих изысканий и находок - просто хотелось бы большей конкретики в пользу общих интересов. Ведь не секрет, что многие одесситы находят массу всего интересного и не все могут например выпустить книжку или ,,застолбить,, свое первенство в находке чего-то....но это же не повод скрывать свои удачи от других.... А в целом я считаю, что чем больше будет ,,всплывать,, новой, неожиданной информации - тем лучше для всех. И если человек действительно любит свой город, дорожит его историей, то ему, впринципе, не важно как его находки дойдут до людей - важно, чтоб дошли...

----------


## Русланчич

Еще в начале прошлого года я прочел статью Михаила Бинова о Сергее Уточкине. Автор пишет, что отец братьев Уточкиных владел двумя доходными домами в Успенском переулке, оставил им наследство. Кроме этого Леониду Уточкину принадлежал кинотеатр "Кино-Уточкино", а у Сергея был свой магазин велосипедов в начале Екатерининской улицы. Я работаю экскурсоводом, поэтому  знаю о сохранившейся в арке при входе в Пале-рояль рекламе. Иногда показываю туристам.Сопоставил два этих факта, сделал вывод. На этот форум я после долгого перерыва зашел несколько дней назад имея желание поделиться этим своим "изысканием и находкой". Но обнаружил, что меня опередили уважаемые  brassl, malyutka_e и antique, написавшие об этом еще в декабре( стр.633, сообщения 12651, 12655). Эх...Говорила мне жена - пиши статью, патентуй находку...)) На фото brassl внизу четко виден адрес - Пале-Рояль. Думаю это настенное изображение действительно необходимо каким-то образом сохранить. В катакомбах, например, угольные рисунки времен войны закрыты стеклом, прикрепленным к стене, которое защищает их от внешних воздействий. Возможно нечто подобное можно сделать и в данном случае. Может быть мы с вами станем "инициативной группой товарищей"?
 У меня кстати есть еще несколько фото "говорящих" стен. Посмотреть можно здесь http://boolldozer.livejournal.com/684.html

----------


## Малиновский

Была такая фотка?

----------


## Малиновский

Вот еще.

----------


## Малиновский

Вотъ.

----------


## Milkaway

Большое спасибо, Русланчич, за ответ...если не трудно, как называлась статья Бинова и где ее можно найти...а так же спасибо за ссылку по теме - я тут тоже недавно...
Отдельное спасибо  Good++++  за рекламное объявление ,,С.Уточкин - ФОНОГРАФЫ - Екатерининская пл.в Одессе,,.....Опять же, сопоставив два факта - рекламы и адреса проживания Леонида Уточкина на Екатерининской пл.6 - можно предположить, что этот магазин находился в доме Ждановой, где жил брат....возможно, что и в этом ,,бизнесе,, Леонид играл далеко не последнюю роль.

----------


## kravshik

> Была такая фотка?


 Большое спасибо за такую интересную фотку-это очень необычное и действительно неординарное событие-строительство Тещиного моста

еще и запечатленное на фото......

По возможности предлагаю поискать такого рода фото по семейно-историческим архивам,я тоже сейчас таким похожим занят,я думаю в нашу галерею это пойдет с большим удовольствием....когда Сергей приедет, обязательно оценит.

Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Малиновский

> Большое спасибо за такую интересную фотку-это очень необычное и действительно неординарное событие-строительство Тещиного моста
> 
> еще и запечатленное на фото......
> 
> По возможности предлагаю поискать такого рода фото по семейно-историческим архивам,я тоже сейчас таким похожим занят,я думаю в нашу галерею это пойдет с большим удовольствием....когда Сергей приедет, обязательно оценит.
> 
> Еще раз спасибо!


 Пожалуйста!Главное всем нам удачных поисков редких фотографий.

----------


## Русланчич

Уважаемая Milkaway, статью Бинова можно прочесть в книге "Сергей Уточкин. Изгой и баловень судьбы" одесского издательства "Optimum". Книга представляет собой сборник статей и рассказов самого Уточкина и людей которые его знали (Утесов, Нилус, Катаев, Куприн, Дон-Аминадо, Гиляровский, Паустовский и другие).

----------


## netslov

наш николаевский друг Николаша с соседней ветки reibert.info выложил ссылочку-фотки военные за Одессу посмотри каких нет в архиве и добавь 

http://allworldwars.com/Romanian-and-German-Troops-in-Bessarabia-Ukraine-Crimea-1941-42-Part-II.html#1

----------


## Алик Савенков

А вот интересная табличка.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Херсонская (Пастера)

----------


## Русланчич

Улица Пастера, дом № 60 дворянина Ивана Михайловича))

----------


## VicTur

> Улица Пастера, дом № 60 дворянина Ивана Михайловича))Вложение 3712530


 Не просто Ивана Михайловича, а Ивана Михайловича Бузни.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Спасибо! Потому что фамилию прочесть не смог,а лестницы рядом не было.

----------


## Politmaker

Интересно, а кто делал вот эти старые таблички. Есть ведь такие шедевры, явно не просто штамповки, а ручная работа.

----------


## Antique

> Интересно, а кто делал вот эти старые таблички. Есть ведь такие шедевры, явно не просто штамповки, а ручная работа.


 В те времена было достаточно опытных мастеров. Таблички предположительно должны были изготавливать там же где и другие металлические изделия, а именно в слесарных и литейных мастерских.

----------


## Igor28

Ребята фоткайте Лермонтовский. Скоро его не будет. 

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1200606&p=26286871&viewfull=1#post26286871

----------


## Алик Савенков

Оказывается в Одессе Юморину начали проводить гораздо раньше.

----------


## VicTur

> Спасибо! Потому что фамилию прочесть не смог,а лестницы рядом не было.


 Это не мне спасибо, а Андрею Красножону. Именно из его каталога я узнал фамилию домовладельца, закрытую номерной табличкой.

----------


## Milkaway

> Интересно, а кто делал вот эти старые таблички. Есть ведь такие шедевры, явно не просто штамповки, а ручная работа.


 Извините, но не могу ни вставить про между прочим свои ,,пять копеек,,...  именно эта табличка не металлическая, а мраморная - я еще помню ее грязно-белой, правда было это давненько... зачем ее испаганили ???  Наверное, как многие сейчас делают, решили ,,художественно,, навести буквы, но таланта и терпения не хватило - табличка барельефная - запачкали мрамор - отмывать не стали и полностью закрасили...варвары. 

Таблички такого типа не редкость, но чаще встречаются мраморные таблички по-проще - с текстом, вырезанным в плоскости камня - их и краской гораздо легче навести...таблички изготовляли в каменотесных мастерских, где делали различные декоративные элементы для зданий...бывало со сменой собственника меняли и таблички. 

Кстати, дом на Пастера,60 в справочниках обозначен как доходный дом Леонарди.арх. Прохаска тринадцатого года постройки.
Таблички делали еще из металла - кованные, литые и деревянные...

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 3717192Оказывается в Одессе Юморину начали проводить гораздо раньше.


 Какая красота..............это Дерибасовская? 30-е годы?

----------


## Antique

> Кстати, дом на Пастера,60 в справочниках обозначен как доходный дом Леонарди.арх. Прохаска тринадцатого года постройки.
> Таблички делали еще из металла - кованные, литые и деревянные...


 Участком владел сначала Евгений ИвановичЛеонарди (в некоторых выпусках Всей Одессы указан как Леонард), а где-то в 1913-1914-х годах сменился владелец участка - возможно это здание было построено уже для Бузини, так как более логичным было бы предположить, что новый хозяин выкупил участок под новую застройку, причём Бузини указан не только табличке, но и на монограмме на картуше в створках ворот.




> Это не мне спасибо, а Андрею Красножону. Именно из его каталога я узнал фамилию домовладельца, закрытую номерной табличкой.


 Гениально! Такая хорошая публикация да прозябает в неизвестности!

----------


## Скрытик

> Какая красота..............это Дерибасовская? 30-е годы?


  Ну для 30х Сталин староват. Это послевоенные годы.

----------


## mlch

> Ну для 30х *Сталин староват*. Это послевоенные годы.


 И, к тому же, при погонах, которые были введены в 1943 году.

----------


## VicTur

> Гениально! Такая хорошая публикация да прозябает в неизвестности!


 Спасибо.
В работе Красножона, действительно, много ценного. Но ошибок, к сожалению, он там тоже нагородил море. Давно у меня бродит идея наметить маршрут, пройтись по всем этим адресам и все их проверить. Руки никак не доходят.

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо.
> В работе Красножона, действительно, много ценного. Но ошибок, к сожалению, он там тоже нагородил море. Давно у меня бродит идея наметить маршрут, пройтись по всем этим адресам и все их проверить. Руки никак не доходят.


 Вы не подскажете одну из ошибочных записей? Хотелось бы понять характер ошибок, да и просто интересно.

----------


## Milkaway

> А вот интересная табличка.Вложение 3711869


 А мне тут книжка попалась - справочник по Одессе - 57 года.....тогда в этом доме было  культурно-массовое учреждение - матросский клуб.

----------


## Kamin

Матросский клуб был там и в 60 годы.

----------


## Milkaway

А ПИВНОЙ БАР, судя по книжке, был ОДИН на весь город...на Тираспольской,2.  Неужели и правда такое когда-то было

----------


## Milkaway

> А ПИВНОЙ БАР, судя по книжке, был ОДИН на весь город...на Тираспольской,2.  Неужели и правда такое когда-то было


 Там же были и художественная мастерсакя, и ремонт часов и даже салон химической чистки и окраски одежды...а еще пункт по ремонту пишущих, швейных, счётных машин, касс и арифмометров....О как...

----------


## VicTur

> Вы не подскажете одну из ошибочных записей? Хотелось бы понять характер ошибок, да и просто интересно.


 Например, Олег Луговой, автор «Брам Одеси», проверял Новобазарный переулок, 9 — говорит, у Красножона адрес неправильно указан. Или, например, приводя надпись на фасаде Оперного, Красножон допустил 4 (!) ошибки; в частности, получилось, будто строительство Оперного закончилось на семь лет раньше, чем началось.
На этот каталог, кстати, уже была ссылка на форуме: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=9885759&viewfull=1#post9885759.

----------


## Гидрант

> Ну для 30х Сталин староват. Это послевоенные годы.


 И троллейбусные провода.

----------


## Antique

> Например, Олег Луговой, автор «Брам Одеси», проверял Новобазарный переулок, 9 — говорит, у Красножона адрес неправильно указан.


 Я ещё нашёл две пары записей касательно Екатерининской 9 и пер. Менделеева, 6. Имелись ввиду здания по разным сторонам улицы, но в итоге записаны под одним адресом.

----------


## Screech

Красиво

----------


## Screech

Хорош фотограф как и объект фотографии

----------


## Screech

И чего фотографы такие вещи прячут от одесситов!

----------


## Screech

Такое нельзя потерять!

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 3722669 Хорош фотограф как и объект фотографии


 Да уж....дворик на Спиридоновской хорош, только малость мрачноват.

----------


## Milkaway

И это классная развалка на Конной - там тааааакие типажи попадаются - оторваться невозможно...

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 3722636 Красиво


 Ужасно.

----------


## Milkaway

А это, наверное, Гоголя,9 - лет десят-пятнадцать назад....

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 3722720 Такое нельзя потерять!


 А это....может быть задний двор общаги морского колледжа на Успенской угол Осипова.....там еще стоят похожие гаражи.

----------


## mlch

> А это, наверное, Гоголя,9 - лет десят-пятнадцать назад....


 Это таки да Гоголя 9, но и четыре года назад так именно и выглядело. Я водил гостей по городу, зашли в этот двор и я очень хорошо запомнил эту наполовину разобранную лавовую плитку. это было весной 2008-го

----------


## Milkaway

> Это таки да Гоголя 9, но и четыре года назад так именно и выглядело. Я водил гостей по городу, зашли в этот двор и я очень хорошо запомнил эту наполовину разобранную лавовую плитку. это было весной 2008-го


 
А я там была совсем недавно - там плиточку положили и ворота новые поставили, а узнала по заднему плану...

----------


## OMF

> Ну для 30х Сталин староват. Это послевоенные годы.


 Фото, естественно, послевоенное - видны троллейбусные провода, но номера еще довоенные. Отсюда делаем вывод, что это 46-47 год (после этого номера образца 36-го года уже были заменены на желтые образца 46-го года)

----------


## exse

Т.к. на демонстрации задействованы "иномарки", значит еще не объявлена борьба с космополитизмом (1948—1953) - фото год-два после войны.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Кто знает кому это был памятник? Я слышал, что румынскому поэту. В молодости я помню видел бюст, но кому не помню.

----------


## heffalump1974

Если не ошибаюсь, Михаю Эминеску. Сейчас новый временно (?) стоит при консульстве на Базарной. http://dniester.ru/content/v-odesse-otkryli-pamyatnik-mikhayu-eminesku

----------


## VicTur

> Кто знает кому это был памятник? Я слышал, что румынскому поэту. В молодости я помню видел бюст, но кому не помню.Вложение 3723607Вложение 3723604


 Эминеску. В газетах тогда писали, что это — первый памятник в Аллее поэтов, которую планировалось устроить возле университета. К сожалению, ограничились только Эминеску, да и тот вскорости пропал.
Если у кого есть фотографии этого памятника, поделитесь, буду очень благодарен.

----------


## OMF

> Т.к. на демонстрации задействованы "иномарки", значит еще не объявлена борьба с космополитизмом (1948—1953) - фото год-два после войны.


 Борьба с космополитизмом не переходила на автотранспорт, а была направлена на лиц вполне одной, определенной, национальности. Все знают, какой.

----------


## Black_Rabbit

> Ну для 30х Сталин староват. Это послевоенные годы.


  Точно. .Виссарионыч в шинели с погонами...

----------


## Milkaway

Ах, какой был мужчина....ну настоящий...генералиссимус ? - одна большущая звезда....

----------


## exse

> Борьба с космополитизмом не переходила на автотранспорт, а была направлена на лиц вполне одной, определенной, национальности. Все знают, какой.


 Это слишком узко. "Борьба с космополитизмом"- это и борьба с западничеством. 

   А в то, что _"Борьба с космополитизмом не переходила на автотранспорт"_  позволю себе вам не поверить, хотя бы потому, что не один десяток лет интересуюсь автотранспортом того времени и не раз бывшие чиновники 50-х говорили, что любимого "немца" или "американца" пришлось списать (передать в район, продать) именно в связи с борьбой с космополитизмом.
    И в том, что это коснулось не только людей "определенной национальности", но и машин любой национальности , кроме советской, можно убедиться хотя бы по фотографиям улиц Москвы  того периода (просто они более доступны, чем одесские) - "иномарок" на них уже почти нет, тем более не было НИ ОДНОЙ на таком серьезном мероприятии как демонстрация.

----------


## OMF

Ну нет. "Безродные космополиты" - это все же евреи. Борьбу же со "стилягами" и прочим "упадочничеством" вел уже Хрущев. 
Насчет автомобилей в Москве и в Одессе - так это две большие разницы... Вся продукция распределялась сначала в столицу, потом всем остальным. Поэтому в провинции (читай в Одессе) ездили на том, что было, особенно в 1946 г. Я еще в 60-е застал немало Студеров и прочего ленд-лиза, даже парочку Опелей.

----------


## exse

> ...Я еще в 60-е застал немало Студеров и прочего ленд-иза, даже парочку Опелей.


  А я вчера видел парочку довоенных Опелей, а прошлым летом стучал сапогом по колесу Студера.  Ну и что? Где я написал, что в 46г шла борьба с космополитизмом??? При чем здесь Хрущев? 

 Я, видимо, нечаянно написал на хинди вместо русского, поэтому вы меня не поняли. Переведу: В гос- и  партаппарате ездить на "трофеях" в конце 40-х начале 50-х было, как минимум, не патриотично и чревато, а использовать на демонстрациях *недопустимо* .  

Ушли в оффтоп, поэтому больше об этом писать не буду, а молодым, если засомневаются в предложенной вами интерпретации "борьбы с космополитизмом", тов.Гугель в помощь.

----------


## cerubina

> Сообщение от OMF  
> Борьба с космополитизмом ... была направлена на лиц вполне одной, определенной, национальности. Все знают, какой.


 Я бы всё же уточнила: преимущественно.

----------


## OMF

> А я вчера видел парочку довоенных Опелей, а прошлым летом стучал сапогом по колесу Студера.  Ну и что? Где я написал, что в 46г шла борьба с космополитизмом??? При чем здесь Хрущев? 
> 
>  Я, видимо, нечаянно написал на хинди вместо русского, поэтому вы меня не поняли. Переведу: В гос- и  партаппарате ездить на "трофеях" в конце 40-х начале 50-х было, как минимум, не патриотично и чревато, а использовать на демонстрациях *недопустимо* .  
> 
> Ушли в оффтоп, поэтому больше об этом писать не буду, а молодым, если засомневаются в предложенной вами интерпретации "борьбы с космополитизмом", тов.Гугель в помощь.


 Я-то все понял, а вот Вы, видимо, не очень. Ну что ж, скажу еще раз - снимок сделан не позже(!) 1947 г., когда еще не было ни ГАЗ-51, ни ЗИС-150 ни прочего отечественного автостроения. Поэтому ездили на всем, что было после войны. Какое отношение снимок имеет к гос- и партаппарату я тоже не понимаю, на заводах же, повторюсь, было не до жиру. Тем более не надо сравнивать Одессу с Москвой.

Что же касается борьбы с "космополитизмом", то и к этому периоду снимок не имеет отношения, т.к. был сделан гораздо раньше.

----------


## OMF

> Я бы всё же уточнила: преимущественно.


 Серьезно? И какая же еще национальность "удостоилась" такой "чести"? Чеченцев и калмыков не предлагать, там была совсем другая история, и выселили их уже к тому времени, и врачей других национальностей не припомню...

----------


## cerubina

Ну, например: моему дяде, уже к тому времени весьма заслуженному капитану (торгового флота, не врач), было отказано в праве бороздить моря и океаны (спасибо, техникум техфлота приютил преподавателем английского) по причине космополитизЬма - имя-отчество у него было неправильное - Ромуальд Юлианович, да и происхождение - мать - из латышских немцев, отец - одесский украинец.
 Да и не только против "врачей-отравителей" была направлена кампания. Статья "Безродные космополиты  Об антипатриотической группе театральных критиков" подвергает позору группу литераторов, большинство из которых евреи (как бы не сбежали в новообразованный Израиль - призрак сионизма), но есть и армянин, и русские.

----------


## Русланчич

> Сообщение от Milkaway
>  А я там была совсем недавно - там плиточку положили и ворота новые поставили, а узнала по заднему плану...


 Вот это и ужасно! Вместо реставрации старых - ставят новые. И все меньше колорита одесского. Вот так мы ее ( Одессу)  и теряем постепенно...

----------


## OMF

> Ну, например: моему дяде, уже к тому времени весьма заслуженному капитану (торгового флота, не врач), было отказано в праве бороздить моря и океаны (спасибо, техникум техфлота приютил преподавателем английского) по причине космополитизЬма - имя-отчество у него было неправильное - Роман Юлианович, да и происхождение - мать - из латышских немцев, отец - одесский украинец.
>  Да и не только против "врачей-отравителей" была направлена кампания. Статья "Безродные космополиты  Об антипатриотической группе театральных критиков" подвергает позору группу литераторов, большинство из которых евреи (как бы не сбежали в новообразованный Израиль - призрак сионизма), но есть и армянин, и русские.


 Но боролись-то в итоге не с армянами или с русскими... Микояна или Маленкова из Политбюро не гнали, а вот Кагановича - в шею 
С Вашим же дядей ситуация скорее не по национальному, а по "образовательному" признаку - бывал за границей, знает "вражий" язык, небось насмотрелся там всяких свобод... А тут и отчество попалось "политически некорректное". В общем, был бы человек, а статью мы ему всегда найдем

----------


## Screech

Фильм "Исправленному верить" 1959г Видов Одессы море! В частности стадиион ЧМП во время игры)))  6 мин 53 сек

----------


## cerubina

> Но боролись-то в итоге не с армянами или с русскими...


 Точность - вежливость королей. :smileflag: 
Боролись с образованными, свободно мыслящими, потенциально способными к объединению людьми. В еврейской среде таких немало, а антисемитизм - давно сформированный ксенофобский "бренд", увы, безотказно работающий. :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

Хочу вставить и свой ,,пятак,, в дискуссию о ,,безродном космополитизьме,, - изначально это все же касалось только евреев -  так уж исторически сложилось, что этот народ Родины своей как бы не имел. Когда же появился Израиль как государство, многие наши евреи восприняли этот факт очень позитивно...не подозревая даже чем это для них обернется....так они стали изменниками советской Родины, ,,безродными Космополитами,,...были закрыты ВСЕ культурные еврейские заведения, закрыты газеты, разогнан союз еврейских присателей и др. Составлялись списки чистокровных евреев и полукровок на предмет депортации - а так как на местах органы власти не особо разбирались в тонкостях дела, то каждый кто имел подозрительные внешность, имя и фамилию попадали ,,на карандаш,, даже если не имели к евреям никакого отношения...Бывало, что палку перегибали, подозревая еврейские корни у армян, русских, украинцев, пытаясь выслужиться...особенно были подозрительны люди образованные....таким образом, то что началось с евреев  - в результате особого служебного рвения товарищей - пошло дальше в народ....

----------


## Алик Савенков

Благодарю за информацию, но фотографии целого памятника, к сожалению, нет.

----------


## Киров

И я...свой пятак...Может все преувеличено..?Никогда не видел дворника -еврея,(типа"я из-за моей национальности  не смог закончить институт"),Вспоминаю имя отчества воспитателей в детском саду-думаю они в большинстве были евреи,школа,техникум,институт...врачи в больницах-процентов 70% были евреями...На заводе в 70х годах на моем сборочном участке из 70 слесарей и сварщиков.был один еврей(ну может два)и то все говорили что у него что-то с головой.В механическом цехе были евреи высоко квалифицированные токаря,фрезеровщики..,гордость завода...В техотделе из  60 человек-примерно 40 были евреи,включая начальника...главный нормировщик,начальник ОТК,плановый отдел,отдел снабжения,отдел труда и зарплаты,бухгалтерия...-это практически на 100% евреи...Многие из этих людей закончили институты в 40х-50х годах.PS Смотрю сейчас на фото своего класса 1968 год-завуч,классный руководитель,пионерважатая-евреи...мы их любили,им доверяли...

----------


## Milkaway

Ну, насколько мне известно не изкнижек или интернета, а по рассказам людей это переживших - все относительно хорошо закончилось - Сталин умер - политические приоритеты поменялись, никого никуда в массовом порядке не выслали, хотя на карте СССР, за Уралом, таки появилась еврейская автономная область со столицей в городе Биробиджан...но, как говориться, осадок все таки остался....потому что пострадавшие действительно были. В первую очередь люди, которые старались сохранить традиции и культуру...и были евреями, что называется не только по фамилии, но и по сути...Остальные многочисленные сограждане, которые имели ,,неудобные,,фамилии и внешность ,,с намёком,, но не особо вникавшие в тонкости своей национальной истории, в большинстве считали себя обычными гражданами советской страны и отделались, так сказать ,,легким испугом,,...К сожалению, след после этой истории тянулся еще несколько десятилетий... и то,что при Сталине было явным - в последующие годы носило ,,подковерный,, характер...
Да, были случаи - и не единичные, когда, например, в одесский медин  евреев негласно не принимали...тогда считалось, что они не дают поступить учиться другим ребятам из маленьких городов и деревень....приходилось уезжать поступать в другие города....Много похожих ситуаций было и в консерватории, когда говорили, что не может учебная группа состоять из одних евреев - а как же интернационализм...и вообще эта тема всегда - так или иначе - присутствовала в любом коллективе...
Так было...

----------


## фауст

> Ну, насколько мне известно не изкнижек или интернета, а по рассказам людей это переживших - все относительно хорошо закончилось - Сталин умер - политические приоритеты поменялись, никого никуда в массовом порядке не выслали, хотя на карте СССР, за Уралом, таки появилась еврейская автономная область со столицей в городе Биробиджан...
> Так было...


   Еврейская автономная область появилась ещё в 1934 году. 
 При Сталине.

----------


## Киров

№ 29

Из дела партийного архива «Списки технических работников аппарата обкома КП(б)У. Справки, сообщения органов УКГБ по Одесской области о компрометирующих материалах на партийных и советских работников»: письмо реэвакуированной работницы Одесского порта И.А.О.*  Генеральному секретарю ЦК КП(б)У Н.С.Хрущеву об антисемитских настроениях в послеоккупационной Одессе
ГАОО, ф. П-11, оп. 11, д. 66, лл. 6-8

    Учитывая конфиденциальность изложенных в письме фактов, подлинные фамилии автора и фигурантов дела не воспроизводятся.



Слева вверху собственноручная резолюция Н.С.Хрущева: «Т. Колыбанову.  Срочно наведите порядок и сообщите в ЦК КПбУ. 31/V- 44 г. Н.Хрущев»



Уважаемый никита сергеевич!

            Вынуждена обратиться к Вам, т.к. не понимаю, что делается в моем родном городе.

            Я старая сотрудница Одесского порта, прибыла в начале мая в Одессу из эвакуации из Средней Азии и сразу окунулась в гущу рабочих в порту. Считаю своим долгом сообщить Вам свои наблюдения и соображения, т.к. все попытки разрешить мучающие меня вопросы здесь, на месте, ни к чему не приводят. Для Вас, очевидно, не секрет, что на территории Одесской области румынами и немцами была проведена колоссальная агитация против евреев. В настоящее время одесское население очень серьезно настроено против их. При проезде через Харьков в Одессу я была проинформирована, что евреев временно на Украине на руководящую работу не берут, т.к. немцы и румыны еврейский вопрос использовали в своих фашистских целях. Вопросом этим я очень интересовалась, т.к. у меня муж также еврей. Что же я застала на месте по приезде. Антисемитизм в городе поистине жуткий. Это я почувствовала в первый же день. Когда вернулась на свою старую квартиру, где прожила 13 лет, то мои соседи встретили меня словами: «Где же ты бросила своего жида (думается, мой муж) или пока боишься привозить сюда? Да и не советуем, т.к. мы уже от жидов успели отвыкнуть». Меня это, конечно, больно задело. Но дело не в моем, личном. Выйдя на работу в порт, я столкнулась с еще более неприятными, вернее просто погромными настроениями среди моряков и грузчиков. Причем, дело в том, что, к сожалению, они имеют некоторые основания. У нас помощником начальника Одесского порта работает некто Гольдин, по национальности еврей, работавший зам. Пред. Горсовета в период осады Одессы и прославившийся, как крупнейший взяточник и махер. В период оккупации города он ведал выдачей посадочных талонов на пароход и продавал их по цене от 3000 до 5000 руб. за штуку. В частности, мой двоюродный брат заплатил за талон на эвакуацию лично этому самому Гольдину 3,5 тыс. рублей. На этих «делах» Гольдин нажил себе крупную сумму и в 1941 г. вывез из Одессы буквально чемоданы с деньгами. О его махинациях знает почти вся Одесса. Начальником ОРС’а Черноморского пароходства работает некто Бродский, не менее известный жулик и проходимец. В результате – все торговцы в торговых точках ОРС’а также евреи. Все это вызывает большое возмущение среди портовых рабочих. Идут разговоры следующего порядка: «Правду говорили немцы и румыны, что с возвращением большевиков нас снова отдадут в кабалу жидам»; «посмотрите – носить камни не хотят, а торговать, воровать за наш счет и обвешивать – они первые»; и несколько похуже: «если советская власть не позаботиться избавить нас от них, придется самим взяться за это дело».

            Мне кажется, что если бы на эти должности были назначены даже евреи, но такие, которые себя оправдали, то даже это было бы лучше. Но самое лучшее было бы временно запретить им въезд, а уже приехавших изъять из торгующей сети (это вызывает наибольшее возмущение). А также временно не допускать на руководящую работу.

            Другой пример, который сейчас волнует всю Одессу – это распределение жилой площади и опись и изъятие мебели. Эти вещи в Одессе превращаются в политическую проблему. Мало того, что при распределении квартир наблюдается масса злоупотреблений (очень много управдомов - евреи), то к этому гл. инженером зам. начальника горкомхоза и горжилуправления назначен некто Брейтгурд, который в делах протекции и жульничества охулки на руку не кладет.

            Одновременно в городе идет опись т.н. «безхозяйственной» мебели. Приходят на квартиру работники горФО и райсовета и если узнают, что в квартире есть даже на хранении чужая мебель, описывают ее вместе с хозяйской мебелью и назначают к продаже. При этом дело без различных махинаций и злоупотреблений не обходится. А за пианино идет буквальная охота и владельцам пианино и др. ценных вещей приходится проводить десятки свидетелей, чтобы отстоять свои вещи. Одновременно проводится такое мероприятие: всем дворникам дано распоряжение не выпускать из своих домов ни одной вещи. В результате такого положения люди, реэвакуированные с Востока, не могут получить обратно своих вещей, т.к. у них из-под носа вывозят их какие-то еврейчики, успевшие их «купить» через горпромторг.

            Все эти вещи вызывают огромное количество нареканий, которые приводят к подрыву авторитета партийных и советских организаций.

            Необходимо также указать, что большое количество евреев уже успело появиться в городе после занятия его нашими частями и ведет себя очень вызывающе по отношению к остававшимся на оккупированной территории людям, обещая посчитаться с ними, разделаться и т.д. Учитывая, что проведенная румынами и немцами агитация дала все же большие плоды (я говорю о еврейском вопросе), а советская власть по этому вопросу никакой агитации и разъяснительной работы не ведет, создается весьма щекотливое положение.

            Обо всех этих вопросах работники порта и грузчики собираются писать Вам коллективное письмо.

            Ставя Вас в известность о создавшемся положении, я хочу просить об одном, чтобы мое письмо не стало известно пом. нач. порта Гольдину, ибо тогда я буду съедена.

     Мой адрес: г. Одесса, Шиглица 4.

            Остаюсь глубокоуважаемая Вас, тов. Никита Сергеевич,
И.А.Онищенко

Если что-нибудь не так написала, то прошу извинить, т.к. большой политической грамотностью не владею.



№ 30

Информация секретаря Одесского горокома КП(б)У Фролова секретарю Одесского обкома КП(б)У Колыбанову по проверке фактов, изложенных в письме И.А.О.  генсеку Н.С.Хрущеву
ГАОО, ф. П-11, оп. 11, д. 66, лл. 9-11.
Совершенно секретно

            В соответствии с Вашим поручением, нами проделана проверка фактов, указанных в письме гр. Онищенко, посланного на имя секретаря ЦК КПбУ Н.С.Хрущева. Проверкой установлено, что факт, указанный в заявлении о наличии большого процента использования на руководящей работе в Одесском торговом порту и на заводе А. Марти, тов.тов. еврейской национальности – подтверждается.

            В Одесском торговом порту на 35 человек руководящего состава 15 человек являются товарищами еврейской национальности, что составляет 43%, причем тогда, как из общего списочного состава работающих 2198 человек на рядовой работе нет совершенно. Должны сказать, что абсолютное большинство этих товарищей (11 из 15) присланы Наркоматом Морского Флота, в частности заместителем Наркома товарищем ВЕЛЕХОВЫМ с назначением на должности непосредственно в городе Москве. Так, например, посланы или назначены наркоматом: зам. начальника порта тов. ГИЛЬДИН М.М., который не имеет специального образования и опыта работы в области морского транспорта; начальник отдела труда и зарплаты тов. ЧЕРНЯК Р.А.; зам. нач. автобазы тов. ФЕКСОН М.А.; зам. нач. 1-го участка ГАЛАНТЕР Г.И. и т.д., причем, многие должности, не входящие в номенклатуру наркомата, были заполнены непосредственно наркоматом, товарищами еврейской национальности.

            Подтверждается так же факт, указанный в письме гражданки О. о высказывании недовольства со стороны отдельной части рабочих, что абсолютное большинство руководящих постов занимают товарищи еврейской национальности, тогда как на рядовой работе их почти нет совершенно.

            Примерно подобное положение и на заводе им. А.Марти. Из 22 человек еврейской национальности 10 человек работают в ОРС’е, в том числе на руководящих постах 8 человек, тогда как на рядовых работах  - чернорабочими - работают только два человека – товарищи РОЙЗЕН С.Я. и СОЛОМОН М.Б.

            Характерно отметить, что у директора завода товарища ЛЕСОВИКОВА  все заместители, за исключением зам. директора по кадрам тов. БИРЮКОВА, являются товарищи еврейской национальности, присланные наркоматом, а именно: - коммерческий директор товарищ ШТАРКМАН Я.Р., главный инженер тов. ЧЕРТКОВ Израиль Яковлевич, нач. ОРС’а тов. БРОДСКИЙ А.М. и нач. управления капитального строительства тов. ТИЛЬКИН.

            Следует сказать, что в целом ряде других организаций Воднотранспортного района руководящие посты занимают товарищи еврейской национальности, присланные непосредственно наркоматами, главками, трестами и т.д. Так, например, в Облфинотделе из 20 чел., прибывших с Востока, 11 чел. – евреи; Союзпечать – прибыло 7 чел., все 7 чел. евреи. Вторая дистанция связи - прибыло 6 чел., из них 4 чел. Евреи; ОСМЧ-10 – прибыло 13 чел., из них 7 чел. Евреи; горжилуправление -прибыло 3 чел., из них 2 чел. евреи и т.д.

            Что касается фактов расхищения мебели, неправильного распределения квартир и жульничества в период оккупации из гор. Одессы в 1941 г. со стороны тов. ГИЛЬДИНА, нам установить не удалось, здесь, видимо, потребуется вести следствие. Что касается тов. ГИЛЬДИНА, надо сказать, последний авторитетом среди коллектива портовиков не пользуется, большой ценности для работы порта не представляет и для пользы дела его необходимо от работы зам. начальника порта освободить и перевести на другую работу в пределах порта.



Секретарь Одесского горокома КП(Б)У          Фролов

----------


## Milkaway

> Еврейская автономная область появилась ещё в 1934 году. 
>  При Сталине.


 Да, все правильно, извините за не точность....но ,,порядочные евреи,, по собственной инициативе там не жили... и никогда не составляли большинства населения, а сейчас их там вообще ОДИН ПРОЦЕНТ....
Мне рассказывали как многие родители напутствовали своих детей  не болтать лишнего и пугали при этом неминуемой высылкой всей семьи в глухой край -  в Биробиджан....как раз в пору борьбы с ,,безродным космополитизмом,,...Рассказывали реальный случай, когда группу школьников собирались посвящать в пионэры и у одного мальчика спросили на каком языке дома, в быту, он разговаривает с бабушкой, говорит ли она еще на каких-то языках, кроме русского....понятно, что ребенка легко обмануть ...и мальчик в конце концов ,,вспомнил,,, что его бабущка очень редко разговаривает на идише со своей знакомой на базаре. И, о ужас, он пару раз присутствовал при этих встречах и даже кое-что понимает.... Вердикт пионэрского совета - НЕ ДОСТОИН.....как говориться - без комментариев...

----------


## Буджак

Это какие годы?

----------


## exse

_"...порядочные евреи,, по собственной инициативе там не жили... и никогда не составляли большинства населения, а сейчас их там вообще ОДИН ПРОЦЕНТ...."_


*1940  СССР*    Евреи 4 620 000* 2,4%*

*1935  Одесса*   Тубинститут - Белинского, 19 (взял первое попавшееся учреждение с большим штатом, чтобы выборка была побольше):

Директор -                          Розенблит Я.И.
Главврач -                         Ляховецкий,
Зам.дир. по админ.части -     Когон Б.М.
Зам.дир. по науке -     проф.Меерсон Д.Л.
Зав.отделением -        проф.Кофман С.В.
Консультант -             проф.Корман И.В.
Зав.отд. соц.пат. -      проф.Сукеников В.А.
Зав.дет.отд. -               доц.Великанов А.Н.
Зав.отд.сан.-гиг. -       доц.Глузман А.М.
Зав.терапией -             доц.Альперин М.М.
Зав.биохим.отд. -        доц.Дерибас
Зав.отд.имм.-био.лаб. - доц.Шпанир
Зав.леч.-био.лаб. -      доц.Каган
Зав.кож.отд. -           проф.Фельдман А.А.
Зав.отоларинг. -        проф.Боржим С.Г.

----------


## SaMoVar

Давайте не трогать национальные вопросы. Считаю это вредным. Выложенный фактаж из облархива - это история. Всякие домыслы оставим при себе.

----------


## Milkaway

> Это какие годы?


 Это было в самом начале пятидесятых. Бабушку-старушку  заподозрили  в ,,оголтелом сионизме,, - семья готовилась к возможным неприятностям....Но папа мальчика пришел к нашему родственнику - не еврею - в те времена честному и уважаемому человеку с просьбой помочь в этой ситуации. Сын нашего родственника учился в одном классе с маленьким ,,сионистом,, и дружил с ним....  Наш родственник пришел к директору школы и развеял все сомнения относительно ,,неблагонадежности,, этой семьи - ему перечить не посмели. А мальчика через некоторое время приняли в пионэры...

----------


## Milkaway

> Давайте не трогать национальные вопросы. Считаю это вредным. Выложенный фактаж из облархива - это история. Всякие домыслы оставим при себе.


 Абсолютно поддерживаю...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Просто пора привыкнуть,что если евреи ,как нация в стране в меньшинстве,то есть города,где она в большинстве.А где-то ощущают их недостаток.Правда по этому поводу никто не выходит на митинги и не просит "добавить чуток" для статистики.В жизни такое бывает...

----------


## Пушкин

Насчет письма Хрущеву - полный бред, если учитывать что около 100000евреев - одесситов было расстреляно во время войны... Мой дед вернувшись с войны увидел такую картину: - все родственники были убиты (включая детей), остались только такие же вернувшиеся с войны и одна семья из эвакуации, их квартиру давно заняли другие люди (по рассказам деда - явно не одесситы), но среди горожан присутствовал эмоциональный подъём, выражавшийся в огромном энтузиазме по восстановлению города. Шутка ли восстановить город за пару лет, а вы помните, что на снимках Люфтваффе августа 44года - каждый второй дом без крыши...

----------


## VicTur

> Благодарю за информацию, но фотографии целого памятника, к сожалению, нет.


 Нема за що.
Вы, если несложно, в следующий раз, когда будете отвечать на чей-либо комментарий, нажимайте кнопку «Ответить с цитированием». Иначе очень сложно сообразить, к какому именно комментарию относится ваша реплика. Я, например, не сразу догадался, что вы сейчас ответили на эту запись.

----------


## bry

конечно не очень ценное фото, но все же решил залить сюда.
97 год.

----------


## Скрытик

> конечно не очень ценное фото, но все же решил залить сюда.
> 97 год.


  Каждое фото истории Одессы ценное. Это момент истории. Спасибо!

----------


## SaMoVar

> Насчет письма Хрущеву - полный бред, если учитывать что около 100000евреев - одесситов было расстреляно во время войны...


 Это не бред. Очень много начальства после войны назначалось из Москвы. Это всего одно из многих сообщений, которые можно найти в электронном варианте облархива.
И ещё - на момент сдачи города в нём оставалось около 150 000 жителей. Так что насчёт 100 000 расстрелянных *одесситов* у меня сомнения.

----------


## Киров

По разным источникам в городе оставалось  до 350 000 жителей...100 000 жертв это верняк,ну может сюда еще входят тысяч 20 с других районов Транснистрии...

----------


## Milkaway

> конечно не очень ценное фото, но все же решил залить сюда.
> 97 год.


 Cпасибо за фото...аж сердце защемило - еще одно светлое воспоминание из детства, когда с удовольствием катались на эскалаторе...ушло в небытие...

----------


## Пушкин

> Это не бред. Очень много начальства после войны назначалось из Москвы. Это всего одно из многих сообщений, которые можно найти в электронном варианте облархива.
> И ещё - на момент сдачи города в нём оставалось около 150 000 жителей. Так что насчёт 100 000 расстрелянных *одесситов* у меня сомнения.


  Есть где то подлинные упоминания о 150000 жителей?  Насчет сомнений -  около 100000 уничтоженных евреев  , это не только одесситы, но и бежавшие от фашизма жители Молдавии и западных территорий Украины, которых судьба в Одессу закинула...

----------


## GAK

Вот где полный бред - на сессию горсовета 28.02.2012 выносится решение о расширении зоопарка за счёт Старого кладбища вместо выноса зоопарка оттуда вообще. См.:
Про погодження матеріалів обґрунтування необхідності розширення території Одеського зоологічного парку загальнодержавного значення.
Керуючись статтями 12, 50, 51, 52 Земельного кодексу України, пунктами 34 та 37 частини 1 статті 26 Закону України «Про місцеве самоврядування в Україні», статтею 19 Закону України «Про землеустрій», статтями 35,34,51-54 Закону України «Про природно-заповідний фонд України», пунктом 2 Постанови Ради Міністрів УРСР, Одеська міська рада
ВИРІШИЛА:
1.	Погодити матеріали обґрунтування необхідності розширення території Одеського зоологічного парку загальнодержавного значення з 6,5 га. до 9,0 га., надані Комунальною установою «Одеський зоологічний парк загальнодержавного значення» розташованого за адресою: 65007, м. Одеса, вул. Новощіпний ряд, 25, за рахунок земель міського парку культури та відпочинку «Преображенський».

2.	Надати для погодження матеріали обґрунтування необхідності розширення території Одеського зоологічного парку загальнодержавного значення до Державного управління охорони навколишнього природного середовища в Одеській області.

3.	Контроль за виконанням цього рішення покласти на постійну комісію Одеської міської ради із землеустрою та земельних правовідносин. 


Міський голова						О. Костусєв 

Проект рішення внесено постійною комісією із землеустрою та земельних правовідносин

----------


## Milkaway

[QUOTE=GAK;26425677]Вот где полный бред - на сессию горсовета 28.02.2012 выносится решение о расширении зоопарка за счёт Старого кладбища вместо выноса зоопарка оттуда вообще. См.:


Ну, что тут скажешь... no comments.
Хотя недавно слышала в новостях от директора зоопарка, что намеченное расширение будет за счет хоз.двора и той земли, что уже есть...планируется ,,оптимизация,, - снос старых ветхих хоз.построек...
Но, может быть, наши керманычи хотят под это дело втиснуть развлекательный центр, как часть зоопарка....с них станется.

----------


## SaMoVar

По жителям - сейчас освежил память - поискал инфу. Нашёл, что на момент оккупации в городе было около 300 000 жителей, из которых 80 - 90 тысяч - евреи. В области за период оккупации было уничтожено около 100 000 евреев. Это включая жителей области и беженцев из Молдавии. Непосредственно в городе уцелело несколько сотен евреев, которых укрывали или жившие по подложным документам. В концлагерях - Березовке, Доманевке выжили единицы. Больше "повезло" тем, кто попал на сельхозработы в деревни и сёла. Многие попавшие туда дожили до освобождения.
Вообще, тема довольно интересная. Кроме того, места массовых захоронений одесситов, уничтоженных в период оккупации, сейчас находятся под пристальным вниманием застройщиков. Наиболее свежий пример - борьба одесситов за участок на 3-й станции Люстдорфской дороги.

Насчёт расширения зоопарка - надо бороться. Зоопарк и так полностью находится на территории кладбища (большевички любили на могилах устраивать различные увеселительные места) и давно нуждается в переносе на просторный загородный участок.

----------


## netslov

Мушкетеры на мотоцикле, Одесса, УССР. 1978 год.

----------


## Киров

Не я придумал,но есть мнение,что животные не преступники,что-бы держать их в клетках...боритесь вообще за закрытие зоопарка ,а зверей можно посмотреть по телеку,родители побогаче могут свозить своих деток в Африку.или в Гренландию...А на месте отвоеванного пустыря можно разбить новое старое кладбище,продолжительность жизни в стране стремительно падает и очень скоро мы этот пустырь заполним...Всю эту кампанию можно проводить под лозунгом-Возродим Старое кладбище!

----------


## GAK

[QUOTE=Milkaway;26431322]


> Вот где полный бред - на сессию горсовета 28.02.2012 выносится решение о расширении зоопарка за счёт Старого кладбища вместо выноса зоопарка оттуда вообще. См.:
> 
> 
> Ну, что тут скажешь... no comments.
> Хотя недавно слышала в новостях от директора зоопарка, что намеченное расширение будет за счет хоз.двора и той земли, что уже есть...планируется ,,оптимизация,, - снос старых ветхих хоз.построек...
> Но, может быть, наши керманычи хотят под это дело втиснуть развлекательный центр, как часть зоопарка....с них станется.


 Действительно, снесувт бывший летний к/т - бывший летний кукольный театр и т.д., но всё это на могилах, которые нужно, действительно, освобождать от чуждых построек, но не для того, чтобы на них гадили копытные!

----------


## Milkaway

[QUOTE=GAK;26434804]


> Действительно, снесувт бывший летний к/т - бывший летний кукольный театр и т.д., но всё это на могилах, которые нужно, действительно, освобождать от чуждых построек, но не для того, чтобы на них гадили копытные!


 Ситуация, безусловно, не простая и в ближайшие годы, наверное, не разрешится...Ясно, что никто не будет переносить стадион ,,Январец,, детский сад и школу, которые тоже находятся на месте захоронений...зоопарк с большой долей вероятности так и останется на своем месте...и даже если предположить возможный его перенос - а это деньги и не малые - то слабо вериться, что это сделают для освобождения места именно для мемориала - земля в центре города баснословно дорога, рядом привоз, вокзал, а при желании всегда можно ,,продавить,, коммерчески выгодный властям проект, руководствуясь  нуждами города и общественной целесообразностью. И неизвестно, что в этом случае будет лучше  - перенести зоопарк или оставить его.

----------


## SaMoVar

Школа № 79 и некоторые домики по соседству стоят на могилах 1-го еврейского. Стадион "Локомотив" - магометанское кладбище. Зоопарк - 1е христианское.

Тезисно. 
1 - Зоопарк нуждается в расширении? Ответ однозначный - да.
2 - Стоит ли расширять зоопарк даальше на территорию кладбища?. Нет.
3 - Зоопарк нуждается в переезде? Да.
4 - Оставят ли  территорию нынешнего зоопарка под парк-мемориал. Нет

Считаю, что при данном составе ворсовета лучше оставить всё как есть. Иначе потом на выходе получатся торгово-развлекательные комплексы на костях.

PS Здание СБУ на Еврейской находится на территории небольшого турецкого кладбища.

----------


## Пушкин

> Школа № 79 и некоторые домики по соседству стоят на могилах 1-го еврейского. Стадион "Локомотив" - магометанское кладбище. Зоопарк - 1е христианское.
> 
> Тезисно. 
> 1 - Зоопарк нуждается в расширении? Ответ однозначный - да.
> 2 - Стоит ли расширять зоопарк даальше на территорию кладбища?. Нет.
> 3 - Зоопарк нуждается в переезде? Да.
> 4 - Оставят ли  территорию нынешнего зоопарка под парк-мемориал. Нет
> 
> Считаю, что при данном составе ворсовета лучше оставить всё как есть. Иначе потом на выходе получатся торгово-развлекательные комплексы на костях.
> ...


  насчет кладбищ вопрос не раз обсуждался, многие дома в центре на месте кладбищ - турецких, татарских скифских и т.д.  И просьба по меньше политики... Считаю что надо оставить всё как есть - зоопарк то не куда девать, а парк должен остаться парком без увеселительных и наливочных заведений...

----------


## Antique

А почему бы не перезахоронить кости в другом месте?

----------


## SaMoVar

А кости на территории зоопарка тоже имеются. Как их извлечь? Пока у нас не будет горсовета, который будет заботиться о сохранении истории города, тему лучше вообще не поднимать.
А насчёт расширения зоопарка - нужно выступать категорически против.

----------


## mlch

> А почему бы не перезахоронить кости в другом месте?


 Для этого придется весь парк перекопать на 2 метра в глубину, как минимум. Не говоря уже о том, что отделить одну могилу от другой - очень сложно, а свалить всех в кучу - как-то не по христиански ИМХО. К тому-же прикиньте - каких это потребует затрат? Кто даст деньги на это в нашей стране и нашем городе сегодня?

----------


## brassl

Фото подписано -  День Победы, 1945 год

----------


## Малиновский

> Фото подписано -  День Победы, 1945 год
> Вложение 3748172


 Вот это фото,вот это ракурсы,вот это взгляды!Слов нет-просто супер!Большое спасибо.

----------


## brassl

Всегда рад порадовать находками окружающих  :smileflag:

----------


## Moon Cat

> Фото подписано -  День Победы, 1945 год
> Вложение 3748172


 да, фото зачетное и возле думы...
девушки  танцуют с девушками(наши ой-бабушки) и как-то  подозрительно совсем!!! не обращая внимание на двух залихватских  морячков... 
а они, безусловно, центровые на этом снимке

----------


## Antique

> Для этого придется весь парк перекопать на 2 метра в глубину, как минимум. Не говоря уже о том, что отделить одну могилу от другой - очень сложно, а свалить всех в кучу - как-то не по христиански ИМХО. К тому-же прикиньте - каких это потребует затрат? Кто даст деньги на это в нашей стране и нашем городе сегодня?


 А как же тогда поступали раньше? Перенос кладбищ практикуют на протяжении многих столетий.

----------


## mlch

> А как же тогда поступали раньше? Перенос кладбищ практикуют на протяжении многих столетий.


 Вы меня, наверное, не поняли. Я не против переноса кладбища. Я просто очень сомневаюсь, что в сегодняшней нашей действительности этот перенос будет цивилизованным.

----------


## Milkaway

> А как же тогда поступали раньше? Перенос кладбищ практикуют на протяжении многих столетий.


 Насколько мне известно, перенос останков частично переноситься за счет живущих родственников, которые согласны такое захоронение перенести и оплатить или пишут отказ. могилы видных деятелей и др. выдающихся людей перезахоранивали частично за счет родственников, государства и ведомств, где ранее работал покойный. На любом кладбище всегда есть много ,,бесхозны,,могил, за которыми никто много лет не ухаживает - их не переносят и не переносят те захоронения от которых отказались родственники... Если например, должна быть проложена новая дорога по территории кладбища действующего или недавно закрытого, то работы по перезахоронению идут за счет заинтересованных организаций, государства и частично родичей умерших.
В случае, когда кладбище было закрыто или снесено много лет назад и родственников или других заинтересованных лиц в переносе могил нет, то эти захоронения и не трогают - они остаются в земле...А в случае с парком ,,Преображенский,,это вообще мало вероятно - могут сказать, что эта земля давно, более семидесяти лет, находиться в хоз.использовании - там есть какая-то инфраструктура, коммуникации, поэтому что-то менять нецелесообразно, а тем более производить перезахоронения в массовом порядке.
Возможно, имеет смысл как-то определить первоначальное нахождение могил известных людей Одессы и перезахоронить только их останки, а в парке построить мемориал...Это такая тема, где постоянно будет конфликт интересов...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот это фото,вот это ракурсы,вот это взгляды!Слов нет-просто супер!Большое спасибо.


 И обратите внимание на то, что ни в одном современном фильме о ВОВ Вы не найдёте подобных типажей, как на фотографиях той поры. Артист уже ни тот. Он сытый, холёный, нет искренности, нет веры. А за подборку одежды я уже молчу. Сплошь и рядом костюмы, галстуки, шляпы. А достать костюм после войны было очень проблематично.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Возможно, имеет смысл как-то определить первоначальное нахождение могил известных людей Одессы и перезахоронить только их останки, а в парке построить мемориал...


 Так в том то и дело, что точно установить места захоронения не представляется возможным. Тем более разыскать и идентифицировать останки . Я считаю, что не надо трогать парк. Пускай лучше растут деревья и стоят скамейки, чем бегают в вольерах животные. Ведь любое вмешательство в жизнь парка приведёт к земляным работам, а это значит, что будут вскрываться ещё существующие захоронения. Этого нельзя допустить.

----------


## Малиновский

> И обратите внимание на то, что ни в одном современном фильме о ВОВ Вы не найдёте подобных типажей, как на фотографиях той поры. Артист уже ни тот. Он сытый, холёный, нет искренности, нет веры. А за подборку одежды я уже молчу. Сплошь и рядом костюмы, галстуки, шляпы. А достать костюм после войны было очень проблематично.


 Еще что присутствует на  фото,так это неподдельная радость и уж простите,чувствуется на лицах моряков надежда,надежда на то что оттянутся они сегодня таки по полной:Девушек вокруг-зашибись!)))

----------


## mlch

> Фото подписано -  День Победы, 1945 год
> Вложение 3748172


  Подумалось. Где-то в этой толпе - мой отец, наверное. Ему было в тот момент четырнадцать и жил он в четырех кварталах от Думской. Наверняка там был в этот день.  :smileflag:

----------


## exse

Одессы почти нет, только одессит и гости города:

----------


## Black_Shef

> насчет кладбищ вопрос не раз обсуждался, многие дома в центре на месте кладбищ - турецких, татарских скифских и т.д.


 


> 1 - Зоопарк нуждается в расширении? Ответ однозначный - да.


 Да



> 2 - Стоит ли расширять зоопарк даальше на территорию кладбища?. Нет.


 Да, сами же пишите и это правильно, любое современное здание стоит на каком - то старом кладбище.




> PS Здание СБУ на Еврейской находится на территории небольшого турецкого кладбища.


 Не сносить же здание из-за этого ?

Что, разве Одесса изначально началась строится на пустом месте ? Нет.
Здесь жили и умирали люди и хоронили их по своим традициям. Это вкратце.




> 3 - Зоопарк нуждается в переезде? Да.


 Нет. А чем существующее место не угодило ? А расширять надо, да.



> 4 - Оставят ли  территорию нынешнего зоопарка под парк-мемориал. Нет


 В таком случае надо снести весь, по крайне мере, центр город - потому что это сплошное древнее кладбище.




> Считаю, что при данном составе ворсовета лучше оставить всё как есть. Иначе потом на выходе получатся торгово-развлекательные комплексы на костях.


 Мне глубоко фиолетово, чья фамилия стоит под этим распоряжением, но я абсолютно согласен, что исполнители никудышные.

----------


## Пушкин

> Одессы почти нет, только одессит и гости города:
> 
> Вложение 3754040


  Одессы была, есть и будет...

----------


## Гидрант

Одессы на снимке таки есть - и эти весы, расставленные по людным местам: 2 копейки за измерение роста, 2 -за  взвешивание ("так я должен сказать, у вас самый идеальный вес, какой я видел!"), 2 за измерение силы КИСТЕЙ ("Что ты так слабо давиШ? ты наверное плохо кушаеш маную кашу, а маму ты слушаеш?..."), да и фигура у приезжей (?) дамы не так, чтобы совсем тянет на классические одесские пропорции, но "при наличии в Одессе рынка Привоз..." (как говорил дамский портной Перельмутер)  :smileflag:  еще все будет на месте.

----------


## exse

> Я еще нашел фото с "топляками",сейчас выложу в архиве  к твоим.


 Когда-то говорили о "топляках"  на входе в порт (№№8277, 8278). Наткнулся на упоминание об одном из-них:

_"По заказу Русского общества пароходства и торговли (РОПИТ) в Англии в 1913 году был построен пароход, получивший название «Император Петр Великий». В то время он по праву считался одним из лучших пассажирских судов РОПИТа: имея скорость 16 узлов, успешно мог выдержать конкуренцию с иностранными пассажирскими лайнерами, обслуживая ближневосточную линию.
С началом первой мировой войны пароход переоборудовали в госпитальное судно. Через год вражеская торпеда поразила плавучий госпиталь.
Судно долго пролежало на дне Черного моря. В конце двадцатых годов его решили поднять и восстановить. Экспедиция подводных работ особого назначения блестяще справилась с этой нелегкой задачей. Пароход поставили на восстановительный ремонт в Одессе. В 1941 году ремонт закончили, судно получило название «Якутия», но под этим названием ему не суждено было в то время сделать хотя бы один рейс. Во время героической обороны Одессы по решению командования судно затопили на подходе к порту, чтобы преградить путь кораблям противника. Временно захватив Одессу, оккупанты подняли «Якутию» и увели в Галац (Румыния). После разгрома фашизма, уже в мирное время, судно отбуксировали в Германскую Демократическую Республику на ремонт. После выхода из ремонта судно могло принять 396 пассажиров, 700 тонн груза, оно имело скорость 13,7 узла."_

Отсюда

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот это судьба у судна. Дважды затонувшее - интересно, есть ли ещё подобные прецеденты?

----------


## exse

Конечно, есть. Как минимум, "Нахимов" 3 раза:


  *Показать скрытый текст* ** _Berlin (1925 г, 15.286 брт, 1222 пасс, пар, 16,5 уз, Norddeutscher Lloyd) – 

1. 30.01.1945 на траверзе порта Свинемюнде, в Померанской (ныне — Поморской) бухте «Берлин», подорвавшись на собственном минном поле, получил пробоину 6х8 м и затонул на глубине 18 метров, по палубу B.

2. При попытке судоподъёма в начале 1947 года снова произошёл взрыв, и судно опять погрузилось на дно, придавив водолаза Тимофея Старченко, который по счастливой случайности оказался в донном углублении. Водолаза спасли его товарищи.

3. Поднят СССР 03.09.1951, введен в эксплуатацию 02.05.1957 как "Адмирал Нахимов". 
Затонул в результате столкновения у Новороссийска 31.08.1986.
_

----------


## brassl

Приморская, 22 - на замену

----------


## krust

> Приморская, 22 - на замену
> 
> Вложение 3756915


 Там же, были ещё две четвертинки, все вместе они смотрятся интересней. Получается общий вид панорамы порта, правда с небольшими изломами за счёт перемены ракурса.

----------


## Лёлик без Болика

http://budyon.org/budy_files/articles/nvz.htm
о военном периоде

----------


## VicTur

> http://budyon.org/budy_files/articles/nvz.htm
> о военном периоде


 Хватит уже рекламировать этого фашиста.

----------


## SaMoVar

Давайте не красить всё в чёрное и белое. Была война. И Крещатик был взорван нашими войсками, похоронив под обломками замечательных зданий сотни оккупантов. И здание НКВД в Одессе было взорвано таким же способом. И фашисты оставляли за собой выжженую землю. О людях во время войны мало кто думал. Главная цель - нанести максимально возможный урон и ущерб врагу. 
И эти действия приближали нашу победу. Хотя уничтоженного не вернуть(((

----------


## brassl

> Там же, были ещё две четвертинки, все вместе они смотрятся интересней. Получается общий вид панорамы порта, правда с небольшими изломами за счёт перемены ракурса.


 Таки были. Думал выложить завтра  :smileflag:

----------


## krust

Альманах «Дерибасовская — Ришельевская» Начало трагедии. Из дневника Б.Г. Деткова 


> ...страницы одесского дневника Б.Г. Деткова, описывающие первые шаги румынской оккупации нашего города (записи с 16 октября по 8 ноября 1941 г.). Это документы без прикрас, без каких-либо уточнений и поправок. Первые виселицы, первые униженные и оскорбленные, первая кровь и первые предательства, первые уроки мужества. Как оно есть…
> Записи Б.Г. Деткова и сегодня доносят до нас дыхание черного октября 1941 г. Комментировать эти материалы бессмысленно.
> Эти записи были обнаружены в случайно оказавшейся в моих _(М.Пойзнер)_ руках папке с различными документами прошлых лет...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Альманах «Дерибасовская — Ришельевская» Начало трагедии. Из дневника Б.Г. Деткова


 Кроме выставки 1910 года на этой ссылке ничего нет.

----------


## SaMoVar

Заходите на сайт клуба. Там искать альманах №47. Он выложен полностью - статья имеется. Спасибо, почитал.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Вот пару фотографий для Вrassl, вроде бы в архиве таких нет. Это фотографии из книги Алика  Малиновского "Кино в Одессе"

----------


## brassl

Одна есть, худшим качеством. Спасибо! Но общий Архив я уже не веду, только свой, собственный.

----------


## Antique

> Одна есть, худшим качеством. Спасибо! Но общий Архив я уже не веду, только свой, собственный.


 Но архив же привязан к вашей учётной записи?

----------


## brassl

Можно создать другую учетную запись, будет Архив часть 2, ну или чего там кто придумает.

----------


## Pumik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n65eZegi7Y
такие видео съемки вижу впервые, 04:19 комендатура насколько я понимаю,люди идут на смерть- это ужасно.

----------


## Pumik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDQsw-WRshw
Children of Odessa : various genius from the most pianistic city ever !

----------


## SaMoVar

Михаил Заславский недавно побывал в Румынии и по этому поводу появилось множество передач. Румынам приоткрыли глаза на правду о второй мировой.
Я выкладывал это видео в теме о войне.

----------


## Monra

to Brassl- а можно поинтересоваться Вы больше не будете пополнять фотки в архив?

----------


## Monra

А Ваш собственный архив недоступен для просмотра?

----------


## brassl

> to Brassl- а можно поинтересоваться Вы больше не будете пополнять фотки в архив?


 Нет, не буду. 
Собственный, он как у каждого - на компе. Если будет что очень интересное, буду выкладывать на форуме.

----------


## chestnaya

> Нет, не буду. 
> Собственный, он как у каждого - на компе. Если будет что очень интересное, буду выкладывать на форуме.


 А почему?

----------


## brassl

Я из дела ушёл, из такого хорошего дела!
Ничего не унёс — отвалился в чём мать родила.
Не затем что приспичило мне — просто время приспело,
Из-за синей горы понагнало другие дела....

                                                           Высоцкий В.С.

На мне архив фото Высоцкого (в архиве сейчас 7 503 фото), два архива тянуть не могу, просто физически. Сейчас на фестивале ВВ ребята дали очень много материала, надо все отобрать, пересмотреть. Я им занимаюсь уже лет 20  :smileflag: 
Фестиваль проходит в Польше
Там в конце польского текста фото участников (или если быть точным - гостей, участников намного больше :smileflag: )

----------


## exse

> Нет, не буду. 
> Собственный, он как у каждого - на компе. Если будет что очень интересное, буду выкладывать на форуме.


 Жаль... очень жаль

----------


## Скрытик

Думаю, что Брассла кто-то обидел. Пока не понимаю кто. Ибо без него Одессастори станет никем (((
Надеюсь, что победит разум а не эмоции...

----------


## chestnaya

> Я из дела ушёл, из такого хорошего дела!
> Ничего не унёс — отвалился в чём мать родила.
> Не затем что приспичило мне — просто время приспело,
> Из-за синей горы понагнало другие дела....
> 
>                                                            Высоцкий В.С.
> 
> На мне архив фото Высоцкого (в архиве сейчас 7 503 фото), два архива тянуть не могу, просто физически. Сейчас на фестивале ВВ ребята дали очень много материала, надо все отобрать, пересмотреть. Я им занимаюсь уже лет 20 
> Фестиваль проходит в Польше
> Там в конце польского текста фото участников (или если быть точным - гостей, участников намного больше)


 brassl, а ссылку на архив фото Высоцкого дадите?

----------


## chestnaya

> Думаю, что Брассла кто-то обидел. Пока не понимаю кто. Ибо без него Одессастори станет никем (((
> Надеюсь, что победит разум а не эмоции...


 Согласна, без brassl никак. Если просто обиделся, то это несерьезно.

----------


## malyutka_e

Я бы с удовольствием тут позавтракал.

----------


## netslov

Высоцкий это хорошо..но Одесса,это же Одесса она лучше! Брасл не делай глупостей-не губи общую цель во имя другой..

----------


## brassl

> brassl, а ссылку на архив фото Высоцкого дадите?


 К моему большому сожалению его в сети в полном объеме нет. Там намного больше массонства чем у нас на Одессике  :smileflag: 
У нас же то же не все выкладывается (тут же оговорюсь, все СВОИ находки я выкладывал, в закромах ничего не оставалось  :smileflag: )
Часть есть на сайте у Володи Чейгина
Остальное только на дисках между собой. Небольшую его часть опубликовали в 11-ти томнике, который вышел вот недавно.
Спасибо ребятам, в аннотации даже спасибо мне сказали, не ожидал  :smileflag:  Вот в кратце и все.

----------


## Sergey_L

Кто-нибудь знает - что это за карта? Может схема катакомб?

----------


## brassl

> Высоцкий это хорошо..но Одесса,это же Одесса она лучше! Брасл не делай глупостей-не губи общую цель во имя другой..


 Я таки вместо ответа поеду лучше на Староконку, погреюсь  :smileflag: . Для поиска раритетов конечно поздновато, но так как я беру у ребят только на перефотографировать (и некоторые даже дают без денег  :smileflag: ),то може чего то накопаю  :smileflag: 
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## polvnic

ВЕЛОСИПЕДИСТ.



ПРОГУЛКА.


Zoya Tarnagrodskaya выставила на "Одесса, которую я помню".

----------


## mlch

> ВЕЛОСИПЕДИСТ.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Tarnagrodskaya выставила на "Одесса, которую я помню".


 Карусель в парке Шевченко, ИМХО
Накатался я на ней много. На заднем плане видна ныне снесенная ограда стадиона. Правее стояла парашютная вышка и самолет, делавший "мертвую петлю"
А вот где гражданин в коляске проезжает - затрудняюсь сказать. Может Аркадия, может Ланжерон, а может и опять парк Шевченко.

----------


## Klevas

Дались вам эти старые фотокарточки, только пыль ворошите одесскую. Лучше пойдите вместе и посадите несколько деревьев в парках, как это делаю я с друзьями.  Больше пользы для Одессы будет. Можно на той же трассе здоровья, пока она общая.

----------


## mlch

> Дались вам эти старые фотокарточки, только пыль ворошите одесскую. Лучше пойдите вместе и посадите несколько деревьев в парках, как это делаю я с друзьями.  Больше пользы для Одессы будет. Можно на той же трассе здоровья, пока она общая.


  А кто Вам сказал, что одно мешает другому?

----------


## Klevas

> А кто Вам сказал, что одно мешает другому?


 Тоже верно, но первое должно перевешивать второе. Разговорами и желтыми пыльными снимками Одессу лучше не сделаешь. Важно то, что СЕЙЧАС.

----------


## Киров

На заднем плане фото малыша в коляске видна стрела крана.

----------


## Milkaway

> Тоже верно, но первое должно перевешивать второе. Разговорами и желтыми пыльными снимками Одессу лучше не сделаешь. Важно то, что СЕЙЧАС.


 Я, конечно же, извиняюсь за очередной ,,пятачок,, - но СЕЙЧАС и ПОТОМ без ВЧЕРА, ПОЗАВЧЕРА и МЕСЯЦ НАЗАД - быть не может... нарушится, знаете ли, пространственно-временной континуум... прервется ,,связь времен,,.
Пусть каждый делает свое дело с душой и умом для пользы ОБЩЕГО ДЕЛА ...

----------


## Milkaway

> На заднем плане фото малыша в коляске видна стрела крана.


 Мне тоже кажется, что это Парк Шевченко - полукруглая смотровая площадка над портом, украшенный с двух сторон вазами ,,парапет,,...В детстве по нему было не удобно ходить из-за оставшихся кое-где оснований этих цветочных ваз...

Большое спасибо  polvnik  за чудесные фотографии...

----------


## krust

Из периодики давних лет, ну и на всякий случай фото.

----------


## mlch

> Тоже верно, но первое должно перевешивать второе. Разговорами и желтыми пыльными снимками Одессу лучше не сделаешь. Важно то, что СЕЙЧАС.


 Сейчас, если Вы не заметили, -10 и снег лежит. Как-то не комфортно деревья сажать.  :smileflag:  А вот фотографии дома в тепле поразбирать вполне можно.

----------


## Малиновский

> А вот где гражданин в коляске проезжает - затрудняюсь сказать. Может Аркадия, может Ланжерон, а может и опять парк Шевченко.


 Это перед Карантинной стеной в Парке Шевченко(Ближе к Пер.Нахимова).

----------


## Antique

> Тоже верно, но первое должно перевешивать второе. Разговорами и желтыми пыльными снимками Одессу лучше не сделаешь. Важно то, что СЕЙЧАС.


 Чтобы оценить то, что имеем сейчас - нужно знать то, что было. То есть изучение истории влияет на мировозрение и в этом связь прошлого и настоящего. Посадкой деревьев вы это не сделаете. Но, как сказали ранее - для всего найдётся время, а приоритеты позвольте выбирать нам самим. Не думаю, что к вам заявлялись с кличем бросать озеленение и начать штурмовать гранит науки.




> Важно то, что СЕЙЧАС.


 История показала, насколько ошибочно жить только сегодняшним днём.

----------


## brassl

Давно обещанное фото фотографа с Дерибасовской. Сканер только вернули  :smileflag: 
У нас такого фотографа в Архиве не было.

----------


## VicTur

> Тоже верно, но первое должно перевешивать второе. Разговорами и желтыми пыльными снимками Одессу лучше не сделаешь. Важно то, что СЕЙЧАС.


 Люди, которые живут только сегодняшним днём, — ущербны и неполноценны. В человеческом мозгу и сердце хватит места и для прошлого, и для настоящего, и для будущего.

----------


## Screech

Уважаемые ценители истории нашего города,у меня созрел один вопрос,который не сочтите за рекламу.
Существуют ли сегодня художники,которые уже сотворили картины с видами старой Одессы,допустим взяв за основу те же открытки?
Если есть,можно ли ссылку на их работы,насколько это востребовано? У меня есть знакомый художник,который коренной одессит с молдаванки.Человек творческий и пишущий картины не на заказ а по настроению.Одессу любит так,как не надо объяснять) Но конечно,жизнь заставляет и картины продаёт.Но он компьютером особо не пользуется и только сегодня я ему показал галереи Brasslа.В общем человек загорелся и интересно ему стало.

----------


## Milkaway

> Уважаемые ценители истории нашего города,у меня созрел один вопрос,который не сочтите за рекламу.
> Существуют ли сегодня художники,которые уже сотворили картины с видами старой Одессы,допустим взяв за основу те же открытки?
> Если есть,можно ли ссылку на их работы,насколько это востребовано? У меня есть знакомый художник,который коренной одессит с молдаванки.Человек творческий и пишущий картины не на заказ а по настроению.Одессу любит так,как не надо объяснять) Но конечно,жизнь заставляет и картины продаёт.Но он компьютером особо не пользуется и только сегодня я ему показал галереи Brasslа.В общем человек загорелся и интересно ему стало.


 Да, конечно, есть и много, но их творчество не носит ,,документальный,, хар-р - каждый художник ,,видит по-своему,, даже если в своем творчестве изначально опирается на документальные свидетельства  прошлого... Пару лет назад была даже большая выставка в Краеведческом музее - ,,Одессе - с любовью,, где были представлены и живопись, и графика,и декоративно-прикладное искусство одесских художников нескольких поколений...
Есть сайт одесских художников, где можно все узнать подробнее. Тема Старой Одессы замечательно отражена в творчестве Гармидера, Поповиченко, Верещагина и др. В творчестве почти каждого одесского художника так или иначе присутствует тема Старой Одессы.

----------


## malyutka_e

"Свежая" панорама с дома Либмана.

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще одна "свежая" панорама, но с дома Руссова.

----------


## mlch

> Еще одна "свежая" панорама, но с дома Руссова.


 Великолепно!

----------


## polvnic

> Еще одна "свежая" панорама, но с дома Руссова.


 Впечатляет!  Купола между пожарной каланчой и колокольней Покровской церкви - это Духовная семинария?

----------


## mlch

> Впечатляет!  Купола между пожарной каланчой и колокольней Покровской церкви - это Духовная семинария?


 Думаю - да.

----------


## malyutka_e

Посмотрите этот сайт: http://www.rupivo.ru/.  Очень интересный. Там есть информация и про Одесские пивзаводы.

----------


## exse

Оказывается нынешняя портовая эстакада почти повторяет старую:

----------


## mlch

> Оказывается нынешняя портовая эстакада почти повторяет старую:
> Вложение 3778066
> 
> Вложение 3778067


 А ее трудно по другому разместить.  :smileflag:

----------


## exse

Возможно, но удивляет, что уже в то время думали как разгрузить Приморскую.

----------


## mlch

> Возможно, но удивляет, что уже в то время думали как разгрузить Приморскую.


 Она не разгружала Приморскую. По ней железнодорожные вагоны катались, а не ломовики. Это были две независимых магистрали.

----------


## SaMoVar

Портовая эстакада была деревянной (дуб). Была чисто железнодорожной. Сгорела при погромах 1905 года.

----------


## Antique

А эстакада была двухколейной?

----------


## mlch

> А эстакада была двухколейной?


  Да. 
Вот тут хорошо видно:

----------


## Maklak

Господи! Какие же ЛЮДИ, до НАС...ЖИЛИ?!!!

----------


## mlch

> Господи! Какие же ЛЮДИ, до НАС...ЖИЛИ?!!!


 Разные. Так же, как и сейчас.  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

тут недавно мне попалась интересная вещь - марка-не марка - не знаю... говорят была в обращении в период т.н. ,,одесской республики,,.... кто знает -  подскажите пожалуйста, какой это период времени и какое ее назначение.

----------


## Семирек

> тут недавно мне попалась интересная вещь - марка-не марка - не знаю... говорят была в обращении в период т.н. ,,одесской республики,,.... кто знает -  подскажите пожалуйста, какой это период времени и какое ее назначение.


 У меня есть такие в коллекции, но больше того, что написано на самой банкноте (если ее можно так назвать) сказать не могу. Но думаю да - это где-то период конца 1917 - начала 1918 гг. - именно независимой Одесской республики, когда еще не белых, ни красных...
Думаю, что в разных нумизматических каталогах наверняка есть сведения об этой купюре.
А назначение понятно из надписи - 50 копеек, для оплаты всех товаров (почти весь металл требовался фронту - 1-я Мировая ведь шла), просто в бумажном виде...

----------


## Milkaway

> У меня есть такие в коллекции, но больше того, что написано на самой банкноте (если ее можно так назвать) сказать не могу. Но думаю да - это где-то период конца 1917 - начала 1918 гг. - именно независимой Одесской республики, когда еще не белых, ни красных...
> Думаю, что в разных нумизматических каталогах наверняка есть сведения об этой купюре.
> А назначение понятно из надписи - 50 копеек, для оплаты всех товаров (почти весь металл требовался фронту - 1-я Мировая ведь шла), просто в бумажном виде...


 С каталогами как раз проблема - у меня к ним доступа не имеется...
Интересное сочетание - ,,марка-банкнота,, ...мне кажется дешевле было бы без перфорации - просто на резачке ... дешево и сердито - и никаких излишеств.

----------


## Семирек

> С каталогами как раз проблема - у меня к ним доступа не имеется...
> Интересное сочетание - ,,марка-банкнота,, ...мне кажется дешевле было бы без перфорации - просто на резачке ... дешево и сердито - и никаких излишеств.


 Ну при желании их (каталоги) можно где найти. Я думаю, что это все-таки банкнота-марка 1917 года выпуска. Сравнил сейчас с 25 рублями - "Разменный билет города Одессы" 1917 года выпуска. Орел на гербе Одессы аналогичный, только крылья подняты. Ну и по орлу видно хорошо, что это уже не императорский орел (корон нет), а периода Временного правительства, или чуть позже. То есть того времени, когда еще ни серп и молот не появились, ни, тем более тризуб.
И что интересно - посмотрел аналогичные 50 копеек, только "билет выпущен Ростовской конторой государственного банка" и без перфорации по краям.

----------


## Гидрант

> тут недавно мне попалась интересная вещь - марка-не марка - не знаю... говорят была в обращении в период т.н. ,,одесской республики,,.... кто знает -  подскажите пожалуйста, какой это период времени и какое ее назначение.


  Вам сюда . А еще и сюда можно... прицениться  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

Всем, кто подсказывал - большое спасибо - за полезную информацию.

----------


## brassl

Попалось пару паспарту которых нет в Архиве, может кому надо. Шнейдер такой есть, но под другим адресом.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9_%  D1%80%D1%83%D0%B1%D0%BB%D1%8C
Вот сходу нарыл по деньгам Одессы. Можно глубже копнуть.

----------


## Shipshin

Большое Спасибо за Ронеса. И Шнейдер хорош.

----------


## brassl

Завсегда пожалуйста  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9_%  D1%80%D1%83%D0%B1%D0%BB%D1%8C
> Вот сходу нарыл по деньгам Одессы. Можно глубже копнуть.


 Спасибо за наводку.

----------


## Vitaly89

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9_% D1%80%D1%83%D0%B1%D0%BB%D1%8C


 Интересненькие вещи всплывают. Надо будет поглубже копнуть!

----------


## brassl

На аукционах промелькнуло фото, может кто не видел

----------


## VicTur

Не помню, мелькал ли здесь этот рисунок. Он взят из «Южнорусского альманаха» Ю. Сандомирского (1902). Если верить подписи, это акционерное общество «Одесский частный ломбард» находилось на углу Полицейской и Польской.



В таком случае выходит, что это здание занимало то место, где позднее, в 1903 году, Прохаска построил другое (или основательно перестроил существующее). Его нынешний адрес — Бунина, 12. Или я что-то путаю?

----------


## Antique

> Не помню, мелькал ли здесь этот рисунок. Он взят из «Южнорусского альманаха» Ю. Сандомирского (1902). Если верить подписи, это акционерное общество «Одесский частный ломбард» находилось на углу Полицейской и Польской.
> 
> В таком случае выходит, что это здание занимало то место, где позднее, в 1903 году, Прохаска построил другое (или перестроил существующее). Его нынешний адрес — Бунина, 12. Или я что-то путаю?


 Да нет, всё верно. Ломбард давно на этом месте. OdGen писал, когда встречается первое упоминание о нём по этому адресу, но я уже не помню. Кажется в 1980-х годах ломбард тут уже был. По крайней мере на одной из фотографий на одессастори присутствует это здание, хотя его и не очень хорошо видно.

Я думаю, что Прохаска перестроил существующее здание, причём перестроил в два приёма. Сначала крыло по улице Бунина, а позже крыло по Польской улице, причём есть фотография с перестроенным южным крылом и старым восточным крылом.

----------


## brassl

> Не помню, мелькал ли здесь этот рисунок. Он взят из «Южнорусского альманаха» Ю. Сандомирского (1902). Если верить подписи, это акционерное общество «Одесский частный ломбард» находилось на углу Полицейской и Польской.
> 
> Вложение 3791616
> 
>  таком случае выходит, что это здание занимало то место, где позднее, в 1903 году, Прохаска построил другое (или основательно перестроил существующее). Его нынешний адрес — Бунина, 12. Или я что-то путаю?


 Рисунок то мелькал, но под адресом Полицейская, 6.

----------


## Гражданин А.

вот дом 1886 года

и

----------


## brassl

А вот еще фото с Одесским транспортом. Если кому надо в большем разрешении - пишите, вышлю. Сканерил сам.

----------


## OMF

> А вот еще фото с Одесским транспортом. Если кому надо в большем разрешении - пишите, вышлю. Сканерил сам.
> Вложение 3794075


 Ну про меня не надо даже спрашивать - [email protected]

----------


## Milkaway

А нет ли вот этой открыточки в приличном разрешении...если есть буду весьма признательна ...
там в далекой перспективе виден наш Особнячок на Канатной угол Греческой.

----------


## Videlicit

какой ...

----------


## Milkaway

> какой ...


 
????? Вот этот. Канатная,15... теперь его уже нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

Хорошее американское изобретение столетней давности. Хорошо бы его применять по утрам к нашим депутатам. Может что-то в городе изменилось бы к лучшему.
Полезно для наших депутатов.

----------


## Antique

А это же не Большой фонтан, а выставка, возможно что Одесская:

----------


## Shipshin

> А это же не Большой фонтан, а выставка, возможно что Одесская:


 Очень интересная версия. Но позвольте полюбопытствовать - из чего это следует?

----------


## Семирек

> А это же не Большой фонтан, а выставка, возможно что Одесская:


 Конечно, видна надпись на открытке - Odessa - Большой Фонтан, но такое ощущение, что это Таврический дворец в Санкт-Петербурге... Ну один к одному, за исключением памятника с орлом...

----------


## Milkaway

> А это же не Большой фонтан, а выставка, возможно что Одесская:


 Да, на Одессу как-то не похоже...здание ,,театра,, явно капитальное - классика дворцового типа с циркульными крыльями. Врядли это Выставка 1910  года в Александровском парке. Возможно в издательстве перепутали города - иногда на старинных открытках такое случается...

----------


## Семирек

> Да, на Одессу как-то не похоже...здание ,,театра,, явно капитальное - классика дворцового типа с циркульными крыльями. Врядли это Выставка 1910  года в Александровском парке. Возможно в издательстве перепутали города - иногда на старинных открытках такое случается...


 Пусть спецы-краеведы разъяснят...

----------


## Antique

> Очень интересная версия. Но позвольте полюбопытствовать - из чего это следует?


 Это следует из того, что на фото явно не театр на Большом Фонтане. Орёл похож на какой то антураж, а на здании с куполом развевается флаг, возможно государственный, а таким образом украшали павильоны и государственные учреждения.

Но это здание действительно, скорее всего не театр и расположено не в Одессе.

----------


## Screech

1932 р. 
План відзначення XV- річчя Жовтневої революції в клубі Одеського заводу ім. Петровського.

----------


## Videlicit

отличный ПлЯн

----------


## Гидрант

Написание "плян", "балянс", "клюб" очень характерно для т.н. первой украинизации. 
Интересно, что через несколько месяцев "плян", скорее всего, уже был бы напечатан на русском - с января 1933 года "украинизация" сменилась "борьбой с украинским буржуазным национализмом"

----------


## Screech

416 страниц  1914 год Много интересного!

----------


## Гражданин А.

конец 60-ых, реконструкция "Офицерского Собрания"

и

----------


## Гражданин А.

Это 70 годы, уже Кинотеатр Одесса

и

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *Скоро 8 марта!Все на ул. Отрадная 1* Милка шоколад)

----------


## SaMoVar

> А это же не Большой фонтан, а выставка, возможно что Одесская:


 Это не летний театр Большого Фонтана. Больше на Воронцовский дворец похоже)))

----------


## Семирек

> Это не летний театр Большого Фонтана. Больше на Воронцовский дворец похоже)))


 Да какой это Воронцовский дворец? По моему ничего общего...

----------


## SaMoVar

> 416 страниц  1914 год Много интересного!


 Это Вся Одесса 1914 года. Жёлтые страницы. Качество карты радует. Спасибо.

----------


## brassl

Немного гужевого транспорта  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> конец 60-ых, реконструкция "Офицерского Собрания"
> 
> и


 Есть в Архиве  :smileflag: 
А вот двух вторых не было. Спасибо большое!

----------


## inborz

Я хорошо помню тополь, выросший на самом верху руин. На фотке его нет

----------


## malyutka_e

> А это же не Большой фонтан, а выставка, возможно что Одесская:


 Это 100% не Одесса. Забудьте. Таких ляпов с подписями очень много.

----------


## Good++++

> Сообщение от Screech
> 
> 
> 416 страниц  1914 год Много интересного!
> 
> 
>  Это Вся Одесса 1914 года. Жёлтые страницы. Качество карты радует. Спасибо.


  Информация касательно электрического трамвая из упомянутого справочника 1914-го года. Есть некоторые разночтения относительно сайта odessatrolley и, в частности, этой страницы: odessatrolley.com/Maps_Historic/Map1912-1915.htm:

----------


## Antique

> Это Вся Одесса 1914 года.


 Это вся торгово-промышленная Одесса - конкурирующая контора.

----------


## OMF

> Информация касательно электрического трамвая из упомянутого справочника 1914-го года. Есть некоторые разночтения относительно сайта odessatrolley и, в частности, этой страницы: odessatrolley.com/Maps_Historic/Map1912-1915.htm:


 Я уже пару месяцев как обновил эти страницы, кроме того очень многое здесь не соответствуеь действительности. В частности, линия 9 "Жевахова" так и не была построена, то же относится и к Чубаевской линии 26.

----------


## Screech

> Я уже пару месяцев как обновил эти страницы, кроме того очень многое здесь не соответствуеь действительности. В частности, линия 9 "Жевахова" так и не была построена, то же относится и к Чубаевской линии 26.


 "Здесь"-это в Справочнике,что я выложил или на сайте Одессатроллей?)

----------


## OMF

В справочнике, конечно. Я использовал все имеющиеся материалы - газеты того времени, карты, последующие планы - когда делал сайт. К сожалению, в старых справочниках многие проекты выдавались за реальность. Обратите внимание, что в отношении маршрутов 6, 7 и 9 речь идет о том, что должно быть, а не о том, что есть.

----------


## Milkaway

> 416 страниц  1914 год Много интересного!


 
.... ДА, ШИКАРНАЯ  ВЕСЧЬ....СПАСИБО....

----------


## brassl

Подписано - Аркадия, фото Б Левита

Нет ли у кого в хорошем качестве такого вида??


Есть совсем немного отличающиеся от Архивных паспарту Валдовского и Рыжака. Если кого интересует - сканерну, выложу (или вышлю  :smileflag: )

----------


## Семирек

> Это 100% не Одесса. Забудьте. Таких ляпов с подписями очень много.


 Ну так я и говорю, что это очень похоже на Таврический дворец в Санкт-Петербурге. Вот только памятник рядом какой-то странный - вроде нет такого там...

----------


## Новоросс!

https://plus.google.com/photos/107662816033590055002/albums/5354866406794439553?banner=pwa

много фоток финского туриста побывавшего в Одессе в 70 годы..не знаю..были эти фотки или нет

----------


## Новоросс!

хотя уверен этих фоток нет в архиве

----------


## malyutka_e

> https://plus.google.com/photos/107662816033590055002/albums/5354866406794439553?banner=pwa
> 
> много фоток финского туриста побывавшего в Одессе в 70 годы..не знаю..были эти фотки или нет


 Такое впечатление, что из Финской социалистической республики. Фотографии такого цвета получались только в Советском Союзе.

----------


## Новоросс!

может пленку у нас покупал

----------


## mlch

> Такое впечатление, что из Финской социалистической республики. Фотографии такого цвета получались только в Советском Союзе.


 Просто купил парень слайдовую пленку Свема тут, а не привез с собой Агфу или Кодак.  :smileflag: 
А фото есть реально очень интересные. Привоз, например. Еще со старыми "продольными" рядами.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Просто купил парень слайдовую пленку Свема тут, а не привез с собой Агфу или Кодак. 
> А фото есть реально очень интересные. Привоз, например. Еще со старыми "продольными" рядами.


 Этот привоз у нас уже был.

----------


## mlch

> Этот привоз у нас уже был.


 Он стал от этого менее интересным?

----------


## Agnessa

> 1932 р. 
> План відзначення XV- річчя Жовтневої революції в клубі Одеського заводу ім. Петровського.


 Катание на ЦАПИКАХ - это как? Что есть - цапик???

----------


## Новоросс!

какая разница какого цвета фотки...мы что тут обсуждаем кто чем снимает...или Одессу...большинство фоток финна  не было в архиве

----------


## Новоросс!

> Этот привоз у нас уже был.


 привоз может и был а остального не было 100%

----------


## Малиновский

Кто скажет,на какой это улице?

----------


## Алик Савенков

> 416 страниц  1914 год Много интересного!


 Огромное спасибо! Очень много интересного!

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Кто скажет,на какой это улице?


 Это Успенская угол Канатной. Снесли когда реконструировали ул.Успенскую.

----------


## Малиновский

> Это Успенская угол Канатной. Снесли когда реконструировали ул.Успенскую.


 Спасибо!У меня было такое предположение,но будка..............................Теперь понятно.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Спасибо!У меня было такое предположение,но будка..............................Теперь понятно.


 Эта трансформаторная будка давно была лишь бутафорией.

----------


## brassl

> хотя уверен этих фоток нет в архиве


 Нет, часть есть.
1 - с августа 2011
2 - Преображенская угол Дерибасовской есть, Успенская
Ласточкина и еще чего то  :smileflag: . Но лучше два раза найти чем один раз пропустить! Спасибо!

----------


## Antique

> Эта трансформаторная будка давно была лишь бутафорией.


 Никакая будка не бутафория а вполне аутентичная. Другое дело ,что она не действующая, как и многие подобные.

----------


## Milkaway

> Катание на ЦАПИКАХ - это как? Что есть - цапик???


 Наверняка, конечно же, сказать сложно - ,,за давностью лет,, .... но если попытаться креативно подойти к вопросу, то вполне вероятно, что ,,катание на ЦАПИКАХ,, и велосипедах как-то таки связано. Велосипеды были для детей по старше, а ,,ЦАПИКИ,, - для малышей... упорно напрашивается аналогия с исконно русским детским транспортным ср-вом -,деревяным ,,КОНИКОМ,, на колесиках. У нас, вероятно, стал на колеса ,,ЦАПИК,, - в смысле козлик...Однако не исключена возможность катания детей на настоящем живом КОЗЛИКЕ...

.

----------


## Новоросс!

> Нет, часть есть.
> 1 - с августа 2011
> 2 - Преображенская угол Дерибасовской есть, Успенская
> Ласточкина и еще чего то . Но лучше два раза найти чем один раз пропустить! Спасибо!


 
будем еще искать!)

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Никакая будка не бутафория а вполне аутентичная. Другое дело ,что она не действующая, как и многие подобные.


 А "бутафория" и "не действующая" не одно и тоже?

----------


## malyutka_e

???? nlpds ????

----------


## SaMoVar

Песчаный пляж просматривается ИМХО. Не Одесса. Хотя, может и был участок возле Австрийского пляжа.

----------


## Antique

> А "бутафория" и "не действующая" не одно и тоже?


 Конечно нет и никогда не было. Если сейчас вырезать эту трансформаторную станию например из картона, в натуральную величину или отлить из металла, то это будет бутафория.

----------


## Новоросс!

> ???? nlpds ????


  Одесса это точно 100% ..эстакада..на каменных стойках прикреплены газовые светильники которые были распространены во всей Одессе

----------


## Milkaway

> ???? nlpds ????


 Мне кажется вопрос не в том в Одессе или не в Одессе, а что скрывается за ,,загадочными буквами,, NLPDS .....

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне кажется вопрос не в том в Одессе или не в Одессе, а что скрывается за ,,загадочными буквами,, NLPDS .....


 Это пример неадекваного "водяного" знака, накладываемого на фотографию.

----------


## Videlicit

это наверно скачено с ресурса нлпдс, так они защищают инфу

----------


## VicTur

> Одесса это точно 100% ..эстакада..на каменных стойках прикреплены газовые светильники которые были распространены во всей Одессе


 Похожая эстакада. Не знаю, правда, где.

----------


## Antique

> Похожая эстакада. Не знаю, правда, где.


 Это мост для трубопровода возле дома Трудолюбия / Хлебзавода на Одария.
Сооружён в 1910-е.

----------


## brassl



----------


## VHana

> Это Успенская угол Канатной. Снесли когда реконструировали ул.Успенскую.


 не могу сообразить с какой это стороны снято. Проясните, плиз.

----------


## OMF

На фото Канатная в сторону Куликова Поля, Успенская - на подъеме со стороны Осипова. Раньше там была остановка 4-го трамвая.

----------


## SaMoVar

Остановка "Одессаплодовощхоз". )))

----------


## Screech

Есть такое наблюдение. Кто-то знает подробности о масонах в Одессе.Я читал у нас ложа "Золотая акация".Воронцовский дворец со знаками....А более подробно не нашёл.Может ссылка у кого есть?

----------


## SaMoVar

Поищите за звезду на памятнике Пушкину.

----------


## Скрытик

> Поищите за звезду на памятнике Пушкину.


  Уже обсуждали. Никакого отношения к масонству она не имеет...

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 3808351


 Спасибо за фото - здание еще двухэтажное...в 60-х достроили третий.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 3811247 Есть такое наблюдение. Кто-то знает подробности о масонах в Одессе.Я читал у нас ложа "Золотая акация".Воронцовский дворец со знаками....А более подробно не нашёл.Может ссылка у кого есть?


 Найдите в книжном магазине книжку одессита историка и журналиста Виктора Савченко ,,УкраЇна масонська,, Київ, Нора-Друк 2008. Эта книижка была признана лучшей украинской книгой того года. В ней есть большой раздел об истории масонства в Одессе. В частности и описание архитектурного ансамбля Приморского бульвара вместе с лестницей...и еще много чего интересного.
,,Золотая акация,, в Одессе действительно есть.

----------


## Семирек

> Найдите в книжном магазине книжку одессита историка и журналиста Виктора Савченко ,,УкраЇна масонська,, Київ, Нора-Друк 2008. Эта книижка была признана лучшей украинской книгой того года. В ней есть большой раздел об истории масонства в Одессе. В частности и описание архитектурного ансамбля Приморского бульвара вместе с лестницей...и еще много чего интересного.
> ,,Золотая акация,, в Одессе действительно есть.


 Того же В. Савченки есть книга "Одесса масонская. Неразгаданный миф города Солнца" (Одесса, Optimum, 2007). Правда там много всяких, ничем не подтвержденных фантазий автора...

----------


## brassl

Продолжим по порту



Есть ли у кого в нормальном качестве?

----------


## Screech

Это не Одесса В статье ясно написано "Группа французских большевиков среди которых есть капитан Садул,которые следуют к военному совету в Париже.

----------


## polvnic

[QUOTE=brassl;26838382]Продолжим по порту
Вложение 3813009
Судоремонтный завод "Украина" (№ 1, Марти), 2-й участок (левая сторона Приморской).

----------


## Скрытик

> Это не Одесса В статье ясно написано "Группа французских большевиков среди которых есть капитан Садул,которые следуют к военному совету в Париже.


  Сложно представить себе в то время вывески в Париже на русском языке  :smileflag:

----------


## Screech

> Сложно представить себе в то время вывески в Париже на русском языке


  Таки да,перевести следовало : Садул,преследуемый военным советом в Париже.

----------


## Antique

Это возможно консервный завод Фальц-Фейна, судя по надписи. Консервный завод располагался на пересечении Балковской и Головковской.

----------


## Screech

Похоже на то!Меня сбила статья на французском.

----------


## Screech



----------


## Screech

> Это возможно консервный завод Фальц-Фейна, судя по надписи. Консервный завод располагался на *пересечении Балковской и Головковской*.


 Именно он! СБ Фальцъ-Фейнъ   СБ-это Софья Богдановна 
Улицы ведь параллельны,или раньше не так было?

----------


## Antique

> Именно он! СБ Фальцъ-Фейнъ   СБ-это Софья Богдановна 
> Улицы ведь параллельны,или раньше не так было?


 А, действительно.. Это я что-то Головковскую с Дальницкой спутал.

----------


## Screech

Консервный завод находился на Балковской 179,это на углу почти с Дальницкой.Постараюсь пойти сверить с фото.

----------


## Гражданин А.

"Заповедные" места Одессы

----------


## VHana

> На фото Канатная в сторону Куликова Поля, Успенская - на подъеме со стороны Осипова. Раньше там была остановка 4-го трамвая.


 остановка была около овощного магазина? или это - на противоположной стороне?
За машинами - 1-этажный дом. Это какой номер?

----------


## translator

> Вложение 3811247 Есть такое наблюдение. Кто-то знает подробности о масонах в Одессе.Я читал у нас ложа "Золотая акация".Воронцовский дворец со знаками....А более подробно не нашёл.Может ссылка у кого есть?


  http://www.ukrmason.org/rus/history7.php
http://aauumm.ru/post64749640/
http://www.segodnya.ua/oldarchive/c2256713004f33f5c2256a99004773c0.html

----------


## brassl

На замену

----------


## Good++++

> На замену
> Вложение 3817141


 А куда они целились?

----------


## Kamin

По сторонам света на юго-восток, а если по зданиям то в сторону Пассажа и дома Папудова..

----------


## Good++++

> По сторонам света на юго-восток, а если по зданиям то в сторону Пассажа и дома Папудова..


 Не от таких ли выстрелов пострадало здание будущего к/т "Одесса" и здание, на месте которого стоит сейчас хрущевка?

----------


## VicTur

> "Заповедные" места Одессы


 Канатная, 65. Угадал?

----------


## Videlicit

> Не от таких ли выстрелов пострадало здание будущего к/т "Одесса" и здание, на месте которого стоит сейчас хрущевка?


 это просто орудийный салют ...

----------


## Videlicit

> Канатная, 65. Угадал?


 да этот дворик в 65ке

----------


## malyutka_e

Есть ли у кого информация о Горацио Куке, родственнике знаменитого мореплавателя Джеймса Кука, который жил в Одессе и был заядлым автомобилистом и продавцом английских автомобилей? Контора находилась по адресу Ольгиевская, 5.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вышла книга Сурилова об истории Александровского парка, первый том. 446 страниц. Большая, очень много уникальных иллюстраций. В продаже пока нет.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вышла книга Сурилова об истории Александровского парка, первый том. 446 страниц. Большая, очень много уникальных иллюстраций. В продаже пока нет.


 
А в каком издательстве и сколько будет еще томов? Судя по Полиграфии книжка дорогая. Какой формат?

----------


## Screech

> Есть ли у кого информация о Горацио Куке, родственнике знаменитого мореплавателя Джеймса Кука, который жил в Одессе и был заядлым автомобилистом и продавцом английских автомобилей? Контора находилась по адресу Ольгиевская, 5.


 в 1914 году Иван Розов числился в доме Покровской церкви на Александровском проспекте.На Ольгиевской всё ещё продавали автомобили,но уже не Кук)

----------


## Малиновский

> Вышла книга Сурилова об истории Александровского парка, первый том. 446 страниц. Большая, очень много уникальных иллюстраций. В продаже пока нет.


 Как только появится,пожалуйста-сообщите!

----------


## Screech

> в 1914 году Иван Розов числился в доме Покровской церкви на Александровском проспекте.На Ольгиевской всё ещё продавали автомобили,но уже не Кук)


 В начале XX века рядом с церковью на средства прихожан был построен большой трехэтажный дом, который прекрасно сохранился и находится на углу Александровского проспекта и Еврейской улицы под номером 48/11. Здесь находились квартиры церковного причта и церковно-приходская школа.Интересно там искали историки, музейщики и монахини Свято-Архангело-Михайловского монастыря? Кто может связаться?

----------


## brassl

Не видел до сих пор такого вида. А Вы?

----------


## SaMoVar

Предок "чкаловского" лифта?)))

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Не видел до сих пор такого вида. А Вы? Вложение 3819673


 Прикольное сооружение сейчас такие из железа лепят в Аркадии и на Фонтане ...

----------


## Гражданин А.

Заповедные уголки Одессы ...

----------


## mlch

> Не видел до сих пор такого вида. А Вы?
> Вложение 3819673


 Верандочка известная. Часто попадала на открытки и фотографии. Но такой ракурс вижу впервые. Спасибо.

----------


## mlch

> Предок "чкаловского" лифта?)))


 Это было гораздо ближе к Аркадии. В прошлом году я нашел. В позапрошлом году я нашел там остатки подпорной стенки. Фотографии выкладывал тут. А прошлым летом - на том же месте открыли очередной ресторанчик. Свято место пусто не бывает.

----------


## mlch

> Предок "чкаловского" лифта?)))


 Это было гораздо ближе к Аркадии. В позапрошлом году я нашел там остатки подпорной стенки. Фотографии выкладывал тут. А прошлым летом - на том же месте открыли очередной ресторанчик. Свято место пусто не бывает.

----------


## Milkaway

> Не видел до сих пор такого вида. А Вы?
> Вложение 3819673


 Да, такой вид не встречался. Это место сейчас - возле бывшего санатория ,,Россия,,  - сейчас застраивается под новый яхт-клуб.  До революции там была дача, где устраивались разные увеселительные меропринятия для горожан... И остатки подпорной стенки там были - ближе к ,,России,, где частный пляж, она еще сохранилась.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 3811247 Есть такое наблюдение. Кто-то знает подробности о масонах в Одессе.Я читал у нас ложа "Золотая акация".Воронцовский дворец со знаками....А более подробно не нашёл.Может ссылка у кого есть?


 Зайдите в новую темку про Дюка - там есть интересные наблюдения, относительно Дюка и Лестницы....

----------


## Screech

> Зайдите в новую темку про Дюка - там есть интересные наблюдения, относительно Дюка и Лестницы....


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *Помогите)*а можно ссылку сюда)!!

----------


## mlch

> *Показать скрытый текст* *Помогите)*а можно ссылку сюда)!!


 Вот жеж ленивый :smileflag:  А поиском пользоваться не пробовал? Вот, лови.  :smileflag:

----------


## Screech

Сегодня ходил на Балковскую 179 на место где был консервный завод Фальц-Фейн.С фасада абсолютно другой вид.А вот сквозь двор вдали что-то похожее виднелось,не было времени у меня.Скоро пойду на исследование местности)

----------


## brassl

Попало в руки пару номеров Одесского листка (жаль цены не "подарочные", но не смог удержаться  :smileflag: ), среди всего прочего там штук 6-8 фотографий встречи героев Варяга в Одессе, качество конечно газетное, но если у обчества есть интерес, то могу сканернуть.

----------


## Малиновский

> Попало в руки пару номеров Одесского листка (жаль цены не "подарочные", но не смог удержаться ), среди всего прочего там штук 6-8 фотографий встречи героев Варяга в Одессе, качество конечно газетное, но если у обчества есть интерес, то могу сканернуть.


 У обчества таки есть интерес!

----------


## brassl

Ну значит завтра и начнем (сканер на работе ). Может у кого еще есть что из старых газет? Не стесняйтесь, выкладывайте  :smileflag: 
Сейчас перечислю что там есть.
- Графиня Е.В.Капнист, врачи одесского управления Красного Креста (общее фото, здания не видно )
- Соединенные хоры музыки и певчих войск одесского гарнизона в составе 450 человек (я не считал, но похоже не врут, очень много людей)
-параход Малайя причаливает к пристани для высадки команды Варяга
- еще 10 фото моряков в разных местах пристани (бульвара) и общая в Сабанских казармах
- немного рекламы
Все  :smileflag:

----------


## Новоросс!

> Не от таких ли выстрелов пострадало здание будущего к/т "Одесса" и здание, на месте которого стоит сейчас хрущевка?


  может не стоит в такой теме ставить такие ..даже не знаю как сказать помягче...."умозаключения"....

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вложение 3811247 Есть такое наблюдение. Кто-то знает подробности о масонах в Одессе.Я читал у нас ложа "Золотая акация".Воронцовский дворец со знаками....А более подробно не нашёл.Может ссылка у кого есть?


 Так можно любое шоссе, уходящее к горизонту назвать масонским символом. А это просто закон перспективы. Пирамиды в Гизе тоже древние масоны построили?

----------


## malyutka_e

> 1932 р. 
> План відзначення XV- річчя Жовтневої революції в клубі Одеського заводу ім. Петровського.


 Кто-то спрашивал, что такое катание на цапиках. Вот как это выглядело:

----------


## Screech

> Так можно любое шоссе, уходящее к горизонту назвать масонским символом. А это просто закон перспективы. Пирамиды в Гизе тоже древние масоны построили?


  скорее наоборот

----------


## Малиновский

> Кто-то спрашивал, что такое катание на цапиках. Вот как это выглядело:


 Это фото из новой книги об Александровском?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это фото из новой книги об Александровском?


 Это тайна великая есть :smileflag:

----------


## Малиновский

> Это тайна великая есть


 Ну да,ну да! :smileflag:

----------


## Screech

> Так можно любое шоссе, уходящее к горизонту назвать масонским символом. А это просто закон перспективы. Пирамиды в Гизе тоже древние масоны построили?


 Вот ссылка временная,пока читаю.

----------


## Kamin

Это к разговору о масонах. ул. Белинского №5. Это козырек на фасаде.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вроде бы собирались в особняке Разумовского. Но оба особняка до нас не дошли.

----------


## Milkaway

ЧУ,.... и сюда внедрились коварные МАСОНЫ .... зреет заговор ..... ФОРУМЧАНЕ - БДИТЕ  ....

----------


## Milkaway

> Кто-то спрашивал, что такое катание на цапиках. Вот как это выглядело:


 Какая прелесть..... вот, значит, как это было - пони были для богатых, а цапики для всех остальных...
Спасибо за фото. Стена Карантина, решетка, порт... Порадовали.

----------


## inborz

К Сообщение от Screech: План відзначення XV- річчя Жовтневої революції в клубі Одеського заводу ім. Петровського.
 Завод им.Петровского - это Херсон

----------


## Screech

> К Сообщение от Screech: План відзначення XV- річчя Жовтневої революції в клубі Одеського заводу ім. Петровського.
>  Завод им.Петровского - это Херсон


  Не думаю,что в архиве ошиблись,тем более,что у Бабеля есть упоминание и Орион выдаёт это в качестве истории создания.Также ,царствие ему небесное,мой знакомый рабочий старожил,которому было 75 рассказывал,что работал на заводе им. Петровского.
Был Комбайный и в Херсоне и металлообрабатывающий в Днепропетровске.В Одессе выпускал эмалированную посуду и стальные луженые фляги для молока и молочных продуктов.

----------


## Гидрант

Но типографские данные (внизу афишки) все же *Херсонские*. И там еще упоминается "обозный завод" - это что?

----------


## inborz

Сомнительно, что завод, который выпускал эмалированную посуду и стальные луженые фляги для молока и молочных продуктов, имел свой клуб...

----------


## inborz

Точно не Одесса.
"До войны в Херсоне преобладали предприятия сельскохозяйственного машиностроения, судоремонтные и по переработке сельскохозяйственной продукции (с 1931 г. предприятия пищевой промышленности). Во 2-ой половине 20-х годов завод Петровского превратился в крупное предприятие по выпуску сельскохозяйственных машин. До 1928 г. он выпускал сеялки, бороны, плуги, станки. В 1927-1928 гг. завод выпустил 34 тыс. жаток (112 жаток ежедневно), плугов и другого сельскохозяйственного инвентаря. В 1928 г. на заводе работало 1 608 чел., 124 служащих, 46 чел. технического персонала; в 1929 г. – 2 тыс. рабочих, в 1935 г. – 4,5 тыс. В годы довоенных пятилеток он был расширен, оснащен новой техникой и превратился в одно из крупнейших предприятий такого типа на Украине. Завод состоял из трех производств, размещенных в разных частях города: завода Петровского, обозного и машиностроительного завода им. Старостина. В 1931 г. завод приступил к выпуску 19-рядных тракторных сеялок, 24-рядных борон, впервые в СССР перешел на производство хлопкоуборочных машин и ворохоочистителей, закупаемых до этого в Америке. В 1931 г. на VI Солоникской выставке в Греции продукция завода получила золотую медаль. В 1934 г. налажено производство 25-сильных локомобилей (паровых установок, состоящих из объединенных в один агрегат котла, поршневой паровой машины и вспомогательных устройств), используемых в сельском хозяйстве, освоил выпуск ветродвигателей (использовались в Арктике). За 1934-1941 гг. выпушено 3 223 локомобилей и 8 359 ветряных двигателей. В 1934 г. завод дал продукции на 30 млн. руб. В 1940 г. валовая продукция завода превысила 1924 г. в 80 раз. Завод им. Старостина, площадью 6 232 кв. м., располагался на Военном форштадте и производил работы по чугунному и медному литью, ремонт паровых котлов, двигателей внутреннего сгорания, изготовлял земледельческие машины, машины для лесопильных заводов и мельниц. С 1927 г. он стал цехом завода Петровского. В 1935 г. работало 1 200 чел. Обозный завод (с 1959 г. завод карданных валов) располагался на Забалке. Основан в 1926 г. Сельскохозяйственные машины выпускали 900 рабочих."

----------


## Screech

> Сомнительно, что завод, который выпускал эмалированную посуду и стальные луженые фляги для молока и молочных продуктов, имел свой клуб...


  Тогда надо областному архиву замечание сделать

----------


## Antique

Да, действительно. В газете упоминается обозный завод.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Конечно нет и никогда не было. Если сейчас вырезать эту трансформаторную станию например из картона, в натуральную величину или отлить из металла, то это будет бутафория.


  Ну Вы уже слишком глубоко копнули. Когда из будки убрали трансформатор и все кабельные линии она превращается в бутафорию.

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *Цитата*


> Точно не Одесса.
> "До войны в Херсоне преобладали предприятия сельскохозяйственного машиностроения, судоремонтные и по переработке сельскохозяйственной продукции (с 1931 г. предприятия пищевой промышленности). Во 2-ой половине 20-х годов завод Петровского превратился в крупное предприятие по выпуску сельскохозяйственных машин. До 1928 г. он выпускал сеялки, бороны, плуги, станки. В 1927-1928 гг. завод выпустил 34 тыс. жаток (112 жаток ежедневно), плугов и другого сельскохозяйственного инвентаря. В 1928 г. на заводе работало 1 608 чел., 124 служащих, 46 чел. технического персонала; в 1929 г. – 2 тыс. рабочих, в 1935 г. – 4,5 тыс. В годы довоенных пятилеток он был расширен, оснащен новой техникой и превратился в одно из крупнейших предприятий такого типа на Украине. Завод состоял из трех производств, размещенных в разных частях города: завода Петровского, обозного и машиностроительного завода им. Старостина. В 1931 г. завод приступил к выпуску 19-рядных тракторных сеялок, 24-рядных борон, впервые в СССР перешел на производство хлопкоуборочных машин и ворохоочистителей, закупаемых до этого в Америке. В 1931 г. на VI Солоникской выставке в Греции продукция завода получила золотую медаль. В 1934 г. налажено производство 25-сильных локомобилей (паровых установок, состоящих из объединенных в один агрегат котла, поршневой паровой машины и вспомогательных устройств), используемых в сельском хозяйстве, освоил выпуск ветродвигателей (использовались в Арктике). За 1934-1941 гг. выпушено 3 223 локомобилей и 8 359 ветряных двигателей. В 1934 г. завод дал продукции на 30 млн. руб. В 1940 г. валовая продукция завода превысила 1924 г. в 80 раз. Завод им. Старостина, площадью 6 232 кв. м., располагался на Военном форштадте и производил работы по чугунному и медному литью, ремонт паровых котлов, двигателей внутреннего сгорания, изготовлял земледельческие машины, машины для лесопильных заводов и мельниц. С 1927 г. он стал цехом завода Петровского. В 1935 г. работало 1 200 чел. Обозный завод (с 1959 г. завод карданных валов) располагался на Забалке. Основан в 1926 г. Сельскохозяйственные машины выпускали 900 рабочих."


 

То что Вы написали -это хорошо))!
Первое: В Одессе по-любому был завод Петровского.
Второе: Наверно таки ПлЯн не от одесского завода,раз внизу херсонские метки.

Цитаты из произведения Бабеля "Карл Янкель":
"Одесская прокуратура решила устроить показательный суд на фабрике имени
Петровского. Малый оператор Нафтула Герчик и  Брана  Брутман,  шестидесяти
двух лет, очутились на скамье подсудимых."
"Солнце косыми лучами рассекало зал. Толпа туго ворочалась, дышала огнем
и потом. Работая локтями, я пробрался в коридор. Дверь из красного  уголка
была приоткрыта. Оттуда доносилось кряхтенье  и  чавканье  Карл-Янкеля.  В
красном уголке висел портрет Ленина, тот, где он говорит  с  броневика  на
площади Финляндского вокзала; портрет окружали цветные диаграммы выработки
фабрики имени Петровского. Вдоль стены стояли знамена и ружья в деревянных
станках. Работница с лицом киргизки, наклонив голову, кормила Карл-Янкеля.
Это был пухлый человек пяти месяцев от роду в вязаных  носках  и  с  белым
хохлом на голове. Присосавшись к киргизке, он урчал и  стиснутым  кулачком
колотил свою кормилицу по груди."

----------


## Antique

> Ну Вы уже слишком глубоко копнули. Когда из будки убрали трансформатор и все кабельные линии она превращается в бутафорию.


 Тут дело не в глубине, а в смысле слова. Будка ни во что не превращается - просто отсутствует оборудование и от этого строение трансформаторной подстанции не перестаёт быть самим собой. Значимость наличия оборудования по сравнению с ценностью самого строения ничтожно мала.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> *Показать скрытый текст* *Помогите)*а можно ссылку сюда)!!


  А я тебе что говорил?

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Тут дело не в глубине, а в смысле слова. Будка ни во что не превращается - просто отсутствует оборудование и от этого строение трансформаторной подстанции не перестаёт быть самим собой. Значимость наличия оборудования по сравнению с ценностью самого строения ничтожно мала.


 Тут я с Вами согласен, ценность строения намного выше ценности оборудования. И очень жалко что она была демонтирована. Люди любящие свой город не стали бы уничтожать его историю.А если подумать головой, то её можно было бы использовать, чтобы городу была прибыль.

----------


## Milkaway

По поводу АФИШКИ с ПЛЯНОМ - Ув. malyutka_e указал в сообщении, что это 32 год... В этом году в конце февраля Постановлением VI внеочередной сессии Всеукраинского ЦИК были образованы пять новых областей, в том числе и Одесская. Но до 1919 г Одесское градоначальство территориально входило в состав Херсонской губернии ... в послереволюционные годы в этом вопросе ясности не было - Возможно этим можно объяснить исходные типографские данные  - Херсон. Возможно, что главная ,,Контора,, куда входили и одесские заводы была в Херсоне и оттуда приходили ,,вказівкі,, и АФИШКИ.
И в том, что клуб был у предприятия - ничего странного, даже если он и выпускал кастрюльки и бидончики - эта продукция была очень нужна и выпускалась на всю тогдашнюю Украину, соответственно и объемы этой продукции были не ,,маленькими,, Такие новенькие кастрюльки или фляжки былои мечтой каждой хозяйки.

----------


## VicTur

> Сомнительно, что завод, который выпускал эмалированную посуду и стальные луженые фляги для молока и молочных продуктов, имел свой клуб...


 Ничего странного в этом нет. Если клубы были практически везде, даже у крестьян, то тем более вероятно, что свой клуб есть и у заводских рабочих. Не стоит недооценивать Советскую власть: о таких вещах она как раз заботилась.

----------


## brassl

Начнем Одесский листок  :smileflag: 
ВСЕХ с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Тогда надо областному архиву замечание сделать


  Не надо никому замечание делать. Завод железожестяных изделий им.Петровского находился на ул.Болгарской. Читайте В.Нетребского "Болгарская улица".
И ещё:
Одесские промышленные предприятия в период обороны города (22 июня - 16 октября 1941 г.).                                                                                          
        Общее количество предприятий металлообрабатывающей, машиностроительной, легкой и пищевой промышленности превышало 300, в их число входило 110 крупных за-водов и фабрик. Наиболее крупнейшими из них были заводы: сельскохозяйственного машиностроения им. Октябрьской революции, станкостроительный им. Ленина, подъем-но-транспортных механизмов им. Январского восстания, судоремонтный №1, линолеум-ный "Большевик", по производству киноаппаратуры "Кинап", посудный им. Петровско-го, сталепрокатный им. Дзержинского, "Красный Профинтерн", канатный.
http://history.odessa.ua/publication4/stat07.htm

----------


## Screech

> Не надо никому замечание делать. Завод железожестяных изделий им.Петровского находился на ул.Болгарской. Читайте В.Нетребского "Болгарская улица".
> И ещё:
> Одесские промышленные предприятия в период обороны города (22 июня - 16 октября 1941 г.).                                                                                          
>         Общее количество предприятий металлообрабатывающей, машиностроительной, легкой и пищевой промышленности превышало 300, в их число входило 110 крупных за-водов и фабрик. Наиболее крупнейшими из них были заводы: сельскохозяйственного машиностроения им. Октябрьской революции, станкостроительный им. Ленина, подъем-но-транспортных механизмов им. Январского восстания, судоремонтный №1, линолеум-ный "Большевик", по производству киноаппаратуры "Кинап", посудный им. Петровско-го, сталепрокатный им. Дзержинского, "Красный Профинтерн", канатный.
> http://history.odessa.ua/publication4/stat07.htm


  Вот и выяснили.Ещё бы фото найти пару

----------


## Antique

> Не надо никому замечание делать. Завод железожестяных изделий им.Петровского находился на ул.Болгарской. Читайте В.Нетребского "Болгарская улица".
> И ещё:
> Одесские промышленные предприятия в период обороны города (22 июня - 16 октября 1941 г.).                                                                                          
>         Общее количество предприятий металлообрабатывающей, машиностроительной, легкой и пищевой промышленности превышало 300, в их число входило 110 крупных за-водов и фабрик. Наиболее крупнейшими из них были заводы: сельскохозяйственного машиностроения им. Октябрьской революции, станкостроительный им. Ленина, подъем-но-транспортных механизмов им. Январского восстания, судоремонтный №1, линолеум-ный "Большевик", по производству киноаппаратуры "Кинап", посудный им. Петровско-го, сталепрокатный им. Дзержинского, "Красный Профинтерн", канатный.
> http://history.odessa.ua/publication4/stat07.htm


  А разве в Одессе был Обозный завод?

----------


## inborz

Пожалуйста, обратите внимание на эту фразу в истории херсонского завода им.Петровского

Завод состоял из трех производств, размещенных в разных частях города: завода Петровского, обозного и машиностроительного завода им. Старостина.

Становится понятным присутствие обозного завода в объявлении. Извините за непатриотичность, но Херсон...

----------


## Antique

Вероятно Петровский для заводов имел то же значение, что и Ленин для улиц.

----------


## mlch

> Вероятно Петровский для заводов имел то же значение, что и Ленин для улиц.


 Петровский был председателем ВЦИК Украины. И его именем называли кучу мест в стране, начиная с города Днепропетровска и заканчивая детскими садами и булочными.  :smileflag: 
Любили большевистские вожди, когда их именами называлось все подряд.

----------


## VicTur

> Пожалуйста, обратите внимание на эту фразу в истории херсонского завода им.Петровского
> 
> Завод состоял из трех производств, размещенных в разных частях города: завода Петровского, обозного и машиностроительного завода им. Старостина.
> 
> Становится понятным присутствие обозного завода в объявлении. Извините за непатриотичность, но Херсон...


 Вот если выяснится, что в Одессе не было обозного завода, тогда будет Херсон. А пока что вопрос остаётся открытым.

----------


## Antique

> Вот если выяснится, что в Одессе не было обозного завода, тогда будет Херсон. А пока что вопрос остаётся открытым.


 То что в Одессе был Обозный завод был нужно ещё доказать. В Херсоне же есть и Обозный завод и завод Хворостина причём они были в одной связке. Пока не открывается даже вопрос о существовании в Одессе обозного завода - нет источников. По этому нет повода считать, что в статье говорится об Одесском заводе Хворостина.

----------


## Скрытик

Интересные мемуары Льва Штерна:
http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod.shtml

----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl

Продолжим

----------


## mlch

> Интересные мемуары Льва Штерна:
> http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod.shtml


 Ну я понимаю, что новое это хорошо забытое старое. Но стоило бы, наверное, сказать, что несколько лет назад мы уже эти воспоминания обсуждали. И автор даже дополнил их фотографиями, которые тут выкладывали форумчане. По крайней мере фото от Jorjika и мои там присутствуют теперь.  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Мне тоже показалось, что я подобное видел, но смутил год "выпуска" и наличие фото с ОдессаСтори  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Посмотрел подробнее. Автор значительно расширил объем воспоминаний. За что ему большое спасибо. Наверное стоит перечитать все еще разок не торопясь.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Да, автор время от времени дописывает.

----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl



----------


## Good++++

> Вложение 3830868


 Праведный Иона, Одесский Чудотворец
days.pravoslavie.ru/Life/life6639.htm

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за ссылку.
Может не "отловили", напишу на всяк случай
Фото из Архива начало к фото из моего поста #13451. В Архивном корабль подходит к пирсу, а на свежем уже причалил

Держите еще

----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl

Может кому интересны портреты (с Одесского листка)

----------


## heffalump1974

Интересны - не то слово. Кстати, тут же вопрос: а можно ли их позаимствовать для Википедии?

P.S. Упоминавшиеся выше цапики (с выложенного ув.malyutka_e снимка) ещё у Катаева отметились в "Волшебном роге Оберона", причём на том самом месте.

----------


## brassl

Да, пожалуйста, беритя  :smileflag: .

----------


## heffalump1974

Спасибо! В ответ пока выложить нечего (мэтры постарались раньше), но вдруг чего попадётся.

----------


## brassl

Ну, а мне попадается  :smileflag: 
Фото продолжение этого

----------


## polvnic

Тоже кое-что попалось.

----------


## Малиновский

> Тоже кое-что попалось.


 Ланжерон?

----------


## polvnic

> Ланжерон?


 Я знаю..? Фото со старых стеклянных фотопластинок.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, пожалуйста, беритя .


  Было бы приятнее, если бы в викпедии был водяной знак одного сайта.  :smileflag:  Тонкий намек )))

----------


## Antique

> Было бы приятнее, если бы в викпедии был водяной знак одного сайта.  Тонкий намек )))


 


> Использование водяных знаков не поощряется согласно политике Викимедиа


  Зачем водяные знаки в свободной энциклопедии? Это не приветствуется, и совершенно верно - в свойствах же укажут.

----------


## brassl

> Было бы приятнее, если бы в викпедии был водяной знак одного сайта.  Тонкий намек )))


 Намек понял, а вот смысла не понял  :smileflag: 
heffalump1974 спросил разрешние на то что бы выложить фото. 
Antique прав - Зачем водяные знаки в свободной энциклопедии? 
Да и прав у меня на фото нет (как все наверно давно поняли я за ними и не гонюсь :smileflag: )
Главное что б смотрели и радовались.
Всем хорошего дня.

----------


## brassl

Вот еще немного Варяга



К своему стыду не знал, что легендарную песню о Варяге 
Наверх, вы, товарищи, все по местам,
 Последний парад наступает.
Написал австрийский писатель и поэт Рудольф Грейнц.  Век живи - век учись  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Всем спасибо за плюсики и добрые слова. Постараюсь оправдать  :smileflag: 
Сегодня на Староконке попался альбом - Фото альбом объектов построенных трестом Черноморгидрострой в 1957 году.
Пару фото выкладываю сразу (так как есть трамвай  :smileflag:  ). Пока не понял где это?
Остальные, если у обчества есть интерес, сканерну - выложу на форуме.

----------


## Малиновский

> Всем спасибо за плюсики и добрые слова. Постараюсь оправдать 
> Сегодня на Староконке попался альбом - Фото альбом объектов построенных трестом Черноморгидрострой в 1957 году.
> Пару фото выкладываю сразу (так как есть трамвай  ). Пока не понял где это?
> Остальные, если у обчества есть интерес, сканерну - выложу на форуме.
> Вложение 3838651 Вложение 3838653


 Это Софиевская/Торговая.И таки да опять:У обчества есть интерес :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> К своему стыду не знал, что легендарную песню о Варяге 
> Наверх, вы, товарищи, все по местам,
>  Последний парад наступает.
> Написал австрийский писатель и поэт Рудольф Грейнц.  Век живи - век учись 
> Нашел инфу тут


 Та же самая информация есть и в Википедии. Лучше давать ссылки на неё, а не на антисемитский сайт.

----------


## brassl

Извини, не знал что сайт антисемитский, прочел только о Варяге

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Всем спасибо за плюсики и добрые слова. Постараюсь оправдать 
> Сегодня на Староконке попался альбом - Фото альбом объектов построенных трестом Черноморгидрострой в 1957 году.
> Пару фото выкладываю сразу (так как есть трамвай  ). Пока не понял где это?
> Остальные, если у обчества есть интерес, сканерну - выложу на форуме.
> Вложение 3838651 Вложение 3838653


  Это Софиевская угол Торговой. У обчества таки да есть интерес!

----------


## Алик Савенков

Дверной звонок. Притом действующий.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вложение 3839222Вложение 3839226Дверной звонок. Притом действующий.


 Только советские ручки могли прикрутить этот чудный звонок вверх ногами. Кстати, это символ нашей жизни с 1917 года.

----------


## brassl

> Это Софиевская угол Торговой. У обчества таки да есть интерес!


 Ну раз есть, тогда поехали...
Пока не сообразил с привязкой. Де?
 

А тут подпись. - жилдом Порта у 5-й станции Большого Фонтана

----------


## VicTur

> Только советские ручки могли прикрутить этот чудный звонок вверх ногами. Кстати, это символ нашей жизни с 1917 года.


 Там же ясно написано: «Прошу повернуть». Вот его и повернули.

----------


## Малиновский

> Ну раз есть, тогда поехали...
> Пока не сообразил с привязкой. Де?
> Вложение 3839579 Вложение 3839601
> 
> А тут подпись. - жилдом Порта у 5-й станции Большого Фонтана
> Вложение 3839638


 Адмиральский и прилегающие переулки.Блин,какие бараки были вначале симпатишные

----------


## inborz

> Вот если выяснится, что в Одессе не было обозного завода, тогда будет Херсон. А пока что вопрос остаётся открытым.


  Так все-таки Одесса или Херсон?

----------


## brassl

> Адмиральский и прилегающие переулки.Блин,какие бараки были вначале симпатишные


 Это я понял, а вот адресную привязку по номерам домов пока не сообразил. (а радости сколько было у получивших квартиру  :smileflag: )

----------


## exse

Много знакомых и не знакомых (мне) мест

Одесский мясокомбинат

----------


## Milkaway

А в Альбоме Черноморгидростроя нет ли домика по Ленина,13?

----------


## brassl

Нет, к сожалению нет. Но будем искать

----------


## Antique

> Только советские ручки могли прикрутить этот чудный звонок вверх ногами. Кстати, это символ нашей жизни с 1917 года.


 До революции другие были?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нет, к сожалению нет. Но будем искать
> Вложение 3840343


 Это Ольгиевская / Коблевская

----------


## malyutka_e

> До революции другие были?


 Кстати, даже новые пластиковые таблички на домах с номерами и названиями улиц (спасибо, что они вообще появились) у нас тоже, по местечковому перевернули вниз головой: сверху название улицы, снизу - номер дома. Т. е. "как слышится, так и пишется" (например, Канатная, 5). Опять подвела неграмотность производителей. Издалека они смотрятся как мужские плавки, подвешенные на стену.
До революции - сверху был номер, а снизу название улицы. Дом №... , по улице .... .

----------


## Малиновский

*malyutka_е* добрый вечер!Вы еще не знаете, когда книга про Александровский парк появится в продаже?

----------


## malyutka_e

> *malyutka_е* добрый вечер!Вы еще не знаете, когда книга про Александровский парк появится в продаже?


 Говорят, в апреле.

----------


## Milkaway

> Ну раз есть, тогда поехали...
> Пока не сообразил с привязкой. Де?
> Вложение 3839579 Вложение 3839601
> 
> А тут подпись. - жилдом Порта у 5-й станции Большого Фонтана
> Вложение 3839638


 А вот действительно интересно. Первое фото - это сейчас дома по Люстдорфской,23 и Адмиральскому пр. 42., где транспортная развязка.
Второе фото-не знаю, а третье - очень похоже, что тот же Адмиральский пр., но  40 или 38.... или еще пару домишек по Люстдорфская дор. - не похоже, что это где-то возле 5-й станции Большого Фонтана - там дома другого типа с крытыми верандами и планировка дворов другая...

----------


## Малиновский

> Говорят, в мае.


 Спасибо,будем ждать!

----------


## Ratibor

> Нет, к сожалению нет. Но будем искать
> Вложение 3840343


 как ранее писали это Ольгиевская угол Коблевской, я работаю в доме на против этого, вижу его почти каждый день, дом совсем не изменился  :smileflag:  Там в нем щас детская поликлиника, аптека, и какая то организация.

----------


## malyutka_e

Из серии "веселые картинки"  :smileflag:

----------


## Ratibor

> Из серии "веселые картинки"


 однако  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

А вот еще (Фонтанская дорога, я в детстве жил рядом), есть еще вид со двора. Выложу позже.
Всем хорошего дня.

----------


## VHana

На углу Малой Арнаутской/Александровского проспекта сняли слой штукатурки - там много текста - какая-то "фабрика..." В темноте разглядели плохо. Может еще счистят чуть-чуть и будет видна вся надпись (если не переусердствуют).

----------


## malyutka_e

Здесь http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/36751.html#cutid1   фото-рассказ о трамвайном депо №1

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто знает, где находится это крепление для проводов?
Фото №15 с сайта  http://odessa-photo.livejournal.com/255456.html#cutid1

----------


## SaMoVar

Было в загадках. Это как раз на территории первого депо.

----------


## Milkaway

> Кто знает, где находится это крепление для проводов?
> Фото №15 с сайта  http://odessa-photo.livejournal.com/255456.html#cutid1


 Видели такое крепление на Водопроводной на углу одного из домиков ОТТУ - это первое строение в сторону города. Сейчас его покрасили с фасада и планируют сдавать под мини офисы и магазинчики. Следующее за ним здание управления. Элементи на фото можно было рассмотреть за углом рядом с забором и воротами, куда изгибаясь уходит одна трамвайная колея. но может это просто аналогичное крепление...

----------


## brassl

Продолжаю Варяг


Может есть у кого в нормальном качестве фото времен Потемкина, казаки возле Дюка? Поделитесь, а ... :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

На думской выложен фотореп по цирку. Вроде есть интересные фотки.

----------


## Screech

Есть такой писатель Рудольф Ольшевский  Он написал книгу "Поговорим за Одессу. Рассказы."  Один из них об одном замечательном одессите,дедушке моего лучшего друга детства,зовут его Валерий  Кузнецов.Вы узнаете больше об Одессе!
ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ИЗ РАМСЕСОВ



     У Бугримовой было  восемь львов. И каждый делал какой-нибудь один трюк,
а  она только  кнутом  помахивала. Махнет раз --  и прыгает  лев в  огненное
кольцо,  за что  ему потом будет  отвален приличный  кусок баранины.  Махнет
второй -- и  вот уже бульварной походкой, покачивая филейной частью,  другой
зверь идет по жердочке на мягких лапах. Только одна  легкомысленная прогулка
и в пасти  льва тает бычий круп. С  таким рационом не страшно и свою  голову
сунуть  зверюге в пасть. Что он, чокнутый? Не знает,  кто  его кормит?  Чуть
коснется клыками шеи своего кормильца, так  что тому даже щекотно, и тут  же
разожмет  челюсти, потому что читает  мысли, что  шевелятся в  этой  голове:
"Ваше величество, за ареной уже накрыт стол. Кушать, так сказать, подано!"
     Восемь  зверей  дрессировщицы за  представление съедали  приблизительно
столько,  сколько  заглатывал Робин Бобин  из английской  сказки  в переводе
Самуила Маршака. А уж он пожрать любил. Я имею в виду Робина, а не Маршака.
     Да что там  Бовин? Ой, я оговорился, Бобин, а не Бовин, спутал с бывшим
послом России в  Израиле.  Но вернемся  к  нашим баранам,  вернее ко  львам,
сожравшим этих баранов. Вся династия Романовых за триста лет царствования не
съела столько мяса, сколько  его лопали  за один гастрольный сезон в  Одессе
зверюги Бугримовой. Вот уж, действительно, цари так цари.
     А  у Валерки  Кузнецова  из  одесского зоопарка  был  всего один лев --
Аргитшти. Несправедливо, но за кусок списанной по старости на убой лошади он
исполнял все восемь трюков  Бугримовских зверей, да еще играл на гитаре. Ну,
будем  до  конца  честными,  до Окуджавы ему было  далеко и даже с  артистом
одесской  филармонии  Шевченко  сравнить  нельзя  было, но  среди  львов он,
наверняка, занял  бы первое место по музыке. Однако,  кто это  мог  оценить,
если даже директор зоопарка считал, что незаменимых зверей нет.
     И бедный Аргишти жевал всухомятку свою жесткую конину. Но даже и ее ему
приходилось делить  с целой оравой всегда  голодных ребят,  которых  Валерка
отыскивал  на  Молдаванке  в  неблагополучных  семьях  и  обучал   цирковому
искусству.
     Вовку  рыжего он  нашел  в трамвае,  в  вечернем  окне которого  увидел
отражение  пацана, залезающего  к нему в  карман. Это походило на мираж,  на
проекцию из другого мира. Было  такое ощущение, что рядом никого нет. И  тем
не  менее  в  темном  стекле  совершалась  карманная кража,  и  Кузнецов был
пострадавшим. Огромная Валеркина лапа опустилась  на собственный карман и  в
ней,   будто   бабочка,   затрепетала  маленькая  ладошка   жулика.   Капкан
захлопнулся.
     -- Дяденька, -- завопил Вовка, -- я перепутал штаны!
     Чудак Рыжий,  он ничего не перепутал.  Из тысячи карманов одесситов, он
выбрал самый  счастливый  для себя. Валерка сделает  из него  первоклассного
фокусника.  Только  вот  беда,  на  Привоз  с  ним  ходить  нельзя  было  --
моментально корзина наполнялась дармовыми яйцами. Он тряс их по одному возле
своего уха, а потом, вроде клал на место,  но  яйца все равно оказывались  в
его заколдованной сумочке.
     -- От перемены мест, -- оправдывался Вовка, -- ничего не  меняется. Это
репетиция, притом со зрителями. Оле-оп.
     -- У тебя руки умнее головы, -- улыбался Валера.
     И  сейчас  где  бы  не  выступал  Рыжий  --  в  Париже  или  Нью-Йорке,
возвращаясь  в  Одессу,  он  привозит  заграничную  водку.   Наверное,  тоже
показывал  фокус  в  супермаркете.  Оле-оп.  И  ставя  ее  на  стол  Валерия
Виссарионовича, обязательно говорит:
     -- Попробуйте, какая гадость.
     -- Валюха, -- кричит Валерка, -- где наша селедка?
     Танька, по прозвищу  Корова, убежала  из дому  от  матери  алкоголички.
Долгое время она жила у Валеры и его жены
     -- Петровны. Сейчас она на всей своей фигуре вертит двенадцать обручей.
Не сталкиваясь, они вращаются вокруг шеи, груди, талии, рук и ног.  Кажется,
будто, касаясь Танькиного  тела,  железные круги теряют  притяжение и летают
вокруг Коровы в воздухе.
     -- Петровна,  -- кричит Валерка, -- иди смотри. Корову опять показывают
по телевизору.
     -- Охренеть. -- Качает головой Петровна. -- И как ты из той бегипотамши
сделал трепетную лань? Тебе работать в зоопарке.
     И надо  же, словно в  воду  глядела Петровна -- вскоре  Валера со своим
цирком таки да попал в зверинец. И случилось это вот как. Ехал себе директор
зоосада Роман Соломонович на первом троллейбусе по улице Пушкинской и  вдруг
видит: куча  ребят вместе с бородачом,  похожим на кубинского  вождя Кастро,
катят по тротуару  рояль  -- такой  старый,  что его,  наверное,  подняли  с
английского фрегата  "Тигр" вместе с  пушкой, которую установили на бульваре
между  памятником  Александру Сергеевичу и  общественным  клозетом. Такое  в
Одессе можно увидеть только в день юморины на первое апреля.  А тут середина
лета и вдруг, на  тебе, катят по  Пушкинской  рояль, на котором играл, может
быть, сам Вертинский, "ваши пальцы пахнут ладаном".
     Роман Соломонович любил  старину. Антилопа у него  жила за перегородкой
старого  чугунного  литья,  которую он выменял на  павлина.  Орел-стервятник
клевал свою добычу в настоящем турецком каменном корыте, за которое пришлось
отдать двух  канадских  уток.  А на  складе  у него  хранились  запчасти  от
фуникулера  и  ступенька  синагоги, разрушенной  чекистами по  приказу  того
самого  Фельдмана,  именем которого  временно назывался Приморский  бульвар.
Посредине обезьяньего питомника  возвышался  мраморный  цилиндр  колодезного
сруба, который украшал  когда-то дачу Ковалевского. Роман Соломонович мечтал
весь зоопарк сделать уголком старой Одессы. А тут  вдруг такая находка прямо
из окна троллейбуса.
     -- Сколько живу, -- сказал Роман Соломонович, обворожительно  улыбаясь,
-- первый раз вижу, чтобы музыканты шли на концерт с  собственными  роялями.
Со скрипкой, я понимаю. Но рояль?
     -- Мы  не  на концерт, мы с концерта.  -- Перенял Валера акцент старого
одессита.
     -- Ворованный? -- посмотрев по сторонам, спросил директор.
     --  Боже  сохрани. Разве мы похожи на грабителей?  -- показал Валера на
Рыжего, закатившего к небу  честные голубые глаза. -- Это наша зарплата. Три
месяца  мы  давали  концерты  в портклубе,  и нам  ничего  не  платили.  Эта
старушка,  конечно,  не  стоит  того,  что  нам  задолжала директорша,  но с
паршивой овцы -- хоть шерсти клок.
     -- Я даю вам зарплату за этот клок.
     Валерке,  конечно, не хотелось  расставаться со старинной музыкой,  что
хранилась под  крышкой этого гроба с кладбища давно утраченных чувств, но он
подумал о  том,  что дома у него стоит старенькое пианино его дочери Леры и,
выменянный на  водолазный костюм, рояль его  сына Петьки.  И вся эта  музыка
располагается  на двадцати  двух  квадратных метрах. Так что, из-за экономии
жилплощади, пришлось еще одного сына Пашку отдать в скрипачи. А уж для этого
рояля, на котором,  может  быть, аккомпанировали самому  Шаляпину, когда  он
бывал в нашем городе, места в квартире не было.
     -- Вы старьевщик? -- поинтересовался Валера.
     -- Нет, я директор зверинца. А что, так выгляжу?
     --  Нет, нет,  я  понимаю, вы хотите поставить танец маленьких лебедей.
Берите инструмент бесплатно. А от зарплаты мы не откажемся. Только ребята ее
отработают. Мы, хотя и не кенгуру, но показывать нас тоже можно за деньги.
     -- Але-оп! -- скомандовал Валера и все, кто стоял вокруг рояля скрутили
сальто. Так народный цирк портклуба, который оказался на улице с роялем, был
принят на работу в зоопарк вместе с тем же роялем.
     Между двумя клетками был натянут брезент, а под ним разместилась арена.
     Свободных ставок у Романа Соломоновича  было  немного, но зато у него в
отделе  культуры  имелась  рука. Рука  небольшая,  но  пол-литра  коньячку и
полкило балычка в  ней помещалось.  Подняв  несколько рюмок,  рука рассудила
так:  --  Две  ставки уборщиц  я  тебе,  так  и  быть,  дам. Как  раз  будет
канатоходцам. Пусть ходют по канату с веником. Для равновесия это неплохо. А
сойдут  -- нехай  подметут для близиру.  Твоему Валерию Виссарионовичу, не к
ночи будет названо его отчество, выдадим пособие дрессировщика и выдадим под
расписку двух зверюг. Лев  и медведь  у тебя есть,  Аргишти и Рамсес.  Какой
только дурак  давал  им имена? Вот  их и выдели своему Виссарионовичу.  Тоже
отчество подобрали с перепугу. Не родственник.
     --  Нет,  нет.  Даже не однофамилец.  А жену  Иосифа,  фу ты,  Валерия.
Запутал ты меня с этим Сталиным. Валентину Петровну куда определим?
     -- Валентину Петровну оформим пантерой. Не обидится?
     -- Не должна. Мы же понарошке.
     -- Ты  вчера докладывал, что пантера родила двойню и один подох. Так не
оформляй  смерть. Расходы  на якобы  живого, будут  идти  Валентине. Вначале
немного, но затем покойник начнет расти и жрать больше.
     Акробатов  решили определить  в обезьяний  питомник.  Там  одних  макак
прыгает  по  стенам столько,  что не  пересчитаешь. К ним можно прописать на
кормежку целую футбольную команду вместе  с тренером и болельщиками. Однако,
хотя обезьяны  и прожорливы, футболистов их  рацион не устроит. Они проходят
по другому ведомству. Но для пацанов-акробатов сойдет.
     Когда  все циркачи были распределены по клеткам и взяты на  довольствие
по звериным категориям,  неожиданно появилась еще  одна человеческая ставка.
Кто-то  дополнительные  продукты   привозить   должен.  Вот   и  понадобится
настоящий, вернее фиктивный конюх.
     Чтобы   окончательно   не  запутаться   и   не  пересматривать  штатное
расписание, Роман Соломонович предложил извозчиком сделать медведя Рамсеса.
     -- Так оно же животное. Оно ж разговаривать не умеет.
     -- Ну и что, -- возразил директор, -- ямщики знаешь  какими молчаливыми
были?  И вообще,  что за  дискриминация,  Валентина Петровна  пантерой может
быть, а Рамсес конюхом -- нет?
     -- Так  у него ж фамилия должна быть,  у извозчика твоего?  -- почесала
затылок рука.
     --  На кой хер? -- окончательно охмелев, перешел на полуцензурные слова
директор.
     Рука показала большой палец.
     -- Звучит! -- сказала рука. -- Итак, Роман... То есть, Роман -- это ты.
Рамсес  Иванович  Накойхер. Нормальная еврейская фамилия. У  наших украинцев
есть и посмешнее.
     Рамсеса  Накойхера  в  коллективе никто  не  знал,  но все  уважали. Не
дрался,  зверям окурки  не  бросал, в  вытрезвитель  не  попадал.  Никто  не
удивился,  когда через  полгода  его наградили  грамотой  ЦК  профсоюза, как
отличного работника культурного фронта.
     И правда, это была замечательная зверюга. Добрее медведя на всем  белом
свете не сыщешь. Каждому, кто попросит он подавал лапу. За конфету "Мишка на
севере"  делал кувырок, а за банку сгущенки становился в стойку на  руках. У
всех зверей, как известно, хорошо  развито чутье, а  у этого было обостренно
даже  классовое.  Он терпеть не  мог пионеров.  Стоило  появиться в зоопарке
какому-нибудь юному ленинцу, как медведь делался свирепым хищником.
     Мы  боялись, как  бы об этой его  особенности  не  пронюхали  в органах
государственной  безопасности  и,  чтобы   узнать,  как   далеко  зашли  его
антисоветские настроения, втихаря провели опыты.
     Отчаянно смелый акробат Женька  Ермолаев, который, как выпьет, начинает
гулять по крышам родного города, потому  что даже сто граммов водки вызывают
у него острый  приступ лунной  болезни, так этот Женька привинтил  к рубашке
комсомольский значок,  вошел в вольер,  а  дверь оставил открытой,  чтобы  в
случае чего, дать деру. Но медведь, добродушно переваливаясь с лапы на лапу,
пошел навстречу Женьке.
     Тогда мы договорились с Епифаном, что он за пол-литра войдет в клетку к
косолапому.  Когда-то Епифан  охранял зеков на  севере и там  его  приняли в
партию. Сейчас  он  работал  в  нескольких  местах  дворником и  сторожем  в
зоопарке.  В зверинце он  был одним  из трех  коммунистов и  сейчас вошел  в
клетку, высунув из  кармана  партбилет так, чтобы его увидел Рамсес. Медведь
его не тронул.
Продолжение в файле.Рамсес.doc

----------


## Milkaway

Вот те раз....не Юрка ли Шварц / Бродский / ваш лучший друг детства?
P.S. Валерий Виссарионович мне тоже родственник....

----------


## brassl

Рискну заработать еще один плюсик у Скрытика за сегодня  :smileflag: 
Не помню такой фото, вроде не было (сканировал из книги Высоцкого, шла как иллюстрация к рассказу о съемках фильма Интервенция, вот оно, совпадение интересов  :smileflag: )

----------


## brassl

Ошибся, извините, был такой 
Вот, для реабилитации, плюсик же надо отработать  :smileflag: 
Фото времен "заварухи" с броненосцем Потемкиным. Сканировано с Одесского листка

----------


## Screech

> Вот те раз....не Юрка ли Шварц / Бродский / ваш лучший друг детства?
> P.S. Валерий Виссарионович мне тоже родственник....


 Да,а Вы кем являетесь?

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.kulichki.com/moshkow/NEWPROZA/OLSHEVSKY/odessa.txt
Вот полный сборник рассказов. Автор - замечательный. Читал с удовольствием.

----------


## Screech

> http://www.kulichki.com/moshkow/NEWPROZA/OLSHEVSKY/odessa.txt
> Вот полный сборник рассказов. Автор - замечательный. Читал с удовольствием.


 Тогда Вам будет интересна обратная история о нём от героя вышеуказанного рассказа Валерия Кузнецова.
Вассерман-Пинчер и Доберман-Гольдфельд
Валерий КУЗНЕЦОВ
Светло-желтые блики одес*ского солнца. Я иду на пляж через Отраду. На пляже мой знакомец Алик, оригинал и хохмач. Он по профессии ювелир, и большой любитель музыки. Притащил аккордеон и наигрывает мелодии нашей молодости. Рядом загорает Валя Басов, знаток Лещенко, Вертинского, Козина. 
Это последние из одесских могикан, пережившие оккупацию, войну, послевоенное лихо, но не утратившие юмор, оптимизм и любовь к морю.

Мне хорошо с ними. Я снова чувствую себя молодым, как будто перенесся в 50-е годы.

Сегодня утром, разбирая свои записи, я наткнулся на стихотворение моего друга детства, умершего недавно в Америке. Я узнал о его смерти в сицилийской тюрьме, куда попал за контрабанду нелегалами.

Теплым ветром детских воспоминаний дунуло мне в душу. Я шел к морю через Отраду, любимую нами с детства. И каждая тропинка и скалы у моря напоминали мне о детстве, юности и дружбе, которую мы пронесли через всю жизнь.

Я расположился рядом. Слушал Алика, а в голове звучали строчки из стихотворения, которое нашел утром:

Я и сам бы – крылья в стороны и в лет, 
Да боюсь, что вместо прежнего огня, 
Встречу стужу, вмерзну смаху сердцем в лед. 
В этом городе забыли про меня.

Он жил в доме Попудовых, на Соборке, в подвале, что напротив кинотеатра «Одесса». В этом подвале после войны обосновалась тетка, сумасшедшая. Она заколотила дверь гвоздями и через разбитое стекло, время от времени, выкрикивала проклятия Сталину. Потом ее отправили в психушку, а в комнате долго не выветривался зловонный запах нечистот. Мама Рудика сдавала внаем две трети подвала ателье, а сама с Рудиком и Эллой, его старшей сестрой, жила на отгороженной простыней полосе шириной в метр.

В голодном 45-м мы попали в один класс. Я помню, никто не хотел садиться с ним за одну парту. В женской кофте и шароварах, в тапочках, из которых высовывался посиневший от холода большой палец. Капля на носу и отвисшая нижняя губа, а потом кто-то заметил вошь, упавшую с его головы на парту. Все шарахались от него. Наша классная руководительница Серафима Григорьевна, которую мы ласково называли Симочкой, отвела его после урока домой и, когда увидела, в каких условиях он живет, беспомощно развела руками.

Так началось наше знакомство. Я сел с ним за одну парту (потому что сам переболел чесоткой), и больно мне было видеть, как над ним издевались соученики. Каждый день я ходил после уроков на развалку «стукаться» с его обидчиками. И, наконец. Рудика оставили в покое.

Однажды нам принесла Симочка плакат, где вождь держит на руках мальчика, и задала сочинение по этому рисунку. Через несколько дней стали известны результаты сочинений. Лучшие были – Рудика и мое. Но как все удивились, когда Симочка прочла его сочинение. Оно было написано стихами.

Наверное, детская дружба вернее и искреннее всего. Она чиста и прозрачна, как слеза, которую пролили наши мамы, глядя на своих тощих и неухоженных сыновей. Каждый день мы бывали друг у друга. После пяти, когда служащие расходились, закончив рабочий день, тетя Зина убирала, а Рудик и Элла делали уроки.

Средств хватало только на манную кашу, сдобренную постным маслом. Игрушек у нас не было.

Как-то Рудикин дядя Миша подарил одну лыжу, и мы с восторгом катались по очереди со снежной горки, которую сами соорудили. Мы любили зимой в теплые солнечные дни, что нередко бывает в Одессе, бегать на берег моря. Людей там не бывало и мы чувствовали себя Робинзонами. Разжигали костер, жарили мидии, выброшенные прибоем. И храбро залазили по колено в воду. Потом долго ходили с соплями. У костра Рудик читал мне новые стихи или рассказывал прочитанную книгу.

Вскоре он перестал нуждаться в моей защите. Он стал физически крепче и увереннее в себе. В третьем классе тетя Зина устроила его на работу в кинотеатр Уточкина киноперебежчиком. Была такая работа, таскать в железном ящике киноленты из кинотеатра в кинотеатр. Ящик был тяжелый. Весь вечер мы с ящиком ходили из кинотеатра в кинотеатр, перебрасывая его с одной руки в другую. Нас пускали во все кинотеатры и мы, натаскавшись за вечер, отдыхали в кинобудке, просматривая через окошко фильмы. За зиму Рудик и я физически окрепли. Он все увереннее отбивался от обидчиков. К весне мы увлеклись спортом. Я акробатикой, а он гимнастикой. И вот настало время, когда Рудик выступил в качестве моего защитника.

Был в классе ученик по фамилии Дейч. Переросток и второгодник. Он был на голову длиннее всех, да и плечи широкие, как у взрослого. Все его боялись и ненавидели за его фамилию. Уж очень она напоминала о немцах. Никто справиться в одиночку с ним не мог. Налетали всем классом. Туго ему приходилось. Хотя, как потом оказалось, он был добрейшим мальчиком. Вот с ним и подрался мой друг, защищая меня. Драка носила рыцарский характер. Рудик победил. Победили его накачанные железным ящиком мышцы и пресс, который Дейч бесполезно пинал ногами. Когда противник сдался, мы неожиданно обнялись. После этого Рудика узнала вся школа, не только как драчуна, но и как сильнейшего в классе.

Мы были романтиками. Братались кровью. Проверяли друг друга на вшивость, и писали Рудик – стихи, а я – музыку.

Я люблю, когда на улицах платан качается, 
Я люблю, когда на Пушкинской 
кричат грачи, 
Я люблю, когда солнце 
непричесанным является, 
Раскинув по городу волосы-лучи.

– писал он после запойного чтения Маяковского.

Мы открывали все новых и новых поэтов. Блок, Есенин, Надсон, Борис Ковынев. В секции по гимнастике мы тренировались с будущим поэтом Владимиром Дом*риным. Он отвел Рудика в литобъединение на Пушкинской, где Рудик перезнакомился со многими начинающими поэтами. Юра Михайлик, Ян Фридлендер, тоже гимнаст, Игорь Павлов. На всех собраниях читали свои стихи. Оценки же сводились к фразам: «Это поэт!» или «Это не поэзия!» – и обиженные авторы громко спорили в коридоре, доказывая свою точку зрения на поэзию.

Я сижу на пляже, возле скалы, через которую, однажды, в шторм Рудика перебросило волной. Мы болтались в прибое, надев спасжилеты, забавляясь взлетами на гребень и падением в провалы между волн, и не заметили как течение отнесло нас к скале. Я догадался скинуть жилет и, нырнув под волну, выплыть на берег. Его же волна протащила через скалу, о которую он поцарапал спину и живот.

Я сижу на пляже и вспоминаю наше нищее детство. Несмотря на все тяготы послевоенного детства, мы были счастливы.


Рудольф Ольшевский
Стихи Рудика становились все взрослее и поэтичнее: «О чем-то грустном вспомнил клен немой и ветками в окно мое колотит...».

В развалке, что напротив Рудикиного подвала, после войны во временных бараках жили пленные румыны, которые восстанавливали город. После них там стояла воинская часть, так называемый, стройбат. Обычно туда попадали служить нацменьшинства: узбеки, таджики, молдаване и пр. Как-то мы шли мимо и увидели солдата у ворот. Он стоял, понурив голову, и слезы текли по его лицу. В руках у нас были полные стаканы мороженого. Дело в том, что тетя Зина, торговавшая мороженым, уронила в гильзу с товаром соль, которую должна была высыпать в лед. Глотая слезы, она сказала нам: «Жрите теперь, оглоеды!». Мы, набрав полные стаканы соленого мороженого, шлялись по городу, наслаждаясь соленым лакомством. Когда мы увидели плачущего солдата, по инерции пройдя несколько шагов, не сговариваясь, повернули к нему и протянули свои стаканы. Он почему-то взял стакан Рудика и с благодарностью глянул на нас обоих, пробормотав что-то на незнакомом языке. Через несколько дней мы опять встретили его у ворот. Он поджидал нас и, остановив, вручил п 
о большому красному яблоку. Мы подружились. Он был из Молдавии. Он учил нас молдавскому языку, так похожему на итальянский. Взамен попросил научить его английскому.

– Зачем тебе? – спросили мы, – Ты и русский плохо знаешь!

– Я хочу приехать домой и сказать своей девушке по-английски: я люблю тебя! – ответил он.

Английский мы неплохо знали, благодаря нашему классному руководителю Геннадию Абрамовичу Кеммелю. Только с фронта, он пришел в нашу школу и так заразил нас ан*глий*ским, который он преподавал, что мы старались и вне его уроков говорить по-английски.

Я иду на море. У меня в кармане куртки бумага и ручка. Я сижу на песке и записываю свои воспоминания. Наверное, нет ничего дороже, чем воспоминания детства, юности, какие бы ни были они тяжелые, голодные или обидные.

Мы были всем обделены. Отцы наши погибли на войне. Мам видели только по вечерам. Но Б-г посылал нам море, солнце, книги, спорт, и жизнь была прекрасна и дружба была прекрасна. Мы делились друг с другом самыми лучшими и дорогими чувствами.

Алик играет на аккордеоне «О, Мари». Рядом старики режутся в клабур. Солнце ослепительно, а море восхитительно.

Я вспоминаю Геннадия Аб*ра*мовича. Невысокий, худощавый, в черном костюме, при галстуке. По-военному подтянутый, он был для нас образцом для подражания. Как-то торопясь в школу, я увидел его впереди. Он шел на урок, неся подмышкой стопку школьных тетрадей. Я ускорил шаг, пытаясь его догнать. Внезапно к тротуару подъехала черная легковушка, и два человека в штатском, остановив его, взяли под руки и втолк*нули в машину. Больше мы его не видели.

На траверсе сидят любители-рыболовы и дергают бычков, про которых мадам Стороженко сказала: «Разве это бычки? Это же воши!». Пахнет водорослями, йодом. Воздух, как крепкий коктейль. Я тоже закидываю удочку в уголки памяти, пытаясь выудить что-то покрупнее и поинтереснее.

В четвертом классе тетя Зина устроила Рудика в кукольный театр рабочим сцены. Все лето мы ездили по пионерлагерям и детским санаториям. Знали наизусть все спектакли.

Нелегко, конечно, было, но, 
Поднимая занавес по знаку, 
Знал я, что не каждому дано 
Видеть сказки жесткую изнанку.

Работа была физически тяжелая, как и киноперебежка. Приезжали часто далеко заполночь и, разгрузив машину декораций, шли домой спать, благо недалеко. Но все невзгоды и тяжести компенсировались любовью и интересом к сказкам, к театру и мы воспринимали нашу тяжелую работу как очередное, жизненное приключение.

Мы очень увлеклись спортом. Нам повезло: попали в первую спортивную школу к легендарному тренеру по гимнастике Александру Степановичу Софронюку, который воспитал много прекрасных спортсменов. Была даже олимпийская чемпионка Маргарита Петрова. Красивая и талантливая девушка с зелеными глазами. Мы все были влюблены в нее. Спорт воспитал нас чистыми морально и физически. Рудик старался одеваться опрятнее. Три раза в неделю мы ожидали тренировки, как праздника. Раз в месяц наш тренер устраивал танцы.

И войлок мы скатали, 
и опустили брусья. 
У нас в спортивной школе 
сегодня будет бал... 
Ах, не смотрел бы горько наш тренер Сан Степаныч, 
Так ненадолго в принцев 
преобразивший нас.

Книги, море, спорт... – наше главное в той жизни. Рудик ходил по городу, вытянув указательный палец левой руки, а правой, заменявшей коня, махал пальчиками, сочиняя разнообразные комбинации из махов, скрещений и кругов...

Записавшись в городскую библиотеку, мы соревновались, кто скорее заполнит абонемент. А походы на море, где мы на песке кувыркались «сальтоморталями» и стояли на руках друг у друга в стойке, собирая многочисленных зрителей.

Однажды, совершая очередной променад по Дерибабушке, как ласково ее называли, мы с Рудиком встретили компанию воров, которых я знал. Относились они ко мне благосклонно, потому что я учил их бренчать на гитаре и пел их излюбленные песни типа: «Отец мой Ленин, а мать Надежда Крупская». Они несли на руках маленького мохнатого щенка, пытаясь вдуть ему в ноздри дым папиросы, заряженной анашой. Я забрал его у них и оставил у себя, прозвав Джони, не разобравши пола. Оказалась сучка. Так она и осталась Джонькой. Рудик своеобразно отреагировал на мое увлечение и прозвал меня Вассерман-пинчер. Я, чтоб не остаться в долгу, в свою очередь, стал называть его Доберман-Гольдфельд. Клички были не обидные и остались на всю жизнь.

Много воды утекло с тех счастливых времен. Я, старый, полуслепой, живу воспоминаниями. Вот сижу на бетонном траверсе и болтаю ногами в ледяной воде. Алик-ювелир нежится, как кот, на солнышке, а семидесятивосьмилетний Басов лещенковским голосом напевает: «Девочка родная, мы будем вместе вновь...». Я вспоминаю песни, которые мы с Рудиком написали, письма, которые он слал мне в итальянскую тюрьму.

После десятого класса мой друг вынужден был, как и я, сменить еврейскую фамилию на русскую, и уехать в Молдавию, где его тепло приняли и стали печатать. Он работал в молодежной газете, закончил университет и занял в молдавской литературе свою законную нишу. Его издавали. Выходили поэтические сборники, стали печатать в Москве. Кишинев не так далеко от Одессы, и я часто бывал у него в гостях. И всегда наши встречи начинались так, как когда-то на море в Отраде, он читал мне свои новые стихи, и я радовался им, потому что его стихи становились все ярче, мудрее и совершеннее. Дружба наша не старела, и мы всегда поддерживали друг друга до конца жизни. Я всегда буду помнить его письма мне в тюрьму, в которых он ободрял меня и радовал новыми стихами.

К сожалению, я остался один на берегу Отрады, сидеть и болтать ногами в воде у моря, которое он так любил.
Источник

----------


## malyutka_e

В начале 2012 года появился новый сайт "Память Одессы". Есть интересные воспоминания. Оцените. http://memory.od.ua/home.html

----------


## Screech

> В начале 2012 года появился новый сайт "Память Одессы". Есть интересные воспоминания. Оцените. http://memory.od.ua/home.html


 А главный редактор и написал про Одессу масонскую)

----------


## Скрытик

> В начале 2012 года появился новый сайт "Память Одессы". Есть интересные воспоминания. Оцените. http://memory.od.ua/home.html


  Вроде неплохо. Смущает только то,  будет ли он существовать после выборов в раду?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вроде неплохо. Смущает только то,  будет ли он существовать после выборов в раду?


 А какая связь ? История заканчивается после выборов ?

----------


## Antique

> А какая связь ? История заканчивается после выборов ?


 Цитата: 


> Сайт создан в начале 2012 г. при поддержке народного депутата Украины С. Р. Гриневецкого

----------


## malyutka_e

> Цитата:


 Ничего в политике не понимаю.

----------


## brassl



----------


## Малиновский

> Вложение 3845801


 А где это?

----------


## brassl

Раньше была проходной морвокзала. Теперь наверное просто - порт

----------


## Kamin

Это арка при входе в порт, этот вход называли в народе - Крымская. До строительства морвокзала все пассажирские суда приходили к причалам за этой аркой. И оттуда отходили катера пригородного сообщения в Лузановку, Аркадию, Золотой берег. Справа в здании много лет была служба по информированию где находятся суда ЧМП.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вроде неплохо. Смущает только то,  будет ли он существовать после выборов в раду?


 Гриневецкий_уже_многие_годы_поддерживает_одесские_  проекты_и_с_вборами_это_особенно_не_связано...

----------


## Antique

> Раньше была проходной морвокзала. Теперь наверное просто - порт


 Вы уверены, что этот вход сохранился? Я попытался найти по спутнику, но не удалось.

----------


## Скрытик

> Гриневецкий_уже_многие_годы_поддерживает_одесские_  проекты_и_с_вборами_это_особенно_не_связано...


  Я не верю политикам. Любым. 
И именно поэтому справа внизу сайта много персональной информации именно о Гриневецком. 
Найдите хоть какую-то информацию на сайте ОдессаСтори. Я делаю это бескорыстно, а он все делает с подтекстом.

----------


## Kamin

Этот вход уже много лет закрыт. На месте арки стоит здание и с Приморской есть закрытые ворота, там где был въезд машин. Туда можно попасть только работникам порта или кто имеет пропуск в порт.

----------


## Шарки

> Раньше была проходной морвокзала. Теперь наверное просто - порт


 Это был старый мор.вокзал.
Называли еще в народе Крымская.
Его снесли еще в 80-х годах.
Над аркой была большая красная звезда (типа кремлевской) ее куда-то увезли.
С правой стороны был трансфлот (здание уцелело) с левой ресторан,потом столовая.там где колоны на первом этаже было УКК (все снесли)

----------


## polvnic

> Вложение 3845801


  Прекрасное фото. Старый морвокзал (Крымская) в корне Военного мола. Слева- залы ожидания, РЕСТОРАН!!!  Слева тоже "забегаловки". Прощались... встречались...
 Сейчас ничего не осталось.

----------


## brassl

Всегда рад порадовать. Это из альбома Черноморгидростроя

----------


## brassl

Вот еще

----------


## Milkaway

> Я не верю политикам. Любым. 
> И именно поэтому справа внизу сайта много персональной информации именно о Гриневецком. 
> Найдите хоть какую-то информацию на сайте ОдессаСтори. Я делаю это бескорыстно, а он все делает с подтекстом.


 Не влезая в политические дебри, замечу, что это более ,,инициатива,, авторов и исполнителей нового ресурса - перестарались....я немножко в курсе около этого вопроса...

А Вам отдельное ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за ту колоссальную работу, что вы ведете. Как сказал бы В.И.Ленин - это АРХИВАЖНО.

----------


## brassl



----------


## Videlicit

красивая столовка получилась

----------


## brassl

Продолжаю зарабатывать плюсики от Скрытика  :smileflag:

----------


## mandarin90



----------


## brassl

А вот она в Архиве, качество немного лучше

----------


## Мила80

хорошая темка) респект!

----------


## mandarin90

> А вот она в Архиве, качество немного лучше


   У меня альбом есть,это из него фото

----------


## brassl

Значит есть возможность выложить в хорошем качестве и разрешении?  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> 


 Это репринтное издание 1994 г. ,,Архитектура Одессы начала века,,?

----------


## brassl

Софиевская, 20 (вид со стороны Торговой )

----------


## Скрытик

> Софиевская, 20 (вид со стороны Торговой )
> Вложение 3851364


  Я бы сказал в сторону Торговой  :smileflag: 
Это вид со двора.

----------


## brassl

И так можно  :smileflag:

----------


## polvnic

> Вы уверены, что этот вход сохранился? Я попытался найти по спутнику, но не удалось.


  Старый морвокзал (Крымская) был за этим ж/д переездом почти под Колоннадой, немного ближе к Военному спуску. Сейчас там глухой забор.



Подробнее в "Черное море. Белый пароход" http://odessa-history.livejournal.com/127210.html

----------


## Screech

Были в библиотеке и нашли книгу об Одессе,с фотографиями.Московское издание.Вот такая Дерибасовская

----------


## brassl

Продолжим

Подписано в альбоме - Чайковского, 19 (фасад со стороны сквера)

----------


## Kamin

В доме на Софиевской № 20, в 1957 году когда его заселяли были малые коммуны. В этом доме получили комнату, как улучшение, наши соседи. У них была комната в доме Руссова с окном над дворовым туалетом. Сейчас там понятно все самостоятельные.

----------


## Milkaway

> И так можно


 а что это за забор с вазонами для цветов сверху? Это часть другого здания или элемент благоустройства нового двора поСофиевской № 20 ? Есть ли он сейчас - может кто-то недавно там пробегал....

----------


## brassl

А эта не подписана. Где?

----------


## Good++++

> А эта не подписана. Где?
> Вложение 3852424


 Где-то в районе Сегедской-пр. Гагарина-пр. Шевченко

----------


## Kamin

Сейчас во дворе по Софиеской № 20 этих построек нет. Там есть площадка для детей от детского сада, она отгорожена металлической оградой. Садик был на первом этаже, за адресным бюро, и небольшое строение для каких-то хознужд.А так двор свободен от строений. Правда есть три зеленые зоны - две  посередине двора и одна у стены № 18.

----------


## polvnic

> Продолжим
> Вложение 3852178
> Подписано в альбоме - Чайковского, 19 (фасад со стороны сквера)


 Это Пале Рояль!!?

----------


## Kovka

совсем не похожа...

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> А эта не подписана. Где?
> Вложение 3852424


  По-моему, это дом пр. Шевченко угол пр. Гагарина

----------


## inborz

> Где-то в районе Сегедской-пр. Гагарина-пр. Шевченко


 6-ая поликлиника?

----------


## VicTur

> А эта не подписана. Где?
> Вложение 3852424


 Очень похоже на Фонтанскую дорогу, 9.

----------


## Скрытик

> а что это за забор с вазонами для цветов сверху? Это часть другого здания или элемент благоустройства нового двора поСофиевской № 20 ? Есть ли он сейчас - может кто-то недавно там пробегал....


 Там сейчас летние постройки детского садика "Пиноккио", чаш не помню, давно не заходил.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Очень похоже на Фонтанскую дорогу, 9.


 Да, двор выходящий на Сегедскую и Фонтанскую дорогу. Остановка 6-я поликлиника.

----------


## brassl

Продолжим хороший вечер.
Эти то же не подписаны
 

Хотя извиняюсь, отклеил фото от основы (благо клей от времени почти не держит), подписано Чайковского, так что это продолжение уже выложенной фотографии. В альбоме за 1957 год осталось всего пару фото .

----------


## malyutka_e

> Продолжим хороший вечер.
> Эти то же не подписаны
> Вложение 3852993 Вложение 3853007
> Хотя извиняюсь, отклеил фото от основы (благо клей от времени почти не держит), подписано Чайковского, так что это продолжение уже выложенной фотографии. В альбоме за 1957 год осталось всего пару фото .


 Там даже на фото черномор012a.jpg видна часть крыши оперного.

----------


## Milkaway

Да...спасибо за хороший вечер...как же давно всё это было, но мы теперь знаем как это было.

----------


## brassl

Всегда рад порадовать  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Прошлой весной лазил по крышам, снимал панорамы на память. Сейчас случайно наткнулся на эту. Скоро вместо разваленного домика внизу что-то начнут строить. Сейчас это место со стороны Фр. бульвара обнесли забором.

----------


## Shipshin

> Были в библиотеке и нашли книгу об Одессе,с фотографиями.Московское издание.Вот такая Дерибасовская


 А как называется книга? какой год издания?

----------


## Скрытик

> Прошлой весной лазил по крышам, снимал панорамы на память. Сейчас случайно наткнулся на эту. Скоро вместо разваленного домика внизу что-то начнут строить. Сейчас это место со стороны Фр. бульвара обнесли забором.


  Я в ту сторону без слез смотреть не могу. Там снесут все, пока не начнут рушиться эти "новострои" в море  Каким красивым был Мукачевский 20 лет назад! Да, заброшенным, старым, но красивым. (((

----------


## Milkaway

> Я в ту сторону без слез смотреть не могу. Там снесут все, пока не начнут рушиться эти "новострои" в море  Каким красивым был Мукачевский 20 лет назад! Да, заброшенным, старым, но красивым. (((


 Это кажется не Мукачевский - вдали Итальянский бульвар, а снимали наверное с десятиэтажки на Отрадной,13.
Отраду - жалко....

----------


## Скрытик

Я не конкретно про эту фотографию. Хотя мне кажется, что таки с монстра в Мукачевском.

----------


## brassl

Фонтанская дорога, вид со двора

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я не конкретно про эту фотографию. Хотя мне кажется, что таки с монстра в Мукачевском.


 Снимал с дома на Отрадной, 13

----------


## kravshik

> Фонтанская дорога, вид со двора


 Очень интересные и необычные фото!

Спасибо за кусочек детства,вырос почти в этом дворе....

а по фото-интересен год снимка,на одном видны еще старые фонтанские домики.....
а на другом похоже показан этап строительства бомбоубежища кот. во дворе там или это просто остатки строительства.

----------


## mandarin90

> Это репринтное издание 1994 г. ,,Архитектура Одессы начала века,,?


 Да это оно

----------


## brassl

> Очень интересные и необычные фото!
> 
> Спасибо за кусочек детства,вырос почти в этом дворе....
> 
> а по фото-интересен год снимка,на одном видны еще старые фонтанские домики.....
> а на другом похоже показан этап строительства бомбоубежища кот. во дворе там или это просто остатки строительства.


  Судя по названию альбома, дом достроен в 1957 году, значит и фото примерно этого времени.
А я жил по Перекопской дивизии, 4, то же рядом  :smileflag:

----------


## VHana

Александровский проспект/Малая Арнаутская
Надпись - вроде - государств.табчн. фабрика "Кубсельпром" и "ЗИНМАХОРКА"

----------


## kravshik

> Судя по названию альбома, дом достроен в 1957 году, значит и фото примерно этого времени.
> А я жил по Перекопской дивизии, 4, то же рядом


 Это тот треугольник на Артиллерийской где была контора "ФОТОГРАФИЯ"  в нем.
так почти соседи были в то время-однокашники)))

Интересует история комплекса офицерский военных домов которые находятся через дорогу напротив и Военного собора -(он был постороен прямо на углу Фонт дор. и Артиллерийской),от которого сейчас остался домик священослужителей ,он остался в почти в хорошем состоянии,сейчас восстановлен и используется как офис ...какой-то конторы.....

Предлагаю кто ,что знает про Собор и эти интересные дома -поделится,они очень интересной архитектуры-я сейчас начинаю изучение этого кусочку Одессы,(в свое время в этих домах был детский сад) начало жизненного пути так сказать....

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это тот треугольник на Артиллерийской где была контора "ФОТОГРАФИЯ"  в нем.
> так почти соседи были в то время-однокашники)))
> 
> Интересует история комплекса офицерский военных домов которые находятся через дорогу напротив и Военного собора -(он был постороен прямо на углу Фонт дор. и Артиллерийской),от которого сейчас остался домик священослужителей ,он остался в почти в хорошем состоянии,сейчас восстановлен и используется как офис ...какой-то конторы...
> Предлагаю кто ,что знает про Собор и эти интересные дома -поделится,они очень интересной архитектуры-я сейчас начинаю изучение этого кусочку Одессы,(в свое время в этих домах был детский сад) начало жизненного пути так сказать....


 *У сожалению, от домика священника ничего не осталось - его снесли (я свидетель сноса). А справа от него, на новом месте,  построили новый офис. Еще, в этом месте, когда строили заправку, снесли и ограду с каменными столбиками с крестами. Потом построили новую, но столбики стали похожи на скворечники.
Пустырь, который остался после сноса собора до сих пор не застроен, нп не из благородных целей, а потому, что под землей остался мощный фундамент.*

----------


## Milkaway

:smileflag: 


> Это тот треугольник на Артиллерийской где была контора "ФОТОГРАФИЯ"  в нем.
> так почти соседи были в то время-однокашники)))
> 
> Интересует история комплекса офицерский военных домов которые находятся через дорогу напротив и Военного собора -(он был постороен прямо на углу Фонт дор. и Артиллерийской),от которого сейчас остался домик священослужителей ,он остался в почти в хорошем состоянии,сейчас восстановлен и используется как офис ...какой-то конторы.....
> 
> 
> 
> Предлагаю кто ,что знает про Собор и эти интересные дома -поделится,они очень интересной архитектуры-я сейчас начинаю изучение этого кусочку Одессы,(в свое время в этих домах был детский сад) начало жизненного пути так сказать....


 
Доброе утро. Тут пару дней назад как раз этот вопрос поднимался в соседней темке про ,,Дома и события, связанные с ними,,. Смотрите стр.146.  Выкладывались планы и фото места, что Вас интересует.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> Очень интересные и необычные фото!
> 
> Спасибо за кусочек детства,вырос почти в этом дворе....
> 
> а по фото-интересен год снимка,на одном видны еще старые фонтанские домики.....
> а на другом похоже показан этап строительства бомбоубежища кот. во дворе там или это просто остатки строительства.


 Как раз, где забор (2-й снимок), в 62-м году был построен дом под № 9-е, напротив него - детсад. Труба из кочегарки (1-й снимок) и над ней квартира коммунальная, в комнате над кочегаркой жила семья моего мужа, потом они получили 3-х комнатную квартиру в новом доме в этом же дворе (9-е). Буквально несколько дней назад рассказывала своей дочери эту историю, когда были в гостях в этом доме)))

----------


## brassl



----------


## malyutka_e

> Доброе утро. Тут пару дней назад как раз этот вопрос поднимался в соседней темке про ,,Дома и события, связанные с ними,,. Смотрите стр.146.  Выкладывались планы и фото места, что Вас интересует.


 Эти планы у нас уже выкладывались, ничего нового.

----------


## kravshik

> Доброе утро. Тут пару дней назад как раз этот вопрос поднимался в соседней темке про ,,Дома и события, связанные с ними,,. Смотрите стр.146.  Выкладывались планы и фото места, что Вас интересует.


 Спасибо,инфа тут у нас оказывается переплетается почти........паралельно ,вообще интересно только страничка там № 30 в теме....

----------


## Sergio_Good

> Александровский проспект/Малая Арнаутская
> Надпись - вроде - государств.табчн. фабрика "Кубсельпром" и "ЗИНМАХОРКА"


 Вот об этом статейка
http://dumskaya.net/news/stroiteli-nashli-na-maloj-arnautskoj-vyvesku-dov-017775/

----------


## арнольдт

> Если это из семейного альбома - предупреди "умных", что это твоя собственность!!!
> На сайте http://odessatrolley.com/Nivelles.htm уж точно второй фотографии нет!


 Cпасибо, большое GOOD++++! Был расстроган, посмотрев наши трамвайчики. Ведь я на них в школу ездил класса до 5-го, и помню, что на 17-18 линиях тогда были среди других, номера вагонов, где-то 111, 104 .может 110, 128... Не знаю, может я ошибаюсь... давно было. Куда же они уехали, наши трамвайчики? не вернутся уж более...

----------


## арнольдт

Термин "Бельгийка" произошёл из-за того, что эти дома строились белгийцами для бельгийских инженеров и других специалистов. В одессе в начале 20-го века строилось много чего именно бельгийцами, это и трамвай, очень много рельсов, также и одесская электростанция, вся электропроводка по всему городу, трансформаторные станции,  и канализация одесская обязана своим появлением бельгийским специалистам, может и водопровод тоже (хотя насчёт водопровода - точно не знаю), так, что вся одесса, отчасти, "Бельгийка".

----------


## Antique

> Термин "Бельгийка" произошёл из-за того, что эти дома строились белгийцами для бельгийских инженеров и других специалистов. В одессе в начале 20-го века строилось много чего именно бельгийцами, это и трамвай, очень много рельсов, также и одесская электростанция, вся электропроводка по всему городу, трансформаторные станции,  и канализация одесская обязана своим появлением бельгийским специалистам


 Всё строилось местными или рабочими из глубинки. Из Бельгии только было некоторое электрооборудование для трамваев и сами трамваи Nivelles.

Может назовёте хоть одно здание которое строилось для бельгийских инженеров?

p.s. Бельгийка - это женщина из Бельгии.

----------


## VicTur

В нашем семейном архиве есть не подписанный и не датированный снимок:



Я такого дома в Одессе не припомню. Одесса ли это? А если нет, то какой город?

----------


## Antique

> В нашем семейном архиве есть не подписанный и не датированный снимок:
> 
> Вложение 3858918
> 
> Я такого дома в Одессе не припомню. Одесса ли это? А если нет, то какой город?


 Севастополь.

----------


## Milkaway

> Всё строилось местными или рабочими из глубинки. Из Бельгии только было некоторое электрооборудование для трамваев и сами трамваи Nivelles.
> 
> Может назовёте хоть одно здание которое строилось для бельгийских инженеров?
> 
> p.s. Бельгийка - это женщина из Бельгии.


 А действительно, почему у маклеров по недвижимости почти все дома  начала ХХ века, имеющие признаки модерна, зовутся ,,бельгийками,,?
Может потому, что одно из направлений этого стиля пришло из Бельгии и прижилось у нас?...

----------


## Antique

> А действительно, почему у маклеров по недвижимости почти все дома  начала ХХ века, имеющие признаки модерна, зовутся ,,бельгийками,,?
> Может потому, что одно из направлений этого стиля пришло из Бельгии и прижилось у нас?...


 У нас почти нет бельгийского модерна - практически единственные образцы - трамвайные павильоны, но и те разработаны местными архитекторами. Распространёные у нас разновидности модерна - это венский, немецкий, эклектичный и основанный на местных традициях.

----------


## Скрытик

> А действительно, почему у маклеров по недвижимости почти все дома  начала ХХ века, имеющие признаки модерна, зовутся ,,бельгийками,,?
> Может потому, что одно из направлений этого стиля пришло из Бельгии и прижилось у нас?...


  В разделе Недвижимость не раз уже обсуждали. Бельгийками называют у нас дома с лифтами.

----------


## Milkaway

> У нас нет бельгийского модерна. Есть венский, немецкий и основанный на местных традициях.


 Но откуда-то пошел местный термин ,,бельгийка,,?  Может имелся ввиду стиль ,,взагали,,?...Интересно выяснить откуда.

----------


## Milkaway

> В разделе Недвижимость не раз уже обсуждали. Бельгийками называют у нас дома с лифтами.


 Дома с лифтами постройки начала ХХ века? Так их вообще пару штук в Одессе. Первым был Дом Маргулиса на Маразлиевской.

----------


## Antique

> В разделе Недвижимость не раз уже обсуждали. Бельгийками называют у нас дома с лифтами.


  Дом Руссова с лифтом )

----------


## Малиновский

> А действительно, почему у маклеров по недвижимости почти все дома  начала ХХ века, имеющие признаки модерна, зовутся ,,бельгийками,,?
> Может потому, что одно из направлений этого стиля пришло из Бельгии и прижилось у нас?...


 *Секрет одесской «бельгийки»*
http://odessaglobe.com/our-comment.php?id=28




> Лет десять тому назад одесские агенты по торговле недвижимостью (сейчас их называют риэлторами) ввели свою классификацию одесских домов, разделив их в соответствии со страной-проектировщиком или временными рамками строительства зданий. Так возникли «сталинки» и «хрущевки», понятные постсоветскому народу, а также «чешки», «болгарки», «харьковки» и «московки» - по типу проектов пяти- и девятиэтажных зданий. Такая дифференциация зданий облегчила работу и взаимопонимание на рынке недвижимости, но одесские риэлторы пошли дальше, решив классифицировать дома дореволюционной постройки, что привело к появлению термина «бельгийка». Из самого названия логично вытекает факт участия архитекторов или строителей-бельгийцев в возведении зданий в центральной части Одессы. Однако при внимательном изучении истории Одессы слово «бельгийский» можно обнаружить лишь в сочетании с одесским трамваем. Бельгийское акционерное трамвайное общество действительно существовало и активно строило трамвайные сети с 1910 года. Существование «бельгийских» же домов не вызывает вопросов только у продавцов одесской недвижимости, которые им одним известным образом определяют здания в разряд «бельгиек». Определение это тем более темное, поскольку бельгийские архитекторы и бельгийские инженеры-строители наверняка строили где-нибудь у себя, в Бельгии, но в Одессе замечены не были.


 


> Тем не менее, одесские риэлторы благоволят к «бельгийкам», употребляя этот термин в качестве характеристики некоторых одесских зданий. Позвонив в крупные агентства недвижимости, мы пришли к выводу, что такие здания (по словам одесских риэлторов) имеют общие признаки, позволяющие простому одесскому покупателю распознать загадочную «бельгийку».
> 
> *Итак, «бельгийка» - дом дореволюционной постройки, не менее четырех этажей, оснащенный широкой мраморной лестницей (и не одной), по возможности – лифтом.* К отличительным чертам «бельгиек» можно отнести их цвет – в основном серый и зеленый. Именно в такие цвета любили красить коммунальные власти нашего города наиболее монументальные здания. Правда, это было давно. Сейчас такими глупостями, как окраска фасадов зданий, соответствующие службы не занимается.

----------


## Antique

> Но откуда-то пошел местный термин ,,бельгийка,,?  Может имелся ввиду стиль ,,взагали,,?...Интересно выяснить откуда.


 Тут хотя бы выяснить когда. 1970-е 1980-е?

----------


## Milkaway

Спасибо, что просветили, а я то уже подумала, что кроме трамваев у нас были и бельгийские лифты...

----------


## арнольдт

Я там жил с детства! И где-же люди берут такую прелесть?!  Как всё было чисто и гармонично! Спасибо большое.

----------


## Antique

> в основном серый и зеленый. Именно в такие цвета любили красить коммунальные власти нашего города наиболее монументальные здания.


 Именно в такие цвета любили красить в дореволюционное время. На самом деле здания часто вообще не всегда красили, так в 1910-х предпочитали цементную штукатурку естественного серого цвета.

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо, что просветили, а я то уже подумала, что кроме трамваев у нас были и бельгийские лифты...


 О том, какие в Одессе были лифты должны знать те кто их демонтировал, так как убрано всё подчистую. Но навряд ли можно было бы говорить о какой то монополии в поставках лифтов. Они производились самыми разными фирмами Европы и США. В частности в Киеве закупали кроме прочих лифты американской компании Otis.

----------


## brassl

Последнее фото из альбома 1957 года Черноморгидрострой.
Ищем дальше  :smileflag:

----------


## арнольдт

> А это Одесса или неграмотная подпись?


 Это одесский паровоз, производства какой-то английской компании. Такие паровозы ещё ездят где-то в Индии. а В Одессе они ездили по Фонтану и в Люсдорф.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 3859332
> Последнее фото из альбома 1957 года Черноморгидрострой.
> Ищем дальше


 Это домик партийцев на Куликовом поле?

----------


## OMF

> Cпасибо, большое GOOD++++! Был расстроган, посмотрев наши трамвайчики. Ведь я на них в школу ездил класса до 5-го, и помню, что на 17-18 линиях тогда были среди других, номера вагонов, где-то 111, 104 .может 110, 128... Не знаю, может я ошибаюсь... давно было. Куда же они уехали, наши трамвайчики? не вернутся уж более...


 Вообще-то в те годы вагонов с этими инвентарными номерами уже не было, тем более на Фонтане.

----------


## OMF

> Это одесский паровоз, производства какой-то английской компании. Такие паровозы ещё ездят где-то в Индии. а В Одессе они ездили по Фонтану и в Люсдорф.


 Как раз такие паровозы были только на железной дороге, может быть и на линии на Куяльник. На трамвайных линиях их быть не могло - колея не та. И в Люстдорф паровой трамвай никогда не ходил - только на Фонтан и Хаджибей.

Прошу не делать из себя педивикию

----------


## VicTur

> Севастополь.


 Спасибо, а доказательства?

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо, а доказательства?


 Бывший доходный дом.  Художественный музей им. М.П. Крошицкого.

----------


## Пушкин

Не давно нашел такое:
http://censor.net.ua/forum/379493/v_odesse_budet_ustanovlen_pamyatnik_antonesku

О комплексной реставрации и благоустройстве Тираспольской площади г. Одессы с целью воссоздания исторической справедливости...
Может это шутка?
Обратите внимание на фамилии членов комиссии и т.д., как Брадавко затесался с буквой У в конце?

----------


## VicTur

> Бывший доходный дом.  Художественный музей им. М. П. Крошицкого.


 Спасибо!

----------


## VicTur

> Обратите внимание на фамилии членов комиссии и т.д., как Брадавко затесался с буквой У в конце?


 Точно так же, как у вас он «затесался» с третьей буквой «а» вместо «о».

----------


## brassl

Не видел такого вида. А Вы? В Архиве у нас похожий, но не этот


Всем спасибо за плюсики, хоть знаю кто смотрит из наших, а то счетчик показывает по 40 просмотров, а я знаю форумчан 15 не больше  :smileflag:

----------


## Гражданин А.

«Бельгийка» - дом дореволюционной постройки, не менее четырех этажей, оснащенный широкой мраморной лестницей (и не одной), по возможности – лифтом. К отличительным чертам «бельгиек» можно отнести их цвет – в основном серый и зеленый.
Образы Бельгиек -

и

и

и

----------


## Milkaway

Спасибо - интересно...вот только домик на Канатной как-то не очень подходит - всего три этажа, хотя по цвету подходит.

----------


## Antique

Из вышеперечисленніх зданий только дом Лившица в стиле модерн.

----------


## Пушкин

> Из вышеперечисленніх зданий только дом Лившица в стиле модерн.


  Так только он и  "Бельгийка" остальные  - нет...

----------


## Пушкин

> Точно так же, как у вас он «затесался» с третьей буквой «а» вместо «о».


 Спасибо. А по предложенной информации есть что сказать? Может это шутка?

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо. А по предложенной информации есть что сказать? Может это шутка?


  А ты сомневаешься?  :smileflag:  На остальные фамилии посмотри. Ничего не напоминают?

----------


## VicTur

> Спасибо. А по предложенной информации есть что сказать? Может это шутка?


 Собственно, я там сегодня оставил комментарий, где сказал всё, что думаю по этому поводу.
Что характерно, само сообщение — утка, а вот комментарии к нему некоторых граждан вызывают тревогу.

----------


## Pumik

> А ты сомневаешься?  На остальные фамилии посмотри. Ничего не напоминают?


 Ну конечно, что ж Вы как малые дети) 
Губареску - краевед )))
Тут же смысл в том, что куда ветер подует туда все и наклоняются.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это одесский паровоз, производства какой-то английской компании. Такие паровозы ещё ездят где-то в Индии. а В Одессе они ездили по Фонтану и в Люсдорф.


 Ни один такой паровоз в Одессе и рядом не ездил.

----------


## brassl

Немного больше по кадру чем у нас в Архиве, сканерил сам из газеты

----------


## Пушкин

> А ты сомневаешься?  На остальные фамилии посмотри. Ничего не напоминают?


  Нет, не сомневался - просто подумалось кому же такая чушь могла в голову прийти...Вот смотри, образец, как делается пропаганда, и как никому нельзя верить (мне можно))), а только своей головой думать. Две публикации, даже одни и те же источники цитируются, а какие разные:
Первая: http://odesskiy.com/chisto-fakti-iz-...i-ukrainy.html
И вторая: http://baza.md/index.php?newsid=632

----------


## Семирек

> Немного больше по кадру чем у нас в Архиве, сканерил сам из газеты
> Вложение 3873599


 А какой это год?

----------


## brassl

Так 1905 вроде  :smileflag: , точную дату посмотрю в газете дома. Это когда Потемкин бузил. Там еще пару есть которых у нас вообще не было.

----------


## Семирек

> Так 1905 вроде , точную дату посмотрю в газете дома. Это когда Потемкин бузил. Там еще пару есть которых у нас вообще не было.


 Тогда можно постараться определить, что это именно за полк...

----------


## Antique

А почему исчезла статуя геракла из двора на Торговой, 3? Разве это была не дореволюционная статуя?

----------


## brassl

> Тогда можно постараться определить, что это именно за полк...


 Газета Одесский листок от 24-го июня 1905 года №155 (пятница)

----------


## Milkaway

> А почему исчезла статуя геракла из двора на Торговой, 3? Разве это была не дореволюционная статуя?


 Скорее всего нет. У меня есть знакомый дедуля -  бывший строитель, художник-реставратор. И он как-то рассказывал разные истории про появление в одесских дворах малых архитектурных форм. Очень часто годах в тридцатых, а потом и после войны во двориках появлялись разные скульптуры - то по ,,вказивке,, разные девушки с веслами и пионеры с горнами, то по инициативе местных художнико-скульпторов -ЧТО мешало в мастерских, но вполне могло облагородить прилегающее пространство...Потом таким способом жильцы пытались ,,застолбить,,зеленую зону от закатки в асфальт и сами приходили и упрашивали знакомых скульпторов дать им то, что не жалко.
 Рассказывал, что после сноса первого христианского кладбища часть скульптур растощили на нужды недавно померших партийцев, а часть хотели поставить на площадях, в парках, скверах и во дворах. .
Пару лет назад по городу тоже хотели сделать нечто похожее - кажется Любимый город - и успели таки облагородить пару дворов. На Пастера - памятник Костанди, на Садовой тоже что-то в греческой стилистике обустроили и еще где-то.

А Геракл может быть на реставрации - там во дворе люди живут далеко не бедные и двор поэтому всегда ОЧЕНЬ ухожен.

----------


## Antique

> А Геракл может быть на реставрации - там во дворе люди живут далеко не бедные и двор поэтому всегда ОЧЕНЬ ухожен.


 Геракл навряд ли на реставрации, так как на его постаменте стоит теперь скульптура Дельфина.

----------


## Maklak

> Да, двор выходящий на Сегедскую и Фонтанскую дорогу. Остановка 6-я поликлиника.


 Левая дверь - "Хлебный," вторая - "Гастроном"))) Проходной двор. Где-то начало 60-тых!

----------


## Milkaway

> Геракл навряд ли на реставрации, так как на его постаменте стоит теперь скульптура Дельфина.


 Ну, наверное, Любимый город руку приложил с согласия жильцов...

----------


## Скрытик

> Геракл навряд ли на реставрации, так как на его постаменте стоит теперь скульптура Дельфина.


 Я не помню когда он точно исчез. Поселился рядом в 96м году, еще Геракл был. А в начале 2000х уже Дельфин. Один из жильцов дома соучредитель Шустова, не думаю, что он бы просто так уничтожил статую. Возможно разбили вандалы, тогда двор еще не закрывался на замок.

----------


## VicTur

> И вторая: http://md/index.php?newsid


 Ну зачем в очередной раз делать пусть и невольную, но рекламу этому уроду-румынофилу?

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну зачем в очередной раз делать пусть и невольную, но рекламу этому уроду-румынофилу?


 Разве речь шла об этом?

----------


## brassl

Скан из газеты, по этому качество не очень. Ну пока хоть такое. Будем искать  :smileflag:

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Из домашнего альбома.

----------


## ВЕСЫ



----------


## ВЕСЫ

Фото сделано году в 1963-64. Такой троллейбус подходит?))))

----------


## Пушкин

Преображенская угол Пантелеймоновской  1960 год

----------


## Гражданин А.

Хороший был вид на Собор, пока сталинку с "Темпом" не построили

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:


Одесса 14-18:

----------


## polvnic

Одесса 14-18:
Вложение 3883907

Новобазарная площадь. В центре фото - туалет, далее - перекресток Конная/Коблевская.

----------


## OMF

> Фото сделано году в 1963-64. Такой троллейбус подходит?))))


 Спасибо!! Конечно подходит! Побольше бы таких...

----------


## brassl



----------


## malyutka_e

Очень красивые фотографии. Подземная Одесса. Погреба винно-коньячного завода:

http://lifeonphoto.com/2012/03/podzemnaya-odessa-pogreba-vinno-konyachnogo-zavoda/

----------


## brassl

Продолжаю разорять Скрытика на плюсики  :smileflag: 

Дерибасовская.

И мне понравилось  :smileflag:  Спасибо за плюсики. Еще пару и буду радовать дальше :smileflag:

----------


## mandarin90



----------


## Малиновский

> Спасибо за плюсики. Еще пару и буду радовать дальше


 Так,обчество!-Не зеваем,быстро ставим ему лайки и ждем дальнейших фотоништяков!)))

----------


## brassl

:smileflag:

----------


## brassl

:smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Не помню была такая? (старые фото еще остались, со "спящего" Скрытика два плюса  :smileflag: )


Ну что, раз на форуме никого нет, всем до вечера  :smileflag:  Хорошего дня.

----------


## Videlicit

собор где?

----------


## polvnic

> Вложение 3887473


  Сретенская церковь на Новобазарной площади.
Спасибо за чудесный снимок.

----------


## polvnic

[QUOTE=brassl;27203260]Не помню была такая? (старые фото еще остались, со "спящего" Скрытика два плюса  :smileflag: )
Вложение 3887620

Такого раньше не видел!!!
Выход со Старого Морвокзала в город через ж/д переезд. За спиной осталась входная в порт арка (вложение 3845801). Справа - лесенка в ресторан, за ней - дом с башенкой, существующий сейчас как ориентир.

----------


## Шарки

[QUOTE=polvnic;27204742]


> Не помню была такая? (старые фото еще остались, со "спящего" Скрытика два плюса )
> Вложение 3887620
> 
> Такого раньше не видел!!!
> Выход со Старого Морвокзала в город через ж/д переезд. За спиной осталась входная в порт арка (вложение 3845801). Справа - лесенка в ресторан, за ней - дом с башенкой, существующий сейчас как ориентир.


  Возле ресторана отделение линейной милиции (что там сейчас не знаю)
напротив кафе стекляшка ,как называлось уже не помню.

----------


## brassl

:smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

На троллейбусе даже бортовой номер))) Бристоль шикарен.

----------


## brassl

И это еще не все  :smileflag:  Я сегодня клондайк откопал

----------


## polvnic

> Вложение 3889284


  Такие чудесные фото!!! Клад раскопал?

----------


## polvnic

[QUOTE=Шарки;
 Возле ресторана отделение линейной милиции (что там сейчас не знаю)
напротив кафе стекляшка ,как называлось уже не помню./QUOTE]

Точно, запамятовал, Водный отдел был. Прямо у лестницы "тепленьких" из ресторана.

----------


## brassl

Ага, склад  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Спасибо kot.od с reibert.

----------


## VicTur

> И это еще не все  Я сегодня клондайк откопал


 Этот Клондайк, случайно, не на рынке «Черёмушки»?

----------


## brassl

Нет, не там. А что там то же есть? Выкладывайте :smileflag: 

Куяльник

----------


## VicTur

> Нет, не там. А что там то же есть? Выкладывайте


 К сожалению, нет. Мне говорили, что утром кто-то там взял несколько альбомов со старыми фотографиями. Когда я туда попал, там оставались только советские открытки.

----------


## serega-serega

Фото из моего семейного архива. Другие фотографии с этой плёнки выложены на форуме в моём фотоальбоме.

----------


## brassl

Ну наконец то, тогда Ваша очередь выкладывать  :smileflag:  (спасибо за хорошее качество фотографий)
Люблю я наш форум, недавно новые для себя фото нашел на соседних форумах, а участники одни и те же и как тут общий Архив собирать :smileflag: 

На сегодня все.  Всем хорошего вечера.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=221724341259679&set=a.2186674015653  73.42642.100002663451156&type=1&ref=nf
Трамвайчик попал в кадр. Ланжероновская. Вроде не было.

----------


## brassl

> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=221724341259679&set=a.2186674015653  73.42642.100002663451156&type=1&ref=nf
> Трамвайчик попал в кадр. Ланжероновская. Вроде не было.


 Был  :smileflag:

----------


## Shipshin

> И это еще не все  Я сегодня клондайк откопал


 Жаль. А я думал - взял фотоаппарат и в прошлое на денек.

----------


## Pumik

> Был 
> 
> Вложение 3890172


 Это вообще, нет слов... Это "канава"? Слева Эпсилон, на месте этой площадки с чем-то сложенным?

----------


## Antique

> Это вообще, нет слов... Это "канава"? Слева Эпсилон, на месте этой площадки с чем-то сложенным?


 Да. Я эту фотографию помню на Одессастори в худшем качестве.

Интересно, что было в здании справа?

----------


## brassl

А в Архивет другая фотография. Просто с того же места.
Кто знает что это?

----------


## mandarin90

Куяльник

----------


## brassl

А нельзя ли хорошие сканы этого альбома? Потому что в плохом качестве, так сказать для информации, эти виды в Архиве есть, а вот в хорошем еще не нашли  :smileflag: 

Просмотры есть, реакции нет  :smileflag: 
Ладно, выкладываю следующее фото, а то потом времени не будет, выходной все таки. От Скрытика два плюсика, остальные 40 смотрящих по желанию  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Карантинный мол.


Ну что, хватит или продолжать?  :smileflag:

----------


## Малиновский

> Карантинный мол.
> Вложение 3891461
> 
> Ну что, хватит или продолжать?


 Ничего себе хватит!?
Обчество требует продолжения СуперФотоБанкета!

----------


## brassl

Лимит машины времени исчерпывается, надо возвращаться, но еще пару другую фотографий успею сделать  :smileflag:

----------


## mandarin90

> А нельзя ли хорошие сканы этого альбома?


 Есть только такого качества.Если найду хорошие то выложу

----------


## brassl

> Есть только такого качества.Если найду хорошие то выложу


 Спасибо. Будем ждать. Мне обещали эту книгу, если получу раньше Вас - сканерну и выложу


Карантинная гавань

----------


## victor.odessa

> От Скрытика два плюсика, остальные 40 смотрящих по желанию


  Так плюсомер выпендривается.

----------


## polvnic

Просмотры есть, реакции нет  :smileflag: 
Ладно, выкладываю следующее фото, а то потом времени не будет, выходной все таки. От Скрытика два плюсика, остальные 40 смотрящих по желанию  :smileflag: 

Плюсомер выдает: "Вы должны добавить отзыв кому-то ещё, прежде чем сможете снова добавить его brassl." Раздаю всем подряд, а тебе все равно не хочет!!! Лимит???

----------


## victor.odessa

> Плюсомер выдает: "Вы должны добавить отзыв кому-то ещё, прежде чем сможете снова добавить его brassl." Раздаю всем подряд, а тебе все равно не хочет!!! Лимит???


 Аналогично. Тут надо Скрытику "что то в консерватории подправить".

----------


## polvnic

brassl: Ну что, хватит или продолжать? 

Можно и на закуску оставить. Всю эту прелесть сразу даже переварить трудно. Спасибо !!!

----------


## Скрытик

Через 5 плюсиков другим можно повторить. Это только у меня безлимитка  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> А в Архивет другая фотография. Просто с того же места.
> Кто знает что это?
> Вложение 3890912


 Упоминания фамилии «Финк-Финовицкий» есть здесь и здесь. К сожалению, без указания адреса.

Если искать ту же фамилию в польском написании (Fink-Finowicki, Fink-Finowicky), результатов намного больше, но пока я среди них не нашёл тех, что связаны с Одессой интересующего нас периода.

----------


## polvnic

> Через 5 плюсиков другим можно повторить. Это только у меня безлимитка


  Семеро с ложкой, один с сожкой.

----------


## brassl

> Через 5 плюсиков другим можно повторить. Это только у меня безлимитка


 Исходя из этого заявления, все кто хочет, но не может поставить плюсик, просит Скрытика и он ставит плюс с указанием Ника, начальство то же должно работать  :smileflag: 
Продожаем гулять по времени (а еще остался Потемкин и Варяг не досканированный.... :smileflag: )

Вроде вид на Слободку

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Лимит машины времени исчерпывается, надо возвращаться, но еще пару другую фотографий успею сделать 
> Вложение 3891522


 Продолжать! Конечно продолжать!

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Аналогично. Тут надо Скрытику "что то в консерватории подправить".


 Аналогично  и у меня. Надо что-то делать Скрытику с этим!

----------


## SaMoVar

> Исходя из этого заявления, все кто хочет, но не может поставить плюсик, просит Скрытика и он ставит плюс с указанием Ника, начальство то же должно работать 
> Продожаем гулять по времени (а еще остался Потемкин и Варяг не досканированный....)
> Вложение 3893024
> Вроде вид на Слободку


  А не пересыпь?

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Через 5 плюсиков другим можно повторить. Это только у меня безлимитка


  Прошу поставить плюсик для brassl.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А не пересыпь?


  Да нет. По насыпи в порт ходили поезда, а не конка. На Слободке не было  крупных промышленных предприятий. Да и рельеф местности не подходит.

----------


## фауст

> Вложение 3893024
> Вроде вид на Слободку


  Может сахарный завод Бродского ? 
На Слободке трёх таких высоких труб рядом,  я не могу представить.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Может сахарный завод Бродского ? 
> На Слободке трёх таких высоких труб рядом,  я не могу представить.


 Я об этом думал, но он находился на Бугаёвке и опять же насыпь с конкой.

----------


## Atelman

> Это вообще, нет слов... Это "канава"? Слева Эпсилон, на месте этой площадки с чем-то сложенным?


  
Да, отличный вид на Строгановский мост и Деволановский спуск, который тогда был довольно активной улицей. Слева потом будет приборостроительный завод "Эпсилон". 

В наши дни канава выглядит удручающе - тот же ракурс, только снято из-под моста:

из-под отваливающейся плитки виден камень, из которого построен дом справа, как на раритетном снимке.

----------


## brassl

> Может сахарный завод Бродского ? 
> На Слободке трёх таких высоких труб рядом,  я не могу представить.


 Насчет точного места не скажу. Но это Одесса. Это альбом человека который был в Одессе в 1901 году, и наклеил все эти фото в память о посещении города.

Александровский парк

----------


## Скрытик

> Исходя из этого заявления, все кто хочет, но не может поставить плюсик, просит Скрытика и он ставит плюс с указанием Ника, начальство то же должно работать


  Ну у меня все же есть ограничение - я не могу поставить 2 плюсика за 1 пост, так что не прокатит )))

----------


## brassl

> Ну у меня все же есть ограничение - я не могу поставить 2 плюсика за 1 пост, так что не прокатит )))


 Жаль, жаль.Надо думать над несовершенством раздачи "пряников"  :smileflag:

----------


## Sergey_L

Да, столько всего и такого качества!! От фотографий одни эмоции восхищения! (И плюс, конечно же не ставится))) Один вид целого несуществующего квартала по Преображенской чего стоит! Поистине - клад! Браво Брасслу))

----------


## OMF

> Вложение 3893803 
> Да, отличный вид на Строгановский мост и Деволановский спуск, который тогда был довольно активной улицей. Слева потом будет приборостроительный завод "Эпсилон". 
> 
> В наши дни канава выглядит удручающе - тот же ракурс, только снято из-под моста:
> 
> из-под отваливающейся плитки виден камень, из которого построен дом справа, как на раритетном снимке.


 На Деволановском сп. никогда не было конки!

----------


## malyutka_e

Аэрофото 1941: http://warfly.ru/  работает.

----------


## Trs

Как это? Не далее как сегодня утром видел её на схеме в путеводителе 1910 года, кроме того она упоминается в путеводителе 1900 года. И http://tf1.mosfont.ru/photo/03/69/68/369688.jpg сомнений не вызывает.

----------


## polvnic

> Ну у меня все же есть ограничение - я не могу поставить 2 плюсика за 1 пост, так что не прокатит )))


 Brassl за 2 дня выставил, по-моему, 16 изумительных фото. За все-про все его репутация поднялась с 643 до 644. Так что ещё должно прокатить???

----------


## Скрытик

Неправда. Я плюсовал каждое фото.

----------


## brassl

Скрытик прав, 16 плюсов от него я получил  :smileflag:  Хотя хотелось больше  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Да нет. По насыпи в порт ходили поезда, а не конка. На Слободке не было  крупных промышленных предприятий. Да и рельеф местности не подходит.


  На месте общежитий была спичечная фабрика и кажется кирпичный завод.

----------


## brassl

Где не знаю, но это то же Одесса

на сегодня все, спасибо всем за хороший вечер  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ НАШЕГО АРХИВАРИУСА,ЕДИНОМЫШЛЕННИКА  И ХРАНИТЕЛЯ ТАКОГО ИНТЕРЕСНОГО РЕСУРСА- "BRASSLa" С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

ПОСТАРАЙСЯ И ДАЛЬШЕ ПРОДОЛЖАТЬ ИНТЕРЕСНОЕ ДЕЛО,ОПТИМИЗМА ТЕБЕ И НОВЫХ ОТКРЫТИЙ В В ПЛАНЕ ОДЕССИКИ И НЕ ТОЛЬКО,ДА И В ТЕХ НАЧИНАНИЯХ К КОТОРЫМ У ТЕБЯ ЛЕЖИТ ДУША.

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ И НАДЕЮСЬ КО МНЕ ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮТСЯ НАШИ ФОРУМЧАНЕ,ВСЕГО ТЕБЕ ДОБРОГО И СВЕТЛОГО- СЕРГЕЙ.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну у меня все же есть ограничение - я не могу поставить 2 плюсика за 1 пост, так что не прокатит )))


 Вы не можете, а я должен, для того что бы поставить заслуженный плюс человеку, раздать их в неограниченном количестве кому попало. Это не справедливо. Правда, правила форума не обсуждаются. Может быть поэтому, по номинациям года, побеждают совсем неизвестные нам ( в данной теме) люди?

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за поздравления!  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Сергей, прими мои поздравления и наилучшие пожелания в день своего рождения. Виктор.

----------


## polvnic

Сергей, с днем рождения! Дарим тебе наше уважение, признательность. Ты ЛУЧШИЙ из нас.

----------


## Малиновский



----------


## malyutka_e

Присоединяюсь ко всем пожеланиям ко дню рождения Сергея !

----------


## Maklak

> Спасибо за поздравления!


 То, что делаете Вы - достойно всяческого уважения! С Днём Рождения Вас! Добра Вам и Вашим Близким!

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо! 
Алаверды от именинника

 :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> На Деволановском сп. никогда не было конки!


 пОЧЕМУ НЕ БЫЛО??? судя по известному снимку,это уже фото,да и приоритетное направление в порт,насколько я знаю конка там была,чего не скажешь вот об Эл. трамвае по канаве.

----------


## OMF

Виноват... На карте Висковского конка действительно на Деволановском.

----------


## VicTur

> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ НАШЕГО АРХИВАРИУСА,ЕДИНОМЫШЛЕННИКА  И ХРАНИТЕЛЯ ТАКОГО ИНТЕРЕСНОГО РЕСУРСА- "BRASSLa" С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
> 
> ПОСТАРАЙСЯ И ДАЛЬШЕ ПРОДОЛЖАТЬ ИНТЕРЕСНОЕ ДЕЛО,ОПТИМИЗМА ТЕБЕ И НОВЫХ ОТКРЫТИЙ В В ПЛАНЕ ОДЕССИКИ И НЕ ТОЛЬКО,ДА И В ТЕХ НАЧИНАНИЯХ К КОТОРЫМ У ТЕБЯ ЛЕЖИТ ДУША.
> 
> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ И НАДЕЮСЬ КО МНЕ ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮТСЯ НАШИ ФОРУМЧАНЕ,ВСЕГО ТЕБЕ ДОБРОГО И СВЕТЛОГО- СЕРГЕЙ.


 Конечно, присоединяюсь! С днём рождения, Brassl! Здоровья и успехов во всех начинаниях (и в продолжениях начинаний)!
С меня плюсики — как только система разрешит. А может, Скрытик уже сейчас поставит от моего имени...

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Brassl! С Днем Рождения! Можно от меня плюсики по максимуму?

----------


## Milkaway

Хранителю лучших одесских времен - наши поздравления ... Благодаря Вам история Одесса по-прежнему жива и очень интересна... Спасибо...

И от меня поставьте плюсиков побольше.

----------


## 115117

Присоединяюсь!С Днем Рождения!brassl!!!
(давно хотела сказать,что вначале,когда ты только пришел на этот форум и загорелся идеей собрать вот такой потрясающий архив,я была настроена скептически.Да,наверное,не только я.Но то,что у всех нас сейчас есть в итоге-это ,конечно,твоя заслуга!Очень уважаю людей,которые умеют ставить цели и покорять их.)
Вот,еще раз с Днем Рождения!!!

----------


## Shipshin

С Днем Рождения, Сергей! Желаю тебе найти все виды Одессы. И не отчаивайся. Остальные постепенно подтянутся. Наверное.

----------


## Kartush2006

С Днём Рождения, Сергей-Brassl. Дай Бог тебе сил и здоровья и дальше радовать нас своей плодотворной работой. Надеемся и ждём новых фото старой Одессы. Удачи и всего...

----------


## brassl

Продолжаем?  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

С днём рождения, уважаемый Brassl!

----------


## Abag

Brassl, с Днем рождения!!! Радости и крепкого здоровья!!!

----------


## brassl

На Е-бэй появились еще фото времен оккупации, я снял но нет времени обрабатывать.
Если кто обработал - поделитесь а...?

----------


## Мумба

Надо сохранить исторический шарм города

----------


## brassl

Продолжим Варяга.

----------


## brassl

Держите оккупацию, было на работе пару минут.
Вроде ничего получилось?

----------


## brassl

Еще оккупации

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Еще оккупации
> Вложение 3899465


 Так будет вернее

----------


## Good++++

> Так будет вернее


 нет, так неправильно.

----------


## mlch

Сергей. И от меня тоже самые искренние поздравления с Днем рождения.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Это с этого места -

по гуглу

----------


## Sergio_Good

Может заинтересует - В Одессе сохранились остатки бельгийской конки позапрошлого века
http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-sohranilis-ostatki-ot-linii-konki-sdela-017863/

----------


## Antique

> Может заинтересует - В Одессе сохранились остатки бельгийской конки позапрошлого века
> http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-sohranilis-ostatki-ot-linii-konki-sdela-017863/


 Слишком громко звучит. "Сохранились фрагменты дореволюционных рельсов" - гораздо лучше.

Причём в узком кругу эти рельсы были известны давно, так как я видел неподписанное фото, а сейчас просто таки обнародовали.

----------


## Скрытик

И как там писали в комментах, охотники за металлоломом очень обрадуются этой информации

----------


## Milkaway

> Это с этого места -
> 
> по гуглу


 А разве эта часть квартала не была застроена домами?  Я помню еще по детству, как сносили старые дома в этом месте. Хорошо помню развалины...

----------


## SaMoVar

Сергей, с Днюхой!!! Никогда не забрасывай такое великое дело! Мы будем помогать в меру сил.)))

----------


## Antique

> А разве эта часть квартала не была застроена домами?  Я помню еще по детству, как сносили старые дома в этом месте. Хорошо помню развалины...


 Я думаю, что точка съёмки располагалась на месте мясомолочного корпуса, то есть ниже. А впереди и выше и видны те снесённые здания. Некоторые из зданий наверняка выглядели достойно, дался им тот привоз.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Brassl я тоже присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! С Днём рождения! Желаю тебе крепкого здоровья и успехов во всех твоих начинаниях!

----------


## cerubina

Ув. Brassl Примите и мои поздравления с пиететом к Вашим благородным трудам.

----------


## Milkaway

> Я думаю, что точка съёмки располагалась на месте мясомолочного корпуса, то есть ниже. А впереди и выше и видны те снесённые здания. Некоторые из зданий наверняка выглядели достойно, дался им тот привоз.


 А может быть это место ближе к Фруктовому Пассажу - там возле него когда-то была небольшая замощенная площадь ....

----------


## brassl

Всем большое спасибо за поздравления!


Хаджибеевский лиман

----------


## Videlicit

Тоже присоединяюсь ... с Д.Р.

----------


## Antique

> А может быть это место ближе к Фруктовому Пассажу - там возле него когда-то была небольшая замощенная площадь ....


 Может и так )

----------


## brassl

Последнее фото в этой прогулке, но не переживайте есть уже и вторая прогулка  :smileflag:  (администрация снимет ограничение плюсов на мой аккаунт  :smileflag: )

----------


## Гражданин А.

> А может быть это место ближе к Фруктовому Пассажу - там возле него когда-то была небольшая замощенная площадь ....


 Я думаю, что
1 - это старые "Рыбные ряды" на Привозе
2 - в этом угловом доме до 70-ых годов была Аптека

----------


## Good++++

> ...
> 2 - в этом угловом доме до 70-ых годов была Аптека
> ...


 ... и мебельный магазин...

----------


## Гидрант

> 1 - это старые "Рыбные ряды" на Привозе


 До постройки мясного корпуса (1960?) в этих "рыбных корпусах" торговали мясом. Одно из самых жутких воспоминаний раннего детства: вид плюс запах  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Прогулка №2

----------


## brassl

Показывает Одесса. Наши камеры установлены на улице Садовой  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

:smileflag: 


Из первой прогулки проявилось еще пару фото, но там корабли в заливе, архитектуры не видно. Выкладывать?
Фамилию автора фотографий мне обещали сказать. Это он сам фотографировал.

----------


## brassl



----------


## Гражданин А.

Расскажите историю этого домика ...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Расскажите историю этого домика ...


 Малый фонтан напротив санатория Россия?

----------


## Trs

Конечная остановка 16 трамвая, от развилки с 17 маршрутом (сейчас на этом участке ходит пятый) линия была однопутной. Линия открыта в 1911 году, закрыта в 1934 г. или, по другому источнику, в 1939-1941 гг. Сам остановочный павильон — наверное, Минкус (и/или Ландесман). Может, у кого-то под рукой есть Пилявский, чтобы уточнить?

----------


## SaMoVar

Можете показать на карте его месторасположение?

----------


## Antique

> Сам остановочный павильон — наверное, Минкус (и/или Ландесман). Может, у кого-то под рукой есть Пилявский, чтобы уточнить?


 У Пилявского ничего не указано, но павильон аналогичный павильону типа №6 у ворот 2-го кладбища (Минкус).

----------


## Trs

Павильон находится напротив ворот б. санатория «Россия».

----------


## netslov

Одесский ишачёк на школьном

----------


## kravshik

> Расскажите историю этого домика ...


 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=316454

"Архитектура трамвайной истории"


Могу предложить посмотреть здесь более подробно,в этой теме мы как раз про него говорили.....


Мне кажется что многих здесь заинтересует в каком он сейчас состоянии,фото если не ошибаюсь,мое или уже свежее....я к тому ,что если мое -то у меня еще старое,а если свежее,тогда вопрос к автору фото,   давно там был????

----------


## Good++++

> А это где?  Парк Шевченко?
> Подпись под фото:


  В дополнение (из обновления на румынском сайте):

Подпись:



> Ostaş rom&#226;n supraveghind la cimitirul militar din Odesa, Transnistria
> Datare: 1942-1943
> Localizare: Odesa, Transnistria
> Sursa: ANIC

----------


## brassl

Ребята, где это. Ступор от переизбытка информации

----------


## Good++++

1984 год

----------


## brassl

Это из первой прогулки (лимит вложенных файлов перевалил за середину, наверное скоро не куда будет выкладывать)

----------


## Good++++

Parowiec „Władymir” przed wypłynięciem z Odessy na wojnę.
Источник: lubczasopismo.salon24.pl/poetry/post/289164,ojciec-mojej-ciotki-z-uzupelnieniami

----------


## brassl

А было уже  :smileflag: 
Изучаем Архив внимательно  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

*brassl*, всё в галерею тащи на odessastory)))

----------


## brassl

Не-а  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

> Не-а


 Потеряется(((

----------


## brassl

Обязательно потеряется. Самому жалко, такие находки (потому и делюсь, что б на личных компах сохранилось, а то вдруг мой полетит). Но...., не будем о прошлом  :smileflag: 
Подпись "Архивариус" я давно просил Скрытика заменить на что-то нейтральное, но у него видимо руки не доходят

Последнее фото из первой прогулки
Пароход - МОСКВА

----------


## Скрытик

> Это из первой прогулки (лимит вложенных файлов перевалил за середину, наверное скоро не куда будет выкладывать)


  Я знаю куда можно  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Я знаю куда можно


 Да и я знаю.
Жесткий диск компа и обязательно резервная копия  :smileflag: 

Мыслей по фото выложенной чуть выше нет ни у кого? Где это снято? Очень знакомое место?
И еще одна загадка. Где?

----------


## SaMoVar

Есть очень важный вопрос. Необходимо ознакомиться с "Журналом Министерства внутренних дел" за 1843 год. В электронном виде не нашёл, если кто подскажет - оспасиблю. Возможно существуют такие журналы в наших библиотеках - может кто сможет узнать...
Касается парка Шевченко и борьбы за его сохранение. 
Всем заранее спасибо.
UP - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%96%...B4%D0%B5%D0%BB - вот что ищу.

----------


## sikander

> Да и я знаю.
> Жесткий диск компа и обязательно резервная копия 
> 
> Мыслей по фото выложенной чуть выше нет ни у кого? Где это снято? Очень знакомое место?
> И еще одна загадка. Где?
> Вложение 3909413


 На горизонте справа - Реформатская церковь на Херсонской ул., а здание с колоннами слева -
Бессарабско-Таврический земельный банк.

----------


## sikander

> Ребята, где это. Ступор от переизбытка информации 
> Вложение 3909079


 слева - Дом Фундуклея, ул. Херсонская

----------


## Milkaway

> На горизонте справа - Реформатская церковь на Херсонской ул., а здание с колоннами слева -
> Бессарабско-Таврический земельный банк.


 Сомнительно ... Реформатская церковь в своем квартале на Пастера - самое высокое здание. А на фото справа через два дома  видно еще одно высокое монументальное здание с башенкой. За Церковью все дома в квартале дореволюционные - ничего не сносилось...

----------


## sikander

> Сомнительно ... Реформатская церковь в своем квартале на Пастера - самое высокое здание. А на фото справа через два дома  видно еще одно высокое монументальное здание с башенкой. За Церковью все дома в квартале дореволюционные - ничего не сносилось...


 угловой дом пострадал во время войны, его остатки в  50е годы были перестроены (на здании даже есть дата - 1952)

----------


## Milkaway

> слева - Дом Фундуклея, ул. Херсонская


 Наврядли, хотя и очень похоже... но...Херсонская длинная, а улица на фото заканчивается - или начинается - через пару домов.  Справа виден фасад дома, в который улица упирается. Хотя, может быть, что фото обрезано и это часть дома на Конной...но все равно квартал в два дома - судя по фото - как-то маловат...может быть, конечно, что за густыми деревьями не видать маленького двухэтажного домика...
Что скажет обчественность?

----------


## Milkaway

> угловой дом пострадал во время войны, его остатки в  50е годы были перестроены (на здании даже есть дата - 1952)


 Если внимательно рассмотреть фото - видно, что между предположительно Реформатской церковью и следующим высоким зданием находятся два или три дома поменьше. Дом, о котором вы говорите, на Пастера,50 находится на следующем квартале через шесть дореволюционных домов.
 Об этом доме в нескольких справочниках говорится, что его построили в конце 50-х /возможно ошибка/, арх. Вайнштейн Е.Г. и нигде не упоминается о том, что этот дом  является перестройкой более старого.

----------


## Antique

> Если внимательно рассмотреть фото - видно, что между предположительно Реформатской церковью и следующим высоким зданием находятся два или три дома поменьше. Дом, о котором вы говорите, на Пастера,50 находится на следующем квартале через шесть дореволюционных домов.
>  Об этом доме в нескольких справочниках говорится, что его построили в конце 50-х /возможно ошибка/, арх. Вайнштейн Е.Г. и нигде не упоминается о том, что этот дом  является перестройкой более старого.


 Я ранее на страницах этого форума уже определил, что это перестроенный дореволюционный дом. Вот он справа на фото: http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=61&pid=2426#top_display_media

----------


## sikander

> Если внимательно рассмотреть фото - видно, что между предположительно Реформатской церковью и следующим высоким зданием находятся два или три дома поменьше. Дом, о котором вы говорите, на Пастера,50 находится на следующем квартале через шесть дореволюционных домов.
>  Об этом доме в нескольких справочниках говорится, что его построили в конце 50-х /возможно ошибка/, арх. Вайнштейн Е.Г. и нигде не упоминается о том, что этот дом  является перестройкой более старого.


 о том, что это перестроенные остатки более старого здания, я знаю от нескольких старожилов.Косвенно это подтверждают сами формы и пропорции этажей, не совсем типичные для архитектуры того периода. То, что современный вид этот угол проиобрел посоле войны, лишний раз подтверждает мою правоту. Все остальные здания совпадают.

----------


## Milkaway

> Я ранее на страницах этого форума уже определил, что это перестроенный дореволюционный дом. Вот он справа на фото: http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=61&pid=2426#top_display_media


 Я, конечно, дико извиняюсь, но культовое сооружение в перспективе улицы как-то на Кирху совершенно не похоже...откуда там античный портик и колонны? Да и шпиль совершенно не похож. К стати, это еще лучше видно на предыдущем фото. Конечно, может быть, что это еще старая не перестроенная Кирха. А вот на следующей за ними открытке действительно в перспективе Кирха с характерными тремя башнями которую строил Шеврембрандт...

----------


## Milkaway

> о том, что это перестроенные остатки более старого здания, я знаю от нескольких старожилов.Косвенно это подтверждают сами формы и пропорции этажей, не совсем типичные для архитектуры того периода. То, что современный вид этот угол проиобрел посоле войны, лишний раз подтверждает мою правоту. Все остальные здания совпадают.


 Ну, вот и выяснили ...хорошо, что все-таки совпадает...

----------


## kravshik

> Я, конечно, дико извиняюсь, но культовое сооружение в перспективе улицы* как-то на Кирху совершенно не похоже...откуда там античный портик и колонны?* Да и шпиль совершенно не похож. К стати, это еще лучше видно на предыдущем фото. А вот на следующей за ними открытке действительно в перспективе Кирха с характерными тремя башнями ...


 Ой я конечно тоже дико извиняюсь,но вот вид Кирхи до реконструкции,с портиком и колоннами..... эта таки она,и шо ви нам тут морочите голову)))

----------


## Abag

> Я, конечно, дико извиняюсь, но культовое сооружение в перспективе улицы как-то на Кирху совершенно не похоже...откуда там античный портик и колонны? Да и шпиль совершенно не похож. К стати, это еще лучше видно на предыдущем фото. А вот на следующей за ними открытке действительно в перспективе Кирха с характерными тремя башнями ...


 Современное здание кирхи было перестроено только в 1897 году до этого оно выглядило как на фотографии
http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/0098_068_043.jpg

----------


## Milkaway

> Ой я конечно тоже дико извиняюсь,но вот вид Кирхи до реконструкции,с портиком и колоннами..... эта таки она,и шо ви нам тут морочите голову)))


 Морочат другое и в другом месте ... а я очень интересуюсь и при этом - заметьте - дико извиняюсь...
А за картинку большое спасибо.

----------


## Antique

> Я, конечно, дико извиняюсь, но культовое сооружение в перспективе улицы как-то на Кирху совершенно не похоже...откуда там античный портик и колонны? Да и шпиль совершенно не похож. К стати, это еще лучше видно на предыдущем фото. Конечно, может быть, что это еще старая не перестроенная Кирха. А вот на следующей за ними открытке действительно в перспективе Кирха с характерными тремя башнями которую строил Шеврембрандт...


 Да, это старая кирха, новую на её месте построили относительно недавно - за двадцать лет до революции. На фото на самом деле двже не один ориентир - это большой дом на Садовой, 9 угол Дворянской и ещё один очень характерный угловой дом на углу Дворянской и Коблевской.

Ну а первый этаж с полуподвалом "здания 1950" за вычетом штукатурки идентичен, сохранили и ризалит под некогда существовавшим эркером. Как я говорил ранее, датам на советских (и не очень) зданиях не всегда стоит доверять. Это совсем не единичный случая появления новой даты после реконструкции здания. В Одессе аналогичным образом омолодили Александровский полицейский участок на Пантелеймоновской.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=316454 Мне кажется что многих здесь заинтересует в каком он сейчас состоянии,фото если не ошибаюсь,мое или уже свежее....я к тому ,что если мое -то у меня еще старое,а если свежее,тогда вопрос к автору фото,   давно там был????


 Это моё фото апреля 2010 г. 
Вот ещё фото, где видно это сооружение. В нем живут люди уже лет 30 ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Да, это старая кирха, новую на её месте построили относительно недавно - за двадцать лет до революции. На фото на самом деле двже не один ориентир - это большой дом на Садовой, 9 угол Дворянской и ещё один очень характерный угловой дом на углу Дворянской и Коблевской.
> 
> Ну а первый этаж с полуподвалом "здания 1950" за вычетом штукатурки идентичен, сохранили и ризалит под некогда существовавшим эркером. Как я говорил ранее, датам на советских (и не очень) зданиях не всегда стоит доверять. Это совсем не единичный случая появления новой даты после реконструкции здания. В Одессе аналогичным образом омолодили Александровский полицейский участок на Пантелеймоновской.


 Да, при ближайшем рассмотрении с Вами согласна.... Но на фото смутило такое перспективное сокращение, при котором большая часть квартала за Церковью до перекрестка Дворянской воспринимается как два - максимум три дома, хотя в реальности их больше.

----------


## nerazborchivo

наткнулся на интересную статью. если я верно догадываюсь, то упоминаемый там историк это мой школьный преподаватель. приятно, чёрт побери! )) http://dumskaya.net/article/zabytaya-istoriya-v-portu--barelefy-soldat-verma/

----------


## Antique

> Да, при ближайшем рассмотрении с Вами согласна.... Но на фото смутило такое перспективное сокращение, при котором большая часть квартала за Церковью до перекрестка Дворянской воспринимается как два - максимум три дома, хотя в реальности их больше.


 Это скорее всего фрагмент оригинальной фотографии. Раньше размер кадра был большой и разрешающая способность была соответствующей. Скорее всего распечатали только часть оригинальной фотографии - задний план, по этому угол обзора получился не очень большой.

----------


## brassl

оккупация

----------


## Гражданин А.

Эти скамейки ещё стоят на Приморском.

----------


## Малиновский

> Эти скамейки ещё стоят на Приморском.


 Та они уже раз пять менялись.Последние поставили в 2005м.До этого были отличные сплошные лавки,которые делали в 1950х

----------


## brassl

Даже боюсь говорить что это последнее фото из серии первой прогулки.
Все всплывают и всплывают  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl

И еще  :smileflag: 
Не устали от такого количества информации?

----------


## Videlicit

> Вложение 3913833


 Прикольно, сейчас эти фашисты могли бы сходить покушать в МакДон. (он сейчас на фото справа стоит).
Кстати МакДак вроде поставили на месте старой пересылочной тюрьмы.

----------


## brassl

Ну раз не устали - продолжаем

----------


## Milkaway

> Ну раз не устали - продолжаем
> Вложение 3914405


 А кто знает - Большой Жёлтый Камень возле Отрады там находился и в дореволюционное время ... и почему при строительстве пляжа его не убрали как многие другие глыбы ракушняка ...

----------


## brassl



----------


## Зануда

Одесситы, подскажите, работает ли аптека Гаевского на Садовой???

----------


## brassl

Нет, ее перенесли на Черняховского

Еще немного военных фото

----------


## Good++++

brassl, просьба старые сообщения не редактировать вставкой фотографий. :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Хорошо! А что, путаетесь уже?  :smileflag:  Может дать передохнуть-переварить?

----------


## фауст

> Еще немного военных фото
> Вложение 3914781


  Обратите внимание,  что крест на стене ( под колокольней ) в настоящее время отсутствует. 

http://www.pravoslav.odessa.net/img/churches/Licevaya_09.jpg

----------


## Good++++

> Хорошо! А что, путаетесь уже?  Может дать передохнуть-переварить?


 Нет,  не путаемся, просто не успеваем конспектировать... Перерыв не нужен!

----------


## brassl

Сам еле успеваю находить  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Обратите внимание,  что крест на стене ( под колокольней ) в настоящее время отсутствует. 
> 
> http://www.pravoslav.odessa.net/img/churches/Licevaya_09.jpg


 Ну, ничего странного - если помните, раньше там был Планетарий - оплот Материализма, а потом, когда здание вернули Церкви, вокруг этого бушевали страсти - видимо решили крест не восстанавливать, чтобы не искушать некоторых граждан его испортить ... да и отношение к религии за многие годы сильно изменилось - прежнего дореволюционного пиитета уже не было...

----------


## Скрытик

> Нет, ее перенесли на Черняховского


  Ты уверен? Я недавно на Садовой "отоваривался".

----------


## Скрытик

> Хорошо! А что, путаетесь уже?  Может дать передохнуть-переварить?


  Ты не понял. Просто когда переходишь из кабинета на новый пост, то изменения в старом не видно и многое упускается...

----------


## SaMoVar

Я вроде видел Гаевского на Степовой...
АП
Черняховского,1
Степовая, 52
Садовая, 17
Греческая площадь 3/4 (Афина)
пр. Добровольского, 159
Сабанский переулок, 1
У них таки сеть)))

----------


## Antique

> Ну, ничего странного - если помните, раньше там был Планетарий - оплот Материализма, а потом, когда здание вернули Церкви, вокруг этого бушевали страсти - видимо решили крест не восстанавливать, чтобы не искушать некоторых граждан его испортить ... да и отношение к религии за многие годы сильно изменилось - прежнего дореволюционного пиитета уже не было...


  Скорее всего решили не заниматься воссозданием утраченного. Если проявить внимание к деталям, то вероятно обнаружатся и иные утраченные элементы. Весь вопрос, насколько это нужно Московскому Патриархату да и церкви вообще.

----------


## Новоросс!

> Ребята, где это. Ступор от переизбытка информации 
> Вложение 3909079


 ул. Пастера угол Конной здание факультета университа Мечникова на углу

----------


## Малиновский

*Дорогих женщин таки с праздникомъ!*

----------


## brassl

Всех женщин форума С ПРАЗДНИКОМ !!!!!!!!!

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Всех настоящих ОДЕССИТОК с 8-ым марта!!! Чаще улыбайтесь и будет теплее!!! :smileflag:

----------


## brassl



----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Увы, здания уже нет...

----------


## Antique

> ул. Пастера угол Конной здание факультета университа Мечникова на углу


 Спасибо, действительно Пастера, только вот Конная вдали виднеется, здание факультета Медина - на углу Торговой.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Сам еле успеваю находить 
> Вложение 3914831


 Вот сволочи кровопивцы, как же при Царизме красиво было ...

----------


## Гражданин А.

Вопрос к "спецам", это фотка может быть из Одессы ?

САУ Marder на железнодорожной платформе, захваченная советскими войсками в Одессе 1944 год. (Офиц. подпись)

----------


## brassl

> Да и я знаю.
> Жесткий диск компа и обязательно резервная копия 
> 
> Мыслей по фото выложенной чуть выше нет ни у кого? Где это снято? Очень знакомое место?
> И еще одна загадка. Где?
> Вложение 3909413


 Мне тут подсказали (те у кого брал фото), что дом с балконом- Пастера, 23
Хорошо видно рисунок перил балкона, может пригодится кому  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Мне тут подсказали (те у кого брал фото), что дом с балконом- Пастера, 23
> Хорошо видно рисунок перил балкона, может пригодится кому


 Да, мы тут выше определили, что дом с куполом располагается по адресу пастера, 50.  Это очень ценное фото, так как здание с башенкой на Пастера, 50 перестроено и это возможно единственная фотография, где видно купол.

----------


## brassl

Будем искать, может не единственная фотография... :smileflag: 
Вот сколько в последнее время интересного "всплыло"

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вопрос к "спецам", это фотка может быть из Одессы ?
> 
> САУ Marder на железнодорожной платформе, захваченная советскими войсками в Одессе 1944 год. (Офиц. подпись)


 Скорее всего это Раздельная. Именно там захватили составы с техникой.

----------


## VicTur

> *Дорогих женщин таки с праздникомъ!*


 Ну, если писать в дореволюционной орфографии, то дамы всё-таки не «дорогие», а «дорогія».
А я присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и от себя желаю того, что считаю главным в жизни: счастья вам, здоровья, красоты и любви, милые форумчанки!

----------


## Shipshin

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. С праздником ВАС Форумчанки.

----------


## Videlicit

> Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. С праздником ВАС Форумчанки.


 На этой ветке их нет ...

----------


## Малиновский

> Ну, если писать в дореволюционной орфографии, то дамы всё-таки не «дорогие», а «дорогія».
> А я присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и от себя желаю того, что считаю главным в жизни: счастья вам, здоровья, красоты и любви, милые форумчанки!


 Да и 8 марта тогда не отмечали вообще-то :smileflag:

----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl

Никогда раньше не видел такой открытки. А Вы?

----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl

Продолжаем  :smileflag:

----------


## Sergey_L

Уважаемые знатоки древностей, подскажите назначение этой конструкции на этой фото. Вот никак не могу понять, для чего оно? Может почтовый ящик? Или прообраз светофора?? )) Который день ломаю голову!

----------


## sikander

> Спасибо, действительно Пастера, только вот Конная вдали виднеется, здание факультета Медина - на углу Торговой.


 физфак университета Мечникова, а не Медина, действительно, угол Торговой. Он же - дом Фундуклея, как упомянуто  на предыдущей странице форума
Тут, до постройки собственного дворца, жил светлейший князь М. С. Воронцов

----------


## Аннушка22

humus.livejournal.com/2350467.html
по оккупации фотки

----------


## Milkaway

> На этой ветке их нет ...


 Как это НЕТ? ... ЕСТЬ ... Просто МЫ сегодня отдыхаем ... 
Всем Спасибо за поздравления, теплые слова и замечательные пожелания... От НАС лишь добавим, что приложим все силы, способности и таланты  к их наискорейшему исполнению. 
.....И за вышесказанное.......

----------


## Videlicit

> Как это НЕТ? ... ЕСТЬ ... Просто МЫ сегодня отдыхаем ....


  Тогда и от меня, всех Дам с МЖД !!!

----------


## Скрытик

Финальный аккорд на похоронах Аркадии:
http://dumskaya.net/news/polovinu-odesskogo-plyaga-zalyut-betonom-foto-017945/

----------


## Son'ka

> Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. С праздником ВАС Форумчанки.


 Большое спасибо!




> На этой ветке их нет ...


 Есть!

----------


## brassl



----------


## Videlicit

Последняя "Царская Дверь" в Одессе с оригинальной латунной ручкой.

Только подумать сколько ладоней она "пожала" за 100 лет ...

----------


## Videlicit

Я в шоке 
http://humus.livejournal.com/2347029.html

Приморский вообще "конфетка", я давно говорил, что все деревья в лунном парке надо срубить

----------


## Малиновский

> Я в шоке


 Евро стандарты!)))

----------


## netslov

военных фоток за Одессу и окрестности подкину-сам решишь шо надо а шо нет..
только как их отсюда вырезать..приблизить можно а сохранить нормально чтото не могу
http://s017.radikal.ru/i442/1203/d5/7c5d523c4fb3.jpg
http://s54.radikal.ru/i143/1203/93/16122af10620.jpg

----------


## mlch

Всех дам, девушек и женщин, бывающих в этой теме - с праздником!

----------


## brassl

> военных фоток за Одессу и окрестности подкину-сам решишь шо надо а шо нет..
> только как их отсюда вырезать..приблизить можно а сохранить нормально чтото не могу
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i442/1203/d5/7c5d523c4fb3.jpg
> http://s54.radikal.ru/i143/1203/93/16122af10620.jpg


 Я уже их по немногу вырезаю и выкладываю (см. пару страниц назад)
Все равно спасибо! Лучше два раза найти, чем ни одного  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Вышел в свет альманах «Дерибасовская - Ришельевская» № 48 2012, содержащий ряд интересных статей. В том числе: «Дом на Пушкинской,19», автор Сергей Решетов.
http://odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_48/alm_48_175_181.PDF

----------


## SaMoVar

> Последняя "Царская Дверь" в Одессе с оригинальной латунной ручкой.
> Вложение 3917635
> Только подумать сколько ладоней она "пожала" за 100 лет ...
> Вложение 3917634


 Насчёт последней - не знаю. Подобных дверей ещё есть. Да и ручка кажется инородной. Но это уже на тоненького.

----------


## Shipshin

> Никогда раньше не видел такой открытки. А Вы?


 Такой не видел. Есть предположение, что это Издательство Асседоретфегс.
Если прочесть наоборот, получим С. Гефтер Одесса. Было и такое отдельное издательство.

----------


## Videlicit

> военных фоток за Одессу и окрестности подкину-сам решишь шо надо а шо нет..
> только как их отсюда вырезать..приблизить можно а сохранить нормально чтото не могу


 Вытащил, но как убрать штамп ...

----------


## chestnaya

http://dumskaya.net/news/polovinu-odesskogo-plyaga-zalyut-betonom-foto-017945/

Вот ещё кусочек Одессы, который мы теряем)))

----------


## Аннушка22

> Я уже их по немногу вырезаю и выкладываю (см. пару страниц назад)
> Все равно спасибо! Лучше два раза найти, чем ни одного


 по этим ссылкам посмотри чего у нас нет,может чтото в лучшем качестве чем есть
 http://humus.livejournal.com/2347029.html

http://humus.livejournal.com/2349003.html

http://humus.livejournal.com/2350467.html

http://humus.livejournal.com/2352361.htm

----------


## Lively

> Вытащил, но как убрать штамп ...
> Вложение 3918081


 Способов, наверное много. Как один из них - ищем на фотоснимке участок изображения идентичный тому, который должен находится под "нашлепкой" и в Фотошопе, с помощью инструмента "Clone Stamp Tool" переносим копируемое изображение в требуемое место. Занятие требует "натхнення та часу" и аккуратности. На прилагаемой картинке показан сам принцип работы, то что получилось минут за 10.. 
Далее аккуратненько подчищаем картинку.. Например, красную вертикальную полосу на крайнем окне второго этажа можно безболезненно заместить изображением соседнего окна на втором этаже. и т.д. В итоге получаем что то такое:

----------


## Videlicit

> Способов, наверное много. Как один из них - ищем на фотоснимке участок изображения идентичный тому, который должен находится под "нашлепкой" и в Фотошопе, с помощью инструмента "Clone Stamp Tool" переносим копируемое изображение в требуемое место.


 Спасибо за совет, так можно и в Painte делать, тока долго это да ....

----------


## brassl

Продолжаю Варяговскую серию из газеты


А убирать "нашлепки" конечно долго, но зато как интересно. А потом выложить для общего обозрения на форум  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

На замену (кому надо). В Архиве хуже качество

----------


## brassl

Серия Потемкина (из газеты)

----------


## polvnic

> по этим ссылкам посмотри чего у нас нет,может чтото в лучшем качестве чем есть
>  http://humus.livejournal.com/2347029.html
> 
> http://humus.livejournal.com/2349003.html
> 
> http://humus.livejournal.com/2350467.html
> 
> http://humus.livejournal.com/2352361.htm


 Четвертая ссылка не открывается. Можно посмотреть тут:  http://bogdan-63.livejournal.com/3025050.html

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Конечная остановка 16 трамвая, от развилки с 17 маршрутом (сейчас на этом участке ходит пятый) линия была однопутной. Линия открыта в 1911 году, закрыта в 1934 г. или, по другому источнику, в 1939-1941 гг. Сам остановочный павильон — наверное, Минкус (и/или Ландесман). Может, у кого-то под рукой есть Пилявский, чтобы уточнить?


 Фото 8 марта 2012, наверно скоро его уже не будет ....

----------


## brassl

> Спасибо за совет, так можно и в Painte делать, тока долго это да ....


  Примерно так  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Или так

----------


## Гражданин А.

Вот ещё

----------


## brassl

На замену

----------


## Trs

Если кому-либо будет не сложно, сделайте общий вид павильона, пусть даже закрытого деревьями. Если он идёт под снос, то я могу просто не успеть, в тех краях я не бываю, а специально поехать пока не могу.

----------


## SaMoVar

А может шевельнуться и дать по рукам тем, кто хочет снести? Нужно собрать какие-то документы по зданию и обозначить его историческую и/или архитектурную ценность. Район там такой - что сносить будут всё лишнее...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Фото 8 марта 2012, наверно скоро его уже не будет ....
> 
> Вложение 3919325 Вложение 3919326 Вложение 3919328 Вложение 3919327


 Возле гост. "Юность" еще валяется шпала от старых трамвайных путей.

----------


## Antique

> Если кому-либо будет не сложно, сделайте общий вид павильона, пусть даже закрытого деревьями. Если он идёт под снос, то я могу просто не успеть, в тех краях я не бываю, а специально поехать пока не могу.

----------


## brassl

На замену

----------


## Antique

> На замену
> Вложение 3921080


  А где находился этот санаторий?

----------


## фауст

> На замену
> Вложение 3921080


 Лидерсовский бульвар 13 ?

----------


## brassl

Да, там. В Архиве папка Лидерсовский бульвар.
Продолжу военную серию. Подписано было на обороте фотографии - Одесса. А где это??

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Продолжу военную серию. Подписано было на обороте фотографии - Одесса. А где это??
> Вложение 3921486


  Похож на проспект Шевченко. Во всяком случае - поворот...

----------


## Antique

> Да, там. В Архиве папка Лидерсовский бульвар.
> Продолжу военную серию. Подписано было на обороте фотографии - Одесса. А где это??
> Вложение 3921486


 Фонтанская дорога  и Артиллерийская улица. Вид в направлении севера, на город.

----------


## sikander

> Да, там. В Архиве папка Лидерсовский бульвар.
> Продолжу военную серию. Подписано было на обороте фотографии - Одесса. А где это??
> Вложение 3921486


 http://ukrainaincognita.com/navchalni-zaklady/odesskyi-instytut-sukhoputnykh-voisk
современные фото этих зданий и план местности

----------


## brassl

Вот еще одну "почистил". Что за угол?

----------


## фауст

> Вот еще одну "почистил". Что за угол?
> Вложение 3921643


  Может- Успенская угол Осипова ?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Вот еще одну "почистил". Что за угол?
> Вложение 3921643


  или может Преображенская угол Успенская. 
Там как раз сейчас "сталинский" дом.

----------


## Antique

Я предполагаю, что это перекрёсток Ришельевская - Жуковского.

----------


## Videlicit

Может это уже было, но мне важно мнение спецов.
Нашёл у румын, правильно ли подписаны фото -


Одесса, октябрь 1941


Одесса, жд станция


Одесса порт.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Может это уже было, но мне важно мнение спецов.
> Нашёл у румын, правильно ли подписаны фото -
> 
> Вложение 3921897
> Одесса, октябрь 1941
> 
> Вложение 3921896
> Одесса, жд станция
> 
> ...


 Особенно смешная подпись под средней фотографией.

----------


## ewgen1951

как зарегистрироваться на сайте  odessastory.info чтобы добавлять свои фотографии

----------


## Videlicit

Румыны об "Одесском котле", вот вам и "Бородинский" синдром ...
"..... создание  “одесского котла”, в которой очутились части разбитой сверхмощной 9-й армии с ее четырьмя танковыми  дивизиями, а затем осада и взятие города означали большой успех. В этой операции были скованы значительные людские и материальные силы противника: порядка 6 дивизий солдат и офицеров, около 1000 самолетов и весь Черноморский флот. Это позволило немецко-румынским войскам продвинуться вперед на 450 км и достичь берегов Дона, занять Южную Украину и весь Крым, за исключением Севастополя ..... неудача высадки десанта в районе  Григорьевка-Чабанка и попытки прорыва осады с тем, чтобы освободить Николаев, Херсон и ударить в тыл 11-й германской  армии у Перекопа. Это, в свою очередь, окончательно показало советским стратегам, что падение Одессы в скором времени неизбежно. И они приняли разумную и своевременную меру – эвакуация войск морем. Иначе защитников Одессы ждала трагическая судьба Севастополя".

----------


## mlch

> Может это уже было, но мне важно мнение спецов.
> Нашёл у румын, правильно ли подписаны фото -
> 
> Вложение 3921897
> Одесса, октябрь 1941
> 
> Вложение 3921896
> Одесса, жд станция
> 
> ...


 Обсуждали уже неоднократно. Вторая - это не Одесса.
На первой - все верно. 
На третьей - бог его знает.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот где была бельгийская остановка трамвая была на Приморской. А какой трамвай там ходил ?

----------


## brassl

> Обсуждали уже неоднократно. Вторая - это не Одесса.
> На первой - все верно. 
> На третьей - бог его знает.


 Третью видел на сайтах немецких архивов с подписью Одесса.

----------


## Videlicit

Ещё фото окупация - румыны на Живаховой горе, Одесский порт 1941, парад рум. войск, фашист на Куликовом поле

----------


## brassl

Спасибо большое, но все фото вроде были. Или качество другое? Вы с Архивом сверяли?

----------


## Videlicit

> Спасибо большое, но все фото вроде были. Или качество другое? Вы с Архивом сверяли?


 Смотрю посмотрю ...

----------


## SaMoVar

> Румыны об "Одесском котле", вот вам и "Бородинский" синдром ...
> "..... создание  “одесского котла”, в которой очутились части разбитой сверхмощной 9-й армии с ее четырьмя танковыми  дивизиями, а затем осада и взятие города означали большой успех. В этой операции были скованы значительные людские и материальные силы противника: порядка 6 дивизий солдат и офицеров, около 1000 самолетов и весь Черноморский флот. Это позволило немецко-румынским войскам продвинуться вперед на 450 км и достичь берегов Дона, занять Южную Украину и весь Крым, за исключением Севастополя ..... неудача высадки десанта в районе  Григорьевка-Чабанка и попытки прорыва осады с тем, чтобы освободить Николаев, Херсон и ударить в тыл 11-й германской  армии у Перекопа. Это, в свою очередь, окончательно показало советским стратегам, что падение Одессы в скором времени неизбежно. И они приняли разумную и своевременную меру – эвакуация войск морем. Иначе защитников Одессы ждала трагическая судьба Севастополя".


 C учётом того, что в Приморской Армии было всего 3 дивизии и ни одной танковой - почти верно. Приплюсуем одну дивизию для операции "Григорьевский десант". Ну и от 1000 самолётов оставим один авиаполк истребительный....
А то, что румыны думали, что операция с десантом имеет своей целью захват Николаева - привет румынской разведке. В общем, посмеялся.

----------


## polvnic

> Уважаемые знатоки древностей, подскажите назначение этой конструкции на этой фото. Вот никак не могу понять, для чего оно? Может почтовый ящик? Или прообраз светофора?? )) Который день ломаю голову! Вложение 3917298


 Неужели нет достоверного ответа?

----------


## OMF

> Вот где была бельгийская остановка трамвая была на Приморской. А какой трамвай там ходил ?


 22-й

----------


## victor.odessa

Как вариант - часы?

----------


## Shipshin

1955 Щепкина 2

----------


## Новоросс!

> 1955 Щепкина 2
> 
> Вложение 3922635


 интересный факт...на фото угловое здание общежития 2 этажное , хотя вовремя войны было сожжено дотла...сейчас оно 3 этажное  и восстанавливалось по проекту Владимировой как 3 этажное..может фото не 55 года а довоенное?

----------


## brassl

Продолжение серии Потемкина

Смотрю сейчас фильм Жуков, там в 4-ой  серии есть послевоенное видео Одессы, немного, никогда не видел такого, с тролейбусами (или автобусами, надо скачать пересмотреть)  :smileflag:

----------


## Shipshin

> интересный факт...на фото угловое здание общежития 2 этажное , хотя вовремя войны было сожжено дотла...сейчас оно 3 этажное  и восстанавливалось по проекту Владимировой как 3 этажное..может фото не 55 года а довоенное?


 Вполне возможно. Дату могли и ошибочную выставить. Особенно глядя на одежду.

----------


## Milkaway

> интересный факт...на фото угловое здание общежития 2 этажное , хотя вовремя войны было сожжено дотла...сейчас оно 3 этажное  и восстанавливалось по проекту Владимировой как 3 этажное..может фото не 55 года а довоенное?


 Неплохо бы проверить по женской одежде - у тех кто в этом понимает ... мода начала сороковых - пятидесятых ...особенно прически и обувь. Одежда может быть и своеобразной униформой.

----------


## Новоросс!

мода к 50 больше подходит...но тогда что получается с начало во становили 2 этажку а потом в 50 годах еще этаж достроили....тоже маловероятно скорее всего что сразу востанавливали по проэкту новому...3 этажному..

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вполне возможно. Дату могли и ошибочную выставить. Особенно глядя на одежду.


 В первой половине 60-х женщины носили такие платья, кофты, юбки и обувь.

----------


## brassl

А как Вам такое?  :smileflag: 


Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## brassl

И пару скринов из Жукова.
4 серия 20 минута

----------


## brassl

Всего около минуты Одесского видео

----------


## polvnic

> Уважаемые знатоки древностей, подскажите назначение этой конструкции на этой фото. Вот никак не могу понять, для чего оно? Может почтовый ящик? Или прообраз светофора?? )) Который день ломаю голову! Вложение 3917298


 Варианты ответов при обсуждении:
А может фонарь газовый или керосиновый ? Лампы Ильича - Фарадея тогда может и не было 
Сбоку как термометр какой то . Может weather station ?
может каплычка? икона, свечка
Может там свежая газета? Хотя, высоковато для этого...
На икону очень похоже
Кидаешь монетку-все грехи прощаются!-Очень удобно было.
Пожарный кран? Верстовой столб? Ямская гоньба?
Думаю, что скорее связано с почтовой службой. (Укрпочта).
лайт бокс для рекламы
График дежурств для полицейских верхом? Расписание для ямщиков? Коновязь?
часы?
игральный аппарат...
аааа газироффка!!!

Кто ещё?

----------


## Milkaway

> мода к 50 больше подходит...но тогда что получается с начало во становили 2 этажку а потом в 50 годах еще этаж достроили....тоже маловероятно скорее всего что сразу востанавливали по проэкту новому...3 этажному..


 В книжке ,,Справочник - Одесса,, за 57 год указано, что это общежитие Технологического института пищевой и холодильной промышленности на Щепкина,2.
В 65-м там училась наша родственница  - подтверждает, что и тогда там была общага, но сколько этажей не помнит ...
В конце 80-х в этой общаге жил еще один родственник, но он учился в Политехе .... и тогда там было уже три этажа - он жил как раз на третьем и окна выходили на Щепкина угол Конной. Можно предположить, что за последние пятьдесят лет здание общежития переходило к разным учебным заведениям и вполне возможно, что новый ,,владелец,, и надстроил еще один этаж для нужд студентов ... но когда это случилось - не понятно.

----------


## Скрытик

В 80м году там уже было 3 этажа. И это было общежитие ОГУ, а не политеха.

----------


## Milkaway

> В 80м году там уже было 3 этажа. И это было общежитие ОГУ, а не политеха.


 Может и ОГУ. Может и студентов из других ВУЗов временно брали, если не было мест в своей общаге ... в конце 90-х такое было - я помню. Но насколько это было официально - вопрос ...

----------


## Скрытик

> Может и ОГУ. Может и студентов из других ВУЗов временно брали, если не было мест в своей общаге ... в конце 90-х такое было - я помню. Но насколько это было официально - вопрос ...


  Нет, в 80х такого не было. Я в той общаге провел много времени  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Всего около минуты Одесского видео
> Вложение 3923405
> Вложение 3923406


 Сергей, сбрось по мыло, пожалуйста, ссылку на видео.([email protected])

----------


## Новоросс!

> Всего около минуты Одесского видео
> Вложение 3923405
> Вложение 3923406


 второе фото строительство дома китобоев Дерибасовская угол Екатериненской и крыша в черепице дом Навроцкого на Ланжероновской

----------


## brassl

Вот отсканерил на замену, кому надо. В Архиве хуже качеством

----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl



----------


## SaMoVar

На фотке получилось, что слово кадетский превратилось в детский))))

----------


## Videlicit

Немецкая аэрофотосьёмка Одесса 14 августа 1941 г.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Videlicit

Фото 30 июля 1944 года, хорошо видно все разрушенные дома в центре города.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Milkaway

Да ..... просто невероятно...все просматривается так ясно и чётко ...
А есть ли возможность увеличить отдельные фрагменты - например Греческая - Канатная?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да ..... просто невероятно...все просматривается так ясно и чётко ...
> А есть ли возможность увеличить отдельные фрагменты - например Греческая - Канатная?


 Идите на сайт "Победа". Там можно и увеличить и посмотреть другие аэрофотосъемки.

----------


## Videlicit

Хорошо видно, как румыны отблогородили Лунный Парк и Приморский.
Август 1941

Июль 1944


Есть такое мнение (пусть спецы подскажут), что основные разрушения Одессы были уже от советских бомбёжек 43-44 года.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да ..... просто невероятно...все просматривается так ясно и чётко ...
> А есть ли возможность увеличить отдельные фрагменты - например Греческая - Канатная?


 Все аэросъемки здесь: http://warfly.ru/  Надо только по карте опуститься к Одессе.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Хорошо видно, как румыны отблогородили Лунный Парк и Приморский.
> Август 1941
> Вложение 3927192
> Июль 1944
> Вложение 3927193
> 
> Есть такое мнение (пусть спецы подскажут), что основные разрушения Одессы были уже от советских бомбёжек 43-44 года.


 СССР не бомбил город. Возможно, в начальный период оккупации бомбили порт и устанавливали минные заграждения на море.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Идите на сайт "Победа". Там можно и увеличить и посмотреть другие аэрофотосъемки.


 Победа что-то накрылась. Теперь фотки можно увидеть только на http://warfly.ru/

----------


## netslov

такие были?

----------


## Videlicit

> СССР не бомбил город. Возможно, в начальный период оккупации бомбили порт и устанавливали минные заграждения на море.


 Нашел в "одном" форуме -
"Моему тестю в 41-м было 12 лет. Жил он на обрыве Уютная - угол Морской. Отрада и Ланжерон до СРЗ и порта был его "хутор".
Не помнит он ни обстрелов порта, ни пожаров. Во время обороны запомнил только один ( еще раз - один ) сильный авианалет.
Разбомбило школу на углу Отрадной и Уютной......
да именно так Но в течении всей обороны,Румынская артилерия не била по городу по двум причинам, город берегли для себя и дальнобойность орудий достигала только Пересыпь и Порт"

----------


## polvnic

> Нашел в "одном" форуме -
> "Моему тестю в 41-м было 12 лет. Жил он на обрыве Уютная - угол Морской. Отрада и Ланжерон до СРЗ и порта был его "хутор".
> Не помнит он ни обстрелов порта, ни пожаров. Во время обороны запомнил только один ( еще раз - один ) сильный авианалет.
> Разбомбило школу на углу Отрадной и Уютной......
> да именно так Но в течении всей обороны,Румынская артилерия не била по городу по двум причинам, город берегли для себя и дальнобойность орудий достигала только Пересыпь и Порт"


 Не хочу обидеть Вашего тестя, но это скорее старческое. Сказать, что почти не бомбили и не обстреливали порт - это..  В бывшем Портклубе музей порта. Сходите, там убедительно и документально...

----------


## SaMoVar

> Нашел в "одном" форуме -
> "Моему тестю в 41-м было 12 лет. Жил он на обрыве Уютная - угол Морской. Отрада и Ланжерон до СРЗ и порта был его "хутор".
> Не помнит он ни обстрелов порта, ни пожаров. Во время обороны запомнил только один ( еще раз - один ) сильный авианалет.
> Разбомбило школу на углу Отрадной и Уютной......
> да именно так Но в течении всей обороны,Румынская артилерия не била по городу по двум причинам, город берегли для себя и дальнобойность орудий достигала только Пересыпь и Порт"


 Не уподобляйтесь Черкассову... Помимо бомбёжек, от которых был шанс спрятаться, город регулярно обстреливала артиллерия. Ещё скажите, что расстрелов не было в Одессе и не вешали людей по улицам. Я общался с людьми, которые это всё пережили. В дом, где жила моя семья, на Маразлиевской упало 2 бомбы. Город очень пострадал от бомбёжек и артударов. А вот освобождали город без применения тяжёлого вооружения.

----------


## Milkaway

> Победа что-то накрылась. Теперь фотки можно увидеть только на http://warfly.ru/


 Cпасибо за наводку - загляну.

----------


## Milkaway

> Все аэросъемки здесь: http://warfly.ru/  Надо только по карте опуститься к Одессе.


 Большое спасибо - давно хотелось всё подробно рассмотреть.

----------


## Videlicit

хорошая ссылка на карты

----------


## brassl

серия Потемкина

----------


## brassl



----------


## Black_Shef

> Нашел в "одном" форуме -


 Когда мои дед и бабушка приехали в Одессу в 1947 г им вместе с ордером на квартиру выдали акт о бомбежки дома.

Бомба попала именно в ту часть дома, где была квартира.
После войны восстановили, конечно.
И въехали в восстановленную квартиру, но последствия даже я видел, и уже при мне был сделан кап ремонт квартиры.

Дом находится на Б. Хмельницкого.

Правда я уже там не живу.....переехал

----------


## mlch

> Нашел в "одном" форуме -
> "Моему тестю в 41-м было 12 лет. Жил он на обрыве Уютная - угол Морской. Отрада и Ланжерон до СРЗ и порта был его "хутор".
> Не помнит он ни обстрелов порта, ни пожаров. Во время обороны запомнил только один ( еще раз - один ) сильный авианалет.
> Разбомбило школу на углу Отрадной и Уютной......
> да именно так Но в течении всей обороны,Румынская артилерия не била по городу по двум причинам, город берегли для себя и дальнобойность орудий достигала только Пересыпь и Порт"


 Мои жили на Спиридоновской. Дом был разрушен авианалетом в сентябре 1941. К счастью, никого из семьи дома не было.

----------


## Agnessa

> Неплохо бы проверить по женской одежде - у тех кто в этом понимает ... мода начала сороковых - пятидесятых ...особенно прически и обувь. Одежда может быть и своеобразной униформой.


 Туфли с ремешками и носочки советские женщины, все-таки, больше до войны носили...

----------


## polvnic

> Мои жили на Спиридоновской. Дом был разрушен авианалетом в сентябре 1941. К счастью, никого из семьи дома не было.


 На Спиридоновской все "сталинки"- на месте разбомбленных домов. А руины к/т "Одесса" стояли до 60-х.

----------


## Milkaway

> Туфли с ремешками и носочки советские женщины, все-таки, больше до войны носили...


 Да, думаю что фото таки довоенное - сравнила наши семейные фото того периода с одеждой девушек. В середине пятидесятых было уже по-другому.

----------


## Milkaway

Рассматривала сегодня аэрофотосъемку. По ходу дела вспомнилось, что как-то обсуждали школы - разрушали их специально перед приходом немцев или нет. Обнаружила, что в центре города некоторые школы - о которых я знаю, что там были именно школы - действительно были разрушены - на фото без крыш и тени пустых окон - в то время как рядом стоящие дома под крышами, без видимых признаков разрушения... 
Я ничего не утверждаю - просто привожу факты...
Пр. Александровский - сш 119, Канатная - Греческая - сш 116, Жуковского -Ленина сш - 117, Канатная - Пироговская сш 59.

----------


## brassl



----------


## фауст

> Я ничего не утверждаю - просто привожу факты...
> Пр. Александровский - сш 119, Канатная - Греческая - сш 116, Жуковского -Ленина сш - 117, Канатная - Пироговская сш 59.


 Плюс : 
1)  № 122  по Старопортофранковской 45 
2) Стройпрофшкола №1 по Старопортофранковской 18 ( бывшая 2-ая Мариинская гимназия.)
3) Школа по Кузнечной 1 . В стенах  которой обучались ,в своё время - Л.Д. Троцкий, П.П. Шмидт, В.П. Глушко,

 И хлебозавод № 2 по Прохоровской 47 -тоже сгоревший.
И на месте хлебозавода № 1 - руины.

----------


## SaMoVar

Действительно, при отступлении инфраструктура города была практически полностью уничтожена. Да, пострадали и оставшиеся жители города. Но Румыния надорвала себе экономику восстанавливая захваченную территорию. И это стало причиной раннего выхода Румынии из войны. А это спасло жизни нашим солдатам - как ни крути, на войне иногда жертвуют малым для спасения большего. Точно так же вели себя и фашисты. Инфраструктура оставляемых городов уничтожалась. И после войны СССР нахлебался вдоволь восстанавливая последствия войны.

----------


## brassl

Купил сегодня на Староконке фото кирхи, ничего нового, просто что б руку не сбить  :smileflag: . Завтра сканерну на работе - выложу.
А пока вот из старых запасов

----------


## Sergey_L

Эх, нашел бы я такую открытку пару дней назад, к празднику)) Ну ничего, лучше поздно чем никогда. Зато можно всех поздравить с наступлением первых по-настоящему теплых весенних деньков, которые вот-вот нагрянут))

----------


## Zordik

надо съездить как нибудь, отдохнуть.

----------


## Milkaway

> Эх, нашел бы я такую открытку пару дней назад, к празднику)) Ну ничего, лучше поздно чем никогда. Зато можно всех поздравить с наступлением первых по-настоящему теплых весенних деньков, которые вот-вот нагрянут))
> Вложение 3932172


 Ай, порадовали...глазам приятно...
От всех форумчанок  - большое спасибо...

----------


## Antique

> Рассматривала сегодня аэрофотосъемку. По ходу дела вспомнилось, что как-то обсуждали школы - разрушали их специально перед приходом немцев или нет. Обнаружила, что в центре города некоторые школы - о которых я знаю, что там были именно школы - действительно были разрушены - на фото без крыш и тени пустых окон - в то время как рядом стоящие дома под крышами, без видимых признаков разрушения... 
> Я ничего не утверждаю - просто привожу факты...


 Опять же, большая вероятность, что школы разрушены немцами во время авианалётов или во время ухода румын в 44-м. Дома без крыш не являются разрушенными, или здание на Троицкой, 37а тоже разрушено?




> И хлебозавод № 2 по Прохоровской 47 -тоже сгоревший.


 Очень сомнительно, что по фото можно определить характер и причину повреждений.





> И на месте хлебозавода № 1 - руины.


 Это не руины, а отсутствующая крыша. Несущие стены целы, пойдите на Одария и увидите оригинальную дореволюционную кладку. На глаз - 30% здания таки разрушено.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Я все бичую себя: зачем не сжег, не изорвал в клочья 8 противогазов, которые наша семья не могла взять? Зачем оставил немцам, не порвал, не выкинул, все то, что не мог захватить с собой? И тут я бросаю упрек государственным органам за плохую и непродуманную организацию эвакуации. За то, что они не приказывали взламывать замки оставленных квартир и забирать все ценное, чтоб оно не досталось немцам; за то, что не уничтожалось все до основания, как это было в 1812, при отступлении и при оставлении сел и городов нашими армиями.


 Вот сейчас читаю очередные воспоминания и дневники. Смотрите, о чём люди думали тогда.

----------


## Videlicit

Вот нашёл дневники пережившего оккупацию с  А. Оржеховского -
"Апрель 1944 г. Бомбежки же тогда были настолько частыми, что во время налетов жители зачастую уже не покидали своих квартир, хотя и видели горящие рядом дома, которых особенно много было на Жуковского, Ришельевской, Екатерининской и Еврей-ской. Возможно наши самолеты бомбили город без какой-либо системы, сбрасывали бомбы на центр города "наудачу", которая улыбалась чаще немцам, чем тем, кто был на "территории, временно занятой враго. Сейчас несложно подсчитать, сколько тогда появилось развалин: на их месте теперь построены "сталинки". Однако сложнее оказалось определить точное количество погибших в те дни одесситов. Хотя трудно не согласиться, что в большинстве своем это были люди, не сумевшие эвакуироваться при отступлении наших войск из Одессы еще в 1941 году и пережившие оккупацию, а такими в большинстве своем были старики, дети, инвалиды и женщины. 7 апреля 1944 г. в Одессе отмечали Благовещенье, и горожане, спасаясь от взрывов бомб, искали спасение в церквах, которые уже к вечеру следующего дня с трудом вмещали всех молящихся. Но бомбежки продолжались и 9 апреля. Достигнув тогда своего апогея, они стали практически непрерывными. Кто и зачем в этот день бомбил Одессу, где оставалось фактически только мирное население, до сих пор непонятно, но именно в последний день оккупации жертв мирного населения от налетов было больше всего. "
 
Вот ответ на это В. КРЖЕМИНСКОГО : «В конце марта 1944 г. советская авиация бомбила город ежедневно. Многие дома в центре горели…» Дальше и цитировать не хочется этот бред. Как очевидец тех событий с полной уверенностью могу утверждать, что ни одна бомба, ни один снаряд советскими войсками по Одессе не были выпущены. Командующий Третьим Украинским фронтом Радион Яковлевич Малиновский, уроженец нашего города, отдал распоряжение при проведении Одесской операции город не бомбить и не обстреливать. В книге А.Г. Караева «Одесса — город-герой», изданной в 1978 году, на странице 176 читаем: «Фашистские вандалы хотели превратить город в пепелище и развалины. «Значит, надо спасти город от полного разрушения, а жителей от дикого грабежа и уничтожения» — говорили советские воины. Перед штурмом было принято решение: артиллеристам — не обстреливать город, бить только прямой наводкой по технике и живой силе врага, летчикам — не бомбить городские кварталы». Зачем же придумывать то, чего не было…"

----------


## Milkaway

> Опять же, большая вероятность, что школы разрушены немцами во время авианалётов или во время ухода румын в 44-м. Дома без крыш не являются разрушенными, или здание на Троицкой, 37а тоже разрушено?
> 
> Очень сомнительно, что по фото можно определить характер и причину повреждений.
> 
> 
> Это не руины, а отсутствующая крыша. Несущие стены целы, пойдите на Одария и увидите оригинальную дореволюционную кладку. На глаз - 30% здания таки разрушено.


 Я повторюсь ... Я ничего не утверждаю - я констатирую факт, что те здания в центре города, которые были выстроены  в тридцатые годы именно для школ, судя по аэрофотосъемке 41 года, носят следы значительных разрушений, тогда как рядом стоящие дома явных повреждений не имеют... Безусловно, трудно ,,на глаз,, определить хар-р и причины разрушений, но то, что они значительны - несомненно: нет крыш по всему периметру строений, провалы межэтажных перекрытий, несущие стены с зияющими оконными проемами нескольких верхних этажей - видно по теням... Всё это в совокупности говорит о том, что масштаб повреждений не позволит использовать эти здания в ближайшем будущем без определенной реконструкции ... 
Прошу не искать в моих словах скрытого подтекста или подтверждения каких-либо теорий. Каждый может сам прояснить интересующие моменты, обратившись к ,,первоисточнику,,.

----------


## Videlicit

> Прошу не искать в моих словах скрытого подтекста или подтверждения каких-либо теорий. Каждый может сам прояснить интересующие моменты, обратившись к ,,первоисточнику,,.


 Об этом пишут - " 14-16 октября 1941 года ....Одесса была погружена во мрак. Чуть позже, когда на причалах началась интенсивная погрузка, в порту занялось несколько пожаров. С разных концов города послышались мощные взрывы. На Пересыпи вспыхнула, но всё никак не могла заняться по-настоящему, школа. Школы - пожгли. Как и большинство предприятий инфраструктуры города. С военной точки зрения - тактика выжженной земли. С человеческой точки зрения - жертвы среди мирного населения. Война была тяжёлой. Применялись все средства."

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот нашёл дневники пережившего оккупацию с  А. Оржеховского -
> "Апрель 1944 г. Бомбежки же тогда были настолько частыми, что во время налетов жители зачастую уже не покидали своих квартир, хотя и видели горящие рядом дома, которых особенно много было на Жуковского, Ришельевской, Екатерининской и Еврей-ской. Возможно наши самолеты бомбили город без какой-либо системы, сбрасывали бомбы на центр города "наудачу", которая улыбалась чаще немцам, чем тем, кто был на "территории, временно занятой враго. Сейчас несложно подсчитать, сколько тогда появилось развалин: на их месте теперь построены "сталинки". Однако сложнее оказалось определить точное количество погибших в те дни одесситов. Хотя трудно не согласиться, что в большинстве своем это были люди, не сумевшие эвакуироваться при отступлении наших войск из Одессы еще в 1941 году и пережившие оккупацию, а такими в большинстве своем были старики, дети, инвалиды и женщины. 7 апреля 1944 г. в Одессе отмечали Благовещенье, и горожане, спасаясь от взрывов бомб, искали спасение в церквах, которые уже к вечеру следующего дня с трудом вмещали всех молящихся. Но бомбежки продолжались и 9 апреля. Достигнув тогда своего апогея, они стали практически непрерывными. Кто и зачем в этот день бомбил Одессу, где оставалось фактически только мирное население, до сих пор непонятно, но именно в последний день оккупации жертв мирного населения от налетов было больше всего. "
> Вложение 3933800 Вложение 3933799
> Вот ответ на это В. КРЖЕМИНСКОГО : «В конце марта 1944 г. советская авиация бомбила город ежедневно. Многие дома в центре горели…» Дальше и цитировать не хочется этот бред. Как очевидец тех событий с полной уверенностью могу утверждать, что ни одна бомба, ни один снаряд советскими войсками по Одессе не были выпущены. Командующий Третьим Украинским фронтом Радион Яковлевич Малиновский, уроженец нашего города, отдал распоряжение при проведении Одесской операции город не бомбить и не обстреливать. В книге А.Г. Караева «Одесса — город-герой», изданной в 1978 году, на странице 176 читаем: «Фашистские вандалы хотели превратить город в пепелище и развалины. «Значит, надо спасти город от полного разрушения, а жителей от дикого грабежа и уничтожения» — говорили советские воины. Перед штурмом было принято решение: артиллеристам — не обстреливать город, бить только прямой наводкой по технике и живой силе врага, летчикам — не бомбить городские кварталы». Зачем же придумывать то, чего не было…"


  У этого автора есть описание бомбёжки в августе 44го?

----------


## Antique

> Я повторюсь ... Я ничего не утверждаю - я констатирую факт, что те здания в центре города, которые были выстроены  в тридцатые годы именно для школ


 В том то и дело, что не все. Школа на Соборной площади сохранила крышу. А что со школами на Преображенской и Большой Арнаутской не известно. На Водопроводной и Болгарской школы без видимых повреждений.




> носят следы значительных разрушений


 К этому вопросу стоит подходить избирательно. Если у школна Греческой-Канатной и Жуковского-Александровский пр. проломлены перекрытия, то в Школах на Старопортофранковской, 45 и Жуковского, 24 отсутствует крыша, но перекрытия целы.





> тогда как рядом стоящие дома явных повреждений не имеют...


 Это не удивительно, так как город бомбили избирательно. В отношении некоторых других зданий города можно также сказать, что соседние здания не пострадали.

Словом, никак не подтверждается то, что все школы были сожжены советской стороной при отступлении.

----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl



----------


## Гражданин А.

> Словом, никак не подтверждается то, что все школы были сожжены советской стороной при отступлении.


 Метод "выжженной земли" хорошо был применён КА в Киеве в 1941 году, может и в Одессе тоже такое планироволось ...

----------


## Antique

> Метод "выжженной земли" хорошо был применён КА в Киеве в 1941 году, может и в Одессе тоже такое планироволось ...


 Он мог где угодно планироваться, только зачем предполагать то, чего не произошло? Взрывы в Киеве известны своей исключительностью.

----------


## Milkaway

А я и не делала никаких выводов о том, что ВСЕ школы были именно сожжены - каждый имеет право на свое видение и понимание вопроса. Но, в глаза бросилось определенное количество поврежденных, частично или полностью, именно школьных  учреждений, которое врядли можно объяснить случайным совпадением... Учитывая прямые факты и косвенные доказательства, а также фактор военного времени - просматривается определенная тенденция ... Простая логическая закономерность.

----------


## Antique

> А я и не делала никаких выводов о том, что ВСЕ школы были именно сожжены - каждый имеет право на свое видение и понимание вопроса. Но, в глаза бросилось определенное количество поврежденных, частично или полностью, именно школьных  учреждений, которое врядли можно объяснить случайным совпадением... Учитывая прямые факты и косвенные доказательства, а также фактор военного времени - просматривается определенная тенденция ... Простая логическая закономерность.


 Насколько я помню, поджог школ обсуждался в контексте сожжения школ советской стороной и причём именно всех. 


Целью бомбардировок являются именно общественные и госучереждения, заводы, по этому ничего удивительного, что пострадали эти здания.

Также немцы, уходя, поджигали оставленные административные здания http://odesskiy.com/chisto-fakti-iz-...ja-zvezda.html Так кореспондент Красной звезды сообщает о поджоге немцами школы Столярского.

----------


## brassl

Оккупация

----------


## SaMoVar

Насчёт каждодневных бомбёжек Одессы в марте и апреле - бред и пропаганда. Не верьте. 
А вот после освобождения Одессу утюжили немецкие бомбардировщики. Почти каждодневно. Последний авианалёт был 8 августа 1944. И именно тогда было разрушено много замечательных зданий города. А после этого началась Ясско-Кишинёвская операция и всем стало не до Одессы. Румыния выходила из игры...

----------


## Гражданин А.

Одесса, лето 44 года

----------


## Milkaway

Я согласна с предыдущими участниками обсуждения в том, что и советская сторона внесла свою лепту в разрушение города... на тот исторический момент это была тяжёлая, но вынужденная необходимость, вызванная военным временем и общими стратегическими задачами... что-то из запланированного осуществить удалось - что-то не удалось... эти факты имели место и прямо или косвенно отражены в военных мемуарах и в воспоминаниях простых одесситов. Одесский краеведческий музей уже порядка десяти лет ведет сбор и систематизацию фактов и событий того периода - не приукрашенных какой-либо идеологией... в разное время выходили публикации и передачи на ТВ, посвященные этой теме...

----------


## Гражданин А.

[QUOTE=Milkaway;27435808]Я согласна с предыдущими участниками обсуждения в том, что и советская сторона внесла свою лепту в разрушение города... /QUOTE]
Это так всё запутано и лучше это не ворощить ...

----------


## Гражданин А.

Сейчас в Одессе всё и без бомбёжек падает

----------


## brassl

> Одесса, лето 44 года


 А чем не понравилось это фото, лежит в Архиве с мая 2011 года  :smileflag:

----------


## Гражданин А.

> А чем не понравилось это ...., лежит в Архиве с мая 2011 года


 появилось в контексте о 44-ом

----------


## Гражданин А.

Чем не 41-44 г.г.

и

----------


## Antique

Недавно обнаружил, что дом на Греческой, 38 снесён до первого этажа. На драпировке нарисовано нечто отвратительное и имеющее весьма слабое сходство с разрушенным домом.

Ещё одной значительной потерей стал снос щипца у дома в Каретном переулке, 4 ввиду надстройки безобразной мансарды.

Такще невероятно глупо смотрится гротескная постройка на крыше флигеля по адресу Бунина ул.,13. Благодаря перепаду высот её имеет неудовольствие наблюдать всякий прохожий направляющийся в сторону Преображенской или Жуковского.

----------


## Videlicit

> Чем не 41-44 г.г.


 В некоторые места Одессы выглядят хуже, чем после войны

----------


## malyutka_e

А какие существуют версии по подготовке к взрыву оперного театра ? И почему немцам его не удалось осуществить ?

----------


## Малиновский

> А какие существуют версии по подготовке к взрыву оперного театра ? И почему немцам его не удалось осуществить ?


 Может они и не собирались этого делать!?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Может они и не собирались этого делать!?


 Вы заблуждаетесь.

----------


## mlch

> Может они и не собирались этого делать!?


  Собирались.

----------


## brassl



----------


## Малиновский

> Собирались.


 Зачем!?Просто потому что злюки были и любили все ломать?

----------


## Малиновский

Не,ну если конечно есть немецкие (не Советские)документы,подтверждающие желание немцев уничтожать  Одесский оперный театр,тогда конечно!

----------


## SaMoVar

Оперный театр разминировали советские сапёры. Знаменитая фотография солдат, идущих от оперного театра по Ришельевской сделана сразу после разминирования театра. На балконе театра находилось высшее командование - перед тем как туда зайти сапёров несколько раз спрашивали - вы на 100% уверены))) Немцы однозначно хотели его уничтожить, просто не успели. Порт успели.

----------


## Sergey_L

Немножко новенького и кое что старенькое, но в большом разрешении. Первая наконец-то нашлась в огромном размере и без всяких знаков. 3462х2470  1956х1233  1735х1258 Кстати, о последнем фото. Это октябрь 1941 года! Кому надо большое разрешение, пишите - скину ссылку.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Оперный театр разминировали советские сапёры. Знаменитая фотография солдат, идущих от оперного театра по Ришельевской сделана сразу после разминирования театра. На балконе театра находилось высшее командование - перед тем как туда зайти сапёров несколько раз спрашивали - вы на 100% уверены))) Немцы однозначно хотели его уничтожить, просто не успели. Порт успели.


 Было обезврежено 40 мин замедленного действия. Только стремительное наступление частей Красной Армии и работа сапёров не дали возможность взорвать театр.

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо за фото! Плюсик не ставится  Куда смотрит АДминистрация!!!

----------


## Videlicit

> Немножко новенького и кое что старенькое, но в большом разрешении. Первая наконец-то нашлась в огромном размере и без всяких знаков.


 Що-то горит у Фанкони

----------


## Videlicit

> А какие существуют версии по подготовке к взрыву оперного театра ? И почему немцам его не удалось осуществить ?


 Вот из записок очевидца окупации - 
".... в феврале 1944 года положение горожан нашего города ухудшилось. С участившимися налетами советской авиации в домах постоянно отключалось электричество, закрылась часть магазинов и все кинотеатры и начались перебои с хлебом. Особенно трудно стало, когда после очередной воздушной атаки на Пересыпь несколько бомб попало в электростанцию. Мало того, что число погибших при этом горожан исчислялось сотнями, к тому же в уцелевшие дома еще и начисто перестал подаваться ток. А ведь для многих использование электроплиток для отопления было единственным источником в квартирах тепла. Однако даже в таких условиях в Одессе продолжали работать театры, кинозалы и цирк. Так, к примеру, в Оперном театре состоялось сразу две премьеры - "Фауста" и "Корсара", а в консерватории прошел благотворительный концерт, правда, в пользу Русской освободительной армии генерала Власова."
"В первые дни апреля горожане уже полностью ощутили на себе приближение Советской армии. И явным признаком этого было увеличение в городе отступающих немецких солдат, которые сплошной массой двигались по центральным улицам на юго-запад. Но постепенно этот поток, сопровождаемый вереницами гружённых различным добром подвод, стал иссякать. А еще через несколько дней улицы Одессы и вовсе опустели, зато в центре города появились группы военных, орудующих зачем-то в водопроводных колодцах, после чего находящиеся рядом дома отмечались крестами - фашисты готовили массовые подрывы промышленных предприятий и зданий."
"С 6 апреля немцы приступили к уничтожению промышленных предприятий города. И первыми в этот день пострадали трамвайное депо, электростанция, порт и железнодорожный вокзал. Однако жители, невзирая на взрывы и устроенный оккупантами расстрел женщин, грабящих бисквитную фабрику, продолжают растаскивать уже из полуразрушенных зданий все, что не уничтожил огонь. И что интересно, дворники, боясь ответа за грабежи (интересно, перед кем), вдруг начали переписывать всех, кто в них участвовал."

----------


## Sergey_L

> Що-то горит у Фанкони


 Так вот же оно вроде бы! http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=209&pid=14520#top_display_media

----------


## Videlicit

> Так вот же оно вроде бы! http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=209&pid=14520#top_display_media


 район тот, но время съемки кадра от Оперного к Горсаду вроде не то

----------


## Гражданин А.

Эту Одессу мы уже потеряли

раньше тут жили Люди, а теперь "народ"

----------


## Antique

> Эту Одессу мы уже потеряли
> раньше тут жили Люди, а теперь "народ"


  А где это снято?

----------


## brassl



----------


## Гражданин А.

> А где это снято?


 Еврейска вул.

----------


## Пушкин

Очень интересно:

http://yangur.livejournal.com/65611.html 



- молодец парень

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Очень интересно:http://yangur.livejournal.com/65611.html


 Суперово, молодец ...

----------


## VicTur

> раньше тут жили Люди, а теперь "народ"


 Народ — это и есть люди.

----------


## Good++++

> Очень интересно:
> 
> http://yangur.livejournal.com/65611.html  - молодец парень


 Однозначно!
yangur тоже читает нашу тему...



> Если быть точнее, журнал "Смена", №405-406, Апрель  1944 г., стр. 6
> Там еще есть статья Е. Кригера "Черное море". 
> 
> Иллюстрация описываемого (не из журнала):
> 
> Полный текст статьи см. здесь: smena-online.ru/sites/default/files/07_-_08_-_1944.pdf
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *Е. Кригер. ЧЕРНОЕ МОРЕ*Рано утром мы вылетели из Москвы. За городом ещё лежал свежий, очень белый и плотный снег, совершенно декабрьский в апреле. Мы летели на юг. В бомболюке устаревшего американского «вульти», который у нас используется теперь только для связи, было очень тесно; сидели мы на толстом запасном колесе, с которого поминутно скатывались, штурман часто постукивал кого - нибудь из нас по спине, просил передать пилоту записку с очередной радиограммой, это были все наши обязанности во время полёта, и у нас с моим спутником было много времени, чтобы подумать, куда же нам лететь дальше от места первой посадки. Мы могли избрать путь к Тернополю, тогда осаждённому нашими войсками, или в Молдавию, или в Румынию, куда тоже вступили наши войска, или на границу с Чехословакией, куда вышли наши войска, или к Одессе.
> 
> ...

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Народ — это и есть люди.


 Из Wiki
"Под народом понимают, в частности, этнос, то есть определённую группу людей, отличающуюся общностью ряда признаков — языка, культуры, территории, религии, исторического прошлого и т. д. В политическом смысле нередко употребляется термин народ (простонародье), означающий основную непривилегированную массу населения, в противоположность «элите» и «власти». Словом «народ» иногда обозначается толпа ...."

----------


## VicTur

> Из Wiki
> "Под народом понимают, в частности, этнос, то есть определённую группу людей, отличающуюся общностью ряда признаков — языка, культуры, территории, религии, исторического прошлого и т. д. В политическом смысле нередко употребляется термин народ (простонародье), означающий основную непривилегированную массу населения, в противоположность «элите» и «власти». Словом «народ» иногда обозначается толпа ...."


 Всё правильно. И этнос, и население, и толпа — всё это люди.

----------


## Antique

> Еврейска вул.


 Что уж это вы как-то приблизительно адрес назвали?

----------


## Гражданин А.

Фото ещё 2009 года

и

----------


## Milkaway

> Фото ещё 2009 года
> 
> и


 Да, эта надпись есть и сейчас, только выглядит похуже ... вот не могу прочесть всех слов ... что это за ,,дворы,,???

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Да, эта надпись есть и сейчас, только выглядит похуже ... вот не могу прочесть всех слов ... что это за ,,дворы,,???


 Конторы Начальника станции
.... грузовыхъ дворовъ и эстокад

----------


## Kamin

Теперь будем только вспоминать и смотреть свои фото, эту надпись замазали при последнем ремонте, сам видел.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Дверь в никуда ...

----------


## brassl

Что б не занимать место на форуме вот тут выложил пару фото с Одесских фотомастерских
Будет интерес - буду продолжать

----------


## Milkaway

> Теперь будем только вспоминать и смотреть свои фото, эту надпись замазали при последнем ремонте, сам видел.


 Когда ж успели?....Осенью еще была вроде....

----------


## brassl

Ни у кого нет случаем в нормальном виде?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Дверь в никуда ...


 По какому адресу эта дверь в никуда ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ни у кого нет случаем в нормальном виде?
> Вложение 3944034


 К сожалению, нет. А жаль

----------


## Antique

> По какому адресу эта дверь в никуда ?


 Мечникова, 90. Это островок Между Мечникова, Старопортофранковской и Разумовской. Дверь как минимум на пять-десять лет моложе здания и не соответствует ему по стилю. Скорее всего она появилась вследствие реконструкции здания в 1900-х. Владелец здания в начале ХХ-го века: Г.С. Курындин.

----------


## inborz

М.б. кто-то знает, по какой причине это красивое здание уже много лет находится в таком бесхозном состоянии?

----------


## Kamin

Там еще сохранились отдельные элементы декора и они говорят о том, что здание было красивым. Выкладывал на ОдессаСтори.

----------


## Videlicit

Такой вопрос для спецов, где  расположены "дома смерти", где в подвалах и двориках расстреливали граждан Одессы - Одесская ЧК, НКВД, Сигуранца, МГБ. Знаю, что где-то на Екатерининской и Пушкинской ...

----------


## SaMoVar

Одно здание - НКВД на Маразлиевской. Взорвано. Второе здание - Екатериненская площадь, 6.

----------


## Maklak

> Ни у кого нет случаем в нормальном виде?
> Вложение 3944034


 Очень интересно: а, как собственно сделана эта стереопара?

----------


## Videlicit

> Одно здание - Екатериненская площадь, 6.


 В 41 еще было

в 44 уже только стены

----------


## SaMoVar

Восстановили))) А что, есть желание найти скелетов в подвале?

----------


## kravshik

> М.б. кто-то знает, по какой причине это красивое здание уже много лет находится в таком бесхозном состоянии?


 *кто-то знает, по какой причине это красивое здание уже много лет находится в таком бесхозном состоянии?*????

В свое время принимал участие в архитектурно-реставрационном обследовании этого здания,после этого решения по нему не приняли.....и 
после того как его одели в железный обруч и содрали штукатурку,оно очень долгое время,да и по сей день стоит почти бесхозным,раньше там жила еще одна семья на первом этаже со стороны Старопортофранковской...

Самому всегда ,как не проезжаю или прохожу интересно-попробую узнать ....расскажу если что получится....

Его смело уже можно переводить в разряд странных домов и загадок нашей Одессы

надо будет спросить в соседней теме...

----------


## zucila

> чернуха от АТВ уже порядком поднадоела.После просмотра клипа складывается ощущение, что не город, а помойка в перемешку с развалинами


 Помоек и развалин в городе действительно хватает. тут АТВ не преувеличивает

----------


## Videlicit

> Помоек и развалин в городе действительно хватает. тут АТВ не преувеличивает


 и бороться с этим невозможно

----------


## Малиновский

> и бороться с этим невозможно


 Пока нет хозяев домов,нет и чистоты и красоты.Все эти дома были красавцами тогда когда каждый дом имел хозяина который следил за оным.Все это было до октябрьского переворота в эпоху капитализма.Заметил одну особенность-Как только в бельгийках заселяются нормальные обеспеченные люди,так сразу начинается реставрация парадной и чистота,так как люди хотят жить в красивом месте..В тех бельгийках где есть коммуналки НИКОГДА не будет чистоты,красоты и порядка,потому что это никому не нужно.

----------


## Videlicit

> Как только в бельгийках заселяются нормальные обеспеченные люди,так сразу начинается реставрация парадной и чистота,так как люди хотят жить в красивом месте..В тех бельгийках где есть коммуналки НИКОГДА не будет чистоты,красоты и порядка,потому что это никому не нужно.


 100 %

----------


## Скрытик

У нас, кстати арку уже отремонтировали. На днях сфоткаю. Глядя на это жители двора, стенки которых примыкают к арке уже сами договорились со строителями и за свой счет начали ремонтировать фасады своих кватир  :smileflag:  По крайне мере 1е этажи.

----------


## brassl



----------


## Гражданин А.

> Помоек и развалин в городе действительно хватает. тут АТВ не преувеличивает


 это точно

----------


## Milkaway

> Пока нет хозяев домов,нет и чистоты и красоты.Все эти дома были красавцами тогда когда каждый дом имел хозяина который следил за оным.Все это было до октябрьского переворота в эпоху капитализма.Заметил одну особенность-Как только в бельгийках заселяются нормальные обеспеченные люди,так сразу начинается реставрация парадной и чистота,так как люди хотят жить в красивом месте..В тех бельгийках где есть коммуналки НИКОГДА не будет чистоты,красоты и порядка,потому что это никому не нужно.


 Абсолютно согласна ... как было подмечено еще очень давно - ,,разруха не в клозетах, а в головах,, ....
Как-то пару лет назад, гуляя с семьей в парке Шевченко, случайно заглянули в парадное красивого двухэтажного особняка на Маразлиевской, кажется 24... и были поражены, с одной стороны, тем что сохранилось и шикарное окно и красивая лестница и даже, если не ошибаюсь, статуя .... но с другой стороны всё это было настолько запущено, облуплено, в пыли в палец толщиной, в паутине и жутких сантехнических конструкциях ... и мой старший сын сказал, что тут как в сказочном спящем королевстве - всё заколдовано ... наверное, где-то он прав ...

----------


## Milkaway

А еще помню одну древнюю старушечку, которая жила в коммуналке, в которой снимали комнату наши друзья. Семья этой бабушки до революции жила в этой квартире. У старушки было странное,,хобби,, - она регулярно начищала медную табличку с фамилией на огромной входной двери...как-то она сказала, что это единственное, что осталось в память об отце после всех жизненных испытаний ... у нее даже не было семейных фотографий...

----------


## Гражданин А.

> ... у нее даже не было семейных фотографий...


 Да, могучие волны Хаоса революции, а потом и войны, всё смыли ... только воспоминания и остались. Жалко, что с каждым человеком, уходит частинка памяти ...

----------


## brassl

Для любителей паспарту. Две оборотки фотоателье Молчанова, отличаются только номером дома

----------


## Гражданин А.

ворота

----------


## Moon Cat

> Такой вопрос для спецов, где  расположены "дома смерти", где в подвалах и двориках расстреливали граждан Одессы - Одесская ЧК, НКВД, Сигуранца, МГБ. Знаю, что где-то на Екатерининской и Пушкинской ...


 


> Одно здание - НКВД на Маразлиевской. Взорвано. Второе здание - Екатериненская площадь, 6.


  точнее  в доме № 6 по Екатерининской пл.в 1919-20гг. находились сам ЧК, а в 8 номере были квартиры  руководства и естественно в реквизированных апартаментах как правило прямо с обстановкой (быв.дох.дом Ждановой),
а "расстреливали" как вы выразились  в 7 номере, где была комендатура и особая тюрьма, где  могли содержатся одновременно порядка полтысячи чел. 
Екатерина была закамуфлирована в рогожку. Из книги: Люди...События..Факты. Малахова и Степаненко 
Я интересовалась этим вопросом потому что более 15 лет прожила в доме № 8 по пл.тогда Потемкинцев в 80-е годы это уже был дом КЭЧ , т.е. жили семьи военных моряков )))

а в 36 номере по Маразлиевской был клуб чекистов и в 1920 г. они совсем  переехали с Екатерининской на Маразлиевскую и заняли  там целый квадрат с фасадными зданиями и двориками по Канатную улицу и просуществовали там преобразовавшись в ГПУ-НКВД до 41года

----------


## Antique

> а "расстреливали" как вы выразились  в 7 номере, где была комендатура и особая тюрьма, где  могли содержатся одновременно порядка полтысячи чел.


 А до какого года расстреливали? А то во дворе в межвоенные годы возведён большой жилой флигель.

----------


## brassl

Купил продолжения этих двух фото, если есть интерес завтра сканерну и выложу
 
А этих фото в хорошем качестве случаем ни у кого нет? Может еще чего есть? :smileflag:

----------


## фауст

> Может еще чего есть?


  Тут парочка имеется.
http://www.ambulance.odessa.ua/Photos.html

----------


## Гражданин А.

> точнее  в доме № 6 по Екатерининской пл.в 1919-20гг. находились сам ЧК, а в 8 номере были квартиры  руководства, 
> а "расстреливали" как вы выразились  в 7 номере, где была комендатура и особая тюрьма, где  могли содержатся одновременно порядка полтысячи чел.


 Так 7-ка на противополжной стороне ...

----------


## brassl

> Тут парочка имеется.
> http://www.ambulance.odessa.ua/Photos.html


 Оттуда и свои брал, качество там не очень, но вот пятую по счету я купил и еще есть скорая карета на ипподроме, даже ероплан в кадр попал

----------


## Antique

> Купил продолжения этих двух фото, если есть интерес завтра сканерну и выложу


 Конечно, есть интерес.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Что уж это вы как-то приблизительно адрес назвали?


 Вот ещё  такое же окно на Канатной

----------


## Sergey_L

Делюсь новыми находками. С итальянского ресурса. http://www.archivioluce.com/archivio/ На этот раз несколько фильмов. Самый ранний 1929года о полёте гидропланов в Одессу, далее начало 30-х, какой-то круиз с заходом в город. Потом пара кинохроник с новыми для меня кадрами. И напоследок самый удивительный 9-минутный документальный фильм 42 года об Одессе. Все фильмы выложил у себя на канале ютуба  http://www.youtube.com/user/skli2 и зеркало - на яндексе, если ютуб вдруг удалит по авторским правам http://skli2.ya.ru/index_video.xml Хоть качество и ужасное, но кадры попадаются уникальные! Приятного просмотра))

----------


## brassl

Спасибо большое!!! И опять не могу поставить плюс за работу

----------


## Antique

> Вот ещё  такое же окно на Канатной


 Меня в доме на Еврейской больше заинтересовали перила да и на фасад было бы взглянуть очень интересно.

А на Канатной окошко знакомое, Это Канатная, 84

----------


## Скрытик

Потрясающе!
Интересно, а на лето 42го 11:45 случайно не здание по Торговой 2?

----------


## Kamin

Вот теперь так смотрится здание (та часть где была надпись) на Приморской после ремонта

----------


## Kamin

Это место где был вход и въезд на Крымскую (сегодня)

----------


## SaMoVar

Кстати, точно так же и давно закрашена табличка на столовой Маразли на Новощепном ряду (Террариум). Это проявления безразличия. На такие таблички туристы толпами ходят.... Обидно.

----------


## Videlicit

> Кстати, точно так же и давно закрашена табличка на столовой Маразли на Новощепном ряду (Террариум). Это проявления безразличия. На такие таблички туристы толпами ходят.... Обидно.


  гады ... сколько их можно терпеть в Одессе

----------


## Sergey_L

> Потрясающе!
> Интересно, а на лето 42го 11:45 случайно не здание по Торговой 2?


 Это начало Ланжероновской.

----------


## Videlicit

В ролике Одесса "Лето 42го" на 4:58-5:01 хорошо видно, как отремонтировали левую часть Гор.Думы, разрушенную в 41ом.

----------


## OMF

> Делюсь новыми находками. С итальянского ресурса. http://www.archivioluce.com/archivio/ На этот раз несколько фильмов. Самый ранний 1929года о полёте гидропланов в Одессу, далее начало 30-х, какой-то круиз с заходом в город. Потом пара кинохроник с новыми для меня кадрами. И напоследок самый удивительный 9-минутный документальный фильм 42 года об Одессе. Все фильмы выложил у себя на канале ютуба  http://www.youtube.com/user/skli2 и зеркало - на яндексе, если ютуб вдруг удалит по авторским правам http://skli2.ya.ru/index_video.xml Хоть качество и ужасное, но кадры попадаются уникальные! Приятного просмотра)) Вложение 3950432Вложение 3950435Вложение 3950436Вложение 3950433Вложение 3950434


 Как можно сохранить эти клипы на компе, чтобы смотреть их через Light Alloy? Там есть несколько интересных мне кадров, но нужен покадровый просмотр. Ответ можно в личку или по мылу - [email protected]

----------


## VicTur

> Все это было до октябрьского переворота в эпоху капитализма.Заметил одну особенность-Как только в бельгийках заселяются нормальные обеспеченные люди,так сразу начинается реставрация парадной и чистота,так как люди хотят жить в красивом месте..В тех бельгийках где есть коммуналки НИКОГДА не будет чистоты,красоты и порядка,потому что это никому не нужно.


 Ну сколько можно твердить: нормальность людей никак не связана с их обеспеченностью. Это во-первых.
Во-вторых, до Октябрьской революции чистота была уделом богатых как раз потому, что они были богатыми, а не потому, что были нормальнее, чем бедные. Пролетарские районы города тонули в грязи вплоть до революции, потому что власти не считали нужным наводить там порядок, а сами жители, ввиду малообеспеченности, это «потянуть» просто не могли. Так что капитализм — не панацея, а скорее наоборот. Асфальт, электричество и прочие удобства стали повсеместными только в послеоктябрьское время.

----------


## VicTur

> Спасибо большое!!! И опять не могу поставить плюс за работу


 Зато я могу. Уже добавил.

----------


## Videlicit

> Зато я могу. Уже добавил.


  а как их ставить ?

----------


## Скрытик

> а как их ставить ?


  Нажимаем на значек "звездочка" под аватаркой, оставляем "Одобряю" и можем написать комментарий. Хотя и не обязательно.

----------


## Малиновский

> Ну сколько можно твердить: нормальность людей никак не связана с их обеспеченностью. Это во-первых.
> Во-вторых, до Октябрьской революции чистота была уделом богатых как раз потому, что они были богатыми, а не потому, что были нормальнее, чем бедные. Пролетарские районы города тонули в грязи вплоть до революции, потому что власти не считали нужным наводить там порядок, а сами жители, ввиду малообеспеченности, это «потянуть» просто не могли. Так что капитализм — не панацея, а скорее наоборот. Асфальт, электричество и прочие удобства стали повсеместными только в послеоктябрьское время.


 Это Ваше мнение!Да и про пролетарские районы мы вроде как не говорили,а говорили о районах Одессы которые врядли можно было бы назвать пролетарскими.А пишу я то что вижу:В тех парадных где есть коммуны,там в основном,грязь,крысы и никаких уборок.В тех домах в которых выкуплены квартиры этажами,чистота,ремонт и порядок.Ни в одном доме,там где приобладает нищее население,нет ни убранных лестниц,ни отремонтированных стен,ни дворов отреставрированных.....Мне достаточно пройтись по Маразлиевской,Чайковского,Софиевской,что бы увидеть разницу между парадными,дворами и т.д.Многие живут в грязи,пыли,сраче вокруг себя,ругая всех на свете и требуя что бы им сделали все красиво.Они всегда надеются что кто-то прийдет и все сделает за них.........Никто больше не прийдет и ничего за них не сделает.Теперь все всё сами.А если бы даже и пришли и сделали всё за них,будьте уверены,через некоторое время все превратилось бы в мрак снова,так как разруха сами знаете где...............
*П.С*:И таки да!-Капитализм не панацея,но лучшего строя пока не придумано.

----------


## VicTur

> Это Ваше мнение!Да и про пролетарские районы мы вроде как не говорили,а говорили о районах Одессы которые врядли можно было бы назвать пролетарскими.А пишу я то что вижу:В тех парадных где есть коммуны,там в основном,грязь,крысы и никаких уборок.В тех домах в которых выкуплены квартиры этажами,чистота,ремонт и порядок.Ни в одном доме,там где приобладает нищее население,нет ни убранных лестниц,ни отремонтированных стен,ни дворов отреставрированных.....Мне достаточно пройтись по Маразлиевской,Чайковского,Софиевской,что бы увидеть разницу между парадными,дворами и т.д.Многие живут в грязи,пыли,сраче вокруг себя,ругая всех на свете и требуя что бы им сделали все красиво.Они всегда надеются что кто-то прийдет и все сделает за них.........Никто больше не прийдет и ничего за них не сделает.Теперь все всё сами.А если бы даже и пришли и сделали всё за них,будьте уверены,через некоторое время все превратилось бы в мрак снова,так как разруха сами знаете где...............
> *П.С*:И таки да!-Капитализм не панацея,но лучшего строя пока не придумано.


 Повторяю: они требуют, чтоб им сделали красиво, только потому, что не могут сделать это сами по причине необеспеченности.
А ваши «нормальные богатые» — это то самое быдло, из-за которого Одесса сейчас стремительно теряет памятники истории. Причём за годы вашего хвалёного капитализма эти потери увеличились в разы.
Я не против, когда люди, могущие себе позволить отремонтировать дом, ремонтируют его. Но часто мы видим и другое: те, кто может себе позволить отремонтировать дом, вместо этого его разрушают. Так что обеспеченность человека ещё не делает его человеком.
P. S. Я вырос в коммунальной квартире. Могу засвидетельствовать: у нас в доме было чисто. Так что не надо огульно поливать грязью всех, кто жил и живёт в коммуналках.

----------


## Videlicit

> Причём за годы вашего хвалёного капитализма эти потери увеличились в разы.


 это точно, т.к. современные нувориши это, в основном, выходцы из культурно и исторически необразованных слоёв люмпенов и криминала

----------


## heffalump1974

Уважаемые форумчане *Малиновский* и *VicTur*!
Не хотел встревать в спор аксакалов, но тема знакома, посему отмечусь; тезисно.

Среди обеспеченных тоже есть адиёты, которые сносят несущие стены, устраивают в не предназначенных для этого аппартаментах бассейны, "восстанавливают" мраморные лестницы бетоном и штукатурят (не сами, конечно) поверх росписей и т.д. и оч.много т.п.
Это - в масштабах отдельных домов. В масштабах нашего города, полагаю, примеры приводить не нужно, все уже видели. В среднем, это одна точечная реконструкция на десяток разрушенных домов разной ценности. Иногда традиционно поджигаемых и освобождающих место стеклобетонным коробкам... хорошо, если им. 10 соток на Дерибасовской напомнить?

Ну а на тему "_капитализма_" и "_теперь всё сами_" - так обязательств соотв.контор по капремонтам никто не отменял. Иначе речь идёт не плюшках расхваливаемого строя, а о его дикой ипостаси, кою и имеем тут.

Сильно многим лучше стало после 91-го? Если нет, вздохи о невозможности у одних и нежелании у других - "в пользу бедных".

----------


## VicTur

> Уважаемые форумчане *Малиновский* и *VicTur*!
> Не хотел встревать в спор аксакалов, но тема знакома, посему отмечусь; тезисно.
> 
> Среди обеспеченных тоже есть адиёты, которые сносят несущие стены, устраивают в не предназначенных для этого аппартаментах бассейны, "восстанавливают" мраморные лестницы бетоном и штукатурят (не сами, конечно) поверх росписей и т.д. и оч.много т.п.
> Это - в масштабах отдельных домов. В масштабах нашего города, полагаю, примеры приводить не нужно, все уже видели. В среднем, это одна точечная реконструкция на десяток разрушенных домов разной ценности. Иногда традиционно поджигаемых и освобождающих место стеклобетонным коробкам... хорошо, если им. 10 соток на Дерибасовской напомнить?
> 
> Ну а на тему "_капитализма_" и "_теперь всё сами_" - так обязательств соотв.контор по капремонтам никто не отменял. Иначе речь идёт не плюшках расхваливаемого строя, а о его дикой ипостаси, кою и имеем тут.
> 
> Сильно многим лучше стало после 91-го? Если нет, вздохи о невозможности у одних и нежелании у других - "в пользу бедных".


 Спасибо.
Я, собственно, высказал всё, что думаю по этому поводу, так что со своей стороны дальнейший спор прекращаю.

----------


## Antique

> Повторяю: они требуют, чтоб им сделали красиво, только потому, что не могут сделать это сами по причине необеспеченности.


 Ну допустим не могут отремонтировать, но загадить ничто им не мешает.

Разве пролетариат отличался культурой? В 1920-х годах  быт центра города уравнялся с бытом  Молдованки, Пересыпи и Слободки.




> Уважаемые форумчане *Малиновский* и *VicTur*!
> Не хотел встревать в спор аксакалов, но тема знакома, посему отмечусь; тезисно.
> 
> Среди обеспеченных тоже есть адиёты, которые сносят несущие стены, устраивают в не предназначенных для этого аппартаментах бассейны, "восстанавливают" мраморные лестницы бетоном и штукатурят (не сами, конечно) поверх росписей и т.д. и оч.много т.п.


 Сейчас утеряно понимание стаой застройки как искусства - потому перестраивают. Защитой от этого должны быть государственные органы выполняющие надзор, но они выбрали тактику "мы вас не ремонтирует - мы смотрим на ваши действия сквозь пальцы".

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Разве пролетариат отличался культурой? В 1920-х годах  быт центра города уравнялся с бытом  Молдованки, Пересыпи и Слободки.


 Это да, когда "пролетарий" начал вселятся в квартиры в центре города, всё цивилизация в Одессе и закончилась.

----------


## malyutka_e

> эТО НА сТЕПОВОЙ............


  отключите CAPS LOCK! :smileflag:

----------


## Videlicit

> отключите CAPS LOCK!


 Модеры напомнят ... предупреждением

----------


## netslov

тоже по периоду войны интересно..

http://yangur.livejournal.com/65611.html

----------


## Antique

> тоже по периоду войны интересно..
> 
> http://yangur.livejournal.com/65611.html


  Пару дней назад выкладывали эту ссылку №14007

----------


## Videlicit

Видно человек не в теме ...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> эТО НА сТЕПОВОЙ............


 спасибо, кэп. Может, ещё и фотографиями поможете?

----------


## Videlicit

Надо вернуть памятник к Оперному, кто "ЗА" !!!

----------


## Antique

> Надо вернуть памятник к Оперному, кто "ЗА" !!!
> Вложение 3959551


 Это же реквизит съёмочной группы - не отдадут ).

----------


## Videlicit

> Это же реквизит съёмочной группы - не отдадут ).


 Надо восстановить, красиво же ...

----------


## mlch

> Надо вернуть памятник к Оперному, кто "ЗА" !!!
> Вложение 3959551


  Ага. И Одессу переименовать. Как там в кино городок назывался?  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Надо восстановить, красиво же ...


 Та не надо  :smileflag:  хоть и красиво  :smileflag:

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Ага. И Одессу переименовать. Как там в кино городок назывался?


 Это памятник Данте Алигьери во Франции, в Одессе хорошо смотрится. Даже ЖовтЗАГС перемеиновали.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A3%...BD%D1%82%D0%B5

----------


## Гражданин А.

Кстати, кто знает какие ещё фильмы о "загранице" снимались на Одесских улицах, тока сразу не пишите ... "3 мушкетёра"

----------


## mlch

> Кстати, кто знает какие ещё фильмы о "загранице" снимались на Одесских улицах, тока сразу не пишите ... "3 мушкетёра"


 Это Вам сюда.

----------


## Antique

> Кстати, кто знает какие ещё фильмы о "загранице" снимались на Одесских улицах, тока сразу не пишите ... "3 мушкетёра"


 А три мушкетёра снимались на одесских улицах? Точно помню, что в одесских зданиях, в Одесской области, а вот улиц совсем не припоминаю.

----------


## brassl

Обещанные фото Скорой помощи загрузил на свою страницу на Яндексе, Сюда такое большое разрешение не проходило, а уменьшать не хотелось. Хороших просмотров :smileflag:

----------


## Shipshin

> Это памятник Данте Алигьери во Франции, в Одессе хорошо смотрится. Даже ЖовтЗАГС перемеиновали.
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A3%...BD%D1%82%D0%B5


 А при чем здесь фильм - Убийство на улице Данте. Ведь это памятник из фильма "Роман и Франческа" - Людмила Гурченко.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> А при чем здесь фильм - Убийство на улице Данте. Ведь это памятник из фильма "Роман и Франческа" - Людмила Гурченко.


 Точно, спасибо за исправления -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSA8jDq66no

----------


## VicTur

> спасибо, кэп. Может, ещё и фотографиями поможете?


 Можно посохранять фотографии с Яндекс-панорам. Там кинотеатр ещё целый.

----------


## Milkaway

> Можно посохранять фотографии с Яндекс-панорам. Там кинотеатр ещё целый.


 А как это правильно сделать? Есть пару мест, которые хотелось бы сохранить... просветите.

----------


## victor.odessa

Новая тема : Одесса глазами художника. Потеряйко Виктор Семенович, Одессика. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1306967

----------


## mlch

> Новая тема : Одесса глазами художника. *Потеряйко* Виктор Семенович, Одессика. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1306967


 Фамилия - в тему.  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> А как это правильно сделать? Есть пару мест, которые хотелось бы сохранить... просветите.


 Я это делаю кустарно: копирую принтскрином и вставляю в пейнт. Так что буду признателен, если кто-нибудь подскажет другой способ.

----------


## Kartush2006

> Обещанные фото Скорой помощи загрузил на свою страницу на Яндексе, Сюда такое большое разрешение не проходило, а уменьшать не хотелось. Хороших просмотров


 Добрый вечер. Можно Ваш адрес с этими фотками на яндексе? Спасибо.

----------


## Antique

> Я это делаю кустарно: копирую принтскрином и вставляю в пейнт. Так что буду признателен, если кто-нибудь подскажет другой способ.


 Нет другого.

В качестве памятки начинающим советую желать принтскрин в окне развёрнутом на полный экран (F11) и перед принтскрином немного подождать, пока маркера исчезнут.

А кинотеатр - это то самое унылое здание чуть южнее Дальницкой?

----------


## brassl

> Добрый вечер. Можно Ваш адрес с этими фотками на яндексе? Спасибо.


 Вот тут

----------


## Videlicit

и этот хорош

----------


## Гражданин А.

Мужики тоже "трут за Одессу"

----------


## victor.odessa

> Мужики тоже "трут за Одессу"


 И Вы это не хотите потерять?

----------


## aleutto

> тоже по периоду войны интересно..
> 
> http://yangur.livejournal.com/65611.html


 А что после немцев так и не смогли эти дома привести в нормальное состояние?
Может не надо было немцев прогонять? А то дома выглядят так же паскудно ветхими как и в 44 году.
Может быть немцы научили бы жильцов видеть в чем они живут и хотя бы красить фасад,
если уже те за 68 лет не смогли насобирать денег на перестроить и отремонтировать нормально здания.
Грустный какой-то результат героического народа.

----------


## Videlicit

> Может не надо было немцев прогонять? ....Грустный какой-то результат героического народа.


 "Хороший" вывод из ВОВ ... Хотя, чем фашисты отличались от коммунистов, от тех и других страдали простые граждане Одессы - 

ПОХОВАННЯ БІЛЯ ТАТАРКИ – місце масового поховання жертв сталінського режиму, вбитих органами НКВС у 1938, 1940-1941. Виявлене під час окупації Одеси. В звіті підполк. Тр.Борсеску від 01.06.1943, вказано, що поховання розміщувалося у районі 7 км, біля траси Одеса-Овідіополь, на лінії поміж аеропортом і приміським селом Татарка, у місцині «Школка» (біля кургану з геодезичнім пунктом і відміткою 60,6 м, який на планах ХІХ ст. позначався як Могила Татарська). Роботи з ексгумації жертв НКВС розпочались 22.06.1943. Були зібрані також свідчення жителів Татарки, які повідомили, що жертви доставлялися до місця страти критою автівкою, а розстріли на огородженій території проводилися вночі, після поховання землю на могилах вирівнювали. Під час розстрілів дороги блокувалися та охоронялися загонами міліції. Місце злочину дослідила комісія у складі: дир. Упр. охорони здоров’я уряду Придністров’я – одес. лікар К.І.Шапочкін, кер. секції дизинфекції Н.І.Грубіану, гол. судово-медичний експерт – лікар І.І.Фідловечі, капрал поліц. служби Одес. прокуратури Гр.Татаркус. На місці розстрілів члени комісії оглянули поле з похованнями (площею 1000 кв. м.), яке для скорішого розпаду тіл було засипане гноєм. Оскільки серед виявлених жертв могли знаходитися мешканці з Бессарабії і Північної Буковини, депортовані радянською владою у 1940, у Бухаресті створили нову медико-судову експертну комісію на чолі із лікарем О.Біркле. До комісії також увійшли представники від Одес. примара: інспектор жандармів Придністров’я полк. К.Ніколеску, офіцер німецької армії М.Гартман та медики Одес. ун-ту (розстріляні у 1944 після визволення Одеси). 06.08.1943 комісія Біркле надала «Рапорт медико-судової експертизи досліджень біля Татарка», згідно якого було виявлено понад 42 масові поховання. У кожній ямі знаходилося до 80 трупів, всього нарахували 3500 жертв, але число вбитих могло сягати 5000 осіб. Із 516 ексгумованих тіл медико-судова комісія оглянула 486 (7 жінок і 479 чоловіків): 60 жертв мали вік від 20 до 30 років, 189 – від 30 до 40, 186 – від 40 до 50, 81 – понад 50). По одягу встановили, що більшість із 516 жертв були цивільними і лише один військовий; усі жертви мали зв’язані назад руки і були розстріляні із револьверів у потилицю в 1940-1941, а деякі з них в холодну пору 1938. За знайденими документами ідентифікували 43 особи. З’ясувалось, що більшовики нищили мирних мешканців і під час оборони Одеси. Так серед 24 осіб (з них 6 німецького походження), розстріляних в одеській тюрмі в ніч з 6 на 7 жовтня 1941, за вироком військ. трибуналу Примор. армії, знаходилисяі: останній пастор і органіст лютеранської кірхи Св.Павла, композитор (автор вальсу «Старий Відень») Карл Фогель та викладач Одес. консерваторії, німець за походженням Т.Д.Ріхтер (1872 р.н., Житомир) – батько відомого піаніста Святослава Ріхтера. Їх разом з іншими тілами розстріляних викинули на звалище, що знаходилося в районі 6 км Овід. дороги.

----------


## brassl

> Может не надо было немцев прогонять? .


 Жаль нельзя материться на сайте, в этом конкретном случае так хочется. Потому что учить чудака уже нечему.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, а где это?

----------


## OMF

СКА с видом на Пироговскую и вход в штаб?

----------


## polvnic

> Ребята, а где это?
> Вложение 3969124


 Стадион ОДО.

----------


## brassl

А как Вам такое????

Если у кого есть лучше качеством - поделитесь...

----------


## Shipshin

> А как Вам такое????
> 
> Если у кого есть лучше качеством - поделитесь...


 Плюс, по-прежнему, не ставится. Так что на словах - Спасибо.
Но, по-видимому, это, вообще, единственное изображение.

----------


## Новоросс!

> А как Вам такое????
> Вложение 3970826
> Если у кого есть лучше качеством - поделитесь...


 супер гостиница Крымская до пожара

----------


## brassl

Большая Арнаутская, 55, 1924 год, художник Э.Мальц

----------


## Antique

> Большая Арнаутская, 55, 1924 год, художник Э.МальцВложение 3970959


 Я не узнаю. То ли это здание?

----------


## Milkaway

> А как Вам такое????
> Вложение 3970826
> Если у кого есть лучше качеством - поделитесь...


 Большое спасибо...Вдали нынешний Дом учёных.Там, если кто заметил, еще нет пристроенной картинной галереи....
И ясно, что было на месте Столярки - покажу детишкам...

----------


## Milkaway

Вот недавно открыли мемориальную доску Врубелю. По городу великое множество досок выдающимся людям - а кто следит за ними, кто теоретически должен их как-то чистить, обновлять, ремонтировать? Практически с этим явные проблемы.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо всем за плюсики и отзывы  :smileflag: . Сам вчера очень обрадовался что нашел такие виды.
Вот еще 20-е годы

----------


## brassl

А вот это где? Терзают смутные сомнения, но еще не совсем сообразил

----------


## brassl

Ну и для совсем уж хорошего утреннего настроения  :smileflag: 
Греческая, 15, внутренний двор, 1924 год. Художник Э.Мальц

----------


## cerubina

> aleutto  
> Новичок
> *Возраст 94*


 


> Может не надо было немцев прогонять?
> Может быть немцы научили бы...


  Наверное, это возрастное...

----------


## brassl

Красный переулок, 8, внутренний двор, 1923 год. Художник Э.Мальц

----------


## Antique

> Картамышевская, кажется, №16
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/43795642.jpg


 На фото похожий портик, но коллоны и здания совершенно другие. Здание на Картамышевской напоминает Сталинку.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Вот недавно открыли мемориальную доску Врубелю. По городу великое множество досок выдающимся людям - а кто следит за ними, кто теоретически должен их как-то чистить, обновлять, ремонтировать? Практически с этим явные проблемы.


 Никто этим не занимается. В 2008 году горсоветом была создана комиссия, которая провела инвентаризацию памятников и мемориальных досок. Комиссия работала спустя рукава,хотя и выявила несколько отсуствующих досок. Но несколько десятков мемориальных досок, они вообще не нашли и соответственно не инвентаризировали. Так же несколько памятников ими не было инвентаризировано. Вот такая работа !

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Картамышевская, кажется, №16
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/43795642.jpg


  Похоже,но не оно. На Картамышевской спаренные колонны.

----------


## Antique

Зашёл на сайт Победы - обещают к маю запустить.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А вот это где? Терзают смутные сомнения, но еще не совсем сообразил 
> Вложение 3971449


 Это Трехугольный переулок (Утесова)

----------


## Milkaway

> А вот это где? Терзают смутные сомнения, но еще не совсем сообразил 
> Вложение 3971449


 А вот мне кажется, что эта арка перестроена или ее уже нет... но обратите внимание на дома в глубине двора - очень похоже, что это или где-то возле Нового базара или вокруг Кировского скверика...

----------


## brassl

Колодезный переулок, 13, Подъезд дома, 1920-е годы, худ. Э.Мальц

----------


## malyutka_e

> А вот мне кажется, что эта арка перестроена или ее уже нет... но обратите внимание на дома в глубине двора - очень похоже, что это или где-то возле Нового базара или вокруг Кировского скверика...


  Это Трехугольный переулок (Утесова)

----------


## Milkaway

> Спасибо всем за плюсики и отзывы . Сам вчера очень обрадовался что нашел такие виды.
> Вот еще 20-е годы
> Вложение 3971427


 Огромное спасибо - такого вида на Дом учёных еще не встречала.
Плюсик пока поставить не получается - поставьте еще и за меня....

----------


## Milkaway

> Это Трехугольный переулок (Утесова)


 Да, согласна с Вами - очень сильно похоже ... но арки, увы, уже нет...это на Утесова, 14.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Да, согласна с Вами - очень сильно похоже ... но арки, увы, уже нет...это на Утесова, 14.


 Точно, Малютка прав.

----------


## brassl

Красный пер, 9

----------


## brassl



----------


## VicTur

> Это Трехугольный переулок (Утесова)


 Только хотел сказать, что видел похожий двор на Утёсова, 14... но вы меня опередили.

----------


## brassl



----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 3974883


 Чудесная фотография - Спасибо. Столярка еще новенькая... а это до или после войны?...

----------


## brassl

> Чудесная фотография - Спасибо. Столярка еще новенькая... а это до или после войны?...


 Забыл подписать - 1939 год

----------


## Kamin

Искал кинотеатры и нашел снимок Аркадии. Возможно у нас уже был. Об большой по длине и отсканировал на два файла.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Аркадия без народа, практически

----------


## Kamin

По тем временам народа достаточно много. Особенно у кромки моря.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Нашла фото 1963-64 гг, центральная аллея Аркадии.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Приморский был красивым, пока деревья всё не закрыли -

----------


## mlch

> Приморский был красивым, пока деревья всё не закрыли -


  А сейчас он Вам не нравится?  :smileflag: 
Или вы последователь Мироненко (не к ночи будет помянут)?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> А сейчас он Вам не нравится?  Или вы последователь Мироненко (не к ночи будет помянут)?


 Я бы деревья убрал в нижнем парке, открыть вид на Одесский залив надо, а то ходишь как в лесу и моря не видишь.

----------


## Antique

> А сейчас он Вам не нравится?


 Сейчас это уже совсем не то. Смысл бульвара был в панораме Одесского залива. Разве в Европе превращают города в заросли?




> Я бы деревья убрал в нижнем парке, открыть вид на Одесский залив надо, а то ходишь как в лесу и моря не видишь.


 А лучше и не только в парке. Пилить нужно на многих улицах города.

----------


## sikander

Вам не видно из-за деревьев залива? Мне они не мешают. А знойным летом несут и вполне практическую функцию.

----------


## Antique

> Вам не видно из-за деревьев залива? Мне они не мешают.


 Не мешают любоваться панорамой?

Зарослей, в которых можно скрыться от жары в городе предостаточно, а вот эффект от открытого бульвара ни с чем не сравнимый, не говоря уже об историческом значении.

----------


## sikander

Вам нравится эффект от открытого бульвара - мне нравится бульвар с деревьями. Дело личного вкуса. Мы друг друга не переубедим.

----------


## VicTur

> Это был клуб Одесского трамвайно-троллейбусного управления.
> Вот перечень кинотеатров на 1957 года согласно справочника "Одесса"


 Предложение к Скрытику: может, стоит создать отдельную тему — «История одесских кинотеатров» — и перенести туда все соответствующие посты? Что-то подобное уже было проделано с постами о Дерибасах и Де-Рибасах — и получилось очень удачно и удобно.

----------


## VicTur

> Не мешают любоваться панорамой?
> 
> Зарослей, в которых можно скрыться от жары в городе предостаточно, а вот эффект от открытого бульвара ни с чем не сравнимый, не говоря уже об историческом значении.


 В таком случае не надо было сажать деревья. А рубить уже выросшие — варварство.
Не имеет значения, что в городе много других укрытий от жары. А я вот хочу укрываться от жары именно на Приморском — и хорошо, что там есть для этого деревья.

----------


## SaMoVar

Бульвар с деревьями просто другой. Рубить здоровые и красивые деревья - глупость и непростительная роскошь для нашего, одного из самых загрязнённых на Украине, города.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Бульвар с деревьями просто другой. Рубить здоровые и красивые деревья - глупость и непростительная роскошь для нашего, одного из самых загрязнённых на Украине, города.


 А Вы помните, как лет 20-25 т.н.(кажись при В.Симоненко) во время реставрации бульвара хотели очистить его от деревьев? И как жители города его отстояли? Было обозначено каждое дерево и устроили круглосуточное дежурство.

----------


## Videlicit

Народ, спасибо за полную информацию об Одесских кинотеатрах.
Кто же составит окончательный список всех синема города в ХХ веке?

----------


## brassl

Есть фото Обороны. Залил на Яндекс, что б не потерялось.

И по освобождению залил еще одно фото.

----------


## sikander

Дом офицеров на Пироговской

----------


## Antique

> В таком случае не надо было сажать деревья. А рубить уже выросшие — варварство.
> Не имеет значения, что в городе много других укрытий от жары. А я вот хочу укрываться от жары именно на Приморском — и хорошо, что там есть для этого деревья.


 Совершенно неверно. Деревья можно подрезать, или вовремя заменять на саженцы. Рубить не варварство: город - не лес, а улицы - не парк.




> Рубить здоровые и красивые деревья - глупость и непростительная роскошь для нашего, одного из самых загрязнённых на Украине, города.


 В городе мало красивых деревьев? Роскошь - держать в зарослях уникальный бульвар. Может быть вы намерены ждать 50-100 лет пока эти деревья упадут, но предпочтительнее всё-же, чтобы бульвар приобрёл надлежащий вид ещё при нашей жизни.

----------


## Скрытик

> Предложение к Скрытику: может, стоит создать отдельную тему — «История одесских кинотеатров» — и перенести туда все соответствующие посты? Что-то подобное уже было проделано с постами о Дерибасах и Де-Рибасах — и получилось очень удачно и удобно.


  Создайте тему, я завтра перенесу. День был тяжелый.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Есть фото Обороны. Залил на Яндекс, что б не потерялось.
> Вложение 3982780
> И по освобождению залил еще одно фото.


 Это фото постановочное - послевойна. Идут съёмки фильма. Уже обсуждалось.

----------


## SaMoVar

> В городе мало красивых деревьев? Роскошь - держать в зарослях уникальный бульвар. Может быть вы намерены ждать 50-100 лет пока эти деревья упадут, но предпочтительнее всё-же, чтобы бульвар приобрёл надлежащий вид ещё при нашей жизни.


 Если дерево больное - его надо подрезать/срубить. Ряды деревьев на бульваре тяжело назвать зарослями. На нижних террасах творится черт-те-что. Но это беда ВСЕХ зелёных зон города. Они неухоженные.

----------


## Antique

> Бульвар с деревьями просто другой.


 Он не просто другой, он выполняет заложенную функцию, обеспечивая красивый вид с высоты, да и фасады зданий тоже отлично видно. Что мы имеем сейчас? Сквер от Пушкина до Дюка и при этом толком не видно ни моря, ни зданий. По нему можно пройтись один раз, два, но взглядом зацепиться не за что.




> Если дерево больное - его надо подрезать/срубить. Ряды деревьев на бульваре тяжело назвать зарослями. На нижних террасах творится черт-те-что. Но это беда ВСЕХ зелёных зон города. Они неухоженные.


 Деревья выше первого этажа, и очень плотно посажены. А вот террасы - это уже не бульвар, но достаточно срубить только верхние ряды деревьев террасы, кроны которых заслоняют вид с парапета.

----------


## VicTur

> Совершенно неверно. Деревья можно подрезать, или вовремя заменять на саженцы. Рубить не варварство: город - не лес, а улицы - не парк.
> 
> В городе мало красивых деревьев? Роскошь - держать в зарослях уникальный бульвар. Может быть вы намерены ждать 50-100 лет пока эти деревья упадут, но предпочтительнее всё-же, чтобы бульвар приобрёл надлежащий вид ещё при нашей жизни.


 Повторяю: рубить деревья — варварство.
Вы хоть представляете, какое тоскливое зрелище будет представлять бульвар без деревьев? Особенно летом, в жару и пыль.
Я вам гарантирую: вырубите «заросли» как ненужную «роскошь» — и ваш «уникальный бульвар» превратится в скопление мёртвого камня. Как вы не понимаете, что именно деревья и придают ему окончательный «надлежащий» вид? Причём, по счастью, как раз при нашей жизни. Город — это ведь не только голая архитектура. Если город будет ещё и парком, он от этого только выиграет.
И ещё: да, в городе не так уж и много красивых деревьев. Да и сколько бы их ни было — всё равно чем больше, тем лучше. Так что и через пятьдесят лет, когда нынешние деревья начнут падать, их нужно будет непременно заменить новыми.
А для того, чтобы город красиво смотрелся с моря, нужно не деревья рубить, а снести к чертям «Кемпинский».

----------


## VicTur

> Создайте тему, я завтра перенесу. День был тяжелый.


 Как создавать темы? Я пытался найти кнопку «Новая тема», но безуспешно. Может быть, у меня прав недостаточно для создания тем.

----------


## Скрытик

> Как создавать темы? Я пытался найти кнопку «Новая тема», но безуспешно. Может быть, у меня прав недостаточно для создания тем.


  Да нет, в самом низу есть вот такая кнопка. Но ладно, я завтра создам

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Есть фото Обороны. Залил на Яндекс, что б не потерялось.
> Вложение 3982780
> И по освобождению залил еще одно фото.


  Это кадр со съемок фильма "Поезд в далекий август"

----------


## Videlicit

> Как создавать темы? Я пытался найти кнопку «Новая тема», но безуспешно. Может быть, у меня прав недостаточно для создания тем.


 Какую Тему ?

----------


## Antique

> Повторяю: рубить деревья — варварство.
> Вы хоть представляете, какое тоскливое зрелище будет представлять бульвар без деревьев? Особенно летом, в жару и пыль.
> Я вам гарантирую: вырубите «заросли» как ненужную «роскошь» — и ваш уникальный бульвар превратится в скопление мёртвого камня. Как вы не понимаете, что именно деревья и придают ему окончательный «надлежащий» вид?


 Оказывается целых сто лет с основания Одессы бульвар был "тоскливое зрелище" и "скопление мёртвого камня" и только в счастливое советское время спасительные зелёные заросли развеселили город.




> Причём, по счастью, как раз при нашей жизни. Город — это ведь не только голая архитектура. Если город будет ещё и парком, он от этого только выиграет.


 Город уже проиграл от деревьев, куда уже дальше? Город не должен быть парком, парки должны занимать отдельную территорию, итого всему должно быть своё место. Архитектура является отражением вековой культуры и густые заросли деревьев существенно ослабляют её значение. Таким образом культура приносится в жертву комфорту - да, это свойственно для нашего времени.

 Посмотрите европейские города: южные, северные, вы не увидите заросли в кварталах - ровесниках Одессы . К примеру, в центре Мадрида практически нет деревьев, а если и есть, то соразмерные, не перекрывающие здания по всей высоте.  





> И ещё: да, в городе не так уж и много красивых деревьев. Да и сколько бы их ни было — всё равно чем больше, тем лучше. Так что и через пятьдесят лет, когда нынешние деревья начнут падать, их нужно будет непременно заменить новыми..


 Менять следует на деревья меньшего размера. По-этому для правильной замены необходимо срубить всё и посадить новые деревья, контролируя их рост, как это делается во всём цивиллизованном мире.




> А для того, чтобы город красиво смотрелся с моря, нужно не деревья рубить, а снести к чертям «Кемпинский».


 Сначала деревья - после преображения Бульвара необходимость сноса Кемпинского будет более очевидна.

----------


## Videlicit

Эвакуация 1941 го

----------


## VicTur

> Оказывается целых сто лет с основания Одессы бульвар был "тоскливое зрелище" и "скопление мёртвого камня" и только в счастливое советское время спасительные зелёные заросли развеселили город.
> 
> Город уже проиграл от деревьев, куда уже дальше? Город не должен быть парком, парки должны занимать отдельную территорию, итого всему должно быть своё место. Архитектура является отражением вековой культуры и густые заросли деревьев существенно ослабляют её значение. Таким образом культура приносится в жертву комфорту - да, это свойственно для нашего времени.
> 
>  Посмотрите европейские города: южные, северные, вы не увидите заросли в кварталах - ровесниках Одессы . К примеру, в центре Мадрида практически нет деревьев, а если и есть, то соразмерные, не перекрывающие здания по всей высоте.  
> 
> 
> Менять следует на деревья меньшего размера. По-этому для правильной замены необходимо срубить всё и посадить новые деревья, контролируя их рост, как это делается во всём цивиллизованном мире.
> 
> Сначала деревья - после преображения Бульвара необходимость сноса Кемпинского будет более очевидна.


 Да, без деревьев бульвар смотрелся тоскливо. Да, в советское время он стал выглядеть лучше, а ещё лучше — на излёте советского времени, когда асфальт поменяли на булыжник и кирпич. Да, город-парк — это заведомо лучше, чем каменные джунгли. Да, деревья нужны не только в специально отведённых местах (это, кстати, понимали и до революции, потому и озеленяли улицы). Да, город только выиграл от деревьев. Нет, деревья нисколько не ослабляют значение архитектуры.
Это не культура приносится в жертву комфорту. Это вы хотите здоровую среду обитания принести в жертву ложно понятой культуре.
То, что в Мадриде мало деревьев, — повод не учиться у испанцев, а сочувствовать им. Так называемый цивилизованный мир далеко не всегда достоен подражания. Отсутствие деревьев — не признак цивилизованности, а ровно наоборот.
«Мадридский вариант» мы можем наблюдать на примере Тираспольской, которая без деревьев превратилась в неуютную, безжизненную улицу, по которой не то что гулять — пересекать её неприятно.
Ваша точка зрения на руку врагам города. Глядишь, какой-нибудь новый гурвиц ухватится за вашу идею, вырубит Приморский, а потом поставит себе в заслугу «благоустройство городского центра».
Рад отметить, что не я один так думаю.
А «Кемпинский» должен быть разрушен.

----------


## VicTur

> Да нет, в самом низу есть вот такая кнопка. Но ладно, я завтра создам


 Да, я уже разобрался и создал.
Итак, новая тема форума — «История одесских кинотеатров».

----------


## Milkaway

> Да, без деревьев бульвар смотрелся тоскливо. Да, в советское время он стал выглядеть лучше, а ещё лучше — на излёте советского времени, когда асфальт поменяли на булыжник и кирпич. Да, город-парк — это заведомо лучше, чем каменные джунгли. Да, деревья нужны не только в специально отведённых местах (это, кстати, понимали и до революции, потому и озеленяли улицы). Да, город только выиграл от деревьев. Нет, деревья нисколько не ослабляют значение архитектуры.
> Это не культура приносится в жертву комфорту. Это вы хотите здоровую среду обитания принести в жертву ложно понятой культуре.
> То, что в Мадриде мало деревьев, — повод не учиться у испанцев, а сочувствовать им. Так называемый цивилизованный мир далеко не всегда достоен подражания. Отсутствие деревьев — не признак цивилизованности, а ровно наоборот.
> «Мадридский вариант» мы можем наблюдать на примере Тираспольской, которая без деревьев превратилась в неуютную, безжизненную улицу, по которой не то что гулять — пересекать её неприятно.
> Ваша точка зрения на руку врагам города. Глядишь, какой-нибудь новый гурвиц ухватится за вашу идею, вырубит Приморский, а потом поставит себе в заслугу «благоустройство городского центра».
> Рад отметить, что не я один так думаю.
> А «Кемпинский» должен быть разрушен.


 Вспомните, что было где-то в середине восьмидесятых, когда главный архитектор города - тогда Мироненко - вознамерился в связи с реконструкцией бульвара спилить все деревья на Приморском - чтобы вид был красивый - и чем всё это закончилось...народ в буквальном смысле взбунтовался против этого ... Город для людей, а не людишки как антураж для красивой архитектуры... кому интересно - нашей архитектурой может без всякого ущерба полюбоваться и близи....

----------


## brassl

> Это фото постановочное - послевойна. Идут съёмки фильма. Уже обсуждалось.


  Я помню что обсуждалось, но это весит как иллюстрация к статье одесского краеведческого музея.

----------


## VicTur

> Вспомните, что было где-то в середине восьмидесятых, когда главный архитектор города - тогда Мироненко - вознамерился в связи с реконструкцией бульвара спилить все деревья на Приморском - чтобы вид был красивый - и чем всё это закончилось...народ в буквальном смысле взбунтовался против этого ... Город для людей, а не людишки как антураж для красивой архитектуры... кому интересно - нашей архитектурой может без всякого ущерба полюбоваться и близи....


 Да, я прекрасно помню и жёлтые пометки на деревьях, и листовки типа «Долой Мироненко и Симоненко!». А потом одесская команда КВН прошлась на эту тему: «Недавно одесский главный архитектор решил уничтожить все деревья на Приморском бульваре». — «Наверное, он счёл их архитектурным излишеством». — «Вы знаете, джентльмены, мне кажется, что главным архитектурным излишеством Одессы является её главный архитектор».
Именно после этих событий мостовую на Приморском вымостили булыжником, а тротуар — жёлтым кирпичом.
Было это в перестройку, году в восемьдесят восьмом.

----------


## Videlicit

Ну и зря, молодые деревья дали бы новую жизнь бульвару, а  та команда "жентельменов" половина в зраиле и сшаке уже.
А то, что жаба булыжник с Одесских улиц убрал вот это настоящее преступление.

----------


## Antique

> Да, город-парк — это заведомо лучше, чем каменные джунгли.


 Для этого есть провинциальные города, деревни, не надо туда тянуть Одессу. 




> Да, деревья нужны не только в специально отведённых местах (это, кстати, понимали и до революции, потому и озеленяли улицы).


 Вы таки уверены, что рост деревьев планировали пустить на самотёк? ) 




> Да, город только выиграл от деревьев. Нет, деревья нисколько не ослабляют значение архитектуры.
> Это не культура приносится в жертву комфорту. Это вы хотите здоровую среду обитания принести в жертву ложно понятой культуре.


 Не согласен. Летом многие фасады скрыты наполовину, а есть такие что и вовсе не видны за густой листвой. Красота здания не в горстке лепных элементов, а вся система в целом. Если спроецировать это на такой более понятным многим вид искусства, как картины, то вы предлагаете смотреть фрагменты в красивой рамке вместо того, чтобы любоваться полным произведением. Что же касается общего вида улиц, то аналогичным образом густые заросли деревьев изолируют строения не позволяя насладиться цельной картиной.




> То, что в Мадриде мало деревьев, — повод не учиться у испанцев, а сочувствовать им. Так называемый цивилизованный мир далеко не всегда достоен подражания. Отсутствие деревьев — не признак цивилизованности, а ровно наоборот.


 Это не у них мало, а у нас черезмерно много, причём совершенно не соразмерных размеров относительно этажности города. Испания - всего лишь один из примеров .Таким образом посочувствовать можно Французам, Итальянцам, Чехам, Австрийцам...список можно продолжать до перечесления всех европейских стран. Хотя пожалуй доkжны найтись какие нибудь исключения.

Париж - столица варваров:

http://www.pbase.com/image/42743339 Gunnar Horpestad






> «Мадридский вариант» мы можем наблюдать на примере Тираспольской, которая без деревьев превратилась в неуютную, безжизненную улицу, по которой не то что гулять — пересекать её неприятно.


 Безжизненной она была до ремонта - совсем как Спиридоновская. Сейчас же взору открывается прекрасная перспектива улицы, причём новые деревья уже почти подросли. Главное теперь следить за ними и не повторять старых ошибок.




> Ваша точка зрения на руку врагам города. Глядишь, какой-нибудь новый гурвиц ухватится за вашу идею, вырубит Приморский, а потом поставит себе в заслугу «благоустройство городского центра».
> Рад отметить, что не я один так думаю.


 Враги города )

----------


## Гражданин А.

Правильно надо освежить город ...

----------


## SaMoVar

Начался холивар. А, может, для бульвара будет лучше запретить все надстройки на зданиях и снести то, что уже понадстраивали? И не только на бульваре. Не в деревьях проблема. Город планомерно уничтожается более 20-ти лет.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Город планомерно уничтожается более 20-ти лет.


 Даже больше, с приходом "красных" город потерял многое ...

----------


## SaMoVar

Не знаю насчёт "красных", но "жёлто-синие", по-моему, вне конкуренции.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Не знаю насчёт "красных", но "жёлто-синие", по-моему, вне конкуренции.


 Это точно, "жовто-блакитним" Одесса достал в качестве "военного" трофея. 
Они не смогли за 500 лет построить ни одного города, могут только разрушать и грабить.

----------


## Good++++

Уважаемые, эта* тема без политики!* 
П.С. Нынешние "жёлто-синие" - это просто перекрашенные "красные". Так называемый нынешний "мэр" - тому яркий пример коммуниста-капиталиста.

----------


## cerubina

Господа, не ссорьтесь - уж точно, на руку врагам. Всё-таки думаю, истина посередине. С Приморского моего детства с высоты моего роста был виден весь порт, причалы не были закрыты деревьями, и это было правильно и красиво. "Народное восстание" против замены деревьев с Ал. Политковским было эффектно и будоражило нервы, но было ни о чём - деревья в городе периодически нуждаются в замене, и, конечно, не должны затенять свет в домах (кто бывал там в 1х этажах восхитительных коммун, знает, что свет днём не выключали). Просто высаживать надо продумано: определённые породы,+ в 2 яруса - над морем выше, ближе к домам - ниже. 
Париж же формировался намного ранее и в других условиях, чем Одесса, и  Осман в своём генплане именно озадачился озеленением города.



> Было облагорожено несколько публичных парков, до сих пор служащих местом отдыха парижанам, плюс многие проспекты, или по-парижски бульвары, обсажены деревьями - озеленение города вообще большой успех Османа. Париж не будет Парижем без широких проспектов, обсаженных каштанами... http://www.virtualguide.ru/France/Parij/dostoprimechatelnosti/osmanizaciya-parija.html


 Что касается Тираспольской (и «Кемпинский» должен быть разрушен) - согласна с VicTur, плюс ужайшие тротуары (до 1 м в некоторых местах), а перспективы... : что на центр - ужасная старая, под блокировку, стена и ужасная новая, под "мансарду" стена и т.д.; что от центра - бандура нового дома по Разумовской.
Что касается "провинциальности" зелёных городов - вспомним Киев, Москву, что-то им изобильные деревья, газоны, цветники не мешают быть столицами. И кстати, озеленение возле здания способно летом снизить температуру на его поверхности и в непосредственной близости до 3х градусов за счёт отсутствия перегрева твёрдых покрытий. Думаю, для Одессы это актуально. И не хотелось бы, чтоб Спиридоновская облысела так же, как Тираспольская и Мясоедовская.

----------


## Milkaway

А скажите, пожалуйста, - кто-нибудь живет на Тираспольской или может там проживают друзья или родственники?
И что они думают летом, в дикую жару и духоту, когда из-за испарений от асфальта и выхлопных газов фортку открыть опасно....но с точки зрения архитектуры - конечно красиво...

----------


## brassl

Нашел продолжение фото!

----------


## Гражданин А.

Красивая, оптимистическая фотография ...

Шиpокие лиманы, цветущие каштаны 
Услышали вновь шелест pазвеpнутых знамен 
Когда вошел обpатно походкою чеканной 
В кpасавицу-Одессу гваpдейский батальон 
И уpонив на землю pозы в знак возвpащенья своего 
Наш Мишка не сдеpжал вдpуг слезы 
Но тут никто не молвил ничего 

Хоть одессит Мишка а это значит,
что не страшны ему ни горе ни беда
Ведь ты моряк Мишка моряк не плачет,
но в этот раз поплакать право не беда ...

----------


## Гидрант

Господа! Когда читаешь здесь мнения по поводу деревьев, то создается впечатление, что кое-кто забыл, что генерал-губернатором у нас не Михаил Семенович, а городским головой отнюдь не Григорий Григорьевич!   Может быть, в те времена, когда власть имущие старались СОЗДАТЬ и ВОЗВЫСИТЬ город, наши рекомендации, как лучше "раскрыть" здания и пейзажи от излишних зарослей (не повредив при этом свежести воздуха и комфорту) и имели бы смысл.

Но неужели кто-то еще сомневается, что мы живем не в "европейском" городе, что* власти хотят и умеют только грабить, рушить и портить все,* на что ни упадет их пристальный взгляд?  По-моему, каждый ежедневно видит, как ради очередной стоянки или автозаправки или очередного "небоскреба" вырубается и валится все - от домов в "климовских" кварталах, до кустарников на бывшей детской площадке. 
Неужели кто-то хочет обеспечить подсказкой от "общественного мнения" тех, кто оккупировал Одессу,  чтобы они ускорили свое дело превращения ее облика в милые  их подсознанию донецко-енакиевские вымирающие поселки -  без зеленых листиков, но с терриконами посреди улиц???

ПС. Кстати, если говорить о возврате к "историческим" (т.е. столетней и большей давности) образцам, то тоже не все надо копировать. Например, "_Дюковский сад в 1856 году был сдан в аренду за 50 рублей в год для ломки камня, с правом пасти в саду необходимый для каменоломен рабочий скот"_ (с). "_От этой рощи, которая одна была обширнее всех городских насаждений, остались лишь ничтожные следы_"(с) (а это уже Левшинские плантации на Пересыпи - 250 га!)  Ничего не напоминает?  :smileflag:

----------


## heffalump1974

Пока холивар не разгорелся, хочу выразить признательность коллегам, участвовавшим в наполнении до теперешнего уровня и выделении темы по кинотеатрам.
А заодно спрошу - какая тема в очереди? Церкви? Заводы? Продмаги...

Могу предложить школы, (равно лицеи, прогимназии, музыкалки и ДЮСШ, а то и кадетские корпуса с семинариями), благо есть список в Википедии, аналогичный тому, что по к/т.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Пока холивар не разгорелся, хочу выразить признательность коллегам, участвовавшим в наполнении до теперешнего уровня и выделении темы по кинотеатрам. А заодно спрошу - какая тема в очереди? Церкви? Заводы? Продмаги...Могу предложить школы, (равно лицеи, прогимназии, музыкалки и ДЮСШ, а то и кадетские корпуса с семинариями), благо есть список в Википедии, аналогичный тому, что по к/т.


 Издеваемся ... над гражданами Города-Героя

----------


## Гидрант

> А заодно спрошу - какая тема в очереди? Церкви? Заводы? Продмаги...


 О, тема продмагов или более обще "Магазины", будет поистине неисчерпаемой - я даже не представляю, сколько можно рассказать о торговле, магАзинах, а главное продавцах Одессы!  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag: 

Шутки шутками, но оглядываясь назад, понимаешь, что информационным достоянием для "новых поколений" были бы не только рассказы о знаменитых "Петрококино"или "Двух слонах", но и о продаже в 80-е годы сыра в ОДНОМ на весь город магазине на Дерибасовской (по 0,5 кг в руки!)... про "Мясо" я вообще молчу - там Шекспир был нужен  :smileflag:    Правда, не уверен, что о потере именно этого штриха Одессы я безутешно жалею...

----------


## brassl

А на Большой Арнаутской, магазин Сыры, в закутку (нет его сейчас), или это позже было? Помню с бабушкой в детстве там выстаивали не детские очереди  :smileflag:  и резали головки сыра проволокой

----------


## Antique

> а городским головой отнюдь не Григорий Иванович!


 Григорий Григорьевич. Григорий Иванович Маразли - это его отец.

----------


## mlch

> О, тема продмагов или более обще "Магазины", будет поистине неисчерпаемой - я даже не представляю, сколько можно рассказать о торговле, магАзинах, а главное продавцах Одессы! 
> 
> Шутки шутками, но оглядываясь назад, понимаешь, что информационным достоянием для "новых поколений" были бы не только рассказы о знаменитых "Петрококино"или "Двух слонах", но и о продаже в 80-е годы сыра в ОДНОМ на весь город магазине на Дерибасовской (по 0,5 кг в руки!)... про "Мясо" я вообще молчу - там Шекспир был нужен    Правда, не уверен, что о потере именно этого штриха Одессы я безутешно жалею...


  И тут мы опять неизбежно пересекаемся с соседней темой.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Ну тянет нас на разброд и шатания  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Для этого есть провинциальные города, деревни, не надо туда тянуть Одессу. 
> 
> Вы таки уверены, что рост деревьев планировали пустить на самотёк? ) 
> 
> Не согласен. Летом многие фасады скрыты наполовину, а есть такие что и вовсе не видны за густой листвой. Красота здания не в горстке лепных элементов, а вся система в целом. Если спроецировать это на такой более понятным многим вид искусства, как картины, то вы предлагаете смотреть фрагменты в красивой рамке вместо того, чтобы любоваться полным произведением. Что же касается общего вида улиц, то аналогичным образом густые заросли деревьев изолируют строения не позволяя насладиться цельной картиной.
> 
> Это не у них мало, а у нас черезмерно много, причём совершенно не соразмерных размеров относительно этажности города. Испания - всего лишь один из примеров .Таким образом посочувствовать можно Французам, Итальянцам, Чехам, Австрийцам...список можно продолжать до перечесления всех европейских стран. Хотя пожалуй доkжны найтись какие нибудь исключения.
> 
> Париж - столица варваров:
> ...


 Ну, во-первых, на картину мы смотрим со стороны. Мы не живём внутри картинной рамы, понимаете? Так что аналогия неуместна.
Во-вторых, здоровая среда обитания людей всегда дороже любых архитектурных изысков. Вы же, получается, живых людей приносите в жертву мёртвому камню, пускай сто раз красивому.
В-третьих, на парижской улице с фотографии и впрямь катастрофически не хватает деревьев.
В-четвёртых, парижане к своему архитектурному наследию тоже подчас относятся варварски (вспомнить хотя бы нелепую луврскую пирамиду). Так что проповедуемое вами «низкопоклонство перед Западом» нам совершенно ни к чему.
В-пятых, повторяю: нынешняя Тираспольская — мертва.
В-шестых — и в-последних: я не собираюсь продолжать нашу дискуссию. Вряд ли вы по этому вопросу скажете что-то, близкое моему мнению, поэтому на все будущие возражения — и ваши, и ваших сторонников, каковых, к счастью, немного, — я заранее отвечаю: всё с точностью до наоборот.
Всё, с моей стороны — точка.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Вот несколько фотографий (сам делал) интерьера Венского Оперного Театра, для сравнения с нашим Красавцем ...

----------


## heffalump1974

Тема про 80-е - замечательно, но некоторым посилу "вспомнить всё" и о 70/60/50-х, причём именно по Одессе, которую мы уже.

Даже если это мелочи вроде (не в порядке важности, а как в голову пришло) электронного тира в Отраде, металлоконструкции "про Союз нерушимый" в начале Жуковского, или того самого сырного магазина на Б.А., который точно был во второй половине 80-х (_мог быть там и раньше, но мне по возрасту не часто случалось в него захаживать, разве что когда обходил молочные по соседней локации_).

А кто постарше, так может пропишет, чем 2 слона с игрушками отличаются от него же с тех.литом и они оба от издательства / шопа. Или про тобоган, платный вход в ЦПКиО и баню на Ленина...

А насчёт "издеваться"... откровенно озадачен. Не могу до конца уловить, это ирония над предложением, возможно не дотягивающим до уровня темы, или ностальгия.

----------


## Antique

> Ну, во-первых, на картину мы смотрим со стороны. Мы не живём внутри картинной рамы, понимаете? Так что аналогия неуместна.


 Благодаря риторике, подобной вашей, на фасадах появляются застеклённые балконы меняются оконные, рамы, красят фасад по частям в разные тона. Центр города, это гораздо большее чем жильё имеет значение как для живущих в нём людей, так в нём не живущих.

----------


## Antique

> Ну, во-первых, на картину мы смотрим со стороны. Мы не живём внутри картинной рамы, понимаете? Так что аналогия неуместна.
> Во-вторых, здоровая среда обитания людей всегда дороже любых архитектурных изысков. Вы же, получается, живых людей приносите в жертву мёртвому камню, пускай сто раз красивому.


 Повторяю, это город, а не деревня, в которой можно насладиться чистым воздухом.  Вы преувеличиваете, практика показывает, что жить вполне возможно.




> В-четвёртых, парижане к своему архитектурному наследию тоже подчас относятся варварски (вспомнить хотя бы нелепую луврскую пирамиду). Так что проповедуемое вами «низкопоклонство перед Западом» нам совершенно ни к чему.


 Не знаю, кто тут занимается низкопоклонством, но Европа просто вне конкуренции - вы не найдёте нигде более лучшего отношения к памятникам, не говоря уже о схожести культуры с нашей, по-этому ничего не остаётся, кроме как перенимать европейский опыт.

----------


## Milkaway

> А на Большой Арнаутской, магазин Сыры, в закутку (нет его сейчас), или это позже было? Помню с бабушкой в детстве там выстаивали не детские очереди  и резали головки сыра проволокой


 ООООО....это было что-то особенного......стояли во все четыре очереди сразу - перебегая, чтоб рядом стоящие не забывали....но так как перебегающих бывало больше чем смирно стоящих, частенько происходили недоразумения и конфликты - ,,А Вас здеся не стояло,, ...частенько приходили с детьми, которые запутавшись в ,,ракировках,, очереди, истошно призывали мам и бабушек... мужчины в очереди встречались редко, ибо всё это на трезвую голову несколько часов подряд, выдержит не каждый ....

----------


## mlch

> Тема про 80-е - замечательно, но некоторым посилу "вспомнить всё" и о 70/60/50-х, причём именно по Одессе, которую мы уже.


 В той теме никто не ограничивается исключительно рамками 80-х.  :smileflag:  Бывают очень интересные рассказы даже про начало 20-го века (со слов уже покойных дедушек и бабушек). Почитайте. Не пожалеете. Хоть тема и огромная.

----------


## Videlicit

Хорошая тема про балконы, надо сделать отдельно. Одесса славится своими балкон/чудесами.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну так создавайте тему, я все перенесу.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

смысл стекления балконов, на которых летом находиться невозможно изза нагрева пластика кроется где-то в глубине советского сознания? Неужели пластиковый накопитель хлама лучше своего "кусочка улицы"?

----------


## Гражданин А.

Внимание, открыл новую тему "Балконов", кто имеет инфу и фото, сбрасывайте и обсуждайте !!! Жду ... 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1313297

----------


## sashiki

> смысл стекления балконов, на которых летом находиться невозможно изза нагрева пластика кроется где-то в глубине советского сознания? Неужели пластиковый накопитель хлама лучше своего "кусочка улицы"?


 Желание сидеть в нижнем белье рано утром практически на улице, с чашечкою кофею, и созерцать окружающее оставаясь относительно незаметным самому... Если вид позволяет. Если нет - что бы не видели какой бардак там развели.  :smileflag:

----------


## sikander

> А на Большой Арнаутской, магазин Сыры, в закутку (нет его сейчас), или это позже было? Помню с бабушкой в детстве там выстаивали не детские очереди  и резали головки сыра проволокой


 Мы тоже покупали сыр на Б.Арнаутской в начале и середине 80-х

----------


## brassl

Добавил пару новых военных фотографии на Яндексе. Заходите.

----------


## Videlicit

куда заходить?

----------


## brassl

Ссылка на странице 705 пост  #14100, и еще  пару страниц назад есть тоже ссылка  :smileflag:

----------


## Videlicit

> Ссылка на странице 705 пост  #14100, и еще  пару страниц назад есть тоже ссылка


 Посмотрел, отличный набор
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/brassl2012/viewed/

----------


## brassl

Набор тот же что и на Стори, но немного обновлен.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Пытаются пестроить -

----------


## Antique

> Пытаются пестроить -


 Эх, уже не пытаются. Здание уже который год в таком виде.

----------


## SaMoVar

Кину немного рекламы. На нашем сайте сделали форму - если где-то что-то увидите нехорошее, то давайте нам сигнал. Будем сразу в бой идти.
save.odessa.ua
Интерактива нам не хватает.

----------


## SaMoVar

> А на Большой Арнаутской, магазин Сыры, в закутку (нет его сейчас), или это позже было? Помню с бабушкой в детстве там выстаивали не детские очереди  и резали головки сыра проволокой


 Было. Конец 80-х, и 90-е. Очереди были огромные. Я собирал синие циферки от сыров. Больше в очереди заняться было нечем.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Кину немного рекламы. На нашем сайте сделали форму - если где-то что-то увидите нехорошее, то давайте нам сигнал. Будем сразу в бой идти. save.odessa.ua Интерактива нам не хватает.


 "Уважаемые защитники Одессы!" прям, как в 41-ом ...

----------


## SaMoVar

))) Идёт война. Так и пишем.

----------


## brassl

Есть вот такая оборотка, у нас такой не было (в большом размере на Яндексе)

----------


## brassl

И такого не было  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Продолжим тему?  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl



----------


## exse

Было?


1918

----------


## brassl

Было  :smileflag:

----------


## exse

> Было


 Обидно... Досадно... Ну, и ладно!

----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl

Почти полностью совпадает с уже имеющимся паспарту, отличие во владельце дома по адресу расположения мастерской.

----------


## brassl

Не ту загрузил 
Вот с владельцем Дитман
Вложение 4007240

----------


## brassl



----------


## Videlicit

красиво

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Удостоверение, 1919 год.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

На Одессастори не хватает раздела - Одесса спортивная.

Сборная Одессы перед финалом чемпионата России 1913/1914 г.
Отсюда http://statehistory.ru/1518/Futbol-v-tsarskoy-Rossii-v-fotografiyakh/


Из Википедии: Богемский сыграл единственный матч 14 сентября 1913 года в товарищеском матче сборной Российской империи против сборной Норвегии, который закончился вничью.
    Чемпион Российской империи 1913 года в составе сборной Одессы.
    Чемпион Одессы (обладатель Кубка Джекобса) 1914, 1916 гг. в составе «Спортинг-клуба».
    Серебряный призер чемпионата Одессы (обладатель серебряного щита Боханова) 1912, 1915 гг. в составе «Спортинг-клуба».
    Лучший бомбардир чемпионата Одессы сезона-1911/12 в составе «Спортинг-клуба».

Немецкий клуб. Стадион Черноморец 1964

Отсюда: http://www.verkhoshansky.com/PhotoBiography/tabid/73/Default.aspx
Одесса 1952

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Отличная статья с фотографиями, об Одесском довоенном футболе. 
http://football.sport.ua/news/69782

----------


## zucila

> это точно


 Очень смахивает на Орион со стороны Прохоровской? Не он?

----------


## SaMoVar

Футбол на Украине зародился именно в Одессе. Но почему-то, когда был дан клич для определения места, одесситы не почесались и право называться первооткрывателем футбола перешло Львову. Было это при ГЭЙе ещё. Он и ЕВРО прокакал и тут оконфузалилсь....

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Футбол на Украине зародился именно в Одессе. Но почему-то, когда был дан клич для определения места, одесситы не почесались и право называться первооткрывателем футбола перешло Львову. Было это при ГЭЙе ещё. Он и ЕВРО прокакал и тут оконфузалилсь....


 По поводу зарождения украинского футбола в Одессе - сильно сказано :smileflag: 
Вот интересная статья от блоггера pechersk007 - как проходил чемпионат России и в том числе - финал в Одессе...

Чемпионат Российской империи по футболу 1913 года

Турнир должен был состоять из нескольких стадий. Сначала должны были разыгрываться «Чемпионат севера» и «Чемпионат юга», для участия в которых заявились сборные Москвы, Богородска, Санкт-Петербурга, Лодзи и сборные Юзовки, Ростова-на-Дону, Харькова, Киева, Херсона, Севастополя, Одессы, Николаева соответственно. Победители региональных турниров должны были встретиться в финале чемпионата.

Решением Всероссийского футбольного союза(ВФС) было введено ограничение: максимальное количество иностранных футболистов на поле в составе одной команды не должно превышать трёх.

Право проведения турнира в южной группе было делегировано Всероссийским футбольным союзом Харьковской футбольной лиге.

Матч между сборными Харькова и Киева не состоялся из-за неожиданного для Киева переноса даты матча. Сборной Киева было засчитано поражение.

В финале южной группы должны были встретиться сборные Одессы и Харькова. Изначально предполагалось, что финал южной группы будет проведён в Харькове, но в итоге матч был перенесён в Одессу и проведён в день, назначенный Всероссийским футбольным союзом.

В день матча выяснилось, что судья из Москвы не явился на игру. Команды договорились о том, что судить матч будет одесский судья, а игра будет носить товарищеский характер. Одесситы выиграли 2:0.
Результат матча, несмотря на протесты сборной Харькова, был утверждён ВФС, победителем Чемпионата юга была признана сборная Одессы.

В финале одесситы выиграли у сборной Петербурга 4:2. о итогам встречи сборная Санкт-Петербурга подала протест, в котором требовала наказать одесскую команду за превышение лимита на иностранцев. В составе сборной Одессы в финальном матче чемпионата страны принимали участие четыре легионера.

В ходе разбирательств, проводимых ВФС в связи с многочисленными нарушениями регламента, выявленными по ходу турнира, со стороны Одессы было представлено письмо, гласившее: "Петербургская футбольная лига основывает свой протест на правилах, которые для нас мифические. Харьков и Юзовка выставляли до шести иностранцев. Дело с первенством довольно туманное. Секретарь одесской лиги Джон Герд."

В результате расследования ВФС принял решение аннулировать результаты матчей Харьков — Киев, Харьков — Одесса и Одесса — Петербург; чемпионат страны решено было считать не разыгранным.
P.S. Обратите внимание, Юзовка до сих пор выставляет много иностранцев. :smileflag:

----------


## brassl



----------


## SaMoVar

> По поводу зарождения украинского футбола в Одессе - сильно сказано
> Вот интересная статья от блоггера pechersk007 - как проходил чемпионат России и в том числе - финал в Одессе...


 Я имел в виду то, что первый футбольный матч на территории нынешней Украины игрался в Одессе. И тому есть документальные подтверждения. А за точку отсчёта взяли 6-минутное пинание мяча во Львове.

----------


## Videlicit

надо делать тему "История Одесского спорта"

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Очень смахивает на Орион со стороны Прохоровской? Не он?


 это Прохоровская, верно ...

----------


## OMF

Разрешите выступить с возможно противоречивыми, но все же важными вопросами по поводу Генплана, бульвара и пр. Сразу же оговорюсь, что не прошу обсуждения, переходящего на личности (типа "что он там в Америке знает", "где взять деньги" и "вся власть плохая" - я это знаю и без вас), а просто как пищу для обдумывания. Воплощение же... Ну так вспомните пословицу "Кто хочет - ищет возможности, кто не хочет - ищет причины".
Теперь по существу.
1. Вот недавно здесь возник спор по поводу бульвара и деревьев, плавно перекинувшийся на "снести Кемпински". Не буду говорить о том, что Приморский бульвар - один из НЕМНОГИХ(!) архитектурных ансамблей и скрывать его довольно-таки странно, но перейдем ко второй части. Почему-то некоторым так не нравится Кемпински, хотя и гармонирует с морвокзалом, но никто не говорит про кошмарное здание портового холодильника, которое своей "архитектурой" может вызвать только рвоту. Неужели он (холодильник) до сих пор используется на 100% по прямому назначению?
2. Раз уже пошла речь о порте, то не кажется ли вам, что контейнерному терминалу не место на Ланжероне? Не было бы более уместным разместить его на территории бывшего ЗОРа (все равно снесенного)? Мало того, что это более пригодная для порта территория в стороне от центра(!), так оттуда гораздо ближе и к Сухому порту на Полях орошения, и к железной дороге.
3. А теперь главный вопрос - а так ли нужен Одессе порт? А если нужен, то таких размеров? Так ли нужны грузовые зоны в Карантинной и Практической Гавани? Почему бы порту не быть на территории СРЗ, где мало какие работы ведутся, и далее через Нефтегавань и ЗОР? Зачем вокруг Одессы ТРИ конкурирующих порта?
Представим на секунду, что вместо грузовых причалов, грузовиков, товарных составов вдоль Приморской ул. от Ланжерона до Военного сп. стоят отели, жилые дома, офисы, ТРЦ, музеи (того же морфлота, или какой нибудь супер-дупер аквариум). Представили? Теперь забудьте, потому что ...  (причины найдете сами).

----------


## Пушкин

> Разрешите выступить с возможно противоречивыми, но все же важными вопросами по поводу Генплана, бульвара и пр. Сразу же оговорюсь, что не прошу обсуждения, переходящего на личности (типа "что он там в Америке знает", "где взять деньги" и "вся власть плохая" - я это знаю и без вас), а просто как пищу для обдумывания. Воплощение же... Ну так вспомните пословицу "Кто хочет - ищет возможности, кто не хочет - ищет причины".
> Теперь по существу.
> 1. Вот недавно здесь возник спор по поводу бульвара и деревьев, плавно перекинувшийся на "снести Кемпински". Не буду говорить о том, что Приморский бульвар - один из НЕМНОГИХ(!) архитектурных ансамблей и скрывать его довольно-таки странно, но перейдем ко второй части. Почему-то некоторым так не нравится Кемпински, хотя и гармонирует с морвокзалом, но никто не говорит про кошмарное здание портового холодильника, которое своей "архитектурой" может вызвать только рвоту. Неужели он (холодильник) до сих пор используется на 100% по прямому назначению?
> 2. Раз уже пошла речь о порте, то не кажется ли вам, что контейнерному терминалу не место на Ланжероне? Не было бы более уместным разместить его на территории бывшего ЗОРа (все равно снесенного)? Мало того, что это более пригодная для порта территория в стороне от центра(!), так оттуда гораздо ближе и к Сухому порту на Полях орошения, и к железной дороге.
> 3. А теперь главный вопрос - а так ли нужен Одессе порт? А если нужен, то таких размеров? Так ли нужны грузовые зоны в Карантинной и Практической Гавани? Почему бы порту не быть на территории СРЗ, где мало какие работы ведутся, и далее через Нефтегавань и ЗОР? Зачем вокруг Одессы ТРИ конкурирующих порта?
> Представим на секунду, что вместо грузовых причалов, грузовиков, товарных составов вдоль Приморской ул. от Ланжерона до Военного сп. стоят отели, жилые дома, офисы, ТРЦ, музеи (того же морфлота, или какой нибудь супер-дупер аквариум). Представили? Теперь забудьте, потому что ...  (причины найдете сами).


 1. потому что перечеркивает линию горизонта.
2 на Ланжероне нет контейнерного терминала
3. Порт нужен, но не большой...

----------


## OMF

> 1. потому что перечеркивает линию горизонта.


 Are you serious? 




> 2 на Ланжероне нет контейнерного терминала


 Are you serious? А это что?
46°29'03.62" N  30°45'24.04" E






> 3. Порт нужен, но не большой...


 И я о том же - от Военного сп. до Продмаша, но не ближе и не дальше.

----------


## victor.odessa

Идея не нова, даже были темы созданы, подобные этой:
Проект реконструкции склонов Приморского бульвара 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1069060&page=1

----------


## OMF

> Идея не нова, даже были темы созданы, подобные этой:
> Проект реконструкции склонов Приморского бульвара 
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1069060&page=1


 Это не совсем то, точнее совсем не то...

----------


## SaMoVar

Насчёт контейнерного терминала - он не на Ланжероне (пляже) а на Австрийском. Примыкает к участку Ланжерона - это однозначно.

----------


## cerubina

> 1. Вот недавно здесь возник спор по поводу бульвара и деревьев, плавно перекинувшийся на "снести Кемпински". Не буду говорить о том, что Приморский бульвар - один из НЕМНОГИХ(!) архитектурных ансамблей ... Почему-то некоторым так не нравится Кемпински, хотя и гармонирует с морвокзалом...


  Объясню, почему многим не нравится "Кемпински": 
1. посадка высотного здания значительно ниже горизонта (горизонтальной плоскости, проходящей на уровне глаз наблюдателя) не может способствовать его эффектному восприятию, поскольку нивелирует его пропорции (высокое интересно, когда смотришь снизу вверх) 
2 и самое главное: этот назойливый сундук, перекрывая вид на залив, давит своей примитивной массой всю существующую тонкую, подробную, созданную тщательно и с любовью городскую среду, а также а также визуально уничтожает (от слова "ничтожный") залив. Когда, поворачивая с Екатериненской, обнаруживаешь на уровне Дюка и на фоне "того берега" этот не лучший образец современного строительного искюссства...- тоска берёт. И о каком ансамбле Приморского можно говорить? Или ансамблем теперь называют развёртки улиц? (развёртка - это лента фасадов, ансамбль - это когда, как ни крутись, а ты в ансамбле)
Ну а гармония "Кемпински" с морвокзалом заключена в бетоне и стекле - более никаких стилевых соответствий.   :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> И о каком ансамбле Приморского можно говорить? Или ансамблем теперь называют развёртки улиц? (развёртка - это лента фасадов, ансамбль - это когда, как ни крутись, а ты в ансамбле)


 Градостроительный ансамбль, это здания составляющие единую композицию, систему. Развёртка улиц может соответственно включать или составлять градостроительный ансамбль или наоборот.

----------


## Videlicit

Вот нашёл фото, фоном видно строительство гостинки на морвокзале

----------


## Пушкин

> Are you serious? 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? А это что?
> 46°29'03.62" N  30°45'24.04" E
> 
> Вложение 4010551
> 
> ...


 1. Конечно серьёзно. " _Мне город любимый от сердца всего безбрежную даль подарил на Приморском бульваре_" А теперь эту даль перечеркивает гостиница.
2. Серьёзно более чем - для меня Ланжерон начинается после СРЗ 2, а не до и уж тем более не на траверзе стадиона. 
3. "Мечты, мечты, где ваша сладость?" конечно бы хотелось оставить только пассажирский порт.

----------


## cerubina

> Градостроительный ансамбль, это здания составляющие единую композицию, систему. Развёртка улиц может соответственно включать или составлять градостроительный ансамбль или наоборот.


 Неверно. Композиция фасадов (развёртка - это её графическое выражение), будучи плоскостной по определению, может являться элементом ансамбля. А уж градостроительный ансамбль - это решение пространства, т.н. глубинно-пространственная композиция, ну никак не может быть элементом композиции плоскостной, разве что в виде картины на стене.

----------


## Cetus

*Требования
к  доработке проекта Генерального плана г. Одессы*


Одним из стратегических, базовых принципов градостроительной политики, который должен быть реализован  при доработке проекта нового Генерального плана г. Одессы, является  полное сохранение и восстановление историко-культурного наследия Одессы – архитектурного ансамбля исторического Центра города, Французского бульвара, Молдаванки, исторических архитектурных ансамблей Пересыпи и Слободки в их подлинном, первозданном, аутентичном, целостном состоянии в соответствии с требованиями Международного законодательства в сфере охраны культурного наследия исторических городов, в том числе:
- Европейской хартией об архитектурном наследии (Совет Европы, 1975г.);
- Конвенции Совета Европы об охране архитектурного наследия Европы (1985г.);
- Международной хартии по охране исторических городов (1987г.);
- Венецианской Международной хартии по консервации и реставрации памятников и достопримечательных мест и др.
В проекте Генерального плана г. Одессы в его нынешнем состоянии предполагается практически полное уничтожение исторического архитектурного ансамбля города с условным сохранением лишь незначительной его части, представленной памятниками культурного наследия, занесенными в Государственный реестр памятников, и составляющих менее 20% исторической застройки. 
Остальная, основная часть исторического архитектурного ансамбля Одессы (являвшимся некогда одним из красивейших городов Европы) согласно нынешнему проекту генплана подлежит  сносу. Данная операция по тотальной зачистке территории исторического центра под новое строительство представлена в проекте под названием «полная ликвидация ветхого и аварийного жилого фонда» и «снос зданий по планировочным соображениям».
Существующий проект нового Генерального плана г. Одессы определяет всю территорию исторического центра города, как приоритетную площадку нового строительства, обладающую наивысшей экономико-градостроительной ценностью, то есть характеризующуюся наибольшей степенью прибыльности при ее застройке.
  Таким образом, в проекте генплана открыто реализуется циничная, противоречащая моральным началам общества, преступная по своей сути  идея экономической целесообразности уничтожения культурного наследия Одессы, представленного уникальным, целостным архитектурным ансамблем исторического центра города, выраженной в получении от данного, беспрецедентного по своему масштабу, варварского акта вандализма конкретных материальных выгод, прибыли. 
Очевидно, что культурные, духовные ценности, история, мораль не могут оцениваться с точки зрения их экономической целесообразности, выгоды, которую из них можно извлечь.
Европейская хартия об архитектурном наследии (1975г.) устанавливает, что архитектурные ансамбли исторических городов Европы являются общим культурным наследием европейских народов, должны сохраняться в своем первозданном, аутентичном виде и быть переданы следующим поколениям в своем исходном богатстве и разнообразии, поскольку архитектурное наследие является духовным, культурным, экономическим и социальным капиталом невозместимой ценности, и любая его потеря невосполнима и не может быть ни чем компенсирована. 
В ней также указывается, что опасность для архитектурного наследия Европы представляют невежество, обветшание, заброшенность и урбанизация. Однако главную угрозу представляют спекуляции на рынке земли и недвижимости, то есть наличие коммерческого интереса в уничтожении и разрушении культурного наследия.
Именно упомянутые спекуляции на рынке земли и недвижимости, бизнес-интересы определенных финансовых групп легли в основу нынешнего проекта Генерального плана г. Одессы, одним из стратегических направлений которого является реализация новых коммерческих градостроительных проектов за счет сноса исторической части города. Под сохранением культурно-исторического наследия в данном проекте понимается ограничение этажности новой застройки до 22 метров, что звучит, по меньшей мере, как издевательство над здравым смыслом.
Очевидно, что подобный подход при разработке основного градостроительного документа, определяющего дальнейшую судьбу исторического города, недопустим, поскольку противоречит нормам международного права, грубо нарушает права и интересы территориальной громады, является преступлением перед потомками, которым Одесса должна быть передана нынешними поколениями в целости и сохранности в своем первозданном виде.
История европейских городов знает множество прекрасных, достойных подражания примеров в высшей степени бережного, трепетного отношения народа к истории своего города. Практически все исторические европейские города, которые были разрушены во время Великой Отечественной войны, в послевоенное время, несмотря на колоссальные материальные трудности, были полностью восстановлены из руин по старым чертежам с величайшей точностью и скрупулёзностью. Эта кропотливая, тяжелая работа по восстановлению первозданного облика исторического города с использованием аутентичных материалов, оставшихся от разрушенных зданий, порой занимала несколько десятилетий. Так, из небытия, ценой  огромных затрат и усилий, миру были возвращены в первозданном виде Варшава и Дрезден, несмотря на явную «экономическую нецелесообразность» данных мероприятий.

Таким образом, при доработке проекта нового Генерального плана г. Одессы необходимо исходить из основополагающих принципов международного права в сфере охраны архитектурного наследия исторических городов, в связи с чем, в него нужно внести следующие изменения:

1. Расширить границы исторических ареалов за счет присоединения территорий исторической застройки, не вошедших в существующий проект генплана, в том числе, Центральной части города, Молдаванки, Пересыпи и Слободки;
2. Ввести запрет на любое новое строительство в границах исторических ареалов;
3. Закрепить положение о возможности проведения в границах исторических ареалов  только ремонтных и реставрационных работ;
4. Предусмотреть меры по восстановлению в первозданном виде по имеющимся историческим графическим и фотоматериалам уничтоженных исторических зданий, в том числе, памятников культурного наследия, воссозданию подлинного исторического облика Одессы;
5. Ввести жесткие ограничения на движение транспорта в границах исторических ареалов для обеспечения сохранности исторического архитектурного ансамбля города.

----------


## Antique

> Неверно. Композиция фасадов (развёртка - это её графическое выражение), будучи плоскостной по определению, может являться элементом ансамбля. А уж градостроительный ансамбль - это решение пространства, т.н. глубинно-пространственная композиция, ну никак не может быть элементом композиции плоскостной, разве что в виде картины на стене.


 Не согласен с тем что не верно. Относительно отношения градостроительной композиции и развёртки фасадов я действительно напутал, но следующее ваше утверждение есть и в моём процитированном вами предложении: 


> будучи плоскостной по определению, может являться элементом ансамбля


  то есть неверно лишь:


> составлять градостроительный ансамбль


  что и следовало выделять.

Тоько это не отменяет сути, что Приморский бульвар является градостроительным ансамблем. К чему тут упомянута развёртка?

----------


## Пушкин

Единая линия зданий на Приморском слева, если смотреть на Потемкинскую лестницу, нарушен достройкой мансардного этажа, а фактически ещё одного этажа - на здании между Лондонской и Дворцом моряков. Если кто будет на Морвокзале  - обратите внимание....((((

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Нашел сайт с фотографиями погранзастав в 1924ом году. Есть несколько одесских фотографий.
http://pogranznak.ucoz.ru/forum/28-145-1

Это здание стояло на месте нынешней погранзаставы в Каролино-Бугазе. P.S. Не признал сначала. Это здание находится у бензозаправки, недалеко от кемпинга Каролино.

Нижние чины 23-й пограничной Одесской бригады. 

Нижний чин 23-й пограничной Одесской бригады.

----------


## victor.odessa

Прочитал и обалдел. Считаю, что это заранее спланированная акция. Город уничтожают и оптом и в розницу. Вот уроды.

На Приморском разбили стекло пирамиды-музея
http://dumskaya.net/news/odessa-na-primorskom-razbili-steklo-piramidy-muz-018282/

----------


## OMF

> 1. Конечно серьёзно. " _Мне город любимый от сердца всего безбрежную даль подарил на Приморском бульваре_" А теперь эту даль перечеркивает гостиница.


 А. Нельзя жить только в прошлом.
Б. Не делайте из поэта культа.




> 2. Серьёзно более чем - для меня Ланжерон начинается после СРЗ 2, а не до и уж тем более не на траверзе стадиона.


 Это сейчас. Планы расширения контейнерного терминала достаточно озвучены.


Добавлю в костер обсуждения еще парочку священных коров.

1. Дом на Ланжероновской, не только скрывающий Пале-Рояль (делая его не городским сквером, а каким-то темным притоном, редко посещаемым в темное время суток), но и полностью нарушающий гармонию и симметрию Театральной пл. (и не надо придираться к словам, что гармония - это в музыке  ). Конечно, у него (здания) архитектура лучше, чем у Кемпинского (хотя тоже на вкус и цвет железобетон разный), но почему бы не выстроить его копию на один дом ближе к Екатерининской (на месте никакого с точки зрения архитектуры двухэтажного дома.

https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4015012&d=1332683226

2. Группы зданий в углах Горсада. Опять же, с точки зрения архитектуры они ничто, совершенно не гармонируют с окружающей застройкой (Пассаж, дом Либмана, пресловутая Большая Московская в конце концов). Без них появилась бы определенная симметрия с Соборной пл.

https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4015013&d=1332683228

----------


## Пушкин

> А. Нельзя жить только в прошлом.


   Я живу в настоящем и хочу жить в будущем, и хочу что бы моим детям было приятно ходить по городу их предков, по этому и интересуюсь прошлым.



> Б. Не делайте из поэта культа.


  Из какого поэта? Из Игоря Шефарана - не заслуженно забытого поэта - одессита? А кто его сейчас знает или раньше знал? - какой уж тут культ... 
Неужели эта песня у вас никаких эмоций не пробуждает? 
http://video.mail.ru/mail/likinas/3585/3608.html 

Смысл остального вашего поста улавливается с трудом - не понятно что хотели сказать или не понимаете что говорите. Простите  и не относитесь к моим слова с чрезмерным пристрастием...

----------


## OMF

Я сказал, то что хотел, без привлечения поэта (кстати ШАФЕрана, если быть точным). И имел в виду, что мнение поэта (любого, вплоть до Пушкина) не должно быть "священной коровой". То же и с песнями... Слуха нет

----------


## Пушкин

> Я сказал, то что хотел, без привлечения поэта (кстати ШАФЕрана, если быть точным). И имел в виду, что мнение поэта (любого, вплоть до Пушкина) не должно быть "священной коровой". То же и с песнями... Слуха нет


  Я часто ошибаюсь - плохая память на имена и фамилии..., каюсь, но почему мне не привлекать слова поэта - которые выражают мой эмоции и чувства -  я так написать не могу. Не надо слушать - читайте: 
http://er3ed.qrz.ru/shaferan.htm 
 Кстати, многие удивятся, что знаменитые песни исполненные и группой Стаса Намина и Боярским и Антоновым и т.д. - написаны  не заслужено забытым одесситом. Кто знает, в городе есть мемориальная доска в честь Игоря Шаферана?

----------


## SaMoVar

Румынский блок, посвящённый взятию Одессы. Спасибо камраду Sapog с reibert. Филателия.

----------


## OMF

> Объясню, почему многим не нравится "Кемпински": 
> 1. посадка высотного здания значительно ниже горизонта (горизонтальной плоскости, проходящей на уровне глаз наблюдателя) не может способствовать его эффектному восприятию, поскольку нивелирует его пропорции (высокое интересно, когда смотришь снизу вверх)


 Т.е. куб портового холодильника без окон и дверей угрюмого тюремного цвета "эстетичнее" Кемпински? Ну-ну... Сразу видно "прохфессионала" 



> 2 и самое главное: этот назойливый сундук, перекрывая вид на залив, давит своей примитивной массой всю существующую тонкую, подробную, созданную тщательно и с любовью городскую среду, а также а также визуально уничтожает (от слова "ничтожный") залив. Когда, поворачивая с Екатериненской, обнаруживаешь на уровне Дюка и на фоне "того берега" этот не лучший образец современного строительного искюссства...- тоска берёт. И о каком ансамбле Приморского можно говорить? Или ансамблем теперь называют развёртки улиц? (развёртка - это лента фасадов, ансамбль - это когда, как ни крутись, а ты в ансамбле)


 Давайте все-таки определимся - как вид НА Кемпинский С БУЛЬВАРА давит на среду, находящуюся ЗА СПИНОЙ смотрящего? 



> Ну а гармония "Кемпински" с морвокзалом заключена в бетоне и стекле - более никаких стилевых соответствий.


 Если включить воображение, то этот ансамбль напоминает современный круизный лайнер - морвокзал это ходовая рубка, Кемпински - как мачта, она же труба (заметим, что на современных судах типа Princess и пр. она выполняет много ролей). Во всяком случае лучше, чем статуя "Гурвиц в детстве" (aka "Золотой мальчик")  Оно еще стоит там?

----------


## brassl

А если включить воображение еще больше, то можно представить что Кемпински (кстати вроде давно не Кемпински, вроде они не потянули все эти звезды по обслуживанию) и мальчика заодно нет там вообще  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

Представь себе, пару дней назад мне-таки приснилось, что нет не только Кемпински, но и морвокзала и Потемкинской лестницы и волны бьются об Приморский бульвар. Должен сказать - стршное зрелище .

Что касается звезд и названий, то как для меня так там все было вполне ничего (летом 2002 г. правда).

----------


## brassl

Все меняется, а у нас таки не в лучшую сторону  :smileflag: .
Скоро люди с воображением поставят гостиницу на Ришельевской, рядом с арабским центром. То же наверное хорошо будет ....

----------


## cerubina

> 1.,2.Т.е. куб портового холодильника без окон и дверей угрюмого тюремного цвета "эстетичнее" Кемпински? Ну-ну... Сразу видно "прохфессионала" 
> 3.Давайте все-таки определимся - как вид НА Кемпинский С БУЛЬВАРА давит на среду, находящуюся ЗА СПИНОЙ смотрящего? 
> Если включить воображение, то этот ансамбль напоминает современный круизный лайнер - морвокзал это ходовая рубка, Кемпински - как мачта, она же труба (заметим, что на современных судах типа Princess и пр. она выполняет много ролей). Во всяком случае лучше, чем статуя "Гурвиц в детстве" (aka "Золотой мальчик")  Оно еще стоит там?


  1.Если Вы для сравнения выбираете худшее, зачем утруждать себя сравнениями - результат очевиден.
 2."Прохфессионал" правильнее писать через "в" - "прохвессионал"
 3."Смотрящий" (назовём лучше "наблюдатель"), будучи человеком свободным и любознательным, не смотрит на мир в строго заданном направлении с углом зрения, ограниченным чьим-либо желанием.
 Ну, воображениеее...(не хочется ни язвить, ни оперировать банальностями).
 И, знаете, Ваше право воспринимать в штыки мнение оппонента, но уж больно ограниченная позиция, думаю, Вас недостойная.

 Звезду сняли не за обслуживание, а из-за "нехорошего места": шум от порта не соответствует сан. требованиям и отпугивает клиентов (по этой причине очень вдруг захотели порт  из Одессы убрать - помните?)

----------


## Малиновский

Хм!))-Так можно договориться до того,что самый лучший вид был бы если бы ничего небыло:Ни порта,ни морвокзала,ни города....Одна степь,турецкая деревушка и море.И больше ничего.Вот перспектива-то была тогда)))

----------


## brassl

Где? 20-е годы

----------


## Antique

> Где? 20-е годы
> Вложение 4017483


  А точно ли Одесса?

----------


## brassl

> А точно ли Одесса?


 Снял с аукциона. Подпись - 
СССР, студия фотографа Покорного, Одесса, начало 1920-х гг. Отличное состояние. Размер фото с подложкой 19*23 см, размер самого снимка 11*15 см. Оборотная сторона чистая. На лицевой стороне приклеена часть бумажной бирки, на которой можно прочесть: «Принятия шефства ТАБА… над 7-м ПОЧЕТНОГО РЕВ (ОЛЮЦИОННОГО)… лерийским Воздухоплав (ательным)…». Оригинал.

----------


## Trs

Греческая на подходе к Ришельевской. Справа — ХХ век, слева — доходный дом с характерным эркером.

----------


## Antique

> Греческая на подходе к Ришельевской. Справа — ХХ век, слева — доходный дом с характерным эркером.


 Я обращал внимание на этот квартал, но у меня не сходится. Если дом с Эркером - Греческая, 22, то эркер там широкий, трёхоконный, а далее за зданием следуют трёхэтажные дома. Здание справа тоже как-то отдалённо напоминает Азово-Донской банк, на фото на со 2-го по 3-й 3 этаж окна разделены лопатками и не видно треугольных фронтонов.

----------


## brassl

Немного подработал и "расшарил", может лучше будет для узнавания  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Акцизные марки. Оккупация.
Спасибо рональду с reibert.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Немного подработал и "расшарил", может лучше будет для узнавания 
> Вложение 4019289


  Смею предположить - Нежинская / Толстого

----------


## Abag

> Греческая на подходе к Ришельевской. Справа — ХХ век, слева — доходный дом с характерным эркером.


 ни Греческой, ни Неженской это быть не может - нет трамвайных рельс.

----------


## VicTur

На правах рекламы: вчера в Литературном музее прошла презентация монографии Сергея Решетова и Ларисы Ижик «Григорий Маразли. Честь паче почести». Думаю, это самое полное и обстоятельное исследование жизни и личности Маразли из существующих на сегодняшний день.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного обновлений в военных фото (на Яндексе).

----------


## brassl

Купил сегодня книгу Одесса-XIX. Хроники. авторы Н и В Глушко и Ю Щербакова.
Тезисно события в городе за каждый год. Жаль только не везде указан адрес того или иного события. 
Например написано  - Основание металло-ткацкой фабрики  Гизера, 1865 год (где она была, не написано  и т.д.) 
А так, интересно, читаю...

----------


## VicTur

> Купил сегодня книгу Одесса-XIX. Хроники. авторы Н и В Глушко и Ю Щербакова.
> Тезисно события в городе за каждый год. Жаль только не везде указан адрес того или иного события. 
> Например написано  - Основание металло-ткацкой фабрики  Гизера, 1865 год (где она была, не написано  и т.д.) 
> А так, интересно, читаю...


 А в книге приведён список источников?

----------


## brassl

Нет

----------


## Новоросс!

да..задачка интересная ..надо мозговать)))

----------


## Киров

> Немного подработал и "расшарил", может лучше будет для узнавания 
> Вложение 4019289


 А в "таба..."табачная фабрика не влезет?Деревья аккуратно подрезаны...начало 20х....

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Нашел старый путеводитель по Одессе. Помимо стандартных попсовых фотографий в нем встречаются и оригинальные. 
Этой по моему не было. Любопытная остановочная табличка. Что-то не припомню таких. Странно, почему тут останавливается только 2й троллейбус, а куда делся 1й?

----------


## OMF

> Нашел старый путеводитель по Одессе. Помимо стандартных попсовых фотографий в нем встречаются и оригинальные. 
> Этой по моему не было. Любопытная остановочная табличка. Что-то не припомню таких. Странно, почему тут останавливается только 2й троллейбус, а куда делся 1й?
> Вложение 4025134


 1-й - на два шага раньше. То же самое и в противоположную сторону - между остановками метров 10.

----------


## Скрытик

Мне кажется 1й до Совармии остановка была. А у 2го до Соборки (это точно), чуть не доходя до ремонта фотоаппаратов на углу.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> 1-й - на два шага раньше. То же самое и в противоположную сторону - между остановками метров 10.


 В каком же году были такие таблички? Это только на Дерибасовской или повсеместное явление?

----------


## Antique

> А в "таба..."табачная фабрика не влезет?Деревья аккуратно подрезаны...начало 20х....


 Трамвайных линий нет, а на фото здание выше - 4е этажа. И соседнего здания тоже не видно.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Мне кажется 1й до Совармии остановка была. А у 2го до Соборки (это точно), чуть не доходя до ремонта фотоаппаратов на углу.


  А я помню уже совместную остановку напротив Воронцова со стандартной табличкой в стиле японского флага.

----------


## OMF

> В каком же году были такие таблички? Это только на Дерибасовской или повсеместное явление?


 Такие таблички были года до 80-го, хотя встречались и позже, например на 19-м других и не было, на 20-м и 27-м, ЕМНИП, тоже.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Советская жизнь в Одессе

----------


## Sergey_L

Доброе утро. Подскажите место, пожалуйста. (Вчера выложили в контакте)

----------


## Trs

Может, санаторий «Россия»?

----------


## Гражданин А.

сложно сказать ... это точно санаторий или дом отдыха

----------


## victor.odessa

> Доброе утро. Подскажите место, пожалуйста. (Вчера выложили в контакте)Вложение 4032582


 Ребята, это Куяльник, санаторий им. Кагановича.
Вложение 4037840

----------


## VicTur

Моя знакомая на днях прислала мне приведённое ниже письмо и просила задать эти вопросы на форуме.

Вот мне прислали из Италии фотографии  1942—43 гг. и просят сказать, что это за место в Одессе и базировалось ли у нас в это время авиакомандование гитлеровских войск. Какое командование у нас взорвали в доме на Канатной (очевидно, опечатка, а имеется в виду — на Маразлиевской. _— В. Т._)? Важна ли была Одесса для гитлеровской авиации в то время?
И вообще, Одесса ли это?




У кого какие мнения?

----------


## OMF

Это явно не Одесса.

----------


## SaMoVar

Севастополь?
По командованию - оно точно было. Только если немецкое - это в 1944 году уже.

----------


## VicTur

> Это явно не Одесса.


 А если не она, то где?

----------


## OMF

> А если не она, то где?


 Я сначала склонялся к Севастополю, но таких видов там нет, да и дома на заднем плане очень уж целые. Может быть это вообще не Украина, а Констанца или что-то болгарское (я там не был и видов не знаю). Как второй вариант - Крым (Керчь, Феодосия или Евпатория)

----------


## Antique

На заднем плане будто бы мечеть, но в Евпатории не такая.

----------


## фауст

> У кого какие мнения?


 Констанца ?

http://foto.obnovlenie.ru/europe/romania/78173.html

----------


## exse

Итальянцы в Одессе были, располагались в т.ч. в каком-то санатории (где-то была у меня пара фотографий). Но Одесса была не местом постоянной дислокации, а скорее транзитным пунктом по дороге на Вост.фронт, где воевали итальянцы (Дн-ск, Сталинград, ...).

----------


## Antique

> Констанца ?
> 
> http://foto.obnovlenie.ru/europe/romania/78173.html


 Совершенно разные здания.

----------


## Гражданин А.

а вроде похоже ... только крышу накрыть куполом и будет тоже самое

----------


## Antique

> а вроде похоже ... только крышу накрыть куполом и будет тоже самое


 Я даже не представляю, как может получиться то же самое или другими словами если на любую призму водрузить купол, то в результате будет нечто отдалёно похожее.

----------


## kravshik

> Ребята, это Куяльник, санаторий им. Кагановича.
> Вложение 4037840


 Где по плану курорта он находился на то время,и до каких годов сохранился????

По старым планам более менее ,еще есть привязки,а вот уже когда "товарищи" пришли,это уже сложнее...

Здание постройки 30 х -как по мне.........

Может кто знает,карт того периода да еще и Куяльником не видел.......наверняка тоже редкость..........

----------


## brassl

Вот, нашел только что, если у кого есть в лучшем качестве - поделитесь  :smileflag:

----------


## Гражданин А.

хороший вид, когда деревья были молодыми

----------


## Новоросс!

> Доброе утро. Подскажите место, пожалуйста. (Вчера выложили в контакте)Вложение 4032582


 санаторий им.Дзержинского на Французском бульваре сейчас санаторий Одесса СБУ

----------


## polvnic

100 летний юбилей.



Коленьке один годик.

Он родился в Одессе, в центре Молдаванки на Косвенной угол Раскидайловской.
Сегодня моему отцу - Николаю Александровичу - 100 лет.
Покоится на Слободкинском кладбище.
Царствие ему небесное.

----------


## victor.odessa

> санаторий им.Дзержинского на Французском бульваре сейчас санаторий Одесса СБУ


 Сравните.
Вложение 4050524Вложение 4050532
Я думаю, что всё таки, санаторий им.Кагановича не Куяльнике.

----------


## Screech

Фотография из личного архива Алексея Виноградова.Военное училище в Одессе ОВВОКИУ ПВО, на 5-6 ст. Б.Фонтана.Скорей всего 1990 год. Такое училище развалили. Сейчас в этом центральном корпусе все разрушено. А раньше все блестело. Везде паркет и каждый год покрывали лаком. Каждая аудитория оборудована под конкретную дисциплину. Целые зенитно-ракетные комплексы и радиолокационные станции были развернуты не только в спецпарках и на полигоне, но и в аудиториях. Один комлекс занимал несколько аудиторий, были развернуты и командные пункты.
На фото центральный учебный корпус, он ничем не занят. Все что можно украдено. Мебель выбрасывали из окон с 3 и 4 и 5 этажей. В одном из корпусов находятся два суда. Небольшой кусок занимает военный лицей. Музей, клуб все разрушено.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Фото*
Есть от Алексея и история,если интересно...

----------


## OMF

Мой отец (гражданское лицо) преподавал в этом училище, мой товарищ там служил...

----------


## Screech

Данная история не полит провокация как один человек подумал и не что иное как просто история от человека,который в ней участвовал и,который есть на фото-Алексея Виноградова.
Скажите,что именно тут дерзкого?Чего-то меня обматерили за публикацию на Фейсбуке...


"В ПОЛИТИКЕ МЕЛОЧЕЙ НЕТ. !"
"Сразу оговорюсь, что я имею ввиду не внутреннюю, а международную политику. Большие ошибки в ней приводят к большой крови, а маленькие к малой. Хотя кровь она и есть кровь. 
Однако посмотришь на драки в нашей Раде и получается, что это касается и внутренней политики.
Поделиться мыслями на эту тему меня натолкнули события (их называют в СМИ революциями, а я бы назвал переворотами, совершаемыми под руководством США) которые происходили и происходят в ряде стран на севере Африки, Ближнем и Среднем Востоке. Представить себе такое во времена СССР невозможно, американцы боялись об этом даже подумать. Мир был разделен на сферы влияния. 
Так вот, служба моя проходила в военном училище в Одессе ОВВОКИУ ПВО, на 5-6 ст. Б.Фонтана. Такое училище было единственным в СССР. Мы готовили военных специалистов для социалистических, развивающихся и дружественных нам стран. В Одессе жители называли его арабским училищем. Действительно представителей арабских стран у нас было больше всего. Некоторые слушатели прошли до нас обучение в Англии, Франции и США, но нашу систему образования оценивали гораздо выше. Многие наши выпускники стали министрами, командующими национальных вооруженных сил и политиками. Где то они сейчас наши иракцы, ливийцы, сирийцы и т.д. Учились у нас наряду с другими представителями арабских стран, алжирцы с йеменцами, но там революций нет потому, что они под контролем. Вообще контингент у нас периодически менялся. Учились сомалийцы, называли себя оплотом социализма в Африке, пришли к власти прозападные руководители и они уехали. А вместо них приехали эфиопы. Та же история с египтянами и т.д. 
В событиях, о которых я расскажу ниже есть доля и моей вины, хотя я считаю, что виноваты в этом наши политработники.
Произошло это в конце апреля 1980 года. У нас проходили торжественные собрания посвященные Дням революций, вооруженных сил обучающихся у нас стран. А их количество колебалось от 20 до 30. Сирия и Ирак дополнительно еще праздновали День своих партий ПАСВ в Сирии и БААС в Ираке. По существу это два крыла одной партии. Оба праздника выпадали на апрель, но с разницей где-то 2 недели. Так вот перед торжественным собранием, посвященным БААС, иракцы в холле перед клубом вывесили политическую карту мира, на которой зеленым цветом закрасили страны так называемого арабского мира. В том числе они закрасили в зеленый цвет и северную провинцию Эфиопии Эритрею, в которой проживало много мусульман. Старший национальной группы Эфиопии высказал начальнику училища протест по данному факту и заявил что Эфиопия единая страна. Конфликт удалось замять с большим трудом. А где были офицеры нашего политотдела, (который находился в 10 шагах) и которые ничего странного в этой карте не увидели. Через несколько дней такое же собрание Сирии посвященное ПАСВ. И снова вывешивается эта же карта. Эфиопская группа в полном составе демонстративно покинула собрание, заявила протест начальнику училища, и старший группы доложил об этом факте в посольство. Вечером этого же дня около КПП училища произошла драка между сирийцами и эфиопами с применением холодного оружия. Слава богу, смертельных исходов не было. На следующий день на занятия все арабы не вышли. Во избежание более серьезного конфликта эфиопов, а их было человек 30-40, мы из гостиницы перевели в казарму для солдат. Арабы (я имею ввиду представителей арабских стран Ирака, Ливии, Сирии и ЙАР, их было на то время человек 500) узнав об этом попытались штурмом взять казарму, в которой было около 200 наших солдат. Но попробовав вкус солдатских ремней, по команде старшего иракской группы, отступили. Эфиопов после этого тайком вывезли в Чебанку под охрану роты десантников, которые туда прибыли для подготовки к параду в День Победы. В этот же день в училище из Москвы прибыли, заместитель Министра обороны СССР и военные атташе Сирии и Эфиопии. Переговоры шли 3-е суток с небольшими перерывами на отдых. Как заявили в конце переговоров оба Атташе, мы между собой договорились. Но мы не можем дать гарантию за наших курсантов. Они молодые люди и очень эмоциональные. В результате сирийскую группу перевели в Калининскую академию, а эфиопов в Минское училище, а несколько зачинщиков были отчислены. И вернулись они к нам только через 5 лет. Вот из-за такой вроде мелочи отношения между несколькими странами были надолго испорчены. Кстати среди вновь прибывших к нам на обучение эфиопов был и старший национальной группы майор Тесфайе, который у нас получил второе высшее образование. После окончания он и еще 5 человек не смогли вернуться на родину, так как по полученной ими информации, новое руководство в стране приговорило их к смертной казни. Так они и жили долго в училище. А в это время СССР перестал существовать, а Украине они были не нужны. Правда статус беженцев я им помог сделать. Где то в 1993 году ездил с ними в представительство ООН в Киеве. Как сейчас помню, оно располагалось в одном здании и в одном подъезде с Посольством Великобритании, посольства только открывались. Там пообещали что они будут получать через банк по 80 долларов в месяц, но это оказалось просто обещанием. В конце 1995 года наше училище полностью закрылось и новое руководство Военного института их просто выкинуло. Я тоже уволился из Вооруженных сил Украины. Кстати майор Тесфайе и сейчас живет в Одессе. Работает грузчиком в магазине «Адмирал» на Адмиральском проспекте. Вы его можете каждый день увидеть на улице за магазином, ошибиться не сможете, узнаете по цвету кожи. Вот так с двумя высшими образованиями. Хотел коротко, а получилось длинно. За что и прошу прощения у тех, у кого хватило сил дочитать до конца."

----------


## brassl

Залил на Яндексе пару новых паспарту, фотографы известные, но таких видов паспарту у нас не было. 
Адрес у Вайца - Московская, 7, до этого только Колонтаевская, 10 попадалась.

----------


## Videlicit

> среди вновь прибывших к нам на обучение эфиопов был и старший национальной группы майор Тесфайе .... Вот так с двумя высшими образованиями. Хотел коротко, а получилось длинно. За что и прошу прощения у тех, у кого хватило сил дочитать до конца."


 Длиннно ... получилось и в другой теме надо было размещать.
У меня в группе учились два студента от Эфиопии, только один Эфиоп, другой Эритреец, совершенно разные по виду и характеру. Эритреец всегда ходил с большим значком - типа "За Свободу Эритреи", между собой они мало общались, но нам  было тогда непонятно в чем проблема ...

----------


## VicTur

> Длиннно ... получилось и в другой теме надо было размещать.


 Вполне по теме. Это ведь тоже история Одессы. Причём история малоизвестная и интереснейшая.

----------


## Antique

> Где по плану курорта он находился на то время,и до каких годов сохранился????
> 
> По старым планам более менее ,еще есть привязки,а вот уже когда "товарищи" пришли,это уже сложнее...
> 
> Здание постройки 30 х -как по мне.........


 Конечно здание 1930-х (не ранее 1927-го), и фото 1930-х. Находилось здание примерно на месте современного пруда, а может и ещё ближе к трассе - на заднем плане виден деревянный корпус бывшего санатория ЮЗЖД.




> санаторий им.Дзержинского на Французском бульваре сейчас санаторий Одесса СБУ


  Чем руководствовались?

----------


## heffalump1974

Про эфиопов не скажу, но был знаком со здешней преподавательницей английского у афганцев, ещё времён  королевства. Надеюсь встретиться вновь и добавить подробностей.

----------


## Screech

Это разве Дерибасовская?

----------


## Screech

Ещё

----------


## Screech

1979 Odessa

----------


## Screech

Приморский бульвар 1978

----------


## Screech

Прямо как сейчас)) 1978

----------


## Screech

Italian National Liberation Committee members and Soviet veterans of the Great Patriotic War of 1941-1945.  1976
ГДЕ В ОДЕССЕ ТАКИЕ МОНУМЕНТЫ?(ЗАДНИЙ ПЛАН)

----------


## Screech

ЮМОРИНА 1976 АКТУАЛЬНО

----------


## Screech

Золотой ключик 1974

----------


## Jorjic

> ГДЕ В ОДЕССЕ ТАКИЕ МОНУМЕНТЫ?(ЗАДНИЙ ПЛАН)


 Теперь на Екатерининской площади, тогда во дворе на Гаванной.

----------


## Screech

Фото было сделано в день когда Гагарин полетел в космос 12.04.1961

----------


## Screech

10.10.1941

----------


## victor.odessa

> Теперь на Екатерининской площади, тогда во дворе на Гаванной.


 С возвращением на форум.

----------


## Jorjic

> С возвращением на форум.


 Спасибо. Все никак не мог собраться, но вчера узнал печальную (для меня) новость про изменение статуса brassl и зашел посмотреть, что происходит.

----------


## Jorjic

Ну, тогда, как плата за вход, вот такой кадр. "Капелла" подходит к Аркадии. Начало или середина 50-х.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну, тогда, как плата за вход, вот такой кадр. "Капелла" подходит к Аркадии. Начало или середина 50-х.
> Вложение 4057364


 Фотография классная. А вот о катерах, какие были и куда ходили, дней 10 т.н. говорили (если не ошибаюсь) в теме "Что мы помним о 80-х"?

----------


## Maklak

Люди! У кого-то, может сохранились фото - вышек на прудах на Джутовой и в Савицком? Ну и...туда же - парашютная вышка в "Парке Шевченко"?
В любом случае - Спасибо!

----------


## Jorjic

> Фотография классная. А вот о катерах, какие были и куда ходили, дней 10 т.н. говорили (если не ошибаюсь) в теме "Что мы помним о 80-х"?


 О катерах подробно на транспортном сайте у OMF.

----------


## mlch

> Теперь на Екатерининской площади, тогда во дворе на Гаванной.


 С возвращением! Рад Вас "видеть".  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

*Брови царь нахмуря, 
Говорил вчера: 
«Повалила буря
Памятник Петра». 
Тот перепугался: 
«Я не знал! Ужель?» 
Царь расхохотался: 
«Первый, брат, апрель…» 
А. С. Пушкин* 
С Праздником!!!

----------


## victor.odessa

> ЮМОРИНА 1976 АКТУАЛЬНО


 И я здесь был.
Вложение 4058473Вложение 4058472Вложение 4058477Вложение 4058476Вложение 4058478Вложение 4058483

----------


## victor.odessa

> И я здесь был.


 Продолжение.
Вложение 4058506Вложение 4058498Вложение 4058497Вложение 4058501Вложение 4058502Вложение 4058504

----------


## victor.odessa

> И я здесь был.


 Продолжение.
Вложение 4058511Вложение 4058510Вложение 4058512Вложение 4058514

----------


## victor.odessa

> И я здесь был.


 Продолжение.
Вложение 4058525Вложение 4058526Вложение 4058528Вложение 4058532

----------


## VicTur

> И я здесь был.
> Вложение 4058473Вложение 4058472Вложение 4058477Вложение 4058476Вложение 4058478Вложение 4058483


 Не совсем «здесь». У Screech — Юморина 1976 года, а у вас на одном из снимков надпись на автомобиле: «Смех 75».
Это я так, придираюсь, а вообще спасибо за редкие кадры.

----------


## mlch

> И я здесь был.
> Вложение 4058473Вложение 4058472Вложение 4058477Вложение 4058476Вложение 4058478Вложение 4058483


  Я и на более ранних был.  :smileflag:  Начиная с первой.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не совсем «здесь». У Screech — Юморина 1976 года, а у вас на одном из снимков надпись на автомобиле: «Смех 75».
> Это я так, придираюсь, а вообще спасибо за редкие кадры.


 Да ничего, просто фотки лежат в одном пакете без даты. А такие мероприятия я не пропускал, было интересно, т.к. было полно наших, а не заезжих гастролёров.  Шутки не зачитывали по бумажкам, а они рождались сами собой на ходу-экспромтом.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я и на более ранних был.  Начиная с первой.


  А в каком году была первая? На недавнем Одесском брейн ринге - был вопрос - я ответил в 73ем, а "правильный" ответ был в 76ом...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А в каком году была первая? На недавнем Одесском брейн ринге - был вопрос - я ответил в 73ем, а "правильный" ответ был в 76ом...


 по моему в 76-м как раз была последняя, до перестройки.

----------


## OMF

> А в каком году была первая? На недавнем Одесском брейн ринге - был вопрос - я ответил в 73ем, а "правильный" ответ был в 76ом...


 Первая была-таки в 73-м, мы участвовали в 74-77-м, последняя "спонтанная" была в 79-м. Перед Олимпиадой в 80-м ее зарегулировали и так она с тех пор и пошла...
Наш коронный плакат был "Печатное слово - большая сила, но непечатное все же сильней", а также разыгрывался эпизод кражи гуся Паниковским. Роль Антилопы играл ГАЗ-67.

----------


## brassl

Нет ли у кого в хорошем качестве? Не встречал ранее такого паспарту

И.Апельбаум

----------


## kravshik

> по моему в 76-м как раз была последняя, до перестройки.


 Всех с праздником!

Вход строго разрешен везде!!!


Первый пропуск,тоже увеличивается,можно посмотреть поближе.....


Черном,Белом,Красном без пальто...............




Нач. Мор. Куп. хоз.   О БЕНДЕР.

----------


## mlch

> А в каком году была первая? На недавнем Одесском брейн ринге - был вопрос - я ответил в 73ем, а "правильный" ответ был в 76ом...


 Оба неправы
Вот слайд, который я сделал лично именно 1 апреля 1974 года.

Я его выкладывал уже несколько лет назад. Но повторюсь.

----------


## mlch

А вот: статья в Юности по этому поводу:

----------


## OMF

> А вот: статья в Юности по этому поводу:


 Все так, да не так... Первая точно была в 1973-м, но поскольку она была первой, то всесоюзного ажиотажа не было. И не было еще и Вечерней Одессы (появилась летом того же года), поэтому некому было делать рекламу. В 1974-м с легкой руки Деревянко и Вечерки Юморина, что называется, пошла.

----------


## mlch

> Все так, да не так... Первая точно была в 1973-м, но поскольку она была первой, то всесоюзного ажиотажа не было. И не было еще и Вечерней Одессы (появилась летом того же года), поэтому некому было делать рекламу. В 1974-м с легкой руки Деревянко и Вечерки Юморина, что называется, пошла.


 Мне тоже помнится, что 1973, но статья сбила с толку. Видимо, они использовали снимки предыдущего года. Во всяком случае, автомобиль этот именно на первой был снят.

----------


## polvnic

Однозначно 1973 г. У меня долгое время была вырезка из ВО, где четко виден мой сын у меня на плечах. Ему 3 годика.

----------


## OMF

В апреле 1973 г. была Юморина, но не было Вечерней Одессы.

----------


## exse

100% в 73-м. 
Народа, по сравнению с последующими, было очень мало. Но это не значит, что Юморины не было (только такого названия это мероприятие еще не имело. Во всяком случае, на уровне комитетов комсомола, которые это проталкивали).

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Вот интересно, получается такие штуки, как в Лузановке стояли и на Тираспольском шоссе. Тогда понятно, откуда взялось название "Два столба".

----------


## mlch

> Вот интересно, получается такие штуки, как в Лузановке стояли и на Тираспольском шоссе. Тогда понятно, откуда взялось название "Два столба".
> Вложение 4061694


 Это какой-то буклет или путеводитель?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Это какой-то буклет или путеводитель?


  Это из "Улицы рассказывают" второго издания.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Из путеводителя на немецком языке. Побоялись иностранцам показать настоящие типовые хрущевки.

----------


## mlch

> Это из "Улицы рассказывают" второго издания.


 Надо же!
Давным давно проштудировал и не заглядывал много лет. Оказывается - зря.  :smileflag:

----------


## Screech

и это с..ка мощь державы?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Надо же!
> Давным давно проштудировал и не заглядывал много лет. Оказывается - зря.


 Да, в ранних изданиях оказалось больше иллюстраций))

----------


## polvnic

> В апреле 1973 г. была Юморина, но не было Вечерней Одессы.


  Это была только вырезка статьи и фото. Значит "Знамя". Запамятовал.

----------


## Гидрант

> Из путеводителя на немецком языке. Побоялись иностранцам показать настоящие типовые хрущевки.
> Вложение 4061855


 А у меня - из "английского" путеводителя  :smileflag: .  Подозреваю,  что речь идет о переведенной на три языка: английский, немецкий и французский книжечки Арк. Гайворона "Одесса мой город родной". У меня сохранился только английский (ну, и русский, конечно) вариант под названием _"Odessa says welcomе" composed by A.Guyvoron, translated by A.Driomin, Odessa, 1962_ . 

Для справедливости хочу отметить, что в 1962 году хрущобки на Черемушках только-только стали появляться , стройка велась между 1-й станцией и Новоселов в романтической обстановке котлованов, бетономешалок и сапог до колена, обязательных для всех, кто туда захаживал или уже пытался жить на этих "задворках Одессы"  :smileflag:  и фотографировать особенно было нечего.
Поэтому, скорее всего, взяли чуть более старую фотку построек конца 50-х... похоже на 3,5 ст. БФ? или на Гагарина напротив теперешней обладминистрации? Но не написать в путеводителе, а особенно для гнилого Запада, о великих стройках коммунизма, видимо, было просто невозможно.

----------


## sergey-cat

> Вот интересно, получается такие штуки, как в Лузановке стояли и на Тираспольском шоссе. Тогда понятно, откуда взялось название "Два столба".
> Вложение 4061694


  Вот тоже место только лучшего качества

----------


## mlch

> Вот тоже место только лучшего качества


 С той только разницей, что тут старая Николаевская дорога, Молодая гвардия. А у Ласло - Тираспольское шоссе, Два столба.  :smileflag: 
Но глобально если смотреть, то место, конечно одно - Одесса называется.

----------


## Скрытик

Да, я даже стал вспоминать какой трамвай мог ходить до 2х столбов  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> ГДЕ В ОДЕССЕ ТАКИЕ МОНУМЕНТЫ?(ЗАДНИЙ ПЛАН)


 Ну, про дворик Краеведческого музея на Халтурина(раньше он назывался Музей Обороны Одессы) тут уже упоминали  :smileflag:  "И я там был..." (с), и даже первая жена работала  :smileflag: 
А на фото посредине- это не председатель Одесского Совета ветеранов в 80-х?
 Запамятовал фамилию, кажется, Главацкий?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А у меня - из "английского" путеводителя .  Подозреваю,  что речь идет о переведенной на три языка: английский, немецкий и французский книжечки Арк. Гайворона "Одесса мой город родной". У меня сохранился только английский (ну, и русский, конечно) вариант под названием _"Odessa says welcomе" composed by A.Guyvoron, translated by A.Driomin, Odessa, 1962_ . 
> 
> Для справедливости хочу отметить, что в 1962 году хрущобки на Черемушках только-только стали появляться , стройка велась между 1-й станцией и Новоселов в романтической обстановке котлованов, бетономешалок и сапог до колена, обязательных для всех, кто туда захаживал или уже пытался жить на этих "задворках Одессы"  и фотографировать особенно было нечего.
> Поэтому, скорее всего, взяли чуть более старую фотку построек конца 50-х... похоже на 3,5 ст. БФ? или на Гагарина напротив теперешней обладминистрации? Но не написать в путеводителе, а особенно для гнилого Запада, о великих стройках коммунизма, видимо, было просто невозможно.


 У меня это называется "Одесса говорит добро пожаловать".  Но суть одна и та же))

----------


## exse

> Мне тоже помнится, что 1973, но статья сбила с толку. Видимо, они использовали снимки предыдущего года. Во всяком случае, автомобиль этот именно на первой был снят.


 Не было в 1973 машин. Хотя абсолютно точно может  сказать или Грачиков Б.И. или Генрих Н.(кажется, это он за рулем).

----------


## OMF

В 73-м точно машин не было. Вся Юморина была в районе Дюка и по залам.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Может мне кто-то подскажет где можно найти фото, чертеж, план старинного дома на Молдаванке, как узнать год его основания? Смотрел в справочнике "Вся Одесса", но там только фамилия хозяйки.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Из путеводителя на немецком языке. Побоялись иностранцам показать настоящие типовые хрущевки.
> Вложение 4061855


 какие то  прямо недосталинки.   не похоже на черемушки)

----------


## Киров

> Вот интересно, получается такие штуки, как в Лузановке стояли и на Тираспольском шоссе. Тогда понятно, откуда взялось название "Два столба".
> Вложение 4061694


 Те же лузановские столбы-это ошибка в тексте.В 60х мы часто с отцом пешком возвращались с моря от пионерлагеря и огонь этих столбов давал надежду на трамвай и скорое прибытие домой...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Те же лузановские столбы-это ошибка в тексте.В 60х мы часто с отцом пешком возвращались с моря от пионерлагеря и огонь этих столбов давал надежду на трамвай и скорое прибытие домой...


 То есть на Тираспольском шоссе таких столбов точно не было? Откуда тогда взялся топоним "Два столба"?

----------


## Скрытик

> То есть на Тираспольском шоссе таких столбов точно не было? Откуда тогда взялся топоним "Два столба"?


  Были и точно такие! Мне рассказывали те, кто ездил через них в Маяки. Да и в гугле я раньше находил информацию. Жаль, в последнее время поисковые системы работают в 99% случаев на коммерческую информацию. Поиск выдает ссылки на продажу недвижимости в Авангарде и прочую фигню 

Вот немного нашел:
http://www.esosedi.ru/onmap/razvilka_dva_stolba_/117730/index.html

----------


## Гражданин А.

зря их разрушили, могли просто перенести, когда окружную строили

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> зря их разрушили, могли просто перенести, когда окружную строили


 А когда она кстати была построена? В Той же книге, где напечатано это фото, пишется "В первые годы пятилетия завершилось строительство окружной дороги, соединяющей все въезды в Одессу". Имеется ввиду наверное 8-я пятилетка с 1966-1970 гг. Значит столбы снесли не из-за Объездной дороги, а скорее всего из-за расширения Тираспольского шоссе.

----------


## brassl

Попалось в руки такое "перефото". Может у кого есть лучшим качеством?

----------


## zucila

> Может мне кто-то подскажет где можно найти фото, чертеж, план старинного дома на Молдаванке, как узнать год его основания? Смотрел в справочнике "Вся Одесса", но там только фамилия хозяйки.


 Ну Вы захотели. Если каждому Одесситу предоставят информацию о возрасте его дома, он задаст в ЖЭКе вопрос: когда был последний капитальный ремонт?

----------


## brassl

Где это?

----------


## Antique

> Ну Вы захотели. Если каждому Одесситу предоставят информацию о возрасте его дома, он задаст в ЖЭКе вопрос: когда был последний капитальный ремонт?


 Безосновательное утверждение.




> Может мне кто-то подскажет где можно найти фото, чертеж, план старинного дома на Молдаванке, как узнать год его основания? Смотрел в справочнике "Вся Одесса", но там только фамилия хозяйки.


 Возможно в архиве или в БТИ. А ещё может быть в ISBN 978-966-344-377-5

----------


## victor.odessa

> Где это?
> Вложение 4067251


 По такому утверждённому единому стандарту дома строили на Молдаванке,Слободке, Пересыпи.

----------


## brassl

> По такому утверждённому единому стандарту дома строили на Молдаванке,Слободке, Пересыпи.


 Это я понял из подписи. Но может кто узнает где именно? Или это из ряда фантастики?

----------


## Antique

> Это я понял из подписи. Но может кто узнает где именно? Или это из ряда фантастики?


 должно быть несколько таких домов - близнецов. Найти сложно из-за невыразительности здания.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Это я понял из подписи. Но может кто узнает где именно? Или это из ряда фантастики?


 Думаю сейчас будет сложно найти, т. к. большая часть фасадов изуродовано осовременением, где-то надстроили мансарду, где-то сбили всю лепку. Похожие дома встречал на ул. Пишоновской (Ковалевского) и Средней.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Возможно в архиве или в БТИ. А ещё может быть в ISBN 978-966-344-377-5


 В БТИ такую инф. дадут? В архиве где именно искать (еще там не был)? В ISBN 978-966-344-377-5 тоже нет ничего.

----------


## Antique

> В БТИ такую инф. дадут?


 А вот это не знаю. Просто там должна быть такая информация,  а вот на счёт доступности - большой вопрос.




> В архиве где именно искать (еще там не был)?


 Можно поискать среди документов Строительного отделения одесской городской управы, то фонд №16. В архиве я тоже не был. Информацию почерпнул из упомянутой книги В. Пилявского в которой дан список архивных источников.  Там же упомянут фонд 59 - Одесский строительный комитет, может и там что то есть.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Можно поискать среди документов Строительного отделения одесской городской управы, то фонд №16. В архиве я тоже не был. Информацию почерпнул из упомянутой книги В. Пилявского в которой дан список архивных источников.  Там же упомянут фонд 59 - Одесский строительный комитет, может и там что то есть.


 Благодарю, вижу вы в этом спец)

----------


## brassl



----------


## Скрытик

Наткнулся на сайт про Лузановку:
http://www.olsir.info/collection/16-odessa-luzanovka.html

----------


## SaMoVar

Была уже эта ссылка. Прочитал с удовольствием.

----------


## brassl

Чуть лучше чем в Архиве, хотя качество то же не ахти. Может у кого есть в хорошем?

----------


## malyutka_e

Недавно сфотографировал лестницу в подъезде на Маразлиевской. В световом окне неожиданно обнаружилась пятиконечная звезда ! Кто-же не поленился влепить её туда. А главное, зачем?

----------


## Antique

> Недавно сфотографировал лестницу в подъезде на Маразлиевской. В световом окне неожиданно обнаружилась пятиконечная звезда ! Кто-же не поленился влепить её туда. А главное, зачем?


 При наличии чердака фонарь часто состоит из двух рам. Там где звезда - нижний - некрасиво же, когда из подъезда чердак виден. Если звезда и не аутентичная, то до неё была другая рама.

----------


## malyutka_e

> При наличии чердака фонарь часто состоит из двух рам. Там где звезда - нижний - некрасиво же, когда из подъезда чердак виден. Если звезда и не аутентичная, то до неё была другая рама.


 Я не о тонкостях конструкции чердака, просто такая геометрическая фигура в 30-е годы была очень популярна :smileflag: . А Маразлиевская была улицей чекистов. Думаю, Петрококино был бы не доволен.

----------


## Antique

> Я не о тонкостях конструкции чердака, просто такая геометрическая фигура в 30-е годы была очень популярна. А Маразлиевская была улицей чекистов. Думаю, Петрококино был бы не доволен.


 До революции тоже встречалась, например на Даче Параскевы (Санаторий Аркадия). Там звёзды были и на воротах и в качестве рамы круглого окна.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я не о тонкостях конструкции чердака, просто такая геометрическая фигура в 30-е годы была очень популярна. А Маразлиевская была улицей чекистов. Думаю, Петрококино был бы не доволен.


  Ее могли сделать при восстановлении разрушений от бомбежек.
Ну и пятиконечная звезда на памятнике Пушкину тоже вариант.

----------


## Videlicit

звезда но не та ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ее могли сделать при восстановлении разрушений от бомбежек.
> Ну и пятиконечная звезда на памятнике Пушкину тоже вариант.


 Она там перевернутая.

----------


## Скрытик

> Она там перевернутая.


  Ну так тут непонятно откуда точку отсчета брать.

----------


## cerubina

Масонский символ: пятиконечная звезда - охранный знак (одно из значений)

----------


## Алик Савенков

Это те же монументы что стоят вокруг памятника Екатерине, только во дворе музея.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Italian National Liberation Committee members and Soviet veterans of the Great Patriotic War of 1941-1945.  1976
> ГДЕ В ОДЕССЕ ТАКИЕ МОНУМЕНТЫ?(ЗАДНИЙ ПЛАН)


 Теперь они стоят вокруг Екатерины, а раньше в Музее на Гаваной.

----------


## Гражданин А.

это факт 2008 года ещё

----------


## Lively

Мда....  Что называется, "учитесь излагать, Шура" (с)....Только что наткнулся на заметку Одесса. Революционное прошлое дома на Итальянском бульваре , которая привлекла внимание броским заголовком. Оказывается автор перепутал Итальянский бульвар с Итальянской улицей. Получается, что к моменту описываемых событий она уже 8 лет как Пушкинская... Для красоты заметка проиллюстрирована картинкой "Физико-химического отдела Императорского Новороссийского университета", расположенного между улицами Херсонской (Пастера) и Елисаветинской (Щепкина)..

*Добавлено:* 2 *фауст* Да, уж.... честно скажу, бегло смотрел, хватило и того, о чем написал...

Автора в студию!

*Добавлено еще раз* Не поленился, медленно прочитал всю заметку и ... обомлел: в августе 1888 года Александр II (уже 7 лет как покойный!) благополучно проехал.... Вместо 1880 года написали 1888

----------


## фауст

> Мда....  Что называется, "учитесь излагать, Шура" (с)....Только что наткнулся на заметку Одесса. Революционное прошлое дома на Итальянском бульваре , которая привлекла внимание броским заголовком. Оказывается автор перепутал Итальянский бульвар с Итальянской улицей. Более того, к моменту описываемых событий она уже 8 лет как Пушкинская...
> .


 А дата Вас не смутила ?

_ " 4 апреля 1888 года в доме 47 по Итальянскому бульвару члены исполкома партии «Народная воля» Софья Перовская и Николай Саблин, прописанные в Одессе "_ ( С) 

К 1888 году Софья Перовская - уже 7 лет как повешена.

----------


## zucila

> В БТИ такую инф. дадут? В архиве где именно искать (еще там не был)? В ISBN 978-966-344-377-5 тоже нет ничего.


   конечно, в БТИ не дадут. В БТИ нет плана одесских катакомб. Сначала дома падают, а потом у чинуш невинное выражение на лице. Когда был пацаном на соседней улице почта провалилась в катакомбы, сейчас у самого дом начинает рассыпаться. ЖЭК гордо и уверенно несет свое тяжкое бремя 5$0вположения на всё! :smileflag: )

----------


## Гражданин А.

так умирают города

----------


## Trs

А кстати, когда этот дом рухнул? В начале 2000-х? Это Елисаветградский переулок.

----------


## Гражданин А.

переулок да ...

----------


## Videlicit

таких развалок полно на молдаванке

----------


## Trs

Елисаветградский — не Молдаванка

----------


## Гражданин А.

точно

----------


## brassl

Смотрите какой интересный штамп на фото. Фотография Мульмана на улице Троцкого, завидное постоянство. Интересно до какого года он "продержался"

----------


## Чебурген

> Фотография Мульмана на улице Троцкого, завидное постоянство.


 Простите за нескромный вопрос, а где в Одессе была улица Льва Давидовича?  :smileflag:

----------


## Shipshin

> Простите за нескромный вопрос, а где в Одессе была улица Льва Давидовича?


 В 1925-29гг. так называлась ул. Преображенская. В то время Дерибасовская была ул. Лассаля.

----------


## Чебурген

> В 1925-29гг. так называлась ул. Преображенская. В то время Дерибасовская была ул. Лассаля.


  Спасибо! За Лассаля знаю, и за бульвар Фельдмана тоже  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

Только не до 1929, а до 1927 г. В феврале 1928-го Преображенская стала 10-летия РККА.

----------


## Videlicit

Вопрос для "знатоков", где в Одессе был перекрёсток улицы им. Гитлера и улицы им. Муссолини (с 41 по 44 г.г.)?

----------


## brassl

А чего знатоки в кавычках?  :smileflag:  Дерибасовская/Екатерининская

----------


## фауст

> А чего знатоки в кавычках?  Дерибасовская/Екатерининская


  Еврейская  угол Екатерининской.

----------


## Videlicit

Вижу, что знатоки тут без "".
Место хорошее выбрали для здания КГБ/СБУ ...

----------


## brassl

> Еврейская  угол Екатерининской.


 Согласен с Еврейской. Тогда у Льва Славина ошибка

----------


## malyutka_e

> Согласен с Еврейской. Тогда у Льва Славина ошибка


 А у Майстрового нет ошибки  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Памятник Шевченко, который стоял в парке благополучно перекочевал в посёлок Шевченко на улицу Центральную, которую недавно переименовали в Звёздную. За фотки огромное спасибо Виктору Ивановичу Глушакову.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

"Одесская газета" 17 февраля 1942 года.

К слову, Полицейскую только предполагалось переименовать в "16 октября", на самом деле это название больше нигде не фигурирует. Скорее всего его так и не утвердили.

----------


## Собрина

> "Одесская газета" 17 февраля 1942 года.
> Вложение 4101533
> К слову, Полицейскую только предполагалось переименовать в "16 октября", на самом деле это название больше нигде не фигурирует. Скорее всего его так и не утвердили.


 


> В ознаменование освобождения Одессы от советского ига предложено Полицейскую ул. назвать "ул. 10-го октября 1941 года".


 Какой до боли знакомый стиль:




> В ознаменование освобождения Одессы от фашистских захватчиков предложено ... ул. назвать "ул. ...".


 И кто из них, у кого учился?

Аж жуть берет. 
Ведь люди жили и с той, и с другой фразой.
И, это было так обыденно .

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Какой до боли знакомый стиль:
> 
> 
> И кто из них, у кого учился?
> 
> Аж жуть берет. 
> Ведь люди жили и с той, и с другой фразой.
> И, это было так обыденно .


 Русский язык один для всех. Да забавно читать "Большевистское знамя", набранное тем же шрифтом на той же типографии и тем же стилем, что и "Одесская газета"

----------


## malyutka_e

По "уточненным слухам" первый том книги Сурилова об истории Александровского парка появится в продаже в середине мая. Издательство киевское. Если, конечно, кому-то интересно.

----------


## Чебурген

> назвать "ул. 10-го октября 1941 года".


 Прошу прощения за педантичность, на фото цифра действительно плохо видна, но всё же Одесса продержалась на 6 дней дольше!  :smileflag:  Наши войска оставили Одессу 16 октября, а румыны с немцами ещё больше суток боялись зайти в Одессу, не веря, что уже никого нет...

----------


## Малиновский

> По "уточненным слухам" первый том книги Сурилова об истории Александровского парка появится в продаже в середине мая. Издательство киевское. Если, конечно, кому-то интересно.


 Конечно интересно.Спасибо за инфу.

----------


## Собрина

> Прошу прощения за педантичность, на фото цифра действительно плохо видна, но всё же Одесса продержалась на 6 дней дольше!  Наши войска оставили Одессу 16 октября, а румыны с немцами ещё больше суток боялись зайти в Одессу, не веря, что уже никого нет...


 Педантичность, очень хорошее качество  :smileflag: .

Там таки 16 октября. 

Лазло, об этом и написал:



> "Одесская газета" 17 февраля 1942 года.
> Вложение 4101533
> К слову, Полицейскую только предполагалось переименовать в "*16 октября*", на самом деле это название больше нигде не фигурирует. Скорее всего его так и не утвердили.


 Меня, просто очень коммуняковский стиль поразил, потому с цифрой я случайно ошиблась  :smileflag: .

----------


## SaMoVar

> Прошу прощения за педантичность, на фото цифра действительно плохо видна, но всё же Одесса продержалась на 6 дней дольше!  Наши войска оставили Одессу 16 октября, а румыны с немцами ещё больше суток боялись зайти в Одессу, не веря, что уже никого нет...


  Немцы если и были, то случайно и в небольшом количестве. Зайти не боялись, а прорывались через баррикады, на которых были защитники. Плюс арьергарды оставались на позициях. Элементарная зачистка была. Не с полными идиотами воевали, как это нам хотят преподнести.

----------


## Antique

> Немцы если и были, то случайно и в небольшом количестве. Зайти не боялись, а прорывались через баррикады, на которых были защитники. Плюс арьергарды оставались на позициях. Элементарная зачистка была. Не с полными идиотами воевали, как это нам хотят преподнести.


 Вот я тоже подумал о том, что "боялись" пришло из отдела советской пропаганды.

----------


## brassl

Нашел еще одного долгожителя. Фотография Рыжака с типографским адресом - Лассаля, 27. Может у кого еще есть ?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Купил недавно книгу Одесса 1900-1920 Люди, события, факты. Много интересных газетных вырезок тех времен там есть. Не так, конечно радужно жилось одесситам, как кажется, разглядывая дореволюционные открытки. Да и проблемы зачастую, такие же как и в наши дни.

Строительство фуникулера:


Маяк на Большом фонтане:


Ну и довольно современные проблемы побережья:

----------


## SaMoVar

ОН - Одесские новости? Интересует заметка по маяку...

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Нашел еще одного долгожителя. Фотография Рыжака с типографским адресом - Лассаля, 27. Может у кого еще есть ?


 Лассаля, 27 - шо это за улица теперь и когда она так называлась?

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Купил недавно книгу Одесса 1900-1920 Люди, события, факты. Много интересных газетных вырезок тех времен там есть. Не так, конечно радужно жилось одесситам, как кажется, разглядывая дореволюционные открытки. Да и проблемы зачастую, такие же как и в наши дни.
> 
> Строительство фуникулера:
> Вложение 4106311
> 
> Маяк на Большом фонтане:
> 
> Вложение 4106318
> Ну и довольно современные проблемы побережья:
> Вложение 4106325


 Ооо, а за сколько купили и где?

----------


## brassl

> Лассаля, 27 - шо это за улица теперь и когда она так называлась?


 Деребасовская, она же Гимназская, она же Лассаля, она же Чкалова  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Нашел только что. У меня не было. А у Вас?  :smileflag:

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Нашел только что. У меня не было. А у Вас? 
> Вложение 4106857


 таксисты ХIХ века

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Деребасовская, она же Гимназская, она же Лассаля, она же Чкалова


 Так это Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## brassl

Нет, это *Дерибасовская*, она просто перед войной называлась Чкалова, в честь Валерия Палыча

----------


## malyutka_e

> Так это Пантелеймоновская?


 А еще "Мишка-одессит". Пока не выучишь матчасть, надо сменить ник  :smileflag: !

----------


## brassl

Есть пару новых военных фото. Залил на Яндекс.

----------


## Screech

Подскажите вот статья о погромах в Одессе. И в ней есть иллюстрация любопытная.В ней знак "Голова и крылья снизу"  Он на многих домах Одессы встречается....Кто в курсе, о чём вообще на картинке? В самой статье можно нажать и увеличить картинку хорошенько!

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> А еще "Мишка-одессит". Пока не выучишь матчасть, надо сменить ник !


 Там где написал Пантелеймоновская имел в виду Большую Арнаутскую, она же Чкалова звалась, перепутал, да и "Деребасовская" натолкнуло на ошибку)

----------


## brassl

каюсь, но совершенно чуть-чуть (техническая ошибка)   :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ооо, а за сколько купили и где?


  В магазине "Ваша книга" на Черняховского. Стоит 200 грн.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо большое. Попробую купить  :smileflag: 
Давно мы с Вами не путешествовали по времени. Как Вам такой кадр?  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Подскажите вот статья о погромах в Одессе. И в ней есть иллюстрация любопытная.В ней знак "Голова и крылья снизу"  Он на многих домах Одессы встречается....Кто в курсе, о чём вообще на картинке? В самой статье можно нажать и увеличить картинку хорошенько!
> Вложение 4108117


 ,,Голова и крылья снизу,, - это образ херувима - есть каноны таких изображений - головы с одной, двумя или тремя парами крыльев, с книгой или без, голубого или золотистого цвета - это существа первой иерархии, окружающие Бога - это посланники, вестники Божьей Воли. В Ветхом Завете есть множество упоминаний о херувимах и серафимах, передающих людям волю Всевышнего.
Общая стилистика графики - модерн. Символики картинки - Сверху - райские кущи и долины, по краям столпы Храма Соломона, Юная девушка и Старец - разные периоды жизни человека, херувим внизу как посланник Судьбы - но также как ,,образ,, издательства, несущего правду Жизни  - на лентах имена издателей.
В общем - не вдаваясь в теологические тонкости - как-то так....

----------


## Screech

> ,,Голова и крылья снизу,, - это образ херувима - есть каноны таких изображений - головы с одной, двумя или тремя парами крыльев, с книгой или без, голубого или золотистого цвета - это существа первой иерархии, окружающие Бога - это посланники, вестники Божьей Воли. В Ветхом Завете есть множество упоминаний о херувимах и серафимах, передающих людям волю Всевышнего.
> Общая стилистика графики - модерн. Символики картинки - Сверху - райские кущи и долины, по краям столпы Храма Соломона, Юная девушка и Старец - разные периоды жизни человека, херувим внизу как посланник Судьбы - но также как ,,образ,, издательства, несущего правду Жизни  - на лентах имена издателей.
> В общем - не вдаваясь в теологические тонкости - как-то так....


  Ого!И это не вдаваясь!Пол Одессы в них)

----------


## Milkaway

> В магазине "Ваша книга" на Черняховского. Стоит 200 грн.


 А кто автор и что она из себя представляет - какая полиграфия, формат, картинки, год издания ... цена-то  приличная ...

----------


## Screech

В тему!Из контакта,где-то под Одессой староеврейское надгробье 
Поединок льва и единорога — частый образ в росписи синагог.
В одном из мидрашей рассказывается о том как царь Давид был свидетелем поединка льва и единорога. Давид пас овец и, приняв единорога за гору взобрался к нему на спину. Единорог встал и пастух оказался на небе. По просьбе Давида Бог послал льва, который принудил единорога пасть ниц, после чего пастух спустился на землю.
Также лев является символом колена Иегуды, а единорог символом колена Эфраима. Колено Иегуды возглавляло Южное Израильское царство, а колено Эфраима — Северное Израильское царство. Эти царства враждовали между собой. После того, как десять колен Северного царства были угнаны, они считаются потерянными и будут найдены только с приходом мессии. Поединок льва и единорога в росписях напоминает, что с приходом мессии должны объединиться ранее враждовавшие Северное и Южное царство, символами которых являются эти животные.
С начала XVIII века лев с единорогом начали изображаться на еврейских надгробиях.

----------


## heffalump1974

> Подскажите вот статья о погромах в Одессе. И в ней есть иллюстрация любопытная.В ней знак "Голова и крылья снизу"  Он на многих домах Одессы встречается....Кто в курсе, о чём вообще на картинке? В самой статье можно нажать и увеличить картинку хорошенько!
> Вложение 4108117


 Там же ж большими буквами написано -  "פון צאַר און צארן", в смысле что-то там (пусть владеющие подскажут) про горе и гнев.
Об этом говорит и английский текст, и указывает на авторство Хаима Нахмана Бялика (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Бялик,_Хаим_Нахман).
Судя по этой подписи книга, напечатанная в 1906 г. одесским издательством «Кадима» (קדימה - вперёд / на Восток) и оформленная Мих.Ис. Соломоновым (1872-1942), содержит поэму Бялика о кишинёвском погроме («Сказание о погроме» / «В городе резни»), в варианте на идише.

Fun tsar un tsorn (About Sorrow and Rage), by Ḥayim Naḥman Bialik (Odessa: Kadimah, 1906). Illustrated by M. Solomonoff. The book includes “In shkhite shtot,” the Yiddish version of Bialik’s Hebrew poem about the Kishinev pogrom of 1903, “Be-‘Ir ha-haregah” (In the City of Slaughter). (YIVO)

(конкретно про то, что Вы спрашивали, уже раньше ответ от ув. Milkaway пришёл, но насчёт смешения эллинского и иудейского в нашей архитектуре - не решусь подтвердить.)

----------


## Antique

> Ого!И это не вдаваясь!Пол Одессы в них)


 например?

----------


## VicTur

> Меня, просто очень коммуняковский стиль поразил, потому с цифрой я случайно ошиблась .


 Этот стиль не коммунисты изобрели. Так ещё при царском режиме писали.
А прообразы этого стиля вообще теряются в глубинах истории. В похожем ключе в той же Библии преподносится, например, «избавление от египетского рабства».
Так что и коммунисты, и их противники всего лишь продолжили традицию.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А кто автор и что она из себя представляет - какая полиграфия, формат, картинки, год издания ... цена-то  приличная ...


 Точно такая же, как ЭТА, только синяя.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> ОН - Одесские новости? Интересует заметка по маяку...


 Да, это Одесские новости. Заметка небольшая, я ее выложил целиком.

Не сладко жилось жителям Пересыпи.

Да и евреи Молдаванки не были сплошь такими зажиточными:

Когда весь мир переходил на электрическое освещение, в Одессе велись еще опыты с керосинками:

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Когда весь мир переходил на электрическое освещение, в Одессе велись еще опыты с керосинками:
> Вложение 4108960


 Ох и время было, ностальгия!

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ох и время было, ностальгия!


  Неужели застали?  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Всех, кто не забывает - с праздником!

----------


## Чебурген

> Всех, кто не забывает - с праздником!


  Спасибо, в этой теме, надеюсь, не забудут!  :smileflag:  Хоть и 68 лет прошло...

----------


## brassl

Присоединяюсь. Всех с праздником!!!!

----------


## brassl

Продолжим "путешествие"?  :smileflag: 
Карантинный мол, 1900 год

----------


## Ольга-Сергей

С праздником!!!! Подвиг наших героев мы не должны забывать!!!!! Хоть наше государство их унизило, как смогло(((( очень больно видеть и слышать!!!!!

----------


## VicTur

С праздником, друзья!

----------


## polvnic

С Праздником!  Не забываем.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Всех с праздником!

----------


## victor.odessa

Присоединяюсь. Это, самое то!

  Шиpокие лиманы, цветущие каштаны 
   Услышали вновь шелест pазвеpнутых знамен 
   Когда вошел обpатно походкою чеканной 
   В кpасавицу-Одессу гваpдейский батальон 
   И уpонив на землю pозы в знак возвpащенья своего 
   Наш Мишка не сдеpжал вдpуг слезы 
   Но тут никто не молвил ничего 

   Хоть одессит, Мишка, 
   А это значит, 
   Что не стpашны тебе ни гоpе, ни беда 
   Ведь ты моpяк, Мишка 
   Моpяк не плачет 
   И не теpяет бодpость духа никогда

----------


## brassl

Интересная оборотка, никогда не встречал такой фотомастерской

----------


## brassl

> В магазине "Ваша книга" на Черняховского. Стоит 200 грн.


 Спасибо за "наводку". Купил. Итересно. 
Есть пару фото, в приемлемом качестве, которых у нас не было. Завтра сканерну- выложу

----------


## Kamin

С Праздником дорогие друзья и коллеги! Пусть годы мчатся в Лету. А память о подвиге наших отцов и дедов живет Вечно!

----------


## фауст

> Пусть годы мчатся в Лету. 
> А память о подвиге наших отцов и дедов живет Вечно!


 Интересное сочетание.
 "Кануть в Лету" означает-  "предать забвению".

----------


## Пушкин

Поздравляю всех с праздником!!!!

----------


## Obuvays

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!

----------


## Trs

И я тоже хочу поздравить всех с Днём Освобождения Одессы!

----------


## brassl

Продолжим путешествие? :smileflag: 

фотографировал все это  ранее выложенное -Лысенко Константин Всеволодович в 1900-х годах

----------


## victor.odessa

> Продолжим путешествие?
> Вложение 4113975


 Если я не ошибаюсь, то это нынешняя Деволановская улица, находящаяся на территории порта.

----------


## Shipshin

С Праздником, Одесситы.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> В магазине "Ваша книга" на Черняховского. Стоит 200 грн.


 А второй книги 1920-1960, там нет ?

----------


## brassl

Нет, вчера была только одна 1900-1920. Я живу не далеко, как увижу - отстучу на форуме  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Обещанные фото из книги Одесса 1900-1920

где?

----------


## Milkaway

> Обещанные фото из книги Одесса 1900-1920
> Вложение 4116804
> где?
> Вложение 4116796


 первое фото - скорее всего Куликово поле...хотя я слышала, что в связи с реконструкцией после войны, эти захоронения немного передвинули....
второе фото - очень похоже на Военный спуск - фото делали с Сабанеева моста, виден изгиб трамвайной колеи, чтобы обогнуть опору моста, слева - дом Чижевича - сейчас 18, далее в перспективе угадывается портовые сооружения ....

----------


## brassl

Залил на Яндекс два новых фото по Выставке 1910 года и одно по Обороне. Если у кого есть в хорошем (лучшем) качестве - поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## SaMoVar

Второе фото - Военный спуск. Фото с Сабанеева моста. Согласен с Milkaway.

----------


## brassl

Нет ли случаем у кого таких видов выставки??? Нашел вот такой плакатик, но он маааленький, а отсутсвующих видов много

----------


## Freez

Приветствую всех.
Знает ли кто год постройки здания в Селекционном институте, где ныне размещена аграрная биржа?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Обещанные фото из книги Одесса 1900-1920
> Вложение 4116804
> где?
> Вложение 4116796


 Первое фото снято в районе вокзала, по пути на Куликово поле. На заднем плане хорошо видна решетка круглого сквера на Привокзальной площади. Снимали, скорее всего с какого-то этажа здания судебных установлений  .

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Первое фото снято в районе вокзала, по пути на Куликово поле. На заднем плане хорошо видна решетка круглого сквера на Привокзальной площади. Снимали, скорее всего с какого-то этажа здания судебных установлений  .


 Четко замечено!

----------


## OMF

> Первое фото снято в районе вокзала, по пути на Куликово поле. На заднем плане хорошо видна решетка круглого сквера на Привокзальной площади. Снимали, скорее всего с какого-то этажа здания судебных установлений  .


 Скорее со здания тюрьмы на Земской.

----------


## Milkaway

> Приветствую всех.
> Знает ли кто год постройки здания в Селекционном институте, где ныне размещена аграрная биржа?


 За Дальними Мельницами в 1930-х годах по проектам арх. Минкуса началось строительство Селекционно-генетического института, представляющего собой комплекс различных зданий среди зелени Лабораторный и технологические корпуса построены в стиле конструктивизма. Здание клуба - ныне аграрная биржа - возведено в 1936-1938 гг.арх-ми Минкусом и Шаповаленко.
Из книги ,,Одесса - архитектурно-исторический очерк,,  1984.

----------


## brassl

Есть кадры Одессы 1941 год, текст за кадром правда..., но видео можно скачать  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Скорее со здания тюрьмы на Земской.


 Откуда взялась тюрьма в 1918 году ?

----------


## brassl

Нашел в сетке паспарту Стрижевского. Может у кого есть еще что этой мастерской - поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Milkaway

Друзья, подскажите, где находилась эта церковь на Большом Фонтане. 
В книге ,,Храмы и монастыри Одессы и Одесской области,,под этим фото сказано, что это Церковь Константина и Елены, каменная, 1901 года, построена на средства греческой подданной Мармарино, однопрестольная, от Одессы - 10 верст, прихожане - русские....
В границах каких современных улиц или переулков она находилась ...

----------


## фауст

> В границах каких современных улиц или переулков она находилась ...


  Долгая -Дача Ковалевского -Рыбачья ?


http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/maps/a/?n=h23

----------


## SaMoVar

На месте церкви сейчас санаторий. Находилась в пределах Дача Ковалевского-Колхозный переулок-Долгая.

Есть памятная табличка

----------


## Milkaway

Спасибо, а что там на памятной табличке и осталось ли что-то от здания самой церкви...

----------


## SaMoVar

Нет - просто табличка о том, что тут находилась церковь, которую взорвали. Табличка со стороны Дачи Ковалевского под ветвями дерева. Так просто не найдёшь.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Спасибо, а что там на памятной табличке и осталось ли что-то от здания самой церкви...


 
А от церкви скорее всего ничего не осталось, а если и осталось, то уже не узнать

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Вложение 4124658Вложение 4124664Вложение 4124663
> А от церкви скорее всего ничего не осталось, а если и осталось, то уже не узнать


 Думаю заборчик от владений церкви дореволюционный

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нет - просто табличка о том, что тут находилась церковь, которую взорвали. Табличка со стороны Дачи Ковалевского под ветвями дерева. Так просто не найдёшь.


 При желании можно найти.

----------


## SaMoVar

Оказалось, что место там достаточно людное))))

----------


## Собрина

> Вложение 4124658Вложение 4124664Вложение 4124663
> А от церкви скорее всего ничего не осталось, а если и осталось, то уже не узнать


 Хм...Так это же бывший пионерлагерь портовиков.

Кажется "Юный моряк" назывался. я в нем пионервожатой еще в институте была в 1984 году.
Но, тогда там никаких даже фрагментов церкви вроде не было.

----------


## SaMoVar

Ничего от церкви не осталось. Подозрительный вход в интернат №3 для сердечников. Вход в ограде со стороны трамвайных путей.

----------


## malyutka_e

В 2003 году я разговаривал со старушкой, живущей неподалеку. Она рассказала, что когда взорвали эту церковь, оставшиеся от неё камни власти предложили местным жителям растащить по своим дворам. Что и было сделано.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> В 2003 году я разговаривал со старушкой, живущей неподалеку. Она рассказала, что когда взорвали эту церковь, оставшиеся от неё камни власти предложили местным жителям растащить по своим дворам. Что и было сделано.


 А шо с оградой?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

На Молдаванке тоже жилось несладко: 


Как строили городской театр:

В Одессе даже трамвайные хамы встречались голубых кровей:

----------


## SaMoVar

На следующую сессию будет вынесено решение о передаче участка парка Шевченко около роддома №6 для строительства ОблУВД. Мы во фракции обращения разошлём - кто хочет поучаствовать в снятии этого решения - шевелитесь. Зелёные зоны уменьшаются.
Прошла информация о том, что особняк Гавсевича (роддом №6)  вычеркнут из реестра культурного наследия. Кто может помочь с этим вопросом - стукните в личку.

----------


## brassl

На Черняховского, в книжном, был второй том 1920-1965, но только одна книга (я купил). После праздников будет еще, заходите. На Садовой нет таких книг, но появился Нетребский, маленькая книга о пассаже, купил, но еще не читал

----------


## brassl

Всем хорошего вечера !

----------


## Лысый0

> Всем хорошего вечера !
> Вложение 4129336


 Платоновский....

----------


## Лысый0

> Платоновский....


 ну и брикватер..

----------


## brassl

только что нашел продолжение военной фотографии, немного другой ракурс

----------


## SaMoVar

Лузановка? Восточный сектор.

----------


## OMF

> ну и брикватер..


 "Брекватер" - вода все же не кирпичная

----------


## brassl

Нашел интересного фотографа - ПИСАРСКИЙ - раньше не попадался. А Вам?

----------


## krust

Подсобиралось фоток, прошу извинений за водяные знаки, не имею в оригинале.



За последнюю открытку с фото есть сомнения, что не Одесса, а может и да. Буду очень признателен за помощь в опознании места съёмки.

----------


## SaMoVar

Стесняюсь спросить - а на первой фотке обком - это где?

----------


## фауст

> Стесняюсь спросить - а на первой фотке обком - это где?


  Управление железной дороги на Привокзальной площади.

----------


## SaMoVar

;-) чё-то пора мне спать

----------


## Собрина

> Управление железной дороги на Привокзальной площади.


 Там написано - Одесса-12
Что означает эта цифра -12? 
Неужели год?
Но, какие обкомы в 12 году?

----------


## victor.odessa

Христос Воскрес!
Вложение 4134705

----------


## OMF

> Там написано - Одесса-12
> Что означает эта цифра -12? 
> Неужели год?
> Но, какие обкомы в 12 году?


 Номер фото в серии...

----------


## heffalump1974

> Номер фото в серии...


 Готов поверить, но могу предполагать и 12-е отделение связи на Чижикова 5.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Готов поверить, но могу предполагать и 12-е отделение связи на Чижикова 5.


 При Союзе это здание относилось к 23-му отделению.

----------


## brassl

> Христос Воскрес!
> Вложение 4134705


 Воистину Воскрес!
Всех с Праздником!

----------


## brassl

Нашел случайно вот такого Дюка. У меня не было. А у Вас? (жаль качество не очень)

----------


## SaMoVar

Бульвара ещё нет на этой гравюре.

----------


## heffalump1974

> При Союзе это здание относилось к 23-му отделению.


 Спасибо! В справочниках 1965 и 77 есть, но сам в упор не помню.
Кстати о литературе: не попадалось ли кому в бумаге или электронке что-нибудь справочное 20-30-х?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Бульвара ещё нет на этой гравюре.


 Да и лестницы тоже.

----------


## Jorjic

> Христос Воскрес!


 Воистину воскрес! 
Всем счастья и удачи!

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Кстати о литературе: не попадалось ли кому в бумаге или электронке что-нибудь справочное 20-30-х?


 Лично мне - нет.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> В Одессе даже трамвайные хамы встречались голубых кровей:
> Вложение 4128929


 Ну и, шо вы хотите этим сказать?!

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ну и, шо вы хотите этим сказать?!


 То, что дворяне активно пользовались рельсовым общественным транспортом и были при этом большими драчунами.  Ну и работники конки не отличались особой культурой.

Кстати, а ведь электрический трамвай мог в Одессе появиться лет на 5 раньше:

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> То, что дворяне активно пользовались рельсовым общественным транспортом и были при этом большими драчунами.  Ну и работники конки не отличались особой культурой.


 Ну вообще трамвай был тогда престижным видом транспорта, что-то вроде нынешнего такси, поэтому один из первых трамвайных маршрутов пошел через дачи на Малом Фонтане.

----------


## Kamin

> Подсобиралось фоток, прошу извинений за водяные знаки, не имею в оригинале.
> 
> Вложение 4134353Вложение 4134352Вложение 4134332Вложение 4134316Вложение 4134335Вложение 4134376
> 
> За последнюю открытку с фото есть сомнения, что не Одесса, а может и да. Буду очень признателен за помощь в опознании места съёмки.


 На фото аллеи на Соборной площади нет ограждений у клумб. Когда я рос в 50-60 годы были согнутые в дугу трубы, а потом заменили литыми.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ну вообще трамвай был тогда престижным видом транспорта, что-то вроде нынешнего такси, поэтому один из первых трамвайных маршрутов пошел через дачи на Малом Фонтане.


 Скорее, маршрутное такси  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Но, какие обкомы в 12 году?


 На здании написано У.С.Р.Р., а посередине собственно герб республики.

----------


## heffalump1974

> У.С.Р.Р.


 Укр. Википедия подсказывает, что вариант УСРР - это до 1937 г., и герб похож на старый.

----------


## Antique

> Укр. Википедия подсказывает, что вариант УСРР - это до 1937 г., и герб похож на старый.


 Да, это так.

----------


## brassl

На аукционе продается как Одесса, а вот где это?

----------


## kravshik

А это не тот ряд домиков что в районе яхт-клуба........

----------


## krust

> На аукционе продается как Одесса, а вот где это?
> Вложение 4137831


 Это одна из фотографий Одессы времён интервенции:

Вся подборка насчитывала около десятка фотографий.

----------


## brassl

А можно всю подборку в студию ? (плюсик поставить не могу, плюсомет заклинило )

----------


## SaMoVar



----------


## SaMoVar

Где?

----------


## VicTur

> А можно всю подборку в студию ? (плюсик поставить не могу, плюсомет заклинило )


 Зато у меня не заклинило. Krust'у плюсик от меня.

----------


## VicTur

> Где?


 Желательно фото чуть крупнее.

----------


## SaMoVar

Нету крупнее((( Подозрения на Куликово поле.

----------


## brassl

> Желательно фото чуть крупнее.


 Вот тут можно поиграться с размером, но качество никакое

----------


## kravshik

> 


 как я понял , карта с Черноморской улицы,с музея Паустовского........судя по фоткам???  интересный вид,спасибо

----------


## Milkaway

> Нету крупнее((( Подозрения на Куликово поле.


 Если имеется ввиду здание на заднем плане, то это не Обком КПСС - его построили в 1954 - 1959 гг, а фото явно сразу послевоенное ....

----------


## Jorjic

> Если имеется ввиду здание на заднем плане, то это не Обком КПСС - его построили в 1954 - 1959 гг, а фото явно сразу послевоенное ....


 Скорее это Павловское здание. Надо бы сравнить, но под рукой ничего нет.

----------


## brassl

А как Вам такое фото? Я уже не застал такого "сооружения"

----------


## Jorjic

> ?      "".


    ?  ,    .

----------


## Milkaway

> .   ,     .


    -    ,                  .....??????

----------


## brassl

> ?  ,    .


      ,  .

----------


## Milkaway

> ?      ""
>  4144543


     ,            .... 
       -    ....   ,   ,, ,,       -  ,,,,....     -      -         ,       ....   , -   -    ....  -       .....    .

----------


## Good++++

> ,            .... 
>        -    ....   ,   ,, ,,       -  ,,,,....     -      -         ,       ....   , -   -    ....  -       .....    .


     ""...

----------

> .   ,     .


   ( "  " -  14556  :smileflag: )        .       18- .  ,   ,  

  -   (  )  -    (?)

----------


## brassl

> ""...


  , ! (    :smileflag: ),       ,   ""    :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> ""...


   -            ...

----------


## brassl

""  :smileflag: ,   ,     


     1917-18 ,  , 24 (   ),         .

----------


## Richard

> ?      ""
>  4144543


   -  ,

----------


## Milkaway

> "" 
> 
>      1917-18 ,  , 24 (   ),         .


 ,         ,    ....

----------


## brassl

> -  ,


  ,    ,  -  (  ),       .    -  :smileflag:         .

----------


## Good++++

> ,    ,  -  (  ),       .    -


 ,

----------


## brassl

,   
 !!!

----------

> 


  , :

"     " 

,      

, ,    :smileflag: .

----------


## SaMoVar

.    .

----------


## SaMoVar

.  1854.   .

----------


## kravshik

???


   ??  ??    ,     ........

,   ???     ???

 ,  ...     .....))

----------


## SaMoVar

.   .      .

----------


## malyutka_e

> ???
> 
> 
>    ??  ??    ,     ........
> 
> ,   ???     ???
> 
>  ,  ...     .....))


 , .  - ,  - .    100- .           .

----------


## malyutka_e

> Где?


 Это могила летчика Галецкого А. Д., героя Советского Союза на Куликовом поле. Погиб 16 апреля 1945 года. Он учился в 59-й школе (Пироговская, угол Канатной).На ней и сейчас находится мемориальная доска со стороны Канатной. Могила находилась в районе памятника павшим героям революции. Вдали видны Павловские дома дешевых квартир. Фото, правда, зеркальное.

----------


## kravshik

> Элементарно, Ватсон. Верхняя - правильная, нижняя - зеркальная. Картинка из книги 100-летие Одессы. Сейчас этот вид открывается с моста над Балковской в районе автовокзала.


 те это вид на Бугаевку и улица Бугаевская....спасибо ,так я и предполагал.........

----------


## brassl

> те это вид на Бугаевку и улица Бугаевская....спасибо ,так я и предполагал.........


 И для кого тута лежит?  :smileflag:  Граждане, учим матчасть  :smileflag:

----------


## Lively

> На фото аллеи на Соборной площади нет ограждений у клумб. Когда я рос в 50-60 годы были согнутые в дугу трубы, а потом заменили литыми.


 Совершенно верно. Вот снимок примерно середины 50-х..

----------


## Videlicit

> Совершенно верно. Вот снимок примерно середины 50-х..
> Вложение 4151930


 моднючие очки

----------


## SaMoVar

> Это могила летчика Галецкого А. Д., героя Советского Союза на Куликовом поле. Погиб 16 апреля 1945 года. Он учился в 59-й школе (Пироговская, угол Канатной).На ней и сейчас находится мемориальная доска со стороны Канатной. Могила находилась в районе памятника павшим героям революции. Вдали видны Павловские дома дешевых квартир. Фото, правда, зеркальное.


 А на первой фотке таки Пироговская, 25. Школа № 16.

----------


## феерический

> Совершенно верно. Вот снимок примерно середины 50-х..
> Вложение 4151930


 А там на клумбе не пальма, часом, высажена?

----------


## brassl

Извините за фото с "нашлепкой", фильм еще не скачал, спешу поделиться, может кому то будет интересно.
Смотрел док. фильм о Матче Смерти в Киеве, и среди док. кадров Киева, промелькнул и вот такая запись

а у нас в архиве есть такое фото.
Надо будет тихо просмотреть весь фильм, может еще что промелькнет.

----------


## brassl

Мои поздравления Скрытику!
На сайте Комсомольской правды опубликована фото с Одессастори

----------


## Ричар

> моднючие очки


 С загранки кто то привез.100%

----------


## Milkaway

> Мои поздравления Скрытику!
> На сайте Комсомольской правды опубликована фото с Одессастори


 Присоединяюсь к Поздравлениям... но вот почему в ,,КП,, фотку зеркально развернули ....

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.odessa.ua/images/File/DODATKI2012/ProektGORSOV12/shevchenko.doc
http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/?69
Очередь парка Шевченко пришла. Будем звонить во все колокола, но ещё не придумали как к протестам общественность подключить. Очень у нас народ инерционный. Могу только сказать, что подстанции в парке не будет.

----------


## Milkaway

> С загранки кто то привез.100%


 Да, налицо тлетворное влияние Запада .....

----------


## Milkaway

> http://www.odessa.ua/images/File/DODATKI2012/ProektGORSOV12/shevchenko.doc
> http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/?69
> Очередь парка Шевченко пришла. Будем звонить во все колокола, но ещё не придумали как к протестам общественность подключить. Очень у нас народ инерционный. Могу только сказать, что подстанции в парке не будет.


 Ну, если народу специнвентарь организовать - типа вилы, колы, лопаты, грабли и поганые мётлы - ну типа субботник организовать .... или в Парке или под мэрией ...отчегож не поучаствовать в уборке родного города ....

----------


## brassl

> Присоединяюсь к Поздравлениям... но вот почему в ,,КП,, фотку зеркально развернули ....


 В КП не разворачивали, она просто так и лежит - зеркально. Не досмотр. Куда народный контроль смотрит? :smileflag: 

Хотя нет, лежит правильно, мои извинения перед народным контролем.
Хвантастика! логотип правильный а фото зеркальное.

----------


## SaMoVar

Видимо где-то на серваке лежит зеркальное изображение, которым и воспользовались.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А на первой фотке таки Пироговская, 25. Школа № 16.


 Когда была сделана эта фотография 16-й школы еще не было. Это Павловские дома, только зеркальные. Время утреннее, а солнце светит сзади слева. А это нонсенс.

----------


## SaMoVar

16-я школа построена в 1936 году. Вроде бы.

----------


## V_efire

кто может разобрать, что тут было написано?

----------


## kravshik

> кто может разобрать, что тут было написано?


 "МИР ЕСТЬ ЧИСЛО "  или МЕРА ВЕС ЧИСЛО что более подходит-скорее всего так....

по старославянски с ятями....если не ошибаюсь,более точно гляну былые фото с еще более менее сохранившейся надписью......или подскажут наши форумчане.......

----------


## Trs

Как может быть «Мир есть число» быть написанным через ять? Как может слово «есть» начинаться с «в»? Это «Мера, вес, число»

----------


## Milkaway

Это ,,мера, вес, число,, - категории, которые наиболее полно отражают суть материального мира ...

----------


## SaMoVar

Мене, мене, текел, фарес.

----------


## kravshik

> Как может быть «Мир есть число» быть написанным через ять? Как может слово «есть» начинаться с «в»? Это «Мера, вес, число»


 Обижаешь,я и не говарю что с заглавной....я про слово *есть* говрил,оно может заканчиваться на Ять.

и слово *вес* тоже по старому стилю может на Ять заканчиваться

----------


## Jorjic

По-моему читается однозначно.

----------


## Алиса Эдуардовна

А хде, а хде это?

----------


## Richard

> А хде, а хде это?


 Императорское Русское Техническое общество

----------


## OMF

> Обижаешь,я и не говарю что с заглавной....я про слово *есть* говрил,оно может заканчиваться на Ять.
> 
> и слово *вес* тоже по старому стилю может на Ять заканчиваться


 Не на Ять, а на твердый знак.

----------


## Гидрант

*МЕРА
ВЕСЪ*
(оба слова через "ять")
*ЧИСЛО* 
А над ними вверху буквы "*Т*" и "*О*", сплетенные в вензель (Техническое общество).
Шрифт стилизован под славянские буквы (в конце 19-го века стиль "а ля рюсс" был в моде)
Ниже надписи два скрещенных молотка, еще ниже - два скрещенных циркуля (по-моему, символы не только технические, но и масонские?)

*Это - абсолютно точно*, т.к. надпись списывалась еще в те годы, когда все буквы были на месте, а не в виде отпечатков на отлетевшей штукатурке.

----------


## Lively

> Не на Ять, а на твердый знак.


 Правильно, он "Ер" называется....

----------


## SaMoVar



----------


## malyutka_e

А где у нас такая красота ?

----------


## Kamin

Кошка на доме Гринберга (Рищельевская/Жуковского)

----------


## malyutka_e

> Кошка на доме Гринберга (Рищельевская/Жуковского)


 Почему кошка ? А номер 2?

----------


## SaMoVar

Lemme - улица Черноморская.

----------


## malyutka_e

А номер ?

----------


## SaMoVar

Детский сад за музеем Паустовского. По дубльгису - между 4 и 6.

----------


## Milkaway

> А номер ?


 Черноморская,6 -  теперь ясли-сад

----------


## malyutka_e

> Черноморская,6 -  теперь ясли-сад


 Правильный ответ !

----------


## Скрытик

> Правильный ответ !


  С темой только ошиблись  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Ничего - тут можно.

----------


## Семирек

> 


 А это не Уточкин съезжает по лестнице?

----------


## SaMoVar

Это рекламная акция Oldsmobile. И авто не съезжает, а карабкается вверх.

----------


## Семирек

> Это рекламная акция Oldsmobile. И авто не съезжает, а карабкается вверх.


 Не представляю, как автомобиль может карабкаться наверх по ступенькам? Типа фотошоп начала ХХ века?

----------


## Himka

Как хочется посетить ваш город, давно собираюсь посетить Одессу, и все никак...

----------


## brassl

Для хорошего выходного настроения. У меня такой не было. Если у кого есть лучше качеством - поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Лысый0

С днем рождения Екатерины Великой!  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> С днем рождения Екатерины Великой!


 Чтоб она нам была здорова! Придется выпить.

----------


## kravshik

> Для хорошего выходного настроения. У меня такой не было. Если у кого есть лучше качеством - поделитесь пожалуйста.
> Вложение 4165032


 Как по моему опыту,этот тоже очень хороший снимок и довольно хороший ракурс,вид издалека.......,четкий,так что вполне.....спасибо за хорошее настроение.

----------


## Jorjic

Коли зашла речь о больнице на Слободке, то вот не очень, как мне кажется, распространенный вид главного въезда в больницу.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто знает, где экспонировалась панорама "Голгофа"?

----------


## montana27

А самолет в парке Горького помнит кто то?   Интересно но фотографии нигде нет!

----------


## SaMoVar

9350803 СССР-42393 Ту-104А Эксплуатантом являлось Узбекское УГА (УзУГА) Ташкентский ОАО (а/п Ташкент-Южный). Произведен 31 марта 1959 года. 5 апреля 1959 года поступил в Узбекское УГА (УзУГА) Ташкентский ОАО (а/п Ташкент-Южный). Зарегистрирован, как СССР-42393, 17 апреля 1959 года. 15 июля 1959 года передан в Московское Транспортное УГА (МТУГА). 31 января 1963 года передан в Дальневосточное УГА (ДВУГА) 202 ЛО (а/п Хабаровск-Новый). 20 мая 1969 передан в Украинское Территориальное УГА, 90 ЛО (а/п Одесса-Центральный). Во время эксплуатации был переоборудован в вариант Ту-104Д-100 на 100 мест. В 1978 году при заходе на посадку в аэропорту Сухуми, в самолет попала молния в результате чего от киля оторвался кончик 20-30 см. В результате расследования, из-за предпосылки к летному проишествию, действия экипажа признали правильными. Списан 28 апреля 1979 года. С 18 августа 1979 года был установлен в г. Одесса в парке Горького на углу ул. Генерала Петрова и ул. Космонавтов, где использовался в качестве кинотеатра. Был сожжён, а затем утилизирован в 1988 году.
Вот что нашёл по самолёту.

----------


## Скрытик

Тему фото самолета подымали и в фесбуке, пока никаких следов  
Может кто в семейных архивах найдет? Ну не верится, что никто на его фоне не фотографировался.

----------


## Milkaway

> Кто знает, где экспонировалась панорама "Голгофа"?


 ,,Голгофа,, была открыта для просмотра 9 августа 1903 в три часа дня в специально построенном военным инженером Римским-Корсаковым здании, в котором был большой круглый зал с балконом и сценой, по адресу Екатерининская, 27. Владелец этой живописной панорамы - помещик Ф.И.Островский.
В путеводителе за 1904 год по Одессе есть ее подробное описание. Также о ней вспоминал В.П.Катаев в ,,Волшебном роге Оберона,,...
Потом здание несколько раз перестраивали, приспосабливая под кинотеатр, которому в 1927г дали имя полководца Фрунзе

----------


## malyutka_e

> ,,Голгофа,, была открыта для просмотра 9 августа 1903 в три часа дня в специально построенном военным инженером Римским-Корсаковым здании, в котором был большой круглый зал с балконом и сценой, по адресу Екатерининская, 27. Владелец этой живописной панорамы - помещик Ф.И.Островский.
> В путеводителе за 1904 год по Одессе есть ее подробное описание. Также о ней вспоминал В.П.Катаев в ,,Волшебном роге Оберона,,...
> Потом здание несколько раз перестраивали, приспосабливая под кинотеатр, которому в 1927г дали имя полководца Фрунзе


 А её изображение можно найти где-нибудь ?

----------


## Milkaway

> А её изображение можно найти где-нибудь ?


 Есть картинка черно-белая в книжке Малиновского ,,Кино в Одессе,, на стр.154, но она маленькая и ,,переваленная,, в черный цвет....разве, что ее сосканировать с большим разрешением и подчистить в фотошопе....

----------


## kravshik

> Коли зашла речь о больнице на Слободке, то вот не очень, как мне кажется, распространенный вид главного въезда в больницу.


 Вид действительно не сильно распространенный-очень приятно веет стариной ,именно чувствуется и мостовая и рельсы трамвая..........

----------


## brassl

Коли зашла речь о Голгофе :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> Вид действительно не сильно распространенный-очень приятно веет стариной ,именно чувствуется и мостовая и рельсы трамвая..........


 Самолет помню,сам в нем пару раз смотрел мультики,не фотографировали меня на фоне него,а вот фото поищем через Одесситов и не только-должны бытть обязательно-это такое необычное в парке ,особенно на то время.....

----------


## brassl

Есть новый вид паспарту Антонопуло. У меня такого не было. Если у кого есть в лучшем качестве - поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## malyutka_e

> Коли зашла речь о Голгофе
> Вложение 4166810


 Go raibh maith agat! (спасибо на ирландском)  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, у brassla в альбоме есть фотка с надписью Московская. Разве это Московская???
Вложение 4167561

----------


## Jorjic

> Ребята, у brassla в альбоме есть фотка с надписью Московская. Разве это Московская???
> Вложение 4167561


 Очень похоже. Трамвайная станция слева, шлагбаумы, колонна Ленинского района. Где это еще может быть?

----------


## OMF

> Ребята, у brassla в альбоме есть фотка с надписью Московская. Разве это Московская???
> Вложение 4167561


 Это больше напоминает Харьков (Полтавский шлях). В Одессе мне не припоминаются широкие трамвайные пути с железнодорожным переездом в тех местах, где проходили демонстрации.

----------


## OMF

> Очень похоже. Трамвайная станция слева, шлагбаумы, колонна Ленинского района. Где это еще может быть?


 Трамвайна станция отсюда видна не так и выглядит по-другому, нет Лесной ул., рельсов справа никогда не было, а рельсы слева - ближе к тротуару, нет загиба Московской влево у Газового пер. Ленинский р-н был в любом Мухосранске. Колонна Ленинского р-на собиралась на Молдаванке (на Прохоровской или Госпитальной), но никак не на Пересыпи.

----------


## Milkaway

> Коли зашла речь о Голгофе
> Вложение 4166810


 

Да - да, в книжке ,,Кино в Одессе,, именно эта картинка, но там практически нет полутонов и о том, что на ней происходит надо догадываться, а на этой фотке всё замечательно видно . Спасибо ....

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ленинский р-н был в любом Мухосранске.


 Вот и я о том, что это не Одесса.

----------


## brassl

> Go raibh maith agat! (спасибо на ирландском)


  Խնդրում եմ (пожалуйста, на армянском  :smileflag: )

----------


## mlch

Полиглоты, блин, сплошные собрались. 
Ничего, что я по русски?

----------


## inborz

Насчет фотки -не знаю, но колонна Ленинского района собиралась на Пересыпи, у моста. С отцом в детстве ходила

----------


## victor.odessa

> Насчет фотки -не знаю, но колонна Ленинского района собиралась на Пересыпи, у моста. С отцом в детстве ходила


 Да, возле синагоги, но я о том, что не могу "наложить" эту картинку ни на один район города.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Ребята, у brassla в альбоме есть фотка с надписью Московская. Разве это Московская???
> Вложение 4167561


 Да, это Пересыпь. Кто сомневается, предлагаю сьездить и посмотреть на крыши домов по нечетной стороне. Рисунок идентичный.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Да, это Пересыпь. Кто сомневается, предлагаю сьездить и посмотреть на крыши домов по нечетной стороне. Рисунок идентичный.


 Я сомневаюсь. Конкретно, какие №№ домов по Московской здесь засняты?

----------


## VicTur

> А самолет в парке Горького помнит кто то?   Интересно но фотографии нигде нет!


 Я упорно помню самолёт в парке Ленинского Комсомола. Ну не может меня настолько подводить память. Возможно, таких самолётов-кинотеатров было всё-таки два — в обоих парках?

----------


## Киров

Но фотографировали с моста.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Но фотографировали с моста.


 А где памятник В.И.Ленину, где здания сберкассы, магазина канцтоваров, хлебного магазина, аптеки, Казанская церковь??? И что это за второй ряд домов слева? И что, трамвайные рельсы проходили по середине Московской? А не слишком ли она узкая на данном фото?

----------


## malyutka_e

Кстати, фотограф Малкус был членом Императорского технического общества.
Это штамп с паспарту его фотографий. Буквы вдавлены в картон.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я упорно помню самолёт в парке Ленинского Комсомола. Ну не может меня настолько подводить память.


  Память может подводить. Не было самолета там.

----------


## exse

А мне помнится, что был. Стоял ближе к Кинапу.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Я упорно помню самолёт в парке Ленинского Комсомола. Ну не может меня настолько подводить память. Возможно, таких самолётов-кинотеатров было всё-таки два — в обоих парках?


 В парке Ленкома был самолёт.

----------


## kravshik

> Память может подводить. Не было самолета там.


 *В парке Ленкома тоже был самолет.*...сам с него магний спиливал кусочки с ободов.....кстати и после пожара самолета в парке Горького,тоже кусочком магния разжился с обода ,делали шутихи....было время.....

----------


## Киров

Пьедестал памятника на фото видно,самого вождя что-то загораживает,на церкви тогда куполов не было-мы там мебель покупали.Трамвайные пути уходят справа налево,вероятно была ветка прямо в город...Где-то на военном фото я обращал внимание,на такое расположение маршрута трамваев...

----------


## OMF

Это может быть Московской только ДО 1956 г. (перешивки на широкую колею), но пути выглядят как ширококолейные. Конфигурация соотвествует этой -http://odessatrolley.com/TramRail/Rte6.jpg

но не видно Лесной ул. и загиба Московской у Газового пер. Также интересно было бы узнать, когда Московская стала односторонней, т.к. здесь все указывает на двустороннее движение.

----------


## brassl

Одна новая, остальные чуть лучшего качества. Так, глядишь, всю серию и найдем  :smileflag:

----------


## Maklak

> Память может подводить. Не было самолета там.


 Первый самолёт БЫЛ в "Савицком" (Ленинского Комсомола)! Не путать с парком Ленина - "Долинкой"!)))

----------


## Maklak

> Это может быть Московской только ДО 1956 г. (перешивки на широкую колею), но пути выглядят как ширококолейные. Конфигурация соотвествует этой -http://odessatrolley.com/TramRail/Rte6.jpg
> Вложение 4169376
> но не видно Лесной ул. и загиба Московской у Газового пер. Также интересно было бы узнать, *когда Московская стала односторонней*, т.к. здесь* все указывает на двустороннее движение.*


 *
*При Гурвице! Тогда же, когда и дорогу на Поскот, наконец-то СДЕЛАЛ! За что ему и СПАСИБО!

----------


## Milkaway

> В парке Ленкома был самолёт.


 А правда ли, что в свое время, после ,,перестройки,, в этот парк свезли всех Ленинов и другие статуи деятелей революции - как бы снова ,,в ссылку,,. Кто-то мне рассказывал, что была устроена целая аллея в глухой части парка, по бокам которой через каждые три - пять метров стояли эти самые изваяния Советской Эпохи....и зрелище, по словам очевидцев, было жуткое - даже сюрреалистическое .... Я в те годы там не была. Правда ли это или очередная ,,одесская легенда,, ....

----------


## Black_Shef

> А правда ли,


 Правда, сфоткать было нечем, поэтому у меня таких фоток нет

----------


## Milkaway

> Правда, сфоткать было нечем, поэтому у меня таких фоток нет


 И что - их действительно было очень много ....
А куда же они исчезли и примерно в какие годы.

----------


## mlch

> И что - их действительно было очень много ....
> А куда же они исчезли и примерно в какие годы.


 Их было пару десятков. Кроме Ленинов там был бюст Свердлова с Канатной угол Сабанского, памятник Кирову с Базарной.  Может кто-то еще... Не помню уже.
Стояли они на аллее, ведущей от ныне стоящего памятника Ленину в сторону бывшей танцплощадки. 
Может и сейчас еще стоят. С дороги ту аллею не видно, а внутрь я не заходил уже давно.

----------


## kravshik

Вскоре после создания АЛЛЕИ ИЛЬИЧЕЙ ....она со временем исчезла , наверное растворилась во времени...."Ленин жив........

я вот тоже на д этим думал,если уже устроили аллею,то куда они делись..............

----------


## Семирек

> Одна новая, остальные чуть лучшего качества. Так, глядишь, всю серию и найдем 
> Вложение 4169552 Вложение 4169553 Вложение 4169554


 Первое фото слева с толпой народу - это что - Лондонская?

----------


## brassl

Нет, Валиховский. Вся серия на стори в Архиве. Хотя нет, не вся, одно фото где то на форуме выложено ранее.
Староконка пустая сегодня, но купил одно фото Читова, у нас такой оборотки не было.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Первое фото слева с толпой народу - это что - Лондонская?


 Это все тот же Валиховский переулок. Интосана спешит на вызов :smileflag:

----------


## Семирек

> Нет, Валиховский. Вся серия на стори в Архиве. Хотя нет, не вся, одно фото где то на форуме выложено ранее.
> Староконка пустая сегодня, но купил одно фото Читова, у нас такой оборотки не было.


 А да, теперь увидел, что нет! Просто балконы на здании чуть похожи на лондонские...

----------


## Семирек

> Это все тот же Валиховский переулок. Интосана спешит на вызов


 Да я же не слежу за всей темой и обсуждениями. Просто увидел фото и задал вопрос!

----------


## Videlicit

> Нет, Валиховский. Вся серия на стори в Архиве. Хотя нет, не вся, одно фото где то на форуме выложено ранее.
> Староконка пустая сегодня, но купил одно фото Читова, у нас такой оборотки не было.


 сколько ещё таких фоток в городе ... наверно немного осталось

----------


## OMF

> [/B]При Гурвице! Тогда же, когда и дорогу на Поскот, наконец-то СДЕЛАЛ! За что ему и СПАСИБО!


 Ну, положим, она стала односторонней ЗАДОЛГО до Гурвица. Я ее помню (с начала 60-х) уже односторонней, но вот была ли она односторонней в 50-е - не знаю. Между прочим схема, которую я выставил - с 1929 г., т.е. ДО постройки кольца на Лесной. После этого конфигурация путей могла поменяться.

----------


## Киров

> [/B]При Гурвице! Тогда же, когда и дорогу на Поскот, наконец-то СДЕЛАЛ! За что ему и СПАСИБО!


 Попридержите свое спасибо,я точно помню,что в конце 6ох годов Московская была односторонняя...А Гурвиц попробовал автобусы пустить,как бы против обычного движения...погибла девочка,короче все вернули обратно.

----------


## Киров

Совсем забыл,я же утром фото сделал:посмотрите,как слева дома по мере удаления возвышаются...точь точь,как на обсуждаемом фото...а Ильич просто за фонарь спрятался...   ATTACH=CONFIG]4171247[/ATTACH]

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.rupivo.ru/index.php?id=388 
http://www.rupivo.ru/index.php?id=106 
http://www.rupivo.ru/index.php?id=196 
http://www.rupivo.ru/index.php?id=113 
http://www.rupivo.ru/index.php?id=78 
http://www.rupivo.ru/index.php?id=228 
http://www.rupivo.ru/index.php?id=174

----------


## victor.odessa

> Совсем забыл,я же утром фото сделал:посмотрите,как слева дома по мере удаления возвышаются...точь точь,как на обсуждаемом фото...а Ильич просто за фонарь спрятался...   ATTACH=CONFIG]4171247[/ATTACH]


 Спасибо за фото. Возможно и спрятался Ильич, но я хочу ещё поспрашивать у старожилов. Ещё раз спасибо.

----------


## Maklak

> Попридержите свое спасибо,я точно помню,что* в конце 6ох годов Московская была односторонняя*...А Гурвиц попробовал автобусы пустить,как бы против обычного движения...погибла девочка,короче все вернули обратно.


 Правда - Ваша!) А Гурвицу, за дорогу, всё равно - Спасибо!) И...холоднокровнее, пжалста!)))

----------


## Гидрант

> Спасибо за фото. Возможно и спрятался Ильич, но я хочу ещё поспрашивать у старожилов. Ещё раз спасибо.


 А в каком году Ленин встал с протянутой рукой на этом месте? Возможно, на фотке он не спрятался, а еще *не появился*, и если так, то появляется возможность датировать поточнее.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А в каком году Ленин встал с протянутой рукой на этом месте? Возможно, на фотке он не спрятался, а еще *не появился*, и если так, то появляется возможность датировать поточнее.


 После войны, точную дату буду искать.

----------


## Ричар

> Их было пару десятков. Кроме Ленинов там был бюст Свердлова с Канатной угол Сабанского, памятник Кирову с Базарной.  Может кто-то еще... Не помню уже.
> Стояли они на аллее, ведущей от ныне стоящего памятника Ленину в сторону бывшей танцплощадки. 
> Может и сейчас еще стоят. С дороги ту аллею не видно, а внутрь я не заходил уже давно.


 Нету там щас ничего.Только два Ленина в начале и конце  этой аллеи.Один который с Куликового поля. Другой уступил свое место ему, а сам стал в другом месте.

----------


## VicTur

> Их было пару десятков. Кроме Ленинов там был бюст Свердлова с Канатной угол Сабанского, памятник Кирову с Базарной.  Может кто-то еще... Не помню уже.
> Стояли они на аллее, ведущей от ныне стоящего памятника Ленину в сторону бывшей танцплощадки. 
> Может и сейчас еще стоят. С дороги ту аллею не видно, а внутрь я не заходил уже давно.


 Сейчас их осталось всего два: http://lingvik.livejournal.com/10255.html.

Свердлов как был, так и остался на Канатной, только спрятался во двор: http://goodessa.livejournal.com/15518.html.

----------


## brassl

Яхт клуб. Вроде такого не было. Нашел пару фото по фотомастерским, залью к вечеру на Яндекс (все обычные)

----------


## brassl

И еще один Яхт клуб нашелся  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

А как Вам такое?  :smileflag:

----------


## polvnic

[QUOTE=brassl;28576405]А как Вам такое?  :smileflag: 
Просто здорово!

----------


## Milkaway

> А как Вам такое? 
> Вложение 4176312


 Отлично! Да еще и с кусочком корпуса Крытых рынков .... Это, надо думать, вид с ул. Торговой вглубь ....

----------


## mlch

> Отлично! Да еще и с кусочком корпуса Крытых рынков .... Это, надо думать, вид с ул. Торговой вглубь ....


  С перекрестка Торговой и Коблевской.

----------


## фауст

> С перекрестка Торговой и Коблевской.


  Там 2 корпуса близко сходятся , а но фото - слева большое пространство.
Как по мне - фотографировали с современного Новобазарного переулка,  там где автостанция.

----------


## polvnic

> Отлично! Да еще и с кусочком корпуса Крытых рынков .... Это, надо думать, вид с ул. Торговой вглубь ....


 Думаю, что вид со стороны Новобазарного пер. (автостанция), справа - торец бывшего рыбного корпуса, сгоревшего, а недавно окончательно снесенного. 
 Со стороны Торговой - расстояние между корпусами намного меньше.

----------


## SaMoVar

1854 год

Есть подозрение, что картинка отзеркалена.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за хорошие комментарии и плюсики  :smileflag: 
Вроде бы это серия 1917 года, но утверждать не берусь

----------


## SaMoVar

То же самое, 1917

----------


## brassl



----------


## Jorjic

Мне все же кажется, что снято с Княжеского переулка, а изображение зеркальное.

Хотя, конечно, исключить Новобазарный тоже нельзя. К сожалению, мне неизвестно, как был сориентирован храм. А из планов это однозначно не следует. Я раньше почему-то считал, что по оси Коблевской, но, видимо, это не так.

----------


## фауст

> Мне все же кажется, что снято с Княжеского переулка, а изображение зеркальное.
> Вложение 4177163.


  С Княжеского - есть вход в корпус ( с торца).
На старом фото- входа нет.

----------


## Milkaway

Ну, канонически вход в Храм должен быть напротив Алтаря, но в городских условиях это не всегда возможно, поэтому иногда главный вход бывает и сбоку, а Алтарь всегда - за очень редким исключением - должен быть ориентирован на восход Солнца ....

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну, канонически вход в Храм должен быть напротив Алтаря, но в городских условиях это не всегда возможно....


 Теорию мы знаем, нам бы практику пройти.©

----------


## Jorjic

Это на скорую руку слеплено.

----------


## SaMoVar

Зеркало или нет можно разобраться по вывеске, которая на здании рынка исит.Я не могу её прочитать)) Может кому-то удастся?

----------


## korsar2202

> Это на скорую руку слеплено.
> Вложение 4177371


  В оригинальной фотографии надпись над окном, закрытом жалюзи, заканчивается на "ер". В вашем варианте слово должно начинаться с этой буквы.

----------


## Milkaway

Ну, рискну предположить следующее: зная в общем теорию и имея вид сверху Сретенской церкви на плане 1917 года - а мы знаем, что как-правило, очертания зданий на планах соответствуют таковым на местности - то очень даже возможно, что главный вход в Храм находился со стороны Новобазарного пер-ка - потому как на плане видно, что за Храмом в его ограде есть хозпостройки.  Тогда всё сходиться и фото не зеркальное. Еще одним аргументом в пользу этого предположения можно рассматривать расположение корпусов самих Крытых рынков, которые не могли в те времена построить перед главным входом в Храм... а может быть главный вход вообще был со стороны Конной ...
Вот такие соображения ....

----------


## OMF

> Зеркало или нет можно разобраться по вывеске, которая на здании рынка исит.Я не могу её прочитать)) Может кому-то удастся?


 На вывеске написано "Биржа труда". Изображение не зеркальное.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну, рискну предположить следующее: зная в общем теорию и имея вид сверху Сретенской церкви на плане 1917 года - а мы знаем, что как-правило, очертания зданий на планах соответствуют таковым на местности - то очень даже возможно, что главный вход в Храм находился со стороны Новобазарного пер-ка - потому как на плане видно, что за Храмом в его ограде есть хозпостройки.  Тогда всё сходиться и фото не зеркальное. Еще одним аргументом в пользу этого предположения можно рассматривать расположение корпусов самих Крытых рынков, которые не могли в те времена построить перед главным входом в Храм... а может быть главный вход вообще был со стороны Конной ...
> Вот такие соображения ....


 Я тоже сказал, что исключить Новобазарный переулок нельзя. Просто у нас нет изображения того крыла. Вполне возможно, что оно было идентичным.
Ну а если korsar2202 удалось уверенно расшифровать надпись, то сомнений нет. Надпись на выложенном фото нечитабельна.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Спасибо за хорошие комментарии и плюсики 
> Вроде бы это серия 1917 года, но утверждать не берусь
> Вложение 4177028


 Льва на металл пустили с памятника?

----------


## polvnic

> Мне все же кажется, что снято с Княжеского переулка, а изображение зеркальное.
> Вложение 4177163
> Хотя, конечно, исключить Новобазарный тоже нельзя. К сожалению, мне неизвестно, как был сориентирован храм. А из планов это однозначно не следует. Я раньше почему-то считал, что по оси Коблевской, но, видимо, это не так.


 Сретинский храм был действительно сорентирован по оси Коблевской. На фото слева - хорошо сохранившийся дом по Коблевской 17/19:



Мы видим левый придел храма - во имя святителя Николая Чудотворца.

Сретинский храм имел всего три придела. Главный престол храма был освящен во имя Сретения Господня - обращен  к Новобазарному пер., его мы видим на обсуждаемом фото.
Правый  придел - во имя Благоверного князя Михаила Тверского смотрит на Коблевскую в сторону Цирка.
Это хорошо видно и на плане 1917г., показанным  SaMoVar

----------


## brassl

Всем хорошего вечера!

----------


## Киров

Да,это вид от автостанции.

----------


## brassl

Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Jorjic

Какие интересные и нетривиальные фото! Спасибо!
И очень странное примитивное оформление.

----------


## фауст

> И очень странное примитивное оформление.


 Похоже- австрияк какой-то , в 1918 году фотографировал.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Всем хорошего дня!
> Вложение 4179639


 Где вы находите такие фото?

----------


## mlch

> Где вы находите такие фото?


 Вопрос истинного знатока!  :smileflag:  
(Что-то меня сегодня потроллить потянуло)

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Вопрос истинного знатока!  
> (Что-то меня сегодня потроллить потянуло)


 ???

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> ???


  Это был сарказм.

----------


## brassl

> Где вы находите такие фото?


  формула проста - немного Староконки+чуть интернета+малость фарта = хорошее настроение форумчан. А что еще надо?  :smileflag:  Главное выкладывать то что нашел, а не складывать в стол, тогда будут еще находки  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Случайно заметил на известной фотографии неизвестную надпись (даже две) типа нашей "не влезай - убьет": "Прикосновение к проводам грозит смертью".

----------


## Trs

О, а номер вагона на мосту — 50?

----------


## malyutka_e

> О, а номер вагона на мосту — 50?


 На нем нет номера сбоку.

----------


## Trs

Есть. Две цифры номера как раз разделены токоприёмником вагона, въезжающего под мост. Считалось, что это 46, но на снимке видно не то 50, не то 56.

----------


## brassl

У меня по этой серии все. Но носом чую - должно быть еще  :smileflag: 
 
Всем хорошего вечера

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще один трамвай - летний. Тот, который ездит сейчас на 1 апреля это его жалкие останки. Обратите внимание на шторки от солнца - что-то их сейчас не видно. 
Почему в Америке до сих пор ездят трамваи позапрошлого века и выглядят также, как 100 лет назад, а у нас все превращено в хлам ?
Кажется, офицер интересуется какой-то из дам на переднем плане :smileflag: .

----------


## malyutka_e

> Есть. Две цифры номера как раз разделены токоприёмником вагона, въезжающего под мост. Считалось, что это 46, но на снимке видно не то 50, не то 56.


 На фото номер не виден, поэтому его  нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да,это вид от автостанции.Вложение 4178252


 Это было сразу понятно по расположению крестов - их плоскость была параллельна Коблевской, а дальше других вариантов просто не остается :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть. Две цифры номера как раз разделены токоприёмником вагона, въезжающего под мост. Считалось, что это 46, но на снимке видно не то 50, не то 56.


 Там номер просматривается еще и у второго конца вагона. OMF расшифровал его как 46. Я ему очень доверяю.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Еще один трамвай - летний.


 Я обратил внимание на рельсы. Они имеют изгиб, возможно это Преображенская / Тираспольской площади.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я обратил внимание на рельсы. Они имеют изгиб, возможно это Преображенская / Тираспольской площади.


 Нет, рельсы поворачивают на Садовую. За трамваем фасад Пассажа.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нет, рельсы поворачивают на Садовую. За трамваем фасад Пассажа.


 Да, спасибо, я уже разобрался, зайдя на сайт Одесса на колёсах.

----------


## Son'ka

> кто может разобрать, что тут было написано?


 Давно не заглядывала, вы уже разгадали что это за здание, вот есть ссылка, где все рассказано что это за здание, там есть и старое фото                                                 http://odessit.ua/2012/02/17/k-istokam-metrologii-i-standartizacii-v-odesse

----------


## OMF

> Там номер просматривается еще и у второго конца вагона. OMF расшифровал его как 46. Я ему очень доверяю.


 Сознаюсь, что был таки неправ - это не 46, а 36. Вагон, кстати знаменит тем, что был уменьшен в размерах и работал как детский трамвай в парке Шевченко. Фото и видео - тут http://odessatrolley.com/Photogallery1/36.htm

----------


## OMF

> Случайно заметил на известной фотографии неизвестную надпись (даже две) типа нашей "не влезай - убьет": "Прикосновение к проводам грозит смертью".


 Как бы получить этот большой скан полностью? В личку - [email protected]

----------


## krust

> У меня по этой серии все. Но носом чую - должно быть еще 
> Вложение 4183071 Вложение 4183076
> Всем хорошего вечера


 По всей видимости это всё, в альбоме среди городов причерноморья только семь фото-открыток из Одессы. Датируются 1916-1918гг. Жаль приклеенных намертво. 




> формула проста - немного Староконки+чуть интернета+малость фарта = хорошее настроение форумчан. А что еще надо? Главное выкладывать то что нашел, а не складывать в стол, тогда будут еще находки


 Неужели альбом таки вернулся из Румынии в Одессу?

----------


## brassl

Судя по цене которую просят за Одесские фото и не вернется  :smileflag: . Эту серию я нашел в сетке, на аукционе.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Еще один трамвай - летний. Тот, который ездит сейчас на 1 апреля это его жалкие останки. Обратите внимание на шторки от солнца - что-то их сейчас не видно. 
> Почему в Америке до сих пор ездят трамваи позапрошлого века и выглядят также, как 100 лет назад, а у нас все превращено в хлам ?
> Кажется, офицер интересуется какой-то из дам на переднем плане.


 Оо, какое пикантное фото. Спасибо, полностью передается дух тех времен!

----------


## Jorjic

> Еще один трамвай - летний. Тот, который ездит сейчас на 1 апреля это его жалкие останки...


 А ведь я на таком еще ездил. Только не на моторном, а прицепном. Летом было очень приятно ездить (только если нет дождика).

----------


## Скрытик

> Судя по цене которую просят за Одесские фото и не вернется . Эту серию я нашел в сетке, на аукционе.


  А можно порядок цены узнать?

----------


## Trs

Так нынешний вагон никогда бельгийским и не был. Это репликар из вагона 1955 года постройки. Его переоборудовали в 1981 году. Оригинальные бельгийские четырёхосные летние прицепы все списаны в 1967 году, тогда же списано большинство переживших войну четырёхосных моторных ( все они были закрытыми). А открытые вагоны, подобные тому, что на снимке, были переделаны в закрытые ещё в начале 1930-х.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Второе фото - Севастополь. Сверху виднеется здание учебки им.Октябрьского. Я там провёл полгода своей юности.

----------


## VicTur

> Второе фото - Севастополь. Сверху виднеется здание учебки им.Октябрьского. Я там провёл полгода своей юности.


 Ваше замечание к этому посту относится или к этому?
В дальнейшем, пожалуйста, отвечайте с цитированием. А то непонятно, о чём речь.

----------


## polvnic

Весенний день.  Boulevard en Odessa.



Оригинал со стеклянной фотопластинки 2600х2400.

----------


## kravshik

> Давно не заглядывала, вы уже разгадали что это за здание, вот есть ссылка, где все рассказано что это за здание, там есть и старое фото                                                 http://odessit.ua/2012/02/17/k-istokam-metrologii-i-standartizacii-v-odesse


 Без обид,
а мы и не разгадывали здесь,многие знают,а если не знают,всегда с удовольствием подскажем.......разгадки это в соседней темке..........спасибо за ссылку...

----------


## kravshik

> Случайно заметил на известной фотографии неизвестную надпись (даже две) типа нашей "не влезай - убьет": "Прикосновение к проводам грозит смертью".


 Вот тоже мое фото -может что увидим

----------


## Jorjic

> Весенний день.  Boulevard en Odessa.
> Оригинал со стеклянной фотопластинки 2600х2400.


 Какой роскошный кронштейн для фонаря! 
Интересно, что написано на табличке?

----------


## Чебурген

Фото кирхи, планетария, морвокзала с Потёмкинскаой конца 70-х в этой теме будет интересно? Тогда оцифрую, выложу...  :smileflag:

----------


## polvnic

> Какой роскошный кронштейн для фонаря! 
> Интересно, что написано на табличке?


 Я прочесть не смог. Могу сбросить на e-mail оригинал. Попробуйте.

----------


## brassl

> Фото кирхи, планетария, морвокзала с Потёмкинскаой конца 70-х в этой теме будет интересно? Тогда оцифрую, выложу...


  Конечно интересно!

----------


## Jorjic

> Я прочесть не смог. Могу сбросить на e-mail оригинал. Попробуйте.


 Я тоже вряд ли смогу. Вот если OMF заинтересуется...

----------


## Чебурген

> Конечно интересно!


 Ну так вот... Детские экзерсисы во второй половине 70-х, "Смена- 8М"  :smileflag: 

Вложение 4189992 Вложение 4189991 Вложение 4189990

----------


## SaMoVar

А мосты были аж до Базарной! Я читал, что часть мостиков просто засыпали. И они под дорогами продолжают жизнь))). Коцебу уже в строю. Карта 1854.

----------


## SaMoVar

Любопытны мостики Александровского проспекта. Оттуда же.

----------


## OMF

> Я прочесть не смог. Могу сбросить на e-mail оригинал. Попробуйте.


 Попробую. Оригинал - на [email protected], пожалуйста

----------


## Shipshin

[QUOTE=Чебурген;28643712]Ну так вот... Детские экзерсисы во второй половине 70-х, "Смена- 8М"  :smileflag: 

 А что с размерами? Больше не получается?

----------


## Чебурген

> А что с размерами? Больше не получается?


 Даже не ожидал, что заинтересует...  :smileflag:  Стыдно признаться, до сих пор не зарегился на ресурсах типа Радикала, а аккаунтом жены там как-то неудобно пользоваться...  :smileflag:  Пришлите мне свой емейл в ЛС, если такой вариант приемлем, отошлю покрупнее.

----------


## SaMoVar

Радикал не требует регистрации.

----------


## Скрытик

> Даже не ожидал, что заинтересует...  Стыдно признаться, до сих пор не зарегился на ресурсах типа Радикала, а аккаунтом жены там как-то неудобно пользоваться...  Пришлите мне свой емейл в ЛС, если такой вариант приемлем, отошлю покрупнее.


  Ты репу "читаешь"?  :smileflag:  Могу на ОдессаСтори дать доступ.

----------


## Скрытик

> Радикал не требует регистрации.


  Лучше регистрироваться, но не на Радикале. У меня примерно треть фото там пропало безвозвратно (((

----------


## OMF

> Даже не ожидал, что заинтересует...  Стыдно признаться, до сих пор не зарегился на ресурсах типа Радикала, а аккаунтом жены там как-то неудобно пользоваться...  Пришлите мне свой емейл в ЛС, если такой вариант приемлем, отошлю покрупнее.


 Мне, пожалуйста, Икарус покрупнее - [email protected]

----------


## Jorjic

> Лучше регистрироваться, но не на Радикале. У меня примерно треть фото там пропало безвозвратно (((


 Аналогичная история. И грузится очень медленно. Пробую pixs.ru и ipicture.ru, но пока не очень нравится.

----------


## Скрытик

> Аналогичная история. И грузится очень медленно. Пробую pixs.ru и ipicture.ru, но пока не очень нравится.


 ОдессаСтори не понравился?  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> ОдессаСтори не понравился?


 Понравился очень (руками brassl). Теперь пытаюсь что-то придумать, сам не знаю что. Просто бессистемно выкладывать фото скучно. Ну, и потом у меня не только тематические, а и самые разные. Сейчас еще пробую google+, но с него неудобно публиковаться на форуме.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот тоже мое фото -может что увидим


 Ни хрена не видно.

----------


## OMF

> Ни хрена не видно.


 Как раз даже лучше видно, чем на твоем. И после всех и всяческих измышлений с Фотошопом выносится мое общее мнение - на мосту вагон 47. Дальше будем ждать деблюринг от Фотошопа...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Как раз даже лучше видно, чем на твоем. И после всех и всяческих измышлений с Фотошопом выносится мое общее мнение - на мосту вагон 47. Дальше будем ждать деблюринг от Фотошопа...


  Насчет "лучше видно" ты загнул. И никакой Фотошоп не найдет там № 47, даже если обдеблюрится  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

У OMF в фотожабе есть кнопка "Сделать лучше".

----------


## Алик Савенков

> У меня по этой серии все. Но носом чую - должно быть еще 
> Вложение 4183071 Вложение 4183076
> Всем хорошего вечера


 Я имел ввиду второй снимок, это Севастополь, учебка им. Октябрьского

----------


## brassl

Я то как раз понял, у меня были сомнения по этому снимку  :smileflag:

----------


## Гражданин А.

Последние деньки Одесской брусчатки (фото 28 апреля 2008 г.)

и

кстати, кто знает где она сейчас "лежит"

----------


## mlch

> Последние деньки Одесской брусчатки (фото 28 апреля 2008 г.)
> 
> и
> 
> кстати, кто знает где она сейчас "лежит"


 Ну, конкретно эта брусчатка лежала на Приморском не слишком долго. Ее положили уже после войны. Изначально бульвар был немощеный, а потом - асфальтированым.
Хотя, как по мне - эта брусчатка выглядела гораздо аутентичней, чем та, что сейчас выложена. 
Но, кое-кто хотел хорошо заработать на этой "реконструции". И достиг своей цели.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну, конкретно эта брусчатка лежала на Приморском не слишком долго. Ее положили уже после войны. Изначально бульвар был немощеный, а потом - асфальтированным.


 Я помню эти немощеные аллеи. Конечно, под нынешние туфельки это не канает, но тогда это выглядело очень приятно, по-домашнему.

----------


## Чебурген

> Я помню эти немощеные аллеи. Конечно, под нынешние туфельки это не канает, но тогда это выглядело очень приятно, по-домашнему.


 А где булыжник с Успенской (риторический вопрос)?  :smileflag: 



> Но, кое-кто хотел хорошо заработать на этой "реконструции". И достиг своей цели.


  Чтобы не оффтопить, Арман Дюплессиевич на 1 апреля то ли 88-го, то ли 89-го года. Шоб не мёрз и блестел, фольгой накрыли  :smileflag: 
Вложение 4193556

----------


## Kamin

Люди видели несколько больших машин вывозящих брусчатку из Одессы (была укрыта брезентом, да он был плохо закреплен и развевался по ходу)

----------


## Jorjic

> Арман Дюплессиевич на 1 апреля то ли 88-го, то ли 89-го года. Шоб не мёрз и блестел, фольгой накрыли


 Ну и он же на 30 лет раньше рядом с вашим покорным слугой.

----------


## Лысый0

> Ну и он же на 30 лет раньше рядом с вашим покорным слугой.


  Сбор выпускников перед написанием сочинения по русской литературе с целью узнать темы?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну и он же на 30 лет раньше рядом с вашим покорным слугой.


 И дифирамбы петь тебе захочет вся Одесса-мама.
И вместо Дюка Ришелье, взайдёшь на пьедестал ты, с нами.

----------


## Jorjic

> Сбор выпускников перед написанием сочинения по русской литературе с целью узнать темы?


 Нет, это, по-моему, последний звонок. Темы мы узнавали там же, но вечером.

----------


## Чебурген

> Нет, это, по-моему, последний звонок. Темы мы узнавали там же, но вечером.


 А какой это год? "Методом дедукции" где-то 58-60-й?

----------


## Jorjic

Это было в 1958 году, больше полувека назад.

----------


## Лысый0

> Нет, это, по-моему, последний звонок. Темы мы узнавали там же, но вечером.


 Вроде и женских школ уже не было...  :smileflag:  Вторая у грота на бульваре....

----------


## Jorjic

> Вроде и женских школ уже не было...  Вторая у грота на бульваре....


 Да, я с 7-го класса учился в смешанной школе. Меня перевели из мужской 43-й в женскую 36-ю. Женские школы сопротивлялись, как могли. На фото, конечно, не реальное соотношение, но девочек было больше. Особенно после окончания средней школы многие мальчики ушли. Кто-то не успевал, а кто-то вынужден был уйти по материальным соображениями.

----------


## Чебурген

Не знаю, оффтопно, или нет... Справа на фото- Ваш покорный слуга. Слева снизу- дата  :smileflag: 

Вложение 4194191

----------


## Jorjic

> Не знаю, оффтопно, или нет... Справа на фото- Ваш покорный слуга. Слева снизу- дата


 Еще и на паспарту, по-взрослому. Здорово!

----------


## Milkaway

> Не знаю, оффтопно, или нет... Справа на фото- Ваш покорный слуга. Слева снизу- дата 
> 
> Вложение 4194191


 Замечательное фото ... но с тех времен Вы сильно изменились ...

----------


## Jorjic

Прошу прощения, но повторяю фото специально для *mlch*, которому ресурс недоступен.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Замечательное фото ... но с тех времен Вы сильно изменились ...


 Причем, не в лучшую сторону :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

Как выглядело ДТП в Одессе в конце 70-х (с того же ракурса  :smileflag: )
Вложение 4194757 Вложение 4194756

----------


## Good++++

> Как выглядело ДТП в Одессе в конце 70-х (с того же ракурса )
> Вложение 4194757 Вложение 4194756


  К месту ДТП сразу катафалку подгоняли? :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Прошу прощения, но повторяю фото специально для *mlch*, которому ресурс недоступен.
> Вложение 4194552


 Большое спасибо!
Действительно - на это надо было посмотреть.

----------


## Good++++

Узнал сегодня информацию, что на Соборке сразу после войны были перезахоронены останки героев-освободителей Одессы, в т.ч. и Яша Гордиенко. 
А в каком месте это было захоронение?
Вот нашел подтверждение (интервью сестры):



> Хоронить расстрелянных партизан не разрешали. Мы с мамой ночью ползком добрались до площади казни, оттащили Яшу в ров, завернули его в простынь и засыпали землей, сделав горку и положив на нее несколько камушков. На следующий день пришли, а могилку брата разровняли. Мы снова сделали маленькую горку...
> Папа, узнав о расстреле Яши, не выдержал такого удара и через месяц умер. Мы его похоронили на Втором кладбище. Когда наш город очистили от оккупантов, там же, рядом с папой, похоронили Яшу. О судьбе Алеши стало известно лишь в 2000 году. По запросу о нем в областной архив нам ответили, что партизан Алексей Яковлевич Гордиенко расстрелян 20 марта 1942 года. Похоронен в братской могиле на том же Втором кладбище.
> Сначала прах Яши Гордиенко в числе других героев-освободителей Одессы был захоронен на Соборной площади, а с открытием Аллеи Славы перенесен туда. Очень надеюсь, что брат, наконец, обрел постоянное и достойное место покоя.
> 
> Источник: odvestnik.com.ua/issue/299/6283/print/


 Возникает еще один вопрос: а почему Героя СССР Галецкого А.Д. не перезахоронили на Аллее Славы?



> Это могила летчика Галецкого А. Д., героя Советского Союза на Куликовом поле. Погиб 16 апреля 1945 года. Он учился в 59-й школе (Пироговская, угол Канатной).На ней и сейчас находится мемориальная доска со стороны Канатной. Могила находилась в районе памятника павшим героям революции. Вдали видны Павловские дома дешевых квартир. Фото, правда, зеркальное.

----------


## SaMoVar

Возле моего деда на кладбище стоит плита с выбитыми тремя фамилиями ГСС. От плиты кусок отколот, фамилии еле-еле можно прочитать. Это на участке военных захоронений.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Узнал сегодня информацию, что на Соборке сразу после войны были перезахоронены останки героев-освободителей Одессы, в т.ч. и Яша Гордиенко. 
> А в каком месте это было захоронение?
> Вот нашел подтверждение (интервью сестры):
> 
> Возникает еще один вопрос: а почему Героя СССР Галецкого А.Д. не перезахоронили на Аллее Славы?


 Есть еще одна, единственная сохранившаяся до наших дней могила на ул. Черноморского казачества (не помню, какой номер, недалеко от Ярмарочной площади). Это могила летчика, погибшего незадолго до освобождения Одессы. Интересно, что использован гранитный памятник со старого кладбища. На обратной его стороне видно, что родная надпись срезана. Наверное, была такая традиция - хоронить погибших на улицах и площадях  города. Сейчас это не понятно, но в какой-то степени она продолжается. Вспомните венки на столбах, недалеко от места гибели пешеходов под колесами машин.

----------


## Чебурген

> Возле моего деда на кладбище стоит плита с выбитыми тремя фамилиями ГСС. От плиты кусок отколот, фамилии еле-еле можно прочитать. Это на участке военных захоронений.


 На Втором кладбище есть аллея захоронений участников войны. Она за последние 20 лет сильно изменилась(и надгробия, и сама "аллея")... Насчёт Яши Гордиенко... Да, одна из версий... Не более, чем "претендующая", сорри...

----------


## SaMoVar

Изначально хоронили в скверах и парках. Рядом с местом гибели. Потом, после освобождения, когда жизнь в городе устаканивалась более-менее, могилы переносили на мемориалы, в братские могилы, на кладбища.

----------


## SaMoVar

Насчёт Яши Гордиенко - правда. Его тело захоронено на Аллее Славы. Сестра перезахоронила. По её словам, конечно, но зачем ей врать? Особенно во времена СССР.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Есть еще одна, единственная сохранившаяся до наших дней могила на ул. Черноморского казачества (не помню, какой номер, недалеко от Ярмарочной площади). Это могила летчика, погибшего незадолго до освобождения Одессы. Интересно, что использован гранитный памятник со старого кладбища. На обратной его стороне видно, что родная надпись срезана. Наверное, была такая традиция - хоронить погибших на улицах и площадях  города. Сейчас это не понятно, но в какой-то степени она продолжается. Вспомните венки на столбах, недалеко от места гибели пешеходов под колесами машин.


 Плохой Михаил Максимович.Этого лётчика захоронили жители Ярмарочной площади рискуя своими жизнями, буквально накануне освобождения Одессы. Об этом мы неоднократно писали. На могиле всегда цветы.
Вложение 4195242

----------


## Чебурген

Насчёт захоронения Яши Гордиенко, а так же Молодцова -Бадаева и Авдеева- Черноморского- это отдельная тема... Не тут... О них можно много чего рассказать.
Опять же, чтобы не посчитали оффтопом- Аллея Славы где-то в конце 70-х...

Вложение 4195319

----------


## SaMoVar

Почему отдельная тема? И почему нельзя тут? Всё по теме.

----------


## VicTur

> Ну, конкретно эта брусчатка лежала на Приморском не слишком долго. Ее положили уже после войны. Изначально бульвар был немощеный, а потом - асфальтированым.


 Конкретно эту брусчатку положили в перестройку, после того как враги города перекопали Приморский и пометили жёлтой краской деревья, подлежавшие выкорчёвыванию.
Тогда же тротуар бульвара был замощён жёлтым кирпичом. До того и тротуар, и мостовая были на моей памяти асфальтированными.

----------


## Чебурген

> На могиле всегда цветы.
> Вложение 4195242


 ИМХО, это тоже часть "той Одессы", которую мы* не должны потерять*...

----------


## nicto

а пост №1 был в маленьком домике,от которого остались лишь воспоминания...

----------


## Milkaway

> Конкретно эту брусчатку положили в перестройку, после того как враги города перекопали Приморский и пометили жёлтой краской деревья, подлежавшие выкорчёвыванию.
> Тогда же тротуар бульвара был замощён жёлтым кирпичом. До того и тротуар, и мостовая были на моей памяти асфальтированными.


 Я тоже это помню - так было.

----------


## VicTur

> а пост №1 был в маленьком домике,от которого остались лишь воспоминания...


 Раздобыть бы фотографии... Там, помнится, на стене была советская мозаика. А я сфотографировать не удосужился.

----------


## exse

> Насчёт Яши Гордиенко - правда. Его тело захоронено на Аллее Славы. Сестра перезахоронила. По её словам, конечно, но зачем ей врать? Особенно во времена СССР.


 Она, кажется, еще жива. И, если кто знает ее контакты, то можно было бы получить инфу "из первых рук".

----------


## 115117

> Она, кажется, еще жива. И, если кто знает ее контакты, то можно было бы получить инфу "из первых рук".


  ее часто в 52 школу приглашают по праздникам.Где-то в центре живет.
Мне дочка рассказывает.

----------


## OMF

> Как выглядело ДТП в Одессе в конце 70-х (с того же ракурса )
> Вложение 4194757 Вложение 4194756


 Алексей, второе фото с ПАЗиком нельзя ли покрупнее в личку? Да, можно ли выставить фото с МоАЗами на RCforum? Если да, то тоже нужно крупнее.

----------


## malyutka_e

> У OMF в фотожабе есть кнопка "Сделать лучше".


 Нет, у него есть кнопка "Найти вагон 47".

----------


## malyutka_e

> Весенний день.  Boulevard en Odessa.
> Оригинал со стеклянной фотопластинки 2600х2400.


 А какого размера оригинал в миллиметрах ? Размер в пикселях ни о чем не говорит. Все зависит от того, как сканировали.

----------


## OMF

В таком размере тоже ничего не разобрать. Это же не номера вагонов

----------


## brassl

Вроде не было такой Дерибасовской? Сегодня купил.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вроде не было такой Дерибасовской? Сегодня купил.


 Действительно, интересно (во всех смыслах).

----------


## Jorjic

Мне опять сделали "красиво".

----------


## victor.odessa

> Мне опять сделали "красиво".
> 
> Вложение 4202481


 А вот шоб ИХ покрасили!

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Нашел у себя тоже немного старых фоток. Год примерно 1986.
Таможенная площадь.


Ланжероновский спуск.


Кирха.


Дюковский.


Садовая.


Завод кузнечно-прессовых автоматов на Перекопской победы.
Включали иллюминацию очень редко по большим праздникам.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

И еще парочка:
"Космонавт Комаров"


Возле депо на Товарной станции.


Автовокзал.

----------


## brassl

Пытаюсь привести в относительный порядок папку "Греческая улица и площадь", если кто может помогите, я в стопоре. Первые три фото, где здания были на площади? Если в папке появятся фото с "чужих сайтов", дайте знать - поставлю ссылку.
Заранее спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Кирха.
> Вложение 4203681


 Как так интересно снято, что без номера вагона? Или ретушью занимался?

----------


## VicTur

> Первые три фото, где здания были на площади?


 Это фото — не площадь. Это улица Греческая, 17.
На этом фото, по-моему, изображён этот дом, но я не уверен.

----------


## kravshik

> Как так интересно снято, что без номера вагона? Или ретушью занимался?


 номер может быть сбоку или спереди он тоже всегда дублировался.....может такой вагон,без номера впереди,хотя на то время,как сделан снимок,еще вагоны было рано перекрашивать))))

----------


## Screech

Жаль мелкое.Кто,что знает про это фото?1905 KING SPAIN GERMANY ODESSA TSAR WARSAW CONSTITUTION

----------


## brassl

Юбилей Архива проходит не заметно  :smileflag:  Сегодня нашему Архиву два года
Это одесская "парочка"?

----------


## Screech

1905 Revolutionaries Tsars Portrait Street Odessa Photo

----------


## фауст

На втором фото зачитывают Манифест 17 октября 1905 года.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CC%E0%ED%E8%F4%E5%F1%F2_17_%EE%EA%F2%FF%E1%F0%FF_1905_%E3%EE%E4%E0

_ "Едва мальчик, миновав Куликово поле, вышел на Новорыбную, где находилась гимназия, как он сразу заметил, что в городе происходит какое-то важное, торжественное и чрезвычайно радостное событие.

Несмотря на ранний час, улицы были полны народа. Вид у всех был крайне возбужденный и деловитый, хотя никто никуда не торопился. По большей части люди стояли кучками возле ворот и задерживались на углах, окружая киоски. Всюду разворачивались газеты, сразу становившиеся под мелким дождиком еще более серыми.

Над всеми воротами были выставлены национальные бело-сине-красные флаги. По ним Петя привык судить о богатстве домовладельца. Были флаги небольшие, полинявшие, на коротких палках, кое-как привязанных к воротам. Были совершенно новые, громадные, обшитые трехцветным шнуром с пышными трехцветными кистями до самого тротуара.

Ветер с трудом поворачивал грузные полотнища, ощутительно пахнущие краской сырого коленкора.

Гимназия оказалась закрытой. Навстречу бежали веселые гимназисты. Гимназический дворник в белом фартуке поверх зимнего пальто с барашковым воротником протягивал вдоль фасада, между деревьями, тонкую проволоку. Значит, вечером будет иллюминация! Она обычно зажигалась в табельные дни. Например, в день тезоименитства государя императора.

Эти три магических слова – иллюминация, табель и тезоименитство – были для мальчика как бы тремя гранями стеклянного подвеска. Такие подвески от церковных люстр весьма ценились среди одесских мальчиков. Стоило только поднести к глазам эту маленькую призму, как тотчас мир загорался патриотической радугой «царского дня».

Но разве сегодня царский день? Нет. О царском дне обычно известно заранее из календаря. Сегодня же на папином отрывном календаре цифра была черная, не предвещавшая ни иллюминации, ни табеля, ни тезоименитства.

Что же случилось? Неужели у царя опять, как и в прошлом году, родился наследник? Нет, нет! Не может быть, чтобы каждый год по мальчику! Наверное, что-то другое. Но, в таком случае, что?

– Послушайте, – спросил Петя у дворника, – что сегодня?

– Свобода, – ответил дворник, как показалось мальчику, несерьезно.

– Нет, кроме шуток.

– Какие могут быть шутки? Говорю – свобода.

– Как это – свобода?

– А так само, что вы сегодня свободно можете идти домой, потому что уроков не будет. Отменяются.

Петя обиделся.

– Послушайте, дворник, я вас серьезно спрашиваю, – строго сказал он, изо всех сил поддерживая достоинство гимназиста Одесской пятой гимназии.

– А я вам серьезно говорю, что идите себе домой к родителям, которые вас ждут не дождутся, и не путайтесь у занятого человека под ногами.

Петя презрительно пожал плечами и независимо, как бы прогуливаясь, отошел от дворника, усвоившего себе отвратительную привычку разговаривать с гимназистами тоном классного наставника.

Городовой, к которому Петя решил обратиться со своим вопросом как к представителю власти, посмотрел на черномазого мальчика сверху вниз и неторопливо разгладил рыжие усы с подусниками.

Вдруг он неожиданно скорчил совершенно еврейское лицо и, ломая язык, сказал:

– Швобода!

Вконец обиженный, мальчик побрел домой.

Людей на улице становилось все больше и больше. Мелькали студенческие фуражки, каракулевые муфточки курсисток, широкополые шляпы вольнодумцев. Несколько раз Петя услышал не совсем понятное слово «свобода».

Наконец на углу Канатной его внимание привлекла небольшая толпа возле бумажки, наклеенной на дощатый забор дровяного склада.

Петя пробрался вперед и прочел по-печатному следующее:

    ВЫСОЧАЙШИЙ МАНИФЕСТ

    Божьей милостью Мы, Николай Второй, Император и Самодержец Всероссийский, Царь Польский, Великий князь Финляндский, прочая, и прочая, и прочая.

    Смуты и волнения в столицах и во многих местностях Империи Нашей великой и тяжелою скорбью преисполняют сердце Наше. Благо Российского Государя неразрывно с благом народным, и печаль народная – его печаль. От волнений, ныне возникших, может явиться глубокое настроение народное и угроза целости и единству Державы Нашей.

    Великий обет Царского служения повелевает Нам всеми силами разума и власти Нашей стремиться к скорейшему прекращению столь опасной для Государства смуты…


Петя не без труда дочитал до этих пор, спотыкаясь на трудных и туманных словах: «преисполняют», «ныне возникших», «повелевают», «скорейшему прекращению», и на множестве больших букв, торчавших из строчек вопреки всяким правилам правописания в совершенно неожиданных местах, как обгорелые пни на пожарище."_  
( с)  "  Белеет парус одинокий " В.П.Катаев.

----------


## brassl

> Жаль мелкое.Кто,что знает про это фото?1905 KING SPAIN GERMANY ODESSA TSAR WARSAW CONSTITUTION


 Нижнее фото есть с подписью и есть такое

----------


## brassl

> 1905 Revolutionaries Tsars Portrait Street Odessa Photo
> [IMG]


 Есть два варианта фото, лежат в Архиве тут

----------


## Screech

Для тех,кто там!

----------


## brassl

Где идут?

Нашел еще четыре вида панорамы Голгофа, качество средне, но исли есть интерес - сканерну, выложу

----------


## Скрытик

Очень знакомое. Не пересыпь?

----------


## Jorjic

> Юбилей Архива проходит не заметно  Сегодня нашему Архиву два года
> Это одесская "парочка"?


 А где была эта парочка? В каком-то санатории?

----------


## Лысый0

> А где была эта парочка? В каком-то санатории?


 Если не ошибаюсь, шахматно-шашечный....

----------


## Jorjic

> Если не ошибаюсь, шахматно-шашечный....


 Не похоже. Слишком монументальное сооружение на заднем плане. Там были павильоны попроще.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это фото — не площадь. Это улица Греческая, 17.
> На этом фото, по-моему, изображён этот дом, но я не уверен.


 И с тем, и с тем согласен. Первое - просто точно, а второе - практически.

----------


## brassl

> А где была эта парочка? В каком-то санатории?


 Я пока не знаю

----------


## mlch

> Если не ошибаюсь, шахматно-шашечный....


 ИМХО Ошибаешься. Там были деревянные павильоны.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Очень знакомое. Не пересыпь?


 Вы правы. Московская,17 / 19. Сравните.
Вложение 4205641Вложение 4205643

----------


## Milkaway

> Юбилей Архива проходит не заметно  Сегодня нашему Архиву два года
> Это одесская "парочка"?
> Вложение 4205363


 С Праздником!!!!!
Во-первых, поздравляю Архив, его создателей и собирателей с Юбилеем !!!
Во-вторых - это прекрасный повод выпить и закусить!!!
Ну, и наконец, Вожди беседуют на фоне открытой галереи с двенадцатью дорическими колоннами одноэтажного административного корпуса санатория ,,Россия,, ...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Как так интересно снято, что без номера вагона? Или ретушью занимался?


 В 12 лет  и без фотошопа я еще не умел так ретушировать. Это в депо номер забыли нарисовать.

----------


## malyutka_e

Как вам такая версия Дюка - "Дюк слева" ?

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Вы правы. Московская,17 / 19. Сравните.
> Вложение 4205641Вложение 4205643


 До... ... после, ужас!

----------


## brassl

> Вы правы. Московская,17 / 19. Сравните.
> Вложение 4205641Вложение 4205643


 Т.е. это продолжение снимка на Московской который недавно обсуждали?

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=brassl;28728204]Где идут?https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4205641
Главное, не где идут, а как идут!  Всмотритесь в эти счастливые, уверенные в завтрашнем дне лица. Они верили в победу" коммунизьма" Сейчас таких лиц не увидишь.

----------


## malyutka_e

QUOTE=Мишка-одессит;28735547]До... ... после, ужас![/QUOTE]

Привыкайте, мужчина. Человек - сволочь, ко всему привыкает

----------


## malyutka_e

А где у нас такой домик ? Мне он напоминает начало Разумовской (такой замазанный, заколоченный), но может я не прав.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Т.е. это продолжение снимка на Московской который недавно обсуждали?


  Скорее всего да по месту(Московская), но не факт, что по времени.

----------


## Скрытик

> А где у нас такой домик ? Мне он напоминает начало Разумовской (такой замазанный, заколоченный), но может я не прав.


  Нет, это не он. Но тоже что-то напоминает.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот бы попасть в эту зиму...

----------


## Jorjic

> А где у нас такой домик ? Мне он напоминает начало Разумовской (такой замазанный, заколоченный), но может я не прав.


 Вроде похож. Там какая-то надпись над "ГУЛЯНИЕ" - садъ... а дальше не могу разобрать.

----------


## VicTur

> С Праздником!!!!!
> Во-первых, поздравляю Архив, его создателей и собирателей с Юбилеем !!!
> Во-вторых - это прекрасный повод выпить и закусить!!!
> Ну, и наконец, Вожди беседуют на фоне открытой галереи с двенадцатью дорическими колоннами одноэтажного административного корпуса санатория ,,Россия,, ...


 Замечательное поздравление! Присоединяюсь.
Сейчас уже трудно представить, что когда-то Архива не было, — настолько мы все с ним сроднились.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вот бы попасть в эту зиму...


 И зачем Вам этот гембель ....

----------


## Скрытик

> Вроде похож. Там какая-то надпись над "ГУЛЯНИЕ" - садъ... а дальше не могу разобрать.


  Нет, на гугл панорамах видно, что это не он.

----------


## malyutka_e

> И зачем Вам этот гембель ....


 Да, перспективка неважная  :smileflag: , но зато какой воздух !

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вроде похож. Там какая-то надпись над "ГУЛЯНИЕ" - садъ... а дальше не могу разобрать.


 Вот это место крупно.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот еще деталь - вывеска на углу.

----------


## brassl

Привел в относительный порядок папку - Греческая улица и площадь. Может у кого есть замечания, дополнения?

----------


## VicTur

> Вот это место крупно.


 Полагаю, там написано «Сад Венеция».

----------


## brassl

«А я начинал в забытом теперь всеми, помимо меня, саду “Венеция” за Куликовым полем
И где тогда? Или это просто реклама сада Венеция?

Не Пироговская угол Катаева????? Как по мне то очень похоже

----------


## malyutka_e

> «А я начинал в забытом теперь всеми, помимо меня, саду “Венеция” за Куликовым полем
> И где тогда? Или это просто реклама сада Венеция?
> 
> Не Пироговская угол Катаева????? Как по мне то очень похоже
> Вложение 4208636


 Бинго !!! Только бакалейная и табачная торговля накрылась (замуровали демоны) :smileflag:

----------


## brassl



----------


## kravshik

> Не Пироговская угол Катаева????? Как по мне то очень похоже
> Вложение 4208636


 




Кстати очень может быть -еще и учитывая такую свободную площадь перед домом - даже на то время  таких площадок  с таким расположением не сильно много было- учитывая расположение  рядом таких домов  -скорее всего вид с Куликового поля ,раз такая лужица ..............
 -

----------


## Milkaway

Да .... не лужа, а прям морской залив - и ,,Венецию,, по-другому назвать бы не смогли ...

----------


## mlch

> Кстати очень может быть -еще и учитывая такую свободную площадь перед домом - даже на то время  таких площадок  с таким расположением не сильно много было- учитывая расположение  рядом таких домов  -скорее всего вид с Куликового поля ,раз такая лужица ..............
>  -


  Как все-таки различная оптика по разному передает один и тот же объект.
На старом снимке дом выглядит высоченным и монументальным. А на яндексовской панораме - просто приземистый домишко.  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

За последние сто с лишним лет этот домик врос в землю на полметра - не меньше ... ну и оптика дает искажения .

----------


## Скрытик

И еще отражение в воде добавляет зрительную высоту  :smileflag:  Попробуйте прикрыть листом бумаги.

----------


## Kartush2006

> Как все-таки различная оптика по разному передает один и тот же объект.
> На старом снимке дом выглядит высоченным и монументальным. А на яндексовской панораме - просто приземистый домишко.


 Не подскажете с какого сайта нижняя, современная фотка?

----------


## brassl

> Не подскажете с какого сайта нижняя, современная фотка?


 Отсюда

----------


## mlch

> Не подскажете с какого сайта нижняя, современная фотка?


 Вот  с этого

----------


## Milkaway

> Не подскажете с какого сайта нижняя, современная фотка?


 Яндекс. Карты.
ну и потом выбрать Одессу ...

----------


## Kartush2006

Всем спасибо.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://save.odessa.ua/novosti/park-kotoryj-my-teryaem/

----------


## malyutka_e

Немного стереопар. Качество, к сожалению,  аукционное

----------


## malyutka_e

Продолжение.

----------


## Jorjic

Преображенская - это что ли дом Папудова в старой редакции?

----------


## kravshik

Единеомышленники,упустил и не могу как ни странно найти- тут недавно пролетал план города 1914 года,что-то не вижу,подскажите какой номер сообщения или страничку....

Не успел сохранить,надеюсь его не убрали,кто из наших выставлял??? или поделитесь кто успел себе скинуть,интересно .......

кстати план почти копия плана к столетию Одессы-очень похож.....надо сравнить, видать что-то добавили или убрали ,а так почти один в один.....

----------


## SaMoVar

Я делал. Ща выложу.
http://ifolder.ru/30225502 пароль 31

----------


## Abag

Добрый день. У меня все таки есть сомнения по поводу идентификации этого дома 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=57&pid=5070#top_display_media
Если это Греческая 43, то этот дом расположен с южной стороны улицы. А на фотографии дом полностью освещен солнцем и это в апреле месяце, но тогда получается что солнце находится или на северо-востоке или на северо-западе, но для утра или вечера солнце сильно высоко.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Преображенская - это что ли дом Папудова в старой редакции?


 Именно.

----------


## Скрытик

> Добрый день. У меня все таки есть сомнения по поводу идентификации этого дома 
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=57&pid=5070#top_display_media
> Если это Греческая 43, то этот дом расположен с южной стороны улицы. А на фотографии дом полностью освещен солнцем и это в апреле месяце, но тогда получается что солнце находится или на северо-востоке или на северо-западе, но для утра или вечера солнце сильно высоко.


  А мы этот дом так и не отождествили. Хоть и пытались долго это сделать. 
То, что это не Греческая - 100%

----------


## VicTur

> А мы этот дом так и не отождествили. Хоть и пытались долго это сделать. 
> То, что это не Греческая - 100%


 Как — не Греческая? Вроде бы выяснили когда-то, что это дом на Греческой, угол Жукова, и на его месте сейчас сталинка. Разве появились основания для пересмотра вердикта?

----------


## brassl

Сейчас появятся  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Флагодержатель на Канатной, 25. Бывшая водолечебница. Нарисованный в книге Фридмана он есть, но в натуре он гораздо лучше :smileflag: . Правда, пришлось очиистить его от штукатурки и наплывов краски... Фото сделано сегодня.

----------


## kravshik

C какой стороны вид круглого дома????

----------


## victor.odessa

> C какой стороны вид круглого дома????


 Это Греческая. Прямо перед Вами.

----------


## Abag

> C какой стороны вид круглого дома????


 Это скорее всего на Греческой со стороны Екатериненской

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> C какой стороны вид круглого дома????


 А не зеркальное ли?

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Флагодержатель на Канатной, 25. Бывшая водолечебница. Нарисованный в книге Фридмана он есть, но в натуре он гораздо лучше. Правда, пришлось очиистить его от штукатурки и наплывов краски... Фото сделано сегодня.


 Вы очищали?

----------


## malyutka_e

Рекомендую любителям фотографии новый фотоаппарат Nikon Coolpix P510.
Это компактная камера с 16-ти мегапиксельной матрицей и объективом с 42-х кратным зумом. Это соответствует объективу с фокусным расстоянием 1000 мм для 35-ти миллиметровой пленочной камеры. В советское время это был объектив МТО 1000, если кто помнит.
Вот примеры съемки этой камерой: 1-й кадр фокусное расстояние 24 мм, второй - 1000 мм - выделен на первом кадре прямоугольником.  Очень рекомендую.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вы очищали?


 Да, сегодня подручными средствами - камнем и метлой, которую нашел во дворе :smileflag:

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Рекомендую любителям фотографии новый фотоаппарат Nikon Coolpix P510.
> Это компактная камера с 16-ти мегапиксельной матрицей и объективом с 42-х кратным зумом. Это соответствует объективу с фокусным расстоянием 1000 мм для 35-ти миллиметровой пленочной камеры. В советское время это был объектив МТО 1000, если кто помнит.
> Вот примеры съемки этой камерой: 1-й кадр фокусное расстояние 24 мм, второй - 1000 мм.  Очень рекомендую.


 Оо, благодарим, а то я тут в поиске нормальной камеры...

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Да, подручными средствами - камнем и метлой, которую нашел во дворе


 Не верю своим глазам и ушам)))

----------


## malyutka_e

> Оо, благодарим, а то я тут в поиске нормальной камеры...


 Главное здесь не камера, а объектив. Метровый объектив за такие деньги вы никогда не купите.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не верю своим глазам и ушам)))


 На моем месте это сделал бы каждый  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> Это Греческая. Прямо перед Вами.


 Это я узнал,спасибо за подсказку,но обижаете)))))) 
именно вид с Преображенской или с Екатериненской

----------


## Kamin

С Екатерининской!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это я узнал,спасибо за подсказку,но обижаете)))))) 
> именно вид с Преображенской или с Екатериненской


 И в мыслях не было обидеть. Смотреть с Екатерининской. В 70-е у стены слева стоял стенд с рекламой фильмов, какие идут в кинотеатрах города.

----------


## kravshik

> И в мыслях не было обидеть. Смотреть с Екатерининской. В 70-е у стены слева стоял стенд с рекламой фильмов, какие идут в кинотеатрах города.


 Спасибо за ответ....

----------


## brassl

Может у кого есть лучшего качества? Поделитесь пожалуйста  :smileflag: 
Купил перефоту.

----------


## brassl

Попалась вот такая перефота, жаль качество вообще никакое, не знаю даже заливать в Архив или нет. Но будем искать!  :smileflag: 


На сегодня все. Всех с праздником! Вкусного шашлыка!  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Может у кого есть лучшего качества? Поделитесь пожалуйста 
> Купил перефоту.


 Интересный снимок. Домов Руссова и Либмана еще нет.
  Справа "угадывается" старая гаупвахта. Здорово.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Попалась вот такая перефота, жаль качество вообще никакое, не знаю даже заливать в Архив или нет. Но будем искать! 
> Вложение 4213477


 Верной дорогой идёте товарищи. Заливать, заливать и ещё раз заливать. А вдруг лучшего не найдёте? И Вас с праздником.

----------


## София Павловна

Кое-что...
Подписано Одесса,ноябрь 43


И вот такие,без указания дат


Если было, каюсь)

или так

----------


## brassl

> Интересный снимок. Домов Руссова и Либмана еще нет.
>   Справа "угадывается" старая гаупвахта. Здорово.


 Всегда рад порадовать  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

Форумчане необходимо помочь в одном очень интересном деле.....бросаю клич по сбору материала и информации.........
вот человек пытается создать музей и собирает матреиал ,давайте поможем,каждый кто,что знает -слышал,я думаю в наших рядах такое дело будет интересно...да и для самих же нас тоже будет интересно.......

Информация нужна по городку Коминтерена,4-5 ст. Б Ф.  у нас на форуме ,всети есть немного инфы,в самой Юр академии кот. можно сказать стала почти правопреемником это не сильно поддерживают..... 
и еще нужна инфа по санаторию Чувырина кот там в свое время тоже находился....и санаторию Юность....


*Детский городок имени Коминтерна 
 Одесситы! Кто еще жив остался из выпускников детского городка имени Коминтерна, который находился между 4 и 5 станциями Фонтана или родственники этих достойных людей! Откликнитесь! Помогите! Мы, одесские учителя, хотим создать музей Первого показательного детского городка имени Коминтерна. 

Если у Вас есть любая информация: фотографии, газетные заметки, любые предметы обихода того времени, если вам не жалко - передавайте для потомков! 

Памятник "Спасенное детство" находится у Кивалова в академии - доступа к нему прямого у людей нет, но на территории "Детской деревни" мы такой музей откроем! Если есть желание донести до наших детей живую историю, реальную историю - давайте всем миром возьмемся!

Пишите в личку: [email protected] , звоните 067-74-311-94, меня зовут Александр Чернис, я заместитель директора "Свободной школы "АСТР"*



вот что пишет человек
  "Двадцать лет назад тут располагался санаторий "Юность", а потом 3 отделение санатория имени Чувырина, но об этом интернет молчит! Вообще ни слова про санаторий "Юность", хотя он тут был около 20 лет!"

----------


## Скрытик

По городку Коминтерна нужно выходить на дочь Боделана. У нее было много информации.

----------


## kravshik

> Попалась вот такая перефота, жаль качество вообще никакое, не знаю даже заливать в Архив или нет. Но будем искать! 
> Вложение 4213477
> 
> На сегодня все. Всех с праздником! Вкусного шашлыка!


 в ЛЮБОМ случае оставляй в архиве,найдем лучше качество -поменяем,а если вообще не найдем не выкидвать же ее,пусть хоть такое будет, но будет- никогда не откажемся.....пусть не смущает качество........

----------


## kravshik

> По городку Коминтерна нужно выходить на дочь Боделана. У нее было много информации.


 мне кажется что так просто на нее не выйдешь- хотя кто знает,если человек обратиться с офиц.просьбой,а почему  у нее была такая инфа......

----------


## Скрытик

> а почему  у нее была такая инфа......


  Потому, что она в бытность Боделана руководила детской школой, преемницей того самого городка.

----------


## victor.odessa

Эти фотографии из книги "200 лет на линии огня", Ф.И.Литвяков и Ю.Ф.Антипов, 2002г. Прошу Сергея разместить их в альбоме.

Вложение 4214515Вложение 4214511Вложение 4214514Вложение 4214521Вложение 4214518Вложение 4214520

----------


## victor.odessa

Продолжение.

Вложение 4214530Вложение 4214532Вложение 4214535Вложение 4214536Вложение 4214537Вложение 4214542

----------


## victor.odessa

Это всё.
Вложение 4214559Вложение 4214572Вложение 4214562Вложение 4214567Вложение 4214570
На второй фотографии должен быть К.Е.Ворошилов. Он третий слева в первом ряду на скамейке?

----------


## mlch

> Это всё.
> Вложение 4214559Вложение 4214572Вложение 4214562Вложение 4214567Вложение 4214570
> На второй фотографии должен быть К.Е.Ворошилов. Он третий слева в первом ряду на скамейке?


 Нету Ворошилова на этом снимке. Они, может, и сфотографировались по поводу его приезда, но он с ними явно не захотел.  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нету Ворошилова на этом снимке. Они, может, и сфотографировались по поводу его приезда, но он с ними явно не захотел.


 Вот и я смотрю, не вижу. Меня смутила подпись.

----------


## Чебурген

Не знаю, уместно ли в этой теме... Но точно уместно сегодня  :smileflag:  Первомайская демонстрация начала 50-х. Колонна Одесской научной библиотеки им. Горького. В первом ряду крайний слева- папа, справа крайняя- мама  :smileflag:  Они тогда были уже знакомы, но ещё не женаты  :smileflag: 

Вложение 4214656

----------


## Чебурген

> На второй фотографии должен быть К.Е.Ворошилов. Он третий слева в первом ряду на скамейке?


 На первой фотографии первый справа капитан парусника "Товарищ" (того, довоенного) Лухманов. Слева- папик  :smileflag:  (вторая картинка- надпись на обороте фото). Я всегда с папы прикалывался, что за ботинки у него, ведь типа два центровых пацана в "круизе" фоткались...  :smileflag:  Сорри, к Одессе не имеет отношения...  :smileflag: 

Вложение 4214697 Вложение 4214698

----------


## brassl

> Эти фотографии из книги "200 лет на линии огня", Ф.И.Литвяков и Ю.Ф.Антипов, 2002г. Прошу Сергея разместить их в альбоме.


  Обязательно залью, но днями. Сегодня по поводу первомая боюсь не в те папки попаду  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Сегодня по поводу первомая боюсь не в те папки попаду


 А меня сегодня по поводу первомая чего- то пробило в старых домашних фотоархивах порыться. Пока ничего соответствующего теме не нашёл, всё просто "личное", без видов Нашей Одессы, которую таки да нельзя потерять!  :smileflag: 
 Спасибо за тему!  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

[QUOTE=Скрытик;28764977]Потому, что она в бытность Боделана руководила детской школой, преемницей того самого городка.[/QUOT

Ольга Руслановна и по сей день имеет к школе ,,Астр,, самое прямое отношение ...

----------


## Скрытик

> Ольга Руслановна и по сей день имеет к школе ,,Астр,, самое прямое отношение ...


  Тогда странно, у них должно быть больше информации.

----------


## Sergey_L

Скорей всего этот опрос инициировала она сама, или с её одобрения))

----------


## brassl

Немного привел в порядок папку - Новосельского.Может у кого есть дополнения, замечания?

----------


## brassl

Никогда не встречал паспарту этого ателье. А Вы?

----------


## SaMoVar

Такого зверя не видал)))

----------


## SaMoVar

У меня такое только есть в семейном...

----------


## georadar

Приветствую. В дедушкином альбоме нашёл несколько открыток одесских. Посмотрел пару альбомов на odessastory, не увидел открытку такую как у меня Малый фонтанъ и открытку Санатория. Если таки нету этих двух открыток, могу отсканировать в лучшем разрешении и сохранить в нормальном качестве.

----------


## georadar

По просьбе выкладываю первое фото.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо! У нас в Архиве заретуширован человек по середине, надо будет заменить

----------


## brassl

Нашел вот такой порт, заходите

----------


## фауст

> Нашел вот такой порт, заходите


  И где там, что горит ?

----------


## georadar

> Спасибо! У нас в Архиве заретуширован человек по середине, надо будет заменить


 Ого, я на такие детали не обратил бы внимания. Тогда на всякий случай выложу остальные две открытки.

----------


## brassl

Нашел вот  такой Ланжерон. Может у кого есть в лучшем качестве - поделитесь.

----------


## VicTur

> Спасибо! У нас в Архиве заретуширован человек по середине, надо будет заменить


 Лучше не заменять, а выкладывать как вариант.

----------


## Milkaway

> Лучше не заменять, а выкладывать как вариант.


 Полностью разделяю Ваше мнение - чем больше разных вариантов, тем интересней ...

----------


## kravshik

Поддерживаю такое решение,путь лучше будут все варианты,раз уж мы собираем........я за!

----------


## brassl

Все добавлю. А пока вот такой порт.

----------


## фауст

> Все добавлю. А пока вот такой порт.


 Вещь!
"Горящее здание Русского пароходства и разрушенная эстакада в Одесском порту.  На заднем плане броненосец " Князь Потёмкин"

----------


## SaMoVar

Просто великолепные находки!

----------


## mlch

> Вещь!
> "Горящее здание Русского пароходства и разрушенная эстакада в Одесском порту.  На заднем плане броненосец " Князь Потёмкин"


 Или у меня что-то со зрением, или мы на разные фото смотрим. Но броненосца я не вижу.

----------


## фауст

> Или у меня что-то со зрением, или мы на разные фото смотрим. Но броненосца я не вижу.


  Там подпись на немецком.
"Im Hintergrund das Panzerschiff  "Knjas Potemkin".

----------


## mlch

> Там подпись на немецком.
> "Im Hintergrund das Panzerschiff  "Knjas Potemkin".


 Понял. спасибо. Немецкому не обучен, поэтому надпись даже читать не стал, а стал смотреть на фотографию.  
После Вашего разъяснения посмотрел еще раз. Все равно не увидел броненосца.
Постараюсь быстренько выучить язык. Может - тогда увижу.

----------


## mlch

Шутки-шутками, но может быть и действительно стоящий на внешнем рейде двухмачтовик это "Потемкин", Тут остается только поверить на слово фотографу и комментариям к фотографии.
А вот что там с линией горизонта - абсолютно не понятно. "Ретушеры" поработали?

----------


## brassl

> А вот что там с линией горизонта - абсолютно не понятно. "Ретушеры" поработали?


 Это не я  :smileflag: . Я горизонт не трогал, хотя хотел подработать под линию, но потом передумал

----------


## kravshik

> Там подпись на немецком.
> "Im Hintergrund das Panzerschiff  "Knjas Potemkin".


 На заднем плане -броненосец "Князь Потемкин"

----------


## фауст

> На заднем плане -броненосец "Князь Потемкин"


  Да ,спасибо!



> Вещь!
> "Горящее здание Русского пароходства и разрушенная эстакада в Одесском порту.  На заднем плане броненосец " Князь Потёмкин"

----------


## brassl

Нашел вот такой Собор, если у кого есть в лучшем качестве - поделитесь

----------


## malyutka_e

Говорят, в этом году исполняется 100 лет РОПИТ-ту.

----------


## brassl

Вот нашел такой Порт

----------


## victor.odessa

> Говорят, в этом году исполняется 100 лет РОПИТ-ту.


  Основано 21 мая 1857 года. Нашёл фотки.
Вложение 4228876Вложение 4228878Вложение 4228884
1. Одесский порт, причалы РОПиТа.
2.Ремонт крейсера Прут в плавучем доке РОПиТ в Одессе, худ. А.В.Ганзен.
3.Одесса.

----------


## brassl

Есть третья гравюра более полная. Недавно нашел, не успел выложить

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=victor.odessa;28837359]Основано 21 мая 1857 года. 
Значит, врут.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот нашел такой Порт


 Это портовый карантин. А что там встает из-за горизонта, когда на дворе уже день ?

----------


## brassl

Продолжение темы лубочных картинок фантастов и порт

----------


## kravshik

нашел две интересные и незаслуженно обделенные вниманием............темы,думаю сможем помочь....

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1374142
Арт. склады в районе 3-й ст. Люстдорфской дороги

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1195215
 история Люстдорфа

----------


## kravshik

Господа единомышленники краеведы.

Кого может заинтересовать подборка газетных материалов "За Одессу"   (192 ступени и тд....)   могу угостить.....может кто для себя что-тоинтересное найдет......для своего архива я их переработал ,рука не поднимается выбросить.....но в хозяйстве не помещается уже........

----------


## SaMoVar

Скинь мне - может чего найду.

----------


## victor.odessa

Александровский парк, 1910г. и несколько современных фото. Две открытки из предоставленных у нас есть, но худшего качества.
Вложение 4232529 Вложение 4232535Вложение 4232534 Вложение 4232537
1.Газеты, издаваемые выставкой
2. Один из павильонов выставки, сохранившийся на центральной аллее парка. Январь 2012
3. Общий вид выставки_1910
4. Почтовая открытка. Павильон профессионального образования

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 4232563 Вложение 4232573Вложение 4232600 Вложение 4232584Вложение 4232592
1.Проект павильона фирмы Генри Редерер
2.Рекламный плакат выставки. Серия рекламных плакатов была, предположительно, создана Иваном и Георгием Пашковыми по заказу Распорядительного комитета
4.Серебряный сувенирный жетон
5.Станция первой линии электрического трамвая. Александровский парк. Главная аллея. Январь 2012
3.Трансформаторная будка, обслуживающая трамвайную линию. Январь 2012

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.dibu.kiev.ua/projects/elkn/adreskn_elkol/spravochn_vsya_odessa_1930_200.djvu
Вот что нашлось. Может хоть что-то прояснится. 1930 год.

----------


## victor.odessa

> http://www.dibu.kiev.ua/projects/elkn/adreskn_elkol/spravochn_vsya_odessa_1930_200.djvu
> Вот что нашлось. Может хоть что-то прояснится. 1930 год.


 Странно, но у меня не открывается.

----------


## SaMoVar



----------


## Скрытик

> Странно, но у меня не открывается.


  Нужно скачать djvu ридер.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нужно скачать djvu ридер.


 Спасибо.

----------


## SaMoVar

Только что проверил - всё ОК. Настрой дежавю в браузере - у меня сразу окно на сохранение выскакивает.

----------


## brassl

Огромное спасибо за СПРАВОЧНИК!!! Плюс не могу поставить, поставьте за меня пожалуйста!!!
И все на великом украинском, и кто еще тявкает что он в "загоне" был  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Вопрос. Стр 41, реклама внизу страницы, ул. Самуеля - это какая????
Прочитал раздел - САНАТОРИИ - заплакал ....

----------


## SaMoVar

Да - там есть о чём всплакнуть. Всесоюзная здравница. От жеж грёбаные большевички - до сих пор ещё всё их наследие не угробили....

----------


## SaMoVar

Вопрос по трамваю №16 - что есть Тирспильський павильон? Тираспольская площадь? Грамотеи, как видно, тогда тоже были)))

----------


## Trs

Да, Тираспольская. А Самуэли — Ольгиевская, по всей видимости.

----------


## exse

> http://www.dibu.kiev.ua/projects/elkn/adreskn_elkol/spravochn_vsya_odessa_1930_200.djvu
> Вот что нашлось. Может хоть что-то прояснится. 1930 год.


 Может баян, но там же:
http://www.dibu.kiev.ua/projects/elkn/vsya_odessa_1914_200.djvu

http://www.dibu.kiev.ua/projects/elkn/vsya_odessa_i_odes_gub_1925_200.djvu

http://www.dibu.kiev.ua/projects/elk..._1901_200.djvu

http://www.dibu.kiev.ua/projects/elkn/vesj_yugo-zapadnyy_kray_1913_200.djvu

----------


## SaMoVar

Самуэли - Итальянский бульвар?
UP - нет, скорее Новощепной ряд.

----------


## Trs

По ней идёт 23 трамвай. Причём идёт между Новым базаром и Сенной площадью (не Старосенной!).

----------


## malyutka_e

> нашел две интересные и незаслуженно обделенные вниманием............темы,думаю сможем помочь....
> 
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1374142
> Арт. склады в районе 3-й ст. Люстдорфской дороги
> 
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1195215
>  история Люстдорфа


 Если вы хотите узнать все о Люстдорфе, пообщайтесь с директором музея Люстдорфа - Петром Павловичем Серым. Уверяю вас, вы будете удовлетворены на все 100%.

----------


## Скрытик

Рушится здание русского технического общества 
http://dumskaya.net/news/ruhnula-stena-doma-na-ostrovidova-video-019100/
Кактусу глубоко наплевать на остатки истории, мрази у кормушки (((

----------


## Jorjic

> Самуэли - Итальянский бульвар?
> UP - нет, скорее Новощепной ряд.


 Это Ольгиевская (ул Тибора Самуэли). Названа в 1925 году (по данным Майстрового).

----------


## SaMoVar

Опубликовали текущий реестр памятников архитектуры... Там внесено не всё, но и вычеркнуто не всё. Как туда влиять - я не знаю. Будут стрелки переводить, а пока стригут капусту чиновники...
Если кто пропустил - http://mincult.kmu.gov.ua/mincult/uk/doccatalog/list?currDir=162162&documentList_stind=1

----------


## cerubina

> Рушится здание русского технического общества 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/ruhnula-stena-doma-na-ostrovidova-video-019100/
> Кактусу глубоко наплевать на остатки истории, мрази у кормушки (((


 Беда! Манкурты у власти.

----------


## brassl

> Может баян, но там же:
> http://www.dibu.kiev.ua/projects/elkn/vsya_odessa_1914_200.djvu
> 
> http://www.dibu.kiev.ua/projects/elkn/vsya_odessa_i_odes_gub_1925_200.djvu
> 
> http://www.dibu.kiev.ua/projects/elk..._1901_200.djvu
> 
> http://www.dibu.kiev.ua/projects/elkn/vesj_yugo-zapadnyy_kray_1913_200.djvu


 1925 год точно есть, докачиваю, часть уже посмотрел

----------


## kravshik

> Если вы хотите узнать все о Люстдорфе, пообщайтесь с директором музея Люстдорфа - Петром Павловичем Серым. Уверяю вас, вы будете удовлетворены на все 100%.


 где существует такой музей????????? первый раз слышу,но то,что существует приятно!

----------


## brassl

Попали  в руки фото санаториев Одессы за 60-70 е годы, все выложу. Почти все узнаваемо, а вот эту фоту не опознал, надо помощь клуба

----------


## malyutka_e

> где существует такой музей????????? первый раз слышу,но то,что существует приятно!


 В Люстдорфе.

----------


## kravshik

> Скинь мне - может чего найду.


 могу только вживую скинуть....это не сканы))))))) полная торба...........)))))

----------


## kravshik

> В Люстдорфе.


 логично,дальше будем действовать узнавать......хороший ответ,главное емкий по смыслу..))))))

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 4233491 Местонахождение не известно. А может это Бугаёвская? 
Вложение 4233496 Вложение 4233499 Вложение 4233495

----------


## kravshik

> Вложение 4233491 Местонахождение не известно. А может это Бугаёвская? 
> Вложение 4233496 Вложение 4233499 Вложение 4233495


 очень похоже.....особенно доми ксправа  ....

----------


## Trs

С новым реестром памятников беда. Ришельевское трамвайное депо и депо на Алексеевской площади — это разные депо!

----------


## Shipshin

> Господа единомышленники краеведы.
> 
> Кого может заинтересовать подборка газетных материалов "За Одессу"   (192 ступени и тд....)   могу угостить.....может кто для себя что-тоинтересное найдет......для своего архива я их переработал ,рука не поднимается выбросить.....но в хозяйстве не помещается уже........


 И мне, если можно.

----------


## ebreo

> Вложение 4233491 Местонахождение не известно. А может это Бугаёвская? 
> Вложение 4233496 Вложение 4233499 Вложение 4233495


  таки да, въезд на бугаёвскую со стороны автовокзала

----------


## brassl

Есть такой Французский

----------


## brassl

Я не знал раньше кто построил тюремный замок  (записал в описании)
Он же (практически в то же время) строил  маяк на Большом фонтане
Две грани творчества - Одно сооружение дает свет, другое отбирает  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

> могу только вживую скинуть....это не сканы))))))) полная торба...........)))))


 Какой период времени?

Насчёт депо - как мне пояснили - оно не включено, но и не вычеркнуто из реестра. Вопрос, так сказать, решается.

----------


## Good++++

Просматривая справочник "Вся Одесса, 1925", обратил внимание на показатели рождаемости и смертности в Одессе в 1914-1923 гг. (при том, что в 1914 г. в Одессе жило 481,5 тыс. чел., в 1920 г. - 454,2, в 1923 г. - 316,8):

а теперь сравним с нынешними временами горда-миллионника:

Примечание: Источник схемы: odessa.kp.ua/daily/291211/318067/print/

----------


## brassl

Интересно.
 Хотя я думаю, что тогда, что сейчас, эти цифры относительно секретны. Правду вряд ли публикуют.
А еще интересно другое, что сейчас, за время незалежности, пишется в графе построено садиков, школ, интернатов, библиотек, фабрик, заводов ? 
Обратили внимание в справочнике по школам - и украинские, и русские,и еврейские и много других

----------


## brassl

на замену, купил сегодня. Качество то же не ахти но нааамного лучше чем было  :smileflag: 

Нашел интересную фразу:
"Подлинное коллекционирование заключается не в приобретении редких и дорогих предметов, которые, будучи надежно спрятаны от людей, служат надменному тщеславию владельца и превращаются в культовые предметы тайных страстей сребролюбия и гордыни. Настоящее коллекционирование - это одна из граней процесса познания Божьего мира, восторг перед которым заставляет нас щедро делиться своими открытиями с окружающими, и пренебрегать тщеславием и корыстью."

----------


## brassl

Аркадия, открытка, раньше такой вид не попадался.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Этот дом уже история (ул. Пантелеймоновская, 82). Может кто знает что о нем (кому принадлежал, что находилось в нем до революции)?

----------


## brassl

Надо помощь клуба, это Ремесленная, 15 ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> логично,дальше будем действовать узнавать......хороший ответ,главное емкий по смыслу..))))))


 У меня есть его телефон.

----------


## SaMoVar

> на замену, купил сегодня. Качество то же не ахти но нааамного лучше чем было 
> 
> Нашел интересную фразу:
> "Подлинное коллекционирование заключается не в приобретении редких и дорогих предметов, которые, будучи надежно спрятаны от людей, служат надменному тщеславию владельца и превращаются в культовые предметы тайных страстей сребролюбия и гордыни. Настоящее коллекционирование - это одна из граней процесса познания Божьего мира, восторг перед которым заставляет нас щедро делиться своими открытиями с окружающими, и пренебрегать тщеславием и корыстью."


 Замечательное определение. Вот коллекционеров у нас сейчас действительно мало. Есть много собирателей - такие себе "Царь-Кащеи"...

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто откроет мне секрет, как получилось, что Андросовский переулок выводящий на  Андросовский мол, незаметно превратился в Армянский ? Может мол раньше назывался  Армянским  :smileflag: ? Или фамилия Андросова была Андросян :smileflag:  ?

----------


## brassl

На замену, чуть лучше качеством

----------


## SaMoVar

http://fondknig.com/2010/11/04/odessa__illjustrirovannyjj_putevoditel.html
вот ещё накопал интересного.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Кто откроет мне секрет, как получилось, что Андросовский переулок выводящий на  Андросовский мол, незаметно превратился в Армянский ? Может мол раньше назывался  Армянским ? Или фамилия Андросова была Андросян ?


 Чем же занимались армяне в Одессе? Всего не перечислишь. Но в памяти поколений остались бригады портовых рабочих-армян. Да и жили они в районе улицы Приморской. Кстати, Хачик Калустьян, отец Леона Калустьяна, из этих портовых грузчиков, так что наименование Армянский переулок, идущий от Приморской к Арбузной гавани, к Судоремонтному заводу лишь закрепило в топонимике Одессы труд сотен армян, способствовавших процветанию края.

----------


## Jorjic

Из неопознанного. Это конечная 5-го на Староконке. Этот же кадр в "Одессе на колесах" в лучшем качестве, читается даже название остановки.

----------


## Antique

> Этот дом уже история (ул. Пантелеймоновская, 82). Может кто знает что о нем (кому принадлежал, что находилось в нем до революции)?


 Дом с магазином принадлежал Торгово-промышленного товарищества "А.К. Дубинин". Вероятно магазин специализировался на морепродуктах. Стиль здания: модернизированный неоклассицизм. Проект архитектора А.С. Панпулова, здание возведено в 1911-м году.

----------


## Black_Rabbit

> Кто откроет мне секрет, как получилось, что Андросовский переулок выводящий на  Андросовский мол, незаметно превратился в Армянский ?


 Когда-то прожил в этом переулке 15 лет и только сейчас узнал, что он оказывается называется Андросовским))

----------


## SaMoVar

Сейчас он таки Андросовский переулок. Когда название поменяли - не могу найти.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Сейчас он таки Андросовский переулок. Когда название поменяли - не могу найти.


 Вот и я об этом. При каком мэре и в каком году произошла замена названия? Такие столбы поставили при Гурвице, но почему тогда не заменили таблички на стенах домов? Сейчас он Армянско-Андросовский, судя по указателям :smileflag:  В ГИС-е он Андросовский:

----------


## Black_Shef

а Щепкина, что лучше...
Один квартал - _Елисоветинская_, другой - _Щепкина_

Столб - на Преображенской - _Щепкина_

----------


## VicTur

> Вот и я об этом. При каком мэре и в каком году произошла замена названия? Такие столбы поставили при Гурвице, но почему тогда не заменили таблички на стенах домов? Сейчас он Армянско-Андросовский, судя по указателям В ГИС-е он Андросовский:


 Там ещё в 80-х висела табличка «Андросовский».

----------


## Agnessa

> на замену, купил сегодня. Качество то же не ахти но нааамного лучше чем было 
> 
> Нашел интересную фразу:
> "Подлинное коллекционирование заключается не в приобретении редких и дорогих предметов, которые, будучи надежно спрятаны от людей, служат надменному тщеславию владельца и превращаются в культовые предметы тайных страстей сребролюбия и гордыни. Настоящее коллекционирование - это одна из граней процесса познания Божьего мира, восторг перед которым заставляет нас щедро делиться своими открытиями с окружающими, и пренебрегать тщеславием и корыстью."


 Это именно о Вас, Сергей. Очередное спасибо!!!

----------


## Олька82

добрый день!
Может кто знает - что раньше было в жилом доме по адресу Торговая 45? Покойный дедушка когда-то рассказывал, что до капремонта в 1975 там висела табличка "Бельгийское общество". 
Или ткните носом, где можно поискать информацию.
Спасибо!

----------


## brassl

Старобазарная площадь 1 и 2

----------


## odessa_forever

Не знаю была эта картинка или нет, но на просторах интернета нашлось вот такое дело :smileflag: :

----------


## polvnic

> Кто откроет мне секрет, как получилось, что Андросовский переулок выводящий на  Андросовский мол, незаметно превратился в Армянский ? Может мол раньше назывался  Армянским ? Или фамилия Андросова была Андросян ?


 Там была армянская слобода. Местные его называли Армянским всегда.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Там была армянская слобода. Местные его называли Армянским всегда.


 Этот переулок никогда  официально не назывался Армянским. Посмотрите книгу Майстрового стр. 10 - 11 и все станет ясно. Мало ли, что местные называли его армянским. Это название должно быть в официальных документах, а его там НЕТ. Так что столб с названием - фикция ( не путать с фрикцией :smileflag: ).

----------


## kravshik

Полностью поддерживаю и считаю  очень правильными слова -относится к нашему хранителю и коллеге Сергею

Удачи тебе и большое спасибо....

эти слова для тебя

*"Подлинное коллекционирование заключается не в приобретении редких и дорогих предметов, которые, будучи надежно спрятаны от людей, служат надменному тщеславию владельца и превращаются в культовые предметы тайных страстей сребролюбия и гордыни. Настоящее коллекционирование - это одна из граней процесса познания Божьего мира, восторг перед которым заставляет нас щедро делиться своими открытиями с окружающими, и пренебрегать тщеславием и корыстью."*

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> добрый день!
> Может кто знает - что раньше было в жилом доме по адресу Торговая 45? Покойный дедушка когда-то рассказывал, что до капремонта в 1975 там висела табличка "Бельгийское общество". 
> Или ткните носом, где можно поискать информацию.
> Спасибо!


 Весьма интересно...

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Дом с магазином принадлежал Торгово-промышленного товарищества "А.К. Дубинин". Вероятно магазин специализировался на морепродуктах. Стиль здания: модернизированный неоклассицизм. Проект архитектора А.С. Панпулова, здание возведено в 1911-м году.


 Ого, спасибо за содержательный ответ. Откуда столько накопали?

----------


## Antique

> Ого, спасибо за содержательный ответ. Откуда столько накопали?


 Владельца можно определить при помощи справочника "Вся Одесса", Так как здание относится к эпохе модерна (это определяется визуально), то в данном случае следует смотреть справочники на 1911 и 1914-й года. Ну а далее следует искать в сети информацию про владельца, а в данном случае А.К. Дубинин был очень известен вследствие популярности его гастронома на Дерибасовской.

А что касается архитектора и года постройки, то это здание отмечено в справочнике: Пилявский В.А. Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие. — 2-е изд. — Одесса: Optimum, 2010. — 276 с. — ISBN 978-966-344-377-5

----------


## brassl

По немногу "выбираю" виды с вновь появившихся путеводителей. Там Элеватор по Тираспольской заставе. Это какой нынешний адрес? Куда выкладывать?

Санаторий из свежего путеводителя

----------


## polvnic

> Весенний день. Boulevard en Odessa.
> Оригинал со стеклянной фотопластинки 2600х2400.А какого размера оригинал в миллиметрах ? Размер в пикселях ни о чем не говорит. Все зависит от того, как сканировали.


 Фотопластинка была примерно 70х60 мм.

----------


## Screech

Тема имеет место в нашем городе.Может кому интересно будет...

----------


## brassl

Как Вам такое Куликовое 1 и 2 ?

----------


## Screech

Подписано в архиве,что Одесса,но никак не могу понять где это снято именно...

----------


## Screech

И вот такой дом где жила Мэри Вебстерс в Одессе.Это где?Пишут также,что в Одессе

----------


## brassl

Дом тут

----------


## Screech

Я нашёл огромные сканы газет начала 1900хх годов такие были тут?

----------


## Screech

> Нижнее фото есть с подписью и есть такое


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *Вроде лучше качество*

----------


## brassl

> Я нашёл огромные сканы газет начала 1900хх годов такие были тут?


 Вы выкладывайте а мы сверим  :smileflag:

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *Пакет радости №1*

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *Пакет №2*

----------


## brassl

СПАСИБО!

----------


## polvnic

Великолепно. Спасибо.

----------


## Screech

Наше дело-общее!

----------


## Киров

> Подписано в архиве,что Одесса,но никак не могу понять где это снято именно...


 Городской став на Балковская\Ольгиевский спуск.Церкви на Слободке.

----------


## brassl

Кто знает, подскажите по точной привязке к адресу 1 и 2 . А может есть где лучшим качеством?  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Кто знает, подскажите по точной привязке к адресу 1 и 2 . А может есть где лучшим качеством?


 Черноморского казачества, 163 - вторая фотка.

----------


## kafkastr

На верхней фотографии в Пакете №2- улица Новосельского. Здание слева - консерватория.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Городской став на Балковская\Ольгиевский спуск.Церкви на Слободке.


 Мы эту фотку обсуждали более года т.н. и к единому мнению не пришли. Храм Рождества Пресвятой Богородицы (на Слободке) от Краснослободской улицы находится слева, а здесь церковь справа. Если это Дом Трудолюбия на Лесной, то он за насыпью не виден и не на возвышенности, как здесь.

----------


## kravshik

> И вот такой дом где жила Мэри Вебстерс в Одессе.Это где?Пишут также,что в Одессе


 Это дом на Куликовом поле,смотрит прямо на трамвайное кольцо......

----------


## SaMoVar

> Подписано в архиве,что Одесса,но никак не могу понять где это снято именно...


 Разбирали эту фотку. Пришли к выводу, что не Одесса.

----------


## Киров

> Мы эту фотку обсуждали более года т.н. и к единому мнению не пришли. Храм Рождества Пресвятой Богородицы (на Слободке) от Краснослободской улицы находится слева, а здесь церковь справа. Если это Дом Трудолюбия на Лесной, то он за насыпью не виден и не на возвышенности, как здесь.


 На Слободке была и вторая церьковь в районе Наличного переулка...Что то там религиозное и сегодня находится.

----------


## victor.odessa

> На Слободке была и вторая церьковь в районе Наличного переулка...Что то там религиозное и сегодня находится.


 Спасибо. Не знал.

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, примите мои поздравления и наилучшие пожелания в День Победы. Вечная память погибшим, любовь и уважение живущим.

----------


## фауст

> Кто знает, подскажите по точной привязке к адресу 1


 Элеваторы Юго-Западной железной дороги.
Находились на  Первой заставе , там  где сейчас переулок Дорстроя и улица Степная 2.

----------


## brassl

С ДНЕМ ПОБЕДЫ!

----------


## SaMoVar

С праздником!

----------


## Алик Савенков

Всех с Великим Праздником !

----------


## VicTur

С Днём Победы, дорогие форумчане!

----------


## brassl

Есть продолжение выставки

----------


## Invasion

Сказали, что сюда нужно запостить. Если было, удалю.

----------


## brassl

Там рядом видео Одесса 1930-е. Пару секунд церкви на Новом рынке!

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Сказали, что сюда нужно запостить. Если было, удалю.


 В Аркадии всегда был дурдом :smileflag:  
Вместо кульков корзины, хех)

----------


## victor.odessa

> В Аркадии всегда был дурдом 
> Вместо кульков корзины, хех)


 Почему только в Аркадии? Я помню такое скопление народа в Лузановке в 60-е, подстилку негде было постелить и бидон с компотом поставить в "холодильник" (закопать в песок). А уйдя в сторону на несколько десятков шагов, долго искал свою подстилку с родителями.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Почему только в Аркадии? Я помню такое скопление народа в Лузановке в 60-е, подстилку негде было постелить и бидон с компотом поставить в "холодильник" (закопать в песок). А уйдя в сторону на несколько десятков шагов, долго искал свою подстилку с родителями.


 Ну 60-е гг. это понятно, город стал расширяться, но чтобы такое через 10 лет после революции!

----------


## job2001

> Сказали, что сюда нужно запостить. Если было, удалю.


 там же рядом вот видео - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDewrYNb44s&feature=related большинство известных мне фото, но вот на 1.14-1,17 что-то я затупил - это где? Вначале подумал Чкалова - Пр .Мира, но присмотревшись понял что нет

----------


## Скрытик

Это водный институт.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну 60-е гг. это понятно, город стал расширяться, но чтобы такое через 10 лет после революции!


 А что удивительного? Это еще НЭП.

----------


## brassl

Нашел еще пару Одесских справочников, некоторые скачиваются в свободном доступе.

----------


## SaMoVar

Как-то не получается скачать))) В подборку ложить можно. Я находил этот ресурс, но не разобрался...

----------


## brassl

Только что скачал 1910 год, 438 стр. Все качается.
Качаю 1911 год. Смотри где зеленым написано Электронный ресурс и качай. Остальное не в свободном доступе 
1908 нашел там же, качаю

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Только что скачал 1910 год, 438 стр. Все качается.
> Качаю 1911 год. Смотри где зеленым написано Электронный ресурс и качай. Остальное не в свободном доступе 
> 1908 нашел там же, качаю


 В теме "Улицы Одессы" уже давно есть на них ссылки.

----------


## Скрытик

Пора к ОдессаСтори прикручивать WordPress. Просто фото уже неактуально.

----------


## brassl

> В теме "Улицы Одессы" уже давно есть на них ссылки.


 Не знал. Может еще были какие ссылки???

----------


## kravshik

> Как-то не получается скачать))) В подборку ложить можно. Я находил этот ресурс, но не разобрался...


 пОдскажите как пользоваться,тоже не получается,-разбираюсь?????????????

----------


## Shipshin

> пОдскажите как пользоваться,тоже не получается,-разбираюсь?????????????


 Правой кнопкой нажать на зеленую надпись. Откроется новая страница. В ней выбрать PDF. И сохранить.

----------


## brassl

> В теме "Улицы Одессы" уже давно есть на них ссылки.


 Порылся в ссылках, нашел вот такое фото, вроде его еще не выкладывали.Адрес на сегодня такой же или там был сдвиг номеров?

----------


## Milkaway

> Порылся в ссылках, нашел вот такое фото, вроде его еще не выкладывали.Адрес на сегодня такой же или там был сдвиг номеров?


 Да, адрес тот же. Интересная фота - спасибо ....

----------


## Jorjic

> Порылся в ссылках, нашел вот такое фото, вроде его еще не выкладывали.Адрес на сегодня такой же или там был сдвиг номеров?


  Да, это Преображенская, 21. Интересное фото!

----------


## brassl

Нема за що  :smileflag: . Фото было в Прейскурант Собецкий

----------


## myspring73

Все мозги сломал, где это? Старобазарный?

  *Показать скрытый текст* *"*

пс. буду благодарен, если подскажут, где кнопка "спойлер", ибо не нашел

----------


## Скрытик

Да, мы обсуждали эту фотку.
Спойлер в расширенном режиме. Плюсик справа в кнопках.

----------


## Ranke

В одесском парке Победы спустя 25 лет снова забил фонтан (фото)

Одни фонтаны восстанавливают, другие уходят на реконструкцию. Надеюсь это так.

 18/09/2011

  
 09/05/2012

----------


## brassl

Где?

----------


## Jorjic

> Где?


 Судя по мощению - Преображенская. Что-то очень знакомое. Возможно, остановка Тираспольская площадь в сторону Привоза. Вроде, там был такой подвальчик.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Судя по мощению - Преображенская. Что-то очень знакомое. Возможно, остановка Тираспольская площадь в сторону Привоза. Вроде, там был такой подвальчик.


 Я тоже об этом адресе подумал.

----------


## Good++++

> Судя по мощению - Преображенская. Что-то очень знакомое. Возможно, остановка Тираспольская площадь в сторону Привоза. Вроде, там был такой подвальчик.


  Именно там. Одни ждут трамвай, другие - водку.

----------


## фауст

Второе и третье  фото -Одесса.

http://huan-carlos.livejournal.com/167912.html#cutid1

----------


## SaMoVar

> Где?


 Пельменная на Тираспольской площади))

----------


## V_efire

наверное обсуждалось уже миллион раз, но все же, что это когда-то было? и ведет ли оно куда-то?

----------


## Antique

> наверное обсуждалось уже миллион раз, но все же, что это когда-то было? и ведет ли оно куда-то?


 Не совсем мне понятен вопрос. Как известно, это остатки нижних помещений ресторана на Приморском бульваре. Архитекторы: Викентий Прохаска и Генрих Лонский, 1906 г.  Ресторан был, если не ошибаюсь, двухэтажным. Второй этаж располагается на уровне Бульвара и был выполнен из дерева. На снимке виден первый, нижний этаж.

----------


## V_efire

> Не совсем мне понятне вопрос. Как известно, это остатки нижних помещений ресторана на Приморском бульваре.


 т.е. на том месте НАД тем что осталось, был ресторан? с такими помещениями снизу?

----------


## SaMoVar

Да, посмотрите в архиве фотки Приморского бульвара и Потёмкинской лестницы.

----------


## brassl

И Дюка. Там когда памятник снимали иногда ресторан попадал в кадр

----------


## V_efire

можно интимный вопрос - в каком архиве?  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

А сколько раз говорил Скрытику - Рекламы нет  :smileflag: 
Под этим сообщением ссылка активная на Архив, почитайте, нажмите и перейдите

----------


## Antique

> т.е. на том месте НАД тем что осталось, был ресторан? с такими помещениями снизу?


 Да. Например, на этом снимке более-менее виден ресторан. Всё же получается, что здание имело два капитальных этажа с тентом на крыше.

----------


## Лысый0

> И Дюка. Там когда памятник снимали иногда ресторан попадал в кадр


 "Маяк"....

----------


## V_efire

> Да. Например, на этом снимке более-менее виден ресторан. Всё же получается, что здание имело два капитальных этажа с тентом на крыше.


 я смотрю там и не одно строение было...
кстати вспомнил что кто-то выкладывал ссылку на фотки какого-то давнего иностранного туриста-фотографа и на том месте (первый этаж) был как раз магазин "интурист" (если память не изменяет), наверное магазин был после ресторана.. странно как у нас все получается - красивые старые здания (между прочим памятники архитектуры) рушатся, и нет денег на восстановление, а вот на новое и страшное которое строится, есть деньги... мэджик...

----------


## brassl

Где? При покупке говорили что Черноморка. А вот где? Я в Черноморке очень редко бывал

----------


## Скрытик

Так это клуб в Черноморке, на центральной улице.

----------


## Лысый0

> Где? При покупке говорили что Черноморка. А вот где? Я в Черноморке очень редко бывал


 Клуб колхоза (совхоза) им. Карла Либкнехта (если правильно написал фамилие)...

----------


## Лысый0

> Так это клуб в Черноморке, на центральной улице.


 Проспект Свободы...

----------


## kravshik

Это клуб на проспекте Свободы,сущетвует и поныне-само здание)))))))

----------


## Screech

Что-то мне везёт на фото великаны.)) Андреевский лиман

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Не помещается на экран)*
Кстати вроде одно и то же  Но цветовая гамма другая.Или мне кажется?

----------


## Screech

Описанный Фрейдом Человек-волк жил в Одессе.Думаю тут все об этом знают,а вот было ли фото не знаю.Вот оригинал текста и фото.
The Case of the

Wolf Man

In the case history known as "The Wolf Man," Sergei Pankejeff (1887 1979), a wealthy Russian aristocrat, is described as suffering from debilitating compulsions and fears resulting from his sexual development having gone awry at an early age. Freud focused Pankejeff's attention on a childhood dream which seemed to encapsulate his early traumas and current fears: a dream of wolves perched in a tree outside his open bedroom window. Doctor and patient sought to determine the wish that the dream disguised.


С семьёй в Одессе

----------


## kravshik

угощу,может кто видел уже



слева виден купол Ботанической церкви,в Ботаническом(Семинарском пер.)

----------


## malyutka_e

> угощу,может кто видел уже
> 
> 
> 
> слева виден купол Ботанической церкви,в Ботаническом(Семинарском пер.)


 Эта картинка давно уже была

----------


## brassl

> Эта картинка давно уже была


  с мая 2010

----------


## V_efire

а как называлась ул.Пушкинская до этого названия?

----------


## Black_Shef

> а как называлась ул.Пушкинская до этого названия?


 Итальянская

----------


## brassl

А Ришельевская как называлась?  :smileflag:

----------


## Малиновский

> Итальянская


  Отличное название!

----------


## V_efire

> Итальянская


 хммм, действительно  :smileflag: 
Ришельевская так и называлась, ну без Ленина

----------


## kravshik

> Эта картинка давно уже была


 Даже если была- не помешает...........может кто не видел ,нашел на соседнем форуме.......

----------


## Jorjic

> А Ришельевская как называлась?


 Очень короткое время (до 1814 года) - Театральная.

----------


## Black_Shef

> а как называлась ул.Пушкинская до этого названия?


 


> хммм, действительно 
> Ришельевская так и называлась, ну без Ленина


 Чтобы не оффтопить больше, здесь можно продолжить

----------


## heffalump1974

> хммм, действительно 
> Ришельевская так и называлась, ну без Ленина


 Я статью делал по большей части из желания наконец-то систематизировать имеющиеся данные... посему, извините за возможные неточности. Жду тапков и табуреток. Исправлю.
Не я, так другие, благо, структура энциклопедии тому способствует.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Я статью делал по большей части из желания наконец-то систематизировать имеющиеся данные... посему, извините за возможные неточности. Жду тапков и табуреток. Исправлю.
> Не я, так другие, благо, структура энциклопедии тому способствует.


 Систематизировать? Ха-ха-ха! (демонический хохот). Это практически невозможно! Я это уже года 3 сделать пытаюсь.  :smileflag:

----------


## heffalump1974

> Я это уже года 3 сделать пытаюсь.


 Главное - нАчать.
В общий доступ выложил, а там хоть рихтуйте, хоть юстируйте. При желании, разумеется.
Гуртом, всё же, легче.

----------


## Screech

> Систематизировать? Ха-ха-ха! (демонический хохот). Это практически невозможно! Я это уже года 3 сделать пытаюсь.


 Эксель в помощь

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Эксель в помощь


 Вопрос не в технологии, а в источниках информации. На данный момент у меня собралось из разных источников около 150 улиц и переулков, месторасположение которых нужно выяснить.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вопрос не в технологии, а в источниках информации. На данный момент у меня собралось из разных источников около 150 улиц и переулков, месторасположение которых нужно выяснить.


 А что, Майстровой уже не авторитет ?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А что, Майстровой уже не авторитет ?


  Майстровой конечно авторитет, продевавший колоссальную работу. Хотя у него тоже есть много ошибок, белых пятен и личных домыслов. Но главное, он в своей книге описывает только центральную часть города.

----------


## heffalump1974

> он в своей книге описывает только центральную часть города.


 Так выдайте проблемные фрагменты списка; за себя не поручусь, но может кто из аксакалов избавит от страданий. Viribus, так сказать, unitis.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Так выдайте проблемные фрагменты списка; за себя не поручусь, но может кто из аксакалов избавит от страданий. Viribus, так сказать, unitis.


 Я не пойму смысла этого списка - в нем исключительно те улицы которые сохранились до наших дней или полный список улиц, за все время существования города. Если первое, то там много лишнего, если второе, то там не хватает огромного количества улиц.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=696&pid=19081#top_display_m  edia
Спасибо литмузею.
Подскажите, как с одессастори делать ссылки с увеличением по клику. Или только ссылками пулять?

----------


## heffalump1974

> Я не пойму смысла этого списка - в нем исключительно те улицы которые сохранились до наших дней или полный список улиц, за все время существования города. Если первое, то там много лишнего, если второе, то там не хватает огромного количества улиц.


 Вы поделились своим мнением о возможности систематизации подобного объёма и типа данных и, на основании собственного трёхлетнего опыта, уточнили количество улиц, с которыми есть нестыковки (около 150). На что было предложено "поговорить об этом" с привлечением "помощи зала".

Я же, со своей стороны, имел неосторожность похвалиться весьма скромными пока плодами трудов в том же направлении, но в несколько ином формате; а именно, допускающем возможность редактирования сторонними участниками, буде у них возникнет подобное желание.
Предлагавшийся список отнюдь не претендовал на всеобъемлющую полноту, хотя, для удобства пользования, включал и многие старые названия. Оттуда и "_лишнее_". И, несмотря на уже указанную возможность дополнения (это насчёт "_не хватает огромного количества улиц_", никого к этому самому дополнению (редактированию и пр.) не обязывал.

Иными словами, мы говорили о двух разных списках.
Как-то так.

----------


## фауст

> Жду тапков и табуреток. Исправлю..


 1) Артиллерийский переулок .Имеется только  2-ой.
2) Кооперативная (Лавочная улица) - на Слободке, а не на пос. Котовского.
3) Ивана Микитенко улица - не указана.
4) Привозная улица - их имеется две. На Привозе и на Второй Заставе.
5) Гранатный переулок- не указан.

6) Аэродромная улица и Холмистая улица - две большие разницы.  
  Аэродромная идёт параллельно Тираспольскому шоссе.  Холмистая находится на Большевике.
7) Степная улица  с 1 по 7 . Находятся на Курсаках  , уже под другими названиями. 
 А собственно-  Степная улица благополучно существует на Первой Заставе .
8) Владимирова улица ( Братьев Поджио) .  Правильное название - Владимира улица. 
9) Ивановский переезд-  можно и без вопросительного знака.  Домик путейцев под мостом , в развилке между двумя ветками железной дороги называется : "Ивановский переезд дом 5 ".  Там  даже  люди живут.
10) Новикова улица -2-ая.   Посёлок рядом с Ивановским мостом. Не указано.

----------


## Скрытик

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=696&pid=19081#top_display_m  edia
> 
> Подскажите, как с одессастори делать ссылки с увеличением по клику. Или только ссылками пулять?


  Ну это не радикал, пока такой функции у движка нет. Но я посмотрю, может обновлю версию посвежее.
Подскажу - если нажать на "Редактировать" свой пост после того, как отправил и просто сохранить, ничего не делая, то ссылка становится кликабельной, как в этой цитате.

----------


## Лысый0

> 1) Артиллерийский переулок .Имеется только  2-ой.
> 2) Кооперативная (Лавочная улица) - на Слободке, а не на пос. Котовского.
> 3) Ивана Микитенко улица - не указана.
> 4) Привозная улица - их имеется две. На Привозе и на Второй Заставе.
> 5) Гранатный переулок- не указан.
> 
> 6) Аэродромная улица и Холмистая улица - две большие разницы.  
>   Аэродромная идёт параллельно Тираспольскому шоссе.  Холмистая находится на Большевике.
> 7) Степная улица  с 1 по 7 . Находятся на Курсаках  , уже под другими названиями. 
> ...


 Аэродромная - Холмистая - Комарова -  это все одна и та же улица...

----------


## Скрытик

Сейчас буду обновлять Стори, какое-то время будет недоступен.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вы поделились своим мнением о возможности систематизации подобного объёма и типа данных и, на основании собственного трёхлетнего опыта, уточнили количество улиц, с которыми есть нестыковки (около 150). На что было предложено "поговорить об этом" с привлечением "помощи зала".
> 
> Я же, со своей стороны, имел неосторожность похвалиться весьма скромными пока плодами трудов в том же направлении, но в несколько ином формате; а именно, допускающем возможность редактирования сторонними участниками, буде у них возникнет подобное желание.
> Предлагавшийся список отнюдь не претендовал на всеобъемлющую полноту, хотя, для удобства пользования, включал и многие старые названия. Оттуда и "_лишнее_". И, несмотря на уже указанную возможность дополнения (это насчёт "_не хватает огромного количества улиц_", никого к этому самому дополнению (редактированию и пр.) не обязывал.
> 
> Иными словами, мы говорили о двух разных списках.
> Как-то так.


 Я собранную информацию пытаюсь визуализировать, например вот ТАК. На самом деле улиц с "нестыковками" гораздо больше, 150 это только за период 40-60 годов, да и то без учета дальних поселков типа Котовского или Большевика.

Ну не вижу я особого смысла просто в списке без подробный разъяснений. Например в нем должны присутствовать как минимум 5 Каховских переулков, которые в разные годы существовали в разных частях города. А делать подробное разъяснение.. даже не представляете какой это колоссальный объем работ.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> 1) Артиллерийский переулок .Имеется только  2-ой.
> 2) Кооперативная (Лавочная улица) - на Слободке, а не на пос. Котовского.
> 3) Ивана Микитенко улица - не указана.
> 4) Привозная улица - их имеется две. На Привозе и на Второй Заставе.
> 5) Гранатный переулок- не указан.
> 
> 6) Аэродромная улица и Холмистая улица - две большие разницы.  
>   Аэродромная идёт параллельно Тираспольскому шоссе.  Холмистая находится на Большевике.
> 7) Степная улица  с 1 по 7 . Находятся на Курсаках  , уже под другими названиями. 
> ...


 Ну вот, уже началось  :smileflag: 
По некоторым источникам, Артиллерийский переулков было целых 3.
Одна из Привозных давно уже Суперфосфатная
Холмистая улица на Большевике бывшая Аэродромная. Не путать с Аэродромной, нынешней Комарова.
А еще не указан 2-й Лермонтовский переулок. Но он почему то нигде вообще не указан, хотя он есть.

А, кстати, что это за улица Ленина на Молдаванке, впервые об этом слышу.

----------


## фауст

> Ну вот, уже началось Одна из Привозных давно уже Суперфосфатная.


  Это разные улицы.
Там расположен заводик.

http://mercury.odessa.ua/streets/%D0%BF/95586/96051





> Аэродромная - Холмистая - Комарова -  это все одна и та же улица...


 


> Холмистая улица на Большевике бывшая Аэродромная.


 В разных концах города -обе Холмистые и обе Аэродромные ?
И кто ошибается ?

----------


## Antique

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=696&pid=19081#top_display_m  edia
> Спасибо литмузею.
> Подскажите, как с одессастори делать ссылки с увеличением по клику. Или только ссылками пулять?


 Можно использовать в качестве миниатюры малое изображение.

Изображение со встроенной ссылкой реализуется посредством BB-кода "url" с вложенным тегом img в поле описания.

Например на данном форуме в редакторе можно нажать на кнопку "Вставить изображение" и скопировать ссылоку на миниатюру, затем выделить сгенерированный код и нажать кнопку "Вставить ссылку", где в появившемся окне вставить ссылку на полное изображение.

Пример использования BB кода url: http://www.bbcode.org/examples/?id=9
Если в примере вместо текста "This be bbcode.org!" вставить ссылку на миниатюру в теге img, а ссылку на указанный сайт зваменить на прямую ссылку на изображение, то получим искомое.

----------


## Milkaway

И где-же он есть 2й Лермонтовский пер? .... это ,,тупичок,, возле санатория или автостоянка ... или где? 
Очень интересно!!!

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> И где-же он есть 2й Лермонтовский пер? .... это ,,тупичок,, возле санатория или автостоянка ... или где? 
> Очень интересно!!!


 Это проезд к автостоянке. СМ. РИС.

----------


## Antique

> Это проезд к автостоянке. СМ. РИС.


 Это скорее в переулке устроили большую автостоянку. На переулок выходит несколько зданий.

----------


## Скрытик

Обновил версию движка для ОдессаСтори. 
Кстати, туда можно заливать не только фото, но и видеоролики. Только желательно не в экзотических кодеках.

----------


## Milkaway

> Это проезд к автостоянке. СМ. РИС.


 Да, спасибо ... но вот сейчас вспоминаю, что сколько я там в разное время не проходила по пути на пляж, то не замечала стандартных табличек именно второго Лермонтовского - там их кажется и не было....но может я ошибаюсь ...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Да, спасибо ... но вот сейчас вспоминаю, что сколько я там в разное время не проходила по пути на пляж, то не замечала стандартных табличек именно второго Лермонтовского - там их кажется и не было....но может я ошибаюсь ...


  Ну по крайней мере это объясняет, почему в Лермонтовском переулке два дома № 7

----------


## brassl

На замену - Хаджибеевский лиман

----------


## Лысый0

> На замену - Хаджибеевский лиман


 Вероятно, точнее это Хаджибеевский парк в устье Усатовской балки...

----------


## Jorjic

> На замену - Хаджибеевский лиман


 И все это куда-то сгинуло практически без следа?

----------


## Milkaway

> И все это куда-то сгинуло практически без следа?


 Да, а что же теперь на месте парка и примерно в каких границах он был - что-то мне ни разу такая инфа не попадалась ... может кто-то знает ...

----------


## SaMoVar

Фотографии парка попадались мне. Там деревья были в 3 обхвата.

----------


## Milkaway

> Фотографии парка попадались мне. Там деревья были в 3 обхвата.


 Мне тоже попадались фотки с большими деревьями и прудами. Туда была проложена трамвайная линия. Слышала, что парк просуществовал до начала войны, потом когда взорвали дамбу, его затопило, а вот какова его дальнейшая судьба ...
Если кто знает - просветите или дайте ссылку, где можно это сделать ...

----------


## Лысый0

> Мне тоже попадались фотки с большими деревьями и прудами. Туда была проложена трамвайная линия. Слышала, что парк просуществовал до начала войны, потом когда взорвали дамбу, его затопило, а вот какова его дальнейшая судьба ...
> Если кто знает - просветите или дайте ссылку, где можно это сделать ...


 Конечная остановка 20 трамвая. Пройти метров 300 до ворот вдоль лимана. Корпуса во время войны были взорваны или разбомблены. До года 70 стояли только остовы (развалины) корпусов. За корпусами в парке был заросший пруд, на берегу которого в 1965 г т/к "Романтик" установил памятник партизанам, сражавшимся в катакомбах. Позднее корпуса отстроили и было что-то типа санатория. Выше по левому (орографически) склону балки с незапамятных времен располагается детский санаторий в котором работал еще Дмитрий Ульянов, брат Ленина. Что сейчас с парком не знаю - не был лет более 40  :smileflag: .

----------


## brassl

Есть фото. Подписано - Дом творчества в Черноморке. Может кто знает точный адрес, куда выкладывать?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Есть фото. Подписано - Дом творчества в Черноморке. Может кто знает точный адрес, куда выкладывать?


 Это нынешняя база отдыха "Люстдорф", находится по адресу улица Зеленая, 3.

----------


## Sergey_L

Был в парке у Хаджибеевского лимана на днях. Специально искал старые здания, деревья, остатки пруда. На территории санатория сейчас два крупных корпуса и один небольшой. Оригинальных зданий со старых открыток не нашел. Хотя может не все открытки скачал)) Зато в целости знаменитый слоник. Пруд зарос конкретно... И старых деревьев почти нет. Фото будут чуть позже

----------


## Sergey_L



----------


## SaMoVar

Остатки роскоши...

----------


## Пушкин

> Есть фото. Подписано - Дом творчества в Черноморке. Может кто знает точный адрес, куда выкладывать?


  Очень похоже на санаторий Россия

----------


## Лысый0

> Был в парке у Хаджибеевского лимана на днях. Специально искал старые здания, деревья, остатки пруда. На территории санатория сейчас два крупных корпуса и один небольшой. Оригинальных зданий со старых открыток не нашел. Хотя может не все открытки скачал)) Зато в целости знаменитый слоник. Пруд зарос конкретно... И старых деревьев почти нет. Фото будут чуть позже


 Там у корпусов стены старые, их просто поштукатурили и накрыли крышей, отакэ... Слоник - новодел...

----------


## sergey-cat

Может кто нибудь подскажет,где можно посмотреть фото поселка Котовского 70х годов,в одноклассниках немного нашел больше нигде не видел,может кто либо встречал ,буду благодарен за ссылку

----------


## Лысый0

> Может кто нибудь подскажет,где можно посмотреть фото поселка Котовского 70х годов,в одноклассниках немного нашел больше нигде не видел,может кто либо встречал ,буду благодарен за ссылку


 В то время там был один "Космос" и хрущевки немного, а по Днепропетровской (Николаевской) ходил трамвай  :smileflag: .

----------


## brassl

> Очень похоже на санаторий Россия


 Сам так в начале подумал, но фото издательства "Маяк", подписаны в печать, со штампиком, и подпись - Дом творчества в Черноморке

----------


## inborz

> В то время там был один "Космос" и хрущевки немного, а по Днепропетровской (Николаевской) ходил трамвай .


 Ну-ну! Трамвай ходил - и ходит! - по Добровольского, кинотеатр назывался - и называется! - "Звездный"

----------


## Лысый0

> Ну-ну! Трамвай ходил - и ходит! - по Добровольского, кинотеатр назывался - и называется! - "Звездный"


 Кинотянтер спутал - склероз, сорри. А трамвай ходил по Днепропетровской до Крыжановки  :smileflag: )

----------


## sergey-cat

> В то время там был один "Космос" и хрущевки немного, а по Днепропетровской (Николаевской) ходил трамвай .


 Вы не путаете? По днепропетровской разве когда то ходил трамвай? Насколько я помню трамвай ходил только по Добровольского, живу на поскоте с 1974 года,до поскота 6 лет жил на пересыпе ,на бочерово по днепродороге была насыпь по ней ходил как рассказывали бронепоезд,е еще малый застал там рельсы может это вы этот трамвай вспомнили)))

----------


## Лысый0

> Вы не путаете? По днепропетровской разве когда то ходил трамвай? Насколько я помню трамвай ходил только по Добровольского, живу на поскоте с 1974 года,до поскота 6 лет жил на пересыпе ,на бочерово по днепродороге была насыпь по ней ходил как рассказывали бронепоезд,е еще малый застал там рельсы может это вы этот трамвай вспомнили)))


 Придет OMF (если я не путаю ник) он спец и даже скажет номер. А насыпь это жд ветка для подвоза боеприпасов на батарею на мысе "Е".

----------


## Киров

Трамвай шел по Николаевской дороге и примерно проехав Молодую гвардию сворачивал на лево...кажется конечная называлась Кишиневская.В детстве часто ездил с отцом,а потом мы топали пешком до пионерлагеря.

----------


## Antique

> Был в парке у Хаджибеевского лимана на днях. Специально искал старые здания, деревья, остатки пруда. На территории санатория сейчас два крупных корпуса и один небольшой. Оригинальных зданий со старых открыток не нашел. Хотя может не все открытки скачал)) Зато в целости знаменитый слоник. Пруд зарос конкретно... И старых деревьев почти нет. Фото будут чуть позже


 В Усатово осталось только одно дореволюционное здание?

----------


## Киров

> Конечная остановка 20 трамвая. Пройти метров 300 до ворот вдоль лимана. Корпуса во время войны были взорваны или разбомблены. До года 70 стояли только остовы (развалины) корпусов. За корпусами в парке был заросший пруд, на берегу которого в 1965 г т/к "Романтик" установил памятник партизанам, сражавшимся в катакомбах. Позднее корпуса отстроили и было что-то типа санатория. Выше по левому (орографически) склону балки с незапамятных времен располагается детский санаторий в котором работал еще Дмитрий Ульянов, брат Ленина. Что сейчас с парком не знаю - не был лет более 40 .


 И здесь я "засветился",примерно в году 63-64 поехали мы с отцом на рыбалку...ну батя на дамбе был,а мы с сестрой до вечера играли в развалинах санатория.собирали желуди.Очень живописные были руины,папа говорил наши взорвали при отступлении...запомнились огромные дубы,а из желудей мы при помощи спичек наделали человечков и они у нас потом долго валялись по всей квартире...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Может кто нибудь подскажет,где можно посмотреть фото поселка Котовского 70х годов,в одноклассниках немного нашел больше нигде не видел,может кто либо встречал ,буду благодарен за ссылку


  
В книжице оба этих снимка подписаны: "На проспекте Добровольского". Но мне кажется, что первый снимок мог быть сделан на Генерала Петрова.



> Вы не путаете? По днепропетровской разве когда то ходил трамвай? Насколько я помню трамвай ходил только по Добровольского, живу на поскоте с 1974 года,до поскота 6 лет жил на пересыпе ,на бочерово по днепродороге была насыпь по ней ходил как рассказывали бронепоезд,е еще малый застал там рельсы может это вы этот трамвай вспомнили)))


  Ходил 8-й до 1972 года.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вложение 4270514Вложение 4270517 
> В книжице оба этих снимка подписаны: "На проспекте Добровольского". Но мне кажется, что первый снимок мог быть сделан на Генерала Петрова.


 Первый снимок, скорее всего, это Героев Сталинграда / Марсельская.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вложение 4270514Но мне кажется, что первый снимок мог быть сделан на Генерала Петрова.


 Категорически нет! 
В кафе на 1м этаже этой многоэтажки я свадьбу гулял свою  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Первый снимок, скорее всего, это Героев Сталинграда / Марсельская.


 Он самый.
Тогда еще многоэтажек в 1м ряду не было.

----------


## kravshik

НЕмного поселка,Добровольского(МАхачкалинская)

чуть позже еще найду пару видов Днепро дороги -еще до того как

----------


## sergey-cat

> НЕмного поселка,Добровольского(МАхачкалинская)
> 
> чуть позже еще найду пару видов Днепро дороги -еще до того как


 Эти фотки у меня есть

----------


## malyutka_e

> Был в парке у Хаджибеевского лимана на днях. Специально искал старые здания, деревья, остатки пруда. На территории санатория сейчас два крупных корпуса и один небольшой. Оригинальных зданий со старых открыток не нашел. Хотя может не все открытки скачал)) Зато в целости знаменитый слоник. Пруд зарос конкретно... И старых деревьев почти нет. Фото будут чуть позже


 А можно на  карте обвести карандашом место, где он сейчас находится?

----------


## Лысый0

*Шота не верится:*

В Одессе восстановят рухнувший памятник архитектуры 


Здание на Княжеской продолжает разрушаться.

Сегодня, 12:16     
Полное восстановление здания на улице Княжеской, пострадавшего из-за обрушения 5 мая, может обойтись в 6-7 миллионов гривен.  
Об этом рассказал начальник отдела организации использования памятников областного управления охраны объектов культурного наследия Игорь Пороник.

Он отметил, что эта цена  -  весьма приблизительная и включает работы на нескольких этапах.  «Обрушилась часть стены общей площадью около ста квадратных метров, - уточнил он. -  Сначала проведут мероприятия по ограждению аварийного участка. Это первый этап работ. Сейчас несколько небольших участков грозят самопроизвольным обрушением».

Второй этап работ – укрепление здания, а также сортировка и вывоз мусора. Возможно, какие-то из обрушившихся элементов можно будет использовать во время реставрации. Сроки самой реставрации зависят от наличия средств. «Еще неизвестно, за чей счет будут работать – это могут быть как средства областного бюджета, так и деньги инвестора», - говорит  Игорь Пороник – Работы по зданию будут осложняться тем, что под ним проходит старый коллектор, однако все нужные материалы для реставрации есть. Мы следили за состоянием здания лет 8, делали акты обмера, фотографировали его, так что отреставрировать его возможно», подчеркнул Игорь Пороник.

Здание, по словам чиновника, фактически не использовались с 1996 года. Оно сдавалось не раз в аренду: «Но ему не везло с арендаторами, по разным причинам обещания провести работы в здании не исполнялись».  

Напомним, здание на Княжесткой, 1 является памятником архитектуры. Было построено в конце XIX века одесскими архитекторами Бернардацци (автор Одесской филармонии) и Шеврембрандтом (проектировщик одесской Кирхи). Когда-то здесь располагалось Русское техническое общество. По словам местных жителей, крыша дома начала разрушаться около трех лет назад.

----------


## kravshik

> Эти фотки у меня есть


 поделись если есть,я не могу найти......

----------


## VHana

> Сам так в начале подумал, но фото издательства "Маяк", подписаны в печать, со штампиком, и подпись - Дом творчества в Черноморке


 Это действительно Дом отдыха творческих работников - вид сзади. Впереди стоит Ленин.

----------


## Киров

Я учился в школе через дорогу от этого памятника архитектуры и мне помнится,что со стороны Княжеской висела мраморная табличка указывающая,что из этого здания Попов вел радиопередачу,или прием впервые в...или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Kamin

Фото сделал сегодня Как мало остается таких надписей! ул. Старопортофранковская № 30

----------


## Good++++

> Фото сделал сегодня Как мало остается таких надписей! ул. Старопортофранковская № 30


 Интересно, а надпись на памятнике Екатерины "В память Сигизмунд Лазаревича Руслан Серафимовича и сестры его из Кишинева..." уцелеет?

----------


## Antique

> Фото сделал сегодня Как мало остается таких надписей! ул. Старопортофранковская № 30


 Давно задаюсь вопросом, как она уцелела в советское время. Правда в те времена здание всё же подпортили надстройкой третьего этажа. Сейчас оно разве что надписью интересно, а внешне - почти безликий параллелепипед вытянутый вверх.

----------


## Kamin

"Главное" табличка о принадлежности к памятникам архитектуры есть!!

----------


## victor.odessa

> *Шота не верится:*
> 
> Сначала проведут мероприятия по ограждению аварийного участка. Это первый этап работ.
> 
> Второй этап работ –сортировка и вывоз мусора.


 Ну почему? Я уверен в том, что эти два пункта будут выполнены на все 100%. А вот затем будет третий этап - строительство очередной высотки.

----------


## Скрытик

Дошли руки до старой задумки - прикрутить к ОдессСтори блог, типа WordPress. Пока не определился с рубриками и прочими вещами, но штука удобная. Посмотреть можно в тестовом режиме http://OdessaStory.info/Word
Регистрация пока для всех свободная.

----------


## sergey-cat

> поделись если есть,я не могу найти......


 Это конечно не все ,есть штук 30-50

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это конечно не все ,есть штук 30-50


 Фотка №1 Днепропетровская дор/ Бочарова,57
Фотка №3 Добровольского / Махачкалинская
Фотка №5 Добровольского / Заболотного

----------


## Milkaway

> Фото сделал сегодня Как мало остается таких надписей! ул. Старопортофранковская № 30


 Пару лет назад, гуляя в дебрях второго кладбища, случайно набрела на очень запущенную могилу Маврокордато - вокруг угадывались остатки семейного некрополя - всё сильно заросло плющом и было засыпано опавшей листвой .... впечатление самое гнетущее ....жаль, что уже никто туда не приходит и не следит за могилами ....

----------


## Скрытик

Пока не работает отправка пароля после регистрации. Завтра утром разберусь, из дому не получается.

----------


## Лысый0

> Пока не работает отправка пароля после регистрации. Завтра утром разберусь, из дому не получается.


 Не работает и имя пользователя кириллицей - у меня получился изврат liisiy  :smileflag: )

----------


## Скрытик

Ну это я точно не смогу победить  :smileflag:  Пока. Движок не наш, русификация любительская.

----------


## Лысый0

> Ну это я точно не смогу победить  Пока. Движок не наш, русификация любительская.


 Главное дело....

----------


## Скрытик

Поставил пока всем пароль 1111111 (7 единиц). Заходите и меняете, без отправки на е-мейл получается.

----------


## VicTur

> Фото сделал сегодня Как мало остается таких надписей! ул. Старопортофранковская № 30


 Меня терзает смутное сомнение в подлинности этой надписи. Ну, или в грамотности пишущего, даже если надпись подлинная. Согласно правилам дореволюционной орфографии имя должно писаться через фиту: Ѳёдоръ.

----------


## Antique

> Меня терзает смутное сомнение в подлинности этой надписи. Ну, или в грамотности пишущего, даже если надпись подлинная. Согласно правилам дореволюционной орфографии имя должно писаться через фиту: Ѳёдоръ.


 Фиту использовали по желанию.

----------


## Shipshin

> Поставил пока всем пароль 1111111 (7 единиц). Заходите и меняете, без отправки на е-мейл получается.


 пароль не принимает. 
ОШИБКА: Введен некорректный пароль для пользователя

----------


## Скрытик

> пароль не принимает. 
> ОШИБКА: Введен некорректный пароль для пользователя


  Ну это я тем, кто на тот момент был зарегистрирован поставил  :smileflag: 
Пробуйте.

----------


## Shipshin

> Ну это я тем, кто на тот момент был зарегистрирован поставил 
> Пробуйте.


 Получилось. Спасибо.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот сайт с информацией о румынских дотах в Одессе: http://fortification.ru/oldforum/index.php?action=vthread&forum=21&topic=2020

----------


## brassl

Нашел такую фоту

----------


## malyutka_e

Одесский вокзал в 3d: http://www.cgtrader.com/3D-models/Vehicles/Odessa-Train-Station-Ukraine.html

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нашел такую фоту


 У фотоаппарата была сильная близорукость :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Не, это я в сети нашел и сииильно увеличил  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще один сайт с немецкой аэрофотосъемкой, другие фотографии: http://www.wwii-photos-maps.com/targ...%20%20005.html

----------


## Antique

А http://pobeda-vov.ru/ так и не заработал... 9-е мая уже прошло.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А http://pobeda-vov.ru/ так и не заработал... 9-е мая уже прошло.


 Теперь можно обойтись и без него.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот сайт с информацией о румынских дотах в Одессе: http://fortification.ru/oldforum/index.php?action=vthread&forum=21&topic=2020


  Спасибо. Ссылки буду складировать и систематизировать тут:
http://www.odessastory.info/word/?page_id=23#comment-2

----------


## malyutka_e

Сайт о войне. Есть пара фот, одна из которых уже была.
http://historyimages.blogspot.com/2012/03/downfall-germans-lose-ukraine-1943-44.html

----------


## brassl

Есть такое фото пляжа. Туплю по полной. Где это? Ну такое знакомое  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

На фото мы имеем какую-то лодочную станцию... Но по рельефу на ум приходит только пляж слева от Чкаловского, или где-то в том районе.

----------


## brassl

Может у кого есть такое фото в лучшем качестве??? У меня только перефото

----------


## Скрытик

Работает регистрация на блоге. http://OdessaStory.info/Word

----------


## Jorjic

> На фото мы имеем какую-то лодочную станцию... Но по рельефу на ум приходит только пляж слева от Чкаловского, или где-то в том районе.


 Мне тоже так показалось.

----------


## Alexey_C

Господа, мы отрисовали исторический (1798) герб Одессы в векторе. Прежде в векторе его просто не существовало.



Предлагаем всем желающим для повсеместного распространения.

Скачать вектор (cdr) + растр (jpg) в разрешении 1280х1024 можно на сайте Новороссия.инфо

novorossiya.info/news/627-istoricheskiy-gerb-odessy-v-vektore.html

----------


## brassl

Подписано - порт 1942 год

----------


## Trs

Маразлиевская...
http://arh.com.ua/gallery/obschestvennie-obyekti/hotel/

----------


## SaMoVar

http://dumskaya.net/post/lermontovskij-sanatorij/author/
Ловите быстрее - цензура.

----------


## exse

Одесский областной совет намерен продать памятник архитектуры — здание Русского технического общества по адресу Княжеская, 1а (т.н. «масонский дом»), которое частично обрушилось 5 мая этого года.

----------


## Скрытик

> Спасибо ,уже регистрируюсь....интересная задумка........


 Уже вижу в списке  :smileflag: 
Кстати, уже 17 человек зарегилось за сутки. Я планирую сделать интеграцию с фотогалереей, пока не получается. Единый логин и прочее. Нашел скрипты для интеграции, но они к старой версии и Копермайна и Вордпресс. Думаю, что скоро сделаю этот сайт основным, а галерею по ссылке открывать.

----------


## Малиновский

> Маразлиевская...
> http://arh.com.ua/gallery/obschestvennie-obyekti/hotel/


 Млять,так там же памятник архитектуры.Очень красивый особняк.Как же они могут?

----------


## SaMoVar

Есть сомнения в том, что он в списке. Не вижу ничего плохого, если кто-то это дело восстановит и будет использовать в своих целях.
После разрушения здание автоматически перестаёт быть памятником архитектуры. Вот так.

----------


## Малиновский

> Есть сомнения в том, что он в списке. Не вижу ничего плохого, если кто-то это дело восстановит и будет использовать в своих целях.
> После разрушения здание автоматически перестаёт быть памятником архитектуры. Вот так.


  Так здание(Если Вы о здании на Маразлиевской) целое!Просто пустует.Оно совершенно другое чем на новом плане.

----------


## kravshik

> Уже вижу в списке 
> Кстати, уже 17 человек зарегилось за сутки. Я планирую сделать интеграцию с фотогалереей, пока не получается. Единый логин и прочее. Нашел скрипты для интеграции, но они к старой версии и Копермайна и Вордпресс. Думаю, что скоро сделаю этот сайт основным, а галерею по ссылке открывать.


 Нашел в теме про Румынские доты-

" _Эта тема закрыта. Ответы больше не принимаются._"

 это из-за теста или вообще закрыта и почему????

----------


## Antique

Расположение гостиницы выбиралось людьми схожими по духу с теми, кто застекляет балконы в зданиях исторической застройки. Курдонер усадьбы - это её неделимая часть, а во вторых улица Маразлиевская слишком ценна для того, чтобы нё портить привнесением чуждых дореволюционному времени объектов.

----------


## Trs

Нет, Самовар говорит о здании технического общества.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это последняя (знаменитая) эмалевая табличка или сохранились такие еще где-то?

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто знает, табличка с каким старым названием висела под новоделом? След от нее  еще виден.

----------


## malyutka_e

Всем визуально известен этот дом, но что за странная архитектура? Есть какие-нибудь сведения чьим он был, кто архитектор?

----------


## Jorjic

> Всем визуально известен этот дом, но что за странная архитектура? Есть какие-нибудь сведения чьим он был, кто архитектор?


 Кто был архитектор, я не знаю. Но стиль вполне естественный для немецкой слободы.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это последняя (знаменитая) эмалевая табличка или сохранились такие еще где-то?


 Сейчас нет под рукой, но в Колодезном висит аналогичная. Очень высоко, им не дотянуться.

----------


## V_efire

можно один немного невтемный и полуюридический вопрос - законно ли закрывать дворы на замки?
понятно для чего это делается, но все же интересует законность, ведь территория дворов это не частная собственность жителей этих дворов.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Последние находки на Стрельбищьном поле...........эхо войны
> случайно при прогулке с сыном.....пришлось его сразу уводить подальше,мало ли что.....
> 
>     
> 
> Кто сможет подсказать от какого оружия??? я так понял что это таки военное......что-то типа бронебойного....судя по калибру.
> На некоторых фото вообще выглядит как авиабомба,дальше масштаб виден относительно ладони......


 Вам на REIBERT.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Так здание(Если Вы о здании на Маразлиевской) целое!Просто пустует.Оно совершенно другое чем на новом плане.


 Я про Техническое общество.

----------


## OMF

> Последние находки на Стрельбищьном поле...........эхо войны
> случайно при прогулке с сыном.....пришлось его сразу уводить подальше,мало ли что.....
> 
>     
> 
> Кто сможет подсказать от какого оружия??? я так понял что это таки военное......что-то типа бронебойного....судя по калибру.
> На некоторых фото вообще выглядит как авиабомба,дальше масштаб виден относительно ладони......


 Очень похоже на патрон от 20-мм зенитного автомата - Бофорс или Эрликон.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Это последняя (знаменитая) эмалевая табличка или сохранились такие еще где-то?


 Ещё такие сохранились -

----------


## Скрытик

> можно один немного невтемный и полуюридический вопрос - законно ли закрывать дворы на замки?
> понятно для чего это делается, но все же интересует законность, ведь территория дворов это не частная собственность жителей этих дворов.


  Общественная. Жителей двора  :smileflag:  Как и подвал с чердаком. Ты же не возмущаешься, что тебя в подвал не пускают?
Жители двора, кстати и за его уборку платят, если ты не в курсе.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это последняя (знаменитая) эмалевая табличка или сохранились такие еще где-то?


 Вот табличка из Колодезного переулка 

А тут варианты из разных "эпох"

----------


## V_efire

> Общественная. Жителей двора  Как и подвал с чердаком. Ты же не возмущаешься, что тебя в подвал не пускают?
> Жители двора, кстати и за его уборку платят, если ты не в курсе.


 я же говорю, что это все я знаю, вопрос про законность
возвращайся в автофлудилку  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Кто знает, табличка с каким старым названием висела под новоделом? След от нее  еще виден.


 Предположительно - ул. Томаса ... был такой пламенный товарищ.

----------


## SaMoVar

Эмаль есть на Косвенной, на Долгой.

----------


## Milkaway

> Всем визуально известен этот дом, но что за странная архитектура? Есть какие-нибудь сведения чьим он был, кто архитектор?


 Если это то,что я думаю - Осипова,31 - то дом принадлежал С.Анди, 1825, арх. Фраполли. В 1880-е реконструкциядля семьи Цукерман.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://dumskaya.net/news/u-fasada-znamenitogo-doma-steny-vyrosli-stroitel-019307/#comment493232

Проснулись застройщики около дома-стены... Обращаюсь к жителям Воронцовского переулка - собирайте инициативную группу. Мы вас поддержим.

----------


## Trs

Ещё такая (ссылка на большое фото Sergey_L) табличка. Живой такую нигде не видел, эту прежняя хозяйка дома спрятала за более новой, за счёт чего она и сохранилась. Ориентировочно — 1952..54 гг.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Сейчас нет под рукой, но в Колодезном висит аналогичная. Очень высоко, им не дотянуться.


 Кому "им"? Варварам?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ещё такие сохранились -


 Это советские, не наша тема.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Предположительно - ул. Томаса ... был такой пламенный товарищ.


 Не угадали  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Эмаль есть на Косвенной, на Долгой.


 У меня такой отреставрированный висит дома в виде бра. 6-й вiддiл мiлiцii. Сфотографирую - покажу. Есть еще кок-что, примененное в утилитарном смысле.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот с выставки в пристройке литмузея.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот с выставки в пристройке литмузея.


 Мой экземпляр сохранился лучше. Теперь у него вместо помойки достойная жизнь  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Кто был архитектор, я не знаю. Но стиль вполне естественный для немецкой слободы.


 Судя по фото Люстдорфа - для слободы естевственна бесстилевая архитектура. А всё же разве есть примеры такого модерна в немецких колониях?




> Вот с выставки в пристройке литмузея.


 В какие годы изготовлялись таблички этого образца?




> Если это то,что я думаю - Осипова,31 - то дом принадлежал С.Анди, 1825, арх. Фраполли. В 1880-е реконструкциядля семьи Цукерман.


 Несколько проблемно подтвердить достоверность єтой записи Пилявского. Тот ли єто дом. В спавочнике "Вся Одесса", 1899 Цукерманы не упоянуты ни по одному адресу на улице. Также ничего не говорится о работах начала века, что наводит на подозрения, что речь идёт о другом здании.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот эта вторая жизнь старых вещей. Они и сейчас приносят пользу, правда в другой ипостаси. На них удобно набросить головной убор.
Знатоки электрической Одессы, а что это за буква "Е" на изоляторе?

----------


## Antique

> Всем визуально известен этот дом, но что за странная архитектура? Есть какие-нибудь сведения чьим он был, кто архитектор?


 Архитектор неизвестен, но судя по примитивизму это должен быть один из малоизвестных архитекторов фоновой застройки. Владелец дома - М.Ф. Чарковский.

----------


## job2001

> Эмаль есть на Косвенной, на Долгой.


 под табличкой - старый звонок? который крутить

----------


## SaMoVar

Думаю, что выключатель лампочки. Или включатель))) Табличка всё ещё висит.

----------


## Пушкин

На Одессастори есть фото http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=60&pid=7848#top_display_media    пишется Дальницкая 27, но это не там, кто то знает где находился этот театр? 
Брунштейн владел землей в этом месте, но мне кажется что это здание находилось в другом месте...

----------


## brassl

Адрес театра взялся с одной из книг (может и Нетребский, не помню), вспомню - напишу.

----------


## Trs

Нету, нету уже того театра. Там длинный одноэтажный дом на его месте.

----------


## феерический

> ...но не подумайте, упаси вас Боже, что театры строились только в центре города! Нет, уже в 1902 году был открыт трёхъярусный театр Брунштейна на Молдаванке. Приятно отметить, что все три яруса без напряжения занимала семья самого Брунштейна. То есть, по одесским меркам, семья была, в общем-то, маловата, почему театр и назвали Малым. Но подросли, переженились и расплодились дети, семья стала больше, и тогда театр Брунштейна стали уже называть Большим театром. А когда выросла, поступила в институт и ушла в почётный академический отпуск любимая внучатая племянница Софочка, то театру Брунштейна было присвоено почётное звание Академического.


 http://odessa-life.od.ua/article/476-teatr-nachinaetsya-s-veshalki-a-odessa-s-teatra
Этого здания таки да уже нет(((

----------


## Black_Shef

> уже в 1902 году был открыт трёхъярусный театр Брунштейна на Молдаванке.
> Скопировано с сайта http://odessa-life.od.ua


 Наверное, речь идёт о том, что был на Б. Хмельницкого 15/17, где сейчас с 1928 г. 3-х этажный жилой дом.

----------


## Good++++

> На Одессастори есть фото http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=60&pid=7848#top_display_media    пишется Дальницкая 27, но это не там, кто то знает где находился этот театр? 
> Брунштейн владел землей в этом месте, но мне кажется что это здание находилось в другом месте...


 


> Адрес театра взялся с одной из книг (может и Нетребский, не помню), вспомню - напишу.


 10.02.2011 г. никто не откликнулся:



> В книге Аура Молдаванки часть 2, прочитал что театр Брунштейна находился на улице Дальницкой, 27 (стр. 87)
> Ваши мнения?

----------


## Trs

Вот это место. Не 27, а 37. http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CNwQuYOT 
Определялось по фронтону парных домов справа. Мне кажется, что театр мог быть разрушен при взрыве складов в 1918 году.

----------


## brassl

Поздравляю malyutka_e с Днем Рождения!
 Удачи и новых находок!

----------


## Малиновский

> Вот эта вторая жизнь старых вещей. Они и сейчас приносят пользу, правда в другой ипостаси.


 Да,это супер!
Скажите пожалуйста,еще не вышла книга об истории Александровского парка?

----------


## Малиновский

*malyutka_e*, я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям:С Днем Рождения!Всего Вам самого наилучшего!

----------


## Antique

> Вот это место. Не 27, а 37. http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CNwQuYOT 
> Определялось по фронтону парных домов справа. Мне кажется, что театр мог быть разрушен при взрыве складов в 1918 году.


 Но это тогда участок Иосифа Левина. Это не очень понятно. Серое здание на его месте вроде бы выглядит тоже старым, плд штукатуркой проглядывают плоские сандрики.

----------


## Trs

А как же тогда дом с фронтоном?

----------


## malyutka_e

> *malyutka_e*, я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям:С Днем Рождения!Всего Вам самого наилучшего!


  Спасибо за поздравление. Первая книга о Парке появится в Одессе ближе к середине июня, были проблемы с цветовыми нюансами.  Только появится - сразу сообщу. Еще раз спасибо, в том числе и brassl-у.

----------


## VicTur

> Поздравляю malyutka_e с Днем Рождения!
>  Удачи и новых находок!


 И я поздравляю! Здоровья и вдохновения!

----------


## Antique

> А как же тогда дом с фронтоном?


 Не знаю. Может это иной дом? Есть некоторые отличия. лопатки похоже не рустованные и наличники другие. В свою очередь фронтон слишком самобытен для того, что повториться, с другой стороны виден лишь фрагмент.

К сожалению в справочнике "Вся Одесса" я не нашёл упоминание о театре.

----------


## SaMoVar

*malyutka_e*, с Днём Рождения!

----------


## Пушкин

*malyutka_e*, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. С Днём Рождения!!! Желаю до 120ти с бооольшим гаком...

----------


## Пушкин

Спасибо всем за ответы по поводу театра, но всё же есть сомнения -простите моё неведение, но описано что театр находился на Молдаванке, а улица Дальницкая подпадает под это описание? По моему этот район назывался Бугаёвкой...

----------


## Videlicit

точно

----------


## inborz

Бугаевка - за Балковской. До нее - Молдаванка

----------


## Пушкин

> Бугаевка - за Балковской. До нее - Молдаванка


  Спасибо, я знаю про улицу с одноимённым названием...

----------


## Moon Cat

прошу прощения :smileflag: фотографии, сделанные Branson DeCou и позже им же  раскрашенные слайды 1931г. это уже здесь было?

  *Показать скрытый текст* *кафе-бар на Потемкинской лестнице*

----------


## SaMoVar

Слайды были. Конкретно это - не помню.

----------


## Screech

> Слайды были. Конкретно это - не помню.


 Я нашёл огромные но сюда вставить не удаётся полностью.И скопировать пока не знаю как,полный размер.

Например можно так делать

----------


## Чебурген

> Нету, нету уже того театра. Там длинный одноэтажный дом на его месте.


 Сорри за офф, но на упомянутой Дальницкой, 27,- двухэтажный дом, на театр не похож, но тоже интересный "дизайн" :smileflag:  Одноэтажный- Дальницкая, 29. В понедельник- вторник постараюсь сфотографировать, если интересно. На Дальницкой вообще между бывшим "Кинапом" (Дальницкая, 25) и "Евроэкспрессом" (Дальницкая, 39) сохранились относительно аутентичные одесские дворики и домики  :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

Все уже сфотографировано, до нас  :smileflag:

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *Увеличение*

----------


## Screech

> прошу прощенияфотографии, сделанные Branson DeCou и позже им же  раскрашенные слайды 1931г. это уже здесь было?
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *к фото*

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *Вопрос*
Подскажите,как в 1931 году могло такое быть,что серп и молот в нестандартном положении? Разве это допускалось?

----------


## Moon Cat

> Я нашёл огромные но сюда вставить не удаётся полностью.И скопировать пока не знаю как,полный размер.


 та не надо копировать можно и  здесь , посмотреть

----------


## Moon Cat

> Подскажите,как в 1931 году могло такое быть,что серп и молот в нестандартном положении? Разве это допускалось?


  а мне ЭТО парусник напоминает 



> Серп и молот прежде, чем стать сегодняшней стилизацией пережил множество своих преобразований. И в 20-е и в 30-е годы нередки были различные комбинации этих геральдических символов. Чаще перекрещенные, но встречалось и раздельное, симметричное изображение серпа и молота. Молот изображался и кузнечным (со скосом) и молотом каменщика (без оного). Отчего, кстати и появились отсылки на то, что это символ масонства (от фр. franc-maсon, буквальный перевод этого названия - вольный каменщик), где молот, как известно, атрибут магистра ложи символизирует творческий ум.

----------


## Чебурген

> Все уже сфотографировано, до нас


  Ну, типа того  :smileflag:  Я сегодня там посредине какой-то выпирающий пластиковый балкончик заметил, но это уже точно не в тему  :smileflag: 


> *Показать скрытый текст* *Вопрос*
> Подскажите,как в 1931 году могло такое быть,что серп и молот в нестандартном положении? Разве это допускалось?


 Это к вопросу о том, что серп должен быть острым концом назад, чтобы не создавать видимость агрессии?  :smileflag:

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *Большевики привет Бойцам красного флота*

----------


## Trs

Упоминания о театре Брунштейна нужно искать на в В.О. 1902-03, так как она 1901 года, а в более поздних. Насколько я понимаю, театр открылся в 1902 году? Фото с заметкой о выставке — из газеты 1903 года, она у меня есть.

----------


## SaMoVar

> *Показать скрытый текст* *Большевики привет Бойцам красного флота*


 Большевистский привет только)))

----------


## Чебурген

> Большевистский привет только)))


 Я так понял, это что- то из "навязчивого пиара" тех лет  :smileflag:  При выходе из театра должна "бросаться в глаза" эта надпись, если "косить влево" (судя по фото)  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> *Показать скрытый текст* *Вопрос*
> Подскажите,как в 1931 году могло такое быть,что серп и молот в нестандартном положении? Разве это допускалось?


 Это камасутра для серпа и молота  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Screech;29181569]Я нашёл огромные но сюда вставить не удаётся полностью.И скопировать пока не знаю как,полный размер.
А почему увеличиваются не все?

----------


## brassl

Из разряда "улыбнуло"
- По работе попался в руки проект восстановления Мещанской церкви. Фото внутри проекта с маркировкой ОдессаСтори  :smileflag: .

----------


## malyutka_e

> Из разряда "улыбнуло"
> - По работе попался в руки проект восстановления Мещанской церкви. Фото внутри проекта с маркировкой ОдессаСтори .


 Это где ?

----------


## Screech

[QUOTE=malyutka_e;29186106]


> Я нашёл огромные но сюда вставить не удаётся полностью.И скопировать пока не знаю как,полный размер.
> А почему увеличиваются не все?


 Нашёл!!!!Всё в огромном разрешении
http://*****************/art-i-risovan...623-rabot.html
http://*****************/art-i-risovan...623-rabot.html
Находим фото с Одессой,шёлкаем по нему и потом развернуть до полного размера и сохраняем!Можно печатать картины и плакаты с такого разрешения!

----------


## Antique

> Упоминания о театре Брунштейна нужно искать на в В.О. 1902-03, так как она 1901 года, а в более поздних. Насколько я понимаю, театр открылся в 1902 году? Фото с заметкой о выставке — из газеты 1903 года, она у меня есть.


 В справочнике "Вся торгово-промышленная Одесса" на 1914-й год среди прочих не упомянут. Из зданий на Молдаванке есть запись относительно иллюзиона "Дальницкий" на Дальницкой улице, 32.

Может театр закрылся к тому времени?

----------


## Чебурген

> Из зданий на Молдаванке есть запись относительно иллюзиона "Дальницкий" на Дальницкой улице, 32.


 Хм... Новая "вводная"  :smileflag:  Я на Дальницкой как бы часто бываю  :smileflag: , посмотрю, что за "здание, 32"  :smileflag: "Посмотрю", в смысле, в понедельник/вторник беру с собой на работу фотик . А потом уже в этой теме будем разбираться  :smileflag:

----------


## RAMZY

У меня к  вопрос ....Может он глупый,но...Мой свекор утверждает,что когда-то была канатная дорога для спуска из монастыря на пляж...Мне сей факт не известен...хочется внести ясность в наш спор....Спасибо...

----------


## OMF

Был фуникулер, а не канатная дорога. Из резиденции митрополита. Был снесен или оползнем или от опасности оползня (показывает, что бог не всемогущ  )

----------


## RAMZY

Спасибо.... Свекор так и сказал-фуникулер,это я уже по-своему написала...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Этот проект проводится специально для более широкого развития международной платежной системы \\\\\\\"WebMoney\\\\\\\". Поэтому, я не знаю какой по счёту участник проекта я, но тоже хочу в нем участвовать, т.к. за 2,5 месяца работы я смог заработать около 3000 долларов, и хочется развиваться дальше.


 Вы ошиблись темой.

----------


## Лысый0

*К сведению общественности*:
19 мая, 12:43 

Проект градобоснования строительства «детского досугового центра» на улице Маразлиевской рассмотрит 25 мая исполком Одесского горсовета.

Об этом сообщает муниципальное управление информации.

 «Центр досуга» ещё в бытность мэром Эдуарда Гурвица хотела возвести компания «Международный центр институционального развития». Несколько раз проект отклоняли, и сейчас он вновь внесён в муниципалитет.

Центр планируется построить на участке площадью полгектара, ограниченном улицей Маразлиевской, Детской аллеей парка Шевченко и задней стеной Свято-Архангело-Михайловского женского монастыря. Эта земля покрыта сейчас зелеными насаждениями, но формально не является частью парковой зоны.

Предполагается, что в Центре смогут проводить время дети в возрасте от 7-ми месяцев до 16-ти лет, обещает инвестор. Комплекса будет состоять из двух частей – образовательной и развлекательной. В первой разместятся художественная школа, театральная и танцевальная студии, бассейн и школа будущих мам. Во второй — кафе, бары, караоке-клуб и детские магазины. Под зданием оборудуют подземный паркинг на 235 машино-мест.

Отметим, что это уже третья стройка, которую готовятся развернуть на территории парка Шевченко. В ближайшее время здесь начнут копать котлован под электроподстанцию. А на месте заброшенного Зеленого театра может вырасти многоэтажный жилой комплекс с отелем. Его когда-то собирался возводить холдинг «Берег-групп» нардепа Олега Радковского. С началом кризиса разговоры о строительстве ЖК прекратились, но совсем недавно тема вновь актуализировалась. Сейчас проектом занимается крупная литовская фирма «Ханнер». Наши источники в мэрии не исключают, что она получит «добро» на проведение работ сразу после выборов.

----------


## Jorjic

> ...*Предполагается*, что в Центре смогут проводить время дети в возрасте от 7-ми месяцев до 16-ти лет, *обещает инвестор*.


 "Будем помнить, что дети - цветы жизни. Я приглашаю вас сейчас же сделать свои взносы и помочь детям. Только детям и никому другому. Вы меня понимаете?"©
Никакой игры мысли, все это уже было. Придумали бы что-нибудь поновее, типа берегоукрепительных сооружений.

----------


## Лысый0

> "Будем помнить, что дети - цветы жизни. Я приглашаю вас сейчас же сделать свои взносы и помочь детям. Только детям и никому другому. Вы меня понимаете?"©
> Никакой игры мысли, все это уже было. Придумали бы что-нибудь поновее, типа берегоукрепительных сооружений.


 Если не знаешь, что надеть, надень классику  :smileflag: .

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений в Архиве, заходите

----------


## Пушкин

Смотрел утром какую то передачу о Дворце моряков, у Глазырина брали интервью - разработал проект гостиницы, конечно же уничтожат сталинский ампир (лепка местами) и прекрасные картины на потолке в зале, поднимут мансардный этаж (прямая линия уровня зданий с лева от Дюка всё равно уже нарушена), а вместо двора построят  здание в 7-8 этажей...(((
P.S. Оказывается само здание, давно, частная собственность...(((

----------


## SaMoVar

Дворец моряков сильно пострадал во время второй мировой, и здание, которое есть сейчас - реконструкция. Но свечка во дворе... Это выше моего понимания. На бульваре не начнут скоро строить между деревьями?

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explo...c&user=2487650
Этот дворик знаю, а где второй?

Я правильно понял?

----------


## Пушкин

> http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explo...c&user=2487650
> Этот дворик знаю, а где второй?
> 
> Я правильно понял?


  вот где деревья - зелёные это второй, там летний кинотеатр был... В 2000 году там снимали московскую передачу по моему "Коммунальная квартира", как раз об Одессе и одесситах...

----------


## Jorjic

> вот где деревья - зелёные это второй, там летний кинотеатр был... В 2000 году там снимали московскую передачу по моему "Коммунальная квартира", как раз об Одессе и одесситах...


 Возможно мы о разных передачах говорим, но, как мне помнится, передача "Старая квартира" Виктора Славкина снималась в кинотеатре "Комсомолец" на Дерибасовской.

----------


## Лысый0

> вот где деревья - зелёные это второй, там летний кинотеатр был... В 2000 году там снимали московскую передачу по моему "Коммунальная квартира", как раз об Одессе и одесситах...


 В 50-х 60-х (может и позже) во Дворце моряков был один зимний кинозал - с главного входа по лестнице на второй этаж (касса слева), по коридору направо, а потом направо в зал. Летний был во втором дворе, как показано на рисунке. Но был еще зал для торжеств (большой) по главной лестнице на третий этаж (последний раз там был в 1986 г на 30 летии 121 школы). В правом крыле здания, вход с подворотни, располагался спортивный зал.

----------


## Kamin

Во втором дворе справа на втором или третьем этаже была библиотека ЧМП.

----------


## Пушкин

> Возможно мы о разных передачах говорим, но, как мне помнится, передача "Старая квартира" Виктора Славкина снималась в кинотеатре "Комсомолец" на Дерибасовской.


 В 2000 году?

----------


## Пушкин

> В 50-х 60-х (может и позже) во Дворце моряков был один зимний кинозал - с главного входа по лестнице на второй этаж (касса слева), по коридору направо, а потом направо в зал. Летний был во втором дворе, как показано на рисунке. Но был еще зал для торжеств (большой) по главной лестнице на третий этаж (последний раз там был в 1986 г на 30 летии 121 школы). В правом крыле здания, вход с подворотни, располагался спортивный зал.


  Я и имел ввиду летний кинотеатр во втором дворе...

----------


## Jorjic

> В 2000 году?


 Почему бы и нет?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений в Архиве, заходите (сегодня морская направленность - Порт, хотя есть и жд вокзал, там вроде еще орденов нет на здании  :smileflag: )

----------


## фауст

> , хотя есть и жд вокзал, там вроде еще орденов нет на здании )


 Бюст товарища Сталина по центру.

----------


## Пушкин

> Почему бы и нет?


  И всё таки  я уверен что ту передачу снимали в летнем кинотеатре Дворца моряков. Там в левом флигеле (во дворе) тогда была не большая проектная организация, а я как раз заказал у них проект и посещал их наблюдая за процессом и в это время как раз и проходили съёмки передачи. К сожалению эту передачу нагуглить не смог...(((

----------


## Jorjic

> И всё таки  я уверен что ту передачу снимали в летнем кинотеатре Дворца моряков. Там в левом флигеле (во дворе) тогда была не большая проектная организация, а я как раз заказал у них проект и посещал их наблюдая за процессом и в это время как раз и проходили съёмки передачи. К сожалению эту передачу нагуглить не смог...(((


 Вполне возможно. Я процесса съемки не видел. Но просто помню ощущение узнавания знакомого интерьера.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вполне возможно. Я процесса съемки не видел. Но просто помню ощущение узнавания знакомого интерьера.


  К сожалению, внутри в Комсомольце побывать не удалось. Хотя и собирались рядом в  кафе Молодёжное...

----------


## Antique

> Это таки АСТР.  Этот бывший сортир находится аккурат за зданием группы детского сада, куда я вожу дочку. Хотя возможно это обратная часть этого домика, выходящая на территорию юракадемии или жилых зданий по Пионерской. ЕМНИП со стороны АСТРА над дверью остатки надписи "МУЖСКОЕ"


 Ну не один же туалет на несколько десятков коттеджей. В АСТРе значит сохранилось аналогичное строение.

----------


## Milkaway

А мне тут вспомнилось, что в первом дворике Дворца моряков в начале 90-х стояли в несколько рядов облезлые скамейки и перед ними стена с остатками маленькой сцены ... а сдругой стороны стены и был кинотеатр, но уже разрушенный, густо поросший молодыми деревьями ... там был склад каких-то декораций и старой мебели.

----------


## Richard

> Ну не один же туалет на несколько десятков коттеджей. В АСТРЕ значит сохранилось аналогичное строение.


  Это одно и тоже строение. Просто аккурат посередине его попал забо, отделающий АСТР от частных домов. Вот и получилось, что женская половина сего сооружения осталась снаружи, а мужская - внутри

----------


## Antique

> Это одно и тоже строение. Просто аккурат посередине его попал забо, отделающий АСТР от частных домов. Вот и получилось, что женская половина сего сооружения осталась снаружи, а мужская - внутри


 Сооружение со всех сторон окружено жилыми коттеджами, ограда АСТРа располагается через два здания от этого места. Вот ссылка на расположение: http://maps.google.com.ua/?ll=46.441393,30.747187&spn=0.001347,0.002411&t=h&z=19

----------


## Agnessa

В фотоальбоме "Одессе - с любовью и надеждой" (2004) есть фото Дмитрия Зюбрицкого, в частности, это:

. 

Если оно есть в Архиве, -  :smileflag: . У Дмитрия Зюбрицкого было много фотографий Одессы 50-60. И однажды кое-что было выставлено в музее западного и восточного искусства. Известно ли что-то о судьбе его архива? Имею ввиду не только его сохранность, но и возможность увидеть.

----------


## Richard

> Сооружение со всех сторон окружено жилыми коттеджами, ограда АСТРа располагается через два здания от этого места. Вот ссылка на расположение: http://maps.google.com.ua/?ll=46.441393,30.747187&spn=0.001347,0.002411&t=h&z=19


 Я говорил об этом здании:

Черная линия - забор, ограждающий Астр от жилых домов.

----------


## Antique

> Я говорил об этом здании:
> Черная линия - забор, ограждающий Астр от жилых домов.


 Ну вот, это то, о чём я говорил: вы мне показываете совершенно другое место, хотя это и не очень далеко от местонахождения указанного мною строения. Возможно есть и ещё экземпляры скрытые на огороженных территориях жилых коттеджей.

Если вы бывали в АСТРе, то может подскажете, не располагается ли это здание на территории школы? Есть некая схожесть в архитектуре, но я на территории школы не бывал и не видел всех коттеджей.

----------


## Good++++

> Сообщение от Trs
> 
> 
> Упоминания о театре Брунштейна нужно искать на в В.О. 1902-03, так как она 1901 года, а в более поздних. Насколько я понимаю, театр открылся в 1902 году? Фото с заметкой о выставке — из газеты 1903 года, она у меня есть.
> 
> 
>   В справочнике "Вся торгово-промышленная Одесса" на 1914-й год среди прочих не упомянут. Из зданий на Молдаванке есть запись относительно иллюзиона "Дальницкий" на Дальницкой улице, 32.
> 
> Может театр закрылся к тому времени?


 
Владения Брунштейна на Молдаванке (остальные в других районах)
Вся Одесса, 1902-1903.

----------


## kravshik

хороший контраст

----------


## kravshik

Старобазарная площадь ( 1950-е годы)

Для Брассл,уточни автора если необходимо и пополняй галлерею.....фото интересное.

----------


## Richard

> Если вы бывали в АСТРе, то может подскажете, не располагается ли это здание на территории школы? Есть некая схожесть в архитектуре, но я на территории школы не бывал и не видел всех коттеджей.


 Трудно сказать, многи здания в Астре изуродованы пристройками, сделанными в советское время. ЕМНИП это столовая, но не уверен. Кстати, доступ туда севершенно свободен - любой может зайти и погулять в их парке

----------


## brassl

> Старобазарная площадь ( 1950-е годы)
> 
> Для Брассл,уточни автора если необходимо и пополняй галлерею.....фото интересное.


 Не понял вопроса. Фото лежит в Архиве с мая 2010 года. Автора не знаю. Если кто знает можно написать в комментах под фото.

----------


## mlch

> хороший контраст


 как на мой взгляд - ничего хорошего.

----------


## brassl

Нет ли у кого видов турлагеря с этой открытки в нормальном виде?

----------


## Antique

> Трудно сказать, многи здания в Астре изуродованы пристройками, сделанными в советское время. ЕМНИП это столовая, но не уверен. Кстати, доступ туда севершенно свободен - любой может зайти и погулять в их парке


 Я всё собираюсь посетить парк, но в тех местах уже в который раз бываю в неудачное время - в воскресенье, когда всё закрыто )

----------


## brassl

Когда то давно я спрашивал за это фото, все решили что это не Одесса и я очень сомневался.
В энциклопедии Архитектуры (не давно всплывшем), есть такой вид, вроде похож
Интересно мнение обчества. Что это и где это? В энциклопедии подписано - Одесса

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 4306855
> Когда то давно я спрашивал за это фото, все решили что это не Одесса и я очень сомневался.
> В энциклопедии Архитектуры (не давно всплывшем), есть такой вид, вроде похож
> Интересно мнение обчества. Что это и где это?
> Вложение 4306895


 Недавно у Yangur, пользователя Livejournal видел тему в которой были представлены выдержки из "Г.В. Барановский - Архитектурная энциклопедия второй половины XIX века" в которой представлены проекты различных зданий Европы и Российской империи, причём как видим по Одессе некоторые не были реализованы, иные были реализованы по изменёным проектам или в других городах.

Что же касается павильона, то этот павильон располагался на ЖД вокзале.

----------


## brassl

Так  нижнее фото оттуда (я скачал эти энциклопедии), но так как у меня было фото, то значит проект реализован, но где!!!

----------


## Antique

> Так  нижнее фото оттуда (я скачал эти энциклопедии), но так как у меня было фото, то значит проект реализован, но где!!!


 Согласно плану приведённому в том же сообщении павильон располагался за западным крылом вокзала на Старосенной площади.

На мой взгляд он располагался на месте колонады или поблизости:

----------


## Richard_I

> Если вы бывали в АСТРе, то может подскажете, не располагается ли это здание на территории школы? Есть некая схожесть в архитектуре, но я на территории школы не бывал и не видел всех коттеджей.


 Это здание сейчас является административным корпусом д/с "Лапушка" (это часть "Детской деревни"). Если зайти в ворота и пройти вперед - упретесь в его боковой фасад. Не считая покраски, фасад, практически, не изменился ...

----------


## Гражданин А.

скоро потеряем

и

и

и

----------


## Antique

> Это здание сейчас является административным корпусом д/с "Лапушка" (это часть "Детской деревни"). Если зайти в ворота и пройти вперед - упретесь в его боковой фасад. Не считая покраски, фасад, практически, не изменился ...


 Большое спасибо! Наверное это здание синего цвета?

----------


## Richard_I

> Большое спасибо! Наверное это здание синего цвета?


 Да, голубого с рисунками лебедей

----------


## brassl

> Согласно плану приведённому в том же сообщении павильон располагался за западным крылом вокзала на Старосенной площади.
> 
> На мой взгляд он располагался на месте колонады или поблизости:


 Спасибо. Посмотрел план - разобрался. Выложил оба вида в папку "Старосенная площадь".
Хорошо хоть фото не выкинул, еле отыскал у себя в "завалах", находке, судя по отзывам, обрадовалось два человека  :smileflag:

----------


## polvnic

> В 50-х 60-х (может и позже) во Дворце моряков был один зимний кинозал - с главного входа по лестнице на второй этаж (касса слева), по коридору направо, а потом направо в зал. Летний был во втором дворе, как показано на рисунке. Но был еще зал для торжеств (большой) по главной лестнице на третий этаж (последний раз там был в 1986 г на 30 летии 121 школы). В правом крыле здания, вход с подворотни, располагался спортивный зал.


 Был еще и третий двор - за летним кинотеатром слева, мимо туалетов - футбольно-гандбольная площадка.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Согласно плану приведённому в том же сообщении павильон располагался за западным крылом вокзала на Старосенной площади.
> 
> На мой взгляд он располагался на месте колонады или поблизости:


 О каком сообщении и плане речь ? Где-то я видел Николая второго, выезжающего (или подъехавшего)на автомобиле между этими колоннами.

----------


## Antique

> О каком сообщении и плане речь ? Где-то я видел Николая второго, выезжающего (или подъехавшего)на автомобиле между этими колоннами.


 "Старая Одесса. Проекты и воплощённые идеи".

----------


## brassl

> О каком сообщении и плане речь ? Где-то я видел Николая второго, выезжающего (или подъехавшего)на автомобиле между этими колоннами.


  План вот.

----------


## malyutka_e

Спасибо, понял.

----------


## malyutka_e

> План вот.
> Вложение 4313167


 Так это проект того вокзала, который был построен или нет? Вроде на построенный не похож. Там не было перекрытия, а только козырьки над перроном.

----------


## mlch

> Так это проект того вокзала, который был построен или нет? Вроде на построенный не похож. Там не было перекрытия, а только козырьки над перроном.


 Чертежи, как я понимаю, от неосуществленного проекта, а фотографии, естественно, того, что было построено.

----------


## Antique

> Так это проект того вокзала, который был построен или нет? Вроде на построенный не похож. Там не было перекрытия, а только козырьки над перроном.


 Дебаркадер не реализован.

----------


## Kamin

Ребята сегодня обнаружил отсутствие охранной таблички на Садовой № 8 (Особняк Чижевича). Номера все старые сняли и остался один стеклянный №8, а от таблички только отверстия где была. На ремонт ограды не похоже. 29 ноября 2011 года была мной сфотографирована.

----------


## exse

Решил повысить свой культурный уровень. Пошел в театр. Зеленый театр.

У касс народ не толпился:


Пока не начался концерт походил посмотрел на всякое изящное:
   

За кулисы пробрался через служебный ход: 


Продолжение следует...

----------


## exse

Зеленый театр. Продолжение.

Артистические уборные и уборные для артистов:

Выход на сцену:

Сцена. Вид сверху:

Пошел к  своей ложе:

 но там уже было все занято:

Пошел в партер, но и там сесть негде:

----------


## exse

Концерт окончен! На выход...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Milkaway

> Концерт окончен! На выход...
> Вложение 4314474


 И что сейчас туда так запросто можно проникнуть .... в прошлом году там была куча собак и охрана ....

----------


## exse

Вход-выход свободный как минимум с конца прошлого года (может и раньше, но я был там в ноябре-декабре и сегодня). Прошлый раз спокойно ходил по верхним рядам - собаки возмущались, но не мешали, а сегодня оказалось, что я к встрече с ними был готов. а они нет. Поэтому ходил везде беспрепятственно.

----------


## Лысый0

> Концерт окончен! На выход...
> Вложение 4314474


 Эх, скоко там пересмотрено знаменитостей и , в основном, сигая через забор....

----------


## Скрытик

Наверное последние его фотографии. Скоро там будет высотка

----------


## Milkaway

> Наверное последние его фотографии. Скоро там будет высотка


 И чего там будет - климовская хатынка....

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Гражданин А.

Немного "исторического" юмора о "234 ступни" и  "медных пушках в основании порта"
Во, как рождаются "Городские Легенды" ...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений ("попотрошил" путеводители). Заходите. Одна на замену. Если у кого есть лучше качество - поделитесь, а  :smileflag:

----------


## Videlicit

> Немного "исторического" юмора о "234 ступни" и  "медных пушках в основании порта"
> Во, как рождаются "Городские Легенды" ...


 Классный мужик, много знает, а если молодежь будет столько знать из истории города, то Одесса не пропадёт и не потеряется ...

----------


## Screech

Карта города 1910.Уверен,все видели,но не уверен в таком ли формате 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *Карта*

----------


## Гражданин А.

вроде такая карта (копия) была даже в массовой продаже ... в 90ые годы

----------


## kravshik

Спасибо за карту уже в эл варианте,да есть такая карта,интересно синие линии-это уже трамвай или таки еще конка.....???

----------


## Screech

На одессатроллей не нашёл чего-то..

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Трамваи*

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо за карту уже в эл варианте,да есть такая карта,интересно синие линии-это уже трамвай или таки еще конка.....???


 Я думаю, что и то и другое.

----------


## OMF

Синие линии - это конка. Я эту карту купил в 2002-м в краеведческом музее и использую как основу для схем.

----------


## Antique

Эстафета реставрации зданий перешла к Управлению капитального строительства горсовета. Обещают начать работы с конца мая:
http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskaya-meriya-opredelilas-s-tem-kakie-fasady--019535/

и трагическая новость: Рухнуло межєтажное перекрытие трёхєтажного здание на улице Средней, 35. Неплохое было здание. В новости от Думская показано старое фото - 2008-го года, полагаю, что сейчас вид здания ещё хуже.
http://dumskaya.net/news/na-odesskoj-moldavanke-ruhnula-chast-gilogo-doma-019541/

----------


## Kamin

Снимал после первого обрушения. Конечно рухнет, если ничего не делать.

----------


## Trs

Кстати, после нескольких обрушений, сгоревший дом на углу Жуковского и Пушкинской, начали разбирать. Неровен час — фасад бы рухнул на тротуар.

----------


## SaMoVar

> С тех пор мне навсегда запомнилась жизнь шумного одесского порта. Там я на специальных курсах получил звание матроса первого класса и, соответственно, работал матросом. Среди рутинной работы того периода выделяется то, как мы поднимали со дна корабль «Пётр Великий». Он ещё в Первую мировую войну затонул в двадцати километрах от Одессы. Нам по заданию ЭПРОНовской организации (аббревиатура «ЭПРОН» означала: экспедиция подводных работ особого назначения, так называлась специальная организация для подъёма затонувших судов, производства аварийно-спасательных и подводных строительных работ) нужно было не только поднять этот корабль, но ещё дотащить его в порт и там разобрать. Я был разнорабочим, но ещё учился водолазному делу. Мне это потом очень пригодилось.
> 
> Потом в нашем же порту снимался морской бой со шведами для фильма «Пётр Первый». Мне удалось побыть матросом на фрегате «Полтава». Платили за это дело довольно неплохо, а мне нужно было заработать. Однако именно там меня впервые ранили. Заметьте, ещё до войны.
> 
> Как получилось? Начну с того, что мы ж там не просто матросами были, как обычно в порту. Нас ещё и одели соответственно колориту того времени, о котором снималась кинокартина. На всех были камзолы петровской эпохи, треугольные шляпы с подшитыми длинными волосами, красные чулки и соответствующие туфли - добротные и красивые! И выдали нам ещё пиротехнические ружья. Они были сделаны из дерева очень похоже на настоящие, только вместо ствола - кусок водопроводной трубы. И вот, в эту трубу опускался бумажный мешочек с порохом. (Для корабельных пушек в качестве мешочков, простите за пикантную деталь, использовались презервативы). От ствола ружья шло два электропровода: один к скобе, другой к спусковому крючку, а в прикладе стояла четырёхвольтовая батарейка. При нажатии на крючок раздавался выстрел.
> 
> Такая, значит, нехитрая конструкция. Только я и два моих друга, чтобы стрелять было интереснее, набивали в ствол поплотнее двойной - тройной заряд пороха. Съёмка в зависимости от погоды шла не очень интенсивно, появится солнце, начинают снимать, а чуть оно зайдёт за тучу, тут же команда: «Стоп!» Когда съёмка пошла в очередной раз, мы с друзьями были на своём месте, высоко на марсовой площадке грот-мачты. У моего товарища почему-то ружьё не выстрелило, и, когда снимать перестали, он от досады стукнул прикладом о палубу. Выстрел пришёлся мне прямо в лицо. Вроде и холостой заряд, но ведь в упор почти что. Конечно, мне досталось, так что я попал в знаменитую Филатовскую клинику (академик В.П.Филатов - офтальмолог, родоначальник пластической хирургии глаза и автор многих других разработок). Мне там сохранили зрение. А лицо у меня ещё долго было в порохе.


 Воспоминания Пореша Ю.Р.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## Videlicit

хорошо ... заскочим

----------


## Antique

> Снимал после первого обрушения. Конечно рухнет, если ничего не делать.


 Я тоже кадр щёлкнул, но возможно ещё остались какие то элементы декора. Надо будет всем желающим поспешить, а то скоро нечего будет фотографировать.

----------


## SaMoVar

Всё от того, что у домов нет хозяев. Одни временщики.

PS По поводу съёмок фильма о Петре Первом - примерно начало 30-х годов.

----------


## Andrela1

Не знаю в тему или нет но интересно.
http://autorambler.ru/journal/road/26.05.2012/560975606/

----------


## Pumik

> Немного "исторического" юмора о "234 ступни" и  "медных пушках в основании порта"
> Во, как рождаются "Городские Легенды" ... 
> 
> [


  Это бывший парковщик с Дерибасовской/Красный переулок.

----------


## mlch

> Всё от того, что у домов нет хозяев. Одни временщики.
> 
> PS По поводу съёмок фильма о Петре Первом - примерно начало 30-х годов.


 Первая серия была снята в 1937, вторая - в 1938-м.

----------


## brassl

Парад победы австро-венгерских войск в 1918 г.?

----------


## Sergey_L

Насчёт парада не знаю. Мне  же вот такая версия этого события недавно попалась.
 (Ой, а она вроде уже есть))

----------


## SaMoVar

По карте 1910 года - у меня репринт лежит. Надо отсканировать и склеить. Уже научился - буду заниматься)))

----------


## Milkaway

> По карте 1910 года - у меня репринт лежит. Надо отсканировать и склеить. Уже научился - буду заниматься)))


 Репринтное издание 1994 года карты Висковского местами в плохом качестве - мелкие названия неразборчивы - даже с лупой бывает трудно разобрать чего там написано.
 Где-то спрашивали что за голубая линия на плане - внизу есть подпись: конно-железная дорога.

----------


## victor.odessa

Этот день в истории.
27 мая 1794 года императрица Екатерины II подписала рескрипт об основании на месте Хаджибея нового портового города – Одессы.

----------


## Kamin

30 мая 230 лет М.С Воронцову

----------


## brassl

А у нас юбилей поменьше, в Архиве 6 900 файлов  :smileflag: .
Работаем дальше?
Нашел оборотку фотографии Ячменева, никогда о таком не слышал

----------


## SaMoVar

> Репринтное издание 1994 года карты Висковского местами в плохом качестве - мелкие названия неразборчивы - даже с лупой бывает трудно разобрать чего там написано.
>  Где-то спрашивали что за голубая линия на плане - внизу есть подпись: конно-железная дорога.


 У меня качество приличное вполне. Всё читаемо.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> По карте 1910 года - у меня репринт лежит. Надо отсканировать и склеить. Уже научился - буду заниматься)))


  Не надо, я это сделал уже лет 10 назад  :smileflag:  Она лежит на Одессатроллей и на Ситимапс.

----------


## Jorjic

Тут в соседней ветке упомянули Волжский переулок, и я вспомнил историю, которую рассказали несколько дней назад мои добрые знакомые, жившие некогда в том районе.
Они эмигрировали больше 30 (тридцати!) лет назад, в конце 70-х, с тех пор ни разу в Одессу не приезжали. Примерно неделю назад они, наконец, приехали навестить родной город. И, естественно пошли посмотреть двор, в котором они жили. Место, понятно, не очень посещаемое туристами. Вошли во двор, две женщины развешивали белье. Одна из них обернулась и совершенно будничным голосом сказала: "О! Вот Мифа с Борей идут". А вы говорите...

----------


## V_efire

видел фотки с верхних этажей дома Руссова (или как там, где аптека Гаевского)..
кто знает, можно ли туда как-то пробраться?

----------


## феерический

> видел фотки с верхних этажей дома Руссова (или как там, где аптека Гаевского)..
> кто знает, можно ли туда как-то пробраться?


 Так там сейчас и крыши-то нет! Опаздали на несколько лет... Когда-то давно меня туда легально пускали адекватные люди со второго этажа.

----------


## victor.odessa

Сергей Решетов: «Дом на Пушкинской,66»
http://odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_49/alm49_56_60.PDF

----------


## mlch

> Сергей Решетов: «Дом на Пушкинской,66»
> http://odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_49/alm49_56_60.PDF


  Спасибо. Жаль, что Одген перестал на форуме появляться.

----------


## Pinky

Набрёл на интересный ресурс, вроде не было здесь?

----------


## Trs

Верхняя точно была.

----------


## Скрытик

Уважаемые - не нужно цитировать спамеров. Они все равно не читают, а вы помогаете им оставить след.

----------


## Jorjic

> Набрёл на интересный ресурс, вроде не было здесь?


 Аркадия где-то есть. Во всяком случае на трамвайном форуме она с логотипом архива. А вот эту я не обнаружил (может, плохо искал)
http://www.etoretro.ru/data/media/26/1311791234165.jpg
Правда, качество не очень.

----------


## brassl

Нет, этой вроде нет. Есть из этой серии, а эту я упустил

----------


## 115117

> Сергей Решетов: «Дом на Пушкинской,66»
> http://odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_49/alm49_56_60.PDF


 Спасибо за историю,мы там жили,в подвальчике справа...каждый раз,когда захожу во двор,комок в горле.Все раннее детство помню в том дворе.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Спасибо за историю,мы там жили,в подвальчике справа...каждый раз,когда захожу во двор,комок в горле.Все раннее детство помню в том дворе.


 Спасибо авторам замечательных статей и книг.
Вышла в свет книга известного генеалога Сергея Решетова  и Ларисы Ижик, "Григорий Маразли. Честь паче почести". Презентация книги состоялась по случаю празднования Дня Независимости Греции. Видео о презентации книги см. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...e=youtu.be

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите


 Очень интересные и приятные рисунки. Спасибо.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Нашел пару фото, которых не было вроде бы, хотя похожее на первое у brassl есть.

----------


## SergeiSyper

Жил в одессе два года, это были самые веселые времена в моей жизни.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Вот ещё несколько: Женское профессиональное училище Бродского и училище Вейнштейна.
Если кто интересуется, есть в большем размере.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Жил в одессе два года, это были самые веселые времена в моей жизни.


 Я уже пятьдесят лет здесь живу и полностью с тобой согласен !

----------


## malyutka_e

Главный аксакал у нас Жоржик. Но я не об этом.
Вчера, проходя мимо Дома ученых был приятно удивлен результатами его, не побоюсь этого слова, реставрации. Судите сами:

----------


## malyutka_e

Продолжение. Там какое-то восковое покрытие. Фасад аж горит на солнце. Хотя, изначально это был матовый цветной бетон.

----------


## victor.odessa

[QUOTE=malyutka_e;29529964
Вчера, проходя мимо Дома ученых был приятно удивлен результатами его, не побоюсь этого слова, реставрации. Судите сами:[/QUOTE]
Хорошая новость.

----------


## brassl

"Стащил" с http://transphoto.ru, никогда не видел такого фото. Ребята если еще чего есть нового поделитесь а?  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Главный аксакал у нас Жоржик. Но я не об этом.
> Вчера, проходя мимо Дома ученых был приятно удивлен результатами его, не побоюсь этого слова, реставрации. Судите сами:


 Здорово! Не ожидал. 
Буквально две недели назад проходил мимо лесов и еще посетовал, что стоят они уже, наверное, года два и опасаюсь, что кончится это печально, как обычно у нас происходит. 
А тут - такая красотень.  :smileflag: 
И, как на мой неизощренный вкус, эти яркие краски перегибом не выглядят.
Могу предположить, что М.М Толстому бы понравилось.  :smileflag:

----------


## Lobver

Ой спасибо большое всем активистам, уже и в галерее пару часов просидел. Я не знаю даже, наверное самая крупная подборка одесских фот. А никто не собирает тут фоты из жизни Одессы и одесских дворов в 50-80 гг? Это было очнеь интересное и золотое время, когда тут жили почти все евреи. Сейчас никого нет, Одесса другая и дворы уже не те.

----------


## mlch

> Это было очнеь интересное и золотое время, *когда тут жили почти все евреи*. Сейчас никого нет, Одесса другая и дворы уже не те.


 Вы считаете, что русские, украинцы и все остальные появились в городе только в связи с массовым исходом евреев?

----------


## victor.odessa

> А никто не собирает тут фоты из жизни Одессы и одесских дворов в 50-80 гг? Это было очнеь интересное и золотое время, когда тут жили почти все евреи. Сейчас никого нет.


 Простите, а Вы откуда?

----------


## Lobver

> Вы считаете, что русские, украинцы и все остальные появились в городе только в связи с массовым исходом евреев?


 Нет, конечно же. Печалит отсутствие огромного количества интересных и умных людей, которые здесь были раньше. Одесса в 70 и сейчас - совершенно разные вещи. 





> Простите, а Вы откуда?


 Старнный вопрос. С Одессы. Поживаю как в Одессе, так и Саврани, т.к. летом в Одессе становится слишком душно.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Старнный вопрос. С Одессы. Поживаю как в Одессе, так и Саврани, т.к. летом в Одессе становится слишком душно.


 Это скорее не вопрос, а часть старого анекдота. "У моего прадеда не было детей, у моего деда не было детей у моего отца не было детей. Простите, а Вы откуда? Я? С Тирасполя!"

----------


## exse

В Германии продается фото харьковского аналога нашего трактора-танка "НИ". Интересно, что в названии лота указано  *"Русский танк типа "Одесса"*. И уточнено - "НИ".

----------


## Lobver

> Это скорее не вопрос, а часть старого анекдота. "У моего прадеда не было детей, у моего деда не было детей у моего отца не было детей. Простите, а Вы откуда? Я? С Тирасполя!"


 Честно говоря не понял ни анекдота, ни вопроса  :smileflag: . Уточню - коренной одессит, вся родня с Одессы точно до 1850г. дальше сведений не сохранилось. В городе из родных почти никого не осталось, кто в Гемарнии, кто в США, кто в Израиле, а кто умер. Сам живу в основном в Саврани рядом с Гетьмановкой, красивую Одессу променял на 5 Га живописной красивой местности. таке.

----------


## Videlicit

> Это скорее не вопрос, а часть старого анекдота. "У моего прадеда не было детей, у моего деда не было детей у моего отца не было детей. Простите, а Вы откуда? Я? С Тирасполя!"


  супер, опять про молд...ан
а этот лобвер точно не Одессит ...

----------


## Лысый0

> "Стащил" с http://transphoto.ru, никогда не видел такого фото. Ребята если еще чего есть нового поделитесь а?


 Это скорее Дерибасовская 14 (угол Екатерининской). 12 на углу Ришельевской, виднеется вдалеке. Это место дома "Славы". Такое же разбомбленное здание было после войны на месте обл банка.

----------


## mlch

> Нет, конечно же.


  Тогда прочтите еще раз то что Вы написали, если не затруднит. Как то странно Ваше утверждение прозвучало.




> Печалит отсутствие огромного количества интересных и умных людей, которые здесь были раньше.


  То-есть - сейчас в Одессе в основном серости и дураки проживают? Я Вас правильно понял? 




> Одесса в 70 и сейчас - совершенно разные вещи.


 Возможно, я Вас удивлю, но Одесса в 40-х и в 70-х тоже - совершенно разные вещи. Меняются поколения, меняются люди. Да что там говорить - страны и режимы меняются.  :smileflag:  
Вы вот тоже в Гетьмановку перебрались вместо того, чтобы украшать Одессу и придавать ей дух 70-х.  :smileflag:

----------


## Lobver

> Тогда прочтите еще раз то что Вы написали, если не затруднит. Как то странно Ваше утверждение прозвучало.


 Я недавно был на ДР у одного юморного силовика, он мне сделал похожий комплимент, сказал, что я путаюсь в показаниях))) а потому априори виновен.




> То-есть - сейчас в Одессе в основном серости и дураки проживают? Я Вас правильно понял?


 Нет, не так. В Одессе сейчас проживает много интересных людей, быдла конечно же прибавилось раза в 3-4 по сравнению с прошлыми временами. Но мне куда более симпатична старая Одесса. точнее - контингент. А сейчас заметил, что некоторые давно приезжие любят город больше, чем коренные. И делают для него много чего.




> Возможно, я Вас удивлю, но Одесса в 40-х и в 70-х тоже - совершенно разные вещи. Меняются поколения, меняются люди. Да что там говорить - страны и режимы меняются.  
>  Вы вот тоже в Гетьмановку перебрались вместо того, чтобы украшать Одессу.


 Я знаю и понимаю. Поколения сменяются, одни культуры уходят, другие приходят - ничего не поделаешь, на месте ничего не стоит. Но мне больше нравится жить на лоне природы, в красивейшем заповеднике и экологически чистом место с семьей. Ну что я могу поделать - такой мой вкус. И все меньше и меньше хочется смотреть как медленно и верно Одесса превращается в один большой ТОРГОВЫЙ ЦЕНТР. Офисно-торговый центр. Начнут окончательно сносить 2-этажную молдаванку- тогда можно считать всё. Я в своё время наизусть помнил все малины по раскидайловской.

----------


## Jorjic

Посмотрел на рисунок, выложенный *brassl*, и вспомнил, что у меня есть одно из последних изображений этого дома, снятое в октябре 2004 года.

----------


## Скрытик

> Нет, не так. В Одессе сейчас проживает много интересных людей, быдла конечно же прибавилось раза в 3-4 по сравнению с прошлыми временами. Но мне куда более симпатична старая Одесса. точнее - контингент. А сейчас заметил, что некоторые давно приезжие любят город больше, чем коренные. И делают для него много чего.


  Ну я как раз типа приезжий. В 80м году понаехал. А вот уменьшение интересных людей с тех пор не заметил. Как раз видел много неумных, уехавших в поисках лучшей жизни. Конечно, много колоритных людей ушло уже из жизни. Но еще очень много осталось. Вообще тема сродни старому вопросу отцов и детей...

----------


## Lobver

> Ну я как раз типа приезжий. В 80м году понаехал. А вот уменьшение интересных людей с тех пор не заметил. Как раз видел много неумных, уехавших в поисках лучшей жизни. Конечно, много колоритных людей ушло уже из жизни. Но еще очень много осталось. Вообще тема сродни старому вопросу отцов и детей...


 Не сказал бы, конечно, что ищут хорошую жизнь неумные люди. Спорное утверждение. Из трех десятков семей, который перебрались за бугор только лишь 2 случая знаю, где было море горя, переживаний и пару возвратов в родные пенаты. Но это были ленивые, нерасторопные, совершенно неорганизованные люди. Которые просто не понимали, что в другой стране первые 10 лет придется работать в 2 раза больше, чтобы следующие десятилетия жить как коренные жители. Ну а разве бывает по-другому.

Хороший пример - брайтон бич. Вот типичный случай, когда таким людям надо ехать на Брайтон. И больше никуда. Потому что в другой америке они просто не выживут.

----------


## brassl

> Это скорее Дерибасовская 14 (угол Екатерининской). 12 на углу Ришельевской, виднеется вдалеке. Это место дома "Славы". Такое же разбомбленное здание было после войны на месте обл банка.


 Совершенно согласен, просто добавлял поздно вечером и чего то атрибутировал по дальнему дому

----------


## VicTur

> супер, опять про молд...ан
> а этот лобвер точно не Одессит ...


 А может, хватит фантазировать на тему чужой биографии? Если человек делится своими мыслями и эти мысли не совпадают с вашими — это не повод переходить на личности. Корректнее нужно себя вести, товарищи.

----------


## Richard

> Не сказал бы, конечно, что ищут хорошую жизнь неумные люди. Спорное утверждение. Из трех десятков семей, который перебрались за бугор только лишь 2 случая знаю, где было море горя, переживаний и пару возвратов в родные пенаты. Но это были ленивые, нерасторопные, совершенно неорганизованные люди. Которые просто не понимали, что в другой стране первые 10 лет придется работать в 2 раза больше, чтобы следующие десятилетия жить как коренные жители. Ну а разве бывает по-другому.
> 
> Хороший пример - брайтон бич. Вот типичный случай, когда таким людям надо ехать на Брайтон. И больше никуда. Потому что в другой америке они просто не выживут.


 Совершенно случайно столкнулся во Львове с бывшими одесситами, которые по говору вычислили в нас земляков. Они переехали в Америку в начале 70-х, когда начали выпускать евреев. Очень скучали по Одессе и, наконец, смогли посетить ее в конце 90-х. Очень расстроились, и с тех пор единственный город на Украине, куда они ездят - это Львов, поскольку, по их словам, он хоть чуть-чуть напоминает им старую Одессу. Современная Одесса, к сожалению, не имеет ничего общего с Одессой что была 30-40 лет назад. Никто не спорит, что времена, да и люди меняются, но почему у нас все эти изменения происходят только в худшую сторону?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> .... но почему у нас все эти изменения происходят только в худшую сторону?


 это всегда так ...

----------


## Sergey_L

Вот как отмечали 100 летие Пушкина в Одессе. 
Книжка лежит в сети в свободном доступе.

----------


## Маргаритос 22

Я к сожалению не родилась в Одессе,но там мои родственники!Знаю ,что моего прапрапрадеда выслали из Питера в Одессу работать Ювелиром...Жили на деребасовской,хочу поехать в Одессу!тянут корни в Одессу)))

----------


## Киров

> Совершенно случайно столкнулся во Львове с бывшими одесситами, которые по говору вычислили в нас земляков. Они переехали в Америку в начале 70-х, когда начали выпускать евреев. Очень скучали по Одессе и, наконец, смогли посетить ее в конце 90-х. Очень расстроились, и с тех пор единственный город на Украине, куда они ездят - это Львов, поскольку, по их словам, он хоть чуть-чуть напоминает им старую Одессу. Современная Одесса, к сожалению, не имеет ничего общего с Одессой что была 30-40 лет назад. Никто не спорит, что времена, да и люди меняются, но почему у нас все эти изменения происходят только в худшую сторону?


 Шо вы там себе выдумываете..."худшую сторону"...дома стоят не такие обшарпанные,с 70х годов людей выселили из подвалов,дороги намного лучше,улицы чище,туалет был во дворе один на всех...то еще удовольствие...автомобили-один на 3 двора...Кое-что и хуже,но повода для полного пессимизма нет.Шо это за одесситы:Львов променяли на Одессу...позор.

----------


## Малиновский

> Совершенно случайно столкнулся во Львове с бывшими одесситами, которые по говору вычислили в нас земляков. Они переехали в Америку в начале 70-х, когда начали выпускать евреев. Очень скучали по Одессе и, наконец, смогли посетить ее в конце 90-х. Очень расстроились, и с тех пор единственный город на Украине, куда они ездят - это Львов, поскольку, по их словам, он хоть чуть-чуть напоминает им старую Одессу. Современная Одесса, к сожалению, не имеет ничего общего с Одессой что была 30-40 лет назад. Никто не спорит, что времена, да и люди меняются, но почему у нас все эти изменения происходят только в худшую сторону?


 Коммуналки,общарпаные дома,полная безликость и унылость..............Вы ничего не перепутали?Может вы видели эмигрантов которые уехали в 1870-х при Царе?Потому что в 1970-х Одесса представляла грустное зрелище,намного хуже чем сегодня.Поэтому они и драпали из Одессы.Было бы все прекрасно,оставались бы.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Коммуналки,общарпаные дома,полная безликость и унылость..............Вы ничего не перепутали?Может вы видели эмигрантов которые уехали в 1870-х при Царе?Потому что в 1970-х Одесса представляла грустное зрелище,намного хуже чем сегодня.Поэтому они и драпали из Одессы.Было бы все прекрасно,оставались бы.


 В 1970-е годы Одесса была (в архитектурном смысле) лучше, чем сегодня. Тогда никто, кроме Мироненко, не уродовал город. Даже 30-е годы и война (с её румынами), не нанесли такой урон Одессе, как последние 20 лет разгула местных уродов от власти и архитектуры. Сколько с тех пор уничтожено уникальных, неповторимых зданий. И эмигранты не имеют к этому никакого отношения.

----------


## Малиновский

> В 1970-е годы Одесса была (в архитектурном смысле) лучше, чем сегодня. Тогда никто, кроме Мироненко, не уродовал город. Даже 30-е годы и война (с её румынами), не нанесли такой урон Одессе, как последние 20 лет разгула местных уродов от власти и архитектуры. Сколько с тех пор уничтожено уникальных, неповторимых зданий. И эмигранты не имеют к этому никакого отношения.


 Да я больше о духе времени в общем,не только об архитектуре.

----------


## VicTur

> Да я больше о духе времени в общем,не только об архитектуре.


 Дух времени был намного светлее, чем сегодня. Не было отвратительного культа денег.

----------


## Малиновский

> Дух времени был намного светлее, чем сегодня. Не было отвратительного культа денег.


 Помимо всеобщего лицемерия были культы другого плана,но намного отвратительнее чем культ денег.Ну да ладно-это из другой темы.

----------


## Lobver

> Помимо всеобщего лицемерия были культы другого плана,но намного отвратительнее чем культ денег.Ну да ладно-это из другой темы.


 Ну как сказать. Всё еще зависит от того, в какой среде вращался человек. Из того, что знаю был культ блата. Считалось крутым иметь знакомых и друзей в разных структурах. Считалось крутым иметь машину, владельцы волг были небожителями. Если тебе 15 лет и ты одессит, то ты просто обязан был играть в клабар, преф и вольтов. Мне было проще, родня работала в торговле, на овощных базах, с деньгами проблем вообще никогда не было. Другой вопрос, что покупать на них нечего было. 

Обшарпанные дома? Ну наверное по сравнению с сейчас, то смотрелось все наверное уныло. Но ведь никто и не знал тогда шикарных ремонтов. Всё было по совкому просто и лаконично. Вроде сейчас и красивее всё, но мне почему то нравится все же старые дома. 

А культ денег - понятие относительное. Если быдло находит деньги, то они его делают еще большим быдло. Если деньги зарабатывает нормальный человек, то они раскрывают для него возможности.

----------


## Milkaway

Один очень умный старый еврей, который в своей жизни через многое прощел и был уважаемым человеком, которому разные люди доверяли решать разные спорные вопросы как-то сказал: детки - человеку для счастья надо очень мало, только понимаешь это к сожалению, тогда когда уже потеряны и здоровье и нервы в вечной погоне сохранить и приумножить нажитое ... а деткам надо оставлять после себя не бабки, квартиры и машины, а правильное понимание жизни и своего места в ней ....

----------


## Киров

А сейчас не круто иметь машину?Небожители правда  пересели на Лексусы...Как это покупать не было чего?И квартиру можно было купить,украшения...помню примерно в 85 году ехал в Политех на занятия(заочник) по дороге на 5 Фонтана купил жене за 2950 рублей брильянтовые серьги,а работал я тогда слесарем на заводе...А одевались мы эксклюзивно...Дворовые евреи,переехав в Нью-Йорк,слали временно оставшимся посылки ,
ну те нам и продавали вещи отменного качества и дизайна.Даже сейчас еще мама вспоминает:"Эту шубу я у Кларочки купила..."Время было интересное...считаю было больше свободы(да,да),но картинка города,как для туриста,сейчас краше...но и мне больше милы старые,обшарпанные дома-я б их запретил штукатурить и красить навсегда...утопия конечно...

----------


## netslov

Отакэ..не было еще вроде-спуск Маринеско баррикада смотрит на мост Пересыпь и порт

----------


## Lobver

> Один очень умный старый еврей, который в своей жизни через многое прощел и был уважаемым человеком, которому разные люди доверяли решать разные спорные вопросы как-то сказал: детки - человеку для счастья надо очень мало, только понимаешь это к сожалению, тогда когда уже потеряны и здоровье и нервы в вечной погоне сохранить и приумножить нажитое ... а деткам надо оставлять после себя не бабки, квартиры и машины, а правильное понимание жизни и своего места в ней ....


 Очень мудрые слова. Я кстати именно поэтому пару лет назад решил выйти из этого сумасшедшего марафона. И стало легче. Счастливее и легче. Постоянная гонка, всю дурость которой осознаешь уже тогда, когда нет ни здоровья, ни энергии, ничего. Я решил раньше жить так, как хочу, а не когда потеряю большую часть жизни на офисно-мышинное существование. и поэтому живу в отличном доме в селе. Многие не поняли, но это их проблемы, а не мои.

----------


## brassl

> Отакэ..не было еще вроде-спуск Маринеско баррикада смотрит на мост Пересыпь и порт


 С января 2011 года в Архиве  :smileflag:

----------


## Lobver

Мда отличная там следующая фота - софиевский спуск. Еще помню ту скамейку и там еще киоск был с печатью на этой же стороне, чуть назад только. Я всегда любил прогуливать по той арке. там сразу же начинается бульвар искусств. И если пойти вниз, то будет СРЗ, футбольное поле рядом заброшенное. Для ПТУ шников. А вход в катакомбы замурованный на территории срз уже. Помню мы там еще гуляли по СРЗ, какая громадина в центре города заброшенная, столько секций было, столько мощностей и никому не нужно. А ведь чинили весь ЧМП

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мда отличная там следующая фота - софиевский спуск. Еще помню ту скамейку и там еще киоск был с печатью на этой же стороне, чуть назад только. Я всегда любил прогуливать по той арке. там сразу же начинается бульвар искусств. И если пойти вниз, то будет СРЗ, футбольное поле рядом заброшенное. Для ПТУ шников. А вход в катакомбы замурованный на территории срз уже. Помню мы там еще гуляли по СРЗ, какая громадина в центре города заброшенная, столько секций было, столько мощностей и никому не нужно. А ведь чинили весь ЧМП


 Нет ЧМП, и чинить нечего. Слуг похоронили вместе с хозяином.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Нет ЧМП, и чинить нечего. Слуг похоронили вместе с хозяином.


 такие времена

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите.
Большое спасибо работникам транспортного цеха  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> такие времена


 Времена не выбирают. В них живут и умирают (С).

----------


## Trs

http://transphoto.ru/photo/503180/
К вопросу о домах на месте нового ЦУМа — тут высовывается угол одного из них.

----------


## Лысый0

> http://transphoto.ru/photo/503180/
> К вопросу о домах на месте нового ЦУМа — тут высовывается угол одного из них.


 Ой, а чуть ближе, в этом доме , располагалась классная КОЛХОЗНАЯ винарка (офтоп).

----------


## SaMoVar

Россiйской атласъ изъ сорока четырехъ картъ состоящiй и на сорокъ на два намѣстничества имперiю раздѣляющий
Издательство: Сочин: гравир. и печат. при Горном училище
Место издания: СПб.
Год издания: 1792 
http://ifolder.ru/30871903 пароль 51
Можно закинуть на одессастори. больше 100 кусочков склеивал)) гимп рулит.
Карта приобретённых земель.

----------


## mlch

> http://transphoto.ru/photo/503180/
> К вопросу о домах на месте нового ЦУМа — тут высовывается угол одного из них.


 Как мне помнится - в нем до сноса на первом этаже с угла, был кондитерский магазин. Кажется "Смородинка" назывался. Кто-то помнит? А винарка, упоянутая Лысым была правее.

----------


## Лысый0

> Как мне помнится - в нем до сноса на первом этаже с угла, был кондитерский магазин. Кажется "Смородинка" назывался. Кто-то помнит? А винарка, упоянутая Лысым была правее.


 Сказывается маленькая разница в возрасте...  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Сказывается маленькая разница в возрасте...


 Ну я, по крайней мере, ее помню.  :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

А на углу Екатерининской была аптека.

----------


## Sergey_L

С последней фото. Никак не могу полностью прочитать. "Граждане! Не допускайте .... удности водителей. ... детей" Может кто-нибудь подскажет, что там?

----------


## victor.odessa

> С последней фото. Никак не могу полностью прочитать. "Граждане! Не допускайте .... удности водителей. ... детей" Может кто-нибудь подскажет, что там? Вложение 4364477


  Страхованием детей.

----------


## Good++++

> А на углу Екатерининской была аптека.


  и мебельный на другом углу

----------


## Good++++

Почти такой сюжет  был в коллажном оформлении аптеки на Варненской, 19 (а может именно эта фотография?)...

----------


## Milkaway

> Почти такой сюжет  был в коллажном оформлении аптеки на Варненской, 19 (а может именно эта фотография?)...


 Это угол Филатова и Космонавтов - справа дом быта ,,Черемушки,, а вдаль уходит Космонавтов.

----------


## Milkaway

> Почти такой сюжет  был в коллажном оформлении аптеки на Варненской, 19 (а может именно эта фотография?)...


 Это угол Филатова и Космонавтов - справа дом быта ,,Черемушки,, а вдаль уходит Космонавтов.

----------


## Good++++

> Это угол Филатова и Космонавтов - справа дом быта ,,Черемушки,, а вдаль уходит Космонавтов.


  Ну, это ясно, как Божий день...
Кажется в аптеке на Варненской,19 был сюжет с Ген.Петрова/Космонавтов... Никто не помнит?

----------


## mlch

> Это угол Филатова и Космонавтов - справа дом быта ,,Черемушки,, а вдаль уходит Космонавтов.


 Ну кто бы мог подумать!  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Ну кто бы мог подумать!


 Я могу подумать  :smileflag:  Новоселов угол Космонавтов. Так исторически правильнее.

----------


## V_efire

вспомнил, вчера перед аидой крутили всякие ролики, и там была фотка где на ришельевской с двух сторон, прям перед театром были дома. 
что это были за дома и что случилось с ними?

----------


## Good++++

> вспомнил, вчера перед аидой крутили всякие ролики, и там была фотка где на ришельевской с двух сторон, прям перед театром были дома. 
> что это были за дома и что случилось с ними?


  Можешь отсюда начать читать...

----------


## V_efire

еще вопросик созрел, точней два  :smileflag: 
1. куда уходили трамвайные пути, которые шли по ришельевской к оперному?
2. раньше с таможенной площади (точней чуть выше, с польского спуска) была автодорога (ланжероновская)?

----------


## Лысый0

> еще вопросик созрел, точней два 
> 1. куда уходили трамвайные пути, которые шли по ришельевской к оперному?
> 2. раньше с таможенной площади (точней чуть выше, с польского спуска) была автодорога (ланжероновская)?


 Вас же Гуд послал.... читать тему. Здеся все есть, даже фото ланжероновского спуска без ступеней  :smileflag:

----------


## V_efire

> Вас же Гуд послал.... читать тему. Здеся все есть, даже фото ланжероновского спуска без ступеней


 так я же как раз там и заметил одну такую фотку, но была ли это именно автодорога???  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Трамвайные пути: http://odessatrolley.com/TramRail/Rte1.jpg

----------


## Лысый0

> так я же как раз там и заметил одну такую фотку, но была ли это именно автодорога???


 Биндюги из порта в город....

----------


## Milkaway

> еще вопросик созрел, точней два 
> 1. куда уходили трамвайные пути, которые шли по ришельевской к оперному?
> 2. раньше с таможенной площади (точней чуть выше, с польского спуска) была автодорога (ланжероновская)?


 1. трамвайная колея у Оперного уходила в лево - к Екатерининской ... на старых фото часто встречается...
2. Ланжероновский спуск раньше начинался от Пушкинской и был скорее не ,,автодорогой,, гладко и ровно мощеной, а просто мощеным спуском из грубого булыжника - для лучшего сцепления колес ... пример того как он был ранее замощен еще пока можно увидеть в самом его начале возле Таможенной пл.

----------


## Milkaway

> Я могу подумать  Новоселов угол Космонавтов. Так исторически правильнее.


 А напомните-ка, когда случилось переименование Новоселов на Филатова ...

----------


## Чебурген

> вспомнил, вчера перед аидой крутили всякие ролики, и там была фотка где на ришельевской с двух сторон, прям перед театром были дома. 
> что это были за дома и что случилось с ними?


 У меня есть информация, что одно из зданий было разрушено авиабомбой 25 июля 1941 г. В том районе упало несколько авиабомб, в том числе рядом с памятником Пушкину, обложенному мешками с песком. Инфа от отца, который был ранен взрывом бомбы у памятника Пушкину. А второе здание впоследствии (насколько я понял, уже после войны) снесли просто "для симметрии".


> А напомните-ка, когда случилось переименование Новоселов на Филатова ...


 Где-то в середине 70-х, точнее не скажу.

----------


## mlch

> А напомните-ка, когда случилось переименование Новоселов на Филатова ...


 В 1975, к столетию Филатова, как мне помнится.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## malyutka_e

Объясните мне, почему на Строгановском мосту три из четырех столбов имеют кованые орнаментальные окончания моста, а четвертый не имеет ? (Я уже не говорю про состояние новодельных столбов с фонарями...)
Вопрос: где у нас есть точно такие же кованые решетки, какие были на Строгановском мосту ? Там их избыток, а на мосту не хватает

----------


## Trs

http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CREQfX-Y

----------


## malyutka_e

Правильный ответ.

----------


## malyutka_e

А это где ?

----------


## Пушкин

> А это где ?


 Успенская, рядом со школой №68, напротив бывшего суда...(хорошей техникой снято)))

----------


## malyutka_e

> Успенская, рядом со школой №68, напротив бывшего суда...(хорошей техникой снято)))


 Точно, Успенская, 56. С вами не интересно  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

У меня просьба к краеведам-любителям. Кто-нибудь зайдите в краеведческий музей и посмотрите на большое фото вагона 84 на Греческой/Ришельевской. Можно ли на этой, во всю стену, фотографии разобрать номер вагона на Ришельевской. 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Antique

> Точно, Успенская, 56. С вами не интересно


 Ну такой единичный барельеф и к тому же  большого размера сложно не заметить.

----------


## mlch

> А это где ?


  Собственно, вот.
Уже скоро два года, как в соответствующей папочке лежит.

----------


## victor.odessa

> У меня просьба к краеведам-любителям. Кто-нибудь зайдите в краеведческий музей и посмотрите на большое фото вагона 84 на Греческой/Ришельевской. Можно ли на этой, во всю стену, фотографии разобрать номер вагона на Ришельевской. 
> Заранее благодарен.


 Нет ли здесь, интересующего Вас фото?
Вложение 4368352Вложение 4368350Вложение 4368354Вложение 4368356Вложение 4368362

----------


## OMF

Это фото 1 и 4. На всех фотографиях (которые у меня есть, спасибо) номер вагона разобрать нельзя, а машина времени, чтобы вернуться в 2002 год и посмотреть самому, у меня сломалась

----------


## malyutka_e

> Собственно, вот.
> Уже скоро два года, как в соответствующей папочке лежит.


 Эта левая, а моя правая :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это фото 1 и 4. На всех фотографиях (которые у меня есть, спасибо) номер вагона разобрать нельзя, а машина времени, чтобы вернуться в 2002 год и посмотреть самому, у меня сломалась


 На этих фото просматривается №23.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## brassl

А как Вам такое фото генерала?  :smileflag:  
Только что нашел в сетке

----------


## OMF

> На этих фото просматривается №23.


 С трудом в это верится, т.к. вагон 23 был сначала на Слободке (15-й маршрут), а потом на Товарной - 28-й. Есть фотоподтверждения.

----------


## SaMoVar

> С трудом в это верится, т.к. вагон 23 был сначала на Слободке (15-й маршрут), а потом на Товарной - 28-й. Есть фотоподтверждения.


 Надо было текст в вордпрес кинуть.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Завершили мы свое обучение тем, что расходились по разным уголкам города и держали между собой связь. Обменивались радиограммами, как положено в боевых условиях. Затем началась моя служба, а 18-19 июня 1941 года на Черноморском флоте было учение, поэтому наши батареи были разбросаны по боевым позициям. Я как радист держал связь, а зенитчики стреляли по рукаву, который тянул в воздухе самолет. Все учения нормально закончились, мы 21 июня приехали на свои основные позиции на базу и легли спать. Ровно в час ночи объявили боевую тревогу. Все поднялись, видимо, командование Черноморского флота о чем-то таком догадывалось, предвидело, что вот-вот начнется война. И мы тоже что-то чувствовали, но еще не понимали, к чему объявили тревогу. Я на свой пост в землянке к радиостанции прибежал в одних трусах, а одежду с собой прихватил. Как чувствовал, что это уже не учебная тревога. Связь сразу же наладилась, и через несколько часов в дивизион передали, что немцы начали войны против Советского Союза. Утром в 73-м зенитном артиллерийском полку развернулась полная боеготовность, мы получили боезапас, всем выдавали каски и противогазы. Так как мы считались морской частью, то ходили в морской форме, только потом нас переодели в пехотную форму, потому что летчики-истребители говорили, что нас очень хорошо видно с самолета, особенно попадались на глаза блины от бескозырок. Так что морская форма на земле слишком бросается в глаза. И тогда нас переодели в стандартную армейскую форму, которую мы носили до конца войны. Правда, флотские тельники нам выдавали в обязательном порядке. Но кто и бушлат припрятал, а уж бескозырки практически у всех в запасе имелись.В Одессе все мгновенно перешло на военные рельсы, наша батарея в первые дни стояла напротив одного из построенных как раз до войны зданий Украинского института экспериментальной офтальмологии, на самом берегу Черного моря. 22 июня 1941 года прошло без происшествий. А 23 июня часов в 10 вечера мы приняли сигнал о том, что начинается налет немецкой авиации на город Одессу. Стреляли все, но в основном куда попало, больше  в воздух, чем во вражеские самолеты. Из наганов по самолетам даже били. Все получили приказ приучаться к стрельбе, хотя мы-то из орудий стреляли по рукавам в воздухе, так что наши зенитки уж всяко были эффективнее наганов и винтовок. Но все равно, в первый налет у каждого был какой-то азарт. На второй день сообщили, что был зафиксирован налет группы немецких самолетов, но они особого вреда не нанесли. С другой стороны, выяснился один весьма неприятный факт – наши зенитки немецкие самолеты не отследили, потому что ни один прожектор так и не сумел, что называется, «засветить» вражеский самолет. Позже я получил по радио информацию о первом налете – нам официально сообщили о том, что зенитчиками Одессы было подбито два или три самолета, но я совсем не уверен в ее достоверности. Так прошел первый налет для Одессы.
> 
> В следующие дни началась уже самая настоящая война, на город постоянно налетали самолеты противника. В первую неделю войны командование Черноморского флота  сильно опасалось угрозы высадки десанта противника со стороны моря, поэтому одну пушку нашей 97-й батареи сняли с позиций и перевели в оранжерею, где, по мнению морских офицеров, находилось самое вероятное место высадки десанта. В то время мы постоянно наблюдали за морем и ожидали увидеть вражеские корабли, и я хорошо помню, как однажды наша канонерская лодка «Красная Абхазия» уходила из Одессы, она как раз взяла на борт эвакуированных жителей, и как раз во время выхода из порта на нее налетели немецкие самолеты. И бомбили Красную Абхазию» очень долго, ведь из зенитной артиллерии на канонерке если и были одна или две пушки, то никак уж не больше. Легкая мишень, так что немецкие самолеты пикировали на полную мирных жителей «Красную Абхазию» практически безнаказанно. А наши истребители почему-то не взлетели. Вернее, они появились над лодкой, но уже поздно, канонерка с многочисленными повреждениями была вынуждена вернуться в порт. Но в тот раз зенитчики Черноморского флота на моих глазах сбили немецкий самолет. Один из вражеских самолетов, который только-только отбомбился по лодке, полетел на низкой высоте у самого берега, где как раз стояли наши зенитки. Я тогда вышел из своей радиоземлянки и смотрю, как из-за мыса появился самолет с немецкими крестами. Наши счетверенные пулеметы «Максим» тут же открыли огонь. А батарейные 76-мм орудия не могут стрелять – дело в том, что самолет летел на столь низкой высоте, что пушки не могли опустить свой ствол – мешал вырытый бруствер. Да еще прямо за нашими позициями был уклон к морю. Так что эффективный огонь открыл только один счетверенный пулемет «Максим». И ребята-пулеметчики подбили этот самолет – я лично видел, как он упал в воду, и немецкие летчики выскочили из кабины и по фюзеляжу самолета бежали по самолету в воде. Тут все мы открыли огонь из винтовок и пулеметов и побили всех летчиков. Ни одно из тел на поверхности не плавало, после морские водолазы спускались в глубину, но никого так и не нашли. Позже говорили, что это был один из первых достоверно сбитых немецких самолетов во время обороны Одессы.
> 
> Вскоре после этого случая немцы организовали нам «ночь воздушного ужаса» - в течение целой ночи в небе над нами летали вражеские самолеты с включенными сиренами, и то в одном месте бросали бомбу, то в другом. Этот налет очень сильно воздействовал на психику, как военных, так и мирных жителей. Да еще и люди погибали от авиабомб. В ту ночь всем действительно было страшно.
> 
> Недалеко от города располагался аэродром, на котором дислоцировались истребители И-15бис и И-153 . Тогда у нас имелись только такие самолеты. Были на аэродроме и МиГ-3, но они, видимо, больше где-нибудь под Москвой использовались, во всяком случае, на нашем аэродроме стояло только несколько неисправных самолетов МиГ-3. После того, как опасения по поводу вероятной высадки десанта несколько поутихли, примерно через пятнадцать дней после начала войны, нашу 97-ю зенитную артиллерийскую батарею передислоцировали на охрану этого аэродрома. Мы вырыли котлованы для пушек и ровики для артиллерийского боезапаса, а также оборудовали землянки. Вообще же во время обороны Одессы я большую часть времени находился в землянке и поддерживал постоянную связь по рации, потому что телефонная связь всегда дублировалась по рации, на случай, если телефонные провода резали. Повреждение телефонного кабеля в Одессе носило как-то непонятный постоянный характер и совершенно не зависело от налетов и артобстрелов – командиры говорили мне, что повреждение телефонных линий занимались вражеские агенты, которых немцы и румыны специально засылали в город.
> 
> Истребители, дислоцировавшиеся на аэродроме, который нам поручили охранять, хорошо помогали пехоте отбивать атаки противника – они каждый день штурмовали румынские окопы, бросали туда ручные гранты и небольшие бомбочки. Причем делали все с умом, к примеру, один истребитель пикирует, а второй сразу же входит в пике, чтобы бить очередями по противнику и оградить того, кто выходит из пике, чтобы его не сбили из винтовок и пулеметов, ведь И-15бис и И-153 были слабо защищены даже от винтовочного огня. Видимо, для противника подобные штурмовки были крайне неприятны, потому что вскоре немецкие самолеты начали бомбить наш аэродром. Один из первых крупных налетов состоялся вечером, уже темнело, но было еще не совсем поздно. Наши зенитки открыли заградительный огонь по квадрату, защищая наиболее важное направление. И в тот раз немцы, по всей видимости, не рискнули пройти через плотный заградительный огонь и сбросили бомбы метров за 200 от аэродрома. И во время налета была видна целая река огня длиною, наверное, с полкилометра – немцы в тот раз применили зажигательные бомбы. Вероятно, противник намеревался поджечь аэродром и все его постройки. Думаю, что сбрасывали и фугасные бомбы, но особенно были заметны результаты сброса 50-килограммовых зажигательных бомб «Бранд». Не знаю, сбили мы в тот раз вражеские самолеты, или нет, но самое главное заключалось в том, что мы защитили аэродром.
> ...


 Воспоминания Полтавца Дмитрия Митрофановича.

----------


## Mckenzie

> 26 января обушилась верхняя часть одного из атлантов у подъезда на ул. Бунина, 8. Ссылки на репортажи АТВ по этому поводу. 
> http://www.atv.od.ua/news/2010/01/27/razrushenie_pamyatnikov_1102.html
> http://www.atv.od.ua/news/2010/01/26/v_odesse_ruhnul_atlant_4196.html
> 
> На фото мы можем увидеть, что реставрировать его и не пытаются


 наша мастерская уже в ноябре  2011го слепила новblх атлантов....и бblл на Бунин еще в марте тогда их еще туда не поставили..и честно говоря....цена которая дошла до нас бblла в 9 раз меньше вblделенной городом...

----------


## Milkaway

> наша мастерская уже в ноябре  2011го слепила новblх атлантов....и бblл на Бунин еще в марте тогда их еще туда не поставили..и честно говоря....цена которая дошла до нас бblла в 9 раз меньше вblделенной городом...


 В лучших традициях ...,, усушка, утряска и бой тары,, ... ну и занести кому надо .... печально....

----------


## Jorjic

Не помню, показывал или нет, но в архиве его нет. Это именной памятный знак о закладке больницы Красного Креста.

----------


## Antique

> Не помню, показывал или нет, но в архиве его нет. Это именной памятный знак о закладке больницы Красного Креста.


 А где он сейчас сберегается?

----------


## Jorjic

> А где он сейчас сберегается?


 У меня дома.

----------


## malyutka_e

Оказывается Гурвиц увековечил себя не только скандальными Э.И.Г. на Екатерининской площади. Где еще есть на стене дома напоминание о бывшем мэре ?

----------


## mlch

> Оказывается Гурвиц увековечил себя не только скандальными Э.И.Г. на Екатерининской площади. Где еще есть на стене дома напоминание о бывшем мэре ?


  А почему не в "Загадки"?  Там народ плачет, что мало загадывают.  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто сказал, что это загадка? Это все знают! Но вопрос остается. :smileflag:

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Воспоминания Полтавца Дмитрия Митрофановича.


 "одну пушку нашей 97-й батареи сняли с позиций и перевели в оранжерею ..." где была эта оранжерея

----------


## Скрытик

> Оказывается Гурвиц увековечил себя не только скандальными Э.И.Г. на Екатерининской площади. Где еще есть на стене дома напоминание о бывшем мэре ?


  Так срубили уже буковки на Екатериненской  :smileflag: 
Кстати, говорят лицо Боделана запечатлено на одной из фресок Преображенского собора. Но я сам не видел.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Так срубили уже буковки на Екатериненской 
> Кстати, говорят лицо Боделана запечатлено на одной из фресок Преображенского собора. Но я сам не видел.


 Насчет Собора я очень сомневаюсь. Я об изображении на стене дома.

----------


## brassl

> Так срубили уже буковки на Екатериненской 
> Кстати, говорят лицо Боделана запечатлено на одной из фресок Преображенского собора. Но я сам не видел.


 Если продолжить тему "увековечиваний", то за иконой в Соборе написано Большое спасибо А.И. Ворохаеву, странно что не Гурвицу, было бы интереснее.

----------


## malyutka_e

Так где изображен Гурвиц на фасаде ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Так что, есть варианты ?

----------


## Kamin

Если Вы имеете в виду памятник Де Рибасу?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Если Вы имеете в виду памятник Де Рибасу?


 А где на памятнике Дерибасу портрет Гурвица ?

----------


## translator

Может, был такой уже вопрос... Попалась такая открытка:


Но мне кажется, что фока у них перевернута и должно быть так:



Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## brassl

Где это?

----------


## Kamin

Это  Большая Арнаутская № 3

----------


## translator

> Вы вообще следите за дискуссией ?


  При чем тут дискуссия? Я задал вопрос в тему об Одессе. Или все должны следить за какой-то там вашей дискуссией?

----------


## malyutka_e

> При чем тут дискуссия? Я задал вопрос в тему об Одессе. Или все должны следить за какой-то там вашей дискуссией?


 Это скорее ваш вопрос "какой-то там", потому, что эта картинка обсосана уже много раз всем форумом.

----------


## Milkaway

> Так что, есть варианты ?


 Как вариант - портрет на ,,доске почета,, возле городского или областного УМВД - ,,Их разыскивает милиция,, ....

----------


## malyutka_e

Так как все варианты мимо, показываю сам портрет, а вы скажите, где он.
translatorа просьба не беспокоить.

----------


## Milkaway

Ну, теперь ясно, что такая трактовка ,,художественного образа,, могла появиться только в последнее время ... наверно, ,,это,, находится на фасаде одного из тех домов, которые взялись реставрировать при Гурвице, а продолжили уже недавно ....

----------


## translator

> Это скорее ваш вопрос "какой-то там", потому, что эта картинка обсосана уже много раз всем форумом.


  Вот и проще ответить, чем сопли жевать на страницу текста. Ну, чтобы я не искал, а то тут сильно много страниц в теме. (Шо вы такие все нервные?)

----------


## Antique

> Может, был такой уже вопрос... Попалась такая открытка:
> Но мне кажется, что фока у них перевернута и должно быть так:
> Или я ошибаюсь?


 Ошибаетесь. Слева виден нижний павильон фуникулёра.

В данном случае можно было бы сверить фото с другими фотографиями известной фотогалереи: http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=92&pid=2856#top_display_media

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну, теперь ясно, что такая трактовка ,,художественного образа,, могла появиться только в последнее время ... наверно, ,,это,, находится на фасаде одного из тех домов, которые взялись реставрировать при Гурвице, а продолжили уже недавно ....


 Этому изображению как минимум 100 лет.

----------


## Milkaway

> Этому изображению как минимум 100 лет.


 Чур ...чур меня ... неужели в мэрии .... 
,,личику,, явно не так давно сделали политически нужную ,,пластическую операцию,, ... старая морда очевидно уже не отвечала веяниям времени - за 100 лет потерлась, местами обвалилась, и окончательно потеряла весь шарм и выразительность ....ну и некие творческие личности решили креативно подойти к реставрации ....

----------


## Antique

> Чур ...чур меня ... неужели в мэрии .... 
> ,,личику,, явно не так давно сделали политически нужную ,,пластическую операцию,, ... старая морда очевидно уже не отвечала веяниям времени - за 100 лет потерлась, местами обвалилась, и окончательно потеряла весь шарм и выразительность ....ну и некие творческие личности решили креативно подойти к реставрации ....


 Для меня сходство не очевидное. Мне, например, маскарон отдалённо Воронцова напомнил.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Для меня сходство не очевидное. Мне, например, маскарон отдалённо Воронцова напомнил.


 Это народное определение :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Для меня сходство не очевидное. Мне, например, маскарон отдалённо Воронцова напомнил.


 Ну, не знаю - незнаю .... профиль у маскарона уж больно одесский .... чувствуется рука одессита-профессионала .... это Вам не молдавские реставраторы ....

Даже страшно подумать у кого на даче или в офисе радует глаз такое ,,благолепие,, ......чур, чур, чур ....

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Milkaway

> Так где изображен Гурвиц на фасаде ?


 Не томите - откройте страшную тайну ....

----------


## Staccato

> Не томите - откройте страшную тайну ....


 Может это не Гурвиц, а Бернардацци А.О. ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не томите - откройте страшную тайну ....


 Ланжероноваская,9

----------


## Milkaway

> Ланжероноваская,9


 Хозяин гостиницы - человек с обострённым эстетическим чутьём и  утонченным чувством прекрасного ...

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Где это?


 Я тоже думаю что это Б. Арнаутская,3. В справочнике написано: " Женское профессiональное училище Бродскаго.Училище Бродскаго помещается в собственном здании в конце Б. Арнаутской ул., где "конка" поворачивает на М. Фонтан. Здание училища построено на средства почётного граж. Абрама Мойсеевича Бродскаго, отличается полным  благоустройством и по справедливости может быть названо "образцовым". Воспитанницы, число которых доходит до 150, обучаются ремеслам и рукоделию.
В тексте я убрал старорусские буквы.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Хозяин гостиницы - человек с обострённым эстетическим чутьём и  утонченным чувством прекрасного ...


 А что, прекрасный веселый маскарон.

----------


## klerikal

Такого вроде не было
http://s019.radikal.ru/i607/1206/ab/0b3a7d0bd234.jpg
http://s019.radikal.ru/i607/1206/ab/0b3a7d0bd234.jpg

----------


## klerikal



----------


## klerikal



----------


## klerikal

Новичок. Прошу извинить

----------


## Antique

> Где? 20-е годы
> Вложение 4017483


 


> Снял с аукциона. Подпись - 
> СССР, студия фотографа Покорного, Одесса, начало 1920-х гг. Отличное состояние. Размер фото с подложкой 19*23 см, размер самого снимка 11*15 см. Оборотная сторона чистая. На лицевой стороне приклеена часть бумажной бирки, на которой можно прочесть: «Принятия шефства ТАБА… над 7-м ПОЧЕТНОГО РЕВ (ОЛЮЦИОННОГО)… лерийским Воздухоплав (ательным)…». Оригинал.


 


> Немного подработал и "расшарил", может лучше будет для узнавания 
> Вложение 4019289


 


> А в "таба..."табачная фабрика не влезет?Деревья аккуратно подрезаны...начало 20х....


 Да, это всё-таки табачная фабрика. Мероприятие происходит на Малой Арнаутской улице. Впереди пересечение с Пушкинской. На месте фабрики, которая видна справа, в 1959-м году построили ЦУМ.

----------


## Kamin

Еще одна жертва  мансардного "строительства"

----------


## malyutka_e

> Еще одна жертва  мансардного "строительства"


 Над этим домом уже давно издеваются..

----------


## inborz

а хочется плакать. То ли еще будет! Дом на углу Преображенской - мало того, что "пэрсик", так еще начисто испорчен силуэт мансардой

----------


## Black_Shef

Вроде, как со вчерашнего дня начали продолжить фасадные работы на домах....

----------


## Jorjic

> Вроде, как со вчерашнего дня начали продолжить фасадные работы на домах....


 Скорее продолжили нАчать. Я живу под самым забором и никаких шевелений не заметил.

----------


## brassl

Не могу понять где сфотографировано.. Подпись на обороте фото - Одесса 1931 год.
Сейчас выложу еще немного на обновление. Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Не могу понять где сфотографировано.. Подпись на обороте фото - Одесса 1931 год.


 Похоже на школу на углу Преображенской и Малой Арнаутской.

----------


## Black_Shef

> Скорее продолжили нАчать. Я живу под самым забором и никаких шевелений не заметил.


 на Пастера 19 точно вчера уже шевелились и даже делали вид, что что-то пилят...

----------


## Good++++

> Похоже на школу на углу Преображенской и Малой Арнаутской.


 Похоже, но что-то здесь не так.
Или фотография снята лет на 5-10 позже, или где-то в другом месте...
Где-то читал (ищу, но не могу найти), что типовые здания школ 116-122 (арх. Л.Б. Белкин) были построены во второй половине 30-х...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Похоже на школу на углу Преображенской и Малой Арнаутской.


 Предлагаю свой вариант - Греческая,1 / Канатная (здесь сейчас педучилище). Но для точного определения надо делать вылазку на местность...

----------


## brassl

> Похоже, но что-то здесь не так.
> Или фотография снята лет на 5-10 позже, или где-то в другом месте...
> Где-то читал (ищу, но не могу найти), что типовые здания школ 116-122 (арх. Л.Б. Белкин) были построены во второй половине 30-х...


  А таки наверное прав! Год не тот, там оборотка заклеена, немного убрал клея и - 31 год, это возраст, а снято в 56 году

----------


## Milkaway

> Похоже, но что-то здесь не так.
> Или фотография снята лет на 5-10 позже, или где-то в другом месте...
> Где-то читал (ищу, но не могу найти), что типовые здания школ 116-122 (арх. Л.Б. Белкин) были построены во второй половине 30-х...


 После исторического постановления от 15 мая 1934г. ,, О структуре начальной и средней школы в СССР,, началось массовое типовое строительство школ. в Одессе наибольшее распростронение получил проект двухкомплектной школы на 880 учащихся. Г-образной по конфигурации школы имели удобную планировку с односторонней ориентацией классов и удачно вписывались в застройку города, не нарушая сложившегося облика кварталов.
Бывш. школа № 116 - щас педучилище - была построена в 1936г. архю Белкин Л.Б., а в 1959-1960-восстановление Вайнштейн Е.Г.

----------


## Milkaway

> Предлагаю свой вариант - Греческая,1 / Канатная (здесь сейчас педучилище). Но для точного определения надо делать вылазку на местность...


 Мне кажется, что это не Греческая,1 - я когда-то там училась ... ,,пристроечка,, за спиной у девушки находится по фасаду в полисаднике, а на Греческой эта часть здания сразу у ворот во внутренний двор ... 

Одежда у девушки явно по послевоенной моде ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> После исторического постановления от 15 мая 1934г. ,, О структуре начальной и средней школы в СССР,, началось массовое типовое строительство школ. в Одессе наибольшее распростронение получил проект двухкомплектной школы на 880 учащихся. Г-образной по конфигурации школы имели удобную планировку с односторонней ориентацией классов и удачно вписывались в застройку города, не нарушая сложившегося облика кварталов.
> Бывш. школа № 116 - щас педучилище - была построена в 1936г. архю Белкин Л.Б., а в 1959-1960-восстановление Вайнштейн Е.Г.


 Особенно любили строить эти школы на месте снесенных церквей...

----------


## Пушкин

> Особенно любили строить эти школы на месте снесенных церквей...


  Свято место  - пусто не бывает...

----------


## Antique

> Особенно любили строить эти школы на месте снесенных церквей...


 В центре были проблемы с количеством школ, по-этому снос церквей был властям на руку.

----------


## Jorjic

> В центре были проблемы с количеством школ, по-этому снос церквей был властям на руку.


 Судя по 121-й школе, проблемы были скорее со стройматериалами. Ну и с мозгами, как водится.

----------


## brassl

Вопрос по теме обсуждения.
Где за последнии 15 лет в Одессе была построена средняя школа (детский сад)?

----------


## Jorjic

> Вопрос по теме обсуждения.
> Где за последнии 15 лет в Одессе была построена средняя школа (детский сад)?


 А зачем? Народу-то меньше становится.

----------


## brassl

Если судить по новостроям, то народу прибавилось  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Если судить по новостроям, то народу прибавилось


 Это если, скажем, Аркадийский дворец заселить с плотностью одесской коммуналки 60-х.

----------


## Пушкин

> Если судить по новостроям, то народу прибавилось


  очень много приезжих, которые не зарегистрированы как одесситы...

----------


## brassl

Ну и правильно, зачем им учиться, народу Украины это не зачем и детсады им не надо, только ТАВРИИ

----------


## Лысый0

> Похоже на школу на углу Преображенской и Малой Арнаутской.


 Конечно. После войны ее отстраивали пленные немцы. Это не 31, а именно 56. Сейчас за углом "Антошка". Вообще школа попродавала все что могла...

----------


## Лысый0

Еще забыли типовую 117. А 121 действительно построена из каменного материала собора. После войны в ней был госпиталь до 56.
А какие школы построили на местах церквей? Похоже 119.

----------


## mlch

> А какие школы построили на местах церквей? Похоже 119.


  Вот именно на углу М. Арнаутской и Преображенской был Старообрядческий собор. На Александровском проспекте - Покровская церковь. На Ясиновского, в квартале, где сейчас автотехникум - тоже была церковь.
Это - с ходу, навскидку,

----------


## Лысый0

> Вот именно на углу М. Арнаутской и Преображенской был Старообрядческий собор. На Александровском проспекте - Покровская церковь. На Ясиновского, в квартале, где сейчас автотехникум - тоже была церковь.
> Это - с ходу, навскидку,


 Автотехникум на Тираспольской, в квартале - нефтяной... или я уже совсем отстал и требуется ап грейд  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Автотехникум на Тираспольской, в квартале - нефтяной... или я уже совсем отстал и требуется ап грейд


  Возможно, что и я перепутал. ДубльГиса под рукой нет. Но ты понял, я думаю, о каком квартале речь.

----------


## Good++++

> Еще забыли типовую 117. А 121 действительно построена из каменного материала собора. После войны в ней был госпиталь до 56.
> А какие школы построили на местах церквей? Похоже 119.


  Почему забыли? Я писал: "типовые здания школ 116-122 (арх. Л.Б. Белкин) были построены во второй половине 30-х... "
А забыли, школу № 76, что на Слободке, напротив бывшей облбольницы...
В начале 90-х читал в "Вечерней Одессе", что она тоже построена из камней разрушенного Спасо-Преображенского собора, камни возили грузовым трамваем...

----------


## Пушкин

> А 121 действительно построена из каменного материала собора. После войны в ней был госпиталь до 56.


   На месте 121й школы стояла синагога - от туда  материал для постройки тоже брали...

----------


## Лысый0

> Почему забыли? Я писал: "типовые здания школ 116-122 (арх. Л.Б. Белкин) были построены во второй половине 30-х... "
> А забыли, школу № 76, что на Слободке, напротив бывшей облбольницы...
> В начале 90-х читал в "Вечерней Одессе", что она тоже построена из камней разрушенного Спасо-Преображенского собора, камни возили грузовым трамваем...


 Склоняюсь... А на Патриса Лумумбы, напротив "Вымпела"?

----------


## Пушкин

Ещё 2ой интернат на проспекте Гагарина...

----------


## Лысый0

> Почему забыли? Я писал: "типовые здания школ 116-122 (арх. Л.Б. Белкин) были построены во второй половине 30-х... "
> А забыли, школу № 76, что на Слободке, напротив бывшей облбольницы...
> В начале 90-х читал в "Вечерней Одессе", что она тоже построена из камней разрушенного Спасо-Преображенского собора, камни возили грузовым трамваем...


 Если из интервала, то понятия не имею где 118, 120 и 122... сорри.

----------


## Лысый0

> Ещё 2ой интернат на проспекте Гагарина...


 У...! Я туда с матерью ходил устраиватся  во 2-й класс летом 1957 г. Гагарина была абсолютно дачно-зачуханная, тихая (без малейшего авто-конного движения) улица. Интернат был весь в высоком оштукатуренном заборе из ракушняка. Пыль, задворки, глухомань... Мы оттуда сбежали на 5-терку в город и пошли в 121...

----------


## mlch

> Склоняюсь... А на Патриса Лумумбы, напротив "Вымпела"?


 Это послевоенная постройка. Как и весь поселок судоремонтников вдоль Адмиральского проспекта. Вымпел, кстати, тоже тех же годов.
Напомнило. Встретил несколько месяцев назад немолодую женщину, которая очень увлеченно рассказывала, как она бегала на танцплощадку позади свежепостроенного Вымпела в 50-х.  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Склоняюсь... А на Патриса Лумумбы, напротив "Вымпела"?


   СШ №4 - конец 50-х гг ( 1958) в поселке ОСРЗ. Арх. Драгомирецкая О.Т.

----------


## Пушкин

> У...! Я туда с матерью ходил устраиватся  во 2-й класс летом 1957 г. Гагарина была абсолютно дачно-зачуханная, тихая (без малейшего авто-конного движения) улица. Интернат был весь в высоком оштукатуренном заборе из ракушняка. Пыль, задворки, глухомань... Мы оттуда сбежали на 5-терку в город и пошли в 121...


  Ну как это зачухонная? А Пивзавод, а дома на Франбуле, а за 35ой школой красивый домик?

----------


## Good++++

> Если из интервала, то понятия не имею где 118, 120 и 122... сорри.


 118-я - на Преображенской/М.Арнаутская
120-я - на Дальницкой (Застава 1)
122-я - на Старопортофранковской, 45

----------


## Лысый0

> Ну как это зачухонная? А Пивзавод, а дома на Франбуле, а за 35ой школой красивый домик?


 Это все подходило под определение "дача". Пыль, зной чахлая растительность. 35 тоже была за забором  :smileflag: . Тополя только тогда начали сажать учащиеся 35 (и как они вам сейчас). Пивзавод и все остальные - за заборами. Только-только возвели сталинки Гагарина угол Новоаркадиевская. С третьего, четвертого этажа этих зданий видно море в Аркадии. По Новоаркадиевской не ходит общ. транспорт (троллейбус с 1961 г). Поселок канатчиков (финские домики), а напротив - Котовские казармы. На месте парка Победы, заросшая кустами балка, в которой проводят тактические учения курсанты артиллерийского и пех. училищ... могу больше, если надо..  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> 118-я - на Преображенской/М.Арнаутская
> 120-я - на Дальницкой (Застава 1)
> 122-я - на Старопортофранковской, 45


 Спасибо! В 120 учились мои старшие товарищи  :smileflag:  На заставу я попал в 70-х, когда там было кольцо 3, а вот с Комсомольской 45 - никак не дестрибутируюсь.... :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Это все подходило под определение "дача". Пыль, зной чахлая растительность. 56 тоже была за забором . Тополя только тогда начали сажать учащиеся 56 (и как они вам сейчас). Пивзавод и все остальные - за заборами. Только-только возвели сталинки Гагарина угол Новоаркадиевская. С третьего, четвертого этажа этих зданий видно море в Аркадии. По Новоаркадиевской не ходит общ. транспорт (троллейбус с 1961 г). Поселок канатчиков (финские домики), а напротив - Котовские казармы. На месте парка Победы, заросшая кустами балка, в которой проводят тактические учения курсанты артиллерийского и пех. училищ... могу больше, если надо..


 Спасибо за воспоминания))), а что было на месте кубика-рубика?

----------


## Pinky

> Спасибо за воспоминания))), а что было на месте кубика-рубика?


 А там питомник был зелентреста, и кладбище, вроде, там, где сейчас высотка имексбанка.

----------


## Пушкин

> А там питомник был зелентреста, и кладбище, вроде, там, где сейчас высотка имексбанка.


  Значит дома по Канатной возле кладбища стояли...

----------


## Jorjic

Только что обратил внимание. На Екатерининской отремонтировали проход в Пале-Рояль и окончательно закрасили остатки "велосипедной" рекламы. Зато на противоположной стене повели реконструкцию рекламного плаката. И вот там на плане указана улица Шпагатная(!). Я о такой улице не слышал.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А там питомник был зелентреста, и кладбище, вроде, там, где сейчас высотка имексбанка.


 С кладбищем вы погорячились. Кроме Зелентреста там ничего не было. А он был большой. На другом его конце, на Канатной была ботаническая церковь. Она есть в книге Донцовой о Михайловской церкви. С 1954 я года жил на Пироговской, 5, а 1961 - в шестерке: Гагарина (Ботаническая), угол Новоаркадиевской дороги (пр.Шевченко). Учился в 35-й школе.Так что эти места немного знаю.

----------


## Antique

> Если судить по новостроям, то народу прибавилось


 Если говорить о детях, то не очень сильно прибавилось.

----------


## Antique

> Поселок канатчиков (финские домики)


  А где это?




> С кладбищем вы погорячились. Кроме Зелентреста там ничего не было. А он был большой.


 Я вот тоже подумал, откуда там. 2-е кладбище рядом.

----------


## Лысый0

> Спасибо за воспоминания))), а что было на месте кубика-рубика?


 Зелентрест (бывш. бот.сад) и тоже за забором...  :smileflag:  Сегетской не было - Ботаническая тр.пути была детская площадка...
Довженко (Второй пролетарский) - огороды биофака, 5-этажка ОГУ - дачи....

----------


## Лысый0

> А там питомник был зелентреста, и кладбище, вроде, там, где сейчас высотка имексбанка.


 Кладбище? Не видел....

----------


## Лысый0

> Только что обратил внимание. На Екатерининской отремонтировали проход в Пале-Рояль и окончательно закрасили остатки "велосипедной" рекламы. Зато на противоположной стене повели реконструкцию рекламного плаката. И вот там на плане указана улица Шпагатная(!). Я о такой улице не слышал.


 Палейка - это мое детство и моя боль...

----------


## malyutka_e

Боюсь, что числа 20-21-го июня  появится первый том из четырех книги Сурилова об Александровском парке. Если кому интересно, дайте знать.

----------


## mlch

> А там питомник был зелентреста, и кладбище, вроде, там, где сейчас высотка имексбанка.


 Первый раз слышу, что там кладбище было.
Там была первая территория Ботанического сада. Поэтому и проспект Гагарина назывался Ботанической улицей. Позже она была преобразована в городской питомник, который при советской власти стал называться зелентрестом.
И питомник зелентреста на этой территории просуществовал до конца 70-х. Потом начали там строить здание обкома и нынешнее здание Имексбанка. Последнее, как мне помнится - для облстата или чего-то подобного.

----------


## Antique

Так всё таки где располагаются финские дома или их давно снесли?

----------


## Лысый0

> Так всё таки где располагаются финские дома или их давно снесли?


 Да зайдите унутрь... Навалом... Как бы Вам объяснить - Довженко угол биофак (там где был сад и огороды....)

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да зайдите унутрь... Навалом... Как бы Вам объяснить - Довженко угол биофак (там где был сад и огороды....)


 Да, давно вы там были. Там сплошные руины и новостройки. Даже дачу мадам Посоховой, тетки Колчака и ту почти снесли.

----------


## Лысый0

> Да, давно вы там были. Там сплошные руины и новостройки. Даже дачу мадам Посоховой, тетки Колчака и ту почти снесли.


 На Канатчиков? Усе стоит! Как то Вы не в курсе  :smileflag:  Руина - это ... ладно не буду... Вот кады продадут стадион....

----------


## Pinky

Ну там не кладбище было, скорее погост небольшой, видел на карте, не скажу на какой именно, но помню точно крестики в том районе... может перепутал чего, звиняйте!

----------


## cerubina

> Сообщение от mlch  
> ... На Ясиновского, в квартале, где сейчас автотехникум - тоже была церковь. Это - с ходу, навскидку,


 


> Автотехникум на Тираспольской, в квартале - нефтяной... или я уже совсем отстал и требуется ап грейд


  ... На Ясиновского, (точнее, 10 Апреля), в квартале, где сейчас автопрофтехучилище, или как там оно называется - действующая церковь.

----------


## Antique

> Да зайдите унутрь... Навалом... Как бы Вам объяснить - Довженко угол биофак (там где был сад и огороды....)


 Спасибо, примерно понял где.

----------


## Milkaway

> ... На Ясиновского, (точнее, 10 Апреля), в квартале, где сейчас автопрофтехучилище, или как там оно называется - действующая церковь.


 На Ясиновского и Серова был Собор Петра и Павла - отсюда и ст.название улицы Петропавловская - потом там был интернат №6 и детсад и школа №10. вокруг  была ограда - в ограде небольшой погост.  В квартале есть действующая церковь,  ее восстановили в конце 90-х - в 1997 г - первое богослужение - это храм Мефодия и Кирилла на Мечникова, 74 - он уцелел т.к. находился в середине квартала

----------


## Jorjic

Вот совместил два старых фото, получилась такая панорама. Торговая угол Нежинской. Конец 50-х годов.

----------


## Jorjic

И еще один вид того же дома.

----------


## kafkastr

> Еще забыли типовую 117. А 121 действительно построена из каменного материала собора. После войны в ней был госпиталь до 56.
> А какие школы построили на местах церквей? Похоже 119.


 В 121-й в начале 50-х временно располагалась школа Столярского (моя мама там тогда училась).

А на фотке, похоже 90-я школа.

----------


## kafkastr

> Вот совместил два старых фото, получилась такая панорама. Торговая угол Нежинской. Конец 50-х годов.


 В 70-х и в 80-х этот дом выглядел так же. Подтверждения у меня, к сожалению, нет.

----------


## Скрытик

> В 70-х и в 80-х этот дом выглядел так же. Подтверждения у меня, к сожалению, нет.


  Нет, в 80х уже намного лучше. Там столовая была.

----------


## Пушкин

А какая именно местность называлась  - Голопузовкой? Границы кто то может обрисовать?

----------


## Antique

> В квартале есть действующая церковь,  ее восстановили в конце 90-х - в 1997 г - первое богослужение - это храм Мефодия и Кирилла на Мечникова, 74 - он уцелел т.к. находился в середине квартала


 Как в середине? С краю квартала. Так как это была домовая церковь дузовного училища, она представляет зал в здании и конструктивно это неделимая часть - уничтожили убранство, а конструкция остался. Внутри просто установили бетонное перекрытие и получили два полноценных этажа.

----------


## фауст

> На Ясиновского, в квартале, где сейчас автотехникум - тоже была церковь.,


 Это Ленинградская 8 . Бывшее ПТУ.



> 120-я - на Дальницкой (Застава 1)


  Вторая Застава.



> Почему забыли? Я писал: "типовые здания школ 116-122 (арх. Л.Б. Белкин) были построены во второй половине 30-х... "


  Ещё 110-я  на Стуса 10.
И 23-я в Лузановке.
  Тоже сталинских времён.

----------


## mlch

> А какая именно местность называлась  - Голопузовкой? Границы кто то может обрисовать?


 Очень приблизительно - район между нынешним проспектом Шевченко, задворками Французского бульвара, от Довженко до дворца спорта.
Я еще застал в конце 60-х несколько домиков в Шампанском переулке, примыкающих к стадиону университета со стороны проспекта. И мне рассказывали, что эти домики - остатки Голопузовки. Помню, что меня очень название тогда насмешило.

----------


## Пушкин

> Очень приблизительно - район между нынешним проспектом Шевченко, задворками Французского бульвара, от Довженко до дворца спорта.
> Я еще застал в конце 60-х несколько домиков в Шампанском переулке, примыкающих к стадиону университета со стороны проспекта. И мне рассказывали, что эти домики - остатки Голопузовки. Помню, что меня очень название тогда насмешило.


  Между Армейской и Шампанским, ещё сохранился один домик)

----------


## Пушкин

Может не в тему вопрос - улица Пионерская делилась на два переулка: Лагерный и Шарлатанский, а вот какие именно кварталы Пионерской занимали эти переулки?

----------


## Agnessa

> Вот совместил два старых фото, получилась такая панорама. Торговая угол Нежинской. Конец 50-х годов.


 Вот спасибо!... Наискосок жила школьная подруга моей мамы, и мы часто к ней ходили..

----------


## Antique

> Может не в тему вопрос - улица Пионерская делилась на два переулка: Лагерный и Шарлатанский, а вот какие именно кварталы Пионерской занимали эти переулки?


 Участок между Французским бульваром и проспектом Шевченко точно был Лагерным переулком. Шарлатанский переулок вероятно пролегал между Фонтанской дорогой и проспектом Шевченко.

----------


## фауст

> Может не в тему вопрос - улица Пионерская делилась на два переулка: Лагерный и Шарлатанский, а вот какие именно кварталы Пионерской занимали эти переулки?


 Шарлотинский переулок  примыкал к Фонтанской дороге.

http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/maps/a/?n=h14

----------


## Лысый0

> Между Армейской и Шампанским, ещё сохранился один домик)


 Так вернее, где-то в районе "ЧерноморНИИПроекта" и ближе. Вся пацанва тусовалась в Аркадийской балке (парк Победы)  и воевала с таковой из домов военных (Ботаническая угол Ново -аркадиевская), а также с пацанами из одноэтажных офицерских  общежитий по нынешней Зоопарковой. Между Голопузовкой и Фонтанской Дорогой (Сегетской) располагалась дивизия по полному штату ( :smileflag: ), от коей осталось одно здание нынешней комендатуры (тогда она располагалась на Александровском (Сталина) проспекте). Далее на Армейской был хлеб-завод (там солдатики у девушек завсегда разживались хлебушком и др. ( :smileflag: ), ближе к новоаркадиевской - руберойдный.
От голопузовских и пошла легенда о расстреляных и сброшенных в шахтный ствол в балке во время войны евреях. Они таскали черепа и др., а так же ценные вещи... Но правда ли это, затрудняюсь... 
Вы хотите песен?...

----------


## Лысый0

> Между Армейской и Шампанским, ещё сохранился один домик)


 Вы имеете в виду Котовские казармы?

----------


## Good++++



----------


## Лысый0

> 


 Дом, в котором жила семья Королевых сохранился....

----------


## OMF

> Очень приблизительно - район между нынешним проспектом Шевченко, задворками Французского бульвара, от Довженко до дворца спорта.
> Я еще застал в конце 60-х несколько домиков в Шампанском переулке, примыкающих к стадиону университета со стороны проспекта. И мне рассказывали, что эти домики - остатки Голопузовки. Помню, что меня очень название тогда насмешило.


 Мой одноклассник (ЕМНИП, Сережа Горбачев) жил в одной из этих халабуд в Шампанском пер.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вы имеете в виду Котовские казармы?


  Возле 62ой школы

----------


## Лысый0

> Возле 62ой школы


 Напротив ресторана "Море" (Имексбанк)

----------


## Лысый0

> Возле 62ой школы


 И вдрух... гастроном "Аркадия" ... Шота у нас будет тема 50-70-х в противовес ветке 80-х. Да, старички... :smileflag: ?.

----------


## Пушкин

> Напротив ресторана "Море" (Имексбанк)


  нет ближе к Говорова...

----------


## Лысый0

> нет ближе к Говорова...


 Извините, надо проехать посмотреть... гостинницу военную помню.. новострои там...

----------


## OMF

К спискам трамвайных остановок, опубликованных в соседнем разделе (Архитектура трамвайной истории), вопросы:
где была дача Французского благотворительного общества и где было народное училище №61?

----------


## exse

К слову о кладбищах...
Было ли какое-то кладбище на Балковской? 
Интересуюсь в связи с тем, что в палисаднике одной из девятиэтажек (!) видел кмк могильную плиту с надписями на идиш (?).

----------


## malyutka_e

Вложение 4402885


> Мой одноклассник (ЕМНИП, Сережа Горбачев) жил в одной из этих халабуд в Шампанском пер.


 Из моих окон в шестерке, выходящих на  Романа Кармена был виден голопузовский двор. За ним была котельная, и зимой, при ветре с юга весь дым из её трубы был у нас в квартире. Топили углем. Потом его снесли вместе с трубой и построили "Бытрадиотехнику". А двухэтажный дом со двором слева от него простоял до 90-х. Сейчас на его месте газон. А в котловане под фундаментом хрущевки по адресу 8/1 до сих пор лежат осколки нашего кинескопа от старого телевизора  :smileflag:  Поменяли на "Электрон". По Новоаркадиевской после дождя проехать было невозможно - сплошное болото.

----------


## Milkaway

> К слову о кладбищах...
> Было ли какое-то кладбище на Балковской? 
> Интересуюсь в связи с тем, что в палисаднике одной из девятиэтажек (!) видел кмк могильную плиту с надписями на идиш (?).


 Очень интересно ... но желательно знать в районе каких улиц стоят эти высотки - Балковская, всё-таки длинная ... как очень возможный вариант - это памятный знак гибели евреев, когда их сгоняли в гетто на Слободке ... или обозначено место например снесенной синагоги - при постройке многоэтажек врядли могло бы сохраниться какое-то старое захоронение. Вероятно эта плита могла появиться там уже после новой застройки ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Дом, в котором жила семья Королевых сохранился....


 Это где-то в Армянском пер-ке ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это где-то в Армянском пер-ке ...


 Опять Армянский переулок! Он называется Андросовским!

----------


## феерический

> К слову о кладбищах...
> Было ли какое-то кладбище на Балковской? 
> Интересуюсь в связи с тем, что в палисаднике одной из девятиэтажек (!) видел кмк могильную плиту с надписями на идиш (?).


 Спросил сейчас у старого Одессита, жившего в тех краях - он не помнит. Единственное там кладбище - это на Слободке.

----------


## Лысый0

> Это где-то в Армянском пер-ке ...


 Нет, сразу за Таможенной, по Приморской....

----------


## Antique

> где была дача Французского благотворительного общества?


 Скорее всего имеется ввиду приют Французского общества на ул. Романа Кармена.

----------


## exse

> Очень интересно ... но желательно знать в районе каких улиц стоят эти высотки - Балковская, всё-таки длинная ... как очень возможный вариант - это памятный знак гибели евреев, когда их сгоняли в гетто на Слободке ... или обозначено место например снесенной синагоги - при постройке многоэтажек врядли могло бы сохраниться какое-то старое захоронение. Вероятно эта плита могла появиться там уже после новой застройки ...


 Постараюсь на следующей неделе сфотографировать - может кто-то переведет...

----------


## Гидрант

> К слову о кладбищах...
> Было ли какое-то кладбище на Балковской? 
> Интересуюсь в связи с тем, что в *палисаднике одной из девятиэтажек* (!) видел кмк могильную плиту с надписями на идиш (?).


 Ой, боюсь, это кто-то из "хозяйственных мужиков" завез ее к себе с одного из разрушенных кладбищ в качестве бесплатного стройматериала (((

----------


## Antique

> видел *кмк* могильную плиту с надписями на идиш (?).


 А что такое кмк? Крупский карьер?

----------


## exse

==А что такое кмк?==

Вроде бы, достаточно распространенное в  инете сокращение - _"как мне кажется"_

----------


## OMF

> Скорее всего имеется ввиду приют Французского общества на ул. Романа Кармена.


 Нет, судя по списку это где-то на Лиманной (Старо-Куяльницкой дороге?). Там же завод Шполянского.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## VicTur

Олег Луговой прислал мне сегодня интересную ссылку:
http://www.baku.ru/pht-view.php?nd=0&cmm_id=276&id=159542.

----------


## malyutka_e

Бывшее кафе Робина.  Вот как ужасно выглядит его стеклянный шарик при ближайшем рассмотрении. Видны остатки цветного витража.

----------


## malyutka_e

Откуда у этого газового фонаря выходил газ? Похоже, что вниз. Тогда какой была конструкция плафона?

----------


## malyutka_e

Неплохой вид на бывшую биржу.

----------


## malyutka_e

Шпиль Реформаторской церкви выглядит очень аккуратно

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто знает, где располагались дома Штиглица, Бларамберга и Волконского? Хотя, с Бларамбергом, понятно.

----------


## Шарки

> Нет, сразу за Таможенной, по Приморской....


 Дом в котором жил Королев находится на территории порта.Улица имеет название (Крымская),но дом стоит у самой железной дороги.
Висит мемориальная доска.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Кто знает, где располагались дома Штиглица, Бларамберга и Волконского? Хотя, с Бларамбергом, понятно.


 Дом Волконского - Канатная,11.

----------


## Antique

> Откуда у этого газового фонаря выходил газ? Похоже, что вниз. Тогда какой была конструкция плафона?


 А вдруг форсунка просто перевернулась?




> Дом в котором жил Королев находится на территории порта.Улица имеет название (Крымская),но дом стоит у самой железной дороги.
> Висит мемориальная доска.


 Для просвещения рабочих наверное...

----------


## Antique

> Кто знает, где располагались дома Штиглица, Бларамберга и Волконского? Хотя, с Бларамбергом, понятно.


 По статье В.П. Нетребского "Улица Штиглица" торговый дом Штиглица находился на Канатной ул., 2.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Antique;29810238]А вдруг форсунка просто перевернулась?

Похоже... Но скорее ей помогли.

----------


## VicTur

> Для просвещения рабочих наверное...


 Совершенно верно, и для этого тоже.

----------


## brassl

Положил пару фото в Архив (убираю пробелы, из фото которые уже были на форуме, но в Архив не выложены).
До 7000 файлов осталось 7 шт. Кто подкинет интересненького?  :smileflag:

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Положил пару фото в Архив (убираю пробелы, из фото которые уже были на форуме, но в Архив не выложены).
> До 7000 файлов осталось 7 шт. Кто подкинет интересненького?


 Семь так семь, вечером постараемся взять семитысячник.(До футбола скину)

----------


## malyutka_e

http://svitk.ru/004_book_book/13b/2948_bogdanovih-blavatskaya_i_odessa.php     - Статья о Блаватской и ее связи с Одессой.

----------


## Good++++

Фото с одного румынского сайта (без подписи)
*А может это Одесса?* Напоминает Тираспольскую площадь (угол Жуковского) с характерной трамвайной развязкой:

----------


## Antique

> Фото с одного румынского сайта (без подписи)


 Будапешт. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Romanian_troops_in_Budapest_1919.JPG

Больше фото: http://casanoastra-romania-dacia.blogspot.com/2010/03/armata-romana-cucereste-budapesta.html

----------


## Jorjic

Институт Филатова. Подготовка к Первомайской демонстрации 1953 года.

----------


## brassl

До дня рождения Александра Сергеевича осталось....фу, не то  :smileflag: 
До семи тысяч осталось пять файлов

----------


## brassl

четыре  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Не бог весть какой кадр, но его нет в архиве. Красный переулок, 1954 год.

----------


## фауст

> Не бог весть какой кадр, но его нет в архиве. Красный переулок, 1954 год.


 А это не тот домик ,который принадлежал к образчику крымско-татарской архитектуры в Одессе ?

----------


## brassl

три  :smileflag: 
(хороший кадр и собирать Архив так значительно веселее. Може вместе быстренько проскочим до 8 тысяч ?  :smileflag: )

----------


## Jorjic

Тут недавно была публикация про первый деревянный маяк на Карантинном молу. И вот меньше, чем через 20 лет для того времени очень малый срок) уже установлен чугунный маяк. Это схема из лоции Черного моря, опубликованной в 1867 году и описание одесских маяков. Кстати, там интересное упоминание о бункеровке судов у мыса Малый Фонтан.

----------


## Antique

> А это не тот домик ,который принадлежал к образчику крымско-татарской архитектуры в Одессе ?


 Балканской. Он.

----------


## Jorjic

Сергей, Вам нужно три? Исключительно для Вас.  :smileflag: 
Пантелеймоновская (с нумерацией у меня туго), 1957 год.

----------


## Antique

Спасибо, как давно это было...на третьей фотографии Пантелеймоновская ул., 82. А другие два дома в том же квартале между Пантелеймоновской и Куйбышева?

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо, как давно это было...на третьей фотографии Пантелеймоновская ул., 82. А другие два дома в том же квартале между Пантелеймоновской и Куйбышева?


 Да, это все на одном квартале. Первые два фото - это один и тот же дом, просто с разных ракурсов.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> три 
> (хороший кадр и собирать Архив так значительно веселее. Може вместе быстренько проскочим до 8 тысяч ? )


  Есть несколько фото,некоторые кажется были(Эл.станция в порту-например) может какие-то пригодятся.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не бог весть какой кадр, но его нет в архиве. Красный переулок, 1954 год.


 Как будто только вчера здесь проходил...

----------


## Antique

> Да, это все на одном квартале. Первые два фото - это один и тот же дом, просто с разных ракурсов.


 Действительно, как-то упустил из виду. Похоже, что часть дома сохранилось, но колонны утрачены. Это дом 86-88, который имеет характерный отступ вглубь участка.

----------


## brassl

У нас в Архиве (папка brassl) 7 000 файлов, с чем я всех и поздравляю!
Огромное спасибо ВСЕМ за дополнения и уточнения.
Вопрос про восемь тысяч остается в силе. Выкладывайте фото для пополнения Архива! (почти как - ВСЕ В ОСОВИАХИМ  :smileflag: )

----------


## malyutka_e

Файл №7001 Мраморная доска из Медина. Вместо красного диплома :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Спасибо! 
Доска это как то много, а вот если б вид Канатных заводов или домов по Ришельевской (вместо которых новострои), это в самый раз  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Да, это все на одном квартале. Первые два фото - это один и тот же дом, просто с разных ракурсов.


 Спасибо - замечательные фотографии ... мой папа когда-то давно, когда сносили похожие домишки у Привоза, взял на память вот такую старинную черепицу - на ней видны следы от пальцев рук и ,,прессформы,,... теперь, кажется, домов с такой черепицей в центре уже и не осталось.

----------


## Antique

А никто не знает случайно, где находились 1-й, 2-й и 3-й кожевенные заводы? Также интересует месторасположение клеегалантерейного завода. Эти предприятия существовали по крайней мере в 1930-х годах и могли сменить профиль.

----------


## Малиновский

У меня небольшой спор вышел.Знатоки, подскажите пожалуйста-Это в Одессе снято или нет?

----------


## ebreo

> У меня небольшой спор вышел.Знатоки, подскажите пожалуйста-Это в Одессе снято или нет?


  Это точно не одесский порт

----------


## mlch

> У меня небольшой спор вышел.Знатоки, подскажите пожалуйста-Это в Одессе снято или нет?


 ИМХО - не в Одессе. Не похож причал на наш морвокзал.

----------


## Kamin

У нас на морском вокзале не было такого освещения - прямо на стене прожекторы. Да и переходные трапы подаваемые на борт судна были другой конструкции.

----------


## МуМиМама

http://odessa.comments.ua/news/2012/06/13/095100.html

  Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто что знает об этом Д. Бланке. К месторасположению дома не привязывайтесь- кирпичи не оттуда  :smileflag:

----------


## Малиновский

Да,я тоже подумал что это не Одесса.Скорее всего на фото заграничный порт.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да,я тоже подумал что это не Одесса.Скорее всего на фото заграничный порт.


 По-моему, Нахимов был невыездной. Разве что в Болгарию? И то не помню.

----------


## Kamin

Сейчас после принятия планов по реконструкции Молдаванки фотографов там встречать будут очень не любезно! Жильцы думают что мы снимаем для горисполкома.

----------


## МуМиМама

> Сейчас после принятия планов по реконструкции Молдаванки фотографов там встречать будут очень не любезно! Жильцы думают что мы снимаем для горисполкома.


    Здесь совсем иная причина, поверьте

----------


## Kamin

Люди меня так спрашивали, поэтому я и написал. В Центре города реакция бывает такой же. А иногда и агрессивной. Не хотим чтобы ты снимал наш дом, двор.

----------


## Antique

> Сейчас после принятия планов по реконструкции Молдаванки фотографов там встречать будут очень не любезно! Жильцы думают что мы снимаем для горисполкома.


 Ну сейчас не очень подходящий сезон. Многие здания лучше снимать с ноября.

Когда-то в разделе было намеренее осуществить фотофиксацию Молдаванки. К сожалению до сих пор этот план не выполнен.




> Люди меня так спрашивали, поэтому я и написал. В Центре города реакция бывает такой же. А иногда и агрессивной. Не хотим чтобы ты снимал наш дом, двор.


 Может быть им просто надоели фотографы или неудачное стечение обстоятельств. Но в аварийных домах конечно же думают, что снимают репортёры или люди из горсовета. Также многие жители кварталов близ спуска Олейника или переулка Митракова тоже интересовались тем, сколько их здания ещё простоят.

Есть ещё один любопытный момент, когда жители видят, что фотографируют их здание с улицы, то инстинктивно запирают за собой двери, калитки, ворота, даже если в планы фотографирующего не входит посещение двора или подъезда данного строения.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Есть ещё один любопытный момент, когда жители видят, что фотографируют их здание с улицы, то инстинктивно запирают за собой двери, калитки, ворота, даже если в планы фотографирующего не входит посещение двора или подъезда данного строения.


 это точно ... все всего боятся
бывает, что жильцы выскакивают с разборами - "Чего снимаешь, кто разрешил ...." и понеслось

----------


## mlch

> Ну сейчас не очень подходящий сезон. Многие здания лучше снимать с ноября.
> 
> Когда-то в разделе было намеренее осуществить фотофиксацию Молдаванки. К сожалению до сих пор этот план не выполнен.


 Кое что стараниями форумчан все же в архиве есть. Но до полного комплекта, конечно, далеко.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Кое что стараниями форумчан все же в архиве есть. Но до полного комплекта, конечно, далеко.


 молодцы ... нужное дело

----------


## brassl

До 8 000 осталось 996 фото. Всего то  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> молодцы ... нужное дело


  Напоминаю - если есть желающие присоединиться к проекту фотофиксации на ОдессаСтори - пишите в личку.

----------


## malyutka_e

> [url]http://odessa.comments.ua/news/2012/06/13/095100.html[/url
>   Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто что знает об этом Д. Бланке. К месторасположению дома не привязывайтесь- кирпичи не оттуда


 Из кирпичей того же Бланка построен забор на Среднефонтанской вокруг Военного собора св. Стефана, артучилища и т.д. по Фонианской дороге.

----------


## МуМиМама

> Из кирпичей того же Бланка построен забор на Среднефонтанской вокруг Военного собора св. Стефана, артучилища и т.д. по Фонианской дороге.


 Чьи заказы выполнял неизвестный интернету Д. Бланкъ, если они имели ,похоже, не единичный характер.

----------


## Киров

> Чьи заказы выполнял неизвестный интернету Д. Бланкъ?


 Этих бланковских кирпичей полный город...я когда-то начал их собирать по наивности,но после 10 штук бросил,а кирпичи выбросил...Обычный кирпичный завод,Бланк-хозяин... был даже адрес,но уже не помню.

----------


## Antique

> http://odessa.comments.ua/news/2012/06/13/095100.html
> 
>   Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто что знает об этом Д. Бланке. К месторасположению дома не привязывайтесь- кирпичи не оттуда


 У Д. Бланка было два производства, на Левадной улице - там где сейчас общежития мореходки, и где-то на улице Бреуса - возможно в районе 5-го номера.  Приём клиентов происходил на Нежинской, 54.




> Чьи заказы выполнял неизвестный интернету Д. Бланкъ, если они имели ,похоже, не единичный характер.


 Всех желающих, но у него было достаточно конкурентов. Мне почему-то кажется, что это были не самые лучшие заводы в городе.

----------


## Milkaway

> У Д. Бланка было два производства, на Левадной улице - там где сейчас общежития мореходки, и где-то на улице Бреуса - возможно в районе 5-го номера.  Приём клиентов происходил на Нежинской, 54.
> 
> Всех желающих, но у него біло достаточно конкурентов. Мне почему-то кажется, что это были не самые лучшие заводы в городе.


 Когда-то давно, в конце 80-х, наш класс водили на экскурсию на Кирпичный завод как раз где-то в районе улицы Бреуса. Там даже улица была такая - Кирпично-заводская. Помню завод был огромный - там делали не только кирпичи, но и разную плитку, которой потом облицовывали хрущёвки на Черёмушках... нам тогда рассказывали, что завод построили еще до революции ...

----------


## Trs

Бреуса, 5. Кирпично-заводская существует и поныне. Однако на Мельницах были в ходу кирпичи Лупакова, что наводит на мысли о том, что производство у Бланка было поставлено и вправду не лучшим образом или продукция выходила дороговатой.

----------


## Pinky

А из чьего кирпича, интересно, построена тюрьма? Январка? Артиллерийское училище? Территориально Бреуса (улица построенная заключёнными и каторжанами) очень близко к этим объектам, видимо, заводик там появился не зря  :smileflag:  Бланк таки был хорошим коммерсантом!

----------


## Antique

> А из чьего кирпича, интересно, построена тюрьма? Артиллерийское училище? Территориально Бреуса (улица построенная заключёнными и каторжанами) очень близко к этим объектам, видимо, заводик там появился не зря  Бланк таки был хорошим коммерсантом!


 Для таких объектов как Артиллерийское училище и тюрьма качество важнее цены.

----------


## Trs

Но откуда тогда Лупаков на Мельницах? И так мало кирпичных домов, так ещё и ни одного кирпича Бланка не попадалось пока. Лупаков — в четырёх разных местах. Бланк — ???

А может, предприятие Бланка было ориентировано на крупные поставки? Тюрьма, Артучилище, Январка (а вся ли?) — это же очень большие партии кирпича.

В свою очередь — почему Бреуса строилась заключёнными и каторжанами? Вроде как микрорайон железнодорожников и примыкающая к нему усадебная застройка и пустыри. Народное училище, приют для слепых детей, железнодорожные мастерские, где работает большая часть населения.

----------


## Antique

> Но откуда тогда Лупаков на Мельницах? И так мало кирпичных домов, так ещё и ни одного кирпича Бланка не попадалось пока. Лупаков — в четырёх разных местах. Бланк — ???
> 
> А может, предприятие Бланка было ориентировано на крупные поставки? Тюрьма, Артучилище, Январка (а вся ли?) — это же очень большие партии кирпича.
> 
> В свою очередь — почему Бреуса строилась заключёнными и каторжанами? Вроде как микрорайон железнодорожников и примыкающая к нему усадебная застройка и пустыри. Народное училище, приют для слепых детей, железнодорожные мастерские, где работает большая часть населения.


 А производство Лупакова располагалось в Одессе? Я не смог по справочникам найти упоминание о нём. Может быть это был привозной кирпич? Ну или может завод к началу ХХ века перешёл к кому-то другому.

----------


## Pinky

Скорее всего крупные поставки, завтра, ради интересу, посмотрю, из какого артиллерийское построено.
А Бреуса, Лагерная, до революции служила прямой, как стрела, дорогой из ворот тюрьмы до поезда на Сахалин, на каторгу.

----------


## Milkaway

> Бреуса, 5. Кирпично-заводская существует и поныне. Однако на Мельницах были в ходу кирпичи Лупакова, что наводит на мысли о том, что производство у Бланка было поставлено и вправду не лучшим образом или продукция выходила дороговатой.


 А что теперь находится там о-прежнему Кирпичный завод №3 или его уже давно распродали под застройку...
А еще кроме красных кирпичаБланка у меня в коллекции есть кирпич песочного цвета с клеймом ,,PRIMA,,

----------


## malyutka_e

> А что теперь находится там о-прежнему Кирпичный завод №3 или его уже давно распродали под застройку...
> А еще кроме красных кирпичаБланка у меня в коллекции есть кирпич песочного цвета с клеймом ,,PRIMA,,


 А у вас есть есть кирпич с клеймом в виде якоря ?

----------


## bry

А вот завод "Стальканат" тоже из кирпича построен (старый цех). Там просто сбоку неоштукатуреная стена есть и видны кирпичи. Кто в курсе, какого он года (завод)?

----------


## Antique

> А вот завод "Стальканат" тоже из кирпича построен (старый цех). Там просто сбоку неоштукатуреная стена есть и видны кирпичи. Кто в курсе, какого он года (завод)?


 Новые корпуса канатного завода Акционерного общества русских черноморских заводов, 1913-й год. Архитектор Христиан Бейтельсбахер, немец. И фасады по-этому решены в стиле немецкого модерна  с барочными чертами. Именно благодаря основателю акционерного общества Новикову обязана своим названием Канатная улица и Маразлиевская улица прерывается на квартал. Правда тот старый завод на Канатной не впечатляет своей архитектурой.

----------


## Pinky

Ну вот, фотофакт - артиллерийское построено из бланковских кирпичей

----------


## Antique

> Ну вот, фотофакт - артиллерийское построено из бланковских кирпичей


 Спасибо. Значит производитель таки был достойный.

----------


## фауст

> А никто не знает случайно, где находились 1-й, 2-й и 3-й кожевенные заводы? Также интересует месторасположение клеегалантерейного завода. Эти предприятия существовали по крайней мере в 1930-х годах и могли сменить профиль.


 Во времена НЭПа:
2-ой кожзавод им. Ленина - Дальницкая 42
3-ий кожзавод им. Старостина  -Красного ( бывш. Московская ) 52
5-ый кожзавод им Тищенко - Слободская 56

----------


## Pinky

> Спасибо. Значит производитель таки был достойный.


 Просто интересно, что предположение совпало с реальностью  :smileflag: 
Вот, кстати сам завод и карьеры.

----------


## МуМиМама

Antique, Pinky!  Спасибо большое за интересную информацию. Простите, а кирпичные заводы занимались только производством кирпича или изготовлением черепицы тоже?

----------


## Antique

> Просто интересно, что предположение совпало с реальностью 
> Вот, кстати сам завод и карьеры.


 Жаль что корпус не сохранился. На современном спутниковом снимке он отсутствует.

----------


## Pinky

> Antique, Pinky!  Спасибо большое за интересную информацию. Простите, а кирпичные заводы занимались только производством кирпича или изготовлением черепицы тоже?


 Думаю, государевых заказов на кирпич, им было с головой, чобы ещё на черепицу заморачиваться  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Antique, Pinky!  Спасибо большое за интересную информацию. Простите, а кирпичные заводы занимались только производством кирпича или изготовлением черепицы тоже?


 Не обязательно, иногда черепица производилась на тех же предприятиях, что и плитка. Но по крайней мере Райх и Перельштейн производили и кирпичи и черепицу, а на счёт завода Давида Бланка это не известно, по крайней мере в разделах Черепица и строительные материалы его имя не обозначено. Также черепица в Одессе была и привозная.

----------


## Лысый0

> Не обязательно, иногда черепица производилась на тех же предприятиях, что и плитка. Но по крайней мере Райх и Перельштейн производили и кирпичи и черепицу, а на счёт завода Давида Бланка это не известно, по крайней мере в разделах Черепица и строительные материалы его имя не обозначено. Также *черепица в Одессе была и привозная*.


 Марсельская.

----------


## Good++++

Относительно одесских кирпичей: community.oldbricks.info/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=153



> Клеймо "Д.БЛАНКЪ" указывает на продукцию завода Давида Мордковича Бланка, который имел в г.Одессе 2 кирпичных завода, основанных в 1895 и 1896гг. Совладельцем первого завода первоначально был  Моисей Иосифович Дулицкий, а в 1913г. упоминается только один завод.

----------


## Antique

> Во времена НЭПа:
> 2-ой кожзавод им. Ленина - Дальницкая 42
> 3-ий кожзавод им. Старостина  -Красного ( бывш. Московская ) 52
> 5-ый кожзавод им Тищенко - Слободская 56


 Большое спасибо, есть упоминание что на 1,2 и 3 кожевенных заводах архитектор А.Б. Минкус возводил новые цеха. Жалко что не упомянут адрес первого завода, неужели его перепрофилировали...

----------


## Milkaway

> А у вас есть есть кирпич с клеймом в виде якоря ?


 К сожалению, такой редкости не имеется ... увы...... зато имеется практически целая керамическая секция от печной трубы, несколько штук разной черепички - не битой, парочка булыжников и всякая другая историческая мелочь. 
За что, при очередной генеральной уборке, моя семья грозиться отправить меня ,,со всем этим барахлом к бениной маме погостить,,
Недождутся .....

----------


## Лысый0

> К сожалению, такой редкости не имеется ... увы...... зато имеется практически целая керамическая секция от печной трубы, несколько штук разной черепички - не битой, парочка булыжников и всякая другая историческая мелочь. 
> За что, при очередной генеральной уборке, моя семья грозиться отправить меня ,,со всем этим барахлом к бениной маме погостить,,
> Недождутся .....


 "Если есть у Бени мать,
 Значит есть куда послать."  - историческая мелочь...  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> "Если есть у Бени мать,
>  Значит есть куда послать."  - историческая мелочь...


 Примечательно, что отправляют почему-то именно на Костецкую,5 ... говорят, что справа живет мама Бени, а напротив нее - мать Кузьмы... уговаривают как-нибудь посетить старушку, а если повезет - то и увидеть ее соседку ... Бывалые люди говорят: впечатление - незабываемое!!!

----------


## МуМиМама

> Думаю, государевых заказов на кирпич, им было с головой, чобы ещё на черепицу заморачиваться


  Спасибо!  Папа только что подтвердил Вашу правоту  :smileflag:  На черепице штамп с другой фамилией. "Крышевала" черепица Гаккель. Если не правильно написала, поправьте, пожалуйста.

----------


## фауст

> А Бреуса, Лагерная, до революции служила прямой, как стрела, дорогой из ворот тюрьмы до поезда на Сахалин, на каторгу.


  С 1879 года каторжан перевозили на Сахалин , только на на пароходах Добровольного флота.
 Суда шли из Одессы вокруг Азии со стоянками в Константинополе, Порт-Саиде, Адене, Коломбо, Сингапуре, Нагасаки и Владивостоке. Путь занимал в среднем 65-75 дней. 
   Я полагаю ,что на Одессе -Товарной их просто грузили в вагоны ,чтобы довезти до Одесского порта.

http://www.mywebs.su/blog/interestingly/2333.html




> Январка?


   Поставщиком кирпича на Юго-Западную железную дорогу был-  Л.Т.Фельдзер. 
Две золотые медали за качество продукции ( 1895 и 1911 г)
Его предприятия располагались у Жеваховой горы , а контора на Троицкой 26.
 Вполне вероятно , что и вагоноремонтные мастерские ( Январка ) построены из его продукции.

----------


## Чебурген

> Примечательно, что отправляют почему-то именно на Костецкую,5 ... говорят, что справа живет мама Бени, а напротив нее - мать Кузьмы... уговаривают как-нибудь посетить старушку, а если повезет - то и увидеть ее соседку ... Бывалые люди говорят: впечатление - незабываемое!!!


 На Костецкой жила не Бенина мама, а тётя Хана, которая предупредила Беню за облаву. Но Беня знал за облаву  :smileflag:  А где жила мама Кузьмы, должен был знать Никита Сергеевич.

----------


## Milkaway

> На Костецкой жила не Бенина мама, а тётя Хана, которая предупредила Беню за облаву. Но Беня знал за облаву  А где жила мама Кузьмы, должен был знать Никита Сергеевич.


 Подозреваю, что это богатая тема для будущих краеведческих поисков .....  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Подозреваю, что это богатая тема для будущих краеведческих поисков .....


 Та не, просто цитата из Бабеля (и Хрущёва)  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Milkaway;29873359]К сожалению, такой редкости не имеется ... увы...... зато имеется практически целая керамическая секция от печной трубы, несколько штук разной черепички - не битой, парочка булыжников и всякая другая историческая мелочь. 
У меня есть кирпич с надписью "ХРОЛИНЪ I ПОЛУЭКТОВЪ". А это кто такие ?

----------


## Milkaway

А у меня еще есть битый кирпич - тоже светлый - там вторая часть слова: ,,....SYI A,,? Эти светлые кирпичи мне подарили знакомые, которые делали ремонт у себя на Черноморской. Может кто знает кому принадлежали фирменные метки ,,PRIMA,,и,, ...SYI A,,? или это привозные кирпичи ...

----------


## brassl

Когда то давно, в пачке, купил много фото, говорили при продаже что все Одесса.
Но пару на форуме "забраковали", я их отложил.
В том числе и эту. Нашел в сетке что в Одессе был *посудный магазин*
Каяндер и К, торговал фарфором. Может это кого натолкнет на мысль, где это здание.

----------


## арнольдт

> Это если, скажем, Аркадийский дворец заселить с плотностью одесской коммуналки 60-х.


 С Одесской коммуналки может и не все с удовольствие туда пошли, это-ж что-ж дом в 24 этажа и без двора! Зачем такое счастье? Пусть, кто построил там живут!

----------


## арнольдт

> Это все подходило под определение "дача". Пыль, зной чахлая растительность. 56 тоже была за забором . Тополя только тогда начали сажать учащиеся 56 (и как они вам сейчас). Пивзавод и все остальные - за заборами. Только-только возвели сталинки Гагарина угол Новоаркадиевская. С третьего, четвертого этажа этих зданий видно море в Аркадии. По Новоаркадиевской не ходит общ. транспорт (троллейбус с 1961 г). Поселок канатчиков (финские домики), а напротив - Котовские казармы. На месте парка Победы, заросшая кустами балка, в которой проводят тактические учения курсанты артиллерийского и пех. училищ... могу больше, если надо..


  Спасибо! Милые места, я частично помню это так  как пошёл в 35-ю школу в 63-м.  Новоаркадиевская, транспорта мало... всё помню! А,  скажите, на Сегедской, что было тогда? Помню, что улица, таки была довольно широкая, почти как сеёчас. Воинские части, забор там, где магазин мебели, а ниже кажется какие-то казармы или склады, (где Рорус) с другой стороны какие-то сады, кажется... Был мал, не помню, могу ошибаться! Вот, если- фотографии Сегедской, было-б вообще! Артучилище , курсанты в гастрономе после 8-ми вечера, берут крепкое или кальвадос, видно для дежурных офицеров, для себя. Простор, почти нет транспорта, воздух, и жизнь только начинается!

----------


## Antique

> Может это кого натолкнет на мысль, где это здание.


 Гм, это же Ришельевская, 11!

----------


## арнольдт

Бельгийцы у нас много чего понастроили это и дома соответствующие, огромные дэпо для трамваев. Бельгийские дома это всегда красный кирпич, мраморная лестница, лифт, кстати необязательно, на площадке две, а то и одна квартира. Много кое чего построено Белгийцами... Пирамиду, тоже не сам Рамзэс строил, просто так принято говорить!

----------


## арнольдт

> Всё строилось местными или рабочими из глубинки. Из Бельгии только было некоторое электрооборудование для трамваев и сами трамваи Nivelles.
> 
> Может назовёте хоть одно здание которое строилось для бельгийских инженеров?
> 
> p.s. Бельгийка - это женщина из Бельгии.


  Таких зданий в Одессе много. Это всегда здания начала 20 века, из красного кирпича, красивая мраморная лестница, две квартиры на площадке, может быть и одна, толстые стены, высокие особо потолки. Вот, что такое "Белгийка". Эти дома будут стоять, когда в Одессе уже всё будет в руинах.
 А для вас бельгийка - женщина из бельгии. Странно!

----------


## Antique

> Таких зданий в Одессе много. Это всегда здания начала 20 века, из красного кирпича, красивая мраморная лестница, две квартиры на площадке, может быть и одна, толстые стены, высокие особо потолки. Вот, что такое "Белгийка". Эти дома будут стоять, когда в Одессе уже всё будет в руинах.
>  А для вас бельгийка - женщина из бельгии. Странно!


 Я вас умоляю, это не бельгийцы, а прогресс. Артели рабочих, архитекторы, стройматериалы - всё одесское. Некоторые стройматериалы могли быть заграничными, но это скорее из Польши, Прибалтики и Германии (плитка, электрооборудование). Откуда вы взяли бельгийцев?

Две квартиры на этаж - это самая обычная плнировка. В центре почти во всех не галлерейных домах дореволюционной постройки есть мраморная лестница, толстые стены и высокие потолки.

----------


## Пушкин

> p.s. Бельгийка - это женщина из Бельгии.


 Меня как то спросили - слышали песню "Шаланды полные кефали, ну про Молдаванку ясно - это девушка из Молдавии, а Пересипь - это девушка откуда?")))




> Таких зданий в Одессе много. Это всегда здания начала 20 века, из красного кирпича, красивая мраморная лестница, две квартиры на площадке, может быть и одна, толстые стены, высокие особо потолки. Вот, что такое "Белгийка". Эти дома будут стоять, когда в Одессе уже всё будет в руинах.
>  А для вас бельгийка - женщина из бельгии. Странно!


 Бельгийками у нас называют дома в стиле модерн и они могут быть не только из красного кирпича, но и из ракушечника... Вот пример бельгиек №66 и №64 - http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.730349%...ir%3A-112.5058

----------


## Trs

Бельгийка - искусственный термин. Он не относится к архитектуре.

----------


## Пушкин

> Бельгийка - искусственный термин. Он не относится к архитектуре.


 Согласен - это наш одесский термин, но я его слышал ещё в 80х годах...
А вот подробнее о бельгийках http://odessaglobe.com/our-comment.php?id=28

----------


## Antique

> Бельгийками у нас называют дома в стиле модерн и они могут быть не только из красного кирпича, но и из ракушечника... Вот пример бельгиек №66 и №64 - http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.730349%...ir%3A-112.5058


 Дома, фасады которых покрывались штукатуркой строили из самых различных материалов. Кирпич применяли в местах подверженных высокой нагрузке, в самых критических местах использовали бетон, остальные стены из ракушняка. Так чтобы целиком из кирпича - это наверное всего несколько зданий.

----------


## Пушкин

> Дома, фасады которых покрывались штукатуркой строили из самых различных материалов. Кирпич применяли в местах подверженных высокой нагрузке, в самых критических местах использовали бетон, остальные стены из ракушняка. Так чтобы целиком из кирпича - это наверное всего несколько зданий.


  Спасибо что подтвердили мою точку зрения...)))

----------


## kravshik

> Просто интересно, что предположение совпало с реальностью 
> Вот, кстати сам завод и карьеры.
> 
> Вложение 4418823


 Интересный снимок....какой это год,что за источник....а то так скромно ....уж....

интересный вид карьеров....интересно чем их потом присыпали,чтобы посторить высотные дома на этих местах сейчас....

еще нет пятиэтажек на Кирпично -заводской улице.....

----------


## Antique

> Интересный снимок....какой это год,что за источник....а то так скромно ....уж....
> 
> интересный вид карьеров....интересно чем их потом присыпали,чтобы посторить высотные дома на этих местах сейчас....
> 
> еще нет пятиэтажек на Кирпично -заводской улице.....


 Источник всё тот же. Ничего нового не появилось.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот, пока еще сохранившаяся крыша бывшей спасательной станции на Ланжероне.
Она покрыта глазурованной черепицей.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот эта черепица изнутри. Обратите внимание на её производителя. Там вообще много разных материалов и их изготовителей...

----------


## malyutka_e

Внутренний вид

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений в Архиве. Заходите

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот, пока еще сохранившаяся крыша бывшей спасательной станции на Ланжероне.
> Она покрыта глазурованной черепицей.


  Это где СРЗ-2? как вы туда пробрались через свору собак?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Внутренний вид


 А как вы туда попали? Я даже не пытался пройти туда))) Или по знакомству? У меня мать в молодости там работала.

----------


## Antique

> А вот эта черепица изнутри. Обратите внимание на её производителя. Там вообще много разных материалов и их изготовителей...


 Спасибо за сведения. Интересно, что судя по фото в производстве черепицы придерживались определённых станартов, которые обеспечивали совместимость однотипной черепицы разных производителей. Вероятно купол башни набран из остатков черепицы и она обошлась немного дешевле.
.
На всякий случай приведу к теме ссылку на статью Сергея Котелко по данному зданию: Станция спасения "Генерал-майор Владимир Платонович Перелишин".




> Это где СРЗ-2? как вы туда пробрались через свору собак?


 Да, СРЗ-2. Свора собак слушаются людей там работающих, так что это не проблема.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, СРЗ-2. Свора собак слушаются людей там работающих, так что это не проблема.


  я там не работаю а до работающих ещё дойти надо, придётся брать колбасу с собой...))))

----------


## SaMoVar

До проходной я доходил беспрепятственно.
Кстати, там вышка стояла - срезали на металл((( Возле дороги на СРЗ.

----------


## Jorjic

> До проходной я доходил беспрепятственно.
> Кстати, там вышка стояла - срезали на металл((( Возле дороги на СРЗ.


 Там есть еще действующая проходная со стороны парка. Я там оказался, когда пытался найти проход к нетронутому кусочку массива. Мы привыкли там купаться ранним утром, и сейчас мне этого очень не хватает. Сунуться в проходную я не рискнул. Вот эта проходная и вид башенки от проходной.

----------


## malyutka_e

На это же территории есть вход к катакомбы. Очень мрачное место.

----------


## malyutka_e

Остатки ремонтного цеха.

----------


## Лысый0

> На это же территории есть вход к катакомбы. Очень мрачное место.


 Это не катакомбы, это первая в Одессе (если не считать ту, что на Канаве) дренажная галлерея, соединенная с др. противооползневыми галлереями вплоть до Аркадии. Название имеет единственная - Лермонтовская.

----------


## Milkaway

> Это не катакомбы, это первая в Одессе (если не считать ту, что на Канаве) дренажная галлерея, соединенная с др. противооползневыми галлереями вплоть до Аркадии. Название имеет единственная - Лермонтовская.


 А может быть это вход в бомбоубежище - на дренажную галерею как-то не похоже ... В соседней теме про люки уже  обсуждали , но фоток не выкладывали... очень интересно что же это такое.

----------


## Лысый0

> А может быть это вход в бомбоубежище - на дренажную галерею как-то не похоже ... В соседней теме про люки уже  обсуждали , но фоток не выкладывали... очень интересно что же это такое.


 Отчасти Вы правы. В послевоенные годы вплоть до начала 60-х этот объект входил в систему гражданской обороны СРЗ-2. Но с возведением первой очереди противооползневых сооружений в средине 60-х перешла на баланс Противооползневого управления. Т.к. Лермонтовская строилась в предвоенные годы она имеет абсолютно др. схему крепления и дренажных лотков, совершенно отличную от позднейших штолен №1,№2 и т.д.

----------


## Milkaway

> Отчасти Вы правы. В послевоенные годы вплоть до начала 60-х этот объект входил в систему гражданской обороны СРЗ-2. Но с возведением первой очереди противооползневых сооружений в средине 60-х перешла на баланс Противооползневого управления. Т.к. Лермонтовская строилась в предвоенные годы она имеет абсолютно др. схему крепления и дренажных лотков, совершенно отличную от позднейших штолен №1,№2 и т.д.


 Я вижу - Вы в теме ... тогда задам еще один вопрос: по слухам на СРЗ-2 перед войной построили большой подземный цех и там же бомбоубежище. От них на аллею парка ведут вентиляционные шахты. В соседней теме этот вопрос окончательно прояснить не удалось. Выяснили, что бомбоубежище было - некоторые товарищи туда даже забредали, но далеко не ходили ... а вот насчет цехов или цеха - вопрос открыт ...

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот как раз там, где вышку срезали - виднеется нечто, похожее на замурованный вход под скалу. Вход не маленький.

----------


## Kamin

Я проработал на СРЗ № 2 с 1980 по 1997 гг. О входе в катакомбы не знал. А на фото не ремонтный а механический цех. Один из тех где еще уцелело оборудование - станки, слесарные рабочие места. В остальных все порезали на металлолом.И даже очень хорошее. СРЗ последние годы было ОАО и оно ликвидировалось, год назад. Сейчас там новые хозяева и их охрана и могут на территорию не пустить. А вот недалеко от территории под горой есть замурованный вход, думаю в катакомбы.

----------


## Kamin

Я уже как-то писал. Было бомбоубежище в массиве под парком и сейчас там есть выходы вентиляции. Сейчас это на территории порта. Подземныз цехов там никогда не было. А сам завод построен после войны.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я проработал на СРЗ № 2 с 1980 по 1997 гг. О входе в катакомбы не знал. А на фото не ремонтный а механический цех. Один из тех где еще уцелело оборудование - станки, слесарные рабочие места. В остальных все порезали на металлолом.И даже очень хорошее. СРЗ последние годы было ОАО и оно ликвидировалось, год назад. Сейчас там новые хозяева и их охрана и могут на территорию не пустить. А вот недалеко от территории под горой есть замурованный вход, думаю в катакомбы.


 Видел последнего Директора, который умер - фамилию не помню, но на вид был одно лицо с Гурвицем, он до этого был директором СРЗ-2 в Ильечевске

----------


## Kamin

После него было еще несколько директоров, но завод это не спасло! Увы. Нет флота и нет судоремонта.

----------


## mlch

> Остатки ремонтного цеха.


  Что, там еще и люди встречаются?
Я думал, что там уже все мертвое лет шесть-восемь, как минимум. 
Могу ошибится, но кажется в этом цеху я был один раз по работе. Году так в 1994-м или 95-м. Тогда еще жизнь теплилась. И станки жужжали.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## malyutka_e

Тот же механический цех СРЗ 2 сразу после ввода в эксплуатацию. Жизнь кипит.

----------


## Antique

> Тот же механический цех СРЗ 2 сразу после ввода в эксплуатацию. Жизнь кипит.


 а в каком году ввели?

----------


## malyutka_e

> а в каком году ввели?


 В 1947.

----------


## malyutka_e

Зал торжественных мероприятий Спасательной станции. В советское время превращен в баскетбольный.

----------


## malyutka_e

Говорят, что под бетонной платформой, нависающей на обрывом и на которой стоит памятник неизвестному матросу, расположен большой бомжатник со своими волчьими законами.
Сама платформа в аварийном состоянии.

----------


## Antique

> Зал торжественных мероприятий Спасательной станции. В советское время превращен в баскетбольный.


 Да, нынче интерьеры в стиле модерна в Одессе редки, а тут сохранился. Станцию необходимо включить в реестр памятников архитектуры.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да, нынче интерьеры в стиле модерна в Одессе редки ,а тут сохранился. Станцию необходимо включить в реестр памятников архитектуры.


 Это вопрос к депутатам.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

Ребята, а это Одесса?

----------


## exse

Сегодня отснял ту плиту о которой писал ранее:

----------


## kafkastr

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> 
> Ребята, а это Одесса?


 Это не Греческая? Уже ведь были фото с обледеневшими телефонными проводами.

----------


## Antique

> Это не Греческая? Уже ведь были фото с обледеневшими телефонными проводами.


 Нет, это Бунина, 20. Правда ваше меткое замечание очень помогло в поиске, спасибо.

----------


## brassl

> Нет, это Бунина, 20. Правда ваше меткое замечание очень помогло в поиске, спасибо.


 Спасибо за подсказку адреса!
А то фото купил наобум, знаю что такого не видел и показалось что свое, родное  :smileflag: )

----------


## Milkaway

> Сегодня отснял ту плиту о которой писал ранее:
> 
> Вложение 4431287
> 
> Вложение 4431288
> 
> Вложение 4431289


 Интересно! Да, плита старая и небольшая - врядли для хоз.целей ее притащили. Наверное родственники решили таким образом ее сохранить. Может кто-то еще и сможет прочесть надпись...

----------


## Antique

> Интересно! Да, плита старая и небольшая - врядли для хоз.целей ее притащили. Наверное родственники решили таким образом ее сохранить. Может кто-то еще и сможет прочесть надпись...


 Нужен знаток иврита. Наверняка же есть такие люди на форуме...

----------


## Good++++

> Интересно! Да, плита старая и небольшая - врядли для хоз.целей ее притащили. Наверное родственники решили таким образом ее сохранить. Может кто-то еще и сможет прочесть надпись...


  Лет пятнадцать назад в "Вечерней Одессе" была статья о реконструкции одного дома на Пушкинской. Когда ремонтировали мраморные подоконники, рабочие заметили на обратной стороне надписи на иврите. Подключились специалисты: эти плиты были когда-то памятниками на 2-м еврейском кладбище...

----------


## Milkaway

> Лет пятнадцать назад в "Вечерней Одессе" была статья о реконструкции одного дома на Пушкинской. Когда ремонтировали мраморные подоконники, рабочие заметили на обратной стороне надписи на иврите. Подключились специалисты: эти плиты были когда-то памятниками на 2-м еврейском кладбище...


 Зачем далеко заглядывать в прошлое - мне недавно знакомые рассказали историю ... ул. Гоголя - бывший особняк Манук-Бея - там сейчас дет-сад и в нём заканчивают капремонт ... так вот: когда в прошлом году на втором этаже рабочие пытались выровнять старые мраморные плиты на полу - выяснилось, что с обратной стороны есть надписи на иврите .... стало понятно, что это бывшие надгробия. По слухам в смету внесли дополнительные изменения  - пол заменили полностью, а старые плиты куда-то вывезли ...

----------


## Пушкин

> Сегодня отснял ту плиту о которой писал ранее:
> 
> Вложение 4431287
> 
> Вложение 4431288
> 
> Вложение 4431289


   А где можно увидеть эти плиты - плохо виды буквы, на одной плите написано что похоронена Хид Сара, но возможно и ошибаюсь - надо видеть в натуре...

----------


## Пушкин

> Лет пятнадцать назад в "Вечерней Одессе" была статья о реконструкции одного дома на Пушкинской. Когда ремонтировали мраморные подоконники, рабочие заметили на обратной стороне надписи на иврите. Подключились специалисты: эти плиты были когда-то памятниками на 2-м еврейском кладбище...


  так постоянно находили и находят мраморные лестницы с надписями, после уничтожения кладбища в парке Ильича - надгробия стали стройматериалом применяемым при ремонте...

----------


## zelenyimir

Одесса лучше Киева, потому что Киев как маленькая Москва, там люди уже другие совершенно. А в Одессе люди простые, открытые. За это я люблю этот город

----------


## exse

> А где можно увидеть эти плиты - плохо виды буквы, на одной плите написано что похоронена Хид Сара, но возможно и ошибаюсь - надо видеть в натуре...


 Это палисадник возле дома №34 по Балковской. Мне нечем было протереть - как смог протер рукой, но это не сильно помогло, так что возьмите какую-нибудь тряпочку.

Плита там одна - это я снял ее по частям.

Кстати, недалеко от этой плиты прямо на дороге лежат ступеньки. Они явно не от 9-этажек:

----------


## Mckenzie

может кому будет интересно- выкладываю фотографии моделей атлантов сделанных еще в ноябре месяце 2011 года....нет возможности сходить на Бунина..не знаете..установили или нет?

----------


## Пушкин

> Это палисадник возле дома №34 по Балковской. Мне нечем было протереть - как смог протер рукой, но это не сильно помогло, так что возьмите какую-нибудь тряпочку.
> 
> Плита там одна - это я снял ее по частям.
> 
> Кстати, недалеко от этой плиты прямо на дороге лежат ступеньки. Они явно не от 9-этажек:
> 
> Вложение 4433260


  спасибо, попробую найти, но скорее всего это плиты с 2го еврейского кладбища - надо посмотреть дату выбитую на плите и посчитать к общепринятому календарю...

----------


## Mckenzie

и еще вопрос....про Инкор я многое знаю...и схему изнутри эту знаю..ужас
__
как возможно в целях благотворительности заняться реставрацией фасадов исторических?
к кому обращаться?...у нас две лепных мастерских....люди творческие от начала до конца ..5 человек...
некая консолидация художников и скульпторов..хочется городу сделать подарок..

----------


## Алик Савенков

Пока находился в больнице нашёл интересный памятник.

----------


## Milkaway

> Пока находился в больнице нашёл интересный памятник.Вложение 4434584Вложение 4434590


 Это на Слободке?

----------


## Antique

> Пока находился в больнице нашёл интересный памятник.


 А вы лестничные перила случайно не фотографировали?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Это на Слободке?


  Да.На Слободке

----------


## Алик Савенков

> А вы лестничные перила случайно не фотографировали?


 Лестничные перила не фотографировал, они мне показались современными(в том корпусе,где я был) или было не до них.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Sergey_L

Очередную удивительнейшую подборку выложил в жж собиратель старых фото humus. На этот раз 19 фото 1869 года. Где, в частности, много больших фото реконструкции одесской эстакады в порту. Настоятельно рекомендую к ознакомлению! Редчайшие кадры. http://humus.livejournal.com/2631080.html#cutid1

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 4441748 Очередную удивительнейшую подборку выложил в жж собиратель старых фото humus. На этот раз 19 фото 1869 года. Где, в частности, много больших фото реконструкции одесской эстакады в порту. Настоятельно рекомендую к ознакомлению! Редчайшие кадры. http://humus.livejournal.com/2631080.html#cutid1


 Не сказал бы, что сходство стопроцентное, но здание из неотгаданных очень похоже на то что на фотографии выше.

----------


## Гражданин А.

В центре Одессы по улице Отрадной,15 обрушилась часть двухэтажного нежилого дома.
Город разрушается ...

----------


## Antique

> В центре Одессы по улице Отрадной,15 обрушилась часть двухэтажного нежилого дома.
> Город разрушается ...


 Плохо, очень плохо. Это бывшее управление предприятия "Генри Редерер". Что то мне подсказывает, что соседняя высотка могла повлиять на разрушение. http://odessit.livejournal.com/2458263.html#,  http://odessit.livejournal.com/2457737.html#cutid1

Уж того и гляди, чтобы здание не начали разбирать. Застройщики наверное уже смотрят на участок как коты на свежую рыбу.

----------


## Пушкин

> Плохо, очень плохо. Это бывшее управление предприятия "Генри Редерер". Что то мне подсказывает, что соседняя высотка могла повлиять на разрушение. http://odessit.livejournal.com/2458263.html
> 
> Уж того и гляди, чтобы здание не начали разбирать. Застройжики наверное уже смотрят на участок как коты на свежую рыбу.


  так они же особняк разрушили который был до этой1 высотки. Это те же хозяева что и у отеля Отрада и Ришельевская49 - типография...

----------


## brassl

> так они же особняк разрушили который был до этой1 высотки. Это те же хозяева что и у отеля Отрада и Ришельевская49 - типография...


  Ришельевскую 47-49 они то же планируют под снос, гостиница будет 

Есть немного дополнений в Архиве. Заходите.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ришельевскую 47-49 они то же планируют под снос, гостиница будет


  Та нет - покупателей не могут найти у же очень давно, здание там в неплохом состоянии, а у кинотеатра другой владелец...

----------


## heffalump1974

А такое было - http://joanerges.livejournal.com/1485967.html#cutid1 ?

----------


## victor.odessa

> А такое было - http://joanerges.livejournal.com/1485967.html#cutid1 ?


 Нет, этих фото мы не видели. Спасибо.

----------


## V_efire

кстати, а кто-то в Горьковскую библиотеку ходил? по идее там может быть очень много одесских фото в старых газетах и книгах... хоть она и научная, но все же..

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Сегодня все военные, 22 июня. Заходите.
Архив перешагнул 7 100 файлов, тихо движемся к 8 000, огромное спасибо всем дополняющим.

----------


## netslov

такое было?

----------


## Лысый0

> такое было?


 Недавно было - Польский спуск в 41...

----------


## brassl

> такое было?


  Днями было. Одними тропами ходим  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Недавно было - Польский спуск в 41...


 Фото подписал. Спасибо большое.
Ребята, огромная просьба, если есть какая инфа по неподписанным фотографиям - пишите в коментариях, на сайте. 
Буду исправлять

----------


## malyutka_e

Передачу о спасательной станции им Перелешина и интервью Сурилова можно посмотреть здесь:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBiH0ATjYe8&feature=player_detailpage

----------


## Antique

> Передачу о спасательной станции им Перелешина и интервью Сурилова можно посмотреть здесь


 Спасибо! Оказывается это был Влодек - просто невероятно!

----------


## netslov

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=19405&fullsize=1
это не Одесса а Молдавия -Кишинёв..

----------


## brassl

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=19405&fullsize=1
> это не Одесса а Молдавия -Кишинёв..


 Спасибо. Убрал.

----------


## netslov

такое было??
http://reibert.info/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1531239&d=1339495792

пароход с большой вероятностью назывался  тральщик Хаджибей
Тип “Эльпидифор”. Т-493 (до 29.06.1941 г. "Хаджибей")
Полная вместимость 329.8 брт. Размерения 42.5 х 8 х 3.8 м. ПМ 230 л.с. Скорость 7 узлов, дальность 1050 миль. Вооружение: 2 х 45 мм, 2 х 7.62 мм пулемета. Бывшая паровая грунтовозная шаланда. Построен в 1898 г. (по другим данным в 1885 г.). Мобилизован 31.01.1922 г. и включен в состав отряда судов Убеко в качестве гидрографического судна. 31.01.1924 г. возвращен Наркомату путей сообщения. Мобилизован повторно 22.06.1941 г., переоборудован в тральщик и 30.06.1941 г. вошел в состав ЧФ. Носил бортовой №53. Погиб 6.09.1941 г. в Одессе.

----------


## brassl

Нет, такого не было. Забираю в Архив  :smileflag: . Спасибо.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## prosto_odessit



----------


## brassl

Ребята, а Триумфальная Арка в фото Мигурского, это Одесса? А то боюсь запутаться  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

С Варягом то как раз вопросов нет. А ссылка правильная, но на всю страницу, искомое фото с Аркой в конце страницы

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто-нибудь что-нибудь слышал о картине Max-а Herzog-а "Завод Санценбахера". По стилю очень похожа на выставку 1910-го года (автор тот же). Она когда-то висела в кафе "Пивной сад" на Гагарина.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кирха с 14-го этажа. Догадайтесь, откуда. Повстанюки сэкономили на двух крестах и вместо них поставили свои любимые чупа-чупсы, как на греческом консульстве.

----------


## malyutka_e

Что это за страховое общество ?

----------


## Antique

> Что это за страховое общество ?


 Страховое общество "Россия". См.  http://yanlev.livejournal.com/30351.html Правда совсем не хорошо что люди подобные автору блога снимают знаки.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Страховое общество "Россия". См.  http://yanlev.livejournal.com/30351.html


 Судя по шестиугольнику это не русское страховое общество.

----------


## Antique

> Судя по шестиугольнику это не русское страховое общество.


 И чем знак сфотографированный вами отличается от знака приведённого в блоге? http://www.insros.ru/museum/media/museum/doski/227.jpg

----------


## malyutka_e

Вы правы. Я ошибся, знак восьмиугольный.

----------


## Antique

Фотография отреставрированного знака судя по всему взята отсюда: http://www.insros.ru/museum/doski.php Ресурс довольно интересный.

----------


## malyutka_e

У них этот знак имеет диаметр 10 см, а мой - сантиметров 20 - 25.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите (пару дней просвистел, воюю с провайдером, пока не в свою пользу, сети нет :smileflag: )

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите


 Спасибо, великолепные фотографии!

----------


## brassl

Всегда пожалуйста  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.


 Фото ул.Гоголя - потрясающее!

----------


## brassl

Ребята, у нас давно есть вот такое фото, 1911 года. А в справочнике Лисянского от того же 1911 года есть

У кого какие мысли?

----------


## brassl

> Фото ул.Гоголя - потрясающее!


  Это Грачиков прислал, ему спасибо. Арка в конце чуть видна еще
Так что если есть что у кого - шлите - выложу  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Это Грачиков прислал, ему спасибо. Арка в конце чуть видна еще
> Так что если есть что у кого - шлите - выложу


 
А в каком году - примерно - её разобрали ... я помню видела в фотоальбоме Вадима Шулеко фото этой арки, а рядом с ней уже выстроенную хрущёвку ...

----------


## Jorjic

> А в каком году - примерно - её разобрали ... я помню видела в фотоальбоме Вадима Шулеко фото этой арки, а рядом с ней уже выстроенную хрущёвку ...


 В начале 60-х. Я тогда уже там бывал не так часто, точнее не помню.

----------


## korsar2202

> Ребята, у нас давно есть вот такое фото, 1911 года. А в справочнике Лисянского от того же 1911 года есть
> Вложение 4472463
> У кого какие мысли?


 По этому же справочнику дом П.С. Толстого - Греческая площадь (Александровская) № 26

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это Грачиков прислал, ему спасибо. Арка в конце чуть видна еще
> Так что если есть что у кого - шлите - выложу


 Эта фотография из альбома послевоенных фотографий Воронцова. Так что господин Грачиков ту ни при чем.

----------


## brassl

Кто прислал - того и тапки  :smileflag: 
А еще фото Воронцова есть?
И как его подписать? Инициалы есть?

----------


## glbs

> такое было??
> http://reibert.info/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1531239&d=1339495792
> пароход с большой вероятностью назывался  тральщик Хаджибей
> Тип “Эльпидифор”. Т-493 (до 29.06.1941 г. "Хаджибей")


 Извините, почему тип Эльпидифор?
https://forumodua.com/images/smiles_new/laugh.gif

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=brassl;30197726]Кто прислал - того и тапки  :smileflag: 
Нет, это называется плагиат.

----------


## brassl

Уж позвольте не согласиться  :smileflag: 
Плагиат это когда присваивают авторство, а тут человек прислал фото для Архива, не мог же я не написать кто прислал и не сказать ему спасибо. Може я не прав?  :smileflag: 
Если Вы за нашлепку на половину фото, то это как кому нравится, мне не нравится, я не отрисовываю фото.
Подскажите инициалы Воронцова, я подпишу автора.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.

----------


## Скрытик

На Софиевской началось шевеление у разбитых фасадов...

----------


## SaMoVar

Выборы на носу. Будут делать.

----------


## Jorjic

> На Софиевской началось шевеление у разбитых фасадов...


 У меня на Елисаветинской тоже. Уже пару дней копошатся два или три человека. К чему бы это? Про Тарпана никаких новостей вроде не было.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто-нибудь может сказать, как называется эта улица ?

----------


## Пушкин

> Кто-нибудь может сказать, как называется эта улица ?


  Аналогично была : Затишна-Уютна-Уютная, Ковальска-кузнечна-Кузнечная))))

----------


## malyutka_e

:smileflag: Я уже не говорю про Скисну Косвенную), потому, что это классика.

----------


## malyutka_e

Котэ с улицы Внешней.

----------


## Black_Shef

> Кто-нибудь может сказать, как называется эта улица ?


 Классический перевод : Кузнечная - Ковальська.

А там, может и не правильно....

________________

Странно
переводчик (советское бумажное издание) дали такой перевод - Косвенная.
_Непряма_.

выходит в трамвае 15 маршрута на табло бегущей строки дали правильно название.

Но это скорее уже в тему - улицы

----------


## malyutka_e

Символические изображения с угловых башен РТО. Если кому надо...

----------


## Milkaway

> Символические изображения с угловых башен РТО. Если кому надо...


 Надо - надо ... давно искала в нормальном качестве - не размытое ... Спасибо!!!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Надо - надо ... давно искала в нормальном качестве - не размытое ... Спасибо!!!


 Хорошо бы еще их расшифровать.

----------


## malyutka_e

Одна только труба - произведение искусства...

----------


## malyutka_e

А это где? :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Хорошо бы еще их расшифровать.


 Возможно это символика отделов общества:

	1. Химических производств и металлургии (1866г.); 
	2. Механической технологии, механики и машиностроения (1866 г.); 
	3. Строительного и горного искусства и архитектуры (1866 г.); 
	4. Судостроения (1866 г.); 
	5. Светописи и её применение (1878 г.); 
	6. Электротехники (1880 г.); 
	7. Воздухоплавания (1880 г.); 
	8. Железнодорожный (1881 г.); 
	9. Технического образования (1884 г.). 
К 1914 году были организованы ещё 5 отделов: 
	сельскохозяйственный; 
	промышленно – экономический; 
	содействия труду; 
	горный; 
	техники горного и земского хозяйства.

----------


## malyutka_e

Руины хорошо сочетаются с этой табличкой. Похоже, кто-то пытался ее оторвать... Очень нравятся слова: "повреждение преследуется законом"...

----------


## Kamin

К сожалению наличие таблички строение не спасает! И таких много.

----------


## mlch

> Кто-нибудь может сказать, как называется эта улица ?


  Баранова.  :smileflag:  
Никто не помнит, кто это такой, но зато трудно перековеркать "украинизаторам"  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Где еще в мире можно найти такую улицу? (Скидановский спуск).

----------


## Jorjic

> Я уже не говорю про Скисну Косвенную), потому, что это классика.


 Она же еще была - Непряма. В 15-м трамвае так писалось на электронном табло.

----------


## VicTur

> Странно
> переводчик (советское бумажное издание) дали такой перевод - Косвенная.
> _Непряма_.
> 
> выходит в трамвае 15 маршрута на табло бегущей строки дали правильно название.


 Перевод «непряма» — это, скорее, лингвистический термин: «косвенная речь» — «непряма мова». А в качестве названия улицы слово «непрямий» наверняка будет восприниматься в смысле «кривой», а не «косвенный».
Думаю, самым точным был бы перевод «Побічна».

----------


## Barker

:smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## exse

К слову, когда-то, судя по табличкам,  разные части бывшей ул.Лагерной назывались по разному: Бреуса - Парашютная - Парашутная.   Но уже исправили.

----------


## Jorjic

> Перевод «непряма» — это, скорее, лингвистический термин: «косвенная речь» — «непряма мова». А в качестве названия улицы слово «непрямий» наверняка будет восприниматься в смысле «кривой», а не «косвенный».
> Думаю, самым точным был бы перевод «Побічна».


 А зачем вообще переводить названия улиц? По-моему, в подавляющем большинстве случаев названия (как и фамилии) не переводятся. Как вам название центральной улицы Берлина - Подлипная?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Возможно это символика отделов общества:
> 
> 	1. Химических производств и металлургии (1866г.); 
> 	2. Механической технологии, механики и машиностроения (1866 г.); 
> 	3. Строительного и горного искусства и архитектуры (1866 г.); 
> 	4. Судостроения (1866 г.); 
> 	5. Светописи и её применение (1878 г.); 
> 	6. Электротехники (1880 г.); 
> 	7. Воздухоплавания (1880 г.); 
> ...


 Там такой символики должно быть 16 единиц.

----------


## VicTur

> А зачем вообще переводить названия улиц? По-моему, в подавляющем большинстве случаев названия (как и фамилии) не переводятся. Как вам название центральной улицы Берлина - Подлипная?


 Есть разные традиции. Так сложилось, что украинский и русский языки «подстраивают» под себя имена собственные, взятые этими языками друг у друга. Это относится прежде всего к топонимам и личным именам.
В ряде случаев, кстати, переводятся и топонимы в других языках. Например, парижскую площадь можно назвать Этуаль, а можно — площадью Звезды, варшавскую — Тшех Кжижи или Трёх Крестов. Оба варианта правомерны.

----------


## Скрытик

> У меня на Елисаветинской тоже. Уже пару дней копошатся два или три человека. К чему бы это? Про Тарпана никаких новостей вроде не было.


  Были. На Думской интервью с ним было, типа ждет пока заплатят за прошлый объем. И вроде что-то исполком решил про передачу другому реставратору. Но машины Инкоровские подъезжают еще.

----------


## Jorjic

> Были. На Думской интервью с ним было, типа ждет пока заплатят за прошлый объем. И вроде что-то исполком решил про передачу другому реставратору. Но машины Инкоровские подъезжают еще.


 Это интервью я читал. Вряд ли ему заплатили. Но леса-то инкоровские. Что, опять снимать будут? Или просто украдут?

----------


## Milkaway

> Там такой символики должно быть 16 единиц.


 .... и масонская символика присутствует .... фото 4
И что - на всех четырех башенках с четырех сторон разные ,,украшения,, или они всё же повторяются ...

----------


## mlch

Обратил внимание на сравнительно недавно появившуюся тему. Много, конечно, ерунды. Но в целом - еще один ракурс, с которого можно рассматривать историю города. 
Вопрос к Скрытику:
Может перенести эту темку в краеведчкский раздел?

----------


## Скрытик

Перенес.

----------


## brassl

Интересный памятник Воронцову, без доски с надписью

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
Нашел такое фото, но качество плохое.  Нет ли у кого в лучшем качестве?

----------


## malyutka_e

> .... и масонская символика присутствует .... фото 4
> И что - на всех четырех башенках с четырех сторон разные ,,украшения,, или они всё же повторяются ...


 Они не повторяются, но до остальных трудно добраться. Можно с крыши хрущевки возле остановки 28-го.

----------


## фауст

> Интересный памятник Воронцову, без доски с надписью


  Рукой "акадэмика" на фото начертано - "Памятник Воронцову Дашкову ".

 Перепутали двух Воронцовых  :
1) Воронцов Михаил Семёнович ( 1782-1956) 
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/es/72797/%D0%92%D0%9E%D0%A0%D0%9E%D0%9D%D0%A6%D0%9E%D0%92

2) Воронцов-Дашков, Илларион Иванович( 1837-1916 )
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/es/13123

----------


## brassl

В Архиве 7 200 файлов. Заходите.

----------


## malyutka_e

Оказывается, в Одессе выпускали и такие открытки...

----------


## Antique

> А это где?


 Так известное же место )




> Хорошо бы еще их расшифровать.


 Мне понятна суть только одного из барельефов, того на котором изображён полиспаст и иные детали. Однако в данном случае у меня есть версия ,что композиция символизирует строительство. 

Барельнф с топором символизирует столярные работы.
Барельеф с шестерёнкой и ключами - механику.

С юмором подана профессия архитектора, его рабочие инструменты поданы в форме масонского символа.




> Ребята, у нас давно есть вот такое фото, 1911 года. А в справочнике Лисянского от того же 1911 года есть
> Вложение 4472463
> У кого какие мысли?


 Возможно это здание располагалось на месте бизнес центра "Ольвия" или в Круглом доме, так как по справочнику 1908-го года магазин находился в доме Горчакова.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.

----------


## Скрытик

С легкой руки художника и форумчанина Shipshin создан раздел Современное искусство.
Добро пожаловать и можно участвовать в пополнении:
Современное искусство

----------


## МуМиМама

> А зачем вообще переводить названия улиц? По-моему, в подавляющем большинстве случаев названия (как и фамилии) не переводятся. Как вам название центральной улицы Берлина - Подлипная?


  По-нашему- Дерибасовская, что-ли?..

----------


## Antique

Какую хорошую фотографию нашёл Brassl. Церковь на Куяльнике совсем испорчена, на заднем фоне видно дачу с башенкой (возможно дача сохранилась, но башенка навряд ли). И что интересно, рядом с со зданием церковной школы раньше стояло трёхэтажное здание постройки начала века. Жалко что не уберегли. Тут же перед зданием лестница, которая и сейчас существует, только теперь она совершенно бессмысленна так как ведёт на опустошённую террасу.


Эту же дачу с башней фотографировал и В.Г. Никитенко в 1970-х:

----------


## kafkastr

> По-нашему- Дерибасовская, что-ли?..


 Unter den Linden

----------


## Елена Вик

Скажите, а кроме исторического центра, интересные места и здания есть еще где-нибудь? На Молдаванке или Слободке, например?

----------


## Milkaway

Недавно проходила по ул. Педагогической - заинтересовали два домика - видимо бывшие особнячки - NN 13 и 19 ... на последнем заметила мемориальную доску ....  дом находится за забором и прочесть издалека кому она не было возможности ... подскажите, если кто в курсе - что за домики еще уцелели среди многоэтажек и кому мемориальная доска ......

----------


## mlch

> Скажите, а кроме исторического центра, интересные места и здания есть еще где-нибудь? На Молдаванке или Слободке, например?


 Есть. И на Фонтане с Пересыпью тоже.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Скажите, а кроме исторического центра, интересные места и здания есть еще где-нибудь? На Молдаванке или Слободке, например?


 Конечно есть. Молдаванка, Бугаёвка, Ближние мельницы, Слободка, Пересыпь, Фонтаны - везде есть что посмотреть.

Интересные здания на предместьях расположены в разброс межу прочими имеющими слабые художественные качества - что же взять с фоновой застройки. Из перечисленных мест на Молдаванке находится наибольшее количество интересных зданий, по-этому стоит пройти её всё, так как составлять маршрут по кварталам огромного размера очень неудобно.

*На Бугаёвке стоит упомянуть*:
- пивзавод "Одесская Бавария", 
- дрожжевой завод, 
- дом на Дальницкой, 29. 
- В тех же краях также расположен дом причта и приют  костёла св. Климентия на Балковской.
- "Горбатый мост" в конце Балковской;
- За Бугаёвкой на Овидиопольской дороге, 3 расположен комплекс зданий селекционного института выполненый в стиле межвоенного советского неоклассицизма (Сталинки).

*На Ближних Мельницах* сохранилось ремесленное училище №7, рядом же вагоноремонтные мастерские, но всё в очень плохом состоянии. Что же касается прочих зданий, то это фоновая застройка без украшений

*На Слободке стоит посмотреть*:
- церкви, 
- Больницу №9, 
- может быть интересным и трамвайное депо, 
- также некоторые корпуса психбольницы выходят фасадами на улицу, что даёт возможность их рассмотреть.
_Относительно жилых зданий Слободка представляет собой мало интересного, кое-какие здания выглядят более-менее пристойно, но в целом ничего впечатляющего._

*В деревне Кривая Балка*, которая начинается непосредственно за Слободкой ещё стоят руины местной школы (Первоначально народное училище №63), а с обратной стороны психбольницы была построена церковь.

*На Пересыпи* жилые здания не намного интереснее, чем на Слободке,  но немалый интерес представляют общественные здания и производственные корпуса. 
На Пересыпи можно посмотреть:
- Храм Казанской иконы Божьей матери
- руины синагоги "Нахлас-Элиезер", 
- производственные корпуса напротив синагоги, 
- Дом трудолюбия с церковью, 
- бетонный мост в стиле модерн  в Ширяевском переулке, 
- электрическую подстанцию в начале Балковской, 
- краснокирпичное здание во дворе школы №113,
- училище мукомолов, 
- завод Гена, 
- городские скотобойни, 
- Комплекс электростанции на улицах Черноморского казачества и Гефта.  
_Большинство объектов в неприглядном состоянии._

*На Фонтанах можно посмотреть:*
- дачу на Среднефонтанской, 30, 
- массив дач общества "Самопомощь", 
- дача на Солнечной, 10а, 
- дача на Тенистой, 2, 
- Дача с воротами на Педагогической, 13,
- дача на Литературной, 
- дача на Макаренко, 37, 
- дача в Узком переулке, 
- дача на Фонтанской дороге, 127, 
- дача на Фонтанской дороге, 157,  
- дача на Фонтанской дороге, 165, 
- две дачи на улице Золотой Берег, 
- дача на улице Ковалевского, 4, 
- дача на улице Ковалевского, 7, 
- здание в байдарочном переулке, 3, ограда дачи на Фонтанской дороге, 66, 
- ограда дачи на Фонтанской дороге, 102,  
- ограда дачи на Фонтанской дороге, 106, 
- ограда и ворота дачного участка в начале улицы Дача Ковалевского,
- ограда монастырского сада (сад не существует) и краснокирпичное здание на его бывшей территории,
- комплексы зданий артучилища и Кадетского училища с жилыми домами,
- Электрическая подстанция "Аркадийская" на Фонтанской дороге, 38
- Остановочные павильоны на 8,9, 14, 15-й станциях Фонтана, на Долгой улице,
- Церковь на улице Красных зорь,
- Морские ванны в Купальном переулке,
- Амбулатория Бродской на улице Золотой берег,
- Трамвайный мост через улицу Бабушкина,
- приют на улице Макаренко,
- приюты на Львовской улице,
- памятная доска Анне Ахматовой вначале Хрустального переулка,
- памятная доска посвящённая церкви свв. Константина и Елены вначале улицы Дача Ковалевского.
- также может быть интересен ряд сталинских зданий из которых наиболее красивые: Отделение связи на Фонтанской дороге, 121, школа-интернат №3 на Даче Ковалевского, 18 и санаторий МЧСУ в Рыбачьей балке, 3. Интересен своим масштабом комплекс между Фонтанской дорогой и Сегедской.
_Список кажется большим, но для огромной територии размером с центр Одессы это чрезвычайно мало, на мой взгляд сохранилось меньше 1 процента территории._

*По линии Люстдорфской дороги можно посмотреть:*
- интересная фоновая застройка начала 20-го века в Ватманском переулке;
- Здания и бетонно-мозаичная реклама в 1-м Водопроводном переулке (часть бывшего района Сахалинчик);
- Канатный завод общества Черноморских Канатных заводов
- Насосная станция;
- Фабрично-заводская больница для рабочих Красного креста;
- Станция Одесса-Малая;
- Модель в масштабе 1:1 левых ворот 2-го еврейского кладбища;
- 2-е городское кладбище (церковь, часовни, ограды, обелиски, скульптуры но всё в плохом состоянии);
- Бывшая колония для несовершеннолетних (сейчас воинская часть);
- Городская тюрьма (краснокирпичное здание, сейчас женское отделение);
- Памятник расстреляным евреям на Люстдорфской дороге, 27/47
- Краснокирпичное здание на Люстдорфской дороге, 100;
- остановочные павильоны у кладбища и на 6-й станции (перестроенный под шиномонтаж) Люстдорфской дороги;
- Дача на улице Костанди, 104;
- Санаторий "Степной воздух" на Академика Вавилова, 14.
Некоторые объекты имеют не очень большие художественные качества, но интересны с исторической точки зрения.

*В бывшей деревне Чубаевка* (район Чубаевской улицы) по имеющейся в сети информации сохранилось несколько незначительных жилых зданий. На улицы Авдеева Черноморского сохранился трамвайный остановочный павильон и столб электрической трамвайной сети.

*В районе между Семинарской и Гагарина* располагается немало интересных зданий, а вот ниже Гагарина сохранились разве что здания казарм на Шевченко, 8в и штаб на Армейской, 10а, хотя определённый интерес представляют собой номенклатурные "Сталинки" от начала пр. Шевченко до Армейской, корпуса Пищевой Академии и ОНПУ, а ниже Армеской начинается район обычных "Хрущёвок".

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
Нащел  фото ателье "РАЗСВЕТЪ", у нас такой не было.

----------


## Елена Вик

Antique, спасибо! Вы прям энциклопедия). Я как то пыталась выяснить, что было на месте, где сейчас стоят наши дома (Парковая угол Зоринской), но так толком ничего и не поняла. Плохо ориентируюсь в картах, вроде бы там находиля участок некого Лозовского, а насчет строений ничего не нашла. Хотя, возможно, этот участок слободки был тогда просто пустым.

----------


## Лысый0

> Скажите, а кроме исторического центра, интересные места и здания есть еще где-нибудь? На Молдаванке или Слободке, например?


 Везде  :smileflag: .

----------


## Лысый0

> Есть. И на Фонтане с Пересыпью тоже.


 И в Лиманском, и в Петровке, и в Эметовке etc.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
По санаторию и гроту надо помощь в местоопределении, жара, теряюсь  :smileflag:

----------


## Lively

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
> По ...санаторию .... гроту....надо помощь в местоопределении, жара, теряюсь


 По гроту рискну предположить, что это Приморский бульвар, а экскурсия была организована для отдыхающих санатория "Отрада"
По санаторию - если город не указан, то скорее всего речь идет об Евпатории..

----------


## Antique

> По санаторию - если город не указан, то скорее всего речь идет об Евпатории..


 В Евпатории есть санаторий "Ударник", но нет такого корпуса.

Зато этот корпус есть в санатории им. Горького.

----------


## Trs

Это похоже на старый корпус санатория МЧС на Золотом береге.

----------


## Antique

Это санаторий им. Горького.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73136443

----------


## brassl

Спасибо ребята! По санаторию город указан - Одесса, но название видимо перепутали.

----------


## Киров

У грота люди так красиво одеты...вызывает восхищение и гордость за наших.

----------


## Good++++

brassl, а ты не задумывался об издании печатного фотоальбома?

----------


## malyutka_e

Недавно я спрашивал о картине Maxa Herzoga  (автора панорамы выставки 1910 года) пивзавода, бывшего Санценбахера. Так вот эта картина. Она висела сначала в каком-то помещении пивзавода, а когда его стали уничтожать, переселилась в пивной бар на углу пивзавода. Там ее и сфотографировал мой знакомый. Это было в мае 2006 года. Качество, конечно не ахти, но представление о ней получить можно. Удивительно, как краеведческий музей не вырвал ее у завода.
На фото - автор съемки В. Сирота.

----------


## Milkaway

> Это санаторий им. Горького.
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73136443


 Корпус N1 ,,Бриз,, - реабилитационное отделение ............

----------


## Milkaway

> Недавно я спрашивал о картине Maxa Herzoga  (автора панорамы выставки 1910 года) пивзавода, бывшего Санценбахера. Так вот эта картина. Она висела сначала в каком-то помещении пивзавода, а когда его стали уничтожать, переселилась в пивной бар на углу пивзавода. Там ее и сфотографировал мой знакомый. Это было в мае 2006 года. Качество, конечно не ахти, но представление о ней получить можно. Удивительно, как краеведческий музей не вырвал ее у завода.
> На фото - автор съемки В. Сирота.


 
А каким образом музей мог ее ,,вырвать у завода,, .... это же собственность новых хозяев со всем движимым и недвижимым имуществом завода .... музей мог ее или выкупить или получить в дар от новых владельцев .... а где она сейчас - пив-бар, вроде бы закрыт ..............

----------


## malyutka_e

> А каким образом музей мог ее ,,вырвать у завода,, .... это же собственность новых хозяев со всем движимым и недвижимым имуществом завода .... музей мог ее или выкупить или получить в дар от новых владельцев .... а где она сейчас - пив-бар, вроде бы закрыт ..............


 Вопрос насчет музея был риторическим :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> По гроту рискну предположить, что это *Приморский бульвар*,


  200%!

----------


## Елена Вик

А этого грота разве сейчас нет? По-моему, есть похожий...Или это уже не существующий?

----------


## Invasion

> 200%!


 Ну, это в правой части Лунного сквера. Если смотреть в сторону моря.

----------


## Jorjic

> По гроту рискну предположить, что это Приморский бульвар, а экскурсия была организована для отдыхающих санатория "Отрада".


 Ребята, вы на дату посмотрите - 1941 год! Аж мурашки по коже. По-моему, цветет акация. Значит, до войны всего несколько дней!

----------


## Good++++

> Ребята, вы на дату посмотрите - 1941 год! Аж мурашки по коже. По-моему, цветет акация. Значит, до войны всего несколько дней!


 У меня тоже есть бабушкина фотография с санатория, датированная 1941 годом (без пейзажа).

----------


## Елена Вик

А что это на фото за надпись  - санаторий Отрада. Был такой?

----------


## Гидрант

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
> По санаторию и гроту надо помощь в местоопределении, жара, теряюсь


 В книге "Курорты Одессы" (1955г.) аналогичная фотография (клумба на другом месте  :smileflag: ) подписана "_Новый жилой корпус в санатории "Ударник"_. Из той же книги: "_Санаторий "Ударник" ЦК профсоюза работников связи (15-я станция Большого Фонтана). Санаторий общетерапевтического профиля. Расположен на высоком плато на берегу моря, занимает хорошо озелененную территорию  площадью пять гектаров..._"  
Санаторий №7 ВЦСПС (им. Горького) согласно этого источника расположен на *16-й* ст. БФ

----------


## Лысый0

> А что это на фото за надпись  - санаторий Отрада. Был такой?


 Идете по ул. Отрадной в сторону моря и упираетесь в ворота (может там уже сплошной забор) - это и есть главный вход в бывший санаторий "Отрада". Сейчас это ч.с. частично котеджи... В 50-80 ые возле входа с левой стороны функцианировала продуктовая лавченка... По вечерам летом вся округа собиралась в санатории на танцы...

----------


## Гидрант

И продуктовая лавка "в окошечке", и танплощадка, и киношка слева от входа, и волейбол по вечерам, и бассейн с бетонными лебедями - шедевр паркового искусства  :smileflag:  ... только в 60-70-е это звалось не *санаторий*, а "*Дом отдыха*", а официально - "ДО №6 ВЦСПСС". Потом там были какие-то курсы повышения квалификации для "кулинарных работников" ... Сейчас, конечно, все это служит уже не "народу", а наиболее ушлым его "представителям" ((((

ПС. Кстати, именно туда должна была выйти по плану в середине 70-х помпезная "бульварная магистраль" - от вокзала, через новое здание оперетты, Отраду (часть домов намечалась под снос) и к самому берегу моря, где над обрывом должен был стоять "памятник-монумент городу-герою". Его место было обозначено памятным закладочным камнем с соответствующей надписью - в аккурат рядом с упоминавшимся "лебединым озером".

----------


## Antique

> Сейчас, конечно, все это служит уже не "народу", а наиболее ушлым его "представителям" ((((


 Разве сейчас там что-то сохранилось? Морская застроена особняками.

----------


## Milkaway

> В книге "Курорты Одессы" (1955г.) аналогичная фотография (клумба на другом месте ) подписана "_Новый жилой корпус в санатории "Ударник"_. Из той же книги: "_Санаторий "Ударник" ЦК профсоюза работников связи (15-я станция Большого Фонтана). Санаторий общетерапевтического профиля. Расположен на высоком плато на берегу моря, занимает хорошо озелененную территорию  площадью пять гектаров..._"  
> Санаторий №7 ВЦСПС (им. Горького) согласно этого источника расположен на *16-й* ст. БФ


 Возможно, где-то допущена ошибка или опечатка. Это здание таки да находится на территории санатория Горького - я прохожу мимо него каждый раз, когда иду с детишками на пляж.... оно в очень плохом состоянии, но все архитектурные ,,излишества,, и даже ободранный местами шпиль полностью соответствуют  старой фотографии ..........

----------


## Jorjic

> Идете по ул. Отрадной в сторону моря и упираетесь в ворота (может там уже сплошной забор) - это и есть главный вход в бывший санаторий "Отрада". Сейчас это ч.с. частично котеджи... В 50-80 ые возле входа с левой стороны функцианировала продуктовая лавченка... По вечерам летом вся округа собиралась в санатории на танцы...


 По-моему эта лавчонка снималась в "Ликвидации".

----------


## Гидрант

А сам санаторий "Ударник" или его наследник сохранил "автономию"? или территория была объединена с сан. Горького и это таки одно и то же здание, просто в разные годы имевшее разных владельцев?

----------


## brassl

> brassl, а ты не задумывался об издании печатного фотоальбома?


  Не-а, не задумывался.
И скажу почему. Половины фото (возможно большей) в оригиналах у меня нет, т.е. это "уведено" с просторов инета. Либо отсканировано из книг (книги правда у меня есть).
Кое какие местные очаги удавалось гасить путем подписи фото в Архиве, а если будет печатный альбом, даже боюсь задумываться что может произойти  :smileflag:

----------


## V_efire

подскажите пожалуйста. где у нас в городе есть крыши (новых) высоток на которые можно попасть? пусть даже и за деньги. желательно центр и первые станции фонтана.

----------


## Milkaway

> А сам санаторий "Ударник" или его наследник сохранил "автономию"? или территория была объединена с сан. Горького и это таки одно и то же здание, просто в разные годы имевшее разных владельцев?


 Вопрос, конечно, интересный ..... этот самый корпус находится метров за 20 от главного административного здания санатория Горького с фантаном и львами  - сомневаюсь, что когда-то это были разные территории .... Сейчас вплотную к корпусу подходит огромный забор, отделяющий украденную ранее землю санатория, на которой теперь понастроили крутых особняков. Лет десять назад на той - украденной территории - рядом с корпусом была столовая, рядом с ней в сторону склона был одноэтажный частный домик, поделенный на несколько семей. За столовой в метрах десяти была граница санатория, огороженная сеткой-рабицей, за сеткой - частные деревянные домишки с огородами - штук 5 или 6, а уж за ними проходила каменная стена уже другого санатория. Говорили, что оборотистые люди выкупили эти домишки вместе с землей, но участок был узкий и длинный - тогда они решили ,,откусить,, маленько и у санатория - кусок получился приличный ....
П.С.
Граница санатория Горького - сетка-рабица - заканчивалась напротив Больницы N8 на 15 ст. Б.Ф.

----------


## malyutka_e

Для домашнего архива - детали вокзала (если надо).

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
Где?

----------


## Good++++

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
> Где?


  Клюшка на 25Ч.д/Королева?

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
> Где?


 Мне кажется, что это тот самый дом на Академика Королёва, 2 который ассоциируется с неким спортинвентарём.

----------


## фауст

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
> Где?


 Королёва 1-а ?

----------


## Скрытик

Тариова точно, но не клюшка

----------


## Milkaway

> Королёва 1-а ?


 А мне вот тоже кажется, что это дома по Королёва, 1, 1а, и Чап.Див.5 ............

----------


## Antique

По крайней мере тот же самый проект. Но к высотным зданиям на заднем плане не совсем могу привязаться. Если стоящее торцом здание это "Сапсан", то что тогда слева от него?

----------


## Kamin

Я тоже думаю что это угол Королева  (1а) и 25-чапаеской дивизии. А Сапсана и Веги еще просто нет. Дома вдали справа это на Фонтане.

----------


## bry

Подскажите, а фотографии "молодого" района Таирова еще есть? Черемушки еще иногда попадаются, а вот Таирова нет. Ткните носом ,если что-то было. Буду благодарен!

----------


## Kartush2006

Есть фотка - Вид в сторону пл.Конституции со стороны рынка Южного, но не знаю, как выложить.

----------


## Antique

> Я тоже думаю что это угол Королева  (1а) и 25-чапаеской дивизии. А Сапсана и Веги еще просто нет. Дома вдали справа это на Фонтане.


 Фонтанская дорога очень далеко, высотные дома выглядели бы как точки, если бы их вообще было отсюда видно.

----------


## bry

Может это дома с Люсторфской?

----------


## Kartush2006

Вид в сторону  пл. Конституции

----------


## фауст

> Вид в сторону  пл. Конституции


  Девятиэтажка - Глушко 14.




> . Дома вдали справа это на Фонтане.


 Где-то на Александра Невского.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я тоже думаю что это угол Королева  (1а) и 25-чапаеской дивизии. А Сапсана и Веги еще просто нет. Дома вдали справа это на Фонтане.


  ИМХО нет. Там вообще все был частный сектор. Очень характерное здание, слева вообще пристройка большая. Сейчас и близко ничего похожего нет.

----------


## арнольдт

> Читаю сейчас сборник рассказов Александра Бирштейна "Одесса, улица Жуковского, дом №..."
> Ссылку не даю, поскольку целиком эту книгу в сети не нашел. Отдельные рассказы в разных местах только.
> Очень интересные воспоминания о жизни в Одессе в пятидесятых - начале шестидесятых годов двадцатого века.


 Да, это дух. Этот дух поддерживает нас до сих пор. Без него вообще, как жить?

----------


## Milkaway

> ИМХО нет. Там вообще все был частный сектор. Очень характерное здание, слева вообще пристройка большая. Сейчас и близко ничего похожего нет.


 Всё есть - всё на своих местах ............ просто за годы перед двумя зданиями на втором плане понастроили других высоток.
Очень характерное здание - это бывшее швейное уч-ще, теперь там колледж дизайна Педуниверситета - ул.Невского, 39...
Здания перед тополями - дом на три секции - ул. Ал.Невского,41/2 угол Черниговской .........можно легко проверить, проведя прямую линию по спутниковой карте ...........

----------


## арнольдт

> Вся проблема в себестоимости издания. Я промолчу про то что некоторые открытки на староконке тянут под 100 баксов одна, предположим что Дроздовский их покупал не там и намного дешевле. При тираже всего в 1000 экземпляров себестоимость самой полиграфии очень и очень высокая, увы


  Про "себестоимость издания" Вы , разумеется правы, но вот кто написал, - тоже, как-бы...  И ещё, конечно надо-бы и социальный тиражик "тиснуть", как говорят.

----------


## арнольдт

> Девятиэтажка - Глушко 14.
> 
> 
> Где-то на Александра Невского.


 Это не Одесса! Такой длинный дом, да ещё и не 9-ти этажка , есть только в районе ул Архитекторская. А вообще я утверждаю, это не Одесса!

----------


## арнольдт

Румынская администрация. А рабочие, наверно наши, а может и румынские, кто знает?! Здесь в основном румыны были,- факт!

----------


## Staccato

> Вид в сторону  пл. Конституции


 Этот же дом. 

Сейчас Глушко, 14, а на момент съемки вашей фотографии он скорее всего числился по улице Львовской, которая тогда продолжалась вплоть до нынешней Ильфа и Петрова, если не изменяет память.

----------


## brassl

> Это не Одесса! Такой длинный дом, да ещё и не 9-ти этажка , есть только в районе ул Архитекторская. А вообще я утверждаю, это не Одесса!


 А почему не 9-ти этажка? По фото 9 этажей  :smileflag: 
Вот еще из не опознанного

----------


## Kartush2006

> Это не Одесса! Такой длинный дом, да ещё и не 9-ти этажка , есть только в районе ул Архитекторская. А вообще я утверждаю, это не Одесса!


 Одесса. 100%. В Этом доме жили родители жены. Её сестра по сей день живёт. За каменным забором вдоль дорожки было кладбище. Сейчас там вновь отстроенный храм и два ресторана. А строительные вагончики на месте будущего рынка "Южный". А насчёт длины дома... Чуть правее и чуть в глубину стоит оранжевая пятиэтажка на 16 ( шестнадцать) парадных. Первый пароходский дом на этом квадрате. Там мы получили квартиру в 1971 г. Так что без обмана.....

----------


## Sergey_L

Насчёт фото Брассла - "Вот еще из не опознанного"
Как ни удивительно, но скорей всего это дом по Королёва 3а. Если проследить за расположением других домов и сравнить по Яндекс-картам или Гуглу, то хорошо видно, что 5-этажка длинная слева за домом - это М.Жукова 3, а за ней - характерная крыша "Югтранса", такой контур крыши встречается только там. Самое интересное находится в правой части фото - троллейбусное депо закрывает частный сектор, на месте которого сейчас высотный новострой. Вот только откуда это снималось - ломаю голову)) Если это именно то место, то дома №3 по Королёва ещё нет, то есть клюшка недостроенная. И снято с торца, с балкона 7 этажа углового дома.

----------


## Staccato

> Насчёт фото Брассла - "Вот еще из не опознанного"
> Как ни удивительно, но скорей всего это дом по* Королёва 3а*. Если проследить за расположением других домов и сравнить по Яндекс-картам или Гуглу, то хорошо видно, что 5-этажка длинная слева за домом - это М.Жукова 3, а за ней - характерная крыша "Югтранса", такой контур крыши встречается только там. Самое интересное находится в правой части фото - троллейбусное депо закрывает частный сектор, на месте которого сейчас высотный новострой. Вот только откуда это снималось - ломаю голову)) Если это именно то место, то дома №3 по Королёва ещё нет, то есть клюшка недостроенная. И снято с торца, с балкона 7 этажа углового дома.


 Очень похоже, только не Королева, а 25-й ЧД, 3а. А съемка могла вестись с крана соседней стройки, как вариант.

----------


## malyutka_e

У yangur фильмы об Одессе. Может уже были ?
http://yangur.livejournal.com/44195.html

----------


## malyutka_e

Опять yangur порадовал. Фильм "Мирабо" 1930 года, который частично снимался в Одессе. 18 стоп-кадров. Есть работа для Брассла :smileflag: 
http://yangur.livejournal.com/149318.html#cutid1

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще по войне: http://zanuda32.livejournal.com/?skip=10,  http://zanuda32.livejournal.com/

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
Где?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> дачу на Среднефонтанской, 30,


 По этому адресу расположена 10-этажка ((

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
Ипподром?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
> Ипподром?


 Нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

Снято на 12-я станции в 1980 году. На мысе Большой фонтан видна пограничная вышка и прожектор, которым ночью освещали берег и море: чтобы никто не сбежал в Турцию.

----------


## mlch

> Снято на 12-я станции в 1984 году. На мысе Большой фонтан видна пограничная вышка и прожектор, которым ночью освещали берег и море: чтобы никто не сбежал в Турцию.


 Ох как мы весело гудели на этом самом пляже на несколько лет раньше, отмечая окончание школы!  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ох как мы весело гудели на этом самом пляже на несколько лет раньше, отмечая окончание школы!


 Я ошибся, это 1980 год.

----------


## mlch

> Я ошибся, это 1980 год.


 Не важно. Все равно было весело. Мы были молодые, девушки - прекрасные, вино - дешевое. И все еще были живы...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не важно. Все равно было весело. Мы были молодые, девушки - прекрасные, вино - дешевое. И все еще были живы...


 Мы до сих пор встречаемся ( с 1970-го). Зимой, в клубе одесситов. А на выпускной мы были на "старике". В эту ночь погибли три космонавта...

----------


## malyutka_e

Неосуществленный проект верхней станции подъемной дороги.

----------


## VicTur

Для Брассла. Улица Привозная.

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо всем дополняющим!!! Завтра постараюсь все выложить.
И сегодня есть немного, заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

А обратили внимание во вчерашнем обновлении было объявление шмуклерской конторы?
Я, к своему стыду, не знал кто такой - шмуклер - спасибо интернету, узнал  :smileflag: 
Спасибо всем за плюсики, просмотры и добавление Архива.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кажется, на картинке разрушенного порта использована одна программка  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Кажется, на картинке разрушенного порта использована одна программка


 И не одна  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.

----------


## brassl

7 300. Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Нашел пару картинок.

----------


## Antique

> Нашел пару картинок.


 З.С. Михалевич был в шоке.

----------


## malyutka_e

> З.С. Михалевич был в шоке.


 От пургена ?

----------


## Antique

> От пургена ?


 После такого попадания пурген может и не понадобиться )

----------


## kafkastr

http://bild.utalking.net/?p=567

----------


## Trs

Ничего нового. Всё цельнотянутое с одессастори.

----------


## Malinkin

Здравствуйте,уважаемые форумчане!Очень нужна Ваша помощь...Может быть у кого-нибудь из Вас имеется информация, о проживании немецких поселений  в Одессе... что -нибудь о их вкладе в культуру и традиции Одессы...развитие инфраструктуры города,название улиц..и т.п. Буду благодарна!)

----------


## mlch

> Здравствуйте,уважаемые форумчане!Очень нужна Ваша помощь...Может быть у кого-нибудь из Вас имеется информация, о проживании немецких поселений  в Одессе... что -нибудь о их вкладе в культуру и традиции Одессы...развитие инфраструктуры города,название улиц..и т.п. Буду благодарна!)


 Вам в эту тему и сюда.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.

----------


## Malinkin

> Вам в эту тему и сюда.


 Спасибо..но вся эта информация у меня уже есть...думала,может здесь чего интересненького найду!)

----------


## malyutka_e

Немного о шампанском...

----------


## фауст

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
> Где?


  В 30-е годы зимний санаторий "Отрада" находился по адресу - Ясная 4 .

----------


## Antique

> В 30-е годы зимний санаторий "Отрада" находился по адресу - Ясная 4 .


 Конечно не очень понятно где єто, может в глубине квартала. На вид - специализированное санаторное здание 1920-1930-х годов.

А может вы знаете, где на Французском бульваре располагался санаторий №3 (1930-е годы)?

----------


## Lively

> А может вы знаете, где на Французском бульваре располагался санаторий №3 (1930-е годы)?


 Мне тоже интересно знать нумерацию санаториев. Совершенно точно могу сказать, только о санатории № 6 - это нынешний санаторий "Аркадия". Еще в 60-е годы трамвайная остановка у его  ворот со сторожкой называлась "шестой санаторий", а на самих воротах были остатки металлической арки, на которой читалось "...САНАТОРIЯ". Потом, из-за частых аварий с участием трамваев и автомобилей, выезжающих из ворот шампанского завода, вышеупомянутую остановку перенесли и теперь она перед воротами завода.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> *Пасажирському вокзалу Одеса-Головна – 60 років!*
> 
> 12 липня 2012 року залізничники, одесити та гості міста відзначили 60-річний ювілей однієї з найкращих споруд міста, пам'ятника архітектури місцевого значення — пасажирського вокзалу Одеса-Головна. Протягом цих років вокзальний комплекс постійно оновлюється, вдосконалює та розширює перелік послуг для пасажирів. Можливо, саме тому із року в рік зростає кількість пасажирів, що користуються послугами одного з найкрасивіших залізничних вокзалів України. Лише за перше півріччя поточного року понад 1,7 млн пасажирів скористалися послугами вокзалу Одеса-Головна. Зручне розташування,  просторість, величність композиції залишають по собі приємні та теплі спогади у гостей міста.
> Історія Одеського вокзалу бере свій початок у 1863 році, коли за підтримки імператора Олександра ІІ було вирішено збудувати вокзальний комплекс. Уже тоді Одеса стрімко розвивалася як культурний та торговельний центр завдяки виходу до Чорного моря. Проект залізничного вокзалу виконав петербурзький зодчий Віктор Шретер. Зведення будівлі проводилося під керуванням відомого архітектора Олександра Бернардацці. Однак, на жаль, фашистські загарбники під час Великої Вітчизняної війни зруйнували вокзал.
> 
> Згодом у 1950 році було прийнято рішення про будівництво на місці зруйнованої будівлі нового вокзалу за проектом архітектора Леоніда Чуприна. Це було всенародне будівництво, у якому взяли активну участь мешканці міста. Спеціалісти Московського метрополітену, майстри-будівельники із Закавказзя, Уралу, Карелії та просто добровольці узяли участь у будівництві.
> Композиція сучасного вокзалу успадкувала схему старої будови. 12 липня 1952 року пасажирський вокзал Одеса-Головна було введено в експлуатацію.
> 
> 19 працівників вокзалу за багаторічну сумлінну працю отримали почесні нагороди від начальника залізниці та Державної адміністрації залізничного транспорту України. Серед нагороджених був Віктор Козир, який у 1951-1952 роках брав активну участь у будівництві вокзалу на станції Одеса-Головна. «Я добре пам’ятаю дату 12 липня 1952 року – день урочистого відкриття залізничного вокзалу на станції Одеса-Головна. Навколо – починаючи від Привозу, на Пантелеймонівській вулиці, Куликовому полі, Старосінній площі – стояли люди. Море людей. Ті ж хто хотіли краще розгледіти святкове дійство розташувалися на деревах. Одесити та гості нашого міста прийшли порадіти дивній події – відроджена з руїни будівля вокзалу починала своє нове життя», - згадує події 60-річної давнини Віктор Козир.


 _Прес-служба Одеської залізниці._

----------


## Good++++

А почему Прес-служба Одеської залізниці в своем релизе не написала, что в строительстве ж.д. вокзала участвовали *все* одесситы? Отрабатывали все без исключения, даже беременные! Были специальные книжки, в которых учитывались отработки... Это была не "активна участь", а обязаловка в свободное от основной работы время (воскресенье и, наверное по вечерам в летние дни)...

----------


## Vol De Mar

> А почему Прес-служба Одеської залізниці в своем релизе не написала, что в строительстве ж.д. вокзала участвовали *все* одесситы? Отрабатывали все без исключения, даже беременные! Были специальные книжки, в которых учитывались отработки... Это была не "активна участь", а обязаловка в свободное от основной работы время (воскресенье и, наверное по вечерам в летние дни)...


 Дык вроде написало: "Це було всенародне будівництво, у якому взяли активну участь мешканці міста"

----------


## Antique

Может быть писавшие статью не знали об этом. В советской литературе конечно же не писали про обязательность добровольного участия.

----------


## Milkaway

> В 30-е годы зимний санаторий "Отрада" находился по адресу - Ясная 4 .


 Может быть какая-то ошибка ... дом на Ясной,4 когда-то был из неоштукатуренного ракушняка дореволюционной постройки Г-образный в плане ...
Вот смотрела справочник за 1957 - по адресу Ясная,6 был Научно-исследовательский институт курортологии  - очень может быть, что там он был и до войны ...
А вот по адресу ,,Отрада - Морская, 5,, - был Дом отдыха N6 ВЦСПС ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Мне тоже интересно знать нумерацию санаториев. Совершенно точно могу сказать, только о санатории № 6 - это нынешний санаторий "Аркадия". Еще в 60-е годы трамвайная остановка у его  ворот со сторожкой называлась "шестой санаторий", а на самих воротах были остатки металлической арки, на которой читалось "...САНАТОРIЯ". Потом, из-за частых аварий с участием трамваев и автомобилей, выезжающих из ворот шампанского завода, вышеупомянутую остановку перенесли и теперь она перед воротами завода.


 Санаториев ,,Аркадия,, в 1957 было аж 6 (шесть)!!!
,,Аркадия,, - 1: Новоаркадийская дор 36-39.
,,Аркадия,, - 2 : Пролетарский бульвар, 44.
,,Аркадия,, - 3 : Пролетарский б-р, 54,56,58.
,,Аркадия,, - 4 : Новоаркадийская дор. 33-35.
,,Аркадия,, - 5 : Аркадийский парк.
,,Аркадия,, - 6 : Пролетарский б-р, 40-42.

----------


## Antique

> ,,Аркадия,, - 3 : Пролетарский б-р, 54,56,58.


 А, вот это наверное то что мне надо. Сейчас это руины санатория "Украина".

----------


## Milkaway

> А может вы знаете, где на Французском бульваре располагался санаторий №3 (1930-е годы)?


 На Французском бульваре, судя по справочнику 1957, могло быть два санатория под N3:
Санаторий N3 ,,Аркадия,, Министерства здравоохранения УССР - Пролетарский б-р, 54,56,58.
Санаторий N3 им. Чувырина - ВЦСПС - Пролетарский б-р,28-30.
Вполне может быть, что так они существовали и до войны ...

----------


## Antique

> Санаторий N3 им. Чувырина - ВЦСПС - Пролетарский б-р,28-30.
> Вполне может быть, что так они существовали и до войны ...


 А вот интересно, дом 28, это дача предположительно Варфоломея Анатры, но также за дачей и за клубом "Метроном" есть здание построенное в 1930-х годах. Сейчас там общежитие ОНУ, но до войны ещё не было учебных корпусов. Не относилось ли это здание первоначально к санаторию?

----------


## brassl

Заходите, есть немного дополнений.

----------


## Mckenzie

> Да, без деревьев бульвар смотрелся тоскливо. Да, в советское время он стал выглядеть лучше, а ещё лучше — на излёте советского времени, когда асфальт поменяли на булыжник и кирпич. Да, город-парк — это заведомо лучше, чем каменные джунгли. Да, деревья нужны не только в специально отведённых местах (это, кстати, понимали и до революции, потому и озеленяли улицы). Да, город только выиграл от деревьев. Нет, деревья нисколько не ослабляют значение архитектуры.
> Это не культура приносится в жертву комфорту. Это вы хотите здоровую среду обитания принести в жертву ложно понятой культуре.
> То, что в Мадриде мало деревьев, — повод не учиться у испанцев, а сочувствовать им. Так называемый цивилизованный мир далеко не всегда достоен подражания. Отсутствие деревьев — не признак цивилизованности, а ровно наоборот.
> «Мадридский вариант» мы можем наблюдать на примере Тираспольской, которая без деревьев превратилась в неуютную, безжизненную улицу, по которой не то что гулять — пересекать её неприятно.
> Ваша точка зрения на руку врагам города. Глядишь, какой-нибудь новый гурвиц ухватится за вашу идею, вырубит Приморский, а потом поставит себе в заслугу «благоустройство городского центра».
> Рад отметить, что не я один так думаю.
> А «Кемпинский» должен быть разрушен.


 +100

----------


## Киров

> Мне бабушка рассказывала, что ходила на разборку руин вокзала на позднем сроке беременности...


 Раньше с беременностью не носились,как с писанной торбой-родила в поле и пошла косить дальше...и так бывало по 12 раз а то и больше.

----------


## Milkaway

Продолжаю просматривать справочник за 1957 год - Курорты, Санатории, Дома отдыха...
... очень заинтриговала строчка: Санаторий имени Дзержинского - Лагерный пер,3 ... Сначала подумала - это где-то рядом с Тюремным замком  - возможно какой-то из переулков, выходящих на ул. Лагерную, так сказать, с минимальным отрывам от работы, но потом что-то засомневалась .... Где же этот переулок - подозреваю, что с того времени его переименовали ...

----------


## Antique

> Продолжаю просматривать справочник за 1957 год - Курорты, Санатории, Дома отдыха...
> ... очень заинтриговала строчка: Санаторий имени Дзержинского - Лагерный пер,3 ... Сначала подумала - это где-то рядом с Тюремным замком  - возможно какой-то из переулков, выходящих на ул. Лагерную, так сказать, с минимальным отрывам от работы, но потом что-то засомневалась .... Где же этот переулок - подозреваю, что с того времени его переименовали ...


 Лагерный переулок - это часть Пионерской улицы между проспектом Шевченко и  Французским бульваром. Санаторий ГПУ им. Дзержинского - это санаторий СБУ "Одесса".

----------


## Milkaway

Арка возле ,,Шахского дворца,, - фото из авторского альбома Вадима Николаевича Шулеко - ,,Одесса - признание в любви,, ..........

----------


## Jorjic

> Раньше с беременностью не носились,как с писанной торбой-родила в поле и пошла косить дальше...и так бывало по 12 раз а то и больше.


 Да, я тоже помню. Вот бы вернуть те времена. 12 раз (а то и больше) родила, штук пять (если повезет) выживет. И никаких проблем.
ЗЫ. У моей прабабушки на могильном камне была надпись "... детей рожденных 15, из них в живых 5".

----------


## Пушкин

> Санаториев ,,Аркадия,, в 1957 было аж 6 (шесть)!!!
> ,,Аркадия,, - 1: Новоаркадийская дор 36-39.
> ,,Аркадия,, - 2 : Пролетарский бульвар, 44.
> ,,Аркадия,, - 3 : Пролетарский б-р, 54,56,58.
> ,,Аркадия,, - 4 : Новоаркадийская дор. 33-35.
> ,,Аркадия,, - 5 : Аркадийский парк.
> ,,Аркадия,, - 6 : Пролетарский б-р, 40-42.


  Ещё есть санаторий "Аркадия" погранслужбы Гагаринское плато 1, землю хотели забрать, но вроде отбили...

----------


## Пушкин

Если бы где в генплане была прописана норма сохранения архитектурно-исторической среды, а компетентные службы, жестко, за этим следили - было бы здорово...

----------


## Milkaway

> Если бы где в генплане была прописана норма сохранения архитектурно-исторической среды, а компетентные службы, жестко, за этим следили - было бы здорово...


 ..... к пятилетней годовщине одесских курортов из Наркомздрава в Одессу пришла поздравительная телеграмма: ,, ...из места былого _разгула буржазии_ курорты превратились в могучую кузницу здоровья трудящихся. Лозунг - _курорты - для трудящихся_ - должен и впредь пламенем гореть на Красном курортном знамени! Пусть одесские курорты развиваются еще больше, чтобы помочь Советской республике восстановить _основной капитал страны - живую силу и здоровье трудящихся_!...,,

----------


## VicTur

> ,, ...из места былого _разгула буржазии_ курорты превратились в могучую кузницу здоровья трудящихся. Лозунг - _курорты - для трудящихся_ - должен и впредь пламенем гореть на Красном курортном знамени! Пусть одесские курорты развиваются еще больше, чтобы помочь Советской республике восстановить _основной капитал страны - живую силу и здоровье трудящихся_!...,,


 Какие хорошие слова...

----------


## kafkastr

http://ljwanderer.livejournal.com/167196.html

----------


## фауст

> А может вы знаете, где на Французском бульваре располагался санаторий №3 (1930-е годы)?


  Номерные санатории в 30-е годы относились к Куяльницкому курорту.
№1 Им. Ленина Для стационарных больных
№2 Им.Семашко ( бывш. сан. д-ра Амброжевича ) .Расположен на горе.
№ 3 Им. Карла Маркса ( Для гинекологических и неврологических  больных)
№ 4 Пансионат Центральный




> Может быть какая-то ошибка ... дом на Ясной,4 когда-то был из неоштукатуренного ракушняка дореволюционной постройки Г-образный в плане ....


  Возможно фотографировались где-то рядом. Но сам зимний санаторий "Отрада" располагался  по адресу Ясная 4 , в бывшей клинике д-ра Дю-Буше.
   В особняке Дюбуше (ул. Ясная, д.4) размещались Курортная гостиница "Отрада" (для больных, приезжающих на курорт) и Зимний санаторий "Отрада" (для желудочных, нервных и сердечных больных).

http://ukrainaincognita.com/en/odeska-oblast/odesa/klinika-charlza-dyu-bushe/odessa-charlz-dyu-bushe

----------


## Antique

> Номерные санатории в 30-е годы относились к Куяльницкому курорту.
> №1 Им. Ленина Для стационарных больных
> №2 Им.Семашко ( бывш. сан. д-ра Амброжевича ) .Расположен на горе.
> № 3 Им. Карла Маркса ( Для гинекологических и неврологических  больных)
> № 4 Пансионат Центральный


 Спасибо!

----------


## Milkaway

> Возможно фотографировались где-то рядом. Но сам зимний санаторий "Отрада" располагался  по адресу Ясная 4 , в бывшей клинике д-ра Дю-Буше.


 Да, именно этот дом там и стоял ... но фотографировались явно в другом месте....

----------


## malyutka_e

> Скачиваем книгу и любуемся видами городов Российской Империи ( 1902 год)
> Есть 3 фото Одессы:
> 1) Бульварная лестница
> 2) Вид на Николаевский бульвар с крыши Думы
> 3) Вид на Одесский порт.
> 
> http://mirknig.com/knigi/history/118...nyy-albom.html


 Вместе с книгой вы получаете вирус "Троян". Удачи :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

А где был первый дом Штиглица ?

----------


## фауст

> Вместе с книгой вы получаете вирус "Троян". Удачи


 Мой антивирусник- не реагировал. 
Убрал ссылку на всякий случай.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мой антивирусник- не реагировал. 
> Убрал ссылку на всякий случай.


 Поздно... Если вы скачали, то вирус уже у вас.

----------


## Antique

> Вместе с книгой вы получаете вирус "Троян". Удачи


 А вы через какой файлобменник качали?

----------


## malyutka_e

по ссылке.

----------


## Antique

> по ссылке.


 А, я теперь понимаю, где вы нашли трояна. На сайте есть ложная ссылка, которая ведёт непонятно на что замаскированное под интерфейс Letitbit (Подписана как "c сервера прямых загрузок рекламодателя"). А ссылки на скачивание расположены прямо под описанием теми же маленькими буквами, там два сервера на выбор.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот интересная карта оползней 1935 года. Тогда этим еще занимались.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А, я теперь понимаю, где вы нашли трояна. На сайте есть ложная ссылка, которая ведёт непонятно на что замаскированное под интерфейс Letitbit (Подписана как "c сервера прямых загрузок рекламодателя"). А ссылки на скачивание расположены прямо под описанием теми же маленькими буквами, там два сервера на выбор.


 Никакой ложной ссылки, просто нажал на эту толстую зеленую стрелку... и все.

----------


## Antique

> Никакой ложной ссылки, просто нажал на эту толстую зеленую стрелку... и все.


 Ну это и есть ложная ссылка, рабочие ссылки в кадр не попали.

----------


## Ranke

> Вместе с книгой вы получаете вирус "Троян". Удачи


 Оригинал альбома:
РГБ, Москва

Автор: Асс А.
"Россия в картинах: художественный и промышленный альбом"
Одесса Тип. кн-ва Г. Н. Каранта 1902
Изд. 1903 г. вышло под загл.: Художественный и промышленный альбом

Он-лайн просмотр/скачать [pdf, 64.33 Mb] >>>

----------


## Ranke

> Вот интересная карта оползней 1935 года. Тогда этим еще занимались.


 Дополняю.
путеводитель "Пляжи Одессы"
А. Кузьмин, 1975 год
глава "Иду на оползень"

----------


## Ranke

1. Подскажите историю двух ветхих зданий на Ланжероне, что справа/слева от пушки. Сейчас в одном из них дирекция, бухгалтерия, медпункт, электрощитовая?
2. История пушки. От куда, когда и на честь чего установлена?
3. Встречал в нете довоенный (?) аэрофотоснимок пляжа. Не помню где. Может,  кто знает? Спасибо.

  
foto by IPAAT,  Sergei Leshchinsky

----------


## myspring73

> Арка возле ,,Шахского дворца,, - фото из авторского альбома Вадима Николаевича Шулеко - ,,Одесса - признание в любви,, ..........Вложение 4535733


 простите серость, а эта арка уцелела? а то я в упор не припоминаю

----------


## Antique

> простите серость, а эта арка уцелела? а то я в упор не припоминаю


 Снесена.

----------


## Lively

Обращаюсь за помощью к Высокому Собранию. Сорри, если где то в чем то офтоп.
Суть дела вот в чем. В Одессу из Уфы на отдых, на пару недель приехала моя давняя заочная интернет-знакомая (Лариса), соратница по военно-мемориальному поисковому делу. Во время встречи выяснилось, что ее интересы весьма разносторонни, среди прочего ее интересует история Одесского футбола. Поскольку так в жизни получилось, что я и футбол идем по жизни на не пересекающихся курсах, помощник в этом деле из меня еще тот..... Лариса побывала в музее на стадионе "Черноморца" и с удивлением обнаружила, что экспозиция охватывает период с 30-х годов и позже. ( А ее, как раз интересует период с начала века). По какой причине в музее нет этой информации? На момент визита директор отсутствовал, ответа получить не удалось.
Второй вопрос. По архивным документам Александр Петрович Злочевский (тренер), 1895 года рождения был призван Кагановичским РВК г. Одессы еще в мае 1941 года, благополучно закончил войну инженер-майором и жил в Одессе, по крайней мере до 1955 года. Известно ли кому, где он жил? Хотелось бы найти возможность побеседовать с соседями, возможно и родственниками.... Подскажите, пожалуйста, где и с кем можно плодотворно пообщаться на футбольно-исторические темы.

----------


## Milkaway

> Лариса побывала в музее на стадионе "Черноморца" и с удивлением обнаружила, что экспозиция охватывает период с 30-х годов и позже. ( А ее, как раз интересует период с начала века). По какой причине в музее нет этой информации? На момент визита директор отсутствовал, ответа получить не удалось.
> 
> Второй вопрос. По архивным документам Александр Петрович Злочевский (тренер), 1895 года рождения был призван Кагановичским РВК г. Одессы еще в мае 1941 года, благополучно закончил войну инженер-майором и жил в Одессе, по крайней мере до 1955 года. Известно ли кому, где он жил? Хотелось бы найти возможность побеседовать с соседями, возможно и родственниками.... Подскажите, пожалуйста, где и с кем можно плодотворно пообщаться на футбольно-исторические темы.


 Могу посоветовать поискать книжечку на 22 стр. неизвестного автора и неизвестного года (видимо самиздат) ,,Страницы истории Одесского футбола,, - часть первая. Была куплена мной на книжной развалке у Куликова поля пару лет назад.
В нейутверждается, что официальная история одесского футбола начинается аж в 1878 году - когда англичане завезли эту игру в наши края, тем самым положив начало увлечению футболом местного населения ... в начале ХХ века игра набирает всё больше сторонников среди одесской молодежи - образуется много разных команд - и дворовых и учебных - реалисты ,,копчёнки,, и гимназисты ,,селёдки,, ... 1908 - 1910 образуются первые клубы - Одесский кружок футбола ОКФ, ШК - школьный кружок при 3-й гимназии, потом появились ,,Спортинг-клуб,, ,,Флорида,, ,,Вега,, ,,Индо,, ... греки создали команду ,,Виктория,, немцы - ,,Турн ферайн,, ... с этого времени стали систематически проводиться товарищеские матчи между созданными командами.
Первый чемпионат Одессы официально стартовал 20 февраля 1911 - по положению первенство разыгрывалось для команд сразу в три категории, редакцией журнала ,,Спортивная жизнь,, был учрежден переходящий кубок - за него тогда боролись пять клубов: ОБАК, ОКФ,ШК ,,Виктория,,  команда ,,Южного спортивного общества,,и ,,Спортинг-клуб,,. По итогам первенства, финишировавшего 24 апреля 1911, победу одержали англичане, а Спортинг был вторым.
С того же года было принято решение проводить турниры в в два полусезона - осенний и весенний. Теперь победитель получал ,,Кубок Джекобса,, а занявший второе место - ,,Серебряный щит Боханова,, ...
Осенью 1913 - разыгрывалось первенство России, в котором принимала участие и победила сборная Одессы.

Александр Петрович Злочевский - ,,Сашка-Злот,, ,,Сашка Бейт,, познакомился с футболом в 1908 в Александровском парке в яме ,,Черного моря,,. Он был всесторонне развитым спортсменом - занимался лёгкой атлетикой, гимнастикой, плаваньем....Сначала он выступал за ,,Вегу,, потом перешел в ШК - Шереметьевский кружок 3-й гимназии, вместе с которой и стал чемпионом Одессы. В августе 1917 вместе с другими спортсменами он возвращается в Одессу и снова выступает в матчах...
По профессии ,,Саша-Злот,, - сын прачки с Отрадной улицы, был инженером. в годы ВОВ был инженер-полковником - начальником 5го Отдела управления артснабжения по эксплуатации. 7.09.1943 награждён медалью ,,За боевые заслуги,,. 27.05.1945 - награждён орденом Отечественной войны 2ой степени....В 1955 - 29 марта Одесса отметила его 60-ти летие. В настоящее время проводятся соревнования, названные его именем ....

Злочевскому посвящена небольшая глава в книге Игоря Чоппа ,,Легенды и были старой Отрады,, - ,,Семечки бабушки Злочевской,,.
Там говорится о том, что до войны он с матерью проживали в подвале дома на ул. Отрадной, в домеКукушкиной. Правильнее наверное - доходный дом Кокушкиных - Отрадная,6...
Вот очень кратко .....

----------


## Пушкин

> Арка возле ,,Шахского дворца,, - фото из авторского альбома Вадима Николаевича Шулеко - ,,Одесса - признание в любви,, ..........Вложение 4535733


 


> простите серость, а эта арка уцелела? а то я в упор не припоминаю


 


> Снесена.


 Её развернули http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.735701%...9409353721%2C0

----------


## mlch

> Её развернули http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.735701%...9409353721%2C0


 Нынешняя уже и башенки на углах появились Хотя общий стиль выдержан. Вы правы. 
Хотя, возможно, эти въездные ворота существовали и раньше, одновременно со снесенной аркой.

----------


## Antique

> Её развернули


 А всё таки ширина существующей арки не соответствует ширине улицы, на старой фотографии арка имеет ширину немного меньшую, чем проезжая часть улицы.

----------


## Milkaway

> Её развернули http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.735701%...9409353721%2C0


 Как это - ,,развернули,, ......... разобрали, а потом снова сложили или вырыли котлован и переместили арку в месте с фундаментом???...........
Я помню с детства этот дворец еще в страшном состоянии и Арка входная была такая же ,,страшная,, и загадочная ...........возможно ли было ее каким-то образом переместить, чтобы не повредить основательно ....

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Пушкин;30605895]Её развернули
Это такая шутка ?

----------


## Kamin

Арка и входные ворота это не одно и тоже!

----------


## Морячуга

Если все будут бездействовать, то Одессу разберут по кирпичику...

----------


## Jorjic

> А всё таки ширина существующей арки не соответствует ширине улицы, на старой фотографии арка имеет ширину немного меньшую, чем проезжая часть улицы.


 Дело в том, что за аркой улицы, как таковой, уже не было. Вот вид арки в профиль
Извините, у меня скорость вообще никакая. Сейчас поругаюсь с провайдером и попробую выложить.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот вид арки в профиль:

----------


## Greenya

> Вот вид арки в профиль:


 Замечательная фотография! Я и не знал что на месте пятиэтажки никогда ничего не было

----------


## Jorjic

Пока искал фото, обнаружил еще такое и решил покрасоваться. Это я еду в 17-м трамвае в Аркадию (или обратно). Обратите внимание на расположение скамеек - вдоль движения, как в десантном самолете. Еще были вагоны с перемещаемыми спинками - можно было сидеть лицом вперед или спиной. Видимо это осталось со времен вагонов типа "здравствуй-прощай", как я помню на линии 19-го.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот еще с той же пленки. Я уже писал, что тир в Аркадии просуществовал сквозь века, несмотря ни на что. И это место тоже практически не изменилось.

----------


## Jorjic

Ну и еще одно фото. Это мои родители в Аркадии на аллее, идущей в сторону города.

----------


## Пушкин

> Как это - ,,развернули,, ......... разобрали, а потом снова сложили или вырыли котлован и переместили арку в месте с фундаментом???...........
> Я помню с детства этот дворец еще в страшном состоянии и Арка входная была такая же ,,страшная,, и загадочная ...........возможно ли было ее каким-то образом переместить, чтобы не повредить основательно ....


  Конечно разобрали, но нынешняя арка очень даже похожа - пример я привел выше...Уверен что она из того же материала - поэтому и написал - "перенесли"...

----------


## Greenya

Старую арку снесли как минимум лет 40-50 назад, а новая построена когда в Шахский перебрался Морской Транспортный Банк, так что вряд ли она из того же материала

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот вид арки в профиль:


  Друзья, посмотрите фото Люфтваффе августа 44, по моему там рядом с аркой дом стоит, хотя я могу и ошибаться...

----------


## Пушкин

> Старую арку снесли как минимум лет 40-50 назад, а новая построена когда в Шахский перебрался Морской Транспортный Банк, так что вряд ли она из того же материала


  При Культпросвет училище в 80х, арка уже была...

----------


## Milkaway

> При Культпросвет училище в 80х, арка уже была...


 Точно - была! Мой папа в 70-х туда ходил в фотоклуб ,,Фотон,, - подтверждает, что была.
А еще у меня где-то был буклет ,,Арх-проект МДМ,, Повстанюков - они этот дом реконструировали для банка. Там обязательно должны быть фото до и фото после ... еслинайду ....

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну и еще одно фото. Это мои родители в Аркадии на аллее, идущей в сторону города.


 Jorjic, огромное спасибо за все Ваши фотографии.

----------


## Greenya

> Точно - была! Мой папа в 70-х туда ходил в фотоклуб ,,Фотон,, - подтверждает, что была.
> А еще у меня где-то был буклет ,,Арх-проект МДМ,, Повстанюков - они этот дом реконструировали для банка. Там обязательно должны быть фото до и фото после ... еслинайду ....


 Значит видимо я ошибся. Извините. Просто я смутно припоминаю что никакого забора там уже в конце 90-х не было (по крайней мере со стороны бульвара Жванецкого). А зачем тогда ворота, если вокруг них все открыто?

----------


## Пушкин

> Значит видимо я ошибся. Извините. Просто я смутно припоминаю что никакого забора там уже в конце 90-х не было (по крайней мере со стороны бульвара Жванецкого). А зачем тогда ворота, если вокруг них все открыто?


   Тут вы тоже к сожалению ошибаетесь - был забор, не тот что сейчас, но был.

----------


## Пушкин

> Точно - была! Мой папа в 70-х туда ходил в фотоклуб ,,Фотон,, - подтверждает, что была.
> А еще у меня где-то был буклет ,,Арх-проект МДМ,, Повстанюков - они этот дом реконструировали для банка. Там обязательно должны быть фото до и фото после ... еслинайду ....


  и как вы считает, хорошо реконструировали?

----------


## Greenya

Ну он наверно был только вдоль ул. Гоголя

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну он наверно был только вдоль ул. Гоголя


 нет и дальше  (налево) тоже был...

----------


## Greenya

Налево всмысле от арки?

----------


## Antique

> Дело в том, что за аркой улицы, как таковой, уже не было. Вот вид арки в профиль
> Извините, у меня скорость вообще никакая. Сейчас поругаюсь с провайдером и попробую выложить.


 Суть немного не в этом. Существующая арка уже, чем та, что стояла поперёк улицы.

----------


## Milkaway

> Ну он наверно был только вдоль ул. Гоголя


 Забор был по ул.Гоголя, поворачивал налево до самого угла здания Шахского дворца. Во время реконструкции забор отодвинули от здания на несколько метров таким образом, чтобы он отгораживал его полностью - сделали и новую дорожку поближе к обрыву.
Ищу буклет - пока найти не могу...

----------


## Пушкин

> Налево всмысле от арки?


  Налево от улицы Гоголя

----------


## Greenya

> Забор был по ул.Гоголя, поворачивал налево до самого угла здания Шахского дворца.


 Большое спасибо за такой коммент. А то создавалось впечатление что этот забор шел от арки в сторону склона, а затем магическим образом обрывался... Уходил в параллельную вселенную)

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Ну и еще одно фото. Это мои родители в Аркадии на аллее, идущей в сторону города.


 Напомните, какой это год?

----------


## VicTur

> Замечательная фотография! Я и не знал что на месте пятиэтажки никогда ничего не было


 Было. Чтобы убедиться в этом, достаточно посмотреть фильм «Мирабо» (1930).
Старый дом на месте пятиэтажки, если правильно помню, снесли румыны.

----------


## Jorjic

> Напомните, какой это год?


 1954-й.

----------


## Пушкин

> Было. Чтобы убедиться в этом, достаточно посмотреть фильм «Мирабо» (1930).
> Старый дом на месте пятиэтажки, если правильно помню, снесли румыны.


  По этим кадрам не видно что там стоял дом, а вот тут четко видно... :smileflag:

----------


## polvnic

Напомню, арку, дома на Гоголя рассматривали в http://odessa-history.livejournal.com/116792.html

До начала 60-х в Шахском дворце был штаб (по-моему Одесской военно-морской базы), он был окружен высоким глухим забором, были ворота ( без башенок и излишеств), у которых стоял часовой с винтовкой с примкнутым штыком.

----------


## Milkaway

> По этим кадрам не видно что там стоял дом, а вот тут четко видно...


 Согласна с Вами - рядом с нынешним N5 был еще домик ... что вполне логично для архитектурного ансамбля с Аркой...
Интересно было сравнить виды Люфтваффе с современными спутниковыми снимками ....

----------


## Milkaway

> и как вы считает, хорошо реконструировали?


 ..........карамельно-гламурно ....на вкус заказчика ..........
..........лично мне  - не нравиттся............

----------


## Milkaway

> Напомню, арку, дома на Гоголя рассматривали в http://odessa-history.livejournal.com/116792.html
> 
> До начала 60-х в Шахском дворце был штаб (по-моему Одесской военно-морской базы), он был окружен высоким глухим забором, были ворота ( без башенок и излишеств), у которых стоял часовой с винтовкой с примкнутым штыком.


 Спасибо за интересные дополнения.
На Вашем фото тоже видно здание которое было раньше на месте хрущёвки...

----------


## malyutka_e

> ..........карамельно-гламурно ....на вкус заказчика ..........
> ..........лично мне  - не нравиттся............


 А вот как это было в оригинале, до всяческих домыслов Повстанюков. Арх. Гонсиоровский, 50-е годы позапрошлого века...

----------


## Milkaway

> А вот как это было в оригинале, до всяческих домыслов Повстанюков. Арх. Гонсиоровский, 50-е годы позапрошлого века...


 Замечательное фото - загадочный ,,Старинный замок,, .... вот только почему в наше время не захотели ,,обновить,, дворец как Когановские здания или Кирху - вопрос .... не верю, что на тот момент - начало 2000х - не было такой технической возможности или финансовой у заказчика ... а так - дух времени, к сожалению, утерян ...

----------


## Schock

Возле кирхи есть немецкое общество Видергебурд Там масса книг , выпущенных по теме  Есть и в продаже А Вам зачем ?Есть люди, читающие экскурсию Немецкая Одесса


> Здравствуйте,уважаемые форумчане!Очень нужна Ваша помощь...Может быть у кого-нибудь из Вас имеется информация, о проживании немецких поселений  в Одессе... что -нибудь о их вкладе в культуру и традиции Одессы...развитие инфраструктуры города,название улиц..и т.п. Буду благодарна!)

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
Извините, что пропустил пару дней, нет что то ни какой "жизнерадостной способности", хотя материала еще на год вперед. 

Ребята, все в жизни суета, главное что б Вы и Ваши близкие были здоровы. 
ВСЕМ УДАЧИ и ХОРОШЕГО ВЕЧЕРА!

----------


## Schock

Мои предки немцы Вели семейные изысканияЮ если надо 


> Спасибо..но вся эта информация у меня уже есть...думала,может здесь чего интересненького найду!)

----------


## Пушкин

> А вот как это было в оригинале, до всяческих домыслов Повстанюков. Арх. Гонсиоровский, 50-е годы позапрошлого века...


  А где же арка?))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Напомню, арку, дома на Гоголя рассматривали в http://odessa-history.livejournal.com/116792.html
> 
> До начала 60-х в Шахском дворце был штаб (по-моему Одесской военно-морской базы), он был окружен высоким глухим забором, были ворота ( без башенок и излишеств), у которых стоял часовой с винтовкой с примкнутым штыком.


  О так там ещё  дом справа есть на месте бульвара Жванецкого, а следующий был на верно дом Азарта, построенный тоже в виде замка...

----------


## polvnic

> О так там ещё  дом справа есть на месте бульвара Жванецкого, а следующий был на верно дом Азарта, построенный тоже в виде замка...


 За правым домом на фото - Преображенская, потом целый квартал "высоток" до Торговой, бывшим домом Азарта.




> А где же арка?))))


 Арка была немного (метров на 10-20) выше по улице, на стыке с домом Гоголя,4.

----------


## Greenya

> За правым домом на фото - Преображенская, потом целый квартал "высоток" до Торговой, бывшим домом Азарта.


 Не совсем так. Фотография похоже зеркально повернута, т.е. справа - ул. Гоголя, а слева идут дома по Комсомольскому бульвару. И в самом левом краю возможно видно часть дома Азарта.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не совсем так. Фотография похоже зеркально повернута, т.е. справа - ул. Гоголя, а слева идут дома по Комсомольскому бульвару. И в самом левом краю возможно видно часть дома Азарта.


 Похоже, что это так.

----------


## polvnic

> Не совсем так. Фотография похоже зеркально повернута, т.е. справа - ул. Гоголя, а слева идут дома по Комсомольскому бульвару. И в самом левом краю возможно видно часть дома Азарта.


 Действительно, похоже. Попробую покрутить, посмотреть. Думал, что слева - крыша Воронцовского.

----------


## Milkaway

> А где же арка?))))


 Так её же, как Вы сказали - переместили ...
Никак не могу найти буклет Повстанюков - тогда бы всё стало понятно...

----------


## Milkaway

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
> Извините, что пропустил пару дней, нет что то ни какой "жизнерадостной способности", хотя материала еще на год вперед. 
> 
> Ребята, все в жизни суета, главное что б Вы и Ваши близкие были здоровы. 
> ВСЕМ УДАЧИ и ХОРОШЕГО ВЕЧЕРА!


 МОЖЕТ НУЖНА НАША ПОМОЩЬ ???

----------


## Пушкин

> Так её же, как Вы сказали - переместили ...
> Никак не могу найти буклет Повстанюков - тогда бы всё стало понятно...


  Сори, но я не у вас спрашивал, а мне уже ответили...

----------


## Пушкин

> За правым домом на фото - Преображенская, потом целый квартал "высоток" до Торговой, бывшим домом Азарта.
> 
> 
> 
> Арка была немного (метров на 10-20) выше по улице, на стыке с домом Гоголя,4.


  Спасибо, фото не обычное - значит снимали спиной к арке, теперь вопрос в другом - если от арки отходил забор закрывающий территорию участка, зачем тогда ставить маленький заборчик вокруг самого дома?

----------


## Пушкин

> Не совсем так. Фотография похоже зеркально повернута, т.е. справа - ул. Гоголя, а слева идут дома по Комсомольскому бульвару. И в самом левом краю возможно видно часть дома Азарта.


  Действительно, фото зеркально повернута...

----------


## Milkaway

> Сори, но я не у вас спрашивал, а мне уже ответили...


 Ах, извините блондинку .... не удержалась !!!!!

----------


## Пушкин

> Ах, извините блондинку .... не удержалась !!!!!

----------


## polvnic

> Спасибо, фото не обычное - значит снимали спиной к арке, теперь вопрос в другом - если от арки отходил забор закрывающий территорию участка, зачем тогда ставить маленький заборчик вокруг самого дома?


 Как я писал ранее в odessa-history: "Я провел детство в этом квартале. После того, как в конце 50-х (или в начале 60-х) из дворца убрали штаб Одесской военно-морской базы, снесли забор. Мы лазили по всему дворцу, флигелям, крышам. Всё это,хоть и имело запущенный вид, но выглядело гораздо "моложе" арки, которую мы, конечно, по детским впечатлениям, считали остатками более древних строений.(Может быть госпиталя, который был на этом месте ранее?, или остатки какой-то крепости?)." Возможно дворец и арка - не один ансамбль. Также мы не знаем что было на месте Гоголя 1/3.

----------


## Antique

> Также мы не знаем что было на месте Гоголя 1/3.


 В начале века тут было два участка: 1. И. Легантини, 3. Крылов. К 1907-му году всё поменялось: 1. А. Крылов, 2. Э.Я. Гольдсмит, причём тогда на Гоголя, 1 размещалось некое сельскохозяйственное общество.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.

----------


## brassl

Нашел Одесские фото Рауля в великолепном качестве, пока боюсь "забирать" в Архив (сегодняшнее, это скан из книги).
Зайти сюда, зарегиться и скачать по ссылке Рауль
У кого не получиться скачать, дадите ящик  - скину

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Обращаюсь за помощью к Высокому Собранию. Сорри, если где то в чем то офтоп.
> Суть дела вот в чем. В Одессу из Уфы на отдых, на пару недель приехала моя давняя заочная интернет-знакомая (Лариса), соратница по военно-мемориальному поисковому делу. Во время встречи выяснилось, что ее интересы весьма разносторонни, среди прочего ее интересует история Одесского футбола. Поскольку так в жизни получилось, что я и футбол идем по жизни на не пересекающихся курсах, помощник в этом деле из меня еще тот..... Лариса побывала в музее на стадионе "Черноморца" и с удивлением обнаружила, что экспозиция охватывает период с 30-х годов и позже. ( А ее, как раз интересует период с начала века). По какой причине в музее нет этой информации? На момент визита директор отсутствовал, ответа получить не удалось.
> Второй вопрос. По архивным документам Александр Петрович Злочевский (тренер), 1895 года рождения был призван Кагановичским РВК г. Одессы еще в мае 1941 года, благополучно закончил войну инженер-майором и жил в Одессе, по крайней мере до 1955 года. Известно ли кому, где он жил? Хотелось бы найти возможность побеседовать с соседями, возможно и родственниками.... Подскажите, пожалуйста, где и с кем можно плодотворно пообщаться на футбольно-исторические темы.


  Зарождение футбола в Одессе
1878—1920
Некий француз по имени Альфред Миссон писал в своей книге «Воспоминания и наблюдения одного путешественника», изданной в 1689 году: «На Британских островах существует футбол, игра приятная и полезная, которая заключается в следующем: наполненный воздухом кожаный мяч размером с человеческую голову толкают носком ноги и заставляют его перелетать с места на место. Играют в футбол на улицах, и каждый желающий принимает в нем участие». (Из книги «Футбольный клуб», «Парни юга». Альваро Юнке).

В Одессу футбол пришел благодаря англичанам. В 1878 году англичане, проживающие в Одессе, организовали «Одесский Британский Атлетический Клуб» (ОБАК). По свидетельству первого историка одесского футбола Б. Галинского, на территории тогда еще царской России это был первый спортивный клуб, культивирующий футбол.

Долгое время ОБАК проводил матчи исключительно с командами английских судов, которые приходили в Одессу. Изредка, как свидетельствуют документы, проводились встречи с футболистами румынского города Галаца.

ОБАК был закрытым клубом, в него допускались лишь английские, либо бывшие английские подданные. Важно понять, что жившие на территории Одессы англичане (равно как и французы, итальянцы, немцы, греки, болгары, поляки и т. д.) были одесситами. А то, что они поначалу играли в футбол между собой, объясняется просто: других соперников в городе просто еще не существовало.

Со временем игра стала популярной и среди горожан-не британцев. В последней четверти XIX века в Одессе граждан, прибывших из европейских стран, было 15 процентов от всего остального населения. Британцев — тысячи. Можно ли считать иностранцами людей, проживающих в таком количестве в одном городе? Нет! Следовательно, с этого момента и ведет свою историю одесский, как и бывший российский, а ныне и украинский футбол.

Одесский футбол в начале XX века
Первые команды, зарегистрированные на бумаге, появились в Одессе в 1907 году, когда под руководством преподавателей учебных заведений были образованы ученические команды. Они объединялись в клубы.

Осенью 1908 года состоялась товарищеская игра между юными спортсменами гимназии Юнгмейстера и непобедимым ОБАК. Победили гимназисты — 1:0. В 1908-1910 годы оформляют свои уставы «Шереметьевский кружок» (ШК), «Одесский кружок футбола» (ОКФ), «Спортинг клуб» (СК), и в 1910 году вместе с ОБАКом создают лигу, которая через год организовала первый розыгрыш Городского первенства.

Для полной иллюстрации футбола тех времен приведем несколько выдержек из журнала «Спортивная жизнь». «12 декабря состоялся матч между 1-м тимом (командой) ОКФ и командой Ноццолини. Первая половина прошла оживленно, вторая вяло, отчасти из-за ветра. Победил тим ОФК — 3:2. Рефери был безупречен».

«Прошла встреча 2-го тима ШК с 1-м тимом студентов. Состав обеих команд был пестрым, и силы распределились неравномерно. В тиме ШК было пять игроков 3-ей команды, а в студенческом тиме было только четыре студента, остальные же были взяты из посторонних команд. Несмотря на неравенство сил, сборная команда была побита 3:0».

«К прискорбию нашего футбола я должен отметить весьма печальную вещь. Большинство одесских команд за исключением Шереметьевской и нескольких других, часто не играют в составе из своих игроков, для того лишь, чтобы побить какую-либо команду. Для того чтобы устранить это печальное явление, губящее все команды, я предлагаю капитанам всех команд составить списки своей команды со всеми подробностями относительно игроков, и объясняться с капитанами других одесских команд и потребовать, чтобы игроки, означенные в списках, не играли бы со стороны других команд».

Официальной датой открытия первого футбольного чемпионата Одессы считается 20 февраля 1911 года. В этот день в первых лиговых матчах встретились ШК — ОКФ (3:0) и ОБАК — «Станд» (3:1). Чемпионами Одессы становились: 1911 весна и 1911 и 1912 годов — ОБАК, 1912 и 1913 годов — ШК, 1913 и 1914 годов — «Спортинг клуб», 1914 и 1915 годов — ШК, 1915 и 1916 — «Спортинг клуб», 1916 и 1917 годов — ОКФ, 1917-1918 годов — «Вега».

В одесской лиге ведущее место в те времена еще продолжали занимать англичане. Они по примеру розыгрыша чемпионата Англии предложили начинать первенство города осенью и заканчивать весной следующего года.

Одесса на всероссийской арене
Но это, как говорится, внутренние дела, а что же Одесса представляла себя на уровне России? Впервые вопрос о комплектовании сборной Одессы стал в 1912 году — в связи с проведением первого чемпионата России. К сожалению, в силу целого ряда организационных проволочек сборная не смогла принять участия в тех соревнованиях.

После того, как 16 сентября Харьков проиграл Москве (1:6), а Киев не явился на игру в Петербург (-:+), был проведен полуфинал Петербург — Москва — 2:2 и 4:1. И вот после этого одесситам было предложено сыграть 11 ноября финал с Питером. Но, как говорилось выше, этот матч так и не состоялся. На общем собрании 20 января 1913 года члены ВФС признали сборную Петербурга первым чемпионом России.

Второе первенство России проходило в 1913 году в период с 16 сентября по 20 октября. Футболисты были разделены на две зоны: «северную» и «южную». В «северной» зоне победили представители Петербурга (поочередно переиграв Лодзь-+:- и Москву — 3:0), в «южной» — одесситы, выигравшие сборных Николаева — 3:2, Херсона (фактически «Херсонский Кружок спорта») — 10:0 и Харькова — 2:0.

Проведение финала состоялось в Одессе (20 октября 1913 года), на поле, расположенном на Французском бульваре рядом с нынешним стадионом ОГУ (сейчас там находятся корпусы биофака ОГУ). Присутствовало на игре около четырех тысяч человек, расположившихся вокруг поля в несколько рядов.

Матч начался стремительными атаками гостей, но отлично игравшие футболисты защитных линий Одессы успешно их отражали. Постепенно инициатива перешла к одесситам, и Джекобс добил отскочивший от перекладины мяч.

В конце первой половины В. Бутусову удается сквитать счет — 1:1. Команды уходят на перерыв. Начало второй половины знаменуется вторым мячом в ворота сборной Петербурга, который сильным ударом забивает мяч. Одесситы не перестают атаковать.

Г. Богемский после отличной передачи обводит двух защитников и забивает третий гол.

Вскоре Богемского сбивают в штрафной площади, и судья назначает пенальти. Его успешно реализует Джекобс — 4:1. За 10 минут до конца В. Бутусов проводит второй гол в ворота одесситов, но большего петербуржцы достичь не сумели: 4:2. Сборная Одессы — чемпион России. В составе команды играли: Каждан, Хатон, Мизерский, Иванов, Гизер, Карр, Дыхно, Злочевский, Богемский, Джекобс, Тауненд.

Как известно, впоследствии результаты первенства России 1913 года были аннулированы ввиду многочисленных нарушений положения о соревнованиях. Однако мы то знаем, кто был вторым чемпионом России...

В 1914 году Одессу посетил ныне известный турецкий клуб «Фенербахче» Стамбул. 28 мая турков переиграл «Шереметьевский кружок спорта» — 2:1, затем «Фенербахче» сыграл вничью со «Спортинг-клубом» (1:1) и напоследок гости уступили сборной Одессы — 0:3. Также «Фенербахче» посетил Николаев, где сначала уступил сборной города (0:1), а затем победил (3:0).

В 1913 году одессита Григория Богемского включают в сборную России, основу которой составляли игроки только Москвы и Петербурга. В ее составе, представляя одесский «Спортинг-клуб», нападающий Г. Богемский провел один поединок. Тот московский матч с норвежцами завершился вничью — 1:1. Это, так сказать, первая ласточка из Одессы.

«Черное море» — прародитель «Черноморца»
Футбольная команда-прародительница нынешних моряков в городском первенстве не выступала, хотя и имеет свою славную историю. Когда-то в Александровском парке (ныне — парк Шевченко) одну из ложбин, в которой мальчишки играли в футбол, назвали «Черным морем», а ребят-футболистов — черноморцами. Эта внелиговая «дикая» команда впоследствии выдвинула много первоклассных спортсменов, вписала не одну яркую страницу в историю одесского футбола.

Вот что пишет Валентин Катаев: «Некогда в этом Александровском парке, висящем над трубами и мачтами порта, отцы города с педагогической целью ознакомить население с отечественной географией придумали соорудить небольшой пруд в форме Черного моря. В точном соответствии с картой выкопали калошеобразную яму...

Впрочем, на этом общеобразовательная идея и закончилась. Хрупкий бюджет муниципалитета, подорванный темными махинациями городского головы, не выдержал дальнейших трат. «Черное море» так и осталось на вечные времена необлицованным и сухим...«

Автор «Зеленого фургона» писатель М. Козачинский утверждает, что «Черным морем» с давних времен владела команда футболистов, именовавших себя «черноморцами». В своей книге «Черноморцы», повествующей об истории одесского футбола и изданной в 1969 году, Б. Галинский пишет: «Здесь воспитывался знаменитый вратарь Иван Типикин, который долгие годы был славой и гордостью спортивной Одессы, отсюда вышел Василий Зинкевич — сын дворника, умный одаренный спортсмен, выступавший центрфорвардом сборной Одессы. В „море“ рос и Тимофей Коваль. Тимка не обладал быстротой бега, но зато как никто другой, чувствовал своего партнера. Виртуозное владение мячом, уменье пробить с любого положения делали этого паренька классным футболистом».

На афишах долгие годы встречалось имя артиста эстрады Николая Креминского. Но не все знают, что он был когда-то незаурядным футболистом. Коля играл не только за дикую команду «Черноморец», но и в «Веге» выступал за сборную города. Отважный правый полузащитник не боялся силовой борьбы, с ним обязаны были считаться самые техничные и физически крепкие форварды.

Александр Злочевский, в 1908 году, когда ему исполнилось 13 лет, начал играть на поляне, называвшейся «Черным морем». Он был физически развит, обладал сильным и точным ударом и вскоре его включили в группу сильнейших. Имя форварда А. П. Злочевского, сильный и точный удар которого заставлял содрогаться лучших вратарей, известно почти везде, где есть настоящий футбол.
Информация с официального сайта ФК Черноморец.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Обращаюсь за помощью к Высокому Собранию. Сорри, если где то в чем то офтоп.
> Суть дела вот в чем. В Одессу из Уфы на отдых, на пару недель приехала моя давняя заочная интернет-знакомая (Лариса), соратница по военно-мемориальному поисковому делу. Во время встречи выяснилось, что ее интересы весьма разносторонни, среди прочего ее интересует история Одесского футбола. Поскольку так в жизни получилось, что я и футбол идем по жизни на не пересекающихся курсах, помощник в этом деле из меня еще тот..... Лариса побывала в музее на стадионе "Черноморца" и с удивлением обнаружила, что экспозиция охватывает период с 30-х годов и позже. ( А ее, как раз интересует период с начала века). По какой причине в музее нет этой информации? На момент визита директор отсутствовал, ответа получить не удалось.
> Второй вопрос. По архивным документам Александр Петрович Злочевский (тренер), 1895 года рождения был призван Кагановичским РВК г. Одессы еще в мае 1941 года, благополучно закончил войну инженер-майором и жил в Одессе, по крайней мере до 1955 года. Известно ли кому, где он жил? Хотелось бы найти возможность побеседовать с соседями, возможно и родственниками.... Подскажите, пожалуйста, где и с кем можно плодотворно пообщаться на футбольно-исторические темы.


 
Александр Злочевский. В памятном для одесского футбола 1913 году Александру было только 18 лет, но он уже являлся одним из лучших в нашей команде и именно Сашка-Злот, как его называли болельщики, стал героем полуфинальной игры против сборной Харькова. «Александр Злочевский – один из сильнейших инсайдов страны, — писал Борис Галинский. — Сильнейшим ударом он посылает первый, а затем и второй мяч в ворота Харькова. Голкипер гостей Степан Романенко был бессилен: «пушечные» удары одесского форварда оказались неотразимыми». В финале все тоже началось с мощного удара Злочевского в перекладину – отлетевший мяч добил Джекобс, и сборная Одессы открыла счет.

Александр был сыном прачки и по свидетельствам очевидцев, рос в непростых бытовых условиях. С детских лет зимой и летом Злочевский купался в море, бегал вдоль берега – тот же секрет футбольного долголетия, что и у великого англичанина Стэнли Мэтьюза. Когда по Французскому бульвару пустили конку, юноша из Отрады тренировался, бегая за ней, туда и обратно.

Александр был разносторонней личностью, становился чемпионом города по гимнастике, и в этом виде спорта применяя свою силу и ловкость. Невероятная физическая сила приносила Злоту несколько необычный доход. На Куликовом поле тогда находились различные аттракционы, в числе которых был и следующий конкурс. Желающий испытать себя человек делал «мостик», после чего ему на живот ставили наковальню (весом около 50 кг) и били по ней молотом. Злочевский здраво рассудил, что главное – выдержать вес наковальни, а удары уже не так важны. В общем, с этим нешуточным испытанием пресс Злочевского справлялся отлично, а ярмарочные дельцы вынуждены были платить. Впрочем, больше раза в одном павильоне Александр заработать не мог – его уже знали.

Пролетарское происхождение не мешало ему играть в футбол в клубах Одессы, сначала за Новороссийский спортивный кружок, потом за «Вегу» и ШК (Шереметьевский кружок спорта), а также за сборную города. Как было не взять в сборную форварда, забившего в сезоне 1913/1914 за ШК 41 гол из 49-ти командных! Он был блестящим футболистом, техничным, с мощнейшим ударом с обеих ног (и особенно левой), прекрасным пониманием игры. Об ударе Злочевского складывались такие же легенды, как и в случае с Михаилом Бутусовым (который, кстати, часто бывал в Одессе в составе ленинградских команд). «Говорили, что, прорываясь к воротам, Злочевский буквально сметал с пути защитников, что от пробитого им левой ногой мяча ломались штанги, а однажды жертвой такого удара будто бы стал турецкий голкипер» (Борис Галинский). По другой версии, болельщики, видя наколенник на левой ноге Злота, говорили, что вратаря он убил ударом правой, а вот если бы пробил левой – все, как в анекдоте о похоронах преферансиста, было бы еще хуже.

Легенды об убитом вратаре, по некоторым свидетельствам обезьяне (которую закопали в собственной штрафной), быстро распространялись первыми футбольными болельщиками. Новая чудесная игра, несомненно, будила фантазию. Впрочем, от ударов Злочевского и Бутусова турецкому голкиперу и в самом деле могло стать нехорошо.
Об этом легендарном инциденте у нас есть свидетельство самого Александра Петровича. Воспитанник Злочевского Анатолий Бурдейный как-то спросил у тренера об этой истории и узнал из первых уст, что вратаря Злот не убил, но попал ему мощнейшим ударом в область солнечного сплетения, после чего турка пришлось увезти в больницу. На следующий матч турки прибыли с другим голкипером, что стало достаточным основанием для упомянутого предположения болельщиков. Как видим, легенда была не так далека от реальности.

В арсенале Злочевского также был удар пяткой – тот элемент игры, который не разонравился болельщикам за последние 100 с лишним лет. Рассказывают, что у Злочевского было еще одно прозвище, Бейт, в честь англичанина из числа первых футбольных миссионеров в Одессе. Бейт классно бил пяткой, и наш Александр блестяще освоил этот прием, за что и был удостоен сравнения.

Как и Григорий Богемский, Злочевский уже в 18 лет стал известен всей России. Но если Богемский успел сыграть за сборную страны в 1912 году (в матче с норвежцами), то Злоту в этом плане не повезло. «Злочевский в 1914 году получил документы на поездку в заграничное турне сборной России, но помешала война» (вспоминал известный вратарь и футбольный историк Сергей Раздорожнюк).

Когда Александр вернулся с фронта в 1917 году, он с удовольствием занялся любимым делом – футболом. Спортивный журнал писал о нем «Злочевский восхищает публику сохранением стиля». Свой непередаваемый стиль он демонстрировал на футбольных полях до 30-х годов и немало помог подрастающему поколению в плане роста мастерства. У такого партнера по команде можно было многому научиться. Передавал свой опыт Александр Петрович и детям, находил для этого время, несмотря на занятость на работе.
«Левый инсайд Александр Злочевский – человек-легенда одесского футбола, — писал Сергей Раздорожнюк, — Никогда не забуду встречу в Ленинграде в 1932-м году. Тогда дядя Саша уже «сходил», его выпустили на поле на 15 минут. Так стадион взорвался овацией. А потом в раздевалку пришли ветераны из сборной Петербурга 1913 года: сколько воспоминаний было, объятий, слез…».

Александр Злочевский нашел себя не только в спорте, учился (до революции закончил училище торгового мореплавания, после – политехнический институт), стал инженером, прошел две войны. Работал на кожзаводе, сначала в дубильном, зольном цехах, затем сам стал начальником цеха. К сожалению, в 30-е годы, как и многие другие люди, он не избежал несправедливого ареста. Таков был побочный эффект власти пролетариата, от которой ушел партнер Злочевского по дореволюционной сборной Одессы Григорий Богемский. Впрочем, великого одесского футболиста реабилитировали еще до Великой отечественной войны, которую он закончил подполковником. 

Злочевский и Богемский, чемпионы России 1913 года, вместе на многих командных фотографиях дореволюционных лет, вместе они играли и за «РОС» зловещим летом 17-го, а затем оказались по разные стороны баррикад. Злочевский воевал в красной армии, Богемский выбрал другой цвет. Сыграть вместе две ярчайшие звезды одесского футбола уже не могли никогда.

----------


## Jorjic

Прогулка По Ланжерону 1939-го года.

----------


## Jorjic

Окрестности стадиона "Пищевик" и предвыборный физкультурный парад на стадионе.

----------


## exse

Два года назад разместил здесь такое фото времен ВОВ и назвал "из серии  *безнадежное*":


Но, благодаря Jorjic, оказалось, что все не так безнадежно  - "Пищевик" .

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
Спасибо за интересные фото на форуме, все перенесу в Архив, но если можно, то чуть позже.
Всем хорошего дня.

----------


## Jorjic

Заканчивается эта прогулка 1939-го года на Белинского угол Вагнеровского переулка.

----------


## Jorjic

А вот это загадочные для меня фото. Качество ужасное, но все же я их выкладываю. Это тот же 1939 год, Аркадия (что следует из контекста, пленка цельная). Тривиальное фото центральной аллеи я выложил, просто для подтверждения места съемки. 
Первое фото возможно обустроенная Аркадийская балка. А третья? Там какое-то странное сооружение типа арки.

----------


## Скрытик

Судя по склону впереди море. Это похоже на автомобильную дорогу, впердеи слева Ассоль, направо поворот на Каманика кажется.

----------


## Jorjic

> Судя по склону впереди море. Это похоже на автомобильную дорогу, впердеи слева Ассоль, направо поворот на Каманика кажется.


 Да, склон очень похож. Но что это за арка и куда она ведет? Там, вроде, были ванные заведения. Но такая пышная арка к ним?

----------


## Milkaway

> Да, склон очень похож. Но что это за арка и куда она ведет? Там, вроде, были ванные заведения. Но такая пышная арка к ним?


 А мне кажется, что это в другой стороне - где теперь пресловутая Итака - где-то в районе тира и ночных клубов-террас напротив северного пляжа в Аркадии. А пышная арка - наверное не арка а два киоска ...

----------


## Лысый0

> А мне кажется, что это в другой стороне - где теперь пресловутая Итака - где-то в районе тира и ночных клубов-террас напротив северного пляжа в Аркадии. А пышная арка - наверное не арка а два киоска ...


 Согласен с предыдущим оратором. Это перед лестницей к бывшему летнему кинотеатру. вид в сторону Аркадийской балки.

----------


## Лысый0

> Заканчивается эта прогулка 1939-го года на Белинского угол Вагнеровского переулка.


 Вагнеровский таким и оставался до середины 70-х (может и ранее). Потом снесли забор справа и образовался садик со столиком для местных алкоголиков. Ну а ворота военного санатория вынесли по строительству спорткомплекса.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А мне кажется, что это в другой стороне - где теперь пресловутая Итака - где-то в районе тира и ночных клубов-террас напротив северного пляжа в Аркадии. А пышная арка - наверное не арка а два киоска ...


 Не забывайте, что как раз в этом месте была трамвайная линия.(проходящая по мосту и возвращающаяся в город).

----------


## Antique

А у кого-то есть фотография санатория Министерства обороны в Вагнеровском переулке?

----------


## Jorjic

> А у кого-то есть фотография санатория Министерства обороны в Вагнеровском переулке?


 Именно санатория? Или тех домов, в которых он располагался?
В архиве есть фото Коллонтай и Дыбенко на террасе. Это терраса одного из домов, впоследствии принадлежавших санаторию.

----------


## Antique

> Именно санатория? Или тех домов, в которых он располагался?
> В архиве есть фото Коллонтай и Дыбенко на террасе. Это терраса одного из домов, впоследствии принадлежавших санаторию.


 Я читал в справочнике В.А. Пилявского, что существовал некий корпус построенный в 1930-х годах. Интересно было его увидеть. А вообще что представлял собой санаторий? Он состоял из каких-то небольших домиков?

----------


## Jorjic

> Я читал в справочнике В.А. Пилявского, что существовал некий корпус построенный в 1930-х годах. Интересно было его увидеть. А вообще что представлял собой санаторий? Он состоял из каких-то небольших домиков?


 Вот два дома, которые принадлежали военному санаторию. Это снимки примерно 1915 года.
Был ли еще дом, построенный позже, я не помню. Но вроде нет оснований не доверять Пилявскому.

----------


## Milkaway

> Не забывайте, что как раз в этом месте была трамвайная линия.(проходящая по мосту и возвращающаяся в город).


 Попытаюсь уточнить - место о котором я думаю - за трамвайной остановкой, за рестораном, за лестницей и туалетами в сторону тира и ближе к ТЗ под ,,Морской Симфонией,, справа под обрывом, поэтому из точки съемки не может быть видно ни лестницы, ни трамвая. Рельеф в этом месте и в наше время почти такой же - с некоторым возвышением. Слева виден уклон в сторону моря - сейчас там один из проходов мимо Итаки на пляж. Вдали слева виднеется море и скамейка, что наводит на мысли о смотровой площадке - сейчас клаптик с несколькими скамейками рядом с той же Итакой...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.

----------


## Good++++

Было, не было?
Румыны пишут, что Одесса, 1941 год...


Источник: foto.agerpres.ro/index.php?i=736859

----------


## Good++++

Это точно Одесса:


Там еще есть несколько десятков военных фотографий

----------


## Milkaway

> Было, не было?
> Румыны пишут, что Одесса, 1941 год...
> 
> 
> Источник: foto.agerpres.ro/index.php?i=736859


 Мне думается, что Одесса - Люстдорфская дорога мимо двух кладбищ...
Первое фото - стена 2го Христианского кладбища - за ней деревья  - за ними вдали видна труба Январки и  правее - башня водонапорной станции ...
Второе фото  - стена бывшего 2го Еврейского кладбища, а напротив - часть трамвайного павильона возле главных ворот на 2-е Христианское кладбище ... вдали комплекс тюремных построек ...

----------


## Antique

> Вот два дома, которые принадлежали военному санаторию. Это снимки примерно 1915 года.
> Был ли еще дом, построенный позже, я не помню. Но вроде нет оснований не доверять Пилявскому.


 Однако же какие добротные особняки в стилистике северной Европы были на этом месте. Я правда их не увидел на снимке Люфтваффе 44-го. Они наверное не пережили войну?

----------


## фауст

> Мне думается, что Одесса - Люстдорфская дорога мимо двух кладбищ...


  Так и есть.
Фото подписаны: "Евреев собирают перед  отправкой в Дальник."
Судя по другим фото, место сбора - двор нынешнего СИЗО.




> Они наверное не пережили войну?


 В том здании что слева ,  мне довелось побывать в 1995 году.

----------


## Jorjic

> Однако же какие добротные особняки в стилистике северной Европы были на этом месте. Я правда их не увидел на снимке Люфтваффе 44-го. Они наверное не пережили войну?


 Пережили, и очень хорошо. Их снесли совсем недавно, когда началась застройка Отрады.
Там был еще один дом, которого на моей памяти уже не было. Кстати, перед ним стоял фонтан, точно такой, как в Пале-рояле.

----------


## Antique

> Пережили, и очень хорошо. Их снесли совсем недавно, когда началась застройка Отрады.


 И в прессе ни слова... Печально...

----------


## OMF

> Не забывайте, что как раз в этом месте была трамвайная линия.(проходящая по мосту и возвращающаяся в город).


 В 39-м году трамвайной линии уже почти 10 лет как там не было.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Окрестности стадиона "Пищевик" и предвыборный физкультурный парад на стадионе.


 Очередной раз спасибо *Jorjic*!
Действительно, интересные у нас с Вами пересечения
"Футболисты"  1936 г. Авторы М.Петросян, В.Циммерман
  
На конкурсе

Рабочие варианты в мастерской

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Прогулка По Ланжерону 1939-го года.


 
 Эту парочку тоже интересно было бы воссоединить  :smileflag:

----------


## Sergey_L

Спасибо большое за новые военные фото. На некоторых видны здания, которых уже не существует (я имею в виду Таможенную площадь). Там где машина в яме - Дерибасовская угол Екатерининской. Жаль только что всё в маленьком размере... О том, что евреев собирали в здании тюрьмы читал, вот и фотоподтверждение появилось.

----------


## Milkaway

> Эту парочку тоже интересно было бы воссоединить


 Ой, как всё замечательно! Спасибо за фото. Вы наверняка должны быть в курсе в каком  - примерно - месте стояла Ваша парочка ...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Честно говоря, я не знала, что у нашей "Девушки с веслом" был друг на Ланжероне  :smileflag: 
А еще бабушка моя считала, что фигура у нее была получше, но соцреализм с элементами минимализма диктовал дедушке свои нормы  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> В 39-м году трамвайной линии уже почти 10 лет как там не было.


 Трамвай не ходил, но рельсы остались. Они прекрасно видны на одной из акварелей из серии послевоенных разрушений Одессы.

----------


## Good++++

Лев Штерн опубликовал свои "обновлённые" воспоминания "Одесса в 20-ом веке. Воспоминания старых одесситов" на новом месте: 
sites.google.com/site/odessaxxvek/

----------


## Good++++

> Трамвай не ходил, но рельсы остались. Они прекрасно видны на одной из акварелей из серии послевоенных разрушений Одессы.


 Акварели - это не фотография, художник может и "напридумать"...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Акварели - это не фотография, художник может и "напридумать"...


 Эти художники не придумывали, а ФИКСИРОВАЛИ  послевоенные разрушения.
 .

----------


## malyutka_e

> Лев Штерн опубликовал свои "обновлённые" воспоминания "Одесса в 20-ом веке. Воспоминания старых одесситов" на новом месте: 
> sites.google.com/site/odessaxxvek/


  Без фотографий с odessastory его сайт выглядел бы значительно беднее :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Кстати, линия 25 трамвая планировалась к восстановлению по пятилетнему плану 1946-1950. Самого плана я пока не нашёл, но пояснительная записка сопровождается схемой сети с указанием восстанавливаемых участков.

----------


## Antique

> Вот два дома, которые принадлежали военному санаторию. Это снимки примерно 1915 года.
> Был ли еще дом, построенный позже, я не помню. Но вроде нет оснований не доверять Пилявскому.
> 
> [/url]


 Оказывается, этот особняк всёже сохранился. Ещё когда я его только сфотографировал меня очень смущал дореволюционный размер окон. Но видимо та карта люфтваффе местами заміленная, на этом участке так ничего не разглядел. По моему мнению на старом фото он сфотографирован с моря, у меня же запечатлён противоположный фасад. Собака охраняющая особняк лает не очень приятно и с особой тщательностью, не думаю, что это в порядке вещей.

 Может здание на первой фотографии тоже сохранилось? Где оно находилось по отношению ко второму?




> За Дальними Мельницами в 1930-х годах по проектам арх. Минкуса началось строительство Селекционно-генетического института, представляющего собой комплекс различных зданий среди зелени Лабораторный и технологические корпуса построены в стиле конструктивизма. Здание клуба - ныне аграрная биржа - возведено в 1936-1938 гг.арх-ми Минкусом и Шаповаленко.
> Из книги ,,Одесса - архитектурно-исторический очерк,,  1984.


 По данным списка памятников 2009-го года: здание построено А.Н. Чичкиным в 1954-м году.  Я склоняюсь к этому варианту.

----------


## Milkaway

> По данным списка памятников 2009-го года: здание построено А.Н. Чичкиным в 1954-м году.  Я склоняюсь к этому варианту.


 Возможно, это и так ... а возможно, имела место послевоенная реконструкция. Здание клуба-конференц-зала-аграрной биржи занимает доминантное положение по отношению к другим постройкам Селекционного ин-та и врядли в первоначальном проекте 30-х гг на этом месте ничего не было ...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.

----------


## Antique

> Возможно, это и так ... а возможно, имела место послевоенная реконструкция. Здание клуба-конференц-зала-аграрной биржи занимает доминантное положение по отношению к другим постройкам Селекционного ин-та и врядли в первоначальном проекте 30-х гг на этом месте ничего не было ...


 Здания тридцатых годов расположены отдельно группой, а конференц-зал расположен вблизи зданий 1950-х годов, то есть в 1930-х годах он бы стоял одиноко в чистом поле.

----------


## Milkaway

> Здания тридцатых годов расположены отдельно группой, а конференц-зал расположен вблизи зданий 1950-х годов, то есть в 1930-х годах он бы стоял одиноко в чистом поле.


 Точно ответить на этот вопрос могла бы рецензент ,, Одесса - архитектурно-исторический очерк,, Рашель Абовна Владимирская, но - увы ...

----------


## Antique

> Точно ответить на этот вопрос могла бы рецензент ,, Одесса - архитектурно-исторический очерк,, Рашель Абовна Владимирская, но - увы ...


 У Тимофеенко встречаются и иные ошибки как в книге так и в справочнике. К примеру, при указании авторства Инвалидного дома допущена ошибка. Его автором назван Бернардацци, но на самом деле Бернардацци осуществлял надхор над строительством, а автором здания был Дмитренко.

----------


## exse

Глянул на фото:


и показалось, что где-то у меня есть что-то подобное. Порылся... и нашел "Одесса 21.10.41":

----------


## Greenya

А я все никак не могу понять - куда это рельсы поворачивали?

----------


## malyutka_e

Редкий вид на дворец Азарта

----------


## Trs

> А я все никак не могу понять - куда это рельсы поворачивали?


 Междупутный съезд перед тупиком у порта.

----------


## Пушкин

> Редкий вид на дворец Азарта


  Это наверно вид с Преображенской?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это наверно вид с Преображенской?


 Точно.

----------


## Antique

А никто не знает что в 1920-1930-х располагалось в здании на Тираспольской, 26? Дроздовский пишет. что табачная фабрика переехала в это здание в 1950-х годов из разрушенного производственного здания на месте ЦУМа? А что же было в 1930-х? Прописана ли по адресу Тираспольская, 26 какая либо табачная фабрика?

----------


## фауст

> А никто не знает что в 1920-1930-х располагалось в здании на Тираспольской, 26? Дроздовский пишет. что табачная фабрика переехала в это здание в 1950-х годов из разрушенного производственного здания на месте ЦУМа? А что же было в 1930-х? Прописана ли по адресу Тираспольская, 26 какая либо табачная фабрика?


 В 30-е годы , главный корпус 1- ой Государственной табачной фабрики им.Петровского располагался по адресу - ул. Воровского 65.
 Один из филиалов - Тираспольская 26.
Склад - Свердлова  104.

Сейчас на Тираспольской 26 уже ничего не работает.

----------


## Antique

> В 30-е годы , главный корпус 1- ой Государственной табачной фабрики им.Петровского располагался по адресу - ул. Воровского 65.
>  Один из филиалов - Тираспольская 26.
> Склад - Свердлова  104.
> 
> Сейчас на Тираспольской 26 уже ничего не работает.


 Сейчас да, но вот вопрос, что біло в єтом здании до ревоюции. По этому адресу в дореволюционных справочниках только 1-е отделение ломбарда, тогда как в списке памятников и у Пилявского это здание указано в качестве фабрики. Также у Пилявского указан владелец - Дурьян. Но известны только Дурьяны которые занимались производством бисквитов, пива.

----------


## Abag

> Заканчивается эта прогулка 1939-го года на Белинского угол Вагнеровского переулка.


 Добрый день, касательно фотографии с собакой на ул. Белинского, у Brassl в архиве есть фотография с этим же моментом, на ней видно фотографа, который снимает этот снимок.
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=95&pid=11789#top_display_me  dia

----------


## Good++++

> Добрый день, касательно фотографии с собакой на ул. Белинского, у Brassl в архиве есть фотография с этим же моментом, на ней видно фотографа, который снимает этот снимок.
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=95&pid=11789#top_display_media


 Так владелец обеих фотографий Jorjic (из семейного архива).  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Хорошо ж когда есть общий Архив?  :smileflag: 
Заходите, выложил фото, но не знаю номера, может кто подскажет.

----------


## Milkaway

> Сейчас да, но вот вопрос, что біло в єтом здании до ревоюции. По этому адресу в дореволюционных справочниках только 1-е отделение ломбарда, тогда как в списке памятников и у Пилявского это здание указано в качестве фабрики. Также у Пилявского указан владелец - Дурьян. Но известны только Дурьяны которые занимались производством бисквитов, пива.


 Продолжим уже тут ... может быть и обчественность еще как-то поучаствует ...

..... лично мне всё-таки очень кажется, что комплекс из трёх зданий на Тираспольской,26 (фасад - очевидно административное, два других во дворе- явно производственные) таки изначально строился под одно из отделений табачной фабрики - возможно не Дурьяна, а Поповых, этим можно объяснить ,,преемственность,, фабрики им. Петровского по тому же адресу в 30-е гг. и в 50-е...
Ломбард же мог занимать рядом стоящее трёхэтажное здание, находящееся теперь под тем же 26 номером ... или как вариант - хозяева табачной фабрики могли сдавать в наём часть своих помещений .... реклама ломбарду была нужна, а производственным цехам - нет, так как главная контора у Попова была на Пушкинской .....

----------


## Antique

> Продолжим уже тут ... может быть и обчественность еще как-то поучаствует ...
> 
> ..... лично мне всё-таки очень кажется, что комплекс из трёх зданий на Тираспольской,26 (фасад - очевидно административное, два других во дворе- явно производственные) таки изначально строился под одно из отделений табачной фабрики - возможно не Дурьяна, а Поповых, этим можно объяснить ,,преемственность,, фабрики им. Петровского по тому же адресу в 30-е гг. и в 50-е...
> Ломбард же мог занимать рядом стоящее трёхэтажное здание, находящееся теперь под тем же 26 номером ... или как вариант - хозяева табачной фабрики могли сдавать в наём часть своих помещений .... реклама ломбарду была нужна, а производственным цехам - нет, так как главная контора у Попова была на Пушкинской .....


 Во всей Одессе указывались владельцы земли. По этому земля принадлежала именно ломбарду. 

У Поповых к началу века уже был участок на Пушкинской, на котором выгоднее строить новый корпус, чем дополнительно арендовать чей-то.

----------


## Malinkin

Скажите пожалуйста...никто не поможет с вопросом....В 1897 году Одесса была разделена на 7 участков:Бульварный,Александровский,Херсонский,Пет  ропавловский,Михайловский, Пересыпский и Дальницкий...никто не знает,какие улицы включал в себя каждый участок??

----------


## exse

Нашел у *brassl* такую картинку:



Вспомнил, что попадался подобный сюжет "с другой стороны":

----------


## netslov

а есть еще что нибудь из военного периода ?

----------


## фауст

> Нашел у *brassl* такую картинку:
> 
> 
> Вложение 4577948


  Не могу понять ,почему  дороги на Беляевку и Маяки находятся перпендикулярно друг к другу.
 И это при том , что направления на  Одессу и Маяки в  этом фото -совпадают.

----------


## exse

> а есть еще что нибудь из военного периода ?


 Если это вопрос ко мне, то есть. Но я не помню какие  здесь уже размещались, а осилить 807 стр. темы у меня уже нет здоровья. Да и не все фото соответствуют теме (впрочем, как и последнее мое сообщение).

----------


## Milkaway

> Во всей Одессе указывались владельцы земли. По этому земля принадлежала именно ломбарду. 
> 
> У Поповых к началу века уже был участок на Пушкинской, на котором выгоднее строить новый корпус, чем дополнительно арендовать чей-то.


 Я таки понимаю теперь в чём дело - землю вместе с фабрикой заложили в ломбард   !!! И тут грянула революция ..........

----------


## Antique

> Я таки понимаю теперь в чём дело - землю вместе с фабрикой заложили в ломбард   !!! И тут грянула революция ..........


 Это невозможно, потому что фабрика построена почти спустя десять лет начиная от первого упоминания о ломбарде на Тираспольской. А до этого участком владел некий М. Гиппиус, но в 1899-м он делит участок на два. Один из них покупает Общество Частного ломбарда, а в 1900-м угловой участок покупает Розенштейн.

Табачная фабрика упоминается уже в советское время.

----------


## brassl

> Если это вопрос ко мне, то есть. Но я не помню какие  здесь уже размещались, а осилить 807 стр. темы у меня уже нет здоровья. Да и не все фото соответствуют теме (впрочем, как и последнее мое сообщение).


 Если можно, то осильте 26 страниц, может чего у Вас есть новенького

----------


## exse

> Если можно, то осильте 26 страниц, может чего у Вас есть новенького


 Осилил! Многое из того, что я размещал в этой теме в АРХИВЕ ФОРУМА по вашей ссылке отсутствует. 
Например, вот это я не нашел:


Может потому что качество у многих фото паршивенькое, но чем богаты...

----------


## SaMoVar

Фото с румынского самолёта.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Не могу понять ,почему  дороги на Беляевку и Маяки находятся перпендикулярно друг к другу.
>  И это при том , что направления на  Одессу и Маяки в  этом фото -совпадают.


  Раздельная)))

----------


## brassl

> Осилил! Многое из того, что я размещал в этой теме в АРХИВЕ ФОРУМА по вашей ссылке отсутствует. 
> Например, вот это я не нашел:
> 
> 
> Может потому что качество у многих фото паршивенькое, но чем богаты...


 Так вот же она!!! Давно выложил, еще в 2010 году. А место никто не узнал???

----------


## exse

> Так вот же она!!! Давно выложил, еще в 2010 году. А место никто не узнал???


 Просю пардону! Мартышка к старости ...

Ссылки на остальные фото, которые, к.м.к. не попали в архив, сброшу в личку.

----------


## malyutka_e

На обороте была подпись, что это Троицкая. Сильно сомреваюсь... Биржа вдали видна. Ориентир. Улица параллельна Греческой, Полицейской.

----------


## brassl

> Просю пардону! Мартышка к старости ...
> 
> Ссылки на остальные фото, которые, к.м.к. не попали в архив, сброшу в личку.


 Добро.Жду. У меня то же руки не доходят все перепроверить, сейчас пытаюсь привести в порядок фотомастерские, нахожу многое что упустил и не выложил, после этого возьмусь за военные.

----------


## Скрытик

> На обороте была подпись, что это Троицкая. Сильно сомреваюсь... Биржа вдали видна. Ориентир. Улица параллельна Греческой, Полицейской., и т. д. Не Ланжероновская ли это?


  Ну исключать Троицкую тоже не стоит. Если это угол Карантинной улицы, то Биржа примерно под этим углом будет. А здания справа могли просто не уцелеть, сейчас там явный новодел.
Карантинная 22 очень похожа по этажности и компоновке.

----------


## Antique

Это троицкая, 8б, а вдали действительно видна Карантинная, 22. 

А нету ещё ракурса? Может в него попало здание стоящее немного ближе по адресу Троицкая, 8а?

----------


## Скрытик

Вдали это в левом углу? Я именно это имел в виду.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это троицкая, 8б, а вдали действительно видна Карантинная, 22. 
> 
> А нету ещё ракурса? Может в него попало здание стоящее немного ближе по адресу Троицкая, 8а?


 Номера 8а не существует. А ракурс, к сожалению, только этот

----------


## Antique

> Номера 8а не существует. А ракурс, к сожалению, только этот


 А, это по дореволюционной нумерации, сейчас он просто восьмой. Но номер 8а получила хрущёвка расположенная на месте дома 8б.

Я подозреваю, что 8а и 8б были очень похожие здания.

----------


## Milkaway

> Боюсь, что числа 20-21-го июня  появится первый том из четырех книги Сурилова об Александровском парке.


 Прошел июнь, заканчивается июль ... авторы наверное ждут презентации на ,,Зеленой волне,, со 2 по 5 августа? ....

----------


## malyutka_e

> Прошел июнь, заканчивается июль ... авторы наверное ждут презентации на ,,Зеленой волне,, со 2 по 5 августа? ....


 Вы правы, т. к. тираж уже больше месяца в Одессе.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А, это по дореволюционной нумерации, сейчас он просто восьмой. Но номер 8а получила хрущёвка расположенная на месте дома 8б.
> 
> Я подозреваю, что 8а и 8б были очень похожие здания.


 В левом нижнем углу видна тень от чайной фабрики Высоцкого.

----------


## malyutka_e

Если такого не было, то будет :smileflag:

----------


## Lively

2 *brassl* Поправка. 
Среди последних поступлений в архив есть фотография 15_008_012, с заголовком "Гагарина 8, фото Г. Логвина с метафонда НДIТIАМ"

На самом деле это дом  находится на ул. Романа Кармена, а числится по пр. Шевченко 6/10.

ЗЫ. Что то я нахомутал при попытке входа в архив. В результате оказался заблокированным. Можно через личку пояснить как нормально зарегистрироваться.?

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Lively;30815107]2 *brassl* Поправка. 
Среди последних поступлений в архив есть фотография 15_008_012, с заголовком "Гагарина 8, фото Г. Логвина с метафонда НДIТIАМ"

На самом деле это дом  находится на ул. Романа Кармена, а числится по пр. Шевченко 6/10.

Подтверджаю :smileflag:  Дом, в котором я жил.

----------


## brassl

Все подправил. Спасибо большое за подсказки!
Есть немного дополнений.

----------


## Елена Вик

Увважаемые знатоки), вопрос. Кто-нибудь знает что-то о доме по улице Пушкинской, 14?. В нем сейчас "Символ". Мне сказали, что там, якобы, раньше был публичный дом. Там все закрыто, но удалось прорваться и посмотреть дом изнутри. Интересная такая планировка - гигантская веранда - коридор с множеством окон. И много-много дверей.... Есть фото, но нехорошего качества. Полскажете, что это было?

----------


## Antique

> Увважаемые знатоки), вопрос. Кто-нибудь знает что-то о доме по улице Пушкинской, 14?. В нем сейчас "Символ". Мне сказали, что там, якобы, раньше был публичный дом. Там все закрыто, но удалось прорваться и посмотреть дом изнутри. Интересная такая планировка - гигантская веранда - коридор с множеством окон. И много-много дверей.... Есть фото, но нехорошего качества. Полскажете, что это было?


 Это была вполне порядочная первоклассная гостиница "Биржа". Построена в 1887 архитекторами Сгибневым и Кабиольским.

----------


## Елена Вик

))) Ну вот... А-то - публичный дом! Спасибо)

----------


## VicTur

> Интересная такая планировка - гигантская веранда - коридор с множеством окон. И много-много дверей.... Есть фото, но нехорошего качества.


 А есть возможность фото показать?

----------


## Елена Вик

Попробую. Только одна, другие почему-то не сохранились( Это только часть коридора - примерно треть, он длиннющий!

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.

----------


## Milkaway

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.


 Я, конечно, могу ошибаться, но ... мне кажется, что фото лестницы с подписью Малофонтанская дорога,60 - санаторий ,,Россия,, - ошибочно - это Аркадия (слева в углу видна труба ресторана). Вид этой же лестницы с другого ракурса есть в соответствующей папке...

----------


## SaMoVar

http://dumskaya.net/news/zavershen-process-zemleotvoda-pod-stroitelstvo-e-020748/

Мнением одесситов подтёрлись.

----------


## Lively

> ...фото лестницы с подписью Малофонтанская дорога,60 - санаторий ,,Россия,, - ошибочно - это Аркадия (слева в углу видна труба ресторана). Вид этой же лестницы с другого ракурса есть в соответствующей папке...


  Я тоже все утро ломал себе голову, где же именно у санатория "Россия" была такая лестница и где теперь ее предполагаемые остатки?.. И почему она так мне напоминает Аркадию..  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Если такого не было, то будет


  А фото  разбомбленного флигеля есть у кого то?

----------


## Milkaway

> А фото  разбомбленного флигеля есть у кого то?


 А что это за ,,кружочек,, на плане возле разрушенного флигеля ???
фото флигеля как-то попадалось у *Brassla* в альбоме.

----------


## Семирек

А есть где-нибудь фото памятника А.В. Суворова в Одессе, работы Б.В. Эдуардса который в 1945 году был передан в подарок Измаилу?

----------


## Good++++

> А есть где-нибудь фото памятника А.В. Суворова в Одессе, работы Б.В. Эдуардса который в 1945 году был передан в подарок Измаилу?


  Тебя в гугле забанили?

----------


## Семирек

> Тебя в гугле забанили?


 В гугле только вот это нашел:



Но я спрашивал о фото в том виде, в каком он был в 1914 году - на постаменте и на своем месте.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://*************/statji/novaya_zapis_705.html
Врядли есть фото - он просто стоял во дворе музея.

 

 Подписано 1940-1941 год

Нашлось))

----------


## Алик Савенков

Недавно нашёл книгу Усатово. Прошлое и настоящее. Там есть несколько фотографий которых нет в архиве.

----------


## mlch

> В гугле только вот это нашел:
> 
> 
> 
> Но я спрашивал о фото в том виде, в каком он был в 1914 году - на постаменте и на своем месте.


 В Одессе он не стоял на постаменте никогда. А мест у него за время пребывания в городе было два - мастерская Эдуардса и вот эта площадка перед музеем.
А в 1914 он стоял на постаменте в Рымнике. Откуда был эвакуирован при подходе австрийских войск.

----------


## Семирек

> *В Одессе он не стоял на постаменте никогда*. А мест у него за время пребывания в городе было два - мастерская Эдуардса и вот эта площадка перед музеем.
> А в 1914 он стоял на постаменте в Рымнике. Откуда был эвакуирован при подходе австрийских войск.


 Ну, да, я уже понял это... Но в Рымнике стоял другой памятник Суворову, как я понял не эвакуированный, а бесследно пропавший в годы Первой мировой.

----------


## mlch

> Ну, да, я уже понял это... Но в Рымнике стоял другой памятник Суворову, как я понял не эвакуированный, а бесследно пропавший в годы Первой мировой.


 По сети бродят две версии. Какая правильная - не знаю. Но мне в детстве рассказывали именно о эвакуации рымницкого памятника на Родину, в Одессу.  :smileflag:

----------


## Семирек

> По сети бродят две версии. Какая правильная - не знаю. Но мне в детстве рассказывали именно о эвакуации рымницкого памятника на Родину, в Одессу.


 Да, посмотрел тоже - какая-то путаница происходит с этим рымникским памятником Суворову!

----------


## Гидрант

Об этом памятнике у Льва Славина (очерк "Одесские гасконцы" для газеты "Вечерняя Москва" (1929г.)



> Самый большой памятник в Одессе – фельдмаршал Суворов на коне, помещающийся во дворе жилтоварищества №7 по Софиевскому переулку. Гигантский конь скачет, распустив по ветру бронзовый хвост, что представляет немалое удобство для домашних хозяек, просушивающих на хвосте белье. Безумное лицо фельдмаршала задрано к небесам, в огромных глазищах ласточки вьют гнезда, древко победоносного знамени украшено отличной (радио) антенной.
> 
>    Памятник этот был закончен скульптором Эдуардсом 1 марта 1917 года, вследствие внезапного падения популярности фельдмаршала среди трудящихся масс остался здесь во дворе, подле ателье. Он причиняет немало огорчений домоуправлению, ибо не поддается никаким законам об оплате жилплощади, включая сюда целевой сбор и коммунальные услуги.


  (http://veseliymakler.odessa.ua/libraries/author/slavin/odesskie_gaskontsy.html)
Очерк написан с изрядной долей иронии по отношению к бывшим согражданам Л.Славина  и, возможно, не все там абсолютно точно изложено, но вроде бы дата - 1917 год, а о рымникском "двойнике" не упоминается.

----------


## heffalump1974

> Об этом памятнике у Льва Славина


 Статью наблюдал давно, но, к стыду своему, первый раз обратил внимание на следующий фрагмент:



> Одесские памятники делятся на до-революционные и по-революционные. [пропущено]
>    По: богиня Диана с тремя собачками, воздвигнутая у бульвара на десятом году Октябрьской революции.


 Что бы это могло быть, где конкретно, и - традиционно - нет ли у кого снимка?

----------


## brassl

> Я, конечно, могу ошибаться, но ... мне кажется, что фото лестницы с подписью Малофонтанская дорога,60 - санаторий ,,Россия,, - ошибочно - это Аркадия (слева в углу видна труба ресторана). Вид этой же лестницы с другого ракурса есть в соответствующей папке...


  Исправил, спасибо большое. Туплю немного.

----------


## Малиновский

Уважаемый *malyutka_e*,подскажите пожалуйста,как обстоят дела с выходом книги об Александровском парке?Когда ожидать?

----------


## Малиновский

Кстати,на Александровскую колонну(что в одноименном парке)реставраторы уже водрузили шапку с крестом.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 4587425Вложение 4587447Недавно нашёл книгу Усатово. Прошлое и настоящее. Там есть несколько фотографий которых нет в архиве.


 А что в книге говорится о судьбе довоенных построек? Почему они разрушены, и что сохранилось до наших дней?

----------


## mlch

> Об этом памятнике у Льва Славина (очерк "Одесские гасконцы" для газеты "Вечерняя Москва" (1929г.)
> 
> Очерк написан с изрядной долей иронии по отношению к бывшим согражданам Л.Славина  и, возможно,* не все там абсолютно точно изложено,* но вроде бы дата - 1917 год, а о рымникском "двойнике" не упоминается.


 Ну так и можно ли принимать это за доказательство какой-либо из версий?  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

Статья Виктора Голованя «К истории памятника Суворову в Одессе».
В статье, правда, не упомянуто, что некоторое время памятником полководцу служила Александровская колонна, названная колонной Суворова. Но об этом говорится в другой статье Голованя.
Извините, если эти ссылки уже мелькали на форуме. Но в контексте данного разговора они вполне уместны.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Уважаемый *malyutka_e*,подскажите пожалуйста,как обстоят дела с выходом книги об Александровском парке?Когда ожидать?


 Будет на "Зеленой волне".

----------


## malyutka_e

На последней добавленной фотографии Дерибасовской хорошо видны калильные лампы. Они встречаются и на других фотографиях. О том, как они устроены можно прочитать здесь: http://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/%D0%AD...BD%D0%BE%D0%B5

----------


## tridruch

> Статья Виктора Голованя «К истории памятника Суворову в Одессе».
> В статье, правда, не упомянуто, что некоторое время памятником полководцу служила Александровская колонна, названная колонной Суворова. Но об этом говорится в другой статье Голованя.
> Извините, если эти ссылки уже мелькали на форуме. Но в контексте данного разговора они вполне уместны.


 


> Вклад выдающегося военачальника генералиссимуса А.В.Суворова *в освобождение юго-западных земель Российской империи от многовекового турецкого ига* в ходе войн конца XVIII века огромен.


  а когда эти земли ранее входили в состав РИ? Я , видимо, что то пропустил  :smileflag:

----------


## Семирек

> а когда эти земли ранее входили в состав РИ? Я , видимо, что то пропустил


 В РИ не входили, но и под турками тоже не были. Турки завоевали эти земли только в 16 веке.

----------


## SaMoVar

Местность наша называлась Дикой Степью. Сначала пришли турки сюда, а потом РИ их пнула. Турки толком обжить эти земли так и не смогли.

----------


## tridruch

посему фраза составлена совершенно неверно

----------


## korsar2202

> На последней добавленной фотографии Дерибасовской хорошо видны калильные лампы. Они встречаются и на других фотографиях. О том, как они устроены можно прочитать здесь: http://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/%D0%AD...BD%D0%BE%D0%B5


 Калильная?
Внешне лампа похожа, но не видно подвода к ней газа...

----------


## exse

Как-то попались несколько фото 41-43г.г., подписанных _"Болград, Одесса"_. Одну из них не знаю к какому городу отнести:



Двухэтажное здание. булыжная мостовая. Неужели  Болград?

----------


## mandarin90

Оперный театр

----------


## Antique

> Оперный театр


 Можно было и не встраивать в изображение ссылку на главную страницу Радикала. Зачем нам туда?




> Как-то попались несколько фото 41-43г.г., подписанных _"Болград, Одесса"_. Одну из них не знаю к какому городу отнести:
> 
> Вложение 4591753
> 
> Двухэтажное здание. булыжная мостовая. Неужели  Болград?


 А чего нет? Это же не деревня. До революции в городе было две гимназии, земский сад, филиалы банков. Многие здания сохранились и даже возможно, что на некоторых улицах ещё можно увидеть мостовую. Одесса же не единственный город в области.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Кстати,на Александровскую колонну(что в одноименном парке)реставраторы уже водрузили шапку с крестом.


 Посмотрел сегодня на шапку Мономаха - крест, почему-то стоит криво, а не вертикально . Мелочь, а не приятно. Руки понятно откуда растут...

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще одна.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот, как это было до диалектического материализма. По-моему, нарушены пропорции шапки. Ее делали, наверно, по рассказам очевидцев. Да и на кистях сэкономили (хотя, как говорят, дуракам пол-работы не показывают), но крест раньше стоял ровно...

----------


## Скрытик

Просто слава Пизы не дает покоя нашим реставраторам...

----------


## Чебурген

> Кстати,на Александровскую колонну(что в одноименном парке)реставраторы уже водрузили шапку с крестом.


 А Ротонду в Аркадии с её "зековскими куполами" мы уже давно потеряли..  Это у очередного её "хозяина", сколько "куполов"- столько "ходок"?....  Лучше уже "с понтом древнегреческие колонны и развалины"...

----------


## Пушкин

> Оперный театр


  На первом фото ошибка, театр реконструировали в 1872 году и как раз замуровали колонный ряд, который до этого был открытым, а пожар случился в 1873ем, значит первое фото старого театра сделана в 1872 году сразу после ремонта, а  в 40х годах фотографии ещё не было)))

----------


## VicTur

> а  в 40х годах фотографии ещё не было)))


 Была.

----------


## Пушкин

> Была.


 Была  с 1851 года, а до этого делали отпечатки на металлических пластинках, но дело разве в этом? Вы согласны что тот снимок не 40х годов 19 века или нет?)))

----------


## malyutka_e

> Просто слава Пизы не дает покоя нашим реставраторам...


 Говорят, что главный консультант по колонне Миша Пойзнер. Странно, но уж кто-кто, а он должен знать, как все должно быть.

----------


## Invasion

http://derjarhiv.odessa.gov.ua/ открыли некоторые архивы дореволюционные http://derjarhiv.odessa.gov.ua/Main.aspx?sect=Page&IDPage=26188&id=130

----------


## Lissa800

,,.......Много раньше случился тут "прокол" с бабелевским героем Беней Криком. "Мосье Эйхенбаум, положите, прошу вас, завтра утром под ворота на Софиевскую, 17, двадцать тысяч рублей...", - предлагал он, но "клиент" попался строптивый, и люди Бени "сделали налет" на его заведение, а стреляли в воздух, "потому что, если не стрелять в воздух, то можно убить человека" - сердобольная публика, сегодня бы ей место в каком-нибудь фонде милосердия. А "король Молдаванки" был озорным парнем: додумался рэкетирствовать под боком у военно-окружного суда, который испокон веку помещался в доме N19...,,
==============
несколько дней назад я как раз проходила по Софиевской мимо дома №17 , и специально зашла во двор посмотреть на эти ворота....так и не поняла, где они там прятали деньги

----------


## Greenya

> .так и не поняла, где они там прятали деньги


 На этом месте сейчас новый дом, постройки 30-ых годов. Скорее всего речь шла еще о старом доме.

----------


## Lissa800

> На этом месте сейчас новый дом, постройки 30-ых годов. Скорее всего речь шла еще о старом доме.


 А разве он не доревольционнный ? Там и здание прачечной сохранилось....

----------


## Milkaway

> А разве он не доревольционнный ? Там и здание прачечной сохранилось....


 ........Софиевская,17 - дом рабочих ЗОРа, 1928 - 1931, арх. Гальперсон, Бронштейн, Каневский, Любельский - памятник архитектуры .... в домах ,,ведомственных,, строившихся на ср-ва заводов и фабрик для своих рабочих, часто были и прачечные и столовые и другие элементы социнфраструктуры ....

----------


## Lissa800

> ........Софиевская,17 - дом рабочих ЗОРа, 1928 - 1931, арх. Гальперсон, Бронштейн, Каневский, Любельский - памятник архитектуры .... в домах ,,ведомственных,, строившихся на ср-ва заводов и фабрик для своих рабочих, часто были и прачечные и столовые и другие элементы социнфраструктуры ....


 а есть инфа , что было до него ? странно....а номер №19 тоже новой постройки ?

----------


## Greenya

> а есть инфа , что было до него ? странно....а номер №19 тоже новой постройки ?


 Здание на Софиевской 19 - дореволюционной постройки. Это видно даже по внешнему виду. Построено в 1903 году для Военно-окружного суда. Архитектор Чернигов.
Несколько лет назад перестроено под апелляционный суд.

----------


## Lissa800

> Здание на Софиевской 19 - дореволюционной постройки. Это видно даже по внешнему виду. Построено в 1903 году для Военно-окружного суда. Архитектор Чернигов.
> Несколько лет назад перестроено под апелляционный суд.


 а №17 перестроили ? когда же был построен и снесен первый вариант, не знаете ?

----------


## Milkaway

> а №17 перестроили ? когда же был построен и снесен первый вариант, не знаете ?


 ....дом,15 угол Торговой,7 принадлежал И.Скроцкому 1894. арх.Люикс ....
....кому в действительности принадлежал дом можно узнать из дореволюционных справочников - может кто-то подскажет ...
....а разрушен он, видимо, был во время гражданской войны или разобран ввиду плохого состояния - в 20-х гг основной заботой советских органов являлся ремонт и восстановление разрушеных зданий или ликвидация т.н. ,,диких домов,,не имевших ни хозяев, ни обитателей и устройство на их месте новых, в связи с тем, что рабочий класс массово переселялся в центр города из нищих окраин ....

----------


## Greenya

> ....дом,15 угол Торговой,7 принадлежал И.Скроцкому 1894. арх.Люикс ....


 В списке памятников архитектуры этот дом записан как дом Скаржинского, 1880 г. архитектор Скаржинский К.А. Это немножко странно, так как К.А. Скаржинский умер в 1875 году (если верить Ю. Парамонову).
С справочнике Вся Одесса 1899 года владельцем дома №15 значится Скаржинский В.В., следующего дома - Скаржинский В.П.

----------


## Milkaway

> В списке памятников архитектуры этот дом записан как дом Скаржинского, 1880 г. архитектор Скаржинский К.А. Это немножко странно, так как К.А. Скаржинский умер в 1875 году (если верить Ю. Парамонову).
> С справочнике Вся Одесса 1899 года владельцем дома №15 значится Скаржинский В.В., следующего дома - Скаржинский В.П.


 Может быть изначально он принадлежал Скаржинскому, потом вероятно перешел  к Ивану Скроцкому с последующей перестройкой (у Пилявского) ...этот дом какое-то время действительно принадлежал Скроцкому - есть воспоминания его родственницы Татьяны Фоогд - Стояновой, которая во время войны какое-то время жила у ,,уплотненных,, родственников в именно в этом доме ...

----------


## Antique

> ........Софиевская,17 - дом рабочих ЗОРа, 1928 - 1931, арх. Гальперсон, Бронштейн, Каневский, Любельский - памятник архитектуры .... в домах ,,ведомственных,, строившихся на ср-ва заводов и фабрик для своих рабочих, часто были и прачечные и столовые и другие элементы социнфраструктуры ....


 До конца 1950-х годов все дома были ведомственные, но тут другое. Это конструктивизм со своими  жилкомбинатами (домами без ванных и кухонь). В те времена считалось, что к приходу коммунизма все будут питаться в общих столовых, мыться в банях и стирать в прачечных.

----------


## Antique

> а №17 перестроили ? когда же был построен и снесен первый вариант, не знаете ?


 Может по красной линии улицы не было никакого здания, по одному из вариантов можно предположить стену с воротами, а уже внутри участка мог существовать жилой флигель. Ну а в советское время такие места безусловно были очень удачным решением, так никого не приходилось никуда переселять за неимением жилого строения на том месте. Такие участки если и существовали, то застраивались в первую очередь. Конечно всё это на уровне предположений, так как за давностью лет и неимением источников может быть очень сложно, а может и невозможно определить наличие и тип строения по фасаду. Milkaway тоже приводит вполне правдоподобные варианты.




> В списке памятников архитектуры этот дом записан как дом Скаржинского, 1880 г. архитектор Скаржинский К.А. Это немножко странно, так как К.А. Скаржинский умер в 1875 году (если верить Ю. Парамонову).


 Ю. Парамонов посмотрел дату смерти в справочнике Пилявского.




> Может быть изначально он принадлежал Скаржинскому, потом вероятно перешел  к Ивану Скроцкому с последующей перестройкой (у Пилявского) ...этот дом какое-то время действительно принадлежал Скроцкому - есть воспоминания его родственницы Татьяны Фоогд - Стояновой, которая во время войны какое-то время жила у ,,уплотненных,, родственников в именно в этом доме ...


 В справочниках  "Вся Одесса"  угловой участок по крайней мере 14 лет принадлежит В.В. Скаржинскому , а вот участок №17 часто меняет владельцев - возможно он не был толком застроен и по-этому спекулятивно перекупался под застройку. Исходя из этого я предполагаю, что здание изначально принадлежало Скроцкому, а уже позднее было выкуплено Скаржинским. Что же касается воспоминаний жительницы, то память обманчива. К сожалению эти две фамилии созвучны, что может быть предметом заблуждения.

Участок №17
до 1900-го года - В.П. Скаржинский (вероятно родственник владельца соседнего участка)
после 1900-го, но не позднее 1907-го - Н. Амбатьельо
В 1907, но возможно и несколько ранее,  также не позднее 1913-го - Б.Г. Когон
В 1913-м году владельцем был уже А.Е. Бродский.

----------


## Малиновский

> Посмотрел сегодня на шапку Мономаха - крест, почему-то стоит криво, а не вертикально . Мелочь, а не приятно. Руки понятно откуда растут...


 Вот и ответ!




> В День города 2-го сентября в парке Шевченко планируется вновь открыть восстановленную Александровскую колонну – памятник основателю парка, Царю-Освободителю Александру Второму. Колонна одета в леса. Увидев издали на вершине её отливающую бронзой «Шапку Мономаха» с крестом, хотелось поздравить одесситов со знаменательным событием – Одесса вроде бы обращается к историческим корням своим… Но расхотелось, когда выяснилось, что это не бронза, а всего лишь имитация из стекловолокна… Да и стоит она не на подушке с кистями по углам, как это было прежде и хорошо видно на чертеже проекта, а на тонкой квадратной плите, некстати закрывающей её при попытке разглядеть «новодел» вблизи.

----------


## Лысый0

> Вот и ответ!


 Добро пожаловать в реальный мир(С). Папьемашистов на кол!

----------


## brassl

29 июля 1908 года впервые в Одессе легендарный Сергей Уточкин поднялся на воздушном шаре на высоту 1200 м. (интересно фото одесское или так просто положили)

----------


## Antique

> 29 июля 1908 года впервые в Одессе легендарный Сергей Уточкин поднялся на воздушном шаре на высоту 1200 м. (интересно фото одесское или так просто положили)


 От составителей новостей в интернете навряд ли можно было бы ожидать соответствия изображений и текста. Я неоднократно замечал, что составители находят в интернете фото хоть отдалённо касающееся темы и размещают у себя. Причём совершенно не соблюдают авторских прав - то есть если современное изображение не разрешено к перепубликации, то они всё равно его разместят у себя.

Ну а насчёт конкретно этого шара была взята фотография из серии описывающей пребывание Николая ІІ в Брест-Литовске и Высоком Литовске.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот и ответ!


 В День города 2-го сентября в парке Шевченко планируется вновь открыть восстановленную Александровскую колонну – памятник основателю парка, Царю-Освободителю Александру Второму. Колонна одета в леса. Увидев издали на вершине её отливающую бронзой «Шапку Мономаха» с крестом, хотелось поздравить одесситов со знаменательным событием – Одесса вроде бы обращается к историческим корням своим… Но расхотелось, когда выяснилось, что это не бронза, а всего лишь имитация из стекловолокна… Да и стоит она не на подушке с кистями по углам, как это было прежде и хорошо видно на чертеже проекта, а на тонкой квадратной плите, некстати закрывающей её при попытке разглядеть «новодел» вблизи.

Значит мэръ должен посадить новый дубъ из стекловолокна (типа царь). Хотя елка еще стоит.

----------


## SaMoVar

Колонну вроде бы восстанавливает облсовет при участии российского консульства. Хотя обещал восстановить наш любимый мэр.

----------


## kravshik

Ребята единомышленники,выручайте,кто может помочь с домиком недалеко от моря и желательно города......вдруг у кого еще есть незанятый вариант,сроки и состав: семья из трех человек,(дочка лет 5-6 ) нужен вариант в разумных пределах по оплате...без наших одесских разводов.....готовить они будут сами....по срокам ,ориентировочно -неделя с 3-5 августа .............мои знакомые ,за которых не будет стыдно-заранее спасибо, Сергей.  

Прошу прощения у модераторов,удалю скоро...просто хочу ,обратится к своим ,тут меня знают......

----------


## Пушкин

> Колонну вроде бы восстанавливает облсовет при участии российского консульства. Хотя обещал восстановить наш любимый мэр.


 Городские депутаты партии регионов восстанавливают и скорее всего на средства города...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений,заходите

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений,заходите


 Спасибо за фотографию четвёртого корпуса санатория. Практически не изменился, но в нынешнее время такое представительное здание пребывает в запустении. Сергей Котелко в те времена, когда предполагал, что это дача Егорова выкладывал интерьеры корпуса в блоге. Оформление не уступает дореволюционному, стены покрыты венецианской шпатлёвкой, перила лестницы выдержаны в общем классическом стиле. Архитектором этого чуда был Лазарь Борисович Белкин. 

К сожалению блог сейчас не работает, вероятно автор меняет движок на Wordpress, но в кэше ещё сохраняется старая версия следующей ссылки: http://odessa.sergekot.com/ne-dacha-egorova/

----------


## SaMoVar

"Заборная выставка" 1970. Забор вокруг Оперного. Ремонт. 
Спасибо Валерию Смирнову.

----------


## SaMoVar

Взято там же. Сборная Одесской ССР по футболу.

----------


## Елена Вик

Подскажите, пожалуйста, это где?

----------


## Kartush2006

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, это где?


 Ланжероновская. Дом №8.Вложение 4608953.=Одесский листок= примыкает к этому дому

----------


## Milkaway

> Ланжероновская. Дом №8.Вложение 4608953.=Одесский листок= примыкает к этому дому


 ....... нет - не похоже ........

----------


## brassl

Вот тут здание уже слегка перестроено, а белая будка справа один в один

----------


## Milkaway

> Вот тут здание уже слегка перестроено, а белая будка справа один в один


 Таки да -  у Вас сходство есть .... 
Ко времени ,,Одесского листка,, здание значительно перестроили - это очень видно по оконным рамам ...

----------


## фауст

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, это где?


 Магазин  купца К. Меля, входивший в торговые ряды Пале-Рояля.
 Построено в 1841-1843 гг. по проекту архитектора Д. Торичелли.

В 1891 году на месте этого дома , по проекту архитектора И.Ф. Яценко построили  новое здание , где  с 1892 года располагался "Одесский Листок"

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите

----------


## фауст

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите


 Линию трамвая по Военному спуску кладут. 
ИМХО.

----------


## mlch

> Линию трамвая по Военному спуску кладут. 
> ИМХО.


 Поддерживаю.

----------


## Пушкин

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, это где?


  Интересное фото - ведь это забор вокруг стройки нового городского театра...

----------


## Antique

А помните, несколько лет назад кто-то спрашивал по поводу круглого кирпичного основания где-то на Молдаванке (возможно угол Комитетской и Средней). Может у кого-то сохранилась фотография? Интересно бы сравнить с фотографией надкаптажного павильона на снимке ниже:

----------


## фауст

> А помните, несколько лет назад кто-то спрашивал по поводу круглого кирпичного основания где-то на Молдаванке (возможно угол Комитетской и Средней).


  На карте 1894 года,  на Косарке  -  нет более-менее значимого источника водоснабжения.

http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/maps/a/?n=h18

----------


## Antique

> На карте 1894 года,  на Косарке  -  нет более-менее значимого источника водоснабжения.
> 
> http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/maps/a/?n=h18


  Разыскал фото - оказалось, что сходство только отдалённое.

----------


## kravshik

> А помните, несколько лет назад кто-то спрашивал по поводу круглого кирпичного основания где-то на Молдаванке (возможно угол Комитетской и Средней). Может у кого-то сохранилась фотография? Интересно бы сравнить с фотографией надкаптажного павильона на снимке ниже:


 
[/QUOTE]

привязка..
[/QUOTE]

----------


## mlch

Похоже, но, ИМХО, не оно.
Мелкими деталями отличается.

----------


## фауст

Судя по карте Дитерихса  ( 1894 г) - субартезианский колодец имелся на углу Балковской и Ольгиевского спуска и  - на заводе Гена.
Возможно где-то ещё ,поскольку в 1831 в Одессе было образовано «Общество артезианских фонтанов» и пробурены 4 скважины глубиной от 36 до 189 м.

 На Комитетской и Картамышевской - ничего.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=kravshik;30990422]

Не тот масштаб :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот еще одна интересная башня, местонахождение которой мне неизвестно. Фото 50-тых годов. Мой знакомый говорил, что видел такую на Воронцовке. Ничего сказать не могу. Может есть еще мнения аксакалов?

----------


## OMF

На 200% это не Одесса - трамвая Ф с номером 10 (и таким шрифтом) в Одессе не было никогда.

----------


## SaMoVar

Валерий Смирнов продолжает радовать. Процитирую его страничку фейсбука:
Валерий Смирнов
ЧЕМПИОНЫ РОССИИ СТАЛИ ФУТБОЛИСТАМИ НЕЗАВИСИМОЙ ОДЕССКОЙ РЕСПУБЛИКИ
На фото футбольная сборная команда Одессы, выигравшая чемпионат России: Дыхно, Гизер, Джекобс, Тауненд, Богемский, Мизерский, Каждан, Карр, Караджи, Овен, Злочевский. Эти чемпионы и составили костяк сборной независимой Одесской республики после изгнания украинских оккупантов и разгрома румынских интервентов в 1918 году. Примечательно, что сборная нашей независимой страны выступала в форме, по дизайну напоминающую форму "Одесского Британского Атлетического Клуба" http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=328851080541917&set=a.2320580235545  57.52544.100002510843202&type=1&theater

----------


## Milkaway

> 


 привязка..
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

 .... масштаб конечно не тот, но .... остатки маленькой башни как-то очень похожи с большой водонапорной ..... на карте от Фауса пишется: ,,Главнейшие колодцы .....,, и в районе ближайших улиц от Михайловской пл. есть четыре буровые скважины (судя по условным обозначениям) - 21,22,23 и 24, что наводит на мысли о том в этом районе могли быть и еще скважины  - не ,,главнейшие,,- которые на карту не попали, но строились, вероятно, по тому же проекту, что и все остальные ..... остатки одной из них, скорее всего, и сохранились на Комитетской .....

----------


## Antique

Судя по карте это должна была быть труба обойной фабрики  братьев Тарнополь. Основание как раз располагается между двумя крыльями.

На фотографии 1944-го года видно, что труба ещё цела.

----------


## Milkaway

> Судя по карте это должна была быть труба обойной фабрики  братьев Тарнополь. Основание как раз располагается между двумя крыльями.
> 
> На фотографии 1944-го года видно, что труба ещё цела.


 ..... раз на этом месте была фабрика, значит маленькая скважина служила для производственных целей ....

----------


## Antique

> ..... раз на этом месте была фабрика, значит маленькая скважина служила для производственных целей ....


  На фото труба видна прямо на том месте, на которое указывает kravshik на дубльгисе. А так как было раннее утро, то по земле стелиться длиннющая тень от этой трубы - высокая труба однако.




> ..... раз на этом месте была фабрика, значит маленькая скважина служила для производственных целей ....


 Во времена Полиграфмаша наверное уже никак не служила. Скорее всего трубу разобрали из-за аварийного состояния или просто за ненадобностью.

----------


## Milkaway

> На фото труба видна прямо на том месте, на которое указывает kravshik на дубльгисе. А так как было раннее утро, то по земле стелиться длиннющая тень от этой трубы - высокая труба однако.
> 
> Во времена полиграфмаша наверное уже никак не служила. Скорее всего трубу разобрали из-за аварийного состояния или просто за ненадобностью.


 Вы правы - я не правильно выразилась, имела ввиду ее диаметр в сравнении со старым фото из архива ....

----------


## Antique

> Вы правы - я не правильно выразилась, имела ввиду ее диаметр в сравнении со старым фото из архива ....


 Вы хотите сказать, что до фабрики это всё же был павильон над скважиною? Мне кажется это сомнительным, так как сооружение располагается как раз между двумя крыльями, ну а сооружать трубу прямо над источником, хоть даже и засыпанным наверное не стоит. Схожесть обусловлена типизацией сооружений в промышленном строительстве. Например труба химического корпуса ОНУ тоже похожа.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите. Подскажите с фото по "аркадиевскому массиву", не могу сообразить где

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите. Подскажите с фото по "аркадиевскому массиву", не могу сообразить где


 Семинарская, 5

Хм, на Семинарской, 7 зачем-то разобрали этаж, да и вообще перестроили.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вы хотите сказать, что до фабрики это всё же был павильон над скважиною? Мне кажется это сомнительным, так как сооружение располагается как раз между двумя крыльями, ну а сооружать трубу прямо над источником, хоть даже и засыпанным наверное не стоит. Схожесть обусловлена типизацией сооружений в промышленном строительстве. Например труба химического корпуса ОНУ тоже похожа.


 Конечно, за давностью лет, практически невозможно выяснить первоначальное назначение сооружения - или трубы или башни - но я склоняюсь более к версии с водонапорной башней, чем с трубой или вытяжкой.
Во-первых: с большой вероятностью можно предположить, что территория на которой находится сооружение изначально имела промышленное использование. Вероятно, в технологическом цикле было необходимо использование воды - поэтому там появилась скважина, которую ,,оформили,, в соответствии с типовым проектом - оттого она имеет такую ,,вычурную,, форму...если бы это была труба или вытяжка - наверное был бы смысл сложить её просто, без всяких кирпичных ,,излишеств,, - по примеру производственных цехов других заводов и фабрик .... Первоначально водонапорная башня скорее всего стояла отдельно от других строений и только со временем  - когда потеряла свое прямое назначение и ее закрыли-затампонировали  - вокруг нее появились строения, фундамент которых врядли мог пострадать от такого соседства.
Во-вторых: то, что её не сровняли с землей, косвенно указывает, что под ней есть что-то, что лучше не тревожить. И если бы это была труба или вытяжка из подвального помещения - при реконструкции зданий на Комитетской под развлекательный центр - её бы точно снесли ....

----------


## Семирек

> Валерий Смирнов продолжает радовать. Процитирую его страничку фейсбука:
> Валерий Смирнов
> ЧЕМПИОНЫ РОССИИ СТАЛИ ФУТБОЛИСТАМИ НЕЗАВИСИМОЙ ОДЕССКОЙ РЕСПУБЛИКИ


 Чего то не работает ссылка на этот материал. А есть это где-то еще?

----------


## SaMoVar

Смирнов выкладывает на своей странице в фейсбуке иногда уникальные материалы. Угадать невозможно))) Читаю всегда с удовольствием его.

----------


## Antique

> И если бы это была труба или вытяжка из подвального помещения - при реконструкции зданий на Комитетской под развлекательный центр - её бы точно снесли ....


 Но на фото видно, что это труба.

----------


## Antique

Кстати, также из папки не отгаданного нужно перенести в соответствующую папку следующее фото:

Гаванная ул., 6


Ришельевская 11а и 11


Тут был Красный переулок, но я сейчас что-то не уверен на счёт переулка - здание похоже но не то.

Маразлиевская:


А это подписано, но не перенесено
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=19064#top_display_media
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=17632#top_display_media
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=16589#top_display_media
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=19099#top_display_media

----------


## Antique

Ну и ещё одна фотография. Екатерининская, 12, начало ХХ-го века, вероятно в границах 1903-1905-й годов. Источники сообщают неправду, говоря о том, что дата постройки дома Рассель дель Турко - 1910-й год. Вот его брандмауер виден на снимке, а здания на углу построенного тем же Ренгерцом в 1906-м ещё нет. Дата дома топуза в том числе в связи и с этим моментом тоже очень сомнительна. Вероятно, что из-за последнего здания работы по всем прочим зданиям авторства Рейнгерца были заморожены до 1910-го года.

На углу пестреет рекламой кафе Робина и особенно выделяются вывеска продукции Филлипа Сюшара (Kraft foods). Ниже реклама художника-портретиста М. Резникова.

----------


## brassl

Уже немного исправляюсь  :smileflag:  Спасибо

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну и ещё одна фотография. Екатерининская, 12, начало ХХ-го века, вероятно в границах 1903-1905-й годов. Источники сообщают неправду, говоря о том, что дата постройки дома Рассель дель Турко - 1910-й год. Вот его брандмауер виден на снимке, а здания на углу построенного тем же Ренгерцом в 1906-м ещё нет. Дата дома топуза в том числе в связи и с этим моментом тоже очень сомнительна. Вероятно, что из-за последнего здания работы по всем прочим зданиям авторства Рейнгерца были заморожены до 1910-го года.
> 
> На углу пестреет рекламой кафе Робина и особенно выделяются вывеска продукции Филлипа Сюшара (Kraft foods). Ниже реклама художника-портретиста М. Резникова.


 Верится с трудом. Это не то место. Где реклама  кафе Робина?

----------


## malyutka_e

Поздравляю всех с надвигающейся "Зеленой волной". Может кто-нибудь объяснит, почему она зеленая?

----------


## Лысый0

> Поздравляю всех с надвигающейся "Зеленой волной". Может кто-нибудь объяснит, почему она зеленая?


 Легенду о зеленом луче....

----------


## Antique

> Верится с трудом. Это не то место. Где реклама  кафе Робина?


 На втором этаже как я понял рекламируются фирмы, продукция которых продаётся в кафе Робина. На если нужны дополнительные доказательства месторасположения, то вот к примеру панорама торца здания Рассель дель Турко (Екатерининская, 8) http://goo.gl/maps/tahF

----------


## Kartush2006

Одесса. Общий вид. Было?Вложение 4618542

----------


## Antique

Ну и самое весомое доказательство - старинный рисунок на котором запечатлено угловое здание и часть Пале-Рояля напротив. Так же тут есть и маленькая лавка и небольшое двухэтажное здание под №10:

----------


## Milkaway

> Поздравляю всех с надвигающейся "Зеленой волной".
>  Может кто-нибудь объяснит, почему она зеленая?


 Ударим ,,Зеленой волной,, по ,,зеленому змию,, !!! ....... вспоминается агитплакат  конца 20-х гг, где некий  ,,морально неустойчивый,, гражданин не знает, куда ему податься - или в клубе книжку почитать, или выпить водки  ....  этот вопрос с тех пор актуальности не утратил....

..... а в какой же день будет презентация книги А.Сурилова - хотелось бы попасть на мероприятие ....

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну и самое весомое доказательство - старинный рисунок на котором запечатлено угловое здание и часть Пале-Рояля напротив. Так жет тут есть и маленькая лавка и небольшое двухэтажное здание под №10:


 Вот убедили, так убедили! На все 100%

----------


## malyutka_e

> Легенду о зеленом луче....


 У меня это больше ассоциируется со светофорной зеленой волной. Автомобилисты знают, о чем речь.

----------


## malyutka_e

> ..... а в какой же день будет презентация книги А.Сурилова - хотелось бы попасть на мероприятие ....


 [/QUOTE]

По-моему, он уже сам не знает когда это случится :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> На углу пестреет рекламой кафе Робина и особенно выделяются вывеска продукции Филлипа Сюшара (Kraft foods).


 Его продукция до сих пор нас радует. 100 лет назад она называлась "Милька Сюшар", - сейчас просто - "Корова Милка".

----------


## Лысый0

> У меня это больше ассоциируется со светофорной зеленой волной. Автомобилисты знают, о чем речь.


 Еду 60 и попадаб на следующий зеленый  :smileflag: .
Сейчас позвоню фундатору, спрошу ее.

----------


## Лысый0

> Еду 60 и попадаб на следующий зеленый .
> Сейчас позвоню фундатору, спрошу ее.


 Оба наших варианта имели место быть (и светофорный, и морская легенда). Но решительную роль сыграла популярная на то время песня Лаймы Вайкуле "Море, море - зеленая волна"  :smileflag: . Лично от оунера...

----------


## Good++++

> Оба наших варианта имели место быть (и светофорный, и морская легенда). Но решительную роль сыграла популярная на то время песня Лаймы Вайкуле "Море, море - зеленая волна" . Лично от оунера...


 На сколько мне не изменяет память (а может и изменяет), первая книжная выставка-ярмарка «Зеленая волна» проходила на борту какого-то иностранного судна... в году так 1997-м... ошибаюсь?

----------


## Лысый0

> На сколько мне не изменяет память (а может и изменяет), первая книжная выставка-ярмарка «Зеленая волна» проходила на борту какого-то иностранного судна... в году так 1997-м... ошибаюсь?


 На вскидку не скажу, по-моему 1996... Еще активно участвовала "Русская книга" с Русланом... боже, мамамоядорогая, как просвистело 15 лет... Если надо точно, узнаю.

----------


## SaMoVar

На морвокзале были первые выставки. А на Дерибасовскую я ни разу не смог попасть. Надеюсь в последний день заскочить.

АП. Разок во Дворце спорта было.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## Lissa800

Какая ужасная выставка........это даже и выставкой назвать сложно, книг практически не было...какой-то хлам в распродаже, немного детских сказок, календарики, открытки, сувениры...и вот с этим барахлом они приехали в Одессу под громким заявлением ,,книжной ярмарки,,..........печально.

----------


## Antique

Несколько месяцев назад была книжная выставка в Научной библиотеке. На мой взгляд та была неплоха.

----------


## Milkaway

> Какая ужасная выставка........это даже и выставкой назвать сложно, книг практически не было...какой-то хлам в распродаже, немного детских сказок, календарики, открытки, сувениры...и вот с этим барахлом они приехали в Одессу под громким заявлением ,,книжной ярмарки,,..........печально.


 ..... а что-то новое из Одессики было??? .....

----------


## VicTur

> Какая ужасная выставка........это даже и выставкой назвать сложно, книг практически не было...какой-то хлам в распродаже, немного детских сказок, календарики, открытки, сувениры...и вот с этим барахлом они приехали в Одессу под громким заявлением ,,книжной ярмарки,,..........печально.


 Неправда ваша. Есть ряд хороших вещей, по истории например. Да и детские сказки далеко не на последнем месте по качеству.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Гражданин А.

смотрим

----------


## exse

А циферблат часов на горсовете когда-нибудь подсвечивался или он всегда был темным?

----------


## Good++++

Вопрос: а чего румыны шли на Куликово поле? Наверное там были их захоронения?

----------


## Киров

В последних дополнениях стоят даты-15 октября 1941 г.15 октября Одесса еще была советской,а снимали явно румыны-скорее всего даты 16 октября и далее...

----------


## Пушкин

> Вопрос: а чего румыны шли на Куликово поле? Наверное там были их захоронения?


  Крестный ход наверное...

----------


## фауст

> Вопрос: а чего румыны шли на Куликово поле? Наверное там были их захоронения?


 Румынское духовенство  празднует Неделю Православия в Одессе ( первое воскресенье Великого Поста ).

http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/brokgauz_efron/71549/%D0%9D%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8F

Судя по описанию  фото - после службы в кафедральном соборе ,  внушительная процессия направилась на "центральный рынок" или "центральную площадь" .
 Возможно -  идут на Привоз или Куликово поле.

----------


## фауст

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=19898#top_display_media

Служба  в честь празднования Недели Православия , через громкоговорители транслируется окрест.
Судя по описанию фото -  провозглашают  анафему коммунистам и поминают румын , павших на поле брани ( недавно закончилась Сталинградская Битва ).

----------


## Семирек

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=19898#top_display_media
> 
> Служба  в честь празднования Недели Православия , через громкоговорители транслируется окрест.
> Судя по описанию фото -  провозглашают  анафему коммунистам и поминают румын , павших на поле брани ( недавно закончилась Сталинградская Битва ).


 Если Сталинградская битва, так тогда это 1943 год, а никак не 15 октября 1941-го...

----------


## фауст

> Если Сталинградская битва, так тогда это 1943 год, а никак не 15 октября 1941-го...


  Под фото есть дата - 14 марта 1943 года .

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=19898#top_display_media

----------


## victor.odessa

> Посмотрел сегодня на шапку Мономаха - крест, почему-то стоит криво, а не вертикально.


 Вот, узнал в чём причина нашего беспокойства:
"Александровскую (она же Суворовская) колонну в центральном одесском парке им. Т.Г. Шевченко увенчали скульптурным изображением шапки Мономаха. Пока, правда, деталь гипсовая – таким образом реставраторы «прикидывают», как будет выглядеть колонна после окончания работ. Но уже на следующей неделе ее заменят бронзовым символом российского самодержавия. Появятся на памятнике и другие элементы, утраченные после революции 1917-го года – бронзовые корона, скипетр, меч и жезл, а также орлы (металлические птицы окружали пьедестал из красного гранита); барельефы с портретом императора Александра II, гербом Одессы, памятные доски с надписями: «Александру II благодарная Одесса» и «На сем месте Царь-Освободитель 7 сентября 1875 г. соизволил быть парку Имени Его и посадил первое дерево». 
http://dumskaya.net/news/kolonnka-s-shapkoj-020945/

----------


## Milkaway

> Вот, узнал в чём причина нашего беспокойства:
> "Александровскую (она же Суворовская) колонну в центральном одесском парке им. Т.Г. Шевченко увенчали скульптурным изображением шапки Мономаха. Пока, правда, деталь гипсовая – таким образом реставраторы «прикидывают», как будет выглядеть колонна после окончания работ. Но уже на следующей неделе ее заменят бронзовым символом российского самодержавия. Появятся на памятнике и другие элементы, утраченные после революции 1917-го года – бронзовые корона, скипетр, меч и жезл, а также орлы (металлические птицы окружали пьедестал из красного гранита); барельефы с портретом императора Александра II, гербом Одессы, памятные доски с надписями: «Александру II благодарная Одесса» и «На сем месте Царь-Освободитель 7 сентября 1875 г. соизволил быть парку Имени Его и посадил первое дерево». 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/kolonnka-s-shapkoj-020945/


 ........  а про подушечку с кисточками снова забыли .......... может в последний момент и она ,,найдется,, ...................

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите

----------


## SaMoVar

http://politiko.ua/blogpost77188
Есть что почитать и посмотреть.

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите


 Большое спасибо, фотографии из института очень радуют.


Это Большая Арнаутская ул., 49:

----------


## malyutka_e

Случайно нашел такую схему захоронений казненных до революции преступников. Автор схем - Шувалов.

----------


## SaMoVar

Горемыкинский люнет (люнель) - место известное, а вот первая картинка интересна. Я нашёл остатки ещё одного люнета в районе 6-го километра Овидиопольской дороги.  сожалению, место почти полностью за забором.

----------


## Скрытик

> http://politiko.ua/blogpost77188
> Есть что почитать и посмотреть.


 Уже было на другом сайте. 
 Вроде тут обсуждали даже и сказали, что слишком антисоветски  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Книга Сурилова о Парке  будет продаваться по конкретному адресу. Это будет сообщено на бигбордах - адрес и телефон.

----------


## SaMoVar

Цена будет немаленькой?

----------


## Shipshin

> Книга Сурилова о Парке (как и  моя, как дизайнера книги), будет продаваться по конкретному адресу. Это будет сообщено на бигбордах - адрес и телефон.


 Так она на "Зеленой Волне" вроде бы уже продается.

----------


## Milkaway

> Так она на "Зеленой Волне" вроде бы уже продается.


 .......... были с семьёй в пятницу и в субботу - книгу Сурилова о Парке не встречали..............

----------


## Antique

Выставка совсем не впечатлила. Слишком общего характера и титул международной сильно преувеличен - литература в основном из России. Конечно, может в отношении художественной или детской литературы на выставке был не мальнький выбор, но краеведческая практически отсутствовала, кроме Оптимума. Да и на лотке Оптимума из нового приглянулась только книга Аура Пересыпи и Слободки-Романовки, и то я подозреваю, что половина этой книги то же самое, что и в маленькой книге 10х15 см. А стоит она, гм, почти 200 грн. (маленькая книга в своё время продавалась за 35) Цена на современное издание не маленькая, но в магазине она видно вообще золотая, так как стоит далеко за 200.

Насколько я помню раннее выпущенные книги стоили около 100 гривен, но сейчас цены вдруг на них резко подняли.

----------


## Семирек

> краеведческая практически отсутствовала, кроме Оптимума. Да и на лотке Оптимума из нового приглянулась только книга Аура Пересыпи и Слободки-Романовки, и то я подозреваю, что половина этой книги то же самое, что и в маленькой книге 10х15 см. А стоит она, гм, почти 200 грн. (маленькая книга в своё время продавалась за 35)


 "Optimum" выпустил "Письма из Одессы" Шарля (Карла) Сикара и еще несколько краеведческих книг за последнее время. По цене скажу так - берите в самом издательстве - много дешевле будет.

----------


## Milkaway

> Выставка совсем не впечатлила. Слишком общего характера и титул международной сильно преувеличен - литература в основном из России. Конечно, может в отношении художественной или детской литературы на выставке был не мальнький выбор, но краеведческая практически отсутствовала, кроме Оптимума. Да и на лотке Оптимума из нового приглянулась только книга Аура Пересыпи и Слободки-Романовки, и то я подозреваю, что половина этой книги то же самое, что и в маленькой книге 10х15 см. А стоит она, гм, почти 200 грн. (маленькая книга в своё время продавалась за 35) Цена на современное издание не маленькая, но в магазине она видно вообще золотая, так как стоит далеко за 200.
> 
> Насколько я помню раннее выпущенные книги стоили около 100 гривен, но сейчас цены вдруг на них резко подняли.


 На лотке ,,Оптимы,, был подарочный вариант из четырех книжек - ,,Аура Переулков, Молдаванки, Слободки и Пересыпи и Фр.бульвара,, за 800 !!!
На лотке ,,Пласке,, - новая книга из одесской серии  - Паустовский ,,Время больших ожиданий  и дневники,, с хорошей полиграфией в суперобложке, пухленькая за 100.... а так  - всё - то же и все - те же ( в смысле авторы )....
Из детского порадовало ,,Выдавництво старого Лева,, - очень качественная полиграфия и художественное оформление на высшем уровне....и смешные цены!!! от 20 до 60.....
из взрослого - за пару часов ,,охоты,, неспеша можно таки найти интересных вещей.....

----------


## Antique

> "Optimum" выпустил "Письма из Одессы" Шарля (Карла) Сикара и еще несколько краеведческих книг за последнее время. По цене скажу так - берите в самом издательстве - много дешевле будет.


 Ну в общем то так и поступаю. Однако ожидалось, то на выставке цены будут не сильно дороже.

----------


## арнольдт

> На Одессастори было. Местоположение было неизвестно.Фото 1956года.
> По моему это Маразлиевская.Вновь отстроенное здание,на месте взорванного немецкого штаба.


 Немцев в Одессе не было! Были Румыны, был немецкий генерал с несколькими адъютантами офицерами и две роты солдат, автоматчиков - охрана. Остальные Румыны- армейские части, множество офицеров, гражданские управленцы, рабочие, инженеры -для восстановления города, митрополит Румынии со свитой. А "немецкий штаб" - нет, просто там были и немцы в том числе.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Немцев в Одессе не было! Были Румыны, был немецкий генерал с несколькими адъютантами офицерами и две роты солдат, автоматчиков - охрана. Остальные Румыны- армейские части, множество офицеров, гражданские управленцы, рабочие, инженеры -для восстановления города, митрополит Румынии со свитой. А "немецкий штаб" - нет, просто там были и немцы в том числе.


 Немцы в Одессе были. Где-то с марта 1944 румын просто подвинули с Транснистрии. Но это не помогло.
Насчёт взрыва штаба - он был таки румынским, а не немецким.

----------


## Milkaway

> На Одессастори было. Местоположение было неизвестно.Фото 1956года.
> По моему это Маразлиевская.Вновь отстроенное здание,на месте взорванного немецкого штаба.


 ...... номера у автобуса - не одесские - чс ........ может - экскурсия .....

----------


## Trs

Почему? ЧС, равно как и ЧД, ЧТ и ФЖ — вполне одесские номера послевоенного образца.

----------


## exse

> Немцев в Одессе не было! Были Румыны, был немецкий генерал с несколькими адъютантами офицерами и две роты солдат, автоматчиков - охрана. Остальные Румыны- армейские части, множество офицеров, гражданские управленцы, рабочие, инженеры -для восстановления города, митрополит Румынии со свитой. А "немецкий штаб" - нет, просто там были и немцы в том числе.


 *"Немцев в Одессе не было!...генерал с несколькими адъютантами офицерами и две роты солдат"*
И все?
Пойду повыбрасываю все фото, которые немецкие солдаты, летчики и пр.  подписали _"Это я в Одессе"_. 
Есть еще фото итальянцев в Одессе, наверное, тоже придется выкинуть...

----------


## арнольдт

> *"Немцев в Одессе не было!...генерал с несколькими адъютантами офицерами и две роты солдат"*
> И все?
> Пойду повыбрасываю все фото, которые немецкие солдаты, летчики и пр.  подписали _"Это я в Одессе"_. 
> Есть еще фото итальянцев в Одессе, наверное, тоже придется выкинуть...


  Есть много фотографий  как раз тех нескольких немецких офицеров, которые были фотографами-любителями, несколько меньше румынских фотографий, но их тоже много. Развитие фотодела в Германии и ногда было на "высоте" причем подписаны  фотографии немецкие, в основном одним автором,  не помню его фамилию, но если захотите, найду.

----------


## exse

> подписаны  фотографии немецкие, в основном одним автором,  не помню его фамилию


 Как вы это определили? По почерку? Кому принадлежат не подписанные?




> но если захотите, найду.


 Очень хочу! Найдите!

И, раз уж вы в теме, то, позвольте, еще несколько вопросов:
Так итальянцы были в Одессе или это переодетые румыны? А болгары? Чья была обслуга на одесских аэродромах? Как долго была в Одессе "летающая лодка"? Румыны обслуживали? А вот *это* немцы? Они тоже "из охраны генерала"?

----------


## Antique

> ...... номера у автобуса - не одесские - чс ........ может - экскурсия .....


 Если одесские, то тем более экскурсия - левое же фото не одесское.

А это Госпитальный переулок, а не Французский бульвар. Возможно 8-й номер:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Если одесские, то тем более экскурсия - левое же фото не одесское.


 Скорее всего это выезд на сельхоз -работы в близлежащий колхоз. Помните, раньше выезжали от предприятий.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.

----------


## Antique

В папке Французский бульвар есть фотографии санатория "Россия", но непонятно, запечатлён ли на какой-либо фотографии административный корпус. Не может ли кто-нибудь, кто в своё время там бывал, подсказать на счёт этого?

----------


## exse

> Скорее всего это выезд на сельхоз -работы в близлежащий колхоз. Помните, раньше выезжали от предприятий.


 Вряд ли это *цветное* фото выезда в колхоз. 
Как мне помнится, это фото из серии сделанной туристом французского круизника. Там вся пленка только по Одессе.

----------


## Antique

> Вряд ли это *цветное* фото выезда в колхоз. 
> Как мне помнится, это фото из серии сделанной туристом французского круизника. Там вся пленка только по Одессе.


 Люди на фото на иностранцев не похожи.

----------


## exse

> Люди на фото на иностранцев не похожи.


 Конечно! Потому что они фотографировали не себя, а одесситов - мальчика-суворовца, чистильщика обуви,  врачей  и пр. 
(не знаю, есть ли вся эта серия на одессастори, если нет, то могу выложить).

----------


## Antique

> Конечно! Потому что они фотографировали не себя, а одесситов - мальчика-суворовца, чистильщика обуви,  врачей  и пр. 
> (не знаю, есть ли вся эта серия на одессастори, если нет, то могу выложить).


 Ну хорошо, предположим, что эта Одесса. Тогда необходимо выяснить как ходил автобус 5-го маршрута в 1960е, так как на стекле табличка с номером 5.

----------


## Milkaway

> Почему? ЧС, равно как и ЧД, ЧТ и ФЖ — вполне одесские номера послевоенного образца.


 И что это за номера такие - ведомственные ??? ......

----------


## exse

> И что это за номера такие - ведомственные ??? ......


 Тогда не было ведомственных номеров. Обыкновенные номера стандарта 1946 г. На Одессу и область были выделены серии ФГ, ФЖ, ЧД, ЧС, ЧТ. Пока была Измаильская область – УР.

----------


## Milkaway

> Ну хорошо, предположим, что эта Одесса. Тогда необходимо выяснить как ходил автобус 5-го маршрута в 1960е, так как на стекле табличка с номером 5.


 На фото пишется, что это 1956год .... у Пилявского - год постройки Мореходки 1957..... в справочнике ,,Одесса,, за 1957 год городские автобусные маршруты цифровых обозначений не имеют - только направления: Пл. Мартыновского - ст.Товарная, промтоварный рынок, Аэропорт, Кривая балка, пос.Большевик, пос.ЗОР, Б.Фонтан и Лузановка. От Жд. вокзала - на Куяльник. Остальные - пригородные ....

----------


## Пушкин

> В папке Французский бульвар есть фотографии санатория "Россия", но непонятно, запечатлён ли на какой-либо фотографии административный корпус. Не может ли кто-нибудь, кто в своё время там бывал, подсказать на счёт этого?


  там вроде админ корпуса нет, в основном - жилой, а админ корпус был одноэтажный с рядом колонн...

----------


## Antique

> там вроде админ корпуса нет, в основном - жилой, а админ корпус был одноэтажный с рядом колонн...


 А, понятно. Спасибо!

----------


## Antique

> На фото пишется, что это 1956год .... у Пилявского - год постройки Мореходки 1957.....


 На училище здание на фото совсем непохоже. Есть некоторые общие принцыпы для неоклассических зданий, но подобный декор был не редок на территориях бывших в составе СССР и Российской империи. Мне сфотографированное напомнило второй этаж СБУ в Киеве (Земская управа), а так монументальных зданий с колоннами и соответствующим декором в Одессе ограниченное количество. Если бы это было у нас в Одессе, то здание сразу же отгадали бы, а так даже вариантов нет.

----------


## Milkaway

> В папке Французский бульвар есть фотографии санатория "Россия", но непонятно, запечатлён ли на какой-либо фотографии административный корпус. Не может ли кто-нибудь, кто в своё время там бывал, подсказать на счёт этого?


 Из книги ,,Одесса - архитектурно-исторический очерк,, :
,,.....Крупнейшим курортным комплексом довоенной Одессы был санаторий N5 - ныне ,,Россия,,. сооруженный в 1935 - 1938гг по проекту арх. Каца и Шлифера. Для него была принята групповая система планировки. Четыре 3-х этажных спальных корпуса попарно блокировались с друг другом и со зданием столовой и кухни. Помимо них, отдельно располагались сблокированные административный корпус с санпропускником, лечебный корпус с физкультурным и концертным залами. Застройка ориентирована с учетом оптимальной инсоляции на юго-восток и под углом к берегу....
Размещенные в северной части административный и санитарный корпуса представляют собой 1-этажные призматические объёмы,расположенные под углом друг к другу и соединенные крытым переходом, перед которыми устроена галерея из 12 дорических колонн....,, На фото - это мирно беседующие Вожди.

Лично я помню эти домики перед большой клумбой ( естественно без Ленина и Сталина ) почти сразу возле главного входа в ,,Россию,, справа. Слева же - за клумбой  - была смотровая площадка с чудесным морским видом.... 
В конце 80-х там в столовой работала мама одноклассницы и мы часто там бывали ....

----------


## Milkaway

> Конечно! Потому что они фотографировали не себя, а одесситов - мальчика-суворовца, чистильщика обуви,  врачей  и пр. 
> (не знаю, есть ли вся эта серия на одессастори, если нет, то могу выложить).


 ........... интересно, как в 1956г разрешили иностранцам просто так фотографировать советских граждан и главное - не конфисковали отснятый материал .... Наверное это были ,,французские коммунисты,, .........

----------


## Antique

> Из книги ,,Одесса - архитектурно-исторический очерк,, :
> ,,.....Крупнейшим курортным комплексом довоенной Одессы был санаторий N5 - ныне ,,Россия,,. сооруженный в 1935 - 1938гг по проекту арх. Каца и Шлифера. Для него была принята групповая система планировки. Четыре 3-х этажных спальных корпуса попарно блокировались с друг другом и со зданием столовой и кухни. Помимо них, отдельно располагались сблокированные административный корпус с санпропускником, лечебный корпус с физкультурным и концертным залами. Застройка ориентирована с учетом оптимальной инсоляции на юго-восток и под углом к берегу....
> Размещенные в северной части административный и санитарный корпуса представляют собой 1-этажные призматические объёмы,расположенные под углом друг к другу и соединенные крытым переходом, перед которыми устроена галерея из 12 дорических колонн....,, На фото - это мирно беседующие Вожди.
> 
> Лично я помню эти домики перед большой клумбой ( естественно без Ленина и Сталина ) почти сразу возле главного входа в ,,Россию,, справа. Слева же - за клумбой  - была смотровая площадка с чудесным морским видом.... 
> В конце 80-х там в столовой работала мама одноклассницы и мы часто там бывали ....


 Большое спасибо! Кстати,в книге Тимофеенко пишет и на счёт того самого здания в Селекционном институте. В разделе описывающем послевоенное строительство указывается ,что конференц-зал был возведён архитектором А.Н. Чичкиным, и через несколько страниц размещено и фото этого здания.

----------


## exse

> ........... интересно, как в 1956г разрешили иностранцам просто так фотографировать советских граждан и главное - не конфисковали отснятый материал .... Наверное это были ,,французские коммунисты,, .........


 В комментариях к фото было написано, что это первый заход иностранного круизного судна после падения "железного" занавеса.

----------


## Antique

> Лично я помню эти домики перед большой клумбой ( естественно без Ленина и Сталина ) почти сразу возле главного входа в ,,Россию,, справа. Слева же - за клумбой  - была смотровая площадка с чудесным морским видом.... В конце 80-х там в столовой работала мама одноклассницы и мы часто там бывали ....


 Теперь понимаю о чём речь, их было видно на спутниковом снимке ещё в 2011-м году. Но в интернете толком нет фотографий этих зданий. Может они имеются у участников форума? Интересно было бы глянуть.

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:

----------


## Black_Shef

> Одесса-56:


 А первая фотография - какое событие запечатлено ?

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:

----------


## OMF

> Одесса-56:
> 
> Вложение 4632441 Вложение 4632442
> 
> Вложение 4632449 Вложение 4632450


 Это самый большой размер? Нужна 4-я фотография в таком размере/разрешении, чтобы можно было прочитать номера на вагонах. Спасибо.

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:
 

 

2 OMF: Пока только это. Если найду в лучшем - выложу.

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну хорошо, предположим, что эта Одесса. Тогда необходимо выяснить как ходил автобус 5-го маршрута в 1960е, так как на стекле табличка с номером 5.


 Номер обыкновенный одесский для того времени. Цифра 5 - думаю номер экскурсионной группы, как это принято в круизных экскурсиях до сих пор.

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:

----------


## Jorjic

> Одесса-56:
> 
> Вложение 4632654 Вложение 4632655
> 
> Вложение 4632662 Вложение 4632663


 На втором снимке на заднем плане моя парадная и мои окна. Не я ли там стою?

----------


## Antique

> На втором снимке на заднем плане моя парадная и мои окна. Не я ли там стою?


 А вы случайно не знаете точную дату постройки вашего дома?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Одесса-56:
> 
> Вложение 4632654 Вложение 4632655
> 
> Вложение 4632662 Вложение 4632663


 А ЕСТЬ ССЫЛКА НА ЭТИ ФОТО ?

----------


## Jorjic

> А вы случайно не знаете точную дату постройки вашего дома?


 Он строился одновременно с Консервным институтом. И дом по Преображенской 9-а тоже. Архитектор Минкус.

----------


## Antique

> Он строился одновременно с Консервным институтом. И дом по Преображенской 9-а тоже. Архитектор Минкус.


 Как неожиданно, спасибо. Про дом на Елисаветинской в справочниках совсем никаких данных. Только точно ли проектировал Минкус, потому как по зданию  по Преображенской в списке памятников заявлен автор Л.М. Чернигов?

И ещё, если не затруднит, не подскажите для какой организации строилось здание на Елисаветинской?

----------


## Jorjic

> Как неожиданно, спасибо. Про дом на Елисаветинской в справочниках совсем никаких данных. Только точно ли проектировал Минкус, потому как по зданию  по Преображенской в списке памятников заявлен автор Л.М. Чернигов?
> И ещё, если не затруднит, не подскажите для какой организации строилось здание на Елисаветинской?


 Сведения у меня неофициальные. Я просто очень хорошо знал сына Минкуса, Бориса Адольфовича, который долгое время жил в этом доме на Преображенской. Насколько я знаю, эти дома строились как так называемые "дома специалистов".

----------


## OMF

> Одесса-56:
> 
> Вложение 4632601 Вложение 4632605
> 
> Вложение 4632607 Вложение 4632609


 Просьба о более крупной фотографии относится и к фото с автобусом здесь...

----------


## Antique

> Сведения у меня неофициальные. Я просто очень хорошо знал сына Минкуса, Бориса Адольфовича, который долгое время жил в этом доме на Преображенской. Насколько я знаю, эти дома строились как так называемые "дома специалистов".


 Спасибо большое. Кстати, в музее коллекций Блещунова каждый год проходит выставка посвящённая семье Минкус - Нудельман, на ней в основном представлены картины, эскизы, некоторые личные вещи

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо большое. Кстати, в музее коллекций Блещунова каждый год проходит выставка посвящённая семье Минкус - Нудельман, на ней в основном представлены картины, эскизы, некоторые личные вещи


 Спасибо, я знаю. На первой выставке я даже побывал. Но это трудно для меня - ходить в часть своей жизни, как в музей. В квартире Блещунова после его смерти я не был ни разу.

----------


## Milkaway

> В комментариях к фото было написано, что это первый заход иностранного круизного судна после падения "железного" занавеса.
> 
> Вложение 4632332


 Потрясающие фото!!! Наши товарищи конечно рады гостям, но по-привычке ,, бдительность,, не теряют ... французам окружающая обстановка явно интересна ....

----------


## exse

2 malyutka_e: ссылок нет.
2 OMF: пока все что отыскал в своих залежах.

Раз тема многих зацепила, то попробую продолжить.

Одесса-56:

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:

 

Буксирчик встречает:



А это прибыли власти:

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:

А вот и сами "власти" (в т.ч. оператор кинохроники):
 

Можно сойти на берег:
 

Вечером в Оперном (интервью для радио):

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:

----------


## exse

Одесса-56:

 

 

Пока всё!

----------


## OMF

Очень интересные есть фото. Надеюсь, что найдутся негативы или сканы бОльшего размера.

----------


## Antique

> 2 malyutka_e: ссылок нет.


 Но не могли же фотографии появиться из воздуха?

----------


## Jorjic

Удивительно интересная и приятная подборка. Спасибо.

----------


## Пушкин

А какие у людей счастливые лица...

----------


## Малиновский

> А какие у людей счастливые лица...


 +100% Просто удивительно!

----------


## Киров

> А какие у людей счастливые лица...


 Люди были более свободные,уверенные в себе-отсюда и счастье.

----------


## Малиновский

> Люди были более свободные,уверенные в себе-отсюда и счастье.


 Более свободные,это я сомневаюсь,а вот то что они верили в прекрасное коммунистическое будущее и это придавало им уверенности,посреди нищеты(одежда о многом говорит) так это точно.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Более свободные,это я сомневаюсь,а вот то что они верили в прекрасное коммунистическое будущее и это придавало им уверенности,посреди нищеты(одежда о многом говорит) так это точно.


 Нищеты точно тогда не было. Будущее у всех было и все в нём были уверены. И свободы было достаточно. А за бугор было сложно уехать. Но при этом ездили.
Извините за оффтоп.

----------


## Киров

Одежда таки да говорит о многом-одеты они в натуральное,по сезону,некоторые дамы в мехах,модных фасонах...я сам ходил в таких пальто на ватине-очень теплые.Мы могли практически целый день проводить на улице,не замерзая...Они верили в комбудущее,не понимая,что они уже в нем живут.Я,как и многие соотечественники,понял это не так давно.

----------


## Малиновский

> Нищеты точно тогда не было. Будущее у всех было и все в нём были уверены. И свободы было достаточно. А за бугор было сложно уехать. Но при этом ездили.
> Извините за оффтоп.


 Ну,коммуналки это ведь тоже нищета.И фуфайки на большинстве граждан,это ведь не от зажиточности.

----------


## Малиновский

> Одежда таки да говорит о многом-одеты они в натуральное,по сезону,некоторые дамы в мехах,модных фасонах...я сам ходил в таких пальто на ватине-очень теплые.Мы могли практически целый день проводить на улице,не замерзая...Они верили в комбудущее,не понимая,что они уже в нем живут.Я,как и многие соотечественники,понял это не так давно.


 Судя по фото,в мехах и красивых костюмах были иностранцы,которые собственно и фотографировали жителей в фуфайках.

----------


## Киров

Я,в те годы простой работяга,был в четырех странах,мог бы поехать и в 10,но не было желания...В 21 год,начиная с 1980 года,работая слесарем на заводе,я получал 350 рублей,рабочий день с пол-восьмого до четырех-вот это свобода.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Ну,коммуналки это ведь тоже нищета.И фуфайки на большинстве граждан,это ведь не от зажиточности.


 Коммуналки - это не бомжевать сейчас. И не так плохи были коммуналки. В общем, я считаю, что тогда жили намного богаче, чем сейчас. Переубеждать смысла нет - люди взрослые с устоявшимся взглядом на вещи.

----------


## Good++++

> Я,в те годы простой работяга,был в четырех странах,мог бы поехать и в 10,но не было желания...В 21 год,начиная с 1980 года,работая слесарем на заводе,я получал 350 рублей,рабочий день с пол-восьмого до четырех-вот это свобода.


  Зачем врать? В какие те годы? В 1956-м, когда тебя еще на свете не было? В пятидесятые даже не мечтали о поездке за рубеж, окромя моряков...
О каком будущем были уверены? Опомнитесь, далеко не всё было гладко и оптимистично!

----------


## Малиновский

> Зачем врать? В какие те годы? В 1956-м, когда тебя еще на свете не было? В пятидесятые даже не мечтали о поездке за рубеж, окромя моряков...
> О каком будущем были уверены? Опомнитесь, далеко не всё было гладко и оптимистично!


 Сейчас любят рассказывать сказки про Советский Союз.И сами в них же и верят.

----------


## Киров

Братуха,не бреши,где там большинство жителей в фуфайках...возможно группа сельских,или работяг...А скорее всего,это богатые маскируются-я знаю есть достаточно богатые люди разъезжающие на Тавриях...Шутка.

----------


## Киров

Те годы,я имею ввиду до 1985...можно было бы и сообразить.Но жизнь при Советах я хорошо помню примерно с 1963 года и утверждаю-для тех,кто не боялся работы это был рай на земле.

----------


## Good++++

> Те годы,я имею ввиду до 1985...можно было бы и сообразить.Но жизнь при Советах я хорошо помню примерно с 1963 года и утверждаю-для тех,кто не боялся работы это был рай на земле.


  Ты темой ошибся! В Одессе всегда было комфортно, окромя румынской и сахалинской оккупаций.

----------


## brassl

Я то же с позволения, накипает.
А сейчас во что верить? Я своему гОСУДАРСТВУ надо только для того что б меня оштрафовать и проголосовать. В других случаях я предоставлен самому себе, сдохну так сдохну (и это при всех последнихвластях начиная с первых дней незалежности). Еще раз извините что не по теме.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я,в те годы простой работяга,был в четырех странах,мог бы поехать и в 10,но не было желания...В 21 год,начиная с 1980 года,работая слесарем на заводе,я получал 350 рублей,рабочий день с пол-восьмого до четырех-вот это свобода.


  А я младшим научным сотрудником на 140 рублей в месяц. Ну еще подработка на хозтеме 40 рублей... 350 получали профессора с офигительным стажем. 
Отец был токарем 4го разряда, если не ошибаюсь 180 чистыми приносил. При этом через неделю в ночные смены работал.  Но это не в Одессе, а рядом. 
А сейчас для меня свобода. Вот так устроена жизнь...

Кстати, я тоже обратил внимание на улыбки на фото. И вспомните, в 80х уже так не улыбались. Помню первые телерепортаж с радиостанции "Свобода" - поразило с каой чистой улыбкой разговаривали люди!

----------


## Скрытик

*А давайте политику приплетать не будем! А то я не Пабло, могу и не посмотреть на былые заслуги!!!*

----------


## exse

Меня поражают лица этих людей. Ведь они *все (!!!)* участвовали в тяжелейшей войне, которая кончилась всего 11 лет назад. Но никакого отпечатка этого на их лицах нет. Подавляющее большинство, невзирая на войну, голод, послевоенную разруху, что называется, "кровь с молоком". А как одеты студенты! Какие красивые были наши мамы (бабушки) в то тяжелое время!

Хотя, конечно, у них неправильная система ценностей - жить всего через 10 лет после *такой* войны в  коммуналке это позорно - надо было коттеджи строить, а не заводы восстанавливать. Поэтому на фото все  - это переодетая кровавая гэбня, которая улыбается по приказу партии, народ которой не может быть счастлив потому что у него нет МП-плейера, закрытого пляжа для избранных и стрингов.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
Пока не могу сообразить где стоит это здание,
в описании сплошная политика, даже не знаю как писать, ну да ладно - подписано как "общежитие для работников завода Х.Марти"

----------


## brassl

В Архиве 7 400 файлов  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
> Пока не могу сообразить где стоит это здание,
> в описании сплошная политика, даже не знаю как писать, ну да ладно - подписано как "общежитие для работников завода Х.Марти"


 У меня есть подозрение, что это дома по Богдана Хмельницкого, 21а и 15/к2, однако я этих зданий сам не видел. По спутнику фасады не видны )

----------


## ebreo

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
> Пока не могу сообразить где стоит это здание,
> в описании сплошная политика, даже не знаю как писать, ну да ладно - подписано как "общежитие для работников завода Х.Марти"


  не уверен, шо это в Одессе. Завод № 198 имени Андре Марти (сейчас это николаевский судостроительный завод) находился соответственно в николаеве. Правда смущает несовпадение имён))) Но всё же...

----------


## Antique

> не уверен, шо это в Одессе. Завод № 198 имени Андре Марти (сейчас это николаевский судостроительный завод) находился соответственно в николаеве. Правда смущает несовпадение имён))) Но всё же...


 Ничто не мешает быть заводу им. Марти и в Одессе. Весь вопрос в том, сколько продержалось название. Если не очень долго, то могли и забыть. В интернете есть упоминания о заводе им. Марти в Одессе. Это скорее всего СРЗ №1.

Да, завод имени Марти - это СРЗ №1. По ссылке  можно наблюдать фото с известным народным памятником Ленину. Под фото указано, что это территория завода им. Марти. (Онлайн версия книги "Киселев Г.Е. 'Цветоводство' - Москва: Сельхозгиз, 1937 г")

----------


## mlch

> Более свободные,это я сомневаюсь,а вот то что они верили в прекрасное коммунистическое будущее и это придавало им уверенности,посреди нищеты(одежда о многом говорит) так это точно.


  Плюс к этому не забывайте - они собрались посмотреть на иностранцев, которые были тогда такой-же диковинкой, как сейчас инопланетяне, если бы они у тут появились. Вот люди и радуются. что довелось повидать такое чудо.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> У меня есть подозрение, что это дома по Богдана Хмельницкого, 21а и 15/к2, однако я этих зданий сам не видел. По спутнику фасады не видны )


 Согласно справочника 77 года (старее под рукой нет) общаги СРЗ были на Хмельницкого 15/17 (номер 1 и 2), Суворова, 59 (номер 3) и Корабельная, 9 (номер 5). Все фото из фондов НДІТІАМ взяты из книги про Одесскую архитектуру, автор В.И.Тимофиенко, на украинском языке

----------


## mlch

> Нищеты точно тогда не было. Будущее у всех было и все в нём были уверены. И свободы было достаточно. А за бугор было сложно уехать. Но при этом ездили.
> Извините за оффтоп.


 Нищета всегда понятие относительное. Это - 56 год. По сравнению с войной и послевоенными голодными годами люди богатые. Никто не голодает. У всех почти есть, что одеть. А то, что эта одежда зачастую только ватник - почти никого не волнует. Уже в 70-х одежду многих из этих людей посчитали бы нищенской. Так что не стоит судить из сегодняшнего времени.

----------


## mlch

> Зачем врать? В какие те годы? В 1956-м, когда тебя еще на свете не было? В пятидесятые даже не мечтали о поездке за рубеж, окромя моряков...
> О каком будущем были уверены? Опомнитесь, далеко не всё было гладко и оптимистично!


 Хотите верьте, хотите нет, но у меня отец в 57-м ездил по путевке в Болгарию, мать в 60-м в Чехословакию, Потом они вместе в 61-м, кажется, в ГДР. А в 62-м отец попал даже в Италию. Все - по профсоюзным путевкам. 
Правда, работали они на северах и зарабатывали очень прилично по тем временам.

----------


## Antique

> Согласно справочника 77 года (старее под рукой нет) общаги СРЗ были на Хмельницкого 15/17 (номер 1 и 2), Суворова, 59 (номер 3) и Корабельная, 9 (номер 5).


 Тогда Богдана Хмельницкого подойдёт. 17 и 21 - это по Яндекс картам, а 15/17к1 и к2 - это те же самые здания, но по ДубльГису. Расположение зданий по спутнику совпадает, причём у одного из зданий видно некую пристройку сбоку - по расположению совпадает с колоннадой на фото.




> Все фото из фондов НДІТІАМ взяты из книги про Одесскую архитектуру, автор В.И.Тимофиенко, на украинском языке


 
Значит это книга:
"Тимофієнко В. І. - Відродження Одеси: Архітектура повоєнного десятиріччя / ІПСМ АМУ. — К.: Музична Україна, 2006"

А её можно где-то купить?

----------


## exse

> Плюс к этому не забывайте - они собрались посмотреть на иностранцев, которые были тогда такой-же диковинкой, как сейчас инопланетяне, если бы они у тут появились. Вот люди и радуются. что довелось повидать такое чудо.


 Это же не Сев.Корея. Эти люди насмотрелись иностранцев сначала у себя (последние уехали всего 2 года назад), а потом и у них в Европах. Так что этого добра было навалом.

----------


## фауст

> Корабельная, 9 (номер 5).


  Это  уже - Ильичёвск.

----------


## Black_Shef

> Согласно справочника 77 года (старее под рукой нет) общаги СРЗ были на Хмельницкого 15/17 (номер 1 и 2), Суворова, 59 (номер 3) и Корабельная, 9 (номер 5). Все фото из фондов НДІТІАМ взяты из книги про Одесскую архитектуру, автор В.И.Тимофиенко, на украинском языке


 Совершенно верно, на Б.Хмельницкого(Госпитальная) два здания 4-х этажных стояли и стоят, впрочем до сих пор, сзади трех-этажного 1928-29 г.г. постройки (в народе, П-образного), только что-то я не узнаю в фасаде на фото, здания общаги.

----------


## Antique

> Совершенно верно, на Б.Хмельницкого(Госпитальная) два здания 4-х этажных стояли и стоят, впрочем до сих пор, сзади трех-этажного 1928-29 г.г. постройки (в народе, П-образного), только что-то я не узнаю в фасаде на фото, здания общаги.


 Да, возможно до фотоподтверждения стоит оставить фото в неопознанном.

----------


## Antique

> Совершенно верно, на Б.Хмельницкого(Госпитальная) два здания 4-х этажных стояли и стоят, впрочем до сих пор, сзади трех-этажного 1928-29 г.г. постройки (в народе, П-образного), только что-то я не узнаю в фасаде на фото, здания общаги.


 А всё же что касается выступа на первом корпусе,  который  видно на спутниковой карте? Это действительно колоннада или нечто иное?

----------


## Black_Shef

> А всё же что касается видимого по спутнику выступа на первом корпусе? Это действительно колоннада или нечто иное?


 одно из зданий на входе, действительно имеет колонны, то которое ближе ко двору примыкающему к 21 номеру.
Этот, так называемый проход выходит прямо на Дуренский(Прохоровский) пер.

----------


## VicTur

> Одесса-56:
> 
> Вложение 4633781


 На афише, судя по всему, анонсируется фильм Юрия Озерова «Сын» (1955).

----------


## Milkaway

> А всё же что касается выступа на первом корпусе,  который  видно на спутниковой карте? Это действительно колоннада или нечто иное?


  Мне кажется, что это разные здания - коллонады из 4-х выступающих квадратных колонн на Б.Хмельницкого нет - есть по две спаренные круглые, выступающие из плоскости фасада.

----------


## tridruch

насколько я помню, на Б. Хмельницкого фасадное здание с колоннами -послевоенная сталинка. А на фото-довоенная в стиле коструктивизма.
 Внутри двора довоенная сталинка, но колонн там нет.
Может это школа какая на Молдаванке?

----------


## Milkaway

> одно из зданий на входе, действительно имеет колонны, то которое ближе ко двору примыкающему к 21 номеру.
> Этот, так называемый проход выходит прямо на Дуренский(Прохоровский) пер.


 ..... это здание в средней - выступающей части - имеет 5 этажей .......

----------


## Antique

> А на фото-довоенная в стиле коструктивизма.


 Всё что на фото - в стиле неоклассицизма. Вероятно довоенные и возможно восстановленные в 1950-х годах. Белое точно восстановлено в 1950-х, так как имеет популярные в 1950-х квадратные колонны при одинаковом расположении окон на торцах с задним зданием.

----------


## Antique

> Мне кажется, что это разные здания - коллонады из 4-х выступающих квадратных колонн на Б.Хмельницкого нет - есть по две спаренные круглые, выступающие из плоскости фасада.


 А вы случайно говорите не про фасадное здание? Ведь речь про два дома, что во дворе.




> насколько я помню, на Б. Хмельницкого фасадное здание с колоннами -послевоенная сталинка. А на фото-довоенная в стиле коструктивизма.
>  Внутри двора довоенная сталинка, но колонн там нет.
> Может это школа какая на Молдаванке?


 На участке четыре здания. Речь идёт про те два, что носят номера 15/17, а это не №15 и не №17.


Необходимо сфотографировать здания со следующего ракурса:

----------


## brassl

Ребята, кто то по Люстдорфской ездил днями? (за Сапсаном, как ехать на Таирово), там плакат весит Гончаренко, вроде на фоне старой "фотожабы", той где немецкий корабль рядом с Воронцовским маяком, я на скорости проскочил, рассмотреть не успел.

----------


## Milkaway

> А вы случайно говорите не про фасадное здание? Ведь речь про два дома, что во дворе.
> 
> На участке четыре здания. Речь идёт про те два, что носят номера 15/17, а это не №15 и не №17.


 Да, про фасадное здание .... а так же я помню, правда смутно, и остальные - дворовые. если мне память не изменяет, то там тоже ничего похожего на коллонаду нет ....

----------


## brassl

У кого есть книга Тимофиенко? Посмотрите описание фото 293-294, может в тексте что написано про это общежитие.

----------


## Jorjic

> ...утверждаю-для тех, кто не боялся работы это был рай на земле.


 Я бы добавил - и думал и высказывался правильно. Тогда все сходится. 
Остальные как-то в эту модель рая не вписывались. Да и хрен с ними. Мусор яйцеголовый.

----------


## VicTur

А может, хватит обсуждать социально-политические воззрения друг друга? Лучше говорите о том, что нас объединяет — об Одессе, — чем о том, что разъединяет.

----------


## Black_Shef

> А вы случайно говорите не про фасадное здание? Ведь речь про два дома, что во дворе.
> На участке четыре здания. Речь идёт про те два, что носят номера 15/17, а это не №15 и не №17.


 Номер 15/17 имеет только один дом - это впереди стоящий дом, буквой П _(как говорили всем, кому надо было объяснить как его найти)_.
Это трех-этажный дом, хотя очень долгое время на всех картах, если он был, а был не на всех, он был обозначен как одноэтажный
*Номера же общежитий 15 к.1 и 15 к.2*.
По крайне мере, так было в советское время.

----------


## Antique

> Номер 15/17 имеет только один дом - это впереди стоящий дом, буквой П _(как говорили всем, кому надо было объяснить как его найти)_.
> Это трех-этажный дом, хотя очень долгое время на всех картах, если он был, а был не на всех, он был обозначен как одноэтажный
> *Номера же общежитий 15 к.1 и 15 к.2*.
> По крайне мере, так было в советское время.


 Есть такая электронная карта ДубльГис, в ней данные общежития обозначены под номерами 15/17 к1 и 15/17 к2. П-образное здание обозначено просто как 15/17, а здание по красной линии улицы обозначено, как 15/19. Но составители карты могли конечно ошибиться, были уже прецеденты. В общем речь про эти два здания в самой середине участка за П-образным. Наполнители сервиса Panoramio не догадались забраться в глубину квартала, а то так бы представилась бы возможность посмотреть на здания не отходя от экрана монитора.

Я, правда, совершенно не сомневаюсь, что это те самые здания, что на снимке.

----------


## polvnic

> Есть такая электронная карта ДубльГис, в ней данные общежития обозначены под номерами 15/17 к1 и 15/17 к2. П-образное здание обозначено просто как 15/17, а здание по красной линии улицы обозначено, как 15/19. Но составители карты могли конечно ошибиться, были уже прецеденты. В общем речь про эти два здания в самой середине участка за П-образным. Наполнители сервиса Panoramio не догадались забраться в глубину квартала, а то так бы представилась бы возможность посмотреть на здания не отходя от экрана монитора.
> 
> Я, правда, совершенно не сомневаюсь, что это те самые здания, что на снимке.


 Совершенно с Вами согласен. Был там прописан в 97г.: дом 15/17 к.2 - на снимке справа (слева - 15/17 к.1).  В Гугле нумерация неверная. Но насколько я знаю, оба дома строили (или капитально ремонтировали) пленные немцы после войны.

----------


## brassl

Нашел в сетке вот таких "братьев на лавочке"

----------


## Antique

> Совершенно с Вами согласен. Был там прописан в 97г.: дом 15/17 к.2 - на снимке справа (слева - 15/17 к.1).  В Гугле нумерация неверная. Но насколько я знаю, оба дома строили (или капитально ремонтировали) пленные немцы после войны.


 На снимке Luftwaffe есть оба дома. Правда к2 сильно досталось. Они должны были быть одинаковыми до войны.

----------


## Black_Shef

> Совершенно с Вами согласен. Был там прописан в 97г.: дом 15/17 к.2 - на снимке справа (слева - 15/17 к.1).  В Гугле нумерация неверная. Но насколько я знаю, оба дома строили (или капитально ремонтировали) пленные немцы после войны.


 Дом 15/19 (дом ЧМП) так точно.... Мама, как раз ходила в школу, и рассказывала, как вокруг строительства стояли вышки, обнесенные проволкой, охрана, всё как положено.
И тот знаменитый взрыв, который произошел, из-за которого много погибших, правда, в газетах, как всегда, приуменьшили, и образовалась та арка, на месте первого этажа.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
Санаторий № 6, это где? Справочника под рукой нет.
Есть новый вид Выставки 1910.
Что интересно, народ на политику откликнулся веселее чем на 7 400 в Архиве  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
> Санаторий № 6, это где? Справочника под рукой нет.


 Это санаторий Аркадия, Французский бульвар, 40. Здание 1930-х годов. Колоннада снесена.

----------


## Milkaway

> Дом 15/19 (дом ЧМП) так точно.... 
> И тот знаменитый взрыв, который произошел, из-за которого много погибших, правда, в газетах, как всегда, приуменьшили, и образовалась та арка, на месте первого этажа.


 А можно подробнее - что за взрыв и когда он был???

----------


## brassl

Точно был взрыв, там еще был вроде книжный магазин у меня там тетя работала.

----------


## Black_Shef

> А можно подробнее - что за взрыв и когда он был???


 Можно. _(по рассказам моих родителей)_...
После того, как отстроили дом и провели уже газ, по рассказам, произошло ..... и днем, около 2-часов, 1 декабря 1964 г _(за точную дату не ручаюсь, в разных источниках разная)_ зашла в  парадную почтальон, и в момент, когда она включила свет, и произошел взрыв.

Часть дома до пятого этажа полностью ушло под землю.
И в соседнем доме почти все окна повыбивало.....

И хорошо, что моя прабабушка, слепая, не смогла открыть дверь на балкон.
И когда родители пришли домой, она недоумевала - почему столько стекла на полу

А вообще, картина была ужасная : много погибших, детские коляски на ветках деревьев.....

Там много было разных историй.
В том числе, знаю одну семью, которую спас попугай...он стал кричать на своем, и хозяева вышли на балкон, и это их спасло.

А вот бабушка моего друга детства - увы.....она провалилась в образовавшуюся пропасть прямо на глазах у дочери.

Часть квартир - просто провалились......

Много погибших, точное кол-во неизвестно, в газетах же, как обычно, было написано о пару погибших....


Изначально той арки не было......А вот я уже заю этот дом с аркой......

____________________
И еще один интересный момент по этому дому. На той стороне, что выходит на улицу, _по моему, если уже не забыл_, между 3-ьм и четвертым этажами на балконе - колонны _(точно не знаю, как называются)_

----------


## Black_Shef

> Точно был взрыв, там еще был вроде книжный магазин у меня там тетя работала.


 Да, с одной стороны - книжный, а с другой - гастроном.....

Так я в том книжном - многих знал....

----------


## Milkaway

Выходит, часть дома от взрыва газа не просто была разрушена, а провалилась в катакомбы? Слышала об этой истории от старших родственников и их знакомых, но думала - это слухи, так как никто толком или ничего не рассказывал (или не хотел) , или рассказывал такое, во что верилось с большой натяжкой .....

----------


## netslov

> Ребята, кто то по Люстдорфской ездил днями? (за Сапсаном, как ехать на Таирово), там плакат весит Гончаренко, вроде на фоне старой "фотожабы", той где немецкий корабль рядом с Воронцовским маяком, я на скорости проскочил, рассмотреть не успел.


 
да..это пиарасты Гончаренковкие лоханулись-рванули фотку с нета-там чуть ли не Тирпиц изображен..или короче такого в Одессе не могло быть :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

Кстати дом на Госпитальной после взрыва восстановили в прежнем виде. А после взрыва правая половина от арки была как после попадания бомбы. Стояла одна капитальная стена и осыпь кирпичей. Действительно вещи людей были и на проводах и на деревьях. Для разбора завалов привлекли войска и подсвечивали ночью место работы прожектором. Был виден у нас на Садовой.

----------


## polvnic

> А вы случайно говорите не про фасадное здание? Ведь речь про два дома, что во дворе.
> 
> На участке четыре здания. Речь идёт про те два, что носят номера 15/17, а это не №15 и не №17.
> 
> 
> Необходимо сфотографировать здания со следующего ракурса:


 

Снимок галереи brassl сделан из точки, диаметрально противоположной Вами предлагаемой. На заднем плане-дом 15/17 к.2, а перед нами-дом 15/17 к.1. Остатки колонн и балконов видны на карте. П-образный дом 15/17 - слева от фотографа. Я показал снимок и разговаривал с людьми, которые жили в этом общежитии в 70-х - узнали, подтвердили.

----------


## polvnic

> А можно подробнее - что за взрыв и когда он был???


 Дом 15/19 по ул. Богдана Хмельницкого (тогда еще, по-моему, Госпитальная) осенью 1964 г.  - взорвался газопровод. Рухнул один подъезд полностью, осталась одна несущая стена. Ни в какие катакомбы ничего не ушло, все как бы сложилось, огромные глыбы, нагромождение плит. Я учился в мореходке, нас курсантов пригнали на разборку завалов к вечеру. Выбирали вещи, мебель. Страшно было. Но крови, раненых не видел. Наверное забрали раньше. К счастью, жертв было не очень много (по-моему 3-е, но боюсь, что это не точно).  Взрыв был в удачное время - все на работе, дети из школы еще не пришли. А стекла вылетели везде в округе, в особенности напротив высокое заводское здание ослепло. Больше нас, к счастью, не привлекали, все оцепили -милиция, военные.

----------


## malyutka_e

> "Заборная выставка" 1970. Забор вокруг Оперного. Ремонт. 
> Спасибо Валерию Смирнову.


 Когда-то, в 1970-е я со своими друзьями ходил на конспиративные выставки "нонконформистов", которые устраивали в частных квартирах. До сих пор сохранились негативы этих картин, жаль, черно-белые.

----------


## Antique

> Снимок галереи brassl сделан из точки, диаметрально противоположной Вами предлагаемой. На заднем плане-дом 15/17 к.2, а перед нами-дом 15/17 к.1. Остатки колонн и балконов видны на карте. П-образный дом 15/17 - слева от фотографа. Я показал снимок и разговаривал с людьми, которые жили в этом общежитии в 70-х - узнали, подтвердили.


 Спасибо. Я просто исходил из того, что в северо-восточное здание попала бомба. А оказывается его восстановили более-менее, зато соседний дом, который в военное время не сильно пострадал изменил свой вид уже в 1950-е после взрыва газа.

Мне кажется В.П. Нетребский писал что-то об этом в Ауре Молдаванки - пойду-ка гляну.

----------


## Antique

По словам Нетребского в дневнике музыканта Владимира Швеца указывается, что погибло 46 человек, а выживших отселили на Варненскую улицу (куда именно не указано).

Правда В.А. Нетребский говорит о доме под номером 15-17, то есть имеет ввиду здание выходящее фасадом на улицу. Это косвенно подтверждают его слова об огромном доме. Нетребский ошибся?

----------


## Бук

Многое слішал об єтом замечательном городе и даже бівал тут очень рад что существует ваш форум где я могу узнать что то новое

----------


## Black_Shef

Добавлю по поводу Б.Хмельницкого (Госпитальная, Жанны Лябурб - было и такое) 15/19
Точное время взрыва
1 декабря 1964 г. 12:00

Моей маме на работе в это  время: её вызывает директор и говорит "Мужаетесь. Езжайте домой".

Такое услышать, а........

В 12:30 мама уже была на месте. Но пройти сразу не смогла. Всё было перегорожено, охрана, военные....

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.

----------


## brassl

Время от времени попадаются фото старых часов с одесской символикой, надписями. Создал папку "Одесское время", интересно мнение клуба, надо такое в Архиве или нет.

----------


## Antique

А никто не знает, где на Пересыпи располагался жилой комплекс ТЭЦ (1930-е)?

----------


## Milkaway

> Время от времени попадаются фото старых часов с одесской символикой, надписями. Создал папку "Одесское время", интересно мнение клуба, надо такое в Архиве или нет.


 А как же!!! ,,... Времена не выбирают. В них живут и умирают...,, и одесские часы - это отражение Времени - ,,Одесское Время,, .....

----------


## victor.odessa

> А никто не знает, где на Пересыпи располагался жилой комплекс ТЭЦ (1930-е)?


 Скорее всего это р-он ТЭЦ, пересечение улиц Андриевского и Церковная. Возможно, Церковная,29- это то, что Вам надо.

----------


## Greenya

> Снимок галереи brassl сделан из точки, диаметрально противоположной Вами предлагаемой. На заднем плане-дом 15/17 к.2, а перед нами-дом 15/17 к.1. Остатки колонн и балконов видны на карте. П-образный дом 15/17 - слева от фотографа.


 Да, действительно так. Сегодня был там и сделал пару фотографий. В  точке, на которую указал *polvnic* колонн на доме нет, они находятся в точке по диагонали от указанной. Два дома сразу сфотографировать не удалось, так как все вокруг застроено и заросло деревьями. Но это действительно те дома.
На второй фотографии немного видно задний дом (корпус 2).

----------


## brassl

Вот нашел интересную фотомастерскую, раньше не попадалась. Может у кого есть? Поделитесь

----------


## Пушкин

Не давно кто спрашивал за админ корпус санатория "Россия" - так вот же он http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10172&pid=19956#top_display_media

----------


## Antique

> Не давно кто спрашивал за админ корпус санатория "Россия" - так вот же он http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10172&pid=19956#top_display_media


 Это корпус в санатории Аркадия, если судить по тому, что фото подписано как столовая. В санатории Россия, согласно имеющимся источникам, корпуса представляли отдельные здания объединённые колоннадой, а не одно, как на фото. К тому же в корпусах санатория Россия располагалась не столовая, а административный корпус и санитарный корпус.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите


 Те отрадские особняки, что я выкладывал, были "прописаны" по адресу Вагнеровский пер.,6. Одно из фото 1939 года, подписанные как Белинского и есть собственно фото этого переулка, в конце которого ворота, ведущие к этим особнякам. 
Кстати, в разделе "визиты" есть фото Коллонтай и Дыбенко. Это на веранде одного из этих особняков. Они жили в нем во время пребывания в Одессе.

----------


## Antique

> Те отрадские особняки, что я выкладывал, были "прописаны" по адресу Вагнеровский пер.,6. Одно из фото 1939 года, подписанные как Белинского и есть собственно фото этого переулка, в конце которого ворота, ведущие к этим особнякам.


 А как располагаются особняки по отношению к друг-другу? Один я нашёл, а второй наверное где-то неподалёку.

----------


## Jorjic

> А как располагаются особняки по отношению к друг-другу. Один я нашёл, а второй наверное где-то неподалёку.


 Они все были рядом, на одном участке, обозначенном на старых картах, как участок Вагнера. Точное взаимное расположение я не помню.

----------


## Antique

> Они все были рядом, на одном участке, обозначенном на старых картах, как участок Вагнера. Точное взаимное расположение я не помню.


 Ну ладно, как нибудь попытаюсь туда просочиться. И надо будет глянуть жива ли дача самого Вагнера, а то мало-ли, вдруг уже кусок земли с дачей отобрали у Туберкулёзного диспансера.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну ладно, как нибудь попытаюсь туда просочиться. И надо будет глянуть жива ли дача самого Вагнера, а то мало-ли, вдруг уже кусок земли с дачей отобрали у Туберкулёзного диспансера.


 Дачи Вагнера давно нет, да, собственно, и не было. Эти три особняка были построены на его участке и принадлежали его наследникам. Последние два были снесены несколько лет назад во время тотальной застройки этой территории.

----------


## Antique

> Дачи Вагнера давно нет, да, собственно, и не было. Эти три особняка были построены на его участке и принадлежали его наследникам. Последние два были снесены несколько лет назад во время тотальной застройки этой территории.


 Может и упомянутая мною дача первоначально принадлежала не Вагнеру, кто знает... http://goo.gl/maps/6DnJ7 Но она есть на карте 1864-го года. И позднее на карте колодцев Дитерихса 1894 г. подписана как Дача  Вагнера.

----------


## Jorjic

> Может и упомянутая мною дача принадлежала не Вагнеру.http://goo.gl/maps/6DnJ7 Но она есть на карте 1987-го года.


 Так по карте мне трудно судить. В 87-м и даже в 97-м эти особняки еще стояли. Их снесли позже. Я пару раз заглядывал туда и у меня осталось впечатление, что фундамент одного особняка оставили и использовали при строительстве. Сурилов, я думаю, должен более точно знать даты.

----------


## Пушкин

> Это корпус в санатории Аркадия, если судить по тому, что фото подписано как столовая. В санатории Россия, согласно имеющимся источникам, корпуса представляли отдельные здания объединённые колоннадой, а не одно, как на фото. К тому же в корпусах санатория Россия располагалась не столовая, а административный корпус и санитарный корпус.


  В санатории Аркадия есть такой корпус? И где точно он есть?

----------


## Jorjic

> Может и упомянутая мною дача первоначально принадлежала не Вагнеру, кто знает... http://goo.gl/maps/6DnJ7 Но она есть на карте 1864-го года. И позднее на карте колодцев Дитерихса 1894 г. подписана как Дача  Вагнера.


 Насколько я знаю, в те времена понятие дача несколько отличалось от нынешнего. Это подразумевался участок земли, принадлежавший определенному человеку. А что на нем располагалось - это второй вопрос. Например, существовал большой участок за Аркадией, принадлежавший Ринк-Вагнеру. Есть даже соответствующая открытка - вид на дачу Ринк-Вагнера. Но дачи в нашем понимании там не было. Хотя старожилы помнили, кому принадлежал участок.

----------


## Antique

> Так по карте мне трудно судить. В 87-м и даже в 97-м эти особняки еще стояли. Их снесли позже. Я пару раз заглядывал туда и у меня осталось впечатление, что фундамент одного особняка оставили и использовали при строительстве. Сурилов, я думаю, должен более точно знать даты.


 Я имею ввиду корпус на территории диспансера, он отгорожен от внешнего мира стеной, но многоэтажка и особняки находятся почти вплотную к нему. По-этому застройщики могут и позарится на это здание.




> Насколько я знаю, в те времена понятие дача несколько отличалось от нынешнего. Это подразумевался участок земли, принадлежавший определенному человеку. А что на нем располагалось - это второй вопрос. Например, существовал большой участок за Аркадией, принадлежавший Ринк-Вагнеру. Есть даже соответствующая открытка - вид на дачу Ринк-Вагнера. Но дачи в нашем понимании там не было. Хотя старожилы помнили, кому принадлежал участок.


 Вероятно для своего времени она была настолько значительна, так как прорисована на многих картах второй половины ХІХ-го века.

----------


## Antique

> В санатории Аркадия есть такой корпус? И где точно он есть?


 Да, есть. Справа от главного входа. Здание испорчено пристройкой на месте колоннады. По-этому я думаю, что это здание сейчас мало кто замечает - оно невыразительно и сильно заросло.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я имею ввиду корпус на территории диспансера, он отгорожен от внешнего мира стеной, но многоэтажка и особняки находятся почти вплотную к нему.


 Я об этом корпусе ничего не знаю. Надо будет пойти посмотреть. Во всяком случае, о нем разговора никогда не было. Скорее всего, он принадлежал кому-то другому.

----------


## Antique

> Я об этом корпусе ничего не знаю. Надо будет пойти посмотреть. Во всяком случае, о нем разговора никогда не было. Скорее всего, он принадлежал кому-то другому.


 Гм, на дореволюционных картах нарисован сам корпус, обозначен его участок, изображено здание (вернее их там два в комплексе) и подписано Вагнер. Соседний участок, на котором находились ранее обсуждаемые особняки, тоже подписан, как Вагнера. Но если на последнем на карте вообще ничего не изображено, то на участке со зданием даже показаны парковые дорожки.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, есть. Справа от главного входа. Здание испорчено пристройкой на месте колоннады. По-этому я думаю, что это здание сейчас мало кто замечает - оно невыразительно и сильно заросло.


  возможно, а вот это точно "Россия", сори за качество...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Добавлю по поводу Б.Хмельницкого (Госпитальная, Жанны Лябурб - было и такое) 15/19


 Жанны Лябурб? Интересно, когда она так называлась?

----------


## Black_Shef

> Жанны Лябурб? Интересно, когда она так называлась?


 Давайте отвечу здесь.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
до 7 500 осталось 25 фотографий. Кто поможет?  :smileflag:

----------


## netslov

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXf3IJ5RQ8I&feature=player_embedded

----------


## Jorjic

Тут же наткнулся на это. Наверное, общеизвестно, но все равно приятно посмотреть.

----------


## verda

Pardon, если не в тему. Есть интересная книга В. Галицкого "Театр моей юности", "Искусство", Лен.отд, 1984. Там страниц 200 посвящено Одессе, с начала века - до середины 20-х годов; есть фото старого вокзала, театра Сибирякова и др., все 1910 года, а также очень много информации об одесских театрах и театриках той поры.

----------


## Jorjic

> Pardon, если не в тему. Есть интересная книга В. Галицкого "Театр моей юности", "Искусство", Лен.отд, 1984. Там страниц 200 посвящено Одессе, с начала века - до середины 20-х годов; есть фото старого вокзала, театра Сибирякова и др., все 1910 года, а также очень много информации об одесских театрах и театриках той поры.


 Еще как в тему. Фото там наверняка тривиальные, а вот воспоминания я бы с удовольствием прочитал.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Pardon, если не в тему. Есть интересная книга В. Галицкого "Театр моей юности", "Искусство", Лен.отд, 1984. Там страниц 200 посвящено Одессе, с начала века - до середины 20-х годов; есть фото старого вокзала, театра Сибирякова и др., все 1910 года, а также очень много информации об одесских театрах и театриках той поры.


 Здравствуйте, а отсканировать или перефотографировать ни как нельзя?

----------


## Пушкин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cCv5GlcoTM&feature=relmfu Лето 42 года, интересно на 1 минуте 55 секундах - это дом Азарта или нет?

----------


## Пушкин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n65eZegi7Y&feature=related А здесь 10 страниц комментариев, интересно о чем они говорят????? Кроме слов комуниШт, евреи, катакомбы, аНТОНЕСКУ - тоже ни чего не понятно...

----------


## brassl

> Здравствуйте, а отсканировать или перефотографировать ни как нельзя?


 Если Вы про фото, то я давно их отсканировал и вроде даже все выложил, надо сверить

----------


## Jorjic

Еще одна давняя пленка, обнаруженная в архиве. Я сомневался, стоит ли ее выкладывать, но все решил выложить. Думаю это небезынтересно. Дело еще в том, что место действия (где-то под Одессой) мне неизвестно. Хотя, конечно, предположения у меня есть.
Это маевка 1939 года. Я намеренно выложил много фотографий и в той последовательности, как они расположены на пленке. Может быть это поможет идентифицировать место. Два фото удалось объединить в панораму.
Итак, вот эти фото.

----------


## Киров

Очень интересно...это не Отрада?

----------


## Jorjic

> Очень интересно...это не Отрада?


 Думаю, что нет. Хотя все может быть.
Загадочное сооружение на втором фото и ручей на пятом.

----------


## Киров

На втором фото баскетбольный щит...А за большим камнем 4 фото просматривается берег Крыжановка-Фонтанка.

----------


## фауст

Обшивка здания -в немецком стиле.

http://pixs.ru/showimage/Maevka1939_4156844_5489844.jpg

----------


## Jorjic

> На втором фото баскетбольный щит...А за большим камнем 4 фото просматривается берег Крыжановка-Фонтанка.


 Самодельный баскетбольный щит на пустыре в 1939 году? Что-то я сомневаюсь. Даже в моем детстве мячей толком не было, тем более баскетбольных. 
А насчет Фонтанки, конечно, может быть, но учтите, что этой пленке больше 70 лет. И камере, которой это снималось тоже не меньше. К сожалению, я не знаю, какой камерой пользовался отец до войны, но не думаю, что какой-то уж очень супер.Скорее всего Лейка.

----------


## Jina

Во втором ряду 2я фотка Трое военных.Не застава?

----------


## Jorjic

> Обшивка здания -в немецком стиле.
> 
> http://pixs.ru/showimage/Maevka1939_4156844_5489844.jpg


 Да, я тоже обратил внимание. И там же интересная подпорная стена.

----------


## Jorjic

> Во втором ряду 2я фотка Трое военных.Не застава?


 У каждого открывается по разному. Какое по счету фото? Я вроде военных не заметил.
Ой, таки да! Попробовал увеличить исходник. Вроде похожи на военных. Во всяком случае тот, что в середине.

----------


## Киров

Посмотрите,как перед предполагаемым щитом вытоптано...а на 4 фото Крыжановский берег просматривается на той стороне залива,или я ошибаюсь?Кстати-они идут с мячом.

----------


## _liberty_

> У каждого открывается по разному. Какое по счету фото? Я вроде военных не заметил.


 2-й ряд в Вашем сообщении, 2-я фотка. Там где здание и облаков много )) вот

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите


 Заметил, что Good++++ регулярно поставляет в галерею очень интересные фото и, в отличие от меня тщеславного, совершенно это не рекламирует. Даже плюсик поставить некуда. Тем более - спасибо. Или, как сейчас принято выражаться, респект и уважуха.

----------


## Скрытик

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cCv5GlcoTM&feature=relmfu Лето 42 года, интересно на 1 минуте 55 секундах - это дом Азарта или нет?


  Уже обсуждали. Вроде Ланжероновская, напротив музея.

----------


## job2001

> Еще одна давняя пленка, обнаруженная в архиве. Я сомневался, стоит ли ее выкладывать, но все решил выложить. Думаю это небезынтересно. Дело еще в том, что место действия (где-то под Одессой) мне неизвестно. Хотя, конечно, предположения у меня есть.
> Это маевка 1939 года. Я намеренно выложил много фотографий и в той последовательности, как они расположены на пленке. Может быть это поможет идентифицировать место. Два фото удалось объединить в панораму.
> Итак, вот эти фото.


 мне почему-то Чабанку напоминает, военные опять таки, и видел там на съехавших склонах старые фундаменты

----------


## Киров

"выложил много"...значит не все,если можно выложите еще..а где работали ваши родные,а была ли у них машина под рукой...каков статус этих людей?Производят впечатление буржуа на отдыхе.Прошу прощения за назойливость.

----------


## Jorjic

> "выложил много"...значит не все,если можно выложите еще..а где работали ваши родные,а была ли у них машина под рукой...каков статус этих людей?Производят впечатление буржуа на отдыхе.Прошу прощения за назойливость.


 Мои родители были преподавателями (тогда молодыми), научными работниками. То, что потом стали называть - научно-техническая интеллигенция. Тогда наличие высшего образования очень резко поднимало статус человека. Я, например, хорошо помню на двери квартиры одного из моих друзей латунную табличку с надписью "Инженер ...", сохранившуюся с давних довоенных времен.
Никого из участников маевки я не знаю, меня тогда еще на свете не было. А потом была война и всех разбросало. Почти уверен, что это маевка Медина, где работала моя мама.
Конечно, ни под рукой, ни даже в окрестности машины у них не было. В те времена это была экзотика, почти такая же как баскетбол. Поэтому думаю, что вариант Чабанки мало реален. Добраться туда было очень проблематично.

----------


## OMF

Если посмотреть на фото не сегодняшним взглядом (баскетбол (?), машина (???) ), то скорее всего это берег между Люстдорфом и Дачей Ковалевского. Это одно из тех "диких" мест, куда можно было добраться на трамвае, даже после уничтожения линии вдоль берега, правда, приходилось идти пешочком.
Кстати, на одном из первых фото виден характерный грибок бельгийской остановки, да и столбы, похоже, что трамвайные, но вот растяжек и проводов уже нет, т.к. трамвай там уже 3-4 года как не ходит.

PS. А мяч у человека волейбольный.

----------


## Чебурген

> Тогда наличие высшего образования очень резко поднимало статус человека. Я, например, хорошо помню на двери квартиры одного из моих друзей латунную табличку с надписью "Инженер ...", сохранившуюся с давних довоенных времен.


  С довоенных?...  :smileflag:  Папик, когда мы переселились в 1972-м с Болгарской на Малиновского, прикрутил к дверям красивую латунную табличку  "Доцент Ф.И.О", которая висела у него на дверях коммунальной квартиры на Пастера ещё с 50-х. Так ту табличку буквально через месяц "спионЭрили". Запомнилось с детства, как папик не совсем "по -доцентски"(не считая "Доцента" из Джентльменов удачи) это комментировал, правда без мата(кажется)  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

> Я, например, хорошо помню на двери квартиры одного из моих друзей латунную табличку с надписью "Инженер ...", сохранившуюся с давних довоенных времен.


 Точно так же мне рассказывали про инженера трамвайного треста Гаркави: первое, на что обратила внимание рассказчица, будучи приглашённой к нему — латунная табличка на двери с каллиграфической надписью «Инженер М. И. Гаркави».

----------


## victor.odessa

> Если Вы про фото, то я давно их отсканировал и вроде даже все выложил, надо сверить


 Спасибо, нет. Я про книгу.
"Есть интересная книга В. Галицкого "Театр моей юности", "Искусство", Лен.отд, 1984. Там страниц 200 посвящено Одессе, с начала века - до середины 20-х годов"

----------


## Грачиков

> Вот еще одна интересная башня, местонахождение которой мне неизвестно. Фото 50-тых годов. Мой знакомый говорил, что видел такую на Воронцовке. Ничего сказать не могу. Может есть еще мнения аксакалов?


  Снимок сделан в г.Николаев Воронцовым.

----------


## Jorjic

> С довоенных?...  Папик, когда мы переселились в 1972-м с Болгарской на Малиновского, прикрутил к дверям красивую латунную табличку  "Доцент Ф.И.О", которая висела у него на дверях коммунальной квартиры на Пастера ещё с 50-х. Так ту табличку буквально через месяц "спионЭрили". Запомнилось с детства, как папик не совсем "по -доцентски"(не считая "Доцента" из Джентльменов удачи) это комментировал, правда без мата(кажется)


 Не , ну все-таки доцент и инженер - это две большие разницы.

----------


## malyutka_e

> С довоенных?...  Папик, когда мы переселились в 1972-м с Болгарской на Малиновского, прикрутил к дверям красивую латунную табличку  "Доцент Ф.И.О", которая висела у него на дверях коммунальной квартиры на Пастера ещё с 50-х. Так ту табличку буквально через месяц "спионЭрили". Запомнилось с детства, как папик не совсем "по -доцентски"(не считая "Доцента" из Джентльменов удачи) это комментировал, правда без мата(кажется)


 В цифровом выражении: инженер - 110-120 руб, доцент - 320 руб :smileflag: .

----------


## malyutka_e

> С довоенных?...  Папик, когда мы переселились в 1972-м с Болгарской на Малиновского, прикрутил к дверям красивую латунную табличку  "Доцент Ф.И.О", которая висела у него на дверях коммунальной квартиры на Пастера ещё с 50-х. Так ту табличку буквально через месяц "спионЭрили". Запомнилось с детства, как папик не совсем "по -доцентски"(не считая "Доцента" из Джентльменов удачи) это комментировал, правда без мата(кажется)


 Извините, но своего отца я бы неприличным словом "папик" не называл. А где вы жили на Болгарской ?

----------


## brassl

> Спасибо, нет. Я про книгу.
> "Есть интересная книга В. Галицкого "Театр моей юности", "Искусство", Лен.отд, 1984. Там страниц 200 посвящено Одессе, с начала века - до середины 20-х годов"


 Саму книгу не сканерил, только фотографии

----------


## Чебурген

> В цифровом выражении: инженер - 110-120 руб, доцент - 320 руб.


 Инженеры на производстве и побольше трёхсот получали, а преподаватели часто 260-300 даже со степенью и учёным званием. Но это тема скорее про "Что вы помните о 80-х"  :smileflag: 
В контексте темы я о другом, поднятом в постах выше. Даже в 70-х ещё встречались, такие "отголоски прошлого"  :smileflag: , которые  вешали на дверях латунные именные таблички, "как до революции"  :smileflag: 


> Извините, но своего отца я бы неприличным словом "папик" не называл. А где вы жили на Болгарской ?


 Я любя, не пренебрежительно. Имею право, возможно, и не стоит прилюдно, согласен  :smileflag:  Сейчас в это слово другой смысл почему-то иногда вкладывают. На Болгарской в 75-м номере, с 1966-го по 1972-й  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Инженеры на производстве и побольше трёхсот получали, а преподаватели часто 260-300 даже со степенью и учёным званием. Но это тема скорее про "Что вы помните о 80-х" 
> В контексте темы я о другом, поднятом в постах выше. Даже в 70-х ещё встречались, такие "отголоски прошлого" , которые  вешали на дверях латунные именные таблички, "как до революции" Я любя, не пренебрежительно. Имею право, возможно, и не стоит прилюдно, согласен  Сейчас в это слово другой смысл почему-то иногда вкладывают. На Болгарской в 75-м номере, с 1966-го по 1972-й


 А у вас не было знакомых из 43-го номера? А школа №13, 95 или 103?

----------


## Чебурген

> А у вас не было знакомых из 43-го номера? А школа №13, 95 или 103?


 Какие знакомые в 6 лет на таком расстоянии, да ещё у домашнего ребёнка?  :smileflag:  Меня в дет.сад на Хворостина водили, а в школу я уже на Малиновского пошёл  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Какие знакомые в 6 лет на таком расстоянии, да ещё у домашнего ребёнка?  Меня в дет.сад на Хворостина водили, а в школу я уже на Малиновского пошёл


 Тогда вы не герой романа моей жены :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Снимок сделан в г.Николаев Воронцовым.


 Если вы — тот самый Грачиков, то я очень рад приветствовать вас на этом форуме.

----------


## SaMoVar

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n65eZegi7Y&feature=related А здесь 10 страниц комментариев, интересно о чем они говорят????? Кроме слов комуниШт, евреи, катакомбы, аНТОНЕСКУ - тоже ни чего не понятно...


 Это рассказывает человек, которому удалось спастись с артиллерийских складов на 3 станции Черноморской дороги. Вроде бы он один выжил. Так он сам рассказывает.
Я набегами захожу - командировки...

----------


## brassl

В Архиве 7 500. 
Хватит?  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> В Архиве 7 500. 
> Хватит?


 Не хватит! Мало!!!

----------


## Jorjic

> В Архиве 7 500. 
> Хватит?


 Что за упаднические настроения? Это только начало.

----------


## SaMoVar

Опять же с фейсбука Валерия Смирнова. Раз в неделю захожу - и такие весчи)))

----------


## brassl

Верхнее фото обсуждали пару лет тому назад, пришли к выводу что не наша Одесса, а штатовская.
А нижнее давно в Архиве (с мая 2010)  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Это рассказывает человек, которому удалось спастись с артиллерийских складов на 3 станции Черноморской дороги. Вроде бы он один выжил. Так он сам рассказывает.
> Я набегами захожу - командировки...


  То что говорят по русски - это понятно, а вот что румыны говорят...?

----------


## Лысый0

> Дом 15/19 по ул. Богдана Хмельницкого (тогда еще, по-моему, Госпитальная) осенью 1964 г.  - взорвался газопровод. Рухнул один подъезд полностью, осталась одна несущая стена. Ни в какие катакомбы ничего не ушло, все как бы сложилось, огромные глыбы, нагромождение плит. Я учился в мореходке, нас курсантов пригнали на разборку завалов к вечеру. Выбирали вещи, мебель. Страшно было. Но крови, раненых не видел. Наверное забрали раньше. К счастью, жертв было не очень много (по-моему 3-е, но боюсь, что это не точно).  Взрыв был в удачное время - все на работе, дети из школы еще не пришли. А стекла вылетели везде в округе, в особенности напротив высокое заводское здание ослепло. Больше нас, к счастью, не привлекали, все оцепили -милиция, военные.


 Погибла сестра моей одноклассницы - Лена Гудим. Матери и Оли дома не было.

----------


## brassl

> Что за упаднические настроения? ....


 От активности форумчан в наполнении Архива и настроения такие  :smileflag: 

Есть немного дополнений, заходите

----------


## Лысый0

> От активности форумчан в наполнении Архива и настроения такие 
> 
> Есть немного дополнений, заходите


 Не расстраивайтесь - я еще свои не сканировал. Сложно выбрать время - все по свету носит  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Не расстраивайтесь - я еще свои не сканировал. Сложно выбрать время - все по свету носит


 А надо бы найти это время.  :smileflag:  
И мне тоже.

----------


## brassl

Жду Вас ребята!!!!!!
Каюсь, у меня тоже две книги еще не сканированные лежат 

Нашел такое фото. Одесса?

----------


## mlch

> Нашел такое фото. Одесса?


  Почему-то думаю, что не Одесса.
Где это у нас в порту такой причал, чтобы два броненосца рядом помещались, куча места еще оставалось и, при этом - такие здания возле самого причала были?

----------


## Antique

> Вот и я в сомнениях. Пока положил в папку Порт.


  А на Викискладе - Севастополь: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Sevastopol1918e.jpg

----------


## brassl

Спасибо, убрал. Вместо нее выложил точно Одесский порт  :smileflag: 
Вроде навел относительный порядок в папке с фотографиями людей, там уже больше 800 фото.
Сейчас принялся за военные, разобью на три папки (по желанию трудящихся  :smileflag: ), оборона, оккупация и освобождение.
Уже всплывают фото, которые упустил и не выложил.
Если у кого что есть по дополнениям - шлите  :smileflag:

----------


## Viktor 7

Может уже здесь было, не заметил. Интересные фото Одессы по 43 году. http://humus.livejournal.com/2347029.html

----------


## brassl

Может  у кого есть фото этой мастерской, мне не попадались

----------


## malyutka_e

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите


 Последнее слово надо заменить на "наслаждайтесь"  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Спасибо

----------


## Shipshin

1976г. Дерибасовская. 

Из семейного Архива Виталия Бибикова.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот такой храм будут строить справа от хозяйственного суда на проспекте Шевченко.

----------


## Good++++

OMF, моя мать говорит, что 6 троллейбус с января по апрель 1966 г. разворачивался на перекрестке Космонавтов-Ген. Петрова, потом продлили до 25 Ч.д., а на вашем сайте этой информации нет.



> 1965 - 1 мая 1966   Линия первоначально доходила только до 1-й ст. Люстдорфской дороги.
> 1 мая 1966  Линия продлена до кольца "25-й Чапаевской дивизии".

----------


## mlch

> Вот такой храм будут строить справа от хозяйственного суда на проспекте Шевченко.


 Еще кусок парка загубят?

----------


## Pinky

> Вот такой храм будут строить справа от хозяйственного суда на проспекте Шевченко.


 Глазыринской кисти шедевр, небось? Он там обитает сразу за сквериком.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот такой храм будут строить справа от хозяйственного суда на проспекте Шевченко.


  Справа в парке от хоз. суда и повырубают деревья...

----------


## brassl

> Вот такой храм будут строить справа от хозяйственного суда на проспекте Шевченко.


 Пооткpыли вновь цеpквей, будто извиняются 
И звонят колокола в ночь то там, то тут, 
Только бога нет и нет, ангел не является, 
Зpя кадилом машет поп и бабушки поют.


А в Архиве немного обновлений, заходите.

----------


## Малиновский

> Вот такой храм будут строить справа от хозяйственного суда на проспекте Шевченко.


 Да сколько же церквей нужно попам?

----------


## Stirlitz

> Как и обещал, выкладываю снимки Хаджибеевского парка. Первые два снимка сделаны примерно в 58-59 г. Третий - два года назад.
> Вложение 69309Вложение 69310Вложение 69311


 Простите, а где в Одессе (был) Хаджибеевский парк?

----------


## VicTur

> Вот такой храм будут строить справа от хозяйственного суда на проспекте Шевченко.


 Лучше бы планетарий восстановили...

----------


## Antique

> Простите, а где в Одессе (был) Хаджибеевский парк?


 Конечная 20-го трамвая расположена прямо у парка, там же санаторий Хаджибей - преемник уничтоженных многочисленных дореволюционных лечебных заведений.

----------


## inborz

> OMF, моя мать говорит, что 6 троллейбус с января по апрель 1966 г. разворачивался на перекрестке Космонавтов-Ген. Петрова, потом продлили до 25 Ч.д., а на вашем сайте этой информации нет.


 Я тоже припоминаю, как примерно в это время мы шли посмотреть новую квартиру брата на Гайдара угол Ген. Петрова, вышли на конечной троллейбуса и шли квартал, утопая в грязи. Конечная была именно там

----------


## Гидрант

И я подтверждаю - ходили от Космонавтов к только что полученной в самом начале 1966 года квартире по Гайдара 21 через грязь, темноту и безжизненность (за спиной - слабый свет от фонарей подстанции и строящегося 4-го хлебзавода, впереди - светлое будущее  :smileflag: , но почему-то без уличного освещения). Когда продлили до 10-квартала, точно сказать не могу, но летом маршрут уже кончался там - вполне возможно, что с 1 мая.

ПС. Насколько помню "17 мгновений весны", донос подкрепленный двумя свидетельскими показаниями, считался достаточным основанием для ареста :smileflag: ... нас уже трое, получается,  информация к размышлению по дополнению сайта OMF таки есть.

----------


## Good++++

Спасибо за поддержку. Я давно хотел внести ясность в этот вопрос да забывал... А вчера повторно "наткнулся" на историю троллейбуса № 6...  :smileflag:

----------


## Stirlitz

> Тогда еще вариант Греческая угол Екатериненской, сзади греческая площадь.


 


> В этом варианте на здании отсутствует самый длинный балкон.


 Правда, что это самый длинный балкон в Европе и даже занесён в какую-то книгу рекордов? Слышал такое…

----------


## Киров

Одесский порт.

----------


## brassl

> Вложение 4681358Одесский порт.


 В Архиве с мая 2012, только подчистил немного  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Все у вас к счастью схвачено...ломало перелистывать архив.

----------


## Antique

> Правда, что это самый длинный балкон в Европе и даже занесён в какую-то книгу рекордов? Слышал такое…


 Это не самый длинный балкон в Европе. И возможно не самый длинный балкон в Украине.

----------


## Пушкин

> Это не самый длинный балкон в Европе. И возможно не самый длинный балкон в Украине.


 Даже не самый длинный в Одессе...

----------


## mlch

А вот такая фотография есть в архиве? Я не нашел.
"Английские войска в Одессе в феврале 1920-го года"
Источник, как ни банально - Википедия.  :smileflag:  Статья "Одесская эвакуация (1920)"

----------


## brassl

Не успел выложить!!!  :smileflag: 
Я то же ее нашел и там еще рядом если покопать штуки три новых (пару за 1918 годднями выложил уже)
Нашел по ссылке Odessa WWI в поисковике

----------


## Stirlitz

> Даже не самый длинный в Одессе...


 Хорошо, где более длинный?

----------


## Скрытик

> Хорошо, где более длинный?


 Уже писали не раз. В новострое.

----------


## San_Odessa

Строгановский мост на Польском спуске. Извините если уже было в теме.

----------


## VicTur

> Строгановский мост на Польском спуске. Извините если уже было в теме.


 Фото знаменитое. Но всё равно приятно ещё раз взглянуть на настоящий Строгановский.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите

----------


## Stirlitz

> Уже писали не раз. В новострое.


 Не нашёл. Дайте ссылку или адрес, пожалуйста.

----------


## Скрытик

> Не нашёл. Дайте ссылку или адрес, пожалуйста.


  Климовский дом в Старобазарном сквере.

----------


## Antique

> Строгановский мост на Польском спуске. Извините если уже было в теме.


 Можно проверять наличие фотографий на сайте Odessastory. Старые фотографии хранятся в галерее пользователя Brassl и отсортированы по улицам.

----------


## brassl

В Архиве 7 600  :smileflag: , заходите (рекламу закину чуть позже).

----------


## Алик Савенков

> В Архиве 7 600 , заходите (рекламу закину чуть позже).


 
Вот интересный вид Екатериненской,14 
"Фабрика спецiально турецкаго табаку".

----------


## Antique

> Вот интересный вид Екатериненской,14 
> "Фабрика спецiально турецкаго табаку".Вложение 4690578


 Это с рекламы магазина Асвадурова.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите

----------


## Пушкин

> Климовский дом в Старобазарном сквере.


  Почему "Климовоский"? "Прогрессстрой" же не Климова, да и дом не в стиле Повстанюка, а гораздо лучше...

----------


## Скрытик

Значит я ошибся, сорри.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...0843202&type=1
Не могу не перепостить.



> Валерий Смирнов
> 
> Я такой старый, что еще успел пройти главную школу жизни. Школу одесского двора.
> Многие смотрят на меня, как на явно полезное ископаемое. Иногда самому кажется, что родился не в середине прошлого века, а гораздо раньше. Может потому, что я застал старые одесские дворики еще такими, какими они были во времена молодости наших дедушек и помню, что окна стали одеваться в решетки во времена свободы и независимости от равенства и братства. Еще помню, как наш двор был покрыт плитами из вечного материала, доставляемого в Одессу из Италии, ажурные ворота выглядели словно новенькие вместе с очень красивыми тумбами возле них, одну из которых слямзили лет двадцать назад, а на том месте, где сегодня стоят машины, был занимавший большую часть двора садик, таки да один в Одессе, главным украшением которого была центральная клумба. Мы, пацанята, искренне ненавидели садик, оставлявший нам мало места для игр во дворе, зато сегодня я понимаю, отчего приходившие в наш двор гости цокали языками и говорили, что живем мы посреди Города, почти, как на даче.
> На самом деле одесский дворик не был таким тихим, каким вспоминают о нем в многочисленных мемуарах. Я не имею в виду, что в те годы из многих окон нашего небольшого двора раздавались звуки скрипок, фано, аккордеонов и прочих труб; тогда считалось просто неприличным, если ребенок не будет играть хоть на каком-то музыкальном инструменте.
> Наш двор был постоянно наполнен голосами и звуками, стоит только вспомнить за чуть ли не колокольный набат, исполняемый мусорщиком на огромном звонке с таким остервенением, что глухой на все три уха Рабинович, и тот бежал за ворота опорожнять помойное ведро в остановившуюся у ворот мусорку. К мусорке сбоку было прикреплено пустое ведро, водитель машины извлекал из отходов, только что высыпанных в чрево мусорки, куски заплесневелого хлеба. Мусорщики жили в частном секторе, они устраивались на эту работу только ради обеспечения своих свиней-курей шикарной и бесплатной кормовой базой.
> Кроме мусорщиков, каждый вечер во двор заходили рыбаки, оравшие «Кому риба? Кому бичок?». Так они орали не случайно, по тем временам ныне стоящий самашечих денег черноморский бычок считался не рыбой, а пищей котов и нищих. Огромная связка предназначенного для хозяйского стола отборного бичка стоила ровно столько, сколько стакан вина в многочисленных будках неподалеку от нашего двора, только на крохотном квартале Конной, от Княжеской до Пастера, их было три штуки. И чем только там не торговали, кроме вина на разлив по 18 копеек стакан, хотя до Нового базара - на одной ножке полминуты допрыгать плюс «Гастроном» на той же Конной угол Пастера. Тогда всевозможные торговые точки стояли по городу чуть ли не каждые десять метров друг от друга.
> Кроме упомянутых людей во двор регулярно заходил стекольщик с огромным деревянный футляром, точильщик со станком, приводимым в движение ногой, лудильщик со своим допотопным и вовсе не электрическим паяльником, который индейцы могли бы использовать в качестве томагавка…И по всему двору раскатывались их громкие протяжные голоса: «Точим! Паяем! Замки починяем!». Но самый протяжный голос был у старывэщника. Он заходил во двор с такой торбой за плечами, что ее можно было использовать как чехол для трансформаторной будки, и издавал: «Стары вэщи покупаэм!». «Старывэщник» тогда звучало как комплимент, их чаще называли «охламонами», но в ту пору охламонами уже величали не только старывэщников, а потому они обижались.
> Один раз старывэщник обиделся даже очень сильно. Тогда ж было, как в песне, где «навеки провожают всем двором». Когда наш двор провожал бабушку Оля, гроб поставили за садиком; тогда мне было лет шесть, а когда исполнилось лет тридцать с гаком, то случайно узнал, что «садик» по-русски – «цветник», а «фонарь» - «стеклянный купол». Зато я уже в шестилетнем возрасте знал значение всех слов, которые услышал во время тех похорон.
> ...

----------


## Пушкин

Жаль что Смирнов не слышал вместе со  "Стары вещи покупаем" - "Альтизахен", я хоть и гороздо моложе Смирнова, но всё же имел удовольствие это слышать...))))

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
Ребята, а вот это и это (1 и 2) ни одно и то же здание, только уже разрушенное?

----------


## SaMoVar

Очень похоже на пакгаус портовый.

----------


## malyutka_e

Небольшая рекламка (1918 год)...

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто-нибудь знает, когда появилось название "УточКино"?

----------


## ebreo

> Кто-нибудь знает, когда появилось название "УточКино"?


  вот есть такая версия: старейший в Одессе и  популярный сегодня кинотеатр "Кино-Уточ-Кино" был открыт 3 октября 1913 года именно в том здании на Дерибасовской, где он находится и сейчас. Иллюзион создали братья нашего знаменитого земляка Леонид и Николай Уточкины. Они затеяли свое предприятие, чтобы помочь брату, оказавшемуся в бедственном положении. Вот отсюда  http://odesskiy.com/odesskoe-kino/kino-utochkino.html

----------


## Milkaway

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
> Ребята, а вот это и это (1 и 2) ни одно и то же здание, только уже разрушенное?


 ... мне кажется, что это одно и то же здание ... а еще в дополнениях есть фото с подписью Гоголя,2 - так это не Одесса а Крым .... я уж точно не помню, но кажется дворец в Алупке или в Ливадии ...

----------


## Milkaway

...... а еще очень-очень нужно - если у кого есть - скан рекламы одесского представительства Мерседес_Бенц на ул.Полтавской победы (Канатной) - желательно с картинкой .... у меня есть простое маленькое объявление, но знаю что в каком-то дореволюционном справочнике есть большое ... если у кого есть - буду весьма благодарна !!!

----------


## malyutka_e

ФАЙЛ 35/7634 это же Ланжерон.

----------


## malyutka_e

> вот есть такая версия: старейший в Одессе и  популярный сегодня кинотеатр "Кино-Уточ-Кино" был открыт 3 октября 1913 года именно в том здании на Дерибасовской, где он находится и сейчас. Иллюзион создали братья нашего знаменитого земляка Леонид и Николай Уточкины. Они затеяли свое предприятие, чтобы помочь брату, оказавшемуся в бедственном положении. Вот отсюда  http://odesskiy.com/odesskoe-kino/kino-utochkino.html


 Только писалось название не так как в статье, а так, как на этой рекламе.

----------


## ebreo

> Только писалось название не так как в статье, а так, как на этой рекламе.


  это закрытие, а вопрос был за дату)))

----------


## malyutka_e

> это закрытие, а вопрос был за дату)))


 Почему закрытие? Там же написано: Завтра грандиозная программа.

----------


## ebreo

> Почему закрытие? Там же написано: Завтра грандиозная программа.


  сорри, не так прочитал,  но даты представления таки нет)))

----------


## malyutka_e

> сорри, не так прочитал,  но даты представления таки нет)))


 Это объявление из газеты 1919 года

----------


## victor.odessa

Дерибасовская,10 / Ришельевской,3. Май 1961г, мне 3 года.
Вложение 4701256

----------


## malyutka_e

> ...... а еще очень-очень нужно - если у кого есть - скан рекламы одесского представительства Мерседес_Бенц на ул.Полтавской победы (Канатной) - желательно с картинкой .... у меня есть простое маленькое объявление, но знаю что в каком-то дореволюционном справочнике есть большое ... если у кого есть - буду весьма благодарна !!!


 Вы получили мое сообщение ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот сегодняшнее изображение верхней части колонны.Пропорции, конечно, нарушены. Это "нормальное" явление. С Екатериной произошло то же самое. Низ колонны пока вообще не готов.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вы получили мое сообщение ?


 Да, получила - спасибо! Отпишусь чуть позже ...

----------


## brassl

А как Вам такое? Только что нашел, там еще два вида, завтра выложу

----------


## фауст

> А как Вам такое? Только что нашел, там еще два вида, завтра выложу


 Колонтаевская.

----------


## mlch

> А как Вам такое? Только что нашел, там еще два вида, завтра выложу


 Колонтаевская в сторону Старопортофранковской. Только с какого угла? С Южной или с Мастерской?

----------


## brassl

А мне сегодня везет  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Ой. Зеркально.

----------


## Antique

> Колонтаевская в сторону Старопортофранковской. Только с какого угла? С Южной или с Мастерской?


 С Мастерской.

----------


## Antique

Печально, что сделало время вот с этим зданием. Теперь оно выглядит так.

----------


## Jorjic

> А как Вам такое? Только что нашел, там еще два вида, завтра выложу


 Потрясающая находка! Мои поздравления.

----------


## Jorjic

> А мне сегодня везет


 А это ведь *exse* недавно выкладывал целую серию интереснейших фото 1956 года. Вот она.

----------


## brassl

> А это ведь *exse* недавно выкладывал целую серию интереснейших фото 1956 года. Вот она.


 Эта с большим разрешением  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, рекламу и фото людей закину вечером

----------


## Грачиков

> Снимок сделан в г.Николаев Воронцовым.


 Спасибо за поздравление ,да вроде я тот самый Грачиков.

----------


## фауст

> А как Вам такое? Только что нашел, там еще два вида, завтра выложу


 Танки, похоже - Renault FT.( FT-17)
Интересно ,что они делали в апреле 1942 года на Колонтаевской ?

----------


## SaMoVar

Ближе у меня не получится разглядеть - спрошу на райберте...
Да, это FT - там уже фотку обсудили.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вы получили мое сообщение ?


 А Вы моё получили???

----------


## brassl

> Ближе у меня не получится разглядеть - спрошу на райберте...
> Да, это FT - там уже фотку обсудили.


 Я на этом сайте только как читатель, но приятно было прочитать "спасибо" в свой адрес  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Вот нашел санаторий Ландесмана. Может у кого есть в лучшем качестве? поделитесь

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.

----------


## Пан Анатолий

врешь немножко за наш двор Анатолий Панькевич

----------


## malyutka_e

> врешь немножко за наш двор Анатолий Панькевич


 Это что, поток сознания ?

----------


## Пушкин

Ребята есть вопрос - А что это за купол над левым, от Дюка, полуциркульным зданием, чуть в глубине?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
Купил вид Малого Фонтана, вроде у нас такого не было, посмотрите. Или меня уже память подводит?  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Ребята есть вопрос - А что это за купол над левым, от Дюка, полуциркульным зданием, чуть в глубине?


 Он есть на многих видах. Скорее всего, это купол костела на Екатерининской.

----------


## Antique

> Он есть на многих видах. Скорее всего, это купол костела на Екатерининской.


 Не, этот купол был бы очень маленьким тогда, и не виден у памятника Ришелье.  Купол вероятно расположен на Нынешнем дворце моряков.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не, этот купол был бы очень маленьким тогда, и не виден у памятника Ришелье.  Купол вероятно расположен на Нынешнем дворце моряков.


  Конечно по фото видно что он в глубине... Так что это за купол? На фото Люфтваффе его не видно...

----------


## Пушкин

> Он есть на многих видах. Скорее всего, это купол костела на Екатерининской.


  Купол католической церкви  на Екатерининской по идее закрывает Оперный, а этот прямо от Дюка видно - там где оркестр сидит...

----------


## VLATAR

> Ребята есть вопрос - А что это за купол над левым, от Дюка, полуциркульным зданием, чуть в глубине?


 Возможно, это купол домовой церкви, находившейся внутри Дворца Градоначальника (нынешнего Дворца Моряков)?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Конечно по фото видно что он в глубине... Так что это за купол? На фото Люфтваффе его не видно...


 Почему не видно на фото Люфтваффе? Очень даже видно тень на крыше как раз в том месте где и предполагается купол.

----------


## Пушкин

> Почему не видно на фото Люфтваффе? Очень даже видно тень на крыше как раз в том месте где и предполагается купол.


  Значит я не разглядел и продолжаю не видеть...

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

[IMG][/IMG]
Я про эту тень. Не похоже, что это тень от печной трубы.

----------


## mlch

> [IMG][/IMG]
> Я про эту тень. Не похоже, что это тень от печной трубы.


 А похоже. Очень похоже.
В смысле - на купол похоже.  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Привет из давно ушедшей эпохи, где ходил 23 трамвай и кондуктор давал звонок о том, что посадка окончена.
http://i061.radikal.ru/1208/4b/8fd64720b565.jpg
Пострадавшему в этом необычном происшествии было 70 лет. Трамвайный состав выглядел примерно так: http://odessatrolley.com/Pictures/256.jpg (а перекрёсток с тех пор мало изменился). Впрочем, фото главного фигуранта, вагона 1517, есть у brassl'a.

----------


## Antique

> Конечно по фото видно что он в глубине...


 Но не далее квартала. С такого ракурса не будет видно ничего далее его пределов, даже Оперный. На фото Люфтваффе он виден (впрочем снимок уже привели). Всё же интересно, что это было раньше - в качестве вариантов - домовая церковь или некий специальный дворцовый зал.

----------


## Пушкин

> Но не далее квартала. С такого ракурса не будет видно ничего далее его пределов, даже Оперный. На фото Люфтваффе он виден (впрочем снимок уже привели). Всё же интересно, что это было раньше - в качестве вариантов - домовая церковь или некий специальный дворцовый зал.


 По этому и задал вопрос, мне интересно -  что же это было? Я рассматриваю фото 14 августа 41 года - обратил внимание на место приведенное выше - но там то же плохо видно, по этому и подумал что купол стоит дальше в глубине...
А где то можно посмотреть план постройки здания дворца Моряков? Вроде оно принадлежало какому то генералу, но потом перешло в казёную собственность...

----------


## Antique

> А где то можно посмотреть план постройки здания дворца Моряков? Вроде оно принадлежало какому то генералу, но потом перешло в казёную собственность...


 Можно попытаться найти план эвакуации второго этажа, по которому можно хотя бы понять характер помещения. Также, если мне не изменяет память, в правой части здания существует ещё одна лестница, не исключено, что этот купол венчал лестничную клетку.

----------


## Antique

> Уникальные фотографии Старой Одессы стали достоянием общественности (фото)


 Какие однако до неприличия большие водяные знаки и ошибочные подписи тоже имеются. Ну а так подборка неплохая.

----------


## Lively

> Какие однако до неприличия большие водяные знаки и ошибочные подписи тоже имеются. Ну а так подборка неплохая.


 Да, хорошая подборка. Попробую поработать над негативами, может что то интересное проявится. Сразу могу сказать, что  вид на снимке 20 (по счету на странице) уже обсуждался на форуме, это не Ланжерон. В кадре видна дача Исаковича. Так, что место съемки - примерно в районе лестницы от Шампанского переулка к "Глечику". На снимке 23 - не Большой фонтан, а то, что позже стало пляжем "Дельфин".

----------


## Antique

> Да, хорошая подборка. Попробую поработать над негативами, может что то интересное проявится. Сразу могу сказать, что  вид на снимке 20 (по счету на странице) уже обсуждался на форуме, это не Ланжерон. В кадре видна дача Исаковича. Так, что место съемки - примерно в районе лестницы от Шампанского переулка к "Глечику". На снимке 23 - не Большой фонтан, а то, что позже стало пляжем "Дельфин".


 Николаевская церковь совсем не церковь, а Царский павильон.
Куликово поле - это велотрек.
Свято-Никольский храм на Пересыпи - это церковь св. Пантелеймона на Куяльнике.

Не подписавшийся автор текста плохо знает город. На большинстве фотографий вполне знакомые места.

----------


## Jorjic

> Уникальные фотографии Старой Одессы стали достоянием общественности (фото)


 Да, знатную подборочку Тарпан оторвал. Судя по всему, это далеко не все. Их бы еще обработать...

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Да, знатную подборочку Тарпан оторвал. Судя по всему, это далеко не все. Их бы еще обработать...


 удивительно, как они сохранились в такие "мутные времена" - "Интересна судьба огромной по тем временам фотоколлекции. Юлий Юлиевич завещал ее своему внуку, позже переехавшему в Днепропетровск. Там и осели несколько картонных коробок со стеклянными фотопластинками."

----------


## victor.odessa

В конце августа 2008г. репродукции с видами старой Одессы экспонировались в здании горисполкома. Спустя некоторое время они были размещены на форуме, водяные знаки отсутствовали, да и качество было лучше.

----------


## brassl

В новой подборке есть фото вокруг которого ломалось много копий  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Моя скромная работа)) http://save.odessa.ua/stati/istoriya-paroxodofregata-tigr/ Если найдёте неточности - готов выслушать.

----------


## Скрытик

Вау! А как тебе удалось у горсовета субдомен взять? Там хоть можно их критиковать?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Николаевская церковь совсем не церковь, а Царский павильон.
> Куликово поле - это велотрек.
> Свято-Никольский храм на Пересыпи - это церковь св. Пантелеймона на Куяльнике.
> 
> Не подписавшийся автор текста плохо знает город. На большинстве фотографий вполне знакомые места.


 Это не Царский павильон, приемный покой им. Зеленой.

----------


## Верес

> Вот сегодняшнее изображение верхней части колонны.Пропорции, конечно, нарушены. Это "нормальное" явление. С Екатериной произошло то же самое. Низ колонны пока вообще не готов.


 а эскиз точно соответствует тому, что было в реальности?
Если да, то неясно кому нужна эта самодеятельность с изменением пропорций? Неужели сложно передать 1 в 1 то, что было безо всяких вмешательств и отсебятины?
Если есть желание творить, то Петрушка -1 к услугам скульптора. Его статуя займёт видное место на Аллее Неудачников

----------


## SaMoVar

> В новой подборке есть фото вокруг которого ломалось много копий 
> Вложение 4722421


 Покровская церковь. Справа вдали - Пантелеймоносвский монастырь. Всьо чьотко.

----------


## brassl

В Архиве 7 700 файлов. Заходите

----------


## piryur

> Уникальные фотографии Старой Одессы стали достоянием общественности (фото)


 Деволановский спуск (который мы в годы моего детства называли "канавой") просто поразил: широкий, с гладким мощением... А какой он сейчас  уму не постижимо  А ведь это могла быть хорошая альтернатива Польскосму спуску. Но, "это уже другая история"

----------


## netslov

> Ближе у меня не получится разглядеть - спрошу на райберте...
> Да, это FT - там уже фотку обсудили.


 на рейберте муссируется версия что это фотка фейк..фотошопина..не было типа таких танков в Одессе

----------


## SaMoVar

Единственное, что можно сказать точно - фоном является Одесса. brassl может рассказать где он добыл фото)))

----------


## brassl

> Единственное, что можно сказать точно - фоном является Одесса. brassl может рассказать где он добыл фото)))


 Секрета нет. Нашел случайно, вот тут

----------


## Киров

Фото явно подлинное,впереди и сзади идут румынские танкисты,люди слева на тротуаре смотрят на танки...кажется я даже вижу баррикаду на углу Комсомольской и Тираспольской...Спасибо еще раз.

----------


## kafkastr

http://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01002950485#?page=83

----------


## kafkastr

http://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01002950485#?page=95

----------


## kafkastr

http://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01002844132#?page=126 - здесь очерк об Одессе.

----------


## victor.odessa

> http://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01002844132#?page=126 - здесь очерк об Одессе.


 Сделал подборку.
Вложение 4727799Вложение 4727815Вложение 4727804Вложение 4727811Вложение 4727809Вложение 4727810

----------


## victor.odessa

Подборка.
Вложение 4727819Вложение 4727822
Вложение 4727823Вложение 4727824Вложение 4727825Вложение 4727826

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 4727829Вложение 4727828Вложение 4727830Вложение 4727831

На третьей фотографии хорошо виден купол, местонахождение которого устанавливалось. На фотографии хорошо видно, что это здание нынешнего Дворца моряков.

----------


## translator

А вы уже вот это обсуждали?

----------


## SaMoVar

Этот проект когда-то давно всплывал. Слава Богу о нём забыли. Или он хочет воскреснуть? Не было печали...

----------


## Скрытик

Судя по стадиону это совсем свежий проект (((

----------


## brassl

было подписано - Одесса 1944 - но мучают сомнения  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> было подписано - Одесса 1944 - но мучают сомнения


  А в чем сомнения? Такую плитку я где-то видел. А сколько ее под асфальтом сейчас...

----------


## Малиновский

> А в чем сомнения? Такую плитку я где-то видел. А сколько ее под асфальтом сейчас...


 Гражданские сильно цивильно выглядят как для Одесситов того времени.Я похожую фотку видел.Правда было подписано Прага.

----------


## Jorjic

> Гражданские сильно цивильно выглядят как для Одесситов того времени.Я похожую фотку видел.Правда было подписано Прага.


 Я тоже думаю, что это скорее Прага. Такой кладки, вроде, в Одессе не было, только прямая.

----------


## Kamin

И кто помнит чтобы у нас брусчатка была выложена веером, так это во Львове и где-то в других городах.

----------


## Семирек

> И кто помнит чтобы у нас брусчатка была выложена веером, так это во Львове и где-то в других городах.


 Да нет, брусчатку веером выкладывали во многих городах - в Киеве, Петербурге, Москве и наверняка в Одессе. Это всего лишь особенности конструкции мостовой.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да нет, брусчатку веером выкладывали во многих городах - в Киеве, Петербурге, Москве и наверняка в Одессе. Это всего лишь особенности конструкции мостовой.


 Во многих - согласен. Но если бы такая кладка и была в Одессе, то явно на одной из центральных улиц. Вряд ли такое могло не запомнится.

----------


## Jorjic

2 *brassl*. Что-то аракадия в последних добавлениях вызывает у меня сильные сомнения. Скорее уже Лузановка.

----------


## Семирек

> Во многих - согласен. Но если бы такая кладка и была в Одессе, то явно на одной из центральных улиц. Вряд ли такое могло не запомнится.


 Да вовсе и не обязательно на центральных улицах. И в переулке каком-нибудь она могла быть. И потом брусчатку иногда меняли и во время этой замены вполне могли выложить ее уже не веерообразно, а обычным способом - прямоугольно.
P.S. Но я отнюдь не утверждаю, что на фото Одесса - я не знаю какой город на фото, а просто говорю о разных способах укладки брусчатки.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... И потом брусчатку иногда меняли...


 Вы о каком городе и каком времени говорите? Кому могло придти в голову менять брусчатку в Одессе после войны? На моей памяти ни разу нигде брусчатку не меняли, разве что дыры латали. А потом все закатывали в асфальт (плохой).

----------


## Antique

> И кто помнит чтобы у нас брусчатка была выложена веером, так это во Львове и где-то в других городах.


 Да, в Асвтрийской империи была очень распространена, возможно ,что это даже был основной тип кладки.




> Во многих - согласен. Но если бы такая кладка и была в Одессе, то явно на одной из центральных улиц. Вряд ли такое могло не запомнится.


 Да, веерная кладка очень хороша, камни мелкие и мостовая достаточно гладкая.




> было подписано - Одесса 1944 - но мучают сомнения


 Неправильная подпись, это Белград: http://waralbum.ru/392/

----------


## brassl

> 2 *brassl*. Что-то аракадия в последних добавлениях вызывает у меня сильные сомнения. Скорее уже Лузановка.


 На открытке было написано Аркадия

----------


## Семирек

> Вы о каком городе и каком времени говорите? Кому могло придти в голову менять брусчатку в Одессе после войны? На моей памяти ни разу нигде брусчатку не меняли, разве что дыры латали. А потом все закатывали в асфальт (плохой).


 Я вообще говорил про способы укладки брусчатки. Не посмотрел сколько Вам лет...
Оказывается сами многое помните... Но мне кажется, что в конце 40-х - начале 50-х годов вполне могли еще менять брусчатку. Не знаю, может я и ошибаюсь, но в асфальт стали массово все закатывать где-то с середины 50-х годов.

----------


## Семирек

> Неправильная подпись, это Белград: http://waralbum.ru/392/


 Ну вот и выяснилось все!  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Но мне кажется, что в конце 40-х - начале 50-х годов вполне могли еще менять брусчатку. Не знаю, может я и ошибаюсь, но *в асфальт стали массово все закатывать где-то с середины 50-х годов*.


 Брусчатку на Успенской, сняв, "презакатали" в асфальт уже в 21-м веке....

----------


## Скрытик

Ну еще много есть закатанных улиц. Реально много.

----------


## Kamin

Но веером на них брусчатку не клали в ОДЕССЕ! Хоть где-то, кто-то видел такой рисунок, или на фото старой Одессы. Смею думать нет.Если покажут буду рад новым знаниям.

----------


## Грачиков

> Но веером на них брусчатку не клали в ОДЕССЕ! Хоть где-то, кто-то видел такой рисунок, или на фото старой Одессы. Смею думать нет.Если покажут буду рад новым знаниям.


 Здравствуйте если можно я вставлю свои пять копеек насчёт веерной брусчатке в Одессе ,её было немного и если меня не подводит память она была где-то в начале ул.Екатерининской перед одноимённой площадью и ещё как-то в конце 70-ых на очередной секции одессики  краевед Шувалов в своём докладе на эту тему так-же упоминул о ней.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну еще много есть закатанных улиц. Реально много.


  Я был бы рад если во всем центре, для сохранения архитектурно-исторической среды, опять положили бы брусчатку в тех местах где её нет совсем, или подняли бы асфальт в тех местах, где она под ним лежит...

----------


## Семирек

> Я был бы рад если во всем центре, для сохранения архитектурно-исторической среды, опять положили бы брусчатку в тех местах где её нет совсем, или подняли бы асфальт в тех местах, где она под ним лежит...


 Кстати, помимо брусчатки множество одесских улиц до революции и позже было из булыжного камня (булыжная мостовая). И вероятно этот булыжник тоже кое-где остался под асфальтом. А булыжная мостовая - это уже совсем не брусчатка. По ней довольно неудобно ходить (особенно женщинам на шпильках), да и ездить тоже.
Отличие брусчатки от булыжной мостовой - это то, что при укладке брусчатки используется обтесанный со всех сторон камень, а не необработанный булыжник. Хотя и мостовая из булыжника смотрится довольно эффектно и романтично.

----------


## Верес

> Я был бы рад если во всем центре, для сохранения архитектурно-исторической среды, опять положили бы брусчатку в тех местах где её нет совсем, или подняли бы асфальт в тех местах, где она под ним лежит...


 угу. Сейчас возле Александровской колонны укладывают цеметную плитку вместо гранитной, как положено.
Как по мне, гранитную плитку имеет смысл укладывать в Центре в пешеходных зонах. 
Брусчатка неудобна для дам, а на проезжей части она вообще вредна, поскольку тормозной путь значительно больше, чем на асфальте

----------


## Пушкин

> угу. Сейчас возле Александровской колонны укладывают цеметную плитку вместо гранитной, как положено.
> Как по мне, гранитную плитку имеет смысл укладывать в Центре в пешеходных зонах. 
> Брусчатка неудобна для дам, а на проезжей части она вообще вредна, поскольку тормозной путь значительно больше, чем на асфальте


  Вот и отлично - меньше бы машин по центру просто так бы ездило... 
Есть ещё одно предложение - запретить в цетре строить бизнес-центры (офисные здания)

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вот и отлично - меньше бы машин по центру просто так бы ездило... 
> Есть ещё одно предложение - запретить в цетре строить бизнес-центры (офисные здания)


 А также создать выделенные полосы для общественного транспорта. А там, где ширина дороги этого не позволяет - запретить движение частного автотранспорта. Ну и велодорожки нужны везде. И весь кошмар с пробками закончится.

----------


## brassl

Купил днями книгу за Одессу, там рассказ о Александре Нечипуренко, о том как он минометный расчет уничтожил, пушку захватил, а последняя фраза была такая - Так в грозные дни войны выполняет свой долг перед народом его посланец, *депутат Совета*, Александр Нечипуренко.
(в обновлениях пару новых военных фото, заходите)

----------


## Киров

В тему о бойце.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, надо консультация, нашел фото, оборотка точно одесская. А вот сам вид, это Одесса?

----------


## Малиновский

> Ребята, надо консультация, нашел фото, оборотка точно одесская. А вот сам вид, это Одесса?
> Вложение 4733678
> Вложение 4733681


 А чего сомнения!?-Вон же виднеется Карантинная стена,уходящая вниз.Я так понимаю это фото сделано еще до постройки красных пакгаузов.

----------


## Milkaway

> А чего сомнения!?-Вон же виднеется Карантинная стена,уходящая вниз.Я так понимаю это фото сделано еще до постройки красных пакгаузов.


 Таки да .........

----------


## Milkaway

> Купил днями книгу за Одессу, там рассказ о Александре Нечипуренко, о том как он минометный расчет уничтожил, пушку захватил, а последняя фраза была такая - Так в грозные дни войны выполняет свой долг перед народом его посланец, *депутат Совета*, Александр Нечипуренко........


 ..... теперь депутаты Советов захватывают не ТО и уничтожают не ТЕХ .....

----------


## brassl

> Таки да .........


 Тогда заходите в Архив, я немного подчистил фото  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> А также создать выделенные полосы для общественного транспорта. А там, где ширина дороги этого не позволяет - запретить движение частного автотранспорта. Ну и велодорожки нужны везде. И весь кошмар с пробками закончится.


 Вот только куда девать понты мажоров и байкеров????

----------


## фауст

> Тогда заходите в Архив, я немного подчистил фото


 Да ,будущая Деволановская улица.

----------


## brassl

Хорошо что есть фотошоп  :smileflag:

----------


## Верес

> А также создать выделенные полосы для общественного транспорта. А там, где ширина дороги этого не позволяет - запретить движение частного автотранспорта. Ну и велодорожки нужны везде. И весь кошмар с пробками закончится.


 это шо, депутаты ворсовета на Думскую на общественном транспорте или не дай Бог пешком ходить будут ?На святое позарились? Нет! Это скорее мы по бордюру гуськом, про правому в одну сторону, по левому в другую (на тротуаре автостоянка не пройти, на дороге движение автотранспорта).

----------


## VLATAR

> А чего сомнения!?-Вон же виднеется Карантинная стена,уходящая вниз.Я так понимаю это фото сделано еще до постройки красных пакгаузов.


 А на фото выше Карантинной стены, наверху обрыва, не русская ли крепость (примерно в районе нынешнего памятника Неизвестному Матросу)?

----------


## SaMoVar

Крепость не дожила до изобретения фото((( На фотографии, кстати, запечатлён спуск из парка на Австрийский пляж.

----------


## mlch

> А на фото выше Карантинной стены, наверху обрыва, не русская ли крепость (примерно в районе нынешнего памятника Неизвестному Матросу)?


 Нет.
Это южная карантинная стена. Остатки ее и сейчас еще видны метров 70 левее памятника Неизвестному матросу. Но сохранились значительно хуже южной, которую все знают.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
Может кто подкинет фото людей (фотомастерские), там до тысячи осталось 148 фото, люблю круглые числа  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

У меня есть парочку, но нет времени сканить ((( Может на днях сделаю.

----------


## brassl

> У меня есть парочку, но нет времени сканить ((( Может на днях сделаю.


 Спасибо, жду  :smileflag:

----------


## ТатьянаП

Просьба!!! У кого есть фото Привоза  до 1996 - Чижикова, угол К.Маркса - остановка трамвая в сторону Аркадии? Там были такие колоритные развалюшки одно-двух этажные, их в 1996 году снесли и построили стекляшки, всё рвалась их запечатлеть, но так и не собралась - закрутилась, а теперь везде ищу, может у кого-то есть фото, найти нигде не могу...(((((

----------


## Jorjic

> Просьба!!! У кого есть фото Привоза  до 1996 - Чижикова, угол К.Маркса - остановка трамвая в сторону Аркадии? Там были такие колоритные развалюшки одно-двух этажные, их в 1996 году снесли и построили стекляшки, всё рвалась их запечатлеть, но так и не собралась - закрутилась, а теперь везде ищу, может у кого-то есть фото, найти нигде не могу...(((((


 В архиве у *brassl* есть несколько фото. Но это задолго до 1996 года.

----------


## ТатьянаП

> В архиве у *brassl* есть несколько фото. Но это задолго до 1996 года.


 Спасибо за внимание, но эти фото я уже находила, дома напротив там есть, а вот фото тех развалюшек, которые были именно на остановке трамвая вместо стекляшки, нигде нет....((( Они, конечно, были в жутком состоянии на момент сноса - окна были почти у земли (видимо жилища обслуживающего персонала что-ли) и до последнего обитаемые; но уж очень колоритные, какое-то щемящее чувство возникало при взгляде на них, очень жаль, если никто не успел запечатлеть...((((

----------


## Antique

> окна были почти у земли (видимо жилища обслуживающего персонала что-ли)


 Так меньше затраты на отопление - земля греет.

----------


## ТатьянаП

> Так меньше затраты на отопление - земля греет.


 Хм.... даже не задумывалась, у меня бабушка, правда двоюродная, жила на Чернышевского, так у неё окна были тоже у земли, меня всегда интересовало почему, тем более, что домик во дворе они сами строили, так не говорили - малая была....)))), там вообще очень колоритный дворик был - крохотная, но высокая деревянная калитка во двор, а другой выход на дорогу, засыпанную отработанным углём до ж/д переезда...жаль, побегать дальше взрослые не давали - отлавливали, совали бумажный кулёк с конфетами и загоняли во двор, во дворе колонка с водой, а рядом сосед, который сам делал вино, красное, густое, которое даже мои строгие родители давали пить лет с 5-ти, подобного больше не пила .....))))

----------


## Киров

[ATTACH][/ATTACH]Вот,у румын свиснул.

----------


## Antique

> Хм.... даже не задумывалась, у меня бабушка, правда двоюродная, жила на Чернышевского, так у неё окна были тоже у земли, меня всегда интересовало почему, тем более, что домик во дворе они сами строили, так не говорили - малая была....)))), там вообще очень колоритный дворик был - крохотная, но высокая деревянная калитка во двор, а другой выход на дорогу, засыпанную отработанным углём до ж/д переезда...жаль, побегать дальше взрослые не давали - отлавливали, совали бумажный кулёк с конфетами и загоняли во двор, во дворе колонка с водой, а рядом сосед, который сам делал вино, красное, густое, которое даже мои строгие родители давали пить лет с 5-ти, подобного больше не пила .....))))


 Раньше улица Чернышевского наверное была более опрятной? Сейчас здания совсем обветшали, а дорога разбита. 

До революции обычные одноэтажные дома в основном так и строили врытыми в землю, например на Ближних Мельницах таких должно быть много.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
> Может кто подкинет фото людей (фотомастерские), там до тысячи осталось 148 фото, люблю круглые числа


 Есть такая фотография, фотомастерскую трудно разобрать, самая маленькая моя бабушка.

----------


## Алик Савенков

А вот здесь можно попытаться разобрать фотомастерскую.

----------


## ТатьянаП

> Раньше улица Чернышевского наверное была более опрятной? Сейчас здания совсем обветшали, а дорога разбита. 
> 
> До революции обычные одноэтажные дома в основном так и строили врытыми в землю, например на Ближних Мельницах таких должно быть много.


  Уже, откровенно говоря, давно там не была, а раньше каждый из соседей, по очереди, просто подметал двор и впереди калитки и чистота была в зависимости от жителей, дворников не помню, разве что на самой улице, во дворы они не заходили, а вот на заднем дворе, там, куда сбрасывали шлак от угля, вот там, почему-то не убирал никто вообще и мне, по малолетству там было жутко интересно, а меня туда старались не пускать....)))))

----------


## ТатьянаП

До революции обычные одноэтажные дома в основном так и строили врытыми в землю, например на Ближних Мельницах таких должно быть много.[/QUOTE]

Я в детстве много бывала по родственникам с родителями в самых разных местах, потом по роду работы (я - бухгалтер) и, конечно, видела массу таких домишек, меня очень поражало, что входишь в обычный городской подъезд, а во дворе построены обычные частные, почти деревенские, домики, типа ласточкиных гнёзд... Конечно, особо колоритные были на Молдаванки,ул. Средняя, в районе Староконного (там, вообще, ворота, в основном были деревянные, ещё дореволюционные), в квартирах видела обычные печки, сложенные в одной из комнат, в общем, каждый создавал уют, как мог...))) Но в центре города - на Дерибасовской, Пушкинской, Ленина, Мартыновского, во дворах было налеплено не меньше, каждый житель расширял свою жилплощадь, как умел... мне, почему-то, это очень нравилось....))))

----------


## Верес

http://www.photosight.ru/users/364575/  фото этого товарища в галерее есть?

----------


## malyutka_e

31 августа в музее женского монастыря откроется выставка, посвященная Александровскому парку. Колонну будут открывать 2 сентября.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
Спасибо форумчанам приславшим фото людей в фотомастерских, отсмотрю и отсутствующие выложу.
Как Вам Австрийский пляж? Никогда такой фото не видел, жаль качество.... ну какое есть  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> 31 августа в музее женского монастыря откроется выставка, посвященная Александровскому парку. Колонну будут открывать 2 сентября.


 Уже перенесли на 2-е? Вроде намечалось 31-го.

----------


## Good++++

> ...Колонну будут открывать 2 сентября.


 Опять будут звучать пустопорожние слова властьдорвавшихся...

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
> Спасибо форумчанам приславшим фото людей в фотомастерских, отсмотрю и отсутствующие выложу.
> Как Вам Австрийский пляж? Никогда такой фото не видел, жаль качество.... ну какое есть


 Действительно, очень интересное фото. Никак не ожидал увидеть такое количество народа на Австрийском.

----------


## brassl

> Нас сайте pobeda-vov.ru аэрофотосъемка Одессы 1941-44 сейчас не открывается... 
> На dominanta.homeip.net/album/odessa/od.html ресурсе есть:
> Немецкая аэрофотосъемка
> Odessa 14-08-1941
> Odessa 30-07-1944
> Odessa 07-08-1944
> На одессастори есть?


 Только что все залил в Архив, большое спасибо.
Жаль что в свое время просвистел аэрофотосъемки на Победе 
Все откладывал на потом.

----------


## brassl

Нашел у себя еще кусок съемки с Победы, правда пришлось уменьшить его, сайт не пропускал такой объем 
Може кому пригодится.

----------


## ebreo

Друзья, подскажите сайт, где есть фото сьёмки немецкой авиации? Спасибо.

----------


## Antique

> Друзья, подскажите сайт, где есть фото сьёмки немецкой авиации? Спасибо.


  google.com.ua http://www.google.com.ua/search?q=одесса аэрофото вов

----------


## brassl

Люблю справочники. 
Купил одесский справочник 1978 года и как в том анекдоте про пейджер и нового русского, перечитал, узнал много нового  :smileflag: 
Если кто знает подскажите в какой период Гефта носила имя Аэронавтов, а ул.Толбухина называлась Коккинаки?
Допишу названия в нашем Архиве.
Про Черняховского - Прямая, слышал, а вот то что Вильямса была Цыганская....это прошло как то мимо меня и Водопроводная - 20 лет пожарной охраны, то же было для меня культурным шоком  :smileflag:  
Всем хорошего вечера.

----------


## brassl

> Когда в Одессе будет нормальный мэр, надо будет выдвинуть brassl'а на почётного жителя города (при нынешнем недоразумении это можно считать оскорблением)


  Спасибо за добрые слова, но боюсь что до хорошего мера мы можем и не дожить, как не грустно мне это осознавать.

----------


## Киров

Вы выдвигайте... может прокатит.Для большинства одесситов этот мэр нормальный.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Друзья, подскажите сайт, где есть фото сьёмки немецкой авиации? Спасибо.


  21 фото по Одессе http://www.wwii-photos-maps.com/targetrussia/citynamesbeginningo/citynames-obel-odes/index.html

----------


## mlch

> Вы выдвигайте... может прокатит.Для большинства одесситов этот мэр нормальный.


 А чего это Вы так плохо думаете о большинстве одесситов?

----------


## brassl

С утра в Архив залил  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Вы выдвигайте... может прокатит.Для большинства одесситов этот мэр нормальный.


 Я не Пушкин, просто люблю слова складывать
(если админ сочтет что не в тему, не обижусь если затрут)
***
Я красиво отдал государству долги,
Хоть убей не пойму за какие грехи.
Только видно с покон повелось на Руси
Все отдай!
               Ну а сам потом лапу соси.

Царь хороший! – 
                     Смешно 
Добрый! – 
                  Вдвое смешней 
Не бывает на свете хороших царей.
У царя есть семья, у царя есть друзья
И царю по х..ю, что есть ТЫ и есть Я.

----------


## Киров

Может подскажете,это открытка довоенная,или румыны забацали?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Может подскажете,это открытка довоенная,или румыны забацали?


 Румыны использовали в основном старые открытки, только подписывали их на своей мове.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Румыны использовали в основном старые открытки, только подписывали их на своей мове.


 В годы войны открытку использовали несколько раз. На обратную сторону открытки наклеивали чистый лист бумаги, писали текст, клеили марку, ставили печать и отправляли адресату.

----------


## OMF

> Люблю справочники. 
> Купил одесский справочник 1978 года и как в том анекдоте про пейджер и нового русского, перечитал, узнал много нового 
> Если кто знает подскажите в какой период Гефта носила имя Аэронавтов, а ул.Толбухина называлась Коккинаки?
> Допишу названия в нашем Архиве.
> Про Черняховского - Прямая, слышал, а вот то что Вильямса была Цыганская....это прошло как то мимо меня и Водопроводная - 20 лет пожарной охраны, то же было для меня культурным шоком  
> Всем хорошего вечера.


 Водопроводная была "15-летия Пожарной Охраны", согласно "Всей Одессе" за 30-е годы. Кто ей срок добавил?

Толбухина называли Коккинаки мои родственники, так что это не новость. Насчет Вильямса и Цыганской - тут вопросы не сняты.

----------


## Jorjic

> Водопроводная была "15-летия Пожарной Охраны", согласно "Всей Одессе" за 30-е годы. Кто ей срок добавил?
> 
> Толбухина называли Коккинаки мои родственники, так что это не новость. Насчет Вильямса и Цыганской - тут вопросы не сняты.


 Видимо, добавляли по мере взросления пожарной охраны. Майстровой приводит название "20-летия пожарной охраны" с 1938 года. 
Тот же Майстровой считает, что Цыганская - изначальное название улицы Адмирала Лазарева, которой видимо из политических соображений не вернули название Малороссийская.

----------


## brassl

> Водопроводная была "15-летия Пожарной Охраны", согласно "Всей Одессе" за 30-е годы. Кто ей срок добавил?
> 
> Толбухина называли Коккинаки мои родственники, так что это не новость. Насчет Вильямса и Цыганской - тут вопросы не сняты.


  Все вышеперечисленные (включая улицу Цыганскую) названия взяты из справочника 1978 года - Учреждения, организации, предприятия, их адреса и телефоны. Улицы, переулки, проспекты и площади города - тираж 15 000. Бесплатный. Управление поделам издательств, полиграфии и книжной торговли Одесского облисполкома.

----------


## Грачиков

Загляните ко мне http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/grachov45/

----------


## Скрытик

> Загляните ко мне http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/grachov45/


  Великолепно!
Добро пожаловать к нам!!!
Можно использовать эти фото в галерее ОдессаСтори? Или могу Вас зарегистрировать и выложите сами?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

[IMG] http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/grachov45/view/697747/[/IMG]Смотрю и не покидает чувство, что это улица Привозная, со стороны К.Маркса...

----------


## brassl

Я сегодня немного пофилонил с обновлениями, времени нет, к вечеру исправлюсь, но одно выложил, 
как Вам такая Отрадная, 6 ?  :smileflag:  Никогда не видел.
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Antique

> Я сегодня немного пофилонил с обновлениями, времени нет, к вечеру исправлюсь, но одно выложил, 
> как Вам такая Отрадная, 6 ?  Никогда не видел.
> Всем хорошего дня!


 Гм, как я и думал здание было не оштукатурено не только с заднего фасада, но и с главного тоже. Спасибо за фотографию.

----------


## kafkastr

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/18/Odessa_port_1917.jpg

----------


## Antique

Оказывается в лютеранской церкви в населённом пункте "Веселий кут" используются металлические подпорные колонны завода Рестеля.

----------


## malyutka_e

> [IMG] http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/grachov45/view/697747/[/IMG]


 Надо было написать "ФОТО ГРАЧИКОВА" *ЧЕРЕЗ ВСЮ ФОТОГРАФИЮ ПО ДИАГОНАЛИ*. Кстати, слово "*фото*" по английски пишется "*Photo*".

----------


## VicTur

Мне Олег Луговой прислал такое сообщение:

В четверг, в 19.00, по адресу: Большая Арнаутская, 19, будет иметь место фотошкола, на которой соберутся, если я правильно понял, фотографы, фотографирующие собственно город со всеми его деталями, дворы, дома и пр.

Предполагаю, что на этом форуме есть ряд людей, кого такая информация заинтересует, поэтому выкладываю её здесь.

----------


## VicTur

> Кстати, слово "*фото*" по английски пишется "*Photo*".


 Так ведь и «Грачикова» по-английски будет не Grachikova, а Grachikov's или by Grachikov. Тут имеет место не английский язык, а банальный транслит.

----------


## Trs

> Мне Олег Луговой прислал такое сообщение:
> 
> В четверг, в 19.00, по адресу: Большая Арнаутская, 19, будет иметь место фотошкола, на которой соберутся, если я правильно понял, фотографы, фотографирующие собственно город со всеми его деталями, дворы, дома и пр.
> 
> Предполагаю, что на этом форуме есть ряд людей, кого такая информация заинтересует, поэтому выкладываю её здесь.


 А что она будет собой представлять, эта фотошкола?

----------


## VicTur

> А что она будет собой представлять, эта фотошкола?


 Я знаю ровно то, что сообщено в сообщении.

----------


## VicTur

> Уникальные фотографии Старой Одессы стали достоянием общественности (фото)


 Или я сильно ошибаюсь, или снимки этого фотографа года четыре назад я видел на выставке в музее Блещунова.

----------


## Скрытик

Мне обещали папку с фотографиями старой Аркадии в хорошем качестве. Потом подробнее расскажу, сейчас мой старший сынуля готовится ко дню города, будет музыкальная программа с видеорядом фотографий с нашего архива.

----------


## Antique

Всё таки хорошо, что человек выкладывает свои старые фотографии, только подпись конечно можно было сделать небольшой, на грани читаемости. Тот кто захочет украсть всё равно украдёт, а если кто-то захочет установить авторство, то размер надписи значения иметь не будет. А вот для комфорта чем меньше надпись - тем удобнее.

----------


## kravshik

Повторяю еще раз всем нашим единомышленникам....есть большая  папка с "Одессикой",с вырезками и некоторыми целыми номерами......газет....если кому интересно поизучать 

архив........прошу забрать не откладывая....думаю кому-то будет интересно.....чтобы не выкинуть,рука не поднимается...такое выкидывать........

или никому это уже неинтересно или просто пропустили,я уже про это писал......

могу передать в музей ОТТУ-ОГЭТ,для сохранности,Alex у,для сведения......


*папку нашла своего хозяина---как логически и следовало предположить,сам отдаю- нашему  главному Архивариусу.......*



_"Кинутся тогда люди искать свои мебеля, а где они, мебеля? Вот они где! Здесь они! В шкафу. А кто сохранил, кто уберег? Коробейников".........._

----------


## malyutka_e

> Всё таки хорошо, что человек выкладывает свои старые фотографии, только подпись конечно можно было сделать небольшой, на грани читаемости. Тот кто захочет украсть всё равно украдёт, а если кто-то захочет установить авторство, то размер надписи значения иметь не будет. А вот для комфорта чем меньше надпись - тем удобнее.


 Скромнее надо быть... :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Скромнее надо быть...


 Уровень скромности это величина относительная.  :smileflag: 
А фотографии очень интересные. И спасибо Грачикову за них большое.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите. Как Вам фото церкви на кладбище? Вчера нашел. Если у кого есть лучше качеством, поделитесь, а  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

... кажется это вид на мост Новикова на Жуковского - вдали ,,Эпсилон,, ...

----------


## malyutka_e

31 августа в 11 часов открытие выставки, посвященной Александровскому парку в музее женского монастыря. Участвуют все главные коллекционеры.

----------


## mlch

> 31 августа в 11 часов открытие выставки, посвященной Александровскому парку в музее женского монастыря. Участвуют все главные коллекционеры.


 Спасибо за информацию. Это на Успенской?

----------


## malyutka_e

Да

----------


## Чебурген

Прошу прощения, не судите строго. Может и офф... Парк Ленина,1982 г. (хорошо запомнил, мне тогда на ДР "Зенит-ЕТ" подарили  :smileflag: )
Вложение 4756192
 Думская, 1, это конец 70-х, "Смена- 8М"
Вложение 4756193, 
а маячок- с катера прогулочного (название не помню) при выходе из Порта, тоже где-то конец 70-х, начало 80-х.
Вложение 4756194

----------


## Milkaway

> 31 августа в 11 часов открытие выставки, посвященной Александровскому парку в музее женского монастыря. Участвуют все главные коллекционеры.


 А презентация книги про парк тоже планируется???.....

----------


## malyutka_e

Сомневаюсь. Книга будет продаваться по адресу Ришельевская, 45 (дом Нолли).

----------


## Milkaway

> Книга будет продаваться по адресу Ришельевская, 45 (дом Нолли).


 ... надо думать - уже после дня города ... или еще не известно ...

----------


## Чебурген

У меня есть несколько собственных "художественных" фото "пизажей"  :smileflag:  парка Ленина 1982 г., не знаю, уместно ли в этой теме? (Не помню, вроде не выкладывал....  :smileflag: )

----------


## Antique

> Сомневаюсь. Книга будет продаваться по адресу Ришельевская, 45 (дом Нолли).


 Там есть книжный магазин?

----------


## mlch

Назрел один вопрос, который, возможно может вырасти в отдельную тему.
А именно - история театральных зданий и залов в Одессе.
Конечно, история Оперного, Украинского или нового здания Музкомедии достаточно известна.  :smileflag: 
А вот, например - здание ТЮЗа (старая Музкомедия). Кто построил, что там располагалось?
Или вот такая страничка из справочника "Вся Одесса" за 1911 год:

У кого-то есть информация об этом театре? 
Насколько я понимаю, это вот это здание?
А сейчас там есть зал?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Там есть книжный магазин?


 Там салон

----------


## malyutka_e

> ... надо думать - уже после дня города ... или еще не известно ...


  Пожуем - увидим...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Назрел один вопрос, который, возможно может вырасти в отдельную тему.
> А именно - история театральных зданий и залов в Одессе.
> Конечно, история Оперного, Украинского или нового здания Музкомедии достаточно известна. 
> А вот, например - здание ТЮЗа (старая Музкомедия). Кто построил, что там располагалось?


 Я думаю, что тему можно назвать "Театральная Одесса". Здесь можно будет поговорить о театрах и артистах. Как Вы правильно заметили, это и опера, и оперетта, это и национальные театры (Украинский, Еврейский), а чего стоит наш одесский цирк и артисты в нём выступавшие, разные театры варьете, кукольный наконец. 
А вот ТЮЗ я ещё помню, когда он находился в переулке  Чайковского, 12.

----------


## Antique

> Насколько я понимаю, это вот это здание? А сейчас там есть зал?


 Ссылка не открывается, но здание адреса не меняло. Оно внесено в реестр памятников архитектуры местного значения. Вопрос меня тоже очень заинтересовал в своё время, кажется что в здании или в дволровом флигеле живут люди.

----------


## mlch

> Я думаю, что тему можно назвать "Театральная Одесса". Здесь можно будет поговорить о театрах и артистах. Как Вы правильно заметили, это и опера, и оперетта, это и национальные театры (Украинский, Еврейский), а чего стоит наш одесский цирк и артисты в нём выступавшие, разные театры варьете, кукольный наконец. 
> А вот ТЮЗ я ещё помню, когда он находился в переулке  Чайковского, 12.


 Я тоже его там помню.  :smileflag: 

Тему создал. 
Скопировал туда свой предыдущий пост.
Милости прошу.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Ссылка не открывается, но здание адреса не меняло. Оно внесено в реестр памятников архитектуры местного значения. Вопрос меня тоже очень заинтересовал в своё время, кажется что в здании или в дволровом флигеле живут люди.


  Не открывается вся Одессастори.
Надеюсь, что не на долго.

----------


## victor.odessa

> У кого-то есть информация об этом театре?


 Есть у В.Нетребского:"В доме №55 до революции находился "Новый театр общества ремесленников и промышленников". Здесь выступала труппа Садовского, а в сентябре 1917г. здесь был открыт "свободный украинский театр", где торжественно отметили (при деникинцах) 150-лерие И.Л. Котляревского постановкой "Наталки-Полтавки". Роль Наталки исполняла Л.Мациевская. Времена изменились, и в помещении театра выступил матрос Железняк, о чём повествуется в книге "Подвиг "Алмаза".

----------


## Trs

Новощепной ряд, 1 (?). Доходный дом И. А. Лурье.
http://s45.radikal.ru/i107/1208/d1/db9b77a29bc3.jpg
Скан из газеты «Міський електротранспорт» № 35 за 15.09.1965.

----------


## Скрытик

> Не открывается вся Одессастори.
> Надеюсь, что не на долго.


  Наверное до утра. Похоже свет выключали, комп не отвечает...

----------


## kafkastr

Очень хочу свой альбом на odessastory! Зарегистрируйте меня, пожалуйста.

----------


## kafkastr

«5. Поверьте мне, это довоенная Одесса. Попробуйте угадать, где.» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## kafkastr

«Улица Ленина» на Яндекс.Фотках а это было?

----------


## Antique

> «5. Поверьте мне, это довоенная Одесса. Попробуйте угадать, где.» на Яндекс.Фотках


 На обратной стороне подписано - 10-я станция. Это морские ванны в Ванном переулке, вид со двора?

----------


## kafkastr

> На обратной стороне подписано - 10-я станция. Это морские ванны в Ванном переулке, вид со двора?


 Это был оборот другой фотографии, разумеется. Не отвлекайтесь!

----------


## Скрытик

> Очень хочу свой альбом на odessastory! Зарегистрируйте меня, пожалуйста.


  Готово. Подробности в ЛС.

Галерея уже работает. 2 часа вчера света не было...

----------


## VicTur

> У меня есть несколько собственных "художественных" фото "пизажей"  парка Ленина 1982 г., не знаю, уместно ли в этой теме? (Не помню, вроде не выкладывал.... )


 Очень уместно! Выкладывайте.
Раз уж речь зашла о парке Ленина, то вот подборка фото 1974 года из семейного архива Давыдовых — Дондиковых. Кажется, на Одессастори ещё не выкладывались.

----------


## kafkastr

Спасибо, Скрытик!

----------


## Jorjic

> «5. Поверьте мне, это довоенная Одесса. Попробуйте угадать, где.» на Яндекс.Фотках


 Там слева в кадре не башенка ли Бакинститута на Пастера?

----------


## kafkastr

Думаю, нет, но район близкий.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## victor.odessa

> Думаю, нет, но район близкий.


 Моё мнение - Это проходная на СРЗ со стороны спуска Короленко,1, тыльная сторона. Обратите внимание на шар, затем на трубу впереди справа (медин) и т.д.

----------


## Jorjic

> Моё мнение - Это проходная на СРЗ со стороны спуска Короленко,1, тыльная сторона. Обратите внимание на шар, затем на трубу впереди справа (медин) и т.д.


 Точно! Наконец я вспомнил, где видел постоянно этот шар - на входных воротах СРЗ.

----------


## kafkastr

УРА! Всё верно! Только до войны там был не СРЗ, а станкостроительный завод им. Ленина (нынешняя, или уже тоже почти бывшая, Радиалка).

----------


## Пушкин

> Из сегодняшней статьи на Думской:
> 
> Я что-то пропустил: когда Жовтневый был Портофранковским?


  Не был, Приморский Жовтневый и Центральный объединили сразу в один Приморский...

----------


## Пушкин

> «Улица Ленина» на Яндекс.Фотках а это было?


  Я так понимаю это ещё до строительства новой школы...

----------


## kafkastr

Ну да.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто-нибудь был на выставке в женском монастыре ?

----------


## mlch

> Кто-нибудь был на выставке в женском монастыре ?


 Я был.
Выставка небольшая, но интересная.
Если бы не выступления некоторых "представителей власти" на открытии, то совсем было-бы неплохо.
Есть некоторое количество действительно уникальных фотографий и документов.
Проектные чертежи Александровской колонны, например.

----------


## malyutka_e

А мне понравилась уникальная фотография на постере на стене посадки дуба императором и местность парка до этих событий. Еще два постера по выставке 1884 года - гораздо больше, чем у Денисова. Еще подробный план карантина и реконструкция местности с крепостью и старым маяком. А как вы были одеты? Может мы с вами общались :smileflag:  Я найду вас на своих фотографиях :smileflag:  Маскарад какой-то...

----------


## mlch

> *А как вы были одеты?* Может мы с вами общались Я найду вас на своих фотографиях Маскарад какой-то...


 Высокий, толстый, коротко стриженный мужик в очках и светло-коричневой тенниске навыпуск.  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

С большим фотоаппаратом ?

----------


## Milkaway

> Кто-нибудь был на выставке в женском монастыре ?


 Были - оценили ... много интересных экспонатов... лично мне очень понравился план-схема размещения павильонов на Выставке 1910г., сувенирные эмалированные кружки и кувшин и одесская периодика тех лет... удивилась открытке и увеличенному рисунку с нее, где запечатлена лестница на смотровую площадку Карантинной башни и стены - я была уверена, что лестница всю жизнь была из красного гранита, а на открытке она - в классических белых перилах ... может фантазия художника ...

... из недостатков - отсутствие  проспектов и буклетов или простеньких флаеров (при общих затратах на полиграфию - эта позиция не обошлась бы дорого организаторам .... а так - и на память взять нечего кроме приятных впечатлений и собственных фото)...

... в одной из витрин узрела и новую книгу об Александровском парке  - красиво ... неплохо было бы один экземпляр оставить в целях рекламы ...

----------


## mlch

> С большим фотоаппаратом ?


  Вам сбросить ту фотографию, возле которой мы разговаривали?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Ага :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Ага


 Попробую почистить немного фотошопом и сброшу. 
К сожалению, даже хороший фотоаппарат не дает качества сканера.

----------


## malyutka_e

Все кто себя узнает, обведите себя кружочком.

----------


## Antique

Маловато молодёжи...

----------


## malyutka_e

Молодежь это не интересует.

----------


## Milkaway

> Молодежь это не интересует.


 ..... да уж - последний день каникул ....... догуливают ..........

----------


## malyutka_e

> Были - оценили ... много интересных экспонатов... лично мне очень понравился план-схема размещения павильонов на Выставке 1910г., сувенирные эмалированные кружки и кувшин и одесская периодика тех лет... удивилась открытке и увеличенному рисунку с нее, где запечатлена лестница на смотровую площадку Карантинной башни и стены - я была уверена, что лестница всю жизнь была из красного гранита, а на открытке она - в классических белых перилах ... может фантазия художника ...
> 
> ... из недостатков - отсутствие  проспектов и буклетов или простеньких флаеров (при общих затратах на полиграфию - эта позиция не обошлась бы дорого организаторам .... а так - и на память взять нечего кроме приятных впечатлений и собственных фото)...
> 
> ... в одной из витрин узрела и новую книгу об Александровском парке  - красиво ... неплохо было бы один экземпляр оставить в целях рекламы ...


 Вы себя нашли ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вам сбросить ту фотографию, возле которой мы разговаривали?


 Ваша фамилия Костусев :smileflag:  ?

----------


## mlch

> Ваша фамилия Костусев ?


  Бог миловал. Нет.  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Я правильно обвел ?

----------


## mlch

> Все кто себя узнает, обведите себя кружочком.


  Это уже будет развизаулизация.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Я правильно обвел ?


 Если это вопрос ко мне - то нет. Меня нет на этом снимке.
 Хотя есть на третьем.  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Ну вы загнули.

----------


## malyutka_e

Там на стенах были интересные постеры. Даже выставка 1884 года. Гораздо больше, чем у Денисова.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Если это вопрос ко мне - то нет. Меня нет на этом снимке.
>  Хотя есть на третьем.


  Пошукаем :smileflag:

----------


## FIGOWA

> Пошукаем


 а чё шукать то??? внешность была так точно описана, что ошибиться не возможно!!!

----------


## malyutka_e

??????????????????? Вы его жена из России ?

----------


## kafkastr

Я не его жена тоже и меня там вообще не было, но он есть на третьем снимке...

----------


## malyutka_e

Вы говорите загадками :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

Сплошные загадки. Я тоже был на выставке и поснимал. Выложу в виде отчета

----------


## GAK

Выставка будет открата не меньше месяца.

----------


## Kamin

Теперь покажу кто присутствовал (может не всех - звиняйте)

----------


## malyutka_e

А где кто ?

----------


## malyutka_e

2 сентября в 12 часов мэр будет открывать Александровскую колонну. Народу будет много. Посадка дуба планируется весной...

----------


## Milkaway

> 2 сентября в 12 часов мэр будет открывать Александровскую колонну. Народу будет много.


 Придём обязательно!!!

----------


## malyutka_e

Вопрос администратору. У меня в управлении вложениями закончился ресурс. Фотографии больше не добавляются. Что делать ? Как все очистить ?

----------


## Jorjic

В кабинете в меню последний пункт "Разное - Вложения".

----------


## Jorjic

Отмечаешь птицами ненужные, а внизу кнопка - Удалить помеченные.

----------


## malyutka_e

Да, спасибо, понял.

----------


## malyutka_e

Состояние колонны на сегодня.

----------


## Antique

> Молодежь это не интересует.


 Ну а всё таки в городе есть ОНУ с Истфаком, академия Архитектуры - печально, что никому ничего не интересно.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Ну а всё таки в городе есть ОНУ с Истфаком, академия Архитектуры - печально, что никому ничего не интересно.


 будут соответствующие предметы - заинтересуются...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну а всё таки в городе есть ОНУ с Истфаком, академия Архитектуры - печально, что никому ничего не интересно.


 Ну и что? Ведь в них обучается около 90% иногородних. Им эти проблемы до лампочки. Да и преподавательский состав за последние 20 лет изменился.

----------


## Trs

Причём здесь вообще предметы? Если я учусь на программиста, то это значит, что мне нельзя интересоваться историей своего города?

----------


## Скрытик

> Вопрос администратору. У меня в управлении вложениями закончился ресурс. Фотографии больше не добавляются. Что делать ? Как все очистить ?


  С этого вопроса Брассл вошел в проект Одессастори  :smileflag: 
Увы, кол-во фотографий устанавливается техническим администратором, я спрошу можно ли немного увеличить, но в понедельник только.
И то вряд ли намного увеличат.
Могу создать аккаунт на Одессастори, если не хотите - можно альбомами типа Радикал или Яндекс-фото пользоваться.

----------


## Jorjic

> Могу создать аккаунт на Одессастори, если не хотите - можно альбомами типа Радикал или Яндекс-фото пользоваться.


 Засорить Одессастори тоже не хочется, а недостатком Радикала и иже с ним является ограниченное одним годом (без клика) хранение информации. Пока выход не нашел. Только собственный сайт.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите.
Нашел у себя в "завалах" фото могилы Жака Порро, отсканировал - выложил, вроде в сетке другие виды были

----------


## Скрытик

> Засорить Одессастори тоже не хочется, а недостатком Радикала и иже с ним является ограниченное одним годом (без клика) хранение информации. Пока выход не нашел. Только собственный сайт.


  Собственный сайт да, фотогалерею прикрутить дело 10 минут. Но на бесплатном хостинге нет никаких гарантий, что все не грохнется.
Я не уверен, но кажется гугл-фотки  не удаляются автоматом.

----------


## Antique

> Причём здесь вообще предметы? Если я учусь на программиста, то это значит, что мне нельзя интересоваться историей своего города?


 Вопрос поставлен несколько странно. Если учащийся поступает не для корочки, то разумеется профиль обучения интересует его не только в контексте профессионального навыка.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вопрос поставлен несколько странно. Если учащийся поступает не для корочки, то разумеется профиль обучения интересует его не только в контексте профессионального навыка.


 Как Вы думаете, сколько более или менее постоянных участников этой ветки профессиональные историки (или хотя бы гуманитарии)?

----------


## Milkaway

> Причём здесь вообще предметы? Если я учусь на программиста, то это значит, что мне нельзя интересоваться историей своего города?


 ... вчера были с мужем на выставке во второй половине дня - кроме нас было человек 5 молодых людей ... кто в одиночку, кто парами... было видно, что им интересно и  зашли на выставку они не просто так ...

----------


## Antique

> Как Вы думаете, сколько более или менее постоянных участников этой ветки профессиональные историки (или хотя бы гуманитарии)?


 Понятия не имею, раньше был по крайней мере один.

----------


## Trs

Вопрос ставился в том плане, что заинтересуются _когда будут соответствующие предметы_. А какие у меня соответствующие предметы? 

Дело ведь не в предметах.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... вчера были с мужем на выставке во второй половине дня - кроме нас было человек 5 молодых людей ... кто в одиночку, кто парами... было видно, что им интересно и  зашли на выставку они не просто так ...


 Да все нормально. Просто нынешние (я надеюсь) не очень приемлют официоза.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Вопрос ставился в том плане, что заинтересуются _когда будут соответствующие предметы_. А какие у меня соответствующие предметы? 
> 
> Дело ведь не в предметах.


 так и речь шла о будущих историках и архитекторах, о программистах ни слова...

----------


## Milkaway

> А какие у меня соответствующие предметы? 
> 
> Дело ведь не в предметах.


 ... конечно дело не в предметах .... 
... со мной - еще в розовом детстве - произошел ,,счастливый случай,, который пробудил интерес к истории ... мы жили на Ленина,13 на втором этаже, а на другой стороне улицы  в это время начинали рыть котлован под новый корпус для СШ N 117. Из нашего окна весь процесс рытья выглядел очень интересно - особенно когда из-под земли, со стороны костёла,показался свод подвала, выложенные голубой плиткой. И вот в один из дней в котловане приостановили работы ...и всё оцепили ... была милиция ... вечером от бабушки стало известно, что нашли КЛАД - деньги и драгоценностей в немецкой каске ... родители к этому известию отнеслись скептически - мол, это слухи ... наверное нашли снаряды или оружие .... но с каждым днем ажиотаж среди жителей района  усиливался. Я хорошо помню, что это событие очень живо всеми обсуждалось и во дворе и в аптеке, и даже в книжном магазине ,,Два слона,, ...
... в конце концов,  мы с отцом решили всё узнать у самих строителей ... на территорию нас, конечно не пустили, но подтвердили, что действительно был найден КЛАД и указали место - возле ,,голубого,, свода в подвал ... 
... и я надолго потеряла покой и сон ...

----------


## malyutka_e

Такой вот необычный ракурс

----------


## malyutka_e

> ... вчера были с мужем на выставке во второй половине дня...


 И как впечатления ? Было что-то новое ?

----------


## Milkaway

> И как впечатления ? Было что-то новое ?


 .... см.пост 16788 ....
А в общем впечатление очень хорошее ... обязательно свожу детишек ...

----------


## victor.odessa

> будут соответствующие предметы - заинтересуются...


 На истфаке читался курс "Историческое краеведение". Думаю, что сейчас он тоже есть. Вопрос в том, кто и как его преподаёт?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Состояние колонны на сегодня.


 Я помню, что на колонне была бронзовая карта крепости. Но это, видимо, с тех времён, когда колонна была Суворовской.

----------


## SaMoVar

Это Одесса?

----------


## Milkaway

> На истфаке читался курс "Историческое краеведение". Думаю, что сейчас он тоже есть. Вопрос в том, кто и как его преподаёт?


 .... когда одна дама, старая одесситка, соратница Фельдмана и Ноткиной, подруга Нетребского, Губаря и Розенбойма, задала Виктору Савченко, нынешнему рук-лю секции ,,Одессика,, при Доме учёных, историку и преподавателю нескольких ,,вышив,, каверзный вопрос о причине низкого интереса студентов-историков к истории вообще и одесской истории в частности - тот ответил, что молодым людям в общей массе история не очень интересна - их более волнует современность. А именно: где с кем и  сколько  выпить пива, куда пойти потусить, что делать, если хотят отчислить и кто в этом виноват ... из чего видно, что молодежь по-прежнему волнуют вопросы ,, кто виноват?  и ,,что делать,, ? )))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это Одесса?


 Не знаю, но как вариант Степовая / Мельницкая.

----------


## FIGOWA

> На истфаке читался курс "Историческое краеведение". Думаю, что сейчас он тоже есть. *Вопрос в том, кто и как его преподаёт?*


 добавлю: пока вопрос ставится "Сколько стоит сдать предмет?" мы многое можем потерять...

----------


## SaMoVar

http://save.odessa.ua/stati/istoriya-paroxodofregata-tigr/
Вроде сайт вышел из спячки - ловите)))

----------


## victor.odessa

> .... когда одна дама, старая одесситка, соратница Фельдмана и Ноткиной, подруга Нетребского, Губаря и Розенбойма, задала Виктору Савченко, нынешнему рук-лю секции ,,Одессика,, при Доме учёных, историку и преподавателю нескольких ,,вышив,, каверзный вопрос о причине низкого интереса студентов-историков к истории вообще и одесской истории в частности - тот ответил, что молодым людям в общей массе история не очень интересна - их более волнует современность. А именно: где с кем и  сколько  выпить пива, куда пойти потусить, что делать, если хотят отчислить и кто в этом виноват ... из чего видно, что молодежь по-прежнему волнуют вопросы ,, кто виноват?  и ,,что делать,, ? )))


 Это была Лидия Адольфовна?

----------


## Milkaway

> Это была Лидия Адольфовна?


 ... нет, не Щербина, а другая дама ... очень колоритная ...

----------


## brassl

Выложил в Архив карту 1931 года. (немного уменьшил, файл получился большой и не заливался )
Большое спасибо Ter-Petrosyan

----------


## Antique

> Это Одесса?


 Напоминает Николаев.

----------


## Black_Shef

Нашел в семейном архиве..... 1957 г.

Официальное мероприятие на Одесском велотреке
Встреча с тренером.


Встреча со спортсменами

----------


## Milkaway

> Выложил в Архив карту 1931 года. (немного уменьшил, файл получился большой и не заливался )
> Большое спасибо Ter-Petrosyan


 .... очень ценное дополнение ... 
Спасибо и Ter-Petrosyan и  brassly ....

----------


## Antique

А можно как-то скачать полнооразмерный файл?

----------


## brassl

Можно, давайте адрес, скину. Файл 17 мб, если Скрытик подшаманит, я залью большой

----------


## malyutka_e

Картинки с выставки, которые меня поразили: посадка дуба царем и местность до этих событий.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Выложил в Архив карту 1931 года. (немного уменьшил, файл получился большой и не заливался )
> Большое спасибо Ter-Petrosyan


  Шикарная карта. Спасибо большое. Если бы только разрешение чуть получше, чтобы мелкие названия прочесть.

----------


## SaMoVar

[QUOTE=Black_Shef;31800071]Нашел в семейном архиве..... 1957 г.

Открытие центрального стадиона "Пищевик", в будущем "Черноморец".
Встреча с тренером.

Похоже на циклодром...

----------


## SaMoVar

Тоже хочется карту - [email protected]

----------


## Trs

И мне карту, и мне. Адрес оставлял.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Это была Лидия Адольфовна?


  Я слышал, что она умерла недавно.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Картинки с выставки, которые меня поразили: посадка дуба царем и местность до этих событий.


 На втором фото я вижу хвойные, или это мне кажется?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я слышал, что она умерла недавно.


  Вот информация: http://odessa-history.livejournal.com/139926.html

----------


## malyutka_e

> На втором фото я вижу хвойные, или это мне кажется?


 А что вас смущает ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот информация: http://odessa-history.livejournal.com/139926.html


 Да, действительно, что-то я напутал.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, я всем выслал карту или кого то забыл?

----------


## victor.odessa

Эту фотку нашёл в интернете. Думаю, что это Николаевская дорога (её реконструкция). 
Вложение 4767675

----------


## Trs

http://odessatrolley.com/Buses/LAZ/3424ODB.jpg

----------


## victor.odessa

> http://odessatrolley.com/Buses/LAZ/3424ODB.jpg


  Спасибо, а почему у нас в архиве нет?

----------


## FIGOWA

вот здесь много старых фоток посёлка Котовского...

----------


## Пушкин

*Я люблю этот воздух просоленный,
гладь морскую,причалы в порту.
Я люблю этот город особенный!
Я горжусь,что в Одессе живу!*

_Поздравляю всех с Днём Рождения Одессы!!!!_

----------


## victor.odessa

> вот здесь много старых фоток посёлка Котовского...


 Спасибо. Я подписал несколько фоток.
Вложение 4768045 Днепродорога - Бочарова,вещевой рынок
Вложение 4768046 Днепродорога – Бочарова
Вложение 4768047 Днепродорога – Заболотного
Вложение 4768048 Днепродорога – Марсельская
Вложение 4768049 Днепропетровская дор,123, 125.
Вложение 4768055 Днепропетровская дор,129 – Бочарова

----------


## FIGOWA

> Спасибо. Я подписал несколько фоток.


 ОК!!! найду что-то ещё - дам ссылку!!!

----------


## VicTur

> Картинки с выставки, которые меня поразили: посадка дуба царем и местность до этих событий.


 Смешно: один мужик сажает одно дерево — и целый павильон для этого отгрохали.

----------


## VicTur

> мы жили на Ленина,13 на втором этаже, а на другой стороне улицы  в это время начинали рыть котлован под новый корпус для СШ N 117


 В таком случае у меня к вам вопрос. В советское время на этой школе висел барельефный профиль Ленина со словами «Учиться, учиться, учиться». На стене школы до сих пор виден след от него. У вас, случайно, не осталось фотографий этого барельефа?

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 4768096Каымский б-р от Бочарова.Справа Родничёк.Сейчас здесь борохло из Европы.
Вложение 4768098К-р Звёздный
Вложение 4768099 Поле Чудес, впереди Днепропетровская дорога от Паустовского до Бочарова

----------


## FIGOWA

> Смешно: один мужик сажает одно дерево — и целый павильон для этого отгрохали.


 а сколько деревьев повалили, чтоб посадить потом всего одно дерево???

----------


## VicTur

Всех форумчан и всех одесситов в целом — с днём рождения любимого города!

----------


## brassl

С праздником!
Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Jorjic

> А что вас смущает ?


 Да меня тоже как-то смущает. Прямо дремучий лес, скорее похожий на среднюю полосу России.

----------


## Jorjic

Всех с праздником!

_Столько лет волна стучала в этот берег одичалый,
Столько лет его качала, что другого ритма нет.
Голосам людей сначала только море отвечало.
Этот город величавый был написан как сонет.

Что за славное начало срифмовать бульвар с причалом,
А потом двумя лучами уходить за морем вслед...
Чтобы улицы звучали, помня море за плечами,
И безлунными ночами излучали зыбкий свет._
                                                         Ю.Михайлик.

----------


## Trs

С праздником, друзья!

----------


## mlch

Всех - с праздником!

----------


## Black_Shef

Первомайская демонстрация 1958 г.

В центре - директор Госкожзавода №2..._(тот, что на Онежской)_

----------


## malyutka_e

> Смешно: один мужик сажает одно дерево — и целый павильон для этого отгрохали.


 Мужик-то один, но какой !

----------


## Jorjic

> Мужик-то один, но какой !


 Да, в общем обыкновенный, хоть и "помазанник Божий". Короля делает свита.© И чем больше он позволяет свите, тем мельче он сам.

----------


## Milkaway

> В таком случае у меня к вам вопрос. В советское время на этой школе висел барельефный профиль Ленина со словами «Учиться, учиться, учиться». На стене школы до сих пор виден след от него. У вас, случайно, не осталось фотографий этого барельефа?


 ...... к сожалению, фоток нет .... но как ,,вешали,, Ленина - наблюдала собственными глазами .... и получилось у строителей это не с первого раза - не могли попасть на крюки в стене школы ... и когда через несколько лет я пошла в первый класс, бабушка мне говорила, что под ним проходить опасно.
... зато где-то были фотографии ,,доски почёта,, - которая раньше была на месте нового корпуса школы ....

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нашел в семейном архиве..... 1957 г.
> 
> Открытие центрального стадиона "Пищевик", в будущем "Черноморец".
> Встреча с тренером.
> 
> 
> Встреча со спортсменами


 То, что это не "Пищевик", а велотрек видно сразу. Подтверждает это и спортсменка в велосипедном шлеме. Так что файл 5/7860 надо переименовать. Всех с праздником !

----------


## Black_Shef

> То, что это не "Пищевик", а велотрек видно сразу. Подтверждает это и спортсменка в велосипедном шлеме. Так что файл 5/7860 надо переименовать. Всех с праздником !


 Это стадион "Черноморец"/"Пищевик" - однозначно.....
Другое дело, что там катались и проводились соответствующие тренировки - возможно.

----------


## malyutka_e

А где же тогда многоярусные трибуны с народом ? Вместо них - велотрек.

----------


## Black_Shef

во всяком случае мне эти фотографии перешли по наследству с, именно таким описанием.

выше я выложил фото, где в центре товарищ в белом костюме произносит речь, именно на открытии стадиона, который руководил и делал всё возможное для его ремонта и открытия.
На заднем фоне - просматриваются нечётко, трибуны со зрителями.
Другие фото сделаны там же, но в другой день.

Так что......

----------


## Atelman

На фото - бетонный велотрек, который был до 1968 года на месте Театра Музыкальной Комедии. На стадион "Пищевик" велотрека не было.

----------


## malyutka_e

Просто я в детстве иногда с родителями его посещали и до сих пор помню, как он выглядел. Параллельно Пантелеймоновской полотно велотрека было пологим, а со стороны нынешней музкомедии и статуи Спартака оно поднималось очень круто, чуть ли не под 45 градусов. Один раз я видел, как велосипедист забрался почти на верхний край этой крутой части и кубарем скатился вниз. Скорости на повороте не хватило... На ваших фото виден как раз эта крутая часть велотрека. Зрители, естественно, сверху.

----------


## Black_Shef

возможно родственники и ошиблись, мне рассказывали именно так, как я изложил, спросить уже не у кого 

Спасибо за более подробное описание...

Подпись под фотографией исправил....

----------


## malyutka_e

А что с колонной ? Кто-то был на переоткрытии ?

----------


## Black_Shef

> А что с колонной ? Кто-то был на переоткрытии ?


 на форуме уже выложили фото с этого события

----------


## malyutka_e

Что-то не видно самого события.

----------


## Antique

Маскарад какой-то.

----------


## Семирек

> Что-то не видно самого события.


 Вот тут есть само событие: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1243073&page=2448

----------


## victor.odessa

> Что-то не видно самого события.


 Смотрим здесь: http://dumskaya.net/news/aleksandrovskaya-kolona-fotoreportag-021487/

----------


## malyutka_e

На карте 1931 года на месте Парка победы планировался зоопарк, но его так и не построили. А было бы не плохо.

----------


## Antique

Для 1931-го года неплохо, так как тогда зоопарк был в городской черте, но собственно за городом. Сейчас же лучше перенести зоопарк куда нибудь к границе с Овидиопольским районом.

----------


## Скрытик

Стадион там тоже нонсенс, да простят меня любители футбола...

----------


## Пушкин

> А что с колонной ? Кто-то был на переоткрытии ?


  Был праздник, получилось не плохо - колонну открыли, звучали до революционные гимны, солдатики выступали - всё достаточно помпезно и спокойно прошло, не смотря на то что придурки с флагами: Дозора, России и Сталина попытались встать прямо перед колонной детей с одесскими флагами и даже им передавили ноги, но их милиция  и внутренние войска быстро оттеснили... А ещё сразу после гимна Украины и перерезания ленточки, кто то крикнул "Слава России" - выкрик был как то не к месту...ИМХО.

----------


## SunAlex

Здравствуйте, одесситы!
Пользуясь случаем, хочу поздравить самый жизнерадостный город мира -                               Одесса с праздником Рождения,
желаю быть такой же удивительно прекрасной всегда!
С праздником, дорогие одесситы!

----------


## brassl

Есть еще немного дополнений. Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот такое фото...

----------


## Киров

Друзья,на соседнем форуме коллега Рональд предпологает,что это Одесса-помогите определится.Спасибо.

----------


## Schock

У нас вроде не было таких столбов никогда, какие видны на фото

----------


## FIGOWA

> У нас вроде не было таких столбов никогда, какие видны на фото


 хорошо помнишь послевоенные годы? а то они меня не застали...

----------


## Antique

> хорошо помнишь послевоенные годы? а то они меня не застали...


 Ну для этого не обязательно отправляться в прошлое - достаточно пройтись по Пироговской или остановиться на перекрёстке Базарной и Ришельевской.

А вот типичная опора трамвайной электрической сети в Николаеве (на заднем плане). Фото моё, современное, а опоры изготовлены в начале ХХ-го века.

 Конструкция николаевской опоры характеризуется меньшим сечением и большей высотой (второе субъективно), чем у его одесского собрата. Перекладины на ферме расположены зигзагообразно с поперечинами в местах схиба. Столбы не цельные и состоят из трёх секций имеющих клёпанную окантовку в месте соединения соседних секций.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Ну для этого не обязательно отправляться в прошлое - достаточно пройтись по Пироговской или остановиться на перекрёстке Базарной и Ришельевской.
> 
> *А вот типичная опора трамвайной электрической сети в Николаеве (на заднем плане).* Фото моё, современное, а опорыизготовлены в начале ХХ-го века: Конструкция характеризуется меньшим сечением и большей высотой (второе субъективно), чем у его одесского собрата. Перекрестия на ферме, так сказать в шахматном порядке расположены с противоположных граней.


 в Николаеве может они и остались, но это не значит что в Одессе они не стояли...
помню в 80-е на некоторых фасадах домов по Дерибасовской из-за отставшей краски просматривались надписи явно не из 50...70-х годов, и где они сейчас?

----------


## Antique

> в Николаеве может они и остались, но это не значит что в Одессе они не стояли...
> помню в 80-е на некоторых фасадах домов по Дерибасовской из-за отставшей краски просматривались надписи явно не из 50...70-х годов, и где они сейчас?


 Это именно значит, что они не стояли. Нет никакого смысла в существовании нескольких типов столбов. Опоры разрабатывались местными проектировщиками, как и прочие элементы инфраструктуры, по этому они существенно отличаются от николавеских, где их разрабатывали местные инженеры.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Это именно значит, что они не стояли. Нет никакого смысла в существовании нескольких типов столбов. Опоры разрабатывались местными проектировщиками, как и прочие элементы инфраструктуры, по этому они существенно отличаются от николавеских, где их разрабатывали местные инженеры.


 по столбам мы ничего не узнаем... на старой фотке просматривается (кстати, за одним из металлических столбов) башня с часами, - она где могла стоять?

----------


## Antique

> по столбам мы ничего не узнаем...


 Ну почему же? По столбам мы узнали, что это Николаев.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Ну почему же? По столбам мы узнали, что это Николаев.


 для этого надо понять какие столбы ставились в Одессе 100 и более лет назад...
ну и или хотя бы понять что за башня изображена на старой фотке...

----------


## Pumik

> Ну почему же? По столбам мы узнали, что это Николаев.


 Вероятность, что Николаев 90 %. Потому как улочки , на которых по сей день сохранились столбы имеют именно такие одноэтажные постройки. Например, улица, упирающаяся в зоопарк.Но, обратите внимание на "шапочки" они присутствуют на "наших" столбах, а были ли они на Николаевских? 
Вот Николаев (1)

----------


## Pumik

> для этого надо понять какие столбы ставились в Одессе 100 и более лет назад...
> ну и или хотя бы понять что за башня изображена на старой фотке...


 Вам показать эти столбы? Тема "Трамвайная архитектура" ...
Показываю основные варианты, классификация по годам и по назначению.

----------


## Antique

> Вероятность, что Николаев 90 %. Потому как улочки , на которых по сей день сохранились столбы имеют именно такие одноэтажные постройки. Например, улица, упирающаяся в зоопарк.


  Мне нравится больше цифра 100, однако вероятность обнаружения места съёмки стремится к нулю ввиду посредственной сохранности исторической застройки.




> Вероятность, что Николаев 90 %. Потому как улочки , на которых по сей день сохранились столбы имеют именно такие одноэтажные постройки. Например, улица, упирающаяся в зоопарк.
> Вот Николаев (1)


 А, кстати, похоже, что на старом и моём фото изображены опоры городской электросети, а не трамвайные столбы, хотя возможно в они использовались как трамвайные. А вот на вашем как раз трамвайные.

И ещё один интересный момент - мне кажется, что на вашем фото столбы изготовлены уже после революции - как-то они грубоваты. Не сварные ли они? Судя по Википедии - подача питания посредством проводов была организована позднее ввода трамваев в эксплуатацию, а сначала трамваи запитывались от рельс. Жаль только точно дата не указана.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Вам показать эти столбы? Тема "Трамвайная архитектура" ...
> Показываю основные варианты, классификация по годам и по назначению.


 посмотрел, интересная тема, спасибо за ссылку!

----------


## FIGOWA

> *Мне нравится больше цифра 100*, однако вероятность обнаружения места съёмки стремится к нулю ввиду посредственной сохранности исторической застройки.


 и я о том же... николаевских знатоков есть возможность подключить?

----------


## Antique

> и я о том же... николаевских знатоков есть возможность подключить?


 Понятия не имею. Не у каждого города есть краеведческий форум, так что надо искать...

----------


## SaMoVar

На обсуждаемом фото - опоры электросетей, а не трамвайные столбы. Такие встречал и в Николаеве и в Одессе. Шапочка на столбе - один в один одесская. В Николаеве шапочек не встречал.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## kafkastr

http://www.frontalbum.ru/19278

----------


## kafkastr

http://www.wotskins.ru/waralbum/907-remont-tankov-bt-5-i-bt-7-na-zavode-imeni-yanvarskogo-vosstaniya-v-odesse.html

----------


## kafkastr

http://www.etoretro.ru/city26.htm Извините, если уже было.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений, заходите.
Там в Архиве до восьми тысяч рукой подать, члены клуба помогут чем то интересненьким? :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

http://transphoto.ru/photo/529419/ — помогите, пожалуйста,  определить место.
*brassl*, на трансфото есть два новых снимка разрушенных в войну объектов трамвайной инфраструктуры и грандиозный ремонт путей у Пересыпского моста в 1970-е.

----------


## victor.odessa

> http://transphoto.ru/photo/529419/ — помогите, пожалуйста,  определить место.


 Похоже на Маловского (Слободка), линия 15 трамвая.

----------


## Trs

Мне кажется, что улица слишком узкая, но первое впечатление было — Рачкова. Но она однозначно шире и пути уложены на обочине.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Мне кажется, что улица слишком узкая, но первое впечатление было — Рачкова. Но она однозначно шире и пути уложены на обочине.


 На сколько я помню, после Маловского (по Рачкова) трамваи идут по Слободке в одностороннем направлении по кругу и снова выходят на Маловского. А на фото два ряда рельс.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Мне кажется, что улица слишком узкая, но первое впечатление было — Рачкова. Но она однозначно шире и пути уложены на обочине.


 Предложу ещё один вариант. Маршрут трамвая №30 с Балковской по Желябова, за заводом Поршневых колец.

----------


## Гидрант

А не Ближние Мельницы? Буду завтра 10-м в город ехать, вместо утренней дремоты стану в окна выглядывать.

----------


## FIGOWA

> А не Ближние Мельницы? Буду завтра 10-м в город ехать, вместо утренней дремоты стану в окна выглядывать.


 не припомню на этом маршруте кривых путей...

----------


## Antique

У меня тоже складывается ощущение ,что это Слободка, но подходящих точек не нашёл. Наблюдается некий изгиб рельс ,такое ощущение, что фото снято на развилке. Ещё непонятно когда сделано фото. Может это Краснослободская на  спуске?

----------


## Greenya

> Наблюдается некий изгиб рельс ,такое ощущение, что фото снято на развилке.


 Мне кажется что это не развилка, а переход трамвайного полотна с мостовой на тротуар как на Софиевской перед спуском Маринеско. Вот только я никак не припомню где еще в городе такие места были.

----------


## FIGOWA

складывается впечатление, что на дальнем плане дорога резко вниз должна уйти, -где у нас есть такие участки - когда к Балковской подъезжаешь?

----------


## Trs

> Предложу ещё один вариант. Маршрут трамвая №30 с Балковской по Желябова, за заводом Поршневых колец.


 Очень правдоподобно. Да и то, что не Маловского и не Рачкова сам понимаю.




> А не Ближние Мельницы?


 Нет. Я там живу. Не они.




> У меня тоже складывается ощущение ,что это Слободка, но подходящих точек не нашёл. Наблюдается некий изгиб рельс ,такое ощущение, что фото снято на развилке. Ещё непонятно когда сделано фото. Может это Краснослободская на  спуске?


 Семидесятые. Пути уже колеи 1524 мм, да снимки в папе преимущественно конца шестидесятых — начала семидесятых.

----------


## [email protected]

Подскажите плиз, кому стоял памятник на центральной аллее в Аркадии?

----------


## kafkastr

> На сколько я помню, после Маловского (по Рачкова) трамваи идут по Слободке в одностороннем направлении по кругу и снова выходят на Маловского. А на фото два ряда рельс.


 Никто не видит, что на заднем плане видны дома? И на снимке - голые еще железобетонные столбы. И линия 15-го маршрута была долго на ремонте, но когда, я не помню.

----------


## Milkaway

> http://transphoto.ru/photo/529419/ — помогите, пожалуйста,  определить место.


 ... а может это Люстдорфская дорога где-то в районе Вильямса .... я помню даже в начале 80-х в той местности был исключительно частный сектор и трамвайное полотно ,,виляло,, ...

----------


## kafkastr

А еще можно по солнцу ориентироваться - где-то середина дня, тени короткие, справа налево, впереди явно центр города. Но где? И примечательный забор справа.

----------


## kafkastr

> ... а может это Люстдорфская дорога где-то в районе Вильямса .... я помню даже в начале 80-х в той местности был исключительно частный сектор и трамвайное полотно ,,виляло,, ...


  Не тот фасон домов.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, ни у кого нет этой вечерки? Может можно лучше сканернуть фото??

----------


## Milkaway

> Не тот фасон домов.


 .... в те времена там хватало  домишек  ,,того фасона,, и заборчик очень похожий был и угловой магазинчик в дореволюционном одноэтажном домике ...

----------


## Milkaway

> http://transphoto.ru/photo/529419/ — помогите, пожалуйста,  определить место.


 ... может что-то прояснится, если фото перевернуть зеркально ...

----------


## brassl

> Подскажите плиз, кому стоял памятник на центральной аллее в Аркадии?


 Ленину.
Большего скана для Архива нет?  :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

> Ленину.
> Большего скана для Архива нет?


 Спасибо!  :smileflag:  Нет, к сожалению.

----------


## [email protected]

Вот ещё свеженькие фотки из чужого домашнего архива.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ленину.
> Большего скана для Архива нет?


 А-а-а-а-а-! Кое-что есть :smileflag:  Но Ленин очень похож на Шевченко :smileflag: , по антропометрическим данным...

----------


## Screech

Обратил внимание на здание Пушкинская 37 угол Троицкая 25
  *Показать скрытый текст* *Бюро техинвент*
В частности на это 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *Орёл*
Первое ,что пришло в голову 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *Наци*
Потом нашёл это 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *Парси,гугл в помощь* 
И в итоге набрёл на это 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *Гвардейское экономическое общество в Петербурге*

Инфа:
Геральдическое украшение в виде восседающего в венке двуглавого орла (керамика, бронзировка; мастерская П.К. Ваулина), в 1909 году помещенное на фасад торгового дома Гвардейского экономического общества (заменено литерами «ДЛТ» в середине 1930-х), композиционно следует типовым образцам, вошедшим в моду на грани XVIII-XIX веков. В это и более позднее время подобным декором был украшен целый ряд строений, возведенных для государственных учреждений и для заведений, носящих звание императорских, а также находящихся под патронажем главы государства или членов царствующей фамилии (таковы, напр., Мариинская больница на Литейном проспекте, Горный институт и Александринский театр; на фасаде Смольного института, согласно проекту Дж. Кваренги, орла тоже предполагалось поместить в венке, но в итоге без обрамления обошлись). 

Двуглавая птица стилизовалась разнообразно: она держала крылья либо распростертыми (расправленными и поднятыми), либо вытянутыми в стороны, или даже вовсе опущенными (самые известные примеры последнего варианта – на фасаде зданий Правительствующего Сената и Святейшего Синода). Во всех случаях подразумевалось, что орел имеется ввиду российский государственный.

Здесь вообще следует заметить, что варианты орлов с вытянутыми в стороны крыльями, преобладавшие в эпоху императоров Александра и Николая Павловичей и серьезно отличавшиеся от гербового (крылья которого подняты, а лапы держат скипетр и державу), употреблялись вполне официально. Как замечает современный исследователь, «это явилось в стилистическом плане итогом влияния французского ампира, а в плане гербоведческом – отражением немецкой, прежде всего прусской практики использования официальных знаков власти (Hoheitzeichen), вольно варьирующих элементы герба» (М.Ю. Медведев. Раздел «Геральдика» в кн.: Специальные исторические дисциплины. Спб, 2003. Стр. 441). Вольность эта проявлялась в замене скипетра и державы в лапах орла венком и молниями, факелом или пучком стрел, а вместо трех корон над орлом могла помещаться одна.

В первом десятилетии XX века мода на архитектурный классицизм и соответствующий декор вернулась: двуглавые орлы, прототипами которых были образцы первой половины XIX века, украсили фасады новостроек.
Здесь вообще следует заметить, что варианты орлов с вытянутыми в стороны крыльями, преобладавшие в эпоху императоров Александра и Николая Павловичей и серьезно отличавшиеся от гербового (крылья которого подняты, а лапы держат скипетр и державу), употреблялись вполне официально. Как замечает современный исследователь, «это явилось в стилистическом плане итогом влияния французского ампира, а в плане гербоведческом – отражением немецкой, прежде всего прусской практики использования официальных знаков власти (Hoheitzeichen), вольно варьирующих элементы герба»
ИТД

----------


## Screech

Кто может за наше здание подробную инфу дать и причину такой стилистики?

----------


## Trs

http://www.archodessa.com/all/pushkinskaya-37-dohodnyy-dom-k-asvadurova/

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> ... может что-то прояснится, если фото перевернуть зеркально ...


 Тогда Москвич праворульный получится.

----------


## kafkastr

http://www.diary.ru/~chat-de-mer/?tag=2215

----------


## [email protected]

> http://www.archodessa.com/all/pushkinskaya-37-dohodnyy-dom-k-asvadurova/


 Всегда нравилось название этих архитектурных деталей - сухарики  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Всегда нравилось название этих архитектурных деталей - сухарики


 Ну это как-то не очень благозвучно. Обычно применяют слово "дентикулы".

----------


## brassl

Нашел вот такое описание к военной фотографии, может кому будет интересно (одним блоком в комментах не хватило места, разбил на три)

----------


## Скрытик

> Нашел вот такое описание к военной фотографии, может кому будет интересно (одним блоком в комментах не хватило места, разбил на три)


  Вордпресс можно использовать, он работает  :smileflag:

----------


## Малиновский

О большом обмане.На месте недавно разрушенных зданий Нового базара,появилась заасфальтированная стоянка.Скорее всего и речи не шло о восстановлении и реставрации корпусов.Так и теряем историю.Жаль.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. Нашел продолжения по фото моряков в Одессе (фото Халипа, описание из дневников Симонова, они тогда вместе ездили, есть еще пару, все выложу)
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## kafkastr

> http://www.diary.ru/~chat-de-mer/?tag=2215


 Тут одесские фотки 1977 года. Никому не интересно?

----------


## Antique

> О большом обмане.На месте недавно разрушенных зданий Нового базара,появилась заасфальтированная стоянка.Скорее всего и речи не шло о восстановлении и реставрации корпусов.Так и теряем историю.Жаль.


 Да уж... Может и фирмы, которая якобы собиралась строить уже нет.

----------


## Малиновский

> Да уж... Может и фирмы, которая якобы собиралась строить уже нет.


 Думаю её и небыло никогда!

----------


## [email protected]

> Ну это как-то не очень благозвучно. Обычно применяют слово "дентикулы".


  Да, я в курсе, но "сухарики" лучше запоминается, поэтому в основном наши архитекторы так и выражаются)

----------


## Black_Shef

> Да уж... Может и фирмы, которая якобы собиралась строить уже нет.


 


> О большом обмане.


 Ответил здесь

----------


## Скрытик

> О большом обмане.На месте недавно разрушенных зданий Нового базара,появилась заасфальтированная стоянка.Скорее всего и речи не шло о восстановлении и реставрации корпусов.Так и теряем историю.Жаль.


  Не паниковать!
Я общался с человеком из окружения, все будет восстанавливаться. Там просто реально огромные деньги нужны.

----------


## Малиновский

> Не паниковать!
> Я общался с человеком из окружения, все будет восстанавливаться. Там просто реально огромные деньги нужны.


 Ну да,будет восстанавливаться...Только когда??Заасфальтировать,сделать идеально ровную площадку,это тоже денег стоит немалых.Так временно не делают.Конечно,если "человек из окружения" имел ввиду к примеру лет через двадцать,тогда все сходится.

----------


## Milkaway

> Не паниковать!
> Я общался с человеком из окружения, все будет восстанавливаться. Там просто реально огромные деньги нужны.


 ... окружили, обложили со всех сторон ... тому дай, этому занеси ... ,, там просто реально огромные деньги нужны,, 

.... вчера там проходила - похоже будут делать стоянку .... временно ли ???

----------


## Jorjic

> ... вчера там проходила - похоже будут делать стоянку .... временно ли ???


 Конечно, временно. Правда, злые языки говорят, что нет ничего более постоянного, чем временное.

----------


## FIGOWA

> ... окружили, обложили со всех сторон ... тому дай, этому занеси ... ,, там просто реально огромные деньги нужны,, 
> 
> .... вчера там проходила - похоже будут делать стоянку .... временно ли ???


 денежку на стоянке заработають и на них построють новые корпуса!!!

----------


## Малиновский

> Конечно, временно. Правда, злые языки говорят, что нет ничего более постоянного, чем временное.


 Уже вывесели табличку,что на этой площадке рынок.Прямо с колёс,24 часа в сутки.

----------


## Скрытик

Так давно уже висит, с неделю.

----------


## amber_r

> Уже вывесели табличку,что на этой площадке рынок.Прямо с колёс,24 часа в сутки.


 Угу, оптовый....
И остался от прежнего Нового один только мясной корпус с табличкой памятника архитектуры

----------


## [email protected]

Не знаю, может неуместна такая историческая фотка военного времени в данной теме... 
Привокзальная.

----------


## VicTur

> Тут одесские фотки 1977 года. Никому не интересно?


 Это очень интересные фотографии, но они уже мелькали и обсуждались какое-то время назад.

----------


## Antique

kafkastr, так где же находиться то здание на вашем фото?

----------


## brassl

> kafkastr, так где же находиться то здание на вашем фото?


 И мне интересно где?  :smileflag: 

В Архиве 7 900 файлов  :smileflag:

----------


## kafkastr

> kafkastr, так где же находиться то здание на вашем фото?


 Так ведь уже ответил victor.odessa: 

"Это проходная на СРЗ со стороны спуска Короленко,1, тыльная сторона. 
Обратите внимание на шар, затем на трубу впереди справа (медин) и т.д.". 

Только до войны там был не СРЗ, а станкостроительный завод им. Ленина 
(нынешняя, или уже тоже почти бывшая, Радиалка).

----------


## Antique

> Так ведь уже ответил victor.odessa: 
> 
> "Это проходная на СРЗ со стороны спуска Короленко,1, тыльная сторона. 
> Обратите внимание на шар, затем на трубу впереди справа (медин) и т.д.". 
> 
> Только до войны там был не СРЗ, а станкостроительный завод им. Ленина 
> (нынешняя, или уже тоже почти бывшая, Радиалка).


 А, это вид на ворота с барельефом "Индустрия" (автор оригинала: Constantin Meunier) с обратной стороны.

----------


## Trs

Фото с трамвайными путями таки удалось атрибутировать. Сегодня установили, что это улица Рачкова на Слободке, пути по центру уложены временно, на период ремонта.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Фото с трамвайными путями таки удалось атрибутировать. Сегодня установили, что это улица Рачкова на Слободке, пути по центру уложены временно, на период ремонта.


 сегодняшнюю фотку этого участка можно увидеть?

----------


## фауст

> сегодняшнюю фотку этого участка можно увидеть?


 Возможно ,сейчас это выглядит так.

http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.697773%...19481046304381

----------


## FIGOWA

> Возможно ,сейчас это выглядит так.
> 
> http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.697773%...19481046304381


 а что скажет *Trs*? не плохо было бы две фотки рядом разместить...

----------


## Trs

Примерно да, но фотограф ближе к 1-му Полевому стоял. Я сегодня выложу фото Балковской до реконструкции — вообще вынимает мозг при попытке анализа путевого развития того участка.

----------


## Trs

Балковская и 8/9-я станция Черноморской в сегодняшних обновлениях на трансфото
http://transphoto.ru/update.php?date=2012-09-06&cid=23

----------


## Milkaway

> 2 сентября в 12 часов мэр будет открывать Александровскую колонну. Народу будет много. Посадка дуба планируется весной...


 ..... в книжке ,,Аура одесских переулков,, Нетребского и Шерстобитова на стр.125 прочла, что:,, ...в 1875 году на пригорке рядом с обсерваторией произошло событие, *отражённое в надписи на открытом 10 июня1876 года памятнике:* ,, На сем месте царь-освободитель (Александр II) 7 сентября 1875года соизволтл быть парку имени Его и посадил первое дерево,,. После революции дерево срубили, а Александровскую колонну нарекли ... именем III Интернационала,, ...
  В связи с открытием обновлённой Александровской колонны везде указывается *другая дата - май 1891года* ... Кому верить???

----------


## Agnessa

Сегодня, в 23.00, на канале "Россия", будет показан *документальный* фильм "Жажда", посвященный обороне Одессы.

----------


## Пушкин

Какие то работы начались с заборов около стадиона "Динамо" - дача Рабиновича по моему, сбили штукатурку, сняли канделябры...

----------


## Antique

> Какие то работы начались с заборов около стадиона "Динамо" - дача Рабиновича по моему, сбили штукатурку, сняли канделябры...


 Ах, да, забыл сообщить: те, кто там занимаются, говорят, что ограду намерены уничтожить и поставить современную поделку.

----------


## Скрытик

> Сегодня, в 23.00, на канале "Россия", будет показан *документальный* фильм "Жажда", посвященный обороне Одессы.


  Давно с торрентов скачал.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Киров

А где это,шота знакомое.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 4794049А где это,шота знакомое.


 Улица Николая Гефта, один из блоков электростанции.

----------


## brassl

> Улица Николая Гефта, один из блоков электростанции.


 Как Гефта??? А в Архиве лежит как - Московская, 70-2 Центральная трамвайная электростанция-

----------


## Antique

> Как Гефта??? А в Архиве лежит как - Московская, 70-2 Центральная трамвайная электростанция-


 Это не очень принципиально, некоторые блоки электростанции располагались между улицей Черноморского Казачества и Гефта, а некоторые по другой стороне улицы Черноморского Казачества. До постройки заводского корпуса, здания изображённые на фото было видно и с улицы Черноморского Казачества, а фактический адрес скорее всего изначально был по ней. Но этот конкретный кадр снят с улицы Гефта - вероятно с этой стороны был лучше вид.

----------


## [email protected]

Парк Котовского (Лузановка) 


качество плохое, но в инете примерно такое же:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений.Заходите


 Это на Прохоровской, 46. Справа - школа.

----------


## фауст

> Есть немного дополнений.Заходите


   "Зирка". Пока ещё кинотеатр.

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=20718#top_display_media

----------


## фауст

Если верить статье с ВКО ,то здание экипажа построили уже после Войны.

_ По Балковской водили строем курсантов в баню, на месте гетто построили здание экипажа мореходки, проходную подперли якорями. После защиты дипломов выпускники якоря опрокидывали, существовала такая традиция, а салаг с первых курсов заставляли их поднимать._ ( C) 
http://www.odessitclub.org/reading_room/katkevich/dyukovskaya_kanava.php

Значит- фото не 1938-1940 годов ,а послевоенное.

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=600&pid=14505#top_display_media

Что скажет уважаемое сообщество ?

----------


## Antique

> Если верить статье с ВКО ,то здание экипажа построили уже после Войны.


 В советское время было построено несколько общежитий для инженерного морского училища. Тут может вкрасться неточность, если имели ввиду здание 1977-го года.

А вообще я не узнаю здание на фотографии. Это разве на Маловского? Может здание не пережило войну?

----------


## REDSOX

> Кто может за наше здание подробную инфу дать и причину такой стилистики?


 Моя бабушка говорила, что этот дом построен на дыме.

----------


## Antique

> Моя бабушка говорила, что этот дом построен на дыме.


 И что это означает?

----------


## фауст

> А вообще я не узнаю здание на фотографии. Это разве на Маловского? Может здание не пережило войну?


  Вероятно именно так.
По крайней мере -здание существовало до Войны.
А после Войны построили новое.

_ В этот день, согласно приказу оккупационных властей, евреи Одессы должны были прибыть в гетто. Оно было организовано на Слободке, за железнодорожным мостом, в огромном здании бывшего общежития Водного института. Сейчас там экипаж Морской академии._ ( С)
http://odesskiy.com/chisto-fakti-iz-zhizni-i-istorii/10-janvarja-1942g-odessa-rajon-slobodki.html

----------


## Antique

На Википедии стартовал конкурс по добавлению фотографий памятников архитектуры на Викисклад: http://wlm.org.ua

----------


## brassl

Залил немного военных фото.

----------


## heffalump1974

Кстати, об упоминавшихся в тексте курантах Думы: а что они играли до Дунаевского, если вообще играли?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Кстати, об упоминавшихся в тексте курантах Думы: а что они играли до Дунаевского, если вообще играли?


 Они просто молчали. :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## netslov

такое есть?

----------


## Pumik

> В советское время было построено несколько общежитий для инженерного морского училища. Тут может вкрасться неточность, если имели ввиду здание 1977-го года.
> 
> А вообще я не узнаю здание на фотографии. Это разве на Маловского? Может здание не пережило войну?


 Экипаж состоит из комплекса зданий, если не ошибаюсь, образуя букву Ш. Внутри и есть это здание 3-5 этажей. Первые ворота, которые всегда закрыты, где и висит доска, это въезд в маленький двор, а "рабочие" ворота это уже большой двор.

----------


## Antique

> Экипаж состоит из комплекса зданий, если не ошибаюсь, образуя букву Ш. Внутри и есть это здание 3-5 этажей. Первые ворота, которые всегда закрыты, где и висит доска, это въезд в маленький двор, а "рабочие" ворота это уже большой двор.


 Я смотрел и по Гугл Планете Земля и фотографии в Панорамио - это совсем другое здание. Во первых оно стоит торцом, а должно было располагаться вдоль спуска, а во вторых оно имеет другие оконные проёмы. На мой взгляд его построили в 1950-е и по-этому оно имеет некоторое сходство с предыдущим.

----------


## Pumik

> Я смотрел и по Гугл Планете Земля и фотографии в Панорамио - это совсем другое здание. Во первых оно стоит торцом, а должно было располагаться вдоль спуска, а во вторых оно имеет другие оконные проёмы. На мой взгляд его построили в 1950-е и по-этому оно имеет некоторое сходство с предыдущим.


 Как по мне, то оно так и стоит. И уже то современное здание тоже стоит под углом к спуску.

----------


## Antique

> тоже стоит под углом к спуску.


 В смысле? То здание, что на фото - стояло вдоль дороги, то что сейчас - торцом к ней. Я вообще ничего не вижу между ними общего, кроме стен без лепнины.

----------


## Antique

Некие работы проводят сейчас на здании театра кукол. На фасаде водружена политическая реклама.


И ещё одна новость: разобрана часть ограды католического собора в пользу правого магазина на участке собора. Суд аргументирует это тем, что  ограда эта не аутентичная. http://dumskaya.net/news/katoliki-vs-modessa-foto-021547/ 

Всё же стоило ограду оставить в покое, изначально ограда ограждала весь участок (по старым фото). То что снесли (фото с сайта новостей) очень напоминает столетнее строительство - столб из ракушняка.

----------


## Скрытик

И все же они это сделали 
Ничего святого не осталось - остается пожелать только, что бы камень на голову этой мрази свалился ((( Вместе со Штербуль и прочими дегенератами (((

----------


## Antique

Эту улочку давно было пора признать заповедной зоной...

----------


## FIGOWA

создал темку о мемориальных досках:
Мемориальные доски
так что заходите, пополняйте коллекцию...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Фото людей и рекламу закину в течении дня. Заходите
(нашел в газете за 1928 год фото трамвая, сканернул, качество правда....ну хоть так  :smileflag: )
А как Вам оборотка фотомастерской Войцеховских Н и К? Раньше такой не видел. Если что у кого есть - дополняйте, не держите в "столе"  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> И все же они это сделали 
> Ничего святого не осталось - остается пожелать только, что бы камень на голову этой мрази свалился ((( Вместе со Штербуль и прочими дегенератами (((


  Подонки, а Штербуль рассказывала-*врала* что строительство будет в глубине...

----------


## OMF

> Есть немного дополнений. Фото людей и рекламу закину в течении дня. Заходите
> (нашел в газете за 1928 год фото трамвая, сканернул, качество правда....ну хоть так )
> А как Вам оборотка фотомастерской Войцеховских Н и К? Раньше такой не видел. Если что у кого есть - дополняйте, не держите в "столе"


 Где же оно? Или это фото вагона 271 в Ришельевском депо? Если да, то на Одесса на колесах оно неплохое.

----------


## [email protected]

> И все же они это сделали


 А что же защитники молчат? Где они?



> *Георгий Селянин*, депутат Одесского горсовета от партии «РОДИНА»: Оперный театр, Потёмкинская лестница, Тёщин мост, Воронцовский дворец и дом-стена - это единый туристический маршрут, единый комплекс достопримечательностей. Я не позволю чиновникам закрывать глаза на то, что город теряет одну из своих визитных карточек. Я добьюсь, чтобы этот вопрос был рассмотрен на градостроительном совете. Я добьюсь, чтобы было принято решение в интересе Одессы и одесситов.
> Чтобы внести ясность в резонансную стройку, Георгий Селянин отправляется в городское управление по вопросам охраны объектов культурного наследия. В беседе с руководителем выясняется, управление не давало своё заключение на строительство двухэтажного здания. Ровным счётом, как и горисполком и управление архитектуры. Разрешение выдавал областной ГАСК.
> *
> Владимир Мещеряков*, руководитель управления по вопросам охраны объектов культурного наследия Одесского горсовета: к нам в управление этот проект не поступал, мы его не рассматривали, заключения не давали, я могу сказать, что нарушений Закона об охране культурного наследия, это разрешение выдано областным ГАСКом на территории исторического ареала, более того, на территории, которую планируют включить в основной список исторического наследия ЮНЕСКО. Это недопустимо.
> Почему  дом-стена до сих пор не является памятником архитектуры, Владимир Мещеряков не знает. Тем не менее, он входит в исторический ареал города, а значит, подлежит охране. Любые вмешательства, кроме реставрации, вредят архитектурному ансамблю.
> 
> *Владимир Мещеряков*: он включён в предварительный список всемирного культурного наследия ЮНЕСКО 2009 года. И для того, чтобы Одесса могла номинироваться в основной список, необходимо, чтобы на этой территории было как можно меньше изменений.
> Владимир Мещеряков пообещал депутату, что лично займётся тем, чтобы всемирно известный дом-стену включили в список памятников архитектуры. До марта уже будут видимые результаты, пообещал чиновник.
> В свою очередь Георгий Селянин намерен инициировать заседание градостроительного совета, с целью спасти уникальную достопримечательность Одессы.


 http://odesskiy.com/doma-odessi/dom-bez-odnoj-bokovoj-steny.html

----------


## brassl

> Где же оно? Или это фото вагона 271 в Ришельевском депо? Если да, то на Одесса на колесах оно неплохое.


 Нет, я про эту фото говорил

----------


## OMF

> Нет, я про эту фото говорил


 Эту я пропустил, спасибо

----------


## Скрытик

> Подонки, а Штербуль рассказывала-*врала* что строительство будет в глубине...


  Я вообще не понимаю, почему на ту сторону не перенести въезд во двор, а строить слева от него. Там, где сейчас ворота. Тогда бы дом с одной стеной не пострадал.  (((

----------


## SaMoVar

Морали нет у людей....

----------


## Малиновский

> Морали нет у людей....


 
Та про мораль уже ладно.Она мало у кого осталась...Но вкуса,вкуса и чувства прекрасного у них нет.Нет любви к городу.Это фигово((

----------


## Киров

А что этот косой дом прекрасен?А я всегда думал,что его построили как выход из положения...от жильцы наверно в этих косых комнатах маятся.

----------


## [email protected]

> *А что этот косой дом прекрасен?*А я всегда думал,что его построили как выход из положения...от *жильцы* наверно в этих косых комнатах *маятся*.


 Да, это одна из достопримечательностей города, которая вызывает интерес у туристов. 
А про мнение жильцов можете почитать по ссылке, кот. я вставляла.




> -дому нашему 200 лет, здесь жили придворные графа Воронцова. Посмотрите на наши шикарные парадные. Это действительно историческая часть города. Кто может себе позволить взять и закрыть то, что принадлежит одесситам. Это наша гордость.


 и т.д.

----------


## Киров

Та их наверно никто особо и не спрашивает-ща мы вам покажем дом-стена,о,зеер гуд...покажем что-то другое...гетто на слободке или квартиру Мишки Япончика...им то все равно.Любой инженер понимает,что этот дом -я тебя слепила из того что было...ну не было места у строителей,приходилось выкручиваться.

----------


## [email protected]

> Та их наверно никто особо и не спрашивает-ща мы вам покажем дом-стена,о,зеер гуд...покажем что-то другое...гетто на слободке или квартиру Мишки Япончика...им то все равно.Любой инженер понимает,что этот дом -я тебя слепила из того что было...ну не было места у строителей,приходилось выкручиваться.


 Неужели жильцам стены квартир решили раздвинуть?

----------


## Antique

> Та их наверно никто особо и не спрашивает-ща мы вам покажем дом-стена,о,зеер гуд...покажем что-то другое...гетто на слободке или квартиру Мишки Япончика...им то все равно.Любой инженер понимает,что этот дом -я тебя слепила из того что было...ну не было места у строителей,приходилось выкручиваться.


 Ну это вы очень радикально смотрите. Дом нормально построен, но одна стена косая. Квартиры внутри не повторяют форму угла, да и в принципе если одна из четырёх или пяти комнат квартиры имеет не очень правильные формы, то это не очень затруднительно. Само же здание довольно элитное. Интерьеры оформлены багато. Фасад конечно простоват, но соседние здания ещё проще.

----------


## Antique

> дому нашему 200 лет, здесь жили придворные графа Воронцова. Посмотрите на наши шикарные парадные. Это действительно историческая часть города. Кто может себе позволить взять и закрыть то, что принадлежит одесситам. Это наша гордость.


 123 года. Это не участок Воронцова. Участок Воронцова - соседний, там где спуск по склону балки за конюшней. Вот как раз в тех постройках могла жить прислуга. По некоторым даным прислуга жила на антресолях конюшни (дом творчества).

----------


## Скрытик

Меня многие спрашивают можно ли что-то сделать? Сегодня уже вряд ли. Бабло попилено всеми участниками разрешительной системы, да и стены уже почти выгнали. Увы, тем, кто принимал в этом участие глубоко наплевать на Одессу и ее достопримечательности. Даже накануне выборов вряд ли кто будет подымать шум.

----------


## 115117

> Меня многие спрашивают можно ли что-то сделать? Сегодня уже вряд ли. Бабло попилено всеми участниками разрешительной системы, да и стены уже почти выгнали. Увы, тем, кто принимал в этом участие глубоко наплевать на Одессу и ее достопримечательности. Даже накануне выборов вряд ли кто будет подымать шум.


 Они планомерно,по камушку,уничтожают город.Стервятники.
На Дерибасовской,26,(бывшая медкнига),готовят здание под трехэтажный комплекс(ресторан,дискотека,караоке и т.д.круглсуточно).
Молюсь,чтоб хоть фасад оставили.

----------


## SaMoVar

Не за горами создание "народных мстителей". Я так считаю. Ибо уже людей достали по самое не хочу.

----------


## Trs

> А что этот косой дом прекрасен?А я всегда думал,что его построили как выход из положения...от жильцы наверно в этих косых комнатах маятся.


 Сейчас настрою против себя добрую половину участников темы. Этот дом абсолютно ничего особенного своей формой не представляет. Фасад тоже — ничего из ряда вон выходящего. Возраст — 123 года — на уровне большинства в центре города. Единственное, что интересно в нём — это чудом сохранившаяся парадная. Но туристам показывают не её. Туристам показывают «уникальный» острый угол. Происходит смещение ценностей не в сторону исторически примечательных мест, а в сторону того, что проще всего показать. Кто водит экскурсии по Маразлиевской?

В Одессе масса домов такой странной планировки из-за особенностей наложения сетки участков на сетку улиц. Большинство застроены по торцам и не видны. Вы возвели в ранг святых то, что на самом деле — обычное явление. Самый новый дом с видимым острым углом в торце построен в 1939 году на совр. пл. Веры Холодной. Остальные три дома, что вспоминаются с ходу — приблизительные ровесники данного. 

В том же Воронцовском переулке совершенно изуродован фасад дома № 6, но этого никто не замечает. Я уже молчу о проблемах многих других зданий, а обезображенный дом на Успенской, 72, построенный по проекту архитектора и художника Пономаренко — вообще выбивает скупую слезу. Я не являюсь сторонником нового строительства в центре. Меня просто... хм... глубоко поражает сотворение кумира на пустом месте. Новое строение пока что выгнали по высоте на уровень старого. Дальше должна быть мансарда по проекту, который здесь же и показывали.

----------


## Jorjic

2 *Trs*. А давайте снесем к чертовой бабушке Ближние Мельницы и застроим стекло-бетоном. Ведь дома там вроде "ничего особенного собой не представляют". 
Вы не задумывались, что самое "ничего особенное" при каком-то непредсказуемом стечении обстоятельств становится как раз чем-то особенным? И если оно уже этим чем-то особенным волею судеб стало, то разрушать это как минимум глупо.

----------


## Antique

> Сейчас настрою против себя добрую половину участников темы. Этот дом абсолютно ничего особенного своей формой не представляет.


 Можно подойти к вопросу не со стороны наличия острого угла. То что строется в переулке наверняка будет создавать диссонанс. Старый флигель хоть и был неказист, но в целом вписывался в застройку.

----------


## [email protected]

> Меня просто... хм... глубоко поражает сотворение кумира на пустом месте.


 Я, как заядлая туристка, догадываюсь, сколько таких "кумиров" на "пустых местах" делают города интересней, привлекательней. Из таких зданий должны делать "кукоколку", всячески беречь и нарочито подчеркивать значимость объекта для истории города.  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Речь не об том, что он сам по себе не нужен — но косой дом акцентирует на себе столько внимания, что все остальные проблемы того же Воронцовского остаются за кадром. По проекту на месте одноэтажного дома с высокой фасадной стеной появляется одноэтажный дом с мансардой, сдвинутой во двор. Это, пожалуй, меньшее из возможных зол — застройщику ничего не стоило выгнать там стекляшку в пять этажей. При этом они ещё и реставрируют фасад дома. А вот фасад дома № 6 ободран и отремонтирован фрагментарно, причём даже покрашен по-разному. Если бы всем примечательным зданиям, которые оказались в опасности разрушения, искажения внешнего вида и соседства безвкусной современной архитектуры уделялось такое же внимание, то город был бы гораздо лучше. 

Пример: http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CVeGaLLj — сейчас там цельностеклянный дом рядом. Он вписывается в данную среду? Он гармонирует с домом постройки Минкуса? Слишком мало домов имеют фактический статус признанных достопримечательностей. Слишком мало тех зданий, проблемы с которыми вызывают тревогу. Я не говорю о том, что не нужно сохранять старые достопримечательности. Я просто не могу понять — чем провинилось, например, приведённое мной здание, что при постройке бетонного монстра рядом с ним, не было такого резонанса? Охраняя и сохраняя только маленький кусочек центра, мы теряем всё остальное. В ряду других памятников архитектуры (как признанных, так и непризнанных), этот дом — достаточно обычен. Но о проблемах дома на Успенской, 72, знают только жильцы. То, что фасад особняка Панкеевых на Маразлиевской не соответствует (и уже никогда не будет соответствовать) оригиналу, не вызывает беспокойства и у жильцов. И было бы очень нелишним, если бы на фоне проблем дома Рафаловича, вскрылись и проблемы иных выдающихся зданий — ведь ситуация сейчас ярко показывает, что с малоизвестными домами можно творить что угодно.

Пока мы так концентрируемся на чём-то одном, можно легко утратить и множество более ценных образцов. К ним не относятся мои Мельницы, чья художественная ценность весьма и весьма невысока (хотя дом Поспеева достаточно неплох, хоть и скоро рухнет). Но особняк Менделевича на Маразлиевской, построенный Влодеком, отсутствует в проекте гостиницы на его месте. На здании Императорского технического общества не произведены никакие консервационные работы. Фасад расположенного рядом дома Швайкевича изувечен лоджиями вместо балконов. То, что конструктивистские дома ещё при Советах выложены плиточкой — мало кого заботит, несмотря на то, что она уничтожает облик здания. 

Но при этом всём шумиха поднялась именно вокруг «косого дома». Может, я ошибаюсь и это начало новой эры — когда любая стройка в центре вызывает шум вне зависимости от известности здания. Хотелось бы верить.

----------


## Jorjic

> Речь не об том, что он сам по себе не нужен — но косой дом акцентирует на себе столько внимания, что все остальные проблемы того же Воронцовского остаются за кадром...


 Я не могу на ходу сформулировать, но что-то тут не так. Я вижу ситуацию вот так. Человек увидел, что вот прямо сейчас идет стройка, которая нарушает сложившийся привычный облик квартала. Он написал об этом тревожное сообщение. Тут же следует возражение - это что, самое главное место, нуждающееся в защите? Наверное, не главное, одно из очень многих. Но его разрушают прямо сейчас руками не очень умных людей. Заметьте, не просто не мешают разрушаться от времени, а именно разрушают. Почувствуйте разницу.
Вы в своем посте упомянули несколько домов. Вам тут же возразят - а что, другие не нуждаются в защите, ремонте и т.д? При таком всеобще-неконкретном подходе остается только провозгласить лозунг о всеобщей борьбе за сохранении исторического облика города. Чего, собственно, любой чиновный люд и хочет. Он еще и с удовольствием возглавит эту борьбу, понимая, что результат будет в их пользу.
Почему именно этот дом стал таким "брендовым"? Не знаю, это сложный вопрос. Но это сложившийся факт.
Почему другие дома не стали такими знаковыми? Тоже не знаю. Но знаю, что в этом есть и моя, в том числе, вина.

----------


## Сержант

Честно говоря не успел, да и вряд ли успею, прочитать 850+ страниц того что было написано про Одессу, хотя надо бы - чтобы в очередной раз почувствовать любовь Одесситов (не случайно с большой буквы). Но от себя могу сказать следующее: я родился и вырос в России, а в 1991 вообще переехал в США.  В 2007 меня судьба, на 2.5 года занесла в Одессу, и хотите верьте, хотите нет, но это стал моим одним из самых любимых городов. При этом мне посчатливилось побывать и прожить в Москве, Питере, Кишиневе и других городах пост-советского пространства, но ни где я себя не чувствовал так, как в Одессе!!!! В Одессе-Маме! 

И каждый раз как приезжаю - сердце кровью обливается потому что хрен кто что сделает чтобы маму реставрировать, а потом начинается тихое бешенство, потому что даже при попытке открытия благотворительной организации по реставрации этого, поистине исторического, и Города-Героя, тебя затаскают по "инстанциям". 

Вам, Одесситам, самим не обидно за свой город???!!! Он пропадает, и продается, просто на глазах!!!

Хиппи, в свое время, положили конец войне во Вьетнаме! А всего-то надо было......полежать на нескольких основных магистралях США!

----------


## Киров

Братва,основная масса одесситов-еще не давние жители деревень,ну во всяком случае их папы и мамы...им многое до лампочки...а косой дом стал достопримечательностью не так давно,вероятно,когда увеличился поток туристов и стал вопрос-куда же их водить...Города потихоньку обновляются-это закон бытия...а про "народных мстителей "было смешно и про хиппи тоже...спасибо...а говорят,что чувством юмора обладают только одесситы...брешут.

----------


## Че Бурашка

> И все же они это сделали 
> Ничего святого не осталось - остается пожелать только, что бы камень на голову этой мрази свалился ((( Вместе со Штербуль и прочими дегенератами (((


 скоты

----------


## [email protected]

Не знаю, была ли эта ссылка в теме...
http://www.reporter.com.ua/articles/fwt/

Как вам проект?

----------


## Скрытик

> *По проекту* на месте одноэтажного дома с высокой фасадной стеной появляется одноэтажный дом с мансардой, сдвинутой во двор.


  По проектам все побережье - "берегоукрепительные работы" - по фату многоэтажные строения.Уже сейчас видно, что фасад выше уровня 1го этажа, а он и так не низкий. 
Я уже писал не раз - выход был - перенести арку слева направо, а там себе спокойно строить. Но видимо быдлу, что строит себе крепость (посмотрите на бойницы вместо окон) важно было самоутвердиться - ему можно то, чего другим нельзя.
Вот вчера писали про 3х этажный комплекс на Дерибасовской, где греческое посольство.  А я уверен, что там будут все 5 этажей - почти как в тарпановсом доме на Тираспольской площади.

----------


## Скрытик

Пока написал тут: http://www.odessa.ua/appeals/
Присоединяйтесь.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (рекламу и фото людей закину в течении дня)

----------


## Antique

> Вот вчера писали про 3х этажный комплекс на Дерибасовской, где греческое посольство.  А я уверен, что там будут все 5 этажей - почти как в тарпановсом доме на Тираспольской площади.


 Греки так компрометируют себя Афиной и зданием на Преображенской / Дерибасовской. И если Механики - фирма, частная, то посольство, которое представляет Грецию, уже и так изуродовало своё здание реконструкцией.

----------


## VicTur

> Подонки, а Штербуль рассказывала-*врала* что строительство будет в глубине...


 Пока не вижу причин пороть горячку (и сыпать оскорблениями, как это сделал Скрытик). Новые стены сложены ровно на том же месте, где была старая одноэтажная хибарочка. В глубине предполагается разместить надстройку. Вот если надстройка тоже будет в плоскости фасадной стены первого этажа — тогда и будет повод для обвинений.

----------


## VicTur

> И все же они это сделали 
> Ничего святого не осталось - остается пожелать только, что бы камень на голову этой мрази свалился ((( Вместе со Штербуль и прочими дегенератами (((


 Только огромное уважение к вам не даёт мне поставить минус за этот пост. Хамство некрасиво, какими бы плохими ни были люди, которым оно адресовано. Нельзя опускаться до уровня оппонентов.

----------


## Дан-ная

> Только огромное уважение к вам не даёт мне поставить минус за этот пост. Хамство некрасиво, какими бы плохими ни были люди, которым оно адресовано. Нельзя опускаться до уровня оппонентов.


  Легко быть деликатным, если не понимаешь какие процессы сейчас начнутся с домом-стеной. Воздействие строящегося нового дома на грунт, вплотную к старому, вызовут подвижки грунта, которые обязательно отразятся на доме-стене.  Вы и тогда будете интеллигентно философствовать?

----------


## Пушкин

> Пока не вижу причин пороть горячку (и сыпать оскорблениями, как это сделал Скрытик). Новые стены сложены ровно на том же месте, где была старая одноэтажная хибарочка. В глубине предполагается разместить надстройку. Вот если надстройка тоже будет в плоскости фасадной стены первого этажа — тогда и будет повод для обвинений.


  Уже выше фасадной стеночки дворницкой...Вы продолжаете не замечать? А то что новопостроенный домик не вписывается в архитектурную среду близ лежащих строений (судя по проекту), то же не заметно?

----------


## Пушкин

> Только огромное уважение к вам не даёт мне поставить минус за этот пост. Хамство некрасиво, какими бы плохими ни были люди, которым оно адресовано. Нельзя опускаться до уровня оппонентов.


  А нам пока ни кто не оппонирует - нам просто в душу...
Мне с мая месяца тяжело показывать на экскурсии Дом-стену или плоский дом, тяжело объяснять людям за  эту стройку... Хотя многие, прямо в начале экскурсии спрашивают - "А Плоский дом будет?"

----------


## brassl

Нашел фото (Греческая площадь), было на выставке 5 февраля 2012 года на Успенской, в монастыре, если кто фотографировал, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Дан-ная

> Не знаю, была ли эта ссылка в теме...
> http://www.reporter.com.ua/articles/fwt/
> 
> Как вам проект?


 1.проект сам по себе на картинке не плохой, не факт, что в реальности будет то, что нарисовано. 2. в Воронцовском он не к месту, в другом -да. 3. кто просчитал возможные последствия для ветхого здания, достопримечательности Одессы. 4.за чей счет  будут устранены последствия строительства нового объекта и кто возложит на себя капитальный ремонт дома-стены и реставрацию фасада. Хотелось бы, чтобы все, кто поставил подписи на разрешительных документах, за последствия ответил головой.

----------


## Дан-ная

> А нам пока ни кто не оппонирует - нам просто в душу...
> Мне с мая месяца тяжело показывать на экскурсии Дом-стену или плоский дом, тяжело объяснять людям за  эту стройку... Хотя многие, прямо в начале экскурсии спрашивают - "А Плоский дом будет?"


 Да, Одесса потеряла еще одну достопримечательность и дух, ради чего к нам едут.

----------


## [email protected]

> 1.проект сам по себе на картинке не плохой, не факт, что в реальности будет то, что нарисовано.


 Эффект стены практически убит.

С остальным согласна.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Пока написал тут: http://www.odessa.ua/appeals/
> Присоединяйтесь.


 Когда собирали подписи в защиту Дома Руссова  использовали электронную петицию




> Разместите петицию электронную еще здесь
> 
> 
> http://www.petition.org.ua/?action=view&id=239647&signsfrom=401&signsto=500
> 
> там собирали подписи, когда горел Дом Русова, вот эта тема
> 
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=266136&page=100


 может есть смысл попробовать и собрать подписи в защиту дома "стены" и против этого строительства.

Но если честно, я хоть и не пессимист по жизни, но мое ИМХО, что это бесполезно.

Дом Руссова наглядный пример, как был так и есть в плачевном состоянии, сколько раз Кайзер мерз в парке собирая эти подписи , сколько подписей было собрано в его защиту форумчанами, сколько репортажей освещавший все это, и что воз и ныне там(

----------


## Дан-ная

> Когда собирали подписи в защиту Дома Руссова  использовали электронную петицию
> 
> 
> 
> может есть смысл попробовать и собрать подписи в защиту дома "стены" и против этого строительства.
> 
> Но если честно, я хоть и не пессимист по жизни, но мое ИМХО, что это бесполезно.
> 
> Дом Руссова наглядный пример, как был так и есть в плачевном состоянии, сколько раз Кайзер мерз в парке собирая эти подписи , сколько подписей было собрано в его защиту форумчанами, сколько репортажей освещавший все это, и что воз и ныне там(


 Подписи надо собирать в любом случае. Когда-то никто не думал, что Союз развалится, а он развалился. Глядишь - власть поменяется на новых, молодых, нормальных, подписи будут, новое строение тоже можно будем развалить(снести). Убирали же этажи возле Оперного на Чайковского.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Как вам проект?


 просто нелюди ...

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Подписи надо собирать в любом случае. Когда-то никто не думал, что Союз развалится, а он развалился. Глядишь - власть поменяется на новых, молодых, нормальных, подписи будут, новое строение тоже можно будем развалить(снести). *Убирали же этажи возле Оперного на Чайковского.*


 И платаны не дали уничтожить на Приморском при советах.

Вот пост с некоторой информацией, где есть ссылки на подписные листы в защиту санатория Лермонтовского и дома Руссого.

Если кто-то займется составлением текста такой электронной петиции, чтобы все было грамотно, я не откажусь принять участие конечно, с подписными листами аналогично.

з.ы  темы Дом Руссова

Лермонтовский

----------


## Trs

> А нам пока ни кто не оппонирует - нам просто в душу...
> Мне с мая месяца тяжело показывать на экскурсии Дом-стену или плоский дом, тяжело объяснять людям за  эту стройку... Хотя многие, прямо в начале экскурсии спрашивают - "А Плоский дом будет?"


 
А вы местных или не вполне местных водите? прошу прощения за нескромный вопрос

----------


## Скрытик

> Когда собирали подписи в защиту Дома Руссова  использовали электронную петицию


  Этот сайт уже давно пустышка. последняя петиция датирована 2010м годом. Лучше уже тормошить мэрию. Правда, электронное обращение не обязывает их отвечать. Сегодня буду писать обычное заказное письмо.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Этот сайт уже давно пустышка. последняя петиция датирована 2010м годом. Лучше уже тормошить мэрию. Правда, электронное обращение не обязывает их отвечать. Сегодня буду писать обычное заказное письмо.


 Подписи собирать будем или нет? как говорят ручным методом)

----------


## Дан-ная

> Подписи собирать будем или нет? как говорят ручным методом)


 обязательно, или мы не в Теме: Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять (*)?

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> обязательно, или мы не в Теме: Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять (*)?


 Кто составит текст подписного листа? понятия не имею как он должен выглядеть.

----------


## Че Бурашка

> Подписи собирать будем или нет? как говорят ручным методом)


 если что, я подпишусь

----------


## Скрытик

> Кто составит текст подписного листа? понятия не имею как он должен выглядеть.


  Смотрите тут образец:
*Не дадим уничтожить крымский Бульвар! (Градобоснование торгово-развлекательного комплекса на пос. Котовского)*

Самое главное - что бы подписи имели юридическую силу, необходимо сначала создать инициативную группу и утвердить само обращение.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. В Архиве 8 000 файлов, фух. Все  :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

> Есть немного дополнений. В Архиве 8 000 файлов, фух. Все


  Поздравляю!  :smileflag:  Кстати, с другого форума передали Вам *огромное спасибо* за архив, сказали, что знают его и пользуются, когда я о нем упомянула.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Смотрите тут образец:
> *Не дадим уничтожить крымский Бульвар! (Градобоснование торгово-развлекательного комплекса на пос. Котовского)*
> 
> Самое главное - что бы подписи имели юридическую силу, необходимо сначала создать инициативную группу и утвердить само обращение.


 Посмотрю все и отпишусь вечером.

Если действительно этим заниматься, то необходимо отдельную тему создать для этого, а не писать в этой.

Кстати если есть желающие войти в инициативную группу, пусть отпишутся здесь.

----------


## Milkaway

> Есть немного дополнений. В Архиве 8 000 файлов, фух. Все


 ... как - ВСЁ ???
... поздравляем, конечно, но ... до 10.000 совсем уж не далеко!!!!!!!

----------


## Чебурген

> Посмотрю все и отпишусь вечером.
> 
> *Если действительно этим заниматься*, то необходимо отдельную тему создать для этого, а не писать в этой.
> 
> Кстати если есть желающие войти в инициативную группу, пусть отпишутся здесь.


 Да не "отдельную тему", и не "группу" в "ВК"" надо создавать, и не топтать клаву, а...
 Промолчу, ибо... (с)

----------


## SaMoVar

Чем можем - поможем. 
Насчёт того, что не только дом-стена требует пристального внимания  -да, да и ещё раз да! Но. Жители города не всегда знают о том, какую ценность представляет то или иное здание. Снесли - ну и хрен с ним. Только узкий круг специалистов и любителей может сокрушаться по поводу утери памятников архитектуры. С домом-стеной может сработать "попсовый" фактор. Эта достопримечательность (большинство не знает ни архитектора, ни истории здания, но само здание знают все) может устоять именно из-за резонанса.
Мы уже пытались помочь некоторым малоизвестным памятникам архитектуры, но власти сделали вид, что не поняли наших вопросов. Стандартные отписки и отмазки.
Как решить этот вопрос? Во-первых, необходимо популяризовать краеведение. Книги по краеведению у нас в городе стоят сумасшедшие деньги. В школах этот урок ввели только недавно и я ещё учебник не видел. Никому нет дела до истории. И вот когда ситуация изменится - когда люди будут понимать значения памятников архитектуры. Когда власти это начнут понимать - только тогда город будет спасён. Боюсь, что до этого счастливого момента от старого города останутся единичные здания, окружённые новостроем.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Да не "отдельную тему", и не "группу" в "ВК"" надо создавать, и не топтать клаву, а...
>  Промолчу, ибо... (с)


 заборы ломать и строителей бить ... що-ли

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> *Да не "отдельную тему", и не "группу" в "ВК"" надо создавать, и не топтать клаву*, а...
>  Промолчу, ибо... (с)


 Вы войдете в инициативную группу?

Лично я всегда участвовала в сборе подписей, но именно как входящий в инициативные группы никогда этим не занималась.

----------


## [email protected]

> Смотрите тут образец:
> *Не дадим уничтожить крымский Бульвар! (Градобоснование торгово-развлекательного комплекса на пос. Котовского)*
> 
> Самое главное - что бы подписи имели юридическую силу, необходимо сначала создать инициативную группу и утвердить само обращение.


  Граждане Одессы обращаются с чем? Помогите сформулировать просьбу/требование.. Или просто граждане Одессы протестуют против...?

"Слепила" текст обращения. Поправьте пожалуйста


  *Показать скрытый текст* ******Не дадим уничтожить памятник культурного наследия нашего города.*

У знаменитого одесского «дома-стены» в Воронцовском переулке, 4, началось строительство частного особняка.
Табличка информирует горожан о том, что здание находится на «реконструкции с надстройкой второго этажа». Проект разработан компанией СП «Домус-Центр ЛТД».

Согласно эскизному проекту здание будет располагаться на площади застройки 172,2 кв. м., а всего его площадь на всех этажах — 428 кв м оно будет частично углублено под землю – на 3,3 м. Судя по эскизу, у здания есть и небольшой третий этаж. 

Даже без эскиза будущего объекта понятно, что появление вместо одноэтажной «халабуды» двух (-трех) этажного коттеджа закроет зрителям обзор значительной части здания по Воронцовскому, 4 и сделает невозможным визуальный эффект «плоского дома». Кроме того, есть опасения, что строительные работы повредят жилищу.

По словам главного архитектора города Николая Базан, с просьбами разрешить строительство по Воронцовскому, 6А в ведомство несколько раз обращался некий банкир. (ссылка на источник)

«По этому поводу были обращения в прокуратуру, много депутатских запросов. В итоге я отказался согласовывать этот проект, поэтому любые строительные работы по этому адресу незаконны», — сказал чиновник.

В свою очередь, начальник облуправления охраны памятников Наталья Штербуль утверждает, что у строителей есть все разрешения на реконструкцию.

«Имеется, в том числе, согласование областной инспекции ГАСКа. Работы ведутся по заказу частного лица, которое владеет этим строением, он собирался заняться этим еще с 1996-го года.

Граждане Одессы обращаются... 

__________________________

*Подписи граждан города, протестующих против строительства частного особняка у знаменитого одесского «дома-стены» в Воронцовском переулке, 4*

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

Подписной лист.

Завтра узнаю под каким номером входит в реестр памятников и заполню пробелы, если это есть в теме, сбросьте эту информацию в личку.

пока вот заголовок

*Подписи граждан города Одессы, протестующих против строительства* 

*пристройки здания к памятнику истории и культуры, архитектуры и градостроительства по адресу переулок Воронцовский 4*

*адрес ________________   второй половины ХIХ века? архитектор ______________ №     Од /РИК 580 от 27.12.91*
*
что приведет к утрате восприятия здания "стены", как достопримечательности города Одессы*





p.s.сам лист в формате Exсel выложу, чтобы можно было распечатать, когда шапку полностью откорректирую.

*Вопрос, кто хочет войти в инициативную группу, чтобы подписи имели юридическую силу?*




> Смотрите тут образец:
> *Не дадим уничтожить крымский Бульвар! (Градобоснование торгово-развлекательного комплекса на пос. Котовского)*
> 
> Самое главное - *что бы подписи имели юридическую силу, необходимо сначала создать инициативную группу и утвердить само обращение*.

----------


## Гражданин А.

давай ... все подпишемся и отправим в городскую зраду

----------


## [email protected]

> Да не "отдельную тему", и не "группу" в "ВК"" надо создавать, *и не топтать клаву, а...*
>  Промолчу, ибо... (с)


 А?.. Благодаря топтанию клавы можно собрать достаточное количество подписей одесситов. Вы как-то по-другому себе представляете и скромно умалчиваете.
Судя по настроению и активности в данной теме мы соберем подписи, когда особняк выстроят. 
Надо было ещё в феврале этим заняться...((

----------


## [email protected]

> Боюсь, что до этого счастливого момента от старого города останутся единичные здания, окружённые новостроем.


 Нахалстроем.

----------


## SaMoVar

Группы такие нужно создавать не под каждый случай беспредела, а постоянно работающие. Мы уже такую создали, но в ней за всё время работы всего человек 15. У всех работа, семьи. Просто не успеваем всё разгребать.
Цену подписям мы давно знаем и не питаем иллюзий. Единственный эффективный способ борьбы - обращения от лица общественной организации, подкреплённые подписями инициативных групп граждан с места событий. Если бы у нас было человек 100 - думаю, что многое можно было бы изменить.

----------


## Nikles

> А?.. Благодаря топтанию клавы можно собрать достаточное количество подписей одесситов. Вы как-то по-другому себе представляете и скромно умалчиваете.
> *Судя по настроению и активности в данной теме мы соберем подписи, когда особняк выстроят.* 
> Надо было ещё в феврале этим заняться...((


 Просто тема не в самом попопулярном разделе, к сожалению...
Когда будет готов окончательный текст заявления, под которым будут собирать подписи, можно думаю будет попросить Скрытика открыть отдельную тему в более посещаемом разделе.

----------


## [email protected]

> Просто тема не в самом попопулярном разделе, к сожалению...
> *Когда будет готов окончательный текст заявления*, под которым будут собирать подписи, можно думаю будет попросить Скрытика открыть отдельную тему в более посещаемом разделе.


 А когда он будет готов?

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> А когда он будет готов?


 завтра.

----------


## [email protected]

> скоты


 Совершенно согласна. Нашим архитекторам позатыкали рты, не сомневаюсь, что могли и угрожать.. ГАСК  под ПР. Пока мы не избавимся от бандитской власти, собирать подписи нет смысла.

----------


## Скрытик

Я переговорю с Димизом, может он рискнет объявлением сделать, ну которое ядовитым цветом и сразу не закрывается  :smileflag:

----------


## Nikles

> Совершенно согласна. Нашим архитекторам позатыкали рты, не сомневаюсь, что могли и угрожать.. ГАСК  под ПР. *Пока мы не избавимся от бандитской власти, собирать подписи нет смысла.*


 Если этот счастливый день когда-нибудь и наступит, то к этому времени от исторического вида обсуждаемого дома останутся лишь воспоминания...
Поэтому в данном случае любое, даже бесперспективное действие, лучше полного бездействия. ИМХО.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Совершенно согласна. Нашим архитекторам позатыкали рты, не сомневаюсь, что могли и угрожать.. ГАСК  под ПР. *Пока мы не избавимся от бандитской власти, собирать подписи нет смысла*.


 Еще не начинали что-то делать, а уже в кусты(

----------


## SaMoVar

> Еще не начинали что-то делать, а уже в кусты(


 Против подстанции в парке собрали 25000 подписей. И?
Нужно долбать чиновников коллективными обращениями и общественными организациями.
PS Митинги тоже неэффективны.

----------


## Дан-ная

> Против подстанции в парке собрали 25000 подписей. *И?*
> Нужно долбать чиновников коллективными обращениями и общественными организациями.
> PS Митинги тоже неэффективны.


 http://www.odessa.ua/ru/acts/council/36244/ Стаття 22. Місцеві ініціативи.

----------


## Дан-ная

> Против подстанции в парке собрали 25000 подписей. *И?*
> Нужно долбать чиновников коллективными обращениями и общественными организациями.
> PS Митинги тоже неэффективны.


 http://www.odessa.ua/ru/acts/council/36244/ Стаття 22. Місцеві ініціативи.

----------


## Пушкин

> А вы местных или не вполне местных водите? прошу прощения за нескромный вопрос


  В том то и дело что не местных...

----------


## SaMoVar

> http://www.odessa.ua/ru/acts/council/36244/ Стаття 22. Місцеві ініціативи.


 Так я и спрашиваю - и что? Горсовет разрешение и одобрямс дал. Матвей тоже. А вот наши обращения к экологам реально стопорнули процесс. Ну и местные инициативные группы тоже помогли. А подписи собранные ни на что не повлияли. Хотя их нужно будет использовать в обязательном порядке.

----------


## Pumik

Сегодня заглянула в особняк Менделевича, а вместо той шикарной двери, которая впускала нас в сказочную парадную стоит железо с кодовым замком. Приехали...

----------


## Antique

> Сегодня заглянула в особняк Менделевича, а вместо той шикарной двери, которая впускала нас в сказочную парадную стоит железо с кодовым замком. Приехали...


 Да, и причём уже наверное год, как её сняли. Памятнику архитектуры был нанесён вред.

Но если дверь ещё можно восстановить, так как есть ещё одна, то фрагменты витража в доме Рудь на Кузнечной, 42 исчезли в неизвестном направлении.

Также бесследно исчезли последние аутентичные резные рамы (высокое мастерство изготовления) на Пантелеймоновской, 28.

----------


## Скрытик

Почему-то в голове прозвучал припев пионеров к песне Аллы Пугачевой - "То ли еще будет, то ли еще будет, то ли еще будет ой-ёй-ёй"

----------


## Trs

> Да, и причём уже наверное год, как её сняли. Памятнику архитектуры был нанесён вред.
> 
> Но если дверь ещё можно восстановить, так как есть ещё одна, то фрагменты витража в доме Рудь на Кузнечной, 42 исчезли в неизвестном направлении.
> 
> Также бесследно исчезли последние аутентичные резные рамы (высокое мастерство изготовления) на Пантелеймоновской, 28.


 Ворота в доме Триандафиловой на Кузнечной, резная дверь дома Буша, оригинальная дверь парадной дома Луцкого на Маразлиевской (аналогично в доходном доме М. О. Менделевича), в ремонте подворотни доходного дома Ближенского окончательно погибли настенные росписи, сохранявшиеся под почтовыми ящиками... Продолжать и продолжать.




> В том то и дело что не местных...


 Тогда мы с вами занимаемся немного разными направлениями — я в основном вожу одесситов.

----------


## Пушкин

> Тогда мы с вами занимаемся немного разными направлениями — я в основном вожу одесситов.


  Вопрос задавали не местные, а одесситов  то же вожу - ведь мало кто город знает...)))

----------


## Гражданин А.

Вот, что ждёт Одессу при нынешнем режиме "окупантов" ...

----------


## Kertis

Какая сволочь строит возле дома с одной стены? Кто нибудь знает имя заказчика и подрядчика?

----------


## [email protected]

> Какая сволочь строит возле дома с одной стены? Кто нибудь знает имя заказчика и *подрядчика*?


 http://domus-centre.biz-gid.ru/

----------


## Kertis

> http://domus-centre.biz-gid.ru/


  Шпасибо. Буду иметь ввиду. Что касается заказчика это наверное большая тайна. Или же на подставное лицо оформлено шоб не светить шишку.

----------


## Jorjic

> http://domus-centre.biz-gid.ru/


 Я не очень в теме, но из заявленных видов деятельности меня очень впечатлило - "строительство завершенных сооружений".

----------


## Kertis

> Я не очень в теме, но из заявленных видов деятельности меня очень впечатлило - "строительство завершенных сооружений".


  Видать надстройка этажей и фасадов.

----------


## translator

Теряем...



Источник.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Подписной лист.
> 
> *Завтра узнаю под каким номером входит в реестр памятников* и заполню пробелы, если это есть в теме, сбросьте эту информацию в личку.


 Дом "стена" к сожалению не входит в реестр памятников архитектуры, потому что им не является. Это всего лишь достопримечательность города, именно поэтому  так легко получили разрешение на строительство.

----------


## Shcoda

> Дом "стена" к сожалению не входит в реестр памятников архитектуры, потому что им не является. Это всего лишь достопримечательность города, именно поэтому  так легко получили разрешение на строительство.


 ...и угробить достопримечательность. Зашибись.
Похоже, у вас (как и у нас, кстати) при власти уже или Манкурты, или понаехавшие.

----------


## [email protected]

> ...и угробить достопримечательность. Зашибись.
> Похоже, у вас (как и у нас, кстати) при власти уже или Манкурты, или понаехавшие.


 У нас понятно кто. Не хочу о политике говорить, но город убивают именно они - власти украинские.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> ...и угробить достопримечательность. Зашибись.
> Похоже, у вас (как и у нас, кстати) при власти уже или Манкурты, или понаехавшие.


 Закон охраняет памятники архитектуры, а остальное на совести людей.

Пишу и сам не верю в то, что написала, потому что ни закона ни совести давно уж нет.

----------


## Shcoda

> Закон охраняет памятники архитектуры, а остальное на совести людей.
> 
> Пишу и сам не верю в то, что написала, потому что ни закона ни совести давно уж нет.


 Для того, чтобы принимать подобные градостроительные решения и и разрешать строительство, человек должен занимать определенную должность. А в наших реалиях занятие подобной по статусу должности как правило не предусматривает наличие совести, а скорее наоборот - *приветствуется её полное отсутствие*.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Для того, чтобы принимать подобные градостроительные решения и и разрешать строительство, человек должен занимать определенную должность. А в наших реалиях занятие подобной по статусу должности как правило не предусматривает наличие совести, а скорее наоборот - *приветствуется её полное отсутствие*.


 А у того кто это заказывал совесть есть? а у тех кто сейчас превратил Дерибасовскую общепит? я за кафе, но не в таких же количествах. Все типа приезжие и не одесситы занимаются бизнесом в Одессе. Живут одним днем, своя рубашка ближе к телу, а после них хоть потоп.

----------


## Jorjic

> Дело не во власти, а в людях. и все кто при власти начинали с совка.


 А те, кто будет в украинской власти потом, будут начинать при этих (наследниках совка). То есть положенние безвыходное. Надо звать кого-то со стороны, безсовкового.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> .... Надо звать кого-то со стороны, безсовкового.


 давайте итальянцев, у них хороший опыт сохранять культ.спадщину
.... и пица будет хорошая в городе

----------


## Screech

У Брассла нет,теперь будет) 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *Буфет)*

----------


## Kartush2006

> У Брассла нет,теперь будет) 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *Буфет)*


 У Брассла много чего есть. И эта тоже есть.

----------


## brassl

> Ну во всяком случае не в папке Александровский парк


 Именно в ней и есть  :smileflag:  с мая 2010

----------


## Screech

> Именно в ней и есть  с мая 2010


 Точно!Уж больно всё мелкое и при поиске я пропустил,тк
Первое-изображение смещено
Второе-не цветное.

Что любопытно,Ваша на немецком(сначала думал фр.) название,моя-на русском,получается разный тираж.

----------


## EvgeniyM

> Группы такие нужно создавать не под каждый случай беспредела, а постоянно работающие. Мы уже такую создали, но в ней за всё время работы всего человек 15. У всех работа, семьи. Просто не успеваем всё разгребать.
> Цену подписям мы давно знаем и не питаем иллюзий. Единственный эффективный способ борьбы - обращения от лица общественной организации, подкреплённые подписями инициативных групп граждан с места событий. Если бы у нас было человек 100 - думаю, что многое можно было бы изменить.


  Готов войти в инициативную группу и еще несколько людей привести, помогу в сборе подписей. Каким образом с Вами связаться?

----------


## Vikusik

а почему  тему с "домом-стеной" отдельно не вывести в раздел "Аварии, несчастные случаи, резонансные события" с пометкой важно?
многие даже не в курсе как там это БЕЗОБРАЗИЕ сейчас выглядит....

там посещаемость страниц в разы больше
разве это не резонансное событие? - Одессу  лишают ее достопримечательнотей, причем внаглую!!!
чем больше народу знать будет - тем больше шансов чего-то конкретного добиться, а то здесь кто-то кому-то что-то обещал узнать.... и все.. и тишина
в "контактике" даже школьники хай подняли - возмущаются, что уже говорить про студентов... все возмущены!!!  - а у них есть и свободное время (после пар) - могут и акцию какую провести, наверно...

тока надо, чтобы побольше народу в этой теме были

----------


## Koska

http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/mm2/
http://news.guru.ua/news/246456/Odesskij_Dom_stena_nakhoditsja_pod_ugrozoj_zastrojki.html
http://*************/news/stroitel_stvo_vozle_doma_steni_287.html

А откуда фотка проекта? Нашла летние новости, - сообщали, что дом на 3 этажа, что стройка незаконная и что в прокуратуру было направлено обращение...




> Владимир Мещеряков, руководитель Управления по вопросам охраны объектов культурного наследия Одесского горсовета: к нам в управление этот проект не поступал, мы его не рассматривали, заключения не давали, я могу сказать, что нарушен Закона об охране культурного наследия. Это разрешение выдано областным ГАСКом на территории исторического ареала, более того, на территории, которую планируют включить в основной список исторического наследия ЮНЕСКО. Это недопустимо.
> Почему дом-стена до сих пор не является памятником архитектуры, Владимир Мещеряков не знает. Тем не менее, он входит в исторический ареал города, а значит, подлежит охране. Любые вмешательства, кроме реставрации, вредят архитектурному ансамблю.
> Владимир Мещеряков: он включён в предварительный список Всемирного культурного наследия ЮНЕСКО 2009 года. И для того чтобы Одесса могла номинироваться в основной список, необходимо, чтобы на этой территории было как можно меньше изменений.


 http://atv.odessa.ua/?t=17385

----------


## Antique

> разве это не резонансное событие?


 Когда в Отраде рушилось бывшее здание конторы в своё время крупнейшего в Одессе предприятия по производству шампанского "Henry Rederer", то видимо событие было не резонансным.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/mm2/
> http://news.guru.ua/news/246456/Odesskij_Dom_stena_nakhoditsja_pod_ugrozoj_zastrojki.html
> http://*************/news/stroitel_stvo_vozle_doma_steni_287.html
> 
> *А откуда фотка проекта?* Нашла летние новости, - сообщали, что дом на 3 этажа, что стройка незаконная и что в прокуратуру было направлено обращение...
> 
> 
> http://atv.odessa.ua/?t=17385


 Это статья от января месяца.

Нужно узнать точно согласован проект или нет?

Базан утверждает, что все согласованно

В свою очередь начальник управления архитектуры и градостроительства Николай Базан сообщил, что проект реконструкции здания был согласован на уровне Министерства культуры Украины.

остальные утверждают обратное.




> а почему тему с "домом-стеной" отдельно не вывести в раздел "Аварии, несчастные случаи, резонансные события" с пометкой важно?
> многие даже не в курсе как там это БЕЗОБРАЗИЕ сейчас выглядит....


 нужно попросить модераторов, сейчас напишу.

----------


## Скрытик

> придется повторить!


  Только не туда!!!
Я например вообще в Политику не хожу!
Нужна отдельная тема, будет надо - создам подраздел.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Только не туда!!!
> Я например вообще в Политику не хожу!
> Нужна отдельная тема, будет надо - создам подраздел.


 Форум тормозит, так что извини, что не могу нормально цитировать.

Может действительно создать уже сейчас тему в разделе Аварии и несчастные случаи с пометкой важно, увидев тему люди подтянуться.

Я пыталась давать ссылку на посты, где обсуждается в этой теме дом "стена" в разделе политика Одесса- это Украина, но она сразу теряется.

Ссылку на вновь созданную можно оставить здесь,  ну и потом распространить между тех с кем общаешься и скинуть там, где можно.

----------


## Скрытик

И в социальные сети обязательно на нее ссылку.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> И в социальные сети обязательно на нее ссылку.


 Это само собой.

И можно в новую тему посты перенести или скопировать отсюда (лучше на мой взгляд скопировать), те что относятся к данному строительству, чтобы изначально было ясно о чем идет речь.

----------


## Koska

> Это статья от января месяца.
> 
> Нужно узнать точно согласован проект или нет?
> 
> Базан утверждает, что все согласованно
> 
> В свою очередь начальник управления архитектуры и градостроительства Николай Базан сообщил, что проект реконструкции здания был согласован на уровне Министерства культуры Украины.
> 
> остальные утверждают обратное.


 Я так вижу, что надо 

а) выяснить, кто утверждает строительство. Базан может сообщить номер и дату утверждения проекта? И показать сам проект. Есть же ещё общественные слушания. 
Кстати, почему это Министерство Культуры на уровне государства решает, будет ли строиться чей-то особняк в городе? Неужели выгоднее пренебречь отношениями с ЮНЕСКО? 
Почему застройка именно такая и, действительно, здание не развёрнуто в другую сторону, как писал Скрытик? Это ведь логично. Что же тогда на самом деле построят?
б) оспорить строительство и попросить скорректировать план, т. к. эта часть города входит в историко-культурное наследие, - есть ведь документы муниципального уровня, которые выполняют государственные программы... на них можно сослаться. 
в) какая судьба обращений в прокуратуру и депутатских запросов и инициатив? Одно расстройство, если будет очередное лясим-трясим.

----------


## Скрытик

Про ЮНЕСКО уже можно не вспоминать. Линия Приморского бульвара уже надстраивается, следовательно его не внесут в список, увы ((

----------


## Trs

Юнеско? Разберите сначала гостиницу на морском вокзале.




> Когда в Отраде рушилось бывшее здание конторы в своё время крупнейшего в Одессе предприятия по производству шампанского "Henry Rederer", то видимо событие было не резонансным.


 Ну да. Туда же туристов не водят смотреть на нечто уникальное. Пусть рушится. Так и через дорогу от меня скоро грохнется ДД Поспеева вместе с резными оконными рамами и никто даже не заметит, что один из красивейших домов Ближних Мельниц прекратил своё существование. Потому что шансы сохраниться у дома, лежащего вдали от туристических маршрутов в этом городе, как и во многих других, несоизмеримо малы. Да чего там говорить, если конструктивизм широкие слои общественности относят к сараям-хрущёвкам. Если бы у дома Рафалович была обычная стена под прямым углом, никто бы и не обеспокоился почти.

----------


## translator

А нехило я вбросил...

----------


## SaMoVar

Извините, что так меееедленно отвечаю - завал((((

----------


## Pinky

> А нехило я вбросил...


 Не, забоянил, не обольщайся.




> И все же они это сделали 
> Ничего святого не осталось - остается пожелать только, что бы камень на голову этой мрази свалился ((( Вместе со Штербуль и прочими дегенератами (((

----------


## [email protected]

> Когда будет готов окончательный текст заявления...


 


> завтра.


 *Когда наступит долгожданное "завтра"?* 




> Только не туда!!!
> Я например вообще в Политику не хожу!
> Нужна отдельная тема, будет надо - создам подраздел.


 В политическом разделе тема есть. Там тоже отписываются одесситы). Тема "Одесса это Украина!" имеет дурную славу по причине хронического флуда и флейма. Многие туда уже и не заглядывают.

----------


## Пушкин

Плоский дом интересен ещё и тем что рядом ничего нет, а если построят даже в глубине - потеряется визуальный эффект, так как будет понятно что к нему что то примыкает под углом. Таких домов в Одессе множество, но этот был ценен именно для туристов и детей, потому что находится на (или рядом) экскурсионном маршруте... Когда то Воронцов настоял на абсолютно не нужном к тому времени и очень затратном проекте  моста - "Гигантская лестница", а теперь это одна из визитных карточек города, но у города есть и меньшие изюминки, которые нельзя терять ни в коем случае, иначе мы по капле потеряем, нет не Одессу, а её среду, ауру, колорит, самобытность - это всё трудно объяснимые вещи, но они понятны людям обладающим харизмой одессизма. Конечно нужно бороться и не опускать руки - тут все методы хороши - и митинги, и петиции и что нибудь по жестче... 
*P.S.* Готов, подписывать, участвовать, помогать.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> *Когда наступит долгожданное "завтра"?* 
> 
> В политическом разделе тема есть. Там тоже отписываются одесситы). Тема "Одесса это Украина!" имеет дурную славу по причине хронического флуда и флейма. Многие туда уже и не заглядывают.


 еще раз

в этой теме три страницы с января месяца, а в Кулуарах тысячи несмотря на это, это я про интерес и про посещаемость.

Пожалуйста создайте отдельную тему в "Авариях и несчастных случаях" с пометкой важно, политика сейчас перед выборами полна ботов, склок и ругани, многие даже не стараются туда зайти и проходят мимо. Или я создам ее сама и скопирную посты отсюда, а потом ей дадут статус "важно"

----------


## Скрытик

Создавайте, я прикреплю.

----------


## [email protected]

> еще раз


 Ещё много, много раз.. Вопрос: *Когда участники форума получат обещанный образец текста?*

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Простите великодушно, а Вы о чём?


 я про создание отдельной темы и про то чтобы именно там все это обсуждать.

Скрытик дал добро, значит так и сделаю.

Как лучше назвать?* "Нахалстрой в Воронцовском переулке. Не дадим уничтожить одну из достопримечательностей города дом "стену""*

Так нормально?

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Ещё много, много раз.. Вопрос: *Когда участники форума получат обещанный образец текста?*


 когда ты войдешь в инициативную группу)

----------


## [email protected]

> когда ты войдешь в инициативную группу)


 Не думаю, что я должна тебе это обещать и что только от моего обещания зависит, соизволишь ли ты выложить образец обращения.

----------


## Пушкин

> я про создание отдельной темы и про то чтобы именно там все это обсуждать.
> 
> Скрытик дал добро, значит так и сделаю.
> 
> Как лучше назвать? "Нахалстрой в Воронцовском переулке. Не дадим уничтожить одну из достопримечательностей города дом "стену""
> 
> Так нормально?


  Считаю, что лучше тему не создавать, а реально писать обо всём тут или в предложенной теме, куда можно будет давать ссылку из соц сетей, но мне кажется что это всё разговоры, на митинги по защите склонов парка "Юбилейный" собиралось не более 50 человек, а то и меньше... Надо не темы открывать, а составлять петиции и собирать подписи, хотя я сторонник более жестких мер...

----------


## translator

> Не, забоянил, не обольщайся.


 Хороший боян не покрывается пылью.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Считаю, что лучше тему не создавать, а реально писать обо всём тут или в предложенной теме, куда можно будет давать ссылку из соц сетей, но мне кажется что это всё разговоры, на митинги по защите склонов парка "Юбилейный" собиралось не более 50 человек, а то и меньше... Надо не темы открывать, а составлять петиции и собирать подписи, хотя я сторонник более жестких мер...


 Тему открыть две минуты, а засорять эту смешивая одно с другим нету смысла.

Если я выложу тут письмо с рекомендациями девушки, которая занималась  раньше подобным, то сбор подписей это самое малое, что можно сделать.

Я написала вчера SaMoVar у и он пообещал предоставить бланки по мере необходимости от их общественной организации, чтобы письма в разные инстанции имели вес,а не были просто от частного лица.

Вы про склоны, а я помню про Дом Руссова, людей тогда было очень много.

Еще раз название темы

"Нахалстрой" в Воронцовском переулке. Не дадим уничтожить одну из достопримечательностей города дом "стену"

или изменить на "строительство"?

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Не думаю, что я должна тебе это обещать и что *только от моего обещания зависит, соизволишь ли ты выложить образец обращения.*


 Напиши письмо Бзану, если тебе нечего делать и попроси предоставить согласованный  проект этого строительства, чтобы было видно, как там на самом деле.

----------


## Гражданин А.

надо народ подымать ... и строить не давать

----------


## Пушкин

> Тему открыть две минуты, а засорять эту смешивая одно с другим нету смысла.
> 
> Если я выложу тут письмо с рекомендациями девушки, которая занималась  раньше подобным, то сбор подписей это самое малое, что можно сделать.
> 
> Я написала вчера SaMoVar у и он пообещал предоставить бланки по мере необходимости от их общественной организации, чтобы письма в разные инстанции имели вес,а не были просто от частного лица.
> 
> Вы про склоны, а я помню про Дом Руссова, людей тогда было очень много.
> 
> Еще раз название темы
> ...


  Вы обещали составить текст петиции, как я понимаю его нет - готов помочь в его составлении. 

Да когда горел "Дом Руссова" много народу собралось поглазеть, потом была составлена петиция которую подписало аж 2 с лишним тысячи человек, причем половина из них эмигранты-репатрианты, и каков итог этой петиции - ну подписали люди что бы быть причастными, а дальше что? И не смотря ни на какую петиции Тарпан показывал потом проект огромной стеклянной кукурузы... 

Насчет названия темы - назовите как угодно, только это бы имело смысл. Но помните что не все в Одессе знают где находится Дом Стена, я уже не говорю о Воронцовском переулке...

----------


## Пушкин

> Подписной лист.
> 
> Завтра узнаю под каким номером входит в реестр памятников и заполню пробелы, если это есть в теме, сбросьте эту информацию в личку.


  Вы уже узнали?

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Вы обещали составить текст петиции, как я понимаю его нет - готов помочь в его составлении. 
> 
> Да когда горел "Дом Руссова" много народу собралось поглазеть, потом была составлена петиция которую подписало аж 2 с лишним тысячи человек, причем половина из них эмигранты-репатрианты, и каков итог этой петиции - ну подписали люди что бы быть причастными, а дальше что? И не смотря ни на какую петиции Тарпан показывал потом проект огромной стеклянной кукурузы... 
> 
> Насчет названия темы - назовите как угодно, только это бы имело смысл. Но помните что не все в Одессе знают где находится Дом Стена, я уже не говорю о Воронцовском переулке...


 
Буду признательна,  у меня уже голова кругом от всего это. я писала, что никогда не занималась подобной деятельность напрямую, то есть я участвовала в сборе подписей, но в инициативные группы не входила.

Название будет " Беспредел в Воронцовском переулке.Не дадим уничтожить одну из достопримечательностей города дом "стену" и выложу сразу подписной лист, если получится так как у меня вложения не работают(

Постараюсь сегодня еще узнать кое-что, если получится отпишусь в теме.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Вы уже узнали?


 Да.Это не памятник архитектуры к сожалению( это всего лишь уникальный дом, я писала в теме про это вчера. Именно поэтому разрешение и дали. Я все таки думаю, что оно есть, если стройка уже идет полным ходом.

----------


## Пушкин

> Буду признательна,  у меня уже голова кругом от всего это. я писала, что никогда не занималась подобной деятельность напрямую, то есть я участвовала в сборе подписей, но в инициативные группы не входила.
> 
> Название будет " Беспредел в Воронцовском переулке.Не дадим уничтожить одну из достопримечательностей города дом "стену" и выложу сразу подписной лист, если получится так как у меня вложения не работают(
> 
> Постараюсь сегодня еще узнать кое-что, если получится отпишусь в теме.


  Если такая проблема с названием темы, что можно говорить о другом?)))

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Если такая проблема с названием темы, что можно говорить о другом?)))


 Проблем нет)

Вы за текст возьметесь или нет, или я буду писать сама, но завтра, так как сегодня хочу узнать совершенно другое.

----------


## Annu_шка

> Да.Это не памятник архитектуры к сожалению( это всего лишь уникальный дом, я писала в теме про это вчера. Именно поэтому разрешение и дали. Я все таки думаю, что оно есть, если стройка уже идет полным ходом.


 Я не сильна в теории... А что нужно, чтобы здание признали памятником архитектуры? Какова процедура? Может, от этого отталкиваться?

----------


## Пушкин

> Проблем нет)
> 
> Вы за текст возьметесь или нет, или я буду писать сама, но завтра, так как сегодня хочу узнать совершенно другое.


   Вы предложили эту идею - сказали что напишите - так напишите, а мы тут все вместе дополним или отредактируем...

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Вы предложили эту идею - сказали что напишите - так напишите, а мы тут все вместе дополним или отредактируем...


 Я не обещала написать петицию, я писала про подписные листы и про то что узнаю памятник архитектуры или нет. 

я никогда не входила в состав инициативных подобных групп)

Вопрос один, кто реально будет этим заниматься, а не перекидывать на другого, я работаю так же, как и многие и постараюсь сделать по мере возможностей.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Я не сильна в теории... А что нужно, чтобы здание признали памятником архитектуры? Какова процедура? *Может, от этого отталкиваться?*


 Нужно для начала узнать законна стройка или нет, написать запрос официальный в главное управление архитектуры Базану, чтобы он предоставил проект, Koska писала, что лучше всего сделать в первую очередь, это мое мнение.

Что нужно точно, чтобы здание признали памятником архитектуры, раз зашел такой разговор, я узнаю вечером и напишу в теме.

----------


## SaMoVar

Проекты есть и все согласования и разрешения тоже есть. Можете не проверять. Тема эта поднималась уже в тот момент, когда только было желание застройщика. Но опять же - никому не было дела. Когда пошла стройка - зашевелились. Это хорошо, но поздно. Намного проще рубить такие вещи на стадии проекта, чем когда стройка уже идёт. Это я не ругаюсь - констатирую факты.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Проекты есть и все согласования и разрешения тоже есть. Можете не проверять. Тема эта поднималась уже в тот момент, когда только было желание застройщика. Но опять же - никому не было дела. Когда пошла стройка - зашевелились. Это хорошо, но поздно. Намного проще рубить такие вещи на стадии проекта, чем когда стройка уже идёт. Это я не ругаюсь - констатирую факты.


 То что пристраивают, это не снос.

Кроме того неплохо было бы увидеть сам проект. так как не редкость, когда согласовывают одно, а построить могут и другое, а это уже повод.

То что касается строек это вообще проблематично, так как задействованы большие деньги, а никто их терять не хочет и от возможности заработать не откажется.

----------


## Antique

> Юнеско? Разберите сначала гостиницу на морском вокзале.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну да. Туда же туристов не водят смотреть на нечто уникальное. Пусть рушится. Так и через дорогу от меня скоро грохнется ДД Поспеева вместе с резными оконными рамами и никто даже не заметит, что один из красивейших домов Ближних Мельниц прекратил своё существование. Потому что шансы сохраниться у дома, лежащего вдали от туристических маршрутов в этом городе, как и во многих других, несоизмеримо малы. Да чего там говорить, если конструктивизм широкие слои общественности относят к сараям-хрущёвкам. Если бы у дома Рафалович была обычная стена под прямым углом, никто бы и не обеспокоился почти.


 Населению традиционно интересно только нечто необычное (зрелища), а также чтобы набить желудок в новом месте. Хлеб и зрелища наиболее актуальны. По этому за Греческой улицей резко падает уровень посещаемости - нет кафе, Дюка, Приморского бульвара, не перед кем производить дефиле.

Дом-стена - это своеобразный уродец который привлекает всеобщее внимание своей необычностью.

----------


## SaMoVar

Если стройка пошла - то с документами там всё утрясено. И упирать можно только на НЕЗАКОННОЕ получение разрешения на строительство и согласования. Какие законы нарушены - я сходу и не скажу. Не думаю, что в нашем законодательстве есть пункт о "заслонении вида здания, имеющего туристическую ценность". Если бы у нас была нормальная мэрия, которая понимала бы что такое туризм - поверьте что вопрос об этой стройке не смог бы даже появиться.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Если стройка пошла - то с документами там всё утрясено. И упирать можно только на НЕЗАКОННОЕ получение разрешения на строительство и согласования. Какие законы нарушены - я сходу и не скажу. Не думаю, что в нашем законодательстве есть пункт о "заслонении вида здания, имеющего туристическую ценность". Если бы у нас была нормальная мэрия, которая понимала бы что такое туризм - поверьте что вопрос об этой стройке не смог бы даже появиться.


 Разрешение дается под конкретный проект, вот и хотелось бы его увидеть и посмотреть строится ли именно то что согласовали или что-то другое.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.reporter.com.ua/articles/fwt/
Вот что журналисты накопали.

----------


## Koska

> Если стройка пошла - то с документами там всё утрясено. И упирать можно только на НЕЗАКОННОЕ получение разрешения на строительство и согласования. Какие законы нарушены - я сходу и не скажу. Не думаю, что в нашем законодательстве есть пункт о "заслонении вида здания, имеющего туристическую ценность". Если бы у нас была нормальная мэрия, которая понимала бы что такое туризм - поверьте что вопрос об этой стройке не смог бы даже появиться.


 Есть государственные программы сохранения историко-культурного наследия, которые выполняет муниципальное управление. Стройка противоречит этой программе...
Строительством зданий занимаются точно не на уровне Министерств... интересно, что там за особняк, может, ведомственный? Если да - то почему не проработали эскиз, чтобы сохранить дом-стену, - достаточно разместить здание в другом углу участка, а там - арку. Если нет - то почему Министерство занимается строительством частного дома? 
Всё равно - конфликт...

----------


## [email protected]

Донесла до сведения и пригласила подключаться в "Одноклассниках", "Таки да одесский форум" и "SkyscraperCity".

----------


## JN

Даже не знаю что сказать по этому поводу. Реальных юридических позиций для защиты дома-стены, похоже, нет. Вроде как не памятник. Да, достопимечательность, одна из немногих оставшихся, к которой водят всех приезжих. Так разве кто-то из "разрешителей" об этом не знал? Тут памятники никто не защищает, парки... Мне кажется что сейчас можно только выходить с сносить это или сносить голову Какусю.

----------


## Koska

> Даже не знаю что сказать по этому поводу. Реальных юридических позиций для защиты дома-стены, похоже, нет. Вроде как не памятник. Да, достопимечательность, одна из немногих оставшихся, к которой водят всех приезжих. Так разве кто-то из "разрешителей" об этом не знал? Тут памятники никто не защищает, парки... Мне кажется что сейчас можно только выходить с сносить это или сносить голову Какусю.


 Т. е. "сносить это или сносить голову Какусю" реальные юридические позиции есть? 

Давайте по целям, политика - налево, дом-стена - направо.

----------


## Annu_шка

> Здание обнесли забором, а *хозяин дома* пошел «договариваться» об узаконении надстройки двух этажей.
> 
> Согласно документам, имеющимся в управлении архитектуры и градостроительства муниципалитета, разрешение на перестройку просил *хозяин дома*, якобы для реконструкции с достройкой еще двух этажей. Однако проект так и не был утвержден мэрией.
> *Владелец* обращался по вопросу реконструкции *индивидуального жилого дома* еще полтора года назад


 Я, возможно, что-то пропустила - так там находится частный дом? А это возможно вообще в историческом центре города?

----------


## Koska

> Я, возможно, что-то пропустила - так там находится частный дом? А это возможно вообще в историческом центре города?


 Если так, то согласование от Министерства (если оно было - у кого бы получить официальное подтверждение или опровержение) - неправомерно (?) Этим должны заниматься другие конторы.

----------


## JN

> Т. е. "сносить это или сносить голову Какусю" реальные юридические позиции есть? 
> 
> Давайте по целям, политика - налево, дом-стена - направо.


 Политикой я никогда не занимался и не буду. О юридических перспективах я, вроде, написал. А подписи собирать, конечно, надо, только ждать чего-то от этой полумеры не стоит. За что их только не собирали и все без толку.

----------


## JN

Вот если бы у кого-то была возможность занести посление с тысячами подкписей Азарову или Януковичу... Да еще с соответствующим ПиаРом на центральном телевидении ...

----------


## Trs

> Да, достопимечательность, одна из немногих оставшихся, к которой водят всех приезжих.


 Вот! Вот в чём вся проблема! Наши исторические дома — *не достопримечтальности*. И даже одесситы не считают их таковыми. «Косой дом» канонизирован и потому подняли шум. Это даже толком не историческая или художественная значимость, а слепая слава — удачное расположение и незастроенный торец с острым углом. А всё остальное — не достопримечательности. Показывать в этом городе некому и нечего /сарказм/. И возникают легенды о колоннаде и жене моряка и тому подобное.




> На самом деле, секрет такого архитектурного обмана в том, что задняя стенка дома сразу прилегает к фасадной, то есть здание имеет треугольную форму. *Историческая справка говорит о том, что во время строительства этого дома, еще в период царской России, не хватило средств на постройку боковой стены, вот и пришлось свести две стены вместе.* Тогда никто и подумать не мог, что в итоге это здание станет одной из достопримечательностей Одессы, и будет вызывать море удивления и восхищения у гостей и жителей города.


 Чушь. Вы вообще в курсе какой дом в плане? Он напоминает прямоугольную трапецию. Какие там две стены сведены вместе?

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

Тему я создала Беспредел в Воронцовском переулке. Не дадим уничтожить одну из достопримечательностей города дом "стену" 

Сейчас скопирую посты основные туда из нашего обсуждения, на это понадобится время и сможем отписываться там.

В теме  будет образец подписных листов в Excel и желающие смогут начать сбор в любое время. Все требования к подписным листам будут указанны там же.

----------


## JN

> Показывать в этом городе некому и нечего. И возникают легенды о колоннаде и жене моряка и тому подобное.


 Это ложь! Одесса очень красивый город. И показывать есть что. Пока есть, хоть и уничтожают ее. А в отношении легенд, так одесская легенда куда больше чем просто действительность.

----------


## Trs

Так почему же достопримечательностей раз, два и обчёлся? Вы сами сказали, что их мало. Это не мои слова.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот! Вот в чём вся проблема! Наши исторические дома — *не достопримечтальности*. И даже одесситы не считают их таковыми. «Косой дом» канонизирован и потому подняли шум. Это даже толком не историческая или художественная значимость, а слепая слава — удачное расположение и незастроенный торец с острым углом. А всё остальное — не достопримечательности. Показывать в этом городе некому и нечего. И возникают легенды о колоннаде и жене моряка и тому подобное.


 Если ответить коротко - у меня нет для вас другого народа©.
Вы, к счастью, не помните времена, когда "настоящим" искусством считалась только канонизированная классика, а все остальное - неправильное. Не стоит к ним возвращаться.
Кстати, сам феномен Одессы - это результат стечения каких-то непредсказуемых (объединенных случайно) часто вроде бы несовместимых факторов. Если бы город был создан сплошь по классическим канонам, фиг бы что получилось.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Вот если бы у кого-то была возможность занести посление с тысячами подкписей Азарову или Януковичу... Да еще с соответствующим ПиаРом на центральном телевидении ...


 это "дорогое удовольствие", денег не хватит

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

Все тема *Беспредел в Воронцовском переулке. Не дадим уничтожить одну из достопримечательностей города дом "стену" 
*
готова.

можете отписываться там.

Появиться Скрытик придаст теме статус ВАЖНО.

на стала переносить всякое типа кто и что должен делать, последних постов тоже кажется нет, но сейчас перенесу, чтобы можно было продолжить разговор.

----------


## JN

> это "дорогое удовольствие", денег не хватит


 Если бы у меня хватало на это денег, я бы не взывал здесь к чьим-то возможностям. Просто, вроде как, однажды такое чудо имело место.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Начали реставрацию (?) Мавританской арки (арх. Шмидт) и забора стадиона Динамо (остатки  участка Рабиновича). Арка в лесах, забор очищают и, частично,  разбирают. Никакой информации не проскальзывало? Кто, зачем?

----------


## Пушкин

> Если стройка пошла - то с документами там всё утрясено. И упирать можно только на НЕЗАКОННОЕ получение разрешения на строительство и согласования. Какие законы нарушены - я сходу и не скажу. Не думаю, что в нашем законодательстве есть пункт о "заслонении вида здания, имеющего туристическую ценность". Если бы у нас была нормальная мэрия, которая понимала бы что такое туризм - поверьте что вопрос об этой стройке не смог бы даже появиться.


  Как можно присоединится к вашей организации или движению? Если не сложно ответь те в личку...

----------


## Гражданин А.

Лёд тронулся Господа ...

http://dumskaya.net/news/dom-stena-giteli-odesskoj-dostoprimechatelnosti--021658/

----------


## JN

Рано радоваться.

----------


## Пушкин

> Лёд тронулся Господа ...
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/dom-stena-giteli-odesskoj-dostoprimechatelnosti--021658/


 Хорошо хоть Думская нашу тему читает...

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Рано радоваться.


 Это точно ....
Сколько же ей пообещали за это ...

Начальник облуправления охраны памятников культурного наследия Наталья Штербуль объяснила -
"завтра представители фирмы-застройщика СП «Домус-Центр ЛТД» приглашены на серьезный разговор с мэром города Алексеем Костусевым. «Городской голова распорядился еще раз поднять проект, выяснить, все ли там законно, хотя три месяца назад эту же стройку проверяла внушительная комиссия из всех возможных контролирующих органов — прокуратуры, ГАСКа и т.п. Никаких нарушений не нашли. Вообще, я считаю, что это не тот случай, когда нужно бить в набат и устраивать протесты».

----------


## JN

> Сколько же ей пообещали за это ...


 Пообещали, что будет и дальше "охранять", скорей всего, не думаю, что больше.

----------


## malyutka_e

А фасады потихоньку делают.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

Скрытик открыл голосовалку в связи с домом  "стеной"

----------


## malyutka_e

А тут хорошо видно, как выглядел дворец де-Азарта с моря в бинокль (или подзорную трубу).

----------


## Ять

> Когда собирали подписи в защиту Дома Руссова  использовали электронную петицию
> 
> может есть смысл попробовать и собрать подписи в защиту дома "стены" и против этого строительства.
> 
> Но если честно, я хоть и не пессимист по жизни, но мое ИМХО, что это бесполезно.
> 
> Дом Руссова наглядный пример, как был так и есть в плачевном состоянии, сколько раз Кайзер мерз в парке собирая эти подписи , сколько подписей было собрано в его защиту форумчанами, сколько репортажей освещавший все это, и что воз и ныне там(


 Вы совершенно правы. 
Вчера была опубликована статья об этом: Стыдно  Там как раз о том, что одесситы, пардон, не чухаются, пока жареный петух не клюнет (например, пока Дом Руссова не сгорит...). Но петиции - это, увы, практически безрезультатно. Зато мы сами себя этим успокаиваем: "мы протестовали!". К огромному сожалению, вряд ли что-то изменится, пока не будет создана общественная организация, которая будет бороться со стротельным беспределом в городе постоянно и планомерно. Это тяжелый и долгий труд, это изучение законодательства, работа с документами, юристы, суды... Но только от такой работы будет толк. А петиции - это самоуспокоение. Чаще всего - безрезультатное. 
И все равно - это лучше, чем только разговоры на кухне и на форуме. Поэтому - приду и подпишусь, конечно.

----------


## malyutka_e

По-моему, на этом форуме появились люди, которым надо на Думскую.нет.

----------


## JN

> По-моему, на этом форуме появились люди, которым надо на Думскую.нет.


 Видимо Вас интересует только прошлое? То чего уже нет? Так сфоткайте дом-стену, а то можете не успеть.

----------


## Trs

А зачем его фотографировать? С ним это каждый день делают — и не раз. А дайте-ка мне фотографий разрушенного дома № 11 по Военному спуску — у него тоже был острый угол с торца. И где же был резонанс, когда его грохнули?

----------


## SaMoVar

> А зачем его фотографировать? С ним это каждый день делают — и не раз. А дайте-ка мне фотографий разрушенного дома № 11 по Военному спуску — у него тоже был острый угол с торца. И где же был резонанс, когда его грохнули?


  Я уже говорил по этому поводу. Нет попсы - здание не отстоять. А в том же военном спуске росписи на стенах прикрыли сайдингом (или убили, а потом прикрыли). Эти здания не вызывают резонанса и поэтому до них нет дела. Я просил помощи спецов в освещении проблем. Я нахожусь в разряде любителей и многого не знаю Я больше по военным периодам истории города и античности. Хотя стараюсь читать всё, связанное с краеведением. Давайте кричать по каждому зданию - и будет результат.

----------


## mama68

> Не знаю, была ли эта ссылка в теме...
> http://www.reporter.com.ua/articles/fwt/
> 
> Как вам проект?


 позор

----------


## Гражданин А.

СПАСИТЕ, Одессу !!!

----------


## Screech

"The first general meeting in Odessa of the Society for Support of Jewish farmers and craftsmen in Syria and the Holy Land". [Eastern Europe, late 19th cen.]
 An important historic photo of the "Odessa Committee" at its first meeting, after "Hovevey Zion" members got the authorities permission to act openly, and after establishing the above mentioned committee aimed at assisting Olim to Eretz Israel and supporting the settlements there. The committee ceased to exist in 1919 at the authorities' order. On the lower part of the photo appear the names of the photographed, amongst them: Shmuel Mohliver, Y.L. Pinsker, Asher Ginzburg (Ahad HaAm), Sholem Aleichem, M.L. Lilienblum, and others.

Интересно,где это проходило? Это фото было раньше?

----------


## Screech

03.06.1943  Румынская оккупация 
 


В Воронцовском дворце

 Governor and General Secretary Alexianu Cercavski.
 Спектакли в Оперном

----------


## Screech

Уникальные фото реконструкции порта в 1869 г
Хоть и пишут,что Одесса,но вижу,что Аккерман...
http://englishrussia.com/2012/06/20/works-in-the-port-1869/

----------


## SaMoVar

Эти фотки уже были - и это Одесса.
Вторая фотка - Аккерман. Хотя. Может это кусок Карантина, ныне не существующий.

----------


## mlch

> Эти фотки уже были - и это Одесса.
> Вторая фотка - Аккерман. *Хотя. Может это кусок Карантина, ныне не существующий.*


 
Это внутренний двор цитадели Аккерманской крепости. Уверен на 200%
Вот та же самая стена, которую я фотографировал в 2006-м. Сравнивайте.

Под седьмым снимком есть подпись. "Пристань РОПИТ в Аккермане"
Последний снимок - тоже Аккерман, естественно.
Стены на склонах на четвертом и пятнадцатом снимках похожи на карантинные. Но где, простите, в таком случае арки? Они в 1869 году не могли не существовать.
Так что подозреваю, что это - тоже не у нас.
Про все остальное - не могу пока сказать ни да ни нет.

----------


## Antique

Я предполагаю, что это всё Белгород-Днестровский.




> Стены на склонах на четвертом и пятнадцатом снимках похожи на карантинные. Но где, простите, в таком случае арки? Они в 1869 году не могли не существовать.
> Так что подозреваю, что это - тоже не у нас.


 Я ещё при прошлой публикации не очень понимал по каким признакам здание со стеной на склоне определили как Одессу. Мало ли где может быть стена, порт... А склон вообще не одесский - он слишком низкий.

----------


## heffalump1974

> "The first general meeting in Odessa of the Society for Support of Jewish farmers and craftsmen in Syria and the Holy Land". [Eastern Europe, late 19th cen.]
>  An important historic photo of the "Odessa Committee" at its first meeting, after "Hovevey Zion" members got the authorities permission to act openly, and after establishing the above mentioned committee aimed at assisting Olim to Eretz Israel and supporting the settlements there. The committee ceased to exist in 1919 at the authorities' order. On the lower part of the photo appear the names of the photographed, amongst them: Shmuel Mohliver, Y.L. Pinsker, Asher Ginzburg (Ahad HaAm), Sholem Aleichem, M.L. Lilienblum, and others.
> 
> Интересно,где это проходило? Это фото было раньше?


 Гугель таки продолжает творить чудеса.
"Society for Support of Jewish farmers and craftsmen in Syria and the Holy Land" - это, разумеется, "Общество вспомоществования евреям земледельцам и ремесленникам в Сирии и Палестине", оно же "Одесское палестинское общество", учредительное собрание которого состоялось 14 апреля 1890. А вот на тему "где?", позволю себе процитировать статью из "Мигдаля" -  "Вначале была Пушкинская..." http://english.migdal.ru/times/65/5803/:

"...Все это началось и закончилось, а когда, знаменуя окончание субботы, зажглись звезды в весеннем одесском небе, на Пушкинскую улицу к свадебному залу Цаузмера, что располагался аккурат там, где теперь детская спортивная школа светлого одесского человека Боречки Литвака".

Хотя, доказательств, что это именно то собрание и именно там, я не могу, но в той же статье упоминается также и что "С момента своего создания и все последующие годы Палестинский комитет располагался в построенном в 1889 году, тогда принадлежавшем Л. Кофману, а потом отошедшем к мануфактурному торговцу Д. Котляревскому доме №12 в Авчинниковском переулке, где занимал десять комнат второго этажа по фасаду." Т.е. вот Вам и второй вариант, однако, склоняюсь всё же к первому.

----------


## Milkaway

...   Ореховый зал Дома Учёных
            17 сентября - 16.00
            Пушкинская комиссия

            вечер памяти Лидии Адольфовны Щербины .....

----------


## SaMoVar

*Показать скрытый текст* *Текст*В конце IV века до н.э. по Днестровскому лиману на галерах и фелюгах привозили в Тиру краснофигурную и чернолаковую посуду, синопскую черепицу, предметы украшения, благовонное масло. Из города вывозили зерно, мясо, скот, рыбу.
   Об этом вспоминал городской голова Мутафоло, когда в 1882 году в докладной записке Одесскому генерал-губернатору писал, что «Аккерману принадлежит выдающееся значение в портовом отношении». Он замечал, что для улучшения экономики города необходимо строительство порта.
   В ту пору Аккерман связывал со всеми остальным миром в основном только Днестр. Город вывозил ежегодно 6 миллионов пудов груза и завозил 1,5 миллиона пудов. К 1901 году грузооборот увеличился в полтора раза.
   По Днестровскому лиману двигались баржи и парусные суда с грузом. Между Аккерманом и Одессой курсировали пассажирские пароходы.
   Препятствием для судоходства было мелководье лимана
   Если воды в лимане было много (например, в канале до 7 футов), то морские баржи шли непосредственно в Одессу.
   Во время спада они загружались на нижнем Днестре только отчасти и догружались в открытом лимане. На это шли большие расходы, составлявшие миллионы рублей в год.
   Поэтому в 1897 году снова зашла речь об устройстве порта.
   На этот раз ее повело Аккерманское земское и городское самоуправление. О необходимости сооружения порта говорили в Городской думе, на Аккерманском уездном и Бессарабском губернском, земских собраниях. Но от разговоров до дела было еще очень далеко.
   Вначале Аккерманская управа предлагала отдать устройство порта на концессионных началах, но госдепартамент Министерства внутренних дел отказал бессарабскому губернатору на том основании, что сооружение порта частным лицом совершенно недопустимо.
   После этого власти города губернского земства стали ходатайствовать о строительстве на средства казны. В 1905 году совет по делам торгового мореплавания разрешил создание порта. Но из-за войны с Японией начало строительства порта было отложено.
   В 1908 году у аккерманцев снова появилась надежда стать жителями портового города. Бюджетная подкомиссия при рассмотрении в Государственной думе сметы Министерства торговли и промышленности по отделу торговых портов внесла предложение распределить порты на классы, в зависимости от их экономического значения.
   По этой классификации Аккерманский порт был отнесен к пятому классу. Он был причислен к так называемым портам будущего. Это означало, что подобный приморский пункт, в случае необходимости мог стать крупным экспортным центром.
   Согласно проекту, из-за мелководья Днестра, намечалось сделать подходной морской канал к Аккерману глубиной в 26 футов. В нем предполагалось построить порт. Примерный грузооборот Аккерманского порта был исчислен в 30 миллионов пудов.
   Стоимость всех работ, по исчислению инженера П.Чеховича, должна была составить 5,5 миллионов рублей. Он предложил широкий размах: каменные оградительные дамбы для канала, прорытие нового выхода в море. Власти отвергли такой подход к строительству порта, как очень дорогой.
   Следующий технический проект принадлежал инженеру И.Гуковскому. На этот раз смета составила 2,5 миллиона рублей. Гуковский предложил устроить канал до моря через Царьградское гирло. 2,5 миллиона – небольшая сумма, если учесть, что из-за отсутствия необходимых судоходных условий население Приднестровья ежегодно затрачивало непроизводительно 2,3 миллиона рублей.
   Можно было ожидать, что многолетние хлопоты аккерманцев увенчались успехом, и начало строительства не за горами. Но у правительства царской России находились все новые причины для отстрочки работ. Наконец, устройство морского канала и порта было отнесено ко второй очереди и предано забвению.
   Только в наши годы в короткие сроки были проделаны все необходимые работы, и строительство порта началось быстрыми темпами.
   25 мая 1966 года приказом начальника Черноморского морского пароходства № 285 в связи с производственной необходимостью открыт портовый пункт Белгород-Днестровский Ильичевского морского порта.
   Постановлением бюро Белгород-Днестровского горкома партии и горсовета №40 от 22 августа 1969 года за Белгород-Днестровским порт-пунктом закреплен участок 8 га.
   21 января 1969 года приказом ММФ №14 портовый пункт Бугаз Ильичевского морского порта был реорганизован в Бугазский порт с подчинением непосредственно Черноморскому морскому пароходству.
   Приказом начальника Черноморского пароходства № 121 от 24 февраля 1970 года портовый пункт Бугаз Ильичевского морского порта был реорганизован в Бугазский морской порт III категории с подчинением ему портового пункта Белгород-Днестровский.
   На Бугазе и в Белгород-Днестровске проводилась переработка минерально-строительных грузов (песка).
http://www.bdport.com.ua/history.html

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Я уже говорил по этому поводу. Нет попсы - здание не отстоять. А в том же военном спуске росписи на стенах прикрыли сайдингом (или убили, а потом прикрыли). Эти здания не вызывают резонанса и поэтому до них нет дела. Я просил помощи спецов в освещении проблем. Я нахожусь в разряде любителей и многого не знаю Я больше по военным периодам истории города и античности. Хотя стараюсь читать всё, связанное с краеведением. Давайте кричать по каждому зданию - и будет результат.


 Полностью с Вами согласен !!!

----------


## [email protected]

http://ru-lenin.livejournal.com/92297.html





> - Мало кто знает, первый в Советском Союзе памятник В. И. Ленину был открыт в Одессе в 1924 году. Поставили его на территории Судоремонтного завода за деньги рабочих завода и их силами. Автор – мастер-литейщик Федотов. Первый в СССР Ленин является образцом народного творчества. Скульптура включает вождя, который стоит на земном шаре и разрывает кандалы империализма. Памятник изготовлен из бронзы и мрамора. Он совсем небольших размеров 3,5*1,2*1,2, – рассказал ведущий специалист управления охраны культурного наследия Одесской облгосадминистрации Инна Арутюнова.

----------


## Пушкин

> Гугель таки продолжает творить чудеса.
> "Society for Support of Jewish farmers and craftsmen in Syria and the Holy Land" - это, разумеется, "Общество вспомоществования евреям земледельцам и ремесленникам в Сирии и Палестине", оно же "Одесское палестинское общество", учредительное собрание которого состоялось 14 апреля 1890. А вот на тему "где?", позволю себе процитировать статью из "Мигдаля" -  "Вначале была Пушкинская..." http://english.migdal.ru/times/65/5803/:
> 
> "...Все это началось и закончилось, а когда, знаменуя окончание субботы, зажглись звезды в весеннем одесском небе, на Пушкинскую улицу к свадебному залу Цаузмера, что располагался аккурат там, где теперь детская спортивная школа светлого одесского человека Боречки Литвака".
> 
> Хотя, доказательств, что это именно то собрание и именно там, я не могу, но в той же статье упоминается также и что "С момента своего создания и все последующие годы Палестинский комитет располагался в построенном в 1889 году, тогда принадлежавшем Л. Кофману, а потом отошедшем к мануфактурному торговцу Д. Котляревскому доме №12 в Авчинниковском переулке, где занимал десять комнат второго этажа по фасаду." Т.е. вот Вам и второй вариант, однако, склоняюсь всё же к первому.


 У Остапа Бендера папа был турецкоподданным  - в те времена, в Палестину или Сирию - территории Турции, могли попасть только турецкоподданые, поэтому многим приходилось принимать Турецкое подданство и это всё говорит о том что у Остапа Бендера папа был  - наш человек))))

----------


## Киров

Нет,товарищ Бендер наш человек.В 19 веке греки,болгары,татары , среди них были и турки переселяясь в Россию не редко оставались турецко подданными.Вот передо мной лежит" список иностранноподданных малобуялыкских(с.Свердлово) греков в период 1881-1917 годы".В списке более 200 фамилий и это только в одном селе...отец моего деда тоже был турецкоподданным...не покушайтесь  хоть Остапа,хватит вам Жванецкого,Утесова,Ильфа...почти всех современных политиков первого ряда.

----------


## Milkaway

.... А что думает по этому поводу сам Остап-Сулейман-Берта-Мария-Бендер-бей, турецкоподданный, 1900г.р. (по др.1897г.р) ....)))

----------


## OMF

Вы что, господа, совсем классику забыли! Остап был "СЫН ТУРЕЦКОПОДДАННОГО". А возраст у него действительно разный - от 27 лет в 12 стульях, до 33-х в Золотом Теленке (на 3 года позже).
А вот скажите мне 3 источника, определяющих возраст Кисы Воробьянинова (хоть и не одессита, но все же).

----------


## kravshik

ВОт что мы теряем..........

----------


## SaMoVar

Где такая красота?

----------


## Trs

На Уютной, 8. Эти фрески были открыты в процессе реставрации.

----------


## Lively

> А вот скажите мне 3 источника, определяющих возраст Кисы Воробьянинова (хоть и не одессита, но все же).


  За все три источника так сразу сказать не берусь, но в самом начале "Двенадцати стульев", помнится, говорилось, что Ипполит Матвеевич проснулся в пятницу 15 апреля 1927 года и было ему на тот момент "пятьдесят два года - не шутка".

----------


## Screech

> Гугель таки продолжает творить чудеса.
> "Society for Support of Jewish farmers and craftsmen in Syria and the Holy Land" - это, разумеется, "Общество вспомоществования евреям земледельцам и ремесленникам в Сирии и Палестине", оно же "Одесское палестинское общество", учредительное собрание которого состоялось 14 апреля 1890. А вот на тему "где?", позволю себе процитировать статью из "Мигдаля" -  "Вначале была Пушкинская..." http://english.migdal.ru/times/65/5803/:
> 
> "...Все это началось и закончилось, а когда, знаменуя окончание субботы, зажглись звезды в весеннем одесском небе, на Пушкинскую улицу к свадебному залу Цаузмера, что располагался аккурат там, где теперь детская спортивная школа светлого одесского человека Боречки Литвака".
> 
> Хотя, доказательств, что это именно то собрание и именно там, я не могу, но в той же статье упоминается также и что "С момента своего создания и все последующие годы Палестинский комитет располагался в построенном в 1889 году, тогда принадлежавшем Л. Кофману, а потом отошедшем к мануфактурному торговцу Д. Котляревскому доме №12 в Авчинниковском переулке, где занимал десять комнат второго этажа по фасаду." Т.е. вот Вам и второй вариант, однако, склоняюсь всё же к первому.


 Любопытно,что в 1880 году в доме №47 готовили теракт на царя,а ровно через 10 лет в доме № 49 учредили самую первую в Российской империи легальную палестинофильскую организацию.Конечно,это ни о чём не говорит,но любопытно.

----------


## Скрытик

> На Уютной, 8. Эти фрески были открыты в процессе реставрации.


  Это квартира или арка?

----------


## Trs

> За все три источника так сразу сказать не берусь, но в самом начале "Двенадцати стульев", помнится, говорилось, что Ипполит Матвеевич проснулся в пятницу 15 апреля 1927 года и было ему на тот момент "пятьдесят два года - не шутка".


 Ещё глава «Прошлое регистратора ЗАГСа», не вошедшая в книгу.

----------


## Грачиков

Конечно не Одесса и стена совсем не карантинная .

----------


## malyutka_e

> Где такая красота?


 Такая красота была практически в каждом подъезде и проезде во дворы. То, что раньше считалось нормой, для нас сегодня кажется редкой красотой

----------


## FIGOWA

> Такая красота была практически в каждом подъезде и проезде во дворы. То, что раньше считалось нормой, для нас сегодня кажется редкой красотой


 поэтому раньше эту красоту не замечали...

----------


## SaMoVar

Раньше эта красота была замазана краской. Поэтому и не видели.

----------


## Antique

Непросто попасть на Уютную, 8. Все калитки на запорах. Кстати, ограда доходного дома практически разрушена благодаря пристройке гаражей.




> Это квартира или арка?


 Арки нет, здание построено вплотную к соседу. Судя по трубе под потолком - это вестибюль лестничной клетки.




> Такая красота была практически в каждом подъезде и проезде во дворы. То, что раньше считалось нормой, для нас сегодня кажется редкой красотой


 Сомнительно, что такое дорогое оформление было по карману многим. Не думаю, что процент росписей превышал 10% от общего  количества зданий (сюда не входят предместья или бывшие предместья).

----------


## Milkaway

> Сомнительно, что такое дорогое оформление было по карману многим. Не думаю, что процент росписей превышал 10% от общего  количества зданий (сюда не входят предместья или бывшие предместья).


 .... процент качественного (профессиональный художественный уровень) оформления домов росписью был действительно не велик, но ... желающих оформить своё владение ,,по-богатому,, (в ущерб качеству и в соответствии со своим пониманием красоты) было много ...
... в разное время мне встречались такие росписи в старых домах по М.Арнаутской, Базарной, Пантетеймоновской и возле Привоза и даже на Средней.! Из-за низкого (дешевого) качества краски и материалов и сомнительного художественного достоинства эти росписи практически не  сохранились - осыпалась штукатурка, сильно выцвел красящий пигмент, наслоения краски и штукатурки более позднего времени ...
.... как-то давно меня познакомили с дедушкой, который был внуком владельца одного из домов по М.Арнаутской, где местами еще сохранились элементы расписного декора - разговорились. Он сказал, что его дед сдавал фасадную часть дома под разные коммерческие конторы, а в дворовом флигеле сделал небольшую гостиницу для приезжих деловых людей - в этом же флигеле с семьёй жил и сам. А чтобы было красиво  - пригласил студента-художника, который за умеренную плату и жильё разрисовал ему парадное на сельскохозяйственную тематику ...

----------


## brassl

15 сентября 1941 года был взорван Воронцовский маяк, чтобы лишить фашистских артиллеристов в Чабанке возможности вести прицельный огонь по акватории порта.

В немецком альбоме было подписано - Одесса - . Где это?

----------


## Маленький Ксю

> 6 300. Заходите


 не могу никак найти,куда заходить...где архив хранится, Архивариус??))

----------


## brassl

> не могу никак найти,куда заходить...где архив хранится, Архивариус??))


 Прочтите внизу каждого поста
- АРХИВ ФОРУМА (ссылка АКТИВНА) Поможем сохранить Одессу - фотографии и открытки старой Одессы для наших потомков
Заходите, жмете
- Галереи пользователей
Затем жмете
- brassl ([email protected])
и видете что там уже не 6 300, а 8018 файлов
Радуетесь и ставите мне плюсик  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Привел в порядок папку -  Военные фото, документы (Оборона) -. Может у кого есть дополнения?

Фото разрушенной Думы, это 1941 год или последняя бомбежка в 1944 году???

----------


## фауст

> В немецком альбоме было подписано - Одесса - . Где это?


   Это не Одесса. 
Київ мабуть ,або Харків.

----------


## aleutto

> Жаль нельзя материться на сайте, в этом конкретном случае так хочется. Потому что учить чудака уже нечему.


 А чего ж на правду обижаться.  Одесса - сплошная помойка, увы.
Или если про это не говорить, то типа не знаем про это. 
На фотографиях 44 года и нынешних - одинаковые обшарпанные развалины.
Немцы конечно враги были, но может это был жестокий урок для славян. Как это ни грустно.

----------


## Sergey_L

Так, побаловался на досуге))

----------


## Sergey_L

Фото разрушенной Думы, это 1941 год или последняя бомбежка в 1944 году???[/QUOTE]

Это 41-й. Румыны потом отремонтировали здание. А часы с выбитыми сегментами часто встречаются на снимках 42-43 годов, и даже есть на кинокадрах.

----------


## Jorjic

> А чего ж на правду обижаться.  Одесса - сплошная помойка, увы.
> Или если про это не говорить, то типа не знаем про это. 
> На фотографиях 44 года и нынешних - одинаковые обшарпанные развалины.
> Немцы конечно враги были, но может это был жестокий урок для славян. Как это ни грустно.


 Ну зачем нарываться? Откройте тему и там сидите в этом самом. Зачем же сюда лезть, тем более ощущая безнаказанность. Вам же не могут сказать, что о вас думают - запрещено правилами.

----------


## Скрытик

> Так, побаловался на досуге))


  Добавь  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Вам же не могут сказать, что о вас думают - запрещено правилами.


 .... так тренируйтесь чувствовать чужие мысли на расстоянии ... и расширяйте сознание  - когда-нибудь таки постигните многогранную суть Бытия ... )))

----------


## brassl

> Ну зачем нарываться? Откройте тему и там сидите в этом самом. Зачем же сюда лезть, тем более ощущая безнаказанность. Вам же не могут сказать, что о вас думают - запрещено правилами.


 Спасибо за помощь в корректном ответе  :smileflag:

----------


## REDSOX

> .... процент качественного (профессиональный художественный уровень) оформления домов росписью был действительно не велик, но ... желающих оформить своё владение ,,по-богатому,, (в ущерб качеству и в соответствии со своим пониманием красоты) было много ...
> ... в разное время мне встречались такие росписи в старых домах по М.Арнаутской, Базарной, Пантетеймоновской и возле Привоза и даже на Средней.! Из-за низкого (дешевого) качества краски и материалов и сомнительного художественного достоинства эти росписи практически не  сохранились - осыпалась штукатурка, сильно выцвел красящий пигмент, наслоения краски и штукатурки более позднего времени ...
> .... как-то давно меня познакомили с дедушкой, который был внуком владельца одного из домов по М.Арнаутской, где местами еще сохранились элементы расписного декора - разговорились. Он сказал, что его дед сдавал фасадную часть дома под разные коммерческие конторы, а в дворовом флигеле сделал небольшую гостиницу для приезжих деловых людей - в этом же флигеле с семьёй жил и сам. А чтобы было красиво  - пригласил студента-художника, который за умеренную плату и жильё разрисовал ему парадное на сельскохозяйственную тематику ...


 Так это был тот студент и именно художник! Двадцать лет назад такую роспись и лепнину не смогли повторить мастера. Жаль , что разогнали ПТУ №3, где готовили реставраторов. Парни умели не только повторить, но и кистью владели.

----------


## brassl

> Это не Одесса. 
> Київ мабуть ,або Харків.


 Взял вот тут, рядом фото Одесские

----------


## фауст

> Взял вот тут, рядом фото Одесские


 Всё правильно.
_ 1733# Fotoalbum Luftwaffe 10. Flak Division  Kiew _ 

На фото-руины Крещатика. Слева - бывшее здание "Детского мира".

http://zalizyaka.livejournal.com/56786.html#cutid1

----------


## brassl

Тогда верхние две фото на листе (на аукционе) это то же Киев? А Одесса только одна нижняя?

----------


## фауст

> Тогда верхние две фото на листе (на аукционе) это то же Киев?


 Да .
Там виды Киева - Андреевская церковь , Оперный театр, вид на Днепр. Ну и руины Крещатика.
А  вот Одесса  -на том листе,  где написано  "*am schwarzen Meer "*

----------


## Antique

> Добавь


 Современная.

----------


## Jorjic

> А фасады потихоньку делают.


 Не так уж и потихоньку, как кажется. Над моим окном четыре дня (с 7-ми утра до позднего вечера) отбойными молотками рушили балкон. (Это ж как он был сделан?). Теперь уже пару дней пытаются выломать кувалдами балки, на которых он был закреплен. Стена ходит ходуном.
Вообще где-то уже два-три месяца работа кипит. Каждый день дежурят надсмотрщики. Я думал, что хотят управиться к Дню Города. Но ежу было понятно, что это нереально. Сейчас аврал продолжается.
Я так понял, что Тарпан разработал новый метод реставрации. Они делают верхние этажи и снимают леса, а первый этаж остается недоделанным (как с Большой Московской). Самое печальное (для меня), что забор, перегораживающий весь тротуар (и мое окно), не уберут ни в ближайшее, ни даже в отдаленное время. И мы так и будем ходить, уворачиваясь от машин. Одно хорошо - к зиме потише станет, не будут грохота с 7-ми утра.

----------


## Antique

> Не так уж и потихоньку, как кажется. Над моим окном четыре дня (с 7-ми утра до позднего вечера) отбойными молотками рушили балкон. (Это ж как он был сделан?). Теперь уже пару дней пытаются выломать кувалдами балки, на которых он был закреплен. Стена ходит ходуном.


 Зачем они его трогали, если он настолько крепок. Єто как с Симферопольским зданием, от которого осталась одна фасадная стена, которая стояла десятелетиями. Затем вдруг біло обїявлено, что стена аварийная, её нужно снести, однако разбирали больше недели, так как стена оказалась очень прочная и рушиться не желала.




> Вообще где-то уже два-три месяца работа кипит. Каждый день дежурят надсмотрщики. Я думал, что хотят управиться к Дню Города.


 Надоели эти приурочивания. Самій лучший подарок - сделать качественно и не вовремя.

----------


## Скрытик

Софиевская 9-13 очень медленно. Утром один человек копошился. И 2 на Торговой воду от моего дома таскали...

----------


## Чебурген

> Зачем они его трогали, если он настолько крепок. Єто как с Симферопольским зданием, от которого осталась одна фасадная стена, которая стояла десятелетиями. Затем вдруг біло обїявлено, что стена аварийная, е' нужно снести, однако разбирали больше недели, так как стена оказалась очень прочная и рушиться не желала.


 Прошу прощения за офф, вспомнилось:


    Остаток крепости - кирпичная стена
    На древней площади мешала горсовету,
    И вот взорвать решили стену эту,
    Чтоб вид на новый дом не портила она.
    Решенье принято. Назначен день и час,
    И как-то ночью площадь взрыв потряс,
    Но вид на новый дом при этом не открылся -
    Стена осталась, как была,
    Она лишь трещину дала,
    А новый дом напротив… развалился!
    Я к тем строителям свой обратил упрек,
    Что строят тяп да ляп, чтоб только сляпать в срок.

                                                          С. Михалков

----------


## translator

А тут страдания...

----------


## Скрытик

> А тут страдания...


  Почему страдания? Тут лица Одесситов с большой буквы. Надеюсь таки проснулись...

----------


## Верес

Петиция в защиту "Дома-стены" - культурной достопримечательности г. Одесса

----------


## Antique

> Прошу прощения за офф, вспомнилось:
> 
> 
>     Остаток крепости - кирпичная стена
>     На древней площади мешала горсовету,
>     И вот взорвать решили стену эту,
>     Чтоб вид на новый дом не портила она.
>     Решенье принято. Назначен день и час,
>     И как-то ночью площадь взрыв потряс,
> ...


  Это из серии: "Чтоб разрушить старый дом динамита грянул гром. Не сломался старый дом - рухнул новый за углом."

----------


## iryna.bag

> Почему страдания? Тут лица Одесситов с большой буквы. Надеюсь таки проснулись...


 Да, блин, похоже начинаем просыпаться ))) Никогда никуда не ходили... А тут вчера и в Воронцовском были и на защите нашего яхт-клуба. Достало уже все. За Одессу обидно. Не приходят к власти люди, которые любят и гордятся своим городом

----------


## malyutka_e

> Добавь


 Это новодел с Екатерининской :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это новодел с Екатерининской


 Или с Гоголя?

----------


## Milkaway

> Или с Гоголя?


 ... похоже - вход в бывший ресторанчик ,,Та Одесса,, на Гоголя ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Или с Гоголя?


 На Екатерининской такая же

----------


## Скрытик

Это таки Гоголя? Та Одесса.

----------


## Milkaway

> Это таки Гоголя? Та Одесса.


 ... новодел - но правильную и хорошую традицию продолжили ....

----------


## Саламандра

Раньше такая была в доме книги на Дерибасовской

----------


## Саламандра

Нужна информация по военному санаторию в парке им.Шевченко , в начале алеи славы. может у кого-то есть старые фото?

----------


## Milkaway

... теперь мало что осталось ...

 

... бывший роддом №3 - бывший особняк Гавсевича ....

----------


## Antique

> Нужна информация по военному санаторию в парке им.Шевченко , в начале алеи славы. может у кого-то есть старые фото?


 А когда его разрушили, тогда же, когда построили жилые здания? Где-то неподалёку и туберкулёзный был...

----------


## SaMoVar

А санаторий этот не на Успенской был? Там где сейчас коттеджный городок.

----------


## [email protected]

> ... теперь мало что осталось ...
> 
> Вложение 4850089 Вложение 4850091
> 
> ... бывший роддом №3 - бывший особняк Гавсевича ....


 Только вчера читала об этом бывшем роддоме.. фото
http://save.odessa.ua/novosti/sudba-roddoma/

----------


## Kamin

Это был роддом № 6.

----------


## [email protected]

> Это был роддом № 6.


 А это был особняк Гавсевича?  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Да - это он.

----------


## kafkastr

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/A02256

http://collections.yadvashem.org/photosarchive/en-us/63483.html

http://cat.auktionen-gaertner.de/GPKATAUK/8D/8C/8D8C8A/s256155.jpg?PIC

http://www.russianartandbooks.com/cgi-bin/russianart/Ar00283

----------


## Скрытик

Чуть не забанил, подумал, что спамер  :smileflag: 
Комментируйте ссылки.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Чуть не забанил, подумал, что спамер 
> Комментируйте ссылки.


 Сказывается вредность работы 

Фотки частично были. Спасибо - интересно.

----------


## Jina

Вот нашла у себя фотку.Роддом бывший.

----------


## Milkaway

.... а вот есть такое фото - Когановский дом - Белинского угол Базарной .... интересно, сохранилась ли надпись теперь (со стороны двора) ...

----------


## brassl

Если кто сегодня еще не заходил в Архив - заходите  :smileflag: . Есть немного обновлений

----------


## Trs

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=20887#top_  display_media — не 1975 год. Вагон из Харькова, окна в доме Либмана металлопластиковые. Не могу понять только когда 055 успели к нам свозить.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=20887#top_  display_media — не 1975 год. Вагон из Харькова, окна в доме Либмана металлопластиковые. Не могу понять только когда 055 успели к нам свозить.


 О. это же скриншот из моего видео. Я год назад баловался  :smileflag:  Фото это смело можно удалять.
А вагон это московский - 1278.  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

О как. А я думал, что мы пропустили важное событие, ради которого многострадальный харьковский МТВ перекрасили в вишнёво-бежевый.

----------


## Milkaway

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=20887#top_  display_media — не 1975 год. Вагон из Харькова, окна в доме Либмана металлопластиковые. Не могу понять только когда 055 успели к нам свозить.


 ... а откуда известно, что это 1975??? ... окна на четвертом этаже похожи на пластик, да и козырьки над окнами с перврго этажа в сторону Садовой времен копицентра 90-х ... может быть снимали кино и для этого ,,достали,, нужный вагончик ...

----------


## Trs

Подпись была немного длиннее

----------


## Milkaway

.... нашлись фотки 16 ст. Б.Ф. - снято лет пять назад ....

... а  когда-то были трамвайные павильоны ...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> ... а откуда известно, что это 1975??? ... окна на четвертом этаже похожи на пластик, да и козырьки над окнами с перврго этажа в сторону Садовой времен копицентра 90-х ... может быть снимали кино и для этого ,,достали,, нужный вагончик ...


 Дом снят летом прошлого года. Трамвай - вклеенная фотография, дата 1975 год взята совершенно с потолка  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вложение 4853540
> 
> .... а вот есть такое фото - Когановский дом - Белинского угол Базарной .... интересно, сохранилась ли надпись теперь (со стороны двора) ...


 Дом очень качественно отреставрирован. Я видел следы шлифовки. Старую надпись точно стёрли. Не знаю, захотели ли жильцы восстановить.

----------


## Грачиков

В это лето ещё была.

----------


## [email protected]

Скриншот выложил Олег Сивирин



> Из моей коллекции. 1968 год. "В соответствии с генпланом развития Одессы побережье море благоустраивается для массового отдыха трудящихся и выделение участков....для строительства дач и других летних строений запрещено."

----------


## [email protected]

фото выложил Ю. Рымалис



узнаваемое место.

----------


## brassl

> О. это же скриншот из моего видео. Я год назад баловался  Фото это смело можно удалять.
> А вагон это московский - 1278.


 Хулиган.  :smileflag:  (а я так красиво попался)

----------


## Milkaway

... а вот еще .... мой знакомый, который сделал фото, сказал, что это бывшая лодочная станция на 16 ст. Б.Ф....

----------


## brassl

Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Вложение 4857939 Вложение 4857955
> ... а вот еще .... мой знакомый, который сделал фото, сказал, что это бывшая лодочная станция на 16 ст. Б.Ф....


 По-моему, это не лодочная станция, а павильон Большефонтанского катерного причала, где в том числе были кассы. Эти павильоны были построены по всему побережью, где были остановки пригородных катеров. Такой павильон сохранился на Ланжероне. Кажется, в Лузановке тоже.

----------


## Milkaway

> По-моему, это не лодочная станция, а павильон Большефонтанского катерного причала, где в том числе были кассы. Эти павильоны были построены по всему побережью, где были остановки пригородных катеров. Такой павильон сохранился на Ланжероне. Кажется, в Лузановке тоже.


 ... всё может быть ... мы по этому поводу с ним поспорили - он сказал, что в 1954 году еще катера не ходили и павильон изначально никак не мог быть причалом для катеров, а вот лодочной станцией и помещением для администрации пляжа - вполне возможно ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> По-моему, это не лодочная станция, а павильон Большефонтанского катерного причала, где в том числе были кассы. Эти павильоны были построены по всему побережью, где были остановки пригородных катеров. Такой павильон сохранился на Ланжероне. Кажется, в Лузановке тоже.


 Правильный ответ  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> ... всё может быть ... мы по этому поводу с ним поспорили - он сказал, что в 1954 году еще катера не ходили и павильон изначально никак не мог быть причалом для катеров, а вот лодочной станцией и помещением для администрации пляжа - вполне возможно ...


 Не совсем так. В 1953 году появились катера типа "Аркадия" и "Жемчужина". Это можно посмотреть на сайте Одесский транспорт. В строю еще до них были прогулочные суда "Прут", "Капелла", "Петр Лукомский". 
Я, несмотря на возражения *OMF*, уверен, что во всяком случае на линии Порт - Лузановка эксплуатировались катера типа "Ласточка".

----------


## Milkaway

> Не совсем так. В 1953 году появились катера типа "Аркадия" и "Жемчужина". Это можно посмотреть на сайте Одесский транспорт. В строю еще до них были прогулочные суда "Прут", "Капелла", "Петр Лукомский". 
> Я, несмотря на возражения *OMF*, уверен, что во всяком случае на линии Порт - Лузановка эксплуатировались катера типа "Ласточка".


 .... спасибо - тогда это действительно павильон-станция возле причала катеров ...

----------


## [email protected]

_Фото выложил Ю.Рымалис_

Старый Одесский Оперный . В феврале 1810 года состоялось его открытие



Старый Одесский Оперный после пожара

----------


## brassl

В Архиве кроме этих есть еще и во время пожара  :smileflag: . Заходите

----------


## [email protected]

> В Архиве кроме этих есть еще и во время пожара . Заходите


 Спасибо!)

----------


## Milkaway

> По-моему, это не лодочная станция, а павильон Большефонтанского катерного причала, где в том числе были кассы. Эти павильоны были построены по всему побережью, где были остановки пригородных катеров. Такой павильон сохранился на Ланжероне. Кажется, в Лузановке тоже.


 ... сегодня гуляли возле моря и дошли до 16 ст.Б.Ф. - этого павильона уже и в помине нет! ....

----------


## exse

А когда то последние (по расписанию) катера забирали на морвокзал кассиров  из этих павильончиков...

----------


## Milkaway

> А когда то последние (по расписанию) катера забирали на морвокзал кассиров  из этих павильончиков...


 ... да уж - морское путешествие от морвокзала до 16 ст. и обратно - целое событие!....

----------


## kafkastr

> ... да уж - морское путешествие от морвокзала до 16 ст. и обратно - целое событие!....


 В году семьдесят четвертом мне, восьмилетней, разрешали самой прокатиться от порта до Черноморки, где мы снимали дачу. За 50 копеек (дорого, да?).

----------


## OMF

40 копеек. 10 коп. можно было припрятать на мороженое

----------


## Milkaway

.... а напомните-ка, сколько было причалов-остановок катеров в сторону Черноморки: Морвокзал, Ланжерон, Дельфин(?), Аркадия, 10-я и 13-я (?), 16-я ст Б.Ф.и Черноморка? ... была где-то карта Одессы с указанием морских причалов - но, как на зло, не могу найти ...

----------


## sashiki

Ещё в Отраде? На Дельфин они могли не заходить... Как то он у них не "котировался!"  :smileflag:  Но в разгар сезона - обязательно.

----------


## exse

На Дельфине был плав.причал.

----------


## Гидрант

И Дельфин, и Отрада появились уже после намывки пляжей и постройки длинных бетонных пирсов. До этого от Ланжерона до Аркадии шли без всяких заходов (и это было правильно - вы имели МОРЕ в натуральном виде, а не сплошные развороты-повороты у причалов на "самом малом взад-вперед"  :smileflag: ). Еще помнится, до Черноморки ходили не все - только "крупнотоннажные" Капелла и Прут, особенно, если погода была "свежая".

----------


## [email protected]

> ... да уж - морское путешествие от морвокзала до 16 ст. и обратно - целое событие!....


 да.. особенно в детстве впечатляет)

----------


## exse

> ... Еще помнится, до Черноморки ходили не все - только "крупнотоннажные" Капелла и Прут, особенно, если погода была "свежая".


 На Черноморку могли ходить все. А заходы на "новые" пляжи и в Черноморку были не у всех, т.к. пассажиропоток там был небольшой.

----------


## Гидрант

Вот нашел рекламное объявление в книге 1955 г. издания



> Управление Одесского порта доводит до общего сведения, что в летний период май-сентябрь функционируют пассажирские пригородные курортные линии
> *Одесса-порт - Лузановка- Одесса-порт* и* Одесса-порт - Аркадия - Б.Фонтан - Одесса-порт*.
> На курортных линиях курсируют пассажирские катера типа "Ласточка", ежедневно с 8 до 20 часов.
> Отход судов из порта: на Лузановку, через каждые 30 минут, на Аркадию и Б.Фонтан, через каждые   1 час 45минут
> Продажа билетов призводится на морском вокзале и в пригородных кассах Лузановки, Аркадии и Б.Фонтана.


 Получается, что  Ланжерон и Черноморка появились чуть позже  (в начале 60-х точно уже были:  плавали- знаем  :smileflag: )

----------


## kafkastr

> да.. особенно в детстве впечатляет)


 У меня тоже было такое пальтишко...

----------


## kafkastr

> .... а напомните-ка, сколько было причалов-остановок катеров в сторону Черноморки: Морвокзал, Ланжерон, Дельфин(?), Аркадия, 10-я и 13-я (?), 16-я ст Б.Ф.и Черноморка? ... была где-то карта Одессы с указанием морских причалов - но, как на зло, не могу найти ...


 13-й не было

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот нашел рекламное объявление в книге 1955 г. издания


 А нельзя более точную ссылку, кроме года издания?

----------


## exse

В рекламном буклетике 1976:
Пассажирские линии: Порт-Лузановка-Ланжерон-Дельфин-Аркадия-10ст.Б.Ф.-13ст.Б.Ф.-16 ст.Б.Ф.-Черноморка-Ильичевск

----------


## Milkaway

> В рекламном буклетике 1976:
> Пассажирские линии: Порт-Лузановка-Ланжерон-Дельфин-Аркадия-10ст.Б.Ф.-13ст.Б.Ф.-16 ст.Б.Ф.-Черноморка-Ильичевск


 .... Спасибо - так я и думала ... а про Ильичёвск даже не знала - на моей памяти в 80-е конечной была Черноморка ....

----------


## malyutka_e

Памятник Высоцкому, несмотря на протесты, уже устанавливают...: http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-ustanovili-pamyatnik-vysockomu-torgestv-021779/

----------


## malyutka_e

Для Brassl. В папке Куликово поле ФАЙЛ 26/48 - это торжества, по поводу открытия временного памятника Петру I по случаю 100-летия Полтавской победы в 1908 году. Слева виден и сам памятник. К этому событию относятся и другие фото из этой серии.

----------


## malyutka_e

28 сентября в 15 часов в Литературном музее состоится презентация книги "Легенды и были Александровского парка".

----------


## OMF

> 13-й не было


 13-я, Дельфин и Отрада были временные причалы, не каждый сезон. И не все одновременно, т.е. причал мог быть либо в Отраде, либо на Дельфине. Действительно, не все рейсы останавливались на всех портопунктах.

----------


## OMF

> .... Спасибо - так я и думала ... а про Ильичёвск даже не знала - на моей памяти в 80-е конечной была Черноморка ....


 Из Черноморки в Ильичевск ходили катера Ильичевского порта, а не Одесского. Но не всегда...

----------


## Milkaway

> 28 сентября в 15 часов в Литературном музее состоится презентация книги "Легенды и были Александровского парка".


 ... Наконец-то! .... а вход свободный или по приглашениям ??? ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> ... Наконец-то! .... а вход свободный или по приглашениям ??? ...


 ????????????

----------


## Milkaway

> ????????????


 .... всё ясно - на VIP-места в первых рядах - приглашения ... для всех остальных - вход свободный ... всё как всегда ...

----------


## Гидрант

> А нельзя более точную ссылку, кроме года издания?


 Кто сказал нельзя?  :smileflag:  "Курорты Одессы. Справочник. Под общей редакцией к.м.н. А.В. Соколова" . Одесское областное издательство, 1955, 142 стр.

Учитывая, что к печати подписано 26.01.1955, а подписано к набору 25.10.1954, то можно считать даже не 1955, а 1954 г. Реклама - всяческая: от памятки ГАИ пешеходам, до объявлений Табакторга  занимает внутренние обложки  и пару десятков последних страниц, среди них и расписание катеров.

----------


## Jorjic

> .... всё ясно - на VIP-места в первых рядах - приглашения ... для всех остальных - вход свободный ... всё как всегда ...


 Справедливости ради дожен заметить, что на подобные мероприятия в Литмузее (во всяком на которых я был) вход абсолютно свободный.

----------


## brassl

> Для Brassl. В папке Куликово поле ФАЙЛ 26/48 - это торжества, по поводу открытия временного памятника Петру I по случаю 100-летия Полтавской победы в 1908 году. Слева виден и сам памятник. К этому событию относятся и другие фото из этой серии.


 Спасибо! 

В Архиве 8 100  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Справедливости ради дожен заметить, что на подобные мероприятия в Литмузее (во всяком на которых я был) вход абсолютно свободный.


 ... я не зря хотела уточнить этот вопрос  - несколько раз лично сталкивалась с тем, что  знакомые (или знакомые знакомых) приглашают на  культурные мероприятия ( выставки, презентации, творческие встречи и дт.) не зная в полном объеме условий организатора ... согласитесь, неприятно придя на выставку или презентацию, вдруг узнать, что попасть на нее можно лишь по приглашению .... 
... поймите, пожалуйста, меня правильно - я никаким образом никого не хочу обидеть...

----------


## Алик Савенков

> 28 сентября в 15 часов в Литературном музее состоится презентация книги "Легенды и были Александровского парка".


 А на Книжке презентация уже была наверное, уже есть в продаже.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А на Книжке презентация уже была наверное, уже есть в продаже.


 На "Книжке" цена 1000 гривен, и книг у них было до 6-ти штук. Сурилов сдал свои авторские. Так что это не презентация, а грабеж. Двойная накрутка.

----------


## malyutka_e

Что-то все молчат о презентации книги о первых кладбищах Одессы Пойзнера и Губаря.

----------


## [email protected]

Вот прочитала такой эпизод (М. Пойзнер)

Жила в Одессе, где-то на Колонтаевской — этой настороженной молдаванской улице — обычная еврейская семья. Отец, мать, сын и дочь. Жили, как все вокруг, особенно ничем не выделяясь. Отец работал примусником на Привозе. Мать хозяйничала по дому. Сын 23-го года рождения, дочь —где-то там 30-го.
Детство. 5-й трамвай, 14-я школа, Староконный базар… Черноморская школе юнг. Пароход "Крым". Потом война...
Черноморский флот. Сначала Одесса, потом Севастополь . Потом морская пехота. Многих снимали с кораблей — на суше они были нужнее.
Отгремел 41-й, пробежали 42-й и 43-й. Были ранения — разные ранения. … Потом опять штыковые атаки, рукопашная с наброшенным на руку ремнем с морской бляхой...вместо автомата ...
В 44-м уже чувствовался воздух той самой большой Победы. И вот Одесса. На все про все — не более трех часов. Прошел через весь город — от разрушенного железнодорожного вокзала до своей Колонтаевской. И вспомнил многое... Несколько раз останавливал военный патруль.
Ребята улыбались, увидя по документам, что он одессит.
В лихом парне в синей фланельке и бескозырке, с боевыми наградами тяжело было узнать того 18-летнего пацана, который уходил с этого двора в военную бесконечность.
Все быстро стало на свои места. Во дворе помогли разобраться. Мать, отец и сестра убиты еще в ноябре 41-го. Сосед по лестничной клетке прятал их у себя. Румынские полицаи вместе с нашими "помощниками", обшарив двор, уходили ни с чем. Но что-то пронюхавший дворник вернул их назад и дал правильную ориентировку. Жена дворника даже помогла открыть своим ключом нужную дверь черного хода. За укрывательство евреев расстреляли и соседа.
...Зашел в дворницкую. Ноги сами шли. В кармане рука сжимала трофейный браунинг. Дворник нагло ухмылялся. Его жена не могла успокоиться: "Смотри, не всех еще добили. И этот опять здесь...". Он не слыхал ее слов, глаза натыкались на знакомые вещи из родительской квартиры. Все то, что стояло перед глазами все эти годы.
Парень объявил приговор и сам привел его в исполнение. Браунинг не подвел...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Что-то все молчат о презентации книги о первых кладбищах Одессы Пойзнера и Губаря.


 Презентации не было. Была тусовка.  Говорят, что даже не дали подержать книгу в руках 
Об купить и получить авторский автограф  вообще речи не было

----------


## Jorjic

> Вложение 4853540
> 
> .... а вот есть такое фото - Когановский дом - Белинского угол Базарной .... интересно, сохранилась ли надпись теперь (со стороны двора) ...


 


> Дом очень качественно отреставрирован. Я видел следы шлифовки. Старую надпись точно стёрли. Не знаю, захотели ли жильцы восстановить.


 Я тогда не вмешивался, чтобы меня опять не обвинили в пессимизме и неверии в человечество. Сегодня по дороге с моря заехал посмотреть. Дом действительно качественно отшлифован, но только с фасада. Что было написано в смете на ремонт - каждый может попытаться угадать. Надпись от варваров-по-должности устояла, но от варваров-любителей слегка пострадала.

----------


## Пушкин

*Всем! Всем! Всем!* 
Только что демонтировали ещё одну небольшую одесскую достопримечательность - последнюю афишную тумбу на углу Пушкинской и Греческой.

----------


## Milkaway

> Я тогда не вмешивался, чтобы меня опять не обвинили в пессимизме и неверии в человечество. Сегодня по дороге с моря заехал посмотреть. Дом действительно качественно отшлифован, но только с фасада. Что было написано в смете на ремонт - каждый может попытаться угадать. Надпись от варваров-по-должности устояла, но от варваров-любителей слегка пострадала.


 ... что тут сказать - полная деградация ...
 удивительно другое - надписи ,,дрова-уголь,, наверное лет пятьдесят - не меньше, а может быть и существенно больше и несмотря ни на что она таки сохранилась ... чтобы какие-то малолетние идиоты, мнящие себя людьми творческими так ,,креативно,, ,,облагородили,, городскую среду ........... печально .....
.... прошлое фото сделал мой знакомый лет пять назад, когда только начинали шлифовать Когановский дом. Он рассказал, что во время съёмки мимо проходила пожилая женщина и увидев ,что эту  надпись фотографируют, пожалела, что ее скорее всего уже скоро не будет и добавила, что надпись они оберегают - чистят веником, не дают клеить объявления .....

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 4871394*Всем! Всем! Всем!* 
> Только что демонтировали ещё одну небольшую одесскую достопримечательность - последнюю афишную тумбу на углу Пушкинской и Греческой.


 .... на реставрацию??? .... или ..... не повторилась бы история с афишной тумбой, которая стояла на Тираспольской возле гомеопатической аптеки ...

----------


## odessa_forever

> Что-то все молчат о презентации книги о первых кладбищах Одессы Пойзнера и Губаря.


 Презентация была. Книги с презентации вроде пошли в школы и библиотеки бесплатно. Поскольку весь тираж спонсировал Тарпан, он же и будет запускать книгу в продажу и устанавливать на нее цену. А авторам дадут авторские экземпляры, которыми они вольны распоряжаться по своему усмотрению.

----------


## [email protected]

> .... *на реставрацию???* .... или ..... не повторилась бы история с афишной тумбой, которая стояла на Тираспольской возле гомеопатической аптеки ...


 Боюсь, что на дачу..

----------


## Jorjic

> Вложение 4871394*Всем! Всем! Всем!* 
> Только что демонтировали ещё одну небольшую одесскую достопримечательность - последнюю афишную тумбу на углу Пушкинской и Греческой.


 А разве это не старая трансформаторная будка?

----------


## [email protected]

> А разве это не старая трансформаторная будка?


 Два в одном?

----------


## Пушкин

Вот фото: Остановить процесс не удалось, как и не удалось добиться хоть каких либо документов - в ответ только мат...

----------


## Jorjic

> Два в одном?


 Ну, то, на чем клеют афиши и объявления, не обязательно афишная тумба. Просто мне помнятся на них таблички типа "Не влезай - убьет!". Родители говорили, что дотрагиваться до них нельзя, а мы все норовили на них покрутиться.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Вот фото: Остановить процесс не удалось, как и не удалось добиться хоть каких либо документов - в ответ только мат...


 из новостей

Единственный сохранившийся в Одессе действующий распределительный электрощит, построенный в 1910-х годах Бельгийским акционерным обществом при электрификации города, демонтировали сегодня утром сотрудники ОАО «Одессаоблэнерго».

Об этом «Думской» сообщили очевидцы произошедшего, заявив, что «сняли старинную афишную тумбу» (объект действительно похож на афишную тумбу, хотя таковой не является).

В пресс-службе энергоснабжающей компании нам подтвердили информацию о демонтаже.

«Городские власти несколько раз делали нам замечания по поводу внешнего вида этой исторической станции. Наши сотрудники сегодня ее сняли, чтобы отправить на реставрацию, после которой объект вернется на свое место», — добавил представитель ОАО.

К слову, в Одессе сохранилась всего одна дореволюционная афишная тумба – на углу Тираспольской и Кузнечной улиц. (с)

То что ее поставят обратно. я очень сомневаюсь.

----------


## Milkaway

> Ну, то, на чем клеют афиши и объявления, не обязательно афишная тумба. Просто мне помнятся на них таблички типа "Не влезай - убьет!". Родители говорили, что дотрагиваться до них нельзя, а мы все норовили на них покрутиться.


 .... помню, что когда пытались сохранить на своём месте бетонную афишную тумбу на Тираспольской, приводили как пример эту - в смысле, что ее приспособили под трансформаторную будку с незначительными изменениями. Красивое навершие в виде купола с короной осталось в неизменном виде ....

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
В папке одесских фотомастерских 900 фото!

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> .... помню, что когда пытались сохранить на своём месте бетонную афишную тумбу на Тираспольской, приводили как пример эту - в смысле, *что ее приспособили под трансформаторную будку с незначительными изменениям*и. Красивое навершие в виде купола с короной осталось в неизменном виде ....


 это и есть трансформаторная будка изначально, как пишут




> Единственный сохранившийся в Одессе действующий распределительный электрощит, построенный в 1910-х годах Бельгийским акционерным обществом при электрификации города, демонтировали сегодня утром сотрудники ОАО «Одессаоблэнерго».

----------


## Milkaway

.... очень сильно сомневает, что будет нормальная реставрация .... Пример - афишная тумба, что была на Тираспольской. При реконструкции улицы ее обещали бережно снять, отреставрировать и перенести всего на пару метров дальше в сторону Кузнечной .... но, как оказалось позже, то что поставили взамен  - это не та дореволюционная тумба, а новодел, который даже не смогли сделать по-новому с соблюдением размеров и пропорций!!! И это было очень заметно при сравнении фотофиксаций - но... по сложившейся традиции - ответственные товарищи всё отрицали ... типа тумба есть - есть, ее даже подштукатурили и покрасили в тон с соседним домом - так скажите спасибо и не морочьте голову!!! ....

----------


## Пушкин

> из новостей
> 
> Единственный сохранившийся в Одессе действующий распределительный электрощит, построенный в 1910-х годах Бельгийским акционерным обществом при электрификации города, демонтировали сегодня утром сотрудники ОАО «Одессаоблэнерго».
> 
> Об этом «Думской» сообщили очевидцы произошедшего, заявив, что «сняли старинную афишную тумбу» (объект действительно похож на афишную тумбу, хотя таковой не является).
> 
> В пресс-службе энергоснабжающей компании нам подтвердили информацию о демонтаже.
> 
> «Городские власти несколько раз делали нам замечания по поводу внешнего вида этой исторической станции. Наши сотрудники сегодня ее сняли, чтобы отправить на реставрацию, после которой объект вернется на свое место», — добавил представитель ОАО.
> ...


 На Думскую я звонил, действующем этот электрощит был наверно до войны, а последние время - это афишная тумба... И ещё вопрос - что за электрощит если к нему даже провода не подходят?

----------


## Antique

> это и есть трансформаторная будка изначально, как пишут


 В перечне 2009-го года указан ХІХ-й век. В 1910-е, кстати ставили бетонные.

----------


## [email protected]

А на месте нельзя было её привести в божеский вид?

----------


## Пушкин

> А на месте нельзя было её привести в божеский вид?


  Я так думаю что изначально планировали на металлолом и только после звонков депутатов и общественных организаций - началась реставрация. Это из серии - "* тихо, ша, уже никто никуда не идёт...*"

----------


## exse

Это же была тумба-кормилица, а когда повзрослели то и поилица.  В детстве на спор за мороженное, а позже и за пиво обещали сдвинуть эту тумбу с места. Там внизу была приварена ручка и за нее можно было ее вращать. 

Жаль, что ее уже не будет. Во всяком случае, сомневаюсь, что ее опять сделают поворотной.

Кстати, в трансформаторной (?) будке на углу Степовая стрит - Прохоровская авеню установили металлопластиковую дверь - наверное будет очередной бизнес-центр.

----------


## Milkaway

... а вот так выглядела тумба с Тираспольской ....

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это же была тумба-кормилица, а когда повзрослели то и поилица.  В детстве на спор за мороженное, а позже и за пиво обещали сдвинуть эту тумбу с места. Там внизу была приварена ручка и за нее можно было ее вращать..


 Верно, на спор проворачивал её кожух на 360*.

----------


## Kamin

На Белиского старую трасформаторную будку превратили в магазинчик по продаже цветов. Видно такое же делают на Степовой.

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> На Думскую я звонил, действующем этот электрощит был наверно до войны, а последние время - это афишная тумба... И ещё вопрос - что за электрощит если к нему даже провода не подходят?


 Не знаю меня вообще смущают всякие реставрации.Вспомнила сразу про решетку возле ж.д. вокзала.

----------


## Скрытик

> На Белиского старую трасформаторную будку превратили в магазинчик по продаже цветов. Видно такое же делают на Степовой.


  Лучше так, чем как на Софиевской сделали

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## Семирек

Не знаю, была ли такая открытка с дореволюционным видом лестницы оперного театра? На всякий случай выкладываю:

----------


## Antique

> Кстати, в трансформаторной (?)


 В трансформаторной. 

 будке на углу Степовая стрит - Прохоровская авеню установили металлопластиковую дверь - наверное будет очередной бизнес-центр.[/QUOTE]Кстати, если я не ошибаюсь, то это был один из немногих павильонов с аутентичными дверями.




> На Белиского старую трасформаторную будку превратили в магазинчик по продаже цветов. Видно такое же делают на Степовой.


 получилось одно убожество, причём не последнюю роль сыграла цветовая схема покраски. У горадминистрации нет совести.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (фото с кладбища известные, в сети, но качество не очень. Может у кого есть хорошего качества?)

----------


## brassl

> 


 Большое спасибо! Плюсик поставить не могу, плюсомет не работает 
Там на 9 минуте в первом ролике ребята играют в баскетбол. Здание рядом. Это что и где? 
Кстати раньше при обсуждении какой то фото (склероз, не помню какой) спорили на счет наличия баскетбольных корзин, говорили что их не было. Вот подтверждение что были  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (фото с кладбища известные, в сети, но качество не очень. Может у кого есть хорошего качества?)


 ... файл 9/18741 - похоже, что демонстрация идет по Ланжероновской (видимо, в обратном направлении с Дерибасовской - Ришельевской), а группа товарищей стоят на фоне дома Ланжероновская,24 - Екатерининская,12 (бывш.ресторан Робина), хотя в наши дни он выглядит несколько по-другому ... но, возможно - я ошибаюсь....

----------


## brassl

> ... файл 9/18741 - похоже, что демонстрация идет по Ланжероновской (видимо, в обратном направлении с Дерибасовской - Ришельевской), а группа товарищей стоят на фоне дома Ланжероновская,24 - Екатерининская,12 (бывш.ресторан Робина), хотя в наши дни он выглядит несколько по-другому ... но, возможно - я ошибаюсь....


 А можно ссылки на файлы? Или подпишите, если не трудно, в комментах. А то я по номерам путаюсь.
Если у кого появляються мысли или информация по фото - пишите в комментах, если это возможно.
Нашел фамилии девушек с этой фотографии, вечером подпишу.

----------


## [email protected]

> Большое спасибо! Плюсик поставить не могу, плюсомет не работает 
> *Там на 9 минуте в первом ролике ребята играют в баскетбол. Здание рядом. Это что и где?* 
> Кстати раньше при обсуждении какой то фото (склероз, не помню какой) спорили на счет наличия баскетбольных корзин, говорили что их не было. Вот подтверждение что были


 К сожалению не могу ответить.

Есть ещё интересные ролики, но я подумала, что их многие видели, поэтому не выкладывала


  *Показать скрытый текст* *видео*Пляж "Аркадия", 1929 г.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wgXQenipJWc

Привоз 1929 г.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thiRbboSOQQ

Одесса  лето 1942
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9cCv5GlcoTM

Одесса в 1930-е
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VZHjWK9QHcc

Изящная жизнь (эпизоды с видами Одессы) 1932 г  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=POYTHxH9Lss

----------


## Jorjic

> Большое спасибо! Плюсик поставить не могу, плюсомет не работает 
> Там на 9 минуте в первом ролике ребята играют в баскетбол. Здание рядом. Это что и где? 
> Кстати раньше при обсуждении какой то фото (склероз, не помню какой) спорили на счет наличия баскетбольных корзин, говорили что их не было. Вот подтверждение что были


 Плюсик поставил. 
Это обсуждалось мое фото с пикника 1939 года. Все-таки там речь шла о вроде бы баскетбольном щите на пустыре на склонах у моря, а не в городе.

----------


## brassl

Родный институт, только что нашел  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> ... файл 9/18741 - похоже, что демонстрация идет по Ланжероновской (видимо, в обратном направлении с Дерибасовской - Ришельевской), а группа товарищей стоят на фоне дома Ланжероновская,24 - Екатерининская,12 (бывш.ресторан Робина), хотя в наши дни он выглядит несколько по-другому ... но, возможно - я ошибаюсь....


 .... этот файл из последних добавлений, рядом с рекламкой ягодного мармелада бр. Крахмальниковых )))) ...

----------


## Milkaway

> ... файл 9/18741 - похоже, что демонстрация идет по Ланжероновской (видимо, в обратном направлении с Дерибасовской - Ришельевской), а группа товарищей стоят на фоне дома Ланжероновская,24 - Екатерининская,12 (бывш.ресторан Робина), хотя в наши дни он выглядит несколько по-другому ... но, возможно - я ошибаюсь....


 .... этот файл из последних добавлений, рядом с рекламкой ягодного мармелада бр. Крахмальниковых )))) ...

----------


## Семирек

Еще один вид лестницы в оперном:

----------


## SaMoVar

> Большое спасибо! Плюсик поставить не могу, плюсомет не работает 
> Там на 9 минуте в первом ролике ребята играют в баскетбол. Здание рядом. Это что и где? 
> Кстати раньше при обсуждении какой то фото (склероз, не помню какой) спорили на счет наличия баскетбольных корзин, говорили что их не было. Вот подтверждение что были


  Это "Человек с киноаппаратом". Я выклдывал стопкадры оттуда. Есть на DVD в шикарном качестве.

----------


## Trs

А может ли кто-то мне запринтскринить из Человека с киноаппаратом одесский вагон вот такой вот http://odessatrolley.com/Photogallery1/Pictures/401.jpg внешности? Трамвайное депо, выложенное *SaMoVar*, в музее выставил, вот и его тоже хочется.

----------


## [email protected]

> А может ли кто-то мне запринтскринить из Человека с киноаппаратом одесский вагон вот такой вот http://odessatrolley.com/Photogallery1/Pictures/401.jpg внешности? Трамвайное депо, выложенное *SaMoVar*, в музее выставил, вот и его тоже хочется.


 А с какого ролика? "Человека с киноаппаратом" много. И скажите, на какой минуте Вам кадр нравится)

----------


## victor.odessa

У меня нет слов. Читайте сами :

"Одесский морской торговый порт рассматривает возможность соединения морского вокзала с центром города наземным метро. Об этом на пресс-конференции заявил начальник порта Юрий Васьков. По его словам, в настоящее время затруднена коммуникация морвокзала с историческим центром города, что доставляет существенные неудобства туристам, прибывающим в город на круизных судах.
"Мы рассматриваем возможность соединить морвокзал с приморским бульваром наземным метро или монорельсами. Сейчас мы ведем переговоры с мэрией на этот счет. Есть такое желание и у министра инфраструктуры Колесникова", — сказал он."
http://delo.ua/ukraine/v-odesse-morvokzal-soedinjat-s-centrom-goroda-nazemnym-metro-185670/

Капец Приморскому бульвару.

----------


## brassl

Подписал военное фото, нашел фото Богомольца, фотомастерская Готлиб

----------


## Jorjic

> У меня нет слов. Читайте сами :
> "Одесский морской торговый порт рассматривает возможность соединения морского вокзала с центром города наземным метро... 
> Капец Приморскому бульвару.


 Надеюсь, что это прожекты. Со временем глядишь "или ишак сдохнет или падишах помрет".

----------


## victor.odessa

> Надеюсь, что это прожекты. Со временем глядишь "или ишак сдохнет или падишах помрет".


 Хотелось бы верить, но этот бредовый проект уже не первый раз озвучивается.

----------


## SaMoVar

> А может ли кто-то мне запринтскринить из Человека с киноаппаратом одесский вагон вот такой вот http://odessatrolley.com/Photogallery1/Pictures/401.jpg внешности? Трамвайное депо, выложенное *SaMoVar*, в музее выставил, вот и его тоже хочется.


 Это не из "Человека...". Там такого нет. НА pixs.ru мои трамваи удалились((( Попробую на выходных стопкадры половить.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Подписал военное фото, нашел фото Богомольца, фотомастерская Готлиб


  Военное фото 22 апреля 1944 года. Оказывается, это постановочное фото))) На reibert выложена серия.

----------


## kafkastr

> У меня нет слов. Читайте сами :
> 
> "Одесский морской торговый порт рассматривает возможность соединения морского вокзала с центром города наземным метро. Об этом на пресс-конференции заявил начальник порта Юрий Васьков. По его словам, в настоящее время затруднена коммуникация морвокзала с историческим центром города, что доставляет существенные неудобства туристам, прибывающим в город на круизных судах.
> "Мы рассматриваем возможность соединить морвокзал с приморским бульваром наземным метро или монорельсами. Сейчас мы ведем переговоры с мэрией на этот счет. Есть такое желание и у министра инфраструктуры Колесникова", — сказал он."
> http://delo.ua/ukraine/v-odesse-morvokzal-soedinjat-s-centrom-goroda-nazemnym-metro-185670/
> 
> Капец Приморскому бульвару.


 А фуникулёр слабо держать в рабочем состоянии? А до фуникулёра можно и ножками потопать. Кстати, для иностранных туристов всегда существовали автобусы "Интурист", которые их подвозили куда угодно.
Эскалатор был ИМХО удобнее для перемещения масс.

----------


## Screech

Может это видео такой уж ценности сегодня не составляет,но лет через 50,будет также раритетом) и его найдут в этой теме!

----------


## Trs

> Это не из "Человека...". Там такого нет. НА pixs.ru мои трамваи удалились((( Попробую на выходных стопкадры половить.


 Там есть вагон № 421, одесский, вместе с ним показывают стоянку такси или извозчиков.

----------


## brassl

Где у нас был такой???

----------


## REDSOX

> А фуникулёр слабо держать в рабочем состоянии? А до фуникулёра можно и ножками потопать. Кстати, для иностранных туристов всегда существовали автобусы "Интурист", которые их подвозили куда угодно.
> Эскалатор был ИМХО удобнее для перемещения масс.


 Уже несколько лет вижу одну и ту же картину. Приходит пароход. Или автобусы не предусмотрены под инвалидные кресла, или инвалиды сами хотят поездить, не знаю... И вот они спускаются к Потёмкинской, останавливаются и начинают искать способ подняться вверх в город. Фуникулёр утром не работает. Никогда!!!! Иностранцы, такие чистенькие и ухоженные, начинают метаться вокруг грязных и обосцанных фуникулёра, будок. Немая сцена. Занавес.
Постоянно такие проколы с иностранными пенсионерами, которых не ставят в известность, принимающие турфирмы, о неработающей подъёмной машине. 
В такие минуты мне стыдно за свой город.
Нигде в мире я не встречал более хамского и оскорбительного отношения к иностранцам, а к туристам тем более.
Извините за оффтоп. Наболело.

----------


## [email protected]

> Где у нас был такой???


 
Жуковского, 14 ? Или офис в другом месте был, или адрес неверный..

----------


## brassl

Спасибо! А я нашел вот тут, но главное уже в нашем Архиве  :smileflag:

----------


## IrinKa_kartinKa

> Уже несколько лет вижу одну и ту же картину. Приходит пароход. Или автобусы не предусмотрены под инвалидные кресла, или инвалиды сами хотят поездить, не знаю... И вот они спускаются к Потёмкинской, останавливаются и начинают искать способ подняться вверх в город. Фуникулёр утром не работает. Никогда!!!! Иностранцы, такие чистенькие и ухоженные, начинают метаться вокруг грязных и обосцанных фуникулёра, будок. Немая сцена. Занавес.
> Постоянно такие проколы с иностранными пенсионерами, которых не ставят в известность, принимающие турфирмы, о неработающей подъёмной машине. 
> В такие минуты мне стыдно за свой город.
> Нигде в мире я не встречал более хамского и оскорбительного отношения к иностранцам, а к туристам тем более.
> Извините за оффтоп. Наболело.


 Я одного своего знакомого швейцарца не знала вообще куда повести, чтобы грязи не было( а на вопросы почему у нас в нормальном состоянии только рестораны, магазины и казино, устала отвечать. Возле дома Руссова у него такое было лицо будто приведение увидел( а вы говорите фуникулер, найдите у нас пандусы нормальные для инвалидных колясок, их по пальцам рук можно пересчитать.

з.ы. мдя до Львова нам, как до луны, а до Европы подавно в отношении памятников архитектуры и не только этого.

----------


## Jorjic

> ...В такие минуты мне стыдно за свой город...


 Вы счастливый человек. Таких минут все-таки относительно не так уж много. А хамское отношение к своим - это привычно, нормально и в глаза не бросается.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Спасибо! А я нашел вот тут, но главное уже в нашем Архиве


 А здесь находится оригинал: http://milij-rizhik.livejournal.com/693523.html  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

... у Олега Губаря есть упоминание о том, что в начале ХХ века на улице Полтавской Победы (Канатная) в доме№ 15 было представительство фирмы ,,Мерседес,, а в доме № 22 - представительство ,,Форд,, ...

----------


## myspring73

Два вопроса имеется к специалистам.
1. помнится, что прямо напротив тогда еще ресторана "Киев" били такие странные бетонные аквариумы. Никто не знает, откуда они там взялись и куда (когда) оттуда аннигилировались?
2. Где-то в районе того же ресторана "Киев" ниже по Бунина был какой-то Областной шахматно-шашечный клуб или что-то вроде этого. Правда ли это?

----------


## Скрытик

> Два вопроса имеется к специалистам.
> 1. помнится, что прямо напротив тогда еще ресторана "Киев" били такие странные бетонные аквариумы. Никто не знает, откуда они там взялись и куда (когда) оттуда аннигилировались?


  Это была трансформаторная подстанция.

----------


## Kamin

Аквариумы действительно были. Там теперь стоит памятник Адаму Мицкевичу.

----------


## Milkaway

> Это была трансформаторная подстанция.


 ... трансформаторная подстанция ??? ... в детстве мы каждый день вечером гуляли в этом скверике и я отлично помню, что сбоку была дерь, куда заходила женщина чистить эти самые аквариумы и кормить рыбок ... внутри был узкий коридор для хранения инвентаря и корма ... могла ли быть там подстанция ....
а вот напротив аквариума был небольшой фонтан, но на моей памяти он всегда был пуст ...

----------


## verda

Это были прямоугольные бетонные формы, украшенные по бокам цветными керамическими изображениями рыб (отсюда воспоминание об "аквариумах"). Автор керамик - одесский скульптор Лина Кнюх.

----------


## myspring73

> Это были прямоугольные бетонные формы, украшенные по бокам цветными керамическими изображениями рыб (отсюда воспоминание об "аквариумах"). Автор керамик - одесский скульптор Лина Кнюх.


 я дико извиняюсь, но рыбы там плавали настоящие

----------


## Milkaway

> Это были прямоугольные бетонные формы, украшенные по бокам цветными керамическими изображениями рыб (отсюда воспоминание об "аквариумах"). Автор керамик - одесский скульптор Лина Кнюх.


 .... ну да, чаша фонтана была прямоугольная с несколькими террасами, а за чашей (со стороны пр.Мира) была прямоугольная бетонная форма, украшенная рыбами ... а бетонная коробка аквариума с живыми рыбками находилась примерно в том месте, где теперь стоит Мицкевич ....годах в девяностых рядом с бетонным, уже не работающим, аквариумом была квартирная биржа  - его окна были забиты фанерой и на них клеили объявления ...

----------


## SaMoVar

Был пруд, на сваях стояла бетонная коробка с окнами. Окна представляли собой аквариумы. С краёв здания в пруд капала водичка. В куб вела лесенка, по которой поднималась женщина, обслуживающая аквариумы. Мне всегда там нравилось на рыбок смотреть.
Стены были оформлены гравием или галькой. По-моему, гравием.

----------


## exse

> 2. Где-то в районе того же ресторана "Киев" ниже по Бунина был какой-то Областной шахматно-шашечный клуб или что-то вроде этого. Правда ли это?


 Кажется он был на Жуковского и открывал его Карпов.

----------


## SaMoVar

Шахматно-шашечный был на Успенской, 60. Там, где сейчас ЗАГС. Успенская угол Александровского.

----------


## myspring73

> Кажется он был на Жуковского и открывал его Карпов.


 вот Карпова я тоже помню.. а вот место вспомнить никак не могу

----------


## Pinky

> вот Карпова я тоже помню.. а вот место вспомнить никак не могу


  Одесский Шахматно-Шашечный Клуб
ул. Жуковского, 31
Город: Одесса, 65045
Телефон: (0482) 22-28-44
Fax: (0482) 22-28-44

----------


## Torry Kratch

> 1. помнится, что прямо напротив тогда еще ресторана "Киев" били такие странные бетонные аквариумы. Никто не знает, откуда они там взялись и куда (когда) оттуда аннигилировались?


 Это был *морской* аквариум. В нём кефаль плавала. Но не особо ухоженный он был, к сожалению, на моей памяти (Я 73-го года).

----------


## kafkastr

Был ещё один фонтан (бассейн) с рыбами, каменными (бетонными?). С правой стороны от лестницы с Дерибасовской на Польский спуск ближе к спуску есть площадка, там был этот фонтан.

----------


## myspring73

> Это был *морской* аквариум. В нём кефаль плавала. Но не особо ухоженный он был, к сожалению, на моей памяти (Я 73-го года).


 Длина кефали обычно составляет 40—50 см (до 90 см), вес — до 7 кг. 
вы ничего не путаете? а морскую воду, видимо, привозили раз в два дня в цистерне... я думаю, мне бы запомнилось, что рыбки плавают там в локоть длиной, но запомнились рыбки, близкие к аквариумным

----------


## Jorjic

> Длина кефали обычно составляет 40—50 см (до 90 см), вес — до 7 кг.


 


> Кефаль-остронос (Liza saliens) – самый маленький вид черноморской кефали, вес его не превышает  500 гр, а длина – 25 см.


 


> Кефаль-сингиль (Liza aurata) является самым многочисленным видом среди кефалей  Черного моря, но по размерному ряду заметно уступает лобану: вес редко превышает 0,3-1 кг, а длина – 25-35 см.


 


> Кефаль не требовательна ни в отношении кислорода, ни в отношении солености воды. Жизнь этих рыб проходит в морях и заливах, лиманах и устьях рек. Она нерестится в море, а для нагула переходит в пресные воды, где и кормится до осени. На зиму  опять уходит в море. Но если ей приходится оставаться изолированной от моря, то кефаль может и не уходить.


 http://main.golovrubvod.kiev.ua/inde...d=39&Itemid=84

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE]


> Помнится, что прямо напротив тогда еще ресторана "Киев" били такие странные бетонные аквариумы. Никто не знает, откуда они там взялись и куда (когда) оттуда аннигилировались?


 Да, когда-то там был бетонно-стеклянный аквариум. Потом, когда рыба сдохла, там была кафешка единственная на Алекс. проспекте (тогда просп. мира), где шеф-поваром работал брат моей жены. Потом ее закрыли, а через некоторое время ее сровняли с землей. Мицкевич стоит не на этом месте, а немного сбоку и ближе к дороге.

----------


## Antique

> Где у нас был такой???


 Возможно Успенская, 51, где некий А.И. Гомберг торговал автомобилями Форд, уайт и грузовиками Граммсон и держал мастерскую. Но проверить сложно, так как это административное здание которое кем-то выкуплено и судя по всему пустует. Во двор не проникнуть. Здание имеет флигеля, один из которых может быть изображён на фото. Самое интересное, что здание построено в начале ХХ го века как и гаражи на снимке. И то и другое  - стиль модерн.

Печально, но я как-то летом мимо него проходил - перестраивается.

----------


## Jorjic

К вопросу об Александровском проспекте. Мне казалось, что я эти фото выкладывал, но в архиве их не обнаружил. Это, я думаю, 1954 год.

----------


## malyutka_e

Для Brassl. ФАЙЛ 5/8152 это не Дерибас, а Ателье Рембрандта, дом Хакаловской.

----------


## malyutka_e

> К вопросу об Александровском проспекте. Мне казалось, что я эти фото выкладывал, но в архиве их не обнаружил. Это, я думаю, 1954 год.


 Уважаемый Jorjic. По-моему, Вам надо сменить сканер. Вы выкладываете уникальные вещи, но в таком жутком качестве, что хочется плакать.

----------


## Грачиков

Представительство Форд-Уайт в Одессе ул.Успенская 51.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Где у нас был такой???


 Предложу свой вариант- Гаванная, 3. Читаем у В.Нетребского:"Привлекают внимание флигели во втором дворе. Основатель клуба "Авто-ретро" Б.Грачиков рассказал, что здесь 11 сентября 1912г. был освящён комплекс зданий Одесского автомобильного общества (клуб, гараж и пр.)". Осталось дождаться мнения самого Бориса, он иногда к нам заглядывает на форум.

----------


## brassl

> Для Brassl. ФАЙЛ 5/8152 это не Дерибас, а Ателье Рембрандта, дом Хакаловской.


 Спасибо! Опечатка  :smileflag:  Сейчас исправлю

----------


## malyutka_e

> Представительство Форд-Уайт в Одессе ул.Успенская 51.


 Боря, это ты прочел в справочнике автомобилиста ?

----------


## Antique

> Предложу свой вариант- Гаванная, 3. Читаем у В.Нетребского:"Привлекают внимание флигели во втором дворе. Основатель клуба "Авто-ретро" Б.Грачиков рассказал, что здесь 11 сентября 1912г. был освящён комплекс зданий Одесского автомобильного общества (клуб, гараж и пр.)". Осталось дождаться мнения самого Бориса, он иногда к нам заглядывает на форум.


 На Гаванной, 3-5 другой флигель и гаражи, причём гаражи принадлежали обществу, а не представительству Форда или иной конкретной марке. Я всё же склоняюсь к Успенской, но навряд ли в ближайшие годы этот двор откроется, чтобы можно было сказать что-то определённое.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Предложу свой вариант- Гаванная, 3. Читаем у В.Нетребского:"Привлекают внимание флигели во втором дворе. Основатель клуба "Авто-ретро" Б.Грачиков рассказал, что здесь 11 сентября 1912г. был освящён комплекс зданий Одесского автомобильного общества (клуб, гараж и пр.)". Осталось дождаться мнения самого Бориса, он иногда к нам заглядывает на форум.


 Тут был Одесский автомобильный клуб, а не представительство Форда. Его здание до сих пор можно узнать.

----------


## malyutka_e

но навряд ли в ближайшие годы этот двор откроется.[/QUOTE]

Значит, надо его вскрыть :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Боря, это ты посмотрел в справочнике автомобилиста ?


  Может моё сообщение было пропущено, но я на прошлой странице тоже об этом писал:




> Возможно Успенская, 51, где некий А.И. Гомберг торговал автомобилями Форд, уайт и грузовиками Граммсон и держал мастерскую. Но проверить сложно, так как это административное здание которое кем-то выкуплено и судя по всему пустует. Во двор не проникнуть. Здание имеет флигеля, один из которых может быть изображён на фото. Самое интересное, что здание построено в начале ХХ го века как и гаражи на снимке. И то и другое  - стиль модерн.
> 
> Печально, но я как-то летом мимо него проходил - перестраивается.


 Адрес из "Вся Одесса", 1914 г.

----------


## Грачиков

Да ты прав.я прочёл именно в этом справочнике когда впервые взял его в руки а именно в 1967 году,находясь за баранкой уже четвёртый год.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да ты прав.я прочёл именно в этом справочнике когда впервые взял его в руки а именно в 1967 году,находясь за баранкой уже четвёртый год.


 Поэтому ты, единственно достойный из всего форума, должен прорваться на Успенскую, 51 и установить истину :smileflag:

----------


## Грачиков

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/grachov45/view/781536/?page=6 Из автомобильного справочника за 1912 год.

----------


## Jorjic

> Уважаемый Jorjic. По-моему, Вам надо сменить сканер. Вы выкладываете уникальные вещи, но в таком жутком качестве, что хочется плакать.


 Может быть. Хорошо бы еще сменить пленки, которым 60 лет.

----------


## Antique

> Значит, надо его вскрыть


 В противоположном дворе на Базарной, 48 есть дворовой флигель, который примыкает к Успенской, 51. Если окна подъезда выходят в сторону успенской, то возможно удасться рассмотреть флигеля здания. Также не исключена возможность того, что через подъезд проникнуть в небольшой дворик за флигелем из которого может удастся что-то рассмотреть, если задний флигель на Успенской не очень высокий.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (вида Екатерининской площади, в хорошем качестве ни у кого нет?)

----------


## malyutka_e

Если это тот адрес, то в этом дворе стена, которая была фасадом магазина Ford закрыта пристройкой (там квартира). Но и здесь нашлось кое-что интересное.Вложение 4888532Вложение 4888531Вложение 4888534Вложение 4888535Вложение 4888536Вложение 4888537

----------


## Antique

> Если это тот адрес, то в этом дворе стена, которая была фасадом магазина Ford закрыта пристройкой (там квартира).


 А всё-таки можно посмотреть снимки боковых флигелей?

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще пара фотографий

----------


## malyutka_e

> А всё-таки можно посмотреть снимки боковых флигелей?


 Боковые флигели ничего общего со старым фасадом не имеют. Сам сегодня убедился.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 4888534


 Вот что расположено за левой границей снимка?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот что расположено за левой границей снимка?


 Новодельная пристройка.

----------


## Antique

> Боковые флигели ничего общего со старым фасадом не имеют. Сам сегодня убедился.


 Теоретически левый флигель могли перестроить. Допустим жёлтый флигель вконце двора мог быть той одноэтажной частью, а гаражи на месте ближней части покрашенной более старой краской.

Правый флигель, например имел явно не жилое назначение судя по большим окнам с лучковыми сводами и жалюзями на двери. Второй этаж у правого флигеля вообще  мог быть надстроен.

----------


## malyutka_e

Queen Victoria в Одессе. Детали.

----------


## Trs

Может, нужно искать в соседнем дворе? В 1911 году № 51 был третьим от угла домом, а сейчас — четвёртый.

----------


## Antique

> Может, нужно искать в соседнем дворе? В 1911 году № 51 был третьим от угла домом, а сейчас — четвёртый.


 Номера назначаются по участкам, а не по зданиям. На угловом 47-м участке два здания, по этому №51 - четвёртый.

Однозначно флигеля 51-го номера перестроены, так как в данный момент гаража во дворе не наблюдается.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (до вечера еще чего то закину)

----------


## malyutka_e

> Может, нужно искать в соседнем дворе? В 1911 году № 51 был третьим от угла домом, а сейчас — четвёртый.


 Цорн же занимался велосипедами. Или машинами тоже ?

----------


## Trs

Выцепил из раздела «Автомобили».

Участки могли делиться пополам, как это случилось с Маразлиевской 14а и 14б. А до перенумерации там была вообще масса вторых номеров: от угла и до Мортон — всё было Маразлиевской, 2.

P. S. Поздравляю присутствующих с днём рождения Одесского трамвая.

----------


## Antique

> Участки могли делиться пополам, как это случилось с Маразлиевской 14а и 14б. А до перенумерации там была вообще масса вторых номеров: от угла и до Мортон — всё было Маразлиевской, 2


 Масса вторых номеров и ни одного здания - только ветер в поле.  14а и 14б оба имеют свой отдельный двор. Версию с разделением дворов была бы актуальной если бы их настоящее количество не совпадало с упомянутым в справочнике. А в справочнике как было в этом квартале восемь дворов (номеров), так и осталось, расхождения нет, здания целы (на месте одного из фасадных сталинка, но флигель цел).

Маленькие участки практически не делились (исключение составляют небольшие кварталы у рынков) и львиная часть участков, на которой было размещено несколько зданий, была владением одного собственника.

----------


## Trs

Не к месту, но в соседней теме про колёсоотбойные тумбы применительно к № 17 по Тираспольской вспомнили Амбатьело. Это не тот Амбатьело, который



> Отдел пропаганды Особого совещания
> при главнокомандующем вооруженными силами на Юге России,
> часть информационная, 11 августа 1919 года, №528,
> г. Таганрог 
> (...)
> *В ночь на 13-ое июля расстреляны:*
> (...)
> Амбатьело Иван Панайот[ович], домовладелец, в порядке красного террора в ответ на белый террор. 
> 
> http://swolkov.narod.ru/doc/kt/47-2.htm


 ?

----------


## Antique

> Не к месту, но в соседней теме про колёсоотбойные тумбы применительно к № 17 по Тираспольской вспомнили Амбатьело. Это не тот Амбатьело, который
> 
> ?


 Участком владел Н. Амбатьело и причём до начала ХХ-го века, а потом его сменяет другой владелец.

----------


## Скрытик

На ФБ сегодня интересное фото на тему 100-летия трамвая выложили -

----------


## brassl

А чем эта хуже?  :smileflag: 
Как Вам новые фото 1919 года?

----------


## Скрытик

Мельче немного ))))
Я просто сегодня если вижу фото без логотипа ОС, думаю, что фотография новая

----------


## Antique

> Как Вам новые фото 1919 года?


 Потрясающе.. суровое время..

----------


## Trs

Фото с трамваем было в сопроводительном фотоматериале к одной статье, написанной к 102-летию. Дефекты пересъёмки заметны и узнаваемы.)

----------


## Milkaway

> Фото с трамваем было в сопроводительном фотоматериале к одной статье, написанной к 102-летию. Дефекты пересъёмки заметны и узнаваемы.)


 .... ,,Одеский вестник,, за субботу  22 сентября ..... картинку могли бы и побольше напечатать, а тигипку поменьше))) ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> На ФБ сегодня интересное фото на тему 100-летия трамвая выложили -


 Я же когда-то выкладывал очень крупные фрагменты этой открытки. Но видно никто не связал их с ней :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

dnt086: Odessa, Russia - 1943 
Chiesa S. Panteleimon.

----------


## brassl

8 200. Заходите.

----------


## фауст

На эти фото, ссылка уже была ?
http://www.anatomka.odmu.edu.ua/history_department.htm

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=21053&message_id=ac3187d875f2  28d6d5561085d6401606&message_icon=info#cpgMessageB  lock
Это похоже на кладбище на Долгой. В каментах написал.

----------


## brassl

> На эти фото, ссылка уже была ?
> http://www.anatomka.odmu.edu.ua/history_department.htm


 Не было. Спасибо!

----------


## brassl

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=21053&message_id=ac3187d875f2  28d6d5561085d6401606&message_icon=info#cpgMessageB  lock
> Это похоже на кладбище на Долгой. В каментах написал.


 Взял фото вот тут, там про Долгую ничего нет.

----------


## Заложник

Уважаемые знатоки древности. Подскажите пожалуйста, обсуждалась ли тема железной дороги от Вокзала через улицу Среднефонтанскую до 8 станции (Аркадии).
Где можно почитать? Спасибо.

----------


## Milkaway

> Взял фото вот тут, там про Долгую ничего нет.


 .... это таки еврейское кладбище ... на фото, где трактор, вдали слева видны постройки артучилища

----------


## SaMoVar

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=21053&message_id=ac3187d875f2  28d6d5561085d6401606&message_icon=info#cpgMessageB  lock
> Это похоже на кладбище на Долгой. В каментах написал.


 Да, проверил по гуглокарте - это не Долгая. Труба дальше + ЛЭП. Погорячился.

----------


## kafkastr

http://gorod.tomsk.ru/index-1277205028.php

в конце поста фото с комментарием 
"Уник (Unic C9-0) французского красного креста в Одессе, 
1917 (шофер во французской военной форме), в группе людей стоит русский солдат".

----------


## timarya

Вот этой надписи на фуникулере уже нет... а было красиво. (c)

----------


## [email protected]

Эту фотографию я сохранила с интернета несколько лет назад.

----------


## kengooo



----------


## brassl

> http://gorod.tomsk.ru/index-1277205028.php
> 
> в конце поста фото с комментарием 
> "Уник (Unic C9-0) французского красного креста в Одессе, 
> 1917 (шофер во французской военной форме), в группе людей стоит русский солдат".


  с июня 2011 лежит в Архиве  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Дин Рид в Одессе

----------


## brassl

> Дин Рид в Одессе


  А чем этот плох?  :smileflag:  (я когда то целую книгу купил из-за этого фото)

----------


## kengooo

так мне тифы грузить?

----------


## Пушкин

> А чем этот плох?  (я когда то целую книгу купил из-за этого фото)


  :smileflag:

----------


## kengooo

черноморская дорога прямо и слева перекресток черноморской дороги и терешковой, полосатый дом терешковой2.
http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CVqYNM4~

----------


## VicTur

Вопрос к Брасслу: есть ли в Архиве такой снимок: http://irinaodessa.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/485/144522?

----------


## brassl

> Вопрос к Брасслу: есть ли в Архиве такой снимок: http://irinaodessa.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/485/144522?


 Нет! Не было!

----------


## Алик Савенков

Вопрос к malyutka_e: Завтра будет презентация книги Легенды и были Алекс.парка в Литературном музее в 15:00 ? Ничего не изменилось?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Огромное спасибо приславшим фото (все, что от кого подписал в Архиве  :smileflag: ), до вечера постараюсь закинуть рекламу и фотомастерские

----------


## Семирек

Не знаю, была такая фотка или нет? На всякий случай закидываю:

----------


## brassl

А вот она  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

http://emarket.ua/objavlenie/ulotradnaja-3-etdom-IDAtOK.html
http://emarket.ua/objavlenie/otdelnostojashchee-zdanie-po-ulujutnoj-ID1gPmL.html

Не сочтите за рекламу чего-то там. Это я правильно понимаю, что она весь дом продаёт?

убрать гиперссылку не удаётся, миль пардон, удаление тэгов ничего не даёт

----------


## Семирек

> А вот она


 Понятно, значит зря запостил!  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вопрос к malyutka_e: Завтра будет презентация книги Легенды и были Алекс.парка в Литературном музее в 15:00 ? Ничего не изменилось?


 Да, все в силе.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вопрос к Брасслу: есть ли в Архиве такой снимок: http://irinaodessa.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/485/144522?


 Фотошопная подделка, причем не очень качественная :smileflag:  Такую можно в архив только в папку курьезов и подделок, иначе засмеют.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Да, все в силе.


 Спасибо!

----------


## Milkaway

> http://emarket.ua/objavlenie/ulotradnaja-3-etdom-IDAtOK.html
> http://emarket.ua/objavlenie/otdelnostojashchee-zdanie-po-ulujutnoj-ID1gPmL.html
> 
> Не сочтите за рекламу чего-то там. Это я правильно понимаю, что она весь дом продаёт?
> 
> убрать гиперссылку не удаётся, миль пардон, удаление тэгов ничего не даёт


 ... судя по фото и инфе - таки продаёт ... весь !!! ...

----------


## Greenya

http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=21069#top_display_media
Фотография новая, не 1901 года - слева в  окне видно кондиционер

----------


## Antique

Кто-то сфальсифицировал данные...

----------


## kafkastr

> Нет! Не было!


 Это фотошоп. Доказательство: 	 	http://radikal.ru/F/s002.radikal.ru/i198/1209/54/e88e6870d7f7.jpg.html

----------


## VicTur

> Фотошопная подделка, причем не очень качественная Такую можно в архив только в папку курьезов и подделок, иначе засмеют.


 Да, я подозревал, что что-то тут не так.
А такое было?

----------


## Семирек

> http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=21069#top_display_media
> Фотография новая, не 1901 года - слева в  окне видно кондиционер


 По-моему в этом же левом нижнем окне еще и вертикальные жалюзи висят, каких не было в 1901 году.

----------


## Antique

> По-моему в этом же левом нижнем окне еще и вертикальные жалюзи висят, каких не было в 1901 году.


  Окна закрыты блестящим целофаном.

----------


## Milkaway

> http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=21069#top_display_media
> Фотография новая, не 1901 года - слева в  окне видно кондиционер


 ... а еще справа - два маленьких окошка закрыты ,,фигурной,, решеткой, мода на которую пришлась на середину 90-х .... могу поверить, что ошибка - 1991, но точно не 1901 ))) ...

----------


## Семирек

> Окна закрыты блестящим целофаном.


 У меня зрение хорошее - целлофана не вижу я там. Скорее отражение улицы (веток деревьев) в стеклах.
Но по любому не 1901 год.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## brassl

Хелп!  :smileflag: 
Где это?

----------


## Гражданин А.

теряем ... головы

http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-golova-rycarya-edva-ne-ubila-turista-ch-021943/

----------


## Скрытик

> Хелп! 
> Где это?


  Мне кажется это не Одессса.

----------


## brassl

> Мне кажется это не Одессса.


 А может что то из разбомбленного?

----------


## OMF

Это не Одесса - трамваев со штангой в городе не было (только в Люстдорфе до 1910 г.). Скорее всего Киев.

----------


## фауст

> Хелп! 
> Где это?


  Крещатик 32.
 Довоенный.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Мне кажется это не Одессса.


 


> Это не Одесса - трамваев со штангой в городе не было (только в Люстдорфе до 1910 г.). Скорее всего Киев.


 а на верху от руки подписано Одесса... надо поднять карты довоенных трамвайных маршрутов, найти их перекрёстки + парк либо сквер через дорогу от здания...

----------


## FIGOWA

> Крещатик 32.
>  Довоенный.


 Крещатик 32 сегодня...

----------


## Lively

> Это не Одесса - трамваев со штангой в городе не было (только в Люстдорфе до 1910 г.). Скорее всего Киев.


 Посмотрите какой уклон улицы. Допустим, что это в районе нынешнего памятника Щорсу (Киев)... как вариант

----------


## фауст

> Крещатик 32 сегодня...


  1) До Войны Крещатик имел другую номерацию.
2) Здание было перестроено после пожара 1941 года.

----------


## FIGOWA

> 1) До Войны Крещатик имел другую номерацию.
> 2) Здание было перестроено после пожара 1941 года.


 полностью перестроено? и сегодняшний адрес можно указать?

----------


## фауст

С сайта единомышленников. 
Есть очень интересные образцы.
1) Январка  с Эйфелевой башней ?

http://www.etoretro.ru/pic16316.htm

2) Где этот мостик находится ?

http://www.etoretro.ru/pic38108.htm
3) Что за улица и скульптуры  ?

http://www.etoretro.ru/pic24980.htm

----------


## Скрытик

> полностью перестроено? и сегодняшний адрес можно указать?


  90% Крещатика было взорвано отступающими советскими войсками.

----------


## brassl

А как Вам такой вид?  :smileflag:  только что нашел

----------


## Заложник

https://disk.yandex.net/disk/public/...%3D&final=true
Рвусь из сил и из всех сухожилий, 
Но сегодня - опять, как вчера,- 
Обложили меня, обложили, 
Гонят весело на номера.
........
Не на равных играют с волками 
Егеря, но не дрогнет рука!
Оградив нам свободу флажками, 
Бьют уверенно, наверняка.
................
Волк не может нарушить традиций. 
Видно, в детстве, слепые щенки, 
Мы, волчата, сосали волчицу 
И всосали - Нельзя за флажки!

Идет охота на волков, идет охота!
На серых хищников - матерых и щенков. 
Кричат загонщики, и лают псы до рвоты. 
Кровь на снегу и пятна красные флажков.
(В. Высоцкий)

P.S. Сегодня проходил мимо - положение еще хуже. Все окна открыты, некоторые оконные проемы без рам, свободный доступ.
Подпалят, сволочи. 
А вы говорите "дом-стена". Здесь ДВОРЕЦ УНИЧТОЖЕН.

----------


## Гидрант

> С сайта единомышленников. 
> Есть очень интересные образцы.
> 1) Январка  с Эйфелевой башней ?
> 
> http://www.etoretro.ru/pic16316.htm
> 
> 2) Где этот мостик находится ?
> 
> http://www.etoretro.ru/pic38108.htm
> ...


 3. Возможно Черноморка... была за пляжем похожая балочка.

----------


## Совунья

> [IMG][/IMG]


 Только хотела узнать, кто что знает про это здание.
Я слышала, что его собираются сносить. Это правда?

----------


## Скрытик

> https://disk.yandex.net/disk/public/...%3D&final=true


  Видимо готовят типа так:


Очень кому-то высотку хочется построить. 
Когда они уже нажрутся твари????

----------


## Заложник

изуродованный покойник №1

покойник№2

покойник №3

покойник №4

Уже лет десять эти дома лежат морге.
Улица Гоголя сегодня представляет большую мертвецкую.
Удивляет другое по этой улице проводят бесконечные экскурсии.
Видимо,кому-то интересно посмотреть, как умирают дома наших предков.

Практически ежемесячно в пустых квартирах дома №4 снимается кино. у одних киношников это 19 век, у других - 20 век.
Этот дом и в морге фотогеничный.

----------


## SaMoVar

> С сайта единомышленников. 
> Есть очень интересные образцы.
> 1) Январка  с Эйфелевой башней ?
> 
> http://www.etoretro.ru/pic16316.htm
> 
> 2) Где этот мостик находится ?
> 
> http://www.etoretro.ru/pic38108.htm
> ...


 Эйфелева башня стояла во дворе Стройгидравлики. Были цветные фото. Порезана на металл.
Мостик за Ивановским путепроводом , кажется.
Училище - Канатная/Канава.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Эйфелева башня стояла во дворе Стройгидравлики. Были цветные фото. Порезана на металл.
> Мостик за Ивановским путепроводом , кажется.
> *Училище - Канатная/Канава*.


 возле моря???

----------


## osip

> С сайта единомышленников. 
> Есть очень интересные образцы.
> 1) Январка  с Эйфелевой башней ?
> 
> http://www.etoretro.ru/pic16316.htm


 Радиалка.
Кстати, вот про эту башню, и фото то же, но цветное - *************/neformat/kusochek-parizha-v-odesskoj-promzone-foto.html

----------


## exse

> Мостик за Ивановским путепроводом , кажется.
> .


 Под Ивановским путепроводом со стороны Селекционного нет столько путей.

----------


## фауст

> Эйфелева башня стояла во дворе Стройгидравлики. Были цветные фото. Порезана на металл..


  Гугл подсказал , что этот объект находился во дворе завода радиально-сверлильных станков ( на Бугаёвке).



> Мостик за Ивановским путепроводом кажется


 Вряд ли.
Возле Ивановского моста таких участков -нет.





> Радиалка.
> Кстати, вот про эту башню, и фото то же, но цветное - *************/neformat/kusochek-parizha-v-odesskoj-promzone-foto.html


  Мерси !

----------


## mlch

> С сайта единомышленников. 
> Есть очень интересные образцы.
> 1) Январка  с Эйфелевой башней ?
> 
> http://www.etoretro.ru/pic16316.htm


 Это не Январка а Радиалка.

----------


## mlch

> Эйфелева башня стояла *во дворе Стройгидравлики*. Были цветные фото. Порезана на металл.


 Настаиваю, что на Радиалке.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А как Вам такой вид?  только что нашел


 Такой вид есть на выставке в женском монастыре на третьем этаже :smileflag:

----------


## фауст

> Это не Январка а Радиалка.


  Вопрос уже выяснили. Действительно -Радиалка.

Просто когда едешь поездом со стороны Одессы Поездной ,то при подъезде к Одессе-Малой -  справа корпуса Январки и очень похожи.

----------


## malyutka_e

Мостик со скульптурами вдоль моря - Люстдорф. Сейчас от него ничего не осталось...

----------


## фауст

> Мостик со скульптурами вдоль моря - Люстдорф. Сейчас от него ничего не осталось...


 Слава аксакалам !

 А ведь всего лишь 50 лет прошло с момента фотографирования - и какая неприятная метаморфоза на этом Люстдорфе.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Мостик со скульптурами вдоль моря - Люстдорф. Сейчас от него ничего не осталось...


 


> Слава аксакалам !
> 
>  А ведь всего лишь 50 лет прошло с момента фотографирования - и какая неприятная метаморфоза на этом Люстдорфе.


 сегодняшние координаты можно узнать?

----------


## malyutka_e

> сегодняшние координаты можно узнать?


 Набережная Люстдорфа, за рестораном "Гапон" в сторону Ильичевска. Кстати, местные говорят, что на месте этого ресторана  когда-то стояла спасательная станция.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто-нибудь был на презентации книги об Александровском парке ?

----------


## FIGOWA

> Набережная Люстдорфа, за рестораном "Гапон" в сторону Ильичевска. Кстати, местные говорят, что на месте этого ресторана  когда-то стояла спасательная станция.


 2ГИС не знает такого ресторана...

----------


## Верес

> 2ГИС не знает такого ресторана...


 видимо, он закрыт. Ориентировочно, напротив адрес Свободы проспект, 100

http://go.2gis.ru/hbwu

----------


## Trs

*Заложник*, быть может, известны причины расселения № 4? Сколько он уже стоит пустым, лет шесть?

----------


## kafkastr

> Эйфелева башня стояла во дворе Стройгидравлики. Были цветные фото. Порезана на металл.
> Мостик за Ивановским путепроводом , кажется.
> Училище - Канатная/Канава.


 Не Январка, не Стройгидравлика, а Радиалка!!!

----------


## job2001

> Не Январка, не Стройгидравлика, а Радиалка!!!


 в прошлом году еще стояла там

----------


## SaMoVar

Башня на Радиалке. Насчёт металлолома - был введён в заблуждение в каментах по репортажу о ней. Буду знать, что она цела. Может даже сфотографирую))

----------


## [email protected]

> А такое было?


 
Эскиз оформления Екатерининской площади на 1-е мая 1919. На фасаде дома № 6 (за задрапированным памятником) видна вывеска «Губернская чрезвычайная комиссия по борьбе с контрреволюцией спекуляцией саботажем и преступлениями по должности». В этом здании располагалась одесская ЧК.

(можно детям давать, как задачку - сколько звездочек на картинке..))

----------


## Milkaway

> Кто-нибудь был на презентации книги об Александровском парке ?


 ... да - да ... Кто был - поделитесь впечатлениями ... видела репортаж в новостях - людей на презентации было немного ... хочется подробностей!!!

----------


## Заложник

_Заложник, быть может, известны причины расселения № 4? Сколько он уже стоит пустым, лет шесть?
_
Причины все те же: завалить "старую рухлядь" и построить очередную этажерку этажей на 20-ть.
Не только в доме №4 по ул. Гоголя нет жильцов, но других домах, которые я показал давно нет жильцов. А что это значит - это значит, что через разбитые окна дырявые крыши в дом попадает вода, что для ракушняка и деревянных перекрытий - это смерть. 

Если хотите могу продолжить перечень домов-покойников, и и кандидатов в морг. (любители старины - фотографируйте их пока не похоронили) И это самый центр, самое сердце города.

умирает медленно и мучительно

этого красавца уже приговорили

этот знаменитый дом-покойник никак не могут похоронить.

и этот уже приговорен

и этот стоит у эшафота

Средств на восстановление этих домов никто выделять не будет НИКОГДА.
Все эти дома обречены.

----------


## Milkaway

.... некоторые дома или полностью (или частично) являются частной собственностью - их купили еще до кризиса 2008, а после него и с учётом вообще ситуации в стране вкладывать в них серьёзные деньги уже не стали, но это не значит, что их сознательно доводят до полного разрушения, хотя таких случаев  хватает ... на Гоголя,4 - дом пустует частично - когда-то было в планах сделать всё цивильно, как на Гоголя,6 ... теперь там периодически снимают кино  - а сам дом - никто сносить или уничтожать намеренно не планирует ... 
... дома по Приморскому бульвару - как стояли так и будут стоять ... это с прошлого года частная собственность .... а вот прекрасный дом на Преображенской,18 - в коммунальной собственности и денег на его достойное содержание нет и не не будет ...

----------


## kengooo

компасный переулок 65г.

----------


## kengooo

парк Шевченко 70г.

----------


## Заложник

> .... некоторые дома или полностью (или частично) являются частной собственностью - их купили еще до кризиса 2008, а после него и с учётом вообще ситуации в стране вкладывать в них серьёзные деньги уже не стали, но это не значит, что их сознательно доводят до полного разрушения, хотя таких случаев  хватает ... на Гоголя,4 - дом пустует частично - когда-то было в планах сделать всё цивильно, как на Гоголя,6 ... теперь там периодически снимают кино  - а сам дом - никто сносить или уничтожать намеренно не планирует ... 
> ... дома по Приморскому бульвару - как стояли так и будут стоять ... это с прошлого года частная собственность .... а вот прекрасный дом на Преображенской,18 - в коммунальной собственности и денег на его достойное содержание нет и не не будет ...


 Угу, этот дворец  "никто сознательно не доводит до полного разрушения" НО И НИКТО СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО НЕ ЗАЩИЩАЕТ, как и те дома на Гоголя.
Откуда такая уверенность по дому №12 на Приморском(бывшая жандармерия). Я был внутри два года назад. Никто это восстанавливать не будет. Хорошо бы фасад оставили, но и это маловероятно. Скорей всего будет новострой для банка или офисов.(если будут деньги).
Вы же прекрасно знаете, восстанавливать (реставрировать) гораздо дороже, чем строить новый. Поэтому старые и новые владельцы не торопятся что-то восстанавливать. Они "сознательно не доводит до полного разрушения", а просто ждут когда само все разрушится, подставляя внутренности домов стихии..
Сегодня надо эти дома защитить от разрушений, хотя бы закрыть окна и крыши. 
Кстати, все эти дома не являются памятниками архитектуры и соответственно не защищены - делай, что хочешь.

----------


## Milkaway

... особняк Поммер - Сабанеев мост,3 - памятник архитектуры ... в таком жутком состоянии уже лет 10 - 15, а проблемы начались еще раньше - в конце советской эпохи ...

----------


## Заложник

> ... да - да ... Кто был - поделитесь впечатлениями ... видела репортаж в новостях - людей на презентации было немного ... хочется подробностей!!!


 Кстати, не исключено, что похожее соглашение иностранцы заключили с холдингом «Берег-групп» нардепа Олега Радковского, с которым они сотрудничают довольно давно (например, фирмы вместе строили ЖК «Ланжерон). До кризиса бютовец планировал *заняться «реконструкцией» заброшенного Зеленого театра в парке Шевченко.* На его месте должен был вырасти многоэтажный жилой комплекс с отелем. С 2009-го года о проекте не было ни слуху ни духу. Сейчас же он снова «всплыл» — уже как инициатива «Ханнера».
http://dumskaya.net/news/litovskaya-ekspansiya-v-odesse-inostrancy-zastro-021945/

----------


## Верес

скажите, а какого цвета были маковки одесских церквей в Центре? Насколько правильно их золотить?

----------


## Заложник

> ... особняк Поммер - Сабанеев мост,3 - памятник архитектуры ... в таком жутком состоянии уже лет 10 - 15, а проблемы начались еще раньше - в конце советской эпохи ...


 В конце советской эпохи там было все в порядке, потому что там находился райком партии. А коммунисты свои храмы держали в хорошем состоянии.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## Milkaway

> В конце советской эпохи там было все в порядке, потому что там находился райком партии. А коммунисты свои храмы держали в хорошем состоянии.


 ... вот только крепостью фундамента вовремя не озаботились - и в прямом и в переносном смыслах ...

----------


## Milkaway

> скажите, а какого цвета были маковки одесских церквей в Центре? Насколько правильно их золотить?


 ... какого-то строго определённого канона в этом вопросе нет ... в обязательном порядке золотят кресты, если есть средства - золотят и маковки ... если ср-в особенно нет - красят в синий, голубой или зеленый цаета ... или не красят ...

----------


## brassl

8 300. Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Кто-нибудь был на презентации книги об Александровском парке ?


 Я был. Но как приобрести её (кроме Книжки), так и не понял.

----------


## Малинка-лимонка

А как название фильма, в котором снималась Вера Сергеевна?

----------


## Алик Савенков

> ... да - да ... Кто был - поделитесь впечатлениями ... видела репортаж в новостях - людей на презентации было немного ... хочется подробностей!!!


 Вообщем презентация, как презентация(Сало как сало, шо его пробовать). Людей было не много, из телекомпаний: АТВ и ещё кто-то, выступали представители библиотек и разных культурных обществ, благадарили автора А. Сурилова за книгу, он же их всё время поправлял и показывал на соавтора своего, Продаевича. Но в основном на эти поправки внимания не обращал. Затем дарили всем выступающим(почти всем) комплект книг (Легенды и были Алекс.парк.Книга 1 и Одесса православная.Книга 1) Я заказал книгу Аркадию во Всемирный Клуб Одесситов, а он пошёл к Сурилову и как я понял, у того книг пока нет, а к Продаевичу подходить он не захотел. В общем будем ждать. В конце был фуршет, какие-то напитки и фрукта, точно не скажу, т.к очень спешил.

----------


## Семирек

Виды Одессы. Старая открытка:

----------


## Верес

> ... какого-то строго определённого канона в этом вопросе нет ... в обязательном порядке золотят кресты, если есть средства - золотят и маковки ... если ср-в особенно нет - красят в синий, голубой или зеленый цаета ... или не красят ...


 каноны как раз есть

----------


## Milkaway

> каноны как раз есть


 ... ну там так и написано - что это не догма, а традиция - не везде и не всегда соблюдаемая ...

На наших главных православных храмах: Спасо-Преображенском кафедральном соборе - купола ближе к коричневому, а у СвятоУспенскогокафедрального собора - ближе к серебристому, хотя много лет раньше были голубые ... не так давно позолотили Свято-Троицкий собор, Храм Святителя Николая Чудотворца,  сейчас в процессе - Свято-Ильинский мужской монастырь и Свято-Пантелеймоновский ...

----------


## Скрытик

В детстве, в конце 70х побывал в Чернигове. Запомнил десятки золотых куполов. Экскурсовод рассказывал сколько сотен килограмм сусального золота ушло на эти купола. Очень красиво смотрелось по сравнению с нашими тогда.

----------


## Семирек

Еще одна открытка с видами старой Одессы:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Спасибо за мультивиды, судя по фону, это из книги Дроздовского, у меня есть все сканы из книги, но руки пока не доходят :smileflag:

----------


## voocha

В 1822 г. А.М. Горностаев был отправлен на обучение в Москву к архитектору Д. Жилярди. В 1826 г. переехал в Санкт-Петербург и работал в Царском Селе у В. П. Стасова. В 1826—1828 гг. работал как художник-прикладник (реклама, иллюстрации в художественных изданиях). В 1829—1834-х гг. — помощник архитектора А.П. Брюллова в Царскосельском дворцовом правлении. В 1834 г. А.М. Горностаев уезжает на четыре года в Италию. В 1838 г. А.М. Горностаеву присуждено звание академика. Автор дачных построек на Аптекарском и Каменном островах, надгробных памятников в Санкт-Петербурге и окрестностях. Работал на Валааме, в Троице-Сергиевой пустыни, в Старой Ладоге. Автор сооружений в Суздале, Тамбовской и Тульской губерниях, Соловецком монастыре. Автор Успенского собора в Хельсинки — крупнейшего православного храма в Северной Европе.

К середине XIX в. Одесский порт занимал второе место после Петербургского по грузоподъемности и значимости в Российской империи. Поэтому необходимость в постройке железной дороги до Одессы высказывал еще в начале 1840-х гг. губернатор города граф Михаил Воронцов. Однако, строительство первой ветки началось лишь в 1863 г., а пассажирский вокзал был возведен в 1879 г. по проекту архитектора В.А. Шретера. Как известно, для постройки значимых городских сооружений объявлялся открытый конкурс. Проект академика А.М. Горностаева является одним из предложенных к конкурсу вариантов, поданный еще до начала строительства железной дороги до Одессы.

----------


## kengooo

фотка не моя, просто решил скинуть..
а эта штука мне нравилась больше чем этот убогий фуникулёр...

----------


## FIGOWA

> фотка не моя, просто решил скинуть..
> а эта штука мне нравилась больше чем этот убогий фуникулёр...


 энтот убогий фуникулёр могли бы и по другую сторону от лестницы поставить...

----------


## Гидрант

> а эта штука мне нравилась больше чем этот убогий фуникулёр...


 А мне нравился ТОТ фуникулер, ну, тот самый, который был ДО этого убогого эскалатора  :smileflag:

----------


## FIGOWA

> А мне нравился ТОТ фуникулер, ну, тот самый, который был ДО этого убогого эскалатора


 столько не живут!!!

----------


## Заложник

> фотка не моя, просто решил скинуть..
> а эта штука мне нравилась больше чем этот убогий фуникулёр...


  А какое убожество у этого убогого фуникулера, что внизу, что вверху. Внизу к этому убожеству и в подземный переход  пробираешься бочком среди убогих ларьков. Вверху убогий фуникулер украшен убогим вонючим туалетом и убогими торговцами всяким говном.   
При виде Вашей фотографии просто сердце радуется. Спасибо.

----------


## kengooo

> столько не живут!!!


 ну почему же, мой папа, которому 54 года, помнит тот фуникулёр.. ему, воде, тоже нравился.

----------


## Pinky

Что интересно, в подземный переход было 2 входа - один, который со стороны потёмкинской, закопали что-ли?
Там действительно чёрти-шо и сбоку бантик творится - чтобы спуститься в этот несчастный заплёванный переход надо пройти 33 круга ада.

----------


## kengooo

проспект Шевченко

----------


## Trs

О-о-о. Какое шикарное цветное фото с МТБ-82.

----------


## FIGOWA

> проспект Шевченко


 трудно поверить...

----------


## Заложник

> Что интересно, в подземный переход было 2 входа - один, который со стороны потёмкинской, закопали что-ли?
> Там действительно чёрти-шо и сбоку бантик творится - чтобы спуститься в этот несчастный заплёванный переход надо пройти 33 круга ада.


 Угу, там внизу надо разместить  пару лотков с тюлькой с Привоза, а наверху пяток контейнеров с 7 -го километра. И еще бы к тем орлам, которые загадили Потемкинскую лестницу я бы добавил слона из зоопарка. И еще вместо пяти мотороллеров с кофе у Дюка я бы заставил весь бульвар столиками, как в горсаду. Хорошо бы еще сделать платный проезд через бульвар. Вот тогда будет правильный бульвар, приносящий прибыль. Ах, да про туалеты забыл, не менее 100 штук вдоль всего парапета. Вот это был бы бульвар, а так - убожество.

----------


## kengooo

якитория  :smileflag:

----------


## kengooo

а вот ещё эскалатор

----------


## kengooo

глушко 79г.

----------


## kengooo

Обожаю фотки именно этого периода! все такое чистое, светлое. 70е годы, начало 80х, я считаю, это пик развития общественного строя за всю историю цивилизации! пик развития социального государства.

----------


## kengooo

филатова. высотки - 32 и 40.. не уверен, кажись оно..
а вообще нет, не оно.. тень не в ту сторону..
скорее это генерала петрова напротив парка
Генерала Петрова, высотки - №№11 и 9

----------


## kengooo

товарищ Сталин на коблевской улице. преображенский собор.

----------


## victor.odessa

> филатова


 Подпишите, пожалуйста, № домов.

----------


## Milkaway

> филатова. высотки - 32 и 40.. не уверен, кажись оно..
> а вообще нет, не оно.. тень не в ту сторону..
> скорее это генерала петрова напротив парка


 ... а мне кажется, что это две ,,высотки,, на Ген.Петрова - напротив парка Горького ... там есть пятиэтажки из неоштукатуренного ракушняка ...

----------


## Малиновский

> ... а мне кажется, что это две ,,высотки,, на Ген.Петрова - напротив парка Горького ... там есть пятиэтажки из неоштукатуренного ракушняка ...


 Так и есть!Это напротив парка.

----------


## Гидрант

> Обожаю фотки именно этого периода! все такое чистое, светлое. 70е годы, начало 80х, я считаю, это пик развития общественного строя за всю историю цивилизации!


 А знаете как в эти 70-е одесситы (особенно связанные с архитектурой, градостроительством, историей), которым еще удалось пожить в Одессе начала 20-го века, *плевались* на Тещин мост, исказивший ансамбль бульвар-Гоголя и закрывший вид на Военный спуск с Приморской? И на свезенную со всех закоулков псевдостаринную разнородную рухлядь, чтобы сделать интерьер для свадебных съемок под именем "Уголок старой Одессы"? И на эскалатор, "перекосивший" на одну сторону строгий облик Потемкинской лестницы? 

И даже на красивый, но неудачно привязанный (надо было дальше в море или сместить вбок) морской вокзал, потому что взгляд с бульвара вдоль ступенек вместо морского простора стал буквально биться о въезды на Приморской и здание, перекрывающее перспективу (видели б они Кемпински!). А как тяжело воспринимались безликие ряды бараков-коробок на Черемушках и других новостроях!

 Но пуще всего (хоть и не очень громко  :smileflag: ) осуждали жуткое ОНО на Куликовом поле, долженствующее изображать вождя пролетариата. И "Пролетарское гнездо на Французском бульваре", построенное на месте двух обаятельных особнячков (по глубокому убеждению местных старожилов "той самой дачи Воронцова, где Пушкин лазил в окно к Елизавете Ксаверьевне   :smileflag: ). И многоэтажное стекло-алюминиевое на Канатной, напротив Куликового поля, похоронившее старинное здание богадельни с "недремлющим оком" на фасаде и дом, который должен был бы быть увешан грудой мемориальных досок (потому то в нем родилось несметное количество выдающихся одесситов - я в том числе :smileflag: ) - родильный на углу Ямчитского-Штабного. 

Я уж не говорю о более раннем скандале с решеткой Воронцовского дворца - сначала порезали на металлолом автогеном, а потом заглянули в БСЭ, где она приводилась как образец ограждений 18-19 вв. рядышком с решеткой Летнего сада  т.д. и т.п....

----------


## Гидрант

В чем-то они - старые и даже очень старые тогда одесситы -  были правы, в чем-то нет. Более молодые тогда относились к этому спокойнее и безразличнее, потом за 40-50 лет мы ко многому привыкли и даже полюбили и гордимся тем же Тещиным, но факт остается фактом - ТРЕПЕТНОГО отношения к истории и сохранению старого облика города власти не испытывали никогда. 

Только раньше в не очень бережном обращении с наследством прошлого чувствовалась идеологическая подкладка: стекло, бетон и алюминий были символом светлого будущего, идущего на смену "обломкам прошлого" в виде старинных домиков, церквей, "архитектурных излишеств". Десяток задрипанных домов, где в 1917 г. скликали свои съезды разные Советы разных депутатов и Красные гвардии были большей исторической ценностью, чем дом, где родился Утесов или работал "диссидент" Бунин (а о "сионисте" Жаботинском и речи быть не могло).   

А сейчас - несравнимо, конечно, с теми "перегибами" - апофеоз алчного развала города, наглого уничтожения всего ценного для истории и культуры и превращения в хлев, в котором это быдло родилось и должно было бы заперто до смерти... ан нет, вырвалось на волю, к деньгам и власти и свинячит и рушит, то что не строило и не создавало.

----------


## inborz

> товарищ Сталин на коблевской улице. преображенский собор.


 И карта ГОЭЛРО. Действующая модель, вода текла!!! Весь город ходил смотреть

----------


## kengooo

> В чем-то они - старые и даже очень старые тогда одесситы -  были правы, в чем-то нет. Более молодые тогда относились к этому спокойнее и безразличнее, потом за 40-50 лет мы ко многому привыкли и даже полюбили и гордимся тем же Тещиным, но факт остается фактом - ТРЕПЕТНОГО отношения к истории и сохранению старого облика города власти не испытывали никогда. 
> 
> Только раньше в не очень бережном обращении с наследством прошлого чувствовалась идеологическая подкладка: стекло, бетон и алюминий были символом светлого будущего, идущего на смену "обломкам прошлого" в виде старинных домиков, церквей, "архитектурных излишеств". Десяток задрипанных домов, где в 1917 г. скликали свои съезды разные Советы разных депутатов и Красные гвардии были большей исторической ценностью, чем дом, где родился Утесов или работал "диссидент" Бунин (а о "сионисте" Жаботинском и речи быть не могло).   
> 
> А сейчас - несравнимо, конечно, с теми "перегибами" - апофеоз алчного развала города, наглого уничтожения всего ценного для истории и культуры и превращения в хлев, в котором это быдло родилось и должно было бы заперто до смерти... ан нет, вырвалось на волю, к деньгам и власти и свинячит и рушит, то что не строило и не создавало.


 
отлично написано! последний абзац - в точку, так и есть!
 аристократом нынче стал зарвавшийся плебей!
 бывали хуже времена, но не было подлей!

----------


## kengooo



----------


## kengooo

Город Солнца!

----------


## Семирек

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> Спасибо за мультивиды, судя по фону, это из книги Дроздовского, у меня есть все сканы из книги, но руки пока не доходят


 Подскажите, а почему на этой открытке, на гербе Одессы нижняя часть щита синего цвета? Ведь она должна быть красной. Что это - ошибка? Или в какой-то период времени была принята такая расцветка герба?

----------


## brassl

Я не готов ответить на этот вопрос. Не знаю 
Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Jina

> )[/COLOR]). и дом, который должен был бы быть увешан грудой мемориальных досок (потому то в нем родилось несметное количество выдающихся одесситов - я в том числе) - родильный на углу Ямчитского-Штабного.


 Среди родившихся в этом роддоме-моя сестра.

----------


## Sectille

Подпишусь, "правильная" тема.

----------


## brassl

Ребят, это Аркадия??

----------


## Antique

> Ребят, это Аркадия??


  Да, мост слева за кадром. Справа у афиш ресторан Сигала. Впереди справа остановка переделанная под непонятно что, возможно что торговый павильон из неё соорудили уже в советское время.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ребят, это Аркадия??


 Да, это Аркадия.

----------


## Заложник

http://nr2ru.com/odessa/406594.html
Главный архитектор Одессы признал, что уничтожение «Дома-стены» ведется законно.
Кто бы сомневался.

----------


## Trs

Уничтожение б. д. д. Рафаловича не ведётся. Ему даже покрасили фасад.

----------


## Jorjic

На Думская.net очень приятный репортаж об отреставрированном особняке графа Толстого (Дом Ученых). С грустью узнал из него, что картина, издавна висевшая в зеленом зале, заменена на что-то современное. Насколько я знаю, это была картина Михаила Клодта. Очень жаль, для меня она с детства воспринималась как неотъемлемая часть Дома Ученых.

----------


## Milkaway

> На Думская.net очень приятный репортаж об отреставрированном особняке графа Толстого (Дом Ученых). С грустью узнал из него, что картина, издавна висевшая в зеленом зале, заменена на что-то современное. Насколько я знаю, это была картина Михаила Клодта. Очень жаль, для меня она с детства воспринималась как неотъемлемая часть Дома Ученых.


 ... ссылочку если можно ... искала -не нашла ... 
... насколько я знаю - а в Доме Учёных бываю часто - реставрацию фасада бывшей картинной галереи  сделали в прошлом году, а огромная картина из Зеленого зала не висела там уже достаточно давно - на ее месте огромное панно на одесскую тематику ... говорили, что картину в зале хранить нельзя по банальной причине - перепада температур в осенне-зимний период и сырости -  помещение Зеленого зала не отапливались ...

----------


## Jorjic

> ... ссылочку если можно ... искала -не нашла ... 
> ... насколько я знаю - а в Доме Учёных бываю часто - реставрацию фасада бывшей картинной галереи  сделали в прошлом году, а огромная картина из Зеленого зала не висела там уже достаточно давно - на ее месте огромное панно на одесскую тематику ... говорили, что картину в зале хранить нельзя по банальной причине - перепада температур в осенне-зимний период и сырости -  помещение Зеленого зала не отапливались ...


 Пожалуйста, вот ссылка.
Я, действительно, давненько не был в зеленом зале. Ну а причину всегда можно найти, тут они мастаки. Естественно, исключительно забота о народном достоянии. Интересно, где у них нашлось "правильное" помещение.

----------


## Малиновский

Вы эти уникальные фото видели?
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/media/set/?set=oa.516051578422410&type=1

*Британский журнал 1920 года, на двух страницах которого есть фотографии очвидцев эвакуации белогвардейцев от наступающих большевиков. Уникальный материал.*

Кое что оттуда:

----------


## Киров

Бабка рассказывала...Прадед работал сторожем в Херсонских больницах и как-то  при смене власти красные привезли в морг Валиховского переулка побитых добровольцев(так она называла "белых",вероятно деникинцев) и уже при отъезде выбежал санитар с криком,что одна женщина живая,те вернулись и добили ее...

----------


## Малиновский

> Бабка рассказывала...Прадед работал сторожем в Херсонских больницах и как-то  при смене власти красные привезли в морг Валиховского переулка побитых добровольцев(так она называла "белых",вероятно деникинцев) и уже при отъезде выбежал санитар с криком,что одна женщина живая,те вернулись и добили ее...


 Да,не зря старались себя и свои семьи,на последний пароход....

----------


## Киров

Да не,я так понял,то были боевые потери...Был бой,бабка занималась в школе Старопортофранковская 2/2(сейчас худграф педина),на урок забежала чья-то мамка-отпускайте детей в городе стреляют-красные власть берут.

----------


## brassl

> Вы эти уникальные фото видели?
> https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/media/set/?set=oa.516051578422410&type=1
> 
> *Британский журнал 1920 года, на двух страницах которого есть фотографии очвидцев эвакуации белогвардейцев от наступающих большевиков. Уникальный материал.*
> 
> Кое что оттуда:


 Спасибо большое. Добавлю в Архив.
А у меня сегодня машина времени настроена на 1942 год  :smileflag:  (есть еще пару фото, выложу все)

----------


## Мариха

> Город Солнца!


 ой!! срочно скажите - это не Таирова часом?? ужас как этот садик похож на тот, в который я ходила.....

----------


## Семирек

> Вы эти уникальные фото видели?
> 
> *Британский журнал 1920 года, на двух страницах которого есть фотографии очвидцев эвакуации белогвардейцев от наступающих большевиков. Уникальный материал.*
> 
> Кое что оттуда:


 Это прямо иллюстрации к книге В.В. Шульгина "1920" о событиях февраля 1920 года и эвакуации белых из Одессы.

----------


## SaMoVar

Да, именно Шульгин наиболее полно и точно описал те события.

----------


## Семирек

> Да не,я так понял,то были боевые потери...Был бой,бабка занималась в школе Старопортофранковская 2/2(сейчас худграф педина),на урок забежала чья-то мамка-отпускайте детей в городе стреляют-красные власть берут.


 Вообще красные с боями брали власть в Одессе аж три раза - в начале 1918, в апреле 1919 и в феврале 1920-го. Соответственно были две эвакуации белых из Одессы - в 1919 и 1920 году. Этот рассказ может относится к любой из них.

----------


## Milkaway

> ...Был бой,бабка занималась в школе Старопортофранковская 2/2(сейчас худграф педина),


 ... может быть кто-нибудь знает какая школа № ... там была и до какого времени???.... знаю, что в самом начале это был сиротский приют и столовая (может и еще что-то) ... в конце 60-х в этих помещениях - Худграф ( с той поры как был открыт сам факультет) ... а вот что там было в промежутке между школой и худграфом ? ...

----------


## Antique

> знаю, что в самом начале это был сиротский приют


 Не было сиротского приюта, было нечто вроде детского сада (без педагогики), народное училище, дешевая столовая.

Сиротский приют был перед дезинфекционной камерой.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> ... может быть кто-нибудь знает какая школа № ... там была и до какого времени???.... знаю, что в самом начале это был сиротский приют и столовая (может и еще что-то) ... в конце 60-х в этих помещениях - Худграф ( с той поры как был открыт сам факультет) ... а вот что там было в промежутке между школой и худграфом ? ...


 Я помню ходил в дет.сад, который находился за этой школой, на Мечникова,2а и ходил в подготовительную группу с ребятами на год старше. Так вот на 1 сентября 1967 года вся моя группа пошла в первый класс, а я остался в подготовительной группе уже со своим годом. И помню 1 сентября нас группой повели на первый звонок именно в эту школу и нас дет.садовцев посадили за парту вместе со своими ребятами,которые уже пошли в первый класс. Мы посидели один урок и подались в дет.сад, а они остались в школе (как мы им завидовали!) Так что 1 сентября 1967 года там точно была школа, какая я естественно не помню.

----------


## kafkastr

Есть у нас такое?  http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Odessa_French_intervention_1919.jpg?uselang=r  u

----------


## Киров

> ... может быть кто-нибудь знает какая школа № ... там была и до какого времени???.... знаю, что в самом начале это был сиротский приют и столовая (может и еще что-то) ... в конце 60-х в этих помещениях - Худграф ( с той поры как был открыт сам факультет) ... а вот что там было в промежутке между школой и худграфом ? ...


 Я закончил эту восьмилетнюю школу №22 в 1973 году и школу в том же году закрыли.А уже осенью того же года мы,последние выпускники,иногда залазили на дерево и подглядывали за натурщицами,которых рисовали студенты...При румынах там был детский приют...там всегда было что-то детское и социальное.

----------


## Milkaway

> Я закончил эту восьмилетнюю школу №22 в 1973 году и школу в том же году закрыли.А уже осенью того же года мы,последние выпускники,иногда залазили на дерево и подглядывали за натурщицами,которых рисовали студенты...При румынах там был детский приют...там всегда было что-то детское и социальное.


 ... большое спасибо, что внесли ясность!!!

----------


## Antique

В середине 20-х в зданиях разместили коллектор для дефективных детей.

----------


## София Павловна

> ой!! срочно скажите - это не Таирова часом?? ужас как этот садик похож на тот, в который я ходила.....


 Глушко/Жукова) Сад № 283)) Жаль мой дом не попал, он как раз слева от фотографа)

----------


## Le Roy

> Вы эти уникальные фото видели?
> https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/media/set/?set=oa.516051578422410&type=1
> 
> *Британский журнал 1920 года, на двух страницах которого есть фотографии очвидцев эвакуации белогвардейцев от наступающих большевиков. Уникальный материал.*
> 
> Кое что оттуда:


 Отличные иллюстрации к различным воспоминаниям участников тех событий.
Вот, к примеру, к этому эпизоду, приведенному в книге В.А. Михальченко, О.Г. Сивирин "Да будет правда":
"..небольшие воспоминания, оставленные самой Елизаветой Владиславовной Курис. Две странички ее свидетельств на французском языке были написаны ею в маленькой тетради и имели соответствующий заголовок: «Как мы покинули Одессу 25 января 1920 года». К сожалению, эта уникальная памятка не имеет окончания – видимо, обстоятельства складывались так, что дописывать уже было недосуг. Вот как развивались события в тот далекий морозный январский день:
«К 7 часам утра Иван, бывший слуга моей матери, который всегда приходил нам помогать в трудные моменты, говорит мне, что для транспортировки моих вещей в порт машину взять напрокат уже невозможно. В порту мы должны были подняться на борт корабля, который назывался «Rio Negro». Этот английский корабль увозил жителей Одессы, желавших оставить город до прихода большевиков, наступление которых все ожидали. 
– Большевики недалеко, – заявил он. – Все опасаются сражений на улицах. Никто не хочет оставлять свои дома.
	Тогда мой сын кадет Серж, которому было 14 лет [вероятно, ошибка – 16 лет] и Маруся – девушка, которая жила с нами, быстро пошли к друзьям, с тем, чтобы попросить на время небольшую тележку и лошадь. Через час они возвратились, сидя на тележке как триумфаторы. Тем временем шестеро из нашей компании пошли в порт самостоятельно, без транспорта, а мы остались упаковывать чемоданы и грузить их на тележку. Скоро переполненный транспорт тронулся, управляемый моим сыном и Марусей, в сопровождении Ивана и кухарки. Мама, моя сестра, подруга, у которой мы жили, моя дочь и я следовали пешком, оставив в доме очень старого, верного и хорошего гувернанта, который не мог уехать с нами и плакал нам вослед. Мы все тоже плакали.
	Улицы были полностью пустынны. В порт мы прибыли к 11 часам и были удивленно поражены волнением, которое царило там, а вдалеке слышны были маленькие сухие и повторяющиеся звуки: тра-та-та-та-та.
	Мы подошли к «Rio Negro» и увидели наших шестерых друзей уже на палубе. Я держу рукой наши билеты и готовлюсь к тому, чтобы помочь моей маме подняться на корабль. В этот самый момент посадка на корабль прекращается. 
– Погодите! У нас билеты на этот корабль, – кричу я.
Офицер, который стоит на уже поднятом вверх вдоль борта трапе, кричит мне на английском языке:
– Не беспокойтесь. Вас придет забирать другой корабль.
Мы оцепенели на берегу. Наши друзья делают нам какие-то знаки с высокой палубы. «Rio Negro» медленно направляется к выходу из порта. Отчетливо слышим тра-та-та-та – звуки пулеметов.
Нас осталось около 50 человек – мужчины, женщины, дети и одна сотня военных под командованием генерала Стесселя, губернатора города Одессы, которые не смогли подняться на «Rio Negro» из-за его поспешного отхода. Группа гражданских лиц, желая иметь более точные инструкции, направилась к генералу:
– Ожидайте спокойно, – говорит он. – К трем часам другой корабль придет за нами. Мне сообщили об этом власти порта..."

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## malyutka_e

Недавно на форуме были выложены 4 фото Археологического музея 70-х годов. Фотограф явно хотел их  напечатать и склеить из них одну большую фотографию. Сейчас это делается очень легко . Из них получилась такая картинка.

----------


## Antique

> Недавно на форуме были выложены 4 фото Археологического музея 70-х годов. Фотограф явно хотел их  напечатать и склеить из них одну большую фотографию. Сейчас это делается очень легко . Из них получилась такая картинка.


 Интересно получилось, спасибо.

----------


## job2001

> Недавно на форуме были выложены 4 фото Археологического музея 70-х годов. Фотограф явно хотел их напечатать и склеить из них одну большую фотографию. Сейчас это делается очень легко . Из них получилась такая картинка.


 А в каком году скифскую бабу убрали, никто не помнит точно?

----------


## verda

Когда греки отремонтировали музей. Тогда они окончательно победили скифских варваров

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## brassl

Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Заходите


 А где это? Здание немного напоминает дом Руссова на Садовой.

----------


## Kamin

Это дом Руссова, а слева разрушенный 19 номер по Садовой. там стоит сейчас дом отстроенный немцами.

----------


## malyutka_e

Возвращаясь к старому вопросу... Все-таки переулок назывался "*ШАРЛАТАНСКИЙ*" а не "Шарлотинский". Вот документ: "Указатель распределения улицъ, переулковъ и площадей г. Одессы а 32 податныхъ участка. Издание Одесской податной инспекции. 1919 годъ. Цена 1 руб.

----------


## Milkaway

> Возвращаясь к старому вопросу... Все-таки переулок назывался "*ШАРЛАТАНСКИЙ*" а не "Шарлотинский". Вот документ: "Указатель распределения улицъ, переулковъ и площадей г. Одессы а 32 податныхъ участка. Издание Одесской податной инспекции. 1919 годъ. Цена 1 руб.


 ... и сразу еще один вопрос - а что это за* улица Храмовая* (Б.Фонтан и Ср.Фонтан)? .... у Майстрового ее вроде бы нет ... существует ли она сейчас и где находится ...

----------


## фауст

> ... и сразу еще один вопрос - а что это за* улица Храмовая* (Б.Фонтан и Ср.Фонтан)? .... у Майстрового ее вроде бы нет ... существует ли она сейчас и где находится ...


 На Среднем Фонтане ,вероятно -  улица Красных Зорь.

----------


## Antique

> Возвращаясь к старому вопросу... Все-таки переулок назывался "*ШАРЛАТАНСКИЙ*" а не "Шарлотинский". Вот документ: "Указатель распределения улицъ, переулковъ и площадей г. Одессы а 32 податныхъ участка. Издание Одесской податной инспекции. 1919 годъ. Цена 1 руб.


 Нетребский писал что на карте 1888-го года переулок обозначен как Шарлоттинский.

----------


## Milkaway

> Нетребский писал что на карте 1888-го года переулок обозначен как Шарлоттинский.


  ,, ... что дало основание говорить о некоей Шарлотте, но наверняка и она была шарлатанкой ...,, )))
         Из книги ,,Аура Одесских переулков,, 2010.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Возвращаясь к старому вопросу... Все-таки переулок назывался "*ШАРЛАТАНСКИЙ*" а не "Шарлотинский". Вот документ: "Указатель распределения улицъ, переулковъ и площадей г. Одессы а 32 податныхъ участка. Издание Одесской податной инспекции. 1919 годъ. Цена 1 руб.


  Да, в 20-м веке он уже назывался во всех источниках Шарлатанским, но это не исключает того, что в 19-м изначально он мог именоваться Шарлоттинским. А где-нибудь можно увидеть этот список улиц целиком?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> ... и сразу еще один вопрос - а что это за* улица Храмовая* (Б.Фонтан и Ср.Фонтан)? .... у Майстрового ее вроде бы нет ... существует ли она сейчас и где находится ...


 Храмовая на Среднем фонтане - это действительно Красных зорь. А вот на Большом фонтане непонятно. бывшая Амундсена называлась Монастырской. Может это опечатка.

----------


## фауст

> . А вот на Большом фонтане непонятно. бывшая Амундсена называлась Монастырской. Может это опечатка.


 *Вам*  ли не знать !
Или я ошибся в авторстве карты ?

http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/test/1927.htm

Наш современный МаНЬячный переулок.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> *Вам*  ли не знать !
> Или я ошибся в авторстве карты ?
> 
> http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/test/1927.htm
> 
> Наш современный МаНЬячный переулок.


 Ну да, все правильно! Я имел ввиду, что в списке две Храмовые улицы - одна на Среднем фонтане а другая на Большом. Может они ошиблись и Монастырскую улицу назвали второй Храмовой. А еще там на Большом фонтане какая то Центральная улица появилась. Нет, там точно черная дыра топонимики.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Нет, там точно черная дыра топонимики.


 Там просто чёрная дыра, непонятно что кому и где принадлежало.

----------


## фауст

> Может они ошиблись и Монастырскую улицу назвали второй Храмовой. А еще там на Большом фонтане какая то Центральная улица появилась. Нет, там точно черная дыра топонимики.


  Сейчас есть  Монастырский переулок - от трамвая до ворот монастыря. А влево к морю отходит Маячный. Я полагаю ,что "Храмовая с Большого Фонтана"  это и есть Маячный.

----------


## SaMoVar

Монастырский переулок - это переименованный Маячный.

----------


## фауст

> Монастырский переулок - это переименованный Маячный.


 Сейчас - это 2 разных топонима.

----------


## фауст

> Возвращаясь к старому вопросу... Все-таки переулок назывался "*ШАРЛАТАНСКИЙ*" а не "Шарлотинский". 
> .


 Версия.
 Народная трансформация названия.
Безымянная улица от Собора до Дегтярной. Купец Гулев строит трактир . Как будет называться улица в честь домовладельца ?
1) С суффиксом и окончанием в виде "-ская" :  Ришельевская ,Мясоедовская ,Пишоновская ,Пушкинская ,Колонтаевская, Дюковская, Садиковская  и.т.д.
 2) С суффиксом и окончанием в виде "-ова": Бирюкова ,Новикова ,Филодорова и.т.д.

Вероятно и эта улица называлась сперва - Гулева . Но народ ,который курсировал по кратчайшему пути с Молдаванки на Соборную площадь ( гулял) переиначил на - Гулевая. Так и прижилось.   Сходная судьба могла быть и у Шарлотинского переулка ,который люмпены переименовали в Шарлатанский. Так и прижилось.

----------


## Jorjic

Очередная "хорошая" новость. Продают "Южную Пальмиру" в Аркадии и дом Технического общества на Княжеской.

----------


## Скрытик

> Очередная "хорошая" новость. Продают "Южную Пальмиру" в Аркадии и дом Технического общества на Княжеской.


  Честно говоря не знаю что лучше - продать и получить шанс восстановить или смотреть как Техническое общество разрушается

----------


## Киров

Да очень хорошо,что продают.Оба здания гибнут на глазах,так хоть хозяин будет.

----------


## brassl

8 400. Заходите

----------


## VicTur

> Да очень хорошо,что продают.Оба здания гибнут на глазах,так хоть хозяин будет.


 Не факт. Боюсь, что просто владелец, а не хозяин.

----------


## Скрытик

В любом случае это дает шанс Техническому обществу. То, что городу и тем более нынешнему клоуну в его главе глубоко наплевать на него понятно всем. Я бы и сам выкупил его, будь у меня такие деньги. Но увы (((

----------


## Jorjic

> В любом случае это дает шанс Техническому обществу...


 Много ли Вы знаете примеров использованных шансов?

----------


## Киров

> В любом случае это дает шанс Техническому обществу. То, что городу и тем более нынешнему клоуну в его главе глубоко наплевать на него понятно всем. Я бы и сам выкупил его, будь у меня такие деньги. Но увы (((


 Типично совковый и кацапетовский  прием говорить от имени всех и развешивать ярлыки...говорите от имени "себя"...

----------


## Скрытик

> Много ли Вы знаете примеров использованных шансов?


  Например Шахский дворец, Бристоль.

----------


## Скрытик

> Типично совковый и кацапетовский  прием говорить от имени всех и развешивать ярлыки...говорите от имени "себя"...


  Это Вы о чем?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

мне здесь все посты удалили. только за то что латиницей (я очень далеко от русской раскладки). обижаете земляка... хотел еще вот поделиться.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Деволановский спуск (который мы в годы моего детства называли "канавой") просто поразил: широкий, с гладким мощением... А какой он сейчас  уму не постижимо  А ведь это могла быть хорошая альтернатива Польскосму спуску. Но, "это уже другая история"


 piryur, Так там и сейчас та самая брусчатка есть. Из под асфальта видна. Что стоит содрать асфальт и переложить все заново. Будет украшение городу.

----------


## Jorjic

> Например Шахский дворец, Бристоль.


 Ну, им до здания Технического общества было очень далеко.

----------


## Скрытик

Бристоль изнутри полностью разобрали, с 1го этажа небо было видно. Только несущие стены остались. Понятно, что инвестиции в гостиницу 5 звезд делаются с видом на перспективу, но все равно хочется надеяться на лучшее...
Мечтать о том, что город займется памятниками архитектуры уже, увы, не приходится 
И еще пример - хоть я и отрицательно отношусь к Министериуму за то, что они превратили Гоголя в одностороннюю и еще и соседям испоганили окна, но Дом Науки и техники таки восстановили. Так, что не всегда частные руки это плохо.

----------


## Antique

> мне здесь все посты удалили. только за то что латиницей (я очень далеко от русской раскладки). обижаете земляка... хотел еще вот поделиться.


 Есть как программы для транслитерации, так и виртуальные клавиатуры.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Наш порт? Кто в номерах машин сечет? Там хорошо читается

----------


## victor.odessa

> Наш порт? Кто в номерах машин сечет? Там хорошо читается


 Это не Одесса.

----------


## Antique

Пристань идёт вдоль улицы, интересно, что это за город.

----------


## heffalump1974

Может локация и не Одесса, но номерные знаки с литерами ЧС сайт http://www.autogallery.org.ru/y/ynom1946.htm определяет именно как одесские.

Для *Brassl*, на всякий случай: здешние номера обр.46 (жёлтые с чёрными буквами, код "АБ 12-34"), оный сайт указывает как ФГ, ФЖ, ЧД, ЧС, ЧТ; также и номера Измаильской области УР. Ну, а про поздние "ОЕЕ", полагаю, и так в курсе.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Пристань идёт вдоль улицы, интересно, что это за город.


 И за забором снова территория порта.

----------


## Малиновский

Да Одесса это.Там где был первый морвокзал.

----------


## Киров

Первый морвокзал это в конце Военного спуска?Мы там "Славу" встречали,но весь порт был мощенный...тоже кажется-что Одесса,осанка у людей типично одесская...да и процент евреев на фото высок.

----------


## Грачиков

Этот ЗиС-5 одесский,я сам немного поработал на таком и даже помню его номер ЧС 42-95.

----------


## arkoh

Вот этот забор в 1957 г. (с фестивальными эмблемами). Забор отделял пассажирскую часть мола старого морвокзала, где швартовались пассажирские суда и катера морского трамвая   от остальной территории  порта, куда вход был по пропускам.

----------


## Jorjic

> ...да и процент евреев на фото высок.


 Высший пилотаж!

----------


## brassl

фото из последнего "путешествия" на машине времени  :smileflag:  (подарок немецкого интернет пространства)

----------


## Семирек

> фото из последнего "путешествия" на машине времени


 А это что за фото? Кто такие эти люди? Какой год?

----------


## brassl

Год наверное до 1918. Взял вот тут

----------


## Семирек

> Год наверное до 1918. Взял вот тут


 Что-то непохоже это на немецкие войска в Одессе... У солдат форма явно русская.

----------


## brassl

> Что-то непохоже это на немецкие войска в Одессе... У солдат форма явно русская.


  Я по этому в начале и не поставил эту подпись с сайта, мне самому показалось что наши, а не немцы.

Где? (я не помню, может я уже и спрашивал за это фото, но забыл )

----------


## krust

Одесские открытки из редкой серии изд. Шереръ,Набгольцъ и Ко., Москва.

----------


## Киров

> фото из последнего "путешествия" на машине времени  (подарок немецкого интернет пространства)


 Я тоже тут пару дней назад удачно съездил на машине времени и тоже привез подарок...

----------


## brassl

> Вложение 4985319Вложение 4985324Вложение 4985294Я тоже тут пару дней назад удачно съездил на машине времени и тоже привез подарок...


 "улов" с reibert ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Так Vik это я.

----------


## Antique

> Где? (я не помню, может я уже и спрашивал за это фото, но забыл )


 Вот это точно не у нас. Если я не ошибаюсь, то в те годы, когда строили это здание Одесса была двухэтажной. Стоит посмотреть в сторону Санкт-Петербурга.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Я что-то забыл, где это находилось ?

----------


## Antique

> Я что-то забыл, где это находилось ?


 Мариинская улица, 1.

----------


## Алик Савенков

А это где ?

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Мариинская улица, 1.


 Спасибо.

----------


## mlch

> А это где ?
> Вложение 4990211


  Сейчас на этом месте админздание. Канатная 83

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (рекламу и фото людей постараюсь выложить до вечера)
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Вложение 4981959
> 
> Вот этот забор в 1957 г. (с фестивальными эмблемами). Забор отделял пассажирскую часть мола старого морвокзала, где швартовались пассажирские суда и катера морского трамвая   от остальной территории  порта, куда вход был по пропускам.


 arkoh, это где? Подскажи, что-то я не пойму. Это Военная Гавань? Там где сейчас в/ч ВМФ Украины?

А судно на заднем плане стоит где? Оно мне сильно наш Лесозаводск напоминает... 

Если точно, где это место с забором?

----------


## polvnic

> arkoh, это где? Подскажи, что-то я не пойму. Это Военная Гавань? Там где сейчас в/ч ВМФ Украины?
> 
> А судно на заднем плане стоит где? Оно мне сильно наш Лесозаводск напоминает... 
> 
> Если точно, где это место с забором?


 На фото Военный мол. Стена отделяла  причалы военного порта, расположенного по периметру Практической гавани, от Крымской (как называли тогда Морвокзал). Сейчас стены нет, а военный порт сокращен до кусочков на  Андросовском и Потаповском молу. "Лесозаводск" (постройка 1958 г.) сейчас стоит на Потаповском молу. А на снимке, судя по всему, «Ленсовет» (в 1962 г. переименованный в « Абхазию»). Только у него в то время (1957 г.)  была труба обтекаемой формы. Если же arkoh ошибается и снимок сделан в 60-х, то стоящее судно скорее напоминает "Литву" или "Латвию". Вид пирса, автомобили - тоже говорят о более поздних годах.

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (рекламу и фото людей постараюсь выложить до вечера)
> Всем хорошего дня!


 По крайней мере одна акварель имеет неправильную подпись. Руины на рисунке - это поворотное локомотивное депо и на дальнем плане корпус завода "Краян". Справа характерный корпус вагоноремонтных мастерских, по которым снимок был опознан. Художник находился к востоку от корпуса:


А это, судя по архитектуре, дореволюционное здание. Возможно с местом тоже ошиблись:

----------


## VicTur

> И еще пример - хоть я и отрицательно отношусь к Министериуму за то, что они превратили Гоголя в одностороннюю и еще и соседям испоганили окна, но Дом Науки и техники таки восстановили. Так, что не всегда частные руки это плохо.


 Превращение культурного заведения в очередной кабак — не восстановление. Город — это не только фасады, но и идейное содержание.

----------


## Скрытик

> Превращение культурного заведения в очередной кабак — не восстановление. Город — это не только фасады, но и идейное содержание.


  Увы, это беда не только Одессы. И не только Украины. А этот кабак долго не проживет ИМХО.

----------


## Скрытик

Вообще у улицы Гоголя какая-то странная карма. Тут выкуплено очень много домов полностью, при этом с ними никто ничего не делает. Ну ладно, Кокон изуродовали и остановили стройку из за кризиса. Но дом рядом стоит пустым, вроде исполком дал разрешение на строительство гостиницы 5 звезд. Дом Гоголя уже притча во языцах, там почти детективная история. Дом напротив Атлантов выкупили весь лет 5 назад и опять ничего. Непонятное что-то...

----------


## Jorjic

Еще немного из архива 50-х годов.
Малый переулок



Старобазарная площадь

 

Тираспольская площадь

 

Какие-то я уже выкладывал, но мне кажется, что эти лучшего качества.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну ладно, Кокон изуродовали и остановили стройку из за кризиса.


 Кокон просто бросила эту стройку и сделала себе магазин Кокон лайт на Греческой,31 (кстати, во время кризиса). А недостроенного урода бросила. Тан он и стоит, пугая экскурсантов-иностранцев. Но кого это интересует?

----------


## Milkaway

> Вообще у улицы Гоголя какая-то странная карма. Тут выкуплено очень много домов полностью, при этом с ними никто ничего не делает. Ну ладно, Кокон изуродовали и остановили стройку из за кризиса. Но дом рядом стоит пустым, вроде исполком дал разрешение на строительство гостиницы 5 звезд. Дом Гоголя уже притча во языцах, там почти детективная история. Дом напротив Атлантов выкупили весь лет 5 назад и опять ничего. Непонятное что-то...


 ... ничего странного ... улица Гоголя всё таки ...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> На фото Военный мол. Стена отделяла  причалы военного порта, расположенного по периметру Практической гавани, от Крымской (как называли тогда Морвокзал). Сейчас стены нет, а военный порт сокращен до кусочков на  Андросовском и Платоновском молу. "Лесозаводск" (постройка 1958 г.) сейчас стоит на Платоновском молу. А на снимке, судя по всему, «Ленсовет» (в 1962 г. переименованный в « Абхазию»). Только у него в то время (1957 г.)  была труба обтекаемой формы. Если же arkoh ошибается и снимок сделан в 60-х, то стоящее судно скорее напоминает "Литву" или "Латвию". Вид пирса, автомобили - тоже говорят о более поздних годах.


 polvnic, все теперь все ясно. Большое спасибо. Только не до кусочков на  Андросовском и Платоновском молу, а до кусочков на Андросовском и Потаповском молу. Платоновский мол он ближе к парку Шевченко.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Да, если внимательно почитать «Белеет Парус Одинокий» или «Хуторок в степи» Катаева, то можно узнать что семья Бачей спускалась именно по Военному Спуску к итальянскому пассажирскому судну. Мне кажется он даже упоминает Военный мол, и тот факт что мол был замощен брусчаткой. 
Видимо и до революции пассажирский вокзал распологался на том же месте.

----------


## Jorjic

Ну и еще немного нового и улучшенного старого.
Лаокоон на своем прежнем месте



Греческая площадь 

  

И еще два фото 1954 года в цвете

----------


## arkoh

> Если же arkoh ошибается и снимок сделан в 60-х, то стоящее судно скорее напоминает "Литву" или "Латвию".  автомобили - тоже


 Год съемки точно определяется по фестивальным эмблемам. В 1957 г состоялся международный фестиваль молодежи в Москве. Многие делегаты ехали морем через Одессу. Вот пассажирский причал и украсили эмблемами и флагами. Да что порт, весь город. Ажиотаж был еще тот. Как же, живых иностранцев можно увидеть. По тем временам это было что-то.

----------


## polvnic

> Да, если внимательно почитать «Белеет Парус Одинокий» или «Хуторок в степи» Катаева, то можно узнать что семья Бачей спускалась именно по Военному Спуску к итальянскому пассажирскому судну. Мне кажется он даже упоминает Военный мол, и тот факт что мол был замощен брусчаткой. 
> Видимо и до революции пассажирский вокзал распологался на том же месте.


 Немного на эту тему: http://polvnic.livejournal.com/14823.html  http://polvnic.livejournal.com/15023.html

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Немного на эту тему: http://polvnic.livejournal.com/14823.html  http://polvnic.livejournal.com/15023.html


 
 Спасибо, polvnic, сейчас читаю  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Ну и еще немного нового и улучшенного старого.
> Лаокоон на своем прежнем месте
> И еще два фото 1954 года в цвете


 ... замечательные фотографии !!!  не раз слышала от людей старшего поколения, как возле этого Лаокоона - прикидываясь третьим сыном - в кольцах змей прятались подвыпившие граждане - кто от жён, кто от дружинников, а некоторые и от милицейского патруля ))) ...
... хороши и Вожди в кустах Горсада ...

----------


## brassl

> Ну и еще немного нового и улучшенного старого.
> Лаокоон на своем прежнем месте][/url]


 Огромное спасибо за фото. Все перенесу в Архив, постараюсь до вечера  :smileflag: 

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (рекламу и фото людей постараюсь выложить до вечера)
> Всем хорошего дня!


 А вот это фото  похоже снято на Прохоровской улице, оно уже проскакивало в этой теме. Справа - школа №18 на Прохоровской, 46

----------


## Jorjic

Еще несколько цветных фото 1954 года.
Александровский парк. Похоже, что первое фото - будущая Аллея Славы. 

 

Французский бульвар.

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо за фотографии!!!

----------


## FIGOWA

> Еще несколько цветных фото 1954 года.
> Александровский парк. Похоже, что первое фото - будущая Аллея Славы. 
> 
>  
> 
> Французский бульвар.


 да... как всё изменилось и не изменилось за более чем полвека...

----------


## malyutka_e

Это уже улица Пионерская.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, это Одесса или Бухарест?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это уже улица Пионерская.


 Вполне может быть.

----------


## Jorjic

Панорама Пересыпи в 1959 году.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Панорама Пересыпи в 1959 году.


 Спасибо за снимок. Он сделан со двора Художественного музея (Софиевская,5), внизу проходит Приморская, слева газовый завод.

----------


## polvnic

> Панорама Пересыпи в 1959 году.


 Справа – 4-х этажное здание заводоуправления СРЗ-1, далее – заводская столовая и  3-х пролетный корпусный цех. Остальные цеха *еще* не построены. А сейчас по иронии судьбы *уже* снесены, а эти, что на фото, пока стоят, но участь их уже тоже решена.
Jorjic, Вы сегодня превосходите сам себя. Спасибо.

----------


## Jorjic

Возвращение к/ф "Слава" в конце 50-х. Извините, качество никакое.

----------


## Antique

> Панорама Пересыпи в 1959 году.


 Спасибо большое, даже синагогу видно.

----------


## brassl

В Архиве, общими усилиями, 8 500  :smileflag: 
Огромное спасибо за дополнения, все выложу до вечера.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (не большой улов по 1942 году, может кто сообразит где это было снято, на оборотке фото подписано что Одесса)

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (не большой улов по 1942 году, может кто сообразит где это было снято, на оборотке фото подписано что Одесса)


 Старопортофранковская, 42. Не успели таки достроить.


Электростанция бельгийского общества на улице Черноморского казачества:

----------


## Milkaway

> Электростанция бельгийского общества на улице Черноморского казачества:


 ... а кто автор акварелей и откуда они появились?... судя по фото - сама работа и подпись к ней - это часть какой-то экспозиции ...

----------


## Скрытик

В продолжении кармы улицы Гоголя 

http://dumskaya.net/news/v-centre-odessy-obrushilas-chast-fasada-shkoly-022232/

Хотя это не карма улицы, конечно, а полное бездействие городских властей всех уровней.

----------


## brassl

> ... а кто автор акварелей и откуда они появились?... судя по фото - сама работа и подпись к ней - это часть какой-то экспозиции ...


  После освобождения был создан альбом акварелей - разрушения в городе Одесса, я увел с сайта облархива, сейчас попробую вспомнить адрес.

----------


## brassl

Пару вот тут, а остальные...., у них была онлайн выставка, я все оттуда скопировал, но вот отыскать ее не могу  Найду-скину ссылку, там еще обложка альбома была, но без автора.

ВОТ ОНА

----------


## Jorjic

Еще несколько фото из 1959 года. Первое фото - двор дома на Екатерининской, 4.

----------


## Milkaway

> Пару вот тут, а остальные...., у них была онлайн выставка, я все оттуда скопировал, но вот отыскать ее не могу  Найду-скину ссылку, там еще обложка альбома была, но без автора.
> 
> ВОТ ОНА


 .... огромное спасибо - всё очень интересно!!! ...

----------


## brassl

> Еще несколько фото из 1959 года. Первое фото - двор дома на Екатерининской, 4.


  Большое спасибо! Плюсик поставить не могу, плюсомет не работает   Все выложу в Архив до вечера.

----------


## Jorjic

Я уже выкладывал это фото, отсканированное с отцовского отпечатка. Сейчас я отсканировал пленку и обнаружил указатель квартир, пришпандоренный на старый контрфорс. По-моему, очень колоритно. К сожалению, прочитать его мне не удалось.

----------


## Antique

> Я уже выкладывал это фото, отсканированное с отцовского отпечатка. Сейчас я отсканировал пленку и обнаружил указатель квартир, пришпандоренный на старый контрфорс. По-моему, очень колоритно. К сожалению, прочитать его мне не удалось.


 А что произошло с этим флигелем, он рухнул?

----------


## Jorjic

И вот еще Ланжероновская с той же пленки. Я намеренно ничего не кадрировал, чтобы сохранить детали. Дело ведь не в красоте.

----------


## Jorjic

> А что произошло с этим флигелем, он рухнул?


 Там сделали стадион.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот еще четыре фото "фестивальной" Одессы 1957 года. Почему-то всего четыре.

----------


## Jorjic

И еще четыре фото Ришельевской перед реконструкцией 1957 года.

----------


## Trs

Замечательно! Можно ли опубликовать последние четыре снимка на трансфото со ссылкой на Вас?

----------


## Trs

Вид в сторону вокзала на перекрёсток с Жуковского.

----------


## Milkaway

> Там сделали стадион.


 ... там - это где??? ))) ... не могу сориентироваться ...

----------


## Sergey_L

> Вот еще четыре фото "фестивальной" Одессы 1957 года. Почему-то всего четыре.


 А кто не видел ещё - вот док фильм как раз об этом событии))

----------


## Jorjic

> ... там - это где??? ))) ... не могу сориентироваться ...


 Там, где потом построили 9-ю школу (2-я гимназия).

----------


## Jorjic

> Замечательно! Можно ли опубликовать последние четыре снимка на трансфото со ссылкой на Вас?


 Разумеется. Эти фото есть на сайте "Одесса на колесах".

----------


## Milkaway

> И еще четыре фото Ришельевской перед реконструкцией 1957 года.


 Ув. Jorjic - огромнейшее Вам спасибо за фотографии этого квартала по ул.Ленина !!!!!!!  На первом фото - дом, в котором мой дедушка-военный одним из первых получил квартиру, где и жила наша большая семья с 1954 года по 1980гг. ... внизу был мясной магазин .... для моей мамы это такой светлый момент - словами не передать - целая жизнь !!!  Спасибо !!!!!!!!!

----------


## arkoh

> Вот еще четыре фото "фестивальной" Одессы 1957 года. Почему-то всего четыре.


 Спасибо за Дерибасовскую уг.Гаванной до постройки блочной  пятиэтажки. В тот старый маленький овощной магазин часто в детстве заходил. Сейчас впервые увидел на фото.

----------


## Antique

А вот интересно, здание на заднем плане в настоящее время ещё жилое или нет? Там где была арка проезда теперь какой-то склад.

----------


## brassl

> Спасибо за Дерибасовскую уг.Гаванной до постройки блочной  пятиэтажки. В тот старый маленький овощной магазин часто в детстве заходил. Сейчас впервые увидел на фото.


  А почему впервые? Вот же оно  :smileflag:

----------


## arkoh

> А почему впервые? Вот же оно


 Угол тот , но это наверное 30-е и не видно овощного магазина. А там самое то, что в фотопамяти детства.

----------


## Jorjic

2 *brassl*. Вы хочете песен? Их есть у меня.



Жена заинтересовалась, почему вдруг отец решил сделать это фото. Предполагаю, что плату уже отменили, а табличка еще осталась. Сфотографировал для памяти.

----------


## Antique

> Угол тот , но это наверное 30-е и не видно овощного магазина.


 Но точно до 40-х - ещё не разрушены здания на углу Екатерининской.

----------


## brassl

> 2 *brassl*. Вы хочете песен? Их есть у меня.
> 
> 
> Жена заинтересовалась, почему вдруг отец решил сделать это фото. Предполагаю, что плату уже отменили, а табличка еще осталась. Сфотографировал для памяти.


 Спасибо!!!

----------


## arkoh

> Предполагаю, что плату уже отменили, а табличка еще осталась. Сфотографировал для памяти.


 А может и не отменили , просто нормальные люди воспринимали  плату за вход на общественный  пляж как издевательство над людьми. Вот и сфотал. На Ланжерон тоже надо было платить на входе в парк Шевченко.

----------


## brassl

Вроде привел в порядок папку - Военные фото, документы (Освобождение) - будет настрой доберусь до папки оккупации (замечания, дополнения принимаются  :smileflag: ), пока в освобождении 254 фотографии.

----------


## heffalump1974

> Там, где потом построили 9-ю школу (2-я гимназия).


 Если можно, уточните, пожалуйста, направление съёмки - в кадре отрезок от... в общем, там где сейчас стена и ларёк, чуть левее № 28 по улице Ланжероновской до задней стены дома №3, который на Гаванной?

----------


## Jorjic

> А может и не отменили , просто нормальные люди воспринимали  плату за вход на общественный  пляж как издевательство над людьми. Вот и сфотал. На Ланжерон тоже надо было платить на входе в парк Шевченко.


 Не знаю, в контексте того времени это звучит диссонансом. Тогда действительность воспринималась, насколько я помню, несколько по-другому. Понятие "издевательство над людьми" в те годы было не очень модным. Разве что среди врагов народа.

----------


## Jorjic

> Если можно, уточните, пожалуйста, направление съёмки - в кадре отрезок от... в общем, там где сейчас стена и ларёк, чуть левее № 28 по улице Ланжероновской до задней стены дома №3, который на Гаванной?


 Фото не мое, а моего отца (как и большинство того, что я выкладываю). Насколько я помню, это был флигель во дворе дома 28 по Ланжероновской. Этот вид открывался при входе в арку дома.

----------


## brassl

Посмотрите сколько всего интересного. Попробую списаться и попросить разрешения выложить у нас в Архиве.

----------


## mlch

> Посмотрите сколько всего интересного. Попробую списаться и попросить разрешения выложить у нас в Архиве.


  Супер! Там копать - не перекопать.  :smileflag:

----------


## heffalump1974

> Фото не мое, а моего отца (как и большинство того, что я выкладываю). Насколько я помню, это был флигель во дворе дома 28 по Ланжероновской. Этот вид открывался при входе в арку дома.


 В любом случае спасибо. Тогда получается, что нынешняя территория школы конкретно левее. И, похоже, что очертания арок на снимке повторяют рисунок входной арки. http://maps.yandex.ua/?text=%D0%A3%D...56848885713906
Хотя, не исключаю, что ошибаюсь.

----------


## brassl

> Супер! Там копать - не перекопать.


 А я о чем  :smileflag: 

Нет ли случаем у кого такой фото в нормальном качестве?

----------


## Jorjic

> В любом случае спасибо. Тогда получается, что нынешняя территория школы конкретно левее. И, похоже, что очертания арок на снимке повторяют рисунок входной арки. Хотя, не исключаю, что ошибаюсь.


  Думаю, что Вы правы. Сам стадион располагался практически точно на территории нынешней шклолы - между костелом и угловым жилым домом. Я выкладывал фотографии, но что-то не могу их найти в архиве. Вход был то ли через нынешнюю арку дома 28, то ли там, где сейчас киоск. Точно не помню, но скорее через арку.

----------


## Antique

> В любом случае спасибо. Тогда получается, что нынешняя территория школы конкретно левее. И, похоже, что очертания арок на снимке повторяют рисунок входной арки. Хотя, не исключаю, что ошибаюсь.


 Возможно это руины здания (фото ниже). По Пилявскому и справочникам "Вся Одесса" на участке размещалось польское общественное собрание "Огниско",  а потом оно переехало и возможно именно тогда здание в 1912-м году реконструировали под кинотеатр "Кинопластикон" (у Пилявского написано, что реконструировали для Огниско, но это навряд ли).

Здания за руинами - участок Вассала номер 3 (Автомобильное общество и гаражи).

----------


## heffalump1974

> Сам стадион располагался практически точно на территории нынешней шклолы - между костелом и угловым жилым домом.


 


> на участке размещалось польское общественное собрание "Огниско",  а потом оно переехало и возможно именно тогда здание в 1912-м году реконструировали под кинотеатр "Кинопластикон"


 Очередное спасибо форумчанам.
Кто бы ещё подсказал, что на участке было между 1912-м и вводом в эксплуатацию СШ №9 (официально - 1957-й г.)?

----------


## brassl

Есть не большой улов "машины времени", заходите  :smileflag:  (может кто знает, фото берега моря, это где?)

----------


## Lively

> Есть не большой улов "машины времени", заходите  (может кто знает, фото берега моря, это где?)


 Это Черноморка, (Люстдорф)

----------


## фауст

> Есть не большой улов "машины времени", заходите  (может кто знает, фото берега моря, это где?)


 Старожилы уже помогли.




> Мостик со скульптурами вдоль моря - Люстдорф. Сейчас от него ничего не осталось...


 


> Набережная Люстдорфа, за рестораном "Гапон" в сторону Ильичевска. Кстати, местные говорят, что на месте этого ресторана  когда-то стояла спасательная станция.

----------


## Dramteatr

Дяченко П. Ф., Сущинский В. Я.
*Путешествие по Одесскому заливу*: Путеводитель.—Одесса: Маяк, 1981.—70 с, 4 л. ил., 8 л. цв. ил.

Путеводитель рассказывает о популярных морских экскурсиях по акватории Одесского залива  и вдоль побережья залива,
где находятся широко известные приморские курорты Лузановка и Аркадия.

----------


## arkoh

> Не знаю, в контексте того времени это звучит диссонансом. . Разве что среди врагов народа.


 Уже тогда многие понимали что к чему, но помалкивали,а не только ""враги народа"". Кстати, на этом фото видно только три прорези забора, а билеты продавали через пятую прорезь. Там за ней пристроена была халабуда для кассира.

----------


## Antique

> В любом случае спасибо. Тогда получается, что нынешняя территория школы конкретно левее. И, похоже, что очертания арок на снимке повторяют рисунок входной арки. 
> Хотя, не исключаю, что ошибаюсь.


 Также есть фото Luftwaffe. Стрелкой показан флигель от которого в соответствии с моей фотографией остались руины:

----------


## Trs

Кстати, если у кого есть лист Люфтваффе с участием квартала, ограниченного Мясоедовской, Болгарской, Б. Хмельницкого и Третецким переулком, можете в тему или на почту сбросить? Я не помню было ли такое в аэрофотосъёмке, но если есть — очень прошу.

----------


## Jorjic

Выложил эту фотографию, как иллюстрацию к следующему тексту.
Это осень 1953 года, теплоход "Россия". Думаю, что это одна из первых прогулок вдоль побережья и в открытом море, которые потом стали традиционными. Мы попали на нее потому, что один из старших офицеров (кажется, страмех) "России" был нашим соседом и дедушкой моего школьного приятеля. Еще одна примечательная деталь - на одной из фотогрфий в музыкальном салоне у дамы на руке траурная повязка. Такие носили весной, когда умер Сталин - красная повязка, окаймленная черными полосами. У меня где-то такая сохранилась.

----------


## Jorjic

Ну и еще три фото Куяльника 1953 года. На первом фото вид не часто встречающийся. Я Куяльник не очень знаю, поэтому идентифицировать не берусь, хотя предположения есть. Второе фото вполне тривиальное, но поразило меня практически полным совпадением с фото, имеющимся в архиве. Только там здание еще затоплено, а на этом уже нет. Ну, а третье просто за компанию. Их не пленке и было всего три.

  

Пролистал всю папку Куяльника в архиве и поразился. Куда же все это подевалось?

----------


## Antique

> Ну и еще три фото Куяльника 1953 года. На первом фото вид не часто встречающийся. Я Куяльник не очень знаю, поэтому идентифицировать не берусь, хотя предположения есть.


 Первая фотография снято несколько левее церкви, двухэтажное здание исчезло, дача на террасе наверное тоже:
odessastory, id 19571

Также В.Г. Никитенко сфотографировал дачу на террасе почти вплотную:
odessastory, id 14547

----------


## Antique

> Кстати, если у кого есть лист Люфтваффе с участием квартала, ограниченного Мясоедовской, Болгарской, Б. Хмельницкого и Третецким переулком, можете в тему или на почту сбросить? Я не помню было ли такое в аэрофотосъёмке, но если есть — очень прошу.


 Есть такой снимок, но квартал не полностью поместился:

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Выложил эту фотографию, как иллюстрацию к следующему тексту.
> Это осень 1953 года, теплоход "Россия". Думаю, что это одна из первых прогулок вдоль побережья и в открытом море, которые потом стали традиционными. Мы попали на нее потому, что один из старших офицеров (кажется, страмех) "России" был нашим соседом и дедушкой моего школьного приятеля. Еще одна примечательная деталь - на одной из фотогрфий в музыкальном салоне у дамы на руке траурная повязка. Такие носили весной, когда умер Сталин - красная повязка, окаймленная черными полосами. У меня где-то такая сохранилась.


 На этом же теплоходе «Россия» снимали известный фильм «Иностранка» (1965) Одесской киностудии. А потом «Россия» приняла приняла учатие в сьемках фильма «Бриллиантовая рука». В сцене где пассажиры садятся на теплопход - это «Россия». В других сценах мог уже быть теплоход «Победа».

----------


## brassl

Изрытые лиманы, поникшие каштаны, 
И тихий скорбный шёпот приспущенных знамён. 
В глубокой тишине без труб и барабанов, 
Одессу оставляет последний батальон.

----------


## Jorjic

> Первая фотография снято несколько левее церкви, двухэтажное здание исчезло, дача на террасе наверное тоже:
> Также В.Г. Никитенко сфотографировал дачу на террасе почти вплотную.


 Да, я именно это предположил.
Куяльник для меня почти неизвестная территория. Это странно, так как до войны моя семья проводила там лето на даче. Все собираюсь выложить "куяльницкую" подборку, но руки не доходят.
И еще давно интересующий меня вопрос - куда вела эта гигантская лестница? На одной из открыток написано, что к Тработинскому городку. Я этого названия не знаю, Гугл - тоже.

----------


## Lively

> ...Это осень 1953 года, теплоход "Россия". Думаю, что это одна из первых прогулок вдоль побережья и в открытом море, которые потом стали традиционными...


 А это, наверное, одна из последних:
Фотографировал в июне 1983 года, т/х "Россия" на подходе к Ялте.

----------


## Antique

> Да, я именно это предположил.
> Куяльник для меня почти неизвестная территория. Это странно, так как до войны моя семья проводила там лето на даче. Все собираюсь выложить "куяльницкую" подборку, но руки не доходят.


 Сейчас на Куяльнике мало что сохранилось. Дореволюционные здания сгруппированы в две или три кучки, осталось около семи зданий исключая водолечебницу и храм.




> И еще давно интересующий меня вопрос - куда вела эта гигантская лестница? На одной из открыток написано, что к Тработинскому городку. Я этого названия не знаю, Гугл - тоже.


 Кажется когда-то высказывали предположение, что основная конная дорога на Куяльник проходила в обход Пересыпи и лестница позволяла пройти и проехать с дороги на Усатово. Вроде бы по Нетребскому на верхнем плато тоже были дачи, и он даже говорил о каком-то конкретном здании наверху. Сооружение арки и масштабы серпантина говорят о том, что это был парадный вход курорта.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнении. Заходите (рекламу и фото людей закину до вечера)

----------


## Jorjic

> А это, наверное, одна из последних:
> Фотографировал в июне 1983 года, т/х "Россия" на подходе к Ялте.


 Да, по-моему это последний сезон "России".
Но я хочу уточнить для тех, кто этого уже не помнит. Я говорил именно о прогулках, а не регулярных рейсах. Были прогулки (не по расписанию) двух типов. Трех- или четырехчасовая прогулка вдоль побережья и в открытом море (так они официально именовались) и однодневные прогулки в Ялту - отход вечером, целый день в Ялте, возвращение рано утром. 
Первый раз я на такую прогулку пошел в 60-х, 8-го марта, на пароходе "Петр Великий". Из холодной еще Одессы мы на один день попали в цветущую весеннюю Ялту. По тем временам впечатление было ошеломляющим.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Да, я именно это предположил.
> Куяльник для меня почти неизвестная территория. Это странно, так как до войны моя семья проводила там лето на даче. Все собираюсь выложить "куяльницкую" подборку, но руки не доходят.
> И еще давно интересующий меня вопрос - куда вела эта гигантская лестница? На одной из открыток написано, что к Тработинскому городку. Я этого названия не знаю, Гугл - тоже.


 Основной дорогой соединяющей Одессу с Киевом, СПб и т.д. - была Балтовская. Она же соединяла Куяльник с городом. Так что лестница и съезд при ней - это основной въезд на Куяльник. Расстояние от арки до Балтовской дороги - приблизительно 1 км.

----------


## exse

> Да, по-моему это последний сезон "России".
> ...


 Уходила на слом под названием "Анива". У меня до сих пор есть ее небольшое каютное зеркало и дубовая табуреточка...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Уходила на слом под названием "Анива". У меня до сих пор есть ее небольшое каютное зеркало и дубовая табуреточка...


 
Теплоход «Россия» был продан в Японию в 1980-х годах. (факт). «Анива», это чисто японское название. 
Один из японских военных кораблей участников Цусимского сражения тоже назывался «Анива».

----------


## exse

> «Анива», это чисто японское название.


 Возможно что и "чисто японское", но моряки 80-х знали - чтобы не продавать Россию назвали по имени города и залива на Сахалине.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Возможно что и "чисто японское", но моряки 80-х знали - чтобы не продавать Россию назвали по имени города и залива на Сахалине.


 Название может быть и айнским (коренное население Сахалина). Сложно сказать, может и японские корни. Если Вы когда нибудь учили этот язык, Вы увидите что в слове Анива три моры или слога (а-ни-ва). Мне кажется, это айнское название. И, прошу прощения, в Цусимском сражении был крейсер «Нанива». Названия сильно похожи.

----------


## brassl

ул. Гаванная, снимок территории за школой  отснятой неизвестным фотографом в 1964 году. Фото выложил Борис Грачиков (плюсики ему, не мне  :smileflag: )

----------


## Jorjic

> Вложение 5019771
> ул. Гаванная, снимок территории за школой  отснятой неизвестным фотографом в 1964 году. Фото выложил Борис Грачиков (плюсики ему, не мне )


 Сейчас разыщу и с удовольствием поставлю. Хорошо бы такие фото выкладывать сначала на форуме, а потом помещать в архив. Я поступаю именно так вовсе не из тщеславия, а чтобы спровоцировать возможное обсуждение.
Получается, что на этом снимке задний двор школы, вон там даже парты старорежимные свалены. А от стадиона даже следа не осталось. Надо будет расспросить моих американских друзей. Они закончили эту школу в 60-м.

----------


## Antique

> Сейчас разыщу и с удовольствием поставлю. Хорошо бы такие фото выкладывать сначала на форуме, а потом помещать в архив. Я поступаю именно так вовсе не из тщеславия, а чтобы спровоцировать возможное обсуждение.
> Получается, что на этом снимке задний двор школы, вон там даже парты старорежимные свалены. А от стадиона даже следа не осталось. Надо будет расспросить моих американских друзей. Они закончили эту школу в 60-м.


 По-моему угол флигеля, который располагался на Гаванной, 28 видно немного на фото. Всё таки не похоже, чтобы этот флигель разрушили намеренно с целью оборудоватьспортплощадку. Сейчас Дворы 28 и 30 объединены и не являются территорией школы, на месте флигеля сохранились остатки фундамента, то есть земля на которой он находился совсем не использовалась после его исчезновения. Может быть имел место пожар или флигель рухнул от ветхости.

На вашей фотографии вконце арки виден автомобиль в гараже, том самом который на фотографии Бориса Грачикова лишён крыши, только на фото Бориса Грачикова гараж запечатлён с торца, где существовал отдельный въезд.

----------


## brassl

Так и поступил   :smileflag: , выложил и там и там.
Просто каждый день выкладывать 5-10 фото на форуме, запутаемся, только из этих соображений все найденное кладу сразу в Архив ()только что нашел Одесскую папиросную бумагу, уже выложил)

----------


## heffalump1974

> ул. Гаванная, снимок территории за школой


 Слева, от костёла до конца школьного здания, позже так и был проход.
Дальше, вдоль дома №5, продолжая ту же линию, за зелёным проволочным забором до начала строительных работ (примерно 1984) было что-то вроде сада. На заборе - плакаты по строевой подготовке. Соответственно, под строевую был расчерчен и асфальт по периметру двора.
По правую руку, не доходя до наблюдаемых на снимке сооружений (угловое, кстати, было тиром); т.е. по линии "Север-Юг", иными словами, в том же направлении, что и на фотографии флигеля с Ланжероновской 28 уважаемого *Jorjic*, за такой же оградой (возможно, продолжавшей предыдущую) - спорт.площадка с полосой препятствий.

В кадр не попали (а возможно и не существовали тогда):
- слева - параллельная фасаду школы линия, засаженная деревьями с обретавшейся посреди неё скульптурой "Ленин и девочка". На 81-й она там была, но до этого путешествовала, в т.ч. была примерно посредине прилагаемого снимка. Впрочем, переезжала она и позже, оказавшись на некоторое внутри школы.
- ближе к фотографу - аллея с берёзками, посвящёнными пионерам-героям и венткиоск левее. По-моему, сейчас на его месте бетонная плита.
- справа - здание УПК; пока строили новый 4-х этажный корпус, водили в СШ №43.

В ходе строительства всё вышеперечисленное снесли перед копкой котлована. Заодно пропали и ворота на спортплощадку.
Новое здание сдали к 86/7 уч.году. В ходе подготовительных работ на 1-м и 3-м этажах старого здания проломали проходы в новое, ликвидировав тогдашние медпункт и кабинет английского.

Если уважаемые *Борис Грачиков* и *brassl* не возражают, утащу во Вконтактную группу школы.

----------


## Antique

> (угловое, кстати, было тиром)


 Угловое, это какое?




> т.е. по линии "Север-Юг", иными словами, в том же направлении, что и на фотографии флигеля с Ланжероновской 28 уважаемого *Jorjic*, за такой же оградой (возможно, продолжавшей предыдущую) - спорт.площадка с полосой препятствий.


 Вы наверное имеете ввиду 30-й участок. Кстати, не знаете, когда на 30-м участке пропало фасадное здание? На снимке Luftwaffe есть, а сейчас пусто.

----------


## heffalump1974

> Угловое, это какое?
> 
>  Вы наверное имеете ввиду 30-й участок. Кстати, не знаете, когда на 30-м участке пропало фасадное здание? На снимке Luftwaffe есть, а сейчас пусто.


 Угловое - это которое не в самом-самом углу (_там рядом разноразмерные окошки подвальных помещений, в правом однокомнатная с санузлом при кухне; нет, не подглядывал, году в 2002-м снять пытался_) а то, где крыша и фрагмент стены отстутствуют и видны балки.
Под тир позже, где-то в 89-м, переделали часть чердачных помещений (грубо говоря - то что было бы в кадре).

За 30-й участок, увы, Вам ответить не смогу, по молодости лет тогда не особо интересовался. Но, учитывая, что на 1981-й спортплощадка уже была...
И, кстати, кто напомнит, что за спортивный объект в одном из соседних дворов по Ланжероновской? Туда иногда водили на физкультуру пока шли эти работы. (Уже не помню, может быть на тот момент спортзал в старом здании таки стали переделывать под актовый).

----------


## Antique

> то, где крыша и фрагмент стены отстутствуют и видны балки.


 А, теперь понятно, спасибо.

----------


## kafkastr

> И, кстати, кто напомнит, что за спортивный объект в одном из соседних дворов по Ланжероновской? Туда иногда водили на физкультуру пока шли эти работы. (Уже не помню, может быть на тот момент спортзал в старом здании таки стали переделывать под актовый).


 Училась в университете в 1983-1988 гг. Большой спортивный зал был во внутреннем флигеле на Ланжероновской 28, одно время у нас была там физкультура.

----------


## heffalump1974

Спасибо уважаемой *kafkastr* за ещё один кусочек информации.
Мне этот раздел форума всё больше напоминает собирание мозаики.

----------


## polvnic

> Выложил эту фотографию, как иллюстрацию к следующему тексту.
> Это осень 1953 года, теплоход "Россия". Думаю, что это одна из первых прогулок вдоль побережья и в открытом море, которые потом стали традиционными. Мы попали на нее потому, что один из старших офицеров (кажется, страмех) "России" был нашим соседом и дедушкой моего школьного приятеля. Еще одна примечательная деталь - на одной из фотогрфий в музыкальном салоне у дамы на руке траурная повязка. Такие носили весной, когда умер Сталин - красная повязка, окаймленная черными полосами. У меня где-то такая сохранилась.


 Jorjic, Вы пишете о нескольких фото этого вояжа (...на одной из фотографий в музыкальном салоне...), а помещено только одно фото, где можно увидеть другие?
Большое спасибо за Ваши материалы, они бесценны.

----------


## Скрытик

На Куяльнике очень много остатков от разрушенных зданий, сохранился кусок мощеной дороги. Летом ездим туда с семьей, жаль его уже практически уничтожили 
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21056716
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21056670

----------


## heffalump1974

Или я не так гружу... (((
В общем, кину просто ссылки.

http://pixs.ru/uploaded/xcd7305ddj_3860411_6085733.jpg/6085733_9978783/
http://pixs.ru/uploaded/x561eb68cj_4301752_6085759.jpg/6085759_5313299/

1. Соответственно, почти тот, обсуждавшийся выше ракурс на д.5 по Халтурина со школьного двора, заборчика ещё нет. 1977
2. Вид на спортплощадку и стену, отгораживающую её от Ласточкина. 1981.

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic, Вы пишете о нескольких фото этого вояжа (...на одной из фотографий в музыкальном салоне...), а помещено только одно фото, где можно увидеть другие?
> Большое спасибо за Ваши материалы, они бесценны.


 Видите ли, это традиционные групповые портретные фото, интересные, на мой взгляд, только участникам события. То, что я выложил - единственное с присутствующим общим планом.

----------


## Jorjic

> И, кстати, кто напомнит, что за спортивный объект в одном из соседних дворов по Ланжероновской? Туда иногда водили на физкультуру пока шли эти работы. (Уже не помню, может быть на тот момент спортзал в старом здании таки стали переделывать под актовый).


 Это спортзал общества "Буревестник". Там, по-моему, и правление общества располагалось. Вход был через арку дома 24. Сейчас это все стало рестораном.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Попросил жену перевести с французского повествование немецкого автора Генри Шокке о пребывании в Одессе в 1820 - 1822 годах. Получилось немного косноязычно, но надеюсь, понятно.
Ну и по поводу греков - там вставки с Википедии.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Автор Генри Шокке*Les matin&#233;es suisses : seconde s&#233;rie. Tome 3 / de Henri Zschokke ; traduites de l'allemand par A. I. et J. Cherbuliez -A. Cherbuliez (Paris)-1831

Author : Zschokke, Heinrich (1771-1848)

Publisher : A. Cherbuliez (Paris)
Date of publication : 1831
Contributor : Cherbuliez, Andrienne J. (1804-18..). Traducteur
Type : monographie imprim&#233;e
Language : French

Швейцарские утра (утреннее время). Автор Генри Шокке;
Перевод с немецкого А.И. и Ж.Шербюлье. 
Вторая часть 
Том третий
Париж, 1831 год
Путешествие Грекофила

Глава IV
Елена Троянская
Одесса, 18 января 1820.

Блуждающему Рыцарю, сейчас восседающему на берегах Черного моря, как римскому поэту, ему нечего написать о своей любви и о своем безумии, кроме жалоб.
….
Мне говорили в Кронштадте, что путешествие через Молдавию и Новороссию будет очень болезненным и даже опасным, однако, я должен был попробовать.
Нашлась в этом городе компания немцев-эмигрантов, которые ехали в Крым, чтобы найти там новую родину. Их было около двадцати, считая женщин и детей, и я присоединился к ним. 
Мы выехали 1-го октября в экипаже, который напоминал мне венские кареты. Я был одет просто, как и они, чтобы выглядеть среди них как рабочий, который едет в Одессу искать удачу.

Эти бедные люди вызывали во мне жалость; они уходили в пустыню с блестящими надеждами и в то же время, вспоминая с любовью  Отечество, которое не смогло им дать нормальной жизни.
 Я прибыл в Одессу в метель 8 января 1820 года.

Глава V
Пребывание на берегу Черного моря
Одесса в 1821 и 1822
Нет, дорогая Жереми, ты ошибаешься. Т.к. прошло 6 месяцев моих скитаний в Венгрии, Богемии, в пустынях Молдавии и Бессарабии, где я страдал от голода и холода, я не пресыщусь так скоро восхитительным удовольствием жить в большом доме, хорошо построенном, где комнаты украшены красивыми коврами и из их окон открывается вид оживленный и разнообразный, какой только может предоставить этот большой  торговый город на границе с Азией. Не пресытиться никак  так быстро удовольствием садиться за стол накрытый каждый день всем  тем, что может предоставить лучшего из продуктов Востока и Запада; оббежать кафе, казино, театры, и вернуться отдохнуть от великолепной дневной усталости, в мягкой кровати, застеленной изысканной материей. Желая я остаться на 10 лет в Одессе, я бы здесь остался, и я предпочел бы покоиться в ледяной могиле на берегу Черного моря, а не пересекать еще раз пустыню, которую я проехал, чтобы сюда добраться. 

Одесса это большой город с большим будущим, в ней проживает около 40.000 жителей; но она далека от того, чтобы быть завершенной. Я люблю это состояние, потому что надежда на лучшее будущее всегда намного лучше воспоминаний о прошлом и даже радости настоящего.
Улицы здесь очень широкие и все прямые, но, ни одна не завершена; повсюду можно увидеть бреши и пустые места.

Я увидел, как строился, в течении двух или трех летних месяцев, красивый дом высотой в два этажа, со сводчатым погребом и прочным фундаментом; к началу зимы он был уже обитаем. Камни строения брались в карьере по соседству. Человеку было удобно покрыть свою крышу оловом, которое он покрасил в зеленый цвет, что смотрится очень хорошо.

Здесь можно найти все, что необходимо и удовольствия роскоши. Самые красивые товары сюда привозятся караванами и судами. Но одной вещи не достает и будет недоставать еще долго: улицы не замощены; нужны миллионы, чтобы покрыть камнем эти почвы  мягкие, сырые и черные.
Каждый дождь или таяние снега производит такую грязь, что женщинам невозможно выйти без сапог: пара туфель будет потеряна безвозвратно. Весной и осенью тротуары, построенные из камня возле красивых домов, отличаются с трудом, поскольку они погребены под грязью.

Из этого рождается другая беда: повозки всех типов находятся в большой опасности в сезон дождей. Также огорчительно, что смешно порою видеть лошадей и людей застрявших  в этой густой трясине. Но больше всех от этого страдают крестьяне,  которые привозят на телегах воду из близлежащих источников, чтобы продать ее в городе. После сильного дождя стоимость воды особенно высока, т.к. всегда нескольких лошадей теряют из за грязи.
Летом, когда дождит очень редко, вся грязь превращается в пыль, которая поднимается иногда на улицах плотными  тучами. Малейшего порыва ветра достаточно, чтобы воздух потемнел. Те, кто любят свои глаза, прячут их за зелеными очками, отделанными шелком.

На самом деле, ветры, пыль, грязь и быстрая смена температуры вызывает здесь, слишком много болезней, чтобы можно было здесь наслаждаться жизнью.

Ничто меня так не развлекало, как смотреть из моего окна на пеструю толпу, как будто из бала-маскарада. Это чудесный спектакль, который смешивает все лица, все костюмы, все цвета и все языки.

Человек это животное странное, полное гордости и зависти более, чем другие. Каждый индивидуум, недовольный своей долей, мечтает о лучшем, и часто каждый считает, что то, чем он обладает – лучше, чем у окружающих его людей. Он живет по обычаям своей страны, он сохраняет свои обычаи, свою религию, свои костюмы, и насмехается над этим же у других.

Среди образов из всех стран Европы, которых торговля притягивает сюда, видны в наибольшем числе на улицах и в общественных местах - евреи и греки, или, может быть, их больше замечают по причине их особенной одежды.

Евреи носят длинное развивающееся платья, завязанное вокруг талии поясом . Это платье обычно из  черного льна: только богатые носят его коричневым или фиолетовым и из шелка. У них большие круглые шляпы и длинные бороды, которые их не украшают. Евреи одеваются с большим великолепием, но без вкуса.

Все еврейские дамы носят платья из шелка, и их головы покрыты жемчужинами, чья яркая белизеа контрастирует с их черными волосами.

Что касается греков, я их путаю с их угнетателями магометанами. Они все похожи на по манерам  на восточных людей, и до такой степени отуречены, что они абсолютно не напоминают мне ни Фоциона (Фокион (др.-греч. Φωκίων) (398—318 гг. до н. э.) — афинский военачальник и политический деятель IV в. до н. э. ), ни Аристида, ни Симона (Симон (ивр. שִׁמְעוֹן‎, Шимон — «услышанный») — распространённое библейское имя еврейского происхождения, а также фамилия и православное каноническое имя.
Они носят обычно бороды шнурком; некоторые сохраняют ее всю; другие еще имеют бритые подбородки как Западники. Греческие женщины легче воспринимают европейские обычаи: они в основном перенимают французские обычаи. Это скорбное зрелище, видеть этих несчастных беглецов, словно тени.
Путешественники, которые тяготятся смертельной тишиной, царящей в воскресенье в Англии, должны приехать в Одессу. Здесь воскресенье один из самых оживленных, самых веселых, самых шумных   дней: именно тогда можно увидеть на улицах города наибольшее количество повозок и торговцев всякого рода.
Утром колокола шести церквей призывают на божественную службу верующих различных верований. Немцы наиболее скромные из всех; они снимают большое помещение, где прославляют красивый культ Лютера.
Все улицы полны верующими, которые отправляются в церковь в легких повозках или в дрожках. Храмы полностью окружены множеством повозок во время службы. Возле русской церкви есть мужчины и женщины, которые продают фрукты, пирожные, освященный хлеб и детские игрушки. Толпа нищих, босоногих, в рваных одеждах, с грязными бородами, запруживают двери храма. Это производит особенный эффект, когда видишь среди этой безвкусной толпы проходящих русских попов в великолепных одеждах, вышитых золотом и серебром, которые должны представлять смиренных последователей Христа.

Воскресные рынки располагаются не только возле церкви; они существуют один с утра до полудня на трех больших площадях, где также располагаются недельные рынки. Множество фиакров всегда находятся здесь, чтобы развести по домам покупателей и их покупки.

Русские крестьяне и немецкие колонисты  - первые на приезжают на рынок, евреи и греки прибывают за ними; повсюду торопящийся элегантный бомонд, пьяные крестьяне, грубые офицеры полиции и крестьянки в праздничных платьях. После полудня все отправляются в кафе или в бальные залы. Нет ничего необычного, если служанка как условие  своего поступления на службу ставит возможность каждое воскресенье ходить на бал.

 Торговля прерывается только на время больших праздников, таких как Пасха, Троица и Рождество; все магазины закрыты, но никто не развлекается, особенно на Пасху. Сперва после утренней мессы каждый уезжает из города в красивый вереск, где они забывают торжественность. Воздвигают  тенты, магазины, кафе, игры, рестораны. В течении недели ведут эту праздную жизнь, потом в понедельник в массе возвращаются в на кладбища, где каждая могила носят имя или воспоминания о том, кто скрыт под ними. Но здесь также следует запастись провизией: здесь едят и напиваются пьяными на могилах: пьют за здоровье умерших. Такая страна, такие обычаи! Каждый заранее «покрывает убытки» перед постом, который длится в течении сорока дней  и во время которого запрещается есть даже яйца, молоко, масло и сыр.

Тщеславие от рождения, что-то из-за богатства, что из-за веры…
Но не будем об этом говорить, они встречаются повсюду, одинаково у русских, татар, торговцев, евреев и греков Одессы.

Богатство торговли заставляет здесь царить большой роскоши, которая не всегда сопровождается хорошим вкусом. Он установился главным образом (изначально) во время 1816 и 1817 годов, когда громадные суммы были посланы Западом из-за плохого урожая зерна; потому что в то время как остальная Европа умирала от голода, все думали, что на берегах Черного моря - золотой век.

Бедняки живут почти исключительно на хлебе и водке. Совершенно нередко можно найти мертвые тела посреди улиц или бульваров. Русские, которые думают, что нужны деньги, чтобы совершить путешествие в вечность, покрывают весь труп медными монетами; потом солдаты их приносят и хоронят так сказать такими, какими они есть. Но более чем вероятно, что они сохраняют некоторую часть расходов на путешествие для чести военного погребения. Никто не может обвинить их в плохом, здесь все мечтают только о прибыли и векселях. Я считаю, что если я останусь надолго в этом городе, я тоже стану мошенником.

Евреи здесь менялы, как и в Бессарабии: ставят на всех углах улиц и на площадях маленькие столики, за которыми сидят еврей или еврейка, занятые делом, обменом золота на монеты или против банковские билеты, где синий стоит пять рублей, красный – десять, и белый от 25 до 200.

Государственным служащим платят в бумагах и рассчитываются маленькими суммами; вот почему они вынуждены совмещать места. Лейтенант (площади, места)???, который хочет содержать хороший дом, слуг, экипаж с 4-6 лошадьми, может с трудом прожить три месяца на свое годовое жалованье из 12 сотен бумажных рублей.

Понятно, что здесь большая часть красивого пола также делает коммерцию, и в частности используя свои прелести. Молодая женщина, которая находится в ссоре со своим мужем, или бедная молодая девушка, слишком гордая, чтобы искать средство пропитания, работая руками, снимает комнату и получает от этого доход. В поклонниках никогда нет недостатка; если она красива, то ее известность ей позволяет вскоре пользоваться всеми удовольствиями роскоши и элегантности; они нанимают слуг, снимают красивое жилье и живут на широкую ногу.

Число этих созданий огромно: русские, гречанки, еврейки, француженки, можно встретить их здесь из всех стран и всех типов. Легко их узнать по их украшениям. Эта развращенность нравов служит причиной того, что многие мужчины остаются холостыми.

Деньги и удовольствие, вот из-за чего все бегут сюда. Люди, любящие порядок, ничего не найдут приятного в Одессе.

Русский театр не может существовать, в виду того что директора его разрушают; и итальянская опера прекращает существование, потому что там поют в пустыне.

   Наконец, хотят установить торговые ряды; они делают это по подписке, но вскоре все желающие попадут туда; тщеславие и чин есть самая большая помеха процветания общества. На первое собрание пришло три десятка дам, на втором их насчитывалось не больше десяти. Сударыни торговки с «высшего общества» не могут выносить стычек с  торговками «из низов»; т.к. здесь торговец, платящий две тысячи рублей подати, считают себя другим калибром по сравнению с теми, кто платит сто, и ничего не хочет иметь с ними общего. Люди повсюду – те же дети.

Навязывают новые тарифы во всех областях коммерции, и даже ремесленникам; это наверное чтобы заставить служить  людское тщеславие богатству Государства. Хозяева кафе, например, должны платить 400 рублей, а ремесленники, которые хотят иметь свой цех, должны заплатить 15. Я сомневаюсь иногда, что такое положение вещей может продолжаться; мне кажется лучшим средством истребить конкуренцию, так выгодную покупателям.

Жизнь, которую ведут здесь немецкие колонисты возбуждает мое любопытство: я посещал много раз  соседние края, где эти люди играют роль Робинзона Крузо, но не все они имеют изобретательность Робинзона.

Не многие из них находят здесь свое счастье. Лишь небольшое количество людей могут обустроить свою жизнь,  остальные - как им было плохо в Германии и как им будет плохо в любом месте.

Каждая семья получает от русского правительства несколько сотен подъемных, семь лет свободы от налогов, кроме того 500 рублей аванса и крупный рогатый скот, они полностью могли быть в их пользовании, но мало знают как из этого выбраться 

Нельзя никак представить грубость, лень и грязноту, большинства этих людей. Они совсем не заботятся о культуре обработке земель;  только через несколько лет они представляют, что можно посадить фруктовые деревья; единственная вещь, которой они обладают в изобилии, это деревья для обогрева, и скорее, чем этим пользоваться, они сжигают навоз своего скота, кусты или болотный торф. Вместо того, чтобы сажать коноплю, они предпочитают ее покупать на больших количествах в городе. Их дикие хижины, их грязные одежды и их обычаи приближены к обычаям татар, их новых сограждан. Они носят почти все сюртук или нечто вроде грубого коричневого пальто из шерсти овец, даже не крашенное: домашнее хозяйство, семья и все остальное соответствует этому.

Достаточно редко, когда они приносят к себе часть денег, которые они получили в городе от продукции их стад и их полей. Когда это с ними случается, они идут в кабаре со своими женами, они напиваются пьяными, они ссорятся, дерутся, потом примиряются, как только они трезвыми. В 1816 и в 1817 годах они могли бы все обогатиться в связи с высокими ценами на зерно; но мало кто из них думал о будущем, большинство не знает, как этим воспользоваться только, чтобы предаваться самым большим излишествам.

Потом в течении нескольких сезонов погода была неблагоприятна для зерновых. Здесь, как в центре России, денег не хватает, и пришел конец годам, свободным от налогов. Слышны жалобы со всех сторон: каждый охотно вернулся бы в Германию, но это нелегко, т.к. те, кто должны государю, не получат конечно же паспорт, по меньшей мере если они не придумают повод идти получать наследство. Тогда нужно, чтобы трое хороших мещан поручились за их возвращение.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Продолжение

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Продолжение*Я был удивлен, что нигде в России не делают пиво из остатков зерна. Возможно, начали бы они для начала с небольшой лавки, и потом сдать в аренду арендатору, который во имя короны  овладеет всей прибылью. Фабрики водки взяты в аренду, и по этой же причине водка является во всех странах самым ненавистным ликером мира. Правительство с этого извлекает значительную прибыль, но не таким образом должна процветать коммерция и промышленность. Многие колонисты готовят для собственного потребления замечательный ликер, который им строго запрещено продавать.

Я был приглашен в многие хорошие дома, где я видел лучшее общество; но, у Жереми (Еремея?), везде я находился рядом с восточной помпой и с западной роскошью и этой резкой грубостью жителей Севера. С крепостными обращались как с собаками: я знал одного из таких бедняг, который принадлежал одной старой русской даме; только за свой возраст он заслуживает уважения, это старик 70 – 80 лет. Он обязан наблюдать за дверью хозяйки и спать на полу твердом и холодном. Его пища состоит из плохого хлеба и водки, еще более плохой. Он, который с трудом может себя поддерживать, вынужден ходить за водой, за дровами, одним  словом всем, что необходимо в доме; и за малейшую ошибку, и даже по малейшему капризу его хозяйки, его безжалостно бьют.

Мне говорили, что русские жестоко ведут себя, но что они этого не чувствуют, и в самом деле, я видел смеющихся людей в то время, как их били до крови. Но не ударами палками достигают возвращения людям чувствительными, ни унижением, которое может  их сделать почтенными, Кнут не показывает никогда дорогу к цивилизации. Проступки серьезные или нет, равно караются ударами на рыночной площади. Виновник, сопровожденный туда солдатами, ждет там свой приговор, потом он раздевается, будь то мужчина или женщина, ложиться на стог сена, и получает от 20 до 100 ударов ремня по спине. Когда операция заканчивается, зрители приближаются к  несчастному и бросают ему несколько монет. Наказание кнутом еще более ужасно; я был этому свидетелем только один раз, и я не хотел бы это видеть еще раз. Вытягивают человека на скамье, которая поднимается за его головой, и ему охватывают шею и ноги железными кольцами, так, чтобы он не мог двигаться; затем палач бъет ему по спине кожаным хлыстом, , каждый удар, которого делает зарубки на теле. Кровь течет и дисциплина этим закаляется. После осуществления своего наказания несчастного с «содраной шкурой» кладут на телегу и сопровождают в полицейский участок. 

В 1821 году евреи были атакованы русскими и греками. Не только бросались на них, на еврейских улицах, но еще на трех торговых площадях одновременно. Полиция Одессы была проинформированна возможности такого события, т.к. евреи получили от нее совет не выходить из дому, и оставить свои магазины закрытыми весь день; но любовь к наживе помешала им последовать этому совету. Поражение детей Израиля было ужасным. Сражались огромными палками, кровь текла обильно. Несколько из них были убиты, гораздо большее число были опасно ранены. Перекидывали на улицах столы, покрытые бумагой и деньгами. Казаки и солдаты, которые были там так сказать, чтобы восстановить порядок, воспользовались смятением, чтобы наполнить свои карманы. Огромные средства, которые заключали в себе многие еврейские дома в товаре или в билетах, исчезли в мгновение, как будто и не существовали. Даже синагога была разграблена.

Несколько сотен еврейских семей здесь потеряли все свое состояние. Было проведено потом суровое расследование, были доносы, но невозможно было различить, кто был виновным. Предполагали, что все зло было из-за мести греков, которые подозревали евреев в том, что евреи выдали (предали, нарушили) их в их константинопольских делах. Увы! Бедные евреи Одессы также не имели никакого отношения к тому, что произошло в Стамбуле, как и к мятежу двух Америк. Он не знали, почему они были побиты, убиты, ограблены. В столкновении они видели только русских, а не греков; но ручаются, что 
последние были одеты в русские костюмы. Дело осталось неясным, никого не наказали.
   Умный Жереми, скажи мне, почему столько еврейских семей существуют с честностью в Соединенных Штатах, сельское хозяйство, честная торговля и все виды ремесел в то время как в полицейской Европе они пристрастились только к ростовщительству и мошенничеству?

Цивилизация в Россию идет медленно; все сопротивляется ее прогрессу. Умные взгляды Александра напрасно сражаются с суровостью климата и общей дикостью нравов и обитателей. Петр Великий и Екатерина сделали много для Государства, но только для Государства, для формы правительства; люди, само человечество, содержание его формы осталось таким, каким было.

Рабство немного смягчено, но не прекратится никогда, даже если оно будет запрещено указом, потому что никакой указ не сможет поменять дух рабства грубого крестьянина.

Известно что в России почти обычно четвертая часть смертей в течении года это дети  от 2 до 5 лет: большое число уносится во время крещения; это таинство празднуется погружением три раза подряд в воду этих бедных маленьких созданий; их тела, охваченные холодом, не могут ему сопротивляться, или хорошо в нем сохранять  какой-то недуг.

Напрасно человек игнорирует собственный опыт, он в этом не упорствует не в последнюю очередь в употреблении холодной воды: именно потому, что он не понимает ничего, он считает лучше все понимать; и потому что он не имеет совсем религиозности, он считает, что он имеет больше уверенности в Боге, чем человек просвещенный.

----------


## Antique

> Или я не так гружу... (((
> В общем, кину просто ссылки.


 Загружены фотографии нормально, но чтобы они отображались на форуме необходимо использовать соответствующий BB код. То есть нужно скопировать ссылку под названием прямая ссылка и разместить между тегами img.

[IMG]ссылка[/IMG]

Можно не писать вручную название тега, а нажать кнопку "вставить изображение" в редакторе сообщения.

----------


## arkoh

> Это спортзал общества "Буревестник". Там, по-моему, и правление общества располагалось. Вход был через арку дома 24. Сейчас это все стало рестораном.


 Точнее   через арку дома 24а

----------


## Jorjic

Я эти фото уже выкладывал больше года назад, но найти где - не могу. Поэтому повторяю их, чтобы определить расположение спортплощадки на месте школы на Гаванной.

----------


## Antique

> Я эти фото уже выкладывал больше года назад, но найти где - не могу.


 Скорее всего в фотозагадках, но не все.

----------


## Jorjic

> Скорее всего в фотозагадках, но не все.


 Да, точно! И Вы отгадали по кусочку фасада на противоположной стороне, который я неосторожно оставил в кадре.

----------


## Antique

> Да, точно! И Вы отгадали по кусочку фасада на противоположной стороне, который я неосторожно оставил в кадре.


 Да, именно так: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506&p=19071603&viewfull=1#post19071603

----------


## Greenya

http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=21562#top_display_media - это вход в Горсад со стороны Преображенской
http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=21563#top_display_media - это кажется Канатная угол Греческой

----------


## brassl

> Я эти фото уже выкладывал больше года назад, но найти где - не могу. Поэтому повторяю их, чтобы определить расположение спортплощадки на месте школы на Гаванной.


 Большое спасибо что повторили, сейчас выложу в Архиве. Ну не успеваю я по всем форумам  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=21562#top_display_media - это вход в Горсад со стороны Преображенской
> http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=21563#top_display_media - это кажется Канатная угол Греческой


 Горсад - это очевидно. А вот во втором случае есть нестыковка. Здание очень похоже, но дело в том, что в 1957 году, насколько я знаю, оно еще не было восстановлено. 116-я школа открылась во вновь восстановленном здании примерно в 60-м году.

----------


## heffalump1974

> Это спортзал общества "Буревестник". Там, по-моему, и правление общества располагалось. Вход был через арку дома 24. Сейчас это все стало рестораном.


 


> Я эти фото уже выкладывал больше года назад, но найти где - не могу. Поэтому повторяю их, чтобы определить расположение спортплощадки на месте школы на Гаванной.


 Спасибо за оба уточнения.
Тогда выходит, что "фасадная" (западная) сторона того стадиона / спортплощадки - отрезок улицы Халтурина от костёла Св.Петра до углового дома №7. С севера она ограничена территорией костёла и стеной, а далее приямком дома №3. С юга - стеной (? не могу различить её на снимке) двора уже 7-го номера.

Что же касается восточной стороны, то, судя по фотографиям и описаниям... она ограничивалась либо участком, впоследствии занятой самим зданием 9-й школы (жёлтая линия), либо была ещё дальше, (оранжевая линия) вплоть до упоминавшейся здесь границы бывшего двора №30 по Ланжероновской.
На прилагаемой схеме красным выделена нынешняя территория школы, а зелёным отмечена её спортплощадка.

http://pixs.ru/showimage/Gimnaziya2_2849045_6087466.jpg

P.S. Ленин на снимке 77-го был примерно там, где Яндексовская отметка 5А, а в 81-м стал где-то на середину жёлтой линии.

P.P.S.  кто выкладывал ссылку на семитомник Барановского по архитектуре, там одесских зданий кроме Афонского подворья - есть?
Любопытство, конечно, перевешивает, но - даже с разобранными pdf, те 4 с лишним гига до ночи качать.

----------


## Antique

> Горсад - это очевидно. А вот во втором случае есть нестыковка. Здание очень похоже, но дело в том, что в 1957 году, насколько я знаю, оно еще не было восстановлено. 116-я школа открылась во вновь восстановленном здании примерно в 60-м году.


 Ну тогда Жуковского, 24 - Ришельевская, 22. Школы близнецы братья.

----------


## Antique

> С севера она ограничена территорией костёла и стеной, а далее приямком дома №3


 Каким приямком? В сторону школы дом №3 обращён торцом заднего крыла.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну тогда Жуковского, 22. Школы близнецы братья.


 Вот это, я думаю, верно. Там и места для размещения толпы зрителей побольше и от моего дома недалеко.

----------


## Jorjic

> Каким приямком? В сторону школы дом №3 обращён торцом заднего крыла.


 На самом деле там за костелом расположен дом номер 5. Даже табличка с номером прибита в глубине двора. Так что с севера площадка ограничивалась брандмауэром этого дома.

----------


## heffalump1974

> Каким приямком? В сторону школы дом №3 обращён торцом заднего крыла.


 Может Вы и правы. Но тогда не затруднит ли Вас уточнить: под каким № числится сооружение, находящееся на снимке справа?
http://pixs.ru/showimage/xcd7305ddj_3860411_6085733.jpg
Вход в него точно с Гаванной. двор (если не путаю) следующий за костёлом. Ну, или "ещё более следующий". 

Пока писал коммент, уважаемый *Jorjic* дал ответ. Буду на Гаванной - сам проверю, может фоток сделаю. Спасибо!

----------


## Antique

> Может Вы и правы. Но тогда не затруднит ли Вас уточнить: под каким № числится сооружение, находящееся на снимке справа?


 А нумерация оказывается несколько изменилась. Первоначально  Весь участок с домом и костёлом был третьим номером и принадлежал одному владельцу. Участок, где находится школа была пятым номером.

Но я смотрю по карте, что зачем-то часть крыла дома №3 пронумеровали 5-м номером, а школа теперь 5а. Двухэтажное здание автомобильного общества по ДубльГису 3-й номер, что логично, так как это участок всё того же 3-го номера, но они неверно определили этажность, возможно в здании используется подвал и чердак.




> На самом деле там за костелом расположен дом номер 5. Даже табличка с номером прибита в глубине двора. Так что с севера площадка ограничивалась брандмауэром этого дома.


 Фактически это дом №3, который является довольно обширным. Вассал специально заказал конфигурацию предусматривающую "карман" для костёла. Но я забыл, что костёл с частью крыла в советское время пронумеровали как отдельное здание.

----------


## Скрытик

> Горсад - это очевидно. А вот во втором случае есть нестыковка. Здание очень похоже, но дело в том, что в 1957 году, насколько я знаю, оно еще не было восстановлено. 116-я школа открылась во вновь восстановленном здании примерно в 60-м году.


 Я, честно говоря, подумал, что это "Холодильник".

----------


## Jorjic

> Тогда выходит, что "фасадная" (западная) сторона того стадиона / спортплощадки - отрезок улицы Халтурина от костёла Св.Петра до углового дома №7. С севера она ограничена территорией костёла и стеной, а далее приямком дома №3. С юга - стеной (? не могу различить её на снимке) двора уже 7-го номера.
> Что же касается восточной стороны, то, судя по фотографиям и описаниям... она ограничивалась либо участком, впоследствии занятой самим зданием 9-й школы (жёлтая линия), либо была ещё дальше, (оранжевая линия) вплоть до упоминавшейся здесь границы бывшего двора №30 по Ланжероновской.
> На прилагаемой схеме красным выделена нынешняя территория школы, а зелёным отмечена её спортплощадка.


 С южной стороны на фото ясно виден брандмауэр дома 7, он и ограничивал площадку. Забор с фасадной стороны был в точности продолжением забора костела. Что касается восточной границы - я ее визуально не помню. Полагаю, что она была где-то ближе к оранжевой линии.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну тогда Жуковского, 24 - Ришельевская, 22. Школы близнецы братья.


 Есть ещё один вариант - школа №121, Соборная площадь / Льва Толстого.

----------


## Скрытик

> Есть ещё один вариант - школа №121, Соборная площадь / Льва Толстого.


 Даже близко не похоже.

----------


## Antique

> Есть ещё один вариант - школа №121, Соборная площадь / Льва Толстого.


 Кстати да, причём наиболее вероятный. Здание стоит на высоком цоколе, большем, чем рост человека. Таким цоколем обладает здание на Соборной, а на Жуковского наоборот цоколь низкий, к тому же здание на склоне.




> Даже близко не похоже.


 Это аналогичный проект http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=351&pid=13470#top_display_media Ещё такая же школа есть на Малой Арнаутской на месте старобрядческой церкви.

----------


## OMF

> Я, честно говоря, подумал, что это "Холодильник".


 Это на 100% ОТИПиХП

----------


## Jorjic

> Это на 100% ОТИПиХП


 О чем Вы говорите? Это фото недавнее, но фасад никогда не переделывался.

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть ещё один вариант - школа №121, Соборная площадь / Льва Толстого.


 По-моему, это не она. Есть небольшие отличия от первых двух проектов. Плоскость под колоннами (вход) чуть заглублена, а на "том" фото они практически в одной плоскости.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну тогда Жуковского, 24 - Ришельевская, 22. Школы близнецы братья.


 Есть еще один, как мне кажется серьзный, довод в пользу этого варианта. На пленке всего четыре кадра, относящихся к фестивалю. Они сделаны явно случайно, на проходе. Первые три в непосредственной близости от дома, то, что на глазах каждый день. Обсуждаемое фото - в некотором (условном) отдалении. Но дело в том, что в доме напротив (кстати, в бывшей квартире Бабеля) жил близкий друг моего отца. Возможно, он просто зашел к нему и по дороге сделал этот снимок.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> На самом деле там за костелом расположен дом номер 5. Даже табличка с номером прибита в глубине двора. Так что с севера площадка ограничивалась брандмауэром этого дома.


 А как же костел? Ведь именно он сейчас под номером 5 по Гаванной. Так что, и костел и дом под одним номером? Надо разобраться.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (рекламу и людей выложу до вечера)
Всем хорошего дня  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> А как же костел? Ведь именно он сейчас под номером 5 по Гаванной. Так что, и костел и дом под одним номером? Надо разобраться.


 То, что они под одним номером - это факт. А вот как с этим разобраться и стоит ли - не знаю.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот сегодняшние фото, подтверждющие нумерацию домов по Гаванной.

 

Но не это главное. Вы заметили, что обычно закрытая парадная оказалась открытой? Я не преминул туда заглянуть, и вот какое чудо я там обнаружил.

----------


## brassl

8 600  :smileflag:  Заходите

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> То, что они под одним номером - это факт. А вот как с этим разобраться и стоит ли - не знаю.


 Jorjic, cпасибо большое за фотографии. 
Думаю что тот факт что костел и дом под одним номером не вызывает особенных проблем... Например, если приходит почта по Гаванной 5 и в адресе указана квартира, тогда понятно что это в дом номер 5. А костел под номером 5 сам по себе.

----------


## Jorjic

Еще из 59-го года. Насколько я понимаю, это Ботаническая угол Новоаркадийской. Я попытался совместить два кадра, поэтому такая странная конфигурация.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

фото добавил Борис Грачиков
1954 год

----------


## inborz

Похоже на Соборку... Троллейбус №1 или№2

----------


## Киров

Горсад,Дерибасовская.

----------


## OMF

> Похоже на Соборку... Троллейбус №1 или№2


 Если бы еще фотограф щелкнул на секунду раньше...

----------


## бедный

Одесса всегда останется Одессой,только жаль что наш любый город так изуродовали начиная с Аркадии и заканчивая центром города)

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Еще из 59-го года. Насколько я понимаю, это Ботаническая угол Новоаркадийской. Я попытался совместить два кадра, поэтому такая странная конфигурация.


 Jorjic, я очень хорошо знаю этот дом. Я много лет ходил из нашего дома на углу Французского и Гагарина мимо дома на фото в гастроном на углу Шевченко и Гагарина и на остановку троллейбуса. 

Сейчас возле этого дома большие деревья, и не так все узнаваемо как на этом снимке. 

Если пройти дальше по Гагарина по этой же стороне там сейчас/было общежитие политеха, а потом интернат и так называемые «дома специалистов». Тем, кто вырос в этом районе, это название довольно знакомое.

----------


## Jorjic

> Если пройти дальше по Гагарина по этой же стороне там сейчас/было общежитие политеха, а потом интернат и так называемые «дома специалистов». Тем кто вырос в этом районе это название довольно знакомое.


 Я потому и сделал панораму, чтобы показать, что дальше тогда еще зданий не было. Кроме домов специалистов разумеется.

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, а такой фотки у нас нет.

Вложение 5036468

----------


## Скрытик

> Ребята, а такой фотки у нас нет.
> 
> Вложение 5036468


 Такой нет. Есть чуть получше  :smileflag: 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=223&pid=3458#top_display_media

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Уважаемые форумчане, кто что знает о доме 6А по проспекту Гагарина? Он находится за интернатом. Там двор уж очень интересный. Дом, мне кажется, послевоенной постройки.

Для кого строили? Вообще, как, когда и зачем? 

И если есть фото самого дома, то пожалуйста не могли бы выложить? Там было такое интересное круглое окно на чердаке.

И еще говорили, что под одним из домов в этом дворе подземное озеро! Дом 12/3 по Французскому. Я еще помню как в 90-е там в подвальном помещении иногда вода стояла.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите  :smileflag: 
Всем хороших выходных!

----------


## Antique

> Если пройти дальше по Гагарина по этой же стороне там сейчас/было общежитие политеха


 Мне кажется, что изначально это было обжежитие нынешнего нархоза.




> а потом интернат


 Касательно интерната я подозреваю, что єто раньше біла просто школа - по крайней мере здание построено по типовому школьному проєкту.

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите 
> Всем хороших выходных!


 Мужское 6-и классное училище на Старопортофранковской,16
Разрушено полностью



Кстати, вот на данных фотографиях то же самое училище, но подписано неверно - Старопортофранковская, 32. 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=144&pid=3579#top_display_media
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=144&pid=3578#top_display_media
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=144&pid=3576#top_display_media

На самом деле ремесленное, женское и мужское училище построены Николаем Толвинским и в обладают похожим оформлением но сильно отличаются конфигурацией.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, надо консультация. Говорят что Одесса, но вот где это я понять пока не могу

----------


## Antique

> Сейчас возле этого дома большие деревья, и не так все узнаваемо как на этом снимке.


 Да, весьма жалко, здание достаточно недурное и к тому же 1930-х годов.

----------


## Videlicit

Новобазарный ререулок №8, там ещё сохранилась дореволюционная роллета ...



дореволюционная роллета ...

----------


## Antique

> Ребята, надо консультация. Говорят что Одесса, но вот где это я понять пока не могу 
> Вложение 5039663


 Сомнительно как-то, узкие тротуары.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ребята, надо консультация. Говорят что Одесса, но вот где это я понять пока не могу 
> Вложение 5039663


 Действительно. Очень узкие тротуары для Одессы.

----------


## Малиновский

> Ребята, надо консультация. Говорят что Одесса, но вот где это я понять пока не могу 
> Вложение 5039663


 Переулок Нечипуренко,впереди пересекает Еврейская,имхо.

----------


## Пушкин

> Переулок Нечипуренко,впереди пересекает Еврейская,имхо.


  Однозначно нет, на представленном фото, явно не два квартала...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Однозначно нет, на представленном фото, явно не два квартала...


 Румыны на фото? Мне кажется, это одна из улиц центра по направлению к морю.
Полицейская/Бунина?

А можно узнать откуда само фото? Это может все прояснить.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Румыны на фото? Мне кажется, это одна из улиц центра по направлению к морю.
> Полицейская/Бунина?
> 
> *А можно узнать откуда само фото? Это может все прояснить.*


 согласен на все 100%!!! источник первоначальный тож можэт подсказать!!!

----------


## brassl

Источник не интернет. Так что вряд ли он что то подскажет 
Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> согласен на все 100%!!! источник первоначальный тож можэт подсказать!!!


 
Так кто что думает о предположении что это одна из улиц ведущих к морю/парку Шевченко? Например, Бунина или Еврейская?

----------


## heffalump1974

> Румыны на фото? Мне кажется, это одна из улиц центра по направлению к морю.
> Полицейская/Бунина?
> 
> А можно узнать откуда само фото? Это может все прояснить.


 Там Бунина-то всего: Канатная-Карантинная-Польская-Пушкинская-Ришельевская-Екатерининская-Ал.проспект с переулками на Греческую), да Преображенская. Пройдёмся же вверх от №1.

Полицейская/Бунина - никак. 
- Это не Т-образное пересечение с Канатной в начале улицы.
- не Карантинная, т.к. отсутствует бывш.Окр.Суд (1891)
- Не Польская. Каски - это не ранее Первой мировой, хоть немецкие, хоть австрийские. (если фото 1918+), то с какой бы стороны не стоял фотограф, на ПМВ уже был ломбард, который было бы трудно не различить. А угловой дом 9/13 тогда ещё состоял из двух, по крайней мере один из них был достаточно низким (на открытках есть).
И тот отдельно стоящий домик на месте Эпсилона наблюдается как на открытках и фото как дореволюционных, так и 50-60-х, но не здесь.
- не Пушкинская, т.к. нет Биржи
- не Ришельевская (есть 4-этажка слева, и 3-этажка перед перекрёстком, но тут узкая и нет подъёма/спуска)
- не Екатерининская из-за той же 4-этажки
- за переулки и Александровский не скажу, но не Преображенская. Расчёт окончил.

Мне сильно кажется, что на верхней вывеска слева написано "БРАНДТЪ", ниже (с коровой) - "Молочная ..."
Две параллельные линии в центре по грязи - не рельсы ли?

----------


## malyutka_e

На сайте etoretro.ru эти фото подписаны как одесские. Те, кто это опубликовал явно не в материале. Первое фото называется "Александро-Невская церковь.", второе - "Вид на Братский монастырь.".

----------


## Antique

> На сайте etoretro.ru эти фото подписаны как одесские. Те, кто это опубликовал явно не в материале. Первое фото называется "Александро-Невская церковь.", второе - "Вид на Братский монастырь.".


 Киев )

Мне сайт не нравится из-за сектантства.

----------


## Mikich

> Мне сильно кажется, что на верхней вывеска слева написано "БРАНДТЪ"


 Думаю на вывеске пишется ФОТОГРАФИЯ Рембрандт.

----------


## Antique

> Думаю на вывеске пишется ФОТОГРАФИЯ Рембрандт.


 В Одессе было фотоателье "Рембрандт", но оно располагалось на Дерибасовской, 21 на месте торгового центра "Европа". Нет, это не одесский "Рембрандт", но место по названию ателье  определить сложно - слишком это название было популярно.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Новобазарный ререулок №8, там ещё сохранилась дореволюционная роллета ...


 помню, ещё в 70-80 было много таких роллет на первых этаж  в центре города

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Ребята, надо консультация. Говорят что Одесса, но вот где это я понять пока не могу 
> Вложение 5039663


 
Посмотрите вннимательно на фото... В дальней перспективе улица поднимается наверх. Что-то знакомое?
Ведь некоторые улицы центра также поднимаются наверх. К примеру, Базарная после пересечения с Осипова, а также Успенская и Троицкая.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Ребята, надо консультация. Говорят что Одесса, но вот где это я понять пока не могу


 Это времена Первой Мировой, немецкие солдаты и это не Одесса ...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Ребята, надо консультация. Говорят что Одесса, но вот где это я понять пока не могу 
> Вложение 5039663


 Очень похоже на  Канатную - угол Троицкой.

----------


## heffalump1974

> Очень похоже на  Канатную - угол Троицкой.


 Спасибо за интересный вариант, но...
Относительно высокое здание с вроде бы угловым фасадом (которое сошло бы за дожившую до наших дней витаминку) - впереди по ходу движения колонны, после перекрёстка *слева*. С остальными угловыми зданиями - никак, ибо не сохранились.
Т.е., предполагая, что солдаты идут по Троицкой к перекрёсечению с Канатной, нам приходится принимать двухэтажку слева за №3 по Троицкой же (которая у нас - с балконами), а следующий за ней тогда должен быть №5, который в нашей реальности конкретно повыше; нумера седьмого же на фото никак не разглядеть, даже если это Одесса и он там присутствует.
Но, в любом случае, с балконами по левой стороне у нас побогаче, что на 3-м и 5-м, что на 7-м №№.

P.S. Спасибо за уточняющую панораму, но, если отталкиваться от неё, трёхэтажка № 36 справа стала таковой совсем недавно, после достройки; а у дома справа за перекрёстком ярко выражен угол.

----------


## brassl

А как Вам вот такой маршал Жора? (только что нашел)

----------


## Igor28

ребята, подскажите есть ли у вас фотографии ипподрома? Если есть то дайте ссылочку.

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Antique

> ребята, подскажите есть ли у вас фотографии ипподрома? Если есть то дайте ссылочку.
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


 Разумеется фотографии ипподрома следует искать в альбоме Фонтанской дороги.

----------


## korsar2202

> А как Вам вот такой маршал Жора? (только что нашел)


  А вне строя, скорее всего, Гоцман...

----------


## Малиновский

Много фото!Может каких то небыло?

http://humus.livejournal.com/2563916.html

----------


## brassl

> А вне строя, скорее всего, Гоцман...


 Кстати о Гоцмане. 
Вот тут есть статья о школе дипломатов в Одессе, та о которой упоминается в фильме (там фото есть 1946 года, нет ли у кого в лучшем качестве а?)

----------


## Mikich

> Очень похоже на  Канатную - угол Троицкой.
> 
> Вложение 5048274


 Какой вердикт вынесен или еще однозначного ответа нет?

----------


## brassl

Нашел продолжение этой фотогафии. Обновления до вечера выставлю, сейчас завал 
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## brassl

В папке - Одесские фотоателье (2) - 1 000 фотографий людей в фотомастерских

----------


## AndreyKOU

*Извините, читаю всю тему... приклоняю голову перед авторами)*
А вот есть у кого информация, где найти, о газификации Одессы и особенно освещение газовыми фонарями?
Мало чего нашёл: "Газификация Одессы началась в 1865 году с введением в эксплуатацию третьего, после Санкт - Петербурга и Москвы, завода по производству искусственного газа. Это предприятие было построено бельгийской фирмой «Ридингер». Начальная мощность газового завода составляла 8 тыс. кубических футов «светильного» газа в сутки, который использовался для освещения улиц и площадей города."
Кто поможет?

----------


## Antique

> Это предприятие было построено бельгийской фирмой «Ридингер».


 Завод располагался в Газовом переулке, ещё в 1930-х годах можно было увидеть довольно большие резервуары gasholder'ы.

----------


## Jorjic

> Завод располагался в Газовом переулке, ещё в 1930-х годах можно было увидеть довольно большие резервуары gasholder'ы.


 Там был один большой газгольдер. Он хорошо виден в левой части этой панорамы

----------


## Antique

> Там был один большой газгольдер. Он хорошо виден в левой части этой панорамы


 Был и второй, его обгоревший остов выглядывает из-за заводского корпуса (на линии высокой трубы на ближнем плане). Размерами он поменьше, но всё равно не мал.

----------


## AndreyKOU

Спасибо большое *Antique* и *Jorjic*.
Но мне очень интересно именно сами газовые фонари и история их появления, и если можно так сказать, становления в городе. ))
Наверное, даже стоит сказать, что интерес сей возник в виду рассказов о том, что в доме, в котором я жил раньше, он был первый в городе, установленный для освещения двора, а не улиц города.
Ещё раз огромное Всем спасибо ))
P.S. Если получится, пороюсь в семейных архивах, может чего интересного из старых фото найду.

----------


## brassl

В Архиве 8 700 файлов.

----------


## heffalump1974

Сильно подозреваю, что упомянутый Ридингер был *Людвиг Август Ридингер* http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludwig_August_Riedinger.

В чём только что убедился тут: http://www.gaswerk-augsburg.de/riedinger.html
В списке из 74 городов, где фирма* L.A. Riedinger Maschinen- und Bronzewaren-Fabrik* что-либо строила, присутствует и газовый завод в Одессе.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://sergey-larenkov.livejournal.com/21733.html?view=638949
Третья часть по Одессе. Как всегда - шикарно!

----------


## Shipshin

Много интересного. А главное - Вся Одесса 1911, 1912, 1914 гг.
http://rarebook.onu.edu.ua:8081/handle/store/1933
Наслаждайтесь.
В поиске нажмите - Заголовки-

----------


## Jorjic

> http://sergey-larenkov.livejournal.com/21733.html?view=638949
> Третья часть по Одессе. Как всегда - шикарно!


 Да, отличная работа! Спасибо за ссылку.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Какой вердикт вынесен или еще однозначного ответа нет?


 Очень даже похоже... Я за!

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (может у кого есть лучше качеством???)

----------


## Jorjic

Вид моего двора с разницей более чем в 60 лет.
Для тех, кто не знаком с реалиями того времени. Ряд сооружений в правой части снимка - сараи. Каждая квартира имела свой сарай. В середине этого ряда видна открытая дверца - это мусорный ящик. Туда сносился мусор, а время от времени приезжала машина и его вывозила. Амбрэ было то еще, но как-то на это мало обращали внимания. Ну и, конечно, мухи - обязательная липкая лента на лампе и блюдечко с мокрой специальной бумажкой с устрашающей надписью "Яд". Предупреждения, что это нельзя давать детям, тогда еще не было принято писать, но как-то и не очень хотелось.

----------


## Antique

> Вид моего двора с разницей более чем в 60 лет.


 А кто уничтожил чашу фонтана?

----------


## Jorjic

> А кто уничтожил чашу фонтана?


 Это был не фонтан, а клумба. Уничтожили общими усилиями при постройках гаражей и асфальтировании двора.

----------


## brassl

Нашел немного фото времен оккупации. Качество правда не очень. Но все что есть ....Заходите.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Вид моего двора с разницей более чем в 60 лет.
> Для тех, кто не знаком с реалиями того времени. Ряд сооружений в правой части снимка - сараи. Каждая квартира имела свой сарай. В середине этого ряда видна открытая дверца - это мусорный ящик. Туда сносился мусор, а время от времени приезжала машина и его вывозила. Амбрэ было то еще, но как-то на это мало обращали внимания. Ну и, конечно, мухи - обязательная липкая лента на лампе и блюдечко с мокрой специальной бумажкой с устрашающей надписью "Яд". Предупреждения, что это нельзя давать детям, тогда еще не было принято писать, но как-то и не очень хотелось.


 Jorjic, это дворы между Семинарской и Пироговской? Похоже вот, но не уверен... Там такие узкие дворы-колодцы, те здания построены перед самой войной. 

А вообще кто что знает про дом на Семинарской 4 и Пироговской 6?

----------


## brassl

Машина времени еще немного "покаталась" по оккупированной Одессе и заехала аж в 1856 год  :smileflag: 
Как Вам гравюра?

----------


## Киров

Полный тарч,спасибо.

----------


## brassl

Всегда рад порадовать  :smileflag:

----------


## Гражданин А.

> ... мне очень интересно именно сами газовые фонари и история их появления, и если можно так сказать, становления в городе. ))
> Наверное, даже стоит сказать, что интерес сей возник в виду рассказов о том, что в доме, в котором я жил раньше, он был первый в городе, установленный для освещения двора, а не улиц города ...


 Вот нашёл ... это ОН !?!


и

и

----------


## Trs

Как будто он один во дворе висит. Кроме этого двора на Пастера есть ещё как минимум двор на Екатерининской

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic, это дворы между Семинарской и Пироговской? Похоже вот, но не уверен...


 Нет, это самый центр города, бывший проходной двор между Елисаветинской и Преображенской.
Кстати, большое спасибо Вам за наводку. Наведался к дому 6а по Гагарина. Попал в какой-то потрясающий заповедник - зеленые дворы со скамеечками, на которых сидят местные жители, тишина, несмотря на то, что рядом походят две шумные дороги. Полный кайф!

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Как будто он один во дворе висит. Кроме этого двора на Пастера есть ещё как минимум двор на Екатерининской


 так этот и на Пастера

----------


## REDSOX

> Нет, это самый центр города, бывший проходной двор между Елисаветинской и Преображенской.
> Кстати, большое спасибо Вам за наводку. Наведался к дому 6а по Гагарина. Попал в какой-то потрясающий заповедник - зеленые дворы со скамеечками, на которых сидят местные жители, тишина, несмотря на то, что рядом походят две шумные дороги. Полный кайф!


 Особенно осенью! Там расстояние между домами приличное. Много зелени. Сейчас, правда, нет кустарника. Раньше кустарники были густые. В выходные дни там тишина.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Вот нашёл ... это ОН !?!


 Нет ))) не он, но думаю "родной брат"

Вот он

----------


## AndreyKOU

... ну и думаю их очень много ставили, и вопрос "кто первый" наверное не так важен. Больше интересно как, кто, когда и где ставили? Но сам пока не могу найти такую инфотмацию, от того и прошу помощи )

----------


## Antique

> А вообще кто что знает про дом на Семинарской 4 и Пироговской 6?


 На Пироговской, 6 - штаб,вроде бы советской постройки но относительно годов постройки возможны варианты. 

Дом на Семинарской, 4 замыкает участок ЖК и  является эконом-версией парадного здания на Пироговской. Здание особенно интересно размещением хозяйственных помещений в специальных крыльях.

----------


## фауст

Фотоколлаж из истории одесской терапевтической школы. 
В числе прочих-  профессора Коровицкий и Ясиновский,  в честь которых названы две одесские улицы.

http://propedevtika.jimdo.com/%D0%BE...4%D1%80%D1%8B/

----------


## фауст

Нашему уважаемому Архивариусу - на просмотр.

http://visualrian.ru/ru/site/search/...ield=all&types[0]=photo
Он лучше знает что уже есть Архиве , а что можно добавить.


Докеры осуждающие американскую военщину- уже  были ?

http://visualrian.ru/ru/site/gallery/#783343/context[q]=%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0&context[types][0]=photo

----------


## brassl

Почти все оттуда уже выудил. Но пересмотрю, может чего появилось нового. Спасибо большое!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Нет, это самый центр города, бывший проходной двор между Елисаветинской и Преображенской.
> Кстати, большое спасибо Вам за наводку. Наведался к дому 6а по Гагарина. Попал в какой-то потрясающий заповедник - зеленые дворы со скамеечками, на которых сидят местные жители, тишина, несмотря на то, что рядом походят две шумные дороги. Полный кайф!


 Да, да, Jorjic, большое спасибо. Я вырос в этом доме и в этом дворе... Там  так было всегда, море зелени, в общем отличный двор! А на втором фото круглое окно похожего дома на Семинарской. Что-то я не помню чтобы на 6А было написано 1951 год.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Особенно осенью! Там расстояние между домами приличное. Много зелени. Сейчас, правда, нет кустарника. Раньше кустарники были густые. В выходные дни там тишина.


 REDSOX, А Вы связаны с этим двором? Мы можем быть вчерашними соседями.

Кустарник был давно. Там были так называемые палисадники напротив каждого дома этого двора - 1/6, 1/5 по Семинарской, и 12/3 по Французскому. Палисадника не было только напротив 6А по Гагарина.

А посередине было «футбольное поле» где все играли в футбол и в другие игры.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, надо консультация. 
Выложил 4 фото (см. Архив). По какому адресу их закинуть что б ни кого не запутать при просмотре?

----------


## Jorjic

> А на втором фото круглое окно похожего дома на Семинарской. Что-то я не помню чтобы на 6А было написано 1951 год.


 Ну, там в нумерации домов разобраться сложно. Да, это другой дом, видимо, заглавный дом этой серии.

----------


## kafkastr

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=11350&fullsize=1 А разве это не тот же двор (Дворянская, 32), где и девочки из гимназии Бутович?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ребята, надо консультация. 
> Выложил 4 фото (см. Архив). По какому адресу их закинуть что б ни кого не запутать при просмотре?


 Трудно сказать. Но ведь это же не первые фото такого типа. Видимо, надо придерживаться единообразия.

----------


## brassl

Наверное Вы правы, но какого ?  :smileflag:  
По идее это район улицы Приморской. Выкладывать там?

----------


## Jorjic

> Наверное Вы правы, но какого ?  
> По идее это район улицы Приморской. Выкладывать там?


 Приморская там скорее попадает фоном, а не целью. Я бы скорее сказал, что это вид гавани (порта). Но я не настаиваю.
Вы же выложили мое фото в разделе Пересыпь с указанием, что снято с Софиевской улицы. Мне кажется, что это оптимально.

----------


## REDSOX

> REDSOX, А Вы связаны с этим двором? Мы можем быть вчерашними соседями.
> 
> Кустарник был давно. Там были так называемые палисадники напротив каждого дома этого двора - 1/6, 1/5 по Семинарской, и 12/3 по Французскому. Палисадника не было только напротив 6А по Гагарина.
> 
> А посередине было «футбольное поле» где все играли в футбол и в другие игры.


 Я жил на пивзаводе. Учился в 35-й. Курил в гаражах, возле 2- го интерната. Постоянно босячил в этих местах. Родимая сторонка, можно сказать.

----------


## OMF

> Я жил на пивзаводе. Учился в 35-й. Курил в гаражах, возле 2- го интерната. Постоянно босячил в этих местах. Родимая сторонка, можно сказать.


 В какие годы? На пивзаводе, ЯТП, это в проходном дворе с Довженко до Гагарина. В мою молодость ходить через этот двор в школу (да-да, все в ту же 35-ю) называлось "ходить через деда". Жил там один злой старикан, гонявший школьников словами и палкой.

----------


## REDSOX

> В какие годы? На пивзаводе, ЯТП, это в проходном дворе с Довженко до Гагарина. В мою молодость ходить через этот двор в школу (да-да, все в ту же 35-ю) называлось "ходить через деда". Жил там один злой старикан, гонявший школьников словами и палкой.


 Я прямо на заводе жил. С 1962 по 75гг. А злой старикан... Это Ковальчук. Там было пару неадекватных. Самый прикольный был дядя Абрам. У него протез был и он хромал ака Паниковский. Кричал нам в догонку- Пионэры!!!

----------


## JN

Был сегодня в Отраде, там где на Канатной дороге лежали за забором все это время ворота от Мавританской арки. Так их сейчас там нет. Еще в прошлом году видел Може кто-то знает что-то о них?

----------


## sashiki

А в санатории инвалидов, "инвалидке", летом крутили кино вечерами, киномеханик был невелик росточком и звали его Давид, когда он знакомился, то представлялся "Додик!", душевнейший человек. И в кинобудку водил показать что к чему, и вредных дедов успокаивал, а какие истории рассказывали отдыхающие перед сеансом или после, особенно если фильм про войну был... Я думаю, что именно благодаря им я и занялся историей, правда, в качестве хобби... Одно "не плясало", в их историях не было ни "Брежнева на Малой земле" ни иных партийных сказок.... Порой истории были ужасны, порой забавны, но они нигода даже отдалённо не напоминали книги...  А как однажды они гоняли "ветерана ташкентского фронта"... Не поверите, весной ходили туда с цветами с окрестных дач и дарили их им без всяких задних... И даже за воТкой бегали... Как отказать? Помню  сухенького деда из пехоты, про него говорили, что он в десятке рукопашных воевал... А из орденов у него было только пару медалек "За отвагу", но как его там уважали...
Тепрь там многоэтажки и "сельпо"...

----------


## Киров

Зря Вы наезжаете на Брежнева,он был боевой офицер и в победе нашего народа есть и его заслуга.Награждали очень скудно,поэтому 2 медали За отвагу это не мало.

----------


## Скрытик

> Зря Вы наезжаете на Брежнева,он был боевой офицер и в победе нашего народа есть и его заслуга.Награждали очень скудно,поэтому 2 медали За отвагу это не мало.


 Это шутка? Он был политруком и никогда не был на передовой. О какой заслуге можно говорить???

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Форумчане, у кого то есть фотографии 35-й школы внутри? Там были такие интересные «интерьеры». Там наверное уже сделали ремонт и от былого ничего не осталось...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

----------


## Trs

Ещё один маленький экскурс в далёкие трамвайные времена: страшный проступок множества работников уже упразднённого депо им. Ильича (приказ № 8) и первый выговор пойманному на месте за этим тёмным делом (приказ № 9).
http://s016.radikal.ru/i334/1210/53/0ba01e956965.jpg

----------


## sashiki

Нашёл на компьютере фильм "Сердце поёт". 1956 год. Ереванской студии. По моему снимали в Одессе... Весь ещё не посмотрел, но порт точно видно.
P.S. Нашёл на Одессастори фотку массовки того фильма...  :smileflag:

----------


## Чебурген

> Нашёл на компьютере фильм "Сердце поёт". 1956 год. Ереванской студии. По моему снимали в Одессе... Весь ещё не посмотрел, но порт точно видно.


 В худ. фильме- оперетте "Белая акация" (1958 г.) тоже есть документальные кадры и об Одессе и о китобойной флотилии  :smileflag: 

 

P.S.Современным "грынписявцам" просьба не беспокоиться, нет уже той китобойной флотилии.

----------


## Antique

> Ещё один маленький экскурс в далёкие трамвайные времена: страшный проступок множества работников уже упразднённого депо им. Ильича (приказ № 8) и первый выговор пойманному на месте за этим тёмным делом (приказ № 9).
> http://s016.radikal.ru/i334/1210/53/0ba01e956965.jpg


 Занятный однако слог у автора рукописи.

----------


## Гидрант

> Нашёл на компьютере фильм "Сердце поёт". 1956 год. Ереванской студии. По моему снимали в Одессе... Весь ещё не посмотрел, но порт точно видно.
> P.S. Нашёл на Одессастори фотку массовки того фильма...


 Если не ошибаюсь, это фильм об Артуре Айдиняне (он же и играл главную роль) - слепом певце армянине, репатрианте из Греции. В.П.Филатов в Одессе вернул ему зрение, так что одесские панорамы обязательно должны присутствовать. Прекрасный голос, тенор очень красивого тембра.

ПС. Попробую пересмотреть фильм - интересно сравнить впечатление "тогда" и "сейчас".

----------


## Jorjic

> Ещё один маленький экскурс в далёкие трамвайные времена: страшный проступок множества работников уже упразднённого депо им. Ильича (приказ № 8) и первый выговор пойманному на месте за этим тёмным делом (приказ № 9).
> http://s016.radikal.ru/i334/1210/53/0ba01e956965.jpg


 По-моему, приказ №10 - это почти шедевр.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Форумчане, у кого то есть фотографии 35-й школы внутри? Там были такие интересные «интерьеры». Там наверное уже сделали ремонт и от былого ничего не осталось...


 Пару лет назад мы снимали фильм в 35-й школе для очередной встречи одноклассников (мы встречаемся каждый год, выпуск 1971 года). Кабинет физики практически не изменился. Я даже нашел прибор по измерению электропроводности разных материалов, который, учась в 8-В классе, сам сделал!!! Он стоит в шкафу за стеклом.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://*************/news/dvijenie_po_frantsuzskomu_bul_varu_perekroyut_na_mesyats_807.html
Собираются "покращуваты" бульвар. Возможно, будет удаление брусчатки и расширение. О котором так пекутся строители высоток на склонах... Будем отслеживать ситуацию.

----------


## heffalump1974

Уважаемые *sashiki* и *Гидрант*, а где бы разжиться этим самым фильмом?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Пару лет назад мы снимали фильм в 35-й школе для очередной встречи одноклассников (мы встречаемся каждый год, выпуск 1971 года). Кабинет физики практически не изменился. Я даже нашел прибор по измерению электропроводности разных материалов, который, учась в 8-В классе, сам сделал!!! Он стоит в шкафу за стеклом.


 Точно, я помню кабинет физики, 3-й этаж. Прямо над ним кабинет химии. Как там сейчас в школе? Все поменяли? Может у Вас есть несколько фотографий? Буду благодарен.

----------


## Trs

> По-моему, приказ №10 - это почти шедевр.


 Гриб там вообще, наверное, был знаменит — в выговорах раз через раз попадается. Неистощимая фантазия была у человека.

----------


## Chulik

Посмотрите, какая была наша Одесса в 30-х годах  :smileflag: 

http://fototelegraf.ru/?p=91950

----------


## Antique

> Посмотрите, какая была наша Одесса в 30-х годах


 Об этих крашенных слайдах ещё пол года назад знали *Все*.

----------


## Chulik

> Об этих крашенных слайдах ещё пол года назад знали *Все*.


  Рад за Вас и за Ваше долговременное нахождение на ОФ. Но за пол года тут тоже появились новые люди...

----------


## Good++++

> Рад за Вас и за Ваше долговременное нахождение на ОФ. Но за пол года тут тоже появились новые люди...


  Если интересно новым людям - они читают тему с самого начала, а потом что-то пишут...

----------


## Скрытик

Да не набрасывайтесь вы на новичков!
Мы же хороший фильм тоже можем несколько раз смотреть, да?  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите

Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Гражданин А.

Простите если що, может уже видели ... мне понравилось
http://bigpicture.ru/?p=333518

----------


## Antique

> Рад за Вас и за Ваше долговременное нахождение на ОФ. Но за пол года тут тоже появились новые люди...


 Ну так в интернете то были? В русскоязычном сегменте очередная находка известного материала привела к вирусному распространению. Эти фотографии пошли по социальным сетям, дневникам, новостным сайтам, форумам хотя уже тогда это была далеко не новость. В те времена этот раздел тоже осаждали подобными сообщениями. Кто-то по невыясненным причинам создал даже целую тему.

----------


## Antique

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=21815#top_display_media
> Французский бульвар 52 ? 
> Санаторий НКВД.


 Не знаю, что это было раньше, но это не Французский бульвар, 52, а здание на Базе моряков.

----------


## фауст

> Не знаю, что это было раньше, но это не Французский бульвар, 52, а здание на Базе моряков.


  Значит- так оно и есть.

----------


## Chulik

> Если интересно новым людям - они читают тему с самого начала, а потом что-то пишут...


 В каждой интересной для меня теме по 800-900 страниц. Таких тем 20-25. Ещё примеры математика/затраченное время нужны???

----------


## Jorjic

> В каждой интересной для меня теме по 800-900 страниц. Таких тем 20-25. Ещё примеры математика/затраченное время нужны???


 И Вы в каждой постите первые попавшиеся материалы? Это ведь тоже отношение к Вам/затраченное время.
А ведь методика простейшая. Вы наверняка заметили, что здесь активно присутствует Архивариус. Значит есть систематизированный архив (думаю, что один из самых полных в сети). Заходите туда и легко обнаруживаете и те фото, что Вы запостили и массу других интересных материалов. Вот это и будет с пользой затраченное время, если Вас интересует эта тема. И благодарность Архивариусу будет отнюдь не лишняя.

----------


## mlch

> Простите если що, может уже видели ... мне понравилось
> http://bigpicture.ru/?p=333518


 Шикарно!

----------


## Videlicit

> Простите если що, может уже видели ... мне понравилось
> http://bigpicture.ru/?p=333518


 образ "голодной" Одессы 80-ых

повальные запреты

----------


## Videlicit

Пож. подскажите точку ... съемки

----------


## Antique

о, нет...

----------


## Jorjic

> Пож. подскажите точку ... съемки


 Вид на ул. Гулевую (Толстого).

----------


## Milkaway

> Пож. подскажите точку ... съемки


 ... скорее всего  снято из проулочка на Старопортофранковскую от угла дома №32 по Льва Толстого (на балконах верхних этажей еще сохранился рисунок решетки как на фото ) и ул. Асташкина ... по диагонали через площадь двухэтажный дом № 21 Льва Толстого ... вдали, в перспективе улицы, естественно Собор ...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Good++++

Это Одесса? Где?

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Подпись: "Ruins of Odessa. 1941*
Взято здесь: tumblr.com/tagged/rkka

----------


## Antique

> Это Одесса? Где?


 На Большой Морской, 36.

----------


## exse

Одесса 1916:

----------


## Antique

> Одесса 1916:
> 
> Вложение 5102637


  Спасибо, интересній вид на Маразлиевскую. жаль что размеры небольшие - так бы можно было рассмотреть дома П.С. Толстого и прикордонной стражи

----------


## exse

Одесса 1916:

----------


## malyutka_e

> На Большой Морской, 36.


 Это где ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Одесса 1916:
> 
> Вложение 5102637


 Скорее 1919 год

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## SaMoVar

> Это где ?


 Севастополь, скорее всего.

----------


## Milkaway

> Это где ?


 ... совсем рядом - славный городок Николаев - там и Большая Морская есть и Малая Морская ....

----------


## Гражданин А.

Остатки "прошлой" жизни Одессы, кстати, кто знает есть ли тема про "Одесские двери" .... или можно открывать новую

----------


## Antique

> Это где ?


 Покровский собор в Севастополе. Один из трёх сохранившихся православных храмов центра.

----------


## Antique

Какая же это Дворянская? Это здание административного корпуса ОНПУ

----------


## brassl

Исправил. Обшибся.

----------


## brassl

Забыл сказать спасибо за подсказку. А то бывает и такое -- 

Это фото, сделанное 27 апреля 1914 года на фоне Ливадийского дворца, на лучшем форуме коллекционеров Одесское юнкерское училище ошибочно датируют 1913 годом. (цитата взята отсюда)

А в комментах никто не подсказал. Скучно

----------


## malyutka_e

> Какая же это Дворянская? Это здание административного корпуса ОНПУ


 ОНПУ, это что? Если это политех, то это не он. Это ВПШ недалеко от площади 10 Апреля.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Исправил. Обшибся.


 Придется еще раз исправить :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Придется еще раз исправить


 Не. Подожду еще мнений  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Не. Подожду еще мнений


 ... как вариант - один из корпусов Пишевой Академии ...

----------


## Antique

> ОНПУ, это что? Если это политех, то это не он.


 Почему не он?




> ... как вариант - один из корпусов Пишевой Академии ...


 Вы тоже считаете, что это не он. А почему?

----------


## Гидрант

> ОНПУ, это что? Если это политех, то это не он. Это ВПШ недалеко от площади 10 Апреля.


 Это политех и таки да он!  Но в перспективе за админкорпусом (а на переднем плане именно он) главный корпус не просматривается. А это означает, что фотография конца 50-х - начала 60-х годов, т.к. строительство главного корпуса началось в 1961 г., а кончилось в 1963 или 64-ом году.

ПС. Кстати, т.к. "рокировка" зданий политеха и нархоза (Преображенская-Шевченко) произошла в 1958-59 г., возможно, это и НЕ политех (тогдашний)  - все зависит от года съемки  :smileflag: , но Новоаркадийская,1 - точно.

----------


## Antique

> Это политех и таки да он!  Но в перспективе за админкорпусом (а на переднем плане именно он) главный корпус не просматривается


 Нечто серое и очень высокое на заднем плане виднеется.

----------


## SaMoVar

Это Политех, админкорпус))) Даю гарантию.

----------


## Antique

> Просто я почти каждый день хожу мимо этого здания. А в политехе проработал15 лет. У зданая админкорпуса политеха на втором этаже * посередине находится колонада,* а здесь что-то ее не видно.


 Колонада никогда не находилась посредине, она расположена у правого края здания, что на снимке и видно.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Колонада никогда не находилась посредине, она расположена у правого края здания, что на снимке и видно.


 Она находится посередине над входом в здание.На снимке как раз ее не видно

----------


## Antique

> На снимке как раз ее не видно


 Для ориентировки вот это же здание в 1930-х без перестройки, без лепнины, без колонады. Зато этот снимок хорош тем что видно всё здания и понятно, где эту колонаду разместили. А разместили её в *правом* ризалите в нише над входом, а не посредине. Вход в здание расположен у торца.




На цветной фотографии её видно в соответствующем месте:


Здание с противоположного ракурса:

----------


## Milkaway

... правый ризолит на цветном фото всё же не такой широкий как на кадре из аэрофотосъёмки ... конечно, возможны послевоенные перделки, но мало вероятно, что в результате здание стало немного уже ... сомневают и спаренные окна по средней части ... трудно объяснить, но ощущение такое, что на цветном фото не фасад, а бок здания с тенистой аллеей ....

----------


## Antique

> ... правый ризолит на цветном фото всё же не такой широкий как на кадре из аэрофотосъёмки ... конечно, возможны послевоенные перделки, но мало вероятно, что в результате здание стало немного уже


 Это всё очень субъективно.




> сомневают и спаренные окна по средней части ...


 Чем? Вам никогда не встречались ранее здания с изменённой конфигурацией окон? Здание было сильно поврежденно и это позволило провести борьбу с конструктивизмом достаточно эффективно.

----------


## malyutka_e

То, что доказывает, что это политех так это фонтан! Мне мат :smileflag:  А новый учебный корпус все-таки виден.

----------


## brassl

В общем Архиве 8 800 файлов.
До Нового Года осталось два месяца, добьем до 9 000? 
У каждого ж есть что то не досканированное:
- фото
- книги
Поможете?  :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> То, что доказывает, что это политех так это фонтан! Мне мат А новый учебный корпус все-таки виден.


 Да, похоже, что-то серое просматривается на заднем плане, напоминающее выступ главного корпуса с 233-ей и 425-й (кажется так, дай бог памяти!) аудиториями. Но на дисплее мне разобрать трудно - надо на оригинале смотреть. Тогда датировку фотографии можно делать не ДО, а наоборот ПОСЛЕ 1963 г.

----------


## A d m i r a l

To brassl:
 - Пляж пограничников,
- Вид с Тещиного моста,
- Старый вход на старый морвокзал.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Мне кажется, что это 10-ая ст.Б.Фонтана.

----------


## Trs

На трансфото — +4 исторических снимка из архива им. Пшеничного. Что-то на замену, что-то новое.
http://transphoto.ru/update.php?time=24&cid=23

----------


## Milkaway

> Здание с противоположного ракурса:


 ... так действительно выглядит убедительно плюс к вашему варианту - два тополя, которые есть на обеих фотках ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 5113528
> Мне кажется, что это 10-ая ст.Б.Фонтана.


 ... согласна в Вами - там были такие закутки ...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вложение 5113528
> Мне кажется, что это 10-ая ст.Б.Фонтана.


 Есть ещё один вариант- Амбулаторный переулок, 16 ст БФ, спуск к пляжу. Лесенка ещё существует.

----------


## OMF

> Есть ещё один вариант- Амбулаторный переулок, 16 ст БФ, спуск к пляжу. Лесенка ещё существует.


 Никак не сходится - не видно причала для катеров и вообще там другой вид. И лесенка другая...

----------


## OMF

> To brassl:
>  - Пляж пограничников,
> - Вид с Тещиного моста,
> - Старый вход на старый морвокзал.


 На втором фото - затесавшийся на Приморскую Икарус-556 (ну не ходили они по 109-му маршруту ), катер "Пионер" и у мола - "Радуга-12". И это не считая "Космонавта Комарова".
На третьем фото - а почему старый вход? На старый морокзал он был и старый, и новый, и вообще единственный...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вложение 5113528
> Мне кажется, что это 10-ая ст.Б.Фонтана.


  Правильно, 100%

----------


## exse

Одесса 41:



Одесса 41-43:

----------


## malyutka_e

ФАЙЛ 8/8800 - Французский бульвар, 28. Бывш. дача Анатра.

----------


## brassl

> Одесса 41:
> 
> Вложение 5117243
> 
> Одесса 41-43:
> 
> Вложение 5117244


 Спасибо большое. Выложил. А второе фото было,  надо будет по качеству сравнить

----------


## brassl

> Одесса 1916:
> 
> Вложение 5103617


 Вот кажется продолжение серии. Качество не очень. Может у кого есть в хорошем качестве?

----------


## Малиновский

Интересно:

Суворовская крепость встроенная в современный вид парка Шевченко.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Интересно:
> 
> Суворовская крепость встроенная в современный вид парка Шевченко.


 Моя работа :smileflag:  Там еще были подписаны все бастионы.

----------


## Малиновский

> Моя работа Там еще были подписаны все бастионы.


 Класс!Спасибо большое

----------


## sarmat2509

Вечер добрый! Кого не затруднит? Ищу фотографии Одессы 1970-75-х годов. Особенно Слободки, Французского бульвара, Пастера... здание Медина бывшего... может есть у кого альбомчик таких фото? Буду преочень благодарен!

----------


## Sergey_L

Спешу всех обрадовать. Я нашел новую большую коллекцию! Это для затравки)) 

Считаю этот вид (для себя) самым важным открытием года.
Коллекция лежит на сайте Музея Гётеборга, тут http://www.gnm.se/kulturvast_templates/Kultur_ArticlePageWide.aspx?id=58690

----------


## фауст

> Спешу всех обрадовать. Я нашел новую большую коллекцию! Это для затравки))


 Лепота!
 Но шведские товарищи ,не всегда точно подписывают фото.
 Здесь -"Кавказ".

http://www9.vgregion.se/vastarvet/objekt.aspx?id=GNM_5278_3

И здесь -"Кавказ"

http://www9.vgregion.se/vastarvet/objekt.aspx?id=GNM_5278_18

А здесь -"Москва".

http://www9.vgregion.se/vastarvet/objekt.aspx?id=GNM_5286_7

----------


## Sergey_L

По-видимому, составители не особо разбирались в видах, Одесса встречается и в других подборках. Для тех, кто хочет "выловить" всё, что есть по Одессе на этом сайте, советую проштудировать папки от GNM_5270 до GNM_5287. У меня набралось около 50 фото. Вот ещё пара редчайших видов.

----------


## фауст

> . Вот ещё пара редчайших видов Вложение 5125465


  Вид с Тираспольской на Мещанскую церковь ?

----------


## OMF

> По-видимому, составители не особо разбирались в видах, Одесса встречается и в других подборках. Для тех, кто хочет "выловить" всё, что есть по Одессе на этом сайте, советую проштудировать папки от GNM_5270 до GNM_5287. У меня набралось около 50 фото. Вот ещё пара редчайших видов.
> Вложение 5125464Вложение 5125465


 Все до 1910 года?

----------


## Sergey_L

> Все до 1910 года?


 Да, скорей всего. На одной фото видна конка на Екатерининской, ещё на двух (Елисаветинской и у Оперного) рельсы.

----------


## Jorjic

> Спешу всех обрадовать. Я нашел новую большую коллекцию! Это для затравки))...


 Очень живо вспомнилось. Примерно в середине 60-х на одном из "вражеских" радио (кажется, шведском) была специальная передача для коллекционеров. И там я услышал объявление, что в Стокгольме вскрыли некий бесхозный склад, в котором с незапамятных времен хранились открытки напечатанные по заказу России и не выкупленные в связи с известными событиями 1917 года. Открытки выставлялись на продажу по (насколько я помню) весьма и весьма умеренным ценам. Я сразу представил себе полный набор Шерер и Набгольц или Гранберг. Я предпринимал какие-то попытки. У меня связей еще не было, а в старшем поколении страх был непреодолим. До сих пор ужасно обидно.

----------


## OMF

> Да, скорей всего. На одной фото видна конка на Екатерининской, ещё на двух (Елисаветинской и у Оперного) рельсы.


 Спасибо, значит я могу не тратить время на поски трамваев. Хотя конка на Екатерининской - это что-то с чем-то

----------


## Trs

На Екатерининской ходила конка? Дайте снимок, прошу!

----------


## Малиновский

Вот все эти фото:

http://yangur.livejournal.com/179204.html

----------


## Sergey_L

Ошибся я вчера. На Ришельевской ходила, простите))

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот все эти фото:


 Потрясающая подборка! Многие фото с непривычных и интересных ракурсов. Может быть и поэтому они какие-то теплые, домашние. Первое фото - действительно восторг!
Поразительно, что такая подборка лежала незамеченной. Или ее только недавно выложили? Огромное спасибо за доставленное удовольствие!

----------


## Малиновский

> Потрясающая подборка! Многие фото с непривычных и интересных ракурсов. Может быть и поэтому они какие-то теплые, домашние. Первое фото - действительно восторг!
> Поразительно, что такая подборка лежала незамеченной. Или ее только недавно выложили? Огромное спасибо за доставленное удовольствие!


 Да,фото потрясающие!Спасибо тем кто нашел их.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Поразительно, что такая подборка лежала незамеченной.


 Я думаю, это очередное доказательство коммерциализации Гугля и прочих поисковиков. Действительно интересные ресурсы никогда не будут отображаться в верхних строчках поисковиков. Это невозможно в принципе. Кто будет заниматься раскруткой сайтов исторических музеев?? Поэтому и не известны нам многие такие коллекции. (Хорошо, что ещё их выкладывают в свободный доступ)

----------


## SaMoVar

http://bogdan-63.livejournal.com/3025050.html
Может, уже было.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Огромное спасибо Sergey_L !!!

----------


## Milkaway

> Да,фото потрясающие!Спасибо тем кто нашел их.


 ... присоединяюсь к общему восторгу!!! ... невероятно!!! .... ОДЕССА СКВОЗЬ ВЕКА ...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А тем временем прошло три года с пожара в доме Руссова. Я постарался описать ситуацию на текущий момент.
realityinua.com/category/news/news_5444.html

----------


## Videlicit

> Вот все эти фото:
> http://yangur.livejournal.com/179204.html


 Просмотрел, классно. 
Удивительно, что чугунная ограда на привокзальной площади простояла более века и исчезла в один день ... 2009 года

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Просмотрел, классно. 
> Удивительно, что чугунная ограда на привокзальной площади простояла более века и исчезла в один день ... 2009 года


 это было при 2-ом Гурвице, тогда много было утрачено в городе

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Вот все эти фото:
> 
> http://yangur.livejournal.com/179204.html


 Часть 2 http://yangur.livejournal.com/179464.html

----------


## Скрытик

Дал сегодня ссылку на Думской на Одессастори - почти 500 посетителей за день. Абсолютный рекорд - в 2 раза больше чем раньше. Таки читают их больше, чем ОФ...

----------


## VicTur

Любительская киносъёмка Одессы 1976 года: http://odessa-history.livejournal.com/142314.html.
Если этот материал уже мелькал в нашей теме — прошу прощения.

----------


## VicTur

Тут недавно два человека обмолвились, что у них есть фильм «Сердце поёт». Товарищи, поделитесь, пожалуйста! Подскажите, откуда скачать. Очень давно его ищу.

----------


## brassl

> Дал сегодня ссылку на Думской на Одессастори - почти 500 посетителей за день. Абсолютный рекорд - в 2 раза больше чем раньше. Таки читают их больше, чем ОФ...


  А я давно говорил - надо реклама.  :smileflag:

----------


## exse

У *brassl* все систематизировано - намного легче ориентироваться и искать нужное. А здесь 900 стр. коктейля...

Кстати, о рекламе:

----------


## Good++++

> Дал сегодня ссылку на Думской на Одессастори - почти 500 посетителей за день. Абсолютный рекорд - в 2 раза больше чем раньше. Таки читают их больше, чем ОФ...


 


> А я давно говорил - надо реклама.


 А оно надо? Кто хочет что-либо узнать/найти - всегда найдет и без рекламы...
Кстати, о саморекламе... Ну нашел человек архив фотографий (не он так кто-то другой через пару дней нашел бы) - и... пошел поток саморекламы в СМИ... А где скромность? Главное - любовь к Одессе, остальное - мишура... Я, к примеру, в свое время тоже много уникального первым нашел, но без пропиаривания в СМИ... Весь имеющийся материал без каких-либо условий передал brassl"у... 
П.С. Сказанное ни в коем образом не относится к brassl"у - у него особые заслуги, ему можно всё! :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Да, там такая публика, которая поверхностно интересуется. Статистика посещений в скором времени вернётся в круги своя.

----------


## фауст

> А оно надо? Кто хочет что-либо узнать/найти - всегда найдет и без рекламы...


 Значит плохо искали , пока. 
И не реклама это вовсе , а популяризация Одессики. 
Ну ,поделился человек своей радостью.
Я согласен хоть каждый день просматривать  чужие записи в "ЖЖ" , если там будет что-то оригинальное.

----------


## Good++++

> Значит плохо искали , пока. 
> И не реклама это вовсе , а популяризация Одессики. 
> Ну ,поделился человек своей радостью.
> Я согласен хоть каждый день просматривать  чужие записи в "ЖЖ" , если там будет что-то оригинальное.


 Надо не пассивно в чужие ЖЖ заглядывать, а самому активно искать в архивах, в т.ч. и частных (физических) фотоколлекциях бабушек-дедушек/соседей и т.п.... пользы будет больше...

----------


## brassl

Спасибо за добрые слова, постараюсь оправдать.
Есть немного дополнений. Выложил найденую Сергеем Таможенную площадь, она хорошо стыкуется с фото (открыткой) которая раньше лежала в Архиве, выложил рядом.
Еще раз спасибо Сергею за находки, все обязательно выложу в Архиве.
(а вот моя последняя находка, откуда и тащу по маленьку виды  :smileflag: , книг очень много на французском и периодики, но пока ничего в них не отрыл)
Главное что все находки в общей корзине  :smileflag: 
Всем хорошего дня

----------


## Скрытик

Хорошие новости:
http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskaya-prokuratura-otsudila-nezakonnyj-superm-022716/
Теперь еще довести дело до конца осталось - снести нафиг это уродище...

----------


## Jorjic

> Хорошие новости:
> http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskaya-prokuratura-otsudila-nezakonnyj-superm-022716/
> Теперь еще довести дело до конца осталось - снести нафиг это уродище...


 Да внешне ничего не изменится. Тот же магазин и будет, только аренду будут платить другим.

----------


## Le Roy

В очередной раз спасибо brassl за "общую корзину" одесской старины. Время от времени с удовольствием пересматриваю фото с сайта.
Сегодня обратил внимание на фото №2 из альбома Маразлиевская улица. 
Мне думается, что эта литография должна находиться в ином месте, т.к. здесь совершенно нет вида Маразлиевской улицы. Панорама Архангело-Михайловского женского монастыря дана со стороны Александровского парка. На переднем плане здание Сиротского приюта им. М.Р. Гладкова (ныне на этом месте красивые особняки красного кирпича и польское консульство).

----------


## job2001

http://soviet-life.livejournal.com/1597672.html

----------


## Antique

> Мне думается, что эта литография должна находиться в ином месте, т.к. здесь совершенно нет вида Маразлиевской улицы.


 Дело ведь не в виде, а в адресе здания. Размещение фотографии не должно зависеть от ракурса съёмки, так как фотографии одно и того же здания окажутся раскиданы по разным папкам.

----------


## brassl

Вот я как то так хотел сформулировать  :smileflag:  Спасибо Antique
Под фото в Архиве можно писать свои комментарии. У меня просто до всего руки не доходят

----------


## Le Roy

Может быть вы и правы, не спорю. Только самой Маразлиевской улицы там и близко не видно.

----------


## brassl

> Может быть вы и правы, не спорю. Только самой Маразлиевской улицы там и близко не видно.


  Напишите, пожалуйста в комментах.

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Как Вам памятник Радецкому? Где фрицы сидят? (фото подписано как Одесса 1942 год)
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Jorjic

> Как Вам памятник Радецкому? Где фрицы сидят? (фото подписано как Одесса 1942 год)


 Думаю, что фрицы сидят возле лестницы на Торговой.

----------


## Milkaway

> Думаю, что фрицы сидят возле лестницы на Торговой.


 ... и я того же мнения ...

----------


## Пушкин

> Любительская киносъёмка Одессы 1976 года: http://odessa-history.livejournal.com/142314.html.
> Если этот материал уже мелькал в нашей теме — прошу прощения.


  Спасибо, молодец пограничник)))

----------


## Invasion

80е в порту

----------


## Black_Shef

1986 г. Май

----------


## Jorjic

> Как Вам памятник Радецкому?


 Это два фото, сделанные в 1957 году на Старосенной площади (сквер 9-го января). Отец говорил, что это остатки памятника Радецкому. Даже если это не так, то это остатки какого-то памятника на 1-м Христианском кладбище.

 

Ну и еще с той же пленки - праздничный салют 1957 года.



Кстати, башню на доме Инбера приводят в божеский вид. Да и на Пребраженской, 11 тоже.

----------


## Good++++

> Ну и еще с той же пленки - праздничный салют 1957 года.


 Похоже не перекресток Преображенская/Пастера

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже не перекресток Преображенская/Пастера


 Нет, это Елисаветинская/Преображенская. Там еще 1-й трамвайчик виден.

----------


## Good++++

> Нет, это Елисаветинская/Преображенская. Там еще 1-й трамвайчик виден.


  Его то и имел в виду...

----------


## Antique

> Кстати, башню на доме Инбера приводят в божеский вид. Да и на Пребраженской, 11 тоже.


 Совершенно удивительно, рядом на доме Е.В. Ираклиди поставили обычную металлочерепицу.

----------


## Invasion

ОФФтоп. Кто может подсказать, где у нас можно купить сканер для плёнок на подобии такого?

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Такого*

----------


## OMF

> 1986 г. Май


 А крупнее нет? Первое нужно, чтобы катера вычислить...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите (рекламу до вечера закину)
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Atelman

> А крупнее нет? Первое нужно, чтобы катера вычислить...


 я знаю, где они сейчас :smileflag: 

  *Показать скрытый текст* *немного офф* сейчас эти Кометы между Сайгноном и Вунг Тау (Вьетнам) ходят, их там hydrofoil кличут...

----------


## OMF

Меня, вообще-то, не Кометы, а Грины интересуют, но это фото тоже кому-то должны понравиться.

----------


## mlch

> Меня, вообще-то, не Кометы, а Грины интересуют, но это фото тоже кому-то должны понравиться.


 Уговорил.  :smileflag: 
Грины так Грины. 


Ну и "Яша Гордиенко" класса "Аркадия" подвернулся

Взято все из весьма небрежно изданного буклета семдесят-непонятного года.

----------


## OMF

Ба-а-а-а-льшое спасибо!!!!

----------


## exse

> я знаю, где они сейчас
> сейчас эти Кометы между Сайгноном и Вунг Тау (Вьетнам) ходят, их там hydrofoil кличут...


 Наши в Грецию ушли.

----------


## brassl

Нет ли у кого такого вида в нормальном качестве?

В Архив залил пару фото на замену, качество намного лучше, спасибо Mikich

----------


## Invasion

Взято с фотохистори жж

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Пишут, что публикуется первый раз.*

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Сейчас залью в Архив.

----------


## Black_Shef

Еще.....

----------


## SaraRey

Люблю старую Одессу. Спасибо за эти фото!

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Была фото, подписана от руки как - Большой фонтан. Сегодня купил продолжение, сразу стало понятно где. Завтра выложу.
Всем хорошего вечера!

----------


## Antique

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> Была фото, подписана от руки как - Большой фонтан. Сегодня купил продолжение, сразу стало понятно где. Завтра выложу.
> Всем хорошего вечера!


 Если мне не изменяет память, то на пляже Золотой Берег был такой портал.

----------


## brassl

Таки да. А я его не помнил

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> Была фото, подписана от руки как - Большой фонтан. Сегодня купил продолжение, сразу стало понятно где. Завтра выложу.
> Всем хорошего вечера!


 Отличное фото причала на 16-й станции. И "Прут" на подходе.

----------


## OMF

> Отличное фото причала на 16-й станции. И "Прут" на подходе.


 Нет, на отходе - нет кильватерных струй, дизель только начал набирать обороты (дым из трубы). Пойдет в порт, откуда пришел (из Люстдорфа катера - если ходили в те годы - приставали с другой стороны причала).

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 4857939 Вложение 4857955
>  .... мой знакомый, который сделал фото, сказал, что это бывшая лодочная станция на 16 ст. Б.Ф....


 ... да, раньше это было очень красивое место ... теперь этого павильона уже нет ... Спасибо Brassly!!! ...

----------


## Antique

> Таки да. А я его не помнил


 Ну вживую я его никогда не видел, но на фотографиях где-то попадался.

----------


## brassl

> Ну вживую я его никогда не видел, но на фотографиях где-то попадался.


  А можно фото в студию?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (рекламу и фотомастерские залью до вечера)
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Кто что-то знает о трамвае/конке который ходил по Коблевской? Поворачивая с Конной на Коблевскую, затем проходя по ней, затем поворачивая на Ольгиевскую. Там следы от рельсов остались.

----------


## malyutka_e

> ОФФтоп. Кто может подсказать, где у нас можно купить сканер для плёнок на подобии такого?
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *Такого*


 Здесь есть вся интересующая вас информация, но это в России: http://shop.ave.ru/eshop/scan/

----------


## Jorjic

> Кто что-то знает о трамвае/конке который ходил по Коблевской? Поворачивая с Конной на Коблевскую, затем проходя по ней, затем поворачивая на Ольгиевскую. Там следы от рельсов остались.


 Загляните сюда.

----------


## polvnic

> Кто что-то знает о трамвае/конке который ходил по Коблевской? Поворачивая с Конной на Коблевскую, затем проходя по ней, затем поворачивая на Ольгиевскую. Там следы от рельсов остались.


 23-й трамвай: Куликово поле-Канатная-Греческая-Преображенская-Садовая-Княжеский пер.-Конная-Коблевская-Ольгиевская- Ст.портофранковская-Херсонский сквер.

----------


## Киров

Я еще ездил на нем с мамой (сквер Мечникова-Новый базар),помню огонек у него был зеленый,но в 60-х кажется  он уже не ходил к Херсонскому скверу.

----------


## sashiki

Просто колодец у входа...  :smileflag:  
P.S. Не представляю как убрать двойное фото...

----------


## sashiki

Колебался, стоит ли, но, думаю, стоит. К стати, в Одессе есть несколько человек с коллекциями рисунков из катакомб, фото, естественно.  :smileflag:  Может кому интересно?
"Тут сидели дезертиры во время совецко-германской войны с 21 августа по 16 октября 41 г." Вложение 5164464 И инициалы. 
 Cидело в катакомбах достаточно много народу, жаль, именно с такими пообщаться не довелось, а очень интересно... Это не "партизаны"...

----------


## Киров

Если не секрет,скажите в каком районе находка...16-го они вероятно всем скопом потопали в румплен,а доки концлагерей сохранились-можно и вычислить ...а что"такие" очень интересного могли бы рассказать?

----------


## brassl

Посмотрите - оборотка 1 и оборотка 2  (сегодня купил)- мастерская одна и та же, хозяин дома то же, а вот номера разные.

----------


## Milkaway

> Колебался, стоит ли, но, думаю, стоит. К стати, в Одессе есть несколько человек с коллекциями рисунков из катакомб, фото, естественно.  Может кому интересно?


 ... конечно интересно!!! об этом многие слышали, но мало кто видел ... было бы неплохо даже отдельную тему на Одессастори завести ... 
... ,, Наскальное творчество Одессы ,, ))) ...

----------


## Antique

> А можно фото в студию?


 Гм, по-моему на Одессастори и видел, только с ближнего ракурса, но сейчас что-то найти не могу. Кажется фотография была пожелтевшей.




> Посмотрите - оборотка 1 и оборотка 2  (сегодня купил)- мастерская одна и та же, хозяин дома то же, а вот номера разные.


 Нумерация время от времени сдвигалась. За 15 лет дом Вирта с 48  стал 52-м.

----------


## Shipshin

> Гм, по-моему на Одессастори и видел, только с ближнего ракурса, но сейчас что-то найти не могу. Кажется фотография была пожелтевшей.
> 
> Нумерация время от времени сдвигалась. За 15 лет дом Вирта с 48  стал 52-м.


 Не совсем так. Еще в 1903 Вся Одесса Фельдберг  - Преображенская 46 дом Вирта.
                           А в 1908г Лисянский уже - Преображенская 52 Вирт наследники.
Если не ошибаюсь, в 1905г. было проведено изменение нумерации домов.

----------


## Antique

> Не совсем так. Еще в 1903 Вся Одесса Фельдберг  - Преображенская 46 дом Вирта.


 Да, я хотел написать 46.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Кто что знает о доме номер 45 по Ришельевской? Он в каком то «восточном» стиле? Вытянутые окна, арки... Интересный дом.

----------


## sashiki

> Кто что знает о доме номер 45 по Ришельевской? Он в каком то «восточном» стиле? Вытянутые окна, арки... Интересный дом.


  Жил у меня там товарищ... Но он приедет только через пол года...  :smileflag:

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Жил у меня там товарищ... Но он приедет только через пол года...


 sashiki, а что за дом такой интересный, не известно? Kак там внутри? Вы были?

----------


## job2001

http://humus.livejournal.com/2889390.html - или показалось, или есть несколько новых фотографий

----------


## brassl

> http://humus.livejournal.com/2889390.html - или показалось, или есть несколько новых фотографий


  Сверю. Спасибо.
Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (один вид (кардио санатория) вообще мне до этого не попадался. А Вам?)

----------


## sashiki

> ... конечно интересно!!! об этом многие слышали, но мало кто видел ... было бы неплохо даже отдельную тему на Одессастори завести ... 
> ... ,, Наскальное творчество Одессы ,, ))) ...


 C  1884 года в Одессе учреждён горный надзор за добычей камня, за работой надзирали инженеры-маркшрейдеры. Классическая "точка" приложения умений горного инженера с датой и автографом.

----------


## sashiki

> sashiki, а что за дом такой интересный, не известно? Kак там внутри? Вы были?


 Это тот дом, что между "Юным техником" и кинотеатром? Да, был, там был кап.ремонт и он немножко не такой, как от архитектора. Жил он на третьем, по моему, этаже с окнами на улицу.  Высокие потолки и отстрел ворон прямо из окна,
это чего мне запомнилось...  :smileflag:  По истории просто не помню, вопросы были, были и ответы...

----------


## Пушкин

> Кто что знает о доме номер 45 по Ришельевской? Он в каком то «восточном» стиле? Вытянутые окна, арки... Интересный дом.


  Дом Нолли в псевдомавританском стиле - красивый дом, жаль что арабскую бязь таки никто не расшифровал...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Это тот дом, что между "Юным техником" и кинотеатром? Да, был, там был кап.ремонт и он немножко не такой, как от архитектора. Жил он на третьем, по моему, этаже с окнами на улицу.  Высокие потолки и отстрел ворон прямо из окна,
> это чего мне запомнилось...  По истории просто не помню, вопросы были, были и ответы...


 Он самый, между Базарной и Большой Арнаутской. Кто бы подсказал историю дома.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Дом Нолли в псевдомавританском стиле - красивый дом, жаль что арабскую бязь таки никто не расшифровал...


 Спасибо, Пушкин. А где там бязь? Внутри двора?

----------


## Пушкин

> Спасибо, Пушкин. А где там бязь? Внутри двора?


 Над входом в парадную, шестиконечная звезда новодел. http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.739410%...11794209768376

----------


## brassl

> http://humus.livejournal.com/2889390.html - или показалось, или есть несколько новых фотографий


 Показалось. Это перескан книг Дроздовского

----------


## Milkaway

> Кто что знает о доме номер 45 по Ришельевской? Он в каком то «восточном» стиле? Вытянутые окна, арки... Интересный дом.


 ... дом К. Нолле, 1901, арх. Смидович (возможно и Панпулов - по др. ист) памятник архитектуры ... где-то слышала, что владелец был благотворителем караимской общины и принимал в ее жизни деятельное участие ... можно предположить, что и ,,восточный стиль,, дома не случаен ...
... в середине 80-х гг дом признали аварийным и в нем начался затяжной капремонт - он был полностью отселён и так простоял много лет, пока его уже в 90-х не выкупили (по слухам - какая-то еврейская зарубежная община???) ...
... в те времена, когда дом стоял совершенно пустой, мы - дети, специально ездили туда ,,искать клады,, но как говорится - всё уже было найдено до нас))) ... помню развороченные стены, побитые камышовые перегородки, разбитые печи и дымоходы ... парадных лестниц между этажами не было - с перврго до последнего этажа был огромный провал ... по этажам приходилось перемещаться по чёрным тёмным лестницам, заваленным всякой рухлядью , практически наощупь ...в комнатах, выходящих окнами на Ришельевскую не было и межэтажных перекрытий - только пару толстенных балок, ходить по которым было ну ооочень страшно - от каждого шага они зловеще скрепели ... в фасадной части, таким образом, была одна ,,коробка,, ... ппомещения, выходившие во двор, были поменьше, с антресолями, кладовками и разными перестроенными закутками - общее впечатление было очень гнетущее ... что запомнилось - бомжей тогда еще не было!!!

----------


## Пушкин

> ... дом К. Нолле, 1901, арх. Смидович (возможно и Панпулов - по др. ист) памятник архитектуры ... где-то слышала, что владелец был благотворителем караимской общины и принимал в ее жизни деятельное участие ... можно предположить, что и ,,восточный стиль,, дома не случаен ...
> ... в середине 80-х гг дом признали аварийным и в нем начался затяжной капремонт - он был полностью отселён и так простоял много лет, пока его уже в 90-х не выкупили (по слухам - какая-то еврейская зарубежная община???) ...
> ... в те времена, когда дом стоял совершенно пустой, мы - дети, специально ездили туда ,,искать клады,, но как говорится - всё уже было найдено до нас))) ... помню развороченные стены, побитые камышовые перегородки, разбитые печи и дымоходы ... парадных лестниц между этажами не было - с перврго до последнего этажа был огромный провал ... по этажам приходилось перемещаться по чёрным тёмным лестницам, заваленным всякой рухлядью , практически наощупь ...в комнатах, выходящих окнами на Ришельевскую не было и межэтажных перекрытий - только пару толстенных балок, ходить по которым было ну ооочень страшно - от каждого шага они зловеще скрепели ... в фасадной части, таким образом, была одна ,,коробка,, ... ппомещения, выходившие во двор, были поменьше, с антресолями, кладовками и разными перестроенными закутками - общее впечатление было очень гнетущее ... что запомнилось - бомжей тогда еще не было!!!


  В 70-80х от туда никого не отсеяли, мои родственники там жили, а раз в неделю я ходил в "Короленко" на мультики, "Пираты ХХвека" и т.д., потом магазин "Юный техник", короче, часто там крутился, там никого не отселяли и дом пустым не был... Для справки - еврейская община этот дом не покупала...

----------


## Пушкин

http://dumskaya.net/news/byvshij-glavnyj-arhitektor-chelyabinska-i-odessy-022782/
Опять Глазырин со своей фигнёй

----------


## Milkaway

> В 70-80х от туда никого не отсеяли, мои родственники там жили, а раз в неделю я ходил в "Короленко" на мультики, "Пираты ХХвека" и т.д., потом магазин "Юный техник", короче, часто там крутился, там никого не отселяли и дом пустым не был... Для справки - еврейская община этот дом не покупала...


 ... я писала про 80-90е ... кинотеатр Короленко тоже, кажется, уже был на грани закрытия ... *а дом совершенно точно в конце 80-х был отселён* - мы бывали в нём неоднократно ... насчёт караимско-еврейских дел точно я не уверена - так говорили ...

----------


## Пушкин

> ... я писала про 80-90е ... кинотеатр Короленко тоже, кажется, уже был на грани закрытия ... *а дом совершенно точно в конце 80-х был отселён* - мы бывали в нём неоднократно ... насчёт караимско-еврейских дел точно я не уверена - так говорили ...


 80-90е никого не отдселяли, краимские и еврейские дела - две большие разницы, хотя  корень один)))

----------


## Milkaway

> 80-90е никого не отделяли, краимские и еврейские дела - две большие разницы, хотя  корень один)))


 ... ну, может еще кто-то что-то вспомнит около этого дома ...

----------


## brassl

У меня у приятеля там тетка живет, не помню что б они куда то переезжали. А квартиру получал еще его дедушка, если правильно помню, то он был вторым директором Одесской киностудии.

В Архиве 8 900 файлов. Заходите  :smileflag:

----------


## Atelman

> ... ну, может еще кто-то что-то вспомнит около этого дома ...


 Ходил в этот дом (к/т им.Короленко) с продленкой (90-91гг) на югославский полнометражный мультфильм "Чудесный Лес" - яркие воспоминания))

----------


## Screech

Я опять взялся за дело,наше общее дело.
Первый сконструированный Уточкиным самолёт в России "Моноплан "Bleriot"
Ноябрь 1909 год Одесса.Уточкин справа в белом.(или не он?)









Пишут,что The plane crash on its first trial flight.)))

----------


## Screech

6 vintage anonymous photograph.
Showing trials of Gnome engines, probably at Odessa Polytechnic School.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Посмотрите*

----------


## Screech

Это заслуживает публикации без спойлера))

----------


## Trs

Дом Нолле *был* пустым. Он горел и обрушался внутри. Перекрытия рухнули до второго этажа. И восстанавливали его год. Где-то в 1985-86 гг., уже не помню точно рассказ об этом.

----------


## Milkaway

> Дом Нолле *был* пустым. Он горел и обрушался внутри. Перекрытия рухнули до второго этажа. И восстанавливали его год. Где-то в 1985-86 гг., уже не помню точно рассказ об этом.


 ...  точно так ... а то я уж подумала, что со мной приключился склероз))) ...

----------


## Antique

Дом принадлежал Н. Нолле, но между 1907 и 1919 годами здание перешло к Елизавете Владимировне Шостак. Также в доме жил некий родственник Н. Нолле - Константин Владимирович Нолле, который состоял в Крымско-кавказском горном клубе.

----------


## inborz

Слышала, что до революции там размещался Торговый дом "Кармель" кошерных вин. М.б. кто-нибудь знает об этом больше?

----------


## Screech

TITLE ON OBJECT: Panorama d'Odessa.

PUBLISHER: McAllister, T.H.
transparency, gelatin on glass
3 1/4 X 4 in.
Gift of Edward Lennert
88:0239:0093

NON-GEH NUMBER: 2328

NOTES: Catalogued 04/89, RS.

----------


## Screech

TITLE ON OBJECT: Statue de Richelius et le Port. Odessa.

PUBLISHER: McAllister, T.H.
transparency, gelatin on glass
3 1/4 X 4 in.
Gift of Edward Lennert
88:0239:0094

NON-GEH NUMBER: 2329

NOTES: Catalogued 04/89, RS.

----------


## Kamin

В доме № 45 действительно был пожар в районе чердака. Писали, что там ночевали бродяги. Но весь его не отселяли. Да звезду Давида над дверь изготовили из прута уже во время этого ремонта.

----------


## Screech

TITLE ON OBJECT: Quois d'Odessa Russie.

PUBLISHER: McAllister, T.H.
transparency, gelatin on glass
3 1/4 X 4 in.
Gift of Edward Lennert
88:0239:0095

NON-GEH NUMBER: 2330

NOTES: Catalogued 04/89, RS.

----------


## Screech

TITLE ON OBJECT: Port d'Odessa. (instantanee) Odessa.

PUBLISHER: McAllister, T.H.
transparency, gelatin on glass
3 1/4 X 4 in.
Gift of Edward Lennert
88:0239:0096

NON-GEH NUMBER: 2332

NOTES: This slide is what is known as an "Instantaneous View". Catalogued 04/89, RS.

----------


## Antique

> Да звезду Давида над дверь изготовили из прута уже во время этого ремонта.


 Когда-то в этой теме говорили о том, что звезда Давида раньше была вырезана из дерева.

----------


## Пушкин

> Дом Нолле *был* пустым. Он горел и обрушался внутри. Перекрытия рухнули до второго этажа. И восстанавливали его год. Где-то в 1985-86 гг., уже не помню точно рассказ об этом.


 


> ...  точно так ... а то я уж подумала, что со мной приключился склероз))) ...


  Это было раньше, а не в 80х...)))

----------


## sashiki

Картинка конца 19 века, думаю, изображён клезмер, но тут как раз я бы спросил мнение форума...

Сразу отпишусь - много рисунков в катакомбах детские, дети работали в шахте на вывозе камня и прочих подсобных работах, в перерывах они и рисовали, иногда писали, обучаясь.
Взрослые рисовали реже и либо что то поразившее их (локомобиль, монгольфьер и т.д.) либо карикатуры с эротикой... Отдельно бы выделил политические рисунки, их мало, но встречаются...

----------


## Пушкин

> Вложение 5172667Картинка конца 19 века, думаю, изображён клезмер, но тут как раз я бы спросил мнение форума...


 Скорее клезмер-бэнд)))

----------


## Trs

Нашёл. Почти трёхлетней давности пост *1232_1732* на одесском транспортном форуме.




> Тот пожар в доме на ул. Ленина 45 произошёл под вечер в будний день. Или 13-го , или 14-го или 15-го декабря 1984 года. Уже вечером стало известно о том, что на Ленина угол Чкалова сильно горел высокий старинный жилой дом.
> 
> Часов в 11 утра на следующий день мы с несколькими одноклассниками (учились тогда в шестом классе, занятия начинались после обеда) пришли к месту пожара. Стоял морозный зимний день, 0 - 5 градусов, было холодно. Остов обгоревшего здания был оцеплен, возле него толпилось много людей. Стояла одна пожарная машина, от неё в порадную ещё вели шланги. Верхние этажи обгорели полностью, от третьего этажа вверх остался только остов дома. Второй этаж был завален перекрытиями верхних этажей, обрушившихся вниз. В правом крыле дома на завалах где-то на 2-ом - 3-ем этажах уже видимо работала следственная комиссия - люди в формах. Кто-то сказал, что лестница в порадной осталась невредимой лишь до 2-го этажа.
> 
> Сейчас хорошо помню стоявших у прохода через оцепление нескольких людей в формах (кажетрся, пожарных) и женщину с интеллигентными чертами лица, среднего роста и нормального телосложения в косынке и кажется, в темнокоричневой куртке, лет 50-60. Она разговаривала с пожарными и полуплакала. Она была одной из жильцов этого дома. Подошла другая женщина, примерно того же возраста, немного полнее и сказала что только подъехала (из другого района), она также была взволнована и интересовалась у первой женщины о том, как сложилась судьба жильцов из квартиры на втором этаже, так как они были нито её родственниками, нито близкими знакомыми. Первая женщина, кажется, ответила, что они живы.
> 
> Мы ещё немного постояли и ушли - нужно было идти в школу...
> 
> Такие воспоминания остались у меня о том страшном утре Одессы четвертьвековой давности...

----------


## Antique

> Дом принадлежал Н. Нолле, но между 1907 и 1919 годами здание перешло к Елизавете Владимировне Шостак. Также в доме жил некий родственник Н. Нолле - Константин Владимирович Нолле, который состоял в Крымско-кавказском горном клубе.


  К этому я забыл добавить, что Константин Нолле также работал в 3-м, а поднее в 6-м присутствии по Государственному налогу с  недвижимых  имуществ. То есть работал в доме Присутственных мест справа от памятника Эммануэлю де Ришелье.

Про Шостаков совершенно ничего не удалось найти. Известно только что по заказу Шостак в 1913-м году было возведено здание иллюзиона "Большой Ришельевский". Этот участок до Шостаков тоже принадлежал Н. Нолле.

Ну а здание - одно из самых первых 5-и этажный зданий Одессы и просто красивый *дорогой* дом в мавританском стиле в котором немного видны черты модерна (объёмно пространственное решение). 

На мой взгляд здание проектировал не Смидович, который более ничем не известен, а Валериан Шмидт. К тому же он годом ранее спроектировал пятиэтажку для Распопова, а в схожем мавританском стиле выполнен еврейский молитвенный дом на Малой Арнаутской / Шмидта.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 5172667Картинка конца 19 века, думаю, изображён клезмер, но тут как раз я бы спросил мнение форума...


 ... да - таки клезмеры: скрипка, кларнет и ???...

----------


## Antique

> TITLE ON OBJECT: Panorama d'Odessa.
> 
> PUBLISHER: McAllister, T.H.
> transparency, gelatin on glass
> 3 1/4 X 4 in.
> Gift of Edward Lennert
> 88:0239:0093
> 
> NON-GEH NUMBER: 2328
> ...


 Тут чуть ли не пушкинская Одесса. На фотографиях ни одного высотного дома, которые начали строиться с 1880-х годов. Высокое здание на переднем плане расположено по адресу Ришельевская, 76. Стало быть в качестве места съёмки была использована башня Александровского полицейского участка.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Абсолютно согласен с Antique! Тоже пришел к такому выводу (независимо от Antique  :smileflag: ) На фото видны две церкви - Свято-Успенский кафедральный собор на Преображенской и Покровская церковь на Александровском проспекте. Просматривается верх башни на Старом базаре. Хорошо виден перекресток Екатерининской и Малой Арнаутской (почти в центре), видно здание по адресу Малая Арнаутская 58. Уникальное фото! Многих, привычных глазу, зданий еще нет!

----------


## Screech

Тут много чего

----------


## Screech



----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> К этому я забыл добавить, что Константин Нолле также работал в 3-м, а поднее в 6-м присутствии по Государственному налогу с  недвижимых  имуществ. То есть работал в доме Присутственных мест справа от памятника Эммануэлю де Ришелье.
> 
> Про Шостаков совершенно ничего не удалось найти. Известно только что по заказу Шостак в 1913-м году было возведено здание иллюзиона "Большой Ришельевский". Этот участок до Шостаков тоже принадлежал Н. Нолле.
> 
> Ну а здание - одно из самых первых 5-и этажный зданий Одессы и просто красивый *дорогой* дом в мавританском стиле в котором немного видны черты модерна (объёмно пространственное решение). 
> 
> На мой взгляд здание проектировал не Смидович, который более ничем не известен, а Валериан Шмидт. К тому же он годом ранее спроектировал пятиэтажку для Распопова, а в схожем мавританском стиле выполнен еврейский молитвенный дом на Малой Арнаутской / Шмидта.


 Какая получилась дискуссия...  :smileflag:  Всем спасибо.

----------


## SaraRey

Хотелось бы вернутся в старую Одессу.Многое изменилось с тех пор!

----------


## Jorjic

> 


 Фото очень интересное. По-моему, кто-то его уже выкладывал. Но что-то я сомневаюсь, что это в Одессе. Уж очень много деревянных построек для нашего безлесного края.

----------


## Пушкин

> Хотелось бы вернутся в старую Одессу.Многое изменилось с тех пор!


  Александр де-Рибас в книге "Старая Одесса" 1913 года выпуска, говорил тоже самое...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Я опять взялся за дело,наше общее дело.
> Первый сконструированный Уточкиным самолёт в России "Моноплан "Bleriot"


  Наверное все-таки построенный Уточкиным. Сконструировал моноплан "Блерио" собственно Луи Блерио.

----------


## polvnic

> Фото очень интересное. По-моему, кто-то его уже выкладывал. Но что-то я сомневаюсь, что это в Одессе. Уж очень много деревянных построек для нашего безлесного края.


 Выставлял я. Думаю, что все таки это Одесса, т.к. эта стеклянная фотопластинка была вместе с другими явно одесскими видами. По-моему, район нынешней Молодой Гвардии. Есть в большом разрешении, видны все тонкости.

----------


## Гражданин А.

опять Беспредел -
http://dumskaya.net/news/na-primorskom-bulvare-odessy-perestraivayut-pamy-022814/

----------


## Antique

> опять Беспредел -
> http://dumskaya.net/news/na-primorskom-bulvare-odessy-perestraivayut-pamy-022814/


 Какой министр (культуры) такое и министерство. Преступное решение. А может министерство вычеркнуло здание из списка памятников национального значения.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Videlicit

> опять Беспредел -
> http://dumskaya.net/news/na-primorskom-bulvare-odessy-perestraivayut-pamy-022814/


 


> Какой министр (культуры) такое и министерство. Преступное решение. А может министерство вычеркнуло здание из списка памятников национального значения.


 правление кактуса войдет в историю Одессы .... темной страницей

----------


## brassl

> правление кактуса войдет в историю Одессы .... темной страницей


 Зачем же так узко (фамилии меров заколебаешься писать), давайте брать уже в государственных масштабах. Как не жаль это говорить, но вся демократическая незалежнисть не является для Одессы светлой страницей.

----------


## Trs

Давайте не углубляться в политику. В истории Одессы было много плохих градоначальников и не в этой теме обсуждать то, что в последние n лет они идут сплошной чередой.

----------


## Antique

> правление кактуса войдет в историю Одессы .... темной страницей


 В данном случае в первую очередь виновато всё же министерство, так как охрана на национальном уровне ограничивает в действиях местную власть.


Закон України Про охорону культурної спадщини 




> Стаття 22. Заборона знесення, *зміни*, заміни пам'яток 
>                 та порядок їх переміщення (перенесення) 
> 
>      Пам'ятки, їхні частини,  пов'язане з ними рухоме та  нерухоме 
> майно забороняється зносити,  *змінювати*,  замінювати, переміщувати 
> (переносити) на інші місця.

----------


## job2001

> Зачем же так узко (фамилии меров заколебаешься писать), давайте брать уже в государственных масштабах. Как не жаль это говорить, но вся демократическая незалежнисть не является для Одессы светлой страницей.


 А недемократическая сов. власть? Или кровавый режим Николая?

А вообще - 
Когда-то, лет сто тому назад, Черноморск был действительно вольным городом, и это было так весело и доходно, что легенда о "порто-франко" до сих пор еще бросала золотой блеск на светлый угол у кафе "Флорида".

----------


## Chulik

Коллеги, день добрый!
Прошу разъяснить: Стрельбищное поле - это ныне парк им. Горького???

----------


## Lively

> Коллеги, день добрый!
> Прошу разъяснить: Стрельбищное поле - это ныне парк им. Горького???


 Парк Горького занимает только небольшую часть бывшего Стрельбищного поля

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (рекламу и фотомастерские залью до вечера).
Фото памятников из книги Первые Одесские кладбища продолжать заливать? Есть интерес?

Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## brassl

> А недемократическая сов. власть? Или кровавый режим Николая?
> 
> А вообще - 
> Когда-то, лет сто тому назад, Черноморск был действительно вольным городом, и это было так весело и доходно, что легенда о "порто-франко" до сих пор еще бросала золотой блеск на светлый угол у кафе "Флорида".


 Не жил. Не знаю. Просто вижу что дожило с тех времен до наших дней и думаю - А что останется от нас?
Люблю телефонные справочники, старые. Открываешь на странице "санатории", "пионер лагеря", "заводы" и т.д. и как у Высоцкого было - И не могу, читаю до конца. 
В современных справочниках Одессы много телефонов по этим разделам?

(Прошу прощение за разговор не по теме, затрете, не обижусь  :smileflag: )

----------


## Chulik

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (рекламу и фотомастерские залью до вечера).
> *Фото памятников из книги Первые Одесские кладбища продолжать заливать?* Есть интерес?
> 
> Всем хорошего дня!


  Есть интерес!!!

----------


## Good++++

> Парк Горького нанимает только небольшую часть бывшего Стрельбищного поля


 Но парк появился там не от большой любви к народу, а там просто много захоронений...

----------


## job2001

> Не жил. Не знаю. Просто вижу что дожило с тех времен до наших дней и думаю - А что останется от нас?
> Люблю телефонные справочники, старые. Открываешь на странице "санатории", "пионер лагеря", "заводы" и т.д. и как у Высоцкого было - И не могу, читаю до конца. 
> В современных справочниках Одессы много телефонов по этим разделам?
> 
> (Прошу прощение за разговор не по теме, затрете, не обижусь )


 тоже прошу прощения за оффтоп, но лет через 50 кто-то будет писать - а вот раньше посмотришь на улицу - рестораны, спа салоны, тренажерные залы и казино - а сейчас? Эх
Каждому времени свое, значит вот такие потребности у современного общества, здесь нет причин для радости или горести, это объективный процесс. И таже самая власть кровь от крови т.н. "народа". 
90% населения царской России - крестьянство, а мы судим о том времени по остаткам сохранившегося жизни менее 10%. (ну как в старом анекдоте - Это я про царизм, не мог запастись продуктов на 20 лет) Я думаю наше время тоже будут оценивать соврешенно не так, как мы судим сейчас.

----------


## Milkaway

> Фото памятников из книги Первые Одесские кладбища продолжать заливать? Есть интерес?


 ... и еще какой!!! ... книжка про кладбища очень интересная, но очень дорогая ((( ... так что - заливайте!

----------


## Jorjic

> тоже прошу прощения за оффтоп, но лет через 50 кто-то будет писать - а вот раньше посмотришь на улицу - рестораны, спа салоны, тренажерные залы и казино - а сейчас? Эх
> Каждому времени свое...


 То, что я сейчас расскажу - из первых рук. 
Во времена оккупации из Одессы вернулся заброшенный с заданием разведчик, одессит. Он взахлеб рассказывал о процветающей Одессе, но все они не за страх, а за совесть продолжали воевать с оккупантами. 
Ничего нельзя вырывать из контекста, ни хорошее, ни плохое. Мир многоцветный и объемный, а не плоский и черно-белый. Со временем для очень многих полутона стираются и картинка мира становится плоской, на это всегда надо делать поправку.

----------


## brassl

> Мир многоцветный и объемный, а не плоский и черно-белый. Со временем для очень многих полутона стираются и картинка мира становится плоской, на это всегда надо делать поправку.


 А у меня пропало цветоощущение текущего мира. Как там у Семеныча:
"Инфляция, девольвация, временный спад.... Всё по науке! А тебе нужно до получки дотянуть! " (В. Высоцкий из к\ф "Бегство мистера Мак Кинли"

----------


## Chulik

> Но парк появился там не от большой любви к народу, а там просто много захоронений...


 И только из уважения к покойным, различного вида дельцы установили там качели/карусели/бадеги???

----------


## Jorjic

> И только из уважения к покойным, различного вида дельцы установили там качели/карусели/бадеги???


 Да нет, всякие увеселения или просто парки сделали и на Первом кладбище и других. Просто копать там очень стремно.

----------


## Chulik

А здесь ещё увидел фото Андреевского лимана. Это где? Нынешний Куяльницкий?

----------


## mlch

> А здесь ещё увидел фото Андреевского лимана. Это где? Нынешний Куяльницкий?


 Да

----------


## Малиновский

На fb выложили!

----------


## GAK

> Фото памятников из книги Первые Одесские кладбища продолжать заливать? Есть интерес?
> Всем хорошего дня!


 Есть, конечно же, интерес. Прошу сбросить фото надгробия Феликса де Рибаса.

----------


## GAK

> Да нет, всякие увеселения или просто парки сделали и на Первом кладбище и других. Просто копать там очень стремно.


 По законодательству Украины запрещаются любые строительные работы на кладбищах. "Копать" на них нельзя!

----------


## Скрытик

> По законодательству Украины запрещаются любые строительные работы на кладбищах. "Копать" на них нельзя!


 У нас много чего нельзя, но за бабло можно. Например, надстраивать этаж в памятнике архитектуры... Как там в пословице - "Закон не дышло..."

----------


## sashiki

> По законодательству Украины запрещаются любые строительные работы на кладбищах. "Копать" на них нельзя!


  Милости прошу на второе еврейское, какой то "одарённый" роет по всем кустам... Ночью, не иначе... Правда, не строит ничего...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Милости прошу на второе еврейское, какой то "одарённый" роет по всем кустам... Ночью, не иначе... Правда, не строит ничего...


 sashiki, у кого-нибудь есть информация о 3-м еврейском кладбище? В Сети не очень много о нем... Неужели там на Химической так все секретно?

----------


## Chulik

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (рекламу и фотомастерские залью до вечера).
> Фото памятников из книги Первые Одесские кладбища продолжать заливать? Есть интерес?
> 
> Всем хорошего дня!


 А можно ссылку (что-то найти не могу) или ещё не залито (потому и не могу )???

----------


## brassl

> Есть, конечно же, интерес. Прошу сбросить фото надгробия Феликса де Рибаса.


 Уже смотрите.

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Фото по кладбищу вот тут, а все обновления в папке тут.
Рекламу и фотомастерские постараюсь залить до вечера.
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## odessa_forever

*Вот, пришло по фейсбуку. Вроде не спам.*

Тяжело болен один из лучших краеведов, специалистов по одессике, автор многих книг по истории Одессы и блестящий экскурсовод Валерий Нетребский (болезнь Паркинсона в тяжёлой форме). Помочь ему может дорогостоящая операция в Киеве, в Институте Нейрохирургии.
Посильную помощь можно оказать, переведя средства на специально открытые счета:
Гривенный счёт:
Ощадбанк
Нетребский Валерий Петрович
счёт № 26209009637315
МФО 328845
ОКПО 09328601
Долларовый счёт:
Ощадбанк
Нетребский Валерий Петрович
счёт № 26204009637815
Просьба также помочь распространить информацию.

----------


## Jorjic

> *Вот, пришло по фейсбуку. Вроде не спам.*


 Спасибо. Перепостил тоже в ФБ. Дай Бог, чтобы помогло.

----------


## Jorjic

> *Вот, пришло по фейсбуку. Вроде не спам.*


 Вы уверены в правильности реквизитов? Девочки в банке крутили носом.

----------


## Screech

Я снова нашёл интересное!
Немного французского юмора времён Крымской войны!
Автор карикатуры Vernier, Charles 

Я перевёл обидную подпись:
Мой Генерал,после того как военный порт и все батареи были уничтожены-они сбежали и не сожгли город!
Какие трусы!Это не русские,которые бы точно это сделали!

----------


## Screech



----------


## Screech

Odessa. La fregate anglaise le Furious faisant une reconnaissance dans la Rade. Mars 1854 

Цветная литография.
Как для 1854 года,довольно таки отличное качество!

----------


## arkoh

Для brassl. Вот набрел  на  документ румынской администрации Одессы 1942 г. Для архива подойдет?      https://sites.google.com/site/odessaxxvek2/home/odessa-moa/prilozenie

----------


## brassl

> Odessa. La fregate anglaise le Furious faisant une reconnaissance dans la Rade. Mars 1854 
> 
> Цветная литография.
> Как для 1854 года,довольно таки отличное качество!


 А чем Вам эта не понравилась  :smileflag:  (уже больше недели в Архиве)

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

А такое фото было? [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Screech

> А чем Вам...не понравилась  (уже больше недели в Архиве)


 Я считаю,что пора нормальный поиск у Вас ввести.Я всегда прежде,чет тут выложить к Вам заглядываю,и сегодня я искал в папке Военная Одесса) Но не могу же я всё обыскать!Может проще будет если Вы мне скинете контакт в соц сети свой?

----------


## brassl

> А такое фото было? [IMG][/IMG]


 Нет такой не было!!!!! А где это?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

4-ая ст. Фонтана и ул. Пионерская (Шарлотинский - Шарлатанский пер.)

----------


## brassl

> Я считаю,что пора нормальный поиск у Вас ввести.Я всегда прежде,чет тут выложить к Вам заглядываю,и сегодня я искал в папке Военная Одесса) Но не могу же я всё обыскать!Может проще будет если Вы мне скинете контакт в соц сети свой?


 Согласен на 200%, я ж без притензий, так....Ради справедливости и только  :smileflag: 
И поиск надо нормальный, и подписи более полные, и папки в порядок привести, и еще много чего.
Но это просто хобби на чужом сайте (спасибо Скрытику за предоставленную возможность делится находками).
Причем хобби становится уже немного затратным, пора завязывать  :smileflag: 
В соц сетях я практически не появляюсь, давно надоело, из всего интернета отловить меня можно только тут.
Всем хорошего вечера!

----------


## brassl

Ребята, надо консультация.
Это Одесса?

----------


## Screech

План бомбардировки Одессы 22 апреля 1854

----------


## SaMoVar

Есть план бомбардировки в более хорошем качестве. Обращайтесь в личку.

----------


## Milkaway

> 4-ая ст. Фонтана и ул. Пионерская (Шарлотинский - Шарлатанский пер.)


 ... интересно - а на перекрёстке арка-въезд в посёлок ,,Самопомощь,,??? ...

----------


## Screech

> Есть план бомбардировки в более хорошем качестве. Обращайтесь в личку.


 Спасибо,только что у Брассла нашёл)

----------


## SaMoVar

http://rusfolder.com/33636278
Бомбардировка Одессы. Пароль 31.
Я не помню - скидывал в архив или нет))

----------


## Screech

Не знаю как сохранить в большом формате.Можно увеличивать любую часть.В перечне в правом верхнем углу интересный нумерованный список того,что на карте.
1854 год.План

----------


## Mikich

> Ребята, надо консультация.
> Это Одесса?
> Вложение 5194592


 Есть предположение, что ул. Московская. Что думаете?

----------


## Скрытик

> Есть предположение, что ул. Московская. Что думаете?


  Мне тоже сразу Пересыпью запахло  :smileflag:

----------


## Lively

> Не знаю как сохранить в большом формате...1854 год.План


 Известно как  :smileflag:  1. Чистим кэш браузера. 2.Открываем карту в максимальном разрешении, начиная с угла (любого). 3. Смотрим в кэш и сохраняем появившиеся фрагменты карты в отдельную папку в последовательности появления. 4. Передвигаемся последовательно по всей карте и многократно повторяем п.3.  5. Склеиваем фрагменты в единое целое. Я пользовался Фотошопом. Получилось. jpeg ~ 24 Mb; gif ~ 40 Mb; tiff без сжатия ~ 135 Mb.
ЗЫ. Требует времени. Если отнестись к этому занятию как к развлечению - хорошо расслабляет

----------


## SaMoVar

http://rusfolder.com/33639181
Карта Одессы 1854. Пароль 47. Огроменная)))

----------


## Пушкин

> http://rusfolder.com/33639181
> Карта Одессы 1854. Пароль 47. Огроменная)))


  что то не получается скачать...(((

----------


## brassl

У меня получилось скачать.

----------


## Пушкин

http://bild.utalking.net/?p=535
несколько фото Одессы 70х 

http://bild.utalking.net/?p=473 
И старые открытки - может у нас чего то нет? :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> У меня получилось скачать.


  На что нажимали? 
Ааа, нашел, спасибо...)))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ребята, надо консультация.
> Это Одесса?
> Вложение 5194592


 Фотография интересная. На первый взгляд напоминает фотку, которая уже есть в архиве по Московской улице.
Вложение 5197100
Но обратите внимание на здание за конкой, оно на одной фотографии имеет два этажа, а на другой три. Да и сами здания на улице Московской не похожи на здания на новой фотографии.
Вложение 5197228Вложение 5197227Вложение 5197226Вложение 5197224

----------


## Jorjic

> Фотография интересная. На первый взгляд напоминает фотку, которая уже есть в архиве по Московской улице...


 На новом фото задний план совершенно другой. Это не обязательно самое начало Пересыпи.

----------


## victor.odessa

> На новом фото задний план совершенно другой. Это не обязательно самое начало Пересыпи.


  Я просмотрел до первого Заливного, нет ничего похожего. Надо просмотреть до Сахарного. Проще было бы сказать "Да, это Московская", а как с доказательной базой? Где именно?

----------


## Jorjic

> Я просмотрел до первого Заливного, нет ничего похожего. Надо просмотреть до Сахарного. Проще было бы сказать "Да, это Московская", а как с доказательной базой? Где именно?


 Мне задний план тоже кажется сомнительным, особенно это здание с колоннами. Но я не большой спец по Пересыпи.
Там есть фамилии владельцев, может, отсюда можно попробовать. Хотя фамилии не самые редкие.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Мне задний план тоже кажется сомнительным, особенно это здание с колоннами. Но я не большой спец по Пересыпи.
> Там есть фамилии владельцев, может, отсюда можно попробовать. Хотя фамилии не самые редкие.


 Надо просмотреть справочник за 1918. На фото справа от лошадей видны солдаты. Судя по обмундированию, это немцы.

----------


## exse

Кабинет Министров Украины согласовал подписанный год назад договор между Одесским морским торговым портом и компанией «Премьер Интернешнл», которая будет управлять отелем «Одесса» (бывшая «Кемпински») на морвокзале. Договор заключен сроком на 10 лет.

А я так надеялся, что ее с несут...
Запомнилось выступление создателей этого "шедевра": "Гостиница не будет портить панораму с Потемкинской лестницы, т.к. остекление цвета "морской волны" сделает ее незаметной на фоне моря".

----------


## Trs

В Одессе есть очень характерная деталь — крестовидные окна у зданий, при всеобщем распространении Т-образных. Так вот, в двухэтажном доме — Т-образные, очень нехарактерные для нашего города. Я согласен, что это не признак, но именно это рождает во мне сомнение.

----------


## heffalump1974

Тоже получилось скачать, но, сколько пользуюсь русфолдером, всё время недоумеваю. Они пишут:



> На данный момент иностранный трафик у этого файла превышает российский. Вы можете получить этот файл, только если посетите сайт наших рекламодателей, помогающих оплачивать наши сервера и каналы. Нажмите сюда, чтобы перейти к выбору рекламодателей


 Если я им не совсем нравлюсь как иностранец, российским рекламодателям странно рассчитывать на отдачу от своей рекламы, применённой ко мне. Впрочем, дают качать - и ладно.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## GAK

Кто и что знает об истории одесского парка, ныне носящего имя Ленинского Комсомола ( кроме истории памятника Л-ну)? Где читать? Прошу помочь.

----------


## SaMoVar

Савицкий парк.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Кто и что знает об истории одесского парка, ныне носящего имя Ленинского Комсомола ( кроме истории памятника Л-ну)? Где читать? Прошу помочь.


 С.Коваленко. А.Бонецкий. Парки над морем.Маяк, 1985.
Вложение 5200709

----------


## VicTur

> sashiki, у кого-нибудь есть информация о 3-м еврейском кладбище? В Сети не очень много о нем... Неужели там на Химической так все секретно?


 У меня есть фотографии нескольких десятков (возможно, немного более сотни) надгробий с 3-го Еврейского кладбища. Самой ценной находкой мне представляется металлическая табличка, упоминающая Семёна Бердичевского — адъютанта Котовского. Правда, есть у меня некоторые сомнения касательно места его захоронения, но увы — я не специалист и судить мне трудно.
Кстати, о Семёне Бердичевском я не смог найти много сведений. Подробнее всего о нём говорится в одном абзаце у Владимира Бродянского:

«Мои отец и мать, Ян Соломонович Бродянский и Галина Владимировна (Гавсеевна) Подольская, состояли во втором браке. Первого маминого мужа, бывшего адъютантом Котовского, звали Семён (Шулим) Бердичевский. Прожила она с ним в браке очень недолго. Родилась девочка, которую назвали Людмила. Она была старше меня на девятнадцать лет. Я не встречал человека более незащищённого и доверчивого, но и как следствие — ранимого тоже. Всю мою сознательную жизнь нас связывала особая душевная близость. Милочка, как звали её домашние, готова была прийти на помощь всегда».

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Подскажите пожалуйста номер дома по Карантинной.
Рекламу и фотомастерские залью до вечера.
Всем хороших выходных

----------


## Screech

Бомбардировка 
http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b53020424z.r=odessa.langEN
http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b53020462q.r=odessa.langEN

----------


## brassl

> Бомбардировка 
> http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b53020424z.r=odessa.langEN
> http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b53020462q.r=odessa.langEN


  Все нет времени ее склеить и выложить в Архив

----------


## heffalump1974

> номер дома по Карантинной


 Угловой, который Трапани, Яндекс-карты определяют как №8, а тот участок, где теперь новостройка Соцкомбанка, как шестой; оставшиеся другой новострой и самый крайний (где на балконе был клоун нарисован) - как 4-й и 2-й, соответственно.

----------


## VicTur

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
> Подскажите пожалуйста номер дома по Карантинной.


 Есть ли ещё другие фотографии улицы Лизогуба из этого источника?

----------


## brassl

> Есть ли ещё другие фотографии улицы Лизогуба из этого источника?


 Нет, одна всего. Я купил днями фото из альбома, пару штук (школу-интернат, Лизогуба уже выложил, остальные днями доложу)

----------


## GAK

> Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.


 Спасибо за фото.
Могила Картавцовых на Старом кл-ще?

----------


## brassl

> Спасибо за фото.
> Могила Картавцовых на Старом кл-ще?


  Подписано как - первое Христианское кладбище.
Если есть какая то информация о них в сети, напишите ссылку в комментах под фотографией, если не трудно.

----------


## heffalump1974

Кто хотел ещё Лизогуба?

Да что же это такое, то на одном форуме, то на другом не хочет показывать после вставки; ведь делал уже и всё получалось?!...

Пока выложу так - http://pixs.ru/showimage/Lizogubajp_5777524_6345599.jpg

----------


## VicTur

> Кто хотел ещё Лизогуба?
> 
> Да что же это такое, то на одном форуме, то на другом не хочет показывать после вставки; ведь делал уже и всё получалось?!...
> 
> Пока выложу так - http://pixs.ru/showimage/Lizogubajp_5777524_6345599.jpg


 Спасибо громадное! Я правильно понимаю: это то, что было на месте чайной фабрики?

----------


## heffalump1974

> Спасибо громадное! Я правильно понимаю: это то, что было на месте чайной фабрики?


 Если уж совсем точно - на месте того бетонного корпуса, остальная фабрика-то и так была. Помню, в начале 80-х там долго ещё деревянный забор стоял, от Лизогуба до самой троллейбусной остановки.

А к 23-му номеру, снесённому примерно в 1976-м, ещё и небольшой двор прилагался, как тогда бывало - с уборной, вроде и колонка имелась. Год постройки не знаю, но где-то к началу 50-х он уже там был. Когда собирались сносить, обещали отселить чуть ли не рядышком на Свердлова, однако (чтоб им и на том свете икалось) вышло - Вильямса. Есть оттуда же ещё пару интерьерных снимков, кроме воспоминаний ничего особенного не представляющих.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите. (рекламу и фотомастерские залью до вечера)

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Номер 29 по Канатной... Если зайти с заднего двора видна старая кирпичная стена с заложенными камнем дверями. Вопрос - это как-то связано со взорванным во время войны домом на Маразлиевской? Это остатки ТОГО взорванного дома? Дом по Канатной 29 стоит прямо напротив мореходки построенной на месте развалин.

----------


## Antique

> Номер 29 по Канатной... Если зайти с заднего двора видна старая кирпичная стена с заложенными камнем дверями. Вопрос - это как-то связано со взорванным во время войны домом на Маразлиевской? Это остатки ТОГО взорванного дома? Дом по Канатной 29 стоит прямо напротив мореходки построенной на месте развалин.


 Фото в студию!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Фото в студию!


 Вот нашел такую фотографию. В глубине снимка возле сине-серого гаража две большие двери заложены белым камнем. Также на углу стены заложена маленькая дверь. Что это?
Были слухи, что НКВД там имело тюремные камеры до войны... 
Ведь главное здание НКВД распологалось на месте мореходки. Есть ли вероятность что были какие-то подземные коммуникации из здания НКВД с выходом на Канатную через этот двор? Куда вели эти двери? В подвал здания НКВД? Хороший вопрос. Вот все таки интересно сообщался ли как-то подвал с этими дверями.

----------


## RAMZY

> 1986 г. Май


   1986год...кто знал,что "жить" ему осталось еще всего семь лет...

----------


## malyutka_e

Файл ФАЙЛ 1/8965 - Аркадия.

----------


## malyutka_e

На сайте "Mig news" выложили фото "старой-новой" Одессы: http://mignews.com.ua/ru/photo/124621.html

----------


## Antique

> Вот нашел такую фотографию. В глубине снимка возле сине-серого гаража две большие двери заложены белым камнем. Также на углу стены заложена маленькая дверь. Что это?
> Были слухи, что НКВД там имело тюремные камеры до войны... 
> Ведь главное здание НКВД распологалось на месте мореходки. Есть ли вероятность что были какие-то подземные коммуникации из здания НКВД с выходом на Канатную через этот двор? Куда вели эти двери? В подвал здания НКВД? Хороший вопрос. Вот все таки интересно сообщался ли как-то подвал с этими дверями.


 Это остатки дворового флигеля большого дома Гойнинген-Гюно. Участок барона проходил от Маразлиевской до Канатной, по-этому *возможно* он заказал флигель с основными помещениями и подъездами по обеим сторонам, подобно боковым корпусам ж/к ІІ-го Общества квартировладельцев на Пироговской.

В качестве ещё одной версии могу предложить следующее: в некоторых зданиях лестницы чёрных ходов располагались с обратной стороны зданий, так сделано например в доме Кориман на большой Арнаутской / Преображенской в котором образовано пространство за крылом во дворе (своеобразный второй двор).




> На сайте "Mig news" выложили фото "старой-новой" Одессы: http://mignews.com.ua/ru/photo/124621.html


 На первоисточнике публикация появилась намного раньше.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На первоисточнике публикация появилась намного раньше.


 Я в курсе.

----------


## GAK

> Савицкий парк.


 Где прочитать о "садах Савицкого", что были на месте парка Лен.Ком-ма?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Два года назад, в канун ноябрьских праздников, парк имени Ленинского комсомола был переименован в Савицкий.Когда-то в этом районе с поэтическим названием Дальние мельницы находилось имение Савицкого с садом и двумя прудами.Сад в советское время переименовали в парк имени Ленинского комсомола.


 http://fellya.livejournal.com/128742.html
Информации очень мало.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Свое название Бугаевка получила от того, что проживавшие там мещане занимались разведением и выращиванием мелкого и крупного рогатого скота. В конце улицы Дальницкой рядом с казармами Скульского находился пруд, из которого брали воду для поливных огородов Савицкого-Воеводского. Там же был разбит сад, носивший его имя. Этот стройный красавец-богач проживал по улице Мельничной в своем особняке возле аптеки Клячкина. На принадлежавшей ему земле от улицы Балковской до Бумажно-джутовой фабрики он выращивал овощи. Его продукция продавалась в нескольких магазинах города. В Одессе богачей всегда хватало. Но Воеводского стоит выделить особо. Его знали все жители города, в том числе и многочисленные приезжие. Он был известен тем, что на своих землях вырастил большой декоративный сад. На его территории находились ресторанцик, гостиница, танцплощадка. Пришедшие посетители, взяв за 5 копеек входной билет, могли потанцевать, особенно летом, выпить, закусить, провести время в обществе понравившейся им женщины. "Садик" этот славился по всему городу свободной доступностью "жриц любви" и развратом. На первый взгляд, Савицкий ничем не отличался от прочих богачей. А судя по торговле овощами, и вовсе не имел большого капитала. В действительности же он был намного богаче главных воротил города. Но чтобы не давать волю злым языкам завистников, держал свои вклады в Швейцарии. Для многих он был элегантным, культурным и обходительным буржуа. На самом же деле Воеводский являлся поистине страшным и беспощадным разбойником. Он являлся главарем многочисленной и хорошо сколоченной банды грабителей, налетчиков, карманников и пиратов. Основу ее составляли жители Бугаевки. Участники этой шайки занимались самыми разнообразными темными делами. Они "бомбили" банки, кассы, грабили имения купцов, торговцев, организовывали разбойные налеты на поезда, проезжих на проселочных дорогах, реализовывали контрабандные товары.


 http://porto-fr.odessa.ua/2001/37/article.php?%%%033
Вот ещё. Тут поинтересней. На карте 1917 года участок отмечен "Воеводскаго". То есть он правопреемник.

----------


## Antique

Больше похоже на сказку.

----------


## SaMoVar

И ещё. На карте 1894 года строения на территории парка есть. В 1913 и 1917 уже нет. Хоте есть карта немецкая 1941 года на основе карт 1916 и 1918 - и там строения указаны.

----------


## фауст

> Больше похоже на сказку.


 _ " Участники этой шайки занимались самыми разнообразными темными делами. Они "бомбили" банки, кассы, грабили имения купцов, торговцев,  организовывали разбойные налеты на поезда  "_   ( С) 

 Банки и кассы -"бомбили". Но не босота Бугаёвская , а серьёзные люди вроде:  анархистов ,эсеров и большевиков.
Но " разбойный налёт" на  поезд - это ЧП в те годы.
 Маловероятно.
 Максимум - спереть из вагона несколько тюков мануфактуры.

Хотя и сейчас,  некоторые  аборигены - грабят поезда на Бугаёвке и Сахарном посёлке . 
Пользуясь тем ,что поезд стоит перед семафором , они сбрасывают с платформ  перевозимый металл , а потом подбирают и продают. 
Преемственность поколений ,так сказать.

----------


## Chulik

> 1986год...кто знал,что "жить" ему осталось еще всего семь лет...


 Да! Вот одно из последних его фото.http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mister-michman71/tags/генерал%20владимир%20заимов/view/350009?page=0

----------


## Chulik

> На сайте "Mig news" выложили фото "старой-новой" Одессы: http://mignews.com.ua/ru/photo/124621.html


 Последнее фото шикарное!!! Толпа людей из прошлого толпится возле современного обменника валют!  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Доброе время суток. Вот столкнулся с таким вопросом и нужна помощь в его разрешении. А вопрос таков - действительно ли сын Иосифа де-Рибаса, Иосиф Иосифович Сибир  был сыном Екатерины? Была ли у де-Рибаса любовная связь с Императрицей? 
В Википедии нашел такое: У де Рибаса был внебрачный сын — Ио́сиф Ио́сифович Саби́р. То, что именно Иосиф Михайлович был отцом Сабира, не вызывает сомнений. Это было подтверждено на Высочайшем уровне — в 1914 году потомки Сабира Указом государя Николая II обрели право на ношение фамилии Сабир-де-Рибас[3]:97. А у Савицкого - наоборот: Иосиф Николаевич Сабир, внук Иосифа Иосифовича Сабира, внебрачного сына дона Иосифа де Рибаса, подал в 1917 году прошение на Высочайше имя о разрешении принять его мужским потомкам фамилию "Сабир-де-Рибас". От Императора Николая II последовал отказ (сообщение его сына Константина Иосифовича Сабир-де-Рибас, проживающего ныне в С.-Петербурге).

----------


## heffalump1974

Из семейных альбомов (просто ссылки, чтоб опять прямоугольник вместо картинки не выдавал)
http://pixs.ru/showimage/1940jpg_7704395_6358427.jpg
http://pixs.ru/showimage/port50ejpg_5996828_6358431.jpg
http://pixs.ru/showimage/stadion80e_2044209_6358437.jpg

----------


## Гражданин А.

опять тока руками разводят, а запретить не могут

http://dumskaya.net/news/urodovat-pamyatnik-arhitektury-na-primorskom-bul-022897/

----------


## Antique

> опять тока руками разводят, а запретить не могут
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/urodovat-pamyatnik-arhitektury-na-primorskom-bul-022897/


 Однако:



> Они основывались на заключении всех ответственных структур, в том числе органа охраны памятников, но не областного или центрального, *а городского*. В частности, там есть подпись тогдашнего начальника муниципального управления Владимира Мещерякова (занимал должность с 2005-го по июнь 2012-го, — Ред.)».


 


> Рябоконь добавил, что в настоящее время *формальных оснований* для того, чтобы отозвать разрешение,* у ГАСКа нет*: «Законом установлен исчерпывающий список таких оснований.


 
Закон України Про охорону культурної спадщини 



> Стаття 24. Утримання та використання пам'яток 
> 
> ........
> 
>    Режими використання пам'яток встановлює: 
> 
> * центральний орган виконавчої влади* у сфері охорони культурної 
> спадщини щодо пам'яток *національного значення*;


 

Но нарушение всё равно есть, так как: а) изменять памятники нельзя; б) разрешение выдано органом не имеющим на то полномочий. В общем это не разрешение, а макулатура.






> Стаття 46. Адміністративна відповідальність за порушення 
>                 вимог цього Закону
> {  Назва  статті  46  в  редакції Закону N 2518-VI ( 2518-17 ) від 
> 09.09.2010 } 
> 
>      1.   За   ухилення  від  підписання  охоронних  договорів  на 
> пам'ятки, порушення режиму використання пам'ятки, порушення режиму 
> історико-культурного заповідника чи історико-культурної заповідної 
> території,  проведення ремонтних,  реставраційних, реабілітаційних 
> ...

----------


## Videlicit

> опять тока руками разводят, а запретить не могут
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/urodovat-pamyatnik-arhitektury-na-primorskom-bul-022897/


  за всё проплачено на карман, поэтому стройке быть

----------


## GAK

[QUOTE=Antique; 

Но нарушение всё равно есть, так как: а) изменять памятники нельзя; б) разрешение выдано органом не имеющим на то полномочий. В общем это не разрешение, а макулатура.[/QUOTE]

Надстраивают дом №1 или №2?

----------


## GAK

[QUOTE=SaMoVar; 
Вот ещё. Тут поинтересней. На карте 1917 года участок отмечен "Воеводскаго". То есть он правопреемник.[/QUOTE]
 Огромное спасибо за помощь, объёмную информацию. Я тоже кое-что нашёл, но... вопросы остаются:
- из статьи следует, что, вроде бы, Савицкий - он же Воеводский (пишется через дефис). Выходит, что это одно и то же лицо, а не правопреемник?
- имеет ли отношение ко всему этому пивзавод Савицкого, находившийся у Тираспольской заставы?
С уважением Г.А.Калугин.
_

----------


## Viktoz

Нашел фото Одессы 1982г, там не все по теме, но есть и интересные кадры

----------


## GAK

> С.Коваленко. А.Бонецкий. Парки над морем.Маяк, 1985.


 Спасибо. 
Совсем забыл, что такая книжка у меня есть.

----------


## Antique

А есть ли у кого-нибудь фотография дворового фасада Мореходного колледжа на Канатной / Карантинном спуске ?

----------


## Гражданин А.

Опять Наташа "засветилась" в уничтожении памятников архитиктуры.

http://dumskaya.net/news/dom-potockogo-na-primorskom-bulvare-odessy-urodu-022920/

 "Это сделала начальник облуправления охраны памятников Наталья Штербуль

----------


## SaMoVar

Наталья - хитрая лиса. Власти сменяются, а она прочно сидит в своём кресле. Во всех интервью она белая и пушистая. Но город при этом гибнет.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кирха в огне 9 мая 1976 года.

----------


## kravshik

> Кирха в огне 9 мая 1976 года.


 Ого ,если это реальная съемка,то кадр очень редкий......спасибо

----------


## kravshik

Всем привет,как можно зарегится на Одесса-стори,хочу добавить фото,или это через кого-то из наших гуру надо???

----------


## Скрытик

> Всем привет,как можно зарегится на Одесса-стори,хочу добавить фото,или это через кого-то из наших гуру надо???


  Привет!
Так зарегистрирован еще 12 ноября 2010 года.
Логин такой же как на форуме, пароль скину в ЛС.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

В конце Санаторного переулка если идти по направлению к морю, над обрывом стоит старая дача/дом по правой стороне. Что-нибудь известно о этом доме? Если почитать «Зимний Ветер» Катаева и его же «За Власть Советов», то создается впечатление что именно этот дом Катаев выбрал как прототип дачи генерала. 

Чей это дом (исторически)? Очень хорошо построен, перед входом арка ворот и две калитки симметрично по бокам. Большой балкон во двор, и конечно окна на море.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (в Архиве 8979 файлов  :smileflag: )
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Milkaway

... а по той же стороне Санаторного переулка за современным бетонным забором, вплотную к нему, есть старинная въездная арка, а в глубине еще стоит старинный сильно потрёпанный особнячок ... этот особнячок сейчас находится на территории хоздвора фирмы ,,Ваш сад,, и к нему совершенно свободно можно пройти и всё детально рассмотреть ... там сохранились и мраморные лестницы и кованные решетки и лепнина - только всё это в ужасном состоянии... удивительно, что его до сих пор не выкупили и не привели в достойный вид ...

----------


## Schock

Он не редкий Его можно увидеть в самой отреставрированной кирхе. Там маленький музейчик истории здания.


> Ого ,если это реальная съемка,то кадр очень редкий......спасибо

----------


## Antique

> Чей это дом (исторически)? Очень хорошо построен, перед входом арка ворот и две калитки симметрично по бокам. Большой балкон во двор, и конечно окна на море.


 Судя по карте на сайте Сергея Котелко (наверное из книги Зуева) это была дача Рапопорта. На територии магазина Ваш Сад есть ещё одна дача Рапопорта (см. карту), только это не обязательно мог быть то же самый Раппопорт, а, например родственник или однофамилец.

----------


## malyutka_e

Эта карта не из книги Зуева.

----------


## Antique

> Эта карта не из книги Зуева.


 Что же это за карта?

----------


## Jorjic

> Что же это за карта?


 Ну, автору сайта, наверное, известно. Но не из книги Зуева точно. Там приведены только участки, непосредственно прилегающие к Французскому бульвару. Береговая линия вообще не прорисована.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это карта Висковского. А вот карта того же Висковского, но другого года (1918). Очень интересны фамилии владельцев участков. Думаю, Jorjikу тоже будет интересно :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Это карта Висковского. А вот карта того же Висковского, но другого года (1918). Очень интересны фамилии владельцев участков. Думаю, Jorjikу тоже будет интересно


 Да, спасибо. Я такого подробного перечисления раньше не видел.

----------


## brassl

В Архиве 9 000 файлов. Заходите.
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Screech

Пошла юбилейная 1000) Даёшь 10000 через 5 дней?!!!

----------


## brassl

> Пошла юбилейная 1000) Даёшь 10000 через 5 дней?!!!


 Материала то хватит и на больше. А куда так гнать?  :smileflag: 
А юбилейная..... мне и 9 тысяч в юбилей  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Свой восторг практически не выражаю,но такой класс увидеть знакомое место...Вот щас-мост моего детства...Под ним еще будка приемки утиля стояла и мы малые иногда таскали туда хлам.Спасибо за предоставленное удовольствие.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Свой восторг практически не выражаю,но такой класс увидеть знакомое место...Вот щас-мост моего детства...Под ним еще будка приемки утиля стояла и мы малые иногда таскали туда хлам.Спасибо за предоставленное удовольствие.


 Это вы о чем ?

----------


## Milkaway

> Игра "Угадай-ка !". Узнаете место ? 1911 год.


 ... Пастера - Херсонский спуск ...

----------


## Киров

> Это вы о чем ?


 Вот у Brassl такой красавец-мост имеется.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вложение 5238446Вот у Brassl такой красавец-мост имеется.


 Теперь понятно. Так это же всем известная картинка.

----------


## malyutka_e

> ... Пастера - Херсонский спуск ...


 Бинго! Правда сейчас этот склон зарос деревьями - на санках не покатаешься.

----------


## Screech

Может я ошибаюсь,но как-то незаслуженно нет нигде фото кота Васьки,который жил на дереве!
Предлагаю поднять эту тему и восполнить погрешность не только фото,но и видео!

Взял тут А он ли это???

----------


## Milkaway

> Может я ошибаюсь,но как-то незаслуженно нет нигде фото кота Васьки,который жил на дереве!
> Предлагаю поднять эту тему и восполнить погрешность не только фото,но и видео! ... А он ли это???


 ... да! знатный был котейка ... и фотографировали его много и многие ...
... но на фото, скорее всего, другой усатый-полосатый - ибо восседает он на вишнёвом дереве (характерная кора) ... а наш Васька жил на липе (если мне не изменяет память)...

----------


## Пушкин

> ... да! знатный был котейка ... и фотографировали его много и многие ...
> ... но на фото, скорее всего, другой усатый-полосатый - ибо восседает он на вишнёвом дереве (характерная кора) ... а наш Васька жил на липе (если мне не изменяет память)...


  Ещё была кошка на Новом базаре рядом с мясным корпусом - весила килограмм 30...)))

----------


## Milkaway

> Ещё была кошка на Новом базаре рядом с мясным корпусом - весила килограмм 30...)))


 ... да-да ... и звалась Базариной ... и даже репортаж о ней помню на ,,Интере,, ...
... вспомнилось - на одной из одесских фотовыставок, посвященной кошкам, наш Васька с Дерибасовской был запечатлён в разных образах известными одесскими фотографами ... лично мне Василий запомнился как кот отшельник и фолософ ...

----------


## Jorjic

> ... да-да ... и звалась Базариной ... и даже репортаж о ней помню на ,,Интере,, ...


 Вот Базарина в далеком 2004 году.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вот Базарина в далеком 2004 году.


 ... вот она жизнь сиротская ))) ... и где-то с тех пор вошло в традицию подавать ,,Киске на Вискас,, ... что говорить - в Одессе как в Древнем Египте - кошка священное животное ...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Может я ошибаюсь,но как-то незаслуженно нет нигде фото кота Васьки,который жил на дереве!
> Предлагаю поднять эту тему и восполнить погрешность не только фото,но и видео! А он ли это???


 Кот, да не тот. За кота мы вспоминали в одной из одесских тем, года так два т.н. На дереве был домик, в котором Васька жил.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот Базарина в далеком 2004 году.


  Таки да...)))

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, таких фоток у нас нет.

Вложение 5250717 Вложение 5250715 Вложение 5250713

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Кто знает где в Приморском районе такая советская мозаика - «девушка держит ветку каштана». Где-то видел, а вот где...

----------


## Мариха

А что с кинотеатром* Вымпел*, его что под снос готовят?...недавно мимо проезжала - печальное зрелище...

----------


## ASnake

> А что с кинотеатром* Вымпел*, его что под снос готовят?...недавно мимо проезжала - печальное зрелище...


 Апрельская передача на атв, навряд ли что-то изменилось в лучшую сторону. 

Срана потребителей. (это не опечатка)

----------


## VicTur

> Кто знает где в Приморском районе такая советская мозаика - «девушка держит ветку каштана». Где-то видел, а вот где...


 Эта?

----------


## Good++++

С другой темы:



> 1986 г. и я здесь есть.....

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Эта?


 Она! Cпасибо, VicTur.

----------


## GAK

> А что с кинотеатром* Вымпел*, его что под снос готовят?...недавно мимо проезжала - печальное зрелище...


  Под снос и застройку с паркингом. Там и сквер поубавят.

----------


## Screech



----------


## job2001

Никак не могу привязаться по вокзалу - куда прибывал поезд? На современной Среднефонтанской были симметрричные арки (не знаю как эта арх. форма называется) тем, что со стороны привоза?

----------


## Antique

> Никак не могу привязаться по вокзалу - куда прибывал поезд? На современной Среднефонтанской были симметрричные арки (не знаю как эта арх. форма называется) тем, что со стороны привоза?


  Поезд может прибыть только с одной стороны, других вариантов нет.

В 45-м году Лермоновский санаторий был почти как новый.

----------


## brassl

> Никак не могу привязаться по вокзалу - куда прибывал поезд? На современной Среднефонтанской были симметрричные арки (не знаю как эта арх. форма называется) тем, что со стороны привоза?


  Дикая мысль  :smileflag:  А не остатки ли это императорского павильона на вокзале (там где флаг висит на стене в кинохронике)? Три окна полукруглых , двери и опять три полукруглых окна, и штукатурка похожа над окнами. Павильон для сравнения вот тут лежит 1 и 2

----------


## Screech

Я вот думаю,если такие видео просто так лежат с мая месяца и имеют не более 100 просмотров,то объём поисковых работ невероятен!

----------


## Jorjic

> Я вот думаю,если такие видео просто так лежат с мая месяца и имеют не более 100 просмотров,то объём поисковых работ невероятен!


 Вы правы. И это совсем не так плохо. У меня другой вопрос - где это видео лежало до мая? И кто его выложил.

----------


## Jorjic

А что это за сооружение?

----------


## Screech

> Вы правы. И это совсем не так плохо. У меня другой вопрос - где это видео лежало до мая? И кто его выложил.


 http://www.telecon.kiev.ua/ukr/about.html

----------


## Jorjic

> http://www.telecon.kiev.ua/ukr/about.html


 Непосредственного выкладывателя я знаю. Интересно каким образом и где откопали. Это посещение упоминалось раньше, но ни фото, ни ролик не выкладывались.

----------


## brassl

> А что это за сооружение?
> Вложение 5261455


 Может на Куликовом, для президиума? У меня все фото поля только с одной стороны

----------


## Milkaway

> Может на Куликовом, для президиума? У меня все фото поля только с одной стороны


 ... судя по сюжетной линии и монтажу - это скорее всего еще вокзал  ...  интересно, а в период между старым разрушенным вокзалом и новопостроенным - не было ли каких-то временных сооружений ....

----------


## job2001

> Поезд может прибыть только с одной стороны, других вариантов нет.
> 
> В 45-м году Лермоновский санаторий был почти как новый.


 Если оперировать в современных терминах - какой это путь? или это вообще не вокзал?

----------


## Antique

> Если оперировать в современных терминах - какой это путь? или это вообще не вокзал?
> 
> Вложение 5262535


  Возле остановки троллейбуса. До революции там была аркада с гужевым паркингом )

----------


## brassl

> ... судя по сюжетной линии и монтажу - это скорее всего еще вокзал  ...  интересно, а в период между старым разрушенным вокзалом и новопостроенным - не было ли каких-то временных сооружений ....


 А если монтаж. И ее встретили на вокзале, а встречающие стояли возле трибун на Куликовом, по этому они показаны с тыльной части, со стороны вокзала, лицевая у них со стороны Куликового, а потом поехали по Пушкинской.
Вот пару фото в пользу императорского павильона (а то никто не поддержал, но и не опровергнул  :smileflag: )

----------


## Antique

> но и не опровергнул )


 Павильон располагался с противоположной стороны возле жилого дома ЮЗЖД.

----------


## brassl

> Павильон располагался с противоположной стороны возле жилого дома ЮЗЖД.


 В Архиве он так и лежит, с противоположной стороны. Но отделка, количество и характерные окружности проемов похожи очень. Или могли построить здание похожее на императорский павильон для симметрии с другой стороны? Думаю что нет.
Напомните (склероз), чего мы его разместили со стороны Старосенной?

----------


## brassl

Это конечно слабый аргумент. Но вот фото отъезда царя в Собор со стороны Императорского павильона. Если предположить что он находился со стороны Куликового поля, то машины стоят по направлению к Собору.

----------


## Antique

> В Архиве он так и лежит, с противоположной стороны. Но отделка, количество и характерные окружности проемов похожи очень. Или могли построить здание похожее на императорский павильон для симметрии с другой стороны? Думаю что нет.


 Это не здание, а аркада (заметьте, проёмы совершенно гладкие - следов рам не видно, кроме некого тонкого контура в одной из арок). Эта аркада подобна той, что сейчас устроена со стороны Старосенной, впрочем до революции и там тоже была аркада.



> Напомните (склероз), чего мы его разместили со стороны Старосенной?


 Дом ЮЗЖД как раз расположен со стороны Старосенной площади, павильон был рядом с ним.

----------


## brassl

Убедили!  Будем искать фото арки до революции  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Убедили!  Будем искать фото арки до революции


 Хотя я подумал, что к приезду высоких гостей руины зданий могли заново оштукатурить и оконные проёмы могли приобрести данный вид. Со стороны Куликова поля между арками располагался павильон для прибывших пассажиров, кроме того, для срочных грузов был предназначен ещё один павильон который находился тоже со стороны поля, только ещё южнее - я думаю, что это снято возле него. Гм, и по данным книги "Одесса 1794-1894" павильон располагался тоже со стороны Куликова поля, что расходится с планом. Но здание для прибывающих пассажиров могло быть похож на царский павильон так как весь вокзальный комплекс разработан одним архитектором.

----------


## brassl

В общем вопрос есть. Будем искать ответ  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Они вышли из вокзала (обратите внимание на табличку) на Привокзальную площадь. Возможность монтажа, конечно, исключить нельзя, но смысл?

----------


## Antique

> А что это за сооружение?
> Вложение 5261455


  Я считаю, что это специально возведённые парадные пропилеи для приёма высоких гостей. Они находились перед вокзалом, на фундаментах главного входа, а на заднем плане виднеется бывшая торговая школа / 2-е общественное реальное училище приказчиков. Позже показывают, что гости спускаются от вокзала по лестнице к данным автомобилям.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я считаю, что это специально возведённые парадные пропилеи для приёма высоких гостей. Они находились перед вокзалом, на фундаментах главного входа, а на заднем плане виднеется бывшая торговая школа / 2-е общественное реальное училище приказчиков. Позже показывают, что гости спускаются от вокзала по лестнице к данным автомобилям.


 Я было тоже так подумал, но эта совершенно непарадная кубическая хрень в правой части...
Я не помню ни одного вида разбомбленного вокзала. Ну, а как он выглядел в натуре просто не могу помнить. Но они спускаются по вполне целой лестнице явно общего пользования (табличка очевидно натуральная) на Привокзальную площадь.

----------


## Antique

> Я было тоже так подумал, но эта совершенно непарадная кубическая хрень в правой части...


 Возможно это тоже руины вокзала.

----------


## Jorjic

Ну и вдогонку. Что это за дом, не могу сообразить?

----------


## Antique

Похоже, что Brassl был прав. На аэрофото там где по плану должен был быть павильон для грузов видны остатки здания с клумбой перед ним. 

Вероятно в окончательном проекте здания поменяли местами. Это выглядит логичным, со стороны Старосенной площади располагается жилой дом, конторское здание, завод, Зал для ІІІ-го класса, причём там же разгружают/загружают почту и в этой же зоне присутствует дореволюционное одноэтажное здание не очень благородного вида и я подозреваю, что это и было то самое здание для грузовых операций. Со стороны Старосенной площади также не просматривается ничего похожего на клумбу или фонтан, которая располагалась перед царским павильоном, зато со стороны Куликова поля виден большой тёмный круг. Не соответствие со схемой из энциклопедии Барановского смущать не должно, дебаркадер, например, тоже не был реализован, но на плане изображён. По тому, как реализован проект аркады, могли остаться только в плане.

Я упоминал аркады, но от вокзала не осталось и камня на камне, это видно по теням, но там, где я локализую царский павильон  тени от неких предметов падают прямо на перрон. Может быть не всё так, но похоже. 

Прилагаю схему, которую я набросан за пару минут. Она была первоначально цветная, но по случайности превратилась в чёрно-белую. Там где подписано "фонтан" имеется ввиду клумба, а в слове павильон - ошибка:

----------


## Antique

> Ну и вдогонку. Что это за дом, не могу сообразить?
> Вложение 5263453


  Лермонтовский санаторий (жилой корпус ваннного заведения Тригера).

----------


## SaMoVar

Аллея Славы. Только румынская ещё. Если было - не страшно.

----------


## SaMoVar



----------


## brassl

А вот же они. добавил - Good++++  с сайта - http://fototecaortodoxiei.ziarullumina.ro/510-biserica-greaca-refacuta-la-initiativa-mitropolitului-visarion-puiu, ещев 2011 году

----------


## Milkaway

> Я было тоже так подумал, но эта совершенно непарадная кубическая хрень в правой части...
> Я не помню ни одного вида разбомбленного вокзала. Ну, а как он выглядел в натуре просто не могу помнить. Но они спускаются по вполне целой лестнице явно общего пользования (табличка очевидно натуральная) на Привокзальную площадь.


 ... подозреваю, что,,хрень кубическая,,))) в правой части - в левой имеет своего ,,двойника,, возле группы военных и в кадр просто не попала - ее стену с табличкой и лестницу на Привокзальную площадь мы можем видеть через пару кадров ... уж очень они похожи ...

----------


## Screech

Soviet Union, Odessa: returning of emigrants

After World War II Stalin gained from European governments adoption of the law on repatriation of former Soviet citizens, who had emigrated from the USSR. People meet a steamship with homecomers in Odessa Port in 1946.

----------


## Jorjic

> Лермонтовский санаторий (жилой корпус ваннного заведения Тригера).


 А в архиве, вроде, его нет.

----------


## Milkaway

... и еще вопрос по репортажу: на последних кадрах - явно главный корпус санатория ,,Россия,, но ... балкон над главным входом, судя по кадрам хроники, имеет скорее полукруглую форму  ... а на послевоенных  фото балкон имеет вытянутую прямоугольную форму ... или это не ,,Россия,, ...

----------


## brassl

> ... подозреваю, что,,хрень кубическая,,))) в правой части - в левой имеет своего ,,двойника,, возле группы военных и в кадр просто не попала - ее стену с табличкой и лестницу на Привокзальную площадь мы можем видеть через пару кадров ... уж очень они похожи ...


 А вроде вот она и та же "хрень кубическая", а вот просматривается крыша. Не факт конечно, плохо видно, но будем искать.

----------


## brassl

> А в архиве, вроде, его нет.


  В Архиве еще много чего нет, находок впереди еще ого-го-го

----------


## Milkaway

> А вроде вот она и та же "хрень кубическая", а вот просматривается крыша. Не факт конечно, плохо видно, но будем искать.
> Вложение 5264080 Вложение 5264081


 ...мне кажется, что не могла Одесса целых четыре года - с 1944 (разрушение) по 1948 (начало строительства)гг. оставаться без временных парадных ворот города-героя ( жд-транспорт - основной вид сообщения в то время) ... поэтому, скорее всего на кадрах репортажа мы видим именно временно устроенный парадный выход в город  в центре которого полуциркульное сооружение,украшенное флагами, по обе стороны которого идут лестницы и завершают эту планировку по красной линии Привокзальной площади две симметричные,,кубические хрени,, со стороны Старосенной и Куликова поля ... потому согласна c архивариусом ...
... возможно эти временные постройки простояли и дольше - до 1952г, когда начал действовать новый вокзал, построенный дальше ...
... как-то так ...

----------


## Screech

В перший день візиту 30 квітня Клементина Черчіль відвідала міську 2-гу лікарню, порт, один з кораблів, табори репатріантів, госпіталі №6078 (для бійців та офіцерів Червоної Армії) та №1266 (для репатріантів з союзних держав, визволених Червонною Армією). Відбулась розмова з начальником госпіталю майором медичної служби Лашефкером, в якій Клементиною було висловлено повне задоволення станом репатрійованих громадян – англійців, французів, бельгійців. Ввечері високоповажна гостя відвідала Театр опери та балету, де прослухала оперу «Наталка-Полтавка».

В другий день візиту 1 травня Клементина Черчіль о 10:30-12:30 стала учасником першотравневої демонстрації на пл. Жовтневої революції (Куликове поле). Цього ж дня голова виконкому Одеської міськради Б.Давиденко дав на честь гості обід, на якому пані Черчіль отримала в подарунок від одеситів – барвистий український костюм. 2 травня пані Черчіль виїхала спеціальним потягом до Москви, де зустріла новину про капітуляцію німецьких військ.
Довідку підготував кандидат історичних наук, доцент кафедри історії України ОНУ ім. І.І. Мечникова В.М.Полторак.

----------


## VicTur

> В Архиве еще много чего нет, находок впереди еще ого-го-го


 Находки уже есть, нужно только найти человека, который печатает фотографии в домашних условиях. Качество сканированных кадров плёнки оставляет желать лучшего.

----------


## Jorjic

> Находки уже есть, нужно только найти человека, который печатает фотографии в домашних условиях. Качество сканированных кадров плёнки оставляет желать лучшего.


 Вы получили мое сообщение?

----------


## VicTur

> Вы получили мое сообщение?


 Да, а потом отправил ответ на вашу электронную почту. Вы его получили?

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, а потом отправил ответ на вашу электронную почту. Вы его получили?


 Почему-то не получил.

----------


## VicTur

> Почему-то не получил.


 Сейчас продублирую в ЛС.
Продублировал.

----------


## kafkastr

http://varjag-2007.livejournal.com/2228225.html здесь есть фото с Одессой, но в большом разрешении я не смогла посмотреть. 

«[Demonstration of children's projects at schools in Moscow and Odessa» 
«[Children's summer activities in Krasnodar, Uzbekstan, Odessa and Mariiskaia ASSR»

----------


## Antique

> А в архиве, вроде, его нет.


 Вы знаете это здание ))) Просто сейчас на большом балконе установлена ограда от меньших балконов, а те вообще снесены. Меня самого этот балкон поначалу ввёл в заблуждение:

----------


## 115117

а *торжественная встреча героев Чемульпо в Одессе 19 марта т.г. Спуск прибывших с парохода *Малая*-такое фото есть в архиве?Из журнала Нива 1904 г.

----------


## brassl

> а *торжественная встреча героев Чемульпо в Одессе 19 марта т.г. Спуск прибывших с парохода *Малая*-такое фото есть в архиве?Из журнала Нива 1904 г.


 Посмотрите тут. Если в этой папке нет, то значит нет в Архиве

----------


## victor.odessa

Можно заменить более лучшими.
Вложение 5268242 Вложение 5268283

А таких фоток я у нас не нашёл.
Вложение 5268293 Вложение 5268297 Вложение 5268305

----------


## malyutka_e

> Никак не могу привязаться по вокзалу - куда прибывал поезд? На современной Среднефонтанской были симметрричные арки (не знаю как эта арх. форма называется) тем, что со стороны привоза?


 Это Центральный вокзал. На первых кадрах хорошо виден *крытый* перрон, который сохранился после уничтожения вокзала.

----------


## Antique

> ... и еще вопрос по репортажу: на последних кадрах - явно главный корпус санатория ,,Россия,, но ... балкон над главным входом, судя по кадрам хроники, имеет скорее полукруглую форму  ... а на послевоенных  фото балкон имеет вытянутую прямоугольную форму ... или это не ,,Россия,, ...


 Не факт, что у нас в галерее размещены фотография всех корпусов санатория. Ближайший к морю спальный корпус  вроде бы был с ротондой над входом.

----------


## brassl

> Можно заменить более лучшими.
> Вложение 5268242 Вложение 5268283
> 
> А таких фоток я у нас не нашёл.
> Вложение 5268293 Вложение 5268297 Вложение 5268305


 Куяльницкого хутора у нас нет, а другие есть вот тут 1 и 2. Спасибо за фото лучше по качеству.

----------


## SaMoVar

Камрады, имею радостную весть! Есть сдвиг по подстанции в парке Шевченко! Сами уже не сильно надеялись на успех, но работа наша не пошла впустую!. Отдельное спасибо сотрудникам обсерватории за твёрдую позицию и стойкость. Одесситы вас не забудут!
http://dumskaya.net/news/stroitelstvo-elektropodstancii-v-odesskom-parke--023034/#comment649874

----------


## malyutka_e

> Можно заменить более лучшими.
> Вложение 5268242 Вложение 5268283
> 
> А таких фоток я у нас не нашёл.
> Вложение 5268293 Вложение 5268297 Вложение 5268305


 Это же все из книги "Столетие Одессы"

----------


## Milkaway

> Камрады, имею радостную весть! Есть сдвиг по подстанции в парке Шевченко! Сами уже не сильно надеялись на успех, но работа наша не пошла впустую!. Отдельное спасибо сотрудникам обсерватории за твёрдую позицию и стойкость. Одесситы вас не забудут!
> http://dumskaya.net/news/stroitelstvo-elektropodstancii-v-odesskom-parke--023034/#comment649874


 ... да, против такого изначального документа трудно найти другие законные аргументы ... учёным-астрономам - респект!!!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это же все из книги "Столетие Одессы"


 Я добавил не достающие у нас фотографии.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я добавил не достающие у нас фотографии.


 Сканы были бы лучше  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Это же все из книги "Столетие Одессы"


 Мне кажется это из книги "Одесса 1794-1894". К столетию вышло несколько изданий, легко можно запутаться. Также было выпущено по меньшей мере две книги "Столетие Одессы": 
1) 22 августа 1894 г.
2) С портретами административных и общественных деятелей и видами Одессы.

Ещё встречалась брошюра изданная Народным домом, её репринтное издание продавалось в 1990-х.

----------


## Antique

Кстати, на счёт упомянутой в прошлом сообщении брошюры, решил я её найти в интернете, хотя репринт имеется. И действительно нашёл Прошлое и настоящее Одессы. 1894 г., но что мне показалось особенно интересным, так это большие фотографии (1870 г., 4 шт.) в нагрузку в весьма неплохом разрешении. Правда на одной фотограф завалил горизонт. На Одессастори кое-что или всё было но не в таком качестве.

----------


## malyutka_e

Эти иллюстрации из официального издания с двумя картами, города и градоначальства

----------


## brassl

Нет ли у кого такой фотографии в хорошем виде?

----------


## brassl

Где у нас такое могло быть? Подписано как - Одесса, почта и таможня

----------


## Milkaway

> Где у нас такое могло быть? Подписано как - Одесса, почта и таможня
> Вложение 5276365


 ... вероятно , один из въездов в город ... врядли эти постройки сохранились... а фото интересное ...

----------


## OMF

> Нет ли у кого такой фотографии в хорошем виде?
> Вложение 5275632


 По-моему, это не Одесса. Такие столбы были не только в Одессе, но вот таких трамваев в Одессе ТОЧНО не было.

----------


## brassl

> По-моему, это не Одесса. Такие столбы были не только в Одессе, но вот таких трамваев в Одессе ТОЧНО не было.


 Фото выложено в экспозиции Одесского музея Холокоста. Значит ребята ошиблись?

----------


## Пушкин

> Фото выложено в экспозиции Одесского музея Холокоста. Значит ребята ошиблись?


 В этом фильме несколько ошибок, очень жаль что мало евреев интересуется историей еврейской Одессы... Даже в рецензии к этому фильму - что в коментах под ним, так же ряд ошибок...

----------


## brassl

Люди сейчас в массе своей вообще мало чем интересуются. Выжить бы  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Люди сейчас в массе своей вообще мало чем интересуются. Выжить бы


  Это всего лишь громкие слова :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Это всего лишь громкие слова


  Чего ж в них громкого  :smileflag:  Просто слова. Слава Богу, пока не шепот.

----------


## Пушкин

> Чего ж в них громкого  Просто слова. Слава Богу, пока не шепот.


 согласен...

----------


## brassl

Ищу вокзал с Императорским павильоном, пока глухо, но попался вот такой, 1942 год

----------


## OMF

> Ищу вокзал с Императорским павильоном, пока глухо, но попался вот такой, 1942 год
> Вложение 5281612


 Зато видно разницу между "бесчеловечным и жестоким царским режимом" (с)КПСС, построившим навес даже для пассажиров 3-го сорта, пардон - класса и "все для блага народа" (с)КПСС, оставившего его (народ) на ветру, дожде и гололеде.

----------


## brassl

Очень понравилась фраза -  
Был август 1889 года. Жара стояла невыносимая. А.П.Чехов писал А.Н.Плещееву (литератору и театральному критику), что он «попал случайно в Одессу, прожил там дней десять, а оттуда, проев половину своего состояния на мороженом, поехал в Ялту»

----------


## Сергей К

Здравствуйте! Мой польский знакомый-историк прислал фотографию с просьбой сказать, что это за дом в Одессе -



под фото подпись (в переводе с польского) Майор Константин Plisowski (2-й слева) во время беседы с офицером по хоз части подпоручиком Milbrandtem. Одесса. 1919. 02.
Есть мнения?)

----------


## VicTur

Для Брассла.
Двенадцать несохранившихся ворот.

----------


## brassl

> Здравствуйте! Мой польский знакомый-историк прислал фотографию с просьбой сказать, что это за дом в Одессе -
> 
> 
> 
> под фото подпись (в переводе с польского) Майор Константин Plisowski (2-й слева) во время беседы с офицером по хоз части подпоручиком Milbrandtem. Одесса. 1919. 02.
> Есть мнения?)


  В Архиве это фото есть (с декабря 2011), а вот что это....никто не знает

----------


## Antique

> Зато видно разницу между "бесчеловечным и жестоким царским режимом" (с)КПСС, построившим навес даже для пассажиров 3-го сорта, пардон - класса и "все для блага народа" (с)КПСС, оставившего его (народ) на ветру, дожде и гололеде.


 Даже самые бесчеловечные и жестокие режимы предусматривают соблюдение порядка. Однако представления о порядке у каждого режима свои.

----------


## malyutka_e

Что вы скажете об этом?

----------


## brassl

> Что вы скажете об этом?


 Что сказать. Верхнее фото есть в Архиве, нижнего не видел (это все качество?). Спасибо

----------


## Screech

Одесса, палатка с мороженым 1960 год

----------


## Trs

Мне нужна ваша помощь. У меня есть список грузовых трамвайных веток в 1932 и 1933 годах, но многие предприятия — загадка. Итак.

5. К мельнице № 51-52 по линии трамвая № 6 — 417,6 м — определено (мельницы Анатра и Вайнштейн)
10. К каменоломням — 693,21 м (и предполагаю Хаджибейский лиман)
11. К больнице № 2 — 163,9 м — определено (Слободская)
15. К военпродмагу — 276, 7 м
16. К больнице № 3 — 416,7 м — определено (Еврейская больница)
17. К хлебзаводу № 2 — 113 м — определено (Прохоровская, 47)
18. К стеклозаводу — 244,2 м — возможно определено (Мельничная, 8)
20. К макаронной ф-ке — 494,6 м — определено (Прохоровская, 40)
22. К кондитерской ф-ке — 529,9 м — не определено (2 варианта)
23. К ВУКСу — 351,7 м

Что это всё такое? Длину ветки можно считать расстоянием до ближайшей трамвайной линии. Очень пригодится http://odessatrolley.com/Maps/Map1939.jpg — там показаны грузовые ветки.

----------


## Antique

> 17. К хлебзаводу № 2 — 113 м


 Это завод на Прохоровской.




> 5. К мельнице № 51-52 по линии трамвая № 6 — 417,6 м


 51 и 52 это мельницы Анатры и Вейнштейна на улице Черноморского казачества.




> 20. К макаронной ф-ке — 494,6 м


 Прохоровская, 40.




> 22. К кондитерской ф-ке — 529,9 м


 Фабрика Дурьяна в Бисквитном переулке.




> 11. К больнице № 2 — 163,9 м


 Слободская, №11.




> 16. К больнице № 3 — 416,7 м (Еврейская больница, кажется?)


 Да.

----------


## Shipshin

> Мне нужна ваша помощь. У меня есть список грузовых трамвайных веток в 1932 и 1933 годах, но многие предприятия — загадка. Итак.
> 
> 5. К мельнице № 51-52 по линии трамвая № 6 — 417,6 м


 Как вариант

5. Держмлин № 51-52   ул. Красного, 20
 либо 
Держмлин № 51   ул. Красного, 21
Держмлин № 52   ул. Красного, 18

11.Клінічна № 2 — Польова, 5.
17. Хлібзавод № 2 ім. Сталіна — Хворостіна, 47.
18.Скляний завод — Мєльнична, 8.
20.Макаронна фабрика — вул. Ударників, ЗО.
22. Кондиторська фабрика — Водопровідний пров., 9.

----------


## Antique

> 23. К ВУКСу — 351,7 м


  Всеукраїнська кооперативна спілка. Ланжероновская ул., 2.




> Как вариант
> 
> 5. Держмлин № 51-52   ул. Красного, 20
>  либо 
> Держмлин № 51   ул. Красного, 21


 Это одно и тоже. Самая обычная ошибка с адресом. Подобные ошибки есть практически в каждом справочнике.

----------


## Лысый0

Оченно интересно, если не баян, сорри: http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/profile/346144908496/album/390658357200

----------


## Jorjic

> Одесса, палатка с мороженым 1960 год


 Как-то уж очень красиво. Что-то тут не так. У меня ощущение, что это декорация. Хотя, конечно, это всего лишь мое ощущение.

----------


## brassl

> Одесса, палатка с мороженым 1960 год


 А есть в Архиве (с октября 2012)  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Спасибо за информацию по предприятиям. У меня осталось ещё два вопроса:
— Завод «УкрМЕТО» — не стеклянный?
— Был ли у ВУКСа склад?

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо за информацию по предприятиям. У меня осталось ещё два вопроса:
> — Завод «УкрМЕТО» — не стеклянный?
> — Был ли у ВУКСа склад?


  В справочнике "Вся Одесса, 1930" подробней не написано. Можно мосмотреть на том же ресурсе справочник на 1925-й год, вдруг там подробнее написано. И там же есть небольшой фрагмент из "Вся Одесса, 1907", но он действительно очень небольшой, и самого главного - списка владельцев там нет.

----------


## фауст

> Что вы скажете об этом?


 Подпись к первой фотографии -ошибка. 
В этих гробах лежат как красногвардейцы и матросы , так и гайдамаки. 

Исполнительным комитетом сов.раб.деп.  было принято похоронить убитых на Куликовом поле в 2 братских могилах .
Исключение - только некоторых "явных контрреволюционеров " ,которые были захоронены отдельно.

Подробнее -смотри альманах "Юго-запад .Одессика" 13 выпуск. Статья Т.Гончарука на стр 90.

http://memory.od.ua/almanah.html

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Посмотрите тут. Если в этой папке нет, то значит нет в Архиве


 
brassl, спасибо, а где именно в порту встечали героев «Варяга» и «Корейца»? Где сделаны фото?

----------


## brassl

> brassl, спасибо, а где именно в порту встечали героев «Варяга» и «Корейца»? Где сделаны фото?


 А вот тут у уважаемого polvnica, все подробно описано

----------


## malyutka_e

> Подпись к первой фотографии -ошибка. 
> В этих гробах лежат как красногвардейцы и матросы , так и гайдамаки. 
> 
> Исполнительным комитетом сов.раб.деп.  было принято похоронить убитых на Куликовом поле в 2 братских могилах .
> Исключение - только некоторых "явных контрреволюционеров " ,которые были захоронены отдельно.
> 
> Подробнее -смотри альманах "Юго-запад .Одессика" 13 выпуск. Статья Т.Гончарука на стр 90.
> 
> http://memory.od.ua/almanah.html


 Я говорю о нижней фотографии. Это Одесса?

----------


## Screech

Футбол в Одессе  http://olsir.info/collection/34-tema-rubriki-futbol-v-odesse.html

----------


## Screech

На всякий случай,вдруг тут есть то,чего нет у старожил
http://humus.livejournal.com/2563916.html
http://humus.livejournal.com/2565533.html

----------


## Screech

Парк на Хаджибеевском лимане
Это же сколько лет этим деревьям тогда было?Явно они старше нашего города...

  *Показать скрытый текст* *фото*

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *Какая часть бульвара тут? Я сначала подумал,что будка на месте Пушкина...*

----------


## brassl

> *Показать скрытый текст* *Какая часть бульвара тут? Я сначала подумал,что будка на месте Пушкина...*


  Вот тут лучше видно (1) Как по мне, то это часть между Дюком и дворцом

----------


## Screech

На фото с 2 будками как минимум на 2 здания вперёд сфотографировано,чем где 1,но тогда вопрос,что это за разрыв на бульваре?

----------


## Jorjic

> На фото с 2 будками как минимум на 2 здания вперёд сфотографировано,чем где 1,но тогда вопрос,что это за разрыв на бульваре?


 А вот тут и обе будки видны.

----------


## mlch

> Парк на Хаджибеевском лимане
> Это же сколько лет этим деревьям тогда было?Явно *они старше нашего города.*..
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *фото*


 Вряд ли. Этим тополям лет по 60-70.

----------


## Antique

> *Показать скрытый текст* *Какая часть бульвара тут? Я сначала подумал,что будка на месте Пушкина...*


 Будка на месте Пушкина или почти на месте. Что не так?

----------


## Viktor 7

> Будка на месте Пушкина или почти на месте. Что не так?


 Осталась только одна.

----------


## Antique

> Осталась только одна.


 Вопрос же был не в этом.

----------


## Viktor 7

> Вопрос же был не в этом.


  Вы спросили -какая часть Бульвара тут ?
На Вашей фото второй дом , а на моей фото третий совпадают . Выходит что будка стоит всё таки  на месте Пушкину.

----------


## Antique

> Вы спросили -какая часть Бульвара тут ?


 Я это не спрашивал. Я спрашивал о сути сомнений автора.




> На *Вашей* фото второй дом


 У меня есть фото?

----------


## Пушкин

Странное фото с двумя будками, в перспективе не видно Дюка и разрыва между двумя частями бульвара - может баловались, искажали перспективу. Часто встречаются подобные фото, то Пушкин стоит спиной к бульвару, то снимают как то странно...)))

----------


## Viktor 7

> Я это не спрашивал. Я спрашивал о сути сомнений автора.
> 
> У меня есть фото?


 Ну фото не Ваше ,а то по которому у Вас вопрос..... Я не имел в виду ,кому принадлежит авторство этого снимка.
Суть сомнения....  Может  сравнить фото и  сомнений станет не много меньше... Как то так...

----------


## Antique

> Странное фото с двумя будками, в перспективе не видно Дюка и разрыва между двумя частями бульвара - может баловались, искажали перспективу. Часто встречаются подобные фото, то Пушкин стоит спиной к бульвару, то снимают как то странно...)))


 Это особенности оптики, возможно большие фокусные расстояния. Также возможно имела место ретушь и кадрирование. Но №12 и №13 весьма узнаваемы.

----------


## Screech

> Вы спросили -какая часть Бульвара тут ?
> На Вашей фото второй дом , а на моей фото третий совпадают . Выходит что будка стоит всё таки  на месте Пушкину.


 Тогда фото сделано до 1887 года,что очень любопытно,учитывая его качество

----------


## Antique

> Тогда фото сделано до 1887 года,что очень любопытно,учитывая его качество


 1870. Я же несколько сообщений назад публиковал ссылку на архив с книгой в котором была в том числе  и эта фотография с указанием года. 

Нормальное качество, в 1850-х было не хуже. Однако фотографии имеют свойство портиться от времени, а тут похоже изображение было получено из оригинальной пластинки, это явно не скан.

Вот, например, фото времён гражданской войны в США, 1862 г. http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:After_Battle_of_Savage%27s_Station.jpg

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я говорю о нижней фотографии. Это Одесса?


 Так на вопрос никто не ответил

----------


## GAK

Неожиданные страсти вдруг разгорелись вокруг двух небольших сквериков, что очень удачно формируют и украшают Театральную площадь
  *Показать скрытый текст* *000* перед главным входом в Оперный театр. Связано это с попытками установить некстати здесь два монумента, людям, действительно достойным долгой памяти. Но всё хорошо, когда уместно… 
Одесситы, интересующиеся историей родного города, хорошо помнят те, по сути сенсационные, открытия, которые были сделаны здесь в 1995 году. В результате очень небольших по площади раскопок на восточном газоне Театральной площади, проведенных по разрешению горисполкома под руководством археолога А.О.Добролюбского – ныне профессора Южноукраинского национального педагогического университета им. К.Д.Ушинского, были сделаны очень важные для Одессы находки. Совершались они, как и следовало, как бы в обратной последовательности, так как прежде открываются последние слои и только потом самые давние и древние. Что для нас очень важно, было найдено, по заключению специалистов, место закладки первого дома Одессы - князя Григория Семёновича Волконского. Дом этот занимал весь первый квартал нынешней Ришельевской улицы – между Ланжероновской и Дерибасовской. Непосредственно под углом остатков здания были найдены: екатерининский пятак, положенный аккуратно двуглавым орлом вверх, проржавевший кинжал и остатки пиршества – осколки хрустальных бокалов, подноса и бутылки с пробкой. Все эти артефакты включены в экспозицию Одесского историко-краеведческого музея, рассказывающую об основании Одессы 22 августа 1794 года. Как следует полагать,  участвовали в этом обряде Иосиф де Рибас с Григорием Волконским. Другого точного места основания нашего города показать сегодня нет никакой возможности – закладка первых храмов города, как доказывают последние исследования (А.А.Филипенко, 2009 г.), была произведена лишь в 1795 году, а где точно были забиты «первые сваи порта» установить вовсе не представляется возможным. Впрочем, когда-то на входном павильоне морвокзала была установлена мемориальная беломраморная доска, фиксировавшая дату основания порта, но при очередном ремонте бесследно исчезла, к  общему нашему стыду, а порта - особенному. Теперь раскоп на Театральной площади надо было бы раскрыть вновь и музеефицировать (как сделано на Приморском бульваре) – это очень важно и для каждого одессита, и для гостей наших, как важнейший экскурсионный объект города.
В этом же небольшом раскопе была раскрыта и нарядная, из дорогого средиземноморского мрамора лестница крыльца дворца графа Александра Фёдоровича Ланжерона и часть широко применявшегося покрытия двора плитками лавы итальянских вулканов. Дворец и хозяин его были весьма популярны. Известно, что гостями графа Ланжерона были император Александр Первый, А.С.Пушкин и другие известные в истории нашего города и государства люди.
В 1806 году дом у князя Волконского вместе с участком купил барон Жан Рено. В результате этого и появились, стоявший фасадом к нынешней улице Ланжероновской дворец, который занимал граф Ланжерон, а в перестроенной средней части дома -  двухэтажная гостиница. Именно в этой гостинице и поселился опальный Пушкин; именно здесь он впитал впечатления от посещений городского театра, казино, здесь рождались строчки «Евгения Онегина». Это место никак не отмечено.
Легко почувствовать необходимость установить на месте дома Ланжерона бюстик этого человека, имя которого на слуху у каждого жителя Одессы благодаря названию улицы в центре старого города. При этом, правда и к сожалению, мало кто из одесситов даже может назвать титулы его и должность, которую он в Одессе занимал. Именно это и должно быть указано на пьедестале памятника. Экскурсоводы же и книги расскажут подробно о заслугах выдающегося одессита.
Неожиданно удивили исследователей находки в раскопе обломков чернолаковой древнегреческой посуды. Здесь были найдены донышки киликов, розетка светильника, стенки краснофигурных сосудов, горлышки. Это были явные свидетельства роскоши местных жителей античных времён. Сведения о подобных находках встречались и ранее, в исследованиях и публикациях XIX века, особенно это касалось района Театрального переулка и Оперного театра. В газете «Одесский вестник» (1827 г.) сообщалось: «… окрестности нашего театра и нового бульвара составляют истинно классическую часть Одессы. Всякий раз, когда там роют землю, находят остатки греческих древностей. Городской архитектор здешний Боффо, на днях сделал новое открытие. Начав копать фундамент для магазина возле своего дома, стоящего на Театральной площади, он нашёл несколько могил». При строительстве в этом районе в 1826 – 1831 годах были обнаружены древние захоронения с амфорами, чернолаковые и расписные сосуды, металлические украшения. Исследователями был сделан вывод о том, что в этом месте города находится большой и богатый некрополь античного города. Самое удивительное, что археологи не могут прийти к единому мнению об имени этого столь значительных размеров города. Профессор А.О.Добролюбский (см.: А.Добролюбский, О.Губарь, А.Красножон. Борисфен-Хаджибей-Одесса . 2002 и др.) предположил, весьма обоснованно, что это изначальное место расположения города Борисфен, позже переместившегося в иное место, где ныне хорошо известен. Только систематические раскопки могут дать  достаточные материалы для разгадки этой древней загадки об античном предшественнике Одессы. К сожалению,  сегодня оказалось, что знаем мы о нём недопустимо мало. И начинать исследования, как утверждают археологи, нужно именно с Театральной площади, где были сделаны уже значительные находки, а также в тех местах, что не заняты постройками – во дворах, в скверах.
Это касается в неменьшей степени и западной части площади перед фасадом Оперного театра. В книге Александра де-Рибаса «Старая Одесса» (1913 г.) между страницами 62 и 63 помещена интересная иллюстрация – на гравюре изображено «Начало Ришельевской улицы с театральной площади (направо домик  Герцога Ришелье, налево дворец графа Ланжерона , посредине дом барона Рено)». В отличие от дворца Ланжерона – двухэтажного, с четырьмя колоннами по фасаду под треугольным портиком, домик Ришелье гораздо скромнее – одноэтажный под двускатной крышей, но крытой, вроде бы, черепицей. Он занимал место, примыкающее к нынешнему зданию гостиницы «Моцарт». Уверен, что и это место должно быть отмечено памятным знаком с портретом знаменитого герцога. Но прежде, чем что-то здесь устанавливать, необходимо произвести раскопки, которые дадут возможность окончательно установить имя древнего предшественника Одессы, помогут почтить память его создателей и рассказать, наконец-то, о нём нашим современниками, гостям и потомкам.
То есть, сегодня мы знаем, что место перед Оперным театром, занимаемое  двумя изящными сквериками, должно быть, во-первых, тщательно исследовано. Проблема достаточно уже «созрела», чтобы обратить на неё самое серьёзное внимание власть предержащим. Во-вторых, территория эта так насыщена «историзмом», так наполнена древними корнями нашей Одессы, что строить не ней что-либо, извне привносимое, совершенно недопустимо. В-третьих, особые условия и требования налагаются на местные структуры власти целым комплексом законодательства государства, а также «Правилами благоустройства территории города Одессы», обеспечивающими защиту мест захоронений даже в тех случаях, когда о наличии их свидетельствуют лишь только некие «следы» (ст. 31 Закона Украины «Про поховання та похоронну справу» и др.). Как оказалось, таковых артефактов в данном месте достаточно. Уверен, что город наш не примет варварского решения.
Решением Одесского горсовета от 20.09.2011 г. на основании единогласного решения топонимической комиссии, представляющей и историков, и депутатов, и краеведов Одессы, было принято решение о месте сооружения памятника Давиду Ойстраху перед школой им. проф. Столярского, в которой учился всемирно известный музыкант. О  всемирной славе Ойстраха говорит даже то, что средства на сооружение памятника выделены заокеанскими его почитателями. Исходя из этого, в соответствии с Постановлением КМУ от 08.09.2004 №1181 «Некоторые вопросы сооружения (создания) памятников и монументов» и Приказом Госкомстроя  Украины от 30.11.2004 № 231/806 «Об утверждении порядка сооружения (создания) памятников и монументов» памятник этот может сооружаться только на основании решения КМУ и по результатам конкурса. 
Вопреки установленному порядку и самой истории Театральной площади на очередную сессию Одесского горсовета (декабрь 2012 г.) выносится вопрос о сооружении памятника Д.Ойстраху, «маскируемого» термином «скульптурная композиция», на Театральной площади Одессы,  перед памятной Доской Героев Советского Союза. Инициаторы такого решения предлагают одновременно заложить на другой части этой площади перед театром и памятник Э.Гилельсу.
Прошу принять меры к недопущению принятия и осуществления решения, противоречащего нормам законодательства Украины и нормам общечеловеческой морали в отношении почитания истории, исторических деятелей и охраны мест захоронений.
Г.А. КАЛУГИН,
член Правления Одесской областной организации
Украинского общества охраны памятников истории и культуры.
П.С. Есть разные мнения относительно этих находок на Театральной пл., но только дальнейшие исследования могут дать возможность установить истину.

----------


## GAK

> Так на вопрос никто не ответил


  Похоже, что это и есть процесс захоронения жерт Январского "восстания".

----------


## GAK

> Вряд ли. Этим тополям лет по 60-70.


 Это явно тополя, а они как растут быстро, также очень быстро и погибают. Так что согласен - лет им не много, и тни не страше города ни в коем случае.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Похоже, что это и есть процесс захоронения жерт Январского "восстания".


 Вопрос только, где?

----------


## Screech

> Это явно тополя, а они как растут быстро, также очень быстро и погибают. Так что согласен - лет им не много, и тни не страше города ни в коем случае.


 Чем толще обхват,тем старше.Взгляните сюда

----------


## mlch

> Чем толще обхват,тем старше.Взгляните сюда


 И что мы там должны увидеть? Что тополь обхватом в 7 метров старше 100 лет? Согласен. 
Но только те тополя, которые на фото - значительно меньше. На глаз - диаметр не больше метра, значит обхват - не больше четырех. Крайний левый, это не один ствол, а три, растущие из общего корня. 
А значит - я прав говоря о том, что эти тополя имеют лет по 60. Если есть в теме специалисты лесоводы - пусть меня поправят.  :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

> Вопрос только, где?


  Вроде на Куликовом поле...



> После революции, когда одесситам было совсем не до веселья, Куликово поле вновь обрело печальную славу братской могилы. В январе 18-го года, в дни героического восстания одесского пролетариата, здесь шли яростные бои рабочих-красногвардейцев, революционных солдат и матросов с гайдамаками и юнкерами, была пулемётная стрельба, ружейные залпы, возгласы «Ура!», «За власть Советов!», были погибшие. 17 (30) января 1918 г. над зданием Одесского вокзала взвилось Красное Знамя.  А через четыре дня, 21 января 1918 года, всех погибших в трёхдневной гражданской войне  революционеров (119 погибших) похоронили в братской могиле  на Куликовом поле, которое с тех пор народ стал именовать площадью Революции.


 Полная ссылка: odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/kulikovo-pole.html

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Good++++;34291531]Вроде на Куликовом поле...
Посмотрите на окружающие яму деревья. На Куликовом поле таких не было.

----------


## Good++++

[QUOTE=malyutka_e;34294445]


> Вроде на Куликовом поле...
> Посмотрите на окружающие яму деревья. На Куликовом поле таких не было.


 Не так их уж и много...
Вот фото из альбома  brassl"а (год не указан, но скорее всего это начало прошлого века, + добавить 18 лет... и деревья немного подросли...)

----------


## Good++++

Вот, кстати, фото из статьи Е. Красновой и А. Дроздовского "Куликово поле и его "окрестности" на старинных открытках и фотографиях":

Источник: odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_41/alm_41_32-43.pdf

----------


## victor.odessa

Нашёл ещё одну фотографию.

Вложение 5304210

----------


## Good++++

Такая фотография была?

Последствия Брестского мира: Одесса после оккупации австро-венгерскими войсками. Дноуглубительные работы в Одесском порту

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот, кстати, фото из статьи Е. Красновой и А. Дроздовского "Куликово поле и его "окрестности" на старинных открытках и фотографиях":
> 
> Источник: odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_41/alm_41_32-43.pdf


  Правильно, непосредственно вокруг ямы, как на фото, деревьев нет. Они - вдоль улицы Полтавской победы возле Павловских домов.

----------


## Screech

USSR Ukraine ODESSA Motor ship ROSSIYA Russia Old PC

----------


## gus fraba

Доброго дня! Может тут кто-то вспомнит. Как назывались прогулочные катера, которые ходили с морвокзала в советское время. Знаю, что в честь городов-побратимов Одессы, а какие именно?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## mlch

> Доброго дня! Может тут кто-то вспомнит. Как назывались прогулочные катера, которые ходили с морвокзала в советское время. Знаю, что в честь городов-побратимов Одессы, а какие именно?
> Заранее спасибо.


 Сюда загляните.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Это остатки дворового флигеля большого дома Гойнинген-Гюно. Участок барона проходил от Маразлиевской до Канатной, по-этому *возможно* он заказал флигель с основными помещениями и подъездами по обеим сторонам, подобно боковым корпусам ж/к ІІ-го Общества квартировладельцев на Пироговской.
> 
> В качестве ещё одной версии могу предложить следующее: в некоторых зданиях лестницы чёрных ходов располагались с обратной стороны зданий, так сделано например в доме Кориман на большой Арнаутской / Преображенской в котором образовано пространство за крылом во дворе (своеобразный второй двор).
> 
> На первоисточнике публикация появилась намного раньше.


 Да? А местные жители говорили что там была секретная тюрьма НКВД, и был подземный ход в само здание НКВД на Маразлиевской... Вот так.

----------


## VicTur

> Доброго дня! Может тут кто-то вспомнит. Как назывались прогулочные катера, которые ходили с морвокзала в советское время. Знаю, что в честь городов-побратимов Одессы, а какие именно?
> Заранее спасибо.


 Мне из детства запомнились такие названия, как «Иокогама», «Варна», «Оулу», «Олег Вольвич» и «Яша Гордиенко».

----------


## Antique

> Да? А местные жители говорили что там была секретная тюрьма НКВД, и был подземный ход в само здание НКВД на Маразлиевской... Вот так.


 Да. Одно другому не мешает. В 1920-е годы НКВД заняла одно или оба здания Гойнинген-Гюно, жильцов разумеется отселили, хотя теоретически некоторые квартиры могли отдать сотрудникам. Наверное в подвале обустроили и следственную тюрьму.

----------


## Ane44ka

Дорогие форумчане, а кто-то знает собираются ли делать что-то с развалинами рыбного ресторана? За год там еще одна стена обрушилась и сейчас там всё накрыли брезентом, только сегодня заметила. Теплится надежда что не бросят как есть, а то смотреть больно.

----------


## tatyana.kryn

> Дорогие форумчане, а кто-то знает собираются ли делать что-то с развалинами рыбного ресторана? За год там еще одна стена обрушилась и сейчас там всё накрыли брезентом, только сегодня заметила. Теплится надежда что не бросят как есть, а то смотреть больно.


 а он где находится?

----------


## kafkastr

Такое видели? http://www.britishpathe.com/video/last-days-in-odessa-aka-odesa/query/Odessa
Я так понимаю, что это только часть фильма.

----------


## kafkastr

Вот еще: http://www.britishpathe.com/video/youth-festival-in-odessa/query/Odessa

----------


## Antique

Мне кажется под рыбным рестораном подразумевают ресторан 1906-го года у Потёмкинской лестницы.

----------


## brassl

> Дорогие форумчане, а кто-то знает собираются ли делать что-то с развалинами рыбного ресторана? За год там еще одна стена обрушилась и сейчас там всё накрыли брезентом, только сегодня заметила. Теплится надежда что не бросят как есть, а то смотреть больно.


 Лет 5 тому назад видел проект реконструкции Лунного парка и рыбного ресторана, очень красивый проект, был даже отвод земельного участка этой фирме, но видимо что то не срослось

----------


## Antique

На мой взгляд уже поздно что-либо восстанавливать, если уже пошли такие обрушения, значит износ очень высокий. Возможно до конца следующего года оно станет грудой камней.

----------


## GAK

О Джинестре см.:http://www.day.kiev.ua/250715/. В том же выпуске об Одессосе и Борисфене.

----------


## Пушкин

> Лет 5 тому назад видел проект реконструкции Лунного парка и рыбного ресторана, очень красивый проект, был даже отвод земельного участка этой фирме, но видимо что то не срослось


  Сейчас при входе в парк ведутся какие то работы - что то строят...

----------


## brassl

> Сейчас при входе в парк ведутся какие то работы - что то строят...


 Это вроде под съемки Михалковского фильма - декорации

----------


## Пушкин

> Это вроде под съемки Михалковского фильма - декорации


  Мощные декорации...

----------


## brassl

> Мощные декорации...


 Ну и режиссер мощный  :smileflag: , съемки назначены на зиму

----------


## феерический

Видел там деревянные конструкции и каркасные арочные своды. Тоже порадовался, мол, восстанавливают! 
Ах вот оно что, Михалыч....

----------


## Ane44ka

немного не в тему - но мы так мечтаем мечтаем а по этой теме можно создавать свой проект восстановления старой Одессы)

----------


## GAK

> немного не в тему - но мы так мечтаем мечтаем а по этой теме можно создавать свой проект восстановления старой Одессы)


 О чём речь?

----------


## Ane44ka

> О чём речь?


 О том что из сообщений этой темы, мнений разных людей, можно было бы создать свой проект восстановления старой Одессы, чтобы архитектура оставалась "такой, какой она таки должны быть" и новые решения сочетались со старыми. 

По теме - Завтра едем смотреть последний газовый фонарь) хочу заметку написать

----------


## GAK

> О том что из сообщений этой темы, мнений разных людей, можно было бы создать свой проект восстановления старой Одессы, чтобы архитектура оставалась "такой, какой она таки должны быть" и новые решения сочетались со старыми. 
> 
> По теме - Завтра едем смотреть последний газовый фонарь) хочу статью написать


 Хотелось бы прочитать об этом. А где Вы собираетесь опубликовать статью? Прошу разместить на этой теме.

----------


## malyutka_e

> По теме - Завтра едем смотреть последний газовый фонарь) хочу статью написать


 Чего вы решили, что он последний? Их несколько штук по городу - на улицах и во дворах. А какой вы имеете в виду?

----------


## Sergey_L

Для Брассла. Из книги "История ОГАПТ 1902-2002" Московская 24.

----------


## Shipshin

Выставка  "Акварельная Мозаика". 
 Архитектура старой Одессы, немного современности и пр.
 Галерея арт-клуба "Выход" 
 (г. Одесса ул. Бунина, 24) 
 с 5 по 12 декабря 2012г. 
 Вход свободный. Открыто с 18.00.
Милости просим.

----------


## Мила80

> Хотелось бы прочитать об этом. А где Вы собираетесь опубликовать статью? Прошу разместить на этой теме.


  +1 тоже очень интересно прочитать)))

----------


## Ane44ka

> Чего вы решили, что он последний? Их несколько штук по городу - на улицах и во дворах. А какой вы имеете в виду?


  Может я чего-то не знаю но дедушка мне говорил что последний остался в Каретном переулке, на нем уже даже плафона нет.
статью ближе к вечеру скину

----------


## Antique

> Может я чего-то не знаю но дедушка мне говорил что последний остался в Каретном переулке, на нем уже даже плафона нет.
> статью ближе к вечеру скину


 Если плафона нет, то это уже просто газовая труба с/без кронштейна.

----------


## Viktoz

> Может я чего-то не знаю но дедушка мне говорил что последний остался в Каретном переулке, на нем уже даже плафона нет.
> статью ближе к вечеру скину


 Может раньше и был, но сегодня (специально прошелся - посмотрел), уже нет, может конечно где-то во дворах, но по самой улице от начала до конца - нет.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Может раньше и был, но сегодня (специально прошелся - посмотрел), уже нет, может конечно где-то во дворах, но по самой улице от начала до конца - нет.


 сегодня)

----------


## Screech

Жаль мелко и нет инфы кому памятник только это "UKRAINE ODESSA AMERICAN PHOTO SEP 1917 RED CROSS b."

----------


## brassl

инфа тут 
А само фото тут :smileflag:

----------


## Screech

Курорт Аркадия.Вид с моря на здание ванного заведения

----------


## Ane44ka

маленькая заметочка) спасибо тем, кто посеял во мне сомнения что фонарь в Каретном последний, вы были правы, есть еще в переулке Ляпунова, там покрасивее, но со статьей спешу поэтому его оставлю на потом)

Одесса… о ней написано так много, что уже начинаешь сомневаться, не легенда ли это, не сказка ли, рассказанная нам нашими бабушками и дедушками. А был ли тот самый город, воспетый поколениями писателей и поэтов? 
Врядли сегодня кто-то сможет ответить на этот вопрос. Но что-то все-таки было, и это что-то осталось не только в памяти наших бабушек, но и на фотографиях. А многое еще пока что можно увидеть своими глазами в старом городе, и если повезет, вам удастся на мгновение услышать шум кареты на Дворянской, крики торговцев на Алексеевском рынке, или плеск волн о Потемкинскую лестницу. 
Но мало кто задумывался о том, что мы уже никогда не услышим звонкий топот копыт по булыжной мостовой, и никогда не увидим памятники архитектуры в их первозданном виде. 
Так, у нас есть возможность увидеть памятник ушедшей эпохи. Это – газовый фонарь. Он находится в Каретном переулке. Фонарь освещал своим светом темные улицы старой Одессы, и возможно видел, как мастера в этом переулке изготавливали и ремонтировали кареты, а еще он наверняка смог бы подтвердить все то, что рассказывают настоящие одесситы.

----------


## Antique

> маленькая заметочка) спасибо тем, кто посеял во мне сомнения что фонарь в Каретном последний, вы были правы, есть еще в переулке Ляпунова, там покрасивее, но со статьей спешу поэтому его оставлю на потом)


 Вы так говорите, будто бы их действительно два.





> Одесса… о ней написано так много, что уже начинаешь сомневаться, не легенда ли это, не сказка ли, рассказанная нам нашими бабушками и дедушками. А был ли тот самый город, воспетый поколениями писателей и поэтов? 
> Врядли сегодня кто-то сможет ответить на этот вопрос. Но что-то все-таки было, и это что-то осталось не только в памяти наших бабушек, но и на фотографиях. А многое еще пока что можно увидеть своими глазами в старом городе, и если повезет, вам удастся на мгновение услышать шум кареты на Дворянской, крики торговцев на Алексеевском рынке, или плеск волн о Потемкинскую лестницу. 
> Но мало кто задумывался о том, что мы уже никогда не услышим звонкий топот копыт по булыжной мостовой, и никогда не увидим памятники архитектуры в их первозданном виде.


 Большой текст, в нём много разных слов. А зачем?






> Так, у нас есть возможность увидеть памятник ушедшей эпохи. Это – газовый фонарь. Он находится в Каретном переулке. Фонарь освещал своим светом темные улицы старой Одессы, и возможно видел, как мастера в этом переулке изготавливали и ремонтировали кареты, а еще он наверняка смог бы подтвердить все то, что рассказывают настоящие одесситы.


 В данном случае фонарь - слишком громкое слово. Был бы корпус и кронштейн.... А так - газовый рожок.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Вы так говорите, будто бы их действительно два.


 знаю что не два, не правильно сформулировала.




> Большой текст, в нём много разных слов. А зачем?


 задание по журналистскому мастерству, просили скинуть сюда текст. Целью было заставить читателя мысленно перенестись во времени. Предпочитаю конструктивную критику а не возмущения по поводу больших сообщений. Читайте новостные ленты, там слов меньше и думать не надо. 
Простите за лирику)

----------


## Jorjic

> задание по журналистскому мастерству, просили скинуть сюда текст. Целью было заставить читателя мысленно перенестись во времени. Предпочитаю конструктивную критику а не возмущения по поводу больших сообщений. Читайте новостные ленты, там слов меньше и думать не надо. 
> Простите за лирику)


 Я так понял, что критика относилась отнюдь не к размеру. А думать желательно всегда. Даже, когда читаешь (или пишешь) задание по журналистскому мастерству.

ПисАть, как и писАть, надо когда уже не можешь. М.М.Жванецкий.

----------


## Milkaway

> знаю что не два, не правильно сформулировала.
> 
> 
> задание по журналистскому мастерству, просили скинуть сюда текст. Целью было заставить читателя мысленно перенестись во времени. Предпочитаю конструктивную критику а не возмущения по поводу больших сообщений. Читайте новостные ленты, там слов меньше и думать не надо. 
> Простите за лирику)


 ... согласна с предыдущим оратором - много текста ,,взагали,, - конкретно и по сути - почти ничего ...  но для журнала ,, MAXIM,, (судя по аватарке) пожалуй даже многовато ...

... если хотите конструктивной критики - для ,,статьи,, явно маловато материала ... не раскрыты исторические аспекты - хотябы в общих чертах, нет интриги ... нет фотофиксации .. короче - НЕ ИНТЕРЕСНО ...
...

----------


## GAK

> маленькая заметочка) спасибо тем, кто посеял во мне сомнения что фонарь в Каретном последний, вы были правы, есть еще в переулке Ляпунова, там покрасивее, но со статьей спешу поэтому его оставлю на потом)
> 
> Одесса… о ней написано так много, что уже начинаешь сомневаться, не легенда ли это, не сказка ли, рассказанная нам нашими бабушками и дедушками. А был ли тот самый город, воспетый поколениями писателей и поэтов? 
> Врядли сегодня кто-то сможет ответить на этот вопрос. Но что-то все-таки было, и это что-то осталось не только в памяти наших бабушек, но и на фотографиях. А многое еще пока что можно увидеть своими глазами в старом городе, и если повезет, вам удастся на мгновение услышать шум кареты на Дворянской, крики торговцев на Алексеевском рынке, или плеск волн о Потемкинскую лестницу. 
> Но мало кто задумывался о том, что мы уже никогда не услышим звонкий топот копыт по булыжной мостовой, и никогда не увидим памятники архитектуры в их первозданном виде. 
> Так, у нас есть возможность увидеть памятник ушедшей эпохи. Это – газовый фонарь. Он находится в Каретном переулке. Фонарь освещал своим светом темные улицы старой Одессы, и возможно видел, как мастера в этом переулке изготавливали и ремонтировали кареты, а еще он наверняка смог бы подтвердить все то, что рассказывают настоящие одесситы.


 Очень красиво. Спасибо!

----------


## Гидрант

Наверное, эту заметку (скорее напоминающую лирическое эссе, чем насыщенный фактическим материалом  и проблемными высказываниями журналистский текст) было бы лучше "скинуть" в раздел "Литература. Наша собственная проза".

А по сути ... главный тезис, который проводится "_Была ли старая Одесса, не было ли старой Одессы, это науке неизвестно_"  :smileflag:  несколько ущербен, ибо этот вопрос много лет назад был разрешен в блестящей *пародии Семена Лившица на роман Катаева "Алмазный мой венец*"



> Что же касается Одессы, то я вынужден признаться читателю: на самом деле она никогда не существовала. Мы, я и мой друг Торшер, однажды выдумали ее в порыве фонетического озорства.
> Мистификация удалась. В несуществующий город потянулись авантюристы, акмеисты и батистовые барышни, пунцовеющие от рыбацкого верлибра.
> По эскизам наших стихов пришлось спешно выстроить порт и памятник моему приятелю Дюку. А затем подвести к пляжам море и засеять бульвары густой развесистой пшенкой, чье белозубое простодушие освещало детство всех литературных пацанов юга.


 которую я с удовольствием перечел, за что и спасибо Ane44ka  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Ane44ka

> ... согласна с предыдущим оратором - много текста ,,взагали,, - конкретно и по сути - почти ничего ...  но для журнала ,, MAXIM,, (судя по аватарке) пожалуй даже многовато ...
> 
> ... если хотите конструктивной критики - для ,,статьи,, явно маловато материала ... не раскрыты исторические аспекты - хотябы в общих чертах, нет интриги ... нет фотофиксации .. короче - НЕ ИНТЕРЕСНО ...
> ...


  Это не аналитический материал, и о статье тут тоже речь не шла, поэтому объем значения не имеет. Фото было выше. Исторические аспекты в общих чертах - например намеки на то что происходило вокруг фонаря на этой улице. А интрига хотя бы в том, что он один из последних. Но за критику спасибо, всё-равно есть к чему прислушаться.

----------


## Скрытик

А мне тоже понравилось  :smileflag:  Что вы на девушку набросились?

----------


## Antique

> задание по журналистскому мастерству, просили скинуть сюда текст. Целью было заставить читателя мысленно перенестись во времени. Предпочитаю конструктивную критику а не возмущения по поводу больших сообщений. Читайте новостные ленты, там слов меньше и думать не надо. Простите за лирику)


 А, это учебный текст, тогда понятно. Субъективно он громоздок, банален и очень расплывчатый. Вступление тяготеет к шаблонности, оно не раскрывает сути последующего текста. По прочтении становится понятно, что автор хотел написать нечто лирическое, но вышло не очень изящно. Также создаётся ощущение, что автор ставил цель написать текст на некое количество знаков.





> Фонарь освещал своим светом темные улицы старой Одессы


 Гм, какие же улицы освещал этот фонарь?

p.s. основная проблема текста в том, что написано очень не изящно при том, что видна попытка сочинить изящный текст.

----------


## Milkaway

> Это не аналитический материал, и о статье тут тоже речь не шла, поэтому объем значения не имеет. Фото было выше. Исторические аспекты в общих чертах - например намеки на то что происходило вокруг фонаря на этой улице. А интрига хотя бы в том, что он один из последних. Но за критику спасибо, всё-равно есть к чему прислушаться.


 ... учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться (классик) ... материал, даже небольшой должен ,,цеплять,, ...  увы, это приходит только с опытом ...

----------


## Screech



----------


## Milkaway

> 


 ... а что это? ... марка, значок или .... какой размер ...

----------


## Screech

> ... а что это? ... марка, значок или .... какой размер ...


 значок 1.91 x 3.49cm
материал: анодированный алюминий

----------


## mlch

> маленькая заметочка) спасибо тем, кто посеял во мне сомнения что фонарь в Каретном последний, вы были правы, есть еще в переулке Ляпунова, там покрасивее, но со статьей спешу поэтому его оставлю на потом)
> 
> Одесса… о ней написано так много, что уже начинаешь сомневаться, не легенда ли это, не сказка ли, рассказанная нам нашими бабушками и дедушками. А был ли тот самый город, воспетый поколениями писателей и поэтов? 
> Врядли сегодня кто-то сможет ответить на этот вопрос. Но что-то все-таки было, и это что-то осталось не только в памяти наших бабушек, но и на фотографиях. А многое еще пока что можно увидеть своими глазами в старом городе, и если повезет, вам удастся на мгновение услышать шум кареты на Дворянской, крики торговцев на Алексеевском рынке, или плеск волн о Потемкинскую лестницу. 
> Но мало кто задумывался о том, что мы уже никогда не услышим звонкий топот копыт по булыжной мостовой, и никогда не увидим памятники архитектуры в их первозданном виде. 
> Так, у нас есть возможность увидеть памятник ушедшей эпохи. Это – газовый фонарь. Он находится в Каретном переулке. Фонарь освещал своим светом темные улицы старой Одессы, и возможно видел, как мастера в этом переулке изготавливали и ремонтировали кареты, а еще он наверняка смог бы подтвердить все то, что рассказывают настоящие одесситы.


  Согласен с Гидрантом. Как набросок для "лирического" рассказа - очень неплохой текст. По крайней мере мне - понравился.
Хотя, конечно, образ одинокого фонаря, бегающего по разным *темным улицам старой Одессы* и застрявшего в Каретном переулке при виде мастеров ремонтирующих кареты так и встал перед глазами.  :smileflag: 
Кстати. Они, эти мастера, прямо на проезжей части кареты ремонтировали? Или фонарь во дворы забегал тоже?  :smileflag: 
А в остальном- очень неплохая проба пера. 
Удачи.

----------


## brassl

Поддерживаю mlch, мне то же понравилось, как для начала неплохо (я так красиво не могу  :smileflag: )

----------


## exse

> Поддерживаю mlch, мне то же понравилось, как для начала неплохо (я так красиво не могу )


 Я тоже так не умею...  И благодарен *Ane44ka* за тему, которую она выбрала. Могла же  ведь, выполняя "задание по журналистскому мастерству" "заставить читателя мысленно перенестись"  в какой-либо т.н. "элитный" клуб. Удачи!

----------


## kravshik

Привет единомышленники,а тот кронштейн от фонаря,есс-но уже не сам фонарь в пер.Ляпунова,тоже вроде еще хорошо сохранился,про него не забыли???? кто интересовался....

----------


## Пушкин

И ещё пару фонариков - Дерибасовская 1 - во дворе, Екатерининская 59 во дворе, а в переулке Ляпунова - есть такое фото... :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Пастера, 26 во дворе

----------


## Пушкин

Ещё Большая Арнаутская (номера не помню) угол Пушкинской - во дворе...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

А такие фото у нас есть?

----------


## brassl

А вот тут есть что то  :smileflag:

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> И ещё пару фонариков - Дерибасовская 1 - во дворе, Екатерининская 59 во дворе, а в переулке Ляпунова - есть такое фото...


 Так по городу была система газопровода из которой подавался газ во все фонари? А где была станция где под давленнием давали газ для фонарей?

----------


## Milkaway

> Так по городу была система газопровода из которой подавался газ во все фонари? А где была станция где под давленнием давали газ для фонарей?


 ... ну, ожидалось, что девушка-журналистка коснётся этого интересного момента ... но, видимо, технические тонкости как-то проскочили мимо ...

----------


## tatyana.kryn

> И ещё пару фонариков - Дерибасовская 1 - во дворе, Екатерининская 59 во дворе, а в переулке Ляпунова - есть такое фото...


  ничего себе. впервые такое слышу о фонарях.. зачем такие сложности...

----------


## Пушкин

> ничего себе. впервые такое слышу о фонарях.. зачем такие сложности...


 Простите, а какие сложности?

----------


## Trs

Газ подавался с Пересыпи и название «Газовый переулок» неслучайно.

----------


## Гидрант

В Газовом переулке был построен в 1864 г. завод Ридингера по производству светильного газа. Ридингер получил монополию на 39 лет (до 1903 г.) на освещение города. Позже завод был реконструирован и стал давать газ на бытовые нужды. В 30-е годы переулок получил название Газовый, до этого звался, как не странно,  Литейным.

ПС. Если верить Инету, первые газовые фонари в Одессе появились в 1850 г. - заправлялись ли они газом как-то централизовано или представляли собой ацетиленовую (карбидную) лампу, не знаю.

----------


## Ane44ka

> ... ну, ожидалось, что девушка-журналистка коснётся этого интересного момента ... но, видимо, технические тонкости как-то проскочили мимо ...


  Мисс, мне так приятно ваше повышенное ко мне внимание) честно) Если учесть то что вы по теме вообще ничего не написали, какими знаниями технических тонкостей обладаете вы? помоему просто получаете удовольствие от споров, эх, простите, не буду подогревать ваш интерес, спорить с вами - ниже моего достоинства. 



> ПС. Если верить Инету, первые газовые фонари в Одессе появились в 1850 г. - заправлялись ли они газом как-то централизовано или представляли собой ацетиленовую (карбидную) лампу, не знаю.


 Дедушка сегодня рассказывал историю что первый фонарь приехал из Англии в 1840, большинство потом везли из Италии, каждый вечер фонарщики таскали на спине лестницу, с помощью которой забирались на столб, и зажигали спичкой газовую горелку, а утром перекрывали газ. Говорит что заправлялись централизовано и только в некоторых частях города баллонами, правда пока не могу представить как.
Конструкция газового рожка-фонаря была предельно простои: коробка со стеклянными стенками, труба, по которой подавался газ, да сетчатый бронзовый колпачок, который перегораживал трубу в месте ее соединения с фонарем, чтобы пламя не распространилось по всей трубе.

----------


## Малиновский

На fb выложили!Было такое?

----------


## Milkaway

> Мисс, мне так приятно ваше повышенное ко мне внимание) честно) Если учесть то что вы по теме вообще ничего не написали, какими знаниями технических тонкостей обладаете вы? помоему просто получаете удовольствие от споров, эх, простите, не буду подогревать ваш интерес, спорить с вами - ниже моего достоинства.


 ... запоздалые, однако, дополнения ... но лучше поздно ... остальное оставлю без комментариев ))) ...
... P.S. для справки: я не мисс, а миссис и имею к журналистике самое прямое отношение ...

----------


## Пушкин

> Мисс, мне так приятно ваше повышенное ко мне внимание) честно) Если учесть то что вы по теме вообще ничего не написали, какими знаниями технических тонкостей обладаете вы? помоему просто получаете удовольствие от споров, эх, простите, не буду подогревать ваш интерес, спорить с вами - ниже моего достоинства. 
> 
> Дедушка сегодня рассказывал историю что первый фонарь приехал из Англии в 1840, большинство потом везли из Италии, каждый вечер фонарщики таскали на спине лестницу, с помощью которой забирались на столб, и зажигали спичкой газовую горелку, а утром перекрывали газ. Говорит что заправлялись централизовано и только в некоторых частях города баллонами, правда пока не могу представить как.
> Конструкция газового рожка-фонаря была предельно простои: коробка со стеклянными стенками, труба, по которой подавался газ, да сетчатый бронзовый колпачок, который перегораживал трубу в месте ее соединения с фонарем, чтобы пламя не распространилось по всей трубе.


  Смысл тут выкладывать не одесские фото и что то додумывать?

----------


## Ane44ka

> Смысл тут выкладывать не одесские фото и что то додумывать?


  никто ничего не додумывает, а фото не одесские но напрямую касаются темы
1е изображение - на нем схемы фонарей и почти все они использовались у нас
2е - нигде не нашла информации о том делались ли фонари в Одессе, но производство интересно.
Если вам что-то не понравилось, простите.

----------


## Пушкин

> никто ничего не додумывает, а фото не одесские но напрямую касаются темы
> 1е изображение - на нем схемы фонарей и почти все они использовались у нас
> 2е - нигде не нашла информации о том делались ли фонари в одессе, но производство интересно.
> Если вам что-то не понравилось, простите.


 О.к. только овальные, круглые и угловые фонари у нас не использовались, но самое главное - Одесса - пишется с большой буквы. Простите если что не так...)))

----------


## Jorjic

> Мисс, мне так приятно ваше повышенное ко мне внимание) честно) ... спорить с вами - ниже моего достоинства.


 Первые журналистские опыты и... немножко хамства. Теперь это модно (по-нынешнему - в тренде).

----------


## Alexandr

> О.к. только овальные, круглые и угловые фонари у нас не использовались, но самое главное - Одесса - пишется с большой буквы. Простите если что не так...)))


  Вики про фонари, но умные слова девушка использовала. Она таки молодец.  :smileflag:  Без таких не получилось бы у Жванецкого и четверти монологов.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Вики про фонари, но умные слова девушка использовала. Она таки молодец.


 И всё-таки в чём же причина восторга? Подобные тексты в последнее время не редки. Я понимаю, если бы всё было наоборот. Невероятно положительные комментарии воодушевляют авторов и далее писать в том же духе.




> никто ничего не додумывает, а фото не одесские но напрямую касаются темы


 Тема - газовые фонари в Одессе. На фото - газовые фонари, но не в Одессе. Отсюда - отношение косвенное. А вот если бы нашли рекламный лист из Одессы, то тогда - прямое. Если нет фотографий из Одессы лучше иллюстрации не использовать, а то создаётся впечатление, что ничего не нашли, зато взяли то, что попалось под руку на просторах сети. Подмена необходимой информации тем, что доступно, это большой шаг к шаблонности.




> 2е - нигде не нашла информации о том делались ли фонари в Одессе, но производство интересно.


 В том то и дело, что фотография вводит в заблуждение.

----------


## Alexandr

> И всё-таки в чём же причина восторга? Подобные тексты в последнее время не редки. Я понимаю, если бы всё было наоборот. Невероятно положительные комментарии воодушевляют авторов и далее писать в том же духе.
> 
> Тема - газовые фонари в Одессе. На фото - газовые фонари, но не в Одессе. Отсюда - отношение косвенное. А вот если бы нашли рекламный лист из Одессы, то тогда - прямое. Если нет фотографий из Одессы лучше иллюстрации не использовать, а то создаётся впечатление, что ничего не нашли, зато взяли то, что попалось под руку на просторах сети. Подмена необходимой информации тем, что доступно, это большой шаг к шаблонности.
> 
> В том то и дело, что фотография вводит в заблуждение.


  Люди, что это было? Странный полет фантазии о не одесских фонарях, зато взято на просторах сети? И самокритика просто гениальна: "Подмена необходимой информации тем, что доступно, это большой шаг к шаблонности".  :smileflag:  Ой  :smileflag:

----------


## Мариха

> Люди, что это было? Странный полет фантазии о не одесских фонарях, зато взято на просторах сети? И самокритика просто гениальна: "Подмена необходимой информации тем, что доступно, это большой шаг к шаблонности".  Ой


 какое у Вас приятное чувство юмора) одесское...))
т.к. не по теме фонарей, удалюсь.

----------


## Alexandr

> какое у Вас приятное чувство юмора) одесское...))
> т.к. не по теме фонарей, удалюсь


  Смысл? Тема не про виртуальные фонари, а про Одессу. Разную.

----------


## Milkaway

> Люди, что это было? Странный полет фантазии о не одесских фонарях, зато взято на просторах сети? И самокритика просто гениальна: "Подмена необходимой информации тем, что доступно, это большой шаг к шаблонности".  Ой


 ... что Вас смущает ????? ... человек высказал своё критическое мнение по теме ясно и аргументированно ...
...  ранее другой человек пытался отразить эту тему в 10 предложениях с последующими дополнениями и выложил написанное сюда ... а зачем??? ... наверное, не только за тем, чтобы услышать положительные отзывы близких родственников и друзей ... возможно,  автора и его наставника интересовало мнение людей совершенно незнакомых,  но кое-что понимающих около одесской истории ...  в таких случаях подразумевается, что автор готов не только к положительным оценкам, но и к адекватному восприятию критических замечаний ....

----------


## Antique

> Люди, что это было? Странный полет фантазии о не одесских фонарях, зато взято на просторах сети? И самокритика просто гениальна: "Подмена необходимой информации тем, что доступно, это большой шаг к шаблонности".  Ой


 Ой, вы так витиевато и не очень связно написали, что даже не хочется расшифровывать. Понятно, что если аргументировать нечем, можно написать будь что. Хотя в общем-то догадываюсь - ответ в стиле "сам такой".




> ... человек высказал своё критическое мнение по теме ясно и аргументированно ...


 И это я ещё в своё время из вежливости ничего не сказал по данной фразе, хотя мне до сих пор не ясно, зачем катить квадратное:




> О том что из сообщений этой темы, мнений разных людей, можно было бы создать свой проект восстановления старой Одессы, чтобы архитектура оставалась "такой, какой она таки должны быть" и новые решения сочетались со старыми.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На fb выложили!Было такое?


 Похоже на подделку.

----------


## Alexandr

> Ой, вы так витиевато и не очень связно написали, что даже не хочется расшифровывать. Понятно, что если аргументировать нечем, можно написать будь что. Хотя в общем-то догадываюсь - ответ в стиле "сам такой".


  Та всегда спасибо.  :smileflag:  Если не по теме, то "витиевато". Вики - это википедия.  :smileflag: 
Но при чем тут была Одесса? Хотя,  вы явно не одессит.  :smileflag:  Читаете только верхний слой набора букв и используете словосочетания не местного произростания.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Та всегда спасибо.  Если не по теме, то "витиевато". Вики - это википедия. 
> Но при чем тут была Одесса? Хотя,  вы явно не одессит.  Читаете только верхний слой набора букв и используете словосочетания не местного произростания.


 Понятно, вместо внятного ответа на вопрос, вы предлагаете бравду от так называемого "настоящего одессита". Что же, можете не отвечать - теперь я понимаю, что разговаривать с вами бессмысленно.

----------


## Alexandr

> Понятно, вместо внятного ответа на вопрос, вы предлагаете бравду от так называемого "настоящего одессита". Что же можете не отвечать, теперь я понимаю, что разговаривать с вами бессмысленно.


  Однозначно.  :smileflag:  Но я таки был прав. Не одессит.
Именно поэтому теряем ту Одессу. не одесситы учат жить одесситов в Одессе.

----------


## Milkaway

> Но при чем тут была Одесса? Хотя,  вы явно не одессит.


 ... я канешна  дико извиняюсь, що встреваю ... но для выражений ,, местного произростания,, есть другая тема (вы, наверное, в курсе) ... а ,,уличать,, кого-то ,, одессит - не одессит,,  с Вашей стороны ,,мягко говоря и грубо выражаясь,, - не корректно по отношению к посетителям этой темы на форуме ...

----------


## Сидоренко

«МЫ ПРОТИВ ПРОДАЖИ ОДЕССЫ» 
10 декабря 2012г. в понедельник в 14 час. 00 мин. по адресу: г. Одесса, Думская площадь 1,  состоится большой  митинг, проводимый общественными организациями нашего города. Приглашаются ВСЕ одесситы, которые выступают  против распродажи коммунальных предприятий Одессы! Приглашаются ВСЕ кто против уничтожения Одессы!
 За последние годы прошла волна незаконной приватизации коммунальных предприятий Одессы. Без нашего согласия было продано побережье, проданы рынки, аэропорт, водоканал, дома культуры и стадионы, сегодня наших детей лишают парусной школы. Депутаты хотят принять Генеральный план города, который уничтожит наши склоны и  исторический центр Одессы! Этому беспределу необходимо сказать НЕТ!
 Акция пройдет при любой погоде! МЫ приглашаем всех одесситов, представителей общественных и политических организаций, гостей города, всем кому не безразлична судьба нашего славного города  Одессы!   Приди 10 декабря 2012г. в 14 час. 00 мин.  защити Одессу, свой дом, свое будущее! Пригласи с собой своих близких, друзей, знакомых, простых одесситов! Стань рядом с теми, кто борется ЗА ВСЮ ОДЕССУ!

----------


## brassl

Ну я против продажи. А кто меня с работы отпустит в будний день на митинг?

----------


## Пушкин

> Однозначно.  Но я таки был прав. Не одессит.
> Именно поэтому теряем ту Одессу. не одесситы учат жить одесситов в Одессе.


  О вижу очередного одессита с большой буквы О и говорящего всем что они так, погулять вышли, а ОН и  только он голубых кровей. Но простите забываете о том что нужно 


> любить не себя в Одессе, а Одессу в себе, если её там нет, то впитывайте, абсорбируете и надеюсь со временем начнете понимать. Многие люди не родились в Одессе - а кто теперь скажет что они не одесситы - Михаил Водяной, Семён Крупник, к примеру. Есть и такие, что родились в Одессе, но к сожалению Одесса не живёт в их душах, в их сердцах.


  простите, приходится возвращаться к старым фразам, а что делать? Постоянно то тут, то там одно и тоже. Кто то увлекается историей города, краеведением, ищет интересные факты, старые фотографии, биографии замечательных личностей живших в нашем Благословенном городе и т.д., а кто то не интересуется прошлым и настоящим нашего города, но тем не менее считает что имеет право судить... Уважаемый Antique давно заслужил среди форумчан авторитет своими высказываниями в той или иной темах, касаемых  истории нашего города - вообщем как то не хорошо получается...

----------


## brassl

Не могу поставить плюсик Пушкину за пост, потому что "Вы должны добавить отзыв кому-то ещё, прежде чем сможете снова добавить его ...". Фото вместо плюса примешь?  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Однозначно.  Но я таки был прав. Не одессит.
> Именно поэтому теряем ту Одессу. не одесситы учат жить одесситов в Одессе.


  Саня, ты категорически не прав.
Если под словом одессит ты подразумеваешь родившегося в Одессе, то я тоже не одессит. Тем не менее, я люблю Одессу и помогаю восстанавливать память о ней. И знаю десятки "одесситов" в нн-ом поколении, которые тупо бухают и прожигают свою жизнь, не задумываясь о том что такое родной город. Если такие одесситы будут нас учить жить, то от Одессы камня на камне не останется...

----------


## arkoh

> Может я ошибаюсь,но как-то незаслуженно нет нигде фото кота Васьки,который жил на дереве!


 Кот Вася в свое время был широко известен даже за границей.
Вот статья из израильского детского журнала "Пашош" за май 1995г.



На домике надпись "Кот Вася". В заметке говорится о коте , который живет в центре Одессы на дереве уже 4 года и не хочет спускаться.  О том как люди его кормят с помощю длинной палки. Всех кто пытается кота снять с дерева он царапает. Мэрия построила для него домик на дереве с надписью "Кот Вася".

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *Медаль 1970 год*

----------


## Ane44ka

> ...
> Если под словом одессит ты подразумеваешь родившегося в Одессе, то я тоже не одессит.


 где-то здесь когда-то уже пытались "выяснить одессит ты или нет "http://od.vgorode.ua/news/97734/
А если серьезно, может меня опять кто-то не поймет, но одесситами можно считать всех тех кто здесь живет, т.к. наш город принимает всех и сюда прутся все кому не лень, начиная от тех-же пьяниц (образно говоря) и заканчивая теми кто правда полюбил город и кому не безразлична Одесса. А вот гордо называть себя "коренным одесситом", у кого и родители здесь родились, и бабушки и т.д. сейчас могут далеко не многие. 
Кстати, добрый форумчанин Kamin посоветовал ссылочку, может кто-то не видел. http://www.odessastory.info/index.php?cat=2

----------


## Скрытик

> Кстати, добрый форумчанин Kamin посоветовал ссылочку, может кто-то не видел. http://www.odessastory.info/index.php?cat=2


  Может и не видел. А может и создали сайт  :smileflag:  Ну а силами форумчан, а особенно Брассл-а он теперь самый большой архив об Одессе на просторах интернета.

Очень понравился слоган группы "Одесса" в Одноклассниках -
"Не важно, где ты родился или умер - важно , в промежутке , успеть быть одесситом !!!"

----------


## VicTur

> Похоже на подделку.


 Если фото преподносится как дореволюционное — подделка однозначно. В дореформенной орфографии «в Одессе» писалось с твёрдым знаком после предлога и с «ять» на конце: въ Одессѣ.

----------


## exse

> ... 
> Кстати, добрый форумчанин Kamin посоветовал ссылочку, может кто-то не видел. http://www.odessastory.info/index.php?cat=2


 Очень полезная ссылка. Спасибо Kamin! 
Только я не понял почему он нам ее здесь раньше не выдал??? Наверное, только недавно нашел...

----------


## Screech

Апрель 1944

----------


## Shipshin

> Апрель 1944


 Не получается. Верхней части ресторана уже никак не было. Даже на румынских фото 1943г.
«УВІГНУТІ БУДИНКИ» 
(Приморський бульвар) Розташовані навпроти пам'ятника Рішельє,
Тепер будинки, напівзруйновані окупантами, відновлюються.

Краткий путеводитель 1947г.

----------


## Screech

> Не получается. Верхней части ресторана уже никак не было. Даже на румынских фото 1943г.


 Ну может британцы и ошибаются

----------


## Ane44ka

> Может и не видел. А может и создали сайт  Ну а силами форумчан, а особенно Брассл-а он теперь самый большой архив об Одессе на просторах интернета.


 спасибо, не знала. Приятно листать)

----------


## Shipshin

британцы могут и такое. Мы уже по гравюрам знаем. 
Вот наша фотография. 1941г. апрель

----------


## Пушкин

> Может и не видел. А может и создали сайт  Ну а силами форумчан, а особенно Брассл-а он теперь самый большой архив об Одессе на просторах интернета.
> 
> Очень понравился слоган группы "Одесса" в Одноклассниках -
> "Не важно, где ты родился или умер - важно , в промежутке , успеть быть одесситом !!!"


  Простите, но слоган идиотский, учитывая что его придумали и написали люди имеющие к Одессе только косвенное отношение. Почему косвенное? - потому что группа создана и модерируется людьми которые охаивают наш город и его жителей, при этом давно живя за рубежом. В этой группе было масса скандалов и споров по этому поводу... Ни когда не думал что от некоторых эмигрантов которые родились в нашем городе, в городе который был колыбелью их предков услышу слова типа - "Одессы больше нет, она развалилась и там сплошь одно быдло живёт" и т.д. При этом, чуть что они сразу начинают рассказывать какие они  Великие Одесситы и что они одесситее других (абсолютно ничего не зная об истории города и не интересуясь  его настоящим), а скажешь им слово в ответ так сразу кричат что ты не одессит или обвиняют в антисемитизме. Говорят что бывших одесситов не бывает - да не бывает, просто есть такие, которые одесситами и не были... Я не говорю огульно, есть люди которые тяжело переживают разлуку - болеют ностальгией, но при этом восхищаются этим Благословенным местом. Мне встречались разные люди - вот например Изя Ражковский  - уехал, когда я ещё не родился, но с какой теплотой и любовью он говорит о городе продолжая восхищаться его архитектурными шедеврами, языком и т.д. 

Критериев одессизма нет, и только мы - одесситы можем понять и дать оценку присутствия харизмы одессизма в душе того или иного человека.

P.S. Простите за много букффф)))

----------


## Малиновский

> Простите, но слоган идиотский, учитывая что его придумали и написали люди имеющие к Одессе только косвенное отношение. Почему косвенное? - потому что группа создана и модерируется людьми которые охаивают наш город и его жителей, при этом давно живя за рубежом. В этой группе было масса скандалов и споров по этому поводу... Ни когда не думал что от некоторых эмигрантов которые родились в нашем городе, в городе который был колыбелью их предков услышу слова типа - "Одессы больше нет, она развалилась и там сплошь одно быдло живёт" и т.д. При этом, чуть что они сразу начинают рассказывать какие они  Великие Одесситы и что они одесситее других (абсолютно ничего не зная об истории города и не интересуясь  его настоящим), а скажешь им слово в ответ так сразу кричат что ты не одессит или обвиняют в антисемитизме. Говорят что бывших одесситов не бывает - да не бывает, просто есть такие, которые одесситами и не были... Я не говорю огульно, есть люди которые тяжело переживают разлуку - болеют ностальгией, но при этом восхищаются этим Благословенным местом. Мне встречались разные люди - вот например Изя Ражковский  - уехал, когда я ещё не родился, но с какой теплотой и любовью он говорит о городе продолжая восхищаться его архитектурными шедеврами, языком и т.д. 
> 
> Критериев одессизма нет, и только мы - одесситы можем понять и дать оценку присутствия харизмы одессизма в душе того или иного человека.
> 
> P.S. Простите за много букффф)))


 Совершенно правильные слова!!!

----------


## Мила80

ничего так статейка!

----------


## Milkaway

> ... Ни когда не думал что от некоторых эмигрантов которые родились в нашем городе, в городе который был колыбелью их предков услышу слова типа - "Одессы больше нет, она развалилась и там сплошь одно быдло живёт" и т.д. При этом, чуть что они сразу начинают рассказывать какие они  Великие Одесситы и что они одесситее других (абсолютно ничего не зная об истории города и не интересуясь  его настоящим), а скажешь им слово в ответ так сразу кричат что ты не одессит или обвиняют в антисемитизме.  
> 
> Критериев одессизма нет...


 ... безусловно - есть вещи, кототые объяснить невозможно - человек их либо понимает, либо нет ...

... знаю пожилого человека, вся семья которого по частям отъехала в заморские края ... пришло время - поехал и он, но через пару лет вернулся .... один! ... навсегда!!! ... говорит, что имеет  право  последние  годы прожить в родной Одессе ... ему говорят - нашей Одессы больше нет, ты там никому не нужен, в государстве - бардак ... пропадешь ... не дури - возвращайся ...  он - им: хочу умереть от старости в Одессе, чем от тоски в Лос-Анджелесе ... они - ему: все настоящие одесситы давно здесь  ... он: а почему - за многие годы - не случилось так, что тысячи и тысячи настоящих уехавших одесситов не смогли на новом месте основать даже скромного подобия той Одессы, которую они когда- то оставили ... они: это было невозможно - на то были тысячи причин .... 
P.S. ...  наверное, не только люди делают город Одессой, но и Одесса делает человеков, которые этого хотят,  людьми ....  историческая аура такая ...

----------


## Jorjic

По-моему не стоит много говорить об этом. О любви не говорят. 
Чего там меряться - кто больше одессит, кто меньше? 
Мне кажется, что те, кто оттуда изо всех сил хает Одессу, это как способ самоутверждения. Такой себе комплекс - для того, чтобы почувствовать свою правоту и величие, нужно опустить другого.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Такой себе комплекс - для того, чтобы почувствовать свою правоту и величие, нужно опустить другого.


 есть такие которые самоутверждаются только за счет этого и могут только спорить, кстати, не имея аргументов) здесь) 

Кто-то знает есть ли у нас где-то архивные данные посмотреть кто работал в порту в начале 20 века?

----------


## Antique

> посмотреть кто работал в порту в начале 20 века?


 Люди столько не живут.




> есть ли у нас где-то архивные данные


 Архивные данные таки есть в архиве.

----------


## Пушкин

Был сегодня на митинге возле мэрии - думал народ придёт парк "Юбилейный" защищать, а там собрались шесть с половиной предпринимателей "радеющих" за Привоз, но почему то ни на флагах, ни на плакатах не научились писать название базара с большой буквы. Журналистов было конечно больше чем митингующих и всё это действо происходило под украинские песни в исполнении Таисии Повали со товарищами  из  прошлогоднего диска партии Регионов... 
Лишь Пушкин стоя в лёгкой дымке моросящего дождя,  серьёзно взирал на меня,  а я чувствовал себя ничтожным. Но в то же время вспомнилось - 
"Это тот ничтожный мира 
Что когда бряцала лира,
Жег сердце нам своё,
Как пророк"... Пушкин, Пушкин сколько же ты повидал и услышал за те 124 года твоего присутствия тут...

----------


## феерический

> Мне кажется, что те, кто оттуда изо всех сил хает Одессу, это как способ самоутверждения. Такой себе комплекс - для того, чтобы почувствовать свою правоту и величие, нужно опустить другого.


 Те, кто оттуда хают Одессу просто хотят убедить себя в том, что они верно сделали уехав. Такой себе способ борьбы с ностальгией. Глупый, должен сказать, способ.

----------


## Milkaway

> ... Пушкин, Пушкин сколько же ты повидал и услышал за те 124 года твоего присутствия тут...


 ... и впечатлений хватило бы еще на одно ,,Полное собрание сочинений,, .... жаль, что жизнь крепко вплетена в политику - и часто помимо нашего желания ...

----------


## Ane44ka

> Люди столько не живут.
> 
> Архивные данные таки есть в архиве.


 мммм какой ответ) 
только вспоминали авторов таких постов и вот они, вуаля 

Архив это понятно, но корпуса два, и может кто-то знает в каком из них искать? я имею вопрос и жду таки серьезный ответ

----------


## Antique

> мммм какой ответ)
> о таких некоторое время назад только говорили


 Какой вопрос - такой ответ. Так что...


p.s. Может вам лучше сначала хотя бы среднюю школу окончить, а потом уже пытаться здесь писать.

----------


## Vitali P

Здравствуйте! Нашел в старом, за ноябрь 1905 года французком журнале  фотографию, которой раньше не видел, отсканировал и решил выложить здесь, думаю форумчанам будет интересно. Насколько я могу судить толпа собралась возле Городской думы. Если надо я могу отсканировать текст под фотографией тоже.

----------


## Milkaway

> Здравствуйте! Нашел в старом, за ноябрь 1905 года французком журнале  фотографию, которой раньше не видел, отсканировал и решил выложить здесь, думаю форумчанам будет интересно. Насколько я могу судить толпа собралась возле Городской думы. Если надо я могу отсканировать текст под фотографией тоже. Вложение 5348009


 ... да, Вы правы - это там. На www.odessastory.info есть несколько фотоснимков этого события (царский манифест) но из других ракурсов ... такой, кажется, не попадался ... спасибо - интересно ...

----------


## Vitali P

В журнале есть ещё десяток фотографий еврейского погрома в Одессе. Стоит ли их здесь выкладывать?

----------


## Киров

Конечно выкладывай...все ж поменялось,ща как бы евреи нам погром не устроили...

----------


## victor.odessa

> В журнале есть ещё десяток фотографий еврейского погрома в Одессе. Стоит ли их здесь выкладывать?


 А Вы сомневаетесь? По возможности укажите фамилию фотографа и год съёмки. Спасибо.

----------


## Vitali P

Немного сомневаюсь, там трупы на фотографиях. Хорошо, отсканирую вместе с текстом на французском.

----------


## brassl

> Здравствуйте! Нашел в старом, за ноябрь 1905 года французком журнале  фотографию, которой раньше не видел, отсканировал и решил выложить здесь, думаю форумчанам будет интересно. Насколько я могу судить толпа собралась возле Городской думы. Если надо я могу отсканировать текст под фотографией тоже. Вложение 5348009


 Такая есть с 2010 года  :smileflag:  А остальные выкладывайте - сверим. Лучше два раза найти, чем один потерять  :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> Конечно выкладывай...все ж поменялось,ща как бы евреи нам погром не устроили...


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* **Азохн вэй! шо за мрачные прогнозы и постоянный невроз на одну тему! Может быть уважаемый джин - палестинский террорист? Нет? Или у него на стене висит портрет любимого дедушки с трезубцем на рукаве и автоматом наперевес в Бабином яру и подписью "Любый диду! Присягаюся бути гiдним тебе!" Тоже нет? Так по какому поводу погром?
И остается только вспомнить "Чонкина"



> Эта девушка, мне кажется, немножко антисемитка,-- сказал он с явной тревогой за ее будущее.-- А ведь она молодая и выросла, я думаю, не при старом режиме. А! Наверное, она партийная или комсомолка.

----------


## Пушкин

> В журнале есть ещё десяток фотографий еврейского погрома в Одессе. Стоит ли их здесь выкладывать?


 Обязательно выкладывайте и тексты тоже - это всё страницы нашей истории...

----------


## mlch

> Архив это понятно, но корпуса два, и может кто-то знает в каком из них искать? я имею вопрос и жду таки серьезный ответ


 Попробуйте начать отсюда. Посмотрите - нет ли в перечне фондов тех, которые могут иметь отношение к интересующей Вас теме. Удачи.

----------


## Vitali P

Отсканировал всё что есть.  Я ещё не совсем в кнопках разобрался.

----------


## VicTur

> p.s. Может вам лучше сначала хотя бы среднюю школу окончить, а потом уже пытаться здесь писать.


 А вот это уже фи. Это то, чего приличные люди себе не позволяют, а если и ляпнут, то тут же должны просить прощения.
Хамство не красит даже самых эрудированных краеведов.

----------


## Antique

> А вот это уже фи. Это то, чего приличные люди себе не позволяют, а если и ляпнут, то тут же должны просить прощения.
> Хамство не красит даже самых эрудированных краеведов.


 Приличные люди не будут пропускать запятые и писать не связанные между собой словосочетания. После всего написанного я не сомневаюсь, что нас посетила ученица средней школы. Такое написание непозволительно, то что участники должны разбирать горы "кривого" текста выражает всё отношение автора. Вы предпочитаете закрывать на это глаза - ваше право, но к чему тогда вмешиваться, если ваше суждение совсем не объективно.

----------


## VicTur

> то что участники должны разбирать горы "кривого" текста выражает всё отношение автора.


 то(,) что участники должны разбирать горы "кривого" текста(,) выражает всё отношение автора.
В скобках — пропущенные запятые.
Sapienti sat.

----------


## Antique

> то(,) что участники должны разбирать горы "кривого" текста(,) выражает всё отношение автора.
> В скобках — пропущенные запятые.
> Sapienti sat.


 Ваши бы старания, да в нужное русло...

----------


## Milkaway

... давайте не будем портить друг другу настроение  и тратить время на разбор вещей, которые того не стоят ))) ...

----------


## Ane44ka

> p.s. Может вам лучше сначала хотя бы среднюю школу окончить, а потом уже пытаться здесь писать.


 Ваше желание хоть кого-то, ну хотя бы чем-то зацепить, не говорит о наличии у вас высшего образования. Я сюда захожу не хвастаться орфографией а пообщаться. Если вам не дает покоя моя персона и мои ошибки, будьте добры, подайте пример, если конечно сможете)
Как говорила одна умная женщина "Когда мужчины пишут без ошибок, у меня случается орфографический оргазм", и к сожалению, пока вы не оставите цель обратить на себя моё внимание, он мне не светит.



> ... давайте не будем портить друг другу настроение  и тратить время на разбор вещей, которые того не стоят ))) ...


 согласна

----------


## Milkaway

> согласна


 ... не засерайте тему .... плиз....

----------


## Milkaway

> Отсканировал всё что есть. Вложение 5349212Вложение 5349214Вложение 5349195Вложение 5349198Вложение 5349199Вложение 5349200Вложение 5349202Вложение 5349204Вложение 5349205Вложение 5349207Вложение 5349210Вложение 5349191 Я ещё не совсем в кнопках разобрался.


 ... спасибо - очень интересные фото ...

----------


## VicTur

> Ваше желание хоть кого-то, ну хотя бы чем-то зацепить, не говорит о наличии у вас высшего образования. Я сюда захожу не хвастаться орфографией а пообщаться. Если вам не дает покоя моя персона и мои ошибки, будьте добры, подайте пример, если конечно сможете)
> Как говорила одна умная женщина "Когда мужчины пишут без ошибок, у меня случается орфографический оргазм", и к сожалению, пока вы не оставите цель обратить на себя моё внимание, он мне не светит.
> 
> согласна


 Вы просто не обращайте внимания на несдержанные высказывания отдельных лиц. Уверяю вас, на этом форуме много совершенно адекватных и доброжелательных участников. Ориентируйтесь на них, а выпады против вас просто игнорируйте.

----------


## Киров

Какие то странные фото...эмоции отсутствуют полностью.Ни кто не рыдает над телами...полиции не видно...MilKA,прекрати выражаться,ты женщина,или мужик переодетый...

----------


## Milkaway

> Какие то странные фото...эмоции отсутствуют полностью.Ни кто не рыдает над телами...полиции не видно...MilKA,прекрати выражаться,ты женщина,или мужик переодетый...


 ... я рыжая, наглая и очччень стервозная бабёнка  ))) ... но, несмотря на этот вопиющий факт, фотографии погрома меня действительно впечатлили ...

----------


## Сидоренко

http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/04v/

----------


## Сидоренко

Как ни странно, но информация представлена  без искажений. 
Это для тех одесситов которые пока сидят по домам и не понимают, что их обворовали и продолжают делать это каждый день.
http://*************/news/predprinimateli_privoza_prinesli_v_m_riyu_30_tisya  ch_griven_v_plastikovom_pakete_524.html

----------


## Киров

Друзья,подскажите,где происходят события на4,9,10 фото...11 фото вроде как Степовая угол Мельницкая.

----------


## Antique

> Вы просто не обращайте внимания на несдержанные высказывания отдельных лиц. Уверяю вас, на этом форуме много совершенно адекватных и доброжелательных участников. Ориентируйтесь на них, а выпады против вас просто игнорируйте.


 Если я ничего не пишу, это не значит, что можно заниматься провокациями. 

На фоне всего сказанного мною, как-то бледно звучат контраргументы уличающие меня в совершенно надуманных вещах. Но главное, что по сути замечаний мне никто так и не возразил, а значит мои усилия не прошли впустую.

----------


## Antique

> Друзья,подскажите,где происходят события на4,9,10 фото...11 фото вроде как Степовая угол Мельницкая.


 Девятая фотография при всей её информативности достаточно загадочная. Несколько месяцев назад выдвигали версию о том, что это фото сделано у Пассажа, но близлежащие здания не совпадают.

----------


## Спокойствие

> ..11 фото вроде как Степовая угол Мельницкая.


  На 11-ой написано - Тираспольская .

----------


## Milkaway

... интересно, почему под несколькими фото погрома дата 4 ноября ... известно, что погромы начались 18 а закончились 22 октября .... погребальный обряд по традиции должен случиться как можно скорее ... что же потом происходило еще более недели ....

----------


## Спокойствие

> ... интересно, почему под несколькими фото погрома дата 4 ноября ... известно, что погромы начались 18 а закончились 22 октября .... погребальный обряд по традиции должен случиться как можно скорее ... что же потом происходило еще более недели ....


  Россия жила  по  Юлианскому календарю ( старый стиль) , а Франция - по Григорианскому календарю ( новый стиль).

----------


## Семирек

> ... интересно, почему под несколькими фото погрома дата 4 ноября ... известно, что погромы начались 18 а закончились 22 октября .... погребальный обряд по традиции должен случиться как можно скорее ... что же потом происходило еще более недели ....


 Все просто - старый и новый стиль. Отнимаем от 4 ноября 13 дней и получаем искомую дату - 21 октября. В России новый силь (Григорианский календарь) ввели большевики с февраля 1918 года.

----------


## Milkaway

... тогда это всё объясняет - про календарную реформу я как-то подзабыла ... спасибо...

----------


## brassl

Залил в Архив один из погромов, у нас был кадр с другой точки, поставил рядом (как хорошо что есть с чем и где сравнить  :smileflag: ). Еще раз спасибо Vitali P.

----------


## Vitali P

Пожалуйста!Bсегда рад помочь в хорошем деле! Сейчас покопался у себя в фотоальбомах и нашел пару открыток которых не обнаружил на OS, одну из которых выкладываю сейчас а вторую надо обработать в фотошопе. Могу ошибаться, но именно такой ещё не было, было много похожих. Вид из театра, Ришельевская 1908 год, отель Ришелье и дом Беллино-Фредерих.

----------


## Vitali P

> Залил в Архив один из погромов, у нас был кадр с другой точки, поставил рядом (как хорошо что есть с чем и где сравнить ). Еще раз спасибо Vitali P.


 Вы правы, одно и то же событие сфотографировано с разных точек. Только сейчас обратил внимание что у перевернутого вагона номер 223 на обеих фотографиях.Очень хорошо получилось!

----------


## Vitali P

Вот и вторая, немного убрал мусор в фотошопе. Хорошо виден отель "Ришелье". 1911 год.

----------


## brassl

> Пожалуйста!Bсегда рад помочь в хорошем деле! Сейчас покопался у себя в фотоальбомах и нашел пару открыток которых не обнаружил на OS, одну из которых выкладываю сейчас а вторую надо обработать в фотошопе. Могу ошибаться, но именно такой ещё не было, было много похожих. Вид из театра, Ришельевская 1908 год, отель Ришелье и дом Беллино-Фредерих.Вложение 5355237


 А вот в Архиве вид, один в один,только лошадь не совпадает, и при царе был свой фотошоп  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Вот и вторая, немного убрал мусор в фотошопе. Хорошо виден отель "Ришелье". 1911 год.Вложение 5355546


 У Вас лучше качество, заменю нашу, Спасибо!

----------


## Antique

> Вот и вторая, немного убрал мусор в фотошопе. Хорошо виден отель "Ришелье". 1911 год.Вложение 5355546


 А как вы определили, что фотография сделана в 1911-м году?

----------


## Milkaway

> Друзья,подскажите,где происходят события на 4 фото ...


 ... может быть это напротив нынешнего дома по Пантелеймоновской, 60 - там и сейчас парикмахерская ))) ... а слева видна часть дома, где теперь фотоцентр ,,Коника,, ... мне кажется, что очень похоже...

----------


## Antique

> Друзья,подскажите,где происходят события на 4..... фото


 Торговая ул., 20. Парикмахерская принадлежит Ксенофонту Козюличу.

----------


## Milkaway

> Торговая ул., 20. Парикмахерская принадлежит Ксенофонту Козюличу.


 ... таки да ...

----------


## Sergey_L

Нашел случайно документальное подтверждение наличия портрета Брежнева на привокзальной площади. Фото от 9 мая 1981 года. Помню этот портрет и даже звёздочки на нём. Брежнев висел на этом месте очень долго и, по словам мамы, для новой очередной звёздочки, четвёртой, ему пририсовывали недостающую площадь тела, отчего в итоге портрет оказался явно карикатурным и его сняли. Может есть у кого в загашниках весь портрет целиком?

----------


## Киров

Хорошо помню,что для при рисовки  очередной звезды,из огромного портрета сняли сегмент тела и вождь какое то время висел с дыркой в груди,что вызывало веселье...Во всяком случае помню,что люди смеялись в автобусе и мы ржали на работе.

----------


## Trs

Недавно совершил для себя запоздалое открытие, что за арбузным лотком на Конной угол Княжеского переулка, оказывается, всё это время была бетонная афишная тумба, но только без навершия. Нет ли у кого её фото целой?

----------


## Olga Volgshtein

> Какой вопрос - такой ответ. Так что...
> 
> 
> p.s. Может вам лучше сначала хотя бы среднюю школу окончить, а потом уже пытаться здесь писать.


 Ой. Создайте себе собственную закрытую тему.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ой. Создайте себе собственную закрытую тему.


  Может нам ещё из города уехать?

----------


## brassl

Мне показалось или что то есть общее с лесником Кузьмичем из "Особенности национальной охоты"?  :smileflag: 
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## VicTur

Вид с крыши нашего старого дома.
Огромное спасибо Jorjic'у за оцифровку.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо большое за фото!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Где это у нас такое? И что за длинные черные "фонари" висят над улицей? Какие то растяжки?

----------


## Ane44ka

> Где это у нас такое? И что за длинные черные "фонари" висят над улицей? Какие то растяжки?
> Вложение 5359159


  может Преображенская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Где это у нас такое? И что за длинные черные "фонари" висят над улицей? Какие то растяжки?
> Вложение 5359159


 Это довольно известный вид. Общепризнанно, что это дом Папудова. Правда, этой черной штуковины на других видах, вроде, не было.

----------


## heffalump1974

Снимки уважаемого *VicTur* напомнили: мама, работавшая с середины 70-х на "Эпсилоне" говорила, что среди заводчан тот корпус назывался "БАМ", а какие-то из соседних - "Тында" и почему-то "Кошкин дом"; помню что в пустовавший бывший жилой дом по спуску Вакуленчука (перед Строгановским мостом) их отдел переводили уже в 80-х.

----------


## Good++++

> Это довольно известный вид. Общепризнанно, что это дом Папудова. Правда, этой черной штуковины на других видах, вроде, не было.


 Если это дом Папудова, то он, наверное, в годы Великой Отечественной войны был частично разрушен со стороны Преображенской? 
Интересно, есть какие-то факты по этому разрушению?



> К сожалению Дом Папудова сильно пострадал во время Великой Отечественной войны. Его восстановили, но уже без архитектурных излишеств, только наполовину, т.е. первые два этажа. Во второй половине 70-х годов прошлого столетия городские власти дали разрешение группе энтузиастов во главе с инженером Одесского Гипропрома Г. Е. Лернером надстроить недостающие два этажа. Перед проектировщиками стояла непростая задача, т.к. несущие стены здания были слабыми и не рассчитанными на такую нагрузку. Г. Лернер предложил очень изящный выход из положения. Были изготовлены ж/б балки-струны (очень тонкие и высокие). Эти балки были уложены от одной наружной стены к другой наружной стене вдоль всего дома. Облегченные перегородки между квартирами были сделаны из камыша. И вот, когда работы были почти закончены, возник пожар, и вся надстройка сгорела. Пожарное управление категорически отказывалось дать разрешение на продолжение работ до тех пор, пока не будет изменен материал для перегородок. Много времени пришлось потратить Г. Лернеру и второму участнику строительства Г.Л. Бендерскому, чтобы оставить без изменения проектную документацию и закончить строительство.
> 
> На месте разрушенной части здания , уже в 90-е годы прошлого века , была построена стеклянная пирамида с магазинчиками для продажи цветов. Вот в этой, ныне не существующей части здания, в одной из квартир во время приезда в Одессу на киносъемки жила в 1918-1919 г.г. звезда немого кино Вера Холодная. (1893 – 1919 гг.). Заболев «испанкой», она умерла в этом доме 16 февраля 1919 года.

----------


## exse

Какой красавец на отходе:

----------


## brassl

> Какой красавец на отходе:
> 
> Вложение 5360387


 В архиве есть этот и второй вид с мая 2012  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Если это дом Папудова, то он, наверное, в годы Великой Отечественной войны был частично разрушен со стороны Преображенской?


 Разрушен он был гораздо раньше. Восточное крыло дома сгорело в 1921-м году и вскоре было разобрано.

----------


## exse

> В архиве есть этот и второй вид с мая 2012


 Ничем вас не обрадовать... Все у вас есть. 

А вот такая, вряд ли:


Одесса 41-43.

----------


## brassl

Та оно ж не у меня, а у НАС в Архиве :smileflag: 
А вот порта действительно нет,  спасибо.

----------


## VicTur

> Снимки уважаемого *VicTur* напомнили: мама, работавшая с середины 70-х на "Эпсилоне" говорила, что среди заводчан тот корпус назывался "БАМ", а какие-то из соседних - "Тында" и почему-то "Кошкин дом"; помню что в пустовавший бывший жилой дом по спуску Вакуленчука (перед Строгановским мостом) их отдел переводили уже в 80-х.


 Спасибо.
А вы, случайно, не знаете, может, кто-то из ваших знакомых среди работников «Эпсилона» поднимался на крышу высотного здания с фотоаппаратом? Мечтаю увидеть виды, сфотографированные оттуда в те годы.

----------


## Vitali P

> А как вы определили, что фотография сделана в 1911-м году?


  Просто на обратную сторону открытки посмотреть, там справа ещё и день стоит 10 Января 1911 г.

----------


## Vitali P

> А вот в Архиве вид, один в один,только лошадь не совпадает, и при царе был свой фотошоп


 Вас очень трудно чем-либо удивить! :smileflag: Но тем не менее постараюсь ещё раз. Как Вам довоенная улица Ленина?

----------


## heffalump1974

Спасибо за интересное задание, буду интересоваться среди знакомых, хотя, отнюдь не факт, что попадётся искомое. Всё же, что плановый отдел, что отдельные цеха (тот же 24-й) - места любителей не столь экстремальных развлечений.

----------


## Screech

группа "Одесса как она есть" начала нагло свой логотип на фото, взятые тут или у Брассла,ставить.....Противно именно то,что логотип группы ставят...Зачем?
Публикую только тут и в Фейсбуке!В Вконтакте толпа малолеток....

1896 год

----------


## Antique

> Просто на обратную сторону открытки посмотреть, там справа ещё и день стоит 10 Января 1911 г.


 А, вот оно что. Тогда действительно неоторую часть помещений здания занимал отель, правда в основном дом был известен находящимся в нём Южно-Русским промышленным банком.




> группа "Одесса как она есть" начала нагло свой логотип на фото, взятые тут или у Брассла,ставить.....Противно именно то,что логотип группы ставят...Зачем?
> Публикую только тут и в Фейсбуке!В Вконтакте толпа малолеток....


 Все массовые группы Вконтакте публикующие всякую всячину вроде "Типичный ..." являются пиратскими и предназначены для заработка владельцев посредством перепубликации ворованных материалов. Впрочем что касается исторических фотографий, то срок действия авторских прав в большинстве случаев исчерпан. В данном случае владельцев интересует реклама собственного ресурса, по-этому они ставят свой логотип на всё что возможно. 

Администрация Вконтакте в целом поощряет пиратство, можно сказать большее - это пиратская социальная сеть.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вас очень трудно чем-либо удивить!Но тем не менее постараюсь ещё раз. Как Вам довоенная улица Ленина?


 Да Вы просто загляните вот сюда в архив http://odessastory.info/index.php?cat=10172 и увидите, что удивить действительно трудно.

----------


## Jorjic

Так выглядела Дерибасовская в 1959 году.



А это фото выкладываю исключительно из вредности, учитывая интересы *OMF*. (Это просто первый кадр на пленке, который обычно уходит в брак).

----------


## Vitali P

> Да Вы просто загляните вот сюда в архив http://odessastory.info/index.php?cat=10172 и увидите, что удивить действительно трудно.


  Я просто так не сдамся! :smileflag:  У меня есть не пересмотренные французские, британские и американские газеты и журналы довоенных и военных времён, люблю скупать старьё по барахолкам. А сайт OS конечно самый лучший в сети по Одессе, единственная претензия к нему только то что трудно на нём найти интересующую тебя фотографию...

----------


## Screech

1896 год

----------


## Jorjic

> Я просто так не сдамся! У меня есть не пересмотренные французские, британские и американские газеты и журналы довоенных и военных времён, люблю скупать старьё по барахолкам. А сайт OS конечно самый лучший в сети по Одессе, единственная претензия к нему только то что трудно на нём найти интересующую тебя фотографию...


 И не надо сдаваться. Любой победе будем рады.
А в чем трудность поиска - все вроде разложено по полочкам. Вот Вашу последнюю открытку - открываешь альбом Ришельевская и почти сразу на нее попадаешь.

----------


## Screech

1893 год и другой одесский голова)

----------


## brassl

> Я просто так не сдамся! У меня есть не пересмотренные французские, британские и американские газеты и журналы довоенных и военных времён, люблю скупать старьё по барахолкам. А сайт OS конечно самый лучший в сети по Одессе, единственная претензия к нему только то что трудно на нём найти интересующую тебя фотографию...


 Кто ищет тот всегда найдет  :smileflag: 
А по сайту искать вроде не так трудно, либо по улице, либо по теме, их не так много. Главное что все в одном месте  :smileflag:

----------


## Screech

Вот что Вики говорит:
"В некоторых странах параллельно с еврейскими этнолектами и диалектами возникали (часто тайные) жаргоны или арго, в которых при сохранении грамматики окружающего языка корнеслов в значительной мере заменялся древнееврейскими и арамейскими корнями. Такие жаргоны известны в Иране, Грузии, Германии, Португалии."
И у нас?))

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот что Вики говорит:
> "В некоторых странах параллельно с еврейскими этнолектами и диалектами возникали (часто тайные) жаргоны или арго, в которых при сохранении грамматики окружающего языка корнеслов в значительной мере заменялся древнееврейскими и арамейскими корнями. Такие жаргоны известны в Иране, Грузии, Германии, Португалии."
> И у нас?))


 Думаю, что имеется в виду идиш. В России он, насколько я знаю, считался часто жаргоном.

----------


## Jorjic

Выкладываю это фото здесь, а не в загадках, так как сам не знаю точно адрес. О районе только догадываюсь. Может быть кто-то подскажет.

----------


## Milkaway

> Выкладываю это фото здесь, а не в загадках, так как сам не знаю точно адрес. О районе только догадываюсь. Может быть кто-то подскажет.


 ...возможно, окрестности ,,Январки,, - за домами явно промзона ...

----------


## Jorjic

> ...возможно, окрестности ,,Январки,, - за домами явно промзона ...


 Скорее всего, это исключено. Там есть интересная труба. Может быть, кто-то ее помнит.

----------


## Milkaway

> Скорее всего, это исключено. Там есть интересная труба. Может быть, кто-то ее помнит.


 ... почему?... на переднем плане одноэтажные постройки, характерные для Мельниц ( я помню еще лет 20 назад вокруг Январки было нечто подобное) ... на заднем плане видны части  подъёмных кранов, дымящаяся труба, скорее всего котельной, и слева крыши явно прпомышленного длинного корпуса ... вокруг все застроено ... врядли это может быть строительный майданчик ...

----------


## Antique

> Выкладываю это фото здесь, а не в загадках, так как сам не знаю точно адрес. О районе только догадываюсь. Может быть кто-то подскажет.


 У меня такое ощущение, что предприятие вдали - это Пивзавод Санценбахера.

----------


## Antique

Это пивзавод Санценбахера, а на переднем плане переулок сбоку (южнее) от завода возле проспекта Шевченко.

----------


## Jorjic

> У меня такое ощущение, что предприятие вдали - это Пивзавод Санценбахера.


 Думаю, что Вы правы. Судя по другим кадрам на пленке, это может быть там.

----------


## Antique

> Думаю, что Вы правы. Судя по другим кадрам на пленке, это может быть там.


 Я тут пригляделся карте Люфтваффе - это не упомянутый переулок, а скорее двор у общежитий Обувной фабрики (пр. Шевченко, 13). Возможно люди идут по проспекту Шевченко.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я тут пригляделся карте Люфтваффе - это не упомянутый переулок, а скорее двор у общежитий Обувной фабрики (пр. Шевченко, 13). Возможно люди идут по проспекту Шевченко.


 Скорее всего так и есть.

----------


## brassl

Как Вам такой порт?

----------


## OMF

> Так выглядела Дерибасовская в 1959 году.
> 
> 
> 
> А это фото выкладываю исключительно из вредности, учитывая интересы *OMF*. (Это просто первый кадр на пленке, который обычно уходит в брак).


 Ну вот так всегда... Как хороший кадр, так номера не видно. Впрочем, я сам виноват - я же просил выкладывать именно такие фото, где транспорт не является объектом съемки. 

Все равно, большое спасибо.

----------


## фауст

> Как Вам такой порт?


  Скорее всего это 1918 год ,а не 1917. 
В 1917 году австро-венгры в Одессе- могли быть только в качестве  военнопленных.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Скорее всего, это исключено. Там есть интересная труба. Может быть, кто-то ее помнит.


 Такая труба была только на пивзаводе Санценбахера. Ее конструкция позволяла ей, как флюгеру, поворачиваться в направлении наилучшей тяги, т. е. по ветру. Она всегда меня удивляла, когда я ходил мимо пивзавода в 35-ю школу. А вы моженте выложить другие фото этого района? Хочется вспомнить детство :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я тут пригляделся карте Люфтваффе - это не упомянутый переулок, а скорее двор у общежитий Обувной фабрики (пр. Шевченко, 13). Возможно люди идут по проспекту Шевченко.


 Люди идут по переулку параллельному пр. Шевченко. Там до сих пор сохранилось здание обведенное красным.Здание в центре и справа не сохранились. На их месте хрущевки. Похоже, что вместо развалюхи справа - дом по Р. Кармена, 11. Каменный забор справа уходит вдоль Р. Кармена. Это одно из мест Голопузовки. А какого года эти фотографии?

----------


## Jorjic

> Люди идут по переулку параллельному пр. Шевченко. Там до сих пор сохранилось здание обведенное красным.Здание в центре и справа не сохранились. На их месте хрущевки. Похоже, что вместо развалюхи справа - дом по Р. Кармена, 11. Каменный забор справа уходит вдоль Р. Кармена. Это одно из мест Голопузовки. А какого года эти фотографии?


 Это весна 1959 года.

----------


## Малиновский

> Как Вам такой порт?


 Супер фото!-Это немцы в порту?

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Как Вам такой порт?


 Шикарный вид! Спасибо!

----------


## Семирек

> Супер фото!-Это немцы в порту?


 Это австрийцы. По форме видно. И надпись под фото: Ost.-Ung. Feldpostamtes - австро-венгерская полевая почта.
На военнопленных эти бойцы не похожи (крайний правый стоит с винтовкой) - значит идентифицировать фото с полной уверенностью можно 1918 годом (март - ноябрь), а не 1917-м.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я просто так не сдамся! У меня есть не пересмотренные французские, британские и американские газеты и журналы довоенных и военных времён, люблю скупать старьё по барахолкам. А сайт OS конечно самый лучший в сети по Одессе, единственная претензия к нему только то что трудно на нём найти интересующую тебя фотографию...


  У нас еще есть блоги  :smileflag: 
http://www.odessastory.info/word/
Правда пока не раскрученные.

----------


## brassl

Ребята это Гагарина-Шевченко? 1 и 2 (большое спасибо Jorjic)

----------


## Antique

> Люди идут по переулку параллельному пр. Шевченко. Там до сих пор сохранилось здание обведенное красным.Здание в центре и справа не сохранились. На их месте хрущевки. Похоже, что вместо развалюхи справа - дом по Р. Кармена, 11. Каменный забор справа уходит вдоль Р. Кармена. Это одно из мест Голопузовки. А какого года эти фотографии?


 На фото Люфтваффе тут совершенно пустой участок, а левое ближнее здание никак не могло быть построено после войны - оно с элементами готики. К тому же в данном ракурсе при указанной вами позиции пивзавод рискует вообще не попасать в кадр.




> Ребята это Гагарина-Шевченко? 1 и 2 (большое спасибо Jorjic)


 Да, у перекрёстка. На фото: пр. Шевченко, 9 (дом для ИТР Водника) и 11.

----------


## феерический

> Ребята это Гагарина-Шевченко? 1 и 2 (большое спасибо Jorjic)


 Крайний дом реально напоминает угловой на Шевченко - Гагарина, но вот то, что по идее должно быть через дорогу, т.е. крайний левый участок кадра, не соответствует нынешнему. Более того, полуподвальные окна и какие-то арки тоже очень смущают. Мне кажется что это на Пастера.

----------


## brassl

Подъеду на выходных - посмотрю на Гагарина. 
А для Пастера, как по мне, для 1959 года немного не ухожено, очень похоже на глобальный новострой района, что ближе к Гагарина, хотя конечно могу и ошибаться.

----------


## Antique

> Крайний дом реально напоминает угловой на Шевченко - Гагарина, но вот то, что по идее должно быть через дорогу, т.е. крайний левый участок кадра, не соответствует нынешнему. Более того, полуподвальные окна и какие-то арки тоже очень смущают.


 Соответствует ) Это не комплекс зданий с воротами между ними (на фото, соответственно, отсутствуют ворота), а здания напротив - по левую сторону проспекта Шевченко. Сейчас всё покрылось пылью и заросло бурьяном.

----------


## brassl

А это ж Адмиральский, да ? (1,2,3) и опять спасибо Jorjic  :smileflag: 
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Antique

> А это ж Адмиральский, да ? (1,2,3) и опять спасибо Jorjic 
> Всем хорошего дня!


 Да, угловые здания с датами постройки на фронтонах.

----------


## феерический

> Соответствует ) Это не комплекс зданий с воротами между ними (на фото, соответственно, отсутствуют ворота), а здания напротив - по левую сторону проспекта Шевченко. Сейчас всё покрылось пылью и заросло бурьяном.


 Да, это может быть нечетной стороной Шевченко, но вот одноэтажное здание, примыкающее справа... Там же Романа Кармена?

----------


## Jorjic

> Крайний дом реально напоминает угловой на Шевченко - Гагарина, но вот то, что по идее должно быть через дорогу, т.е. крайний левый участок кадра, не соответствует нынешнему. Более того, полуподвальные окна и какие-то арки тоже очень смущают. Мне кажется что это на Пастера.


 То, что это район проспекта Шевченко сомнения не вызыват.

----------


## Antique

> Да, это может быть нечетной стороной Шевченко, но вот одноэтажное здание, примыкающее справа... Там же Романа Кармена?


 Романа Кармена проходит между сталинкой и старым одноэтажным домом, На фото виден въезд. 

Местоположение зданий не предусматривает вариантов, так как дом Водника уникален.

----------


## феерический

Местоположение зданий очевидно, так как я узнаю свой дом (Шевченко 7), вернее, его характерный угол в левой части кадра. Просто удивился по поводу одноэтажного строения...

----------


## malyutka_e

> а левое ближнее здание никак не могло быть построено после войны - оно с элементами готики.


 Это здание - часть пивзавода. Ни о какой послевоенной постройке речь не идет. Оно еще не уничтожено и его можно увидеть с Романа Кармена. За ним территория пивзавода.

----------


## Antique

> Это здание - часть пивзавода. Ни о какой послевоенной постройке речь не идет. Оно еще не уничтожено и его можно увидеть с Романа Кармена. За ним территория пивзавода.


 А, это то самое здание -я думал, что это иной дом и он рядом и одноэтажный. Тогда всё равно указанная точка съёмки не там, где вы указали, так как здание расположнено в отдалении, и сам ракурс таков, что видно и само здание без больших искажений. С точки в переулке ракурс был бы следующий: http://goo.gl/maps/x2hcm Если отойти назад к тротурау, то было бы лучше видно, но ненамного.

----------


## Antique

> Просто удивился по поводу одноэтажного строения...


 На проспекте Шевченко существовали и более интересные здания, например психбольница доктора Богрова.

Из неотгаданного: Дача Н. Шамраевского, Удельный переулок, 13а. Принесён в жертву ради постройки очередной бульварной высотки.

----------


## Milkaway

> Из неотгаданного: Дача Н. Шамраевского, Удельный переулок, 13а. Принесён в жертву ради постройки очередной бульварной высотки.


 ... если не изменяет память, его дочери - Нине Никитичне Шамраевской юный Валентин Катаев посвятил несколько стихотворений ... семья полковника - артиллериста Шамраевского жила в том же доме, что и семья Катаевых на Пироговской, 3 ... интересное фото ...

----------


## Ane44ka

Может еще здесь не было...
Французский бульвар 30 и 32

----------


## brassl

Таки было, вот тут и тут   :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> ... если не изменяет память, его дочери - Нине Никитичне Шамраевской юный Валентин Катаев посвятил несколько стихотворений ... семья полковника - артиллериста Шамраевского жила в том же доме, что и семья Катаевых на Пироговской, 3 ... интересное фото ...


 До революции этот дом значился по адресу Удельный переулок, 3, и мне кажется что совпадение номеров не случайно, я думаю, что в случае с Пироговской произошла ошибка. По крайней мере в справочнике "Вся Одесса, 1914" Одесского листка, адрес Н.П. (артиллерист, 15-я артбригада) и Н.И. Шамраевских указан именно в Удельном переулке, 3, причём в дом была проведена телефонная линия с номером 55-93. В справочнике 1911-года из Шамраевских только указана некая Александра Ивановна и тогда телефон ещё не провели.

----------


## Milkaway

> До революции этот дом значился по адресу Удельный переулок, 3, и мне кажется что совпадение номеров не случайно, я думаю, что в случае с Пироговской произошла ошибка. По крайней мере в справочнике "Вся Одесса, 1914" Одесского листка, адрес Н.П. (артиллерист, 15-я артбригада) и Н.И. Шамраевских указан именно в Удельном переулке, 3, причём в дом была проведена телефонная линия с номером 55-93. В справочнике 1911-года из Шамраевских только указана некая Александра Ивановна и тогда телефон ещё не провели.


 ... есть воспоминания, записанные семьёй известного коллекционера Анатолия Дроздовского (его семья проживала на Пироговской,3 практически с самого начала заселения дома и знала многих соседей) в которых упоминаются и Шамраевские и Алексинские, у которых также было домовладение по Фр. бульвару,19 (потом 23) ... видимо и дача и зимняя квартира по соседству тогда были в порядке вещей ...

----------


## Antique

> ... есть воспоминания, записанные семьёй известного коллекционера Анатолия Дроздовского (его семья проживала на Пироговской,3 практически с самого начала заселения дома и знала многих соседей) в которых упоминаются и Шамраевские и Алексинские, у которых также было домовладение по Фр. бульвару,19 (потом 23) ... видимо и дача и зимняя квартира по соседству тогда были в порядке вещей ...


 Это здание вполне могло быть зимней квартирой, многие так жили. Хотя может может кто-то из семьи перебрался на Пироговскую, например их дети.




> домовладение по Фр. бульвару,19 (потом 23)


 По обоим адресам расположены небольшие многоквартирные дома, причём в 1913-м году Алексинские не были домовладельцами, и жили в съёмной квартире на Французском бульваре, 19 в доме К. Хотовицкого. В последствии они могли переехать на Пироговскую, 3 так как первые дома комплекса начали сдавать где-то к 1913-му году.

Из alm_38_247-253 следует, что адрес Пироговская, 3 подтверждён Ниной Никитичной Шамраевской.

----------


## malyutka_e

> То, что это район проспекта Шевченко сомнения не вызыват.


 Уважаемому Jorjic-у большое спасибо за предотавленные фото  Новоаркадийской улицы. Порадовал, так порадовал. Жаль только мало :smileflag:  
9-й номер по пр. Шевченко построен еще до войны. В. Нетребский рассказывал, что в нем жили пленные немцы, которые строили окружающие его номера 11 и 13.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А, это то самое здание -я думал, что это иной дом и он рядом и одноэтажный. Тогда всё равно указанная точка съёмки не там, где вы указали, так как здание расположнено в отдалении, и сам ракурс таков, что видно и само здание без больших искажений. С точки в переулке ракурс был бы следующий: http://goo.gl/maps/x2hcm Если отойти назад к тротурау, то было бы лучше видно, но ненамного.


 Я попробовал нарисовать схему которая, как мне кажется, объясняет местоположение точки съемки и идущих на фоне пивзавода людей.

----------


## Antique

> Я попробовал нарисовать схему которая, как мне кажется, объясняет местоположение точки съемки и идущих на фоне пивзавода людей.


 Вот вот, я как раз склоняюсь ко мнению, что фото сделано с данного ракурса.

----------


## mlch

Хочу обратить внимание на очередного пирата. Заметил сегодня вот эту фотографию на Facebook. Водяной знак ОС старательно затерт и поверх него поставлен свой со ссылкой вот на это: http://public.od.ua/
При попытке пойти по ссылке обнаружил, что сайт у них еще не открыт.  :smileflag:  Вот так. Сайта еще нет, а наглым плагиатом уже занимаются.

----------


## Trs

Это паблик «Одесса, как она есть». Они меня забанили, когда я снова у них начал ругаться, что, мол, фото воруют, свои копирайты ставят, источники запрещают сообщать, да ещё и атрибутируют, придурки, как хотят. Довоенный вид Горсада — 1980-е! Фото Греческой площади, предоставленное Jorjic'ом (трамвайные пути и т. д.) — 1980-е!

----------


## Jorjic

> Это паблик «Одесса, как она есть». Они меня забанили, когда я снова у них начал ругаться, что, мол, фото воруют, свои копирайты ставят, источники запрещают сообщать, да ещё и атрибутируют, придурки, как хотят. Довоенный вид Горсада — 1980-е! Фото Греческой площади, предоставленное Jorjic'ом (трамвайные пути и т. д.) — 1980-е!


 Я тоже было туда сунулся, но быстро свалил. Малоприятная компания.

----------


## brassl

> Хочу обратить внимание на очередного пирата. Заметил сегодня вот эту фотографию на Facebook. Водяной знак ОС старательно затерт и поверх него поставлен свой со ссылкой вот на это: http://public.od.ua/
> При попытке пойти по ссылке обнаружил, что сайт у них еще не открыт.  Вот так. Сайта еще нет, а наглым плагиатом уже занимаются.


 Все начинается с пиратства  :smileflag:  Главное чтоб на пользу (Я первые фото в Архив у Одессика.нет увел  :smileflag: ).
 У нас все равно все более менее системно разложено для удобства.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Слободка-Романовка. Добавим фото в альбом?
Мост на Маловского? Похоже на заднем плане черепичный завод. Завод располагался в районе "Экипажа" ОНМА. Это факт.

----------


## Trs

По Маловского конка не ходила. Тогда она заходила по нынешней Краснослободской, а спускалась по Дюковской и Скидановскому. Это может быть линия в Кривую Балку, действовавшая в 1904–1913 гг.

----------


## Vitali P

Была такая фотография? Я не обнаружил такой на OS  в папках Воронцовский дворец и Военные фото, документы (Оккупация), может быть где-нибудь в других местах. http://jpg1.ru//i/EHJB8jXijjqa7veTeZRaepXkbe9wZD3zDqJ/

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> По Маловского конка не ходила. Тогда она заходила по нынешней Краснослободской, а спускалась по Дюковской и Скидановскому. Это может быть линия в Кривую Балку, действовавшая в 1904–1913 гг.


 Только что посмотрел карту 1910 года Висковского. Да, точно, конка поднималась по Краснослободской. 
Так что, на заднем плане все таки черепичный завод? Согласно карте, то да.

----------


## brassl

> Слободка-Романовка. Добавим фото в альбом?
> Мост на Маловского? Похоже на заднем плане черепичный завод. Завод располагался в районе "Экипажа" ОНМА. Это факт.
> Вложение 5369008


 То что была фото, это точно, а вот чего я ее в Архив не залил....

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> То что была фото, это точно, а вот чего я ее в Архив не залил....


  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Нашел ее у себя на компе, в папке не опознанное, может по этому и не выложил, разрешение намного лучше  :smileflag: 
По какому адресу выкладывать?
Так если почистить комп еще на один такой же архив хватит  :smileflag: 
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Jorjic

> Была такая фотография? Я не обнаружил такой на OS  в папках Воронцовский дворец и Военные фото, документы (Оккупация), может быть где-нибудь в других местах. http://jpg1.ru//i/EHJB8jXijjqa7veTeZRaepXkbe9wZD3zDqJ/


 А это не Алупка?

----------


## Antique

> Только что посмотрел карту 1910 года Висковского. Да, точно, конка поднималась по Краснослободской. 
> Так что, на заднем плане все таки черепичный завод? Согласно карте, то да.


 Может это кирпичный завод?




> А это не Алупка?


 О, да. Это же Воронцовский дворец в Алупке, на фото один из пары верхних львов.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Так выглядела Дерибасовская в 1959 году.
> 
> 
> 
> А это фото выкладываю исключительно из вредности, учитывая интересы *OMF*. (Это просто первый кадр на пленке, который обычно уходит в брак).


 На этих фото еще можно "уловить нотки" города времен войны.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Может это кирпичный завод? Хотя наверное нет, кирпичный завод располагался ближе к Маловского левее церкви.
> 
> 
> О, да. Это же Воронцовский дворец в Алупке, на фото один из пары верхних львов.


 Нет, все таки получается что это черепичный завод. Он был расположен за Балковской между Маловского и Краснослободской.

----------


## Jorjic

> На этих фото еще можно "уловить нотки" города времен войны.


 В чем эти нотки? Разве что забор стройки? Так сейчас мы (особенно я) живем просто в прифронтовом городе.

----------


## Antique

> Нет, все таки получается что это черепичный завод. Он был расположен за Балковской между Маловского и Краснослободской.


 Там же, на карте 1900-го года В.К. Фельдберга, обозначен кирпичный завод, но возможно позднее он просто сменил специализацию.

----------


## фауст

> Нет, все таки получается что это черепичный завод. Он был расположен за Балковской между Маловского и Краснослободской.


 Где железная дорога ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я тоже было туда сунулся, но быстро свалил. Малоприятная компания.


 Они даже не могут правильно подписать фото:http:/http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=522245374454932&set=a.3136504953144  22.86260.226998230646316&type=3&theater
Чтобы труднее было воровать, Брасслу надо ставить водяной знак по диагонали на все фото :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> О, да. Это же Воронцовский дворец в Алупке, на фото один из пары верхних львов.


 [/QUOTE]
Вот еще крымские фото плюс сам фотограф Хорст Грунд (Horst Grund)

----------


## Chulik

> 1893 год и другой одесский голова)


 Это же подпись самого Г. Маразли??? О_о

----------


## brassl

> В чем эти нотки? Разве что забор стройки? Так сейчас мы (особенно я) живем просто в прифронтовом городе.


  100%

----------


## brassl

> Они даже не могут правильно подписать фото:http:/http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=522245374454932&set=a.3136504953144  22.86260.226998230646316&type=3&theater
> Чтобы труднее было воровать, Брасслу надо ставить водяной знак по диагонали на все фото


 Та я вообще против знаков, пусть берут, авось на пользу  :smileflag: 
 А знак "стори", просто помогает быстро ориетироваться надо фото или нет, а то "наших" по всей сети уже много  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Все начинается с пиратства  Главное чтоб на пользу (Я первые фото в Архив у Одессика.нет увел ).
>  У нас все равно все более менее системно разложено для удобства.


 Я спокойно отношусь к размещению материалов с одних источников на других, если при этом заимствовании не отрезается или не затирается логотип источника, если таковой имеется. Но когда некоторые "умники" пытаются скрыть источник - ничего кроме гадливости это не вызывает.

----------


## Vitali P

Понятно! Со львом разобрались. А вот что скажут уважаемые участники форума насчёт вот такой картинки из британского журнала конца 19 века.  Нашел в сети статью Виктора Голованя :http:http://*************/statji/karantinnoe_kladbische_v_parke_shevchenko_976.html

----------


## Малиновский

> Понятно! Со львом разобрались. А вот что скажут уважаемые участники форума насчёт вот такой картинки из британского журнала конца 19 века.Вложение 5372333  Нашел в сети статью Виктора Голованя :http:http://*************/statji/karantinnoe_kladbische_v_parke_shevchenko_976.html


 Класс!И где эта могила?

----------


## Vitali P

> Класс!И где эта могила?


  В статье Виктора Голованя говорится;


> Не прошло и 50 лет, как была сломана стена Карантинного кладбища, расположенного на живописной местности рядом с Александровским парком. Кладбище представляло собой печальную картину полного разрушения всего, что на нём находилось. Пришедшее в окончательный упадок, оно вскоре было уничтожено


 . http://*************/statji/karantinnoe_kladbische_v_parke_shevchenko_976.html Исправил ссылку.

----------


## GAK

> Класс!И где эта могила?


 В центре Карантинного кладбища сегодня стоит памятник воинам-афганцам в парке Шевченко. И вовсе нет памятника тем, кто погиб в первой обороне Одессы. Осталась только цокольная часть башни, выполнявшая роль морга - помещения для освидетельствования умерших.В сов время здесь была пиротехническая мастерская парка, а затем пункт проката чего-то. В период "гласности" была начата пристройка кафе, но недостороено. Сейчас там временнорй закладкой пытаются сделать павильончик, очевидно для к/съёмки.

----------


## GAK

См. также ЖЖ Виктора Ивановича Голованя:http://vigolovan.livejournal.com/.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кстати о парке, скоро выйдет второй том Александровского парка.

----------


## Screech

> Это же подпись самого Г. Маразли??? О_о


 Ухты точно МАРАЗЛИ!!!!!!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> В чем эти нотки? Разве что забор стройки? Так сейчас мы (особенно я) живем просто в прифронтовом городе.


 Jorjic, в чем нотки? Kак сказать... еще неподросшие деревья, неизуродованные современной рекламой улицы и здания, какая-то «прозрачность» улиц что-ли. И на фото живы много людей которые помнят военную Одессу.

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic, в чем нотки? Kак сказать... еще неподросшие деревья, неизуродованные современной рекламой улицы и здания, какая-то «прозрачность» улиц что-ли. И на фото живы много людей которые помнят военную Одессу.


 Даже не знаю, что сказать. Ну, да, я еще жив. Но как-то "прозрачность" особенно послевоенной Одессы у меня энтузиазма не вызывает. Впрочем, это трудно объяснить.

----------


## VicTur

> Даже не знаю, что сказать. Ну, да, я еще жив. Но как-то "прозрачность" особенно послевоенной Одессы у меня энтузиазма не вызывает. Впрочем, это трудно объяснить.


 А может, вам стоит изложить ваши воспоминания в виде мемуаров? Наверняка вы помните много интересного и достойного памяти.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Даже не знаю, что сказать. Ну, да, я еще жив. Но как-то "прозрачность" особенно послевоенной Одессы у меня энтузиазма не вызывает. Впрочем, это трудно объяснить.


 Я имел в виду что в 40-е годы панорамы города лучше просматривались и перспектива улиц была более четкой. Просто разница между 1942 и 1959 не такая большая и в 1959-ом еще можно было видеть каким город был во время оккупации.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> В центре Карантинного кладбища сегодня стоит памятник воинам-афганцам в парке Шевченко. И вовсе нет памятника тем, кто погиб в первой обороне Одессы. Осталась только цокольная часть башни, выполнявшая роль морга - помещения для освидетельствования умерших.В сов время здесь была пиротехническая мастерская парка, а затем пункт проката чего-то. В период "гласности" была начата пристройка кафе, но недостороено. Сейчас там временнорй закладкой пытаются сделать павильончик, очевидно для к/съёмки.


 О какой башне идет речь и где она? Можно уточнить где точно находится павильон? На Сувороской аллее в парке за парапетом ближе к старым крепостным аркам было какое-то строение где зимой выдавали напрокат лыжи и санки. Тоже похоже на какой-то павильон? Это не о нем речь?

----------


## Viktor 7

Где это место? Взято здесь http://www.etoretro.ru/pic24980.htm

----------


## Лысый0

> Вложение 5375378Где это место? Взято здесь http://www.etoretro.ru/pic24980.htm


 Люсдорф. Тальвиг балки.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Вложение 5375378Где это место? Взято здесь http://www.etoretro.ru/pic24980.htm


 В Люстдорфе.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Всем хороших выходных!

----------


## Jaak Logus

Может у кого-то есть фото площадки, где размещалось кафе "Русский чай". Хотелось бы увидеть.

----------


## VicTur

На Одессастори давно лежит папка с фотографиями, котрые в Одессе в 1933 году снял Сименон (здесь). Вроде бы в основном архиве, который составляется Брасслом, этих фото ещё нет. Может, имеет смысл продублировать эти снимки в галерее Брассла, чтобы они также попали в общий архив? Правилами Одессастори такое допускается?

----------


## GAK

> О какой башне идет речь и где она? Можно уточнить где точно находится павильон? На Сувороской аллее в парке за парапетом ближе к старым крепостным аркам было какое-то строение где зимой выдавали напрокат лыжи и санки. Тоже похоже на какой-то павильон? Это не о нем речь?


 Вы правы. Это и есть та башня, из которой - из бывшего морга выдавали санки и лыжи.  Сохранилась только цокольная её часть. А прежде она была такой же, как сохранившаяся над морем башня с семиарочной стеной, служившая (в верхней своей части) как сторожевая башня карантина. Она никогда не была крепостной, т.к. крепость имела земляные бастионы, а только внутри неё - каменные строения - казармы и пр. 
Карантинное кладбище - единственное в городе кладбище, взятое решением облсовета под охрану государства, но никак не отмеченное охранными знаками. Зато сохранился цоколь башни, который даёт отличную возможность по сохранившимся планам восстановить границы кладбища. Полагаю, что гравюра в английском журнале очень не точна. По имеющимся планам территории карантина и в том числе кладбища, называемого Чумным, оно находилось вовсе не на склоне к Карантинной гавани порта, а на верхнем плато. Правда, самый край его, на котором и находится сохранившийся цоколь башни, действительно несколько как бы "сползает" вниз. Но не было никакой необходимости хоронить на самом краю, над обрывом. Из членов экипажа фрегата "Тигр", похоронено здесь пять человек, в т.ч. племянник капитана Джиффорда, похороненного на Старом кладбище со всеми воинскими почестями.

----------


## GAK

> что скажут уважаемые участники форума насчёт вот такой картинки из британского журнала конца 19 века.Вложение 5372333  Нашел в сети статью Виктора Голованя :http:http://*************/statji/karantinnoe_kladbische_v_parke_shevchenko_976.html


  Очень прошу сообщить название журнала, год, №. Заранее благодарен!
Г.А.Калугин

----------


## malyutka_e

Генри Уэлс Джиффард (капитае "Тигра") был похоронен на Старом христианском кладбище со всеми воинскими почестями.

----------


## GAK

> О какой башне идет речь и где она? Можно уточнить где точно находится павильон? На Сувороской аллее в парке за парапетом ближе к старым крепостным аркам было какое-то строение где зимой выдавали напрокат лыжи и санки. Тоже похоже на какой-то павильон? Это не о нем речь?


 Уточнение - эта башня находится ближе не к семиарочной стене с башней, а к памятнику Неизвестному матросу, напротив памятника воинам-"афганцам".

----------


## malyutka_e

> Очень прошу сообщить название журнала, год, №. Заранее благодарен!
> Г.А.Калугин


 Это не журнал а газета "The Illustrated London News"

----------


## Скрытик

> На Одессастори давно лежит папка с фотографиями, котрые в Одессе в 1933 году снял Сименон (здесь). Вроде бы в основном архиве, который составляется Брасслом, этих фото ещё нет. Может, имеет смысл продублировать эти снимки в галерее Брассла, чтобы они также попали в общий архив? Правилами Одессастори такое допускается?


  На ОдессаСтори нет правил  :smileflag: 
Это мои находки, то с чего начинался сайт ОдессаСтори. Я не против дублирования.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Уточнение - эта башня находится ближе не к семиарочной стене с башней, а к памятнику Неизвестному матросу, напротив памятника воинам-"афганцам".


 Вот эта "мертвецкая" башня.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Понятно! Со львом разобрались. А вот что скажут уважаемые участники форума насчёт вот такой картинки из британского журнала конца 19 века.Вложение 5372333  Нашел в сети статью Виктора Голованя :http:http://*************/statji/karantinnoe_kladbische_v_parke_shevchenko_976.html


 На данном фото - могила нижних чинов с Тигра. В статье на save.odessa.ua поимённо есть.



> Вот эта "мертвецкая" башня.


 Башня - морг. В башне находился морг. Там ожидали захоронения умершие в карантине или в пути.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Башня - морг. В башне находился морг. Там ожидали захоронения умершие в карантине или в пути


 Морг и мертвецкая - синонимы :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.
Всем хороших выходных!

----------


## malyutka_e

Снято с Мечникова угол Мясоедовской.

----------


## Jorjic

Искал совсем другое, а обнаружил вот это. Вроде, в архиве нет. Полагаю, что это 1954 год или около того.

 

2 *brassl*. Когда Вы начали собирать архив?

----------


## Milkaway

> Полагаю, что это 1954 год или около того.


 ... на этой фтографии слева на тротуаре видна урна для мусора - у меня вопрос: урны такого типа еще дореволюционные или более позднего времени ?...

----------


## brassl

Сейчас выложу. Спасибо большое.
А собирать Архив начал 30 апреля 2010 года  :smileflag:  А что?

----------


## Jorjic

> А собирать Архив начал 30 апреля 2010 года  А что?


 Просто я не вижу того, что считал, что там есть. В частности, сейчас я начал искать по просьбе фото места, где находилось кафе "Русский чай". Я точно его выкладывал, даже была по этому поводу большая дискуссия на форуме. Тогда же обсуждалось фото трамвайной остановки на Успенской угол Канатной (с той же пленки). Думаю, что это было в 2008 году. Теперь понятно, почему их нет в архиве. 
То, что я выкладываю сейчас, побочный эффкет этих поисков.

----------


## brassl

Хороший эфект, приятный. Спасибо еще раз!

----------


## Сидоренко

Отпроситься можно на несколько часов.

----------


## Сидоренко

«ЕСТЬ ЛИ ОППОЗИЦИЯ В ОДЕССЕ?»
ОБРАЩЕНИЕ ОДЕССИТОВ!

РУКОВОДИТЕЛЯМ и ДЕПУТАТАМ
ОППОЗИЦИОННЫХ и ДЕМОКРАТИЧЕСКИХ ПАРТИЙ

В результате незаконной приватизации коммунальной собственности одесситов, предприятий, рынков, земельных участков, побережья  Одессы, при полном попустительстве и бездействии органов государственной и судебной власти, местного самоуправления, территориальная громада утратила свою экономическую базу. 
Особенно остро этот вопрос возник для предпринимателей, осуществляющих свою деятельность на рынках, жители же города и области стали заложниками «коррупционного налога» на предпринимателей. 
Деятельность предпринимателей вывели за рамки правового поля украинского законодательства. 
Покупатели ощутили резкий скачок цен на продукты и товары первой необходимости, начался процесс обнищания Народа Украины.  
Нарушение прав и свобод, определенных Конституцией Украины и нормами Законов Украины, стали визитной карточкой Одесской областной государственной администрации и Одесского городского совета, судебной власти и правоохранительных органов в Одесской области.
Представители предпринимателей, общественных, профсоюзных,  правозащитных организаций проводят различные открытые публичные мероприятия, акции протеста, митинги, приглашая на них всех заинтересованных лиц и общественно-политических организаций.
Однако, как показывает практика, политические партии не принимают участия в отстаивании интересов территориальной громады Одессы. 
Складывается впечатление, что в городских и областных партийных структурах отсутствуют члены партий. Возникает вопрос, а есть ли партия, если отсутствуют члены партии на местах? И что это за партии, если их не интересуют вопросы развития региона, проблемы и нужды граждан?
 Возникает вопрос, для чего необходима такая партия? Неужели партийная работа не предполагает защиту интересов простых одесситов, у которых украли и продолжают красть коммунальную собственность? 
Если оппозиция растеряла всех своих членов организаций и сторонников, может необходимо об этом заявить, и быть честными перед своими избирателями. 
21 декабря 2012г. в 9 00, в Одессе на Думской площади 1, состоится митинг протест, который проводят общественные организации и приглашают присоединиться к ним оппозиционные партии. Возможно, Ваши партийцы законспирированы и ушли в глубокое подполье. Откуда появятся только накануне выборов Президента Украины в 2015г.  
Тогда хочется задать Вам последние вопросы, зачем такие партии необходимы вообще? И не стыдно ли Вам выступать от имени Народа Украины, не имея своих однопартийцев на местах, которые бы защищали интересы города и одесситов?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Снято с Мечникова угол Мясоедовской.


  Старожилы рассказывали, что именно в этом районе кладбища была похоронена Вера Холодная.

----------


## Good++++

> Старожилы рассказывали, что именно в этом районе кладбища была похоронена Вера Холодная.


 До недавнего времени была жива (а может и сейчас жива, мама с ней работала) одна женщина 1924 г.р., которая знала место захоронения Холодной (они жили на Мечникова возле кладбища вплоть до конца 90-хх годов, а в годы войны в оставшихся склепах прятались от бомбежки)...

----------


## Viktor 7

Взял здесь http://reibert.info/forum/showthread.php?t=17407&page=800Брошенная техника возле порта 41 год.

----------


## brassl

А чем Вам эта не понравилась ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Viktor 7

Не видел....каюсь :smileflag: . Но на второй фото качество всё таки получше будет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Может у кого-то есть фото площадки, где размещалось кафе "Русский чай". Хотелось бы увидеть.


 Я таки нашел эту пленку. Благодаря этому, по дороге нашлось еще кое-что. Так что, большое Вам спасибо.

----------


## Jorjic

Ну и еще с этой пленки - трамвайная остановка на Успенской угол Канатной.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Вот здесь есть кадры из фильма "Камертон" и немного кафе "Русский чай" http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/ODESSA/KAMERTON/kamerton.htm

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE]


> До недавнего времени была жива (а может и сейчас жива, мама с ней работала) одна женщина 1924 г.р., которая знала место захоронения Холодной (они жили на Мечникова возле кладбища вплоть до конца 90-хх годов, а в годы войны в оставшихся склепах прятались от бомбежки)...


 Ну и...

----------


## GAK

> Не расписывайтесь за всех,а то что на Привозе редко услышишь,но таки услышишь одесскую речь(надо уметь прислушаться) вовсе не означает,что одесситы-это типа вымершие доисторические ископаемые.


  Одесситы - это не те, что уехали, а мы с вами, здесь живущие и ей преданные "до гробовой доски"...
Любовь на расстоянии - это нонсенс!

----------


## Пушкин

> Одесситы - это не те, что уехали, а мы с вами, здесь живущие и ей преданные "до гробовой доски"...
> Любовь на расстоянии - это нонсенс!


  Расскажите это Жванецкому, Карцеву, Аркадию Львову, московской Одесской тусовке "Одеколон", Косте Швуиму, Изе Ражковскому и т.д. То что вы говорите - это нонсенс. любите не себя в Одессе, а Одессу в себе, неуклонно это буду повторять...

----------


## GAK

> Вот эта "мертвецкая" башня.


 Фото очень живописное, но со стороны аллеи башня видна лучше.

----------


## GAK

> На данном фото - могила нижних чинов с Тигра. В статье на save.odessa.ua поимённо есть.


 Нельзя ли поточнее, как найти эту статью?
Гибель фрегата "Тигр", 6-ти членов экипажа и пленение всех остальных стало национальной трагедией для Англии. Судно это было сначала в личном распоряжении королевы Англии, а потом передано военному ведомству в качестве учебного. Именно поэтому на нём находилось много курсантов - детей высокородных семей Англии. Видно в Одессу корабль пришёл для выпонения учебных целей - "пострелять". Что вышло из этого вы все знаете.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Фото очень живописное, но со стороны аллеи башня видна лучше.


 Со стороны аллеи башня вообще не видна, т к. она находится на уровне земли.

----------


## GAK

> Со стороны аллеи башня вообще не видна, т к. она находится на уровне земли.


 Башня возвышается над уровнем склона со стороны аллеи метра не три как минимум. Вижу её не меньше раза в неделю - живу рядом, в пер Нахимова уже 53 года.

----------


## GAK

> Башня возвышается над уровнем склона со стороны аллеи метра не три как минимум. Вижу её не меньше раза в неделю - живу рядом, в пер Нахимова уже 53 года.


 Поправка: ...метра на три (ну, может быть на 2,5)...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Гибель фрегата "Тигр", 6-ти членов экипажа и пленение всех остальных стало национальной трагедией для Англии. Судно это было сначала в личном распоряжении королевы Англии, а потом передано военному ведомству в качестве учебного. Именно поэтому на нём находилось много курсантов - детей высокородных семей Англии. Видно в Одессу корабль пришёл для выпонения учебных целей - "пострелять". Что вышло из этого вы все знаете.


 Читайте 2-й том книги "Александровский парк". Там вам подробно все объяснят. И о "Тигре" и о его команде.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Поправка: ...метра на три (ну, может быть на 2,5)...


 Если считать от поверхности воды, то на  все 23 - 23,5 метра :smileflag:

----------


## GAK

> Снято с Мечникова угол Мясоедовской.


 Спасибо! Уникалное фото. Но если с улицы, то почему здесь нет забора? Может быть снято НА территории кл.? Именно такие чугунные тумбы были вдоль главной аллеи, ведущей от ворот кл. с ул. Преображенской к входу в храм.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Спасибо! Уникалное фото. Но если с улицы, то почему здесь нет забора? Может быть снято НА территории кл.? Именно такие чугунные тумбы были вдоль главной аллеи, ведущей от ворот кл. с ул. Преображенской к входу в храм.


 Я указал только *направление* съемки, а не место.

----------


## GAK

> Если считать от поверхности воды, то на  все 23 - 23,5 метра


 Возможно, но у самой воды были две такие же другие башни, только "2-этажные", как единственная теперь, сохранившаяся с частью стены. Все четыре башни, ограждавшие карантин, есть на планах.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Возможно, но у самой воды были две такие же другие башни, только "2-этажные", как единственная теперь, сохранившаяся с частью стены. Все четыре башни, ограждавшие карантин, есть на планах.


 Не только на планах, но и на литографиях. Кроме того, есть всем известный подробный план Карантина, где расписаны все его постройки.

----------


## mlch

> Поправка: ...метра на три (ну, может быть на 2,5)...


  Вот снимок 2008-го года. Действительно, на пару метров возвышается. Но только этот перегиб склона как раз на пару метров ниже уровня аллеи.

----------


## heffalump1974

Уважаемый Jorjic, не могли бы Вы подсказать, какие именно "... товары" продавались в будущих кассах Аэрофлота?

----------


## VicTur

> Уважаемый Jorjic, не могли бы Вы подсказать, какие именно "... товары" продавались в будущих кассах Аэрофлота?


 Я прочёл вывеску как «Химические товары».

----------


## kravshik

> Вложение 5375378Где это место? Взято здесь http://www.etoretro.ru/pic24980.htm


 это вид на трамвайный мост в Люстдорфе..



*для Брассл-Если в галереи такого нет,забирай....*

----------


## kravshik

> Вот снимок 2008-го года. Действительно, на пару метров возвышается. Но только этот перегиб склона как раз на пару метров ниже уровня аллеи.


 А что с самой башней карантина-где был  музей Ципоркиса??? в каком она сейчас состоянии ,на сезон...не укрыли ли ее,ведь развалится.....

----------


## OMF

> Уважаемый Jorjic, не могли бы Вы подсказать, какие именно "... товары" продавались в будущих кассах Аэрофлота?


 Хозяйственные.

BTW, моя мать до войны жила на 4-м этаже этого дома (конечно, в коммуне). После возвращения из эвакуации им дали комнату в подвале на Ольгиевской, но почти сразу же - 2 комнаты в коммуне на той же Ольгиевской.

----------


## VicTur

> Хозяйственные.


 Я всё-таки буду отстаивать свою версию: «химические». Предпоследняя буква очень похожа на «и» и совсем не похожа на «ы». Шестая буква с конца скорее напоминает «ч», чем «в». Да и общая длина слова говорит в пользу моей версии: слово «хозяйственный» слишком длинно, на вывеске явно меньше букв.

----------


## Jorjic

> Уважаемый Jorjic, не могли бы Вы подсказать, какие именно "... товары" продавались в будущих кассах Аэрофлота?


 Честно говоря, я этого не помню, но там практически однозначно читается "Химические товары".



Ну и еще стоит напомнить, что тогда в СССР Хрущевым была объявлена "большая химия". Так что это была и дань моде.

----------


## Jorjic

Ну и тогда уже, раз зашел об этом помещении разговор, интерьер касс Аэрофлота в 1969 году.

----------


## brassl

> это вид на трамвайный мост в Люстдорфе..
> 
> 
> 
> *для Брассл-Если в галереи такого нет,забирай....*


 Да есть, в папке Люсдорф, с мая 2010 года лежит :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Вид на Практическую гавань, причал для пассажирских катеров в 1969 году. Видны "Прут", "Капелла", "Абрау-Дюрсо" (или уже "Юность"?).
Качесто, конечно, не очень, извините. Негатив очень слабый.

----------


## Lively

> Я всё-таки буду отстаивать свою версию: «химические». Предпоследняя буква очень похожа на «и» и совсем не похожа на «ы». Шестая буква с конца скорее напоминает «ч», чем «в». Да и общая длина слова говорит в пользу моей версии: слово «хозяйственный» слишком длинно, на вывеске явно меньше букв.


  В конце 50-х снимался фильм "Прыжок на заре". Я Об этом писал в ветке "Где в Одессе кино снимали", пост от 11 февраля 2011 года.  Вот один из кадров из этого фильма:  Может быть, конечно, для фильма специально вывеску сменили.

----------


## Лысый0

А вот напротив на углу действительно долгие годы был гастроном (вывеска на фото). На следующем углу ресторан "Волна" (с старинной внутренней начинкой кафе "Рабина" и верандой), а на последнем углу почта.

----------


## Milkaway

> Честно говоря, я этого не помню, но там практически однозначно читается "Химические товары".
> 
> Вложение 5386294
> 
> Ну и еще стоит напомнить, что тогда в СССР Хрущевым была объявлена "большая химия". Так что это была и дань моде.


 ... Одесса - справочник - 1957г. : ул. карла Маркса,15 - Магазин ,,Химические товары, реактивы и изделия из пластмасс,, ... 
... а магазин ,,Лаборреактив,, - на ул. Советской Армии, 38 ...

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот напротив на углу действительно долгие годы был гастроном (вывеска на фото). На следующем углу ресторан "Волна" (с старинной внутренней начинкой кафе "Рабина" и верандой), а на последнем углу почта.


 Да, тогда еще "Волна", а позже "Украина". А "Волна" переехала на старый морвокзал, на второй этаж.

----------


## Lively

> А вот напротив на углу действительно долгие годы был гастроном (вывеска на фото).


  А потом, там же - "Украинские вина."..

----------


## heffalump1974

Спасибо всем откликнувшимся на вопрос по хим-хоз-культ-товарам. Собственно, именно тот, указанный ув. *Lively* пост с фотографией из фильма и вызвал его.

----------


## Kamin

Дорогие коллеги! Магазин назывался "Химтовары", а в народе "химсбыт". Там  моя мама впервые покупала стиральный порошок "Новость".

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну и тогда уже, раз зашел об этом помещении разговор, интерьер касс Аэрофлота в 1969 году.


 В 70-80-е без изменений.

----------


## OMF

> Честно говоря, я этого не помню, но там практически однозначно читается "Химические товары".
> 
> Вложение 5386294
> 
> Ну и еще стоит напомнить, что тогда в СССР Хрущевым была объявлена "большая химия". Так что это была и дань моде.


 ОК, в таком размере таки да, "Химические".

----------


## OMF

> Вид на Практическую гавань, причал для пассажирских катеров в 1969 году. Видны "Прут", "Капелла", "Абрау-Дюрсо" (или уже "Юность"?).
> Качесто, конечно, не очень, извините. Негатив очень слабый.


 Это причал зимнего отстоя. Кроме Капеллы и Прута, там все остальные одесские катера, из них 3 Алмаза (Жемчужина, Опал и Сегед) и 3 Аркадии - на плаву, остальные Аркадии - на стапелях.
Насчет Абрау-Дюрсо есть сомнения, судов этого проекта в Одессе было несколько (Аджигол, Ай-Петри, Сарыч(?))

----------


## mlch

brassl, из этого источника фотографии брал?
Если нет - бери.  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> brassl, из этого источника фотографии брал?
> Если нет - бери.


 Wow, ну и пропаганда 

А вот фото Дерибасовской 1976 г. я раньше не видел. Постараюсь определить номера троллейбусов. За это - спасибо.

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот фото Дерибасовской 1976 г. я раньше не видел. Постараюсь определить номера троллейбусов. За это - спасибо.


 Вам троллейбус на Дерибасовской, которого Вы раньше не видели? Пожалуйста! Правда, извините, не 1976 год, а 1969.

----------


## mlch

> Wow, ну и пропаганда 
> 
> А вот фото Дерибасовской 1976 г. я раньше не видел. Постараюсь определить номера троллейбусов. За это - спасибо.


 Пропаганда в духе своего времени.  :smileflag:  Я ее, собственно и не читал. Достаточно начитались и наслушались в те годы.  :smileflag: 
А вот фотографии, действительно, интересные попадаются.

----------


## OMF

> Вам троллейбус на Дерибасовской, которого Вы раньше не видели? Пожалуйста! Правда, извините, не 1976 год, а 1969.


 Спасибо, таки не видел . Троллейбус новенький, а вот остановку на том месте я таки не помню. Хотя и в "Первом троллейбусе" она там была, но я думал, что это только для кино, как на просп. Шевченко. Очевидно, что за перекресток остановки перенесли уже после строительства переходов.

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо, таки не видел . Троллейбус новенький, а вот остановку на том месте я таки не помню. Хотя и в "Первом троллейбусе" она там была, но я думал, что это только для кино, как на просп. Шевченко. Очевидно, что за перекресток остановки перенесли уже после строительства переходов.


 Да, раньше остьановки устраивались до перекрестков. Потом, поначалу, было очень непривычно.

----------


## brassl

> Пропаганда в духе своего времени.  Я ее, собственно и не читал. Достаточно начитались и наслушались в те годы. 
> А вот фотографии, действительно, интересные попадаются.


 Спасибо большое. Все отсмотрю.

----------


## polvnic

Опять Решильевская:

----------


## malyutka_e

> brassl, из этого источника фотографии брал?
> Если нет - бери.


 Вот пример водяного знака для брассла :smileflag: .

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот пример водяного знака для брассла.


  Ну вы сначала на нас и за такой водяной знак "наезжали"  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, никто не пишет - сняли леса и забор с домов по Торговой между Елисаветинской и Пастера. Красота неописуемая!
И убрали забор, заканчивают первые этажи по Софиевской 9 и 11, Софиевскую 13 укутывают зеленой материей...

----------


## Лысый0

> Опять Решильевская:


 ... и второй троллейбус заворачивает с Дерибасовской на Ленина  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Также перекрасили бывший доходный дом еврейской общины на Ришельевской ул., 30 и в новые цвета. Схема покраски более контрастная и здание стало выразительнее, хотя мне нравилась прошлая красная цветовая гамма. И опять, же филенки покрашены не так как надо, там на самом деле более сложное обрамление.

 Забор на уровне первого этажа смущает, как бы не соорудили очередной уродливый аквариум, как на Жуковского/Александр. пр., например.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот уже и за этот домик взялись. Наблюдается интенсивное движение грузовиков. К чему бы это?

----------


## Antique

Как бы не разобрали незаметно это здание.

----------


## malyutka_e

И второй вопрос. Почему опустела эта стройка? Ни крана, ни людей, ни собак. Даже охраны нет. Как при взрыве нейтронной бомбы.

----------


## Viktor 7

> А вот уже и за этот домик взялись. Наблюдается интенсивное движение грузовиков. К чему бы это?


 Сносить его собираются.... Я об этом узнал ещё в прошлом году .Жаль красивый домик довели его в некоторых местах до развалин, если не путаю дача брата Де Рибаса.

----------


## Antique

> Если не путаю дача брата Де Рибаса.


 Это же конец ХІХ или начало ХХ века. Брата тогда уже давно не было.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Сносить его собираются.... Я об этом узнал ещё в прошлом году .Жаль красивый домик довели его в некоторых местах до развалин, если не путаю дача брата Де Рибаса.


 Дача де-Рибаса числится по адресу ул. Костанди, 104.

----------


## victor.odessa

Компания «Одессаоблэнерго» 20 декабря торжественно откроет на углу Пушкинской и Греческой улиц восстановленную трансформаторную подстанцию 1887 года.
Об этом сообщил сегодня председатель правления ПАО Александр Ниверчук.
По его словам, эта подстанция, созданная бельгийцами, была первой, которая подавала электроэнергию в Оперный театр.
Ниверчук добавил, что специалисты компании расчистили и привели в порядок подземную часть сооружения. А наземную восстановили в аутентичном виде. Как и раньше, «тумба» будет вращаться. Кроме того, к конструкции прикрепят памятную доску.

http://dumskaya.net/news/odessa-otrestavrirovannuyu-belgijskuyu-tumbu-ver-023410/

----------


## Antique

> Дача де-Рибаса числится по адресу ул. Костанди, 104.


 Журналиста Де-Рибаса?

----------


## malyutka_e

Конечно, Феликса

----------


## Trs

*Antique*, там первый этаж в полированном керамограните. Отвратительное зрелище, как по мне.

----------


## malyutka_e

Чего, молдавский дизайн. Вы такой чувствительный. Сейчас это сплошь и рядом.

----------


## Viktor 7

> Журналиста Де-Рибаса?


  Феликса Де Рибаса. Про журналиста не слышал. А район этот назывался дерибасовкой.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это же очевидно. А Феликс много писал в "Одесском листке", был журналистом.

----------


## Antique

> *Antique*, там первый этаж в полированном керамограните. Отвратительное зрелище, как по мне.


 А, понимаю, действительно ужасно, видел подобное в одном райцентре.




> Конечно, Феликса


 Спасибо.




> А район этот назывался дерибасовкой.


 Это было село Дерибасовка, а ул. Костанди бывшей центральной улицей. Село имело довольно чёткие границы, по-этому местностью его называть не совсем корректно. Однако за сто лет от села ничего не осталось кроме одной дачи. Но скорее всего большинство зданий были неказистыми, в деревне жили землепашцы.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Я указал только *направление* съемки, а не место.


 Ув. коллеги, прошу прояснить. На Мечникова вдоль территории кладбища был забор. Его остатки и сейчас можно там увидеть. 
Так что снимок никак не мог быть сделан с угла улиц. Это скорее всего одна из аллей кладбища.

И еще, кто-нибудь знает как кладбище освещалось ночью. Была система фонарей? В первые годы кладбища оно освещалось газовыми фонарями?

----------


## Скрытик

> И второй вопрос. Почему опустела эта стройка? Ни крана, ни людей, ни собак. Даже охраны нет. Как при взрыве нейтронной бомбы.


  Наверное потому же, почему и Кокон на Маяковского. Кризис бахнул...

----------


## Black_Shef

> Кстати, никто не пишет - сняли леса и забор с домов по Торговой между Елисаветинской и Пастера. Красота неописуемая!
> И убрали забор, заканчивают первые этажи по Софиевской 9 и 11, Софиевскую 13 укутывают зеленой материей...


 По поводу Пастера - согласен. Только теперь еще привели бы в порядок висящие провода, в т.ч. телефонные.

Так, теперь очень отчетливо видно контрастность с внутренними (дворовыми) стенами. Ну то, такое.....

----------


## Trs

Кокон на Маяковского опустел, потому что им запретили надстройку. По крайней мере, такие слухи ходили. Кстати, там опять активизировались строители. Дом зашивают утеплителем снаружи.

----------


## Скрытик

> Кокон на Маяковского опустел, потому что им запретили надстройку. По крайней мере, такие слухи ходили. Кстати, там опять активизировались строители. Дом зашивают утеплителем снаружи.


  Я читал на сайте горсовета о разрешении надстройки. Там еще в соседнем здании по Гоголя тоже надстройку 1 или 2 этажа разрешили, гостиницу строить будут. Но это было до кризиса. 
Я особо движений не заметил, недавно машину переобувал рядом.

----------


## Пушкин

> И второй вопрос. Почему опустела эта стройка? Ни крана, ни людей, ни собак. Даже охраны нет. Как при взрыве нейтронной бомбы.


 Ищут 100 миллионов долларов - такая сумма была озвучена...

----------


## Antique

> По поводу Пастера - согласен. Только теперь еще привели бы в порядок висящие провода, в т.ч. телефонные.


 Интерсно, починили ли перекрытия в подъезде на Елисаветинской. Потолок в подъезде в последнее время приобрёл параболическую форму.

----------


## Jorjic

> Интерсно, починили ли перекрытия в подъезде на Елисаветинской. Потолок в подъезде в последнее время приобрёл параболическую форму.


 Какой подъезд Вы имеете в виду? Могу поработать экспертом.

----------


## Antique

> Какой подъезд Вы имеете в виду? Могу поработать экспертом.


  Тот, который ближе к углу здания, вход с Елисаветинской улицы слева от арки. Состояние его совсем удручающее, хотя это был один из самых красивых подъездов здания. 

К слову вспомнилось, что именно в этом подъезде снимали один незначительный эпизод фильма Первый троллейбус.

----------


## Jorjic

> Тот, который ближе к углу здания, вход с Елисаветинской улицы слева от арки. Состояние его совсем удручающее, хотя это был один из самых красивых подъездов здания. 
> 
> К слову вспомнилось, что именно в этом подъезде снимали один незначительный эпизод фильма Первый троллейбус.


 Да, я эти съемки помню, наблюдал из окна.
Оттуда вывозили невероятное количество строительного мусора гигантскими самосвалами. По-моему, если разобрать весь дом, мусора было бы меньше. Эти два верхних этажа (как врут клеветники) купил кто-то о-о-о-чень крутой. И еще достраивает неслабую мансарду.

----------


## Jorjic

> Кстати, никто не пишет - сняли леса и забор с домов по Торговой между Елисаветинской и Пастера. Красота неописуемая!
> И убрали забор, заканчивают первые этажи по Софиевской 9 и 11, Софиевскую 13 укутывают зеленой материей...


 Да, я тоже собирался написать. Просто не мог подобрать адекватные способы благодарности благодетелям.
С ужасом думаю, как мне нужно будет благодарить тех же (или к тому времени других?) благодетелей, когда снимут забор на Елисаветинской, который уже много лет застит мне свет и из-за которого сыпется пыль и мусор. Правда, есть вероятность, что это не понадобится, еще дожить надо.

----------


## ebreo

День добрый, друзья. На одном из сайтов развернулась дискуссия вот за эту фотографию 

В источнике, откуда она взята, утверждается, шо это наша Одесса (1941 г.). Хотелось бы услышать мнение знатоков. 
P.S. Заранее прошу прощения, если такое фото уже обсуждалось, но на ветке найти не удалось.

----------


## malyutka_e

> День добрый, друзья. На одном из сайтов развернулась дискуссия вот за эту фотографию 
> 
> В источнике, откуда она взята, утверждается, шо это наша Одесса (1941 г.). Хотелось бы услышать мнение знатоков. 
> P.S. Заранее прошу прощения, если такое фото уже обсуждалось, но на ветке найти не удалось.


 Это не Одесса

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ув. коллеги, прошу прояснить. На Мечникова вдоль территории кладбища был забор. Его остатки и сейчас можно там увидеть. 
> Так что снимок никак не мог быть сделан с угла улиц. Это скорее всего одна из аллей кладбища.


 Еще раз повторяю. Я указал *НАПРАВЛЕНИЕ*, а не точку съемки. То есть, фотограф стоял на аллее кладбища со стороны Мясоедовской и Малороссийской, а не Привоза, например.


*[MOD] Злоупотребление оформлением*

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не Одесса


 100%-ю гарантию дает, как известно, только страховой полис, но я тоже так думаю. Как-то совсем не похоже.

----------


## Antique

> Это не Одесса


 Эту фотографию несколько лет назад выставляли на обсуждение два раза. Это Харьков, площадь Розы Люксембург. Здание вдали - дом №10 с гостиницей "Астория". Остальные здания перестроены. 

На форуме газеты Поиск есть парные кадры (было/стало):
http://forum.gp.dn.ua/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=1947&start=30

----------


## GAK

> Вот снимок 2008-го года. Действительно, на пару метров возвышается. Но только этот перегиб склона как раз на пару метров ниже уровня аллеи.


  Со стороны аллеи в башне есть дверь, через которую и выдавали санки-лыжи, а к ней с аллеи спускается бетонная лестница - стандартный марш "хрущёвки" и пандус, по которому пройтись намного приятнее. Слева на фото видны руинированные остатки пристройки к башне, в которой должно было быть кафе, но так и не была она достроена. В этой пристройке сейчас что-то происходит - похоже, что тоже готовится площадка для съёмки к/ф, т.к кладку камня делают даже без раствора.

----------


## Milkaway

... а есть какие-либо исторические сведения о том, сколько покойников могла ,,принять,, эта мертвецкая - помещение то маленькое - не штабелями же их туда укладывали ... карантин всё-таки ....

----------


## Black_Shef

> Интерсно, починили ли перекрытия в подъезде на Елисаветинской. Потолок в подъезде в последнее время приобрёл параболическую форму.


 Чинили только арки выходящие на Пастера и Елисаветинскую. Внутреннюю часть дома, тем более парадные не трогали.

Фонарь в своей парадной чинили своими силами, т.е. пригласили мастеров за свой счёт.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Фото Одессы 1996 года... Вроде не так и давно, но изменения есть... Отдельное спасибо автору за фото дома по М.Арнаутской 71.  http://yangur.livejournal.com/188623.html

----------


## SaMoVar

> Ну и еще с этой пленки - трамвайная остановка на Успенской угол Канатной.


 Остановка ОДЕССАПЛОДОВОЩХОЗ (воспоминания из детства )

----------


## Antique

> Чинили только арки выходящие на Пастера и Елисаветинскую. Внутреннюю часть дома, тем более парадные не трогали.


 Так перекрытия пребывая и далее в таком состоянии могут и рухнуть, реставрация фасадов - это полумера. В доме, насколько я понимаю, деревянные перекрытия?

----------


## Бум бам

> И второй вопрос. Почему опустела эта стройка? Ни крана, ни людей, ни собак. Даже охраны нет. Как при взрыве нейтронной бомбы.


  денег нет на достройку. а охрана в будке сидит

**************************

*Интересно, что об упомянутой башне не знает ни один из наших краеведов. Что это – часть старинного карантина или постройка более позднего времени, стилизованная под карантинную башню? Загадка, однако…*

----------


## Black_Shef

> Так перекрытия пребывая и далее в таком состоянии могут и рухнуть, реставрация фасадов - это полумера. В доме, насколько я понимаю, деревянные перекрытия?


 Согласен. Все вопросы к Инкор-групп

----------


## Пушкин

Вот такое ностальгическое видео попалось Одесса - 1984 год. :smileflag:  Наслаждайтесь


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPwL9CZkgfI
Может нам архив видео материалов составить?

----------


## GAK

> ... а есть какие-либо исторические сведения о том, сколько покойников могла ,,принять,, эта мертвецкая - помещение то маленькое - не штабелями же их туда укладывали ... карантин всё-таки ....


 Это было помещение лишь для "освидетельствования умерших", т.е. вскрытия, при необходимости, и выяснения причины смерти. А хоронили их на обозначенном на всех соответсвующих планах "Чумном" кладбище, где были отдельно участки для умерших от "заразных болезней" и отдельно - для всех прочих.

----------


## GAK

> денег нет на достройку. а охрана в будке сидит
> 
> **************************
> 
> *Интересно, что об упомянутой башне не знает ни один из наших краеведов. Что это – часть старинного карантина или постройка более позднего времени, стилизованная под карантинную башню? Загадка, однако…*


 Это одна из башен карантина, в нижней части которой (сохранившейся) было помещение для освидетельствования умерших. На фото та пристройка к башне, в которой планировалось кафе, а теперь вроде бы готовят её для киносъёмки (предположительно). Остальное об этом см. выше.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот такое ностальгическое видео попалось Одесса - 1984 год. Наслаждайтесь.


 Эх! Эти бы котлеты да без мух. Но, к сожалению, не бывает.

----------


## kafkastr

http://www.fotocommunity.de/search?q...M5Ijt9/pos/316

----------


## Jorjic

А это для меня новость. Дюссельдорф какой-то, а туда же.

----------


## GAK

> Это одна из башен карантина, в нижней части которой (сохранившейся) было помещение для освидетельствования умерших. На фото та пристройка к башне, в которой планировалось кафе, а теперь вроде бы готовят её для киносъёмки (предположительно). Остальное об этом см. выше.


 См. об этой стройке : http://dumskaya.net/news/pod-odesskim-parkom-shevchenko-razvernuli-stroit-023434/

----------


## Малиновский

> *Интересно, что об упомянутой башне не знает ни один из наших краеведов. Что это – часть старинного карантина или постройка более позднего времени, стилизованная под карантинную башню? Загадка, однако…*


 А чего загадка?Тут же фото выставлялось(наверняка есть на Одессастори),где карантинная стена являла собой, единое целое,вместе с этой вот башней.Там еще внизу,под стеной,небыло построенных красных пакгаузов.

----------


## brassl

В Архиве 9 100 файлов. Заходите.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот такое ностальгическое видео попалось Одесса - 1984 год. Наслаждайтесь
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPwL9CZkgfI
> Может нам архив видео материалов составить?


 Так вроде на ОдессаСтори можно небольшие ролики загружать. Ну или в блогах ссылки добавлять.

----------


## Antique

> А это для меня новость. Дюссельдорф какой-то, а туда же.


 Похоже сайт не поддерживает прямые ссылки на фото.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://trassae95.com/all/news/2012/12/15/sotrudniki-odesskogo-hudozhestvennogo-muzeya-na-stene-podvala-nashli-unikaljnuyu-starinnuyu-fresku-foto-4610.html
Внезапно.

----------


## Пушкин

> Так вроде на ОдессаСтори можно небольшие ролики загружать. Ну или в блогах ссылки добавлять.


  Пока пользуюсь сайтом только в режиме просмотра, наверно пора уже и свои фото, эссе и ссылки загрузить...

----------


## Пушкин

> http://trassae95.com/all/news/2012/12/15/sotrudniki-odesskogo-hudozhestvennogo-muzeya-na-stene-podvala-nashli-unikaljnuyu-starinnuyu-fresku-foto-4610.html
> Внезапно.


 Сюжет об этом, пару дней назад, показывали по ТВ...

----------


## GAK

> А чего загадка?Тут же фото выставлялось(наверняка есть на Одессастори),где карантинная стена являла собой, единое целое,вместе с этой вот башней.Там еще внизу,под стеной,небыло построенных красных пакгаузов.


 Всю вполне с историей башни ясно. Вот только непонятно, как это к моргу можно пристраивать кафе, да к тому же на территории охраняемого как бы государством кладбища:http://dumskaya.net/news/meriya-proverila-stroitelstvo-pod-odesskim-parko-023452/.
Конец света!

----------


## malyutka_e

Вопрос к брасслу. Такая была?

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот еще одна. Была?

----------


## brassl

> Вопрос к брасслу. Такая была?


 Да, была  :smileflag:

----------


## Малиновский

> Всю вполне с историей башни ясно. Вот только непонятно, как это к моргу можно пристраивать кафе, да к тому же на территории охраняемого как бы государством кладбища:http://dumskaya.net/news/meriya-proverila-stroitelstvo-pod-odesskim-parko-023452/.
> Конец света!


 Сейчас всё можно....время такое.

----------


## Antique

> А вот еще одна. Была?


 А сам альбом доступен для скачивания? Интересно, это на самом деле альбом или полноценная книга? До революции под альбом иногда имели введу книгу с иллюстрациями.

----------


## malyutka_e

Картинка лично для Кайзера Вильгельма (А. Вельможко)  :smileflag:  Этикетка от сигары начала прошлого века. Есть еще много разных изображений кайзера.

----------


## Milkaway

> http://trassae95.com/all/news/2012/12/15/sotrudniki-odesskogo-hudozhestvennogo-muzeya-na-stene-podvala-nashli-unikaljnuyu-starinnuyu-fresku-foto-4610.html
> Внезапно.


 .... совершенно внезапно ))) ... эти росписи давно известны не только сотрудникам музея, но и большинству художников, которые в этой самой части подвала заказывали подрамники и рамы для картин - там была мастерская .... правда и то, что тогда росписи были в плохом состоянии - вероятно, сейчас их привели в порядок и решили выдать за сенсацию ))) ...

----------


## Jorjic

Я прошу прощения, что выкладываю фото с персоналиями, но мне хочется показать как выглядели неформальные пляжи в то время. К сожалению, просто видового фото нет, приходится довольствоваться тем, что есть. Это пляж примерно в районе 8-й станции Фонтана, думаю 1956 год. Мои родители, и вместе с ними я, довольно много лет ходили именно туда, хотя нужно было пешком идти от Аркадии довольно прилично. Много позже, я услышал у геологов песню, в которой были слова: "Труднее до чистой воды дойти, чем пить из вонючей лужи". Я очень благодарен своим родителям.

----------


## феерический

> Я прошу прощения, что выкладываю фото с персоналиями, но мне хочется показать как выглядели неформальные пляжи в то время. К сожалению, просто видового фото нет, приходится довольствоваться тем, что есть. Это пляж примерно в районе 8-й станции Фонтана, думаю 1956 год. Мои родители, и вместе с ними я, довольно много лет ходили именно туда, хотя нужно было пешком идти от Аркадии довольно прилично. Много позже, я услышал у геологов песню, в которой были слова: "Труднее до чистой воды дойти, чем пить из вонючей лужи". Я очень благодарен своим родителям.


 С начала 50х годов начали намывать песок на одесских пляжах. Одновременно с этим построили на 8й станции железобетонный завод, который отливал блоки волнорезов. Мне кажется, что либо этот снимок сделан раньше, либо это фото сделано не там.

----------


## Jorjic

> С начала 50х годов начали намывать песок на одесских пляжах. Одновременно с этим построили на 8й станции железобетонный завод, который отливал блоки волнорезов. Мне кажется, что либо этот снимок сделан раньше, либо это фото сделано не там.


 Это ж откуда у Вас такая информация? Видимо, намывали там, где меня не было.

----------


## Good++++

> С начала 50х годов начали намывать песок на одесских пляжах. Одновременно с этим построили на 8й станции железобетонный завод, который отливал блоки волнорезов. Мне кажется, что либо этот снимок сделан раньше, либо это фото сделано не там.


 Насколько известно мне, это происходило с конца 50-х...

----------


## OMF

Ошибка на 10 лет - в начале 60-х. Я такие дикие пляжи тоже помню.

----------


## mlch

> С начала 50х годов начали намывать песок на одесских пляжах. Одновременно с этим построили на 8й станции железобетонный завод, который отливал блоки волнорезов. Мне кажется, что либо этот снимок сделан раньше, либо это фото сделано не там.


 Одесское противооползневое управление было создано в начале 60-х. Оно и начало намывать пляжи и строить волнорезы. Так что в 50-х 8-я станция выглядела именно так, как на фото.

----------


## феерический

Мой отец в 54м учился в школе на Французском бульваре и после уроков ходил через море к себе домой в переулок Дунаева. Он мне рассказывал о том как и когда намывали пляжи, что и как было на побережье, когда построили бетонный завод - эти темы меня всегда очень интересовали.

----------


## OMF

> Мой отец в 54м учился в школе на Французском бульваре и после уроков ходил через море к себе домой в переулок Дунаева. Он мне рассказывал о том как и когда намывали пляжи, что и как было на побережье, когда построили бетонный завод - эти темы меня всегда очень интересовали.


 Склонами и противооползневыми мероприятиями начали заниматься ПОСЛЕ оползня 1957-го года на Фонтане, когда пришлось переносить линию трамвая. Тогда и зашевелились, но при плановом хозяйстве работы были включены только в 7-летний план, т.е. ПОСЛЕ 1959 г. Без плана и решения партии в СССР нельзя было построить даже дворовой нужник...

BTW, на Ф.Б. не было и нет школ, а 35-ю построили то ли в 61-м, то ли в 62-м.

----------


## Good++++

Мой отец пришел в отряд АСПТР ЧМП в 1959 г., с первого дня основания этой организации... Именно эта организация и занималась подводными работами вдоль всего одесского побережья, начиная с 1959 г.

----------


## Milkaway

> BTW, на Ф.Б. не было и нет школ, а 35-ю построили то ли в 61-м, то ли в 62-м.


 ... Справочник Одесса 1957г - Школы - Кагановичский район - № 54, Пролетарский бульвар, 11 (средняя русская) ...

----------


## феерический

> BTW, на Ф.Б. не было и нет школ, а 35-ю построили то ли в 61-м, то ли в 62-м.


 Что Ви говорите? А школа №54? Вот в ней-то и учился отец. Сейчас там находится библиотека.
Более того, он точно помнит, как в 56м году бегал через море домой, там еще проводились съемки какого-то фильма и взрывали бочки с керосином, вот тогда-то и проводились работы по намыву песка в том районе.

----------


## mlch

> Что Ви говорите? А школа №54? Вот в ней-то и учился отец. Сейчас там находится библиотека.
> Более того, он точно помнит, как в 56м году бегал через море домой, там еще проводились съемки какого-то фильма и взрывали бочки с керосином, вот тогда-то и проводились работы по намыву песка в том районе.


 Мне жаль Вас огорчать, но берегоукрепительные работы и плановый намыв пляжей начались в начале 60-х. Тому есть множество свидетельств. И вряд-ли съемки фильма и подрыв бочек с керосином, которые наблюдал Ваш отец, существенно повлияли на начало этих работ. 
Как говорится - "В огороде бузина, а в Киеве - дядька"  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Эти фото датируются практически точно - это, скорее всего, 2-й курс института, то есть 1960-61 год. Наша группа на посадочных работах на склонах. Точное место, естественно не назову, но район Малого Фонтана.

----------


## феерический

> Мне жаль Вас огорчать, но берегоукрепительные работы и плановый намыв пляжей начались в начале 60-х. Тому есть множество свидетельств. И вряд-ли съемки фильма и подрыв бочек с керосином, которые наблюдал Ваш отец, существенно повлияли на начало этих работ. 
> Как говорится - "В огороде бузина, а в Киеве - дядька"


 Тут нет ничего "огорчательного", просто будет повод для еще одной увлекательной беседы и сопоставления фактов. Результатами потом поделюсь) Кстати, а кто что помнит за оползень в Отраде, в результате которого в море недалеко от берега образовался островок?

----------


## Lively

> ... Справочник Одесса 1957г - Школы - Кагановичский район - № 54, Пролетарский бульвар, 11 (средняя русская) ...


 Все верно. В послевоенное время помещений для школ не хватало, по необходимости приспосабливали более-менее подходящие. Школа №54 в доме 11а по Пролетарскому бульвару была открыта сразу после освобождения города. Последний в ней был 1963/1964 учебный год. Далее под этим номером была открыта школа на Черемушках, в районе ул. Якира. 
Школа № 35 была открыта в 1962 году  и часть учеников 54-й плавно перешла в 35-ю. Я в 54-й школе немного поучился в 1 классе, как раз в ее последний учебный год.
На снимке: "Ребята с нашего двора". 1961 год. Первый раз - в первый класс. (Мы жили Пролетарский бульвар 63, там где сейчас "Магнолия")

Справа - Саша Зуев. Очень талантливый пианист. Позже он учился вместе с Юрием Кузнецовым в школе Столярского. К сожалению, Александра уже давно нет в живых... А в ученике слева *malyutka_e* без труда узнает своего ныне здравствующего одноклассника по 35 школе..  :smileflag: 
ЗЫ. Первый намытый песок на нынешнем пляже "Дельфин" появился летом 1964 года. Сначала взорвали почти все скалы, на суше и в воде, убрали курени и лодки. Песок намывали через толстенную трубу, которая проходила по центральному пирсу и поворачивала сначала на южную часть пляже, а после его намывки - на северную, вплоть до лодочного причала.

Дополнено: Вот здесь можно почитать воспоминания Валентины Голубовской о послевоенной 54 школе.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... Сначала взорвали почти все скалы, на суше и в воде, убрали курени и лодки. Песок намывали через толстенную трубу, которая проходила по центральному пирсу и поворачивала сначала на южную часть пляже, а после его намывки - на северную, вплоть до лодочного причала.


 Наверное, так надо, но скалы безумно жалко. У нас там была любимая большая скала с гротом со стороны моря. Я с двумя друзьями проводил там очень много времени. Они учились в Грековке и ездили на этюды, а я с ними за компанию. Кстати, один из них отец того самого телевизионного Александра Гордона.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> ... Справочник Одесса 1957г - Школы - Кагановичский район - № 54, Пролетарский бульвар, 11 (средняя русская) ...


 В 54-й школе я училась в 1-2 классе в 1964-1966 гг. В связи с закрытием 54-й школы в третий класс нас всех перевели в 59 школу, а с четвертого класса -  учились уже в 35 й (она открылась в 1962)

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> . Последний в ней был 1963/1964 учебный год. Далее под этим номером была открыта школа на Черемушках, в районе ул. Якира. 
> Школа № 35 была открыта в 1962 году  и часть учеников 54-й плавно перешла в 35-ю. Я в 54-й школе немного поучился в 1 классе, как раз в ее последний учебный год.


 Перейти в 35 из 54-й было трудно, тк существовало такое понятие - "микрорайон", а наша (нечетная) сторона ФБ  относилась к 54-й, а потом - к 59-й школе
Последний учебный год в 54 школе - это 1965-66 гг. Мою первую учительницу звали Доня Яковлевна, а Вашу, случайно, не Эсфирь Моисеевна?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Что Ви говорите? А школа №54? Вот в ней-то и учился отец. Сейчас там находится библиотека.
> Более того, он точно помнит, как в 56м году бегал через море домой, там еще проводились съемки какого-то фильма и взрывали бочки с керосином, вот тогда-то и проводились работы по намыву песка в том районе.


 Точно! я с внучкой хожу в детскую библиотеку за книгами именно в свой 1-й класс. Жаль только, печки уже нет. У нас в классе печку углем топили  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Точно! я с внучкой хожу в детскую библиотеку за книгами именно в свой 1-й класс. Жаль только, печки уже нет. У нас в классе печку углем топили


 ... интересно было бы узнать, что же было там после школы ... или с того времени помещение было за библиотекой ?...

----------


## malyutka_e

> А в ученике слева *malyutka_e* без труда узнает своего ныне здравствующего одноклассника по 35 школе..


 Не узнал, старею :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> В 54-й школе я училась в 1-2 классе в 1964-1966 гг. В связи с закрытием 54-й школы в третий класс нас всех перевели в 59 школу, а с четвертого класса -  учились уже в 35 й (она открылась в 1962)


 С этого места поподробнее  Если у меня сходится арифметика, то мы должны были учиться в параллельных классах в 35-й (я плюс Lively были в выпуске 73-го года, т.е. в 64-м были во 2-м классе).

----------


## exse

> ЗЫ. Первый намытый песок на нынешнем пляже "Дельфин" появился летом 1964 года...


 Получается, что Отраду намывали позже Дельфина? 
Помню любили ходить в Отраду на горы песка, вдоль пляжа были протянуты трубы (где-то была фотография), а справа притопленная баржа. Но это был год 65-66.

----------


## GAK

Касательно возникшего вновь вопроса о названии города: Одессос-Одесса и пр. см.: http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/dalekoe-blizkoe/23859.php. Отзывы можно оставлять там же.

----------


## Lively

> Не узнал, старею


 Подсказал в репу.

----------


## GAK

> Снято с Мечникова угол Мясоедовской.


 А это точно не фотошоп?

----------


## феерический

> А это точно не фотошоп?


 А смысл?

----------


## Пушкин

> Касательно возникшего вновь вопроса о названии города: Одессос-Одесса и пр. см.: http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/dalekoe-blizkoe/23859.php. Отзывы можно оставлять там же.


  Опять всё надуманно... Да знаем мы что у де-Рибаса был прямой потомок  - внебрачный сын, которому дали фамилию  Сабир (Рибас на оборот) Рибас-Сабир, ассе до - Одесса, будем говорить что нет аналогии?
 И ни как не могу понять, почему Олег Дирибас  (а именно такая фамилия была присвоена его дедушке, судя по документам предоставленных Олегом)  упорно подписывается, хотя и с ошибкой Де-Рибас? Это же всё уже обсуждалось...

----------


## Antique

В неотгаданном удалось опознать ещё одно знание (если ранее не отгадали) - Дом Гаврила Людвиговича Сабо, Ясная ул., 8. Как жаль, что ограда демонтирована.


И интересно, откуда этот кадр. Я сомневаюсь, что это Одесса.

----------


## FIGOWA

> И интересно, откуда этот кадр. Я сомневаюсь ,что это Одесса


 тоже сомневаюсь что это Одесса...

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Столько соседей , столько одношкольников! В 1962 моя семья получила квартиру на Новоаркадиевской, 11-а. В 35-ю пошла в этом же году в 5 класс - кстати, 50-летие школы никак не отмечалось.... Помню, обследовав подходы к морю, "любовались" обрывистым берегом, на него вышли с Кирпичного переулка, вид довольно устрашающий, похоже после оползня - ступенями. Уже через год-два ходили в Отраду по оположенному спуску, еще через пару лет был намыт Дельфин и появились лестницы с переулков. Когда в санатории Чкалова был оползень, там отдыхал папин сослуживец и мы ходили к нему. впечатление сильное - сильно покосившийся лифт, аллеи парка, сползшие вместе с парковыми статуями, стволы деревьев, разорванные пополам... Рассказы очевидцев - сильный гул, дрожание земли, произошел оползень ночью, но народ гулял в парке...
 Это фото 66-68 гг, строительство яхтклуба.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Подсказал в репу.


 Какую репу? Что-то я совсем...

----------


## Trs

В репутацию.

----------


## Lively

> Какую репу? Что-то я совсем...


 Когда Вы нажимаете на звездочку в нижнем левом углу любого сообщения для того, чтобы выразить Ваше личное отношение к этому сообщению (репутация), у Вас имеется возможность дополнить свою оценку "да" или "нет" кратким сообщением. Это удобно и частенько используется для отправки кратких личных сообщений. Посмотреть эти сообщения (репу  :smileflag:  ) можно зайдя в свой кабинет... Кроме Вас эти комментарии никто не видит.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> В неотгаданном удалось опознать ещё одно знание (если ранее не отгадали) - Дом Гаврила Людвиговича Сабо, Ясная ул., 8. Как жаль, что ограда демонтирована.


 То, что это Отрада, я догадывалась, но не сообразила, что такая красивая ограда может быть изуродована. Мои дед и бабушка еще не женаты. На фото есть дата, я сейчас точно не вспомню, но точно раньше 1930  :smileflag: 
пс. в Одессастори нужно исправить  адрес (Ясная, 8)

----------


## Lively

> ...Когда в санатории Чкалова был оползень, там отдыхал папин сослуживец и мы ходили к нему. впечатление сильное - сильно покосившийся лифт, аллеи парка, сползшие вместе с парковыми статуями, стволы деревьев, разорванные пополам... Рассказы очевидцев - сильный гул, дрожание земли, произошел оползень ночью, но народ гулял в парке...


 Я уже как то писал об этом оползне. Выяснилось, что о нем мало кто помнит. Ваше сообщение - первое подтверждение. По сути, это был последний заметный оползень в городской черте (если не считать Черноморку - Дачу Ковалевского). Вроде бы это было в один год, когда штормом был разрушен высокий причал на бетонном пляже (Между нынешним "Дельфином" и "Стариком", под КИМС),  в 1963 году. (но память очень избирательна и легко можно ошибиться на год-другой). Потом "обрыв" превратили в "склоны", дренажные воды отвели в море и т.д и оползни прекратились...

----------


## brassl

> пс. в Одессастори нужно исправить  адрес (Ясная, 8)


 Исправил  :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> Я уже как то писал об этом оползне. Выяснилось, что о нем мало кто помнит. Ваше сообщение - первое подтверждение. По сути, это был последний заметный оползень в городской черте (если не считать Черноморку - Дачу Ковалевского). Вроде бы это было в один год, когда штормом был разрушен высокий причал на бетонном пляже (Между нынешним "Дельфином" и "Стариком", под КИМС), * в 1963 году. (но память очень избирательна и легко можно ошибиться на год-другой)*. Потом "обрыв" превратили в "склоны", дренажные воды отвели в море и т.д и оползни прекратились...


 Память не подвела .  Действительно, это было в 1963 (проверил по http://bibliotekar.ru/goroda/19.htm), хотя мне казалось, что 1964. Но это, наверное, потому, что бегали смотреть на покосившийся лифт (а ля Пизанская башня) больше уже по весне и летом 1964-го. Объем оползня был достаточно большим, чтобы основательно засыпать дорогу (будущую Трассу Здоровья). Не помню точно сколько, но очень долго лифт стоял в таком перекошенном состоянии - вероятно, выпрямляли уже при обустройстве склонов на этом участке побережья.

----------


## Jorjic

> Память не подвела .  Действительно, это было в 1963 (проверил по http://bibliotekar.ru/goroda/19.htm), хотя мне казалось, что 1964. Но это, наверное, потому, что бегали смотреть на покосившийся лифт (а ля Пизанская башня) больше уже по весне и летом 1964-го. Объем оползня был достаточно большим, чтобы основательно засыпать дорогу (будущую Трассу Здоровья). Не помню точно сколько, но очень долго лифт стоял в таком перекошенном состоянии - вероятно, выпрямляли уже при обустройстве склонов на этом участке побережья.


 Поначалу очень удивился, что совершенно не помню этого. А потом сообразил, что я в это время уехал на работу в Харьков после окончания института.

----------


## Antique

> То, что это Отрада, я догадывалась, но не сообразила, что такая красивая ограда может быть изуродована. Мои дед и бабушка еще не женаты. На фото есть дата, я сейчас точно не вспомню, но точно раньше 1930 
> пс. в Одессастори нужно исправить  адрес (Ясная, 8)


 Гм, действительно на табличке - 8-й. Тут на форуме верно указал, а в комментарии на Одессастори ошибся.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Гм, действительно на табличке - 8-й. Тут на форуме верно указал, а в комментарии на Одессастори ошибся.


 Не могу поставить Вам плюсик, но КАК по фрагменту двух окон   без особо узнаваемых элементов и несуществующему уже ограждению  Вы узнали дом? Я ходила с фото в руках, но только по Уютной вокруг домов Запорожченко, Потаповых, и так и не угадала  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Когда Вы нажимаете на звездочку в нижнем левом углу любого сообщения для того, чтобы выразить Ваше личное отношение к этому сообщению (репутация), у Вас имеется возможность дополнить свою оценку "да" или "нет" кратким сообщением. Это удобно и частенько используется для отправки кратких личных сообщений. Посмотреть эти сообщения (репу  ) можно зайдя в свой кабинет... Кроме Вас эти комментарии никто не видит.


 Привет Серега! У меня было подозрение, что это ты, но я не думал, что ты на этом форуме.

----------


## Jorjic

Еще одно фото с персоналиями, но и с попавшей в кадр достопримечательностью тех лет. На заднем фоне просматривается самострой за Аркадией - живописные курени с самодельными причалами, часто выдолбленные в скале. Это 1956 год, он просуществовал еще всего пару лет.

----------


## Jorjic

Очень странно, но в архиве я не обнаружил такого промежуточного вида Екатериниской площади.

----------


## Antique

> Не могу поставить Вам плюсик, но КАК по фрагменту двух окон   без особо узнаваемых элементов и несуществующему уже ограждению  Вы узнали дом? Я ходила с фото в руках, но только по Уютной вокруг домов Запорожченко, Потаповых, и так и не угадала


 По фотографии чувствовалось, что это отрада. В приморском районе свой особый дух и соответственно архитектура, правда я пытался найти искомое здание и в других частях города, там, где расположены городские особняки. У данного дома весьма примечательная ограда, что заставило вчера в очередной раз попытаться отгадать местоположение. Да и почему-то раньше мне казалось, что я её уже видел. Сложность отгадки состояла в том, что создавалось впечатление того, что здание имеет прямоугольные окна/ На фото заметно правда ряд отличительных черт - здание отдельностоящее, и расстояние между оградой и зданием очень небольшое. Вот именно расстояние до оградой послужило поводом для сравнения, хотя сначала сама мысль о том, что это то самое здание показалась невероятной.

----------


## netslov

таки интервенты были ?
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Odessa_French_intervention_1919.jpg?uselang=ru

----------


## Viktor 7

> таки интервенты были ?
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Odessa_French_intervention_1919.jpg?uselang=ru


  Ну а как жешь без них...http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...D0%BF%D0%B0%29

----------


## victor.odessa

У нас в архиве такой фотки нет.

Вложение 5420405

----------


## фауст

> У нас в архиве такой фотки нет.
> 
> Вложение 5420405


 Правая-то  ( чётная ) сторона улицы - почти и не изменилась за прошедшие 100 лет.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

А вот еще такое фото из журнала LIFE. Это бойцы союзников освобожденные из немецкого плена (ВОВ) перед отправкой домой через Одессу. Только где это? Станция Одесса-Порт? Вокзал? Добавите в архив?

----------


## exse

> У нас в архиве такой фотки нет.
> 
> Вложение 5420405


 Уже спрашивал, но фото  *victor.odessa* навеяло - может это тоже базар на Слободке?

----------


## Trs

Слишком много свободного пространства.

----------


## фауст

> Уже спрашивал, но фото  *victor.odessa* навеяло - может это тоже базар на Слободке?


 Нет. 
Трамвайчика 15-го нет .А без него никак.

----------


## Good++++

Это скорее всего Привоз.

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5422782Вложение 5422867

Такого Ланжерона пожалуй нет. Даю для филокартистов и оборотку

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5423100 Вложение 5423083

Такого ракурса в папке Дворец не нашел.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вложение 5423100 Вложение 5423083
> 
> Такого ракурса в папке Дворец не нашел.


 Файл 18/45

----------


## Лысый0

> Файл 18/45


 Пардонте! Хотя на фото 18/45 целого дерева справа не хватает  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5423288 Вложение 5423305
Такая открытка есть, но может кому интересно письмо.

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5423433
Ришельевская. Вроде нет.

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5423450 Вложение 5423457
Хаджибеевский парк. Довоенный.

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5423489 
Театр им. Луначарского  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

И опять эффект первого кадра на пленке. Это зима 1954 года. Маяка в нынешнем виде еще нет, только сооружается.

----------


## krust

> Такого Ланжерона пожалуй нет. Даю для филокартистов и оборотку


 Открытка довольно известная, в моей коллекции есть такая цветная. Но интересна она тем, что на ней одесский штемпель где дата 11.11.11

А вот это действительно редкая открытка, интересный вид и не частый штемпель:

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5428165

Еще один монумент "Отцу народов", 1947 г., естественно Одесса  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5428182

Типичный Одесский берег, конец 40-х.

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5428203
Такой была Екатерина до повторного восхождения на пьедестал  :smileflag: , 1947г.

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5428237

1955 г, Ланжерон, "массивчик" (по вашему "плиты"). Вдали виднеется вышка для прыжков в воду водной станции ДОСААФ. Там часто проводились водные праздники.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вложение 5428237
> 
> 1955 г, Ланжерон, "массивчик" (по вашему "плиты"). Вдали виднеется вышка для прыжков в воду водной станции ДОСААФ. Там часто проводились водные праздники.


  http://dumskaya.net/news/suki-skommunizdili-langeron-023541/
Посмотрели на фото, умилились, и забыли за тот пляж.

----------


## Лысый0

> http://dumskaya.net/news/suki-skommunizdili-langeron-023541/
> Посмотрели на фото, умилились, и забыли за тот пляж.


 Да, я как раз перед размещением прочитал решение Приморского суда (((. А еще про то, что судьи просят усилить  их защиту м их семьям... Ага, знает мышка чью пшенку сьела.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите (постарался ничего не пропустить из выложенного на форуме, если чего и упустил, все на компьютере, обязательно выложу). Большое спасибо за дополнения в Архив!!!!

----------


## heffalump1974

А не попадалась ли кому такая книга:
"_Собрание фасадов Его Императорским Величеством высочайше апробированных для частных строений в городах Российской Империи_"

----------


## kravshik

> Открытка довольно известная, в моей коллекции есть такая цветная. Но интересна она тем, что на ней одесский штемпель где дата 11.11.11
> 
> А вот это действительно редкая открытка, интересный вид и не частый штемпель:
> Вложение 5424711Вложение 5424712


 
Очень необычный вид .......большое спасибо за такой кадр.....

----------


## kravshik

> Нет. 
> Трамвайчика 15-го нет .А без него никак.


 а как по мне виднеются  вроде рельсы слева на снимке,в виде борозд,посмотрите.....внимательнее..между мужичком и грузовиком..причем явно параллельные и ровные,хотя могу ошибаться,но так как все свои тут ,давайте обсудим .....и еще время снимка интересно.....

----------


## exse

> .....и еще время снимка интересно.....


 1941-1942

----------


## brassl

До Нового года осталось пару дней. С меня, в праздники, аккордно сто фотографий (фото, люди, фотомастерские и т.д., есть дача Федорова по Даче Ковалевского, дома на Черноморской (обвалившаяся сторона) и много еще чего интересного). Присоединяйтесь! Все выложу в Архиве со ссылкой на приславшего.

----------


## malyutka_e

Сегодня ночью показывали фильм "Черноморочка". Одесская киностудия, 1959 год. Он есть в реестре у lingvik-а?

----------


## VicTur

> Сегодня ночью показывали фильм "Черноморочка". Одесская киностудия, 1959 год. Он есть в реестре у lingvik-а?


 Есть.
А вот «Путану» руки ещё не дошли занести в реестр.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE]


> Есть.


 А стоп-кадры из него есть?

----------


## Лысый0

Август 1964 г. Отрада. На заднем плане видна одна (левая) из двух барж.

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5435227
Август 1964 г. Панорама со спуска из Лейтенантского (Юнкерского пер.). Сравнивайте, в свете спора о производстве противооползневых мероприятий.

----------


## Лысый0

Апрель 1947 г. Малый переулок.

----------


## victor.odessa

> До Нового года осталось пару дней. С меня, в праздники, аккордно сто фотографий. Присоединяйтесь!


 Предлагаю создать в архиве папку "Города и сёла Одесской области".

Вложение 5435936Вложение 5435938Вложение 5435939Вложение 5435941

----------


## Jorjic

> Апрель 1947 г. Малый переулок.


 Потрясающе! Нет слов. Вся подборка - сплошной восторг!

----------


## Antique

Областная папка давно напрашивается.

----------


## Antique

В лесах: казначейство, улица Пастера, 16. Строительство окончено в 1906-м году

----------


## malyutka_e

Бывшая станция юных техников. Тенистая, 2

----------


## VicTur

> Бывшая станция юных техников. Тенистая, 2


 На самом деле — юных натуралистов, и, если не ошибаюсь, не бывшая, а действующая.

----------


## Antique

> Бывшая станция юных техников. Тенистая, 2


 Насколько я помню там расположено несколько другое здание с высокой остроконечной крышей.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите

----------


## Jorjic

> В лесах: казначейство, улица Пастера, 16. Строительство окончено в 1906-м году


 А что же это за башня на заднем плане?

----------


## Milkaway

> А что же это за башня на заднем плане?


 ... видимо, пожарная каланча Херсонского полицейского участка и пожарной каманды ... на этом месте сейчас 2 хрущевки ...

----------


## Jorjic

> ... видимо, пожарная каланча Херсонского полицейского участка и пожарной каманды ... на этом месте сейчас 2 хрущевки ...


 Извините, но если четная сторона улицы слева, то камера смотрит в сторону центра. А Херсонский участок (я, к сожалению, этого не помню, но так слышал) находился в самом начале улицы.

----------


## VicTur

> Извините, но если четная сторона улицы слева, то камера смотрит в сторону центра. А Херсонский участок (я, к сожалению, этого не помню, но так слышал) находился в самом начале улицы.


 Если камера смотрит в сторону Пересыпи, то чётная сторона Пастера как раз и будет слева.

----------


## Antique

> А что же это за башня на заднем плане?


 Да, это Херсонский полицейский участок, здание которого разрушено. Насколько сильно оно разрушено я затрудняюсь ответить, на том месте есть некая старая постройка,но мне не удалось её привязать к бывшему зданию. Всего в городе были три участка с башнями - Бульварный, Александровский и Херсонский. Как только я подумал о том, что впереди башня Херсонского участка, как буквально через несколько секунд смог определить место съёмки. до этого я пытался привязаться к треугольным фронтонам дальнего здания, но оказалось что фронтоны демонтированы в связи с надстройкой.




> Извините, но если четная сторона улицы слева, то камера смотрит в сторону центра. А Херсонский участок (я, к сожалению, этого не помню, но так слышал) находился в самом начале улицы.


 Тут есть маленькая особенность - Пастера начинается от спуска, а не от Преображенской. Камера смотрит в начало улицы.

----------


## Лысый0

> Потрясающе! Нет слов. Вся подборка - сплошной восторг!


 

В знак признательности, лично для Вас фото места, которого давно нет. Которое располагалось рядом с сооружением м/ж (казенщики всегда там играли в "орлянку"), а видно только здания по другому борту балки. Вы знаете, что было за штахетником  :smileflag: . И учителя знакомы.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, это Херсонский полицейский участок, здание которого разрушено. Насколько сильно оно разрушено я затрудняюсь ответить, на том месте есть некая старая постройка,но мне не удалось её привязать к бывшему зданию. Всего в городе были три участка с башнями - Бульварный, Александровский и Херсонский. Как только я подумал о том, что впереди башня Херсонского участка, как буквально через несколько секунд смог определить место съёмки. до этого я пытался привязаться к треугольным фронтонам дальнего здания, но оказалось что фронтоны демонтированы в связи с надстройкой.
> 
> Тут есть маленькая особенность - Пастера начинается от спуска, а не от Преображенской. Камера смотрит в начало улицы.


 Да, извините меня. То, что все улицы нумеруются от моря, я еще помню. Я сейчас вышел за хлебом и все понял. Нельзя долго безвылазно сидеть за компьютером.

----------


## Jorjic

> В знак признательности, лично для Вас фото места, которого давно нет. Которое располагалось рядом с сооружением м/ж (казенщики всегда там играли в "орлянку"), а видно только здания по другому борту балки. Вы знаете, что было за штахетником . И учителя знакомы.


 Спасибо. Место, конечно, знакомое. Но в 1956 году я уже два года как учился в другой школе. Здесь я учился только пока она была мужская.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Насколько я помню там расположено несколько другое здание с высокой остроконечной крышей.


 Вы правы, там другое здание. Меня сбила столку подпись Никитенко в его альбоме. А такого поблизости нигде не оказалось.

----------


## Antique

Не исключено, что это действительно где-то рядом, хотя здание могло не сохраниться. Например ещё несколько лет назад некие постройки существовали на соседнем участке, но были снесены после возведения многоэтажки.

----------


## Лысый0

> Спасибо. Место, конечно, знакомое. Но в 1956 году я уже два года как учился в другой школе. Здесь я учился только пока она была мужская.


 Не гарантирую, но постараюсь воспроизвести МУЖСКОЕ население 1958 г. выпуска. Сейчас, на вскидку, Степаненко - профессор химфака Политеха  :smileflag: . Просто Голландия далековато.

----------


## GAK

> Вложение 5428203
> Такой была Екатерина до повторного восхождения на пьедестал , 1947г.


 Если это бюст во дворе ОИКМ, то он там по сей день стоит.

----------


## Лысый0

Таким я помню "Пищевик". На фото достаточно известные в той Одессе люди. Средина 50-х.

----------


## Лысый0

> Если это бюст во дворе ОИКМ, то он там по сей день стоит.


 Ага, Гаванная 4. :smileflag: . И шо? Вы сотрудник музея?

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5440385

Где? Одесса 1948 г.

----------


## malyutka_e

Похоже на Лермонтовский

----------


## Milkaway

... да, фонтанчик с черепашками из Лермонтовского санатория ...

----------


## Лысый0

> Похоже на Лермонтовский


 Всем спасибо. Я бы в жисть не догадался. Грешил на фонтан в Парке Шевченко.

----------


## Киров

Коллеги,подскажите пожалуйста,где идут?Одесса ,вероятно 17 октября.

----------


## GAK

> Ага, Гаванная 4.. И шо? Вы сотрудник музея?


  Просто тот бюст Екатерины, что Вы показали, никуда ПОВТОРНО не восходил. Он таким и остался. А фигуру Императрицы для возрождённого памятника сделали полностью заново.
Жаль, что не сохранили барабан пьедестала, который я видел валяющимся на Суворова как раз напротив Военного спуска, по которому его, как видно "спустили", возле общественного туалета. Кажется, даже фотогорафировал.

----------


## Milkaway

> Жаль, что не сохранили барабан пьедестала, который я видел валяющимся на Суворова как раз напротив Военного спуска, по которому его, как видно "спустили", возле общественного туалета. Кажется, даже фотогорафировал.


 ... очень интересно - и когда это было ...

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## GAK

> ... очень интересно - и когда это было ...


 Годах в 1960-х. Там был и "диск" навершия профилированный...

----------


## GAK

> Годах в 1960-х. Там был и "диск" навершия профилированный...


 Рассказывали, что барабан этот свезли в худмастерскую на Онежской. Достоверность последнего не гарантирую - возможно, что это была другая мастерская...

----------


## GAK

К Новому Году новая версия происхождения названия Одессы: http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/dalekoe-blizkoe/23939.php.

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений. Заходите.

----------


## sashiki

Намедни фактик один забавный услыхал, единственными складами неразграбленными в 1917 году были коньячные, Мельницкая, угол Балковской... Их охраняли георгиевские кавалеры...

----------


## Trs

Купил наконец большую «Ауру Молдаванки» и увидел множество знакомых снимков с одессастори, Одессы на колёсах и трансфото (в т. ч. даже лично мною сканированное). К сожалению, очень часто атрибуция иллюстраций неверна: путаются годы, места, не указаны авторы. Жаль. Такое хорошее (и недешёвое) издание, столько фактов, такой объём информации — а с фотографиями — путаница. Оптимум примет эррату, если им прислать?

----------


## brassl

Есть немного дополнений.Заходите.
Всем участникам нашей ветки, удачи в номинации - Самых заметных личностей форума по итогам года!!!!

----------


## Малиновский

Это Сов.Армии.Ремонт Пассажа.

----------


## Antique

> Купил наконец большую «Ауру Молдаванки» и увидел множество знакомых снимков с одессастори, Одессы на колёсах и трансфото (в т. ч. даже лично мною сканированное). К сожалению, очень часто атрибуция иллюстраций неверна: путаются годы, места, не указаны авторы. Жаль. Такое хорошее (и недешёвое) издание, столько фактов, такой объём информации — а с фотографиями — путаница. Оптимум примет эррату, если им прислать?


 А для меня Ауры теперь не очень интересны, так как при имеющихся нынче справочниках Вся Одесса имена владельцев и род их занятий можно узнать самому. Наибольшую ценность представляют жизнеописания некоторых личностей. К сожалению в малой серии присутствовали ошибки с нумерацией зданий и подозреваю, что текст с тех пор не претерпел изменений.

Что до цены книг В.П. Нетребского и В.В. Шерстобитова, то в этом году она возросла в два раза. На мой взгляд больше 100-120 гривен книги такого объёма не стоят. От последних выпусков Ауры из за кусающейся цены пришлось отказаться, буду ходить в библиотеку.

----------


## Новоросс!

http://telegraf.com.ua/zhizn/zhurnal/odesskiy-port-fotografii-1869-goda-fotogalereya.html новая находка еще таких фото не было..только как их добавить в архив в большом разрешении.....

----------


## Новоросс!

http://telegraf.com.ua/zhizn/zhurnal/odesskiy-port-fotografii-1869-goda-fotogalereya.html       классные фотки все таки

----------


## VicTur

> Оптимум примет эррату, если им прислать?


 Сомневаюсь. Я общался с их руководством, и у меня создалось впечатление, что они совершенно не заинтересованы в качестве текста и достоверности содержания своих книг в целом. Поблагодарят за сигнал и оставят всё как есть.

----------


## mlch

> http://telegraf.com.ua/zhizn/zhurnal/odesskiy-port-fotografii-1869-goda-fotogalereya.html новая находка еще таких фото не было..только как их добавить в архив в большом разрешении.....


 Уже обсуждали. Это - Акерман.

----------


## Milkaway

> Сомневаюсь. Я общался с их руководством, и у меня создалось впечатление, что они совершенно не заинтересованы в качестве текста и достоверности содержания своих книг в целом. Поблагодарят за сигнал и оставят всё как есть.


 ... вопрос о качестве текста и достоверности содержания книг - вопрос скорее не к издателю, а к авторам ... Нетребский - очень больной человек, а Шерстобитов - очень специфический ... к тому же, оба два считаются авторитетными краеведами-мэтрами ... но отправить свои замечания и соображения Таубеншлаку, на мой взгляд, стоит  хотя бы потому, что в других книжках по истории Одессы практически всегда указывается, например, что фото для иллюстрации текста взяты из коллекции там Дроздовского или Губаря ... и здесь ссылка на источник фото и автора очень желательна ...

----------


## VicTur

Новость, которая, надеюсь, будет небезынтересна нашим форумчанам. В издательстве «Фридман А. С.» вышел в свет иллюстрированный каталог «Балконы Одессы».



Цена каталога — 240 грн.
В отличие от «Брам Одеси», «Балконы» не планировались быть и не являются полным перечислением всех существующих в Одессе старинных балконов. Это едва ли посильная задача, так как балконов у нас в разы больше, чем ворот, при этом один и тот же узор балконной решётки зачастую повторяется на целом ряде зданий. Но, как и в «Брамах Одеси», в новом каталоге также предпринята попытка рассортировать одесские балконы по художественным стилям.
Книга снабжена параллельным английским текстом.

----------


## brassl

С наступающим НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!! Удачи! Здоровья!!!
(сейчас постараюсь выложить в Архив последнюю обещанную подарочную "сотню". Заходите. За год в Архив залито
 более  2 500 файлов)

----------


## Пушкин

Всех с наступающим Новым Годом!!!! 
 А у меня такое..., простите за качество - х/ф "Мексиканец" - город Лос Анжелес)))), ой простите - окрестности Строгановского моста... :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Ну вот и все 
Все загрузил в Архив. Заходите. 
В общем Архиве 9 252 фото.
ВСЕМ ХОРОШИХ ПРАЗДНИКОВ!!!!

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну вот и все 
> Все загрузил в Архив. Заходите. 
> В общем Архиве 9 252 фото.
> ВСЕМ ХОРОШИХ ПРАЗДНИКОВ!!!!


 Спасибо за хорошую работу!
С наступающим Новым Годом! Удачи, здоровья и успехов.
Всем участникам тоже мои поздравления и наилучшие пожелания.

----------


## Antique

С наступающим!




> Новость, которая, надеюсь, будет небезынтересна нашим форумчанам. В издательстве «Фридман А. С.» вышел в свет иллюстрированный каталог «Балконы Одессы».


 А скоро ли выйдут в свет лестничные перилла?

----------


## SaMoVar

Всех с наступающим! Новых открытий!

----------


## Screech

Всех с наступающим!





Отрывок из киножурнала 1956 года. В Одесском парке отдыха имени Шевченко (Александровском парке) открылась детская железная дорога.
Работала четыре года. Общая длина составляла 520 метров, на ней курсировал один вагон.

----------


## ebreo

Выполз муж из-под стола,
На него шипит жена, 
Это не разлад семьи -
Мы встречаем год Змеи.
Выпьем за змею до дна, 
И простимся мы со скукой, 
Чтоб миновала нас беда, 
Чтоб год змеи не стал гадюкой!
Друзья, всех с наступающим 2013 годом!!!

----------


## polvnic

> Всех с наступающим Новым Годом!!!! 
>  А у меня такое..., простите за качество - х/ф "Мексиканец" - город Лос Анжелес)))), ой простите - окрестности Строгановского моста...


  3-й снимок напоминает Военный спуск перед Сабанеевым мостом, где ныне стройка.

----------


## malyutka_e

ФАЙЛ 19/9254 это Маячный переулок, а не семинария. Слева маяк, справа монастырь.

----------


## malyutka_e

> 3-й снимок напоминает Военный спуск перед Сабанеевым мостом, где ныне стройка.


 Эт-точно. Всех с наступающим 2013-м!
*А есть схема маршрута детского трамвая?*

----------


## brassl

Спасибо. Исправил

----------


## Jorjic

> 3-й снимок напоминает Военный спуск перед Сабанеевым мостом, где ныне стройка.


 Да, я тоже так думаю. А вот где сделан последний снимок как-то не могу сообразить.

----------


## Milkaway

> Да, я тоже так думаю. А вот где сделан последний снимок как-то не могу сообразить.


 ... похоже - Строгановский мост ... если присмотреться, то в правом верхнем углу просматривается характерная решетка ограды ...

----------


## Milkaway

... а четвертый кадр - лестница,ведущая от бульвара Жванецкого  вниз к Приморской - напротив бывшего судоремонтного завода ...

----------


## Пушкин

> 3-й снимок напоминает Военный спуск перед Сабанеевым мостом, где ныне стройка.


  Похоже, но по фильму несколько раз показывают Строгановской мост, не думаю что оператор бегал с камерой))), хотя...

----------


## Jorjic

> ... похоже - Строгановский мост ... если присмотреться, то в правом верхнем углу просматривается характерная решетка ограды ...


 По-моему у Строгановского моста другая отделка опор. Разве там был такой поперечный карниз или как это там называется по-научному?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Похоже, но по фильму несколько раз показывают Строгановской мост, не думаю что оператор бегал с камерой))), хотя...


 Это обычный монтаж. Оператор никуда не бегал.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Эт-точно. Всех с наступающим 2013-м!
> *А есть схема маршрута детского трамвая?*


 У OMF на сайте вроде видал.

----------


## Пушкин

> Это обычный монтаж. Оператор никуда не бегал.


 То есть снимал у Строгановского, а там весь фильм в этом р-не снят, и ради одного кадра побежал к Сабанееву?)))

----------


## Пушкин

Всех с наступающим Новым годом, пусть этот  год принясёт вам счастье и удачу!!!!

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот такое нашлось. 1911.

----------


## malyutka_e

> То есть снимал у Строгановского, а там весь фильм в этом р-не снят, и ради одного кадра побежал к Сабанееву?)))


 Оператор снимает то, что ему скажет режиссер.

----------


## Пушкин

> Оператор снимает то, что ему скажет режиссер.


  Дался вам это оператор в Новый год...)))

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Дался вам это оператор в Новый год...)))


 *Хороший ответ. Вы случайно не с Одессы?*

Всех с Новым годом!!!

----------


## zsoot

всех с наступающим!!!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Дался вам это оператор в Новый год...)))


 И то правда.

----------


## malyutka_e

кадры из фильма "Черноморочка". Знакомые места. В основном съемки велись у забора Воронцовского дворца, института Филатова (клуб), на Гоголя, на берегу моря и др. Где такой концертный зал ?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

С наступающим Новым Годом ! Пусть у вас будет все ХОРОШО !!!

----------


## VicTur

> 3-й снимок напоминает Военный спуск перед Сабанеевым мостом, где ныне стройка.


 Это и есть Военный спуск.

----------


## VicTur

> По-моему у Строгановского моста другая отделка опор. Разве там был такой поперечный карниз или как это там называется по-научному?


 Второй, пятый и шестой кадры — Строгановский мост и окрестности. На втором кадре даже наш старый дом виден.

----------


## VicTur

> кадры из фильма "Черноморочка". Знакомые места. В основном съемки велись у забора Воронцовского дворца, института Филатова (клуб), на Гоголя, на берегу моря и др. Где такой концертный зал ?


 А я не успел вовремя выслать вам свои скриншоты из «Черноморочки», как вы просили... Извините меня, пожалуйста — очень большая занятость сейчас.

----------


## VicTur

Всех форумчан и наш родной город в целом — с наступающим Новым годом!

----------


## arkoh

> . Где такой концертный зал ?


 С наступающим Новым Годом!

А зал думаю к/т Котовского

----------


## malyutka_e

> У нас в архиве такой фотки нет.
> 
> Вложение 5420405


 Теперь в архиве будут* все* иллюстрации из книги "100-летие Одессы" в нормальном качестве. Смотрите последние добавления. Еще раз с Новым годом!

----------


## FIGOWA

всех любителей истории славного города Одесса с наступившим 2013 годом!!!

----------


## Milkaway

... С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ !!! ... счастья!!! здоровья!!! удачи!!! ...интересных  поисков и потрясающих находок!!!

----------


## Antique

> Теперь в архиве будут* все* иллюстрации из книги "100-летие Одессы" в нормальном качестве. Смотрите последние добавления. Еще раз с Новым годом!


 Фотографии фотографиями, но текст не менее интересен. Я тут всё забываю выложить ссылку на сканы книги "Одесса 1794-1894" любезно предоставленные онлайн библиотекой "Central and Eastern European Marine Repository": http://www.ceemar.org/dspace/handle/11099/1050 Ещё раз с Новым годом!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Фотографии фотографиями, но текст не менее интересен. Я тут всё забываю выложить ссылку на сканы книги "Одесса 1794-1894" любезно предоставленные онлайн библиотекой "Central and Eastern European Marine Repository": http://www.ceemar.org/dspace/handle/11099/1050 Ещё раз с Новым годом!


 Это не сканы, а фотографии, отсюда и качество. Особенно "хорош" архиепископ Гавриил...

----------


## Antique

> Это не сканы, а фотографии, отсюда и качество. Особенно "хорош" архиепископ Гавриил...


 Да, сфотографировано, это я по привычке.

Давно не заходил на галерею Одессастори, и кое-что из нового мне показалось довольно любопытным, а по некоторым фотографиям я уточнил адрес в комментариях. Но особенно интересным мне показалась фотография амбулатории Лютеранской больницы. Как-то у Jorjic'a на фотографии можно было рассмотреть её утерянную барочную крышу на  заднем плане, сейчас же представилась уникальная возможность рассмотреть больницу до утери крыши вблизи. В 1910 - 1920-х годах нередко облик зданий часто формировала именно крыша, а не декор фасада (относится к Европе в целом). Адрес: Белинского ул., 11:

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Жуковского 13. Там такой интересный двор с галереей. И вообще само здание какое-то не "одесское". Такой стиль характерен для южной Европы. 
Кто-нибудь был в этом дворе?

----------


## VicTur

> Жуковского 13. Там такой интересный двор с галереей. И вообще само здание какое-то не "одесское". Такой стиль характерен для южной Европы. 
> Кто-нибудь был в этом дворе?


 Во дворе — нет, в парадном — да.




Балкон этого здания интересен вензелем. Согласно каталогу «Балконы Одессы», инициалы принадлежат Артуру Анатре.

----------


## Пушкин

> кадры из фильма "Черноморочка". Знакомые места. В основном съемки велись у забора Воронцовского дворца, института Филатова (клуб), на Гоголя, на берегу моря и др. Где такой концертный зал ?


  Третий кадр с конца - Админ. корпус Политеха на пр. Шевченко...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Вложение 5428203
> Такой была Екатерина до повторного восхождения на пьедестал , 1947г.


 Таким состояние памятника описано в "Окаянных днях" Бунина:
"Перед вечером был на Екатерининской площади. Мрачно, мокро, памятник Екатерины с головы до ног закутан, забинтован грязными, мокрыми тряпками, увит веревками и залеплен красными деревянными звездами. А против памятника чрезвычайка, в мокром асфальте жидкой кровью текут отражения от красных флагов, обвисших от дождя и особенно паскудных".

----------


## mandarin90



----------


## Antique

> Жуковского 13. Там такой интересный двор с галереей. И вообще само здание какое-то не "одесское". Такой стиль характерен для южной Европы. 
> Кто-нибудь был в этом дворе?


 Как рах для архитектуры Одессы первой половины ХІХ века характерны южноевропейские строительные традиции. К тому же подавляющее число архитекторов в те времена были итальянцами и иммигрантами в первом поколении, и следовательно получали специальное образование у себя на родине. То что представлено на фото вполне себе одесское, я своды такие уже неоднократно видел. Здание, кстати, реконструировано, оборудована закрытая лестничная клетка, установлены новые перила (вариация базового типа, я встречал образцы в ещё двух зданиях), балкон наверно не трогали, только Анатра свои инициалы вставил.

Архитекторы І-й половины ХІХ века: Боффо, Даллаква, Камбиаджо, Коклен (француз), О.М. Колович (серб), Моранди, Л.Ц. Отон, Скудиери, Торичелли, Ф. и Д. Фраполли, Шаль (француз).

----------


## mlch

Всех - с Новым годом!
Побольше интересных находок и поменьше огорчений и разочарований.

----------


## SaMoVar

Не могу уловить точку съёмки маяка... Может зеркалка? Хотя и в таком случае есть вопросы. С учётом того, что его взорвали в 1933 из-за угрозы оползня...
Прилагаю домик смотрителя с дубльгиса.

----------


## Antique

> Не могу уловить точку съёмки маяка... Может зеркалка? Хотя и в таком случае есть вопросы. С учётом того, что его взорвали в 1933 из-за угрозы оползня...
> Прилагаю домик смотрителя с дубльгиса.


 Так маяк вместе со зданием сполз. То что вы выделили красным, это совсем другое здание.

----------


## SaMoVar

Это, я полагаю, остатки того маяка на мысу...

А это то, что сейчас есть. Да - здание другое. Хотя похожее.

----------


## Milkaway

> Таким состояние памятника описано в "Окаянных днях" Бунина:
> "Перед вечером был на Екатерининской площади. Мрачно, мокро, памятник Екатерины с головы до ног закутан, забинтован грязными, мокрыми тряпками, увит веревками и залеплен красными деревянными звездами. А против памятника чрезвычайка, в мокром асфальте жидкой кровью текут отражения от красных флагов, обвисших от дождя и особенно паскудных".


 ... а таким был момент установки - спустя много лет ...

----------


## Menja

Вложение 5457168Вложение 5457167Вложение 5457164Вложение 5457165Вложение 5457166


Здравствуйте! Это кадры с фильма 1940 года "Моя любовь" с Лидией Смирновой, на которых, как мне кажется запечетлен Лермонтовский санаторий. Прошу экспертов проверить...Спасибо!

----------


## Antique

> Здравствуйте! Это кадры с фильма 1940 года "Моя любовь" с Лидией Смирновой, на которых, как мне кажется запечетлен Лермонтовский санаторий. Прошу экспертов проверить...Спасибо!


 Да, это он.

----------


## GAK

> Эт-точно. Всех с наступающим 2013-м!
> *А есть схема маршрута детского трамвая?*


  Ездил я на этом трамвае. Маршрут проходил там, где теперь площадка аттракционов - с ул Успенской и по кругу почти до забора парка Шевченко, где ворота входа были у начала нынешней пл. перед Аллеей Славы.

----------


## Serho

> Вложение 5457168Вложение 5457167Вложение 5457164Вложение 5457165Вложение 5457166
> 
> 
> Здравствуйте! Это кадры с фильма 1940 года "Моя любовь" с Лидией Смирновой, на которых, как мне кажется запечетлен Лермонтовский санаторий. Прошу экспертов проверить...Спасибо!


  Да это Лермонтовский. Львы и сейчас стоят тамже

----------


## VicTur

> Вложение 5457168Вложение 5457167Вложение 5457164Вложение 5457165Вложение 5457166
> 
> 
> Здравствуйте! Это кадры с фильма 1940 года "Моя любовь" с Лидией Смирновой, на которых, как мне кажется запечетлен Лермонтовский санаторий. Прошу экспертов проверить...Спасибо!


 Похоже, из одесских видов в «Моей любви» есть не только Лермонтовский санаторий. Обратили внимание на башенки на заднем плане?

----------


## Гидрант

> Ездил я на этом трамвае. Маршрут проходил там, где теперь площадка аттракционов - с ул Успенской и по кругу почти до забора парка Шевченко, где ворота входа были у начала нынешней пл. перед Аллеей Славы.


 
И я ездил  :smileflag: . Согласен с GAK - рельсы лежали примерно так, как на плане ("линейка" 2Гис намеряла мне длину 530 м). Садились с небольшой каменной платформы - по длине вагончика - с деревянными перилами и пятью-шестью ступеньками, тогда казавшимися высокими. Маршрут в направлении моря шёл почти вплотную к забору. Скорость - не быстрее пешехода; трасса ничем серьезным огорожена не была, во всяком случае попасть на рельсы было проще простого, и тогда "ватман" сгонял пронзительными звонками и голосовым сигналом (но без специфических выражений - дети всё же! :smileflag: )

ПС. А по другую, наружную сторону забора шёл 28-й маршрут, кольцо которого было чуть левее упомянутой GAK площади;  когда рельсы 28-го сняли, это место заняла обширная круглая клумба. Аллеи Славы во время существования трамвайчика фактически не было, т.е. аллея-то была, но памятник Неизвестному матросу только в 1960 установили, а перезахоронения на аллее стали производить много позже.

----------


## Milkaway

> Похоже, из одесских видов в «Моей любви» есть не только Лермонтовский санаторий. Обратили внимание на башенки на заднем плане?
> 
> Вложение 5458501
> Вложение 5458500


 ... похоже, что товарищи едут по главной аллее парка Шевченко - на заднем плане угол Сабанского пер. и Маразлиевской -доходный дом Маразли, снесенный в 1980м ...

----------


## SaMoVar

> ... похоже, что товарищи едут по главной аллее парка Шевченко - на заднем плане угол Сабанского пер. и Маразлиевской -доходный дом Маразли, снесенный в 1980м ...


 http://www.odessastory.info/albums/userpics/10172/0076_030_035.jpg
Очень похоже на то.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> ... похоже, что товарищи едут по главной аллее парка Шевченко - на заднем плане угол Сабанского пер. и Маразлиевской -доходный дом Маразли, снесенный в 1980м ...


 Очень интересная история снесенного дома.Дело в том,что квартира тогдашнего Первого секретаря Обкома партии Кириченко,выходила прямо на окна этого дома.Он жил на втором этаже дома по переулку Суворова дом 1.Потому и было принято решение снести дом напротив.На этом месте долгое время был пустырь.И лишь спустя много лет был выстроен дом,где сейчас расположен банк "Пивденный"...

----------


## VicTur

> ... похоже, что товарищи едут по главной аллее парка Шевченко - на заднем плане угол Сабанского пер. и Маразлиевской -доходный дом Маразли, снесенный в 1980м ...


 Всё-таки мне кажется, что товарищи «едут» в павильоне, а окружающая обстановка — это рир-проекция. Но даже если и так, то в любом случае антураж снимался в Одессе.

----------


## mlch

> ... похоже, что товарищи едут по главной аллее парка Шевченко - на заднем плане угол Сабанского пер. и Маразлиевской -доходный дом Маразли,* снесенный в 1980м* ...


 Почему то мне помнится, что он был снесен лет на пять раньше. Но могу ошибаться.

----------


## Milkaway

> Почему то мне помнится, что он был снесен лет на пять раньше. Но могу ошибаться.


 ... в 1975 - он еще был ( в детстве мы с родителями каждый день проходили мимо него на прогулку в парк) ... потом его снесли - я отчетливо помню руины и то, что нам пришлось  ходить в парк по другой стороне, что было очень не приятно, т.к. в тени от дома Маргулиса было холодно))) ... мне кажется, что его точно снесли в промежутке между 1978 и 1980 ...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> ... в 1975 - он еще был ( в детстве мы с родителями каждый день проходили мимо него на прогулку в парк) ... потом его снесли - я отчетливо помню руины и то, что нам пришлось  ходить в парк по другой стороне, что было очень не приятно, т.к. в тени от дома Маргулиса было холодно))) ... мне кажется, что его точно снесли в промежутке между 1978 и 1980 ...


 Milkaway, я тоже когда-то ходил через Сабанский переулок на море (Ланжерон), и помню как было прохладно на этой стороне. Мы поэтому всегда ее и выбирали чтобы в летний день отдохнуть от жары. Этот дом на самом деле какой-то холодный. Помню как от него веяло прохладой. Специфика камня дома?

----------


## Milkaway

> Milkaway, я тоже когда-то ходил через Сабанский переулок на море (Ланжерон), и помню как было прохладно на этой стороне. Мы поэтому всегда ее и выбирали чтобы в летний день отдохнуть от жары.* Этот дом на самом деле какой-то холодный. Помню как от него веяло прохладой. Специфика камня дома?*


 ... там, насколько я помню, в основном кирпич и бетон ... но возможно, дело не только в этом - по воспоминаниям известной одесской художницы Д. М. Фруминой бывший дом Маргулиса до 1956г принадлежал КГБ, потом его передали работникам искусства, а чекисты перебрались на Бебеля-Еврейскую. В доме Маргулиса жили семьи многих одесских художников и я помню, что дочь одного из них рассказывала, что бурые пятна (видимо от крови) на кафеле невозможно было вывести  - и такие пятна были у многих соседей по дому ...

----------


## Antique

> Milkaway, я тоже когда-то ходил через Сабанский переулок на море (Ланжерон), и помню как было прохладно на этой стороне. Мы поэтому всегда ее и выбирали чтобы в летний день отдохнуть от жары. Этот дом на самом деле какой-то холодный. Помню как от него веяло прохладой. Специфика камня дома?


 Специфика расположения в узком переулке многоэтажных зданий.

----------


## Abag

По по воду места этой фотографии http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=22617#top_  display_media
Мне кажется за плакатом улица Льва Толстого со стороны Соборной площади. Справа виднеется дом на пересечении Толстого и Коблевской, а слева крыша 121 школы.

----------


## Antique

> По по воду места этой фотографии http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=22617#top_display_media
> Мне кажется за плакатом улица Льва Толстого со стороны Соборной площади. Справа виднеется дом на пересечении Толстого и Коблевской, а слева крыша 121 школы.


 Попадание прямо в десятку! Подумать только, это было снято прямо у Соборки...

----------


## Пушкин

> Попадание прямо в десятку! Подумать только, это было снято прямо у Соборки...


  А фото здания которое было до 121ой школы, не попадалось?

----------


## Antique

> А фото здания которое было до 121ой школы, не попадалось?


 К сожалению, не встречал.

----------


## brassl

> К сожалению, не встречал.


  А разве это не оно слева?

----------


## Antique

> А разве это не оно слева?


 Так это же и есть школа. До школы, то есть до 1930-х на участке было расположено некое здание, которое до революции находилось на балансе города. В нём располагались Общеобразовательные мужские вечерние курсы, в частном порядке работал нотариус, может быть было что-то ещё....

----------


## brassl

Понял. Будем искать  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Вот есть только три фрагмента, целого здания нет 1 2 3 . Он?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Третий кадр с конца - Админ. корпус Политеха на пр. Шевченко...


 Это скорее институт Филатова.

----------


## Antique

> Вот есть только три фрагмента, целого здания нет 1 2 3 . Он?


 Вероятно он.

----------


## Пушкин

> Так это же и есть школа. До школы, то есть до 1930-х на участке было расположено некое здание, которое до революции находилось на балансе города. В нём располагались Общеобразовательные мужские вечерние курсы, в частном порядке работал нотариус, может быть было что-то ещё....


  Вроде синагога там была - это очень символично для города...

----------


## Пушкин

> Это скорее институт Филатова.


  Присмотрелся, таки Филатова...

----------


## Пушкин

А что было на месте нынешнего СБУ?

----------


## Antique

> А что было на месте нынешнего СБУ?


 Целый квартал жилых зданий.

----------


## Пушкин

> Понял. Будем искать


 http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=64&pid=13733#top_display_media 
А почему решили что это Еврейская 25? - это с какой стороны? :smileflag:  

Нашел http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=64&pid=10446#top_display_media 
 - это наверно до реконструкции или перестройки, интересно в каком году она произошла...

----------


## Antique

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=64&pid=13733#top_display_media 
> А почему решили что это Еврейская 25? - это с какой стороны? 
> 
> Нашел http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=64&pid=10446#top_display_media 
>  - это наверно до реконструкции или перестройки, интересно в каком году она произошла...


 В годы СССР конечно. Возможно в 1950-х так как трансформаторная подстанция не выглядит очень старой, а вход скорее всего замуровали именно для её размещения.

----------


## Vitali P

Такой Ленина Ришельевской 1931г я в архиве не обнаружил.Могу ошибаться.

----------


## Antique

> Вроде синагога там была - это очень символично для города...


  Навряд ли синагога была размещена на городской земле. По крайней мере среди молитвенных домов по данному адресу ничего не упоминается.

----------


## Vitali P

И такого горсада тоже...

----------


## brassl

А таких и не было  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Вроде синагога там была - это очень символично для города...


 ... по правилам того времени напротив  главного православного Собора Одессы никакой синагоги быть не могло ...

----------


## Пушкин

> ... по правилам того времени напротив  главного православного Собора Одессы никакой синагоги быть не могло ...


  Но была, Одесса не просто город, некоторые элементы архитектуры на православных храмах и синагогах - идентичны.

----------


## Milkaway

> Но была, Одесса не просто город, некоторые элементы архитектуры на православных храмах и синагогах - идентичны.


 ... дело не в архитектуре (старозаветные образы), а в идеологии того времени ... например в пределах квартала или даже нескольких кварталов от православного храма не могло быть храмов иноверцев (мусульман, иудеев, католиков, протестантов и др) ... для царской России это было в порядке вещей и в Одессе в этом смысле исключений не было ...

----------


## Пушкин

> ... дело не в архитектуре (старозаветные образы), а в идеологии того времени ... например в пределах квартала или даже нескольких кварталов от православного храма не могло быть храмов иноверцев (мусульман, иудеев, католиков, протестантов и др) ... для царской России это было в порядке вещей и в Одессе в этом смысле исключений не было ...


  Вы ошибаетесь, тем более что синагога это не иудейский храм или иудейская церковь - это дом собрания общины... В государстве Российском почти все религиозные учреждения, всех конфессий были на дотациях государства и государство играло не малую роль в регулировании множества вопросов. Одесса славилась как город вольных взглядов и  именно здесь еврейское просвещение нашло благодатную почву, от этого мы имеем большое количество различных школ, училищ и т.д. Да Государство регулировало количество тех или иных сооружений в разных частях (районах) города. Но всё же некоторые учреждения были, как говорится, бок о бок. На месте 121й школы могла быть не только синагога, а еврейская школа или училище или молельный дом... Вот как на Екатерининской и Базарной, напротив Армянской церкви - еврейское училище и таких примеров множество. Я уже не говорю о том что послушать орган  и пение кантора в Бродской синагоге, приходили и православные и католические священники и различные чиновники. У Г.Г. Маразли там было выкуплено кресло...

----------


## Пушкин

> Навряд ли синагога была размещена на городской земле. По крайней мере среди молитвенных домов по данному адресу ничего не упоминается.


  Возможно школа, надо посмотреть список адресов...

----------


## Пушкин

> В годы СССР конечно. Возможно в 1950-х так как трансформаторная подстанция не выглядит очень старой, а вход скорее всего замуровали именно для её размещения.


  нет, нет, реконструкция там была значительно раньше - полистайте фотографии рядом - там заметно...

----------


## inborz

> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=64&pid=13733#top_display_media 
> А почему решили что это Еврейская 25? - это с какой стороны? 
> 
> Нашел http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=64&pid=10446#top_display_media 
>  - это наверно до реконструкции или перестройки, интересно в каком году она произошла...


 
 Главная синагога. Вход с ул. Еврейской - после пристройки в торце, где и был собственно вход. Внутри есть дата ремонта 1899
Наверняка в том году еще не намечался перенос входа, иначе зачем было бы увековечивать дату ремонта где-то сбоку?

----------


## Antique

> нет, нет, реконструкция там была значительно раньше - полистайте фотографии рядом - там заметно...


 Всё же мне не удалось фотографий главного фасада с замурованным входом.




> Главная синагога. Вход с ул. Еврейской - после пристройки в торце, где и был собственно вход. Внутри есть дата ремонта 1899
> Наверняка в том году еще не намечался перенос входа, иначе зачем было бы увековечивать дату ремонта где-то сбоку?


 Обустройство двери со стороны Еврейской улицы не означает, что главный вход замуровали. По каким-то причинам понадобился дополнительный вход или выход.

----------


## Пушкин

> Главная синагога. Вход с ул. Еврейской - после пристройки в торце, где и был собственно вход. Внутри есть дата ремонта 1899
> Наверняка в том году еще не намечался перенос входа, иначе зачем было бы увековечивать дату ремонта где-то сбоку?


 Да да, я это и имею ввиду. А вы случайно не знаете какое здание было на месте 121ой школы на Соборке?

----------


## Milkaway

> Вы ошибаетесь, тем более что синагога это не иудейский храм или иудейская церковь - это дом собрания общины... В государстве Российском почти все религиозные учреждения, всех конфессий были на дотациях государства и государство играло не малую роль в регулировании множества вопросов. Одесса славилась как город вольных взглядов и  именно здесь еврейское просвещение нашло благодатную почву, от этого мы имеем большое количество различных школ, училищ и т.д. Да Государство регулировало количество тех или иных сооружений в разных частях (районах) города. Но всё же некоторые учреждения были, как говорится, бок о бок. На месте 121й школы могла быть не только синагога, а еврейская школа или училище или молельный дом... Вот как на Екатерининской и Базарной, напротив Армянской церкви - еврейское училище и таких примеров множество. Я уже не говорю о том что послушать орган  и пение кантора в Бродской синагоге, приходили и православные и католические священники и различные чиновники. У Г.Г. Маразли там было выкуплено кресло...


 ... я, конечно, в таких еврейских тонкостях не разбираюсь, но историю знаю неплохо ... а процентные нормы, а погромы, а всякие другие притеснения явного и скрытого хар-ра - и то, что Одесса в свое время действительно стала центром и сионизма и еврейского просвещения - это скорее не благодаря усилиям госчиновников и поддержки государства, а вопреки - под тотальным контролем соответствующих органов ... еще раз подчеркну, в России того времени,(и в Одессе в частности), где ПРАВОСЛАВИЕ фактически было государственной религией - возле Преображенского Собора - главного собора Одессы - в пределах одного или даже нескольких кварталов не могло быть ни синагоги, ни других учреждений, связанных с иными религиозными направлениями - это неоспоримый исторический факт ...  если у Вас есть конкретные доказательства обратного  - приведите их...
  ... Армянская церковь - принадлежала армянской же общине и своё культовое сооружение они построили там, где была возможность и подходящий участок ... или например, Свято-Ильинское подворье и церковь на Пушкинской и Молитвенный дом рубщиков кошерного мяса - на Малой Арнаутской - рядом, да, но уже на разных кварталах ...

----------


## Пушкин

> ... я, конечно, в таких еврейских тонкостях не разбираюсь, но историю знаю неплохо ... а процентные нормы, а погромы, а всякие другие притеснения явного и скрытого хар-ра - и то, что Одесса в свое время действительно стала центром и сионизма и еврейского просвещения - это скорее не благодаря усилиям госчиновников и поддержки государства, а вопреки - под тотальным контролем соответствующих органов ... еще раз подчеркну, в России того времени,(и в Одессе в частности), где ПРАВОСЛАВИЕ фактически было государственной религией - возле Преображенского Собора - главного собора Одессы - в пределах одного или даже нескольких кварталов не могло быть ни синагоги, ни других учреждений, связанных с иными религиозными направлениями - это неоспоримый исторический факт ...  если у Вас есть конкретные доказательства обратного  - приведите их...
>   ... Армянская церковь - принадлежала армянской же общине и своё культовое сооружение они построили там, где была возможность и подходящий участок ... или например, Свято-Ильинское подворье и церковь на Пушкинской и Молитвенный дом рубщиков кошерного мяса - на Малой Арнаутской - рядом, да, но уже на разных кварталах ...


   Армянская церковь - православная, собор на Пушкинской - на М.Арнаутской Синагога Резников, церковь  Греческая - православная (Кстати она вроде уже не греческая) на Екатериниской/Троицкой - на Троицкой Община евреев приказчиков (фактически синагога) там сейчас зал Униа и кабинет Штербуль, церьков на Жуковского где сейчас зал им. Л. Украинки - в переулке Нечипуренко - синагога, а вот насчет Соборной площади - надо посмотреть какие учреждения были в этом районе, к сожалению сейчас ответить не могу... Но то что потоки верующих не должны были пересекаться - это правда, государство следило за тем что бы не было религиозных стычек, да их в Одессе и не было, все стычки и погромы были на экономической почве...  

_"Тут уживаются упрямо
Хохол, татарин и еврей
 - костёл?
 - тудой…
 - к мечети?
 - прямо…
 - а синаго…?
 - А зохен вей!"

_ :smileflag: 
http://www.petergen.com/bovkalo/sp/odessa1914.html

----------


## translator

*Одесса 1931*

----------


## Пушкин

Подскажите, какая улица называлась Суворовской?

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите, какая улица называлась Суворовской?


 Малая Арнаутская.

----------


## malyutka_e

> *Одесса 1931*


 Шо, опять?

----------


## Jorjic

Бывают вечнозеленые, а бывают вечно раскрашенные.

----------


## Antique

> *Одесса 1931*


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1156228, но самое первое появление на форуме состоялось в этой теме, примерно в начале 2011-го года.

----------


## brassl

Вот такой у нас не было. Нашел в книжке, сканернул  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Бароновские мастерские???

----------


## VicTur

> государство следило за тем что бы не было религиозных стычек, да их в Одессе и не было, все стычки и погромы были на экономической почве...


 Снимите розовые очки.

----------


## netslov

Брассл -ищи рыщи пополняй http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergeypopov2566/view/588235/?page=0#preview

----------


## Пушкин

> государство следило за тем что бы не было религиозных стычек, да их в Одессе и не было, все стычки и погромы были на экономической почве...


 


> Снимите розовые очки.


 


> Но то что потоки верующих не должны были пересекаться - это правда, государство следило за тем что бы не было религиозных стычек, да их в Одессе и не было, все стычки и погромы были на экономической почве...


  Не надо резать контекст..

----------


## VicTur

> Не надо резать контекст..


 Ерунда остаётся ерундой — что в контексте, что вне оного.

----------


## Малиновский

Теперь и на русском языке вышла!

*"Одесса. величие и смерть города грез"*



http://www.setbook.com.ua/books/1586726.html?PHPSESSID=br9f568brba2ljflevoftgkp81




> Книга американского историка и публициста Чарльза Кинга — интереснейший и долгожданный труд по истории Одессы, города, который, по словам Марка Твена, представляет собой Америку в миниатюре. Одесса всегда была отдельным и при этом совершенно интернациональным явлением. Не имея древней истории, Одесса стала центром особой жизни, полной романтики, юмора и драматических событий. Чарльзу Кингу блестяще удалось показать своеобразие Одессы, авантюрный дух этого города и его непростую историческую участь.


 P.S.Иногда взгляд со стороны,более объективен чем тот,который находится в эпицентре.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ерунда остаётся ерундой — что в контексте, что вне оного.


  Как обычно пустое... И сколько раз просил ко мне не обращаться и игнорировать мои посты, которые к тебе не имеют никакого отношения...

----------


## brassl

> Брассл -ищи рыщи пополняй http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergeypopov2566/view/588235/?page=0#preview


 Большое спасибо! Почти все знакомо, но надо пересмотреть. 
Только вот пополнений в этом году больше не будет. Последние были, обещанные, новогодние.

----------


## Monra

почему не будет?

----------


## Лысый0

> почему не будет?


 Вопрос по теме  :smileflag:

----------


## фауст

Сегодня обратил внимание на дореволюционный указатель.
Скидановская 17.

----------


## Новоросс!

http://map.dazru.gov.ua/kadastrova-karta    Все желающие теперь могут внимательно изучить кому теперь принадлежит Город-Герой Одесса , по этой сылке размещена кадастровая карта ...в которой видно кому и какие куски города пренадлежат...гурвиц...боделан..сново гурвиц и костусев (рука не поднимается написать их фамилии с большой буквы..причастны к дерибану города... Поспотрите ...все побережье в частной собственности..парки (сквер Жанны Лябурб) и тд...Лески за поскотом уже порезаны на участки...вот всплывают экскрименты этих деятелей...не поленитесь гляньте.

----------


## Antique

> Сегодня обратил внимание на дореволюционный указатель.
> Скидановская 13.


 |Как-то он подозрительно свежо выглядит для этой местности да и здание наверное советского времени.

----------


## VicTur

> Как обычно пустое... И сколько раз просил ко мне не обращаться и игнорировать мои посты, которые к тебе не имеют никакого отношения...


 Запретить тебе просить я, сам понимаешь, не могу. Проси на здоровье. К безосновательным просьбам я серьёзно не отношусь.
Всё, мне надоело. Я со своей стороны прекращаю этот диалог. Бессмысленно говорить с человеком, который на диалог не способен.

----------


## фауст

> |Как-то он подозрительно свежо выглядит для этой местности да и здание наверное советского времени.


  Здание на вид ветхое.
http://goo.gl/zpa9r

----------


## Новоросс!

Каждый может  ознакомиться что например начало улицы Дерибасовской и памятник Дерибасу с сквером который спускается к Польскому спуску также частная собственность  с последующим строительством на этом месте многоэтажного здания...скоро и Дюк будет на частном участке стоять и тд.

----------


## Jorjic

> http://map.dazru.gov.ua/kadastrova-karta    Все желающие теперь могут внимательно изучить кому теперь принадлежит Город-Герой Одесса , по этой сылке размещена кадастровая карта ...в которой видно кому и какие куски города пренадлежат...гурвиц...боделан..сново гурвиц и костусев (рука не поднимается написать их фамилии с большой буквы..причастны к дерибану города... Поспотрите ...все побережье в частной собственности..парки (сквер Жанны Лябурб) и тд...Лески за поскотом уже порезаны на участки...вот всплывают экскрименты этих деятелей...не поленитесь гляньте.


 А как там понять где чье? Я вижу только "Приватна власнiсть".

----------


## Пушкин

Дворец спорта, Стадион "Спартак" - частная собственность?((( Стадион "Черноморец" - коммунальная... - сайт государственный, официальный - значит так всё и есть...

----------


## Скрытик

Да, и 5 нашумевших участочков в Отраде все ще частная собственность  Капец... 
Управление ЖД - частная собственность!!!


Горьковская библиотека - частная собственность!
Часть медина - частная собственность!

Они что - совсем мозгами поплыли???

----------


## Пушкин

Кладбище 2 ое, Артиллерийский сквер, оба военных института на Фонтане - шок, по моему через пару лет будет революция с национализацией, экспроприацией и т.д. 

Парк Победы - 47га - частная собственность. 

И сайт что то перестал открываться....

----------


## Black_Shef

> Теперь и на русском языке вышла!
> 
> *"Одесса. величие и смерть города грез"*
> 
> P.S.Иногда взгляд со стороны,более объективен чем тот,который находится в эпицентре.


 Да, уже взяли в библиотеке почитать, а было бы не плохо еще и в электронном виде.
и не обязательно ведь бесплатно, можно и заплатить за электронный вид.

----------


## Пушкин

> Запретить тебе просить я, сам понимаешь, не могу. Проси на здоровье. К безосновательным просьбам я серьёзно не отношусь.
> Всё, мне надоело. Я со своей стороны прекращаю этот диалог. Бессмысленно говорить с человеком, который на диалог не способен.


  Опять пустое..., нет тут никакого диалога и быть не может, да и хамство прекрати в репутацию писать...

----------


## Good++++

> http://map.dazru.gov.ua/kadastrova-karta


 Всё?



> Портал тимчасово не працює.

----------


## Пушкин

> Всё?


  Уже заработал...

----------


## Скрытик

Да, склоны уже на 90% приватизированы. Капец (((

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, склоны уже на 90% приватизированы. Капец (((


 5110137500:18:002:0016
Частная собственность
11355.91 кв.м               - Собор на Соборной площади. 

Комплекс зданий на Дидриксона - Строительная Академия, Высшая мореходка - частная собственность...

----------


## Скрытик

Ну соборы все приватизированы, имеются в виду церковью. Тут ничего не поделаешь (((

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну соборы все приватизированы, имеются в виду церковью. Тут ничего не поделаешь (((


  Это не само здание - это земля, под другими церквами - нет...

----------


## Скрытик

Не факт что там вся информация 100% реальна на сегодня. Я смотрел лично по ТВ, как кактус вручал климову свидетельство на право собственности на Черноморец...

----------


## Пушкин

> Не факт что там вся информация 100% реальна на сегодня. Я смотрел лично по ТВ, как кактус вручал климову свидетельство на право собственности на Черноморец...


  Сайт государственный - официальный...

----------


## Скрытик

Я понимаю. Просто неизвестно насколько там часто обновляется информация.

----------


## Моня-Одесса

> Сайт государственный - официальный...


 Он то официальный,но много неточностей. Сейчас ради интереса ,сижу просматриваю участки, конечно не побережья))), так у меня есть не совпадения и границ,и даже один отсутствует как приватна властнисть.

----------


## Good++++

Завтра (или сегодня к вечеру) появится "новость" на )думской(...

----------


## SaMoVar

У меня не открывается((( Кто успел скриншоты сделать или залить?

----------


## Пушкин

> Он то официальный,но много неточностей. Сейчас ради интереса ,сижу просматриваю участки, конечно не побережья))), так у меня есть не совпадения и границ,и даже один отсутствует как приватна властнисть.


  Всё возможно, но согласитесь что не может 80% несовпадений... Я глянул свой участок на Бугазе - всё совпадает, даже номер. Попробуйте включить спутниковую карту - там справа вверху шестерёнка...

----------


## Milkaway

... очень интересно как земельный участок Горьковки может быть частной собственностью ... еще недавно шли суды и ,,перерписка,, о том, что весь комплекс недвижимого имущества библиотеки всесте с землей находится в совместной собственности Минкульта и городской громады в качестве коммунальной собственности и тут такой поворот!!! ...

----------


## brassl

> почему не будет?


 Читайте сверху на желтом фоне - По сложившейся традиции мы ежегодно проводим опрос-конкурс по определению самых заметных личностей форума по итогам года  :smileflag:  - 
год работы, 2600 фото, а незаметный. Смысл дальше работать? Кто хочет, пишите в личку, буду отправлять обновления (много еще чего есть  :smileflag: ) С Архивом работать больше не буду. Снимите пожалуйста "архивариус" замените на "гость". Спасибо.

----------


## Jorjic

> Читайте сверху на желтом фоне - По сложившейся традиции мы ежегодно проводим опрос-конкурс по определению самых заметных личностей форума по итогам года  - 
> год работы, 2600 фото, а незаметный. Смысл дальше работать? Кто хочет, пишите в личку, буду отправлять обновления (много еще чего есть ) С Архивом работать больше не буду. Снимите пожалуйста "архивариус" замените на "гость". Спасибо.


 Очень жаль!
Честно говоря, просто в голову не приходило, что регалии и лычки имеют хоть какое-то значение. Я туда даже не заходил.

----------


## brassl

> Очень жаль!
> Честно говоря, просто в голову не приходило, что регалии и лычки имеют хоть какое-то значение. Я туда даже не заходил.


 Я то же не думал. Но как творческой натуре - приятно когда твой труд где то чего то получает (не в деньгах, деньги это прах), а когда все проходит не заметно, то и стремится не к чему. Скорее всего я не прав. Простите, если разочаровал. Три года работы, то же не плохо (я так думаю  :smileflag: ). Если получится придумать что то свое (благо материала еще много) приглашу обязательно !  :smileflag: 
А как Вам новогодняя "сотня"? Черноморскую никогда не видел (купил книгу 41года по оползням, только из-за этих фото  :smileflag: ) А дача Федорова? (это из книги комментариев Лущика, очень интересная книга)
Часть фотомастерских в жизни не слышал, очень радовался, когда удавалось их выкупить.
Заходите, смотрите. 
Всем хорошего нового года!  :smileflag:

----------


## Новоросс!

Лески за поскотом всек поделено и по кусочкам наделы..пропал лес.........

----------


## Milkaway

> Читайте сверху на желтом фоне - По сложившейся традиции мы ежегодно проводим опрос-конкурс по определению самых заметных личностей форума по итогам года  - 
> год работы, 2600 фото, а незаметный. Смысл дальше работать? Кто хочет, пишите в личку, буду отправлять обновления (много еще чего есть ) С Архивом работать больше не буду. Снимите пожалуйста "архивариус" замените на "гость". Спасибо.


 ... я заходила - смотрела номинации, но так и не поняла в какую из номинаций лучше  отправлять свои кандидатуры, достойные именно нашей темы ... я обеими руками и ногами за Вас и еще нескольких человек из темы ... но заявленные названия - какой-то бред!!!

----------


## brassl

> ... я заходила - смотрела номинации, но так и не поняла в какую из номинаций лучше  отправлять свои кандидатуры, достойные именно нашей темы ... я обеими руками и ногами за Вас и еще нескольких человек из темы ... но заявленные названия - какой-то бред!!!


 Ну чего,  Служитель Клио (читай слуга истории), можно было притянуть за уши. 
Удачи Скрытику в этой номинации!

----------


## Скрытик

> Я то же не думал. Но как творческой натуре - приятно когда твой труд где то чего то получает (не в деньгах, деньги это прах), а когда все проходит не заметно, то и стремится не к чему. Скорее всего я не прав.


  Понимаешь, номинации придумывал не я. Да и голосуют там в большинстве своем люди, которые ни про наш раздел ни про ОдессаСтори не знают и не слышали. А какая еще может быть большая награда, чем наши благодарности и плюсики? 
Зашел в яндекс - поиск odessastory.info - тысячи ссылок, известные сайты публицистические ссылаются на наш архив, в основном на твои альбомы. Это ли не популярность???
Я так понимаю, что второй раз тебя переубедить не получится, а жаль

----------


## brassl

> Понимаешь, номинации придумывал не я. Да и голосуют там в большинстве своем люди, которые ни про наш раздел ни про ОдессаСтори не знают и не слышали. А какая еще может быть большая награда, чем наши благодарности и плюсики? 
> Зашел в яндекс - поиск odessastory.info - тысячи ссылок, известные сайты публицистические ссылаются на наш архив, в основном на твои альбомы. Это ли не популярность???
> Я так понимаю, что второй раз тебя переубедить не получится, а жаль


 Да, во второй раз не получится, в прошлый раз (когда я пролетел  :smileflag: ) переубедил Корченов, мудрый человек. Мне мудрости не хватает. Но дело не в тысячи ссылок, я приобрел хороших друзей, надеюсь они со мной и останутся. А сайт... дело наживное, главное руки, голова и бесскорыстная помощь окружающих  :smileflag: 
Сними "архивариуса", со статуса, а? А то не удобно. ""Гость" устроит, или на твое усмотрение :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Хоть с это ветки не пропадай)))

----------


## mlch

> Читайте сверху на желтом фоне - По сложившейся традиции мы ежегодно проводим опрос-конкурс по определению самых заметных личностей форума по итогам года  - 
> год работы, 2600 фото, а незаметный. Смысл дальше работать? Кто хочет, пишите в личку, буду отправлять обновления (много еще чего есть ) С Архивом работать больше не буду. Снимите пожалуйста "архивариус" замените на "гость". Спасибо.


 Ну и очень напрасно.  
Как по мне - признание в узком кругу единомышленников гораздо ценнее, звания и "медальки" от сотен случайно заглянувших в тему. 
Хотя, конечно - "Каждый выбирает для себя"

----------


## brassl

> Хоть с это ветки не пропадай)))


 Ну это уж никогда  :smileflag:  
Остаюсь благодарным читателем, если будет попадаться что очень интересное - буду радовать.

----------


## brassl

> Ну и очень напрасно.  
> Как по мне - признание в узком кругу единомышленников гораздо ценнее, звания и "медальки" от сотен случайно заглянувших в тему. 
> Хотя, конечно - "Каждый выбирает для себя"


 Медальки от сотен и не надо. Голосуют же только свои, другим я и на "фиг" не здался.

----------


## brassl

> Хотя, конечно - "Каждый выбирает для себя"


 Хороший стих, давно не читал, спасибо что напомнили.

Каждый выбирает для себя 
 Женщину, религию, дорогу.
 Дьяволу служить или пророку -
 Каждый выбирает для себя.

 Каждый выбирает по себе
 Слово для любви и для молитвы.
 Шпагу для дуэли, меч для битвы
 Каждый выбирает по себе.

 Каждый выбирает по себе.
 Щит и латы, посох и заплаты,
 Меру окончательной расплаты
 Каждый выбирает по себе.

 Каждый выбирает для себя.
 Выбираем тоже - как умеем.
 Ни к кому претензий не имеем.
 Каждый выбирает для себя!

----------


## Milkaway

> Понимаешь, номинации придумывал не я. Да и голосуют там в большинстве своем люди, которые ни про наш раздел ни про ОдессаСтори не знают и не слышали. А какая еще может быть большая награда, чем наши благодарности и плюсики?


 ... *так давайте придумаем свою ,,номинацию,, - внутритемную!!! ... и с полным на то основанием отдадим Гран-При brassly ... это будет справедливо!!!*

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Ну чего,  Служитель Клио (читай слуга истории), можно было притянуть за уши. 
> Удачи Скрытику в этой номинации!


 А мне даже не хотелось выдвигать кого-то, кто мне интересен на Форуме, в номинации.  Не понимаю принципа, когда действительно достойные номинации уравнивают с негативными. И в итоге такую же табличку с номером года, как победивший в сложной, достойной номинации, получает самый большой флудер или постоянно находящийся в бане. Но если в прошлые разы все равно активно голосовала, поддерживая достойных (на мой взгляд), то в этом году неприятно удивило, что в процентном соотношении выросло количество номинаций со знаком минус (ну или я так их восприняла).
Brassl - это Имя на форуме. И мне лично не хотелось отправлять это Имя в одну голосовалку со скандальными личностями. И уверена, что многие руководствовались подобными мотивами. Жаль, что не спросила раньше Ваше мнение. 
Надеюсь, что на ОФ Вы останетесь. Ну и что все-таки на форуме проведут разграничение между номинациями со знаком + и номинациями со знаком -.

----------


## brassl

Ну значит, может что то и поменяется, уже не зря...

----------


## Good++++

> Завтра (или сегодня к вечеру) появится "новость" на )думской(...


 а вот и "новость"... Быстро "работает" константинов...



> Кому принадлежит Одесса: в частной собственности – кусок Думской, полгектара в парке Победы и зеленая зона под Приморским бульваром (фото)
> dumskaya.net/news/komu-prinadlegit-odessa-v-chastnoj-sobstvennosti-023702/

----------


## Good++++

> Читайте сверху на желтом фоне - По сложившейся традиции мы ежегодно проводим опрос-конкурс по определению самых заметных личностей форума по итогам года  - 
> год работы, 2600 фото, а незаметный. Смысл дальше работать? Кто хочет, пишите в личку, буду отправлять обновления (много еще чего есть ) С Архивом работать больше не буду. Снимите пожалуйста "архивариус" замените на "гость". Спасибо.


 Разве любовь к Одессе можно заменить какими-то медальками и званиями? Серега, не дури!

----------


## Лысый0

> ... я заходила - смотрела номинации, но так и не поняла в какую из номинаций лучше  отправлять свои кандидатуры, достойные именно нашей темы ... я обеими руками и ногами за Вас и еще нескольких человек из темы ... но заявленные названия - какой-то бред!!!


 Для этой темы - аналогично... Жаль, очень жаль...

----------


## Моня-Одесса

> ... *так давайте придумаем свою ,,номинацию,, - внутритемную!!! ... и с полным на то основанием отдадим Гран-При brassly ... это будет справедливо!!!*


 А почему бы нет,в одной из тем  такое сделали,и Вы наверное можете!!!

----------


## brassl

> Разве любовь к Одессе можно заменить какими-то медальками и званиями? Серега, не дури!


 А так хочется  :smileflag:  Может что то поменяется на форуме, А? Надо ж разшевилить.
А любовь, она остается, куда ж я от нее, разве что напиться  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> А почему бы нет,в одной из тем  такое сделали,и Вы наверное можете!!!


 Для следующего года очень не плохое предложение. А для этого.... поезд ушел. Редколегия наша пустила все на самотек. Крэативности надо добавлять  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> А так хочется  Может что то поменяется на форуме, А? Надо ж разшевилить.
> А любовь, она остается, куда ж я от нее, разве что напиться


 Мне действительно как-то очень неудобно за себя... Не умеем мы ценить ближайших,родных по духу... Нельзя что-то совершать просто так, даже без моральной поддержки... *Brassl*  еще раз искренне сожалею и горжусь, что пришлось пообщаться с таким классным человеком... Скинте e-mail, плз, в личку.

----------


## brassl

> Мне действительно как-то очень неудобно за себя... Не умеем мы ценить ближайших,родных по духу... Нельзя что-то совершать просто так, даже без моральной поддержки... *Brassl*  еще раз искренне сожалею и горжусь, что прошлось пообщаться с таким классным человеком... Скинте e-mail, плз, в личку.


 Спасибо за добрые слова!
Адрес красуется большими буквами в названии папки в Архиве. Но повторюсь - [email protected]

----------


## Лысый0

Спасибо, Сергей! Я как-то даже не удосужился зарегиться на сайте, хоть смотрю во все глаза :smileflag: . Жду, пока поднакопится комментов. Не исчезайте и пусть они сдохнут....

----------


## OMF

Я тоже, честно говоря, не понимаю зачем так переживать из-за номинаций, рейтингов, количества плюсиков и т.п. - не соревнования здесь и, слава богу, не Голливуд. Поскольку за эту работу денег все равно не платят, то нужно получать удовлетворение от самого факта существования такого сайта/галереи. Я вот свой сайт веду уже больше 10 лет и совершенно не интересуюсь сколько народу туда зашло и как они меня любят. Кто-то найдет там информацию, кто-то - неизвестную фотографию. Ссылаются на меня - приятно, то, что воруют нагло фото и тексты и помещают на педивикии и тому подобному - суета сует это все-таки по большому счету.
Так и с твоими галереями - будь выше цацек и продолжай работать на благо города, истории, ну и группы товарищей, которым это нужно. А номинации оставь галкиным и костусевым

----------


## Скрытик

> А мне даже не хотелось выдвигать кого-то, кто мне интересен на Форуме, в номинации.  Не понимаю принципа, когда действительно достойные номинации уравнивают с негативными. И в итоге такую же табличку с номером года, как победивший в сложной, достойной номинации, получает самый большой флудер или постоянно находящийся в бане.


  По правилам конкурсов никто из забаненных не может участвовать в конкурсах. Какую истерику на весь интернет устроил Дедушка ау, он же Убирия шмубирия на Думской - описать не могу. Но думаю многие уже читали.
Но ведь по сути я даже не пытаюсь "примазаться" к популярности ОдессаСтори, хотя мало кто помнит то, что это я создал и поддерживаю этот сайт. Без рекламы и прочего, при чем сайт лежит на отдельном сервере, который скоро придется расширять - места на диске уже почти не осталось. И я не связываю это с форумом - это мои заботы и проблемы!!! 
Перечитал текст - слишком много "я" - если проект умрет, то будет очень жаль.

----------


## brassl

> Я тоже, честно говоря, не понимаю зачем так переживать из-за номинаций, рейтингов, количества плюсиков и т.п. - не соревнования здесь и, слава богу, не Голливуд. Поскольку за эту работу денег все равно не платят, то нужно получать удовлетворение от самого факта существования такого сайта/галереи. Я вот свой сайт веду уже больше 10 лет и совершенно не интересуюсь сколько народу туда зашло и как они меня любят. Кто-то найдет там информацию, кто-то - неизвестную фотографию. Ссылаются на меня - приятно, то, что воруют нагло фото и тексты и помещают на педивикии и тому подобному - суета сует это все-таки по большому счету.
> Так и с твоими галереями - будь выше цацек и продолжай работать на благо города, истории, ну и группы товарищей, которым это нужно. А номинации оставь галкиным и костусевым


 Понравилось фраза "свои сайт".
Когда СВОЙ и вопросов нет (я тоже у Вас "подворовывал" по началу, все по Марксу  :smileflag:  )
А когда чужой - как то хочется пряников. )

----------


## Jina

Я редко здесь пишу,но каждый день читаю и смотрю фотки.
Потрясена вашими находками,увлеченностью и вашим, brassl,самоотверженным трудом!!!Крепкого вам здоровья в Новом году!

----------


## Скрытик

> А так хочется  Может что то поменяется на форуме, А? Надо ж разшевилить.
> А любовь, она остается, куда ж я от нее, разве что напиться


  Ты так и не понял, что форум и ОдессаСтори это разные вещи (((

----------


## Скрытик

> Понравилось фраза "свои сайт".
> Когда СВОЙ и вопросов нет (я тоже у Вас "подворовывал" по началу, все по Марксу  )
> А когда чужой - как то хочется пряников. )


  Я могу передать регистраторские права на сайт, это не так сложно. Хостинг буду поддерживать, это мои проблемы.

----------


## brassl

> Ты так и не понял, что форум и ОдессаСтори это разные вещи (((


 Да понял я все.....
Вещи разные, люди одинаковые.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да понял я все.....
> Вещи разные, люди одинаковые.


  Спасибо за мою оценку, больше вопросов не имею...

----------


## brassl

> Я могу передать регистраторские права на сайт, это не так сложно. Хостинг буду поддерживать, это мои проблемы.


  Спасибо. Пас (есть хороший анекдот про ложки). 
Может придумаю что то свое. А не получится, то согласись что "пшик" с моей стороны был то же не плох. Ты ж не думал в начале что я так долго продержусь?

----------


## Klara-Lara

> По правилам конкурсов никто из забаненных не может участвовать в конкурсах. 
> ...


  А на же кого тогда рассчитана номинация 4, Феникс?
Мне даже обидно было, у меня птица-Феникс ассоциировалась всегда с положительным, а здесь - соревнование тех, кто чаще ходил в бан, но возвращался на Форум. То есть, для нарушителей номинацию придумали,  поощрить их захотели, еще и с названием красивым. Вот с таких моментов и начинается движение к потере того, что ценят и не хотят потерять посетители этой темы.

----------


## Гидрант

Марк Порций Катон Старший, глядя на множество воздвигнутых в Риме статуй разным крупным и мелким государственным мужам, сказал: «_А обо мне пусть лучше люди спрашивают, почему Катону нет памятника, чем почему ему стоит памятник_» (с)

Места и регалии на конкурсе ОФ отражают только мнение тех участников ОФ, которые посчитали участие в этих конкурсах достойным времяпрепровождением - и не более. Не уверен, что это обязательно лучшая часть мирового творческого интеллекта в пределах нашей Галактики и ее окрестностей. Отрывок из крыловской басни "Осел и Соловей" довольно точно описывает ситуацию, в которой* brassl* играет почетную роль Соловья ))) 



> Осел, уставясь в землю лбом: 
> "Изрядно,- говорит,- сказать неложно, 
> Тебя без скуки слушать можно;
> А жаль, что незнаком 
> Ты с нашим петухом;
> Еще б ты боле навострился, 
> Когда бы у него немножко поучился".
> Услыша суд такой, мой бедный Соловей
> Вспорхнул и - полетел за тридевять полей....


 Но, пожалуй, улетать всё же не следовало  :smileflag: .

----------


## Jorjic

Я раньше как-то более или менее активно участвовал в форуме, а потом постепенно остался практически только на этой ветке и нескольких родственных. И фото, найденные в архиве выкладывал не ради благодарности, а чтобы они остались в удобном доступе. Раньше, до эпохи *brassl*'а, я тоже выкладывал фото просто на форуме, а недавно обнаружил, что от них и следа не осталось. Жалко (не фото, а конца эпохи), как-то смысл теряется.
Я в первом посте в сердцах даже не поблагодарил *brassl*'а за сотрудничество и громадную работу. Вот делаю это сейчас от всей души.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я в первом посте в сердцах даже не поблагодарил *brassl*'а за сотрудничество и громадную работу. Вот делаю это сейчас от всей души.


  Это ли не лучшая награда??

----------


## brassl

> Спасибо за мою оценку, больше вопросов не имею...


 Та я ж оценки не раздаю (и Слава Богу)

----------


## malyutka_e

Объясните дураку разницу между караимами и иудеями: http://www.etoretro.ru/pic19966.htm

----------


## brassl

> Это ли не лучшая награда??


 Да не в наградах дело. Не ужели не понятно. Ты ж понимаешь что рисованая "брошь" малого стоит. Да ладно... кто понял, тот понял, кто нет - я извинился уже, пару постов выше.

----------


## Milkaway

> ... *так давайте придумаем свою ,,номинацию,, - внутритемную!!! ... и с полным на то основанием отдадим Гран-При brassly ... это будет справедливо!!!*


 ... спасибо Всем, кто разделяет эту позицию - не смотря ни на что ув.* brassl*  был, есть и будет нашим Народным Архивариусом!!!!!! ...

----------


## brassl

> ... спасибо Всем, кто разделяет эту позицию - не смотря ни на что ув.* brassl*  был, есть и будет нашим Народным Архивариусом!!!!!! ...


 Спасибо! Пройдет год посмотрим что из этого получится.

----------


## Пушкин

> Объясните дураку разницу между караимами и евреями: http://www.etoretro.ru/pic19966.htm


  Примерно как между католиками и православными, хотя разница намного глубже, национальности уже различны, а когда то  - пару тысяч лет назад были одним народом. Караимы чтут Тору (Ветхий завет, Пятикнижье Моисея) и отрицают Талмуд (устная Тора и объяснения)... на фото не синагога, а караимская кинаса на Троицкой...

----------


## Лысый0

> По правилам конкурсов никто из забаненных не может участвовать в конкурсах. Какую истерику на весь интернет устроил Дедушка ау, он же Убирия шмубирия на Думской - описать не могу. Но думаю многие уже читали.
> Но ведь по сути я даже не пытаюсь "примазаться" к популярности ОдессаСтори, хотя мало кто помнит то, что это я создал и поддерживаю этот сайт. Без рекламы и прочего, при чем сайт лежит на отдельном сервере, который скоро придется расширять - места на диске уже почти не осталось. И я не связываю это с форумом - это мои заботы и проблемы!!! 
> Перечитал текст - слишком много "я" - если проект умрет, то будет очень жаль.


 Я те "умру"... Умер-шмумер - лишь бы был здоров (С)....

----------


## brassl

> По правилам конкурсов никто из забаненных не может участвовать в конкурсах. Какую истерику на весь интернет устроил Дедушка ау, он же Убирия шмубирия на Думской - описать не могу. Но думаю многие уже читали.
> Но ведь по сути я даже не пытаюсь "примазаться" к популярности ОдессаСтори, хотя мало кто помнит то, что это я создал и поддерживаю этот сайт. Без рекламы и прочего, при чем сайт лежит на отдельном сервере, который скоро придется расширять - места на диске уже почти не осталось. И я не связываю это с форумом - это мои заботы и проблемы!!! 
> Перечитал текст - слишком много "я" - если проект умрет, то будет очень жаль.


  Сделано довольно много, не жалей, прийдет еще очень много народа, многим может пригодится.

----------


## SaMoVar

Просто человек хочет своё. Ничто не умрёт)))

----------


## brassl

> Просто человек хочет своё. Ничто не умрёт)))


 А будет ли ?

----------


## Скрытик

Я больше не буду тут обсуждать проект ОдессаСтори. Постараюсь его сохранить хотя бы в этом виде. ((((

----------


## Antique

> Объясните дураку разницу между караимами и иудеями: http://www.etoretro.ru/pic19966.htm


 Есть разные версии. Караимы считают, что они произошли от хазар. А схожесть Караимской религии с Иудаизмом в том, что в обе религии базируются На Старом Завете, а Новый завет не признаётся за священное писание.

Касательно караимского храма на фотографии, то караимы называют его кенаса, но в ХІХ-м веке в Росийской империи плохо различали караимов и евреев и караимские храмы или молитвенные дома (в тонкостях я не очень разбираюсь)тоже называли синагогами.

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо! Пройдет год посмотрим что из этого получится.


 Либо ничего не получится, либо все вернется на круги своя (хотя и очень маловероятно).

----------


## brassl

> Я больше не буду тут обсуждать проект ОдессаСтори. Постараюсь его сохранить хотя бы в этом виде. ((((


 Согласен. Удачи (искренне).
Закрыли тему. 
Обсуждаем Одессу. Она  у нас одна на всех

----------


## Antique

brassl, Вы, конечно же незаменимы. Искать днями фотографии годами не каждый сможет. Возможно когда нибудь появится новый хранитель галереи, кто знает. А может и не появится - альтруистов, которые наполняют интернет полезной информацией не так и много.

Спасибо Вам за бесценный вклад, без него представление об Одессе было бы намного более фрагментированным.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо! 
Люстдорф. Санаторий им. Крупской


А почему бы Скрытику не создать свою папку и не продолжить Архив? Часть 2?

----------


## Скрытик

У Скрытика много текущих проблем и заниматься архивом пока не получается. При всем желании поддержать проект. Хотя, теперь это уже не проект а его прошлое (((

----------


## brassl

> У Скрытика много текущих проблем и заниматься архивом пока не получается. При всем желании поддержать проект. Хотя, теперь это уже не проект а его прошлое (((


 Хотелось бы перечислить свои проблемы за прошлый год.....
Главное желание!

----------


## Лысый0

> Спасибо! 
> Люстдорф. Санаторий им. Крупской
> Вложение 5469075


 Есть пару фоток со своего детства с этого санатория (1957), но там нет такой перспективы...

----------


## Viktor 7

Окупированная Одессаhttp://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergeypopov2566/album/185277/?
Спасибо REIBERT за ссылку.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Уважаемые форумчане, энтузиазм –это дело хорошее, но на нем далеко не уедешь. Спасибо Сергею, за то что он тащил на голом энтузиазме целых 3 года - раздел по одесской истории, на Одессастори. Спасибо Скрытику, за предоставление ресурса. Спасибо всем неравнодушным за предоставление информации и фотографий. 
    Но для дальнейшего существования Одессастори, по моему мнению, необходимо финансирование. Общественное. Дабы никто не мог сказать – это мое. 
    Для этого надо создать счет, на который перчисляются добровольные пожертвования, нанять людей, которые будут делать рутинную работу, избрать совет, который будет определять пути развития сайта (Одессастори). 
  Со своей стороны, готов выделить 1500 гривен в год на это мероприятие.
Извините, не буду учавствовать в обсуждении, в ближайшее время буду далеко от берега((

----------


## Screech

Одесские медали,монеты http://korchenov.narod.ru/

----------


## Jorjic

> Уважаемые форумчане, энтузиазм – это дело хорошее, но на нем далеко не уедешь...


 Ну вот и приговор. Мне всю жизнь говорили, что это правильно. Но до чего же противно.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Спасибо! Пройдет год посмотрим что из этого получится.


 brassl, Вас все здесь ценят и уважают.
Согласен что несправедливо, но все же лучшая награда - это мнение о Вас участников форума.

----------


## Antique

> Уважаемые форумчане, энтузиазм –это дело хорошее, но на нем далеко не уедешь. Спасибо Сергею, за то что он тащил на голом энтузиазме целых 3 года - раздел по одесской истории, на Одессастори.


 Ваше второе утверждерждение опровергает первое. За три года было сделано очень много.

----------


## Скрытик

Финансирование для чего? Для покупки материалов? Возможно. Для содержания ресурса не нужно - это мои заботы.

----------


## Лысый0

Земельные аферы в Одессе через земельный кадастр
   5.01.2013 г. 11:46

После знакомства с кадастровой картой не только редакция интернет-издания «Думская» пребывает в легкой прострации от увиденного…

То есть, под прикрытием нескончаемых в Одессе информационных войн между местной властью и оппозицией, городские отцы-дельцы спокойно раздавали (раздают?!) «нужным» людям драгоценные участки земли в рекреационной зоне. Безусловно, если бы земли продавались по рыночной стоимости, если бы на вырученные проводилась реконструкция внутренних городских инженерных сетей, возводилось социальное жилье или была бы создана мощная система социальной защиты населения, наверное, этот вопрос бы не вызывал бы возмущение у одесситов и отвращение к людям, захвативших город во временное пользование. Как можно относится к власти с уважением, если даже после скандала с бесплатной передачей в частную собственность 46-ти соток в Отраде, эти сотки так и не возвращены в коммунальную собственность! И это не взирая на то, что скандал с «дачниками» выплеснулся на всеукраинский уровень!

Однако, вернемся к публикации на «Думской». Вот, что она сообщает:

Государственное земельное агентство выложило в сеть самый засекреченный документ украинского государства – кадастровую карту, на которой указаны статусы всех земельных участков страны.

Документ, впрочем, неполный — он сообщает лишь о том, какие куски остались государственными и муниципальными, а какие стали частными. В Европе и Северной Америке, отметим, общепринятой практикой считается информировать общественность о конкретных собственниках земли. Но и на том спасибо, как говорится.

Агенство обнародовало карту три дня назад. С тех пор редакция «Думской» пребывает в легкой прострации от увиденного. Итак, Одесса…

46-ть соток в Отраде, бесплатная передача которых в частную собственность стала причиной сильнейшего скандала, пошатнувшего авторитет мэра Алексея Костусева (ему, собственно, и предназначалась эта земля), оказывается, до сих пор не возвращены городу.

В частной собственности находится и гектар на приморских склонах в районе «Дельфина», где планировали построить новый дом приемов мэрии.

В руках у алчных коммерсантов – полгектара под Тещиным мостом, в том числе территория сквера Жанны Лябурб. Там, напомним, хотят возвести уродливый офисный центр.

Площадка с зоной отдыха и памятником академику Глушко на пересечении одноименного проспекта и Люстдорфовской дороги – тоже частная собственность.

Приватизированы 2 гектара Лунного парка под Приморским бульваром (между Потемкинской лестницей и Военным спуском).

Сквер в Кирпичном переулке, возле милицейской больницы, нарезан кусками по 10 соток, которые передали непонятно кому в качестве приусадебных участков (очередные «дачники»).

Половина сквера Ульянова в Малиновском районе – больше гектара – отдана под строительство коттеджного городка.

Отхвачены полгектара в парке Победы – под строительство двух 15-этажек. Работы были остановлены, но земля, как выясняется (спасибо Госземагентству!), уже не городская.

Треть гектара в Дюковском саду была подарена неизвестному фермеру «для ведения личного крестьянского хозяйства».

Ну и наконец апофеоз беспредела. Чиновники умудрились продать даже часть Думской площади, где находится здание горсовета. На 20 квадратных метрах у музея морского флота должна, очевидно, появиться торговая точка.

Это далеко не полный перечень непонятным образом приватизированных земельных участков в нашем городе. «Думская» уже готовит информационные запросы во все ответственные структуры с требованием прояснить, кем, когда и на каких условиях они были переданы в частные руки.

----------


## Screech

> Финансирование для чего? Для покупки материалов? Возможно. Для содержания ресурса не нужно - это мои заботы.


 Домен 10 уе в год,или я ошибаюсь? А покупка любой открытки сколько? Или книги редкой...

----------


## Скрытик

> Домен 10 уе в год,или я ошибаюсь? А покупка любой открытки сколько? Или книги редкой...


  Около того. Но я его в любом случае оплачиваю сам, это не деньги.
Открытки редкие очень сложно купить, многие материалы Сергей брал на время, для сканирования. Так проще, ибо коллективная собственность на материалы рано или поздно приведет к раздору.

----------


## chestnaya

> Финансирование для чего? Для покупки материалов? Возможно. Для содержания ресурса не нужно - это мои заботы.


 Скрытик, Вы бы ссылку на сайт поставили у себя в подписи, а то у *brass*l  исчезло. Теперь не так удобно выходить на сайт.

А насчет решения *brass*l скажу, что нечего его осуждать. Просто сильно быстро мы привыкли к хорошему и посчитали, что так и должно быть. Про внутритемные награды и т.п.   надо было думать в прошлом году еще. Тогда уговорили. И успокоились. Человеку необходимо признание. Скрытик, Вы как главный на сайте, можете об этом подумать. Если на сайт большое количество ссылок, то труд *brassl* может быть оценен на самом сайте.   И в любом случае, необходимо это сделать, ИМХО. Ничего не бывает бесплатно, а если бывает, то недолго. 

*brassl* хочу пожелать удачи и признания. Архивариус из Вас отличный. А признание, по-моему, - дело времени. Оно придет к Вам обязательно.  А предложение к администрации форума можно написать в соответствующей теме. Думаю, что против они не будут. Ведь есть отдельные конкурсы по разделам. 
Возвращайтесь, *brassl*.

----------


## Screech

А может пришло время определить желающих и вести сайт на постоянной основе,а также усовершенствовать его? Тк 2 человека на 10000 фото очень мало,тем более,что их ещё добывать надо.
Как из общественного начала сделать немного финансовый проект?Только без собственников и крайностей,а то как в группе "Одесса как она есть" начнутся авторские права с логотипом и доказывания,кто что первым нашёл))

----------


## exse

Я благодарен создателям  Одесской фотоэнциклопедии за то, что они тащили этот большой проект столько лет. *Скрытик*, *brassl* - вы молодцы!

Особенно поражен энтузиазмом  *brassl*, который даже не ежедневно, а ежечасно мониторил тему, рыл инет и Староконный, знал свой ресурс настолько тщательно, что дежурной стала его фраза "Э_то у нас уже есть <ссылка>_". Я на такой подвиг не способен, поэтому мне  не пишут восхищенные женщины:
"Потрясена вашими находками,увлеченностью и вашим, brassl,самоотверженным трудом!!!"  Представляю что они пишут ему в личку!

Энтузиазм хорош для начальной стадии проекта, но развитие без моральной и материальной поддержки невозможно. Тому два примера - музей Блещунова и музей Ципоркиса.

----------


## exse

В тему зем.кадастра. 
Какой-то крестьянин отхватил  землицу: _"Приватна власність. Для ведення особистого селянського господарства"_ на Александровском  угол Еврейской.

----------


## Jorjic

> Тому два примера - музей Блещунова и музей Ципоркиса.


 Маленькая поправка - эти музеи (это не музеи, это что-то другое) возникли при жизни и исключительно благодаря "голому" энтузиазму авторов (во всяком случае про один я говорю ответственно). После их ухода - это уже совсем другая песня. У меня впечатление, что уход нам (вам) пока еще не грозит.

----------


## Milkaway

> У меня впечатление, что уход нам (вам) пока еще не грозит.


 ... вот-вот: НЕ ДОЖДЁТЕСЬ!!! ))) ...

----------


## brassl

На голом этнузиазме можно уехать очень далеко, главное что б не было яблок раздора, как в данном случае. 
Одного выдвигают, а второго нет, лучше вообще б не было никаких новогодних подведений итогов.
По каркасу Архива и деньгам, то мое мнение, оптимально это два человека, при большем количестве будет каша (один - железо, второй - ведение), а остальные только в помощь, по наполнению информации (не только фото, но и текстовки к ним). Денег для наполнения мне хватало (сканировать то же безплатно не дают, хотя в нескольких местах, спасибо ребятам, денег не берут. А так 4-10 грн, смотря от изображения).
Спасибо всем за добрый слова в мой адрес. Еще раз извините, что я Вас подвел. Я знаю, что повод яйца выеденного не стоит, просто надломалось что-то.

----------


## SaMoVar

Будет ли перенос собранного на новую площадку? Или новое начнётся с нуля?

----------


## brassl

> Будет ли перенос собранного на новую площадку? Или новое начнётся с нуля?


 А нового пока ничего нет (никакой пока новой площадки, надо думать)

----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl

По даче Федорова, что на Даче Ковалевского (см. "новогодние" обновления). Прочел, что там в разное время, бывали:
- Олеша
- Мейерхольд с Райх и сыном Есенина -  Костей
- Нарбут
-Багрицкий
- Вера Инбер
- Бунин 
Вот бы фото найти! (но это из ряда фантастики  :smileflag: )

----------


## Лысый0

> Вложение 5470847


 Аркадия?

----------


## brassl

> Аркадия?


  Нет. Не могу сказать точно, но это один из санаториев в районе Ланжерона (судя по тексту, что был рядом с фото)
Изображены третий и второй корпуса

----------


## SaMoVar

> По даче Федорова, что на Даче Ковалевского (см. "новогодние" обновления). Прочел, что там в разное время, бывали:
> - Олеша
> - Мейерхольд с Райх и сыном Есенина -  Костей
> - Нарбут
> -Багрицкий
> - Вера Инбер
> - Бунин 
> Вот бы фото найти! (но это из ряда фантастики )


  Это санаторий "Дом писателей". Хотя я натыкался на то, что дача Фёдорова находилась на Пархоменко (сейчас ул. Художника Фёдорова).

----------


## brassl

> Это санаторий "Дом писателей". Хотя я натыкался на то, что дача Фёдорова находилась на Пархоменко (сейчас ул. Художника Фёдорова).


  Может это два Федорова и стало быть две дачи? Один художник, второй писатель. Или это один и тот же человек??

----------


## SaMoVar

Нет - это один и тот же человек)) Я пытался найти это мето - без результата. Аэрофотосъёмка люфтваффе очень слабого разрешения(((

----------


## malyutka_e

> Есть разные версии. Караимы считают, что они произошли от хазар. А схожесть Караимской религии с Иудаизмом в том, что в обе религии базируются На Старом Завете, а Новый завет не признаётся за священное писание.
> 
> Касательно караимского храма на фотографии, то караимы называют его кенаса, но в ХІХ-м веке в Росийской империи плохо различали караимов и евреев и караимские храмы или молитвенные дома (в тонкостях я не очень разбираюсь)тоже называли синагогами.


 На сайте http://www.etoretro.ru/pic19966.htm мне ответил некто Анатолий Магаз. Привожу его ответ дословно: "*Вносить изменения нет необходимости.Эта фотография датируется 1901-1906 годами.Термин «кенасса» происходит от древнееврейского глагола «канос» , что подтверждается в книге «Ган-эден» известного караимского богослова XIV в. рабби Агарона Второго Никомодио (1300—1369). Этим же словом персидские евреи называют синагогу.
До 1911 года молитвенный дом караимов называли синагогой. В 1892 г. трокскими караимами была подана петиция о переименовании караимских «синагог» в «кенасы».
На этот запрос было послано письмо гахама Панпулова от 31.12.1893, как его ответ на просьбу Трокского гахама о переименовании синагог в кенассы. Письмо предназначено министру внутренних дел.
В 1911 году гахам С. М. Панпулов обратился в МВД с ходатайством о переименовании караимских «синагог» в «кенасы». В связи с этим ДДДИИ МВД отправило запрос в адрес и. о. Трокского и Виленского караимского гахама И. Н. Фирковича, который заявил, что слово «кенаса» происходит от корня древнееврейского глагола «канос» (собирать) и что в средневековых караимских летописях кенаса «служила наименованием мест общественного богослужения караимов».
Ныне караимы используют преимущественно термин «кенаса» («кенеса», «кенасса») или "бет гаккенесет, ,буквально -«дом собрания» (первоначальное древнееврейское название синагоги, употребляемое также раввинистами).И последнее:Караимская кенасса в Одесссе не существует"*.http://sometrouble.livejournal.com/579306.html

----------


## Milkaway

> Может это два Федорова и стало быть две дачи? Один художник, второй писатель. Или это один и тот же человек??


 ... есть такая книжка - два в одной: В.Катаев ,,Уже написан Вертер,, и реальный комментарий к повести С.Лущика (Оптимум 1999) - там о даче Фёдорова очень много написано - есть фото и реклама Дома Творчества писателей ,,Одесса,, 1964, но адрес не указан ... там есть упоминание о том, что вдова писателя и мама художника, оставшись одна и без средств к существованию в 1926 открывает на своей даче пансион для писателей, которые впрочем бывали-живали там и до революции ... затем, после НЭПа, она  передаёт свою дачу в аренду Литфонду с правом своего проживания ... еще позже ее дача перешла в собственность Литфонда, где с 1936г.начал действовать Дом творчества писателей ...
...осенью 1908г. Фёдоров писал Бунину, что собирается купить у Ковалевского клочок земли - Ковалевский очень нуждался и продавал за бесценок свои участки ... покупка состоялась в 1911, а в 1912 там уже был выстроен дом, о чём сообщали газеты - репортаж сопровождался двумя групповыми фотографиями -= на балконе дачи и в саду ...
... по воспоминаниям старожилов - дом был кирпичный, зимний, одноэтажный, на шесть комнат, с тремя верандами, с башенкой-мастерской ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Нет - это один и тот же человек)) Я пытался найти это мето - без результата. Аэрофотосъёмка люфтваффе очень слабого разрешения(((


 ...  Фёдоровской дачи сейчас не существует - она была уничтожена оползнями в несколько этапов - и в 1981г, по свидетельству Лущика, в траве рядом с обрывом были лишь остатки фундамента ...
...в разное время адрес дачи был то Амундсена 57-69, потом Амундсена, 111 ...

----------


## Antique

> На сайте http://www.etoretro.ru/pic19966.htm мне ответил некто Анатолий Магаз. Привожу его ответ дословно: "[B][I]Вносить изменения нет необходимости.


 Мда, А. Магаз ссылается на 1911-й год, но сейчас совсем не 1911-й год, таким образом его комментарий опоздал на сто лет. Тем более петиция подтверждает правильность употребления именно слова кенаса в отношении караимских молитвенных домов, то есть данный участник etero не понимает смысла того, что сам цитирует. А вселенский гахам И. Н. Фиркович сообщает, что караимы используют слово кенаса по меньшей мере со средних веков, и взято оно с древнееврейского языка, то есть образовалось не от слова синагога и не является новым словом. В данном контексте древнееврейский язык к иудаизму отношения не имеет, это не только язык на котором разговаривали евреи (в том числе вероятно евреи христиане), но и язык на котором ведутся богослужения караимов, так как именно на этом языке написан Ветхий Завет, который является основой религии караимов.

----------


## brassl

На аукционе продается как - страховое общество в Одессе- Это Одесса?

----------


## Antique

> На аукционе продается как - страховое общество в Одессе- Это Одесса?
> Вложение 5472468


 Не похоже, не наш стиль. Судя по неряшливой тумбе - где-то в провинции.

----------


## brassl

Дом угловой. Не может быть один из тех где по углам сталинки стоят в центре?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мда, А. Магаз ссылается на 1911-й год, но сейчас совсем не 1911-й год, таким образом его комментарий опоздал на сто лет. Тем более петиция подтверждает правильность употребления именно слова кенаса в отношении караимских молитвенных домов, то есть данный участник etero не понимает смысла того, что сам цитирует. А вселенский гахам И. Н. Фиркович сообщает, что караимы используют слово кенаса по меньшей мере со средних веков, и взято оно с древнееврейского языка, то есть образовалось не от слова синагога и не является новым словом. В данном контексте древнееврейский язык к иудаизму отношения не имеет, это не только язык на котором разговаривали евреи (в том числе вероятно евреи христиане), но и язык на котором ведутся богослужения караимов, так как именно на этом языке написан Ветхий Завет, который является основой религии караимов.


 Вот его ответ: _"Я не возражаю-Вы можете уважать его и далее,я нет-судя по его "писанине",не зная меня априори в чем-то меня обвинять-показывает,что это не очень воспитанный и культурный "субъект"-набор слов,вместо аргументации.Вместе почитайте еще вот это:http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0.Мне не надо доказывать когда возник термин "кенасса"-надо вам подумать и уловить суть дисскусии по фото,времени официального разрешения в Российской империи -переименования караимских «синагог» в «кенасы»_".
Так кто прав?
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0

----------


## Antique

> Вот его ответ: _"Я не возражаю-Вы можете уважать его и далее,я нет-судя по его "писанине",не зная меня априори в чем-то меня обвинять-показывает,что это не очень воспитанный и культурный "субъект"-набор слов,вместо аргументации.Вместе почитайте еще вот это:http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0.Мне не надо доказывать когда возник термин "кенасса"-надо вам подумать и уловить суть дисскусии по фото,времени официального разрешения в Российской империи -переименования караимских «синагог» в «кенасы»_".
> Так кто прав?
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0


 Вот по этому я ему ничего не писал.  Молитвенный дом караимов называется кенасой, о чём же тут спорить? Правда некоторым сто лет назад это не было известно, кто-то отрицал само название "кенаса", но повторять ошибки столетней давности совершенно бессмысленно. А. Магазу просто нравится называть кенасу синагогой, и никто не может помешать ему в реализации этого желания посредством сайта etero.

Что-ли тоже получить вип аккаунт и создать папки вроде: стальныя шторы, подьёмныя машины и т.д....

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот по этому я ему ничего не писал.  Молитвенный дом караимов называется кенасой, о чём же тут спорить? А. Магазу просто нравится называть кенасу синагогой и никто не может помешать ему в реализации этого желания посредством сайта etero.
> 
> Что-ли тоже получить вип аккаунт и создать папки вроде: стальныя шторы, подьёмныя машины и т.д....


 Тогда мы его теряем :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Тогда мы его теряем


 Похоже что так. Собственно ссылка на Еврейскую энциклопедию Брокгауза и Ефрона (о происхождении караимов) всё объясняет. Я сомневаюсь, что хоть один из служителей караимской религии согласился бы с написанным в данной Еврейской энциклопедии, по этому о достоверности материала в данном дореволюционном издании каждый сделает вывод сам.

Я тоже не знаю как было на самом деле, это вопрос для теологов, но считаю, что караимам всё же стоит уступить в том вопросе, что их молитвенные дома следует называть кенасами, а не синагогами.

----------


## Screech

Интересная статья

----------


## brassl



----------


## translator

*Одесса. 1935*

----------


## Antique

> Дом угловой. Не может быть один из тех где по углам сталинки стоят в центре?


 Возможно всё, но фотографии разрушенных зданий практически отсутствуют. Помогла бы расшифровка вывыески на здании, но в таком разрешении ничего не разобрать. Всё же здания имеет черты кирпчного стиля не свойственного Одессе.

----------


## Screech

А вы говорите не те времена,пляжи позанимали-лечь негде.Вон смотрите как было)))

----------


## brassl

> Возможно всё, но фотографии разрушенных зданий практически отсутствуют. Помогла бы расшифровка вывыески на здании, но в таком разрешении ничего не разобрать. Всё же здания имеет черты кирпчного стиля не свойственного Одессе.


 Стиль может и кирпичный, но архитектурные решения похожие есть. Вот на Молдаванке дом, почти похож  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> А вы говорите не те времена,пляжи позанимали-лечь негде.Вон смотрите как было)))


 Ви конечно будете смеяться, но с января 2011 вид есть в Архиве, можно было просто ссылочку кинуть :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот его ответ: _"Я не возражаю-Вы можете уважать его и далее,я нет-судя по его "писанине",не зная меня априори в чем-то меня обвинять-показывает,что это не очень воспитанный и культурный "субъект"-набор слов,вместо аргументации.Вместе почитайте еще вот это:http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0.Мне не надо доказывать когда возник термин "кенасса"-надо вам подумать и уловить суть дисскусии по фото,времени официального разрешения в Российской империи -переименования караимских «синагог» в «кенасы»_".
> Так кто прав?
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0


  Пять копеек можно вставить? Караимы - это ответвление от иудаизма, странно что нигде не написано что они изначально ушли в Египет, а через тысячу лет, мы их уже встречаем в Крыму... Синагога  - "собрание", греческое слово, откуда оно перешло в название Европейских евреев, пока не скажу, но дословно передаёт смысл ивритского названия Дома Собрания - Бэйт Кнесет, (израильский рада - тоже Кнесет, без слова Бэйт - дом), название Кинаса - скорее всего изменённое, с течением времени, Кнесет. Кстати названия церкви как здания, сооружения, на иврите - Кнесия.  
Жаль что в Одессе осталось мало караимов - читающих. Помните, я писал что они признали только написанную Тору, а устную Тору, ту что передавали из уст в уста, а потом записали в Талмуд с комментариями - нет. Хотя до революции, их община была не последней в Одессе. Кинаса на Троицкой, рядом большой доходный дом, принадлежащий общине на Ришельевской/Троицкой. Из самых известных одесских караимов, к сожалению, помню только Исаковича, да-да хозяина бани на Приображенской...)))

----------


## Пушкин

> Похоже что так. Собственно ссылка на Еврейскую энциклопедию Брокгауза и Ефрона (о происхождении караимов) всё объясняет. Я сомневаюсь, что хоть один из служителей караимской религии согласился бы с написанным в данной Еврейской энциклопедии, по этому о достоверности материала в данном дореволюционном издании каждый сделает вывод сам.
> 
> Я тоже не знаю как было на самом деле, это вопрос для теологов, но считаю, что караимам всё же стоит уступить в том вопросе, что их молитвенные дома следует называть кенасами, а не синагогами.


  Полностью согласен...

----------


## Antique

> Стиль может и кирпичный, но архитектурные решения похожие есть. Вот на Молдаванке дом, почти похож


 Не совсем. Окна у неизвестного здания располагается в своеобразных нишах - филенках. Такое оформление было популярно для зданий из кирпича, так как такие ниши элементарно можно выложить из него. Касательно рустованных лопаток с филенками аналогичная ситуация. Всего этого в правом здании нет - его украшения, так сказать, выпуклые и выполнены на поверхности штукатурки, а не образуют рельеф на стене.

К примеру, два здания на улице Воровского в Киеве: http://goo.gl/maps/d7g6m Подобная кирпичная архитектура была очень популярна из-за дешивизны.




> Из самых известных одесских караимов, к сожалению, помню только Исаковича, да-да хозяина бани на Приображенской...)))


 Был ещё архитектор А.С. Панпулов, сын вышеупомянутого гахама, который спроектировал здание на Троицкой, а также ещё несколько живописных зданий.

Известный маршал Родион Малиновский был наполовину караимом, причём его фамилия была очень распространённой среди польских караимов.

----------


## Good++++

> ... А вы случайно не знаете какое здание было на месте 121ой школы на Соборке?


 



> ... До школы, то есть до 1930-х на участке было расположено некое здание, которое до революции находилось на балансе города. В нём располагались Общеобразовательные мужские вечерние курсы, в частном порядке работал нотариус, может быть было что-то ещё....


 
Вот еще было сообщение:



> Нашёл ответ на свой вопрос "что было на месте 121 школы"-. В доме №1 в конце XIX века было городское девичье училище...


 На счет городского девичьего училища подтверждения не нашел...
В книге: Одесса, ее окрестности и курорты. – 1901. – 425 с.
на странице 112:

Упоминания о девичестве училища нет.
а вот еще:



> Гулевая улица давно приобрела громкую литературную славу. С ней связано имя Леси Украинки. На Гулевой, 1 жили супруги Маргарита Комарова и Михаил Сидоренко, ассистент кафедры минералогии новороссийского университета, в семье которых Леся не только отдыхала и лечилась, но и искала свой путь в поэзии.


 жилое здание на балансе города?
П.С. Леся Украинка впервые посетила Одессу в 1889 г. Она бывала здесь также в 1890 и 1893 годах.
П.П.С. Учитывая нынешнее отсутствие здания по адресу Соборная площадь, 8, у меня есть предположение, что на месте Здания школы было 2 здания: одно по адресу Гулевая, 1, второе - Соборная пл., 8.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://telegraf.com.ua/puteshestviya/odessa-70-80-h-godov-glazami-inostrantsev-fotogalereya.html/1/
Не знаю, было или нет....

----------


## malyutka_e

> Похоже что так. Собственно ссылка на Еврейскую энциклопедию Брокгауза и Ефрона (о происхождении караимов) всё объясняет. Я сомневаюсь, что хоть один из служителей караимской религии согласился бы с написанным в данной Еврейской энциклопедии, по этому о достоверности материала в данном дореволюционном издании каждый сделает вывод сам.
> 
> Я тоже не знаю как было на самом деле, это вопрос для теологов, но считаю, что караимам всё же стоит уступить в том вопросе, что их молитвенные дома следует называть кенасами, а не синагогами.


 Вот его ответ и ссылка на книгу:_ malyutka_e - для того,чтобы поставить жирную точку по этому фото,прочитайте внимательно со 119 стр._ http://ru.scribd.com/doc/46702772/%D0%A0%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C-%D0%BE%D0%B1%D1%89%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B5%D  0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D1%85-%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B3%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B0%D  1%86%D0%B8%D0%B9-2,  _если будет желание - ознакомьте своего уважаемого человека, для повышения его эрудиции "знатока",чтобы впредь думал, когда что-то пишет о вопросе в котором ничего не понимает._

----------


## Antique

> Вот его ответ и ссылка на книгу:_ malyutka_e - для того,чтобы поставить жирную точку по этому фото,прочитайте внимательно со 119 стр._ http://ru.scribd.com/doc/46702772/%D0%A0%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C-%D0%BE%D0%B1%D1%89%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B5%D  0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D1%85-%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B3%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B0%D  1%86%D0%B8%D0%B9-2,  _если будет желание - ознакомьте своего уважаемого человека, для повышения его эрудиции "знатока",чтобы впредь думал, когда что-то пишет о вопросе в котором ничего не понимает._


 Ответ на что? Я никогда не разговаривал с данным пользователем интернета. Мне дорого моё время, чтобы я тратил его на псевдо дискуссии с конфликтными пользователями, к тому же имеющими довольно неортодоксальные убеждения. Всё, что я хотел сказать сказано в предыдущих моих сообщениях. Не стоило метать бисер, когда, ещё по октябрьскому сообщению было понятно, что данный участник при несогласии с ним будет негодовать.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ответ на что? Я никогда не разговаривал с данным пользователем интернета. Мне дорого моё время, чтобы я тратил его на псевдо дискуссии с конфликтными пользователями, к тому же имеющими довольно неортодоксальные убеждения. Всё, что я хотел сказать сказано в предыдущих моих сообщениях. Не стоило метать бисер, когда, ещё по октябрьскому сообщению было понятно, что данный участник при несогласии с ним будет негодовать.


 Главное здесь - ссылка на книгу, а не его брызги слюной.

----------


## Antique

> жилое здание на балансе города?
> П.С. Леся Украинка впервые посетила Одессу в 1889 г. Она бывала здесь также в 1890 и 1893 годах.


 А вы знаете с какого времени оно на балансе города, и что в некоторых административных и общественных зданиях существовали жилые квартиры? Городским домом данный участок был уже в 1898 году.




> Главное здесь - ссылка на книгу, а не его брызги слюной.


 Да, публикация весьма интересная, но она не не обосновывает употребление термина синагога в наше время по отношению к караимским молитвенным домам.

----------


## Пушкин

> Главное здесь - ссылка на книгу, а не его брызги слюной.


  Не открывается эта ссылка

----------


## Пушкин

Интересное здание справа от Собора. Сколько там этажей 4 или 5? :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Не открывается эта ссылка


 На том сайте неправильно распознаются ссылки с кириллическими символами: http://ru.scribd.com/doc/46702772/Роль-общественных-организаций-2

----------


## Milkaway

> Интересное здание справа от Собора. Сколько там этажей 4 или 5?


 ... вероятно, это доходный дом Вернетт - на углу Толстого и Нежинской, 52 - 5 этажей ...

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще один вид на дом возле собора. Фото с немецкого воздушного шара-шпиона. 1919 год. За ним большой пустырь...

----------


## brassl



----------


## Алик Савенков

> Стиль может и кирпичный, но архитектурные решения похожие есть. Вот на Молдаванке дом, почти похож 
> Вложение 5474179 Вложение 5474251


 Я думаю что это на Дворянской угол Коблевской. Попробую найти у себя современное фото.

----------


## brassl

> Я думаю что это на Дворянской угол Коблевской. Попробую найти у себя современное фото.


  Ух ты! Интересно! Жду фото!

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Ух ты! Интересно! Жду фото!


 Прошу прощения, я ошибался.

----------


## brassl

Отрицательный результат, то же результат.

----------


## феерический

Как заговорили за Кенасы - сразу вспомнил своё посещение Евпатории:

----------


## Antique

> Как заговорили за Кенасы - сразу вспомнил своё посещение Евпатории:


 На первом фото запечатлена одна из еврейских синагог, ремесленная. Есть ещё одна синагога, купеческая, но она уже не действует и в советское время была жутко перестроена. На следующих фотографиях действительно кенаса.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> На аукционе продается как - страховое общество в Одессе- Это Одесса?
> Вложение 5472468


 Да... Это может быть одна из улиц которые спускаются к Канатной. Например, Бунина угол Ришельевской, там где на углу сейчас стоит "сталинка". Или Жуковского угол Ришельевской, тоже на углу "сталинка". На фото характерен наклон.

Вот еще, что известно о доме номер 19 по Полицейской (Бунина)? Дом несимметричен, в "восточном" стиле?

----------


## brassl

С РОЖДЕСТВОМ!

Порт, 1918 год. У нас похожая была, но чуть ракурс другой.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://samlib.ru/b/bekerskij_w_i/miriwojnach2.shtml
Может было - сейчас читаю.

----------


## SaMoVar

> С РОЖДЕСТВОМ!
> Вложение 5477227
> Порт, 1918 год. У нас похожая была, но чуть ракурс другой.


  Сколько шаланд стоит)))

----------


## Dorra

> На первом фото запечатлена одна из еврейских синагог, ремесленная. Есть ещё одна синагога, купеческая, но она уже не действует и в советское время была жутко перестроена. На следующих фотографиях действительно кенаса.


 
Говорят,что в здании госархива раньше была синагога.Это правда?

----------


## Лысый0

> Говорят,что в здании госархива раньше была синагога.Это правда?


 Бродская синагога, от г. Броды  :smileflag:

----------


## pes4inka

> Говорят,что в здании госархива раньше была синагога.Это правда?


 да,была какая то передача на эту тему.
а сейчас это здание в ужасном состоянии,а там ведь вся история города

----------


## polvnic

С Рождеством Христовым!
Нашел еще один отпечаток с пластинки. Приберег к празднику.

Jardin de la ville - garcon. Городской сад - мальчик.

----------


## Milkaway

> Да... Это может быть одна из улиц которые спускаются к Канатной. Например, Бунина угол Ришельевской, там где на углу сейчас стоит "сталинка". Или Жуковского угол Ришельевской, тоже на углу "сталинка". На фото характерен наклон.


 ... наверное, всё-таки это не Одесса - обратите внимание на деревья возле дома ... у нас преобладала Акация ( и на старых фото это видно), а тут, скорее всего, тополя и ограда вокруг них из высоких досок ... не припомню, чтобы в Одессе были такие конструкции ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Вот еще, что известно о доме номер 19 по Полицейской (Бунина)? Дом несимметричен, в "восточном" стиле?


 ... Бунина,19, дом Абрамсон, 1843, арх Даллаква, 1852 - реконструкция с перестройкой фасада, арх. Козлов - памятник истории и архитектуры ...

----------


## Пушкин

> Бродская синагога, от г. Броды


  От выходцев из города Броды, но интересно то, что до постройки этого здания, помещение которое снимала община у госпожи Попудовой, тоже называлась Бродская синагога...

----------


## Пушкин

> ... вероятно, это доходный дом Вернетт - на углу Толстого и Нежинской, 52 - 5 этажей ...


  Дом который вы упомянули наверно следующий, присмотритесь - там два высотных здания...

----------


## inborz

> да,была какая то передача на эту тему.
> а сейчас это здание в ужасном состоянии,а там ведь вся история города


 да, была какая-то передача... Ну разве можно относиться так поверхностно и с таким пренебрежением?

----------


## Milkaway

> Дом который вы упомянули наверно следующий, присмотритесь - там два высотных здания...


 .... первый дом в пять этажей - это  таки дом на Нежинской угол Толстого ( в квартале  перед Собором - от Коблевской до Нежинской  - 2-3 этажная застройка) ... а вторая ,,высотка,, - дом на Новосельского - Толстого ...

----------


## brassl

Вроде не было таких ссылок, если были, звыняйте,склероз
Вся Одесса 1904/05,  Вся Одесса 1906.

----------


## Пушкин

> .... первый дом в пять этажей - это  таки дом на Нежинской угол Толстого ( в квартале  перед Собором - от Коблевской до Нежинской  - 2-3 этажная застройка) ... а вторая ,,высотка,, - дом на Новосельского - Толстого ...


  Наверное вы правы, хотя визуально - эта высотка стоит рядом с собором, а не в квартале от него и по идее должна быть видна крыша соседнего по Нежинской здания с совами...

----------


## Milkaway

> Наверное вы правы, хотя визуально - эта высотка стоит рядом с собором, а не в квартале от него и по идее должна быть видна крыша соседнего по Нежинской здания с совами...


 ... оптический обман ))) при низкой точке съёмки ... в квартале по той стороне Толстого все дома примерно одной высоты, поэтому их не видно за деревьями... и все они были построены задолго до того как в начале ХХ века в Одессе стали строить первые ,,высотки,, ... 
... если присмотреться, то соседний с ,,пятиэтажкой,, дом с совами в 4эт тоже можно разглядеть  - печную трубу ...

----------


## Antique

> Вот еще, что известно о доме номер 19 по Полицейской (Бунина)? Дом несимметричен, в "восточном" стиле?


 В самом что ни на есть европейском стиле. Это здание относится к переработанному флорентийскому ренессансу. Здание главного корпуса Университета выполнено в похожем стиле, химический факультет и гостинница "Лондонская" тоже цитируют флорентийские палаццо.




> а вторая ,,высотка,, - дом на Новосельского - Толстого ...


 Чётырёхэтажный дом Ближенского даже выше соседней 5-и этажной сталинки.




> Вроде не было таких ссылок, если были, звыняйте,склероз
> Вся Одесса 1904/05,  Вся Одесса 1906.


 Были, но в теме про улицы. Господин Ranke время от времени напоминает про обновления в РГБ.




> Говорят,что в здании госархива раньше была синагога.Это правда?


 Да, сохранилось кое-что от первоначального оформления - лестница ведущая на хоры (возможно их две). Перила правда такие же как у лестниц чёрных ходов. Также в читальном зале я видел лепной карниз под потолком. Но здание в плачевном состоянии, одна из стен поддерживается контрфорсами. В советское время главный зал был перекрыт бетонными перекрытиями, по сути из одноэтажного здания сделали двухэтажное. Вход в Бродскую синагогу устроен аналогично главной - в торце здания со стороны соседнего участка.

Внешне здание выглядит почти так, как выглядело перед революцией, но готический щипец со стороны Жуковского исчез и без него здание выглядит не так хорошо, как раньше. Ограда выполнена архитектором Моранди (итальянец) и такие же самые ограды были использованы при обустройстве территории Успенского собора и особняка в начале переулка Маяковского.

----------


## brassl

Понял. Не знал. Я по смежным темам не очень ходил 
Вот список фотомастерских, из справочника, некоторые мне вообще не попадались. Да много еще интересного!

----------


## VicTur

Вопрос к Брасслу.
Такое есть? 1920-е годы.
В папке «Преображенская улица. Пассаж» я такого интерьера не обнаружил.

----------


## brassl

> Вопрос к Брасслу.
> Такое есть? 1920-е годы.
> В папке «Преображенская улица. Пассаж» я такого интерьера не обнаружил.


  Такого не было. Спасибо!

----------


## Milkaway

... может, кто-то подскажет: с какого времени на углу Бунина и Ришельевской  была аптека № 17 ... слышала, что в этом угловом помещении она была еще с дореволюционных времен и принадлежала только одному хозяину ...

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, сохранилось кое-что от первоначального оформления - лестница ведущая на хоры (возможно их две). Перила правда такие же как у лестниц чёрных ходов. Также в читальном зале я видел лепной карниз под потолком. Но здание в плачевном состоянии, одна из стен поддерживается контрфорсами. В советское время главный зал был перекрыт бетонными перекрытиями, по сути из одноэтажного здания сделали двухэтажное. Вход в Бродскую синагогу устроен аналогично главной - в торце здания со стороны соседнего участка.
> 
> Внешне здание выглядит почти так, как выглядело перед революцией, но готический щипец со стороны Жуковского исчез и без него здание выглядит не так хорошо, как раньше. Ограда выполнена архитектором Моранди (итальянец) и такие же самые ограды были использованы при обустройстве территории Успенского собора и особняка в начале переулка Маяковского.


  Обустройство лифтов в башнях, строительство самого хранилища в середине, а лестницы ведут не на хоры, а на балкон.

----------


## Пушкин

> ... может, кто-то подскажет: с какого времени на углу Бунина и Ришельевской  была аптека № 17 ... слышала, что в этом угловом помещении она была еще с дореволюционных времен и принадлежала только одному хозяину ...


  К сожалению кроме как: 

_На Полицейской угол Ришельевской
Недалеко от ресторана ФанконИ
Напротив Главной Зубодраловки Одесской
Стоит колледж где учился я._ 
 :smileflag: 
Ничего за аптеку сказать не могу, а разве в справочниках нет о ней упоминания?

----------


## Antique

> а лестницы ведут не на хоры, а на балкон.


 Смотря что за балкон. Хоры это как бы и есть балкон, если он по размеру такой, как, например в кирхе. На хорах не обязательно должен располагаться хор, это просто название площадки на втором этаже храма, хотя для синагог могут быть свои особенности. В лютеранской церкви св. Павла, например есть боковые хоры, а есть хоры над входом, на которых расположен орган.

----------


## brassl



----------


## Trs

Кстати, не интересует ли общественность план Михайловской церкви, датируемый 1937 годом? Он есть в музее ОГЭТ.

----------


## Пушкин

> Смотря что за балкон. Хоры это как бы и есть балкон, если он по размеру такой, как, например в кирхе. На хорах не обязательно должен располагаться хор, это просто название площадки на втором этаже храма, хотя дл\ синагог могут быть свои особенности. В лютеранской церкви св. Павла, например есть боковые хоры, а есть хоры над входом, на которых расположен орган.


  Согласен,  но это характерно только для церквей, как к примеру алтарь и т.д.  
Кстати в Бродской играл орган (который вывезли румыны) и пел хор...

----------


## Antique

> Кстати, не интересует ли общественность план Михайловской церкви, датируемый 1937 годом? Он есть в музее ОГЭТ.


 Интересует! Он был в ноябре в экспозиции или я его таки пропустил?

----------


## Пушкин

Есть вопрос к уважаемому *Jorjic*у, в папке улицы Новосельской под №43 представлено 3 фото, но это таки Новосельского 43 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=100&pid=11299#top_display_media 
А вот это http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=100&pid=11399#top_display_media  и   это   http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=100&pid=11300#top_display_media   нет. Подскажите, откуда два последних фото? Прошу всех желающих подключиться... :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть вопрос к уважаемому *Jorjic*у, в папке улицы Новосельской под №43 представлено 3 фото...


 Все три фото из одного двора. Просто объектив смотрит в противоположные стороны двора. Старое фото смотрит из глубины двора к выходу, а остальные - наоборот. Они сняты с галереи второго этажа.

----------


## inborz

> Смотря что за балкон. Хоры это как бы и есть балкон, если он по размеру такой, как, например в кирхе. На хорах не обязательно должен располагаться хор, это просто название площадки на втором этаже храма, хотя дл\ синагог могут быть свои особенности. В лютеранской церкви св. Павла, например есть боковые хоры, а есть хоры над входом, на которых расположен орган.


 На втором этаже в синагоге обычно располагалась эзрат нашим - отделение для женщин. В Бродской синагоге хор располагался внизу, см.
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B  0%D1%8F+%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B3  %D0%B0&hl=en&client=firefox&hs=5Wv&sa=X&tbo=d&rls=  ru.rambler:ru:official&biw=1440&bih=619&tbm=isch&t  bnid=F8fua0g15U5V1M:&imgrefurl=http://www.migdal.ru/times/44/3881/&docid=OD2Vexx02cpp-M&imgurl=http://www.migdal.ru/images/migdal-small-9986-9428.jpg&w=300&h=227&ei=RiPsUKWRG8jdswbDrYDIDA&zoo  m=1&iact=hc&vpx=265&vpy=291&dur=739&hovh=155&hovw=  220&tx=82&ty=121&sig=103222772332134798681&page=3&  tbnh=143&tbnw=211&start=53&ndsp=31&ved=1t:429,r:77  ,s:0,i:327

----------


## Пушкин

> Все три фото из одного двора. Просто объектив смотрит в противоположные стороны двора. Старое фото смотрит из глубины двора к выходу, а остальные - наоборот. Они сняты с галереи второго этажа.


  Ага, спасибо, просто двор сильно изменился - пристройки выросли, деревья, да и само здание уже не такое...

----------


## Trs

> Интересует! Он был в ноябре в экспозиции или я его таки пропустил?


 Был. Висит в предвоенном стенде и сопровождается перепиской о (не)выделении его Одесскому трамвайному тресту под общежитие. Его проблематично переснять, поскольку с него нельзя снять стекло, но можем решить, когда интересующиеся планом смогут собраться в музее во второй половине месяца.

----------


## Antique

> Был. Висит в предвоенном стенде и сопровождается перепиской о (не)выделении его Одесскому трамвайному тресту под общежитие. Его проблематично переснять, поскольку с него нельзя снять стекло, но можем решить, когда интересующиеся планом смогут собраться в музее во второй половине месяца.


 Я на всякий случай гляну в отснятом, но с моей техникой без штатива ничего путного при таких условиях не снять (и лампы в зале как-то неудачно отсвечивают прямо на стёкла).

----------


## mandarin90

Хотелось бы узнать, как обстоит дело с реконструкцией дома Руссова?Его вообще собираются делать?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

[IMG][/IMG] Такой "Привоз" был?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Хотелось бы узнать, как обстоит дело с реконструкцией дома Руссова?Его вообще собираются делать?


 Вам ответить, или сами всё поймёте? Сейчас активно разрушают соседний дом Либмана. Думаю, что в течение года-двух оба дома снесут. Под каким-нибудь предлогом. Точнее под предлогом аварийности и невозможности реконструкции.

----------


## verda

А что с домом Гоголя?
Он разваливается; его закрыли и огородили - но собирается ли там кто-то что-то делать? 
Ведь это мемориальный дом. Почему все говорят о доме Руссова, а дом, где реально жил Гоголь, никого не интересует? Ни темы нет, ни обсуждения, ни даже упоминаний о нем!

----------


## Antique

> А что с домом Гоголя?
> Он разваливается; его закрыли и огородили - но собирается ли там кто-то что-то делать? 
> Ведь это мемориальный дом. Почему все говорят о доме Руссова, а дом, где реально жил Гоголь, никого не интересует? Ни темы нет, ни обсуждения, ни даже упоминаний о нем!


 Ходили слухи, что вот вот начнётся реконструкция. Но сейчас всё равно не сезон, раньше весны работы не начнутся.

----------


## Скрытик

Дом Гоголя в частной собственности. А денег у хозяина нет.

----------


## verda

Боюсь, что когда развалится - сразу найдутся...

----------


## brassl

> [IMG][/IMG] Такой "Привоз" был?


 Такого не было, был похожий. Спасибо!

----------


## Antique

Есть такая фотография плана Михайловской церкви на Молдаванке:
http://i.pixs.ru/storage/9/8/4/planchurch_4157092_6759984.jpg

----------


## chestnaya

Интересный альбом Одесса 1984. Нестандартные виды.
http://photo.qip.ru/users/qwertymipt/130922/2127066/#mainImageLink
Сорри, если было.

----------


## VicTur

> Интересный альбом Одесса 1984. Нестандартные виды.
> http://photo.qip.ru/users/qwertymipt/130922/2127066/#mainImageLink
> Сорри, если было.


 В том же источнике есть ещё:
http://photo.qip.ru/users/qwertymipt/3543675/,
http://photo.qip.ru/users/qwertymipt/3543654/77006620/,
http://photo.qip.ru/users/qwertymipt/3543491/,
http://photo.qip.ru/users/qwertymipt/3530573/,
http://photo.qip.ru/users/qwertymipt/3508810/,
http://photo.qip.ru/users/qwertymipt/87511/,
http://photo.qip.ru/users/qwertymipt/130923/.

----------


## Vitali P

Заранее извиняюсь если такая фотография уже была:

----------


## SaMoVar

Проходил мимо свалки и попал на сокровище. Смотрели на меня как на поца))) Буду выкладывать потихоньку. Стенд артшколы.

Первый нормальный выпуск красных командиров Одесской артиллерийской школы. 1924 год.

----------


## SaMoVar

С переходом артиллерии с конной на механизированную тягу в училище поступили первые образцы новой техники - трактор "Клейтон". 1926 год.

----------


## SaMoVar

Начальник политотдела школы Емберг Г.Л.

----------


## brassl

> Заранее извиняюсь если такая фотография уже была:Вложение 5483776


 Точно такой не было. А вот похожая из этой серии была. Спасибо!

----------


## SaMoVar

Группа командиров, преподавателей и курсантов школы после митинга, посвящённого памяти Ленина. 24 января 1924 года.
Завтра ещё обработаю... Простите за качество склейки - я старался)))

----------


## VicTur

Три фото со стандартными туристическими видами, зато 1985 года:

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=440004&p=34657682&viewfull=1#post34657682.

----------


## brassl



----------


## GAK

Из беседы форумчан:
 - Журналиста Де-Рибаса? (о «даче»)
- Феликса Де Рибаса. Про журналиста не слышал. А район этот назывался дерибасовкой.
- Это же очевидно. А Феликс много писал в "Одесском листке", был журналистом.

А вот информация о Феликсе де Рибасе:
Ф.М. де Рибас (1769 – 1845) – основатель одесской ветви рода де Рибасов – премьер-майор в отставке, консул Королевства Обеих Сицилий для портов Чёрного и Азовского морей, один из первых жителей и предпринимателей Одессы, был первым плац-майором Одессы, подарил Одессе собственный сад, ставший первым общедоступным садом города (Казённый, Дерибасовский или Городской сад на Дерибасовской), за участие в ликвидации чумы 1812 г. награждён медалью. В знак уважения к его заслугам перед городом могила Феликса де Рибаса (в XIV квартале кладбища вблизи стены депо «конки») была обнесена чугунной оградой к 100-летию Одессы. Здесь же, на Старом кладбище похоронен его сын М.Ф.де Рибас (1807-1882) –  почётный консул, историк Одессы, библиограф, журналист и редактор первой издававшейся в Одессе газеты «Журналь д’Одесса» на французском языке, знаток одесской старины.
Жаль, что о них так мало знают в Одессе.

----------


## VicTur

> Из беседы форумчан:
>  - Журналиста Де-Рибаса? (о «даче»)
> - Феликса Де Рибаса. Про журналиста не слышал. А район этот назывался дерибасовкой.
> - Это же очевидно. А Феликс много писал в "Одесском листке", был журналистом.
> 
> А вот информация о Феликсе де Рибасе:
> Ф.М. де Рибас (1769 – 1845) – основатель одесской ветви рода де Рибасов – премьер-майор в отставке, консул Королевства Обеих Сицилий для портов Чёрного и Азовского морей, один из первых жителей и предпринимателей Одессы, был первым плац-майором Одессы, подарил Одессе собственный сад, ставший первым общедоступным садом города (Казённый, Дерибасовский или Городской сад на Дерибасовской), за участие в ликвидации чумы 1812 г. награждён медалью. В знак уважения к его заслугам перед городом могила Феликса де Рибаса (в XIV квартале кладбища вблизи стены депо «конки») была обнесена чугунной оградой к 100-летию Одессы. Здесь же, на Старом кладбище похоронен его сын М.Ф.де Рибас (1807-1882) –  почётный консул, историк Одессы, библиограф, журналист и редактор первой издававшейся в Одессе газеты «Журналь д’Одесса» на французском языке, знаток одесской старины.
> Жаль, что о них так мало знают в Одессе.


 Это стоило бы разместить не здесь (или не только здесь), а в теме «Де-Рибас и его потомки».

----------


## Antique

Кстати, в справочнике Вся Одесса от Одесских новостей 1914-го года упомянутая дача на Костанди Принадлежит Константину Ефимовичу Тилю. На карте Новой Баварии (1904) владельцем этого участка указан некий Татио.

Если этот участок и принаджежал де Рибасу, то явно до постройки существующего здания.

В справочнике Вся Одесса 1911-го года упоминается некий Станислав Де-Рибас у которого было владение на Среднем Фонтане, то есть не так и близко от Дерибасовки.

----------


## SaMoVar

Продолжение по артиллерийской школе.

На занятиях

На занятиях

Перед выездом на полевые учения. 1928 год.
Тяжело с маленьким сканером(( Сегодня не успел всё.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

А такое было? [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, на Одноклассниках, в разделе "История Пересыпи" были размещены данные фотографии. Которые я, с разрешения автора, предоставляю Вашему вниманию:

Вложение 5488720
Остаток постамента снесенного в апреле 1996г. памятника Ленину. Фото осени 1997г. Из личного архива краеведа Т.Е. Донцовой.

Вложение 5488764
Середина 1960-х. Из личного архива краеведа Т.Е. Донцовой.

Вложение 5488772
Вид памятника нач. 1960-х ( набор-раскладушка изд. "Прогресс", Москва). Фото из личной коллекции краеведа Т.Е. Донцовой. 

Вложение 5488788
А это уникальная фотография.
Вид на Московскую с моста (1919г.), слева дом на месте которого поставят памятник В.И.Ленину. Фото из частной коллекции краеведа Т. Е. Донцовой.

----------


## brassl



----------


## SaMoVar

О, пошли фотки с первых кладбищ Одессы? ;-)

----------


## brassl

> О, пошли фотки с первых кладбищ Одессы? ;-)


  Да как то в праздники не удобно было. Выложу по немногу.
Фотомастерские (Люди) - выкладывать? А то я смотрю, просмотров в Архиве было не так много, и не знаю, наши с форума смотрели или нет.

----------


## Киров

Предложу выкладывать всё...если даже сегодня это кому то не интересно,то завтра может заинтересовать.Спасибо.

----------


## Jorjic

> Предложу выкладывать всё...если даже сегодня это кому то не интересно,то завтра может заинтересовать.Спасибо.


 Заинтересовать-то может, только потом фиг найдешь.

----------


## brassl

> Заинтересовать-то может, только потом фиг найдешь.


 .

----------


## SaMoVar

Очень большая просьба к ходокам по архивам. Ищу статью Рафаловича в Журнале Министерства Внутренних Дел 1843 год, часть 4. Если кто-то в личку скинет (ну или на всеобщее) буду очень рад. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Киров

Моя мама встречает племянника-китобоя у нас в порту, думаю примерно 1959 год.

----------


## GAK

> Вложение 5489877


 Хорошо различимы купол храма Всех Святых и шпиль его колокольни.
Спасибо.

----------


## GAK

> Вложение 5492145Моя мама встречает племянника-китобоя у нас в порту, думаю примерно 1959 год.


 Приход китобоев в Одессу в мае был праздником всего города. Не могу СЕБЕ объяснить почему. А, почему?

----------


## Jorjic

> Приход китобоев в Одессу в мае был праздником всего города. Не могу СЕБЕ объяснить почему. А, почему?


 А чего ж тут объяснять? Много ли в то время было таких длительных рейсов, да еще и не самых простых, да еще с "заходами"? К тому же почти у всех там был кто-то знакомый.
Даже значительно позже, когда "пассажиры" возвращались после длительных фрахтов, это было событием. Любой таксист знал пришвартовалось ли судно, когда предположительно закончится шмон и другие подробности.
Да и посмотрите на фото. Так получилось, что на фото кроме племянника только женщины (дети не в счет). Но если бы там присутствовали и мужчины, то угадать племянника труда бы не составило.

----------


## GAK

> Есть такая фотография плана Михайловской церкви на Молдаванке:
> http://i.pixs.ru/storage/9/8/4/planchurch_4157092_6759984.jpg


 Спасибо! Это фото со стенда в музее горэлектротранс - видел, но тогда не было возможности сфотать.

----------


## GAK

> А чего ж тут объяснять? Много ли в то время было таких длительных рейсов, да еще и не самых простых, да еще с "заходами"? К тому же почти у всех там был кто-то знакомый.
> Даже значительно позже, когда "пассажиры" возвращались после длительных фрахтов, это было событием. Любой таксист знал пришвартовалось ли судно, когда предположительно закончится шмон и другие подробности.
> Да и посмотрите на фото. Так получилось, что на фото кроме племянника только женщины (дети не в счет). Но если бы там присутствовали и мужчины, то угадать племянника труда бы не составило.


  Город преображался - было явно много радостных и счастливых людей. Заполнялись рестораны и комиссионки... Внутри "желеного занавеса" появлялось одновременно много иностранных товаров и подарков. Город оживлялся.

----------


## SaMoVar

Начальник Одесской артиллерийской школы комкор Шарсков И. Ф. 1930-1932гг.

----------


## SaMoVar

На экзамене по математике, 1927 год.

----------


## SaMoVar

Учебно-производственные мастерские. 1930.

----------


## VicTur

> [IMG][/IMG] Такой "Привоз" был?


 Большая просьба: размещайте, пожалуйста, снимки не на «Радикале», а на каком-нибудь другом фотохранилище. «Радикал» со своими всплывающими рекламными окнами постоянно норовит заразить компьютер вирусами.

----------


## heffalump1974

Порыл немного на тов. Шарскова, Ивана Фёдоровича 1886 г. рождения, русского. Может кому пригодится.
Возможны разночтения дат в силу расхождения их в т.ч. и в автобиографии.
Сын казака, отец работал на каменноугольных рудниках
(в автобиографии - "Родился в семье служащего"). ст. Константиновская Донской области.
Окончил Ростовское реальное училище. В 04 «вступил в службу юнкером рядового звания» в Московское Алексеевское военное училище. В 1906 «окончил Училище по Первому разряду и выпущен в звании подпоручика с назначением на службу во Владивостокскую крепостную артиллерию».
В 1909 поручик крепостн. комендатуры
закончил электротехнические курсы при Петроградском орудийном заводе (1913), проучился один год в Михайловской артакадемии (1914)
С 09.14 на Западном фронте в составе 3-й Сибирской артбригады. В 10.17 подполковник командир батареи 137-го отдельного артдивизиона (в др. - 3-го Сибирского тяжелого артдивизиона)
«По своим убеждениям я считал себя в период революции 1917 года ближе всего к анархизму».
В РККА с 03.18.
С 10.02.18 пом. комиссара экстренного обучения красных бойцов Лефортовского района г. Москвы
Саратовский губвоенком с 1.04.18. Принимал участие в ликвидации восстания фронтовиков в Саратове 10.05.18
Астраханский губвоенком с 15.01.19. Член тройки по подавлению мартовского мятежа в Астрахани.
Участник ГВ участвовал в боях с чехословацким корпусом на Волге, против Деникина на Южном фронте, против Врангеля в Крыму, против бандитов и повстанцев в Дагестане. нш 11-й отд.А 13.03 — 18.04.19, 
Нач. штаба 33 кубанской стр дивизии с 15.05.19
ачштаба и начдив 40-й (Богучарской) сд с 2/3.04.20-29.07.20
В 20 за боевые отличия получил от ВЦИКа «почетно-революционную награду — золотые часы».  
начдив 22-й (бывш. Николаевской, в которой некогда служил Чапаев) сд (26.09.20 - 05.03.21) и с 01.05.21
 начштаба (пом.кор) 10-й А, ком 9А (13-22.06.21), врид ком. 10-ой Терско-Дагестанской армии (18-26.04.21), командира стрелкового корпуса.
Участвовал в ликвидации белозеленого движения на Кубани 
ВКП(б) с 24.01.1922
После ГВ направлен на учебу и в 24 окончил ВАК РККА. занимал ответственные посты в Инспекции артиллерии и бронесил штаба РККА.
комдив (прик. № 2494 26.11.35)
15.07.30-лето 1937 начальник Одесской артшколы (с 37 артиллерийского училища).
Летом 1937 года уволен в запас (по служебному несоответствию)
арестован. "кадровый эсер и офицер"
приговор ВКВС 08.05.39 - (25)15 лет, умер в лагере 16.06.1941 (в некоторых источниках Ухтлаг 3.03.42.), реабилитирован 11.08.56.

В качестве источника фигурирует также работа Петра Горелика - "Комдив Шарсков" / Новое время. 2006. N 25. С. 38-39

----------


## Milkaway

> Город преображался - было явно много радостных и счастливых людей. Заполнялись рестораны и комиссионки... Внутри "желеного занавеса" появлялось одновременно много иностранных товаров и подарков. Город оживлялся.


 ... да уж ...  у нас в семье очень долго хранилось ,,заморское,, платье из кремплена с гипюром (слова-то какие!), как раз привезённое в подарок маме ...

----------


## brassl

Оборотка не редкая, но в Архиве такой нет. Может кому пригодится.

----------


## Agnessa

> Оборотка не редкая, но в Архиве такой нет. Может кому пригодится.
> Вложение 5494325


 ... Сильное впечатление производят эти слова на "оборотках"  - негативы сохраняются (вариант - хранятся). Все кажется, что они до сих пор сохранились по этим адресам,- и всегда будут храниться...

----------


## brassl

А это похоже одно из первых паспарту Мигурского, оборотка белая. Может кто подскажет какой год?

----------


## Лысый0

http://kriminal.tv/news/Plyaj-v-Odesse-prodayut-rossiyane-za-4-mln-dollarov-.html

----------


## Киров

И семейного архива-мой отец (который стоит)во время оккупации в феврале 1944 г.Одесса.

----------


## brassl

А вот такая фотомастерская не часто попадается, мне за все время лишь дважды попалась.


Мои поздравления Скрытику. 
С агромадным отрывом победил в номинации "Служитель Клио"
Виртуальное шампанское будет  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

Очень рад за Скрытика! Поздравляю!

----------


## SaMoVar

А что с ним? ))) Я, видимо, пропустил что-то.

----------


## Киров

...в Спортлото он выиграл в 1973 г. ...щас только документы нашлись...

----------


## FIGOWA

> ...в Спортлото он выиграл в 1973 г. ...щас только документы нашлись...


 кто ж энтот счастливчик???

----------


## job2001

> ...в Спортлото он выиграл в 1973 г. ...щас только документы нашлись...


 Не в спортлото,а в карты, не выиграл, а проиграл, и не Скрытик, а Хачикян

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> ... да уж ...  у нас в семье очень долго хранилось ,,заморское,, платье из кремплена с гипюром (слова-то какие!), как раз привезённое в подарок маме ...


 Да? А у меня отец в конце 80-х начале 90-х привозил из Сингапура много чего - от бытовой техники до одежды. 
Сейчас конечно все это можно купить и в Одессе. Времена другие.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Кто знает что располагалось в Госпитальном переулке 10? Там остатки забора и ворот такие как будто это было какое-то детское учреждение? Ворота были со стилизованным солнцем и лучами.

----------


## Serho

На Оперном театре крышу срывают для сдачи цветмета

----------


## Serho

Возможно это не  пошлость, но рядом с детской площадкой  выглядит нравствено-поучительно. И главное на металл ,в отличии от крыши оперного театра никто не берет.

----------


## Serho

> Дом Гоголя в частной собственности. А денег у хозяина нет.


 Хочу немного уточнить, не дом в частной собственности, а квартиры в доме в частной собственности. И хозяин не дома, а квартир в доме. Из этого определения возникает адресация вопросов по ремонту дома и понимания кто чего хозяин.

----------


## VicTur

> Возможно это не  пошлость, но рядом с детской площадкой  выглядит нравствено-поучительно. И главное на металл ,в отличии от крыши оперного театра никто не берет.


 Несомненная пошлость. Ещё и написано безграмотно.

----------


## inborz

Кстати, Жванецкий. Но с его интонацией -смешно, а вот видеть на щите - глупо

----------


## brassl



----------


## Лысый0

> Вложение 5503657 Вложение 5503663


 Дом ученых?

----------


## brassl

> Дом ученых?


 Да. Там если табличку приблизить можно прочитать. К сожалению сайт "ужимает" фото

----------


## brassl

Помню кто то спрашивал фото по области. Вот, было подписано -1930 год в районе Одессы.

----------


## SaMoVar

Первый кибуц???

----------


## inborz

Ну, что Вы! Еврейским сельскохозяйственным колониям на юге Украины более 200 лет, стараниями Екатерины Великой. А после революции они превратились в колхозы, кроме того, добавилось много новых. Спасибо за фотку!

----------


## SaMoVar

Курсанты 2-й Одесской школы тяжёлой артиллерии на занятиях. 1923 год.

----------


## SaMoVar

На тактических учениях. 1928 год.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да. Там если табличку приблизить можно прочитать. К сожалению сайт "ужимает" фото


 У меня читается легко без всякого приближения. 
А вот такого использования паспарту я не встречал.

----------


## brassl

> У меня читается легко без всякого приближения. 
> А вот такого использования паспарту я не встречал.


 Не понял... А понял, нет это две разные фотографии, просто рядом стоят, экономия форумного пространства   :smileflag:

----------


## Алик Савенков

Вот интересную, памятную доску, установили в конце 2012 года.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Вот недавно нашёл на территории Второго Еврейского кладбища памятник Соломону Иосифовичу, скончавшемуся 24.03.1928 года. Фамилию не разобрать.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вот недавно нашёл на территории Второго Еврейского кладбища памятник Соломону Иосифовичу, скончавшемуся 24.03.1928 года. Фамилию не разобрать.  Вложение 5505982
> 
> Вложение 5505984


 ... в теме ,,Кладбища Одессы,, - пост 261: ув. Ranke уже писал об этом надгробии ...

----------


## job2001

В Греческой площаде на одессастори не нашел
http://foto-history.livejournal.com/3072772.html

----------


## Arman404

> *кто-то знает, по какой причине это красивое здание уже много лет находится в таком бесхозном состоянии?*????
> 
> В свое время принимал участие в архитектурно-реставрационном обследовании этого здания,после этого решения по нему не приняли.....и 
> после того как его одели в железный обруч и содрали штукатурку,оно очень долгое время,да и по сей день стоит почти бесхозным,раньше там жила еще одна семья на первом этаже со стороны Старопортофранковской...
> 
> Самому всегда ,как не проезжаю или прохожу интересно-попробую узнать ....расскажу если что получится....
> 
> Его смело уже можно переводить в разряд странных домов и загадок нашей Одессы
> 
> надо будет спросить в соседней теме...


 там и сейчас живет и не одна семья! в той части что на Разумовскую выходит там весь3 этаж обитаем, а со стороны КВД в углу все 3 этажа обитаемы, 5 квартир, и мой балкон зелененкий...

Подскажите где узнать по истории дома?

----------


## brassl

> В Греческой площаде на одессастори не нашел
> http://foto-history.livejournal.com/3072772.html


 А вот же она, с сентября 2012.

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите где узнать по истории дома?


 Дом ждёт своего исследователя, им можете стать и вы.

 По справочникам "Вся Одесса" до 1901-1903-го года дом принадлежал К. Коколи, а в означенный период его выкупила домовладелица жена статского советника Мария Алексеевна Станишевская. Также владелица указана, как Мария Бальтазаровна и даже как М.А. Станишевский. Однако в справочнике от Одесских новостей указана и Мария Бальтазаровна Станишевская проживающая на Конной, 1 и таким образом не исключено, что в справочнике перепутали адреса и Мария Алексеевна проживала на Конной, а Мария Бальтазаровна на Базарной. Также на Базарной ул., 11 жил и Андрей Бальтазарович Станишевский. 

М.А. Станишевской также принадлежал дом на Прохоровской улице, 53.

----------


## brassl



----------


## Алик Савенков

> ... в теме ,,Кладбища Одессы,, - пост 261: ув. Ranke уже писал об этом надгробии ...


 Сори, на тему "Кладбища Одессы не заходил, даже не знал что есть такая тема, а вот на Второе Еврейское зашел случайно, вот и выложил.

----------


## malyutka_e

Такое было?

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Такое было?


 А какой это храм и сейчас он есть или большевички его опять разрушили? Хотя после войны они уже не разрушали, а приспосабливали помещения храмов под хоз.нужды.

----------


## Antique

> А какой это храм и сейчас он есть или большевички его опять разрушили? Хотя после войны они уже не разрушали, а приспосабливали помещения храмов под хоз.нужды.


 Это храм Адриана и Натальи на Французском бульваре у дачи Маврокордато и школы слепых.

----------


## SaMoVar

После войны храмы работали. Брежнев начал вторую войну с церковью. Вот тогда храмы перепрофилировали. 60-е годы.

----------


## Milkaway

> А какой это храм и сейчас он есть или большевички его опять разрушили? Хотя после войны они уже не разрушали, а приспосабливали помещения храмов под хоз.нужды.


 ... наверное, это церковь на Французском бульваре .... её тоже построили в 1899 г на землях и на средства Маврокордато и её так же при румынах заново открыл для верующих румынский митрополит-экзарх Виссарион .... хотя есть и несоответствия: в церковном календаре  упоминается Матвей Федорович Маврокордато, а на мраморной табличке другие имена и другая дата повторного открытия 1943, вместо 1942 в справочнике одесской епархии ...

----------


## Jorjic

> После войны храмы работали. Брежнев начал вторую войну с церковью. Вот тогда храмы перепрофилировали. 60-е годы.


 Как интересно... Я все чаще задумываюсь - когда я в эту страну приехал?

----------


## brassl

Парад 1 мая 1947 года.
 Интересно, это не продолжение фото с Жуковым, которое лежит в Архиве?

----------


## brassl

Похоже продолжение, дата та же. 
Спасибо всем за отклики по поводу последних фотографий, жаль  что на форуме лимит пространства и довольно скоро он кончится, а затирать старые фото не хочется.
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## mlch

> Похоже продолжение, дата та же. 
> Спасибо всем за отклики по поводу последних фотографий, жаль  что на форуме лимит пространства и довольно скоро он кончится, а затирать старые фото не хочется.
> Всем хорошего дня!


 Размещай фото не фрумными средствами и жалеть будет не о чем.

----------


## brassl

> Размещай фото не фрумными средствами и жалеть будет не о чем.


 Да я как то к фрумным привык, но мысль хорошая  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Размещай фото не форумными средствами и жалеть будет не о чем.


 Там тоже свои заморочки: мало кликов - фото пропадает.

----------


## Antique

> Там тоже свои заморочки: мало кликов - фото пропадает.


 Большинство хостингов удаляет фотографии, которые не загружал никто пол года. На http://photobucket.com фотографии не удаляют, но есть месячное ограничение по трафику просмотров в 10 Гб. Если лимит превышен, то фотографии временно замещаются соответствующим объявлением пока не истечёт месяц и счётчик не обнулится. Также есть ограничения на объём фотографии - 1MB и разрешение - 2048x1536. Возможно в объёмах форума превышение по трафику не будет.

Flickr удаляет фотографии в случае, если хозяин учётной записи не заходит в неё в течении 90 дней.

----------


## Скрытик

А на ОдессаСтори нет лимита по просмотрам и фотографии никто не удаляет

----------


## Jorjic

> А на ОдессаСтори нет лимита по просмотрам и фотографии никто не удаляет


 Да, это хорошо. Но оттуда неудобно размещать фото на том же форуме - нет превью с увеличением по клику, как, скажем, на pixs.ru. Даже на солнце бывают пятна.

----------


## brassl

> А на ОдессаСтори нет лимита по просмотрам и фотографии никто не удаляет


 Вот и хорошо, значит Архив сохранится. Может еще кто чего придумает  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Я перешёл на hostingkartinok. Не удаляют. Превью есть. Сортировка по тэгам.

----------


## victor.odessa

В подвале одесской больницы нашли документы румынского солдата времен оккупации.
http://dumskaya.net/news/ego-zvali-nikolae-v-podvale-odesskoj-bolnicy-nas-023844/

----------


## Screech

Одесса 1911

----------


## Screech

продолжение

----------


## brassl

А чем Вам не понравились эти? 1 и 2  :smileflag: 
В Архиве с 2010 года

----------


## Screech

> А чем Вам не понравились эти? 1 и 2 
> В Архиве с 2010 года


 Я уже из французских источников ищу...и всё равно у Вас всё есть) Может и они  берут с сайта?)

----------


## brassl

А Вы в Архиве ищите, там мнооого чего есть   :smileflag:

----------


## Screech

Ну не знаю....Искал и по годам и по папкам....не нашёл такого фото.....как это

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Renault tanks with French soldiers mixed with civilians and White Army soldiers during the military intervention in the Black Sea in 1919*

----------


## Antique

Что-то уж очень знакомая фотография. А вы смотрели в папке посвящённой интервенции?

----------


## Screech

> Что-то уж очень знакомая фотография. А вы смотрели в папке посвящённой интервенции?


 да ,все 85 фото в увеличенном виде!Я ведь знаю,что не раз уже поспешно решал,что нет в архиве,а было...

----------


## Milkaway

> Ну не знаю....Искал и по годам и по папкам....не нашёл такого фото.....как это


 ... это Алексеевская церковь на Молдаванке ...

----------


## Black_Shef

> Вложение 5503657


 А на фотке случайная прохожая или всё-таки сотрудница Дома учёных ? Такое впечатление (не у меня) создалось, что это очень знакомая.

----------


## brassl

> А на фотке случайная прохожая или всё-таки сотрудница Дома учёных ? Такое впечатление (не у меня) создалось, что это очень знакомая.


 Я не могу ответить. Фото купил на Староконке.

----------


## brassl

> да ,все 85 фото в увеличенном виде!Я ведь знаю,что не раз уже поспешно решал,что нет в архиве,а было...


 Вы правы, в Архиве фото не было, не успел выложить, но у меня немного лучшего качества. Рискну повториться в фотографии :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

КАДЕТ МЛАДШИХ КЛАССОВ ОДЕССКОГО КАДЕТСКОГО КОРПУСА.

----------


## heffalump1974

> (картинку поскипал)
> КАДЕТ МЛАДШИХ КЛАССОВ ОДЕССКОГО КАДЕТСКОГО КОРПУСА.


 Подсознательно ждал тех самых "_...голубых  погончиков,  с  наляпанным  по трафарету желтым александровским вензелем_", потом вспомнил, что выдуманный Старгородский кадетский корпус всё же отличен от реально существовавшего уже при Николае Одесского К.К., да и вензель, хоть и был, но куда позже и относился уже к В.К. Константину Константиновичу. Спасибо!
http://cadet.org.ua/uploads/posts/2009-06/thumbs/1245406334_05.jpg

----------


## chestnaya

Красивое фото

----------


## Лысый0

> Красивое фото
> 
> Вложение 5523039


 Год, сестра, год...  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Люди, подскажите, где такое чудо?

----------


## Antique

Бедные люди, владелец участка поскупился на подъезд.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Красивое фото
> 
> Вложение 5523039


  2011 год

----------


## chestnaya

> Год, сестра, год...


 http://www.weekend.od.ua/exclu_full.php?id=1864. 

2011 г. Хотя кажется, что старое.

----------


## Лысый0

> 2011 год


 Ой, был в Эк. Гвинее

----------


## osip

> Люди, подскажите, где такое чудо?


 Коблевская, почти напротив цирка.

----------


## malyutka_e

> http://www.weekend.od.ua/exclu_full.php?id=1864. 
> 
> 2011 г. Хотя кажется, что старое.


 Его величество Фотошоп :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## brassl

Мне ни разу не попадалось такое паспарту Хлопонина, может одно из первых?
Может кто подскажет?

----------


## Andrewv

Может быть у кого то есть издание- Михальченко В.А., Сивирин О.Г. "Да будет правда""?
Хочу приобрести эту книгу,но в продаже ее больше не найти.

----------


## Пушкин

> Люди, подскажите, где такое чудо?


  Рядом с Цирком напротив Н-биса -  двор. Причем там два таких чуда...)))

----------


## mandarin90

> Люди, подскажите, где такое чудо?


  Коблевская 26 возле цирка

----------


## FIGOWA

> Люди, подскажите, где такое чудо?


 на форуме есть тема про лестницы, если её там нет, то могёшь там разместить энто чудо!!!

----------


## Klara-Lara

Понравились фото - они 1981-82.
Начало 80-х

----------


## mlch

> Понравились фото - они 1981-82.
> Начало 80-х


 Спасибо. Нашел родственников на одной из фотографий.  :smileflag:

----------


## ingenering

> Понравились фото - они 1981-82.
> Начало 80-х


 И люди жили счастливо и у все все поровну. Не то, что сейчас.

----------


## Киров

Все почти одинаково были бедны...но с годами я понял-богаты.

----------


## Лысый0

> И люди жили счастливо и у все все поровну. Не то, что сейчас.


 Дерибасовская угол Ришельевская. Кулинария.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl



----------


## Screech

1935, on linen by Illegible signature
Очень понравился вид!
Только уж явно не 35 год

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Кто знает чей дом оригинальной постройки по переулку Веры Инбер. Двухэтажный дом с круглыми окнами на первом этаже. Стиль модерн.
Для чего могла использоваться комната такой планировки? В Интернете есть информация что это дом Степана Захарова.

----------


## Antique

> Кто знает чей дом оригинальной постройки по переулку Веры Инбер. Двухэтажный дом с круглыми окнами на первом этаже. Стиль модерн.
> Для чего могла использоваться комната такой планировки? В Интернете есть информация что это дома Степана Захарова.


 В интернете есть информация, потому что это я её там разместил. На данный момент я предполагаю другую принадлежность владельцам. Маленький особняк возведён на участке Павла Михайловича Бенкендорфа, вход с него же. Здание возведено в  стиле Югендштиль (Jugendstil), который есть не что иное ,как северноевропейская архитектура национального возрождения, то есть модернизированные исторические стили. Фронтон и овальные окна здания относятся к эпохе барокко. А ответ на вопрос почему в цокольном этаже обустроены такие небольшие окна можно получить посетив интерьеры здания или раздобыть его проект. 

Могу сказать только ,что небольшой размер окон вытекает из специфического предназначения помещений в цоколе, а форма из стиля. Не исключено ,что на первом этаже размещались хозяйственные помещения, например кухня, санузел, столовая, а на втором этаже одна - две жилые комнаты, так как в таком маленьком здании много помещений разместить невозможно.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> В интернете есть информация, потому что это я её там разместил. На данный момент я предполагаю другую принадлежность владельцам. Маленький особняк возведён на участке П.М. Бенкендорфа, вход с него же. Здание возведено в  стиле Югендштиль (Jugendstil), который есть не что иное ,как северноевропейская архитектура национального возрождения, то есть модернизированные исторические стили. Фронтон и овальные окна здания относятся к эпохе барокко. А ответ на вопрос почему в цокольном этаже обустроены такие небольшие окна можно получить посетив интерьеры здания или раздобыть его проект. 
> 
> Могу сказать только ,что небольшой размер окон вытекает из специфического предназначения помещений в цоколе, а форма из стиля. Не исключено ,что на первом этаже размещались хозяйственные помещения, например кухня, санузел, столовая, а на втором этаже одна - две жилые комнаты, так как в таком маленьком здании много помещений разместить невозможно.


 Есть возможность посетить? Дом стоит закрытый? Сколько раз ходил мимо этого дома на море...

Мне кажется что за этими тремя окнами что-то вроде такой кают-компании... Может столовая?

У кого-нибудь есть возможность сделать снимок дома со стороны двора?

----------


## Milkaway

> 1935, on linen by Illegible signature
> Очень понравился вид!
> Только уж явно не 35 год


 ... вид явно довоенный - угадываются стилизованные черты старого одесского маяка ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> 1935, on linen by Illegible signature
> Очень понравился вид!
> Только уж явно не 35 год


 Автоматический перевод у этому плакату:
LOT # 416: Одесса / СССР. ок. 1936
М. НЕСТЕРОВА (1897-1965) 27 3/8 х 39 1/8 in./69.5 х 99,5 см B / возрожденной слезами на левом краю. с Потемкинской лестницы рисования в глаза к горизонту, мы облегчили в ночное зрения Одессе гавани. Едва заметным является черным цветом на синем дизайне врезалось в структуре слева, а красный свет маяка напоминает образ Кассандр для вагонов-Lits (см. PAI-LIV, 264). Интересно, морских флагов, проходящем через переднем плане изложить "Интурист", имя туристическая компания продвигается в сайт. 

Est: $ 600 - $ 800

----------


## Antique

> Есть возможность посетить? Дом стоит закрытый? Сколько раз ходил мимо этого дома на море...
> 
> Мне кажется что за этими тремя окнами что-то вроде такой кают-компании... Может столовая?
> 
> У кого-нибудь есть возможность сделать снимок дома со стороны двора?


 Я в переулке бываю крайне редко. Но все три раза двор был закрыт, жители этого переулка предпочитают не оставлять за собой открытых калиток. В принципе можно попробовать попроситься хотя бы во двор - может задний фасад натолкнёт на какие-то мысли. В самом здании навряд ли живёт более, чем одна или две семьи и скорее всего подъезд будет закрыт на ключ. Также можно попробовать расспросить жителей соседнего здания, они могут что-то знать.


Посмотрел я ещё раз на эти окна - навряд ли столовая, с такими окнами освещение очень плохое и не зря окна совершенно забиты. Размер окон предполагает то, что естественный свет был не очень нужен, и это скорее декоративные элементы. Возможно это был и не жилой дом, он не имеет балконов, что для жилого здания выглядит странным, к тому же оно расположено в курортной зоне. Я пробовал проверить, не располагалась ли здесь какая нибудь контора, но не нашёл никаих упоминаний, да и про Бенкендорфа ничего конкретного не сказано.

----------


## GAK

Уважаемые форумчане! Я получил из СПб обращение от Николая Лаврентьева - секретаря общ-й организации, занимающейся спасением Марфинского кладбища от застройки и увековечением памяти о людях, там похороненных. Вот его обращение:  "... в Одессе родились родители Адмирала Колчака. Они были похоронены в Петербурге на уничтоженном теперь Успенском (Александровском) кладбище. Недавно нашими усилиями там был открыт там памятный крест с табличкой. Информация об открытии:
http://spb-mitrofan-society.org/news.05.XI.2011.php Там же есть ссылка на подробную историю кладбища с планами, в том числе и портретами Колчаков и записями о смерти в метрических книгах.
В этом году установлена табличка в память о Колчаках.  Но вопрос точной даты рождения его родителей, а также адрес
их проживания в Одессе при рождении - пока загадка. Занимались ли этим вопросом Одесские краеведы?"
Известные мне лично краеведы этим не занимались... Может быть кому-то из вас это известно , хотя бы место проживания в Одессе Василия Ивановича КолчакЪ (1837 - 4.04.1913) с супругой его Ольгой Ильиничной (1855 - 22.03.1894).

----------


## Milkaway

> Есть возможность посетить? Дом стоит закрытый? ...
> 
> У кого-нибудь есть возможность сделать снимок дома со стороны двора?


 ... была такая история: один фотограф - любитель одесской старины - попросился к знакомым других знакомых сделать пару фотографий в их дворе и в парадной (куда так просто не попасть) ... заручившись клятвенными заверениями людей, хорошо знавших фотографа и убедившись в ,,благонадежности,, и кристальной честности визитера, хозяева решили его впустить ... тот отщёлкал всё, что его интересовало, похвалил жильцов за бережное отношение к старине и особенно к большой медной табличке возле двери, которая произвела на него самое неизгладимое впечатление ... за всем этим наблюдала бдительная бабуля из квартиры напротив ... 
... по иронии судьбы, именно эту табличку скрутили буквально через неделю после его визита  ... случился скандал ... фотографа обвинили в краже - ибо раньше никого  эта табличка не волновала ... знакомые переругались между собой ...
... и снова, по иронии судьбы, эта табличка попадает к нему !!! ... как выяснилось позже, соседка-бабуля рассказала о визите известного фотографа  другой соседке, сын которой был неравнодушен к алкоголю ... именно этот сын и поджидал фотографа возле мастерской,  с ,,интересным,, предложением ... не вдаваясь в подробности, скажу, что всё закончилось хорошо - табличка вернулась к прежним хозяевам, но на дверь ее снова вешать не стали ...

----------


## Jorjic

*Показать скрытый текст* *Пожелание*


> И люди жили счастливо и у всех все поровну. Не то, что сейчас.


 


> Все почти одинаково были бедны...но с годами я понял-богаты.


 Для всех, кто отдаляясь от этих "зияющих высот", все больше и больше идеализирует это время. Это не касается партийных начальников и прочих придурков (у которых было особенно поровну).
Я человек отнюдь не злобный, но я желаю им вернуться в то время. Нет-нет, не только в то хорошее, что тогда было (а оно несомненно было), но и в то дерьмо, которое шло в нагрузку. Мое пожелание тем более безобидное, что, к счастью, это невозможно.
Предупреждаю: спорить и обсуждать не собираюсь, тем более здесь. Читайте хорошие книги.

----------


## Good++++

Может у кого-то нет...
Одесса, ее окрестности и курорты. – 1901. – 425 с.
Скачать можно по ссылке: histans.com/LiberUA/OdOk_1901/OdOk_1901.pdf
В связи с этой книгой обновил информацию о здании, предшественнике школы № 121.

----------


## Antique

> Может у кого-то нет...
> Одесса, ее окрестности и курорты. – 1901. – 425 с.
> Скачать можно по ссылке: histans.com/LiberUA/OdOk_1901/OdOk_1901.pdf


 Также вместе с прочей подобной литературой можно скачать здесь. Издание Г. Каранта.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

----------


## GAK

Уважаемые форумчане! Ко мне обратился гостивший в Одессе краевед из СПб - секретарь обществ.организации, спасающей старые кладбища СПб от застройки, Николай Лаврентьев . Вот его обращение: "... в Одессе родились родители Адмирала Колчака. Они были похоронены в Петербурге на уничтоженном теперь Успенском (Александровском) кладбище. Недавно нашими усилиями там был открыт памятный крест с табличкой. Информация об открытии http://spb-mitrofan-society.org/news.05.XI.2011.php Там же есть ссылка на подробную историю кладбища с планами, в том числе и портретами Колчаков и записями о смерти в метрических книгах. В этом году установлена табличка в память о Колчаках.  Но вопрос точной даты рождения его родителей, а также адрес их проживания в Одессе при рождении - пока загадка. Занимались ли этим вопросом Одесские краеведы?"
Поскольку знакомые мне лично краеведы оказались в полном неведении, то переадресую все эти вопросы вам, форумчане. Может кто-то сможет помочь в весьма благородном деле.
Г.А. Калугин

----------


## exse

Одеса 41-43:

----------


## Good++++

Относительно здания-предшественника школы 121 
Учитывая нынешнее отсутствие здания по адресу Соборная площадь, 8, у меня есть предположение, что на месте здания школы было 2 здания: одно по адресу Гулевая, 1, второе - Соборная пл., 8.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

----------


## brassl

Почитал статейку в сети.
Наверно у всех депутатов подобное мнение, поэтому и ветшаем. Хорошо хоть эта ссука не прошла, одной на нашу голову меньше.

----------


## Лысый0

> Одесса 41-43:
> 
> Вложение 5532481
> 
> Вложение 5532491


 Спасибо. Откуда? Атрибутировать можете? :smileflag:

----------


## ebreo

> Почитал статейку в сети. Наверно у всех депутатов подобное мнение, поэтому и ветшаем. Хорошо хоть эта ссука не прошла, одной на нашу голову меньше.


  Я дико извиняюсь, очень не хочется засорят нашу кошерную тему фразами о всяком политическом дерьме, но скажу пару слов. Без обид для журналистов-в семье не без урода. Ни в коем разе не защищая очередного барыгу, пытающегося заработать на том, шо создано руками великих в Южной Столице, но журналюги, коих щас развелось немерено скорее всего вывернули (если вообще это его цитата) наизнанку и шапку приделали гласящую. К тому же нэтиздание вызывает подозрение.

----------


## Trs

Фотография № 2 из поста 19367 — Преображенская улица (из правого нижнего в левый верхний угол). На фото — глухое пересечение двух трамвайных линий. Где этот перекрёсток может быть? 
1. Пантелеймоновская
2. Большая Арнаутская
3. Успенская

По пункту 1 — один дом снесён на моей памяти в 2010 году, а вот что было на месте наливайки «Старый угол» — знать не знаю.
По пункту 2 — один дом стоит, другой снесён году так в 2003.
По пункту 3 — наиболее вероятно — дом, на месте которого стоит хрущёвка с промтоварным «Домус» на первом этаже.

----------


## brassl

> Я дико извиняюсь, очень не хочется засорят нашу кошерную тему фразами о всяком политическом дерьме, но скажу пару слов. Без обид для журналистов-в семье не без урода. Ни в коем разе не защищая очередного барыгу, пытающегося заработать на том, шо создано руками великих в Южной Столице, но журналюги, коих щас развелось немерено скорее всего вывернули (если вообще это его цитата) наизнанку и шапку приделали гласящую. К тому же нэтиздание вызывает подозрение.


 Совершенно согласен с Вами. Журналюг много. Но если проследить личные высказывания этого субъекта по ТВ, то они целиком и полностью подтверждают написанное. К сожалению нет на него Нестора Ивановича, он бы показал ему анархизм с человеческим лицом.

----------


## exse

> Спасибо. Откуда? Атрибутировать можете?


 С интернет-аукцина.
Атрибутировать? Издеваетесь? Тут такие зубры пасутся, что я позволяю себе только "бегать за пивом".

----------


## polvnic

> Одесса 41-43:
> 
> Вложение 5532491


 
Машина времени.
Тот же Новый рынок ранее на 30-40 лет. Туалет в центре площади - неизменный атрибут.

----------


## Trs

А фото № 2 в посте 19369 — однозначно дом на углу Базарной и Преображенской.
Сравните: 
http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=209&pid=10979#top_display_m  edia
http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=116&pid=22187#top_display_m  edia

Количество окон, различимый декор, окошки чердака. Это он.

----------


## brassl

> А фото № 2 в посте 19369 — однозначно дом на углу Базарной и Преображенской.
> Сравните: 
> http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=209&pid=10979#top_display_m  edia
> http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=116&pid=22187#top_display_m  edia
> 
> Количество окон, различимый декор, окошки чердака. Это он.


  Он! Спасибо большое.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

----------


## exse

Попадалось несколько фото Привоза разных авторов (того времени), но почему то все были сделаны именно с этой точки:

----------


## Screech

> Совершенно согласен с Вами. Журналюг много. Но если проследить личные высказывания этого субъекта по ТВ, то они целиком и полностью подтверждают написанное. К сожалению нет на него Нестора Ивановича, он бы показал ему анархизм с человеческим лицом.


  Цитата его,но смысл вывернут.Вот вся цитата:
Удивлен числом активистов, которые требуют сохранять старые здания. Вместо болтовни, правильно было бы поставить вопросы:

- при крайней ограниченности бюджетных ресурсов, готово ли общество тратить 70 млн грн на реставрацию здания в 1,000 кв.м.?

- понятно ли, что оплатить реставрацию значительного числа зданий невозможно в принципе?

- какова конкретно должна быть историческая (возраст) и архитектурная ценность зданий (в Одессе нет ни одного здания на уровне учебников или ЮНЕСКО), чтобы оправдать такие затраты?

- разумно ли сохранять в 21-м веке весь центр города в архитектуре 19-го, или ограничиться несколькими знаковыми сооружениями?

- важна ли аутентичность, или допустимо строить копии зданий взамен старых?

- есть ли у активистов моральное право обязать жителей старых домов продолжать жить в трущобах, не имея возможности продать свои квартиры под застройку?

----------


## Юлия_П

Ищу книгу Патрисии Херлихи на русском или украинском. Интересует вся книга или сканы/ксерокс страниц на определённую тему. Буду очень благодарна. О цене, думаю, договоримся.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

----------


## inborz

Юля, могу дать почитать или отксерить. С возвратом, она мне нужна самой!

----------


## OMF

> Цитата его,но смысл вывернут.Вот вся цитата:
> Удивлен числом активистов, которые требуют сохранять старые здания. Вместо болтовни, правильно было бы поставить вопросы:
> 
> - при крайней ограниченности бюджетных ресурсов, готово ли общество тратить 70 млн грн на реставрацию здания в 1,000 кв.м.?
> 
> - понятно ли, что оплатить реставрацию значительного числа зданий невозможно в принципе?
> 
> - какова конкретно должна быть историческая (возраст) и архитектурная ценность зданий (в Одессе нет ни одного здания на уровне учебников или ЮНЕСКО), чтобы оправдать такие затраты?
> 
> ...


 В данном контексте, совершенно согласен с Черным. Точно так же был реконструирован Париж бароном Гассманом. В конце концов, не важно из какого материала сделают копию дома Руссова, но если эта копия простоит еще хотя бы 200 лет, то это уже хорошо. Пытаться же любыми средствами сохранить именно "старое", то может быть такая аналогия "проканает" - у вас разрушается зуб, остались только куски. Что будем делать: пытаться вопреки природе этот зуб во что бы то ни стало сохранить (вложив немалые деньги) или зуб вырвать (заодно и корень вылечить) и построить на его месте такой же внешне, но прочный и не болящий.

Из архитектурных примеров. Что, кому-то стало хуже, что Большую Московскую построили заново (я не говорю про пристройки и т.п.)? Что, дом на Нежинской (за Тарпановским) хуже трущоб, которые там были? Чем плох дом на Старопортофранковской между Тираспольской и Б.Арнаутской, прекрасно вписавшийся в уличную среду?

Конечно, если на месте дома Руссова построить какую-нибудь афину или братиславу (умышленно нарицательно) или приделать к нему стеклянный шатер, то за это надо сбросить в море далеко и с большой высоты, но точная копия из современных материалов (без "усушки-утруски" и экономии) будет только на пользу городу.

----------


## brassl

> Цитата его,но смысл вывернут.Вот вся цитата:
> Удивлен числом активистов, которые требуют сохранять старые здания. Вместо болтовни, правильно было бы поставить вопросы:
> 
> - при крайней ограниченности бюджетных ресурсов, готово ли общество тратить 70 млн грн на реставрацию здания в 1,000 кв.м.?
> 
> - понятно ли, что оплатить реставрацию значительного числа зданий невозможно в принципе?
> 
> - какова конкретно должна быть историческая (возраст) и архитектурная ценность зданий (в Одессе нет ни одного здания на уровне учебников или ЮНЕСКО), чтобы оправдать такие затраты?
> 
> ...


 Как по мне, то сильно много текста от хозяина одной ямы и двух борделей.

----------


## Скрытик

> Из архитектурных примеров. Что, кому-то стало хуже, что Большую Московскую построили заново (я не говорю про пристройки и т.п.)? Что, дом на Нежинской (за Тарпановским) хуже трущоб, которые там были? Чем плох дом на Старопортофранковской между Тираспольской и Б.Арнаутской, прекрасно вписавшийся в уличную среду?


 Неправда. Большую Московскую не сносили - стены все те же, только надстроили. 
Чем хорош этот ужас на Тираспольской площади - 8этажный монстр ИНКОРа? Он полностью разрушил все, что там было. Даже Еврейский культурный центр не стали строить выше, чем было строение до того. А этот впендюрил свою свечку, урод  Боюсь, что эта мразь даже не подумает восстанавливать дом Руссова. И уверен на 99%, что он приложил руку к тому пожару. Ему не нужен он как памятник архитектуры, ему нужны площади, которые он занимает. Вы не видели проект шара за домом, концепцию застройки самого центра Одессы?

----------


## brassl

> В данном контексте, совершенно согласен с Черным. Точно так же был реконструирован Париж бароном Гассманом. В конце концов, не важно из какого материала сделают копию дома Руссова, но если эта копия простоит еще хотя бы 200 лет, то это уже хорошо. Пытаться же любыми средствами сохранить именно "старое", то может быть такая аналогия "проканает" - у вас разрушается зуб, остались только куски. Что будем делать: пытаться вопреки природе этот зуб во что бы то ни стало сохранить (вложив немалые деньги) или зуб вырвать (заодно и корень вылечить) и построить на его месте такой же внешне, но прочный и не болящий.
> 
> Из архитектурных примеров. Что, кому-то стало хуже, что Большую Московскую построили заново (я не говорю про пристройки и т.п.)? Что, дом на Нежинской (за Тарпановским) хуже трущоб, которые там были? Чем плох дом на Старопортофранковской между Тираспольской и Б.Арнаутской, прекрасно вписавшийся в уличную среду?
> 
> Конечно, если на месте дома Руссова построить какую-нибудь афину или братиславу (умышленно нарицательно) или приделать к нему стеклянный шатер, то за это надо сбросить в море далеко и с большой высоты, но точная копия из современных материалов (без "усушки-утруски" и экономии) будет только на пользу городу.


  Может я с Вами бы и согласился если бы все вышеперечисленное не доводилось до убого состояния и не поджигалось.
Большую Московскую вижу часто, ее покраска и крыша ничего кроме мата не вызывает. И к сожалению польза города в данном контексте засунута в угол, а на первый план выходит только прибыль черных и ему подобных.

----------


## Малиновский

На этом фото,немецкая казарма, вроде находится на Проспекте Мира угол Жуковского.Там сейчас училище какое-то.

----------


## VicTur

> В данном контексте, совершенно согласен с Черным. Точно так же был реконструирован Париж бароном Гассманом. В конце концов, не важно из какого материала сделают копию дома Руссова, но если эта копия простоит еще хотя бы 200 лет, то это уже хорошо. Пытаться же любыми средствами сохранить именно "старое", то может быть такая аналогия "проканает" - у вас разрушается зуб, остались только куски. Что будем делать: пытаться вопреки природе этот зуб во что бы то ни стало сохранить (вложив немалые деньги) или зуб вырвать (заодно и корень вылечить) и построить на его месте такой же внешне, но прочный и не болящий.
> 
> Из архитектурных примеров. Что, кому-то стало хуже, что Большую Московскую построили заново (я не говорю про пристройки и т.п.)? Что, дом на Нежинской (за Тарпановским) хуже трущоб, которые там были? Чем плох дом на Старопортофранковской между Тираспольской и Б.Арнаутской, прекрасно вписавшийся в уличную среду?
> 
> Конечно, если на месте дома Руссова построить какую-нибудь афину или братиславу (умышленно нарицательно) или приделать к нему стеклянный шатер, то за это надо сбросить в море далеко и с большой высоты, но точная копия из современных материалов (без "усушки-утруски" и экономии) будет только на пользу городу.


 По поводу аутентичности и её значения советую почитать «Ур халдеев» Леонарда Вулли. Очень правильное у товарища отношение к сохранению исторического наследия.

----------


## Jorjic

> Из архитектурных примеров. Что, кому-то стало хуже, что Большую Московскую построили заново (я не говорю про пристройки и т.п.)? Что, дом на Нежинской (за Тарпановским) хуже трущоб, которые там были?..


 А я именно о пристройках и надстройках и говорю. Дом на Нежинской таки да хуже. Он не просто не вписался... Можно еще вспомнить про трущобы в Красном переулке, на месте которых сейчас Тарпан катает людей на аттракционах. Конечно, аттракционы лучше, чем трущобы. 




> Конечно, если на месте дома Руссова построить какую-нибудь афину или братиславу (умышленно нарицательно) или приделать к нему стеклянный шатер, то за это надо сбросить в море далеко и с большой высоты, но точная копия из современных материалов (без "усушки-утруски" и экономии) будет только на пользу городу.


 Вы видели, как повстанюки (умышленно нарицательно) представляют себе реконструкцию? И кому она на пользу?

----------


## Antique

> В данном контексте, совершенно согласен с Черным. Точно так же был реконструирован Париж бароном Гассманом.


 Можно ещё вспомнить как относились к старым постройкам в эпоху античности или неолита, однако всё это будет неактуальным, так как отношение к культурному наследию прогрессирует (ну разве что у нас застой - уровень ХІХ века).




> В конце концов, не важно из какого материала сделают копию дома Руссова, но если эта копия простоит еще хотя бы 200 лет, то это уже хорошо. Пытаться же любыми средствами сохранить именно "старое", то может быть такая аналогия "проканает" - у вас разрушается зуб, остались только куски. Что будем делать: пытаться вопреки природе этот зуб во что бы то ни стало сохранить (вложив немалые деньги) или зуб вырвать (заодно и корень вылечить) и построить на его месте такой же внешне, но прочный и не болящий.


 В случае дома Руссова крайне важно сохранить всё здание, его планировочную структуру, сохранить имеющееся и восстановить утраченное оформление.  В отношении дома Руссова альтернативы не приемлемы, будет глупо потерять такое здание или сохранить только один фасад.





> Из архитектурных примеров. Что, кому-то стало хуже, что Большую Московскую построили заново (я не говорю про пристройки и т.п.)?


 Для того чтобы ответить на этот вопрос нужно знать сохранность интерьеров до реконструкции. Фасад - это только пол дела.




> Чем плох дом на Старопортофранковской между Тираспольской и Б.Арнаутской, прекрасно вписавшийся в уличную среду?


 Плох тем, что не вписался.

----------


## exse

> На этом фото,немецкая казарма, вроде находится на Проспекте Мира угол Жуковского.Там сейчас училище какое-то.


 Не совсем казарма. 

Soldatenheim (DSH - Deutsche Soldatenhaus) - это сеть домов на оккупированной территории, выполняющих роль отелей, ресторанов, варьете и, зачастую, публичных домов для отдыха немецких солдат. Сейчас это назвали бы "Солдатский клуб".

----------


## OMF

> Неправда. Большую Московскую не сносили - стены все те же, только надстроили. 
> Чем хорош этот ужас на Тираспольской площади - 8этажный монстр ИНКОРа? Он полностью разрушил все, что там было. Даже Еврейский культурный центр не стали строить выше, чем было строение до того. А этот впендюрил свою свечку, урод  Боюсь, что эта мразь даже не подумает восстанавливать дом Руссова. И уверен на 99%, что он приложил руку к тому пожару. Ему не нужен он как памятник архитектуры, ему нужны площади, которые он занимает. Вы не видели проект шара за домом, концепцию застройки самого центра Одессы?


 Прочти внимательно мой пост - я говорил о доме ЗА тарпановским, а не о нем самом. Кстати, если бы он выкупил и угловой дом с Преображенской и сделал бы дом на всю площадь, то получилось бы совсем неплохо.
Что касается шаров и пристроек к Б.Московской и качестве строительных материалов, то я об этом тоже писал.

----------


## Александр Коваль

А вот это, друзья, совсем не анекдот, а быль.

1970-й год
Еду я в трамвае 30-й номер от поселка ЗОР (завод октябрьской Революции) к Пересыпи. Трамвай плетётся на 
подъём и вот, на повороте, вскакивает на площадку (а вагон-то летний, без дверей) мужичок, и у него два 
огромных варёных рака. Купил только что у бабульки на углу (можно было и жареные семечки и вареную 
вкуснячую кукурузу купить...)
 А на задней площадке без стеклянных  окон  стоит другой мужичок и у него в авоське два пива...
Они переглянулись. Конечно, не знакомы... Но один достал бутылку, а второй протянул рака... Не 
торопясь, (вагон-то ползёт) оприходовали всё это и на очередном повороте со скрипом полуосей один из 
них соскакивает на ходу... Молча и без лишних слов решена была Главная проблема жизни!
Думаю, такое возможно только в Одессе!

----------


## OMF

Судя по реакции (а я другого, честно, и не ожидал) никто не желает вдуматься в сказанное, а только видят имя и все... Т.е. если бы это был не Черный, а Жовто-Блакитный или Красный или Серов-Шварцман, то это было бы нормально? Если же не устраивает сама постановка вопроса, что ж придется вам всю оставшуюся жизнь продолжать подпирать костылями умирающих (или уже мертвых) калек и жаловаться, почему в Одессе все так плохо...

Не совсем по теме, но близко к этому. Как все пару лет назад мечтали убрать Гурвица... Сбылось, убрали и что? "Построили" дорогу в никуда - имею в виду "Поездной" - и на этом все закончилось. Деньги грохнули, а дороги нет и не предвидится (Костусев же не строитель, он ворует в других местах). Так и с домами - разрушаться они будут и сами по себе, а вот сделать по-человечески - так обязательно это кому-то не понравится и все, сушите майки...

----------


## Antique

> Если же не устраивает сама постановка вопроса, что ж придется вам всю оставшуюся жизнь продолжать подпирать костылями умирающих (или уже мертвых) калек и жаловаться, почему в Одессе все так плохо


 Ну это мы ещё посмотрим на чьей стороне будет правда.

----------


## ingenering

> Все почти одинаково были бедны...но с годами я понял-богаты.


 И только у нас. Так разбогатеть в другой стране ну просто не возможно.

А беднее всех были слуги народа - это тоже со временем понятно становится.

----------


## ingenering

> *Показать скрытый текст* *Пожелание*
> 
> Для всех, кто отдаляясь от этих "зияющих высот", все больше и больше идеализирует это время. Это не касается партийных начальников и прочих придурков (у которых было особенно поровну).
> Я человек отнюдь не злобный, но я желаю им вернуться в то время. Нет-нет, не только в то хорошее, что тогда было (а оно несомненно было), но и в то дерьмо, которое шло в нагрузку. Мое пожелание тем более безобидное, что, к счастью, это невозможно.
> Предупреждаю: спорить и обсуждать не собираюсь, тем более здесь. Читайте хорошие книги.


 Класс!!!

----------


## SaMoVar

> Судя по реакции (а я другого, честно, и не ожидал) никто не желает вдуматься в сказанное, а только видят имя и все... Т.е. если бы это был не Черный, а Жовто-Блакитный или Красный или Серов-Шварцман, то это было бы нормально? Если же не устраивает сама постановка вопроса, что ж придется вам всю оставшуюся жизнь продолжать подпирать костылями умирающих (или уже мертвых) калек и жаловаться, почему в Одессе все так плохо...
> 
> Не совсем по теме, но близко к этому. Как все пару лет назад мечтали убрать Гурвица... Сбылось, убрали и что? "Построили" дорогу в никуда - имею в виду "Поездной" - и на этом все закончилось. Деньги грохнули, а дороги нет и не предвидится (Костусев же не строитель, он ворует в других местах). Так и с домами - разрушаться они будут и сами по себе, а вот сделать по-человечески - так обязательно это кому-то не понравится и все, сушите майки...


  Из бюджета потянуть такое нереально - согласен. Нужен частный капитал. Да пусть отдадут дом частнику, но под жесточайшие условия реставрации и сохранения аутентичности. А то у нас схема такая - отдали, подожги, снесли, поставили на том месте коробку. Так неправильно.

----------


## Screech

Вот для сравнения как у итальянцев:
1.http://world.lb.ua/news/2012/01/12/131438_restavratsiya_kolizeya_okazalas_pod.html
2.http://korrespondent.net/world/14313...nymi-kolonnami

----------


## Antique

> Из бюджета потянуть такое нереально - согласен. Нужен частный капитал. Да пусть отдадут дом частнику, но под жесточайшие условия реставрации и сохранения аутентичности. А то у нас схема такая - отдали, подожги, снесли, поставили на том месте коробку. Так неправильно.


 Так в том то и дело, что в первую очередь здание губит отсутствие вменяемой законодательной базы, отсутствие контроля, несоблюдение законов.

----------


## OMF

> Из бюджета потянуть такое нереально - согласен. Нужен частный капитал. Да пусть отдадут дом частнику, но под жесточайшие условия реставрации и сохранения аутентичности. А то у нас схема такая - отдали, подожги, снесли, поставили на том месте коробку. Так неправильно.


 Так ведь и Черный о том же. Просто, наверное, в понятие "аутентичность" вкладывается разный смысл. Никто не говорит, что на месте дома Руссова нужно построить "стекляшку", но и аутентичность в смысле "реставрировать старое" тут уже тоже неприемлема. Поэтому построить НОВОЕ здание, сохраняющее ОБЛИК (но никак не внутренности) старого - никаких возражений. Конечно, контроль нужен...

Более близкий мне пример из трамвайной жизни той же Одессы. Все знают и ездят на модернизированных трамваях, а ведь там такая же картина - был старый вагон, его разобрали до рамы, потом практически построили новый вагон, ВНЕШНЕ не отличающийся от оригинала, но на 30 лет современнее (будем считать это "Б.Московской", а ее пристройки - это электронные табло, которых на "аутентичных" вагонах не было). Однако бывают ситуации, когда старый вагон восстановить просто нельзя (такие ситуации тоже были). В Одессе, Москве, Риге в этих случаях (если не было замены) вагон просто списывали - жалко, но ничего не поделаешь, ездить он не может. В Праге же, которая имеет возможность, просто СТРОИЛИ НОВЫЙ вагон с нуля, но по документам старого, и внешне НИЧЕМ от него не отличающегося (вот вам и дом Руссова). Ну а вся остальная Одесса - это остальные вагоны. Если они достаточно крепкие, то так и работают, если чуть похуже - с ними мучаются каждый день, пытаясь продлить агонию еще на год-другой. А что делать, новых-то нет.
Но заметьте никто, ни в Одессе, ни в Москве, ни в Праге, не предлагал (а точнее, категорически настаивал) на сохранении полной "аутентичности", вплоть до винтиков и контакторов, старых вагонов. А дома, они ведь тоже имеют срок службы...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> На этом фото,немецкая казарма, вроде находится на Проспекте Мира угол Жуковского.Там сейчас училище какое-то.


 Точно, этот дом находится на углу Жуковского и Александровского проспекта. Дом номер 6 по Александровскому пр-ту. Дом угловой, так что его часть (вместе с этой дверью) находится на улице Жуковского. Сама дверь сохранилась только частично. Там еще можно увидеть некоторые элементы резьбы. Сейчас на первом этаже какое-то увеселительное заведение, или ресторан, или "детский мир" "Мультивиль". 

Интересно, а владельцы данного заведения представляют себе что там когда-то был "das Soldatenheim"?

----------


## brassl

> Судя по реакции (а я другого, честно, и не ожидал) никто не желает вдуматься в сказанное, а только видят имя и все... Т.е. если бы это был не Черный, а Жовто-Блакитный или Красный или Серов-Шварцман, то это было бы нормально? ...


  Да все желают вдуматься. Но и Вы ВДУМАЙТЕСЬ. Черный трепло. Что он сделал за это время кроме пиара для себя и разрушения Греческой площади? Я конечно понимаю что болшое видится на расстоянии, но внутри этого "большого" очень трудно адекватно реагировать на явный лохотрон (это же касается и обоих меров, оба друг друга стоят, да и предъидущий то же не далеко от них ушел)

----------


## brassl

Не так давно посмотрел фильм Соловей Разбойник (с Охлобыстиным), там всех наших политиков великолепно показал Дмитрий Шевченко (он кстати из Одессы  :smileflag: ). 
Все, из спора о черном выхожу, слишком много для него чести.

----------


## brassl

Всем Хорошего Дня!  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Ребята,Автомеханический техникум со стороны Мечникова,что за дыры в стенах?Какие-то хаотично расположенные и разные.Следы расстрелов-сильно высоко.Напротив находился Ворошиловский райвоенкомат,(так мне говорил отец)может сотрудники постреливали из окон для развлекухи?Сонечная сторона-может Маркизы?

----------


## Antique

> Более близкий мне пример из трамвайной жизни той же Одессы. Все знают и ездят на модернизированных трамваях, а ведь там такая же картина - был старый вагон, его разобрали до рамы, потом практически построили новый вагон, ВНЕШНЕ не отличающийся от оригинала, но на 30 лет современнее (будем считать это "Б.Московской", а ее пристройки - это электронные табло, которых на "аутентичных" вагонах не было). Однако бывают ситуации, когда старый вагон восстановить просто нельзя (такие ситуации тоже были). В Одессе, Москве, Риге в этих случаях (если не было замены) вагон просто списывали - жалко, но ничего не поделаешь, ездить он не может. В Праге же, которая имеет возможность, просто СТРОИЛИ НОВЫЙ вагон с нуля, но по документам старого, и внешне НИЧЕМ от него не отличающегося (вот вам и дом Руссова). Ну а вся остальная Одесса - это остальные вагоны. Если они достаточно крепкие, то так и работают, если чуть похуже - с ними мучаются каждый день, пытаясь продлить агонию еще на год-другой. А что делать, новых-то нет.
> Но заметьте никто, ни в Одессе, ни в Москве, ни в Праге, не предлагал (а точнее, категорически настаивал) на сохранении полной "аутентичности", вплоть до винтиков и контакторов, старых вагонов. А дома, они ведь тоже имеют срок службы...


 Про механизмы совсем другой разговор. Эта тема не про трамваи, у которых своя специфика, и сравнивать искусство с техникой - совершенно неблагодарное занятие. Здание не механизм, далеко не всё делалось по чертежу, и в отличии от механизмов применяемые приёмы и технологии тоже имеют культурную ценность.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 5535735Вложение 5535733Вложение 5535734Ребята,Автомеханический техникум со стороны Мечникова,что за дыры в стенах?Какие-то хаотично расположенные и разные.Следы расстрелов-сильно высоко.Напротив находился Ворошиловский райвоенкомат,(так мне говорил отец)может сотрудники постреливали из окон для развлекухи?Сонечная сторона-может Маркизы?


 ... тоже всегда обращала внимание на такие дырки на домах ( особенно впечатляют они на кладбище ) ... как мне кажется, часть дырок - хозяйственного назначения: третье фото - прослеживается определенная симметрия над окнами и  дырки с ровными краями - если принять во внимание, что в этой части здания были мастерские (видны остатки вытяжки) и имелось, что у украсть - вероятно, на окнах ранее была решётка ... так же на стене до сих пор сохранились элементы освещения - возможно, раньше их было больше ... 
... на первых двух фото видны и ,,рукотворные,, дырки (вероятно, для проводки, освещения или крепления ) и явные следы военных действий - края со сколами - учитывая размер этих дыр, ширину улицы и высоту одноэтажного дома напротив, где по словам Вашего отца был военкомат, можно предположить, что на стене техникума на такой высоте - следы не только от пуль, но и от осколков снарядов ...

----------


## brassl



----------


## VicTur

> Так ведь и Черный о том же. Просто, наверное, в понятие "аутентичность" вкладывается разный смысл. Никто не говорит, что на месте дома Руссова нужно построить "стекляшку", но и аутентичность в смысле "реставрировать старое" тут уже тоже неприемлема. Поэтому построить НОВОЕ здание, сохраняющее ОБЛИК (но никак не внутренности) старого - никаких возражений. Конечно, контроль нужен...
> 
> Более близкий мне пример из трамвайной жизни той же Одессы. Все знают и ездят на модернизированных трамваях, а ведь там такая же картина - был старый вагон, его разобрали до рамы, потом практически построили новый вагон, ВНЕШНЕ не отличающийся от оригинала, но на 30 лет современнее (будем считать это "Б.Московской", а ее пристройки - это электронные табло, которых на "аутентичных" вагонах не было). Однако бывают ситуации, когда старый вагон восстановить просто нельзя (такие ситуации тоже были). В Одессе, Москве, Риге в этих случаях (если не было замены) вагон просто списывали - жалко, но ничего не поделаешь, ездить он не может. В Праге же, которая имеет возможность, просто СТРОИЛИ НОВЫЙ вагон с нуля, но по документам старого, и внешне НИЧЕМ от него не отличающегося (вот вам и дом Руссова). Ну а вся остальная Одесса - это остальные вагоны. Если они достаточно крепкие, то так и работают, если чуть похуже - с ними мучаются каждый день, пытаясь продлить агонию еще на год-другой. А что делать, новых-то нет.
> Но заметьте никто, ни в Одессе, ни в Москве, ни в Праге, не предлагал (а точнее, категорически настаивал) на сохранении полной "аутентичности", вплоть до винтиков и контакторов, старых вагонов. А дома, они ведь тоже имеют срок службы...


 Подкину-ка я вам другую аналогию. Давайте не будем тратить бешеные деньги на сохранение и реставрацию «Тайной вечери» Леонардо, а соскоблим её к свиньям и намалюем на этом месте её точную копию. Какая, в сущности, разница? Ведь мы же не доярок и не автомобили там изобразим, а тот же сюжет, что и был. Да ещё и в лучшем качестве, с применением последних достижений в лакокрасочной области.
А если серьёзно, то повторяю свой совет: не поленитесь и прочтите ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ подход Леонарда Вулли к сохранению аутентичности.

----------


## exse

"_Подкину-ка я вам другую аналогию._"
==========================================

А я хочу предложить сверхприбыльный проект!
Вместо старой, некрасивой, без всяких удобств пирамиды Хеопса строим рядом с Каиром ее точную геометрическую копию из стекла и бетона с подземным паркингом, кондиционерами, развлекательным центром, киосками сувениров, шаурмой. Никто из *умных* людей не будет ехать в ту Гизу, а значит все  деньги останутся у нас. Прошу делать взносы! (с) 

З.Ы. Еще у меня есть идея по простаивающим почем зря развалинам Колизея.

----------


## Milkaway

> "_Подкину-ка я вам другую аналогию._"
> ==========================================
> 
> А я хочу предложить сверхприбыльный проект!
> Вместо старой, некрасивой, без всяких удобств пирамиды Хеопса строим рядом с Каиром ее точную геометрическую копию из стекла и бетона с подземным паркингом, кондиционерами, развлекательным центром, киосками сувениров, шаурмой. Никто из *умных* людей не будет ехать в ту Гизу, а значит все  деньги останутся у нас. Прошу делать взносы! (с)


  ... Вы забыли главное - Хит Сезона!!! - незабываемая телепортация из погребальной камеры Фараона прямиком в созвездие Ориона  - без виз и межзвёздной бюрократической волокиты ))) ...

----------


## Скрытик

А я предлагаю вместо развалин Коллизея поток экскурсантов направить на стадион Черноморец. Тем более, он уже тоже покрылся трещинами...

----------


## OMF

> "_Подкину-ка я вам другую аналогию._"
> ==========================================
> 
> А я хочу предложить сверхприбыльный проект!
> Вместо старой, некрасивой, без всяких удобств пирамиды Хеопса строим рядом с Каиром ее точную геометрическую копию из стекла и бетона с подземным паркингом, кондиционерами, развлекательным центром, киосками сувениров, шаурмой. Никто из *умных* людей не будет ехать в ту Гизу, а значит все  деньги останутся у нас. Прошу делать взносы! (с) 
> 
> З.Ы. Еще у меня есть идея по простаивающим почем зря развалинам Колизея.


 Вопрос ТАК никогда не ставился. А вот если бы этот самый Колизей или пирамида Хеопса начали валиться людям на голову, то надо было ПОСЧИТАТЬ, что лучше - попытаться спасти или построить копию. Поскольку ни в Египте, ни в Италии так остро вопрос пока(!) не стоИт, то не стОит приводить бессмысленные аналогии. Тот же Черный не говорит о том, сносить или нет и тем более речь не идет о постройке на месте дома Руссова ТРЦ с шаурмой. Все, что говорится, это - НУЖНО ПОСЧИТАТЬ ЗАТРАТЫ. Но поскольку деньги платят не критиканы (и даже не сам Черный, т.к. НЯЗ, дом Руссова ему не принадлежит), то сотрясать воздух можно до посинения.

Ну, а дали бы некоторым любителям античности  волю, так и цемент бы запретили бы использовать при реставрации. Это же не "аутентично", конский навоз - это наше культурное наследие.

----------


## exse

> ... тем более речь не идет о постройке на месте дома Руссова ТРЦ с шаурмой...


 Вы уверены что не ТРЦ? Тогда почему Р.Т. заявил, что на 4 (или 6 ? не помню точно) этаже он планирует разместить свою коллекцию автомобилей?

И по многим другим пунктам ваши доводы также опровергаемы, но как говорят в Одессе "у каждого Додика своя методика". Я не буду с вами спорить.

----------


## Antique

> Все, что говорится, это - НУЖНО ПОСЧИТАТЬ ЗАТРАТЫ.


 Вы разбираетесь в этом вопросе не более В. Чёрного, который, как и большая часть сограждан не понимает настоящей ценности таких зданий.

----------


## Гаррри

> Вопрос ТАК никогда не ставился. А вот если бы этот самый Колизей или пирамида Хеопса начали валиться людям на голову, то надо было ПОСЧИТАТЬ, что лучше - попытаться спасти или построить копию. Поскольку ни в Египте, ни в Италии так остро вопрос пока(!) не стоИт, то не стОит приводить бессмысленные аналогии. Тот же Черный не говорит о том, сносить или нет и тем более речь не идет о постройке на месте дома Руссова ТРЦ с шаурмой. Все, что говорится, это - НУЖНО ПОСЧИТАТЬ ЗАТРАТЫ. Но поскольку деньги платят не критиканы (и даже не сам Черный, т.к. НЯЗ, дом Руссова ему не принадлежит), то сотрясать воздух можно до посинения.
> 
> Ну, а дали бы некоторым любителям античности  волю, так и цемент бы запретили бы использовать при реставрации. Это же не "аутентично", конский навоз - это наше культурное наследие.


  очевидно, что стр-во точной копии дома Руссова дешевле его реставрации. Это не Оперный театр, да и аутентичного там мало осталось. Камины разграбили сразу после выселения жильцов, перекрытия и кровля сгорели после пожара. Остались только покосившиеся наружные стены, которые нужно сбить от штукатурки, т.е. в лучшем случае родная будет только голая ракушняковая стена. Остальное -новодел.
 Другой вопрос, что реализовать даже удешевлённый вариант (снести и построить полный аналог ) за свой счёт вряд ли найдутся желающие из местных СК. Разве что привлечь  иностранные гранды, фонды и т.д.

----------


## VicTur

> Вопрос ТАК никогда не ставился. А вот если бы этот самый Колизей или пирамида Хеопса начали валиться людям на голову, то надо было ПОСЧИТАТЬ, что лучше - попытаться спасти или построить копию. Поскольку ни в Египте, ни в Италии так остро вопрос пока(!) не стоИт, то не стОит приводить бессмысленные аналогии. Тот же Черный не говорит о том, сносить или нет и тем более речь не идет о постройке на месте дома Руссова ТРЦ с шаурмой. Все, что говорится, это - НУЖНО ПОСЧИТАТЬ ЗАТРАТЫ. Но поскольку деньги платят не критиканы (и даже не сам Черный, т.к. НЯЗ, дом Руссова ему не принадлежит), то сотрясать воздух можно до посинения.
> 
> Ну, а дали бы некоторым любителям античности  волю, так и цемент бы запретили бы использовать при реставрации. Это же не "аутентично", конский навоз - это наше культурное наследие.


 Ох, заставили вы меня самому искать цитату... Ну да ладно, мне не лень.

Итак, Леонард Вулли, «Ур халдеев». Для тех, кто не знает, — книга о раскопках в Междуречье.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *О правильном подходе к сохранению аутентичности*Больше всего пришлось повозиться с головой. Тонкий золотой лист оказался разорванным на восемнадцать совершенно смятых и согнутых маленьких кусочков. Каждый из них нужно было расправить, вернуть ему первоначальный изгиб, укрепить изнутри, а затем найти соседние фрагменты и соединить разрозненные обрывки вместе, руководствуясь их рельефом. Это была настоящая головоломка в трех измерениях, но постепенно голова козла приобрела свойственную ей форму и характер. Внутрь тела мы вставили мягкое дерево, прикрепив к нему проволокой ноги, закрасили живот козла серебряной краской, которая заменила распавшийся металл, и статуя была восстановлена.

*Разумеется, такая реставрация не передает всех тонкостей оригинала: для этого пришлось бы разобрать всю фигуру по частям и воссоздать ее заново. Но тогда она безвозвратно утратила бы если не научную ценность, то во всяком случае тот налет времени, который столь дорог нашей душе. Восстановленный предмет будет совершенно новенькой копией древнего, но кто поручится за точность этой копии? Мы предпочитали все найденные в Уре сокровища реставрировать в минимальной степени. Конечно, восстановленный заново предмет выглядит лучше, но зато в нем неизбежно чувствуется рука нашего современника.*
Приведу еще один, более наглядный пример. От самой большой из каменных царских усыпальниц, беспощадно разрушенной грабителями, уцелел только один угол последней комнаты. Мы уже не надеялись там ничего найти, как вдруг перед нами мелькнул кусочек перламутровой инкрустации, а когда рабочий щеточкой снял последний слой земли, из-под него показался угол мозаики из раковин и лазурита. Это был знаменитый [92] «штандарт» Ура, но тогда мы просто не могли понять, что это такое. Деревянная основа полностью истлела, и все мелкие частицы инкрустации осыпались, сохранив в земле лишь свое относительное расположение. Обрушенные сверху камни раскололи и продавили некогда плоскую панель. Когда дерево истлело, частицы инкрустации провалились в образовавшееся позади пространство. Из-за своей неодинаковой толщины они легли неровным шероховатым слоем. Чтобы не сдвигать их с места, приходилось действовать с предельной осторожностью. Очистив от грязи не более шести с половиной квадратных сантиметров мозаики, мы тотчас заливали это место горячим воском и только после этого принимались за следующий квадрат. Но к воску примешивалось столько грязи, что под ним исчез рисунок мозаики. Когда ее наконец извлекли на поверхность, я понял, что мы нашли какую-то прекрасную вещь, но едва ли мог сказать, что именно она собой представляет.

*Теперь было бы проще простого разобрать мозаику и перенести ее, частицу за частицей, на новую панель. Современный мастер мог бы справиться с этим не хуже древнего, но тогда панель была бы уже современным изделием.*
Поэтому мы сделали следующее. Поскольку мозаика была с обеих сторон панели, мы разделили два слоя и на внутреннюю сторону каждого наклеили провощенную ткань. Затем как следует очистили лицевые поверхности. После этого положили мозаику лицевой стороной на стекло, нагрели воск и пальцами уровняли отдельные частицы инкрустации, чтобы все они соприкасались со стеклом. Теперь панель стала плоской, но мозаичный рисунок был сильно искажен: частицы инкрустации сместились, между ними набилась земля и обратившиеся в пыль битум и воск, поэтому кое-где инкрустации налезали друг на друга, а кое-где лежали с широкими просветами. Мы нагрели и сняли ткань, оставив мозаику свободно лежать на стекле, удалили всю грязь и лишний воск, а затем, нажимая пальцами с боков, сдвинули инкрустации вплотную. После этого на внутреннюю сторону мозаики снова налили воск и укрепили ее тканями.

*В результате получилась мозаичная панель, может быть не такая правильная и гладкая, какой она вышла из рук шумерийского мастера, но во всяком случае [93] подлинная, со всеми следами беспощадного времени, ибо никто не разбирал и не составлял заново рисунок, сложенный этим мастером из кусочков раковин и лазурита тысячелетия тому назад.*

http://annales.info/2riv/ur/ur.htm

Вот, учитесь, как надо уважать историческое наследие и его создателей. В отличие от нынешних прагматиков товарищ Вулли почему-то не считал затраты основным критерием при выборе способа реставрации.
Да, и кстати — для справки: в античности цемент уже был известен.

----------


## brassl

> , то сотрясать воздух можно до посинения


 А сотрясать издалека даже удобнее  :smileflag: 

А что мы ждем от власть держащих, если даже среди нас, в общем то единомышленников, нет единого мнения.
Просто одни забыли как выглядит город, а те наверху не знают сколько стоит хлеб.
У каждого свои заморочки

----------


## brassl

И вообще странно говорить о какой то аутентичности исторического центра глядя на Таврию В на углу Пастера и Валиховского. 
Как Вам Таврия?
 Или у г-на Музолева денег нет на приличное строение в историческом центре? Так нет же для себя участок на Гагаринском плато он приобрел. Чихали они на нас. 
А сколько еще такого дерьма по центру и перечислять не хочется.
Кто еще верит что дом Руссова восстановят? А так хочется!!!!!!!!

----------


## brassl

Усыпальница Руссова

Всем хорошего дня!
А я поехал на Староконный, может куплю чего то  :smileflag:

----------


## GAK

> Усыпальница Руссова


  Именно у Ариадны, которая называет себя потомком Руссова, и находился этот альбом, из которого сделана книга.

----------


## mlch

> Вопрос ТАК никогда не ставился. А вот если бы этот самый Колизей или пирамида Хеопса начали валиться людям на голову, то надо было ПОСЧИТАТЬ, что лучше - попытаться спасти или построить копию. Поскольку ни в Египте, ни *в Италии так остро вопрос пока(!) не стоИт*,


 Я бы не был столь категоричен.  :smileflag:  Вот.

----------


## Milkaway

> Именно у Ариадны, которая называет себя потомком Руссова, и находился этот альбом, из которого сделана книга.


 ... а какова судьба альбома ? ( после появления книги ) ... он в приватнном владении или в музейном фонде ...

----------


## Jorjic

> А сотрясать издалека даже удобнее 
> А что мы ждем от власть держащих, если даже среди нас, в общем то единомышленников, нет единого мнения.
> Просто одни забыли как выглядит город, а те наверху не знают сколько стоит хлеб.
> У каждого свои заморочки


 Кстати о сотрясении воздуха. Старые трамваи в Праги реконструировали, я больше чем уверен, потому, что нашлись те, кто сотрясали воздух. Потому что очевидно, что построить новое устройство для перемещения пассажиров из пункта А в пункт В гораздо дешевле.
И еще интересно - почему это в Праге деньги нашлись, а в наших городах нет?
И вообще, всерьез обсуждать тезисы отморозка, который раскопал центральную площадь города, а потом сказал, что теперь ему надоело, нерентабельно - как-то унизительно. 
Тезис о том, что у города нет средств, в устах этих ... звучит скорее издевательством.
И вообще, рентабельно ли лечить близких людей (жену, детей)? Надо посчитать. Ресурс ведь возобновляемый (реконструируемый). 
Извините, это очень зло, но...

----------


## VicTur

> Кстати о сотрясении воздуха. Старые трамваи в Праги реконструировали, я больше чем уверен, потому, что нашлись те, кто сотрясали воздух. Потому что очевидно, что построить новое устройство для перемещения пассажиров из пункта А в пункт В гораздо дешевле.
> И еще интересно - почему это в Праге деньги нашлись, а в наших городах нет?
> И вообще, всерьез обсуждать тезисы отморозка, который раскопал центральную площадь города, а потом сказал, что теперь ему надоело, нерентабельно - как-то унизительно. 
> Тезис о том, что у города нет средств, в устах этих ... звучит скорее издевательством.
> И вообще, рентабельно ли лечить близких людей (жену, детей)? Надо посчтитать. Ресурс ведь возобновляемый (реконструируемый). 
> Извините, это очень зло, но...


 ...но справедливо.

----------


## malyutka_e

> ... а какова судьба альбома ? ( после появления книги ) ... он в приватнном владении или в музейном фонде ...


  Он находится в собственности М. Пойзнера, автора (совместно с О. Губарем) книги.

----------


## OMF

Я вижу, что оппоненты видят ТОЛЬКО имя, а на остальное им наплевать. Что ж (не защищая Черного как личность, т.к. у меня к нему тоже достаточно претензий), по пунктам:

1. Все упорно забывают разницу между "ПРОИЗВЕДЕНИЕМ ИСКУССТВА" (чаще всего движимым - картины, скульптуры), "АРХИТЕКТУРНЫМ ПАМЯТНИКОМ" (таким как пирамиды, Колизей) и ЖИВЫМ ДОМОМ, к тому же находящимся не в пустыне, и не на площади, а в живой ткани города (тоже живого, а не памятника). Одно дело висеть в витрине, другое - быть жилым (!) домом.

2.Все также упорно забывают, что приведенные выше примеры (того же Колизея), имели и имеют хозяина, который следил за поддержанием своей собственности в виде, которая ему (хозяину) приносит пользу, а не вред. Даже в Одессе, при всех властях поддерживались в рабочем состоянии и Оперный театр, и археологический музей (хотя и там (УТРИРОВАНО!!!) может быть как у той вечно новой метлы, у которой 3 раза меняли щетку и 2 раза ручку  ). А вот жилое здание стояло 80 лет БЕЗ ХОЗЯИНА и превратилось в руины. Не по злой воле тарпанов, климовых и черных. А силами ОДЕССИТОВ, относившихся к дому как "общественному" (читай, ничьему) достоянию.

3. Теперь у дома появился хозяин. А хозяин деньги не печатает и поэтому у него логично встает вопрос - во что мне обойдется ремонт. И выясняется, что ВОССТАНОВИТЬ денег нет, даже если продать все остальное - слишком далеко зашел процесс разрушения. Снести просто так тоже нельзя - это все-таки памятник архитектуры и это понимают все (что бы ни приписывали). Оставить как есть именно как памятник (вспомним Колизей, который тоже все-таки руины, а не здание) - тоже не получится, т.к. мы не в чистом поле, а на центральной площади живого города).

4. Вот и встает вопрос - восстановить за гигатнские деньги (причем свои, а не antique, brassl, Скрытика и других одесситов) "аутентичное" здание, в которое придется ПОСТОЯННО вкладывать немалые деньги для поддержания в "аутентичном" состоянии (не забывая при этом, что это не музей или библиотека, а ЖИЛОЙ ДОМ - или все же переделаем его в ТРЦ  ), или построить КОПИЮ, которя прослужит гораздо дольше оригинала. Кстати, для Antique - сколько музеев мира имеют КОПИИ знаменитых картин, скульптур и не стесняются выставлять их для всеобщего обозрения.

5. Теперь об аутентичности материалов. Ракушечник Одессы, это все-таки не камень пирамид и Колизея. Он имеет очень маленький срок жизни, особенно после воздействия воды. Деревянные перекрытия тоже имеют свойство разрушаться, особенно если за ними не следить. Так что же, в угоду "аутентичности" будем добывать где-то за немеряные деньги ракушечник, ставить опять деревянные перекрытия, может быть еще и водопровод с канализацией уберем, а заодно и электричество... И вообще, снести к черту Одессу, ведь аутентичными для этих мест будут скифские шатры .

----------


## brassl

Вот мы и разобрались наконец. ХОЗЯИНА нет. Есть сиюминутная выгода хозяйчиков исходя из которой на "живой ткани города" возводится ТЦ ЕВРОПА и сносятся дома под аттракционы (и это только Дерибасовская). Из их же, хозяйчиков, выгоды дома приводятся в непригодные к эксплуатации состояния. Сколько лет стоит бывший кинотеатр возле Арабского центра??? А потом скажут - непригоден, снести и построить гостиницу (это к сожалению не шутка). А в нем Утесов выступал. И это так на вскидку.

----------


## brassl

> Я вижу, что оппоненты видят ТОЛЬКО имя, а на остальное им наплевать


 Рискую навлечь на себя негативные отзывы, но напишу. Мне не только имя мне даже национальность до лампочки, главное что б человек был не говном. Если б, в свое время, Ющенко куда то выводил страну и это чуствовалось не только на его семье но и на нас, я бы за него голосовал, хотя я был большой противник Майдана. Дел нет, меценатов нет. Трепло и воры есть. Итог октября 1917.

----------


## mlch

> Кстати о сотрясении воздуха. Старые трамваи в Праги реконструировали, я больше чем уверен, потому, что нашлись те, кто сотрясали воздух. Потому что очевидно, что построить новое устройство для перемещения пассажиров из пункта А в пункт В гораздо дешевле.
> И еще интересно - почему это в Праге деньги нашлись, а в наших городах нет?


 По поводу Праги добавлю свои пять копеек. Как раз Прага - прекрасный пример отношения горожан и властей к архитектурному облику старого центра. Ни одной стеклянно-бетонной коробки или режущего глаз новодела в центре Праги я не нашел. В Вене - сколько угодно. А в Праге - ни одной. А вот трамваи "под старину" гораздо лучше как раз в Вене смотрятся.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Вот купил сегодня. Ключик  :smileflag: 

Есть еще пару обороток фотомастерских. Выкладывать?

----------


## brassl



----------


## Jina

> Вот купил сегодня. Ключик 
> 
> Есть еще пару обороток фотомастерских. Выкладывать?


 Вот спасибо!Вот напомнили!Сколько времени там в очереди за тортиками отстояла....

----------


## brassl

> Вот спасибо!Вот напомнили!Сколько времени там в очереди за тортиками отстояла....


 А конфеты!!!!! В кулечек завернутые!!! Кис-Кис !!!  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Газета интересная в руках - маленькие Одесские новости  :smileflag: 


И вот такого штампика в Архиве нет

----------


## OMF

> Вот мы и разобрались наконец. ХОЗЯИНА нет. Есть сиюминутная выгода хозяйчиков исходя из которой на "живой ткани города" возводится ТЦ ЕВРОПА и сносятся дома под аттракционы (и это только Дерибасовская). Из их же, хозяйчиков, выгоды дома приводятся в непригодные к эксплуатации состояния. Сколько лет стоит бывший кинотеатр возле Арабского центра??? А потом скажут - непригоден, снести и построить гостиницу (это к сожалению не шутка). А в нем Утесов выступал. И это так на вскидку.


 Ну не надо передергивать. Никто не сносил Спартак ради аттакционов. Сносили, чтобы построить такой же, но лучше. Почему до сих пор не построили - так это вопрос к стране и людям, меняющим ее курс каждые сколько там лет...

Насчет кинотеатра Короленко - какую АРХИТЕКТУРНУЮ ценность от представляет? Если мы будем придерживаться точки зрения "а вот там Пушкин (Утесов, Высоцкий, Жванецкий) спал (ел, пил, пел)", то трогать в городе вообще ничего нельзя будет, а надо тогда всю черту Порто-Франко объявить ЗАПОВЕДНИКОМ, выселить людей и конторы, огородить забором и впускать после покупки билетов. При этом снести все дома построенные после 1917 г. (или любого другого, взятого произвольно, т.к. многие "современные" памятники тоже построены "на костях" других сооружений) - я не против если снесут ОЦНТИ на Ришельевской или тот же самый террор(арабский)-центр.

----------


## brassl

А центр и надо сделать заповедником, но только в хорошем смысле, а не в том как Вы описали. 
Новый город строить за историческим центром. Сносите пятиэтажки хрущевские и стройте (таких и в центре не мало). 
Вместе с Короленко под снос пойдет и дом Фесенко (одного пяточка под гостиницу мало). Или он тоже никакой исторической нагрузки не несет? А?

----------


## brassl

Можно немного из Чехова, сколько лет прошло...

Эй, музыканты, играйте, я желаю вас слушать! Приходите все смотреть, как Ермолай Лопахин хватит топором по вишневому саду, как упадут на землю деревья! Настроим мы дач, и наши внуки и правнуки увидят тут новую жизнь…

----------


## Milkaway

> А конфеты!!!!! В кулечек завернутые!!! Кис-Кис !!!


 ... а какое Сказочное оформление интерьера там было!!! ... с-п-а-с-и-б-о!!!

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 5541675


 ... замечательная находка!!! ... вероятно, начало 60-х - Лаокоон тогда еще был в скверике, где теперь ,,живут,, Петя и Гаврик ... жаль плюсик поставить пока не могу  - сделайте,  кто-нибудь, за меня! ...

----------


## brassl

> ... а какое Сказочное оформление интерьера там было!!! ... с-п-а-с-и-б-о!!!


 Кусочек интерьера есть в Архиве.

----------


## OMF

> А центр и надо сделать заповедником, но только в хорошем смысле, а не в том как Вы описали. 
> Новый город строить за историческим центром. Сносите пятиэтажки хрущевские и стройте (таких и в центре не мало). 
> Вместе с Короленко под снос пойдет и дом Фесенко (одного пяточка под гостиницу мало). Или он тоже никакой исторической нагрузки не несет? А?


 К сожалению, выс...ться и не надуться (или сохранить девственность в борделе) не получится - или город, или заповедник. А любом смысле.
И отделите мух от котлет - я говорю про АРХИТЕКТУРНУЮ ценность, а не ИСТОРИЧЕСКУЮ.

И ответьте мне (и Черному ) на вопросы - где взять деньги, кто хозяин и что разрешено хозяину? Наверное Руссов, покупая участок с постройками (не на пустыре ведь этот дом построили) не предполагал, что он не имел права сносить старое, а должен был "реставрировать" его с сохранением "аутентичности".

Почему бы "радетелям" за чистоту не выкупить дом у Тарпана и не осуществить то, за что они так борются за чужой счет. Вот тогда и поговорим. Хотя до этого ни я, ни вы не доживут. Как и до возрождения дома Руссова (в любом виде, а не в виде развалин "Колизея").

----------


## brassl

> К сожалению, выс...ться и не надуться (или сохранить девственность в борделе) не получится - или город, или заповедник. А любом смысле.
> И отделите мух от котлет - я говорю про АРХИТЕКТУРНУЮ ценность, а не ИСТОРИЧЕСКУЮ.
> 
> И ответьте мне (и Черному ) на вопросы - где взять деньги, кто хозяин и что разрешено хозяину? Наверное Руссов, покупая участок с постройками (не на пустыре ведь этот дом построили) не предполагал, что он не имел права сносить старое, а должен был "реставрировать" его с сохранением "аутентичности".
> 
> Почему бы "радетелям" за чистоту не выкупить дом у Тарпана и не осуществить то, за что они так борются за чужой счет. Вот тогда и поговорим. Хотя до этого ни я, ни вы не доживут. Как и до возрождения дома Руссова (в любом виде, а не в виде развалин "Колизея").


  черному отвечать не буду, много чести. А Вам отвечу. Одесса - бордель, великолепное сравнение. 
Денег у Тарпана нет? А машинки коллекционировать деньги есть? В договоре при купле продаже небось прописано целевое назначение. Ну не под снос же его продавали? Сейчас главный налоговик разводит руками и лапшу доверчивым гражданам вешает. Ну не может он законно убрать бардак в виде аттракционов. А посмотреть на нарушение целевого использования мозгов не хватает? Бардак у нас в стране. 
И вообще цивилизация привела к тому, что уже не важно, кто прав, а кто не прав; важно, чей адвокат лучше.

----------


## SaMoVar

Мы говорим об исторической и архитектурной ценности. Дома, которые мы обсуждаем, имеют статус памятников. Точка. Это не бордели. Сравнения Ваши неуместны. Давайте сравнивать с чем-то хорошим. Хотя бы со Львовом. Хоть мне и там не всё довподобы.

http://save.odessa.ua/novosti/glupost-ili-vsedozvolennost-vyrubka-derevev-v-arkadii/ - тоже относится к теме.

----------


## Screech

Нужно так: Не отреставрировал Дом Русова-отобрать из собственности и выставить условия продажи новым желающим с привилегиями.Также и по Лунному парку итд....

----------


## Малиновский

> Нужно так: Не отреставрировал Дом Русова-отобрать из собственности и выставить условия продажи новым желающим с привилегиями.Также и по Лунному парку итд....


 Пока существует режим Януковича,Хорошковский никогда не отдаст Лунный...Тоже самое с Домом Русова и его сегодняшним хозяином..

----------


## malyutka_e

> ... а какое Сказочное оформление интерьера там было!!! ... с-п-а-с-и-б-о!!!


 А почему вы молчите о дикой стеклянной пристройке на фасаде?

----------


## Milkaway

> А чего вы молчите о дикой стеклянной пристройке на фасаде?


 ... а что тут скажешь - модные веяния того времени ... по Дерибасовской в пристройках-витринах были и ,,Золотой ключик,, и галантерейный магазин ,,Березка,, и магазин минеральных вод, и фототовары, и обувной и гостиница,,Спартак,, и диетстоловая, и кажется Центральный гастроном ... и очень хорошо, что эти пристройки со временем демонтировали ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> ... а что тут скажешь - модные веяния того времени ... по Дерибасовской в пристройках-витринах были и ,,Золотой ключик,, и галантерейный магазин ,,Березка,, и магазин минеральных вод, и фототовары, и обувной и гостиница,,Спартак,, и диетстоловая, и кажется Центральный гастроном ... и очень хорошо, что эти пристройки со временем демонтировали ...


 Зато вместо них появилось множество других, совершенно не согласующихся со стилем фасада. Каждый новый магазинчик (т.н. "бутик") считает своим долгом выпендритья как можно сильнее и постелить очередной дикий коврик из плитки перед ним (обычно выше уровня тротуара).

----------


## Jorjic

> И ответьте мне (и Черному ) на вопросы - где взять деньги, кто хозяин и что разрешено хозяину?..


 Извините, но, честно говоря, от Вас я такого поворота не ожидал. Вы не скажете, хотя бы шепотом, где взяли деньги и каким образом стали хозяевами черные (намеренно нарицательно) и что ли Вы, раз задаете такой вопрос?

----------


## GAK

> ... а какова судьба альбома ? ( после появления книги ) ... он в приватнном владении или в музейном фонде ...


  Очевидно, что не в музее. А как договорилась Ариадна с издателями - это только они и знают.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Очевидно, что не в музее. А как договорилась Ариадна с издателями - это только они и знают.


 Читайте пост 19429.

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5543671Вложение 5543671

*Джоржику с приязнью* . На этом месте через 6 лет будет памятник Неизвестному матросу.

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5543687

Ну это кому интересно. Оригинал стар. Увеличивайте :smileflag:

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Вложение 5543671Вложение 5543671
> 
>  На этом месте через 6 лет будет памятник Неизвестному матросу.


 А разве это не между стадионом и Александровской колоной?

----------


## Лысый0

> А разве это не между стадионом и Александровской колоной?


 Между стадионом и колонной, ближе к ракушке располагался летний ресторанчик, которого мы здесь не видим. И это не главная аллея, а набережная. Но за давностью лет... Мне помнится так :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> А разве это не между стадионом и Александровской колоной?


 Вот Вы в меня зародили сомнения, может это действительно холм в левом дальнем углу? Тогда картинка крутится на 180 и съмка производится со стороны ракушки...  Память выкидывает фортеля  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Вложение 5543687
> 
> Ну это кому интересно. Оригинал стар. Увеличивайте


 Очень интересно. Поставил бы за это плюс, да уже успел это сделать за ваш предыдущий пост.
Кстати, показательно, что у пресловутого словосочетания «враг народа» весьма давняя родословная.

----------


## Гидрант

> Вот Вы в меня зародили сомнения, может это действительно холм в левом дальнем углу? Тогда картинка крутится на 180 и съемка производится со стороны ракушки...


  Таки да! И направление коротких (около полудня) теней подтверждает, что люди идут в направлении  от колонны к морю.

----------


## Jina

[QUOTE=OMF;35563762]

 Если мы будем придерживаться точки зрения "а вот там Пушкин (Утесов, Высоцкий, Жванецкий) спал (ел, пил, пел)", то трогать в городе вообще ничего нельзя будет, а надо тогда всю черту Порто-Франко объявить ЗАПОВЕДНИКОМ, 
А,именно, так и надо было сделать!!!

----------


## brassl



----------


## Гаррри

> Если мы будем придерживаться точки зрения "а вот там Пушкин (Утесов, Высоцкий, Жванецкий) спал (ел, пил, пел)", то трогать в городе вообще ничего нельзя будет, а надо тогда всю черту Порто-Франко объявить ЗАПОВЕДНИКОМ, 
> А,именно, так и надо было сделать!!!


   В заповедниках люди не живут.Их нужно выселить из охранного заповедного фонда  :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Нужно так: Не отреставрировал Дом Русова-отобрать из собственности и выставить условия продажи новым желающим с привилегиями.Также и по Лунному парку итд....


 


> Пока существует режим Януковича,Хорошковский никогда не отдаст Лунный...Тоже самое с Домом Русова и его сегодняшним хозяином..


 Забудьте про название Лунный парк, теперь это парк Стамбульский, сейчас весь город перекраивается на какой-то непонятный лад, что с улицами, что с домами...через лет 10, если не раньше, будем иметь город неописуемых контрастов...а то что было, останется лишь в воспоминаниях и на фотографиях...

----------


## Antique

Щепетильность в сохранении культурного наследия воздастся сторицей в будущем. Если рассматривать каждое здание в отдельности. то может показаться, что ценность отдельного дома не так велика, однако каждое здание является елементом исторической среды и каждое искажённое здание понижает аутентичность среды. В качестве примера можно привести Киев, где и крупный капитал и мелкие торгаши изуродовали и разрушили город так, что он утратил ценность исторической застройки, и тем самым, роль исторической застройки в отношении культурного воспитания снижена в разы по сравнению с 1980-ми годами. В этом свете сохранение подлинности зданий является необходимым шагом, именно произведения, имеющие высокий уровень сохранности оказывают наибольшее влияние. Историческая застройка давно уже является более чем просто жилым фондом, и по-этому их нынешняя функция носит вторичный характер.

Что же касается дома Руссова, то данное здание представляет собой высокохудожественное произведение, по выразительности облика, количеству и качеству исполнения лепных украшений, убранству интерьеров является одним из лучших в Украине. Проблему сохранения данного здания следовало бы решать на национальном уровне, но здание имеет статут памятника местного значения. Внести в список памятников национального значения здание следовало бы даже за одни интерьеры, которые являются продолжением внешнего оформления и соответствуют ему по уровню убранства. 

Таким образом утверждение о том, что здание не стоит того, чтобы восстанавливать его в состоянии как можно более близком к аутентичному не выдерживает критики. Это не тот случай, в котором стоит считать деньги.




> В заповедниках люди не живут.Их нужно выселить из охранного заповедного фонда


 На чём основано данное утверждение?

----------


## mlch

> В заповедниках люди не живут.Их нужно выселить из охранного заповедного фонда


 Вы, видимо, не бывали в городах - заповедниках.  :smileflag:  А вот мне приходилось. Живут прекрасно. И именно наличие в заповедных районах обычных жителей придает потрясающее впечатление.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вы, видимо, не бывали в городах - заповедниках.  А вот мне приходилось. Живут прекрасно. И именно наличие в заповедных районах обычных жителей придает потрясающее впечатление.


 Я, к сожалению, не бывал, а  сын бывал в средиземноморских городках. Показывал фото и рассказывал с восторгом. Города охраняются ЮНЕСКО, без разрешения камень сдвинуть нельзя, а жизнь как в обычном южном городе - через дорогу сушится белье и т.д.

----------


## Моня-Одесса

> Я, к сожалению, не бывал, а  сын бывал в средиземноморских городках. Показывал фото и рассказывал с восторгом. Города охраняются ЮНЕСКО, без разрешения камень сдвинуть нельзя, а жизнь как в обычном южном городе - через дорогу сушится белье и т.д.


 Зачем так далеко ехать!?? Во Львове весь центр является памятником архитектуры и культурным наследием.Таблички на каждом доме висят. Ходишь как в сказке.По фасаду не увидите ни одного блока кондиционера ,ни современных изменений.
Печально, в Одессе этого нет ,да уже и не будет(((

----------


## Alexandr

Вопрос к экспертам и коллекционерам. Случайно ни у кого не сохранилось путеводителя по музею морского флота или фотографий экспозиции и интерьеров? Может у кого в архиве завалялось? Или ссылочки интересные в закладках?  Собирается материал, необходимый для восстановления музея. Лед вроде тронулся. Т.т.т. через плечо.

----------


## Пушкин

> Так ведь и Черный о том же. Просто, наверное, в понятие "аутентичность" вкладывается разный смысл. Никто не говорит, что на месте дома Руссова нужно построить "стекляшку", но и аутентичность в смысле "реставрировать старое" тут уже тоже неприемлема. Поэтому построить НОВОЕ здание, сохраняющее ОБЛИК (но никак не внутренности) старого - никаких возражений. Конечно, контроль нужен...


  Круглый дом на Греческой сильно сохранил аутентичность? Вот примерно то же самое может ожидать, в наших реалиях и Домом Руссова если пойти по пути предлагаемым Димой Черным и поддерживаемым вами.  
Вот сейчас "отреставрировали" несколько зданий, даже башенки покрыли медью, с одной стороны это хорошо, а с другой - эти здания выглядят какими то новыми. Кондиционеры и пластиковые окна, а также цвета окраски фасадов, портят вид зданий не сохраняя историческую среду, а добавляя нечто чуждое. Но в тоже время эта "реконструкция" фасадов позволяет сохранить эти здания. Кто то может представить себе Дом Руссова в ярких тонах? лично я нет. По этому мне кажется что к реставрации и реконструкции (если требуется) нужно подходить по иному, но это лично моё мнение...

----------


## Jina

> В заповедниках люди не живут.Их нужно выселить из охранного заповедного фонда


 В заповедниках люди живут!

----------


## Jorjic

> Так ведь и Черный о том же... Поэтому построить НОВОЕ здание, сохраняющее ОБЛИК (но никак не внутренности) старого - никаких возражений. Конечно, контроль нужен...


 О чем говорит Черный, можно посмотреть на Греческой площади. Это его вотчина - что хочу, то и ворочу. Хочу котлован рою, хочу гараж строю, не хочу - не строю, пусть яма стоит. Я хозяин!!!
Ну, а фраза про контроль в нынешних обстоятельствах звучит просто издевательски.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Вложение 5543671Вложение 5543671
> 
> *Джоржику с приязнью* . На этом месте через 6 лет будет памятник Неизвестному матросу.


 Немножко разрядить (у самого нервов не хватает)...

сегодня был там, снимал, стоя спиной к бывшей ракушке, см. фото. Привязывался к аллее слева, но столб явно в другом месте.

----------


## OMF

> О чем говорит Черный, можно посмотреть на Греческой площади. Это его вотчина - что хочу, то и ворочу. Хочу котлован рою, хочу гараж строю, не хочу - не строю, пусть яма стоит. Я хозяин!!!
> Ну, а фраза про контроль в нынешних обстоятельствах звучит просто издевательски.


 А мне все-таки хочется увидеть (услышать) возмущения Antique и пр. по поводу новостроя на одноименной Соборной пл. . Как там с "аутентичностью"?

----------


## brassl

> А мне все-таки хочется увидеть (услышать) возмущения Antique и пр. по поводу новостроя на одноименной Соборной пл. . Как там с "аутентичностью"?


  Приезжайте посмотрите. Заодно и другие новострои увидите.
Особенно "нравятся" благодарности Ворохаеву возле иконы. Хотя бабки "выбивались" с предпринимателей по билетам, но их фамилий нет. Ну хоть так. Мещеряков получил орден за свое предложение придать площади исторический вид и вырезать все деревья. Еле орденом рот закрыли архитектору. В общем у нас много интересного  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Видел проект реконструкции Мещанской церкви. В виде иллюстраций есть фото из Архива Одессастори. Улыбнуло. Проект понравился.
А церкви потому хорошо реконструируют потому что наверное надзор церковный работает. А за реконструкцией цивильных зданий так строго не смотрят.

----------


## VicTur

> К сожалению, выс...ться и не надуться (или сохранить девственность в борделе) не получится - или город, или заповедник. А любом смысле.
> И отделите мух от котлет - я говорю про АРХИТЕКТУРНУЮ ценность, а не ИСТОРИЧЕСКУЮ.
> 
> И ответьте мне (и Черному ) на вопросы - где взять деньги, кто хозяин и что разрешено хозяину? Наверное Руссов, покупая участок с постройками (не на пустыре ведь этот дом построили) не предполагал, что он не имел права сносить старое, а должен был "реставрировать" его с сохранением "аутентичности".
> 
> Почему бы "радетелям" за чистоту не выкупить дом у Тарпана и не осуществить то, за что они так борются за чужой счет. Вот тогда и поговорим. Хотя до этого ни я, ни вы не доживут. Как и до возрождения дома Руссова (в любом виде, а не в виде развалин "Колизея").


 Можно снести дом Руссова, а на его месте построить копию. Сейчас всё разрешено.
Но нынешний дом Руссова, пускай и сгоревший, представляет архитектурную и историческую ценность. Объяснить почему? Потому что подлинный.
Копия будет иметь весьма сомнительную архитектурную ценность и нулевую историческую. Потому что копия.
Не согласны?
Если не согласны, обратитесь, как было сказано выше, к реставраторам «Тайной вечери» Леонардо да Винчи. Предложите им стереть её подлинник и заново её нарисовать. Гарантирую: услышите в ответ много для себя неожиданного.

----------


## OMF

Ответьте мне, какую историческую и архитектурную (не говорю уже о религиозной, т.к. не в курсе) ценность имеет КОПИЯ Преображенского собора?

Сгоревший дом Руссова имеет НУЛЕВУЮ ценность - и как дом, и как архитектурный памятник. 

И не надо приводить в пример ДВИЖИМЫЕ произведения искусства. Мы говорим о ЗДАНИИ, причем не общественном (то бишь посещаемым), а жилом(!).

И вопрос о деньгах тоже остается открытым. Хотя легче всего сказать КОМУ-ТО - "А ну-ка, построй (или не построй) как Я это понимаю".

Да, а разве "Тайная вечеря" настолько повреждена, что уже нельзя отличить Иисуса от Иуды?  Или там осталось 3 апостола? Никто бы и не ставил вопрос, как Черный, если бы в доме Руссова БЫЛО, ЧТО СПАСАТЬ (физически).

----------


## chestnaya

> К сожалению, выс...ться и не надуться (или сохранить девственность в борделе) не получится - или город, или заповедник. А любом смысле.
> И отделите мух от котлет - я говорю про АРХИТЕКТУРНУЮ ценность, а не ИСТОРИЧЕСКУЮ.
> 
> И ответьте мне (и Черному ) на вопросы - где взять деньги, кто хозяин и что разрешено хозяину? Наверное Руссов, покупая участок с постройками (не на пустыре ведь этот дом построили) не предполагал, что он не имел права сносить старое, а должен был "реставрировать" его с сохранением "аутентичности".
> 
> Почему бы "радетелям" за чистоту не выкупить дом у Тарпана и не осуществить то, за что они так борются за чужой счет. Вот тогда и поговорим. Хотя до этого ни я, ни вы не доживут. Как и до возрождения дома Руссова (в любом виде, а не в виде развалин "Колизея").


 А Вы колбасу докторскую нынешнюю с советской сравнивали?  А рецепт один :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Ответьте мне, какую историческую и архитектурную (не говорю уже о религиозной, т.к. не в курсе) ценность имеет КОПИЯ Преображенского собора?
> 
> Сгоревший дом Руссова имеет НУЛЕВУЮ ценность - и как дом, и как архитектурный памятник. 
> 
> И не надо приводить в пример ДВИЖИМЫЕ произведения искусства. Мы говорим о ЗДАНИИ, причем не общественном (то бишь посещаемым), а жилом(!).
> 
> И вопрос о деньгах тоже остается открытым. Хотя легче всего сказать КОМУ-ТО - "А ну-ка, построй (или не построй) как Я это понимаю".
> 
> Да, а разве "Тайная вечеря" настолько повреждена, что уже нельзя отличить Иисуса от Иуды?  Или там осталось 3 апостола? Никто бы и не ставил вопрос, как Черный, если бы в доме Руссова БЫЛО, ЧТО СПАСАТЬ (физически).


 Собор был снесен очень давно. Копия так копия. Если пустить на самотек дома уничтоженные в последние годы, то так же сгорят все старые дома. Никто никому не говорит - а ну ка построй-ка. Дома покупались под реконструкцию, а не под уничтожение. Если Вам это не понятно, то очень жаль. И контрольный вопрос. Почему американцы не сносят здание где было ФБР, архитектурной ценности эта коробка явно не представляет. Может не все надо мерять деньгами и целесообразностью? Может тут что то другое? Мне в мои 39 это понятно. А Вам?
 Мне тут жить, детям тут жить, а тарпаны, черные, гурвицы, кучуки и прочая ..... свалят отсюда по месту второго гражданства.

----------


## OMF

> А Вы колбасу докторскую нынешнюю с советской сравнивали?  А рецепт один


 Не знаю, как у вас, но в США докторская колбаса по вкусу совпадает с советской 60-х(!) годов. И какое это имеет отношение к теме спора? 

Испортить можно все. У многих опасения (только отчасти обоснованные), что если построить "новый" дом Руссова, то он будет "не тем". Начнем с того, что НИКТО не предлагает строить на этом месте что-нибудь ОТЛИЧАЮЩЕЕСЯ от оригинала (про стеклянный шар можно не говорить, понятно, что ЭТОГО допускать нельзя и этот "прожект" никем всерьез не воспринимается). Но надо понимать, что реставрация (!) тоже нереальна - слишком далеко зашел процесс разрушения и слишком недолговечны были исходные материалы - за разумные(!) деньги. А несчитанных денег нет ни у кого (даже у церкви  ).

----------


## SaMoVar

> про стеклянный шар можно не говорить, понятно, что ЭТОГО допускать нельзя и этот "прожект" никем всерьез не воспринимается


 Даю 90%, что этот шар там будет после реставрации.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://save.odessa.ua/novosti/v-arkadii-stali-propadat-plyazhi/
Теряем Аркадию.

----------


## OMF

> Собор был снесен очень давно. Копия так копия. Если пустить на самотек дома уничтоженные в последние годы, то так же сгорят все старые дома. Никто никому не говорит - а ну ка построй-ка. Дома покупались под реконструкцию, а не под уничтожение. Если Вам это не понятно, то очень жаль. И контрольный вопрос. Почему американцы не сносят здание где было ФБР, архитектурной ценности эта коробка явно не представляет. Может не все надо мерять деньгами и целесообразностью? Может тут что то другое? Мне в мои 39 это понятно. А Вам?
>  Мне тут жить, детям тут жить, а тарпаны, черные, гурвицы, кучуки и прочая ..... свалят отсюда по месту второго гражданства.


 Не понял про здание ФБР? Вроде как Edgar Hoover Building продолжает стоять на своем месте. А после окончания сроков службы  и невозможности сохранить (!) сносят если надо любые здания.

Насчет того, что покупалось и зачем. Да, купили, потом посчитали и прослезились. И начали считать по новой. И выходит, что варианта есть только два - оставить руины как есть или построить КОПИЮ старого здания, но уже не на 100 лет, а на 200 (в надежде, что в эти 200 лет у дома будет хозяин, а не "громада", т.е. НИКТО(!) ). Но тут вылазит "общественность" и говорит - "нет, ты брат последние штаны продай, но "аутентичность" мне не трожь". И я, как ХОЗЯИН, скорее всего оставлю все как есть если мне не дают сделать как надо. Вы ЭТО хотите оставить детям?

Ну, а если оперировать понятиями "ах, это было давно", то подождем 70 лет, от старого дома Руссова останется горка пыли, и новый хозяин спокойно построит там на радость внукам brassl'a ТОЧНУЮ копию старого дома Руссова.

----------


## chestnaya

> Ответьте мне, какую историческую и архитектурную (не говорю уже о религиозной, т.к. не в курсе) ценность имеет КОПИЯ Преображенского собора?
> 
> Сгоревший дом Руссова имеет НУЛЕВУЮ ценность - и как дом, и как архитектурный памятник. 
> 
> И не надо приводить в пример ДВИЖИМЫЕ произведения искусства. Мы говорим о ЗДАНИИ, причем не общественном (то бишь посещаемым), а жилом(!).
> 
> И вопрос о деньгах тоже остается открытым. Хотя легче всего сказать КОМУ-ТО - "А ну-ка, построй (или не построй) как Я это понимаю".
> 
> Да, а разве "Тайная вечеря" настолько повреждена, что уже нельзя отличить Иисуса от Иуды?  Или там осталось 3 апостола? Никто бы и не ставил вопрос, как Черный, если бы в доме Руссова БЫЛО, ЧТО СПАСАТЬ (физически).


 С моей точки зрения, восстановление Преображенского собора в историческом месте было лишним. В условиях очень высокой плотности застройки нашего города, отсутствия в центре города настоящих площадей и зеленой зоны, это непозволительная роскошь. Безусловно, для потомков неплохо бы видеть собор в натуральную величину. Но его надо было построить в другом месте, а на Соборке оставить сквер с памятником Собору.
Относительно дома Руссова - там есть что спасать и делать это надо обязательно. Если у Вас нет такой уверенности, взгляните на фотографии сгоревшего дома Руссова и, я думаю,  она у Вас появится.
Кроме того, если на основании такой причины, как пожар, мы будем сносить исторически ценные здания, завтра гореть будет весь центр Одессы.

----------


## Гаррри

> Вы, видимо, не бывали в городах - заповедниках.  А вот мне приходилось. Живут прекрасно. И именно наличие в заповедных районах обычных жителей придает потрясающее впечатление.


 не бывал. Расскажите поподробнее. Размеры заповедника и сколько десятков или сотен тысяч жителей там проживает

----------


## chestnaya

> И я, как ХОЗЯИН, скорее всего оставлю все как есть если мне не дают сделать как надо. Вы ЭТО хотите оставить детям?


 Да, пусть лучше руины дома Руссова дети увидят, чем очередную безвкусную бетонно-стеклянную коробку. Хозяев таких хватает, кому они нужны?

----------


## OMF

> Даю 90%, что этот шар там будет после реставрации.


 Так же точно "давали", даже 100%, что при реконструкции снимут трамвай с Преображенской, Колонтаевской, Тираспольской, Фонтанской дороги, Лидерсовского б-ра, или троллейбус со Щорса. Жаль, что я не поспорил на большие деньги с ними в то время .

----------


## brassl

> Не понял про здание ФБР? Вроде как Edgar Hoover Building продолжает стоять на своем месте. А после окончания сроков службы  и невозможности сохранить (!) сносят если надо любые здания.
> 
> Насчет того, что покупалось и зачем. Да, купили, потом посчитали и прослезились. И начали считать по новой. И выходит, что варианта есть только два - оставить руины как есть или построить КОПИЮ старого здания, но уже не на 100 лет, а на 200 (в надежде, что в эти 200 лет у дома будет хозяин, а не "громада", т.е. НИКТО(!) ). Но тут вылазит "общественность" и говорит - "нет, ты брат последние штаны продай, но "аутентичность" мне не трожь". И я, как ХОЗЯИН, скорее всего оставлю все как есть если мне не дают сделать как надо. Вы ЭТО хотите оставить детям?
> 
> Ну, а если оперировать понятиями "ах, это было давно", то подождем 70 лет, от старого дома Руссова останется горка пыли, и новый хозяин спокойно построит там на радость внукам brassl'a ТОЧНУЮ копию старого дома Руссова.


 По новостям прошло что в связи с переездом ФБР на другое место, на месте здания можно построить что то другое, но американцы решили что целесообразно оставить все как есть, просто перепрофилировать.

Вопрос о колбасе относится к тому что забыли Вы вкус Родины, другое у нас уже все.
Хозяев сейчас почти нет, есть ворье, которое и доводит город до горстки пыли.

----------


## OMF

> Да, пусть лучше руины дома Руссова дети увидят, чем очередную безвкусную бетонно-стеклянную коробку. Хозяев таких хватает, кому они нужны?


 Может хватит уже повторять свои страшилки! Никто не говорит о постройке коробки, речь идет о ТОЧНОЙ КОПИИ старого дома!

----------


## chestnaya

> Может хватит уже повторять свои страшилки! Никто не говорит о постройке коробки, речь идет о ТОЧНОЙ КОПИИ старого дома!


 Тут можно повторить про колбасу. А рецепт-то один - точная копия :smileflag:

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Может хватит уже повторять свои страшилки! Никто не говорит о постройке коробки, речь идет о ТОЧНОЙ КОПИИ старого дома!


 Наверное, Вы давно не гуляли по улицам Одессы. Неужели Вы настолько наивны, что верите в сказки о "точной копии"? Хотя, если Вас устраивает то, что получилось в случае с Большой Московской....

----------


## OMF

> По новостям прошло что в связи с переездом ФБР на другое место, на месте здания можно построить что то другое, но американцы решили что целесообразно оставить все как есть, просто перепрофилировать.


 Ну так здание же целое, зачем же его сносить? Никто не говорит о сносе пригодных к эксплуатации зданий. В сегодняшнем виде дом Руссова НЕ ПРИГОДЕН ни к эксплуатации, ни к восстановлению. Есть 2 (и только два) пути - оставить руины или снести и построить такой же самый дом из более прочного материала. Какой выбирать будем?

----------


## Panty

> Может хватит уже повторять свои страшилки! Никто не говорит о постройке коробки, речь идет о ТОЧНОЙ КОПИИ старого дома!


 OMF неужели Вы не можете никак понять, что при сегодняшнем раскладе новый хозяин дома Руссова не будет этого делать? Это в Штатах все строго, а у нас "Кто музыку заказывает, тот и...", и я не уверена что новострой продержится даже лет 50, с учетом того как "ползут" сегодняшние отреставрированные якобы здания.

----------


## OMF

> Тут можно повторить про колбасу. А рецепт-то один - точная копия


 Нет, если делать по рецепту, то вкус будет по рецепту. Если начать "усовершенствовать", то и вкус будет соответственный.

Опять же, про собор никто, почему-то, не возражает....

----------


## OMF

> OMF неужели Вы не можете никак понять, что при сегодняшнем раскладе новый хозяин дома Руссова не будет этого делать? Это в Штатах все строго, а у нас "Кто музыку заказывает, тот и...", и я не уверена что новострой продержится даже лет 50, с учетом того как "ползут" сегодняшние отреставрированные якобы здания.


 Вы всегда пытаетесь найти только плохое, причем без фактов, только на "ощущениях". А если еще не менять на 180 градусов курс страны каждые сколько-там лет (и города тоже), научиться принимать разумные законы и их исполнять(!), то многое будет по-другому. Но на это нужно время, а все хотят всё и сразу. А у вас что ни год (а часто день), то новые правила игры. Их, наверное, в утренних новостях сообщают, как в Союзе, когда объявляли о 100%-ном повышении цен .

----------


## chestnaya

> Нет, если делать по рецепту, то вкус будет по рецепту. Если начать "усовершенствовать", то и вкус будет соответственный.
> 
> Опять же, про собор никто, почему-то, не возражает....


 Относительно собора возражать некому. Его практически никто из ныне живущих в оригинальном виде не видел. А тех, кто видел, - не спрашивают.

Согласна, что реставрировать , как правило, в 2 раза дороже, чем строить новое. Но в Питере на это пошли, причем массово. Одесса - не первый город, который столкнулся с проблемой разрушающихся архитектурно и исторически ценных памятников. Не все определяет величина прибыли.   И у нас есть пример - Кирха. Тоже из ракушечника, тоже было в жутком состоянии. И посмотрите на нее теперь. А ведь был соблазн снести и построить заново.

----------


## Гаррри

> Зачем так далеко ехать!?? Во Львове весь центр является памятником архитектуры и культурным наследием.Таблички на каждом доме висят. Ходишь как в сказке.По фасаду не увидите ни одного блока кондиционера ,ни современных изменений.
> Печально, в Одессе этого нет ,да уже и не будет(((


  да, Одессе до Львова ещё расти и расти. А с нынешним мэром идёт развитие вспять, регресс

----------


## chestnaya

> Вы всегда пытаетесь найти только плохое, причем без фактов, только на "ощущениях". А если еще не менять на 180 градусов курс страны каждые сколько-там лет (и города тоже), научиться принимать разумные законы и их исполнять(!), то многое будет по-другому. Но на это нужно время, а все хотят всё и сразу. А у вас что ни год (а часто день), то новые правила игры. Их, наверное, в утренних новостях сообщают, как в Союзе, когда объявляли о 100%-ном повышении цен .


 Да уж, верх разума было выкупить здание, на реставрацию которого нет денег у так называемого хозяина, а потом ждать пока оно разрушится, чтобы снести и на этом месте построить новое, с паркингом.

----------


## Panty

> Вы всегда пытаетесь найти только плохое, причем без фактов, только на "ощущениях". А если еще не менять на 180 градусов курс страны каждые сколько-там лет (и города тоже), научиться принимать разумные законы и их исполнять(!), то многое будет по-другому. Но на это нужно время, а все хотят всё и сразу. А у вас что ни год (а часто день), то новые правила игры. Их, наверное, в утренних новостях сообщают, как в Союзе, когда объявляли о 100%-ном повышении цен .


 Отнюдь, я всегда пытаюсь найти хорошее и причину, почему сделали не так как больше одесситам нравится, а так как нравится заказчику с полной отсебятиной. Вас бы в нашу Думу, думается Вам бы там было нескучно...хорошо рассуждать оттуда, как должно быть у нас здесь, не правда ли? Мы уже с Вами спорили по поводу памятника Высоцкому только в другой теме,и...Вы так и не поняли смысла, так и с домом Руссова и всей исторической частью города происходит.

----------


## OMF

> Относительно собора возражать некому. Его практически никто из ныне живущих в оригинальном виде не видел. А тех, кто видел, - не спрашивают.
> 
> Согласна, что реставрировать , как правило, в 2 раза дороже, чем строить новое. Но в Питере на это пошли, причем массово. Одесса - не первый город, который столкнулся с проблемой разрушающихся архитектурно и исторически ценных памятников. Не все определяет величина прибыли.   И у нас есть пример - Кирха. Тоже из ракушечника, тоже было в жутком состоянии. И посмотрите на нее теперь. А ведь был соблазн снести и построить заново.


 Соблазн был, но немцы люди практичные - подсчитали и увидели, что не такое, выходит, было у здания плохое состояние, ДЕШЕВЛЕ отремонтировать, чем строить новое.

 Что касается стоимости реставрации, то она может быть не в 2, а в 10 раз больше стоимости нового здания. Все надо считать, и речь идет не о прибыли, а о ЗАТРАТАХ. Прибыль может появиться потом, когда доходы превысят расходы. Пока же есть ТОЛЬКО расходы.

----------


## chestnaya

> Соблазн был, но немцы люди практичные - подсчитали и увидели, что не такое, выходит, было у здания плохое состояние, ДЕШЕВЛЕ отремонтировать, чем строить новое.
> 
>  Что касается стоимости реставрации, то она может быть не в 2, а в 10 раз больше стоимости нового здания. Все надо считать, и речь идет не о прибыли, а о ЗАТРАТАХ. Прибыль может появиться потом, когда доходы превысят расходы. Пока же есть ТОЛЬКО расходы.


 К дому Руссова это не относится, если,  конечно, делать точную копию)

----------


## Гаррри

> OMF неужели Вы не можете никак понять, что при сегодняшнем раскладе новый хозяин дома Руссова не будет этого делать? Это в Штатах все строго, а у нас "Кто музыку заказывает, тот и...", и я не уверена что новострой продержится даже лет 50, с учетом того как "ползут" сегодняшние отреставрированные якобы здания.


  и много уже сползло новостроев? Сплошные выдумки и сплетни.
 За то в старом  фонде под жильё смотреть нечего, сплошные руины. Дома кривые, садятся, ветхие или аварийные. В парадных воняет канализацией, как в общественном туалете
Декор фасада десятки раз побелен, из за чего детали потеряли "резкость", размыты

----------


## brassl

О разном ребята говорим, и на разных языках хотя вроде и русскими буквами.

----------


## Спокойствие

Обе точки зрения разумны ( сохранять- не сохранять). 
Беда в том,что нет уверенности- ни в качественной реконструкции, ни в качественном( внешне сходном) новоделе.

После пожара Оперного, его не восстановили в прежнем виде,а построили чудесное здание которое радует нас до сих пор.

----------


## brassl

> и много уже сползло новостроев? Сплошные выдумки и сплетни


 Новострой на проспекте Шевченко против парка так до сих пор и не принят в эксплуатацию, новострой на 5 ст БФ, высотка, трещит, стадион дал трещину и это так, навскидку

----------


## OMF

> Отнюдь, я всегда пытаюсь найти хорошее и причину, почему сделали не так как больше одесситам нравится, а так как нравится заказчику с полной отсебятиной. Вас бы в нашу Думу, думается Вам бы там было нескучно...хорошо рассуждать оттуда, как должно быть у нас здесь, не правда ли? Мы уже с Вами спорили по поводу памятника Высоцкому только в другой теме,и...Вы так и не поняли смысла, так и с домом Руссова и всей исторической частью города происходит.


 О, вот мы уже дошли до обобщений - "одесситам нравится". Нет и не может быть 100%-ного согласия по ЛЮБОМУ вопросу, всегда найдется хоть один, которому что-то не подойдет. К сожалению, часто этот "он" (отвлеченно) пытается говорить от имени большинства или хотя бы "значительного меньшинства" (как моя жена иногда говорит "вот все говорят (делают, знают,...)". Я и спрашиваю "кто? фамилии, явки, пароли? кто эти "все"?). 

Интересно было бы провести незаангажированный опрос (причем не выборочный, а действительно 100%-ный) и посмотреть, сколько процентов поддерживают ту или иную позицию. Этот форум или интернет не предлагать.

----------


## OMF

> К дому Руссова это не относится, если,  конечно, делать точную копию)


 Что, ЕЩЕ больше???

----------


## chestnaya

> и много уже сползло новостроев? Сплошные выдумки и сплетни.
>  За то в старом  фонде смотреть нечего, сплошные руины. Дома кривые, садятся, ветхие или аварийные


 ))) Все новострои, построенные в центре города, имеют проблемы в виде существенных трещин, просачивания грунтовых вод и ненормативных деформаций.
Оперный театр - тоже старый фонд. Или его тоже под бульдозер?

----------


## brassl

Для OMF. 
А можно еще раз услышать Ваше мнение по поводу памятника Семенычу? А то я не найду этих страниц на форуме (можно в личку, можно и тут)

----------


## Скрытик

> После пожара Оперного, его не восстановили в прежнем виде,а построили чудесное здание которое радует нас до сих пор.


  Нынешний Оперный театр спасали несколько раз. Не от пожара, а от трещин. Может тоже нужно было разрушить и построить новый, типа Музкомедии?

----------


## Скрытик

> Интересно было бы провести незаангажированный опрос (причем не выборочный, а действительно 100%-ный) и посмотреть, сколько процентов поддерживают ту или иную позицию. Этот форум или интернет не предлагать.


  А где - в маршрутках?  :smileflag:

----------


## Спокойствие

> Нынешний Оперный театр спасали несколько раз. Не от пожара, а от трещин. Может тоже нужно было разрушить и построить новый, типа Музкомедии?


  Я говорил о том Оперном,который посещал ещё А.С.Пушкин.

----------


## Гаррри

> Новострой на проспекте Шевченко против парка так до сих пор и не принят в эксплуатацию, новострой на 5 ст БФ, высотка, трещит, стадион дал трещину и это так, навскидку


 так что с новострем на пр. Шевченко, отчего он не принят? Справа от Дворца Спарта (если смотреть с проспекта)  или какой?
О новострое на 5 Фонтана наслышался росказней "специалистов"  -маклеров. Неоднократно обходил его, нет там никаких трещин. 
Тем более его не штукатурили (могли бы таким образом спрятать трещину), поскольку он облицован фасадным красным кирпичом. Трещина и довольна большая была на соседней 9-этажке, сейчас её заштукатурили

----------


## chestnaya

> так что с новострем на пр. Шевченко, отчего он не принят?
> О новострое на 5 Фонтана наслышался росказней "специалистов"  -маклеров. Неоднократно обходил его, нет там никаких трещин. Трещина и довольна большая была на соседней 9-этажке, сейчас её заштукатурили


 Трещины надо уметь искать :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

А стадион???  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Я говорил о том Оперном,который посещал ещё А.С.Пушкин.


  Я понял. Только то сгорел практически полностью и восстановлению не подлежал. Там стен не осталось.
А вот о нашем:



> Послевоенные годы принесли новое печальное известие – из-за осадки   грунта возникла угроза разрушения здания, но эта проблема была  устранена. Чтобы остановить осадку здания и образование трещин в ее  несущих  конструкциях, в 1951-1956 годах выполнили работы по укреплению   фундамента театра путем его силикатирования жидким стеклом (залито   порядка 6 млн. л расплавленного стекла через шурфы в фундамент здания).


 Мне рассказывал старый одессит, увы уже покойный, что рядом построили заводик по производству жидкого стекла, который работал круглые сутки.

----------


## Скрытик

Вот еще интересная статья о спасении Оперного:
http://porto-fr.odessa.ua/index.php?art_num=art022&year=2006&nnumb=48
Понравилась концовка -



> Не так давно в журнале "Наука и жизнь" я наткнулся на  статью, в которой рассказывалось, каким образом в  Великобритании пытаются сохранить старинные замки.  Оказывается, один из самых эффективных способов спасения  каменных свидетелей седой старины – это продажа их  американским миллиардерам. Те скупают замки на корню, а  дальше (внимание, уважаемый читатель!) разбирают их,  перевозят в Штаты и там восстанавливают в первозданном виде.  Правда, уже не на исторической родине, а на своих  американских землях. Я, конечно, ни в коем случае не ратую  за то, чтобы наш замечательный оперный – краса и символ  города! – навсегда убыл за границу. Однако поневоле  закрадывается мысль: может быть, 15 лет назад, в чем-то я  все-таки был прав?! И не пора ли, учитывая, сколько времени  длится эпопея реконструкции оперного, на самом деле  пригласить японцев? Даже если те попросят театр в аренду на  99, да хоть на 999 лет...

----------


## Гаррри

> Трещины надо уметь искать


 поищите и выложите фото. Посмотрим вместе :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Вот нашел программку. Интересно фото были???? (надоело мне чего то трепаться  :smileflag: )

----------


## Гаррри

> Я понял. Только то сгорел практически полностью и восстановлению не подлежал. Там стен не осталось.
> А вот о нашем:
> 
> Мне рассказывал старый одессит, увы уже покойный, что рядом построили заводик по производству жидкого стекла, который работал круглые сутки.


  это известная история. Вот только положительных результатов в длительной перспективе  это мероприятие не принесло




> А стадион???


 там осадка пока что в пределах нормы

----------


## chestnaya

> поищите и выложите фото. Посмотрим вместе


 Дорого Вам будет стоить :smileflag:

----------


## Спокойствие

> Мне рассказывал старый одессит, увы уже покойный, что рядом построили заводик по производству жидкого стекла, который работал круглые сутки.


 При всех дефектах Оперный был в лучшем состоянии,чем нынешний дом Руссова.

 Всё течёт и меняется. 
Здесь приводили пример из США ( о здании ФБР).
 Но когда строили здания Всемирного Торгового Центра ,то снесли 160 старых зданий Манхэттена.
 Жизнь ведь не стоит на месте.

----------


## Скрытик

> поищите и выложите фото. Посмотрим вместе


  Показать трещины на "Афине"?

----------


## Скрытик

> это известная история. Вот только положительных результатов в длительной перспективе  это мероприятие не дало
> 
> 
> там осадка пока что в пределах нормы


  Так если бы не укрепление в 90х то скорее всего печальное зрелище было бы...

----------


## Гаррри

> Показать трещины на "Афине"?


 они опять же в пределах нормы. На Греческой проблема с подземными водами и подмывом фундаментов, поэтому , если не примут меры, ситуация может стать критической

----------


## chestnaya

> Показать трещины на "Афине"?


 А внизу еще интереснее.




> они опять же в пределах нормы


 А что есть норма?

----------


## brassl

С меня в виде штрафа за пустую болтовню - фото (предлагаю поддержать начинание, а то катимся, теряем уровень, и даже администрацию втянули  :smileflag: )

----------


## Klara-Lara

Может, стоит создать тему "Надо ли реставрировать старые здания?" и перенести туда весь спор по этому вопросу? А эта тема останется для того, что хочется сохранить хотя бы в памяти?

----------


## brassl

Не ужели никто не поддержит?  :smileflag: 


Отступлю от темы. Сейчас в киосках продается первый том собрания сочинений Высоцкого, мне ребята в аннотации спасибо написали за предоставленные фотографии. Приятно  :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

РУССКОЕ СЛОВО, 29 (16) января 1905 года



> ОДЕССА, 14-го января. Обнаружено широкое злоупотребление заграничными паспортами. Расследование выяснило, что организованная шайка снабжала такими паспортами лиц, выезжавших за границу с целью провоза "живого товара" или уклонения от отбытия воинской повинности. Некоторые соучастники шайки арестованы.


 РУССКОЕ СЛОВО, 27 (14) января 1907 года



> Гибель парохода "Адмирал Нахимов"
> 
> ОДЕССА, 13,I. Вчера поздно ночью директором "Русского общества пароходства" получена из Трапезунда тревожная телеграмма о несчастии с пароходом этого общества "Нахимов", совершавшим рейсы между Севастополем и портами Ближнего Востока. Утром получилось подтверждение, что "Нахимов" потерпел крушение у Анатолийского берега, в местности, называемой Орту. <...>
> 
> ОДЕССА, 13,I. Сейчас главной конторой "Русского общества пароходства и торговли " получена дополнительная депеша из Константинополя с сообщением, что "Нахимов" наскочил на подводные камни, занесенный на них ураганом, и разбился. Он залит водой. Пассажиров и команду удалось спасти.


 РУССКОЕ СЛОВО, 28 (15) декабря 1907 года



> ОДЕССА, 14, ХII. Союз русского народа ходатайствует о переименовании улицы Витте в улицу бывшего одесского губернатора Карангозова, убитого на Кавказе.


 РУССКОЕ СЛОВО, 17 (04) марта 1908 года



> В учебных заведениях
> 
> ОДЕССА, 3,III. Управлением одесского военного округа закончено расследование дела о приват-доценте новороссийского университета Грушецком, читавшем студентам историко-филологического факультета лекции на украинском языке. Дело направлено в совет министров.


 ГОЛОСЪ МОСКВЫ, 04 марта (19 февраля) 1909 года



> ОДЕССА. В анатомическом театре университета студенты-союзники выбранили слушательниц проститутками; за оскорбленных вступились другие студенты; союзники угрожали револьверами, но схватка предупреждена прибывшим ректором.


 ГОЛОСЪ МОСКВЫ, 06 апреля (24 марта) 1909 года



> ОДЕССА. Обнаружены крупные злоупотребления в выдаче заграничных паспортов. Арестован пристав Гуревич, два чиновника канцелярии градоначальника и два писца. Архив и паспортный стол канцелярии опечатаны. Производится ревизия дел.


 
РУССКОЕ СЛОВО, 19 (06) марта 1910 года



> Трамвай в Одессе
> 
> ОДЕССА, 5,III. С сегодняшнего дня официально преступлено к сооружению в городе электрического трамвая. Первая линия пройдет по территории открывающейся летом выставки. Постройку всей сети предполагают закончить в два года.


 РУССКОЕ СЛОВО, 08 ноября (26 октября) 1910 года



> «Защитники чести»
> 
> ОДЕССА, 25,Х. Среди местных черносотенцев образовался союз активной борьбы для защиты чести родины и русского имени. В первую очередь союз ставит задачей заставлять посетителей почтовых учреждений снимать шапки. Не желающих делать этого «защитники чести» будут заставлять силой, не задумываясь перед грозящей ответственностью. В почтамте учреждаются дежурства союзников.


 ОДЕССКІЙ ЛИСТОКЪ, 27 (14) октября 1912 года



> Когда идет дождь или мокрый снег то особенно чувствуется, как мало благоустроена Одесса. Некоторые пункты улиц точно специально приспособлены для задержания воды и грязи. И это не на окраинах, а в центральных частях города. Попробуйте-ка в дождь подойти к почтамту. Или сойти с трамвая на остановке около земской управы. Настоящие озера и реки. Между тем, для исправления этих дефектов вряд ли потребуется много времени и затрат. Погода по-видимому, установилась. Дождь пополам со снегом не перестает. Озера и реки отличаются редким многоводьем. Бедные одесситы, предоставленные собственной судьбе.

----------


## Гаррри

> А что есть норма?


 *Предельно допустимые деформации основания*

----------


## brassl

Ну и пока все (включая новичков) ищут фото  :smileflag:  еще одна, контрольная.
В Архиве качество хуже, на замену

----------


## chestnaya

> *Предельно допустимые деформации основания*


 Мы про трещины говорили, а не про деформации основания. Нормы на трещины такие, что любое каменное здание можно признать аварийным.

----------


## brassl

Не прошло начинание.
 А жаль.

----------


## VicTur

> Ответьте мне, какую историческую и архитектурную (не говорю уже о религиозной, т.к. не в курсе) ценность имеет КОПИЯ Преображенского собора?
> 
> Сгоревший дом Руссова имеет НУЛЕВУЮ ценность - и как дом, и как архитектурный памятник. 
> 
> И не надо приводить в пример ДВИЖИМЫЕ произведения искусства. Мы говорим о ЗДАНИИ, причем не общественном (то бишь посещаемым), а жилом(!).
> 
> И вопрос о деньгах тоже остается открытым. Хотя легче всего сказать КОМУ-ТО - "А ну-ка, построй (или не построй) как Я это понимаю".
> 
> Да, а разве "Тайная вечеря" настолько повреждена, что уже нельзя отличить Иисуса от Иуды?  Или там осталось 3 апостола? Никто бы и не ставил вопрос, как Черный, если бы в доме Руссова БЫЛО, ЧТО СПАСАТЬ (физически).


 Э-э-э... простите, а какие это я движимые произведения искусства приводил в пример? Если вы имеете в виду «Тайную вечерю», то это настенная роспись, и движимой её назвать трудно. Я полагал, что это каждому школьнику известно.
Да, и ещё: эта роспись действительно под угрозой. Краски, с которыми намудрил Леонардо, оказались ещё менее стойкими, чем камень-ракушняк. По вашей логике, их давно пора заменить современными.
А вообще говоря, не имеет значения, движимый объект или нет. Тут одно из двух: либо имеет ценность, либо не имеет ценности. Бинарный код, понимаете?
Нынешний Преображенский собор намного менее ценен, чем был прежний.
Нулевую ценность имеет не дом Руссова, а ваше утверждение, будто дом Руссова имеет нулевую ценность.
В доме Руссова ЕСТЬ что спасать.

----------


## brassl



----------


## VicTur

> В сегодняшнем виде дом Руссова НЕ ПРИГОДЕН ни к эксплуатации, ни к восстановлению. Есть 2 (и только два) пути - оставить руины или снести и построить такой же самый дом из более прочного материала. Какой выбирать будем?


 К восстановлению он как раз пригоден, технологии существуют, и методы разработаны. Жаться вот только не надо, когда речь идёт об архитектурной ценности.
Думаете, у нынешнего владельца нет денег на реставрацию? Ещё как есть. Было бы желание...
Так что насчёт двух и только двух — это вы хватили.

----------


## Antique

> Не ужели никто не поддержит? 
> Вложение 5548684


 На фото не указан адрес, однако это санаторий "Украина" на Французском бульваре.

----------


## brassl



----------


## OMF

> Э-э-э... простите, а какие это я движимые произведения искусства приводил в пример? Если вы имеете в виду «Тайную вечерю», то это настенная роспись, и движимой её назвать трудно. Я полагал, что это каждому школьнику известно..


 Известно, только мне в пример приводились и какие-то черепки



> Да, и ещё: эта роспись действительно под угрозой. Краски, с которыми намудрил Леонардо, оказались ещё менее стойкими, чем камень-ракушняк. По вашей логике, их давно пора заменить современными..


 Ну, все-таки простояли они на 300 лет больше. И таки да, при реставрации будут исаользоваться НОВЫЕ материалы. А если старые, то вернемся через 300 лет и посмотрим.

А кстати, как быть с Янтарной комнатой? Как считается ее восстановление - реконструкцией или все-таки постройкой КОПИИ?



> А вообще говоря, не имеет значения, движимый объект или нет. Тут одно из двух: либо имеет ценность, либо не имеет ценности. Бинарный код, понимаете?
> Нынешний Преображенский собор намного менее ценен, чем был прежний..


 Кто это сказал?



> Нулевую ценность имеет не дом Руссова, а ваше утверждение, будто дом Руссова имеет нулевую ценность.
> В доме Руссова ЕСТЬ что спасать.


 Прошу прощения за неудачный термин, имелась в виду "нулевая стоимость".
У любого объекта в жизни существует стоимость. И у "Тайней вечери", и у дома Руссова. У дома Руссова она нулевая, у "Тайней вечери" - нет, судя по тому, что она застрахована на определенную сумму. Если в доме Руссова есть смысл что-то спасать - лепку там, или плитку какую-нибудь - то можете не волноваться, это спасут и восстановят. Я же говорю о том, что спасти нельзя. Покойник, даже одетый в самый "аутентичный" лапсердак, все равно останется покойником, как бы мы его ни любили. Оживить его не получится ни за какие деньги.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вот нашел программку. Интересно фото были???? (надоело мне чего то трепаться )
> Вложение 5548556


 ... как всегда - потрясающие находки!!! какой это год (судя по типографским обозначениям - 54?) ...
... несколько лет назад моим знакомым предложили комнату в коммуне, где много-много лет прожила старушка, после которой остался всякий хлам, который новым жильцам предстояло выкинуть ... старая-убитая мебель и тряпьё без сожаления отправилось в мусор, а вот стопки  советских журналов решили разобрать ... и среди этой макулатуры, совершенно неожиданно, обнаружилась подшивка сочинений (с нотами) А.Вертинского 1910 - 1916 гг которую оформили в переплёт еще в 1925г - о чём говорила дарственная надпись ... и подарена она была одной известной в те времена одесской певице ... потом подшивка побывала в двух приватных библиотеках ( были экслибрисы) и на многие годы ,,осела,, у старушки, пока не попала к новым владельцам ...

----------


## VicTur

> Вложение 5548785
> Не прошло начинание.
>  А жаль.


 Поддерживаю начинание и обращаюсь к общественности с вопросом.
Кто-нибудь знает, что это за двор? Я сам теряюсь в догадках. Это кадр с плёнки, отщёлканной моим дядей в Одессе в семидесятых годах. (Jorjic'у — спасибо за сканирование.)

----------


## OMF

> К восстановлению он как раз пригоден, технологии существуют, и методы разработаны. Жаться вот только не надо, когда речь идёт об архитектурной ценности.


 Вы специалист? Участвовали в обследовании технического состояния? Или это как "струнный транспорт Юницкого" - хорош только на бумаге.



> Думаете, у нынешнего владельца нет денег на реставрацию? Ещё как есть. Было бы желание...


 Любим мы считать чужие деньги



> Так что насчёт двух и только двух — это вы хватили.


 Предложите, а главное, профинансируйте третий.

----------


## mlch

> не бывал. Расскажите поподробнее. Размеры заповедника и сколько десятков или сотен тысяч жителей там проживает


  Если Вам это действительно интересно, то поинтересуйтесь сами в сети, сколько народу проживает в пяти центральных районах Праги. Или, как пример из абсолютно другой культуры - в Старой Сане. И тот и другой город объявлены объектами мирового культурного наследия Юнеско, что Одессе, к сожалению, никогда уже не светит.
И населения в каждом из них уж явно больше, чем в центре Одессы.

----------


## mlch

> Может хватит уже повторять свои страшилки! Никто не говорит о постройке коробки, речь идет о ТОЧНОЙ КОПИИ старого дома!


 Вот ЭТО будет считаться точной копией?

----------


## VicTur

> Вы специалист? Участвовали в обследовании технического состояния? Или это как "струнный транспорт Юницкого" - хорош только на бумаге.


 Я общался со специалистами. Я им верю.




> Любим мы считать чужие деньги


 А тут и не хочешь, а посчитаешь. Владельцы этих денег сами тычут ими всем в нос.




> Предложите, а главное, профинансируйте третий.


 Третий давно предложен. Реставрацией зовётся. (На примере Янтарной комнаты, кстати, я убедился, что вы путаете реставрацию с реконструкцией.)
Чтобы оспорить неверное мнение, я финансировать ничего не обязан. А будут деньги — не сомневайтесь, профинансирую.

----------


## Panty

> Поддерживаю начинание и обращаюсь к общественности с вопросом.
> Кто-нибудь знает, что это за двор? Я сам теряюсь в догадках. Это кадр с плёнки, отщёлканной моим дядей в Одессе в семидесятых годах. (Jorjic'у — спасибо за сканирование.)
> 
> Вложение 5549036


 Могу ошибаться, но возможно двор расположен на Богдана Хмельницкого , там где проходной двор к бывшему к-ру "Родина"...уж больно знакомые очертания веранды на 2-м этаже(в нашем на Мясоедовской такие же были), да и дом справа...

----------


## Гаррри

> Если Вам это действительно интересно, то поинтересуйтесь сами в сети, сколько народу проживает в пяти центральных районах Праги. Или, как пример из абсолютно другой культуры - в Старой Сане. И тот и другой город объявлены объектами мирового культурного наследия Юнеско, что Одессе, к сожалению, никогда уже не светит.
> И населения в каждом из них уж явно больше, чем в центре Одессы.


 памятник , входящий в список объектов Всемирного наследия ЮНЕСКО и заповедник -это разные вещи. 
 Центр Одессы вряд ли удостоится  чести быть включённым туда. Во первых, новострои изменили городскую среду. Во вторых, бардак и вакханалия  в виде жгутов висячих проводов, тысячи кондиционеров на фасадах и автостоянки на тротуарах  загадили исторический центр. Даже то, что можно сделать административными методами, не делается. На владельцев кондиционеров наехать можно-да, На провайдеров надавить можно-да, На автовладельцев воздействовать можно-да. Но никто ничего не делает. Заняты другим: вначале носились с русским языком, как дурень с тупой, сейчас фашистов усиленно ищут, а "антифашистов" (фашистов с другим цветом шнурков ) усиленно подкармливают. 
С финансами тоже туго.
 Насколько я слышал, ЕЭС спонсировал реставрацию Праги. У нас такого спонсора не предвидится.
Короче, нет никаких предпосылок

----------


## Скрытик

> памятник , входящий в список объектов Всемирного наследия ЮНЕСКО и заповедник -это разные вещи.  Центр Одессы вряд ли удостоится  чести быть включённым туда


  Конечно не удостоится. Был шанс включить в него ансамбль Приморского бульвара, но наши "избранники" сделали все, что бы этого не произошло. Условием Юнеско была незыблимость существующего ансамбля. Но ее уже нарушили в нескольких местах, уроды

----------


## VicTur

Я официально объявляю, что выхожу из дискуссии с ОМФ. Мне моя правота ясна, а убеждать неубеждаемого — занятие неблагодарное. Утомило. Пас.

----------


## OMF

> Вот ЭТО будет считаться точной копией?


 Опять за рыбу грош!!! Я же с самого начала говорил, что за шарик голову оторву и вместе с шариком в #опу засуну. Я думаю, что пример круглого дома кого-то научил и подобные "проекты" останутся только на бумаге.

Хотя и Эйфелева башня, и Центр Помпиду тоже поначалу вызывали сильную тошноту и головную боль у "хранителей".

----------


## OMF

> Я официально объявляю, что выхожу из дискуссии с ОМФ. *Мне моя правота ясна*, а убеждать неубеждаемого — занятие неблагодарное. Утомило. Пас.


 Черт возьми, хотел сказать абсолютно то же самое. Вы там с George не родственники, случайно

----------


## mlch

> Опять за рыбу грош!!! Я же с самого начала говорил, что за шарик голову оторву и вместе с шариком в #опу засуну. *Я думаю, что пример круглого дома кого-то научил и подобные "проекты" останутся только на бумаге.*


 Такой большой, а в чудеса верите  :smileflag: 
Ничему и никого пример круглого дома не научил. Рядом уже стоит "возрожденная" Большая Московская. Можете приезжать и "полюбоваться" Только не рекомендую издалека смотреть и слишком высоко голову задирать. Могут начаться рвотные позывы.

----------


## Гаррри

> Такой большой, а в чудеса верите 
> Ничему и никого пример круглого дома не научил. Рядом уже стоит "возрожденная" Большая Московская. Можете приезжать и "полюбоваться" Только не рекомендую издалека смотреть и слишком высоко голову задирать. Могут начаться рвотные позывы.


 "шапка" великовата, а в целом привлекательное здание. Идеальная лепнина завораживает своей красотой и глубиной деталей без опостылевших слоёв известкового мусора. Одно из самых красивых зданий Дерибасовской (по мне 2 после Пассажа).Туристы его часто фоткают и пристально осматривают
Уродливых хрущ по диагонали куда никчемнее. Его бы стилизовать под старину, типа как Кокон на Греческой

----------


## Klara-Lara

> "шапка" великовата, а в целом привлекательное здание. Идеальная лепнина завораживает своей красотой и глубиной деталей без опостылевших слоёв известкового мусора. Одно из самых красивых зданий Дерибасовской (по мне 2 после Пассажа).Туристы его часто фоткают и пристально осматривают
> Уродливых хрущ по диагонали куда никчемнее. Его бы стилизовать под старину, типа как Кокон на Греческой


  Ну, так пройдите квартальчик и полюбуйтесь еще замечательным зданием "Антошки" ( имхо немного проигрывает по степени интереса у туристов, да и архитектурным достоинствам тому объекту, который там был в 80-х, но то такое). Его чудный цвет тоже часто фотографируют туристы. Да и рядом есть достойные объекты. Тоже с идеальной лепниной. Без старого мусора.

----------


## Гаррри

Восстанавливать дом Руссова  можно так, чтобы исключить отсебятину строителей. Это дело исключительно желания властей

----------


## mlch

> "шапка" великовата, а в целом привлекательное здание. Идеальная лепнина завораживает своей красотой и глубиной деталей без опостылевших слоёв известкового мусора. Одно из самых красивых зданий Дерибасовской (по мне 2 после Пассажа).Туристы его часто фоткают и пристально осматривают
> Уродливых хрущ по диагонали куда никчемнее. Его бы стилизовать под старину, типа как Кокон на Греческой


 Та часть, которая Влодеком была спроектировать - прекрасна. Если бы Повстанюки не нагадили своей, как Вы выразились "шапкой", а добросовестно восстановили исходный внешний вид, то можно было бы только порадоваться.. Я потому и рекомендую издалека не смотреть и голову не задирать.
Но в результате "модернизации" этих горе-проектантов имеем то, что имеем. Бабло, как обычно у нас, победило здравый смысл.

----------


## Гаррри

> Ну, так пройдите квартальчик и полюбуйтесь еще замечательным зданием "Антошки" ( имхо немного проигрывает по степени интереса у туристов, да и архитектурным достоинствам тому объекту, который там был в 80-х, но то такое). Его чудный цвет тоже часто фотографируют туристы. Да и рядом есть достойные объекты. Тоже с идеальной лепниной. Без старого мусора.


 скучно здание Антошки и мало кому интересно. Не придумывайте. Б. Моск. на голову выше во всех смыслах. Вы б ещё к панельной брежневке приравняли...

----------


## Скрытик

> Восстанавливать дом Руссова  можно так, чтобы исключить отсебятину строителей. Это дело исключительно желания властей


  Это чушь. Какие желания властей? Им нужны только бабки. Не в платочках

----------


## Гаррри

> Это чушь. Какие желания властей? Им нужны только бабки. Не в платочках


 В моем посте никакой чуши нет. А если есть сомнения в чистоплотности властей...ну, каких выбрали, такие и руководят. Подождём ещё с десяток лет, или мы поумнеем, или дом тогда может сам упадёт и тема реставрации умрёт в связи с кончиной пациента

----------


## Лысый0

> Вложение 5548949


 116 школа. Вид с Канатной. Я такой ее помню до 60 го года. Лазили в развалке по первому этажу. Ой, простите, ее уже опять нет с 1980 г. Для нонешнего поколения это педучилище. Но мемориальную доску нашему директору Кудиновой Алевтине Ивановне мы все ж сподобились повесить.

----------


## heffalump1974

Господа-товарищи-панове.
Несколько дней подряд наблюдаю схватку старожилов. Говорят они друг другу, в принципе, одно и тоже.

Есть Город. Наш.
Есть Центр. С большой буквы "Ц". То ли Бульварный, то ли Жовтневый.
Не каждый дом в нём - памятник. Несмотря на воспоминания и проч.
И расти как-то надо, да. Даже и новострой уместен, если в стиль хоть как-то вписывается.
Но сперва запускать, а потом продавать за непонятные деньги какому-то очередному серо-бурому, чтобы потом непременный пожар, а потом столь же непременный чОрный кубик/шарик/пирамидка... Ну, или яма.

Денег нет? Показать, где и у кого возвращать? Там не на дом, там на улицу Руссова хватит. При желании.
Или - а не отменить ли в этом году пару "народных гуляний" Которые на 1 апреля и (horrible dictu!) 2 сентября? Свои поймут.

А то, что вижу сейчас, больше походит на применяемую к нашему городу "живительную эвтаназию", которой от души желаю фигурантам рассматриваемых дел.
И, если в перспективе очередной "Пустырь аттракционов", так пусть лучше хоть реплика, хоть бетонная. Но не принадлежащая столь "заботливым" и внезапно безденежным "хозяевам".

----------


## heffalump1974

И - раз уж 116-ю вспомнили - фрагмент виньетки 11-Е класса, 1965.
Нового, в принципе, ничего. Но может кому педколлектив интересен.

----------


## VicTur

> И - раз уж 116-ю вспомнили - фрагмент виньетки 11-Е класса, 1965.
> Нового, в принципе, ничего. Но может кому педколлектив интересен.


 Спасибо! Особенно спасибо за фото самой школы. Виден даже каменный (или бетонный) забор, который я застал и с которого я в дошкольном возрасте даже рисковал спрыгнуть в самом высоком месте.
Алаверды. То же самое здание, но с другого ракурса. Предположительно середина — вторая половина семидесятых. Опять-таки плёнка из нашего семейного архива. Кадр публикуется впервые.

----------


## heffalump1974

> . [поскипано]Предположительно середина — вторая половина семидесятых.
> Вложение 5549556


 Провода вижу, но отнюдь не от 5-го троллейбуса. А там, как подсказывает "один известный сайт" (очередное спасибо создавшему его) 


> 1974-1986. Линия изменена в связи со строительством подземных переходов и реконструкции Строгановского моста


 . От себя добавлю, что в кадр не попали (если они были тогда) киноафиши.

----------


## OMF

> Та часть, которая Влодеком была спроектировать - прекрасна. Если бы Повстанюки не нагадили своей, как Вы выразились "шапкой", а добросовестно восстановили исходный внешний вид, то можно было бы только порадоваться.. Я потому и рекомендую издалека не смотреть и голову не задирать.
> Но в результате "модернизации" этих горе-проектантов имеем то, что имеем. Бабло, как обычно у нас, победило здравый смысл.


 Мне это "голову не задирать" напомнило старый анекдот.

Звонок по телефону в милицию
- приезжайте посмотрите, там соседи трахаются вовсю
Приехали, смотрят в окно
- Так ничего же не видно!
- А вы на шкаф залезьте...

Что же касается дома Руссова, то тут вам и карты в руки - на дайте повстанюкам построить шарик, но не мешайте хотя бы сделать как было. Вроде же власть у вас другая, ворохаевых и гурвицев нет

----------


## Лысый0

> И - раз уж 116-ю вспомнили - фрагмент виньетки 11-Е класса, 1965.
> Нового, в принципе, ничего. Но может кому педколлектив интересен.


 ООООО!!! Класс пионервожатых.....

----------


## heffalump1974

> ООООО!!! Класс пионервожатых.....


 Есть ещё одна виньетка за следующий (1966) год, почти с теми же выпускниками и несколько большим количеством запечатлённых преподавателей. Но - что интересно, на сей раз они озаглавлены как опять-таки одиннадцатый класс. 11-"И". Мама на опечатки вроде не жаловалась.

----------


## Ричар

> И - раз уж 116-ю вспомнили - фрагмент виньетки 11-Е класса, 1965.
> Нового, в принципе, ничего. Но может кому педколлектив интересен.


 Это что женская школа была?На фото одни девочки выпускники.

----------


## inborz

Класс пионервожаток! В математических А и Б девчонок было очень мало

----------


## Лысый0

> Есть ещё одна виньетка за следующий (1966) год, почти с теми же выпускниками и несколько большим количеством запечатлённых преподавателей. Но - что интересно, на сей раз они озаглавлены как опять-таки одиннадцатый класс. 11-"И". Мама на опечатки вроде не жаловалась.


 Все верно  :smileflag: . Просто в 1966 г было 2 выпуска - 11 и 10 классы (завязывали с 11-леткой). У меня был "з".
В этом году из 10Е выпускалась Гвоздикова. А единственный парень у них был Жора Грек.

----------


## Maklak

Я 16-ую в 1968 г. в "О" классе...заканчивал!))) Вроде были ещё -"П" и "Р"!)))

----------


## Лысый0

> Я 16-ую в 1968 г. в "О" классе...заканчивал!))) Вроде были ещё -"П" и "Р"!)))


 Просто надо помнить, что обе школы имели только старшеклассников (второй ступени).

----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl



----------


## Малиновский

> Вложение 5550855


 А чьи похороны,неизвестно?

----------


## brassl

> А чьи похороны,неизвестно?


  Не знаю, взял из книги, все что было.

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## brassl

А чем эта не понравилась?

----------


## [email protected]

> А чем эта не понравилась?


 Вполне хороша, но я не нашла поисковиком)

----------


## Лысый0

> Вложение 5550855


 Сабанеев мост. Дом напротив Дома ученых. Хоронят, вероятно, ученого. До начала 60-х похороны проходили по всем центральным улицам да еще с оркестром, пеше до Второго (любого). Затем были запрещены такого размаха. С тех пор и ездим от туточки до сюдочки.

----------


## Good++++

> Сабанеев мост. Дом напротив Дома ученых. Хоронят, вероятно, ученого. До начала 60-х похороны проходили по всем центральным улицам да еще с оркестром, пеше до Второго (любого). Затем были запрещены такого размаха. С тех пор и ездим от туточки до сюдочки.


  У меня где-то есть фото похоронной кареты(?) 50-х годов...

----------


## Пушкин

> Приезжайте посмотрите. Заодно и другие новострои увидите.
> Особенно "нравятся" благодарности Ворохаеву возле иконы. Хотя бабки "выбивались" с предпринимателей по билетам, но их фамилий нет. Ну хоть так. Мещеряков получил орден за свое предложение придать площади исторический вид и вырезать все деревья. Еле орденом рот закрыли архитектору. В общем у нас много интересного


 Вымогали в основном при Боделане, при Гурвице продолжили - в те времена ни одну справку без "добровольных" пожертвований в фонд нельзя было получить...

----------


## mlch

> Что же касается дома Руссова, то тут* вам и карты в руки* - на дайте повстанюкам построить шарик, но не мешайте хотя бы сделать как было.


 Персонально мне? Или всем форумчанам?
Вы ничего не путаете? Это - "Одесский форум", а не городская администрация и не сессия горсовета.



> Вроде же власть у вас другая, ворохаевых и гурвицев нет


 В чем, простите, разница между предыдущей кучей дерьма и нынешней? 
Возможно, Вы различаете. Расскажите нам.  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Обе точки зрения разумны ( сохранять- не сохранять). 
> Беда в том,что нет уверенности- ни в качественной реконструкции, ни в качественном( внешне сходном) новоделе.
> 
> После пожара Оперного, его не восстановили в прежнем виде,а построили чудесное здание которое радует нас до сих пор.


  Втом здании было всего 40 посадочных мест)))

----------


## Малиновский

> Втом здании было всего 40 посадочных мест)))


 Но если объективно,то и  Дом Русова,был спроектирован всего на шесть квартир.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну не надо передергивать. Никто не сносил Спартак ради аттакционов. Сносили, чтобы построить такой же, но лучше. Почему до сих пор не построили - так это вопрос к стране и людям, меняющим ее курс каждые сколько там лет..


 .Снесли потому что не могли избавиться от арендаторов на первом этаже, пожар в Доме Руссова, по той же причине - нет зданий нет проблем, а то что Одесса уходит по кусочкам, Тарпану и еже с ними плевать...




> Насчет кинотеатра Короленко - какую АРХИТЕКТУРНУЮ ценность от представляет?


  У кинотеатра только фасадная стена осталась и фойе...(((

----------


## Пушкин

> Но если объективно,то и  Дом Русова,был спроектирован всего на шесть квартир.


  А первый этаж, да и квартир было вроде больше. Насчет театра А. де-Рибас описывает что старый и горячо любимый театр не восстановили из-за того что он не отвечал реалиям времени - город сильно разросся, в то же время были люди которым не нравился нынешний Городской театр (изначальное название, Оперным он стал после революции) из-за чрезмерной современности-прогрессивности на тот момент...

----------


## brassl

> Вполне хороша, но я не нашла поисковиком)


 А у меня до поисковика руки так и не дошли, надо было все атрибутировать, а так только в голове ищется

----------


## Antique

> А мне все-таки хочется увидеть (услышать) возмущения Antique и пр. по поводу новостроя на одноименной Соборной пл. . Как там с "аутентичностью"?


 А вы обращайтесь как принято, если хотите что-то спросить. Упоминая меня в 3-м лице вы можете рассчитывать только на игнорирование.




> А первый этаж, да и квартир было вроде больше.


 Возможно был ещё один подъезд в крыле.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не знаю, взял из книги, все что было.


 А что за книга? О кладбищах? Там верхняя надпись срезана, что-то об Октябрьской революции...

----------


## Гражданин А.

Хороший "навар", купили за копейки продают за лимоны ...

Здание было построено в 1797 году, является старейшим в городе. Здесь проживали такие исторические фигуры, как градоначальник Арман де Ришелье, генерал-губернатор Михаил Воронцов, первостроитель Одессы Иосиф Дерибас и его брат Феликс. К слову, последний в 1804 году отдал дом государству, после чего он стал называться «городским домом».
http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-vystavili-na-prodagu-starejshee-zdanie--023959/

----------


## GAK

> Сабанеев мост. Дом напротив Дома ученых. Хоронят, вероятно, ученого. До начала 60-х похороны проходили по всем центральным улицам да еще с оркестром, пеше до Второго (любого). Затем были запрещены такого размаха. С тех пор и ездим от туточки до сюдочки.


 Не "первого ли красного профессора" - Щепкина хоронят?

----------


## GAK

> 116 школа. Вид с Канатной. Я такой ее помню до 60 го года. Лазили в развалке по первому этажу. Ой, простите, ее уже опять нет с 1980 г. Для нонешнего поколения это педучилище. Но мемориальную доску нашему директору Кудиновой Алевтине Ивановне мы все ж сподобились повесить.


 Приятно вспомнить детство - сам в 60-х лазил с товарищем по этому зданию. Под главной лестницей нашли ящики с кусками парафина и какими-то деталями, вроде радиодеталей. Это говорит вроде бы о радиопроизводстве, но не в этом же здании... Когда же его разбомбили? Помню, на фасадной части над входом правая колонна начисто отсутствовала - была снесена взрывом, а вторая справа снесена наполовину, теперь восстановлены.
 Но вид этот, очевидно, не со стороны Канатной - фасадной, а с Греческой -длинной стороны.

----------


## GAK

> Вложение 5548949


  Приятно вспомнить детство. А какие ещё руины есть в этом альбоме?

----------


## Panty

> Сабанеев мост. Дом напротив Дома ученых. Хоронят, вероятно, ученого. До начала 60-х похороны проходили по всем центральным улицам да еще с оркестром, пеше до Второго (любого). Затем были запрещены такого размаха. С тех пор и ездим от туточки до сюдочки.


 До конца 80-х такое было на Таирова, по Львовской шли в сторону кладбища, еще и сигналили....

----------


## Jorjic

> Не "первого ли красного профессора" - Щепкина хоронят?


 Как-то на 20-й год не очень похоже. И потом (может мне кажется) на офицерах вроде погоны.
А то, что ученого - вполне может быть. Могли везти из морга или из университета в Дом Ученых на гражданскую панихиду.

----------


## Jorjic

> Приятно вспомнить детство. А какие ещё руины есть в этом альбоме?


 Руины моего детства - это школа Столярского, возле моей 43-й.

----------


## GAK

> С меня в виде штрафа за пустую болтовню - фото (предлагаю поддержать начинание, а то катимся, теряем уровень, и даже администрацию втянули )
> Вложение 5548644


  Это тоже Старое кладбище? Вид какой-то "уличный" (забор рядом в том же ряду как-то)...
 Прошу при размещении фото из этой книги сообщать с какого кладбища объект. Ведь там же есть и 2-е кл. и 3-е.
Спасибо за фото.

----------


## brassl

> Это тоже Старое кладбище? Вид какой-то "уличный" (забор рядом в том же ряду как-то)...
>  Прошу при размещении фото из этой книги сообщать с какого кладбища объект. Ведь там же есть и 2-е кл. и 3-е.
> Спасибо за фото.


 Это первое. Было бы другое я бы подписал.

----------


## Лысый0

> Руины моего детства - это школа Столярского, возле моей 43-й.


 Тогда только через них и ходили: Малый пер., мимо бани, сквозь Столярского и вот она - Екатерининская. Для 43 были еще две развалки: на Гоголя на склоне перед теперишним Тещиным и внизу на Торговой на месте нонешнего скверика мощный вскрытый фундамент дома. Ну и разрушенный флигель на Гаванной 4  :smileflag: .
В начале Военного спуска, там где ваяют сейчас очередного монстра, тоже были руины, но какие-то мелкие, слабовпечатляющие.

----------


## Лысый0

> Приятно вспомнить детство - сам в 60-х лазил с товарищем по этому зданию. Под главной лестницей нашли ящики с кусками парафина и какими-то деталями, вроде радиодеталей. Это говорит вроде бы о радиопроизводстве, но не в этом же здании... *Когда же его разбомбили?* Помню, на фасадной части над входом правая колонна начисто отсутствовала - была снесена взрывом, а вторая справа снесена наполовину, теперь восстановлены.
> *Но вид этот, очевидно, не со стороны Канатной - фасадной, а с Греческой -длинной стороны.*


 На рис. написано в 1944 г.

Фасад как раз выходит на Греческую, а длинная сторона вдоль Канатной  :smileflag:

----------


## GAK

> Ответьте мне, какую историческую и архитектурную (не говорю уже о религиозной, т.к. не в курсе) ценность имеет КОПИЯ Преображенского собора?


  Чисто для информации, а не для спора (!!!). У главного входа в здание Спасо-Преображенского собора висит охранная табличка, свидетельствующая о том, что здание (новоотстроенное!)  уже признано памятником истории и культуры на государственном уровне.
А на религиозном уровне ценность здания ОЧЕНЬ высокая - не случайно его освящение производил сам патриарх. Этот собор занимает 3-е место в ПРавославии после московского храма Христа-Спасителя (тоже теперь воссозданного) и Исаакиевского собора в СПб (уцелевшего). Т.е - крупнейший в Украине сегодня. 
Что касается впечатления - здание очень впечатляющее, а Одессу ещё более возвеличивает. Это и есть та Одесса, "которую мы не должны потерять"... Место то "намоленное".

----------


## GAK

> Вложение 5544699


 А справа что-то похожее на минарет - ведь было же за Старым христианским кл-щем и Мусульманское с единственной в городе мечетью... Правда, забора между ними не видно.

----------


## GAK

> На рис. написано в 1944 г.
> 
> Фасад как раз выходит на Греческую, а длинная сторона вдоль Канатной


  Вы правы. Ошибся я чисто "механически", от усталости...

----------


## Лысый0

> Вы правы. Ошибся я чисто "механически", от усталости...


 Та все нормально. Я часто сам путаюсь, как школьник  :smileflag: . Главное рогом (как некоторые) не упираться .

----------


## Спокойствие

> А на религиозном уровне ценность здания ОЧЕНЬ высокая - не случайно его освящение производил сам патриарх. Этот собор занимает 3-е место в ПРавославии после московского храма Христа-Спасителя (тоже теперь воссозданного) и Исаакиевского собора в СПб (уцелевшего). Т.е - крупнейший в Украине сегодня. .


  Киево-Печерская Лавра -уже не котируется?

----------


## Лысый0

> Как-то на 20-й год не очень похоже. И потом (может мне кажется) на офицерах вроде погоны.
> А то, что ученого - вполне может быть. Могли везти из морга или из университета в Дом Ученых на гражданскую панихиду.


 Это скорее начало 50-х. Похороны официальные (милиция) но не по первому разряду (полуторка). По первому разряду оркестр и "трехтонка".

----------


## Дан-ная

> Чисто для информации, а не для спора (!!!). У главного входа в здание Спасо-Преображенского собора висит охранная табличка, свидетельствующая о том, что здание (новоотстроенное!)  уже признано памятником истории и культуры на государственном уровне.
> А на религиозном уровне ценность здания ОЧЕНЬ высокая - *не случайно его освящение производил сам патриарх*. Этот собор занимает 3-е место в ПРавославии после московского храма Христа-Спасителя (тоже теперь воссозданного) и Исаакиевского собора в СПб (уцелевшего). Т.е - крупнейший в Украине сегодня. 
> Что касается впечатления - здание очень впечатляющее, а Одессу ещё более возвеличивает. *Это и есть та Одесса, "которую мы не должны потерять"*... Место то "намоленное".


 При освещении Спасо-Преображенского собора московскому патриархату было передано здание и пол Соборной площади. Здесь подтверждение http://map.dazru.gov.ua/kadastrova-karta

----------


## brassl

> А что за книга? О кладбищах? Там верхняя надпись срезана, что-то об Октябрьской революции...


 Нет, это из книг Малахова, Степаненко - Одесса (в двух томах)

----------


## GAK

> Киево-Печерская Лавра -уже не котируется?


   КПЛ всегда будет величайшей святыней. Но...
Там комплекс храмов, а крупнейший в Украине сейчас в Одессе. В Киеве же начато уже строительство САМОГО большого - Воскресенского , т.е. пасхального (УПЦ МП) храма.
 Кроме того, на Днепром в районе памятника основателям Киева в этом году начинается строительство уникального комплекса св. князя Владимира - храм с колокольней, музей и значительных объёмов крестильня непосредственно над Днепром, для крещения непосредственно в Днепре, где РУСЬ КРЕСТИЛАСЬ. Т.е. это будетнаш уже родной Иордан.

----------


## SaMoVar

> где РУСЬ КРЕСТИЛАСЬ


 В Херсонесе уже есть такое место.

----------


## Пушкин

116 школа, а в моём детстве там уже было пед училище, мы называли Стошка и бегали играть во дворе школы в футбол, но это после постройки моста, до этого мы играли в футбол прямо на незаконченном мосту, позже посещал УПКа по автоделу, которое находилось в одноэтажном здании по периметру двора школы и фасадом на Греческую и Олеши...

----------


## GAK

> При освещении Спасо-Преображенского собора московскому патриархату было передано здание и пол Соборной площади. Здесь подтверждение http://map.dazru.gov.ua/kadastrova-karta


 Дейсвительно, собор строился без участия церкви и только потом был передан, но не патриархату, а Одесско-Измаильской епархии каноничной, в мире признанной - сохраняющей апостольскую преемственность Украинской православной церкви, которая сохраняет своё ДУХОВНОЕ единство с каноничным Московским патриархатом Русской православной церкви. 
Не следует перегибать...

----------


## GAK

> В Херсонесе уже есть такое место.


 Фактически Русь крестилаСЬ ТРИЖДЫ, но только после крещения Владимиром это стало необратимым.

----------


## Гаррри

> Дейсвительно, собор строился без участия церкви и только потом был передан, но не патриархату, а Одесско-Измаильской епархии каноничной, в мире признанной - сохраняющей апостольскую преемственность Украинской православной церкви, которая сохраняет своё ДУХОВНОЕ единство с каноничным Московским патриархатом Русской православной церкви. 
> Не следует перегибать...


  Церкви так не создаются. Средства не собираются путём вымогательства, руководить этим делом не должен человек типа блудливого и воровитого Васи Иеремии, при стр-ве тоже не воруют, как это делали стиконовцы  по чёрному .  А теперь ещё из нищего бюджета ежегодно выделяется 1 000 000 грн на  содержание этого сооружения, поскольку секта МП ФСБ видите ли не в состоянии его финансировать. Это яркой пример того  как хорошее начинание превратить в пустышку

----------


## Лысый0

Как пошла вонь в теме... Народ мудр: "не трогай дерьмо, вонять не будет..".....

----------


## GAK

> Как пошла вонь в теме... Народ мудр: "не трогай дерьмо, вонять не будет..".....


 Истинно таК! Но если дарят, не отказываться же! 
Мне больше всего "нравится", когда о Церкви и религии  рассуждают те, кто имеет о том лишь очень поверхностное, чисто внешнее представление. Не нравится - забудь об этом! 
Но вот кто-то высказывался о красивом проекте воссоздания т.н. Мещанской церкви. Община (входят в неё очень серьёзные, ответственные и умные люди) сайт уже создала и в нём всё более подробно об этом, см.: www.xram.od.ua.

----------


## Малиновский

> Фактически Русь крестилаСЬ ТРИЖДЫ, но только после крещения Владимиром это стало необратимым.


 А можно как-то без религиозной составляющей в этой теме?

----------


## Good++++

В Одессе всегда было много поляков...
Мой прадед 1892 г.р., в районе 1910-го года сбежал из Варшавы, охваченной студенческими волнениями, бросив родных и учебу в университете. 
О его происхождении напоминала только его метрика (прадед никогда никому не рассказывал о своих родителях)... 
Вчера случайно "набрёл" на сайт genealodzy.pl и нашел информацию о его родителях и их родителях...
На сайте много сканкопий регистрационных книг...
Как известно, Царство польское находилось в унии с Российской империей с 1815 по 1915 годы, и вся канцелярия велась на русском языке.
У кого предки из Польши - обязательно поищите там своих предков. Удачи!

----------


## brassl

Ну тогда для поляков. Виды кафедрального собора перед революцией

----------


## VicTur

> От себя добавлю, что в кадр не попали (если они были тогда) киноафиши.


 Если правильно помню, там висел только один щит небольшого формата, на котором гуашью писались названия фильмов.

----------


## heffalump1974

Скорее Вы правы, один щит. А много - это на углу Греческой и одноимённой площади.
Ещё у вокзала, ниже и левее Брежнева. И - как же их назвать - вроде афишных тумб, но маленькие и с элементами стилизации под фотоплёнку: чётн.Польская/нечётн.Бунина, на Жуковского/Канатной ближе к "Союзу нерушимому", у Дворца студентов... и ещё в разных местах; через дорогу от кино Одесса по периметру стенда на Бунина/Преображенской.

----------


## Milkaway

> Если правильно помню, там висел только один щит небольшого формата, на котором гуашью писались названия фильмов.


 ... а вот мне помнится, рядом с остановкой, некая металлическая конструкция на которой крепилось в ряд несколько афиш ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> 


 А откуда такая демонстрация в 1917 году? Это ошибка.

----------


## exse

> Это скорее начало 50-х. Похороны официальные (милиция) но не по первому разряду (полуторка). По первому разряду оркестр и "трехтонка".


 Да, это явно после войны:
- милиция с погонами (с 43г.),
- номер авто ФЖ (?) (с 47г.)  или ФХ (?) (с 44г.).

----------


## VicTur

> Скорее Вы правы, один щит. А много - это на углу Греческой и одноимённой площади.
> Ещё у вокзала, ниже и левее Брежнева. И - как же их назвать - вроде афишных тумб, но маленькие и с элементами стилизации под фотоплёнку: чётн.Польская/нечётн.Бунина, на Жуковского/Канатной ближе к "Союзу нерушимому", у Дворца студентов... и ещё в разных местах; через дорогу от кино Одесса по периметру стенда на Бунина/Преображенской.


 Свой ответ вам я разместил в теме «История одесских кинотеатров».

----------


## VicTur

> ... а вот мне помнится, рядом с остановкой, некая металлическая конструкция на которой крепилось в ряд несколько афиш ...


 Может, и так. Я в своей памяти не уверен. Мне почему-то запомнился только один маленький квадратный щит.

----------


## Screech



----------


## heffalump1974

> Свой ответ вам я разместил в теме «История одесских кинотеатров».


 Хотя обе фотографии давно уже спрятаны в укромной директории, - спасибо.
А вот кто бы подсказал: в конце 70-х как-то крутили подборку Диснеевской мультипликации - так это была "Зирка" или ДК железнодорожников?
Потом совершенно такую же показывали году этак в 86-88 в летнем кинотеатре парка Шевченко. (деревянные скамейки, звёзды над головой и категорический императив внутри... сорри, занесло... "бычки" под ногами, лёгкий дождик и мошки в лучах проектора)

----------


## SaMoVar

Я ходил на подборку диснеевских ч/б мультов в конце 80-х в ДК железнодорожников.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я ходил на подборку диснеевских ч/б мультов в конце 80-х в ДК железнодорожников.


  которое называли ЖеДе, тоже часто там бывал...)))

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Потом совершенно такую же показывали году этак в 86-88 в летнем кинотеатре парка Шевченко. (деревянные скамейки, звёзды над головой и категорический императив внутри... сорри, занесло... "бычки" под ногами, лёгкий дождик и мошки в лучах проектора)


 19 мая 1989 года, на день Пионерии, впервые увидел цветные м/ф Том и Джерри именно в парке Шевченко. Но, похоже, что уже тогда это был один из первых видеозалов.

----------


## Пушкин

> Хотя обе фотографии давно уже спрятаны в укромной директории, - спасибо.
> А вот кто бы подсказал: в конце 70-х как-то крутили подборку Диснеевской мультипликации - так это была "Зирка" или ДК железнодорожников?
> Потом совершенно такую же показывали году этак в 86-88 в летнем кинотеатре парка Шевченко. (деревянные скамейки, звёзды над головой и категорический императив внутри... сорри, занесло... "бычки" под ногами, лёгкий дождик и мошки в лучах проектора)


  В парке Шевченко был детский деревянный кинотеатр, но он был крытый...

----------


## Milkaway

> В парке Шевченко был детский деревянный кинотеатр, но он был крытый...


 ... подскажите, где именно он был - я что-то очень смутно припоминаю ...

----------


## Гидрант

Наверное, речь идет о той киношке, которая была рядом с Детским сектором. А рядом с ним летний детский театр, где давали выездные спектакли/концерты тюзовцы и кукольный. На приличное число скамеек, под большим, высоко натянутым брезентом.

----------


## exse

Какой-то летний открытый зал с закрытой сценой был за старым помещением Поста №1. Может быть от соседнего санатория. В конце 60-х уже выглядел заброшенным.

----------


## brassl

Было подписано как Одесса, но без указания места.

Первое кладбище

----------


## brassl

Колоритная фотография  :smileflag: 

не похож ли дядя на этот снимок? (фото из разных мест)
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Trs

> Было подписано как Одесса, но без указания места.
> Вложение 5556079


 Зои Космодемьянской, Черноморка.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Зои Космодемьянской, Черноморка.


 -точно, даже столбы на тех же местах...

http://maps.yandex.ua/users/spares-s...30797039792036

----------


## mlch

> Я ходил на подборку диснеевских ч/б мультов в конце 80-х в ДК железнодорожников.


 А еще были интересные сеансы из собрания Госфильмофонда в кинолектории при планетарии. Смотрел там фильмы с Чарли Чаплиным, Бестером Китоном, Максом Линдером. Там же впервые увидел классические вестерны тридцатых годов.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Ув. форумчане, где находится эта башня? Я помню эту постройку с детства. Это точно не Чкаловский лифт. Это где-то между Санаторным переулком и переулком Дунаева. Photo credits: Panoramio.

----------


## Antique

> Photo credits: Panoramio.


 Panoramio не имеет никаких прав в отношении расположенных на его серверах изображений.

----------


## mlch

> Ув. форумчане, где находится эта башня? Я помню эту постройку с детства. Это точно не Чкаловский лифт. Это где-то между Санаторным переулком и переулком Дунаева. Photo credits: Panoramio.
> Вложение 5556598


  Пляж Дельфин. Здание администрации и спасательной станции.

----------


## heffalump1974

Спасибо ув. *SaMoVar* и *Яков Аглицкий*  за толковое целеуказание, а то память порой открывает события трёхлетнего возраста, а родителей уже не спросишь.

Что же касательно детского кинотеатра... вот тут у меня самого вопрос, т.к. их рядом было явно больше одного.
*1.* На дорожке, идущей от Главной аллеи (примерно от бывш. трам. остановки, которая позже - администрация) мимо трансформаторной будки и далее - таки имелся один, с долго висевшим на стене плакатом к "Чапаеву". Проектор на моей памяти был ориентирован на север, т.е. в правую сторону относительно входа.
Бывал там, водили в составе д/с 167, ныне успешно разгромленного не то клерикалами, не то успешными хозяевами.

*2.* Продолжая движения по той же самой дорожке и тоже справа была открытая площадка со скамейками, явным намёком на экран в западной части, а в противоположной - некий коробчатый металлокаркас, скорее всего - подставка под проектор. Оч.похоже, что эту территорию и описывает ув. *Гидрант*. Но я это работающим уже не застал.

Про то, что было за Постом, увы, не скажу. А вот зелёную будку библиотеки в районе Зелёного же театра помню.
P.S. Видеозал помню в помещениях, примыкающих к детской аллее в районе баркаса. Примерно там, где сейчас кафе. Примерно в тот же период смотрел там какой-то джеймсбондитизм вроде For your eyes only.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Видеозал помню в помещениях, примыкающих к детской аллее в районе баркаса. Примерно там, где сейчас кафе. Примерно в тот же период смотрел там какой-то джеймсбондитизм вроде For your eyes only.


 *heffalump1974*
По моим воспоминаниям видеозал был расположен здесь.

----------


## heffalump1974

> *heffalump1974*
> По моим воспоминаниям видеозал был расположен здесь.


 "Тогда у нас таки будут два тоннеля" (С)


"Мой" зал - который пониже слева. В одной из каморок за статуями пионеров.
Дико извиняюсь, что остальные объекты набросал приблизительно, абы хоть ориентир был.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ув. форумчане, где находится эта башня? Я помню эту постройку с детства. Это точно не Чкаловский лифт. Это где-то между Санаторным переулком и переулком Дунаева. Photo credits: Panoramio.
> Вложение 5556598


 Эти скамейки уже прямо становятся раритетом.

----------


## Milkaway

> Спасибо! Особенно спасибо за фото самой школы. Виден даже каменный (или бетонный) забор, который я застал и с которого я в дошкольном возрасте даже рисковал спрыгнуть в самом высоком месте.
> Алаверды. То же самое здание, но с другого ракурса. Предположительно середина — вторая половина семидесятых. Опять-таки плёнка из нашего семейного архива. Кадр публикуется впервые.
> 
> Вложение 5549556


 ... а нет ли, случайно, в последних архивных находках фотографии разрушенного  дома по Канатной, 15 ... может хоть кусочек ))) ...

----------


## Vitali P

Хочу посоветоваться с участниками темы. Купил фотокнигу-раскладушку состоящую из 41 фотостраниц, конца примерно 50х, на одессастори такой не нашел. Стоит ли её здесь выкладывать? На обложке вход на старый морвокзал, дальше стандартные достопримечательности и виды города, хотя есть на мой взгляд и несколько необычных.

----------


## Скрытик

Конечно стоит!!!!!

----------


## GAK

> [B] 
> *2.* Продолжая движения по той же самой дорожке и тоже справа была открытая площадка со скамейками, явным намёком на экран в западной части, а в противоположной - некий коробчатый металлокаркас, скорее всего - подставка под проектор. Оч.похоже, что эту территорию и описывает ув. *Гидрант*. Но я это работающим уже не застал.


  Это была площадка для демонстрации документальных фильмов в тёмной время - вечером, т.е. не для детей. Сохранилась сама площадка и сцена.
Вторая подобная была у аллеи, что между нынешним памятником афганцам и Аллеей Славы, с каменной стеной-экраном и подиумом-сценой перед ним. позже нё переоборудовали для игры в городки.

----------


## Vitali P

> Конечно стоит!!!!!


  Только как это лучше сделать? Не хочется занимать форумное пространство, может лучше залить на какой либо другой фотохостинг а сюда дать ссылку? Или я перешлю Вам сканы а Вы их выложите на OS?

----------


## Vitali P

> Это была площадка для демонстрации документальных фильмов в тёмной время - вечером, т.е. не для детей. Сохранилась сама площадка и сцена.
> Вторая подобная была у аллеи, что между нынешним памятником афганцам и Аллеей Славы, с каменной стеной-экраном и подиумом-сценой перед ним. позже нё переоборудовали для игры в городки.


  А кто-нибудь помнит парашютную вышку в парке Шевченко?

----------


## Скрытик

> Только как это лучше сделать? Не хочется занимать форумное пространство, может лучше залить на какой либо другой фотохостинг а сюда дать ссылку? Или я перешлю Вам сканы а Вы их выложите на OS?


  Я могу зарегистрировать на ОС  :smileflag:  Сделать?

----------


## Лысый0

> А кто-нибудь помнит парашютную вышку в парке Шевченко?


 А кто ж ее не помнит  :smileflag: .  С криками, прибаутками, подъе... А как толкали...

----------


## феерический

Это та вышка, что была в районе бывшего колеса обозрения сбоку от стадиона?

----------


## Лысый0

Хочу посоветоваться с участниками темы. Купил фотокнигу-раскладушку состоящую из 41 фотостраниц, конца примерно 50х, на одессастори такой не нашел. Стоит ли её здесь выкладывать? На обложке вход на старый морвокзал, дальше стандартные достопримечательности и виды города, хотя есть на мой взгляд и несколько необычных.[/QUOTE]
Имел "кликуху" крымская. Слева и справа билетные кассы на катера... Справа работали только когда большая очередь в основных. Справа управление пассажирского флота. Вход до арки свободный, через переезд. Вход в порт по катерным билетам , свободный. По ж.д. линии можно было прямо попасть в порт, быстро проскользнув около будки стрелочника (шлагбаумщика). А в порту сера, каучук etc. - раздолье.
Вложение 5558975[QUOTE=Vitali P;35651146]
На катере в Лузановку 1955 г.

----------


## Vitali P

> А кто ж ее не помнит .  С криками, прибаутками, подъе... А как толкали...


  Меня тогда по малолетству на неё не пускали, неужели ни одной фотографии ни у кого не осталось?

----------


## Vitali P

> Это та вышка, что была в районе бывшего колеса обозрения сбоку от стадиона?


  Помню -* "Смутно, смутно, ... – В то героическое время я был еще крайне мал. Я был дитя."* Там ещё тир был...

----------


## Лысый0

> "Тогда у нас таки будут два тоннеля" (С)
> 
> 
> "Мой" зал - который пониже слева. В одной из каморок за статуями пионеров.
> Дико извиняюсь, что остальные объекты набросал приблизительно, абы хоть ориентир был.


 Летняя площадка с киноэкраном и скамейками около Зеленого театра называлась "Кинолекторий". В темноте там ничего не происходило. Сленговое "ПДД" (пойдем давай добавим). Наша компания заседала там почти каждый вечер с вином и... Это 1966-67 гг. Тогда тоже действовал закон о распитии в общ. местах... но было вино и песни, и мы любили... а еще было общее дело и споры о будущем страны...

----------


## Лысый0

> Помню -* "Смутно, смутно, ... – В то героическое время я был еще крайне мал. Я был дитя."* Там ещё тир был...


 ... и лодочки , и карусель, и комната смеха, а уж совсем вдалеке биллиардная  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Меня тогда по малолетству на неё не пускали, неужели ни одной фотографии ни у кого не осталось?


 Не ручаюсь, но это похоже на ее основание.Вложение 5559314

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Меня тогда по малолетству на неё не пускали, неужели ни одной фотографии ни у кого не осталось?


  В фильме "Неподдающиеся" мелькает парашютная вышка.

----------


## Jina

> А кто-нибудь помнит парашютную вышку в парке Шевченко?


 А я помню,как вопили ,зависшие посередине,девчонки.

----------


## brassl

> Хочу посоветоваться с участниками темы. Купил фотокнигу-раскладушку состоящую из 41 фотостраниц, конца примерно 50х, на одессастори такой не нашел. Стоит ли её здесь выкладывать? На обложке вход на старый морвокзал, дальше стандартные достопримечательности и виды города, хотя есть на мой взгляд и несколько необычных.


 Имел "кликуху" крымская. Слева и справа билетные кассы на катера... Справа работали только когда большая очередь в основных. Справа управление пассажирского флота. Вход до арки свободный, через переезд. Вход в порт по катерным билетам , свободный. По ж.д. линии можно было прямо попасть в порт, быстро проскользнув около будки стрелочника (шлагбаумщика). А в порту сера, каучук etc. - раздолье.
Вложение 5558975


> На катере в Лузановку 1955 г.


 Как не нашли!!!! А вот же она, с декабря 2011 года. Я еще фотошопом буквы убрал, что б глаза не резали.

----------


## brassl

> ... и лодочки , и карусель, и комната смеха, а уж совсем вдалеке биллиардная


 Биллиардная есть, правда кусочек

----------


## Vitali P

Вот оно что.. А я смотрел " Одесские открытки 1945 - 1991"

----------


## Vitali P

> Не ручаюсь, но это похоже на ее основание.Вложение 5559314


  Спасибо!Похоже что она. А в каком году её демонтировали? Насколько я помню в 70х её уже не было.

----------


## Лысый0

> Спасибо!Похоже что она. А в каком году её демонтировали? Насколько я помню в 70х её уже не было.


 ХЗ! В то время я уже служил в СА...

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Спасибо!Похоже что она. А в каком году её демонтировали? Насколько я помню в 70х её уже не было.


 В начале 70-х еще была... Я же помню... :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> В начале 70-х еще была... Я же помню...


 Точно отдавал долг Родине...

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо!Похоже что она. А в каком году её демонтировали? Насколько я помню в 70х её уже не было.


 Да. В конце 60-х вышку и стоявшую рядом с ней "петлю смерти" срезали. К моему глубокому сожалению. Не успел я вырасти и там прокатиться.  :smileflag:

----------


## ruslanyd

У меня в памяти остались смутные воспоминания, что невдалеке от какого-то причала (мы тогда приехали на катере) был боулинг или кегельбан. Где-то конец 70-х. Я был очень мал, но, кажется, что это было в Аркадии
Помнит кто-нибудь подобное?  :smileflag:

----------


## Vitali P

Ещё один вопрос (к brassl) - есть ли такая фотография в архиве? И (ко всем) где этот дом расположен?

----------


## Лысый0

> Ещё один вопрос (к brassl) - есть ли такая фотография в архиве? И (ко всем) где этот дом расположен?


 Как на Дерибасовской угол Ришельевской в .... :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> И (ко всем) где этот дом расположен?


 Ришельевская / Дерибасовская. Вы не с Одессы?

----------


## mlch

> Ещё один вопрос (к brassl) - есть ли такая фотография в архиве? И (ко всем) где этот дом расположен?


 Это Вы загадку загадываете или шутите так?
Можно еще про Оперный спросить.  :smileflag:  
Дерибасовская угол Ришельевской.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Дерибасовская угол Ришельевской (№4)

http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.740941%....9615891186216

----------


## mlch

> Ришельевская / Дерибасовская. Вы не с Одессы?


 Возможно, человек редко в центре бывает.

----------


## Antique

> Возможно, человек редко в центре бывает.


 Ну да, в принципе я сам когда-то писал, что здание на самом деле неизвестное.

----------


## OMF

Антарктики-то нет, вот человек и засомневался

----------


## Лысый0

> Возможно, человек редко в центре бывает.


 Игорек, ну шо здесь страшного... Видишь слева на 4 этаже балкончик, так после войны ои стал зимним балкончиком, где была моя хата с1956 по 64 год. Т.е. перестроечка была. Нет дома Славы, хотя сейчас и его надстроили... Потеряны ориентиры... Даже я с трудом вижу подвальчик тети Ути  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Игорек, ну шо здесь страшного...


 Володя, так я и не пугаюсь. Все нормально.  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5561247

Вот вход в этот дом с Дерибасовской 12 в 1963 г. Кого интересуют вывески - переведу  :smileflag: .

----------


## Лысый0

> Это Вы загадку загадываете или шутите так?
> Можно еще про Оперный спросить.  
> Дерибасовская угол Ришельевской.


 Отметим, что "вышки" на здании еще тоже нет....

----------


## Vitali P

Ну подумаешь х-ню спорол. Бывает. Из Нью Йорка я. Последний раз был в центре 20 лет назад. Надо меньше работать .

----------


## brassl

> Ещё один вопрос (к brassl) - есть ли такая фотография в архиве? И (ко всем) где этот дом расположен?


 Ну где расположен прошлись все, а я отвечу за Архив  :smileflag: 
Вот оно с октября 2010 года лежит, только верх фото в Архиве чуть подрезан, Ваша фото больше по кадру.
Надо что то придумать с поиском по Архиву, а то смотрю много народу путается.

----------


## brassl

Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## [email protected]

> Вложение 5561247
> 
> Вот вход в этот дом с Дерибасовской 12 в 1963 г. Кого интересуют вывески - переведу .


 Парень слева на Вас похож  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Надо что то придумать с поиском по Архиву, а то смотрю много народу путается.


  Поиск работает корректно по подписи к фотографиям. Хотя надежнее по ключевым словам, но это большой объем работы.

----------


## [email protected]

Вот эти не нашла в архиве..

----------


## brassl

> Поиск работает корректно по подписи к фотографиям. Хотя надежнее по ключевым словам, но это большой объем работы.


  А то  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Поиск работает корректно по подписи к фотографиям. Хотя надежнее по ключевым словам, но это большой объем работы.


 Да, сложно без "упорядочника" ...

----------


## brassl

Хорошо хоть искать надо в одном месте, а не по всей сетке. 
А набивка ключевых слов, при желании, это месяца два. Не так уж и много.

----------


## Jorjic

Так интересно читать...

----------


## Screech

Художник 
Carlo Bossoli 1834 год

----------


## brassl

Гайдара, 13 до постройки высоток???
 Фото сфотографировал в институте на доске с достижениями.

----------


## Screech

продолжение

----------


## inborz

> Гайдара, 13 до постройки высоток???
>  Фото сфотографировал в институте на доске с достижениями.
> Вложение 5564778


  "Укрюжгипроводхоз"

----------


## Screech

Художник Rudolph Von Alt

----------


## Screech

Максим Воробьёв 1832

----------


## mlch

> продолжение


  Институт благородных девиц?

----------


## [email protected]

> Художник Rudolph Von Alt


 Спасибо, если не трудно, вставьте эти картины плиз ещё в эту тему

----------


## Screech

> Институт благородных девиц?


  Пишут Площадь с перевозкой"

кстати вспомнил вот тоже площадь

----------


## Antique

> Пишут Площадь с перевозкой"
> 
> кстати вспомнил вот тоже площадь


 Разрешение маловато, но здание на заднем плане  похоже на дворец Нарышкиной (худ. музей).

----------


## Screech

> Разрешение маловато, но здание на заднем плане  похоже на дворец Нарышкиной (худ. музей).


 Картины с аукциона по 5000 уе каждая.Они специально разрешение больше не делают

----------


## Antique

> Картины с аукциона по 5000 уе каждая.Они специально разрешение больше не делают


 Детали будет разглядывать лишь владелец, хотя казалось бы для живописи это не так важно.

Виды конечно интересные, не замыленные.

----------


## овод74

...вчера начали ограждать забором сквер на Тираспольской. Скорее всего скверик доживает последние недели...

----------


## Скрытик

> ...вчера начали ограждать забором сквер на Тираспольской. Скорее всего скверик доживает последние недели...


  http://dumskaya.net/news/meschanskij-hram-023953/

----------


## OMF

Через этот сквер могла бы проходить прямая связка Тираспольской и Комитетской, разгрузившая бы много улиц в центре и МОлдаванке. Так нет, очередную церковь надо построить, как будто мало натыкали повсюду

----------


## Jorjic

> Через этот сквер могла бы проходить прямая связка Тираспольской и Комитетской, разгрузившая бы много улиц в центре и МОлдаванке. Так нет, очередную церковь надо построить, как будто мало натыкали повсюду


 Посчитать надо. А вдруг это выгоднее?

----------


## SaMoVar

Выскажу свою позицию по церкви. Восстанавливают церковь, которая была самой красивой в Одессе. Я вот так считаю. По поводу наполнения церкви (попы) - так мне на них (за редчайшим исключением) всё равно. Деньги я туда не понесу, а вот зданием любоваться буду. Если, конечно, восстановят как было.
Религия - опиум народа. Если кто-то этим заморачивается - его выбор. Это лучше, чем бухать и колоться.

----------


## brassl

> Выскажу свою позицию по церкви. Восстанавливают церковь, которая была самой красивой в Одессе. Я вот так считаю. По поводу наполнения церкви (попы) - так мне на них (за редчайшим исключением) всё равно. Деньги я туда не понесу, а вот зданием любоваться буду. Если, конечно, восстановят как было.
> Религия - опиум народа. Если кто-то этим заморачивается - его выбор. Это лучше, чем бухать и колоться.


 Полностью поддерживаю.

----------


## Малиновский

> Выскажу свою позицию по церкви. Восстанавливают церковь, которая была самой красивой в Одессе. Я вот так считаю. По поводу наполнения церкви (попы) - так мне на них (за редчайшим исключением) всё равно. Деньги я туда не понесу, а вот зданием любоваться буду. Если, конечно, восстановят как было.
> Религия - опиум народа. Если кто-то этим заморачивается - его выбор. Это лучше, чем бухать и колоться.


 Лучше действительно,иметь классную дорожную унфраструктуру или  сквер,с красивыми большими деревьями.Но уж точно не очередное здание для служителей определенного религиозного культа.

----------


## Лысый0

> Полностью поддерживаю.


 Аналогично  :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

> http://dumskaya.net/news/meschanskij-hram-023953/


 К слову, В Москве, где имеется 300 храмов, началась реализация программы строительства ещё 200-т.

----------


## GoshaD

> К слову, В Москве, где имеется 300 храмов, началась реализация программы строительства ещё 200-т.


 не все прихожане помещаются?
в Маскве надо мечети строить

----------


## polvnic

> Лучше действительно,иметь классную дорожную унфраструктуру или  сквер,с красивыми большими деревьями.Но уж точно не очередное здание для служителей определенного религиозного культа.


  Сквер с пивнушкой мы имеем (надеюсь, что имели) - гадюшник. Для транспортной развязки площадь не нужна, необходимо приложить мозги (сейчас существующие на этом перекрестке светофоры даже не предусматривают движение от Прохоровской на Тираспольскую; восстановить односторонку, которая была лет 12 назад; и, конечно, отремонтировать дорожное покрытие). Да и деньги на строительтво, по крайней  мере, не бюджетные. А что касается веры - это уже дело совести каждого.

----------


## brassl

Я против строительства новых церквей, но в данном случае это восстановление. Церковных денег мы все равно не увидим, а так хоть здание восстановят. А в вопрос веры... поддерживаю polvnic, главное что б человек был хороший.

----------


## GoshaD

> Сквер с пивнушкой мы имеем (надеюсь, что имели) - гадюшник. Для транспортной развязки площадь не нужна, необходимо приложить мозги (сейчас существующие на этом перекрестке светофоры даже не предусматривают движение от Прохоровской на Тираспольскую; восстановить односторонку, которая была лет 12 назад; и, конечно, отремонтировать дорожное покрытие). Да и деньги на строительтво, по крайней  мере, не бюджетные. А что касается веры - это уже дело совести каждого.


 Выходит что у нас альтернативы церкви нет. У нас или супермаркет или высотка или церковь. мдя... лучше тогда церковь.

----------


## brassl

Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## brassl

> Через этот сквер могла бы проходить прямая связка Тираспольской и Комитетской, разгрузившая бы много улиц в центре и МОлдаванке. Так нет, очередную церковь надо построить, как будто мало натыкали повсюду


 Вопрос не только к OMF, ко всем возмущающимся.
Честно, я бы больше понял волну возмущения по поводу Таврии на Пастера/Валиховского, херню построили. 
А тут ВОССТАНАВЛИВАЮТ старое ЗДАНИЕ, без стеклянных шаров сверху т.е. в первозданном виде и хрен с ним что это церковь. Может кто забыл название нашей темы, или просто страничкой ошибся?

----------


## Киров

Не богоугодное это дело-Христос бы не одобрил...В то время,как тысячи молодых семей нуждаются в жилье...

----------


## brassl

> Не богоугодное это дело-Христос бы не одобрил...В то время,как тысячи молодых семей нуждаются в жилье...


 И тут согасен. А ПРОДАЖУ церковной утвари в стенах церкви напротив алтаря ОН бы одобрил? Вопрос сейчас к сожалению не в этом. Повторюсь, денег церковных мы не увидим, а ЗДАНИЕ будет восстановлено.

----------


## Лысый0

> Вложение 5567763
> 
> Всем хорошего дня!


 Классно! Хорошего дня на кладбище  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Классно! Хорошего дня на кладбище


 Ну юмор у меня такой, черный  :smileflag: . Хотя, если брать шире...., главное что б день был хороший  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Не богоугодное это дело-Христос бы не одобрил...В то время,как тысячи молодых семей нуждаются в жилье...


 В то время, когда космические корабли...(С).

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5567965

7 ноября 1963 г. Не утверждаю, но вид в сторону Екатерининской. Люди переходят Дерибасовскую вдали по переходу Екатерининской. "Космоса", вероятно еще нет - на его месте еще узкая "наливайка" с грибочками.

----------


## Малиновский

> Ну юмор у меня такой, черный . Хотя, если брать шире...., главное что б день был хороший


 А ведь день хороший.Снежок настоящий-серьезный красота!В Одессе зима.Не сочтите за флуд,просто вспомнилось

----------


## Лысый0

25.01.2013 | Культура
Книга об Одессе: поиск «подлинной жизни города»


Две авторитетные российские газеты опубликовали сегодня рецензии на книгу, выпущенную недавно в Москве, в серии «Мировой страноведческий бестселлер». Произведение называется «Одесса. Величие и смерть города грез».

Автор статьи в «Ведомостях» Александра Машукова пишет: «Книга американского ученого и публициста Чарльза Кинга, специализирующегося на истории Кавказа и черноморского региона, — это взгляд иностранца. Акцент сделан не только на мифе Одессы, но и на его развенчании. И это заявлено уже в предисловии: «Город, как и все те, кто претендует на величие, разочаровывает не в меньшей степени, чем вдохновляет. Чудовищные черты проступают не реже, чем самые благородные, и первых куда больше, чем допускает легковесная версия прошлого Одессы».

«Установка автора радует. Ведь пошловато-лубочный миф об Одессе сильно исказил восприятие, так что, кажется, сквозь него, как через маску, уже и не разглядишь настоящее лицо. Кинг откровенно увлечен Одессой, но отделяет реальные исторические события от интерпретаций. (…) Ученый пишет только о тех, кто, по его мнению, принципиально повлиял на облик Одессы. Подробно — о графе Воронцове, но всего пару строк о градоначальниках Ланжероне и Маразли. Один из важнейших для Кинга одесситов — Владимир Жаботинский, писатель и лидер сионизма. Это не случайно: к середине книги становится ясно, что главный ее нерв — история еврейского населения города или, как пишет автор, «жестокая война Одессы против своих евреев, то есть против себя самой». Кинг рассказывает о том, как же произошла эта метаморфоза, почему плодотворное и вольготное существование евреев в городе вылилось в страшные погромы начала ХХ века. И особенно подробно — о румынской оккупации 1941 – 1944 годов, о том, как вели себя в это время одесситы. Ученый цитирует доносы соседей друг на друга, отмечает узаконенный антисемитизм послевоенных лет, разоблачает официальную советскую версию военных событий, которая охотнее говорила о партизанском движении, чем о Холокосте, и которая жива по сей день. И в результате называет Одессу городом, зацикленным не столько на своей подлинной, часто неоднозначной истории, сколько на сохранении мифа», – отмечает автор рецензии.

В «Коммерсанте» Игорь Гулин подчеркивает: «Смерть» из названия — это постепенное исчезновение одесского еврейского мира, с которым Кинг в первую очередь отождествляет судьбу города. Хотя еврейский сюжет тут – не единственный. Одесса привлекает автора именно своей мультикультурностью. Марк Твен назвал ее «Америкой в миниатюре», и Кинг с удовольствием повторяет определение. Этот город — один из островков прогрессивного, почти демократического эксперимента внутри патриархальной царской России, пространство цветущей эксцентрики в XX веке, город-миф, окончательный облик которого создан Эйзенштейном и Бабелем. Впрочем, Кингу важно не просто следовать за историями знаменитых жителей, а до некоторой степени развеивать мифический туман, искать подлинную жизнь города».

----------


## Гражданин А.

Блин опять городскую землю хотят отобрать ... сколько можно это ТЕРПЕТЬ !!!
арегистрированная в Киеве «Одесская строительная компания «Викоил» выиграла в апелляционном суде право застройки морских склонов от Отрады до Ланжерона 
(то есть от Купального переулка до ул. Вице-адмирала Азарова).
http://kriminal.tv/news/Protiv-odesskogo-mera-mogut-vozbudit-ugolovnoe-delo.html

----------


## Гражданин А.

> 25.01.2013 | Культура
> Книга об Одессе: поиск «подлинной жизни города»
> Две авторитетные российские газеты опубликовали сегодня рецензии на книгу, выпущенную недавно в Москве, в серии «Мировой страноведческий бестселлер». Произведение называется «Одесса. Величие и смерть города грез». В «Коммерсанте» Игорь Гулин подчеркивает: «Смерть» из названия — это постепенное исчезновение одесского еврейского мира, с которым Кинг в первую очередь отождествляет судьбу города. ....


 Ржунимагу ... "исчезновение одесского еврейского мира", в Одессе это невозможно ... если-бы можно было, то половина Одесситов записалось бы в евреев ... вне зависимости их родовых нац.признаков

----------


## Jorjic

> 7 ноября 1963 г. Не утверждаю, но вид в сторону Екатерининской. Люди переходят Дерибасовскую вдали по переходу Екатерининской. "Космоса", вероятно еще нет - на его месте еще узкая "наливайка" с грибочками.


 А мне кажется, что камера смотрит в сторону Преображенской. В любом случае - фото прекрасное. Спасибо.

----------


## Jorjic

> 25.01.2013 | Культура
> Книга об Одессе: поиск «подлинной жизни города»...


 Не прочитав книгу, не возьмусь, естественно, ее оценивать. Но знакомые мотивы в рецензиях заставляют насторожиться. Это нытье, что Одесса придумана Бабелем, Жванецким (а тут уже и Эйзенштейна пристегнули)... Что характерно, пишут об этом, в основном, оттуда, издалека. Почему-то так хочется разрушить этот миф. Я бы понял, если бы существовали некие меркантильные мотивы - Одесса зарабатывает на этом мифе то, что могло бы перепасть другим. Так нет же этого, успокойтесь.
Мне вспоминается утверждение одного из таких авторов, что одесский язык придуман Бабелем, Жванецким, etc. И тут же он говорит, что знает только одного носителя этого языка - это Вичик, уроженец Молдаванки (кстати, ровесник или даже постарше Жванецкого, очень образованный и эрудированный человек). И вот тут мне хочется спросить - откуда Вичик узнал язык, придуманный Жванецким?

----------


## Jorjic

> А ведь день хороший.Снежок настоящий-серьезный красота!В Одессе зима.Не сочтите за флуд,просто вспомнилось.


 Обратите внимание на правую сторону рисунка. Вы там хотите жить?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Через этот сквер могла бы проходить прямая связка Тираспольской и Комитетской, разгрузившая бы много улиц в центре и МОлдаванке. Так нет, очередную церковь надо построить, как будто мало натыкали повсюду


 А какая развязка получилась бы на Соборной площади вместо Собора ! Одни связки и развязки в голове, ничего святого !

----------


## ruslanyd

> Религия - опиум народа. Если кто-то этим заморачивается - его выбор. Это лучше, чем бухать и колоться.


 


> Полностью поддерживаю.


 А что, больше вариантов нету?

----------


## brassl

> А что, больше вариантов нету?


  Вы имеете ввиду вариантов восстанавливать или нет? 
Да вариантов масса! Можно дискотеку построить, пивной ларек, парк (что вряд ли, не прибыльно  :smileflag: ). А что плохого в востанавливании старого здания? И это я поддерживаю. А SaMoVar пишет об этом же строчкой выше, но Вы ее решили затереть - " Деньги я туда не понесу, а вот зданием любоваться буду. Если, конечно, восстановят как было."  :smileflag:  
(Мне кажется, что это я уже ошибся форумом, он правда называется Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять?)

----------


## brassl

А я б еще и церковь на Александровском проспекте восстановил, и Старообрядческую  :smileflag: 
Нет, честно, красивые здания, а церкви все равно бабло девать не куда, так хоть что то полезное сделают.
Не помню, бы ли посты с возмущением по поводу "утюга" на месте кинотеатра Фрунзе. У меня такое впечатление что рахитекторы забыли что это здание просматривается не только со стороны фасада, но и с боков и должно как то вписоваться в ансамбль а не давить его. Хотя о чем это я?.....

----------


## ruslanyd

> Вы имеете ввиду вариантов восстанавливать или нет?


 Нет, я имею в виду другие варианты, кроме религии и "бухать и колоться"  :smileflag: 
Безотносительно к судьбе скверика

----------


## ruslanyd

> А я б еще и церковь на Александровском проспекте восстановил


 И где нашим детям учиться тогда? Построим духовную семинарию?
Неее, я Вас мэром не выберу

----------


## brassl

> И где нашим детям учиться тогда? Построим духовную семинарию?
> Неее, я Вас мэром не выберу


  А попались, я ждал этого вопроса  :smileflag: 
Но во первых в мэры я не рвусь. А во вторых прежде чем что то разрушить надо что то построить. С умом подходить надо. 
А не как все привыкли. А с умом и центр будет красивый и детям будет где учиться.
Да кстати, в Одессе за годы "демократии" построен один садик, и не помню про школы. Нет,.... на бумаге видел школу на Говорова, но потом ее резинкой стерли и дом нарисовали. Но на голосование это пока не влияло. 
Потому что - 
Диктатура - это когда выбираешь то, что дают. Демократия - это когда выбираешь то, что хочешь, а получаешь то, что дают.

----------


## Лысый0

> А мне кажется, что камера смотрит в сторону Преображенской. В любом случае - фото прекрасное. Спасибо.


 Конечно  :smileflag: . Но с квартала между Ришельевской и Екатерининской.

----------


## brassl

> Нет, я имею в виду другие варианты, кроме религии и "бухать и колоться" 
> Безотносительно к судьбе скверика


 В даном случае каждый выберает для себя сам. Мне ближе водка, ... ну если не злоупотреблять. А поддерживал я восстановление здания. Вообще б интересно услышать мнение протоерея Ильи по этому поводу (будующий хозяин храма), но такие люди до нас грешных не спускаются

----------


## Лысый0

> Не прочитав книгу, не возьмусь, естественно, ее оценивать. Но знакомые мотивы в рецензиях заставляют насторожиться. Это нытье, что Одесса придумана Бабелем, Жванецким (а тут уже и Эйзенштейна пристегнули)... Что характерно, пишут об этом, в основном, оттуда, издалека. Почему-то так хочется разрушить этот миф. Я бы понял, если бы существовали некие меркантильные мотивы - Одесса зарабатывает на этом мифе то, что могло бы перепасть другим. Так нет же этого, успокойтесь.
> Мне вспоминается утверждение одного из таких авторов, что одесский язык придуман Бабелем, Жванецким, etc. И тут же он говорит, что знает только одного носителя этого языка - это Вичик, уроженец Молдаванки (кстати, ровесник или даже постарше Жванецкого, очень образованный и эрудированный 
> 
> человек). И вот тут мне хочется спросить - откуда Вичик узнал язык, придуманный Жванецким?


 В принципе я согласен (не во всем) с Валерой Смирновым в его споре с Леной Каракиной  :smileflag: ))

----------


## ruslanyd

> А попались, я ждал этого вопроса 
> Но во первых в мэры я не рвусь. А во вторых прежде чем что то разрушить надо что то построить. С умом подходить надо. 
> .....
> Диктатура - это когда выбираешь то, что дают. Демократия - это когда выбираешь то, что хочешь, а получаешь то, что дают.


 Ввиду особенностей этой демократии, церковь на месте школы вполне реальна, а вот перспектива иметь школы и детсады в достаточном количестве довольно призрачна (
Лучше сплюньте 
Пусть детки учатся  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Нет, я имею в виду другие варианты, кроме религии и "бухать и колоться" 
> Безотносительно к судьбе скверика


 Вы темой не ошиблись? Шо-то последнее время мелькание от мэрских до премьерских... Кыш, блин...

----------


## Лысый0

> А попались, я ждал этого вопроса 
> Но во первых в мэры я не рвусь. А во вторых прежде чем что то разрушить надо что то построить. С умом подходить надо. 
> А не как все привыкли. А с умом и центр будет красивый и детям будет где учиться.
> Да кстати, в Одессе за годы "демократии" построен один садик, и не помню про школы. Нет,.... на бумаге видел школу на Говорова, но потом ее резинкой стерли и дом нарисовали. Но на голосование это пока не влияло. 
> Потому что - 
> Диктатура - это когда выбираешь то, что дают. Демократия - это когда выбираешь то, что хочешь, а получаешь то, что дают.


 Плюсов нема.. Здеся +++

----------


## Лысый0

> В даном случае каждый выберает для себя сам.* Мне ближе водка*, ... ну если не злоупотреблять. А поддерживал я восстановление здания. Вообще б интересно услышать мнение протоерея Ильи по этому поводу (будующий хозяин храма), но такие люди до нас грешных не спускаются


 Да и хорошее пиво....

----------


## Лысый0

> Ввиду особенностей этой демократии, церковь на месте школы вполне реальна, а вот перспектива иметь школы и детсады в достаточном количестве довольно призрачна (
> Лучше сплюньте 
> Пусть детки учатся


 Здесь-то ты причем? Иди борисЬ, интернетвоин... Ветер в спину...

----------


## SaMoVar

> А я б еще и церковь на Александровском проспекте восстановил, и Старообрядческую 
> Нет, честно, красивые здания, а церкви все равно бабло девать не куда, так хоть что то полезное сделают.
> Не помню, бы ли посты с возмущением по поводу "утюга" на месте кинотеатра Фрунзе. У меня такое впечатление что рахитекторы забыли что это здание просматривается не только со стороны фасада, но и с боков и должно как то вписоваться в ансамбль а не давить его. Хотя о чем это я?.....


  Я возмущаюсь. Но сделать не могу абсолютно ничего. И со стройками на пляжах Аркадии мне тоже сказали, что там ничего нереально изменить. Хочу изменить, но не могу. Сюда же высотку на военном спуске добавьте, которая уничтожает ансамбль Екатериненской площади. Сюда же гостиницу на морвокзале, уничтожившую вид на залив добавьте... Пачка мансард на памятниках архитектуры. Никому это не нравится, но все молчат. Мне не удалось расшевелить народ. Хоть 100 человек пришло попротестовать против вырубки деревьев на Генуэзской. Хоть что-то. А у нас миллион жителей.

----------


## Лысый0

С В.С. Высоцким... Земля пухом... Намертво связан с Одессой...

----------


## Jorjic

> В принципе я согласен (не во всем) с Валерой Смирновым в его споре с Леной Каракиной ))


 Смирнова сознательно не читал очень давно. С тех пор, как прочитал его первые книжки, хотя и жили какое-то время в одном дворе на Пастера. Некоторые тексты Каракиной читал, мне кажется вполне достойные. Об их споре, к сожалению, ничего не знаю.

----------


## Ричар

> Я возмущаюсь. Но сделать не могу абсолютно ничего. И со стройками на пляжах Аркадии мне тоже сказали, что там ничего нереально изменить. Хочу изменить, но не могу. Сюда же высотку на военном спуске добавьте, которая уничтожает ансамбль Екатериненской площади. Сюда же гостиницу на морвокзале, уничтожившую вид на залив добавьте... Пачка мансард на памятниках архитектуры. Никому это не нравится, но все молчат. Мне не удалось расшевелить народ. Хоть 100 человек пришло попротестовать против вырубки деревьев на Генуэзской. Хоть что-то. А у нас миллион жителей.


  Потому что вы после драки кулаками машете.Собрались тогда когда уже срубили несколько трухлявых пеньков.А скоро срубят в конце Тираспольской на месте будущей церкви все деревья.Огромные здоровые.А вы говорите красивая будет церковь.Дышать только нечем будет там.

----------


## GAK

> Вопрос не только к OMF, ко всем возмущающимся.
> Честно, я бы больше понял волну возмущения по поводу Таврии на Пастера/Валиховского, херню построили.


 Прошу кого-нибудь, кто сможет, посетить двор за этой стекляшкой Таврии (официальный вход через аптеку за воротами рядом с Таврией - там подразделения больницы медина) Слева во дворе можно увидеть невероятно выразительные руины исторической первой городской больницы - точно как после бомбёжки, можно военные фильмы снимать. И прошу разместить фото на форуме - пусть все увидят.
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## brassl

> Прошу кого-нибудь, кто сможет, посетить двор за этой стекляшкой Таврии (официальный вход через аптеку за воротами рядом с Таврией - там подразделения больницы медина) Слева во дворе можно увидеть невероятно выразительные руины исторической первой городской больницы - точно как после бомбёжки, можно военные фильмы снимать. И прошу разместить фото на форуме - пусть все увидят.
> Спасибо заранее!


 Видел.Даже знаю к чему Вы клоните, но это не оправдывает безвкусицу. Или оправдывает?

----------


## GAK

> Видел.Даже знаю к чему Вы клоните, но это не оправдывает безвкусицу. Или оправдывает?


 Не понял. О чём Вы? Я говорю абсолютно прямо, без "клоните", КАК ВСЕГДА. Если Вы о стьеклящке, то считаю, что её не место здесь. Кроме того, на днях было решение суда о том, что она введена в строй без всяких разрешений

----------


## GAK

> Видел.Даже знаю к чему Вы клоните, но это не оправдывает безвкусицу. Или оправдывает?


 Что-то не понял, что Вы имеете в виду и не понял, на что Вы намекаете. Зачем везде и во всём видеть хитрых и врагов?
Я абсолютно против этой стекляшки на земле, подаренной исключительно для Скорой помощи. Более того, на днях состоялся суд, который сделал заключение, что магазин введен в строй безо всяких разрешений, и что официально он никоому не принадлежит, что его можно только снести.
Я о ДРУГОМ ПИСАЛ - хотелось бы, чтобы руины больницы, никак не связанной, кстати, со скорой помощью все увидели. Это ДРУГАЯ ПРОБЛЕМА!

----------


## GAK

Для тех, кому нравится проводить время в каком-нибудь сквере или парке, или даже под крышей с пивом или чем-то покрепче. см. часть моеё же публикации "самовредительство - не в радость":
Очень давно люди впервые попробовали перебродивший виноградный сок и ощутили от этого какую-то приятность, но только недавно узнали, что же они пьют. Братья-профессоры Ждановы (Новосибирский академгородок), собравшие об этом изрядную информацию, стараются популярно рассказать обо всей пагубности пития любого алкоголя. Оказалось, что спирт, который присутствует в вине и водках, это моча, фекалии (!) бактерий, которые развиваются в благоприятных для них условиях, что называется брожением. Именно потому более 14 процентов спирта («градусов») в натуральном вине не бывает, что при большей концентрации бактерии гибнут в собственной моче. Дальнейшее увеличение концентрации спирта-мочи  достигается уже перегонкой спиртосодержащих продуктов. 
Но ещё более ужасно то, что происходит в организме, когда алкоголь оказывается внутри него. Спирт мгновенно через стенки кишечника и желудка попадает в кровь, которая от этого частично сворачивается и образует множество мелких сгустков её. Эти сгустки крови в течение секунд разносятся ею по всему организму, слипаясь образуют подобия виноградных гроздей и тромбируют мелкие кровеносные сосуды (из-за этого красно-синий нос у алкоголиков). Недостаток поступления крови, а с ней и кислорода ощущается в том, что «вдруг» закружилась голова, тёрпнет лицо, немеют ноги, руки, теряется координация. Становится «легко и весело» именно потому, что перестают работать отдельные клетки и участки мозга, в том числе отвечающие за страх и совесть. Не зря говорят «моча в голову ударила!» - наступают «раскованность» и развязность, беспричинная весёлость. Но не получая всего лишь очень небольшое время необходимое снабжение кислородом клетки мозга уже через секунды и минуты погибают! Все хорошо знают и часто повторяют, что нервные клетки, а из них и состоит наш мозг, не восстанавливаются. Головная боль на следующее утро возникает от того, что организм, спасая себя, направляет в мозг много жидкости и вымывает, удаляет таким образом из него умершие клетки; сильно хочется пить. Ведь, оставшись в мозгу, разлагающиеся мёртвые клетки способны вызвать его воспаление, разложение. Как удаляется излишняя жидкость с разным «мусором» из организма известно – на следующий день после кутежа человек мочится погибшим мозгом. В результате, любитель алкоголя постепенно убивает себя, так расплачиваясь за воистину пагубное удовольствие.
Масса мозга у пьющего алкогольные напитки человека уменьшается. Говорят, что человек «тупеет». Когда анатом вскрывает мозг алкоголика, то невольно удивляется тому, что при столь уменьшенной массе мозга (меньше мозга иных животных) он мог ещё считаться человеком и выжить. Такой человек «теряет человеческий облик» - становится бесстыжим уже постоянно, а не только сразу после выпивки, готовым на преступления, на любые безумства (поступки «без ума»). Не случайно жители некоторых традиционно винодельческих регионов считаются их соседями несколько туповатыми. За последние годы вымерло множество народностей русского Севера, где очень популярен был питьевой спирт и водка. По этой же причине вымерли американские индейцы.
Ныне человечество, осознав самоубийственный результат пития алкоголя, начинает всё более избегать его. Уже треть европейцев вовсе не употребляет алкогольные напитки, а в винодельческой Италии – 53 процента жителей. Впрочем, и у нас, например, всемирно известный авиаконструктор академик Антонов говорил, что предпочитает пить неперебродивший виноградный сок, и подавал тем пример окружающим его в любом застолье. Всем бы перенять его опыт. 
 Геннадий КАЛУГИН.
Почётный работник морского и речного транспорта Украины

----------


## Малиновский

> Что-то не понял, что Вы имеете в виду и не понял, на что Вы намекаете. Зачем везде и во всём видеть хитрых и врагов?
> Я абсолютно против этой стекляшки на земле, подаренной исключительно для Скорой помощи. Более того, на днях состоялся суд, который сделал заключение, что магазин введен в строй безо всяких разрешений, и что официально он никоому не принадлежит, что его можно только снести.
> Я о ДРУГОМ ПИСАЛ - хотелось бы, чтобы руины больницы, никак не связанной, кстати, со скорой помощью все увидели. Это ДРУГАЯ ПРОБЛЕМА!


 Это действительно заслуживает внимания!И вместо того,что бы строить очердное здание религиозного культа,можно было бы восстановить больницу...Думаю денег хватило бы с лихвой.

----------


## Лысый0

> Это действительно заслуживает внимания!И вместо того,что бы строить очердное здание религиозного культа,можно было бы восстановить больницу...Думаю денег хватило бы с лихвой.


 Чьих денег?

----------


## Малиновский

> Чьих денег?


 Я так понимаю,деньги идут из городского бюджета?Врядли  церковники за свой счет строить будут.

----------


## Лысый0

> Я так понимаю,деньги идут из городского бюджета?Врядли  церковники за свой счет строить будут.


 Я понимаю совсем иначе. Дайте, плз., ссылку на деньги из любого бюджета.

----------


## Малиновский

> Я понимаю совсем иначе. Дайте, плз., ссылку на деньги из любого бюджета.


 Вот честно:Вступать в спор,у меня нет никакого желания,но я помню,когда работал в одной фирме в конце 90-х, собрали в горисполкоме,директоров всех крупных предприятий Одессы и сказали:-"Ребята,все скидывайтесь на строительство храма на Соборке.Кто не скинится,тому будет очень худо...."Это я помню отлично.Вот и думаю:Может новые власти решили по Боделановской схеме тоже сработать?Вроде и из бюджета ничего не взяли и по бумагам чисто...рэкет же не припишешь властям:Все вроде добровольно сдали....

----------


## brassl

> Не понял. О чём Вы? Я говорю абсолютно прямо, без "клоните", КАК ВСЕГДА. Если Вы о стьеклящке, то считаю, что её не место здесь. Кроме того, на днях было решение суда о том, что она введена в строй без всяких разрешений


 Мои извинения, не правильно понял.

----------


## Лысый0

> Вот честно:Вступать в спор,у меня нет никакого желания,но я помню,когда работал в одной фирме в конце 90-х, собрали в горисполкоме,директоров всех крупных предприятий Одессы и сказали:-"Ребята,все скидывайтесь на строительство храма на Соборке.Кто не скинится,тому будет очень худо...."Это я помню отлично.Вот и думаю:Может новые власти решили по Боделановской схеме тоже сработать?


 Когда кажется - крестятся ....

----------


## Малиновский

> Когда кажется - крестятся ....


 Это не ко мне)))Я мягко скажем,не религиозен-)

----------


## SaMoVar

К церквям бюджет отношения не имеет. Там пожертвования и церковные кассы. Государство в государстве.
Насчёт восстановления рушащихся зданий. Да, в Одессе есть люди, которые могут потянуть восстановление. Но это никому не нужно. У них сразу возникает вопрос - А что я с этого буду иметь? Поэтому на памятниках архитектуры возводят мансарды. Увеличение жилплощади и отбивание бабок, которые занесли чиновникам. Точно по такой же причине горят и сносятся здания. После реконструкции у зданий повышается этажность (Афина - яркий пример). Людям говорят одно - строится другое. Пока наши олигархи и чиновники не станут действительно культурными людьми, а останутся ворьём и хапугами - в нашем городе ничего не изменится. Ещё один вариант - повышение сознательности одесситов. Если по каждой проблеме начнут реагировать жители - можно сдвинуть ситуацию.

----------


## Лысый0

> Для тех, кому нравится проводить время в каком-нибудь сквере или парке, или даже под крышей с пивом или чем-то покрепче. см. часть моеё же публикации "самовредительство - не в радость":
> Очень давно люди впервые попробовали перебродивший виноградный сок и ощутили от этого какую-то приятность, но только недавно узнали, что же они пьют. Братья-профессоры Ждановы (Новосибирский академгородок), собравшие об этом изрядную информацию, стараются популярно рассказать обо всей пагубности пития любого алкоголя. Оказалось, что спирт, который присутствует в вине и водках, это моча, фекалии (!) бактерий, которые развиваются в благоприятных для них условиях, что называется брожением. Именно потому более 14 процентов спирта («градусов») в натуральном вине не бывает, что при большей концентрации бактерии гибнут в собственной моче. Дальнейшее увеличение концентрации спирта-мочи  достигается уже перегонкой спиртосодержащих продуктов. 
> Но ещё более ужасно то, что происходит в организме, когда алкоголь оказывается внутри него. Спирт мгновенно через стенки кишечника и желудка попадает в кровь, которая от этого частично сворачивается и образует множество мелких сгустков её. Эти сгустки крови в течение секунд разносятся ею по всему организму, слипаясь образуют подобия виноградных гроздей и тромбируют мелкие кровеносные сосуды (из-за этого красно-синий нос у алкоголиков). Недостаток поступления крови, а с ней и кислорода ощущается в том, что «вдруг» закружилась голова, тёрпнет лицо, немеют ноги, руки, теряется координация. Становится «легко и весело» именно потому, что перестают работать отдельные клетки и участки мозга, в том числе отвечающие за страх и совесть. Не зря говорят «моча в голову ударила!» - наступают «раскованность» и развязность, беспричинная весёлость. Но не получая всего лишь очень небольшое время необходимое снабжение кислородом клетки мозга уже через секунды и минуты погибают! Все хорошо знают и часто повторяют, что нервные клетки, а из них и состоит наш мозг, не восстанавливаются. Головная боль на следующее утро возникает от того, что организм, спасая себя, направляет в мозг много жидкости и вымывает, удаляет таким образом из него умершие клетки; сильно хочется пить. Ведь, оставшись в мозгу, разлагающиеся мёртвые клетки способны вызвать его воспаление, разложение. Как удаляется излишняя жидкость с разным «мусором» из организма известно – на следующий день после кутежа человек мочится погибшим мозгом. В результате, любитель алкоголя постепенно убивает себя, так расплачиваясь за воистину пагубное удовольствие.
> Масса мозга у пьющего алкогольные напитки человека уменьшается. Говорят, что человек «тупеет». Когда анатом вскрывает мозг алкоголика, то невольно удивляется тому, что при столь уменьшенной массе мозга (меньше мозга иных животных) он мог ещё считаться человеком и выжить. Такой человек «теряет человеческий облик» - становится бесстыжим уже постоянно, а не только сразу после выпивки, готовым на преступления, на любые безумства (поступки «без ума»). Не случайно жители некоторых традиционно винодельческих регионов считаются их соседями несколько туповатыми. За последние годы вымерло множество народностей русского Севера, где очень популярен был питьевой спирт и водка. По этой же причине вымерли американские индейцы.
> Ныне человечество, осознав самоубийственный результат пития алкоголя, начинает всё более избегать его. Уже треть европейцев вовсе не употребляет алкогольные напитки, а в винодельческой Италии – 53 процента жителей. Впрочем, и у нас, например, всемирно известный авиаконструктор академик Антонов говорил, что предпочитает пить неперебродивший виноградный сок, и подавал тем пример окружающим его в любом застолье. Всем бы перенять его опыт. 
>  Геннадий КАЛУГИН.
> Почётный работник морского и речного транспорта Украины


 Это куда? Да, был до революции сад Общества трезвости - фотки не предоставите? В нем еще Утесов выступал.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Из архива моего отца (датировка его, но подробности выяснить уже нет возможности...)
1) 1937, сентябрь, Оперный. (уточнил, 23-й Международный Юношеский день праздновали 6 сентября 1937 г)
2) 1935 г. 8 ст.Б.Ф., береговая батарея №11, позднее-Зенитная батарея №99, потом-№39 (но есть вопросы...)


Просьба к уважаемому *brassl* включить в архив, если это интересно. Фото того времени из отцовского архива есть еще. Если интересно-выложу.

----------


## SaMoVar

Выкладывайте обязательно!!! Фотки - супер!

----------


## Лысый0

> Из архива моего отца (датировка его, но подробности выяснить уже нет возможности...)
> 1) 1940 г., сентябрь, Оперный.
> 2) 1935 г. 8 ст.Б.Ф., береговая батарея №11, позднее-Зенитная батарея №99
> 
> 
> ПРосьба к уважаемому *brassl* включить в архив, если это интересно. Фото того времени из отцовского архива есть еще. Если интересно-выложу.


 Это супер!!! Хай живе и пасеться...

Да, это между 8 и 9 Б.Ф. Там была поляна на месте Паруса с дотами... В обрыве - перевернутый ж.д вагон... и везде разбросанный артиллерийский порох...

----------


## Лысый0

> Из архива моего отца (датировка его, но подробности выяснить уже нет возможности...)
> 1) 1940 г., сентябрь, Оперный.
> 2) 1935 г. 8 ст.Б.Ф., береговая батарея №11, позднее-Зенитная батарея №99
> 
> 
> Просьба к уважаемому *brassl* включить в архив, если это интересно. Фото того времени из отцовского архива есть еще. Если интересно-выложу.


 Выкладывать, выкладывать и еще раз....

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Все снято в сентябре 1937 г.
Будет еще.

----------


## Лысый0

> Все снято в сентябре 1939 г.
> Будет еще.


 Очень заинтересовал на втором фото, тот, что маленький и без майки - похож на отца...

----------


## brassl

> brassl[/B] включить в архив, если это интересно. Фото того времени из отцовского архива есть еще. Если интересно-выложу.


 Большое спасибо за фото! Очень интересно! Пока выкладывать мне не куда, но как только определюсь с местом, выложу обязательно. Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Киров

Не имеет значение под каким "соусом",но зелёная зона уменьшается-вот это действительно плохо.Машин больше-парков меньше...Очень удобно:меньше деревьев-больше трупов,а тут подогнали и новую точку для отпевания...Самовар...Вы такой наивный,или очень молоды...записывайте-олигархи и чиновники всегда будут ворьём и хапугами...да и с "повышением сознательности одесситов"есть сомнения...большие.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Отец всегда мечтал, чтобы и фото и его воспоминания были кому-то интересны !!!

1-е фото-Пушкинская. За повтор-извините.

Все снято в один день Сентябрь 1937 г.

----------


## Киров

Фото-супер,надеюсь это не все.Ну а воспоминания,очень хотелось бы ознакомится.Спасибо.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Октябрь 1936 г. Торговая, 4 (чей дом, все знают лучше меня)
Штаб Северо-Западного УкрепРайона (СЗУРа) и 42-го ОАДБОЧФ - Отдельного артиллерийского дивизиона береговой обороны Черноморского Флота.
Они размещались на Торговой в №2 и 4.

----------


## Jina

Огромное  спасибо За фотки!!!!
А можно немного воспоминаний?!
Вышли прогуляться,пофотографироваться....три друга...Кто они?Что было потом?

----------


## Trs

К посту 19785 — это один из домов Руссова. Спасибо за фотографии.

----------


## Лысый0

> Октябрь 1936 г. Торговая, 4 (чей дом, все знают лучше меня)
> Штаб Северо-Западного УкрепРайона (СЗУРа) и 42-го ОАДБОЧФ - Отдельного артиллерийского дивизиона береговой обороны Черноморского Флота.
> Они размещались на Торговой в №2 и 4.


 Ну и прямо в 100 метрах катакомбы (штаб в 41).

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Общежитие Водного (открытка , 1931г, "Кооп-Фото" Одеськ.Побутсоюзу)

----------


## Лысый0

> Октябрь 1936 г. Торговая, 4 (чей дом, все знают лучше меня)
> Штаб Северо-Западного УкрепРайона (СЗУРа) и 42-го ОАДБОЧФ - Отдельного артиллерийского дивизиона береговой обороны Черноморского Флота.
> Они размещались на Торговой в №2 и 4.


 Обратили внимание на плющ....

----------


## Лысый0

> Общежитие Водного (открытка , 1931г, "Кооп-Фото" Одеськ.Побутсоюзу)


 Это Комсомольская?

----------


## SaMoVar

Да - Комсомольская / Топольского.

----------


## GAK

> Вот честно:Вступать в спор,у меня нет никакого желания,но я помню,когда работал в одной фирме в конце 90-х, собрали в горисполкоме,директоров всех крупных предприятий Одессы и сказали:-"Ребята,все скидывайтесь на строительство храма на Соборке.Кто не скинится,тому будет очень худо...."Это я помню отлично.Вот и думаю:Может новые власти решили по Боделановской схеме тоже сработать?Вроде и из бюджета ничего не взяли и по бумагам чисто...рэкет же не припишешь властям:Все вроде добровольно сдали....


 Не "может"! Найден ряд благотворителей. Это не как при Боделане

----------


## GAK

> Мои извинения, не правильно понял.


  Принято! Но ситуация на форуме не весьма здоровая - возможность выступать под ником, анонимно чсто настраивает людей друг против друга, Ну, с "наполеонами" понятно, но есть же и приличные люди...

----------


## brassl

> Принято! Но ситуация на форуме не весьма здоровая - возможность выступать под ником, анонимно чсто настраивает людей друг против друга, Ну, с "наполеонами" понятно, но есть же и приличные люди...


  К счастью адекватных больше, иначе давно бы ушел с форума  :smileflag:

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Привет из 1937 от моего папы ...

----------


## Jorjic

> Привет из 1937 от моего папы ...


 Отличные фото, нестандартные и "человеческие". Конечно, хотелось бы еще. Я так понимаю, что у Вас приличный архив. Еще бы и воспоминания...

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

1937 г., сентябрь. Еще про 3-х друзей. 
Отец помнил всю жизнь их фамилии.
На фото: Гугнин В., Сагач В., Добычин В. (никого не осталось...)

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Аркадия, 1940

----------


## mlch

> Привет из 1937 от моего папы ...


 Замечательно!
Мне кажется, коль brassl категорически отказывается заниматься Одессастори, нужно чтобы Скрытик открыл для Вас персональную папку и Вы бы там могли это все разместить ко всеобщему удовольствию.  :smileflag:

----------


## Jina

> Привет из 1937 от моего папы ...


 

А папа-военный моряк?

----------


## Jina

> Привет из 1937 от моего папы ...


 Какие фото!Какие люди!
Вы всколыхнули в душе очень сокровенное

Вернулись ли они с войны?

----------


## Jorjic

> Замечательно!
> Мне кажется, коль brassl категорически отказывается заниматься Одессастори, нужно чтобы Скрытик открыл для Вас персональную папку и Вы бы там могли это все разместить ко всеобщему удовольствию.


 Да, мне тоже кажется, что такие фото должны быть именно в отдельной папке. Они хороши именно в совокупности. Ну, а открыть папку - нет проблем.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Папа прошел всю войну, служил в контрразведке ЧФ, был тяжело ранен под Новороссийском, потом в конце войны-Румыния, Венгрия, Австрия. Потом Дальний Восток, Кронштадт..Одесса.
Везде любил фотографировать. *Выложу одну из жанровых*  :smileflag: 

Одесса, 1937, на съемной квартире по Екатерининской 8/10 он со своим товарищами принимает друзей-курсантов Одесского пехотного училища...

----------


## Лысый0

> 1939 г., сентябрь. Еще про 3-х друзей. 
> Отец помнил всю жизнь их фамилии.
> На фото: Гугнин В., Сагач В., Добычин В. (никого не осталось...)


 Военморы?

----------


## Лысый0

> Папа прошел всю войну, служил в контрразведке ЧФ, был тяжело ранен под Новороссийском, потом в конце войны-Румыния, Венгрия, Австрия. Потом Дальний Восток, Кронштадт..Одесса.
> Везде любил фотографировать. *Выложу одну из жанровых* 
> 
> Одесса, 1937, на съемной квартире по Екатерининской 8/10 он со своим товарищами принимает друзей-курсантов Одесского пехотного училища...


 Какие фото... опиз.....ТЬ!!!

----------


## Лысый0

> Октябрь 1936 г. Торговая, 4 (чей дом, все знают лучше меня)
> Штаб Северо-Западного УкрепРайона (СЗУРа) и 42-го ОАДБОЧФ - Отдельного артиллерийского дивизиона береговой обороны Черноморского Флота.
> Они размещались на Торговой в №2 и 4.


 Может юго-западного? Сорри...

----------


## Jina

Вместо рюмок-кружки!

Откройте,пожалуйста ,папочку для этих фоток!!!!

----------


## Лысый0

> Папа прошел всю войну, служил в контрразведке ЧФ, был тяжело ранен под Новороссийском, потом в конце войны-Румыния, Венгрия, Австрия. Потом Дальний Восток, Кронштадт..Одесса.
> Везде любил фотографировать. *Выложу одну из жанровых* 
> 
> Одесса, 1937, на съемной квартире по Екатерининской 8/10 он со своим товарищами принимает друзей-курсантов Одесского пехотного училища...


 Зацените фото на стене...

----------


## Jina

> Папа прошел всю войну, служил в контрразведке ЧФ, был тяжело ранен под Новороссийском, потом в конце войны-Румыния, Венгрия, Австрия. Потом Дальний Восток, Кронштадт..Одесса.
> Везде любил фотографировать. *Выложу одну из жанровых* 
> ...


 Путь,конечно,героический!

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Военморы?


 Строили и служили на береговых батареях. Отец начинал с 1933 на 11-й батарее (8 ст. БФ). В этом же году начали строить 411-ю. Позже, когда была построена 411 батарея, 11-я батарея была законсервирована и на ее место перевели 99-зенитную, которая до этого находилась на 3-ей станции БФ у самой трамвайной линии напротив артучилища.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Может юго-западного? Сорри...


 Именно Северо_Западного (по карте Одесса в С-З углу Черного моря)  :smileflag: 

Да, и пользуясь случаем, хочу искренне поблагодарить всех за теплые отзывы на фото из личного архива. Если никто не против, выложу фотки Отрады, Аркадии и Лузановки,
правда "личного" характера - с девушками. Им всегда нравились морячки  :smileflag: 
Время тоже 1934-38 г.г.
Например, Отрада:

----------


## Скрытик

> Большое спасибо за фото! Очень интересно! Пока выкладывать мне не куда, но как только определюсь с местом, выложу обязательно. Еще раз спасибо!


 Обидно читать

----------


## brassl

> Обидно читать


 Чем обидно??

----------


## Скрытик

> Замечательно!
> Мне кажется, коль brassl категорически отказывается заниматься Одессастори, нужно чтобы Скрытик открыл для Вас персональную папку и Вы бы там могли это все разместить ко всеобщему удовольствию.


  Я готов это сделать для любого, кому небезразлична история Одессы, а тем более для тех, кто эту историю держит в своих руках. Не открываю свободную регистрацию только по одной причине - спам-боты закидали галерею всякой фигней за несколько дней (когда я ее открыл). 
Еще раз повторю - проект ОдессаСтори не только старые фотографии, это и фотофиксация Одессы сегодня. Ибо завтра можем потерять очень много (((

----------


## Спокойствие

> Позже, когда была построена 411 батарея, 11-я батарея была законсервирована и на ее место перевели 99-зенитную, которая до этого находилась на 3-ей станции БФ у самой трамвайной линии напротив артучилища.


 Мемуары говорят, что на 8-ой Фонтана располагалась 39-я батарея(39 БС, 42го отдельного арт.дивизиона ОВМБ.)

----------


## polvnic

> Чем обидно??


 грустно...

----------


## brassl

> грустно...


 У природы нет плохой погоды, 
Ход времен нельзя остановить.


Скоро 1000 страница форума, я где то с 100-й на форуме, стареем

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Мемуары говорят, что на 8-ой Фонтана располагалась 39-я батарея(39 БС, 42го отдельного арт.дивизиона ОВМБ.)


 Вы наверное имеете ввиду 99 (а не 39?) батарею 42-го ОАД СЗУРЧФ. Так я об этом и написал, процитировав рукописные мемуары отца, который там служил.

----------


## brassl

Таких обороток не было. Может кому пригодятся.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вы наверное имеете ввиду 99 (а не 39?)


 Пишут-именно 39.

http://militera.lib.ru/h/perechnev_ug/05.html

Таблица 7.

----------


## VicTur

> Биллиардная есть, правда кусочек 
> Вложение 5560018 Вложение 5560019


 Спасибо за Владимира Семёновича. И за бильярдную, мимо которой бессчётное количество раз проходил и проезжал на велосипеде.
О съёмках в этой бильярдной я знаю, а вот фото вижу впервые.
Всех форумчан — с семидесятипятилетним юбилеем замечательного человека и артиста.
Кстати, по этому поводу вопрос. Сегодня на эфирном (красном) АТВ был документальный фильм о Высоцком в Одессе. Участвовали Костроменко, Горбатюк и многие другие. Кто знает название? И есть ли, где скачать?

----------


## brassl

> Спасибо за Владимира Семёновича. И за бильярдную, мимо которой бессчётное количество раз проходил и проезжал на велосипеде.
> О съёмках в этой бильярдной я знаю, а вот фото вижу впервые.
> Всех форумчан — с семидесятипятилетним юбилеем замечательного человека и артиста.
> Кстати, по этому поводу вопрос. Сегодня на эфирном (красном) АТВ был документальный фильм о Высоцком в Одессе. Участвовали Костроменко, Горбатюк и многие другие. Кто знает название? И есть ли, где скачать?


  Фото с Семенычем у меня много. Недавно обещали новые, еще не видел. Была уборка на киностудии, палили ненужный хлам, ребята просмотрели одну из пленок перед тем как выбросить, и спасибо им, оставили. Там Высоцкий во время съемок. А сколько пропало....и не только по ВВ, а вообще интересного.

----------


## Milkaway

...всем доброй ночи! ... 31.01. в 17.00 в Доме учёных на ,,Одессике,, будет презентация новой книжки Красножёна ,,Белгород-Днестровская крепость,, ... а также доклады к 250-летию Ланжерона и представление альманаха ,,Вахтенный журнал,, посвященный истории ЧМП ...

----------


## Киров

Brassl спасибо.Мне очень нужна такая оборотка  М.Ронеса для определения даты события...Ну просто чудо,ещё раз спасибо.

----------


## brassl

> Спасибо.Мне очень нужна такая оборотка  М.Ронеса для определения даты события...Ну просто чудо,ещё раз спасибо.


  Завсегда рад помочь :smileflag: 
А чуда нет, просто общаемся уже долго, на астральный уровень выходим  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> ... Была уборка на киностудии, палили ненужный хлам, ребята просмотрели одну из пленок перед тем как выбросить, и спасибо им, оставили. Там Высоцкий во время съемок. А сколько пропало....и не только по ВВ, а вообще интересного.


 Прямо мороз по коже... Хоть бы продавали.

----------


## brassl

> Прямо мороз по коже... Хоть бы продавали.


 А по продажам.... Общался с ребятами которые квартиры в центре расселяли когда то, так с их слов "мукулатуру" машинами
вывозили на свалку, я говорю, паразиты, хоть фотографии  бы мне отбирали, а они в ответ, -  а кому они надо?.

----------


## VicTur

> Хотя обе фотографии давно уже спрятаны в укромной директории, - спасибо.
> А вот кто бы подсказал: в конце 70-х как-то крутили подборку Диснеевской мультипликации - так это была "Зирка" или ДК железнодорожников?
> Потом совершенно такую же показывали году этак в 86-88 в летнем кинотеатре парка Шевченко. (деревянные скамейки, звёзды над головой и категорический императив внутри... сорри, занесло... "бычки" под ногами, лёгкий дождик и мошки в лучах проектора)


 Впервые Диснея я увидел во второй половине восьмидесятых в ДК железнодорожников. Нам показали тогда ряд короткометражек, в том числе «Пляску скелетов», «Микки-мауса — фокусника» и, кажется, «Дональда и Плуто» и «Маму-Плуто», а на закуску — «Белоснежку».
Вскоре после этого мы с родителями ходили на другую подборку диснеевских короткометражек — в летний кинотеатр в парке Шевченко. Совпадений с «железнодорожной» подборкой было мало, как исключение — «Микки-маус — фокусник». Кроме Диснея, на том же сеансе, если правильно помню, демонстрировалась «Тайна жителей Луны» и, по-моему, ещё «Как казаки мушкетёрам помогали».

----------


## VicTur

Большая просьба к Скрытику. Пожалуйста, перенесите или скопируйте посты, относящиеся к киноафишам, кинотеатрам и видеосалонам, из этой темы в тему «История одесских кинотеатров». Хочется, чтобы вся информация сосредоточивалась в одном разделе. Эти посты располагаются начиная с этого и до этого включительно (правда, идут не подряд, а перемежаются постами на другие темы), а кроме того, к теме кинотеатров примыкает и мой предыдущий пост.

----------


## VicTur

> ... а нет ли, случайно, в последних архивных находках фотографии разрушенного  дома по Канатной, 15 ... может хоть кусочек ))) ...


 Если что-то найдётся, обязательно дам знать.

----------


## heffalump1974

> Совпадений с «железнодорожной» подборкой было мало


 Пока посты не перенесли (чесслово, ненарочно веду обсуждение этой кино-темы здесь), хочу отметить, что примерное сходство содержания "железнодорожной" подборки и той, что в ЦПКиО в моём случае - если это не начинающийся склероз - было бОльшим, в частности, те же "скелеты" были и там и там, а вот "Жителей Луны" - ни разу, достаточно сказать, что не смотрел оную до сих пор.

----------


## Vitali P

Фотография была выложена на известном аукционном сайте за довольно большую сумму денег и поэтому покупателя не нашла. Проверил в архиве, в папке "Первая Мировая.Революции. Интервенция" такая отсутствует. Может где-нибудь в другом месте.

----------


## SaMoVar

Было. Обсуждали. Это рисунок по фотографии. Не помню, имеется ли оригинал самого фото. То, что дорисовано - неинтересно.

----------


## Vitali P

Там сайте ещё такая фотография есть, тоже в архиве не нашел.

----------


## brassl

> Там сайте ещё такая фотография есть, тоже в архиве не нашел.Вложение 5573096


  В Архиве есть.

----------


## brassl

> Фотография была выложена на известном аукционном сайте за довольно большую сумму денег и поэтому покупателя не нашла. Проверил в архиве, в папке "Первая Мировая.Революции. Интервенция" такая отсутствует. Может где-нибудь в другом месте.Вложение 5573068


 И эта есть, не успел закинуть в нужную папку, лежит в папке Порт

----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl

> Замечательно!
> Мне кажется, коль brassl категорически отказывается заниматься Одессастори, нужно чтобы Скрытик открыл для Вас персональную папку и Вы бы там могли это все разместить ко всеобщему удовольствию.


  Если честно, то задела немного фраза "категорически отказывается". Если кто не помнит, то придумал Архив в такой форме я, и довольно долго над ним работал "ко всеобщему удовольствию", а от своего не отказываются. Просто так вышло, что с одной стороны "привыкли", а другой стороне "надоело" такое отношение, "открытие года 2010" я отработал честно. Не правда ли ?

----------


## brassl

Был где то у нас и Сталин в Кустах  :smileflag: 


Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Скрытик

> Большая просьба к Скрытику. Пожалуйста, перенесите или скопируйте посты, относящиеся к киноафишам, кинотеатрам и видеосалонам, из этой темы в тему «История одесских кинотеатров». Хочется, чтобы вся информация сосредоточивалась в одном разделе. Эти посты располагаются начиная с этого и до этого включительно (правда, идут не подряд, а перемежаются постами на другие темы), а кроме того, к теме кинотеатров примыкает и мой предыдущий пост.


  Я скопировал, что бы тут не нарушать. Вроде ничего не пропустил.

----------


## mlch

> Если честно, то *задела немного фраза "категорически отказывается"*. Если кто не помнит, то придумал Архив в такой форме я, и довольно долго над ним работал "ко всеобщему удовольствию", а от своего не отказываются. Просто так вышло, что с одной стороны "привыкли", а другой стороне "надоело" такое отношение, "открытие года 2010" я отработал честно. Не правда ли ?


 А почему задела? Разве она не соответствует действительности?
То что ты сделал для архива - все прекрасно помнят и искренне тебе благодарны. 
Какое отношение "надоело" - мне лично не очень понятно. Наверное я тупой. Приношу за это свои извинения.  :smileflag:

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Принято! Но ситуация на форуме не весьма здоровая - возможность выступать под ником, анонимно чсто настраивает людей друг против друга, Ну, с "наполеонами" понятно, но есть же и приличные люди...


 Не все выступают под ником ! А ситуация здесь нормальная.

----------


## brassl

> А почему задела? Разве она не соответствует действительности?
> То что ты сделал для архива - все прекрасно помнят и искренне тебе благодарны. 
> Какое отношение "надоело" - мне лично не очень понятно. Наверное я тупой. Приношу за это свои извинения.


 Ну зачем Вы так о себе, Вы далеко не тупой, а возвращаться к написанному после Нового года, не хочу. Я вроде все объяснил. Кто хотел тот понял, кому удобно не понять - тот не понял. А насчет действительности....Я вроде все всегда говорил в открытую, и сейчас написал то что думал.
Удачных находок!

----------


## Agnessa

Друзья, так как выше здесь шла речь о Владимире Высоцком, то не сочтите за  оффтоп мой вопрос. В сегодняшней "Вечерней Одессе" опубликована такая информация - немного странная, и сейчас поймете, почему: 
"Мировая премьера: «Владимир Высоцкий глазами одесситов»
Так называется документальный фильм, приуроченный к 75-летию Владимира Высоцкого, который в воскресенье, 27 января, смогут посмотреть одесситы. Это франко-русский проект, повествующий об одесском периоде жизни великого барда, поэта, актера театра и кино.
Друзья и знакомые Высоцкого утверждали, что именно одесский период его жизни был самым счастливым. В Москве и Ленинграде Владимиру Семеновичу было тяжело получить роли в кино. А Одесская киностудия дала ему такую возможность. Помимо этого, Одесса была для Высоцкого и городом любви. Марина Влади очень часто приезжала сюда к нему. Она до сих пор вспоминает одесский период как самый светлый, теплый и трогательный в их жизни. Многие праздники он и Марина Влади отмечали у друзей в Одессе. В нашем городе он бывал более 200 раз!
Мировая премьера фильма состоится после дня рождения Владимира Высоцкого, 27 января. Закономерно, что именно одесситы первыми увидят эту кинопоэму. Но самым знаковым событием станет приезд на премьеру Марины Влади. Ведь этот фильм тронул ее и заставил плакать.
Организаторы показа — благотворительный фонд им. Калнишевского, Royal-Group, Имексбанк".

 Возникло естественное желание узнать, где и когда именно будет показан фильм (странно же, что об этом ни слова в анонимной информации...). Поискав в Сети, узнала... на сайте Днепропетровска (где, оказывается, он уже был показан 24 января) вот что: 

"Премьерный показ фильма « Высоцкий Глазами одесситов » состоится 27 января 2013 года в г.Одесса , ул. Спиридоновская,3 ,кинотеатр «Одесса».
ИА"Наш Район"

Показан в... несуществующем кинотеатре????? Или кинотеатр "Одесса" внезапно воскрес?
В общем, кто-то что-то знает по поводу показа фильма о Владимире Высоцком?

----------


## Киров

> Зацените фото на стене...


 Не могу заценить по техническим причинам:понимаю,что они интересны.Хоть ,если можно,расскажите что на них.Спасибо.

----------


## VicTur

> Я скопировал, что бы тут не нарушать. Вроде ничего не пропустил.


 Спасибо.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Услышав недоумение уважаемого Скрытика относительно недостатка фоток по Торговой 2 и 4, спешу восполнить пробел :

1937-1938г.г. Торговая,2. 
На втором снимке в гавани стоит "Товарищ"
снимки 3....7 -Торговая, 4, во дворе.

Пользуясь случаем, спрашиваю, в каком разрешении лучше давать? (1 и 2=200, 3 и 4=300. Могу сделать и больше, но размер файла....)

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

И немного спорта из 1937 г.
Место: Торговая, 2
Участники: волейбольная команда штабов СЗУРа и 42 ОАД БО ЧФ

----------


## Jina

> И,
> правда "личного" характера - с девушками. Им всегда нравились морячки 
> Время тоже 1934-38 г.г.
> Например, Отрада:


  Девушкам и сейчас очень нравятся моряки!

Камень на месте!

----------


## Скрытик

> 1937-1938г.г. Торговая,2. 
> На втором снимке в гавани стоит "Товарищ"
> снимки 3....7 -Торговая, 4, во дворе.


  Вот это подарок! Спасибо!!!! 

Зарегистрировал Вас на ОС, подробности в личке.
Разрешение желательно повыше, уменшить всегда можно  :smileflag:

----------


## exse

> ...На втором снимке в гавани стоит "Товарищ"


 Это точно «Лауристон»?

----------


## Vitali P

> В Архиве есть.


  Очень интересно. Одно и то же изображение но на Вашей открытке написано "Одесса Событiя 16 Iюня 1905" а на той что я нашел написано на английском - "Одесский порт после бомбардировки турецким флотом 10 апр. 1915 года"

----------


## Aligvi

> Фотография была выложена на известном аукционном сайте за довольно большую сумму денег и поэтому покупателя не нашла. Проверил в архиве, в папке "Первая Мировая.Революции. Интервенция" такая отсутствует. Может где-нибудь в другом месте.Вложение 5573068


 На рисунке изображены мечты моряков гермато-турецкого флота о результататах налета на Одессу 16 (29) октября 1914 года миноносцев "Гайтет и Ватание" и "Муавенет и Миллие"

----------


## Лысый0

[QUOTE=Jina;35739977]Девушкам и сейчас очень нравятся моряки!

*Камень на месте![*/QUOTE]

скала!  :smileflag:

----------


## Aligvi

> Это точно «Лауристон»?


 Точно. "ТОВАРИЩ" стоит в Практической (Военной) гавани. Снмок сделан, вероятно, из ныне Стамбульского (ранне Пионерского или в жаргоне Лунного) парка.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Точно. "ТОВАРИЩ" стоит в Практической (Военной) гавани. Снмок сделан, вероятно, из ныне Стамбульского (ранне Пионерского или в жаргоне Лунного) парка.


 Cлово "вероятно" не к месту. Снимок *точно* сделан с того места, где был дом Торговая, 2. Это там, где сейчас ровное место, памятник Нудельману  и бульвар Жванецкого. И где здесь Лунный парк ? На мой вопрос поможет ответить 2ГИС... :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Одесса на старых полотнах...

----------


## exse

> Точно. "ТОВАРИЩ" стоит в Практической (Военной) гавани. Снмок сделан, вероятно, из ныне Стамбульского (ранне Пионерского или в жаргоне Лунного) парка.


 Где стоит я понял. Я не понял почему на надводном борту между имитациями пушечных портов не видно иллюминаторов.

----------


## Maklak

...вместо свалки на...Ланжероне...)))







Не судите строго! Сам только увидел!

----------


## Aligvi

> Я ж написал, Торговая, 2. Это там, где сечас ровное место, памятник Нудельману  и бульвар Жванецкого. И где здесь Лунный парк ? На мой вопрос поможет ответить 2ГИС...


 Это парк под Приморским бульваром, который перед и после войны принадлежал военно-морскому флоту СССР. Конкретно фото с "ТОВАРИЩЕМ" сделано в районе, где существовал единственный въезд в бывший Пионерский (Лунный) парк со стороны улицы Приморской. Последние лет 20 он скрыт за воротами, но вся техника, которая заезжает в парк едет только через него.

----------


## shmargen

18 старинных книг о истории городов


  *Показать скрытый текст* *кто не имеет авторизацию ссылки даю*
http://warbook.rusfolder.net/files/34596945
http://depositfiles.com/files/nebeh2hv4
только Одесса

Автор:Д.И.Вайнер
 Название: Одесса , иллюстрированный путеводитель
 Издательство: Коммерческая типография Б.Сапожникова
 Год: *1900*
 Формат: PDF
 Размер: 122 MB
 Путеводитель по городу Одесса 1900 год.
 Кроме путеводителя в книге имеются различные свдения : сравнительные курсы валют , расписание пароходов , такса извозчиков и тд.


ссылки не мои я не зарабатываю поделился Одессой

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Это парк под Приморским бульваром, который перед и после войны принадлежал военно-морскому флоту СССР. Конкретно фото с "ТОВАРИЩЕМ" сделано в районе, где существовал единственный въезд в бывший Пионерский (Лунный) парк со стороны улицы Приморской. Последние лет 20 он скрыт за воротами, но вся техника, которая заезжает в парк едет только через него.


 Снимок сделан с того места, которое сегодня называется "бульвар Жванецкого угол Торговой". И как Вы думаете, автор снимка знал, с какого места он фотографировал?
Вот это место http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.734093%....9615891186216

----------


## Aligvi

> Снимок сделан с того места, которое сегодня называется "бульвар Жванецкого угол Торговой". И как Вы думаете, автор снимка знал, с какого места он фотографировал?
> Вот это место http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.734093%....9615891186216


 Согласен с Вами. Только чуть ниже. Вся брошенная ныне территория и под бульваром Жванецкого также принадлежала Одесской военно-морской базе, а остатки забороненных ныне лестниц вели от Практической (Военной) гавани к штабу Одесской военно-морской базы, который и до и после войны помещался в  Шахском дворце.
С уважением,

----------


## brama16

> Прошу кого-нибудь, кто сможет, посетить двор за этой стекляшкой Таврии (официальный вход через аптеку за воротами рядом с Таврией - там подразделения больницы медина) Слева во дворе можно увидеть невероятно выразительные руины исторической первой городской больницы - точно как после бомбёжки, можно военные фильмы снимать. И прошу разместить фото на форуме - пусть все увидят.
> Спасибо заранее!


 они здесь выложены:
http://www.           skyscrapercity                .com/showthread.php?t=1300933&page=4
Пробелы убрать

----------


## Aligvi

Кстати, дом, что стоял по адресу Торговая 2, также принадлежал Одесской ВМБ, но штаб был в Шахском дворце.
С уважением,

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Немножко жаркого лета 1938 г. Лузановка

----------


## Antique

Во дворе на Успенской, 64. Трещины соседних зданий впечатляют.

----------


## Скрытик

> Во дворе на Успенской, 64. Трещины соседних зданий впечатляют.


 Это цветочки. Советую зайти во двор на Нежинской угол Л.Толстого. Волосы дыбом встанут! Я там квартиру смотрел пару лет назад. Там и на фасаде со стороны Толстого неслабая трещина, но то, что во дворе - не описать словами...

----------


## SaMoVar

Одесса времён оккупации. Спасибо райберту.

----------


## Trs

Недавно появлялось здесь, но штамп был вытерт.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

1938 г.
Серия снимков на тему "Поход на пикник в Крыжановку". 
Особо интересен снимок  №2 . Если я не ошибаюсь, это вид с Практической гавани на Торговую, 2.

----------


## Jina

Вот это ,я понимаю,пикник!С Музыкой,с духовым оркестром!!!

----------


## Jorjic

Фантастика!!!!! Спасибо!

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Фантастика!!!!! Спасибо!


 Спасибо. Нашел в нете фото  by Drizhak Konstantin : on the map, in Google Earth (KML) 
с почти того же места, что и на №2

----------


## Jorjic

А №1 это где? Такие патриархальные сельские заборчики.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> А №1 это где? Такие патриархальные сельские заборчики.


 Снимок сделан с мостика буксира, что на фото №2.
Самое смелое предположение-Пр.Гавань, учитывая , что снимки сделаны в один день (те же ялы, та же публика, т.е.военморы и женщины в шляпках на борту  ТОГО же БУКСИРА ), в одно время и, вероятно, в одном месте, это-Ю-З угол Практической гавани, если судить по направлению тени от солнца. Но в голове не укладывается этот как Вы выразились, "патриархальный заборчик" и режим военного объекта(военная гавань). Можно предположить, что это конечный пункт путешествия (Крыжановка), но в то время там такого не было и быть не могло  :smileflag: 
Интересно выслушать оппонентов  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

http://delcampe.net/items?language=E&searchString=odessa%20&searchOptionForm
Здесь много интересного - не знаю что есть, а чего не хватает...

Берите и выкладывайте кому надо - это же не моё)) Всё в свободном доступе.

----------


## [email protected]

> http://delcampe.net/items?language=E&searchString=odessa%20&searchOptionForm
> *Здесь много интересного* - не знаю что есть, а чего не хватает...
> 
> Берите и выкладывайте кому надо - это же не моё)) Всё в свободном доступе.


 Даже Texas Odessa  имеется  :smileflag:

----------


## Serho

В списке экспонатов музея "Старая Одесса" есть чертежи Боффо дома Нарышкиных на Ольгиевской 1842г.  Кто-то знает  что это за дом?

----------


## Antique

> В списке экспонатов музея "Старая Одесса" есть чертежи Боффо дома Нарышкиных на Ольгиевской 1842г.  Кто-то знает где что это за дом?


 Не исключено, что имеется ввиду дворец Нарышкиных на Софиевской улице, который расположен на Софиевской почти на перекрёстке с Ольгиевской.

----------


## Aligvi

> 1938 г.
> Серия снимков на тему "Поход на пикник в Крыжановку". 
> Особо интересен снимок  №2 . Если я не ошибаюсь, это вид с Практической гавани на Торговую, 2.


 Да это тот самый вид, что Вы пишите. Снимки уникальные. 
Один из буксиров Одесского портоуправления ЧГМП включенный в состав ЧФ. Буксир в тот раз доставлял из Практической гавани снабжение и людей в место, где велось строительство 412-й береговой батареи. Это район Чабанки, там, где сейчас поставили мемориал донецким шахтерам, погибшим при обороне Одессы. По слухам, именно в том районе военно-морскими строителями был построен подземный туннель, от сооружений береговой батареи ведущий к кромке Черного моря. Видимо, снимки на пляже – в том месте!
 Я так думаю. 
С уважением,

----------


## mlch

> http://delcampe.net/items?language=E&searchString=odessa%20&searchOptionForm
> Здесь много интересного - не знаю что есть, а чего не хватает...
> 
> Берите и выкладывайте кому надо - это же не моё)) Всё в свободном доступе.


 


> Даже Texas Odessa  имеется


 И даже Владимир Ильич с сестрой. Видимо - на ступенях Потемкинской лестницы.  :smileflag: 

Хотя подборка, действительно, интересная.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Чтобы не гадать насчет имени буксира, даю его фото с носа и кормы.
Время: август 1938 г. Буксир запечатлен во время фотографирования результатов стрельб береговой батареи в Очакове.

----------


## Milkaway

> В списке экспонатов музея "Старая Одесса" есть чертежи Боффо дома Нарышкиных на Ольгиевской 1842г.  Кто-то знает  что это за дом?


 ... очень возможно, что это дом № 4 по пер. Ляпунова (Софиевскому)  - этот особняк с дорическими пилястрами принадлежал Ольге Нарышкиной, одной из дочерей Софии Потоцкой, о чем свидетельствует некий ,,Рапорт,, от 1838 г находящийся в фондах художественного музея ... на старинных картах видно, что Софиевский пер. тогда существовал в виде отростков и один из этих отростков вел от нынешнего переулка к Ольгиевской улице ...
 Из книги  ,,Аура одесских переулков,,.

----------


## Aligvi

> Чтобы не гадать насчет имени буксира, даю его фото с носа и кормы.
> Время: август 1938 г. Буксир запечатлен во время фотографирования результатов стрельб береговой батареи в Очакове.


 Интерсно. Спасибо. Флотские никогда не приводили литерно-цифровых обозначений призванных на военную подготовку судов. Но НП - это Николаевский Порт. Кстати, второй буксир, стоящий в Практической гавани имеет литерно-цифровое обозначение "НП-1"! Правда литера "П" закрыта мачтой шлюпки.  
С уважением,

----------


## Jorjic

> Снимок сделан с мостика буксира, что на фото №2.
> Самое смелое предположение-Пр.Гавань, учитывая , что снимки сделаны в один день (те же ялы, та же публика, т.е.военморы и женщины в шляпках на борту  ТОГО же БУКСИРА ), в одно время и, вероятно, в одном месте, это-Ю-З угол Практической гавани, если судить по направлению тени от солнца. Но в голове не укладывается этот как Вы выразились, "патриархальный заборчик" и режим военного объекта(военная гавань). Можно предположить, что это конечный пункт путешествия (Крыжановка), но в то время там такого не было и быть не могло 
> Интересно выслушать оппонентов


 А не может ли это быть Очаков? В моей практике часто встречались кадры, соседствующие на пленке, но разнесенные во времени.

----------


## exse

Odessa Oktober 1941:





Было?

----------


## chestnaya

Сорри, если было. 1, 2, 6 фото 1988, последнее - 1987, 4 - 1990 г.

----------


## Serho

> Не исключено, что имеется ввиду дворец Нарышкиных на Софиевской улице, который расположен на Софиевской почти на перекрёстке с Ольгиевской.


 Возможно , но очень смущает дата 1842 г. Потому как сторительство здания ОХМ относят к 1820-м годам.  Интересно куда делись  экспонаты музея "Старая Одесса"

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> А не может ли это быть Очаков? В моей практике часто встречались кадры, соседствующие на пленке, но разнесенные во времени.


 Утверждаю, что снимки №№1 и 2 сделаны в Практической гавани. Кроме времени суток и фигурантов обеих фотографий (женщины в шляпках, ребенок, пацаны в белых рубахах и т.д.), на фото 1  на левом борту буксира НП 1 спиной к нам сидит мужчина с голым торсом. На фото 2 его видно в той же позе у самого правого края фото, но в профиль. Причем в поход буксир НП 1 не ходил, а стоял у стенки. Вывод: фото 2  с "патриархальным заборчиком" сделано в Практической гавани  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Возможно , но очень смущает дата 1842 г. Потому как сторительство здания ОХМ относят к 1820-м годам.  Интересно куда делись  экспонаты музея "Старая Одесса"


 На 100% не уверен, но многое из того, что описано в каталогах "Старой Одессы" я видел в краеведческом.

----------


## Antique

> Возможно , но очень смущает дата 1842 г. Потому как сторительство здания ОХМ относят к 1820-м годам.


 В справочнике В.А. Пилявского также упоминается магазейн Л. Потоцкого на Ольгиевской / Пастера (арх. Даллаква, 1848). Я не знаю кто этот Потоцкий, но он должен был приходится родственником Нарышкиной. Не исключено, что её участок находился неподалёку или ранее принадлежал ей. По данным Пилявского в этом квартале находилось ещё несколько зданий (складов) построенных в 1930-1940-х годах, но они принадлежали иным владельцам: Боффо, Понцио, И. Филипакки.

----------


## Jina

> Чтобы не гадать насчет имени буксира, даю его фото с носа и кормы.
> Время: август 1938 г. Буксир запечатлен во время фотографирования результатов стрельб береговой батареи в Очакове.


 Как они добивались такой белизны кителя???!!Не имея стир.маш,Ванишей и проч!!
Откройте секрет!

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Как они добивались такой белизны кителя???!!Не имея стир.маш,Ванишей и проч!!
> Откройте секрет!


 Помню, что чехлы на фуражки, кителя и брюки предварительно замачивались с небольшим количеством хлорки (главное было не переборщить с дозой и хорошо хлорку растворить), а потом все это промывалось и  кипятились в выварке с хоз мылом (делалась мыльная стружка), латунные пуговицы и бляхи натирались пастой ГОИ на специальной планке, белые парусиновые полуботинки чистились зубным порошком, растворенным в воде до кашицы, с помощью зубной шетки   :smileflag: 

И, чтобы не тратить место впустую, добавлю 

Аркадия, 1938 г.

----------


## glbs

> Причем в поход буксир НП 1 не ходил, а стоял у стенки.


 Очень интересно!
Буксир НП1 будет потоплен 13 08 41 на р Буг в результате попадания бомбы.
А других видов порта у Вас нет?

----------


## Aligvi

> А не может ли это быть Очаков? В моей практике часто встречались кадры, соседствующие на пленке, но разнесенные во времени.


 Фотографии однозначно сделаны в Практической гавани. Видна ныне существующая лестница и здание, занимаемое тогда военными моряками по Торговой 2. Оно было стилизовано под старый замок. Сейчас его нет. Когда и кем это здание было разрушено? Может специалисты по истории города подскажут?
С уважением,

----------


## Aligvi

> Очень интересно!
> Буксир НП1 будет потоплен 13 08 41 на р Буг в результате попадания бомбы.
> А других видов порта у Вас нет?


 Это в соответствии со Справочником потерь. Я не уверен, что это тот, что на фото. 
Присоединяюсь к вопросу по поводу других видов порта и кораблей и судов!
С уважением,

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

Пересыпский Мост. Дом-Стена 2.

----------


## Antique

> Пересыпский Мост. Дом-Стена 2.


 Почему 2?

----------


## Trs

Да не 2, а 22...

----------


## Jorjic

> Это в соответствии со Справочником потерь. Я не уверен, что это тот, что на фото. 
> Присоединяюсь к вопросу по поводу других видов порта и кораблей и судов!
> С уважением,


 По-моему, на фото читается НП-4.

----------


## Jorjic

> Фотографии однозначно сделаны в Практической гавани. Видна ныне существующая лестница и здание, занимаемое тогда военными моряками по Торговой 2. Оно было стилизовано под старый замок. Сейчас его нет. Когда и кем это здание было построено и когда разрушено? Может специалисты по истории города подскажут?
> С уважением,


 Вы имеете в виду фото №2. А на фото №1 никаких опознавательных примет нет.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Почему 2?


 Ну первый -недалеко от Дюка...кстати есть и третий-на Бугаевке.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ну первый -недалеко от Дюка...кстати есть и третий-на Бугаевке.


 Отакэ)
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1550966&p=32087210&viewfull=1#post32087210

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Отакэ)
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1550966&p=32087210&viewfull=1#post32087210


 Значит я нашел Восьмой !

----------


## Ричар

> Значит я нашел Восьмой !


 И где?Адрес можно?

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> И где?Адрес можно?


  Мой пост с фото на предыдущей странице. Дом напротив конечной остановки 7-го трамвая.

----------


## Aligvi

> Вы имеете в виду фото №2. А на фото №1 никаких опознавательных примет нет.


 На фото 1 просматривается часть литерно-цифрового наименования буксира, стоящего у причала - "НП-1". Только приходится напрячь воображение, чтобы додумать литеру "П" скрытую за мачтой. 
На фото 2, где буксир, оказавшийся на следующих фотографиях "НП-4", стоит бортом, четко просматривается ныне существующая лестница от Армянского переулка на Бульвар Жванецкого (в "девичестве" Комсомольский), где справа виден дом Русова (Торговая, д.2), стилизованный под замок, где и располагался штаб военно-морских строительных соединений. 
О нем и спрашивал. Не имею данных о том, когда этот дом был разрушен? Может кто-то подскажет?
С уважением,

----------


## Ричар

> Мой пост с фото на предыдущей странице. Дом напротив конечной остановки 7-го трамвая.


 Ну первый -недалеко от Дюка...кстати есть и третий-на Бугаевке. 

На Бугаёвке где?

----------


## Videlicit

Где это могло быть?

Румынские солдаты передвигаются у разрушенного дома в Одессе

----------


## OMF

> Где это могло быть?
> 
> [IMG]<a href="http://waralbum.ru/131613/"><img src="http://waralbum.ru/show/131613.jpg" width="700" height="494" title="Посмотреть в полном размере" alt="" border="0"/></a><br/>Румынские солдаты передвигаются у разрушенного дома в Одессе[/IMG]


 Это могло быть в любой точке - от Сталинграда до Берлина... В Одессе - может быть Лиманчик, может быть Сахалинчик, но может быть и любой завод.

----------


## Videlicit

> Это могло быть в любой точке - от Сталинграда до Берлина... В Одессе - может быть Лиманчик, может быть Сахалинчик, но может быть и любой завод.


 с Берлином немного перегнул ... конечно

вроде знакомое место, где это сейчас?

----------


## Antique

> где справа виден дом Русова (Торговая, д.2), стилизованный под замок, где и располагался штаб военно-морских строительных соединений. О нем и спрашивал. Не имею данных о том, когда этот дом был разрушен? Может кто-то подскажет?


 Дом Руссова следующий. 

№2, это дом Де-Азарта. На 14.08.1942 он ещё был целым, а на 30.07.1944 был уже повреждён.

----------


## Antique

> Ну первый -недалеко от Дюка...кстати есть и третий-на Бугаевке.


 Этих зданий множество. Не вижу ничего странного в косом угле... Удивительно, как из довольно обыденной вещи сделали нечто якобы удивительное.

----------


## VicTur

> Значит я нашел Восьмой !


 Наверное, всё-таки девятый. Потому что есть ещё Островидова, 37:



Но плюсик вы всё равно заслужили.

----------


## Лысый0

> Вложение 5588878
> 
> Вложение 5588890 Вложение 5588891


 Как по мне, это Степовая угол Дальницкая.

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, посещаемость ОдессаСтори падает каждый день. Обидно вдвойне...

----------


## chestnaya

> Кстати, посещаемость ОдессаСтори падает каждый день. Обидно вдвойне...


 Этого следовало ожидать.
То, что делал brassl, было большой работой, которая давала свои плоды.
В частности, на каждой странице форума нет традиционного сообщения 
"Есть обновления. Заходите." 
И рабочая ссылка в подписи.

----------


## Лысый0

> Этого следовало ожидать.
> То, что делал brassl, было большой работой, которая давала свои плоды.
> В частности, на каждой странице форума нет традиционного сообщения 
> "Есть обновления. Заходите." 
> И рабочая ссылка в подписи.


 Незаменимые бывают... Даже не знаю, что можно предложить... Жертвенность вряд ли восполнима...

----------


## chestnaya

> Незаменимые бывают... Даже не знаю, что можно предложить... Жертвенность вряд ли восполнима...


 На жертвы готовы многие. Работать не хочет никто.

----------


## Лысый0

> На жертвы готовы многие. Работать не хочет никто.


 Это работа даже без морального стимула... и как ее назвать. Эх нет того романтизьма (С).

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5588995

Текст на обороте: 7 станция, корпус №2, к. №1

----------


## Ричар

> Это могло быть в любой точке - от Сталинграда до Берлина... В Одессе - может быть Лиманчик, может быть Сахалинчик, но может быть и любой завод.


 Румыны в Берлине врядли.А в Одессе да где угодно.

----------


## Jina

> Незаменимые бывают... Даже не знаю, что можно предложить... Жертвенность вряд ли восполнима...


 Согласна с вами.Про незаменимых.
Отдайте Стори brassel.
Зная,что проект его,он ни за что его не бросит.А он,действительно,работал самоотверженно.

----------


## Малиновский

> Согласна с вами.Про незаменимых.
> Отдайте Стори brassel.
> Зная,что проект его,он ни за что его не бросит.А он,действительно,работал самоотверженно.


 
Так у него его,никто не забирал.Вы следите за темой ?Он сам отказался!

----------


## Малиновский

> Вложение 5588878
> 
> Вложение 5588890 Вложение 5588891


 Но эти фото здесь постились по многу раз.Ребята,ну вы хотя бы на Одессастори заходите посмотреть....Реально,фотографии которых тут еще небыло,могут храниться в семейных альбомах,в архивах музеев,но уж точно не на сайтах в открытом доступе.

----------


## Пушкин

> Так у него его,никто не забирал.Вы следите за темой ?Он сам отказался!


  Ни отчего он не отказывался, просто стоит лишний раз человеку спасибо сказать...

----------


## Antique

Ещё одна неприятная новость: планируется надстройка двумя этажами (второй - мансардный) одного из флигелей дома Вагнера на Дерибасовской/Екатерининской/Ланжероновской. 
Одесса продолжает превращаться в Шанхай. Дворы дома и так искажены перестройками, но это уже слишком...

----------


## феерический

Я так и знал, что это будет очередная гостиница...

----------


## OMF

> Ещё одна неприятная новость: планируется надстройка двумя этажами (второй - мансардный) одного из флигелей дома Вагнера на Дерибасовской/Екатерининской/Ланжероновской. http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-rekonstruiruyut-chast-doma-vagnera-tam--024091/
> 
> Одесса продолжает превращаться в Шанхай. Дворы дома и так искажены перестройками, но это уже слишком...


 Вполне возможно, что это наконец превратит Дерибасовскую или Екатерининскую или Ланжероновскую в подобие архитектурного ансамбля, хотя бы и только по высоте зданий. Пока что эти улицы напоминают, график температуры гриппозного больного  - то 2 этажа, то 4, то опять 2 или 3.

Вдогонку, прочитав саму статью, понял, что улучшения внешнего вида улиц так и не будет, а все строительство - ЕСЛИ будет - сосредоточится во дворе.

----------


## Antique

> Вполне возможно, что это наконец превратит Дерибасовскую или Екатерининскую или Ланжероновскую в подобие архитектурного ансамбля, хотя бы и только по высоте зданий.


 В историческома центре "отстрелялись" сто лет назад, а сейчас не актуально.





> Пока что эти улицы напоминают, график температуры гриппозного больного  - то 2 этажа, то 4, то опять 2 или 3.


 Добро пожаловать в Одессу.

----------


## Jorjic

> В историческома центре "отстрелялись" сто лет назад, а сейчас не актуально.
> Добро пожаловать в Одессу.


 Да не встревайте. Издалека же лучше видно.

----------


## brassl

> Но эти фото здесь постились по многу раз.Ребята,ну вы хотя бы на Одессастори заходите посмотреть....Реально,фотографии которых тут еще небыло,могут храниться в семейных альбомах,в архивах музеев,но уж точно не на сайтах в открытом доступе.


 А не согласен  :smileflag: 
Первой фото у нас в Архиве нет (выложу внизу, потому что exse затер свой пост). Он же прошелся по уже "выбитому" сайту и нашел одесские фото, снять в хорошем качестве можно часа за полтора (делюсь  :smileflag: ). Перед новым годом я сам на уже "выбитом-перевыбитом" сайте нашел обновления в виде серии фото Николая Второго в Одессе. Так что в сетке еще много чего есть. Искать надо. 
PS Всем спасибо за добрые слова в адрес моей роботы.

----------


## Малиновский

> А не согласен 
> Первой фото у нас в Архиве нет (выложу внизу, потому что exse затер свой пост). Он же прошелся по уже "выбитому" сайту и нашел одесские фото, снять в хорошем качестве можно часа за полтора (делюсь ). Перед новым годом я сам на уже "выбитом-перевыбитом" сайте нашел обновления в виде серии фото Николая Второго в Одессе. Так что в сетке еще много чего есть. Искать надо. 
> PS Всем спасибо за добрые слова в адрес моей роботы.
> 
> Вложение 5593117 Вложение 5593121


 От это да!Таки правы.Признаю ошибку!-)

----------


## Лысый0

> Да не встревайте. Издалека же лучше видно.


 Лицом к лицу, лица не увидать.... (С)

----------


## Screech

В сети очень много всего ещё есть.Я подозреваю,что тысячами.
Немного отступлю от темы.Уверен всем тут будет интересно окунуться в ту эпоху,хоть и не в Одессу,а в Париж.
Париж в цвете начало 20 века http://mixstuff.ru/archives/16578

----------


## Aligvi

> Дом Руссова следующий. 
> 
> №2, это дом Де-Азарта. На 14.08.1942 он ещё был целым, а на 30.07.1944 был уже повреждён.


 Спасибо. Слышал от ветерана, что при освобождении Одессы дом еще был. Давно это было. Не спрашивал в каком состоянии дом тогда находился. 
С уважением,

----------


## GAK

> На 100% не уверен, но многое из того, что описано в каталогах "Старой Одессы" я видел в краеведческом.


 В краеведческий попали гравюры, в архиве есть чертежи, в т.ч. оперного, многое просто сожгли почему-то перед эвакуацией.

----------


## Serho

В архиве нет

----------


## Serho

Кто-нибудь знает о первых пивных погребах  Енни ?

----------


## mlch

А такой фотографии вроде не было еще на форуме?

----------


## Никотиныч

В продолжение темы домов-стен... Нашел еще один такой дом, - Михайловская площадь, 15... Безусловно он не такой эффектный как "главный" наш дом-стена в Воронцовском, но по своему оригинален и симпатичен... Только отснял его, вечером обработаю и выложу фото...

----------


## Jorjic

> А такой фотографии вроде не было еще на форуме?


 Вроде, говорили, что в СССР секса нет. 
Ша! Это не для дискуссии.
Кстати, выложила *vieanna*.

----------


## Никотиныч

Фото дома на Михайловской площади, 15.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот недавнее приятное приобретение. Материал обкладок - алюминий, в то время дорогой металл.

----------


## malyutka_e

А что вы скажете про эту фотографию времен оккупации? Ни ресторана, ни фуникулера. Загадка.

----------


## Лысый0

> А что вы скажете про эту фотографию времен оккупации? Ни ресторана, ни фуникулера. Загадка.


 Ни то, ни то не попадают в кадр... Ты суслика видишь? (С).

----------


## malyutka_e

Включите зрительную память и глазомер :smileflag:  Вот картинки в помощь. С рестораном понятно- там играли музыканты, а где фуникулер?

----------


## VicTur

> Включите зрительную память и глазомер Вот картинки в помощь. С рестораном понятно- там играли музыканты, а где фуникулер?


 Насчёт ресторана не знаю, а вот фуникулёр точно правее края кадра.

----------


## VicTur

Изданные А. С. Фридманом книги по архитектуре.
Заказывать можно у меня или непосредственно у Фридмана.

----------


## Jorjic

> Включите зрительную память и глазомер Вот картинки в помощь. С рестораном понятно- там играли музыканты, а где фуникулер?


 Посмотрите какое расстояние от павильона фуникулера до парапета. Вот там, видимо, и было Cafe DUCEDERICELIE.

----------


## exse

Когда-то попадалось фото этого же кафе перед фуникулером, но снято было с другой точки.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Посмотрите какое расстояние от павильона фуникулера до парапета. Вот там, видимо, и было Cafe DUCEDERICELIE.


 Значит, он стоял впритык к фуникулеру.

----------


## Лысый0

> Включите зрительную память и глазомер Вот картинки в помощь. С рестораном понятно- там играли музыканты, а где фуникулер?


 Масштабируйте и линеечку под фото... Шо Вы такой паникер?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Масштабируйте и линеечку под фото... Шо Вы такой паникер?


 Просто испугался за фуникулер, неужели румыны и его развалили, или это было до них, в 16-м веке. :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Господа!
Это только у меня Одессастори открываться не желает? Или общая проблема?

----------


## [email protected]

> Господа!
> Это только у меня Одессастори открываться не желает? Или общая проблема?


 У меня открывается)

----------


## Скрытик

Сейчас подлечим...

Готово, была проблемка в базе...

----------


## Скрытик

Ну вот, очередная надстройка. Когда уже эти уроды нажрутся? Штербуль не треснет от бабла???
http://dumskaya.net/news/iz-doma-na-deribasovskoj-vyselyat-vseh-gilcov-i--024129/

----------


## GAK

> В архиве нет


 Оригиналы чертежей из музея "Старая Одесса" были после войны переданы в киевский институту (сейчас название точно не воспроизведу - архитектурный, приектный, да это уже и неважно). НО лет уже 10 назад по требованию из Одессы они были возвращены в Одессу, попали в Облуправление охранны объектов культурного наследия (ныне - Штербуль), где из отличных ксерокопий их была ДАЖЕ УСТРОЕНА ВЫСТАВКА (там я и видел проект оперного  - Фельнера и Гельмера, и многое др.). Но т.к. управление Штербуль решило, что они нен могут содержать столь ценные материалы (да и условий нет), то их отправили в Одесский облархив...

----------


## malyutka_e

Блог с одесскими дверями: http://syrikat.blogspot.com/search/l...81%D1%81%D1%8B

----------


## malyutka_e

Почти все из этого уже история.

----------


## heffalump1974

А такое было? (третье фото сверху; корабли с флагами расцвечивания)
http://vijsko.milua.org/Grytsenko_Flot_Odesa.html

----------


## SaMoVar

Облэнерго не стало ждать и в наглую начало стройку подстанции в парке Шевченко. Разрешений нет! Землеотвода нет!

----------


## Aligvi

> А что вы скажете про эту фотографию времен оккупации? Ни ресторана, ни фуникулера. Загадка.


 Ресторан на смотровой площадке у лестницы появился после Великой Отечественной! И назывался он "Маяк".  О сим есть записанные на диктофон воспоминания 22 совершенно не знавших друг друга ветеранов-одесситов разных возрастов, которые кто кушал там мороженное, а кто и потреблял спиртное... 
С уважением,

----------


## Aligvi

> Посмотрите какое расстояние от павильона фуникулера до парапета. Вот там, видимо, и было Cafe DUCEDERICELIE.


 [IMG]http://www.facebook.com/groups/168792266481678/permalink/575432949150939/#!/aligvi
[/IMG]1944 год. Советские моряки на совершенно свободной смотровой площадке. А фаникулер на месте

----------


## Скрытик

> Ресторан на смотровой площадке у лестницы появился после Великой Отечественной! И назывался он "Маяк".


  Ну появился он немного раньше  :smileflag: 
Это не совсем похоже на послевоенные годы, да?
http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=91&pid=20847#top_display_media

----------


## Aligvi

> Ну появился он немного раньше 
> Это не совсем похоже на послевоенные годы, да?
> http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=91&pid=20847#top_display_media


 Но то заведение и не называлось "Маяк", я так думаю.
 Просто возник вопрос про то, что был ресторан на смотровой площадке при румынах. Так его там не было! Где-то есть фотографии с позирующими румынами, так в том месте вбиты рельсы, а выход на смотровую площадку вообще отгорожен забором. 
С уважением,

----------


## malyutka_e

> Но то заведение и не называлось "Маяк", я так думаю.
>  Просто возник вопрос про то, что был ресторан на смотровой площадке при румынах. Так его там не было! Где-то есть фотографии с позирующими румынами, так в том месте вбиты рельсы, а выход на смотровую площадку вообще отгорожен забором. 
> С уважением,


 Посмотрите пост #19954. Там есть фото места, где был ресторан:

----------


## Алик Савенков

Хочу выложить пару фотографий первого еврейского кладбища, в архиве вроде бы их нет.
Вторую не могу вставить, слишком большая.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 5609504Хочу выложить пару фотографий первого еврейского кладбища, в архиве вроде бы их нет.
> Вторую не могу вставить, слишком большая.


 У кого-то квартира была с видом на кладбище, а сейчас на вольер.

----------


## Jorjic

> Хочу выложить пару фотографий первого еврейского кладбища, в архиве вроде бы их нет.
> Вторую не могу вставить, слишком большая.


 Ну так можно же уменьшить или выложить через файлообменник, например, pixs.ru.

----------


## kafkastr

> Вложение 5609504Хочу выложить пару фотографий первого еврейского кладбища, в архиве вроде бы их нет.
> Вторую не могу вставить, слишком большая.


 
 Эти дома на снимке - по какой улице?

----------


## GAK

> Облэнерго не стало ждать и в наглую начало стройку подстанции в парке Шевченко. Разрешений нет! Землеотвода нет!


 И ничего сделать нельзя?

----------


## Алик Савенков

> И ничего сделать нельзя?


 Сейчас попробую.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Вот получилось вроде бы.

----------


## Алик Савенков

А вот что осталось от первого еврейского кладбища со стороны Водопроводной.

----------


## GAK

> Вот получилось вроде бы.
> Вложение 5610909


  Видно, что фото с экспозиции; где она?

----------


## GAK

> Вот получилось вроде бы.
> Вложение 5610909


 А ещё есть? Очень интересно!

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Ну первый -недалеко от Дюка...кстати есть и третий-на Бугаевке. 
> 
> На Бугаёвке где?


  Тут где-то был адрес на страницах.



> Этих зданий множество. Не вижу ничего странного в косом угле... Удивительно, как из довольно обыденной вещи сделали нечто якобы удивительное.


  Не удивительное а просто обращающее на себя внимание.



> Наверное, всё-таки девятый. Потому что есть ещё Островидова, 37:
> 
> Вложение 5588874
> 
> Но плюсик вы всё равно заслужили.


  Про Островидова не знал !



> Кстати, посещаемость ОдессаСтори падает каждый день. Обидно вдвойне...


 ...а как там зарегится -то ???

----------


## Скрытик

> ...а как там зарегится -то ???


  Написать об этом тут или мне.
Зарегил, подробности в ЛС

----------


## malyutka_e

> Видно, что фото с экспозиции; где она?


 Эта "экспозиция" из все той-же книги Пойзнера и Губаря "Первые одесские кладбища"

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Написать об этом тут или мне.
> Зарегил, подробности в ЛС


 Благодарю !

----------


## mlch

Чуть больше шести лет теме, почти двадцать тысяч сообщений, тысячная страница (у меня на экране, по крайней мере).
ИМХО - немало.  :smileflag:  Особенно учитывая, что флудом тут *почти* не занимаются.

----------


## Milkaway

> Чуть больше шести лет теме, почти двадцать тысяч сообщений, тысячная страница (у меня на экране, по крайней мере).
> ИМХО - немало.  Особенно учитывая, что флудом тут *почти* не занимаются.


 ... значит, есть повод! ... ну, за первую 1000!!! ...

----------


## Viktor 7

Ну и мне ,как многолетнему читателю  на тысячной отметиться....  http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b8528886m/f1.zoom.....обратите внимание на состояние фасада ....и это 1886год....

----------


## Ника-1

...однако ...! год впечатляет.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

Это тоже неплохо сохранилось.

----------


## Antique

Флигель дома Дуниной на Коблевской, 43 за основным зданием, вид с соседнего участка. 

На фасаде трещины:

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Видно, что фото с экспозиции; где она?


 Это фото из книги Первые кладбища Одессы.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> А ещё есть? Очень интересно!


 Есть.Целая книга.По возможности буду сканировать и выкладывать

----------


## Aligvi

Столкновение трамвая с поездом на Пересыпи 1891
Как то у Вас сложно со вставкой фотографий. На других форумах - проще

----------


## Screech

> Ну и мне ,как многолетнему читателю  на тысячной отметиться....  http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b8528886m/f1.zoom.....обратите внимание на состояние фасада ....и это 1886год....


 Помню тут кто-то подсказывал...как скопировать фото в макс разрешении?

----------


## Antique

> Столкновение трамвая с поездом на Пересыпи 1891


 Конки, трамвая ещё не было.

----------


## Screech

Сложно искать среди 309 фото.Может и было,но выложу

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Одесса 1941*

----------


## МилаяЗлюка

> Сложно искать среди 309 фото.Может и было,но выложу


 супер !  можете подсказать название улицы на первом фото.. теряюсь в догадках

----------


## Vitali P

> супер !  можете подсказать название улицы на первом фото.. теряюсь в догадках


  Верхнее фото ранее выкладывал exse пост #19888 стр 995. Это Ласточкина/Ланжероновская, вид от Оперного театра в сторону Екатерининской и дальше. Театр справа и сзади от фотографа.

----------


## Vitali P

Не знаю было ли. Французские моряки на Приморском бульваре с одесситками, 1971 год. Может кто из форумчан и форумчанок случайно узнает себя или своих знакомых, друзей, родственников.

----------


## Good++++

С юбилеем, 1000 страницей и 20000 сообщением...
За эти годы мы Одессу еще больше потеряли...

----------


## [email protected]

> С юбилеем, 1000 страницей и 20000 сообщением...
> За эти годы мы Одессу еще больше потеряли...


  Это твоя лучшая тема. Замечу, что интересна она довольно таки узкому кругу форумчан, к сожалению.
Считаю необходимым сохранять как архитектуру Одессы, так и её дух. В данной теме этот дух имеется..

----------


## Никотиныч

Вот насчет узкого круга не согласен... Категорически! Я, к примеру, редко высказываюсь в этой теме, просто мало что интересного знаю об Одессе. НО! Всегда читаю при входе, это одна из самых любимых тем на форуме. Думаю, таких как я немало.

----------


## Deck42

> Вот насчет узкого круга не согласен... Категорически! Я, к примеру, редко высказываюсь в этой теме, просто мало что интересного знаю об Одессе. НО! Всегда читаю при входе, это одна из самых любимых тем на форуме. Думаю, таких как я немало.


 Согласен, не являясь коренным одесситом, очень люблю смотреть старые фильмы, фото, особенно тех мест которые знаешь сейчас.

----------


## [email protected]

> Вот насчет узкого круга не согласен... Категорически! Я, к примеру, редко высказываюсь в этой теме, *просто мало что интересного знаю об Одесс*е. НО! Всегда читаю при входе, это одна из самых любимых тем на форуме. Думаю, таких как я немало.


 Я именно об этом.

----------


## grudinovker

добрый день) если у кого-нибудь есть фотографии внутри нашей синагоги в "бытиё её" спортзалом, поделитесь, пожалуйста, спс)

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Огромное спасибо Уважаемому Good++++ за прекрасную тему, а также архивариусам этой темы и, вернувшись к первому посту,




> Хочется в этой теме собрать все воспоминания за Одессу, которой больше нет... 
> ... 
> О дворах, о семьях, о нравах... 
> ...Давайте подкреплять рассказы семейными фотографиями...


 выкладываю фото 
1940 г.
Пироговская, 5 (там отец снимал комнату). 
Пацанята со двора, может кто-то кого-то и и узнает ...(бабушек и дедушек )

----------


## GAK

> Есть.Целая книга.По возможности буду сканировать и выкладывать


 Заранее БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Заранее БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!


 Так brassl уже пару месяцев выкладывает фото из этой книги !

----------


## Моня-Одесса

> Вот насчет узкого круга не согласен... Категорически! Я, к примеру, редко высказываюсь в этой теме, просто мало что интересного знаю об Одессе. НО! Всегда читаю при входе, это одна из самых любимых тем на форуме. Думаю, таких как я немало.


 Полностью с Вами соглашусь!!!! Я тоже в этой теме только читатель,но частый!!!!

----------


## Дан-ная

> Полностью с Вами соглашусь!!!! Я тоже в этой теме только читатель,но частый!!!!


  Я тоже тему читаю каждый день. Много нового узнала. Тема, интересная, нужная, познавательная.

----------


## Никотиныч

> Я именно об этом.


 Долголетия и желания делиться тем кто знает))

----------


## Antique

Однако жаль, что читатели редко становятся и исследователями.

----------


## Моня-Одесса

> Однако жаль, что читатели редко становятся и исследователями.


 Каждому свое!!!!

----------


## Antique

> Каждому свое!!!!


 Ну так если есть интерес к теме, то значит это и есть своё. Посеянные семена должны давать всходы.

----------


## heffalump1974

> текст поскипан


 А кто может подсказать, что там за будка на Таможенной (второе фото, где румыны среди брошенной на Польском спуске техники?)

----------


## Serho

> Не исключено, что имеется ввиду дворец Нарышкиных на Софиевской улице, который расположен на Софиевской почти на перекрёстке с Ольгиевской.


 Нашел описание поподробней.  2-х этажноый дом генерала Льва Александровича Нарышкина.(план 1кв. Софиевская, Ольгиевская,  Херсонская, Конная) ул. Ольгиевская №29. Арх. Ф.К. Боффо, 1842г.  № 29

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Так brassl уже пару месяцев выкладывает фото из этой книги !


 Он что выложил хоть одну фотографию с первого еврейского кладбища? Я что-то пропустил ? Повторяюсь?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Он что выложил хоть одну фотографию с первого еврейского кладбища? Я что-то пропустил ? Повторяюсь?


 Он просто до них не дошел

----------


## Antique

> Нашел описание поподробней.  2-х этажноый дом генерала Льва Александровича Нарышкина.(план 1кв. Софиевская, Ольгиевская,  Херсонская, Конная) ул. Ольгиевская №29. Арх. Ф.К. Боффо, 1842г.  № 29


 Спасибо, интересная информация. Однако здесь наблюдается некоторая противоречивость - №29 находится не в 1-м квартале, а в квартале у Нежинской.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Он просто до них не дошел


 Поэтому я и начал сканировать их, а не первое христианское.

----------


## grudinovker

насчет синагоги так никто и не откликнулся

----------


## GAK

> Так brassl уже пару месяцев выкладывает фото из этой книги !


 Так что-то перестал

----------


## Vitali P

Интересная находка! В архиве такой нет, есть две похожие- Willy Pragher(а)   фото # 1 июнь 1943 года фото #2 июнь 1943 года

----------


## Antique

Дом Маврокордато на Греческой / Екатерининской. Под карнизом образовались многочисленные трещины:

----------


## Jorjic

Некоторое время назад ко мне попала рукопись воспоминаний человека, детство которого прошло в Одессе и который сохранил о ней самые теплые воспоминания. Я ее тогда прочитал и отложил в архив - мне она показалась несколько графоманской. В то же время чем-то она меня зацепила. Это воспоминания моего ровесника (может на пару лет старше), жившего буквально рядом, человека примерно того же круга. Меня поразила разница наших миров. Поэтому я позволил себе отредактировать и опубликовать отрывки из этих воспоминаний, которые, на мой взгляд, могут представлять интерес для форумчан. 
Это первая моя публикация на Odessa Story World, так что прошу извинить за возможные огрехи - форматирование там не самое удобное. Вот ссылка.

----------


## chestnaya

http://dumskaya.net/news/odessa-na-prodagu-za-yuvelirnyj-zavod-prosyat-43-024209/

----------


## Скрытик

Спасибо огромное!
Я очень жалею, что в свое время не записывал рассказы ныне покойного Юрия Дмитриевича Руссо. Сколько он нам рассказывал про военную и послевоенную Одессу! Увы, мы не сразу ценим историю, пока молоды...

----------


## SaMoVar

Да что ж такое! Опять наши власти отличились. Может наших чиновников продавать начать для пополнения бюджета? Так кто ж их купит? Ещё доплачивать придётся...

----------


## Jina

> Это первая моя публикация на Odessa Story World,Вот ссылка.


 Спасибо огромное!
Прочитала с интересом и удовольствием!!

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, регистрироваться на OSW можно самому. И с удовольствием ждем новых публикаций.

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо огромное!
> Я очень жалею, что в свое время не записывал рассказы ныне покойного Юрия Дмитриевича Руссо. Сколько он нам рассказывал про военную и послевоенную Одессу! Увы, мы не сразу ценим историю, пока молоды...


 Да уж. Очень много кануло навсегда. Безумно жаль.

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5632432

1947 г. Это "Лондонская"?

----------


## феерический

> Вложение 5632432
> 
> 1947 г. Это "Лондонская"?


 Вероятно. Или внутренний дворик во дворце моряков.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Вероятно. Или внутренний дворик во дворце моряков.


 может оно?
http://odessa-life.od.ua/upload/image/dsc04366_(2).jpg

----------


## феерический

> может оно?
> http://odessa-life.od.ua/upload/image/dsc04366_(2).jpg


 Оно. Это 100% Лондонская.

----------


## Лысый0

> Оно. Это 100% Лондонская.


 Всем СПАСИБО  :smileflag: . Пальмы значительно подросли....

----------


## Antique

> Оно. Это 100% Лондонская.


 Между прочим, по ссылке, которую вы цитируете, расположена фотография Новой биржи.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Господа-Хорошие можно вопросик, когда могла происходить  "резня" ментов на Молдаванке?
описано в воспоминаниях Александр Дорошенко (http://odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/moldovanka.html)

"По-моему, был воскресный день и была событиям этим какая-то причина, но, конечно, несущественная, сравнительно с тем, что произошло. Я не видел происходящего - мама меня заперла в доме. Но из рассказов ребят со двора, из разговоров взрослых я многое узнал. Кого-то обидели в милиции. Собралась толпа. Она пыталась достать милиционера, виновного в происшедшем, и он, защищаясь, выстрелил в воздух, при этом ранив кого-то. Милиционера вытащили из отделения милиции и растерзали на улице. Что-то случилось после этого с толпой, что-то в ней требовало выхода. Как и всегда, действовали очень немногие - толпа в гипнотическом состоянии их сопровождала, переживая, ужасаясь и радуясь напряжению и крови. Стали останавливать трамваи, спускавшиеся от Заставы к Степовой. Из трамваев вытаскивали попадавшихся милиционеров и убивали. Это продолжалось очень долго, пока не вмешались из центра."

----------


## Лысый0

> Господа-Хорошие можно вопросик, когда могла происходить  "резня" ментов на Молдаванке?
> описано в воспоминаниях Александр Дорошенко (http://odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/moldovanka.html)
> 
> "По-моему, был воскресный день и была событиям этим какая-то причина, но, конечно, несущественная, сравнительно с тем, что произошло. Я не видел происходящего - мама меня заперла в доме. Но из рассказов ребят со двора, из разговоров взрослых я многое узнал. Кого-то обидели в милиции. Собралась толпа. Она пыталась достать милиционера, виновного в происшедшем, и он, защищаясь, выстрелил в воздух, при этом ранив кого-то. Милиционера вытащили из отделения милиции и растерзали на улице. Что-то случилось после этого с толпой, что-то в ней требовало выхода. Как и всегда, действовали очень немногие - толпа в гипнотическом состоянии их сопровождала, переживая, ужасаясь и радуясь напряжению и крови. Стали останавливать трамваи, спускавшиеся от Заставы к Степовой. Из трамваев вытаскивали попадавшихся милиционеров и убивали. Это продолжалось очень долго, пока не вмешались из центра."


 1961 или 62. Где-то уже обсуждалось. Все началось с солдатика в магазине на Степовой. Живых свидетелей еще навалом.

----------


## феерический

> Межу прочим, по ссылке, которую вы цитируете, расположена фотография Новой биржи.


 аааа...... я попался. внутренний дворик филармонии( ошибся.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Межу прочим, по ссылке, которую вы цитируете, расположена фотография Новой биржи.


 Ну да, это дворик филармонии, когда-то "Интерклуб", а сейчас ресторан то ли "Ришелье", то ли "Bernardazzi". Когда выложил фото 
http://odessa-life.od.ua/upload/image/dsc04366_(2).jpg , то подумал, что и так понятно  :smileflag:

----------


## Гражданин А.

> 1961 или 62. Где-то уже обсуждалось. Все началось с солдатика в магазине на Степовой. Живых свидетелей еще навалом.


 Спасибо за наводку ... посмотрю в форуме

----------


## Antique

Некто выкупил дом Габаевой на Уютной, 4 и продаёт его. Причём в  объявлении прилагается эскиз фасада после предлагаемой реконструкции. Очередной тихий ужас, здание будет "уничтожено" такой надстройкой. 

там же сообщается год постройки здания - 1905-й.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Господа, где есть информация про Еврейскую Одессу до 1917 года, места проживания, учёбы, распространённые фамилии.
Просмотрел некоторые сайты, много общей информации, а деталей нет ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Спасибо за наводку ... посмотрю в форуме


 ... а еще можно посмотреть книжку №3,,Вне закона,,  из серии ,, Бандитская Одесса,, Файтельберг-Бланка - там есть глава ,,Восстание,, на Молдаванке,, , где буквально по часам расписан весь ход событий 18 декабря 1960 года и его последствия ...

----------


## ruslanyd

> Облэнерго не стало ждать и в наглую начало стройку подстанции в парке Шевченко. Разрешений нет! Землеотвода нет!


 Строительство-в-парке-шевченко
Новые подробности незаконной стройки в парке Шевченко
Непонятное строительство на склоне у парка Шевченко

----------


## OMF

> Да что ж такое! Опять наши власти отличились. Может наших чиновников продавать начать для пополнения бюджета? Так кто ж их купит? Ещё доплачивать придётся...


 Если ты так возмущаешься, то расскажи всем, как наполнить городской бюджет, если местных налогов у вас нет, а не, что есть - не платят, Киев деньги выделяет по остаточному принципу, свою валюту пока не ввели... Если и есть у вас местный торговый налог, то он тоже больше уходит в бюджет области, т.к. все крупные ТРЦ находятся на областной территории, налогов на недвижимость нет... А дороги надо делать, городской транспорт хоть как-то, но дотировать, учителям и врачам и дворникам хоть что-то, но платить.

----------


## Jorjic

> Если ты так возмущаешься, то расскажи всем, как наполнить городской бюджет, если местных налогов у вас нет, а не, что есть - не платят...


 Да ладно уж, помрем мы тут как-нибудь сами. Знаем, отлично знаем, что ситуация безвыходная. Нам это оттуда все время радостно объясняют и предлагают сидеть тихо и не рыпаться.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Если ты так возмущаешься, то расскажи всем, как наполнить городской бюджет


  Всё элементарно просто.
 Не воровать и не давать другим красть.

----------


## Jina

> Если ты так возмущаешься, то расскажи всем, как наполнить городской бюджет, если местных налогов у вас нет, а не, что есть - не платят, Киев деньги выделяет по остаточному принципу, свою валюту пока не ввели... Если и есть у вас местный торговый налог, то он тоже больше уходит в бюджет области, т.к. все крупные ТРЦ находятся на областной территории, налогов на недвижимость нет... А дороги надо делать, городской транспорт хоть как-то, но дотировать, учителям и врачам и дворникам хоть что-то, но платить.


   Вас это меньше всех касается.

----------


## OMF

> Вас это меньше всех касается.


 Во-первых, не надо хамить, во-вторых, Вы не знаете, какие у меня есть интересы в городе, в-третьих, если нечего сказать по существу, то лучше промолчать.

----------


## brassl

> Во-первых, не надо хамить, во-вторых, Вы не знаете, какие у меня есть интересы в городе, в-третьих, если нечего сказать по существу, то лучше промолчать.


 Да не хамит она. Где Вы видели в Одессе отремонтированную дорогу простоявшую в хорошем состоянии больше года? Какие интересы города? Мне бы Вашу наивность, и это без подколки, действительно завидую, если Ваша наивность искренняя, а не как в старой украинской пословице  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

> Всё элементарно просто.
>  Не воровать и не давать другим красть.


 Вы сами в это верите..?Как это не воровать...а ещё тем более не давать другим(это вообще свинство)...ни когда не встречал людей которые не воровали...интересно было бы посмотреть.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вы сами в это верите..?Как это не воровать...а ещё тем более не давать другим(это вообще свинство)...ни когда не встречал людей которые не воровали...интересно было бы посмотреть.


 На Приморском бульваре ему памятник воздвигли. 
Ещё в 1828 году.

----------


## Киров

> На Приморском бульваре ему памятник воздвигли. 
> Ещё в 1828 году.


 Вспомнилось.На Кондитерской фабрике стоял бюст Розы Люксембург и работники говорили:"У нас  не ворует только Роза-потому что у неё рук нет"

----------


## OMF

> Да не хамит она. Где Вы видели в Одессе отремонтированную дорогу простоявшую в хорошем состоянии больше года? Какие интересы города? Мне бы Вашу наивность, и это без подколки, действительно завидую, если Ваша наивность искренняя, а не как в старой украинской пословице


 Я не сказал "интересы города", а "интересы в городе". Например моя теща-врач. Если у города не будет денег, у нее не будет зарплаты. Откуда городу взять деньги, как не от продажи городской собственности, если ДРУГИХ источников у него просто нет! Конечно, это не дело продавать собственность, чтобы прожить, но в вашей стране по-другому просто не получается. Это не наивность, это реальность, причем реальность печальная - скоро городской собственности не останется и как вы будете жить? 
Наивность - считать, что деньги на городскую жизнь подарит "добрый царь"; что можно только требовать "хорошей жизни", но не желать при этом заплатить, что положено; что можно с одной стороны требовать от города сохранения всего и вся, но при этом всячески вредить "олигархам" и прочим инвесторам, которые пытаются что-то сделать (и даже заплатить хоть какие-то налоги, которые пойдут на пользу всего города).

----------


## brassl

Вы только не обижайтесь, ничего личного, но Вы наверное давно не были у нас.
Деньги вы правы никто не подарит.
Как Вы относитесь к аренде городской земли? То же не плохая статья дохода для города. А Вы знаете как эта статья тормозится городскими властями и сколько стоит оформить аренду для того что бы платить потом в родной бюджет?
Я не экономист по специальности, но видить наполнение бюджета в одной только продаже это нонсенс, при тотальной продаже нас хватит на год-два. А дальше? Накрыться одеалом и продвигаться в сторону Таировского кладбища?
Это не дисскусия, это просто крик души. (прошу прощения у форумчан за не лирическое отступление от темы форума, затрут не обижусь)

----------


## brassl

Первое Христианское

----------


## exse

> ...Откуда городу взять деньги, как не от продажи городской собственности, если ДРУГИХ источников у него просто нет! ...скоро городской собственности не останется и как вы будете жить?


 Эти советы очень напоминают анекдот про "внутренний голос".

_"...можно только требовать "хорошей жизни", но не желать при этом заплатить, что положено..."_

Приезжайте! Поработайте хотя бы пару лет и сядем, обсудим как _платить_, если так много _положено_. 

_...что можно с одной стороны требовать от города сохранения всего и вся, но при этом всячески вредить "олигархам" и прочим инвесторам, которые пытаются что-то сделать (и даже заплатить хоть какие-то налоги, которые пойдут на пользу всего города)._

Давно вы у нас не были...

----------


## OMF

> Вы только не обижайтесь, ничего личного, но Вы наверное давно не были у нас.
> Деньги вы правы никто не подарит.
> Как Вы относитесь к аренде городской земли? То же не плохая статья дохода для города. А Вы знаете как эта статья тормозится городскими властями и сколько стоит оформить аренду для того что бы платить потом в родной бюджет?
> Я не экономист по специальности, но видить наполнение бюджета в одной только продаже это нонсенс, при тотальной продаже нас хватит на год-два. А дальше? Накрыться одеалом и продвигаться в сторону Таировского кладбища?
> Это не дисскусия, это просто крик души. (прошу прощения у форумчан за не лирическое отступление от темы форума, затрут не обижусь)


 Мы как раз говорим об одном и том же. 

Я же сказал, что продавать штаны, чтобы купить кусок хлеба - это не выход, но в ваших условиях, действительно, другого нет. Пока не будет изменена система налогообложения в стране, все останется именно так, пока не кончится городская собственность. Потом придется жить на те крохи, что останутся после Киева, Львова, Днепропетровска, Донецка, Севастополя, Бердичева и Хацапетовки, в общем всех, кто стоит в очереди за барским пирогом впереди Одессы (т.е. всех!).

Аренда же в ваших непредсказуемых условиях, конечно не выход. Кто же будет вкладываться в аренду без гарантий? И кто же сдаст в аренду без гаратний, что будет получать арендную плату?

----------


## brassl

> Аренда же в ваших непредсказуемых условиях, конечно не выход. Кто же будет вкладываться в аренду без гарантий? И кто же сдаст в аренду без гаратний, что будет получать арендную плату?


  Вы будете смеятся, но берут в аренду (условия расскрывать не буду, кто сталкивался тот знает), а вот куда деньги уходят... Вопрос  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Вы будете смеятся, но берут в аренду (условия расскрывать не буду, кто сталкивался тот знает), а вот куда деньги уходят... Вопрос


 Я так думаю, что это капля в море. И, к сожалению, никто и нигде не сделал бюджетно-налоговую систему, где плательщик(!) решает, куда идут его деньги.

Немного офф, но строго по сути вопроса. Есть такой писатель Гарри Гаррисон (все читали его "Неукротимую планету"). Несмотря на его левацкие закидоны, в одном из его рассказов промелькнула очень интересная мысль. Человек там заполняет налоговую декларацию, в которой несколько страниц посвящены программам и расходам, которые финансируются из налогов. И налогоплательщик САМ решает, сколько денег своих налогов дать на ту или другую программу. Здесь я вижу оптимальную справедливость - если программа действительно нужная (оборона там, обучение), то и денег на нее дадут все, если же кто-то хочет за счет налогов финансировать программу исследования "влияния лунного света на рост телеграфных столбов" или "роли точек над Ё в становлении украинской государственности", то можете представить сколько он получит. 
Но это действительно утопично...

----------


## mlch

> Вы сами в это верите..?Как это не воровать...а ещё тем более не давать другим(это вообще свинство)...*ни когда не встречал людей которые не воровали*...интересно было бы посмотреть.


 Вообще *никогда*? Видимо Вам не повезло в жизни. Сочувствую. 
А мне вот довелось. Правда, к власть имущим это не относится.

----------


## Serho

> Некто выкупил дом Габаевой на Уютной, 4 и продаёт его. Причём в  объявлении прилагается эскиз фасада после предлагаемой реконструкции. Очередной тихий ужас, здание будет "уничтожено" такой надстройкой. 
> 
> там же сообщается год постройки здания - 1905-й.


 Этот дом продается уже много лет.  недавно  видел портрет Габаевой не могу вспомнить в каком музее.
 Вчера проезжал и увидел дом РТО с тыльной стороны и ужаснулся - все таки завалили.
 пытаюсь бывать на форуме с позитивом - получается плохо.
 Видели на Ланжероне у Лягушатника уже два этажа выгнали монолитно-каркасных.
А вчера в парке Шевченко стояло машин шесть с секциями бетоного забора. Думал дачу Кич сносить будут. но на этот раз пронесло. кажется к роддому поехали - там уже эпкер сломали.

----------


## Serho

> Господа, где есть информация про Еврейскую Одессу до 1917 года, места проживания, учёбы, распространённые фамилии.
> Просмотрел некоторые сайты, много общей информации, а деталей нет ...


 В ГАОО очень много. читальный зал уже работает.

----------


## Kamin

Вот как сегодня выглядит дом № 6 по Малому переулку! Додуматься на фасаде применить металлочерепицу это просто без комментариев.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вообще *никогда*? Видимо Вам не повезло в жизни. Сочувствую. 
> А мне вот довелось. Правда, к власть имущим это не относится.


 Строго говоря, *Киров* прав. Все, кто жил в СССР, либо воровали, либо скупали краденное. Иначе сделать, например, ремонт было просто невозможно. Это называлось - достать. Практически все, начиная от простой гайки или гвоздя. Или "брали" на работе, или покупали на базаре у тех, кто "взял". Просто это даже не считалось воровством.

----------


## Antique

> Вот как сегодня выглядит дом № 6 по Малому переулку! Додуматься на фасаде применить профнастил это просто без комментариев


 О, ужас, забор на крыше...

----------


## Jorjic

> Вообще *никогда*? Видимо Вам не повезло в жизни. Сочувствую. 
> А мне вот довелось. Правда, к власть имущим это не относится.


 Строго говоря, *Киров* прав. Все, кто жил в СССР, либо воровали, либо скупали краденное. Иначе сделать, например, ремонт было просто невозможно. Это называлось - достать. Практически все, начиная от простой гайки или гвоздя. Или "брали" на работе, или покупали на базаре у тех, кто "взял".

----------


## Serho

> Спасибо, интересная информация. Однако здесь наблюдается некоторая противоречивость - №29 находится не в 1-м квартале, а в квартале у Нежинской.


 Нашел это место. № 29\ это участок, по Ольгиевской (посередине нынешнего квартала между Пастера и Софиевской) это была аранжерея Льва Нарышкина , которую он сначала построил, а потом узаканивал (ничто в этом мире не меняется).Довольно внушительное строение которое тянулось паралельно Софиевской от Ольгиевской и оканчивалось на месте нынешнего пер.Ляпунова.

----------


## malyutka_e

сказали, что на этом сайте: http://www.almanacwhf.ru/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=1 есть материалы по обороне Одессы в 1954 году до нашей эры. Что-то я их не нашел. Может кому-то повезет больше?

----------


## Zhannusik

Нашла у дедушки открытку Аркадия 1960 г.

----------


## OMF

> сказали, что на этом сайте: http://www.almanacwhf.ru/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=1 есть материалы по обороне Одессы в 1954 году. Что-то я их не нашел. Может кому-то повезет больше?


 И от кого ж обороняли Одессу в 1954-м?

----------


## Antique

> Нашел это место. № 29\ это участок, по Ольгиевской (посередине нынешнего квартала между Пастера и Софиевской) это была аранжерея Льва Нарышкина , которую он сначала построил, а потом узаканивал (ничто в этом мире не меняется).Довольно внушительное строение которое тянулось паралельно Софиевской от Ольгиевской и оканчивалось на месте нынешнего пер.Ляпунова.


 Спасибо! А бывший магазейн на Ольгиевской, 7 это не фрагмент ли означенного здания? На этом участке расположен типичный магазейн, заполонивший почти всё пространство участка и вытянувшийся длинной стороной вглубь квартала.

----------


## Jorjic

> сказали, что на этом сайте: http://www.almanacwhf.ru/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=1 есть материалы по обороне Одессы в 1954 году. Что-то я их не нашел. Может кому-то повезет больше?


 Ну, подумаешь! 54-1, 45-й, 41-й... Чего мелочиться? Это ж когда было, кто это помнит?

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот как сегодня выглядит дом № 6 по Малому переулку! Додуматься на фасаде применить металлочерепицу это просто без комментариев.


 Про металлочерепицу не знаю, но комментарии могут быть только матерные.
Кстати, уходите с радикала. Там трояны и вообще непотребный стал сайт.

----------


## OMF

> Ну, подумаешь! 54-1, 45-й, 41-й... Чего мелочиться? Это ж когда было, кто это помнит?


 Я так думаю, что имелся в виду 1854-й, так что таки-да никто

----------


## Jorjic

> Я же сказал, что продавать штаны, чтобы купить кусок хлеба - это не выход, но в *ваших* условиях, действительно, другого нет. Пока не будет изменена система налогообложения в стране, все останется именно так...


 Так научите, наконец, нас полуграмотных идиотов. Откройте спецтему, где в популярной доступной нам форме научите нас жить. Я уж не смею надеяться, что самолично приедете и будете нас вдохновлять личным примером и изменять систему налогообложения.

----------


## Лысый0

> Нашла у дедушки открытку Аркадия 1960 г.
> 
> Вложение 5637116


 Наш городишко... :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Так научите, наконец, нас полуграмотных идиотов. Откройте спецтему, где в популярной доступной нам форме научите нас жить. Я уж не смею надеяться, что самолично приедете и будете нас вдохновлять личным примером и изменять систему налогообложения.


 Брось его....

----------


## OMF

> Так научите, наконец, нас полуграмотных идиотов. Откройте спецтему, где в популярной доступной нам форме научите нас жить. Я уж не смею надеяться, что самолично приедете и будете нас вдохновлять личным примером и изменять систему налогообложения.


 Я не бог и не саудовский король и сделать этого не смог бы, даже если бы захотел. Просто осточертело уже читать эти рыдания, что вот продали то, продали это...

Насчет лично приехать и вдохновлять... Так мне своих налогов хватает, вместе с демократами, обамами, конгрессами и т.п. Возраст уже не тот, чтобы еще в вашу политику лезть...

----------


## malyutka_e

> И от кого ж обороняли Одессу в 1954-м?


 Описька, сэр. А по существу вопроса вы можете что-то сказать, или можете только издеваться над опечатками?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну, подумаешь! 54-1, 45-й, 41-й... Чего мелочиться? Это ж когда было, кто это помнит?


 Не ёрничайте! Не берите пример с OMF.

----------


## Лысый0

* Jorjic*  Да бросьте Вы его... Ему всего-то 56, и жил он на окраине, где наиболее выдающимися сооружениями были сталинки Ботаническая угол Новоаркадиевская... Не может он отлипнуть... Любит этот город, но... издалека...

----------


## Лысый0

> Не ёрничайте!


 Тщательнее надо (С)  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Описька, сэр. А по существу вопроса вы можете что-то сказать, или можете только издеваться над опечатками?


 Не могу, поскольку в обороне не участвовал, а искать на сайте то, чего там нет, тоже не могу. 

Добавлю, что обороняли город от англо-французов, но это всем и так известно. А малоизвестные подробности - есть сомнения в их достоверности...

----------


## Jorjic

> Возраст уже не тот, чтобы еще в вашу политику лезть...


 Ну так зачем же читать и, тем более, судить и поучать? У вас, насколько я знаю, и своих рыданий и проблем выше крыши.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не могу, поскольку в обороне не участвовал, а искать на сайте то, чего там нет, тоже не могу. 
> 
> Добавлю, что обороняли город от англо-французов, но это всем и так известно. А малоизвестные подробности - есть сомнения в их достоверности...


 Я понял, что вы "большой специалист" в этом вопросе, потому , что  трамваев тогда еще не было :smileflag:  поэтому, вопросов к вам больше нет.

----------


## OMF

Я имею право читать и высказывать свое мнение по прочитанному. Судит суд, поучает церковь или бабка на лавочке. 
Свои соображения по нашим проблемам я высказываю в соответствующих местах или совершая соотвествующие поступки.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я имею право читать и высказывать свое мнение по прочитанному. Судит суд, поучает церковь или бабка на лавочке. 
> Свои соображения по нашим проблемам я высказываю в соответствующих местах или совершая соотвествующие поступки.


 Флаг вам в руки!

----------


## Screech

> Помню тут кто-то подсказывал...как скопировать фото в макс разрешении?


 Я таки смог 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *1*

  *Показать скрытый текст* *2*

  *Показать скрытый текст* *3*

  *Показать скрытый текст* *4*

  *Показать скрытый текст* *5*

Во вложениях фото с меньшим разрешением.Проще открыть спойлер и, нажав правой кнопкой мышки ,нажать "сохранить изображение как"

----------


## Скрытик

Проблема в том, что на форуме есть ограничение по общему размеру вложений. И рано или поздно их не получится добавлять, не удалив старые. Еще раз прошу - подключайтесь к Одесса Стори Ворлд. Там, кстати, очень мощный редактор сообщений и кажется можно будет использовать для вставки картинок на форумы. Я читал про плагин, но пока не нашел.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... Там, кстати, очень мощный редактор сообщений и кажется можно будет использовать для вставки картинок на форумы. Я читал про плагин, но пока не нашел.


 Было бы очень эдорово!

----------


## brassl

А если в таком разрешении снимать?  :smileflag:  (картинка четче, хотя мороки больше, в оригинале без ужима форума еще больше разрешение)

----------


## Ричар

> Да не хамит она. Где Вы видели в Одессе отремонтированную дорогу простоявшую в хорошем состоянии больше года? Какие интересы города? Мне бы Вашу наивность, и это без подколки, действительно завидую, если Ваша наивность искренняя, а не как в старой украинской пословице


 Дороги отремонтированые при Гурвице  в прекрасном состоянии до сих пор.И не одна улица.Перечислять все не буду уже много раз  было это.

----------


## brassl

> Дороги отремонтированые при Гурвице  в прекрасном состоянии до сих пор.И не одна улица.Перечислять все не буду уже много раз  было это.


 Не хочется засорять тему, но я езжу по дорогам на автомобиле, и в ямы (ямки) попадаю (объезжаю) постоянно, даже на проспекте Шевченко, пл. 10 Апреля, Генуэзской и т.д.  (дорога проложенная к бывшему дому гурвица, часть к дому гриневецкого и под ралли червонца и пару в центре не считается, ребятам зачет) а с остальными что делать??????

----------


## Ричар

> Флаг вам в руки!

----------


## brassl

Фотография классная, и флаг хороший. Но мы скатываемся от темы форума все дальше и дальше (и я с Вами в том числе  :smileflag: ). Может будем выставлять посты и фото ближе к теме. Новое из фото (историй) есть что то у Вас товарищ Ричар? А остальное к черту, в политику. Можно хоть тут отдохнуть???? (За мной фото, выложу чуть позже  :smileflag: )

----------


## brassl

Первое Христианское

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Фото повеселее  :smileflag: 
1937 г., Торговая,2. Рота штабов СЗУРа и 42 ОАД БО ВС ЧФ.

----------


## Jina

А в центре-папа?
А какого он года?

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> А в центре-папа?
> А какого он года?


 Да, он с 1911 г.
И еще фото 1937г.
Парк Шевченко.

----------


## Agnessa

Это первая моя публикация на Odessa Story World, так что прошу извинить за возможные огрехи - форматирование там не самое удобное. Вот ссылка.[/QUOTE]

Спасибо! В детстве  ходила с мамой к законодательнице "мод" Ольге Ивио, но адреса не запомнила, а вот теперь узнала! Смутно помнятся комната и хозяйка - все совпадает! Кстати, Вера Фабианская рассказывает о судьбе старшей дочери четы Ивио - Надежде (а мама  дружила   с младшей - Ириной...).

----------


## translator

*Одесса в 70-е годы*

----------


## Скрытик

В OSW можно добавлять видеоролики. Вот я сохранил, мелькавшую не так давно Аркадию и выложил в новостях.
http://www.odessastory.info/word/

----------


## SaMoVar

> - С первых же дней я стал искать работу, - продолжил Витька, - Кто-то мне подсказал, что в Пассаже есть контора по найму. Я пошел туда, и меня без разговоров приняли разнорабочим, направив в бригаду, которая занималась тем, что отвинчивала трамвайные рельсы и должна была снимать металлические столбы для отправки в Румынию. 
>        Трамвайную линию мы начали разбирать в конце Французского бульвара, у самого спуска к морю. До войны туда ходил трамвай. Несколько сот метров рельсов сняли, а столбы были заделаны так прочно, что их надо было только взрывать, а значит портить. Поэтому, после нескольких безуспешных попыток отсоединить столбы от бетонных оснований эту затею оставили. Наша работа была тяжелой, трудоемкой, а так как платили сдельно, то заработок получался копеечный. Поэтому, потрудившись дней десять, я уволился и поступил на месячные курсы полеводов, которые тогда организовали в здании Сельскохозяйственного института. Никаких гарантий в смысле трудоустройства они не давали, лишь избавляли от трудовой повинности и преподавателей, и слушателей. А в начале сентября поступил в мореходное училище сразу на второй курс.


 Из воспоминаний Бекерского. Этот эпизод по 1942 году. Румыны сразу начали демонтаж линий трамвайных.

----------


## BIGBIG

А что интересует?

----------


## mlch

> А что интересует?


  Интересует все!  :smileflag:  
А Вы, извиняюсь, о чем?

----------


## Jina

> Да, он с 1911 г.
> И еще фото 1937г.
> Парк Шевченко.


 А вот, на многих фотках с папой симпатичная девушка сидит.
А женился папа,вы писали ,после войны.А,что эта девушка?как она?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Теперь посадили в одиночную камеру. Стул и кровать на день откидывали к стенке. Кормили раз в сутки мамалыжной болтушкой, которую давали в консервной банке. В одиночке сидел больше месяца. Затем перевели в общую камеру. И вдруг 30 августа в тюрьме отобрали 24-х женщин-Елен и 50 мужчин-Михаилов, в число которых вошел я, и сообщили, что нас освобождают в связи с какой-то датой, связанной с королем Михаем и его матерью Еленой. Кстати, вместе со мной в этот день освободили и Михаила Рыбальченко - известного в Союзе чемпиона по велосипедному спорту. Я неоднократно видел его фотографии в газетах, а услышав фамилию Рыбальченко при перекличке, сразу узнал прославленного одессита. Оказывается, он из-за чего-то тоже сидел в центральной тюрьме.


 Воспоминания Бекерского. Любопытный эпизод с амнистией во время оккупации. 1942 год.

----------


## Screech

Конец 50х

----------


## VicTur

> Я имею право читать и высказывать свое мнение по прочитанному. Судит суд, поучает церковь или бабка на лавочке. 
> Свои соображения по нашим проблемам я высказываю в соответствующих местах или совершая соотвествующие поступки.


 Я с вами не согласен и никогда не соглашусь по многим пунктам, но в том, что вы тут сказали, вы совершенно правы. Плюс.

----------


## Лысый0

> Конец 50х


 Что-то сомневаюсь насчет Аркадии... Сомневаюсь я...

----------


## mlch

> Что-то сомневаюсь насчет Аркадии... Сомневаюсь я...


 Ты об этом?

Почему? Очень похоже на крайний северный пляж в Аркадии. Там где 70-х ресторан "Жемчужина" был.

----------


## Лысый0

> Ты об этом?
> 
> Почему? Очень похоже на крайний северный пляж в Аркадии. Там где 70-х ресторан "Жемчужина" был.


 Не возражаю  :smileflag:  Но это уже за Аркадией. А следующий пляж за этим мысиком мой незабвенный УТОГ...

----------


## mlch

> Не возражаю  Но это уже за Аркадией. А следующий пляж за этим мысиком мой незабвенный УТОГ...


 Похожий мысик есть перед скалодромом, но там нет и никогда не было спуска, который виден на левом краю снимка.
Нет! Все-таки подтверждаю, что это северный аркадийский пляж.

----------


## Лысый0

> Похожий мысик есть перед скалодромом, но там нет и никогда не было спуска, который виден на левом краю снимка.
> Нет! Все-таки подтверждаю, что это северный аркадийский пляж.


 Да. Наверное Аркадией можно считать побережье до бывшей "Жемчужины". Не возражаю. Но в те годы это уже задворки и далее дикое побережье, имеющее 2 грядки (но распределенное по гос. учреждениям). Я говорю о времени до начала противооползневых.

----------


## Screech



----------


## Лысый0

> 


 Да и я ее такой помню... и другие, некоторые. Ездили, знаем  Не пойму - зеркалка?

----------


## Киров

> Из воспоминаний Бекерского. Этот эпизод по 1942 году. Румыны сразу начали демонтаж линий трамвайных.


 Вы приняли Бекерского за энциклопедию,не забывайте,что это художественная литература-человек деньги делает:нелепостей у него хватает.Сужу по вашим манипуляциям с Бекерским не только на этом форуме.

----------


## SaMoVar

Я просто выделяю некоторые моменты. Воспоминания местами сумбурны, но большинство фактажа подтверждаются другими источниками. Так что я некоторые кусочки на ознакомление буду выставлять))) Может кому-то пригодятся.

----------


## OMF

Румыны действительно вывезли некоторые трамвайные линии - по Б.Арнаутской, Новоаркадийской, Балтской дороге, вполне возможно, что и кусок по Французскому.

----------


## mlch

> Да и я ее такой помню... и другие, некоторые. Ездили, знаем  *Не пойму - зеркалка?*


 Похоже - да. Часовня должна быть слева от фуникулера. Она напротив лестница была.

----------


## Киров

> Я просто выделяю некоторые моменты. Воспоминания местами сумбурны, но большинство фактажа подтверждаются другими источниками. Так что я некоторые кусочки на ознакомление буду выставлять))) Может кому-то пригодятся.


 А подтверждаются другими источниками,потому что он их от туда взял.

----------


## SaMoVar

> А подтверждаются другими источниками,потому что он их от туда взял.


 Вы таки что-то знаете?

----------


## Лысый0

> Вы таки что-то знаете?


 Ребята, не спорте. Мемуары, обычно пишутся для осмысления себя в эпохе, а не наоборот. Это не документ и использовать их надо оченно аккуратно...Кстати и документы пишут победители... Для веры в события должно быть очень много независимых фактов-совпадений. Я как сажусь писать, постоянно ловлю себя на желании приукрасить, а то и соврать... :smileflag: .

----------


## Лысый0

> Похоже - да. Часовня должна быть слева от фуникулера. Она напротив лестница была.


 Почему тогда буквы не зеркальные... Рекбус  :smileflag: . Или была зеркалка, а на нее нанесли правильные буквы?

----------


## Киров

Попытка захвата немецким десантом аэропорта явно слизана у Николая Крылова.Про рельсы тоже сомнительно,возможно это было изменение маршрута...соглашусь,что они вывозили в конце 43 г.,но в начале 42 г. в своих модавских умах они сюда пришли навсегда.Штампы про патроны в обрез...это миф,знаю из личного опыта...а то что их даже заставляли собирать трофейное оружие и винтовки наших убитых бойцов-а как же иначе.Про эвакуацию тоже брехня.Прослеживается чёткая линия,модная сегодня-всё очернить...Рассчитано на полу детского потребителя,модника.Ещё раз повторюсь-человек деньги делает.

----------


## SaMoVar

За винтовки я не скажу. Вроде бы они имелись в достаточном количестве. Но с патронами однозначно было хуже. Мифы про сапёрные лопатки ещё в ходу, но и одна винтовка на двоих тоже может смело быть отнесена к тем мифам.
Автор не скрывает, что записывал "со слов очевидцев" и не приписывает эти части себе.
С аэродромом вроде разобрались - дело было в Свердлово. Но было же!

----------


## Лысый0

> За винтовки я не скажу. Вроде бы они имелись в достаточном количестве. Но с патронами однозначно было хуже. Мифы про сапёрные лопатки ещё в ходу, но и одна винтовка на двоих тоже может смело быть отнесена к тем мифам.
> Автор не скрывает, что записывал "со слов очевидцев" и не приписывает эти части себе.
> С аэродромом вроде разобрались - дело было в Свердлово. Но было же!


 Ссылку на опус не дадите?

----------


## Jorjic

> Почему тогда буквы не зеркальные... Рекбус . Или была зеркалка, а на нее нанесли правильные буквы?


 Уверен, что зеркало. А буквы-то наносились потом. Таких открыток не одна, с разными надписями.

----------


## Лысый0

> Уверен, что зеркало. А буквы-то наносились потом. Таких открыток не одна, с разными надписями.


 Спасибо!!! А то как-то ерзаешь - шота не то... А какое это было событие с одновременным троганьем вагонов снизу и сверху и их разьезд... Денег почти всегда не было и завороженно стоял на мостике...

----------


## Киров

Про сапёрные лопатки вероятно правда-есть у меня одна с боковой заточкой:может корни рубать,а может и головы.Про патроны...ну откуда Вы знаете,что было плохо?Я тоже не могу ответить категорично,но во всяком случае  я их нашёл не одну тысячу в наших окопах под Одессой,и у меня сложилось впечатление,что мины,гранаты и патроны имелись в достатке...важно конечно доставить вовремя и в нужное место...

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо!!! А то как-то ерзаешь - шота не то... А какое это было событие с одновременным троганьем вагонов снизу и сверху и их разьезд...


 Да! Я еще любил смотреть, как продолжали еще долго вращаться направляющие шкивы, когда троса уже не было. А сами вагончики? Двери, одновременно во всех купе закрывающиеся, площадка кондуктора с ограждающей изящной цепочкой. Мечта!

----------


## Vitali P

Согласен, так правильнее будет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Согласен, так правильнее будет.


 А так еще правильнее. Но это уже фальсификация истории.

----------


## Trs

Румыны могли снимать рельсы и для ремонта действующих линий, который они произвели в немалых количествах. А когда и что начали вывозить — можно узнать из актов, к-рые находятся в ГАОО. Я ещё к ним не добрался.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> За винтовки я не скажу. Вроде бы они имелись в достаточном количестве. Но с патронами однозначно было хуже. Мифы про сапёрные лопатки ещё в ходу, но и одна винтовка на двоих тоже может смело быть отнесена к тем мифам.
> Автор не скрывает, что записывал "со слов очевидцев" и не приписывает эти части себе.
> С аэродромом вроде разобрались - дело было в Свердлово. Но было же!


 Со мной работал электриком один человек воевавший,если можно это назвать войной.Так вот он рассказывал, что его взяли в ополчение и дали одну винтовку на четверых,без патронов и с затвором заржавевшим, видимо была подобрана у убитого бойца. Так вот когда их взяли в плен,то немцы смеялись с них, показывая на винтовку.Здесь же он получил ранение в интимное место и больше не воевал, а находился в оккупированной  Одессе.

----------


## Гидрант

*На войне было ВСЁ!* А первые месяцы (когда этот человек и попал в плен) - такой сплав хаоса, крови и запредельных испытаний, что нам и не снился.

Но меня очень бесит, когда какой-нибудь юный болван, нахватавшись чего-то из Инета, сам присочинив и домыслив, выдает это всё с подтекстом о вшивости и неполноценности живших тогда "палачей" и "послушного совкового стада", мыслишек, что "если бы победили немцы, жили бы как в Европе" и особенно "Эй, вы тупые, читайте!! До этого  всех обманывали и зомбировали, и замалчивали, и замазывали! А вы - молодые - не слушайте, что вам вякают ваши зомбопредки о прошлом..." ну и т.д. 
Это к присутствующим здесь, в этом разделе. конечно, не относится, но лазя по Интернету, согласитесь, впору хвататься за голову. А если голова была бы помоложе и только после школьной программы, так и впрямь можно уверовать в то, что пишет очередной гениальный доморощенный "историк".
Просто для иллюстрации того, 1) что и в советские времена, и в книгах, существенно ориентированных именно на "военно-патриотическое воспитание советских людей", об этом писалось (насколько легко пропускалось в печать и насколько дозировано - вопрос другой)  
2) что интересно перечесть ещё раз о событиях, описанных не через третьи руки, а очевидцами (с выше указанными оговорками)
две цитаты именно *об оружии* из всем известной книги Азарова "Осажденная Одесса" (1962)


  *Показать скрытый текст* *1.*— А где ваше оружие? — не отставал я.
— А у нас его и не было, — зло ответил пожилой красноармеец. Вид у него был мрачный. Видимо, давно не брился, отрастил бороду. Борода покрылась толстым слоем пыли, рыжие брови зло нахохлились.
— Как это не было? Вы же отходите с фронта? — недоумевал я.
Наконец узнал, что эти люди были призваны из запаса, около недели проходили подготовку, а потом их отправили на пополнение, но, прежде чем они доехали до места назначения, эшелон разбомбили немцы.
— А оружие у нас отобрали у Варваровки, на переправе. Ваши, моряки.
— Как же вы отдали оружие?! — возмущенно, едва сдерживая себя, спросил я.
— Не было командира. Нас признали неорганизованными бойцами и отобрали...


  *Показать скрытый текст* *2.*Кулешов и Бороденко рассказали о налете вражеской авиации, о причиненных городу разрушениях и жертвах. От них я узнал, что по кораблям, отправляемым в Севастополь, попаданий нет. На строящихся же кораблях остается около 700 моряков, не имеющих оружия. Я спросил, правильно ли, что моряки отбирают оружие у идущих в тыл красноармейцев. 
Комиссар формируемого полка полковой комиссар Гвардиянов сразу же стал жаловаться на плохое вооружение:
— Автоматов нет, винтовки — учебные, с заделанными дырами. Разве с такими винтовками можно воевать?
— Доложите о винтовках, — попросил я комиссара базы.
— Вы лучше меня знаете положение дел с оружием, — сказал Бороденко. — У нас было пятьсот учебных винтовок. Все — с просверленными дырками в патроннике. По нашей просьбе завод принял заказ на заделку дырок. Большую часть винтовок удалось ввести в строй. Испробовали на стрельбище — оказались годными. С такими винтовками воевать можно.
— Мы воевать будем, но дайте нам оружие, — бросил реплику Гвардиянов.
— Нужно воевать тем оружием, которое есть, — твердо сказал я. — Будет другое — получите. 
— Я понимаю, — нахмурился Гвардиянов, — но без оружия все же нельзя воевать.
Он был прав и не прав. Но выхода не было. Враг наседал, а оружие еще не поступило. 

И Симонов "Живые и мертвые"

  *Показать скрытый текст* *О ещё более страшном*Все это двигалось на восток, а с востока навстречу по обочинам шоссе шли молодые парни в гражданском, с фанерными сундучками, с дерматиновыми чемоданчиками, с заплечными мешками, — шли мобилизованные, спешили добраться до своих заранее назначенных призывных пунктов, не желая, чтоб их сочли дезертирами, шли на смерть, навстречу немцам. Их вели вперед вера и долг; они не знали, где на самом деле немцы, и не верили, что немцы могут оказаться рядом раньше, чем они успеют надеть обмундирование и взять в руки оружие… Это была одна из самых мрачных трагедий тех дней — трагедия людей, которые умирали под бомбежками на дорогах и попадали в плен, не добравшись до своих призывных пунктов.

----------


## grudinovker

помогите, пожалуйста, определить местонахождение этого дома)[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Малиновский

> помогите, пожалуйста, определить местонахождение этого дома


 Островидова/Толстого?

----------


## Antique

> помогите, пожалуйста, определить местонахождение этого дома)


 Дворянская / Садовая.

----------


## Малиновский

> Дворянская / Садовая.


 Точно!

----------


## grudinovker

Садовая- Дворянская или Дворянская-Садовая?

----------


## grudinovker

который ремонтировали дом недавно?

----------


## Antique

> Садовая- Дворянская или Дворянская-Садовая?


 Ну хорошо, Дворянская, дом №8.




> который ремонтировали дом недавно?


 Да.

----------


## grudinovker

> Ну хорошо, Дворянская, дом №8.
> 
> Да.


  спасибо)))

----------


## chestnaya

> Да что ж такое! Опять наши власти отличились. Может наших чиновников продавать начать для пополнения бюджета? Так кто ж их купит? Ещё доплачивать придётся...


 а на органы?

или для опытов

----------


## [email protected]

> Уверен, что зеркало. А буквы-то наносились потом. Таких открыток не одна, с разными надписями.


 У меня такая имеется

----------


## Jorjic

> Со мной работал электриком один человек воевавший, *если можно это назвать войной*...


 Вот именно это и можно (и нужно) назвать войной. Война это не то, где "наши" врываются или, наоборот, "ихние". Война - это кровь, ужас, смерть, безысходность, предательство, верность, любовь, счастье... Война - это жизнь, только очень обнаженная...

----------


## Jorjic

> У меня такая имеется


 Я об этой, в частности, и говорил. Она есть и в Архиве. Издательства очень часто повторяли, не задумываясь, один и тот же сюжет.

----------


## [email protected]

> Я об этой, в частности, и говорил. Она есть и в Архиве. Издательства очень часто повторяли, не задумываясь, один и тот же сюжет.


 В архиве много такого, чего я найти не могу. Может не то ключевое слово набираю  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> В архиве много такого, чего я найти не могу. Может не то ключевое слово набираю


 Раздел у *brassl*- Николаевский бульвар. Подъемная машина. Согласен, там искать довольно сложно.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Согласен, так правильнее будет.Вложение 5644944


 Много снимков видел с верхнего уровня, со среднего, а снизу у меня есть только этот


  *Показать скрытый текст* *фото*

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Раздел у *brassl*- Николаевский бульвар. Подъемная машина. Согласен, там искать довольно сложно.


 Сложно из-за объема... Но, когда знаешь, что ищешь, то  легко.

----------


## Скрытик

Есть приятные новости.
Мне удалось прикрутить публикацию ББ-кодов с ОдессаСтори. Типа как с радикала.
Нужно нажать "Показать/спрятать информацию об изображении" в режиме предварительного просмотра фотографии.
Внизу добавилось несколько строк - "Копировать ББ-код в буфер обмена" (Работает только на ИЕ) и "Показать ББ-код"
Нажимаем показать ББ-код и копируем его сюда.
Вот пример:

 



Да, в комментариях тоже можно использовать бб-коды. Типа редактора небольшого.

----------


## Jorjic

> Сложно из-за объема... Но, когда знаешь, что ищешь, то  легко.


 Просто есть виды, хоть и немного, которые непонятно было куда выложить. Например, какой-нибудь вид сверху. Это даже обсуждалось пару раз. Но теперь это уже, к сожалению, неактуально.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Без поражений нет побед ... 
Таможенная в 41-ом и Болгарская в 44-ом

----------


## Screech

> Есть приятные новости.
> Мне удалось прикрутить публикацию ББ-кодов с ОдессаСтори. Типа как с радикала.
> Нужно нажать "Показать/спрятать информацию об изображении" в режиме предварительного просмотра фотографии.
> Внизу добавилось несколько строк - "Копировать ББ-код в буфер обмена" (Работает только на ИЕ) и "Показать ББ-код"
> Нажимаем показать ББ-код и копируем его сюда.
> Вот пример:
> 
>  
> 
> ...


  Я не очень понял.А чем это удобнее,чем вставка урла фотографии в кнопочку "Вставить изображение"?
Конечно то,что предварительный просмотр тут появился без вложений это хорошо!

----------


## Скрытик

> Я не очень понял.А чем это удобнее,чем вставка урла фотографии в кнопочку "Вставить изображение"?
> Конечно то,что предварительный просмотр тут появился без вложений это хорошо!


  Ну как минимум этим (миниатюрами).
Я их на днях приведу в чуть больший размер, длительный процесс.

----------


## Screech

> Ну как минимум этим (миниатюрами).
> Я их на днях приведу в чуть больший размер, длительный процесс.


 Лучше бы наоборот.Отсюда ввести интеграцию на сайт.Нажал на кнопку и фото на сайте,но тогда возникнет на нём каша....

----------


## Скрытик

Это нереально. Я не владелец этого ресурса и не имею доступа к его администрированию. Кроме того там полная интеграция логинов и туда будут писать всякий мусор типа своих фоток.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я не очень понял.А чем это удобнее,чем вставка урла фотографии в кнопочку "Вставить изображение"?
> Конечно то,что предварительный просмотр тут появился без вложений это хорошо!


 Самое неудобное то, что количество одновременно существующих изображений ограничено (кажется, 100). Потом, чтобы добавить новое изображение, старое нужно удалить. Соответственно, оно исчезнет и из сообщения.

----------


## Screech

> Самое неудобное то, что количество одновременно существующих изображений ограничено (кажется, 100). Потом, чтобы добавить новое изображение, старое нужно удалить. Соответственно, оно исчезнет и из сообщения.


 Об этом я не знал...Я всегда ссылкой вставляю фото...Но вот последние в большом разрешении под спойлером,то появляются,то исчезают...

----------


## Скрытик

Если вставлять ссылки в виде текстовой строки, то они, конечно не исчезнут. А вот число форумных вложений ограничено.

----------


## Скрытик

Сегодня перевожу OdessaStory на новую версию движка, так что возможны некоторые огрехи.

----------


## malyutka_e

А что скажете об этих фотографиях? По-моему, это одни из первых *ФОТОГРАФИЙ* Одессы.

----------


## Малиновский

> А что скажете об этих фотографиях? По-моему, это одни из первых *ФОТОГРАФИЙ* Одессы.


 Тогда это должны быть 1870-е?

----------


## malyutka_e

Может и раньше. Народу почти нет, и пробок тоже нет :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Отсканировать бы... Фотки прекрасные.

----------


## Videlicit

> Без поражений нет побед ... 
> Таможенная в 41-ом и Болгарская в 44-ом


 фотография с румынами наверно от проходной порта снимали, сколько техники бросили и наши и фаши

----------


## Screech

А где лестница?

----------


## Screech

уже нашёл.Я уж думал,что фото до того,как лестницу построили)

----------


## ruslanyd

> уже нашёл.Я уж думал,что фото до того,как лестницу построили)


 Эффект из-за того, что с этого ракурса мы не видим последних пролётов  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> уже нашёл.Я уж думал,что фото до того,как лестницу построили)


 Фотографические аппараты  приблизительно с 1850-х начали использовать для практического применения. Относительно Одессы сказать ничего не могу, но вероятно фотоаппараты в Одессе появились позже.

----------


## Screech

> Фотографические аппараты  приблизительно с 1950-х начали использовать для практического применения. Относительно Одессы сказать ничего не могу, но вероятно фотоаппараты в Одессе появились позже.


  1950хх или 1850хх?))

----------


## visor77

> Может и раньше. Народу почти нет, и пробок тоже нет


 Тогда фотоматериалы были еще с очень низкой чувствительностью. Даже на улице нередко приходилось снимать со штатива с выдержками в несколько секунд. "Народ", двигавшийся в это время в кадре, просто "растворялся".

----------


## Screech

зато слайды волшебных ламп ещё очень многое нам расскажут,тк качество там не портится с годами и намного раньше есть снимки

----------


## ALKA

> А что скажете об этих фотографиях? По-моему, это одни из первых *ФОТОГРАФИЙ* Одессы.


 
на средней фотке...абсолютно не узнаю акваторию порта !

----------


## ruslanyd

Забор в парке Шевченко — «ничейный»

----------


## Antique

> 1950хх или 1850хх?))


 1850-х.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Тогда фотоматериалы были еще с очень низкой чувствительностью. Даже на улице нередко приходилось снимать со штатива с выдержками в несколько секунд. "Народ", двигавшийся в это время в кадре, просто "растворялся".


 Вот на этом снимке с поста 


> Во вложениях фото с меньшим разрешением.Проще открыть спойлер и, нажав правой кнопкой мышки ,нажать "сохранить изображение как"


 средь бела дня и при ярком солнце, как раз очень хорошо заметна длинная выдержка
Люди размазаны, а справа кого-то размазало почти на три пролёта
Выдержка была, вероятно, секунд 15-20



  *Показать скрытый текст* *фото*

----------


## Screech

Вот качество Не верится...что 1850года

----------


## Малиновский

> Вот качество Не верится...что 1850года


 Я где то читал,что первые фотографии Одессы,были сделаны в начале 1870-х.

----------


## brassl

> Не возражаю  Но это уже за Аркадией. А следующий пляж за этим мысиком мой незабвенный УТОГ...


  Это часом не его часть? Купил давно по случаю альбом, там были УТОГовские фото, и такой берег.

----------


## mlch

> Сегодня перевожу OdessaStory на новую версию движка, так что возможны некоторые огрехи.


 Зашел с утра на OdessaStory и чуть со стула не упал от неожиданности.  :smileflag: 
Не знаю пока - лучше стало или хуже, но с первого взгляда новый интерфейс произвел впечатление менее информативного. 
Порадовало то, что теперь под каждым снимком видно, кто его разместил.
Из замеченных огрехов. 
1. В шапке вместо названия сайта стоят квадратики. (Смотрю на Мозилле)
2. Панель управления альбомом для пользователя, которая раньше занимала одну строчку теперь расползлась на пол экрана.
3. Если я правильно помню, раньше была возможность для пользователя настроить интерфейс (цвет, шрифт и т.п) В новой версии пока не вижу панели настроек.

----------


## Скрытик

1 - Исправил. 
2 - Это всего лишь тема, я еще буду играться.
3 - это было очень давно. Сейчас это только у администратора. Я проверю статусы, может что слетело.

----------


## Лысый0

> Это часом не его часть? Купил давно по случаю альбом, там были УТОГовские фото, и такой берег.
> Вложение 5652165


 Это уникально. Вот так мне подарок  :smileflag: . Не думал, что это может сохранится. Да. Это сторожка и лесенка для входа на этот пляж. "Хозяин" жил постоянно в сторожке, охранял лодки и там же имел маленькое хозяйство. При нем всегда находилась команда из 2-3 16 летних пацанов - вытащить лодки, убрать маленький пляж и т.д. Вход только членам... Но наша ватага сумела подружиться с местными и в 1962-65 гг проводило все время с ранней весны до поздней осени на этом пляжике. Брассл, я в долгу.

----------


## brassl

Всегда рад порадовать!
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Screech

Приятно,что за некоторыми нервными моментами пошли улучшения!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Я не бог и не саудовский король и сделать этого не смог бы, даже если бы захотел. Просто осточертело уже читать эти рыдания, что вот продали то, продали это...
> 
> Насчет лично приехать и вдохновлять... Так мне своих налогов хватает, вместе с демократами, обамами, конгрессами и т.п. Возраст уже не тот, чтобы еще в вашу политику лезть...


 OMF, так мы с Вами в одном... ? С Конгрессами, Обамами, демократами?  :smileflag:

----------


## Алик Савенков

А вот ещё одна фотография с первого еврейского кладбища.
Общий вид.

----------


## SaMoVar

> А теперь снова перехожу к рассказу о себе. Начну с того, что после возвращения из санчасти в роту я получил письмо из Одессы, от Вали Даниленко, которое потрясло меня. Она писала, что все арестованные 31 марта погибли. В ночь с 4 на 5 апреля немцы расстреляли их на стрельбищном поле. Место гибели удалось найти только 9 мая к вечеру после долгих поисков. Туда пришло много родственников погибших, в числе которых и Валя с Дябкиной мамой. Люди намеревались тут же приступить к раскопкам, однако военные запретили им, сказав, что сами откроют ямы и что тела расстрелянных можно будет забрать на следующий день. Дябкиному отцу на 2-м судоремонтном заводе дали запряженную лошадью площадку, и 10 мая утром Валя вместе с ним поехала на стрельбищное поле. К тому времени из ям уже извлекли 376 тел и разложили рядами для опознания родственниками. Все они, кроме власовцев, тоже чем-то не угодивших своим хозяевам, были раздеты догола и убиты выстрелами в затылок. Из наших подпольщиков одежда была лишь на Анатолии Кучме. Благодаря этому опознали всех остальных. Анатолия, очевидно, расстреляли последним, потому что он лежал на самом верху с развороченным затылком и вырванным глазом. На стрельбищном поле собралось много подвод. На подводу Дябкиного отца погрузили 5 гробов. А всего на Слободку везли 42 гроба на 9 подводах. Здесь от самого моста до кинотеатра, у которого похоронили погибших, эту жуткую процессию встречали слобожане, стоявшие по обеим сторонам Городской и дальше. Многие из них плакали.


 Речь о 1944 годе. Немцы расстреливали всех находящихся на крючке у Сигуранцы. Румыны в конце оккупации подозревали чем всё закончится, и смягчили свои действия. Гестапо это не понравилось.

----------


## malyutka_e

Небольшая порцайка фоток.

----------


## GAK

> А вот ещё одна фотография с первого еврейского кладбища.
> Общий вид.
> [ ]


 Спасибо! Но странно, что ещё до сноса всех памятников было сильно разрушено - просто-таки сплошные руины.

----------


## Antique

> Небольшая порцайка фоток.


 Превосходнейшие фото. А павильон кого, Габе...?

----------


## Vitali P

> В ночь с 4 на 5 апреля немцы расстреляли их на стрельбищном поле. Место гибели удалось найти только 9 мая к вечеру после долгих поисков.  На стрельбищном поле собралось много подвод.


  Стрельбищное поле это примерно там где сейчас парк Горького?

----------


## heffalump1974

> Превосходнейшие фото. А павильйон кого, Габе...?


  Габербуш и Шиле из Варшавы. http://www.nubo.ru/pavel_egorov/old_rus/varchava.html

----------


## Antique

> Стрельбищное поле это примерно там где сейчас парк Горького?


 Это очень большая территория, авиаремонтный завод, к примеру, тоже располагался на поле.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Стрельбищное поле это примерно там где сейчас парк Горького?


 Стрельбищное поле, насколько я визуально помню со старинной карты, занимало огромную территорию размером со все Черемушки по левую сторону Ближних Мельниц и тянулось где-то от Люстдорфской-Варненской до.... далеко за нынешнюю Ицхака Рабина

----------


## SaMoVar

> Стрельбищное поле это примерно там где сейчас парк Горького?


 Черёмушки. На Малиновского угол Рекордной есть памятник погибшим. Территория примерно от Малиновского до 25-й Чапаевской дивизии. Там были ещё стрельбищные валы.

----------


## SaMoVar

> 


 Таверна Ассоль? ;-)

----------


## Screech

На автомобиле из Кавказа в Персию 1907 год
Источник http://www.gutenberg.org/files/19712/19712-h/19712-h.htm

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *План 1850*
Почему памятник Ришелье так далеко от лестницы?Просто формальность?

----------


## SaMoVar

Есть эта гравюра. Она "по мотивам" Одессы. Очень много неточностей.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Черёмушки. На Малиновского угол Рекордной есть памятник погибшим. Территория примерно от Малиновского до 25-й Чапаевской дивизии. Там были ещё стрельбищные валы.


 Памятник находится на углу ул. Малиновского и И. Рабина. Рядом с 14-ти этажкой.

----------


## Serho

> Сегодня перевожу OdessaStory на новую версию движка, так что возможны некоторые огрехи.


 Хочу добавить фотки в галерею "Памятные доски" пишет, что заблокирован. При попытке входа не пускает и поменять пароль не дает

----------


## brassl

> На автомобиле из Кавказа в Персию 1907 год
> Источник http://www.gutenberg.org/files/19712/19712-h/19712-h.htm


 С октября 2011 есть в Архиве, а место не определено

----------


## Скрытик

> Хочу добавить фотки в галерею "Памятные доски" пишет, что заблокирован. При попытке входа не пускает и поменять пароль не дает


  Ответил в личку. Новая версия форума требует авторизации с учетом регистра (больших и маленьких букв).

----------


## brassl

Хлебзавод №2, 1944 год.

----------


## Лысый0

фото_0002.pdfВложение 5658913фото.pdf

----------


## Screech

> С октября 2011 есть в Архиве, а место не определено


 Т-образный перекрёсток))ГДЕ У НАС ТАКОЙ С ТАКИМИ ЗДАНИЯМИ?

----------


## Лысый0

фото_0008.pdfфото_0010.pdfфото_0009.pdfфото_0007.pdfфото_0006.pdfфото_0005.pdfВложение 5658933

----------


## Лысый0

фото_0012.pdfфото_0014.pdfфото_0013.pdfфото_0015.pdfфото_0011.pdf

Читаются ли PDF файлы? Или их конвертнуть.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> На автомобиле из Кавказа в Персию 1907 год
> Источник http://www.gutenberg.org/files/19712/19712-h/19712-h.htm


 Похоже на угол Дерибасовской/Ришельевской (чередование круглых и треугольных козырьков над окнами второго этажа..)
см. ссылку из Яндекс-карт

http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.737556%....9615891186216

----------


## visor77

> Стрельбищное поле, насколько я визуально помню со старинной карты, занимало огромную территорию размером со все Черемушки по левую сторону Ближних Мельниц и тянулось где-то от Люстдорфской-Варненской до.... далеко за нынешнюю Ицхака Рабина

----------


## Pinky

> Черёмушки. На Малиновского угол Рекордной есть памятник погибшим. Территория примерно от Малиновского до 25-й Чапаевской дивизии. Там были ещё стрельбищные валы.


 


> Памятник находится на углу ул. Малиновского и И. Рабина. Рядом с 14-ти этажкой.


 Реальное место расстрела и братской могилы - во дворе домов Малиновского 71, Филатова 94.

----------


## mlch

> Реальное место расстрела и братской могилы - во дворе домов Малиновского 71, Филатова 94.


 Абсолютно верно. Могила находилась там примерно до 71-го или 72-го года, пока не застроили окружающие дома. Тогда могила была эксгумирована и перезахоронена. Не знаю только куда было перезахоронение. Но клумба на месте этой могилы существует до сих пор.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Абсолютно верно. Могила находилась там примерно до 71-го или 72-го года, пока не застроили окружающие дома. Тогда могила была эксгумирована и перезахоронена. Не знаю только куда было перезахоронение. Но клумба на месте этой могилы существует до сих пор.


 А фото клумбы или двора есть? Как сегодня все это выглядит? Можно поискать в архивах кладбищ сведения о перезахоронении.


То есть ул И.Рабина 94?

----------


## mlch

> А фото клумбы или двора есть? Как сегодня все это выглядит? Можно поискать в архивах кладбищ сведения о перезахоронении.
> 
> 
> То есть ул И.Рабина 94?


 Выглядит, как клумба во дворе на Черемушках.  :smileflag: 
Будет солнечный день - можно будет сходить и сфотографировать, а то по сегодняшним дождю и грязи нет желания из дому выходить, не то что фотографировать что-то.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> А фото клумбы или двора есть? Как сегодня все это выглядит? Можно поискать в архивах кладбищ сведения о перезахоронении.
> 
> 
> То есть ул И.Рабина 94?


 дом №94-по ул.Ак.Филатова, а не по И.Рабина, хотя и находится на углу Малиновского. В помощь- 2ГИС и функция "показать все дома по улице".

----------


## malyutka_e

Дирижабля над Одессой еще не было :smileflag:  Период оккупации.

----------


## BIGBIG

Думаю,что это ВОВ!

----------


## brassl

Василий Чуйков, 1944 год

----------


## GAK

> *Показать скрытый текст* *План 1850*
> Почему памятник Ришелье так далеко от лестницы?Просто формальность?


 План крайне неточен. Здесь и вся полукруглая пл отделена кварталом о Прим-го б-ра.

----------


## Скрытик

Да не планы это, уже не раз обсуждали. Такие себе зарисовки по рассказам других  :smileflag:

----------


## visor77

> Дирижабля над Одессой еще не было 1918 год.


 Это скорее даже не дирижабль, а аэростат противовоздушной обороны
А нет в лучшем качестве? Чтоб разглядеть форму на офицере.

----------


## netslov

> фотография с румынами наверно от проходной порта снимали, сколько техники бросили и наши и фаши


 на второй фотке -немцы не бросили-партизаны помешали отступить,и местами штурмовая авиация

----------


## Алик Савенков

А вот две памятные доски, сегодня сфотографировал.

----------


## mlch

> А вот две памятные доски, сегодня сфотографировал.
> Вложение 5662817 Вложение 5662824


 И где это?

----------


## mlch

Такого, вроде не попадалось.

Взял отсюда.

----------


## Vitali P

> Черёмушки. На Малиновского угол Рекордной есть памятник погибшим. Территория примерно от Малиновского до 25-й Чапаевской дивизии. Там были ещё стрельбищные валы.


 


> Памятник находится на углу ул. Малиновского и И. Рабина. Рядом с 14-ти этажкой.


 


> Реальное место расстрела и братской могилы - во дворе домов Малиновского 71, Филатова 94.


 


> Абсолютно верно. Могила находилась там примерно до 71-го или 72-го года, пока не застроили окружающие дома. Тогда могила была эксгумирована и перезахоронена. Не знаю только куда было перезахоронение. Но клумба на месте этой могилы существует до сих пор.


 Спасибо всем ответившим.Если мне склероз не изменяет был ещё памятник на углу Варненской и Ген. Петрова?

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо всем ответившим.Если мне склероз не изменяет был ещё памятник на углу Варненской и Ген. Петрова?


 Почему был? Есть он. На территории парка Горького.

----------


## brassl

> Такого, вроде не попадалось.
> 
> Взял отсюда.


 С декабря 2011 года в Архиве  :smileflag: . Тщательнее учим матчасть  :smileflag:

----------


## Vitali P

> Почему был? Есть он. На территории парка Горького.


  Спасибо, я в Одессе уже почти 20 лет не был.  А стрельбищные валы если посмотреть на такую же карту что в посте у visor77 в хорошем разрешении которая на Одессике План города, 1917 г. Издание книжного магазина "Труд были как раз в районе нынешней улицы Варненской.

----------


## Vitali P

> Это очень большая территория, авиаремонтный завод, к примеру, тоже располагался на поле.


  А где же тогда был завод авиазавод Анатра? И где был аэродром?

----------


## malyutka_e

Архив 100 лет назад.

----------


## malyutka_e

А что это за здание?

----------


## grudinovker

> Архив 100 лет назад.


 ой вей, какая прелесть, а какой это год??????

----------


## Семирек

> И где это?


 Присоединяюсь к вопросу!

----------


## victor.odessa

> И где это?


 Если мне память не изменяет, эти мемориальные доски установлены при спуске в грот, Софиевская,5.

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо, я в Одессе уже почти 20 лет не был.  А стрельбищные валы если посмотреть на такую же карту что в посте у visor77 в хорошем разрешении которая на Одессике План города, 1917 г. Издание книжного магазина "Труд были как раз в районе нынешней улицы Варненской.


 У меня имеется возможность снять замеры с оригинала карты Дитерикса 1894-го года. 
Только что это сделал и, переведя сажени в метры, наложил на GoogleEarth. Получилось, что стрельбищные валы тянулись между нынешними Варненской и Космонавтов, практически параллельно им. Но ближе к Космонавтов. Начинались в парке Горького метрах в тридцати от нынешней Терешковой и заканчивались точно на 25-й Чапаевской.

----------


## mlch

> Если мне память не изменяет, эти мемориальные доски установлены при спуске в грот, Софиевская,5.


 Надеюсь, что не изменяет.  :smileflag:  Спасибо.
Лет двадцать в том гроте не был.

----------


## malyutka_e

Маразлиевская угол УспенскойВложение 5663713

----------


## Antique

> А где же тогда был завод авиазавод Анатра? И где был аэродром?


 Я же пишу, что: "авиаремонтный завод, к примеру, тоже располагался на поле".

 Одесавиаремсервис - это бывший авиазавод Анатры (одно из отделений) и с момента основания Анатрой никуда не перезжа. До революции у завода был адрес "Стрельбищное поле".




> А что это за здание?


 Институт благородных девиц.

----------


## Спокойствие

> У меня имеется возможность снять замеры с оригинала карты Дитерикса 1894-го года. 
> Только что это сделал и, переведя сажени в метры, наложил на GoogleEarth. Получилось, что стрельбищные валы тянулись между нынешними Варненской и Космонавтов, практически параллельно им. Но ближе к Космонавтов. Начинались в парке Горького метрах в тридцати от нынешней Терешковой и заканчивались точно на 25-й Чапаевской.


 
http://io.ua/1505248

----------


## Screech

Одесский порт и окрестности, 22 октября 1941
Не пойму ракурс съёмки с бульвара

----------


## Screech

Во время распутицы „красавица Одесса” совершенно не оправдывает этого лестного эпитета. В такие дни более удачным было-бы называть ее „грязная Одесса“. Улицы совершенно не приводятся в порядок, и в грязи, и лужах можно если не утонуть, то утопить калоши... Впрочем, показная часть города, в сравнении с тем, что делается „внизу” в царстве портового управления, — настоящий рай. Там, внизу, буквально можно утонуть в липкой, черной от угольной пыли грязи... Одна, лестница, спускающаяся от бульвара, — чего стоит! Ступени оббиты, снег не счищен, черная грязь, лужи...
Идешь и—-вздыхаешь... Настоящая „лестница вздохов...“ А ведь Николаевский бульвар едва-ли не красивейшее место грязной красавицы Одессы!
"Одесский листок! 24 (11) января 1913 года
100 лет прошло,а так и не убирают улицы)

----------


## Vitali P

> Я же пишу, что: "авиаремонтный завод, к примеру, тоже располагался на поле".
> 
>  Одесавиаремсервис - это бывший авиазавод Анатры (одно из отделений) и с момента основания Анатрой никуда не перезжа. До революции у завода был адрес "Стрельбищное поле".


 Спасибо за информацию. А где было лётное поле? Я долго жил на 3 ст Черноморской дороги и напротив моей 33 школы были (есть) Аэродромные переулки, улица Комарова сначала называлась Аэродромной а Ген Петрова (не уверен) -Авиаторов и как я себе представляю аэродром был в треугольнике между нынешними улицами Комарова, Люстдорфской дорогой и 25 Чапаевской дивизии. Я в своё спрашивал многих людей но никто мне ничего определённого сказать не мог, может Вы для меня этот вопрос проясните.

----------


## Vitali P

> У меня имеется возможность снять замеры с оригинала карты Дитерикса 1894-го года. 
> Только что это сделал и, переведя сажени в метры, наложил на GoogleEarth. Получилось, что стрельбищные валы тянулись между нынешними Варненской и Космонавтов, практически параллельно им. Но ближе к Космонавтов. Начинались в парке Горького метрах в тридцати от нынешней Терешковой и заканчивались точно на 25-й Чапаевской.


  Большое спасибо за Ваш труд! Помню на улице Комарова была трансформаторная будка, не знаю осталась ли, на которой было написано "РП Стрельбищный". А во 2й половине 60х когда только начинали засаживать деревьями парк Горького, старший брат моего однокласника нашел, как он потом говорил на месте нынешнего кинотеатра Москва какую-то штуковину и решил её разобрать - в результате у него половина лица была изуродована и он ослеп на один глаз. Старшие ребята нашли как то в парке Горького  затвор а мой отец ствол от немецкой винтовки Маузера.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Почему был? Есть он. На территории парка Горького.


 Вот он, памятник...

Photo credits: Catullus, panoramio.com

----------


## ruslanyd

> Не пойму ракурс съёмки с бульвара


 Внизу - Приморская, д.2 и д.4 
На дальнем плане - Карантинный мол

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Вот такая вот... "Девушка моей мечты", стоившая жизней генералам.

http://odessa-life.od.ua/article/2629-tainy-odesskih-podvalov

----------


## ALKA

> Внизу - Приморская, д.2 и д.4 
> На дальнем плане - Карантинный мол


 может пушку передвигали ?...или была другая пушка ?

----------


## mlch

> http://io.ua/1505248


 И что?
1. По Вашей ссылке открывается файл, который называется "*Приблизительное* местонахождение Стрельбищного поля". То есть границы показаны примерно. 
По той же карте Дитерикса, которая выполнена в масштабе а не приблизительно видно, что южная граница Стрельбищного поля проходила по Люстдорфской дороге и Комарова, а не по Варненской, как на этой схеме показано.
2. Мы говорили не о границах Стрельбищного поля, а о Стрельбищных валах, которые на вашей схеме вообще не показаны.   :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> может пушку передвигали ?...или была другая пушка ?


  Не было другой.

----------


## Спокойствие

> И что?
> 1. По Вашей ссылке открывается файл, который называется "*Приблизительное* местонахождение Стрельбищного поля". То есть границы показаны примерно. 
> По той же карте Дитерикса, которая выполнена в масштабе а не приблизительно видно, что южная граница Стрельбищного поля проходила по Люстдорфской дороге и Комарова, а не по Варненской, как на этой схеме показано.
> 2. Мы говорили не о границах Стрельбищного поля, а о Стрельбищных валах, которые на вашей схеме вообще не показаны.


 Анатолий Дроздовский по поводу валов пишет:
"_ Компьютерное совмещение современной и старинной карт этого района одинакового масштаба, проведенное нашим сыном Александром Дроздовским, показало, что стрельбищные валы рассекали центр нынешнего парка им. А.М. Горького параллельно ул. Космонавтов. Остатки возвышенностей сохранились в той части парка, которая примыкает к улице Терешковой._ " (с)

http://viknaodessa.od.ua/?dorogie_nashi_cheremushki

----------


## brassl

> А что это за здание?


 Спасибо за лучшее качество. В Архиве хуже, добавлено еще в октябре 2010 года.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Сейчас они находятся в Одесском художественном музее на Софиевской улице, при входе в грот.Но цари вряд ли посещали этот зал, где они сейчас находятся.Скорей всего они висели на здании городской думы, а в во время революционных потресений,чтобы варвары не уничтожили,  их перенесли в Художественную галерею.(Это версия экскурсовода) Где находилась Дума в эти годы, я честно не знаю.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Во время распутицы „красавица Одесса” совершенно не оправдывает этого лестного эпитета. В такие дни более удачным было-бы называть ее „грязная Одесса“. Улицы совершенно не приводятся в порядок, и в грязи, и лужах можно если не утонуть, то утопить калоши... Впрочем, показная часть города, в сравнении с тем, что делается „внизу” в царстве портового управления, — настоящий рай. Там, внизу, буквально можно утонуть в липкой, черной от угольной пыли грязи... Одна, лестница, спускающаяся от бульвара, — чего стоит! Ступени оббиты, снег не счищен, черная грязь, лужи...
> Идешь и—-вздыхаешь... Настоящая „лестница вздохов...“ А ведь Николаевский бульвар едва-ли не красивейшее место грязной красавицы Одессы!
> "Одесский листок! 24 (11) января 1913 года
> 100 лет прошло,а так и не убирают улицы)


 Я не защищаю Петрушку, но критиканы всегда найдутся. Критиковать всегда легче, чем делать что-то.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Маразлиевская угол УспенскойВложение 5663713


 А почему фото подписано как Михайловская?

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Надеюсь, что не изменяет.  Спасибо.
> Лет двадцать в том гроте не был.


 Я тоже, а вот вчера побывал. Получил море удовольствия.

----------


## mlch

> Анатолий Дроздовский по поводу валов пишет:
> "_ Компьютерное совмещение современной и старинной карт этого района одинакового масштаба, проведенное нашим сыном Александром Дроздовским, показало, что стрельбищные валы рассекали центр нынешнего парка им. А.М. Горького параллельно ул. Космонавтов. Остатки возвышенностей сохранились в той части парка, которая примыкает к улице Терешковой._ " (с)
> 
> 
> http://viknaodessa.od.ua/?dorogie_nashi_cheremushki


 Вот с этим согласен на 100%! :smileflag:

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Спасибо всем ответившим.Если мне склероз не изменяет был ещё памятник на углу Варненской и Ген. Петрова?


 Вот памятный знак установленный на месте (это суждение спорно),где в 1941-1944 гг., фашисты расстреливали советских солдат и мирных граждан.
Ул.Малиновского,71/1 угол Рабина

А ещё один стоит в парке Горького по адресу : ул.Космонавтов,17а.
Памятник жертвам фашизма.

----------


## heffalump1974

> А почему фото подписано как Михайловская?


 Вероятно имеется в виду Михайловская обитель, т.е. Одесский Свято-Архангело-Михайловский женский монастырь.

Касательно же предыдущего поста - не хочу дворнико...диспута. ЖКСы есть, зарплата кому-то капает, все типа "кзимеготовы". "Делать что-то" вроде как есть кому, и не за так. А вместе с тем, полагаю не мне одному случалось выходить с лопатой.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Маразлиевская угол УспенскойВложение 5663713


 Так это ул. Маразлиевская, справо Архангело-Михайловская церковь ? Не узнал.

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Вот такая вот... "Девушка моей мечты", стоившая жизней генералам.
> 
> http://odessa-life.od.ua/article/2629-tainy-odesskih-podvalov


 Да уж.... И ничего, что фильм вышел только в 1944 году. Песня была уже популярна в Одессе.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Да уж.... И ничего, что фильм вышел только в 1944 году. Песня была уже популярна в Одессе.


 Я не специалист по немецким фильмам. Решил поделиться статьей на одесском сайте для обсуждения на форуме.
Есть факт, что здание было взорвано. А какие именно технологии для этого использовались, мне неизвестно.

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Я не специалист по немецким фильмам. Решил поделиться статьей на одесском сайте для обсуждения на форуме.
> Есть факт, что здание было взорвано. А какие именно технологии для этого использовались, мне неизвестно.


  Но раз автор в этом случае приврал, то...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Это уникально. Вот так мне подарок . Не думал, что это может сохранится. Да. Это сторожка и лесенка для входа на этот пляж. "Хозяин" жил постоянно в сторожке, охранял лодки и там же имел маленькое хозяйство. При нем всегда находилась команда из 2-3 16 летних пацанов - вытащить лодки, убрать маленький пляж и т.д. Вход только членам... Но наша ватага сумела подружиться с местными и в 1962-65 гг проводило все время с ранней весны до поздней осени на этом пляжике. Брассл, я в долгу.


 Кстати, о пляжах.

К.Паустовский в своей повести "Время больших ожиданий" пишет об "Австрийском пляже", который находился с морской стороны Карантинного мола. Интересно, а снимки этого места сохранились? Как мы все знаем, площадь мола постоянно увеличивали, и это поглотило тот пляж.

Привожу отрывок:

"Карантинную  гавань защищала от  моря высокая стена из  бетонных  плит.
Стена эта переходила в рейдовый мол. Сильные  зимние штормы пробили в  этой стене широкую брешь и намыли под
стеной со стороны моря небольшой песчаный пляж. Первыми начали  пользоваться
этим  пляжем во  время интервенции австрийские  солдаты.  Поэтому этот очень
уютный, теплый и пустынный пляж и получил название "Австрийского". До  этого   пляжа  идти   из  города  было  дальше,   чем  до  большого Ланжероновского. Поэтому   на  Австрийский  пляж  ходили  только  любители безлюдья. А  может быть, и любители  той  морской старины, какая сохранилась главным  образом   на  гравюрах..."

----------


## exse

_"в эфир шлягер из кинофильма «Девушка моей мечты» в исполнении фантастически популярной в Рейхе певицы Марики Рёк, глушить которую не поднялась бы рука ни у одного немецкого радиста."_

"Глушилки" в начале войны? Что-то новое.
И, как помнится, советский радиофугас был использован не один раз:  Харьковская минно-заградительная операция, Киев, Выборг (вот там фины глушили на время разминирования не музыку, а МУЗЫКОЙ заранее известную частоту) и т.д.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Но раз автор в этом случае приврал, то...


 Согласен, автор несерьезный и для исторических исследований не годится.

----------


## Лысый0

> Согласен, автор несерьезный и для исторических исследований не годится.


 Да и Паустовский много подзабыл к "Время больших ожиданий" и просто додумывал  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо за информацию. А где было лётное поле? Я долго жил на 3 ст Черноморской дороги и напротив моей 33 школы были (есть) Аэродромные переулки, улица Комарова сначала называлась Аэродромной а Ген Петрова (не уверен) -Авиаторов и как я себе представляю аэродром был в треугольнике между нынешними улицами Комарова, Люстдорфской дорогой и 25 Чапаевской дивизии. Я в своё спрашивал многих людей но никто мне ничего определённого сказать не мог, может Вы для меня этот вопрос проясните.


 Возможно лётное поле было к югу от аиаремонтного завода, там есть две полосты ,которые напоминают аэродром, однако одну из полос пересекает грунтовая дорога. К северу немцы обозначили стрельбищное поле, на нём я не вижу ничего напоминающего ВПП.

----------


## Antique

> Вот такая вот... "Девушка моей мечты", стоившая жизней генералам.
> 
> http://odessa-life.od.ua/article/2629-tainy-odesskih-podvalov


 Иллюстрации к тексту выбраны совершенно случайные. На фото, где офицеры спускаются по ступеням на фоне портала с вазами запечатлён Киев, здание Педагогического музея / Центральной рады.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Иллюстрации к тексту выбраны совершенно случайные. На фото, где офицеры спускаются по ступеням на фоне портала с вазами запечатлён Киев, здание Педагогического музея / Центральной рады.


 Еще раз, я не пытаюсь доказать события в статье как факты.  :smileflag:  Представлена здесь только в целях точки зрения участников форума.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Да и Паустовский много подзабыл к "Время больших ожиданий" и просто додумывал


 Я о другом авторе говорил. Авторе статье про здание НКВД на Маразлиевской.  :smileflag: 

Теперь о Паустовском. Вероятность есть, что додумывал, не могу себе позволить сказать о нем что-то еще , но... пляж существовал точно в 1941 году. Его видно на аэрофотоснимке Luftwaffe.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Возможно лётное поле было к югу от аиаремонтного завода, там есть две полосты ,которые напоминают аэродром, однако одну из полос пересекает грунтовая дорога. К северу немцы обозначили стрельбищное поле, на нём я не вижу ничего напоминающего ВПП.


 Antique, Откуда такое замечательное фото? Это ведь район тех самых арт. складов... ставших так печально известными. Их даже видно на фото. Это так?

----------


## Milkaway

> Анатолий Дроздовский по поводу валов пишет:
> "_ Компьютерное совмещение современной и старинной карт этого района одинакового масштаба, проведенное нашим сыном Александром Дроздовским, показало, что стрельбищные валы рассекали центр нынешнего парка им. А.М. Горького параллельно ул. Космонавтов. Остатки возвышенностей сохранились в той части парка, которая примыкает к улице Терешковой._ " (с)
> 
> http://viknaodessa.od.ua/?dorogie_nashi_cheremushki


 ... да, действительно, есть там ,,курган,, - летом это велотрек, а зимой - горка ... но, как-то не верится, что это некий остаток стрельбищного вала ( тем более, что кроме него в парке нет других явных возвышенностей) ... родственники, живущие на Терешковой, чуть ли не со дня ёё основания, утверждают, что эту землю (с какой-то целью) специально оставили после устройства по близости подземного общественного туалета, который теперь используется под ветклинику ...

----------


## visor77

> Иллюстрации к тексту выбраны совершенно случайные. На фото, где офицеры спускаются по ступеням на фоне портала с вазами запечатлён Киев, здание Педагогического музея / Центральной рады.


 Да и домик на Ришельевской, 2 погиб еще в первые недели войны, задолго до прихода войск вермахта.

----------


## Jorjic

> Кстати, о пляжах.
> К.Паустовский в своей повести "Время больших ожиданий" пишет об "Австрийском пляже", который находился с морской стороны Карантинного мола. Интересно, а снимки этого места сохранились?


 Снимки сохранились, они есть в Архиве.
А вот небольшой отрывок из воспоминаний моего отца, где говорится об этом пляже. Речь идет о конце 20-х начале 30-х годов.



> Самым фешенебельным пляжем в Одессе считался так называемый Австрийский пляж. Находился он на внешней стороне волнореза, закрывающего порт и заканчивающегося Воронцовским маяком.
> Попасть на Австрийский пляж можно было двумя путями - спустившись с бульвара и пройдя через Таможенную площадь на мол, можно было на лодке переплыть к самому входу на пляж. Там всегда курсировала пара лодок, на которых перевозчиками были старые рыбаки или матросы. Этот путь был более близким, приятным и интересным.
> Другой путь был более длительным. Нужно было идти вдоль причалов, складов, выходить к началу волнореза, идти по нему мимо элеватора-зернопогрузчика и только тогда можно было попасть на пляж. Вход на пляж был платным.
> По волнорезу можно было пойти и дальше. После зернопогрузчика было небольшое здание гидрометеорологической станции, но в то время оно пустовало.
> По всей дуге волнореза, вплоть до маяка, устраивались рыболовы. Помимо рыболовов-индивидуалистов с удочками, было несколько стационарных установок - довольно большие сети на крестовинах, подвешенные к длинному рычагу, подобно журавлю у колодцев. Вдоль волнореза, с величавым спокойствием, стояли крупные бакланы, которых у нас называли мартынами.
> Австрийский пляж был достаточно большим и широким, полностью песчаным, с хорошим, полого опускавшимся дном. На пляже собирались довольно многочисленные компании - в школьные годы это были одноклассники, в профшкольские годы компания, естественно, менялась, в институтские - тем более. Правда, в институтские годы мы на Австрийский пляж ходили редко.
> На пляж приходили основательно, проводили обычно почти целый день - с утра до самого вечера. Купались по много раз, лежали и загорали на теплом песочке, трепались, обсуждали различные проблемы и новости, изощрялись в остроумии, любезничали со знакомыми и незнакомыми девочками. Тут же возникали новые знакомства, количество "сопляжников" увеличивалось и такие компании довольно устойчиво могли держаться на протяжении всего купального сезона.
> Основными посетителями этого пляжа были жители центральных районов Одессы. После войны этот пляж перестал существовать. Физически-то он существует, но вход на него закрыт.

----------


## Алик Савенков

А вот вам ещё за еврейское кладбище фотографий

----------


## Чебурген

> Да и домик на Ришельевской, 2 погиб еще в первые недели войны, задолго до прихода войск вермахта.


 Сильные бомбардировки Одессы были 22,25 и 26 ию*л*я. Не берусь судить за достоверность, но "Ришельевская, 2" было уничтожено попаданием бомбы 25 июля 41-го. По рассказам папы, следующей бомбой, упавшей на Приморском, недалеко от памятника Пушкину, его "накрыло". "Пушкин" не пострадал, ибо был обложен мешками с песком /рыбной чешуёй. Эта дата ему хорошо запомнилась...

----------


## visor77

> Сильные бомбардировки Одессы были 22,25 и 26 ию*л*я. Не берусь судить за достоверность, но "Ришельевская, 2" было уничтожено попаданием бомбы 25 июля 41-го. По рассказам папы, следующей бомбой, упавшей на Приморском, недалеко от памятника Пушкину, его "накрыло". "Пушкин" не пострадал, ибо был обложен мешками с песком /рыбной чешуёй. Эта дата ему хорошо запомнилась...


 Вот и я что-то подобное слышал. 25 июля - это пятая неделя войны. Получается, что в обсуждаемой статье и в тексте, и в иллюстрациях слишком много неточностей. Ставить первую попавшуюся фотографию под текст стало уже привычкой у нынешних "журналистов". Это как с печально известной фотографией румынских солдат, растиражированной в прошлом мае по городу.

----------


## Good++++

> Сильные бомбардировки Одессы были 22,25 и 26 ию*л*я. Не берусь судить за достоверность, но "Ришельевская, 2" было уничтожено попаданием бомбы 25 июля 41-го. По рассказам папы, следующей бомбой, упавшей на Приморском, недалеко от памятника Пушкину, его "накрыло". "Пушкин" не пострадал, ибо был обложен мешками с песком /рыбной чешуёй. Эта дата ему хорошо запомнилась...


  Мы уже обсуждали эту тему в августе 2011 г. ...



> Сообщение от Agnessa
> 
> 
> 
> Вот что сказано по поводу этого дома в книге Олега Губаря "Старые дома и другие памятные места Одессы":
> _«Как и дом на противоположной стороне Ришельевской, Городской дом был разрушен авиабомбой в 1941 году. Сегодня мало кому известно, что после войны он был восстановлен. Однако пострадавшие от огня старые стены не выдержали нагрузки: произошел обвал, унесший человеческие жизни, и дом был разобран»._ 
> Там же - по поводу дома, располагавшегося напротив: "Построенное здание позднее перестраивалось мало и простояло до лета 1941 года, когда было разрушено авиабомбой".
> 
> 
>  Аэрофотосъёмка, произведенная 7.8.44 г. опровергает О. Губаря: дом с адресом Ришельевская № 2 - цел! А дом № 1 - только стены...


 


> Была фотография 1942 г., на которой румын на мотоцикле стоит на фоне оперного и целёхонького дома № 2. Вряд ли они так быстро занялись восстановлением второстепенного сооружения...


 


> Вот фотография:
> 
> Вот если бы одесские газеты тех лет почитать...

----------


## Antique

> Еще раз, я не пытаюсь доказать события в статье как факты.  Представлена здесь только в целях точки зрения участников форума.


 Я не апеллировал лично к вам. Зачем? Мой комментарий обращён к читателям статьи.

----------


## Antique

> Antique, Откуда такое замечательное фото? Это ведь район тех самых арт. складов... ставших так печально известными. Их даже видно на фото. Это так?


 Да, это они. Несколько месяцев назад Brassl загрузил на odessastory в раздел карт замечательную серию аэрофотосьёмок Одессы. Представлены совершенно иные образцы, чем на сайте pobeda-vov.ru (не работает, но склеенные снимки доступны на warfly.ws).

----------


## brassl

Файл не мой. Нашел exse. В Архиве такого нет. Беритя  :smileflag: 

Плюсик exse поставте за находку  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Ребята, надо посоветоваться. 
Днями поступило предложение и может так случится что Архив (с дополнениями) переедет на новое место. 
Но тут есть скользкий вопрос. Не все фото выложеные в Архиве найдены мной. Если кто из форумчан (присылавших фото для Архива) против переезда своих находок сообщите в личку, я их трогать не буду.
Адрес переезда сообщу дополнительно (если еще не угас интерес к новым дополнениям  :smileflag: )

----------


## Скрытик

Детский сад 

OSW уже работает. Не знаю нормально ли такой плагин как сейчас?

----------


## Лысый0

> Ребята, надо посоветоваться. 
> Днями поступило предложение и может так случится что Архив (с дополнениями) переедет на новое место. 
> Но тут есть скользкий вопрос. Не все фото выложеные в Архиве найдены мной. Если кто из форумчан (присылавших фото для Архива) против переезда своих находок сообщите в личку, я их трогать не буду.
> Адрес переезда сообщу дополнительно (если еще не угас интерес к новым дополнениям )


 Не возражаю и еще подкину. Удачи!!!

----------


## Jorjic

> Ребята, надо посоветоваться. 
> Днями поступило предложение и может так случится что Архив (с дополнениями) переедет на новое место. 
> Но тут есть скользкий вопрос. Не все фото выложеные в Архиве найдены мной. Если кто из форумчан (присылавших фото для Архива) против переезда своих находок сообщите в личку, я их трогать не буду.
> Адрес переезда сообщу дополнительно (если еще не угас интерес к новым дополнениям )


 Боюсь, что скользких вопросов будет очень много, но с моей стороны возражений нет. Готов продолжать сотрудничество.

----------


## brassl

> Детский сад


 Если это ко мне, то наверное ты прав. Да, детский сад, т.к. работы я себе "нашел" не на один день. Зато ребята не имеют ни какого отношения к форуму, и поэтому раздача "слонов" меня совершенно не будет волновать. А то так получается, что мы только с тобой "орденоносцы", я чуть меньше, ты чуть больше (другие кстати вообще ничего за эти годы не получили, хотя дополняют Архив не плохо, куда только администрация смотрит :smileflag: )

----------


## Jorjic

Как говорит моя жена в таких случаях - детский сад надел панамки. И она таки знает, о чем говорит - несколько лет проработала воспитательницей, причем любимой. Я вас уверяю, что это дорогого стоит.

----------


## brassl

:smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

ОдессаСтори к форуму никакого отношения не имел и не имеет. Поэтому я не могу понять на что ты обижаешься. 
Я уже лет 5 подряд получаю лычки, но всегда их удаляю потом. Мне это по барабану. И жаль, что для тебя их неполучение важнее всего того, что тут делалось не один год.
Но это твой выбор - надеюсь осознанный.
Ну а тем, кто не сильно на меня обижается - я по прежнему буду поддерживать ОдессаСтори как и раньше. Все неравнодушные к истории Одессы и ее современности приглашаются к сотрудничеству.

----------


## brassl

Да мне не место важнее, как же это не понятно, блин, а то что моему "профильному" администратору по-барабану моя работа за год, а администратор на ФОРУМЕ у меня один (других я на нашей страничке не вижу). Администратор это не звание, это умение работать с коллективом. В общем не принципиально уже, к сожалению.

----------


## job2001

> Снимки сохранились, они есть в Архиве.
> А вот небольшой отрывок из воспоминаний моего отца, где говорится об этом пляже. Речь идет о конце 20-х начале 30-х годов.


 он действительно существует? посмотрел на гугле - вроде бы нет ничего похожего
ps зато увидел (давно не заглядывал)  что там есть съемка от февраля прошлого года, и замечательные виды замерзшего моря

----------


## ruslanyd

> он действительно существует? посмотрел на гугле - вроде бы нет ничего похожего
> ps зато увидел (давно не заглядывал)  что там есть съемка от февраля прошлого года, и замечательные виды замерзшего моря


 Карантинный мол не раз расширяли
Это уже и не мол, а полуостров  :smileflag: 
Расширяют и сейчас

----------


## ruslanyd

Тестдрайв Олдсмобиля  :smileflag: 

_Олдсмобиль (возможно Oldsmobile Curved Dash) карабкается по лестнице Николавского бульвара, в которой 193 ступени. Почтовая открытка, изданная ранее 1906 года._

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Фото*

----------


## ruslanyd

10 февраля (29 февраля по старому стилю) – скорбная дата для русской словесности: как известно, в этот день в 1837 году Александр Пушкин умер от раны, полученной на дуэли с кавалергардом Жоржем Дантесом

Дом в Одессе, в котором жил А.С. Пушкин в 1823 г. Репродукция с литографии неизвестного автора. (АРАН. Ф.543. Д.941. Л.34)


Дом в Одессе, в котором жил А.С. Пушкин. Репродукция с фотографии

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Карантинный мол не раз расширяли
> Это уже и не мол, а полуостров 
> Расширяют и сейчас


 К сожалению, пляжа больше нет. В том месте были проведены инженерные работы по расширению мола. За внешней стеной Карантинного мола сейчас тоже намывают песок, видимо для расширения контейнерного терминала. Так что где когда-то был пляж, теперь международная торговля.

----------


## ruslanyd

Для сравнения: аэрофотоснимок времён ВОВ vs Гуглоземля
По всей видимости, на изгибе и есть тот самый пляж



Сторона, обращенная внутрь гавани, не сдвинулась ни на метр
Чего не скажешь о морской стороне

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

По поводу Австрийского пляжа из *моих* воспоминаний:

В начале лета 1968 г. ко дню открытия Морвокзала из яхт-клуба, который к этому времени уже перевели с Пересыпи в Отраду, выделили несколько яхт для создания "фона" при телесъемках.
Среди лодок, кажется, были "Драконы", пара "Звездников", "Финны", "Голландец" и наша "М"-ка. День был солнечный, теплый, но ветренный. Ветер-восточный с порывами до 4...5 баллов. Мы благополучно "долетели" на полных курсах до маяка и некоторое время крутились в акватории в районе старого брейкватера. Через часик повернули обратно в Отраду, но уже пришлось идти в лавировку против ветра.
Когда обогнули маяк, я скомандовал "к повороту оверштаг" , но один из матросов (в М-ке экипаж из 3-х человек), вместо того, чтобы держать грото-шкот в руках, закрепил его за утку.
В результате нас резко положило на борт, а из-за сильного порыва ветра эту утку оторвало  и нас понесло в сторону Австрийского пляжа. Кое-как мы пришвартовались к берегу. Пляж был небольшой (длиной метров 30...40 и шириной метров 6...8), песчаный. Запомнилось большое количество людей с детьми. С одним из нетрезвых "пляжников" случился даже конфликт. Ему очень хотелось, что бы мы покатали его ребенка прямо щас! Но все закончилось благополучно-поломку исправили и пошли дальше   :smileflag: 

Таким было мое первое и последнее посещение Австрийского пляжа  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> 10 февраля (29 февраля по старому стилю) – скорбная дата для русской словесности: как известно, в этот день в 1837 году Александр Пушкин умер от раны, полученной на дуэли с кавалергардом Жоржем Дантесом
> 
> Дом в Одессе, в котором жил А.С. Пушкин в 1823 г. Репродукция с литографии неизвестного автора. (АРАН. Ф.543. Д.941. Л.34)
> 
> 
> Дом в Одессе, в котором жил А.С. Пушкин. Репродукция с фотографии


  А Пушкин жил большую часть времени здесь или в гостинице Оттона?

----------


## Пушкин

Унылость сегодняшнего дня:

_Серый, холодный туман,
Вошел влажной поступью в город. 
Мелкая, снежная пыль
Сыпется в рот и за ворот.
Стелиться стон ревуна,
Хнычут унылые чайки. 
Где же ты, где ты весна? 
В лёгкой сиреневой майке._ (сирень в мае)

----------


## mlch

> А Пушкин жил большую часть времени здесь или в гостинице Оттона?


 Насколько мне известно, Пушкин за 13 месяцев пребывания в Одессе жил в нескольких местах. Просто это здание - единственное сохранившееся из них.

----------


## Семирек

> Насколько мне известно, Пушкин за 13 месяцев пребывания в Одессе жил в нескольких местах. Просто это здание - единственное сохранившееся из них.


 Кажется он жил еще в гостинице владельцем которой был Карл (Шарль) Сикар.

----------


## Antique

> Кажется он жил еще в гостинице владельцем которой был Карл (Шарль) Сикар.


 Как раз на фотографиях выше изображено здание, в котором эта гостиница и находилась.

----------


## Семирек

> Как раз на фотографиях выше изображено здание, в котором эта гостиница и находилась.


 Я догадывался, но сомневался в этом. Теперь буду знать точно  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Скажите, откуда взялся танк НИ на этой "не одесской" местности ? Или это не он.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> По поводу Австрийского пляжа из *моих* воспоминаний:
> 
> В начале лета 1968 г. ко дню открытия Морвокзала из яхт-клуба, который к этому времени уже перевели с Пересыпи в Отраду, выделили несколько яхт для создания "фона" при телесъемках.
> Среди лодок, кажется, были "Драконы", пара "Звездников", "Финны", "Голландец" и наша "М"-ка. День был солнечный, теплый, но ветренный. Ветер-восточный с порывами до 4...5 баллов. Мы благополучно "долетели" на полных курсах до маяка и некоторое время крутились в акватории. Через часик повернули обратно в Отраду, но уже пришлось идти в лавировку против ветра.
> Когда обогнули маяк, я скомандовал "к повороту оверштаг" , но один из матросов (в М-ке экипаж из 3-х человек), вместо того, чтобы держать грото-шкот в руках, закрепил его за утку.
> В результате нас резко положило на борт, а из-за сильного порыва ветра эту утку оторвало  и нас понесло в сторону Австрийского пляжа. Кое-как мы пришвартовались к берегу. Пляж был небольшой (длиной метров 30...40 и шириной метров 6...8), песчаный. Запомнилось большое количество людей с детьми. С одним из нетрезвых "пляжников" случился даже конфликт. Ему очень хотелось, что бы мы покатали его ребенка прямо щас! Но все закончилось благополучно-поломку исправили и пошли дальше  
> 
> Таким было мое первое и последнее посещение Австрийского пляжа


 Вот видите, какая замечательная дискуссия получилась по поводу Австрийского пляжа. Еще раз, спасибо.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Состояние бывшего роддома номер 6 вызывает чувства жалости и обиды... Здание специально довели до такого состояния, чтобы на его месте построить очередное "элитное" жилье. 
Кто-нибудь знает, его будут восстанавливать? Если не в качестве роддома, то хотя бы в качестве чего-нибудь что сохранит само здание...

Это особняк Гавсевича, 1903 год. Архитектор С. С. Гальперсон.

Я уверен, что много людей на этом форуме там появились на свет. Там же появился на свет и я сам. 

Запомните, ваш первый адрес в городе Одесса - Черноморская 1.

----------


## Jorjic

> Скажите, откуда взялся танк НИ на этой "не одесской" местности ? Или это не он.


 А что это за местность?

----------


## visor77

> Скажите, откуда взялся танк НИ на этой "не одесской" местности ? Или это не он.


  НИ - это не только Одесса:



> *Схожие машины*
> 
> Надо сказать, что НИ-1 был далеко не единственным бронетрактором, произведённым в годы Великой Отечественной войны. В условиях недостатка бронетехники во многих городах, располагавших более или менее развитой промышленностью, создавались и изготавливались самодельные образцы бронетехники — бронетрактора, эрзац-танки, самодельные бронеавтомобили.
> 
> К примеру, по имеющимся данным, осенью 1941 года от 50 до 60 бронетракторов было выпущено Харьковским тракторным заводом. После кратковременных сравнительных испытаний в качестве базы для танка был избран трактор СТЗ-3. При бронировании шасси трактора было усилено, а для более плавного хода на него установили обрезиненные катки и мелкозвенчатую гусеницу с транспортного трактора СТЗ-5. Толщина брони составляла 10-25 мм. В броневой рубке, смонтированной на месте кабины водителя, устанавливалась 45 мм танковая пушка с ограниченными углами обстрела. Для обороны в ближнем бою внутри перевозился пулемёт Дегтярёва или пулемёт ДП. При постановке на серийное производство на ХПЗ эта машина получила индекс ХТЗ-16. Точных данных о боевом использовании этих машин нет, но есть основания полагать, что они использовались при обороне Харькова осенью 1941 года.
> 
> Кроме того, имеются обрывочные сведения о состоявшем на вооружении Украинской повстанческой армии импровизированном танке[3]. Танк был собран в 1943 году в районе Ковеля — в подконтрольной УПА военной мастерской трактор был обшит сталью и оснащен двумя пулеметами. Танк использовался в боях с польской Армией крайовой. По другой версии[4], бронемашина была сконструирована из корпуса танка Т-26, установленного на шасси трактора СТЗ-5; нельзя исключить вероятности существования двух разных повстанческих эрзац-танков.
> 
> Также известно об участии импровизированных бронированных машин при обороне Моонзундских островов. Так, в целях усиления огневой обороны, защитники островов по собственной инициативе построили из тракторов 4 танка, вооружённых пулемётами[5].
> ...


 
Еще здесь есть.

----------


## Чебурген

У тракторов, на базе которых выпускались НИ и аналоги, гусеницы шире и  их "рельеф" другой. И насколько можно судить по фото, ширина этой "танкетки" (расстояние между гусеницами) и высота меньше.

----------


## polvnic

> он (Австрийский пляж) действительно существует? посмотрел на гугле - вроде бы нет ничего похожего


 

В последний раз купался там в июле-августе 1973 г. Ремонтировал радар на стоящем в ремонте на СРЗ-2 "рыбаке". В обед ходили купаться.

----------


## Пушкин

> Состояние бывшего роддома номер 6 вызывает чувства жалости и обиды... Здание специально довели до такого состояния, чтобы на его месте построить очередное "элитное" жилье. 
> Кто-нибудь знает, его будут восстанавливать? Если не в качестве роддома, то хотя бы в качестве чего-нибудь что сохранит само здание...
> 
> Это особняк Гавсевича, 1903 год. Архитектор С. С. Гальперсон.
> 
> Я уверен, что много людей на этом форуме там появились на свет. Там же появился на свет и я сам. 
> 
> Запомните, ваш первый адрес в городе Одесса - Черноморская 1.
> 
> Вложение 5672090


   В данный момент владелец здания ООО "Андромед"  - предприятия группы Климов - Шнайдер. Не понятно как они получили его в собственность, но облсовет пытался его вернуть через суд и проиграли дело. Придёт Самовар  - расскажет, он больше в курсе дела...

----------


## Пушкин

> Насколько мне известно, Пушкин за 13 месяцев пребывания в Одессе жил в нескольких местах. Просто это здание - единственное сохранившееся из них.


  Возможно, хотя Пушкин был в Одессе два раза (первый по пути в Кишенёв) и жил в основном в гостинице Оттона на Дерибасовской угол Ришелевской (может он знаменитую одесскую песню сочинил)))), само задние по моему Рено принадлежало...

----------


## ruslanyd

> Скажите, откуда взялся танк НИ на этой "не одесской" местности ? Или это не он.


 Ижорский бронетрактор типа ИЗ (справа) и бывший эстонский бронеавтомобиль Crossley (слева), осень 1941 г.
Точно такие же скосы по углам, камуфляж



Ижорцы еще и такое чудо выпускали, которое использовали в Советско-Финскую войну, а потом и при блокаде Ленинграда
Видимо, просто как огневую точку

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А почему фото подписано как Михайловская?


  Там находилась Михайловская площадь

----------


## odessa34

Согласен  :smileflag:  Я тоже читаю, но не коментирую....


> Вот насчет узкого круга не согласен... Категорически! Я, к примеру, редко высказываюсь в этой теме, просто мало что интересного знаю об Одессе. НО! Всегда читаю при входе, это одна из самых любимых тем на форуме. Думаю, таких как я немало.

----------


## Пушкин

> добрый день) если у кого-нибудь есть фотографии внутри нашей синагоги в "бытиё её" спортзалом, поделитесь, пожалуйста, спс)


 Синагога на Пушкинской - до сих пор спорт зал...

----------


## ruslanyd

> Скажите, откуда взялся танк НИ на этой "не одесской" местности ? Или это не он.


 


> Ижорский бронетрактор типа ИЗ (справа) и бывший эстонский бронеавтомобиль Crossley (слева), осень 1941 г.
> Точно такие же скосы по углам, камуфляж


 Удивительно, но, судя по камуфляжу, это один и тот же бронетрактор!!!
Вот так нагляднее будет

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Синагога на Пушкинской - до сих пор спорт зал...


 Если имеется ввиду синагога на Еврейской,25 угол Ришельевской, то в 1966-1968 г.г. я там тренировался (волейбол, общество "Буревестник"). Зал и, наверное все здание, тогда принадлежало Педину. Если склероз мне не изменяет, там находилась одна из кафедр физвоспитания. А тренером у нас был А.М.Овчарек, преподаватель Педина.
Для волейбольной площадки места было впритык, причем запомнились низкие потолки. Пол был паркетный и находился в идеальном состоянии. О синагоге, если не ошибаюсь, напоминала только небольшая звезда Давида в окне (витраж ?), выходившем на Ришельевскую. Фото, к сожалению, не делали, но в памяти все осталось...

----------


## [email protected]

Кстати, о синагогах... С детства помню синагогу на Пересыпи, не знаю, как она сейчас выглядит, но нашла фото 2005 года.

http://bolek.livejournal.com/306831.html

Более свежих снимков нет?

----------


## visor77

> Если имеется ввиду синагога на Еврейской,25 угол Ришельевской, то в 1966-1968 г.г. там тренировался (волейбол, "общество "Буревестник"). Зал и, наверное все здание, тогда принадлежало Педину. Если склероз мне не изменяет, там находилась одна из кафедр физвоспитания. А тренером у нас был А.М.Овчарек, преподаватель Педина.
> Для волейбольной площадки места было впритык, причем запомнились низкие потолки. Пол был паркетный и находился в идеальном состоянии. Фото, к сожалению, не делали, но в памяти все осталось...


  И факультет физвоспитания там был, и кафедра физиологии, и прочее, связанное со спортом одесского педина. Ходил туда раз в неделю на занятия по физиологии. Помню впечатление о первом визите: стойкий резких запах пота во всех аудиториях.  :smileflag: 
Физиологию вела, кажется Дудник Анна (Алла?) Ивановна

----------


## visor77

> Кстати, о синагогах... С детства помню синагогу на Пересыпи, не знаю, как она сейчас выглядит, но нашла фото 2005 года.
> ?


 Это та, что возле нынешнего радиобазара? Рушится она...

----------


## [email protected]

> Это та, что *возле нынешнего радиобазара*? Рушится она...


 Да.

----------


## Antique

Судя по фото существенного изменения в её облике не произошло.

----------


## Antique

Судя по фото существенного изменения в её облике не произошло.

 мне не понравился комментарий в блоге в LJ, о том, что синагога якобы не представляет архитектурной ценности. Это же достаточно живописное здание.

Также есть такой обзор (ссылка):

----------


## grudinovker

> Синагога на Пушкинской - до сих пор спорт зал...


   в первый раз слышу за синагогу на Пушкинской, которая спортзал, вы тоно ничего не путаете?  синагога Бродская на Пушкинской, но это не спортзал, а архив, а вот на Ришельевской(ЛЕнина), -это бывший спортзал педина, туда даже моя мама  на физ-ру ходила, когда была студенткой

----------


## [email protected]

> Судя по фото существенного изменения в её облике не произошло.
> 
>  мне не понраился комментарий в блоге в LJ, о том, что синагога якобы не представляет архитектурной ценности. Это же достаточно живописное здание.
> 
> Также есть такой обзор:
> http://dumskaya.net/news/sekrety-evrejskoj-odessy-kak-gotovyat-koshernuyu-022608/


 Тоскливая картина

----------


## grudinovker

> Если имеется ввиду синагога на Еврейской,25 угол Ришельевской, то в 1966-1968 г.г. я там тренировался (волейбол, общество "Буревестник"). Зал и, наверное все здание, тогда принадлежало Педину. Если склероз мне не изменяет, там находилась одна из кафедр физвоспитания. А тренером у нас был А.М.Овчарек, преподаватель Педина.
> Для волейбольной площадки места было впритык, причем запомнились низкие потолки. Пол был паркетный и находился в идеальном состоянии. О синагоге, если не ошибаюсь, напоминала только небольшая звезда Давида в окне (витраж ?), выходившем на Ришельевскую. Фото, к сожалению, не делали, но в памяти все осталось...


 витраж, кстати, на Еврейскую выходит, до сих пор, не на Ришельевскую)

----------


## Лысый0

> Если имеется ввиду синагога на Еврейской,25 угол Ришельевской, то в 1966-1968 г.г. я там тренировался (волейбол, общество "Буревестник"). Зал и, наверное все здание, тогда принадлежало Педину. Если склероз мне не изменяет, там находилась одна из кафедр физвоспитания. А тренером у нас был А.М.Овчарек, преподаватель Педина.
> Для волейбольной площадки места было впритык, причем запомнились низкие потолки. Пол был паркетный и находился в идеальном состоянии. О синагоге, если не ошибаюсь, напоминала только небольшая звезда Давида в окне (витраж ?), выходившем на Ришельевскую. Фото, к сожалению, не делали, но в памяти все осталось...


 В зале Педина (сейчас Педун :smileflag: ) занимался гимнастикой (1961-64), так же соревнования проходили в Кирхе (П.Великого) и Костеле (Екатерининская). 

По поводу синагоги на Пушкинской Вы спутали. Синагога располагалась Тюремный (Шмидта) угол М. Арнаутская. В 50-60 х в ней располагалась парашютная школа ДОСААФ. Помню свисающие из-под купольного пространства настоящие парашюты. Там было очень удобно учиться их складывать. Вроде сейчас ее уже отстроили, где-то проскакивало.

----------


## grudinovker

> В зале Педина (сейчас Педун) занимался гимнастикой (1961-64), так же соревнования проходили в Кирхе (П.Великого) и Костеле (Екатерининская). 
> 
> По поводу синагоги на Пушкинской Вы спутали. Синагога располагалась Тюремный (Шмидта) угол М. Арнаутская. В 50-60 х в ней располагалась парашютная школа ДОСААФ. Помню свисающие из-под купольного пространства настоящие парашюты. Там было очень удобно учиться их складыват. Вроде сейчас ее уже отстроили, где-то проскакивало.


  это бывшая синагога рубщиков кошерного мяса) там сейчас  "Мигдаль", а когда-то, кроме парашютной школы, там еще был  "особо уполномоченный" отдел , ответственный за "прослушку"

----------


## visor77

> Синагога располагалась Тюремный (Шмидта) угол М. Арнаутская. В 50-60 х в ней располагалась парашютная школа ДОСААФ. Помню свисающие из-под купольного пространства настоящие парашюты. Там было очень удобно учиться их складывать. Вроде сейчас ее уже отстроили, где-то проскакивало.


 Если верить 2GIS, то там сейчас:
Центр раннего развития детей "Мазл Тов"
и
Еврейский общинный центр "Мигдаль"

----------


## grudinovker

> Если верить 2GIS, то там сейчас:
> Центр раннего развития детей "Мазл Тов"
> и
> Еврейский общинный центр "Мигдаль"


   я ж говорю, "Мигдаль")  "Мазл тов"- это, гм, "подразделение" "Мигдаля")

----------


## Лысый0

> я ж говорю, "Мигдаль")  "Мазл тов"- это, гм, "подразделение" "Мигдаля")


 Что там происходит по факту? :smileflag:

----------


## grudinovker

> Что там происходит по факту?


 это общинный центр, и там много всего интересного) не сочтите за рекламу)

----------


## Лысый0

> это общинный центр, и там много всего интересного) не сочтите за рекламу)


 Но, как я понимаю, здание вернули бесплатно, как культовое сооружение. Разве его можно использовать в др. целях? Тогда надо платить городу.

----------


## феерический

Это еще рядом Розмарин? Интересное место... 
А в синаногу на пересыпи я ходил с экскурсией в 7-8 классе, что-то типа экскурсия по интересным культовым заведениям, или я не помню как оно тогда точно называлось...

----------


## inborz

Синагога - это не культовое сооружение и не храм, это место, где евреи собираются на молитву, на учебу и т.д. Теперь это называют общинным центром, каковым и является "Мигдаль".

----------


## visor77

> это место, где евреи собираются на молитву, на учебу и т.д.


 Я бы уточнил: не евреи, а иудеи.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Синагога на Пушкинской - до сих пор спорт зал...


 А мне казалось, что городской архив.
Или Вы за какую-то другую синагогу, не на Пушкинской угол Жуковского говорите?

----------


## Лысый0

> Синагога - это не культовое сооружение и не храм, это место, где евреи собираются на молитву, на учебу и т.д. Теперь это называют общинным центром, каковым и является "Мигдаль".


 А как называется общинный центр на Еврейской угол Ришельевской?

----------


## grudinovker

> А как называется общинный центр на Еврейской угол Ришельевской?


 называется "синагога"

----------


## Скрытик

Я сегодня переделал немного ОдессаСтори. По ссылке http://OdessaStory.info открывается Odessa Story World, а там из меню выход на галерею. Думаю так будет правильнее, иначе OSW вообще никому не известна. А там возможностей побольше, чем в фотогалерее.

----------


## malyutka_e

Такие жетоны были?

----------


## Kamin

Вот так и теряем ... Маяковского переулок № 10

----------


## SaMoVar

Дёшево и сердито.

----------


## Скрытик

Вот дебилы. ((( Немного денег и лялечку можно было бы сделать. Как у нас во дворе, сниму при случае.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE]


> Вот так и теряем ... Маяковского переулок № 10


 Ну, дверь, мягко говоря, не высокой художественной ценности. Уничтожают произведения искусства и всем все это до ...

----------


## brassl

статья "Производство автобусов в Одессе в 1927 году"

----------


## Antique

> Вот дебилы. ((( Немного денег и лялечку можно было бы сделать. Как у нас во дворе, сниму при случае.


 Там такой дом, что ремонта не видал, наверное с самой революции. Подьезд невероятно запущен. Жители его весьма небогаты, но лучше бы уж кодовый замок врезали в старую дверь.

А ещё у этого здания уничтожен уникальный козырёк лавки и ограда приямка со стороны Преображенской улицы.

----------


## mlch

Имеется фотография из книги, выпущенной к 100-летию Январки. Бумага там, к сожалению, практически газетная. Ну и качество снимков - соответствующее.

К сожалению, такой снимок - только один. 
Все остальное - портреты революционных вожаков, передовиков производства и т.п. Есть, правда, два или три снимка с продукцией завода. Если интересно - могу их тоже отсканировать. И один снимок времен обороны, с обвешиванием паровоза броней. Но он достаточно широко известен.

----------


## Пушкин

> в первый раз слышу за синагогу на Пушкинской, которая спортзал, вы тоно ничего не путаете?  синагога Бродская на Пушкинской, но это не спортзал, а архив, а вот на Ришельевской(ЛЕнина), -это бывший спортзал педина, туда даже моя мама  на физ-ру ходила, когда была студенткой


  Ничего не путаю - это Пушкинская 49, между Базарной и Успенской...

----------


## Пушкин

> Синагога - это не культовое сооружение и не храм, это место, где евреи собираются на молитву, на учебу и т.д. Теперь это называют общинным центром, каковым и является "Мигдаль".


  В Мигдале люди на молитву собираются? Ой перестаньте сказать. Там много чего интересного - это скорее всего культурный центр нежели общинный, а на бумаге можно написать всё что угодно...Так же как синагогу резников переименовали в рубщиков кошерного мяса)))

----------


## Пушкин

> А мне казалось, что городской архив.
> Или Вы за какую-то другую синагогу, не на Пушкинской угол Жуковского говорите?


  За другую, на Пушкинской их по моему три было...

----------


## Aligvi

> С РОЖДЕСТВОМ!
> Вложение 5477227
> Порт, 1918 год. У нас похожая была, но чуть ракурс другой.


 С датировкой - явный "пробой".

----------


## Пушкин

> Я бы уточнил: не евреи, а иудеи.


  А в чем разница?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> называется "синагога"


 Да, это Главная синагога Одессы (Еврейская угол Ришельевской).
Когда-то в городе насчитывалось 7 синагог (Главная, Бродская, Новая, Ремесленная, Явне и другие).
Здание Главной было построено в 1855 году под руководством архитектора Моранди.
В 1923 году синагога была упразднена. Сначала в ее здании располагался зоологический музей, потом - детский музыкальный театр, а уже после войны – спортивный зал Одесского педина.

А вот "Бродская" синагога на углу Пушкинской и Жуковского построена в 1840 году как первая в России реформированная хоральная синагога.

Использованы материалы chibur-odessa.blogspot.com и odessatourism.in.ua

----------


## Jorjic

> Я сегодня переделал немного ОдессаСтори. По ссылке http://OdessaStory.info открывается Odessa Story World, а там из меню выход на галерею. Думаю так будет правильнее, иначе OSW вообще никому не известна. А там возможностей побольше, чем в фотогалерее.


 Да, но теперь все прошлые ссылки на Архив не работают. Или я что-то не так делаю?

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Ничего не путаю - это Пушкинская 49, между Базарной и Успенской...


 Пушкинская, 49-это действительно спортивный зал ДЮСШ2 (_волейбол/баскетбол). Я занимался там в 1965-1967 г.г волейболом у Б.И.Сметанина, а сын в 2000-баскетболом.
Была секция  прыжков в высоту. Спортзал там и сейчас, но насчет синагоги -не слышал -просветите.
Зал там очень высокий даже для волейбола, находится на втором этаже здания, по размеру-только чуть больше волейбольной/баскетбольной  площадки, т.е. первоначальное назначение - *явно не для игровых видов спорта*. Есть  фото, могу выложить...

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, но теперь все прошлые ссылки на Архив не работают. Или я что-то не так делаю?


  Есть такая проблема (((
Поисковики то перекешируют со временем, а вот тут нужно подумать...

----------


## mlch

> С РОЖДЕСТВОМ!
> Вложение 5477227
> Порт, 1918 год. У нас похожая была, но чуть ракурс другой.


 


> С датировкой - явный "пробой".


  А ведь Вы правы!
Не могла на снимок 1918-го попасть эстакада, сгоревшая в 1905-м.  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, это Главная синагога Одессы (Еврейская угол Ришельевской).
> Когда-то в городе насчитывалось 7 синагог (Главная, Бродская, Новая, Ремесленная, Явне и другие).
> Здание Главной было построено в 1855 году под руководством архитектора Моранди.
> В 1923 году синагога была упразднена. Сначала в ее здании располагался зоологический музей, потом - детский музыкальный театр, а уже после войны – спортивный зал Одесского педина.
> 
> А вот "Бродская" синагога на углу Пушкинской и Жуковского построена в 1840 году как первая в России реформированная хоральная синагога.
> 
> Использованы материалы chibur-odessa.blogspot.com и odessatourism.in.ua


  Около 70 синагог (Холодная, Резников, Еврейских приказчиков и т.д.) а если прибавить молитвенные дома, то около ста. 
Бродская синагога  (Новая главная синагога)построена в 1863 году, а вот помещение на этом месте, в начале у Ксениса, а потом у госпожи Попудовой снимали с 1840 года...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Около 70 синагог (Холодная, Резников, Еврейских приказчиков и т.д.) а если прибавить молитвенные дома, то около ста. 
> Бродская синагога  (Новая главная синагога)построена в 1863 году, а вот помещение на этом месте, в начале у Ксениса, а потом у госпожи Попудовой снимали с 1840 года...


 Эксперт  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Эксперт


 Та не, так погулять вышел... :smileflag:  
Такого вида вроде ещё не было:

----------


## Antique

> Спортзал там и сейчас, но насчет синагоги -не слышал -просветите.


 Я тоже только сейчас узнал. Оказывается, это молитвенный дом Общества дрожечников.

----------


## ruslanyd

> А ведь Вы правы!
> Не могла на снимок 1918-го попасть эстакада, сгоревшая в 1905-м.


 Скорее всего снимок сделан до 1890 года, потому, как позже резко возросло количество судов, где пар был единственным движителем, а также их размер


  *Показать скрытый текст* *1880г*


  *Показать скрытый текст* *1990г*

----------


## Пушкин

> Я тоже только сейчас узнал. Оказывается, это молитвенный дом общества дрожечников.


  Да, место намоленое.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

А вот такое на самом деле было? Это можно как то подвердить документально? Или это еще одна авторская "фантазия" (не из разумных)? Может еще живы свидетели тех событий?

"На Новом рынке всегда было довольно люмпена и ворья. Эта публика охотно меняла добытое продовольствие на спиртное. Со спиртным у населения проблем не было. В городе огромные запасы сахара.
На Новом рынке прозвучал очередной аккорд одесской драмы.
Рано утром над рынком появились красно-звездные самолеты. Заход, пологий разворот, и на головы горожан россыпью летят бомбы.
Убитых мирных жителей было около сотни. Грубые красного цвета осколки посекли стены домов. Ракушечная пыль засыпала лица убитых.
Такие же осколочные бомбы рвали в клочья возле нынешнего Музея морского флота. Во время обороны там был устроен склад конфискованных у якобы ненадежного населения радиоприемников. Утром народ поспешил за своим добром... Вокруг здания, на брусчатке, тоже лежали жертвы. Под вечер в город начали входить румынские части..."

По материалам "Одесского Вестника".

----------


## grudinovker

> Ничего не путаю - это Пушкинская 49, между Базарной и Успенской...


 может быть молитвенный дом, но не синагога точно) молитвенных домов таки да на пушкинской было несколько

----------


## Пушкин

> А вот такое на самом деле было? Это можно как то подвердить документально? Или это еще одна авторская "фантазия" (не из разумных)? Может еще живы свидетели тех событий?
> 
> "На Новом рынке всегда было довольно люмпена и ворья. Эта публика охотно меняла добытое продовольствие на спиртное. Со спиртным у населения проблем не было. В городе огромные запасы сахара.
> На Новом рынке прозвучал очередной аккорд одесской драмы.
> Рано утром над рынком появились красно-звездные самолеты. Заход, пологий разворот, и на головы горожан россыпью летят бомбы.
> Убитых мирных жителей было около сотни. Грубые красного цвета осколки посекли стены домов. Ракушечная пыль засыпала лица убитых.
> Такие же осколочные бомбы рвали в клочья возле нынешнего Музея морского флота. Во время обороны там был устроен склад конфискованных у якобы ненадежного населения радиоприемников. Утром народ поспешил за своим добром... Вокруг здания, на брусчатке, тоже лежали жертвы. Под вечер в город начали входить румынские части..."
> 
> По материалам "Одесского Вестника".


  это откуда такое?
 Каким образом при обороне Одессы, наши войска могли бомбить ещё не сданный город?

----------


## SaMoVar

Эти сказки пошли от Черкасова.

----------


## grudinovker

> Около 70 синагог (Холодная, Резников, Еврейских приказчиков и т.д.) а если прибавить молитвенные дома, то около ста. 
> Бродская синагога  (Новая главная синагога)построена в 1863 году, а вот помещение на этом месте, в начале у Ксениса, а потом у госпожи Попудовой снимали с 1840 года...


 на 1890-1894  гда- 63 шт) если интересно , найду ссылочку на полный перечень

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Эти сказки пошли от Черкасова.


 Ну вот, что и требовалось доказать. Полнейший вымысел. Тогда зачем такая фантазия? Или может на самом деле было, просто документов и свидетелей не осталось. А так, только на слуху.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> это откуда такое?
>  Каким образом при обороне Одессы, наши войска могли бомбить ещё не сданный город?


 Нет, там утверждается что это было как раз сразу после оставления Одессы. Я так понял, что автор имеет в виду что город еще не был занят румынами, а Красная Армия уже ушла. Румыны ведь не сразу вошли в город.

Автор Евгений Гуф на сайте odesskiy.com. Вот ссылочка. 
http://odesskiy.com/chisto-fakti-iz-...rja-1941g.html
Есть вероятность, что сайт эту статью откуда-то перепечатал.

----------


## grudinovker

http://derjarhiv.odessa.gov.ua/Web_d..._Metr_Knig.pdf    ссылка на список синагог

----------


## mlch

> А вот такое на самом деле было? Это можно как то подвердить документально? Или это еще одна авторская "фантазия" (не из разумных)? Может еще живы свидетели тех событий?
> 
> "На Новом рынке всегда было довольно люмпена и ворья. Эта публика охотно меняла добытое продовольствие на спиртное. Со спиртным у населения проблем не было. В городе огромные запасы сахара.
> На Новом рынке прозвучал очередной аккорд одесской драмы.
> Рано утром над рынком появились красно-звездные самолеты. Заход, пологий разворот, и на головы горожан россыпью летят бомбы.
> Убитых мирных жителей было около сотни. Грубые красного цвета осколки посекли стены домов. Ракушечная пыль засыпала лица убитых.
> Такие же осколочные бомбы рвали в клочья возле нынешнего Музея морского флота. Во время обороны там был устроен склад конфискованных у якобы ненадежного населения радиоприемников. Утром народ поспешил за своим добром... Вокруг здания, на брусчатке, тоже лежали жертвы. Под вечер в город начали входить румынские части..."
> 
> По материалам "Одесского Вестника".


 Попытался представить, откуда могли прилететь эти "красно-звездные" самолеты в октябре 1941-го? Ближайшая к Одессе неоккупированная территория - Крым, где уже идут серьезные бои. Именно для поддержки обороны Крыма и была переброшена из Одессы Приморская армия. 
Как-то мне слабо верится, что в этот момент нашлись самолеты для того, чтобы отправить их бомбить оставляемую Одессу. И не просто самолеты, а еще и с летчиками настолько хорошо знающими город, что могут с первого раза найти и отбомбится по таким малым целям, как Новый рынок и Театральная площадь.
Как говорил дедушка Станиславский - "Не верю!"  :smileflag: 
ИМХО - фантазия борзого сочинителя.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Как говорил дедушка Станиславский - "Не верю!" 
> ИМХО - фантазия борзого сочинителя.


 Вот и я тоже. Хотя на этом сайте много достоверных исторических фактов.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, но теперь все прошлые ссылки на Архив не работают. Или я что-то не так делаю?


  Победил, уже работают  :smileflag:  Поставил авто переадресацию на галерею.
Если еще то-то увидите, пишите.

----------


## mlch

Попытался найти "первоисточник" Все упирается в того-же Евгения Гуфа. Или у него самого фантазия расшалилась, или взял на веру байку какого-то другого фантазера и расцветил ее "грубыми красного цвета осколками"

----------


## Antique

> http://derjarhiv.odessa.gov.ua/Web_d..._Metr_Knig.pdf    ссылка на список синагог


 А. по списку выходит, что ранее упомянутое здание на Пушкинской занимал молитвенный дом Егиа-Капаим №5. И возможно данное здание строили не для него, а для другого молитвенного дома. Синагога общества дрожечников размещалась в этом здании по крайней мере в 1910-х годах.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Нет, там утверждается что это было как раз сразу после оставления Одессы. Я так понял, что автор имеет в виду что город еще не был занят румынами, а Красная Армия уже ушла. Румыны ведь не сразу вошли в город.


  Факт бомбардировки в тот день( 16 октября)  и не оспаривается.
Не ясно лишь кто бомбил - румыны или советская авиация.

----------


## Пушкин

> может быть молитвенный дом, но не синагога точно) молитвенных домов таки да на пушкинской было несколько


  А в чем разница между молитвенным домом и синагогой (домом собраний)?)))




> на 1890-1894  гда- 63 шт) если интересно , найду ссылочку на полный перечень


  У меня список больше, к сожалению в книге изданной архивом "История евреев Одессы и юга Украины", масса неточностей не только в документах, но даже в ссылках на них... Например, в данном перечне не указан молитвенный дом приказчиков евреев что на Троицкой, так же там допущены ошибки в названиях. В каждой части города должно было быть определённое количество молитвенных домов и синагог и не больше, поэтому те места где люди собирались для молитв или общения позиционировались как клубы или общества, что бы не выходить за рамки разрешенного... Такие общества, молитвенные дома, клубы или синагоги организовывались не только по принадлежности к определённой профессии, но и по месту жительства или по социальному статусу. Зачем это нужно было? Что бы в праздники и в субботу было легко пешком добраться до нужного места, в котором должно было все хватить места. не редко, молитвенные дома открывались прямо в снимаемых квартирах или в помещениях не предназначенных отдельно для этого.

----------


## Пушкин

> А. по списку выходит, что ранее упомянутое здание на Пушкинской занимал молитвенный дом Егиа-Капаим №5. И возможно данное здание строили не для него, а для другого молитвенного дома. Синагога общества дрожечников размещалась в этом здании по крайней мере в 1910-х годах.


  По тому же списку синагога дрожечников размещается по улице Почтовой угол Пушкинской...

----------


## Antique

> Например, в данном перечне не указан молитвенный дом приказчиков евреев что на Троицкой/


 Общество переехало с Осипова на Троицкую только на рубеже веков, по-этому в перечне отсутствует данный адрес.

----------


## mlch

> Победил, уже работают  Поставил авто переадресацию на галерею.
> Если еще то-то увидите, пишите.


  Только что обратил внимание.
Перестал автоматом ставиться водяной знак после 7-го февраля.

----------


## Скрытик

> Только что обратил внимание.
> Перестал автоматом ставиться водяной знак после 7-го февраля.


  Исправил, но нужно проверить.

----------


## Пушкин

> Общество переехало с Осипова на Троицкую только на рубеже веков, по-этому в перечне отсутствует данный адрес.


  так и на Осипова, общества в данном списке нет. А есть ссылка на информацию о переезде?

----------


## mlch

> Исправил, но нужно проверить.


 Проверил. Прописывает. Несколько крупнее, чем было раньше.
А что делать с загруженными от 7-го до сегодня? Перезагружать? Или можно на них поставить как-то?
Это 65 загрузок от четырех пользователей.

----------


## Скрытик

Я попробую автоматом перегрузить. И с размером поиграюсь.

----------


## grudinovker

> А в чем разница между молитвенным домом и синагогой (домом собраний)?)))
> 
>  У меня список больше, к сожалению в книге изданной архивом "История евреев Одессы и юга Украины", масса неточностей не только в документах, но даже в ссылках на них... Например, в данном перечне не указан молитвенный дом приказчиков евреев что на Троицкой, так же там допущены ошибки в названиях. В каждой части города должно было быть определённое количество молитвенных домов и синагог и не больше, поэтому те места где люди собирались для молитв или общения позиционировались как клубы или общества, что бы не выходить за рамки разрешенного... Такие общества, молитвенные дома, клубы или синагоги организовывались не только по принадлежности к определённой профессии, но и по месту жительства или по социальному статусу. Зачем это нужно было? Что бы в праздники и в субботу было легко пешком добраться до нужного места, в котором должно было все хватить места. не редко, молитвенные дома открывались прямо в снимаемых квартирах или в помещениях не предназначенных отдельно для этого.


  насчет неточностей, так это во многих документах, увы..

насчет разницы  между синагогой и молитвенным домом, в двух словах, синагога- это более монументальное здание,   в первую очередь с точки зрения архитектуры,более торжественное что ли, и их можно пересчитать по пальцам В ОДессе, а молитвенные дома- попроще, поскромнее, они  часто создавались прямо в жилых или доходных домах (просто выделялась часть дома) , их в Одессе было огромное количество,  как-то так

----------


## inborz

В синагоге должен быть арон кодеш, специальный шкаф для хранения свитков торы, и должна находиться особая свеча, нер тамид, которая горит постоянно, поэтому помещение должно быть оборудовано с т.з. хотя бы пожарной безопасности

----------


## SaMoVar

> Факт бомбардировки в тот день( 16 октября)  и не оспаривается.
> Не ясно лишь кто бомбил - румыны или советская авиация.


  Бомбили порт.

----------


## Antique

> так и на Осипова, общества в данном списке нет. А есть ссылка на информацию о переезде?


 Я не думаю, что было два молитвенных дома приказчиков, в справочнике указан же молитвенный дом №15 на Екатерининской / М. Арнаутской.  Я в качестве источника использовал справочники "Вся Одесса". В справочнике 1899 указан именно адрес на Осипова, 13, а вскоре Общество продаёт собственный участок англиканской церкви. Приказчики-евреи покупают участок на Троицкой у Ралли и сразу же строят клуб и доходный дом (угловой) привлекая к строительству архитектора А.Р. Рейхенберга и архитектора при совете Духовного управления синагог и молитвенных домов Ф.А. Троупянского.

----------


## BIGBIG

Е. Краснова, А. Дроздовский. Молитвенный дом на Молдаванке.
http://odessica.net/articles/molitvenniy_dom

----------


## Unforgiven89

Здравствуйте! Я архитектор, занимаюсь дипломным проектом по теме реконструкции завода "Краян" (Январка). У кого есть материалы, фото, карты, аэросъемки и т. п. поделитесь пожалуйста. В сети крайне мало информации, а легального доступа на территорию нет, в билиотеке (Горьковской) тоже практически ничего. На днях поеду в архив. Надесюь у кого то есть какие то интересности в личных архивах, возможно вообще кто то поблизости живет и может чуть ли ни из окна территорию заснять. Спасибо

----------


## VicTur

По-моему, беседа о синагогах настолько разрослась, что впору переносить все эти высказывания в отдельную тему — «Одесские синагоги и молитвенные дома». Как идея?

----------


## Screech

> Здравствуйте! Я архитектор, занимаюсь дипломным проектом по теме реконструкции завода "Краян" (Январка). У кого есть материалы, фото, карты, аэросъемки и т. п. поделитесь пожалуйста. В сети крайне мало информации, а легального доступа на территорию нет, в билиотеке (Горьковской) тоже практически ничего. На днях поеду в архив. Надесюь у кого то есть какие то интересности в личных архивах, возможно вообще кто то поблизости живет и может чуть ли ни из окна территорию заснять. Спасибо


 ловите http://vk.com/album-2416886_92426485

----------


## VicTur

> С РОЖДЕСТВОМ!
> Вложение 5477227
> Порт, 1918 год. У нас похожая была, но чуть ракурс другой.


 Ссылка, прицепленная к слову «была», не работает.

----------


## Unforgiven89

Screech Спасибо, там уже копались.

----------


## Скрытик

> Ссылка, прицепленная к слову «была», не работает.


 Странно, вроде днем чинил, завтра еще гляну.  Пока так видно: http://www.odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=111&pid=4161#top_display_media

----------


## VicTur

> А в чем разница?


 По-моему, это очевидно.

----------


## Videlicit

Уважаемый Скрытик дайте пожалуйста ссылку на фото "Двух столбов" в 50-60 годах ...

----------


## Скрытик

Да мы вроде выяснили, что это было фото с Молодой гвардии. Просто чуть другой ракурс.

----------


## феерический

> Вложение 5673142
> 
> В последний раз купался там в июле-августе 1973 г. Ремонтировал радар на стоящем в ремонте на СРЗ-2 "рыбаке". В обед ходили купаться.


 Это не может быть там по одной причине: это внутренняя часть порта, там причальная стенка и песка быть не может. Пляж находился на противоположной стороне. Об этом также рассказывали на экскурсии к маяку, на которой я был прошлым летом.

----------


## Пушкин

> насчет неточностей, так это во многих документах, увы..
> 
> насчет разницы  между синагогой и молитвенным домом, в двух словах, синагога- это более монументальное здание,   в первую очередь с точки зрения архитектуры,более торжественное что ли, и их можно пересчитать по пальцам В Одессе, а молитвенные дома- попроще, поскромнее, они  часто создавались прямо в жилых или доходных домах (просто выделялась часть дома) , их в Одессе было огромное количество,  как-то так


  Простите, но не много не так - за рубежом вообще нет понятия молитвенный дом и все подобные собрания называются синагогами (дом собрания, на иврите бейт кнесет). Дело в том что в старой Одессе было четко определено количество синагог на часть (район) города, а как вы знаете в праздники и в субботу ездить на транспорте нельзя, поэтому создавались молитвенные дома, клубы и другие собрания,  во первых по ближе к месту проживания (ближе ходить), во вторых, вроде и не синагога. Конечно молитвенные дома имели не такую площадь как здания синагог, но каждая отдельная община (собранная или по профессиональному признаку или по социальному статусу) стремилась иметь своё место не только для молитв, но и для общения (синагога это не храм, а дословно дом собраний), поэтому, не редко, молитвенные дома и синагоги  находились прямо в квартирах или снимаемых помещениях и какой был у них статус для людей не было никакого значения... И ещё что немаловажно отметить, и этот факт по некоторым причинам замалчивается, а ввиду сложившихся стереотипов, о которых я писал выше  - все эти еврейские религиозные учреждения не принадлежали к одной конфессии или направлению, а концу 19го  и началу 20го века, целыми общинами переходили из одной конфессии в другую, причем это происходило не только в Одессе, но и по всей Европе. Об этом есть масса свидетельств и в "Одесском вестнике" и в других газетах.  Довольно интересная тема для исследования. И это всё частицы той Одессы которую мы не должны потерять.

----------


## Скрытик

> Ссылка, прицепленная к слову «была», не работает.


  Теперь работает.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Это не может быть там по одной причине: это внутренняя часть порта, там причальная стенка и песка быть не может. Пляж находился на противоположной стороне. Об этом также рассказывали на экскурсии к маяку, на которой я был прошлым летом.


 Всё верно. Могу только добавить, что территория пляжа на сегодняшний момент не существует. Там намыли довольно приличный кусок.

----------


## Лысый0

> Это не может быть там по одной причине: это внутренняя часть порта, там причальная стенка и песка быть не может. Пляж находился на противоположной стороне. Об этом также рассказывали на экскурсии к маяку, на которой я был прошлым летом.


 Подтверждаю, что работники СРЗ-2 ходили купаться на Австрийский пляж  :smileflag:

----------


## grudinovker

> Простите, но не много не так - за рубежом вообще нет понятия молитвенный дом и все подобные собрания называются синагогами (дом собрания, на иврите бейт кнесет). Дело в том что в старой Одессе было четко определено количество синагог на часть (район) города, а как вы знаете в праздники и в субботу ездить на транспорте нельзя, поэтому создавались молитвенные дома, клубы и другие собрания,  во первых по ближе к месту проживания (ближе ходить), во вторых, вроде и не синагога. Конечно молитвенные дома имели не такую площадь как здания синагог, но каждая отдельная община (собранная или по профессиональному признаку или по социальному статусу) стремилась иметь своё место не только для молитв, но и для общения (синагога это не храм, а дословно дом собраний), поэтому, не редко, молитвенные дома и синагоги  находились прямо в квартирах или снимаемых помещениях и какой был у них статус для людей не было никакого значения... И ещё что немаловажно отметить, и этот факт по некоторым причинам замалчивается, а ввиду сложившихся стереотипов, о которых я писал выше  - все эти еврейские религиозные учреждения не принадлежали к одной конфессии или направлению, а концу 19го  и началу 20го века, целыми общинами переходили из одной конфессии в другую, причем это происходило не только в Одессе, но и по всей Европе. Об этом есть масса свидетельств и в "Одесском вестнике" и в других газетах.  Довольно интересная тема для исследования. И это всё частицы той Одессы которую мы не должны потерять.


 так я же  не говорю, что молиться ходили охотнее в синагоги, чем молитвенные дома, потому что в синагоге попросторнее, к примеру))))) Ходили   таки да по "проф" признаку, приказчики, портные, коробейщики и т.д. А единственная  существенная разница, имхо, между молитвенным домом и синагогой (которая, как вы совершенно правильно заметили, за границей вообще не  существует, чисто лингвистически, если можно так выразиться)-это действительно "масштабность" и размах  здания с архитектурной точки зрения

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Факт бомбардировки в тот день( 16 октября)  и не оспаривается.
> Не ясно лишь кто бомбил - румыны или советская авиация.


 Спокойствие, 
Задача была поставлена установить достоверность сведений о бомбардировке ВВС Красной Армии районов Нового Рынка и Музея Морского Флота. Сведения не подтвердились. 
О бомбардировке города румынскими самолетами речи не шло.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Всё верно. Могу только добавить, что территория пляжа на сегодняшний момент не существует. Там намыли довольно приличный кусок.


 Да, так уже все выяснено. Пляжа на данный момент нет. Да это и так было ясно, стоит только вспомнить современные размеры Карантинного мола. Уже писали на предыдущей странице.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Спокойствие, 
> Задача была поставлена установить достоверность сведений о бомбардировке ВВС Красной Армии районов Нового Рынка и Музея Морского Флота. Сведения не подтвердились. 
> О бомбардировке города румынскими самолетами речи не шло.


 эта тоже самое, когда обсуждали тему - были ли бомбёжки Одессы в марте-апреле 1944 года сов.авиацией ...

----------


## Antique

Интересная информация с сайта Ростовской еврейской общины:




> По законам Российской империи, еврейские общины обладали правом иметь один молитвенный дом (в том числе, одну молитвенную школу, хедер) на сто домов евреев и одну синагогу на 80 домов евреев. Особо в законе было отмечено, что расположены они должны быть на расстоянии не менее 107 м от ближайшего христианского храма и не менее 43 м от ближайшей питейной лавки.


 Всё таки молитвенный дом и синагога имели разный статус.

----------


## grudinovker

> Интересная информация с сайта Ростовской еврейской общины:
> 
> 
> 
> Всё таки молитвенный дом и синагога имели разный статус.


 интересная справочка

----------


## Пушкин

> Интересная информация с сайта Ростовской еврейской общины:
> 
> 
> 
> Всё таки молитвенный дом и синагога имели разный статус.


  Возможно для государственных органов, но не для людей которые их открывали, а прошения отправляли на открытие клуба или религиозной школы или общественного собрания. Ну вот к примеру собралась некая община и хотят в четвёртой части города построить синагогу, а по циркуляру, они этого сделать не могут, но могут открыть молитвенный дом (что сути не меняет) или так же получают отказ и дальше открываются различные варианты, я же пытаюсь рассказать о сути дела, которая остается той же...

----------


## Пушкин

> так я же  не говорю, что молиться ходили охотнее в синагоги, чем молитвенные дома, потому что в синагоге попросторнее, к примеру))))) Ходили   таки да по "проф" признаку, приказчики, портные, коробейщики и т.д. А единственная  существенная разница, имхо, между молитвенным домом и синагогой (которая, как вы совершенно правильно заметили, за границей вообще не  существует, чисто лингвистически, если можно так выразиться)-это действительно "масштабность" и размах  здания с архитектурной точки зрения


  Согласен с лингвистикой.)))
Троицкая 43 - красивое помпезное здание общины приказчиков евреев, с богатой лепкой и внутренним великолепием, но в документах не позиционируется как синагога. :smileflag:

----------


## Спокойствие

> Спокойствие, 
> Задача была поставлена установить достоверность сведений о бомбардировке ВВС Красной Армии районов Нового Рынка и Музея Морского Флота. Сведения не подтвердились. 
> О бомбардировке города румынскими самолетами речи не шло.


 Пока не расскретят архивы ( румынские или советские) - только догадки.

_"Румыны из-за большого количества установленных мин задержались со входом в город даже дольше, чем это предполагало советское командование. Во многом этому способствовал и взрыв дамбы Хаджибейского лимана, в результате которого большая часть Пересыпи оказалась затопленной. Румынам удалось вступить в город только во второй половине дня.

Перед этим, когда в Одессе не было ни советских войск, которые уже успели эвакуироваться, ни румынских, которые еще не успели войти, город бомбила авиация, принадлежность которой не установлена до сих пор. По одним версиям[452], это были самолеты противника, по другим, в том числе украинского исследователя Евгения Гуфа — самолеты были советскими " _ (с)

http://www.plam.ru/warhistory/oborona_odessy_1941_pervaja_bitva_za_chernoe_more/index.php

----------


## SaMoVar

На передовых остались арьергарды. В городе было бльшое количество дезертиров. Есть информация, что на некоторых баррикадах местные жители оказывали сопротивление.
Сколько ни читал мемуаров - не слышал о бомбардировках Одессы после оккупации. По 41-42 году.

----------


## mlch

Уж не знаю, смеяться или плакать.  :smileflag: 
Вот это - знак выпускника Одесского военного училища, который вручался до 1917-го года.


А вот это - заначок, выпущенный к юбилею Одесского института сухопутных войск в 1999 году.


Не знаю кому как, но мне орел на втором значке курицу со свернутой шеей напомнил.

----------


## Okonniy_remont

Прочитал всё на одном дыхание, очень интересная тема.

----------


## mlch

> Прочитал всё *на одном дыхание*, очень интересная тема.


 Поражаюсь Вашему объему легких.  :smileflag:

----------


## Дан-ная

> Прочитал всё на одном дыхание, *очень интересная тема.*


 100%, читаю каждый день с огромным удовольствием. Спасибо знатокам.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не знаю кому как, но мне орел на втором значке курицу со свернутой шеей напомнил.


 А у курицы со свернутой шеей на голове вроде корона? Это к чему?

----------


## Киров

Наша семья с 19 века по сегодняшний день живёт возле Нового базара и наши торговали там всегда-это вступление.В тот день на базаре была моя бабка,а мама ей помогала,и они рассказывали-был один самолёт и одна бомба:самолёт вроде-наш.С соседнего двора погибла женщина...время от времени слышал эту историю от других родственников,соседей и всегда речь шла об одном самолёте и одной бомбе.Это ща писаки навыдумывали из Крыма прилетели ИЛы отбомбиться по Новому базару...Книга-товар,который нужно продать.А батя мой в тот день притаскал домой ведро вина с подвала...тот ,что напротив бывшей калитки,которая выходила на Нежинскую.

----------


## Viktor 7

> Ты здесь хотел найти сведения о подобных бомбордировках? Наивно...
> Сомневаюсь, что такие сведения где-то сохранились... Живым возможным свидетелям (которых осталось очень мало) никто не поверит...


  Не давно мне предоставилась возможность пообщаться с Ильченко Михаил Васильевичем. Он про эту бомбардировку рассказал и показал куда упали бомбы. Хочу с ним встретиться ,обещал фото интересные показать. Если кому интересно есть его телефон ....
Вот тут об нём http://www.segodnya.ua/oldarchive/69d864a3921be121c225677c0038e7d6.html

----------


## mlch

> А у курицы со свернутой шеей на голове вроде корона? Это к чему?


 Если я начну *тут* комментировать - Скрытик меня забанит и велит убираться с этим в Политику. И будет прав.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Если я начну *тут* комментировать - Скрытик меня забанит и велит убираться с этим в Политику. И будет прав.


  Извините, "плюсомет" не работает, приймите так? +++++  :smileflag:

----------


## heffalump1974

> [поскипано]
> А вот это - заначек, выпущенный к юбилею Одесского института сухопутных войск в 1999 году.


 У меня совершенно случайно завалялся не-юбилейный. Он такой же, только без белого креста с датами. И на шевроне та же птичка была. Что же до "куриц", так это по сравнению с орлами на банкнотах 1917-18 ещё вполне себе ничего.

P.S. 2*Jorjic* В тех завитках металла, что схожи с короной, с тем же успехом можно увидеть и тризуб.

----------


## polvnic

> Это не может быть там по одной причине: это внутренняя часть порта, там причальная стенка и песка быть не может. Пляж находился на противоположной стороне. Об этом также рассказывали на экскурсии к маяку, на которой я был прошлым летом.


 Совершенно верно. Пляж находился с внешней (морской) стороны мола. Просто 40 лет назад всего этого (правее обозначенного пляжа) еще не было, мол стал в несколько раз шире. На месте пляжа стоят контейнеры.

----------


## mlch

> У меня совершенно случайно завалялся не-юбилейный. Он такой же, только без белого креста с датами. И на шевроне та же птичка была. Что же до "куриц", так это по сравнению с орлами на банкнотах 1917-18 ещё вполне себе ничего.
> 
> P.S. 2*Jorjic* В тех завитках металла, что схожи с короной, с тем же успехом можно увидеть и тризуб.


 Тризуб и есть. Но вот качество исполнения... Я уж не говорю об "удачном" месте размещения этого тризуба.
А фотографию вашего значка, в нормальном разрешении можно попросить?

----------


## VicTur

> Извините, "плюсомет" не работает, приймите так? +++++


 А у меня работает, так что сейчас твои плюсы отправлю по назначению.

----------


## Jorjic

> Извините, "плюсомет" не работает, приймите так? +++++


 У меня тоже патроны кончились.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Ты здесь хотел найти сведения о подобных бомбордировках? Наивно...
> Сомневаюсь, что такие сведения где-то сохранились... Живым возможным свидетелям (которых осталось очень мало) никто не поверит...


 Уважаемый... Good++++

Во-первых, не Вам судить о степени чьей-либо наивности.

Во-вторых, я лично найти ничего не хотел. 
Статья была выставлена для проверки сведений в ней изложенных.
Только и всего.
Надеюсь больше вопросов не возникнет.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Может именно в это время был разрушен бомбой дом на Пастера, 23?  Я там жила и мне рассказывали бабушки, кот. там жили в войну.


 За все бомбардировки домов разрушили достаточно. В том числе и Пастера 23 и вокруг него - почти весь квартал
Но совсем не обязательно, что именно в тот день
С другой стороны, есть разрушенные дома прямо в квартале между Княжеским переулком и Княжеской улицей. Вероятно, о них и речь

Отметил оранжевым разрушенные здания

  *Показать скрытый текст* *фото*

----------


## Алик Савенков

А сам Одесский институт сухопутных войск угробили. Его территорию ещё никто не прихватизировал?

----------


## mlch

> Не давно мне предоставилась возможность пообщаться с Ильченко Михаил Васильевичем. Он про эту бомбардировку рассказал и показал куда упали бомбы. Хочу с ним встретиться ,обещал фото интересные показать. Если кому интересно есть его телефон ....
> Вот тут об нём http://www.segodnya.ua/oldarchive/69d864a3921be121c225677c0038e7d6.html


 Возможно что я и ошибаюсь, но как-то у меня после прочтения этой статьи мало доверия к "воспоминаниям" этого "Старшего пожарного Оперного театра"

----------


## heffalump1974

> А фотографию вашего значка, в нормальном разрешении можно попросить?


 Уже сфоткал, но скину чуть позже, только систему обновляли, а до софта камеры пока руки не дошли.

----------


## Viktor 7

> Возможно что я и ошибаюсь, но как-то у меня после прочтения этой статьи мало доверия к "воспоминаниям" этого "Старшего пожарного Оперного театра"


  У меня , когда я с ним общался , сложилось точно такое же впечатление.... Но рассказывал уж очень убедительно !  Может конечно что и придумал (приврал) , скорее всего не без этого....Всё хочу с ним встретиться - фото посмотреть ,если получится...!

----------


## malyutka_e

Здесь: http://www.dfwmaps.com/#  съемка из космоса по качеству лучше, чем в ГуглЗемле.

----------


## Trs

Кстати о доме на Пастера, 23. Есть у меня один снимок из ЦГАКФФД, где, кажется, видны его руины. 1949 год, фото А. Подберецкого.
http://piccy.info/view3/4129992/b321819e8e30375d22dd6594af2fe0cb/orig/

----------


## heffalump1974

Как и обещал - неюбилейный знак ОИСВ. Темновато, но тризуб читаемый. Кликабельно.

----------


## mlch

> Как и обещал - неюбилейный знак ОИСВ. Темновато, но тризуб читаемый. Кликабельно.


 Спасибо за оперативность.

----------


## Antique

> Отметил оранжевым разрушенные здания


 Ну не совсем разрушенные. Где то только провалилась крыша, в иных более серьёзные повреждения - сложно по таким фотографиям сказать определённо разрушено здание или нет. Даже некоторые не сохранившиевся здания могли выглядеть более-менее целыми, но если в стенах образовывались серьёзные трещины, то в 1950-х такие здания шли на слом. Опять же после того как здание было повреждено оно могло находится не в самом худшем состоянии, но простаивая в повреждённом виде в годы войны и послевоенное время ухудшали состояние таких зданий. Так В.И. Тимофиенко писал, что оба здания у Оперного театра можно было бы спасти начав их восстановление в кратчайшие сроки.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Ну не совсем разрушенные. Где то только провалилась крыша, в иных более серьёзные повреждения - сложно по таким фотографиям сказать определённо разрушено здание или нет. Даже некоторые не сохранившиевся здания могли выглядеть более-менее целыми, но если в стенах образовывались серьёзные трещины, то в 1950-х такие здания шли на слом. Опять же после того как здание было повреждено оно могло находится не в самом худшем состоянии, но простаивая в повреждённом виде в годы войны и послевоенное время ухудшали состояние таких зданий.


 Это вариант, но статистически нереально - не было бы такой кучности. Поврежденные дома, как правило, смежные, группами, большинство - одни стены, и, скорее всего, это результат пожаров вследствие бомбежки фугасными бомбами
Попало в один дом, - выгорел квартал. Сгорели балки - провалилась крыша, стены остались.
Картина разрушений схожая по всей Одессе и не только по ней
Для намётки глаза очень наглядно сравнение Варшавы до ВМВ в 35-м и после войны в 45-м году. Ей досталось здорово 
Снимки доступны в Гуглозёме





> Так В.И. Тимофиенко писал, что оба здания у Оперного театра можно было бы спасти начав их восстановление в кратчайшие сроки.


 Я лично вообще не считаю оба этих здания потерей, а, скорее, жертвой: нашему театру нужен был "воздух", чтобы расцвести во всей красе. Сами прямоугольные "дыры" не особо гармонично смотрятся в комплексе. Их бы обыграть, сгладить, но, тем не менее...  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

Для "воздуха" театру необходимо сдвинуть в сторону Екатерининской дома 8 и 10 по Ланжероновской, заодно и Пале-Рояль откроется.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Для "воздуха" театру необходимо сдвинуть в сторону Екатерининской дома 8 и 10 по Ланжероновской, заодно и Пале-Рояль откроется.


 Ради воздуха на воздух придётся весь квартал поднять тогда  :smileflag: 
Но так и есть

----------


## Antique

> Я лично вообще не считаю оба этих здания потерей, а, скорее, жертвой: нашему театру нужен был "воздух", чтобы расцвести во всей красе. Сами прямоугольные "дыры" не особо гармонично смотрятся в комплексе. Их бы обыграть, сгладить, но, тем не менее...


 Театр прекрасно обходился и с тем воздухом. Тем более номер два являлся прекрасным образчиком классицизма, которыя явно уж не стоило использовать как разменную монету. Зато теперь от театра вид не самый лучший - эти два сквера как вырванные зубы.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Театр прекрасно обходился и с тем воздухом. Тем более номер два являлся прекрасным образчиком классицизма, которыя явно уж не стоило использовать как разменную монету.


 Мое личное мнение - эти здания придавали этому кварталу схожесть с Парижем. 
Как говорил А.С. Пушкин про наш город... "Здесь все Европой дышит, веет".

----------


## Пушкин

> А сам Одесский институт сухопутных войск угробили. Его территорию ещё никто не прихватизировал?


  Судя по карте земельно кадастра - его таки прихватезировали, как и второе Христианское кладбище и парк Победы.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Ради воздуха на воздух придётся весь квартал поднять тогда 
> Но так и есть


 Простите за офф топик. У Вас отличное соотношение репутации к сообщениям. 680/901 ~ 75%. Поздравляю.

----------


## GAK

> А у курицы со свернутой шеей на голове вроде корона? Это к чему?


  Так выглядит на этом знаке герб Украины.

----------


## Antique

> Мое личное мнение - эти здания придавали этому кварталу схожесть с Парижем. 
> Как говорил А.С. Пушкин про наш город... "Здесь все Европой дышит, веет".


 Причём Пушкин, наверное, вид на театр без этих зданий не представлял.

Архитекторы нового театра, между прочим, проектировали его с учётом разрушенных зданий, и со стороны Ришельевской края здания были совершенно не нагружены. Боле того, с дальних расстояний здание выглядит весьма неуклюже, а на ближних ракурсах театр и так было видно целиком.

Ближний ракурс. Здание ничто не заслоняет.


дальний ракурс. Кварталы логично завершаются, а линии крыш гармонично сходятся к уровню крыши театра. Из-за закрытых краёв здание театра выглядит достаточно изящно.


Дальний ракурс. СССР. Театр потерял связь с застройкой. Выигрыш сомнителен, а здание Навроцкого,  которое было до этого сокрыто углом, теперь же привносит асимметрию.

----------


## Пушкин

> Причём Пушкин, наверное вид на театр без этих зданий вид на театр не представлял.


  Не видел я ни этих зданий, ни этого театра - всё тогда было по другому :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

подскажите ссылку на раздел карты на одессастори, что найти не могу...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Кварталы логично завершаются,


 Надеюсь что и в совремнной Одессе градостроителям хватит таланта логично завершить кварталы. А то Одесса становится больше похожа на Сингапур или Бангкок, с какой-то свойственной только Азии асимметрией застройки.

----------


## Скрытик

> подскажите ссылку на раздел карты на одессастори, что найти не могу...


 http://odessastory.info/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=170

----------


## Antique

> Не видел я ни этих зданий, ни этого театра - всё тогда было по другому


 Неплохой вариант расшифровки ))) 

Господа, извините за ошибки в тексте, я набирал на скорую руку.

----------


## SaMoVar

Пушкин тех зданий однозначно не видел. Он в дом Рено захаживал. Но дома того и в помине нет.

----------


## Пушкин

> Пушкин тех зданий однозначно не видел. Он в дом Рено захаживал. Но дома того и в помине нет.


  Гостиница Оттнона, где жил Пушкин  и располагалось в доме Рено.

----------


## Antique

> Пушкин тех зданий однозначно не видел. Он в дом Рено захаживал. Но дома того и в помине нет.


 И почему же он их не видел?




> Он в дом Рено захаживал


 А к чему это?

----------


## Пушкин

> И почему же он их не видел?


  Потому что их тогда не было, С одной стороны был дом, в котором жил Ришелье, а с другой дом Ланжерона и по моему  дом князя Волконского.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Пока не расскретят архивы ( румынские или советские) - только догадки.
> _"Румыны из-за большого количества установленных мин задержались со входом в город даже дольше, чем это предполагало советское командование. Во многом этому способствовал и взрыв дамбы Хаджибейского лимана, в результате которого большая часть Пересыпи оказалась затопленной. Румынам удалось вступить в город только во второй половине дня.
> Перед этим, когда в Одессе не было ни советских войск, которые уже успели эвакуироваться, ни румынских, которые еще не успели войти, город бомбила авиация, принадлежность которой не установлена до сих пор. По одним версиям[452], это были самолеты противника, по другим, в том числе украинского исследователя Евгения Гуфа — самолеты были советскими " _ (с)
> http://www.plam.ru/warhistory/oborona_odessy_1941_pervaja_bitva_za_chernoe_more/index.php


 ... ознакомился с  отчетом "отдела укомплектования штаба Приморской армии командование армии отдельно указало, что «отмечая хорошие, высокие боевые качества пополнения, прибывшего с маршевыми ротами из СКВО, следует отметить, что среди пополнения, призванного по г. Одессе, оказалось немало лиц, проявивших трусость, дезертирство и сдачу в плен»"
Вот так можно "обидеть" Город Герой

----------


## Antique

> Потому что их тогда не было, С одной стороны был дом, в котором жил Ришелье, а с другой дом Ланжерона и по моему  дом князя Волконского.


 А, действительно. №2 начали строить через два года после того, как Пушкин покинул Одессу. А вот на счёт дома Вооконского не уверен, что его не перестроили, а разобрали. На некоторых гравюрах у дома Беллино-Фендерих рисуют полуподвал, как на доме Волконского, в целом же первый этаж нового здания подозрительно высокий и по высоте аналогичен первому этажу + полуподвалу прежнего здания. Впрочем Пушкин всё-таки не узнал бы здание.

----------


## inborz

Господа, сравните, пожалуйста, год постройки театра и год смерти Пушкина.

----------


## Antique

> Господа, сравните, пожалуйста, год постройки театра и год смерти Пушкина.


 Какого? Пушкин ходил в первый театр, который впоследствии сгорел. А нынешний построен в1880-х годах. Только что, собственно вас смущает?

----------


## Пушкин

> Господа, сравните, пожалуйста, год постройки театра и год смерти Пушкина.


   Старый театр был построен в 1809 году, а отрытие было уже в 1810ом. Пушкин погиб в 1837 году. Что сравнивать?

----------


## malyutka_e

> А, действительно. №2 начали строить через два года после того, как Пушкин покинул Одессу. А вот на счёт дома Вооконского не уверен, что его не перестроили, а разобрали. На некоторых гравюрах у дома Беллино-Фендерих рисуют полуподвал, как на доме Волконского, в целом же первый этаж нового здания подозрительно высокий и по высоте аналогичен первому этажу + полуподвалу прежнего здания. Впрочем Пушкин всё-таки не узнал бы здание.


 Дом Волконского находился рядом с домом Бларамберга, т. е. в совершенно другом месте.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот старый театр и дом Рено.

----------


## inborz

речь же идет о театре, существующем сегодня...

----------


## Пушкин

> Дом Волконского находился рядом с домом Бларамберга, т. е. в совершенно другом месте.


  Вот на первой гравюре SaMoVar, по Ланжероновской  - дом Ланжерона, а дом Волконского или угловой или следующий по Ришельевской дом с колоннами.

----------


## Пушкин

> речь же идет о театре, существующем сегодня...


 Та нет мы О старом театре и времени пребывания Пушкина...

----------


## Antique

> речь же идет о театре, существующем сегодня...


 Речь идёт о зданиях перед театром разобранных после войны и про их значения. О театре тоже шла речь, но в связи с этими зданиями, а не с Пушкиным. Пушкина я упоминал в контексте периода постройки зданий №1 и №2 для наглядности.




> Дом Волконского находился рядом с домом Бларамберга, т. е. в совершенно другом месте.


 А Олег Губарь считает по-иному.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А Олег Губарь считает по-иному.


 Я руководствуюсь свидетельством современника, который на своем акварельном пейзаже изобразил дома Штиглица, Бларамберга и Волконского и, главное, подписал их. А Губарь может ошибаться.

----------


## Antique

> Я руководствуюсь свидетельством современника, который на своем акварельном пейзаже изобразил дома Штиглица, Бларамберга и Волконского и, главное, подписал их. А Губарь может ошибаться.


 Вот ещё одна статья Олега Губаря, на этот раз про дом Волконского на Канатной, но в статье указаны другие инициалы. Если на Канатной был участок Сергея Григорьевича Волконского, то на Ришельевской земля принадлежала Григорию Семёновичу. Возможно участок на Канатной принадлежал сыну Г.С. Волконского.

Итого:
Григорий Семёнович Волконский получил участок на Ланжероновской / Ришельевской 19 августа 1794 года.
Сергей Григорьевич Волконский получил участок на Канатной в 1818 году.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот ещё одна статья Олега Губаря, на этот раз про дом Волконского на Канатной, но в статье указаны другие инициалы. Если на Канатной был участок Сергея Григорьевича Волконского, то на Ришельевской земля принадлежала Григорию Семёновичу. Возможно участок на Канатной принадлежал сыну Г.С. Волконского.
> 
> Итого:
> Григорий Семёнович Волконский получил участок на Ланжероновской / Ришельевской 19 августа 1794 года.
> Сергей Григорьевич Волконский получил участок на Канатной в 1818 году.


  О.Губарь не знает, где находился дом Волконсконо, он пишет: *"Но локализовать, где именно он находился, весьма затруднительно. В принципе, он лежал в интервале нынешних домов №№ 5 — 7 по Канатной улице. Здание было не слишком велико, в два этажа и пять окон по фасаду."*  Правильно, дом Сергея Волконского находился в начале Канатной удицы, но не в районе номеров 5-7, а на противоположной стороне, примерно на месте домов №2. Это четко видно на вышеупомянутой акварели.

----------


## Milkaway

> Я руководствуюсь свидетельством современника, который на своем акварельном пейзаже изобразил дома Штиглица, Бларамберга и Волконского и, главное, подписал их. А Губарь может ошибаться.


 ... а не встречалось ли Вам, случайно, какого-либо изображения особняка Стемпковского (Канатная,15), в более-мение первозданном виде ...

----------


## ruslanyd

Надеюсь, не сильно наоффтоплю  :smileflag: 




> Архитекторы нового театра, между прочим, проектировали его с учётом разрушенных зданий, и со стороны Ришельевской края здания были совершенно не нагружены. Боле того, с дальних расстояний здание выглядит весьма неуклюже, а на ближних ракурсах театр и так было видно целиком.


 У архитекторов просто не было выбора, т.к., с одной стороны, габариты определяла необходимая вместимость театра, с другой стороны, существующая застройка и ландшафт. Уверен, будь их воля, с запада было бы пространства не меньше, чем на восточной стороне, а с фасада еще и больше 
Прообраз нашего театра - Земперопер в Дрездене - не даст соврать 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *тот самый недостающий воздух*





Оперный со своим огромным превосходством в изящности, при своей пафосности и округлости форм против своих унылых квадратных соседей смотрится, как балерина среди мужчин в черных фраках в партере, в то время, как она должна находиться на сцене  :smileflag: 

Сооружение гармонично вписывается в окружающую застройку при близких равных характеристиках. Жемчужины же должны быть в оправе или рядом с другими жемчужинами




> Ближний ракурс. Здание ничто не заслоняет.


 Недостаточно быть видимым целиком - нужно пространство по краям для целостного восприятия. Аналогично в изобразительном искусстве, в фотографии: объект не размещают впритык к краю рамки, а оставляют значительные пространства. Иначе он начинает "давить" на свои рамки и на зрителя.




> дальний ракурс. Кварталы логично завершаются, а линии крыш гармонично сходятся к уровню крыши театра. Из-за закрытых краёв здание театра выглядит достаточно изящно.


 Наглядный пример (извиняюсь за, своего рода, кощунство)


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Сиднейская опера без воздуха*
упс :)
Только не надо говорить о временной пропасти
Просто представьте, что Сиднейская опера построена посреди кварталов Сиднея 



Ракурсы применимы к фотографии и ими можно манипулировать как в пользу, так и во вред. Похожий ракурс можно снять и сегодня - лишь отойти подальше. Ракурс мало что значит в реальном трехмерном мире, где мы живём и созерцаем окружающее. Архитектура в реальности воспринимается, в первую очередь, в зависимости от пространственных характеристик, а не от существующих на неё ракурсов

Определённый ракурс может изменить трехмерный мир до неузнаваемости


  *Показать скрытый текст* *пример*








> Дальний ракурс. СССР. Театр потерял связь с застройкой. Выигрыш сомнителен, а здание Навроцкого,  которое было до этого сокрыто углом, теперь же привносит асимметрию.


 И вот поэтому я согласен с 



> Для "воздуха" театру необходимо сдвинуть в сторону Екатерининской дома 8 и 10 по Ланжероновской, заодно и Пале-Рояль откроется.

----------


## Antique

> У архитекторов просто не было выбора, т.к., с одной стороны, габариты определяла необходимая вместимость театра, с другой стороны, существующая застройка и ландшафт. Уверен, будь их воля, с запада было бы пространства не меньше, чем на восточной стороне, а с фасада еще и больше 
> Прообраз нашего театра - Земперопер в Дрездене - не даст соврать


 Вот именно что не даст. Театр в Дрездене имеет развитые фланги сообразно тому, что передняя часть полностью обозревается. Даже не сомневайтесь, что при наличии большого пространства перед театром здание выглядело бы если не как Дрезденский театр, но точно уж было бы другим.





> Оперный со своим огромным превосходством в изящности, при своей пафосности и округлости форм против своих унылых квадратных соседей смотрится, как балерина среди мужчин в черных фраках в партере, в то время, как она должна находиться на сцене


 Совсем нет, театр был хорошо увязан с текущей застройкой. Про унылых квадратных соседей вы сильно загнули, я представляю как вам сложно ходить по унылым прямолинейным улицам нашего города.





> Сооружение гармонично вписывается в окружающую застройку при близких равных характеристиках. Жемчужины же должны быть в оправе или рядом с другими жемчужинами


 Это тоже самое, что говорить про то, что музыка гармонична, если является  монотонной и не имеет спадов и подъемов. Это искусство, а не набор одноцветных бетонных блоков.





> Недостаточно быть видимым целиком - нужно пространство по краям для целостного восприятия. Аналогично в изобразительном искусстве, в фотографии: объект не размещают впритык к краю рамки, а оставляют значительные пространства. Иначе он начинает "давить" на свои рамки и на зрителя.


 В изобразительном искусстве не рисуют каждый предмет отдельно стоящим. Сравнение ваше очень неудачно. Объекты архитектуры взаимодействуют друг с другом, а каждое здание является картиной. Не стоит идти по пути сожжения соседних картин, если вы вдруг обнаружили, что ваша любимая рамка слишком широка, а промежуток между картинами для неё слишком мал.






> упс 
> Только не надо говорить о временной пропасти
> Просто представьте, что Сиднейская опера построена посреди кварталов Сиднея


 Прекрасный пример не того здания не в том месте. Сиднейская опера на театральной площади ничем не отличается от офисных центров на Греческой площади. Фотомонтаж показывает насколько неосмотрительно переносить сооружения без учёта привязки к местности. В данном случае получилась безвкусица... 






> Ракурсы применимы к фотографии и ими можно манипулировать как в пользу, так и во вред. Похожий ракурс можно снять и сегодня - лишь отойти подальше. Ракурс мало что значит в реальном трехмерном мире, где мы живём и созерцаем окружающее. Архитектура в реальности воспринимается, в первую очередь, в зависимости от пространственных характеристик, а не от существующих на неё ракурсов


 В архитектуре ракурсы имеют важное значение, упоминание фотографии здесь не к месту. Здания проектируются с учётом всевозможных ракурсов, с которых их можно обозревать. Пример наплевательского отношения к этому - надстройка Большой Московской, которая уничтожает здание начиная со средних расстояний.






> Определённый ракурс может изменить трехмерный мир до неузнаваемости


 Конечно может, но это всё из оперы о том, как космические корабли бороздят просторы Вселенной.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Какова история здания по Пантелеймоновской 2? Там когда-то был Приморский РВК. 
Интересно что там раньше было?

----------


## Киров

Как то в районе Красносёлки(Гильдендорф)попалась вот такая звёздочка.Не подскажете историю этой фирмы?Генрихъ.Д.Нейфельдъ.

----------


## Antique

> Какова история здания по Пантелеймоновской 2? Там когда-то был Приморский РВК. 
> Интересно что там раньше было?


 Дом принадлежал купцу Якову А. Тарнопольскому и по данным В.А. Пилявского был построен во ЫЫ-й половине ХЫ века, а в 1893 году был реконструирован Д.В. Тележинским. На данном участке у Тарнопольского была расположена мебельно-столярная мастерская.

Где то между 1900-ми и 1910-ми годами владельцем участка стал караим купец 2-й гильдии Соломон Яковлевич Телал, который жил в собственном доме на улице Льва Толстого и позднее затеял там строительство, которое так и не было завершенно до конца. Существующее на Льва Толстого многоэтажное здание построено примерно на 3/4. Также у Телала был табачный магазин на Дерибасовской,  31.

Возможно дом был жилым, но мне удалось найти упоминание только об одном жильце - помощнике присяжных поверенных Александре Александровиче Жульене, он указан в качестве жильца в справочнике Вся Одесса, 11, изд. Лисянского а в справочнике от одесских Новостей Жульен проживал на Кузнечной, 23.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 5696761Как то в районе Красносёлки(Гильдендорф)попалась вот такая звёздочка.Не подскажете историю этой фирмы?Генрихъ.Д.Нейфельдъ.


 Вільнянський завод імені Шевченка.

Это часть некого механизма, возможно, что шестерёнка. Завод производил кроме сельскохозяйственных машин также производил столовые приборы, причём последняя специализация сохранялась и в советское время. Таким образом изделия Вольнянского завода должны быть в каждой семье по крайней мере на территории Украины.

----------


## mlch

> Вільнянський завод імені Шевченка.
> 
> Это часть некого механизма, возможно, что шестерёнка. Завод производил кроме сельскохозяйственных машин также производил столовые приборы, причём последняя специализация сохранялась и в советское время. Таким образом изделия Вольнянского завода должны быть в каждой семье по крайней мере на территории Украины.


 А вот мне кажется, что не может это быть ни шестерней и ни звездочкой цепной передачи. В нижней части, похоже, зубцов не было. Рискну предположить, что это может быть остаток какой-то накладки, несущей больше декоративную форму. С обратной стороны деталь плоская или слегка вогнутая? Если да, то я, скорее всего прав.

----------


## OMF

Судя по квадратному отверстию в центре, это может быть частью достаточно вычурного маховичка какого-то вентиля.

----------


## Киров

Найдено в посадке, вокруг поля...в центр вставлен болт с квадратной головкой и квадратной гайкой...

----------


## Алик Савенков

Ещё одна фотография с первого еврейского кладбища.

----------


## Киров

Из Одесского архива.  "Приказ от 29 мая 1920 г.Настоящим довожу до сведения населения с.Кубанки,что согласно постановлению Совета на первый и второй день Св.Троицы  в 1 земской школе местным кружком поставлен будет спектакль с танцами и убедительно прошу граждан села Кубанки соблюдать полнейшее спокойствие и не нарушать общественной тишины.Виновные вне исполнения означенного приказа будут мною арестовываться и отправлятся Уездвоенкому,как контр-революционеры.Всякие дебоши и скандалы будут пресекаться мною в корне,вооружённой силой.Волвоенком Н.Боев."      Может не в тему,но это же история нашего края...и я не смог пройти мимо.Это село всего лишь на какой то десяток  лет моложе Одессы.

----------


## Пушкин

> Архитекторы нового театра, между прочим, проектировали его с учётом разрушенных зданий, и со стороны Ришельевской края здания были совершенно не нагружены. Боле того, с дальних расстояний здание выглядит весьма неуклюже, а на ближних ракурсах театр и так было видно целиком.


 


> У архитекторов просто не было выбора, т.к., с одной стороны, габариты определяла необходимая вместимость театра, с другой стороны, существующая застройка и ландшафт. Уверен, будь их воля, с запада было бы пространства не меньше, чем на восточной стороне, а с фасада еще и больше 
> Прообраз нашего театра - Земперопер в Дрездене - не даст соврать


  Архитекторы театра проектировали его без привязки к местности, они просто прислали проект на бумаге, а за строительством следил Гоньсияровский, Фельнер же приехал только на открытие...

----------


## Antique

> Архитекторы театра проектировали его без привязки к местности, они просто прислали проект на бумаге, а за строительством следил Гоньсияровский, Фельнер же приехал только на открытие...


 Не совсем так. В фирму прислали фотографии местности, и я думаю, что ситуационный план тоже был в их распоряжении. Другое дело, что проект был составлен не в Одессе, а удалённо.  Кроме того строительством руководил инженер фирмы "Фельнер и Гельмер". Возможно в Вене не была осуществлена привязка к рельефу местности. Кроме того, мне встречалась информация о том, что Бернардацци существенно доработал проект театра, произведя изменения во внешнем облике.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не совсем так. В фирму прислали фотографии местности, и я думаю, что ситуационный план тоже был в их распоряжении. Другое дело, что проект был составлен не в Одессе, а удалённо.  Кроме того строительством руководил инженер фирмы "Фельнер и Гельмер". Возможно в Вене не была осуществлена привязка к рельефу местности. Кроме того, мне встречалась информация о том, что Бернардацци существенно доработал проект театра, произведя изменения во внешнем облике.


  Да строительством руководили Гоньсияровский и Бернардацци, внутреннее убранство театра - это их заслуга, про инженера присланного из фирмы, ничего не слышал, хотя скорее это имело место быть... 

П.С. А есть где то ссылка на источник в котором описывается приезд инженера и посылка фотографий?

----------


## Antique

> Да строительством руководили Гоньсияровский и Бернардацци, внутреннее убранство театра - это их заслуга, про инженера присланного из фирмы, ничего не слышал, хотя скорее это имело место быть... 
> 
> П.С. А есть где то ссылка на источник в котором описывается приезд инженера и посылка фотографий?


 На счёт посылки фотографий уже не помню, а про руководство  постройкой театра, которую сначала осуществлял Фрей, а затем Цифферер, пишет А.Е. Шейнс в книге "Одесса, 1794-1894" стр. 413.

----------


## Kamin

Я думаю всем это будет интересно http://vk.com/arh_odessa Ребята занимаются замечательным делом. Так что у кого  есть  время и желание может принять участие.  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> На счёт посылки фотографий уже не помню, а про руководство  постройкой театра, которую сначала осуществлял Фрей, а затем Цифферер, пишет А.Е. Шейнс в книге "Одесса, 1794-1894" стр. 413.


  А у Вас есть ссылка на эту книгу?

----------


## Antique

> А у Вас есть ссылка на эту книгу?


 да, я в этой теме писал о ней:



> Фотографии фотографиями, но текст не менее интересен. Я тут всё забываю выложить ссылку на сканы книги "Одесса 1794-1894" любезно предоставленные онлайн библиотекой "Central and Eastern European Marine Repository": http://www.ceemar.org/dspace/handle/11099/1050 Ещё раз с Новым годом!

----------


## Пушкин

> да, я в этой теме писал о ней:


  Спасибо, я её как раз читаю :smileflag:

----------


## chigiron

В галерее "Аурум" открылась выставка-проект Владимира Ильичева под названием "Veranda Libmann". Артпроект посвящен домам Руссова, Либмана и вообще проблеме разрушения исторического центра города. Открыто с 12 до 20 ежедневно. Торговая 2, выставочный зал Союза художников.

----------


## chigiron



----------


## SaMoVar

> Я думаю всем это будет интересно http://vk.com/arh_odessa Ребята занимаются замечательным делом. Так что у кого  есть  время и желание может принять участие.


 У меня нет вконтакте - можно подробней?

----------


## Antique

> У меня нет вконтакте - можно подробней?


 У них есть и полноценный сайт: http://archodessa.com

----------


## Milkaway

> У них есть и полноценный сайт: http://archodessa.com


 ... интересная задумка и многообещающее начало ...

----------


## SaMoVar

Уже вроде бы пытались запечатлеть улицы.

----------


## mlch

> Уже вроде бы пытались запечатлеть улицы.


  Вы это имеете в виду?
Так этот проект продолжает пополнятся, несмотря на то, что большинство тех, кто с жаром обсуждал его в начале и распределял - кто какой район будет снимать, давно уж забросили это дело.  :smileflag: 
Сейчас в этом проекте более 6000 снимков.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Мнение.Пару дней назад наткнулся на сериал "Кордон следователя Савельева". Так вот моё мнение,что это издевательство снимать фильм по какие-то Степановск и Синеморск в Одессе. Можно даже сказать - дебилизм. А каково мнение общества?

----------


## visor77

> Мнение.Пару дней назад наткнулся на сериал "Кордон следователя Савельева". Так вот моё мнение,что это издевательство снимать фильм по какие-то Степановск и Синеморск в Одессе. Можно даже сказать - дебилизм. А каково мнение общества?


 Навскидку города, в роли которых была Одесса:
"Если бы я тебя любил" - какой-то уездный город и  немного Москва.
"Кровинушка" - какой-то город. Судя по номерам на автомобиле - Красноярский край.
"Гламур, столица греха" - г. Черноморск.
"Провокатор" - Приморск. Станцию снимали в Дачном, основные события - в Одессе.
"Колечко с бирюзой" - просто приморский город. В кадре выден наш ж/д вокзал, больница (давно смотрел, вроде как клиника Филатова).
И еще много разных вариантов в прочих фильмах: Рыбынск, Морское и т.д. Общался с одним из режиссеров на эту тему, дескать, за Одессу обидно - он меня успокоил, что это только нам заметно. Говорит, что в американских фильмах нередко снимают Вашингтон где-нибудь в Нью-Йорке, а Лас-Вегас в Чикаго.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Навскидку города, в роли которых была Одесса:
> "Если бы я тебя любил" - какой-то уездный город и  немного Москва.
> "Кровинушка" - какой-то город. Судя по номерам на автомобиле - Красноярский край.
> "Гламур, столица греха" - г. Черноморск.
> "Провокатор" - Приморск. Станцию снимали в Дачном, основные события - в Одессе.
> "Колечко с бирюзой" - просто приморский город. В кадре выден наш ж/д вокзал, больница (давно смотрел, вроде как клиника Филатова).
> И еще много разных вариантов в прочих фильмах: Рыбынск, Морское и т.д. Общался с одним из режиссеров на эту тему, дескать, за Одессу обидно - он меня успокоил, что это только нам заметно. Говорит, что в американских фильмах нередко снимают Вашингтон где-нибудь в Нью-Йорке, а Лас-Вегас в Чикаго.


 Ну спасибо! Успокоили!

----------


## brassl

Ребята, надо консультация, может кто знает.
В юности Валентин Катаев писал стихи в альбом сестрам Булатович (Милице и Марице). Есть исследователь Эфиопии - Булатович. Это не их дед???

----------


## Лысый0

*Only for mlch*  :smileflag: 

Как в Одессе на заводе «Микрон» экскаватор раскопал братскую могилу
Опубликовано: 2013-02-16 23:12:50

Во время строительства одесского завода «Микрон» в 1967 года экскаваторы должны были копать котлованы для фундамента завода. Во время работ практически всегда ковш экскаватора был полностью заполнен человеческими останками. Из-за этого возникали трудности при строительстве. Так как люди отказывались продолжать копать котлован в плоть до увольнения и потери партбилета...

Захоронения были не просто как на кладбище, а массовые братские могилы с времен Великой Отечественной Войны. Но в итоге, завод построили. И уже спустя много лет выяснилось, что на улице Промышленной расположено кладбище спецлагрея № 159 и спецгоспиталя №3986. Здесь официально захоронено 679 человек. Такие данные приводит в своей книге «Военнопленные и интернированные на Украине и в Одесской области (1944 – 1951 гг.)» одесский историк Александр Юнгмайстер.

Здесь же во время реконструкции были обнаружены три братских могилы, в которых найдены массовые захоронения. Первая братская могила находится за пределами кладбища на территории завода «Микрон», вторая – под большим крестом на территории кладбища. Количество похороненных в ней определить не представляется возможным. Но она очень большая – в 2002 году в нее провалился бульдозер. Третье братское захоронение обнаружено приборами. Его площадь – около 25 кв. метров.

По мнению Александра Юнгмайстера, эти захоронения относятся к осени 1944 и всему 1945 году, когда системного учета умерших пленных не велось. Поэтому никаких списков тех, кто там захоронен, нет.

Автор trend7

----------


## brassl

Вопрос о Булатовичах возник не случайно. Вот попалось на Староконке.
Делюсь  :smileflag:

----------


## sashiki

Интересно, какое отношение имеет слово "фабрика" к орлу...  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> *Only for mlch*


 Thank you, I saw this earlier.  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Мнение.Пару дней назад наткнулся на сериал "Кордон следователя Савельева". Так вот моё мнение,что это издевательство снимать фильм по какие-то Степановск и Синеморск в Одессе. Можно даже сказать - дебилизм. А каково мнение общества?


 Это всё равно что сказать: что за издевательство — снимать Фаину Раневскую в роли какой-то Ляли!
Словом, от Одессы не убудет.

----------


## Пушкин

> Это всё равно что сказать: что за издевательство — снимать Фаину Раневскую в роли какой-то Ляли!
> Словом, от Одессы не убудет.


  И не прибудет...

----------


## victor.odessa

Позаимствовал на Одноклассниках в разделе "Старые фотографии".
Вложение 5715076

----------


## brassl

> Позаимствовал на Одноклассниках в разделе "Старые фотографии".
> Вложение 5715076


 А чем Вам эта не понравилась? (лежит с апреля 2011 года)  :smileflag:  Не, просто так спрашиваю  :smileflag:

----------


## heffalump1974

А что с форумом?
С 1026-й на 1027-ю страницу переходить отказывается, ручной ввод адреса не помогает.

П.С. Причём мой пост оказался первым на этой самой 1027-й, а ведь было же видно, что таковая страница уже существует. Может кто написал чего, а потом удалил в эти пару минут?

----------


## Лысый0

> А чем Вам эта не понравилась? (лежит с апреля 2011 года)  Не, просто так спрашиваю


 Год?

----------


## Лысый0

> А что с форумом?
> С 1026-й на 1027-ю страницу переходить отказывается, ручной ввод адреса не помогает.
> 
> П.С. Причём мой пост оказался первым на этой самой 1027-й, а ведь было же видно, что таковая страница уже существует. Может кто написал чего, а потом удалил в эти пару минут?


 Глючит. Не берите в голову....

----------


## brassl

> Год?


 Вот что не знаю, то не знаю

----------


## brassl



----------


## Лысый0

> Вложение 5715922


 (Стесняясь) Я даже такое помню... И не я 1...

----------


## Пушкин

Подскажите пожалуйста, ходил ли до войны трамвай по улице Бунина?

----------


## Trs

Нет. Но пересекал во многих местах.

----------


## exse

За две недели до освобождения:

----------


## Скрытик

Подарили книгу "Пушкин в портретах". Сигизмунда Либровича. Там есть информация по открытию памятника Пушкину в Одессе. На днях отсканирую и выложу. 1890г. издания.

----------


## Пушкин

> Нет. Но пересекал во многих местах.


  Приятель нашел такое фото с подписью 9 апреля 1944 года - настаивает что это Бунина 18, но у меня большие сомнения... И трамвай по этой улице не ходил, да и сам дом имеет с Бунина не высокий бельэтаж... :smileflag:  , а приятель утверждает что могли перестроить... :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Приятель нашел такое фото с подписью 9 апреля 1944 года - настаивает что это Бунина 18, но у меня большие сомнения...Вложение 5718930 И трамвай по этой улице не ходил, да и сам дом имеет с Бунина не высокий бельэтаж... , а приятель утверждает что могли перестроить...


 Греческая, 43. На odessastory есть эта фотография.

----------


## Скрытик

> Греческая, 43. На odessastory есть эта фотография.


  Я что-то не помню, что мы этот дом идентифицировали. Долго обсуждали, да. Но как по мне это совсем другое здание.

----------


## Antique

> Я что-то не помню, что мы этот дом идентифицировали. Долго обсуждали, да. Но как по мне это совсем другое здание.


 Ваша правда, это не может быть Греческая / Вице-адмирала Жукова, так как перед Русским театром газона и деревьев нет ни на одной из фотографий. 

В качестве совершенно ни на чём не основанного предположения могу предложить адрес Бунина, 21, ибо это может быть то самое здание Л. Кречмара из списка памятников. Дерево на углу у 117-й школы и это похоже, но я так и не могу понять, тот ли это перекрёсток или нет.

----------


## Abag

> Приятель нашел такое фото с подписью 9 апреля 1944 года - настаивает что это Бунина 18, но у меня большие сомнения...Вложение 5718930 И трамвай по этой улице не ходил, да и сам дом имеет с Бунина не высокий бельэтаж... , а приятель утверждает что могли перестроить...


  А не может быть это здание напротив Бунина 18, дом который был на месте сталинки на Ришельевской 13

----------


## mlch

На Odessastory в категории "Одесская филателия, филокартия, фалеристика" создан новый альбом "Одесские монеты и медали"
 В процессе заполнения обнаружил новую для себя информацию. Оказывается, медаль "За оборону Одессы" изначально имела совсем другую ленточку и изготовлялась из нержавейки а не из бронзы. 
Век живи - век узнавай что-то новенькое.  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> А не может быть это здание напротив Бунина 18, дом который был на месте сталинки на Ришельевской 13


  Теоретически может, в таком состоянии довольно мало шансов, что его восстановили. И Бунина 18 таки больше всех похоже на фото, только трамвайная линия мешает.

----------


## Пушкин

> Теоретически может, в таком состоянии довольно мало шансов, что его восстановили. И Бунина 18 таки больше всех похоже на фото, только трамвайная линия мешает.


  100% Не Бунина, уклон улицы не тот, трамвайные рельсы, дом имеет бельэтаж

----------


## brassl

> На Odessastory в категории "Одесская филателия, филокартия, фалеристика" создан новый альбом "Одесские монеты и медали"
>  В процессе заполнения обнаружил новую для себя информацию. Оказывается, медаль "За оборону Одессы" изначально имела совсем другую ленточку и изготовлялась из нержавейки а не из бронзы. 
> Век живи - век узнавай что-то новенькое.


  Ни лента, ни материал на медали не менялся. То что Вы читали это проект, и был изготовлен как проект. Медаль же различается только по "уху" в зависимости от года выпуска, и "Симке" на реверсе

----------


## Antique

> Теоретически может, в таком состоянии довольно мало шансов, что его восстановили. И Бунина 18 таки больше всех похоже на фото, только трамвайная линия мешает.


 Почему мешает? Если это 21-й номер, то тогда здание снято со стороны Ришельевской, по которой ходил трамвай.

----------


## malyutka_e

На просторах интернета нашел две очень странные картинки. Первая называется "_1941 г. Одесса. Линкор ТИРПИЦ при попытке обстрела порта и города_", а вторая "*1941 г. Линкор ТИРПИЦ под огнём береговых батарей Одессы*". Это странно выглядит на фоне современного маяка.

----------


## brassl

> На просторах интернета нашел две очень странные картинки. Первая называется "_1941 г. Одесса. Линкор ТИРПИЦ при попытке обстрела порта и города_", а вторая "*1941 г. Линкор ТИРПИЦ под огнём береговых батарей Одессы*". Это странно выглядит на фоне современного маяка.


 Обсуждалось уже где то. И мне кажется что первая картинка была на рекламных бигбордах Гончаренко (мл)  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> На просторах интернета нашел две очень странные картинки. Первая называется "_1941 г. Одесса. Линкор ТИРПИЦ при попытке обстрела порта и города_", а вторая "*1941 г. Линкор ТИРПИЦ под огнём береговых батарей Одессы*". Это странно выглядит на фоне современного маяка.


  Второе фото явно фотошоп

----------


## Пушкин

> Почему мешает? Если это 21-й номер, то тогда здание снято со стороны Ришельевской, по которой ходил трамвай.


  Очень узко для Ришельевской...

----------


## OMF

Шикарный фотошоп! При таком буруне скорость должна была быть порядка 20-25 узлов, т.е. через несколько секунд линкор бы уже бороздил просторы Пересыпи . Да и ЕМНИП, Тирпиц с Балтики не уходил.

Да и какого бодуна Тирпиц, потопленный в 44-м, будет огибать маяк, построенный в 53-м?

----------


## OMF

> Очень узко для Ришельевской...


 Мне чего-то кажется, что это к-тр Горького (Преображенская/Греческая).

----------


## Antique

> Линкор ТИРПИЦ при попытке обстрела порта и города


 Попытался обстрелять, да не удалось попасть по городу.

----------


## mlch

> На просторах интернета нашел две очень странные картинки. Первая называется "_1941 г. Одесса. Линкор ТИРПИЦ при попытке обстрела порта и города_", а вторая "*1941 г. Линкор ТИРПИЦ под огнём береговых батарей Одессы*". Это странно выглядит на фоне современного маяка.


 Следующим опусом будет, вероятно, авианосец Рональд Рейган на одесском рейде принимает заходящий на посадку Ан-124.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Второе фото явно фотошоп


  А первое Вам кажется натуральным?  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Очень узко для Ришельевской...


 На мой взгляд улица обычной ширины, не переулок.

----------


## ALKA

> Второе фото явно фотошоп


 гм...фотошопер и на первой недоработал






> Во время обороны Одессы его пришлось взорвать, чтобы лишить фашистских артиллеристов в Чабанке возможности прицеливаться по маяку для обстрела акватории порта.
> 
> Маяк был взорван 15 сентября 1941 года.

----------


## Abag

> Мне чего-то кажется, что это к-тр Горького (Преображенская/Греческая).


 Это не то здание. Мой дед получил комнату в комуналке в этом доме, Греческая 45, в конце сороковых. В квартире были старые печи и местами отделка еще до революционных времен.

----------


## Лысый0

> На просторах интернета нашел две очень странные картинки. Первая называется "_1941 г. Одесса. Линкор ТИРПИЦ при попытке обстрела порта и города_", а вторая "*1941 г. Линкор ТИРПИЦ под огнём береговых батарей Одессы*". Это странно выглядит на фоне современного маяка.


 .... жоп...

----------


## mlch

> Ни лента, ни материал на медали не менялся. То что Вы читали это проект, и был изготовлен как проект. Медаль же различается только по "уху" в зависимости от года выпуска, и "Симке" на реверсе


 Я, обычно, стараюсь читать документы до конца. Что и другим рекомендую.  :smileflag: 
Итак:



> ПРЕЗИДИУМ ВЕРХОВНОГО СОВЕТА СССР
> УКАЗ
> от 22 декабря 1942 года
> Об учреждении медалей «За оборону Ленинграда», *«За оборону Одессы»*, «За оборону Севастополя», «За оборону Сталинграда» и о награждении этими медалями участников обороны Ленинграда, Одессы, Севастополя, Сталинграда1. Удовлетворить ходатайство Народного комиссариата обороны СССР и учредить специальные медали «За оборону Ленинграда», «За оборону Одессы», «За оборону Севастополя» и «За оборону Сталинграда».
> ...
> ОПИСАНИЕ
> медали «за оборону одессы»Медаль «За оборону Одессы» — *из нержавеющей стали*, имеет форму правильного круга диаметром 32 мм.
> 
> На лицевой стороне медали, на фоне очертаний морского берега и маяка, изображены фигуры красноармейца и краснофлотца с винтовками наперевес.
> ...


 



> ПРЕЗИДИУМ ВЕРХОВНОГО СОВЕТА СССР
> 
> ПОСТАНОВЛЕНИЕ
> от 27 марта 1943 года
> 
> О МЕДАЛЯХ "ЗА ОБОРОНУ ЛЕНИНГРАДА", *"ЗА ОБОРОНУ ОДЕССЫ"*,
> "ЗА ОБОРОНУ СЕВАСТОПОЛЯ" И "ЗА ОБОРОНУ СТАЛИНГРАДА"Во изменение описания, утвержденного Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 22 декабря 1942 г., установить, что медали "За оборону Ленинграда", *"За оборону Одессы"*, "За оборону Севастополя" и "За оборону Сталинграда" изготовляются *из латуни*.


 


> ПРЕЗИДИУМ ВЕРХОВНОГО СОВЕТА СССР
> 
> ПОСТАНОВЛЕНИЕ
> от 12 мая 1943 года
> 
> О ЛЕНТАХ К МЕДАЛЯМ "ЗА ОБОРОНУ ЛЕНИНГРАДА",
> "ЗА ОБОРОНУ СТАЛИНГРАДА", *"ЗА ОБОРОНУ ОДЕССЫ"*
> И "ЗА ОБОРОНУ СЕВАСТОПОЛЯ"
> (Протокол N 13, п. 162)
> ...


 Извините за длинные цитаты.

----------


## brassl

Интересные Указы, я о них знаю, так как тема хорошо знакома. Но, позвольте и еще один пассаж  :smileflag: 

"Первоначально планировалось изготавливать медаль из нержавеющей стали, однако, Указом от 27 марта 1943 года, материалом изготовления медали была утверждена латунь." - планировалось, но был выпущен и не вручен весьма ограниченный тираж (лакомая находка для коллекционера  :smileflag: ), в тираж же пошла всем известная медаль. Сайт рекомендую, ребята очень подкованные (хотя там и нет других вариантов Москалева, забракованных Сталиным) По Севастополю, Ленинграду и Сталинграду та же история

----------


## mlch

> Интересные Указы, я о них знаю, так как тема хорошо знакома. Но, позвольте и еще один пассаж 
> 
> "Первоначально планировалось изготавливать медаль из нержавеющей стали, однако, Указом от 27 марта 1943 года, материалом изготовления медали была утверждена латунь." - планировалось, но был выпущен и не вручен весьма ограниченный тираж (лакомая находка для коллекционера ), в тираж же пошла всем известная медаль. Сайт рекомендую, ребята очень подкованные (хотя там и нет других вариантов Москалева, забракованных Сталиным) По Севастополю, Ленинграду и Сталинграду та же история


 Вы разницу между Указом и Постановлением понимаете, я надеюсь?
Медаль утверждена Указом 22 декабря 1942. Указ был опубликован. 
Значит, с 23 декабря медалью уже награждали. Или Вы можете доказать, что четыре с половиной месяца, вплоть до майского постановления ее никому не вручали?
Тогда доказывайте.  :smileflag: 
Сайт, который Вы рекомендуете, я знаю. Но там нигде не написано, что первый вариант медали "пробный" или "опытный" Не указано там и что не было вручений медали до мая 43-го.

----------


## brassl

Ой зря  :smileflag:  
Книг по фалеристике у меня немногим меньше чем по Одессе  :smileflag: 
Про пробный вариант тут есть. Есть еще пару книг, если вопрос принципиальный, то найду их в коробках, сканерну. Награждений медалью из стали не было.
Я, обычно, читаю документы до конца ну и т.д.  :smileflag: 
Да и на сайте написано - Первоначально планировалось изготавливать медаль из нержавеющей стали

----------


## Пушкин

> Мне чего-то кажется, что это к-тр Горького (Преображенская/Греческая).


  точно нет, там есть окна с колоннами по бокам...

----------


## mlch

> Ой зря  
> Книг по фалеристике у меня немногим меньше чем по Одессе 
> Про пробный вариант тут есть. Есть еще пару книг, если вопрос принципиальный, то найду их в коробках, сканерну. Награждений медалью из стали не было.
> Я, обычно, читаю документы до конца ну и т.д. 
> Да и на сайте написано - Первоначально планировалось изготавливать медаль из нержавеющей стали


 Не вижу по Вашим ссылкам ответа на два очевидных вопроса. Видимо, они очевидны только для меня. Поэтому формулирую их четче.
1. Где в Указе от 22 декабря 1942 года написано, что в Описании медали речь идет только о *пробном* варианте?
2. Какого вида медали вручались награжденным медалью "За оборону Одессы" в период с 22.12.1942 до 12.05.1943? Или они не вручались в этот период?
_PS Эти же вопросы можно отнести и к другим медалям, утвержденным указом от 20 декабря 1942._

----------


## brassl

> Не вижу по Вашим ссылкам ответа на два очевидных вопроса. Видимо, они очевидны только для меня. Поэтому формулирую их четче.
> 1. Где в Указе от 22 декабря 1942 года написано, что в Описании медали речь идет только о *пробном* варианте?
> 2. Какого вида медали вручались награжденным медалью "За оборону Одессы" в период с 22.12.1942 до 12.05.1943? Или они не вручались в этот период?
> _PS Эти же вопросы можно отнести и к другим медалям, утвержденным указом от 20 декабря 1942._


 1. В Указе и нет ничего о "пробном" варианте, т.к. он планиравался "основным", из-за чего была замена не знаю, говорят по технологическим соображениям. 
2. Информации о вручении медали в указанный Вами период у меня нет, как нет и информации о вручении медали из стали  :smileflag: 
  Или о замене лент в связи с новым постановлением (аналогично замене колодок по "отечкам" , БКЗ и другим медалям изменившим внешний вид после 1943 года)

----------


## brassl

Вот тут то же есть о планах выпуска и стали.
Из наградных документов, сам видел только вручение от 30 августа 1943 года. Предполагаю что до 12 мая 1943 года награждений не было. Т.к. под награждение небходимо было собрать документы, получить представление от начальства и оно никак не могло происходить на следующий день после утверждения новой медали

----------


## mlch

> 1. *В Указе и нет ничего о "пробном" варианте*, т.к. он планиравался "основным", из-за чего была замена не знаю, говорят по технологическим соображениям.


 Что и требовалось доказать!  :smileflag: 
Значит, в период с декабря 42-го по конец марта 43-го медаль из нержавеющей стали на бело-голубой ленте была полноценной наградой и нет никаких оснований называть ее "пробным образцом", в отличии от вот этой, к примеру. 



> 2. Информации о вручении медали в указанный Вами период у меня нет, как нет и информации о вручении медали из стали 
>   Или о замене лент в связи с новым постановлением (аналогично замене колодок по "отечкам" , БКЗ и другим медалям изменившим внешний вид после 1943 года)


 В таком случае, не стоит, наверное, утверждать вот это:



> Награждений медалью из стали не было.


 Предлагаю считать точки над i расставленными.  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Что и требовалось доказать! 
> Значит, в период с декабря 42-го по конец марта 43-го медаль из нержавеющей стали на бело-голубой ленте была полноценной наградой и нет никаких оснований называть ее "пробным образцом" в отличии от вот этой, к примеру. 
> В таком случае, не стоит, наверное, утверждать вот это:
> 
> Предлагаю считать точки над i расставленными.


 Ну ты зануда  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Ну ты зануда


 Редкостный!  :smileflag:  Иногда самого себя хочется придушить.

----------


## brassl

> Что и требовалось доказать! 
> Значит, в период с декабря 42-го по конец марта 43-го медаль из нержавеющей стали на бело-голубой ленте была полноценной наградой и нет никаких оснований называть ее "пробным образцом" в отличии от вот этой, к примеру. 
> В таком случае, не стоит, наверное, утверждать вот это:
> 
> Предлагаю считать точки над i расставленными.


 А никаких точек  :smileflag:  
Точки могут быть расставлены только документом о награждении до даты постановления об изменениии внешнего вида.
Я такого не видел. А Вы?
Информации о награждении "стальной" медалью нет тоже, значит пробный образец  :smileflag: 
 Подождем пока подтянутся наши коллеги с военных сайтов  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Редкостный!  Иногда самого себя хочется придушить.


 Не надо... Я тя лю...  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

И вдогонку. Не путайте "проект" и "образец"  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> А никаких точек  
> Точки могут быть расставлены только документом о награждении до даты постановления об изменениии внешнего вида.
> Я такого не видел. А Вы?
> Информации о награждении "стальной" медалью нет тоже, значит пробный образец 
>  Подождем пока подтянутся наши коллеги с военных сайтов


 Опять за рыбу гроши!  :smileflag: 
Для меня медаль, утвержденная Указом, пробной не является.
Лысый0! Зануда тут не только я, как выясняется.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Опять за рыбу гроши! 
> Для меня медаль, утвержденная Указом, пробной не является.
> Лысый0! Зануда тут не только я, как выясняется.


 Та без проблем  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Опять за рыбу гроши! 
> Для меня медаль, утвержденная Указом, пробной не является.
> Лысый0! Зануда тут не только я, как выясняется.


 А шо? Возраст,однако... турклубу ужо 50, а мы старее  :smileflag:

----------


## myspring73

Вопрос к знающим.
На Канатной, рядом с 31 номером, по той же стороне, ближе к ж/д вокзалу, есть прекрасное здание, дворовое, ранее кажись было военкоматом, сейчас трезубы на воротах остались, вывески видимо на обновлении.
так вот, здание имеет не такую давнюю реставрацию и мансардный этаж, в духе современных наращиваний этажей, но профиль окон все-таки давнишний. 
вопрос в следующем - что было раньше в здании и была ли мансарда?
вопрос два - есть ли ранишние фото этого объекта?
спасибо.

----------


## BIGBIG

Нашел такую шикарную фотку

----------


## Antique

> Вопрос к знающим.
> На Канатной, рядом с 31 номером, по той же стороне, ближе к ж/д вокзалу, есть прекрасное здание, дворовое, ранее кажись было военкоматом, сейчас трезубы на воротах остались, вывески видимо на обновлении.
> так вот, здание имеет не такую давнюю реставрацию и мансардный этаж, в духе современных наращиваний этажей, но профиль окон все-таки давнишний. 
> вопрос в следующем - что было раньше в здании и была ли мансарда?
> вопрос два - есть ли ранишние фото этого объекта?спасибо.


 Я не сказал бы, что мансарда в духе современного наращивания этажей, сейчас нормальную мансарду в стиле французского ренессанса днём с огнём не сыскать. На самом деле в этой мансарде только оригинальное медное покрытие на типовой ширпотреб заменили. Год назад таким же образом пострадала мансарда здания на Софиевской, 23. Варварство.

Старая фотография есть. Её, как и огромное количество прочих подобных фотографий, сделал Владимир Георгиевич Никитенко в 1970-х годах.
http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=70&pid=7674#top_display_media

----------


## Скрытик

> Год назад таким же образом пострадала мансарда здания на Софиевской, 23. Варварство.


 Там вообще полный бред. Ну ладно, сделали мансарду (Париж тоже так рос вверх). Ну так сделайте ее на все здание, а не на правую половину!!!
 Это полное уродство получилось.

----------


## Shipshin

Был сегодня в бывшей церкви Маврокордато - Удельный переулок 1. Смотрится красиво. Но внутри сплошная побелка. Росписи отсутствуют напрочь. Разговорился со служительницей. Оказывается ни одной росписи не сохранилось, как и оригинальных икон. Может быть, все же у кого-нибудь есть фотографии интерьера внутренних помещений? А может, Иконостаса. Очень просили. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Лысый0

> Вопрос к знающим.
> На Канатной, рядом с 31 номером, по той же стороне, ближе к ж/д вокзалу, есть прекрасное здание, дворовое, ранее кажись было военкоматом, сейчас трезубы на воротах остались, вывески видимо на обновлении.
> так вот, здание имеет не такую давнюю реставрацию и мансардный этаж, в духе современных наращиваний этажей, но профиль окон все-таки давнишний. 
> вопрос в следующем - что было раньше в здании и была ли мансарда?
> вопрос два - есть ли ранишние фото этого объекта?
> спасибо.


  Облвоенкомат....

----------


## ruslanyd

> Вот именно что не даст. Театр в Дрездене имеет развитые фланги сообразно тому, что передняя часть полностью обозревается. Даже не сомневайтесь, что при наличии большого пространства перед театром здание выглядело бы если не как Дрезденский театр, но точно уж было бы другим.
> 
> Это тоже самое, что говорить про то, что музыка гармонична, если является  монотонной и не имеет спадов и подъемов. Это искусство, а не набор одноцветных бетонных блоков.


 Вы не уловили того, что я хотел сказать и показать примерами, или я неясно выражаюсь
Если уж говорить языком музыки, то Одесский оперный театр - не отдельный пассаж музыкального произведения и не интермеццо, а, как минимум, увертюра, но, скорее, как самостоятельная музыкальная пьеса  :smileflag: 

Будучи самодостаточным сооружением, а таковым, на мой взгляд, оно и является, оно нуждаются в пространстве. Одна лишь круглая форма отстраняет здание от окружения.

Дрезденская опера не так много бы потеряла от недоразвитых флангов, как при отсутствии пространства вокруг неё

Я вот воспринимаю театр со следующего ракурса не иначе, как *зажатым в тиски* и, думаю, очень многие со мной согласятся


  *Показать скрытый текст* *фото*

По-вашему, так смотрится хуже?


  *Показать скрытый текст* *фото*






> Совсем нет, театр был хорошо увязан с текущей застройкой. Про унылых квадратных соседей вы сильно загнули, я представляю как вам сложно ходить по унылым прямолинейным улицам нашего города.


 Субъективно. Даже исходя из факта, что, при своей полной симметрии, у него кардинально отличается окружение по флангам. Много ли желающих лицезреть его с западной стороны? А с восточной? А почему? Много ли удачных ракурсов, запечатленных на фото, прямиком с фасада? Большинство в духе: "пришел, увидел, сфотографировал". При этом полно с точек, которые раньше были заняты разрушенными домами, да с безупречной восточной стороны. Почему? До разрушений часто ли оперный изображали с фасада против других ракурсов? 




> *В изобразительном искусстве не рисуют каждый предмет отдельно стоящим*. Сравнение ваше очень неудачно. Объекты архитектуры взаимодействуют друг с другом, а каждое здание является картиной. Не стоит идти по пути сожжения соседних картин, если вы вдруг обнаружили, что ваша любимая рамка слишком широка, а промежуток между картинами для неё слишком мал.


 Я этого и не утверждал
Ответ был на комментарий 



> Ближний ракурс. Здание ничто не заслоняет.


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *к этой фотографии*

Только Вы меня не поняли как раз из-за того, что воспринимаете театр, как неотъемлемую часть существующей застройки
Например, несмотря на то, что во втором варианте театр виден, как и в вашем случае, - он, тем не менее, не воспринимается

  *Показать скрытый текст* *пример*




> Прекрасный пример не того здания не в том месте. Сиднейская опера на театральной площади ничем не отличается от офисных центров на Греческой площади. Фотомонтаж показывает насколько неосмотрительно переносить сооружения без учёта привязки к местности. В данном случае получилась безвкусица...


 Совершенно верно - безвкусица!
А я ведь просил 



> *Только не надо говорить о временнОй пропасти.*
> Просто представьте, что Сиднейская опера построена посреди кварталов Сиднея


 А ключевым для восприятия фотожабы было второе предложение




> В архитектуре ракурсы имеют важное значение, упоминание фотографии здесь не к месту. Здания проектируются с учётом всевозможных ракурсов, с которых их можно обозревать. Пример наплевательского отношения к этому - надстройка Большой Московской, которая уничтожает здание начиная со средних расстояний.


 


> Определённый ракурс может изменить трехмерный мир до неузнаваемости


 


> Конечно может, но это всё из оперы о том, как космические корабли бороздят просторы Вселенной.


 Вот в этом я бы не был так уверен
Вы сами себе противоречите:



> надстройка Большой Московской, которая уничтожает здание *начиная со средних расстояний*


 т.е., в зависимости от ракурса




> Дальний ракурс. СССР. Театр потерял связь с застройкой. Выигрыш сомнителен, а здание Навроцкого,  которое было до этого сокрыто углом, теперь же привносит асимметрию.


 А здание Навроцкого на следующей фото смотрится не так уж плохо, если не сказать замечательно! 
И это с ракурсов, которые раньше просто не были возможны, а теперь они, наряду с ракурсами с восточной стороны, являются самыми востребованными на изображениях театра


Это я всё к тому же, что, лишь ракурсы, при разговоре об архитектуре, нельзя ставить в приоритет
Одни подчёркивают достоинства, другие - недостатки
А реальный объект сильно отличается от отдельных ракурсов и воспринимается пространственно
По крайней мере, если говорить о сооружениях, те из них, которые имеют больше, чем просто фасад

P.S. 

Уже рискую так же прослыть занудой

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Был сегодня в бывшей церкви Маврокордато - Удельный переулок 1. Смотрится красиво. Но внутри сплошная побелка. Росписи отсутствуют напрочь. Разговорился со служительницей. Оказывается ни одной росписи не сохранилось, как и оригинальных икон. Может быть, все же у кого-нибудь есть фотографии интерьера внутренних помещений? А может, Иконостаса. Очень просили. Заранее спасибо.


 А вот так?

http://www.odessapassage.com/passage/magazine_details.aspx?id=34584

----------


## Antique

> Был сегодня в бывшей церкви Маврокордато - Удельный переулок 1. Смотрится красиво. Но внутри сплошная побелка. Росписи отсутствуют напрочь. Разговорился со служительницей. Оказывается ни одной росписи не сохранилось, как и оригинальных икон. Может быть, все же у кого-нибудь есть фотографии интерьера внутренних помещений? А может, Иконостаса. Очень просили. Заранее спасибо.


 До передачи здания РИПЦ на стенах сохранялись фрагменты росписей и лепки. Всё уничтожено при ремонте.








> Если уж говорить языком музыки, то Одесский оперный театр - не отдельный пассаж музыкального произведения и не интермеццо, а, как минимум, увертюра, но, скорее, как самостоятельная музыкальная пьеса 
> Будучи самодостаточным сооружением, а таковым, на мой взгляд, оно и является, оно нуждаются в пространстве. Одна лишь круглая форма отстраняет здание от окружения. Я вот воспринимаю театр со следующего ракурса не иначе, как *зажатым в тиски* и, думаю, очень многие со мной согласятся


 Многим вообще всё равно как выглядит театр и есть ли он. Я совершенно не согласен с тезисом о том, что театр зажат в тиски, центральная часть являющаяся доминантой прекрассно видна, а боковые части гораздо мнеее значимы и удачно перетекали в окружающую застройку.

Но если уж воспринимаете театр зажатым в тиски, то можно подойти и ближе, вы же сами привели в пример фотографию сделанную на ближнем ракурсе под фразой "По-вашему, так смотрится хуже?".





> *Показать скрытый текст* *фото*
> По-вашему, так смотрится хуже?


 В том то и дело что нет, а снято с такой точки, с которой разрушенные здания как раз не были бы видны. Хотя стоит заметить, что в данном случае наверняка правили геометрию. И всё же эта фотография доказывает призрачность выгоды от разрушения целых двух исторических зданий, причём, очевидно, облик театр был рассчитан на ближние ракурсы, при которых его бока видимы в меньшей мере.





> Субъективно. Даже исходя из факта, что, при своей полной симметрии, у него кардинально отличается окружение по флангам. Много ли желающих лицезреть его с западной стороны? А с восточной? А почему? Много ли удачных ракурсов, запечатленных на фото, прямиком с фасада? Большинство в духе: "пришел, увидел, сфотографировал". При этом полно с точек, которые раньше были заняты разрушенными домами, да с безупречной восточной стороны. Почему? До разрушений часто ли оперный изображали с фасада против других ракурсов?


 С фасада театр до войны изображали достаточно часто, ну а на счёт соотношения к другим ракурсам, то это уже мелочи. Речь идёт о разрушении целых двух зданий исторической застройки и в этом контексте такие подсчёты не имеют никакого смысла.





> Только Вы меня не поняли как раз из-за того, что воспринимаете театр, как неотъемлемую часть существующей застройки
> Например, несмотря на то, что во втором варианте театр виден, как и в вашем случае, - он, тем не менее, не воспринимается
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *пример*


 Ну конечно, вы обрезали его верхнюю часть. Крыша здания является своего рода завершающим аккордом, обрезка по горизонтали и вертикали для зданий - это совершенно разные вещи, по этому не стоит так делать.








> Совершенно верно - безвкусица!
> А я ведь просил 
> 
> А ключевым для восприятия фотожабы было второе предложение. Просто представьте, что Сиднейская опера построена посреди кварталов Сиднея


 Я нипчего про время не говорил, заметьте. Лишь только о месте и не более того.
И зачем это представлять, какой в этом сакральный смысл, если Сиднейская опера была спроектирована с учётом её обособленного размещения на косе? Конструкция сиднейской оперы достаточно специфична и лучше не играться с переносами.






> Вот в этом я бы не был так уверен
> Вы сами себе противоречите:
> т.е., в зависимости от ракурса


 Совсем нет, я имел ввиду то, что ваша фраза слишком общая.






> Это я всё к тому же, что, лишь ракурсы, при разговоре об архитектуре, нельзя ставить в приоритет
> Одни подчёркивают достоинства, другие - недостатки
> А реальный объект сильно отличается от отдельных ракурсов и воспринимается пространственно
> По крайней мере, если говорить о сооружениях, те из них, которые имеют больше, чем просто фасад


 И по этому из-за того, что на каком-то ракурсе оперный театр виден целиком (при сомнительных достоинствах данного вида), а дом Навроцкого выглядит несколько эффектнее, не  стоит радоваться разрушению двух здания составлявших неотемлимую часть городской застройки. Если ракурсы нельзя ставить в приоритет, то можно и нужно в приоритет ставить сохранение аутентичной городской среды, сохранение культурного наследия, который эти здания представляют наряду с театром. К сожалению из ваших слов становиться понятно, чты вы востаргаетесь лишь самым ярким и блестящим, когда, на самаом деле погибшие здания тоже представляют немалый интерес с эстетической точки зрения. Особенно драматичной является потеря здания №2, которое представляло собой великолепный образчик классицизма во многом неуступающего, и даже превосходящего многие здания на Приморском бульваре. Построенное в 1829-м году это здание в те времена было поистине исполинским, имело три этажа с полуподвалом, оригинальный яркий и запоминающийся облик. В историческом отношении значение его также не маловажно - это был дом градоначальника. 

Здание представляло собой хотя и сдержанную, но достаточно основательную эклектику, причём, учитывая расположение перекрытий относительно соседнего здания можно предположить, что данное здание на самом деле является перестроенным Домом Волконского. очень сомнительно, что двухэтажный дом Волконского разобрали для сооружения здания аналогичных размеров. К примеру, рядом находящийся дом Новикова - почти ровесник дома Волконского, дом Новикова (тогда Поджио) построен в 1905-1909-х годах, а через сто лет был надстроен и передекорирован. Если дом Белинно Фендерих был действительно домом Волконского, то в 1940-х годах было уничтожено одно из первых зданий Одессы.

Есть такая тактика "Ивана не помнящего родства", по которой с пренебрежением относятся ко всему, что не слепит тоннами лепки и позолоты. Таким образом уничтожаются многие уникальные здания отличных от эклектики и декоративного модерна стилей, как-то классицизм, кирпичный стиль, архитектура авангарда... То есть многие достаточно интересные здания, мимо которых обычно проходит мимо неискушённый в искусстве и истории собственного города и житель.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А здание Навроцкого на следующей фото смотрится не так уж плохо, если не сказать замечательно!


 Оно смотрелось бы замечательно, если бы не уродливая надстройка еще одного этажа.

----------


## malyutka_e

ФАЙЛ 9/48. Фото подписано: "Здание на Канатной, 19 сейчас Канатная, 19-21 - жилой дом, 1953, арх. Б.И.Тандарин. "
Это ошибка. Это здание существует и теперь, только под номером Канатная, 27

----------


## malyutka_e

Случайно попалось... О какой "первой станции" идет речь?

----------


## heffalump1974

Кстати о фалеристическом занудстве: по-моему в соотв. разделе не помешали бы и фотографии не столь героических памятных знаков "Рождённому в Одессе".

----------


## SaMoVar

Я думаю, что трамваев тогда ещё не было. Станций, соответственно, тоже. Одесса-малая? Как вариант.

----------


## Milkaway

... вставлю-ка и я свои ,,пять копеек,, по поводу Театральной площади перед Оперным ... многие, наверное, в курсе, что сейчас идёт дискуссия о том, где же уже наконец-то поставить ( уже готовый - заранее!) памятник Додику Ойстраху ... как наиболее вероятный вариант называют именно площадь перед Оперным - в скверике возле Моцарта, чтобы со временем, в другом скверике, поставить изваяние Рихтера ( как бы для симметрии???) ... так вот, слышала версию профессионалов ( и архитекторов, и скульпторов, и не только одесских ), что эти скверики удачно ,,раскрывают,, пространство перед театром, которое может ,,дышать,, ( тем более учитывая современные реалии ) ... некоторые иногородние товарищи даже были удивлены тем, что изначально площади перед театром не существовало ... задавали даже вопрос - неужели, в своё время, при постройке такого объекта, городские власти не могли откупить землю со строениями напротив , чтобы устроить площадь площадь ... или тогда тоже всё упиралось в деньги и связи ))) ...

----------


## Лысый0

> Случайно попалось... О какой "первой станции" идет речь?


 Тираспольская ИМХО. После  простирался только почтовый тракт.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Тираспольская ИМХО. После  простирался только почтовый тракт.


 100% - паровозов же ещё тоже не было. )))

----------


## mlch

> Случайно попалось... О какой "первой станции" идет речь?


 Думаю, что речь идет о почтовой станции. Месте смены лошадей.

----------


## mlch

> Кстати о фалеристическом занудстве: по-моему в соотв. разделе не помешали бы и фотографии не столь героических памятных знаков "Рождённому в Одессе".


  Конечно не помешали бы.  :smileflag: 
У Вас имеется? Делитесь.

----------


## Antique

> так вот, слышала версию профессионалов ( и архитекторов, и скульпторов, и не только одесских ), что эти скверики удачно ,,раскрывают,, пространство перед театром, которое может ,,дышать,, ( тем более учитывая современные реалии )


 Это не более, чем распространенное заблуждение. Квалификация не застраховывает от самых тенденциозных мнений. Например, один из так называемых специалистов утверждал, что гостиница Спартак не представляла архитектурной ценности. 





> ... некоторые иногородние товарищи даже были удивлены тем, что изначально площади перед театром не существовало ... задавали даже вопрос - неужели, в своё время, при постройке такого объекта, городские власти не могли откупить землю со строениями напротив , чтобы устроить площадь площадь ... или тогда тоже всё упиралось в деньги и связи ))) ...


 Сносить здания ради улучшения обзора - это и чрезвычайно дорого и не эстетично, другими словами, бездумно. В наше время начало улицы сверкает выбитыми зубами, нынешние крашенные брандмауэры с почётными досками выглядят весьма непритязательно. Так дела не делаются. Если говорить про освобождение пространства, то нужно снести по половине обоих  кварталов, чтобы на освободившимся месте соорудить новые здания, которые формировали бы площадь. Только тогда стоимость проекта стремилась бы у удвоенному значению, а тема сооружения театра стала бы на долгое время темой для фельетонов. Кстати, здание №2 и так находилось на городской земле.

----------


## mlch

Кстати, о фалеристике. 
Имеется вот такой значок: 

Понятно, что посвящен какому-то юбилею одесского комсомола. А вот какой? Что за событие произошло в 1948-м году?

----------


## BIGBIG

Советую почитать эту статью!Прелюбопытно!!

----------


## BIGBIG

Не получилось

----------


## brassl

Поддержу любителей фалеры  :smileflag:

----------


## visor77

> Кстати, о фалеристике. 
> 
> 
> Понятно, что посвящен какому-то юбилею одесского комсомола. А вот какой? Что за событие произошло в 1948-м году?


  В 1948 комсомол отметил своё тридцатилетие. 28 октября 1948 Президиум Верховного Совета СССР наградил ВЛКСМ вторым орденом Ленина.

----------


## mlch

> В 1948 комсомол отметил своё тридцатилетие. 28 октября 1948 Президиум Верховного Совета СССР наградил ВЛКСМ вторым орденом Ленина.


 И спустя двадцать пять лет одесские комсомольцы решили отметить это спецзначком? Как-то слабо я в это верю. Бредовых юбилеев тогда отмечали много. Но не настолько же.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Поддержу любителей фалеры 
> Вложение 5727649


  Второй "пароход"  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl



----------


## BIGBIG

Где этот дом?

----------


## Antique

> Где этот дом?Вложение 5732686


 Год назад так и не нашли

На Пишоновской, 29 в 1910м году существовало домовладение некого Антона Иосифовича Финк-Винницкого. Если допустить возможность искажения фамилии в справочнике, то это мог быть и данный адрес, только проверить данную версию достаточно затруднительно, так как на месте 25-го номера сооружена многоэтажка.

В общем-то архитектура здания действительно больше соответствует району Молдаванки, Пересыпи и пр. Весь декор, кроме лепки на фронтоне вырезан из камня.

----------


## Скрытик

Я думаю он не существует уже. посмотрите на фото - там часть окон уже перекошена.

----------


## Antique

> Я думаю он не существует уже. посмотрите на фото - там часть окон уже перекошена.


 Очень даже вероятно, что это таки на Пишоновской - там плохие грунты, здания все в трещинах, обрушения каждый год. На той же улице есть и похожим образом перекошенное одноэтажное здание, правда мне кажется что в таком виде оно находится не один десяток лет. Опять же качество построек в бывших предместьях оставляет желать лучшего.

----------


## Алик Савенков

А вот пару памятников на обувной фабрике.
 
Сначала Сталин стоял, а затем на его месте бюст Ленина поставили.

----------


## Лысый0

> А вот пару памятников на обувной фабрике.
> Вложение 5736988 Вложение 5736999
> Сначала Сталин стоял, а затем на его месте бюст Ленина поставили.


 Какая колоритная первая фотка...  :smileflag:

----------


## ruslanyd

> Но если уж воспринимаете театр зажатым в тиски, то можно подойти и ближе, вы же сами привели в пример фотографию сделанную на ближнем ракурсе под фразой "По-вашему, так смотрится хуже?".
> В том то и дело что нет, а снято с такой точки, с которой разрушенные здания как раз не были бы видны. Хотя стоит заметить, что в данном случае наверняка правили геометрию.


 Такого ракурса не существует
Я показал как может выглядеть театр без "нагрузки"
А оригинал был таков




> на счёт соотношения к другим ракурсам, то это уже мелочи.


 Это соотношение, очевидно, напрямую говорит о соотношении привлекательности того или иного ракурса и неприглядности другого




> Ну конечно, вы обрезали его верхнюю часть. Крыша здания является своего рода завершающим аккордом, обрезка по горизонтали и вертикали для зданий - это совершенно разные вещи, по этому не стоит так делать.


 Ну я ж не крышу имел в виду
С крышей ситуация не меняется
А с прямоугольным фасадом смотрелось бы иначе и не резало бы так глаза

  *Показать скрытый текст* *фото*




> *Показать скрытый текст* *цитата*И всё же эта фотография доказывает призрачность выгоды от разрушения целых двух исторических зданий, причём, очевидно, облик театр был рассчитан на ближние ракурсы, при которых его бока видимы в меньшей мере.
> .......
> 
> Речь идёт о разрушении целых двух зданий исторической застройки и в этом контексте такие подсчёты не имеют никакого смысла.
> .......
> 
> И по этому из-за того, что на каком-то ракурсе оперный театр виден целиком (при сомнительных достоинствах данного вида), а дом Навроцкого выглядит несколько эффектнее, не  стоит радоваться разрушению двух здания составлявших неотемлимую часть городской застройки. Если ракурсы нельзя ставить в приоритет, то можно и нужно в приоритет ставить сохранение аутентичной городской среды, сохранение культурного наследия, который эти здания представляют наряду с театром. К сожалению из ваших слов становиться понятно, чты вы востаргаетесь лишь самым ярким и блестящим, когда, на самаом деле погибшие здания тоже представляют немалый интерес с эстетической точки зрения. Особенно драматичной является потеря здания №2, которое представляло собой великолепный образчик классицизма во многом неуступающего, и даже превосходящего многие здания на Приморском бульваре. Построенное в 1829-м году это здание в те времена было поистине исполинским, имело три этажа с полуподвалом, оригинальный яркий и запоминающийся облик. В историческом отношении значение его также не маловажно - это был дом градоначальника. 
> 
> Здание представляло собой хотя и сдержанную, но достаточно основательную эклектику, причём, учитывая расположение перекрытий относительно соседнего здания можно предположить, что данное здание на самом деле является перестроенным Домом Волконского. очень сомнительно, что двухэтажный дом Волконского разобрали для сооружения здания аналогичных размеров. К примеру, рядом находящийся дом Новикова - почти ровесник дома Волконского, дом Новикова (тогда Поджио) построен в 1905-1909-х годах, а через сто лет был надстроен и передекорирован. Если дом Белинно Фендерих был действительно домом Волконского, то в 1940-х годах было уничтожено одно из первых зданий Одессы.
> ...


 Вы о чём вообще?
По-вашему, я буду рад разнести всё в пух и прах вокруг театра?
И что я делаю в этой теме?
Меня тоже расстраивают современные тенденции и тоже душа болит за исчезающее в небытие прошлое
Но при этом я еще и реалист
Если любимая ваза разбита, - она останется в памяти и на фотографиях, но это не повод оплакивать вазу каждый день и поставить на её месте мемориальную табличку вместо нового, радующего глаз, предмета интерьера 

Этих домов нет и перспектива их возрождения призрачна и в этом контексте вредно искать какие-то положительные моменты в сбывшемся факте?

----------


## ruslanyd

Вечером 19 февраля произошёл пожар на улице Дворянской, 33




> СПРАВКА. Здание на Дворянской, 33 — памятник архитектуры, построено в конце XIX века. Здесь находился доходный дом Рогозинской. Кроме того, в этом доме родился и жил великий певец Валерий Ободзинский — в 2009 году на доме была установлена соответствующая мемориальная доска.


 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *еще фото*

----------


## Грачиков

Да Вы правы.этот дом находился на Пишоновской.над балконом стоит дата 1902 год.хотя на этом снимке её не различить но у меня в негативах она должна быть.постараюсь найти и выставить.

----------


## Antique

> Да Вы правы.этот дом находился на Пишоновской.над балконом стоит дата 1902 год.хотя на этом снимке её не различить но у меня в негативах она должна быть.постараюсь найти и выставить.


 А табличка над воротами в советское время тоже была?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

На Большом Фонтане был обнаружен фундамент старого маяка. Вопрос... А вот к примеру найти место башни Ковалевского сейчас возможно? Есть ли какие-то остатки от фундамента башни? Где она вообще была сооружена? Есть информация?

Вот нашел что она снесена в 1930-м. А вот точные координаты башни неизвестны.

----------


## Семирек

> На Большом Фонтане был обнаружен фундамент старого маяка. Вопрос... А вот к примеру найти место башни Ковалевского сейчас возможно? Есть ли какие-то остатки от фундамента башни? Где она вообще была сооружена? Есть информация?
> 
> Вот нашел что она снесена в 1930-м. А вот точные координаты башни неизвестны.


 Вроде бы про эту башню писал К. Паустовский в своей книге "Время больших ожиданий"?




> В  "Старой  Одессе"  я  вычитал,  что  некий  одесский  одинокий  богач
> Ковалевский  купил кусок  сухой  прибрежной степи, построил над морем дом  и
> рядом с ним  - высокую круглую башню, похожую на маяк. У башни  этой не было
> никакого назначения. Ковалевский  построил  ее,  как  говорят дети,  "просто
> так", из прихоти. Он несколько раз пил на верхней площадке этой башни чай, а
> потом наконец бросился с башни и разбился насмерть.
>      Дом  быстро  превратился в руины.  Никто не хотел покупать громоздкое и
> мрачное   сооружение,   а  башня   сохранилась   и   упоминалась   во   всех
> лоциях-руководствах  для плавания  по  Черному морю. Оказывается,  эта башня
> ...


 Это описание относится к лету 1921 года.

----------


## Antique

> Вроде бы про эту башню писал К. Паустовский в своей книге "Время больших ожиданий"?
> 
> Это описание относится к лету 1921 года.


 Ну изложенная история башни конечно является сказкой, а что касается ориентира, то очень даже может быть.

----------


## Ane44ka

Легендарная башня

Катаев про неё писал в книге "Белеет парус одинокий".

"Некий богач, господин Ковалевский, решил на свой риск и страх построить для города водопровод. Это принесло бы ему несметные барыши. Шутка сказать! За каждый глоток воды люди должны были бы платить господину Ковалевскому столько, сколько он пожелает. Дело в том, что в земле господина Ковалевского</b> имелся источник пресной воды, единственный в окрестностях Одессы. Однако вода была очень глубоко. Чтобы ее добыть, следовало построить громаднейшую водокачку. Такое предприятие трудно поднять одному. Но господин Ковалевский ни с кем не захотел делить будущие барыши. Он начал строить башню один. Постройка оказалась гораздо дороже, чем он предполагал по смете. Родственники умоляли его отказаться от безумной затеи, но он уже вложил в это предприятие слишком много денег, отступать было поздно. Он продолжал постройку. Он вывел башню на три четверти, и у него не стало средств. Тогда он заложил все свои дома и земли, и ему удалось достроить башню. Это было громадное сооружение, похожее на чудовищно увеличенную шахматную туру. Одесситы приходили по воскресеньям целыми семьями посмотреть на диковину. Но одной башни, разумеется, было мало. Надо было выписывать из-за границы машины, бурить почву, прокладывать трубы. Господин Ковалевский в отчаянии бросился за деньгами к одесским негоциантам и банкирам. Он предлагал им баснословные проценты. Он обещал небывалые .барыши. Он умолял, унижался, плакал. Богачи, которые не могли ему простить, что он раньше не захотел взять их в компанию, теперь были непреклонны. Никто не дал ему ни копейки. Он был совершенно разорен, уничтожен, раздавлен. Водопровод сделался его навязчивой идеей. По целым дням он ходил, как безумный, вокруг башни, проглотившей все его состояние, и ломал голову - где бы достать денег. Он медленно сходил с ума. Наконец однажды он взобрался на самую верхушку проклятой башни и бросился вниз. Это случилось лет пятьдесят назад, но до сих пор почерневшая от времени башня стояла над морем, недалеко от богатого торгового города, мрачным предостережением, страшным памятником ненасытной человеческой алчности". 

А на самом деле...

Ковалевский достроил свой водопровод. Он был открыт в феврале 1853 года и шел от той самой башни расположенной в 12 верстах от города. Поначалу водопровод принес Ковалевскому славу: купцу даже присвоили звание почетного гражданина города, но вода с его источника была невкусной, финансовые дела Ковалевского пошли под откос, и разорившийся предприниматель таки да, покончил с собой – бросился с башни на скалу.

45-метровая водонапорная башня построена в 1850 году. Снесена в 1930-м.

----------


## Лысый0

*to all*
пару фоток в старых вещах выставили, гляньте.

----------


## VicTur

> Легендарная башня


 Всё хорошо, но, пожалуйста, НЕ РАЗМЕЩАЙТЕ ФОТОГРАФИИ НА РАДИКАЛЕ.

----------


## Скрытик

На радикале тоже можно, только нужно вставлять картинку в текст, а не миниатюру со ссылкой на радикал.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Всё хорошо, но, пожалуйста, НЕ РАЗМЕЩАЙТЕ ФОТОГРАФИИ НА РАДИКАЛЕ.


 Спасибо всем! Нет, ну конечно в Интернете информация есть (фото, краткое описание). Так точное местонахождение башни Ковалевского установить невозможно?
При такой высоте башни я уверен что где-то в районе Маячного переулка сохранился фундамент. Кто-нибудь что-то слышал об этом?

----------


## Пушкин

Друзья, а что мы знаем о мусульманской Одессе - мечети , общества, школы? Есть ли какие то исследования на сегодняшний день?

----------


## Лысый0

Может чего нет http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/profile/125718730650

----------


## Antique

> Друзья, а что мы знаем о мусульманской Одессе - мечети , общества, школы? Есть ли какие то исследования на сегодняшний день?


 Мечеть была всего одна, на кладбище.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Спасибо всем! Нет, ну конечно в Интернете информация есть (фото, краткое описание). Так точное местонахождение башни Ковалевского установить невозможно?
> При такой высоте башни я уверен что где-то в районе Маячного переулка сохранился фундамент. Кто-нибудь что-то слышал об этом?


 сейчас ничего не сохранилось, на месте где была башня сейчас стоит детский дом (Монастырский пер. 3). Хотя может быть на территории и можно что-то найти.

прошу прощения за фото, не знала таких подробностей

----------


## феерический

> Друзья, а что мы знаем о мусульманской Одессе - мечети , общества, школы? Есть ли какие то исследования на сегодняшний день?


 По факту сейчас есть мечеть на Балковской рядом с Раскидайловской и на Слободке на площади Молодежной. Это из того что я знаю. Думаю, можно еще поискать...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> сейчас ничего не сохранилось, на месте где была башня сейчас стоит детский дом (Монастырский пер. 3).


 А откуда такая информация? Что есть свидельства о том что именно там была башня?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Друзья, а что мы знаем о мусульманской Одессе - мечети , общества, школы? Есть ли какие то исследования на сегодняшний день?


 Было мусульманское кладбище. Оно располагалось за Первым Христианским. То есть, по правой стороне Высокого (Лопатто) переулка если ехать в сторону Молдаванки.

----------


## visor77

> По факту сейчас есть мечеть на Балковской рядом с Раскидайловской и на Слободке на площади Молодежной. Это из того что я знаю. Думаю, можно еще поискать...


 И на Ришельевской/Арнаутской?

----------


## Семирек

> И на Ришельевской/Арнаутской?


 Это мусульманский (арабский) центр. И он новый. Ну и мечеть там тоже есть.

----------


## Скрытик

> Ну и мечеть там тоже есть.


  Мечеть бывает без минарета?

----------


## Семирек

> Мечеть бывает без минарета?


 Не знаю точно, вроде бы бывают небольшие сельские мечети (молельные дома?) без минарета.
Ну и здесь тоже молельная комната или зал присутствует. Вообще-то конечно - это не мечеть в обычном понимании, а именно культурный центр.

----------


## Пушкин

> Было мусульманское кладбище. Оно располагалось за Первым Христианским. То есть, по правой стороне Высокого (Лопатто) переулка если ехать в сторону Молдаванки.


  там же где еврейское.

----------


## феерический

> Ну и здесь тоже молельная комната или зал присутствует. Вообще-то конечно - это не мечеть в обычном понимании, а именно культурный центр.


 Именно потому что это более культурный центр чем мечеть - я и не внёс ее в свой список. 

А *Визор77* еще круче чем кэп)))

----------


## Shipshin

> А вот так?
> 
> http://www.odessapassage.com/passage/magazine_details.aspx?id=34584


 Так интересно. Но это текст. И более мене всем известный. Неужели не осталось фотографий или открыток внутренних интерьеров бывшей церкви Маврокордато - Удельный переулок 1.?

----------


## Antique

> Так интересно. Но это текст. И более мене всем известный. Неужели не осталось фотографий или открыток внутренних интерьеров бывшей церкви Маврокордато - Удельный переулок 1.?


 Ну фото интерьера церкви - это большая редкость, разве что кафедральный собор и лютеранская кирха не обделены вниманием.

----------


## Jorjic

> Мечеть бывает без минарета?


 А почему бы и нет? Ведь бывают церкви без колокольни. Это, фактически, аналог минарета.

----------


## visor77

Магометанское (мусульманское) кладбище на плане города 1917 года:

----------


## Ane44ka

> А откуда такая информация? Что есть свидельства о том что именно там была башня?


  сегодня дедушку расспрашивала, он был после войны в пионер-лагере вроде бы по этому адресу и говорит что эта башня была на территории. Может стариковская память что-то путает но если я выбью из него название лагеря можно будет проверить

----------


## Vitali P

> сегодня дедушку расспрашивала, он был после войны в пионер-лагере вроде бы по этому адресу и говорит что эта башня была на территории. Может стариковская память что-то путает но если я выбью из него название лагеря можно будет проверить


  Когда то мне один из старожилов говорил что башня на даче Ковалевского была недалеко от "Дома творчества писателей"

----------


## Ane44ka

> Когда то мне один из старожилов говорил что башня на даче Ковалевского была недалеко от "Дома творчества писателей"


  Дом творчества писателей это 111-й номер, все может быть, но я склоняюсь к тому что он был ближе к Ветрова, где-то в том районе. Нашла интересную цитату, может что-то объяснит
"...Шел трамвай до 16-ой станции Большого Фонтана, после этого нужно было идти пешком по улице Амундсена, застроенной домиками, утопающими в садах, с проглядывающими ухоженными огородами. Вдоль улицы кое-где виднелись рельсы довоенного трамвая, соединявшего Фонтан с Дачей Ковалевского. Примерно в середине пути шло ответвление дороги влево к мужскому монастырю, маяку и летней резиденции Патриарха Всея Руси. После этого ответвления твердая дорога исчезала, дальше шла раскатанная колесами машин грунтовка. Наконец, вы подходили к разбитому павильону – когда-то конечной трамвайной станции, и дальше шли в степь, только слева вырастал островок зелени. Это и был прекрасный фруктовый сад пионерского лагеря. Росли в саду большей частью абрикосы. За садом и справа от него, сколько можно было увидеть, поднималась кукуруза, иногда теснимая посевами пшеницы. Центром лагеря была высокая круглая башня из красного кирпича..." 
это был "лагерь ВМС", кто-то знает может быть где он находился?
и вообще на месте детского дома на Монастырской был какой-то лагерь?

----------


## OMF

Так, как рассказано, то это 411-я батарея, т.к. от монастыря до нынешней конечной 19-го бельгийских павильонов не было.

----------


## BIGBIG

Вот!Давайте посмотрим,где была башня!

----------


## Лысый0

На втором снимке отмечена достаточно точно.

----------


## BIGBIG

> *to all*
> пару фоток в старых вещах выставили, гляньте.


 Подскажите,где смотреть?

----------


## Лысый0

> Подскажите,где смотреть?


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1109819&p=36485460&viewfull=1#pos  t36485460

----------


## BIGBIG

Классно!Спасибо!

----------


## Лысый0

> Классно!Спасибо!


 Нэма проблэм!

----------


## SaMoVar

За мечети. Не забывайте за руины на Ланжероновском спуске. По идее - это ещё хаджибейская мечеть.

----------


## ruslanyd

> За мечети. Не забывайте за руины на Ланжероновском спуске. По идее - это ещё хаджибейская мечеть.


 Мечеть там - миф, насколько я знаю

----------


## SaMoVar

Я по тем руинам лазил. Они не миф. Что-то я не слышал конкретного опровержения с доказательствами. А с планами поселения Хаджибей руины прекрасно совпадают.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Я по тем руинам лазил. Они не миф. Что-то я не слышал конкретного опровержения с доказательствами. А с планами поселения Хаджибей руины прекрасно совпадают.


 Руины-то не миф, конечно  :smileflag: 
Я про принадлежность их к мечети

----------


## Пушкин

> Я по тем руинам лазил. Они не миф. Что-то я не слышал конкретного опровержения с доказательствами. А с планами поселения Хаджибей руины прекрасно совпадают.


  Судя по форме окон таки да мечеть, но я нигде в литературе не встречал речь об мусульманах в Одессе вообще. Поселение Хаджибей, в большей степени, находилось на месте современной Пересыпи... 

П.С. А как к этим руинам подобраться? Видел их только на фото...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Интересно узнать, а что находилось на месте Морской Академии на Дидрихсона? Доходные дома? Есть ли фото улицы до того как там возвели корпуса ОНМА?

Известно, что третий корпус ОНМА (это напротив входа в ОГАСА) использовался как штаб ООР (Одесского Оборонительного Района) в 1941 году. Точнее, сам штаб был в подвале этого здания. А вот само здание 3-го корпуса это бывшая школа.
Интереснее всего что располагалось на месте корпусов 1,2 и 7 ниже по Дидрихсона.

----------


## Лысый0

> Судя по форме окон таки да мечеть, но я нигде в литературе не встречал речь об мусульманах в Одессе вообще. Поселение Хаджибей, в большей степени, находилось на месте современной Пересыпи... 
> 
> П.С. А как к этим руинам подобраться? Видел их только на фото...


 Между пушкой и горисполкомом по лесенке вниз, направо, мимо туалета и прямо до упора там тропинка, увидите. Или перед порт-клубом, если не забита дырка  :smileflag: .

----------


## Пушкин

> Между пушкой и горисполкомом по лесенке вниз, направо, мимо туалета и прямо до упора там тропинка, увидите. Или перед порт-клубом, если не забита дырка .


  Под горисполкомом стая собак живёт(((, а перед портклубом, вход в подъезд давным-давно замурован... Говорили что как то через дворик Литературного.

----------


## Лысый0

Главное на "свадьбу " не нарваться, а так оне трусишки, если не боятся.

----------


## ALKA

> Интереснее всего что располагалось на месте корпусов 1,2 и 7 ниже по Дидрихсона.


 в мое время 7-го еще не было ,кажись какие то неприметные дома-сараи и училищный тир...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Под горисполкомом стая собак живёт(((, а перед портклубом, вход в подъезд давным-давно замурован... Говорили что как то через дворик Литературного.


 Можно через двор со скульптурами, а можно увидеть эти руины из окна Музея порта. На мечеть, по архитектурной стилистике эти руины совершенно не похожи. Скорее, какой-то (зерновой?) склад.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Интересно узнать, а что находилось на месте Морской Академии на Дидрихсона? Доходные дома? Есть ли фото улицы до того как там возвели корпуса ОНМА?
> 
> Известно, что третий корпус ОНМА (это напротив входа в ОГАСА) использовался как штаб ООР (Одесского Оборонительного Района) в 1941 году. Точнее, сам штаб был в подвале этого здания. А вот само здание 3-го корпуса это бывшая школа.
> Интереснее всего что располагалось на месте корпусов 1,2 и 7 ниже по Дидрихсона.


 Весь квартал между Дидрихсона и Нищинского занимал сад института Благородных Девиц. Сам институт располагался в нынешнем "старом корпусе" водного

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Весь квартал между Дидрихсона и Нищинского занимал сад института Благородных Девиц. Сам институт располагался в нынешнем "старом корпусе" водного


 По-моему сад занимал только часть территории ОГАСА. Неужели такой огромный сад чтобы занять и территорию ОНМА? А мне говорили что на месте корпусов 1 и 2 располагались жилые дома? Нет?

----------


## ruslanyd

> Я по тем руинам лазил. Они не миф. Что-то я не слышал конкретного опровержения с доказательствами. А с планами поселения Хаджибей руины прекрасно совпадают.


 С какими планами совпадает?
Я на Одессастори такой план находил
Сейчас не понял, куда у них раздел с картами переехал, поэтому прямую ссылку не дам
Это, конечно, схема, но деревня обозначена и кладбище, что на территории Греческой 32, а на мечеть никакого намёка
Да и нелогично быть ей под обрывом вдали от застройки при условии тогдашнего безграничного степного пространства. Какой минарет нужно было построить, чтобы наверху услышали призыв верующих на молитву?


  *Показать скрытый текст* *План укрепленной деревни Гаджибея во время взятия его Русскими войсками*



В этой статье утверждают, что одесский краеведческий музей достоверной информацией о здании не обладает. Это, конечно, тоже не первоисточник  :smileflag: 

Пожилая женщина с Ланжероновского спуска, д.2, с которой когда-то разговорился, так же утверждала, что это не мечеть, но не помню, за что она считала эти развалины

----------


## ruslanyd

> По-моему сад занимал только часть территории ОГАСА. Неужели такой огромный сад чтобы занять и территорию ОНМА? А мне говорили что на месте корпусов 1 и 2 располагались жилые дома? Нет?


 Только корпуса 5 и 7 были за пределами сада (или парка), но я нигде не увидел обозначений, что там, таки, была какая-то застройка. Может построили уже позже

Застройка обозначена красным. Угол - белым - или продолжение парка без аллей, или пустырь



Жаль на аэрофотоснимках 44-го обрезано
Тут уже видно корпуса строительного, но вплоть до мореходки - пусто

----------


## mlch

> С какими планами совпадает?
> Я на Одессастори такой план находил
> Сейчас не понял, куда у них раздел с картами переехал, поэтому *прямую ссылку* не дам


 Вот она.

----------


## Ane44ka

А кто-то знает что за здание на среднефонтанской 30б (там раньше приморский ЗАГС был, сейчас отдел регистрации рождений-смертей)? У меня мама там работала и ей говорили что это был охотничий домик Воронцова. Знаю только что там до ЗАГСа была школа благородных девиц. 
Мое представление о том каким должен быть охотничий домик совсем другое) 
 другого фото не нашла(

----------


## Shipshin

Ну фото интерьера церкви - это большая редкость, разве что кафедральный собор и лютеранская кирха не обделены вниманием.

Так мы, вроде, редкостями и занимаемся. Будем искать.

----------


## Пушкин

> Можно через двор со скульптурами, а можно увидеть эти руины из окна Музея порта. На мечеть, по архитектурной стилистике эти руины совершенно не похожи.


  Вы разбираетесь в стилистике мечетей? О.к. буду к вам обращаться как к специалисту по этому вопросу - так что же мы знаем о жизни мусульман в Одессе? (кроме кладбища и нынешней мечети на Балковской)

----------


## Ane44ka

та что под приморским "входит в комплекс усадьбы Гагариных (к этой усадьбе, кстати, относится и здание Литературного музея)" 

а может быть она стояла и до них, нашла инфу что это были большие турецкие бани...
и вообще там на спуске была караимская мечеть когда-то, может это остатки комплекса

----------


## ruslanyd

> та что под приморским "входит в комплекс усадьбы Гагариных (к этой усадьбе, кстати, относится и здание Литературного музея)" 
> 
> а может быть она стояла и до них, нашла инфу что это были большие турецкие бани...
> и вообще там на спуске была караимская мечеть когда-то, может это остатки комплекса


 У караимов были кенассы 


На гравюре начала 19-го века ниже городской думы видно только одно здание
Трудно оценить его расположение
Возможно, это и оно
На культовое сооружение не смахивает


  *Показать скрытый текст* *изображение*

----------


## Ane44ka

> У караимов были кенассы 
> 
> 
> На гравюре начала 19-го века ниже городской думы видно только одно здание
> Трудно оценить его расположение
> Возможно, это и оно
> На культовое сооружение не смахивает


  вот ракурс похожий на тот что на гравюре. Не разобралась как уменьшить фото(

----------


## Jina

Всех мужчин этой темы поздравляю с Днем Советской Армии и Военно-Морского Флота!!!
Желаю вам всем крепкого здоровья!!!

----------


## ruslanyd

> вот ракурс похожий на тот что на гравюре. Не разобралась как уменьшить фото(


 Вообще-то это фото с другой стороны 
И какое сходство там можно найти, когда там различаются типичные два ряда прямоугольных окон без каких-либо деталей?
Строение похоже на любой простой двухэтажный дом  :smileflag: 
Если вы про здание на переднем плане, так оно находится по-другую сторону балки

Сопоставил генплан города 1803(?)-го года с современной картой
в месте нынешних развалин ничего внятного нет, хотя здание не маленькое

Попутно выяснилось, что турецкая крепость не перекрывала территорию Воронцовского дворца, как я не раз слышал ранее, а начиналась чуть восточней и тянулась до уровня 5-го номера по приморской

А церковь на Екатеринисткой площади находилась не на ней непосредственно, а на месте доходного дома Ждановой (Екатерининская пл., 6)

Возможно, для других это не является новостью 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *изображения*

----------


## visor77

> Сопоставил генплан города 1803(?)-го года с современной картой
> А церковь на Екатеринисткой площади находилась не на ней непосредственно, а на месте доходного дома Ждановой (Екатерининская пл., 6)


 Так вроде бы слышал, что церковь Св. Екатерины была только заложена, но не построена. На плане она могла быть нанесена, а в реале могла быть только закладка краегугольного камня.

----------


## Antique

> Так вроде бы слышал, что церковь Св. Екатерины была только заложена, но не построена. На плане она могла быть нанесена, а в реале могла быть только закладка краегугольного камня.


 Она была частично построена. Потом были желающие профинансировать строительство, но сооружение было разобрано по причине того что пришло в ветхость.

----------


## GAK

> За мечети. Не забывайте за руины на Ланжероновском спуске. По идее - это ещё хаджибейская мечеть.


 Со слов ныне покойного автора очень серьёзных краеведческих исследований Одессы и многих публикаций Романа Алексеевича Шувалова следует. На спуске были "ночлежки", в одной из которых мусульмане, отправлявшиеся в Мекку и потому здесь временно собиравшиеся в значительном количестве и проживавшие, оборудовали для совершения своих молений этакую мини-мечеть, которая, очевидно, существовала временно и как-то периодически. Отсюда и слух про мечеть на Ланж-м спуске.

----------


## GAK

> Мечеть бывает без минарета?


 Как утверждает человек, который разыскивал в Одессе мечети в целях сотрудничества, на Ришельевской тоже мечеть.

----------


## Antique

Я не могу найти публикацию в которой аргументированно доказывалось, что данное здания являлось складом, а не мечетью.

----------


## GAK

> Она была частично построена. Потом были желающие профинансировать строительство, но сооружение было разобрано по причине того что пришло в ветхость.


 церковь св. вмчц. Екатерины строилась деревянной, но была разобрана из-за прекращения финансирования, т.к. стала уже ветхой.

----------


## GAK

> Я не могу найти публикацию в которой аргументированно доказывалось, что данное здания являлось складом, а не мечетью.


 Оно и не было мечетью.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Вообще-то это фото с другой стороны 
> И какое сходство там можно найти, когда там различаются типичные два ряда прямоугольных окон без каких-либо деталей?
> Строение похоже на любой простой двухэтажный дом 
> Если вы про здание на переднем плане, так оно находится по-другую сторону балки


  мне не совсем понятно что вы хотели сказать - нашла еще один ракурс. Если хорошо так приблизить фото видно что эти "типичные два ряда прямоугольных окон" (особенно верхнее) изначально похоже не было прямоугольным. 
Что значит "здание на переднем плане"?  Я что-то не понимаю ничего 
если по другую сторону то на гравюре должно быть зеркальное отражение, разве нет? 
пойду перекрашиваться в блондинку

----------


## Пушкин

> Оно и не было мечетью.


 А где же в Одессе мечети были?

----------


## Antique

> Оно и не было мечетью.


 Ну так в данной публикации это и доказывается. В принципе мои слова можно было понять двояко. Возможно искомую статью публиковали в Клубе одесситов, но я так и не смог найти.




> А где же в Одессе мечети были?


 Единственная мечеть была на кладбище.

----------


## Пушкин

> Единственная мечеть была на кладбище.


  Вроде по мусульманским канонам - мечеть не должна быть на кладбище, а рядом с жилыми домами...

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

http://vk.com/album-2416886_83100593    фото заброшенного здания под мэрией.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Вроде по мусульманским канонам - мечеть не должна быть на кладбище, а рядом с жилыми домами...


  Я нашла много статей где говорится "Конечно же, все мусульмане Одессы строго придерживались своей веры и обычаев. Была в Одессе и мечеть, было и мусульманское кладбище.   Мечеть располагалась в конце тогдашней Старопортофранковской улицы." и еще одна статья где "Они ходили в мечеть, что располагалась в конце Старопортофранковской улицы рядом с мусульманским кладбищем неподалеку от Чумной горы." 
тогда если посмотреть на карту которая была в сообщении 20633 и получается что в конце Старопортофранковской магометанское кладбище и скорее всего там и была мечеть

и нашла во многих городах действующие кладбища с мечтью на территории (первое что попалось - в Уфе мечеть Гуфран)

----------


## Пушкин

> Я нашла много статей где говорится "Конечно же, все мусульмане Одессы строго придерживались своей веры и обычаев. Была в Одессе и мечеть, было и мусульманское кладбище.   Мечеть располагалась в конце тогдашней Старопортофранковской улицы." и еще одна статья где "Они ходили в мечеть, что располагалась в конце Старопортофранковской улицы рядом с мусульманским кладбищем неподалеку от Чумной горы." 
> тогда если посмотреть на карту которая была в сообщении 20633 и получается что в конце Старопортофранковской кладбище и скорее всего там и была мечеть


  От Старопортофранковской до мусульманского кладбища чуть меньше километра, может та часть Мечникова называлась Старопортофраковской? И ещё - ""Они ходили в мечеть, что располагалась в конце Старопортофранковской улицы рядом с мусульманским кладбищем неподалеку от Чумной горы." , но между улицей и  мусульманским кладбищем было еврейское кладбище...

----------


## Antique

> От Старопортофранковской до мусульманского кладбища чуть меньше километра, может та часть Мечникова называлась Старопортофраковской?


 Насколько я помню во Всей одессе или путеводителях в качестве адреса мечети указывалась улица Мечникова.




> Вроде по мусульманским канонам - мечеть не должна быть на кладбище, а рядом с жилыми домами...


 Всё рано это дома иноверных. Я думаю что выбора у мусульман не было.

----------


## Ane44ka

> От Старопортофранковской до мусульманского кладбища чуть меньше километра, может та часть Мечникова называлась Старопортофраковской? И ещё - ""Они ходили в мечеть, что располагалась в конце Старопортофранковской улицы рядом с мусульманским кладбищем неподалеку от Чумной горы." , но между улицей и  мусульманским кладбищем было еврейское кладбище...


 если там кладбище указано значит в то время и мечеть была, и на карте старопортофранковская до чумки тянется а сейчас там и есть мечникова
может быть имеется в виду "рядом с мусульманским кладбищем, что находилось неподалеку от Чумной горы"  как уточнение где находилось кладбище, а там мечеть
или может быть не между улицей и еврейским а "неподалеку"... где-то через дорогу. Я не могу разобрать что на карте на углу Старопортофранковская-Хуторская
если учесть что мечеть по Корану должна стоять как можно выше то это на чумке))) шучу)

----------


## Пушкин

> если там кладбище указано значит в то время и мечеть была, и на карте старопортофранковская до чумки тянется а сейчас там и есть мечникова
> может быть имеется в виду "рядом с мусульманским кладбищем, что находилось неподалеку от Чумной горы"  как уточнение где находилось кладбище, а там мечеть
> или может быть не между улицей и еврейским а "неподалеку"... где-то через дорогу. Я не могу разобрать что на карте на углу Старопортофранковская-Хуторская
> если учесть что мечеть по Корану должна стоять как можно выше то это на чумке))) шучу)


  Скорее всего что  неподалёку среди жилых строений )))

----------


## Ane44ka

> Скорее всего что  неподалёку среди жилых строений )))


  ура ура ура я хотя бы что-то нашла сама) на сайте гос. архива есть метрика
на стр 177 единственная мечеть указана на Мечникова "у складі кладовища"
derjarhiv.odessa.gov.ua/Web_derjarhiv/arhiv/ОН_ЛАЙН%20ВИСТАВКИ/metrica/metrik_pdf/12_DAOO_Kat_Metr_Knig.pdf
меня-же не забанят за ссылку, правда?

----------


## mlch

> От Старопортофранковской до мусульманского кладбища чуть меньше километра, *может та часть Мечникова называлась Старопортофраковской*? И ещё - ""Они ходили в мечеть, что располагалась в конце Старопортофранковской улицы рядом с мусульманским кладбищем неподалеку от Чумной горы." , но между улицей и  мусульманским кладбищем было еврейское кладбище...


 Первоначально Старопортофранковская включала в себя всю линию старого Порто-Франко. т.е. Старопортофранковскую нынешнюю, часть Мечникова, Эстонскую, Итальянский бульвар, Белинского и Лидерсовский.

----------


## visor77

> Я не могу разобрать что на карте на углу Старопортофранковская-Хуторская


 Там написано "Богадельня"

----------


## Пушкин

> Первоначально Старопортофранковская включала в себя всю линию старого Порто-Франко. т.е. Старопортофранковскую нынешнюю, часть Мечникова, Эстонскую, Итальянский бульвар, Белинского и Лидерсовский.


  Помойму не Эстонскую, а Пантелеймоновскую и поворот был именно там на углу со Старопортофранковской, там ещё один из мостов был. А вот насчет продолжения до Чумки улицы Старопортофранковская (когда она уже стала улицей) - надо разбираться...

----------


## Antique

> Первоначально Старопортофранковская включала в себя всю линию старого Порто-Франко. т.е. Старопортофранковскую нынешнюю, часть Мечникова, Эстонскую, Итальянский бульвар, Белинского и Лидерсовский.


 Старопортофранковская включала практически всю Мечникова. То есть улица фактически раздваивалась как язык змеи, проходя по линии Порто-франко с ответвлением в сторону Высокого переулка. Потом уже, когда Часть старопортофранковской назвали Внешним бульваром, то конечно же Мечеть стали указывать по улице Мечникова. Тут всё зависит от времени, когда печатали документ в которым упоминалась мечеть.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Магометанское (мусульманское) кладбище на плане города 1917 года:
> 
> Вложение 5749909


 


> Помойму не Эстонскую, а Пантелеймоновскую и поворот был именно там на углу со Старопортофранковской, там ещё один из мостов был. А вот насчет продолжения до Чумки улицы Старопортофранковская (когда она уже стала улицей) - надо разбираться...


  я про эту карту говорила, тут старопортофранковская идет до чумки и соединяется с водопроводной.

----------


## Пушкин

> я про эту карту говорила, тут старопортофранковская идет до чумки и соединяется с водопроводной.


  Да, да, я так и понял...

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот вид из окна Музея порта якобы на мечеть. И шо тут мусульманского? Каждый видит то, что он хочет. Ах Пушкин, нет на вас Дантеса ! :smileflag:  С коммунистически праздником, вас !

----------


## malyutka_e

Кстати, для девочек, о сегодняшнем "празднике"... http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%...82%D0%B2%D0%B0
Тоже самое и по поводу женского дня :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Помойму не Эстонскую, а Пантелеймоновскую и поворот был именно там на углу со Старопортофранковской, там ещё один из мостов был. А вот насчет продолжения до Чумки улицы Старопортофранковская (когда она уже стала улицей) - надо разбираться...


 По поводу Пантелеймоновской - Вы не правы, как мне кажется. На карте Дитерикса (1894) есть Новорыбная, нынешняя Пантелеймоновская. Участок от северо-западного угла кладбища до Преображенской не отмечен никак. От Преображенской и до Екатерининской показан, как Привозная площадь и только к востоку от кладбища, напротив Александровского, начинается Новощепной ряд. Да и то не как улица, у как участок, занятый торговыми лавками. А Старопортофранковская возобновляется только за вокзалом. Там, где в 1917 уже показан Итальянский бульвар.
Похоже, что уже в 1894 Старопортофанковская не была единой улицей и Привозная площадь и Новощепной ряд в нее не входили, а наоборот - разрывали. Так что я тоже не совсем прав.  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот вид из окна Музея порта якобы на мечеть. И шо тут мусульманского? Каждый видит то, что он хочет. Ах Пушкин, нет на вас Дантеса ! С коммунистически праздником, вас !


  Очень хочется докопаться до истины или хоть близко подойти, а если бы не было  бы тут мало-мальской дискуссии и общались мы бы одними утверждениями в которых, аж никак, цимес не наблюдается - и  шо бы мы с этого имели я Вас спрашиваю?

----------


## Ane44ka

> Вот вид из окна Музея порта якобы на мечеть. И шо тут мусульманского? Каждый видит то, что он хочет. Ах Пушкин, нет на вас Дантеса ! С "праздником" !


  в 23 февраля приятнее считать что это баня была) а не склады или еще что-то
и опять-же, мечеть бы не построили на склонах, слишком низко. Но и для хоз. нужд домик слишком красивый... загадка) 
только что прочитала легенду что это один из первых домов в Одессе, мол под ним первый обработанный камень или стрела которая должна была указать где строить...
меня посетил другой вопрос - внизу под приморским есть грот, что это?

----------


## Пушкин

> По поводу Пантелеймоновской - Вы не правы, как мне кажется. На карте Дитерикса (1894) есть Новорыбная, нынешняя Пантелеймоновская. Участок от северо-западного угла кладбища до Преображенской не отмечен никак. От Преображенской и до Екатерининской показан, как Привозная площадь и только к востоку от кладбища, напротив Александровского, начинается Новощепной ряд. Да и то не как улица, у как участок, занятый торговыми лавками. А Старопортофранковская возобновляется только за вокзалом. Там, где в 1917 уже показан Итальянский бульвар.
> Похоже, что уже в 1894 Старопортофанковская не была единой улицей и Привозная площадь и Новощепной ряд в нее не входили, а наоборот - разрывали. Так что я тоже не совсем прав.


  :smileflag: Я о раньшем периоде - о том когда был ров и через него были мосты, по моему их было или 12 или 13...

----------


## visor77

> меня посетил другой вопрос - внизу под приморским есть грот, что это?


 Насколько я знаю, это просто грот  :smileflag:  Якобы это фрагмент катакомб. Его соорудили во времена М. С. Воронцова. Там ведь было нечто вроде парка культуры и отдыха, там был и первый зоопарк.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Очень хочется докопаться до истины или хоть близко подойти, а если бы не было  бы тут мало-мальской дискуссии и общались мы бы одними утверждениями в которых, аж никак, цимес не наблюдается - и  шо бы мы с этого имели я Вас спрашиваю?


 Ой, не говорите ! Вы хотите стреляться ?

----------


## Пушкин

> Ой, не говорите ! Вы хотите стреляться ?


  Сегодня - с удовольствием...))) Только ви скажите за шо стреляться?)))

----------


## Ane44ka

> Насколько я знаю, это просто грот  Якобы это фрагмент катакомб. Его соорудили во времена М. С. Воронцова. Там ведь было нечто вроде парка культуры и отдыха, там был и первый зоопарк.


  да и сейчас вроде бы как считается парковой зоной только оттуда уже своими ногами не уйдешь
вот больше в лунном парке не обсуждаются ни браки, ни аборты( а мне так песня нравилась

----------


## visor77

> да и сейчас вроде бы как считается парковой зоной только оттуда уже своими ногами не уйдешь
> вот больше в лунном парке не обсуждаются ни браки, ни аборты( а мне так песня нравилась


 Да... Воронцов из частного парка сделал народное место, а сейчас у народа отбирают в частую собственность 
А песня таки хороша!

----------


## Ane44ka

> Да... Воронцов из частного парка сделал народное место, а сейчас у народа отбирают в частую собственность 
> А песня таки хороша!


  а вы её раньше не слышали?

----------


## Пушкин

> Насколько я знаю, это просто грот  Якобы это фрагмент катакомб. Его соорудили во времена М. С. Воронцова. Там ведь было нечто вроде парка культуры и отдыха, там был и первый зоопарк.


  у этого грота есть название - грот Дианы, где то читал что это был фонтан, но вот в честь какой Дианы - так и не нашел...

----------


## visor77

> а вы её раньше не слышали?


 Вы мине таки хотите обидеть? 
_Я знаю десять тысяч песен за Одессу,
А чтобы против... против - ни одной!_ :smileflag:

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Вроде по мусульманским канонам - мечеть не должна быть на кладбище, а рядом с жилыми домами...


 Пушкин, мусульманские каноны не запрещают захоронения возле мечети. Мечеть должна быть отделена от кладбища, но для нее не обязательно быть далеко от него. К примеру приведу знаменитую мечеть Сулеймание в Стамбуле. Там во дворе мечети находится кладбище, а рядом мавзолеи Сулеймана Первого и Роксоланы.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Вот вид из окна Музея порта якобы на мечеть. И шо тут мусульманского? Каждый видит то, что он хочет. Ах Пушкин, нет на вас Дантеса ! С коммунистически праздником, вас !


 Давайте посудим...

Задняя сторона здания обращена к Каабе? Если да, то вероятность что это мечеть возрастает. Если нет, то это не мечеть, и наши сомнения сразу можно отбросить.

Дальше, в мечети (если это мечеть) такого размера должны были быть минбар и михраб. 

Может в чьем либо распоряжении есть фото внутренних помещений?

----------


## Пушкин

> Пушкин, мусульманские каноны не запрещают захоронения возле мечети. Мечеть должна быть отделена от кладбища, но для нее не обязательно быть далеко от него. К примеру приведу знаменитую мечеть Сулеймание в Стамбуле. Там во дворе мечети находится кладбище, а рядом мавзолеи Сулеймана Первого и Роксоланы.


 Мечеть должна быть отделена от кладбища, но для нее не обязательно быть далеко от него.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Я о раньшем периоде - о том когда был ров и через него были мосты, по моему их было или 12 или 13...


 Их было 9

----------


## Пушкин

> Их было 9


  Спасибо, а названия их помните? Ланжероновский, Екатерины, а дальше? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Насколько я знаю, это просто грот  Якобы это фрагмент катакомб. Его соорудили во времена М. С. Воронцова. Там ведь было нечто вроде парка культуры и отдыха, там был и первый зоопарк.


 Если речь идет о сооружении посередине Лунного парка, то это, действительно, фонтан. И к катакомбам никакого отношения не имеет. Я его помню еще действующим.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Мечеть должна быть отделена от кладбища, но для нее не обязательно быть далеко от него.


 Извините, время позднее  :smileflag: 
Да, мечеть может быть рядом с кладбищем. Это практикуется. Например, в Малайзии.


Далее... думаю что с "мечетью" на Ланжероновском спуске вопрос исчерпан.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Кто-нибудь знает что это в Парке Шевченко? Я помню это заведение еще в 1998 году.

И почему поверх забора там идет металлическая сетка? Я догадываюсь, но хочу выслушать мнение форумчан.

----------


## SaMoVar

Летний кинотеатр был. Потом ГЭЙ какие-то секты туда заселил. Сейчас вроде пусто.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Летний кинотеатр был. Потом ГЭЙ какие-то секты туда заселил. Сейчас вроде пусто.


 Да? А с чем связаны эти секты? Помню там какие то китайцы обитали или вьетнамцы... кто их знает.
Там и ресторан был тоже или нет? Кто из этого района, может вспомнит?

----------


## brassl

Не часто попадается такое паспарту

----------


## Пушкин

> Вложение 5758670
> Кто-нибудь знает что это в Парке Шевченко? Я помню это заведение еще в 1998 году.
> 
> И почему поверх забора там идет металлическая сетка? Я догадываюсь, но хочу выслушать мнение форумчан.


  Было долгое время кафе - ресторан, сейчас не знаю...

----------


## Пушкин

> Извините, время позднее 
> Да, мечеть может быть рядом с кладбищем. Это практикуется. Например, в Малайзии.
> Вложение 5758580
> 
> Далее... думаю что с "мечетью" на Ланжероновском спуске вопрос исчерпан.


  Не совсем, так и не понятно была мечеть на Ланжероновском спуске или нет?
нет? И что ещё известно о мусульманской Одессе?

----------


## Пушкин

> Если речь идет о сооружении посередине Лунного парка, то это, действительно, фонтан. И к катакомбам никакого отношения не имеет. Я его помню еще действующим.


  А почему назывался "Грот Дианы" не помните? И по видимому фонтан там сделали позже этой фотографии: :smileflag:

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Не совсем, так и не понятно была мечеть на Ланжероновском спуске или нет?
> нет? И что ещё известно о мусульманской Одессе?


 Да, к сожалению я не в Одессе, и возможности наведаться на Ланжероновский спуск не предвидется.
Обязательно попросил бы кого-нибудь из форумчан составить мне компанию  :smileflag: 

Ну если задняя часть здания не обращена к Каабе, это точно не мечеть. Кто нибудь может сходить проверить. Я сам, честно говоря, к мусульманам себя не отношу, но я думаю что это для нас возможно - определить мечеть это или нет. Надо только знать направление на Каабу из Одессы. А таковоe есть где-то градусов 160, или юго-юго-восток. 

Задняя часть здания не смотрит в этом направлении. По крайне мере, согласно карте. Если на деле это не так, проясните. Так что, похоже что это не мечеть.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> И что ещё известно о мусульманской Одессе?


 http://new.tatari-kiev.com/content/view/233/1/

Вот специально для всех ссылочка нашлась. Не судите строго если автор "фантазирует". Похоже это больше из мира прозы, чем исторических фактов.

----------


## brassl



----------


## Ane44ka

Скажите пож-ста что за здание стоит в парке Победы со стороны проспекта, там толи старый кинотеатр или что-то такое я не знаю. Мой прадед снимался в фильме Дерзость (1971) и папа говорил что снимали в этом здании некоторые сцены.

фото внутренних помещений строения под приморским есть тут *************/foto/zagadki_staroy_odessi_mechet_pod_primorskim_bul_va  rom_292.html




> Вы мине таки хотите обидеть? 
> _Я знаю десять тысяч песен за Одессу,
> А чтобы против... против - ни одной!_


  таки не имею к вам никаких претензий, мы конечно десять тысяч не знаем но Моню в "ДрАвах" поем каждую пятницу)

----------


## Milkaway

> Вот вид из окна Музея порта якобы на мечеть. И шо тут мусульманского? Каждый видит то, что он хочет.


 ... жаль, что никто не обратил внимания на железные стяжки-стержни на сооружении ,,мечети,, - именно на этом  фото их хорошо видно (спасибо malyutka_e) ... а это значит, что здание использовалось долгое время и его стремились сохранить и, вполне возможно, имело какое-то отношение к ,,ночлежному комплексу,, ... версия краеведа Шувалова очень убедительна ... не исключено, что его использовали и как подсобное помещение .... интересно другое - когда здание превратилось в ,,живописные руины,, - пострадало ли оно во время войны или пожара и почему его не стали восстанавливать как и соседнее здание с Музеем порта ....
.... кстати, на одной из открыток ,,15 видов Одессы - Карло Бассоли,, под дворцом Гагариных и Биржей - ничего не нарисовано ... склон в том месте еще не застроен ...

----------


## exse

> Скажите пож-ста что за здание стоит в парке Победы со стороны проспекта, там толи старый кинотеатр или что-то такое я не знаю. Мой прадед снимался в фильме Дерзость (1971) и папа говорил что снимали в этом здании некоторые сцены...


 Летний к/театр. Был там всего один раз - "Андрея Рублева" смотрел.

----------


## Jorjic

> ...фото внутренних помещений строения под приморским есть тут *************/foto/zagadki_staroy_odessi_mechet_pod_primorskim_bul_va  rom_292.html


 Может оно там и есть, но ссылка битая.

----------


## Jorjic

> http://new.tatari-kiev.com/content/view/233/1/
> Вот специально для всех ссылочка нашлась. Не судите строго если автор "фантазирует". Похоже это больше из мира прозы, чем исторических фактов.


 Сложно это все. Татары объединяйтесь, евреи объединяйтесь, греки объдиняйтесь, русские объединяйтесь, украинцы объединяйтесь... А потом - сохраняй кровь чистой... Что дальше - понятно.

----------


## totkot

да были времена....

----------


## Скрытик

> Может оно там и есть, но ссылка битая.


  Там пробел в ссылке нужно убрать.

----------


## Jorjic

> А почему назывался "Грот Дианы" не помните? И по видимому фонтан там сделали позже этой фотографии.


 Даже мне, безусловному фанату любимого города, трудно предположить, что Диана (та, мифологическая) бывала в этом гроте. С другой стороны, минимум покровов хорошо сочетается с названием парка. В те пуританские времена люди тоже были не чужды... Скамеечка в глубине грота очень даже располагает.
Я действительно не обращал внимания на то, что изначально это сооружение не было фонтаном. Вот пара изображений этого сооружения времен 50-х годов. 

 
"Скалолазание", особенно с девушками, было в те времена довольно популярным развлечением.
Возможно, удастся откопать более ранние фото.

----------


## Лысый0

> Скажите пож-ста что за здание стоит в парке Победы со стороны проспекта, там толи старый кинотеатр или что-то такое я не знаю. Мой прадед снимался в фильме Дерзость (1971) и папа говорил что снимали в этом здании некоторые сцены.


 Летний кинотеатр "Парус".

----------


## BIGBIG

Грот Дианы в 1919 году


> Даже мне, безусловному фанату любимого города, трудно предположить, что Диана (та, мифологическая) бывала в этом гроте. С другой стороны, минимум покровов хорошо сочетается с названием парка. В те пуританские времена люди тоже были не чужды... Скамеечка в глубине грота очень даже располагает.
> Я действительно не обращал внимания на то, что изначально это сооружение не было фонтаном. Вот пара изображений этого сооружения времен 50-х годов. 
> 
>  
> "Скалолазание", особенно с девушками, было в те времена довольно популярным развлечением.
> Возможно, удастся откопать более ранние фото.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Может оно там и есть, но ссылка битая.


 http://*************/foto/zagadki_staroy_odessi_mechet_pod_primorskim_bul_varom_292.html

----------


## Пушкин

> Скажите пож-ста что за здание стоит в парке Победы со стороны проспекта, там толи старый кинотеатр или что-то такое я не знаю. Мой прадед снимался в фильме Дерзость (1971) и папа говорил что снимали в этом здании некоторые сцены.


 Летний кинотеатр "Парус" 
П.с. о, вам уже ответили)))

----------


## Пушкин

> Даже мне, безусловному фанату любимого города, трудно предположить, что Диана (та, мифологическая) бывала в этом гроте. С другой стороны, минимум покровов хорошо сочетается с названием парка. В те пуританские времена люди тоже были не чужды... Скамеечка в глубине грота очень даже располагает.
> Я действительно не обращал внимания на то, что изначально это сооружение не было фонтаном. Вот пара изображений этого сооружения времен 50-х годов. 
> 
>  
> "Скалолазание", особенно с девушками, было в те времена довольно популярным развлечением.
> Возможно, удастся откопать более ранние фото.


  спасибо, не только в Те времена там лазили с девушками, но к сожалению позже это превратилось в отхожее место и амбре иногда чувствуется возле парапета Приморского бульвара...

----------


## Ane44ka

> спасибо, не только в Те времена там лазили с девушками, но к сожалению позже это превратилось в отхожее место и амбре иногда чувствуется возле парапета Приморского бульвара...


  не знаю, очень часто когда родственники приезжают ходим туда, последнее время там удивительно чисто. Везде пишется что изначально это и был фонтан.
мечтаю чтобы проект парка воплотили в жизнь... и востановили ресторан(( еще пару дней назад спускались под лестницу там вообще страх

----------


## ruslanyd

> А почему назывался "Грот Дианы" не помните? И по видимому фонтан там сделали позже этой фотографии:Вложение 5759061


 Интересно, что на гравюрах середины 19-го века в том месте есть не то строение, не то развалины


  *Показать скрытый текст* *изображение*





> интересно другое - когда здание превратилось в ,,живописные руины,, - пострадало ли оно во время войны или пожара и почему его не стали восстанавливать как и соседнее здание с Музеем порта


 По версии, что я слышал, именно во время войны оно и сгорело
На аэрофотоснимках времён ВМВ оно было, по крайней мере, с крышей

----------


## ALKA

Арки под потемкинской....интересно пустоты и сейчас существуют ?

----------


## mlch

> Арки под потемкинской....интересно пустоты и сейчас существуют ?


 Существуют. Смотрим этот и соседние снимки в альбоме.  :smileflag:

----------


## ruslanyd

> Арки под потемкинской....интересно пустоты и сейчас существуют ?


 С небольшими белыми "сталактитами" и "сталагмитами" от просачивающейся влаги
Вероятно, из плесени...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

"Окопы у села Дальник" и "ДОТ под Одессой". Добавим в альбом?

----------


## Пушкин

> По версии, что я слышал, именно во время войны оно и сгорело
> На аэрофотоснимках времён ВМВ оно было, по крайней мере, с крышей


  на снимках тяжело разглядеть это здание, на большинстве его вообще не видно, может я не все снимки просмотрел...

----------


## Ane44ka

> Арки под потемкинской....интересно пустоты и сейчас существуют ?


  местами заложены но они есть, и выглядят как в фильмах ужасов

----------


## Antique

Немного ссылок:

Про здание под кодовым названием "мечеть"
Газета "Слово".

Одесса и мусульманство. Статья Закира Калмыкова, газета "Порто-Франко".



На мой взгляд первоначально это была въездная арка, если судить по гравюре. По крайней мере я не вижу на этой акварели руин, и изображённое на акварели совершенно непохоже на стену здания. Вероятно небольшие проёмы слева призваны снизить нагрузку, да и сплошная стена могла бы рухнуть от сильного ветра. Потом нашёлся кто-то предприимчивый и арку вероятно использовали как элемент склада. По крайней мере на старом рисунке арка (стена) изображена ещё до перестройки.





> Пушкин, мусульманские каноны не запрещают захоронения возле мечети. Мечеть должна быть отделена от кладбища, но для нее не обязательно быть далеко от него. К примеру приведу знаменитую мечеть Сулеймание в Стамбуле. Там во дворе мечети находится кладбище, а рядом мавзолеи Сулеймана Первого и Роксоланы.


 Захоронения на территории мечети - обычное дело, в Евпатории сохранилось два надгробия военачальников. Данные надгробия находились не прямо перед входом, как сейчас, но участок не очень большой и первоначально надгробия размещались не намного дальше.

----------


## Пушкин

> Немного ссылок:
> 
> Про здание под кодовым названием "мечеть"
> Газета "Слово".
> 
> Одесса и мусульманство. Статья Закира Калмыкова, газета "Порто-Франко".


  Смотрите как статьи разнятся:



> http://new.tatari-kiev.com/content/view/233/1/
> 
> Вот специально для всех ссылочка нашлась. Не судите строго если автор "фантазирует". Похоже это больше из мира прозы, чем исторических фактов.

----------


## Antique

> Смотрите как статьи разнятся:


 Для газеты возможно была написана меньшая по объёму статья. В целом они похожи.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Смотрите как статьи разнятся:


 Да, не мечеть это вовсе, сразу было понятно. Или еще есть сомнения?

В каком смысле статьи разнятся? Я не могу быть в ответе за фантазии автора. Здесь ссылка приведена мной только в целях обсуждения.

----------


## Лысый0

http://dumskaya.net/news/starejshaya-banya-odessy-zdes-ubili-karabasa-i-p-024618/

И это уже история. Читать с комментариями.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, не мечеть это вовсе, сразу было понятно. Или еще есть сомнения?
> 
> В каком смысле статьи разнятся? Я не могу быть в ответе за фантазии автора. Здесь ссылка приведена мной только в целях обсуждения.


  да причем тут Вы? я ссылку на статью цитировал только с целью показать разницу - наши СМИ иногда что то перепечатывают или цитируют кого то с абсолютно полярными выводами и насчет мечети не спорю, хотя достоверного источника я так и не нашел... До основания города в районе Думской площади было поселение - остатки зданий были обнаружены и при строительстве Старой биржи и при установке памятника Пушкину, возможно что мечеть была именно там, хотя в этой части жили греки, серомахи (бедная часть Запорожских казаков у бежавшая после расформирования казачества в наши края) и евреи, а татары, турки жили на территории нынешней Пересыпи  и улицы Приморской (за Военным спуском)- именно там была Хаджибей.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> да причем тут Вы? я ссылку на статью цитировал только с целью показать разницу - наши СМИ иногда что то перепечатывают или цитируют кого то с абсолютно полярными выводами и насчет мечети не спорю, хотя достоверного источника я так и не нашел... До основания города в районе Думской площади было поселение - остатки зданий были обнаружены и при строительстве Старой биржи и при установке памятника Пушкину, возможно что мечеть была именно там, хотя в этой части жили греки, серомахи (бедная часть Запорожских казаков у бежавшая после расформирования казачества в наши края) и евреи, а татары, турки жили на территории нынешней Пересыпи  и улицы Приморской (за Военным спуском)- именно там была Хаджибей.


 Ааа, понятно. Тогда прошу прощения за вспыльчивость. Я такой.  :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> Даже мне, безусловному фанату любимого города, трудно предположить, что Диана (та, мифологическая) бывала в этом гроте. С другой стороны, минимум покровов хорошо сочетается с названием парка. В те пуританские времена люди тоже были не чужды... Скамеечка в глубине грота очень даже располагает.


 Диана в римской мифологии - олицетворение Луны. Вполне естественно, что гроту дали такое романтическое имя - вечерняя прогулка по темным аллеям, уединение в "развалинах" с пробивающимся внутрь лунным светом... -  словом "Шепот. Робкое дыханье.." (с) и т.д. на удобной скамеечке  :smileflag: . Возможно, и перекличка с названием Лунный парк совсем не случайна.

ПС. Еще и "побочная версия" (не кажется мне реальной, но все же интересна) - Диана также и богиня *охоты*, а по воспоминаниям современников, Приморский бульвар во времена Пушкина был местом охоты на уток и прочую водоплавающую пернатость - где-то внизу там были болотца, заросшие осокой.  Может быть, была на том месте раньше какая-нибудь халабуда-шалаш для поклонников этой богини  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Диана в римской мифологии - олицетворение Луны. Вполне естественно, что гроту дали такое романтическое имя - вечерняя прогулка по темным аллеям, уединение в "развалинах" с пробивающимся внутрь лунным светом... -  словом "Шепот. Робкое дыханье.." (с) и т.д. на удобной скамеечке . Возможно, и перекличка с названием Лунный парк совсем не случайна.
> 
> ПС. Еще и "побочная версия" (не кажется мне реальной, но все же интересна) - Диана также и богиня *охоты*, а по воспоминаниям современников, Приморский бульвар во времена Пушкина был местом охоты на уток и прочую водоплавающую пернатость - где-то внизу там были болотца, заросшие осокой.  Может быть, была на том месте раньше какая-нибудь халабуда-шалаш для поклонников этой богини


  Мне лично больше нравится первый вариант. В Крыму  есть грот Дианы, может тут есть какая то аналогия?

----------


## Antique

> Мне лично больше нравится первый вариант. В Крыму  есть грот Дианы, может тут есть какая то аналогия?


 Самый первый известный мне грот Дианы был оборудован в Вилле д’Эсте в 16-м веке. Может от него и ведут происхождение остальные одноимённые гроты. Данная вила была в своё время очень известной и несомненно достойной подражания, по этому заимствование некоторых её элементов нельзя исключать.

----------


## brassl



----------


## Ane44ka

> http://dumskaya.net/news/starejshaya-banya-odessy-zdes-ubili-karabasa-i-p-024618/
> 
> И это уже история. Читать с комментариями.


  Через много лет будут снимать фильмы как про Винницкого. Конечно представление о Куливаре двоякое, но я слышала о нем только хорошее, как-то родители в очередной раз рассказывали про Одессу, мне лет 5 было, и я спросила кто у нас сейчас занимает пост "Мишки". Тогда у нас в гостях сидел Незвинский, он сказал "Карабас, хороший дядя" я долго не могла понять как хороший если это отрицательный герой из Буратино. Не знаю какие в то время были отношения у них. Потом рассказывали что он помогал всем кто его просил, вроде бы и драм. театру, и детским домам.  Позже я поняла что он таки хороший был  только когда начался передел Одессы.
Года два назад в приморском ЗАГСе регистрировали смерть Владимира Куливара (его сын), вроде бы сердце сдало(

----------


## visor77

> Через много лет будут снимать фильмы как про Винницкого.


  Главное, чтоб не Сергей Витальевич воплощал образ Куливара на экране.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Главное, чтоб не Сергей Витальевич воплощал образ Куливара на экране.


  сейчас уже среди актеров хохма ходит мол будешь плохо играть - когда умрешь тебя Безруков сыграет

----------


## visor77

> сейчас уже среди актеров хохма ходит мол будешь плохо играть - когда умрешь тебя Безруков сыграет


 Вроде бы В. Гафт сказал:
- Не страшно, что ты умрешь. Страшно, что тебя после смерти сыграет Безруков.  :smileflag:

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Даже мне, безусловному фанату любимого города, трудно предположить, что Диана (та, мифологическая) бывала в этом гроте. С другой стороны, минимум покровов хорошо сочетается с названием парка. В те пуританские времена люди тоже были не чужды... Скамеечка в глубине грота очень даже располагает.
> Я действительно не обращал внимания на то, что изначально это сооружение не было фонтаном. Вот пара изображений этого сооружения времен 50-х годов. 
> 
>  
> "Скалолазание", особенно с девушками, было в те времена довольно популярным развлечением.
> Возможно, удастся откопать более ранние фото.


 Я думаю что этот грот изначально был задуман,как фонтан. Затем трубы приходили в негодность и фонтан пересыхал. Потом проводили новые трубы и уже в новом месте,т.к старые были проложены вместе с постройкой грота и возможности их заменить не было.И я думаю что так происходило несколько раз. Кстати, на Вашей первой фотографии видна водопроводная труба.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Вроде бы В. Гафт сказал:
> - Не страшно, что ты умрешь. Страшно, что тебя после смерти сыграет Безруков.


  о, спасибо. Точно именно он сказал. Надо в цитатник записать. У нас кстати еще один Сергей Витальевич есть) Тарзан в роли Карабаса "Что я делал в бане"



> Кстати, на Вашей первой фотографии видна водопроводная труба.


 там сейчас остались отверстия от слива, думаю вы правы по поводу фонтана. Да и если бы это был просто грот смысл тогда нижней конструкции?
по поводу первой фото - мне кажется или на первом плане на парне штанишки типа "30 насрало - один носит" (прошу прощения)?)) мода возвращается...

----------


## Jorjic

> там сейчас остались отверстия от слива, думаю вы правы по поводу фонтана. Да и если бы это был просто грот смысл тогда нижней конструкции?


 Некоторое время назад *Пушкин* выложил старую открытку, на которой это нижней конструкции (бассейна) как раз и нет.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Некоторое время назад *Пушкин* выложил старую открытку, на которой это нижней конструкции (бассейна) как раз и нет.


  Спасибо, только увидела, там в описании просто грот. По факту - скорее всего изначально сделали просто красивый грот, дешево и красиво, потом пытались переоборудовать. Считаю это место одним из тех которые стоит поддерживать в нормальном состоянии, там приятно гулять, и знать что там прогуливались известные люди. Ведь собственно от парка кроме грота толком ничего не осталось. Спорить тут о чем-то не вижу смысла.

----------


## ruslanyd

> на снимках тяжело разглядеть это здание, на большинстве его вообще не видно, может я не все снимки просмотрел...


 Почему тяжело?

----------


## mlch

> Вроде бы В. Гафт сказал:
> - Не страшно, что ты умрешь. Страшно, что тебя после смерти сыграет Безруков.


 В очередной раз поправляю. 
Сказал не Гафт, а Папанов. И не о Безрукове, конечно, а о старейшем в те годы актере театра Сатиры Тусузове, который играл в театре до 94-х лет. 
*"Умереть не страшно. Страшно, что в почетном карауле у гроба Егорушка Тусузов стоять будет."*  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Почему тяжело?


 


> на снимках тяжело разглядеть это здание, на большинстве его вообще не видно, *может я не все снимки просмотрел...*


  :smileflag:

----------


## Ane44ka

> В очередной раз поправляю. 
> Сказал не Гафт, а Папанов. И не о Безрукове, конечно, а о старейшем в те годы актере театра Сатиры Тусузове, который играл в театре до 94-х лет. 
> *"Умереть не страшно. Страшно, что в почетном карауле у гроба Егорушка Тусузов стоять будет."*


 вы на меня налетели и здесь и в кабинете) в свою защиту, и защиту Валентина Иосифовича, как журналист (о как красиво закрутила)))), скажу - фраза, в которой Вы хотя бы одно слово измените, при публикации под Вашим именем плагиатом считаться не будет. Это считается "подражанием". (из курса "інформаційне законодавство")
а Гафт сказал именно фразу про Безрукова после премьеры фильма "Спасибо что живой" и это факт. Шутки конечно похожи, но они разные и это не плагиат

----------


## GAK

> Вложение 5758670
> Кто-нибудь знает что это в Парке Шевченко? Я помню это заведение еще в 1998 году.
> 
> И почему поверх забора там идет металлическая сетка? Я догадываюсь, но хочу выслушать мнение форумчан.


 Сетка идёт поверх крыльца, а не забора. Сейчас этот весь комплекс бывшего летнего к/т, включая кафе занимает и использует баптстская "церковь", которая практикует приглашение к себе отдыхающих в парке и заказные банкеты.

----------


## mlch

> вы на меня налетели и здесь и в кабинете) в свою защиту, и защиту Валентина Иосифовича, как журналист (о как красиво закрутила)))), скажу - фраза, в которой Вы хотя бы одно слово измените, при публикации под Вашим именем плагиатом считаться не будет. Это считается "подражанием". (из курса "інформаційне законодавство")
> а Гафт сказал именно фразу про Безрукова после премьеры фильма "Спасибо что живой" и это факт. Шутки конечно похожи, но они разные и это не плагиат


  Я на Вас не налетал. Но если Вас обидела моя поправка, то приношу Вам мои глубочайшие извинения. 
Что же касается сути дела, то я слишком уважаю Гафта, чтобы поверить, что он будет повторять чужие шутки. Пусть даже и в измененной форме.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Я на Вас не налетал. Но если Вас обидела моя поправка, то приношу Вам мои глубочайшие извинения. 
> Что же касается сути дела, то я слишком уважаю Гафта, чтобы поверить, что он будет повторять чужие шутки. Пусть даже и в измененной форме.


  нашла множество статей с этой цитатой и ссылкой на Гафта. Может быть и выдумка...
http://dusia.telekritika.ua/system_category/16997

----------


## mlch

> нашла множество статей с этой цитатой и ссылкой на Гафта. Может быть и выдумка...


 Набрал в гугле два слова "Путин умер" Получил 6 700 000 ссылок на статьи и заметки подтверждающие это. 
Задумался. Может и вправду?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e



----------


## Киров

> Набрал в гугле два слова "Путин умер" Получил 6 700 000 ссылок на статьи и заметки подтверждающие это. 
> Задумался. Может и вправду?


 Наберите лучше"хороший психиатр".

----------


## mlch

> Наберите лучше"хороший психиатр".


 И Вам не хворать.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Набрал в гугле два слова "Путин умер" Получил 6 700 000 ссылок на статьи и заметки подтверждающие это. 
> Задумался. Может и вправду?


 мечта просто)) я не о том что нужно верить всему написанному. Если захотеть можно любую новость найти. Ну да ладно, "главное не что сказал..."

нашла фото с интересной подписью "Развалины жилого дома или остатки мечети XVIII в." слабо верится, но интересно что вы знаете. Это я так тему перевожу) дубль гис вообще пишет непонятно что, или я криво ищу

----------


## job2001

Кстати, раз пошла речь об этой части города, а что это за частный дом прямо под пушкой? Откуда он там взялся, и почему? Как то странно выглядит - самый центр города, в сов время горисполком, а под ним осередок частной собственности, в 90-ые еще помню коз там держали

----------


## Ane44ka

> Кстати, раз пошла речь об этой части города, а что это за частный дом прямо под пушкой? Откуда он там взялся, и почему? Как то странно выглядит - самый центр города, в сов время горисполком, а под ним осередок частной собственности, в 90-ые еще помню коз там держали


  вы мысли читаете, только что в дубль гисе прокладывали маршрут и заметили домик даже без номера. Кажется, это его фото.
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/80191731

----------


## malyutka_e

> нашла фото с интересной подписью "Развалины жилого дома или остатки мечети XVIII в." слабо верится, но интересно что вы знаете. Это я так тему перевожу) дубль гис вообще пишет непонятно что, или я криво ищу


 Не верьте написанному, особенно после слова "или".

----------


## job2001

> вы мысли читаете, только что в дубль гисе прокладывали маршрут и заметили домик даже без номера. Кажется, это его фото.
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/80191731


 ну я его только сверху видел, и мельком проезжая по приморской - но вроде бы он

----------


## Ane44ka

> Не верьте написанному, особенно после слова "или".


  я не верю) это лирика фотографа)
интересно просто что это на самом деле. Первый этаж очень красивый

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Вложение 5764320Вложение 5764321
> 
>  "Окопы у села Дальник" и "ДОТ под Одессой". Добавим в альбом?


 Так как? Эти фото стоит добавить в альбом Одессастори? Что-то они здесь стороной прошли.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Некоторое время назад *Пушкин* выложил старую открытку, на которой это нижней конструкции (бассейна) как раз и нет.


 Если при постройке грота, был такой же напор,как и в моем детстве,то бассейн и не нужен был.Вода орошала склоны. Я помню мы заходили во внутрь грота (там где на фото Пушкина скамейка стоит), садились на тумбы основания грота, а вода слегка капала в центре и на нас не попадала. Зато какая прохлада в жаркий день. И на дне бассейна кое-где были лужи.Может быть он был когда-то полный, но я никогда не видел.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Спасибо, а названия их помните? Ланжероновский, Екатерины, а дальше?


 1.Ольгиевский.(В конце Ольгиевской улицы)
2.Институтский.(У Института Благородных девиц)
3.Лютеранский.(В конце Лютеранского переулка)
4.Ланга. (В конце Тираспольской улицы)
5.Прохоровский.(Черепенниковский).(У начала Прохоровской улицы)
6.Всех святых.(В конце Ново-рыбной улицы)
7.Малый.(У пересечения Костецкой и Болгарской улиц)
8.Сенной.(У Старосенной площади)
9.Палена.(У Канатной улицы).
Эти мосты есть на карте 1867 года. Но ещё есть в архивах сведения о двух мостах.
10.Императрицы. В начале Малофонтанской дороги (Французский бульвар).
11.Ланжероновский (или Крепостной) у дачи Ланжерон.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Вот ищу место на Французском бульваре. Правда плохо помню где именно это находится.
Там была такая длинная узкая аллея засаженная вечнозеленым кустарником. Если по ней пройти, дальше небольшой особняк в котором была аптека. Где такое могло быть? Это где-то точно после Санаторного переулка.

----------


## Antique

Недавно Kamin опубликовал фотографию вновь отреставрированного здания слева от Греческой церкви, и оказалось, что у неё купол заменён на совершенно новый. Насколько я понимаю прошлый купол был аутентичный, а сейчас на здании сооружено неизвестно что.

----------


## SaMoVar

> 1.Ольгиевский.(В конце Ольгиевской улицы)
> 2.Институтский.(У Института Благородных девиц)
> 3.Лютеранский.(В конце Лютеранского переулка)
> 4.Ланга. (В конце Тираспольской улицы)
> 5.Прохоровский.(Черепенниковский).(У начала Прохоровской улицы)
> 6.Всех святых.(В конце Ново-рыбной улицы)
> 7.Малый.(У пересечения Костецкой и Болгарской улиц)
> 8.Сенной.(У Старосенной площади)
> 9.Палена.(У Канатной улицы).
> ...


 На карте 1854 мостов через старую черту Порто-Франко больше. У Ланжерона имеется мостик на карте. А вот на Французском бульваре не увидел. Ближайший - на Канатной.

----------


## Jina

> Вот ищу место на Французском бульваре. Правда плохо помню где именно это находится.
> Там была такая длинная узкая аллея засаженная вечнозеленым кустарником. Если по ней пройти, дальше небольшой особняк в котором была аптека. Где такое могло быть? Это где-то точно после Санаторного переулка.


 Аптеки уже нет.Там сейчас двухэтажный дом.С улицы ,когда смотришь ,непонятно или он новый,или  восстановленный,достроенный.
Находится между детским садом и рестораном Дача.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Аптеки уже нет.Там сейчас двухэтажный дом.С улицы ,когда смотришь ,непонятно или он новый,или  восстановленный,достроенный.
> Находится между детским садом и рестораном Дача.


 Может есть фото? Честно сказать я и не думал застать там ту аптеку сегодня. А аллея сохранилась?

----------


## Antique

> Аптеки уже нет.Там сейчас двухэтажный дом.С улицы ,когда смотришь ,непонятно или он новый,или  восстановленный,достроенный.
> Находится между детским садом и рестораном Дача.


 дореволюционный http://sergekot.com/frantsuzskij-bul-var-71/

----------


## Пушкин

> 1.Ольгиевский.(В конце Ольгиевской улицы)
> 2.Институтский.(У Института Благородных девиц)
> 3.Лютеранский.(В конце Лютеранского переулка)
> 4.Ланга. (В конце Тираспольской улицы)
> 5.Прохоровский.(Черепенниковский).(У начала Прохоровской улицы)
> 6.Всех святых.(В конце Ново-рыбной улицы)
> 7.Малый.(У пересечения Костецкой и Болгарской улиц)
> 8.Сенной.(У Старосенной площади)
> 9.Палена.(У Канатной улицы).
> ...


  А я таки был ближе к истине - их было 11)))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Недавно Kamin опубликовал фотографию вновь отреставрированного здания слева от Греческой церкви, и оказалось, что у неё купол заменён на совершенно новый. Насколько я понимаю прошлый купол был аутентичный, а сейчас на здании сооружено неизвестно что.


  Очень не плохо делают, на многих домах уже отремонтированные башенки...Дом Нолли, дом с восемью башнями, Преображенская/Троицкая - башенка в виде пирамиды и т.д... :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Считайте)))

----------


## Antique

> Очень не плохо делают, на многих домах уже отремонтированные башенки...Дом Нолли, дом с восемью башнями, Преображенская/Троицкая - башенка в виде пирамиды и т.д...


 Так тут ничего не отремонтировали. Поставили совершенно другой купол.


Кстати, а где в доме Нолли башенки? Там были вазы на пилонах на крыше, но вроде они ещё во время войны исчезли.




> дом с восемью башнями


 А это какой?

----------


## BIGBIG

> Вот ищу место на Французском бульваре. Правда плохо помню где именно это находится.
> Там была такая длинная узкая аллея засаженная вечнозеленым кустарником. Если по ней пройти, дальше небольшой особняк в котором была аптека. Где такое могло быть? Это где-то точно после Санаторного переулка.


 Возле санатория Чкалова

----------


## BIGBIG

Кто знает,где была эта фабрика?

----------


## Лысый0

фото_0001.pdf
Подарок *Good*. Окупанти понад усе

----------


## Ane44ka

> Кто знает,где была эта фабрика?


  если не ошибаюсь, шоколадная? скан журнала "Нива" 1900 г. если кому-то интересно - есть списки, где указаны улицы-номера домов-их владельцы за тот-же год.

----------


## brassl

Одесса???

----------


## brassl

Не часто попадается мастерская.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Одесса???
> Вложение 5775948


 Похоже Аркадия, пирс для катеров, вид в сторону северного пляжа....

----------


## Лысый0

> Одесса???
> Вложение 5775948


 Похоже на 16-15 Б.Ф. Но не уверен...

----------


## brassl

Мне ближе 15-16 ст БФ. В Аркадии вроде "переплет" в ограде иной.


Хотя нет, нашел а Архиве фото и с таким забором.
Что скажет клуб?  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Похоже Аркадия, пирс для катеров, вид в сторону северного пляжа....


 Могу согласиться, если бордюрчик от "Жемчужины".

----------


## Ane44ka

> Похоже на 16-15 Б.Ф. Но не уверен...


  мне очень аркадию напоминает. Тут на открытке в дали виден такой мостик, мне кажется на фонтане склоны не похожи. Хотя у меня была где-то открытка вид "новая швейцария", тоже похоже, хотя это примерно 11ст.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Могу согласиться, если бордюрчик от "Жемчужины".


 Вот фото Аркадии с этим бордюрчиком, 

http://static.forum.od.ua/attachment.php?attachmentid=5637116&d=1360093552

а то место, где потом появилась Жемчужина и Якорь видно вдали на исходном фото... 

А это фото "в обратную сторону", сделанное неделю назад.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Вот фото Аркадии с этим бордюрчиком, а то место, где потом появилась Жемчужина и Якорь видно вдали на исходном... 
> 
> http://static.forum.od.ua/attachment.php?attachmentid=5637116&d=1360093552


  блин, я только расстраиваюсь( как-же всё-таки было красиво...

----------


## Лысый0

> Вот фото Аркадии с этим бордюрчиком, 
> 
> http://static.forum.od.ua/attachment.php?attachmentid=5637116&d=1360093552
> 
> а то место, где потом появилась Жемчужина и Якорь видно вдали на исходном фото... 
> 
> А это фото "в обратную сторону", сделанное неделю назад.


 Согласен...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Одесса???
> Вложение 5775948


 Над ними (от центра влево) сейчас стоит "Итака"

----------


## Лысый0

> блин, я только расстраиваюсь( как-же всё-таки было красиво...


 Ну шо сказать? Цема!

----------


## shmargen

ООН назвала Одессу вымирающим мегаполисом

Одесса попала в топ-15 вымирающих мегаполисов мира.


Такие данные опубликованы в программе ООН «Состояние городов мира 2012/2013: процветание городов» (State of the Worlds Cities 2012/2013). 

Согласно такому критерию оценки, как сравнение численности населения в 1990-м и 2010 годах, первое место у Днепропетровска, Донецк — третий, Запорожье — четвёртое, Харьков — десятый, Одесса — тринадцатая. 

Позитивная динамика роста населения зафиксирована аналитиками ООН только в Киеве.

Кроме того, каждому населённому пункту эксперты присвоили оценку в диапазоне от нуля до единицы — индекс процветания (City Prosperity Index, CPI). В этот рейтинг из украинских городов попал только Киев с показателем 0,8, благодаря высоким показателям развития инфраструктуры (0,97), социального равенства (0,87), состояния окружающей среды (0,85) и качества жизни (0,76).

Наивысший индекс процветания принадлежит Вене (0,93). Из российских городов в рейтинг вошла только Москва (0,79), а самый низкий показатель — у столицы Либерии Монровии (0,31).

Напомним, по состоянию на 1 декабря 2012 года, население Одессы составляло 1 миллион 13 тысяч 108 человек.

напомнило
http://bigpicture.ru/?p=107532
http://bigpicture.ru/?p=68162

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> ООН назвала Одессу вымирающим мегаполисом
> 
> Одесса попала в топ-15 вымирающих мегаполисов мира.
> 
> .....
> Напомним, по состоянию на 1 декабря 2012 года, население Одессы составляло ....
> 
> напомнило
> http://bigpicture.ru/?p=107532
> http://bigpicture.ru/?p=68162


 
На ум приходит только из Бабеля "..толстые мамы, ..печатайте мальчиков для Нафтулы, молотите пшеницу на ваших животах, старайтесь для Нафтулы.."

----------


## Ane44ka

мне старик на улице сказал, я аж в цитатник записала) "Одесса уже не та. Но я не могу её винить. Я тоже уже не тот. Знал бы что в Одессе так и не откроют хорошего кабаре, давно бы умер спокойно. Только мне точно-точно надо знать. Не хочу умирать зря. " Улыбнуло)
какое-же кабаре было "когда-то"? мое представление основано только на фильмах и песнях(

----------


## shmargen

State of the World's Cities 2012/2013 
сам документ здесь 
http://www.unhabitat.org/pmss/listItemDetails.aspx?publicationID=3387
                     DOWNLOAD:  (5,748 Kb)

----------


## malyutka_e

Так что, тема "мечети" закрыта ? Какова истина в последней инстанции? На чем поставили точку?

----------


## Ane44ka

> Так что, тема "мечети" закрыта ? Какова истина в последней инстанции? На чем поставили точку?


  сегодня спускались к "загадочным развалинам" на приморском, без проблем нашли и там нигде ничего не закрыто, спустились с Думской по лесенке на Приморскую, сразу направо и дома через 2 зашли во двор, там в глубине увидели остатки толи мечети толи складов) сейчас по-другому к ней никак не подобраться. Испачкались как свиньи, залезли внутрь и поняли что это никакая не мечеть а просто туалет. Но а если серьезно там внутри очень красиво, и мне слабо верится что это были склады или просто хоз. помещения. Мы для себя придумали историю что это мог быть домик для гостей, с отличным видом в самом сердце города. Так приятнее. Но загадка осталась, и интрига стала еще больше.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Может есть фото? Честно сказать я и не думал застать там ту аптеку сегодня. А аллея сохранилась?


 Да, аллея есть,  но калитка наглухо закрыта

----------


## visor77

> мне старик на улице сказал, я аж в цитатник записала) "Одесса уже не та. Но я не могу её винить. Я тоже уже не тот. Знал бы что в Одессе так и не откроют хорошего кабаре, давно бы умер спокойно. Только мне точно-точно надо знать. Не хочу умирать зря. " Улыбнуло)
> какое-же кабаре было "когда-то"? мое представление основано только на фильмах и песнях(


 Красиво сказал за Одессу Павел Делонг:




> Я думаю, что надо очень много вложить в культуру, в экономику, в архитектуру, чтобы Одесса была культурным центром. Это очевидно. Аэропорт, например, как в маленьком городке. Полно тоже, кроме архитектуры девятнадцатого века, советских построек, очень дешёвых. Очень плохие дороги. Много красивых зданий, которые не ремонтируются. Видно, что нужен здесь – хозяин. Возникает вопрос – кто это всё сделает? Это потерянные 70 лет. Это жёсткое время.
> 
> Легенда есть, легенда осталась. Это означает, что дух не убит.Он наверно есть. Он всё время живёт в этом городе. Я думаю, что рано или поздно он восстанет. Только ему надо чуть-чуть помочь.На самом деле, надо немного поменять менталитет. Его не поменяют там наверху, политики. Его просто может поменять каждый человек, который живёт в этой стране. Нужно верить в то, что это — моя земля, это — мой дом, это — моя семья.

----------


## OMF

> ООН назвала Одессу вымирающим мегаполисом
> 
> Одесса попала в топ-15 вымирающих мегаполисов мира.
> 
> 
> Такие данные опубликованы в программе ООН «Состояние городов мира 2012/2013: процветание городов» (State of the Worlds Cities 2012/2013). 
> 
> Согласно такому критерию оценки, как сравнение численности населения в 1990-м и 2010 годах, первое место у Днепропетровска, Донецк — третий, Запорожье — четвёртое, Харьков — десятый, Одесса — тринадцатая.


 Мы, наверное, читали разные отчеты, или на разных языках. В Донецке и Днепропетровске прогнозируется убыль населения, в Одессе - стабильность (1011 тыс.)




> Позитивная динамика роста населения зафиксирована аналитиками ООН только в Киеве.
> 
> Кроме того, каждому населённому пункту эксперты присвоили оценку в диапазоне от нуля до единицы — индекс процветания (City Prosperity Index, CPI). В этот рейтинг из украинских городов попал только Киев с показателем 0,8, благодаря высоким показателям развития инфраструктуры (0,97), социального равенства (0,87), состояния окружающей среды (0,85) и качества жизни (0,76).


 Киев попал в этот список потому, что там как минимум один город от каждой страны. Украина - не Индия, ей статистики по нескольким городам не положено, как и России, Франции и прочей бангладешии. Индекс качества жизни, кстати, у Киева ниже, чем у Ханоя...




> Наивысший индекс процветания принадлежит Вене (0,93). Из российских городов в рейтинг вошла только Москва (0,79), а самый низкий показатель — у столицы Либерии Монровии (0,31).
> 
> Напомним, по состоянию на 1 декабря 2012 года, население Одессы составляло 1 миллион 13 тысяч 108 человек.
> 
> напомнило
> http://bigpicture.ru/?p=107532
> http://bigpicture.ru/?p=68162


 Есть ложь, есть наглая ложь, есть статистика. К ним добавим отчеты ООН.

----------


## malyutka_e

Так что все поняли, что это не мечеть и мечетью никогда не было (разве что, при советской власти).

----------


## Пушкин

> Так тут ничего не отремонтировали. Поставили совершенно другой купол.
> 
> 
> Кстати, а где в доме Нолли башенки? Там были вазы на пилонах на крыше, но вроде они ещё во время войны исчезли.
> 
> А это какой?


  Ой простите, всё арабская бязь в голове на доме Нолли, а башня на доме Ибера - Преображенская/Елисаветинская, дом с восемью башнями на этом же пересечении, но на другом углу - через дорогу. Думал Вы знаете - считайте башенки - там как раз идёт процесс покрытия...

----------


## Пушкин

> Так что, тема "мечети" закрыта ? Какова истина в последней инстанции? На чем поставили точку?


  Истины пока не наблюдается и точки, в этом вопросе, пока нет. ИМХО

----------


## Лысый0

> ООН назвала Одессу вымирающим мегаполисом
> 
> Одесса попала в топ-15 вымирающих мегаполисов мира.
> 
> 
> Такие данные опубликованы в программе ООН «Состояние городов мира 2012/2013: процветание городов» (State of the Worlds Cities 2012/2013) 
> 
> Согласно такому критерию оценки, как сравнение численности населения в 1990-м и 2010 годах, первое место у Днепропетровска, Донецк — третий, Запорожье — четвёртое, Харьков — десятый, Одесса — тринадцатая. 
> 
> ...


 нах...

----------


## Лысый0

> Так что все поняли, что это не мечеть и мечетью никогда не было (разве что, при советской власти).


 Вы, как всегда, категоричны... Мягчее...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Истины пока не наблюдается и точки, в этом вопросе, пока нет. ИМХО


 А теперь все посмотрите сюда, (с подачи OdGena): http://museum-literature.odessa.ua/OLM_6.1.pdf   и тема будет закрыта. Изучайте матчасть, господа,  и тайное станет явным :smileflag: .

----------


## mlch

> Одесса???
> Вложение 5775948


  Очень похоже, что в Аркадии, под нынешней Итакой.

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5777915


> На Odessastory в категории "Одесская филателия, филокартия, фалеристика" создан новый альбом "Одесские монеты и медали"
>  В процессе заполнения обнаружил новую для себя информацию. Оказывается, медаль "За оборону Одессы" изначально имела совсем другую ленточку и изготовлялась из нержавейки а не из бронзы. 
> Век живи - век узнавай что-то новенькое.


 Похоже, что Димицу придется скоро нам деньги платить, при такой работе форума....

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Очень похоже, что в Аркадии, под нынешней Итакой.


 Если внимательно прочесть предыдущие посты, то с Аркадией, надеюсь, понятно...
Теперь Отрада, 1938 год....

----------


## Лысый0

Вложение 5777936


> Вложение 5777915
> Похоже, что Димицу придется скоро нам деньги платить, при такой работе форума....


 Игорь, как обещал....

----------


## Videlicit

Господа хорошие, кто может помочь с переводом на русский язык  старого Одесского письма (на идиш).

----------


## Лысый0

> Господа хорошие, кто может помочь с переводом на русский язык  старого Одесского письма (на идиш).


 Ку-КУ!

----------


## Videlicit

> Ку-КУ!


 ну и ...

----------


## Лысый0

> ну и ...


 Вылаживай... му-му....

----------


## Videlicit

Вот такое ...

----------


## Shipshin

Erich Lessing - Town of Yalta. In a park 1957г.



Несмотря на подпись, позволю себе усомниться. По мне - это точно Одесса. Если брать за ориентир ферму воздушной разводки, на заднем плане, то справа будет памятник Пушкину. Слева внизу - Грот Дианы. 
Как мнение общества - я прав?

----------


## OMF

Конечно, это Одесса, а не Ялта.

----------


## Пушкин

> А теперь все посмотрите сюда, (с подачи OdGena): http://museum-literature.odessa.ua/OLM_6.1.pdf   и тема будет закрыта. Изучайте матчасть, господа,  и тайное станет явным.


  О, ну наконец то что то разъяснилось, жаль что раньше матчасть в студии не появилась, так всё таки мечети не было, но какие то молитвенные действия происходили. Спасибо OdGenу- давненько его тут не наблюдалось...

----------


## mlch

> Erich Lessing - Town of Yalta. In a park 1957г.
> 
> Вложение 5778782
> 
> Несмотря на подпись, позволю себе усомниться. По мне - это точно Одесса. Если брать за ориентир ферму воздушной разводки, на заднем плане, то справа будет памятник Пушкину. Слева внизу - Грот Дианы. 
> Как мнение общества - я прав?


  Конечно прав!

----------


## Jorjic

> Erich Lessing - Town of Yalta. In a park 1957г.
> Несмотря на подпись, позволю себе усомниться. По мне - это точно Одесса. Если брать за ориентир ферму воздушной разводки, на заднем плане, то справа будет памятник Пушкину. Слева внизу - Грот Дианы. 
> Как мнение общества - я прав?


 Вне всякого сомнения. Я, кажется, даже знаю в лицо этого человека - он жил в соседнем доме.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Вот такое ... 
> 
> Вложение 5778491


 Телефон в 1906 году  №13 у Хаима Гурфинкеля.
... а шо это за каракули, иди в синагогу может помогут

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> так всё таки мечети не было


 Наконец то... А когда я говорил что это не мечеть все-же сомнения оставались. Но только не для меня, потому как мне известны правила
по которым должна быть построена мечеть. Да, ладно уж, какой секрет, любой желающий может найти эти правила в Сети.

----------


## Пушкин

> Наконец то... А когда я говорил что это не мечеть все-же сомнения оставались. Но только не для меня, потому как мне известны правила
> по которым должна быть построена мечеть. Да, ладно уж, какой секрет, любой желающий может найти эти правила в Сети.


  , *но какие то молитвенные действия происходили*

----------


## BIGBIG

Забудьте про отчеты и прочую дребедень за деньги!!!Идите по Одессе и смотрите как она возрождается весной!!!Такого города нет нигде!!!Улыбка у БОГА одна!!!


> Мы, наверное, читали разные отчеты, или на разных языках. В Донецке и Днепропетровске прогнозируется убыль населения, в Одессе - стабильность (1011 тыс.)
> 
> 
> 
> Киев попал в этот список потому, что там как минимум один город от каждой страны. Украина - не Индия, ей статистики по нескольким городам не положено, как и России, Франции и прочей бангладешии. Индекс качества жизни, кстати, у Киева ниже, чем у Ханоя...
> 
> 
> 
> Есть ложь, есть наглая ложь, есть статистика. К ним добавим отчеты ООН.

----------


## Лысый0

> Забудьте про отчеты и прочую дребедень за деньги!!!Идите по Одессе и смотрите как она возрождается весной!!!Такого города нет нигде!!!Улыбка у БОГА одна!!!


 Да ему до Одессы огого, тока самолетом  :smileflag:

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> , *но какие то молитвенные действия происходили*


 Ну да, если история этого здания связана с мусульманами, то конечно молитвенные действия происходили. Они же молятся 5 раз в день (некоторые вообще не молятся, а потом называют себя мусульманами), вот и здесь не удивительно что молились. 
По крайней мере, мы все внесли хоть какую-то ясность в историю этого здания.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Да ему до Одессы огого, тока самолетом


 Мне тоже. Оттуда же. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Забудьте про отчеты и прочую дребедень за деньги!!!Идите по Одессе и смотрите как она возрождается весной!!!Такого города нет нигде!!!Улыбка у БОГА одна!!!


 Хорошо сказано!!!

----------


## Лысый0

> Вложение 5775604
> Подарок *Good*. Окупанти понад усе


 Посмотрел в вложениях и офигел - 53 скачки. До этого максимум 20 было  :smileflag: . Народ так тихо-тихо понакачался...

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну да, если история этого здания связана с мусульманами, то конечно молитвенные действия происходили. Они же молятся 5 раз в день (некоторые вообще не молятся, а потом называют себя мусульманами), вот и здесь не удивительно что молились. 
> По крайней мере, мы все внесли хоть какую-то ясность в историю этого здания.


 всё таки здание было как то связано с мусульманами и мы в этом удостоверились...

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне тоже. Оттуда же.


 Ой! У нас сосед Бога образовался! Надо же, какое везение.

----------


## Jorjic

> всё таки здание было как то связано с мусульманами и мы в этом удостоверились...


 Помнится совсем-совсем в детстве папа рассказывал анекдот. Весь сюжет не помню, помню, что спорщиками обсуждался вопрос стриженный человек или бритый. Спор происходил на мосту. В пылу спора оба упали в реку, но тот, который за "стриженный" в последний перед утонутием момент успел пальцами над водой изобразить ножницы - мол, стриженный. К чему это я? Да так, просто вспомнилось.

----------


## Пушкин

> Помнится совсем-совсем в детстве папа рассказывал анекдот. Весь сюжет не помню, помню, что спорщиками обсуждался вопрос стриженный человек или бритый. Спор происходил на мосту. В пылу спора оба упали в реку, но тот, который за "стриженный" в последний перед утонутием момент успел пальцами над водой изобразить ножницы - мол, стриженный. К чему это я? Да так, просто вспомнилось.


 Мне очень жаль что вы применили этот анекдот на мой счет. Вот статья где авторы возможно ставят точку, но тем не менее рассуждают http://museum-literature.odessa.ua/OLM_6.1.pdf , а не голословно заявляют. А я наверно стал циником и пытался приблизиться к истине, хотя мой вопрос был о мусульманской Одессе, а не об этом месте конкретно. Самовар предложил это место как мечеть и мы все вместе обсудили этот вопрос, что в этом зазорного?* Разве не для этого мы тут все собрались?* Прочитав статью, я согласился с её авторами, которые сделали вывод что мечети там не было, но какие то молитвенные (религиозные) действия там происходили - прочитайте статью и надеюсь вы со мной согласитесь... Удачи, осадок остался, спасибо...

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот такое ... 
> 
> Вложение 5778491


  А всё письмо можно посмотреть?

----------


## brassl

> Посмотрел в вложениях и офигел - 53 скачки. До этого максимум 20 было . Народ так тихо-тихо понакачался...


  И я тихо скачал чужой подарок. Сам "обдариваемый" скачал, это 2 человека. А где ж еще 51 набралось? Вроде на форуме меньше народу  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Телефон в 1906 году  №13 у Хаима Гурфинкеля.


 1313. Во Всей Одессе он почему-то указан как Хаскель Германович (и в том же справочнике Герщонович) Гурфинкель. Жил на Александровской улице., 7 (это лавка в центре Старобазарного сквера)

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне очень жаль что вы применили этот анекдот на мой счет. А я наверно стал циником и пытался приблизиться к истине...


 Извините, циником я Вас не называл... Как-то современное восприятие этого слова уже слишком.

----------


## Пушкин

> Извините, циником я Вас не называл... Как-то современное восприятие этого слова уже слишком.


 Простите, не люблю когда режут весь текст, всё что я хотел сказать - сказал выше...

----------


## Гражданин А.

> 1313. Во Всей Одессе он почему-то указан как Хаскель Германович Гурфинкель. Жил на Александровской улице., 7


 Есть у Лисянского в справочники 1906 года.

----------


## Antique

> Есть у Лисянского в справочники 1906 года.


 и не только

----------


## Гражданин А.

> и не только


 тогда может это бланк "Меморандум" с его магазина

----------


## victor.odessa

Уникальный золотой скелет, сделанный в Одессе, продадут на аукционе.

Золотой скелет в саркофаге из позолоченного серебра, выполненный ювелиром Израилем Рухомовским, 29 апреля выставят аукцион в Нью-Йорке.
Сейчас он представлен на выставке предметов иудаики, которая открылась в Еврейском музее и центре толерантности в Москве. Всего в экспозицию вошли около двух десятков редчайших предметов — это топ-лоты коллекции, которая будет продана аукционным домом Sotheby's в апреле, пишет «КоммерсантЪ».

Коллекция собрана крупнейшими меценатами, спонсорами многих еврейских музеев мира — Майклом и Джуди Стейнхард. Всего из их собрания будет продаваться около 400 лотов с предварительной оценкой в 11 млн. дол. В Москву из коллекции Стейнхардов привезли в основном серебро, немного текстиля и манускриптов.
Топ-лотом в группе предметов «русского происхождения» стал золотой скелет в саркофаге из позолоченного серебра, сделанный в Одессе в 1892-1899 годах мастером Израилем Рухомовским. Его эстимейт – 150-250 тыс. долларов. Интересно, что скелет длиной всего в 10 сантиметров состоит из 167 золотых костей, в точности имитирующих натуральный человеческий скелет. При этом каждая из частей скелета подвижна.

http://dumskaya.net/news/unikalnyj-zolotoj-skelet-sdelannyj-v-odesse-po-z-024767/

С Япончиком, конечно, перебрали.

----------


## malyutka_e

Проект соборной магометанской мечети в Одессе. Архитектор Шейнс. 1876 год. Из фонда канцелярии Градоначальника.

----------


## malyutka_e

*Показать скрытый текст* *Магометанская молельня**Татьяна Донцова в своей книге "Молдававнка" пишет:*
"Согласно официальному справочнику 1915 года адрес молельни назван так: «Внешняя, у Чумной горы». Жителями Молдаванки были тогда и все ее служители, заведующие имуществом: Абдул Хаиров — Хуторская, 24, Султан-Али Бикбаев — Михайловская, 23, Хасан Исаев — Малороссийская, 20. Главный магометанский священник, ахун С. А. Сафаров проживал при молельном доме, который находился на ... кладбище.
Первое кладбище города, о котором уже шла речь, имело несколько обособленных, так называемых «национальных», участков. Судя по старым планам, магометанское кладбище примыкало к христианскому с юга, отделяясь от него стеной, фрагменты которой сохранились поныне. Чтобы представить место упокоения одесских магометан, достаточно пройти вдоль остатков этой каменной с металлическими пиками ограды в парке Ильича (от пересечения улиц Мечникова и Генерала Цветаева) вверх до дорожки, выходящей на Водопроводную. По правую руку — территория, занятая сейчас спортшколой олимпийского резерва «Спартак», СТО «Запорожец», частью спортивного комплекса АО «Краян», и была когда-то (до середины 1930-х годов) магометанским некрополем.
Где-то в центре футбольного поля стояла магометанская молельня, отмеченная на старых картах черным прямоугольником. Наверное, она была самым загадочным культовым сооружением Одессы, потому что ни одно из них не окружено таким количеством загадок. Когда построена? Как выглядела? Кем посещалась? Неизвестно. Учитывая местоположение и значительную площадь самого магометанского кладбища, возраст молельни может соперничать с древнейшими строениями города. В то же время самое раннее обнаруженное в архиве дело «06 устройстве в Одессе татарской мечети» заведено в 1861 году и, к сожалению, не сохранилось . Но таблицы статистического комитета «О количестве церквей и других богоугодных зданий Одесского градоначальства» 1873-1877 годов таковой не числят . Мало того — официальная статистика утверждает, что в этот период в городе вообще не имелось одесситов-магометан!
Вместе с тем существует документ, противоречащий таким сводкам. Это рапорт имама одесского магометанского молитвенного дома Ибрагима Адикаева на имя городского головы от 15 октября 1876 года. Выполняя волю общества русскоподданных магометан-мусульман, имам просит разрешения (через ходатайство в Министерстве внутренних дел империи) на «заведение шнуровой книги для сбора пожертвований на постройку соборной мечети». Значит, тогда уже действовала магометанская молельня, и планировалась к постройке главная полноценная мечеть, которую могли посещать как местные, так и приезжающие в Одессу мусульмане. В фонде канцелярии градоначальника остался и *проект фасада одесской мечети, выполненный архитектором Шейнсом (1876 г.)* .
Из переписки дела непонятно, где же предполагалось выстроить такую экзотику — с настоящей башней минарета, шатрообразными куполами и другими традиционными для Востока деталями. Мечеть так и не возвели, но совершенно ясно, что старокладбищенская молельня была куда скромнее фантазии Шейнса. И очень жаль, что сегодня приходится довольствоваться чуть ли не единственной характеристикой очевидца, сухо и коротко набросавшего «портрет» магометанского дома: «...интереса для туристов не представляет»" .

----------


## ruslanyd

> 1313. Во Всей Одессе он почему-то указан как Хаскель Германович (и в том же справочнике Герщонович) Гурфинкель. Жил на Александровской улице., 7 (это лавка в центре Старобазарного сквера)


 А 1213?

----------


## GAK

> Проект соборной магометанской мечети в Одессе. Архитектор Шейнс. 1876 год. Из фонда канцелярии Градоначальника.


 Из ГАОО?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> 1313. Во Всей Одессе он почему-то указан как Хаскель Германович (и в том же справочнике Герщонович) Гурфинкель. Жил на Александровской улице., 7 (это лавка в центре Старобазарного сквера)


 так 7 номере жил а во 2 была лавка

----------


## Antique

> А 1213?


 Вопрос с головой выдаёт вас. Вы сами не знаете, что хотите спросить. Читайте внимательнее.




> так 7 номере жил а во 2 была лавка


 Ну как сказать... Дома на площади сами по себе являлись лавками.  Лично я не знаю, была ли  у Гуринкеля на Олександровском проспекте, 2 лавка или магазин но само здание по типологии не является лавкой.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Ну как сказать... Дома на площади сами по себе являлись лавками.  Лично я не знаю, была ли  у Гуринкеля на Олександровском проспекте, 2 лавка или магазин но само здание по типологии не является лавкой.


 а где начинался проспект ... от Старобаз. сквера.

----------


## Antique

> а где начинался проспект ... от Старобаз. сквера.


 Нет, проспект начинался от Бунина, а улица от Успенской. Так вот Гурфинкель жил в лавке на Старобазарном сквере - прямо в центре сквера были лавки, и имели номера только по нечётной стороне (№3, №5, №7, №9). Я даже предполагаю, что это номера лавок, которые образуют большую крестовину. А магазин или лавка Гурфинкеля (скорее всего лавка) находилась в доме на  Бунина / Александровском проспекте. Существовал ещё мануфактурный магазин Гурфинкеля на Большой Арнаутской, 89, который указан в справочнике Вся Одесса, 1911 Л.А. Лисянского но, например на 567 странице указано, что это магазин Л., а не Х.Г. Гурфинкеля. По этому не исключена вероятность, того, что это два разных человека, а в справочнике в очередной раз напутали. Или, как ещё один вариант,  Х.Г. Гурфинкель мог передать дело наследникам, но не во всех записях в справочниках учли этот момент.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Вопрос с головой выдаёт вас. Вы сами не знаете, что хотите спросить. Читайте внимательнее.


 Выдаёт что?
В этом меморандуме, при том разрешении, при котором его представили, номер похож на 1213 не меньше, чем на 1313
Вот, собственно и спрашиваю за номер 1213
Или 12 не может быть в принципе?




> Вот такое ... 
> Вложение 5778491

----------


## malyutka_e

> Из ГАОО?


 Из частной коллекции.

----------


## Videlicit

> Нет, проспект начинался от Бунина, а улица от Успенской. Так вот Гурфинкель жил в лавке на Старобазарном сквере - прямо в центре сквера были лавки, и имели номера только по нечётной стороне (№3, №5, №7, №9). Я даже предполагаю, что это номера лавок, которые образуют большую крестовину. А магазин или лавка Гурфинкеля (скорее всего лавка) находилась в доме на  Бунина / Александровском проспекте. Существовал ещё мануфактурный магазин Гурфинкеля на Большой Арнаутской, 89, который указан в справочнике Вся Одесса, 1911 Л.А. Лисянского но, например на 567 странице указано, что это магазин Л., а не Х.Г. Гурфинкеля. По этому не исключена вероятность, того, что это два разных человека, а в справочнике в очередной раз напутали. Или, как ещё один вариант,  Х.Г. Гурфинкель мог передать дело наследникам, но не во всех записях в справочниках учли этот момент.


 Большое спасибо за детальное расследование бланка Меморандума ...



выяснили, что 1906 году был некто Х. Гурфинкель владелец мануфактурного магазина (лавки) в Старобазарном сквере.
Теперь осталось выяснить тектст письма, и кто его написал, Гурфинкель или другой человек, который просто использовал этот бланк.
Кто может сделать такой перевод ... можете подсказать.

----------


## brassl



----------


## malyutka_e

> Вложение 5784701


 А какая песня там была записана?

----------


## brassl

> А какая песня там была записана?


 Не слушал, проигрователь сломался  
А подписи нет.

----------


## Shipshin

> Не слушал, проигрователь сломался  
> А подписи нет.


  Наверное - скрип Тещиного моста.

----------


## heffalump1974

Песня, конечно, любопытна. Но я вот за молодостью лет не застал ТАМ студии звукозаписи. Коллегию адвокатов помню, "Дружбу", которая не сырок, а книги стран социализма - тоже. Но не студию. И где она конкретно была в этом доме № 25 по К. Либкнехта?

----------


## visor77

> А какая песня там была записана?


 Могу предположить, что там не песня, а "звуковое письмо". В то время модно было в студиях звукозаписи записывать своим голосом поздравления, приветы, пожелания.

----------


## VicTur

> И я тихо скачал чужой подарок. Сам "обдариваемый" скачал, это 2 человека. А где ж еще 51 набралось? Вроде на форуме меньше народу


 На форуме намного больше народу, чем ты думаешь. Просто многие читают, но не пишут.

----------


## Ane44ka

"Помню этот квартал буквально по домам, если идти со стороны «Соборки», то по  левой стороне : ресторан «Театральный», театр оперетты, русский драматический театр, через дорогу кинотеатр имени Котовского, а по правой : кинотеатр имени Горького, в подвале которого находилось фотоателье, а дальше студия звукозаписи и общественный туалет (тоже в своем роде «очаг культуры», если учесть что творилось бы при его отсутствии в соседних дворах..."

 видела пластинку "Облбытрадиотехника." Центральная Студия Звукозаписи ул.Либкнехта № 26, 33 обор.мин."АВВА"- Милый,милый 350.Печать звукозаписи г.Одесса - Проигрывать иглой 78 об.мин.




> И я тихо скачал чужой подарок. Сам "обдариваемый" скачал, это 2 человека. А где ж еще 51 набралось? Вроде на форуме меньше народу


 я еще ссылку в контакт кидала

----------


## BIGBIG

ЭТО ПЛОХО?


> Посмотрел в вложениях и офигел - 53 скачки. До этого максимум 20 было . Народ так тихо-тихо понакачался...

----------


## Лысый0

> ЭТО ПЛОХО?


 Вообще-то я думал, что это достаточно известное фото.

----------


## BIGBIG

ГУРФИНКЕЛЬ (ЧТОБ ОН БЫЛ ЗДОРОВ) В СПРАВОЧНИКЕ ВСЯ ОДЕССА ЗА 1913 ГОД ВСЯ ОДЕССА -БАЗАРНАЯ 57 ТЕЛ.13-33 ГАЛАНТЕРЕЙНАЯ ТОРГОВЛЯ


> Большое спасибо за детальное расследование бланка Меморандума ...
> 
> 
> 
> выяснили, что 1906 году был некто Х. Гурфинкель владелец мануфактурного магазина (лавки) в Старобазарном сквере.
> Теперь осталось выяснить тектст письма, и кто его написал, Гурфинкель или другой человек, который просто использовал этот бланк.
> Кто может сделать такой перевод ... можете подсказать.

----------


## brassl

Вот еще из той же серии, но с другим адресом. И будочка в углу фото  :smileflag:

----------


## Семирек

> Вот еще из той же серии, но с другим адресом. И будочка в углу фото 
> Вложение 5786614


 Это видимо семидесятые годы? И дом Русова еще такой приличный стоит...

----------


## Antique

> ГУРФИНКЕЛЬ (ЧТОБ ОН БЫЛ ЗДОРОВ) В СПРАВОЧНИКЕ ВСЯ ОДЕССА ЗА 1913 ГОД ВСЯ ОДЕССА -БАЗАРНАЯ 57 ТЕЛ.13-33 ГАЛАНТЕРЕЙНАЯ ТОРГОВЛЯ


 А на какой странице и в справочнике какого издательства это обозначено? А то  я что-то не нашёл такого адреса.

----------


## BIGBIG

НЕ УДИВЛЯЙТЕСЬ!ОДЕССИТОВ ПО МИРУ МНОГО,ВСЕ СКУЧАЮТ И ЛЮБЯТ.Я В СВОЕ ВРЕМЯ УЧАСТВОВАЛ В ПРОЕКТЕ ODESSICA.NET И БЫЛ СВИДЕТЕЛЕМ 300-400 СКАЧЕК В ДЕНЬ.ПРОЕКТ УМЕР ИЗ-ЗА РЕКЛАМ КОТОРЫЕ УБИЛИ ФОРУМ.ПРОСМОТРИТЕ,ЕСЛИ ИНТЕРЕСНО


> Посмотрел в вложениях и офигел - 53 скачки. До этого максимум 20 было . Народ так тихо-тихо понакачался...

----------


## Гражданин А.

> ГУРФИНКЕЛЬ (ЧТОБ ОН БЫЛ ЗДОРОВ) В СПРАВОЧНИКЕ ВСЯ ОДЕССА ЗА 1913 ГОД ВСЯ ОДЕССА -БАЗАРНАЯ 57 ТЕЛ.13-33 ГАЛАНТЕРЕЙНАЯ ТОРГОВЛЯ


 а когда же началась массовая телефонизация Одессы ?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> а когда же началась массовая телефонизация Одессы ?


 Да, меня тоже это всегда интересовало. Сколько цифр было в первых телефонных номерах? А как обстояло дело с телефонной сетью Одессы до войны?

----------


## Black_Shef

в первых номерах было 5 цифр.

----------


## Deck42

> в первых номерах было 5 цифр.


 Врядли, три, максимум четыре цифры.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Врядли, три, максимум четыре цифры.


  Да, может три цифры в формате Л-ЛЛ?

----------


## Antique

> Да, меня тоже это всегда интересовало. Сколько цифр было в первых телефонных номерах? А как обстояло дело с телефонной сетью Одессы до войны?


 В 1990-х годах 3 цифры, а далее (к концу 1900-х) 4 цифры. Также в 1910-х было увеличено количество линий, но я не помню на сколько тысяч абонентов.

Перед номерами нули не добавлялись, так как коммутация осуществлялась вручную (телефонисткой). Если нужно было позвонить домой градоначальнику, то необходимо было просить соединения с номером 1.




> Да, может три цифры в формате Л-ЛЛ?


 Ну это же не принципиально. На счёт разделителя, то тут кому как больше нравилось, например 1313 - 13-13 - 13/13. Если номер был двухзначный или однозначный, то его указывали в тексте без разделителя. 5-и значные номера появились в межвоенное время.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, меня тоже это всегда интересовало. Сколько цифр было в первых телефонных номерах? А как обстояло дело с телефонной сетью Одессы до войны?


 До войны были и трех- и четырехзначные номера. У меня висит старый телефон (наш), в котором вставлена бумажка с номером. Читается уже с трудом, вроде 43-57. А в справочниках тридцатых годов, наряду с четырехзначными номерами, указан номер 1-81. Видимо, можно было при каких-то условиях сохранять старый номер

----------


## Гражданин А.

> До войны были и трех- и четырехзначные номера. У меня висит старый телефон (наш), в котором вставлена бумажка с номером. Читается уже с трудом, вроде 43-57. А в справочниках тридцатых годов, наряду с четырехзначными номерами, указан номер 1-81. Видимо, можно было при каких-то условиях сохранять старый номер


 а где находились "барышни", т.е. телеф.коммутаторы в Одессе

----------


## heffalump1974

> "Помню этот квартал буквально по домам, если идти со стороны «Соборки», то по  левой стороне : ресторан «Театральный», театр оперетты, русский драматический театр, через дорогу кинотеатр имени Котовского, а по правой : кинотеатр имени Горького, в подвале которого находилось фотоателье, а дальше студия звукозаписи и общественный туалет (тоже в своем роде «очаг культуры», если учесть что творилось бы при его отсутствии в соседних дворах..."
> 
>  видела пластинку "Облбытрадиотехника." Центральная Студия Звукозаписи ул.Либкнехта № 26, 33 обор.мин."АВВА"- Милый,милый 350.Печать звукозаписи г.Одесса - Проигрывать иглой 78 об.мин.
> 
> 
> я еще ссылку в контакт кидала


 Звукозапись на "правой" (если от Соборки), т.е. опять же нечётной стороне К.Либкнехта знакома с середины 80-х. Но это, простите, 30-е №№, т.е. ВЫШЕ К.Маркса. Упоминаемый вами №26 (в отличие от "моего" 25-го) - это сталинка на углу Ленина. Дом "Тканини"/"Иринка".
Итак, повторюсь - что же за звукозапись в номере 25-м?... а хоть бы и в 26-м?

----------


## Antique

> До войны были и трех- и четырехзначные номера. У меня висит старый телефон (наш), в котором вставлена бумажка с номером. Читается уже с трудом, вроде 43-57. А в справочниках тридцатых годов, наряду с четырехзначными номерами, указан номер 1-81. Видимо, можно было при каких-то условиях сохранять старый номер


 Аналогично дореволюционному времени, в межвоенное время номера начинались с 1. При ручной коммутации в номерном плане нет необходимости. Это потом, в послевоенное время появились АТС, которым необходимо отправлять определённое количество цифр.

Малые номера отдавались важным правительственным учреждениям.

----------


## Скрытик

Посмотрел в справочнике "ОДЕССА краткий справочник" 1948г уже 5-значные номера.
Обласной Комитет КП(б)У - ул. Красной Армии 62. комм. 2-61-61
....

----------


## visor77

Немного за телефонизацию Одессы: нажать тут

----------


## Antique

Существует статья, в которой описана краткая история телефонии в Одессе. В ней, кстати указано, что в 1910-м году максимальное количество линий составляло 10000, но после пожара на телефонной станции в 1921 году ёмкость составила 53000.

Но конечно же номеров было меньше. К 1910-му году ёмкость станции была почти исчерпана и по-этому загодя её расширили до 10000 абонентов (в связи со стремительным темпом роста абонентов), хотя конечно же подключённых абонентов было намного меньше.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Немного за телефонизацию Одессы: нажать тут


 Строительство началось в конце 1881 г. и к середине 1882 г. было в основном закончено. .... интересная информация

----------


## BIGBIG

первые номера были трехзначные по всему миру


> в первых номерах было 5 цифр.

----------


## Antique

> первые номера были трехзначные по всему миру


 И какие же три цифры нужно сообщить телефонистке, если нужно соединиться с номером 9?

----------


## BIGBIG

1913 год издательство Одесские Новости стр121 в Алфавитном указателе


> А на какой странице и в справочнике какого издательства это обозначено? А то  я что-то не нашёл такого адреса.

----------


## BIGBIG

Какой прошлый вопрос?


> И какие же три цифры нужно сообщить телефонистке, если нужно соединиться с номером 9?

----------


## visor77

> И какие же три цифры нужно продекламировать в трубку, если нужно позвонить на номер 9?
> 
>  Кстати, а почему вы не ответили на мой прошлый вопрос?


  Диктовали просто "Номер 9". Нули впереди номера не назывались. При небольшом кол-ве абонентов мог применяться и именной вариант: "Барышня, соедините меня, пожалуйста, с квартирой инженера Брунса".

Вот еще можно почитать за номера: нажать тут

----------


## Antique

> 1913 год издательство Одесские Новости стр121 в Алфавитном указателе


 Спасибо, этот момент я просмотрел. Справочника за 1913-й год у меня нет, но и в 1912-м и в 1914-м присутствует аналогичная информация (доступны в электронном виде). Правда телефон всё же 1313. 

Интересно, что в справочнике от Лисянского, 1911 в качестве адреса проживания указана Большая Арнаутская, 79.




> Какой прошлый вопрос?


 Это я про Гурфинкеля спрашивал.

----------


## Antique

> Диктовали просто "Номер 9". Нули впереди номера не назывались. При небольшом кол-ве абонентов мог применяться и именной вариант: "Барышня, соедините меня, пожалуйста, с квартирой инженера Брунса".


 Нули не назывались, так как их не существовало. При ручной коммутации количество знаков в номере может быть любым.

----------


## mlch

> И какие же три цифры нужно сообщить телефонистке, если нужно соединиться с номером 9?


 Нужно просто сказать - "Барышня, Смольный мне дайте!"

----------


## BIGBIG

Справочник Коханского 1991 год.Могу еще,но лень


> И какие же три цифры нужно сообщить телефонистке, если нужно соединиться с номером 9?

----------


## Antique

> Справочник Коханского 1991 год.Могу еще,но лень


 Это не совсем то, что я имел ввиду. Это трёхзначные номера, да, но были и с меньшим количеством знаков. В той же Всей Одессе за 1913-й год вы найдёте номера и с меньшим количеством цифр, посмотрите первые страницы справочника Вся Одесса от Одесского листка, например номера канцелярий по Министерству внутренних дел. 

Трёхзначные номера конечно же встречаются чаще всего, так как однозначных только 9, двузначных 90, а четырёхзначные только начали раздавать.

----------


## BIGBIG

Этот справочник ,из-за проблем издательства, был еще тогда редкостью.Вряд ли он есть в библиотеках и музеях.


> Спасибо, этот момент я просмотрел. Справочника за 1913-й год у меня нет, но и в 1912-м и в 1914-м присутствует аналогичная информация (доступны в электронном виде). Правда телефон всё же 1313. 
> 
> Интересно, что в справочнике от Лисянского, 1911 в качестве адреса проживания указана Большая Арнаутская, 79.
> 
> 
> Это я про Гурфинкеля спрашивал.

----------


## BIGBIG

Частные номера-только трехзначные!!!Могу доказать-но нужно время.

----------


## Antique

> Частные номера-только трехзначные!!!Могу доказать-но нужно время.


 Так с этим я не спорю, вполне может быть.

----------


## BIGBIG

Мы не спорим!Мы общаемся!И с превеликим удовольствием!


> Так с этим я не спорю, вполне может быть.

----------


## Antique

> Мы не спорим!Мы общаемся!И с превеликим удовольствием!


 Да, я возможно использовал неудачный оборот.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Звукозапись на "правой" (если от Соборки), т.е. опять же нечётной стороне К.Либкнехта знакома с середины 80-х. Но это, простите, 30-е №№, т.е. ВЫШЕ К.Маркса. Упоминаемый вами №26 (в отличие от "моего" 25-го) - это сталинка на углу Ленина. Дом "Тканини"/"Иринка".
> Итак, повторюсь - что же за звукозапись в номере 25-м?... а хоть бы и в 26-м?


  я цитату о месте студии взяла из воспоминаний об одессе, получается студия переезжала? А какой смысл менять на соседний дом? и на пластинке которую я видела, и у вас на фото название одно и то-же, разница только в номерах. Я не понимаю

тоесть по факту студия одна, на фото "ваш" адрес, а на пластинке студии с тем-же названием адрес другой. Объясните кто знает(((

----------


## Schock

Я пользовалась студией звукозаписи и именно этой. Карла Либкнехта 30 (сейчас это за Антошкой) Были в моде звуковые письма , открытки и поздравления У меня дома одна была до недавнего времени Вы приходили, выбирали вид Одессы, заходили в кабинку и в микрофон начитывали письмо бабушке, например. Поздравление с юбилеем учительнице мы всем классом писали. Получали открытку с пластиковой звуковой дорожкой поверх изображения,  скажем Дюка. Эту открытку-пластинку, можно было проигрывать как пластинку сорокопятку хоть на обычном проигрывателе, хоть на старом патефоне- на нем скорость переключалась- 78, 45 и сколько-то еще оборотов. Кстати и сейчас этот бизнес пошел бы . Такие же студии были популярны в Грузии, Армении , а про Москву , кстати , не уверена . Звуковые открытки из Сочи, Гагр,  Батуми получали, а из Москвы - нет

----------


## korsar2202

> я цитату о месте студии взяла из воспоминаний об одессе, получается студия переезжала? А какой смысл менять на соседний дом? и на пластинке которую я видела, и у вас на фото название одно и то-же, разница только в номерах. Я не понимаю
> 
> тоесть по факту студия одна, на фото "ваш" адрес, а на пластинке студии с тем-же названием адрес другой. Объясните кто знает(((


  Название студии несколько разнится. На пластинках, где указан адрес ул. К. Либкнехта 25 - "центральная студия звукозаписи", а где указан адрес ул. К. Либкнехта 45 - "студия звукозаписи №1.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Название студии несколько разнится. На пластинках, где указан адрес ул. К. Либкнехта 25 - "центральная студия звукозаписи", а где указан адрес ул. К. Либкнехта 45 - "студия звукозаписи №1.


  а где указан 45й номер???? Перелопатила пластинки везде №26 (или это только у меня так?) на фото которое выше выкладывали 20870 номер 25й, и там и там "Центральная студия звукозаписи". О чем говорите сейчас Вы?

----------


## korsar2202

> а где указан 45й номер???? Перелопатила пластинки везде №26 (или это только у меня так?) на фото которое выше выкладывали 20870 номер 25й, и там и там "Центральная студия звукозаписи". О чем говорите сейчас Вы?


  Из своих пластинок (отсканирую - выложу)

----------


## Jorjic

История получилась длинная, поэтому я ее убрал в подкаст.

  *Показать скрытый текст* **Хочу рассказать о произошедшем вот только что и поразившем меня. Даже не знаю с чего начать. Начну с начала, уж извините, если получится длинновато.
Много лет назад я набрел на сайт, в котором описывалась истории английской семьи Платт, которая была частично связана с Одессой. Мне помнится, что адрес этого сайта подсказал мне *mlch*. Это было связано с отгадыванием в фотозагадках дома по Итальянскому бульвару, 11, в котором жила некая Эмилия Вебстер, впоследствии вышедшая замуж за Теодора Платта, инженера Одесской водопроводной станции. 
Сайт показался мне очень интересным. Там были много гравюр с видами Одессы, были открытки, правда в основном не одесские, которые присылались им из разных городов, и были удивительно интересные рассказы и письма членов семьи. В частности, меня поразил рассказ о еврейском погроме 1905 года в Одессе. Я даже перевел часть текстов и, грешным делом, собирался сделать из этого какой-то рассказ. Но как-то руки не дошли. Больше того, я не могу обнаружить у себя эти гравюры и часть текстов. Я полез в интернет (сейчас вы поймете почему), но оказалось, что того хостинга уже не существует...
Ну а теперь собственно о том, что меня поразило. Подыскивая что-нибудь интересное для топика "Выставка старых вещей", я наткнулся на бабушкину записную книжку, в которые заносились все более или менее значащие для нее события. В основном это рождения, смерти, бракосочетания. Книжка на немецкои и написана скорописью, читается с трудом. Жена заинтересовалась и попросила перевести что-нибудь. Я листаю книжку и вдруг натыкаюсь на запись: "10 августа 1893 года состоялась свадьба Эмилии Вэбстер и Теодора Платта". Честно говорю, у меня мурашки пошли по коже.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Из своих пластинок (отсканирую - выложу)


  а я не знаю как отсканировать, не всуну её туда и карт-ридер не могу найти а без него принтер не хочет сохранять(
получается 3 варианта, и какой из них правильный? может где-то ошибку сделали?

----------


## brassl

> История получилась длинная, поэтому я ее убрал в подкаст.


 А у меня была похожая. 
Купил фото, фотомастерская Димо, изображен как оказалось Марко Кропивницкий, принес домой, показал теще, а она в ответ - это ж родственник твоей жены  :smileflag:  
Седьмая вода на киселе, дядя, но и такое бывает  :smileflag:

----------


## GAK

Уважаемые форумчане, а ведь фото Старого кладбища ещё не закончились. Нельзя ли продолжить? Хотелось бы увидеть ещё и ещё. Благодарю за показанное.

----------


## BIGBIG

Кто умеет,поставьте пожалуйста фото

----------


## exse

В 33 г. тоже были трех- и четырехзначные номера тлф:
======================================
_Одесский лингвистический техникум (Баранова,10) т.15-20

Одесская областная контора ГОСБАНКА (Ленина,6-8)
 руководитель конторы Грингоф Х.С. т.служеб. 6-21, дом. 26-70_
======================================

А это с бескрайних просторов инета (70-е):

----------


## brassl



----------


## Ane44ka



----------


## heffalump1974

> [Поскипано про №№тлф... хотя, нашлась брошюрка на тему смены нумерации при переходе на 6-значные]
> А это с бескрайних просторов инета (70-е):


 Если я не путаю, то на Доме обуви был текст про сберкассы или Госстрах, видимый с 4-го этажа СШ№9. 
А напротив, над цветочным магазином и аптекой на мове про решения очередного съезда.

----------


## Лысый0

> Посмотрел в вложениях и офигел - 53 скачки. До этого максимум 20 было . Народ так тихо-тихо понакачался...


 Да, что-то происходит - уже 114 качков за трое суток  :smileflag:

----------


## Dramteatr

*Есть город у моря : Краеведческий сборник* / сост. Ю. А. Гаврилов, Е. М. Голубовский . – Одесса : Маяк, 1990 . – 351 с. 
ББК Д890(237Ук-4Од-20)я43
ББК Т3(4Ук-4Од-20)я43

http://yadi.sk/d/X2CvVsdv2yJtI

----------


## Dramteatr

Вложение 5792547

1972-73 года
лифт на чкаловском пляже

что за белый забор вдоль побережья?

----------


## Videlicit

> Большое спасибо за детальное расследование бланка Меморандума ...
> 
> выяснили, что 1906 году был некто Х. Гурфинкель владелец мануфактурного магазина (лавки) в Старобазарном сквере.
> Теперь осталось выяснить тектст письма, и кто его написал, Гурфинкель или другой человек, который просто использовал этот бланк.
> Кто может сделать такой перевод ... можете подсказать.


 Продолжая тему письма, что можно узнать про эту типографию

----------


## brassl

Пмните при просмотре киносъемки визита Клементины Черчиль возникал вопрос о трибунах на Куликовом. Вот тут их немого видно.

----------


## Лысый0

> Пмните при просмотре киносъемки визита Клементины Черчиль возникал вопрос о трибунах на Куликовом. Вот тут их немого видно.
> Вложение 5792647


 Бывал с отцом...

----------


## Пушкин

> Продолжая тему письма, что можно узнать про эту типографию


  Простите, 2ой раз пишу - можно увидеть весь текст письма полностью? Очень хочется узнать что там написано...

----------


## Пушкин

> НЕ УДИВЛЯЙТЕСЬ!ОДЕССИТОВ ПО МИРУ МНОГО,ВСЕ СКУЧАЮТ И ЛЮБЯТ.


 Я хочу забыть о днях недели,
о часах "рабочих" и "для сна",
о проблемах, что так надоели,
ведь на улице то началась весна....

Я хочу очнуться от рутины
и, порывшись в памяти моей,
всех-и близких, и совсем старинных,
я хочу собрать своих друзей.

Можно встретиться на старом Ланжероне,
там луна по-прежнему висит...
Где бы вы не жили на планете
в Хайфе, Сиднее, Оттаве иль в Пукетте,
навсегда останется в анкете
пятый пункт и запись "ОДЕССИТ".

----------


## BIGBIG

Кто-то книгу пишет!Радуйтесь популярности!


> Да, что-то происходит - уже 114 качков за трое суток

----------


## BIGBIG

В точку!Спасибо


> Я хочу забыть о днях недели,
> о часах "рабочих" и "для сна",
> о проблемах, что так надоели,
> ведь на улице то началась весна....
> 
> Я хочу очнуться от рутины
> и, порывшись в памяти моей,
> всех-и близких, и совсем старинных,
> я хочу собрать своих друзей.
> ...

----------


## BIGBIG

Не видно фамилии.Пришлите фамилию-найду


> Продолжая тему письма, что можно узнать про эту типографию

----------


## BIGBIG

Вот так бывает!Много лет фамилия Цорнъ была известна не только в Городе,а потом случился Тюхтяев.А цорн,если посмотреть внимательно остался как реклама-иначе,кто купит у Тюхтяева.Хороший рекламный ход

----------


## visor77

> Не видно фамилии.Пришлите фамилию-найду


 Тип. Т. Нежинскаго, Одесса

----------


## exse

> Пмните при просмотре киносъемки визита Клементины Черчиль возникал вопрос о трибунах на Куликовом. Вот тут их немого видно.
> Вложение 5792647


 А это не они же?

----------


## brassl

А это батенька у меня уже склероз  
Конечно они же !!!!

----------


## Antique

> Не видно фамилии.Пришлите фамилию-найду


 Удалось рассмотреть. "Тип. Л. Нѣжинскаго, Одесса."

Я нашёл упоминание о типографии в справочнике Л.А. Лисянского 1904-1905, а в 1906 и позднее типография больше не упоминается. Указано также местоположение - Успенская, 46. Таким образом типография закрылась в 1904 или 1905 году.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Вложение 5792547
> 
> 1972-73 года
> лифт на чкаловском пляже
> 
> что за белый забор вдоль побережья?


 Могу предположить, что территория была отгорожена для строительства лодочной станции на Дельфине. Та, которая сразу за Собачьим пляжем, если смотреть в сторону Аркадии. Скорее всего, так и есть.

----------


## Пушкин

> А всё письмо можно посмотреть?


 


> Простите, 2ой раз пишу - можно увидеть весь текст письма полностью? Очень хочется узнать что там написано...


 


> Не видно фамилии.Пришлите фамилию-найду


  В 3й раз))) Весь текст письма увидеть можно? МоЁ фамилия Пушкин (как и имя в прочем)))))

----------


## феерический

> Могу предположить, что территория была отгорожена для строительства лодочной станции на Дельфине. Та, которая сразу за Собачьим пляжем, если смотреть в сторону Аркадии. Скорее всего, так и есть.


 Не-не. На фото забор находится в месте между чкаловским пляжем и нудистским, который примыкает к Дельфину. Там и сейчас забор, пара срубов, газовая труба и стройка какого-то пансионата.

----------


## Лысый0

> А это не они же?


 Памятник погибшим борцам января 18 года не помню. Могилу перенесли ближе к кольцу 18, а за трибунами построили обком. Помню котлован и леса... Именно на месте этой стелы стоял Ленин.После освобождения здесь, вероятно проводились подзахоронения погибших. В средине 60-х мне показывал ветеран место захоронения, летчика однополчанина, даже ткнул на определенным способом отбитую брусчатку, как памятный знак.. Знаю только одного летчика, не перезахороненного - на Зерновом на Пересыпи и памятник есть - воспротивились местные. На Куликовом вообще был плац и место захоронения узников Первой (Старой) тюрьмы.

----------


## brassl



----------


## BIGBIG

Да,у меня тот-же результат.Он либо перестал работать(например умер)или перестал давать рекламу.В более поздних справочниках его нет


> Удалось рассмотреть. "Тип. Л. Нѣжинскаго, Одесса."
> 
> Я нашёл упоминание о типографии в справочнике Л.А. Лисянского 1904-1905, а в 1906 и позднее типография больше не упоминается. Указано также местоположение - Успенская, 46. Таким образом тьипография закрылась в 1904 или 1905 году.

----------


## Лысый0

> Вложение 5795266


 Вид со Строгановского на Канаву...

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Удалось рассмотреть. "Тип. Л. Нѣжинскаго, Одесса."
> Я нашёл упоминание о типографии в справочнике Л.А. Лисянского 1904-1905, а в 1906 и позднее типография больше не упоминается. Указано также местоположение - Успенская, 46. Таким образом тьипография закрылась в 1904 или 1905 году.


 т.е. эти бланки печатали до 1905 года. А 1905-1907 г.г. это как раз время первого большого исхода евреев из Одессы.

----------


## Antique

> т.е. эти бланки печатали до 1905 года. А 1905-1907 г.г. это как раз время первого большого исхода евреев из Одессы.


 Нет, могли и в 1905-м напечатать. Если типография закрылась в 1905-м году, это не значит что она закрылась 1 января 1905 года, ведь заведение могло и 31 декабря прекратить своё существование или даже немного позднее. Да, конечно Нежинский мог погибнуть во время еврейского погрома, или его типография могла быть разорена.

----------


## Ane44ka

> Кто-то книгу пишет!Радуйтесь популярности!


 это 4й курс каф. жур-ки мечникова готовится к защите по истории одессы) ну по крайней мере около 40 чел из 60 готовятся точно)

----------


## VicTur

> Вложение 5795266


 А есть сведения, какого года съёмка, кто снимал?

----------


## brassl

> А есть сведения, какого года съёмка, кто снимал?


 Фото не подписано  Купил когда то с рук

----------


## Jorjic

> Не-не. На фото забор находится в месте между чкаловским пляжем и нудистским, который примыкает к Дельфину. Там и сейчас забор, пара срубов, газовая труба и стройка какого-то пансионата.


 Это при большевиках был обкомовский (или что-то вроде этого) пляж и катерный ангар их же, ближе к чкаловскому. Потом (в 90-х) он стал общедоступным, а еще потом его кто-то купил и там сечас строится что-то вроде пансионата.

----------


## kravshik

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, НАШЕГО ГЛАВНОГО АРХИВАРИУСА И ЕДИНОМЫШЛЕННИКА, СЕРГЕЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

НАДЕЮСЬ ВСЕ НАШИ КОЛЛЕГИ ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮТСЯ К ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯМ !

СЕРГЕЙ, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## grudinovker

> А это не они же?


  а можно поподробнее, пожалуйста?

насчет Клементины вот это нашла: "Тридцатого апреля 1945 года Клементина Черчилль прибыла в Одессу из Севастополя.
В первый день визита жена Уинстона Черчилля посетила вторую городскую больницу, порт и лагерь для репатриантов из стран союзников освобожденных Красной Армией.
Во второй день визита, первого мая Клементина Черчилль приняла участие в первомайской демонстрации трудящихся Одессы на Куликовом поле.
После демонстрации Клементина Черчиль получила в подарок от Одесситов вышиванку."

а можно  подробнее о памятнике на фото?

----------


## malyutka_e

> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, НАШЕГО ГЛАВНОГО АРХИВАРИУСА И ЕДИНОМЫШЛЕННИКА, СЕРГЕЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> НАДЕЮСЬ ВСЕ НАШИ КОЛЛЕГИ ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮТСЯ К ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯМ !
> 
> СЕРГЕЙ, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!


 Присоединяюсь !

----------


## Малиновский

> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, НАШЕГО ГЛАВНОГО АРХИВАРИУСА И ЕДИНОМЫШЛЕННИКА, СЕРГЕЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> НАДЕЮСЬ ВСЕ НАШИ КОЛЛЕГИ ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮТСЯ К ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯМ !
> 
> СЕРГЕЙ, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!


 ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!ПОБОЛЬШЕ ВАМ НОВЫХ ОТКРЫТИЙ!!!

----------


## Лысый0

> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, НАШЕГО ГЛАВНОГО АРХИВАРИУСА И ЕДИНОМЫШЛЕННИКА, СЕРГЕЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> НАДЕЮСЬ ВСЕ НАШИ КОЛЛЕГИ ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮТСЯ К ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯМ !
> 
> СЕРГЕЙ, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!


 *Сорок*, а надо сорок сороков  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Посмотрите сюда: http://malyutka-e.livejournal.com/13547.html
Что скажете? Сюрприз от  Бернардацци?

----------


## polvnic

> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, НАШЕГО ГЛАВНОГО АРХИВАРИУСА И ЕДИНОМЫШЛЕННИКА, СЕРГЕЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> НАДЕЮСЬ ВСЕ НАШИ КОЛЛЕГИ ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮТСЯ К ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯМ !
> 
> СЕРГЕЙ, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!


 Присоединяюсь. Всего доброго!

----------


## brassl

Спасибо! Большое спасибо!

----------


## Jorjic

> *Сорок*, а надо сорок сороков


 Всего-то сорок? Я как-то не задумывался, считал, что это что-то игрушечное.
Эх! Где мои сорок лет?.. Это начало 80-х? Как было плохо и страшно и как было хорошо!
Будьте счастливы и не берите в голову. И тост на все времена (к сожалению) - чтоб они сдохли!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

*Brassl!* Примите и от меня поздравления . Чем Вас удивить?  Может, такого  еще не было?

----------


## Milkaway

... Сергей, с Днем рождения!!! ... ,,удачной охоты,, не смотря ни на что!!! ...

----------


## Ane44ka

Примите и моё скромное поздравление. Я очень уважаю и даже не побоюсь этого слова люблю людей, которым не безразлична Одесса. Может быть все здесь видели этот фильм, но я сейчас только открываю для себя новые страницы истории. Присоединяюсь ко всем пожеланиям, и самое главное, пусть вас окружают только те люди которые правда этого достойны.

----------


## Пушкин

> Спасибо! Большое спасибо!


 С Днем рождения!!! Побольше оптимизма, всяческих успехов и до 120ти с бооольшим гаком!!!

----------


## Videlicit

> В 3й раз))) Весь текст письма увидеть можно? МоЁ фамилия Пушкин (как и имя в прочем)))))


 Ув. Пушкин, текст вам переслал, если возможно помогите с переводом ....

----------


## Shipshin

> Спасибо! Большое спасибо!


 С днем рождения! Скорейшей реализации всего задуманного!!!

----------


## Пушкин

> Ув. Пушкин, текст вам переслал, если возможно помогите с переводом ....


  спасибо, вижу только две части, это всё что сохранилось? Или есть остальное?

----------


## VicTur

> Если я не путаю, то на Доме обуви был текст про сберкассы или Госстрах, видимый с 4-го этажа СШ№9. 
> А напротив, над цветочным магазином и аптекой на мове про решения очередного съезда.


 Не просто очередного, а конкретно двадцать третьего. Здесь фотоподтверждение: http://lingvik.livejournal.com/15901.html.

Брассла — с днём рождения! Счастья тебе, здоровья и оставаться всегда таким же замечательным человеком, с душой, постоянно распахнутой навстречу новому и интересному.
Часть тех фотографий, что я когда-то тебе выслал, я разместил по приведённой выше ссылке. Теперь ты можешь размещать выложенные там снимки, где найдёшь нужным.

----------


## Videlicit

> спасибо, вижу только две части, это всё что сохранилось? Или есть остальное?


 это одно письмо ... всё что есть

----------


## Shipshin

Дом Луцкого. Проектировал М.И. Линецкий.


Я думаю, это пройдет в качестве поздравления?

----------


## SaMoVar

Сергей, поздравляю!!! От души!

----------


## Пушкин

> это одно письмо ... всё что есть


  Спасибо, постараемся перевести то что есть....

----------


## FIGOWA

*brassl!!!* прими и от меня поздравления с маленькой датой (по сравнению с возрастом Одессы!!!)!!!  :Use search:

----------


## Алик Савенков

brassl присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и от меня подарочек,надеюсь такой у тебя нет.


Мне особенно понравилась табличка на пустом столе.

----------


## Гидрант

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. В качестве подарка ... такой, наверное, тоже нет (семейный альбом  :smileflag: ).



На обороте карандашом (то, что сумел разобрать)


*25 го апреля 1915 года Лазарет Одесского Императорского Технического    Общества под покровительством Великой княгини Ксении Александровны*

І ряд.   Гулева Ек.Пав., Мищенко Лидия Петр.(пал. сестра), Зильберберг;  Брайкевич Мих. Васильевич (председатель),  Зильберберг Як. Вл., ( стар. врач),  Островская Вера Осип;   Клопотовская Ольга Алек.,   Розен (?)| Ронес (?) Роз. Ге.						                 
ІІ ряд   Брайкевич Софья Андреевна;   Алымова Г.В.;   Гулева Ал. Ал; Мамуровская Софья Алек. (кур(?). сестра); Блехман Мария  Сол ;  Налбандова Мария Христоф,  Алымова Ольга Петр.					             	
III ряд  Гельфенбейн Нина Никол;  Ильман; Биллиг (?) Евгения Сол. ;  Эрмиш Адольф Фе  (заведующий)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
  			Чернявская Ксения Григорьевна ; Соловейчик Елена Моисеевна 

дамы по порядку: Гулева, Зильберберг, Островская, Розен, Брайкевич, Гулева, Налбандова
сестры- волонтерки: Клопотовская, Алымова, Блехман, Алымова, Гельфенбейн, Ильман, Биллиг, Чернявская, Соловейчик	


Круглый штамп: «Фотография |  П.А.Дондыша | ОДЕССА| Мастерская | ул. Колонтаев.»

----------


## Milkaway

[QUOTE=Гидрант;36745032]Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. В качестве подарка ... 

На обороте карандашом (то, сумел разобрать)


*25 го апреля 1915 года Лазарет Одесского Императорского Технического    Общества под покровительством Великой княгини Ксении Александровны*

... очень интересное фото ... может, кто-то подскажет где находился Лазарет ... очень фактурная стена на фоне группового портрета ...

----------


## Antique

> ... очень интересное фото ... может, кто-то подскажет где находился Лазарет ... очень фактурная стена на фоне группового портрета ...


 На Княжеской, 1.

----------


## Лысый0

> На Княжеской, 1 скорее всего.


 Согласен.

----------


## Milkaway

> На Княжеской, 1.


 ... возможно ... внутренний двор? ... по фасаду таких окон ( форма и размер) на уровне земли у здания Русского Технического Общества нет ... неужели нет в старых справочниках точного адреса ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. В качестве подарка ... такой, наверное, тоже нет (семейный альбом ).
> 
> 
> 
> На обороте карандашом (то, что сумел разобрать)
> 
> 
> *25 го апреля 1915 года Лазарет Одесского Императорского Технического    Общества под покровительством Великой княгини Ксении Александровны*
> 
> ...


 Слева, во втором ряду два привидения (одно точно).

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо за поздравления! 
Я очень рад что когда то открыл для себя наш форум. 
Спасибо всем что Вы есть!
Отверный подарок от именинника, видовых правда с ног сшибательных нет, но по фотографам попалась вот такая старая фотография, раньше я такого в руках не держал и не видел, только читал. Держите для коллекции.

----------


## Antique

> ... возможно ... внутренний двор? ... по фасаду таких окон ( форма и размер) на уровне земли у здания Русского Технического Общества нет ... неужели нет в старых справочниках точного адреса ...


 Да, это со двора, задний фасад, окна цоколя.

В справочниках не может быть указан адрес лазарета, потому, что лазареты открылись с началом Первой мировой войны, а последний известный справочник содержит информацию по состоянию на конец 1913 года. Лазареты открывались в разных учреждениях или вытесняли их вовсе, по-этому по названию лазарета понятно, где он находился.

----------


## mlch

Имеются два снимка. Оба на одинаковых паспарту из литографии И. Покорного в Одессе.
На первом, вне всякого сомнения, Малый Фонтан.

А вот по второму - сплошные вопросы.
Одесса ли это? И если Одесса, то где?

Паспарту большие. Почти А3. А сканер у меня А4, к сожалению. Так что видна только часть.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Имеются два снимка. Оба на одинаковых паспарту из литографии И. Покорного в Одессе.
> На первом, вне всякого сомнения, Малый Фонтан.
> 
> А вот по второму - сплошные вопросы.
> Одесса ли это? И если Одесса, то где?
> 
> Паспарту большие. Почти А3. А сканер у меня А4, к сожалению. Так что видна только часть.


 Доброе утро. Если понадобится обращайтесь,у меня на работе есть сканнер А3

----------


## mlch

> Имеются два снимка. Оба на одинаковых паспарту из литографии И. Покорного в Одессе.
> На первом, вне всякого сомнения, Малый Фонтан.


 Мне тут подсказали в репутацию, что это скорее не Малый Фонтан, а район 8-9 станции, поскольку с Малого Фонтана не может быть виден Большефонтанский мыс. Пожалуй, соглашусь.
Был не прав, поторопился с выводами.  :smileflag:

----------


## Viktor 7

> Мне тут подсказали в репутацию, что это скорее не Малый Фонтан, а район 8-9 станции, поскольку с Малого Фонтана не может быть виден Большефонтанский мыс. Пожалуй, соглашусь.
> Был не прав, поторопился с выводами.


 Что то мне подсказывает ,что где то с этого места...

----------


## exse

Было?

----------


## grudinovker

> И даже Владимир Ильич с сестрой. Видимо - на ступенях Потемкинской лестницы. 
> 
> Хотя подборка, действительно, интересная.


   Насчет фотографии Ленина , то это не Потёмкинская лестница и не Одесса, это на Красной площади во время парада войск Всевобуча. Москва, 25 мая 1919 г. На фотографии: В.И. Ленин, Н.К. Крупская, М.И. Ульянова, Т. Самуэли и А. Беленький[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## brassl

То ж mlch пошутил  :smileflag:

----------


## grudinovker

> То ж mlch пошутил


 так я  сначала за чистую монету приняла, и думаю, многие незнатоки тоже) вы там шутите поаккуратнее)))))

----------


## victor.odessa

> так я  сначала за чистую монету приняла, и думаю, многие незнатоки тоже) вы там шутите поаккуратнее)))))


 А Вы в гости почаще заходите, ребят лучше знать будете. Там же смайлик был.

----------


## mlch

> так я  сначала за чистую монету приняла, и думаю, многие незнатоки тоже) вы там шутите поаккуратнее)))))


 Вот так и рождаются легенды.  :smileflag: 
Мне как-то даже и в голову не пришло, что кто-нибудь в всерьез это воспримет. И фото с парада Всеобуча очень известное. И Ленин в Одессе не бывал никогда.

----------


## Antique

Отель "Айвазовский" на Бунина очень нахально провёл сточную трубу по фасаду соседнего здания. Причём труба белого цвета, а фасад из серого цемента.


и только в самом низу сток переходит на фасад своего здания:

----------


## korsar2202

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ane44ka

было?)

----------


## brassl

> было?)


 А чего ж было? И сейчас есть залито в декабре 2011  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> было?)


 Когда вы публикуете картинку, называйте источник. Например: это взято отсюда:http://yangur.livejournal.com/183783.html

----------


## Ane44ka

> Когда вы публикуете картинку, называйте источник. Например: это взято отсюда:http://yangur.livejournal.com/183783.html


  спасибо, буду знать

----------


## ruslanyd

> Вот!Давайте посмотрим,где была башня!


 Вчера были рядом и решили обследовать окрестности
Место, где располагалась башня, уже недоступно
Весь периметр вместе с территорией бывшего лагеря "Салют" огорожен высоким забором с камерами наблюдения 
Снято в переулке Ковалевского
По моим прикидкам где-то в этом месте за забором и была башня

----------


## SaMoVar

Башня была на территории Дома Писателей. Туда тоже не попасть. Фундамент башни съехал вместе с оползнем.

----------


## Lively

фотография с Краматорского форума. Ветка о немецких "Имперских железных дорогах". Почти все фото из оккупированной немцами Украины. С упоминанием Одессы нашлась только одна.

----------


## heffalump1974

> фотография с Краматорского форума. (далее поскипано)


 Меня, признаться, та набитая по трафарету аббревиатура EBD и навела, как выяснилось позже, на размышления, аналогичные таковым же, прочитанным на немецком форуме http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/foren/read.php?17,5369415,page=all: когда конкретно немцы устраивали в Транснистрии свою Eisenbahndirektion?
(Там же говорится, что ближайшим к Одессе собственно германским управлением было EBD Nikolajew.

А заодно с того же форума пара фоток, а то мало ли...



Если кому интересна немецкая желдорога того периода (на территории Украины и не только), так вот тут http://www.feldgrau.com/dreichsbahn.html нашлось пару слов насчёт (по Украине):
- киевского главного упр.ж-д. - HBD (Haupteisenbahndirektion) при гр.армий "Юг" (HGr. Sued),
- полтавской HBD при гр. "Восток" (HGr. Ost)
- и опять же полтавского 3-го полевого управления (FBD, Feldeisenbahndirektion Nr. 3.)

Изначально весной 41-го были созданы 3 Полевые Управления
FBD 1 ушло на Балканы
FBD 2 (Дрезден >> Варшава...>>Смоленск)
FBD 3 (Варшава >> Краков...>> Полтава)
FBD 4  создано в Данциге в июне 41-го как замена FBD 1 >> 42-Псков
Весной 42-го все управления были переименованы в Командования ("Feldeisenbahnkommando / FEKdo), так они и именовались до конца войны.
(Кстати, на территории "Генерал-губернаторства", т.е. доставшейся немцам части Польши, с 26 октября 1939 действовала вполне себе отдельное Управление Восточных ж.-д. "Gedob" (Generaldirektion der Ostbahn) С 41-го в его ведение перешли и дороги бывш. австро-венгерской Галиции).
4 Главных Управления, о которых шла речь выше, были созданы несколько позже.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Вчера были рядом и решили обследовать окрестности
> Место, где располагалась башня, уже недоступно
> Весь периметр вместе с территорией бывшего лагеря "Салют" огорожен высоким забором с камерами наблюдения 
> Снято в переулке Ковалевского
> По моим прикидкам где-то в этом месте за забором и была башня


 Я по работе имею отношение к п/л "Салют" (ныне б/о "Салют"), и могу с уверенностью Вам сказать, что основания башни там нет и не было. Во всяком случае с 1985 года точно.

----------


## BIGBIG

Где мог быть этот магазин?

----------


## Ane44ka

> Вчера были рядом и решили обследовать окрестности
> Место, где располагалась башня, уже недоступно
> Весь периметр вместе с территорией бывшего лагеря "Салют" огорожен высоким забором с камерами наблюдения 
> Снято в переулке Ковалевского
> По моим прикидкам где-то в этом месте за забором и была башня


  я уже кидала цитаты отсюда http://www.proza.ru/2007/03/04-345 если верить то башня находилась на территории "лагеря ВМС", но я не нашла больше ничего о нем. К счастью, тут выше выкладывали карту владений Ковалевского. Если совместить современную и старую карту то получается что лагерь был ниже Дома писателей. Я когда её выложили пол-дня сидела с линейкой и по моим подсчетам если бывший Дом Писателей это номер 111 то башня это район улицы Волнистой. Может и ошибаюсь...

----------


## ALKA

> я уже кидала цитаты отсюда http://www.proza.ru/2007/03/04-345 если верить то башня находилась на территории "лагеря ВМС", но я не нашла больше ничего о нем. К счастью, тут выше выкладывали карту владений Ковалевского. Если совместить современную и старую карту то получается что лагерь был ниже Дома писателей. Я когда её выложили пол-дня сидела с линейкой и по моим подсчетам если бывший Дом Писателей это номер 111 то башня это район улицы Волнистой. Может и ошибаюсь...


 Башня была морским навигационным ориентиром ,в старых лоциях должны быть ее точные координаты.Дело за малым,найти эту лоцию )))) Будем искать(с)

----------


## Antique

> Где мог быть этот магазин?


 А точно ли это в Одессе? В справочниках не упоминается ни общество ни фотограф.

----------


## Лысый0

> Башня была морским навигационным ориентиром ,в старых лоциях должны быть ее точные координаты.Дело за малым,найти эту лоцию )))) Будем искать(с)


 Давай быстрей, а то смоишься. Слышал, что удумал Олег Муратов (так и хочется произнести - Мудатов)?

----------


## Jorjic

> Башня была морским навигационным ориентиром ,в старых лоциях должны быть ее точные координаты.Дело за малым,найти эту лоцию )))) Будем искать(с)


 Насколько я знаю, упоминания есть в лоции 1892 года, но координат там нет. У меня есть лоция 1867 года, там башня не упоминается. И вобще координаты приводятся не часто и тольео очень известных объектов.

----------


## VicTur

Полтора месяца назад я спрашивал мнения форумчан, что это за двор. Ответа я не получил. Повторно задаю этот вопрос.



Есть версия, что это Пушкинская, но какой номер? У меня сейчас практически не выдаётся времени, чтобы разведать самому на месте.

На днях Борис Грачиков прислал мне фото того же двора, только чуть с другого ракурса. 



Может, кто-то вспомнит?

----------


## Ane44ka

> Где мог быть этот магазин?


  фасад похож на дом Баржанского что на Бунина-Ришельевской. Но таких фасадов в одессе полно и "магазинов" было думаю не меньше, тем более по такому маленькому кусочку дома на фотографии вообще нельзя судить.
на Полицейской-Ришельевской был похожий магазин. Но и правда смущает то что про фотографа в Одессе ничего не известно. Может это и не Одесса.

----------


## malyutka_e

Так кто-нибудь посмотрел сюда?  http://malyutka-e.livejournal.com/13547.html

----------


## Лысый0

Неожиданно: главный архитектор Одессы подал в отставку накануне утверждения Генплана
4 марта, 20:12 
Эксклюзив Думской.net
Главный архитектор Одессы, начальник муниципального управления архитектуры и градостроительства Николай Базан написал заявление об отставке.
Об этом «Думской» сообщил источник в мэрии и подтвердил сам Николай Кузьмич.



«Я принял это решение не за один день, все обдумал. Уверен, что я принесу больше пользы общества, работая практикующим архитектором. Понимаете, на этом посту у меня очень большая ответственность, но мало возможностей реализовать задуманное. Есть моменты, которые от меня практически не зависят», — сказал Базан.
Отметим, что отставка главного архитектора, если ее примет городской голова Алексей Костусев, состоится в ответственнейший момент – вот-вот из столицы вернется доработанный институтом «Гипроград» проект Генерального плана, который должен будет рассмотреть городской совет. Ранее Николай Базан утверждал, что почти все претензии одесситов к старой, «гурвицевской» редакции документа были учтены. Не потому ли он написал заявление, что в итоге это оказалось не так?
К слову, несколько дней назад чиновник дал большое интервью нашим коллегам из издания «Таймер». По их словам, меньше всего он был похож на человека, готовящегося уйти с должности. Так что, не исключено, что Николай Базан лукавит, и решение об отставке приняли буквально вчера.
60-летний Николай Базан возглавил управление архитектуры в декабре прошлого года, победив на конкурсе экс-начальника регионального управления архитектуры Владимира Ярового (известен так и нереализованными планами по застройке острова Змеиный и возведения «Диснейленда» на окраине Одессы).
Эксперты называют назначение Базана чуть ли не единственным удачным кадровым решением за всю каденцию Алексея Костусева.
В самом деле, даже недруги признают высокий профессионализм пока еще действующего главного архитектора и его абсолютную честность. Принципиальный противник застройки побережья, он сумел убедить городского голову отказаться от идеи поскорее принять Генплан в гурвицевской редакции и добился вынесения его на повторные общественные слушания.
Еще в 2006-м году Базан писал в одной из своих статей: «Модернизировать берегоукрепительные мероприятия, намыть пляжи, благоустроить прибрежные склоны по самым современным стандартам – вот что необходимо делать! Строительство на склонах давайте оставим на потом, грядущим поколениям. У них наверняка культура будет повыше, финансовые возможности получше, да и строительные технологии совершеннее. А сейчас главное – не навредить!
Именно он является автором жилкомплекса «Кошкин дом» на улице Посмитного, высотки в Сабанском переулке (на углу Канатной улицы), ЖК «Мерседес», а также недавно установленного в Болграде памятника болгарским ополченцам. Последний, что характерно, понравился даже обычно зубастым комментаторам «Думской». А это многого стоит.

----------


## Antique

> Так кто-нибудь посмотрел сюда?  http://malyutka-e.livejournal.com/13547.html


 Я смотрел.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я смотрел.


 Что скажете об этом? Если-бы это делали сейчас, то все элементы были-бы одинаковы, 100%

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE]


> Неожиданно: главный архитектор Одессы подал в отставку накануне утверждения Генплана


 А что будет со строительством Мещанской церкви?

----------


## Лысый0

[QUOTE=malyutka_e;36800123]


> А что будет со строительством Мещанской церкви?


 ХЗ! Будем посмотреть...

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот бы нашим властям думать также, как думали в Городской думе более 100 лет назад: _Вполнѣ сочувствуя дѣлу расширенія Мало-фонтанской дороги, какъ единственнаго удобнаго и ближайшаго мѣста загородныхъ прогулокъ, мы, однако, полагаемъ, что для окончательнаго укрѣпленія назначенія этой будущей роскошной дороги, необходимо видоизмѣнить и самую систему постановки жилыхъ домовъ и устройства оградъ и заборовъ. Очевидно, что если заборы будутъ строить глухіе, высокіе, то значительно ослабится красота этого променада и аллеи потеряютъ свое значеніе, которое онѣ имѣли бы при другихъ условіяхъ. При постройкѣ-же домовъ непосредственно на границѣ съ аллеями, пріобрѣтается видъ городской улицы и совершенно утрачивается характеръ дачной загородной дороги._
Цены бы этой власти не было.

----------


## brassl

Та раньше ж было *чем* думать, а сейчас....

----------


## malyutka_e

Сейчас тоже думают, но другим местом :smileflag:

----------


## ALKA

так понимаю что молодая гвардия.



http://www.odessa360.net/beach/07_luzanovka/01_about/about.html

ЭМ ЖО на переднем плане... :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Сейчас тоже думают, но другим местом


 Местом, возможно, тем же. Только думают, в первую, вторую и следующую очереди о себе, любимых, а уж в двадцать восьмую, если время найдут, о городе.

----------


## malyutka_e

> так понимаю что молодая гвардия.
> 
> Вложение 5820372
> 
> http://www.odessa360.net/beach/07_luzanovka/01_about/about.html
> 
> ЭМ ЖО на переднем плане...


 Это Лузановка. Здесь http://olsir.info/collection/16-odessa-luzanovka.html есть эта фотка и многие другие

----------


## Лысый0

> Это Лузановка. Здесь http://olsir.info/collection/16-odessa-luzanovka.html есть эта фотка и многие другие


 Это и есть санаторий, то бишь "Молодая Гвардия"  :smileflag:

----------


## ALKA

> Это Лузановка. Здесь http://olsir.info/collection/16-odessa-luzanovka.html есть эта фотка и многие другие


 


> "ДВА СТОЛБА..." 1950-Е ГОДЫ  (РАЙОН П/Л "МОЛОДАЯ ГВАРДИЯ", РАЗВИЛКА СТАРО-НИКОЛАЕВСКОЙ И *СТАРО-КИЕВСКОЙ ДОРОГ)* ФОТО Г.И. МАКАНДАРОВА


 старо-киевскую в начале 70-х  называли вознесенской дорогой...кому столбы помешали ?

----------


## kafkastr

> Полтора месяца назад я спрашивал мнения форумчан, что это за двор. Ответа я не получил. Повторно задаю этот вопрос.
> 
> Вложение 5818852
> 
> 
> Есть версия, что это Пушкинская, но какой номер? У меня сейчас практически не выдаётся времени, чтобы разведать самому на месте.
> 
> На днях Борис Грачиков прислал мне фото того же двора, только чуть с другого ракурса. 
> 
> ...


 На первой фотке видна крыша дома, своим фасадом выходящего на улицу. Силуэты крыши - вот что может нам помочь. 
А на второй видны тополя - в центре города их обычно не сажали.

----------


## Antique

> Что скажете об этом? Если-бы это делали сейчас, то все элементы были-бы одинаковы, 100%


 Тогда керамическая плитка имела отношение к художественно-прикладному искусству, а сейчас у неё применение довольно бытовое. Не составляло никаких проблем приобрести такую плитку за рубежом. Также заводские художники были действительно художниками и были способны изобразить какой-нибудь эксклюзивный орнамент. Но в Одессе такая плитка почему-то не имела широкого распространения.  Если и встречается облицовка фасада плиткой, то не майоликовой или глазурованной а метлахской (напольной). Здание биржи - приятное исключение.

----------


## VicTur

> А на второй видны тополя - в центре города их обычно не сажали.


 Тем не менее в центре города тополя всё же встречаются. Например, возле спортплощадки 121-й школы.

----------


## ALKA

> Поддерживаю начинание и обращаюсь к общественности с вопросом.
> Кто-нибудь знает, что это за двор? Я сам теряюсь в догадках. Это кадр с плёнки, отщёлканной моим дядей в Одессе в семидесятых годах. (Jorjic'у — спасибо за сканирование.)
> 
> Вложение 5549036


  Справа вверху шахский дворец ? не ?

----------


## ruslanyd

> Я по работе имею отношение к п/л "Салют" (ныне б/о "Салют"), и могу с уверенностью Вам сказать, что основания башни там нет и не было. Во всяком случае с 1985 года точно.


 Башню разрушили где-то в конце 20-х.
Совсем не обязательно, что на поверхности остались видимые следы
Совсем не обязательно что на территории Салюта (см. ниже).
Если в Викимапии границы Салюта близки к истине, то не на его территории




> я уже кидала цитаты отсюда http://www.proza.ru/2007/03/04-345 если верить то башня находилась на территории "лагеря ВМС", но я не нашла больше ничего о нем. К счастью, тут выше выкладывали карту владений Ковалевского. Если совместить современную и старую карту то получается что лагерь был ниже Дома писателей. Я когда её выложили пол-дня сидела с линейкой и по моим подсчетам если бывший Дом Писателей это номер 111 то башня это район улицы Волнистой. Может и ошибаюсь...


 


> Башня была на территории Дома Писателей. Туда тоже не попасть. Фундамент башни съехал вместе с оползнем.


 Откуда инфа?
Накладывая друг на друга и сравнивая карты, видно, что линия обрыва практически не изменилась. А башня была очень далеко от обрыва. И, тем более, не в районе нынешней Волнистой. Если Ковалевский, таки, сбросился с неё, то о *скалы*, как говорят, убиться точно не мог  :smileflag: 

Ниже результат совмещения 4-х карт
Для наглядности лишнее затёр после совмещения
Красная точка - место, где обозначено расположение башни по картам от BIGBIG
Синий круг - примерная область, где могла быть башня с учётом моих погрешностей
Получается аккурат в районе, что на фото. С учётом погрешности, возможно, и прямо на дороге, которой на старой карте нет

----------


## SaMoVar

Инфа по башне от местных жителей. У одногруппника в Маяке-2 дача была. Летом мы там частенько отдыхали. А друг мой там вообще вырос и всё облазил. И фундамент круглый он видел.
По линии обрыва - так ещё на моей памяти - в 80-х годах - здоровенный кусок территории Дома писателей съехал вниз. Позже были осыпи помельче. От Дома писателей вниз вела лестница (точнее остатки - под мухой по ней можно было спустится, на трезвую - можно ноги сломать - оползень постарался). 
Не могу понять о Волнистой улице. Это переулок Ковалевского?
По моим прикидкам место

----------


## Ane44ka

> Башню разрушили где-то в конце 20-х.


  Давайте тогда начнем с того что башня только начинала разрушаться к 30м, а развалины её стояли не тронутыми, пока их окончательно не разобрали к концу 50х. 

Про расположение башни - мой вопрос о лагере на территории которого она стояла еще актуален. Может быть и "Салют"  но что тогда за "лагерь ВМС", или это одно и то-же? пусть и не стоит верить всему что пишется но уж слишком много упоминаний.

Я плохо разбираюсь в картах и не знаю на сколько целесообразно накладывать так просто одну на другую, подгонять масштабы и т.д. 
Как вы определили что куда накладывать? Я изначально для расчетов использовала план местности где указан маяк чтобы определить примерное положение Ольгино, и оттуда считала башню. Вижу вы сразу пазл сложили. Не говорю что я определила точные координаты, я лишь предложила для обсуждения свой вариант. 

"Линия берега почти не изменилась" очень удивительная для меня фраза т.к. прошло столько лет и мне сложно представить что могло происходить, если учитывать например то как изменилась Приморская или Аркадия, и сколько оползней было. 
Если она стояла "очень далеко от обрыва", не маловато-ли 45 метров для того чтобы быть ориентиром? ведь маяк что стоит на молу - около 17ти, соответственно чем дальше тем выше?
Если вы использовали карты разных времен, где видно как изменялся берег, я снимаю перед вами шляпу и не только.  Но судя по всему здесь карта с башней, спутник, и обычная схема. Ругайте, если не так.



> Не могу понять о Волнистой улице. Это переулок Ковалевского?
> По моим прикидкам место


  ну вот и по моим подсчетам примерно там-же где показали вы. Улица не везде указывается. Вот

----------


## ruslanyd

> Не могу понять о Волнистой улице. Это переулок Ковалевского?


 Она находится внизу как раз где-то под вашим красным овалом )
В дубльгисе есть 




> Инфа по башне от местных жителей. У одногруппника в Маяке-2 дача была. Летом мы там частенько отдыхали. А друг мой там вообще вырос и всё облазил. И фундамент круглый он видел.
> По линии обрыва - так ещё на моей памяти - в 80-х годах - здоровенный кусок территории Дома писателей съехал вниз. Позже были осыпи помельче. От Дома писателей вниз вела лестница (точнее остатки - под мухой по ней можно было спустится, на трезвую - можно ноги сломать - оползень постарался).


 Получается два варианта:
- вы нашли фундамент другого строения
- на карте кругом обозначено другое строение, а вот башни на карте нет

Что-то мне подсказывает, что первый вариант  :smileflag: 
Сделал еще прикидки: диаметр башни у основания был порядка 8 метров, что соотносится с масштабом круга на карте: у меня при расчёте получилось 9,5м

Кстати, помню с детства где-то в этих окрестностях была поляна с вырезанными деревянными фигурками различных героев из сказок, всякие сюрреалистичные лешие и прочая нечисть  :smileflag:  Где-то у меня фотография есть этого места. Раз Вы там обшарили всё, может подскажете в каком месте находилась эта поляна?  :smileflag: 
Я очень смутно её помню и даже не уверен, что именно на территории Дома писателей или в непосредственной близости. Возможно, в соседних санаториях

----------


## ruslanyd

> Я плохо разбираюсь в картах и не знаю на сколько целесообразно накладывать так просто одну на другую, подгонять масштабы и т.д.


 Не ТАК просто 
Я убил на это пару часов ))))))
Целесообразно однозначно - проверено многократно
Конечно, точных расчётов не сделаешь, но оценочные - вполне




> Как вы определили что куда накладывать?


 Привязка выполнена с помощью небольшой карты местности *в углу*, где красным отмечен наш участок
Только не думайте, что по такому кецику нельзя получить результат достаточной точности
Это становится понятным, если наложить его на современную карту, или спутниковый снимок
Да, пришлось повозиться с трансформациями, т.к. снимок с перспективным искажением и искажением оптики, потому, как это не скан, а фотография. Для сравнения: спутниковый снимок и карта с 2gis легли друг на друга без лишней возни
Но когда всё сходится, сразу наглядно проявляется эволюция кварталов: чего-то уже нет сегодня, каких-то улиц еще нет на старой карте (или не обозначены). Маленькая карта местности с красным участком после сопоставления улиц Демченко, Вильямса, Дачи Ковалевского, Ореховой позволила довольно точно соотнести улицы на *этом* плане с современными. А он уже гораздо точней. Получилось правдоподобно, т.к. всплыли соответствия линий, которые я не замечал до того: пер. Ковалевского (северо-восточная его часть и внутренняя) обводит его участок, а контур обрыва на том кецике соответсвует плану с башней.




> "Линия берега почти не изменилась" очень удивительная для меня фраза т.к. прошло столько лет и мне сложно представить что могло происходить, если учитывать например то как изменилась Приморская или Аркадия, и сколько оползней было.


 Крупных оползней было не много и все они были до берегоукрепительных работ
Из упоминаемых - 11ст. Фонтана, 12-13 ст. Фонтана, Чкаловский санаторий с бот. садом
Много прибрежной земли было срезано в результате уполаживания склонов. До 20-30 метров земли лишались и санатории. Но и это не вариант в нашем случае.





> Если она стояла "очень далеко от обрыва", не маловато-ли 45 метров для того чтобы быть ориентиром? ведь маяк что стоит на молу - около 17ти, соответственно чем дальше тем выше?


 Отнюдь 
Это, находясь под обрывом вы не увидите объектов в глубине, а с расстоянием перспектива стремится к нулю
Далеко в море все "пики" видны практически в прямоугольной проекции.
Объект, много более высокий окружения, может быть ориентиром и в километре от берега вглубь суши. Лишь бы у него были узнаваемые и однозначные очертания и известные координаты.

----------


## ruslanyd

Пересчитал всё по масштабу

Диаметр башни: 9м - опять коррелирует

В искомом участке расстояние от середины улицы Дачи Ковалевского до обрыва: от 200 до 220м 
От средины дороги из Ольгино (Дача Ковалевского) до обрыва: от 230 до 250м
Срезало за всё время порядка 30 метров

Но!
От башни до ближайшего обрыва тогда было 100 метров!!!

----------


## visor77

> старо-киевскую в начале 70-х  называли вознесенской дорогой...кому столбы помешали ?


 Кому помешали - не знаю, но стоят они сейчас в селе Заводовка Березовского района перед клубом.
А "Старокиевская" и сейчас именуется "Одеса-Вознесенск-Новый Буг"

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Пересчитал всё по масштабу
> 
> Диаметр башни: 9м - опять коррелирует
> 
> В искомом участке расстояние от середины улицы Дачи Ковалевского до обрыва: от 200 до 220м 
> От средины дороги из Ольгино (Дача Ковалевского) до обрыва: от 230 до 250м
> Срезало за всё время порядка 30 метров
> 
> Но!
> От башни до ближайшего обрыва тогда было 100 метров!!!


 То есть как? Башня ведь была в районе Маячного переулка! Тут и на форуме об этом говорили.

----------


## Ane44ka

*ruslanyd* спасибо, теперь всё ясно. Я тоже говорила о том плане местности.
Я тут считала по поводу расстояния до башни, на карте-же есть масштаб. Получается по линии где море ближе всего к башне расстояние 187,5 метров. 
Так-же как вы прикинула две карты, посчитала разницу и вышло что не хватает 63 метра берега. Понятно что точности тут не добиться, или карта калечная, но это уже не 30 метров, и получается что от моря к ней 124,5. Надо проверить)



> То есть как? Башня ведь была в районе Маячного переулка! Тут и на форуме об этом говорили.


 меня таким предположением сбил с толку дедушка, и кто-то еще здесь говорил что в Маячном, но с появлением карты мы отбросили этот вариант.

----------


## ruslanyd

> *ruslanyd* спасибо, теперь всё ясно. Я тоже говорила о том плане местности.
> Я тут считала по поводу расстояния до башни, на карте-же есть масштаб. Получается по линии где море ближе всего к башне расстояние 187,5 метров. 
> Так-же как вы прикинула две карты, посчитала разницу и вышло что не хватает 63 метра берега. Понятно что точности тут не добиться, или карта калечная, но это уже не 30 метров, и получается что от моря к ней 124,5. Надо проверить)


 С масштабом и точностью карты всё в порядке  :smileflag: 
Я считал не до моря, а до обрыва
Думаю, что погрешность измерений у меня не более 5% и то из-за того, что это фото, а не скан
А линия моря, наоборот, почти везде отдалилась стараниями человека )
Нес смысла опираться на неё

Где именно этот обрыв сейчас, - я на выходных видел
Его хорошо видно на снимке в гуглозёме от 10.03.2010
Там и измерил

Всплыла еще одна любопытная деталь
Вечером напишу  :smileflag:

----------


## Ane44ka

> Всплыла еще одна любопытная деталь
> Вечером напишу


 вы заинтриговали и исчезли((

----------


## VicTur

> Справа вверху шахский дворец ? не ?


 Вот более полная версия правого верхнего угла (правда, хуже качеством).



Не уверен насчёт Шахского.
В любом случае — если это Шахский, то ума не приложу, из какого двора его может быть видно в таком ракурсе.

----------


## Скрытик

Это точно не Шахский. Смущает левая башня.

----------


## VicTur

> Это точно не Шахский. Смущает левая башня.


 Кстати, *Sergey_L* прошёлся по дворам на Пушкинской и убедился, что это всё-таки не Пушкинская.

----------


## Milkaway

> Кстати, *Sergey_L* прошёлся по дворам на Пушкинской и убедился, что это всё-таки не Пушкинская.


 ... мне кажется, что это не Шахский дворец ... а вот крыша с башенками у здания мореходного училища на Канатной - Лизогуба может быть ... возможно фотографировали из двора в начале Канатной по чётной стороне еще до постройки на углу промышленного комбината (заверш строительства в 1965) - если присмотреться, то видны секции железобетонного забора, отгораживающие старую часть двора ... и потом - от забора до Мореходного училища, в этом случае, будет довольно приличное расстояние .... как версия - может быть ...

----------


## Shipshin

Это не Шахский. На Военном спуске нет таких домjd, откуда можно было бы получить такой ракурс. Продумал вариант торговых мест. На это навел проект самого дома. Это не просто верандная застройка. Скорее всего, остатки торговых магазейнов или рядов. Исходя из этого - облазил Старобазарную пл. Затем Конную ул. Затем Греческую пл. Везде одно и тоже. Смущает наличие довольно широкого выхода на улицу. Из сохранившихся домов торгового типа ни один, по моим прикидкам, не обладает широким дворовым выходом на улицу. Далее - на фото никак не прослеживается уклон, неизбежный на Военном спуске. Смущает так же и дом 1900х годов постройки внутри двора. Похоже разгадка вашей фотографии лежит где-то перед самым носом. Но где?

----------


## ruslanyd

> Всплыла еще одна любопытная деталь


 Я обратил внимание на карте с башней на очертания какого-то строения и они мне сразу напомнили остатки фундамента, по которому лазил на выходных
Мне не давало спокойствие их сходство и близость расположения  :smileflag: 
Кроме того, этот фундамент выглядит намного старше соседних развалин, порос дёрном так, что на спутниковом фото середина сливается с окрестностями
Белый северо-западный край - веранда, похоже, некогда с балясинами и с выступающей лестницей в центре

После измерений выяснилось, что размеры на карте и в реальности соотносятся:
порядка 10Х20 метров
Отдаление от улицы Дачи Ковалевского порядка 180м с разницей около 5м, что в пределах погрешностей
Смещение вдоль Дачи Ковалевского не более 15м, но в этом направлении с привязкой хуже и погрешность выше
Тогда здание было в 40 метрах от обрыва, а сейчас приблизилось вплотную к нему

Так что, вероятно, есть еще один ориентир  :smileflag: 
Отталкиваясь от него, башня позиционируется всё в том же месте, где указал ранее, возможно, что прямо на дороге

----------


## Ane44ka

> Так что, вероятно, есть еще один ориентир


  я замечала это строение) нужно поехать убедиться) а то вы там лазили а фото не привезли. ай-яй
мне всё в спутнике напоминает сарайчики... маленькие милые сарайчики. И неизвестно правда ли это то что вы думаете.
На гибриде и некоторые места в пустыне можно принять за пирамиды. Так что спутник это такое... а доказательств у вас нет

----------


## Milkaway

> Кстати, *Sergey_L* прошёлся по дворам на Пушкинской и убедился, что это всё-таки не Пушкинская.


 ... а может быть это где-то в районе ул. Утёсова, 14 - 16  и Базарной ... там сохранились остатки магазейнов, есть и сталинка с башенками через дорогу, и высоченные тополя, и дворы шире, и дом на Базарной, 115 построен после 1900-х гг ,  ... сама проверить, к сожалению, не могу ...

----------


## Antique

> ... а может быть это где-то в районе ул. Утёсова, 14 - 16 ... там сохранились остатки магазейнов и дворы шире и есть высоченные тополя ... сама проверить, к сожалению, не могу ...


 На фото не магазейн, магазейны предсталяют собой массивные здания без галерей, а это явно небольшой галерейный флигель. Такие были распространены в первой половине ХІХ века, галереи тогда подпирались колоннами, можно вспомнить хотя бы лавки Нового рынка.

Я склоняюсь к версии, где в качестве месторасположения выступают окресности Юрия Олеши. В балках был снесен ряд зданий по-этому не исключено, что это было одно из них. Я думаю, что этот двор располагался или располагается на дне одной из балок, так как застройка на дальнем плане имеет большое возвышение. На мой взгляд здание на заднем плане обращено задними крыльями к фотографу, выступ на правом крыле возможно является трубой.

Очень смущает бетонный забор и постройка за ним, которая напоминает некий цех или котельную, хотя это может быть и подпорная стена склона.

----------


## ruslanyd

> я замечала это строение) нужно поехать убедиться) а то вы там лазили а фото не привезли. ай-яй
> мне всё в спутнике напоминает сарайчики... маленькие милые сарайчики. И неизвестно правда ли это то что вы думаете.
> На гибриде и некоторые места в пустыне можно принять за пирамиды. Так что спутник это такое... а доказательств у вас нет


 Да не придал я тем развалюшкам особого значения в нашем контексте и сделал панорамку лишь того места, где, IMHO, была башня   :smileflag: 
Теперь уже сам подумываю, при возможности, заскочить туда еще раз и рассмотреть детальней
Особенно северо-восточную часть стены на предмет наличия в ней уступа

Есть фото железного ориентира, где нужно свернуть 
Железного в прямом и переносном смысле  :smileflag: 
Сразу за ГАЗончиком фиден фронтон здания
Искомое - за этим зданием  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Смотрите. Продают заброшенный дом на Б. Арнаутской и остов дома в Успенском. Последний, кстати, медленно разбирают с брандмауэра.
http://meget.kiev.ua/board-prodazha-pomescheniy/details/34995/
http://meget.kiev.ua/board-prodazha-pomescheniy/details/36113/

Кстати! По поводу поста 21031. http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=313&pid=11513#top_display_media — узнаёте балконы второго и третьего этажа?

----------


## kravshik

Всем привет,так на чем остановилась дисскусия насчет башни,я готов выбраться на местность и своими глазами посмотреть еще раз те окрестности......самому интересно всегда было где находилась башня........????

Если кто-то собирается в те края,давайте объединим усилия.....да и когда не самому то интереснее,заодно и пообщаемся....

вот нашел хорошее фото



фото Виктора Михайленко

и еще

----------


## SaMoVar

Это одно и то же фото, кстати)))
Спасибо. Такого качества не встречал.

----------


## Antique

> Кстати! По поводу поста 21031. http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=313&pid=11513#top_display_media — узнаёте балконы второго и третьего этажа?


 Здорово, никогда бы не подумал что это здесь. А флигель и сейчас существует - колонны сохранились, но здание перестроено до неузнаваемости.

----------


## brassl

> Это одно и то же фото, кстати)))
> Спасибо. Такого качества не встречал.


 Как говорила моя покойная бабушка - тыц-пыздыц (даже не знаю что это :smileflag: )
Лежит вот тут, уже не знаю сколько (оттуда и взято, внизу лейбл стори)
Чуйствую работал зря  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Кстати! По поводу поста 21031. http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=313&pid=11513#top_display_media — узнаёте балконы второго и третьего этажа?


 Спасибо! Девять из десяти, что это тот самый двор.
Но теперь меня мучает другой вопрос: почему именно этот двор так приглянулся моему дяде, что даже был сфотографирован? Впрочем, вряд ли я узнаю ответ на форуме, это уже семейные дела...

----------


## Ane44ka

> Если кто-то собирается в те края,давайте объединим усилия.....да и когда не самому то интереснее,заодно и пообщаемся....


 да да да)
может *ruslanyd* исследование окрестностей закончит и поведет на экскурсию?)

----------


## Jorjic

> http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=313&pid=11513#top_display_m  edia[/url] — узнаёте балконы второго и третьего этажа?


 Меня все время тянуло на Екатерининскую. Я этот двор помню, там очень интересные барельефы. Я их даже как-то выкладывал в загадках. Но все не получалось зайти посмотреть.

----------


## Коннект 002

> В OSW можно добавлять видеоролики. Вот я сохранил, мелькавшую не так давно Аркадию и выложил в новостях.
> http://www.odessastory.info/word/


 Not Found

The requested URL /word/ was not found on this server.
Apache/2.2.17 (Win32) PHP/5.2.17 Server at www.odessastory.info Port 80

----------


## ruslanyd

> Спасибо! Девять из десяти, что это тот самый двор.
> Но теперь меня мучает другой вопрос: почему именно этот двор так приглянулся моему дяде, что даже был сфотографирован? Впрочем, вряд ли я узнаю ответ на форуме, это уже семейные дела...


 10-е из 10-ти! 
Полдома слева, все всяких сомнений, - искомый дом
Другие полдома снесли под гостиницу
То же здание присутствует на заднем плане и тополя на месте 

фото с panoramio

----------


## VicTur

> Но теперь меня мучает другой вопрос: почему именно этот двор так приглянулся моему дяде, что даже был сфотографирован? Впрочем, вряд ли я узнаю ответ на форуме, это уже семейные дела...


 Теперь всё ясно. В этом дворе когда-то проживали давние друзья нашей семьи.

----------


## Скрытик

> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /word/ was not found on this server.
> Apache/2.2.17 (Win32) PHP/5.2.17 Server at www.odessastory.info Port 80


  Уже переехали сюда давно  :smileflag: 
www.odessastory.info

----------


## Milkaway

> Кстати! По поводу поста 21031. http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=313&pid=11513#top_display_media — узнаёте балконы второго и третьего этажа?


 ... таки да!!!...

----------


## ruslanyd

> Всем привет,так на чем остановилась дисскусия насчет башни,я готов выбраться на местность и своими глазами посмотреть еще раз те окрестности......самому интересно всегда было где находилась башня........????


 Остановились на том, что башня находилась на частной ныне территории за высоким забором.
Возможно на месте здания, что на фото справа за забором, или на дороге, или в глубине территории 
Менее вероятно, что в непосредственной близости к дороге, но чуть правее за кадром - на территории дома писателей

  *Показать скрытый текст* *фото*
На месте есть смысл посмотреть и более пристально сравнить, указанный выше, фундамент здания с контуром здания на карте недалеко от башни






> вот нашел хорошее фото


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *бла-бла-бла*Как раз это фото для меня было первым источником для определения диаметра основания башни
По росту чела получалось где-то 8 метров
По осям эллипса который образует карниз у вершины башни можно и точнее рассчитать: угол, под которым видна вершина получился около 34 градусов
При известной высоте в 45м, расстояние до башни - 67метров, диаметр - 7,9м





> может *ruslanyd* исследование окрестностей закончит и поведет на экскурсию?)


 Экскурсию?!!!! )))))) Я - не знаток, а лишь любопытствующий
Могу, разве что, составить кампанию, если звёзды сойдутся )))))

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> И фундамент круглый он видел.


 А где точно он видел этот круглый фундамент? Рассказать может? Скорее всего это и есть место где была башня. При такой высоте, фундамент должен быть массивный.

----------


## brassl

Нет сейчас под руками комментариев Лущика, но вроде, если меня не подводит память, он упоминал башню когда описывал дачу Федорова. Если у кого есть книга - посмотрите пожалуйста

----------


## Milkaway

> Всем привет,так на чем остановилась дисскусия насчет башни,я готов выбраться на местность и своими глазами посмотреть еще раз те окрестности......самому интересно всегда было где находилась башня........????
> 
> Если кто-то собирается в те края,давайте объединим усилия.....да и когда не самому то интереснее,заодно и пообщаемся....
> 
> вот нашел хорошее фото
> 
> 
> 
> фото Виктора Михайленко
> ...


 ... за башней - дача Фёдорова ( к ней впоследствие надстроили крышу) ... смотрела комментарии Лущика ... жена сына Фёдорова была дочерью Ковалевского ... дача Фёдорова стоит на земях Ковалевского, которые он продал по участкам ... во вкладках есть фото дачи времен 60х после оползня - она практически на самом краю ... в 80х дачи уже не было - уничтожена рползнями ....

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> ... за башней - дача Фёдорова ( к ней впоследствие надстроили крышу) ... смотрела комментарии Лущика ... жена сына Фёдорова была дочерью Ковалевского ... дача Фёдорова стоит на земях Ковалевского, которые он продал по участкам ... во вкладках есть фото дачи времен 60х после оползня - она практически на самом краю ... в 80х дачи уже не было - уничтожена рползнями ....


 Значит место расположение башни навсегда утеряно. Так как места где она стояла больше нет?

----------


## Milkaway

> Значит место расположение башни навсегда утеряно. Так как места где она стояла больше нет?


 ... у В. Катаева в ,,Траве забвения,, есть короткое упоминание, о том, что писатель Фёдоров ... ,,раньше жил в ,,Отраде,, а теперь выстроил собственную дачу рядом с башней Ковалевского,, ... оползни уничтожили дачу, но остатки фундамента Башни ,возможно и сохранились, но где-то очень близко к обрыву ....

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Кто помнит "Юморин Land" на Ланжероне? Что это вообще было? Я помню там было очень весело. Хотя сам никогда не был 
Photo credits: Danieldee and Yavuz Colaşan.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> ... у В. Катаева в ,,Траве забвения,, есть короткое упоминание, о том, что писатель Фёдоров ... ,,раньше жил в ,,Отраде,, а теперь выстроил собственную дачу рядом с башней Ковалевского,, ... оползни уничтожили дачу, но остатки фундамента Башни ,возможно и сохранились, но где-то очень близко к обрыву ....


 Скорее всего весь фундамент обвалился и остатки где-то под обрывом. Разве что расспросить дачников и местных старожилов. Башня такого размера не иголка в стоге сена, просто так исчезнуть бесследно не могла. Но все равно, спасибо за ценные сведения.

----------


## феерический

Весело было в наше с тобой детство, когда там был просто луг с высокой травой, детская и спортивная площадки... Чисто и аккуратно. А потом туда свезли мусор, остатки конструкций после Юморин, старый троллейбус и огородили все забором. Также там сделали мини-зоопарк, пару каруселей ну и всё, собственно. Несколько лет это еще имело какой-то более-менее вид, а потом конструкции стали гнить, ведь они были исключительно одноразовые и сделаны из фанеры. Последние годы это место просто пустовало и приходило в омерзительный вид, сейчас забор сняли, местность очистили.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Весело было в наше с тобой детство, когда там был просто луг с высокой травой, детская и спортивная площадки... Чисто и аккуратно. А потом туда свезли мусор, остатки конструкций после Юморин, старый троллейбус и огородили все забором. Также там сделали мини-зоопарк, пару каруселей ну и всё, собственно. Несколько лет это еще имело какой-то более-менее вид, а потом конструкции стали гнить, ведь они были исключительно одноразовые и сделаны из фанеры. Последние годы это место просто пустовало и приходило в омерзительный вид, сейчас забор сняли, местность очистили.


 Наше детство...  :smileflag:  Спасибо,... 

Скорее всго территорию определят под еще что-нибудь.

----------


## Скрытик

Уже определили, там что-то решили строить, не помню что.

----------


## феерический

> Наше детстство...  Спасибо,... 
> 
> Скорее всго территорию определят под еще что-нибудь.


 Дело в том, что дельфинарий очень "тихо и незаметно" отхапал огромную территорию под строительство отеля и бассейнов. С одной стороны у них есть море, а вот с другой грязные развалки были не нужны. Вот они и расчистили территорию. Скорее всего она будет занята под отельные нужды. Боюсь, как бы там не сделали парковку и еще какую-то фигню. Также, опасаюсь за водолапзную станцию и маленькие симпатичные домики вокруг нее.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Кто помнит "Юморин Land" на Ланжероне? Что это вообще было? Я помню там было очень весело. Хотя сам никогда не был 
> Photo credits: Danieldee and Yavuz Colaşan.
> 
> Вложение 5835119Вложение 5835120Вложение 5835121Вложение 5835122


 это было детище Павловского , организатора Юморин



> Несколько лет назад одесский предприниматель Александр Павловский попытался растянуть праздник смеха на 365 дней в году и организовал на берегу Черного моря парк под названием "Юморинлэнд". Аттракционы работали несколько лет, но со смертью Павловского мини-парк тоже стал постепенно умирать, а народная молва тут же окрестила заброшенный "Юморинлэнд" "кладбищем Юморины".


 http://www.segodnya.ua/regions/odessa/kladbishche-odecckoj-jumoriny-v-parke-shevchenko.html

----------


## Скрытик

Точно не парковка. Кажется отель многоэтажный в проекте ((

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...D0%B9_1919.jpg
Кафе Скведера?

----------


## brassl

Очень понравилась фраза в конце паспарту - За дешевизну и изящество работ.
Вещи почти не совместимые в нынешнем мире.

Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 5835810
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...D0%B9_1919.jpg
> Кафе Скведера?


 Фанкони.

----------


## victor.odessa

Одесская областная община греков им. Г.Г. Маразли приступает к реализации проекта установки бюста  Почетному Гражданину Одессы Г.Г. Маразли по историческому проекту 1907 г.
http://www.greeks.ua/content/v-odesse-uvekovechat-pamjatmb-velikogo-greka-g-g-marazli1_ru/ru

Вложение 5836837

----------


## Коннект 002

> Одесская областная община греков им. Г.Г. Маразли приступает к реализации проекта установки бюста  Почетному Гражданину Одессы Г.Г. Маразли по историческому проекту 1907 г.
> http://www.greeks.ua/content/v-odesse-uvekovechat-pamjatmb-velikogo-greka-g-g-marazli1_ru/ru
> 
> Вложение 5836837


 не впечатляет бюст. Скромно смотрится

----------


## brassl

> не впечатляет бюст. Скромно смотрится


 А по мне лучше пусть так, скромно и со вкусом, чем как у киностудии...

----------


## SaMoVar

Точно. Жду когда уберут бюст Жукова, сделанный на тяп-ляп. Либо переделают.
Ну и за Де Рибаса стыдно, конечно.

----------


## brassl

> Точно. Жду когда уберут бюст Жукова, сделанный на тяп-ляп. Либо переделают.
> Ну и за Де Рибаса стыдно, конечно.


 А у Де Рибаса и Высоцкого не один автор?  :smileflag:

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> А у Де Рибаса и Высоцкого не один автор?


 
Один. И имя ему-посредственность..

----------


## visor77

> не впечатляет бюст. Скромно смотрится


 Так ведь и человек был скромный, не афишировал свою любовь к Одессе - тихо делал все, что мог, для города. Нередко - на собственные деньги.

----------


## Antique

> не впечатляет бюст. Скромно смотрится


 На мой взгляд материалы не те, что намечались. Мраморный постамент эффектнее смотрелся бы. А может визуализации не очень хороша.

----------


## Семирек

> Вложение 5835810
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...D0%B9_1919.jpg
> Кафе Скведера?


 Интересная газетка! А почему на фото нет Жанны Лябурб и Ласточкина?

----------


## mlch

> Интересная газетка! *А почему на фото нет Жанны Лябурб и Ласточкина?*


 Это к кому вопрос? К Faizul Ahmad или к редактору газеты? Боюсь, что ни тот ни другой внятно ответить не смогут, хоть и по разным причинам.  :smileflag: 
От себя могу только сказать, что Ласточкина в той группе расстрелянных не было. Его просто скормили рыбам на внешнем рейде, насколько я читал.

----------


## Семирек

> Это к кому вопрос? К Faizul Ahmad или к редактору газеты? Боюсь, что ни тот ни другой внятно ответить не смогут, хоть и по разным причинам. 
> От себя могу только сказать, что Ласточкина в той группе расстрелянных не было. Его просто скормили рыбам на внешнем рейде, насколько я читал.


 Да в общем то вопрос общий... Понятно что Faizul Ahmad на него ответить не сможет, но странно что редактор газеты не поместил их фото. Хотя статья начинающаяся внизу страницы называется "Один из одиннадцати. Яков Елин". В числе одиннадцати была и международная революционерка Жанна Лябурб.

----------


## GAK

> А у Де Рибаса и Высоцкого не один автор?


 Два - А Князик и В.Глазырин.

----------


## GAK

> Дело в том, что дельфинарий очень "тихо и незаметно" отхапал огромную территорию под строительство отеля и бассейнов. С одной стороны у них есть море, а вот с другой грязные развалки были не нужны. Вот они и расчистили территорию. Скорее всего она будет занята под отельные нужды. Боюсь, как бы там не сделали парковку и еще какую-то фигню. Также, опасаюсь за водолапзную станцию и маленькие симпатичные домики вокруг нее.


 На бывшей станции ДОСААФ строят огромное здание .Уже 2 иои 3 этажа готовы, завезли стройматериалы, активно  будуют....

----------


## SaMoVar

Ух ты. Я только видел, как кусок берега оттяпали.

----------


## Milkaway

> Да в общем то вопрос общий... Понятно что Faizul Ahmad на него ответить не сможет, но странно что редактор газеты не поместил их фото. Хотя статья начинающаяся внизу страницы называется "Один из одиннадцати. Яков Елин". В числе одиннадцати была и международная революционерка Жанна Лябурб.


 ... ну, время было другое - интернета не было и международная революционерка Жанна, наверное, в целях конспирации, фотографии свои кому попало не дарила ... у царской охранки её фото несомненно имелось, а у товарищей по революционной борьбе, видимо, нет ... поэтому в №1 газеты и поместили фотографии одесских товарищей, которые дали в семьях казненных ...

----------


## heffalump1974

> Кафе Скведера?


 


> Фанкони.


 Ф.Скведер... Фанкони... но сам-то арест - он же вроде на Пушкинской происходил, там ещё доска памятная была в 24-м номере?

----------


## Antique

> Ф.Скведер... Фанкони... но сам-то арест - он же вроде на Пушкинской происходил, там ещё доска памятная была в 24-м номере?


 На счёт Пушкинской не знаю, да и доски я там не видел, хотя может уже демонтировали.

В интернете касательно Пушкинской 24 встречается информация об аресте *на квартире* Жанны Лябурб, Стойко Раткова и семьи Лейфман. Возможно упомянутые личности были захвачены отдельно от тех, кто собрался в кафе Фанкони.

----------


## ruslanyd

А кто знает, что-за башня рядом с маяком на большефонтанском мысе?







Крупным планом уж больно она очертаниями похожа на башню с *фото Виктора Михайленко*


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Крупный план*

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Это к кому вопрос? К Faizul Ahmad или к редактору газеты? Боюсь, что ни тот ни другой внятно ответить не смогут, хоть и по разным причинам. 
> От себя могу только сказать, что Ласточкина в той группе расстрелянных не было. Его просто скормили рыбам на внешнем рейде, насколько я читал.


 mlch, Можно по крайней мере установить факты и сделать выводы. Ивана Смирнова (Николая Ласточкина) в выпуске этой газеты нет потому, что он не был расстрелян в ночь на 2-е марта. Напротив, Смирнов (Ласточкин) погиб в Одесском порту в ночь на 2-е апреля. 
Возможно Жанне Лябурб и Ласточкину был посвящен отдельный выпуск. Это лишь предположение. 
Известно, что труп Смирнова был поднят и опознан. Его подняли в апреле 1919 года, когда Красная Армия заняла Одессу.
А вот некоторые другие члены "Иностранной Коллегии" остались в живых и даже дожили до 2-й мировой (В.А.Деготь).

----------


## mlch

> mlch, Можно по крайней мере установить факты и сделать выводы. Ивана Смирнова (Николая Ласточкина) в выпуске этой газеты нет потому, что он не был расстрелян в ночь на 2-е марта. Напротив, Смирнов (Ласточкин) погиб в Одесском порту в ночь на 2-е апреля. 
> Возможно Жанне Лябурб и Ласточкину был посвящен отдельный выпуск. Это лишь предположение. 
> Известно, что труп Смирнова был поднят и опознан. Его подняли в апреле 1919 года, когда Красная Армия заняла Одессу.
> *А вот некоторые другие члены "Иностранной Коллегии" остались в живых и даже дожили до 2-й мировой (В.А.Деготь)*.


 Или до расстрела в 38-м, как Соколовская.

----------


## brassl

Все женское население форума с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!  :smileflag: 

С днем 8 Марта! С праздником весенним! 
Льется пусть повсюду Звонкое веселье! 
Пусть сияет солнце! Пусть уйдут морозы! 
Пусть прогонит зиму Веточка мимозы!

----------


## Atelman

> Спасибо! Девять из десяти, что это тот самый двор.
> Но теперь меня мучает другой вопрос: почему именно этот двор так приглянулся моему дяде, что даже был сфотографирован? Впрочем, вряд ли я узнаю ответ на форуме, это уже семейные дела...


 Раньше (лет 20 назад) в самом конце этого двора (двор длинный) был лаз на территорию старой школы из которой можно было дальше пролезть в двор нынешней гимназии. Нашему однокласснику, жившему в этом дворе не нужно было выходить на улицу, чтобы попасть в школу. Тополя на старом снимке - на спортплощадке 2-ой гимназии.

----------


## Лысый0

> Все женское население форума с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!! 
> 
> С днем 8 Марта! С праздником весенним! 
> Льется пусть повсюду Звонкое веселье! 
> Пусть сияет солнце! Пусть уйдут морозы! 
> Пусть прогонит зиму Веточка мимозы!


 Присоединяюсь!!!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Такое было? Пишут, что Одесса.

----------


## Shipshin

Поздравляю с прекрасным весенним праздником женскую половину Форума!!!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Поздравляю с прекрасным весенним праздником женскую половину Форума!!!


 Присоединяюсь к поздравлению.

----------


## Гидрант

1. ИМХО, почему в статье "Прометея" нет фотографии Ж.Лябурб и только вскользь о ней. В газете написано "_Между расстрелянными товарищами были Яков Елин и Жанна Лябурб, приехавшие в Одессу из советской России, где они занимали ответственные посты_"(с), возможно, посчитали нужным напомнить именно о "своих", одесских, не столь широко упоминаемых в центральной прессе. 

  *Показать скрытый текст* **Как писалось в советской литературе "_В память о погибшей героине Ж.Лябурб делегаты 8-го съезда РКП(б), стоя пропели похоронный марш_ "  ("Вы жертвою пали.." (?)). Ленин в докладе на 7-ом съезде Советов уделил этому событию несколько абзацев, связав как водится, с общими задачами мировой пролетарской революции. В мае 1919 года в "Правде" была обширная статья Е.Соколовской, очерк в "Юманите".
2. Сам арест и ликвидация "Коллегии" происходили почти одновременно, но в разных местах. Вечером 1 марта на *Пушкинской,24 кв.13* - Жанна Лябурб, руководитель сербской группы  Стойко Ратков, "квартирная хозяйка, ее дочь и гость хозяйки Л.Швец" (с); все отправлены в французскую контрразведку. В тот же вечер в кафе *Скведера (Гаванная, 12)* - Жак Елин, Михаил, Штиливкер, Александр Винницкий, Мария Лиман. На следующий день утром был арестован на Тираспольской улице, находившийся вечером в катакомбах Дубинский. 

3. Из французской контрразведки в ночь на 2 марта вывезли на расстрел к еврейскому кладбищу. Дубинский, как я понимаю, был расстрелян отдельно "после нескольких допросов". Одному из смертников - Стойко Раткову удалось спрыгнуть с машины и под градом пуль скрыться.  Если учесть, что именно он был с Ж.Лябурб на конспиративной квартире, некоторые вопросы могут возникнуть, но у официальной советской историографии их не возникало или во всяком случае, они не озвучивались.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *4.* По поводу количеству жертв расстрела - некоторая нестыковка. В свежем выпуске газет (кстати, под заголовком "Несчастный случай. Обнаружены трупы.", т.е. власти расстрел на себя "не взяли") указывалось, что найдено *6 женщин и 4 мужчин*. В статье "Прометея" указано, что *11 человек, в том числе 8 женщин*.Включен ли в этот перечень расстрелянный отдельно Дубинский? И тогда (по "Прометею") кто-то из схваченных в кафе должен был выжить.. а тут еще такая характерная фамилия  Александр *Винницкий*...  (но, кажется, "даже не однофамилец")))))
5.  Ласточкин был руководителем* подпольного областного комитета партии*, контролировавшего три губернии: Херсонскую, Бессарабскую, Таврическую (масштабы, однако!), с явками в десятке крупных городов.
Членом  И.К. он не был, хотя она входила в круг курируемых им процессов, а может быть и подчинялась как одна из ветвей подполья. Соколовская - тоже член областкома, параллельно входила в состав президиума ИК, вместе с Ж.Лябурб и Альтером Заликом (Румыния).  Коллегия-то была Интернациональной - франко-польско-греко-румынско-сербско-английской. И (так же, как и Соколовская и Деготь) большинство руководителей секций избежали ареста. 

6. Возвращаясь к Ласточкину...  Арестован был через две недели после И.К. - *15 марта* (по другим данным, даже 23-го), содержался в плавучей тюрьме на рейде, труп с привязанным камнем был обнаружен на дне 13 апреля, после ухода интервентов. Экспертиза показала, что брошен в воду был живым. 17 апреля  перевезен в Киев и похоронен. 

  *Показать скрытый текст* ** Дальше - понятно: имя его партийного псевдонима (настоящая фамилия Смирнов) получили улицы в Киеве, Одессе, кажется и в Харькове. Говорят, именно его избрал прототипом большевика Воронова Л.Славин в "Интервенции" и сыграл  Высоцкий. За киевскую не знаю, но одесской улице вернули имя Ланжероновская - и это правильно! 

Хотя ИСТОРИЧЕСКОЕ ее имя -  Портняжья - симпатично и гармонирует с Ремесленной, Канатной,  Каретным. Ну да ладно - для Ланжерона не жалко ))). И интересное совпадение: исконное занятие Смирнова-Ласточкина (до "профессиональный революционер") было портняжье дело.

----------


## Antique

> тут еще такая характерная фамилия  Александр Винницкий


 Обычная еврейская фамилия.

----------


## Пушкин

> Поздравляю с прекрасным весенним праздником женскую половину Форума!!!


  Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!

----------


## Пушкин

> А у Де Рибаса и Высоцкого не один автор?


  Тот же и автор и тот же архитектор...(((

----------


## Ane44ka

> А кто знает, что-за башня рядом с маяком на большефонтанском мысе?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Крупным планом уж больно она очертаниями похожа на башню с *фото Виктора Михайленко*
> 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *Крупный план*


 вот еще фото, здесь лучше видно. Но это ракурс в сторону фонтанки. Получается что мы все здесь ошибались?

----------


## OMF

А почему все решили, что это башня Ковалевского? Как по мне, то это просто какой-то толстый столбик впереди маяка, справа  видится что-то, ему симметричное. Это может быть дымовая труба, но никак не водонапорная башня. Не забудем, что в сторону Фонтана нет никаких снижений верхней террасы и вообще если мысленно спроектировать обратную часть мыса, то за этой башенкой будет море, т.е. она находится просто-таки рядом с маяком.

----------


## SaMoVar

Эта башня, возможно, является створом. В городе створами служили колокольни церквей. По ним суда определяли фарватер.

----------


## VicTur

> Присоединяюсь к поздравлению.


 И от меня — поздравления и пожелания всего самого светлого и доброго нашим замечательным форумчанкам!

----------


## malyutka_e

Фотографии времен оккупации.
 По-моему, таких не было. Обратите внимание на подпись пятой фотографии: "геройское кладбище".

----------


## brassl

Нижняя была, лежит вроде в папке Люстдорф, остальных не было. Спасибо!

----------


## Ane44ka

> А почему все решили, что это башня Ковалевского? Как по мне, то это просто какой-то толстый столбик впереди маяка, справа  видится что-то, ему симметричное. Это может быть дымовая труба, но никак не водонапорная башня. Не забудем, что в сторону Фонтана нет никаких снижений верхней террасы и вообще если мысленно спроектировать обратную часть мыса, то за этой башенкой будет море, т.е. она находится просто-таки рядом с маяком.


 т.к. мы предположили что башня находится дальше, то на этой фото она была бы за спиной у фотографа. Если бы он стоял с другой стороны, обрыв был бы не слева а справа.
Или это таки что-то другое, или мы вообше не правильно думаем о её расположении.

----------


## SaMoVar

Башня была в районе Дома писателей. Считайте это установленным фактом. Я копал этот вопрос.

----------


## GAK

> Фотографии времен оккупации.
>  По-моему, таких не было. Обратите внимание на подпись пятой фотографии: "геройское кладбище".


 Оно и теперь "геройское" - Аллея Славы. Прошу выложить другие фото этих могил - они были в теме.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нижняя была, лежит вроде в папке Люстдорф, остальных не было. Спасибо!


 Как в папке Люстдорф может лежать фото Ланжерона?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Оно и теперь "геройское" - Аллея Славы. Прошу выложить другие фото этих могил - они были в теме.


 Герои предполагаются румынские, а не советские... Румынская Аллея славы.

----------


## brassl

> Как в папке Люстдорф может лежать фото Ланжерона?


  :smileflag:  Перепутал, конечно в Ланжероне. Пора бросать пить  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Перепутал, конечно в Ланжероне. Пора бросать пить


 Эттттточно :smileflag:

----------


## Алик Савенков

> На счёт Пушкинской не знаю, да и доски я там не видел, хотя может уже демонтировали.
> 
> В интернете касательно Пушкинской 24 встречается информация об аресте *на квартире* Жанны Лябурб, Стойко Раткова и семьи Лейфман. Возможно упомянутые личности были захвачены отдельно от тех, кто собрался в кафе Фанкони.


 Доска вот она.
 
Это она на здании до реставрации.
А это уже после реставрации здания. Я думал, что её снимут, но нет, оставили.

----------


## VicTur

> Доска вот она.
> Вложение 5841818 Вложение 5841826
> Это она на здании до реставрации.
> А это уже после реставрации здания. Я думал, что её снимут, но нет, оставили.
> Вложение 5841828


 Раз уж зашла речь об этом здании, то вот оно же, но в процессе реставрации. Мемориальная доска висит как ни в чём не бывало.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/viktur1975/view/646690/

----------


## Antique

> Доска вот она.


 И действительно... Обычно доски ближе к воротам устанавливают для пущей заметности, а тут ещё и доска довольно высоко расположена.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Фотографии времен оккупации.
>  По-моему, таких не было. Обратите внимание на подпись пятой фотографии: "геройское кладбище".


 Хорошо, как видно на фото номер 5 (будущая Аллея Славы, а тогда "геройская аллея") могилы румын расположены в том месте где сейчас пешеходная зона на современной Аллее Славы. Вопрос, что сделали с могилами румын? Просто закатали под пешеходные дорожки? Это весьма в духе того времени. Подобное, как все знают, имеет место в одесском зоопарке. Или их куда-то перенесли? Например, на кладбище на Промышленной? 
Я помню, в парке Шевченко рядом с Аллеей Славы были какие-то черные кресты на боковой аллее. Может туда перенесли останки румын?

----------


## Lively

> ...... Вопрос, что сделали с могилами румын? ......


 Румыны при уходе забрали останки с собой. Об этом много раз упоминалось и здесь на форуме, и в других публикациях.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Румыны при уходе забрали останки с собой. Об этом много раз упоминалось и здесь на форуме, и в других публикациях.


 А, ну вот... Tогда что за памятник или крест стоит рядом с Аллеей Славы на боковой аллее? Помнится, там что-то вроде памятного знака? Может есть фото? Не судите строго, я очень давно не был в парке Шевченко.

----------


## Киров

> Румыны при уходе забрали останки с собой. Об этом много раз упоминалось и здесь на форуме, и в других публикациях.


 Скажите пожалуйста,есть ли какие то серьёзные ссылки,что румыны останки забрали с собой,или основная ссылка-"об этом много раз упоминалось"..?Просто интересно.Спасибо.

----------


## visor77

> Скажите пожалуйста,есть ли какие то серьёзные ссылки,что румыны останки забрали с собой,или основная ссылка-"об этом много раз упоминалось"..?Просто интересно.Спасибо.


 _"Перед разрушенным зданием, в Александровском саду, румыны оборудовали мемориальное кладбище, которое в 1944 году забрали с собой."_
ссылка. 
Понимаю, что ссылка не самая серьезная, но...

Однако, учитывая описанное в ответной статье скорое бегство румын из Одессы, слабо верится, что они занимались эксгумацией при отступлении. Вполне возможно, что это было сделано уже позже - в период от 1944 года до начала строительства Аллеи Славы.

----------


## BIGBIG

Вот еще румынские похороны

----------


## BIGBIG

Где это место?

----------


## SaMoVar

Эту фотку уже пытались определить. Кажется, не определили.

----------


## Antique

> Где это место?


 Я предполагаю, что не в Одессе. Я вижу рельсы и столб - значит это улица, но у нас нет зданий с такими фасадами или подобной конфигурации. К тому же об этих пятиэтажных зданиях знали бы все.

На Старопортофранковской была пятиэтажка, но не такая.

----------


## Заложник

> _"Перед разрушенным зданием, в Александровском саду, румыны оборудовали мемориальное кладбище, которое в 1944 году забрали с собой."_
> ссылка. 
> Понимаю, что ссылка не самая серьезная, но...
> 
> Однако, учитывая описанное в ответной статье скорое бегство румын из Одессы, слабо верится, что они занимались эксгумацией при отступлении. Вполне возможно, что это было сделано уже позже - в период от 1944 года до начала строительства Аллеи Славы.


 Никто никуда эти могилы не переносил и трупы не забирал. Мне отец рассказывал, ( он подростком был оккупации), что бегство было неожиданное и очень быстрое. Были брошены все автомобили, потому что не было бензина (это подтверждают многочисленные фотографии). Летом 44 эти могилы были, он видел их проходя на пляж лонжерон. Позднее  в конце 50-х, проходя по этой аллее он мне впервые рассказал историю подрыва штаба, и о румынских могилах, а так же о повешенных одесситах, и их  могилах на александровском  проспекте, и в сквере 9 января. И вообще не было такого случая во время войны, что бы трупы выкапывали и везли на родину. Где убили, там и похоронили.

----------


## visor77

> И вообще не было такого случая во время войны, что бы трупы выкапывали и везли на родину. Где убили, там и похоронили.


  А я за что?




> Вполне возможно, что это было сделано уже позже


 Но и могли просто срезать холмики и забыть о них.

----------


## Заложник

> А я за что?
> 
> 
> 
> Но и могли просто срезать холмики и забыть о них.


 А сколько таких срезанных холмиков в Одессе. Одних официальных кладбищ несколько. (обсуждалось здесь много раз).
А вот историю подрыва штаба узнал совсем недавно. Отец говорил, что подорвали партизаны, а оказалось армейские минеры по радиосигналу из Севастополя. И киевский кинотеатр и штаб были точно так же подорваны.

----------


## mlch

> А вот историю подрыва штаба узнал совсем недавно. Отец говорил, что подорвали партизаны, а оказалось армейские минеры по радиосигналу из Севастополя. И киевский кинотеатр и штаб были точно так же подорваны.


 Описание подрыва штаба читал еще в 70-е в "Технике молодежи" Но там утверждалось, что сигнал для взрыва фугаса был передан из Харькова, а не из Севастополя. Впрочем, как мне кажется, особого значения это не имеет.

----------


## BIGBIG

Ясно вижу что это в Одессе 42год,а вот остальное не понимаю.Может кто владеет


> Я предполагаю, что не в Одессе. Я вижу рельсы и столб - значит это улица, но у нас нет зданий с такими фасадами или подобной конфигурации. К тому же об этих пятиэтажных зданиях знали бы все.
> 
> На Старопортофранковской была пятиэтажка, но не такая.

----------


## Заложник

> Описание подрыва штаба читал еще в 70-е в "Технике молодежи" Но там утверждалось, что сигнал для взрыва фугаса был передан из Харькова, а не из Севастополя. Впрочем, как мне кажется, особого значения это не имеет.


 ..........
В Москве было принято решение: сдать Одессу врагу.
В ночь на 1 октября 1941 года командование Одесского оборонительного района получило роковую директиву Ставки Верховного Главнокомандования:
« . . .храбро и честно выполнившим свою задачу бойцам и командирам Одесского оборонительного района в кратчайший срок эвакуироваться из Одесского района на Крымский полуостров. . . 
Командующему ООР все вооружение и имущество заводов, которое не представляется возможным эвакуировать, а также связь и радиостанции обязательно уничтожить, выделив ответственных для этого лиц . . .».
Таким ответственным лицом стал генерал Хренов. Он должен был организовать взрыв двадцати промышленных предприятий, восьми объектов порта, двух аэродромов, нескольких хлебозаводов, электростанции и дамбы Хаджибеевского лимана. 
И еще – самое главное – Хренов отвечал за подготовку сверхсекретных - диверсионных взрывов, которые следовало произвести после захвата города врагом.
Одним из объектов, подлежащих диверсионному взрыву, был Дом на Маразлиевской. Подготовка к взрыву велась в большой тайне и продолжалась около двух недель. Взрыв должен был быть осуществлен с помощью «радиотелефугаса». Это новое по тем временам устройство состояло из двух частей: радиоприемника и радиопередатчика.
Приемник устанавливался на месте планируемого взрыва, обкладывался тоннами взрывчатки и подключался к детонатору, а передатчик, настроенный на ту же волну, что и приемник, располагался в отдалении. В нужный момент передатчик выходил на связь с приемником и посылал ему сигнал, получив который, приемник включал реле, замыкающее цепь детонатора, и … тонны взрывчатки делали свое дело.
Для установки радиоприемника в Доме на Маразлиевской был выбран заброшенный подвал, в котором с давних дореволюционных времен было свалено теперь никому не нужное барахло баронессы фон Гойнинген-Гюн: диваны, кресла, инкрустированные слоновой костью ломберные столики, бесценные картины одесских художников. Все это за двадцать лет покрылось толстым слоем пыли, затянулось сетью паутины.
Главное достоинство этого подвала заключалось в том, что прямо над ним, на первом этаже располагалась приемная одесского отделения НКВД, кабинет дежурного и радиоузел, а на втором и на третьем – кабинет начальника отделения и кабинеты следователей.
Для установки радиоприемника потребовалась большая и, прямо скажем, ювелирная работа. По углам подвала в стенах были сделаны ниши, а в полу выкопан глубокий котлован, куда саперы заложили не менее трех тонн тола. Кроме обычного детонатора, к приемнику подключили еще две стокилограммовые бомбы, накрыв их для надежности несколькими не извлекаемыми минами, так что, в случае попытки разминирования, Дом на Маразлиевской и без сигнала передатчика взлетел бы на воздух.
Особое внимание уделили маскировке – восстановлению «заброшенности» подвала: землю из котлована вывезли, строительный мусор убрали и все, включая даже пыль и паутину, возвратили на свои места.
И, наконец, последний штрих профессионалов – на самых видных местах в столбах приемной установили несколько обычных мин, которые непременно должны были обнаружить (и действительно обнаружили!) немецкие и румынские саперы. Отлично сработано!
Но почему столько сил и времени было потрачено на подготовку взрыва Дома на Маразлиевской? Почему именно этот дом должен был стать объектом диверсионного акта? А вот почему.
Румыны очень болезненно относились к своим неудачам под Одессой, и, надеясь, что город все-таки вот-вот будет взят, они неоднократно опережали события, объявляя по радио, что Одесса пала: «Odessa a cazut!».
В первых числах октября 1941-го Бухарест снова похвастался «захватом крепости Одесса». На этот раз в радиопередаче разыграли настоящий спектакль: речь шла о населении, встречавшем, якобы, румынские войска с цветами, и даже назывались улицы, по которым эти героические войска входили в поверженный город. Передача навела командование Одессы на мысль, что, видимо, у Антонеску существует план вступления его войск в город.
И действительно, дня через два после радиопередачи в плен был захвачен румынский офицер, имевший при себе инструктивное письмо с таким планом. В частности с немалой гордостью там указывалось, что штаб 10-й пехотной дивизии, которая, несомненно, сломит сопротивление Одессы и займет главный опорный пункт большевизма – здание НКВД.
Так что будущее расположение румынского штаба не составляло тайны, что и послужило причиной «особого внимания» командования Одессы к Дому на Маразлиевской. Но все усилия, затраченные на подготовку взрыва, были бы напрасны, если бы в момент взрыва дом оказался пустым. То есть, эффект от взрыва зависел от удачно выбранного момента, когда в комендатуре, скажем, будет проходить какое-либо важное совещание с участием высших румынских и немецких офицеров. Сообщение о таком готовящемся совещании необходимо было получить заблаговременно – за несколько часов до его начала. Но как это возможно?Как раздобыть столь секретную информацию - точное место проведения совещания, день, час и состав участников? И все это в городе, который только неделю назад был занят врагом, в городе, где правит бал террор, в городе, где каждый житель a priori считается партизаном?Нет, нет, очевидно - такую информацию раздобыть невозможно.
И тем более невозможно успеть зашифровать ее и передать через линию фронта, за тысячи километров на Большую землю.
Невозможно?
Да, нет, оказывается, возможно. Эту, казалось бы, невозможную миссию выполнил командир подпольного разведывательно-диверсионного отряда НКВД Владимир Молодцов.
..............
В тот же день, на рассвете, генералу Хренову в Севастополь пришла шифровка: 
«Концерт на Маразлиевской начнется 22-го, в 17.30 . . .». 
К 5 часам вечера на одной из военных радиостанций Севастополя все уже было готово для дачи сигнала на взрыв.
По приказу Хренова молоденький радист нажал на кнопку передатчика, и в эфир пошел короткий сигнал. Тот самый, которого ожидал приемник, спрятанный в захламленном подвале Дома на Маразлиевской.
Оглушительный взрыв потряс город.
От Дома на Маразлиевской остался только черный скелет.
Дом на Маразлиевской был мертв. И смерть его была такой же чудовищной, как и его жизнь.
Генерал Хренов, конечно, очень гордился взрывом Дома на Маразлиевской, но вместе с тем (из скромности, наверное!) вынужден был признать, что такой удачный, с его точки зрения, взрыв, был не первым, осуществленным советскими войсками.
Ну, конечно же, этот взрыв был не первым.
Первым был взрыв Крещатика в Киеве.
Почти месяц назад. По тому же сценарию.
Точно так же – сначала прогремел взрыв, а потом…
А потом было шествие смерти, и Бабий Яр, и 33 тысячи уничтоженных евреев за один только день.
Когда 19 сентября 1941-го немцы вошли в Киев, они по заранее намеченному плану, стали занимать пустующие здания Крещатика, где были, в основном, магазины, учреждения и квартиры, брошенные эвакуированной в тыл элитой столицы Украины.
О том, что случилось дальше, рассказал очевидец этих событий - 15-летний мальчишка Толька – писатель Анатолий Кузнецов (14):
« Крещатик был пуст. 
Комендатура облюбовала себе дом на углу Крещатика и улицы Прорезной, где на первом этаже был известный магазин «Детский Мир», немецкий штаб занял огромную гостиницу «Континенталь»,
Дом врача превратился в Дом немецких офицеров…
Все это происходило так весело, чуть ли не празднично, и солнышко светило, подогревая хорошее настроение…
И тут раздался первый взрыв.
Это было 24 сентября в четвертом часу дня…
Взрыв был такой силы, что вылетели стекла не только на самом Крещатике, но и на параллельных ему улицах.
Толпы побежали – кто прочь от взрыва, кто, наоборот, к месту взрыва, смотреть. В этот момент в развалинах комендатуры грянул второй, такой же силы, взрыв…
Третий взрыв поднял на воздух кинотеатр, заполненный немецкими офицерами и солдатами. 
Поднялась невероятная паника. Взрывы раздавались через неравные промежутки в самых неожиданных и разных частях Крещатика…
Раскаленные развалины… дымились долго, даже в декабре я своими глазами видел упрямо выбивающиеся из-под кирпича струи дыма …».
Сегодня уже можно с уверенностью сказать, что взрыв Крещатика исполнил Кудря. Тот самый старший лейтенант госбезопасности Иван Кудря, по кличке «Максим», который был оставлен в Киеве для подпольной разведывательно-диверсионной работы.

Так же, как и в Одессе в Доме на Маразлиевской, взрывы Крещатика были осуществлены с помощью установленных в нужных местах радиоуправляемых устройств, только сигнал на взрыв был подан с более близкого расстояния – из конспиративной квартиры «Максима».

----------


## kafkastr

> Я предполагаю, что не в Одессе. Я вижу рельсы и столб - значит это улица, но у нас нет зданий с такими фасадами или подобной конфигурации. К тому же об этих пятиэтажных зданиях знали бы все.
> 
> На Старопортофранковской была пятиэтажка, но не такая.


 Где вы видите пятиэтажки? Там четыре этажа.

----------


## heffalump1974

> Ясно вижу что это в Одессе 42год,а вот остальное не понимаю.Может кто владеет


 Увы, в том, что смог разобрать, за Одессу мало -  "Unterkunft mit Zugmaschinen". Т.е., как на фотке и показано - "место расквартирования и тягачи". Тягачи похожи на двенадцатитонные Sd.Kfz. 8.

----------


## Trs

Тем не менее, столб в кадре одесский и рельсы ещё на узкой колее. Не может ли здание слева быть нынешним корпусом политеха? Более, чем подходит трамвайная линия маршрута 25.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Для чего это используется? Используется ли до сих пор? Маяк? Если это створ, то с чем образуется створ с моря?
Photo credits: belovka

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Тем не менее, столб в кадре одесский и рельсы ещё на узкой колее. Не может ли здание слева быть нынешним корпусом политеха? Более, чем подходит трамвайная линия маршрута 25.


 По Новоаркадиевской дороге (пр-т Шевченко) ходил трамвай?

----------


## mlch

> По Новоаркадиевской дороге (пр-т Шевченко) ходил трамвай?


 Да. До 1961-го года.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Тем не менее, столб в кадре одесский и рельсы ещё на узкой колее. Не может ли здание слева быть нынешним корпусом политеха? Более, чем подходит трамвайная линия маршрута 25.


 Ну конечно, это же корпуса Политеха до перестройки. Посмотрите на здание на заднем плане. Это Одесса, пр-т Шевченко, уверен.

----------


## BIGBIG

Всем спасибо!Редкий снимок для архива


> Да. До 1961-го года.

----------


## Lively

> Тем не менее, столб в кадре одесский и рельсы ещё на узкой колее. Не может ли здание слева быть нынешним корпусом политеха? Более, чем подходит трамвайная линия маршрута 25.


 Я тоже об этом подумал, когда увидел обсуждаемую фотографию. Но есть проблема, которой для меня пока нет объяснения. Здание на заднем плане действительно очень похоже на таковое, располагавшееся на углу Сельскохозяйственной и Новоаркадиевской дороги. Но ни аэрофотоснимке августа 1944 года, ни на втором, 1939 - не вижу даже следов ближнего здания...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Я тоже об этом подумал, когда увидел обсуждаемую фотографию. Но есть проблема, которой для меня пока нет объяснения. Здание на заднем плане действительно очень похоже на таковое, располагавшееся на углу Сельскохозяйственной и Новоаркадиевской дороги. Но ни аэрофотоснимке августа 1944 года, ни на втором, 1939 - не вижу даже следов ближнего здания...
> Вложение 5847673Вложение 5847688


 Да, я тоже это заметил. Но вот в чем может быть дело - не могли ли румыны построить здание Политеха? Ведь Одесса ими рассматривалась как часть Румынии (Транснистрия) и они готовы были восстанавливать город. Здесь на фото и на аэрофотоснимке лето 1941 года. Что если это фото было сделано в делабре 1942-го и за весну-лето 1942-го здание построили.
Я понимаю что следует верить фактам, но все же... 
Как уже говорилось, на фото есть "одесское" конструктивное решение столба. Далее, дизайн окон в дальнем здании похож на современный корпус Политеха.
Еще, посмотрите внимательно на здание. Оно выглядит новым, как будто его только что построили.

----------


## ebreo

> Да. До 1961-го года.


  никогда не слышал от аборигенов района Политеха за трамвай на проспекте шевченко.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> никогда не слышал от аборигенов района Политеха за трамвай на проспекте шевченко.


 Я вот тоже абориген этого района, и сам никогда не слышал. Поэтому и спрашивал.

----------


## Trs

По Новоаркадийской дороге на всём её протяжении ходил трамвай маршрута 25. Движение открыто в 1912 году от перекрёстка Преображенской и Б. Арнаутской по Арнаутской до Земской, далее по Земской и вдоль Куликова поля, далее по Пироговской до Новоаркадийской, далее по Новоаркадийской в Аркадию. Вполследствии трасса несколько раз менялась, в 1931 году был демонтирован участок вдоль Куликова поля, а линия перетрассирована через пути с другой его стороны (Итальянский бульвар, Канатная). В 1937 году прорабатывался проект переноса путей с Пироговской на Семинарскую (согласно оригинальному проекту, скорректированному в своё время так, чтобы затрагивать участок Раухвергеров в начале Новоаркадийской). Движение закрыто одновременно с прекращением движения по всей сети в 1941 году. При румынах движение не восстановлено, линия разобрана для пуска новых трамвайных линий в городах Румынии. Остатки полностью демонтированы в 1944..49 гг. (включая участок по Б. Арнаутской, который на момент закрытия этой линией уже не обслуживался). Совместный участок линий 17 и 25 по сей день используется маршрутом № 5.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Еще, посмотрите внимательно на здание. Оно выглядит новым, как будто его только что построили.


 Скорее, его начали строить до войны, но не успели.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Где это место?


 Да, на фото на рельсы выезжает Sd.Kfz. 7. Может это как-то поможет определить место.

----------


## Antique

> Где вы видите пятиэтажки? Там четыре этажа.


 Действительно, четыре.




> Тем не менее, столб в кадре одесский и рельсы ещё на узкой колее.


 Такие столбы могли быть и в других городах. Ну а рельсы на узкой колее были же везде, где был до революции трамвай?





> Ну конечно, это же корпуса Политеха до перестройки. Посмотрите на здание на заднем плане. Это Одесса, пр-т Шевченко, уверен.


 Не похоже. Я рассматривал это место, но там другие обрисы зданий, хотя левое и имеет некоторое сходство.




> Что если это фото было сделано в делабре 1942-го и за весну-лето 1942-го здание построили.


 Совершенно невероятно. Во время войны есть более важные вещи, чем строительство дорогого здания на оккупированной территории. Найти помещения в городе покинутому многими жителями не такая уж большая проблема. У себя страны Оси конечно же вели строительство. Это просто советский недостроенный корпус, никто же не знал, что будет война и некоторые здания в одессе так и остались не введёнными в эксплуатацию до начала 1950-х годов.




> Ясно вижу что это в Одессе 42год,а вот остальное не понимаю.Может кто владеет


 На мой взгляд под кляксой может быть и другое слово.

----------


## Trs

Узкоколейный трамвай был не во всех городах. Но на юге был в Николаеве и в Крыму.

----------


## Milkaway

> Я тоже об этом подумал, когда увидел обсуждаемую фотографию. Но есть проблема, которой для меня пока нет объяснения. Здание на заднем плане действительно очень похоже на таковое, располагавшееся на углу Сельскохозяйственной и Новоаркадиевской дороги. Но ни аэрофотоснимке августа 1944 года, ни на втором, 1939 - не вижу даже следов ближнего здания...
> Вложение 5847673Вложение 5847688


 ... согласна, что на район Политеха похоже не очень (даже с учетом последующей перестройки) ... как вариант - в том же ,,квартале,, на Французском бульваре, 12  - Дома специалистов (они видны вдали) - жилой комплекс из нескольких домов, примыкающих друг к другу под прямым углом и трамвай. Если присмотреться - перед первым домом, за машинами, видна черепичная крыша одноэтажного домика, что наводит на мысли о недавней застройке возможно в дачной местности ... хотя, это может быть и скажем городская окраина,а дома на фото - недостроенным общежитием и производственным корпусом ( наладить ремонт машин), а трамвайная линия вполне могла быть не пассажирской, а производственной ...

----------


## Antique

> ... согласна, что на район Политеха похоже не очень (даже с учетом последующей перестройки) ... как вариант - в том же ,,квартале,, на Французском бульваре, 12  - Дома специалистов (они видны вдали) - жилой комплекс из нескольких домов, примыкающих друг к другу под прямым углом и трамвай (если присмотреться - за машинами видна черепичная крыша одноэтажного домика, что наводит на мысли о недавней застройке именно дачной местности)...


 Французский бульвар мощённый, а здания расположены уступами.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> ... согласна, что на район Политеха похоже не очень (даже с учетом последующей перестройки) ... как вариант - в том же ,,квартале,, на Французском бульваре, 12  - Дома специалистов (они видны вдали) - жилой комплекс из нескольких домов, примыкающих друг к другу под прямым углом и трамвай. Если присмотреться - перед первым домом, за машинами, видна черепичная крыша одноэтажного домика, что наводит на мысли о недавней застройке возможно в дачной местности ... хотя, это может быть и скажем городская окраина,а дома на фото - недостроенным общежитием и производственным корпусом ( наладить ремонт машин), а трамвайная линия вполне могла быть не пассажирской, а производственной ...


 Вот дома специалистов неделю назад - где сходство ?

----------


## Milkaway

> Вот дома специалистов неделю назад - где сходство ?


 ... определённое конструктивное сходство Домов специалистов со вторым (дальним) домом на фото есть: массивная корпусная планировка, большие квадратные окна, подоконные филенки, балюстрада ... если предположить (чисто теоретически!!!), что в огромном дворе между Домами специалистов перед самой войной могло быть еще одно здание (первое на фото), тогда получается очень даже похоже )))) .... но, никаких достоверных ссылок у меня на этот счёт, увы, нет ... возможно, там что-то и было (что-то культурное или административное), но после войны решили его разобрать на строительный материал для первоочередного восстановления жилого фонда, а двор застроить позднее или даже не застраивать .... спорить не буду - версия фантастическая ))))),  но интересно было бы увидеть продолжение аэрофотосъёмки дальше в сторону бульвара ...

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> ...   но интересно было бы увидеть продолжение аэрофотосъёмки дальше в сторону бульвара ...


 Вот она...

http://www.wwii-photos-maps.com/aerialmiscellaneous/slides/Odessa%207-8-44%20(1).html

И относительно трамвая, который ходил по Новоаркадиевской, - это №*25* (ранее указывался уважаемым Trs ) 


http://odessatrolley.com/TramNew/Tm25H.htm

----------


## Milkaway

> Вот она...


 ... да, действительно, у Домов специалистов изначально была большая зеленая зона ... спасибо за ссылку!!!

----------


## GAK

> А, ну вот... Tогда что за памятник или крест стоит рядом с Аллеей Славы на боковой аллее? Помнится, там что-то вроде памятного знака? Может есть фото? Не судите строго, я очень давно не был в парке Шевченко.


 Нет такого

----------


## brassl

У нас есть серия фото подводных лодок, а вот нашлось фото команды одной из них. 
команда пл ПОЛИТРУК 1928 год

----------


## GAK

> Вложение 5847468
> Для чего это используется? Используется ли до сих пор? Маяк? Если это створ, то с чем образуется створ с моря?
> Photo credits: belovka


 Это не створ и не маяк, а столб такой, к которому крепился трос, по которому на подвеске должны были перемещать шлюпки с моря в ангар и обратно, Когда-то система работала, а теперь всё сгнило и только вызывает вопросы

----------


## GAK

> Герои предполагаются румынские, а не советские... Румынская Аллея славы.


 Само собой...

----------


## brassl

Читаю и прям вижу Вадима Черного. Вадик это ты?  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> Одесса всегда была грязным городом *где антисанитария стала нормой жалкого быта и убогой жизни*. Единственно что компенсировало эту убогость было *море, которое такое же грязное как и город.*  Туристы ехали в Одесу ради грязного моря, так как дорогие курорты многим были недоступны из-за железного занавеса. 
>  В наше время все поменялось и люди стали умнее. В Одессу не заманишь их. Они в Турции или Египте отдыхают. 
>  Архитектурно Одесса уступает не то что парижам, венам или прагам... но и украинским львовам и черновцам. 
>  Поэтому в обозримом будущем Одессе уже не светит стать местом куда будут ездить массово. Следуя такому раскладу дел, одесситы должны уповать на самих себя.. прекратить надеяться на туристов и самим обустраивать свой город.  развивать порт и все что связано с ним. Город должен стать своего рода донбасом от моря. Промышленным и портовым. Будет хорошо развиты эти отрасли города - будут хорошо жить его жители. 
>  Это новый этап и его должны принять как неизбежный и закономерный исторический процесс. Одессу не строили как туристический центр. 
>  Поэтому, одесситы, засучите рукава и впред за расчистку одесских конюшен. У вас очень много работы - город очищать *от грязи, дерьма, уродства.. снести Молдаванку, пересыпь и прочие убогие трущобы, а на их месте строить удобные дома* из стекло-бетона.. засыпать и забетонировать катакомбы чтобы городские улицы не проваливались.. очистить грязные пляжи и парки.. у вас работы уйма.


 Полностью согласен!!!!!!!!!!! это так и есть ,и скажите что это нет так!!!

----------


## Antique

> Одессу не строили как туристический центр.


 Весь ваш текст - вода. Как пример: "_Одессу не строили как туристический центр._"
99 процентов городов не строили как туристический центр, по этому ваше утверждение не имеет ровным счётом никакого значения, как в прочем и остальное.




> и скажите что это нет так!!!


 Да, я говорю: это не так.

----------


## mlch

Ребята! Не кормите тролля!

----------


## Milkaway

> Читаю и прям вижу Вадима Черного. Вадик это ты?


 ... нет, это не Вадик ... это форумная реинкарнация одного ростовского одессита ... или я ошибаюсь??? ))) ...

----------


## kravshik

> да да да)
> может *ruslanyd* исследование окрестностей закончит и поведет на экскурсию?)


 так и что же это значит,я так думаю надо нам всем изучать вопрос,зачем же ждать когда кто-то что-то разузнает и поведет...

Да и башня возле Б-Фонтанского маяка не может быть башней Ковалевского,вид то в сторону города....

----------


## malyutka_e

> Где это место?


 Это не Одесса. Это больше похоже на Харьков. На Новоаркадиевской дороге трамвайные столбы были другими - такими, как сейчас на Пироговской и на Пр. Шевченко до Семинарской. Не думаю, чтобы на этом участке улицы были одни столбы, а дальше до Аркадии, вдруг, другие. Да и в 1942 году в Одессе были румыны, а не немцы. Эти здания совершенно не соответствуют натуре( проверено). Попробуйте опровергнуть :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

В Харькове к тому времени уже была широкая колея.

----------


## malyutka_e

> В Харькове к тому времени уже была широкая колея.


 По этой фотографии трудно судить о ширине колеи: она далеко и слишком низко снята.

----------


## OMF

Вполне возможно, что это таки Политех, а корпус впереди мог быть разрушен в 44-м, сейчас на его месте новый корпус. Трамвайные столбы такого типа в Одессе были во многих местах, колея явно узкая. Если на то пошло, то в Харькове тоже таких мест нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вполне возможно, что это таки Политех, а корпус впереди мог быть разрушен в 44-м, сейчас на его месте новый корпус. Трамвайные столбы такого типа в Одессе были во многих местах, колея явно узкая. Если на то пошло, то в Харькове тоже таких мест нет.


  Вилами по воде. Не убедительно, хотя админкорпус похож.

----------


## Videlicit

Текст из книги Г-У. Руделя, а где находилась эта взлётная полоса?

"20 марта (1944 г.)после семи вылетов в районы Николаева и Балты я вылетаю со своей эскадрильей в восьмой раз, это наша первая миссия за последние пять дней против Ямпольского моста. Небо ярко синее и можно предположить почти наверняка что после такого длительного перерыва оборона будет существенно усилена зенитными средствами и защитой истребителей. Поскольку летное поле и сама деревня Раховка тонут в грязи, наша истребительная эскадрилья перебазировалась в Одессу, аэродром которой имеет бетонную взлетно посадочную полосу."

----------


## ruslanyd

> Я помню, в парке Шевченко рядом с Аллеей Славы были какие-то черные кресты на боковой аллее. Может туда перенесли останки румын?


 На счёт крестов - не знаю, но левее аллеи начиналось чумное кладбище при карантине и простиралось чуть далее за памятник воинам-интернационалистам
Может быть кресты были как-то связаны с кладбищем?

----------


## ruslanyd

> вот еще фото, здесь лучше видно. Но это ракурс в сторону фонтанки. Получается что мы все здесь ошибались?


 


> А почему все решили, что это башня Ковалевского?


 


> Да и башня возле Б-Фонтанского маяка не может быть башней Ковалевского,вид то в сторону города....


 Сорри за то, что сбил с толку
В *этом* посте не совсем однозначно задал вопрос  :smileflag: 

То, что башня Ковалевского находится на его же участке и её приблизительное расположение на нём - для меня лично уже не вопрос.
То, что возле маяка была еще какая-то башня или труба или ещё что-то,  - тоже факт


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Фото в лучшем разрешении*


И старое повторю



Я лишь поинтересовался на счёт верности информации о месте съёмки *фото Виктора Михайленко*. Мне она показалась схожей со строением возле маяка. Но, похоже, это не так - по масштабу строение явно не дотягивает до 45 метров  :smileflag: 




> Эта башня, возможно, является створом. В городе створами служили колокольни церквей. По ним суда определяли фарватер.


 Дополнительным ориентиром - еще можно предположить
А створами в паре с маяком - нет - слишком маленькая база, что на практике неприменимо из-за больших погрешностей в результате расчётов
Сравните, кстати, с базой у створ на той же карте и с современными створами в том числе

----------


## kravshik

> Это не Одесса. Это больше похоже на Харьков. На Новоаркадиевской дороге трамвайные столбы были другими - такими, как сейчас на Пироговской и на Пр. Шевченко до Семинарской. Не думаю, чтобы на этом участке улицы были одни столбы, а дальше до Аркадии, вдруг, другие. Да и в 1942 году в Одессе были румыны, а не немцы. Эти здания совершенно не соответствуют натуре( проверено). Попробуйте опровергнуть


 подождите,а не могут быть эти дома на 3 ,5 станции Б. Ф,напротив арт училища....пусть и недостроенные....могли же и потом их аркой соединить,там как раз стоят такие дома,сам ввырос в этом районе....они тоже похоже

----------


## visor77

> Текст из книги Г-У. Руделя, а где находилась эта взлётная полоса?
> 
> "20 марта (1944 г.)после семи вылетов в районы Николаева и Балты я вылетаю со своей эскадрильей в восьмой раз, это наша первая миссия за последние пять дней против Ямпольского моста. Небо ярко синее и можно предположить почти наверняка что после такого длительного перерыва оборона будет существенно усилена зенитными средствами и защитой истребителей. Поскольку летное поле и сама деревня Раховка тонут в грязи, наша истребительная эскадрилья перебазировалась в Одессу, аэродром которой имеет бетонную взлетно посадочную полосу."


 Рауховка находится не в 200, а не более, чем в сотне километров от Одессы. Так называлась и называется не деревня, а ж/д станция - от фамилии местного землеврадельца Оттона Рауха. Село называлось "Дымовка" - русская версия названия "Рауховка" ("Rauch" (нем.) - дым).
В качестве военного аэродрома с успехом применялись и дороги, и даже городские улицы. В начале войны советская авиация базировалась на Школьном аэродроме. Собственно, в то время - едва ли не единственный более-менее оборудованный аэродром. Возможно, это о его ВПП идет речь.

----------


## Лысый0

> Рауховка находится не в 200, а не более, чем в сотне километров от Одессы. Так называлась и называется не деревня, а ж/д станция - от фамилии местного землеврадельца Оттона Рауха. Село называлось "Дымовка" - русская версия названия "Рауховка" ("Rauch" (нем.) - дым).
> В качестве военного аэродрома с успехом применялись и дороги, и даже городские улицы. В начале войны советская авиация базировалась на Школьном аэродроме. Собственно, в то время - едва ли не единственный более-менее оборудованный аэродром. Возможно, это о его ВПП идет речь.


 Вы забыли официальный гражданский аэропорт до войны - Старый, не доезжая Двух Столбов (Ленпоселок). Вплоть до 90-х с него осуществлялись все областные рейсы почти во все райцентры.

----------


## Скрытик

В то время Адмиральский проспект использовался в качестве взлетной полосы.

----------


## Лысый0

> В то время Адмиральский проспект использовался в качестве взлетной полосы.


 Только короткое время при обороне...

----------


## Lively

> В то время Адмиральский проспект использовался в качестве взлетной полосы.


 Близко к указанному, но чуть в стороне: Начало полосы - 5-я ст БФ,  во дворе нынешнего здания по Адмиральскому проспекту 1 (9-этажка, при которой был военный универмаг), далее параллельно участку Адмиральского проспекта, в 60 метрах южнее от него,  до Судостроительной; далее прямо, а проспект в этом месте делает резкий поворот. Конец полосы - примерно у перекрестка нынешних ул Павла Шклярука и Неделина, у нынешнего дома по адресу Героев Пограничников 1, грунтовка, всего около 950 м.

----------


## Antique

> подождите,а не могут быть эти дома на 3 ,5 станции Б. Ф,напротив арт училища....пусть и недостроенные....могли же и потом их аркой соединить,там как раз стоят такие дома,сам ввырос в этом районе....они тоже похоже


 Ну есть же снимки Luftwaffe, где ясно видно что было построено к началу войны а что нет. Зачем гадать, кода точно известно какие здания были построены к 1941-му?




> По этой фотографии трудно судить о ширине колеи: она далеко и слишком низко снята.


  С ширинок колеи можно запросто ошибиться, лучше вообще её не учитывать.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------



На фото какой-то вуз или НИИ с общежитием. Корпус Нархоза на Шевченко (я не знаю точного названия ВУЗа в 1930-х) вероятно был неким типовым проектом, по-этому сходство меня не удивляет.




> В то время Адмиральский проспект использовался в качестве взлетной полосы.


 Только тогда проспекта не было.

----------


## mlch

> В то время Адмиральский проспект использовался в качестве взлетной полосы.


  Это была *грунтовая* полоса, построенная в срочном порядке во время обороны. А в приведенной цитате идет речь о бетонке.
Я полагаю, имеется в виду либо Школьный либо Застава. Не знаю только, когда на них был уложен бетон - до войны или после.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Текст из книги Г-У. Руделя, а где находилась эта взлётная полоса?
> "20 марта (1944 г.)после семи вылетов в районы Николаева и Балты я вылетаю со своей эскадрильей в восьмой раз, это наша первая миссия за последние пять дней против Ямпольского моста. Небо ярко синее и можно предположить почти наверняка что после такого длительного перерыва оборона будет существенно усилена зенитными средствами и защитой истребителей. Поскольку летное поле и сама деревня Раховка тонут в грязи, наша истребительная эскадрилья перебазировалась в Одессу, аэродром которой имеет бетонную взлетно посадочную полосу."


 


> Это была *грунтовая* полоса, построенная в срочном порядке во время обороны. А в приведенной цитате идет речь о бетонке.
> Я полагаю, имеется в виду либо Школьный либо Застава. Не знаю только, когда на них был уложен бетон - до войны или после.


 может просто перевод такой, а имелось в виду твёрдое покрытие типа асфальтно-бетонной смеси, кстати на аэрофотосъемки должна была-бы видна эта полоса

----------


## Antique

> может просто перевод такой, а имелось в виду твёрдое покрытие типа асфальтно-бетонной смеси, кстати на аэрофотосъемки должна была-бы видна эта полоса


 На 5-й станции был резервный аэродром оборудованный на скорую руку во время войны, так как основной аэродром с некоторого момента находился либо за линией фронта, либо рядом (тут я не помню, хотя не суть важно). А речь в книге, очевидно, про основной, местоположение которого мне не известно.

Возможно не было единого аэродрома, так существует тема "Одесские аэродромы?" в которой упомянуто несколько аэродромов, но без точного их расположения.

Бетонная полоса должна была быть на военном аэродроме предназначенном для базирования бомбардировочной авиации. Так как Рудель был пилотом Stuka, то вероятно был отправлен как раз на такой аэродром.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> На 5-й станции был резервный аэродром оборудованный на скорую руку во время войны, так как основной аэродром с некоторого момента находился либо за линией фронта, либо рядом (тут я не помню, хотя не суть важно). А речь в книге, очевидно, про основной, местоположение которого мне не известно.
> Возможно не было единого аэродрома, так существует тема "Одесские аэродромы?" в которой упомянуто несколько аэродромов, но без точного их расположения.
> Бетонная полоса должна была быть на военном аэродроме предназначенном для базирования бомбардировочной авиации. Так как Рудель был пилотом Stuka, то вероятно был отправлен как раз на такой аэродром.


 Его Штука была на аэродроме в Рауховке, в Одессе базировались истребители. Кстати Рудель вылетал из Одессы для награждения перед самым бегством немцев из Одессы.
он пишет 
"Тем временем отовсюду поступают  поздравительные  телеграммы,  даже  от членов правительства. Предстоит тяжелая борьба,  чтобы  добиться разрешения летать.  Мысль о том, что мои товарищи готовятся к новому полету, а я  должен следовать в Одессу, расстраивает меня, я чувствуя себя каким-то прокаженным. Это дополнение к награде  приводит  меня  в  уныние  и  сводит  к  нулю  все удовольствие от сознания того, что мои  достижения  получили  такое  высокое признание. В Одессе я не  узнаю  ничего  нового,  только  то,  что  мне  уже известно и о чем бы я хотел слышать. Я рассеянно  слушаю  поздравления,  мои мысли с моими боевыми товарищами, которые могут ни о  чем  не  заботиться  и продолжать  летать.  Я  завидую  им.  Я  должен  немедленно  проследовать  в штаб-квартиру фюрера, чтобы тот  лично  наградил  меня  Бриллиантами.  После остановки в Тирасполе мы пересаживаемся на Ю-87 - если бы только Хеншель был со  мной,  сейчас  позади  меня  сидит  Ротман.   Мы   летим   по   маршруту Фокшаны-Бухарест-Белград-Кечкемет-Вена-Зальцбург."

----------


## GAK

> На счёт крестов - не знаю, но левее аллеи начиналось чумное кладбище при карантине и простиралось чуть далее за памятник воинам-интернационалистам
> Может быть кресты были как-то связаны с кладбищем?


 Живу рядом 53 года из 66-ти, не видел никогда там крестов - нсть только памятник афганцам и три бедонные тумбы для непостроенного аттракциона.
О каких крестах речь?

----------


## GAK

> Весь ваш текст - вода. Как пример: "_Одессу не строили как туристический центр._"
> 99 процентов городов не строили как туристический центр, по этому ваше утверждение не имеет ровным счётом никакого значения, как в прочем и остальное.
> 
> Да, я говорю: это не так.


 Ув. Antique, полностью и абсолютно согласен! Да и просто неприлично указывать  ХОЗЯЕВАМ на ИХ проблемы быта. Видим их не хуже гостей.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Живу рядом 53 года из 66-ти, не видел никогда там крестов - нсть только памятник афганцам и три бедонные тумбы для непостроенного аттракциона.
> О каких крестах речь?


 Это вопрос не ко мне, а к Faizul Ahmad 



> Я помню, в парке Шевченко рядом с Аллеей Славы были какие-то черные кресты на боковой аллее. Может туда перенесли останки румын?


 Я лишь упомянул у существовании кладбища и возможной связи, если кресты когда-то имели место быть

----------


## Jorjic

Нашлась еще одна остановочка - http://dumskaya.net/news/gorodskaya-arheologiya-novejshego-vremeni-najden-025011/

----------


## Antique

> Нашлась еще одна остановочка - http://dumskaya.net/news/gorodskaya-arheologiya-novejshego-vremeni-najden-025011/


 Гм ,о ней давно известно. На данном форуме она кажется ещё в 2010 году упоминалась и приводились фотографии. Очень смешно читать эту статью с пометкой Эксклюзив, когда фотографии и прочие сведения давным давно есть в сети Интернет.

Заголовок в стиле желтушной прессы: "Как в Одессе живут на трамвайных остановках " совершенно не соответствует содержанию - не показан быт жилища, не взято интервью у жителей. Возможноэто вообще не жильё, а просто подсобка.

Невысок уровень Думской - осведомленность не выше уровня социальных групп, автор текста, автор фотографий и ссылка на фотографии в Фэйсбуке не указаны. А вдруг эти фотографии просто украдены у участника с Фэйсбука?

----------


## OMF

Текст и большинство фотографий взяты с моей "Одессы на колесах", но надо отдать должное, текст не просто тупо скопирован, а литературно изложен (у меня на сайте просто сухие факты). К Facebook все неподписанные фотографии не имеют отношения.

----------


## mlch

> Гм ,о ней давно известно. На данном форуме она кажется ещё в 2010 году упоминалась и приводились фотографии. Очень смешно читать эту статью с пометкой Эксклюзив, когда фотографии и прочие сведения давным давно есть в сети Интернет.
> 
> Заголовок в стиле желтушной прессы: "Как в Одессе живут на трамвайных остановках " совершенно не соответствует содержанию - не показан быт жилища, не взято интервью у жителей. Возможноэто вообще не жильё, а просто подсобка.
> 
> Невысок уровень Думской - осведомленность не выше уровня социальных групп, автор текста, автор фотографий и ссылка на фотографии в Фэйсбуке не указаны. А вдруг эти фотографии просто украдены у участника с Фэйсбука?


 Заметка вполне соответствует профессиональному уровню наших "местечковых" СМИ.  На троечку. 
Остается только радоваться, что трамвай с троллейбусом не перепутали. И не приписали себе "открытие"  :smileflag: 
Такое, к сожалению, тоже встречается.

----------


## Jorjic

Наверное, вы все правы. И вдвойне были бы правы, если бы Думская был специализированный краеведческий сайт. 
Большинство информации Думской - для чайников. И я считаю, что это очень правильно. Я, например, так сходу не нашел этих фотографий. И не вижу ничего дурного в том, что те, кто их не видел и не знает о существовании этой остановки, узнает о них. 
Ну, а форма подачи... По нынешним временам вполне.

----------


## mlch

> Наверное, вы все правы. И вдвойне были бы правы, если бы Думская был специализированный краеведческий сайт. 
> Большинство информации Думской - для чайников. И я считаю, что это очень правильно. Я, например, так сходу не нашел этих фотографий. И не вижу ничего дурного в том, что те, кто их не видел и не знает о существовании этой остановки, узнает о них. 
> Ну, а форма подачи... *По нынешним временам вполне*.


 Согласен. Какие времена - такие и специалисты. К сожалению, относится не только к журналистике.

----------


## Antique

> Наверное, вы все правы. И вдвойне были бы правы, если бы Думская был специализированный краеведческий сайт.


 Ну вот например в Киеве обычные местные новостные  сайты тоже публикуют краеведческие статьи, но вот до халтуры не часто опускаются и не перепечатывают новости и не компилируют материал из интернета, а привлекают к делу специалиста знакомого с архивом (своего или договариваются с кем-то из известных краеведов). Халтура конечно тоже встречается, но это не является тенденцией. Качество не должно зависеть от тематики.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Гм ,о ней давно известно. На данном форуме она кажется ещё в 2010 году упоминалась и приводились фотографии. Очень смешно читать эту статью с пометкой Эксклюзив, когда фотографии и прочие сведения давным давно есть в сети Интернет.
> 
> Заголовок в стиле желтушной прессы: "Как в Одессе живут на трамвайных остановках " совершенно не соответствует содержанию - не показан быт жилища, не взято интервью у жителей. Возможноэто вообще не жильё, а просто подсобка.
> 
> Невысок уровень Думской - осведомленность не выше уровня социальных групп, автор текста, автор фотографий и ссылка на фотографии в Фэйсбуке не указаны. А вдруг эти фотографии просто украдены у участника с Фэйсбука?


 Думская любит тырить чужие фото , не указывая автора. Каковы хозяева ресурса (ворьё), такова и челядь




> Текст и большинство фотографий взяты с моей "Одессы на колесах", но надо отдать должное, текст не просто тупо скопирован, а литературно изложен (у меня на сайте просто сухие факты). К Facebook все неподписанные фотографии не имеют отношения.


 неужели им сложно было указать источники информации?  и  все были бы довольны

----------


## Milkaway

... друзья, подскажите, кто знает точно - сколько в Одессе памятников истории и архитектуры Национального значения ...

----------


## visor77

> ... друзья, подскажите, кто знает точно - сколько в Одессе памятников истории и архитектуры Национального значения ...


 http://www.odessa.ua/monuments/cultural/

----------


## SaMoVar

Точно не подскажем - список постоянно урезается.

----------


## Antique

> Точно не подскажем - список постоянно урезается.


 А какие памятники национального значения были исключены из списка? Я таких случаев не припомню.




> ... друзья, подскажите, кто знает точно - сколько в Одессе памятников истории и архитектуры Национального значения ...


  40 позиций и два комплекса: дворцы Толстого и Воронцова. В дворце Воронцова комплекс состоит из трёх объектов охраны, дворец толстого с галереей внесён одним объектом.

Все объекты кроме трёх были внесены ещё в 60-70-х годах, а могила Костанди, памятники Пушкину и Филатову были внесены в 1990-х годах.

----------


## SaMoVar

Ах, НАЦИОНАЛЬНОГО))) Невнимательно читал. Местного выкашивают.

----------


## Milkaway

> Ах, НАЦИОНАЛЬНОГО))) Невнимательно читал. Местного выкашивают.


 ... задала вопрос не случайно ( возник небольшой спор о Карантинной стене в парке Шевченко ), но нигде полного списка  НАЦИОНАЛЬНОГО найти не могу, но если кто-то сможет перечислить объекты, входящие в этот список - буду очень благодарна!!!

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну вот например в Киеве обычные местные новостные  сайты тоже публикуют краеведческие статьи, но вот до халтуры не часто опускаются и не перепечатывают новости и не компилируют материал из интернета, а привлекают к делу специалиста знакомого с архивом (своего или договариваются с кем-то из известных краеведов). Халтура конечно тоже встречается, но это не является тенденцией. Качество не должно зависеть от тематики.


 Может быть в Киеве обычные новостные сайты и публикуют работы (полагаю за бесценок, денег у них вряд ли много), являющиеся своего рода научной работой. Ну, так это ж в Киеве. Во всем остальном мире, я полагаю, 99% процентов информации в рядовых СМИ вторичны.  
Простите великодушно, но не могу взять в толк в чем "халтура" этого материала. Повторяю, он не претендует на научную ценность. Он просто сообщает неосведомленному человеку некий факт (замечу, достоверный). Согласен, информация отнюдь не полная, но она на это и не претендует. Единственная реальная претензия - отсутствие ссылок на источники фотографий. Но сейчас все "так носят". Да и уникальных фотографий там, вроде, нет. Можно самому пойти и сфотографировать. А копию достаточно редкого фото с трамваем в Аркадии при определенном везении купить на Староконке.

----------


## Antique

> ... задала вопрос не случайно ( возник небольшой спор о Карантинной стене в парке Шевченко ), но нигде полного списка  НАЦИОНАЛЬНОГО найти не могу, но если кто-то сможет перечислить объекты, входящие в этот список - буду очень благодарна!!!


 А чем этот не полный (первая ссылка на странице - документ PerelikPam09.doc) , к тому же там есть аркада карантина, её охранный номер: 558.

----------


## Jorjic

> А чем этот  (первая ссылка на странице - документ PerelikPam09.doc)не полный, к тому же там есть аркада карантина, ей охранный номер 558.


 Я так понимаю, что есть иерархия памятников. Вопрос именно в этом. Если памятник местного значения, его скоммуниздить значительно легче. А национального тоже можно, но уже подороже станет.

----------


## Milkaway

> А чем этот  (первая ссылка на странице - документ PerelikPam09.doc)не полный, к тому же там есть аркада карантина, ей охранный номер 558.


 ... Вот спасибо!!! ... ПРОГЛЯДЕЛА !!! ))) ...

----------


## Antique

> Может быть в Киеве обычные новостные сайты и публикуют работы (полагаю за бесценок, денег у них вряд ли много), являющиеся своего рода научной работой. Ну, так это ж в Киеве. Во всем остальном мире, я полагаю, 99% процентов информации в рядовых СМИ вторичны.


  Думаете за статьи в Клубе Одесситов много платят? И были же неплохие публикации в Вечерней Одессе.




> Простите великодушно, но не могу взять в толк в чем "халтура" этого материала. Повторяю, он не претендует на научную ценность. Он просто сообщает неосведомленному человеку некий факт (замечу, достоверный). Согласен, информация отнюдь не полная, но она на это и не претендует. Единственная реальная претензия - отсутствие ссылок на источники фотографий. Но сейчас все "так носят". Да и уникальных фотографий там, вроде, нет. Можно самому пойти и сфотографировать. А копию достаточно редкого фото с трамваем в Аркадии при определенном везении купить на Староконке.


 Статья подана как новость, сенсация. Это довольно красноречивый признак жёлтой прессы - выдавать известные или не очень известные факты за сенсацию. И собственно по поводу останвки только несколько слов, а остальной текст - вода (текст не по теме "новости") призванная заполнить пространство между фотографиями. Всё это подано на уровне разговора дяди Васи с дядей Петей.

----------


## brassl

Но ссылку, по фото, на Стори поставили, что не так уж часто бывает  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> ... И были же неплохие публикации в Вечерней Одессе.


 Конечно, были. И даже очень неплохие. Но были и очень обыкновенные (я говорю не о форме, а о содержании). Ну а об оплате в то время говорить не стоит.



> ...Статья подана как новость, сенсация. Это довольно красноречивый признак жёлтой прессы - выдавать известные или не очень известные факты за сенсацию. И собственно по поводу остановки только несколько слов, а остальной текст - вода (текст не по теме "новости"), призванная заполнить пространство между фотографиями. Всё это подано на уровне разговора дяди Васи с дядей Петей.


 Если желтизна определяется только по этому признаку, я бы на месте ребят не очень обиделся. Ну и потом, известные и не очень (кто определял?) известные факты - две большие разницы.
Текст не по теме "новости"? Так у них очень много текстов вовсе не по новостной теме, и, например, мне они наиболее интересны. Их зарисовки "с мест" общеизвестные для тех, кто в теме, и почти неизвестные для большинства.
Да, это именно разговор дяди Васи с дядей Петей, из которого многие дяди и тети узнают для себя много интересного. А форма не обязывает к очень уж большой строгости подачи материала.
Я в общем-то и влез в этот разговор именно потому, что в числе этих дядей оказался я, мне это было интересно , и я им благодарен.

----------


## OMF

> Но ссылку, по фото, на Стори поставили, что не так уж часто бывает


 На одни фото ссылки есть, на другие - нет. Была бы ссылка на мой сайт, так зашли бы и увидели фото ВСЕХ бельгийских остановок. Что же касается материала, то павильон на 9-й станции не более заметен, чем работающий по назначению(!) такой же на 8-й, или на 14-й, или на 15-й, или у монастыря. А вот мимо павильона на Долгой я наверное 20 лет ходил на пляж, но о том, что это бельгийский павильон догадался только в "сознательном" возрасте...

----------


## Roma Ivanoff

Эти павильоны точно строила бельгийская компания, что прокладывала линии трамвая (то есть все они построены до революции)? Интересно - а инженеры этой компании повлияли как-то на конструктивные особенности так называемых "бельгиек" - домов в стиле модерн - где в районе ванных комнат используются перекрытия из кирпича вверх торцами между металлическими двутаврами..?

----------


## Trs

Эти павильоны строить субподрядом могла любая компания по заказу Анонимного Бельгийского Общества Одесских Трамваев по проектам А. Б. Минкуса и др. одесских арх-ров, занимавшихся инфраструктурой строящейся трамвайной системы.

----------


## Jorjic

> На одни фото ссылки есть, на другие - нет. Была бы ссылка на мой сайт, так зашли бы и увидели фото ВСЕХ бельгийских остановок...


 Кстати, ссылка на остановки на Вашем сайте не работает. Или я где-то не там ищу?

----------


## Antique

> Эти павильоны точно строила бельгийская компания, что прокладывала линии трамвая (то есть все они построены до революции)? Интересно - а инженеры этой компании повлияли как-то на конструктивные особенности так называемых "бельгиек" - домов в стиле модерн - где в районе ванных комнат используются перекрытия из кирпича вверх торцами между металлическими двутаврами..?


 Вы думаете, что одесские инженеры сидели как в каменном веке и новые технологии приносили на своих стопах заезжие техники?
В те времена не составляло труда выписать из заграницы профильные журналы или выехать за границу для ознакомления с последними технологиями. Польза от инженеров бельгийского общества заключалась в их знании специфики обустройства трамвайной инфраструктуры.




> Эти павильоны строить субподрядом могла любая компания по заказу Анонимного Бельгийского Общества Одесских Трамваев по проектам А. Б. Минкуса и др. одесских арх-ров, занимавшихся инфраструктурой строящейся трамвайной системы.


 Ну судя по Пилявскому павильоны сооружались под надзором Л.Б. Белкина. Тот который расположен в Аркадии возможно сооружал Ландесман. А вот большой вопрос, кто разработал эскизный проект по которому появилось большинство типов. Может минкус ,а может и Бельгийское общество постаралось. Можно же разработать некий абстрактный павильон (эскиз) на основе которого можно составлять проекты. Касательно павильона в Аркадии или моста не ясна роль Безчастнова и Ландесмана. К примеру, у Бельгийского общества есть эскиз моста, но нужен же инженер, который этот мост начертит сообразно размерам конкретной балки, насколько я понимаю, М.Ф. Безчастнов и занимался такими сугубо тезническими вещами, Ландесман тоже нередко занимался только техническими вопросами.




> Если желтизна определяется только по этому признаку, я бы на месте ребят не очень обиделся.


 Действительно, чего уж обижаться, они за сплетнично-деревенский формат своего ресурса прекрасно всё знают




> Ну и потом, известные и не очень (кто определял?) известные факты - две большие разницы.
> Текст не по теме "новости"? Так у них очень много текстов вовсе не по новостной теме, и, например, мне они наиболее интересны.


 Я имел ввиду, что тема ,которую определяет заголовок занимает в тексте очень незначительную долю - это желтизна. Ведь можно было просто написать статью про павильоны, где без показного апломба упомянуть павильон в Чубаевке, причём такая публикация не должна быть связана с событиями в социальных сетях, это не то место откуда любой уважающий себя ресурс может черпать новостную информацию.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну Думская довольно сильно поменялась в последнее время. Сам ругал их за отсутствие ссылок на источники информации, но теперь все чаще приводят. Хотя дергать их, как в случае с сайтом ОМФ нужно.
Кроме того они начинают и сами давать  интересные статьи. Например о глубинке Одесской области и т.п.

----------


## Грачиков

> Нашлась еще одна остановочка - http://dumskaya.net/news/gorodskaya-arheologiya-novejshego-vremeni-najden-025011/


  И ещё одна трамвайная станция.но где? Снимок не мой.

----------


## Roma Ivanoff

> А вот большой вопрос, кто разработал эскизный проект по которому появилось большинство типов. Может минкус ,а может и Бельгийское общество постаралось. Можно же разработать некий абстрактный павильон (эскиз) на основе которого можно составлять проекты.


 Родина стиля модерн в архитектуре - Бельгия, Брюссель - Первое здание в стиле модерн построил архитектор Виктор Орта в Брюсселе в 1893 г . Все остановки - и побольше и поменьше в одном стиле - модерн -  и в одной стилистике - чувствуется что или был типовой проект который разрабатывался в вариантах или почерк одного проектировщика

----------


## Antique

> Родина стиля модерн в архитектуре - Бельгия, Брюссель - Первое здание в стиле модерн построил архитектор Виктор Орта в Брюсселе в 1893 г .


 Но это в 1893-м году. Буквально через пару лет появились школы модерна и в других странах, по этому данный факт к остановкам отношения не имеет. Но тут необходимо обратить внимание на то, что остановки всё же проектировались под влиянием бельгийской школы, а это наталкивает на размышления.





> Все остановки - и побольше и поменьше в одном стиле - модерн


 Ну а в каком же ещё? Модерн был основным стилем начала века. Странно, если бы они были сооружены в ретроспективном стиле ХІХ века.

К тому же конструкция имеет к стилю косвенное отношение. С применением новейших технологий можно строить практически в любом стиле. К примеру Новая биржа выполнена в эклектичном стиле, но не смотря на это имеет бетонный купол и руст, облицовку плиткой.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Это вопрос не ко мне, а к Faizul Ahmad 
> 
> 
> Я лишь упомянул у существовании кладбища и возможной связи, если кресты когда-то имели место быть


 Может и не кресты, но какой-то памятный знак там точно был. На аллее параллельной Аллее Славы. И знак этот точно относился к румынам или немцам. Скорее всего, его установили, а затем сняли.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 5861265 И ещё одна трамвайная станция.но где? Снимок не мой.


 Возможно Куликово поле.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вложение 5861265 И ещё одна трамвайная станция.но где? Снимок не мой.


 Греческая площадь.

----------


## Trs

Предполагаю Куликовое поле. Не Греческая. Такая же была на 16-й Фонтана, но дом сзади не совпадает.

----------


## OMF

> Кстати, ссылка на остановки на Вашем сайте не работает. Или я где-то не там ищу?


 Уже исправил

----------


## SaMoVar

Было?

----------


## феерический

> Предполагаю Куликовое поле. Не Греческая. Такая же была на 16-й Фонтана, но дом сзади не совпадает.


 A я сразу подумал на Французский бульвар, район санатория Россия. Но задний фон не совпадает.

----------


## Lively

> Вложение 5861265 И ещё одна трамвайная станция.но где? Снимок не мой.


  А не Парк Шевченко ли это? Во время Юморины?

----------


## mlch

> Было?


 Я выкладывал пару лет назад. Если кому надо в большем разрешении и без клякс - давайте e-mail в личку.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Я выкладывал пару лет назад. Если кому надо в большем разрешении и без клякс - давайте e-mail в личку.


 Я с удовольствием приму в личку. А где это, я что-то не узнаю?

----------


## Antique

> А где это, я что-то не узнаю?


 Михайловская площадь (Парк Шевченко). В центре Архангело-Михайловский монастырь.

----------


## OMF

> Предполагаю Куликовое поле. Не Греческая. Такая же была на 16-й Фонтана, но дом сзади не совпадает.


 Это таки Куликово Поле. На фото вагона 110  хорошо видно его правую часть.

----------


## Скрытик

Но на Куликовом не было зданий в такой близости.

----------


## Antique

> Но на Куликовом не было зданий в такой близости.


 Смотря на каком фокусном расстоянии снимать. Это должно быть Павловские дешёвые квартиры.

----------


## Скрытик

Павловские за спиной мне кажется.

----------


## brassl



----------


## mlch

> Я с удовольствием приму в личку. А где это, я что-то не узнаю?


  Вы не поняли.  :smileflag: 
Скиньте *мне в личку* Ваш e-mail и я Вам на него отправлю файл. Размер файла больше 4-х Мегабайт.

----------


## Грачиков

Это не Куликовое поле.  в здании на которое вы указали  и сегодня стоит на том же месте,правда в нём уже находится частная хим чистка или что то вроде этого.

----------


## mlch

Поддержу версию Куликова поля. Сегодняшний адрес - Итальянский бульвар 15. Перестроено до полной неузнаваемости под химчистку "Акватех"

----------


## mlch

> Павловские за спиной мне кажется.


 Нет. За спиной - Итальянский бульвар.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Нет. За спиной - Итальянский бульвар.


 Как же так, за спиной? Итальянский бульвар проходит слева на снимке и идет в сторону моря.

----------


## SaMoVar

Если Куликово поле - то на заднем плане Итальянский бульвар, 11.

----------


## OMF

Грузовик едет по Итальянскому б-ру в сторону вокзала.

----------


## mlch

> Грузовик едет по Итальянскому б-ру в сторону вокзала.


 Именно!

----------


## mlch

> Если Куликово поле - то на заднем плане Итальянский бульвар, 11.


 Нет. Павловские здания.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Нет. Павловские здания.


 Так я это и подразумевал, что они на заднем плане, когда говорил что Итальянский бульвар слева.

----------


## SaMoVar

Если так смотреть - то павловский дом. Определились)))

----------


## SaMoVar

http://lingvik.livejournal.com/7962.html
1933 год. Жорж Сименон в Одессе.
Малютка_и там был уже)))

----------


## Скрытик

> http://lingvik.livejournal.com/7962.html
> 1933 год. Жорж Сименон в Одессе.
> Малютка_и там был уже)))


  3 года как на Стори  :smileflag: 
http://odessastory.info/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=53

----------


## SaMoVar

Фильм бы выложить...

----------


## brassl



----------


## malyutka_e

> http://lingvik.livejournal.com/7962.html
> 1933 год. Жорж Сименон в Одессе.
> Малютка_и там был уже)))


  Не понял...

----------


## mlch

> Так я это и подразумевал, что они на заднем плане, когда говорил что Итальянский бульвар слева.


 Экий Вы....  :smileflag: 

Так понятнее?

Получилось, что Итальянский не сзади, а прямо под ногами у фотографа. 
Можно, конечно сказать, что и слева. Но тогда и справа - тоже.  :smileflag:

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Экий Вы.... 
> 
> Так понятнее?
> Получилось, что Итальянский не сзади, а прямо под ногами у фотографа. 
> Можно, конечно сказать, что и слева. Но тогда и справа - тоже.


 Экий я... ? Смелее...  :smileflag:  Впрочем, можно и в личное сообщение.

Вобщем, с фото мы разобрались надолго.

Ценю Ваше потраченное на карту время.

----------


## Лысый0

*Вот и подкрался маленький пушной зверек (*

Бывший Дом русского технического общества будет продан на аукционе
   14.03.2013 г. 13:02

Об этом сообщил председатель Одесского облсовета Николай Пундик.
Дом русского технического общества, который расположен на улице Княжеской, 1а, начал строиться в 1882 году. За свою более чем столетнюю историю в здании располагались химико-радиологический институт, южнорусское научно-техническое общество, кафедры мединститута. С 1988 года здание не эксплуатировалось, но было на балансе области и на него выделялись деньги из бюджета. Здание является памятником архитектуры.
"В 2007 году прежнее руководство города абсолютно незаконно выписало свидетельство права собственности на город. Получилась правовая коллизия: с одной стороны областной совет, в перечне которого находилось это здание, не мог выделить никаких средств на содержание, с другой стороны, городской совет не давал никаких средств на содержание и поддержание в надлежащем виде. На сегодняшний день это 680 метров квадратных фактически разрушенного здания. Осталось 3 стены и кусок крыши", - отметил Николай Пундик.
По его словам, в 2012 год облсовет выиграл суды и вернул право собственности. Но денег на его восстановление в бюджете нет. И на данный момент здание, требующее незамедлительного ремонта, было решено внести в перечень приватизации и продать на аукционе.
"Есть желающие купить здание. Условие только одно: восстановить здание, чтобы потомки имели возможность им любоваться. Но кроме джентльменских договоренностей и обещаний людей законодательно обязать их нельзя. Можно прописать документ, какой-то протокол, но в сами условия продажи мы его вставить не можем", - подчеркнул Николай Пундик, отметив, что минимальная сумма восстановления составляет несколько миллионов американских долларов.
"Статус памятника архитектуры после продажи однозначно сохранится. На данный момент производится независимая оценка экспертами. После этого объект будет выноситься на аукцион, причем принять участие может каждый желающий. В начале апреля уже будет определена сумма", - рассказал начальник управления по имущественным отношениям Одесского облсовета Алексей Еремица.

----------


## феерический

Мировое правительство и члены массонских организаций просто обязаны вмешаться и защитить это здание!
На этом доме больше массонских символов чем на долларе.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Люди, я понимаю, что этот вопрос тут не в тему, но я не знаю, где спросить...Проезжала недавно мимо разноцветного новостроя (который за мостом в сторону выезда на Киевскую трассу, и на глаза попалсь здание с надписью "молельный дом", чьих он будет, кто-то в курсе?

----------


## Torry Kratch

> "молельный дом", чьих он будет, кто-то в курсе?


 Если сразу за еврейским кладбищем, но по другой стороне дороги , то --- *штундов* (их много на Кривой балке). ).

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Если сразу за еврейским кладбищем, но по другой стороне дороги , то --- *штундов* (их много на Кривой балке). ).


 не, недоезжая кладбища. Там ещё другой новострой, то ли лотос, то ли что-то подобное...

----------


## job2001

Меньше Барселоны, но больше Мюнхена и Дрездена

----------


## Videlicit

почему так мало ... всего 180 000

----------


## VicTur

> Фильм бы выложить...


 На самом деле в фильме Одессе посвящено всего несколько минут.

----------


## ruslanyd

> почему так мало ... всего 180 000


 Мало для города, которому было всего 80 с лишним лет? о_О
В том же Риме - 244 тысячи
В Москве - 600 тысяч

----------


## mlch

> почему так мало ... всего 180 000


 Так это примерно в 1870-м.
По официальной хронике в 1866 было 119 400, а в 1873 - 193 513.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Так это примерно в 1870-м.
> По официальной хронике в 1866 было 119 400, а в 1873 - 193 513.


 Статистика за 1877 год
Источник: *Семейный иллюстрированный Календарь на 1878 год*

Там и другие интересные цифири имеются  :smileflag: 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Как пример*
*Средняя продолжительность жизни*

Норвегия - 44 года
Россия - 42 года
Англия - 37
Франция - 40
Австрия - 28
Италия - 31
Германия - 32
Голландия - 35

Величины-то нормальные для тех времен, но для меня было сюрпризом их соотношение против современных :(

----------


## malyutka_e

http://dumskaya.net/news/pokraschennya-fotoreportag-024901/

----------


## Alinois

> http://dumskaya.net/news/pokraschennya-fotoreportag-024901/


 лет через {...}-адцать как поползет дружно ЭТО ВСЕ НОВОСТРОЕНИЕ в славное Черное море...:
ЕЩЕ ОБ ИСТОРИИ ОДЕССКИХ ОПОЛЗНЕЙ 
Но "дуракам закон не писан" - даже геофизический... лишь бы устроиться поближе   к кромке моря.

----------


## Jorjic

> http://dumskaya.net/news/pokraschennya-fotoreportag-024901/


 А что, даже красиво на первый взгляд. Не стреляйте в форумчанина, я скажу, как умею. 
90% (примерно) того, что показано, не вызывают у меня явных отрицательных эмоций. По внешним признакам нечто такое уже было - дома, дачи, имения. Поменялась власть, пришло другое понимание. Дачи, дома, превратились в санатории для трудящихся. Худо-бедно чего-то достроили. Иногда удачно, чаще неудачно. Опять поменялась власть, начали все делить по другой справедливости. Стали исчезать санатории, появились дачи, дома имения. Опять поменяется власть (это дерьмо не может выжить), но из этих убогих строений санаториев и домов отдыха не получится. Получатся коммунальные квартиры, а в бассейнах будут солить капусту и огурцы.
А вот то, что изваяно у самого моря и на склонах - это хамство, которому ни оправдания, ни примеров в предыдущей истории нет.
Это очень конспективно, но общий смысл такой.

----------


## malyutka_e

Где это здание? Слева даже видна старая одесская табличка с названием улицы и номера, но прочитать ее невозможно.

----------


## Good++++

> Где это здание? Слева даже видна старая одесская табличка с названием улицы и номера, но прочитать ее невозможно.


  уже обсуждали... Александровский проспект угол Жуковского
П.С. Тема становится скучноватой... Одно и тоже по три раза "поднимается", всем лень в архив заглянуть...  



> Александровский пр-т угол Жуковского, а на заднем плане видно пожарную каланчу.


 Тогда серия румынских фотографий была еще без водяного знака (сохранены на одессастори).

----------


## malyutka_e

> П.С. Тема становится скучноватой... Одно и тоже по три раза "поднимается", всем лень в архив заглянуть...


 Тогда такое, в архиве точно нет :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Тогда такое, в архиве точно нет


 Спасибо! А из какого это справочника?

----------


## GAK

> http://dumskaya.net/news/pokraschennya-fotoreportag-024901/


 Последнее фото где сделано?

----------


## Дан-ная

> *Вот и подкрался маленький пушной зверек (*
> 
> Бывший Дом русского технического общества будет продан на аукционе
>    14.03.2013 г. 13:02
> 
> Об этом сообщил председатель Одесского облсовета Николай Пундик.
> Дом русского технического общества, который расположен на улице Княжеской, 1а, начал строиться в 1882 году. За свою более чем столетнюю историю в здании располагались химико-радиологический институт, южнорусское научно-техническое общество, кафедры мединститута. С 1988 года здание не эксплуатировалось, но было на балансе области и на него выделялись деньги из бюджета. Здание является памятником архитектуры.
> "В 2007 году прежнее руководство города абсолютно незаконно выписало свидетельство права собственности на город. Получилась правовая коллизия: с одной стороны областной совет, в перечне которого находилось это здание, не мог выделить никаких средств на содержание, с другой стороны, городской совет не давал никаких средств на содержание и поддержание в надлежащем виде. На сегодняшний день это 680 метров квадратных фактически разрушенного здания. Осталось 3 стены и кусок крыши", - отметил Николай Пундик.
> По его словам, в 2012 год облсовет выиграл суды и вернул право собственности. Но денег на его восстановление в бюджете нет. И на данный момент здание, требующее незамедлительного ремонта, было решено внести в перечень приватизации и продать на аукционе.
> ...


 мародеры, ни чего святого.

----------


## Jorjic

> Последнее фото где сделано?


 С той же точки, что и предпоследнее. Только с увеличением.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Последнее фото где сделано?


 с пароплана над 10 Фонтана

----------


## job2001

А вот это не имеет никакого отношения к бельгийским трамваям? Не знаю почему, навеяло
http://goo.gl/maps/JLXuc

и второй вопрос - что было здесь до исторического материализма, в советское время
http://goo.gl/maps/Ri0pq

----------


## Antique

> мародеры, ни чего святого.


 Не вижу ничего плохого в продаже, как таковой. Государство также способно испортить здание нелепым восстановлением как и частник. Если здание продадут и восстановят хотя бы наружные фасады, то будет уже неплохо. Интерьеры уже не спасти, там остались считанные фрагменты. Хотя можно воссоздать интерьеры, как это  сделали в Оперном, но это лучше оставить потомкам, спустя 200 лет может и восстановят.

----------


## Лысый0

> Не вижу ничего плохого в продаже, как таковой. Государство также способно испортить здание нелепым восстановлением как и частник. Если здание продадут и восстановят хотя бы наружные фасады, то будет уже неплохо.


 Вы что, не поняли намек, что при продаже не будет никаких требований к сохранению. Снесут к чертовой матери и башню влепят.

----------


## Antique

> Вы что, не поняли намек, что при продаже не будет никаких требований к сохранению. Снесут к чертовой матери и башню влепят.


 ну не обязательно. Скорее покупателей не найдётся. Или кто-то выкупит и будет ждать пока оно рухнет. Так оно и во владении государства так же рухнет, а землю после обрушения выкупят.

Это не дом Руссова, который начал гореть и разрушаться после продажи, тут здание уже разрушается.

----------


## Дан-ная

> Не вижу ничего плохого в продаже, как таковой. Государство также способно испортить здание нелепым восстановлением как и частник. Если здание продадут и восстановят хотя бы наружные фасады, то будет уже неплохо. Интерьеры уже не спасти, там остались считанные фрагменты. Хотя можно воссоздать интерьеры, как это  сделали в Оперном, но это лучше оставить потомкам, спустя 200 лет может и восстановят.


  Я имела ввиду всех: и тех, по чьей вине это здание и другие в Одессе пришли в полнейший упадок и тех, кто сейчас торгует зданиями -лицом Одессы. Больше чем уверена, что  продавцы не надеются на восстановление здания, и абсолютно уверена, что покупатель, покупая здание, *НЕ* будет восстанавливать наружные фасады. Хотя, если новый владелиц культурный и порядочный человек, то Бог ему в помощь.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Спасибо! А из какого это справочника?


 Старые запасы...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> уже обсуждали... Александровский проспект угол Жуковского
> П.С. Тема становится скучноватой... Одно и тоже по три раза "поднимается", всем лень в архив заглянуть...


 Мы должны понимать, что когда теме идет шестой год и в ней больше 20,000 постов повторы неизбежны.

Тема продолжает жить, поскольку ресурс ее еще не исчерпан и есть люди неравнодушные к истории Одессы.

----------


## Дан-ная

> Мы должны понимать, что когда теме идет шестой год и в ней больше 20,000 постов повторы неизбежны.
> 
> Тема продолжает жить, поскольку ресурс ее еще не исчерпан и есть люди неравнодушные к истории Одессы.


 100%. Не у каждого есть время полностью просматривать тему и архивы с фото, но, заходя сюда изредка или каждый день,  у интересующихся есть возможность приобщаться к истории города. Повторы не страшны, это неизбежно, тем более, что для посетителей здесь все в новинку.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Я имела ввиду всех: и тех, по чьей вине это здание и другие в Одессе пришли в полнейший упадок и тех, кто сейчас торгует зданиями -лицом Одессы. Больше чем уверена, что  продавцы не надеются на восстановление здания, и абсолютно уверена, что покупатель, покупая здание, *НЕ* будет восстанавливать наружные фасады. Хотя, если новый владелиц культурный и порядочный человек, то Бог ему в помощь.


 это Ваши домыслы и предположения

----------


## Jorjic

> это Ваши домыслы и предположения


 Да, про "культурный и порядочный" - точно домыслы.

----------


## nerazborchivo

> Тема становится скучноватой...


 Нате, развейтесь... :smileflag:  Где это?

----------


## Скрытик

Сегодня испугалс утром - смотрю на Торговой - Софиевской забор разбирают. Куча народу. Но потом увидел - просто переносят ближе к дороге. И на Софиевско 9 уже несколько человек с фасадом возятся...

----------


## Скрытик

> Нате, развейтесь... Где это?


  Это слишком просто...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

В сквере Георгия Гамова находятся захоронения жителей города погибших 9 апреля 1944 года при отступлении немецких и румынских войск из города. Помню читал в какой-то книге, что "могилы погибших виднелись неподалеку в сквере в цветах и флагах", и как "на Мельницкой улице вечером 9 апреля образовалась большая колонна машин немцев в которые одесситы кидали бутылки с зажигательной смесью". А вот фантазия ли это автора или так было на самом деле предстоит выяснить.

----------


## Лысый0

> Это слишком просто...


 Простее некуда  :smileflag: . А вот как дамочку зовут.....

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Одесса, 9 сентября 1941 года. А вот где это?

----------


## Lively

> Простее некуда . А вот как дамочку зовут.....


 Ксения Войс барышню зовут  :smileflag:

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Oформлениe Екатерининской площади 1 мая 1919.

----------


## Kamin

Мы обсуждали численность населения Одессы в разные годы. У меня есть сводная таблица. По клику можно увеличить!

----------


## Milkaway

> Одесса, 9 сентября 1941 года. А вот где это? 
> Вложение 5889512


 ... это фото уже когда-то обсуждалось, к сожалению, не помню в какой теме ... тогда знатоки определили, что это перекресток Мельницкой, Степовой и Алексеевской площади - одноэтажный дом, где в наше время обосновалась химчистка ....

----------


## Antique

> 100%. Не у каждого есть время полностью просматривать тему и архивы с фото


 Я могу сказать, что время на просмотр архива есть у каждого. Архив не является необъятным и если часть свободного времени выделять на просмотр, то я не думаю, что это займёт более месяца, а возможно займёт и не больше недели. К тому же, объём полученной информации того стоит. Да и вообще, это одно из крайнее необходимых дел для тех, кто интересуется историей города.

----------


## brassl

> Одесса, 9 сентября 1941 года. А вот где это? 
> Вложение 5889512


 А вот тут подписано, лежит с 2010 года  :smileflag: , рядом еще пару ракурсов

----------


## SaMoVar

> Одесса, 9 сентября 1941 года. А вот где это? 
> Вложение 5889512


 Степовая/Прохоровская

----------


## brassl

> Oформлениe Екатерининской площади 1 мая 1919.
> Вложение 5889699


  И эта есть  :smileflag:  и то же с 2010 года

----------


## Jorjic

Варварство на марше. Отряхиваем прах с ног.

----------


## Antique

> Варварство на марше. Отряхиваем прах с ног.
> http://i5.pixs.ru/thumbs/4/8/8/IMG62891jp_6612933_7410488.jpg


 Очень досадно, хороший был соцреализм.

----------


## brassl

У нас в Архиве нет такого паспарту

----------


## mlch

> Простее некуда . А вот как дамочку зовут.....


 Неужели Клара Будиловская?

----------


## mlch

> Одесса, 9 сентября 1941 года. А вот где это? 
> Вложение 5889512


 Дальницкая угол Степовой

----------


## malyutka_e

Небольшая рекламка.

----------


## Киров

> Варварство на марше. Отряхиваем прах с ног.


 ...там даже свиньи улыбались.Мне всегда казалось,что это мой"портрет Дориана Грея".

----------


## BIGBIG

Будьте оптимистичны.Богатые одесситы тоже любят Одессу.Тарпан нам подарил Екатерининскую площадь!!!


> Я имела ввиду всех: и тех, по чьей вине это здание и другие в Одессе пришли в полнейший упадок и тех, кто сейчас торгует зданиями -лицом Одессы. Больше чем уверена, что  продавцы не надеются на восстановление здания, и абсолютно уверена, что покупатель, покупая здание, *НЕ* будет восстанавливать наружные фасады. Хотя, если новый владелиц культурный и порядочный человек, то Бог ему в помощь.

----------


## BIGBIG

Не перевились ОДЕССИТКИ.Слава богу


> Нате, развейтесь... Где это?
> Вложение 5889177

----------


## Kamin

Это снимок сделал в августе 2012 года.

----------


## Лысый0

> Это снимок сделал в августе 2012 года.


 Потомки Вас не забудут  :smileflag:

----------


## LadyOd

Бывший особняк Яновской - Дворянская 20. Подскажите, кто такая Яновская?

И еще. Кому принадлежал красивый дом на Дворянской/Нежинской?

----------


## malyutka_e

Недавно "Думская" писала о том, что на реставрируемом доме на Елисаветинской воры обдирают медное покрытие. Реставраторы были в ужасе. Прошло два месяца. Меди стало еще меньше и никому нет до этого дела, ни Тарпану, ни органам. Сегодня это безобразие выглядит так:

----------


## Jorjic

> Будьте оптимистичны. Богатые одесситы тоже любят Одессу. Тарпан нам *подарил* Екатерининскую площадь!!!


 А взамен снес гостиницу "Спартак" и с потрясающим вкусом "отреставрировал" "Большую Московскую". На очереди дом Руссова и, думаю, кое-что еще. 
Вон еще один "любитель" "облагораживает" Новый базар. Поводов для оптимизма - хоть отбавляй.

----------


## brassl

> А взамен снес гостиницу "Спартак" и с потрясающим вкусом "отреставрировал" "Большую Московскую". На очереди дом Руссова и, думаю, кое-что еще. 
> Вон еще один "любитель" "облагораживает Новый базар. Поводов для оптимизма - хоть отбавляй.


 Да и в реставрации Екатерининской площади "светились" бюджетные деньги, но никто об этом не вспоминает

----------


## Jorjic

> Да и в реставрации Екатерининской площади "светились" бюджетные деньги, но никто об этом не вспоминает


 Ну, не зря же было нацарапано на стене "РСТ" + "ЭИГ".

----------


## Скрытик

> Ну, не зря же было нацарапано на стене "РСТ" + "ЭИГ".


 Вроде сбили при петрушке 

Странно, что эти твари не понимают, что история запоминает деяния а не инициалы...

----------


## brassl

> Ну, не зря же было нацарапано на стене "РСТ" + "ЭИГ".


 Даже не хочется спрашивать и чему же ровна эта сумма ?  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Вроде сбили при петрушке 
> 
> Странно, что эти твари не понимают, что история запоминает деяния а не инициалы...


  Да все они понимают, просто им по.........

----------


## Antique

> Бывший особняк Яновской - Дворянская 20. Подскажите, кто такая Яновская?


 Единственное, что знаю про Елизавету Павловну Яновскую, так это то, что она была дворянинкой.




> И еще. Кому принадлежал красивый дом на Дворянской/Нежинской?


 Дом был построен Демосфеном Егоровичем Мазировым (племянником знаменитого художника Ивана Айвазовского,  для Александра Петровича Ермошкина в конце ХІХ века, в списке памятников ошибочно назван другой архитектор. 

Д.Е. Мазиров также построил для Ермошкина дом на Коблевской, 41.

----------


## Shipshin

> У нас в Архиве нет такого паспарту


 у нас теперь еще много нет.

----------


## Дан-ная

> Да и в реставрации Екатерининской площади "светились" бюджетные деньги, но никто об этом не вспоминает


 Тарпан берется за работу и работает, пока идут бюджетные деньги, как только поток прекращается, он бросает объекты. В городе сейчас много преступной незавершенки.

----------


## Black_Shef

а на тех домах, что формально закончили (фасадно-реставрационные работы, так сказать), уже, и не прошло пару месяцев, начала отколупываться краска и сыпаться штукатурка.

----------


## Лысый0

Всех прошу простить меня...

----------


## BIGBIG

А чем плоха Большая Московская? 


> А взамен снес гостиницу "Спартак" и с потрясающим вкусом "отреставрировал" "Большую Московскую". На очереди дом Руссова и, думаю, кое-что еще. 
> Вон еще один "любитель" "облагораживает" Новый базар. Поводов для оптимизма - хоть отбавляй.

----------


## mlch

> А чем плоха Большая Московская?


 Надстройкой.

----------


## brassl

> у нас теперь еще много нет.


 Но много и есть  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> А чем плоха Большая Московская?


 Цвет окраски фасада и надстройка. Как по мне то цыганщина.

----------


## Black_Shef

Ссылаясь на людей, которые занимались изучением города, проводили экскурсии, изучали документы, которые видели отреставрированную гостиницу, могу сказать - цвет фасада восстановлен исторический.

надстройка - дело очень субъективное нравится/нет.

----------


## Trs

А зачем нужен исторический цвет, если на здание нахлобучили жестяную крышу, какие встречаются в цыганских посёлках. Покрасили бы уже в фиолетовый.

Кстати, почему-то на старой открытке с видом Большой Московской представлен другой её цвет. Не гороховый, а ванильный. Неужели художник-современник гостиницы ошибся, раскрашивая открытку перед сдачей её в печать?

----------


## Jorjic

> ...надстройка - дело очень субъективное нравится/нет.


 Мне, например, не нравятся некоторые классические произведения искусства. Так что, я при наличии денег могу их "улучшать" по своему вкусу? 
Ну и вообще, кич очень многим нравится. А это в чистом виде кич с уклоном в цыганщину.

----------


## Black_Shef

вообще - то цвет здания  - зеленая гамма

----------


## brassl

> вообще - то цвет здания  - зеленая гамма


 зеленая палитра имеет много оттенков, выбрали почему то самый ядовитый, надежда только на то что выгорит.
А вот тут цвет приятен для глаза

----------


## Пушкин

Такая Театральная площадь была?

----------


## malyutka_e

> зеленая палитра имеет много оттенков, выбрали почему то самый ядовитый, надежда только на то что выгорит.
> А вот тут цвет приятен для глаза
> Вложение 5895154


 Не выгорит, не надейся. Северная сторона. Он еще освещается холодным синим цветом неба, поэтому выглядит еще более безобразно. Одним словом, у Тарпана по этой части работают дилетанты. Увы.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Интересно восстановят ли "хрустальные" шары и скульптурные композиции под ними? По рисунку угадываются грифоны... ???




p.s. С крышей неоднозначно... Вроде и сделано с "вплетением" в общую концепцию, но... тюнинг.

Однако на фоне свинцового неба вечером смотрится гармонично :smileflag: . (Фотал зимой.)

----------


## Trs

В общую композицию оно вплетается как на корове седло сидит. На соседнем доме надстройка даже аккуратнее сделана, чем эта халабуда.

----------


## Trs

Шары, кстати, были в проекте. И о них в раннем репортаже о реконструкции было очень много воды — фактически, пол-репортажа рассказывали про то, как обалденно восстановят шары и одесситы снова смогут ими насладиться. Но полночь близится, а Германа всё нет.

Театральная площадь была.

_Простите, не запомнил Ваш ник. Удалять сообщения, на которые уже ответили — дурной тон. Пожалуйста, не делайте так._

----------


## Screech

Друг раздобыл такое на Канатной.Кто-то знает чей это фас? Я пока адрес точный не выяснил)

----------


## ruslanyd

> Интересно восстановят ли "хрустальные" шары и скульптурные композиции под ними? По рисунку *угадываются грифоны*... ???


 Натыкался недавно на просторах инета
Кто автор - не знаю


  *Показать скрытый текст* *большое фото*

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

1955 год. Интересно, а где это у нас такое? Я подозреваю, что в районе пл. Полярников.

----------


## GAK

> Интересно восстановят ли "хрустальные" шары и скульптурные композиции под ними? По рисунку угадываются грифоны... ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. С крышей неоднозначно... Вроде и сделано с "вплетением" в общую концепцию, но... тюнинг.
> 
> Однако на фоне свинцового неба вечером смотрится гармонично. (Фотал зимой.)


  Сравните нынешний вид с первозданным - объём стал значительно тяжелее.

----------


## ruslanyd

> 1955 год. Интересно, а где это у нас такое? Я подозреваю, что в районе пл. Полярников.
> Вложение 5896226


 Дома по Зеньковецкой 11 и 11а
На углу с Балковской

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Натыкался недавно на просторах инета
> Кто автор - не знаю


 Значит грифонам будет что охранять! Хорошо!

----------


## brassl

Качество не очень, ну что есть
Подпись на обороте - Баррикады на Пролетарском бульваре в 1941 году в августе

----------


## Torry Kratch

Кстати, у Оперного тоже крыша цинковая...

----------


## brassl

А вот это не знаю Одесса или нет. Скорее всего нет. (брал в "куче" с одесскими фото)
Подписи такие:
Дом художников 1937


Дом специалистов 1933 год

----------


## Screech

> Друг раздобыл такое на Канатной.Кто-то знает чей это фас? Я пока адрес точный не выяснил)
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *фото*


 
Я так понял,раз нет ответа-значит это настолько известный столбик,что мой вопрос был глупым??

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Я так понял,раз нет ответа-значит это настолько известный столбик,что мой вопрос был глупым??


 Напротив, примечательный столбик  очень энд весьма  :smileflag: 

Но, видимо пока нет ни у кого ответа.

----------


## victor.odessa

> [/SPOILER]
> Я так понял,раз нет ответа-значит это настолько известный столбик,что мой вопрос был глупым??


 Когда нечего сказать - молчат. Есть специальная тема Колесоотбойные тумбы
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1488964

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

А где у нас такой дом?

----------


## Screech

> Когда нечего сказать - молчат. Есть специальная тема Колесоотбойные тумбы
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1488964


 Ну, как оказалось,есть что сказать) Спасибо!Там есть эта тумба...

----------


## Пушкин

> [/SPOILER]
> Я так понял,раз нет ответа-значит это настолько известный столбик,что мой вопрос был глупым??


  Канатная угол Греческой, их там два, а вообще по городу много встречается таких...

----------


## malyutka_e

> 1955 год. Интересно, а где это у нас такое? Я подозреваю, что в районе пл. Полярников.
> Вложение 5896226


 На это месте стоял самый большой костел в Одессе, святого Климента.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А вот это не знаю Одесса или нет. Скорее всего нет. (брал в "куче" с одесскими фото)
> Подписи такие:
> Дом художников 1937
> Вложение 5896335
> 
> Дом специалистов 1933 год
> Вложение 5896333


 Точно Одесса. Первый на углу Семинарской, второй, на углу Гагарина (в то время Ботанической).

----------


## Antique

> А где у нас такой дом?
> Вложение 5896839


 ул. Атамана Головатого, 62




> Точно Одесса. Первый на углу Семинарской, второй, на углу Гагарина (в то время Ботанической).


 Первый на Гагарина, 4.

----------


## mlch

> p.s. С крышей неоднозначно... Вроде и сделано с "вплетением" в общую концепцию, но... тюнинг.
> 
> Однако на фоне свинцового неба вечером смотрится гармонично. (Фотал зимой.)


 То есть смотреть рекомендуется в относительно редкие для Одессы пасмурные дни. И желательно - в сумерках.

----------


## mlch

> 1955 год. Интересно, а где это у нас такое? Я подозреваю, что в районе пл. Полярников.
> Вложение 5896226


 Балковская угол Зеньковецкой.

----------


## Antique

> второй, на углу Гагарина (в то время Ботанической).


 Второй - это дома Специалистов Между Гагарина и Семинарской. Французский бульвар, 12/2

----------


## Antique

> То есть смотреть рекомендуется в относительно редкие для Одессы пасмурные дни. И желательно - в сумерках.


 И под самым фасадом, откуда эту глупую мансарду плохо видно.




> Я так понял,раз нет ответа-значит это настолько известный столбик,что мой вопрос был глупым??


 Ну лицо как лицо, не дворянина конечно. Не обязательно оно могло изображать конкретную персону, хотя и могло быть выполнено с натуры. Заказчик конечно же знал обстоятельства этого дела, но его уже давно нет в живых и спрашивать уже не у кого.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> На это месте стоял самый большой костел в Одессе, святого Климента.


 Если не ошибаюсь --- костёл и сейчас на месте, только без двух остроконечных башен. Находится немного выше по направлению к Горбатому мосту... и действует. А напротив "Сталинки" железнодорожников что-то молебно-мусульманское организовано не так давно.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> То есть смотреть рекомендуется в относительно редкие для Одессы пасмурные дни. И желательно - в сумерках.


 Я сейчас редко бываю в центре... фотография сделана "на бегу"... получилось  удачно. :smileflag:  (мне нравится), и повторюсь --- цинковая крыша Оперного --- это ничего?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Если не ошибаюсь --- костёл и сейчас на месте, только без двух остроконечных башен. Находится немного выше по направлению к Горбатому мосту... и действует. А напротив "Сталинки" железнодорожников что-то молебно-мусульманское организовано не так давно.


 Костела, увы,  нет. То, что осталось, это бывший дом священника, где сейчас часовня св. Климента.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Второй - это дома Специалистов Между Гагарина и Семинарской. Французский бульвар, 12/2


 Так я же так и сказал. Это не "дома", а "дом специалистов". 12/2 - это и есть угол Гагарина. По первому дому - правильно, напротив 35-й школы.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Так я же так и сказал. Это не "дома", а "дом специалистов". 12/2 - это и есть угол Гагарина. По первому дому - правильно, напротив 35-й школы.


 Неделю назад, как чуствовал, сделал фото Гагарина,4 и домов специалистов  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Всем спасибо за подсказку адресов.
Есть еще одна "угадайка", но резкость плохая. Брал в этой же "куче". Одесса?

----------


## Antique

> Так я же так и сказал. Это не "дома", а "дом специалистов". 12/2 - это и есть угол Гагарина. По первому дому - правильно, напротив 35-й школы.


 Мне было не понятно что здания находятся на Французском бульваре. И всё же дома - на фотографии запечатлены оба дома.




> Если не ошибаюсь --- костёл и сейчас на месте, только без двух остроконечных башен. А напротив "Сталинки" железнодорожников что-то молебно-мусульманское организовано не так давно.


 Мусульманская религиозная община, которая находится скорее всего в здании бывшего Благотворительного общества Католической церкви.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Всем спасибо за подсказку адресов.
> Есть еще одна "угадайка", но резкость плохая. Брал в этой же "куче". Одесса?
> Вложение 5898193


 Не очень похоже. То ли Пересыпский мост, то ли нет... Дома какие-то не одесские. Здесь чуть больше резкости. Снимали какой-то камерой-обскурой.

----------


## Antique

В городе можно было бы сделать массу бандажей с рекламой для туристов. Очередной образец рекламы на Конной улице (Княжеская, 30):


Шрифт на мой взгляд немного непривычный. Не исключено, что эта надпись относится к межвоенному времени.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Новый дом поселка ЗОР. 1955 год. Парковая, 43

----------


## mlch

> Я сейчас редко бываю в центре... фотография сделана "на бегу"... получилось  удачно. (мне нравится), и повторюсь --- цинковая крыша Оперного --- это ничего?


 Дело не в материале и даже не в цвете. А в том, как эта, с позволения сказать "конструкция" вписывается в общий облик здания и в окружающий пейзаж.
Если Вам "оно" нравится - Ваше дело. 
Большинство отзывов - отрицательные.

----------


## Antique

На доме Райха на Ришельевской / Жуковского совершенная нелепица - мансарда покрыта металлочерепицей, а купол башни покрыт медью.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не очень похоже. То ли Пересыпский мост, то ли нет... Здесь чуть больше резкости. Снимали какой-то камерой-обскурой.


 На отстойники воды на Балковской и на Слободку, на заднем плане, не похоже.

----------


## Milkaway

> Качество не очень, ну что есть
> Подпись на обороте - Баррикады на Пролетарском бульваре в 1941 году в августе
> Вложение 5896310


 ... да, вдали каменный забор и ворота киностудии ... спасибо за фото!

----------


## Milkaway

> .. .Кто-то знает чей это фас? ....


 .... Страж порога ))) ....

----------


## Jorjic

> Я сейчас редко бываю в центре... фотография сделана "на бегу"... получилось  удачно. (мне нравится), и повторюсь --- цинковая крыша Оперного --- это ничего?


 Вы имеете в виду, что если где-то нагадили и прошло, то можно и дальше гадить?

----------


## victor.odessa

В новостях рассказывали о реставрации в Большом театре, где природный материал (мрамор, камень, всевозможную лепнину из гипса) заменили на материалы из пластмассы. Как результат - намного ухудшилась акустика. Финансовой стороны вопроса мы не касаемся.

----------


## mlch

> В новостях рассказывали о реставрации в Большом театре, где природный материал (мрамор, камень, всевозможную лепнину из гипса) заменили на материалы из пластмассы. Как результат - намного ухудшилась акустика. Финансовой стороны вопроса мы не касаемся.


 Кстати о театре. Мраморные скульптуры на нашем Оперном тоже заменены на пластик.
Знаю точно минимум одно место, где стоит один из оригиналов.

----------


## [email protected]

Печальная новость..
Старинная статуя грифона то ли изуродована вандалами, то ли повреждена случайно...



Старинная статуя грифона, установленная возле Тещиного моста в центре Одессы, получила повреждения. В боку скульптуры зияет огромная дыра.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Печальная новость..
> Старинная статуя грифона то ли изуродована вандалами, то ли повреждена случайно...


 Вы верите в случайности?

----------


## malyutka_e

В книге 100-летие Одессы много неточно подписанных фотографий. Почему - не знаю. Вот одна из них.

----------


## [email protected]

> Вы верите в случайности?


 Ну, может грузовик зацепил.. Это не моя версия. В любом случае утверждать на 100%, что кто-то взял кувалду и.. не могу.

----------


## Antique

> В книге 100-летие Одессы много неточно подписанных фотографий. Почему - не знаю. Вот одна из них.


 Мариинская улица тогда без названия была. Наверное привязали к Старопортофранковской - в нескольких метрах же проходила.

----------


## Milkaway

> Ну, может грузовик зацепил.. Это не моя версия. В любом случае утверждать на 100%, что кто-то взял кувалду и.. не могу.


 ... невеста случайно прислонилась  - сил не рассчитала .... (((

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну, может грузовик зацепил.. Это не моя версия. В любом случае утверждать на 100%, что кто-то взял кувалду и.. не могу.


 Я скорее поверю в то, что крокодилы летают, пусть даже низко-низко над землёй, чем в то, что грузовик зацепил. А тросточку у А.С.Пушкина тоже грузовик периодически цепляет?

----------


## Antique

> ... невеста случайно прислонилась  - сил не рассчитала .... (((


 Не исключено. Ради 1001 фотографии для социальных сетей какие только позы перед фотоаппаратом не принимают.

----------


## [email protected]

> Я скорее поверю в то, что крокодилы летают, пусть даже низко-низко над землёй, чем в то, что грузовик зацепил. А тросточку у А.С.Пушкина тоже грузовик периодически цепляет?


 Только не надо думать, что я не верю в вандалов.

----------


## Скрытик

Ага, а буквально в 500х метрах пытались разобрать памятник Апельсину (дней 10 назад). Думаю это работа одних и тех же тварей 
Грузовик и т.п. в принципе там не может оказаться.  Это в 2х метрах от стены.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Ага, а буквально в 500х метрах пытались разобрать памятник Апельсину (дней 10 назад). *Думаю это работа одних и тех же тварей*


 Эту дырень в грифоне я увидел еще в прошлом году

----------


## [email protected]

> Эту дырень в грифоне я увидел еще в прошлом году


 Как-то долго новость доносили...

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Печальная новость..
> Старинная статуя грифона то ли изуродована вандалами, то ли повреждена случайно...
> 
> 
> 
> Старинная статуя грифона, установленная возле Тещиного моста в центре Одессы, получила повреждения. В боку скульптуры зияет огромная дыра.


 Дыра там уже очень, очень давно (с год, а то и больше) чисто от кувалды. Я когда увидел, то сердце кровью облилось. Если присмотреться, то на нём живого места нет. Крыло одно восстановленное (из другого металла), левая лапа даже на этой фотке видно, что не чугунная в районе пальцев. Он весь, как греческая амфора в музее ("склееный" реставратарами). По молодости (а жил Я на Короленко в 18 номере [угол Торговой]), гуляя как-то поздно со своей кампашей (слегка поддавши пива) обнаружили грифона валяющимся на земле. Тогда он стоял на старом пъедистале из которого  торчала тонкая арматурина (чтоб высоко не могли поднять). В общем впятером (три парня, две девушки) мы его еле-еле поставили на место... и только потом подумали, что нарвались бы в тот момент на патруль --- однозначно ничего бы не смогли доказать.

p.s. О, пока крапАл пост оказалось, что не ошибся...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Точно Одесса. Первый на углу Семинарской, второй, на углу Гагарина (в то время Ботанической).


 Дом художников, пр-т Гагарина, 4. Почему его так назвали? Там давали квартиры исключительно людям имееющим отношение к исскуству? Может быть, преподавателям Грековского училища? Что известно об этом доме?

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Дело не в материале и даже не в цвете. А в том, как эта, с позволения сказать "конструкция" вписывается в общий облик здания и в окружающий пейзаж.
> Если Вам "оно" нравится - Ваше дело. 
> Большинство отзывов - отрицательные.


 Я не говорю что нравится (видел это один раз пробегая мимо и сфотографировал). Мне не нравится существование "коробки" на месте бывшей "Книжки"... Вот с этим действительно тяжело жить. Нервируют меня и Атланты в следующем за "коробкой" новострое... 

p.s.  "Списание на свалкуу" фрагментов скульптурных композиций Оперного повергло в шок !!!!!!!!!! Как это объяснить?

----------


## Дан-ная

Ссылаясь на людей, которые занимались изучением города, проводили экскурсии, изучали документы, которые видели отреставрированную гостиницу, могу сказать - цвет фасада восстановлен исторический.

надстройка - дело очень субъективное нравится/нет.[/QUOTE]

К слову нравится\нет.   Дом на Щорса строился для цыганского барона и новострой на и Дерибасовской. Или архитектор один и тот же или заказчик?

----------


## Пушкин

> К слову нравится\нет.   Дом на Щорса строился для цыганского барона и новострой на и Дерибасовской. Или архитектор один и тот же или заказчик?
> Вложение 5900301 Вложение 5900302


  не хочется отвечать грубо, но вы по моему не догоняете что архитекторы  и заказчики этих зданий жили даже не в одном столетии. И назвать "Большую Московскую" не то что новостроем, а цыганским домом или тем более сравнивать, совсем не comme il faut. Откройте хоть что то в интернете по истории Одессы...((( Практически всем одесситам не нравится цвет окраски фасада и надстройка на крыше, а в остальном идентичность присутствует, кроме ещё стеклянных шаров.

----------


## Киров

> не хочется отвечать грубо, но вы по моему не догоняете что архитекторы  и заказчики этих зданий жили даже не в одном столетии. И назвать "Большую Московскую" не то что новостроем, а цыганским домом или тем более сравнивать, совсем не comme il faut. Откройте хоть что то в интернете по истории Одессы...((( Практически всем одесситам не нравится цвет окраски фасада и надстройка на крыше, а в остальном идентичность присутствует, кроме ещё стеклянных шаров.


 Очень уверен,что практически все одесситы не знают,что гостиницу отстроили заново.

----------


## Trs

Очень многие считают, что Б. М. — новострой, повторяющий старое здание.

----------


## Скрытик

> Очень уверен,что практически все одесситы не знают,что гостиницу отстроили заново.


  Что Вы понимаете под заново? Так планировали строить Спартак, только вот теперь там аттракционы...

----------


## Киров

Я хочу сказать,что если опросить 20 прохожих на улице,то окажется,что 15 из них не были на Дерибасовской последние 10 лет,а 10 человек не слышали о гостинице"Большая Московская"никогда...Хочу сказать,что в городе если живёт процентов 20 коренных одесситов ,то будет хорошо...остальные родились в большинстве своём в деревнях и имеют соответствующее мировозрение...это только моё мнение...ну и когда говорят "практически все одесситы"становится смешно и вспоминается СССР.

----------


## Скрытик

Как это объясняет фразу ?



> практически все одесситы не знают,что гостиницу отстроили заново.

----------


## Milkaway

> Я хочу сказать,что если опросить 20 прохожих на улице,то окажется,что 15 из них не были на Дерибасовской последние 10 лет,а 10 человек не слышали о гостинице"Большая Московская"никогда...Хочу сказать,что в городе если живёт процентов 20 коренных одесситов ,то будет хорошо...остальные родились в большинстве своём в деревнях и имеют соответствующее мировозрение...это только моё мнение...ну и когда говорят "практически все одесситы"становится смешно и вспоминается СССР.


 ... не так давно, на одном известном одесском новостийном интернет-ресурсе попалась на глаза ,,романтическая легенда,, о призраке несчастной невесты в гостинице ,,Большая Московская,, ... которую построили в 19(!!!) веке - по словам автора этой сенсационной статейки ))) ... если уж автору лень проверить факты, то ,, об чём говорить,, ...

----------


## Дан-ная

> не хочется отвечать грубо, но вы по моему не догоняете что архитекторы  и заказчики этих зданий жили даже не в одном столетии. И назвать "Большую Московскую" не то что новостроем, а цыганским домом или тем более сравнивать, совсем не comme il faut. Откройте хоть что то в интернете по истории Одессы...((( Практически всем одесситам не нравится цвет окраски фасада и надстройка на крыше, а в остальном идентичность присутствует, кроме ещё стеклянных шаров.


 Жаль, что вы не поняли моей иронии. Я с вами согласна, мне тоже не нравится.

----------


## Дан-ная

> Я хочу сказать,что если опросить 20 прохожих на улице,то окажется,что 15 из них не были на Дерибасовской последние 10 лет,а 10 человек не слышали о гостинице"Большая Московская"никогда...Хочу сказать,что в городе если живёт процентов 20 коренных одесситов ,то будет хорошо...остальные родились в большинстве своём в деревнях и имеют соответствующее мировозрение...это только моё мнение...ну и когда говорят "практически все одесситы"становится смешно и вспоминается СССР.


 Даже если не останется ни одного одессита или не одессита, которые помнят старое здание, здание должно было остаться, чтобы сохранить истинную архитектуру  Одессы, тем более на Дерибасовсой.

----------


## Дан-ная

> ... не так давно, на одном известном одесском новостийном интернет-ресурсе попалась на глаза ,,романтическая легенда,, о призраке несчастной невесты в гостинице ,,Большая Московская,, ... которую построили в 19(!!!) веке - по словам автора этой сенсационной статейки ))) ... если уж автору лень проверить факты, то ,, об чём говорить,, ...


  Так надо ровняться на всеобщую неграмотность? может еще и с их мнением надо считаться?

----------


## Jorjic

> Я хочу сказать,что если опросить 20 прохожих на улице,то окажется,что 15 из них не были на Дерибасовской последние 10 лет,а 10 человек не слышали о гостинице"Большая Московская"никогда...Хочу сказать,что в городе если живёт процентов 20 коренных одесситов ,то будет хорошо...остальные родились в большинстве своём в деревнях и имеют соответствующее мировозрение...это только моё мнение...ну и когда говорят "практически все одесситы"становится смешно и вспоминается СССР.


 Когда Вы писали в предыдущем посте "практически все одесситы", Вы громко смеялись? Или это Вам смешно, только когда говорят другие?

----------


## malyutka_e

В этом году, 3 апреля исполняняется 110 лет со дня переименования Малофонтанской дороги во *Французский бульвар*. Поздравляю всех !
Цитата:



> _Одесскаго Градоначальника. Апрѣля 3 дня 1903 г. № 2785._
> 
> _Г. Одесскому Городскому Головѣ._
> 
> Г. Министръ Внутреннихъ Дѣлъ предложеніемъ по хозяйственному департаменту отъ 19 марта сего года за № 2662 увѣдомилъ меня, что Его Высокопревосходительство, согласно съ заключеніемъ Одесскаго Особаго по Городскимъ Дѣламъ Присутствія, не встрѣчаетъ препятствій къ удовлетворенію ходатайства Одесской Городской Думы о наименованіи Мало-фонтанской дороги «Французскимъ Вульваромъ» съ тѣмъ, что бы названіе это было нанесено на планъ гор. Одессы.
> Объ изложенномъ имѣю честь сообщить Вашему Высокородію въ отвѣтъ на представленіе за № 841.
> Подписали: И. д. Градоначальника, Помощникъ его Тайный Совѣтникъ В. Старковъ. Управляющій Канцеляріею Осетровъ.
> 
> _Съ подлиннымъ вѣрно: Е. Семеновъ_.


 Правда, скоро от Бульвара ничего не останется

----------


## феерический

Будет скоро весь бульвар имени Каркашадзе.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я хочу сказать,что если опросить 20 прохожих на улице,то окажется,что 15 из них не были на Дерибасовской последние 10 лет,а 10 человек не слышали о гостинице"Большая Московская"никогда...Хочу сказать,что в городе если живёт процентов 20 коренных одесситов ,то будет хорошо...остальные родились в большинстве своём в деревнях и имеют соответствующее мировозрение...это только моё мнение...ну и когда говорят "практически все одесситы"становится смешно и вспоминается СССР.


  Простите, конечно если стоять на Дерибасовской и спрашивать у прохожих туристов то возможно так и ответят. А вот в моём кругу общения  - все знают. Может я не с теми людьми общаюсь?  - думаю нет. Мы с вами наверное в разных городах живем или на разных планетах.... 
Очень не люблю употреблять слово "коренной" когда речь идёт не о зубах. То есть получается Михаил Водянной, Семён Крупник или Осип Рабинович - русский писатель, в произведениях которого не может не быть Одессы - не одесситы вовсе? А те что в 25ом поколении   родились здесь, но не знающие истории, не интересующиеся прошлым и настоящим Одессы - одесситы что ли? 
*Не тот одессит кто в Одессе живёт, а тот одессит кто Одессой живёт!*

----------


## brassl

Одесса?????

----------


## Киров

> Простите, конечно если стоять на Дерибасовской и спрашивать у прохожих туристов то возможно так и ответят. А вот в моём кругу общения  - все знают. Может я не с теми людьми общаюсь?  - думаю нет. Мы с вами наверное в разных городах живем или на разных планетах....


 На Дерибасовской не надо...поедьте лучше на пос.Котовского.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Одесса?????
> Вложение 5903069


 Да.  Видно даже "Заведение теплых морских ванн". По ощущениям, это похоже на начало Ванного переулка на 10-й ст. Б. Фонтана. В конце его как раз и были (до советского времени) теплые морские ванны.

----------


## Пушкин

> На Дерибасовской не надо...поедьте лучше на пос.Котовского.


  А что там мало одесситов живёт?

----------


## фауст

> Да.  Видно даже "Заведение теплых морских ванн". По ощущениям, это похоже на начало Ванного переулка на 10-й ст. Б. Фонтана. В конце его как раз и были (до советского времени) теплые морские ванны.


 Не это ли здание, с замурованными окнами?

http://www.google.ru/maps?ll=46.4128...4.33,,0,-12.33

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не это ли здание, с замурованными окнами?
> 
> http://www.google.ru/maps?ll=46.4128...4.33,,0,-12.33


 Оно самое и до угла.

----------


## Milkaway

> Одесса?????
> Вложение 5903069


 ... а вот у меня такое ощущение, что это Белинского угол Отрадной ... гастрономия справа и сейчас гастроном ,,Муза,, ... арка с рекламой теплых морских ванн над улицей Отрадной ... за рекламой в центре кадра за забором особняк Вайса - Белинского, 15 ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> ... а вот у меня такое ощущение, что это Белинского угол Отрадной ... гастрономия справа и сейчас гастроном ,,Муза,, ... арка с рекламой теплых морских ванн над улицей Отрадной ... за рекламой в центре кадра за забором особняк Вайса - Белинского, 15 ...


 Очень может быть.

----------


## Antique

> ... а вот у меня такое ощущение, что это Белинского угол Отрадной ... гастрономия справа и сейчас гастроном ,,Муза,, ... арка с рекламой теплых морских ванн над улицей Отрадной ... за рекламой в центре кадра за забором особняк Вайса - Белинского, 15 ...


 А, действительно, это Отрадная. Правда на фото не особняк Вайсе - тот был разрушен то ли во время ВОВ, то ли раньше, и находился выше Евангелической больницы. На фото - особняк Якова Меннера.

----------


## VicTur

> остальные родились в большинстве своём в деревнях и имеют соответствующее мировозрение...это только моё мнение...


 Не надо оскорблять деревенских. Мировоззрение у них (у очень многих, знаю не понаслышке) в разы правильнее, а психология — в разы здоровее, чем у многих моих знакомых горожан.

----------


## zucila

> В этом году, 3 апреля исполняняется 110 лет со дня переименования Малофонтанской дороги во *Французский бульвар*. Поздравляю всех !
> Цитата:
> 
> Правда, скоро от Бульвара ничего не останется


 Только от Бульвара? Постепенно снесут всё, начнут строить уродцев бетонных.. и все...

----------


## Schock

Грифоны все лето загорали за забором со стороны Греческой площади Мы все гадали- куда их попытаются влепить Видно никуда не влепят Оттенок зеленого абсолютно не тот и режет глаз. А еще лицо девичье наверху - переделано Может у кого есть фото с фасада Дело в том , что циркулируют слухи, что Тарпан увековечил не то жену, не то дочь на фасаде , заменив первоначальное лицо Присмотритесь- не то оно Я помню его скуластым , гордым , отрешенным А это - барби -образное...


> Значит грифонам будет что охранять! Хорошо!

----------


## Schock

Почему были? Мы рядом на даче жили и каждый вечер всю толпу дачных детей сопровождал дежурный взрослый на вечернюю ванну из горячей морской воды Считалось, что дети лучше засыпают после этого. Я лично , по накатанной, еще в 1980х гг своих чад туда же таскала с соседскими дачными детьми... Очень даже работали ... Большие английские медные краны с надписями Хот и Колд  помню...


> Да.  Видно даже "Заведение теплых морских ванн". По ощущениям, это похоже на начало Ванного переулка на 10-й ст. Б. Фонтана. В конце его как раз и были (до советского времени) теплые морские ванны.

----------


## BIGBIG

Да,женские лица не похожи!

----------


## Milkaway

> Почему были? Мы рядом на даче жили и каждый вечер всю толпу дачных детей сопровождал дежурный взрослый на вечернюю ванну из горячей морской воды ... Очень даже работали ... Большие английские медные краны с надписями Хот и Колд  помню...


 ... слышала от местных жителей, что некоторые ванны были из белого мрамора .... после закрытия этого заведения одну такую видела в саду частного дома на 11-й ст.Б.Ф. ...

----------


## Jorjic

> Не надо оскорблять деревенских. Мировоззрение у них (у очень многих, знаю не понаслышке) в разы правильнее, а психология — в разы здоровее, чем у многих моих знакомых горожан.


 Про психологию - согласен. А вот как определить, какое мировоззрение правильное, а какое - нет, я, например, не берусь.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... слышала от местных жителей, что некоторые ванны были из белого мрамора .... после закрытия этого заведения одну такую видела в саду частного дома на 11-й ст.Б.Ф. ...


 Эка невидаль - ванны из мрамора. В моей любимой бане №2 на Гаванной были такие.

----------


## Milkaway

> Эка невидаль - ванны из мрамора. В моей любимой бане №2 на Гаванной были такие.


 ... и я еще видела 2 такие рядом с котлованом на месте той самой бани №2 ... по слухам, одну подарили Краеведческому музею, а другую поставили в Горсаду, напротив ресторанчика ,,Клара-Бара,, ... эх, не ванна - а мечта!!!

----------


## Viktor 7

> Большие английские медные краны с надписями Хот и Колд  помню...


 Так вот откуда могут быть краны , которые я видел на староконке , прошлым летом.....

----------


## job2001

> Даже если не останется ни одного одессита или не одессита, которые помнят старое здание, здание должно было остаться, чтобы сохранить истинную архитектуру Одессы, тем более на Дерибасовсой.


  хрущевка наискосок от БМ, Братислава, Европа,  да даже дом, точнее его состояние ЧМП? на углу с Ришельевской - от истинной архитектуры Дерибасовской мне кажется уже давно мало что осталось (особенно если учесть что и изначально никакого особенно цельного ансамбля Дерибасовской и не было то

----------


## ruslanyd

> Печальная новость..
> Старинная статуя грифона то ли изуродована вандалами, то ли повреждена случайно...
> 
> 
> Старинная статуя грифона, установленная возле Тещиного моста в центре Одессы, получила повреждения. В боку скульптуры зияет огромная дыра.


 Проходил недалеко сегодня и не преминул наведаться
Чугун провален очень давно, возможно десятилетия назад или более - край слома ржавый в той же степени, как и прочие места
Была цементная заплатка (серые ошмётки на фото)
Она и вывалилась, что действительно вполне могло быть без злого умысла: чугун расширяется/сужается с колебаниями температур, цемент - нет. Рано или поздно это случилось бы

Опять же, повторюсь, что провал увидел в прошлом году, так что более объективное название газеты segodnya.ua - longlongago.ua  :smileflag:

----------


## Screech

Фреска на Пантелеймоновской в подъезде дома №28

----------


## Ричар

> Фреска на Пантелеймоновской в подъезде дома №28
> Вложение 5907198


 Да уж. Надпись по периметру фрески поражает.Надо и себе дома на потолке что то написать.Хорошо что народный бюджет не приплели сюда.

----------


## Antique

> Да уж. Надпись по периметру фрески поражает.Надо и себе дома на потолке что то написать.Хорошо что народный бюджет не приплели сюда.


 Кроме того во время ремонта были демонтированы оставшиеся резные оконные рамы, а рамы были довольно незаурядные.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Знакомый поделился своим архивом. Черно-белые фото сделаны в 1963 году. И римейки современные))






Аллея под Приморским бульваром.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Не используйте пожалуйста "Радикал-фото". Очень неудобно смотреть. Вот: Нормальный хостинг изображений

----------


## mlch

Вот тут наткнулся случайно на кадр из Зеленого фургона 1959-го года.

Перекресток Садовой, Торговой и Княжеского переулка.
Похоже, тут и на Одессастори еще не было такого вида.

А вот тут еще несколько кадров из этого же фильма.

----------


## mandarin90

Это возле нового рынка?Интересуют следы жд путей на Коблевской улице начиная от Конной.

----------


## OMF

> Это возле нового рынка?Интересуют следы жд путей на Коблевской улице начиная от Конной.


 Трамвайных. Поезда по Коблевской не ходили

----------


## mlch

> Это возле нового рынка?Интересуют следы *жд путей* на Коблевской улице начиная от Конной.


 Может быть все таки трамвайных? 
Поезда там точно никогда не ходили.  :smileflag: 
А вот конка с трамваем присутствовали.

----------


## mandarin90

Езжу там каждый день и заметил следы от узкоколейки или трамвайных путей.Интересно узнать, что там было.

----------


## OMF

Все тот же 23-й трамвай. После Нового Рынка шел до Ольгиевской по Коблевской, потом сворачивал вниз до сквера. Вплоть до 40-х годов там была конечная, потом его продлили до Херсонской.

----------


## VicTur

> хрущевка наискосок от БМ, Братислава, Европа,  да даже дом, точнее его состояние ЧМП? на углу с Ришельевской - от истинной архитектуры Дерибасовской мне кажется уже давно мало что осталось (особенно если учесть что и изначально никакого особенно цельного ансамбля Дерибасовской и не было то


 И что с того? Предлагаете с лёгким сердцем доламывать, что осталось?

----------


## Лысый0

> Все тот же 23-й трамвай. После Нового Рынка шел до Ольгиевской по Коблевской, потом сворачивал вниз до сквера. Вплоть до 40-х годов там была конечная, потом его продлили до Херсонской.


 Я помню ходящий здесь №1.

----------


## OMF

Нет, 1-й ходил по Херсонской и Щепкина.

----------


## mandarin90

А сейчас первый ходит по поскоту до центролита

----------


## OMF

> А сейчас первый ходит по поскоту до центролита


 Спасибо, г-н Очевидность

----------


## brassl

Где у нас такое было???? (или есть, или не у нас  :smileflag: )

----------


## Киров

Это снимали со стороны двора Манежная 2,все строения в таком же виде и сегодня,только заставлены гаражами...в детстве часто играли на этой полянке...Спасибо.

----------


## Schock

Я видела как их краном подъемным выгружали Мы бегали ругаться -Куда, мол, тащите? Ответили : на реставрацию. Ну и где они , включая полкИ  для массажа из мрамора с кусками мрамора вместо подушки из тех же бань на Гаванной? 
А вот еще пару лет тому назад сперли статую Нептуна из двора номер 2 по Торговой Вместо нее сейчас кич- пластиковый дельфинчик на пьедестале Надеялась не тронут - ведь не мрамор ... Ан нет- поднялась рука у кого-то 


> Эка невидаль - ванны из мрамора. В моей любимой бане №2 на Гаванной были такие.

----------


## Antique

> Где у нас такое было???? (или есть, или не у нас )
> Вложение 5912491


 Мне пакгаузы на дальнем фоне напоминают те, что расположены в конце улицы Генерала Цветаева. Аналогичные ворота отсутствуют, хотя теоретически и могли быть. А может это и другое место.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> А вот еще пару лет тому назад сперли статую Нептуна из двора номер 2 по Торговой


 Там был Геракл.

----------


## Schock

Рабочие бригады по ремонту были очень сознательные. Когда мы хотели заменить рамы в квартире, с нас обещали взять пол суммы за реставрацию, только чтоб не не меняли Это такая красота получилась! Оно ж было как красное дерево Прохожу мимо бывшей квартиры , а там - ужас- пластиковые окна !!! Сколько там с тех 90х годов прошло.... Ведь до 80х, когда мы взялись за них, их с 19 века не реставрировали и ничего- выжили...А мастера так любовно их отдраивали , полировали Они же нам и пианино Гааза реставрировали- как новенькое было... Вот ведь - нувориши свиномордые...


> Кроме того во время ремонта были демонтированы оставшиеся резные оконные рамы, а рамы были довольно незаурядные.

----------


## Schock

Точно Нептун - не помню где  Надо поднапрячься.


> Там был Геракл.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Точно Нептун - не помню где  Надо поднапрячься.


 Или Я путаю номер двора (скорее всего третий [если стоять спиной к морю, то по левую руку]), или Вы путаете Нептуна с Гераклом. Но Нептуна Я никогда не видел, а Геракл был с мечом.  Теперь на его месте таки да дельфин, и может даже пластмассовый... В том районе была (может и есть до сих пор) ещё одна шикарная достопримечательность --- потолок парадной во фресках в угловом доме (Торговая/Софиевская). Сейчас парадная на кодовом замке. А надо бы сфотать.

----------


## Trs

Парадная не на кодовом замке. Был бы кодовый — подобрал бы код и радовался, там замок с ключом и электроприводом. Но один раз посчастливилось попасть на чудесную особенность электрических замков: если жилец со всей дури хлопнет дверью, ошарашенный замок не закроется.  
http://s43.radikal.ru/i102/1005/ef/ffd85dcf971a.jpg

----------


## verda

> Точно Нептун - не помню где  Надо поднапрячься.


 
Геракл был, Геракл. С палицей.

----------


## VicTur

Вопрос к Брасслу. Прошу прощения, что не по краеведческой теме. Тебе знакомо это фото?

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9cCv5GlcoTM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xXf3IJ5RQ8I
Спасибо reibert.

----------


## brassl

> Вопрос к Брасслу. Прошу прощения, что не по краеведческой теме. Тебе знакомо это фото?


 Да, спасибо большое что помнишь. А тема краеведческая, это Семеныч в Одессе  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> А вот еще пару лет тому назад сперли статую Нептуна из двора номер 2 по Торговой


 Не Нептун, а Геркал с палицей. Адрес — Торговая, 3.
Его можно увидеть на нескольких фото Никитенко, на снимках, выложенных в Сеть Грачиковым и Sergey_L, в фильмах «Волны Чёрного моря», «Роман и Франческа», «Трень-брень» и, кажется, ещё в каких-то.

----------


## SaMoVar

Говорю на волне. Как хорошо, что вы есть! Но как вас мало((( Ландно - завтра опять тяжёлые будни...

----------


## Milkaway

> Где у нас такое было???? (или есть, или не у нас )
> Вложение 5912491


 ... очень похоже на кирпичную кладку забора (сохранившихся его элементов) на Заньковецкой - у ж-д ст ,,Одесса-Товарная,, ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Не Нептун, а Геркал с палицей. Адрес — Торговая, 3.
> Его можно увидеть на нескольких фото Никитенко, на снимках, выложенных в Сеть Грачиковым и Sergey_L, в фильмах «Волны Чёрного моря», «Роман и Франческа», «Трень-брень» и, кажется, ещё в каких-то.


 ... таки да ... Геракл опирался на палицу с выражением некоторой задумчивости на лице ...

----------


## SaMoVar

Валерий Смирнов...

----------


## VicTur

> ... таки да ... Геракл опирался на палицу с выражением некоторой задумчивости на лице ...


 Не опирался, а замахивался.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Не опирался, а замахивался.


 Причём двумя, и меч был аж за спиной (Я почему-то "вижу" меч... сомневаюсь, но... так в памяти запечатлилось).

----------


## VicTur

> Причём двумя, и меч был аж за спиной (Я почему-то "вижу" меч... сомневаюсь, но... так в памяти запечатлилось).


 Ох, заставили-таки вы меня рыться в поисках ссылок...
Пожалуйста:
http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=155&pid=11232#top_display_media
http://lingvik.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/6691/303879
http://lingvik.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/6691/303530
http://lingvik.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/6691/301836

----------


## Torry Kratch

*VicTur*, чрезвычайно Вам признателен! (И, кстати, Радия Погодина в детстве обожал :smileflag: ).

----------


## Jorjic

> Вопрос к Брасслу. Прошу прощения, что не по краеведческой теме. Тебе знакомо это фото?


 Я, наверное, по темноте своей что-то не понял. Уж извините, но не удержался, написал.

----------


## Antique

> ... очень похоже на кирпичную кладку забора (сохранившихся его элементов) на Заньковецкой - у ж-д ст ,,Одесса-Товарная,, ...


 Вы правы, тогда это входа на Большой вокзал, там расположен такой же пакгауз.

http://goo.gl/maps/NnbLW

----------


## Jorjic

> Ох, заставили-таки вы меня рыться в поисках ссылок...
> Пожалуйста:...


 Чего там рыться? У Грачикова все равно лучше всех. Удивительно, есть вещи общеизвестные, но их адекватные изображения практически отсутствуют.

----------


## Jorjic

> Валерий Смирнов...


 Имеется в виду, что это изображен на фото Валерий Смирнов? То есть это примерно середина 60-х? Интересно устроена память - я этого не помню, хотя жил рядом. Не могу исключить замыленности взгляда советского человека этими уродцами, стоящими на каждом шагу.

----------


## VicTur

> *VicTur*, чрезвычайно Вам признателен! (И, кстати, Радия Погодина в детстве обожал).


 Ну, спасибо всё-таки не мне, а Грачикову и Никитенко.

И раз уж вы упомянули Радия Погодина, то вот вам кадр из фильма, поставленного по его сценарию:

----------


## VicTur

> Не могу исключить замыленности взгляда советского человека этими уродцами, стоящими на каждом шагу.


 Не скажите. Скульптуры тут очень милые.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Не могу исключить замыленности взгляда советского человека этими уродцами, стоящими на каждом шагу.


 Я младше Вас на поколение, но мне нравится такая "постановка вопроса" в деле воспитания молодёжи. Это если принять как данность, что Дворец не мог быть Воронцовским в тот отрезок времени. Наверное у послевоенных мальчишек было отличное детство. Забавно перекликается замысел создания скульптурных композиций с "подобными" перед входом в Оперный... и расстояние "во времени"--- всего --- бульвар... пешком.

p.s. Интересно как выглядел Пионерский парк в это же время?

----------


## grudinovker

> Ох, заставили-таки вы меня рыться в поисках ссылок...
> Пожалуйста:
> http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=155&pid=11232#top_display_media
> http://lingvik.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/6691/303879
> http://lingvik.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/6691/303530
> http://lingvik.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/6691/301836


 ух ты, а давно сие творение  оттуда  исчезло? и расскажите,пожалуйста,когда и по какому поводу  имело место быть, зараннее спс)

----------


## Jorjic

> Не скажите. Скульптуры тут очень милые.


 Ну, да. Еще пару девушек с веслом...

----------


## VicTur

> Я, наверное, по темноте своей что-то не понял. Уж извините, но не удержался, написал.


 Объясняю. Наш уважаемый архивариус, кроме всего прочего, ещё и собирает материалы, связанные с Высоцким. Поэтому я и подбросил ссылку на пост, содержащий фото Владимира Семёновича (сам текст поста идиотский, а вот такое фото мне раньше не попадалось).

----------


## Лысый0

> Имеется в виду, что это изображен на фото Валерий Смирнов? То есть это примерно середина 60-х? Интересно устроена память - я этого не помню, хотя жил рядом. Не могу исключить замыленности взгляда советского человека этими уродцами, стоящими на каждом шагу.


 В 50-60 гг я тоже не помню этих скульптур и ворота были красивей и выше. В стороны шел высокий забор с пиками, который заканчивался таким "веером", как домоученовский на Сабанеевом. На углу здания просматривается Гипсовый Ленин, которого впритык не помню.
А во второй половине 50-х в Пионерском парке функционировал бассейн с байдарками и куча игротек, библиотека, общ. туалет, спортивная поляна и присутствовал барельеф А.М. Горького на стене склона примерно где заканчивался забор дворца.
И будку у ворот не помню.  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Нет, 1-й ходил по Херсонской и Щепкина.


 Как на моей памяти №1 ходил по Садовай до Нового базара и делал кольцо по Щепкина. А у №23 было кольцо на Греческой.

----------


## OMF

> Как на моей памяти №1 ходил по Садовай до Нового базара и делал кольцо по Щепкина. А у №23 было кольцо на Греческой.


 Не стоит со мной спорить по поводу трамваев  Есть все карты и описания и фотографии на моем сайте, да и жил я в двух кварталах оттуда и ездил и на 1-м, и на 23-м. На Греческой 23-й кольцевался первые несколько лет (1910-1913), потом сразу после войн (гражданской и ВОВ)

----------


## ruslanyd

> Вот тут наткнулся случайно на кадр из Зеленого фургона 1959-го года.
> Перекресток Садовой, Торговой и Княжеского переулка.
> Похоже, тут и на Одессастори еще не было такого вида.
> 
> А вот тут еще несколько кадров из этого же фильма.


 На этом стопкадре - механические железнодорожные мастерские барона Унгерн-Штернберга на Ближних Мельницах и бывший цех Краяна
Здание горело в 2011 году



Фотографировал его этой зимой
Удивительно видеть промышленный объект, выполненный, в архитектурном отношении, на таком высоком уровне
И удручает тот факт, что, многое, дожившее до сего дня, вдруг уходит в историю в наглую под самым носом, а где-то на задворках шансов на выживание просто нет

----------


## ruslanyd

> присутствовал барельеф А.М. Горького на стене склона примерно где заканчивался забор дворца.


 Барельеф в прошлом году еще был и есть, наверно, если во время Михалковских войнушек не пострадал  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

такой вид был?

----------


## SaMoVar

> такой вид был?


 Часы, под которыми назначались встречи.

----------


## Пушкин

> такой вид был?


  А какого времени эта открытка, до войны или после? Дом с права стоит, остановка есть, наверно довоенная?

----------


## Пушкин

> Валерий Смирнов...


  Известное фото, но в последнее время обратил внимание на другое - на дореволюционных открытках этих ворот нет - там сплошной забор, когда же  открыли (появились) эти ворота?

----------


## Пушкин

ПУШКИН  Автор - Зиновьев Денис, 11 лет   
Мне год, и я знаю, что Пушкин – рыба.  
Смешная. Плюётся водою в ладони.   
Мне два, и я знаю, что Пушкин – глыба  
Из камня – в небо, где крик вороний.   
Мне три. Я уверен, что Пушкин – сказка,  
Где кот учёный заводит речи.   
А в пять отвечаю уже без подсказки,  
Что Пушкин – Александр Сергеич.   
В семь узнаю вдруг, что Пушкина нет.  
Мне странно. Растерянно книгу листаю.   
Школа. Чтение. Девять лет.  Я наизусть «Лукоморье» читаю.   
Мне одиннадцать. Утро. Бульвар. Воскресенье.  
Море. Пушкин. В изножье – рыбы.   
Теперь-то я знаю, что Пушкин – гений.  
Теперь-то я знаю, что Пушкин – глыба! 

Хороший стих... 
Вот интересные фото - снимались с разницей в пять минут? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Известное фото, но в последнее время обратил внимание на другое - на дореволюционных открытках этих ворот нет - там сплошной забор, когда же  открыли (появились) эти ворота?


 Ворота были изначально. Просто там стояли львы, которые потом переехали к колоннаде.

----------


## Milkaway

> Не могу исключить замыленности взгляда советского человека этими уродцами, стоящими на каждом шагу.


 ... мой папа рассказывал, что в детстве очень боялся подобных пионерских изваяний и причина тому - страшилки старших ребят, которые утверждали, что такие статуи делают из настоящих живых детей, которые плохо учились в школе и не отличались примерным поведением .... и таким вот страшным образом их перевоспитывали ... а по ночам эти несчастные пионеры украдкой пробирались домой - повидаться с родными ... особенно горько плакали бабушки ... и если, вдруг, ночью встретиться с таким пионером, то можно даже умереть ....видимо, поэтому первый класс мой папа закончил на одни пятёрки ))) ...

----------


## Пушкин

> Ворота были изначально. Просто там стояли львы, которые потом переехали к колоннаде.


  За львов я знаю, но всё же вы не правы... :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Кстати о бульваре

----------


## Jorjic

> За львов я знаю, но всё же вы не правы...


 Да, видимо так. Скорее всего ворота прорубили после революции и установили этих девушек с веслами. Но уже до войны поставили львов (в архиве есть фото до 40-го года). И после войны они стояли до 60-х, когда убрали забор. Тогда интересно происхождение этих львов

----------


## Пушкин

> Кстати о бульваре


  Здание у же как лет 10 в частной собственности...

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, видимо так. Скорее всего ворота прорубили после революции и установили этих девушек с веслами. Но уже до войны поставили львов (в архиве есть фото до 40-го года). И после войны они стояли до 60-х, когда убрали забор. Тогда интересно происхождение этих львов


  Может ещё до революции ворота открыли? Ещё может быть что львы стояли на воротах в Воронцовский переулок. Кстати в фильме "Зелёный фургон" 59 года ворота есть...

----------


## mlch

> За львов я знаю, но всё же вы не правы...

----------


## Лысый0

> 


 Да, да, да, именно так. Видимо пионеры были до войны. Эти ворота смотрятся гораздо органичнее  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

А ворота не могли появиться в то время когда там была гимназия (название трудновыговариваемое  :smileflag: )

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Не стоит со мной спорить по поводу трамваев  Есть все карты и описания и фотографии на моем сайте, да и жил я в двух кварталах оттуда и ездил и на 1-м, и на 23-м. На Греческой 23-й кольцевался первые несколько лет (1910-1913), потом сразу после войн (гражданской и ВОВ)


 Непосредственно перед снятием он пару месяцев тоже кольцевался на Греческой в 64-65 годах.

----------


## Лысый0

> Непосредственно перед снятием он пару месяцев тоже кольцевался на Греческой в 64-65 годах.


 Его сняли в 64 г. Троллейбус пошел с осени 64.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Хороший стих... 
> Вот интересные фото - снимались с разницей в пять минут?


 Стихотворение замечательное! А напор... хороший. :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> А ворота не могли появиться в то время когда там была гимназия (название трудновыговариваемое )


 Припоминая "Потемкин" смутно припоминаю взрыв на фоне этих львов при обстреле города. Надо пересмотреть.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Его сняли в 64 г. Троллейбус пошел с осени 64.


  23-й в укороченном виде отменили с 11 февраля 65 года, 5-й троллейбус на Греческую пустили в апреле того же года. В 64 году 2-й троллейбус продлили до Ак. Павлова - Баранова.

----------


## Schock

Извините, точку после "точно" не поставила Там был Геракл. С дубиной(?) Код парадной узнаю у тети Зельды Она там живет


> Или Я путаю номер двора (скорее всего третий [если стоять спиной к морю, то по левую руку]), или Вы путаете Нептуна с Гераклом. Но Нептуна Я никогда не видел, а Геракл был с мечом.  Теперь на его месте таки да дельфин, и может даже пластмассовый... В том районе была (может и есть до сих пор) ещё одна шикарная достопримечательность --- потолок парадной во фресках в угловом доме (Торговая/Софиевская). Сейчас парадная на кодовом замке. А надо бы сфотать.

----------


## Schock

И Вы извините Теперь вижу как глупо получается , когда точку пропустишь


> Геракл был, Геракл. С палицей.

----------


## Schock

Нас в младших классах туда ( в пионерский парк) водили в павильон Там была библиотека А в пруду водились миленькие головастики и полу-лягушечки Там можно было взять напрокат не то бадминтон, не то теннисные ракетки с сеткой и т.д  А легенду о решетке только слышала И статуй не застала Зато мальчишки из нашего двора ходили в пионерский парк драться велосипедными цепями или стенка на стенку как стемнеет Драки шли район на район или улица на улицу Поскольку кого-то из них посадили за хулиганство, то моей задачей как подружки сестры одного из "наших" была - искать пути отступления Так что все местные подвалы и чердаки облазила и знала из какой котельной куда попасть можно и какие чердаки проходные , а какие нет.


> В 50-60 гг я тоже не помню этих скульптур и ворота были красивей и выше. В стороны шел высокий забор с пиками, который заканчивался таким "веером", как домоученовский на Сабанеевом. На углу здания просматривается Гипсовый Ленин, которого впритык не помню.
> А во второй половине 50-х в Пионерском парке функционировал бассейн с байдарками и куча игротек, библиотека, общ. туалет, спортивная поляна и присутствовал барельеф А.М. Горького на стене склона примерно где заканчивался забор дворца.
> И будку у ворот не помню.

----------


## Пушкин

> Нас в младших классах туда ( в пионерский парк) водили в павильон Там была библиотека А в пруду водились миленькие головастики и полу-лягушечки Там можно было взять напрокат не то бадминтон, не то теннисные ракетки с сеткой и т.д  А легенду о решетке только слышала И статуй не застала Зато мальчишки из нашего двора ходили в пионерский парк драться велосипедными цепями или стенка на стенку как стемнеет Драки шли район на район или улица на улицу Поскольку кого-то из них посадили за хулиганство, то моей задачей как подружки сестры одного из "наших" была - искать пути отступления Так что все местные подвалы и чердаки облазила и знала из какой котельной куда попасть можно и какие чердаки проходные , а какие нет.


 Да было дело, но не всё так серьёзно...)))) Пацанов с Тихого всегда было больше...

----------


## GAK

> ух ты, а давно сие творение  оттуда  исчезло? и расскажите,пожалуйста,когда и по какому поводу  имело место быть, зараннее спс)


 А это где: http://lingvik.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/6691/301454  ???

----------


## BIGBIG

Это точно в Одессе.Но где?

----------


## Antique

> Это точно в Одессе.Но где?


 А я всё же сомневаюсь.

----------


## VicTur

> А это где: http://lingvik.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/6691/301454  ???


 Пищевая академия, дворик перед «В»-корпусом:

http://www.vashisosedi.ru/item152662.html?photo_id=80191979&pn=88.

----------


## grudinovker

> Пищевая академия, дворик перед «В»-корпусом:
> 
> http://www.vashisosedi.ru/item152662.html?photo_id=80191979&pn=88.


 за Геракла расскажите же кто-нибудь

----------


## VicTur

> за Геракла расскажите же кто-нибудь


 Увы, это не ко мне, а к тем, кто располагает сведениями об этой статуе.

----------


## malyutka_e

Все таки не уберегли царя. Кто-то смазал ему по лбу грязным туфлем  Пока на этом, слава Богу, вандализм закончился. Металл еще на месте :smileflag: . Можно было-бы и рядом с Колонной поставить милицейский пост, как на Екатерининской площади.

----------


## malyutka_e

По-моему, это силикон :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Все таки не уберегли царя. Кто-то смазал ему по лбу грязным туфлем  Пока на этом, слава Богу, вандализм закончился. Металл еще на месте. Можно было-бы и рядом с Колонной поставить милицейский пост, как на Екатерининской площади.


 А лучше вообще будки околоточных на каждом квартале поставить, может порядка больше было бы, ну раз воспитание с моралью хромает на обе ноги

----------


## malyutka_e

Нашел сегодня в Александровском парке Люк почтенного возраста...

----------


## grudinovker

> По-моему, это силикон


  шикарный комментарий))))))))))))

----------


## Milkaway

> По-моему, это силикон


 ... а вот и нет ))) ... армированный пластик ... красота ,,на века,, !!! ))) ...

----------


## malyutka_e

Хорошо, что не хватило денег на покраску кирпича в чудный малиновый цвет. Потому, что можно еще увидеть фасад здания в благородном первозданном виде :smileflag: .
Кстати, на Канатной, 83 задний фасад здания не тронут реконструкцией. Это какой-то новый стиль  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Нашел сегодня в Александровском парке Люк почтенного возраста...


 ... шиеарная кришечка!!! её бы в другую темку про люки ...

----------


## SaMoVar

> присутствовал барельеф А.М. Горького на стене склона


  Барельеф 3 года назад был. Разрушенный крепко, но узнаваемый.

----------


## mlch

> за Геракла расскажите же кто-нибудь


 Если очень срочно и что-нибудь, то читаем "Мифы и легенды Древней Греции".
А если конкретно за Геракла на Торговой - придется ждать того, кто знает. А такие, к сожалению, не всегда появляются.

----------


## Milkaway

> Если очень срочно и что-нибудь, то читаем "Мифы и легенды Древней Греции".
> А если конкретно за Геракла на Торговой - придется ждать того, кто знает. А такие, к сожалению, не всегда появляются.


 ... когда-то слышала примерно такую историю: в одном одесском дворе была скульптурная мастерская, в которой за долгие годы скопилось некоторое количество разных изваяний ... и когда, в очередной раз, мастерская перешла к очередному скульптору, тот решил несколько ,,почистить,, помещение ... что-то разобрали друзья-знакомые, что-то отправилось на свалку, а одну довольно большую скульптуру так никто и не забрал ... и новый хозяин мастерской решил вытащить её во двор с намерением в ближайшие дни куда-нибудь пристроить ... но пристроить как-то не получалось ... а тем временем, жильцы дома понемногу привыкли к такому соседству и даже предложили оставить скульптуру во дворе ,,навсегда,,  .... возможно, эта история как раз про Геракла ...

----------


## BIGBIG

Ну если-бы эта фотография была бы Вашей ,Вы бы не сомневались.


> А я всё же сомневаюсь.


  Вот еще одна.Та же дата,тот же фотограф.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну если-бы эта фотография была бы Вашей ,Вы бы не сомневались. Вот еще одна.Та же дата,тот же фотограф.


 Предположить, что это Ваши (я имею в виду авторство) фотографии сложно. Не могли бы Вы поделиться историей их происхождения?

----------


## Milkaway

> Ну если-бы эта фотография была бы Вашей ,Вы бы не сомневались.
>  Вот еще одна.Та же дата,тот же фотограф.


 ... Жуковского - Екатерининская ... на заднем плане доходный дом Шестопала-Чернигова ... кстати, фото уже где-то попадалось ...

----------


## Лысый0

фото.pdfфото_0002.pdf

Этого элеватора уж точно давно нет.

Прошу прощения за качество, но уж дюже старая газетка. Хотел выложить в полном развороте но такого размера сканер тока у Склифа, а я никак туда не доеду. :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> ... Жуковского - Екатерининская ... на заднем плане доходный дом Шестопала-Чернигова ... кстати, фото уже где-то попадалось ...


 Так в Архиве лежит, качеством только хуже.

----------


## BIGBIG

Происхождение банальное.Человек по имени Алексей Балашов.(по рассказу бывшей владелицы альбома)Тоже должен был идти в этом строю,но по причине плохого здоровья получил отсрочку.Он был фотографом-любителем.Семья не одесская,а из Саратова.Как они попали в Одессу она не знает.


> Предположить, что это Ваши (я имею в виду авторство) фотографии сложно. Не могли бы Вы поделиться историей их происхождения?

----------


## Скрытик

Мне на 1м фото кирпичное здание кажется похожим. Не М.Арнаутская случайно?

----------


## Milkaway

> Мне на 1м фото кирпичное здание кажется похожим. Не М.Арнаутская случайно?


 ... нет, не оно - я тоже сразу о нем подумала ...

----------


## Antique

Тогда данное здание(я) могли не уцелеть до наших дней.

----------


## Пушкин

Уважаемые форумчане хочу вам напомнить что в этом году нашей Юморине стукнет 40 лет, год вроде юбилейный, поэтому желаю вам отметить этот праздник с характерной нам харизмой одессизма :smileflag:  

-----------------------------------------------

Есть такое фото - это 100% Одесса, кому то где то попадался этот шарик?

----------


## BIGBIG

Есть версия что это не сохранившееся здание на углу Дерибасовской и Ришельевской (там где банк).

----------


## BIGBIG

Шедевр.(я раньше не видел)Посмотрите
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POYTHxH9Lss

----------


## Milkaway

> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Есть такое фото - это 100% Одесса, кому то где то попадался этот шарик?


 ... напоминает что-то ,,пляжное,, ... может в Отраде такое было ...

----------


## феерический

> Уважаемые форумчане хочу вам напомнить что в этом году нашей Юморине стукнет 40 лет, год вроде юбилейный, поэтому желаю вам отметить этот праздник с характерной нам харизмой одессизма


 Что вам сказать... Вот уже лет 15 я стараюсь в этот день не выходить по возможности в места массового скопления людей. Исключение сделал в 2006м году, кажется, когда на Куликовом выступала группа Браво. В итоге я ушел с концерта с вывихнутой челюстью и исполненным чувством чистого удивления. Когда фестиваль превращается в попойку для окрестных районов области - мне на нем нет места.

----------


## феерический

> ... напоминает что-то ,,пляжное,, ... может в Отраде такое было ...


 Подобную деревянную конструкцию я встречал на 10 станции и дальше на 13й. Домики администрации пляжа.

----------


## BIGBIG

Захотелось потрамваить!!!!!Извините если где-то повторюсь

----------


## BIGBIG

Это не наш праздник!Наш был в 70-ых!

----------


## феерический

Вид с Соборки на Греческую. Трамваи на Преображенской.

----------


## brassl

> Вид с Соборки на Греческую. Трамваи на Преображенской.


 В Архиве есть, но в плохом качестве

----------


## Скрытик

А это не солнечное затмение случайно наблюдают? Если да, то можно год вычислить.

----------


## Пушкин

> Что вам сказать... Вот уже лет 15 я стараюсь в этот день не выходить по возможности в места массового скопления людей. Исключение сделал в 2006м году, кажется, когда на Куликовом выступала группа Браво. В итоге я ушел с концерта с вывихнутой челюстью и исполненным чувством чистого удивления. Когда фестиваль превращается в попойку для окрестных районов области - мне на нем нет места.


  времена попоек давно прошли пивной фестиваль Гумарына опять превратился в Юморину вот уже несколько лет - выхожу с детьми в город (центр) - получаю массу удовольствия...

----------


## феерический

> времена попоек давно прошли пивной фестиваль Гумарына опять превратился в Юморину вот уже несколько лет - выхожу с детьми в город (центр) - получаю массу удовольствия...


 Если вы советуете - я могу попробовать выглянуть на улицу в этот день. У меня работа в любом случае в центре... Но отношение к мероприятию будет пока еще предвзятое.

----------


## Пушкин

> ... напоминает что-то ,,пляжное,, ... может в Отраде такое было ...


 


> Подобную деревянную конструкцию я встречал на 10 станции и дальше на 13й. Домики администрации пляжа.


  У меня ассоциации с бильярдной в парке Шевченко...

----------


## Пушкин

> Если вы советуете - я могу попробовать выглянуть на улицу в этот день. У меня работа в любом случае в центре... Но отношение к мероприятию будет пока еще предвзятое.


  А может стоит собрать друзей и поменять отношение? )))

----------


## VicTur

> ... когда-то слышала примерно такую историю: в одном одесском дворе была скульптурная мастерская, в которой за долгие годы скопилось некоторое количество разных изваяний ... и когда, в очередной раз, мастерская перешла к очередному скульптору, тот решил несколько ,,почистить,, помещение ... что-то разобрали друзья-знакомые, что-то отправилось на свалку, а одну довольно большую скульптуру так никто и не забрал ... и новый хозяин мастерской решил вытащить её во двор с намерением в ближайшие дни куда-нибудь пристроить ... но пристроить как-то не получалось ... а тем временем, жильцы дома понемногу привыкли к такому соседству и даже предложили оставить скульптуру во дворе ,,навсегда,,  .... возможно, эта история как раз про Геракла ...


 Возможно, одна из вариаций истории о бюсте Заменгофа.

----------


## Пушкин

> Захотелось потрамваить!!!!!Извините если где-то повторюсь


  Над круглым домом виден купол - это купол какой то церкви, но какой?

----------


## феерический

А может и не только. Помните читальню чуть ниже роддома в парке Шевченко? Тоже была деревянная симпатичная конструкция. Кстати, у кого-то есть ее фотографии?

----------


## Пушкин

> А может и не только. Помните читальню чуть ниже роддома в парке Шевченко? Тоже была деревянная симпатичная конструкция. Кстати, у кого-то есть ее фотографии?


  прекрасно помню...

----------


## Пушкин

> Шедевр.(я раньше не видел)Посмотрите
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POYTHxH9Lss


  Прям по "Золотому телёнку"))) его в первые опубликовали в 1931 году, а фильм снят в 32ом...

----------


## Семирек

> Захотелось потрамваить!!!!!Извините если где-то повторюсь


 А какой это год примерно? Что-то даже не понять - это до революции или после? Если текст это оборот фотографии, то понятно что "до"...

----------


## Лысый0

> А может и не только. Помните читальню чуть ниже роддома в парке Шевченко? Тоже была деревянная симпатичная конструкция. Кстати, у кого-то есть ее фотографии?


 Шахматно-шашечный клуб...

----------


## Trs

Фото из поста BIGBIG — дореволюционное. Если присмотреться, можно увидеть двухглавых орлов чуть ниже окон. А откуда оно? Можно ли перепубликовать с указанием источника?

----------


## mlch

> Шедевр.(я раньше не видел)Посмотрите
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POYTHxH9Lss


 Большое спасибо! Дом, в котором жила моя бабушка в доброй трети кадров присутствует.  :smileflag: 
А регулировщица на фоне трамвайного павильона, это где может быть? Есть мнения?

----------


## OMF

Греческая пл.

----------


## mlch

> Греческая пл.


 Если Греческая, то скорее тот павильон, что был на месте "Киева". Слишком "воздушный" для того, который был у Дома книги. ИМХО

----------


## Greenya

> Есть такое фото - это 100% Одесса, кому то где то попадался этот шарик?


 Мне кажется это верхушка беседки, которую Михалков построил в Лунном парке.

----------


## Jorjic

> Если Греческая, то скорее тот павильон, что был на месте "Киева". Слишком "воздушный" для того, который был у Дома книги. ИМХО


 Я тоже так с собой и не договорился. С одной стороны архитектура скорее того павильона, но точка съемки от бывшего кинотеатра Котовского, вроде, не предполагает такого фона.

----------


## grudinovker

> ... когда-то слышала примерно такую историю: в одном одесском дворе была скульптурная мастерская, в которой за долгие годы скопилось некоторое количество разных изваяний ... и когда, в очередной раз, мастерская перешла к очередному скульптору, тот решил несколько ,,почистить,, помещение ... что-то разобрали друзья-знакомые, что-то отправилось на свалку, а одну довольно большую скульптуру так никто и не забрал ... и новый хозяин мастерской решил вытащить её во двор с намерением в ближайшие дни куда-нибудь пристроить ... но пристроить как-то не получалось ... а тем временем, жильцы дома понемногу привыкли к такому соседству и даже предложили оставить скульптуру во дворе ,,навсегда,,  .... возможно, эта история как раз про Геракла ...


 похоже на правду)

----------


## mlch

> Я тоже так с собой и не договорился. С одной стороны архитектура скорее того павильона, но точка съемки от бывшего кинотеатра Котовского, вроде, не предполагает такого фона.


 А если это съемка со стороны Александровского?

----------


## Antique

> Я тоже так с собой и не договорился. С одной стороны архитектура скорее того павильона, но точка съемки от бывшего кинотеатра Котовского, вроде, не предполагает такого фона.


 Ну если проследить за взглядом актёра, то тот смотрит в стену дома Маюрова, а показывают остановку. В начале фильма то же: то Карантинную балку показывают, то Сабанеев мост.




> Если Греческая, то скорее тот павильон, что был на месте "Киева". Слишком "воздушный" для того, который был у Дома книги. ИМХО


  На месте ресторана Киев был дом К. Меля, а остановка находилась за ним. То есть аналогично той, что была сооружена за домом Ведде / Торичелли. Возможно на видео как раз и виден на заднем плане дом Меля.

----------


## mlch

> Над круглым домом виден купол - это купол какой то церкви, но какой?


 Не факт, что это купол. Это может быть угловая башенка. Либо на Греческой угол Екатерининской, либо на Греческой Ришельевской, что менее вероятно.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не факт, что это купол. Это может быть угловая башенка. Либо на Греческой угол Екатерининской, либо на Греческой Ришельевской, что менее вероятно.


 Тоже склоняюсь что это башенка на доме с длинным балконом...

----------


## Antique

> Мне кажется это верхушка беседки, которую Михалков построил в Лунном парке.


 да

----------


## Jorjic

> А если это съемка со стороны Александровского?


 В  те времена такой монтаж абсолютно без смысловой нагрузки? Вряд ли.

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне кажется это верхушка беседки, которую Михалков построил в Лунном парке.


 Таки да.

----------


## Milkaway

> Над круглым домом виден купол - это купол какой то церкви, но какой?


 ... если очень присмотреться ))) ... купол висит на проводах над улицей, а это значит, что мы видим осветительный прибор ...

----------


## Пушкин

> ... если очень присмотреться ))) ... купол висит на проводах над улицей, а это значит, что мы видим осветительный прибор ...


  Тогда он просто огромен...

----------


## Пушкин

> Таки да.


  Эх раскусили меня, а я к первому апреля готовился... Дай Бог что б таких новоделов, в городе было побольше...

----------


## Milkaway

> Тогда он просто огромен...


 ... если принять во внимание, что осветительный прибор висит возле Литературно-артистического общества и  Скейтинг-ринга, где собиралось огромное количество молодых (и не очень) людей, то огромный размер, таки да, имеет значение!!! ))) ...

----------


## Antique

В данный момент по Третьему цифровому каналу показывают так называемую мечеть.

----------


## Antique

Гм, это был конец передачи, но мне подача материала понравилась. Обстоятельно показали само здание,  а также черепицу, и кирпич с клеймом, история здания приводилась согласно музейной публикации, которая не так давно появлялась на форуме в рамках обсуждения.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Гм, это был конец передачи, но мне подача материала понравилась. Обстоятельно показали само здание,  а также черепицу, и кирпич с клеймом, история здания приводилась согласно музейной публикации, которая не так давно появлялась на форуме в рамках обсуждения.


 Какой музейной публикации?

----------


## Antique

> Какой музейной публикации?


 Кажется вы приводили на неё ссылку. http://museum-literature.odessa.ua/OLM_6.1.pdf

----------


## Лысый0

> Гм, это был конец передачи, но мне подача материала понравилась. Обстоятельно показали само здание,  а также черепицу, и кирпич с клеймом, история здания приводилась согласно музейной публикации, которая не так давно появлялась на форуме в рамках обсуждения.


 Дима вещал многозначительно...

----------


## GAK

> Шахматно-шашечный клуб...


 Там и читальня с библиотекой была в отдельном павильоне - сам я заходил газеты полистать. Слева читальня, а справа - ближе к роддому - шахматно/шаш клуб.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Кажется вы приводили на неё ссылку. http://museum-literature.odessa.ua/OLM_6.1.pdf


 Да, исследование Донцовой.

----------


## МуМиМама

> Шахматно-шашечный клуб...


 Присоединяюсь +

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Что сейчас находится в бывшем здании Приморского районного суда (Лермонтовский переулок 9). Здание отреставрировано. Там сейчас жилой дом?

Также мне интересна история дома номер 43 по Малой Арнаутской?

----------


## Пушкин

> Что сейчас находится в бывшем здании Приморского районного суда (Лермонтовский переулок 9). Здание отреставрировано. Там сейчас жилой дом?


  Консульство Белоруссии...

----------


## Алик Савенков

А вот ещё несколько фото с первого еврейского кладбища.

----------


## Antique

> Что сейчас находится в бывшем здании Приморского районного суда (Лермонтовский переулок 9). Здание отреставрировано. Там сейчас жилой дом?


 Разве раньше это был не жилой дом? Судя по окнам дом и до реставрации был жилой.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> А вот ещё несколько фото с первого еврейского кладбища.
> 
> Вложение 5935918 Вложение 5935922


 Куда вывезли обломки памятников когда разрушали кладбище? Что, просто закопали?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Разве раньше это был не жилой дом. Судя по окнам дом и до реставрации был жилой.


 Это здание занимал Приморский районный суд. Может часть здания была жилая?

Я помню как строили дом "Маскарад" рядом с этим зданием.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Это здание занимал Приморский районный суд. Может часть здания была жилая?
> 
> Я помню как строили дом "Маскарад" рядом с этим зданием.


 Я думаю что часть дома была жилая, а частично занимал суд. Это сейчас суды занимают хоромы. А что касается обломков памятников, то я думаю что их использовали для новых надгробий.

----------


## Milkaway

> Я думаю что часть дома была жилая, а частично занимал суд. Это сейчас суды занимают хоромы. А что касается обломков памятников, то я думаю что их использовали для новых надгробий.


 ... насколько я помню, суд занимал первый этаж (бывала там пару раз)...

... а надгробия часто использовались не по прямому назначению, а как строительно-отделочный материал ... из достоверных источников знаю, что когда в бывшем особняке Манук-Бея делали ремонт и решили выровнять мраморные полы ... оказались, что пол с обратной стороны был укрыт надгробными плитами с еврейского кдадбища ... видимо их положили в те времена, когда в особняке был Дом пионеров ...

----------


## Antique

> Это здание занимал Приморский районный суд. Может часть здания была жилая?


 Левое крыло по крайней мере частично было жилым, на 3 и 4 этажах были квартиры. Первый производил ощущение заброшенного, а на втором, судя по одинаковым стеклопакетам располагалось что-то административное. А вот правое крыло совсем не похоже на жилое.

Хотя возможно как раз тогда, когда я осматривал здание оконные рамы и меняли. Реконструкция здания, кстати выполнена отвратительно, посольство могло уже и потратится на нормальные деревянные окна, а не уничтожать те, которые сохранились. Фасад же окрашен не полностью, оставшаяся жилая часть совсем не тронута.

А хотя как я мог забыть, это же консульство Белорусии, а не Германии, например.

----------


## brassl

Завод ЗОР 1944 год.
 
Може кому пригодится  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Никогда не слышал о таком фотографе. Делюсь  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Завод ЗОР 1944 год.


 Кстати, в скором времени планируют снести кое-какие корпуса завода, в том числе и это старинное здание: ссылка. Спешите сфотографировать, скоро от данных зданий ничего не останется.

----------


## brassl

> Кстати, в скором времени планируют снести кое-какие корпуса завода, в том числе и это старинное здание: ссылка. Спешите сфотографировать, скоро от данных зданий ничего не останется.


 Пережили советы, пережили фашистов, а вот демократию.....

----------


## Киров

Нафига нам заводы,мы церкви строим.

----------


## Antique

> Пережили советы, пережили фашистов, а вот демократию.....


 Олигархия у нас. 

Те здания которые ещё остались, сохранились только благодаря тому, что были нужны исключительно с утилитарной целью или просто не было возможности начать новое строительство. Сейчас на участке ЗОРа такая возможность появилась.

----------


## mamzel_olia

А у кого-то есть чертеж фасада какого либо дома в центре города? желательно ныне существующего  :smileflag:

----------


## klerikal

Такого, как мне кажется не было

----------


## klerikal

Здание почтовой конторы со своими служащими в 1901 году


Зима 1897 года

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> ... насколько я помню, суд занимал первый этаж (бывала там пару раз)...
> 
> ... а надгробия часто использовались не по прямому назначению, а как строительно-отделочный материал ... из достоверных источников знаю, что когда в бывшем особняке Манук-Бея делали ремонт и решили выровнять мраморные полы ... оказались, что пол с обратной стороны был укрыт надгробными плитами с еврейского кдадбища ... видимо их положили в те времена, когда в особняке был Дом пионеров ...


 Где был особняк Манук-Бея в Одессе и когда там был дом Пионеров? Это в каком-то из районов?

----------


## ruslanyd

> Где был особняк Манук-Бея в Одессе и когда там был дом Пионеров? Это в каком-то из районов?


 Гоголя, д.15

Карты Google
Wikimapia

----------


## Antique

> Где был особняк Манук-Бея в Одессе


 На такого рода вопросы, но конечно не на все позволяет ответить список памятников местного значения. Это ссылка со страницы http://www.odessa.ua/ru/monuments/

Одесский список один из немногих, где для значительной части зданий указывается владелец архитектор и год постройки, хотя, на мой взгляд такие данные не верны в 20-30 %.

----------


## brassl

Всем хороших выходных!

----------


## Пушкин

Палац піонерів і жовтенят, был? :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Всем хороших выходных!
> Вложение 5943215


 А какие в доме справа две классных колхозных винарки после войны было... :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Палац піонерів і жовтенят, был?


 А вот он вроде  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Палац піонерів і жовтенят, был?


 Меня все вопрос гложет когда же выкинули скульптурные композиции и поставили львов и хорошие ворота. Похоже, что сразу после войны.

----------


## Лысый0

> А вот он вроде


 Но гипсовой скульптуры Ленина на углу уже (еще) нет.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Меня все вопрос гложет когда же выкинули скульптурные композиции и поставили львов и хорошие ворота. Похоже, что сразу после войны.


 Или при румынах?

----------


## Пушкин

> А вот он вроде


  да такой же, но другого качества...

----------


## Torry Kratch

Есть ли у кого фото из депо пожарников? Или может интересные сведения (истории) связанные с каланчой, что на выложенном brassl фото?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Есть ли у кого фото из депо пожарников? Или может интересные сведения (истории) связанные с каланчой, что на выложенном brassl фото?


 Дзига Вертов "Человек с киноаппаратом". Есть съёмки пожарной части на Бунина.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Нет, на Полицейской --- это не то (хотя спасибо конечно). Меня каланча интересует.

----------


## фауст

> Зима 1897 года


 Что за улица?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Что-то очень похоже на Купальный переулок...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Такого, как мне кажется не было


 Кто знает, как сохранить такую фотографию?

----------


## Скрытик

> Кто знает, как сохранить такую фотографию?


  Правая кнопка мыши, Сохранить как. У меня получилось.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Правая кнопка мыши, Сохранить как. У меня получилось.


 Я имел ввиду отсюда:

----------


## malyutka_e

Как вам конкуренция в гостиничном бизнесе? Современники могут взять на вооружение :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

А почему в кавычках только названия двух гостиниц?

----------


## malyutka_e

> А почему в кавычках только названия двух гостиниц?


 Это вопрос к редактору газеты.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Кто знает, как сохранить такую фотографию?


 


> Правая кнопка мыши, Сохранить как. У меня получилось.


 По правой кнопке сохраняется превьюшка, которая видна на форуме
Оригинал доступен на фотохостинге, но закрыт сверху прозрачным слоем, поэтому сохранение по правой кнопке не доступно

При сохранении с форума конкретно эта фота доступна в разрешении 715x597 пикселей, но оригинал - 851x710
Разница, конечно, может быть значительно большей

Вскрыть защиту довольно легко, поковырявшись в исходниках сайта
Без особых знаний, например, в Опере выбираем вверху в меню сайта картинку 851x710
Потом в меню Оперы Вид->Средства разработки запускаем Opera Dragonfly, или просто жмём Ctrl+Shift+I

Внизу открывается панель Dragonfly с исходником
Выбираем в нём закладку "Документ", если выбрана другая
Жмём по целевой картинке, Dragonfly позиционируется как раз на коде, связанном с "защитой" - прозрачным экраном: "*div style=..."*
Перед ним есть блок: *"img id="mainim......src="http://i.piccy.info...."*
Это и есть наша картинка - после "src=" указана *прямая ссылка на изображение в оригинальном разрешении*
При наведении мышью ссылка в Dragonfly становится активной
Жмём и изображение открывается в новом окне
А дальше по привычной схеме 

Не всегда удаётся так просто получить исходник
Иногда приходится пошариться по коду
А в случае с Macromedia Flash, на котором часто реализуют слайдшоу на сайтах, нам доступен только скриншот

----------


## malyutka_e

Спасибо за информацию !

----------


## malyutka_e

Хорошее было время !

----------


## Antique

> Я имел ввиду отсюда:


 В браузере может быть опция типа: "Информация о странице", где должен присутствовать список изображений присутствующих на странице, причём их можно сохранить. В firefox есть такая.

----------


## Schock

Есть вопрос:
В хронике по истории Одессы написано:
В первой половине 19 века в Одессе появилось Магдалинское убежище. Предназначалось для исправления падших женщин путем труда , молитв и раскаяния. С 1844 по 1862 гг через подобное заведение прошло 667 женщин.Стали на путь праведный 522 т.е. 78% 
Церковь Марии Магдалины построена в 1946 г и названа была в честь воскрешения господня Где же тогда было это Магдалинское убежище ? 
Сведения о них таковы:Такие конгрегации стали возникать в Германии около 1250 года (древнейшие из них — в Вормсе и Меце), но особенно распространились во Франции и Италии.В 1835 году различные учреждения, носившие это название и существовавшие самостоятельно, были объединены в орден сестер Доброго Пастыря, главная начальница которого имеет пребывание в Анжере
В России первое магдалинское убежище было учреждено в Санкт-Петербурге в 1833 году стараниями Сары Александровны Биллер и Анны Федоровны Михельсон. Это было частное учреждение, состоявшее под покровительством великой княгини Елены Павловны и призревавшее до 40 лиц ежегодно. В 1844 году оно было присоединено ко вновь учрежденной Свято-Троицкой общине сестер милосердия под названием «отделения для кающихся». Из 697 женщин, поступивших в это отделение с 1844 по 1862 год, поступило на места в услужение и отдано на попечение родным 505, выдано замуж 17, вышло по собственному желанию и исключено по неисправимости 133 
Где же в Одессе было это бежище и под чьим патронатом ? Кто знает?

----------


## Antique

> Церковь Марии Магдалины построена в 1946 г и названа была в честь воскрешения господня Где же тогда было это Магдалинское убежище ?


 Церковь и приют - вещи разные.

----------


## grudinovker

> По правой кнопке сохраняется превьюшка, которая видна на форуме
> Оригинал доступен на фотохостинге, но закрыт сверху прозрачным слоем, поэтому сохранение по правой кнопке не доступно
> 
> При сохранении с форума конкретно эта фота доступна в разрешении 715x597 пикселей, но оригинал - 851x710
> Разница, конечно, может быть значительно большей
> 
> Вскрыть защиту довольно легко, поковырявшись в исходниках сайта
> Без особых знаний, например, в Опере выбираем вверху в меню сайта картинку 851x710
> Потом в меню Оперы Вид->Средства разработки запускаем Opera Dragonfly, или просто жмём Ctrl+Shift+I
> ...


 а можно гораздо проще, на клаве нажать "prt sc", print screen то бишь,  и  затем "вставить"  например в "Paint")

----------


## visor77

> а можно гораздо проще, на клаве нажать "prt sc", print screen то бишь,  и  затем "вставить"  например в "Paint")


 И будет фото с разрешением экрана  :smileflag:  А на хостинге можно найти и побольше - по 3-5 тыс. точек по большой стороне. Такое и напечатать не стыдно в хорошем размере.

----------


## ruslanyd

> В браузере может быть опция типа: "Информация о странице", где должен присутствовать список изображений присутствующих на странице, причём их можно сохранить. В firefox есть такая.


 Да, тоже вариант 
В Опере аналог в том же Dragonfly, только вместо закладки "Документы" выбираем "Ресурсы" и в дереве ресурсов раздел "Изображения"
Но если изображений много (на титульной странице нашего форума, например, 59 изображений  :smileflag:  ), то первый вариант, при определенном навыке, будет много быстрей, если с кодом не намудрили




> а можно гораздо проще, на клаве нажать "prt sc", print screen то бишь,  и  затем "вставить"  например в "Paint")


 Ага...
Только проще не всегда лучше 
Тогда уж проще прямо здесь на форуме правой кнопкой->сохранить как...
Вы вообще поняли, почему malyutka_e задал этот вопрос?
В каком разрешении?
Какое отношение это изображение будет иметь к оригиналу?
Особенно в случае с большими изображениями
А потом пережимать с очередными потерями в jpg?
А еще в пэйнте обрезать лишнюю канву тоже проще?

Скриншот, как сказал выше, оправдан только в случае с Флеш и еще в некоторых




> И будет фото с разрешением экрана


 Еще минус хвосты по периметру  :smileflag:

----------


## Schock

Приюты учреждали при церквях и монастырях От кого-то слышала, что подкидышей воспитывали при церкви Марии Магдалины - был там приют для подкидышей И во время Крымской войны детей разобрали по семьям временно, т.к бомбили этот мыс корабли эскадры


> Церковь и приют - вещи разные.

----------


## Пушкин

> Есть вопрос:
> В хронике по истории Одессы написано:
> В первой половине 19 века в Одессе появилось Магдалинское убежище. Предназначалось для исправления падших женщин путем труда , молитв и раскаяния. С 1844 по 1862 гг через подобное заведение прошло 667 женщин.Стали на путь праведный 522 т.е. 78% 
> Церковь Марии Магдалины построена в 1946 г и названа была в честь воскрешения господня Где же тогда было это Магдалинское убежище ? 
> Сведения о них таковы:Такие конгрегации стали возникать в Германии около 1250 года (древнейшие из них — в Вормсе и Меце), но особенно распространились во Франции и Италии.В 1835 году различные учреждения, носившие это название и существовавшие самостоятельно, были объединены в орден сестер Доброго Пастыря, главная начальница которого имеет пребывание в Анжере
> В России первое магдалинское убежище было учреждено в Санкт-Петербурге в 1833 году стараниями Сары Александровны Биллер и Анны Федоровны Михельсон. Это было частное учреждение, состоявшее под покровительством великой княгини Елены Павловны и призревавшее до 40 лиц ежегодно. В 1844 году оно было присоединено ко вновь учрежденной Свято-Троицкой общине сестер милосердия под названием «отделения для кающихся». Из 697 женщин, поступивших в это отделение с 1844 по 1862 год, поступило на места в услужение и отдано на попечение родным 505, выдано замуж 17, вышло по собственному желанию и исключено по неисправимости 133 
> Где же в Одессе было это бежище и под чьим патронатом ? Кто знает?


  В России первое магдалинское убежище было учреждено в Санкт-Петербурге в 1833 году стараниями Сары Александровны Биллер и Анны Федоровны Михельсон. - странно, фамилии то явно не христианские)))

----------


## visor77

> стараниями Сары Александровны Биллер и Анны Федоровны Михельсон. - странно, фамилии то явно не христианские)))


 Фамилии очень даже похожи на немецкие - тоже христиане  :smileflag:  Михельсон  - еще и дворянская фамилия.
P.S. Бывшему дворянину, а ныне - скромному служащему ЗАГСа из города Старгорода его случайный знакомый, который стал на долгое время самым близким другом,  даже предлагал новые документы на имя Михельсон Конрад Карлович  :smileflag:

----------


## translator

> 


 


> Дыра там уже очень, очень давно (с год, а то и больше) чисто от кувалды.


 

Левая лапа тогда уже тоже была приставная.

----------


## VicTur

> Дзига Ветров "Человек с киноаппаратом".


 Вертов.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да, тоже вариант 
> В Опере аналог в том же Dragonfly, только вместо закладки "Документы" выбираем "Ресурсы" и в дереве ресурсов раздел "Изображения"
> Но если изображений много (на титульной странице нашего форума, например, 59 изображений  ), то первый вариант, при определенном навыке, будет много быстрей, если с кодом не намудрили
> 
> 
> 
> Ага...
> Только проще не всегда лучше 
> Тогда уж проще прямо здесь на форуме правой кнопкой->сохранить как...
> ...


 А что делать с Хромом?

----------


## ruslanyd

На тему вандализма: вот такую "страшную любовь" питают, вероятно, молодые одесситы к своему городу. И, как видно, это даже не металлоломщики


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Скамейка во дворах Сегедской*
снято сегодня










> А что делать с Хромом?


 Удалить! 
Я не знаю - у него очень ограниченный функционал и я его не пользую
Возможно, там есть какие-то аналоги

----------


## Antique

> Приюты учреждали при церквях и монастырях


 *В том числе* и при церквях и монастырях, но это не является обязательным условием.

----------


## visor77

> На тему вандализма: вот такую "страшную любовь" питают, вероятно, молодые одесситы к своему городу. И, как видно, это даже не металлоломщики
> 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *Скамейка во дворах Сегедской*
> снято сегодня


 Это ж сколько энергии пропадает зря! А дать бы каждому по метле - можно планету в порядок привести!

----------


## Пушкин

> Фамилии очень даже похожи на немецкие - тоже христиане  Михельсон  - еще и дворянская фамилия.
> P.S. Бывшему дворянину, а ныне - скромному служащему ЗАГСа из города Старгорода его случайный знакомый, который стал на долгое время самым близким другом,  даже предлагал новые документы на имя Михельсон Конрад Карлович


  так и отец Остапа был турецкоподанный не просто так...)))), ну не могли авторы написать что он еврей, не могли)))).

----------


## Antique

> От кого-то слышала, что подкидышей воспитывали при церкви Марии Магдалины - был там приют для подкидышей И во время Крымской войны детей разобрали по семьям временно, т.к бомбили этот мыс корабли эскадры


 Детей воспитывали в Приюте им. императрицы Марии Фёдоровны на Мариинской улице, где в здании была домовая церковь Марии Магдалины. А церковь на 10-й станции была освящена в честь Воскресения Христова, Церковью Марии Магдалины она стала лет как двадцать тому назад.

----------


## visor77

> так и отец Остапа был турецкоподанный не просто так...)))), ну не могли авторы написать что он еврей, не могли)))).


 Турецкоподданными было много одесситов - современников Ибрагима Бендера  :smileflag:  Тогда ведь их в армию не брали, и на войну не отправляли. Другое дело, что пользовались этим обычно те, кому было терять - владельцы магазинов, мастерских, артелей и прочего бизнеса. А бизнесом в Одессе занимались... Да-да, именно они

----------


## SaMoVar

> Приюты учреждали при церквях и монастырях От кого-то слышала, что подкидышей воспитывали при церкви Марии Магдалины - был там приют для подкидышей И во время Крымской войны детей разобрали по семьям временно, т.к бомбили этот мыс корабли эскадры


 Там "Тигр" на мель сел. А потом корабли поддержки попытались его спасти. Когда стало ясно, что команда в плену - "Тигр" разбомбили.
И да, это теперь церковь Марии Магдалины. А в то время был Храм Рождества Христова (пишу по памяти - могу ошибиться).

----------


## malyutka_e

> Там "Тигр" на мель сел. А потом корабли поддержки попытались его спасти. Когда стало ясно, что команда в плену - "Тигр" разбомбили.


 По этому вопросу читайте 2-й том "Адександровского парка". Все очень подробно расписано и показано :smileflag:  Даже фото капитана Тигра Джиффарда на смертном одре.

----------


## Antique

> Фамилии очень даже похожи на немецкие - тоже христиане  Михельсон  - еще и дворянская фамилия.
> P.S. Бывшему дворянину, а ныне - скромному служащему ЗАГСа из города Старгорода его случайный знакомый, который стал на долгое время самым близким другом,  даже предлагал новые документы на имя Михельсон Конрад Карлович


 Михельсон - Сын Михеля, который на самом деле мог быть сыном Мойши ) Насколько мне известно, ещё несколько веков назад у евреев не было фамилий и они вместо отчества использовали обращение к имени отца, напимер Аарон сын Бенциона. Но в европейских странах, не скажу когда, но с какого-то времени иметь прозвище должен был каждый и потому появились подобные фамилии. В Российской империи тоже была проведена такая акция, причём использовались разные методики формирования фамилии.




> Да, тоже вариант 
> В Опере аналог в том же Dragonfly, только вместо закладки "Документы" выбираем "Ресурсы" и в дереве ресурсов раздел "Изображения"
> Но если изображений много (на титульной странице нашего форума, например, 59 изображений  ), то первый вариант, при определенном навыке, будет много быстрей, если с кодом не намудрили


 Тут всё зависит от того, с разных ли источников ссылки или с одного. Если с одного, то они будут размещены рядом в списке, и таким образом (по крайней мере в Файрфоксе) можно выделить группу ссылок и в одно нажатие сохранить всё .

----------


## Скрытик

Так там же адрес есть )))

----------


## ruslanyd

> Фамилии очень даже похожи на немецкие - тоже христиане  Михельсон  - еще и дворянская фамилия.
> P.S. Бывшему дворянину, а ныне - скромному служащему ЗАГСа из города Старгорода его случайный знакомый, который стал на долгое время самым близким другом,  даже предлагал новые документы на имя Михельсон Конрад Карлович


 А евреи - ашкеназы откуда по происхождению? 
У них, в принципе, много немецких фамилий
Так уж исторически сложилось
Да и сам идиш - язык *германской группы* с большим заимствованием из девнееврейского и других языков

----------


## visor77

> А евреи - ашкеназы откуда по происхождению? 
> У них, в принципе, много немецких фамилий
> Так уж исторически сложилось
> Да и сам идиш - язык *германской группы* с большим заимствованием из девнееврейского и других языков


  Да я и не спорю  :smileflag:  Но поговорить-то хочется

----------


## Schock

Совершенно верно. Просто первая мысль была- где церковь в честь равноап , там и приют по идее может быть 
Вот например была еще такая деталь- учрежден приют для детей рожденных в тюрьме или оставшихся без приюта в связи с ссылкой или тюремным заключением родителей. Указано - находился близ моря, дети обучались ремеслам, вышиванию, грамоте... А где этот приют был? 


> *В том числе* и при церквях и монастырях, но это не является обязательным условием.

----------


## Schock

Термин происходит от слова «Ашкеназ» — семитского названия средневековой Германии, воспринимавшейся как место расселения потомков Аскеназа, внука Иафета. По состоянию на конец XX века, ашкеназы составляют большую часть (около 80 %) евреев мира, их доля среди евреев США ещё выше


> А евреи - ашкеназы откуда по происхождению? 
> У них, в принципе, много немецких фамилий
> Так уж исторически сложилось
> Да и сам идиш - язык *германской группы* с большим заимствованием из девнееврейского и других языков

----------


## Antique

> Совершенно верно. Просто первая мысль была- где церковь в честь равноап , там и приют по идее может быть 
> Вот например была еще такая деталь- учрежден приют для детей рожденных в тюрьме или оставшихся без приюта в связи с ссылкой или тюремным заключением родителей. Указано - находился близ моря, дети обучались ремеслам, вышиванию, грамоте... А где этот приют был?


 На конец ХІХ века об єтом приюте нет известий, возможно ликвидирован. К началу века существовали два приюта: Первый - исправительный приют, который располагался у колонии малолетних (здания сейчас занимает воинская часть у тюрьмы). А второй находился неподалёку, в конце Канатной.

----------


## Schock

Сборник Одесса 19век Хроника 1857г  Цитата-Первое упоминание о школе для нищенских и арестантских детей... В четырех верстах от города на берегу моря....


> На конец ХІХ века об єтом приюте нет известий, возможно ликвидирован. К началу века существовали два приюта: Первый - исправительный приют, который располагался у колонии малолетних (здания сейчас занимает воинская часть у тюрьмы). А второй находился неподалёку, в конце Канатной.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Термин происходит от слова «Ашкеназ» — семитского названия средневековой Германии, воспринимавшейся как место расселения потомков Аскеназа, внука Иафета. По состоянию на конец XX века, ашкеназы составляют большую часть (около 80 %) евреев мира, их доля среди евреев США ещё выше


 Это был риторический вопрос с ответом-ссылкой в нём, включавшем и ваш ответ 




> В четырех верстах от города на берегу моря....


 Интересно,  а что было тогда точкой отсчёта для подобного позиционирования?  :smileflag: 
Границы города размазаны и непостоянны, централизованного и, длительное время, фиксированного отделения связи не было до постройки Главпочтамта на Садовой в 1898г...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Зима 1897 года


 Кто-нибудь знает где это? Купальный переулок?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> На такого рода вопросы, но конечно не на все позволяет ответить список памятников местного значения. Это ссылка со страницы http://www.odessa.ua/ru/monuments/
> 
> Одесский список один из немногих, где для значительной части зданий указывается владелец архитектор и год постройки, хотя, на мой взгляд такие данные не верны в 20-30 %.


 Да, Antique, спасибо большое,

В списке памятников архитектуры местного значения я увидел и свой дом по пр-ту Гагарина 6А. Чем был приятно удивлен...
В доме на третьем этаже в одной из квартир проживал еврейский писатель Ирме Хаимович Друкер. Мои родители были друзьями с Друкерами.

Только вот в списке памятников архитектуры сделана ошибка. Он писатель, а не писательница.

----------


## Пушкин

> Турецкоподданными было много одесситов - современников Ибрагима Бендера  Тогда ведь их в армию не брали, и на войну не отправляли. Другое дело, что пользовались этим обычно те, кому было терять - владельцы магазинов, мастерских, артелей и прочего бизнеса. А бизнесом в Одессе занимались... Да-да, именно они


  Нет, нет, я о другом - вы не в курсе...

----------


## Скрытик

> Кто-нибудь знает где это? Купальный переулок?


  Очень похоже, но смущает количество телефонных проводов. Обычно такое количество было ближе к телефонной станции.

----------


## Antique

> Кто-нибудь знает где это? Купальный переулок?


 Я предполагаю, что это Красный переулок или переулок вице-адмирала Жукова. Такое скопление линий наблюдалось у телефонной станции, которая в те времена располагалась наГреческой улице. На переулках я остановился из-за небольшой ширины улицы.

 В переулках сохранилось около половины дореволюционных зданий, по-этому есть сложности с сопоставлением места на фото и сегодняшнего вида переулков. В качестве возможной точки сьёмки я предполагаю место у домов в Красном переулке, 7, ракурс по направлению к перекрёстку с Греческой улицей.

----------


## brassl

Подпись на обороте - Ботаническая, 7 1921
Може кому пригодится

----------


## Faizul Ahmad



----------


## brassl

Вот она в Архиве, там есть еще соседние кадры.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Подпись на обороте - Ботаническая, 7 1921
> Може кому пригодится
> Вложение 5949540


 Слева на фото строения на месте которых сейчас стоит 35-ая школа (точнее палисадник перед школой). На заднем плане торцом к фотографу находится само здание номер 7 по Ботанической.

----------


## brassl

> Слева на фото строения на месте которых сейчас стоит 35-ая школа (точнее палисадник перед школой). На заднем плане торцом к фотографу находится само здание номер 7 по Ботанической.


 Спасибо!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Спасибо!


 Пожалуйста  :smileflag: . И Вам тоже спасибо.

----------


## translator

Хорошая новость. Уже отремонтировали и покрасили.

 



Похоже на металл.

----------


## Пушкин

Когда с куском гефилте-фиш
Ты за столом еще не спишь,
И, как в тумане и в бреду,
Бредешь все дальше в Агаду,

Не забывай, что сказка – ложь,
Но в ней намек таится все ж
На то, что нас не победишь.
(Второй кусок гефилте-фиш?)

А потому пасхальный стол –
Оружье против аятолл:
Пусть знают сукины сыны,
Что мы по-прежнему сильны,

И бомбой нас не удивишь
(Да погоди с гефилте-фиш!)
Пускай они горят в аду,
Пускай читают Агаду,

Чтобы у них и млад, и стар
Все знал про десять Божьих кар.
Ну, а теперь глотнем винца,
Восславим нашего Творца.

Припомним тех, кто и доныне
Еще блуждает по пустыне,
Не зная посреди пути,
Как важно вовремя уйти.

Такие мысли год от года
Напомнят нам про тот обет,
Когда от рабства до свободы
Нас отделяло сорок лет.
Счастливого и весёлого Песаха друзья!!!

----------


## Dramteatr

> Слева на фото строения на месте которых сейчас стоит 35-ая школа (точнее палисадник перед школой). На заднем плане торцом к фотографу находится само здание номер 7 по Ботанической.


    а пивзавода в то время еще не было?

----------


## Antique

> а пивзавода в то время еще не было?


 Пивзавод ещё в ХІХ-м веке появился.

----------


## BIGBIG

Кто учил Эсперанто?

----------


## BIGBIG

И еще такая реклама на открытке

----------


## VicTur

> Кто учил Эсперанто?


 Так там же всё снабжено переводом на русский. Kaj ĉio estas komprenebla.

----------


## brassl

Надо помощь клуба.
Точно Одесса (ну 99 %  :smileflag: ), но на обороте не было подписи.
Где?

----------


## Viktor 7

> Точно Одесса (ну 99 % )
> Вложение 5954636


 А мне Малую долину улицу лейтенанта Шмидта уж очень напомнило. Есть там похожий дом ,не далеко от кирхи.

----------


## Новоросс!

Добрый вечер , может кто то поможет.. в этой теме была сылка на видео Одессы ?0-80 годов румыских туристов..если не трудно подскажите как найти..
заранее спасибо!

----------


## Скрытик

Не это? Только кажется не румынских: http://www.odessastory.info/?p=213

----------


## grudinovker

> Когда с куском гефилте-фиш
> Ты за столом еще не спишь,
> И, как в тумане и в бреду,
> Бредешь все дальше в Агаду,
> 
> Не забывай, что сказка – ложь,
> Но в ней намек таится все ж
> На то, что нас не победишь.
> (Второй кусок гефилте-фиш?)
> ...


 hag sameah)

----------


## Screech

Фрагмент фильма "Выгодный контракт" 1978 год 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RajPAEs9JiU#t=2454s

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> а пивзавода в то время еще не было?


 Конечно был, его на фото не видно. А еще неподалеку, примерно там где сейчас корпуса ОНУ на Французском бульваре, была дача Санценбахера, владельца пивзавода.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Коллеги, здесь на форуме в этой теме приводилась ссылка на livejournal в котором размещались фотографии Приморского района начала 80-х годов. Серия цветных семейных фотографий, сделанных в районе улиц Романа Кармена, пр-та Гагарина, Французского и Лидерсовского бульваров. 
Воспользовался поиском, но безрезультатно. Может кто-нибудь знает в каком из постов находится эта ссылка? Ориентировочно декабрь 2012 года.

----------


## brassl

> А мне Малую долину улицу лейтенанта Шмидта уж очень напомнило. Есть там похожий дом ,не далеко от кирхи.


  А может и Малая Долина.

----------


## BIGBIG

Есть версия,что это Одесская команда.Может кто-то узнает лица

----------


## Лысый0

> Есть версия,что это Одесская команда.Может кто-то узнает лица


 надо на Соборку кинуть...

----------


## VicTur

> Коллеги, здесь на форуме в этой теме приводилась ссылка на livejournal в котором размещались фотографии Приморского района начала 80-х годов. Серия цветных семейных фотографий, сделанных в районе улиц Романа Кармена, пр-та Гагарина, Французского и Лидерсовского бульваров. 
> Воспользовался поиском, но безрезультатно. Может кто-нибудь знает в каком из постов находится эта ссылка? Ориентировочно декабрь 2012 года.


 По-моему, это где-то здесь: http://yangur.livejournal.com/.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> По-моему, это где-то здесь: http://yangur.livejournal.com/.


 Точно, плюс, плюс!  :smileflag:

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> По исследованиям Сергея Котелко в данном районе располагались участки совсем других владельцев. Была ли у Санценбахера вообще дача вот в чём вопрос. Нетребский относил к  даче В. Санценбахера один из двух особняков за заводом, но на мой взгляд эта информация может быть ошибочной.


 То есть как других? Нет уж, давайте посмотрим. Скорее всего дача Санценбахера была именно там. Сейчас на этом месте корпуса ОНУ.

Вот выдержки из источника: "Следующей, под номером 22, следовала обширная территория дачи известного одесского пивовара Вильгельма Ивановича Санценбахера..."
Сергей Котелко цитирует одесскую газету от 29 сентября 1907 года: " ...недвижимое имение, принадлежавшее вдове Одесскаго купца Христиане Мартыновне Санценбахер". Затем автор продолжает аргументировать: "Именно эта заметка позволяет нам достаточно подробно узнать, что же в те годы представляла собой террритория, ныне занимаемая Одесским Университетом — итак, продолжим цитату: "… заключающееся в двух смежных участках земли под №3 и 4 мерою всего две десятины и две тысячи сто семьдесят  три с половиной квадр. саж. (2 десят 2173 1/2 кв. саж) с каменным крытым железом в полтора этажа барским домом о пятнадцати комнатах с кухней, ванной и террасой, с шестью каменными флигелями, конюшнями, сараями, погребом, ледником, оранжереями, беседкой, насаждениями и водопроводом, состоящее в Херсонской губ., в г. Одессе, по Малофонтанской дороге, а ныне по Французскому бульвару, под №22".


Следует помнить, что сведения приведенные здесь, проверены не до конца, и использование их как фактов представляет трудность.

----------


## VicTur

> Точно, плюс, плюс!


 http://yangur.livejournal.com/114933.html
Оно?

----------


## Antique

> То есть как других? Нет уж, давайте посмотрим.


 Не, я таки успел сделать откат )

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> http://yangur.livejournal.com/114933.html
> Оно?


 Оно самое.  :smileflag:  Спасибо.

----------


## Antique

> Нет, на Полицейской --- это не то (хотя спасибо конечно). Меня каланча интересует.


 Так на Бунина тоже каланча, только башню снесли. Эти здания совмещали роль полицейских участков и пожарных частей. Была ещё одна такая на Пастера / Княжеской но здание разрушено, правда пожарная часть до сих пор есть. Все три здания являются очень старыми, Херсонкая и Александровская сьезжие части были стилизированы под ломбардские кампанилы (североитальянский ренессанс).

----------


## exse

Люстдорф 1942:

 

Одесса 1942:

----------


## brassl

Одесса??

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 5958618


 А, так это немцы в '44-м взорвали вокзал Одесса-Порт.

----------


## mlch

> Одесса??
> Вложение 5959675 Вложение 5959677 Вложение 5959679


 Третий снимок - 100 % - Одесса. Мы его обсуждали месяц, примерно, тому назад.
Это северный пляж в Аркадии.
Первый снимок похоже тоже Аркадия. Хотя может быть и другой парк. Шевченко, например.
Второй снимок, если считать, что это Одесса, то скорее всего - фонтан в той же Аркадии, возле трамвайного кольца. А снято со склона оврага, над которым потом построили ресторан "Белая Акация", как мне кажется.

----------


## brassl

А чего третий и выложил, что точно Одесса (обсуждали другой снимок, а вид этот же), а вот фонтан в Аркадии другой. Фото из одного альбома

----------


## exse

Прошу прощения за отклонение от темы, но попался и такой Люстдорф. К началу войны им будет лет 12: 


Люсдорф. Колония №62 авг.1935.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://save.odessa.ua/stati/nuzhny-li-sklony-odessitam/#comment-32
Немного не в тему. Но это мы теряем тоже.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://molotok.ru/portsigar-artelnyj-sanit-odessa-i3125361285.html
Портсигар. Где-то у нас клейма собирали...

----------


## Пушкин

> Одесса??
> Вложение 5959675 Вложение 5959677 Вложение 5959679


  А второй снимок не фонтан ли в парке Шевченко?

----------


## SaMoVar

> А второй снимок не фонтан ли в парке Шевченко?


 Конечно, это он. Тут же написали, что парк Шевченко на снимке.

----------


## Пушкин

> Конечно, это он. Тут же написали, что парк Шевченко на снимке.


  не вижу что бы кто то писал, простите...

----------


## mlch

Нашел на сайте одесского аэропорта виртуальный музей. Возможно, кого-то заинтересует.

----------


## mlch

> не вижу что бы кто то писал, простите...


 Я писал, что подозреваю, что снимок сделан в Аркадии, *но может быть* и в парке Шевченко, например.

А по поводу фонтана в парке Шевченко. Я тоже в первую очередь вспомнил о нем. 

Но я абсолютно не помню подобного склона рядом с этим фонтаном.
***
Нашел фото фонтана в Аркадии.
Согласен - это не он.

----------


## Milkaway

> Одесса??
> Вложение 5959675 Вложение 5959677 Вложение 5959679


 ... первые два фото - парк Шевченко ... фонтан со стороны Маразлиевской (сейчас он выглядит иначе), а место съёмки - с недавно установленной детской площадки ( в прошлые годы на этой полянке были пеньки) - там как раз есть похожий уклон за скамейками ... и если внимательно присмотреться, среди деревьев заметны характерные фонарные столбы ... аллея со скамейкой и таким же фонарным столбом - вероятно часть Суворовской аллеи ... во всяком случае, я помню такие места именно в парке Шевченко, правда это было ооочень давно ))) ...

----------


## grudinovker

а где это со львами?  


> Люстдорф 1942:
> 
> Вложение 5958613 Вложение 5958621
> 
> Одесса 1942:
> 
> Вложение 5958620 Вложение 5958617
> 
> Вложение 5958615 Вложение 5958614

----------


## grudinovker

3-ю уже видела, Одесса) 



> Одесса??
> Вложение 5959675 Вложение 5959677 Вложение 5959679

----------


## grudinovker

ой, уже ответили) 


> Третий снимок - 100 % - Одесса. Мы его обсуждали месяц, примерно, тому назад.
> Это северный пляж в Аркадии.
> Первый снимок похоже тоже Аркадия. Хотя может быть и другой парк. Шевченко, например.
> Второй снимок, если считать, что это Одесса, то скорее всего - фонтан в той же Аркадии, возле трамвайного кольца. А снято со склона оврага, над которым потом построили ресторан "Белая Акация", как мне кажется.

----------


## SaMoVar

Фонтан в парке - съемка с пеньков. Милкэвэй правильно всё разложила.

----------


## mlch

> а где это со львами?


 Главный корпус санатория "Одесса" (бывший имени Дзержинского) Фасад со стороны Французского.
Львы стоят по сей день. Их в городе три пары, как минимум. В Горсаду, в санатории Горького и тут.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Главный корпус санатория "Одесса" (бывший имени Дзержинского) Фасад со стороны Французского.
> Львы стоят по сей день. Их в городе три пары, как минимум. В Горсаду, в санатории Горького и тут.


 Санаторий "Зелёная горка", Воронцовский дворец (не совсем то, но пара).

----------


## grudinovker

спс))) 


> Главный корпус санатория "Одесса" (бывший имени Дзержинского) Фасад со стороны Французского.
> Львы стоят по сей день. Их в городе три пары, как минимум. В Горсаду, в санатории Горького и тут.

----------


## SaMoVar

Нарыл интересную тему. http://www.irf.ua/. Как думаете, возможно ли подключение этого ресурса для восстановления некоторых избранных памятников архитектуры (которые ещё не перешли в частные руки - конфликт интересов), требующих капитального ремонта?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Третий снимок - 100 % - Одесса. Мы его обсуждали месяц, примерно, тому назад.
> Это северный пляж в Аркадии.
> Первый снимок похоже тоже Аркадия. Хотя может быть и другой парк. Шевченко, например.
> Второй снимок, если считать, что это Одесса, то скорее всего - фонтан в той же Аркадии, возле трамвайного кольца. А снято со склона оврага, над которым потом построили ресторан "Белая Акация", как мне кажется.


 Первые два снимка - скорее всего Парк Шевченко. Присмотритесь... там на фото такая особенная форма фонарей. 
Такие были, да и сейчас местами есть в Парке Шевченко. 
Например, возле памятника Неизвестному Матросу еще остались такие фонари (столб и рогатка для лампионов).

----------


## Пушкин

> Я писал, что подозреваю, что снимок сделан в Аркадии, *но может быть* и в парке Шевченко, например.
> 
> А по поводу фонтана в парке Шевченко. Я тоже в первую очередь вспомнил о нем. 
> 
> Но я абсолютно не помню подобного склона рядом с этим фонтаном.


  Возможно склон был там где сейчас лестница...

----------


## Пушкин

> а где это со львами?


 Санаторий Одесса, бывший Дзержинского

----------


## Пушкин

> Нарыл интересную тему. http://www.irf.ua/. Как думаете, возможно ли подключение этого ресурса для восстановления некоторых избранных памятников архитектуры (которые ещё не перешли в частные руки - конфликт интересов), требующих капитального ремонта?


  думаю нет, но попробовать стоит...

----------


## Good++++

Интересная информация на сайте "Дуская.нет"
Театры, как и женщины, достаются победителям! Одесситы узнали секретные данные об артистах-коллаборационистах
dumskaya.net/news/teatry-kak-i-genschiny-dostayutsya-pobeditelyam--025397/



> В канун Международного Дня театра в Одесском историко-краеведческом музее состоялось открытие выставки «Одесса. Оккупация. Театр».


 Интересен тот факт, что на выставке использованы фотографии с сайта одессастори...
Вопрос к brassl'у, в архиве есть в нормальном состоянии такая фотография?

----------


## brassl

Я такую впервые вижу. Не "наша". Вряд ли в краеведческом использовали Стори, у них и своего много. Скорее всего наоборот, у нас висят "их" фото  :smileflag: 

Нашел новый вид Украинского театра, но не могу загрузить  Попробую чуть позже

----------


## brassl

Хотя нет, действительно "наша" фото! Приятно  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Ребята извиняюсь, я не совсем корректно ответил на вопрос, чем внес путаницу в наши ряды  :smileflag: 
Фото которое выложил Good++++ не наше, но я пошел по ссылке которую он дал и там среди фото есть Регулировщик на фоне театра, так у него нашлепка СТОРИ в углу. Может еще чего "нашего" есть, схожу на выходных - посмотрю  :smileflag: 

Всем хорошего дня

----------


## heffalump1974

> Фрагмент фильма "Выгодный контракт" 1978 год 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RajPAEs9JiU#t=2454s


 Спасибо, напомнили не только интересный (по крайней мере первые 2 серии) фильм, (и манеру киношников снимать поход из одного подъезда на Таирова в другой непременно через Поскот с экскурсионным зигзагом в центре), но и существование в природе почтовых справочников с перечнем улиц, нумерацией домов и проч. - а нет ли у кого таких?

----------


## brassl

Вот искомый Украинский, фото вставить в форум не могу, блокируется. Хотя другие фото пропускаются. Расширение менял, ничего не помогает

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

А так ... (попытка помочь уважаемому brassl)

----------


## exse

_"...афиши печатались по-румынски...!_

Афиши, может, и по румынски, а программки на двух языках:



16.04.42

----------


## Jorjic

> Афиши, может, и по румынски, а программки на двух языках:...


 Почему же на двух? На трех языках.

----------


## mlch

> Вот искомый Украинский, фото вставить в форум не могу, блокируется. Хотя другие фото пропускаются. Расширение менял, ничего не помогает


 Не вижу проблемы.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Спасибо ребята. А у меня чего то блокируется фото. Может уже из "лимита" выпал. Так вроде еще чуть осталось.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не вижу проблемы.


 Ребята, над дорогой свисают фонари уличного освещения?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ребята, над дорогой свисают фонари уличного освещения?


 Естественно.

----------


## GAK

> Детей воспитывали в Приюте им. императрицы Марии Фёдоровны на Мариинской улице, где в здании была домовая церковь Марии Магдалины. А церковь на 10-й станции была освящена в честь Воскресения Христова, Церковью Марии Магдалины она стала лет как двадцать тому назад.


  Во имя св. равнапостольной Марии Магдалины эту церковь освятили румыны, очень любящие эту святую, во время оккупации после восстановленя в ней службы. При "красных" её вновь закрыли, но восстановили теперь с тем же именем.

----------


## GAK

> А вот ещё несколько фото с первого еврейского кладбища.


  Спасибо! Очень интересно, но как сильно разрушено. Если можно, то прошу продолжать выкладывать фото Первого кл-ща. Фото Первого и еврейского, и христианского были в музее Старая Одесса.

----------


## malyutka_e

Одесса 1942 года. Где это ?.

----------


## Good++++

> Второе фото-Тираспольская угол Успенской.
> 
> http://goo.gl/EhXRX


 угловой дом по Тираспольской на фото раза в 2 длиннее нынешнего...

----------


## Greenya

> угловой дом по Тираспольской на фото раза в 2 длиннее нынешнего...


 Так это же Соборка с угла Преображенской и Дерибасовской

----------


## Antique

> Одесса 1942 года. Где это ?.


 На первой похоже буфет румынской постройки.

----------


## victor.odessa

> На первой похоже буфет румынской постройки.


 Может быть это Алексеевская площадь?

----------


## Kamin

А где у нас до войны были цепные ограждения в скверах? Там явно видна цепь на столбиках.(слева от буфета)

----------


## Лысый0

> Так это же Соборка с угла Преображенской и Дерибасовской


 Поддерживаю.

----------


## Лысый0

> Может быть это Алексеевская площадь?


 Похоже на отрезок Степовой перед сквером (церковью).

----------


## mlch

> А где у нас до войны были цепные ограждения в скверах? Там явно видна цепь на столбиках.(слева от буфета)


  Или у меня что-то с глазами, или мы на разные буфеты смотрим. Не вижу я там никакой цепи.  :smileflag: 
А на втором снимке точно - Соборка.

----------


## brassl

Извините что абсолютно не по теме, да я из нашей темы никуда и не вылажу . 
Просто наболевшее, так хреново чего то. 
Из дневников Василия Макаровича
"Ни ума, ни правды, ни силы настоящей, ни одной живой идеи!.. 
Да при помощи чего же они правят нами? Остается одно объяснение - при помощи нашей собственной глупости. Вот по ней-то надо бить и бить нашему искусству."

                                                       Василий Шукшин

----------


## Antique

> Может быть это Алексеевская площадь?


 Я не могу ни за что зацепиться. Раньше по периметру площади проходила ограда, но я не знаю существовал ли тогда демонтированный участок со стороны Степовой.

У крестянок какие-то непонятные наряды, неужели фольксдойче?

----------


## Good++++

> Поддерживаю.


 Нет, это не Соборка ни с какой стороны! Скорее соглашусь на первый вариант.

----------


## BIGBIG

Обратите внимание http://molotok.ru/medal-serebro-dyakov-r3-odessa-obshch-konnozavod-i3081858898.html

----------


## Пушкин

> Так это же Соборка с угла Преображенской и Дерибасовской


  Странно - тогда рельсы наискосок как то получаются...http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.732641%...11794209768373

----------


## Antique

> Нет, это не Соборка ни с какой стороны! Скорее соглашусь на первый вариант.


 Это Соборная площадь, впереди справа улица Садовая и дома Рокко.

----------


## malyutka_e

Brassl не смог, выкладываю за него :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Brassl не смог, выкладываю за него


 Слева, кстати то здание с кинотеатром, про который вы спрашивали.

----------


## Good++++

> Это Соборная площадь, впереди слева улица Садовая и дома Рокко.


 Сравни 2 фотографии:
Особо обратить внимание на трамвайную будочку...

  *Показать скрытый текст* *2 фото*

----------


## Antique

> Сравни 2 фотографии:
> Особо обратить внимание на трамвайную будочку...


 И что не так?

----------


## Малиновский

Соборка это!А дом виден вдали ,в котором впоследствии были "бюро добрых услуг", "сделай сам" и т.д.

----------


## Good++++

> И что не так?


 на одной фотографии она располагается очень близко к дороге, на второй - на значительном удалении.

----------


## Good++++

> Соборка это!А дом виден вдали ,в котором впоследствии были "бюро добрых услуг", "сделай сам" и т.д.


 Нет, под таким углом съемки никак не можно увидеть часть здания со стороны Садовой... Да и трамвайная колея широкая, а на Садовую заворачивала узкая...

----------


## OMF

> на одной фотографии она располагается очень близко к дороге, на второй - на значительном удалении.


 Пути на Соборке перекладывали с бОльшим радиусом, чтобы по ним могли проходить "пульманы". Было это в конце 20-х. На снимке 40-х колея 23-го все такая же узкая, а трехнитка начиналась как раз за левым плечом фотографа.

Что касается первой фотографии, то это скорее Куликово Поле. Нигде больше я не могу предствить такую рельсовую конфигурацию.

----------


## Antique

> Нет, под таким углом съемки никак не можно увидеть часть здания со стороны Садовой... Да и трамвайная колея широкая, а на Садовую заворачивала узкая...


 Главное, что здания на месте.

----------


## Good++++

> Главное, что здания на месте.


  На фотографии одно здание. Или 2?

----------


## Good++++

> Пути на Соборке перекладывали с бОльшим радиусом, чтобы по ним могли проходить "пульманы". Было это в конце 20-х. На снимке 40-х колея 23-го все такая же узкая, а трехнитка начиналась как раз за левым плечом фотографа.
> 
> Что касается первой фотографии, то это скорее Куликово Поле. Нигде больше я не могу предствить такую рельсовую конфигурацию.


 а вариант Успенская/Тираспольская?

----------


## SaMoVar

Первая фотка - склоняюсь к Алексеевской площади, съёмка со Степовой.
http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.713506%...09243486858301
Как-то так...

----------


## Antique

> На фотографии одно здание. Или 2?


 Два дома Рокко. Одно здание - угловое, а другое, которое немного повыше (в правом краю снимка), располагается на том же участке, но со стороны Садовой.

----------


## Serho

Соборка - дом на Садовой. Наложите фото на современое - размер  и форма балкона второго этажа. Циркульная арка ворот в пропорции, размер первого - широкого окна, трубы на крыше в том же месте. Слишком много совпадений

----------


## Лысый0

> Странно - тогда рельсы наискосок как то получаются...http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.732641%...11794209768373


 Снимок от гастронома №1, одни рельсы на Садовую другие прямо по Преображенской. Будка слева на секущей к Воронцову аллее просуществовала все 50-е в ней продовали пиво и когда я бежал утром на уроки в 121, там уже всегда стояла очередь угрюмых мужиков, а наш учитель истории Василий Васильевич (в довоенные годы знаменитый одесский футболист) всегда акцентировал наше внимание на этой будке и советовал никогда не пить очень холодное пиво залпом, бо будет рак горла  :smileflag: .

----------


## Jorjic

> На первой похоже буфет румынской постройки.


 Возможно это Успенская? Конечная 4-го трамвая возле парка.

----------


## Jorjic

> Снимок от гастронома №1, одни рельсы на Садовую другие прямо по Преображенской. Будка слева на секущей к Воронцову аллее просуществовала все 50-е в ней продовали пиво и когда я бежал утром на уроки в 121, там уже всегда стояла очередь угрюмых мужиков, а наш учитель истории Василий Васильевич (в довоенные годы знаменитый одесский футболист) всегда акцентировал наше внимание на этой будке и советовал никогда не пить очень холодное пиво залпом, бо будет рак горла .


 За рак горла не знаю, но будка была и место то самое.

----------


## Vitali P

Может быть на фото 1 вообще не Одесса и снято оно где-нибудь в Бухаресте, судя по всему во время какого нибудь национального праздника как здесь http://humus.livejournal.com/2592611.html.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Может быть на фото 1 вообще не Одесса и снято оно где-нибудь в Бухаресте, судя по всему во время какого нибудь национального праздника как здесь http://humus.livejournal.com/2592611.html.


 Вот ваша страница.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Первая фотка - склоняюсь к Алексеевской площади, съёмка со Степовой.
> http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.713506%...09243486858301
> Как-то так...


 Я думаю что это где-то в Румынии. Уж слишком жирно для оккупированной Одессы. Плюс еще национальные костюмы на девушках.

----------


## Antique

Я ещё в самом начале хотел написать вопрос: "А Одесса ли это?", но для разнообразия решил пытаться оттолкнуться от того, что это таки у нас. Костюмы явно не наши, а на немецкие совсем не похожи, а если румынские, то это точно не Одесса.




> Вот ваша страница.


 Надо ссылку скопировать без точки в конце.

----------


## Пушкин

> Снимок от гастронома №1, одни рельсы на Садовую другие прямо по Преображенской. Будка слева на секущей к Воронцову аллее просуществовала все 50-е в ней продовали пиво и когда я бежал утром на уроки в 121, там уже всегда стояла очередь угрюмых мужиков, а наш учитель истории Василий Васильевич (в довоенные годы знаменитый одесский футболист) всегда акцентировал наше внимание на этой будке и советовал никогда не пить очень холодное пиво залпом, бо будет рак горла .


  :smileflag:  Ели бы снимок был бы сделан от ЦГе, то в него бы вошел дом Руссова и тротуар не имел бы такой полукруг... Хотя тротуар могли и изменить, но... это точно не снимок от ЦГе.

----------


## OMF

> Ели бы снимок был бы сделан от ЦГе, то в него бы вошел дом Руссова и тротуар не имел бы такой полукруг... Хотя тротуар могли и изменить, но... это точно не снимок от ЦГе.


 С чего бы войти в кадр дому Руссова, если даже не видна Садовая в перспективе. Просто снимали с проезжей части Дерибасовской и упор сделан на площадь и сквер, а не то, что за ней справа. Как это ни обидно некоторым , но не всегда дом Руссова является объектом съемки.

----------


## brassl

Жал. А вот вошел бы в кадр и вопросов не было  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

По первому снимку - это НЕ МОЖЕТ быть Алексеевская пл., т.к. там была в то время трехнитка. На снимке же только узкая колея. Я все же склоняюсь к Куликову Полю (Итальянскому б-ру).

----------


## Jaak Logus

> По первому снимку - это НЕ МОЖЕТ быть Алексеевская пл., т.к. там была в то время трехнитка. На снимке же только узкая колея. Я все же склоняюсь к Куликову Полю (Итальянскому б-ру).


 Какое именно место у Куликова поля?

----------


## Пушкин

> С чего бы войти в кадр дому Руссова, если даже не видна Садовая в перспективе. Просто снимали с проезжей части Дерибасовской и упор сделан на площадь и сквер, а не то, что за ней справа. Как это ни обидно некоторым , но не всегда дом Руссова является объектом съемки.


  Не снимали с проезжей части Дерибасовской - ракурс не тот.

----------


## Milkaway

> С чего бы войти в кадр дому Руссова, если даже не видна Садовая в перспективе. Просто снимали с проезжей части Дерибасовской и упор сделан на площадь и сквер, а не то, что за ней справа. Как это ни обидно некоторым , но не всегда дом Руссова является объектом съемки.


 ... а теперь - моя очередь))) ... Садовая таки видна в перспективе - её чётная сторона - № 20 и 18  ... и естественно, большой дом по Соборке №2 ... ракурс  - вблизи перекрёстка, который за годы таки претерпел изменения ...

----------


## BIGBIG

Еще Украинский театр

----------


## brassl

Давно не радовали любителей фотографов  :smileflag: 
Редко попадается, делюсь

----------


## malyutka_e

А где был такой каток? Похоже на Александровский проспект, а дом напротив стоит на месте нынешнего ресторана Киев. Есть другие мнения?

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *обратная сторона*
Специально поискал,вроде не было .

----------


## brassl

> А где был такой каток? Похоже на Александровский проспект, а дом напротив стоит на месте нынешнего ресторана Киев. Есть другие мнения?


 Так давно ж в Архиве лежит, только очень плохим качеством

----------


## Скрытик

> А где был такой каток? Похоже на Александровский проспект, а дом напротив стоит на месте нынешнего ресторана Киев. Есть другие мнения?


 Очень похоже. Дом с колоннами впереди слева, как на Греческой площади.

----------


## brassl

> *Показать скрытый текст* *обратная сторона*
> Специально поискал,вроде не было .


  :smileflag:  Ан нет, была

----------


## Screech

Откуда могли вести съёмку?Очень любопытно,что за "Заведение тёплых ванн",и как могли с такой высоты снимок сделать?

----------


## Screech

> Ан нет, была


 я искал по ключевым словам "Дача" "Макарский" "Макарского" ,а также по названиям альбомов.То что это Малофонтанская дорога не знал.Если возможно в тэги вбить,добавьте для поиска)))

----------


## Antique

> Откуда могли вести съёмку?Очень любопытно,что за "Заведение тёплых ванн",и как могли с такой высоты снимок сделать?
> http://img18.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/31/27/83/42/3127834252


 "Детский сад" - это Лунный парк под Приморским бульваром, тот который до недавнего времени был закрыт. Соответственно снимали со склона. Что касается морских ванн, то есть, например такая статья: http://www.bibliotekar.ru/460/25.htm




> я искал по ключевым словам "Дача" "Макарский" "Макарского" ,а также по названиям альбомов.То что это Малофонтанская дорога не знал.Если возможно в тэги вбить,добавьте для поиска)))


 На фотографии написано "Макар*еско*". В галерее есть ещё несколько названий улиц, которые малознакомы современникам. Я не всегда могу вспомнить нужные названия и приходится иногда прочёсывать всю галерею.

----------


## brassl

> я искал по ключевым словам "Дача" "Макарский" "Макарского" ,а также по названиям альбомов.То что это Малофонтанская дорога не знал.Если возможно в тэги вбить,добавьте для поиска)))


  Поиск в Архиве не доработан. Времени когда то не хватило 
А морские ванны снимали с Приморского бульвара.

----------


## Screech

Antique,brassl СПАСИБО

----------


## OMF

> Какое именно место у Куликова поля?


 Как по мне, то или за закруглением Итальянского б-ра (напротив сегодняшней остановки 190-го автобуса), или - менее вероятно - на месте памятника революционерам (точнее не на самом этом месте, но на его траверсе возле путей).

----------


## OMF

> Откуда могли вести съёмку?Очень любопытно,что за "Заведение тёплых ванн",и как могли с такой высоты снимок сделать?


 В 19-м веке вода в порту была еще достаточно чистой, чтобы принимать морские ванны. О них, кстати, пишут путеводители вплоть до 1910 г. Именно оттуда отправлялись поезда на Куяльник.

----------


## Milkaway

> Как по мне, то или за закруглением Итальянского б-ра (напротив сегодняшней остановки 190-го автобуса), или - менее вероятно - на месте памятника революционерам (точнее не на самом этом месте, но на его траверсе возле путей).


 ... а вдруг это Люстдорф ??? ...

----------


## OMF

В Люстдорфе не было двойного пути. И была широкая колея...

----------


## grudinovker

в яблочко))) " Бунина,дом 36. На этом месте в предвоенное время стоял дом похожий по форме на нынешнее здание. Дом был построен в середине позапрошлого века и принадлежал Ансельму. Швейцарец Иоанн Ансельм был известен изготовлением лучших шабских вин, и в его доме находилась ресторация, а также винные подвалы, которые позднее сдавались в аренду. Затем дом перешел к Гаазу. В этом доме в 70-х годах позапрошлого века жило семейство Витте, родственники будущего премьер-министра России Сергея Юльевича Витте. В этом доме у своих родственников некоторое время жила Елена Петровна Блаватская, тетка С.Ю. Витте.
В 70-е годы позапрошлого века в доме располагались: *депо фортепиано Ф. Гершгеймера и Г. Веллера*, Агентство железных дорог Ф.М. Штерна и Ко, аптека Л.П. Баршаха. По данным (http://www.theosophy.nm.ru/biography/HPBiOdessa.htm) проживали там и частные лица. Причем, к примеру, Ф. Гершгеймер иногда указывал свой адрес следующим образом: «На Полицейской улице, в доме бывш. Ансельма, напротив цирка»."   

стырено отсюда:  http://obodesse.at.ua/publ/bunina_ulica/1-1-0-125



> А где был такой каток? Похоже на Александровский проспект, а дом напротив стоит на месте нынешнего ресторана Киев. Есть другие мнения?

----------


## ruslanyd

> Откуда могли вести съёмку?Очень любопытно,что за "Заведение тёплых ванн",и как могли с такой высоты снимок сделать?


 В альбоме 'Одесские виды' примерно 1861-го года наглядно видно где находится это заведение


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Вид снятый с набережной возле купальных палаток*

----------


## Vitali P

Нашел у себя в компьютере, в архиве такой не обнаружил, фото послано румынским сержантом в Бухарест 20 VII 1942

----------


## Sergey_L

> В альбоме 'Одесские виды' примерно 1861-го года наглядно видно где находится это заведение
> 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *Вид снятый с набережной возле купальных палаток*


 А вот ещё один ракурс этого же места)) 1886год

----------


## BIGBIG

Одесса зимой

----------


## malyutka_e

Уважаемые господа, не завалялся ли у кого-нибудь портрет архитектора Ландесмана? Очень нужен.

----------


## Малиновский

Кто-то знает,что это за здание такое высокое, было на бульваре?

----------


## brassl

Вопрос к клубу.
У меня наверное съехала крыша, но вроде ж Дерибасовская всегда писалась через одно "с"?
Нашел у себя пару Хлопонинских паспарту, одно из них в Архиве, присмотритесь к написанию.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вопрос к клубу.
> У меня наверное съехала крыша, но вроде ж Дерибасовская всегда писалась через одно "с"?
> Нашел у себя пару Хлопонинских паспарту, одно из них в Архиве, присмотритесь к написанию.


 Эти паспарту делали на Малой Арнаутской. :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Эти паспарту делали на Малой Арнаутской.


 Та если б! Литограф Покорный, у меня в коллекции пару штук разных паспарту Хлопонина и все через два "с"  :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

> Та если б! Литограф Покорный, у меня в коллекции пару штук разных паспарту Хлопонина и все через два "с"


 А ничё, что на французском пишется  "Deribassovskaїa" ? Оттуда и ноги растут. :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Трудности перевода? :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

> Трудности перевода?


 Это из разряда споров ни о чём типа: "Одесса/Одеса", "ОдЕсса/ОдЭсса"...

----------


## brassl

Та тут же не спор, просто интересная трактовка и все  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Вопрос к клубу: не завалялся ли у кого-нибудь портрет архитектора Ландесмана?

----------


## Antique

> Вопрос к клубу: не завалялся ли у кого-нибудь портрет архитектора Ландесмана?


 У меня нет, сам бы посмотрел.

----------


## brassl

И у меня нет

----------


## BIGBIG

А такого красавца видели?

----------


## Trs

*malyutka_e*, Вам не к спеху? Есть несканированный, маленький газетный, 1903 года. Буду заезжать к родителям и отсканирую при случае.

----------


## Schock

По поводу 1ой фотки- Это либо Куликово Поле, но скорее всего -не Одесса. 1. Здание буфета не наш стиль 2. заборов таких не было у нас в городе 3. Люди одеты в румынские костюмы Где вы видели немку БОСИКОМ , расставиви ноги? Костюм немецкий - корсаж, а не жилетка . Фартушок или широкие брюки как из кружева- это румынский костюм 4 Слишком чисто и без выбоин на трамвайных путях 5 Гражданские лица ведут себя по-хозяйски: руки в боки, в карманы- нехарактерно для нашего человека Сравните с фоткой далее: все смотрят в землю , не поднимая глаз и как бы пытаются проскочить побыстрее Сравните двух девочек - румынка в укороченном платье, смотрит открыто , не боясь У нас дети не носили прямые платья Девочка на второй фотке - спешит проскочить и зажата , скована Кепи - не по-нашему надеты У нас - на лоб , набок модно было. И наши мужчины руки в карманы не клали Мама отцу вечно выговор делала по этому поводу И я сыну карманы зашивала- чтоб руки не держал там- неприлично. А в оккупации и подавно- могли заподозрить, что оружие в кармане.


> Я не могу ни за что зацепиться. Раньше по периметру площади проходила ограда, но я не знаю существовал ли тогда демонтированный участок со стороны Степовой.
> 
> У крестянок какие-то непонятные наряды, неужели фольксдойче?

----------


## Schock

Спасибо за информацию


> Во имя св. равнапостольной Марии Магдалины эту церковь освятили румыны, очень любящие эту святую, во время оккупации после восстановленя в ней службы. При "красных" её вновь закрыли, но восстановили теперь с тем же именем.

----------


## OMF

> По поводу 1ой фотки- Это либо Куликово Поле, но скорее всего -не Одесса. 1. Здание буфета не наш стиль


 Ну построили румыны буфет, потом большевики снесли, что такого... 




> 2. заборов таких не было у нас в городе


 Как раз на Куликовом и были


> 3. Люди одеты в румынские костюмы Где вы видели немку БОСИКОМ , расставиви ноги? Костюм немецкий - корсаж, а не жилетка . Фартушок или широкие брюки как из кружева- это румынский костюм


  Ну так Одессу румыны и оккупировали. И молдаван, как "родственников", выпятили


> 4 Слишком чисто и без выбоин на трамвайных путях


 На Куликовом по путям не ездили (они в стороне), так что чистота - не показатель


> 5 Гражданские лица ведут себя по-хозяйски: руки в боки, в карманы- нехарактерно для нашего человека Сравните с фоткой далее: все смотрят в землю , не поднимая глаз и как бы пытаются проскочить побыстрее Сравните двух девочек - румынка в укороченном платье, смотрит открыто , не боясь У нас дети не носили прямые платья Девочка на второй фотке - спешит проскочить и зажата , скована Кепи - не по-нашему надеты У нас - на лоб , набок модно было. И наши мужчины руки в карманы не клали Мама отцу вечно выговор делала по этому поводу И я сыну карманы зашивала- чтоб руки не держал там- неприлично. А в оккупации и подавно- могли заподозрить, что оружие в кармане.


 Здесь без комментариев

----------


## BIGBIG

Какие будут мнения?

----------


## ruslanyd

В разное время в теме выкладывали ряд видов на тему обледенения в Одессе в 1897 и 1902 годах, а что-то я находил в других источниках и, так понимаю, что выявились проблемы с привязкой к местности 
Соответствующие посты *здесь*, *здесь*, *здесь*, *здесь*, *здесь* и *здесь*

На большинстве из видов можно увидеть телефонные кабеля, которые, наряду с деревьями, как всегда, пострадали больше всего. Из-за своей кучности вокруг телефонной станции решил прочесать Бунина (Полицейскую) и Греческую и их окрестности по разным источникам. 
Не всё, но многое опозналось, а где-то возникли зацепки, соответствия, которые, может быть, наведут других на мысль при сведении их воедино

По всей видимости фотографии разных авторов и в разное время
Обледенение 1902 года уже было 07 декабря (24 ноября) и продолжалось, как минимум, до 23 (10) декабря


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Из столичной газеты «Новости дня»*
Об этом стихийном бедствии в столичной газете «Новости дня» от 23 (10) декабря 1902 года появилось сообщение: «Из Одессы телеграфируют: Ледяное бедствие продолжается. Лопнувшими телефонными проводами, при соприкосновении их с электрическими, убиты две извозчичьи лошади и ошеломлен кучер. При проезде градоначальника по Дерибасовской улице от лопнувшего провода упал замертво шедший случайно впереди его экипажа дворник. Градоначальник распорядился отправить пострадавшего в своем экипаже в больницу, где тот понемногу оправился»
Источник: архив starosti.ru

Судя по фотографиям, к изначальному гололёду добавилось прилично снега в последствии. Обрушенные опоры валялись продолжительное время

Начну с Греческой

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Дома №31, №33*Хотя торговый дом 'Геберт фон-Шварцталь' и находился по адресу Греческая 38, но это было, я так понимаю, после 1908 года, когда был построен, ныне стоящий, дом Феофила Георгиевича Дулгерова по проекту архитектора А.Б. Минкуса. В 1902 году, судя с фотографий, торговый дом 'Геберт фон-Шварцталь' находился по адресу Греческая 31, как здесь предполагали ранее
Сравнив следующий ряд фотографий и современное здание №33, в этом не остаётся сомнений. Кроме того, наверху здесь виден уникальный, для всей сети, распределитель

Ссылка на Google Карты









  *Показать скрытый текст* *KΑΦΕΝΕΙΟ*
Следующая серия: одни и те же пара столбов и здание на Греческой, но идентифицировать его не удалось ни визуально, ни по вывескам

Есть "Табакъ разныхъ фабрикъ", но два табачных магазина, что я нашел на Греческой, ничего не дали
Есть еще читабельная вывеска "KΑΦΕΝΕΙΟΝ" или καφενειον. Переводчик говорит "кафе", или "KΑΦΕΝΕΙΟ" - καφενείο - кофейня, что вероятней и под навесом видно вывеску на русском "КОФ..."
Далее, из названия кофейни, угадывается только "??ΣΣΑΛ(илиΑ)?Α", где '?' - неизвестная буква. Что-то типа "..ссалиа"?
О! Фессалия или "ΘΕΣΣΑΛIΑ" - вполне патриотическое название для грека родом с этого региона Эллады )
Знатоки, была такая кофейня, не?
Может это кофейня Грекидиса на Греческой 44?
Есть фотографии?

Вывеску еще правее я вообще никак не смог прочитать

Вероятно, недавно упавшие, судя по количеству собравшихся зевак


09 декабря (26 ноября)


Уже засыпано снегом




Далее Бунина (Полицейская)


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Дом Кумбари №24*
На дальнем плане - Бунина 26 и магазин 'Мебель и зеркала' (Д. Ноткина?), о котором по этому адресу я ничего не нашел, но визуально дом "прописывается" по Бунина 24

Так же здесь упоминается одна из фотографий с привязкой

На Google Картах за зарослями можно рассмотреть не много

07 декабря (24 ноября) 1902 года


После снегопада




  *Показать скрытый текст* *Дома №28, №30*
Эти дома визуально идентифицируются однозначно

Ссылка на Google Карты
Кроме того, в 30-м номере читается вывеска "... и Словолитня"
Здесь была типография Луи Готлибовича Нитче (умер в следующем от сих событий году). При типографии и была словолитня
Есть инфы тут






  *Показать скрытый текст* *Дом №41 и №43*Ну, с локализацией этого вида проблем ни у кого не возникает :)

----------


## ruslanyd

А далее остались одни вопросы  :smileflag: 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *фото*Всё, что видно на вывеске: '......веръ'
Хотя здания и характерные, но ничего похожего я не нашел
Судя по паре столбов и количеству рей на них, а так же по добавочным внизу (освещение?), похоже на соседство с парными столбами на Бунина 24
Добавочные здесь могут быть и просто ответвлениями


И последнее: фото в 1897 год - предшествующий гололед
Совпадение или нет, но столб один и "рей" на нем - 13, как и на столбах у полицейского участка 
У Antique Была версия, что это Красный переулок, но зацепок нет и как-то слишком далеко уходит перспектива для Красного




Еще *статья* о зиме в Одессе и обсуждаемом гололёде

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Какие будут мнения?
> https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5980675&d=1364620930


 Это фото уже обсуждалось. Все равно, спасибо. Говорили, что это не Одесса. Я же предполагал, что это здание находилось на углу Ришельевской и Жуковского (дом 19 по Ришельевской), либо на углу Ришельевской и Бунина (дом 13 по Ришельевской). 
Там в обоих случаях присутствует уклон, который заметен на фотоснимке.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> В разное время в теме выкладывали ряд видов на тему обледенения в Одессе в 1897 и 1902 годах...


 А в какие годы в городе демонтировали такие телеграфные (электрические) столбы какие видны на фото?

----------


## Пушкин

Водопроводная - Стальканат - 50е-60е... :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> *malyutka_e*, Вам не к спеху? Есть несканированный, маленький газетный, 1903 года. Буду заезжать к родителям и отсканирую при случае.


 Заранее, большое спасибо.

----------


## Screech

Я ясно вижу на этом фото район Лузановки...Аргументы предоставить не могу.Разве что,то что тут таки 2 направления -туда и обратно,а также,то что построена линия в Лузановку была в конце 20хх годов.
Но зрительно вижу сходство...

----------


## malyutka_e

Недавно кто-то спрашивал про фонарь возле театра Сибирякова. Вот он, справа.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я ясно вижу на этом фото район Лузановки...Аргументы предоставить не могу.Разве что,то что тут таки 2 направления -туда и обратно,а также,то что построена линия в Лузановку была в конце 20хх годов. Но зрительно вижу сходство...


 Для Лузановки слишком шикарный вид. Вы посмотрите на военные фотки Лузановки и Николаевской дороги (выдвижение на боевые позиции моряков первого полка морской пехоты Я.И.Осипова). Это сплошное бездорожье, а тут асфальт. Здесь (на фото) центр цивилизации, а не окраина города (Лузановка).

----------


## Antique

Навряд ли румыны устроили такой капитальный буфет в Одессе, да и румынские крестьяне в нарядах навряд ли у нас бы появились. Это должно быть Румыния.

----------


## Antique

> [SPOILER="Дома №31, №33"]Хотя торговый дом 'Геберт фон-Шварцталь' и находился по адресу Греческая 38, но это было, я так понимаю, после 1908 года, когда был построен, ныне стоящий, дом Феофила Георгиевича Дулгерова по проекту архитектора А.Б. Минкуса.


 Это старый дом, Минкус его реконструировал, новый фасад сделал. Контора Герберт Шварцталь в доме №38 в 1903-м году уже была.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Навряд ли румыны устроили такой капитальный буфет в Одессе, да и румынские крестьяне в нарядах навряд ли у нас бы появились. Это должно быть Румыния.


 Вот сайт, с которого взяты эти фотографии:http://forum.md/Themes/dacia/78233/7/#304  Это молдавский форум. Смотрите пост №308. Может это как-то прояснит ситуацию?

----------


## Antique

> А далее остались одни вопросы 
> 
> [SPOILER="фото"]Всё, что видно на вывеске: '......веръ'
> Хотя здания и характерные, но ничего похожего я не нашел
> Судя по паре столбов и количеству рей на них, а так же по добавочным внизу (освещение?), похоже на соседство с парными столбами на Бунина 24


 Это типография Гальперина и Швейцера, которая в то время скорее всего располагалась на Екатерининской, 34 на месте Хрущёвки.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот сайт, с которого взяты эти фотографии:http://forum.md/Themes/dacia/78233/7/#304  Это молдавский форум. Смотрите пост №308. Может это как-то прояснит ситуацию?


  К сожалению ни как не прояснило и первое фото совсем не Соборка, только не надо меня шапками закидывать... Такие будочки на Соборке были, но такого полукруга тротуара не было... 



А такое было?

----------


## brassl

Было. Но в Архиве нет . 
Там целую серию Sergey_L откопал когда то на немецком сайте.

----------


## Antique

> К сожалению ни как не прояснило


 Да, там сборная солянка. Автор выкладки мог элементарно ошибиться с буфетом.

----------


## mlch

> К сожалению ни как не прояснило и первое фото совсем не Соборка, только не надо меня шапками закидывать... Такие будочки на Соборке были, но *такого полукруга тротуара не было.*..


 Как это не было? А это что?

Конфигурацию тротуара изменили, когда подземный переход строили.

----------


## Trs

*Пушкин*, большое спасибо за фото! Не могу отправить Вам сообщение, ящик переполнен.

----------


## OMF

> Водопроводная - Стальканат - 50е-60е...


 Wow!!! Снимок после 57-го года, т.к. на нем поезд из вагонов "одесского" типа, которые начали строить именно в 1957 г.

Можно даже утверждать, что снимок сделан между августом 1957 г. и маем 1965 г.

----------


## Antique

> Какие будут мнения?


 Brassl как то спрашивал. Ни к чему тогда не пришли, я читаю, что это провинция Российской империи. Нужны дополнительные данные.

----------


## BIGBIG

Сегодня нашел на староконке эти открытки.Какие будут мнения?

----------


## brassl

Первое кладбище

----------


## Пушкин

> Как это не было? А это что?
> 
> Конфигурацию тротуара изменили, когда подземный переход строили.


  Присмотритесь к тому фото - там тротуар другой формы, нежели тут... И кто желает  - можно просто подойти на тот угол посмотреть с разных ракурсов - это не то место, хотя и очень похоже...

----------


## Milkaway

> ... и первое фото совсем не Соборка, только не надо меня шапками закидывать...


 ... так сходите и присмотритесь на местности ))) - дома от угла площади в перспективе Садовой под № 20 и 18 и в наши дни не сложно ,,опознать,, ... а ,,привязываться,, к перекрёстку бесполезно - это место за годы значительно изменилось ...

----------


## Семирек

> Сегодня нашел на староконке эти открытки.Какие будут мнения?


 Первое фото - это видимо двадцатые годы ХХ века.

----------


## Пушкин

> *Пушкин*, большое спасибо за фото! Не могу отправить Вам сообщение, ящик переполнен.


  коль пошла такая "пьянка", вот ещё  фото: прислали из Израиля... :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> ... так сходите и присмотритесь на местности ))) - дома от угла площади в перспективе Садовой под № 20 и 18 и в наши дни не сложно ,,опознать,, ... а ,,привязываться,, к перекрёстку бесполезно - это место за годы значительно изменилось ...


 так ходил и присматривался...(((

----------


## Good++++

> Присмотритесь к тому фото - там тротуар другой формы, нежели тут... И кто желает  - можно просто подойти на тот угол посмотреть с разных ракурсов - это не то место, хотя и очень похоже...


  Я тоже не согласен на счет Соборки/Садовой, но меня закидали тапками...

----------


## Milkaway

> так ходил и присматривался...(((


 ... и что - Садовая №20 с балконами Вам таки не кинулась в глаз??? ...

----------


## Пушкин

> ... и что - Садовая №20 с балконами Вам таки не кинулась в глаз??? ...


  да очень похоже, но направление рельсов и вытянутая элипсовидная форма всего тротуара напротив как бы предполагаемого дома Руссова, а не только угла с Дерибасовской заставляют думать что это не Соборная площадь...

----------


## mlch

> Я тоже не согласен на счет Соборки/Садовой, но меня закидали тапками...


 Да никто ничего не кидал. Каждый имеет право на мнение. Пусть даже ошибочное.  :smileflag: 
Обещать не буду, но постараюсь сфотографировать с этой точки в ближайшие дни.

----------


## Antique

> Сегодня нашел на староконке эти открытки.Какие будут мнения?


 Если вторая фотография - это Одесса, то тогда бульвар или Фонтан. Точнее сказать не могу, я это здание не видел и может такое быть, что оно уже снесено.

Здание выполнено в Викторианском стиле также как и школа садоводства или грязелечебница на Куяльнике, а судя по покантовке окон малого объёма - построено в начале ХХ века.

----------


## Пушкин

Вопрос к клубу, а где румыны на Фонтане тюрьму устроили?

----------


## malyutka_e

Вкусная реклама, правда, с опечаткой.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вопрос к клубу, а где румыны на Фонтане тюрьму устроили?


 Она, вроде, была на Люстдорфской дороге.

----------


## Пушкин

> Она, вроде, была на Люстдорфской дороге.


  Нет, точно на Фонтане, на одессастори висит фото приказа собраться всем мужчинам евреям в тюрьме на Большефонтанской дороге...

----------


## brassl

Так Большефонтанская и есть Люстдорфская.

----------


## malyutka_e

Некоторое время назад некий предмет, стоящий на улице поставил всех в тупик. Он выделен белой рамкой. Скорее всего, это были обыкновенные уличные часы. Такая конструкция часов, помимо настенных, до сих пор употребляется во многих странах, кроме, конечно, нашей.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Нет, точно на Фонтане, на одессастори висит фото приказа собраться всем мужчинам евреям в тюрьме на Большефонтанской дороге...


 Большефонтанская дорога сейчас называется Люстдорфской. Недавно тоже узнал об этом))) И название, в принципе, правильное. Она таки на Большой Фонтан идёт. Люстдорфской дорогой нужно было Ленинской Искры назвать.

----------


## brassl

К сожалению есть только детское фото. Никто не знает на каком кладбище был похоронен Федор Булатович (отец)?, есть фото его могилы, а я не знаю Одесса или нет.

----------


## OMF

> Большефонтанская дорога сейчас называется Люстдорфской. Недавно тоже узнал об этом))) И название, в принципе, правильное. Она таки на Большой Фонтан идёт. Люстдорфской дорогой нужно было Ленинской Искры назвать.


 Назвали так в 34-м году по трамвайной линии. Тогда же Среднефонтанская дорога стала просто Фонтанской.

----------


## brassl



----------


## ruslanyd

> Это старый дом, Минкус его реконструировал, новый фасад сделал. Контора Герберт Шварцталь в доме №38 в 1903-м году уже была.


 Если так, то получается Шварцталь в 1902-1903-м годах переехал напротив подальше от нависшей, в прямом смысле, угрозы  :smileflag: 




> Это типография Гальперина и Швейцера, которая в то время скорее всего располагалась на Екатерининской, 34 на месте Хрущёвки.


 Спасибо, - вывеска действительно похожа 
Тогда визуальных зацепок, кроме неё, не осталось 
Даже деревьев старых на этом участке нет, а торец дома по Жуковского 27 перекрыт хрущами, но совпадает, по крайней мере, его этажность

Кстати, а что именно так упорно бомбила люфтваффе, что сравняли с землёй полквартала, где потом построили здание КГБ и полквартала, включая Екатерининскую 34? АТС на Екатерининской/Жуковского?
Диагональ разрушений как раз туда смотрит
Или на Екатерининской/Бебеля/Грибоедова были другие цели?




> Водопроводная - Стальканат - 50е-60е...


 Смотря на тогдашнюю ширину дороги, вспомнилось, что транспорт в направлении города ходил через 3-й Водопроводный переулок




> Вложение 5986211


 О! Тот самый останец крепостных валов, на котором впоследствии установили Александровскую колонну!  :smileflag:

----------


## Schock

"И молдаван, как "родственников", выпятили"-  Это не просто румынский национальный костюм, но румынский -карпатский: шляпа( а-ля горцы , хоть Закарпатье, хоть Тироль, хоть Швейцария- один тип) И штанишки- кружевные и широкие- поверх сапог Молдавский костюм- белые холщовые брюки, узкие, по щиколотку....

----------


## Schock

А номер 306 - это aerodromul Baden -наш Баден или немецкий ? 


> Вот сайт, с которого взяты эти фотографии:http://forum.md/Themes/dacia/78233/7/#304  Это молдавский форум. Смотрите пост №308. Может это как-то прояснит ситуацию?

----------


## Пушкин

> Так Большефонтанская и есть Люстдорфская.


 


> Большефонтанская дорога сейчас называется Люстдорфской. Недавно тоже узнал об этом))) И название, в принципе, правильное. Она таки на Большой Фонтан идёт. Люстдорфской дорогой нужно было Ленинской Искры назвать.


 Спасибо, не знал об этом, значит речь идёт, скорее всего, о 3й станции Люстдорфской дороги...

----------


## Schock

По поводу фотки 1 
Подпись Chow time- типично американское выражение - типа  перекус Скорее всего -это фото отчет о передаче продовольствия У теток баночки подозрительно одинаковые , блестящие , жестяные и детей много , причем в возрасте до 14 лет Тогда упор был на передачу продовольствия именно детям до 14
Начало «советского» периода в Одессе было «ознаменовано» страшным голодом 1921-23 гг. В этот период Одесса становится важным транзитным центром для получения помощи от ряда зарубежных благотворительных организаций, крупнейшие из которых были американскими – АРА и Джойнт. Естественно, что помощь (продовольствие, медикаменты, одежда, оборудование и материалы, в первую очередь, сельскохозяйственного назначения) оказывалась и населению Одессы и близлежащих районов. «врачИ АРА» (одесситЫ, работавшие при поддержке Американской администрации помощи - American Relief Administration),и интересная статья по поводу помощи Америки и Гувера "Помощь АРА Советской России в период Великого Голода"


> Сегодня нашел на староконке эти открытки.Какие будут мнения?

----------


## Lively

> Спасибо, не знал об этом, значит речь идёт, скорее всего, о 3й станции Люстдорфской дороги...


 Речь идет о тюрьме, которая своего расположения не меняла - Тюремный замок на Большефонтанской (сейчас Люстдорфская) дороге, против перекрестка с улицей Лагерной, (она же Парашютная, она же Бреуса). Большефонантанская дорога берет свое начало от пересечения с жд дорогой у Красного Креста . На 3-й станции тюрьмы не было, там были т.н. "пороховые склады"

----------


## Пушкин

> Речь идет о тюрьме, которая своего расположения не меняла - Тюремный замок на Большефонтанской (сейчас Люстдорфская) дороге, против перекрестка с улицей Лагерной, (она же Парашютная, она же Бреуса). Большефонантанская дорога берет свое начало от пересечения с жд дорогой у Красного Креста . На 3-й станции тюрьмы не было, там были т.н. "пороховые склады"


  Это понятно конечно - оттуда вели расстреливать на 3ю станцию((((

----------


## BIGBIG

Где Это было?

----------


## BIGBIG

И памятник этот не знаю где

----------


## mlch

> И памятник этот не знаю где


 Написано, что памятник на могиле. Могилы, обычно, находятся на кладбищах. 
Эта, думаю, была на Первом кладбище.
Хотя, по году смерти, это может оказаться и Второе кладбище. 
Так что вариантов, пожалуй, всего два.  :smileflag:

----------


## фауст

> И памятник этот не знаю где


 Карангозов похоронен в Пятигорске.

----------


## mlch

> Карангозов похоронен в Пятигорске.


 Он убит в Пятигорске. А вот где похоронен - я информации пока не нашел. 
Возможно Вы и правы, но в Пятигорске он оказался почти случайно. Приехал туда на лечение. Так что вполне могли и перевезти тело туда, где жила семья.

----------


## фауст

> Он убит в Пятигорске. А вот где похоронен - я информации пока не нашел. 
> Возможно Вы и правы, но в Пятигорске он оказался почти случайно. Приехал туда на лечение. Так что вполне могли и перевезти тело туда, где жила семья.


  "_ Удивительно, но среди пятигорских эпитафий мы встретили только одну полную - со стихотворением (  могила  генерала К. А.  Карангозова ). _ " ( С) 

http://www.dissercat.com/content/ist...e-xx-veka-v-ot

----------


## mlch

> "_ Удивительно, но среди пятигорских эпитафий мы встретили только одну полную - со стихотворением (  могила  генерала К. А.  Карангозова ). _ " ( С) 
> 
> http://www.dissercat.com/content/ist...e-xx-veka-v-ot


 Спасибо! Вы правы.  :smileflag:  
Думаю, что и BIGBIG будет удовлетворен этой информацией.

----------


## brassl

Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 5986740
> 
> Всем хорошего дня!


 ... Сенсация!!!  Карл Маркс таки был в Одессе с гастролями !!!))) .... (жаль текст как-то неразборчиво написан)...

----------


## Milkaway

> Где Это было?


 ... иллюзион ,,Блиц,, просуществовал всего ничего: с сентября 1908 по май 1909 ... разобран из-за низкой посещаемости ... а находился в самом центре города - на Греческой площади, напротив круглого дома ближе к Дерибасовской ... на месте этого иллюзиона со временем выстроили трамвайный павильон ...

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вложение 5986211


  Это Александровский? Место, где сейчас стадион?

----------


## brassl

> Это Александровский? Место, где сейчас стадион?


  То что Александровский, то точно. А вот место ли стадиона....я не знаю

----------


## brassl

Время все перевели?  :smileflag:  Словил себя на мысли что у меня украли один час, вспомнился Дольский.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

А ведь классно было в 1959 году... Жаль так и не прижилось.

----------


## brassl

> А ведь классно было в 1959 году... Жаль так и не прижилось.
> Вложение 5988084


 А еще такой транспорт в Крыму в то время работал. Хорощо было с топливом  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> А ведь классно было в 1959 году... Жаль так и не прижилось.
> Вложение 5988084


 Про самолеты в Лузановку нам уже сообщали, а вот про вертолет-такси узнаЮ впервые. Спасибо.

----------


## OMF

> ... Сенсация!!!  Карл Маркс таки был в Одессе с гастролями !!!))) .... (жаль текст как-то неразборчиво написан)...


 Наверху на мове "Хай живе марксизм-ленинизм", внизу первая строка неразборчива, потом "... збудований в боях КОМУНИЗМ". Более интересным является трамвай .

----------


## Лысый0

> Наверху на мове "Хай живе марксизм-ленинизм", внизу первая строка неразборчива, потом "... збудований в боях КОМУНИЗМ". Более интересным является трамвай .


 А можно подробней, шо за прицепной?

----------


## OMF

> А можно подробней, шо за прицепной?


 Это была просто антимарксистская шутка . Обычный прицепной открытый вагон, примечателен лишь тем, что это первый одесский прицеп постройки Мытищинского завода (предыдущие 18 были Коломенские). Номер моторного узнать, к сожалению, не удастся...

----------


## Лысый0

> Это была просто антимарксистская шутка . Обычный прицепной открытый вагон, примечателен лишь тем, что это первый одесский прицеп постройки Мытищинского завода (предыдущие 18 были Коломенские). Номер моторного узнать, к сожалению, не удастся...


 Спасибо!

----------


## mlch

> А ведь классно было в 1959 году... Жаль так и не прижилось.
> Вложение 5988084


  Это, часом, не за первое апреля номерок газеты?

----------


## OMF

В те годы не шутили  
Вопрос: сколько это стоило, и у кого были деньги на это удовольствие. Тот же вопрос и по самолетам в Лузановку - 15 руб. по тем временам это огромные деньги.

----------


## malyutka_e

> В те годы не шутили 
> Вопрос: сколько это стоило, и у кого были деньги на это удовольствие. Тот же вопрос и по самолетам в Лузановку - 15 руб. по тем временам это огромные деньги.


 Точно, чья-то шутка.

----------


## SaMoVar

Завтра в 10 часов будем бузить на стройке на пляже Ланжерон. Будет "Интер". Приходите, кому не безразлично. Постараюсь быть.

----------


## OMF

> Точно, чья-то шутка.


 Не думаю. Сообщения о полетах в Лузановку сделаны в июне 56-го, до появления А.Рыбака и Карпа Полубакова в "Знамени" тоже шуток не было, да и напечатано это рядом с серьезной статьей. Мой же вопрос про "кто это может себе позволить" был весьма риторическим. На него ответ может быть в той же газете - рыбаки и моряки в Одессе всегда были. Другое дело, что на полеты в Лузановку или в Люстдорф они бы деньги не тратили, вот поэтому, наверное, эта лавочка и прикрылась. Пользы от нее был ноль, как и от внутриобластных авиарейсов типа Одесса - Раздельная - Ширяево - Саврань (сам летал и в самолете, кроме 5-х студентов, никого не было весь рейс).

----------


## Киров

Cамолёт летал от аэропорта и вероятно только летом.В большинстве обслуживал приезжих...тут тебе и сразу экскурсия по городу с птичьего полёта...для жителей например  Севера это не большие деньги...да и многие одесситы были при бабках-наши отцы умели заработать.

----------


## Гидрант

В 1956 году 15 руб. были абсолютно не заоблачной суммой  даже для тех, кто не прилетал с Севера или относился к классу одесских "цеховиков"  :smileflag: . 
  *Показать скрытый текст* **Наверное, не все уже помнят о хрущевской 10-кратной деноминации рубля в 1961 г., а живущие тогда ещё долго уточняли, в "старых" или "новых" указана сумма. Так вот, хорошей зарплатой считалось более 1000 "старыми" - хорошей, не более того: было и 2000, и побольше. Минимум же колебался около 400 рублей (специально поискал мамин профсоюзный билет; студенческая стипендия 355 р.). При сопоставлении с нынешним уровнем жизни "честного труженника" примерно получается 1 руб. 50-х = 1 у.е 2000-х.
Билет на рейс самолета Одесса-Николаев или Одесса-Кишинев в 1958 г. стоил 60 руб. ("старыми"). Поэтому 15 руб. в Лузановку - вполне реальная (никакой не розыгрыш) и подъемная цена ... для того, чтобы "получить впечатление", но ездить все же в Лузановку за 30 коп. было и дешевле, и даже удобнее.

----------


## Antique

> Поэтому 15 руб. в Лузановку - вполне реальная (никакой не розыгрыш) и подъемная цена ... для того, чтобы "получить впечатление", но ездить все же в Лузановку за 30 коп. было и дешевле, и даже удобнее.


 Надо подходить  с такой позиции, что это очень дорого, как для городского транспорта или даже пригородного. Всё равно что красная икра. Если купить одну банку, то для бюджета тоже не заметно.

----------


## OMF

Что характерно, но в 1956 г. кроме как на катере, самолете или автобусе "Одесса - Булдынка" или "Одесса - Коминтерново" в Лузановку попасть было невозможно - трамваи в том году перешивали на широкую колею и 9-ка не ходила.

----------


## Дан-ная

> В 1956 году 15 руб. были абсолютно не заоблачной суммой  даже для тех, кто не прилетал с Севера или относился к классу одесских "цеховиков" . 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* **Наверное, не все уже помнят о хрущевской 10-кратной деноминации рубля в 1961 г., а живущие тогда ещё долго уточняли, в "старых" или "новых" указана сумма. Так вот, хорошей зарплатой считалось более 1000 "старыми" - хорошей, не более того: было и 2000, и побольше. Минимум же колебался около 400 рублей (специально поискал мамин профсоюзный билет; студенческая стипендия 355 р.). При сопоставлении с нынешним уровнем жизни "честного труженника" примерно получается 1 руб. 50-х = 1 у.е 2000-х.
> Билет на рейс самолета Одесса-Николаев или Одесса-Кишинев в 1958 г. стоил 60 руб. ("старыми"). Поэтому 15 руб. в Лузановку - вполне реальная (никакой не розыгрыш) и подъемная цена ... для того, чтобы "получить впечатление", но ездить все же в Лузановку за 30 коп. было и дешевле, и даже удобнее.


 А зарплата в то время какая была? С 1 апреля!

----------


## brassl



----------


## Лысый0

> А зарплата в то время какая была?


 Учитель 600-800 р. Средняя 1500-2000. В 1957 г покупали телевизор "Авангард" - 1500р. Шоколадка 5-6 р.
Совсем забыл 100-300 р ежемесячно добровольно на облигации  :smileflag: .

----------


## Jaak Logus

В скверике, на пересечении Старопортофранковской и Тираспольской стали восстанавливать церковь. То ли это место, где она находилась раньше, или оно находилось на месте нынешней проезжей части?

----------


## Antique

> В скверике, на пересечении Старопортофранковской и Тираспольской стали восстанавливать церковь. То ли это место, где она находилась раньше, или оно находилось на месте нынешней проезжей части?


 Проезжей части не могло не быть.

----------


## malyutka_e

> В скверике, на пересечении Старопортофранковской и Тираспольской стали восстанавливать церковь. То ли это место, где она находилась раньше, или оно находилось на месте нынешней проезжей части?


 Это именно то самое место.

----------


## malyutka_e

> В те годы....................................


  Может для вас будет интересно: http://mymaster.livejournal.com/290937.html

----------


## Jaak Logus

Спасибо.

----------


## Kshisya

> Одесса??
> Вложение 5959675 Вложение 5959677 Вложение 5959679


 Фонтан который находится возле памятника афганцам в парке Шевченко, больше похож с тем который на фотогрфии, да и склоны рядом есть

----------


## Киров

> Что характерно, но в 1956 г. кроме как на катере, самолете или автобусе "Одесса - Булдынка" или "Одесса - Коминтерново" в Лузановку попасть было невозможно - трамваи в том году перешивали на широкую колею и 9-ка не ходила.


 Иногда в детстве мы ездили на поезде до Сортировочной...начало 60-х.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Фонтан который находится возле памятника афганцам в парке Шевченко, больше похож с тем который на фотогрфии, да и склоны рядом есть


 Вот фонтан возле афганцев. Ищем сходство.

----------


## ruslanyd

Сегодня со второго люка увидел такую картину
....... воооон там.... рядом с краном....

----------


## Чебурген

> Совсем забыл 100-300 р ежемесячно добровольно на облигации .


 Не совсем хронологически точно в ЛС отписался. Успел обменять облигации родителей (ещё с 50-х годов) где-то в 91м. Помню, что на рубли менял, 1:1, хотя те "рубли" уже ничего не стоили. В 93-м уже купоны были. Сорри за офф. Обещаю исправиться, найти и выложить тут что- то интересное...

----------


## феерический

> Сегодня со второго люка увидел такую картину
> ....... воооон там.... рядом с краном....


 Да, на спуске напротив старого Кокона. Вот только не помню, что там раньше было? В мое детство там кажется уже была стоянка и СТО....

----------


## Пушкин

К сожалению - это "Наследие Дерибаса" на Гаваной, уже много раз говорили об этом в разных ветках, даже Труханов обещал прикрыть стройку... Есть фото где кран как будто поднимае памятник Екатерине...(((

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, на спуске напротив старого Кокона. Вот только не помню, что там раньше было? В мое детство там кажется уже была стоянка и СТО....


 А какая там была баня! Знаменитая, №2. Я с отцом туда ходил, когда у нас еще не было ни горячей воды, ни газа. Какие там были роскошные мраморные ванны. Мне тогда это казалось само собой разумеющимся, я думал, что иначе и не бывает.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот как эта уродская стройка с порта видится.

----------


## Trs

А я возле этой стройки теперь живу. Она выла всю зиму, пока не вставили все окна. Выла страшно, пробирая сквозь сквозь толстые стены дома и двойные окна. Казалось, что воет вся убитая этой стройкой улица. 

Как чудесно сказала по этому поводу *stasrimskiy* — будто кто-то по-ошибке поставил слишком большой дом не там, где он должен быть.

----------


## arkoh

> А какая там была баня! Знаменитая, №2.


 Эту баню мои родители называли "дворянская", хотя меня чаще водили в баню ном. 1 на Жуковского - там было попроще. А в дворянской не только ванны были мраморные, но и "общая баня  была вся в мраморе.

----------


## GAK

> Время все перевели?  Словил себя на мысли что у меня украли один час, вспомнился Дольский.
> 
> Вложение 5987924


 Горадминистрация обеспокоилась Старым кладбищем: http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/dalekoe-blizkoe/24931.php

----------


## Kamin

Ребята кто хочет увидеть какие ванны были во второй бане (мылась вся семья много лет)одна  стоит сейчас у ресторана "Кларабара" в Горсаду. Они были из целого куска мрамора! И рядом был пустырь, отец рассказывал что там упала бомба. Следы осколков видны на стене третьего номера, а справа был исполкомовский гараж.

----------


## Kamin

Я выложил снимки панорамы бульвара, каким он был 31 марта 2013 года.Пока нет листвы все прекрасно видно, что где надстроили. А стройку на Гаванной снимаю с Морвокзала постоянно, что было видно что мы получили.

----------


## OMF

> Я выложил снимки панорамы бульвара, каким он был 31 марта 1013 года.


 Расскажи, где взял машину времени. Мне надо в 1928 и 1965 гг.

----------


## GAK

> Ребята кто хочет увидеть какие ванны были во второй бане (мылась вся семья много лет)одна  стоит сейчас у ресторана "Кларабара" в Горсаду. Они были из целого куска мрамора! И рядом был пустырь, отец рассказывал что там упала бомба. Следы осколков видны на стене третьего номера, а справа был исполкомовский гараж.


 Такин же ванны из цельного блока мрамора, с вырубленным сбоку цветком, были, по-видимому, и в бане на Жуковского - видел как их вывозили.

----------


## brassl

План Одессы 1919 год (не помню был или нет, ну лучше два раза чем ни одного  :smileflag: )

----------


## Bogdan L

Товарищи, "разорву" немного нынешний ход мыслей в теме.

Ищу я кое-что об одном человеке, связанным с Одессой. Дважды встречал в литературе упоминание об И. С. Персикове - главном архитекторе Одессы в 1960-х годах. "И." - скорее всего Иван. "С." - ... точно не знаю, где-то встречал, что вроде Степанович. 

Ищу специализированную литературу, где раскрыты хотя бы минимальные биографические данные этого человека. Главное что нужно (в порядке спадания важности) - год рождения и смерти (еще лучше - точные даты), период (годы) когда был гл. арх. Одессы, где родился и где похоронен (вполне возможно, что похоронен в Одессе), проекты в Одессе, может быть соавторство в генплане например. Ну и мало ли что еще.

Если такой источник (именно в литературе) удастся найти, тогда скорей всего об этом одессите будет хоть коротенькая но статья в Википедии. Нарративы и архивные данные для Вики не подходят.

Долго искал соответствующую тему. Таки решил подойти формально и воспользоваться первичной формулировкой топикстартера:



> О старых одесситах: русских и украинцах, евреях и греках...
> Давайте подкреплять рассказы семейными фотографиями...
> Давайте напишем историю Одессы в лицах!!! Одесса должна помнить своих героев!!!
> 
> Желательно помещать информацию до 90-х годов ХХ века!!!


 Случай с Персиковым кажется самое оно:)

----------


## Milkaway

> Вот фонтан возле афганцев. Ищем сходство.


 
... так определились уже с фонтаном - это тот, что напротив лестницы на Маразлиевскую ( фантан несколько изменен, но контуры вполне узнаваемы), а точка съёмки   с ,,пенёчков,, (кто помнит ) ...  и уклон совпадает ...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А ведь классно было в 1959 году... Жаль так и не прижилось.
> Вложение 5988084


  Ну в общем да, с 1 апреля. Это статья действительно была опубликовала 1 января 1959 года, но целиком называлась:"Наш город через 7 лет". Все это, к сожалению, не сбывшиеся фантазии  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Ну в общем да, с 1 апреля. Это статья действительно была опубликовала 1 января 1959 года, но целиком называлась:"Наш город через 7 лет". Все это, к сожалению, не сбывшиеся фантазии


 Т.е. это ты сам приделал заголовок "Остановка вертолетов"?

Поскольку кроме Jorjic'a никто не может подтвердить наличие вертолетов на Греческой пл., считаю вопрос открытым. Ведь в заметке написано, вообще-то говоря, только о продаже абонементов, а само движение могло быть, а могло и прекратиться после первого же рейса из-за отсутствия спроса. Технически же такой сервис был вполне осуществим.

Кстати, не мешает вспомнить и тот факт, что существовали авиаэкскурсии над Одессой (на самолетах и вертолетах), а самолет Як-18П позиционировался как "воздушное такси". Так что не стоит списывать это на первопарельскую шутку.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Ищу я кое-что об одном человеке, связанным с Одессой. Дважды встречал в литературе упоминание об И. С. Персикове - главном архитекторе Одессы в 1960-х годах. "И." - скорее всего Иван. "С." - ... точно не знаю, где-то встречал, что вроде Степанович. 
> 
> .......... проекты в Одессе, может быть соавторство в генплане например. Ну и мало ли что еще.


 Не совсем по теме, но вспомнился другой архитектор тех времен - папа жилмассивов Таирова и Поскота - Лебединский Григорий Исаевич

Есть ресурс, посвященный ему с архивом документов, архитектурными проектами: lebedinsky.odessa.ua
Не знаю, насколько этот сайт известен, но рекомендую к ознакомлению, кто не сталкивался

Кстати, будь его проекты Таирова и Поскота реализованы в полном объёме, пробок было бы намного меньше
С другой стороны, радует, что некоторые проекты остались на бумаге  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Ищу я кое-что об одном человеке, связанным с Одессой. Дважды встречал в литературе упоминание об И. С. Персикове - главном архитекторе Одессы в 1960-х годах. "И." - скорее всего Иван. "С." - ... точно не знаю, где-то встречал, что вроде Степанович. 
> .................... 
> Случай с Персиковым кажется самое оно


 .... Персиков Иван Семенович 23.02.1913, с. Анжерская - 23.05.1982, Одесса - архитектор. В 1937 окончил Николаевский ИСИ. В 1950-х гл.арх. Львова. В Одессе с 1961г. Работал начальником ГлавАПУ Горисполкома, затем ГАПом в ин-те ,,Курортпроект,, .... источник: Валентин Пилявский. ,,Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие. Справочник,, . Одесса: изд-во ,,Оptimum,, 2010 ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я выложил снимки панорамы бульвара, каким он был 31 марта 2013 года.Пока нет листвы все прекрасно видно, что где надстроили. А стройку на Гаванной снимаю с Морвокзала постоянно, что было видно что мы получили.


 А где же эта панорама?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну в общем да, с 1 апреля. Это статья действительно была опубликовала 1 января 1959 года, но целиком называлась:"Наш город через 7 лет". Все это, к сожалению, не сбывшиеся фантазии


 Я же сказал, что это шутка, но никто не поверил.

----------


## Antique

> Есть ресурс, посвященный ему с архивом документов, архитектурными проектами: lebedinsky.odessa.ua
> Не знаю, насколько этот сайт известен, но рекомендую к ознакомлению, кто не сталкивался


 На странице http://www.lebedinsky.odessa.ua/projects/65-68_politech/ вкралась ошибка. Изображён новый корпус ОНПУ (Главный) который был построен те же годы, что и клуб. А под реконструкцией  корпуса №1 вероятно подразумевается административный корпус, к которому этот клуб пристроили.

----------


## exse

> На странице http://www.lebedinsky.odessa.ua/projects/65-68_politech/ вкралась ошибка. Изображён новый корпус ОНПУ (Главный) который был построен те же годы, что и клуб. А под реконструкцией  корпуса №1 вероятно подразумевается административный корпус, к которому этот клуб пристроили.


 Клуб был построен только в 77-78г., а главный корпус намного раньше.

----------


## Milkaway

> Я же сказал, что это шутка, но никто не поверил.


 ... в каждой шутке есть доля шутки ... 
... в Каневе на эту тему уже пошутили ((( ...

----------


## brassl

> Я же сказал, что это шутка, но никто не поверил.


 Смотрел как то старый документальный фильм о Крыме, там среди прочего рассказывалось об услугах вертолетных перевозок по Крыму, говорили что быстрей и удобней чем автобусом и такси. По этому и поверил  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Т.е. это ты сам приделал заголовок "Остановка вертолетов"?
> 
> Поскольку кроме Jorjic'a никто не может подтвердить наличие вертолетов на Греческой пл., считаю вопрос открытым. Ведь в заметке написано, вообще-то говоря, только о продаже абонементов, а само движение могло быть, а могло и прекратиться после первого же рейса из-за отсутствия спроса. Технически же такой сервис был вполне осуществим.
> 
> Кстати, не мешает вспомнить и тот факт, что существовали авиаэкскурсии над Одессой (на самолетах и вертолетах), а самолет Як-18П позиционировался как "воздушное такси". Так что не стоит списывать это на первопарельскую шутку.


 Я ничего не менял и не приделывал. Это просто одна из статей из цикла "Каким будет наш город через 7 лет". Все это несбывшиеся мечты и фантазии редколлегии газеты. Так что эту тему как раз смело можно закрывать. В отличие от темы 7-го троллейбуса в Аркадии  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Клуб был построен только в 77-78г., а главный корпус намного раньше.


 Тогда на сайте совсем всё не сходится.

----------


## Лысый0

> Вложение 5999820
> 
> Всем хорошего дня!


 "Приморье"?

----------


## Лысый0

> Клуб был построен только в 77-78г., а главный корпус намного раньше.


 В 1965 г.

----------


## Bogdan L

> .... Персиков Иван Семенович 23.02.1913, с. Анжерская - 23.05.1982, Одесса - архитектор. В 1937 окончил Николаевский ИСИ. В 1950-х гл.арх. Львова. В Одессе с 1961г. Работал начальником ГлавАПУ Горисполкома, затем ГАПом в ин-те ,,Курортпроект,, .... источник: Валентин Пилявский. ,,Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие. Справочник,, . Одесса: изд-во ,,Оptimum,, 2010 ...


  Спасибо! Потрясающая оперативность! Некоторые данные о львовском периоде уже есть, так что на статью уже наберется.

----------


## mlch

> *Клуб был построен только в 77-78г*., а главный корпус намного раньше.


 D 1976-м. Это 100% Я как раз поступил в Политех и первое, куда был направлен, это на установку кресел в зале клуба. Это был август. А уже в сентябре того-же 76-го в клубе проводили всякие торжественные мероприятия.
А ГУК (главный учебный корпус) действительно был построен значительно раньше. Есть у меня книга "Архитектура Одессы", изд Маяк 1967. В ней уже есть фотографии ГУКа и написано, что он сдан "недавно" То есть, самое позднее, в 66-м.

----------


## Лысый0

> D 1976-м. Это 100% Я как раз поступил в Политех и первое, куда был направлен, это на установку кресел в зале клуба. Это был август. А уже в сентябре того-же 76-го в клубе проводили всякие торжественные мероприятия.
> А ГУК (главный учебный корпус) действительно был построен значительно раньше. Есть у меня книга "Архитектура Одессы", изд Маяк 1967. В ней уже есть фотографии ГУКа и написано, что он сдан "недавно" То есть самое позднее - в 66-м.


 Я поступил 66, но занятия "Романтика" в новом корпусе были уже с 1965 г. В старом корпусе был ректорат, частично аудитории и библиотека на месте нонешнего клуба.
P.S. Ежели на то пошло, то Политех после войны располагался в здании нынешнего Нархоза  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Antique

> библиотека на месте нонешнего клуба.


 Тогда своего клуба у Политеха не было?

----------


## Лысый0

> Тогда своего клуба у Политеха не было?


 Так я и не говорю :smileflag: , а говорю, что библиотека была на месте *Нонешнего* клуба. Возражения есть? Но актовый зал был. И шо Вас не устраивает? Тщательнее надо (С).

----------


## Antique

> Так я и не говорю


 Вот я и спрашиваю, вдруг знаете.




> а говорю, что библиотека была на месте *Нонешнего* клуба. Возражения есть? Но актовый зал был. И шо Вас не устраивает? Тщательнее надо (С).


 Возражения? Гм, даже не знаю, как то не задумывался об этом. А почему вы про это спрашиваете?

----------


## Гидрант

"Клуб политехнического института , Новоаркадийская,3, тел. 7-04-31" (с) ("_Одесса, справочник (по состоянию на 1.03.1963)", Одесское книжное издательство, 1963_)
То есть, в том же здании теперешнего админкорпуса.

----------


## Лысый0

> Вот я и спрашиваю, вдруг знаете )
> 
> Возражения? Гм даже не знаю, как то не задумывался об этом. А почему вы про это спрашиваете?


 шота запутались :smileflag: . Я говорю: клуба не было, но актовый зал был. Зато турклуб был :smileflag: . А вот в ОГУ Студклуб уже был на базе помещения за сценой Актового зала с Чечельницким и Листопадом (П.Великого, 2).

----------


## Antique

> но актовый зал был.


 Он находился, наверное, в административном корпусе? Интересно, в какой части здания он был и что там сейчас?

----------


## Лысый0

> Он находился, наверное, в административном корпусе? Интересно, в какой части здания он был и что там сейчас?


 На втором этаже по главной лестнице... Лет 40 не был, со времен Сущенского КВН  :smileflag: .

----------


## malyutka_e

Сайт со сгоревшими памятниками архитектуры http://odessa.kp.ua/daily/060711/288711/print/

----------


## Юра Атом

Дом Русова жалко, помню ту нось...(

----------


## exse

_"7 января 1966 г. экскаватор поднял первый ковш земли из траншеи  для фундамента двух новых учебных корпусов. В течение 66-67 учебного года стал в строй корпус инженерно-физического ф-та, развернулось строительство корпусов р/электроники и химии, теплотехнической лаборатории, студ.общежития на 1512 мест, Дворца спорта с закрытым плавательным бассейном, спортзалами, л/а манежем, игровыми площадками и стрелковым тиром, библиотеки и ряда др. объектов."_

(Одесский политехнический ин-т. 50 лет. Изд. Киевского университета, 1968)

----------


## Лысый0

Это другие корпуса, а тот что по Шевченко (новый с эмблемой и мегааудиториями) был построен ранее. Одесский политехнический ин-т. 50 лет. Изд. Киевского университета, 1968 - у меня отец в авторском коллективе этой книги  :smileflag: .

----------


## mlch

> _"7 января 1966 г. экскаватор поднял первый ковш земли из траншеи  для фундамента двух новых учебных корпусов. В течение 66-67 учебного года стал в строй корпус инженерно-физического ф-та, развернулось строительство корпусов р/электроники и химии, теплотехнической лаборатории, студ.общежития на 1512 мест, Дворца спорта с закрытым плавательным бассейном, спортзалами, л/а манежем, игровыми площадками и стрелковым тиром, библиотеки и ряда др. объектов."_
> 
> (Одесский политехнический ин-т. 50 лет. Изд. Киевского университета, 1968)


 Спорткомплекс был сдан в эксплуатацию тоже не раньше 75 года.  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Поскольку кроме Jorjic'a никто не может подтвердить наличие вертолетов на Греческой пл., считаю вопрос открытым.


 А что, кроме Жоржика нет других старых одесситов, что ли?
Наша семья с конца двадцатых годов жила в пяти кварталах от площади Мартыновского. Моя мама, родившаяся ещё до войны, утверждает, что никогда не видела остановки вертолётов на Мартыновского и не слышала ни о других вертолётных остановках, ни вообще о вертолётном сообщении в Одессе.
Так что вопрос закрыт.

----------


## Milkaway

... в справочнике ,,Одесса 1957,, написано: ,, Аэропорт, Ленинский поселок, тел. 2-60-11,,  -  и всё !!! ... ни улицы, ни №дома, зато телефон есть! ... и как такое могло быть? ...

----------


## Лысый0

> ... в справочнике ,,Одесса 1957,, написано: ,, Аэропорт, Ленинский поселок, тел. 2-60-11,,  -  и всё !!! ... ни улицы, ни №дома, зато телефон есть! ... и как такое могло быть? ...


 Шо никогда не были в старом аэропорту. Сейчас там на полосе дрифтингом маются. Сейчас эта улица Тираспольское шоссе, а тогда... Интересует, напишу подробнее...
О!!! Прочитайте начало первой главы В.Катаева "За власть Советов". Это на вскидку, по памяти (прилет Бачея в Одессу перед войной).

----------


## фауст

> ... в справочнике ,,Одесса 1957,, написано: ,, Аэропорт, Ленинский поселок, тел. 2-60-11,,  -  и всё !!! ... ни улицы, ни №дома, зато телефон есть! ... и как такое могло быть? ...


  Современный аэропорт,кстати,тоже не имеет- ни улицы, ни дома.
_" Адрес: 65054, Украина, Одесса – 54, Аэропорт ГА."_

----------


## ruslanyd

> ... в справочнике ,,Одесса 1957,, написано: ,, Аэропорт, Ленинский поселок, тел. 2-60-11,,  -  и всё !!! ... ни улицы, ни №дома, зато телефон есть! ... и как такое могло быть? ...


 


> Современный аэропорт,кстати,тоже не имеет- ни улицы, ни дома.
> _" Адрес: 65054, Украина, Одесса – 54, Аэропорт ГА."_


 Спросил у двагиса - он ответил: наряду с улицей "Центральный аэропорт" есть улица "Аэропорт" и админ. здания с адресами Аэропорт, д.1 - Аэропорт, д.6
Я так понимаю, что "Аэропорт" в адресе главного здания формально является улицей - просто без номера дома  :smileflag: 



*В дополнение к посту об одесской телефонной сети*

Ниже представлена фотография распределителя телефонной станции в Стокгольме, обслуживающая 5000 линий, в 1890-м году. Здесь видно, что из себя представлял главный распределитель одесской телефонной сети ближе к 1910 году, а в 1910 году станция была расширена до 10000 линий

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> А что, кроме Жоржика нет других старых одесситов, что ли?
> Наша семья с конца двадцатых годов жила в пяти кварталах от площади Мартыновского. Моя мама, родившаяся ещё до войны, утверждает, что никогда не видела остановки вертолётов на Мартыновского и не слышала ни о других вертолётных остановках, ни вообще о вертолётном сообщении в Одессе.
> Так что вопрос закрыт.


 Конечно, полностью поддерживаю. Спросил у своих, говорят не было ничего такого... Какие вертолеты? 
Но авиаэкскурсии конечно же были.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Шо никогда не были в старом аэропорту. Сейчас там на полосе дрифтингом маются. Сейчас эта улица Тираспольское шоссе, а тогда... Интересует, напишу подробнее...
> О!!! Прочитайте начало первой главы В.Катаева "За власть Советов". Это на вскидку, по памяти (прилет Бачея в Одессу перед войной).


 Точно, там еще говорится о "белом здании аэропорта утопающем в зелени". Где-то вторая или третья глава по-моему, а может и первая. Жалко книги нет.
Этот аэропорт скоро перестанет существовать, т.к. там находится новое кладбище, "Северное". Может кладбище со временем поглотит территорию бывшего аэропорта?
Хорошо, сейчас Тираспольское шоссе. А что было тогда? Пожалуйста, напишите подробнее.

----------


## Lively

> ....т.к. там находится новое кладбище, "Северное".....


 "Западное"

----------


## Antique

> Ниже представлена фотография распределителя телефонной станции в Стокгольме, обслуживающая 5000 линий, в 1890-м году. Здесь видно, что из себя представлял главный распределитель одесской телефонной сети ближе к 1910 году, а в 1910 году станция была расширена до 10000 линий


 В 1904 году закончили прокладку кабелей под землёй, и по этому безобразие, что на фотографии, недолго просуществовало. К тому же не понятно, сколько на момент сьёмки было подключено линий в Стокгольме, если все 5000, то к 1904 году в Одессе было меньшее количество подключённых абонентов.

----------


## Лысый0

> ... в справочнике ,,Одесса 1957,, написано: ,, Аэропорт, Ленинский поселок, тел. 2-60-11,,  -  и всё !!! ... ни улицы, ни №дома, зато телефон есть! ... и как такое могло быть? ...


 http://wikimapia.org/10189702/ru/%D0%A2%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D  0%BE%D1%87%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F-%D0%B1%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B0-%D0%92%D0%B7%D0%BB%D1%91%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%B0-%D0%BD%D0%B0-%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D  0%B8%D0%B8-%D0%B0%D1%8D%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%82%D  0%B0-%D0%97%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B0

----------


## Лысый0

Может кому понадобится, а может и было, тогда сорри!
http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod6.shtml

----------


## brassl

Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## brassl

Фото известное, но чего то я его не нашел в Архиве. Держите.

----------


## ruslanyd

> В 1904 году закончили прокладку кабелей под землёй, и по этому безобразие, что на фотографии, недолго просуществовало. К тому же не понятно, сколько на момент сьёмки было подключено линий в Стокгольме, если все 5000, то к 1904 году в Одессе было меньшее количество подключённых абонентов.


 Удивительно как это терпели в Стокгольме )
Наверно, в 1890-м еще никому в голову не пришло прокладывать кабеля под землёй  :smileflag: 




> http://wikimapia.org/10189702/ru/....


 Рабочая *ссылка*

----------


## Antique

> Удивительно как это терпели в Стокгольме )
> Наверно, в 1890-м еще никому в голову не пришло прокладывать кабеля под землёй


 Одессе было проще, к началу появления в городе новых технологий в мире были решены некоторые проблемы связанные с их использованием. Возможно Стокгольм шёл по непроторенному пути.

----------


## Лысый0

> Удивительно как это терпели в Стокгольме )
> Наверно, в 1890-м еще никому в голову не пришло прокладывать кабеля под землёй 
> 
> 
> 
> Рабочая *ссылка*


 Спасибо!

----------


## Пушкин

:smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Выкладывал пару лет тому назад. Сошлись на мнении что не Одесса

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Вспомнили об аэродроме. Кажется, этого еще у нас не  было. Получите удовольствие
О первом русском летчике Михаиле Ефимове

----------


## Vitali P

Я вроде недавно выкладывал с лучшим качеством https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=35103335&viewfull=1#post35103335

----------


## ruslanyd

> А где у нас такой дом?
> Вложение 5896839


 


> ул. Атамана Головатого, 62


 Ездил на днях на Поскот и по дороге увидел *дом по Николаевской дороге, №168*
Сразу вспомнился дом автосборщиков
Уже дома действительно обнаружилось сходство
Такое впечатление, что проект тот же, но строили позже по упрощенной схеме с зеркальным отражением, а может первый послужил прототипом 




> По-моему, это силикон


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *Вот в Пассаже точно силикон!* Сфотографировал в понедельник, а сегодня при просмотре крупным планом прозрел

----------


## mlch

> *Показать скрытый текст* *Вот в Пассаже точно силикон!* Сфотографировал в понедельник, а сегодня при просмотре крупным планом прозрел


 Надо проверять тактильно в обоих случаях. 
Подозреваю, что гипс или алебастр окажется.

----------


## Антра

"фотография распределителя телефонной станции в Стокгольме, обслуживающая 5000 линий, в 1890-м году" - почти как в одесском тумане))

----------


## brassl



----------


## kravshik

> Вложение 6014046


 что-то очень знакомое...........

----------


## brassl

> что-то очень знакомое...........


 Так снесено все ж вроде

----------


## Antique

> что-то очень знакомое...........


 Типичная пирамидка времён классицизма. К примеру, в Севастополе на Северном кладбище и в Херсоне есть такие.

----------


## exse

2 brassl: Было?

----------


## brassl

А не было. Спасибо!

----------


## OMF

Что сказать: развитие порта за последние 100 с хвостиком лет очень изуродовало приморское лицо Одессы. Причем значительно сильнее, чем постройка гостиницы на морвокзале...

----------


## Antique

> 2 brassl: Было?


 Нового мола ещё нет, а церковь уже построили. Это примерно первая половина 1860-х.

----------


## Screech

> 2 brassl: Было?
> 
> Вложение 6017765 Вложение 6017764


 было,я выкладывал

----------


## BIGBIG

Открытие морвокзала в Одессе 1968
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9lf4bhTAyk

----------


## BIGBIG

Одесский областной фестиваль молодёжи май 1957г предвестник Юморины 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arQbad13ESA

----------


## brassl

> было,я выкладывал


 Извиняюсь, забыл. В Архиве нет, а по памяти провал

----------


## mlch

> Открытие морвокзала в Одессе 1968
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9lf4bhTAyk


 


> Одесский областной фестиваль молодёжи май 1957г предвестник Юморины 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arQbad13ESA


 Большое спасибо!
"""
К Скрытику. Может, выложить это на Odessa Story World?

----------


## brassl



----------


## Jorjic

> Одесский областной фестиваль молодёжи май 1957г предвестник Юморины 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arQbad13ESA


 Помню какое-то общее впечатление от этого фестиваля. Что-то очень необычное, чего в жизни не бывает. Запомнилось, что раздавали половинки бумажных ромашек, разрезанных произвольным образом. Нужно было найти вторую половинку своей ромашки - это твоя судьба. Я коряво выразился, но для тех суперпуританских времен это было немыслимой свободой.

----------


## brassl

Одно фото было уже давно в Архиве, а второе на днях "попало". И это на второй тысяче фотомастерских, а когда будет тысяч 15  :smileflag: 
 

Хоть правда практического применения я этому не вижу. Так, для души.....

----------


## Пушкин

:smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

> Вложение 6021445


 была...

----------


## brassl

> Вложение 6021445


 Она?  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Она?


  И даже качество лучше :smileflag:

----------


## Melomanka

> Открытие морвокзала в Одессе 1968
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9lf4bhTAyk


 Спасибо за видео!
А у меня возник вопрос... Пересмотрела много фотографий с видами морвокзала, но нигде не нашла одной детали.  В конце 70-х годов за зданием морвокзала был небольшой бар "Турист". 
Странно, что он не попал в обзор ни одного фотоаппарата, или его снесли в 80-х годах...

----------


## OMF

> Спасибо за видео!
> А у меня возник вопрос... Пересмотрела много фотографий с видами морвокзала, но нигде не нашла одной детали.  В конце 70-х годов за зданием морвокзала был небольшой бар "Турист". 
> Странно, что он не попал в обзор ни одного фотоаппарата, или его снесли в 80-х годах...


 Дело в том, что этот бар (который я хорошо помню, мы там еще отмечали КВН-73) обычно скрыт за судами у морвокзала, а снимков с моря с тыльной стороны в те годы практически не было. В моей коллекции их, к сожалению, нет.

----------


## grudinovker

> Дело в том, что этот бар (который я хорошо помню, мы там еще отмечали КВН-73) обычно скрыт за судами у морвокзала, а снимков с моря с тыльной стороны в те годы практически не было. В моей коллекции их, к сожалению, нет.


 держите)))[IMG][/IMG]

только мне  сказали, что это магазин был, а не бар) меня в то время просто еще и не намечалось)

----------


## OMF

Мы, наверное, имеем в виду разные вещи. Бар "Турист" был на месте нынешней церкви (20-й причал).

----------


## grudinovker

> Мы, наверное, имеем в виду разные вещи. Бар "Турист" был на месте нынешней церкви (20-й причал).


 уже поняла)

----------


## GOTO

Извините это Одесса, или где?

----------


## OMF

Вопрос неясен  Мясоедовская таки в Одессе, а кадр этот - на Пушкинской, а не на Мясоедовской. Монтаж, сэр

----------


## GOTO

Ты мне скажи или лучше пальцем покажи где тут  редактировать свой профиль, а за этот движок скажу - он был только для знакомства.
(Ну понятно что монтаж).
И я тебе скажу, там таки были кадры из молдованки, даже мой балкон. ГЫЫЫ!

----------


## GOTO

Так тут всё запущенно...

----------


## Melomanka

grudinovker,  спасибо огромное!  Это именно то заведение, которое мне вспомнилось недавно.   Правда,  с этой стороны, где вывеска Магазин "Турист", не ожидала его увидеть, - какой-то чмошный вид, вроде как забегаловка для пьяниц.)))   Был еще вход с противоположной стороны (где навесы для ожидания).  Там вид поприличней, и размещался именно бар.  Помню это совершенно четко, потому что довелось там побывать, еще старшеклассницей... Знакомые угостили совершенно обалденным коктейлем, каких потом не пробовала никогда.)))
OMF, я понятия не имею,что было на месте теперешней церкви.  Там тоже "Турист" находился?  По-моему, там вниз не было хода.... Но могу и ошибаться,конечно.  
Милой девушке еще раз спасибо за фото!)))

----------


## Jorjic

> Так тут всё запущенно...


 Ну, теперь, наконец, будет порядок. Ура!

----------


## Скрытик

> только мне  сказали, что это магазин был, а не бар) меня в то время просто еще и не намечалось)


  Вау! Тут мы Гавана-клаб покупали ))))

----------


## grudinovker

> grudinovker,  спасибо огромное!  Это именно то заведение, которое мне вспомнилось недавно.   Правда,  с этой стороны, где вывеска Магазин "Турист", не ожидала его увидеть, - какой-то чмошный вид, вроде как забегаловка для пьяниц.)))   Был еще вход с противоположной стороны (где навесы для ожидания).  Там вид поприличней, и размещался именно бар.  Помню это совершенно четко, потому что довелось там побывать, еще старшеклассницей... Знакомые угостили совершенно обалденным коктейлем, каких потом не пробовала никогда.)))
> OMF, я понятия не имею,что было на месте теперешней церкви.  Там тоже "Турист" находился?  По-моему, там вниз не было хода.... Но могу и ошибаться,конечно.  
> Милой девушке еще раз спасибо за фото!)))


  спасибо не мне, а где в своё время нагло спионерила, ещё бы помнить где)  вот еще  у кого-то было, и тут чётко "кафе" надпись  [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Вот еще вид с кафе "Турист". Это открытка из набора 1978г. В то время в кафе работал барменом, если не ошибаюсь некто Вася. Потом он перешел в бар клуба железнодорожников на Троицкой, 43. Кафе представляло собой обычную забегаловку с пластиковыми столами и стульями и соответствующим обслуживанием. Единственным удобством было то, что к нему можно было подъезжать на авто, угостить девушку шампанским и выгулять у моря. Вечерами там было не очень много людей и это привлекало. С другой стороны здания находился магазин товаров  туристического ассортимента. Там я в 1967 г.купил приличную спортивно-дорожную сумку и ходил с ней в школу-была такая мода...

----------


## Alexxua

А кто помнит,- где Комаров, а где Гагарин?

----------


## VicTur

> держите)))[IMG][/IMG]


 Если не ошибаюсь, кадр из «Наследницы по прямой»?

----------


## Лысый0

[QUOTE=grudinovker;37716117]


> grudinovker,  спасибо огромное!  Это именно то заведение, которое мне вспомнилось недавно.   Правда,  с этой стороны, где вывеска Магазин "Турист", не ожидала его увидеть, - какой-то чмошный вид, вроде как забегаловка для пьяниц.)))   Был еще вход с противоположной стороны (где навесы для ожидания).  Там вид поприличней, и размещался именно бар.  Помню это совершенно четко, потому что довелось там побывать, еще старшеклассницей... Знакомые угостили совершенно обалденным коктейлем, каких потом не пробовала никогда.)))
> OMF, я понятия не имею,что было на месте теперешней церкви.  Там тоже "Турист" находился?  По-моему, там вниз не было хода.... Но могу и ошибаться,конечно.  
> Милой девушке еще раз спасибо за фото!)))[/QUOT
> 
>  спасибо не мне, а где в своё время нагло спионерила, ещё бы помнить где)  вот еще  у кого-то было, и тут чётко "кафе" надпись  [IMG][/IMG]


 Именно на этом месте сейчас церковь Святого Николая и яхт-клуб.

----------


## Melomanka

grudinovker- тут чётко "кафе" надпись .
Да конечно, КАФЕ !  Только сейчас мне в голову пришло,что в советское время не было вывески БАР. Такие заведения назывались именно Кафе. Не правильно вопрос поставила...
Vlad * Vlad ,  Ваша фотография тоже пригодилась, спасибо! У меня штук 15 подобных видов морвокзала, а такой, с "Туристом" нет...

----------


## victor.odessa

> grudinovker- тут чётко "кафе" надпись .
> Да конечно, КАФЕ !  Только сейчас мне в голову пришло,что в советское время не было вывески БАР.


 А бар "Трюм", а "Оксамит Украины"?

----------


## OMF

[QUOTE=Лысый0;37716892]


> Именно на этом месте сейчас церковь Святого Николая и яхт-клуб.


 Да, это тот самый на 20-м причале. Это заведение спусков вниз не имело, зато слышало фразу "Боря, положи Who на стол!" .

А цветной стоп-кадр - с передней стороны морвокзала.

----------


## OMF

> А кто помнит,- где Комаров, а где Гагарин?


 Гагарин с "рюмками", Комаров - с шарами

----------


## Melomanka

> А бар "Трюм", а "Оксамит Украины"?


 Не спорю, много лет прошло, подзабыла... В принципе, какая разница, бар или кафе, главное -названия остались в памяти народной...))

----------


## Kamin

Комаров был с шарами.  Юрий Гагарин был с параболическими антеннами. Сергей Королев был с шарами, но он был больше Комарова и шары у него были меньшего диаметра.

----------


## OMF

> Комаров был с шарами.  Юрий Гагарин был с параболическими антеннами. Сергей Королев был с шарами, но он был больше Комарова и шары у него были меньшего диаметра.


 Как не вспомнить незабываемое объявление по пляжу Ланжерон: "Сусанна Защекина, Вас ожидает Антон между двух шаров"

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> А бар "Трюм", а "Оксамит Украины"?


 Бар "Трюм" был на Лидерсовском бульваре. К сожалению сейчас не работает.

----------


## BIGBIG

О чем речь!Родные практически выбросили на помойку!Ты нашел,собрал,показал-растишь и лилеишь.Спасибо тебе! 


> Одно фото было уже давно в Архиве, а второе на днях "попало". И это на второй тысяче фотомастерских, а когда будет тысяч 15 
> Вложение 6021310 Вложение 6021311
> 
> Хоть правда практического применения я этому не вижу. Так, для души.....

----------


## BIGBIG

У моей тети на Молдаванке бил бардак,так там таки бил такой порадок!!!


> Так тут всё запущенно...

----------


## mlch

> А кто помнит,- где Комаров, а где Гагарин?


  С открытыми антеннами - Гагарин, а с шарами - Комаров.

----------


## brassl



----------


## BIGBIG

Кто помнит это кафе у вокзала?

----------


## heffalump1974

От упомянутого выше "Оксамита" вспомнилась лестница вниз и тумба машинного телеграфа.
"Терек", опять же...

----------


## Jorjic

> Кто помнит это кафе у вокзала?


 Кафе это помню, но без эмоций. А вот то, что на привокзальной площади с одной стороны от Пушкинской был круглосуточный магазин, а в магазин напротив завозили очень хорошее николаевское пиво, помню очень хорошо.

----------


## victor.odessa

> От упомянутого выше "Оксамита" вспомнилась лестница вниз и тумба машинного телеграфа.
> "Терек", опять же...


 А мне вспомнились барная стойка, бочонки, штурвал и мартышка.

----------


## malyutka_e

Такие картинки были ?

----------


## Milkaway

> Такие картинки были ?


 ... мне картинки где-то встречались ... но вот первый вид - явно фантазия художника ... а кто художник и откуда картинки ...

----------


## Малиновский

> ... мне картинки где-то встречались ... но вот первый вид - явно фантазия художника ... а кто художник и откуда картинки ...


 А что там фантазийного(на первой картинке)?-Перила такие там были,часто встречались на довоенных фото.Лавки и сейчас есть.Кусты вокруг башни,раньше были.

----------


## mlch

Нашел вот это в большем разрешении и меньшим количеством надписей чем тут. Пользуйтесь, если надо кому-то.  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

А разве это Аркадия?

----------


## Milkaway

> А что там фантазийного(на первой картинке)?-Перила такие там были,часто встречались на довоенных фото.Лавки и сейчас есть.Кусты вокруг башни,раньше были.


 ... в том-то и дело, что перла были не такие и про кусты что-то не припомню ...

----------


## фауст

> ... мне картинки где-то встречались ... но вот первый вид - явно фантазия художника ... а кто художник и откуда картинки ...


 Алексей Шовкуненко.



> Вот такая Одесса - из тридцатых годов прошлого века. Автор - Алексей Шовкуненко (1884 – 1974 г.г.) – ученик Кириака  Костанди в Одесском рисовальной школе, выпускник Петербургской Академии  художеств, народный художник СССР, действительный член Академии художеств СССР. В 1935 году по его работам в Харькове была издана серия открыток. 
> 
> Открытки - из собрания замечательного одесского коллекционера Анатолия Дроздовского.


 



> ... в том-то и дело, что перла были не такие и про кусты что-то не припомню ...


  Это ещё 30-е годы.

----------


## mlch

> А разве это Аркадия?


 Написано, что Аркадия. Но привязать к конкретному месту у меня лично пока не получается. Так что пока оставляю для себя, как Аркадия со знаком вопроса.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> ... в том-то и дело, что перла были не такие и про кусты что-то не припомню ...


 Так вот же перила.  :smileflag: 

И кусты имеются.
Сличайте

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Написано, что Аркадия. Но привязать к конкретному месту у меня лично пока не получается. Так что пока оставляю для себя, как Аркадия со знаком вопроса.


 В Одессастори есть "диагональный" снимок Аркадии того же времени. 

http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=2621&fullsize=1

На обоих фото:
1) на горе видно две вышки
2) башенка с флагом над летним рестораном
3) будочка на краю 

Если снимок в сторону севера не вызывает сомнения, что это Аркадия, то спорный снимок "на юг" - ну очень напоминает Аркадию ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> В Одессастори есть "диагональный" снимок Аркадии того же времени. 
> 
> http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=2621&fullsize=1
> 
> На обоих фото:
> 1) на горе видно две вышки
> 2) башенка с флагом над летним рестораном
> 3) будочка на краю 
> 
> Если снимок в сторону севера не вызывает сомнения, что это Аркадия, то спорный снимок "на юг" - ну очень напоминает Аркадию ...


 Убедили

----------


## Milkaway

> Так вот же перила. 
> 
> И кусты имеются.
> Сличайте


 ... а когда же появилось массивное ограждение лестницы из красного гранита ...

----------


## mlch

> Убедили


 Согласен

----------


## mlch

> ... а когда же появилось массивное ограждение лестницы из красного гранита ...


 Позже.  :smileflag: 
Как мне кажется - уже в 70-х.

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересный штамп на известной открытке. А от Пизанской башни давно ничего не осталось
Кстати, сравните утонченный оригинал дачи с грубой "реставрацией" от  компании Каркашадзе.

----------


## SaMoVar

А что за башня такая? Кирпичный завод?

----------


## malyutka_e

> А что за башня такая? Кирпичный завод?


 Это копия Пизанской башни.

----------


## SaMoVar

Оползень?

----------


## Alexxua

У меня лежит эта открытка...

----------


## Deck42

Не знаю может не совсем в тему, вот здесь глуповатый фильм Одесской киностудии,
который сыграл определенную роль  и в моей судьбе тоже.
http://megogo.net/ru/view/863-esli-est-parusa.html
Как ни парадоксально, главные роли здесь играют никому не известные актеры,
девушку Бонда - вообще тетка лет 40-45, а вот в эпизодах знаменитые актеры,
даже не стоит перечислять. Господи, какая глупость - окончивший мореходку
щегол, становился капитаном буксира портофлота, а через год перепрыгивал
в капитаны коммерческого флота. Не было  такого никогда, и сейчас нет!
Виды Одессы конца 60-х присутствуют вполне.

----------


## ruslanyd

Кто-то интересовался состоянием барельефа Горького в Лунном парке -
кидаю в большом разрешении, чтобы мемориальная табличка читалась


  *Показать скрытый текст* *фото*
Сегодня


Каков был неухоженным парк, но раньше его просто природа потихоньку поглощала, но после съемок он стал выглядеть просто жутко! Извиняюсь, засрали так, будто дивизия в кирзаках прошла с тоннами болота на них и аллеи чёрные - выжжены горящими шинами 
А та беседка, построенная поперёк аллей, достойна, чтобы её моментально снесли вместе со всем мусором, оставленным после съемок!
Сэкономили на одной ходке мусоровоза!
Они еще собрались её укреплять - было бы что и зачем
Она не простоит и одного года - бумажная бутафория из монтажной пены, которая уже рассыпается - не простоит и года

Одно порадовало: молодежь - парни и девушки, по всей видимости, на полном энтузиазме, расчищали бассейн

----------


## BIGBIG

Попались такие две фотки времен ВОВ.Где эти дома?Один из них,мне кажется Пушкинская угол Греческой.Второй не знаю

----------


## BIGBIG

Музыкальный у нас город!Да они стояли рядом!!!Здоровая конкуренция

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще немного...А где был дом Бардаха?

----------


## Antique

> Попались такие две фотки времен ВОВ.Где эти дома?Один из них,мне кажется Пушкинская угол Греческой.Второй не знаю


 Первая да, но со второй наверное перепутали город. Здание некоторыми элементами похоже на Русский театр, по этому некто мог посчитать, что это в Одессе. Однако на вид здание не в таком плохом состоянии, чтобы быть разрушеным, но у нас нет ничего подобного.




> Еще немного...А где был дом Бардаха?


 Улица Льва Толстого, 6. Розовое двухэтажное здание. Интересно, кто снял табличку?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Улица Льва Толстого, 6. Розовое двухэтажное здание. Интересно, кто снял табличку?


 Хозяин, табличку которого я сфотографировал, пожелал остаться неизвестным  :smileflag:

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Кто помнит это кафе у вокзала?


 Где точно оно находилось?

----------


## BIGBIG

А что известно о этой семье?


> Еще немного...А где был дом Бардаха?

----------


## malyutka_e

1912 год. Что это за мероприятиес болгарскими военными ?

----------


## brassl

В Одессу приежала организация Болгарские юнаки. Есть где то заметка в прессе за 12 год. Если надо - поищу, лежит где то

----------


## malyutka_e

Хотел Бристоль. :smileflag:

----------


## Спокойствие

> В Одессу приежала организация Болгарские юнаки. Есть где то заметка в прессе за 12 год. Если надо - поищу, лежит где то


 http://odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_26/alm_26_38-53.pdf

----------


## malyutka_e

> http://odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_26/alm_26_38-53.pdf


 Спасибо.

----------


## mlch

> Да никто ничего не кидал. Каждый имеет право на мнение. Пусть даже ошибочное. 
> Обещать не буду, но постараюсь сфотографировать с этой точки в ближайшие дни.


 Выполняю, наконец обещание.  Сравнивайте.
Имеющий глаза - да увидит.  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

А я и не сомневался  :smileflag: 
Кстати? мне кажется, что дерево на переднем плане "сейчас" есть на старом снимке.

----------


## malyutka_e

А что, были сомнения? Даже трубы на доме сохранились. *Только люди эти исчезли...*

----------


## mlch

> А я и не сомневался 
> Кстати? мне кажется, что дерево на переднем плане "сейчас" есть на старом снимке.


 И дерево. И столб. На старом снимке он второй справа, а на сегодняшнем - первый.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я тоже не согласен на счет Соборки/Садовой, но меня закидали тапками...


 


> К сожалению ни как не прояснило и первое фото совсем не Соборка, только не надо меня шапками закидывать... Такие будочки на Соборке были, но такого полукруга тротуара не было...


 


> А что, были сомнения? Даже трубы на доме сохранились.


  У многих были  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Почему-то подписано, как "маяк на Большом фонтане", хотя это Полицейская, угол Преображенской...

----------


## mlch

> Почему-то подписано, как "маяк на Большом фонтане", хотя это Полицейская, угол Преображенской...


 Прав был Козьма Прутков. "Если на клетке со львом ты видишь надпись "Буйвол" - не верь глазам своим"  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Почему-то подписано, как "маяк на Большом фонтане", хотя это Полицейская, угол Преображенской...


 Насколько я знаю, фотография подписана правильно, см: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Odessa_lighthouse_at_BolshayFontane_cape_1917.jpg. Ну а название - это следы старой подписи, в викимедиа названия файлов меняют редко.

----------


## OMF

> У многих были


 А вот и вид с крыши дома Либмана

----------


## malyutka_e

Угадайка для новичков. Ришельевская, угол... :smileflag:

----------


## Shipshin

Угадайка для новичков. Ришельевская, угол..

Вариант - Садовая, угол...

----------


## heffalump1974

Насчёт угадайки - про ту гимназию (да и не только про неё) хорошо Олеша в "_Ни дня без строчки_" писал.
А у Чуковского и Катаева немного про 5-ю. Любопытно, есть ли свои воспеватели у остальных?

----------


## Mik2

> Угадайка для новичков. Ришельевская, угол...


 Дворянская

----------


## malyutka_e

Это вы серьезно ?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Угадайка для новичков. Ришельевская, угол...


 Ришельевская угол Еврейской?

----------


## malyutka_e

На сайте http://vitis-ocenka.ucoz.ua/publ/ist...zij/17-1-0-216  приведены эти фотографии и говорится, что это одно и то же здание. Почему-то Городское девичье училище назвали Еврейским девичьим училищем.

----------


## Antique

> На сайте http://vitis-ocenka.ucoz.ua/publ/ist...zij/17-1-0-216  приведены эти фотографии и говорится, что это одно и то же здание. Почему-то Городское девичье училище назвали Еврейским девичьим училищем.


 Это всего лишь плагиат статьи с закрывшегося сайта Апортал, правда я не помню, были ли на первоисточнике эти фотографии, или это сайт Консалтингового агентства постарался.

----------


## GAK

> Вложение 6026825


 Это с еврейского кл-ща или христ-го?

----------


## GAK

> Вложение 6014046


  Фото этого памятника было в музее "Старая Одесса", потому и "что-то знакомое" - есть в каталоге.

----------


## brassl

> Это с еврейского кл-ща или христ-го?


 С христианского.

----------


## GAK

> С христианского.


 Спасибо!

----------


## Jorjic

> Ришельевская угол Еврейской?


 Это уже становится однообразным. Раскройте уже, наконец, "секрет".

----------


## brassl



----------


## Пушкин

> На сайте http://vitis-ocenka.ucoz.ua/publ/ist...zij/17-1-0-216  приведены эти фотографии и говорится, что это одно и то же здание. Почему-то Городское девичье училище назвали Еврейским девичьим училищем.


  Мне почему то кажется что это вообще разные здания...

----------


## brassl

Так обсуждали уже это здание, когда в Архив выкладывали. Разные конечно  :smileflag: 
А вот одинаковые, 
1 и 2

Матчасть не учим (смотрим)  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Так обсуждали уже это здание, когда в Архив выкладывали. Разные конечно 
> А вот одинаковые, 
> 1 и 2
> 
> Матчасть не учим (смотрим)


  А это на углу Лютеранского - второе фото конечно узнал, я тогда ещё поехал и с того же ракурса снимок сделал - просто здание очень изменилось...

----------


## malyutka_e

> ... здание очень изменилось...


 Просто убрали архитектурные излишества  :smileflag:

----------


## klerikal

Садовая - Торговая

----------


## klerikal

> Угадайка для новичков. Ришельевская, угол...


 Садовая - Торговая

----------


## malyutka_e

Для  уважаемого polvnic. Смотрите пост № 21860. Там ответ на ваш вопрос.

----------


## malyutka_e

Ушел polvnic

----------


## Алик Савенков

> От упомянутого выше "Оксамита" вспомнилась лестница вниз и тумба машинного телеграфа.
> "Терек", опять же...


 А мне вспомнилась стихотворная надпись при спуске по лестнице: 
Уменье пить не всем дано,
уменье пить - исскуство.
Не умён, кто пьёт вино
без мысли и без чуства.
Где-то так, если я не ошибаюсь !

----------


## Kshisya

Всем добрый вечер! Может у кого то, случайно, есть такая карта порта в лучшем качестве? Буду очень признательна за помощь.  http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/maps/a/?n=h27#&ext=l&e1=-4186&e2=431&e3=-1295&e4=1390

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Угадайка для новичков. Ришельевская, угол...


 Так где располагалась гимназия? Я предлагал ответ *Ришельевская угол Еврейской.* Изреките уже, да или нет. 
Все таки интересно ее месторасположение...

----------


## BIGBIG

Фотки и часы из архива С.С.Ковальчука.Видимо работал на Одесской киностудии

----------


## фауст

> Фотки и часы из архива С.С.Ковальчука.Видимо работал на Одесской киностудии


 Фото № 3 ( с автомобилем) - Белоруссия.

----------


## фауст

> Так где располагалась гимназия? Я предлагал ответ *Ришельевская угол Еврейской.* Изреките уже, да или нет. 
> Все таки интересно ее месторасположение...


  Пол-Одессы, а также тысячи людей ,от Нью-Йорка до Сиднея, знают это здание как -Одесское медицинское училище № 3.
К сожалению -уже бывшее.

----------


## Antique

> Так где располагалась гимназия? Я предлагал ответ *Ришельевская угол Еврейской.* Изреките уже, да или нет. 
> Все таки интересно ее месторасположение...


 Ришельевская гимназия располагалась на пересечении Торговой и Садовой на участке университета. То есть напротив Нового базара. Здание сохранилось.

----------


## brassl

И с мая 2010 года лежит в Архиве  :smileflag:  (так держался что б раньше не написать  :smileflag: )

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Пол-Одессы, а также тысячи людей ,от Нью-Йорка до Сиднея, знают это здание как -Одесское медицинское училище № 3.
> К сожалению -уже бывшее.


 Вы решили меня выделить здесь как "незнайку"? Просто по детски как-то, несерьезно.
Я в этом районе Одессы часто не бывал, поэтому не имел сведений где оно располагалось.
Насчет пол-Одессы и Сиднея я не знаю, нет привычки говорить за других если в этом нет надобности.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Ришельевская гимназия располагалась на пересечении Торговой и Садовой на участке университета. То есть напротив Нового базара. Здание сохранилось.


 Да, спасибо, к сожалению с этим районом знаком очень плохо.

----------


## brassl

> Вы решили меня выделить здесь как "незнайку"? Просто по детски как-то, несерьезно.
> Я в этом районе Одессы часто не бывал, поэтому не имел сведений где оно располагалось.
> Насчет пол-Одессы и Сиднея я не знаю, нет привычки говорить за других если в этом нет надобности.


  Честно и мысли не было, я и сам то не много знаю. Если случайно так получилось - мои извинения.
Просто задумываюсь иногда, для чего надо было  делать Архив, если фото там лежащие никто не помнит. Может и хорошо что он закончился, со временем хоть информация "устаканится"?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

А вот такое фото? 
Одесса, ул. Чкалова, весна 1941 г. 
Кран ЗИС-6 устанавливает троллейбусную линию. Вот здесь можно увидеть как устанавливались эти столбы, которые стоят по сей день.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Честно и мысли не было, я и сам то не много знаю. Если случайно так получилось - мои извинения.
> Просто задумываюсь иногда, для чего надо было  делать Архив, если фото там лежащие никто не помнит. Может и хорошо что он закончился, со временем хоть информация "устаканится"?


 Да, тоже прошу простить излишнюю вспыльчивость.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> А вот такое фото? 
> Одесса, ул. Чкалова, весна 1941 г. 
> Кран ЗИС-6 устанавливает троллейбусную линию. Вот здесь можно увидеть как устанавливались эти столбы, которые стоят по сей день.
> Вложение 6046021


 C октября 2010 года в Архиве  :smileflag:  Информация по переименованиям улицы (в т.ч. и Чкалова) под первой фото в папке Дерибасовская

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> C октября 2010 года в Архиве  Информация по переименованиям улицы (в т.ч. и Чкалова) по первой фото в папке Дерибасовская


 Отлично, конечно, что в Интернете осталось очень мало фото которых нет в Архиве.

----------


## brassl

> Отлично, конечно, что в Интернете осталось очень мало фото которых нет в Архиве.


 Да много еще осталось  :smileflag:

----------


## фауст

> Вы решили меня выделить здесь как "незнайку"?


 Есть у меня дела и поважнее.



> Насчет пол-Одессы и Сиднея я не знаю, нет привычки говорить за других если в этом нет надобности.


 Никто за других не говорит.
Просто выпускники этого училища, живут сейчас в многих странах мира.
 В разных социальных сетях, они с удовольствием вспоминают годы обучения в ОРМУ № 3 и здание на Садовой 1.

P.S. Надеюсь, не сочтёте за личную обиду информацию, что в этом училище обучался ещё негритёнок Максимка, из одноимённого произведения К. М. Станюковича ( правда, тогда это заведение находилось в Кронштадте).

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Есть у меня дела и поважнее.
> 
> Никто за других не говорит.
> Просто выпускники этого училища, живут сейчас в многих странах мира.
>  В разных социальных сетях, они с удовольствием вспоминают годы обучения в ОРМУ № 3 и здание на Садовой 1.
> 
> P.S. Надеюсь, не сочтёте за личную обиду информацию, что в этом училище обучался ещё негритёнок Максимка, из одноимённого произведения К. М. Станюковича ( правда, тогда это заведение находилось в Кронштадте).


 Комментировать Ваше сообщение не представляется целесообразным.

----------


## Пушкин

> Выполняю, наконец обещание.  Сравнивайте.
> Имеющий глаза - да увидит.


  Спасибо, но капля сомнения осталась - неужели тротуар и рельсы меняли конфигурацию?
П.С. Ну такой я, простите...

----------


## brassl

Если Вы об этом перекрестке, то его полностью перекроили

----------


## Trs

Вы просили — мы сделали. Ландесман, октябрь 1903 года.

http://s017.radikal.ru/i412/1304/28/45f3960c832a.jpg

----------


## ruslanyd

> C октября 2010 года в Архиве  Информация по переименованиям улицы (в т.ч. и Чкалова) под первой фото в папке Дерибасовская


 Там ошибочки вкралась - Павлович он, да и самолёты тогда не летали  :smileflag: 



> После гибели летчика-испытателя Валерия *Федоровича* Чкалова *в 1838 г.* улица носит имя Чкалова. С 19 ноября 1941 г. - улица Дерибасовская.

----------


## brassl

> Там ошибочка вкралась


  Скорее опечаточка  :smileflag:  А вот чего я отчество перепутал...... вроде трезвый был  :smileflag: 
Може шутка какая то была, да забыл со временем, в общем никто кроме Вас и не заметил

----------


## brassl

Нашел ноги "косяка". Вот что значит когда количество обгонят качество, не вычитал....

----------


## Antique

> Вы просили — мы сделали. Ландесман, октябрь 1903 года.
> 
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i412/1304/28/45f3960c832a.jpg


  Спасибо. А что за источник?

----------


## Trs

Приложение к газете «Одесский листок».

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо, но капля сомнения осталась - неужели тротуар и рельсы меняли конфигурацию?
> П.С. Ну такой я, простите...


 Ничего страшного. Я тоже нудный.  :smileflag:  А тротуар и рельсы, действительно, меняли конфигурацию. 
Материки и то взаимно перемещаются со временем. Почему этого не позволено одесским тротуарам?  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl



----------


## SaMoVar

Круглый дом без надстройки))) Фонтан до боли напоминает тот, что стоял на проспекте Мира. На том месте сейчас памятник милиционерам.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вы просили — мы сделали. Ландесман, октябрь 1903 года.


 Это я просил. :smileflag:  Огромное вам спасибо!

----------


## brassl

И от меня спасибо! (хоть и не я просил  :smileflag:  )

----------


## Trs

Да не за что, рад помочь. Там ещё инженер, создавший ферменный каркас для театра есть.

*brassl*, а можно ли мне более крупный скан открытки с Греческой?.)

----------


## polvnic

> Ушел polvnic


 Куда ушел? За водкой? Не дождетесь.

----------


## grudinovker

скажите, где это имело место быть, Одесса ли? спс
http://ultras.wikia.com/wiki/File:Chornomoretsodesa1987.jpg

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> скажите, где это имело место быть, Одесса ли? спс
> http://ultras.wikia.com/wiki/File:Chornomoretsodesa1987.jpg


 Куликово Поле?

----------


## SaMoVar

Стадион ЧМП, студенческие трибуны.

----------


## Milkaway

... дорогие друзья, хочу поделиться приятной новостью - на днях в Литмузее, а сегодня и в Доме ученых прошла презентация книги Я.Я.Майстрового ,, История Одессы в названиях улиц. Топонимический справочник,, ... в свободном доступе  книги пока нет  - есть только несколько пилотных экземпляров ...  будем ждать!!!

----------


## grudinovker

> Стадион ЧМП, студенческие трибуны.


  это таки да или версия? спс

----------


## SaMoVar

> это таки да или версия? спс


 Это 100%. Трибуна почти угловая. Если смотреть на поле от тоннеля, через который игроки выходят - налево (исправил). Там всегда солнце жарило и дешёвые билеты. Кстати, возможно, это гостевая трибуна. Или гостевая 11-я (левее). Уже не помню.

----------


## grudinovker

spasibo bolshoe) 



> Это 100%. Трибуна почти угловая. Если смотреть на поле от туненля, через который игроки выходят - направо. Там всегда солнце жарило и дешёвые билеты. Кстати, возможно, это гостевая трибуна. Или гостевая 11-я (правее). Уже не помню.

----------


## SaMoVar

Право и лево перепутал. Исправил пост...

----------


## grudinovker

спасибо еще раз) 


> Право и лево перепутал. Исправил пост...

----------


## GAK

К фото храма Святителя Николая Чудотворца над морем, напротив бульварной лестницы:
Из интервью с А. Чилеем в "Слове": в 1851 году на берегу моря (...) была заложена часовня <Во имя всех Святых>, где предполагалось собрать копии известных святынь, чудотворных икон. Строил часовню известный в то время в Одессе городской архитектор и смотритель казарм капитан Трофим Петрович Драгутин. Впоследствии часовня стала церковью и в 1862 году была освящена во имя Святого Чудотворца Николая Мирликийского.

----------


## Lively

> Не знаю может не совсем в тему, вот здесь глуповатый фильм Одесской киностудии,
> который сыграл определенную роль  и в моей судьбе тоже.
> http://megogo.net/ru/view/863-esli-est-parusa.html/......!
> Виды Одессы конца 60-х присутствуют вполне.


 Думал, что уже не увижу....Спасибо за наводку на этот фильм. Несколько кадров из него показывают исчезнувшую скалу, которая дала имя пляжу. В свое время это был один из любимых пляжей, на котором собирались жители Новоаркадийской - проспекта Шевченко, Пролетарского бульвара, Ботанической-Гагарина, Кирпичного-Довженко и не только. Центральный Дельфин был, как правило занят "отдыхающими", поэтому "свои" собирались на "Старике". Снимок, сделанный мною пару дней тому назад показывает то место, где находилась скала.
ЗЫ. В фильме есть кадры еще одного пляжа, но опознать его не смог.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://save.odessa.ua/stati/otkrytoe-obrashhenie-odessitov-k-meru/
Поддержите.

----------


## Скрытик

> ЗЫ. В фильме есть кадры еще одного пляжа, но опознать его не смог.Вложение 6051356


 У меня воспоминания примерно 65 года и подобные веранды (справа в кадре) я запомнил то ли на 10й, то ли на 12й станции. Родители не помнили, а мне всего 2 года было ))) Но вот именно такой берег и в море уходили ступеньки из ракушняка (точнее сложенные из камней)

----------


## brassl

С Днем Освобождения Одессы!

Заряжающий краснофлотец В.П.Згода - один из смелых и отважный бойцов. Благодаря его мужеству и отличной боевой подготовке, был сбит вражеский бомбардировщик. Сентябрь 1941. Одесса. Фото-Микоша Борис

----------


## malyutka_e

Всех с праздником !

----------


## BIGBIG

Может уже обсуждалось,но я не участвовал

----------


## Гидрант

> В фильме есть кадры еще одного пляжа, но опознать его не смог.Вложение 6051356


 


> подобные веранды (справа в кадре) я запомнил то ли на 10й, то ли на 12й станции.


 А мне показалось, что "самый край" Аркадии - под рестораном "Жемчужина".

----------


## Torry Kratch

Всех с Днём Освобождения Одессы! 

(У нашей семьи двойной праздник --- день рождения мамы; горжусь таким совпадением).

----------


## Скрытик

> А мне показалось, что "самый край" Аркадии - под рестораном "Жемчужина".


  Ну я фильм еще не досмотрел, только по 1 фото ориентируюсь.

Всех с праздником!

----------


## Лысый0

C светлым, радостным праздником!!!

----------


## mlch

Всех с праздником!

Обратная сторона.

В полном размере:
http://piccy.info/view3/4413897/beeb025e45dfe544f77774ae803bfc5d/
http://piccy.info/view3/4413908/714b4e80cb9bf9bb30c751af0dbc4af1/

----------


## феерический

Это, пожалуй, один из редких праздников, к которому я чувствую какую-то причастность, в этот день искренне приятно осознавать значимость событий, которые мы не забываем никогда, но особенно вспоминаем в этот день. Всех с праздником, это действительно светлый день для нашего города!

----------


## SaMoVar

Всех с праздником!!! По новой Одессе показывали советский фильм, посвящённый 30-летнему юбилею освобождения - умели же снимать. Кадры есть интересные - не могу найти в сети.

----------


## BIGBIG

Часто бывал на этом пляже!


> Думал, что уже не увижу....Спасибо за наводку на этот фильм. Несколько кадров из него показывают исчезнувшую скалу, которая дала имя пляжу. В свое время это был один из любимых пляжей, на котором собирались жители Новоаркадийской - проспекта Шевченко, Пролетарского бульвара, Ботанической-Гагарина, Кирпичного-Довженко и не только. Центральный Дельфин был, как правило занят "отдыхающими", поэтому "свои" собирались на "Старике". Снимок, сделанный мною пару дней тому назад показывает то место, где находилась скала.
> ЗЫ. В фильме есть кадры еще одного пляжа, но опознать его не смог.Вложение 6051371Вложение 6051377Вложение 6051392Вложение 6051356

----------


## BIGBIG

Может кто-то знает где это место

----------


## Shipshin

Всех с праздником!!! 
1944 10 Апреля
Население радостно встречает своих освободителей

----------


## Гражданин А.

Без поражений нет Побед !!! 
Одесса Победила !!!

----------


## Jorjic

Много всего намешано, но, по-моему, это достойно прочтения. Хотя бы потому, что это взгляд нынешнего поколения.

----------


## Малиновский

> Может кто-то знает где это место


 Похоже на Троицкая угол Маразлиевская.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Много всего намешано, но, по-моему, это достойно прочтения. Хотя бы потому, что это взгляд нынешнего поколения.


 всё хорошо описано

----------


## brassl

> Много всего намешано, но, по-моему, это достойно прочтения. Хотя бы потому, что это взгляд нынешнего поколения.


  Прочитал, спасибо! Даже коммент написал, правда в ответ вместо "спасибо" от авторов получил пинок в зад  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

У меня на экране вверху висела реклама про лизинг жопинга.... Сейчас исчезла.

----------


## Скрытик

> Прочитал, спасибо! Даже коммент написал, правда в ответ вместо "спасибо" от авторов получил пинок в зад


  Туда лучше не соваться, там своеобразная аудитория...

----------


## brassl

> У меня на экране вверху висела реклама про лизинг жопинга.... Сейчас исчезла.


 Это Вы батенька нажали на что то. У меня висит  :smileflag: . Я думал форум поздравит с 10-м апреля, но понятно, лизинг оно важнее  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Туда лучше не соваться, там своеобразная аудитория...


 Так не от аудитории, от авторов. Правда только что он попытался извиниться, но как то не уклюже. Обидел, блин.

----------


## mlch

> Прочитал, спасибо! Даже коммент написал, правда в ответ вместо "спасибо" от авторов получил пинок в зад


 Не бери в голову. Если у человека в первую очередь возникают мысли про "коммерческое использование", то объяснять ему что-то или дожидаться *искренних* извинений за хамство не приходится.

----------


## Лысый0

> Не бери в голову. Если у человека в первую очередь возникают мысли про "коммерческое использование", то объяснять ему что-то или дожидаться *искренних* извинений за хамство не приходится.


 Нет того романьтизьму (С).

----------


## SaMoVar

А что  в каментах то написал? ))) Там вообще-то адекватные модераторы.

----------


## brassl

Продолжим не коммерческое использование общественного достояния? :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> А что  в каментах то написал? ))) Там вообще-то адекватные модераторы.


 Не знаю, как там модераторы, но вот мой анти-вирус знает, что это не совсем адекватный сайт  и блокирует доступ. И правильно, долой "левую пропаганду"...

----------


## mlch

> А что  в каментах то написал? ))) Там вообще-то адекватные модераторы.


 Да зайди и посмотри.  :smileflag:  Он поблагодарил за статью, порадовался, что использовали фотографии с OdessaStori и пригласил заглядывать еще.  :smileflag:  



> Спасибо за статью. Было приятно увидеть в качестве иллюстраций фото со своей странички  Заходите, там много военных фото (и не только). С уважением, Сергей
> http://odessastory.info/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=722


 А ему главный редактор Думской ответил:



> фотографии 70-летней давности являются общественным достоянием. И уж точно у вас нет на них авторских или коммерческих прав.


 Нормально?
Если интересно продолжение - сходите по ссылке. Мне лень дальше копировать.  :smileflag:

----------


## BIGBIG

Не бери в голову,лучше полюбуйся!9 апреля 1944 года.А вот перевести не могу.Помогите!!!


> Прочитал, спасибо! Даже коммент написал, правда в ответ вместо "спасибо" от авторов получил пинок в зад

----------


## Пушкин

> Ничего страшного. Я тоже нудный.  А тротуар и рельсы, действительно, меняли конфигурацию. 
> Материки и то взаимно перемещаются со временем. Почему этого не позволено одесским тротуарам?


  Понимаю ваш сарказм :smileflag: , но есть фото до строительства подземного перехода - тротуар там не сильно отличается от нынешнего, а фото вы сделали не с предполагаемой точки, а рядом - если это конечно та местность... 

П.С. меня даже бабушка в детстве называла нудник (идиш, иврит) :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

*Друзья, всех с праздником!!!!*

----------


## Kamin

ДОРОГИЕ! С праздником Вас!  :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Друзья, с праздником! Чистого неба над головой и мирного моря за бульваром.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не бери в голову,лучше полюбуйся!9 апреля 1944 года.А вот перевести не могу.Помогите!!!


 Разобрал только, что это вид с Платоновского мола.

----------


## OMF

> Понимаю ваш сарказм, но есть фото до строительства подземного перехода - тротуар там не сильно отличается от нынешнего, а фото вы сделали не с предполагаемой точки, а рядом - если это конечно та местность... 
> 
> П.С. меня даже бабушка в детстве называла нудник (идиш, иврит)


 После снятия 23-го трамвая в 64-м году тротуар опять стал почти прямоугольным до строительства переходов в 70-м.

Вот еще одно фото "закругленного" тротуара в 1954 г.

----------


## mlch

> Понимаю ваш сарказм, но есть фото до строительства подземного перехода - тротуар там не сильно отличается от нынешнего, а фото вы сделали не с предполагаемой точки, а рядом - если это конечно та местность... 
> 
> П.С. меня даже бабушка в детстве называла нудник (идиш, иврит)


  Предполагаемая точка сейчас, как и тогда, на мостовой и перекрывать движение по Преображенской мне не хотелось почему то.  :smileflag: 
Можно я не буду продолжать эту бесконечную дискуссию? Мне надоело. Оставайтесь при своем мнении, если Вам так хочется.

----------


## GAK

> http://save.odessa.ua/stati/otkrytoe-obrashhenie-odessitov-k-meru/
> Поддержите.


 Поддерживаю полностью. То же касается проблемы застройки/незастройки других "зелёных зон" города (например, парка Шевченко) и бывших мест захоронений, подлежащих только озеленению. Г.А.Калугин (не открывается у меня ваше спецзадание для возможности сбросить сообщения)

----------


## GAK

С днём освобождения, одесситы! И днём скорби по погибшим освободителям...

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.odessa.ua/images/File/genplan/genplan_last_2.zip
Они выставили генплан на обозрение. Ахтунг!!! Всё плохо. Очень плохо!

----------


## OMF

> http://www.odessa.ua/images/File/genplan/genplan_last_2.zip
> Они выставили генплан на обозрение. Ахтунг!!! Всё плохо. Очень плохо!


 На первый взгляд - ничего страшного нет. Север-Юг идет по новому (конечно ожидать, что пойдут напрямую над Слободским кладбищем и сквозь Жевахову гору, было бы слишком большим оптимизмом ), Балковская остается просто улицей, хотя и с нормальными выходами в обе стороны, Поля орошения в виде парка - ну нам до этого не дожить... К сожалению нет транспортной схемы, поэтому основная критика - потом, но надеюсь, что у них хватит ума (хотя это киевляне, так что можно ожидать всего) не впихивать троллейбус на Север-Юг, правильно спроектировать скоростной трамвай и сделать троллейбусную сеть на Поскоте.

----------


## SaMoVar

Склонов нету!!! Зелёных зон останется ерунда. Депо электротранспорта - нету ни одного... Санатории оставшиеся исчезают... Всё плохо.

----------


## OMF

> Склонов нету!!! Зелёных зон останется ерунда. Депо электротранспорта - нету ни одного... Санатории оставшиеся исчезают... Всё плохо.


 "Шеф, все пропало! Гипс снимают, клиент уезжает!!!" (с) Бриллиантовая Рука.

А если серьезно, то зелени как было, так и осталось. Насчет склонов и санаториев скажу только одно - если вас устраивают дикие помойки каждое лето, то продолжайте бороться за комуняцкую халяву, а если нет - то помолчите.

Насчет депо, это уж мне беспокоиться надо . Но я не увидел на месте депо никакого ТРЦ или Элитстроя (может плохо смотрел). Да и депо эти, построенные больше ста лет назад, уже морально и физически устарели. Там хорошо снимать фильмы ужасов из жизни константинопольских рабов или "Новые приключения графа Монте-Кристо" или "Survivor, Odessa", но никак не работать. Депо нужны или полностью новые, или хотя бы переоборудованные из цехов закрытых заводов. И стоять они должны не в центре, а на концах линий, как сделано в Германии и отчасти в Польше. Для Одессы это означает трамвайные депо в Кулиндорово (объединенное с троллейбусным, на базе Центролита или Севертранса), на 11-й ст. Люстдорфа (новое, с постройкой соединительной линии на Фонтан) и сохранение депо на Слободке. 
К сожалению, увидел на своем месте "Чрево Одессы", пардон, Привоз и не увидел новый вокзал.

----------


## BIGBIG

А что они собираются делать с приватизированными хрущевками?

----------


## Гидрант

> А если серьезно, то зелени как было, так и осталось. 
> Насчет депо, это уж мне беспокоиться надо . Да и депо эти, построенные больше ста лет назад, уже морально и физически устарели. 
> К сожалению, увидел на своем месте "Чрево Одессы", пардон, Привоз ...


 .. ну и всё прочее (и не только вчера) написанное напомнило кое-что из "Обыкновенного чуда" Шварца



> Он  так боялся боли, что при малейшем несчастье замирал, ничего  не предпринимал,  а все  надеялся на лучшее. Когда при нем  душили  его любимую жену, он  стоял возле да уговаривал:  потерпи, может  быть  все обойдется! А когда ее хоронили,  он  шел за гробом да  посвистывал.

----------


## Good++++

> Склонов нету!!! Зелёных зон останется ерунда. Депо электротранспорта - нету ни одного... Санатории оставшиеся исчезают... Всё плохо.


 Есть...

А что будет с аэропортом? Зачем они его сейчас строят, если его территория будет застраиваться?

----------


## mlch

> А что будет с аэропортом? Зачем они его сейчас строят, если е*го территория будет застраиваться?*


 С чего такой вывод? Территория аэропорта свободна, хотя взлетка с рулежками и не прорисованы почему то.
А вот "Авиаремсервис" оказался от ВПП отрезан трассой Север-Юг-2, "паркингами" и "логистическими терминалами" Видимо, предполагается, что самолеты на ремонт будут телепортироваться.  :smileflag:

----------


## Гражданин А.

опять деньги за план отдали, а толку не получили

----------


## SaMoVar

Зелёных зон стало ЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНО меньше. Пусть вас не вводит в заблуждение салатовый цвет. Это не парки - а зона под застройку.

----------


## mlch

> Зелёных зон стало ЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНО меньше. Пусть вас не вводит в заблуждение *салатовый цвет. Это не парки - а зона под застройку*.


 Опять не могу понять - откуда такой вывод. Или я тупой, или Вы где-то читаете что-то, что мне не доступно.  :smileflag: 
***
А вот многие, уже давно фактически не существующие предприятия, показаны, как действующие. Ипподрому отказано в праве на существование.

----------


## SaMoVar

Салатовый цвет - территории рекреационного назначения. Эти зоны могут застраиваться апартаментами, гостиницами и сопутствующими зданиями. Это уже НЕ ПАРК, в котором подобное - недопустимо. Поверьте мне, я немного в этом разбираюсь + узнал некоторые детали. Так что салатовый цвет - это из серии прокатит - не прокатит. Склонов у нас не будет.
За красивым названием скрывается убийство Юбилейного.

----------


## феерический

> Ипподрому отказано в праве на существование.


 Еще 5 лет назад компания в которой я на тот момент работал хотела открывать магазин в ТЦ, который планировали построить как раз на территории ипподрома. Но кризис отложил на время строительство. А по проектам что я видел планировалось соединить Фонтанскую и Краснова новой улицей, которая бы как раз пересекала поле ипподрома, устроить новую развязку на Краснова, построить боьшой ТЦ и парковку на месте ипподрома.

----------


## mlch

> Салатовый цвет - территории рекреационного назначения. Эти зоны могут застраиваться апартаментами, гостиницами и сопутствующими зданиями. Это уже НЕ ПАРК, в котором подобное - недопустимо. Поверьте мне, я немного в этом разбираюсь + узнал некоторые детали. Так что салатовый цвет - это из серии прокатит - не прокатит. Склонов у нас не будет.
> За красивым названием скрывается убийство Юбилейного.


 Спасибо. Теперь понял, что Вы имеете в виду. Вот что значит разное понимание значения слова "салатовый цвет".  :smileflag: 
Меня тоже напрягли все эти "Приморские курортные центры" вдоль берега.

----------


## Antique

Между Разумовской и Колонтаевской всё снесут, а ведь именно там есть немало красивых зданий. 

А в остальном, прекрасная маркиза, всё хорошо, всё хорошо!

----------


## Скрытик

> Между Разумовской и Колонтаевской всё снесут, а ведь именно там есть немало красивых зданий.


  Это еще с прошлого генплана осталось (((

----------


## grudinovker

можно специфический фопрос, если вдруг кто знает?  некий  П.Р. Герович( Аккерман, Михайловская ул) и почетный гражданин Б.О. Готлиб (Гаванная 9), оба одесские фотографы, неоднократно упоминаются наряду с еврейскими фотографами Одессы, а евреи ли сами? спс)  и, кстати, фотография  Л. Варшавскаго (Слободка Романовка, по Городской ул. угол ул. Золотарёвской) сюда же.  Вопрос тот же- еврейские корни, спасибо)

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Очень жалко если урежут склоны... Отрада.... Она пока еще Отрада.
А Молдаванку просто сравняют с землей бульдозерами, и построят "Жемчужины"...
Вобщем, лет через 50 Одесса будет выглядить как Рио.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Между Разумовской и Колонтаевской всё снесут, а ведь именно там есть немало красивых зданий. 
> 
> А в остальном, прекрасная маркиза, всё хорошо, всё хорошо!


 нарисовать можно многое. Вот не припомню, чтобы кто то расселял 4-х этажные дома. Там такая высокая плотность застройки, что даже в снос 2-х этажек с трудом верится.
Скорее снесут частный сектор на Фонтане, чем ближнюю Молдаванку (её жилой фонд). На Фонтане  жильё дороже, там его целесообразнее строить
 Поблизости Разумовской есть разваленные заводы (Орион и другие). Вот в их снос с охотой верю

----------


## Jorjic

> А если серьезно, то зелени как было, так и осталось. Насчет склонов и санаториев скажу только одно - если вас устраивают дикие помойки каждое лето, то *продолжайте бороться за комуняцкую халяву, а если нет - то помолчите.*...


 Почему-то мой пост в ответ на это хамство оказался удаленным. Я там воспользовался более мягким выражением. Повторять пост не буду, лучше помолчу. Видимо, хамство тут предпочтительнее.

----------


## Пушкин

> Предполагаемая точка сейчас, как и тогда, на мостовой и перекрывать движение по Преображенской мне не хотелось почему то. 
> Можно я не буду продолжать эту бесконечную дискуссию? Мне надоело. Оставайтесь при своем мнении, если Вам так хочется.


  Ой, ну зачем так жестко))), не хотите писать - не пишите, я же Вас за язык не тяну (в данном случая за печатающие пальцы) :smileflag: . У вас своё мнение, у меня своё, нам же, вроде, делить нечего...

----------


## mlch

> Ой, ну зачем так жестко))), не хотите писать - не пишите, я же Вас за язык не тяну (в данном случая за печатающие пальцы). У вас своё мнение, у меня своё, нам же, вроде, делить нечего...


  Если я Вас обидел - приношу свои искренние извинения. Не хотел. Просто бываю резковат. Есть у меня такой недостаток.
Простите, если это возможно.

----------


## Tellurian

Спешат продать пока у руля. Покупатель из города D требовательный, район абы-какой не устроит. 
Вот и "выкраивают".

----------


## Пушкин

> Если я Вас обидел - приношу свои искренние извинения. Не хотел. Просто бываю резковат. Есть у меня такой недостаток.
> Простите, если это возможно.


  Всё нормально, не стоит таких реверансов, мы ведь уже не первый год общаемся... :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Сердце болит - по всем каналам показывают депутата Георгиева, который лоббирует постройку гостиницы в Аркадиевской балке, вот вчера была передача у Сущенко, как то раньше верил Сущенко...((((

----------


## Коннект 002

> Сердце болит - по всем каналам показывают депутата Георгиева, который лоббирует постройку гостиницы в Аркадиевской балке, вот вчера была передача у Сущенко, как то раньше верил Сущенко...((((


 как по мне, как раз стр-во в канаве допустимо. А вот все здания на морской стороне трассы здоровья неплохо бы снести: Итаки, Ибицы , Ауры и прочую срань

----------


## Скрытик

> как по мне, как раз стр-во в канаве допустимо.


  Строительство в канаве глупо. Хотя бы потому, что она не просто так образовалась. Тот, кто хоть раз видел поток воды в ней во время летнего ливня меня поймет. Там сметает все, ту же Ибицу как-то раз чуть не смыло. Застроят - смывать будет все с аллей.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Насчет склонов и санаториев скажу только одно - если вас устраивают дикие помойки каждое лето, то продолжайте бороться за комуняцкую халяву, а если нет - то помолчите.


 Уже не раз слышал такой взгляд на проблему склонов
IMHO, так можно думать лишь ввиду, извиняюсь, недальновидности или заинтересованности. Или это посыл "идеи" заинтересованного, которому первые, из двух вариантов, вторят. Так к чему выпад?

Где на склонах больше мусора, чем где-то еще в Одессе? Я по ним регулярно гуляю и отдыхаю вдоль и поперёк и по диагонали. Чего-то ужасного и, при этом, характерного для парков не заметил (не считая регулярного их сокращения). Особенно, в сравнении с другими территориями. Разве что, после маёвок грязней среднего и то не после каждой: было, и мусорные кульки всем маящимся раздавали с очередным напоминанием собрать свой мусор и сложить в контейнера вдоль ТЗ. С таким сервисом даже после маёвки склоны остались чистые - нашему люду, зачастую, нужен всего небольшой импульс, чтобы проснулось самосознание. 

С другой стороны, чтобы парки были благоустроенными и чистыми, не нужно решать каких-то сверхзадач со сверхбюджетами. Мусор вокруг не по той причине, что каждый желает нагадить. Человек, по своей сути, - ленивая тварь. Просто не хватает мусорок и туалетов. Всюду и катастрофически не хватает.

С "сухостоем" вообще отдельная тема - это ТОПЛИВО. Если б не все эти сожженные, за многие годы, костры на склонах, - давно им быть лесом  :smileflag: 
В парке Победы сейчас весь сушняк тщательно собирается в кучи, мелочь с мусором - по кулькам, чушки - попилены, сложены и не пропадут, вероятно

Но суть в другом!
Я готов вытерпеть много грязи, целенаправленно разводимой в парках, дабы вызвать в массах отвращение и забытье оных, но нет никакого желания ходить вдоль высоких заборов на маленький переполненный пятачок общественного пляжа, так же огороженного заборами и со всех сторон! И абсолютно нет желания ездить на велосипеде, бегать по ТЗ, лежащей в бетонном коридоре
А так и будет, если эти "креативщики" с приставкой "РЕ" претворят эти генпланы в жизнь. И не факт, что ТЗ не станет магистралью, которая нужна будет для обслуживания всего этого ре- "креатива"





> Ипподрому отказано в праве на существование.


 


> Еще 5 лет назад компания в которой я на тот момент работал хотела открывать магазин в ТЦ, который планировали построить как раз на территории ипподрома. Но кризис отложил на время строительство. А по проектам что я видел планировалось соединить Фонтанскую и Краснова новой улицей, которая бы как раз пересекала поле ипподрома, устроить новую развязку на Краснова, построить боьшой ТЦ и парковку на месте ипподрома.


 Возможно, работы возобновили или пошли в ход новые проекты: меньше месяца назад на ипподроме за работой наблюдал пару с теодолитом или тахеометром

----------


## Melomanka

Друзья, с интересом читаю ваши материалы... Возник один небольшой вопрос.  Поделилась я ссылкой, выложенной участником Jorjic  (http://dumskaya.net/news/maloizvestnoe-ob-odesse-v-gody-vojny-ee-zaschisc-025763/)  со своим другом из России. 
Так вот, он был СИЛЬНО удивлен нахождением калмыков на территории Одессы во время войны и ставит под сомнение этот факт. Особо заинтересовала шестиконечная звезда на груди у крайнего справа калмыка (на втором фото), что это за орден?
Хотела спросить у наших историков: могли бы вы дать по этой теме почитать что-то заслуживающее доверия?  Именно по "калмыцкой" деятельности в Одессе.  Заранее спасибо! ))

----------


## OMF

> С чего такой вывод? Территория аэропорта свободна, хотя взлетка с рулежками и не прорисованы почему то.
> А вот "Авиаремсервис" оказался от ВПП отрезан трассой Север-Юг-2, "паркингами" и "логистическими терминалами" Видимо, предполагается, что самолеты на ремонт будут телепортироваться.


 Там вполне можно сделать дополнительную пробивку, точнее удлиненный мост, для пропуска самолетов. Благо не 380-е там ремонтируются 

А в принципе, ничего такого плохого я не увидел и при втором взгляде. Конечно мое мнение может измениться после просмотра схемы пасс. транспорта, но плюсы таковы:
1. Вынос из центра города зоопарка и ипподрома. Я не против зверей и лошадей, но им нужен простор и запректированные места на Полях Орошения - в самый раз.
2. Достаточно продуманная сетка дорог, хотя и неясно какие развязки в двух уровнях и что идет по верху.
3. Снос трущоб по Московской, хотя и неясно, что за ВУЗы планируется разместить там и на Балтской дороге. Так же не совсем понятно назначение то ли эстакады, то ли неизвестно чего на участке от  Сахарного до Ярмарочной и перевод Московской в режим двустороннего движения. А что с Головатого?
4. Запроектировано "трамвайное" (СТ) депо в Кулиндорово, хотя и не совсем там, где имело бы смысл - нужен мост через Старокиевскую дорогу для заезда в депо, т.к. рельсы лежат с противоположной стороны. 
5. Вынос трамвайного депо №1 и троллейбусного депо. Если с новым расположением троллейбусного депо вопросов нет, то трамваю нужно еще одно на юге, как я уже писал раньше. Троллейбусу тоже еще одно депо (даже 2) не помешает - одно в районе Промышленной, другое на ПосКоте.

Теперь о минусах:
1. Не проработан узел у Пересыпского моста и трамвайная эстакада из города на Московскую.
2. Нет пробивки Комитетской на соединение с Тираспольской - просится же!
3. Неясна ул. Проектируемая 16 почти на месте Горбатого моста, но фактически все там неясно. 
4. Неясен вопрос с вокзалом. Если он остается на своем месте, то постройка подземного подхода к нему так же реальна, как и метро . На Заставах же не видно никаких работ для вокзалов.
5. Район Ивановского моста показан совершенно не так, как идут улицы сегодня. Неужели будут перекраивать до такой степени дорожную сеть.
6. Не проработаны развязки на 1-й станции Л.д., Краснова/Адмиральском и 5-й Фонтана.

Что же касается зеленого и салатового цвета, то не-дальтоник сможет разобрать, что склоны назначены как территория рекреационного назначения, а туристичеси и курортные гостиницы (новое строительство) заложено в районе Крыжановки. Так что не надо кое-кому сеять панику где ее нет.

----------


## Скрытик

> Что же касается зеленого и салатового цвета, то не-дальтоник сможет разобрать, что склоны назначены как территория рекреационного назначения, а туристичеси и курортные гостиницы (новое строительство) заложено в районе Крыжановки. Так что не надо кое-кому сеять панику где ее нет.


  Мы не дальтоники, мы видим все своими глазами.
Но сегодня заброшенная роднинская стройка у санатория Россия числится гостиницей и спа-центром (по документам). В реальности (не могу найти ссылку) в интернете шла активная продажа апартаментов в ней же. О том как наши хапуги умеют переводить целевое назначение я не буду рассказывать, да? Факт в том, что мы видим непрекращающуюся застройку всех склонов.

----------


## фауст

> что склоны назначены как территория рекреационного назначения, .


 Так и будет. 
Только для * избранных* . Остальные будет лицезреть сверху. 
Для того, чтобы это понять достаточно * попытаться*  пройти  вдоль берега - из Аркадии на 8-ю Станцию.

----------


## Малиновский

На самом деле всё будет немного по другому.Сейчас в стране кризис и неизвестно когда он закончится.Застройка склонов Ланжерон-Отрада, конечно начнется....только до конца не закончится..Будут стоять такие себе полуруины как Рондинский дом-скелет,возле сан.России.А всё это делается для того, что бы застолбить это место для себя..Сейчас совершенно не выгодно достраивать и начинать бизнес в Одессе с многомиллионными вложениями..Поэтому опасность застройки склонов заключается еще и в том,что многие годы, на этих склонах будут стоять руины из недостроенных домов, огороженных заборами.

----------


## Лысый0

> Так и будет. 
> Только для * избранных* . Остальные будет лицезреть сверху. 
> Для того, чтобы это понять достаточно * попытаться*  пройти  вдоль берега - из Аркадии на 8-ю Станцию.


 Он давно не местный...  :smileflag:

----------


## Jaak Logus

> 2. Нет пробивки Комитетской на соединение с Тираспольской - просится же!


 *OMF*, каким образом, если стали восстанавливать храм в конце Тираспольской?

----------


## Лысый0

> Почему-то мой пост в ответ на это хамство оказался удаленным. Я там воспользовался более мягким выражением. Повторять пост не буду, лучше помолчу. Видимо, хамство тут предпочтительнее.


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=164073&p=37876405&viewfull=1#post37876405

----------


## Antique

> как по мне, как раз стр-во в канаве допустимо. А вот все здания на морской стороне трассы здоровья неплохо бы снести: Итаки, Ибицы , Ауры и прочую срань


 На мой взгляд гораздо лучше всё вернуть к первоначальному варианту благоустройства - снести "луксор", который стоит в балке как кость в горле, постройки на песке, разбить нормальный парк. Тогда Аркадия снова станет визитной карточкой курортного города Одессы, а не примером застройки а-ля Стамбул.

----------


## natulik

хочу задать вопрос завсегдатаям темы) интересует пруд в парке Победы. там вода действительно грунтовая, или зациклена, как в обычных фонтанах? просто когда-то давно на том месте были водоемчики, какая-то речушка начиналась где-то со 2ст.Б.Фонтана и текла к морю в Аркадию.

----------


## Antique

> хочу задать вопрос завсегдатаям темы) интересует пруд в парке Победы. там вода действительно грунтовая, или зациклена, как в обычных фонтанах? просто когда-то давно на том месте были водоемчики, какая-то речушка начиналась где-то со 2ст.Б.Фонтана и текла к морю в Аркадию.


 Это искусственный пруд, некоторое время назад он стоял совсем без воды. Если я не ошибаюсь ,то в районе гейзера видно сливную трубу, в которую уходит вода.

----------


## natulik

> Это искусственный пруд, некоторое время назад он стоял совсем без воды. Если я не ошибаюсь ,то в районе гейзера видно сливную трубу, в которую уходит вода.


 сливную трубу и я с детства помню, но даже если это и не искусственный пруд, то воде нужно же куда-то деваться)
и да, спасибо, я совсем забыла, что пруд действительно стоял без воды, пустой)

----------


## феерический

В 60х там было болото, потом усилиями школьников, субботников итд - там начали высаживать деревья, формировать парк, строить беседки и гроты. А вообще под парком весьма много всего, в частности большой канализационный коллектор как раз под детской площадкой.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Это искусственный пруд, некоторое время назад он стоял совсем без воды. Если я не ошибаюсь ,то в районе гейзера видно сливную трубу, в которую уходит вода.


 Пруд исскуственный, да. Хотя там естественная балочка, русло высохшего ручья/реки. Он протекал через парк Победы и по балке в Аркадии, а затем впадал в море.

----------


## Lively

> ....просто когда-то давно на том месте были водоемчики, какая-то речушка начиналась где-то со 2ст.Б.Фонтана и текла к морю в Аркадию.


  Была "речушка".  :smileflag:  Почитайте Здесь Там есть небольшие "ляпы", свойственные мемуарной литературе. (Строгановский мост назван "Сабанеевским", на 10 лет "продлена" жизнь 23 трамваю...), но, в целом должно понравиться. "речушка" упоминается на протяжении всего повествования...

----------


## Antique

> (Строгановский мост назван "Сабанеевским", на 10 лет "продлена" жизнь 23 трамваю...)


 Также разрушенный приют имени императрицы Марии Фёдоровны упомянут, как существующий.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Любителям путешествий во времени "...Когда войдёт обратно походкою чеканной в красавицу Одессу усталый батальон..."  :smileflag:

----------


## Коннект 002

> Строительство в канаве глупо. Хотя бы потому, что она не просто так образовалась. Тот, кто хоть раз видел поток воды в ней во время летнего ливня меня поймет. Там сметает все, ту же Ибицу как-то раз чуть не смыло. Застроят - смывать будет все с аллей.


 это проблемы застройщика. Дренажные трубы придумали давно и пользоваться ими знающие люди умеют




> На мой взгляд гораздо лучше всё вернуть к первоначальному варианту благоустройства - снести "луксор", который стоит в балке как кость в горле, постройки на песке, разбить нормальный парк. Тогда Аркадия снова станет визитной карточкой курортного города Одессы, а не примером застройки а-ля Стамбул.


 в балке  и сейчас растут деревья. Вот только гуляющих там людей не видно

----------


## OMF

> Мы не дальтоники, мы видим все своими глазами.
> Но сегодня заброшенная роднинская стройка у санатория Россия числится гостиницей и спа-центром (по документам). В реальности (не могу найти ссылку) в интернете шла активная продажа апартаментов в ней же. О том как наши хапуги умеют переводить целевое назначение я не буду рассказывать, да? Факт в том, что мы видим непрекращающуюся застройку всех склонов.


 
Ну и что с этого? Разрешите мне задать полуриторический вопрос - что лучше, ухоженные здания и дорожки или грязь после ваших (обобщенно) пикников (сами же об этом пишите)? Сколько места на склонах нужно одной конкретной семье уважаемого Скрытика? Откуда такая уверенность, что ВСЯ территория склонов будет застроена, чего нет ни в Генплане ни в самых "дерзких" планах застройки? Все таки доступ к пляжам останется в любом случае. Тут же выскажусь и по этому поводу. Если я на старости лет приеду в Одессу и захочу пойти на пляж, то мне совсем не хочется ковылять вверх-вниз по лестницам образца 1970 года, а хочется подъехать непосредственно к пляжу либо на своей машине, либо на городском автобусе (пусть даже стоянка и платная). На самом пляже мне гораздо приятнее заплатить за кресло или лежак (хотя бы для того, чтобы не тащиться с сумками, подстилками и т.п. через весь город) и побыть в относительной чистоте, а не среди окурков и бутылок и мамаш с воплями и курицами. 

Что я хочу сказать, это то, что никто не строит забор, отгораживающий ВСЕ пляжи и ВСЁ море. И склоны- это не самоцель, а только доступ(!) к морю. И даже если нет сквозного прохода от Ланжерона до Люстдорфа, то опять же спрошу - а нужен ли он КАЖДОМУ жителю города или приезжему?

Прошу считать это моим личным мнением, на которое я пока имею полное право, и не использовать "плюсомет", если с этим мнением кто-то не согласен.

----------


## brassl

Мне очень приятно что Вы, уважаемый OMF, таки приедите к нам. И очень приятно за Вас, что у Вас есть чем заплатить за платные услуги. А я уж как то, к своей глупости никуда не уехавший, пройдусь мимо Вас как человек 3 сорта (потому что заплатить нечем)  :smileflag:  и посмотрю черэз заборчик как Вы отдыхаете (если охрана позволит)
Извините что зло. Злые мы тут  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Ну и что с этого? Разрешите мне задать полуриторический вопрос - что лучше, ухоженные здания и дорожки или грязь после ваших (обобщенно) пикников (сами же об этом пишите)? Сколько места на склонах нужно одной конкретной семье уважаемого Скрытика? Откуда такая уверенность, что ВСЯ территория склонов будет застроена, чего нет ни в Генплане ни в самых "дерзких" планах застройки? Все таки доступ к пляжам останется в любом случае. Тут же выскажусь и по этому поводу. Если я на старости лет приеду в Одессу и захочу пойти на пляж, то мне совсем не хочется ковылять вверх-вниз по лестницам образца 1970 года, а хочется подъехать непосредственно к пляжу либо на своей машине, либо на городском автобусе (пусть даже стоянка и платная). На самом пляже мне гораздо приятнее заплатить за кресло или лежак (хотя бы для того, чтобы не тащиться с сумками, подстилками и т.п. через весь город) и побыть в относительной чистоте, а не среди окурков и бутылок и мамаш с воплями и курицами. 
> 
> Что я хочу сказать, это то, что никто не строит забор, отгораживающий ВСЕ пляжи и ВСЁ море. И склоны- это не самоцель, а только доступ(!) к морю. И даже если нет сквозного прохода от Ланжерона до Люстдорфа, то опять же спрошу - а нужен ли он КАЖДОМУ жителю города или приезжему?
> 
> Прошу считать это моим личным мнением, на которое я пока имею полное право, и не использовать "плюсомет", если с этим мнением кто-то не согласен.


 Как все запущено (С). Ты пробовал сегодня попасть к морю от Люстдорфа до Рыбпорта, богатенький наш иностранец?

----------


## Jina

> Н) и побыть в относительной чистоте, а не среди окурков и бутылок и мамаш с воплями и курицами. 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Это вы,конечно,размечтались!!!Я тут весело посмеялась!!!!То,что вы заплатили за топчанчик,еще не значит,что всех мамаш прогнали с пляжа.

----------


## Good++++

> Друзья, с интересом читаю ваши материалы... Возник один небольшой вопрос.  Поделилась я ссылкой, выложенной участником Jorjic  (http://dumskaya.net/news/maloizvestnoe-ob-odesse-v-gody-vojny-ee-zaschisc-025763/)  со своим другом из России. 
> Так вот, он был СИЛЬНО удивлен нахождением калмыков на территории Одессы во время войны и ставит под сомнение этот факт. Особо заинтересовала шестиконечная звезда на груди у крайнего справа калмыка (на втором фото), что это за орден?
> Хотела спросить у наших историков: могли бы вы дать по этой теме почитать что-то заслуживающее доверия?  Именно по "калмыцкой" деятельности в Одессе.  Заранее спасибо! ))


 Нахождение и жестокость калмыков на территории Одессы суровая правда. Моя мама свидетель их присутствия, бабушка рассказывала о их зверствах...

----------


## OMF

> Это вы,конечно,размечтались!!!Я тут весело посмеялась!!!!То,что вы заплатили за топчанчик,еще не значит,что всех мамаш прогнали с пляжа.


 Естественно... Это же из той же оперы, что и эвакуация транспорта - мне хочется и все тут. Я за выбор - или платный пляж без мамаш (но и без музыки), или бесплатный цыганский табор (или еврейское семейчество ).

----------


## OMF

> Как все запущено (С). Ты пробовал сегодня попасть к морю от Люстдорфа до Рыбпорта, богатенький наш иностранец?


 Я так понимаю, что там все принадлежит Совиньону? Ну и что? Раньше там была дикость и пустота, город за свои деньги ничего не сделал, так почему же тот же Совиньон должен с кем-то делится? 

Здесь, я понимаю, такая же хитрость, как и у нас - доступ к воде никто не закрывал, но право собственности на землю (то бишь пляж) доходит до кромки воды. Т.е. по воде можно законно прошагать, а вот по песку уже нельзя. У нас точно такая же история на Восточном побережье, а вот в Калифорнии право собственности заканчивается на каком-то расстоянии (точно не помню) от уреза воды. Т.е. пляж - общий. Однако и там и тут есть исключения. Например, хочу я пройти берегом от Лос Анджелеса до мексиканской границы. И что же - от Санта Моники все нормально, потом бац - порт в Лонг Бич. Обошли порт, идем дальше, бац - атомная электростануия в Сан Онофре. Прошли станцию, бац - база морской пехоты в Сан Клементе. И так далее...

----------


## Лысый0

> Нахождение и жестокость калмыков на территории Одессы суровая правда. Моя мама свидетель их присутствия, бабушка рассказывала о их зверствах...


 Особенно в Усатово-Нерубайском районе и на Куяльнике (Шкодова гора). Спасались в катакомбах.

----------


## Лысый0

> Я так понимаю, что там все принадлежит Совиньону? Ну и что? Раньше там была дикость и пустота, город за свои деньги ничего не сделал, так почему же тот же Совиньон должен с кем-то делится? 
> 
> Здесь, я понимаю, такая же хитрость, как и у нас - доступ к воде никто не закрывал, но право собственности на землю (то бишь пляж) доходит до кромки воды. Т.е. по воде можно законно прошагать, а вот по песку уже нельзя. У нас точно такая же история на Восточном побережье, а вот в Калифорнии право собственности заканчивается на каком-то расстоянии (точно не помню) от уреза воды. Т.е. пляж - общий. Однако и там и тут есть исключения. Например, хочу я пройти берегом от Лос Анджелеса до мексиканской границы. И что же - от Санта Моники все нормально, потом бац - порт в Лонг Бич. Обошли порт, идем дальше, бац - атомная электростануия в Сан Онофре. Прошли станцию, бац - база морской пехоты в Сан Клементе. И так далее...


 Уж грязно точно не было... Было наше, стало ваше. В честь чего? В честь нашей встречи, мадам (С). Вы как-то там сами, а мы здесь сами...

----------


## Лысый0

> Это вы,конечно,размечтались!!!Я тут весело посмеялась!!!!То,что вы заплатили за топчанчик,еще не значит,что всех мамаш прогнали с пляжа.


 Как в анекдоте: "Все на х.. с пляжа!"  :smileflag: .

----------


## brassl

Что то опять у меня не получается грузить фото с помощью форума  Попробую так

----------


## Jina

> Я за выбор - или платный пляж без мамаш (но и без музыки), или бесплатный цыганский табор (или еврейское семейчество ).


 Сочувствую!
Увы,нет пока такого места "платный пляж без мамаш". И вы себе ,даже ,не представляете с кем из "мамаш" вам возможно придется там столкнуться! А нашим девушкам палец в рот не клади! Это вам не Америка!

----------


## OMF

> Сочувствую!
> Увы,нет пока такого места "платный пляж без мамаш". И вы себе ,даже ,не представляете с кем из "мамаш" вам возможно придется там столкнуться! А нашим девушкам палец в рот не клади! Это вам не Америка!


 Ну нашим тоже желательно не палец .

Ладно, я уж как-нибудь на свой Мексиканский залив ездить буду... Если место на стоянке найду .

Поскольку ни он меня, ни от вас (всех) абсолютно не зависит, что будет со склонами и пляжами и прочими местами Одессы, я заканчиваю дискуссию о Генплане. Если кто-то считает, что его мнение на форуме может изменить ситуацию - что ж, верить тоже не запретишь...

----------


## OMF

> Что то опять у меня не получается грузить фото с помощью форума  Попробую так


 А крупнее не получилось? Если да, то в личку, пожалуйста.

----------


## Скрытик

> Сколько места на склонах нужно одной конкретной семье уважаемого Скрытика?


  Моей семье не нужно ни одного квадратного метра на склонах, так как дача моя находится на склонах Румба, что у Совиньона  :smileflag:  
И я пока еще имею доступ к морю, при чем почище, чем на пляжах Одессы. Но это не мешает мне думать и понимать,  что для остальных одесситов и их гостей остается все меньше мест, где они могут просто отдохнуть.
Скажу большее - материально я только выиграю от застройки склонов. Ибо я сегодня почти монополист по автоматизации ресторанов, гостиниц и т.п. в Одессе. Но я не хочу зарабатывать на уничтожении Одессы. И не буду (были прецеденты).

----------


## VicTur

> Прочитал, спасибо! Даже коммент написал, правда в ответ вместо "спасибо" от авторов получил пинок в зад


 Ты не серчай на них. Олег нормальный парень, просто он ляпнул, не разобравшись. Вам бы познакомиться, вы бы быстро нашли общий язык. Я ему в комментарии написал, что он неправ.

----------


## mlch

> Ты не серчай на них. Олег нормальный парень, *просто он ляпнул, не разобравшись*. Вам бы познакомиться, вы бы быстро нашли общий язык. Я ему в комментарии написал, что он неправ.


 Именуя себя "главным редактором" лучше не ляпать вообще.  :smileflag: 
Но даже когда разобрался - нормально извинится он не смог. Видимо - в детстве не научили. 
Так что остаются большие сомнения в его "нормальности".

----------


## heffalump1974

Насчёт пляжей. Я понимаю, что "все аналогии ошибочны" (С) и что опыта мне недостаёт, но похожую штуку я уже видел, называлась она "платные туалеты". Продолжать или так понятно?

----------


## brassl

> Ты не серчай на них. Олег нормальный парень, просто он ляпнул, не разобравшись. Вам бы познакомиться, вы бы быстро нашли общий язык. Я ему в комментарии написал, что он неправ.


 Да я в принципе не обидчивый (по началу) :smileflag: 
Это Одесса???

----------


## VicTur

> "Шеф, все пропало! Гипс снимают, клиент уезжает!!!" (с) Бриллиантовая Рука.
> 
> А если серьезно, то зелени как было, так и осталось. Насчет склонов и санаториев скажу только одно - если вас устраивают дикие помойки каждое лето, то продолжайте бороться за комуняцкую халяву, а если нет - то помолчите.


 Это называется хамством. Фи, гражданин.
И спасибо коммунистам, что хотя бы несколько десятилетий пляжи были общедоступными. За это мы и дальше поборемся.
Общедоступность и чистота друг другу не противоречат.

----------


## Лысый0

> Именуя себя "главным редактором" лучше не ляпать вообще. 
> Но даже когда разобрался - нормально извинится он не смог. Видимо - в детстве не научили. 
> Так что остаются большие сомнения в его "нормальности".


 В Одессе говорили: "Большой (великий) Пуриц!". Я думаю это о нем  :smileflag: .

----------


## OMF

> для остальных одесситов и их гостей остается все меньше мест, где они могут просто отдохнуть.


 Что значит "просто отдохнуть"? Вылезти на "пикник" с кострами, бутылками, собаками и пр.? Так почему это не делается в парке Шевченко с криками "понастроили каких-то колонн, стадионов, обсерваторий и прочих монастырей. Корову выгулять негде!"  Или на Соборке? Т.е. там надо отдыхать "культурно" и застройка не очень то мешает. А мешает она тем, для кого социализм еще не умер, и все должно доставаться им, а главное, бесплатно.

Где в вашей Конституции сказано, что свободный доступ должен быть к ЛЮБОМУ участку берега? Как же быть тогда с портами? Где в Генплане сказано, что доступа на пляжи не будет ВООБЩЕ? Если даже участок и недоступен каждому васе и пете (скажем как от Аркадии до 8-й Фонтана), то можно обойти, подойти с другой стороны или найти другое место. Если мне кто-то докажет с фактами(!), что и сейчас, и завтра (после приняти Генплана), он не сможет искупаться в море - просто искупаться, а не "в данном конкретном месте, потому что я так хочу" - или спуститься к морю (опять же, достичь его, а не "вот именно тут я буду спускаться"), то я возьму свои слова обратно.

----------


## Antique

> Это Одесса???
> IMG]http://s005.radikal.ru/i212/1304/fb/c518d50058b4.jpg[/IMG]


 Да, это стадион Спартак, а за спиной у фотографа наверное велотрек - мне кажется не зря в кадре присутствуют мотоцикл и велосипед.

----------


## Лысый0

> Да я в принципе не обидчивый (по началу)
> Это Одесса???


 Это не стадион "Спартак" с "велодромом"? А большое здание на Чижикова?. Опоздал, сорри  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Лучше два раза, чем не разу  :smileflag:  Спасибо ребята!

----------


## Скрытик

> Если мне кто-то докажет с фактами(!), что и сейчас, и завтра (после приняти Генплана), он не сможет искупаться в море - просто искупаться, а не "в данном конкретном месте, потому что я так хочу" - или спуститься к морю (опять же, достичь его, а не "вот именно тут я буду спускаться"), то я возьму свои слова обратно.


  Какие еще факты? Читайте Думскую, в прошлом году женщину с детьми выгнали с пляжа на 10й фонтана, когда она пыталась не заплатить за вход! Вы действительно оторвались от нашей жизни настолько, что не понимаете - нет сегодня никаких прав у жителя Одессы. Есть права у паханов. (((

----------


## Лысый0

> Лучше два раза, чем не разу  Спасибо ребята!


 Во исправлюсь - это не "Спартак", а стадион ОТТУ  :smileflag: .

----------


## brassl

> Какие еще факты? Читайте Думскую, в прошлом году женщину с детьми выгнали с пляжа на 10й фонтана, когда она пыталась не заплатить за вход! Вы действительно оторвались от нашей жизни настолько, что не понимаете - нет сегодня никаких прав у жителя Одессы. Есть права у паханов. (((


  А вход там гривен 30, т.е с детьми "всего" около 100 грн, а зарплаты у нас оставляют желать......

Одесса? Из той же пачки

----------


## Лысый0

> А вход там гривен 30, т.е с детьми "всего" около 100 грн, а зарплаты у нас оставляют желать......
> 
> Одесса? Из той же пачки


 Зацепиться не за что. Могу только предположить Новоаркадиевскую. А вдали строятся дома "канатчиков".

----------


## Скрытик

> А вход там гривен 30, т.е с детьми "всего" около 100 грн, а зарплаты у нас оставляют желать......


 Я не могу вспомнить ее фамилию, она часто на Думской появляется. Дело в том, что по закону за вход не имеют права брать деньги, только за допуслуги. Но это только для сторонних наблюдателей типа ОМФ. На самом деле на большинство пляжей Одессы вас не пустят, если вы не заплатите за вход. При чем ее выгоняли с маленькой дочкой. Она не буянила и не пила водку на пляже, просто попыталась отдыхать на платном пляже у Зебры...

----------


## brassl

А я и предположить не могу  
Там арка какая то в дали, но мне место не знакомо.

----------


## brassl

> Я не могу вспомнить ее фамилию, она часто на Думской появляется. Дело в том, что по закону за вход не имеют права брать деньги, только за допуслуги. Но это только для сторонних наблюдателей типа ОМФ. На самом деле на большинство пляжей Одессы вас не пустят, если вы не заплатите за вход. При чем ее выгоняли с маленькой дочкой. Она не буянила и не пила водку на пляже, просто попыталась отдыхать на платном пляже у Зебры...


 Я вот так в прошлом году с родней приехавшей на пляж проходил, без "доп.услуг", я б заплатил, но пять человек и мы часа на 2 не больше.... Пройти то прошли, кто ж нас не пустит, но настроение было испорчено

----------


## Коннект 002

> Я не могу вспомнить ее фамилию, она часто на Думской появляется. Дело в том, что по закону за вход не имеют права брать деньги, только за допуслуги. Но это только для сторонних наблюдателей типа ОМФ. На самом деле на большинство пляжей Одессы вас не пустят, если вы не заплатите за вход. При чем ее выгоняли с маленькой дочкой. Она не буянила и не пила водку на пляже, просто попыталась отдыхать на платном пляже у Зебры...


 Зоя Мельник её имя

----------


## VicTur

> Именуя себя "главным редактором" лучше не ляпать вообще. 
> Но даже когда разобрался - нормально извинится он не смог. Видимо - в детстве не научили. 
> Так что остаются большие сомнения в его "нормальности".


 Можете не сомневаться.

----------


## Лысый0

> Я не могу вспомнить ее фамилию, она часто на Думской появляется. Дело в том, что по закону за вход не имеют права брать деньги, только за допуслуги. Но это только для сторонних наблюдателей типа ОМФ. На самом деле на большинство пляжей Одессы вас не пустят, если вы не заплатите за вход. При чем ее выгоняли с маленькой дочкой. Она не буянила и не пила водку на пляже, просто попыталась отдыхать на платном пляже у Зебры...


 Тема и наша любимая девушка и вновь продолжается бой (С)...
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=918515&p=37837282&viewfull=1#post37837282

----------


## ruslanyd

> Я так понимаю...


 Всё ясно...
Это не близорукость или заинтересованность
Это элементарная неосведомленность

И Ваши посты относительно вопроса побережья вызывали бы смех, если не было б так грустно ...
Да и вообще взгляд типично потребительский

К сведению: очень живописно отображает будущее наших склонов, после этой самой рекреации, участок от Аркадии до, почти, 10-й станции - дорога вдоль, как раз, тех самых заборов по обеим сторонам, о которых говорил выше
Кстати, дорога не на море, а как подъездная - море на всём протяжении не доступно, а перейти с Аркадии за 9-ю станцию можно только  через частный сектор наверху

А по поводу Отрады и Ланжерона, так уже давно одесская строительная компания 'Викоил' судится за своё право застройки.... да, сорри, - рекреации  :smileflag:  морских склонов  (от Купального переулка до ул. Вице-адмирала Азарова), великодушно предоставленное ей предыдущим руководством города

Не говорю уже о повсеместной точечной застройке

И зря вы сомневаетесь в действенности публичного обсуждения событий - интернет - просто дар в этом контексте
Власти всегда балансируют между своими амбициями и сопротивлением масс, потому, как знают, что толпа может всё - история это многократно доказывала, а сопротивление подпитывается, в первую очередь, осведомленностью.
В контексте - осведомленностью того, что зеленый цвет на генплане - суть не одно и то же с зеленым светом светофора
За осведомленностью следует осознание и мотивация, а за публичностью и массовостью, которую предоставляет интернет, - реальный противовес в амбициях власти

А время расставит всё на свои места

----------


## Лысый0

> Да, это стадион Спартак, а за спиной у фотографа наверное велотрек - мне кажется не зря в кадре присутствуют мотоцикл и велосипед.


 Сколько на том велотреке ободрано меня - он был бетонный и падать было нельзя  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> социализм еще не умер, и все должно доставаться им, а главное, бесплатно.


 Святая правда. Извините за вырывание цитаты из контекста, но тут — редкий случай — вы, желая сыронизировать, сказали серьёзную и правильную вещь.




> Если даже участок и недоступен каждому васе и пете (скажем как от Аркадии до 8-й Фонтана), то можно обойти, подойти с другой стороны или найти другое место. Если мне кто-то докажет с фактами(!), что и сейчас, и завтра (после приняти Генплана), он не сможет искупаться в море - просто искупаться, а не "в данном конкретном месте, потому что я так хочу" - или спуститься к морю (опять же, достичь его, а не "вот именно тут я буду спускаться"), то я возьму свои слова обратно.


 Да, я хочу спускаться к морю и купаться там, где я хочу, а не там, где мне указывает какая-нибудь свинья-копилка. Я имею такое право (спасибо прежней власти) и отдавать его не собираюсь.

----------


## OMF

> Какие еще факты? Читайте Думскую, в прошлом году женщину с детьми выгнали с пляжа на 10й фонтана, когда она пыталась не заплатить за вход! Вы действительно оторвались от нашей жизни настолько, что не понимаете - нет сегодня никаких прав у жителя Одессы. Есть права у паханов. (((


 А если бы эта женщина собралась пройти в кинотеатр без билета, или в зоопарк зайти с семьей на шару, или в троллейбусе проехать - вы бы тоже ее защищали? Что, другого пляжа, кроме 10-й станции нет?

----------


## VicTur

> А если бы эта женщина собралась пройти в кинотеатр без билета, или в зоопарк зайти с семьей на шару, или в троллейбусе проехать - вы бы тоже ее защищали? Что, другого пляжа, кроме 10-й станции нет?


 По-моему, разница очевидна.
Если вы её не видите, объясняю ещё раз: она не хотела платить за то, что для неё является БЕСПЛАТНЫМ ПО ЗАКОНУ.

----------


## Коннект 002

> А если бы эта женщина собралась пройти в кинотеатр без билета, или в зоопарк зайти с семьей на шару, или в троллейбусе проехать - вы бы тоже ее защищали? Что, другого пляжа, кроме 10-й станции нет?


 женщина собралась и пошла на бесплатный пляж, на что имеет полное право. Платными услугами она не пользовалась и соответственно платить не за что

----------


## Лысый0

> А если бы эта женщина собралась пройти в кинотеатр без билета, или в зоопарк зайти с семьей на шару, или в троллейбусе проехать - вы бы тоже ее защищали? Что, другого пляжа, кроме 10-й станции нет?


 Вы бы еще у себя в Америке индейцу посоветовали: "Для тебя что другой страны нет, что-ли, вали отсюда"  :smileflag: .

----------


## OMF

> женщина собралась и пошла на бесплатный пляж, на что имеет полное право. Платными услугами она не пользовалась и соответственно платить не за что


 Так, пожалйста, цитируйте правильно. Или ее не пускали на платный пляж, или заставляли пользоваться платными услугами. Или она легла на топчан, но не хотела платить? Во всех случаях, кроме второго, она не права на 100%.

----------


## OMF

> Вы бы еще у себя в Америке индейцу посоветовали: "Для тебя что другой страны нет, что-ли, вали отсюда" .


 Индеец либо живет в резервации - если он не хочет платить налоги, а только задрав ноги курить "трубку мира", или живет со всеми по закону. Ни один индеец не пришел ко мне в дом и не сказал "Вали отсюда", потому что 200 лет назад тут посрал мой прадед. Хотя примерно так говорят незаконные мексиканцы. И Обама им поддакивает, гад.

----------


## OMF

> Святая правда. Извините за вырывание цитаты из контекста, но тут — редкий случай — вы, желая сыронизировать, сказали серьёзную и правильную вещь.


 Если для Вас социализм - это серьезно и правильно, то больше никакого разговора в принципе быть не может. Засим, прощайте...




> Да, я хочу спускаться к морю и купаться там, где я хочу, а не там, где мне указывает какая-нибудь свинья-копилка. Я имею такое право (спасибо прежней власти) и отдавать его не собираюсь.


 Нет, право Вы имеете купаться в море и даже подойти к нему практически везде (пойдите искупаться в порту, или яхт-клубе). Права залазить на чужую собственность Вам никто не дал, как и права ставить машину где попало, не платить и т.п. Социализм, а тем более коммунизм, уже отменен везде, кроме Кубы и Сев. Кореи...

----------


## OMF

> Всё ясно...
> Это не близорукость или заинтересованность
> Это элементарная неосведомленность
> 
> И Ваши посты относительно вопроса побережья вызывали бы смех, если не было б так грустно ...
> Да и вообще взгляд типично потребительский
> 
> К сведению: очень живописно отображает будущее наших склонов, после этой самой рекреации, участок от Аркадии до, почти, 10-й станции - дорога вдоль, как раз, тех самых заборов по обеим сторонам, о которых говорил выше
> Кстати, дорога не на море, а как подъездная - море на всём протяжении не доступно, а перейти с Аркадии за 9-ю станцию можно только  через частный сектор наверху
> ...


 Расставит. Давно расставило - от коммунизма на Земле осталась только Куба да Сев. Корея. Долго ли они протянут.
Что касается влияния интернета на политику - не смешите мои тапочки. Объяснять реальные вещи я не буду, т.к. переубедить активистов от Интернета невозможно - это же религия.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Расставит. Давно расставило - от коммунизма на Земле осталась только Куба да Сев. Корея. Долго ли они протянут.


 А при чем тут коммунизм, социализм?
То, о чём говорил выше, равнозначно относится ко всем "-измам", к любым взаимоотношениям лидера с толпой




> Что касается влияния интернета на политику - не смешите мои тапочки. Объяснять реальные вещи я не буду, т.к. переубедить активистов от Интернета невозможно - это же религия.


 Это, наверно, из-за большой религиозности власть во все времена все средства и способы распространения информации стремилась подвергать цензуре, а Китай прогнул и Гугл на "белый" список

Если бы человек верил в истинность и правомерность физического рабства, - он находился бы рабом по сей день и не видать бы тем же американцам демократии. Сейчас люди верят в правомерность рабства экономического
Но это уже другая история...

Если Вы еще не поняли: интернет, газеты, книги, телевизор, радио, человек на трибуне - суть одно и то же, но именно в интернете информация является самой доступной и мгновенной. Она наименее подвержена цензуре и лоббированию чьих-то интересов. Здесь одновременно сосуществуют и сталкиваются самые полярные мнения. Интернет интерактивен

Вы сейчас утверждаете, что образованность каждого гражданина и наличие СМИ во всех проявлениях не влияют на ситуацию локально и глобально, в том числе, и на политику - смешно, не находите?

Баланс сил между властью и народом присутствует непрерывно. 
В контексте темы: первые делают выпад и строят Орфей над оперным, далее - СМИ, резонанс и Орфея укоротили на голову - он потерял два отстроенных этажа. Кто-то решил застроить дом-стену - СМИ, суд и строительство остановлено, кто-то забрал море - Зоя, интернет и уже почти едет сносить заборы бульдозер с Костусевым за рулём  
Примеров, на самом деле, масса. На, действительно, резонансные события власть не может не отреагировать. А резонанс этот пропорционален информированности и тому, насколько событие затрагивает личные интересы каждого и это очевидно.

----------


## Киров

...при социализме мы иногда брали палатки и проводили время на мысе"Е"...райское было время...а сейчас там стоит шлагбаум и меня не пускают в моё детство...раньше таки была свобода...70-е годы.

----------


## mlch

> Можете не сомневаться.


 Могу. 
Но пока не получается, к сожалению.

----------


## Малиновский

> ...при социализме мы иногда брали палатки и проводили время на мысе"Е"...райское было время...а сейчас там стоит шлагбаум и меня не пускают в моё детство...раньше таки была свобода...70-е годы.


 Думаю что о других путешествиях,за пределы СССР тогда можно было только помечтать?Про Испанию помечтать, или про США помечтать или ,про Фиджи тоже мечтать можно  было.....но не отдыхать. Отдыхать можно было только в своём,огороженном колючей проволокой,государстве?

----------


## Киров

Мы легко ездили в Болгарию,Чехословакию,Польшу и т.д.В 70-х годах у нас на заводе работяги ездили на Кубу и даже в Австрию...даже ходили на стриптиз.Потом  в перекурах мы доставали Василия Ивановича:"Ну расскажи как ты на стриптиз ходил".Про Испанию и США можно было по мечтать...таки да...а ща можно помечтать даже за Кишинёв...

----------


## Малиновский

> Мы легко ездили в Болгарию,Чехословакию,Польшу и т.д.В 70-х годах у нас на заводе работяги ездили на Кубу и даже в Австрию...даже ходили на стриптиз.Потом  в перекурах мы доставали Василия Ивановича:"Ну расскажи как ты на стриптиз ходил".Про Испанию и США можно было по мечтать...таки да...а ща можно помечтать даже за Кишинёв...


 Простите,но у Вас в родственниках не было Ганса Христиана Андерсена?)) Роботяги на Кубу,Австрию,на стриптиз ходили???-Где он был,в каком заводском цеху?Шесты были?)))))

----------


## Киров

Завод располагался на Средней 10 ,Куба и Австрия это редкость,но пишу правду...на Кубу некоторые с завода ездили работать,приезжали при бабках,на Волгах...ну и конечно с большим количеством рассказов про тамошних баб...мы ж политикой не занимались-женщины и как провести отпуск-вот основные темы советского мужика.

----------


## Лысый0

http://*************/news/v_odesse_otkrili_memorial_nuyu_dosku_brat_yam_kataevim_867.html

----------


## 115117

Товарищи,а куда архив подевался?Был в подписи у уважаемого brasslа,а теперь нету.

----------


## Лысый0

> Товарищи,а куда архив подевался?Был в подписи у уважаемого brasslа,а теперь нету.


 http://www.odessastory.info/

----------


## VicTur

> Если для Вас социализм - это серьезно и правильно, то больше никакого разговора в принципе быть не может. Засим, прощайте...
> 
> 
> 
> Нет, право Вы имеете купаться в море и даже подойти к нему практически везде (пойдите искупаться в порту, или яхт-клубе). Права залазить на чужую собственность Вам никто не дал, как и права ставить машину где попало, не платить и т.п. Социализм, а тем более коммунизм, уже отменен везде, кроме Кубы и Сев. Кореи...


 Да, социализм — это серьёзно и правильно. А вы что, предлагаете к вашему уродливому менталитету относиться серьёзно? Насмешили...
А спора у нас в принципе и нет. Моя задача — сказать вам, как оно на самом деле. А согласны вы или нет — исключительно ваша проблема. Придерживаться мнения, противоречащего очевидности, — ваше неотъемлемое право.
Очень рад прощанию с вами. С моей стороны тоже точка.

----------


## brassl



----------


## inborz

ответ ОМF: Вы были бы правы, если бы в частную собственность не отдавали бы городскую, не будем при этом уточнять, кто и каким образом на этом наживается. И до социализма, при ужасном царском строе жители города могли купаться в море не в резервациях, а на ГОРОДСКИХ пляжах
.

----------


## brassl

> ... Вам никто не дал, как и права ставить машину где попало, не платить и т.п. ...


 Не далее как вчера с большим трудом выехал с переулка Чайковского, на пол дороги (перекрестка) припарковали Бентли, наверное рабочий припарковал в память о социализме  :smileflag:

----------


## Малиновский

> Чушь.


 Вы просто супер в своей лаконичности))))))))))))

----------


## BIGBIG

Вы ездили!А мы нет!Вот поэтому два лагеря и получилось 


> Мы легко ездили в Болгарию,Чехословакию,Польшу и т.д.В 70-х годах у нас на заводе работяги ездили на Кубу и даже в Австрию...даже ходили на стриптиз.Потом  в перекурах мы доставали Василия Ивановича:"Ну расскажи как ты на стриптиз ходил".Про Испанию и США можно было по мечтать...таки да...а ща можно помечтать даже за Кишинёв...

----------


## BIGBIG

Внимательно слежу за Вашей полемикой!Что Вы знаете в свои 34 о социоклизме?Мне 54,и я рад что он умер!А на пляж хожу возле замка Кивалова на 9,и знаете получаю удовольствие почти круглый год.Занимайтесь спортом и сидите меньше(еще меньше)у компьютера,Вам будет легче.Как врач и спортсмен искренне советую.


> Да, социализм — это серьёзно и правильно. А вы что, предлагаете к вашему уродливому менталитету относиться серьёзно? Насмешили...
> А спора у нас в принципе и нет. Моя задача — сказать вам, как оно на самом деле. А согласны вы или нет — исключительно ваша проблема. Придерживаться мнения, противоречащего очевидности, — ваше неотъемлемое право.
> Очень рад прощанию с вами. С моей стороны тоже точка.

----------


## BIGBIG

Бинокль доктора Левенталя.Принимал на Дерибасовской 12 с 1882 года.

----------


## Малиновский

> Бинокль доктора Левенталя.Принимал на Дерибасовской 12 с 1882 года.


 Это класс! Сколько же теперешняя цена данного прибора?

----------


## VicTur

> Вы просто супер в своей лаконичности))))))))))))


 Свой отзыв я удаляю как некорректный. Я не должен был отступать от правил цивилизованной дискуссии. Впредь постараюсь излагать свои взгляды в менее грубой форме.




> Внимательно слежу за Вашей полемикой!Что Вы знаете в свои 34 о социоклизме?Мне 54,и я рад что он умер!А на пляж хожу возле замка Кивалова на 9,и знаете получаю удовольствие почти круглый год.Занимайтесь спортом и сидите меньше(еще меньше)у компьютера,Вам будет легче.Как врач и спортсмен искренне советую.


 За совет спасибо. Буду ему следовать при первой возможности.
О социализме я знаю достаточно, чтобы он стал моей религией. Возраст тут ни при чём. Кстати, мне 37, а не 34.
Полемика закончена.

----------


## Antique

> Бинокль доктора Левенталя.Принимал на Дерибасовской 12 с 1882 года.


 Судя по Всей Одессе за 1904-1905 гг. Самуил Исаак Ефроимов Левенталь держал на Дерибасовской магазин оптических приборов. Этот бинокль наверное был продан в его магазине.

----------


## Киров

> Вы ездили!А мы нет!Вот поэтому два лагеря и получилось


 Я ездил,когда на заводе работал слесарем,потом у меня уже не было времени..,а кем же работали Вы,если даже не могли себе позволить поездку в Болгарию?

----------


## Малиновский

> Я ездил,когда на заводе работал слесарем,потом у меня уже не было времени..,а кем же работали Вы,если даже не могли себе позволить поездку в Болгарию?


 Вот так вот оказывается, можно было прийти в кассу,купить билет в Болгарию и поехать себе...Ну или в Австрию....Или на Кубу...А еще через лет двадцать,наверное будут рассказывать что СССР был самым свободным,самым демократичным государством в мире, где всё было и ничего за это не было)))

----------


## Jina

Я при социализме никуда не ездила,даже в Болг,т.к. не могла получить хорошую комсомольскую характеристику.

----------


## Скрытик

У рабочих, как правило, не было проблем с выездом за рубеж. Правда и желания обычно не было. А вот для "гнилой интеллигенции" даже в страны СЭВ не так просто было попасть. Ибо шибко умные были, даже пытались думать...

----------


## Киров

> Вот так вот оказывается, можно было прийти в кассу,купить билет в Болгарию и поехать себе...Ну или в Австрию....Или на Кубу...А еще через лет двадцать,наверное будут рассказывать что СССР был самым свободным,самым демократичным государством в мире, где всё было и ничего за это не было)))


 Мне кажется,что СССР был (для трудяг)самой свободной страной ...мы не могли себе позволить 2 вещи-поехать в Америку и купить яхту...хотя у нас работал слесарем знаменитый капитан яхтсмен Стас Ямроз.Для поездки надо было заполнить анкеты,съездить в Облсофпроф...я даже комсомольцем не был... помню,что в Болгарию мы ездили заводской компанией.За столом сидят электрики,слесаря,девчёнки из техотдела...и маляр..,а как он туда попал?Он же был пьющий,если сказать мягко...Ходили по ресторанам,меняли деньги на марки ФРГ, покупали джинсы и пр.В Унгенах ,когда в поезде меняли колёса,я насчитал ещё 5 составов туристов из СССР...1983 год.

----------


## mlch

У меня родители в 50-х и начале 60-х жили и работали на Севере. Отец - инженер, мать - учительница. Оба - беспартийные. За несколько лет успели поездить по профсоюзным путевкам.
Отец - в Болгарию и Италию, мать - в Чехословакию. Это по отдельности. А в ГДР они ездили вместе. 
А бабушка в конце 50-х ездила в Австрию. Тоже беспартийная и тоже по профсоюзной путевке. Только жила и работала она в Одессе. Преподавателем в Педине. 
Хотите верьте, хотите - нет, но так оно и было.
Но назвать СССР свободной страной у меня язык не повернется. Дело ведь не только в возможности или невозможности поехать в поездку за рубеж.

----------


## BIGBIG

Рубальщиком мяса на Новом базаре


> Я ездил,когда на заводе работал слесарем,потом у меня уже не было времени..,а кем же работали Вы,если даже не могли себе позволить поездку в Болгарию?

----------


## brassl

> ....Но назвать СССР свободной страной у меня язык не повернется. Дело ведь не только в возможности или невозможности поехать в поездку за рубеж.


 Меня пригласили в конце мая в Краковский университет на фестиваль Высоцкого, не поеду, нет денег. Назвать нынешнюю страну свободной для моего передвижения так же язык не повернется  :smileflag:

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Мы легко ездили в Болгарию,Чехословакию,Польшу и т.д.В 70-х годах у нас на заводе работяги ездили на Кубу и даже в Австрию...даже ходили на стриптиз.Потом  в перекурах мы доставали Василия Ивановича:"Ну расскажи как ты на стриптиз ходил".Про Испанию и США можно было по мечтать...таки да...а ща можно помечтать даже за Кишинёв...

----------


## Малиновский

> Вложение 6073152Мне кажется,что СССР был (для трудяг)самой свободной страной ...мы не могли себе позволить 2 вещи-поехать в Америку и купить яхту.


 Но Вы же должны сейчас,по прошествии лет понимать,что СССР был искусственной страной,эдаким манекеном...В нем было много противоестественного человеческой натуре вещей..Поэтому он и прожил так мало..Не потому что враги внешние виноваты(они у всех есть) а потому что все в нем(СССР) было не настоящим..

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, Вы все отошли от курса партии..."Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять". :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Ребята, Вы все отошли от курса партии..."Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять".


  Дождь, ностальгия, хорошая компания.  До темы ли тут? :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Ребята, Вы все отошли от курса партии..."Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять".


  Наверное да. Я сам избегаю появления в разделе Политика. И тут повторять этот срач наверное не нужно...

----------


## BIGBIG

Свобода находится в Вашем сознании,и только от Вас зависит как Вы ею пользуетесь.Деньги инструмент придуманный.Я в 90 обьездил пол Европы автостопом-практически даром.А сегодня знаю людей которые так-же бывают на Тибете.Все внутри Вас.Приглядитесь повнимательней.Кстати,тема давно уже к Одессе не имеет никакого отношения.А вот это меню имеет.


> Меня пригласили в конце мая в Краковский университет на фестиваль Высоцкого, не поеду, нет денег. Назвать нынешнюю страну свободной для моего передвижения так же язык не повернется

----------


## brassl

Окольский Сергей Борисович, фото 1916, будующий защитник Одессы

----------


## BIGBIG

Обалдеть-не встать

----------


## brassl

Вот тут немного про Окольских. Фото попали в руки случайно, рынок, капитализьм.

----------


## brassl

А это отец - Борис Окольский

----------


## mlch

> А вот это меню имеет.


 Меню замечательное. Только одна вещь меня поставила в тупик. Пароход "Великая Княгиня Ксения" был построен в 1895 году для "Товарищества Архангельско-Мурманского срочного пароходства" .
В имеющемся у меня списках судов РОПиТ и "Добровольного флота" по состоянию на тот же 1895-й год парохода с таким названием нет. Правда, было еще "Общество Черноморско-Дунайского пароходства" Перечня его пароходов я не знаю. Но не принято обычно называть разные, одновременно живущие корабли одинаковыми именами.
Так почему-же на плававшем по Белому морю пароходе оказалось в 1899 году меню с "одесской" рекламой?
***
Впрочем, я поторопился. Были одинаковые названия у разных кораблей. 
 Ищу дальше.
*** 
Вопрос снят. Был такой пароход в РОПиТ
Газета "Новое время" от 19(06) марта 1910 года.



> ТЕЛЕГРАММЫ НАШИХЪ КОРРЕСПОНДЕНТОВЪ
> СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ. Сегодня ночью вблизи Траханкутского маяка сел на камни пассажирский пароход Русского общества «Великая Княгиня Ксения», шедший из Одессы в Севастополь. Для оказания помощи высланы спасательные средства. Бурное состояние моря угрожает участи парохода.

----------


## Torry Kratch

"Бурное состояние моря угрожает участи парохода." 

Умели красиво сказать!

----------


## brassl



----------


## BIGBIG

На кладбище мы еще успеем!А доктор Левенталь меня радует.Ищите радость,а то у большинства деньги есть,а счастья нет!!!

----------


## BIGBIG

Вторая часть меню

----------


## Jina

Про Окольских прочла на одном дыхании!!!!Какие потрясающие находки!

Какие люди!!!

Поставьте,пожалуйста. brassl плюсик за меня!!!!!

----------


## BIGBIG

Любите читать.Пожалуйста!!!http://odessica.net/articles/odesskoe_leto#fn4


> Про Окольских прочла на одном дыхании!!!!Какие потрясающие находки!
> 
> Какие люди!!!
> 
> Поставьте,пожалуйста. brassl плюсик за меня!!!!!

----------


## Лысый0

http://www.odessit.ua/news/odessika/11498-stolypiny-i-odessa.html

----------


## BIGBIG

http://afisha.od.ua/gorod/5231-kratkaya-istoriya-piva-v-odesse.html

----------


## фауст

> http://afisha.od.ua/gorod/5231-kratkaya-istoriya-piva-v-odesse.html


 "_ Позже он основал пивоваренные заводы в Николаеве («Янтарь») и Киеве._ " ( с) По ссылке.

Что-то путает Вадим Голопёров. 
Николаевский пивзавод "Янтарь" построен в 1973 году.

----------


## brassl

> Про Окольских прочла на одном дыхании!!!!Какие потрясающие находки!
> 
> Какие люди!!!
> 
> Поставьте,пожалуйста. brassl плюсик за меня!!!!!


 Очень рад что понравилось. Есть еще книга Сергея Борисовича Окольского, надо будет сканернуть - выложить., а то там тираж всего 50 экз

----------


## brassl

Всем хороших выходных

----------


## brassl

Извиняюсь за Радикал, но на форуме уже лимит похоже превысил, не пускает картинки (удалять старые не хочу), а другого обменника не знаю, если кто подскажет буду грузить фото в другой програмке

----------


## Лысый0

> Извиняюсь за Радикал, но на форуме уже лимит похоже превысил, не пускает картинки (удалять старые не хочу), а другого обменника не знаю, если кто подскажет буду грузить фото в другой програмке


 Экий вид замечательный, не иначе как с головы князя фоткали...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Экий вид замечательный, не иначе как с головы князя фоткали...


 Скорее, с дома Либмана.

----------


## Black_Shef

> Извиняюсь за Радикал, но на форуме уже лимит похоже превысил, не пускает картинки (удалять старые не хочу), а другого обменника не знаю, если кто подскажет буду грузить фото в другой програмке


 Пожалуйста
даю ссылку в открытую, чуть пооффтоплю, но может еще кому полезно будет....

----------


## Jina

Ув. Лысый0!!!!Не могу вам поставить  плюсик. Не ставится.Я сделаю это чуть позже.Спасибо!!!!

----------


## brassl



----------


## Лысый0

> 


 О, "Слава" на старый морвокзал приплыла. А может "Украина" приплыла ? А может и я уже приплыл? ХЗ!

----------


## brassl

> Сколько на том велотреке ободрано меня - он был бетонный и падать было нельзя


 Он?  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Он?


 Якши! Только у меня был ХВЗ - на гору не везе  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Фотографии П. Быкова. Новый дом и летний кинотеатр на спуске Молокова (Военный спуск, 1/3 и 5)

----------


## Лысый0

> Фотографии В. Т. Быкова. Летний кинотеатр и новый дом на спуске Молокова.


 Да никто и никогда его так не называл  :smileflag:  И хто такой этот Молоков? Помню как строили. И мой кореш туда переехал одним из первых в конце 50-х из Театрального переулка, где мы ватагой кучковались под предводительством Леньки Швецова (пусть земля ему будет пухом).

Кинотеатр построили позже и еще помню он был летний, но дневной...как-то так, бо склероз...

----------


## brassl



----------


## Jina

Ну,вот зачем его было ломать?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Фотографии В. Т. Быкова. Летний кинотеатр и новый дом на спуске Молокова.


 Что-то не соображу где это

----------


## polvnic

> О, "Слава" на старый морвокзал приплыла. А может "Украина" приплыла ? А может и я уже приплыл? ХЗ!


  Да, это, конечно, старая Крымская, но  не китобои, а арабы (на учебу - ?) прибыли.

----------


## polvnic

> Что-то не соображу где это


  Военный спуск.

----------


## Лысый0

> Что-то не соображу где это


 Да спуск Военный  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Ну,вот зачем его было ломать?


 Решили лучше его, чем нас  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> 


 Сообщение куда-то скомуниздилось... Так вот, если хорошо разогнаться почти до верха и упасть то скользил на жопе до самого низа с ускорением. Бетон был мелкоребристенький, не штукатуренный, что и видно на фото... Собачий вальс на заду... Обычно, внизу на голову падал велик  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Сообщение куда-то скомуниздилось... Так вот, если хорошо разогнаться почти до верха и упасть то скользил на жопе до самого низа с ускорением. Бетон был мелкоребристенький, не штукатуренный, что и видно на фото... Собачий вальс на заду... Обычно, внизу на голову падал велик


 Своими глазами это видел, забыть не могу.

----------


## Jina

Простите,но я так смеялась!Хорошо,что вы  о болезненном с юмором!

----------


## Trs

Впечатал не те инициалы, обрабатывал скан фотографии В. Т., задумался и ошибся. Автора фотографий звали Пётр. 

Дом по справочнику Пилявского построили в 1954-55 годах, хотя тут все в один голос говорят, что сдали в 1957 году.

----------


## Black_Shef

Правильно в 1957 и я тут и на Одессастори выкладывал фотки в день открытия

----------


## mlch

> Ну,вот зачем его было ломать?


 Чтобы построить нынешнее здание Музкомедии. 
Другого места не нашли.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Впечатал не те инициалы, обрабатывал скан фотографии В. Т., задумался и ошибся. Автора фотографий звали Пётр. 
> 
> Дом по справочнику Пилявского построили в 1954-55 годах, хотя тут все в один голос говорят, что сдали в 1957 году.


 Декор, а точнее почти полное его отсутствие конечно очень соответствует концу 1950-х. Дом не намного веселее хрущёвки.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> 


  Тоже Старое христианское, "я так думаю"? Редкие "близнецы".

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> 


 Спасибо, Брассл! знать бы Ваше имя хотя бы...

----------


## brassl

> Спасибо, Брассл! знать бы Ваше имя хотя бы...


 Сергей Алексеев

----------


## mlch

Обратил внимание на оборотную сторону этой открытки


Думаю, что это ошибка издателей.

Или, действительно, называлась Екатерининская площадью Толстого в то время?

----------


## malyutka_e

Вы посмотрите, кто издатель и все станет ясно. Они просто не знают, о чем говорят (т. е. пишут) :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Вы посмотрите, кто издатель и все станет ясно. Они просто не знают, о чем говорят (т. е. пишут)


 Абсолютно согласен. Но посчитал нужным уточнить у общества. Вдруг я что-то упустил?  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Обратил внимание на оборотную сторону этой открытки
> 
> 
> Думаю, что это ошибка издателей.
> 
> Или, действительно, называлась Екатерининская площадью Толстого в то время?


 "Тато, а де море?", - классика жанра  :smileflag: 

Одну машинку идентифицировал. А шо то за гроб в правом нижнем углу?

----------


## mlch

> "Тато, а де море?", - классика жанра 
> 
> Одну машинку идентифицировал. А *шо то за гроб в правом нижнем углу?*


 Могу предположить, что Шкода. Помню такие пикапчики в 60-х

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> "Тато, а де море?", - классика жанра 
> 
> Одну машинку идентифицировал. А шо то за гроб в правом нижнем углу?


  Москвич 400-422 "Буратино"

----------


## mlch

> Москвич 400-422 "Буратино"


 Точно! Вот он.

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

В журнале "ОГОНЕК"  №27 за июль 1949 г.  (имеется в редакции ..) нашел упоминание про Всесоюзный институт селекции и генетики им Лысенко, фото героя и информацию о том, что именно в Одессе Лысенко "...сделал выдающиеся открытия.." созданы леса под Одессой.

Это нужно читать!

----------


## brassl

Этот герой?

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Этот герой?


 ..да уж, он.. 
" а мама такая хорошая, про паровоз поет..." (С)

----------


## heffalump1974

> В
> Это нужно читать!
> http://ipicture.ru/uploads/20130414/GTA11Uu5.jpg
> http://ipicture.ru/uploads/20130414/pauboqaz.jpg


 Всё бы замечательно, но (возможно лично у меня) открывается сугубо стартовая страница ай-пикчера.

----------


## Antique

> В журнале "ОГОНЕК"  №27 за июль 1949 г.  (имеется в редакции ..) нашел упоминание про Всесоюзный институт селекции и генетики им Лысенко, фото героя и информацию о том, что именно в Одессе Лысенко "...сделал выдающиеся открытия.." созданы леса под Одессой.


 Меня больше удивила фраза "неподалёку от Одессы - другой институт академии - Аскания Нова". Где Одесса, и где Аскания-Нова...

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

> Всё бы замечательно, но (возможно лично у меня) открывается сугубо стартовая страница ай-пикчера.


 К сожалению, на Форумный хостинг фото не грузятся уже несколько дней. И не только у меня, приходиться искать другие варианты. Радикал перестал использовать-раздражает...

Поменял формат фоток, за размер прошу пардону  :smileflag:

----------


## natali7619

Слышали, что новому плану зоопарк будут ломать и переносить на поля орошения. Ужас какой-то, скоро все снесут.

----------


## VicTur

Просьба к Скрытику. Скопируйте, пожалуйста, пост 22334 и следующий сразу за ним в тему «История одесских кинотеатров».

----------


## Собрина

> Слышали, что новому плану зоопарк будут ломать и переносить на поля орошения. Ужас какой-то, скоро все снесут.


 Давно пора было его от туда убрать в более просторное место. 

А, то что на его месте, раньше было мусульманское кладбище и там было сметено достаточно надгробных памятников и склепов, вас не смущает?

Чем поля орошения хуже?

----------


## Лысый0

> Давно пора было его от туда убрать в более просторное место. 
> 
> А, то что на его месте, раньше было мусульманское кладбище и там было сметено достаточно надгробных памятников и склепов, вас не смущает?
> 
> Чем поля орошения хуже?


 Но на Зоопарковой он смотрелся бы класснее, а места там было....

----------


## Собрина

> Но на Зоопарковой он смотрелся бы класснее, а места там было....


 В общем-то да. 
Но, теперь уже поздно. Не сносить же новострои?

Но, пусть будет где угодно,только не там, где сейчас.

----------


## heffalump1974

Насчёт «Истории одесских кинотеатров».
Есть строительный план "Планеты Кино", которая при ТЦ "Реал" в Фонтанке, форматом примерно А1.

----------


## ruslanyd

> А, то что на его месте, раньше было мусульманское кладбище и там было сметено достаточно надгробных памятников и склепов, вас не смущает?


 На территории зоопарка и Преображенского парка было христианское кладбище - почти аккурат по нынешним границам парков
Между христианским и Чумкой было мусульманское и еврейское
Первое занимало территорию нынешних стадиона "краян" и СТО со стороны Мечникова
Еврейское занимало остальную территорию до Высокого переулка и до Водопроводной, включая школу


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Схема*

----------


## kafkastr

> Простите,но у Вас в родственниках не было Ганса Христиана Андерсена?)) Роботяги на Кубу,Австрию,на стриптиз ходили???-Где он был,в каком заводском цеху?Шесты были?)))))


  У меня подруга детства на Кубе родилась - родители там работали, не в органах.

----------


## mlch

> Меня больше удивила фраза "неподалёку от Одессы - другой институт академии - Аскания Нова". Где Одесса, и где Аскания-Нова...


 Все относительно. Если сравнивать с расстоянием до Ленинграда или до Омска, то Аскания-Нова действительно рядом. За несколько часов можно доехать.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Все относительно. Если сравнивать с расстоянием до Ленинграда или до Омска, то Аскания-Нова действительно рядом. За несколько часов можно доехать.


 Не знаю, не знаю. Аскания-Нова далеко, Омск ещё дальше. А если сравнивать по длительности путешевствия, то Омск не так далеко, если лететь на самолёте, 

За несколько часов доехать не получится, этот населённый пункт в глубине степи, в самой глуши.

----------


## феерический

До Аскании, даже бодрым ходом, не меньше 3,5 - 4 часов. Представьте себе путь до Херсона, потом до Каховки, а от нее до Аскании. Нормальную дорогу сделали до Николаева, а дальше всё грустно. Да, я знаю что сейчас кто-то скажет, что он туда и за 2 часа доезжал, ну так ведь у нас есть уникумы, которые и до Киева за 3 часа доезжают. В принципе реально - но зачем такой риск?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Слышали, что новому плану зоопарк будут ломать и переносить на поля орошения. Ужас какой-то, скоро все снесут.


 Так отлично... Ему там самое и место. Как-то не по себе становится, когда думаешь что животные гадят на место где погребены первые жители Одессы. Тут еще кто-то вспоминал как на христианские праздники, на территории зоопарка можно было видеть старушек в черном посещавших "могилы" родственников. А из зоопарка сделать мемориальный сад и отдать дань уважения тем кто там похоронен.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Так отлично... Ему там самое и место. Как-то не по себе становится, когда думаешь что животные гадят на место где погребены первые жители Одессы. Тут еще кто-то вспоминал как на христианские праздники, на территории зоопарка можно было видеть старушек в черном посещавших "могилы" родственников. А из зоопарка сделать мемориальный сад и отдать дань уважения тем кто там похоронен.


 Вы абсолютно правы, но чтобы так было надо на это "реагировать". На официальном сайте горсовета есть окно: "обращения граждан" - туда надо и направлять свои предложения и вохмущения. Вот в связи с тем, что кто-то разместил фото вымазанного грязью (след подошвы) портрета Александра Второго на памятнике ему ясбросил на "обращении граждан" своё замечание и предложенипе - в результате мне позвонили и сообщили, что всё вытерли; пошёл пооверил - действительно чисто.
Так что есть надёжный способ общения. 
Кстати именно в той

----------


## ГеннадийАК

(продолжение) именно в той части Старого кладбщища, что под зоо или ОТТУ находится могила Феликса де Рибаса, которую к 100-летию Одессы в ознаменование особых заслуг перед городом Ф. де Р. накрыли гранитной плитой и оградили кованой решёткой (брассл уже выкладывал).
"Стучите и откроется"... Есть способ высказаться не только на форуме и в прессе.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Так отлично... Ему там самое и место. Как-то не по себе становится, когда думаешь что животные гадят на место где погребены первые жители Одессы. Тут еще кто-то вспоминал как на христианские праздники, на территории зоопарка можно было видеть старушек в черном посещавших "могилы" родственников. А из зоопарка сделать мемориальный сад и отдать дань уважения тем кто там похоронен.


 Это и есть "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять" - сделай каждый, что можешь!

----------


## Спокойствие

> ." созданы леса под Одессой.


  "леса под Одессой"- наверное, участок за Новой Долиной, где раньше военные стояли, а сейчас питомник.
Ехать по бетонной дороге.

----------


## mlch

Еще две открытки из серии 1956-го. В архиве не нашел, к сожалению. 



По последнему снимку вопросик.
Это нынешние липы? Почему-то я считал, что липы были высажены в 1960-х взамен старых, еще 19-го века, акаций.

PS Специально для OMF. Номера троллейбуса не видно абсолютно, к сожалению.

----------


## mlch

> Не знаю, не знаю. Аскания-Нова далеко, Омск ещё дальше. А если сравнивать по длительности путешевствия, то Омск не так далеко, если лететь на самолёте, 
> 
> За несколько часов доехать не получится, этот населённый пункт в глубине степи, в самой глуши.


  Был я в Аскании. Давно правда. Часа четыре ехали. Так что явно ближе чем Омск.  :smileflag:  
И самолетом в Омск тоже быстрее не получится. Не было до Омска прямого рейса из Одессы никогда.

----------


## Лысый0

> Еще две открытки из серии 1956-го. В архиве не нашел, к сожалению. 
> 
> 
> 
> По последнему снимку вопросик.
> Это нынешние липы? Почему-то я считал, что липы были высажены в 1960-х взамен старых, еще 19-го века, акаций.
> 
> PS Специально для OMF. Номера троллейбуса не видно абсолютно, к сожалению.


 Это акации...

----------


## natali7619

> Давно пора было его от туда убрать в более просторное место. 
> 
> А, то что на его месте, раньше было мусульманское кладбище и там было сметено достаточно надгробных памятников и склепов, вас не смущает?
> 
> Чем поля орошения хуже?


  Господин Бейзерт в свое время не мог противостоять Советской власти,и кстати,там было Старое христианское(иначе Преображенское кладбище) кладбище, а на освободившейся территории был построен парк Ильича. И поскольку с 1992 года это заповедная территория, то строить там какие-либо магазины или комплексы не менее кощунственно.

----------


## brassl

Как же не нашли? Вот же она  :smileflag:  с октября 2010. Плюсик в студию  :smileflag:

----------


## natali7619

> Еще две открытки из серии 1956-го. В архиве не нашел, к сожалению. 
> 
> 
> 
> По последнему снимку вопросик.
> Это нынешние липы? Почему-то я считал, что липы были высажены в 1960-х взамен старых, еще 19-го века, акаций.
> 
> 
> PS Специально для OMF. Номера троллейбуса не видно абсолютно, к сожалению.


 Троллейбус 1 и 2

----------


## natali7619

> Так отлично... Ему там самое и место. Как-то не по себе становится, когда думаешь что животные гадят на место где погребены первые жители Одессы. Тут еще кто-то вспоминал как на христианские праздники, на территории зоопарка можно было видеть старушек в черном посещавших "могилы" родственников. А из зоопарка сделать мемориальный сад и отдать дань уважения тем кто там похоронен.


 Никто там сад не сделает,Вы что нашу власть не знаете(((((((

----------


## Лысый0

> Троллейбус 1 и 2


 OMF нужны номера машин (троллейбусов), а не маршрутов.  :smileflag: . Бач, яка хитра!

----------


## natali7619

> OMF нужны номера машин (троллейбусов), а не маршрутов. . Бач, яка хитра!


 А тож))), бач яка я вумна)))

----------


## mlch

> Троллейбус 1 и 2


  Я не маршрут, а бортовой номер имел в виду.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Как же не нашли? Вот же она  с октября 2010. Плюсик в студию


 Видимо, у меня что-то с глазами или с внимательностью. Папку всю просмотрел, а искомого не заметил.  :smileflag:

----------


## natali7619

> Я не маршрут, а бортовой номер имел в виду.


 Та мне уже глаза открыли))))

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> было Старое христианское(иначе Преображенское кладбище) кладбище, а на освободившейся территории был построен парк Ильича. И поскольку с 1992 года это заповедная территория, то строить там какие-либо магазины или комплексы не менее кощунственно.


  Территория не была "освободившейся" сама по себе. Кладбище было весьма запущено, но его "освободили" от памятников одновременно с производством захоронений и по "свежим" могилам к 20-летию "Великого Октября" легко устроили "ПКиО им. Ильича" а в следующем году на другой части христианского кл-ща - ЗОО, а на кусочке ещё и хоздвор ОТТУ. Действительно, эта территория теперь находится в "Историческом ареале Одессы".

----------


## BIGBIG

Полюбуйтесь ,Одесса без грязи,мрази и слякоти.Конечно-же потому что на картинках!Все чем Вы уважаемые форумчане недовольны,было всегда.Просто тогда нас не было.

----------


## BIGBIG

Еврейское кино всегда было в цене!

----------


## BIGBIG

Все-таки итальянский был родным языком у многих Одесситов.И где они?

----------


## malyutka_e

*Скрытику. Надо что-то исправить - не загружаются картинки*

----------


## Скрытик

Тут или на ОдессаСтори? Если тут, то я не техадмин, что-то там делают.

----------


## malyutka_e

Тут.

----------


## Antique

> Полюбуйтесь ,Одесса без грязи,мрази и слякоти.Конечно-же потому что на картинках!Все чем Вы уважаемые форумчане недовольны,было всегда.Просто тогда нас не было.


 В конце ХІХ - начале ХХ века благоустройство в целом было на более высоком уровне, но районы для небогатых жителей были не очень опрятными, например на Пересыпи.

----------


## Скрытик

Узнавал только что - все должно работать. Какого размера файл? (Вчера и утром таки были проблемы, говорят починили).

----------


## Лысый0

> Узнавал только что - все должно работать. Какого размера файл? (Вчера и утром таки были проблемы, говорят починили).


 Филонят - не грузится...

----------


## Serho

В связи с политизацией форума, можно немного гламура?  Разыскиваю изображения ангелочков на фасадах домов.  Пока нашел  - Оперный, Художественый музей, Екатериненская-Чайковского, Нежинская-Спиридоновская. Возможно известны другие эдания.

----------


## brassl

На Садовой появилась книжка Нетребского - Краеведческие прогулки, буква "З"

----------


## brassl



----------


## Antique

> 


 Восхитительно, оказывается было целых два здания.

----------


## arkoh

> Кинотеатр построили позже и еще помню он был летний, но дневной...как-то так, бо склероз...


 Да, летний ,кажется назывался "Черноморец". Дневной потому как  экран был в углублении сцены, а проектор позади экрана.

----------


## BIGBIG

Старопортофранковская 99

----------


## BIGBIG

Новосельская 64

----------


## brassl

Нет не было!

----------


## BIGBIG

Распродажа 1915 года(справочник Одесса курортъ)А вы говорите Генплан!Кто знает что будет

----------


## Antique

> Старопортофранковская 99


 А это какой год? Предполагаю, что не раньше 1913-го, когда это здание было возведено.

----------


## VicTur

> Насчёт «Истории одесских кинотеатров».
> Есть строительный план "Планеты Кино", которая при ТЦ "Реал" в Фонтанке, форматом примерно А1.


 Выкладывайте!
Если несложно — не в этой теме, а в «Истории одесских кинотеатров».

----------


## Trs

> Распродажа 1915 года(справочник Одесса курортъ)А вы говорите Генплан!Кто знает что будет


 Да их с 1903 года продавали, если не раньше.

----------


## malyutka_e

Халтурщики ! *Когда-нибудь можно будет нормально загрузить картинки*? Увольте бездельников и возьмите нормальных специалистов !

----------


## Лысый0

> Халтурщики ! *Когда-нибудь можно будет нормально загрузить картинки*? Увольте бездельников и возьмите нормальных специалистов !


 Нормальные денех стоят, а у нас ..., как тут его, базар...

----------


## [email protected]

1938

----------


## Ramzes

> Халтурщики ! *Когда-нибудь можно будет нормально загрузить картинки*? Увольте бездельников и возьмите нормальных специалистов !


 Попрошу без наездов.  Не грузиться понятие растяжимое, лично Я перепробовал все варианты загрузки, разными аккаунтами, у меня все ок.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Никто там сад не сделает,Вы что нашу власть не знаете(((((((


 Я в Одессе лет 10 не был.

----------


## BIGBIG

СПРАВОЧНИК оДЕССА КУРОРТ 1915 ГОДА


> А это какой год? Предполагаю, что не раньше 1913-го, когда это здание было возведено.

----------


## brassl

> Попрошу без наездов.  Не грузиться понятие растяжимое, лично Я перепробовал все варианты загрузки, разными аккаунтами, у меня все ок.
> 
> 
> Вложение 6083092


 Да никакого тут растяжимого понятие, не грузится оно и в Африке не грузится. Только что пробовал, ничего не получается.

----------


## brassl



----------


## mlch

> Да никакого тут растяжимого понятие, не грузится оно и в Африке не грузится. Только что пробовал, ничего не получается.


 Насчет Африки ничего сказать не могу. Я сейчас не там. 
А в Одессе - получилось с первого раза и без проблем.  :smileflag: 
Вот:

Только не спрашивайте меня про форумные средства загрузки . Не пользуюсь уже несколько лет. И Вам того же желаю.

----------


## brassl

А я именно про форумные  :smileflag:  Без форумных все получается

----------


## mlch

> А я именно про форумные  Без форумных все получается


 Месье знает толк в извращениях.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Месье знает толк в извращениях.


  А Вы это только заметили?  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Где?

----------


## mlch

> Где?


  Парк Шевченко. Перед входом в Зеленый театр.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо! Так и запишем.

----------


## Лысый0

> Парк Шевченко. Перед входом в Зеленый театр.


 Добавлю только, что со стороны Маразлиевской (памятника Шевченко) :smileflag: .

----------


## BIGBIG

В архиве есть такая открытка.А вот жетон.Где был такой костел?

----------


## фауст

> В архиве есть такая открытка.А вот жетон.Где был такой костел?


  Балковская угол Заньковецкой.

----------


## BIGBIG

Список иллюзионов 1915 год

----------


## ruslanyd

> Где?


 И тебе выдержка и диафрагма и объектив! )
Только Таира-30 не было
Был Таир-3 и его модификации - целая пушка с фокусным расстоянием в 300мм
В том числе, был и для фоторужья - Таир-3C

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Таир-3С*

С таким телеобъективом данное фото снималось с точки, видимо, перед Маразлиевской и с этой выдержкой, действительно, нужен штатив

----------


## mlch

> В архиве есть такая открытка.А вот жетон.Где был такой костел?


 Только это не жетон, а памятная медаль. Если Вы не возражаете, разместил тут.

----------


## malyutka_e

Специально для *GAK*-а, любителя кладбищ. Виды еврейского кладбища из к/ф "Беня Крик".* Первая порция*. *Кстати, после критики ("наезда")заработала загрузка* :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

*Вторая порци*я для *GAK*-а

----------


## malyutka_e

В первой порции, на второй фотографии виден на горизонте то ли Военный собор св. Стефана, то ли артучилище. Больше похоже на полуразобранный Собор.

----------


## mlch

> В первой порции, на второй фотографии виден на горизонте то ли Военный собор св. Стефана, то ли артучилище. Больше похоже на полуразобранный Собор.


 Тоже склоняюсь к колокольне собора. Хотя, не зная точной точки съемки легко и ошибиться. Шпиль училища тоже похож.

----------


## malyutka_e

"Угадайка" из того-же фильма "Беня Крик". *Знатокам, просьба сразу не высказываться* :smileflag: . Правда, есть и неопознанные виды.

----------


## mlch

> "Угадайка" из того-же фильма "Беня Крик". *Знатокам, просьба сразу не высказываться*. Правда, есть и неопознанные виды.


 С ходу определил пять. Четветую, пятую, десятую, четырнадцатую и пятнадцатую. По поводу одиннадцатой - две версии, как минимум. С остальными пока нет вариантов. 
Думать будем.  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

На №13 В конце улицы виден трамвай. №8  похожа на стык улиц Обсерваторный и Стурдзовского переулка (Веры Инбер) со стороны Черноморской.

----------


## Jina

4-круглый дом на Греческой площади
5-Старобазарный сквер?
14-Военный спуск
15-Воронцовский дворец

----------


## Jina

и10-Бунина,мост

----------


## malyutka_e

> 4-круглый дом на Греческой площади
> 5-Старобазарный сквер?
> 14-Военный спуск
> 15-Воронцовский дворец


 15 не правильно.

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще пять картинок

----------


## grudinovker

помогите идентифицировать, пожалуйста) было подписано как "Одесса, 70е". Спасибо[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Antique

16 и  17 - Греческая площадь, 2 - Дом Новикова у Карантинной балки, 5 - Сабанеев мост, 6 - привокзальная площадь, 7 - наверное то же. 1 и 4 - Думская площадь.

Номера = названия файлов.




> помогите идентифицировать, пожалуйста) было подписано как "Одесса, 70е". Спасибо


 Подписать можно как угодно. Я не вижу причин считать, что это Одесса.

----------


## Малиновский

> 15 не правильно.


  15-Дума!

----------


## Лысый0

> *Вторая порци*я для *GAK*-а


 Уточню, что это Второе еврейское...

----------


## grudinovker

нашла тут:  http://savok.name/1343-lyudi-sssr.html



> помогите идентифицировать, пожалуйста) было подписано как "Одесса, 70е". Спасибо[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## BIGBIG

Конечно

----------


## mlch

Взгляните, на какую красоту сегодня в сети набрел

Первоисточник - тут.

----------


## mlch

> 4-круглый дом на Греческой площади


  Согласен



> 5-Старобазарный сквер?


  Я думаю, что это Греческая площадь. Здание, примыкавшее к Большой Московской



> 14-Военный спуск


 Несомненно.



> 15-Воронцовский дворец


  Увы, нет.



> и10-Бунина,мост


  Только самого моста не видно.

----------


## Lively

№6 и "20 сняты практически с одного места, дом с башенкой на них один и тот же. Давно думаю, пока опознать место не смог. №№ 12 и 13 расположены недалеко друг от друга, узнаются легко, а кусочек забора из четырех секций (№13) сохранился до сих пор..

----------


## Trs

*grudinovker*, архитектура не одесская. Все мы люди, составитель мог тоже допустить ошибку.

----------


## mlch

> Подписать можно как угодно. Я не вижу причин считать, что это Одесса.


 А я вижу причины считать, что *это не Одесса*.  :smileflag: 
Два рядом стоящих строения из побеленного известкой кирпича. Не помню я такого в Одессе. 
В Киеве видел, в Харькове. А в Одессе не встречал.

----------


## arkoh

Год съемки известен? По снимку вроде осень. Представлений в тот день явно нет: калитка и касса закрыты, нет и афиш. Но вывеска "Зеленый театр" над воротами присутствует. Возле ворот чем-то торгуют.

----------


## Лысый0

*Кстати, после критики ("наезда")заработала загрузка* malyutka_e

Не наедешь, не поедешь - грузится, аж свистит... А то - усе в порядке, усе в порядке, ЖКХ - одним словом...

----------


## Good++++

> Год съемки известен? По снимку вроде осень. Представлений в тот день явно нет: калитка и касса закрыты, нет и афиш. Но вывеска "Зеленый театр" над воротами присутствует. Возле ворот чем-то торгуют.


 там вроде было что-то типа радио-толчка... пластинки, кассеты и т.п. или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Лысый0

> Год съемки известен? По снимку вроде осень. Представлений в тот день явно нет: калитка и касса закрыты, нет и афиш. Но вывеска "Зеленый театр" над воротами присутствует. Возле ворот чем-то торгуют.


 Смутно помню, что на этой площадке проводилось нечто, вроде ярмарок, распродажа ширпотреба с лотков....

----------


## malyutka_e

> №6 и "20 сняты практически с одного места, дом с башенкой на них один и тот же. Давно думаю, пока опознать место не смог. №№ 12 и 13 расположены недалеко друг от друга, узнаются легко, а кусочек забора из четырех секций (№13) сохранился до сих пор..


 Так где же это? :smileflag:  Номера картинок надо указывать не месту расположения, а по номеру файла.Значит, речь идет о №8 и №9. Я уже говорил, что это Стурдзовский переулок.

----------


## malyutka_e

Номера файлов 14 и 13, соответственно Французский бульвар и Шарлатанский переулок. Или есть варианты ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> *Кстати, после критики ("наезда")заработала загрузка* malyutka_e
> 
> Не наедешь, не поедешь - грузится, аж свистит... А то - усе в порядке, усе в порядке, ЖКХ - одним словом...


 Респект и уважуха :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> А я вижу причины считать, что *это не Одесса*.


 Вы говорите так, как будто у меня написано что-то другое

----------


## Milkaway

> Смутно помню, что на этой площадке проводилось нечто, вроде ярмарок, распродажа ширпотреба с лотков....


 ... там собирались всякие маньяки-коллекционеры ... открытки, марки, значки, пластинки ... тоже помню смутно - была тогда еще мала - папа рассказал ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> ... там собирались всякие маньяки-коллекционеры ... открытки, марки, значки, пластинки ... тоже помню смутно - была тогда еще мала - папа рассказал ...


 Пластинки (диски) продавали слева от памятника Шевченко. У фонтана. Там был "сходняк". Часто милиция устраивала налеты. Было весело. Сейчас, по выходным там тоже собираются любители музыки.

----------


## Milkaway

> Пластинки (диски) продавали слева от памятника Шевченко. У фонтана. Там был "сходняк". Часто милиция устраивала налеты. Было весело. Сейчас, по выходным там тоже собираются любители музыки.


 ... коллекционеры в ,,Зеленом,, продавали старинные пластинки ... а ,,Сходка,, таки да была там, где и сейчас...

----------


## malyutka_e

> ... коллекционеры в ,,Зеленом,, продавали старинные пластинки ... а ,,Сходка,, таки да была там, где и сейчас...


 Энтузиазм уже не тот

----------


## malyutka_e

Вопрос к уважаемому Brassl. Почему в галерее *это* здание (ФАЙЛ 8/19), числится на ул. Белинского угол Малой Арнаутской ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Увеличенный кусочек этой фотографии.

----------


## Shipshin

> Увеличенный кусочек этой фотографии.


 Отличное увеличение у вашего фотоаппарата.

----------


## ruslanyd

> В первой порции, на второй фотографии виден на горизонте то ли Военный собор св. Стефана, то ли артучилище. Больше похоже на полуразобранный Собор.


 


> Тоже склоняюсь к колокольне собора. Хотя, не зная точной точки съемки легко и ошибиться. Шпиль училища тоже похож.


 Это, таки, башня над парадным входом артучилища. Рядом с ней можно разглядеть и малые башенки по бокам. *Фото с Панорамио*

Cправа видно две трубы
Они имеются и сейчас по бокам среднего крыла


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Ориентиры на спутниковом снимке*

Месяц назад попались мне в кадр и эти самые трубы  :smileflag: 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Южная труба*


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Северная труба*

По исходному стопкадру видно, что в проекции на наблюдателя между главной башней и северной трубой вмещается ок.2,5 башен. Если, с учетом этого, провести прямую по спутниковому снимку, то она укажет как раз где-то на середину кладбища. И между трубами помещается порядка двух башен, что тоже близко к реальности

"Башни" - забавная единица измерения, но для нашего приближения вполне достаточная  :smileflag: 

Не понятно только сооружение слева от главной башни
Возможно, оно находилось дальше за артучилищем




> ... коллекционеры в ,,Зеленом,, продавали старинные пластинки ... а ,,Сходка,, таки да была там, где и сейчас...


 Между "была" и "сейчас" сходку еще успело покидать по городу  :smileflag: 
Как минимум, она была в сквере у Вымпела и, кажись, у 56-й школы на Черняховского

----------


## Lively

> Номера файлов 14 и 13, соответственно Французский бульвар и Шарлатанский переулок. Или есть варианты ?


 Вариантов нет. №13 (файл 13.jpg) - на заднем плане перекресток Пролетарского бульвара и Лагерного переулка (Пионерская). (*Названия на момент съемки*) Вот, даже схемка его нашлась, год почти тот же.  А №12 - Спуск к морю в конце Пролетарского (Французского) бульвара

----------


## Lively

> Так где же это? Номера картинок надо указывать не месту расположения, а по номеру файла.Значит, речь идет о №8 и №9. Я уже говорил, что это Стурдзовский переулок.


 Спасибо, наконец то "одной проблемой стало меньше" (с)   :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Вопрос к уважаемому Brassl. Почему в галерее *это* здание (ФАЙЛ 8/19), числится на ул. Белинского угол Малой Арнаутской ?


 На момент пополнения общество вынесло такой вердикт. По этому лежит в этой папке.

----------


## Antique

> Увеличенный кусочек этой фотографии.


 На самом деле это не Малая Арнаутская, а Большая. Народное училище №39.

Тогда в сети было доступно гораздо меньше справочных материалов, чем сейчас.

----------


## brassl

> На самом деле это не Малая Арнаутская, а Большая. Народное училище №39.
> 
> Тогда в сети было доступно гораздо меньше справочных материалов, чем сейчас.


 Ясно. Спасибо за подсказку.

----------


## brassl



----------


## Пушкин

> Еще пять картинок


  №9 Купальный переулок (Веры Инбер)

----------


## malyutka_e

> На самом деле это не Малая Арнаутская, а Большая. Народное училище №39.


 Правильно. Тогда вот вам его план. А откуда взялся №39 ?

----------


## Antique

> Правильно. Тогда вот вам его план. А откуда взялся №39 ?


 Народные училища были все номерные, как сейчас школы. Это не номер улицы. Точный адрес здания - Большая Арнаутская, 1 (Белинского, 12). По идее училище должно быть именоваться "Лермонтовским" - были у некоторых училищ такие именные приписки к номеру, но в справочнике "Вся Одесса" Одесских новостей а у Каранта (1901) оно в дополнение к №39 ещё и к №36 ещё и 2-е Старопортофранковское.

Согласно книге Одесса 1794-1894 автором училища является архитектор С.А. Ландесман. Спасибо за план!

----------


## brassl

> На самом деле это не Малая Арнаутская, а Большая. Народное училище №39.
> 
> Тогда в сети было доступно гораздо меньше справочных материалов, чем сейчас.


 Я думаю, что это просто моя описка. Открыл свой Архив на компе, там Большая Арнаутская. Каюсь

----------


## brassl

1942-43

----------


## Antique

И забыл добавить, что по тому же адресу располагалось также народное училище №34, в справочнике Каранта - Больше-Арнаутское.

----------


## malyutka_e

В любом случае, от него ничего не осталось.

----------


## translator

*Зеленый театр в Одессе*

Зеленый  театр (1936) — театр под открытым небом для проведения концертов в  летнее время располагался недалеко от главного входа, справа от главной  аллеи. Театр напоминал древнегреческий амфитеатр - перед сценой круглый  партер, вокруг которого расположены ложи и трибуны. Театр вмещал более  4-х тыс. зрителей. Зрители сидели на деревянных скамьях со спинками,  типа садовых, в партере и на еще более простых, без спинок - в  амфитеатре.

 

[*Еще...*]

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вложение 6090803


 Казацкие могилы + мастабы??? Это район стадиона на Первом Христианском?

----------


## RUSALKA1987

> Вложение 6090803


 Это где?

----------


## brassl

> Это где?


 Первое кладбище

----------


## Лысый0

> Вложение 6091310
> 1942-43


 Дата откуда?

----------


## Лысый0

> В любом случае, от него ничего не осталось.


 Дом художников?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Дом художников?


 Получается, что он.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Дом художников?


 Получается, что он.

----------


## Лысый0

Прошу пардону - не знал в какую тему. Вообще-то подарок для *mlch* - у него нездоровый интерес к Одесским бляхам  :smileflag: .
Терракота. Эскиз Ралдогина А., изготовление Папандопуло А. Изготовлено около 40 шт.
P.S. Спичка для масштаба....

----------


## mlch

> Вложение 6094525Вложение 6094529
> 
> Прошу пардону - не знал в какую тему. Вообще-то подарок для *mlch* - у него нездоровый интерес к Одесским бляхам .
> Терракота. Эскиз Ралдогина А., изготовление Папандопуло А. Изготовлено около 40 шт.
> P.S. Спичка для масштаба....


 За подарок - спасибо. Только почему *нездоровый* интерес? Это что, симптом какого-то заболевания? К какому врачу бежать, не подскажешь?  :smileflag: 
А интерес у меня не только к бляхам, а ко всему, имеющему отношение к Одессе.

----------


## Лысый0

> За подарок - спасибо. Только почему *нездоровый* интерес? Это что, симптом какого-то заболевания? К какому врачу бежать, не подскажешь? 
> А интерес у меня не только к бляхам, а ко всему, имеющему отношение к Одессе.


 С моей т.з. "нездоровый интерес" это то ,чем ты живешь, любишь и ему отдаешься... Это почетно... И если он, вдруг, исчезает - значит не за чем становится жить.. Где-то так... Наверно я дурак...

----------


## grudinovker

спасибо за ответы, и можно еще вот это идентифицировать? тоже было подписано как Одесса, спасибо)  [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Antique

> спасибо за ответы, и можно еще вот это идентифицировать? тоже было подписано как Одесса, спасибо)


 Дом Вагнера.

----------


## ruslanyd

> спасибо за ответы, и можно еще вот это идентифицировать? тоже было подписано как Одесса, спасибо)


 
Та это ж во дворе 16-го номера на Дерибасовской!   :smileflag: 

Кстати, там планируют реконструкцию внутреннего флигеля вот с таким результатом

[IMG]http://*************/uploads/2013/01/13596253031141.jpg[/IMG]

Источник

----------


## Лысый0

> Дом Вагнера.


 Третий двор...  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Та это ж во дворе 16-го номера на Дерибасовской!  
> 
> Кстати, там планируют реконструкцию внутреннего флигеля вот с таким результатом
> 
> [IMG]http://*************/uploads/2013/01/13596253031141.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Источник


 Ахиреть и не жить...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Вложение 6090803


 очеь интересное фото. Именно такие старинные кресты ещё сохранились на старых кладбищах сёл под Одессой. Спасибо!

----------


## Скрытик

Хуже Европы уже не будет

----------


## mlch

> очеь интересное фото. Именно такие старинные кресты ещё сохранились на старых кладбищах сёл под Одессой. Спасибо!


 Я такие кресты на Белгород-Днестровском кладбище видел. К сожалению, случай был неподходящий, чтобы фотографировать.

----------


## ruslanyd

> очеь интересное фото. Именно такие старинные кресты ещё сохранились на старых кладбищах сёл под Одессой. Спасибо!


 


> Я такие кресты на Белгород-Днестровском кладбище видел. К сожалению, случай был неподходящий, чтобы фотографировать.


 На усатовском кладбище *есть*

----------


## malyutka_e

> очеь интересное фото. Именно такие старинные кресты ещё сохранились на старых кладбищах сёл под Одессой. Спасибо!


 *ГеннадийАК !* Посмотрите предыдущие страницы. Там *лично для вас* (выделено красным) есть фотографии 2-го еврейского кладбища.

----------


## grudinovker

спасибо) 


> Дом Вагнера.

----------


## Antique

> спасибо)


 Кстати постамент со следом от таблички, ещё можно увидеть, но бюст демонтирован.




> Третий двор...


 Да, да )

----------


## arkoh

> *Зеленый театр в Одессе*
> 
> 
>  
> 
> [*Еще...*]


 Весь этот материал отсюда : https://sites.google.com/site/odessaxxvek2/home/odessa-moa/4-sady-i-parki

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> *Вторая порци*я для *GAK*-а


 Очень признателен. "Любить" кладбища вряд ли можно, но уважать труд и заслуги наших предшественников, создавших город, вызывающий восторг, хранить их могилы не только можно, но и необходимо, обязаны мы так относиться ко всему этому, но ... не уберегли...
Спасибо и коношникам, не подозревавшим, что с этим всем может произойти вскоре... А какого года фильм?

----------


## фауст

Из фильма "Ночной извозчик" (1928г)

1)


2) 

Интересует предмет на 2 фото, который находится у ограды Сабанеева моста ( на сриншоте -между всадников).
Не то ли это устройство, которое уважаемый * malyutka_e* недавно идентифицировал как - уличные часы ?

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо и коношникам, не подозревавшим, что с этим всем может произойти вскоре... А какого года фильм?


 Ну, не вскоре - фильм 1926 года.

----------


## Antique

> Интересует предмет на 2 фото, который находится у ограды Сабанеева моста ( на сриншоте -между всадников).
> Не то ли это устройство, которое уважаемый * malyutka_e* недавно идентифицировал как - уличные часы ?


 На мой взгляд это навершие над калиткой в ограде. На этом участке сейчас расположена Школа Столярского. Возможно в навершии расположена вывеска, если  я не ошибаюсь, то за оградой или рядом располагалась Крымская гостиница.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> *ГеннадийАК !* Посмотрите предыдущие страницы. Там *лично для вас* (выделено красным) есть фотографии 2-го еврейского кладбища.


 Спасибо, скопировал!

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Кстати постамент со следом от таблички, ещё можно увидеть, но бюст демонтирован.
> 
> Да, да )


 На месте бюста кажется был бетонный горшок цветочный.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Весь этот материал отсюда : https://sites.google.com/site/odessaxxvek2/home/odessa-moa/4-sady-i-parki


 На рубежн 1970/80 гг. тут собирались по воскресеньям коллекционеры (знчки, медали, монеты и т.п.), которые теперь во Дворце Студентов.

----------


## Antique

> На месте бюста кажется был бетонный горшок цветочный.


 В 2010-м точно был.

----------


## arkoh

> На рубежн 1970/80 гг. тут собирались по воскресеньям коллекционеры (знчки, медали, монеты и т.п.), которые теперь во Дворце Студентов.


 точнее 1980-90-х

----------


## brassl

> Дата откуда?


 дата с потолка. Просто в правом углу надпись на латинице. 1941 не подходит, 1944 не успели к сезону, поэтому остается 1942-43.

----------


## VicTur

> "Угадайка" из того-же фильма "Беня Крик". *Знатокам, просьба сразу не высказываться*. Правда, есть и неопознанные виды.


 Номер 3 — Приморский бульвар с угла Воронцовского переулка. Угадал?




> Да, летний ,кажется назывался "Черноморец". Дневной потому как  экран был в углублении сцены, а проектор позади экрана.


 


> Список иллюзионов 1915 год


 Просьба к Скрытику: эти два поста тоже скопировать в «Историю одесских кинотеатров».

----------


## Малиновский

> Хуже Европы уже не будет


 Думаете?-Еще всё может быть..

----------


## Алик Савенков

> В 2010-м точно был.


 Примерно так выглядит.

----------


## ruslanyd

> На месте бюста кажется был бетонный горшок цветочный.


 А лестница, что на том фото за бюстом, сейчас полуобрушенная - висит на честном слове

----------


## Грачиков

Хорошо помню это здание,правда уже в виде полу развалки  то есть фасад  почти не пострадал а вот внутри все перекрытия были разрушены. До войны в нём находилась школа №23 или №25 в которой училась моя мама .помню она рассказывала что у них в классе так же училась девочка Гуля Королёва впоследствии про неё была написана книга Четвёртая высота. В 1956 году это здание да и весь этот квартал были снесены так как он представлял сплошные руины . Тогда же кажется одесская киностудия попробовала на его фоне снимать фильм За власть советов но в итоге перешли на развалку нынешнего здания института курортологии ,снимали несколько дней мы пацанами с удовольствием  бегали смотреть но в итоге в фильме буквально мелькнул всего один кадр                                                                                                                                                                                                 P.S. Что то не совсем уверен что мой комментарий на своём месте.в любом случае я имел в виду здание арх.Ландесмана по ул.Белинской уг.Б.Арнаутской.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Доброго дня...

Кто может подсказать что это за особняк/дача? Он располагается между пер. Азарова и Госпитальным. Скорее всего адрес по Госпитальному переулку.

Здание не выглядит новым, хотелось бы узнать о нем побольше.

Может есть дополнительные фотографии?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

[IMG][/IMG] вроде такой не было...

----------


## brassl

Первое кладбище

----------


## Семирек

> [IMG] вроде такой не было...


 Надо полагать это фото где-то первой половины 60-х годов, до сооружения памятника потемкинцам?

----------


## BIGBIG

А что не так в Европе?Вроде Америка плохая.


> Думаете?-Еще всё может быть..

----------


## Antique

> А что не так в Европе?Вроде Америка плохая.


 Европа, это торговый центр на Дерибасовской - стекляшка меж старинных зданий.

----------


## Antique

> "Угадайка" из того-же фильма "Беня Крик". *Знатокам, просьба сразу не высказываться*. Правда, есть и неопознанные виды.https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6086890&d=1366131411


 По поводу фотографии №21: Пироговская, 3 корпус со стороны Семинарской. проём арки в верхней части не совпадает, но окна здания имеют именно такой рисунок рам. 

В ГугСтритВью можно увидеть другую решётку балкона, но она современная, хоть и под модерн. Пристройки под балконами тоже появились не с начала постройки здания:
http://goo.gl/maps/fB1Eb

Несколько оригинальных рам ещё остались в одной квартире третьего этажа в корпусе со стороны Пироговской:
http://goo.gl/maps/D6WHL

Теперь мне понятно. что на номере изображена цифра 4 (Семинарская, 4).

----------


## Антра

> Европа, это торговый центр на Дерибасовской - стекляшка меж старинных зданий.


 Что-то вроде "история и современность рядом"... в смысле, совсем близко)))

----------


## malyutka_e

> По поводу фотографии №21: Пироговская, 3 корпус со стороны Семинарской. проём арки в верхней части не совпадает, но окна здания имеют именно такой рисунок рам. 
> 
> В ГугСтритВью можно увидеть другую решётку балкона, но она современная, хоть и под модерн. Пристройки под балконами тоже появились не с начала постройки здания:
> http://goo.gl/maps/fB1Eb
> 
> Несколько оригинальных рам ещё остались в одной квартире третьего этажа в корпусе со стороны Пироговской:
> http://goo.gl/maps/D6WHL
> 
> Теперь мне понятно. что на номере изображена цифра 4 (Семинарская, 4).


 Все очень похоже, кроме арки. У нас, как известно, все со временем упрощают, а тут наоборот. Современная арка, скорее всего аутентична.

----------


## Antique

> Все очень похоже, кроме арки. У нас, как известно, все со временем упрощают, а тут наоборот. Современная арка, скорее всего аутентична.


 Не обязательно. Я предполагаю, что арку расширили, а оставшиеся вверху наплывы - это остатки первоначального проёма. Ну решили рабочие не стёсывать края до самого верха, а применить творческий подход. 

Со стороны Пироговской похоже тоже расширяли проезд, с правой стороны кайма как будто-бы съедена, а слева вообще отсутствует, что очень не логично.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не обязательно. Я предполагаю, что арку расширили, а оставшиеся вверху наплывы - это остатки первоначального проёма. Ну решили рабочие не стёсывать края до самого верха, а применить творческий подход. 
> 
> Со стороны Пироговской похоже тоже расширяли проезд, с правой стороны кайма как будто-бы съедена, а слева вообще отсутствует, что очень не логично.


 Могэбыть, могэбыть...

----------


## BIGBIG

Теперь понял!Там был Комсомолец!


> Европа, это торговый центр на Дерибасовской - стекляшка меж старинных зданий.

----------


## malyutka_e

Прикинул, как Одесса будет выглядеть в недалеком будущем  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Утащил...

----------


## Лысый0

> Одесса в недалеком будущем


 Тьфу на Вас...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Первое кладбище
> Вложение 6098087


 Спасибо! Сломанная колонна - символ оборвавшейся жизни

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Поздравляю форумчан с международным Днём памятников истории и культуры. Желаю нам всем успехов в спасении Одессы от дальнейшего разрушения и разграбления. 
Особенно это относится к организации СОС - успехов нам, друзья!

----------


## BIGBIG

Узнаю руку мастера!Как всегда вызвали улыбку у моей семьи.Спасибо


> Прикинул, как Одесса будет выглядеть в недалеком будущем

----------


## Antique

> "Угадайка" из того-же фильма "Беня Крик". *Знатокам, просьба сразу не высказываться*. Правда, есть и неопознанные виды. http://static.forum.od.ua/attachment.php?attachmentid=6086897&d=1366131418


 Посмотрел я фильм и стало понятно что это за место на фотографии №19. Это ресторан Фанкони в доме Григорьевой. http://goo.gl/maps/gowgz




> http://static.forum.od.ua/attachment.php?attachmentid=6086903&d=1366131425
> http://static.forum.od.ua/attachment.php?attachmentid=6086901&d=1366131422


 А это оказался не вокзал Одесса-Главная, а вокзал Одесса-Порт. По сюжету события происходят в порту, а по  полуколоннам можно однозначно установить место.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Прикинул, как Одесса будет выглядеть в недалеком будущем


 Не дай бог дожить!!! Пошёл спать, а то ещё приснится такой ужас!

----------


## Мультяшка1

> Уважаемые форумчане хочу вам напомнить что в этом году нашей Юморине стукнет 40 лет, год вроде юбилейный, поэтому желаю вам отметить этот праздник с характерной нам харизмой одессизма 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> Есть такое фото - это 100% Одесса, кому то где то попадался этот шарик?


  это в Дюковском парке.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Доброго дня...
> 
> Кто может подсказать что это за особняк/дача? Он располагается между пер. Азарова и Госпитальным. Скорее всего адрес по Госпитальному переулку.
> 
> Здание не выглядит новым, хотелось бы узнать о нем побольше.
> 
> Может есть дополнительные фотографии?
> 
> Вложение 6097188


 Все таки кто-нибудь знает что-то об этом доме. Я нашел адрес - Госпитальный пер. 2Б.
Там на фото видно что этаж надстроен, а раньше башенка больше выделялась.

----------


## Kamin

Ребята вы уже читали, о том что оказывается памятник Неизвестному матросу "не доделан" и у него не хватает золотой звезды вверху. И Костусев пообещал ветеранам исправить это. А вы говорите хуже не бывает, еще как может быть.

----------


## Малиновский

> Ребята вы уже читали, о том что оказывается памятник Неизвестному матросу "не доделан" и у него не хватает золотой звезды вверху. И Костусев пообещал ветеранам исправить это. А вы говорите хуже не бывает, еще как может быть.


 Да..и еще иконку в основание и будет "супер" в духе сегодняшнего времени.

----------


## brassl

Первое кладбище

----------


## Скрытик

> Ему на голову надо звезду как у Сердючки! И проблема будет решена!


  Типа так?  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Установить звезду на памятник-нормальное решение-звезда-символ нашей победы.Иногда на местах боёв я нахожу красноармейские звёзды...они прекрасны.

----------


## Jina

С какого перепугу?Вы вообще знаете,что это памятник Неизвестному Матросу? Каким боком здесь звезда?

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо! Сломанная колонна - символ оборвавшейся жизни


 Также не исключено, что это могила архитектора или инженера.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Установить звезду на памятник-нормальное решение-звезда-символ нашей победы.Вложение 6104422Иногда на местах боёв я нахожу красноармейские звёзды...они прекрасны.


 Вы что, черный копатель ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вы вообще знаете,что это памятник Неизвестному Матросу?


 Кстати, это *единственный в Европе* памятник неизвестному матросу.

----------


## Киров

> С какого перепугу?Вы вообще знаете,что это памятник Неизвестному Матросу? Каким боком здесь звезда?


 В 1941 году на форменных бескозырках были звёзды...средняя звёздочка на фото как раз с бескозырки.

----------


## Jina

Может,я зло скажу.Извините.
Это святое место...Обелиск,плиты...Не трогайте,пжл,не трогайте! Руки прочь!

----------


## Скрытик

> Вложение 6104659В 1941 году на форменных бескозырках были звёзды...средняя звёздочка на фото как раз с бескозырки.


  Если ее туда не поставили создатели Монумента во времена СССР - какое право это создание имеет изменять его??? А свои инициалы под звездой он не хочет заодно прицепить?

----------


## Коннект 002

КАА удалил своё рац. предложение по улучшению памятника Неизвестному Матросу со странички в фейсбуке

----------


## Лысый0

> КАА удалил своё рац. предложение по улучшению памятника Неизвестному Матросу со страничке в фейсбуке


 Ну и ладненько... А то кричат, что инет ни на кого (что) не влияет  :smileflag: .

----------


## mlch

Кто подскажет, где располагался в 1956 году дом отдыха "Одесский"?

----------


## Лысый0

Кому надо:

----------


## VicTur

> С какого перепугу?Вы вообще знаете,что это памятник Неизвестному Матросу? Каким боком здесь звезда?


 Ну и в чём проблема? Это же памятник неизвестному матросу советскому, а не какому ещё. И ведь не свастику хотят установить.
Тем более что, как тут говорят, таким был изначальный проект.

----------


## mlch

> Ну и в чём проблема? Это же памятник неизвестному матросу советскому, а не какому ещё. И ведь не свастику хотят установить.
> Тем более что, как тут говорят, таким был изначальный проект.


  А чем плох памятник в нынешнем виде? Тем, что Костусев "не приложил к нему руку" и не может записать это себе в актив?
Пускай лучше чем нибудь другим, не менее полезным, займется.

----------


## Лысый0

> А чем плох памятник в нынешнем виде? Тем, что Костусев "не приложил к нему руку" и не может записать это себе в актив?
> Пускай лучше чем нибудь другим, не менее полезным, займется.


 Та уже похерили идею... А вам только поп... поговорить. Шо на форуме флудилок мало?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Кто подскажет, где располагался в 1956 году дом отдыха "Одесский"?


 
Булыжник на заднем плане хороший. Это не Аркадия?

----------


## brassl

Люстдорф

----------


## VicTur

> А чем плох памятник в нынешнем виде? Тем, что Костусев "не приложил к нему руку" и не может записать это себе в актив?
> Пускай лучше чем нибудь другим, не менее полезным, займется.


 Да и так нормально, и так. Я отозвался на пост, логику которого не понимаю — только и всего. А памятник меня устраивает и так.

----------


## mlch

> Булыжник на заднем плане хороший. Это не Аркадия?


 Нету там никакого булыжника. Одни деревья.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Также не исключено, что это могила архитектора или инженера.


 Ваша трактовка? Обычно сломанные колонна, дерево, ступенька - символы не в срок превавшейся жизни

----------


## ГеннадийАК

А такое вы видели/слышали? Самый разыскиваемый в 1949 году человек в СССР - Шухевич, тайно отдыхал в Крыжановке (проект "Неизвестная Крыжановка", выпуск №2). Вот откуда была его улица...

----------


## mlch

> А такое вы видели/слышали? Самый разыскиваемый в 1949 году человек в СССР - Шухевич, тайно отдыхал в Крыжановке (проект "Неизвестная Крыжановка", выпуск №2). Вот откуда была его улица...


 А до этого, насколько я читал, - в Лермонтовском. Вот статья.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Может,я зло скажу.Извините.
> Это святое место...Обелиск,плиты...Не трогайте,пжл,не трогайте! Руки прочь!


 Помню, как обелиск строили - всё было хорошо, пока по киевскому образцу партейцы  не стали останки сюда переносить, даже с кладбищ (два экипажа подводников), где им было самое место. Гулял сегодня по парку, стараюсь обходить Аллею подалее, но скорбно\похоронное "ПОМНИТЕ..." накрывает весь парк до Маразлиевской, Как же здесь расслабиться??? Останкам героев Одессы было бы гораздо лучше находиться на Втором кл-ще у места захоронения руководителя обороны Одессы вице-адмирала Азарова...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> А до этого, насколько я читал, - в Лермонтовском. Вот статья.


 Так в этой статье: "Впоследствии они переехали в ближайшее предместье Одессы – село Крыжановку (ныне Коминтерновский район Одесской области), Крыжановка граничит с самым северным одесским парком и пляжем Лузановка, являясь фактически его продолжением. В Крыжановке они поселилась в комнате бригадира местного колхоза М. Жуматина. Лечились у тех же врачей, что и в первый раз"...

----------


## Скрытик

> Тем более что, *как тут говорят,* таким был изначальный проект.


  Кто такое говорит, можно ссылку? Если был такой проект то почему изначально не поставили? Почему золотую а не красную? Звездочки на бескозырках были золотыми?

----------


## Скрытик

> Та уже похерили идею... А вам только поп... поговорить. Шо на форуме флудилок мало?


  Кто сказал похерили? То, что он убрал записи из фейсбука еще ни о чем не говорит. Для него любой пиар это просто пиар.

----------


## malyutka_e

Наши склоны и Зеленый театр

----------


## Скрытик

> Наши склоны и Зеленый театр


  Пока не нужно грустить, в ближайшие годы они даже фундамент не смогут заложить. А потом, надеюсь, что-то и улучшится.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Наши склоны и Зеленый театр


 Тот с рогами - особенно "красив".

----------


## VicTur

> Помню, как обелиск строили - всё было хорошо, пока по киевскому образцу партейцы  не стали останки сюда переносить, даже с кладбищ (два экипажа подводников), где им было самое место. Гулял сегодня по парку, стараюсь обходить Аллею подалее, но скорбно\похоронное "ПОМНИТЕ..." накрывает весь парк до Маразлиевской, Как же здесь расслабиться??? Останкам героев Одессы было бы гораздо лучше находиться на Втором кл-ще у места захоронения руководителя обороны Одессы вице-адмирала Азарова...


 Я, человек, всё детство гулявший в парке  Шевченко, свидетельствую: во многом благодаря «Реквиему», который я неоднократно слышал с Аллеи Славы, благодаря запавшим в душу скорбным строкам Рождественского во мне сформировалось моё нынешнее отношение к нашей Победе и к памяти о войне. Я подтверждаю, что «Реквием» совершенно не мешает отдыхающим: несмотря на звучащую в нём скорбь, в нём нет ничего похоронного, он возвышает душу и утверждает жизнь.
Насчёт «накрывает весь парк» — явное преувеличение. На Маразлиевской этой музыки почти не слышно.
А если каким-то жлобам на скамейке он и мешает «расслабляться» (в том смысле, какой сейчас обычно вкладывается в это слово), то тем лучше: пусть знают, что, кроме водки и травки, в мире существуют и другие ценности, им недоступные.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Я, человек, всё детство гулявший в парке  Шевченко, свидетельствую: во многом благодаря «Реквиему», который я неоднократно слышал с Аллеи Славы, благодаря запавшим в душу скорбным строкам Рождественского во мне сформировалось моё нынешнее отношение к нашей Победе и к памяти о войне. Я подтверждаю, что «Реквием» совершенно не мешает отдыхающим: несмотря на звучащую в нём скорбь, в нём нет ничего похоронного, он возвышает душу и утверждает жизнь.
> Насчёт «накрывает весь парк» — явное преувеличение. На Маразлиевской этой музыки почти не слышно.
> А если каким-то жлобам на скамейке он и мешает «расслабляться» (в том смысле, какой сейчас обычно вкладывается в это слово), то тем лучше: пусть знают, что, кроме водки и травки, в мире существуют и другие ценности, им недоступные.


  Мне, юноша, 67 лет уже, всё мое детство прошло под впечатлениями и рассказами о войне. Знаю, что хамстов ещё никого и никогда не украшало... Но
Помню заметку в газете ветерана и инвалида войны - он заявлял, что не может приходить в парк, где крики "Гооол.." смешиввются с Реквием...Где ему опять напоминают о войне...
Всему свё место и время...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Я, человек, всё детство гулявший в парке  Шевченко, свидетельствую: во многом благодаря «Реквиему», который я неоднократно слышал с Аллеи Славы, благодаря запавшим в душу скорбным строкам Рождественского во мне сформировалось моё нынешнее отношение к нашей Победе и к памяти о войне. Я подтверждаю, что «Реквием» совершенно не мешает отдыхающим: несмотря на звучащую в нём скорбь, в нём нет ничего похоронного, он возвышает душу и утверждает жизнь.


 Вот и у меня точно также... В этом месте ЦПКиО особая атмосфера.

----------


## Скрытик

А у меня отношение к войне (а не победе, это вообще особый разговор, хотя тоже оффтоп) сформировала школа. А потом поход студентом в Белоруссию, Хатынь. Как будто вчера там был - остовы печек на месте домов и колокол на каждом дымоходе, колокольный звон каждые 15 минут, а самое трогательное это постамент из 3х березок, а на месте 4й вечный огонь. В Белоруссии уничтожили 25% населения. Вот там таки просто все дышало войной, хоть и прошло на то время 40 лет...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

интересный вид бульвара, раньше не видел:http://vigolovan.livejournal.com/

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

[QUOTE=Скрытик;38105461] В Белоруссии уничтожили 25% населения...QUOTE]

Ага, а теперь дети этих фашистов ездят по Сингапурам и Австралиям, и тратят там деньги налево и направо. Был, видел. Простите за оффтоп, просто аж злость берет.

----------


## Киров

> А у меня отношение к войне (а не победе, это вообще особый разговор, хотя тоже оффтоп) сформировала школа. А потом поход студентом в Белоруссию, Хатынь. Как будто вчера там был - остовы печек на месте домов и колокол на каждом дымоходе, колокольный звон каждые 15 минут, а самое трогательное это постамент из 3х березок, а на месте 4й вечный огонь. В Белоруссии уничтожили 25% населения. Вот там таки просто все дышало войной, хоть и прошло на то время 40 лет...


 И в Одессе  уничтожили 25% населения...

----------


## Trs

Был сегодня у бывшего санатория «Россия». Скорее бы всё это съехало вниз по склону... Уже и административный корпус снесли.

----------


## Antique

> Ваша трактовка? Обычно сломанные колонна, дерево, ступенька - символы не в срок превавшейся жизни


 Памятник на могиле Ивана Левинскому представляет собою капитель лежащую на боку.




> Обычно сломанные колонна, дерево, ступенька - символы не в срок превавшейся жизни


 Так одно другому не мешает. Насколько знаю, то всё что сломано может использоваться как аллегория прерванной жизни. Дерево обозначает многочисленіх потомков которые утратили связь с главою. Ступенька - не видел, там где видел было обусловлено эстетическими мотивами (стилобат, стереобат и т. д.)

----------


## Скрытик

> И в Одессе  уничтожили 25% населения...


  Вроде взрослый человек...
Это было после войны.

----------


## SaMoVar

Реквием на момент проведения матчей можно и отключать. А вообще, музыка там была к месту. Мне нравилось. Проникался.



> Вроде взрослый человек...
> Это было после войны.


 Не понял йумора. Во время оккупации было уничтожено очень много одесситов и жителей области. И во время обороны они погибали. И во время освобождения. И на фронтах.

----------


## VicTur

> Мне, юноша, 67 лет уже, всё мое детство прошло под впечатлениями и рассказами о войне. Знаю, что хамстов ещё никого и никогда не украшало... Но
> Помню заметку в газете ветерана и инвалида войны - он заявлял, что не может приходить в парк, где крики "Гооол.." смешиввются с Реквием...Где ему опять напоминают о войне...
> Всему свё место и время...


 Согласен, что хамство никого и никогда не украшало. Поэтому я не хамлю.
Мнение ветерана, безусловно, заслуживает уважения. Но он ошибается, когда утверждает, что ему напоминают о войне. О войне напоминают не ему (он и так о ней никогда не забудет), а тем, кто войну знает только по рассказам. Вот им-то как раз нужно о войне напоминать. Чем больше подобных мне «юношей» проникнутся пафосом «Реквиема», тем меньше в мире будет нацистов, бандеровцев и проч. Уверен, что ваш ветеран со мною в итоге согласился бы.
Ну и для порядка замечу: насчёт криков «гооол» — это всё-таки художественное преувеличение. Они погоды в парке не делают. Матчи на стадионе идут далеко не каждый день и, уж конечно, не круглые сутки. Да и «Реквием» не звучит нонстопом.
Вы совершенно правы: всему своё место и время. На Аллее Славы «Реквиему» самое место, и время его звучания рассчитано и распределено вполне разумно.

----------


## Скрытик

> Чем больше подобных мне «юношей» проникнутся пафосом «Реквиема», тем меньше в мире будет нацистов, бандеровцев и проч.


  Скажите, как можно проникнуться музыкой, не понимая о чем она? Мы уже сильно удалились от темы, при чем тут бандеровцы и как на них может повлиять Реквием? 
Давайте оставим политику там, это такая скользкая тема (((

----------


## Киров

> Вроде взрослый человек...
> Это было после войны.


 И я не понял...Вы приезжий,так не стесняйтесь,спрашивайте-мы вас просветим.

----------


## Скрытик

> И я не понял...Вы приезжий,так не стесняйтесь,спрашивайте-мы вас просветим.


  Да, я понаехавший. Увы, к сожалению для Вас лично меня не сослали, как сослали моего деда. Мне не довелось его увидеть.

----------


## Киров

> Да, я понаехавший. Увы, к сожалению для Вас лично меня не сослали, как сослали моего деда. Мне не довелось его увидеть.


 Да тут не надо обижаться,понятно почему Вы не в курсе...одесситы доброжелательный народ-всегда подскажут.В оккупации осталось примерно 300 000 одесситов,80 000 тысяч из них уничтожили румыны .Я последние пару лет регулярно посещаю Одесский архив и убедился,что число жертв примерно таково...Родители,бабки,дед...соседи...очень много рассказывали про оккупацию и я с ранних лет знаю,что здесь творилось.

----------


## malyutka_e

> интересный вид бульвара, раньше не видел:http://vigolovan.livejournal.com/


 Особенно хороша она в цвете !

----------


## VicTur

> Скажите, как можно проникнуться музыкой, не понимая о чем она? Мы уже сильно удалились от темы, при чем тут бандеровцы и как на них может повлиять Реквием? 
> Давайте оставим политику там, это такая скользкая тема (((


 На бандеровцев «Реквием» никак повлиять не может. А вот на детей и юношество — может. Я говорю о тех, кто ещё не стал фашистом и не станет благодаря аудиозаписи, которая транслируется на Аллее Славы.
Музыкой нельзя проникнуться, не понимая, о чём она. А понимая — можно. Я утверждаю (проверено на себе), что понять смысл минуты молчания на Аллее Славы совсем не сложно, а воспитывает она людей в правильном духе. Если вы считаете это политическим высказыванием, то я эту тему дальше развивать не буду. Да и заедаться с уважаемым мною человеком мне совершенно не хочется.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> На бандеровцев «Реквием» никак повлиять не может. А вот на детей и юношество — может. Я говорю о тех, кто ещё не стал фашистом и не станет благодаря аудиозаписи, которая транслируется на Аллее Славы.
> Музыкой нельзя проникнуться, не понимая, о чём она. А понимая — можно. Я утверждаю (проверено на себе), что понять смысл минуты молчания на Аллее Славы совсем не сложно, а воспитывает она людей в правильном духе. Если вы считаете это политическим высказыванием, то я эту тему дальше развивать не буду. Да и заедаться с уважаемым мною человеком мне совершенно не хочется.


 VicTur, получится ли выложить аудиозапись с Аллеи Славы здесь на форуме? Я конечно понимаю что это не просто.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Мне отец рассказывал, что изначально Вечный Огонь должен был быть на вершине стелы (из неё и трубочка торчит), но давления газа не хватало и он затухал на высоте, на ветру. Потом его разместили внизу. Моё детское впечатление, что звезды не хватало (поэтому мне отец и рассказал эту историю).

Сейчас Я не хотел бы увидеть памятник "доработанным".

----------


## ruslanyd

> Помню, как обелиск строили - всё было хорошо, пока по киевскому образцу партейцы  не стали останки сюда переносить, даже с кладбищ (два экипажа подводников), где им было самое место.


 Так останки и сейчас находятся на территории одного из чумных кладбищ, что было при карантине. Как раз через аллею и где-то до памятника афганцам оно и простиралось




> Гулял сегодня по парку, стараюсь обходить Аллею подалее, но скорбно\похоронное "ПОМНИТЕ..." накрывает весь парк до Маразлиевской, Как же здесь расслабиться??? Останкам героев Одессы было бы гораздо лучше находиться на Втором кл-ще у места захоронения руководителя обороны Одессы вице-адмирала Азарова...


 И кто тогда узнает о наших героях?
Наверно, ассоциации с похоронами - это личное
У меня этот реквием пробуждает лишь чувство долга нашим предкам и гордость за отечество




> На бандеровцев <Реквием> никак повлиять не может. А вот на детей и юношество - может. Я говорю о тех, кто ещё не стал фашистом и не станет благодаря аудиозаписи, которая транслируется на Аллее Славы.
> Музыкой нельзя проникнуться, не понимая, о чём она. А понимая - можно. Я утверждаю (проверено на себе), что понять смысл минуты молчания на Аллее Славы совсем не сложно, а воспитывает она людей в правильном духе. Если вы считаете это политическим высказыванием, то я эту тему дальше развивать не буду.


 Поддержу 
Сколько раз сам слышал, но каждый очередной пробирает до глубины души!
Когда сын был еще совсем малым и о войнах, как таковых, и не знал толком, проходили в парке как раз в этот момент и он испугался страшного громкого дядю  :smileflag:  Вот прямо тогда он и услышал от меня длинную историю ...

Это всё о том же - о гранях темы нашей и не вижу тут политики




> Ну и для порядка замечу: насчёт криков «гооол» — это всё-таки художественное преувеличение. Они погоды в парке не делают.


 Таки, делают!
Как ни прохожу в парке во время матча, так везде идет дождь!!! Желтый такой...

----------


## ruslanyd

Перевёрнутую пентаграмму у Пушкина на Приморском все видели и истории про неё знают, наверно, но недавно я обратил внимание на тыльной стороне памятника на герб с двуглавым орлом и коронами. Что-то я этот нюанс упустил 
Как он выжил во время коммунизма или не выжил, но был восстановлен после, или его вообще раньше не было?

Вот он пару недель назад

----------


## Torry Kratch

Герб всегда был. На лестничке возле Оперного тоже сохранился (только якорь на одном оформлении герба отбит).

----------


## фауст

> Это всё о том же - о гранях темы нашей и не вижу тут политики


  Каждому-своё место.
Новорождённому- в роддоме.
Школьнику-в школе.
Больному-в больнице.
Усопшему-на кладбище.

 У нас с 1917 года, пошла мода хоронить героев в неприспособленных местах - то Куликовом поле, то на Аскольдовой могиле, то на Красной площади или вообще- на центральной площади городов. Эту традицию продолжили в Гражданскую и Вторую Мировую.
 Парк Шевченко ( Александровский ) *- ЦПКиО*  Центральный Парк Культуры и Отдыха.
 В парке люди должны отдыхать и веселиться.
А скорбеть и поминать умерших и погибших- надо на кладбищах, воинских захоронениях и мемориалах.

 А что касаемо Звезды - властьимущие который год паразитируют на теме Войны.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А что касаемо Звезды - властьимущие который год паразитируют на теме Войны.


 Да тут всё проще пареной репы. Близится дата - 70-и летие победы Советского народа в годы Великой Отечественной войне. Издан указ о приведении в надлежащий вид могил воинов, мемориалов, памятников. Я думаю, что на Аллее Славы будут проводить реставрационные работы. Вот отсюда и попытка некоторых чиновников увековечить своё имя. Другого объяснения появлению данного вопроса я не вижу.

----------


## Лысый0

> Каждому-своё место.
> Новорождённому- в роддоме.
> Школьнику-в школе.
> Больному-в больнице.
> Усопшему-на кладбище.
> 
>  У нас с 1917 года, пошла мода хоронить героев в неприспособленных местах - то Куликовом поле, то на Аскольдовой могиле, то на Красной площади или вообще- на центральной площади городов. Эту традицию продолжили в Гражданскую и Вторую Мировую.
>  Парк Шевченко ( Александровский ) *- ЦПКиО*  Центральный Парк Культуры и Отдыха.
>  В парке люди должны отдыхать и веселиться.
> ...


 Вам уже ответили, что эта часть  ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО являлась Карантинным погостом и одновременно (до конца IXX века) местом казни и захоронения приговоренных Старой Одесской тюрьмы. Вы против мемориала первым одесситам (церковь) в Преображенском парке, против памятника летчику в центре Пересыпи, против памятника жертвам Январского восстания на Куликовом... и т.д. И разбить парк это прихоть Александра. Поэтому и надо вернуть парку историческое название и еще один памятник..., а заодно перенести советский памятник на проспект одноименного не одессита и никаким боком к Одессе отношения не имеющего... Как-то так.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> а заодно перенести советский памятник на проспект одноименного не одессита и никаким боком к Одессе отношения не имеющего...


 Не соглашусь... С этим памятником уже выросло поколение одесситов, его привычно видеть там, где он есть. У меня лично с ним связаны воспоминания о семье, да что там памятник... Одеситам очень дорого имя - парк Шевченко, вместо Александровского парка.

----------


## Лысый0

> Не соглашусь... С этим памятником уже выросло поколение одесситов, его привычно видеть там где он есть. У меня лично с ним связаны воспоминания о семье, да что там памятник... Одеситам очень дорого имя - парк Шевченко, вместо Александровского парка.


 Да, конечно - одесситам не живущим в Одессе  :smileflag:

----------


## фауст

> Вам уже ответили, что эта часть  ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО являлась Карантинным погостом и одновременно (до конца IXX века) местом казни и захоронения приговоренных Старой Одесской тюрьмы. Вы против мемориала первым одесситам (церковь) в Преображенском парке, против памятника летчику в центре Пересыпи, против памятника жертвам Январского восстания на Куликовом... и т.д. И разбить парк это прихоть Александра. Поэтому и надо вернуть парку историческое название и еще один памятник..., а заодно перенести советский памятник на проспект одноименного не одессита и никаким боком к Одессе отношения не имеющего... Как-то так.


 Во многих городах Европы кладбища первоначально располагались вокруг церквей. Когда это явление достигло предела- кладбища начали переносить на окраины. Например в Париже, Вене, Львове -это сделали ещё в 18 веке.
 Поэтому никто не возражает против * мемориала* или * памятного камня*  на месте *массовых захоронений* .
 Но ведь на Аллее Славы первоначально не хоронили советских воинов и подпольщиков! 
Их хоронили в других местах, а к 15-той годовщине Победы решили почему- то потревожить их прах и собрать в *ЦПКиО.*

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Да, конечно - одесситам не живущим в Одессе


 Как здесь кто-то на форуме уже говорил, - "Любите Одессу в себе, а не себя в Одессе".

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Но ведь на Аллее Славы первоначально не хоронили советских воинов и подпольщиков!


 Там же были захоронения румын, как раз по центру, где сейчас газон. Тут на форуме говорили, что вроде румынские могилы с аллеи переносили. В то время как другие форумчане говорили обратное... что вот они там и по сей день похоронены, слушают "Реквием".

----------


## Лысый0

> Во многих городах Европы кладбища первоначально располагались вокруг церквей. Когда это явление достигло предела- кладбища начали переносить на окраины. Например в Париже, Вене, Львове -это сделали ещё в 18 веке.
>  Поэтому никто не возражает против * мемориала* или * памятного камня*  на месте *массовых захоронений* .
>  Но ведь на Аллее Славы первоначально не хоронили советских воинов и подпольщиков! 
> Их хоронили в других местах, а к 15-той годовщине Победы решили почему- то потревожить их прах и собрать в *ЦПКиО.*


 Вы утверждаете, что останков Неизвестного матроса под обелиском нет?

----------


## Лысый0

> Там же были захоронения румын, как раз по центру, где сейчас газон. Тут на форуме говорили, что вроде румынские могилы с аллеи переносили. В то время как другие форумчане говорили обратное... что вот они там и по сей день похоронены, слушают "Реквием".


 Вам это мешает? Молдаване (волохи) исконные жители этой земли, когда русскими и малороссами здесь и не пахло.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Вам это мешает? Молдаване (волохи) исконные жители этой земли, когда русскими и малороссами здесь и не пахло.


 Нисколько, просто хочется чтоб им было достойное как-то мало мальски обозначенное место для упокоения. Вот например, как кладбище на Промышленной. А то про то что там на газоне Аллеи Славы похоронены румыны знают не очень многие. Многие и своих героев не знают. Вот так-с.

----------


## BIGBIG

Обратите внимание на будку с газводой

----------


## klerikal

Вроде такого не было
[/URL]

----------


## klerikal



----------


## malyutka_e

Вот он, неизвестный романтик-летоживописец одесских двориков  :smileflag:

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Вы утверждаете, что останков Неизвестного матроса под обелиском нет?


 Точно НЕТ. Это даже экскурсоводы говорят на всякий случай.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Ступенька - не видел, там где видел было обусловлено эстетическими мотивами (стилобат, стереобат и т. д.)


 Видел памятник на могиле ребёнка, умершего в 4,5 года - изображён малыш и  к нему лесенка в 4,5 ступеньки...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Вам уже ответили, что эта часть  ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО являлась Карантинным погостом и одновременно (до конца IXX века) местом казни и захоронения приговоренных Старой Одесской тюрьмы.


  Карантнное (Чумное) кладбище находилось на расстоянии, но Чумный кваРТАЛ КЛАДБИЩА пересекал Аллею Славы и тАм у входа тоже расстреливали и хоронили, когда карантин был снесен. Но это было вне Аллеи Славы, насколько я знаю.

----------


## Ричар

> Та уже похерили идею... А вам только поп... поговорить. Шо на форуме флудилок мало?


 Если бы.Влюбой момент она можеть опять возникнуть.

----------


## Shipshin

> Кто подскажет, где располагался в 1956 году дом отдыха "Одесский"?


 Пересмотрел справочники и путеводители с 1956 по 1968 гг. Упоминаний о таком доме отдыха нет. Может быть он располагался вовсе не в Одессе.

----------


## mlch

> Пересмотрел справочники и путеводители с 1956 по 1968 гг. Упоминаний о таком доме отдыха нет. Может быть он располагался вовсе не в Одессе.


 В Одессе или ближайших окрестностях - 100%. Есть еще фото с этими же людьми на Потемкинской и на фоне оперного. Обычные "курортно-экскурсионные" фотографии. На всех есть моя мать, которая студенткой в 1956 приезжала по путевке в Одессу, не подозревая тогда, что через пару лет выйдет замуж за одессита и проживет в Одессе большую часть своей жизни. 
Но спросить у нее - Где это располагалось? уже невозможно, к сожалению.

----------


## exse

> Точно НЕТ. Это даже экскурсоводы говорят на всякий случай.


  Может быть и "Точно НЕТ", но ссылаться на экскурсоводов...

 Прошлым летом пристроился к группе возле оперного в надежде бесплатно "припасть к источнику". Обалдел, когда узнал, что под оперным есть подземное озеро, которое пришлось утыкать сваями, чтобы оперный не провалился.

----------


## malyutka_e

План Карантинного кладбища.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Прошлым летом пристроился к группе возле оперного в надежде бесплатно "припасть к источнику". Обалдел, когда узнал, что под оперным есть подземное озеро, которое пришлось утыкать сваями, чтобы оперный не провалился.


 Вы,  наверно, недавно прилетели с Луны  :smileflag:

----------


## exse

> Вы,  наверно, недавно прилетели с Луны


 Ага. Поэтому и не знал, что "основная подлегающая порода осадочного происхождения" называется "подземное озеро".

----------


## Скрытик

> Обалдел, когда узнал, что под оперным есть подземное озеро, которое пришлось утыкать сваями, чтобы оперный не провалился.


  Это не так далеко от истины как кажется. Озера, конечно нет. Но справа от оперного есть подземный резервуар, который построили после пожара в мэрии после войны. Там есть отдельная история, во время ремонта крыши загорелись опилки и....
И говорили, что проблемы оперного начались именно после этого. Все подвижки грунтов до этого были практически незаметны.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вы,  наверно, недавно прилетели с Луны


 Мне историю про резервуар рассказывал человек, который уже, увы, давно покоится в сырой земле. Но он много мне рассказывал про годы румынской оккупации, он тогда пацаненком бегал.

----------


## Milkaway

> В Одессе или ближайших окрестностях - 100%. Есть еще фото с этими же людьми на Потемкинской и на фоне оперного. Обычные "курортно-экскурсионные" фотографии. На всех есть моя мать, которая студенткой в 1956 приезжала по путевке в Одессу, не подозревая тогда, что через пару лет выйдет замуж за одессита и проживет в Одессе большую часть своей жизни. 
> Но спросить у нее - Где это располагалось? уже невозможно, к сожалению.


 ... такие ситуации не редкость, когда на отдых приезжали группы со своими фотографами - точное название места отдыха большого значения не имело - главное, что были фотографии с видами Одессы ... а некоторые отдыхавшие ждали свои фотографии и по полгода - тут и фотографу подзабыть вполне возможно ...
... как вариант - санаторий ,,Одесса,, ЦК профсоюза работников культуры, 7я ст. Среднего Фонтана, ул. Педагогическая, 25 - 27...

----------


## Almond

> ... такие ситуации не редкость, когда на отдых приезжали группы со своими фотографами - точное название места отдыха большого значения не имело - главное, что были фотографии с видами Одессы ... а некоторые отдыхавшие ждали свои фотографии и по полгода - тут и фотографу подзабыть вполне возможно ...
> ... как вариант - санаторий ,,Одесса,, ЦК профсоюза работников культуры, 7я ст. Среднего Фонтана, ул. Педагогическая, 25 - 27...


  ...как вариант, санаторий "Одесский" на 16 ст.Б.Фонтана.)))

----------


## malyutka_e

> Прошлым летом пристроился к группе возле оперного в надежде бесплатно "припасть к источнику". Обалдел, когда узнал, что под оперным есть подземное озеро, которое пришлось утыкать сваями, чтобы оперный не провалился.


 Еще в советское время, до всяких свай, подаренных депутатами, в полость по Оперным было закачано несколько тонн жидкого стекла. Это на какое-то время предотвратило разрушение театра. Странно, что про это никто не помнит...

----------


## фауст

> Вы утверждаете, что останков Неизвестного матроса под обелиском нет?


  Я всецело доверяю Вам в этом вопросе.
Вы старше и Вы больше видели в Одессе.



> Их хоронили в других местах, а к 15-той годовщине Победы решили почему- то потревожить их прах и собрать в *ЦПКиО.*


 Но всё равно я остаюсь при мнении,что воинским захоронениям не место в парках культуры и отдыха.
Разбили в 19 веке Александровский парк.
  Пришла русско-японская война.  Хоронили погибших в местах массовых гуляний? Нет! Только на кладбищах.
Пришёл пароход и доставил гроб с телом героя Порт-Артура- генерала Кондратенко. Где похоронили героя? В парке? Нет! Похоронен на Никольском кладбище в Санкт-Петербурге.
В Киеве в театре убит Столыпин. Он завещал похоронить себя там, где его настигнет пуля.
 Где его похоронили? Ни возле театра, ни на Михайловской площади Киева,ни на Владимирской Горке. Похоронили в Лавре, у церкви ( давняя традиция).
 Первая Мировая Война или Вторая Отечественная. Сотни тысяч убитых. Многие умирают в лазаретах  в Одессе. Всех хоронят на кладбищах, а не в парках. *

 А властьимущим, вместо цепляния звёзд на монументы и размещения пушек у входа в парки, я бы рекомендовал поехать на 2-е Христианское кладбище и посетить воинские захоронения. Там покоится  много солдат, сержантов, старшин и офицеров. Генералы и простые санинструкторы. Мужчины и женщины. Вот где надо проявить свою прыть- ПРИВЕСТИ В ПОРЯДОК эти захоронения.*

 Специально для жителя Сахалина- как войдёте на кладбище, так идите влево наискосок. Там и увидите.

Пусть посмотрит, как ухаживают за могилами солдат в тех странах, где не делают пиар на чужих смертях.
http://goo.gl/pbUKs

----------


## VicTur

> Да, конечно - одесситам не живущим в Одессе


 Не скажите. Я одессит, живу в Одессе, и мне дорого именно название «парк Шевченко».

----------


## VicTur

> VicTur, получится ли выложить аудиозапись с Аллеи Славы здесь на форуме? Я конечно понимаю что это не просто.


 К сожалению, этой записи у меня нет.

----------


## Milkaway

> ...как вариант, санаторий "Одесский" на 16 ст.Б.Фонтана.)))


 ... ссылочку, плиз)) ... и желательно точный адрес ...

----------


## SaMoVar

> ... ссылочку, плиз)) ... и желательно точный адрес ...


 Санаторий СБУ "Одесса"
ап. 2гис даёт ->> Одесский санаторий МЧС Украины <<-
Рыбачья Балка, 3

----------


## ruslanyd

Понаходил сегодня на Куяльницких хуторах разную черепицу
Удивило качество изготовления
Здесь такое кому-то интересно? Или есть более подходящая тема?

Собрал до кучи клейма:

'ИЗГОТОВЛЕНО ИЗЪ ПРОМЫТОЙ ...' глины?
'SOCIETE DES TUILERIES' - 'Черепичная компания'
'D(O?) ODESSA'

'ARNAUD ETIE...', а часть другой плитки была похожа по начертанию, как окончание этого клейма '...ENNE ET CIE'

'MARCEI...' - таки, MARSEILLE - Марсель

'P?ERRE  S...'


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Большие фото*Добавил контрасту для читабельности




Уже дома выяснилось, что ярлык на одной из черепиц был таким: 'ARNAUD ETIENNE et CIE, Marseille St. Henry'

Нашлось и изображение уцелевшей черепицы с кровли дачи барона Александра Рено на берегу Южного Буга в Николаеве


  *Показать скрытый текст* *'ARNAUD ETIENNE et CIE, Marseille St. Henry'*
Черепица со второго снимка тоже идентифицировалась


  *Показать скрытый текст* *'PIERRE SACOMAN, St. Henri, Marseille'*
Про историю марсельской черепицы, в том числе и этих двух производителей, можно прочитать в статье Черепица французских производителей на Кубани 1890 - 1917 г, куда черепицу везли из Марселя через Одессу или Феодосию

А черепки 'ИЗГОТОВЛЕНО ИЗЪ ПРОМЫТОЙ ...' сделаны, по всей видимости, в Одессе. Ярлык на них 'Societe des Tuileries' по аналогии с Марсельским объединением 'Societe Generale des Tuileries de Marseille'?

----------


## Torry Kratch

Промытая глина... Дед рассказывал, что на стройке  хозяин проверял просеянный песок на язык. (Он был с одиннадцатого года).

----------


## brassl

Первое кладбище

----------


## SaMoVar

Насчёт черепицы. Марсельскую находил на руинах Кирхи - при переезде потерялась. А недавно нашёл обломки точно такой же в районе фуникулёра Успенского мужского монастыря.

----------


## Скрытик

> Еще в советское время, до всяких свай, подаренных депутатами, в полость по Оперным было закачано несколько тонн жидкого стекла. Это на какое-то время предотвратило разрушение театра. Странно, что про это никто не помнит...


  Нескольких тысяч тонн. Там даже заводик построили для его производства, в Пале-рояле.

----------


## Milkaway

> Санаторий СБУ "Одесса"
> ап. 2гис даёт ->> Одесский санаторий МЧС Украины <<-
> Рыбачья Балка, 3


 ... какой "2гис"???? .... речь идёт о 1956 году! ... в справочнике ,,Одесса,, (1957)  действительно нет ни санаториев, ни домов отдыха ,,Одесский,, - зато аж 5 профильных учреждений с другими названиями в районе 16ст. Б.Ф. ...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Точно НЕТ. Это даже экскурсоводы говорят на всякий случай.


 Конечно там ничего нет... Кто нибудь спускался под склон у памятника Неизвестному Матросу? Там идут коммуникации и под памятник есть проход закрытый решеткой для обслуживания газопровода "Вечного Огня".

----------


## Milkaway

> Еще в советское время, до всяких свай, подаренных депутатами, в полость по Оперным было закачано несколько тонн жидкого стекла. Это на какое-то время предотвратило разрушение театра. Странно, что про это никто не помнит...


 ...в том же справочнике ,,Одесса,, 1957г. нашла листочек отрывного календаря за 7 вересня 1958г. где на обратной стороне как раз написано за 6 тонн жидкого стекла ...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Не скажите. Я одессит, живу в Одессе, и мне дорого именно название «парк Шевченко».


  Плюсомет сломался.

----------


## malyutka_e

*Может быть, лед тронулся ?*

*Азаров разберется с одесскими пляжами*

*Премьер-министр Николай Азаров намерен разобраться с вопросом застроек на общественных пляжах Одессы. Об этом он написал на своей странице в социальной сети Facebook.

"К сожалению, в моей почте много жалоб из Одессы. Видимо, настала пора направить в Одессу комплексную комиссию и разобраться с тем, что там происходит. Мы это сделаем в ближайшее время", - отметил Азаров, отвечая на просьбу одного из пользователей отреагировать на ситуацию с застройками на общественных пляжах Одессы.

Премьер попросил всех неравнодушных присылать конкретную информацию, чтобы она могла лечь в основу программы работы этой комиссии, сообщают Українські Новини.

Как сообщал MIGnews.com.ua, в апреле Государственная экологическая инспекция Юго-Западного региона Черного моря обвинила водопоставляющую компанию "Инфоксводоканал" (Одесса) в незаконном сливе 21 тыс. куб м канализационных стоков на пляж Аркадия. В результате поверхностные воды загрязнены, сумма ущерба составляет более 53 млн гривен.

Соответствующие материалы были переданы в межрайонную прокуратуру по надзору за соблюдением законов в природоохранной сфере.

В то же время мэрия Одессы назвала сброс 21 тыс. куб м канализационных стоков в Аркадии вынужденной мерой, позволившей предотвратить более серьезную аварию, а именно - затопление значительной территории частного сектора в районе Аркадии и Малого Фонтана.*

MIGnews.com.ua

----------


## ruslanyd

> Нескольких тысяч тонн. Там даже заводик построили для его производства, в Пале-рояле.


 


> ...в том же справочнике ,,Одесса,, 1957г. нашла листочек отрывного календаря за 7 вересня 1958г. где на обратной стороне как раз написано за 6 тонн жидкого стекла ...


 Из Wiki



> Чтобы остановить осадку здания, вызвавшую образование трещин в несущих конструкциях сооружения, в 1955—1956 гг. были выполнены работы по укреплению основания театра путём его силикатизации жидким стеклом (заливки расплавленного стекла через шурфы в основание фундамента — было залито порядка 6 млн литров)


 Или 14-17 тыс тонн, в зависимости о плотности стекла

----------


## Antique

> Промытая глина... Дед рассказывал, что на стройке  хозяин проверял просеянный песок на язык. (Он был с одиннадцатого года).


 Да, подрядчики так делали.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Вложение 6114982
> Первое кладбище


 Скульптур не много на фото - то ли это было не харакекрно для православного кл-ща, то ли их повыкорчёвывали  ранее Так что редкий кадр. Жаль, что нет скульптур крупным планом.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> *Может быть, лед тронулся ?*
> 
> *Азаров разберется с одесскими пляжами*
> 
> [B][SIZE="2"] ]


 А как его почту найти? - есть претензии.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Плюсомет сломался.


  Мне, "пожизненному" одесситу дороже, как более обоснованное, название парка Александровский, но... Дело в том, что это вовсе не один и тот же парк. Парк Шевченко включает в себя весь парк Александровский и + много доп территорий...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Конечно там ничего нет... Кто нибудь спускался под склон у памятника Неизвестному Матросу? Там идут коммуникации и под памятник есть проход закрытый решеткой для обслуживания газопровода "Вечного Огня".


 Там ниша, а не проход. А по поводу "вечности" этого огня сообщаю, что мне приходилось звонить зимой в МЧС, т.к.огонь не горел, газ просто наполнял воздух вокруг... А сама идея конечно, как бы помягче..., не умная, "списана" с парижского варианта, но как известно, вечный огонь бывает только в аду - разве мы считаем, что наши герое там? Символ вечности, что должен он изображать, на памятниках обычно изображался дубовой ветвью, и венок дубовых ветвей там положен, но вменсто восе не вечного огня достаточно было внутри положить второй венок - лавровы

----------


## ГеннадийАК

(продолжение) лавровый венок был нужен в дополнение к нынешней композиции  вот и не гасился бы он.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> План Карантинного кладбища.


 Е - это Чумнй квартал (госпиаль для больных заразнми болезнями), где 56 - это Чумное кладбище. Сверху упирается зелёная зона на месте Лидерсовского бульвара, который упираетсяв Аллею Славы. УВХОДА в чумный квартал хоронили расстрелянных после упразднения и разборки карантина.
А где скачать весь  план?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Но всё равно я остаюсь при мнении,что воинским захоронениям не место в парках культуры и отдыха.
> Разбили в 19 веке Александровский парк.
>   Пришла русско-японская война.  Хоронили погибших в местах массовых гуляний? Нет! Только на кладбищах.
> Пришёл пароход и доставил гроб с телом героя Порт-Артура- генерала Кондратенко. Где похоронили героя? В парке? Нет! Похоронен на Никольском кладбище в Санкт-Петербурге.
> В Киеве в театре убит Столыпин. Он завещал похоронить себя там, где его настигнет пуля.
>  Где его похоронили? Ни возле театра, ни на Михайловской площади Киева,ни на Владимирской Горке. Похоронили в Лавре, у церкви ( давняя традиция).
>  Первая Мировая Война или Вторая Отечественная. Сотни тысяч убитых. Многие умирают в лазаретах  в Одессе. Всех хоронят на кладбищах, а не в парках. *
> 
>  А властьимущим, вместо цепляния звёзд на монументы и размещения пушек у входа в парки, я бы рекомендовал поехать на 2-е Христианское кладбище и посетить воинские захоронения. Там покоится  много солдат, сержантов, старшин и офицеров. Генералы и простые санинструкторы. Мужчины и женщины. Вот где надо проявить свою прыть- ПРИВЕСТИ В ПОРЯДОК эти захоронения.*
> ...


  Абсолютно и полностью с Вами согласен!!! Спасибо за поддержку. Мне удалось добиться в своё время, чтобы памятник "афганцам" поставили хотя-бы не на входе в парк со стороны Успенской, где теперь аттракционы, а на Карантинном ( оно же военное) кладбище, где лежат первые защитники Севастополя в Крымской войне. Только на таком условии "афганцы" согласились на перенос...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Кто-то выкладывал фото с откорректрованного генплана с застройкой Старого кладбища на месте ЗОО и депо, не могу найти. Помогите найти, прошу - очень нужно!

----------


## Скрытик

> ...в том же справочнике ,,Одесса,, 1957г. нашла листочек отрывного календаря за 7 вересня 1958г. где на обратной стороне как раз написано за 6 тонн жидкого стекла ...


  http://www.odessatourism.in.ua/ru/dostoprimechatelnosti/7chudesodess/opernyteatrtrinadcatyizsemichudes/default.aspx?full=1



> Театр пытались обезопасить от грунтовых воды и оползней в  1955 - 1956 г.г.: тогда под здание закачали *6 млн. литров* жидкого  стекла.


 6 тысяч тонн.

http://opera.odessa.ua/ru/o-teatre/arhitektura/pervaya-rekonstrukciya-teatra/



> Первые работы по укреплению фундамента театра начались в 1955 году,  после того как выяснилось, что строение оседает, а в его несущих  конструкциях образовываются трещины. Тогда была применена уникальная  технология так называемой «силикатизации грунта»: через множество  специально пробуренных шурфов в фундамент залили около 6 млн. литров  жидкого стекла. Работы проводились круглые сутки, но при этом не мешали  представлениям. При застывании стекло сковало лёсс, превратив его в  монолит объемом свыше 15 тыс. куб. м. В  ноябре 1956 года было  объявлено, что оседание здания прекратилось.


 Для того, что бы было понятно -- 6тонн это 6 кубов, 2х3 метра высотой в 1 метр. Что мог укрепить такой объем?

----------


## Скрытик

> Или 14-17 тыс тонн, в зависимости о плотности стекла


  Простите, но жидкое стекло это силикатный клей и его плотность не сильно отличается от плотности воды  :smileflag:  Вики часто пишут безграмотные люди.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Е - это Чумнй квартал (госпиаль для больных заразнми болезнями), где 56 - это Чумное кладбище. Сверху упирается зелёная зона на месте Лидерсовского бульвара, который упираетсяв Аллею Славы. УВХОДА в чумный квартал хоронили расстрелянных после упразднения и разборки карантина.
> А где скачать весь  план?


 Он есть в Музее порта. Ланжероновский спуск, 2, или во  втором томе "Александровского парка".

----------


## SaMoVar

> Кто-то выкладывал фото с откорректрованного генплана с застройкой Старого кладбища на месте ЗОО и депо, не могу найти. Помогите найти, прошу - очень нужно!


 http://www.odessa.ua/images/File/genplan/genplan_last_2.zip

----------


## Гидрант

> Там ниша, а не проход. А по поводу "вечности" этого огня сообщаю, что мне приходилось звонить зимой в МЧС, т.к.огонь не горел, газ просто наполнял воздух вокруг... А сама идея конечно, как бы помягче..., не умная, "списана" с парижского варианта, но как известно, вечный огонь бывает только в аду - разве мы считаем, что наши герое там?


 Ну, огню не только в аду положено гореть вечно. В чаше Олимпийского стадиона (а до этого в эстафетном факеле), в светильнике на языческих алтарях и в лампадке перед иконой. А идет, вероятно, все от неугасающего костра наших давних предков, поддерживать который было вопросом жизни или смерти всего племени, и постоянного дежурства при нем.... Очень "многослойные" ассоциации с огнем связаны.

Зажигать потухший Вечный огонь мне лично приходилось в июне 1969-го, когда "стояли вахту №1". В один из дней очень нехилый шторм случился - с ветерочком, ливнем и падением температуры градусов до 7-8 (в июне!), так что стояли в бушлатах и плащ-палатках, а пригоршню зажженных спичек за день пришлось трижды бросать в сопло, чтобы огонь - ВЕЧНЫЙ - не гас дольше, чем на секунду.  Тогда это казалось очень важным - вероятно потому, что помимо большой идеологической игры с именем "воспитание советской молодежи" почти у каждого отец прошел через войну и фронт; их вроде бы и отсутствующее "идеологическое воспитание" в этой области было и правдивей, и доходчивей, и эффективней, чем казенный официоз.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вопрос с Вечным огнём можно решить очень просто. В ветреные и штормовые дни нужно его накрывать специальным куполом. Но это никому не нужно.

----------


## arkoh

> Еще в советское время, до всяких свай, подаренных депутатами, в полость по Оперным было закачано несколько тонн жидкого стекла. Это на какое-то время предотвратило разрушение театра. Странно, что про это никто не помнит...


 Почему не помнят? Я ребенком собирал там цветные стеклышки. Стекло то было не прозрачное, а цветное , в основном красно- оранжевых тонов, но и зеленое попадалось.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Почему не помнят? Я ребенком собирал там цветные стеклышки. Стекло то было не прозрачное, а цветное , в основном красно- оранжевых тонов, но и зеленое попадалось.


  Это, скорее всего были осколки пивных бутылок ( цветовая гамма совпадает). Жидкое стекло ничего общего со стеклом не имеет. Это был силикатный клей и бумага от него сильно желтела... В советское время, до появления клея пва он был единственным для склеивания бумаги. Кстати, он стекло клеит намертво.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Простите, но жидкое стекло это силикатный клей и его плотность не сильно отличается от плотности воды  Вики часто пишут безграмотные люди.


 В данном случае  - грамотно
Это я прошляпил  

Таки, жидкое стекло - силикатный клей, но и его плотность колеблется в пределах 1200-1600 кг/м^3
Обычно ок. 1400 кг/м^3

Получается ок. 8.5 тыс. т
Хотя это уже не так важно
Порядок понятен

----------


## arkoh

> Это, скорее всего были осколки пивных бутылок ( цветовая гамма совпадает). Жидкое стекло ничего общего со стеклом не имеет. Это был силикатный клей и бумага от него сильно желтела... В советское время, до появления клея пва он был единственным для склеивания бумаги. Кстати, он стекло клеит намертво.


 Не осколки бутылок. Те стеклышки были по форме, как небольшие  камешки. Никаких острых кромок. Театр тогда со стороны театрального сада обнесли забором ( в районе лестницы в Театральный переулок). Там и были груды цветных стеклышек. Я не знаю, какую технологию применяли тогда. Интересно выяснить поподробнее. Может кто знает?

----------


## Скрытик

> В данном случае  - грамотно
> Это я прошляпил


  Нет, это таки они  :smileflag: 



> (заливки *расплавленного* стекла через шурфы в основание фундамента

----------


## Скрытик

> Не осколки бутылок. Те стеклышки были по форме, как небольшие  камешки. Никаких острых кромок. Театр тогда со стороны театрального сада обнесли забором ( в районе лестницы в Театральный переулок). Там и были груды цветных стеклышек. Я не знаю, какую технологию применяли тогда. Интересно выяснить поподробнее. Может кто знает?


  Ну я давно знаю, что жидкое стекло и силикатный клей одно и то же. Но технологию изготовления сам вчера только прочитал. Учитывая информацию про мини-заводик для производства стекла там же, можно предположить, что это материал для производства жидкого стекла. Примерно вот так:



> Стекло изготовляют из песка, воды и известняка. Если во время плавления  мы не добавим известняк, то получим двухкомплектное стекло, или  растворимый силикат. Эта стекловидная масса после остывания становится  твердой и прозрачной, но приобретает новые по сравнению с минеральным  стеклом свойства: она растворяется в воде.


 Возможно это были высохшие отходы производства. Думаю, что вряд ли вы тогда пытались растворить их в воде  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> (заливки *расплавленного стекла* через шурфы в основание фундамента. Нет, это таки они


 Не *расплавленного,* а *жидкого* стекла. Это две большие разницы.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Кто-то бывал на территории Одесского областного туберкулезного диспансера по Белинского 11? Я был в поликлинике (Белинского 9), а вот саму территорию не посещал. Говорят там красивейший сад и само здание (фасад на Белинского) конечно же чья-то дача. Или его сразу строили как больницу?

----------


## Antique

> Кто-то бывал на территории Одесского областного туберкулезного диспансера по Белинского 11? Я был в поликлинике (Белинского 9), а вот саму территорию не посещал. Говорят там красивейший сад и само здание (фасад на Белинского) конечно же чья-то дача. Или его сразу строили как больницу?


 ммм, из исторических зданий на территории Туберкулёзного диспансера сохранился небольшой двухэтажный корпус слева от ворот (вероятно конец 19-го века). 

В глубине участка кирпичное здание для Сестёр Милосердия (арх. П.У. Клейн, 1903 г.).

Ещё глубже, за аллеей находится дача известного купца Вагнера (вероятно ІІ - ІІІ четверть ХІХ века), собственно аллея относилась к даче, а территория больницы первоначально заканчивалась за зданием Сестёр милосердия.


Справа от ворот большое серое здание (Новый корпус), где в числе разных служб располагалась и амбулатория (арх. В. Бортневский, строитель Ф.П. Нестурх, 1914 гг.). Здание бомбили во Вторую мировую, и формирующая облик здания крыша утрачена. Само же здание было построено в стиле немецкого ретроспективизма эпохи модерна.




Но вот первые и основные здания Евангелической больницы похоже не сохранились (нужно проверить одноэтажный корпус перед зданием Сестёр милосердия). Вероятно здания разрушены во время очередного авианалёта. Здания построены одесским архитектором О.И. Бернардацци по проекту немецких архитекторов Х. Шмидена и Р. Шпеера. Корпуса выглядели следующим образом:



Есть ещё одно здание, первоначально к Евангелической больнице не относящееся, это бывшая лечебница для приходящих больных с постоянными кроватями "Санитас" (арх. А.Б. Минкус, 1907 г.). Первоначально земля на которой возведеноздание лечебницы Санитас являлась собственностью Конельского, и данный участок кроме лечебницы включал дачу Конельского (ресторан Александровский).  Также на здании больницы Санитас установлена охранная табличка, которая сообщает ошибочную информацию о том, что это была амбулатория.

----------


## Гидрант

По поводу *однорастворной силикатизации* грунтов при укреплении основания Одесского оперного в 1954-56 гг. из всего  мной погугленного, кажется, здесь наиболее полно и профессионально.

----------


## arkoh

> По поводу *однорастворной силикатизации* грунтов при укреплении основания Одесского оперного в 1954-56 гг. из всего  мной погугленного, кажется, здесь наиболее полно и профессионально.


 Спасибо. 
Там написано:"Израсходовано силикат-глыбы {разварка псоизволилась на месте)  1200 т.".  Значит привозили все таки не раствор, а твердые глыбы!  Вот их осколки я  видимо тогда и находил. Заливали таки расплавленным а не жидким.

Вот и в другом месте нашел: "Растворимое стекло в зависимости от способа изготовления может быть получено в виде силикат-глыбы (твердая безводная •стекловидная масса различной окраски), в кусках разнообразной формы и величины" (  здесь )

----------


## SaMoVar

> Кто-то бывал на территории Одесского областного туберкулезного диспансера по Белинского 11? Я был в поликлинике (Белинского 9), а вот саму территорию не посещал. Говорят там красивейший сад и само здание (фасад на Белинского) конечно же чья-то дача. Или его сразу строили как больницу?


 Я там был. Ставили медоборудование. Ну и я прогулялся по территории. Всё очень красиво. Архитектура напоминает дачу.

----------


## ruslanyd

На Театральной площади начали демонтаж постамента, на котором предполагалось установить памятник известному скрипачу Давиду Ойстраху

----------


## ebreo

> На Театральной площади начали демонтаж постамента, на котором предполагалось установить памятник известному скрипачу Давиду Ойстраху


  Кто восстановит шикарный розарий, который был на этом месте???

----------


## Antique

> На Театральной площади начали демонтаж постамента, на котором предполагалось установить памятник известному скрипачу Давиду Ойстраху


 Сколько денег ушло в никуда...

----------


## Скрытик

> Сколько денег ушло в никуда...


 Я даже знаю этого никуда ((((

----------


## Milkaway

> На Театральной площади начали демонтаж постамента, на котором предполагалось установить памятник известному скрипачу Давиду Ойстраху


 ... хозеры....

----------


## art.maks

Вроде, на этом месте была гостиница "Ришельевская"?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Кто-то бывал на территории Одесского областного туберкулезного диспансера по Белинского 11? Я был в поликлинике (Белинского 9), а вот саму территорию не посещал. Говорят там красивейший сад и само здание (фасад на Белинского) конечно же чья-то дача. Или его сразу строили как больницу?


 Когда-то проходил мимо в годах 70-х, а ворота были открыты; зашёл посмотреть скульптуру, стоявшую в проезде. Красиво. Но потом увидел нщё и два холмика, обложенные кирпичиками. Позже узнал, что это были могилы воинов, умерших здесь в госпитале; насколько знаю, их перенесли.

----------


## Antique

> Вроде, на этом месте была гостиница "Ришельевская"?


 Дом Градоначальника. После того, как градоначальники перестали в данном доме селиться, то помещения в здании сдавались в аренду разным конторам. В 1910-х годах в здании разместились Соединённый банк, гостиница Ришел*ье* и наверное что-то ещё. До Соединённого банка в начале ХХ века в здании размещался Южно-русский промышленный банк, а возможно Соединённый банк это он и есть.

----------


## brassl

парк Шевченко

----------


## brassl

Для любителей фотографов. Никогда раньше не попадалась такая мастерская

----------


## Лысый0

> парк Шевченко
> Вложение 6125777


 На заднем плане похоже бильярдная?

----------


## mlch

> На заднем плане похоже бильярдная?


 Бильярдная была правее и дальше. Это "Комната смеха" справа от каруселей и тир слева.

----------


## Лысый0

> Бильярдная была правее и дальше. Это "Комната смеха" справа от каруселей и тир слева.


 Согласен  :smileflag: ... А дальше лодочки.

----------


## mlch

> Согласен ... А дальше лодочки.


 Смотря в какую сторону дальше.  :smileflag: 
Если за тир и комнату смеха, то там касса аттракционов, парашютная вышка и "мертвая петля". А за ними уже ограда стадиона.
А лодочки справа и чуть сзади от фотографа, насколько я помню. А еще дальше назад - колесо обозрения.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Google Maps уже переименовали Кирпичный переулок в пер. Каркашадзе.

----------


## Гидрант

> Смотря в какую сторону дальше. 
> Если за тир и комнату смеха, то там касса аттракционов, парашютная вышка и "мертвая петля". А за ними уже ограда стадиона.
> А лодочки справа и чуть сзади от фотографа, насколько я помню. А еще дальше назад - колесо обозрения.


 "Мертвую петлю" монтировали уже на моей, правда совсем тогда детской памяти. Карусели тогда уже были. А колесо обозрения появилось существенно позже. Интересно узнать год фотографии, по-моему, это еще "до мертвой петли", а может быть и "до меня"  :smileflag: . Впрочем, я ВСЕГДА катался на слоне, а он остался сзади - в кадре сплошные "пони да верблюды"

----------


## Jina

А я каталась на верблюде,умирая от ужаса!

----------


## brassl



----------


## Лысый0

> Вложение 6128557


 ШШК? Шушкевич с радисткой....

----------


## mlch

> "Мертвую петлю" монтировали уже на моей, правда совсем тогда детской памяти. Карусели тогда уже были. А колесо обозрения появилось существенно позже. Интересно узнать год фотографии, по-моему, это еще "до мертвой петли", а может быть и "до меня" . Впрочем, я ВСЕГДА катался на слоне, а он остался сзади - в кадре сплошные "пони да верблюды"


 "Мертвую петлю" помню в середине шестидесятых. Тогда меня, по малолетству, туда не пускали. А в 70-х, когда возраст уже был подходящий "мертвой петли" уже не было.  Как и парашютной вышки.
На их месте поставили какой-то другой аттракцион. Как назывался - не помню, но тоже не для мелкоты. Что-то типа центрифуги с переменным углом наклона оси и стоячим расположением катающихся.
***
Недолгий поиск в сети и voila:

Фото, правда, не одесское. Но наша была точно такой же.  :smileflag:

----------


## ruslanyd

> Что-то типа центрифуги с переменным углом наклона оси и стоячим расположением катающихся.


 Да, была там такая центрифуга

----------


## феерический

Эта карусель и у нас тоже называлась сюрприз.

----------


## BIGBIG

Помню под парашютной вышкой (мы пацанами были,лет по 14 )искали выпавшую из карманов мелочь.И находили немало,даже металлическими рублями.Прыгнул дядя,и железо в карманах вместе с ним.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вложение 6128557


 Кусок читальни около арки Ланжерона?

----------


## Black_Shef

*Самый старый одесский дом изуродовал бутик*




> _Одесский краевед Олег Губарь возмущен тем, что фасад дома, известный одесситкам как «Два Карла» (на пересечении улиц Карла Маркса и карла Либкнехта (Греческой и Екатерининской)) пострадал от рестораторов._


 


> «Дом «Два Карла» чудом сохранился. Это старейший двухэтажный дом города. Так там под бутик взяли и вырезали фасадную стену – несущую конструкцию. Люди не понимают, чем они пользуются», - заявил краевед.


 http://www.*******/news/306040

----------


## Alexxua

Это фото было сделано на новенький "Зоркий" из новенького дома, на Мечникова 108. Сорри за качество, фото очень маленькое(((

----------


## grudinovker

это "Родина"?   



> Вложение 6134591
> Это фото было сделано на новенький "Зоркий" из новенького дома, на Мечникова 108. Сорри за качество, фото очень маленькое(((

----------


## Antique

> это "Родина"?


 Таки да! А, оказывается, доходный дом Гладковского приюта намеревались в будущем достроить - оставлены камни в брандмауэре и прорезаны проёмы дверей. Тогда бы здание получило симметричный фасад, то-то мне нынешний фасад казался нелогичным.

----------


## Trs

Если «Два Карла» — самый старый одесский дом, то что тогда с домом Феликса Дерибаса? Пилявский даёт, что «Два Карла» — 1825 год, а дом Дерибаса — 1798 с реконструкцией 1807 г.

----------


## mlch

> Если «Два Карла» — самый старый одесский дом, то что тогда с домом Феликса Дерибаса? Пилявский даёт, что «Два Карла» — 1825 год, а дом Дерибаса — 1798 с реконструкцией 1807 г.


 Губарь утверждает, 


> что у него есть документы, согласно которым дом упоминается в документах еще в 1795 году.


 Я, в общем, привык доверять Губарю. Хотя хотелось бы, конечно, увидеть эти документы.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Если «Два Карла» — самый старый одесский дом, то что тогда с домом Феликса Дерибаса? Пилявский даёт, что «Два Карла» — 1825 год, а дом Дерибаса — 1798 с реконструкцией 1807 г.


 Увы, В.И. Пилявский в данном вопросе не является непогрешимым источником, во многих случаях оказывается, что год постройки в справочнике - это год перестройки. Губарь наибольшее внимание уделяет именно первой половине ХІХ века. Конечно и Губаря бывают ошибки, но в данном случае я не вижу повода не доверять.

----------


## Trs

Ну, раз 1795 — то, наверное, 1825 — реконструкция из более раннего здания.

----------


## SaMoVar

Губарь сказал, что это самый старый ДВУХЭТАЖНЫЙ дом.

----------


## brassl

Полетел жеский диск. Фото людей уже было 1500, да  и других не меньше. Засим я в отпуске

----------


## Лысый0

> Полетел жеский диск. Фото людей уже было 1500, да  и других не меньше. Засим я в отпуске


 Сожалею... Восстановление дюже дорого... Давно было, но сейчас храню в 3-х местах... все равно иногда пропадает...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Бильярдная была правее и дальше. Это "Комната смеха" справа от каруселей и тир слева.


 А карусель на Карантинном (Чумном) кладбище - большевистский идеал размещения аттракционов.

----------


## Лысый0

> А карусель на Карантинном (Чумном) кладбище - большевистский идеал размещения аттракционов.


 Кто о чем, а голый о бане... Ты фашист?

----------


## Schock

С 19 августа 1818 г в Одессе было определено впредь ставить двухэтажные дома. А  самые старые на этом квартале- это подвалы поверх кот построены двухэтажные дома Там были греческие таверны со времен владычества турок  


> Губарь сказал, что это самый старый ДВУХЭТАЖНЫЙ дом.

----------


## Лысый0

> С 19 августа 1818 г в Одессе было определено впредь ставить двухэтажные дома. А  самые старые на этом квартале- это подвалы поверх кот построены двухэтажные дома Там были греческие таверны со времен владычества турок


 Источник?

----------


## ruslanyd

> С 19 августа 1818 г в Одессе было определено впредь ставить двухэтажные дома. А  самые старые на этом квартале- это подвалы поверх кот построены двухэтажные дома Там были греческие таверны со времен владычества турок


 На этом квартале, на сколько я помню, было татарское кладбище
В частности на месте 23-го дома по Екатериниской

----------


## Alexxua

А не 35-го, угол Жуковского? Могу ошибаться!
Где-то была карта?!

----------


## Лысый0

> А не 35-го, угол Жуковского? Могу ошибаться!
> Где-то была карта?!


 Не 35 дюже далеко. Оно было недалеко от площади...

----------


## brassl

> Сожалею... Восстановление дюже дорого... Давно было, но сейчас храню в 3-х местах... все равно иногда пропадает...


 Да и я в двух местах храню. Текущая работа за месяцев пять полетела. Основной Архив остался.

----------


## BIGBIG

По костям ходить нельзя у всех!!!


> Кто о чем, а голый о бане... Ты фашист?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Полетел жеский диск. Фото людей уже было 1500, да  и других не меньше. Засим я в отпуске


 А почему не используете облачное хранилище данных?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Кто о чем, а голый о бане... Ты фашист?


 Он не фашист, ему просто обидно что советская власть пренебрегла устоями человеческой культуры, которые складывались тысячелетиями, размещая увеселительные заведения на местах упокоения усопших.

----------


## Скрытик

Не хватает слов 
http://dumskaya.net/news/na-tamogennoj-ploschadi-postroyat-ogromnyj-torgo-026172/

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Не хватает слов 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/na-tamogennoj-ploschadi-postroyat-ogromnyj-torgo-026172/


 очередной беспредел кактуса

----------


## Лысый0

> Он не фашист, ему просто обидно что советская власть пренебрегла устоями человеческой культуры, которые складывались тысячелетиями, размещая увеселительные заведения на местах упокоения усопших.


 А тысячелетняя традиция топтаться по могилам и бухать на Проводах... Молчали бы уж...

----------


## Лысый0

> Не хватает слов 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/na-tamogennoj-ploschadi-postroyat-ogromnyj-torgo-026172/


 Как хорошо, что я вовремя умру...

----------


## TEKOM-Лизинг



----------


## Лысый0

"Свет прошлого озаряет нашу жизнь и выворачивает ее на изнанку..." (С)

----------


## феерический

> Не хватает слов 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/na-tamogennoj-ploschadi-postroyat-ogromnyj-torgo-026172/


 Так насколько я понял, речь идет не только о таможенной, но и о территории под тёщиным мостом?

----------


## VicTur

> А карусель на Карантинном (Чумном) кладбище - большевистский идеал размещения аттракционов.


 По глубине проникновения в суть вещей данное суждение не уступает другому известному тезису — о роли христианской крови в процессе приготовления мацы... Оба утверждения — примерно одного порядка и одного уровня достоверности.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот дореволюционный домовой номерной знак. Таких знаков я никогда не встречал. Их наверно полностью заменили на советский образец, с кругом снизу и номером отдела милиции.

----------


## Shipshin

> А вот дореволюционный домовой номерной знак. Таких знаков я никогда не встречал. Их наверно полностью заменили на советский образец, с кругом снизу и номером отдела милиции.


 
Это Николаевский бульвар?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> А тысячелетняя традиция топтаться по могилам и бухать на Проводах... Молчали бы уж...


 Я имел в виду данный факт в бывшем СССР конкретно. Он имел место быть.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это Николаевский бульвар?


 Нет, это Екатерининская площадь.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Это Николаевский бульвар?


 А что такое Николаевский бульвар?

----------


## ebreo

> А что такое Николаевский бульвар?


  ну видимо Приморский

----------


## Семирек

> ну видимо Приморский


 Да не видимо, а это историческое название Приморского бульвара!

----------


## ebreo

> Да не видимо, а это историческое название Приморского бульвара!


  ну если пошли восклицательные знаки-бульвар Николаевским стал после посещения Одессы князя Николая Николаевича, а как же он назывался до этого?

----------


## Antique

> ну если пошли восклицательные знаки-бульвар Николаевским стал после посещения Одессы князя Николая Николаевича, а как же он назывался до этого?


 На картах - Бульварная улица.

----------


## Лысый0

> Да не видимо, а это историческое название Приморского бульвара!


 Да, бульвар Фельдмана, комиссара полка М. Винницкого...

----------


## Лысый0

> На картах - Бульварная улица.


 А в народе...

----------


## BIGBIG

Бульваръ-он был,есть,и дай бог,будет!

----------


## Семирек

> Да, бульвар Фельдмана, комиссара полка М. Винницкого...


 Не, ну Фельдмана он стал уже при Советской власти, это понятно. А до революции именно Николаевский бульвар, а уж с какого года я не знаю...

----------


## Schock

В виде цитаты фраза , взята из книги Одесса- 19в  Хроника  Авторы Глушко, Щербакова стр 83 В7  
Это меня поразило, потому и запомнила...Про подвалы из того же Губаря 


> Источник?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> На картах - Бульварная улица.


 Бульварная улица это собственно сама улица с домами, а пешеходная зона с деревьями называлась Приморским а позднее Николаевским бульваром.

----------


## ebreo

> Бульварная улица это собственно сама улица с домами, а пешеходная зона с деревьями называлась Приморским а позднее Николаевским бульваром.


  упоминания "Приморский" как первоначальное название бульвара нигде не встречал.

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *Карта Одессы 1922*
Ох уж эти названия)))
Малая Арнаутская-Суворовская
Осипова-Ремесленная
Канатная-Полтавской Победы

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> упоминания "Приморский" как первоначальное название бульвара нигде не встречал.


 Майстровой утверждает, что это название появилось в 1831 году. По крайней мере, на плане 1855 года написано Приморский бульвар.

----------


## Screech

Одесса?http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_OJVttCUuYL...h45m14s217.png

----------


## malyutka_e

Сейчас дом №12 по Воронцовскрому переулку (бывш. доходный дом Бродской) оштукатурен и окрашен в какой-то серо-зеленый цвет. А в начале 20-го века его второй этаж между балконами не был покрыт штукатуркой а выглядел как почищенный дом на Качиньского, 5 или Когановский дом на Белинского, 4. Декоративно это выглядело очень привлекательно.

----------


## Гидрант

> Следует отметить также преобладающую в последнее время тенденцию одесских архитекторов создавать фасады из естественного камня без оштукатурки, применяясь при этом к местному материалу. Фасады из местных материалов, не предназначенные к оштукатурке, встречались и раньше: пионерами в этом случае следует считать строителей Католической церкви и дома барона Маса (на Екатерининской площади), но то были лишь единичные попытки. Более широкое применение эта мысль получила лишь в последние годы в общественных сооружениях. Таким образом, можно рассчитывать на то, что со временем в Одессе естественно выработается местный рациональный стиль, подобно тому, как в Киеве вырабатывается стиль для построек из кирпича


 ("Одесса 1794-1894 г.", раздел "Архитектура")

----------


## Antique

> Одесса?http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_OJVttCUuYL...h45m14s217.png


 Человек с киноаппаратом, Киев. Хотя архитекторы, которые строили это здание как раз одесские.




> Сейчас дом №12 по Воронцовскрому переулку (бывш. доходный дом Бродской) оштукатурен и окрашен в какой-то серо-зеленый цвет. А в начале 20-го века его второй этаж между балконами не был покрыт штукатуркой а выглядел как почищенный дом на Качиньского, 5 или Когановский дом на Белинского, 4. Декоративно это выглядело очень привлекательно.


 Да, помню, Шейнс в книге "Одесса 1794-1894 г." писал , что это здание не оштукатурено.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Сейчас дом №12 по Воронцовскрому переулку (бывш. доходный дом Бродской) оштукатурен и окрашен в какой-то серо-зеленый цвет. А в начале 20-го века его второй этаж между балконами не был покрыт штукатуркой а выглядел как почищенный дом на Качиньского, 5 или Когановский дом на Белинского, 4. Декоративно это выглядело очень привлекательно.


 Всё бы хорошо и мне тоже нравятся такие здания, но жизнь не оштукатуренного известняка очень сильно укорачивается. Его основная причина разрушения - мороз. Количество циклов замерзания/размораживания воды, которую известняк с большим удовольствием впитывает, до состояния, когда он теряет свои прочностные свойства, колеблется, всего-то, в пределах первых сотен раз, в зависимости от его типа. Штукатурка отодвигает глубину промерзания кладки

Еще намного лучше с этой задачей справляется пенопласт для наружного утепления домов, который может практически исключить промерзание стены и её разрушение под воздействием температур

----------


## SaMoVar

Есть специальные растворы, которые гидроизолируют неоштукатуренный известняк (Кирха).

----------


## Antique

> Всё бы хорошо и мне тоже нравятся такие здания, но жизнь не оштукатуренного известняка очень сильно укорачивается. Его основная причина разрушения - мороз. Количество циклов замерзания/размораживания воды, которую известняк с большим удовольствием впитывает, до состояния, когда он теряет свои прочностные свойства, колеблется, всего-то, в пределах первых сотен раз, в зависимости от его типа. Штукатурка отодвигает глубину промерзания кладки


 100 лет они по крайней мере продержались и фасады не выглядят уж такими разбитыми. На Гагарина / Канатной были три неоштукатуренных здания, а сейчас только два. Один из корпусов когановских дешёвых квартир оштукатурили, а толку? Соседний чувствует себя хорошо и без штукатурки.

----------


## Dasha2304

Дорогие одесситы) кто может помочь? Хочу посмотреть ваш город) нужна помощь)) Расскажите чем куда доехать и что стоит посмотреть! Напиишите мно пожалуйста! Буду очень благодарна! http://vk.com/id124684937

----------


## Спокойствие

> Дорогие одесситы) кто может помочь? Хочу посмотреть ваш город) нужна помощь)) Расскажите чем куда доехать и что стоит посмотреть! Напиишите мно пожалуйста! Буду очень благодарна! http://vk.com/id124684937


 http://link.ac/vrY9

----------


## grudinovker

такое было?) оркестр "Гамбринус" 1910 года, слева направо: баянист Константин Вересковский, Александр Певзнер-Сашка-скрипач, пианист Игнат Вересковский [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## brassl

Яшка Музыкант. Нет не было. Спасибо

----------


## grudinovker

а там был еще и Яшка?) я знаю только за Сашку) сегодня узнала и за Осика)  http://www.blatata.com/biografii/bio02/9224-osip-brover.html 



> Яшка Музыкант. Нет не было. Спасибо

----------


## brassl

Конечно Сашка. Чего то меня занесло

----------


## ruslanyd

> 100 лет они по крайней мере продержались и фасады не выглядят уж такими разбитыми. На Гагарина / Канатной были три неоштукатуренных здания, а сейчас только два. Один из корпусов когановских дешёвых квартир оштукатурили, а толку? Соседний чувствует себя хорошо и без штукатурки.


 Наверно, потому и хорошо, что 



> Есть специальные растворы, которые гидроизолируют неоштукатуренный известняк (Кирха).


 Или еще не отжили свой ресурс
Чудес-то не бывает, к сожалению или к счастью  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Наверно, потому и хорошо, что


 Сейчас то есть, но вот сто лет назад может и не было. Однако известняковые блоки выбирались наилучшего качества и тщательно шлифовались, что уменьшало количество пор. Я идел неоштукатуренные здания из низкокачественного материала, те действительно расползаются.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Сейчас то есть, но вот сто лет назад может и не было. Однако известняковые блоки выбирались наилучшего качества и тщательно шлифовались, что уменьшало количество пор. Я идел неоштукатуренные здания из низкокачественного материала, те действительно расползаются.


 Если не использовать гидроизоляцию, то лучшее качество камня лишь замедляет разрушение, но не останавливает его.
Шлифовка, если о ней вообще можно говорить применительно к нашему известняку-ракушечнику, на его гигроскопичность абсолютно никак не повлияет. Шлифовка не станет гидроизоляцией, поэтому камень вберёт в себя воды в меру своей гигроскопичности

----------


## BIGBIG

Где это место?

----------


## Trs

У Привоза, напротив входа на кладбище. Дом слева — Старопортофранковская, 143.

----------


## grudinovker

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Serho

Может кто подскажет где могла находиться  часовня католического архиепископа. У Ю.И.Крашевского, посетившего Одессу в 1842 году есть описание. что здание рядом с часовней - у моря, за зданием есть сад(огород) и справа видны дворец Воронцова с галереей и колонада, далее бульвар. а слева вид на порт и побережье. на втором этаже балкон с видом на море. Сначало оно принадлежало Архиепископу, потом его выкупил Потоцкий, потом Алекс. Потоцкий его прогулял - оно перешло город и попало снова к Архиепископу. И все это находится напротив практической гавани.

----------


## Serho

Два герба, размеров вдвое больше,  сохранились на ограде моста, через Канаву. Правда  чугуную ограду и перила по кускам сбивают и к гербам уже подобрались



> Перевёрнутую пентаграмму у Пушкина на Приморском все видели и истории про неё знают, наверно, но недавно я обратил внимание на тыльной стороне памятника на герб с двуглавым орлом и коронами. Что-то я этот нюанс упустил 
> Как он выжил во время коммунизма или не выжил, но был восстановлен после, или его вообще раньше не было?
> 
> Вот он пару недель назад

----------


## malyutka_e

> Может кто подскажет где могла находиться  часовня католического архиепископа. У Ю.И.Крашевского, посетившего Одессу в 1842 году есть описание. что здание рядом с часовней - у моря, за зданием есть сад(огород) и справа видны дворец Воронцова с галереей и колонада, далее бульвар. а слева вид на порт и побережье. на втором этаже балкон с видом на море. Сначало оно принадлежало Архиепископу, потом его выкупил Потоцкий, потом Алекс. Потоцкий его прогулял - оно перешло город и попало снова к Архиепископу. И все это находится напротив практической гавани.


 *Вот описание этого дома из сочинения Олимпиады Петровны Шишкиной, посетившей Одессу в 1845 году:
*Мы имѣли честь познакомиться со здѣшнимъ архіепископомъ Гавріиломъ, искуснымъ строителемъ и хозяиномъ. Маленькая домовая церковь его можетъ служить образцомъ. Иконостасъ обложенъ мѣдными, посеребренными листами съ золочеными украшеніями, и вмѣсто обыковенныхъ колоннъ матовыя, серебряныя пальмы, обвитыя вызолоченными гирляндами, соединяющими густыя пальмовыя вершины. Стѣны обиты краснымъ сукномъ, въ ростъ человѣческій, что очень нарядно и спокойно для богомольцевъ, которые могугь тутъ прислоняться, не опасаясь испортить стѣну, или отъ нее простудиться. Въ верху легкая живопись дикаго цвѣта, изображаетъ Преображеніе Господне, и разныя притчи Евангельскія. — Жаль, что не удалось въ этой церкви отслушать обѣдню!

Огромныя, бѣлыя акаціи защищаютъ архіерейскій домъ отъ морскихъ вѣтровъ, которые бываютъ здѣсь чрезвычайно сильны, и отъ нихъ поднимается густая, тонкая пыль, очень вредная зрѣнію. По счастію, при насъ погода была тихая и почти не было пыли, однако и отъ малаго ея количества, или отъ яркости солнца мнѣ было тяжело глазамъ, а у Настасьи Петровны они долго послѣ болѣли. — Деревянная лѣстница въ архіерейскомъ домѣ, сдѣланная при нынѣшнемъ архіепископѣ, замѣчательной красоты. Особенно пріятно видѣть въ здѣшнемъ городѣ, гдѣ такъ много иностранцевъ, отличный порядокъ и вкусъ въ жилищѣ православнаго архіерея. — Обширный садъ также свидѣтельствуетъ попечительность и дѣятельность Владыки, и изъ него можно съ полнымъ удовольствіемъ любоваться прелестными видами. Съ правой стороны практической гавани рисуются, на выдавшемся въ море, усаженномъ деревьями высокомъ берегу домъ и бесѣдка князя Воронцова, съ лѣвой домъ и садъ Л. А. Нарышкина. Цѣлый бы день пробыла здѣсь. — Но запахъ съ лимана очень противенъ, и если правда, какъ увѣряютъ, что онъ здоровъ, не скоро можно къ нему привыкнуть.

Владыко замѣтилъ мнѣ, что берегъ у него въ саду, какъ и вообще въ Одессѣ, наполненъ раковинами, что многихъ заставляетъ думать, что онъ былъ нѣкогда подъ водою, и что море мало по малу отступило и опало.—Я объ этомъ читала, но на мѣстѣ кажется невѣроятно, чтобы когда нибудь море достигало такъ высоко, особенно не хочется вѣрить потому, что утверждающіе это иностранные путешественники прибавляютъ, что основаніе Одессы очень непрочно. Но въ Парижѣ дворецъ Люксембургскій и весь многолюдный кварталъ святаго Якова стоятъ надъ древними каменоломнями (catacombes) и не проваливаются: можно надѣяться, что плотно лежащія раковины менѣе опасны, нежели подземныя галереи, убранныя костями человѣческими.*А располагалось это здание там, где было нижнее архиерейское подворье, т. е. под верхним (читай под ювелирной фабрикой).*

----------


## malyutka_e

> На картах - Бульварная улица.


  На карте 1855 года она называется Бульварная набережная.

----------


## malyutka_e

А мостов на 1855 год было 16.

----------


## Serho

Это не Стурдзовский. Стурдзовский и Обсерваторный лежат в одной горизонтали, а здесь явный спуск. №9 действительно похож на Стурдзовский. Только слева должен бвть забор Дома Магнера, а здесь одноэтажная постройка. Справа нет здания стоящего внутри двора. И башенка вендиспансера не очень похожа. 


> На №13 В конце улицы виден трамвай. №8  похожа на стык улиц Обсерваторный и Стурдзовского переулка (Веры Инбер) со стороны Черноморской.

----------


## Antique

> Может кто подскажет где могла находиться  часовня католического архиепископа. У Ю.И.Крашевского, посетившего Одессу в 1842 году есть описание. что здание рядом с часовней - у моря, за зданием есть сад(огород) и справа видны дворец Воронцова с галереей и колонада, далее бульвар. а слева вид на порт и побережье. на втором этаже балкон с видом на море. Сначало оно принадлежало Архиепископу, потом его выкупил Потоцкий, потом Алекс. Потоцкий его прогулял - оно перешло город и попало снова к Архиепископу. И все это находится напротив практической гавани.


 Это должно быть возле дома на Софиевской, №7, который отобрали у Потоцкого после неудачного Польского восстания.

----------


## Serho

Большое спасибо. Возможно башенка в Швейцарской долине, которую позже украсили портретами вождей, это остатки часовни. Мой архиепископ католический. Может за два года, что-то поменялось. Жаль, что нет воспоминаний о доме Л.А. Нарышкина.  в 1845 его назвают еще домом Нарышкина

----------


## Serho

Через Канаву два, а гербы на мосту по  Полицейской


> А мостов на 1855 год было 16.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Два герба, размеров вдвое больше,  сохранились на ограде моста, через Канаву. Правда  чугуную ограду и перила по кускам сбивают и к гербам уже подобрались


 Спасибо!
Сколько ни акцентируешься на деталях в повседневной жизни, а они всё ускользают  :smileflag: 
Удивительно, что эти атрибуты пережили коммунизм

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо!
> Сколько ни акцентируешься на деталях в повседневной жизни, а они всё ускользают 
> Удивительно, что эти атрибуты пережили коммунизм


 Есть ещё герб на Станции скорой медицинской помощи,  который тоже оказался нетронутым.

На здании Мировых судей есть два столпа закона, то есть императорские короны на колоннах с надписью "законъ".

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Раньше в Одессе мостов было намного больше. Вот я где-то читал, что на углу Ланжероновской и Горсада был мост через Гаванную, который потом просто засыпали.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это не Стурдзовский. Стурдзовский и Обсерваторный лежат в одной горизонтали, а здесь явный спуск. №9 действительно похож на Стурдзовский. Только слева должен бвть забор Дома Магнера, а здесь одноэтажная постройка. Справа нет здания стоящего внутри двора. И башенка вендиспансера не очень похожа.


 Не забывайте, что с тех пор прошло почти 100 лет ! Вендиспансера тогда тоже не было. А потом была война, советская эпоха и постсоветское время - самое дикое по уничтожению Старой Одессы. Мало что сохранилось...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Раньше в Одессе мостов было намного больше. Вот я где-то читал, что на углу Ланжероновской и Горсада был мост через Гаванную, который потом просто засыпали.


 Читай пост  #22778. Есть желающие перечислить все мосты ?

----------


## kafkastr

> Раньше в Одессе мостов было намного больше. Вот я где-то читал, что на углу Ланжероновской и Горсада был мост через Гаванную, который потом просто засыпали.


 http://odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/mosti.html Это немножко о мостах.

----------


## malyutka_e

На этом сайте есть дословная выдержка из В. А. Чарнецкого:*"По-видимому, первым крупным мостом в Одессе был деревянный мост через Карантинную балку"*. Но автор не указан и фраза выдается за свою. Обидно за одного из лучших краеведов.
И что-то мало мостов они насчитали.

----------


## Antique

> На этом сайте есть дословная выдержка из В. А. Чарнецкого:*"По-видимому, первым крупным мостом в Одессе был деревянный мост через Карантинную балку"*. Но автор не указан и фраза выдается за свою. Обидно за одного из лучших краеведов.
> И что-то мало мостов они насчитали.


 Этот сайт с нарушением авторских прав размещает целые статьи, причём часто авторство не подписано.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот этот первый мост. Крепости уже нет.

----------


## Antique

> Вот этот первый мост. Крепости уже нет.


 Мост ли это? Если это крепость ,то вероятно на карте изображён землянной вал, а в валу сооружали либо ворота 9тоннель) либо прорезали вал (если крепость теряла оборонное значение). Если это ров, то тогда на рисунке изображено два пандуса.

----------


## SaMoVar

Это ров Порто-Франко.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это ров Порто-Франко.


 Ров порто-франко проходил в совсем другом месте. Это же центр города.

----------


## Лысый0

> Вот этот первый мост. Крепости уже нет.


 Как то не понял пространственно... Объясните дураку.... Плз...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мост ли это? Если это крепость ,то вероятно на карте изображён землянной вал, а в валу сооружали либо ворота (тоннель) либо прорезали вал (если крепость теряла оборонное значение). Если это ров, то тогда на рисунке изображено два пандуса.


 На карте 1855 года этот мост называется "Крепостной" и обозначен буквой "Р". Убедитесь сами.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Как то не понял пространственно... Объясните дураку.... Плз...


 Вот эта карта. Это район парка и Михайловской церкви. Парк еще не заложен.

----------


## Antique

> На карте 1855 года этот мост называется "Крепостной" и обозначен буквой "Р". Убедитесь сами.


 Да, действительно. Странно конечно он обозначен.

----------


## SaMoVar

Ага, выходит это ров крепости.

----------


## Пушкин

> На этом сайте есть дословная выдержка из В. А. Чарнецкого:*"По-видимому, первым крупным мостом в Одессе был деревянный мост через Карантинную балку"*. Но автор не указан и фраза выдается за свою. Обидно за одного из лучших краеведов.
> И что-то мало мостов они насчитали.


  А потом он стал Строгановским?

----------


## Пушкин

> Раньше в Одессе мостов было намного больше. Вот я где-то читал, что на углу Ланжероновской и Горсада был мост через Гаванную, который потом просто засыпали.


  более двадцати, можно посчитать при желании...

----------


## Пушкин

> Как здесь кто-то на форуме уже говорил, - "Любите Одессу в себе, а не себя в Одессе".


  Моя фраза - "Любите не себя в Одессе, а Одессу в себе. Если её там нет, то впитывайте, абсорбируйте и надеюсь со временем начнёте понимать. А пока дышите просоленным воздухом и радуйтесь жизни"  - отрывок из моего эссе об одесском юморе...

----------


## malyutka_e

> более двадцати, можно посчитать при желании...


 Это вы погорячились, батенька !

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Вот эта карта. Это район парка и Михайловской церкви. Парк еще не заложен.


 Хорошо видно, что мост находится почти напротив башни карантина с 7-арочной стеной, чуть ближе к Маразлиевской.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вопрос к Brassl.Такое было?
Вопрос: что это за летняя колония?

----------


## Пушкин

Да, и к стати за юмор - всем хорошего настроения и с праздником!!! :smileflag:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Lk8oMX9U78

----------


## grudinovker

Общество санаторных колоний, существует с 1895 г. Ежегодно устраивает летнюю колонию в известном своим прекрасным воздухом селе Люстдорфе на 130 еврейских детей, обнаруживающих признаки туберкулеза. Бюджет 6000 руб.; из коробочного сбора около 800 руб. 



> Вопрос к Brassl.Такое было?
> Вопрос: что это за летняя колония?

----------


## grudinovker

пысы: было-было, и не такое было)    



> Вопрос к Brassl.Такое было?
> Вопрос: что это за летняя колония?

----------


## Лысый0

Может кто не видел?
http://tanyacher.livejournal.com/14685.html

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Простите за оффтоп... только сейчас обнаружил комментарии форумчан к добавлению репутации. Всем огромное спасибо!  :smileflag:

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> http://odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/mosti.html Это немножко о мостах.


 Ссылка супер! Спасибо!

----------


## brassl

> Вопрос к Brassl.Такое было?
> Вопрос: что это за летняя колония?


 Первое фото вот
Второго и третьего вида не было.
А вот четвертый вид знаком очень, но навскидку в Архиве найти не могу.

----------


## grudinovker

четвёртое, если что, это Базарная, почти угол Канатной)  в своё время искала  долго люки их производства) на данный момент уцелел вроде один, напротив "Антошки"   сейчас поищу фоту 


> Первое фото вот
> Второго и третьего вида не было.
> А вот четвертый вид знаком очень, но навскидку в Архиве найти не могу.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Может кто не видел?
> http://tanyacher.livejournal.com/14685.html


 На доме Навроцкого заметны часы. Так ли это? Зачем их сняли? Они украшали город.

----------


## mlch

> На доме Навроцкого заметны часы. Так ли это? Зачем их сняли? Они украшали город.


 Не вижу их ни на одной послереволюционной фотографии. Подозреваю, что они пали жертвой гражданской войны.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не вижу их ни на одной послереволюционной фотографии. Подозреваю, что они пали жертвой гражданской войны.


 Мне нравится сама постановка вопроса - зачем? Прямо по тому анекдоту - кому они мешали?

----------


## malyutka_e

Все, что осталось от фуникулера санатория им. Чкалова...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Все, что осталось от фуникулера санатория им. Чкалова...


 Вы про лифт, или был ещё и фуникулёр??

----------


## mlch

> Вы про лифт, или был ещё и фуникулёр??


 Он про лифт.  :smileflag:  Фуникулера там никогда не было.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Он про лифт.  Фуникулера там никогда не было.


 Фуникулера никогда не было, а теперь и лифта никогда не будет :smileflag:

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Он про лифт.  Фуникулера там никогда не было.


 Точно "Он", а не "она"?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> четвёртое, если что, это Базарная, почти угол Канатной)  в своё время искала  долго люки их производства) на данный момент уцелел вроде один, напротив "Антошки"   сейчас поищу фоту


 В старых домах сохранились, наверняка, и чугунные внутренниелестницы "Общества "Труд" - оттуда. Нужно искать. Где видел, теперь не помню.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Точно "Он", а не "она"?


 У вас со зрением все в порядке ? А то есть клиника Филатова. Рекомендую.

----------


## malyutka_e

Обратите внимание на верхнюю часть над входом. Оригинальный декор уничтожен, вместо него какая-то хрень с пустыми гербами.

----------


## Jorjic

> У вас со зрением все в порядке ? А то есть клиника Филатова. Рекомендую.


 Если Вы сменили пол, то в чем другие виноваты?

----------


## brassl

Вот так из-за пустяка начинаются войны между государствами  :smileflag:  
Jorjic хотел сказать что под Вашей авой в графе пол, слетел мужской на женский.

----------


## mlch

> У вас со зрением все в порядке ? А то есть клиника Филатова. Рекомендую.


 Вообще-то у Вас указан пол - "женский" Вполне можно начать сомневаться.  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

В графе "Пол" следует писать "паркетный"

----------


## malyutka_e

Так что же насчет поста  #22820 ? То, что сейчас над главным входом какая-то поздняя подделка, понятно. А что  было в оригинале,  у Бернардацци ?

----------


## malyutka_e

А кто помнит бронзовые ручки в виде драконов на дверях филармонии со стороны Пушкинской? Даже румыны их не украли, а наши - умыкнули на цветной металл. Может у кого-нибудь сохранилась их фотография ?

----------


## Vitali P

Нашел у мамы ещё один буклет-раскладушку 58 года издания из 18 фотографий  со стандартным набором Одесских видов и санаториев. Вопрос наверное к brassl и Скрытик- было ли такое в архиве? Я не нашел. Чертовщина какая-то. Не могу фото вставить!

----------


## SaMoVar

Выкладывайте, хуже не будет)))

----------


## Vitali P

> Выкладывайте, хуже не будет)))


  Не получается, не знаю почему.

----------


## Vitali P

Вот такая фотография на обложке.

----------


## Olgold

а  вот, почему  молчим  о деревьях  и   других   неотъемлемых условиях  существования  нашего  любимого города?! вот  например,  супермаркет  / торговый  ц. на  среднефонтанской нещадно  уничтожает зеленые насаждения.  неужели уничтожив    несколько  многолетних  деревьев  на территории  стоянки  им  стало  легче  дышать?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Не получается, не знаю почему.


 Попробуйте http://hostingkartinok.com

----------


## malyutka_e

Из дебрей интернета. Рисунок Вахренова. Еврейский погром 1871 года. Это один рисунок или это серия ? Кто-то в курсе ?

----------


## grudinovker

было несколько, вот еще  [IMG]http://[/IMG]




> Из дебрей интернета. Рисунок Вахренова. Еврейский погром 1871 года. Это один рисунок или это серия ? Кто-то в курсе ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Это Все ? Не густо. Их было примерно 15-16.

----------


## grudinovker

это всё, что смогла найти оперативно. Вам бы к  Дроздовскому  


> Это Все ? Не густо. Их было примерно 15-16.

----------


## malyutka_e

> это всё, что смогла найти оперативно. Вам бы к  Дроздовскому


 Очень сомневаюсь, что у него есть. У него, вообще, многого нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

Все они из коллекции Андрея Ивановича Посохова.

----------


## grudinovker

эти два изображения -из его коллекции, правда, не сами картины, а репродукции Мигурского 


> Очень сомневаюсь, что у него есть. У него, вообще, многого нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

> эти два изображения -из его коллекции, правда, не сами картины, а репродукции Мигурского


 Я так понимаю, что у него *копии* репродукций.

----------


## grudinovker

не знаю,  изображение взяла тут: http://www.moria.hut1.ru/ru/almanah_03/01_04.htm



> Я так понимаю, что у него *копии* репродукций.

----------


## malyutka_e

Нашел еще одну !

----------


## Antique

> В старых домах сохранились, наверняка, и чугунные внутренниелестницы "Общества "Труд" - оттуда. Нужно искать. Где видел, теперь не помню.


 Сохранились конечно же. Но только на малом количестве лестниц имеется рекламный оттиск.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Нашел еще одну !


 Новый базар громят.

----------


## grudinovker

грустные страницы истории... 


> Нашел еще одну !

----------


## VicTur

> Все они из коллекции Андрея Ивановича Посохова.


 Сколько лет этому Андрею Посохову, о котором вы говорите? А то со мной учился парень по имени Андрей Посохов.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Сколько лет этому Андрею Посохову, о котором вы говорите? А то со мной учился парень по имени Андрей Посохов.


 Это человек из раньшего времени. Ему сейчас , как минимум, 150 лет.

----------


## Antique

> Это человек из раньшего времени. Ему, как минимум, 150 лет.


 Это тот самый чиновник, что жил в Отраде?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это тот самый чиновник, что жил в Отраде?


 Может быть.

----------


## OMF

На минутку вернусь в тему чтобы сказать, что я выложил на свой сайт "Одесса на колесах" *мои собственные* предложения по развитию транспорта в Генплане города. Это не для обсуждения (я из этой темы как участник вышел), а возможно для донесения предложений до соответствующих органов (не тех, о каких вы подумали ). Мне это затруднительно, как с географической, так и с организационно-временнОй точки зрения. Спасибо.

Ссылка вот: Проект Генплана

----------


## victor.odessa

Может быть от Херсонского сквера, а не от Сахарного завода?
3. Рельсовый транспорт.
3.3. Постройка новых линий по сетке улиц предусмотренной Генпланом
Линия от Сахарного з-да до Хаджибейского лимана с использованием/реконструкцией существующей линии по Хаджибейской дороге (замена трамвая 20).

----------


## Fobosov

231

----------


## OMF

> Может быть от Херсонского сквера, а не от Сахарного завода?
> 3. Рельсовый транспорт.
> 3.3. Постройка новых линий по сетке улиц предусмотренной Генпланом
> Линия от Сахарного з-да до Хаджибейского лимана с использованием/реконструкцией существующей линии по Хаджибейской дороге (замена трамвая 20).


 Не хотел обсуждать здесь, но отвечу.

От Сахарного - новая линия, про маршруты я не говорю. С линии СТ переход на обычную линию - обычное дело (вспомните Волгоград с его 9-м трамваем). К тому же это дело далекого будущего. Это же относится и к следующему параграфу - я не знаю, как разрулится узел у Пересыпских мостов и на пересечении "Север-Юг" и "Хаджибей-2". Но если в той части Усатова все же нужен трамвай, то от Республиканской до лимана используется старая линия.

Ко всем остальным, просьба: хотите обсуждать, обсуждайте на здоровье, но я не смогу давать пояснений, даже в личку. Дело в том, что до конца мая я буду в постоянных разъездах и практически без возможности посещать форум.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не хотел обсуждать здесь, но отвечу.
> 
> От Сахарного - новая линия, про маршруты я не говорю. С линии СТ переход на обычную линию - обычное дело (вспомните Волгоград с его 9-м трамваем). К тому же это дело далекого будущего. Это же относится и к следующему параграфу - я не знаю, как разрулится узел у Пересыпских мостов и на пересечении "Север-Юг" и "Хаджибей-2". Но если в той части Усатова все же нужен трамвай, то от Республиканской до лимана используется старая линия.
> 
> Ко всем остальным, просьба: хотите обсуждать, обсуждайте на здоровье, но я не смогу давать пояснений, даже в личку. Дело в том, что до конца мая я буду в постоянных разъездах и практически без возможности посещать форум.


 Понял, спасибо.

----------


## Скрытик

Софиевскую 9 уже практически закончили. Меня только смущает "непопадание" цвета первого этажа с остальными. Или верхние выгорели, или так было задумано.

----------


## Киров

Хорошо сделанное деграде...мне нравится.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Софиевскую 9 уже практически закончили. Меня только смущает "непопадание" цвета первого этажа с остальными. Или верхние выгорели, или так было задумано.


 Это стандартный прем окраски многоэтажных зданий. Цвет цокольного этажа делается темнее и ли насыщеннее для создания зрительной устойчивости здания. Верхняя же часть кажется более воздушной и легкой. Эдакая цветовая архитектоника. Обратите внимание на другие здания - там то же самое.

----------


## SaMoVar

Получилось красиво, но окна(((

----------


## Antique

Интересно, это первоначальный цвет здания или как на Екатерининской площади? Меня ещё смущает цвет кирпича на соседнем доме - кирпич какой-то бледный, неужели поверх аутентичного кирпича новый слой выложили?

----------


## grudinovker

вопрос: кто-нибудь знает, кто "держал" это фотоателье? [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Almond

А внизу не владелец ателье указан?

----------


## grudinovker

не знаю, поэтому и спрашиваю, а А.И.Кюльйе (который внизу)  не упоминался ни Красновой, ни Дроздовским   


> А внизу не владелец ателье указан?

----------


## brassl

А.И. Кюльпе - это литограф который делал паспарту (Он же делал для Новороссийской фотографии, О. Вайнштейна). Владельца не знаю.

----------


## grudinovker

ооооо, это уже ближе к делу))))) вопрос тогда еще один : Вайнштенов, занимающихся фотографией, было несколько, и , я так понимаю, вы говорите за этого, который Осип?    [IMG][/IMG]   а где за это дело можно почитать?))))) ну, о том, что Кюльпе сотрудничал с Вайнштейном? это где-то упоминается? зараннее спасибо))))))))  


> А.И. Кюльпе - это литограф который делал паспарту (Он же делал для Новороссийской фотографии, О. Вайнштейна). Владельца не знаю.

----------


## brassl

Вот тут то же литограф - Кюльпе

----------


## grudinovker

пс насчет того, кем там именно трудился сам Кюльпе, литографом, фотографом, а может быть, вообще не трудился, а был владельцем или совладельцем-не суть важно)  а вот если там замешан Вайнштейн, то мне это очччччень интересно)  я просто пытаюсь узнать,  имеет  ли это фотоателье  "Рафаэль" какие-то еврейские "корни" , и если там таки где-то есть Вайнштейн, а тем более , в "партнёрах", то лично этого мне вполне достаточно)))))  
кстати, может быть, я что-то пытаюсь притянуть за уши, но на Садовой был , цитирую:"Торговый дом Кюльпе, осуществлявший оптовые поставки и розничную торговлю аптекарскими товарами, хирургическими инструментами, перевязочными материалами, только входившими в обиход бритвами, фотоаппаратами, прочее и прочее."...   и здесь Кюльпе, и там Кюльпе, и фотоаппараты упоминаются) хотя, возможно, я и пытаюсь что-то за уши притянуть) в любом случае, жду все возможные версии и спасибо всем, кто откликнется)))))))))))))))))))))


> А.И. Кюльпе - это литограф который делал паспарту (Он же делал для Новороссийской фотографии, О. Вайнштейна). Владельца не знаю.

----------


## grudinovker

о, у меня такая есть))))) а Кюльпе снизу я не рассмотрела... то есть он им просто всем паспарту делал? 


> Вот тут то же литограф - Кюльпе

----------


## brassl

> о, у меня такая есть))))) а Кюльпе снизу я не рассмотрела... то есть он им просто всем паспарту делал?


  Да, делал паспарту. И еще есть если поискать.

----------


## Antique

> то есть он им просто всем паспарту делал?


 Продавал фотобумагу с паспарту заказчика.

----------


## grudinovker

спасибо большое)))) а не знаете, случайно, кто может знать за владельца этого самого "Рафаэля"?)  или кто там трудился? 


> Да, делал паспарту. И еще есть если поискать.

----------


## Milkaway

> В старых домах сохранились, наверняка, и чугунные внутренниелестницы "Общества "Труд" - оттуда. Нужно искать. Где видел, теперь не помню.


 v sanatorij Gorkogo zaglianite - staruju plitku skoro mogut pomenijat!!!!

----------


## Скрытик

> Интересно, это первоначальный цвет здания или как на Екатерининской площади? Меня ещё смущает цвет кирпича на соседнем доме - кирпич какой-то бледный, неужели поверх аутентичного кирпича новый слой выложили?


  Это Софиевская 11? 
Похоже на огнеупорный кирпич по цвету.

----------


## Antique

> Это Софиевская 11? 
> Похоже на огнеупорный кирпич по цвету.


 Да, №11.

----------


## Скрытик

Там странная ситуация была. Когда начали реставрацию, замазали кирпичи какой-то шпаклевкой. Я вообще подумал, что собираются оштукатурить. Потом, уже прошлым летом, ее счистили, может хотели подчеркнуть фактуру кирпича?

----------


## Antique

> Там странная ситуация была. Когда начали реставрацию, замазали кирпичи какой-то шпаклевкой. Я вообще подумал, что собираются оштукатурить. Потом, уже прошлым летом, ее счистили, может хотели подчеркнуть фактуру кирпича?


 Если так, то мне кажется что эти швы долго не продержаться. По идее обычный кирпич не должен терять цвет, но может в данном случае он в пыли. Я тоже помню, что его штукатурили, хорошо, что таки одумались.

----------


## klerikal

Меня интересует вопрос, что это за сооружения на крышах домов?

----------


## malyutka_e

Деревянные солнечные батареи XIX века :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Или мне кажется, или форумные часы отстают на час.

----------


## klerikal

> Деревянные солнечные батареи XIX века


 Я тоже так подумал  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Меня интересует вопрос, что это за сооружения на крышах домов?


 Это похоже на защитное сооружение, прикрывающее на зиму стекла световых колодцев. На лето их, естественно, открывали. Правда, на второй фотографии они как-то странно нависают над фасадом.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Явно люки световых колодцев

----------


## SaMoVar

Похоже на то, что фонари летом открывались по принципу теплиц.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Похоже на то, что фонари летом открывались по принципу теплиц.


 Речь идет не об открывании фонарей. Их конструкция этого не предусматривает. Речь о защите их в зимнее время.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Речь идет не об открывании фонарей. Их конструкция этого не предусматривает. Речь о защите их в зимнее время.


 Чертовски интересно, как данное сооружение вело себя во время сильных ветров. Не срывало ли? Судя по всему парусность огромная, да и постоянная вибрация. Ходуном должна была ходить вся крыша.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Речь идет не об открывании фонарей. Их конструкция этого не предусматривает. Речь о защите их в зимнее время.


 Может быть в настоящее время конструкция "упрощена".

----------


## Antique

> Явно люки световых колодцев


 Какие световые колодцы? Это же очень старые здания, там и подъездов наверняка нет.

Напоминает солярий.

----------


## Скрытик

> Какие световые колодцы? Это же очень старые здания, там и подъездов наверняка нет.
> 
> Напоминает солярий.


 А при чем тут световые колодцы к подъездам?

----------


## Antique

> А при чем тут световые колодцы к подъездам?


 А что же тогда освещать?

----------


## Скрытик

> А что же тогда освещать?


  Глухие комнаты, как правило кухни. Есть почти во всех старых домах, правда уже часто "занятые" (((

----------


## malyutka_e

> Глухие комнаты, как правило кухни. Есть почти во всех старых домах, правда уже часто "занятые" (((


 Вы посмотрите внимательно на фото. Какие кухни и сортиры ? Только лестничные клетки.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Меня интересует вопрос, что это за сооружения на крышах домов?


 на 2-х этажке и в наши дни световой фонарь




а по этой фото видна над парадной 2-х скатная кровля

http://aerophoto.com.ua/odessa360.html

----------


## Antique

> Глухие комнаты, как правило кухни. Есть почти во всех старых домах, правда уже часто "занятые" (((


 Насколько я знаю обічно такие помещения никак не освещались. Световые колодцы для освещения смежных внутренних помещений использовались в редких нестандартных случаях. На весь город их возможно наберётся несколько десятков, но в то же время в масштабах цента это песчинка на побережье. Также возможен вариант со световыми шахтами в брандмауэрах, но это же явно не тот случай. К тому же в старых галерейных флигелях не было таких сложностей, это в конце ХІХ века начали изощрятся с планировками. Соответственно световые шахты должны были бы наблюдаться на многоэтажных доходниках.  И потом многие помещения без естественного света обязаны перепланировкам советского времени.




> Вы посмотрите внимательно на фото. Какие кухни и сортиры ? Только лестничные клетки.


 Верхнее освещение подъездов использовалось при центральном расположении подъезда, что ни в одном из случаев не наблюдается. Большинство конструкций на фото располагаются над помещениями, которые и так хорошо освещаются окнами выходящими на улицу.

----------


## Скрытик

> Насколько я знаю обічно такие помещения никак не освещались. Световые колодцы для освещения смежных внутренних помещений использовались в редких нестандартных случаях.


  Не только для освещения. Возможно для вентиляции. У меня в доме на на Торговой 5 есть как минимум 2 колодца. И это именно глухие комнаты. У знакомого на Конной 6 тоже колодец. На Торговой в фасадной парадной есть "второй свет" - это стеклянная крыша, но она крытая и никакого отношения к таким сооружениям не имеет.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вы посмотрите внимательно на фото. Какие кухни и сортиры ? Только лестничные клетки.


  А почему лестничные клетки должны быть открытыми?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Насколько я знаю обічно такие помещения никак не освещались. Световые колодцы для освещения смежных внутренних помещений использовались в редких нестандартных случаях.
> 
> Верхнее освещение подьездов использовалось при центральном расположении подъезда, что ни в одном из случаев не наблюдается. Большинство конструкций на фото располагаются над помещениями, которые и так хорошо освещаются окнами выходящими на улицу.


  у моего знакомого в квартире на 1 этаже на Дегтярной 7 персональный световой фонарь на 2-м этаже огражден стенами и смотрит сквозь стеклянную кровлю в небо

----------


## Коннект 002

> Не только для освещения. Возможно для вентиляции. У меня в доме на на Торговой 5 есть как минимум 2 колодца. И это именно глухие комнаты. У знакомого на Конной 6 тоже колодец. На Торговой в фасадной парадной есть "второй свет" - это стеклянная крыша, но она крытая и никакого отношения к таким сооружениям не имеет.


 если кухни нескольких квартир выходили в колодец, то вполне логично было летом открыть стеклянный фонарь нараспашку.
На фото 3этажки видны 2 палки , которые его зафиксировали в открытом положении

----------


## Antique

> на 2-х этажке и в наши дни световой фонарь


 Где?





> а по этой фото видна над парадной 2-х скатная кровля


 Вообще-то вы ошиблись кварталом.

----------


## Скрытик

> если кухни нескольких квартир выходили в колодец, то вполне логично было летом открыть стеклянный фонарь нараспашку.
> На фото 3этажки видны 2 палки , которые его зафиксировали в открытом положении


  Наверное так оно и было. Я переехал в эту квартиру в 96м году, у нас был выход в такой фонарь. Потом его "занял" сосед с другой стороны и я заложил окно кирпичом. Я заглядывал в него с чердака - таки во все квартиры были окошки. Сейчас уже и сверху все перекрыто, там мансардный этаж надстроили...

----------


## Коннект 002

> Это похоже на защитное сооружение, прикрывающее на зиму стекла световых колодцев. На лето их, естественно, открывали. Правда, на второй фотографии они как-то странно нависают над фасадом.


  а зачем их на зиму прикрывать? Окна так тоже прикрывали?

----------


## Скрытик

> Насколько я знаю обічно такие помещения никак не освещались. Световые колодцы для освещения смежных внутренних помещений использовались в редких нестандартных случаях. На весь город их возможно наберётся несколько десятков, но в то же время в масштабах цента это песчинка на побережье.


 Почему тогда я в одном только дворе я знаю 2 световых фонаря некрытых и один остекленный?

----------


## Скрытик

> а зачем их на зиму прикрывать? Окна так тоже прикрывали?


 Скорее всего речь об открытых фонарях, я помню, как при сильном ливне у нас с окошка фонаря капало.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Вообще-то вы ошиблись кварталом.


 разве по центру фото не Дерибасовская 16 ?

----------


## Antique

> Не только для освещения. Возможно для вентиляции. У меня в доме на на Торговой 5 есть как минимум 2 колодца. И это именно глухие комнаты. У знакомого на Конной 6 тоже колодец.


 Имеет значение где они расположены, я всё же сомневаюсь что эти шахты расположены не в торцах, а в центре здания.





> разве по центру фото не Дерибасовская 16 ?


 Нет, это 12-й номер. Дом Новикова до надстройки.




> Почему тогда я в одном только дворе я знаю 2 световых фонаря некрытых и один остекленный?


 Ну а почему бы и нет )

----------


## Скрытик

> Имеет значение где они расположены, я всё же сомневаюсь что эти шахты расположены не в торцах, а в центре здания.


  Именно в его центре!
Я сам про это не знал, пока не поселился в старом здании. Интересно послушать Жоржика, думаю у него в доме наверняка такие имеются или имелись.

----------


## Antique

> Именно в его центре!
> Я сам про это не знал, пока не поселился в старом здании. Интересно послушать Жоржика, думаю у него в доме наверняка такие имеются или имелись.


 Всё же, если посмотреть на фотографии с крыш, то подобные шахты попадаются крайне редко. К сожалению таки никто не возьмётся вытащить из архива планы домов, чтобы можно было составить объективную картину.

----------


## Скрытик

Я же писал - в наше время эти колодцы в большинстве своем "приватизированы". Их уже не увидишь с крыш. Ну ведь не солнечные же батареи на старых фото, да?  :smileflag: 

Кстати, нашел фото Софивской 11 до реставрации. Там плохо видно, но кирпич явно был закрашен краской:
https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo_expl...c&user=2441540

----------


## klerikal

Может быть это что-то прояснит



По-моему это тоже из той же категории

----------


## Jorjic

> Именно в его центре!
> Я сам про это не знал, пока не поселился в старом здании. Интересно послушать Жоржика, думаю у него в доме наверняка такие имеются или имелись.


 К сожалению, ничем не могу помочь в этом вопросе - я всю жизнь прожил в доме постройки 30-х годов прошлого века. Каких-либо систематизированных наблюдений о расположении колодцев у меня нет.

----------


## Milkaway

... а может,это приспособление имеет какое-то отношение к ,,технологии,, ремонта крыш или печного отопления ...

----------


## Antique

А может эти конструкции предотвращали нагрев крыши? Возможно в этой зоне на чердаке хранилось нечто такое, что нежелательно было нагревать. Все навесы обращены в сторону севера, по этому большую часть дня зона под навесом должна остаться в тени.

----------


## Скрытик

Для хранения продуктов во дворах были т.н. холодильники, под землей. Но уж никак не на крыше.
Вот нашел пару хороших фото крыш - можно видеть много заделанных и даже действующих колодцев:
http://img11.nnm.ru/e/f/7/6/6/ef766269878a5f8e22f979a837970531_full.jpg
http://img13.nnm.ru/a/b/e/6/c/abe6cecee6067ae994677d0560c5765e_full.jpg

----------


## Коннект 002

может там сушилось бельё и прямые солнечные лучи были для него нежелательны?

----------


## Antique

> Для хранения продуктов во дворах были т.н. холодильники, под землей. Но уж никак не на крыше.
> Вот нашел пару хороших фото крыш - можно видеть много заделанных и даже действующих колодцев:


 Но это, насколько я помню, фонари подъездов, а не колодцев для освещения комнат. В частности в доме Папудова в подъездах используется верхний свет. Колодцы на стыке крыльев зданий тоже относятся к подъездам.

----------


## BIGBIG

Ну что вы ребята!!!!Эти колодцы называются фонари.Внутри были окна из туалетов.Это вентиляция.Я сделал санузел в таком фонаре у себя не последнем этаже.Теперь зкономлю свет,а вечером вижу звезды.Классно!

----------


## malyutka_e

Для разнообразия :smileflag:  Немного таких осталось

----------


## malyutka_e

Знакомое место ?

----------


## Скрытик

Да, это фото точно не вписывается в крышу для "фонаря".
 http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?pid=14089

----------


## ruslanyd

Кто жил в парадной со световым окном, тот знает какое в них летом пекло.
Мечтаешь поскорей пробежать лестничную клетку и укрыться дома  :smileflag: 
А всё потому, что открытые для лучей солнца обширным своим проёмом, но закрытые для вентиляции, такие парадные являются ничем иным, как парником.
Да что там парадная? Любые помещения с окнами на юг тоже были парниками и тогда, таки, знали что с этим делать: популярны были навесы-тенты над окнами на всех этажах
А сегодня мы забыли про этот дедовский метод и жарим свои помещения, чтобы остудить их потом кондиционерами - "реальная" экономия! 
А окна, обклеенные светоотражающими плёнками - уже не окна, а почти глухая стена  :smileflag: 

Что касается световых колодцев, так те, что я видел, были лишены остекления.
Не знаю, насколько это типично, но в таком случае тент им нужен был бы, скорей, осенью-зимой, чтобы не попадали избыточные осадки.
Да и размеры тентов совсем не под стать проёму колодцев, парадной - в пору  :smileflag: 




> Да, это фото точно не вписывается в крышу для "фонаря".


 Судя по всему, там надстроенный этаж без чердака - крыша накаляется и летом невыносимое пекло

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Знакомое место ?


 Участок Преображенской?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Невероятное событие: на Маразлиевской восстановили кованые ворота д.№10!!! Их начали разбирать при "хрущёвской" борьбе с "заборами", рабочие успели только снять кованое навершие над перекладиной, но вышедшие жильцы так всыпали им словесно, правда, что они только это и успели увезти. Но лет пять назад, когда стали в глубине двора строить высотку, ворота  исчезли однажды полностью и были заменены створками из сплошных железных листов - было крайне уродливо... И вдруг ворота вновь появились, но уже без перекладины над ними, которая мешала строителям завозить конструкции и материалы большегрузными машинами... Вместо этого на створках  ворот приварены теперь фигурные навершия-новодел. Створки полнолстью очищены от наслоений краски и аккуратно вновь выкрашены в чёрный цвет.
Всех поздравляю с Днём Победы!!!

----------


## Antique

> Знакомое место ?


 Это Михайловская улица, 1,3,5! Какой безобразный ремонт сделали в наши дни.

Это крестный ход?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это Михайловская улица, 1,3,5! Какой безобразный ремонт сделали в наши дни.Это крестный ход?


 А это разве не пожарная часть?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Не знаю, насколько это типично, но в таком случае тент им нужен был бы, скорей, осенью-зимой, чтобы не попадали избыточные осадки.
> Да и размеры тентов совсем не под стать проёму колодцев, парадной - в пору 
> 
> 
> Судя по всему, там надстроенный этаж без чердака - крыша накаляется и летом невыносимое пекло


 это вариант: тент/жалюзи для мансард и мезонинов (без чердачных помещений)

----------


## malyutka_e

> Участок Преображенской?


 Совсем нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это крестный ход?


 Похоже, что пожарные михайловского участка что-то празднуют. Слева даже видна часть Михайловской церкви.

----------


## netslov

Краеведы.подскажите что было с 1900 по 1930 годы по адресу Запорожская 4-8,4\8 10,может у кого фотки есть или документы,у меня есть информация про постоялый двор с битюгами отца Мишки Япончика,и про бордельное заведение в 4м номере.
проясните ситуацию :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Краеведы.подскажите что было с 1900 по 1930 годы по адресу Запорожская 4-8,4\8 10,может у кого фотки есть или документы,у меня есть информация про постоялый двор с битюгами отца Мишки Япончика,и про бордельное заведение в 4м номере.
> проясните ситуацию


 Посмотрите у В. Неребского в его "Аурах Молдаванки". У него другие данные.

----------


## Good++++

Нашел на румынском сайте газету "TRANSNISTRIA" за июнь 1943 года:

Школа № 121?

Источник: romaniacarnavalului.com/2011/02/xxv-transnistria-in-perioada.html

----------


## Good++++

Фото из монографии:

----------


## Antique

> А это разве не пожарная часть?


 Пожарная часть. В данном случае она не объединена с полицейской, которая находилась на этой же улице, но в следующем квартале.

----------


## Good++++

А где это?

----------


## Antique

> А где это?


 В Бухаресте наверное. В столице парады проходили, а такого здания у нас однозначно не было.

----------


## malyutka_e

Красивые были этикетки. Интересно, чай был тоже хорош ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Можно вписать свое имя  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

... есть вопрос, связанный с военной тематикой - подскажите, что перед войной было в здании Реформатской церкви на Пастера,62 ...

----------


## Борменталь

> Думал, что уже не увижу....Спасибо за наводку на этот фильм. Несколько кадров из него показывают исчезнувшую скалу, которая дала имя пляжу.  "свои" собирались на "Старике". Снимок, сделанный мною пару дней тому назад показывает то место, где находилась скала.
> ЗЫ. В фильме есть кадры еще одного пляжа, но опознать его не смог.Вложение 6051371Вложение 6051377Вложение 6051392Вложение 6051356


 Все лето 1965-1968 наша компания проводила на Старике. Мы купались, прыгали с пирса, ловили бычков, лазили на скалу и собирали мидии. После 1968 года вместе уже не собирались, готовились к вступительным экзаменам, потом была учеба, практики, поездки по всему Союзу. 

Недалеко от нас сидела компания постарше. Их было трое, их подстилки всегда находились у самой скалы. Однажды эти парни взобрались на скалу и вырезали в мягком ракушечнике свои мена, вернее прозвища, или, говоря современным языком, свои ник-нэймы. Вокруг каждого имени в камне были вырезаны углубления, в виде рамки. 

Несколькими годами позже, в один осенний день на пляж пришел  один парень из описываемой компании. Вооружившись кистью и черным пековым лаком, он взобрался на скалу и навел жирную рамку вокруг имени "Старик". Время стерло два нижних имени, а верхнее, черной рамке, осталось. С тех пор пляж стали называть "Старик". С тех на скалу никто из нас больше не лазил...

----------


## kravshik

> Невероятное событие: на Маразлиевской восстановили кованые ворота д.№10!!! Их начали разбирать при "хрущёвской" борьбе с "заборами", рабочие успели только снять кованое навершие над перекладиной, но вышедшие жильцы так всыпали им словесно, правда, что они только это и успели увезти. Но лет пять назад, когда стали в глубине двора строить высотку, ворота  исчезли однажды полностью и были заменены створками из сплошных железных листов - было крайне уродливо... И вдруг ворота вновь появились, но уже без перекладины над ними, которая мешала строителям завозить конструкции и материалы большегрузными машинами... Вместо этого на створках  ворот приварены теперь фигурные навершия-новодел. Створки полнолстью очищены от наслоений краски и аккуратно вновь выкрашены в чёрный цвет.
> Всех поздравляю с Днём Победы!!!


 спасибо за поздравления и хорошую новость, посмотрим ворота,а вот если бы еще угостили пока фото ворот,было бы интересно

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, примите мои поздравления и наилучшие пожелания с Днём Победы.

Здоровья Вам и Вашим близким. Мирного неба над головой.

http://www.playcast.ru/view/2553061/b6c9f5da9b7d976182b52f04f1777f84895fa109pl

----------


## BIGBIG

С праздником!

----------


## brassl

С ДНЕМ ПОБЕДЫ!

----------


## Пушкин

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С ВЕЛИКОЙ ПОБЕДОЙ!!!!
СПАСИБО НАШИМ ДЕДАМ И ПРАДЕДАМ ЗА ТО ЧТО МЫ ЖИВЁМ!!!!

----------


## Jina

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!!!

----------


## Milkaway

С ДНЕМ ВЕЛИКОЙ ПОБЕДЫ !!!!!  ПАМЯТЬ И СЛАВА УШЕДШИМ И ЖИВЫМ !!!

----------


## Kamin

С ДНЁМ ВЕЛИКОЙ ПОБЕДЫ! Светлая память тем благодаря которым мы живем!

----------


## malyutka_e

Всех с днем, который порохом пропах !

----------


## OMF

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям из далекой Пенсильвании (в командировке).

Кстати, вы должно быть замечали, что со всеми остальными праздниками поздравляли "С праздничком", но только День Победы в любых(!) устах был Праздником.

----------


## Чебурген

> Кстати, вы должно быть замечали, что со всеми остальными праздниками поздравляли "С праздничком", но только День Победы в любых(!) устах был Праздником.


 И при этом, как Хорошей песне было замечено, Радостью со слезами на глазах...
Всех с Праздником, спасибо всем тем, кто...

----------


## natali7619

9 мая день победы над фашизмом. Победы наших ветеранов. Поздравь их, ведь их осталось так мало, поздравь их сейчас, а то можешь не успеть...

----------


## Trs

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям.

----------


## malyutka_e

Первое исполнение песни "День Победы"  в 1975 году. Не Лещенко, а Сметанников: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PeTgL15_sFM

----------


## exse

Всех с праздником!

Все детство и юность прожил в одном дворе с дядей Сашей, дядей Мишей, тетей Шурой и многими другими такими же дядями и тетями. И только через двадцать лет после войны случайно узнал, что один из них - Герой Советского Союза, у другого в "иконостасе"  в т.ч. два ордена Ленина, а эта добрая тетя Света  - "ночная ведьма". И так все - скромность, человечность, доброта, поддержка, а про каждого из них можно книги писать.
Какие люди были! Спасибо им!

----------


## Jane24

С днем Победы, любимый город-герой!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SaMoVar

Всех с Великим Праздником. Поздравьте всех близких и родных, которые прошли все ужасы той войны и выжили. Низкий им поклон!

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> спасибо за поздравления и хорошую новость, посмотрим ворота,а вот если бы еще угостили пока фото ворот,было бы интересно


 Ещё не научился. если бы кто обучил, мог бы выложить немало интересного. Уверен, ни у кого нет фото монтажа памятника потёмкинцам в 1965 г. Я был там 1 из 2 с фотиком.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Это Михайловская улица, 1,3,5! Какой безобразный ремонт сделали в наши дни.
> 
> Это крестный ход?


 По-моему, шагают пожарные. Но что это за смотр такой... 
Никогда не ожидал увидеть старинное фото по/части, в которой служил мой дед. Помню эти этот квартал только заросший деревьями. А в доме №4 напротив родилась моя мама, её сёстры и брат Георгий, который погиб в Германии 27 апреля 1945 г. - 2-мя минами разорвало, невероятный случай. Вечная ему память!

----------


## malyutka_e

Рисунок солдата В. С. Литвина. Лето 1946 года. "Маршал Победы" Жуков принимает парад в Одессе.

----------


## Shipshin

Поздравляю всех с Великим праздником.

----------


## Семирек

Всех с Днем Великой Победы над немецко-фашистскими захватчиками и их сателлитами и пособниками!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

От чистого сердца всех с праздником Великой Победы! Поздравьте ветеранов, не забывайте.

----------


## Jina

В нашей семье непосредственные участники боев уже упокоились.....

Жив,слава богу,мой папа,который в 13 лет с мамой и двумя сестрами попали под Курском в оккупацию.Было все -и каратели ,и растрелы,и грабежи,и голод, и тяжкий труд,бабушку забрали в заложницы...
Как они выжили?Ума не приложу...

----------


## brassl

И в нашей все непосредственые участники боев уже умерли, остались только дети войны. 
Дед прошел войну если кратко Крым-Сталинград-Прага. Ранен был в Сталинграде и при освобождении Львова, оба раза остался в строю.

----------


## Black_Shef

Родной мой дед - давно уже умер. А вот его два родных брата - еще живы, и старший из них, хоть и 96 ему уже, но ведет очень активный образ жизни....

----------


## mlch

Немного запоздало, но, тем не менее - с Праздником всех!
"""
У меня тоже из всех помнящих войну родных только две двоюродных тетки осталось.  
Одна 1928-го, другая - 1934-го годов рождения. Но обе еще достаточно бодрые. Дай Бог им здоровья.

----------


## Milkaway

... в каждой семье, из года в год, как заклинанье, как молитва звучало: ,, только б не было войны ,, ....... мой герой - мой дед - Иван Дмитриевич Бурмаков ...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Гугл не перестает удивлять. Теперь появилась возможность посмотреть как менялась наша планета с 1984 года до наших дней. Одесса в том числе.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Гугл не перестает удивлять. Теперь появилась возможность посмотреть как менялась наша планета с 1984 года до наших дней. Одесса в том числе.


 эта возможность и раньше была...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> эта возможность и раньше была...


 раньше была с 2004 только

----------


## malyutka_e

> раньше была с 2004 только


 С 2002 года.
Вот разительный пример развития нашего города. Санаторий Россия, почивший в Бозе.

----------


## Скрытик

Кошмар, сколько деревьев загублено  Про здания я молчу...

----------


## Jina

Клялись,что построят кардиоцентр.
А смотрю,опять какие-то котеджи....

----------


## Чебурген

Интересно, а это сравнительные съёмки каких годов? Что-то не успеваю отследить, так быстро ландшафт меняется....

----------


## malyutka_e

> Интересно, а это сравнительные съёмки каких годов? Что-то не успеваю отследить, так быстро ландшафт меняется....


 С 2004 по 2012

----------


## Быстров

> Клялись,что построят кардиоцентр.
> А смотрю,опять какие-то котеджи....


 На том месте нонче начато строительство высотки. Был на том месте 2 месяца назад, 2 новостроя были уже на стадии сдачи.
Девятиэтажки санатория я уже не видел....

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

В  последние два-три месяца по Французскому бульвару в сторону города без перерыва днем и ночью в праздники и в будни из санатория Россия многотонными камазами возят глину, камень и землю. Сколько вырыто и вывезено земли - невозможно даже вообразить. Пробовала считать - по 2-3 машины в течение 5 минут.  Почти все машины не накрыты брезентом - смрад и пыль накрывают Бульвар. Кто-то еще помнит про кардиологический центр? Он, вероятно, будет в подземном бункере

----------


## Коннект 002

> В  последние два-три месяца по Французскому бульвару в сторону города без перерыва днем и ночью в праздники и в будни из санатория Россия многотонными камазами возят глину, камень и землю. Сколько вырыто и вывезено земли - невозможно даже вообразить. Пробовала считать - по 2-3 машины в течение 5 минут.  Почти все машины не накрыты брезентом - смрад и пыль накрывают Бульвар. Кто-то еще помнит про кардиологический центр? Он, вероятно, будет в подземном бункере


 машины возят грунт из котлована под 7,8,9 Жемчужины
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1693741&p=38433984&viewfull=1#post38433984
там запроектирован 2этажный паркинг

В качестве оплаты за сан Россия А. Киван строит больницу на Малиновского

----------


## malyutka_e

Пивной привет !

----------


## СЛАДКИЙ СОН

> Всех с праздником!
> 
> Все детство и юность прожил в одном дворе с дядей Сашей, дядей Мишей, тетей Шурой и многими другими такими же дядями и тетями. И только через двадцать лет после войны случайно узнал, что один из них - Герой Советского Союза, у другого в "иконостасе"  в т.ч. два ордена Ленина, а эта добрая тетя Света  - "ночная ведьма". И так все - скромность, человечность, доброта, поддержка, а про каждого из них можно книги писать.
> Какие люди были! Спасибо им!


 Прям слезы наворачиваются...И правда люди которые видели настоящий ужас этой войны были и добрее и мудрее...А нам все мало...зависть ,все гребем под себя ,без денег ты не человек...Не дай Бог нам испытать то ,что ОНИ прошли
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ПОБЕДЫ))))

----------


## Чебурген

> Всех с праздником!
> 
> Все детство и юность прожил в одном дворе с дядей Сашей, дядей Мишей, тетей Шурой и многими другими такими же дядями и тетями. И только через двадцать лет после войны случайно узнал, что один из них - Герой Советского Союза, у другого в "иконостасе"  в т.ч. два ордена Ленина, а эта добрая тетя Света  - "ночная ведьма". И так все - скромность, человечность, доброта, поддержка, а про каждого из них можно книги писать.
> Какие люди были! Спасибо им!


 Прошу прощения, это не совсем "за здания", но тоже "часть Одессы", которую нельзя потерять. Я тоже знал такую "тётю Катю", с папой дружили, часто с мужем у нас дома в гостях бывали. Такая позитивная тётушка, всегда с улыбкой, и какой-то заряд бодрости от неё. Постоянно нас какими- то своими закрутками угощала  :smileflag:  Механик- водитель танка в годы войны...

----------


## Киров

И что удивительно...хотя в нашей семье пули добрались до многих-нас не воспитывали  в ненависти к немцам,румынам...мама по сей день плачет,когда рассказывает,как соседей-евреев с маленькими детьми  выводили со двора в Гетто на Суконке...никто из них не выжил...

----------


## Пушкин

> И что удивительно...хотя в нашей семье пули добрались до многих-нас не воспитывали  в ненависти к немцам,румынам...мама по сей день плачет,когда рассказывает,как соседей-евреев с маленькими детьми  выводили со двора в Гетто на Суконке...никто из них не выжил...


  И при этом не воспитывали ненависти к фашистам?

----------


## Пушкин

> В  последние два-три месяца по Французскому бульвару в сторону города без перерыва днем и ночью в праздники и в будни из санатория Россия многотонными камазами возят глину, камень и землю. Сколько вырыто и вывезено земли - невозможно даже вообразить. Пробовала считать - по 2-3 машины в течение 5 минут.  Почти все машины не накрыты брезентом - смрад и пыль накрывают Бульвар. Кто-то еще помнит про кардиологический центр? Он, вероятно, будет в подземном бункере


  там разобрали старые строения, в том числе и высотный корпус...

----------


## Serho

Софиевская 8, дом Скаржинских - какой это дом сейчас. Или как сдвинулись номера на Софиевской.  может кто знает Херсонская 30 (угол Торговой) в 1880 годах. Эти дома могли сохраниться

----------


## Serho

половина этих  самосвалов едетна Ланжерон. На Ланжероне Шары подремонтировали, но тут же облепили пивными ларьками (извините МАФами) притом на песке. Кстати о шарах совсем недавно узнал, что у них есть автор и в отличии от других композиций той эпохи они авторские.

----------


## Дан-ная

> В  последние два-три месяца по Французскому бульвару в сторону города без перерыва днем и ночью в праздники и в будни из санатория Россия многотонными камазами возят глину, камень и землю. Сколько вырыто и вывезено земли - невозможно даже вообразить. Пробовала считать - по 2-3 машины в течение 5 минут.  Почти все машины не накрыты брезентом - смрад и пыль накрывают Бульвар. Кто-то еще помнит про кардиологический центр? Он, вероятно, будет в подземном бункере


 Хороший был санаторий. Зачем он им? Они лечатся в загранице.

----------


## Скалолаз

Как зачем, хорошее место, а есть деньги можно все

----------


## Киров

> И при этом не воспитывали ненависти к фашистам?


 Ненавидеть-удел слабых людей.

----------


## Antique

> Софиевская 8, дом Скаржинских - какой это дом сейчас. Или как сдвинулись номера на Софиевской.  может кто знает Херсонская 30 (угол Торговой) в 1880 годах. Эти дома могли сохраниться


 Очень странный номер, у Скаржинского были участки на углу Торговой под современными номерами 15 и 17.

----------


## VicTur

> И при этом не воспитывали ненависти к фашистам?


 Что бы там ни писал Эренбург, но немцы и фашисты — всё-таки разные понятия.
Возможно, я что-то упустил, но Киров говорит именно о немцах.

----------


## VicTur

> Кстати о шарах совсем недавно узнал, что у них есть автор и в отличии от других композиций той эпохи они авторские.


 Возможно, меня подводит память, но кажется, Горбатюк утверждает, что шары на Ланжероне проектировала его мать — ещё и предсказывала, что у этих шаров когда-нибудь свидания будут назначаться.

----------


## Antique

> Кстати о шарах совсем недавно узнал, что у них есть автор и в отличии от других композиций той эпохи они авторские.


 Все, что сооружено, имеет автора, но не всегда широкой общественности известны авторы таких сооружений.




> Возможно, меня подводит память, но кажется, Горбатюк утверждает, что шары на Ланжероне проектировала его мать — ещё и предсказывала, что у этих шаров когда-нибудь свидания будут назначаться.


  У Пилявского - Б.А. Бауэр.

----------


## Serho

> Очень странный номер, у Скаржинского были участки на углу Торговой под современными номерами 15 и 17.


  Извините ошибся. Путеводитель по г.Одессе сост. К.Висковский. 1875г.С.52
Софиевская улица. 11 Скаржинский.
 Интересно фото памятника Скаржинскому в Одессе есть?

----------


## Serho

> Возможно, меня подводит память, но кажется, Горбатюк утверждает, что шары на Ланжероне проектировала его мать — ещё и предсказывала, что у этих шаров когда-нибудь свидания будут назначаться.


 http://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2011/08/09/%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0-%D1%81%D1%85%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B8-%D0%BF%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%B6%D1%83-%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B6%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BD-1920-%D1%96-%D1%80%D1%80/

----------


## BIGBIG

А в моей семье такая история.Мой отец и все ближайшие родственники до войны жили на Средней 35.Мой дед был в ополчении,а когда его раненого вывозили из Одессы,упросил водителя грузовика,на котором везли его и раненых матросов в порт ,спрятать бабушку и троих детей в грузовике.Матросы ему помогли (дедушка уже тогда знал что евреев будут убивать)протащить их на борт Аджарии-которая вместе с другими кораблями эвакуировала раненых и войска.Там было не мало гражданских.Мой отец видел как бомба попала в идущий впереди пароход (не помню названия,но обязательно спрошу)Спасали всех кого могли.Так они избежали смерти.А вот семья дедушкиного брата вся погибла.В их дворе был мальчик Ваня который говорил на идиш лучше евреев и его практически воспитывал весь еврейский двор.Так вот он в декабре 41 выгнал на улицу мою пробабушку и облил ее с балкона водой.Она замерзла,а он занял ее квартиру.После войны дедушкин брат вернулся с фронта и узнал все это от соседей.Через час он повесил своего друга детства на балконе.Конечно-же его арестовали.При расследовании дело попало к Жукову(дядя Исаак был офицер).Жуков приказал замять дело.Вот так.Кстати на Средней 35 было отделение гестапо.Еще вспомнил-потопленный пароход назывался Россия


> И что удивительно...хотя в нашей семье пули добрались до многих-нас не воспитывали  в ненависти к немцам,румынам...мама по сей день плачет,когда рассказывает,как соседей-евреев с маленькими детьми  выводили со двора в Гетто на Суконке...никто из них не выжил...

----------


## brassl

Мама в детстве жила на Островидова, когда во дворе ругались соседки, то самые яростные споры затухали после фразы - А я расскажу что ты делала при румынах. Но двор был дружный. Так никто никогда и не услышал продолжения....

----------


## Киров

То же и у нас-"...ты гуляла с румынами.А ты ж со мной ходила."

----------


## SaMoVar

Был у деда на могиле. Рядом - военный участок (2-е кладбище). Все плиты закрашены чёрной краской. Даже полировка замазана. Фамилии прочитать затруднительно. Плита на могиле Героя Советского Союза отколота. Надписи на братской могиле плохо различимы.

----------


## BIGBIG

Так надо сделать суботник

----------


## SaMoVar

Надо шлиф-машинка - снять краску + повторить то, что сделали на Аллее Славы. Я вопрос этот подниму - может что удастся сделать. Надо ещё одну надгробную плиту новую...

----------


## Пушкин

> Ненавидеть-удел слабых людей.


  да - да и именно слабые об этом говорят...

----------


## Пушкин

> Что бы там ни писал Эренбург, но немцы и фашисты — всё-таки разные понятия.
> Возможно, я что-то упустил, но Киров говорит именно о немцах.


  Те немцы и румыны что были в Одессе, были фашистами... Именно они уничтожили половина моей семьи и более четверти населения Одессы, кроме ненависти к тем фашистам, какие ещё чувства могут испытывать одесситы? Я понимаю что кому то при румынах было лучше, а кто то и кофе в концлагере пил... Но 30 миллионов жизней именно они уничтожили, об этом нельзя забывать никогда...

----------


## SaMoVar

Хочется добавить, что зверства румын "спустили на тормозах" после того, как они перебежали на сторону победителей. Хотя они должны были бы ещё долго контрибуцию выплачивать. А СССР наоборот, помог им на ноги подняться после войны.

----------


## Antique

> Извините ошибся. Путеводитель по г.Одессе сост. К.Висковский. 1875г.С.52
> Софиевская улица. 11 Скаржинский.


 11 - это сегодняшний 15-й. Во Всей Одессе, 1899 ещё указана такая нумерация, так как Руссов в 1898 году только купил 9-й номер, а поделил его на 9, 11,13 несколько позднее

----------


## Киров

Слава богу,есть  люди для которых эта боль ещё не забыта...а то я признаться опечалился,когда не давно админ мне закатал штрафные баллы за то,что я нагрубил человеку,который предлагал вернуть румын в Одессу,а остальная братва промолчала...спасибо.

----------


## Serho

> 11 - это сегодняшний 15-й. Во Всей Одессе, 1899 ещё указана такая нумерация, так как Руссов в 1898 году только купил 9-й номер, а поделил его на 9, 11,13 несколько позднее


 Нашел, даже герб Скаржинских есть. Дом га углу Торговой и Софиевской - Софиевская 15

----------


## Shipshin

> Извините ошибся. Путеводитель по г.Одессе сост. К.Висковский. 1875г.С.52
> Софиевская улица. 11 Скаржинский.
>  Интересно фото памятника Скаржинскому в Одессе есть?


 
Есть.

----------


## Коннект 002

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4825697885885.1073741825.1399678281&type=1 интересные фото

----------


## Serho

> Софиевскую 9 уже практически закончили. Меня только смущает "непопадание" цвета первого этажа с остальными. Или верхние выгорели, или так было задумано.


 На оперном, это смущает больше, особенно по странным строительным лесам и молдавской речи  маляров. Видимо  от фонтана сырость пошла. а подбор  цвета краски  - дело тонкое.

А вот еще одна "реставрация" в стиле "Золотого сечения"

----------


## Serho

Фотозагадка или Ноухау от Михалкова

----------


## Antique

> Нашел, даже герб Скаржинских есть. Дом га углу Торговой и Софиевской - Софиевская 15


 Был ещё один двухэтажный дом на соседнем 17-м участке постройки 1894 года (арх. А.Г. Люикс), но в 1920-х его снесли или надстроили.




> Фотозагадка или Ноухау от Михалкова


  Я всё давно хочу спросить, когда оторвали часть листа с надписью. Пару лет назад всё было на месте.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Фотозагадка или Ноухау от Михалкова


 а при чём тут Михалков? Это изобретение местных профффесионалов. Сделано, как было заявлено,чтобы туристы своими руками не протёрли до дыр бронзу памятника. А ведь могли бы  колючей проволокой обтянуть, как рос. консульство или мазутом ступени обмазать. Ещё легко отделались

----------


## ГеннадийАК

[QUOTE=Antique;
 Я всё давно хочу спросить, когда оторвали часть листа с надписью. Пару лет назад всё было на месте.[/QUOTE]

Если речь об угловй мемориальной доске с макетом ядра, то... с отрочества своего помню в этом месте дыру, которую позже (годах в 60-х?) заделали цементням раствором и кое-как замаскировали/затонировали. Теперь "маскировка" облезла.
Что же касается откосов, появившихся на верхней степеньке, то их устроили в срочном порядке в прошлом году ради спасения старейшего монумента Одессы от туристов-вандалов (даже экскурсоводу не смог я объяснить, что эти ступени устроены не для того, чтобы по ним лазить, скакать и на них фотографироваться). Объявляю конкурс на лучшее устройство для защиты монумента от желающих потереть монетку о его бронзу. Жюри - все форумчане. Идею победителя клянусь довести до внимания нынешнего начальника управления охраны объектов культурного наследия горсовета А.И.Шелюгина. 
Понимаю, конечно, что прежде всего надо было бы восстановить ограждение из мраморных тумб с цепами. Но скачущих козлов местных и приезжих, и даже под руководством экскурсоводов, это не остановит... Понимаю, что необходим в первую очередь достаточный уровень культуры, но где его ТЕПЕРЬ взять?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Есть.
> 
> Вложение 6211438


 По-моеу есть ещё один вид памятника Скаржинскому, где больше видна клумба (она без ограды) и меньше детей. Кстати, ограда и есть простой (но не всегда уместный) способ защитить изящный памятник. Но, например, памятник баснописцу А.Крылову в Летнем саду окружён оградой. В Одессе же "додумались, к скульптурным композициям даже проложить дорожки (львы в Горсаду, Лаоокон) и вк

----------


## ГеннадийАК

(продолжение) и вокруг памятника основателям Одессы, котрый должен восприниматься только издали, устроили площадку для отдыха в кольце дымящих авто. Зато имя автора скульптур так и не нанесли.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> В  последние два-три месяца по Французскому бульвару в сторону города без перерыва днем и ночью в праздники и в будни из санатория Россия многотонными камазами возят глину, камень и землю. Сколько вырыто и вывезено земли - невозможно даже вообразить. Пробовала считать - по 2-3 машины в течение 5 минут.  Почти все машины не накрыты брезентом - смрад и пыль накрывают Бульвар. Кто-то еще помнит про кардиологический центр? Он, вероятно, будет в подземном бункере


 Уважаемая!  "сброс пара" через форум не даст результата по изменению ситуации. Чтобы чего-то добиться, в отношении порядка в городе, пользуйтесь окном "обращения граждан" на официальном сайте города: http://www.odessa.ua/. Помогает. Сам убедился - после того. что кто-то разместил на форуме фото испачканного барельефа Императора Александра Второго на монументе ему, сообщил об этом в Окно "Обращения..." Живенько вычистили/вымыли - спасибо за "сигнал", но лучше не ждать, чтобы "кто-то", какой-то "дядя" сделал то, что может сделать каждый. Сообщал я так же и о перевозках грунта в незакрытых машина, так они три дня вообще не ездили, но потом... если бы подкдючился ещё кто-то, то результат мог быть более долговременным. Подключайтесь, а через форум, предлагаю, координировать действия.

----------


## BIGBIG

Еще одна проблема!Вокруг памятника Екатерине каждую ночь устраивают гонки дети элиты.При этом памятник, как бы охраняет милиция.Не ровен час-сметут всю красоту.Вандал на машине -хуже ручками трущего.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> По-моеу есть ещё один вид памятника Скаржинскому, где больше видна клумба (она без ограды) и меньше детей. Кстати, ограда и есть простой (но не всегда уместный) способ защитить изящный памятник. Но, например, памятник баснописцу А.Крылову в Летнем саду окружён оградой. В Одессе же "додумались, к скульптурным композициям даже проложить дорожки (львы в Горсаду, Лаоокон) и вк


 Самый главный вопрос... где находится/находился этот памятник и как это место выглядит сейчас?

----------


## brassl

1942


Lustdorf (deutsche Siedlung )Odessa Theater Ther Kirche Ukraine 1942

----------


## Antique

> Lustdorf (deutsche Siedlung )Odessa Theater Ther Kirche Ukraine 1942


 А вместо ограды - сетка. Ограду возможно стащили для Киностудии. В монографии посвящённой киностудии говорится, что ограду взяли в Люстдорфе со стройки католической церкви, однако как-то сомнительно, что в Люстдорфе вдруг решили построить католический храм или ещё один лютеранский. По-этому мне кажется более вероятным, что демонтировали ограду существующего храма.

----------


## malyutka_e

Летом прошлого года этот дом на Софиевской, 11 выглядел так: слева кирпич еще был, а справа уже заштукатурен. Так чем дело кончилось ?

----------


## Antique

> Летом прошлого года этот дом на Софиевской, 11 выглядел так: слева кирпич еще был, а справа уже заштукатурен. Так чем дело кончилось ?


 Одумались, штукатурку сняли.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Одумались, штукатурку сняли.


 Но осадок, в виде этой фотографии, остался :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Между этими фото всего два года. Что сделали с пляжем в Люстдорфе даже трудно себе представить.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто-нибудь знает, что такое *баллон-каптив*, с которого сделана эта фотография ? И что это за место ?

----------


## Скрытик

> Между этими фото всего два года. Что сделали с пляжем в Люстдорфе даже трудно себе представить.


  Берег укрепляют

----------


## Скрытик

> Кто-нибудь знает, что такое *баллон-каптив*, с которого сделана эта фотография ? И что это за место ?


  Думаю это воздушный шар. Каптив от слова коптить, баллон и так понятно.

----------


## Jorjic

> Кто-нибудь знает, что такое *баллон-каптив*, с которого сделана эта фотография ? И что это за место ?


 Место узнать не могу, а баллон-каптив, судя по всему, это привязанный воздушный шар, типа аэростата.

----------


## Jorjic

> Берег укрепляют


 Ну, да. Вот еще результаты "берегоукрепления".

----------


## OMF

> Думаю это воздушный шар. Каптив от слова коптить, баллон и так понятно.


 Captive - Захват, захваченный, взятый в плен, ограниченный в перемещениях, невынимаемый (болт).

В данном случае - привязной аэростат.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Думаю это воздушный шар. Каптив от слова *коптить*, баллон и так понятно.


 Т. е. в нем, кроме фотосъемок, еще и бичков коптили? :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Между этими фото всего два года. Что сделали с пляжем в Люстдорфе даже трудно себе представить.


 Я бы сказал не "сделали", а "сделала (природа)". Поскольку там уже открытое море, то пляжи не намывались, а то что было каждую зиму разрушалось почти до основания. На моей памяти в 60-х была еще неплохая полоса пляжа от Дома творчества на юг за мостик, пляж пансионата ОТИПП и дальше. Но уже в 80-е там не было практически ничего.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну, да. Вот еще результаты "берегоукрепления".


 А чего вы ждали от победившего люмпена?

----------


## Jorjic

> Я бы сказал не "сделали", а "сделала (природа)". Поскольку там уже открытое море, то пляжи не намывались, а то что было каждую зиму разрушалось почти до основания. На моей памяти в 60-х была еще неплохая полоса пляжа от Дома творчества на юг за мостик, пляж пансионата ОТИПП и дальше. Но уже в 80-е там не было практически ничего.


 Почему-то раньше природа не делала ничего плохого. Прекрасный естественный люстдорфский пляж я помню очень-очень давно, с начала 50-х уж точно. И что-то он до основания каждую зиму не разрушался.

----------


## Antique

> Кто-нибудь знает, что такое *баллон-каптив*, с которого сделана эта фотография ? И что это за место ?


 Это улица Торговая?

----------


## ruslanyd

> Кто-нибудь знает, что такое *баллон-каптив*, с которого сделана эта фотография ? И что это за место ?


 
Captive balloon или Moored balloon
Captive - связанный, привязанный
Moored - пришвартованный

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это улица Торговая?


 Трудно понять.

----------


## Antique

> Трудно понять.


 Да, это Торговая, а О-образный дом. это дом Пашкова (№3). Очень удивительно, что он уже возведён, так как это 1895 год, а в справочнике Пилявского и списке памятников указано начало века (кажется 1902-1903).

----------


## malyutka_e

Скажите, где-нибудь еще в городе сохранилась узкая колея, как на этих фотографиях ? Или это единственное место ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да, это торговая, а О-образный дом. это дом Пашкова (№3). Очень удивительно, что он уже возведён, так как это 1895 год, а в справочнике Пилявского и списке памятников указано начало века (кажется 1902-1903).


 А эта выставка была в 1895 году ?

----------


## Antique

> А эта выставка была в 1895 году ?


 да, во дворце Потоцкого. Тот самый грот как раз для этой выставки соорудили.

----------


## OMF

> Почему-то раньше природа не делала ничего плохого. Прекрасный естественный люстдорфский пляж я помню очень-очень давно, с начала 50-х уж точно. И что-то он до основания каждую зиму не разрушался.


 Я и говорю, что разрушался постепенно. К середине 80-х южнее пирса пляжа уже практически не было, центральный еще "теплился". Но его зимние шторма смывали до основания, а летом вода отходила немного и пляж возвращался. С каждым годом все Уже.

ЯТП, что там пытались построить нечно вроде набережной с подпорной стенкой. Без серьезных(!) расчетов и качественных(!) материалов - это пустая затея, что и видно (мне) на снимках.

----------


## OMF

> Скажите, где-нибудь еще в городе сохранилась узкая колея, как на этих фотографиях ? Или это единственное место ?


 Это не узкая колея, а контррельсы для остановки вагона при сходе. Устанавливаются на всех мостах

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это не узкая колея, а контррельсы для остановки вагона при сходе. Устанавливаются на всех мостах


 Понятно.

----------


## kravshik

_"Ludmila Koshina 7 мая, 22:55	     +10      
Господа-ребята! Поищите очень интересную книжку в черной фибре (именно в фибре, а не в коленкоре. Называется — «Одесса» — справочник, Одесское областное издательство, 1957. Раздел «Поселки и дачные районы». Там много интересного найти можно! И ул Цыганская(Вильямса) и пос Вышинского (Курсаки), и пер. Октябрят, и ул Инвалидную, и пер. Политкаторжан(дачный р-н Б. Фонтан, Кагановичский р-н)"
_

увидел отзыв о книге-может у кого есть такая,поделитесь тут с нами с единомышленниками,заинтересовало.....

----------


## ruslanyd

> Почему-то раньше природа не делала ничего плохого. Прекрасный естественный люстдорфский пляж я помню очень-очень давно, с начала 50-х уж точно. И что-то он до основания каждую зиму не разрушался.


 Черноморские пляжи пострадали из-за постройки Ильичевского пора, фарватер которого и буны преградили естественный перенос песков и гальки течениями. По той же причине сам Ильичевск имеет сегодня такие шикарные пляжи.

А ситуация с пляжами в этом году, возможно, на мой взгляд, связана с намывкой нового терминала с забором материала неподалёку. Тут по принципу: "свято место пусто не бывает". Если изъять песок в месте, где он накапливается, то он снова там накопится. За какой счёт? - понятно за какой. Грубо говоря, песок, в том числе и с пляжей, просто смывает в образовавшуюся яму. Такое повторялось многократно и является известным фактом, но ... дешевле намыть терминал грунтом "из-за угла"

----------


## kravshik

То,что произошло сейчас с Люстдорфскими пляжами,ужас,левого вообще нет,море подходило до самого обрыва,даже "Борей" начинает ползти...а про правый вообще молчу,и бывшая спасательная станция и ,"Гапон" уже можно сказать тоже почти в воде......жаль только трамвайный мостик испоганили,это был можно сказать некий символ Люстдорфа и вместо того чтобы проложить трубу для выхода есс-ных стоков с балки,вода идет просто по верху и скапливается снаружи,так как как русло перегородили,"яхтклубом "с доками "буржуев"...

----------


## Jorjic

> _"Ludmila Koshina 7 мая, 22:55	     +10      
> Господа-ребята! Поищите очень интересную книжку в черной фибре (именно в фибре, а не в коленкоре. Называется — «Одесса» — справочник, Одесское областное издательство, 1957. Раздел «Поселки и дачные районы». Там много интересного найти можно! И ул Цыганская(Вильямса) и пос Вышинского (Курсаки), и пер. Октябрят, и ул Инвалидную, и пер. Политкаторжан(дачный р-н Б. Фонтан, Кагановичский р-н)"
> _
> увидел отзыв о книге-может у кого есть такая,поделитесь тут с нами с единомышленниками,заинтересовало.....


 По-моему эта книга уже обсуждалась. У меня она есть. Но там просто идет перечисление названий улиц по районам (в разделе "Поселки и дачные районы").

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Самый главный вопрос... где находится/находился этот памятник и как это место выглядит сейчас?


 памятник Скаржинскому в Одессе был снесен "ветрами революций", хоть материалы о Скаржинском выставлены в нашем краевеческом музее, как об участнике Отеч-й войны 1812 г. Как рассказывал мне очень известный краевед и коллекционер В.А.Чарнецкий, памятник этот находился там, где в сов время был устроен летний театр филармонии в Горсаду (это был двор Общества сельского хозяйства Юга России - знатоки поправят название), а теперь, кажется, там очередной кабак. Скаржинский, как очень успешный и заслуженный садовод (и не только) иссушенных земель Причерноморья, вполне заслужил того, чтобы в Горсаду был установлен бюст ему, как и Феликсу де Рибасу, подарившему Одессе Горсад.

----------


## grudinovker

может быть, просто воздушный шар? 


> Кто-нибудь знает, что такое *баллон-каптив*, с которого сделана эта фотография ? И что это за место ?

----------


## grudinovker

ага, в 1895,а  это оттуда, кстати:   [IMG][/IMG]


> А эта выставка была в 1895 году ?

----------


## Vlad * Vlad

Из семейного архива. Одесса-1940.
Извините за размер-хотел, чтобы можно было вглядеться в лица...Нет на них радости...

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Нет на них радости...*

----------


## mlch

> Из семейного архива. Одесса-1940.
> Извините за размер-хотел, чтобы можно было вглядеться в лица...Нет на них радости...


 Классный снимок. 
Я бы только под спойлер его спрятал, если размер не хочется убирать.

----------


## grudinovker

у меня похожая есть фотография, но попозже, в 48ом, это группа евреев, освобождённых из русской тюрьмы,    [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## malyutka_e

> Из семейного архива. Одесса-1940.
> Извините за размер-хотел, чтобы можно было вглядеться в лица...Нет на них радости...


 И часов в Доме Навроцкого что-то не видно...

----------


## mlch

> И часов в Доме Навроцкого что-то не видно...


 Очередное подтверждение предположения, что сгинули они в Гражданскую или вскоре после нее.

----------


## brassl

Это где ????

----------


## brassl

1942

----------


## natali7619

Смотрела сегодня по интернету генплан, который должны вынести 18мая на городское обсуждение, и просто ужаснулась-Одессы просто не будет.Пляжей нет, приморского бульвара нет,Успех сносят,25чап.дивизию сносят, Червоный хутор убирают и еще много чего.Просто страшно, будут строить офисы и центры развлечений.

----------


## Serho

> ага, в 1895,а  это оттуда, кстати:   [IMG][/IMG]


  Это не жетон, наверное поэтому его так долго не покупают. Жетон был один и не серебряный. Медали были бронзовые и серебряные они большего диаметра. В газетах того времени были напечатаны их изображениях в отчетах по выставке. Если Вас интересует эта выставка и балон-каптив то 18 мая в 19.00 в Художественном будут выступления на тему этой выставки (не примите за рекламу). И если. что-нибудь по этой выставке интересует - спрашивайте.

----------


## Serho

> да, во дворце Потоцкого. Тот самый грот как раз для этой выставки соорудили.


 Точнее во дворце Нарышкина (Софиевская 5а) , Потоцкого немного дальше.. а на момент выставки он уже был не дворцом, а "Городским домом"

----------


## Serho

> Кто-нибудь знает, что такое *баллон-каптив*, с которого сделана эта фотография ? И что это за место ?


 Выглядело это так. а в шутку в с легкой руки В.Дорошевича прозвали "Барон Каптифф" обидев г-на Лера.

не поделитесь сведениями где напечатано фото?

----------


## Antique

> Точнее во дворце Нарышкина (Софиевская 5а)


 Мне нравится называть владелицу Ольгу Потоцкой по фамилии в девичестве. Она вышла замуж за Нарышкина спустя год после приобретения участка (по Олегу Губарю).

----------


## Скрытик

> Понятно.


 Узкая колея осталась в музее горэлектротранспорта, во дворике. На днях читал статью на Думской.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Подравляю со 100-летием "Старой Одессы" Александра де Рибаса.

----------


## grudinovker

выселение кулака  с семьей, Одесса, 1930й [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ruslanyd

> Скажите, где-нибудь еще в городе сохранилась узкая колея, как на этих фотографиях ? Или это единственное место ?


 Вспомнилось, что на спуске Маринеско сохранилась именно узкая колея

----------


## Trs

Вовсе нет. Там тоже контррельсы.

----------


## Vitali P

Продаётся на ebay. Где это?

----------


## Пушкин

> Вложение 6221342 Продаётся на ebay. Где это?


  Сразу за Дюком - Екатерининская площадь

----------


## ruslanyd

> Вовсе нет. Там тоже контррельсы.


 Может они и выполняют сейчас такую функцию (поэтому и не были демонтированы), но скорее всего раньше это была узкая колея, что видно по пропорциям порядка 1000/1500. Иначе какой смысл делать такое большое расстояние между рельсом и контррельсом?

----------


## Jorjic

Вот нашел такое фото внутренности Бродской синагоги. Подписано: кантор Пинхас Минковский (шестой справа в заднем ряду) с хором мальчиков в Бродской синагоге. Одесса, 1910 год.



Всем, кто интересуется историей евреев в Одессе, наверное будет интересно почитать эту статью. Правда текст на английском.
Если это повтор, то заранее прошу прощения.

----------


## Trs

Поверьте, это контррельсы, узкой колеи там не было с 1935 года, а совмещённого полотна не было никогда. Линия несколько раз была реконструирована, во время войны полностью разрушена — там неоткуда взяться узкой колее. Но когда-то сам так попался.

Пропорции порядка 1000/1500 — это следы смазки из редукторов между рельсами. Каждый из них отстоит на метр от дальнего относительно него рельса.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот нашел такое фото внутренности Бродской синагоги. Подписано: кантор Пинхас Минковский (шестой справа в заднем ряду) с хором мальчиков в Бродской синагоге. Одесса, 1910 год.
> 
> 
> 
> Всем, кто интересуется историей евреев в Одессе, наверное будет интересно почитать эту статью. Правда текст на английском.
> Если это повтор, то заранее прошу прощения.


  Спасибо, к сожалению таких статей множество, постоянно приезжают из-за рубежа - живут по пол года и в итоге пишут практически одинаковые статьи. Но вот это фото в таком хорошем разрешении вижу в первые...

----------


## OMF

> Поверьте, это контррельсы, узкой колеи там не было с 1935 года, а совмещённого полотна не было никогда. Линия несколько раз была реконструирована, во время войны полностью разрушена — там неоткуда взяться узкой колее. Но когда-то сам так попался.
> 
> Пропорции порядка 1000/1500 — это следы смазки из редукторов между рельсами. Каждый из них отстоит на метр от дальнего относительно него рельса.


 Имелась в виду колея на Бабушкинском мосту. Действительно, выглядит довольно странно, т.к. контррельсы стараются укладывать поближе к основным. На моей памяти они были как бы ближе, но вот на Бабушкинском или Рыбачьем мосту (по названиям улиц, неофициально) я не помню, но помню, что детская нога могла стоять на обоих сразу.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Поверьте, это контррельсы, узкой колеи там не было с 1935 года, а совмещённого полотна не было никогда. Линия несколько раз была реконструирована, во время войны полностью разрушена — там неоткуда взяться узкой колее. Но когда-то сам так попался.
> 
> Пропорции порядка 1000/1500 — это следы смазки из редукторов между рельсами. Каждый из них отстоит на метр от дальнего относительно него рельса.


 Ну...... принять за смазку то, что я привел в пример, может только, извиняюсь, незрячий
Особенно, если приблизить картинку и "пройтись" вверх-вниз
Да и вспомнил я не по картинкам, а по виденному своими глазами
А в остальном Вы, может быть, и правы, но мне не понятно зачем тогда делать такой большой зазор меж рельсом и контррельсом?

----------


## Скрытик

Нашел статью Кайзера:
http://dumskaya.net/news/rogatye-raritety-odessy-stoletnij-tramvaj-gniet--026419/

----------


## malyutka_e

> Выглядело это так. а в шутку в с легкой руки В.Дорошевича прозвали "Барон Каптифф" обидев г-на Лера.
> не поделитесь сведениями где напечатано фото?


 Вот здесь. Извините за качество, Фотомагазин накрылся.

----------


## Пушкин

Говорят последняя узкоколейка, конец 60х :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

А это кто ? Не Trs ли ?

----------


## Jorjic

> А это кто ? Не Trs ли ?


 Он самый и есть.

----------


## SaMoVar

Это таки рельсы для того, чтобы трамвай не слетел с моста.

----------


## grudinovker

есть еще такое с Миньковским, правда, качество  - дрек) [IMG][/IMG]



> Спасибо, к сожалению таких статей множество, постоянно приезжают из-за рубежа - живут по пол года и в итоге пишут практически одинаковые статьи. Но вот это фото в таком хорошем разрешении вижу в первые...

----------


## Trs

> Ну...... принять за смазку то, что я привел в пример, может только, извиняюсь, незрячий


 Я привёл её как ориентир пропорции 1500/1000, простите, слишком двояко написал.




> Говорят последняя узкоколейка, конец 60х


 Да, это она. Фото давным-давно опубликовано на сайте *OMF*. Снято Анатолием Вильковичем в 1969 или 1970 году.




> А это кто ? Не Trs ли ?


 Вот так и провалилась моя попытка прикинуться служебным вагоном предприятия, чтобы никто не узнал.

----------


## Пушкин

> есть еще такое с Миньковским, правда, качество  - дрек) [IMG][/IMG]


  между прочим, в той статье есть здравый смысл, во всяком случае развенчиваются стереотипы об одесском еврействе, формировавшиеся начиная с начала 90х годов 20го века...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> 25чап.дивизию сносят


 Ну а как же? Хрущевки и в советское время строились как временное жилье, и по плану на их месте должны были быть построены новые дома. Дома по ул. 25-й Чапаевской дивизии давно отслужили свой срок. Снесут, и построют другие.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> на Бабушкинском или Рыбачьем мосту (по названиям улиц, неофициально).


 А как они называются официально?

----------


## Jina

> Ну а как же? Хрущевки и в советское время строились как временное жилье, и по плану на их месте должны были быть построены новые дома. Дома по ул. 25-й Чапаевской дивизии давно отслужили свой срок. Снесут, и построют другие.


 Вряд ли они тронут хрущевки.Слишком хлопотно.Наверное,имели в виду рынок на 25 Чапаевской дивизии.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Вряд ли они тронут хрущевки.Слишком хлопотно.Наверное,имели в виду рынок на 25 Чапаевской дивизии.


 Да... если бы. В Москве в программе модернизации города сносят хрущевки, вот бы и у нас так.

http://radiovesti.ru/article/show/article_id/80956

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Кто может уточнить? Это санаторий "Солнечный"?

http://goo.gl/maps/MrtLg

----------


## Vitali P

На делкампе нашел, написано что бывший армейский штаб...?.

----------


## Trs

Особняк Вассаля на Маразлиевской, разрушенный взрывом 22 октября 1941 года.

----------


## Jorjic

> Кто может уточнить? Это санаторий "Солнечный"?
> http://goo.gl/maps/MrtLg


 Это не санаторий, а дачный кооператив "Солнечный".

----------


## Antique

> Особняк Вассаля на Маразлиевской, разрушенный взрывом 22 октября 1941 года.


 Невероятно, я думал, что это дом Гойнинген-Гюно!


P.S.
В старой версии этого сообщения было:
_Не совсем так. Разрушенный взрывом особняк Вассаля в кадр не попал, так как располагался с правой стороны от доходного дома Гойнинген-Гюно (правая часть кадра). Слева видны руины дома Елизаветы Ивановны Слешинской._
но как оказалось, это действительно дом Вассала, а гигантский дом Гонинген-Гюно находится дальше по улице.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не совсем так. Разрушенный взрывом особняк Вассаля в кадр не попал, так как располагался с правой стороны от доходного дома Гойнигнен-Гюно (правая часть кадра). Слева видны руины дома Елизаветы Ивановны Слешинской.


 Получется, что на фото результат не "того" взрыва, а бомбежки? Вряд ли ближний к центру взрыва дом устоял, а дальний разрушен почти полностью.

----------


## Trs

На открытке, опубликованной в книге Нетребского «Секретные кварталы Одессы» этот дом стоит у доходного дома № 38 по Маразлиевской улице.

----------


## Antique

> На открытке, опубликованной в книге Нетребского «Секретные кварталы Одессы» этот дом стоит у доходного дома № 38 по Маразлиевской улице.


  По имеющимся дом Вассала тоже проектировал Минкус, может он похож на дом Петровой или даже на дом Гойнинген-Гюно, так как тот отдалённо напоминает лечебницу "Санитас". Хотя, я теперь уже тоже сомневаюсь, что на фото изображён дом Гойнинген-Гюно. То ли в одной из книг у Нетребского, то ли здесь на форуме данное здание подписывали как дом Гойнинген-Гюно или взорванный штаб НКВД, что, однако, могло быть ошибкой.

Вот карта, на которой видно, что между домом Петровой и Гойнинген-Гюно расположен дом Вассала (в качестве привязки подходит водолечебница ,которая расположена практически напротив дома Петровой):

----------


## Antique

> Получется, что на фото результат не "того" взрыва, а бомбежки? Вряд ли ближний к центру взрыва дом устоял, а дальний разрушен почти полностью.


 да, нелогично. Возможно, что действительно это дом Вассала, хотя подобную фотографию на форуме подавали как дом Гойнинген-Гюно.

----------


## Trs

http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=86&pid=11424#top_display_me  dia

Можно на примере этого объяснить? Это та самая открытка.

----------


## OMF

> А как они называются официально?


 Думаю, что никак...

----------


## Antique

> http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=86&pid=11424#top_display_me  dia
> 
> Можно на примере этого объяснить? Это та самая открытка.


 И действительно! Вопрос снят, сейчас поправлю текст.

----------


## victor.odessa

К 180-летию Черноморского морского пароходства, от которого ныне остались рожки да ножки, «Думская» решила вспомнить о кораблях и судах, чьи судьбы неразрывно связаны с историей нашего города и области.
http://dumskaya.net/news/znamenitye-korabli-odessy-neschastlivaya-yahta-k-026602/

----------


## Vitali P

Спасобо за информацию Trs и Antique! Хотелось бы немного уточнить;- получается что дом Петрова был под номером 38 дом Вассал под номером 40 и дом Гойнинген-Гюно под номером 42..? Всех этих 3х домов после взрыва не осталось и на их месте в советское время было мореходное училище, или я что-то напутал?
Дополнение: Я наверное понял где я ошибся, не существует домов  Вассала,  Гойнинген-Гюно и Слещинской это на их месте построена мореходка,  дом Петрова (Маразлиевская 38) сохранился, также как и доходный дом Кефала (Маразлиевская 44), тогда под какими же номерами шли вышепречисленные три дом Вассала, Гойнинген-Гюно и Слещинской? Домов три а номеров два 40 и 42. Или дом Вассала был с буквенным индексом 38-а ?

----------


## Antique

> Дополнение: Я наверное понял где я ошибся, не существует домов  Вассала,  Гойнинген-Гюно и Слещинской это на их месте построена мореходка,  дом Петрова (Маразлиевская 38) сохранился, также как и доходный дом Кефала (Маразлиевская 44), тогда под какими же номерами шли вышепречисленные три дом Вассала, Гойнинген-Гюно и Слещинской? Домов три а номеров два 40 и 42. Или дом Вассала был с буквенным индексом 38-а ?


 Да, разрушены именно эти здания. После разрушения зданий, как обычно нумерацию не меняли. Диапазон освободившихся номеров отдали зданию училища. Секрет в том, что существовали номера 40а и 40б, буквенная нумерация давалась в результате раздела участка на части. Вассал или Гойнингег-Гюно владели 40-м участком, а потом владелец решил, что ему не нужен такой большой участок и разделил его, с последующей продажей. До конца 1900-х годов нумерация на улице из-за такой деятельности часто менялась, но в 1910-х номера домов не отличались от нынешних с некоторыми исключениями.


В списке памятников архитектуры ошибочно обозначили дом Гена домом Петровой, а дом Петровой домом Вассала. 




> также как и доходный дом Кефала (Маразлиевская 44)


 Если фамилия владельца склоняется, то Кефалы. Так-как в именительном падеже (кто-что: Кефала. Подобная ситуация и с Вернетой, который в списке памятников Указан как дом Вернета, хотя фамилия владельца  в именительном падеже - Вернета.

----------


## Vitali P

> Да, разрушены именно эти здания. После разрушения зданий, как обычно нумерацию не меняли. Диапазон освободившихся номеров отдали зданию училища. Секрет в том, что существовали номера 42а и 42б, буквенная нумерация давалась в результате раздела участка на части. Слещинская или Гойнингег-Гюно владели 42-м участком, а потом владелец решил, что ему не нужен такой большой участок и разделил его, с последующей продажей. До конца 1900-х годов нумерация на улице из-за такой деятельности часто менялась, но в 1910-х номера домов не отличались от нынешних с некоторыми исключениями.


 Наверное Вы знакомы со статьёй Сергея Лущика об этом здании http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_40/alm_40_72-79.pdf

----------


## Antique

> Наверное Вы знакомы со статьёй Сергея Лущика об этом здании http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_40/alm_40_72-79.pdf


 Да, но я забыл о ней. Спасибо.

Кстати, исправил в своём предудущем мообщении нумерацию - были дома №40а (Вассала), №40б (Гойнинген-Гюно) и №42 (Слещинской).

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Одесса в короткометражке "Комендант порта" по рассказу А.Грина: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8L3qdlS-58

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> К 180-летию Черноморского морского пароходства, от которого ныне остались рожки да ножки, «Думская» решила вспомнить о кораблях и судах, чьи судьбы неразрывно связаны с историей нашего города и области.
> http://dumskaya.net/news/znamenitye-korabli-odessy-neschastlivaya-yahta-k-026602/


 Главный конфуз в том, что ЧМП в прошлом году исполнилось только 90 лет. В 1922 году приказом "свыше" было образовано Черноморско-Азовское пароходство (ГосЧАП), позже разделённое на Черноморское (ЧГМП) и Азовское. Ещё позже из ЧМП выделили Новороссийское и Грузинское п-ва. Так что всё в этой статье всё, что раньше 1922-го, не имеет к ЧМП отношения, особенно  -"Тигр". Выдумка руководства ЧМП о 150-летии ЧМП была сОЗДАНА, ДУМАЮ, ЛИШЬ ДЛЯ СОЛИДНОСТИ. Созданное в 1833 г.  черноморское акционерное общество, было задумано на 10 лет и через 10 лет ликвидировано без какого-либо правонаследования.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Если кто помнит, в переулке Нахимова/Маразлиевской во дворе дома в стене было кольцо, к которому Куприн привязывал лошадь. Вчера зашёл сфотографировать... Всё... Новый жилец двора сделал на том месте пристройку и "ту железяку" выбросил за ненадобностью. Памятный бюст на углу дома Я фотографировать не стал, т.к. основание бюста с фамилией писателя (в виде его подписи) отсутствует. Наверное по причине того, что писатель русский.

----------


## Antique

> Памятный бюст на углу дома Я фотографировать не стал, т.к. основание бюста с фамилией писателя (в виде его подписи) отсутствует. Наверное по причине того, что писатель русский.


 Нет, не стоит политизировать. Насколько я помню, надпись располагается на соседнем пилоне для симметрии. Так красиво, но просто ужасна пристройка ресторана, которая испортила и идею и фасад здания.

----------


## Jorjic

> Если кто помнит, в переулке Нахимова/Маразлиевской во дворе дома в стене было кольцо, к которому Куприн привязывал лошадь. Вчера зашёл сфотографировать... Всё... Новый жилец двора сделал на том месте пристройку и "ту железяку" выбросил за ненадобностью...


 Эх! Сколько "тех железяк" выброшено. И, строго говоря, неважно привязывал ли Куприн к ней лошадь. Может и не Куприн, а просто кто-то из наших предков. Когда же они поймут, что "те железяки" - это история?

----------


## SaMoVar

Воспитание + приезжие.

----------


## Antique

> И, строго говоря, неважно привязывал ли Куприн к ней лошадь. Может и не Куприн, а просто кто-то из наших предков. Когда же они поймут, что "те железяки" - это история?


 У меня есть подозрения, что в те годы не ездили по городу на лошадях, а только на экипажах. Я не припомню, чтобы видел фотографии конца ХІХ - начала ХХ века, на которых изображены всадники, зато экипажи встречаются часто. Да и не понятно, где этих лошадей держать, экипажи скорее всего по окончании смены уезжали в городской питомник, и то в дворах скорее всего они не находились.

----------


## ruslanyd

> У меня есть подозрения, что в те годы не ездили по городу на лошадях, а только на экипажах. Я не припомню, чтобы видел фотографии конца ХІХ - начала ХХ века, на которых изображены всадники, зато экипажи встречаются часто. Да и не понятно, где этих лошадей держать, экипажи скорее всего по окончании смены уезжали в городской питомник, и то в дворах скорее всего они не находились.


 На Покровском переулке есть двор, где была конюшня, которая позже была переделана в жилое строение и является таковым по сей день. Может это было нормальным явлением?

----------


## феерический

На Михайловской, где я родился во времена когда она еще называлась Индустриальная, в нашем доме изначально была оборудована конюшня. Т.е. по сути я жил в стойле)

----------


## Antique

> На Покровском переулке есть двор, где была конюшня, которая позже была переделана в жилое строение и является таковым по сей день. Может это было нормальным явлением?


 А когда она была переделана под жилой флигель?




> На Михайловской, где я родился во времена когда она еще называлась Индустриальная, в нашем доме изначально была оборудована конюшня. Т.е. по сути я жил в стойле)


 На Молдаванке находилось много постоялых дворов для торговцев и крестьян, во дворах естественно держали их лошадей и повозки, в центре в зданиях начала -середины ХІХ века тоже можно найти подобніе постройки, практически везде переоборудованніе под жильё, но Куприн жил в доме начала ХХ века, где никаких конюшен не предусматривалось.

----------


## inborz

И в европейских городах то же самое - конюшни на хозяйственном заднем дворе перестраивали под жилье, когда надобность в экипажах отпала. Жилье в центре города в глубине двора - очень престижное

----------


## Antique

> И в европейских городах то же самое - конюшни на хозяйственном заднем дворе перестраивали под жилье, когда надобность в экипажах отпала. Жилье в центре города в глубине двора - очень престижное


 А когда отпала надобность в экипажах?

----------


## inborz

Когда появились другие средства сообщения. А Вы до сих пор держите лошадей?!?

----------


## Antique

> Когда появились другие средства сообщения. А Вы до сих пор держите лошадей?!?


 Просто уже среди зданий конца ХІХ века вам бы пришлось поискать здание с конюшней и дворовым проездом вообще. А лошадей до начала 1940-х годов использовали. В Одессе этот архаизм ушёл только после революции, да и то частично.

----------


## BIGBIG

Я учился в 70-х в этом училище-и ничего до сих пор  об этом не знал


> Наверное Вы знакомы со статьёй Сергея Лущика об этом здании http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_40/alm_40_72-79.pdf

----------


## Black_Shef

а как же знаменитая конюшня на Садовой 3
Это здание именно и строилось как конюшня.

Другое дело что на протяжении истории в этом здании, что только не было.
Предпоследние, кто обетал там - Облэнерго, но они они уже выехали в собственное здание.

Теперь же там разные офисы....

----------


## Киров

И в моём доме была конюшня примерно до 30 года...а в Ломанном переулке и ща держат лошадей-каждую ночь цок цок цок,цок цок цок...

----------


## SaMoVar

Знаю конюшню на Александровском проспекте, и на территории Лермонтовки.

----------


## Trs

Одноэтажный флигель во дворе дома Трощинского на Гоголя очень похож на перестроенную конюшню.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Нет, не стоит политизировать. Насколько я помню, надпись располагается на соседнем пилоне для симметрии. Так красиво, но просто ужасна пристройка ресторана, которая испортила и идею и фасад здания.


 Бюст А.Купрна стоял на полке, имевшей и факсимиле писателя, и годы его жизни. Сначала кто-то, видно, на той полке подтянулся и вырвал почти из стены, так, что она уже еле держалась (ещё в сов. время), а потом вовсе исчезла. В результате многочисленных просьб восстановить мемориал дыру в стене заделали и обложили стенку плиткой. Бюст выкрасили в чёрный цвет, когда началась охота за металлом. ПРЕДЛАГАЮ дружно обратиться через окно "обращенния граждан" к "мэру" на официальном сайте города с просьбой восстановить мемориал. Вторая часть его - доска с надписью и датами осталась по другую сторону встроенного кафе.

----------


## Скрытик

> ПРЕДЛАГАЮ дружно обратиться через окно "обращенния граждан" к "мэру" на официальном сайте города с просьбой восстановить мемориал.


 Проще написать в Спортлото. Наш мэр МАФы молотком рушит и 5-этажные здания. 
Можно организовать инициативную группу, но нужно правильно все продумать, сбор денег привлечет внимание проверяющих и аферистов.

----------


## фауст

Кольца коновязи сохранились во внутреннем дворе ГССМП в Валиховском переулке.
А конюшни переделаны под подсобные помещения.

----------


## Antique

> Знаю конюшню на Александровском проспекте, и на территории Лермонтовки.


 Где же там? Я был на территории санатория и не видел ничего подобного.

----------


## SaMoVar

Есть проход в Купальный переулок (проход закрыт - там автостоянка). И вот слева находится это неприметное одноэтажное здание. Двеери сделаны аркой и довольно большие. Такие же, как и на конюшнях, что мне довелось видеть. Сейчас скину карту.

----------


## Antique

> Есть проход в Купальный переулок (проход закрыт - там автостоянка). И вот слева находится это неприметное одноэтажное здание. Двеери сделаны аркой и довольно большие. Такие же, как и на конюшнях, что мне довелось видеть. Сейчас скину карту.


 Большие двери были и у сараев. Причём есть такой тип сараев, для нескольких жильцов, которые имеют ряд широких дверей, то есть несколько комор.

----------


## SaMoVar

Сарайчик в Лермонтовке.

Кольцо в Воронцовском переулке.

----------


## Antique

> Сарайчик в Лермонтовке.[/URL]


 На мой взгляд сложно сказать, для чего оно предназначалось.

----------


## ruslanyd

> А когда она была переделана под жилой флигель?


 Пока могу ответить расплывчато: на памяти наших дедов  :smileflag: 
Уточню при возможности

----------


## Antique

> а как же знаменитая конюшня на Садовой 3
> Это здание именно и строилось как конюшня.


 На Садовой, 3 - бывший банк, зачем им конюшня? Я очень не доверяю свидетельствам "очевидцев", в большинстве случаев предположения выдаются за действительность.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Проще написать в Спортлото. Наш мэр МАФы молотком рушит и 5-этажные здания. 
> Можно организовать инициативную группу, но нужно правильно все продумать, сбор денег привлечет внимание проверяющих и аферистов.


 Проще всего - НИЧЕГО НЕ ДЕЛАТЬ, а только всех упрекать. Поиском же денег должна "МЭРИЯ" заниматься, им за это платим...

----------


## Serho

> Если фамилия владельца склоняется, то Кефалы. Так-как в именительном падеже (кто-что: Кефала. Подобная ситуация и с Вернетой, который в списке памятников Указан как дом Вернета, хотя фамилия владельца  в именительном падеже - Вернета.


  Фамилия Кефала не склоняется. по крайней мере не склонялась при их жизни при его жизни

----------


## inborz

туда же - дом Анатра. Не склоняется

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Просматривал карту и увидел в Гагаринском переулке заграждение в виде двойной стены и колючки. Это территория санатория "Аркадия" который принадлежит МО? К чему такие меры безопастности тем более что с другой стороны санаторий так не огорожен.

----------


## Пушкин

> Просматривал карту и увидел в Гагаринском переулке заграждение в виде двойной стены и колючки. Это территория санатория "Аркадия" который принадлежит МО? К чему такие меры безопастности тем более что с другой стороны санаторий так не огорожен.


  В санатории пограничной службы Украины (которая была ранее отдельным департаментом, а сейчас должна войти в структуру МВД) проходил пару дней назад саммит глав погран. служб СНГе, там было огромное количество охраны и т.д... Двойная стена и колючая проволка - это дом приёмов горсовета, там раньше Гурвиц жил, а теперь только переодически кто то живет, к санаторию "Аркадия" это не имеет никакого отношения...

----------


## brassl

Такая уже была, но это без водяных знаков, може кому пригодится  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Фамилия Кефала не склоняется. по крайней мере не склонялась при их жизни при его жизни


 Хм, действительно, не склоняется, нашёл правило в русском и украинском языках на этот счёт.

----------


## Trs

Обратите внимание: утраченные дома Товарного переулка у Алексеевской площади. На втором фото лучше видны, на первом трамваи их почти полностью закрывают.
http://transphoto.ru/photo/594221/
http://transphoto.ru/photo/594222/

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Обратите внимание: утраченные дома Товарного переулка у Алексеевской площади. На втором фото лучше видны, на первом трамваи их почти полностью закрывают.
> http://transphoto.ru/photo/594221/
> http://transphoto.ru/photo/594222/


 Помню эти вагоны, в те годы они не казались мне такими ужасными, как сейчас.

----------


## Torry Kratch

А мне было очень жаль смотреть как они умирают. Я каждый день проезжал это место на 11-м, когда ехал на тренировку. Были вагоны у которых сзади была рулевая колонка с педалью. Я любил в детстве "рулить", хоть и ехал спиной вперёд.

Последним, по моему, сняли 20-й номер. И хорошо помню самый первый рейс новенькой "Татры" по 30-му (ехал в детский сад с папой).

Кстати, сидухи в вагонах на фото были мягкие, как в троллейбусе. А особым шиком среди пацанвы 110-й школы было ехать во втором вагоне и курить в последнюю форточку.

----------


## Trs

http://transphoto.ru/photo/594421/
Остатки дома № 3 или 5 по Новощепному ряду над платформой грузового вагона.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Кто знает, с какой целью была проложены трамвайные пути через Вокзальный переулок на территорию станции Одесса-Товарная? Пути проложены через ворота и дальше на территорию станции.

Привожу ссылку,

http://goo.gl/maps/VRgyb

----------


## job2001

> Кто знает, с какой целью была проложены трамвайные пути через Вокзальный переулок на территорию станции Одесса-Товарная? Пути проложены через ворота и дальше на территорию станции.
> 
> Привожу ссылку,
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/VRgyb


 хаб ЖД-трамвай, перегружали с жд сразу на рельсы

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> хаб ЖД-трамвай, перегружали с жд сразу на рельсы


 В смысле? Когда поставляли новые вагоны? А сейчас линия еще существует и как сейчас поставляют вагоны?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Выставка-конкурс проектов смотровой башнии для бывшей территтории парка Шевченко: http://www.odessit.ua/news/odessa/12980-segodnya-v-odesse-otkryvaetsya-konkurs-na-luchshiy-proekt-smotrovoy-bashni.html

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> На Молдаванке находилось много постоялых дворов для торговцев и крестьян, во дворах естественно держали их лошадей и повозки, в центре в зданиях начала -середины ХІХ века тоже можно найти подобніе постройки, практически везде переоборудованніе под жильё, но Куприн жил в доме начала ХХ века, где никаких конюшен не предусматривалось.


  На Молдаванке, как свидетельствовали жители про Михайловской ул., во дворах держали СВОИХ лошадей в СВОИХ стойлах-сарайчиках. В пер. Барятинском/Нахимова во дворе 1/3 (угол Канатной) в дальнем углу двора была конюшня, перенделанная позже в жилую квартиру (по свидетельству жильцов этой кв.); теперь там опять "перестройка".

----------


## феерический

> Кто знает, с какой целью была проложены трамвайные пути через Вокзальный переулок на территорию станции Одесса-Товарная? Пути проложены через ворота и дальше на территорию станции.
> 
> Привожу ссылку,
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/VRgyb


 У нас же до сих пор функционируют старые грузовые трамваи, как вариант, с Товарной могли что-то грузить на них и дальше развозить по городу.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

короткометражка "Симафора" 70-х - виды Одессы и одесский трамвай на Французском бульваре.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> В смысле? Когда поставляли новые вагоны? А сейчас линия еще существует и как сейчас поставляют вагоны?


 Да, существует. Даже несколько лет назад новые К-1 зашли таким же образом.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> У нас же до сих пор функционируют старые грузовые трамваи, как вариант, с Товарной могли что-то грузить на них и дальше развозить по городу.


 Отсебятина. Никаких трамваев, перевозящих "грузы" никогда не было и нет (песок, шпалы б/у и металлолом к таковым не относятся).

----------


## Torry Kratch

> ... и одесский трамвай на Французском бульваре.


 Последние кадры как раз на Товарной (где и умерли трамвайчики). А за зарисовку сердечное спасибо! Пронимает НЕОБЪЯСНИМО до глубины души.

----------


## феерический

> Отсебятина. Никаких трамваев, перевозящих "грузы" никогда не было и нет (песок, шпалы б/у и металлолом к таковым не относятся).


 А вот я именно такие "грузы" и имел в виду.

----------


## феерический

Меня вот тут другое с детства интересует: все мы знаем эти столбы в Пироговском переулке. На одном из них чётко видны следы, напоминающие о пережитых военных действиях. Толщина металла в основании более 10 мм. Что еще могло спровоцировать появление таких следов - не знаю. Вопрос. Правильно ли то что я думаю и где еще в городе у нас есть такие же сохранившиеся шрамы войны?

----------


## Trs

> Отсебятина. Никаких трамваев, перевозящих "грузы" никогда не было и нет (песок, шпалы б/у и металлолом к таковым не относятся).


 Отнюдь! Существовало отдельное грузовое депо (в 1927 выделено из депо Слободка, в 1971 слито с депо Октябрьское). И оно как раз и перевозило грузы: песок, камень, кирпич, муку, мусор, мазут, обслуживало заводы и прочие предприятия. В 1960-е грузооборот непрерывно падал и в итоге это привело к тому, что грузовое депо снова стало обслуживать только эксплуатирующее предприятие.

Список грузовых веток на 1 января 1933 года: http://transphoto.ru/page/10/

Если кто-то любезно примет один чертёж для сканирования на широкоформатном сканере, то я смогу порадовать вас схемой грузового трамвая узкой колеи на территории Одессы-Товарной (въезд через ворота на Заньковецкой). Сканировать это в копи-центре, к сожалению, неоправданно дорого (и таких огромных чертежей ещё штук пять-шесть будет).

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Меня вот тут другое с детства интересует: все мы знаем эти столбы в Пироговском переулке. На одном из них чётко видны следы, напоминающие о пережитых военных действиях. Толщина металла в основании более 10 мм. Что еще могло спровоцировать появление таких следов - не знаю. Вопрос. Правильно ли то что я думаю и где еще в городе у нас есть такие же сохранившиеся шрамы войны? [/URL]


   На Главной аллее парка Шевченко целый ряд столбов имеют приваренные металлические заплатки на месте отвестий от осколков, а с противоположной строны -ыпуклости н месте попадания этих же осколков уже изутри.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Спасибо, не знал. 

... а плюсомёт заклинило.

----------


## VicTur

> короткометражка "Симафора" 70-х - виды Одессы и одесский трамвай на Французском бульваре.


 А ссылочку можно?

----------


## Torry Kratch

Просто забивайте в поисковике Ютуба --- Симафора.

----------


## VicTur

> Вопрос. Правильно ли то что я думаю и где еще в городе у нас есть такие же сохранившиеся шрамы войны?


 На решётке Строгановского моста.
Мой учитель рисования ещё показывал мне как-то следы от осколков на стене Шахского дворца. Сейчас они стёрты реставрацией.

----------


## job2001

> Меня вот тут другое с детства интересует: все мы знаем эти столбы в Пироговском переулке. На одном из них чётко видны следы, напоминающие о пережитых военных действиях. Толщина металла в основании более 10 мм. Что еще могло спровоцировать появление таких следов - не знаю. Вопрос. Правильно ли то что я думаю и где еще в городе у нас есть такие же сохранившиеся шрамы войны?


 http://goo.gl/maps/F80TT

----------


## Torry Kratch

Так чуть правее мой детский сад.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Да, существует. Даже несколько лет назад новые К-1 зашли таким же образом.


 Рельсы засыпаны песком и мусором, как по ним может что-то проехать? В некоторых местах рельс вообще не видно. 
Может ли вагон передвигаться по таким рельсам?

----------


## феерический

> Рельсы засыпаны песком и мусором, как по ним может что-то проехать? В некоторых местах рельс вообще не видно. 
> Может ли вагон передвигаться по таким рельсам?


 Я хожу в баню на Цветаева угол Чернышевского и постоянно проезжаю те рельсы. Возможно я ошибаюсь, но контактного провода над ними уже нет.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Я хожу в баню на Цветаева угол Чернышевского и постоянно проезжаю те рельсы. Возможно я ошибаюсь, но контактного провода над ними уже нет.


 Да, и на картах видно что нет. Если бы их планировали использовать, они были более менее расчисщены.

----------


## Vitali P

> http://transphoto.ru/photo/594421/
> Остатки дома № 3 или 5 по Новощепному ряду над платформой грузового вагона.


  Те же дома, вернее ихние останки, я сфотографировал где-то в году 84м.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> А ссылочку можно?


 этот Фильм судии РИФ я "поймал" здесь: http://wikibit.net/clip/А.ГРИН. Как и другой, тоже снятый в Одессе по А.Грину "Комендант порта" той же андерграундной студии РИФ, но теперь его там нет почему-то.

----------


## VicTur

> этот Фильм судии РИФ я "поймал" здесь: http://wikibit.net/clip/А.ГРИН. Как и другой, тоже снятый в Одессе по А.Грину "Комендант порта" той же андерграундной студии РИФ, но теперь его там нет почему-то.


 Ничего страшного, я уже успел разобраться и скачать оба фильма. Спасибо вам.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот, оказывается, из чего строилась Одесса. Особенно интересен дикарь для мощения улиц (его и сейчас кое-где видно) и морской булыжник (что это?).
А что такое земляной камень ? И чем отличается штучный камень от дикаря ?

----------


## феерический

> Да, и на картах видно что нет. Если бы их планировали использовать, они были более менее расчисщены.


 А сколько тонн рельс без дела засыпали асфальтом и просто, считай, выкинули? Линия 11 трамвая от Степовой до Балковской, линия в депо на товарную от Дальницкой по Степовой? А остатки на самой Балковской? Неужели эти рельсы не смогут еще принести пользу?

----------


## mlch

> Вот, оказывается, из чего строилась Одесса. Особенно интересен дикарь для мощения улиц (его и сейчас кое-где видно) и морской булыжник (что это?).
> А что такое *земляной камень* ? И чем отличается штучный камень от дикаря ?


  Может, речь идет вот об этом?
А штучный это, скорее всего - искусственный.

----------


## kravshik

> На решётке Строгановского моста.
> Мой учитель рисования ещё показывал мне как-то следы от осколков на стене Шахского дворца. Сейчас они стёрты реставрацией.


 Да,решётка Строгановского моста очень хорошо сохранила следы войны,хорошо видны следы от пуль и осколков--это из чугунных,железных конструкций,да и не только она одна,ну и конечно многие стены домов еще несут в себе именно отпечатки войны...


_" Решетка знаменита двумя особенностями. Во-первых, между ее прутьями пролезет голова любого не слишком умного человека, а во-вторых, на самих прутьях видны следы от пуль времен гражданской войны. До реконструкции с моста через специальный отводной мостик можно было попасть сразу на 4-й этаж стоящего под мостом дома. После реконструкции в 80-х с моста можно было бы попасть сразу на пятый этаж дома, если бы пятый этаж в этом доме был._ " Сергей Осташко

----------


## ruslanyd

> и где еще в городе у нас есть такие же сохранившиеся шрамы войны?


 Недавно осматривал здание Одесского отделения Императорского Русского технического общества. На соседнем здании Школы десятников видно много следов войны

----------


## Пушкин

> Да,решётка Строгановского моста очень хорошо сохранила следы войны,хорошо видны следы от пуль и осколков--это из чугунных,железных конструкций,да и не только она одна,ну и конечно многие стены домов еще несут в себе именно отпечатки войны...
> 
> 
> _" Решетка знаменита двумя особенностями. Во-первых, между ее прутьями пролезет голова любого не слишком умного человека, а во-вторых, на самих прутьях видны следы от пуль времен гражданской войны. До реконструкции с моста через специальный отводной мостик можно было попасть сразу на 4-й этаж стоящего под мостом дома. После реконструкции в 80-х с моста можно было бы попасть сразу на пятый этаж дома, если бы пятый этаж в этом доме был._ " Сергей Осташко


  А разве решетка Строгановского моста не новая? Я прекрасно помню как рухнул мост и как его потом строили заново и долго не заканчивали, мы пацанами играли на плитах перекрытия в футбол - забора там не было... 

"Сколько их стремглав на камни падало, 
Завершая тут последний спор!
И по указанью  губернатора,
На мосту возвысили забор."

----------


## mlch

> А разве решетка Строгановского моста не новая? Я прекрасно помню как рухнул мост и как его потом строили заново и долго не заканчивали, мы пацанами играли на плитах перекрытия в футбол - забора там не было... 
> 
> "Сколько их стремглав на камни падало, 
> Завершая тут последний спор!
> И по указанью  губернатора,
> На мосту возвысили забор."


 Мост не рухнул, а был завален в плановом порядке. Решетка была предварительно демонтирована.
Обещали быстрый ремонт с сохранением внешнего вида. А получился многолетний долгострой, в результате которого получился очередной бетонный уродец. 
Но решетку, к удивлению многих, в том числе и меня, сохранили. Так что она теперь единственное, что осталось от старого Строгановского. 
Насколько я помню, несколько секций были изготовлены заново, потому что длина моста увеличилась и старой решетки не хватило.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> А сколько тонн рельс без дела засыпали асфальтом и просто, считай, выкинули? Линия 11 трамвая от Степовой до Балковской, линия в депо на товарную от Дальницкой по Степовой? А остатки на самой Балковской? Неужели эти рельсы не смогут еще принести пользу?


 Все эти рельсовые пути есть, но демонтировать их полностью пока экономически нецелесообразно.

----------


## Milkaway

> Недавно осматривал здание Одесского отделения Императорского Русского технического общества. На соседнем здании Школы десятников видно много следов войны


 ... есть еще решетка с такими отметинами в самом начале ул.Канатной у обрыва и на Втором христианском кладбище на старинных склепах следы от пуль тоже попадаются ...

----------


## Antique

Следы от пуль не обязательно относятся к периоду Второй мировой, следы могли остаться и после одной из революций.

----------


## феерический

Ну а на Молдаванке и своих движух хватает. Причём даже в относительно мирное время. Помню тут как-то много лет назад кто-то задавался вопросом откуда на памятнике Дюку отметины явно пулевого происхождения...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Следы от пуль не обязательно относятся к периоду Второй мировой, следы могли остаться и после одной из революций.


 Правильно, здесь все загорелись этим вопросом, но забыли что в 1941 и 1944 годах соответсвенно в Одессе не было уличных боев. Не знаю использовали ли немцы/румыны кассетные боеприпасы, но следы от "пуль" это скорее всего шрапнель.
А вот версия что эти следы появились во время революций самая верная, т.к. боевые действия проходили непосредственно на улицах города.

----------


## Trs

> Те же дома, вернее ихние останки, я сфотографировал где-то в году 84м.Вложение 6264359Вложение 6264360


 Удивительное фото. Я думал, что никогда не узнаю как выглядели дома 7 и 9 на Новощепном.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Удивительное фото. Я думал, что никогда не узнаю как выглядели дома 7 и 9 на Новощепном.


 7 и 9 или 3 и 5, как у автора снимков?

----------


## Trs

Кусочек от фасада дома № 9 остался на торцевой стене. Декора немного, но в левом доме узнаваем.

----------


## malyutka_e

Посмотрите сюда. Я, например, такое вижу впервые:
*Записки скучного человека - Финские листовки для советских солдат в Зимнюю войну:*
http://humus.livejournal.com/3209430.html

----------


## Гидрант

Посмотрел. Но, вероятно, жителям Северной Пальмиры это читать интересней, чем Южной  :smileflag: . Учитывая название темы, более к месту была бы аналогичная *румынская* продукция лета-осени 1941-го.

----------


## malyutka_e

Почему их так тянуло в милицию? "Романтика" или поиск темы? Правда, в этой компании еще Бабеля не хватает.

----------


## BIGBIG

А кто слышал о таком месте -Калаглейское волостное правления Одесского уезда

----------


## exse

> Посмотрел. Но, вероятно, жителям Северной Пальмиры это читать интересней, чем Южной . Учитывая название темы, более к месту была бы аналогичная *румынская* продукция лета-осени 1941-го.


 Не румынская и не 1941, а для румын в 1942:

----------


## фауст

> А кто слышал о таком месте -Калаглейское волостное правления Одесского уезда


  Калаглия- село в Овидиопольском районе на берегу Днестровского лимана.




> Правда, в этой компании еще Бабеля не хватает.


  Бабель- не из УГРО.
 Бабель -из ВЧК.

----------


## BIGBIG

Калаглия-до сих пор существует?

----------


## BIGBIG

Такие открытки выпускали в Одессе в 1917

----------


## malyutka_e

А такие - в 1921-м...

----------


## VicTur

> Но решетку, к удивлению многих, в том числе и меня, сохранили. Так что она теперь единственное, что осталось от старого Строгановского.


 Не единственное. Остался виден кусочек арки одной из крайних опор:

.

(Фото Юрия Власишена)

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Калаглия-до сих пор существует?


 Существует, но слилось с с.Николаевка: Село Николаевка-Калаглия находится на западном берегу Днестровского лимана. Как указано было в отчёте экспедиции 1791-1792 годов инженер-подполковника Ф.П. де Волана об исследовании вновь обретенных земель: «В 5 верстах от Аджидери (теперь – Овидиополь) на берегу лимана находится деревня Николаевка, ранее Калаглея. В ней живут 32 молдавские семьи, (…) также 4 козацкие семьи и занимаются рыбной ловлей».

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Советская историография утверждает, что на территории села обнаружены остатки древних поселений (IV—II вв. до н. э.) и что «Село Калаглия (под таким названием оно известно до 1944 года) основано в 1789 году беглыми крепостными крестьянами и старообрядцами». Очевидно, что в этом году издавна существовавшее уже поселение только получило статус села. В 1905 году при настоятеле протоиерее Федоре Стратиковиче в селе был построен ныне существующий храм, освящённый во имя святителя Николая-Чудотворца. Значительных размеров красивое и величественное, совершенной архитектуры кирпичное здание с колокольней и большим куполом над 8-гранным барабаном с 12-ю большими окнами очень украсило село. Церковь имеет в плане форму креста, а территория окружена кованой оградой со столбами кирпичной кладки. По данным 1997 года, на расстоянии 800-900 м на север от церкви, в центральной части села сохранилось закрытое, но аккуратное старинное кладбище с характерными крестами из пиленого камня. Как на самые ранние, датированные из них местные жители указывали на сильно разрушенный крест со следами даты «1813» и другой, с надписями «1817» и «Исус» в нижней части изображения Голгофы.


> Калаглия-до сих пор существует?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Советская власть в селе была установлена в январе 1918 года. Большевистская и комсомольская ячейки созданы в 1920 году, а в 1922-1924 годах в селе были организованы четыре сельскохозартели. В честь погибших односельчан и советских воинов, отдавших жизнь в боях за освобождение села от немецко-румынских захватчиков в Великой Отечественной войне 1941-1945 годов, был сооружен в селе памятник. 31 июля 2010 года в селе открыт новый мемориальный памятник-обелиск воинам 10-й гвардейской Кубанской казачьей кавалерийской дивизии конно-механизированной группы генерал-лейтенанта И.А. Плиева, 43 из которых погибли в боях 8-10 апреля 1944 года при освобождении села от фашистов и здесь похоронены. После войны в Николаевке разместились центральные усадьбы двух колхозов, занимавшихся выращиванием зерновых культур и животноводством, а также бригада рыболовецкого колхоза.  


> Калаглия-до сих пор существует?

----------


## VicTur

Рухнул дом по Куйбышева, 7/9.

----------


## SaMoVar

Большая просьба к участникам ветки и читателям - зайти в ДК железнодорожников (Унион на Троицкой) и оставить ПИСЬМЕННЫЕ претензии по генплану.

----------


## Antique

> Рухнул дом по Куйбышева, 7/9.


 Людей жалко, здание тоже.

Интересно, ворота уже сдали на металлолом, или завтра отнесут?

----------


## ruslanyd

> Существует, но слилось с с.Николаевка: Село Николаевка-Калаглия находится на западном берегу Днестровского лимана. Как указано было в отчёте экспедиции 1791-1792 годов инженер-подполковника Ф.П. де Волана об исследовании вновь обретенных земель: «В 5 верстах от Аджидери (теперь – Овидиополь) на берегу лимана находится деревня Николаевка, ранее Калаглея. В ней живут 32 молдавские семьи, (…) также 4 козацкие семьи и занимаются рыбной ловлей».


 Сексом они занимались, судя по тому, что население в 2012 насчитывало 1650 человек 

Калаглия сейчас существует, как самостоятельное село со своей сельрадой
С *сайта ВР Украины*: "_Історична дата утворення: 9 лютого 2001 року_"

В *Викимапии*, обозначены границы Николаевки и Калаглии




> Почему их так тянуло в милицию? "Романтика" или поиск темы? Правда, в этой компании еще Бабеля не хватает.


 Любопытно еще, что второй с перестрелкой задержал на Староконке четвертого, как возглавлявшего банду налётчиков, в которые он подался уже после УГРО  :smileflag:

----------


## ruslanyd

> Рухнул дом по Куйбышева, 7/9.


 

Вот новости по теме
http://news.mail.ru/inworld/ukraina/global/112/incident/13214791
http://news.mail.ru/inworld/ukraina/global/112/incident/13215361
http://news.mail.ru/inworld/ukraina/global/112/incident/13215789

Больше всего "понравилось":



> Завтра на заседании созданной губернатором комиссии будет решаться вопрос об отселении людей со всего квартала


 Чтобы так же оперативно решались вопросы о реставрации и ремонте зданий, об укреплении фундаментов и армировании несущих конструкций...

----------


## Vitali P

> Удивительное фото. Я думал, что никогда не узнаю как выглядели дома 7 и 9 на Новощепном.


  Если мне память не изменяет в обвалившемся доме на 1 этаже был склад с известью. Никогда не думал что эти снимки будут кому-нибудь инересны, дома на Эстонской были уж в очень неприглядном виде, похоже что их десятилетиями не ремонтировали.

----------


## Black_Shef

Не знаю в какой лучше теме спросить, спрошу здесь, может кто и знает....

Пастера 19, вчера ходили по двору какие -то люди, измеряли двор, клумбы, их две расположены симметрично друг другу.

Их спросили,
- и что это будет ?
- реконструкция.
- Чего ?
- двора.
- кто будет делать ?
- не знаем, ищем....


Странно, что за реконструкция : клумб что-ли, сносить их собираются, строить здание внутри двора....

Совершенно не понятно.....Может кто знает, откуда "ноги" растут...

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Если мне память не изменяет ... на Эстонской ...


  Если мне память не изменяет, то в Одессе были одновременно две Эстонские улицы. Но не припомню где была вторая (вроде на Таирова).

----------


## Vitali P

> Если мне память не изменяет, то в Одессе были одновременно две Эстонские улицы. Но не припомню где была вторая (вроде на Таирова).


  Вторая была и по моему есть в районе мемориального комплекса 411 Батареи, там же ещё и Эстонский переулок.

----------


## Trs

> Если мне память не изменяет в обвалившемся доме на 1 этаже был склад с известью. Никогда не думал что эти снимки будут кому-нибудь инересны, дома на Эстонской были уж в очень неприглядном виде, похоже что их десятилетиями не ремонтировали.


 Фоновая застройка интересна именно тем, что, как правило, о ней не остаётся никаких визуальных свидетельств. Может, у Вас есть ещё нечто подобное?

----------


## Коннект 002

проходя по разбитым тротуарам и глядя на обветшалые фасады, в глаза лезут бигморды народохозяйственного мэра с надписью " С любовью к Одессе"
Уважаемые краеведы, а подобное достаточно интимное чувство (любовь) другие градоначальники афишировали и распинались об этом на каждом шагу?
Есть ли свидетельства современников , письма, записи речей, где бы Ришелье, Воронцов или Ланжерон кричали о своей любви к Одессе?

----------


## Vitali P

> Фоновая застройка интересна именно тем, что, как правило, о ней не остаётся никаких визуальных свидетельств. Может, у Вас есть ещё нечто подобное?


  Посмотрю ещё. Вот например фотография близко лежит, по моему это дом на ул. Воровского в районе пересечения с ул. Сов. Армии (Преображенской) начало/середина 80х.

----------


## феерический

Это Чкалова угол Комсомольской

----------


## Vitali P

> Это Чкалова угол Комсомольской


  Да так и есть, давно дело было,помню дом ломали довольно долго.

----------


## Black_Shef

> Совершенно не понятно.....Может кто знает, откуда "ноги" растут...


 уже известно, оказывается, что....

----------


## Пушкин

> проходя по разбитым тротуарам и глядя на обветшалые фасады, в глаза лезут бигморды народохозяйственного мэра с надписью " С любовью к Одессе"
> Уважаемые краеведы, а подобное достаточно интимное чувство (любовь) другие градоначальники афишировали и распинались об этом на каждом шагу?
> Есть ли свидетельства современников , письма, записи речей, где бы Ришелье, Воронцов или Ланжерон кричали о своей любви к Одессе?


 _“Ни время, ни бурные события не в силах были заставить меня забыть Одессу. Сей волшебный город манит меня постоянно, и я не могу уже более противиться этому. Да и зачем?”._
Премьер-министр Франции - герцог Арман дю-Плесси де-Ришелье... 

“_Вероятно, уже никогда не видать мне Одессы. Жаль, я ее люблю. К России был равнодушен всегда... Но Одесса - другое дело: подъезжая к Раздельной, я уже начинал ликующе волноваться... Если бы можно было, я бы хотел подъехать не через Раздельную, а на пароходе; летом, конечно, и рано утром. Встал бы перед рассветом, когда еще не потух маяк на Большом Фонтане; и один одинешенек на палубе смотрел бы на берег... Помню ли еще здания, которые видны высоко на горе?..

Направо стройная линия дворцов вдоль бульвара - не помню видать ли их с моря за кленами... но последний Воронцовский дворец с полукруглым портиком над сплошно зеленью обрыва.

И лестница, шириной в широкую улицу, двести низеньких барских ступеней; второй такой нет, кажется на свете.

И над лестницей каменный Дюк - протянул руку и тычет в приезжего пальцем: меня звали дю-Плесси де-Ришелье - помни, сколько со всех концов Европы сошлось народов, чтобы выстроить один Город...”_ 
(Заив) Владимир Жаботинский

----------


## Коннект 002

спасибо, *Пушкин*, за цитаты. Они взяты из личных дневников? Или это выдержки из публичных выступлений ?

----------


## visor77

> Не знаю в какой лучше теме спросить, спрошу здесь, может кто и знает....
> 
> Пастера 19, вчера ходили по двору какие -то люди, измеряли двор, клумбы, их две расположены симметрично друг другу.
> 
> Их спросили,
> - и что это будет ?
> - реконструкция.
> - Чего ?
> - двора.
> ...


 Кино снимают.

----------


## Trs

> Это Чкалова угол Комсомольской


 Не могу сориентироваться. Какой точный адрес?

----------


## job2001

Все забываю спросить - это имеет отношение к старым трамвайным остановкам?
http://goo.gl/maps/awMrY

----------


## Trs

По размерам сильно не соответствует.

----------


## BIGBIG

Есть!!!В их делах!!!


> проходя по разбитым тротуарам и глядя на обветшалые фасады, в глаза лезут бигморды народохозяйственного мэра с надписью " С любовью к Одессе"
> Уважаемые краеведы, а подобное достаточно интимное чувство (любовь) другие градоначальники афишировали и распинались об этом на каждом шагу?
> Есть ли свидетельства современников , письма, записи речей, где бы Ришелье, Воронцов или Ланжерон кричали о своей любви к Одессе?

----------


## Пушкин

> спасибо, *Пушкин*, за цитаты. Они взяты из личных дневников? Или это выдержки из публичных выступлений ?


  Это письма одесским друзьям... 

Я прекрасно понимаю ваше отношение к мэру, оно и у меня наверно такое же... 
Почему то вспомнилось вот что - несколько лет назад при каденции бывшего, одни из городских чиновников отзываясь об одесситах занимающихся историей, краеведением  и вообще любящих Одессу-маму (как маму можно не любить?), прислал мне такое, я не знаю кто автор, но у меня тогда остался  нехороший осадок, ведь над нами просто смеялись... итак: 

Городским ...патриотом повезло мне родиться,
я хотел бы на любимой Одессе жениться!
Но любовь моя скорее геронтофильная,
чем старее и грязнее-тем более сильная.
А поэтому против я любых перемен,
не нужны новостройки, я люблю хрупкость стен,
жаль,что трубы меняют, ведь там города кровь!
Пусть Одесса страдает-я ведь дам ей любовь! 

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=253464&page=1 Почитайте тему - там всего несколько страниц...

----------


## Torry Kratch

Ссылка

----------


## walterrr

> Может, речь идет вот об этом?
> А штучный это, скорее всего - искусственный.


 Штучный камень - это пильный известняк.

----------


## VicTur

> проходя по разбитым тротуарам и глядя на обветшалые фасады, в глаза лезут бигморды народохозяйственного мэра с надписью " С любовью к Одессе"
> Уважаемые краеведы, а подобное достаточно интимное чувство (любовь) другие градоначальники афишировали и распинались об этом на каждом шагу?
> Есть ли свидетельства современников , письма, записи речей, где бы Ришелье, Воронцов или Ланжерон кричали о своей любви к Одессе?


 В девятнадцатом веке была несколько другая ситуация. Тогдашние избирательные кампании были не в пример сдержаннее нынешних, и люди тех времён могли себе позволить признаваться в любви к Одессе, не боясь, что в этом усмотрят желание понравиться избирателям.

----------


## SaMoVar

Куда нести предложения по генплану.

Предложения подаются физическими и юридическими лицами в адрес управления архитектуры  и градостроительства Одесского городского совета (65082, г. Одесса, ул. Гоголя, 10) в письменном виде с указанием фамилии, имени, отчества, места проживания с личной подписью и должны содержать обоснование с учётом требований законодательства, строительных норм, государственных стандартов и правил.
Предложения принимаются до 5 июня 2013 года включительно (по отметке почтового отправления или по регистрации в канцелярии управления) и будут рассмотрены в недельный срок со дня их подачи.

----------


## SaMoVar

Список того, что нам не понравилось при ближайшем ознакомлении с новым генпланом.
1. Юбилейный парк. Отменить рекреационную зону, оставить парк.
2. Непонятные "Приморские рекреационные комплексы" (99) понатыканы по всему побережью.
3. Отель (59) рондинская стройка под Россией - снести к бениной маме
4. Отсутствует охранная зона Французского бульвара
5. Алексеевская площадь отдана под застройку
6. Михайловсая площадь под застройку.
7. Нижняя терраса Приморского бульвара отдана под застройку.
8. Санаторий Юность на Долгой отдан под застройку
9. Стадион Пионер отдан под застройку
10. Подстанция осталась в парке Шевченко (перенесена на угол Маразлиевской и Некрасова)
11. Хоздвор депо не принадлежит зоопарку, хотя его уже передали.
12. Строительство офисного центра на территории старого еврейского кладбища.
13. Территория артучилища - основное здание забрал суд, остальное - под застройку (6 ст. б. ф)
14. Адмиральский проспект - всё отдано под многоэтажную застройку.
15. Санаторий Дружба - под застройку
16. Санаторий Россия - под застройку
17. Завод Санценбахера на Гагарина - под застройку
18. Санаторий на Каманина (за белым парусом) - под застройку
19. Трамвайное депо №1 на Водопроводной - под ТРЦ
20. Зелёные зоны Поскота (подробней расписано на Думской).
21. Непонятно с границами Савицкого парка. Территория отмечена как парк, но границой охвачена только половина территории
22. Участки под строительство на месте массовых захоронений одесситов, поргибших на артскладах
23. район 3 ст. люст. дор. - под многоэтажную застройку

----------


## Jina

Все собираются застраивать.
А закончить начатое,достроить недостроенное жилье-возможности нет.
Странно как-то.

----------


## Скрытик

> Все собираются застраивать.
> А закончить начатое,достроить недостроенное жилье-возможности нет.
> Странно как-то.


 Ничего странного. На луне участки продают сегодня. Типа детям столбят. На сегодня 99% всех строек на склонах заморожены. Но они столбят на будущее (((

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Кто знает, по какой причине был отменен сегмент маршрута 11-го трамвая от станции "Одесса-Товарная" до Ивановского путепровода?

Когда-то можно было сесть на 30-й в Херсонском сквере, доехать до Желябова, пересесть на 11-й, далее доехать до вокзала, там пересесть на 12-й и вернуться в Херсонский сквер...

----------


## Serho

подскажите на ул.Софиевской дом Синициной (сведения 1870-х годов) сейчас существует

----------


## heffalump1974

> Не румынская и не 1941, а для румын в 1942:
> Вложение 6270797


  Я, конечно, очень извиняюсь, но вряд ли фраза "_...Guvernul vindut al lui Antonescu a fugit din Bucuresti și va părăsit in voia soartei..._" (_Продажное правительство Антонеску бежало в Бухарест, оставив на произвол судьбы..._") актуальна для 1941/2.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Кто знает, по какой причине был отменен сегмент маршрута 11-го трамвая от станции "Одесса-Товарная" до Ивановского путепровода?
> 
> Когда-то можно было сесть на 30-й в Херсонском сквере, доехать до Желябова, пересесть на 11-й, далее доехать до вокзала, там пересесть на 12-й и вернуться в Херсонский сквер...


  Вроде бы из-за трассы север-юг. Чтобы трамвай не пересекал Балковскую. Это при ГЭЙе было. Мне логика до сих пор не понятна.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

СОС: "Строительство офисного центра на территории старого еврейского кладбища". Там не только это - ещё и дорога новая проложена по якобы границе разделения между христианским и еврейским с магометанским кладбищами, но... там нет территории без захоронений, т.е дорога опять же - по могилам. У нас что, нет еврейских организаций??? Опротестует кто-нибудь?
Всё Старое кладбище, как и закрытые другие кладбища и даже якобы снесённые, где есть "следы давних захоронений", включая Чумку, не имеют право застраивать - по законодательству Украины. Здесь могут быть только скверы и парки.

----------


## malyutka_e

Поздравляю всех выпускников 35-й школы с её  50-ти летием , который отметили в прошлую пятницу в Доме офицеров !

----------


## SaMoVar

> СОС: "Строительство офисного центра на территории старого еврейского кладбища". Там не только это - ещё и дорога новая проложена по якобы границе разделения между христианским и еврейским с магометанским кладбищами, но... там нет территории без захоронений, т.е дорога опять же - по могилам. У нас что, нет еврейских организаций??? Опротестует кто-нибудь?
> Всё Старое кладбище, как и закрытые другие кладбища и даже якобы снесённые, где есть "следы давних захоронений", включая Чумку, не имеют право застраивать - по законодательству Украины. Здесь могут быть только скверы и парки.


 Я адрес для обращений оставил. Возможно, что мы не все бока нашли на проекте. Подключаемся и работаем. Если 1% одесситов напишет замечания - ГАСК утонет в бумажках.

----------


## Jorjic

> Поздравляю всех выпускников 35-й школы с её  50-ти летием , который отметили в прошлую пятницу в Доме офицеров !


 Я тоже с удовольствием их поздравляю!


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Осторожно, ехидство (но беззлобное)!*К воскресенью уже стали явственно различаться буковки на клавиатуре.

----------


## Jaak Logus

*Faizul Ahmad*, вы недавно в городе?

----------


## mlch

> Поздравляю всех выпускников 35-й школы с её  50-ти летием , который отметили в прошлую пятницу в Доме офицеров !


 Как недоучившийся в 35-й, поздравляю всех, кто дошел в ее стенах до выпускного вечера.  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Я адрес для обращений оставил. Возможно, что мы не все бока нашли на проекте. Подключаемся и работаем. Если 1% одесситов напишет замечания - ГАСК утонет в бумажках.


 ГАСК, а особенно его "спонсоры" не утонут. Это, как всем известно экспериментально, не тонет.
Мне представляется, что писать замечания нужно юридически грамотно. Просто написать, что я против чего-то бессмысленно. Тут же найдется десять активистов, которые за. И то, что не тонет, скажет - видите, народ вас не поддерживает, ручки вот они.

----------


## феерический

Как говорила директор 35й - Харченко: 35я это не номер, это имя. Подписываюсь под поздравления, но сейчас своих детей я бы туда не отдал.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> *Faizul Ahmad*, вы недавно в городе?


 Я не в Одессе, я уехал в 2004 году.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Как говорила директор 35й - Харченко: 35я это не номер, это имя. Подписываюсь под поздравления, но сейчас своих детей я бы туда не отдал.


 Как бывший одноклассник, поддерживаю на все 100! Но школа все равно супер!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

[QUOTE=malyutka_e;38938551]


> ]
>  Значит, и меня. Спасибо !


 От меня также примите поздравление. Я тоже ее закончил.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Поздравляю всех выпускников 35-й школы с её  50-ти летием , который отметили в прошлую пятницу в Доме офицеров !


 А есть фото или видео праздника? Очень хотелось бы издалека посмотреть.

----------


## Пушкин

> Как говорила директор 35й - Харченко: 35я это не номер, это имя. Подписываюсь под поздравления, но сейчас своих детей я бы туда не отдал.


  Как папа двух деток учащихся сейчас в 35ой, школа остаётся лучшей среди близ лежащих школ и школ р-на Фонтана...)))

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Как папа двух деток учащихся сейчас в 35ой, школа остаётся лучшей среди близ лежащих школ и школ р-на Фонтана...)))


 Пушкин, согласен, отличная школа!!! Нашей 35-й только что не достает так это добавить известности за пределами Украины, а так все на высоком уровне.

Но вот посмотрите, мой лучший друг закончил вот эту школу... www.uwcsea.edu.sg  Вот бы 35-й такой же вебсайт сделать?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Как папа двух деток учащихся сейчас в 35ой, школа остаётся лучшей среди близ лежащих школ и школ р-на Фонтана...)))


 Хотел добавить Вам репутацию, но форум не позволяет... Пишу здесь +++

----------


## Пушкин

> Пушкин, согласен, отличная школа!!! Нашей 35-й только что не достает так это добавить известности за пределами Украины, а так все на высоком уровне.
> 
> Но вот посмотрите, мой лучший друг закончил вот эту школу... www.uwcsea.edu.sg  Вот бы 35-й такой же вебсайт сделать?


  Зарубежом образование платное - по этому и рекламируют себя, в поиске спонсоров из различных фондов и богатых родителей, у нас образование пока бесплатное...  

А вот так у нас веселятся: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCxKbl01gLA

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Зарубежом образование платное - по этому и рекламируют себя, в поиске спонсоров из различных фондов и богатых родителей, у нас образование пока бесплатное...  
> 
> А вот так у нас веселятся: 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCxKbl01gLA


 Да, я как-то это не учел... 

Вот нашел еще видео с линейки 2012 года. Скорее всего родители снимали для дочки. Да, поменялась школа.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOwkRzeCO0g

----------


## Буджак

Эх, я тоже окончил 35 школу - от первого звонка и до последнего... Замечательная школа!

----------


## Jaak Logus

Эммм... Простите, но тема про 35-ю школу тут

----------


## Sergey_L

Кто ещё не видел? Набор фото и рисунков в большом разрешении http://andcvet.narod.ru/odessa/OD.html И хотя большинство, если не всё всего этого добра есть у Брассла, но там без водяных знаков. Плюс дополнительно на этом сайте очень много альбомов старины по другим городам и темам.

----------


## Лысый0

> Как говорила директор 35й - Харченко: 35я это* не номер, это имя.* Подписываюсь под поздравления, но сейчас своих детей я бы туда не отдал.


 Плагиат от Кудиновской 116-ой  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Эх, я тоже окончил 35 школу - от первого звонка и до последнего... Замечательная школа!


 Была...

----------


## Jina

А мне Харченко в свое время крови попила....будь здоров...
Очень неоднозначная школа.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот картинки с пира. Знакомые все лица...

----------


## OMF

> А вот картинки с пира. Знакомые все лица...


 Я не увидел ни одного знакомого лица. Наверное сидели сзади . А ведь мы были первым ПОЛНЫМ выпуском 35-й (1973 г.).

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Я не увидел ни одного знакомого лица. Наверное сидели сзади . А ведь мы были первым ПОЛНЫМ выпуском 35-й (1973 г.).


 Не-не, вот две дамы на первом фото мне ой как знакомы

----------


## OMF

> Не-не, вот две дамы на первом фото мне ой как знакомы


 Они мне не могут быть знакомы, поскольку я с ними примерно одного возраста (или хотя бы поколения). На моих одноклассниц явно не тянут, правда моя одноклассница преподавала потом в нашей школе, но я надеюсь что ТАК она не выглядит .

----------


## inborz

> Плагиат от Кудиновской 116-ой


 Кудиновой, Алевтины Ивановны

----------


## Лысый0

Сейчас. случайно. на кухне послушал воспоминания Яна Левинзона про 116-ую. Он упомянул учительницу химии очень маленького роста, в которую был влюблен. И мгновенно в мозгу вспыхнуло - Эра Ханановна, хотя эта умничка, закончившая МГУ, мне преподавала физику  :smileflag: . Сложная штука память.
P.S. Хотя, это могла быть и Евгения Владимировна или Мария Лазаревна - сколько замечательных человеков смогла собрать Алевтина...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Они мне не могут быть знакомы, поскольку я с ними примерно одного возраста (или хотя бы поколения). На моих одноклассниц явно не тянут, правда моя одноклассница преподавала потом в нашей школе, но я надеюсь что ТАК она не выглядит .


 Да? А мне эта дама вещающая в микрофон запомнилась следующим: недовольством менталитетом наших людей и заходом на уроки с добровольно-принудительным предложением перетаскивать тротуарную плитку с одного конца школьного двора на другой (потом кто-то из учеников поднял слишком много, надорвался, и нам сказали таскать "не больше четырех" за раз). Поверьте, все вышеперечисленные факты чистая правда.  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

> Да? А мне эта дама вещающая в микрофон запомнилась следующим: недовольством менталитетом наших людей и заходом на уроки с добровольно-принудительным предложением перетаскивать тротуарную плитку с одного конца школьного двора на другой (потом кто-то из учеников поднял слишком много, надорвался, и нам сказали таскать "не больше четырех" за раз). Поверьте, все вышеперечисленные факты чистая правда.


 При том, что плитки было столько, что можно было весь квартал замостить, но по факту даже не на весь двор хватило)))))))))

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> При том, что плитки было столько, что можно было весь квартал замостить, но по факту даже не на весь двор хватило)))))))))


 Да-да... Точно  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> При том, что плитки было столько, что можно было весь квартал замостить, но по факту даже не на весь двор хватило)))))))))


 Вас учили не той математике (потому и школа хорошая). Дама, вещающая в мимкрофон, знала правильную математику.
Думаю, что и сейчас она знает математику правильнее.

----------


## Пушкин

> Была...


  И остаётся, ведь Харченко теперь нет...

----------


## Agnessa

Извините, если что-то из этого было (за всем - не уследить...).

Остальное - здесь:
http://sudilovski.livejournal.com/

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Я не увидел ни одного знакомого лица. Наверное сидели сзади . А ведь мы были первым ПОЛНЫМ выпуском 35-й (1973 г.).


 Значит, вы должны помнить завуча Леона Семеновича и учителя пения Николая Ефимовича   :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Плагиат от Кудиновской 116-ой


  Дело в том, что Харченко пришла в 35-ю  из 116 -й

----------


## Дан-ная

> Список того, что нам не понравилось при ближайшем ознакомлении с новым генпланом.
> 1. Юбилейный парк. Отменить рекреационную зону, оставить парк.
> 2. Непонятные "Приморские рекреационные комплексы" (99) понатыканы по всему побережью.
> 3. Отель (59) рондинская стройка под Россией - снести к бениной маме
> 4. Отсутствует охранная зона Французского бульвара
> 5. Алексеевская площадь отдана под застройку
> 6. Михайловсая площадь под застройку.
> 7. Нижняя терраса Приморского бульвара отдана под застройку.
> 8. Санаторий Юность на Долгой отдан под застройку
> ...


  По поводу того, что нам не понравилось при ближайшем ознакомлении с новым генпланом. Какие действия следующие? пишем общее письмо или молча наблюдаем за строительством?

----------


## OMF

> Значит, вы должны помнить завуча Леона Семеновича и учителя пения Николая Ефимовича


 Естественно.. И ВиктОра, и его жену, и Аду Даниловну Тюрину, и Марию Давидовну Витренко, и Павла Ивановича Горбулина (наш первый директор)...

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Неужели Звездину Е.А забыли? А Славута В.Г.(география), а Перушкина Г.И., Кобзарь Анна Харитоновна - моя классная.

----------


## OMF

> Неужели Звездину Е.А забыли? А Славута В.Г.(география), а Перушкина Г.И., Кобзарь Анна Харитоновна - моя классная.


 По географии у меня была другая учительница - Софья отчество забыл. Я еще на олимпиадах участвовал и чуть не попал в Финляндию в классе 8-м. Остальные если и были, то в параллельных классах... А те, что я назвал, это все-же основные предметы: Леон Семенович - химия, ВиктОр - физика, Варвара Юльевна ВиктОр (его жена) - все 3 английских (точнее американских-английских, за что я ей премного благодарен ), Ада Даниловна - математика (и классная). Вот по русскому забыл имя-отчество, а фамилия Скалка, украинского у нас не было по определению. Историю - тоже не помню, кто вел; женщина. Надо где-то найти выпускную винетку, там они все есть... Да зачем далеко ходить, мой отец там недолго преподавал черчение (по замене)...

----------


## mlch

> Значит, вы должны помнить завуча Леона Семеновича и *учителя пения Николая Ефимовича*


 Ага.  :smileflag:

----------


## ВЕСЫ

У меня под рукой )) виньетки - моя за 8 класс, мужа - 10 класс, дочки с 1 по 11 класс, и все из 35...
Звездина преподавала математику и была не менее, чем Леон Семенович выдающейся личностью.

----------


## OMF

> У меня под рукой )) виньетки - моя за 8 класс, мужа - 10 класс, дочки с 1 по 11 класс, и все из 35...
> Звездина преподавала математику и была не менее, чем Леон Семенович выдающейся личностью.


 Да, но не у нас в классе. Поэтому и не упомянул...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> По поводу того, что нам не понравилось при ближайшем ознакомлении с новым генпланом. Какие действия следующие? пишем общее письмо или молча наблюдаем за строительством?


 Чем писем больше, тем лучше, и важно, по-моему, чтобы они не были клонами. Ещё важно, чтобы не опоздать!

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Куда нести предложения по генплану.
> 
> Предложения подаются физическими и юридическими лицами в адрес управления архитектуры  и градостроительства Одесского городского совета (65082, г. Одесса, ул. Гоголя, 10) в письменном виде с указанием фамилии, имени, отчества, места проживания с личной подписью и должны содержать обоснование с учётом требований законодательства, строительных норм, государственных стандартов и правил.
> Предложения принимаются до 5 июня 2013 года включительно (по отметке почтового отправления или по регистрации в канцелярии управления) и будут рассмотрены в недельный срок со дня их подачи.


 Учтите эту информацию - письма нужно УЖЕ отправлять. Необходимы обязательно ссылки на законодательство Украины. В отношении недопустимости застройки каих-либо зелёных можно ссылаться на ДБН: в существующем проекте Генплана не учтены  требования законодательства Украины по озеленению города, а именно – норма площади зеленых насаждений общего пользования (12 кв. метров на одного городского жителя, согласно ДБН 360-92). При том, что как было указано в докладе автора проекта на ХI сессии горсовета 2011 г. Татьяны Несвит «зелёными насаждениями наш город обеспечен всего на 35% от нормы» (см. «Одесский вестник» от 24.11.2011 г.), проектом Генплана не обеспечивается приведение в норму площадей зелёных зон отдыха. Проект генплана обязан обеспечить выполнения градостроительных норм.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Также по озеленению: авторами проекта Генплана не использована возможность  увеличения площади зеленых насаждений общего пользования путём исполнения обязательных для местных администраций требований законодательства Украины (ЗУ "Про поховання та похоронну справу", ст.31 часть вторая) и международного законодательства (Кодкс защиты святых мест) в части охраны бывших мест захоронений (таких в Одессе почти 3 десятка) с использованием их территорий в соответствии с саннормами для размещения скверов и парков. Наряду с этим предпринимаются попытки как застройки существующих парков г. Одессы, так и территорий бывших мест захоронений.

----------


## OMF

А деревья на улицах вы что, не считаете? Странная методика расчетов... Не зря говорят, что есть ложь, есть наглая ложь, и есть статистика.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да, но не у нас в классе. Поэтому и не упомянул...


  Я еще помню преподавание географии, истории и других предметов на английском языке. Школа-то была английской ! А нашей классной и, одновременно, учительницей английского языка была Варвара Юльевна ВиктОр, чем и горжусь. Мы всегда вспоминаем о ней с большим теплом. Здоровья ей! А наш класс до сих пор КАЖДЫЙ ГОД в Клубе одесситов встречается по поводу окончания 35-й. В последнее время к нам стали присоединяться и другие классы.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

В отношении недопуститмости застройки Михайловской пл. (для тех, кому это интересно):
Значительное культурно-историческое значение храма святого Архистратига Михаила на Молдаванке состоит в том, что он был одной из очень немногих церквей, построенных в первые десятилетия Одессы, находился в топографическом центре Молдаванки и был старейшим храмом этого густонаселённого и многонационального района, одним из старейших в Одессе. 
Уже 12 ноября 1815 года по благословению митрополита Гавриила (Бонулеску-Бодони) жители Молдаванки подали прошение с просьбой о разрешении построить церковь во имя святого Архистратига Михаила, на что был получен Указ Императора Александра Первого. Первый камень в фундамент будущей церкви был заложен 8 ноября 1917 года - в день Собора святого Архистратига Михаила и прочих Небесных Сил бесплодных.
Храм строили на средства местных жителей и «пособие», выданное по решению графа А.Ф.Ланжерона. Уже в 1820 году храм был освящен, но некоторые требы в нём совершались ещё в процессе строительства - с 1918 года. Храм позже обновлялся и достраивался, был очень красив и служил архитектурной доминантой района. В судьбе его реконструкции принял участие и генерал-губернатор края князь М.С.Воронцов. Иконостас храма работы арх. И.С.Козлова был даже представлен в экспозиции музея «Старая Одесса» (1920-е - 1930-е гг.). Храм дал названия Михайловской площади и улице, которая начинается от этой площади. В 1917 году было торжественно отмечено 100-летие храма посещением его чудотворным Касперовским образом Богородицы. 
Ещё в 1931 году храм был действующим. После закрытия и реконструкции в нём некоторое время размещалось общежитие, а позже храм снесли. Лишь в земле устроенного на этом месте сквера остался освящённый фундамент храма и его краеугольный камень. Да ещё названия площади и улицы стали топонимическими памятниками Одессы… 
Имеющий большое историческое, духовное и культурное значение одесский Свято-Архангело-Михайловский храм на Молдаванке должен быть воссоздан в прежнем виде и на прежнем месте (в соответствии с законодательство Украины о возвращении религиозным общинам экспроприированного имущества, церкви принадлежит оставшийся в земле фундамент этого храма), для чего следует исключить застройку Михайловской площади.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> А деревья на улицах вы что, не считаете? Странная методика расчетов... Не зря говорят, что есть ложь, есть наглая ложь, и есть статистика.


 Деревья на улицах никогда не считальсь зелёным местом отдыха и не могут быть таковыми. Это знают даже авторы этого негодного проекта генплана. И дети понимать должны - в этой загазованности и запыленности можно только отравиться.

----------


## Lively

> ....Вот по русскому забыл имя-отчество, а фамилия Скалка, украинского у нас не было по определению. ..


 Людмила Федоровна Скалка. Она в начале 70-х ушла в 62 школу..

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> А деревья на улицах вы что, не считаете? Странная методика расчетов... Не зря говорят, что есть ложь, есть наглая ложь, и есть статистика.


 Это не "методика расчётов", а дэржавни будивнычи нормы ДБН 360-92 - градостроение.

----------


## OMF

> Я еще помню преподавание географии, истории и других предметов на английском языке. Школа-то была английской ! А нашей классной и, одновременно, учительницей английского языка была Варвара Юльевна ВиктОр, чем и горжусь. Мы всегда вспоминаем о ней с большим теплом. Здоровья ей! А наш класс до сих пор КАЖДЫЙ ГОД в Клубе одесситов встречается по поводу окончания 35-й. В последнее время к нам стали присоединяться и другие классы.


  У нас такого точно не было. В 9-й школе - было.
А вот английский каждый день и 3 английских (язык, литература и тех. перевод) 3 раза в неделю и 6-дневка - это было.

----------


## OMF

> Людмила Федоровна Скалка. Она в начале 70-х ушла в 62 школу..


 Точно, Федоровна. Она у нас была классной до Тюриной.

----------


## OMF

> Деревья на улицах никогда не считальсь зелёным местом отдыха и не могут быть таковыми. Это знают даже авторы этого негодного проекта генплана. И дети понимать должны - в этой загазованности и запыленности можно только отравиться.


 Говорится о количестве зеленых насаждений на душу населения. В это входят ВСЕ растения, а не только парки и скверы.
Между прочим, намедни вернулся из Лондона и Глазго, так там почти нет деревьев на улицах. И машин много. И автобусов - как одесских маршруток . И ничего, живут как-то... И архитектура видна...

----------


## malyutka_e

Тут, на российском сайте: http://forum.vgd.ru/1410/49794/  интересная статья Одгена об институте благородных девиц.

----------


## Vitali P

Нашел на делкампе.Вопрос; Одесса ли это?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Нашел на делкампе.Вопрос; Одесса ли это?Вложение 6294592


 Это храм на Андреевском (Куяльник) лимане - ныне св вмч Пантелеимона

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Говорится о количестве зеленых насаждений на душу населения. В это входят ВСЕ растения, а не только парки и скверы.
> Между прочим, намедни вернулся из Лондона и Глазго, так там почти нет деревьев на улицах. И машин много. И автобусов - как одесских маршруток . И ничего, живут как-то... И архитектура видна...


 Есть ДБН, а мы тоже живём "как-то", вот только контроль выбросов не тот...

----------


## фауст

> Говорится о количестве зеленых насаждений на душу населения. В это входят ВСЕ растения, а не только парки и скверы.
> Между прочим, намедни вернулся из Лондона и Глазго, так там почти нет деревьев на улицах. И машин много. И автобусов - как одесских маршруток . И ничего, живут как-то... И архитектура видна...


  Лондон — один из самых загрязненных городов Европы.
И это всё,несмотря на то, что они используют качественное топливо, передвигаются на хороших авто и ещё в  2003 году в Лондоне была введена плата за въезд в центр (congestion charge).

----------


## SaMoVar

> По поводу того, что нам не понравилось при ближайшем ознакомлении с новым генпланом. Какие действия следующие? пишем общее письмо или молча наблюдаем за строительством?


 Работаем над грамотным составлением текста. Если не  обосновать претензии - их сольют в мусор.
Кроме этого, предупреждаю, нужно будет пикетировать сессию горсовета 18 июня. Иначе генплан протащат.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Работаем над грамотным составлением текста. Если не  обосновать претензии - их сольют в мусор.
> Кроме этого, предупреждаю, нужно будет пикетировать сессию горсовета 18 июня. Иначе генплан протащат.


 Письма пора отправлять - срок получения их 5 июня.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Внезапно http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/50651/

----------


## Jorjic

> Работаем над грамотным составлением текста. Если не  обосновать претензии - их сольют в мусор.
> Кроме этого, предупреждаю, нужно будет пикетировать сессию горсовета 18 июня. Иначе генплан протащат.


 У меня, кроме матерных, обоснований нет. Грамотными мои претензии не могут быть признаны, так как у меня нет никакого соответствующего образования. Собственно, именно для того, чтобы небрежным движением дезавуировать большинство претензий и с чистой совестью предъявить широкой общественности умытые руки, и делаются такие "общественные обсуждения".

----------


## Скрытик

> Внезапно http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/50651/


  Кто бы сомневался? Уроды  
Как по мне, 3е место смотрелось бы отлично.

----------


## Jorjic

> Кто бы сомневался? Уроды  
> Как по мне, 3е место смотрелось бы отлично.


 Еще раз (в который уже!) к вопросу об "общественном обсуждении".

----------


## SaMoVar

> Письма пора отправлять - срок получения их 5 июня.


 Цитирую для Вас:



> Предложения подаются физическими и юридическими лицами в адрес управления архитектуры и градостроительства Одесского городского совета (65082, г. Одесса, ул. Гоголя, 10) в письменном виде с указанием фамилии, имени, отчества, места проживания с личной подписью и должны содержать обоснование с учётом требований законодательства, строительных норм, государственных стандартов и правил.
> Предложения принимаются до 5 июня 2013 года включительно (по отметке почтового отправления или по регистрации в канцелярии управления) и будут рассмотрены в недельный срок со дня их подачи.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Цитирую для Вас:


 Думаю, что в конце заключения следует помещать вывод о том, что проект разработан некачественно, с многочисленными нарушениями законодательства Украины, а потому он не может быть принят для внедрения, подлежит переработке вцелом.

----------


## Jorjic

> Думаю, что в конце заключения следует помещать вывод о том, что проект разработан некачественно, с многочисленными нарушениями законодательства Украины, а потому он не может быть принят для внедрения, подлежит переработке вцелом.


 И Вас тут же поставят виз-а-ви с квалифицированным юристом и спросят - в чем нарушения? И он вам, как дважды два, докажет, что Вы неправы. Ну а качество - это вопрос вкуса. Поскольку Вы не архитектор и не градостроитель, то это всего лишь Ваше частное мнение дилетанта. Извините, это не демотиватор, а само собой напрашивающееся предложение составить профессиональную оценку и предложить подписать всем желающим. На другие бумаги просто никто смотреть не будет.
А скорее даже просто подошьют к делу, как свидетельство всенародного обсуждения.

----------


## SaMoVar

Нужен грамотный архитектор, которым сможет это всё обосновать. Спешу всех обрадовать - если генплан не будет принят 18 июня - очень многие кровосиси слетят со своих кресел. Поэтому нужно ударить сильно и правильно.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Внезапно http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/50651/


 Опять эта семейка Аддамс !

----------


## malyutka_e

> ГеннадийАК;38985517]В отношении недопуститмости застройки Михайловской пл. (для тех, кому это интересно):
> Значительное культурно-историческое значение храма святого Архистратига Михаила на Молдаванке состоит в том, что он был одной из очень немногих церквей, построенных в первые десятилетия Одессы, находился в топографическом центре Молдаванки и был старейшим храмом этого густонаселённого и многонационального района, одним из старейших в Одессе. 
> Уже 12 ноября 1815 года по благословению митрополита Гавриила (Бонулеску-Бодони) жители Молдаванки подали прошение с просьбой о разрешении построить церковь во имя святого Архистратига Михаила, на что был получен Указ Императора Александра Первого. Первый камень в фундамент будущей церкви был заложен 8 ноября 1917 года - в день Собора святого Архистратига Михаила и прочих Небесных Сил бесплодных.
> Храм строили на средства местных жителей и «пособие», выданное по решению графа А.Ф.Ланжерона. Уже в 1820 году храм был освящен, но некоторые требы в нём совершались ещё в процессе строительства - с 1918 года. Храм позже обновлялся и достраивался, был очень красив и служил архитектурной доминантой района. В судьбе его реконструкции принял участие и генерал-губернатор края князь М.С.Воронцов. Иконостас храма работы арх. И.С.Козлова был даже представлен в экспозиции музея «Старая Одесса» (1920-е - 1930-е гг.). Храм дал названия Михайловской площади и улице, которая начинается от этой площади. В 1917 году было торжественно отмечено 100-летие храма посещением его чудотворным Касперовским образом Богородицы. 
> Ещё в 1931 году храм был действующим. После закрытия и реконструкции в нём некоторое время размещалось общежитие, а позже храм снесли. Лишь в земле устроенного на этом месте сквера остался освящённый фундамент храма и его краеугольный камень. Да ещё названия площади и улицы стали топонимическими памятниками Одессы… 
> Имеющий большое историческое, духовное и культурное значение одесский Свято-Архангело-Михайловский храм на Молдаванке должен быть воссоздан в прежнем виде и на прежнем месте (в соответствии с законодательство Украины о возвращении религиозным общинам экспроприированного имущества, церкви принадлежит оставшийся в земле фундамент этого храма), для чего следует исключить застройку Михайловской площади.


 [/QUOTE]

Там же уже стоит храм Архистратига Михаила. Не такой, как оригинал, но есть. Насколько я знаю, им не разрешили восстанавливать по оригинальному проекту из-за того, что якобы, под Михайловской площадью проходит огромное количество каких-то коммуникаций и труб.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Там же уже стоит храм Архистратига Михаила. Не такой, как оригинал, но есть. Насколько я знаю, им не разрешили восстанавливать по оригинальному проекту из-за того, что якобы, под Михайловской площадью проходит огромное количество каких-то коммуникаций и труб.


 Православный храм стоял в ЦЕНТРЕ площади. Сейчас там рядышком расположился раскольник Пашков, называющий себя для обмана верующих Агафангелом. Очевидно, что это вы и имеете в виду.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Нужен грамотный архитектор, которым сможет это всё обосновать. Спешу всех обрадовать - если генплан не будет принят 18 июня - очень многие кровосиси слетят со своих кресел. Поэтому нужно ударить сильно и правильно.


 Думаю, что в конце каждого заключения необходимо указать, что проект выполнен неквалифицированно, с многочисленными нарушениями градостроительных норм и законодательства, не может подлежать внедрению, как безграмотный. Стоимость проекта должна быть возвращена городу.

----------


## SaMoVar

Интересную вещь заметил. 


> Жители Молдаванки обратились с просьбой установить храм.


  Сейчас происходит всё немного не так. Сейчас попы начинают стройку, а потом пытаются получить разрешения (которые впоследствии меняются на цацки). При этом жителей вообще ни о чём не спрашивают.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Православный храм стоял в ЦЕНТРЕ площади. Сейчас там рядышком расположился раскольник Пашков, называющий себя для обмана верующих Агафангелом. Очевидно, что это вы и имеете в виду.


 Ответ не по существу. Я имел ввиду ЗАПРЕТ на масштабное строительство.

----------


## malyutka_e

Сохранилась до наших дней. Слово "запрещёнъ" очень не нравилось непрошеным гостям. :smileflag:

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Ответ не по существу. Я имел ввиду ЗАПРЕТ на масштабное строительство.


 ?????????? Не понял...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Там же уже стоит храм Архистратига Михаила. Не такой, как оригинал, но есть. Насколько я знаю, им не разрешили восстанавливать по оригинальному проекту из-за того, что якобы, под Михайловской площадью проходит огромное количество каких-то коммуникаций и труб.


  Все коммуникации и трубы переносятся при желании за счёт застройщика

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Цитирую для Вас:


 Я уже усвоил: Предложения принимаются до 5 июня 2013 года

----------


## malyutka_e

> Все коммуникации и трубы переносятся при желании за счёт застройщика


 Вот застройщики всю площадь и застроят жилыми домами, а не будут восстанавливать то, что не принесет прибыль. Поэтому, дело не в желании а в наличии больших денег. Вы сами ответили на свой вопрос :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

http://dislav.livejournal.com/46593.html

----------


## Jorjic

> http://dislav.livejournal.com/46593.html


 Еще как стыдно и унизительно. До отвращения. Но кого это волнует?

----------


## VicTur

> Говорится о количестве зеленых насаждений на душу населения. В это входят ВСЕ растения, а не только парки и скверы.
> Между прочим, намедни вернулся из Лондона и Глазго, так там почти нет деревьев на улицах. И машин много. И автобусов - как одесских маршруток . И ничего, живут как-то... И архитектура видна...


 Вот и отлично. Им есть чем заняться. Пусть они берут с нас пример и высаживают деревья на улицах.

----------


## OMF

> Еще как стыдно и унизительно. До отвращения. Но кого это волнует?


 Стыдно и унизительно выставлять на конкурс помесь водопроводной башни с башней Шухова, да еще и с пауком на голове, а потом кричать о "зажиме талантов".

----------


## Jorjic

Я понимаю, что у меня проблемы со вкусом, но лично мне эта помесь водопроводной башни с башней Шухова нравится намного больше, чем победившее сооружение.
А стыдно не выставлять свои работы на конкурс, а проводить конкурс с заранее известным результатом.

----------


## OMF

Я не говорил, что победитель - гений архитектуры и создатель бессмертного шедевра . Но это все же - ИМХО(!) - лучше, чем копия Эйфелевой башни или непонятное сооружение 3-го места, совершенно не соответствующее одесскому стилю. Если у "Лотоса" ободрать кичевые лепестки, то получится что-то достаточно нейтральное. Все остальное - это так "любимая" всеми "Афина" или "Европа" или мой любимец - ОЦНТИ на Ришельевской...

Что касается заранее известного результата, так это уже 10 тыс. лет не меняется, с первого зажаренного мамонта, увековеченного на стене пещеры по конкурсу на лучший наскальный рисунок...

----------


## SaMoVar

4 июня в 18-00 в стекляшке таки проведут общественные слушания по генплану.

----------


## malyutka_e

Смутное время. Если бы они знали, чем все это кончится...

----------


## malyutka_e

Какой все-таки безграмотный сайт: http://odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/toponomika-odesskix-ulic.html
Они даже не знают, как пишется слово "ТОПОНИМИКА" ! Пишут - "топонОмика". Это ЕДИНСТВЕННОЕ слово в этой теме, которое они написали САМИ, остальное -  скопированные статьи других авторов. Безграмотность становится всеобщей

----------


## Пушкин

> Какой все-таки безграмотный сайт: http://odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/toponomika-odesskix-ulic.html
> Они даже не знают, как пишется слово "ТОПОНИМИКА" ! Пишут - "топонОмика". Это ЕДИНСТВЕННОЕ слово в этой теме, которое они написали САМИ, остальное -  скопированные статьи других авторов. Безграмотность становится всеобщей


  Абсолютно согласен, там и исторические справки хромают... А что ещё хуже, люди не понимающие начинают от туда копировать тексты и выставляют в группах на одноклассниках и в контакте...

----------


## BIGBIG

Фото семьи Толмачевых 1908 года.Газета Русская речь

----------


## malyutka_e

Есть мнения по месторасположению этих объектов ?

----------


## феерический

Первое фото это где-то на Фр.Бульваре, думаю.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Первое фото это где-то на Фр.Бульваре, думаю.


  А конкретно ?

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть мнения по месторасположению этих объектов ?


 Третье фото - Коблевская, 39 в глубине двора.

----------


## mlch

> Третье фото - Коблевская, 39 в глубине двора.


 Я очень извиняюсь, но это второй двор по Коблевской, 43. А Коблевская 39, это Укртелеком.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://dumskaya.net/news/stroitelstvo-podstancii-v-odesskom-parke-shevche-026908
Вот же наглые товарищи... Ничего не боятся.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я очень извиняюсь, но это второй двор по Коблевской, 43. А Коблевская 39, это Укртелеком.


 Да, правильно, я перепутал нумерацию домов.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я очень извиняюсь, но это второй двор по Коблевской, 43. А Коблевская 39, это Укртелеком.


 А перед ним клумба. Это бывший фонтан ?

----------


## mlch

> А перед ним клумба. Это бывший фонтан ?


  Ничего не могу сказать, к сожалению. Открыл для себя этот двор шесть лет назад.  
Но про историю его ничего не знаю. И какое исходное назначения флигеля сказать ничего не могу. Хотя архитектура наводит почему-то на мысли о каком-то религиозном сооружении. Типа караимской кенассы.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ничего не могу сказать, к сожалению. Открыл для себя этот двор шесть лет назад.  
> Но про историю его ничего не знаю. И какое исходное назначения флигеля сказать ничего не могу. Хотя архитектура наводит почему-то на мысли о каком-то религиозном сооружении. Типа караимской кенассы.


  Вторая часть этого флигеля в следующем дворе...

----------


## mlch

> Вторая часть этого флигеля в следующем дворе...


 И что с ней?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> И Вас тут же поставят виз-а-ви с квалифицированным юристом и спросят - в чем нарушения? И он вам, как дважды два, докажет, что Вы неправы. Ну а качество - это вопрос вкуса. Поскольку Вы не архитектор и не градостроитель, то это всего лишь Ваше частное мнение дилетанта. Извините, это не демотиватор, а само собой напрашивающееся предложение составить профессиональную оценку и предложить подписать всем желающим. На другие бумаги просто никто смотреть не будет.
> А скорее даже просто подошьют к делу, как свидетельство всенародного обсуждения.


 Нормы и законы я указывал выше. В первую очередь -  ДБН360-92 в отношении норм по залёным зонам общего пользования, а также прочему (см. ДБН в интернете).
По результатам рассмотрения, по реакции ГРАЖДАН города станет очень понятно - кто любит Одессу, КОТОРУЮ МЫ НЕ ДОЛЖНЫ ПОТЕРЯТЬ, а кто себя в ней.

----------


## VicTur

> Извините, это не демотиватор, а само собой напрашивающееся предложение составить профессиональную оценку и предложить подписать всем желающим. На другие бумаги просто никто смотреть не будет.
> А скорее даже просто подошьют к делу, как свидетельство всенародного обсуждения.


 Я по семейным обстоятельствам сейчас не могу активно заниматься этим делом, но если нужно поставить подпись против генплана — охотно поставлю. Только бы знать, где и когда.

----------


## Milkaway

> Первое фото это где-то на Фр.Бульваре, думаю.


 ... Французский б-р 48-50 - Ботанический сад ... насколько я помню домик усадебного типа с ёлками вокруг - именно там ...

----------


## Моня-Одесса

Общественные слушания по новой версии Генплана Одессы состоятся 4 июня.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Есть мнения по месторасположению этих объектов ?


 Первое фото - Французский бульвар 50. Бывшая дача Родоконаки/Брун.

----------


## Пушкин

> И что с ней?


  Тоже самое, просто другая семья живёт...

----------


## Дан-ная

> http://dumskaya.net/news/stroitelstvo-podstancii-v-odesskom-parke-shevche-026908
> Вот же наглые товарищи... Ничего не боятся.


 Они же варвары, им все надо уничтожить "до основания, а потом" хоть потоп.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Они же варвары, им все надо уничтожить "до основания, а потом" хоть потоп.


 Сегодня уже началась стройка: http://dumskaya.net/news/podstanciya-marazlievskaya-foto-video-026922/

----------


## SaMoVar

Попротестовать пришло 10 человек. Стройка ещё не началась. Была скромная церемония похорон парка.

----------


## SaMoVar

Фрагмент памятника с 1-го христианского кладбища на территории депо №1. Найдено на хоздворе. Так и валяется на территории депо. Спасибо *Trs* за доступ и информацию. Может кому-то интересно.

----------


## Kamin

Вчера в Люстдорфе обнаружил кусок рельса со следующей надписью "Л.Ю.Р.З.В.О. 1910 г. VII". Что может обозначать данная аббревиатура (столб находится в районе № 28 по пр. Свободы)

----------


## Serho

Воспоминания польского романиста-историка Ю.Крашевского об Одессе на русском языке издавались? На польском нашел даже современное издание.
 и подскажите на ул.Софиевской дом Синициной (сведения 1870-х годов) сейчас существует?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Фрагмент памятника с 1-го христианского кладбища на территории депо №1. Найдено на хоздворе. Так и валяется на территории депо. Спасибо *Trs* за доступ и информацию. Может кому-то интересно.


  Спасибо! Очень нужно!!! передаю в гор. упр. охраны объектов культурного наследия. Распоряжением мэра от 20.05.2013 реанимирована кимиссия по Преображенскому парку, что должно означать возобновление её работы.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Фрагмент памятника с 1-го христианского кладбища на территории депо №1. Найдено на хоздворе. Так и валяется на территории депо. Спасибо *Trs* за доступ и информацию. Может кому-то интересно.


  А другие фрагменты не попадались??? Надо бы собрать их.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Попротестовать пришло 10 человек. Стройка ещё не началась. Была скромная церемония похорон парка.


 По-моему, они забили ещё один гвоздь в крышку гроба свего... Мозгов нет!

----------


## Trs

> Спасибо! Очень нужно!!! передаю в гор. упр. охраны объектов культурного наследия. Распоряжением мэра от 20.05.2013 реанимирована кимиссия по Преображенскому парку, что должно означать возобновление её работы.


 А я Вам, между прочим, тоже предлагал посмотреть.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

А что это за годы у них на щитах???: 
http://maxpark.com/community/5123/content/1992979

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> А я Вам, между прочим, тоже предлагал посмотреть.


 Именно это или что-то другое? Прошу извинить, но ввиду ограниченности возможности в передвижении не всегда и не всё могу лично посетить...
В районе музея депо или в фондах его ничего такого нет?

----------


## malyutka_e

> По-моему, они забили ещё один гвоздь в крышку гроба свего... Мозгов нет!


 А Вы были среди протестующих ? Или Вы тот, как любил говорить Гурвиц,  который ...., а караван идет ?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> А Вы были среди протестующих ? Или Вы тот, как любил говорить Гурвиц,  который ...., а караван идет ?


 см. предыдущую запись. Свой протест я направил в письменном виде. А Вы там были?

----------


## феерический

> Фрагмент памятника с 1-го христианского кладбища на территории депо №1. Найдено на хоздворе. Так и валяется на территории депо. Спасибо *Trs* за доступ и информацию. Может кому-то интересно.


 Вспоминаю, что в парке Победы под одной горкой я в детстве играл на обработанных гранитных плитах с какими-то надписями, рисунками, знаками. Я так думаю, что это плиты с Еврейского кладбища, надо будет прогуляться там, сто лет не был в том месте. Пофоткаю, если что.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Вчера в Люстдорфе обнаружил кусок рельса со следующей надписью "Л.Ю.Р.З.В.О. 1910 г. VII". Что может обозначать данная аббревиатура (столб находится в районе № 28 по пр. Свободы)


 А мне такое попалось. Б.Арнаутская 23 под балконом над подьездом. Вроде как "29 П.Г.1940 П.Б." Кстати, кирпичи, из которых были построены бельгийские остановки, имеют клейма "ПиБ"

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Вспоминаю, что в парке Победы под одной горкой я в детстве играл на обработанных гранитных плитах с какими-то надписями, рисунками, знаками. Я так думаю, что это плиты с Еврейского кладбища, надо будет прогуляться там, сто лет не был в том месте. Пофоткаю, если что.


 Если найдёте, очень прошу сообщить. Говорят, что где-то и во дворах есть такие фрагменты памятников. Так, для памятника Ф.Радецкому нашли Голгофу во дворе на Водопроводной.

----------


## malyutka_e

Старый одесский обменный пункт "Зеленый зонтик".

----------


## BIGBIG

Лица-то какие радостные

----------


## malyutka_e

Дом с бюстиками. Их было 4, осталось только 3. Кто это ? Похож на Бетховена.

----------


## malyutka_e

Какого года постройки этот дом? Спиридоновская, 15.

----------


## Antique

> Какого года постройки этот дом? Спиридоновская, 15.


 Мне пока сложно сказать, но я считаю, что до 1860-х. Может оно помнит Пушкина. Причём здание должно быть с галереей. Фасад кажется знакомым, не исключено, что это здание получило фасад согласно альбому образцовых фасадов.




> Абсолютно согласен, там и исторические справки хромают... А что ещё хуже, люди не понимающие начинают от туда копировать тексты и выставляют в группах на одноклассниках и в контакте...


 Одна местная жительница говорила, что это была конюшня. Звучит правдоподобно, но это может быть и склад товаров или мастерская. Рядом расположен флигкль. я как то в этой теме выкладывал фото, весь в трещинах. На вид он очень старый, по моим соображением 1960-1970-е так как трёхэтажный и уже с подьездом, но перила ранней модели, а потолки невысоки.


А вообще в Одессе не хватает специалистов по исторической архитектуре (учёных). Что-то стоящее мог написать В.И. Тимофиенко, но он уже отошёл в мир иной, В.А пилявский писал кое-что в 1980-х, но он давно живёт в США. По моим соображениям прихода профессионала придётся ждать не менее 10-20 лет. Есть, любители, но это всё не то Кое-кто даже планирует издать книгу, но это уже очень печально. Надеюсь, что до этого дело не дойдёт.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Кое-кто даже планирует издать книгу, но это уже очень печально, надеюсь что-до этого дела не дойдёт.


 А о какой книге речь? Или это военная тайна :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

...

----------


## SaMoVar

Колонтаевская, 28. Рельса на лестничной площадке 2-го этажа.

----------


## Antique

> А о какой книге речь? Или это военная тайна


 Военная тайна )

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Что стало с "морскими ваннами" в Ванном переулке? Я посмотрел Карты Google, там видно что здание полуразрушено. Интересно, может их сейчас восстановили чтобы каждый желающий мог ими пользоваться... Хотя я конечно понимаю что это маловероятно.
Хочется также услышать мнение старожилов о том какие это были ванны, как их использовали для лечебных целей и т.д.

Также интересно как подавалась вода из моря в помещение "ванн"? Был оборудован специальный трубопровод? Какие именно добавки использовали для лечебных целей?

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE]


> Мне пока сложно сказать, но я считаю, что до 1860-х. Может оно помнит Пушкина. Причём здание должно быть с галереей. Фасад кажется знакомым, не исключено, что это здание получило фасад согласно альбому образцовых фасадов.


 Годов, примерно, 1840-х ?

----------


## V_efire

уверен, что порванный баян, но напомните пожалуйста, как понимать это?


вся картинка

----------


## SaMoVar

Это орёл.

----------


## Antique

> уверен, что порванный баян, но напомните пожалуйста, как понимать это?


 А почему вас заинтересовал именно этот орёл?




> Годов, примерно, 1840-х ?


 Возможно.

----------


## BIGBIG

Уверяют,что это еврейское кладбище

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Уверяют,что это еврейское кладбище


 Очень похоже на еврейское, но одесское ли?????

----------


## BIGBIG

Кто знает,какая судьба у домов на проспекте Шевченко по новому генплану

----------


## феерический

Каких именно домов? Проспект крайне разнообразный по своей застройке.

----------


## SaMoVar

Круглый стол по генплану. Много интересного. Завтра собираемся в стекляшке - быть всем.

----------


## Пушкин

> Круглый стол по генплану. Много интересного. Завтра собираемся в стекляшке - быть всем.


  В котором часу?

----------


## Пушкин

> Старый одесский обменный пункт "Зеленый зонтик".


  У меня есть в лучшем качестве. Выложить?

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот по завтрашнему мероприятию.
http://dumskaya.net/news/obschestvennye-slushanya-po-novoj-versii-genplan-026875/

----------


## Мариха

> Попротестовать пришло 10 человек. Стройка ещё не началась. Была скромная церемония похорон парка.


  Простите, редко заглядываю в тему... Какой парк собираются застраивать???..

----------


## SaMoVar

> Простите, редко заглядываю в тему... Какой парк собираются застраивать???..


 В общем 10 или 11 парков и скверов. Основной удар по парку Юбилейному планируют (это парк от Ланжерона до 16-й ст. Б. Фонтана)

----------


## malyutka_e

> У меня есть в лучшем качестве. Выложить?


 Конечно, немедленнно !

----------


## malyutka_e

Случайно нашел сегодня на упавшем деревянном столбе сразу 3 вида изоляторов. Все из раннего времени. Один из них, дореволюционный, редкой формы - с широкой юбкой. Он сидит на КОВАННОМ крюке. Остальные крюки из круглого прута. Редкая находка.

----------


## V_efire

> Это орёл.


 


> А почему вас заинтересовал именно этот орёл?
> 
> Возможно.


  что означает этот орел? и как-то он на фашистский похож...

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот по завтрашнему мероприятию.
> http://dumskaya.net/news/obschestvennye-slushanya-po-novoj-versii-genplan-026875/


  спасибо

----------


## malyutka_e

> что означает этот орел? и как-то он на фашистский похож...


 Вы из какого леса вышли ?

----------


## Пушкин

> Конечно, немедленнно !


  Вот он одесский меняла, но меняли тогда не валюту, а разменивали различные ценные бумаги и купюры большого номинала на более мелкие и брали за это лаж. :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот он одесский меняла, но меняли тогда не валюту, а разменивали различные ценные бумаги и купюры большого номинала на более мелкие и брали за это лаж.


  А зонтика-то нет !

----------


## BIGBIG

Проспект Шевченко 21


> Каких именно домов? Проспект крайне разнообразный по своей застройке.

----------


## SaMoVar

За 2 недели можно было выкроить время на визит на ул. Троицкую для ознакомления с генпланом. Если завтра проснётесь в новоклимовском квартале - пенять придётся только на себя.

----------


## BIGBIG

Ну ознакомимся и что?Посоветуйте, если это ответ на мой вопрос


> За 2 недели можно было выкроить время на визит на ул. Троицкую для ознакомления с генпланом. Если завтра проснётесь в новоклимовском квартале - пенять придётся только на себя.

----------


## SaMoVar

Советую. Вы увидели на генплане то, чего не хотели бы увидеть. Готовьте заявление на Гоголя, 10. Попросите кого-то правильно оформить замечание к генплану. Если знакомых юристов и архитекторов нет - завтра в 18-00 в стекляшке пройдёт обсуждение вопросов генплана по общественной инициативе. Там будут юристы, архитекторы и политики. И все вместе сможем похоронить этот генплан. Отправить заявку можно будет по почте или лично до 5 июня (будет только 1 день, но так уж получилось). Если 18 июня генплан всё-таки протащат - начнутся суды. Количество заявлений будет играть не последнюю роль.
Боремся как можем - сроки нам горсовет дал сжатые, но всё-таки мы собрали общественность. А генплан ужасен. Проблемы развития инфраструктуры города не задеты, но бодро розданы сладкие участки зелёных зон под застройки.
PS Регистрация на завтра по паспорту.

----------


## Семирек

> Вот он одесский меняла, но меняли тогда не валюту, а разменивали различные ценные бумаги и купюры большого номинала на более мелкие и брали за это лаж.


 То есть это типа сегодняшних обменников что-ли?

----------


## Alexxua

Сообщение от *V_efire*  
что означает этот орел? и как-то он на фашистский похож...
Вы из какого леса вышли ? 
Мне тоже интересно, что за фашистскоримскороссийскомассонский))) орёл?

----------


## Семирек

А вот такие фото были?

Фуникулер



Памятник Екатерине II (интересно что здания на фоне памятника замазаны на открытке и пальмы оказывается до революции садили у постамента)

----------


## Antique

> что означает этот орел? и как-то он на фашистский похож...


 Орёл не использовался ни одной из фашистских партий. У фашистских партий нет общих символов. Герб Гитлеровской Германии действительно похож на данный, так как НСДАП стремилась провести некоторые исторические параллели.  Символы Германии тех времён представляют собой варианты старых добрых европейских и азиатских символов. Что же своего добавили немцы - уникальный стиль исполнения и свастика в венке. Причём и свастика сама по себе не является символом фашизма или нацизма.

----------


## Atelman

Antique, цитата из Википедии: "Партия использовала орла, который смотрит на своё левое плечо и, будучи символом нацистской партии, назывался Партийный орёл (нем. Parteiadler)."

----------


## V_efire

вот и я к тому что обычно всякие изображения на зданиях что-то да обозначают...

----------


## Пушкин

> То есть это типа сегодняшних обменников что-ли?


 конечно нет, я же написал выше что именно меняли...

----------


## Пушкин

> Причём и свастика сама по себе не является символом фашизма или нацизма.


  Не была, но стала... Во всем мире, кроме может Азии, свастика ассоциируется с фашизмом и нацизмом...

----------


## Пушкин

> А зонтика-то нет !


  Но человек тот же...)))

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> уверен, что порванный баян, но напомните пожалуйста, как понимать это?
> 
> 
> вся картинка


 Так мы уже обсуждали этот дом. А инициатором этого обсуждения был я. Вопрос ставился о том, построен ли этот дом во времена оккупации Одессы. Оказалось что нет.
Адрес - Троицкая 25.

----------


## Брасс

Очень важно!


Смотрите вы все - как в Турции защищают ОДИН парк!!!
А у нас хотят забрать и уже почти забрали целых десять!!!
Защитите наш город!!!  Нам здесь еще жить!
ЕСТЬ ЕЩЁ ШАНС ИСПРАВИТЬСЯ И ПОБОРОТЬСЯ ЗА ПАРКИ, ВОЗДУХ, И НАШИ ОДЕССКИЕ УЛИЦЫ - НЕПРОВТЫКАЙТЕ ЕГО, ПОТОМ БУДЕТ БОЛЬНЕЕ!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Hj5kLaUFGc0

----------


## Antique

> Не была, но стала... Во всем мире, кроме может Азии, свастика ассоциируется с фашизмом и нацизмом...


 В Советском союзе возможно, так как её можно было увидеть только в связи с Второй мировой, в Европе возможно в этом плане люди более просвещённые. Впрочем кое-где в музеях сохранятся образцы народного творчества, да и в оформлении зданий время от времени использовали.

Период использования свастики НСДАП ничтожно мал по сравнению с временем существования символа, и ассоциации аналогичным образом развеются как дым. Мне видится тенденциозной идея дарить символы фашизму, который к тому же на них никогда не претендовал. Если бы свастики не существовало, то гитлеровская Германия использовала бы другой символ из уже существующих.  Правительство Финляндии имело достаточную силу воли, чтобы сохранить свастику на некоторых государственных эмблемах.




> Antique, цитата из Википедии: "Партия использовала орла, который смотрит на своё левое плечо и, будучи символом нацистской партии, назывался Партийный орёл (нем. Parteiadler)."


 Не очень хорошо написано. Русскоязычная Википедия имеет славу не очень качественной, хотя некоторые статьи довольно неплохие. Сравните качество и объём информации с англо- и германоязычной статьями. Причём очень удивительно, что Reichsadler в русскоязычной статье чудесным образом превратился в Герб Третьего рейха.

----------


## exse

> Не была, но стала... Во всем мире, кроме может Азии, свастика ассоциируется с фашизмом и нацизмом...


 Очень смелое обобщение. 
А ничего что свастики были "по часовой" и"против часовой"? Что стилизованное изображение орла очень долгое время принадлежало одной немецкой автофирме, которая так и называлась ADLER (орел) и только в 1935г. ей приказали "свернуть" орлу шею направо, т.к.  орла "смотрящего налево" наци решили забрать себе? 

Но в общем, конечно, все правильно: одна звезда - это СССР, четыре звезды  - это Брежнев, много звезд -  это США, столбы на улице - фаллические символы ("Срамота!" (С)).

----------


## Пушкин

> Очень смелое обобщение. 
> А ничего что свастики были "по часовой" и"против часовой"? Что стилизованное изображение орла очень долгое время принадлежало одной немецкой автофирме, которая так и называлась ADLER (орел) и только в 1935г. ей приказали "свернуть" орлу шею направо, т.к.  орла "смотрящего налево" наци решили забрать себе? 
> 
> Но в общем, конечно, все правильно: одна звезда - это СССР, четыре звезды  - это Брежнев, много звезд -  это США, столбы на улице - фаллические символы ("Срамота!" (С)).


  Вы в моём посте хоть что то об орле нашли? Причем тут орёл? Я о свастике писал...

----------


## Пушкин

> В Советском союзе возможно, так как её можно было увидеть только в связи с Второй мировой, в Европе возможно в этом плане люди более просвещённые. Впрочем кое-где в музеях сохранятся образцы народного творчества, да и в оформлении зданий время от времени использовали.
> 
> Период использования свастики НСДАП ничтожно мал по сравнению с временем существования символа, и ассоциации аналогичным образом развеются как дым. Мне видится тенденциозной идея дарить символы фашизму, который к тому же на них никогда не претендовал. Если бы свастики не существовало, то гитлеровская Германия использовала бы другой символ из уже существующих.  Правительство Финляндии имело достаточную силу воли, чтобы сохранить свастику на некоторых государственных эмблемах.
> 
> Не очень хорошо написано. Русскоязычная Википедия имеет славу не очень качественной, хотя некоторые статьи довольно неплохие. Сравните качество и объём информации с англо- и германоязычной статьями. Причём очень удивительно что Reichsadler в русскоязычной статье чудесным образом превратился в Герб Третьего рейха.


 Ещё до выхода нацистов на политическую арену Германии свастика использовалась как символ немецкого национализма различными военизированными организациями. Её носили, в частности, члены отрядов Г. Эрхардта.
Свастика была утверждена Адольфом Гитлером летом 1920 года как символ Национал-социалистической немецкой рабочей партии. Вопреки распространённому мнению, идея сделать свастику символом нацистской Германии не принадлежит лично Гитлеру. Как писал сам Гитлер в своей известной книге «Майн Кампф»,
Тем не менее я вынужден был отклонить все бесчисленные проекты, присылавшиеся мне со всех концов молодыми сторонниками движения, поскольку все эти проекты сводились только к одной теме: брали старые цвета и на этом фоне в разных вариациях рисовали мотыгообразный крест. […] После ряда опытов и переделок я сам составил законченный проект: основной фон знамени красный; белый круг внутри, а в центре этого круга — чёрный мотыгообразный крест. После долгих переделок я нашел наконец необходимое соотношение между величиной знамени и величиной белого круга, а также остановился окончательно на величине и форме креста.
— Адольф Гитлер, Моя борьба, стр. 439
В представлении самого Гитлера, она символизировала «борьбу за торжество арийской расы». В таком выборе соединилось и мистическое оккультное значение свастики, и представление о свастике как об «арийском» символе (ввиду её распространенности в Индии), и утвердившееся уже использование свастики в немецкой крайне правой традиции: её использовали некоторые австрийские антисемитские партии, а в марте 1920 г. во время Капповского путча она была изображена на касках вступившей в Берлин бригады Эрхардта (здесь, возможно, было влияние Прибалтики, так как многие бойцы Добровольческого корпуса сталкивались со свастикой в Латвии и Финляндии)[16]. Уже в 20-е годы свастика стала всё более ассоциироваться с нацизмом; после 1933 года она окончательно стала восприниматься как символ нацистский по преимуществу, в результате чего, например, была исключена из эмблематики скаутского движения.
Однако, строго говоря, нацистским символом была не любая свастика, а четырёхконечная, с концами, направленными в правую сторону, и повёрнутая на 45°. При этом она должна быть в белом круге, который в свою очередь изображён на красном прямоугольнике. Именно такой знак находился на государственном знамени национал-социалистической Германии с 1933 по 1945 гг., а также на эмблемах гражданских и военных служб этой страны[17] (хотя в декоративных целях, разумеется, применялись, в том числе и нацистами, и другие варианты).http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0

И тем не менее у меня свастика ассоциируется только с фашизмом и национализмом (да и не только у меня). Может это на генном уровне? Слишком много людей погибло под эти знаком...

----------


## Скрытик

А красная звезда не вызывает таких ассоциаций? Ведь погибло еще больше людей. Сорри за оффтоп.

----------


## voocha

Odessa ca.1918 or 1919 during the Russian Civil War and the French military intervention in the Black Sea.

----------


## SaMoVar

> В Советском союзе возможно, так как её можно было увидеть только в связи с Второй мировой, в Европе возможно в этом плане люди более просвещённые. Впрочем кое-где в музеях сохранятся образцы народного творчества, да и в оформлении зданий время от времени использовали.


 Свастика была использована в различных гербах в РСФСР. Даже есть на банкнотах советских. Но звезда пятиконечная прижилась лучше. Гитлер свастику у СССР забрал.
http://dolyna.kiev.ua/node/514

----------


## Семирек

Думаю в этой теме подойдет эта карикатура?



Встреча союзников на Украине: "А ведь это те самые вилы, которыми ты собирал снопы для немцев". Карикатура из газеты "*Одесскiй Листокъ*", декабрь 1918 года.

----------


## brassl

> А красная звезда не вызывает таких ассоциаций? Ведь погибло еще больше людей. Сорри за оффтоп.


  А сам как ответишь на свой вопрос? Сорри за оффтоп.

----------


## malyutka_e

На фотографиях хорошо видно, КТО очищал улицы от завалов(кроме, конечно, дворников). Хорошо видна надпись на машине.

----------


## malyutka_e

Началось какое-то движение у дома Торичелли, 1834 года постройки. Что-то вроде реставрации. Но рабочие вызывают подозрение своим видом, и, естественно, и качеством реставрации. Хорошо, если я ошибаюсь...

----------


## SaMoVar

Мы были на объекте по сигналу жильцов. Идёт реставрация подвалов и первого этажа. Следов разрушения несущих конструкций выявлено не было. Обычный ремонт.

----------


## malyutka_e

Первый этаж под магазин ? Тогда конец памятнику архитектуры.

----------


## SaMoVar

Предмет охраны дворца Калио - фасад.

----------


## Jorjic

> На фотографиях хорошо видно, КТО очищал улицы от завалов(кроме, конечно, дворников). Хорошо видна надпись на машине.


 А что, у Тарпана уже есть собственные военизированные соединения?

----------


## Скрытик

> А что, у Тарпана уже есть собственные военизированные соединения?


  Ну то, что грузят в его машины не значит, что это его бойцы  :smileflag: 

Софиевскую 9 и 11 полностью закончили. Смотрится супер! Еще бы тротуар сделали, вообще сказка была бы. Интересно - куда убрали пучки кабелей с фасада?

----------


## Trs

Цвета, правда, подобраны не лучшим образом.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Предмет охраны дворца Калио - фасад.


 Так я о конце фасада и говорю.

----------


## Брасс

*Обсуждение Генплана: чиновники назвали «технической ошибкой» застройку скверов и школьного стадиона*

Множество «технических ошибок» обнаружилось в проекте Генерального плана Одессы в ходе общественных слушаний.

По крайней мере, именно так прокомментировали чиновники муниципального управления архитектуры ситуацию с зелеными зонами в документе.

Сначала и.о. главного архитектора Одессы Владимир Колокольников назвал «технической ошибкой» штриховку на Михайловском сквере, Алексеевской площади и ряде зеленых зон в Суворовском районе. Штрихи обозначают высотную застройку.

Позже замначальника муниципального управления архитектуры Марат Касимов также «ошибкой» объяснил размещение некоего «общественного» центра между детской больницей №2 и детдомом «Жемчужинка» в районе Дачи Ковалевского. Аналогично чиновники прокомментировали планы застроить стадион школы №31, что на улице Гастелло. И еще одна «техническая ошибка» – прямо посреди частной застройки между Молодой гвардией и Крыжановкой должен появиться технопарк.

Объяснения чиновников вызывали гомерический хохот и бурные аплодисменты у присутствовавших в зале.

Отвечая на вопрос «Думской», чем же объясняется такое количество ошибок в серьезнейшем документе, замначальника управления архитектуры Александр Греков заявил, что «надо спросить у проектной организации»:

«Безусловно, мы будем принимать меры, исправлять. Вот вы видели, сейчас по переулку сразу исправили. То же самое касается зеленых зон, которые на Молдаванке, я не вижу проблем», — сказал Греков.

На уточняющий вопрос, будет ли осуществляться перепроверка проекта Генплана — ведь общественники могли заметить не все ошибки, — чиновник добавил, что «четыре глаза лучше, чем два, чем больше глаз обнаружат какие-то нестыковки, тем лучше, мы будем всем благодарны».

Отметим, что проект Генплана разрабатывается с 2007-го года. В настоящее время в него вносятся коррективы чуть ли не каждый день. Гарантий, что горсовет рассмотрит именно тот проект, который доступен на сайте города, нет.

http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskie-chinovniki-nazyvayut-tehnicheskimi-oshi-027102/

----------


## malyutka_e

Во время урагана пострадали не только деревья. Вот фотографии, на которых видны вырванные ветром балконные остекления, и просто разбитые стеклопакеты. На стройке "Акапулько" снесло часть недавно построенной стены на последнем этаже. Обломки упали на территории стройки, никто, слава богу, не пострадал.

----------


## malyutka_e

Брасс и Brassl это родственники ?

----------


## Семирек

> Брасс и Brassl это родственники ?


 Я чего то очень сильно сомневаюсь... Но пусть сами ответят...  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Мне сегодня ещё одну "техническую ошибку" сказал архитектор сидящий в Юнион, когда я ему задал вопрос по поводу скверика под памятником де-Рибасу, его в генплане нет вообще и даже нет вплане города на сегодняшний момент, который висит в том же зале. Речь идёт о "Бабе Ёжке"...

----------


## brassl

> Я чего то очень сильно сомневаюсь... Но пусть сами ответят...


 Узнаю брата Колю!!!!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Софиевскую 9 и 11 полностью закончили. Смотрится супер! Еще бы тротуар сделали, вообще сказка была бы. Интересно - куда убрали пучки кабелей с фасада?


 Не понятно только, по какому принципу реставрируют фасады. Т.е. никакой системы. Логично было бы системно от Приморского бульвара в глубину города..., а так - непонятно. Какое-то лоскутное одеяло.

----------


## Trs

Тогда так до Софиевской нескоро бы дошли. А про Преображенскую, 56 вообще молчу.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не понятно только, по какому принципу реставрируют фасады. Т.е. никакой системы. Логично было бы системно от Приморского бульвара в глубину города..., а так - непонятно. Какое-то лоскутное одеяло.


  Если бы фасады реставрировали, им бы возвращали первоначальный окрас, а это так - яркое замазывание, хотя и смотрится почище чем было... Отсюда и дилемма...

----------


## malyutka_e

Дико удивился, когда на это сайте http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0
увидел эту фотографию, подписанную, как "Уцелевший фрагмент Одесской крепости".
Это как же надо ничего не знать и рассказывать об этом другим.
Это что, все так думают?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Дико удивился, когда на это сайте http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0
> увидел эту фотографию, подписанную, как "Уцелевший фрагмент Одесской крепости".
> Это как же надо ничего не знать и рассказывать об этом другим.
> Это что, все так думают?


 Да, о крепости слышу довольно часто. Не стоит удивляться. Люди очень мало знают и интересуются историей города.

----------


## Пушкин

> Дико удивился, когда на это сайте http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0
> увидел эту фотографию, подписанную, как "Уцелевший фрагмент Одесской крепости".
> Это как же надо ничего не знать и рассказывать об этом другим.
> Это что, все так думают?


  Вы бы ещё услышали что наши экскурсоводы о городе рассказывают...(((

----------


## феерический

Экскурсоводы всегда свои рассказы украшают небылицами, иначе какой в них толк? Факты можно почитать в спец.изданиях, а послушать байки экскурсовода - милое дело, особенно если потом позадавать вопросы) Мне иногда хочется оказаться туристом в собственном городе и пройти через все основные экскурсии.

----------


## Trs

Вы знаете, меня тоже посещало подобное желание. При том, что сам вожу экскурсии время от времени. 

Кажется, я здесь уже рассказывал о восхитительном факте, подслушанном в чужой экскурсии: тёщин мост построил граф Воронцов для того, чтобы тёща, которая жила во дворце на другой стороне балки, могла ходить во дворец к нему. А потом в том дворце, где жила тёща, поселился шах с гаремом и дворец назвали шахским. Просто новое слово в истории ХХ века: оказывается, в 1967 году Воронцов был ещё жив!

Ну и мелочи вроде подоконника Пушкина в доме, который был построен после его отъезда из Одессы, тоже ничего.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Правда ли, что когда строили "Тёщин" (пишу умышленно с заглавной) мост, то его сводили посредине; и мальчишки прыгали с одной половины на другую, (половины находились на разной высоте)??

----------


## Пушкин

> Экскурсоводы всегда свои рассказы украшают небылицами, иначе какой в них толк? Факты можно почитать в спец.изданиях, а послушать байки экскурсовода - милое дело, особенно если потом позадавать вопросы) Мне иногда хочется оказаться туристом в собственном городе и пройти через все основные экскурсии.


  так ведь правда намного интереснее, просто надо искать интересные факты, а байки можно просто выдумать... 

"_Очередной раз, проходя мимо памятника Пушкину на бульваре, остановился, прислушиваясь к словам экскурсовода вводящего экскурсантов в заблуждение о том, что Пушкин стоит  спиной к Городской Думе, по тому что Дума отказалась выделить средства на постройку памятника.
Интересно, кто же придумал эту байку, столько лет передающуюся из уст в уста в нашем Благословенном городе? Причем видимо эта байка тянется ещё с тех времён, когда - либо правда никого не интересовала, либо намерено искажалась. И что  же изменилось сейчас?
Не выдержал - подошел к экскурсантам и сказал: - дико извиняюсь и не хочу опорочить вашего экскурсовода, но Пушкин стоит спиной к старой бирже, а к городской думе стоит спиной Дюк. Настал момент неловкой паузы, экскурсовод замолчала, а взор собрания обратился на меня.
Меня начали осматривать с головы до пяток... Первым прервал паузу сама экскурсовод, ведь она не могла потерять морду-лица:
 - как это к Бирже? 
- да именно к старой бирже, когда ставили Пушкина, в этом здании находилась биржа, которая потом переехала в новое здание - нынешней Филармонии, а городская Дума находилась тогда в одном из полуциркульных зданий за спиной Дюка.
 - И почему же тогда Дюка поставили спиной к  Думе? насмешливо спросила она, дабы развенчать высокомерность моего поступка. 
- А шо вИ хотите, что бИ Дюк не встречал приезжих и стоял к ним спиной, а к думе лицом разводя при этом руками? Экскурсанты рассмеялись, и их взор на меня смягчился. Среди них выделялся один мужчина, выделялся не своим крупным телосложением, а лицом - нашим одесским лицом с печальными глазами, которое я где-то видел, но где?_" и т.д.

----------


## Пушкин

> Правда ли, что когда строили "Тёщин" (пишу умышленно с заглавной) мост, то его сводили посредине; и мальчишки прыгали с одной половины на другую, (половины находились на разной высоте)??


  То что сводили - правда, а вот насчет прыганья - не уверен...)))

----------


## Torry Kratch

> То что сводили - правда


 Спасибо за подтверждение сведений :smileflag: 



> а вот насчет прыганья...


 Отец мне в детстве рассказывал (впечатления смутные, а уточнить уже нельзя...)

Ещё у нас где-то в фотоархиве должна быть фотография момента обрушения фасада одного из циркульных зданий (во время войны). Помню отец спёр её в каком-то "Красном уголке".

----------


## Брасс

> Узнаю брата Колю!!!!!!


 Достойный ответ, улыбнуло  :smileflag: 

А теперь о серьезном. О Сахалинском позоре Одессы......

*    Костусеву дали 24 часа*

Сегодня в Одесском городском совете состоится передача обращения к мэру Алексею Костусеву с требованием выполнить решение общественных слушаний - снять вопрос генерального плана с повестки дня сессии 18 июня, издать распоряжение об обнародовании всех материалов генерального плана, как этого требует закон, и продолжить после этого процедуру слушаний еще минимум на две недели.

Если решение общественных слушаний не будут выполнены еще в течение 24 часов, то «Демократический Альянс» совместно с другими общественными организациями и партиями объявят о мобилизации одесситов, чтобы защищать одесские склоны, скверы, гаражи и дома под стенами городского совета, - говорится в сообщении организации, распространенном в СМИ.

Одновременно состоится передача протокола с решениями Общественных слушаний по генеральному плану, секретарю Одесского городского совета Олегу Брындаку. Протокол содержит 17 решений о внесении изменений в проект генерального плана и 4 решения относительно процедуры принятия этого важного документа.

Также состоится регистрация запросов на публичную информацию: копии материалов генерального плана, которые до сих пор не обнародованы вопреки закону, и копии решений, согласно которым в генеральный план вносили и продолжают вносить изменения.

«Этот генеральный план пишется не в интересах одесситов, он пишется под диктовку конкретных бизнес-групп, которые влияют в кабинетах одесской мэрии. Это делается непрозрачно. Решение о внесении изменений не оформляются документально. Кто принимает определенные абсурдные решения, управление архитектуры объяснить не может. Мы посылаем этот запрос, чтобы остановить этот процесс, и показать, кто заказывает музыку при разработке генерального плана. Общественные слушания показали, что в генеральном плане оказалось много «технических ошибок». Мы хотим знать в каких кабинетах и по чьему заказу родились эти ошибки», - сообщил глава «Демократического Альянса» Алексей Черный.

http://www.*******/news/328027

----------


## Брасс

Предлагаю создать из желающих одесситов трудовую команду и замутить в ботсаду субботник.

(с)
Друзья, о помощи взывает ботанический сад университета, тот который расположен напротив бывшего санатория "Украина". Сад сильно пострадал от последней бури. Завалы там не меньше, чем во всем городе были. Но это не коммунальное предприятие, поэтому им не помогают, а справиться своими силами они не могут. Они просят помощи неравнодушных одесситов. Там нужно выносить, пилить и т.п. , при чем своим инструментом - у них мало что есть. Кто может и хочет помочь, звоните по телефону 63-95-95 или просто приходите в рабочее время. Кто не может, делайте перепост.

----------


## brassl

> Odessa ca.1918 or 1919 during the Russian Civil War and the French military intervention in the Black Sea.


 Хорошое фото. В Архиве с июля 2012  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE]


> Хорошое фото. В Архиве с июля 2012 [/QUOTE


 А ссылка "В архиве" не работает

----------


## mlch

[QUOTE=malyutka_e;39211468]


> А ссылка "В архиве" не работает


 У меня работает без проблем.

----------


## Antique

[QUOTE=malyutka_e;39211468]


> А ссылка "В архиве" не работает


 Живее всех живых.

----------


## brassl

Работает. Только что проверил.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Работает. Только что проверил.


 Хорошо вам... Потыкал 25 раз - не работает. Может надо в косерватории что-то...

----------


## Jorjic

> Хорошо вам... Потыкал 25 раз - не работает. Может надо в косерватории что-то...


 В консерватории, может, и не работает. Так уже и консерватории нет, академия какая-то осталась.

----------


## Antique

> Хорошо вам... Потыкал 25 раз - не работает. Может надо в косерватории что-то...


 Наверное провайдеры не очень дружат.

----------


## voocha

а на этот сайт не заглядывали - http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/skli2/album/139790/?p=1

есть много интересного

----------


## Скрытик

> Хорошо вам... Потыкал 25 раз - не работает. Может надо в косерватории что-то...


  У меня по прямому клику тоже не открылась. А правой кнопкой мыши - открыть ссылку в новой вкладке (мозилла) - открылось.

----------


## Скрытик

> Так уже и консерватории нет, академия какая-то осталась.


  Интересно - а где тогда мой малый учится?  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Интересно - а где тогда мой малый учится?


 Вот в акакдемии, видимо, и учится. На академика.

----------


## Trs

> Интересно - а где тогда мой малый учится?


 Где-где. Нету ведь консерватории. Значит, в ОНУ им. Мечникова  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Где-где. Нету ведь консерватории. Значит, в ОНУ им. Мечникова


  Он и в ОНУ и в консерватории. По крайней мере говорит, что туда ходит  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Вот в акакдемии, видимо, и учится. На академика.


 Нет, не на академика но должен получить академическое образование.

----------


## brassl



----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Дико удивился, когда на это сайте http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0
> увидел эту фотографию, подписанную, как "Уцелевший фрагмент Одесской крепости".
> Это как же надо ничего не знать и рассказывать об этом другим.
> Это что, все так думают?


  Глупость эта повторяется с завидной регулярностью. Даже сообщает кое-кто, что в арках стояли пушки прапорщика Щёголева - такое слышали?
Теперь о реальности : 1. в последний ураган со стены упали черепичины (видел 2 штуки), правда их туда положили при "восстановлении" стены и башни;
2. за крайней левой аркой сохранилась тумба у стены - единственный остаток той баллюстрады, что есть и на известном фото, и в рисунке;
3. на пике решётки крайней левой арки у самой стены слева ещё сохранилась единственная розетка - все остальные погибли.

----------


## Antique

> http://i.pixs.ru/thumbs/7/0/1/skanirovan_8459898_8151701.jpg


 Фото сделано до 1898 года, на участке старого Тюремного замка ещё не построили Земскую управу.

----------


## Trs

> Он и в ОНУ и в консерватории. По крайней мере говорит, что туда ходит


 Ходит, ходит. Мы ведь в параллельных группах, я на МОКС, а он на ВТ. Про консерваторию довольно долго никто и не знал у нас.

----------


## malyutka_e

Сайт с картинками Одессы: http://digitalgallery.nypl.org/nypldigital/dgkeysearchresult.cfm?parent_id=100146

----------


## VicTur

> а на этот сайт не заглядывали - http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/skli2/album/139790/?p=1
> 
> есть много интересного


 Да, там много интересного. Неудивительно: хозяин альбомов — один из форумчан.

----------


## malyutka_e

Здесь - оползни: http://www.odessitclub.org/reading_room/krasnova/opolzni_obvaly.php

----------


## malyutka_e

А что с этой ямой ? Она когда-нибудь исчезнет ?

----------


## brassl

> А что с этой ямой ? Она когда-нибудь исчезнет ?


  Хорошо б вместе со своим хозяином  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Аквапарк строят.

----------


## malyutka_e

Инструкция по купанию в море для приезжих от доктора Шорштейна. Читать файлы справа налево, по их номерам. Они загружаются как-то беспорядочно.

----------


## SaMoVar

Какой, однако, это сложный и опасный процесс))

----------


## malyutka_e

А что это за единица измерения температуры воды - R ?

----------


## ASnake

*Гра́дус Реомю́ра

*http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Градус_Реомюра

----------


## malyutka_e

sergekot добавил новый пост по Троицкой, 1, по дому Крыжановского - Ближенского. Интересны интерьеры этого дома, которые раньше никто не видел: http://sergekot.com/troitskaya/

----------


## malyutka_e

> *Гра́дус Реомю́ра
> 
> *http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Градус_Реомюра


 Без Википедии сейчас никуда :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Какой, однако, это сложный и опасный процесс))


 Это еще что! Вот как описывает свою попытку окунутся в море в 1810-м году, во время своей поездки в Одессу, князь Иван Михайлович Долгорукий  :smileflag: 



> Лекари говорят, будто садится в море очень здорово. Я в одно утро собрался было попробовать этой пользы, и пошел по скалам узинькой тропинкой. Слуга передо мною нес стул и нужныя вещи: стул из рук его сорвался и полетел до края моря с высокой горы без остановки; я шествовал за ним по крутому камню и, взглянувши в пропасть, в которую полетел стул, отложил намерение поверять на себе докторскую систему. Долго ли потерять равновесие? Тут можно тысячу смертей найти в рытвинах между гор прежде нежели достигнуть тех мест, где утопиться опасно.


 Во как! Оказывается, в воду только со стулом заходить надо.  :smileflag:  
А мы, необразованные, все просто так, без соответствующего снаряжения плюхаемся всю жизнь.

----------


## malyutka_e

А скажите мне, необразованному, купальни были платными или как ?

----------


## Jorjic

> *Градус Реомюра*


 Вот он, этот самый градус Реомюра "живьем".

----------


## VicTur

> sergekot добавил новый пост по Троицкой, 1, по дому Крыжановского - Ближенского. Интересны интерьеры этого дома, которые раньше никто не видел: http://sergekot.com/troitskaya/


 Спасибо! Товарищи, поставьте ему кто-нибудь за меня плюсик: у меня плюсомёт временно не работает.
Такой вопрос: можно ли утащить фотографии каминов к себе в коллекцию и разместить впоследствии в своём журнале? Я собираю фото каминов.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот он, этот самый градус Реомюра "живьем".


 Так Вы с этим градусником ходите на море и измеряете им температуру воды? А уж потом по инструкции доктора Шорштейна ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Спасибо! Товарищи, поставьте ему кто-нибудь за меня плюсик: у меня плюсомёт временно не работает.
> Такой вопрос: можно ли утащить фотографии каминов к себе в коллекцию и разместить впоследствии в своём журнале? Я собираю фото каминов.


  Это вопрос к фотографу, снимавшему интерьеры.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Инструкция по купанию в море для приезжих от доктора Шорштейна. Читать файлы справа налево, по их номерам. Они загружаются как-то беспорядочно.


 Забавный оборот: "положительно вредно"  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

> Забавный оборот: "положительно вредно"


  Это из серии ответов "да нет".

----------


## Jorjic

> Забавный оборот: "положительно вредно"


 Это просто устаревший оборот. Сейчас бы сказали - определенно вредно или безусловно вредно.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Красота, и никакого МакДоналдса.

----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl

Может кому понадобится. Недавно приобрел, у меня такого не было.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Красота, и никакого МакДоналдса.


 Почему-то центральную башню так и не восстановили. А на Пантелеймоновском подворье не восстановили большой крест на боковой стене (и не собираются). Сейчас опять поставили леса, но там, где был крест их нет.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> 


 Это Пушкинская?

----------


## Пушкин

> Это Пушкинская?


  Да угол Дерибасовской, с лева дом Маразли...

----------


## malyutka_e

Тут две книги Дроздовского в Pdf: http://nnm.ru/blogs/assa82/odessa-starye-otkrytki/#comment_17482748

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да угол Дерибасовской, с лева дом Маразли...


 Не слева, а справа.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Тут две книги Дроздовского в Pdf: http://nnm.ru/blogs/assa82/odessa-starye-otkrytki/#comment_17482748


 Уже удалили))))

----------


## malyutka_e

Я недавно спрашивал, надо ли было платить за пользование купальнями. Так это был платный инвентарь или бесплатный? Актуальная сейчас тема :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> А скажите мне, необразованному, купальни были платными или как ?


 Конечно платные.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Конечно платные.


 Предприниматели брали их аренду и взимали плату с пляжников. Почему же сейчас возмущаются такими услугами ?

----------


## Antique

> Предприниматели брали их аренду и взимали плату с пляжников. Почему же сейчас возмущаются такими услугами ?


 Я не в курс теперешней ситуации. Ни одно из дореволюционных заведений не работает, а о новых не слышал.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Уже удалили))))


 Вовсе нет!

----------


## V_efire

а мне вот интересно как выглядел пляж крыжановки в 50-60-70-80-х гггг

----------


## VicTur

> Предприниматели брали их аренду и взимали плату с пляжников. Почему же сейчас возмущаются такими услугами ?


 Никто не возмущается тем, что надо платить за услуги. Возмущаются тем, что частники перекрывают доступ к воде и прибрежной полосе. А доступ к воде не является услугой и быть не может по определению.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вовсе нет!


 Файл номер 28107252 удален. File is removed.
Это пишут при заходе на ифолдер

----------


## Пушкин

> Не слева, а справа.


 Сори, сено-солома, главное шо ви мене таки поняли, а то меня часто на лево тянет...))))

----------


## brassl



----------


## VicTur

> Файл номер 28107252 удален. File is removed.
> Это пишут при заходе на ифолдер


 У меня есть электронные варианты обеих этих книг, так что если что — обращайтесь. Первая вообще есть в джепеге.

----------


## VicTur

> Хм, действительно, не склоняется, нашёл правило в русском и украинском языках на этот счёт.


 А можно ссылку на это правило? Если несложно.

----------


## kravshik

> Уже удалили))))


 _Тут две книги Дроздовского в Pdf: http://nnm.ru/blogs/assa82/odessa-st...mment_17482748_


Единомышленники приветствую
Кто в курсе еще есть на сайте или таки нет??? уже,стоит ли регистрироваться на сайте???

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Никто не возмущается тем, что надо платить за услуги. Возмущаются тем, что частники перекрывают доступ к воде и прибрежной полосе. А доступ к воде не является услугой и быть не может по определению.


 купальни стояли НА ВОДЕ и вовсе не уменьшали площадь и без того ничтожных по площади пляжей, а наоборот - увеличивали площади для отдыха.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Не слева, а справа.


 Согласен!

----------


## Antique

> А можно ссылку на это правило? Если несложно.


 http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/letters/?rub=rubric_482

----------


## voocha

посмотрел недавно передачу Где идем про жд вокзал (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ODFEK7IYgo), там на 11 минуте автор гулят по вестиююлю якобы старого вокзала, только на сколько я знаю - старый вокзал был разрушен и на его месте построен новый, так что же это за вестибюль?

----------


## Antique

> посмотрел недавно передачу Где идем про жд вокзал (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ODFEK7IYgo), там на 11 минуте автор гулят по вестиююлю якобы старого вокзала, только на сколько я знаю - старый вокзал был разрушен и на его месте построен новый, так что же это за вестибюль?


 Возможны разные варианты: например строение багажного отделения. А может это одно из зданий на Одесса-Товарная. В частности, на Товарной есть следующее здание со стеклянной крышей: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=46.457498,30.713877&num=1&t=h&z=17 На фото люфтваффе часть его присутствует.

----------


## BIGBIG

Купальни были платными,а вода прилагалась в придачу.Справочник Распопова 1906 года

----------


## Milkaway

> посмотрел недавно передачу Где идем про жд вокзал (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ODFEK7IYgo), там на 11 минуте автор гулят по вестиююлю якобы старого вокзала, только на сколько я знаю - старый вокзал был разрушен и на его месте построен новый, так что же это за вестибюль?


 ... Женя Гринкевич не ошибся - это действительно здание старого пассажирского вокзала возле Товароной станции ... в наши дни это один из обшарпанных корпусов ЖД-техникума ,, с тыла,, т.е со стороны жд путей ...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> У меня есть электронные варианты обеих этих книг, так что если что — обращайтесь. Первая вообще есть в джепеге.


 Не знаю, что такое "джепег", но раз уж Вы предлагаете, то прошу сбросить мне обе книги на адрес: [email protected] . Заранее очень благодарю!!!

----------


## malyutka_e

Приятная новость. Вышел альбом "60 литографий В.В.Вахренова и другие его работы". к каждой литографии - сопроводительный текст. Как мне рассказали, "другие его работы" это редчайшие рисунки Вахренова на тему еврейского погрома 1871 года. Их там около пятнадцати, с хронологическим описанием этих событий. Тираж маленький.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Не знаю, что такое "джепег", но раз уж Вы предлагаете, то прошу сбросить мне обе книги на адрес: [email protected] . Заранее очень благодарю!!!


 Премного благодарен!

----------


## Monra

Простите, уважаемый Malutka- а Вы не подскажите где можно приобрести этот альбом?

----------


## voocha



----------


## Torry Kratch

Мозгом понимаю что это церковь и она должна по праву ею быть, но... как интересно в детстве было открыть тяжёлую дверь в кукольный театр...

----------


## Antique

> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35588711/kirhe.jpg


 Это из архитектурной энциклопедии Барановского. Доступна для скачивания.

----------


## Antique

> ... Женя Гринкевич не ошибся - это действительно здание старого пассажирского вокзала возле Товароной станции ...


 Судя по тексту он описывает старый вокзал Одесса-Главная, а между тем в видеоряде показывают станцию Одесса-Товарная. Возможно это всего лишь некачественный монтаж, но на моей памяти ещё живо воспоминание о полном плагиате текста с сайта Юрия Парамонова о Дворянской улице.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Мозгом понимаю что это церковь и она должна по праву ею быть, но... как интересно в детстве было открыть тяжёлую дверь в кукольный театр...


 Подобные чувства в отношении планетария ...

----------


## фауст

"_ самоотверженные дезинфекторы, работая по 18 часов в день, успели в течение 2-х недель осмотреть и подвергнуть обеззараживанию, кроме указанных площадей и улиц, еще Картамышевскую, Институтскую, Градоначальническую и некоторые другие улицы и в числе их так называемый «Городок Болгарова» , битком набитый черным народом._  " ( С) 
http://odessica.net/articles/chuma_v_odesse

Где находился этот -"городок Болгарова"?

----------


## Буджак

Могу лишь предполагать, что речь идет о доме Болгарова в самом конце Малой Арнаутской улицы. Дом большой, по сути, прямоугольный, на весь квартал, с большим внутренним двором. Там раньше была торговля птицей и мясом, то есть обеззаразить его было просто необходимо.

----------


## malyutka_e

Даже трудно себе представить, какой была бы Одесса, если бы не революция и советская власть. Наверное, как какая-нибудь европейская столица, где бережно относятся к труду прошлых поколений. Город был бы просто уникальный !

----------


## Milkaway

> Судя по тексту он описывает старый вокзал Одесса-Главная, а между тем в видеоряде показывают станцию Одесса-Товарная. Возможно это всего лишь некачественный монтаж, но на моей памяти ещё живо воспоминание о полном плагиате текста с сайта Юрия Парамонова о Дворянской улице.


 ... знакома с Женей Гринкевичем лично - к своему проекту он относится профессионально ... инфа собирается общими усилиями - ему помогают сотрудницы Горьковки + консультации Р.Александрова + доступная ин-фа из интернета + сведения, которые даёт собственник здания, в котором происходят съёмки ... придираться особенно не стоит, ибо формат программы - максимально доступно-популярный ... такой себе ,,ликбез,,))) ...
... по поводу вокзала никакого противоречия нет - Женя ясно говорит сначала об истории вокзала Одесса_Главная, а потом говорит об истории первого пассажирского вокзала, который теперь находится на территории станции Одесса_Товарная .... у Татьяны Донцовой в книге ,,Молдаванка,, по этому поводу есть большая глава ,,Небольшая история о Большом вокзале,, где очень подробно разобрана эта тема...

----------


## Antique

> ... придираться особенно не стоит, ибо формат программы - максимально доступно-популярный ... такой себе ,,ликбез,,))) ...


 Стоит, стоит. Качество программы не на высоте, а тем более ликбез. Не имеет значения уровень аудитории, качество информации должно быть максимально высоким, а не как у нас в Одессе бывает.




> ... по поводу вокзала никакого противоречия нет - Женя ясно говорит сначала об истории вокзала Одесса_Главная, а потом говорит об истории первого пассажирского вокзала, который теперь находится на территории станции Одесса_Товарная .... у Татьяны Донцовой в книге ,,Молдаванка,, по этому поводу есть большая глава ,,Небольшая история о Большом вокзале,, где очень подробно разобрана эта тема...


 В то время, как голос за кадром рассказывает об истории Одесса-Главная (залы для 3-х классов, металлический навес и про невоплощённые планы по сооружению дебаркадера), показывают ведущего и Одессу-Товарную.

----------


## netslov

кто интересуется периодом от обороны до освобождения Одессы с 41 по 44 год заходите www.73.odessa.ua

----------


## brassl

Попробовал посмотреть фото, не получилось, говорит - нет прав

----------


## Milkaway

> В то время, как голос за кадром рассказывает об истории Одесса-Главная (залы для 3-х классов, металлический навес и про невоплощённые планы по сооружению дебаркадера), показывают ведущего и Одессу-Товарную.


 ... всё правильно - старый пассажирский вокзал находится практически напротив  краснокирпичных вокзальных строений, которые теперь выполняют роль складов Одесса-Товарная ... кто захочет, тот поймёт))) ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Стоит, стоит. Качество программы не на высоте, а тем более ликбез. Не имеет значения уровень аудитории, качество информации должно быть максимально высоким, а не как у нас в Одессе бывает


 ... а Вы профессионально разбираетесь в этих тонкостях? ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Попробовал посмотреть фото, не получилось, говорит - нет прав


 А зарегистрироваться ? У меня получилось.

----------


## brassl

> А зарегистрироваться ? У меня получилось.


  Та я то же зарегился, сперва не пускало, сейчас все нормально

----------


## OMF

Там есть что-то для меня интересное? А то очень не хочется опять где-то регистрироваться.

----------


## Antique

> ... всё правильно - старый пассажирский вокзал находится практически напротив  краснокирпичных вокзальных строений, которые теперь выполняют роль складов Одесса-Товарная ... кто захочет, тот поймёт))) ...


 Только вы не хотите понимать.

----------


## VicTur

> Мозгом понимаю что это церковь и она должна по праву ею быть, но... как интересно в детстве было открыть тяжёлую дверь в кукольный театр...


 Я всегда считал, что кукольному театру самое место в здании с такой сказочной архитектурой. Теперешнее здание — совершенно не то. Хорошо хоть, что сам театр ещё остался.
А вот планетария в Одессе, увы, уже нет...

----------


## VicTur

> Даже трудно себе представить, какой была бы Одесса, если бы не революция и советская власть. Наверное, как какая-нибудь европейская столица, где бережно относятся к труду прошлых поколений. Город был бы просто уникальный !


 Угу. Если б не Советская власть, разрушение Одессы, которое мы видим сейчас, имело бы место столетием ранее. И гуляли бы мы по чистым улицам в тени небоскрёбов.

----------


## Milkaway

> Только вы не хотите понимать.


 ... блондинки всё понимают, но по-своему))) ...

----------


## netslov

> Там есть что-то для меня интересное? А то очень не хочется опять где-то регистрироваться.


 Смотря что вам будет интересно,в принципе там будет очень многое,в идеале практически всё за тот период ,вопрос какие тонкости вас интересуют.Информация разноплановая от документов и фоток до железяк.

----------


## Antique

> Угу. Если б не Советская власть, разрушение Одессы, которое мы видим сейчас, имело бы место столетием ранее. И гуляли бы мы по чистым улицам в тени небоскрёбов.


 Навряд ли. Сначала долгое восстановление в 1920-х, потом мировой кризис. Перспективные места для застройки - южное направление, которое хватило бы осваивать все 1920-30-е. Кое-что в центре бы конечно снесли, но архитектура эпохи модернизма без СССР была бы весьма интересной. В Европе в зоне исторической застройки много высоток там, где прежние здания были разрушены во время войны, например Лондон, Берлин, Варшава или Дрезден.

----------


## Jorjic

> Угу. Если б не Советская власть, разрушение Одессы, которое мы видим сейчас, имело бы место столетием ранее. И гуляли бы мы по чистым улицам в тени небоскрёбов.


 Как-то в Европе это не очень наблюдается. Даже восстановлено многое, что было разрушено войной.

----------


## Скрытик

> Как-то в Европе это не очень наблюдается. Даже восстановлено многое, что было разрушено войной.


  Возможно и такой огромной трагедии для всей Европы, как 2я Мировая война не произошло бы.

----------


## ruslanyd

Удивляет что "у них" способны сделать при желании сохранить свою историю


  *Показать скрытый текст* *«Парящий» Храм*

В конце 2010 года пожар почти полностью уничтожил 130-летнюю церковь в Прово (штат Юта, США).
Строители возвели специальные опоры для поддержки стен, избавились от внутренней отделки, а затем вырыли под зданием котлован глубиной около 12 метров, для того чтобы восстановить фундамент и подвал. Здание весом более 3 тысяч тонн оказалось «подвешенным» в воздухе.

Источник и фото

----------


## OMF

> Смотря что вам будет интересно,в принципе там будет очень многое,в идеале практически всё за тот период ,вопрос какие тонкости вас интересуют.Информация разноплановая от документов и фоток до железяк.


 Все знают, что меня интересуют только трамваи

----------


## victor.odessa

> Возможно и такой огромной трагедии для всей Европы, как 2я Мировая война не произошло бы.


 Не было бы первой мировой, возможно, не было бы революций. Но разве это разговор историков? А вот если бы......

----------


## netslov

> Все знают, что меня интересуют только трамваи


 трамваев у нас толком нет,кроме румынских фоток с открытия депо..а может у вас есть фотки и материалы по бронедрезине которую делало трамвайное депо в период обороны или прочим "военным трамваям"?
 Буду несказанно признателен.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Угу. Если б не Советская власть, разрушение Одессы, которое мы видим сейчас, имело бы место столетием ранее. И гуляли бы мы по чистым улицам в тени небоскрёбов.


 Думаю, что у людей которые создали такой уникальный город хватило бы интеллекта его сохранить. Но революция привела к власти "шариковых", которые плодятся и размножаются до сих пор. А старая Одесса просто исчезла. Кстати, планы развития города были грандиозными, но увы... 
Вот что писал известный член Государственной Думы, управляющий поместьем, успешный предприниматель Михаил Фомич Лузанов о большевиках:
_— После вторжения они уничтожили все: цивилизацию, культуру, торговлю, промышленность и, главное, государство как таковое, его мораль и религию, семью, собственность и интеллект, и притом во всех классах общества. Они ввели режим анархии и тирании, не имеющий равных. Я убежден, что долго так жить невозможно. С Божьей помощью, сильная власть будет восстановлена на нашей Родине, вернув порядок, безопасность и обеспечив неприкосновенность личности и семьи, — одним словом, нормальная власть, признающая труд свободных людей, личную инициативу и собственность. Затем, если Господу будет угодно, мы вернемся домой, и нам предстоит напряженная и кропотливая работа во всех направлениях. Конечно же, в начале будет нелегко. Но в дальнейшем каждому удастся снова найти работу или занятие, соответствующее его знаниям, опыту и таланту».
_
Лузанов задумал преобразовать часть своих угодий под морской и лиманный курорт с парковой зоной. Даже еще после революции он хотел осуществить этот план. В конце 1918 г. или в начале 1919 г. он основал со своими друзьями Акционерное общество «Лиманно-морской курорт и парковая зона». Как он описывает в своем завещании, общество приобрело для своего управления большое здание на Херсонской улице, 62, рядом с Городским садом. Интересным также является то, что одним из соучредителей этой компании был друг и коллега Михаила Фомича — Георгий Петрович Кузанов, заместитель председателя Коммерческого суда и член Одесского городского управления (Городской Думы г. Одессы). Согласно плану, принадлежащий нашей семье дом на Лузановском пляже, разрушенный после революции, должен был стать первоклассной комфортабельной гостиницей, вокруг собирались были построить новый оздоровительный центр с музыкальным залом и библиотекой, с читальным и конференцзалами. Был объявлен конкурс на лучший проект застройки курортной зоны. В общей сложности заслуживали внимания более 20 проектов, для рассмотрения которых общество организовало комиссию. Михаил Фомич возглавил эту комиссию, как председатель. Вместе с ним туда входили архитекторы, инженеры, подрядчики, художники и ремесленники.
Михаил Фомич также заключил контракт с «Юго–западной железной дорогой», согласно которому предусматривалось строительство запасного пути железной дороги протяженностью 5 верст, соединяющего главную станцию Одессы с парковым городом. В соответствии с этим договором к вагонам «Юго-западной железной дороги» должны были добавить три вагона, принадлежащие обществу. Планировалось, что эти дополнительные вагоны будут обслуживаться собственными кондукторами общества для создания лучших условий гостям города». Эти три вагона должны были выходить из Одессы трижды в день весной, осенью и зимой, а летом — каждый час. Окончательно контракт был подписан с Русским Обществом Пароходства и Торговли, по которому прогулочные пароходы должны были осуществлять сообщение между Лyзановским пляжем и портом. Для проведения в жизнь этих проектов основатели общества, в основном, семья Лузановых, вложили огромный капитал в размере 3 миллионов рублей наличными. На то время это являлось колоссальной суммой.
К сожалению, с приходом к власти большевиков в начале 1920 года, реализация проекта, и все вышеуказанные действия по его осуществлению были остановлены. Как видите, Михаил Фомич думал о будущем Лузановского пляжа и парка еще 90 лет тому назад.
Это только один человек. А сколько было таких, как он !

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот пример различия в менталитете дореволюционного и советского каменщиков. Это фрагмент кладки одного и того-же забора на Французском бульваре. Хорошо видна разница в умении и в отношении к своей работе. Догадайтесь, где советский вариант.

----------


## VicTur

> _— После вторжения они уничтожили все: цивилизацию, культуру, торговлю, промышленность и, главное, государство как таковое, его мораль и религию, семью, собственность и интеллект, и притом во всех классах общества. Они ввели режим анархии и тирании, не имеющий равных._


 Гм, гм. Судя по выделенному фрагменту, у Лузанова были весьма поверхностные представления о большевиках. Но его, конечно, можно понять — и пожалеть. Не самый плохой, видимо, человек был.

----------


## Antique

> А вот пример различия в менталитете дореволюционного и советского каменщиков. Это фрагмент кладки одного и того-же забора на Французском бульваре. Хорошо видна разница в умении и в отношении к своей работе. Догадайтесь, где советский вариант.


 В Европе так строят цыгане в своих таборах. Опора ограды - это наверное уже 1960-70-е, когда качество построек в СССР совсем упало.

----------


## Киров

Вероятно прекрасный человек этот Лузанов..,но наивен.При капитализме трудяга так же свободен,как зэк на каторге.Ну почему то в массе своей народ поддержал революцию и отстоял её в гражданской войне?

----------


## Киров

А вот уже ремонты после краха СССР...

----------


## Jorjic

Ребята, ну найдите уже где-нибудь отдельное место, где вы будете прославлять мое светлое прошлое и всеми силами в него стремиться. Уши вянут, а возражать бессмысленно. 
"Давайте спорить о вкусе устриц..." ©

----------


## Jina

Полностью поддерживаю Jorjic!Идите к своим в другой раздел!

Тошнит до рвоты от вашей пропаганды.

----------


## VicTur

> Полностью поддерживаю Jorjic!Идите к своим в другой раздел!
> 
> Тошнит до рвоты от вашей пропаганды.


 Ну, вообще-то тему поднял Малютка. Если высказываешь на форуме суждение, нужно быть готовым, что тебе и возразить могут. Чего тут кипятиться?
Другое дело, что от подобных диалогов толку чуть — тут вы с Жоржиком правы.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 6365650Вложение 6365654А вот уже ремонты после краха СССР...


 Ничего удивительного, преемственность ещё сохраняется.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Могу лишь предполагать, что речь идет о доме Болгарова в самом конце Малой Арнаутской улицы. Дом большой, по сути, прямоугольный, на весь квартал, с большим внутренним двором. Там раньше была торговля птицей и мясом, то есть обеззаразить его было просто необходимо.


 А адрес пожалуйста?

----------


## Trs

Малая Арнаутская, 107.

----------


## феерический

Подпись к этому фото: Виктор Цой на кинофестивале «Золотой Дюк» в Одессе, 1988 год.
Судя по заднему плану, у меня не много вариантов. Один из них это летний кинотеатр во внутреннем дворике Дворца Моряков на Приморском. Так ли это?

----------


## brassl

Есть трехверстка по Одессе и обл. съемка от 1856 и выпущена в 1917.
лежит тут 1 и 2. Може кому надо. Одна в цвете, а вторая ч/б

----------


## Antique

> Есть трехверстка по Одессе и обл. съемка от 1856 и выпущена в 1917.
> лежит тут 1 и 2. Може кому надо. Одна в цвете, а вторая ч/б


 Спасибо. Интересно, современные кварталы наложены на старую карту? Я вижу развязку клеверный лист у Усатово и кварталы на посёлке Котовского: http://www.etomesto.ru/trehverstka-v-cvete/30-9/

----------


## Пушкин

> Подпись к этому фото: Виктор Цой на кинофестивале «Золотой Дюк» в Одессе, 1988 год.
> Судя по заднему плану, у меня не много вариантов. Один из них это летний кинотеатр во внутреннем дворике Дворца Моряков на Приморском. Так ли это?


  Очень похоже, но я не помню вот эту лестницу...

----------


## феерический

Я был там последний раз 10 лет назад - какие-то ступеньки были точно.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Вот это мы точно потеряли ... инфа 1971 года.

----------


## VicTur

> http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/letters/?rub=rubric_482


 Гм. В правиле по приведённой ссылке написано: «Все фамилии, кончающиеся на неударное _а_ после согласных, склоняются по первому склонению: Рибера — Риберы, Рибере, Риберу, Риберой, Сенека — Сенеки и т.д.; так же склоняются Кафка, Спиноза, Сметана, Петрарка, Куросава, Глинка, Дейнека, Гулыга, Олеша, Нагнибеда, Окуджава и др. Все такие фамилии, независимо от происхождения, являются морфологически членимыми в русском языке, т. е. в них выделяется окончание _-а_».

По этой логике всякие Кефалы, Сегаллы и прочие Анатры должны склоняться. А я просил ссылку, где утверждается, что такие фамилии несклоняемы.

----------


## Antique

> Гм. В правиле по приведённой ссылке написано: «Все фамилии, кончающиеся на неударное _а_ после согласных, склоняются по первому склонению: Рибера — Риберы, Рибере, Риберу, Риберой, Сенека — Сенеки и т.д.; так же склоняются Кафка, Спиноза, Сметана, Петрарка, Куросава, Глинка, Дейнека, Гулыга, Олеша, Нагнибеда, Окуджава и др. Все такие фамилии, независимо от происхождения, являются морфологически членимыми в русском языке, т. е. в них выделяется окончание _-а_»
> А я просил ссылку, где утверждается, что такие фамилии несклоняемы.


 Я уже не помню, что читал тогда. Может этот текст, может и нет. Много времени прошло. В данном случае я невнимательно посмотрел, по правилам указанные фамилии склоняются.

----------


## polvnic

[QUOTE=феерический;39335580]Подпись к этому фото: Виктор Цой на кинофестивале «Золотой Дюк» в Одессе, 1988 год.
Судя по заднему плану, у меня не много вариантов. Один из них это летний кинотеатр во внутреннем дворике Дворца Моряков на Приморском. Так ли это?

Это безусловно Дворец Моряков.

----------


## SaMoVar

Скамейки с фото с Цоем ещё наводят на мысли о площадке за горсадом.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я был там последний раз 10 лет назад - какие-то ступеньки были точно.


 Тоже был там очень давно, как то хотел зайти в прошлом году, но вахтёрша при входе сказала что здание уже частная собственность и мне там фотографировать нечего и ни какие мои доводы и стихи, успех не возымели...(((

----------


## Milkaway

[QUOTE=polvnic;39348241]


> Подпись к этому фото: Виктор Цой на кинофестивале «Золотой Дюк» в Одессе, 1988 год.
> Судя по заднему плану, у меня не много вариантов. Один из них это летний кинотеатр во внутреннем дворике Дворца Моряков на Приморском. Так ли это?
> 
> Это безусловно Дворец Моряков.


 ... Дворец моряков ...  была там в апреле, когда кино снимали - ступеньки еще на месте ...

----------


## Serho

Вы абсолютно правы. но кроме расположения конечной гласной важна и ее ударность, национальность и пол носителя, время и место  заимствования и примененияприменения и т.д. А с этим возникают сложности. ( у Кефала. Анатра, Сегалла как минимум происхождение разное поэтому правила к ним могут применяться разные) Варианты произношения Кефала,  существуют  "у нас" с ударением на каждую из гласных.  И это относится не только к фамилиям.
 Вот пример, - село Степановка Коминтерновского района. местные жители произносят с ударением на "о". Университетские филологи утверждают, что ударение должно быть на "е". На что местные жители отвечают, - тогда почему Березовка? 
 В данной ссылке следует обратить внимание на последние фразы почти в каждом пункте: "редактору в таких случаях целесообразно минимально вмешиваться в авторский текст." "Редактору следует в подобных случаях проявлять гибкость."... 




> Гм. В правиле по приведённой ссылке написано: «Все фамилии, кончающиеся на неударное _а_ после согласных, склоняются по первому склонению: Рибера — Риберы, Рибере, Риберу, Риберой, Сенека — Сенеки и т.д.; так же склоняются Кафка, Спиноза, Сметана, Петрарка, Куросава, Глинка, Дейнека, Гулыга, Олеша, Нагнибеда, Окуджава и др. Все такие фамилии, независимо от происхождения, являются морфологически членимыми в русском языке, т. е. в них выделяется окончание _-а_».
> 
> По этой логике всякие Кефалы, Сегаллы и прочие Анатры должны склоняться. А я просил ссылку, где утверждается, что такие фамилии несклоняемы.

----------


## pes4inka

> Вот это мы точно потеряли ... инфа 1971 года.


 думаю,что нет
в этом году очень много дельфинов,я несколько раз их видела
а в порту так там даже дельфины были со своими малышами

----------


## malyutka_e

> думаю,что нет
> в этом году очень много дельфинов,я несколько раз их видела
> а в порту так там даже дельфины были со своими малышами


  Это не дельфины, черноморская акула или катран.

----------


## Antique

*Завод почётного гражданина Одессы, немца Иоганна Иоганновича (Ивана Ивановича) Гена, завод, который просуществовал более ста лет, в скором времени будет снесён!*

В связи с подготовкой к Евробаскету 2015 с лёгкой руки будут отправлены в небытие символы промышленности дореволюционной Одессы. 

И.И. Ген был директором акционерного общества "Для производства земледельческих орудий и машин". Производство ведёт своё начало с 1854 года. Общество владело заводами на улице Черноморческого Казачества, 72/2 и на противоположной стороне улицы, заводом на углу Дальницкой, 13 и Головковской, 45.



Даже после разрушения одного из заводов предприятие оставалось одним из ведущих в Одессе и в Советское время было известно од названием завода им. Октябрьской революции (ЗОР). В 1980-е потомкам Гена разрешили показать завод, это имело и пропагандистское значение - подразумевалось, что завод благоденствует перейдя во власть Советов.

Значимость завода показывает и то, что его директор жил на самой фешенебельной улицы Одессы - Маразлиевской, где до наших дней дожил его доходный дом №36. Также И.И. Ген активно участвовал в благотворительности: был председателем совета благотворительности лютеранского храма св. Павла (кирхи), состоял в обществе благоустройства Молдаванки.

До сегодняшнего дня сохранился только один двухэтажный корпус, который можно увидеть и на дореволюционной открытке выше. Корпус представляет собой довольно украшенное здание, которое несмотря на кажущуюся простоту довольно изящно оформлено. На самом деле на территории ЗОРа были сооружены три одинаковые секции, каждая секция по центру украшена фронтоном  (возвышающаяся часть здания). В оформлении фронтонов с лёгкостью узнаются элементы готической немецкой архитектуры (такая стилизация также говорит о происхождении владельца). Ну и безусловно это один из немногих и к тому же значительных сохранившихся образцов исторических промышленных зданий  Одессы. 

(Снимок с панорамы Гугл)

Корпус на фрагменте плана территории (из материалов Евробаскета):


На фрагменте плана застройки Евробаскета корпус отсутствует, на его месте планируется построить другие здания. *Спешите увидеть, если ещё есть на что смотреть, возможно счёт идёт на дни*

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE]


> *Завод почётного гражданина Одессы, немца Иоганна Иоганновича (Ивана Ивановича) Гена, завод, который просуществовал более ста лет, в скором времени будет снесён!*
> 
> В связи с подготовкой к Евробаскету 2015 с лёгкой руки будут отправлены в небытие символы промышленности дореволюционной Одессы.


 Это тоже на тему о никчемных потомках большевиков.

----------


## Trs

Снос вроде начался вчера, но идёт внутри территории. Завод чуть больше, чем на неделю, пережил моего деда, начавшего там свой трудовой путь.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

интересно, а как поступят с грандиозным памятником заводчанам ЗОРа, погибшим в ВОВ? На металлолом?

----------


## Antique

> интересно, а как поступят с грандиозным памятником заводчанам ЗОРа, погибшим в ВОВ? На металлолом?


 Так советские заводские корпуса и клуб не тронут, см. план выше. Памятник как раз перед ними и тоже останется нетронутым. Был план снести всё, но видимо дорого выходит, ту же ж/б высотку разобрать не так то просто.

Снос корпуса завода Гена наверное проведут под девизом "Вернём правду истории".

----------


## mlch

> *Завод почётного гражданина Одессы, немца Иоганна Иоганновича (Ивана Ивановича) Гена, завод, который просуществовал более ста лет, в скором времени будет снесён!*


 К сожалению, завода, как такового, не существует уже почти двадцать лет. Мне довелось побывать на его территории еще в 1994 году. Уже тогда он производил удручающее впечатление. Цеха, в которых можно было снимать фильмы ужасов, огромные территории, заваленные, на тот момент, горами деталей от плугов...
Производство уже отсутствовало, как таковое. Работал небольшой участок, на котором производилась сборка и окраска малых партий продукции из задела деталей.
И полупустое заводоуправление, в котором кое-как работали отдел сбыта и бухгалтерия. Все последующие годы производилась, как я понимаю, распродажа всего, что только можно, на металлолом, вместо того, чтобы хотя-бы пытаться возродить былую мощь гиганта сельхозмашиностроения всесоюзного масштаба. (Прошу прощения за пафос и газетные штампы, но это то, что первое пришло в голову). 
И, к сожалению, ЗОР не одинок. Нету уже даже в помине завода имени Кирова, Автоагрегатного, Эпсилона, Кинапа, Стройгидравлики, джутовой, двух молочных и, как минимум, одного хлебного завода... Про судьбу завода Санценбахера тут уже говорилось не раз. Пустыми, разваливающимися коробками стоят корпуса Январки, Нептуна, Полиграфмаша, Продмаша, Большевика, второго СРЗ, мясокомбината. Этот список можно продолжать и продолжать.
И на фоне этого то, что корпуса ЗОРа предпочли сейчас сносить, а не использовать, выглядит, простите, гораздо меньшим злом, чем разрушение, наверное 90% промышленной инфраструктуры города за последние двадцать-двадцать пять лет. Если построят на его, повторюсь, заброшенной территории что-то полезное - лично я буду только рад. Хотя, конечно, гораздо более интересным вариантом было бы сохранение внешнего вида старых промышленных фасадов. Но увы, этого от нынешних бизнесменов от архитектуры ожидать не приходится.
Больше того - я, почему то, очень сомневаюсь, что будет что-то хорошее и полезное для города построено. Скорее - произведут очередной распил бюджетных денег под предлогом подготовки к Евробаскету. Кто-то прикупит себе еще недвижимости где-нибудь на Лазурном берегу, в Швейцарии, во Флориде или других живописных местах. А на месте завода появится какой-нибудь бетонно-стеклянный сарай, который начнет разваливаться еще до окончания чемпионата. 

Перечитал написанное и подумал, что выгляжу сейчас, как инженер Полесов с его рассуждениями о строительстве трамвая в Старгороде.  :smileflag:  Но менять ничего не буду. Написал, что думаю.

----------


## SaMoVar

Жалко, конечно. Но сейчас поздно плакать о здании. Если бы кто-то смог внятно обосновать историческую ценность здания - его можно было бы попробовать внести в реестр. Хотя и это не панацея.
Скоро получу возможность заиметь очень интересную корочку - и тогда можно будет вести речь о защите памятников культурного наследия. Появятся полномочия. Буду сюда обращаться за советами - моих знаний очень мало.

----------


## Antique

> К сожалению, завода, как такового, не существует уже почти двадцать лет.


 Я имел ввиду здание по назначению. Доходные дома уже тоже не доходные. С точки зрения производства потеря данного здания была бы не очень велика.

----------


## mlch

> Я имел ввиду здание по назначению. Доходные дома уже тоже не доходные. С точки зрения производства потеря данного здания была бы не очень велика.


 Надеюсь, Вы все же прочли мой пост до конца.  :smileflag: 
Мне жаль и производство и здание.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Надеюсь, Вы все же прочли мой пост до конца. 
> Мне жаль и производство и здание.


 На заводе этом когда-то проходил я преддипломную практику, довольно мощное и современное производстов было. Очеь жаль всего этого. На нём же погиб мой несостоявшийся тесть от аварии в литейном цехе... от ожогов разлившимся металлом...
 Сильно соневаюсь, что созданное что-то "современное" СРЕДИ ОКРУЖАЮЩИХ РУИН будет действительно популярным и прилично выглядеть.  Ведь рядом даже приличного жилья нет...

----------


## Мариха

Если уже было - сорри за повторение...

В эту субботу, *15 июня, в 12.00* на Соборной площади состоится *Митинг протеста* касательно нового Генплана города... 

А также во вторник, *18 июня, в 8 утра* на Думской - просьба прийти всех неравнодушных, любящих Одессу, людей... 

может, мы сможем что-то изменить..!?

----------


## VicTur

[QUOTE=malyutka_e;39367449]


> Это тоже на тему о никчемных потомках большевиков.


 Ваши представления о большевиках — примерно на том же уровне, что и у гражданина Лузанова. Весьма и весьма наивно.
Кстати, советую быть сдержаннее в выражениях. Наверняка среди форумчан немало потомков большевиков, которых такие эпитеты оскорбят.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=VicTur;39380115]


> Ваши представления о большевиках — примерно на том же уровне, что и у гражданина Лузанова. Весьма и весьма наивно.


 no comments, there is no sense.

----------


## Jina

[QUOTE=VicTur;39380115]


> Ваши представления о большевиках — примерно на том же уровне, что и у гражданина Лузанова. Весьма и весьма наивно.
> Кстати, советую быть сдержаннее в выражениях. Наверняка среди форумчан немало потомков большевиков, которых такие эпитеты оскорбят.


 Просто насмешили.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Вот какое еще замечание... Маразлиевская (когда-то Энгельса), одна из самых красивых, богатых улиц Одессы. Здесь история Одессы, здесь знаменитые граждане строили свои дома. Тот факт, что в начале Маразлиевской в историческом особняке на данный момент находится консульство КНР считаю неприемлимым. Ничего не имею против данной страны, но могли бы выбрать место и поскромнее. 
К сожалению данное место, это Одесса которую мы уже потеряли.

----------


## Киров

Данный особняк уже давно был в частной собственности-его просто продали...наша фирма ещё лет 10 назад делала там ремонт по заказу прежнего владельца...а что Вы там потеряли,свободно разгуливать по особняку и раньше нельзя было...а с улицы полюбоваться зданием и сейчас можно.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Данный особняк уже давно был в частной собственности-его просто продали...наша фирма ещё лет 10 назад делала там ремонт по заказу прежнего владельца...а что Вы там потеряли,свободно разгуливать по особняку и раньше нельзя было...а с улицы полюбоваться зданием и сейчас можно.


 Вы меня не поняли и я другое имел в виду.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Вы меня не поняли и я другое имел в виду.


 китайцы сделали ремонт здания и на том спасибо

----------


## Коннект 002

> На заводе этом когда-то проходил я преддипломную практику, довольно мощное и современное производстов было. Очеь жаль всего этого. На нём же погиб мой несостоявшийся тесть от аварии в литейном цехе... от ожогов разлившимся металлом...
>  Сильно соневаюсь, что созданное что-то "современное" СРЕДИ ОКРУЖАЮЩИХ РУИН будет действительно популярным и прилично выглядеть.  Ведь рядом даже приличного жилья нет...


  шауляйскую арену построят

----------


## Antique

> Вот какое еще замечание... Маразлиевская (когда-то Энгельса), одна из самых красивых, богатых улиц Одессы. Здесь история Одессы, здесь знаменитые граждане строили свои дома. Тот факт, что в начале Маразлиевской в историческом особняке на данный момент находится консульство КНР считаю неприемлимым. Ничего не имею против данной страны, но могли бы выбрать место и поскромнее. К сожалению данное место, это Одесса которую мы уже потеряли.


 Под посольства и консульства отдают красивейшие исторические здания, но в данном случае єто не так и плохо - не гоняют людей с фотоаппаратами, как это любят делать в том же Киеве прикрываясь притянутой за уши трактовкой конвенции. Но вот турецкому консульству на Черноморской неплохо бы и переехать в другое место, уникальный для Одесы особняк начала века скрыт за забором с колючей проволокой и недоступен для осмотра.

Консульство Грузии переехало на Мариинскую и теперь там не очень уютно под пристальным взглядом госохраны.

Конечно положительным моментом является то, что консульства ремонтируют собственные здания, но это не гарантирует сохранность в дальнейшем. Уехало с Итальянского бульвара Российское консульство и новый собственник перестройкой совершенно уничтожил особняк.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Под посольства и консульства отдают красивейшие исторические здания, но в данном случае єто не так и плохо - не гоняют людей с фотоаппаратами, как это любят делать в том же Киеве прикрываясь притянутой за уши трактовкой конвенции. Но вот турецкому консульству на Черноморской неплохо бы и переехать в другое место, уникальный для Одесы особняк начала века скрыт за забором с колючей проволокой и недоступен для осмотра.
> 
> Консульство Грузии переехало на Мариинскую и теперь там не очень уютно под пристальным взглядом госохраны.
> 
> Конечно положительным моментом является то, что консульства ремонтируют собственные здания, но это не гарантирует сохранность в дальнейшем.* Уехало с Итальянского бульвара Российское консульство и новый собственник перестройкой совершенно уничтожил особняк.*


 городские власти, вероятно, разрешили  реконструкцию с надстройкой мансарды

Кстати, нынешнее рос. консульство милиционер на охране запрещает фотографировать с улицы. Это выглядит вдвойне смешно, учитывая прекрасную просматриваемость территории кон-ва с близлежащих высоток

----------


## ГеннадийАК

[QUOTE=Коннект 002;39384959]шауляйскую арену построят/QUOTE]

И для какого клоуна эта арена?

----------


## Jorjic

> На заводе этом когда-то проходил я преддипломную практику, довольно мощное и современное производстов было. Очеь жаль всего этого. На нём же погиб мой несостоявшийся тесть от аварии в литейном цехе... от ожогов разлившимся металлом...
>  Сильно соневаюсь, что созданное что-то "современное" СРЕДИ ОКРУЖАЮЩИХ РУИН будет действительно популярным и прилично выглядеть.  Ведь рядом даже приличного жилья нет...


 В те времена, вполне возможно. Но уже очень давно, еще при СССР это производство было отнюдь не современным (даже тому времени). А то, что жаль - это несомненно.

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, кто то (кажись Малютка) разыскивал фото мраморных ванн с Гаванной. 

Старья и фото Олега Владимирского:"Вот и не стало бани на Гаванной..."
http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/906.php

----------


## 115117

под шумок сноса ЗОРа и трамвай планируют убрать  до Лузановки...

----------


## Jorjic

> Ребята, кто то (кажись Малютка) разыскивал фото мраморных ванн с Гаванной. 
> Старья и фото Олега Владимирского:"Вот и не стало бани на Гаванной..."
> http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/906.php


 Фото я не разыскивал, просто вспомнил как ходил с отцом в эту баню, именно в ванное отделение, пока нам не подключили горячую воду. Потом ходили только от случая к случаю.
Спасибо за ссылку! (плюсик пока не ставится).

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> под шумок сноса ЗОРа и трамвай планируют убрать  до Лузановки...


 Без паники! Его планируют не убрать (по официальным заявлениям), а "утопить", как на Тираспольской.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Фото я не разыскивал, просто вспомнил как ходил с отцом в эту баню, именно в ванное отделение, пока нам не подключили горячую воду. Потом ходили только от случая к случаю.
> Спасибо за ссылку! (плюсик пока не ставится).


 Одна из ванн стоит сейчас в горсаду напротив Кларабары
По крайней мере, выглядит аутентичной

P.S.
А вот уже и такие фото в интернете попадаются  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

> Без паники! Его планируют не убрать (по официальным заявлениям), а "утопить", как на Тираспольской.


 Хрен редьки не слаще. Смысл в трамвае, который стоит в пробке? Его нужно сохранить таким, как есть, иначе ни одна живая душа, не входящая в список льготных пассажиров, им пользоваться не будет.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вопрос с трамваем на контроле у согласительной комиссии. Убирать его не будут 100%. Узнаю подробности - отпишусь. Напомню, что изначально планировалось убрать трамвай.

----------


## Vitali P

> В те времена, вполне возможно. Но уже очень давно, еще при СССР это производство было отнюдь не современным (даже тому времени). А то, что жаль - это несомненно.


  Ещё во времена СССР бухали там безбожно, почти все, от грузчика до директора. Как сейчас помню.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Вопрос с трамваем на контроле у согласительной комиссии. Убирать его не будут 100%. Узнаю подробности - отпишусь. Напомню, что изначально планировалось убрать трамвай.


 Если есть возможность, уточните насчет сквера между Кирпичным пер и пер Дунаева. Фишкаффе прихватило еще часть сквера и типа благоустраивает, как раз до того места, которое, по промелькнувшим сведениям, уже является частной собственностью и нарезано под дачную застройку. Это от забора поликлиники мвд до уреза склона. Что же там в генплане нарисовано?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Если есть возможность, уточните насчет сквера между Кирпичным пер и пер Дунаева. Фишкаффе прихватило еще часть сквера и типа благоустраивает, как раз до того места, которое, по промелькнувшим сведениям, уже является частной собственностью и нарезано под дачную застройку. Это от забора поликлиники мвд до уреза склона. Что же там в генплане нарисовано?


 
86 - санаторий Хаджибей
11 - культовое сооружение
8 - киностудия
63 - клиника Филатова
99.1 - парк Юбилейный (хотя раскраска осталась как зона рекреации).
Если я правильно понял интересующий фрагмент.
Редакция генплана на 13 июня. Но это вилами по воде.

----------


## Пушкин

> Если есть возможность, уточните насчет сквера между Кирпичным пер и пер Дунаева. Фишкаффе прихватило еще часть сквера и типа благоустраивает, как раз до того места, которое, по промелькнувшим сведениям, уже является частной собственностью и нарезано под дачную застройку. Это от забора поликлиники мвд до уреза склона. Что же там в генплане нарисовано?


 Есть возможность... пару лет назад мне в руки попали копии гос. актов на этот сквер, там три участка по 10 соток - всё давно частная собственность(((

----------


## SaMoVar

> Есть возможность... пару лет назад мне в руки попали копии гос. актов на этот сквер, там три участка по 10 соток - всё давно частная собственность(((


 Если Юбилейный сделают ПАРКОМ, то все эти госакты не будут играть никакой роли. Будут владельцы участков парка. Но изменить назначение участка нельзя! Вот в чём прикол. И забор поставить будет нельзя. Именно поэтому мэр и горсовет не спешат изменить рекреационную зону на парк. За это и воюем.

----------


## Пушкин

> Если Юбилейный сделают ПАРКОМ, то все эти госакты не будут играть никакой роли. Будут владельцы участков парка. Но изменить назначение участка нельзя! Вот в чём прикол. И забор поставить будет нельзя. Именно поэтому мэр и горсовет не спешат изменить рекреационную зону на парк. За это и воюем.


 Это не склоны парка Юбилейный, это верхний сквер над склонами, между переулком Кирпичный и Дунаева. А что слышно по поводу "Бабы Ёжки", добавили в перечень  сохранения парков и скверов?

----------


## SaMoVar

Не видать Бабку Ёжку на плане. Но скажу так. Эта графика - скорее всего последняя отрыжка умирающего генплана. У меня сильные подозрения, что его будут переделывать с нуля.
На фэйсбуке выложен список всех скверов, которые не найдены на генплане. Там по 20 штук отсутствует в каждом районе города.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не видать Бабку Ёжку на плане. Но скажу так. Эта графика - скорее всего последняя отрыжка умирающего генплана. У меня сильные подозрения, что его будут переделывать с нуля.
> На фэйсбуке выложен список всех скверов, которые не найдены на генплане. Там по 20 штук отсутствует в каждом районе города.


  С другой стороны отсутствие ген. плана даёт возможность для точечной застройки исторического центра высотками и зданиями не вписывающихся в архитектурно-историческую среду, хотелось бы что бы какой то мораторий на застройку провозгласили...

----------


## SaMoVar

Отсутствие генплана не даёт права на точечную застройку. Ибо без генплана нельзя делать ДПТ. Всё точечное, что построено в Одессе - сделано с нарушением закона.
И ещё - генплан у нас есть. И он ещё в силе.

----------


## Пушкин

> Отсутствие генплана не даёт права на точечную застройку. Ибо без генплана нельзя делать ДПТ. Всё точечное, что построено в Одессе - сделано с нарушением закона.
> И ещё - генплан у нас есть. И он ещё в силе.


  И тем не менее высотки в центре строятся несмотря на отсутствие нового или присутствие старого гетплана... А речь идёт о моратории на застройку центра города...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> 86 - санаторий Хаджибей
> *11 - культовое сооружение*
> 8 - киностудия
> 63 - клиника Филатова
> 99.1 - парк Юбилейный (хотя раскраска осталась как зона рекреации).
> Если я правильно понял интересующий фрагмент.
> Редакция генплана на 13 июня. Но это вилами по воде.


  А ничего культового там нет и не надо. Этого и так уже достаточно повсюду. Нечего перекрывать вид на море и нагружать склон

----------


## SaMoVar

В 12 всех на Соборку приглашаю. Я уехал.

----------


## Семирек

> Отсутствие генплана не даёт права на точечную застройку. Ибо без генплана нельзя делать ДПТ. Всё точечное, что построено в Одессе - сделано с нарушением закона.
> И ещё - генплан у нас есть. И он ещё в силе.


 Я читал, что Санкт-Петербурге есть местный городской закон о ненарушении *ландшафтной застройки*. То есть все новые здания в центре должны не перекрывать и не закрывать исторически сложившегося ландшафта и не превышать определенную высоту, чтобы новые небоскребы не затмевали собой к примеру Мариинский дворец и Петропавловскую крепость. И отсутствие всякой "точечной" застройки в самом городе.

----------


## фауст

> Я читал, что Санкт-Петербурге есть местный городской закон о ненарушении *ландшафтной застройки*. То есть все новые здания в центре должны не перекрывать и не закрывать исторически сложившегося ландшафта и не превышать определенную высоту, чтобы новые небоскребы не затмевали собой к примеру Мариинский дворец и Петропавловскую крепость. И отсутствие всякой "точечной" застройки в самом городе.


  Ну-ну.
Еле-еле ( после 6 лет общественного резонанса) перенесли место стройки небоскрёба -"Охта-центр".
Когда на кону стоят большие деньги- "Газпрому" плевать на историю и ландшафты.

http://ria.ru/economy/20100728/259235170.html

----------


## mlch

> Я читал, что Санкт-Петербурге есть местный городской закон о ненарушении *ландшафтной застройки*. То есть все новые здания в центре должны не перекрывать и не закрывать исторически сложившегося ландшафта и не превышать определенную высоту, чтобы новые небоскребы не затмевали собой к примеру Мариинский дворец и Петропавловскую крепость. И отсутствие всякой "точечной" застройки в самом городе.


 Вот поэтому, в том числе, исторический центр Санкт-Петербурга с 1990 года внесен в список Всемирного наследия ЮНЕСКО, а Одессе это не светит уже никогда.

----------


## Семирек

> Ну-ну.
> Еле-еле ( после 6 лет общественного резонанса) перенесли место стройки небоскрёба -"Охта-центр".
> Когда на кону стоят большие деньги- "Газпрому" плевать на историю и ландшафты.


 Ну как бы то ни было, все-таки перенесли место стройки "Охта-центра"! Даже, кажется, несмотря на большое давление лично Матвиенки. Кстати и район Охта - это все-таки не центр, а за рекой Невой - просто вид небоскреба вписывался бы в исторический сложившийся ландшафт набережных Невы, как я понимаю.

----------


## фауст

> Кстати и район Охта - это все-таки не центр, а за рекой Невой - просто вид небоскреба вписывался бы в исторический сложившийся ландшафт набережных Невы, как я понимаю.


  Само собой.
 Трудно было бы не увидеть, возвышающийся на 400 метров дрын из бетона и стекла.

----------


## Семирек

> Вот поэтому, в том числе, исторический центр Санкт-Петербурга с 1990 года внесен в список Всемирного наследия ЮНЕСКО,* а Одессе это не светит уже никогда.*


 Ну почему не светит? Мы не знаем, что завтра-послезавтра будет, что уж говорить о далеком будущем? Может и засветит когда-то - Одесса этого стоит!

----------


## mlch

> Ну почему не светит? Мы не знаем, что завтра-послезавтра будет, что уж говорить о далеком будущем? Может и засветит когда-то - Одесса этого стоит!


 Я уже давно не хожу в розовых очках. С каждым новым строением или "реконструкцией" в центре вероятность этого все более стремится к бесконечно малой величине.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Ну почему не светит? Мы не знаем, что завтра-послезавтра будет, что уж говорить о далеком будущем? Может и засветит когда-то - Одесса этого стоит!


 Чего Одесса будет стоить в далёком будущем, помимо, может быть, долларов за кв.м., если она сегодня разрушается ударными темпами?

----------


## Пушкин

> Я уже давно не хожу в розовых очках. С каждым новым строением или "реконструкцией" в центре вероятность этого все более стремится к бесконечно малой величине.


  А я не теряю оптимизм и стараюсь бороться всеми силами...

----------


## Семирек

> А я не теряю оптимизм и стараюсь бороться всеми силами...


 Так я тоже своими глазами все вижу, но это не значит же, что рано или поздно но у власти будут более-менее адекватные люди (хотя - Бог его знает когда?) и все встанет на свои места... Ну на самом деле обидно же, что даже дом Гоголя так разрушен, что кажется кирпич сейчас на голову упадет проходя мимо!
Ну ладно, Гоголь для предыдущего мэра и предыдущего президента был "иностранным" писателем и "великорусским шовинистом" (ленинское выражение) - но этим то что мешает выделить хоть какие-то средства для приведения в порядок дома где жил всемирно известный писатель?

----------


## Дан-ная

> Есть возможность... пару лет назад мне в руки попали копии гос. актов на этот сквер, там три участка по 10 соток - всё давно частная собственность(((


  Заходите и ищите нужный адрес http://map.dazru.gov.ua/kadastrova-karta

----------


## malyutka_e

Вопрос. Где был Новый бульвар ?

----------


## ruslanyd

> Вопрос. Где был Новый бульвар ?


 Так в Александровском парке вдоль обрыва

----------


## SaMoVar

Кадастровая карта - филькина грамота. Информация там зашифрована + куча ошибок.

----------


## mlch

> Так я тоже своими глазами все вижу, но это не значит же, что рано или поздно но у власти будут более-менее адекватные люди (хотя - Бог его знает когда?) и все встанет на свои места... Ну на самом деле обидно же, что даже дом Гоголя так разрушен, что кажется кирпич сейчас на голову упадет проходя мимо!
> Ну ладно, Гоголь для предыдущего мэра и предыдущего президента был "иностранным" писателем и "великорусским шовинистом" (ленинское выражение) - но этим то что мешает выделить хоть какие-то средства для приведения в порядок дома где жил всемирно известный писатель?


 Дом этот в частной собственности. И поэтому ждать, что государство или город выделят на него деньги - малореально. Так же, как и на восстановление дома Руссова, например.

----------


## SaMoVar

Были бы власти нормальные - недобросовестный собственник бы очень быстро перестал быть таковым. Ибо владение памятником культурного наследия налагает обязательства.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Так в Александровском парке вдоль обрыва


 Почти правильный ответ потому, что  Приморский бульвар в 1831 году тоже назывался Новым.

----------


## Serho

Этот список, наверное, многим знаком. Некоторые памятники я не смог найти. Может сделать добавления памятников, которых в нем нет и памятников учтенных в списке, но которых фактически нет. Кто знает о таких напишите.
http://www.odessa.ua/popup615.htm

----------


## korsar2202

В Петербурге борются так.

----------


## Семирек

> Дом этот в частной собственности. И поэтому ждать, что государство или город выделят на него деньги - малореально. Так же, как и на восстановление дома Руссова, например.


 Даже в договоре о приватизации какого-либо строения (который мы не видели) - наверняка фигурируют какие-то обязательства о сохранении этого исторического здания. Это касается и дома Руссова и дома Гоголя и десятков других зданий и пр. Другое дело, что т.н. власти города относятся к этому как... Печально!

P.S. А вообще дикость какая-то - кто мог отторгнуть от мировой цивилизации (т.е. лично приватизировать) дом Гоголя?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Были бы власти нормальные - недобросовестный собственник бы очень быстро перестал быть таковым. Ибо владение памятником культурного наследия налагает обязательства.


 насколько я понимаю, у нас собственник квартир и помещений  в здании не обязан делать капремонт фасада.
Собственники квартир одни (жильцы или бизнесмены), владелец фасада другой-город

----------


## Jorjic

> насколько я понимаю, у нас собственник квартир и помещений  в здании не обязан делать капремонт фасада.
> Собственники квартир одни (жильцы или бизденсмены), владелец фасада другой-город


 Владение квартирой в доме (даже всеми) и владение всем домом - две большие разницы.

----------


## brassl



----------


## rusticus

Знатоки старого города - скажите, а вот где выполнена эта фотография? Что-то не могу припомнить такого места в Одессе!

http://img11.nnm.ru/1/0/2/1/7/37e06cfba6ad1bbadae5376cd04.jpg

19. Виктор Цой на кинофестивале «Золотой Дюк» в Одессе, 1988 год.

----------


## Antique

> Знатоки старого города - скажите, а вот где выполнена эта фотография? Что-то не могу припомнить такого места в Одессе!
> 
> http://img11.nnm.ru/1/0/2/1/7/37e06cfba6ad1bbadae5376cd04.jpg
> 
> 19. Виктор Цой на кинофестивале «Золотой Дюк» в Одессе, 1988 год.


 На этой неделе в теме уже давали ответ на этот вопрос.

----------


## victor.odessa

Наталья БРЖЕСТОВСКАЯ «Золотая тиара одесского ювелира: новое путешествие из Одессы в Париж»

http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/won/won_84/won_84-14.pdf

----------


## malyutka_e

> Наталья БРЖЕСТОВСКАЯ «Золотая тиара одесского ювелира: новое путешествие из Одессы в Париж»
> 
> http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/won/won_84/won_84-14.pdf


 Мне вообще не понятен этот ажиотаж вокруг Рухомовского. Точно так же можно восхищаться гениальным фальшивомонетчиком.  Все равно остается аферистом, хоть и талантливым. Да мало-ли таких было.

----------


## Antique

> Мне вообще не понятен этот ажиотаж вокруг Рухомовского. Точно так же можно восхищаться гениальным фальшивомонетчиком.  Все равно остается аферистом, хоть и талантливым. Да мало-ли таких было.


 Я почему-то думал, что только одному мне пришла в голову эта мысль.

----------


## OMF

Ну так Мишкой-Япончиком, гопником Котовским и матросом с плохим чувством направления (Железняком), не говоря уже о бунтовщиках-потемкинцах тоже кто-то восхищается...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я почему-то думал, что только одному мне в голову эта мысль.


 Странно, что его вообще не посадили,  а сделали из него героя.

----------


## фауст

> Мне вообще не понятен этот ажиотаж вокруг Рухомовского. Точно так же можно восхищаться гениальным фальшивомонетчиком.  Все равно остается аферистом, хоть и талантливым. Да мало-ли таких было.


 Люди всегда ценили тех,кто добивался успеха.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Люди всегда ценили тех,кто добивался успеха.


  Любой ценой ? Вспомните Гитлера, который тоже вначале карьеры был очень популярен.

----------


## фауст

> Любой ценой ? Вспомните Гитлера, который тоже вначале карьеры был очень популярен.


 Ну и причём здесь Гитлер?
На Руси были в чести- убогие, сирые и юродивые.
А протестанты Англии и США считали, что Богу угодны люди много работающие и достигающие успеха. 
Как следствие, в США человек достигший успеха в любом сфере ( бизнес, спорт, литература, музыка или аферы)-пользуется уважением.

----------


## Ричар

> Даже в договоре о приватизации какого-либо строения (который мы не видели) - наверняка фигурируют какие-то обязательства о сохранении этого исторического здания. Это касается и дома Руссова и дома Гоголя и десятков других зданий и пр. Другое дело, что т.н. власти города относятся к этому как... Печально!
> 
> P.S. А вообще дикость какая-то - кто мог отторгнуть от мировой цивилизации (т.е. лично приватизировать) дом Гоголя?


 А если б Гоголь не жил в этом доме?То уже не жалко его? Пусть валится?Что за дикость везде приплетать Гурвица и Юльку.И дом Руссова и дом где всего один год прожил Гоголь продали боделан и та власть что и сегодня.Дома представляют ценность независимо от того жил там Пушкин и Гоголь или нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну и причём здесь Гитлер?
> На Руси были в чести- убогие, сирые и юродивые.
> А протестанты Англии и США считали, что Богу угодны люди много работающие и достигающие успеха. 
> Как следствие, в США человек достигший успеха в любом сфере ( бизнес, спорт, литература, музыка или аферы)-пользуется уважением.


 Наш случай - чистый криминал, что бы Вы не говорили.

----------


## фауст

> Это чистый криминал.


 В чём криминал?
 В том, что ювелир сделал изделие под заказ?

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE]


> В чём криминал?
>  В том, что ювелир сделал изделие под заказ?[/QUOTE


 Потому что о свою подделку выдал за оригинал. Мне это очень знакомо, но я не делаю из этого культ (хотя мог бы  :smileflag: ). Тему можно закрывать. И вообще, он что, ваш родственник ?

----------


## Jorjic

> ... И вообще, он что, ваш родственник ?


 Кто такой студебекер? Папа ваш студебекер?© Это сказал О.Бендер, тоже тот еще аферист. Но мне почему-то симпатичный. Родители у него талантливые. Но тоже в своем роде аферисты. А что, литература не афера? Чистая афера в своем роде.

----------


## Семирек

> А если б Гоголь не жил в этом доме?То уже не жалко его? Пусть валится?Что за дикость везде приплетать Гурвица и Юльку.И дом Руссова и дом где всего один год прожил Гоголь продали боделан и та власть что и сегодня.Дома представляют ценность независимо от того жил там Пушкин и Гоголь или нет.


 А хоть бы и не жил там Гоголь, все равно жалко здание. Это же на сей момент, как я понимаю - одно из старейших в Одессе. Вы Гоголя не любите что-ли? И где я приплетал Гурвица и Юльку - что за измышления? И насчет ценности домов тоже можно поспорить.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я почему-то думал, что только одному мне в голову эта мысль.


 О !

----------


## ruslanyd

Новое поколение "талантов"
http://od.vgorode.ua/news/178285

----------


## victor.odessa

> Новое поколение "талантов"
> http://od.vgorode.ua/news/178285


 Наверное хлопчик-дизайнер с периферии, Одессит своему родному городу такого и в страшном сне не пожелает.

----------


## Trs

> Новое поколение "талантов"
> http://od.vgorode.ua/news/178285


 ДНД — дуракам нечего делать.

----------


## Milkaway

> Кто такой студебекер? Папа ваш студебекер?© Это сказал О.Бендер, тоже тот еще аферист. Но мне почему-то симпатичный. Родители у него талантливые. Но тоже в своем роде аферисты. А что, литература не афера? Чистая афера в своем роде.


 ... да, как говорят - с удачной фразы может начаться РОМАН, а с не удачной - СТАТЬЯ ))) .....

----------


## malyutka_e

> Новое поколение "талантов"
> http://od.vgorode.ua/news/178285


 Плагиат. Моя картинка была первой :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Подписано что Одесса.
Мнение Клуба?

----------


## SaMoVar

Спасибо всем, кто был на Думской. 
Шоу с ААК сегодня - вне конкуренции. Почувствовал на себе любовь одесситов.

----------


## Antique

> О !


 Спасибо, я спешил )

----------


## Antique

> "_ самоотверженные дезинфекторы, работая по 18 часов в день, успели в течение 2-х недель осмотреть и подвергнуть обеззараживанию, кроме указанных площадей и улиц, еще Картамышевскую, Институтскую, Градоначальническую и некоторые другие улицы и в числе их так называемый «Городок Болгарова» , битком набитый черным народом._  " ( С) 
> http://odessica.net/articles/chuma_v_odesse
> 
> Где находился этот -"городок Болгарова"?


 Совершенно случайно нашёл расположение городка Болгарова, он располагался на Молдаванке в собственном участке Болгарова нв Прохоровской ул., 4:



вся Одесса, 1908. Раздел "Бани".

----------


## mlch

> Подписано что Одесса.
> Мнение Клуба?
> Вложение 6393934 Вложение 6393935


 На втором снимке на левой вывеске надпись "Отделение одесской булочной и кондитерской ........еръ" (к сожалению фамилию разобрать не смог). На правой - "Новая типография Ю. Порозовскаго" Было в Одессе что-нибудь похожее?
Но лично у меня первая вывеска вызвала ассоциацию с незабвенным *"Старгородским отделением одесской бубличной артели "Московские баранки"*  :smileflag: 
Да и вообще, при первом взгляде на фотографии подумалось о Бердичеве, Житомире или Елисаветграде. 
Такой булыжной мостовой в Одессе, как мне кажется, даже на окраиных улицах не было. Пройдитесь по Слободке или Пересыпи. Везде брусчатка, а не булыжник, как на фото.

----------


## Trs

*brassl*, а чьи фамилии на вывесках? На первый взгляд может быть разве что каким-нибудь дальним предместьем, вроде Слободки-Балтовки и т. д.

----------


## malyutka_e

А что за типография Морозовского ?

----------


## Antique

> Да и вообще, при первом взгляде на фотографии подумалось о Бердичеве, Житомире или Елисаветграде.


 Далеко ходить не надо, аналогичные уездные городки в непосредственной близости, это Ананьев, Болград и Балта.

----------


## malyutka_e

Увеличенный фрагмент. Не Морозовского, а Порозовского. Не Одесса, точно.

----------


## mlch

> А что за типография Морозовского ?


 Вы там видите букву *М*? А мне кажется - *П*

----------


## Скрытик

> Не Одесса, точно.


  А как быть тогда с "Отделение одесской..."?

----------


## mlch

> Далеко ходить не надо, аналогичные уездные городки в непосредственной близости, это Ананьев, Болград и Балта.


 Вполне может быть. Можно добавить к списку Аккерман, Бирзулу, Кодыму, Голту, Ольгополь... В общем - задача со многими неизвестными.



> А как быть тогда с "Отделение одесской..."?


 Отделение вполне могло быть в окрестных городках, перечисленных выше.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А как быть тогда с "Отделение одесской..."?


  Так* отделение* г. Берникера или похожая фамилия, а не одесская булочная.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот их оборот по наводке Brassl. Где же Одесса? Переведите с немецкого.

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот их оборот по наводке Brassl. Где же Одесса? Переведите с немецкого.


 Написано - Россия 1917. Городские дома. Даже скорее городишко.

----------


## brassl

> Написано - Россия 1917. Городские дома. Даже скорее городишко.


 А продают как Одессу. - "Privat Foto von 1917 Russland Odessa Ukraine ORIGINAL FOTO!!!!"

----------


## malyutka_e

> А продают как Одессу. - "Privat Foto von 1917 Russland Odessa Ukraine ORIGINAL FOTO!!!!"


 В печку их ! :smileflag:

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Мне вообще не понятен этот ажиотаж вокруг Рухомовского. Точно так же можно восхищаться гениальным фальшивомонетчиком.  Все равно остается аферистом, хоть и талантливым. Да мало-ли таких было.


 Абсолютно согласен. Более интересной мне показалась статья О.В.Богданович о Ближних Мельницах.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

А вы видели 2-часовый докум. фильм "Оборона Одессы": http://www.ex.ua/view/10312395   ?

----------


## Trs

Да, статья чудесная. И снова упоминают Цыганчука — личность, овеянную легендами на Ближних Мельницах.

----------


## inborz

> Мне вообще не понятен этот ажиотаж вокруг Рухомовского. Точно так же можно восхищаться гениальным фальшивомонетчиком.  Все равно остается аферистом, хоть и талантливым. Да мало-ли таких было.


 Он не был аферистом. Его подставили и нажились на его таланте.

----------


## malyutka_e

Может, еще не читали статью _"Ева Краснова, Анатолий Дроздовский
«Новости» одесской коллекции":_  http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_53/alm_53-139-150.pdf

----------


## OMF

Спасибо за ссылку, особенно из-за первого фото. Кстати, открытку можно атрибутировать, как сделанную не ранее июня 1912 г., т.к. именно тогда вагон 115 появился на одесских улицах.

----------


## brassl

Подписано как Одесская добр. пож. команда. 12 декабря 1912 год

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Подписано как Одесская добр. пож. команда. 12 декабря 1912 год


 Своего деда и своего двоюродного деда, которого похоронили с такой каской на груди, - одесских пожарных, я тут не увидел...

----------


## Семирек

> Своего деда и своего двоюродного деда, которого похоронили с такой каской на груди, - одесских пожарных, я тут не увидел...


 Пожарных команд в Одессе наверняка было не одна - так что ничего удивительного.

----------


## mlch

> Пожарных команд в Одессе наверняка было не одна - так что ничего удивительного.


  При большинстве полицейских участков были.

----------


## Antique

> Подписано как Одесская добр. пож. команда. 12 декабря 1912 год


 Это снято на улице 10 апреля на фоне собственного здания на участке И.Н. Яловикова.

----------


## brassl

Большое спасибо всем подсказавшим по фото. Плюсомет заклинело. Так что приймите в прямом эфире  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Своего деда и своего двоюродного деда, которого похоронили с такой каской на груди, - одесских пожарных, я тут не увидел...


 Вот тут я когда то выкладывал Одесских пожарных, посмотрите, может найдете деда

----------


## Antique

Среди фотографий в альбоме по ссылке уважаемого brassl'a заметил фотографию с пожарниками на фоне школы ОИРТО. По данным списка памятников здание было сооружено в 1902 году, а фотография подписана 1890-м, но подпись современная и скорее всего ошибочная.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Пожарных команд в Одессе наверняка было не одна - так что ничего удивительного.


 Да, но на основании личных данных не могу подтвердить, что она одессская... Вот и всё.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Вот тут я когда то выкладывал Одесских пожарных, посмотрите, может найдете деда


 Спасибо, но не опознал и не мог, как оказалось, т.к. дед служил в "пожарке" на Михайловской, где в доме №4, напротив, и жил. Здесь же родились моя мама с сёстрам и брат их младший Георгий, который погиб 27.04.1945 г. в Германии.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Совершенно случайно нашёл расположение городка Болгарова, он располагался на Молдаванке в собственном участке Болгарова нв Прохоровской ул., 4:
> 
> 
> 
> вся Одесса, 1908. Раздел "Бани".


 На Прохоровской 4 сейчас находится новый дом. Интерсно, есть ли фото "городка Болгарова"? 
Также интересно когда "городок" снесли. Может, помнят старожилы?

----------


## BIGBIG

А где снята эта фотография?

----------


## BIGBIG

Еще

----------


## Antique

> Еще http://static.forum.od.ua/attachment.php?attachmentid=6406295&d=1371790438


 Ну вот это Спиридоновская. 1 / Соборная пл.. Бывший дом экономического общества и гарнизонного собрания офицеров.

----------


## Antique

> А где снята эта фотография?


 Это может быть Бунина, 44 - есть там один флигель с развитым цоколем. Но фотографии двора, а тем более данного флигеля нет нет.

http://static.forum.od.ua/attachment.php?attachmentid=6406294&d=1371790428 - можно предположить, что это там же. Я руководствуюсь тем, что на месте советского административного здания было другое.  Проезд у современного здания находится там же у стыка двух зданий, как и на фото. Есть ещё одна зацепка, у сохранившегося здания на третьем этаже такие же наличники, как и на старом фото. Вид здания на гугл панорамах: http://goo.gl/maps/6Quwt

----------


## brassl



----------


## Antique

> 


 Восхитительно, балкон на Нежинской, 56. Жаль только качество подкачало и узор ограды не различим.




> На Прохоровской 4 сейчас находится новый дом. Интерсно, есть ли фото "городка Болгарова"? 
> Также интересно когда "городок" снесли. Может, помнят старожилы?


 Городок Болгарова был расположен в непосредственной близости от тТолкучего рынка и утратил смысл после ликвидациии онного в 1920-х годах. Под номером 4 сейчас располагаются дома постройки 1930-1933 годов, и вероятно они распологаются именно на месте городка. За домами сохранился жилой трёхэтажный флигель, но я не знаю относился ли он к городку или к какому-то из доходных домов.

----------


## brassl

Если получится купить Нежинскую, сканерну Вам в хорошем качестве.

----------


## brassl

Больше похоже на Румынию, дети какие то ухоженные, но подписано Одесса.

----------


## malyutka_e

*Размеры безграмотности и фальсификации истории собственного города продолжают поражать!* http://o1.ua/news/yubiley-suvorovskoy-kreposti-v.html

----------


## mlch

> Больше похоже на Румынию, дети какие то ухоженные, но подписано Одесса.


 Да и не только дети. Взрослые тоже какие-то не наши. Слишком много шляп.  :smileflag:  А что за форма на военных? Точно румынская? Я, почему-то про англичан в первый момент подумал.

----------


## mlch

> *Размеры безграмотности и фальсификации истории собственного города продолжают поражать!* http://o1.ua/news/yubiley-suvorovskoy-kreposti-v.html


 Да уж... Им удобно назвать Карантин крепостью. Вот и будут теперь так называть. 
Дебилы, (простите за эмоции)

----------


## malyutka_e

Я высказался у них на сайте, так они удалили мой коммент. Тогда я высказался еще раз и сделал скриншот страницы на память, потому, что опять удалят. Предлагаю всем добавить свои комментарии на их сайт.

----------


## malyutka_e

Пошла атака на безграмотных! Спасибо mlch! Страницу удалили, стало стыдно.

----------


## Antique

Может кто-то знает, на на торжествах упоминали аркаду?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Может кто-то знает, на на торжествах упоминали аркаду?


 А какой смысл ходить на такие мероприятия? Слушать этот бред наяву. Надо было сначала устроить ликбез для руководителей.

----------


## mlch

> Пошла атака на безграмотных! Спасибо mlch! Страницу удалили, стало стыдно.


 Хочется верить, что не все потеряно и в дальнейшем постараются избежать ляпсусов. Хоть это и трудно.  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Сегодня купил фото. Продавали как Одессу, но вот что..... Хорошо что есть Архив  :smileflag: 
Снято в этом месте. 
Почта. 
Извините за качество, сканер сломался, как починю (если кому надо) сканерну.

----------


## OMF

> Да и не только дети. Взрослые тоже какие-то не наши. Слишком много шляп.  А что за форма на военных? Точно румынская? Я, почему-то про англичан в первый момент подумал.


 Да и подписано как "Парад победы"! Какой победы? В какой войне? В какой стране?

----------


## Гуэль

http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/51417/ Разбирайтесь с Одесским горсоветом и управлением по вопросам охраны памятников культурного наследия при участии департамента культуры и туризма. Новостные сайты только цитируют информацию

----------


## Гуэль

> Пошла атака на безграмотных! Спасибо mlch! Страницу удалили, стало стыдно.


  http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/51417/
Сходили бы, а заодно и спросили. А поливать грязью в комментах - ума не надо.

----------


## Good++++

> http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/51417/
> Сходили бы, а заодно и спросили. А поливать грязью в комментах - ума не надо.


 Вам интеллигентно намекнули на вашу профнепригодность... Журналистика умерла...

----------


## феерический

Приветствуем представителей новостных сайтов! Кто-то из копирайтеров получил выговор?

----------


## mlch

> http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/51417/ Разбирайтесь с Одесским горсоветом и управлением по вопросам охраны памятников культурного наследия при участии департамента культуры и туризма. Новостные сайты только цитируют информацию


 И что теперь делать, если в "управлении по вопросам охраны памятников культурного наследия" сидят безграмотные люди? Повторять за ними глупости? Новостные сайты, если хотят, чтобы над ними не смеялись, должны держать у себя в штате грамотных редакторов. 
Впрочем, о чем это я? Грамотность нынче не в моде. Особенно в СМИ.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/51417/
> Сходили бы, а заодно и спросили. А поливать грязью в комментах - ума не надо.


 Ума не надо - копипастить глупости. Проверяли бы информацию - достойно бы выглядели.
А грязью Вас никто не поливал. Просто указали на глупую ошибку.

----------


## malyutka_e

> http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/51417/ Разбирайтесь с Одесским горсоветом и управлением по вопросам охраны памятников культурного наследия при участии департамента культуры и туризма. Новостные сайты только цитируют информацию


 А на вашем сайте был указан другой источник:http://anyuta-od.at.ua/ Получается, что все друг у друга копировали как попки, а о чем-то подумать - в голову не пришло!

----------


## феерический

> ...а о чем-то подумать - *в голову не пришло*!


 Простите... куда?

----------


## brassl

А нет ли у кого информации об оркестре при почте (или это не почтовый оркестр, а просто так сфотографировались???). В интернете пока не нашел. Ищу  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/51417/ Разбирайтесь с Одесским горсоветом и управлением по вопросам охраны памятников культурного наследия при участии департамента культуры и туризма. Новостные сайты только цитируют информацию


 На сайте Горсовета ни слова про аркаду.

----------


## mlch

> На сайте Горсовета ни слова про аркаду.


 Было. Уже исправили. Видимо, там тоже таки читают эту тему.

----------


## фауст

Ошибка весьма распространённая.

http://www.doroga.ua/Pages/POIDetails.aspx?CatalogPOIID=377

http://odportal.com.ua/uliza/pamatnik/arkakarantin.html

Хотя, в стране, где 99% населения твёрдо уверены, что Екатерина Вторая продала Аляску американцам...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Было. Уже исправили. Видимо, там тоже таки читают эту тему.


 Их текст был копией того безграмотного. Довольно быстро до них дошло.

----------


## SaMoVar

Теперь у нас есть инспектора.

----------


## translator

Где сейчас тот мужик, кторый колоритно чистил рыбу на Привозе? Что-то есть сейчас такое же? Что можно показать гостям?

----------


## Jorjic

> Где сейчас тот мужик, кторый колоритно чистил рыбу на Привозе? Что-то есть сейчас такое же? Что можно показать гостям?


 Нету уже Жоры, к сожалению. Еще пару лет я его встречал в новом рыбном корпусе, а потом больше не видел. Интересный был мужик.

----------


## Jina

Не в тему немного,но навеяло.Рыба,Привоз.
Рыбы в этом году на Привозе нет.
Нашей береговой сардельки нет.

----------


## translator

> Нету уже Жоры, к сожалению. Еще пару лет я его встречал в новом рыбном корпусе, а потом больше не видел. Интересный был мужик.


 А видео с ним где-то есть?

----------


## Скрытик

Видео не нашел, есть пару рассказов:
http://rafailei.livejournal.com/15041.html
http://www.segodnya.ua/regions/odessa/rybnyj-tsirjulnik-djadja-zhora-c-privoza-foto.html

----------


## ebreo

Есть документальный фильм "Роман Карцев. Родился я в Одессе". Состоит он из трёх частей. Так в первой части, если мне память не изменяет,как раз Роман Андреевич общается с Жорой. 
Онлайновую версию особо искать времени нет, но вот торрент  http://kinozal.tv/details.php?id=1091801. 
P.S. Фильм интересный, советую всем.

----------


## Good++++

> А видео с ним где-то есть?


 На этом видео обе знаменитости Привоза 1990-х-2000-х...

И где он пропал?

----------


## Lively

> А видео с ним где-то есть?


 Да, есть: Вот здесь

----------


## Torry Kratch

от Дяди Жоры у меня по спине пробежали мурашки и скривилось лицо. Это действительно для приезжих.

----------


## malyutka_e

На канале  Дождь сегодня фильм Сокурова, который 30 лет пролежал на полке. Называется "И ничего больше". Очень рекомендую. Да, это ко дню 22 июня и далее...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да, есть: Вот здесь


 Это уже клоунада.

----------


## Serho

> Мне вообще не понятен этот ажиотаж вокруг Рухомовского. Точно так же можно восхищаться гениальным фальшивомонетчиком.  Все равно остается аферистом, хоть и талантливым. Да мало-ли таких было.


  Ажиотах случился почти сто лет назад. а сейчас это "Одесса которую нельзя потерять".   И вы сегодня Рахумовскому предъявили, что он фальшивомонетчик(?),аферист(?). Мне кажется, что теперь Вам надо ответить за высказывания.
Подскажите, если таких было немало,  у кого из одесситов в Лувре работы хранятся. Может и о них стоит книгу написать и ажиотаж сделать.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> На этом видео обе знаменитости Привоза 1990-х-2000-х...
> 
> И где он пропал?


 Я конечно понимаю что историю родного города нужно уважать, но "одесский говор" героя видео уже совершенно нерелевантен в 21-ом веке. Одессе нужно смотреть в будущее и забыть эпизоды своей истории напичканной всякими "махен гешефтами" и т.д.

----------


## ebreo

> Я конечно понимаю что историю родного города нужно уважать, но "одесский говор" героя видео уже совершенно  в 21-ом веке. Одессе нужно смотреть в будущее и забыть эпизоды своей истории напичканной всякими "махен гешефтами" и т.д.


  Абсолютно непонятна мысль-чем вам не нравится наш одесский говор? Вы предлагаете, смотря в будущее, видимо в 21 век, использовать слова типа "нерелевантен"? Этим говором нужно гордится, потому шо его больше нет нигде. И нужно стараться его сохранить, а не отказываться.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Абсолютно непонятна мысль-чем вам не нравится наш одесский говор? Вы предлагаете, смотря в будущее, видимо в 21 век, использовать слова типа "нерелевантен"? Этим говором нужно гордится, потому шо его больше нет нигде. И нужно стараться его сохранить, а не отказываться.


 А я разве говорил что он мне не нравится? Не пойму где Вы это нашли.... 
И не ваш "одесский говор", а "наш"... Или Вы подумали что я не одессит?

И я не говорил, что его нужно убрать из обихода, не использовать.

Дело то вот в чем - время поменялось, а "говор" за ним не поспел.

----------


## ebreo

> Дело то вот в чем - время поменялось, а "говор" за ним не поспел.


  если не сложно, объясните шо значит фраза: "говор" за ним не поспел

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> если не сложно, объясните шо значит фраза: "говор" за ним не поспел


 ebreo, давайте сделаем так, Вы останетесь при своем мнении, а я при своем. К оппоненту в дискусии и естественно его/ее личному мнению надо относится с уважением.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я конечно понимаю что историю родного города нужно уважать, но "одесский говор" героя видео уже совершенно нерелевантен в 21-ом веке. Одессе нужно смотреть в будущее и забыть эпизоды своей истории напичканной всякими "махен гешефтами" и т.д.


 Ну так и забудьте. Зачем же советовать? Знаете крылатую фразу - не говорите что мне делать...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Ну так и забудьте. Зачем же советовать? Знаете крылатую фразу - не говорите что мне делать...


 Разве я говорил Вам что делать? Посмотрите мой пост номер 23742. Еще раз повторю, пускай все остаются при своем мнении.

----------


## Jorjic

> Разве я говорил Вам что делать? Посмотрите мой пост номер 23742. Еще раз повторю, пускай все остаются при своем мнении.


 Мне казалось, что фраза 


> Одессе нужно смотреть в будущее и забыть эпизоды своей истории напичканной всякими "махен гешефтами" и т.д.


  имеет однозначный смысл. Видимо, я что-то недопонимаю, уж извините.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Мне казалось, что фраза  имеет однозначный смысл. Видимо, я что-то недопонимаю, уж извините.


 Да.... Мы ведь иногда забываем что есть общение на форуме в виде сообщений, а есть между участниками дисскуссии вживую - голос, интонация, мимика... Все что отсутстсвует здесь.

Мне было бы очень интересно с Вами обсудить эти вопросы  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar



----------


## job2001

http://humus.livejournal.com/3274247.html#comments
ну фото порта конечно не Одесса, а вот следующие две - военный завод Одесса?

----------


## Antique

> http://humus.livejournal.com/3274247.html#comments
> ну фото порта конечно не Одесса, а вот следующие две - военный завод Одесса?


 Полагаю, что всё - Севастополь.

----------


## Семирек

> Полагаю, что всё - Севастополь.


 Да, где написано на фото просто "Одесса" - это 100% Севастополь - Южная бухта, видны Лазаревские казармы, ж/д вокзал и ремонтная база Черноморского флота. Там и сейчас все практически так и осталось.

P.S. И Скоропадский конечно совсем не Скоропадский.

----------


## Пушкин

> Даже в договоре о приватизации какого-либо строения (который мы не видели) - наверняка фигурируют какие-то обязательства о сохранении этого исторического здания. Это касается и дома Руссова и дома Гоголя и десятков других зданий и пр. Другое дело, что т.н. власти города относятся к этому как... Печально!
> 
> P.S. А вообще дикость какая-то - кто мог отторгнуть от мировой цивилизации (т.е. лично приватизировать) дом Гоголя?


  Да не дом Гоголя, а дом где жил Гоголь, причем на улице Надеждинской, Николай Васильевич жил в двух местах... А в с остальном - конечно печально(((да и одесситы пошли какие то пассивные - на слушаньях по генплану из 410 человек три четверти пришло защищать свои гаражи...(((

----------


## Пушкин

> Нету уже Жоры, к сожалению. Еще пару лет я его встречал в новом рыбном корпусе, а потом больше не видел. Интересный был мужик.


  Видел его с полгода назад, наверно больше на Привозе не работает...

----------


## Antique

> Да, где написано на фото просто "Одесса" - это 100% Севастополь - Южная бухта, видны Лазаревские казармы, ж/д вокзал и ремонтная база Черноморского флота. Там и сейчас все практически так и осталось.
> P.S. И Скоропадский конечно совсем не Скоропадский.


 О военоом заводе в Одессе тоже сведений не попадалось, но учитывая вероятную принадлежность этих фотографий к одной серии, то очень вероятно, что под военным заводом имеется ввиду Морской завод (Севморзавод), который был разрушен в годы революций.

----------


## Семирек

> Да не дом Гоголя, а дом где жил Гоголь, причем на улице Надеждинской, Николай Васильевич жил в двух местах... А в с остальном - конечно печально(((да и одесситы пошли какие то пассивные - на слушаньях по генплану из 410 человек три четверти пришло защищать свои гаражи...(((


 Да понятно конечно, что не "дом Гоголя", а дом где он жил. Я видимо не совсем правильно высказался. Я не интересовался специально, но думаю, что у Гоголя вообще в собственности домов не было - ни в Москве, ни в Петербурге, ни в Одессе. Ну может быть только на родине где-то в Полтавской губернии...

----------


## Ричар

> Видел его с полгода назад, наверно больше на Привозе не работает...


 Наверно гдето в другом месте ищет свободные уши?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

http://thelib.ru/books/pronin_viktor_alekseevich/vysshaya_mera_povest-read.html 

Сильная повесть... Сейчас перечитываю, читал несколько лет назад впервые. 

ул. Агрономическая 118 - Дом Культуры и общежития в 2011 году согласно картам Google еще были на месте. Как сейчас, незнаю.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто-то спрашивал про новую книгу Я. Я. Майстрового. Она продается в Клубе одесситов. Большая. 436 страниц. Стоит 300 грн.

----------


## SaMoVar

эстония
Вот как создаются ОСМД в Эстонии и права и обязанности квартирных обществ. Можно и нужно стремиться к такому.

----------


## malyutka_e

Оказывается, что *памятник Дюку де Ришелье*, в связи с сооружением памятника потемкинцам на площади Карла Маркса в 1955 году, *собирались перенести на площадь перед Воронцовским дворцом*. Но главный архитектор города П. Афонченко отстоял Дюка! (Из последней книги Майстрового). Думаю, что Мироненко его бы перенёс. Но Бог миловал!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Оказывается, что *памятник Дюку де Ришелье*, в связи с сооружением памятника потемкинцам на площади Карла Маркса в 1955 году, *собирались перенести на площадь перед Воронцовским дворцом*.


 Вы хотели сказать--1965году.

----------


## victor.odessa

На карте Одессы появилась новая достопримечательность – первый в стране музей контрабанды.
http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-otkrylsya-pervyj-v-ukraine-muzej-kontra-027688/

----------


## Игорь_-



----------


## Serho

> Здесь, вроде бы, есть за что глазу зацепиться, чтобы "определиться на местности".
> Вложение 1232868


 а дата  погрома известна?

----------


## Antique

> а дата  погрома известна?


 дата кажется известна, но я не помню. В прошлом году выкладывали всю подборку, там же был текст про данное событие из газеты. Насколько я помню, то это октябрь - ноябрь 1905. Фотографии кажется  ноябрьские. На фотографии - казначейство на Пастера.

Нашёл в Интернете упоминание о том, что еврейские погромы происходили 18-22 октября 1905 года. http://www.eleven.co.il/article/13047 http://lenta.ru/articles/2013/04/03/jews

----------


## brassl



----------


## malyutka_e

> Вы хотели сказать--1965году.


 Цитирую Я. Майстрового:
_Решение ГИК № 930 от 1.9.1955 г. (ф. Р-1234, оп. 7, д. 1625, л. 27). В связи с решением Совета Министров УССР о сооружении памятника «Потемкинцам» на площади им. К. Маркса и решением ГИК№ 215 от 25марта с. г. о переименовании Гигантской лестницы в Потемкинскую лестницу, исполком горсовета депутатов трудящихся решил: 1. Перенести памятник дюку де Ришелъе на площадь перед Дворцом пионеров... (Вопрос докладывал т. Грудецкий - отдел культуры.)

На решении запись: «Памятник де Ришелье является памятником русского классического зодчества. Решение застройки площади, памятник и лестница вошли в историю архитектуры и иллюстрируются в учебниках как образец хорошего градостроительного приема. Памятник де Ришелъе по своим пропорциям не будет нарушать ансамбля с памятником Потемкинскому восстанию. Снимать памятник де Ришелье считаю недопустимым. Главный архитектор города П. Афонченко». (!!! - Я. М.)_

Вот другая цитата:
_Утвердить составы творческих бригад по проектированию в закрытом конкурсе памятника в честь вооруженного восстания на броненосце «Потемкин» - 7.2.1958 (ф. Р-1234, оп. 7, д. 1871, л. 261). Памятник потемкинцам был открыт 27 июня 1965 г.
_. Так что дата "1955 год" - правильная.

----------


## pgas

Сегодня Борис Херсонский на ФБ порадовал:

***

Две пушки старые в аркаде и
"Капелла" с публикою всякой -
от Ланжерона до Аркадии,
потом - до станции десятой,

Сидят товарищи вальяжные,
газета - в трубочку - под мышкой.
Пестреют зонтики бумажные.
Все юноши - с короткой стрижкой.
О времена советско-пляжные! -
грустишь над ними, как над книжкой,

что в детстве читана-зачитана,
потом затеряна. и все же,
сюжет остался, как защита на
сердце, как загар - на коже.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Вложение 6431631


 Вы прочитали название парка?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Вы хотели сказать--1965году.


 Просто запятая д.б. быть после "К.Маркса", а не после "1955 г."

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Вот другая цитата:
> _Утвердить составы творческих бригад по проектированию в закрытом конкурсе памятника в честь вооруженного восстания на броненосце «Потемкин» - 7.2.1958 (ф. Р-1234, оп. 7, д. 1871, л. 261). Памятник потемкинцам был открыт 27 июня 1965 г.
> _. Так что дата "1955 год" - правильная.


  А что такое "Закрытый конкурс"?
у меня есть где-то фото монтажа скульптурной композиции - внятно научите выкладывать...

----------


## malyutka_e

> А что такое "Закрытый конкурс"?
> у меня есть где-то фото монтажа скульптурной композиции - внятно научите выкладывать...


 Закрытый конкурс понятие из советских времен. Должны знать, судя по возрасту.

----------


## SaMoVar

> А что такое "Закрытый конкурс"?
> у меня есть где-то фото монтажа скульптурной композиции - внятно научите выкладывать...


 http://hostingkartinok.com/

----------


## brassl

> Вы прочитали название парка?


 Курорт СЕМАШКО.ПАРК

----------


## brassl



----------


## SaMoVar

> Вложение 6435217


 Даже мощения не было...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вложение 6435217


 Ещё в начале 70-х на бульваре находились тумбы с цепями, которые опоясывали клумбы, где росли цветы и деревья. Две из них видны на фото.

----------


## Jorjic

> Даже мощения не было...


 Насколько я помню, аллеи когда-то были уложены мелким гравием.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Закрытый конкурс понятие из советских времен. Должны знать, судя по возрасту.


 никогда не понимал...

----------


## Antique

Торговая, 15, памятник архитектуры местного значения 852 - Од. Позор тем, кто это позволил:



Оконные рамы с декоративными вставками тоже утрачены.

----------


## SaMoVar

Antique, собирайте информацию. Я всё жду конференции - ну а потом будем начинать пинать.

----------


## Игорь_-

> Торговая, 15, памятник архитектуры местного значения 852 - Од. Позор тем, кто это позволил:
> 
> 
> 
> Оконные рамы с декоративными вставками тоже утрачены.


 так сразу и не заметил бы...
                        ну как так можно было?(

----------


## Пушкин

> Ещё в начале 70-х на бульваре находились тумбы с цепями, которые опоясывали клумбы, где росли цветы и деревья. Две из них видны на фото.


  Тумбы с цепями были демонтированы при последней реконструкции при Гурвице. Зачем их сняли - не понятно...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Торговая, 15, памятник архитектуры местного значения 852 - Од. Позор тем, кто это позволил:
> 
> 
> 
> Оконные рамы с декоративными вставками тоже утрачены.


 Зато какая экономия стройматериалов!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Тумбы с цепями были демонтированы при последней реконструкции при Гурвице. Зачем их сняли - не понятно...


 Тумбы с цепями были и напротив нархоза. Тумбы еще кое-где есть, а цепи бомжи сдали на металлолом. А еще они были вокруг Дюка...

----------


## VicTur

Объекты, сфотографированные в военной академии. Располагаются, как видно на снимках, примерно в метре от пола. Надпись по кругу, если не ошибаюсь: «Е. И. В. МЕТАЛЛ. ЗАВОДЪ».






Я пока что намеренно не привожу здесь то объяснение их назначения, какое было мне дано. Хочу сперва узнать, что думают об этом форумчане. Как по-вашему, какую функцию выполняли эти объекты?

----------


## Jorjic

> Объекты, сфотографированные в военной академии. Располагаются, как видно на снимках, примерно в метре от пола. Надпись по кругу, если не ошибаюсь: «Е. И. В. МЕТАЛЛ. ЗАВОДЪ».
> Я пока что намеренно не привожу здесь то объяснение их назначения, какое было мне дано. Хочу сперва узнать, что думают об этом форумчане. Как по-вашему, какую функцию выполняли эти объекты?


 Возможно, это привод какой-нибудь заслонки (например, вентиляционной). В обоих случаях рядом расположены, похоже, вент.решетки.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Объекты, сфотографированные в военной академии. Располагаются, как видно на снимках, примерно в метре от пола. Надпись по кругу, если не ошибаюсь: «Е. И. В. МЕТАЛЛ. ЗАВОДЪ».Я пока что намеренно не привожу здесь то объяснение их назначения, какое было мне дано. Хочу сперва узнать, что думают об этом форумчане. Как по-вашему, какую функцию выполняли эти объекты?


 Соглашусь с Жоржиком. Подобные приспособления я видел в Оперном театре (если мне не изменяет память, очень давно не ходил). Это заслонки для подачи тёплого и холодного воздуха (отопление). Но на такое помещение их должно быть больше.

----------


## Antique

> «*Е. И. В.* МЕТАЛЛ. ЗАВОДЪ».


 С.П.Б.

Санкт-Петербургский металлический завод.

----------


## chestnaya

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Интересное фото.

----------


## SaMoVar

Это газовое освещение.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Интересное фото.


 И номер трамвая виден.

----------


## Trs

1944 год. Конец июля.

----------


## Пушкин

> 1944 год. Конец июля.


  До  августовской бомбардировки????

----------


## grudinovker

шикарно))))))))))))))))  а какой это год, подскажите, пожалуйста))) 



> Вложение 6435217

----------


## Пушкин

> шикарно))))))))))))))))  а какой это год, подскажите, пожалуйста)))


  Париж)))

----------


## Пушкин

У тестя в гараже обнаружил вот такой рельс

----------


## Trs

Да, где-то за неделю до неё. Очень редкое фото, опубликованное Ааре Оландером.

----------


## Ричар

> До  августовской бомбардировки????


 А кто бомбил?Может ошибка в годе?

----------


## Invasion

Может конечно, бала фотка, но всё же. И еще 4 по ссылке. 1886 год. ссылку забыл) http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b8528886m

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, где-то за неделю до неё. Очень редкое фото, опубликованное Ааре Оландером.


  Спасибо, а что можете сказать за рельс?

----------


## Пушкин

> А кто бомбил?Может ошибка в годе?


 Немцы бомбили в начале августа 44года...

----------


## Семирек

> Спасибо, а что можете сказать за рельс?


 Завода Круппа однозначно, но неужели он делал рельсы для российских железных дорог?

----------


## Jaak Logus

Было? Говорят, Отрада?

http://cs312319.vk.me/v312319839/1119/BAN4W8zSwZo.jpg

----------


## VicTur

> Соглашусь с Жоржиком. Подобные приспособления я видел в Оперном театре (если мне не изменяет память, очень давно не ходил). Это заслонки для подачи тёплого и холодного воздуха (отопление). Но на такое помещение их должно быть больше.


 Именно так мне и объяснили. Офицер, дававший объяснения, сказал, что заслонки приводил в действие при помощи особого штурвала сторож, исполнявший также обязанности истопника.




> С.П.Б.
> 
> Санкт-Петербургский металлический завод.


 Спасибо за поправку. А я прошу прощения за нечёткие снимки. Не было времени особо наводить на резкость.

----------


## Viktor 7

> А кто бомбил?Может ошибка в годе?


  Вот тут обсуждалось.https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=17858310&viewfull=1#post17858310

Вот только не пойму ,откуда видно, что фото  за неделю до бомбёжки ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Что здесь написано? Кроме Потемкина ничего больше не разобрать.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Портной Фафю
ПЕРЕЕХАЛЪ 
из ПОТЁМКИН 
на 
Поль КАЛЬМАН

----------


## Trs

Чисто хронологически и весьма приблизительно: снято в конце июля, по крайней мере точно во второй его половине. Я же не сказал, что точно за неделю. Про рельс ничего не знаю, Крупповские мне ещё не попадались.

----------


## Lively

> Было? Говорят, Отрада?
> 
> http://cs312319.vk.me/v312319839/1119/BAN4W8zSwZo.jpg


 Да, было. 1956 год, Отрада. Еще чуть вправо и будет желтый камень.

----------


## Viktor 7

> Чисто хронологически и весьма приблизительно: снято в конце июля, по крайней мере точно во второй его половине. Я же не сказал, что точно за неделю.


  Я не пойму по каким признакам датироанна фото.... И какие моменты указывают что это лето 44 года до бомбёжки ? По остановке трамвая ? Её в таком виде после уже не было ? Как определили дату ?....
По теням например можно достаточно точно определить ,в котором часу сделано...., а вот год....

----------


## Скрытик

Вчера жена принесла со Староконки:


Фото Глинки, открытка оригинал, год непонятен, но явно начало 20 века. Увеличил штемпель специально.

----------


## OMF

> Я не пойму по каким признакам датироанна фото.... И какие моменты указывают что это лето 44 года до бомбёжки ? По остановке трамвая ? Её в таком виде после уже не было ? Как определили дату ?....
> По теням например можно достаточно точно определить ,в котором часу сделано...., а вот год....


 По транспаранту на Оперном театре - после освобождения, но до бомбежки. Остается очень мало месяцев... К тому же трамвай начал ходить тоже не сразу после 10-го апреля.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> По транспаранту на Оперном театре - после освобождения, но до бомбежки. Остается очень мало месяцев... К тому же трамвай начал ходить тоже не сразу после 10-го апреля.


 6 июля пустили 1 и 12 маршруты.

----------


## alexanders

Пушкинская угол Троицкой

----------


## grudinovker

спасибо, уже нашла) я  перепутала) 


> Пушкинская угол Троицкой

----------


## grudinovker

кому ещё интересно,  то фотография вот тут) https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=451441411618899&set=a.1813206386309  79.38426.172389099524133&type=1&theater

----------


## Serho

Насчет лопаты, это вы сильно сказали. Поспрашивайте хотя бы у Нетребского насчет лопаты. или попробуйте сами, что нибудь издать, а потом поделитесьв печатлениями. А фото не выкидывайте в сети в типографском качестве. 



> Ты выложишь, а они поместят в какое-то печатное издание и бабки будут грести лопатой! Не делай этого! Возьми на фото нанеси хотя бы свой эл.адрес для обращений за правами! Живых родственников выкладывать не стоит, а вот умерших, по-моему, можно и даже нужно!

----------


## Serho

Не сочтите за рекламу.Кажется, по теме. В Одесском художественном музее проходит выставка-реконмтрукция собрания галереи А.П. Руссова из собрания ОХМ. Редкое по нынешним временам событие. В этом году 110 лет со дня закладки здания галереи на Торговой 2.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не сочтите за рекламу.Кажется, по теме. В Одесском художественном музее проходит выставка-реконмтрукция собрания галереи А.П. Руссова из собрания ОХМ. Редкое по нынешним временам событие. В этом году 110 лет со дня закладки здания галереи на Торговой 2.


  Хорошее фото дома де-Азарта, а можно его в большем разрешении?

----------


## brassl

Ребята, подскажите. Когда школьный аэродром стал школьным и в связи с чем возникло это название?

----------


## Antique

> и в связи с чем возникло это название?


 В Одессе в 1930-х годах существовала Одесская военная школа пилотов, отсюда и название. Подозреваю, что аэродром в тех же 1930-х и начали называть школьным.

----------


## Antique

Кстати, в Одессе до сих пор сохранилась одна из двух первых полос аэродрома, она вероятно уже не используется.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Кстьати, в Одессе до сих пор сохранилась одна из двух первых полос аэродрома, она вероятно уже не используется.


 Также интересен аэродомом который располагался в районе 3-й станции Люстдорфской дороги? Там где Аэродромные переулки. 
Это самый первый аэродром Одессы? Там была летная школа и посадочная полоса. Где примерно все это располагалось? Понятно что кроме названия переулков от первого аэродрома ничего не осталось.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Ребята, подскажите. Когда школьный аэродром стал школьным и в связи с чем возникло это название?


 Может быть это всё объясняет:
"На стрельбищном поле многократно совершались полеты С.И. Уточкина и других пионеров авиации на первых аэропланах, похожих на огромных стрекоз.
Любитель авиации, дальновидный предприниматель Артур Антонович Анатра купил участок земли в степи, за границами Стрельбищного поля, разместив там мастерские по ремонту и сборке самолетов, школу летчиков и школьный аэродром, служивший для учебных и испытательных полетов.
Стрельбищное поле было единственной географической привязкой для развивающегося авиационного предприятия, именно поэтому получило отражение в адресе завода.
Как известно из трудов историков авиационного завода, рядом с участком, облюбованным Анатра, располагались степные дачи, и владельцу завода пришлось применить хитрость, чтобы заставить их продать свои участки, необходимые для расширения предприятия. Нынешнее здание заводоуправления, сооруженное в восточном стиле, — бывшая загородная дача, выкупленная у консула одной из восточных стран." (из статьи А.Дроздовского в газ. "Всем.Од.новости", №3 (77) от дек. 2010 г.)

----------


## translator

Такое попалось:

----------


## translator

> Кстати, в Одессе до сих пор сохранилась одна из двух первых полос аэродрома, она вероятно уже не используется.


 Нынешний Адмиральский проспект -- это тоже была взлетка.

----------


## translator



----------


## Antique

> Нынешний Адмиральский проспект -- это тоже была взлетка.


 Это была временная полоса сооруженная в условиях войны.

----------


## brassl

Это Одесса???

----------


## Lively

> Это была временная полоса сооруженная в условиях войны.


 И, к тому же,  не на месте самого проспекта, а, частично параллельно ему. Соедините две точки: двор бывшего военного универмага на 5 станции и ворота ЖД больницы на улице Павла Шклярука. Получившаяся линия показывает место той временной взлетки военного 1941 года...

----------


## translator

Спасибо за уточнения.

----------


## inborz

Похоже на Пантелеймоновскую угол Канатной в сторону моря...

----------


## Скрытик

> Похоже на Пантелеймоновскую угол Канатной в сторону моря...


  А мне кажется Успенская - Канатная.

----------


## Jorjic

А мне кажется, что Греческая угол Екатерининской. Вот бы афиши прочитать. Появится *OMF* начнет расшифровывать номер трамвая, может что-то прояснится.

----------


## Antique

Может Большая Арнаутская / Ришельевская?

----------


## Скрытик

> А мне кажется, что Греческая угол Екатерининской. Вот бы афиши прочитать. Появится *OMF* начнет расшифровывать номер трамвая, может что-то прояснится.


  Чуть с ракурсом не получается, но очень похоже на Успенскую:
http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.747297%...82569169330606

----------


## OMF

> А мне кажется, что Греческая угол Екатерининской. Вот бы афиши прочитать. Появится *OMF* начнет расшифровывать номер трамвая, может что-то прояснится.


 К сожалению, только по номеру вагона я ничего не определю. Но это таки "Два Карла". Номер вагона, между прочим, 1527.

Если бы знать год съемки, можно было бы исключить многое...

----------


## Kamin

За Греческую угол Екатерининской  говорит и верх дома с левой стороны над кронами деревьев.

----------


## Kamin

И кто знает дислокацию круглых трансформаторных подстанций? Там слева одна из них.

----------


## Jorjic

> К сожалению, только по номеру вагона я ничего не определю. Но это таки "Два Карла". Номер вагона, между прочим, 1527.
> Если бы знать год съемки, можно было бы исключить многое...


 Я потому и сказал про афиши, что они могут помочь определить год съемки.

----------


## OMF

К сожалению, афиши "Солнце" или "Любовь или березка" ничего не говорят, как и практически невидимая футбольная. Но вот забор стройки угловой сталинки (Дом Ткани) уже может подсказать дату точнее, но это явно после 1953 г., так что Успенская отпадает.

Лишнее доказательство, что в Одессе слишком много слишком больших деревьев  Ни черта за ними не увидишь . ЭТО ШУТКА!!!

----------


## Antique

> А мне кажется, что Греческая угол Екатерининской. Вот бы афиши прочитать.


  Действительно, Греческая / Екатерининская. Фронтоны над окнами магазинов углового дома совпадают. И жалко, что у двухэтажного дома испортили оконные проёмы, я как раз по ним сверял, а их изувечили.

----------


## malyutka_e

> 


 Сейчас Дюка опять хотят огородить цепью, с целью огородить его от бешеных туристов. Но как это  будет выглядеть, никто не знает. Хотя есть много изображений этой ограды.

----------


## фауст

> Сейчас Дюка опять хотят огородить цепью, с целью огородить его от бешеных туристов.


 Кого сможет остановить эта цепь? 
Только бабушку, у которой ноги покручены артритом.

----------


## Antique

Действенными были бы штрафы. Неплохо бы рядом с памятником разместить счётчик оштрафованных и собранную сумму штрафа.

Можно установить информационные щиты с комиксами высмеивающими натирание памятников.

----------


## Скрытик

> Кого сможет остановить эта цепь? 
> Только бабушку, у которой ноги покручены артритом.


  100%. Если у памятнику Пушкина, извиняюсь, подмываются, то тут ((((

----------


## brassl

> К сожалению, только по номеру вагона я ничего не определю. Но это таки "Два Карла". Номер вагона, между прочим, 1527.
> 
> Если бы знать год съемки, можно было бы исключить многое...


 На обороте есть цифры 54, может это и год, не знаю. Ребята в подарок из Москвы привезли. Сканера пока так и нет, по этому за качество прошк прощения

----------


## victor.odessa

> К сожалению, только по номеру вагона я ничего не определю. Но это таки "Два Карла". Номер вагона, между прочим, 1527.
> 
> Если бы знать год съемки, можно было бы исключить многое...


 Ребята, я конечно уважаю Ваше мнение, но в этом снимке мне больше видится ул. Комсомольская (Старопортофранковская), район автодорожного техникума.

----------


## OMF

Тем не менее, это Греческая. На заднем плане как раз строительство Дома Ткани. Остальные дома тоже совпадают с 2 Карлами. У меня на сайте есть фото практически с той же точки 1959 и 2002 г. (см. http://odessatrolley.com/BeforeAndAfter/Greek.htm)

----------


## Скрытик

Я тоже соглашусь на счет 2х Карлов.

----------


## Trs

На предыдущей странице была маленькая дискуссия про Адмиральский. Вспомнил, что как-то раз перепечатал из газеты «Городской электротранспорт» стих к годовщине не то начала обороны Одессы, не то освобождения Одессы...


  *Показать скрытый текст* *стих**Монолог старого водія*

Адміральський проспект — колишня 
злітна смуга аеродрому 69-го авіаполку.

Хто знає, може все воно й не так:
Я, льотчик, мушу в цю шалену спеку
Вести тролейбус молодим проспектом,
Там, де злітав у небо мій  літак…
І все ж таки я свій проспект люблю!
Ось тільки ці жахливі світлофори:
Вони — неначе пам’яті докори
Чи спалах щемливого жалю.
Іще один літак у небі зник…
Туманіють обличчя поступово
І знову повертаються…
І знову
Пече під  серцем сорок перший рік.
Ми вже такі й залишимось, як є.
Ви будете інакшими. Одначе
Спокійно віддаю тобі, юначе,
Я в спадщину усе життя своє.
Поразки й перемоги віддаю.
А надто — хай залишиться з тобою
Високий злет і в невситимість бою…
А коли треба — то і смерть в бою.
Життя себе утверджує добром,
Так врешті-решт сплановано людину,
І хай там що — а я тролейбус нині
Виводжу знов на свій аеродром…

_Валентин Мороз (зі збірки «Крізь пам’ять»)_

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Сейчас Дюка опять хотят огородить цепью, с целью огородить его от бешеных туристов. Но как это  будет выглядеть, никто не знает. Хотя есть много изображений этой ограды.


 Как всегда всё сделают по-иному, время покажет.

----------


## Грачиков

Да сто процентов.что это Екатерининская уг. Греческой.во первых я сам отлично помню этот перекрёсток в во вторых  просто выставлю снимок 1950 года.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да сто процентов.что это Екатерининская уг. Греческой.во первых я сам отлично помню этот перекрёсток в во вторых  просто выставлю снимок 1950 года.


  Ждем, и не только этот  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Такое попалось:


 В Архиве с ноября 2012  :smileflag: 
 Но лучше два раза чем ни одного  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl



----------


## ГеннадийАК

Как вам "понравится" такой "пассаж" из комментария "одессит.юэй": "Легендарная Курская битва славится грандиозным танковым сражением, которое развернулось в с. Прохоровка в июле 1943 года. Победу в этом сражении советские войска одержали благодаря мощным и тяжёлым танкам «Пантера», «Тигр» и «Фердинанд»". 
????

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> ответьте ну впринципи я не знаю ваших законов на форуме


 Приветсвую новенькую! Вы, Валя, загляните на "Одесский форум. Правила":https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=17276

----------


## SaMoVar

> Как вам "понравится" такой "пассаж" из комментария "одессит.юэй": "Легендарная Курская битва славится грандиозным танковым сражением, которое развернулось в с. Прохоровка в июле 1943 года. Победу в этом сражении советские войска одержали благодаря мощным и тяжёлым танкам «Пантера», «Тигр» и «Фердинанд»". 
> ????


  Смешались в кучу кони, люди... У СССР были на вооружении трофейные танки. У немцев тоже. Но написано, конечно, замечательно.
В Прохоровке, кстати, немцы нанесли поражение нашей танковой армии и поле боя осталось за ними. Так что немцы смогли многое починить.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Смешались в кучу кони, люди... У СССР были на вооружении трофейные танки. У немцев тоже. Но написано, конечно, замечательно.
> В Прохоровке, кстати, немцы нанесли поражение нашей танковой армии и поле боя осталось за ними. Так что немцы смогли многое починить.


  Кроме того, как я понимаю, сражение было НЕ В СЕЛЕ ПРОХОРОВКа, а где-то рядом...

----------


## Antique

> Также интересен аэродомом который располагался в районе 3-й станции Люстдорфской дороги? Там где Аэродромные переулки.


 Майстровой пишет, что аэродром планировали соорудить в 1915 году где то на стрельбищном поле для 6-й авиационной роты. Разрешение было получено, но Яков Майстровой ничего не пишет о дальнейшей судьбе аэродрома. Аэродромная улица (космонавта Комарова) и переулки получили своё название в 1957 году. Возможно на территории аэропорта за перекрёстком Комарова / Жукова действительно существовала лётная полоса, тогда название аэродромная улица было бы понятным так как в таком случае улица Комарова действительно вела бы к аэродрому. Возможно также раньше ул. Комарова не заканчивалась троллейбусным депо, а за ней был въезд на стоянку военных самолётов, которая расположена как раз за депо.

----------


## brassl

Интересно, это Одесский ансамбль? Продавался вкупе с одесскими фотографиями.


Скоро откроется сайт по фото Одессы. Буду пополнять по мере возможности. Ссылки дам. А вот фото выставка Высоцкого на Сахалине будет немного раньше  :smileflag: 
Посмотрю по тамошним барахолкам одесские фото, может чего и попадется, раньше ж туда дорога и через Одессу шла, может кто что и вывез  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

Вот то же вроде Одесская дверь.

----------


## Antique

> Скоро откроется сайт по фото Одессы.


 Ваш собственный?

----------


## SaMoVar

В скором времени состоится снос Дома Руссова. Инфа достаточно надёжная. О том, что будет на его месте мне пока неизвестно. Роем инфу.

----------


## kafkastr

http://www.romanialibera.ro/cultura/aldine/odessa-1941-onoarea-patata-a-armatei-romane-articol-integral-243170.html Здесь, как я понимаю, фото взорванного румынского штаба. Было?

----------


## brassl

> Ваш собственный?


 Нет, не собственный  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> http://www.romanialibera.ro/cultura/aldine/odessa-1941-onoarea-patata-a-armatei-romane-articol-integral-243170.html Здесь, как я понимаю, фото взорванного румынского штаба. Было?


 Было с ноября 2011, но лучше два раза чем ни одного  :smileflag:

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Майстровой пишет, что аэродром планировали соорудить в 1915 году где то на стрельбищном поле для 6-й авиационной роты. Разрешение было получено, но Яков Майстровой ничего не пишет о дальнейшей судьбе аэродрома. Аэродромная улица (космонавта Комарова) и переулки получили своё название в 1957 году. Возможно на территории аэропорта за перекрёстком Комарова / Жукова действительно существовала лётная полоса, тогда название аэродромная улица было бы понятным так как в таком случае улица Комарова действительно вела бы к аэродрому. Возможно также раньше ул. Комарова не заканчивалась троллейбусным депо, а за ней был въезд на стоянку военных самолётов, которая расположена как раз за депо.


 Да? А у меня сложилось впечатление что аэродром находился (если находился) за Аэродромными переулками, в сторону от ул. Комарова.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Нынешнее здание заводоуправления, сооруженное в восточном стиле, — бывшая загородная дача, выкупленная у консула одной из восточных стран." (из статьи А.Дроздовского в газ. "Всем.Од.новости", №3 (77) от дек. 2010 г.)


 Где находится эта дача? Заводоуправление какого завода? 
Это помогло бы точнее установить местонахождение первого аэродрома.

----------


## malyutka_e

> http://www.romanialibera.ro/cultura/aldine/odessa-1941-onoarea-patata-a-armatei-romane-articol-integral-243170.html Здесь, как я понимаю, фото взорванного румынского штаба. Было?


 Здесь http://mysliwiec.livejournal.com/900134.html большая статья на эту тему с документами и есть интересный румынский фильм. В нем есть и горящее здание на Маразлиевской и много другого.
Здесь http://www.romanialibera.ro/cultura/...al-243170.html румынский взгляд на ту же тему. Они говорят, что там было 3 тонны взрывчатки.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Где находится эта дача? Заводоуправление какого завода? 
> Это помогло бы точнее установить местонахождение первого аэродрома.


 Нынешнего авиаремонтного завода...

----------


## Antique

> Где находится эта дача?


 Судя по всему имеется ввиду небольшое здание в стиле итальянского ренессанса. Но я в последнее время всё же сомневаюсь, что это здание царских времён, больше похоже на постройку 1950-х. 

Мои фотографии: http://www.odessastory.info/GALLERY/thumbnails.php?album=590

----------


## malyutka_e

У меня сегодня появилась информация о том, что Мещанскую церковь восстанавливать не будут. Отделаются только часовней. А жаль. Куда смотрит Агафангел?

----------


## Black_Shef

*Сегодня 264 года со дня рождения Дерибаса*
Небольшой экскурс (ничего, наверное, нового....)
http://odessa.net/news/culture/12797/

----------


## malyutka_e

У нас на 6-й сильно воняет канализацией. А у вас?

----------


## brassl

> У нас на 6-й сильно воняет канализацией. А у вас?


 У нас на 8-ой нет запаха.

----------


## Скрытик

> У нас на 6-й сильно воняет канализацией. А у вас?


  Это сюда: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=94797

----------


## kafkastr

> Здесь http://mysliwiec.livejournal.com/900134.html большая статья на эту тему с документами и есть интересный румынский фильм. В нем есть и горящее здание на Маразлиевской и много другого.
> Здесь http://www.romanialibera.ro/cultura/...al-243170.html румынский взгляд на ту же тему. Они говорят, что там было 3 тонны взрывчатки.


  Вы отправили мне мою же ссылку.  Я много читала по этой теме.
Интересно, что за здание в фильме - с круглым эркером и колонной перед ним.

----------


## Семирек

> В скором времени состоится снос Дома Руссова. Инфа достаточно надёжная. О том, что будет на его месте мне пока неизвестно. Роем инфу.


 Очень печально будет, если его все-таки снесут...

----------


## Milkaway

... на днях, работая со справочниками 30-х годов, обнаружила такую информацию: 
 1930 р ,,Вся Одеса,, путеводитель по мисту в разделе Памятники под №2 - Памятник 3-му Интернационалу работы Гриншпуна (это понятно - бывшая Александровская колонна), а вот под №8 - за парком Шевченко на територii фортеци - Памятник 77 воякам-караiмам що померли вiд ран, одержаних у боях бiля Альми ... Вопрос - что это был за памятник и гдеон примерно находился, потому что в справочниках более позднего времени он не упоминается ...может кто-то что-то знает ...

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Очень печально будет, если его все-таки снесут...


 Нет ничего вечного, но это же кусочек самого сердца Одессы. Как бы в таком состоянии здание ассоциируется с умершей Одессой, оно не должно таким оставаться, но спасти ведь 100% можно (как Кирху и "Большую Московскую"). 

Надеюсь, мы (одесситы) не допустим сноса. 
p.s. Встать на защиту можно, но... а дальше что? Они ведь просто ждут пока рухнет.

----------


## SaMoVar

Необходимо продумать несколько вещей. Главное - что именно мы хотим для Дома Руссова. Второе - каким способом этого можно добиться. Всё остальное придёт по ходу работы.

----------


## Киров

"...мы(одесситы) не допустим сноса."А кто вас уполномачивал писать от имени одесситов...может так как Вы думают тысяч 5,или даже 10...А вдруг он(дом) завтра рухнет и все вокруг будут винить власть в том,что вовремя не снесли.А лично мне нравятся какие то обновления(автомобили,женщины,дома...)Хватит в городе старья ещё на долгие годы.Проведите опрос среди людей и если так думают половина одесситов плюс один человек-вперёд на баррикады...Какая то ж демократия должна быть.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> "А кто вас уполномачивал писать от имени одесситов...может так как Вы думают тысяч 5,или даже 10...А вдруг он(дом) завтра рухнет и все вокруг будут винить власть в том,что вовремя не снесли.А лично мне нравятся какие то обновления(автомобили,женщины,дома...)Хватит в городе старья ещё на долгие годы.Проведите опрос среди людей и если так думают половина одесситов плюс один человек-вперёд на баррикады...Какая то ж демократия должна быть.


 55 лет и родился в Одессе? Сомневаюсь.... Дважды.

----------


## SaMoVar

Дело в том, что власти клятвенно обещали законсервировать и в скором времени начать реставрационные работы. 2 года там палец о палец не ударено. Кто за это отвечать будет?

----------


## Семирек

> "...мы(одесситы) не допустим сноса."А кто вас уполномачивал писать от имени одесситов...может так как Вы думают тысяч 5,или даже 10...А вдруг он(дом) завтра рухнет и все вокруг будут винить власть в том,что вовремя не снесли.А лично мне нравятся какие то обновления(автомобили,женщины,дома...)Хватит в городе старья ещё на долгие годы.


 Дом Руссова - это не просто старый дом - можно сказать, что это один из символов старой, дореволюционной Одессы. Никто не против нового строительства в новых районах, но это не значит, что надо уничтожать такие шедевры архитекуры! Это примерно тоже, если в Петербурге снести Мариинский театр, или в Париже Эйфелеву башню, или в Киеве дом Городецкого.

----------


## kravshik

http://vk.com/progulka_tram







Единомышленники, хочу напомнить, что в следующее воскресенье, 14.07.2013 г. состоится транспортное мероприятие — прогулка на ретро вагонах, приуроченая к 120-летию открытия второй линии парового трамвая в июле 1893 года.

Участие бесплатно!

Начало: 14 июля, воскресенье, в 11:00 возле здания КП "ОГЭТ", ул. Водопроводная, 1.
Программа мероприятия
10:00–10:30 — посещение музея истории КП «Одесгорэлектротранс».
10:30 — отправление от конечной станции «Железнодорожный вокзал».
17:00 — окончание поездки на станции «Железнодорожный вокзал».

Подвижной состав поездки: КТМ-1 № 355, 1952 года выпуска, установлена вторая кабина, работал буксиром с номером 312 и прогулочный МТВ-82 № 914, 1954 года выпуска, экскурсионно-прогулочный, стилизован под открытый «Пульман».

Маршрут движения:
Конечная станция «Железнодорожный вокзал» — улица Новощепной ряд — Преображенская улица — Софиевская улица — Херсонский сквер — Хаджибейская дорога — конечная станция «Хаджибейский лиман» — Хаджибейская дорога — Херсонский сквер — Балковская улица — Слободское кольцо — Градоначальницкая улица — Нежинская улица — Тираспольская площадь — Тираспольская улица — Старопортофранковская улица — улица Адмирала Лазарева — конечная станция «Алексеевская площадь» — улица Адмирала Лазарева — улица Новощепной ряд — Водопроводная улица — Ближние Мельницы — Рекордная улица — улица Ицхака Рабина — конечная станция «Ицхака Рабина» — возврат к конечной станции «Железнодорожный вокзал».

----------


## Скрытик

> 55 лет и родился в Одессе? Сомневаюсь.... Дважды.


 Неважно где родился, важно как относишься к Одессе.

----------


## Dramteatr

> В скором времени состоится снос Дома Руссова. Инфа достаточно надёжная. О том, что будет на его месте мне пока неизвестно. Роем инфу.


   Тарпан построит нечто уежищное типа Европы на Дерибасовской.

 Кстати, в Киеве строили новые дома со "старыми" фасадами.
  Ведь нет никакой проблемы клонировать фасад.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Кстати, в Киеве строили новые дома со "старыми" фасадами.


 И в Днепропетровске. Но именно сохранив настоящую стену.

----------


## Antique

> Кстати, в Киеве строили новые дома со "старыми" фасадами.


 В наше время разве что для галочки. И это единицы среди десятков ежегодно сносимых зданий. Очень показательна мещанщина с сохранением фасада напротив костёла на Большой Васильковской.

----------


## Скрытик

> В наше время разве что для галочки. И это единицы среди десятков ежегодно сносимых зданий. Очень показательна мещанщина с сохранением фасада напротив костёла на Большой Васильковской.


  Увы, с домом Руссова это уже нереально - они сделали все, что бы снести его  
Хуже всего, если снесут и оставят пустырь, как со Спартаком сделали. Денег на масштабное строительство у него сегодня нет.

----------


## translator

*Одесса. Часть 13* 

*( прошлые выпуски )* 


*( Читать дальше... )*

----------


## BIGBIG

В третьей четверти ХIХ столетия Одесса становится довольно крупным центром переработки табака: во второй половине 1880-х число табачных фабрик превысило полтора десятка. Только производство Н. П. Ваховского выделывало ежегодно 10 тысяч пудов табаку и около 30 млн. папирос. Одновременно здесь, скажем, функционировало Товарищество южно-русской табачной фабрики «Осман», «специально приготовлявшее лучшие сорта турецкого табаку и папирос из отборнейших турецких и туземных табаков».
   Одесские табаки и табачные изделия — сегодня это может показаться невероятным! — экспортировались во многие европейские страны, получали золотые медали на престижных выставках, например, в 1889 году в Париже. Представьте себе парижанок, дымящих «Сальве»!

----------


## Гидрант

Если не ошибаюсь, реклама Сальве в те годы звучала примерно так: "Слава уходит, как дым, деньги уходят, как дым, годы уходят, как дым. Ничто в этом мире не вечно, кроме дыма папирос Сальве" (с)

ПС. Минздрава в те годы еще не было и поэтому в конце рекламы о вреде курения он не предупреждал  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> во второй половине 1880-х число табачных фабрик превысило полтора десятка.


 Все эти фабрики после 1905 года растаяли как дым.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> ... на днях, работая со справочниками 30-х годов, обнаружила такую информацию: 
>  1930 р ,,Вся Одеса,, путеводитель по мисту в разделе Памятники под №2 - Памятник 3-му Интернационалу работы Гриншпуна (это понятно - бывшая Александровская колонна), а вот под №8 - за парком Шевченко на територii фортеци - Памятник 77 воякам-караiмам що померли вiд ран, одержаних у боях бiля Альми ... Вопрос - что это был за памятник и гдеон примерно находился, потому что в справочниках более позднего времени он не упоминается ...может кто-то что-то знает ...


  Знаю точно - так изуродовали смаысл и содержание памятника, установленного на Чумном (карантинном) кладбище 77-ти воинам - первым защитникам Севастополя в "Крымской" войне, в Альминском сражении, умершим от ран в Одесском карантине. Памятник установлен заботами и средствами общества караимов, о чём и было обозначено на памятнике.

----------


## SaMoVar

Внимание! Даю полезную информацию.
Если вам известны факторы, которые приводят к разрушению, памятники архитектуры местного значения, можете обращаться в ОО "Сохраним Одессу сами". Многие наши камрады получили корочки общественных инспекторов Управления по вопросам охраны объектов культурного наследия. С корочками у нас появились полномочия, которые позволят наказывать нарушителей, действия которых приводят к разрушению памятников, либо выбивать финансирование на ремонт разрушающихся зданий. Проба сил будет по двум объектам на Кузнечной.
1. Дом Вольфа , 190-1903 г.арх. Я.М. Пономаренко  ул.Кузнечная, 54. № 580, от. 27.12.1991г. (656). Охранного знака на здании нет.
2.Баня Исааковича, 1902 г.арх. С.А. Ландесман, ул .Кузнечная, 57. № 580, от 27.12. 1991 г. (657). Охранный знак имеется, но почему-то на здании под № 55.
Результаты будут 11 числа - отпишусь обязательно.

----------


## Antique

> Внимание! Даю полезную информацию.
> Если вам известны факторы, которые приводят к разрушению, памятники архитектуры местного значения, можете обращаться в ОО "Сохраним Одессу сами". Многие наши камрады получили корочки общественных инспекторов Управления по вопросам охраны объектов культурного наследия. С корочками у нас появились полномочия, которые позволят наказывать нарушителей, действия которых приводят к разрушению памятников, либо выбивать финансирование на ремонт разрушающихся зданий. Проба сил будет по двум объектам на Кузнечной.
> 1. Дом Вольфа , 190-1903 г.арх. Я.М. Пономаренко  ул.Кузнечная, 54. № 580, от. 27.12.1991г. (656). Охранного знака на здании нет.
> 2.Баня Исааковича, 1902 г.арх. С.А. Ландесман, ул .Кузнечная, 57. № 580, от 27.12. 1991 г. (657). Охранный знак имеется, но почему-то на здании под № 55.
> Результаты будут 11 числа - отпишусь обязательно.


 А что касается памятников истории? Особняк Клименко на Итальянском бульваре, 9 уничтожен с особым цинизмом. Основа здания осталась, но оно полностью утратило аутентичный облик.

----------


## SaMoVar

Готов к получению информации. Можно в личку конкретней - будем работать. Мы пока в городской структуре - официально только памятниками местного значения можем заниматься. Даже дом Потоцкого на Приморском вне компетенции (что не мешает рубить по нему по личной инициативе).

----------


## Ричар

> 55 лет и родился в Одессе? Сомневаюсь.... Дважды.


 Вот мне всё таки интересно кто довёл Дом Руссова до такого состояния? Приезжие или все таки одесситы?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вот мне всё таки интересно кто довёл Дом Руссова до такого состояния? Приезжие или все таки одесситы?


 Руслан Тарпан при согласии городских властей.

----------


## Ричар

> Руслан Тарпан при согласии городских властей.


  До Тарпана дом уже был в ужасном состоянии.К нему последних минимум 50 лет не прикасалась рука ремонтника или рествратора

----------


## SaMoVar

В парке Шевченко находился памятник раненым в Альминском сражении и погибшим в Карантине. Уже подсказали))) Есть картинка памятника.
Там же были могилы погибших нижних чинов с "Тигра". Ну и кладбища два ещё было. Информация есть - ищите.
[IMG]http://*************/uploads/2012/04/13349244031360.jpg[/IMG]
Нашёл такое фото только. Где-то был у меня оригинал от Калугина. Это его тема.

----------


## Antique

> До Тарпана дом уже был в ужасном состоянии.К нему последних минимум 50 лет не прикасалась рука ремонтника или рествратора


 Некие лица ускорили процесс разрушения, а выгодно это известно кому.

Схема стандартна и отработана во многих городах Украины. Сначала расселение, а затем работу выполняют неизвестные, как то: разрушение окон и кровли,  чтобы ничто не мешало воде и ветру разрушать здание; устройство пожаров для быстрейшего избавления.

Многие застройщики используя данные методы успешно расчистили участки от памятников архитектуры.

Ах да, ещё можно объявить дом аварийным и быстро его разобрать (избавиться от улик).

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Неважно где родился, важно как относишься к Одессе.


 Конечно... Встречал много людей, которые возомнили что они лучше других, только потому что они одесситы.
Я вот например родился в Одессе, но с уважением отношусь к неодесситам и приезжим.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Я тоже отношусь с уважением к тем, кто его заслуживает.

А вообще, да --- Я возомнительный. К неоодесситам часто отношусь без уважения. Вчера, ожидая отправления маршрутки с Соборки, сделал пару снимков дома Руссова. Подошёл маршрутчик с кофэ и спросил зачем Я фотографирую эту рухлядь. Его дети наверное родятся в Одессе. Он каждый день по сто раз находится в метре от Дерибасовской и памятника Воронцову... А шо то за пам'ятнык?

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот мне всё таки интересно кто довёл Дом Руссова до такого состояния? Приезжие или все таки одесситы?


 Вопрос по меньшей мере странный. Как Вы думаете, Ришелье, Маразли (список можете сколь угодно продолжить) одесситы? В Одессе при советской власти рулили одесситы?

----------


## Antique

> А вообще, да --- Я возомнительный. К неоодесситам часто отношусь без уважения. Вчера, ожидая отправления маршрутки с Соборки, сделал пару снимков дома Русова. Подошёл маршрутчик с кофэ и спросил зачем Я фотографирую эту рухлядь. Его дети наверное родятся в Одессе. Он каждый день по сто раз находится в метре от Дерибасовской и памятника Воронцову... А шо то за пам'ятнык?


 Это просто водитель маршрутки, откуда бы он не был. Не стоит делить на своих и чужих, уровень культуры равномерно распространяется на всю сообщность.

Ценность зданий понимают немногие, но не всем воспитание позволяет воздержаться от расспросов.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Я не хочу продолжать эту тему. Вижу, некоторых зацепило моё : "Не верю... Дважды". 

Для меня и камни на мостовой родные. Зачем Я должен это кому-то объяснять?

----------


## Скрытик

> Я тоже отношусь с уважением к тем, кто его заслуживает.
> 
> А вообще, да --- Я возомнительный. К неоодесситам часто отношусь без уважения. Вчера, ожидая отправления маршрутки с Соборки, сделал пару снимков дома Русова. Подошёл маршрутчик с кофэ и спросил зачем Я фотографирую эту рухлядь. Его дети наверное родятся в Одессе. Он каждый день по сто раз находится в метре от Дерибасовской и памятника Воронцову... А шо то за пам'ятнык?


  А я вижу ежедневно быдлоту и наркош, с длинной одесской родословной, ну и что? Нельзя по признаку рождения определять ху из ху. Я тоже родился не в Одессе, но люблю ее наверное уже больше, чем свой родной городок. 
Спор бессмысленный и тупиковый.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Слушайте, а что можно было сказать человеку (55), чтобы не начался этот "бессмысленный  и тупиковый спор"? (Это уже спор?)

----------


## brassl

Тут мне кажется играет роль не место рождения, а уровень общего образования и культуры, я родился в Одессе, но как то мало представляю себя в роли разрушителя старых домов Львова, Питера и т.д. (даже за деньги  :smileflag: ) Это же история, а место рождения, в этом случае - дело второе.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Некие лица ускорили процесс разрушения, а выгодно это известно кому.
> 
> Схема стандартна и отработана во многих городах Украины. Сначала расселение, а затем работу выполняют неизвестные, как то: разрушение окон и кровли,  чтобы ничто не мешало воде и ветру разрушать здание; устройство пожаров для быстрейшего избавления.
> 
> Многие застройщики используя данные методы успешно расчистили участки от памятников архитектуры.
> 
> Ах да, ещё можно объявить дом аварийным и быстро его разобрать (избавиться от улик).


 Красивое здание, жалко конечно... Хотя бы на фотоснимках оно останется если все таки снесут. 
А вообще, уничтожение дома Руссова это "плевок" в душу нашего города, в талант людей которые трудились и создавали эту красоту, как бы резко это не звучало...

----------


## Семирек

> Я тоже отношусь с уважением к тем, кто его заслуживает.
> 
> А вообще, да --- Я возомнительный. К неоодесситам часто отношусь без уважения. Вчера, ожидая отправления маршрутки с Соборки, сделал пару снимков дома Русова. Подошёл маршрутчик с кофэ и спросил зачем Я фотографирую эту рухлядь. Его дети наверное родятся в Одессе. Он каждый день по сто раз находится в метре от Дерибасовской и памятника Воронцову... А шо то за пам'ятнык?


 А чему тут удивляться? Типичный рагуль-гастарбайтер с какой-нибудь зачуханной Коломыи. Ненавидит все русское и поэтому ему, что дом Руссова, что памятник Ришелье или Воронцову до лампочки. Зато дети его точно будут "одесситы", чи "одэсыты", чи "одэсцы", як Фарион казала...

----------


## Буджак

> Как Вы думаете, Ришелье, Маразли (список можете сколь угодно продолжить) одесситы?


 Вне всякого сомнения. Как раз они таки-да одесситы!

----------


## Antique

> с какой-нибудь зачуханной Коломыи.


 Ну да, ну да. Одессе до Коломии в отношении сохранения культурного наследия ещё очень и очень далеко. Посмотрите лучше на зачуханный Восток, что маленькие города, что большие  - всё в перестройках, фасады сыпятся. Хороши "любители России". Нет, мне не хотелось называть Восток зачуханным, но противопоставление того требовало.



Ваше суждение очень надуманное. Негативные процессы касающиеся сохранения культурного наследия не носят национальной окраски. Те, кто разрушает и портит здание меньше всего думают о том, что оно принадлежало захватчикам или благодетелям. Этих людей не интересует прошлое, а только сегодняшний день.

----------


## malyutka_e

> В парке Шевченко находился памятник раненым в Альминском сражении и погибшим в Карантине. Уже подсказали))) Есть картинка памятника.
> Там же были могилы погибших нижних чинов с "Тигра". Ну и кладбища два ещё было. Информация есть - ищите.
> [IMG]http://*************/uploads/2012/04/13349244031360.jpg[/IMG]
> Нашёл такое фото только. Где-то был у меня оригинал от Калугина. Это его тема.


 На этом эскизе написано: "русских воинов", и на нем православный крест.  Причем тут караимы, погибшие в Крымскую войну? У них был свой памятник, не похожий на этот.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Так, побаловался вчера по дороге домой. Интересно было наблюдать через экранчик (угол обзора радиальный [отличается от восприятия глазами]). Если это помешает в теме (или покажется скучным) --- без вопросов удалю.

----------


## Vitali P

На Delkampe нашел, румынский юзер выложил 5 любительских фотографий правда не очень хорошего качества;

----------


## Коннект 002

> А чему тут удивляться? Типичный рагуль-гастарбайтер с какой-нибудь зачуханной Коломыи. Ненавидит все русское и поэтому ему, что дом Руссова, что памятник Ришелье или Воронцову до лампочки. Зато дети его точно будут "одесситы", чи "одэсыты", чи "одэсцы", як Фарион казала...


 Наивному селянину до любителей  "всяга русскага", которые доводят памятники архитектуры до пожара и последующего сноса,  опускаться ещё и опускаться

----------


## Antique

> На Delkampe нашел, румынский юзер выложил 5 любительских фотографий правда не очень хорошего качества;


 Только на счёт первой фотографии большие сомнения. Не было у нас такого мега-строения.

----------


## Trs

Похоже на театр в Ростове.

----------


## Antique

> Похоже на театр в Ростове.


 О, спасибо, похоже, что таки он - не знал об этом шедевре.

----------


## Скрытик

А я подумал строительство Музкомедии.

----------


## Vitali P

> Только на счёт первой фотографии большие сомнения. Не было у нас такого мега-строения.


  А что за место на четвёртой фотографии? Не могу узнать. Похоже что фотографии времён румынской оккупации.

----------


## Antique

> А что за место на четвёртой фотографии? Не могу узнать. Похоже что фотографии времён румынской оккупации.


 Пантелеймоновская, место съёмки у бывшего здания суда (управление ОЖД). Слева виден кусочек Афонского пантелеймоновского подворья, впереди Земская управа. Так что кроме оперного театра все фотографии сделаны в одной местности.

----------


## Damage

Действительно,очень жалко дом Руссова

----------


## malyutka_e

> Действительно,очень жалко дом Руссова


 В 70-е годы XIX века его вообще не было. А на месте дома Либмана стояла гауптвахта!

----------


## Семирек

> В 70-е годы XIX века его вообще не было. А на месте дома Либмана стояла гауптвахта!


 А до 1887 года и здания Оперного не было. Так что теперь?

----------


## Antique

> В 70-е годы XIX века его вообще не было. А на месте дома Либмана стояла гауптвахта!


 Миллион лет назад человека не было.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Милион лет назад человека не было.


 А Вы знаете, что человечество гораздо старше, чем это принято считать. Вы видели найденные окаменелые следы человека и динозавра, живших одновременно? Происхождение человека и возраст человечества до сих пор загадка для ученых всего мира.

----------


## malyutka_e

Тем, кто не читал про историю Одесского военного округа: http://*************/statji/odesskiy_v...aniya_878.html

----------


## Serho

А где сегодня эта красота? фото 1890 года. Крыши с земляным покрытием - тема, которая бурно обсуждалась и сохранилась в отчетах ОО ИРТО.   В городе к 1895 году их были уже десятки.

----------


## Коннект 002

> А Вы знаете, что человечество гораздо старше, чем это принято считать. Вы видели найденные окаменелые *следы человека и динозавра, живших одновременно*? Происхождение человека и возраст человечества до сих пор загадка для ученых всего мира.


 Вы шутите или серьёзно?Такое только в фантастических фильмах показывают

----------


## Antique

> А где сегодня эта красота? фото 1890 года. Крыши с земляным покрытием - тема, которая бурно обсуждалась и сохранилась в отчетах ОО ИРТО.   В городе к 1895 году их были уже десятки.


 Этот дом уже встречался на фотографиях, но не в таком качестве. Насколько я помню этот дом переделали для Синадино, а сейчас на его месте многоэтажка отдалённо напоминающая тот дом. Номер по Маразлиевской кажется 32.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Этот дом уже встречался на фотографиях, но не в таком качестве. Насколько я помню этот дом переделали для Синадино, а сейчас на его месте многоэтажка отдажённо напоминающая тот дом. Номер по Маразлиевской кажется 32.


 Что то не видно хорошего качества.  Бывает и лучше... А Шевченко смотрит на него мрачным взором, вспоминая то, что было на этом месте раньше. Все таки, Бернардацци - это не Повстанюки, все вместе взятые :smileflag: 
Вот деталь этого эдания.

----------


## Antique

> Все таки, Бернардацци лучше, чем все Повстанюки, вместе взятые


 В списке Памятников и у В.А. Пилявского указан Ю.М. Дмитренко. Хотя мне кажется в каком-то источнике был упомянут Бернардацци.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вы шутите или серьёзно?Такое только в фантастических фильмах показывают


  Вы просто отстали от жизни. Наверно последнее, что Вы видеои на эту тему - дурацкий фильм "1 000 000 лет до нашей" эры с Ракел Вэлч в главной роли. Конечно, если возраст позволяет :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> В списке Памятников и у В.А. Пилявского указан Ю.М. Дмитренко. Хотя мне кажется в каком-то источнике был упомянут Бернардацци.


  Я имею в виду последнюю переделку этого здания.

----------


## Antique

> Я имею в виду последнюю переделку этого здания.


 Какую? Я не в курсе.

----------


## Буджак

> А Вы знаете, что человечество гораздо старше, чем это принято считать. Вы видели найденные окаменелые следы человека и динозавра, живших одновременно? Происхождение человека и возраст человечества до сих пор загадка для ученых всего мира.


 Сахенантроп (7 млн. лет назад) был самой древней находкой из гоменид, найден возле озера Чад. И до человека ему было далеко... Динозавры вымерли в конце Мелового периода, то есть 650 млн. лет назад. Так что даже древнейший предок человека и шимпанзе не мог соседствовать с динозаврами. А до 7 миллионов лет не было ни одной находки, чей череп бы крепился к позвоночнику снизу, а не сбоку, то есть не был прямоходящим. Впрочем, и мы можем считать себя современниками динозавров, так как крокодилы, аллигаторы и комодские вараны живут и сейчас... Впрочем, в каждой науке есть падкие до сенсаций ученые. В их открытия можно только верить, впрочем, с наукой это не имеет ничего общего. А к истории Одессы ни гоминиды, ни динозавры не имеют никакого отношения...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Какую? Я не в курсе.


 Его потом перестроил Бернардацци. В 90-е его развалили и вместо него Повстанюк построил по его "мотивам".

----------


## mlch

> Его потом перестроил Бернардацци. В 90-е его развалили и вместо него Повстанюк построил по его "мотивам".


  Как мне помнится - его развалили в конце 70-х или начале 80-х. И на его месте долго был пустырь. Нынешнее здание было построено только во второй половине 90-х.

----------


## Буджак

В конце 70-х, насколько я помню... Там долго был пустырь, а потом строили на моих глазах, я живу там недалеко. Справедливости ради, это далеко не самое худшее, что построили за последнюю четверть века. Знакомый из Минска пару лет назад приезжал в гости, сказал, что это здание, наверное, очень старинное... Я долго ржал.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Так, побаловался вчера по дороге домой. Интересно было наблюдать через экранчик (угол обзора радиальный [отличается от восприятия глазами]). Если это помешает в теме (или покажется скучным) --- без вопросов удалю.


 Да, интересно видеть как НЕ изменилась Одесса за последние 10 лет. Хорошее видео, спасибо.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Вот мне всё таки интересно кто довёл Дом Руссова до такого состояния? Приезжие или все таки одесситы?


 А еще виноваты архитекторы советской эпохи, которые позволили разгородить квартиры предназначенные для одной семьи, а затем вселить туда десять семей, предварительно понатыкав туалетов посреди комнат, там где им не место. Вот из-за этих всех текущих вниз по стенам отходов Дом Руссова начал давать трещины и разрушаться еще в советские времена.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Руслан Тарпан при согласии городских властей.


 При негласном согласии  :smileflag: . Или они уже могут позволить себе гласное согласие на разрушение памятников архитектуры?

----------


## Скрытик

> При негласном согласии . Или они уже могут позволить себе гласное согласие на разрушение памятников архитектуры?


  Могут. Если они запросто выводят такие дома из памятников архитектуры, то это и есть явное согласие. таких примеров уже, увы, десятки

----------


## фауст

> А еще виноваты архитекторы советской эпохи, которые позволили разгородить квартиры предназначенные для одной семьи, а затем вселить туда десять семей, предварительно понатыкав туалетов посреди комнат, там где им не место. Вот из-за этих всех текущих вниз по стенам отходов Дом Руссова начал давать трещины и разрушаться еще в советские времена.


  В те годы когда появились коммуналки, мнение архитекторов никто не спрашивал.
 Старое поколение было расстреляно или эмигрировало.
Новое ещё не подросло.

Главное- "чтобы паркет в печке не жгли."

----------


## Antique

> А еще виноваты архитекторы советской эпохи, которые позволили разгородить квартиры предназначенные для одной семьи, а затем вселить туда десять семей, предварительно понатыкав туалетов посреди комнат, там где им не место.


 Виноват собственник зданий, который заказал это - РКП(б).

----------


## Jorjic

> А еще виноваты архитекторы советской эпохи, которые позволили разгородить квартиры предназначенные для одной семьи, а затем вселить туда десять семей, предварительно понатыкав туалетов посреди комнат, там где им не место. Вот из-за этих всех текущих вниз по стенам отходов Дом Руссова начал давать трещины и разрушаться еще в советские времена.


 Ну и отлично! Виновные обнаружены. Наказать, конечно, не удастся, но это ж не главное. Главное - разоблачить и возглавить борьбу за (или против).

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну и отлично! Виновные обнаружены. Наказать, конечно, не удастся, но это ж не главное. Главное - разоблачить и возглавить борьбу за (или против).


  В точку! :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Хочу обратить внимание на здание на Чайковского, 10 где в последнее время просто кипят строительные работы:

Конечно мансарда отвратительно, но насколько можно судить по выполненным фасадным работам главный фасад будет воссоздан достаточно точно. А с балконами беда, на фотографии места под них не предусмотрено - критическое упущение, там же такие красивые ограды да и на самом деле они вносили разнообразие.





Также нужно заметить, что здание на Чайковского, 4 перекошено и сыпется. В лучшем случае его ожидает воссоздание, в худшем снос. А жалко, наверное его ещё модно спасти и избежать надстроек создания копии или сноса.

----------


## VicTur

> Виноват собственник зданий, который заказал это - РКП(б).


 Спасибо РКП(б). Вот, значит, благодаря кому я вырос в старой квартире красивого дома в сердце Одессы, а не в новостройке на окраине.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Спасибо РКП(б). Вот, значит, благодаря кому я вырос в старой квартире красивого дома в сердце Одессы, а не в коммуналке на окраине.


 У нас центр города кишит коммуналками, кстати, благодаря любимым Вами коммунякам. А что на окраинах? Молдаванка, Пересыпь и т. д. Там в основном одно-двух-этажные домики. Откуда там коммуналки? У меня есть много знакомых, которые живут в этих районах и все в отдельных квартирах, как ни странно.

----------


## Kamin

По дому Руссова могу много рассказать, как человек 50 лет жизни которого связанны с этим домом. Одно могу сказать коротко, туалеты в коммунах были в тех местах, что и у хозяев до революции. А вот то, что система постоянно текла в подвал это я я знаю. При 20-30 жильцах один горшок и один кран на всех! "Сказка!" об этом можно только в "восторгом " вспоминать.

----------


## Киров

А у нас вообще был туалет во дворе и кран там же,а потом все себе провели воду, потом и туалеты в квартирах поделали,а потом и АГВ...Если сосед переселялся,по быстрому прорубали в его квартиру ход...помню у нас вместо одной комнаты,как то по утру стало три...весёлое было время-главное зевать не надо было...Ну течь вам надо было устранить,что бы система не текла.Собрать по пятёрику и дать слесарю...культура ж какая то должна быть...наверно вам  ещё и воняло не кисло...

----------


## Семирек

> Хочу обратить внимание на здание на Чайковского, 10 где в последнее время просто кипят строительные работы:
> 
> Конечно мансарда отвратительно, но насколько можно судить по выполненным фасадным работам главный фасад будет воссоздан достаточно точно.


 Мансарда - это точно отвратительно и абсолютно нетипично для Одессы. Все-таки это не Париж и не Буэнос-Айрес. К сожалению такой стиль "реставрации" исторических зданий сейчас популярен везде.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Хочу обратить внимание на здание на Чайковского, 10 где в последнее время просто кипят строительные работы:


  т.е. у оригинала были балконы?
А фото оригинала есть, а то на одессастори не вижу http://odessastory.info/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=151

----------


## VicTur

> У нас центр города кишит коммуналками, кстати, благодаря любимым Вами коммунякам. А что на окраинах? Молдаванка, Пересыпь и т. д. Там в основном одно-двух-этажные домики. Откуда там коммуналки? У меня есть много знакомых, которые живут в этих районах и все в отдельных квартирах, как ни странно.


 М-да... мне вредно писать комментарии среди ночи. Конечно же, я имел в виду не коммуналки, а новострои на окраинах.
А коммуналки были благом для многих — по сравнению с прежними жилищными условиями.

----------


## Семирек

> М-да... мне вредно писать комментарии среди ночи. Конечно же, я имел в виду не коммуналки, а новострои на окраинах.
> А коммуналки были благом для многих — по сравнению с прежними жилищными условиями.


 Это да - но во многом коммуналки создавались из приличных квартир в приличных домах, разделенных перегородками. Да просто "Собачье сердце" можно посмотреть - там тоже есть об этом.

P.S. Над аптекой Гаевского еще относительно недавно были коммуналки. А кто вспомнит через 30 лет про эту аптеку? ((

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Да просто "Собачье сердце" можно посмотреть - там тоже есть об этом.


 Прочитали мысль.

----------


## Семирек

> Прочитали мысль.


 Я могу только посочувствовать и все))

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Я могу только посочувствовать и все))


 Не понял... Или Вы меня...

----------


## inborz

> Мансарда - это точно отвратительно и абсолютно нетипично для Одессы. Все-таки это не Париж и не Буэнос-Айрес. К сожалению такой стиль "реставрации" исторических зданий сейчас популярен везде.


 Так уж нетипично? Екатерининская, Ришельевская - как раз там много мансард. Просто, когда лепится сейчас нечто, сливающееся с красивой башенкой на углу, как, например, на здании на углу Преображенской и Софиевской или на углу Екатерининской и Жуковского, не говоря уже об апофеозе гостиницы "Московской" - это кошмар.

----------


## Antique

> Мансарда - это точно отвратительно и абсолютно нетипично для Одессы. Все-таки это не Париж и не Буэнос-Айрес. К сожалению такой стиль "реставрации" исторических зданий сейчас популярен везде.


 Некоторая часть зданий таки имеет мансарды, но если они проектировались изначально, то декор фасада соответствовал мансарде, а если надстраивалась мансарда, то по необходимости фасад передекорировался. Ведь в исторических зданиях мансарда не является бесстилевым элементом и здания имевшие мансарду были выполнены в стиле французского ренесанса, барокко.  Из примеров - дома на Ришельевской / Дерибасовской, дома Либмана и Руссова, школа на Льва Толстого, 30.

Сейччас же господствует тенденция при которой сначала проектируется здание, а потом оно как ёлка обклеивается декором купленным на Малиновском рынке. При этом совершенно не учитываются пропорции. На мой взгляд к некоторым из вновь построенных зданий традиционный лепной декор совершенно неприменим.




> т.е. у оригинала были балконы?
> А фото оригинала есть, а то на одессастори не вижу http://odessastory.info/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=151


 Третья фотография справа (в выцветших зелёных тонах). А также достопочтенный Trs вовремя сделал несколько фотографий: http://www.odessastory.info/GALLERY/thumbnails.php?album=288

----------


## Antique

> Просто, когда лепится сейчас нечто, сливающееся с красивой башенкой на углу, как, например, на здании на углу Преображенской и Софиевской или на углу Екатерининской и Жуковского


 В данных примерах изначально существовали мансарды, но они были покрыты более подходящим материалом, в случае с Екатерининской ещё окна имели неброскую треугольную форму, а не то что сейчас:
http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=140&pid=7321#top_display_media
http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=66&pid=14093#top_display_media

----------


## феерический

А какие замечательные мансарды были по Успенской в самом конце, чуть не доходя до Дегтярной?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Гостеприимная Одесса встречает пассажиров в здании открытом солнцу и морю... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9lf4bhTAyk

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Кто может уточнить по каким адресам находились кафе Либмана и кафе Фанкони? И что сейчас на их месте и какой современный адрес?

----------


## anton20

Приветствую! Довелось побывать в Одессе - очень красивый город. Может он был раньше еще краше, я не знаю, но мне понравилось.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Еще один пивзавод?

"В 1883 году на собственной «даче» по Артиллерийскому переулку 1, там где сейчас на пр.Гагарина угол Сегедской находятся здания одесского округа, построил пивзавод почетный гражданин Иосиф Бродский...". 

*Завод Бродского проработал до 1924 года, а затем был законсервирован и снесен.*

http://www.menatwork.com.ua/index.php?menu=odessa&submenu=obeer

----------


## Скрытик

> Кто может уточнить по каким адресам находились кафе Либмана и кафе Фанкони? И что сейчас на их месте и какой современный адрес?


  Оба находились на Екатериненской угол Ланжероновской. Фанкони там где были кассы Аэрофлота, сейчас одноименное кафе Фанкони (Екатериненская 15). Либмана по диагонали от него, Екатериненская 12.

----------


## klerikal

> Оба находились на Екатериненской угол Ланжероновской. Фанкони там где были кассы Аэрофлота, сейчас одноименное кафе Фанкони (Екатериненская 15). Либмана по диагонали от него, Екатериненская 12.


 От Фанкони по диагонали кафе Робина. А Либмана - угол Преображенской - Садовой

----------


## Antique

> Кто может уточнить по каким адресам находились кафе Либмана и кафе Фанкони? И что сейчас на их месте и какой современный адрес?


 Кафе Либмана находилось в доме Либмана, на Садовой / Преображенской (смежное здание с домом А.П. Руссова). Скрытик перепутал кафе Либмана с кафе Робина, так как кафе Робина и Фанкони часто упоминают вместе. На месте оригинального кафе Фанкони была столовая, а сейчас кафе с одноимённым названием. На месте кафе Либмана ничего нет, в заведение вели двери в угловой части здания со скульптурными чугунными светильниками.

----------


## klerikal

В дневнике царя Николая ІІ за 1916 год была сделана запись:
"10-го мая. Вторник. Встал в 9 час. Погода была отличная. В 10 1/4 отправились на смотр за лагерь на т. н. стрелковое поле. Участвовали: бригада 117 пех. дивизии - 465-й Уржумский и 466-й Малмыжский полки, три пех. полка 1-й Сербской добров. дивизии, 113-я арт. бригада и Черноморский конный п. Войска представились отлично, люди молодцами и лошади тоже хороши. С сербами здоровался и благодарил их и они отвечали по-сербски! На возвратном пути, против вокзала город устроил новый сад, в кот. мы посадили по дереву. Затем осмотрел всех предметов выделываемых Воен. промышл. комитетом здесь в Одессе. Завтракали поздно. В 3 часа поехали за город к морю. Осмотрели место производства йода и посетили Куяльницкий лиман для лечения нижн. чин. и Хаджибейский лим. для офицеров - под покровительством Аликс. Все хорошо устроено и окружено прелестными садами, кот. все в цвету. Вернулись через весь город в поезд в 6 час. Читал первые бумаги, пришедшие сюда. После обеда на станции собрались провожающие, также и дамы. В 9 час. уехали из радушной Одессы. Все залегли спать рано".
О каком новом саде против вокзала идет речь? Куликово поле или Сенная площадь? И есть ли какие данные, в каком именно месте царская семья посадила по дереву? Может они и сейчас еще растут...

----------


## Antique

> Еще один пивзавод?


 В 1913 году упоминается восемь пивзаводов. Просто заводы Санценбахера и Кемпе были наиболее известными.

----------


## Скрытик

> От Фанкони по диагонали кафе Робина. А Либмана - угол Преображенской - Садовой


  Точно, сорри.

----------


## inborz

> На месте оригинального кафе Фанкони была столовая, .


 кассы Аэрофлота

----------


## феерический

> В дневнике царя Николая ІІ за 1916 год была сделана запись:
> "10-го мая. Вторник. Встал в 9 час. Погода была отличная. В 10 1/4 отправились на смотр за лагерь на т. н. стрелковое поле. Участвовали: бригада 117 пех. дивизии - 465-й Уржумский и 466-й Малмыжский полки, три пех. полка 1-й Сербской добров. дивизии, 113-я арт. бригада и Черноморский конный п. Войска представились отлично, люди молодцами и лошади тоже хороши. С сербами здоровался и благодарил их и они отвечали по-сербски! На возвратном пути, против вокзала город устроил новый сад, в кот. мы посадили по дереву. Затем осмотрел всех предметов выделываемых Воен. промышл. комитетом здесь в Одессе. Завтракали поздно. В 3 часа поехали за город к морю. Осмотрели место производства йода и посетили Куяльницкий лиман для лечения нижн. чин. и Хаджибейский лим. для офицеров - под покровительством Аликс. Все хорошо устроено и окружено прелестными садами, кот. все в цвету. Вернулись через весь город в поезд в 6 час. Читал первые бумаги, пришедшие сюда. После обеда на станции собрались провожающие, также и дамы. В 9 час. уехали из радушной Одессы. Все залегли спать рано".
> О каком новом саде против вокзала идет речь? Куликово поле или Сенная площадь? И есть ли какие данные, в каком именно месте царская семья посадила по дереву? Может они и сейчас еще растут...


 Надо еще понимать, на какой вокзал они приехали. На улице Приморской есть сохранившиеся здания старого вокзала, куда также приезжала царская семья.

----------


## Jorjic

> ...На месте кафе Либмана ничего нет, в заведение вели двери в угловой части здания со скульптурными чугунными светильниками.


 В советское время (во всяком сучае после войны) там была сберкасса.

----------


## Jorjic

> кассы Аэрофлота


 До касс аэрофлота еще был магазин "Химтовары". А до этого, вполне возможно, что и столовая.

----------


## Antique

> кассы Аэрофлота


 кассы тоже, но не одновременно.




> До касс аэрофлота еще был магазин "Химтовары". А до этого, вполне возможно, что и столовая.


 Столовая была устроена непосредственно после Октябрьской революции и возможно продержалась всё межвоенное время.

----------


## OMF

> кассы тоже, но не одновременно.
> 
> 
> Столовая была устроена непосредственно после Октябрьской революции и возможно продержалась всё межвоенное время.


 Столовая №68 описана в "Золотом Теленке". Стыдно...

----------


## exse



----------


## malyutka_e

Здесь видно, где было кафе Фанкони.
А здесь тоже о нем: http://irinaodessa.livejournal.com/117950.html

----------


## malyutka_e

*Цитата:* _Количество эмигрантов из России, введенных в научные тексты, растет, в числе прочего, по мере изучения их захоронений в зарубежье. Публикация М.Талалая об "Английском" кладбище во Флоренции рассказывает о многих необычных судьбах бывших российских подданных. Собирая материал о русских евреях в Италии, мы нашли в этом списке видного педагога Елену Львовну Компаретти (урожд. Рафалович; 1842, Одесса, - 1918, Флоренция), супругу пизанского филолога Д.Компаретти, дочь банкира Л.А.Рафаловича и Е.Я.Поляковой, а также тетю Елены Львовны - Любовь Самойловну Рафалович (1825, Одесса, - 1883, Флоренция), которая была похоронена на кладбище "Аллори"._

----------


## Скрытик

> В советское время (во всяком сучае после войны) там была сберкасса.


  При чем центральная г.Одессы  :smileflag:  В начале 90х закрылась.

----------


## Kamin

А какие там были входные двери с травленным рисунком. Когда помещение заняла фирма Ксерокс двери пропали!  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Фирма Петракс, которая торговала Ксероксами  :smileflag:

----------


## klerikal

> Надо еще понимать, на какой вокзал они приехали. На улице Приморской есть сохранившиеся здания старого вокзала, куда также приезжала царская семья.


  К 1916 году склоны на Приморской улице были благоустроены: Детский парк и другие скверы...

----------


## Antique

> Надо еще понимать, на какой вокзал они приехали. На улице Приморской есть сохранившиеся здания старого вокзала, куда также приезжала царская семья.


 Не думаю, что в данном случае возможно упоминание каких-то других вокзалов кроме главного.

----------


## heffalump1974

> Не думаю, что в данном случае возможно упоминание каких-то других вокзалов кроме главного.


 Вот того же самого "с другой стороны объектива"



> Левый боковой фасад имеет в центре помещения и подъезд для прибывающих пассажиров; ближе юридический отдел и выдача денег по наложенным платежам; за подъездом - роскошное закрытое для публики) помещение, предназначенное для Особ Царской Фамилии...


 и



> Посещение 10—11 мая 1916 года
> Императорский поезд прибыл на станцию Одесса-Главная в 4 1/2 часа пополудни. Царя и всё семейство сопровождала большая свита военных, включая командующего армиями Юго-Западного фронта генерала от кавалерии А. А. Брусилов. Встреча проходила по обычному протоколу — на перроне поезд встречали многочисленные депутации и городские сановники. Городской голова Б. А. Пеликан поднёс государю хлеб-соль.
> 
> Затем вся семья вышла на Вокзальную площадь и, под приветственные крики многотысячной толпы, разместились в двух автомобилях — царь и наследник в одном, царица с дочерьми — в другом. Через специально сооружённую над Пушкинской улицей триумфальную арку кортеж в 6 1/2 часа вечера проследовал в Кафедральный собор. После краткой молитвы семья проследовала по Дерибасовской и Екатерининской улицам на Николаевский бульвар, для посещения «Елизаветинских мастерских», в которых шили военную форму. После возвращения на вокзал в вагоне-салоне был дан обед, на который были приглашены военное командование и высшие чины гражданской администрации.
> 
> На следующее утро был произведён смотр пехотным, кавалерийским и артиллерийским частям на Стрельбищном поле. На место смотра Николай с детьми проследовал по Водопроводной улице. *По возвращению в город Николай посетил площадь Куликово поле, на котором, по замыслу городских властей, должен был быть заложен «Сквер Имени Государя Императора Николая II»*. Городской голова Б. А. Пеликан выступил с речью, в которой пригласил государя, государыню и их детей заложить основание сквера, высадив молодые деревца различных пород, что и было сделано. На поле были выстроены ученики одесских гимназий, воспитанники приютов, юнкера и кадеты, студенты Новороссийского университета.
> 
> Вернувшись на вокзал, посетив открытую там выставку «военно-промышленного комитета» и дав завтрак в вагоне-салоне, царская семья в 3 часа дня отправилась на Куяльницкий лиман, где в грязелечебницах были устроены лазареты для лечения раненых воинов. После посещения Куяльницкого лимана государь с семьёй проследовал в устроенную на Хаджибейском лимане лечебницу «Имени Александры Фёдоровны», где, по просьбе раненых и сестёр милосердия снялись в общей фотографической группе. Отбыв с Хаджибейского лимана в 6 часов вечера, семья Николая вернулась на вокзал, где был дан Высочайший обед, во время которого Николай II лично наградил одесского генерал-губернатора генерала от инфантерии М. И. Эбелова орденом Св. Александра Невского.


 Раскаиваюсь за отсутствие ссылок на источники.

----------


## klerikal

> Вот того же самого "с другой стороны объектива"
> 
> и
> 
> Раскаиваюсь за отсутствие ссылок на источники.


 Остается только найти эти деревца  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> По возвращению в город Николай посетил площадь Куликово поле, на котором, по замыслу городских властей, должен был быть заложен «Сквер Имени Государя Императора Николая II


 Ну я же говорил )))

----------


## Lively

> А какие там были входные двери с травленным рисунком. Когда помещение заняла фирма Ксерокс двери пропали!


 Да, очень красивые, и не только двери . В операционном зале еще были стекла, разделяющие персонал и посетителей. Меня, как химика, всегда радовало, что эти рисунки были исполнены двумя способами травления: матовое парами плавиковой кислоты и глянцевое раствором той же плавиковой кислоты.

----------


## Trs

Пару дней назад здесь был анонс поездки от музея КП «Одесгорэлектротранс». Мы подсчитали число участников, записавшихся в список явным образом — получается больше семидесяти человек. Если на форуме есть желающие к нам присоединиться — пишите мне в лс имя и фамилию, я включу вас в список. Посадка на вагоны будет сначала для тех, кто в списке есть, а уже потом для всех остальных. Это вынужденная мера, но никто не ожидал, что будет столько людей.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Здесь видно, где было кафе Фанкони.
> А здесь тоже о нем: http://irinaodessa.livejournal.com/117950.html


 Ведь кафе Фанкони было в угловом доме на Ланжероновской/Екатерининской. Почему терраса примыкает к другому зданию которое сейчас не существует? Я так понял что нынешнее кафе Фанкони находится в том же самом помещении в котором находилось дореволюционное кафе. Вот здесь: http://goo.gl/maps/xnHrs 
Проясните пожалуйста.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

[QUOTE=heffalump1974;4 
Раскаиваюсь за отсутствие ссылок на источники.[/QUOTE]
 А нельзя ли всё-таки указать источник - электорнную версию документа???

----------


## ruslanyd

> 


 Авторство и датировка нашлись
Яков Берлинер. "На концерт". Советское Фото, 08 за 1971 г. дети
И кадрирование оригинальное, а то это странным казалось

----------


## Jorjic

> А нельзя ли всё-таки указать источник - электорнную версию документа???


 Википедия дает такую ссылку: 
Малахов В. П., Степаненко Б. А. Одесса, 1900 - 1920 / Люди… События… Факты… — 1-е. — Одесса: Optimum, 2004. — С. 290. — 448 с. — ISBN 966-8072-85-5.
Электронная версия не указывается. Скорее всего, ее нет.

----------


## heffalump1974

> А нельзя ли всё-таки указать источник - электорнную версию документа???


 Нарочно повторно перерыл. По теме попались следующие:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C2%FB%...E4%E5%F1%F1%FB
http://www.viewdata.com.ua/Site/sh50...0%B8%D1%8F.htm
http://vigolovan.livejournal.com/13154.html
Первые два, насколько я понимаю, идентичны или близки к этому. В третьем (примерно годичной давности) ещё насчёт несостоявшихся оград и прочего ландшафтного дизайна.

Про местонахождение Царского павильона на ж/д вокзале встречалось на форуме, конкретная данная цитата - скорее всего отсюда:
http://all-odessa.blogspot.it/2007_10_01_archive.html

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Нарочно повторно перерыл. По теме попались следующие:
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C2%FB%...E4%E5%F1%F1%FB
> http://www.viewdata.com.ua/Site/sh50...0%B8%D1%8F.htm
> http://vigolovan.livejournal.com/13154.html
> Первые два, насколько я понимаю, идентичны или близки к этому. В третьем (примерно годичной давности) ещё насчёт несостоявшихся оград и прочего ландшафтного дизайна.
> 
> Про местонахождение Царского павильона на ж/д вокзале встречалось на форуме, конкретная данная цитата - скорее всего отсюда:
> http://all-odessa.blogspot.it/2007_10_01_archive.html


 всем Спасибо!
Задуман памятник Иосифу де Рибасу в СПБ: http://www.spbdnevnik.ru/news/2013-06-25/aleksandr-kirichenko--u-nas-smeyutsya-tri-raza/ Но будет ли он и каким он будет??? Масса сомнений...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ведь кафе Фанкони было в угловом доме на Ланжероновской/Екатерининской. Почему терраса примыкает к другому зданию которое сейчас не существует? Я так понял что нынешнее кафе Фанкони находится в том же самом помещении в котором находилось дореволюционное кафе. Вот здесь: http://goo.gl/maps/xnHrs 
> Проясните пожалуйста.


 Оказывается, кафе "Фанкони" находилось в другом месте... Вот так создаются мифы. Никто уже не помнит, что и где было на самом деле. Да и какая, в сущности, разница. Кого это интересует? Все вы Иваны, себя не помнящие. Все это напоминает "Краткий курс ВКПб" - полная фальсификация истории. И ссылка http://goo.gl/maps/xnHrs  липовая, потому что они так решили... Так делается новая история, выдуманная, удобная для себя.

----------


## Скрытик

> Оказывается, кафе "Фанкони" находилось в другом месте... Вот так создаются мифы. Никто уже не помнит, что и где было на самом деле.


  А что, еще кто-то может помнить где было кафе Фанкони 140 лет назад?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> А что, еще кто-то может помнить где было кафе Фанкони 140 лет назад?


  А кто вообще знает, что было 100 лет назад. Мы всё знаем по открыекам и редким фотографиям. И все. Все зают историю только  по тому, что коммунисты придумали при советском режиме. Поэтому весь этот форум копается в песочке, силясь что-то понять из того, что было на самом деле, а чего не было. А в действительности все было не так, как на самом деле. А реальную историю мы не знаем и вряд ли когда-нибудь узнаем...

----------


## Скрытик

Ну так хорошо, что еще хоть кого-то интересует история. Если ошиблись, могут и поправить. Хуже когда все пофиг

----------


## Спокойствие

> И ссылка http://goo.gl/maps/xnHrs  липовая, потому что они так решили... Так делается новая история, выдуманная, удобная для себя.


  "Гамбринус" сколько лет- не на "своём" месте торгует?

----------


## malyutka_e

> "Гамбринус" сколько лет- не на "своём" месте торгует?


  Года 3-4

----------


## VicTur

> А кто вообще знает, что было 100 лет назад. Мы всё знаем по открыекам и редким фотографиям. И все. Все зают историю только  по тому, что коммунисты придумали при советском режиме. Поэтому весь этот форум копается в песочке, силясь что-то понять из того, что было на самом деле, а чего не было. А в действительности все было не так, как на самом деле. А реальную историю мы не знаем и вряд ли когда-нибудь узнаем...


 Да уймитесь вы уже со своими нападками на коммунистов. Одно и то же, ничего нового... уши вянут — так скучно слушать. Высказывайтесь о политике на политических форумах, а не здесь.

----------


## Киров

Думаю я не плохо знаю ,что было 100 лет назад,а как может быть иначе,если я регулярно хожу в архив,вырос в окружении родственников видевших приезд Николая второго в Одессу,бывших в оккупации,во 2 мировую защитивших нашу страну от порабощения , в гражданскую воевавших и в Белой и в Красной армиях и даже в Гайдамацком полку...по отцовской линии знаю всех поимённо начиная с 1814 года(...восемьсот...)....и в Облархиве думаю есть документы про кафе Фанкони...только надо поискать...там даже есть личные дела агентов Сигуранцы,фотографии адреса(Пироговская 17 например)...Есть документы о тех,кто брал кредиты в банке в 19 веке,что то просил,что то давал,судился...Есть откуда черпать знания...да и коммуняки ничего не наврали...в принципе всё сходится.Я не хвастаюсь,просто показалось,что для оптимизма повода больше.

----------


## Семирек

Ну вот пара фото кафе Фанкони:





По моему здесь можно разобрать в каком здании точно находилось кафе.

----------


## Семирек

Или вот такие еще ракурсы:

----------


## Antique

> Ведь кафе Фанкони было в угловом доме на Ланжероновской/Екатерининской. Почему терраса примыкает к другому зданию которое сейчас не существует? Я так понял что нынешнее кафе Фанкони находится в том же самом помещении в котором находилось дореволюционное кафе. Вот здесь: http://goo.gl/maps/xnHrs Проясните пожалуйста.


 Кафе Фанкони находилось в разных зданиях но на одном и том же участке. Фотография от malyutka_e очень старая. Тогда кафе располагалось в двухэтажном доме. Позже этот дом надстраивают. В конце концов Григорьева сносит все эти здания на снимке и строит новое, где нашлось место и для кафе, но тогда оно уже разместилось ближе к углу.

----------


## Семирек

На фото, что я сейчас выставил видно, что здание трехэтажное. И эти фото явно сделаны где-то в начале ХХ века, судя по автомобилям на улице (судя по всему 1910-е годы).

----------


## Antique

> На фото, что я сейчас выставил видно, что здание трехэтажное. И эти фото явно сделаны где-то в начале ХХ века, судя по автомобилям на улице (судя по всему 1910-е годы).


 Автомобили в Одессе в начале первой декады ХХ века уже были, по крайней мере их продавало сразу несколько контор, как подтверждение - на одной из фотографий дом Скаржинской в лесах, а это примерно 1906 год. Дом Григорьевой был построен в 1912-м, и я не знаю ни одной фотографии кафе этого периода.




> На фото, что я сейчас выставил *видно, что здание трехэтажное*.


 Ну я же писал, что здание надстроили. По В.А. Пилявскому работы производились в 1883 архитектором Ф.В, Гонсиоровским, правда говорится о совсем новом здании, но сомневаюсь, что сносили бы два этажа ради постройки их же заново и ещё одного. А вот дом 1912-го года - это совершенно новая конструкция.

----------


## Antique

> Википедия дает такую ссылку: 
> Малахов В. П., Степаненко Б. А. Одесса, 1900 - 1920 / Люди… События… Факты… — 1-е. — Одесса: Optimum, 2004. — С. 290. — 448 с. — ISBN 966-8072-85-5.
> Электронная версия не указывается. Скорее всего, ее нет.


 Что же собой представляет собой эта книга. А представляет она собой небольшие исторические очерки перемежающиеся с выписками из газеты "Одесские новости". По сути это избранное из Одесских новостей за начало ХХ века. По-этому советую тем, кто ищет источник сначала посмотреть в Одесскія новости за указанные дни.

----------


## Jorjic

> Года 3-4


 Это как это?

----------


## Jorjic

> А кто вообще знает, что было 100 лет назад. Мы всё знаем по открыекам и редким фотографиям. И все. Все зают историю только  по тому, что коммунисты придумали при советском режиме. Поэтому весь этот форум копается в песочке, силясь что-то понять из того, что было на самом деле, а чего не было. А в действительности все было не так, как на самом деле. А реальную историю мы не знаем и вряд ли когда-нибудь узнаем...


 Суббота... Летний вечер... Почему бы и нет?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Оказывается, кафе "Фанкони" находилось в другом месте... Вот так создаются мифы. Никто уже не помнит, что и где было на самом деле. Да и какая, в сущности, разница. Кого это интересует? Все вы Иваны, себя не помнящие. Все это напоминает "Краткий курс ВКПб" - полная фальсификация истории. И ссылка http://goo.gl/maps/xnHrs  липовая, потому что они так решили... Так делается новая история, выдуманная, удобная для себя.


 
Уважаемый malyutka_e,

Хочется обратить Ваше внимание на то что не всем безразлична история Одессы... Зачем же мы здесь все собрались и уже вторую страницу обсуждаем кафе Фанкони?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Кафе Фанкони находилось в разных зданиях но на одном и том же участке. Фотография от malyutka_e очень старая. Тогда кафе располагалось в двухэтажном доме. Позже этот дом надстраивают. В конце концов Григорьева сносит все эти здания на снимке и строит новое, где нашлось место и для кафе, но тогда оно уже разместилось ближе к углу.


 
Antique, то-есть знаменитое кафе Фанкони располагалось в здании которого сейчас нет? Там сейчас дом сталинской постройки.

Хорошо, а как насчет углового дома на Екатерининской/Ланжероновской? Что там было кроме современного кафе?

----------


## Семирек

> Хорошо, а как насчет углового дома на Екатерининской/Ланжероновской? Что там было кроме современного кафе?


 Вот меня тоже этот вопрос интересует... Значит в доме, где сейчас располагается кафе Фанкони его там до революции не было - я правильно понял?

----------


## Семирек

Я кажется понял! Кафе Фанкони на приведенных выше старых фото располагалось там же, где и сейчас. Просто нынешнее здание, где оно расположено построено в 1912 году, а фото сделаны немного раньше (до постройки этого здания). Дом с куполом за перекрестком (Скаржинской или как там?) ясно ориентирует на местности.
И вот что прочитал только что:

"Отправимся к перекрестку Екатерининской и Ланжероновской, где витают еще два призрака. Даже и не совсем призрака - ведь здания сохранились. Изменилось лишь их содержание, наполнение. В этих домах, один из которых являет великолепный образец модерна, а другой, тоже в стиле модерн, с легкой руки дилетанта представляет образец псевдоготики, когда-то билось деловое и артистическое сердце Одессы. Между тем здесь размещались не какие-нибудь официальные учреждения, не театры, не биржа. Это были кафе, прославившиеся под именами "Фанкони" и "Робина". Если стоять лицом к Екатерининской площади, "Фанкони" от нас по правую руку, а "Робина" - по левую. И, если доверять писателям и мемуаристам - Исааку Бабелю, Валентину Катаеву, Дону Аминадо, а также Илье Ильфу и Евгению Петрову, да и не только им, а всему срезу одесской журналистики первых десятилетий двадцатого века, то "Фанкони" и "Робина" были и биржей, и театром и даже чем-то вроде муниципалитета. А также живой газетой и генератором общественного мнения".

*Елена Карякина "Гуляем по Одессе", Одесса, Optimum, 2009, стр. 209-210.*

И в этой книги приводятся две фотографии (современные) зданий где размещались кафе "Фанкони" и "Робина". По-моему теперь все ясно стало...  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это как это?


  Голова была забита Фанкони, вот и все напутал :smileflag: . Но ведь и Гамбринус тоже не на своем исконном месте.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Хочется обратить Ваше внимание на то что не всем безразлична история Одессы...


  Вот я и говорю о десятке "ненормальных" на этом форуме, в хорошем смысле слова. А для остального народа Одессу знают только как бандитскую, со специфическим говором и, конечно, юмором. Знают (тоже не все) Мишку Япончика, Беню Крика, Костю с биндюжниками и Соньку Золотую ручку. Все фильмы в последнее время снимают только про это. Продвитутые еще знают некоторых писателей прошлого века, ну и конечно Жванецкого. Все! А где же те, кто сделал этот город? Кто они? Никто не знает.
У многих (живущих не в Одессе) слово Ланжерон ассоциируется с деталью автомобиля. Сам был свидетелем таких случаев.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Семирек;40116101]Вот меня тоже этот вопрос интересует... Значит в доме, где сейчас располагается кафе Фанкони его там до революции не было - я правильно понял?


  В довоенном фильме "Беня Крик" есть эпизод, снятый у Фонкони.

----------


## Jorjic

> Голова была забита Фанкони, вот и все напутал. Но ведь и Гамбринус тоже не на своем исконном месте.


 Конечно, не на своем. Мне повезло, я бывал в ТОМ подвале. Тогда это называлось ресторан "Кавказ" (или "Южный"(?), вдруг засомневался). Там в начале 60-х появились первые алкогольные коктейли, например, "Огненный шар" ("Highball" в девичестве).

----------


## Скрытик

Я не так давно был в тех подвалах, там склады бывшей Йокогамы сейчас находятся. Со двора вход остался.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Вот я и говорю о десятке "ненормальных" на этом форуме, в хорошем смысле слова. А для остального народа Одессу знают только как бандитскую, со специфическим говором и, конечно, юмором. Знают (тоже не все) Мишку Япончика, Беню Крика, Костю с биндюжниками и Соньку Золотую ручку. Все фильмы в последнее время снимают только про это. Продвитутые еще знают некоторых писателей прошлого века, ну и конечно Жванецкого. Все! А где же те, кто сделал этот город? Кто они? Никто не знает.
> У многих (живущих не в Одессе) слово Ланжерон ассоциируется с деталью автомобиля. Сам был свидетелем таких случаев.


 Да, конечно, спасибо,  :smileflag: 
Очень было бы здорово если бы побольше людей за пределами нашего города (да иногда и сами одесситы) пополнили свои знания о богатой культуре Одессы.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Вот что нашел на просторах Интернета:

Речь идет о Котовском Г.И.,

"6 августа 1925 года был убит выстрелом в упор на даче под Одессой накануне отъезда в Москву, где Фрунзе предложил ему должность своего заместителя. Судебный процесс по этому делу начался только через год. Убийцу приговорили к 10-летнему тюремному заключению, но через два года выпустили на свободу".

Интересно сохранилась ли дача где был убит Котовский? 

Тополянский В. Д. Гибель Фрунзе // Вопросы истории. — 1993. — № 6. — С. 103, 104.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я не так давно был в тех подвалах, там склады бывшей Йокогамы сейчас находятся. Со двора вход остался.


 Раньше хоть склады ювелирторга были, хоть что-то. Полная деградация. Странно, что в такой ситуации никому не пришло в голову возродить эту традицию. Возможно, мешает наличие по соседству греков, а возможно просто неведение.

----------


## malyutka_e

> "Огненный шар" ("Highball" в девичестве).


 "Fireball". Такой и многие другие подавали и в подвале "Оксамита Украины". Были еще два круга - "малый" и "большой", старожилы меня понимают :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> "Fireball" Были еще два круга - "малый" и "большой", старожилы меня понимают


 По винным подвальчикам.

----------


## heffalump1974

> Конечно, не на своем. Мне повезло, я бывал в ТОМ подвале. Тогда это называлось ресторан "Кавказ" (или "Южный"(?), вдруг засомневался). Там в начале 60-х появились первые алкогольные коктейли, например, "Огненный шар" ("Highball" в девичестве).


 Я очень извиняюсь, но разве ресторан "Кавказ" (с прилагавшимся в подвале баром "Терек") - это не Гаванная? Следующие от Дерибасовской за "Белым парусом".

----------


## Jorjic

> Я очень извиняюсь, но разве ресторан "Кавказ" (с прилагавшимся в подвале баром "Терек") - это не Гаванная? Следующие от Дерибасовской за "Белым парусом".


 Я же сказал, что возможно он назывался "Южный". А может быть этот на Гаванной стал наследником того, на Преображенской. Бар "Терек" - это уже позже. Я говорил о самом начале 60-х. Тогда слова бар в советском обиходе вообще не было. Только что, с легкой руки Хрущева, вошли в обиход кафетерии

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я же сказал, что возможно он назывался "Южный". А может быть этот на Гаванной стал наследником того, на Преображенской. Бар "Терек" - это уже позже. Я говорил о самом начале 60-х. Тогда слова бар в советском обиходе вообще не было. Только что, с легкой руки Хрущева, вошли в обиход кафетерии


 Пользовались еще румынским словом "бодега"

----------


## Antique

> Я кажется понял! Кафе Фанкони на приведенных выше старых фото располагалось там же, где и сейчас. Просто нынешнее здание, где оно расположено построено в 1912 году, а фото сделаны немного раньше (до постройки этого здания).


 Жаль, что мне не удалось написать понятно для вас, так как я всё время говорил об этом.

----------


## Семирек

> Жаль, что мне не удалось написать понятно для вас, так как я всё время говорил об этом.


 Так в том то и дело, что непонятно написано было (и не только для меня)...
Я например понятию не имел, что такое дом Скаржинской, дом Григорьевой и т.д. Эти названия известны только узкому кругу специалистов и любителей.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Так в *том то* и дело, что непонятно написано было (и не только для меня)...
> Я например понятию не имел, что такое дом Скаржинской, дом Григорьевой и т.д. Эти названия известны только узкому кругу специалистов и любителей.


  "То", "либо", нибудь", "кое" пишутся через дефис (школьная программа). Т. к. В Одессе русский язык второй официальный, то его надо знать! Граждане, повышайте свою грамотность!!!

----------


## Семирек

> "То", "либо", нибудь", "кое" пишутся через дефис. Т. к. В Одессе русский язык второй официальный, то его надо знать! Граждане, повышайте свою грамотность!!!


 А мы здесь что - грамматикой занимаемся что-ли?  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> А мы здесь что - грамматикой занимаемся что-ли?


 В том числе.  :smileflag:  
Приятнее, почему-то, читать грамотно написанные тексты.

----------


## Antique

> Так в том то и дело, что непонятно написано было (и не только для меня)...
> Я например понятию не имел, что такое дом Скаржинской, дом Григорьевой и т.д. Эти названия известны только узкому кругу специалистов и любителей.


 Да, пока только узкому.

Полагаясь на данные В.А. Пилявского, что старый дом был разрушен, я однако просмотрел аэрофотографии и оказалось, что трёхэтажный дом существовал ещё в 1930-х, в 1940-х был разрушен и сейчас на его месте Сталинка. Далее я снова просмотрел фотографии кафе, и на одной из фотографий видно, что кафе занимало как одноэтажное здание (на месте которого в 1912-м году был построен нынешний дом), так и трёхэтажное. По-этому не исключено, что и после 1912 года кафе находилось в обеих зданиях, а внутренние помещения обеих зданий могли сообщаться.
http://www.odessastory.info/GALLERY/displayimage.php?album=66&pid=2536#top_display_media

----------


## Семирек

> Да, пока только узкому.
> 
> Полагаясь на данные В.А. Пилявского, что старый дом был разрушен, я однако просмотрел аэрофотографии и оказалось, что трёхэтажный дом существовал ещё в 1930-х, в 1940-х был разрушен и сейчас на его месте Сталинка. Далее я снова просмотрел фотографии кафе, и на одной из фотографий видно, что кафе занимало как одноэтажное здание (на месте которого в 1912-м году был построен нынешний дом), так и трёхэтажное. По-этому не исключено, что и после 1912 года кафе находилось в обеих зданиях, а внутренние помещения обеих зданий могли сообщаться.
> http://www.odessastory.info/GALLERY/displayimage.php?album=66&pid=2536#top_display_media


 Гм, я вот только понять не могу - о какой сталинке идет речь, если нынешнее кафе Фанкони размещается в доме 1912 года постройки?

P.S. Кажется понял - сталинка - это соседнее здание, где банк Пивденный?

----------


## Trs

Сталинка, в которой жил Водяной. Дом по Екатерининской улице.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> "Fireball". Такой и многие другие подавали и в подвале "Оксамита Украины". Были еще два круга - "малый" и "большой", старожилы меня понимают


 Great Balls Of Fire :smileflag: 
Конная входила в круги сея?
Потому, как дед рассказывал, что выпимши винца они шли (вначале на большой круг, потом на малый) и могли дать кому-то в подворотне "бабку" в ухо (удар не кулаком, а ладонью у запястья), чтоб не убить. Грузчики... что с них взять?

p.s. В 36-школе (в 50-х) учили так:

Бы, же, ли --- чёрточку не станови.
То, либо, кое, нибудь --- чёрточку не забудь.

----------


## феерический

Хайбол (highball) – это распространенный  высокий стакан цилиндрической формы для (без)алкогольных коктейлей,  объемом 240-350 мл.
 Этот стакан незаменим в любом баре и может  считаться универсальным, т.к. он подходит для большинства  прохладительных напитков. В хайболе удобно подавать лонгдринки с  добавлением газированных напитков и множеством льда.
 Хайболом также называют семейство алкогольных  коктейлей, большей частью состоящих из безалкогольных напитков: содовой,  минеральной воды или соков.

----------


## Dramteatr

слышал, на Алексеевской площади, напротив Ал. храма, был кинотеатр.
сохранились ли фото?

----------


## Antique

> слышал, на Алексеевской площади, напротив Ал. храма, был кинотеатр.
> сохранились ли фото?


 Можно пойти самому посмотреть ) Это одноэтажное здание слева от ворот Одессы-Товарной.

В гугл панорамах здание немного видно, оно находится за белым киоском и испорчено надстройкой. http://goo.gl/maps/q0Pq2

----------


## Antique

Просматривая военные фотографии в очередной раз, открыл в том числе и фотографию с неидентифицированным зданием в лесах и неожиданно для себя узнал место. ( ранее я просто не бывал в этой местности).

Это последний квартал Косвенной у Михайловской площади, а сталинка так никогда и не была достроена, на её месте сейчас располагается огромный корпус Полиграфмаша.


Фотография не совсем чёткая, по-этому плохо видно небольшие ризалиты по углам здания на Косвенной, 90, но они были и раньше, есть и сейчас.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Можно пойти самому посмотреть ) Это одноэтажное здание слева от ворот Одессы-Товарной.
> 
> В гугл панорамах здание немного видно, оно находится за белым киоском и испорчено надстройкой. http://goo.gl/maps/q0Pq2


 Не совсем напротив выходит, депо-то уже было построено? Там сейчас находится борцовый зал ж.д. физкультурного спорткомплекса "Локомотив".

----------


## Antique

> Не совсем напротив выходит, депо-то уже было построено?


 Мне непонятно, как ваш коментарий соотносится с моим. В моём тексте нет ни слова "напротив" ни его синонимов, депо я тоже не упоминаю, так как не вижу смысла в таком упоминании.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Мне непонятно, как ваш коментарий соотносится с моим. В моём тексте нет ни слова "напротив" ни его синонимов, депо я тоже не упоминаю, так как не вижу смысла в таком упоминании.


 Ув. *Antique*!

Выносится вопрос



> слышал, на Алексеевской площади, напротив Ал. храма, был кинотеатр.


 Вы беретесь отвечать, предлагая убедиться самому, но указываете на строение явно не напротив Алексеевского храма. Я задаю вопрос, было ли построено в то время здание трамвайного депо. Зачем Вы усложняете?

----------


## Antique

> Ув. *Antique*!
> 
> Выносится вопрос
> 
> 
> Вы беретесь отвечать, предлагая убедиться самому, но указываете на строение явно не напротив Алексеевского храма. Я задаю вопрос, было ли построено в то время здание трамвайного депо. Зачем Вы усложняете?


 Спасибо, теперь понятно, о чём идёт речь, а то я уже предполагал, что ГуглПанорамы указывают не на то здание. Да, действительно, здание иллюзиона "Волна", находится за трамвайным депо, а не непосредственно перед храмом. По данным В.А. Пилявского здание приспособили под иллюзион в 1909 году, а депо по имеющимся данным построено в 1910-м году. Правда в Справочниках "Вся Одесса", 1911 год данный иллюзион не указан, он упоминается в справочнике на 1912 год, то есть судя по всему "Волна" появилась в 1911 году.

Здание, где находился иллюзион "Волна" было единственным зданием кинотеатра в этой местности о котором я знал, но ваш последний комментарий побудил заняться просмотром списка кинотеатров на 1915-й год опубликованный на предпоследней странице темы "История одесских кинотеатров". В списке упоминается Иллюзион "Слава" на Степовой, 54, то есть почти напротив храма. Иллюзион "Слава" появился между 1912 и 1913 годами. На участке в настоящий момент находятся здания аналогичные по силуэту тем, что изображены на снимке Люфтваффе, но при отсутствии какой либо информации мне сложно сказать в этих ли зданиях был кинотеатр или на участке были ещё здания.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> В списке упоминается Иллюзион "Слава" *на Степовой, 54*, то есть почти напротив храма. Иллюзион "Слава" появился между 1912 и 1913 годами. На участке в настоящий момент находятся здания аналогичные по силуэту тем, что изображены на снимке Люфтваффе, но при отсутствии какой либо информации мне сложно сказать в этих ли зданиях был кинотеатр или на участке были ещё здания.


 Скорее всего здание было разрушено, т.к. в последующем по этому адресу располагались гастрономы различных названий.

----------


## Antique

> Скорее всего здание было разрушено, т.к. в последующем по этому адресу располагались гастрономы различных названий.


 Тут ваши выводы несколько поспешны, так как кинотеатр начала ХХ века в большинстве случаев - это просто оборудованный зал в любом из зданий, и только в некоторых случаях это специально спроектированное сооружение. В городе и в Советское время были кинотеатры в  приспособленных помещениях, которые не меняли места со времени их обустройства до революции.

Даже здание кинотеатра "Волна", по данным одного образовательного фильма, было на самом деле переоборудованным под кинотеатр корпусом Большого вокзала (одним из корпусов). Интересно, что относительно здания иллюзион не упоминается и возможно оно не было всё отдано под кинотеатр, если вообще действительно в нём находилось. Увы известно мало деталей относительно истории эксплуатации большинства одесских зданий, а справочник В.А. Пилявского отличается низким качеством информации. По поводу кинотеатра "Волна" в справочнике вообще сказано, что он располагается в бывшем здании молитвенного дома св. Александра Невского, тогда как по некоторым данным (ссылку уже не могу найти) храм располагался с другой стороны от упомянутых ворот ближе к Балковской.

По этому говорить о том, что здание кинотеатра было разрушено можно только достоверно зная в каком из зданий участка он находился.

----------


## VicTur

> "Fireball". Такой и многие другие подавали и в подвале "Оксамита Украины". Были еще два круга - "малый" и "большой", старожилы меня понимают


 Вообще-то Highball — это действительно название коктейля. Другое дело, что именно это название не переводится «огненный шар».

----------


## VicTur

> В том числе.  
> Приятнее, почему-то, читать грамотно написанные тексты.


 Мне кажется, вопрос грамотности на этом форуме вообще поднимать не стоит. Подавляющее большинство людей писало и будет писать с чудовищными ошибками (даже у меня ошибки подчас проскальзывают), и мы с вами мир не переделаем. Если ошибки будут заслонять суть написанного, толку от форума не будет.

----------


## mlch

> Мне кажется, вопрос грамотности на этом форуме вообще поднимать не стоит. Подавляющее большинство людей писало и будет писать с чудовищными ошибками (даже у меня ошибки подчас проскальзывают), и мы с вами мир не переделаем. *Если ошибки будут заслонять суть написанного, толку от форума не будет.*


 Согласен. Но и людей, которые начинают гордиться своей неграмотностью и с апломбом заявлять что-то типа: _"Как хочу, так и пишу, а кого не устраивает - не читайте!"_ почему-то плохо воспринимаю.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вообще-то Highball — это действительно название коктейля. Другое дело, что именно это название не переводится «огненный шар».


 В подвале магазина" Оксамит Украины" он назывался именно так - Fireball. Это факт, а не филологическое теоретизирование, навеянное Википедией.  Не раз его там заказывал. Очень хорошая была штучка, скажу я вам. Под таким названием его смешивали во многих барах. Про Highball слышу от Jorjic в первый раз, может быть он такой пил. Да что мы только не пили.... Jorjic, No pasaran! Правда, опыта у него больше.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Тут ваши выводы несколько поспешны, так как кинотеатр начала ХХ века в большинстве случаев - это просто оборудованный зал в любом из зданий, и только в некоторых случаях это специально спроектированное сооружение. В городе и в Советское время были кинотеатры в  приспособленных помещениях, которые не меняли места со времени их обустройства до революции.
> 
> Даже здание кинотеатра "Волна", по данным одного образовательного фильма, было на самом деле переоборудованным под кинотеатр корпусом Большого вокзала (одним из корпусов). Интересно, что относительно здания иллюзион не упоминается и возможно оно не было всё отдано под кинотеатр, если вообще действительно в нём находилось. Увы известно мало деталей относительно истории эксплуатации большинства одесских зданий, а справочник В.А. Пилявского отличается низким качеством информации. По поводу кинотеатра "Волна" в справочнике вообще сказано, что он располагается в бывшем здании молитвенного дома св. Александра Невского, тогда как по некоторым данным (ссылку уже не могу найти) храм располагался с другой стороны от упомянутых ворот ближе к Балковской.
> 
> По этому говорить о том, что здание кинотеатра было разрушено можно только достоверно зная в каком из зданий участка он находился.


 
Здания Большого Вокзала? Имеется в виду комплекс зданий Станции Одесса-Товарная?

----------


## Скрытик

Интересная новость:
http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskij-arhiv-pereedet-v-stolovuyu-028055/

----------


## Antique

> Здания Большого Вокзала? Имеется в виду комплекс зданий Станции Одесса-Товарная?


 Да. Большой вокзал - это там. Имеется ввиду конечно же первый пассажирский вокзал города Одессы, который до Октябрьской революции точно работал. Не меньше двух зданий пассажирского вокзала сохранилось до нашего времени. Также был снят ролик повествующий об истории одесских вокзалов, в частности в нём (время 10:51) можно увидеть помещение со стеклянным куполом в одном из вокзальных зданий (правда эти кадры вставили посреди повествования про вокзал Одесса-Главная. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=39279522#post39279522

----------


## Shunter

> Можно пойти самому посмотреть ) В гугл панорамах здание немного видно, оно находится за белым киоском и испорчено надстройкой. http://goo.gl/maps/q0Pq2


  Видно здание игрового зала ДФСК "Локомотив". Оно построено намного позже. Белый киоск закрывает вид на зал единоборств, где был когда то какой то храм. В подвальном помещении заканчивается ремонт, замуровали низкие арки, ниши. В перекрытиях был виден рельс с отметкой 1878 год.

----------


## Antique

> Видно здание игрового зала ДФСК "Локомотив". Оно построено намного позже. .


 Не совем понятно что вы имеете ввиду. Если вы про двухэтажную часть, то её надстроили во второй половине ХХ века, а до этого здание на всём протяжении было одноэтажным - форма окон и материалы Luftwaffe тому свидетельство.




> Белый киоск закрывает вид на зал единоборств, где был когда то какой то храм. В подвальном помещении заканчивается ремонт, замуровали низкие арки, ниши. В перекрытиях был виден рельс с отметкой 1878 год.


 Мне тоже встречалась информация про молитвенный дом св. Александра Невского, но здание имеет архитектуру пакгауза, чем вероятно и являлось. По данным передачи "Где идём" в этом здании было багажное отделение. Мне встречалась статья в интернете, в которой молитвенный дом локализировали в другом месте, но я не могу её найти.

Относительно рельса могу сказать, что он мог храниться на складе очень долго, прежде чем его использовали.

----------


## Shunter

Не спорю, но зачем багажное отделение в двухстах метров от вокзала.

----------


## Antique

> Не спорю, но зачем багажное отделение в двухстах метров от вокзала.


 По-моему меньше 100. Если зайти во двор за ДСО, то на небольшом удалении от него видно краснокирпичное здание с деревянными коньками крыши - это было главное здание вокзала. Навряд ли до него больше 100 метров.

----------


## Пушкин

> Интересная новость:
> http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskij-arhiv-pereedet-v-stolovuyu-028055/


  С переодичностью раз в год появляются такие новости. Но община которой должны будут передать  здание пока только на начальном этапе формирования... Остальные общины - не одесские...

----------


## translator

> По дому Руссова могу много рассказать, как человек  50 лет жизни которого связанны с этим домом. Одно могу сказать коротко,  туалеты в коммунах были в тех местах, что и у хозяев до революции. А  вот то, что система постоянно текла в подвал это я я знаю. *При 20-30  жильцах один горшок и один кран на всех! "Сказка!" об этом можно только в  "восторгом " вспоминать.*


 


> *А у нас вообще был туалет во дворе и кран там же*,а потом все себе провели воду, потом и туалеты в квартирах поделали,а потом и АГВ...


 Так бы и оставили. Это было бы так аутентично! И очень по теме.
Но почему-то в своей квартире хочется гадить в чистом и теплом туалете.

А за дом Руссова цепляемся, хотя это такая же рухлядь и анахронизм, особенно в нынешнем его состоянии. Время упущено, когда что-то можно было восстановить. Надо снести и строить новое. Может быть, стилизованное под "то время", а может быть, и нет, так как время идет и мир вокруг меняется. А цепляться за старину... это ностальгия... это ушедшая молодость... исключительно психологический якорь, тянущий назад (= не дающий идти вперед) и подтверждающий, что организм уже не ощущает себя молодым. (Тот, кто чувствует себя молодым, не вспоминает "как было раньше", а получает удовольствие от сегодняшнего момента и радуется текущему.)

Напоминает ситуацию с деревьями по городу.
Когда пытаются снести старые деревья на Французском, то это "история" и "ценность". А когда от малейшего ветра это дерево падает на твою машину, то сразу вопли: "Куда смотрит Зелентрест? Куда смотрим мэр? Почему старые деревья не убирают?" Но стоит увидеть мужика в спецовке с пило, как сразу заводят первую песню про "историческую ценность".

Определитесь, господа, что вам больше нравится: жить в полутемном пыльном чулане с вечно падающим на голову хламом или пользоваться чем-то более современным, чистым и безопасным.
Возможность стилизации под старину (для ценителей) я не отрицаю, но она должна гармонировать с окружением, которое уже не совсем "то". 

Давайте уберем провода, столбы, светофоры, вернем булыжник (и будем чаще ремонтировать ходовую своих машин), будем пить только воду с Фонтана, привезенную в старых бочках пьяным биндюжником. Будем экономить этому воду. Будем ходить в туалет во дворе. Это же "та Одесса"!

----------


## фауст

> , вернем булыжник (и будем чаще ремонтировать ходовую своих машин),


  К чему эти слова?

http://www.diorama.ru/library/ww2-museum/de-city/004/

http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com/481766.html

----------


## malyutka_e

> Интересная новость:
> http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskij-arhiv-pereedet-v-stolovuyu-028055/


 Они, конечно, назвали Бродскую синагогу Главной. Но это мелочи. Интересно, сколько документов потеряется при переезде?
Почитайте и это. Астрологические новости :smileflag: : http://dumskaya.net/news/sud-idet-028060/

----------


## Antique

translator, те, кому ценен дом Руссова не будут принимать ваши слова всерьез, ведь это был бы регресс. Человек приобретает духовные ценности с течением жизни, а не рождается с ними. Вы же предлагаете избавится от определённых ценностей тем, кто обладает ими. Это очень нелогично.




> получает удовольствие от сегодняшнего момента и радуется текущему.


 Многие одобряют ваш лозунг и живут сегодняшним днём. В результате на улицах грязь, высокая преступность, дикие надстройки и перестройки зданий, коррупция. Конечно же люди живут сегодняшним днём.

----------


## translator

Когда всеобщими ценностями были "достижения Октября" и "стремление к коммунизму".
Сегодня носителей таких ценностей провожают взгядом с улыбкой.
Ценности тоже могут устаревать.


Я не запрещаю вам любить керосиновые лампы, но не надо доказывать, что ничего лучше керосиновых ламп не изобрели.

----------


## Скрытик

> Ценности тоже могут устаревать.


  И какие моральные ценности устарели?

----------


## Antique

> Ценности тоже могут устаревать.


 Духовные ценности устаревают если им на замену приходят новые, в сегодняшнем же мире такого не наблюдается, следовательно происходит культурный упадок общества. По-этому не путайте причину со следствием.

----------


## фауст

> Ценности тоже могут устаревать.


  Сперва надо поехать на экскурсию во Львов.
Затем в Донецк.
И признаться самому себе -о поспешных выводах.

----------


## grudinovker

хорошо еще, что не назвали синагогой Бродского   



> Они, конечно, назвали Бродскую синагогу Главной. Но это мелочи. Интересно, сколько документов потеряется при переезде?
> Почитайте и это. Астрологические новости: http://dumskaya.net/news/sud-idet-028060/

----------


## SaMoVar

http://dumskaya.net/news/v-centre-odessy-ostanovili-skandalnuyu-strojku-k-028069/
Тут стройка остановилась довольно быстро.
http://dumskaya.net/news/sud-idet-028060/
А вот тут чиновники и энергетики показали себя во всей красе)) В общем, день хороший.

----------


## Shunter

> По-моему меньше 100. Если зайти во двор за ДСО, то на небольшом удалении от него видно краснокирпичное здание с деревянными коньками крыши - это было главное здание вокзала. Навряд ли до него больше 100 метров.


  http://www.parovoz.com/newgallery/pg_view.php?ID=304733&LNG=RU#picture  Вот вокзал.

----------


## Буджак

> И какие моральные ценности устарели?


 - не застрой парк
- не развали памятник архитектуры

----------


## malyutka_e

> хорошо еще, что не назвали синагогой Бродского


 Имени товарища Бродского. :smileflag:  Хорошо, что не товарища Фельдмана.

----------


## Antique

> http://www.parovoz.com/newgallery/pg_view.php?ID=304733&LNG=RU#picture  Вот вокзал.


 Постойте, вы утверждаете, что упомянутое здание с большим вестибюлем и верхнем светом, это не вокзал?

----------


## translator

> И какие моральные ценности устарели?


  Сперва определим что такое "моральные ценности".




> *Духовные ценности устаревают если им на замену приходят новые*, в сегодняшнем же мире такого не наблюдается, следовательно происходит культурный упадок общества. По-этому не путайте причину со следствием.


 Пришел Пелевин. Устарел Пушкин?




> Сперва надо поехать на экскурсию во Львов.
> Затем в Донецк.


 В первом бываю часто. Тянет.
Во второй даже не хочу. Мне Google Streetview хватило.




> - не застрой парк
> - не развали памятник архитектуры


  Памятник уже развалили. Где вы были, когда он рушился? Почему только сейчас начали ныть над догнивающими костями?
Если не можешь влиять на процесс, то просто молчишь. Всего-то. Лучше заниматься и интересоваться тем, на что ты можешь повлиять.
Иначе это глупая трата сил.

Что даст нытье, что дом снесут?
Что дало многолетнее нытье, что он рушится?
Либо не те ноют, либо не пере теми ноют. Собака лает, караван идет.
Выходит, и ныть нет смысла. Это непродуктивно. Ситуация не меняется, но на форуме полтыщи страниц флуда наросло.
Лучше переключиться на что-то более продуктивное.


И не надо приводить в пример Прагу, Берлин, Дрезден. Наши доблестные войска сравняли эти горда с землей в 1945.
То, что есть сейчас -- это новодел (как и вся европейская "античность").
(А Львов, кстати, не так долго был советским. Там еще живы граждане, помнящие, как "должно быть". Львов -- это не правило, а исключение. В этой стране правило -- это Горловка, Николаев и Донецк.)
Тут надо девочек менять, а не кровати двигать.

----------


## Antique

> Пришел Пелевин. Устарел Пушкин?


 Пелевин замена Пушкина?

----------


## brassl

> И не надо приводить в пример Прагу, Берлин, Дрезден. Наши доблестные войска сравняли эти горда с землей в 1945.
> То, что есть сейчас -- это новодел (как и вся европейская "античность").
> (А Львов, кстати, не так долго был советским. Там еще живы граждане, помнящие, как "должно быть". Львов -- это не правило, а исключение. В этой стране правило -- это Горловка, Николаев и Донецк.)
> Тут надо девочек менять, а не кровати двигать.


 Может не надо про доблестные войска А ? Разные ситуации были. 
Был в Кракове, ПОЛЬСКИЕ экскурсоводы говорят спасибо  НАШИМ войскам которые спасли город.
Прагу дед освобождал. От Сталинграда дошел. Не люблю когда о НАШИХ воисках так вскользь, межу прочим...

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот что сделали коммунисты, так это вывели новую породу людей - гомо коммуналис (жители коммунальных квартир). С чем их и поздравляю. Знаю о них не по наслышке.

----------


## brassl

> Вот что сделали коммунисты, так это вывели новую породу людей - гомо коммуналес (жители коммунальных квартир). С чем их и поздравляю. Знаю о них не по наслышке.


  А не за комми, но межу прочим они вывели и пионерские лагеря и дома отдыха и санатории, которые новоявленные слуги народа бистренько разбодяжили. Или я не прав?  :smileflag:  И кто хуже???? При дэмократии о приросте населения я чего то и не слыщу  Что вывела УКРАИНА??? Бомжей????

----------


## фауст

> И не надо приводить в пример Прагу, Берлин, Дрезден. Наши доблестные войска сравняли эти горда с землей в 1945.
> То, что есть сейчас -- это новодел (как и вся европейская "античность").
> .


 Зачем околесицу нести? 

Дрезден был разрушен налётами авиации англичан и американцев 13—15 февраля 1945 года.
Прага,вообще,почти не пострадала во время Войны.

Булыжная мостовая сохранилась и в других городах Европы.
 Никто не собирается её заменять асфальтом в угоду мифической выгоде.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А не за комми, но межу прочим они вывели и пионерские лагеря и дома отдыха и санатории, которые новоявленные слуги народа бистренько разбодяжили. Или я не прав?  И кто хуже???? При дэмократии о приросте населения я чего то и не слыщу  Что вывела УКРАИНА??? Бомжей????


 Да, коммунальных бомжей :smileflag: !

----------


## translator

> Пелевин замена Пушкина?


 Это не сказал.




> Может не надо про доблестные войска А ? Разные ситуации были. 
> Был в Кракове, ПОЛЬСКИЕ экскурсоводы говорят спасибо  НАШИМ войскам которые спасли город.
> Прагу дед освобождал. От Сталинграда дошел. Не люблю когда о НАШИХ воисках так вскользь, межу прочим...


 И мой дед до Германии дошел. И потом служил там после войны еще лет 10. И что?




> *Дрезден был разрушен* налётами авиации англичан и американцев 13—15 февраля 1945 года.
> Прага,вообще,почти не пострадала во время Войны. Булыжная мостовая сохранилась и в других городах Европы.
>  Никто не собирается её заменять асфальтом в угоду мифической выгоде.


 Выделено ключевое слово.
Булыжник не пострадал. Домов не осталось. Я об архитектуре. Это всё — новодел.

Они там не сопли жевали на форуме годами, а дома восстановили лет за 10.

----------


## Antique

> Это не сказал.


 Тогда ваше возражение неверно, так как условия не соблюдены.

----------


## фауст

> Я об архитектуре. Это всё — новодел.
> Они там не сопли жевали на форуме годами, а дома восстановили лет за 10.


  Проблема в том, что в Европе новодел будет выглядеть точь-в-точь, как его предшественник.
У нас же -на месте старого здания построят очередную "Европу",что на Дерибасовской.

----------


## translator

> Проблема в том, что в Европе новодел будет выглядеть точь-в-точь, как его предшественник.
> У нас же -на месте старого здания построят очередную "Европу",что на Дерибасовской.


  И я о том же. У нас за 70 лет совка выросло много поколейни генархитекторов с сельскими мозгами. Большинство генархитекторов СССР -- выходцы из села. Какие действия они могут возглавить? Им параши под кукурузой строить, а не архитектуру. Ядерный бункер -- их максимум.
А у них есть внуки, которые сейчас проектируют....
Так что это нытье по дому Руссова просто не попадает в их пространство имен.
С одной стороны, это печально. С другой, надо работать с тем материалом, который есть сегодня.
А сегодня Одесса -- это отличные декорации для фильмов о разрухе 1920-40 годов.
А эмоции -- это нерентабельная трата сил.

----------


## translator

> Проблема в том, что в Европе новодел будет выглядеть точь-в-точь, как его предшественник.


 Культура возникает в условиях избытка финансов. Поверьте, атланты у входа и мозаичные панно на лестницах никак не влияют на качество смыва в унитазе. Чтобы была культура, должно быть много богатых. А у нас их искореняли 70 лет, да и теперь не сильно любят en masse.

"Разруха — в головах." ©

Эта власть избрана большинством.

----------


## VicTur

> А за дом Руссова цепляемся, хотя это такая же рухлядь и анахронизм, особенно в нынешнем его состоянии. Время упущено, когда что-то можно было восстановить. Надо снести и строить новое. Может быть, стилизованное под "то время", а может быть, и нет, так как время идет и мир вокруг меняется. А цепляться за старину... это ностальгия... это ушедшая молодость... исключительно психологический якорь, тянущий назад (= не дающий идти вперед) и подтверждающий, что организм уже не ощущает себя молодым.


 Если красоту ты называешь рухлядью, то это говорит исключительно о твоей духовной и эстетической слепоте. А дом Руссова как был, так и остаётся шедевром, и ему твоё мнение не мешает оставаться шедевром.



> (Тот, кто чувствует себя молодым, не вспоминает "как было раньше", а получает удовольствие от сегодняшнего момента и радуется текущему.)


 Чушь. Если воспоминания о том, как было раньше, мешают тебе чувствовать себя молодым, то мне тебя просто жаль. Это говорит исключительно о твоей... в общем, см. выше.
Я вот, представь, чувствую себя молодым, могу радоваться как текущему моменту, так и тому, что у меня есть прошлое. А ты, бедняга, даже и не знаешь, какой радости лишён.

----------


## translator

> Если воспоминания....


 Не путай понятия "вспоминать" и "цепляться".

--

Мне было гораздо приятнее, если бы на месте этой развалюхи было бы уже хоть что-то, но в нормальном состоянии.
Я понимаю, что это *было* красиво, но это *уже* рухлядь.

Даже с точки зрения туризма, которая мне почти пофик, приятнее смотреть на чистое, а не на бомжатник.
Наши экскурсоводы в последние 30 лет только и знают, что "в настоящее время  здание реставрируется".
Туристу, конечно, пофик: он проехал на автобусе по городу и уехал. Но мы-то  знаем правду...
Пусть лучше будет на месте Руссова "Европа" или другая стекляшка, но чистая и  блестящая, а не этот гадюшник.
Не умеют реставрировать, пусть делают то, что умеют. Но пусть это делают.
И, поверьте, оно будет оценено, т.к. любой, даже без понимания в искусстве, тупо любит чистоту, комфорт и функциональность.

----------


## exse

> И не надо приводить в пример Прагу, Берлин, Дрезден. *Наши доблестные войска сравняли эти горда с землей в 1945*.


 Эта тема на форуме ("Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять") считается довольно авторитетной и не всякий прочитавший  подобную чушь (см. цитату) посчитает необходимым ее проверить  на лживость. И появятся такие, кто ссылаясь на эту тему будут утверждать, что это


сделали не американцы. Про Прагу вообще молчу - "Чтобы в ложь поверили, она должна быть ужасающей"(С).

Интересно, а Хиросиму и Нагасаки тоже мы?

----------


## Коннект 002

> *Культура возникает в условиях избытка финансов.* Поверьте, атланты у входа и мозаичные панно на лестницах никак не влияют на качество смыва в унитазе. Чтобы была культура, должно быть много богатых. А у нас их искореняли 70 лет, да и теперь не сильно любят en masse.
> 
> "Разруха — в головах." ©
> 
> Эта власть избрана большинством.


 
 сомнительный тезис.Самые бедные горные районы Западной Украины имеют самую красивую сельскую архитектуру

----------


## Семирек

> Что вывела УКРАИНА??? Бомжей????


 Не только бомжей. Открытых нацистов - ВО "Свобода" - Тягныбока, Фарион, Ильенку и иже с ними, которым до лампочки культура Одессы и других городов Ю-В.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Не только бомжей. Открытых нацистов - ВО "Свобода" - Тягныбока, Фарион, Ильенку и иже с ними, которым до лампочки культура Одессы и других городов Ю-В.


 заезженная пластинка политических шарлатанов типа муркова, коцтусева и прочих местячковых геростратов здесь не к месту

----------


## Скрытик

> А не за комми, но межу прочим они вывели и пионерские лагеря и дома отдыха и санатории, которые новоявленные слуги народа бистренько разбодяжили. Или я не прав?  И кто хуже???? При дэмократии о приросте населения я чего то и не слыщу  Что вывела УКРАИНА??? Бомжей????


  Про скаутов слышал что нибудь? Про Куяльник до ВОР слышал наверное? Про рост населения до 1913 года слышал?
Бомжи это последствия коммунистического прошлого. Вообще, то что мы видим сегодня это извращение, не имеющее ничего общего ни с капитализмом ни с социализмом. Продукт 70-летнего искажения развития общества. Я очень хорошо помню как доставались "блага" в 70х-80х, это оттуда родом коррупция и кумовство. Оно не появилось просто так в 91м году, его впитали с молоком матерей все нынешние чинуши. 
Не путай причины со следствием.

----------


## Скрытик

> Если красоту ты называешь рухлядью, то это говорит исключительно о твоей духовной и эстетической слепоте. А дом Руссова как был, так и остаётся шедевром, и ему твоё мнение не мешает оставаться шедевром.


  100%. Даже вчера я поражался красоте разрушающегося здания. Там такая энергетика в каждом штрихе!

----------


## Семирек

> Бомжи это последствия коммунистического прошлого. Вообще, то что мы видим сегодня это извращение, не имеющее ничего общего ни с капитализмом ни с социализмом.


 Ничуть не оправдывая коммунистическое прошлое, хочу заметить, что бомжи (иначе бродяги) были всегда и не только в России. Стоит вспомнить хотя бы пьесу Горького "На дне" и его же рассказ "Челкаш". Да и образ маленького бродяги Чарли (Чарли Чаплин) - чем не бомж по нынешнему?

----------


## Семирек

> заезженная пластинка политических шарлатанов типа муркова, коцтусева и прочих местячковых геростратов здесь не к месту


 Много думал, прежде чем выложить из себя подобный высер? Ты думаешь, что он к месту?

----------


## brassl

> Про скаутов слышал что нибудь? Про Куяльник до ВОР слышал наверное? Про рост населения до 1913 года слышал?
> Бомжи это последствия коммунистического прошлого. Вообще, то что мы видим сегодня это извращение, не имеющее ничего общего ни с капитализмом ни с социализмом. Продукт 70-летнего искажения развития общества. Я очень хорошо помню как доставались "блага" в 70х-80х, это оттуда родом коррупция и кумовство. Оно не появилось просто так в 91м году, его впитали с молоком матерей все нынешние чинуши. 
> Не путай причины со следствием.


 Да в курсе я. Может хватит 20 лет прикрываться следствием? А гавно было всегда. И при царе, и при советах, но только при демократии от него уже нигде не укрыться. Давайте тогда уж пинять на Петра 1 и Мазепу (по-моему мы вообще отошли от темы, или же наоборот копнули ее слишком глубоко  :smileflag: )

----------


## brassl

> И мой дед до Германии дошел. И потом служил там после войны еще лет 10. И что?


 Да я так понял что и ничего

----------


## brassl

С меня штраф за треп  :smileflag:  Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Пушкин

> Они, конечно, назвали Бродскую синагогу Главной. Но это мелочи. Интересно, сколько документов потеряется при переезде?
> Почитайте и это. Астрологические новости: http://dumskaya.net/news/sud-idet-028060/


 Настоящее её название Новая главная синагога...

----------


## Пушкин

> хорошо еще, что не назвали синагогой Бродского


  Синагога Бродского - это в Киеве, хотя и в нашу, семья Бродских внесла весомую лепту. Название общины от выходцев из города Броды и община имела название Бродская за долго до постройки самого здания синагоги.

----------


## Буджак

> Памятник уже развалили. Где вы были, когда он рушился? Почему только сейчас начали ныть над догнивающими костями?
> Если не можешь влиять на процесс, то просто молчишь. Всего-то. Лучше заниматься и интересоваться тем, на что ты можешь повлиять.
> Иначе это глупая трата сил.
> 
> Что даст нытье, что дом снесут?
> Что дало многолетнее нытье, что он рушится?
> Либо не те ноют, либо не пере теми ноют. Собака лает, караван идет.
> Выходит, и ныть нет смысла. Это непродуктивно. Ситуация не меняется, но на форуме полтыщи страниц флуда наросло.
> Лучше переключиться на что-то более продуктивное.


 


> Системы их дешевле 
> Другая есть едва ли, 
> Станичниками древле 
> У нас их называли. 
> 
> Они ж и реалисты, 
> Прекрасного не любят, 
> Знать сами неказисты, 
> Затем красу и губят.” 
> ...


 Дом пока стоит. Даже наши станичники пока не снесли его, именно потому, что это не так просто - есть еще общественное мнение, в том числе, и мое. Прослыть вандалом - чести мало. Дом выкуплен, у меня не хватит денег на то, чтобы выкупить его на себя и отреставрировать. А так заманчиво было бы его разрушить и построить что-то типа Европы или гостиницы на Морвокзале... Только вот потомки не простят. И даже в таком жутком состоянии дом продолжает украшать собой город...

----------


## Паломник

От спасибо! Знач я на втором уже лежу? И не догадываюсь!!!))))

----------


## Киров

> Про скаутов слышал что нибудь? Про Куяльник до ВОР слышал наверное? Про рост населения до 1913 года слышал?
> Бомжи это последствия коммунистического прошлого. Вообще, то что мы видим сегодня это извращение, не имеющее ничего общего ни с капитализмом ни с социализмом. Продукт 70-летнего искажения развития общества. Я очень хорошо помню как доставались "блага" в 70х-80х, это оттуда родом коррупция и кумовство. Оно не появилось просто так в 91м году, его впитали с молоком матерей все нынешние чинуши. 
> Не путай причины со следствием.


  А как доставались" блага" в 70х-80х?Если можно,поделитесь воспоминаниями...я  зарабатывал на заводе(Средняя 10) примерно 350  руб.чистыми...работая с пол-восьмого до четырёх.

----------


## Jina

Да ,вы правы,водки было навалом.
Ведь вы это имели в виду?

----------


## Буджак

Ага, это сейчас водки навалом, а тогда, в середине 80-х? Это ж валюта была!

----------


## grudinovker

> Синагога Бродского - это в Киеве, хотя и в нашу, семья Бродских внесла весомую лепту. Название общины от выходцев из города Броды и община имела название Бродская за долго до постройки самого здания синагоги.


  поверьте, что касается синагоги, то я более чем в курсе)

----------


## Пушкин

> поверьте, что касается синагоги, то я более чем в курсе)


 Уверен что нет, потому что феномен еврейской Одессы и  Бродской общины  до конца не изучен, а те знания которые предоставляют нам сейчас сделаны через призму пристрастного, однобокого взгляда... К сожалению встречаюсь с этим повсеместно.)))

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Дамы и господа! Просьба не политизироваться... продолжаем далее обсуждать тему.

----------


## Киров

> Уверен что нет, потому что феномен еврейской Одессы и  Бродской общины  до конца не изучен, а те знания которые предоставляют нам сейчас сделаны через призму пристрастного, однобокого взгляда... К сожалению встречаюсь с этим повсеместно.)))


  А что по евреям не ясно..?Начали прибывать они в этот край  в начале 19 века в основном из Могилёвской,Витебской и других западных губерний...были трудолюбивы и умны...Занимались землепашеством ,торговлей и были хорошими ремесленниками...Выделялись они большой тягой к знаниям...Я уже писал, как-то работая со списками одесских призывников(в одесском архиве) 1916 года,обратил внимание,что если призывник-русский(там не было украинцев,болгар и пр.,все православные,даже с фамилией Нур-Мухамедов и Рабинович-были русские,ну и остальные-евреи),то в графе "образование" стояло часто не грамотный,или пару тройку классов,а профессия-чернорабочий,или грузчик.Но евреи были все с образованием,иногда высшим,а профессии-приказчик,мастер...Один был русский с высшим образованием електромеханика-чему я был очень рад.Да,и евреев-призывников на войну было если не половина,то процентов 35 точно.Короче,умные.В последнюю войну они прекрасно воевали,хотя мой батя утверждал,что евреи прятались в Ташкенте,но он ошибался.Когда открылась возможность переехать из Одессы на более высокий уровень,они двинулись в Америку,Израиль...Полу кочевой народ.Шучу.Вот такой взгляд со стороны.Хотя они кричат,что их не пускали в институты,практически никогда не встречал еврея без высшего образования..,или типа,я работаю дворником,потому,что при Советах мне не дали поступить в институт...Да,и хочу заметить,русские им доверяли,в моём детстве почти все врачи и учителя были евреями.

----------


## Пушкин

> А что по евреям не ясно..?Начали прибывать они в этот край  в начале 19 века в основном из Могилёвской,Витебской и других западных губерний...были трудолюбивы и умны...Занимались землепашеством ,торговлей и были хорошими ремесленниками...Выделялись они большой тягой к знаниям...Я уже писал, как-то работая со списками одесских призывников(в одесском архиве) 1916 года,обратил внимание,что если призывник-русский(там не было украинцев,болгар и пр.,все православные,даже с фамилией Нур-Мухамедов и Рабинович-были русские,ну и остальные-евреи),то в графе "образование" стояло часто не грамотный,или пару тройку классов,а профессия-чернорабочий,или грузчик.Но евреи были все с образованием,иногда высшим,а профессии-приказчик,мастер...Один был русский с высшим образованием електромеханика-чему я был очень рад.Да,и евреев-призывников на войну было если не половина,то процентов 35 точно.Короче,умные.В последнюю войну они прекрасно воевали,хотя мой батя утверждал,что евреи прятались в Ташкенте,но он ошибался.Когда открылась возможность переехать из Одессы на более высокий уровень,они двинулись в Америку,Израиль...Полу кочевой народ.Шучу.Вот такой взгляд со стороны.Хотя они кричат,что их не пускали в институты,практически никогда не встречал еврея без высшего образования..,или типа,я работаю дворником,потому,что при Советах мне не дали поступить в институт...Да,и хочу заметить,русские им доверяли,в моём детстве почти все врачи и учителя были евреями.


 Да я не об этом, а может и об этом - вот вы пишите что все поголовно были с высшим образованием, то есть не ультроортодоксальные как нам стараются представить и глубоко в этом ошибаются, а ещё и во многих других вещах... Даже то что у Остапа Бендера папа был турецкоподанный (как писали Ильф и Петров) говорит о многом, а не только о гражданстве)))))

----------


## mlch

> практически никогда не встречал еврея без высшего образования.


 Ай, бросьте. Полно. В том числе и, вопреки анекдоту, если не с лопатой, то с фрезерным станком или сварочным постом.
А уж евреев - портных и парикмахеров всегда в Одессе было множество. Что же, по Вашему - у всех у них было высшее образование?

----------


## Trs

Вы не представляете сколько евреев без в/о работало после войны в ОТТУ. Так что нужно знать где искать.

----------


## Киров

Руки прочь от Остапа Бендера...хватит с вас Мишки Япончика и Бени Крика :smileflag: Остап был греком и имел предков  из Малого Буялыка(сейчас Свердлово) по фамилии Бербер:очень созвучно с Бендер...Ну подумайте сами,откуда у еврея,выходца из Западных губерний может быть турецкое подданство?Кстати Мавроди Это тоже греческая фамилия и её носители живут(жили) не далеко от пос.Котовского.Это ,если я вас правильно понял...что Вы замахнулись на святое :smileflag:

----------


## grudinovker

евреев без в/о тоже было предостаточно, но, как говаривали у нас на мехмате, каждое правило имеет исключения, которые только подтверждают правило))))) кстати, наличие высшего образования не всегда, увы, показатель наличия у человека  серого вещества имхо))) кстати, пс: уважаемый Пушкин, мне крайне интересно, а кто вам  старается представить, что все евреи в Одессе были поголовно ультраортодоксами? ))))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Руки прочь от Остапа Бендера...хватит с вас Мишки Япончика и Бени КрикаОстап был греком и имел предков  из Малого Буялыка(сейчас Свердлово) по фамилии Бербер:очень созвучно с Бендер...Ну подумайте сами,откуда у еврея,выходца из Западных губерний может быть турецкое подданство?Кстати Мавроди Это тоже греческая фамилия и её носители живут(жили)Вложение 6527548 не далеко от пос.Котовского.Это ,если я вас правильно понял...что Вы замахнулись на святое


  Это у вас какой то путь из евреев в греки? :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> пс: уважаемый Пушкин, мне крайне интересно, а кто вам  старается представить, что все евреи в Одессе были поголовно ультраортодоксами? ))))))


  да так общаюсь с разными религиозными и полурелигиозными деятелями, а так же  и другими лицами. 
 P.S.Список фамилий, явки, пароли предоставлять? :smileflag:

----------


## grudinovker

что-то мне подсказывает, что всех, кого вы мне перечислите, я уже знаю  :smileflag:  


> да так общаюсь с разными религиозными и полурелигиозными деятелями, а так же  и другими лицами. 
>  P.S.Список фамилий, явки, пароли предоставлять?

----------


## Antique

> Ай, бросьте. Полно. В том числе и, вопреки анекдоту, если не с лопатой, то с фрезерным станком или сварочным постом.
> А уж евреев - портных и парикмахеров всегда в Одессе было множество. Что же, по Вашему - у всех у них было высшее образование?


 Конечно же среди евреев как и людей других национальностей были и не очень образованные, но недавно в одной из тем форума была опубликована перепись населения Одессы 1897 года, где указан довольно высокий показатель образованности среди евреев.

----------


## Скрытик

Смотрите какой у девушки раритет имеется:
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1109819&p=40192467&viewfull=1#post40192467

----------


## mlch

> Конечно же среди евреев как и людей других национальностей были и не очень образованные, но недавно в одной из тем форума аба опубликована перепись населения за конец 19 века, где *показатель образованности среди евреев был довольно высокий.*


 Так я с этим и не спорю. Спорю только с голословным утверждением, что все, поголовно, евреи имеют высшее образование.

----------


## Лысый0

Евреи, евреи - кругом одни евреи (С)  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> что-то мне подсказывает, что всех, кого вы мне перечислите, я уже знаю


 И это правильный ответ :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Евреи, евреи - кругом одни евреи (С)


 Не, ну вот скажите, а кто сейчас не еврей, кто? (С) :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

> Руки прочь от Остапа Бендера...хватит с вас Мишки Япончика и Бени КрикаОстап был греком и имел предков  из Малого Буялыка(сейчас Свердлово) по фамилии Бербер:очень созвучно с Бендер...Ну подумайте сами,откуда у еврея,выходца из Западных губерний может быть турецкое подданство?Кстати Мавроди Это тоже греческая фамилия и её носители живут(жили)Вложение 6527548 не далеко от пос.Котовского.Это ,если я вас правильно понял...что Вы замахнулись на святое


 В дореволюционный период в отношении евреев действовали определенные ограничения. Например, "черта оседлости" - запрет на поселения в определенных районах. Это становилось причиной определенных проблем, например, в коммерции.

Поэтому многие коммерсанты из числа евреев (а в Одессе было много и тех, и других) принимали турецкое подданство. Так как в отношении иностранцев ограничений на поселение и передвижение практически не было, это позволяло решить многие проблемы.

Поэтому "турецкоподданных" в Одеccе было довольно много. (http://baconmeteor.livejournal.com/1988.html?thread=81092)

----------


## Буджак

И знаменитая песня "семь-сорок" появилась тоже благодаря черте оседлости. Срок пребывания в крупных городах был до 8 часов вечера... Но я одного тогда не понимаю. Ведь переход в турецкое гражданство означал смену религии, то есть необходимо было стать мусульманином. Если уж решился сменить веру, можно было креститься, и черта оседлости преодолена. Вроде, это было куда проще...

----------


## Лысый0

> Не, ну вот скажите, а кто сейчас не еврей, кто? (С)


 Я!

----------


## Пушкин

> В дореволюционный период в отношении евреев действовали определенные ограничения. Например, "черта оседлости" - запрет на поселения в определенных районах. Это становилось причиной определенных проблем, например, в коммерции.
> 
> Поэтому многие коммерсанты из числа евреев (а в Одессе было много и тех, и других) принимали турецкое подданство. Так как в отношении иностранцев ограничений на поселение и передвижение практически не было, это позволяло решить многие проблемы.
> 
> Поэтому "турецкоподданных" в Одеccе было довольно много. (http://baconmeteor.livejournal.com/1988.html?thread=81092)


  Иночка, но ведь суть турецкого подданства абсолютно в ином - вспомните комитет содействия выезду в Палестину. Вы же экскурсии по еврейской Одессе водите, ну уж точно должны знать)))).

----------


## Пушкин

Ошибаетесь...

----------


## Пушкин

> Я!


 О.к. тогда я вас вычеркиваю))))

----------


## Скрытик

Меня тоже  :smileflag: 
Хоть мамина девичья фамилия Речман, но это скорее немецкие корни, она родом с Тернопольщины.

----------


## Семирек

> Но я одного тогда не понимаю. *Ведь переход в турецкое гражданство означал смену религии*, то есть необходимо было стать мусульманином. Если уж решился сменить веру, можно было креститься, и черта оседлости преодолена. Вроде, это было куда проще...


 Ничего подобного! В той же Турции (Константинополе, Малой Азии, Палестине) жила масса православных греков, арабов, болгар и других народов. И все они официально были турецкоподданными. Переход в другое подданство вовсе не означал смену религии.

P.S. К этому можно вспомнить таких турецкоподданных, как казаки-некрасовцы, ушедших с Дона в Турцию после подавления Булавинского восстания в начале XVIII века, сохранивших свою религию (православие) и возвратившихся в Россию в 60-е годы ХХ века.

----------


## Лысый0

> О.к. тогда я вас вычеркиваю))))


 Два раза, но с оговоркой...

----------


## VicTur

> Мне было гораздо приятнее, если бы на месте этой развалюхи было бы уже хоть что-то, но в нормальном состоянии.
> Я понимаю, что это *было* красиво, но это *уже* рухлядь..


 Ты не видишь одной очевидной вещи. Дом Руссова с самого начала настолько красив, что рухлядью быть просто НЕ СПОСОБЕН. Ни в каком состоянии. В нём может жить полсотни бомжей и он может гореть полсотни раз, он может быть в состоянии на полсотни порядков худшем, чем сегодня, — и всё равно он в рухлядь не превратится, а останется домом Руссова, ценным историко-архитектурным памятником. Красота, понимаешь ли, это страшная сила.
Колосс Родосский ведь тоже оставался чудом света даже после того, как упал. И пирамиды остаются чудом света, даже несмотря на то что напрочь потеряли облицовку, разграблены и продырявлены горе-археологами и гробокопателями.
Ну вот с чем бы сравнить, чтоб совсем ясно стало... Порядочный человек может быть тяжело болен — и всё равно остаётся порядочным человеком. А мерзавец может быть здоров как бык — но человеком не является.
Так что если ты дом Руссова считаешь рухлядью — проблема не в доме Руссова (что ему до твоего мнения), а в дефектах твоего мировосприятия. Это всё равно как если бы твой друг сломал ногу — и ты из-за этого стал считать его мерзавцем. Логика примерно одинаковая.




> любой, даже без понимания в искусстве, тупо любит чистоту, комфорт и функциональность.


 Ага. Особенно порадовало слово «тупо». Ключевое слово прямо-таки.

----------


## mlch

> Я!


  А чем докажешь?  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> А чем докажешь?


 "Иван Израилевич, либо снимите крестик, либо оденьте трусы"

----------


## krust

> Ай, бросьте. Полно. В том числе и, вопреки анекдоту, если не с лопатой, то с фрезерным станком или сварочным постом.
> А уж евреев - портных и парикмахеров всегда в Одессе было множество. Что же, по Вашему - у всех у них было высшее образование?


 ... :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> "Иван Израилевич, либо снимите крестик, либо оденьте трусы"


 Сколько бы Иван Израилевич трусы ни *одевал*, ему это не поможет. А вот если он их *наденет*, то шанс у него есть. И то небольшой.

----------


## OMF

Если уж на то пошло, то можно и так, и так - во-первых, это самостоятельное действие без посторонней помощи, во-вторых, процесс происходит не сверху, а снизу, в третьих, в Одессе все можно

----------


## VicTur

> Если уж на то пошло, то можно и так, и так - во-первых, это самостоятельное действие без посторонней помощи, во-вторых, процесс происходит не сверху, а снизу, в третьих, в Одессе все можно


 Нет, Жоржик прав. Трусы (как и любой другой предмет одежды) можно только НАдеть. Что в Одессе, что в Антарктиде, что на Луне. И движение снизу вкупе с самостоятельностью тут ни при чём.

----------


## Буджак

Тем не менее, даже в настоящий момент еврейская диаспора составляет в Турции доли промилле. Православные традиции там действительно были со времен Константинополя, иудеев там было исчезающе мало.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Нет, Жоржик прав. Трусы (как и любой другой предмет одежды) можно только НАдеть. Что в Одессе, что в Антарктиде, что на Луне. И движение снизу вкупе с самостоятельностью тут ни при чём.


 
http://odel-nadel.narod.ru/str3.html



> Следовательно: 1) одевают куртку (по умолчанию на самого себя); 2) одевают Свету, помогая ей в её действии; 3) надевают куртку (по умолчанию на другого человека или на сторонний предмет).
> 
> 
>   	Одеть Свету (куклу); 
> Одеть куртку (по умолчанию – самому на себя); 
> Надеть на Свету; 
> Надеть куртку (по умолчанию – другому человеку, на другого человека или на предмет).

----------


## Jorjic

*Показать скрытый текст* *о- и на-*Есть простое мнемоническое правило:
Надевают одежду, одевают Надежду.
А вообщен-то это надо обсуждать, если хочется, в другой ветке.

----------


## Shunter

> Постойте, вы утверждаете, что упомянутое здание с большим вестибюлем и верхнем светом, это не вокзал?


    Утверждаю  На этом месте были сараи спортклуба, а сами площадки для волейбола и баскетбола были на дворе. Там сейчас бригадный дом и СТО. Синема было в нынешнем борцовском зале, когда вся эта территория принадлежала Главным Паровозным Мастерским.

----------


## Antique

> Утверждаю  На этом месте были сараи спортклуба, а сами площадки для волейбола и баскетбола были на дворе. Там сейчас бригадный дом и СТО. Синема было в нынешнем борцовском зале, когда вся эта территория принадлежала Главным Паровозным Мастерским.


 То здание, о котором я веду речь гораздо старше спортклуба, вот оно помечено: http://goo.gl/maps/UdV8J Кроме того ,что оно в фильме упоминается в качестве вокзала, так и по архитектуре это явно вокзальное здание с центральным вестибюлем.

В книге про историю ОЖД вокзалом называется и то самое одноэтажное здание, фотографию которого вы приводили, но вокзал существует с 1860-х годов. Допустимо, что это здание могло быть построено ранее так как имеет более простую архитектуру. У В.А. Пилявского также указано, что новое вокзальное здание было сооружено в 1890-1891 году, то есть за период существования вокзала он было по очереди по крайней мере в двух зданиях.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Смотрите какой у девушки раритет имеется:
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1109819&p=40192467&viewfull=1#post40192467


  Карты из книги "100-летие Одессы". Состояние ужасное.

----------


## VicTur

> http://odel-nadel.narod.ru/str3.html


 Как я люблю, когда полуграмотные дилетанты начинают давать советы на самопальных сайтах...
Вот авторитетная ссылка: http://gramota.ru/spravka/trudnosti/36_119.
Вопрос закрыт.

----------


## malyutka_e

Пользователь Viktoz с форума "История и современность Одессы - фотозагадки" дал такую ссылку, если кто не видел: http://ru.calameo.com/read/002055968939161e9ba7b

----------


## Antique

Не зря в 2008 году исключили из списка памятников дом Тарнапольского, что находится на улице Белинского, 16. Его собираются сносить.

Вот так любое историческое здание может быть снесено и не беда, если оно охраняется законом или имеет запоминающийся вид, всё равно исключат из списка и снесут.

Интересно, а голосование анонимное? Неплохо бы составить список городских вандалов.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не зря в 2008 году исключили из списка памятников дом Тарнапольского, что находится на улице Белинского, 16. Его собираются сносить.
> 
> Вот так любое историческое здание может быть снесено и не беда, если оно охраняется законом или имеет запоминающийся вид, всё равно исключат из списка и снесут.
> 
> Интересно, а голосование анонимное? Неплохо бы составить список городских вандалов.


  Так военкомат вроде рядом по Пантелеймоновской, а в этом здании сейчас филиал по моему Нархоза...

----------


## Antique

> Так военкомат вроде рядом по Пантелеймоновской, а в этом здании сейчас филиал по моему Нархоза...


 Не знаю, никогда не слышал, и по ДубльГису не указано ничего из вышеперечисленного.

----------


## Kamin

Приморский военкомат всегда располагался по Пантелеймоновской, а в здании на углу были совсем другие учреждения. Банк, а сейчас действительно одно из подразделений Нархоза. Может в связи с тем, что Нархозу и его институтам отдали корпуса на Фонтанской дороге № 4, это здание они освобождают.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не знаю, никогда не слышал, и по ДубльГису не указано ничего из вышеперечисленного.


 http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.752942%...92329027881623
 С права от входной двери висит табличка, а по дубльгису ЧП Дисконт...

----------


## ebreo

> http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.752942%...92329027881623
>  С права от входной двери висит табличка, а по дубльгису ЧП Дисконт...


  чего гадать, если прямым текстом сегодня на сессии была сказано "Владелец помещения бывшего Приморского военкомата -ЧП "Дисконт"

----------


## Скрытик

> Приморский военкомат всегда располагался по Пантелеймоновской, а в здании на углу были совсем другие учреждения. Банк, а сейчас действительно одно из подразделений Нархоза. Может в связи с тем, что Нархозу и его институтам отдали корпуса на Фонтанской дороге № 4, это здание они освобождают.


  Там точно был военкомат в 80х.

----------


## Antique

Мне кажется что самое важное не в том, что там находилось или находится, а в том, что здания скоро не станет.

----------


## Пушкин

> чего гадать, если прямым текстом сегодня на сессии была сказано "Владелец помещения бывшего Приморского военкомата -ЧП "Дисконт"


  Помещение военкомата рядом, тут был другие учреждения...

----------


## Пушкин

> Мне кажется что самое важное не в том, что там находилось или находится, а в том, что здания скоро не станет.


  Проблема в том что мы не знаем, точно, этого здания не станет или соседнего по Пантелеймоновской где находится военкомат. Журналисты могли так же посмотреть в дубльгис (а там возможны ошибки) и допустить ошибку. Я склонен доверять только архиву БТИ и Департаменту регистрации.

----------


## Гидрант

> Там точно был военкомат в 80х.


 Переехал на Пантелеймоновскую в конце 70-х с Томаса,1. Располагался в спину редакции "Защитник Родины", примерно на этом месте была построена голубая высотка.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вы забыли, что в этом здании была контора Индо-Европейского телеграфа.

----------


## SaMoVar

Я в ступоре после сессии горсовета. Это вообще что-то невообразимое. Хочется взять в аренду СВД.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я в ступоре после сессии горсовета. Это вообще что-то невообразимое. Хочется взять в аренду СВД.


  Это что-то вроде автомата Калашникова?

----------


## SaMoVar

Принцип один, но работать по-другому немножко надо.

----------


## Скрытик

> Принцип один, но работать по-другому немножко надо.


  Зато намного точнее...

----------


## Чебурген

Избирательнее, от слова "избиратели"?  :smileflag:  А здание на Пантелеймоновской угол Белинского, таки да, говорят, внутри трещит, и стены и потолки...

----------


## Antique

> Я в ступоре после сессии горсовета. Это вообще что-то невообразимое. Хочется взять в аренду СВД.


 Сессия дерибансовета.

----------


## BIGBIG

Все что вы все обсуждаете,уже много раз обсуждалось еще в 19 веке.Тщательно читаю все высказывания,и немного удивляюсь.Но отвечать буду выдержками из разных изданий на эту тему.(Аналогия с домом Руссова и т.д.)

----------


## brassl

Ребята подскажите, может кто знает.
Попала в руки фото с подписью Михаил Васильевич Де Морей (возможно он зять Торшина Василия Федоровича, который, как сказали, жил /владел/, домом по Базарной, 14, и ходил на параходах РОПИТа капитаном).
Нашел что предок Де Морея был одним из руководителей войны за независимость Шотландии в 1296 году. А вот о самом Михаиле Васильвиче ничего пока не нашел
Сейчас проходит интересная инсталяция одесских фото (в основном портреты) в Лит музее. Все отфотографировал  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Все что вы все обсуждаете,уже много раз обсуждалось еще в 19 веке.Тщательно читаю все высказывания,и немного удивляюсь.Но отвечать буду выдержками из разных изданий на эту тему.(Аналогия с домом Руссова и т.д.)


 Думаю, что если остальное того же уровня, то беспокоиться не стоит. Тут своего такого выше крыши.

----------


## Буджак

Было бы очень интересно почитать, как городская Дума еще в 19 веке обсуждала вопросы сноса исторических зданий.

----------


## Antique

> Было бы очень интересно почитать, как городская Дума еще в 19 веке обсуждала вопросы сноса исторических зданий.


 А какие одесские здания были историческими в конце ХІХ века?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Было бы очень интересно почитать, как городская Дума еще в 19 веке обсуждала вопросы сноса исторических зданий.


 тогда так трепетно к старине не относились

----------


## Коннект 002

> А какие одесские здания были историческими в конце ХІХ века?


 18 века. Читал, что ценности тогда были несколько иные , старые ( физически устаревшие)  дома считались рухлядью и беспощадно сносились

----------


## Буджак

Те, которые строились веком ранее. Что проектировал, например, Фраполли (если не ошибся с написанием фамилии). Если не ошибаюсь, он был одним из первых архитекторов, по проектам которого строили Одессу.

----------


## Скрытик

> Сессия дерибансовета.


  Краткий перечень украденного:



> Продажа городского пакета акций ЗАО «Пассаж».
>  Узаконение незаконно построенной гостиницы на Французском бульваре.
>  Передача в частные руки трети гектара земли на Ланжероне.
>  Передача под застройку большого участка сквера вокруг кинотеатра «Вымпел».
>  Бесплатная передача «дачникам» полугектара земли в Черноморке.
>  Сдача в аренду Леониду Климову почти 2 гектаров земли в районе Отрады.
>  Легализация нахалстроя на месте бывшей станции скорой помощи в Валиховском переулке.
>  Передача частникам земли рынка «Привоз».
>  Узаконение «реконструкции» памятника архитектуры на Приморском  бульваре, 15 – знаменитого дома Фука; над зданием хотят надстроить два  этажа и превратить его в торговый центр.


 
Нет слов...

----------


## SaMoVar

Так просто это не оставим. Завтра обсуждение стратегии.

----------


## Antique

> Те, которые строились веком ранее. Что проектировал, например, Фраполли (если не ошибся с написанием фамилии). Если не ошибаюсь, он был одним из первых архитекторов, по проектам которого строили Одессу.


 Так для современников эти дома выглядели построенными практически вчера - лет 80 назад. А с точки зрения художественной ценности здания конца ХІХ века имели большее значение.

Кажется Александр Де Рибас писал, что старый Одеский театр был не очень красивый, но для нас сейчас он имел бы большую ценность. Шутка ли классицизм, сейчас так давно не строят.

----------


## Буджак

Да я бы не сказал... Дома 1913-1914 года постройки для нас были "не вчера построенными" еще в начале 90-х. Я на дом Маргулиса тогда засматривался, а ведь он 1913 года постройки, тогда ему как раз 80 лет было. Разве его нельзя было назвать историческим?

----------


## Пушкин

> Так для современников эти дома выглядели построенными практически вчера - лет 80 назад. А с точки зрения художественной ценности здания конца ХІХ века имели большее значение.
> 
> Кажется Александр Де Рибас писал, что старый Одеский театр был не очень красивый, но для нас сейчас он имел бы большую ценность. Шутка ли классицизм, сейчас так давно не строят.


  Он так же писал что одесситы не были довольны новым театром и что для них старый был намного лучше, а новый был уж слишком современным...)))) Но в каждом написанном им слове чувствовалась ностальгия по Старой Одессе -  неумолимая тоска. Мне кажется мы чувствуем тоже самое....

----------


## Antique

> Да я бы не сказал... Дома 1913-1914 года постройки для нас были "не вчера построенными" еще в начале 90-х. Я на дом Маргулиса тогда засматривался, а ведь он 1913 года постройки, тогда ему как раз 80 лет было. Разве его нельзя было назвать историческим?


 Дело не просто во времени постройки, а в эпохе. До Первой мировой войны искусство развивалось путём развития базировавшегося на историческом опыте. то искусство, которое вело своё начало от времён античности и раннего средневековья исчерпало себя в 1910-х годах. После Первой мировой войны произошёл отказ от преемственности и человечество вступило в кардинально иную эпоху модернизма. По-этому мы сейчас смотрим из одной эпохи в другую, в ту которая совершенно чужда нам.

Современники воспринимали дома эпохи класицизма также, как мы сейчас воспринимает дома на  Новосельского, 32 и прочие подобные. Вот, например почти никто не сожалел о сносе дома на Алексеевской площади, 3 (1930-е) хотя здание даже облицованное "сантехнической" плиткой обладало приятной композицией. Через 40-100 лет может и будут сожалеть, если тогда произойдет кардинальная смена эпохи.

----------


## VicTur

> Вот, например почти никто не сожалел о сносе дома на Алексеевской площади, 3 (1930-е) хотя здание даже облицованное "сантехнической" плиткой обладало приятной композицией. Через 40-100 лет может и будут сожалеть, если тогда произойдет кардинальная смена эпохи.


 Какое здание снесли? Неужели это:

----------


## BIGBIG

> Думаю, что если остальное того же уровня, то беспокоиться не стоит. Тут своего такого выше крыши.


 Вы читали трехтомник воспоминаний Андреевского?

----------


## Jorjic

> Вы читали трехтомник воспоминаний Андреевского?


 Нет. Я прочитал приведенную Вами цитату и решил, что Вы выбрали лучшее.

----------


## Antique

> Какое здание снесли? Неужели это:


 Да и по-моему уже давно. По крайней мере я его так никогда и не видел вживую. В Яндекс и в Гугл панорамах оно уже снесено. Кстати, интересно, что это было первоначально. Случайно не детский сад?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Так просто это не оставим. Завтра обсуждение стратегии.


 СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Sergey_L

Я в теме про фотозагадки года два-три назад выкладывал фото светильников оттуда. Нашел ту страницу. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506&page=877 И вот ещё что нашлось

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Какое здание снесли? Неужели это:
> 
> Вложение 6536685
> Вложение 6536686
> Вложение 6536687


 На его месте пару месяцев назад достроен центральный офис МТС.

----------


## inborz

> вспомните комитет содействия выезду в Палестину.)))).


 Это другая история. В Одессе было много настоящих жителей Турции, изгнанных и бежавших оттуда во время Первой мировой войны. Они добивались возврата на родину, а Палестинский комитет воспользовался этим, чтобы отправить в Палестину евреев-сионистов , которые не могли получить сертификат на въезд, под видом беженцев из Турции.

----------


## Antique

> 18 века.


 Нет, я про то что в конце ХІХ века считалось памятниками в Одессе. На самом деле в книге Одесса 1794-1894 упомянуто несколько  общественніх зданий и дворцов, но не более. Обычные жилые дома не считались памятниками потому что люди жили в таком времени, в котором современные здания имели более высокий художественный облик чем предыдущие. Действительно, зачем сохранять двухэтажный галерейный дом, когда за определённую суму денег за год возведут настоящее произведение искусства.К тому же многим к 1960-70 годам до смерти приелся классицизм, ведь ещё такие люди как Гоголь отзывались о нём очень нелестно. По этому как вы и говорите старые дома беспощадно сносились кроме тех, что имели очень богатое убранство вроде дворца Абазы, хотя его интерьеры были очень упрощены после размещения в здании гимназии.

Сейчас же, в наши времена, когда все эпохи для нас равноудалены, то есть они все находятся на "безграничном" расстоянии от нас, то практически все здания имеют для нас большую ценность, причём чем старее здание, тем менее важно качество его оформления.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Вы забыли, что в этом здании была контора Индо-Европейского телеграфа.


 В каком здании? Проясните что это был за Индо-Европейский Телеграф?
На месте голубой высотки на Французском было другое здание?
В какие годы там был военкомат, а в каких контора телеграфа?

----------


## VicTur

> то искусство, которое вело своё начало от времён античности и раннего средневековья исчерпало себя в 1910-х годах. После Первой мировой войны произошёл отказ от преемственности и человечество вступило в кардинально иную эпоху модернизма.


 Разве в 1910-х годах? А как же сталинский ампир? Преемственность с классической традицией налицо.

----------


## Antique

> Разве в 1910-х годах? А как же сталинский ампир? Преемственность с классической традицией налицо.


 Именно в 1910-х. Советский массовый неокласицизм - это некромантия, и не будь указа о перестройке худ. организаций в этом стиле возводились бы только отдельные здания.

----------


## Грачиков

Да М.В.Де Морей зять В.Ф.Торшинв который в 1905 году построил собственный дом по ул.Базарной 14.

----------


## Tipsy

Сам я издалека. Два года назад побывал в Одессе (правда всего 3 дня был). Мне очень город понравился. И энергетика тоже. Хотя 3 дня мало, конечно, чтобы все понять, но, скажу честно, уезжать не хотелось.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Так что со зданием Индо-Европейского Телеграфа? Это здание располагалось по Томаса 1? Каково было назначение этого учреждения?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Нет, я про то что в конце ХІХ века считалось памятниками в Одессе. На самом деле в книге Одесса 1794-1894 упомянуто несколько  общественніх зданий и дворцов, но не более. Обычные жилые дома не считались памятниками потому что люди жили в таком времени, в котором современные здания имели более высокий художественный облик чем предыдущие. Действительно, зачем сохранять двухэтажный галерейный дом, когда за определённую суму денег за год возведут настоящее произведение искусства.К тому же многим к 1960-70 годам до смерти приелся классицизм, ведь ещё такие люди как Гоголь отзывались о нём очень нелестно. По этому как вы и говорите старые дома беспощадно сносились кроме тех, что имели очень богатое убранство вроде дворца Абазы, хотя его интерьеры были очень упрощены после размещения в здании гимназии.
> 
> Сейчас же, в наши времена, когда все эпохи для нас равноудалены, то есть они все находятся на "безграничном" расстоянии от нас, то практически все здания имеют для нас большую ценность, причём чем старее здание, тем менее важно качество его оформления.


 Абсолютно согласен с Вами.

----------


## grudinovker

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Так просто это не оставим. Завтра обсуждение стратегии.


 Очевидно, что нужно, 
во-первых, направить протест в прокуратуру более высоких уровней, 
2. письма протеста в адрес президента-гаранта и премьера - о противозаконной и раззорительной политике Мэрии и горсовета...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> [IMG][/IMG]


 И что это? Где и когда?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Так что со зданием Индо-Европейского Телеграфа? Это здание располагалось по Томаса 1? Каково было назначение этого учреждения?


  Вам сюда: http://krymology.info/index.php/%D0%...80%D0%B0%D1%84
В начале прошлого века воротами Итальянского и Французского бульваров были в конце улицы Белинского – здание конторы Индо-Европейского телеграфа и дача фабриканта Конельского. Сохранилось только здание телеграфа (пока). А вот столбы не сохранились, как в Крыму.

----------


## grudinovker

Где именно, я , собственно, и сама не против узнать, поэтому и запостила. Это Одесса 1942года, комментариев и описания к фотографии не прилагалось



> И что это? Где и когда?


 ,

----------


## sashiki

> Где именно, я , собственно, и сама не против узнать, поэтому и запостила. Это Одесса 1942года, комментариев и описания к фотографии не прилагалось
>   ,


 Мне кажется, что это такая пушечка. Странно, что 42й, и на позиции... Может на переформировании?
Хотя может и чешская К-1, 149мм. И та и другая у них могли быть...

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вам сюда: http://krymology.info/index.php/%D0%...80%D0%B0%D1%84
> В начале прошлого века воротами Итальянского и Французского бульваров были в конце улицы Белинского – здание конторы Индо-Европейского телеграфа и дача фабриканта Конельского. Сохранилось только здание телеграфа (пока). А вот столбы не сохранились, как в Крыму.


  В Академии связи есть изоляторы и фрагмент кабеля той линии. Точно помню, что есть, но не помню где.

----------


## brassl

> Да М.В.Де Морей зять В.Ф.Торшинв который в 1905 году построил собственный дом по ул.Базарной 14.


 А кем он был, кроме того что был зятем ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Да М.В.Де Морей зять В.Ф.Торшинв который в 1905 году построил собственный дом по ул.Базарной 14.


 А какой именно, левый, правый или в глубине?

----------


## malyutka_e

Вопрос. Почему Тарпан использует медь (которую воруют), а не оцинкованное  железо? Технология старая, охотников за цветными металлами не привлекает. Во пример старого покрытия башенки на Градоначальнической. Ей больше 100 лет, а она до сих пор как новая (почти). И никаких охотников за цветными металлами она не привлекает. Штамповку таких лепестков можно наладить (хотя бы на фирме "Феррум"). Не сочтите за рекламу.

----------


## malyutka_e

Обратите внимание: здесь видно, в какие цвета было покрашено это здание за всю историю своего существования. Это цвета старой Одессы. Правда, это Молдаванка.

----------


## Antique

> Вопрос. Почему Тарпан использует медь (которую воруют), а не оцинкованное  железо? Технология старая, охотников за цветными металлами не привлекает. Во пример старого покрытия башенки на Градоначальнической. Ей больше 100 лет, а она до сих пор как новая (почти). И никаких охотников за цветными металлами она не привлекает. Штамповку таких лепестков можно наладить (хотя бы на фирме "Феррум"). Не сочтите за рекламу.


 Последняя реставрация - это шутовство. Ничего не сделали с балконами, в том числе и остеклёнными. Крыши - это позор, утрата аутентичной формы, мешанина материалов, некоторые из которых не соответствуют эпохе. Подобная башенка как на Градоначальницкой была и на Троицкой / Екатерининской. И что же, её заменили медным конусом.

----------


## Пушкин

> Последняя реставрация - это шутовство. Ничего не сделали с балконами, в том числе и остеклёнными. Крыши - это позор, утрата аутентичной формы, мешанина материалов, некоторые из которых не соответствуют эпохе. Подобная башенка как на Градоначальницкой была и на Троицкой / Екатерининской. И что же, её заменили медным конусом.


  А в других местах не плохо делают - это и дом Имбера и дом с восемью башнями и на Приображенской угол Троицкой два дома - там неплохо сделали башенки...

----------


## Грачиков

Там дом собственно один.как вы пишите в глубине.

----------


## Antique

> Там дом собственно один.как вы пишите в глубине.


 у тротуара же явно не забор поставлен.

----------


## Vitali P

Вроде такого снимка ещё не было?  WWII ITALIAN PRESS PHOTO OF OCCUPIED ODESSA 1941

----------


## феерический

Это же таможенная площадь, верно?

----------


## Good++++

> Вроде такого снимка ещё не было?  WWII ITALIAN PRESS PHOTO OF OCCUPIED ODESSA 1941Вложение 6550502


 Была эта фотография, как и фотографии этого места с земли...




  *Показать скрытый текст* *Большое фото*

----------


## Коннект 002

> Вопрос. Почему Тарпан использует медь (которую воруют), а не оцинкованное  железо? Технология старая, охотников за цветными металлами не привлекает. Во пример старого покрытия башенки на Градоначальнической. Ей больше 100 лет, а она до сих пор как новая (почти). И никаких охотников за цветными металлами она не привлекает. Штамповку таких лепестков можно наладить (хотя бы на фирме "Феррум"). Не сочтите за рекламу.


 у меди срок службы не сравним с оцинковкой, это вечный материал.
Если  альтернатива, то цинковые сплавы как на здании прокуратуры на Пушкинской. Ну а то что воруют, так неплохо бы и видеонаблюдение устанавливать заодно с ночной подсветкой фасадов. Оцинковка-порнография

----------


## malyutka_e

> у меди срок службы не сравним с оцинковкой, это вечный материал.
> Если  альтернатива, то цинковые сплавы как на здании прокуратуры на Пушкинской. Ну а то что воруют, так неплохо бы и видеонаблюдение устанавливать заодно с ночной подсветкой фасадов. Оцинковка-порнография


 У оцинковки цвет другой. Она по тону выглядит более органично со зданием. Лет на 50 её бы хватило. А медь, хоть и "вечный материал" (пока го не украдут :smileflag: ), смотрится слишком темной, оторванной от фасада. Можно использовать просто цинк, как на Оперном или навершия на старых электрических столбах или сплав цинк-титан. Но эти тонкости никого не интересуют.

----------


## Antique

> Оцинковка-порнография


 Ну а что же вы тогда скажете о Париже? http://goo.gl/maps/5uMK8

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну а что же вы тогда скажете о Париже? http://goo.gl/maps/5uMK8


 *Коннект 002*, обратите внимание на цвет фасадов - никаких кислотных цветов, как у нас.

----------


## malyutka_e

Тарпану, или тому, кто занимается кровлей, вам сюда: http://www.krovly-fasad.ru/catalog_main/krovlya-cynk-titan/

----------


## ruslanyd

> А медь, хоть и "вечный материал" (пока го не украдут), смотрится слишком темной, оторванной от фасада


 тёмной ровно до тех пор, пока не окислится и не примет замечательный бирюзовый цвет

----------


## malyutka_e

> тёмной ровно до тех пор, пока не окислится и не примет замечательный бирюзовый цвет


 Где вы видели у нас хоть одну позеленевшую крышу? Первый раз покрыли медью купола на Соборе. Обещали, что позеленеет. С тех пор ждем :smileflag:  Какая-то неправильная медь :smileflag:  Тоже самое происходит и с другими крышами, покрытыми тем же материалом. Он только темнеет и становится темно -коричневым. Так что, ваш пример не корректен. Видно, на крыше на вашей картинке* сплав друго*й. Вот, почитайте ликбез по химии:

----------


## malyutka_e

Немного одесской рекламы: http://blogs.privet.ru/community/RETRO/25644263
А здесь много хорошей рекламы, но одесская толко одна: http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/1827931/Publicidad-rusa-principios-del-siglo-XX---IV.html

----------


## Коннект 002

> У оцинковки цвет другой. Она по тону выглядит более органично со зданием. Лет на 50 её бы хватило. А медь, хоть и "вечный материал" (пока го не украдут), смотрится слишком темной, оторванной от фасада. Можно использовать просто цинк, как на Оперном или навершия на старых электрических столбах или сплав цинк-титан. Но эти тонкости никого не интересуют.


  у оцинковки другой цвет до тех пор, пока  потёки ржавчины его не испортят

----------


## malyutka_e

> у оцинковки другой цвет до тех пор, пока  потёки ржавчины его не испортят


 Внимательно читайте мои ответы. Вы смотрели сюда http://www.krovly-fasad.ru/catalog_m...ya-cynk-titan/ ? А вы мне показываете то, как не надо делать :smileflag:

----------


## Коннект 002

> Тарпану, или тому, кто занимается кровлей, вам сюда: http://www.krovly-fasad.ru/catalog_main/krovlya-cynk-titan/


 не думаю, что Инкору Вы что то новое открыли. Кровля Большой Московской сделана именно из титаноцинка

----------


## Коннект 002

> Внимательно читайте мои ответы. Вы смотрели сюда http://www.krovly-fasad.ru/catalog_m...ya-cynk-titan/ ? А вы мне показываете то, как не надо делать


  я внимательно читаю Ваши ответы и указанная ссылка никакого отношения к оцинкованной стали (в просторечии- оцинковки) не имеет

----------


## malyutka_e

> не думаю, что Инкору Вы что то новое открыли. Кровля Большой Московской сделана именно из титаноцинка


 А что, насчет не зеленеющих крыш?

----------


## malyutka_e

> не думаю, что Инкору Вы что то новое открыли. Кровля Большой Московской сделана именно из титаноцинка


 Если бы Тарпан использовал этот материал вместо *никак не зеленеющей мед*и было бы гораздо лучше. Лучше, чем красная металлочерепица. Вы привели в пример худший вариант оцинковки, а я привел пример башенки на Градоначальнической, покрытой *не медью*. На свои 100 лет она не плохо выглядит. См. пост #24214

----------


## Antique

> Немного одесской рекламы: http://blogs.privet.ru/community/RETRO/25644263
> А здесь много хорошей рекламы, но одесская толко одна: http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/1827931/Publicidad-rusa-principios-del-siglo-XX---IV.html


 Какая-то странная реклама табачной фабрики М. Попова и Замария (основана в 1901 году.). В справочника "Вся Одесса" такая не упоминается. Что же это, поддельный табак с названием схожим на продукцию наследников А. М. Попова или провалившееся дело одного из наследников?

----------


## Screech

Одесса.Гравюра около 1850 год .Одна из улиц....

Что-то не похоже..Что скажете?

----------


## ruslanyd

> Где вы видели у нас хоть одну позеленевшую крышу? Первый раз покрыли медью купола на Соборе. Обещали, что позеленеет. С тех пор ждем Какая-то неправильная медь Тоже самое происходит и с другими крышами, покрытыми тем же материалом. Он только темнеет и становится темно -коричневым. Так что, ваш пример не корректен. Видно, на крыше на вашей картинке* сплав друго*й. Вот, почитайте ликбез по химии:


 Или не самые подходящие погодные условия и хим. состав атмосферы (что вряд-ли), или процесс занимает большее время, или листы покрывают защитными антикоррозионными плёнками
Зеленеет именно медь и медьсодержащие сплавы ввиду присутствия в них меди
При чём здесь то, что вы скинули?




> Старение меди на открытом воздухе является прямым следствием реакции с соединениями серы, находящимися в атмосфере.  Это приводит к постепенному изменению цвета поверхности меди до достижения химического равновесия, при котором изменение прекращается. Окончательный цвет медной кровли может быть разным и зависит от местоположения и погодных условий. Соль, влажность, интенсивность солнечного света и ориентация кровли по сторонам света может повлиять на ее окончательный цвет. В общем, медь меняет оттенок от цвета натурального лосося через оттенки коричневых и серых тонов к цвету сине-зеленой или серо-зеленой патины. Поскольку медь является достаточно инертным металлом, образование патины занимает длительный период времени, обычно 8-10 лет. Для сравнения – ржавчина (оксид железа) образуется на стальной очищенной поверхности за несколько часов. Образование патины также замедляет дальнейшее окисление. И именно поэтому по всей Европе есть достаточное большое количество зданий с медными крышами, которые стоят уже сотни лет.


 


> Patina – слово итальянское, и означает оно пленку различных оттенков, образующуюся на поверхности меди и медьсодержащих сплавов под воздействием атмосферных факторов при естественном или искусственном старении. Процесс образования патины зависит от очень многих факторов и протекает в несколько этапов. *Перед тем как «зазеленеть», памятник обязательно станет черным*. Кислород, содержащийся в атмосфере, неминуемо окисляет медь, в результате чего образуется на поверхности памятника слой оксида меди черного цвета. *И только после этого этапа памятник изменит цвет на зеленый* — он будет покрываться другими солями меди различных зеленых и голубых цветов. Скорость образования этих слоев и их толщина будет зависеть от состава атмосферы города. В промышленных и морских атмосферах памятники покрываются пленкой патины гораздо быстрее, чем в атмосферах сельских

----------


## Screech

Ханукия.Изготовлена в 1857 году в Одессе

Сравните с гербом  Российской Империи 1882 года)))

----------


## Screech

2я городская женская гимназия 1899

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Зал* 

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Фасад* 

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Девушки*

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Кабинет физики* 

Надеюсь это интересно!
Сколько ещё в сети таких сокровищ?)....

----------


## Пушкин

> Ханукия.Изготовлена в 1857 году в Одессе
> 
> Сравните с гербом  Российской Империи 1882 года)))


 Странно, у Ханукии должно быть 9 свечей, а тут 10. Видимо нижиние 8 - это для горения масла, два по бокам для красоты, а в верху под короной ещё один для масла или он потерян...http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hanukkah1.jpg?uselang=ru

----------


## BIGBIG

Вот такого мнения был очевидец!!!!!

----------


## Antique

> Вот такого мнения был очевидец!!!!!


 Это всё один и тот же человек? А про какое здание он ведёт речь или это про лестницу? Если про лестницу, то первая и последняя станицы текста окаймляют текст про памятник Воронцова.

Да, за неимением информации предстовление о Дореволюционной России зачастую идеализированное, хотя современники ругали многие явления. В 1910-х годах, в частности, ругали Бельгийское общество за завышенные цены, хотя иногда газета "Одесские новости" была не выше уровня сегодняшней Думской.нет.


Очевидец на счет барельефов все же сильно придирается, барельеф с раздариванием земель например выполнен в духе античного искусства и действующие лица в туниках сообразно времени и без обуви себя прекрасно чувствуют. На счёт ненужности лестницы он тоже несколько погорячился.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Или не самые подходящие погодные условия и хим. состав атмосферы (что вряд-ли), или процесс занимает большее время, или листы покрывают защитными антикоррозионными плёнками
> Зеленеет именно медь и медьсодержащие сплавы ввиду присутствия в них меди
> При чём здесь то, что вы скинули?


 *"образование патины занимает длительный период времени, обычно 8-10 лет"* - цитата из вашего источника. А купол колокольни Собора покрыт медью в 2000 году (если считать от установления креста 21 декабря 2000 г.). Уже больше 12 лет. Подождем еще, может позеленеет :smileflag:  Я буду только рад.

----------


## habile_99

Доброго времени суток! Извините, что не о патине,))) но ооочень нужны фото старого 1-го роддома на Ямчитского 2 (если не ошибаюсь). Может есть у кого? Буду бесконечно благодарна)))

----------


## Antique

> Доброго времени суток! Извините, что не о патине,))) но ооочень нужны фото старого 1-го роддома на Ямчитского 2 (если не ошибаюсь). Может есть у кого? Буду бесконечно благодарна)))


 Да, мне тоже бы не помешали, но никогда их не видел в сети. Фотографии соседнего бывшего Приюта для привилегированных есть, а вот роддом обойдён вниманием.

----------


## ruslanyd

> *"образование патины занимает длительный период времени, обычно 8-10 лет"* - цитата из вашего источника. А купол колокольни Собора покрыт медью в 2000 году (если считать от установления креста 21 декабря 2000 г.). Уже больше 12 лет. Подождем еще, может позеленеет Я буду только рад.


 И всё, что я написал от себя, это дал свои предположения именно на сей счёт  :smileflag: 
Уточню, что "процесс занимает большее время" имею в виду, как следствие неподходящих условий окружения



> Или не самые подходящие погодные условия и хим. состав атмосферы (что вряд-ли), или процесс занимает большее время, или листы покрывают защитными антикоррозионными плёнками. Зеленеет именно медь и медьсодержащие сплавы ввиду присутствия в них меди


 Вполне может быть и последнее 
Вощение, например, как самое простое или в комплексе с прочими методами

Не понимаю, к чему вы придираетесь?
Вы что не видели, как у нас в наших же условиях зеленеет с годами медь самого разного назначения?

Речь была не о том, почему какая-то конкретная крыша не зеленеет, а о том, что обычная медная крыша, дойдя "до кондиции", имеет весьма приглядный вид, с годами становясь только лучше
Чего не скажешь о среднестатистической оцинкованной 
И говорить, что вторая лучше, опираясь на свойства на начальном этапе эксплуатации некорректно

Может кто знает подходящие примеры с приличным сроком давности, чтобы прояснить ситуацию?

----------


## Коннект 002

как по мне, кровли из цветных металлов являются украшением города, чего не скажешь о прочих

----------


## Antique

> как по мне, кровли из цветных металлов являются украшением города, чего не скажешь о прочих


 Кровля должна вписываться в декоративное оформление, тем более по цвету. А ещё нееобходимо, чтобы она визуально не отличалась от аутентичной, сооружение медных башен и золочение луковиц нужно прекратить.

----------


## malyutka_e

> как по мне, кровли из цветных металлов являются украшением города, чего не скажешь о прочих


 Особенно хорошо украшает "цветная" металлочерепица :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Сменим тему. Несколько постов назад обсуждался вопрос*"какие одесские здания были историческими в
конце ХІХ века?"* По некоторой поступившей информации, в ближайшее время будет
опубликована статья о доме на ул. *Новосельского, 84*, который еще в
конце XIX века считался* «вторым историческим домом Одессы».* Кому-нибудь  известно об истории этого дома и почему он еще тогда был историческим?
Ну и вопрос о том, каким был * "первый исторический дом".*

----------


## фауст

> Сменим тему. Несколько постов назад обсуждался вопрос*"какие одесские здания были историческими в
> конце ХІХ века?"* По некоторой поступившей информации, в ближайшее время будет
> опубликована статья о доме на ул. *Новосельского, 84*, который еще в
> конце XIX века считался* «вторым историческим домом Одессы».* Кому-нибудь  об истории этого дома и почему он еще тогда был историческим?


  Юрий Парамонов пишет,что этот дом построен в 1890 году.
http://obodesse.at.ua/publ/novoselskogo_ulica/1-1-0-94

----------


## Киров

В ночь на 10 апреля 1944 года немцы пожгли в подвалах этого дома людей,не опознанных только было 17 человек...Есть и фото этих событий...

----------


## Antique

> Юрий Парамонов пишет,что этот дом построен в 1890 году.
> http://obodesse.at.ua/publ/novoselskogo_ulica/1-1-0-94


 Не глядя по ссылке я уже по одному фасаду могу сказать, что это первая половина ХІХ века.

Зашёл на сайт-  очевидно, что данные из справочника Пилявского. Вот почему я считаю, что справочник в нынешнем виде лучше не использовать неподготовленным людям. К сожалению ошибки справочника кочуют почти во все исследования, где они используются.

----------


## Trs

...а надстройка послевоенная. И в 1890 году его могли расширять или перестраивать, но дом уже стоял на этом месте.

----------


## Antique

> И в 1890 году его могли расширять или перестраивать, но дом уже стоял на этом месте.


 Я думаю, что это данные от другого дома.

----------


## фауст

> Не глядя по ссылке я уже по одному фасаду могу сказать, что это первая половина ХІХ века.


  В разряд очень старых зданий, возможно, включат и бывшую казарму на углу Старопортофранковской и переулка Асташкина
Это здание помнит ещё тот самый ров, по которому проходила граница порто-франко.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Юрий Парамонов пишет,что этот дом построен в 1890 году.
> http://obodesse.at.ua/publ/novoselskogo_ulica/1-1-0-94


 Я говорю про* номер 84*, а не *82*
А что насчет *первого исторического дома?*

----------


## фауст

> Я говорю про* номер 84*, а не *82*[/B]


  Мы этот вопрос, собственно и обсуждаем.
Дом по Новосельского 84.

----------


## Antique

> А что насчет *первого исторического дома?*


 Может быть это был дом на Ришельевской, 1. Правда уже к концу ХІХ века вид у него совсем не аутентичный. В качестве исторического дома могла быть гостинница Сиккарда где останавливался Пушкин.

----------


## victor.odessa

Олег Губарь
Улица пробует голос

"Высокая концентрация лучших мастеров своего дела привела к формированию обособленных немецких ремесленных цехов и оседлости на Немецкой улице на многие десятилетия Городской ремесленной управы – ныне это место по Новосельского, № 86 (по прежней нумерации – № 82). Место и строения на нем, сперва довольно скромные, с давних пор были коллективной собственностью ремесленного общества. Здесь ремесленные головы выдавали соответствующие свидетельства на право работы мастерам, фиксировали наличие подмастерьев и учеников, устраивали ремесленные школы и т. п. Многие цеха были преимущественно немецкими на протяжении большей части всего позапрошлого столетия, например, слесарный, токарный, каретный, колбасный, трубочистов и др. Сочетание ремесленного мастерства с духовными запросами общины дало очень интересные результаты, связанные, например, с развитием музыкальной культуры в этом районе и в целом в Одессе".

----------


## фауст

> А что насчет *первого исторического дома?*


 Здание городской больницы по Пастера 5?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Может быть это был дом на Ришельевской, 1. Правда уже к концу ХІХ века вид у него біл не аутентичный. В качестве исторического дома могла быть гостинница Сиккарда где останавливался Пушкин.


 *Гостинница Сиккарда* - в точку, *первый исторический до*м ! На нем когда-то висела табличка *"Здесь жил Пушкин"*

----------


## malyutka_e

> Здание городской больницы по Пастера 5?


  Нэт.

----------


## Antique

> Олег Губарь
> Улица пробует голос
> 
> "Высокая концентрация лучших мастеров своего дела привела к формированию обособленных немецких ремесленных цехов и оседлости на Немецкой улице на многие десятилетия Городской ремесленной управы – ныне это место по Новосельского, № 86 (по прежней нумерации – № 82). Место и строения на нем, сперва довольно скромные, с давних пор были коллективной собственностью ремесленного общества. Здесь ремесленные головы выдавали соответствующие свидетельства на право работы мастерам, фиксировали наличие подмастерьев и учеников, устраивали ремесленные школы и т. п. Многие цеха были преимущественно немецкими на протяжении большей части всего позапрошлого столетия, например, слесарный, токарный, каретный, колбасный, трубочистов и др. Сочетание ремесленного мастерства с духовными запросами общины дало очень интересные результаты, связанные, например, с развитием музыкальной культуры в этом районе и в целом в Одессе".


 Но это *86*-й номер.

----------


## Пушкин

А Жуковского 45 не может претендовать на первенство? http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.733279%...23290174676765

----------


## malyutka_e

> А Жуковского 45 не может претендовать на первенство? http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.733279%...23290174676765


  Нэт.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> 2я городская женская гимназия 1899
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *Зал* 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *Фасад* 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *Девушки*
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *Кабинет физики* 
> ...


 Конечно, интересно. Но... простите за "неграмотность", ЭТО где?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Может быть это был дом на Ришельевской, 1. Правда уже к концу ХІХ века вид у него совсем не аутентичный. В качестве исторического дома могла быть гостинница Сиккарда где останавливался Пушкин.


 А может быть дом де Рибаса?

----------


## malyutka_e

> А может быть дом де Рибаса?


 Вы не внимательны. Уже выяснили, что это гостиница Сикарда на Итальянской улице, где жил Пушкин.* Antique победил.*

----------


## Antique

> Конечно, интересно. Но... простите за "неграмотность", ЭТО где?


 Это Старопортофранковская, напротив ОНМА. Сейчас здание заброшено, но ещё лет десять назад в нём был хладкомбинат "Полярная звезда", который выпускал мороженное по классической советской технологии.

Красивейшее здание, но оно скорее всего скоро исчезнет.

----------


## grudinovker

какая прелесть, откуда у вас такое чудо?))))   


> Ханукия.Изготовлена в 1857 году в Одессе
> 
> Сравните с гербом  Российской Империи 1882 года)))

----------


## grudinovker

позвольте вставить 5 копеек) у правильной ханукии должно быть 8 свечей( по одной свечей на 8 дней празднования Хануки) плюс 9-я, дополнительная, называется "шамаш", с её помощью зажигают 8 свечей, собственно. Так что тут явно внизу эти самые 8 свечей, а вот почему боковых две, это  мне непонятно) 


> Странно, у Ханукии должно быть 9 свечей, а тут 10. Видимо нижиние 8 - это для горения масла, два по бокам для красоты, а в верху под короной ещё один для масла или он потерян...http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hanukkah1.jpg?uselang=ru

----------


## grudinovker

там, кстати, первая фотография, которая вот эта-[IMG][/IMG] так это не Одесса, это Питер, "Продавцы в гастрономическом отделе магазина О`Гурмэ (Невский пр. 13/9)" 


> Немного одесской рекламы: http://blogs.privet.ru/community/RETRO/25644263
> А здесь много хорошей рекламы, но одесская толко одна: http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/1827931/Publicidad-rusa-principios-del-siglo-XX---IV.html

----------


## Screech

> какая прелесть, откуда у вас такое чудо?))))


 Ну это не моя коллекция)) Я разработал алгоритм поиска,который позволяет мне находить всё больше уникальных фото.В этом мне помогает знание ин. языков и логики поисковых систем!

----------


## Screech

1880 год.Пока такое качество

----------


## Паноптикум

Кто то знает что за строение справа на лестнице?

----------


## Screech

1905 год 
подпись:Кровопролитие на Ришельевской лестнице

----------


## Грачиков

> Вы не внимательны. Уже выяснили, что это гостиница Сикарда на Итальянской улице, где жил Пушкин.* Antique победил.*


 Теме старейших.сохранившихся домов Одессы до наших дней в конце 80-ых годов было посвящено заседание секции "ОДЕССИКА" в доме учёных.С большой лекцией выступил Владимир Чарнецкий который убедительно после продолжительной работе в архивах,доказал что таким домом является так называемые в народе "Два Карла" на углу Греческой и Екатерининской  построенный не позже 1796 года,правда ребята которые несколько лет назад цепляли таблички свидетельствующие ,что дом является памятником архитектуры почему то прибавили именно ему почти 30 лет.В газете "ВЕЧЕРНЯЯ ОДЕССА" за 21 марта 1996 года была опубликована статья В.Чарнецкого Младенчество Одессы в которой с большой достоверностью были приведены данные о первых домах Одессы.

----------


## Пушкин

> позвольте вставить 5 копеек) у правильной ханукии должно быть 8 свечей( по одной свечей на 8 дней празднования Хануки) плюс 9-я, дополнительная, называется "шамаш", с её помощью зажигают 8 свечей, собственно. Так что тут явно внизу эти самые 8 свечей, а вот почему боковых две, это  мне непонятно)


 Так 8+1 сколько вместе?))) В этой ханукии горело масло (для этого внизу рядом все атрибуты), по бокам вставлялись свечи ( знаете тяжело тёмными вечерами заливать масло без света))))), а девятый сосуд для масла либо спрятан под короной, либо потерян...

----------


## BIGBIG

Это записки Андреевскаго в 1860 годов.Он принимал участие в описываемых событиях,и поэтому я уважаю и принимаю его мнение больше всего.Это лучшее произведение из истории Одессы(мое мнение).Он пишет о событиях как человек ,от своего имени,а не по заказу.Почитайте,если найдете этот 3-х томник


> Это всё один и тот же человек? А про какое здание он ведёт речь или это про лестницу? Если про лестницу, то первая и последняя станицы текста окаймляют текст про памятник Воронцова.
> 
> Да, за неимением информации предстовление о Дореволюционной России зачастую идеализированное, хотя современники ругали многие явления. В 1910-х годах, в частности, ругали Бельгийское общество за завышенные цены, хотя иногда газета "Одесские новости" была не выше уровня сегодняшней Думской.нет.
> 
> 
> Очевидец на счет барельефов все же сильно придирается, барельеф с раздариванием земель например выполнен в духе античного искусства и действующие лица в туниках сообразно времени и без обуви себя прекрасно чувствуют. На счёт ненужности лестницы он тоже несколько погорячился.

----------


## Пушкин

> Нэт.


  А кроме сухого нЭт, есть ещё какие то аргументы?

----------


## grudinovker

да нет, я за те две свечи, которые по бокам) а вот уже и прозвучала идея, что эти две по бокам-шаббатние)) так что, господа, два в одном) и ханукальные 8 свечей, и шаббатние 2) ну, и шамаш)    а вещь шикарная,  в музей б такую)))


> Так 8+1 сколько вместе?))) В этой ханукии горело масло (для этого внизу рядом все атрибуты), по бокам вставлялись свечи ( знаете тяжело тёмными вечерами заливать масло без света))))), а девятый сосуд для масла либо спрятан под короной, либо потерян...

----------


## Коннект 002

> Особенно хорошо украшает "цветная" металлочерепица


 когда это металлочерепица стала цветным металлом? Детский сад какой то. Она там "не пришей кобыле хвост"- неуместный новодел

----------


## Коннект 002

> Кровля должна вписываться в декоративное оформление, тем более по цвету. А ещё нееобходимо, чтобы она визуально не отличалась от аутентичной, сооружение медных башен и золочение луковиц нужно прекратить.


 с этим сложно спорить. Почему выбрана медь вместо титаноцинка при их примерно равной стоимости в домах с  оригинальной белесой кровлей для меня загадка. Ведущий специалист по всем вопросам, Петрушка, в фэйсбуке хвалился, что то его идея одеть башни в медь.
 В Одессе были изначально медные башни и медные мансарды?

Я слышал, что после войны черепичные кровли были заменены на шиферные из за недостатка специалистов по их ремонту. Это так? При взгляде сверху шифер смотрится убого

----------


## Коннект 002

> Где вы видели у нас хоть одну позеленевшую крышу? Первый раз покрыли медью купола на Соборе. Обещали, что позеленеет. С тех пор ждем Какая-то неправильная медь Тоже самое происходит и с другими крышами, покрытыми тем же материалом. Он только темнеет и становится темно -коричневым. Так что, ваш пример не корректен. Видно, на крыше на вашей картинке* сплав друго*й. Вот, почитайте ликбез по химии:


   значить нужно немного подождать,



> С течением времени окислы меняют свой цвет на малахитово-зеленый, но для этого необходимо как минимум 15-20 лет.


 http://www.zprim.com.ua/krovel_123.html


 "сплав" примерно один и тот же



> Марки меди:
> 
> 
> • М1 – 99,9% меди;
> • М2 – 99,7% меди;
> • М3 – 99,5% меди.
> 
> 
> Прокат листа марки М1 производится в основном под заказ, его стоимость приблизительно на 20% дороже. Большинство медного прокатного листа, поступающего в свободную продажу, производится из марки М2.


 http://krc.biz.ua/copper/

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE]


> когда это металлочерепица стала цветным металлом? Детский сад какой то. Она там "не пришей кобыле хвост"- неуместный новодел[/QUOTE


  Вы, случайно, не в Эстонии родились? С чувством юмора у вас совсем плохо :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> 1880 год.Пока такое качество


 Это отсюда?: http://shop.alinari.it/it/ricerca?ti...e%5D=6&check=1
Так тут есть еще.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Теме старейших.сохранившихся домов Одессы до наших дней в конце 80-ых годов было посвящено заседание секции "ОДЕССИКА" в доме учёных.С большой лекцией выступил Владимир Чарнецкий который убедительно после продолжительной работе в архивах,доказал что таким домом является так называемые в народе "Два Карла" на углу Греческой и Екатерининской  построенный не позже 1796 года,правда ребята которые несколько лет назад цепляли таблички свидетельствующие ,что дом является памятником архитектуры почему то прибавили именно ему почти 30 лет.В газете "ВЕЧЕРНЯЯ ОДЕССА" за 21 марта 1996 года была опубликована статья В.Чарнецкого Младенчество Одессы в которой с большой достоверностью были приведены данные о первых домах Одессы.


 Речь идет не о старейших домах, а об "исторических", названных таковыми в прессе 19-го века.

----------


## malyutka_e

> с этим сложно спорить. Почему выбрана медь вместо титаноцинка при их примерно равной стоимости в домах с  оригинальной белесой кровлей для меня загадка. Ведущий специалист по всем вопросам, Петрушка, в фэйсбуке хвалился, что то его идея одеть башни в медь.
>  В Одессе были изначально медные башни и медные мансарды? 
> Я слышал, что после войны черепичные кровли были заменены на шиферные из за недостатка специалистов по их ремонту. Это так? При взгляде сверху шифер смотрится убого


 Меди не было. А шифером заменили по причине бедности. Вообще, у Одессы все проблемы от бедности.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Меди не было.


 есть достоверные данные по всем домам?




> А шифером заменили по причине бедности. Вообще, у Одессы все проблемы от бедности.


 а в чём экономия менять готовую рабочую черепичную кровлю на новую шиферную? Ну , если дом разбомбили или сильно повреждена кровля , новой черепицы аналогичной не достать, тогда понятно. Но не могли же почти все здания города быть  такими

----------


## Коннект 002

> Вы, случайно, не в Эстонии родились? С чувством юмора у вас совсем плохо


 не заметил шутки

----------


## malyutka_e

> а в чём экономия менять готовую рабочую черепичную кровлю на новую шиферную? Ну , если дом разбомбили или сильно повреждена кровля , новой черепицы аналогичной не достать, тогда понятно. Но не могли же почти все здания города быть  такими


 Правильно. Производство шифера намного дешевле и в производстве и в работе по укладке. И по скорости укладки. И уход простой. Несмотря на его вред для здоровья. А черепица еще требует дальнейшего ухода, как и булыжная мостовая. Впрочем, и асфальтовая тоже.

----------


## malyutka_e

> не заметил шутки


  Я об этом и сказал. Вы серьезно думаете, что я считаю цветную металлочерепису цветным металлом?

----------


## Antique

> Меди не было.


 Медь возможно была на доме Порро на Ланжероновской, 10. К сожалению я не могу найти раскрашенную фотографию снятую с крыши то ли Пассажа то ли дома Де Рибаса, которая как-то публиковалась в этой теме. Так вот высокая барочная крыша была на открытке зелёного цвета, сейчас же этой крыши просто нет, как отсутствует и фонарь подъезда.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Правильно. Производство шифера намного дешевле и в производстве и в работе по укладке. И по скорости укладки. И уход простой. Несмотря на его вред для здоровья. А черепица еще требует дальнейшего ухода, как и булыжная мостовая. Впрочем, и асфальтовая тоже.


 это если новую кровлю делать. А если старая уже стоит и исправно служит? Зачем её переделывать с черепичной на шиферную? Почему в Румынии  и Чехии их не поменяли, а только у нас?
По поводу ухода, так на черепичной не заметил такового вообще. У моего деда частный дом и там цементно-песчанная черепица с 60-х годов стоит себе и горя не знает. Единственное, раз в пару лет черепушку ветром с места сдувает смещает, надо поправить

----------


## Скрытик

> позвольте вставить 5 копеек) у правильной ханукии должно быть 8 свечей( по одной свечей на 8 дней празднования Хануки) плюс 9-я, дополнительная, называется "шамаш", с её помощью зажигают 8 свечей, собственно. Так что тут явно внизу эти самые 8 свечей, а вот почему боковых две, это  мне непонятно)


  Судя по всему это таки не подсвечники, а масляные емкости. Видите на переднем плане емкость с носиком? Явно для того, что бы наливать масло. А боковые уже похожи на подсвечники.

----------


## malyutka_e

> позвольте вставить 5 копеек) у правильной ханукии должно быть 8 свечей( по одной свечей на 8 дней празднования Хануки) плюс 9-я, дополнительная, называется "шамаш", с её помощью зажигают 8 свечей, собственно. Так что тут явно внизу эти самые 8 свечей, а вот почему боковых две, это  мне непонятно)


 У нас на даче был сосед по фамилии Шамаш :smileflag: .

----------


## malyutka_e

Что это за перекресток?

----------


## Antique

> Что это за перекресток?


 Про башню надо подумать, а перекрёсток - Екатерининская / Бунина. Интересно, что это за годы? В городе хоть шаром покати, нет многих зданий конца ХІХ века.

----------


## Screech

> Про башню надо подумать, а перекрёсток - Екатерининская / Бунина. Интересно, что это за годы? В городе хоть шаром покати, нет многих зданий конца ХІХ века.


 Это 1880 год

----------


## Antique

> Это 1880 год


 Спасибо, теперь стал ясным период проведения некоторых работ по реконструкции. Уже через десять лет город был насыщен зданиями в три-четыре этажа и большим количеством лепки, а классическая Одессу ушла в прошлое.


На счёт башни подозреваю, что это возможно некая церковь Консистории на Софиевской.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А кроме сухого нЭт, есть ещё какие то аргументы?


 Речь идет не о старейших домах, а об "исторических", названных таковыми в газетах 19-го века.

----------


## Пушкин

> Что это за перекресток?


 Полицейская/Ришельевская, а снимали с колокольни католической церкви? 

P.s. На Полицейской угол Ришельевской
Не далеко от ресторана ФанконИ
Напротив Главной зубодраловки одесской
Стоит коллЕдж где учились мы! (квн год где то 87й))))

----------


## Лысый0

> Полицейская/Ришельевская, а снимали с колокольни католической церкви? 
> 
> P.s. На Полицейской угол Ришельевской
> Не далеко от ресторана ФанконИ
> Напротив Главной зубодраловки одесской
> Стоит коллЕдж где учились мы! (квн год где то 87й))))


 117

----------


## Antique

> Полицейская/Ришельевская, а снимали с колокольни католической церкви?


 Нет, это:



> Про башню надо подумать, а перекрёсток - Екатерининская / Бунина.

----------


## grudinovker

так и тянет ответить из классики, "уй, натурально, вы не понимаете")   не буду  рассказывать за все обычаи и традиции праздника Хануки, но это сейчас зажигаем свечи, а изначально на Хануку  горел-то  именно  горшочек масла, и именно 8 дней) но это уже наши мансы)  а по бокам, наверное, всё-таки  2 - для шабата)  


> Судя по всему это таки не подсвечники, а масляные емкости. Видите на переднем плане емкость с носиком? Явно для того, что бы наливать масло. А боковые уже похожи на подсвечники.

----------


## grudinovker

вы уточните, это его именно фамилия была или должность) шамаш-это служка в синагоге)  хотя и фамилия, наврное, может быть тоже? были же в Одессе Ашкенази, например) мысли вслух 


> У нас на даче был сосед по фамилии Шамаш.


   пс, хотя, наверное, вы всё-таки правы, фамилия;- сейчас подумала, у нас бы был не "шамаш", а "шамес")

----------


## Antique

> например) мысли вслух   пс, хотя, наверное, вы всё-таки правы, фамилия;- сейчас подумала, у нас бы был не "шамаш", а "шамес")


 Сто лет назад такая фамилия уже существовала.

По тому же принципу были образованы фамилии Коган, Коген, Левит, Рабинович.

----------


## Пушкин

> вы уточните, это его именно фамилия была или должность) шамаш-это служка в синагоге)  хотя и фамилия, наврное, может быть тоже? были же в Одессе Ашкенази, например) мысли вслух   пс, хотя, наверное, вы всё-таки правы, фамилия;- сейчас подумала, у нас бы был не "шамаш", а "шамес")


 Или Шемеш

----------


## Пушкин

> Нет, это:


 Может проголосуем? Явно просматриваются два квартала до Польской, если было бы с Екатерининской то было бы три...

----------


## Antique

> Может проголосуем? Явно просматриваются два квартала до Польской, если было бы с Екатерининской то было бы три...


 Зачем? Видно же здания. Самое характерное из них, это Екатерининская, 29, которое дошло до нашего времени почти без изменений, если не считать порчи части фасада каким-то заведением. А здание памятник архитектури и чрезвычайно ценно тем что не сильно перестроено.

А что на счёт кварталов, то дальние объекты имеют свойство сливаться.

Также хочу обратить внимание на то, что правее упомянутой башенки хорошо видно два возвышающихся объёма дома Маюрова (круглый дом на Греческой площади). Вот он же на рисунке: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=57&pid=4147#top_display_media

----------


## malyutka_e

А что же со "вторым историческим" домом? Где же он был?

----------


## grudinovker

шемеш на иврите "солнце", шамес- служка) 


> Или Шемеш


   пс пардон, перепутала, свечка-это "нэр",  когда долго не разговариваешь на языке, все слова путаешь)

----------


## Antique

> шемеш на иврите "свеча", а шамес- служка)


 Фамилия Шамес тоже была. Мне кажется фамилии отражают все распространённые на то время виды деятельности.

----------


## inborz

шемеш, извините, солнце.
шамаш - служка в синагоге, оно же - служебная свеча в ханукии, от нее зажигают остальные свечи, поэтому она стоит выше или в стороне от основной восьмерки
шамес - ашкеназское  произношение слова шамаш

----------


## grudinovker

ага, я исправила уже, спасибо, перепутала свечу и солнце, нэр и шемеш)))) в последнее  время путаю слова на иврите, забывается)))) нужно срочно продолжать обучение, а то с таким темпом вообще всё забуду 


> шемеш, извините, солнце.
> шамаш - служка в синагоге, оно же - служебная свеча в ханукии, от нее зажигают остальные свечи, поэтому она стоит выше или в стороне от основной восьмерки
> шамес - ашкеназское  произношение слова шамаш

----------


## malyutka_e

> Фамилия Шамес тоже была. Мне кажется фамилии отражают все распространённые на то время виды деятельности.


  Да, особенно Резник.

----------


## Пушкин

> шемеш, извините, солнце.
> шамаш - служка в синагоге, оно же - служебная свеча в ханукии, от нее зажигают остальные свечи, поэтому она стоит выше или в стороне от основной восьмерки
> шамес - ашкеназское  произношение слова шамаш


  А ещё Шамаш - это бог Солнца...))) в вавилонской и ассирийской мифологии, а шемеш (которого в Одессе не ждут словно милость...) солнце на иврите...

----------


## Пушкин

> шемеш на иврите "солнце", шамес- служка)   пс пардон, перепутала, свечка-это "нэр",  когда долго не разговариваешь на языке, все слова путаешь)


  Ани бидиюг амарти аль давар азе...)))

----------


## Almond

Сорри, а что такое - ашкеназное произношение?

----------


## Буджак

Может, то самое, что стоило некоторым ефремлянам жизни? Самому интересно...

----------


## Пушкин

> Сорри, а что такое - ашкеназное произношение?


 Произношение европейских евреев...Остальное))) Гугл вам в помощь)))

----------


## malyutka_e

> А ещё Шамаш - это бог Солнца...))) в вавилонской и ассирийской мифологии, а шемеш (которого в Одессе не ждут словно милость...) солнце на иврите...


 * Так нашим соседом по даче был бог Солнца*? А по виду бы не сказал. Знать бы это раньше  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> * Так нашим соседом по даче был бог Солнца*? А по виду бы не сказал. Знать бы это раньше


  Хорошо что сосед сам не знал, а то мог бы сгореть от ваших взглядов...)))

----------


## Пушкин

Друзья, так какой самый старый дом в Одессе? Жуковского 45, "Два Карла"? Бунина 2 http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.747756%...92329027881624 Какие ещё есть соображения?

----------


## Лысый0

> Друзья, так какой самый старый дом в Одессе? Жуковского 45, "Два Карла"? Бунина 2 http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.747756%...92329027881624 Какие ещё есть соображения?


 Лет 25 назад читал в "ВО" в рубрике кажется "194 ступени", что это постоялый двор на пересечении Маразлиевской и Успенской, тот, который пытались надстроить.

----------


## Antique

Олег Губарь утверждает, что 2К упонминакется в 1795 году http://www.*******/news/306040

----------


## malyutka_e

> Олег Губарь утверждает, что 2К упонминакется в 1795 году http://www.*******/news/306040


 Я говорил не о старейших домах, а об "исторических", названных таковыми в газетах 19-го века.

----------


## Antique

> Я говорил не о старейших домах, а об "исторических", названных таковыми в газетах 19-го века.


 Да, я конечно же помню, просто господин Пушкин заинтересовался самым старым домом.

А на счёт второго исторического дома я затрудняюсь сказать что-то конкретное. На ум приходят резиденции градоначальников - Воронцовский дворец Дом градоначальника у театра, дом на Пастера / Торговой, усадьбы Ришелье и Разумовского.

Мог почитаться дом Радецкого в начале Преображенской.

----------


## grudinovker

нахон)))) 


> Ани бидиюг амарти аль давар азе...)))

----------


## Пушкин

> Олег Губарь утверждает, что 2К упонминакется в 1795 году http://www.*******/news/306040


 Что то я сомневаюсь, я знаю о высказываниях Губаря, но дом очень не похож на первые строения Одессы, надо глянуть ещё съёмку Люфтваффе - может его перестроили после войны? Дом Оттнона - 1910 год, больница на Пастера 1908 год и нельзя забывать о дворовых флигелях центра города - они могут быть построены раньше чем фасадные здания...

----------


## malyutka_e

Очень интересная статья про издательство "Oрtimum": http://valery-smirnov.com/links.html

----------


## Antique

> Что то я сомневаюсь, я знаю о высказываниях Губаря, но дом очень не похож на первые строения Одессы, надо глянуть ещё съёмку Люфтваффе - может его перестроили после войны? Дом Оттнона - 1910 год, больница на Пастера 1908 год и нельзя забывать о дворовых флигелях центра города - они могут быть построены раньше чем фасадные здания...


 Мне интересно, были ли первые дома Одессы двухэтажными. А так в принципе дом имеет очень простой вид, куда уж проще, а некоторое оформление могло появиться позднее.

Дом И. Де Рибаса - 1797. Но его сильно перестроили.
Дом Ф. Фраполли - 1804, неоднократно надстроен.

----------


## Пушкин

> Мне интересно, были ли первые дома Одессы двухэтажными. А так в принципе дом имеет очень простой вид, куда уж проще, а некоторое оформление могло появиться позднее.
> 
> Дом И. Де Рибаса - 1797. Но его сильно перестроили.
> Дом Ф. Фраполли - 1804, неоднократно надстроен.


  Насчет дома де-Рибаса большой вопрос. Во первых А. де-Рибас описывает что его двоюродный дед жил  в районе будущей улицы Польской, во вторых есть опять же чёткое описание прибытия в Одессу Ришелье - где описывается что он вышел из кареты в р-не Соборной площади и его взору открылся прекрасный сад  (без строений, иначе его взор уткнулся бы тогда в "дом де-Рибаса")созданный Ф. де-Рибасом (по аналогии он возвел потом сад на своей даче). Дюк в каком году приехал в Одессу?))))

----------


## Antique

> Насчет дома де-Рибаса большой вопрос. Во первых А. де-Рибас описывает что его двоюродный дед жил  в районе будущей улицы Польской, во вторых есть опять же чёткое описание прибытия в Одессу Ришелье - где описывается что он вышел из кареты в р-не Соборной площади и его взору открылся прекрасный сад  (без строений, иначе его взор уткнулся бы тогда в "дом де-Рибаса")созданный Ф. де-Рибасом (по аналогии он возвел потом сад на своей даче). Дюк в каком году приехал в Одессу?))))


 де Ришелье приехал в 1803-м. В этом же году была выпущена карта, на которой нарисованы отдельные здание. Дом на Дерибасовской, 24 (LXIV квартал) на карте присутствует.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> "То", "либо", нибудь", "кое" пишутся через дефис (школьная программа). Т. к. В Одессе русский язык второй официальный, то его надо знать! Граждане, повышайте свою грамотность!!!


 После Одесского ?!

----------


## Antique

> После Одесского ?!


 После украинского языка.

----------


## Буджак

Скорей уж перед...

----------


## Алик Савенков



----------


## malyutka_e

> Вложение 6568216Вложение 6568217Вложение 6568219


 А где текст?

----------


## malyutka_e

На Солнечной 10а находится детский сад. Но здание, в котором он находится похоже на старинный особняк в классическом стиле с кариатидами у входа. Есть какая-нибудь информация по нему? Фотографию выложу позже.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Вы не внимательны. Уже выяснили, что это гостиница Сикарда на Итальянской улице, где жил Пушкин.* Antique победил.*


 Вопреки Вашему убеждению, я следил, но где критерии???

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Теме старейших.сохранившихся домов Одессы до наших дней в конце 80-ых годов было посвящено заседание секции "ОДЕССИКА" в доме учёных.С большой лекцией выступил Владимир Чарнецкий который убедительно после продолжительной работе в архивах,доказал что таким домом является так называемые в народе "Два Карла" на углу Греческой и Екатерининской  построенный не позже 1796 года,правда ребята которые несколько лет назад цепляли таблички свидетельствующие ,что дом является памятником архитектуры почему то прибавили именно ему почти 30 лет.В газете "ВЕЧЕРНЯЯ ОДЕССА" за 21 марта 1996 года была опубликована статья В.Чарнецкого Младенчество Одессы в которой с большой достоверностью были приведены данные о первых домах Одессы.


  Всегда уважал Владимира Адамовича, ныне покойного, был у него в гостях, работал  с ним в ОИИМФе в одной комнате, именно он ввёл меня в "Одессику", где стал я вторым "учёным секретарём". Но сам вопрос поставлен некорректно - что значит самый исторический? Где критерии?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Речь идет не о старейших домах, а об "исторических", названных таковыми в газетах 19-го века.


 При таком РАЗЪЯСНЕНИИ всё правильно, но с этого и надо было начать...

----------


## malyutka_e

> При таком РАЗЪЯСНЕНИИ всё правильно, но с этого и надо было начать...


 Вот с этого я и начал. Вам надо было почитать предыдущие посты. То, что вы называете "РАЗЪЯСНЕНИЕМ" давно было поставлено (уже 3 раза) как вопрос. Посмотрите пост №24252 аж за 23.07.2013 и вы поймете, что вы не правы. Так что, "ТЩАТЕЛЬНЕЕ"(С)  читайте форум и обрящете :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> На Солнечной 10а находится детский сад. Но здание, в котором он находится похоже на старинный особняк в классическом стиле с кариатидами у входа. Есть какая-нибудь информация по нему? Фотографию выложу позже.


 Это особняк и есть. В этом районе сплошь и рядом были особняки, дачи, но всё посносили ради высоток. Это здание видимо было очень значительным по сравнению с другими, к тому же оно попало в интервал между многоэтажками, по этому не снесено. Не исключено, что его оставили из-за наличия кариатид. Ну а информации по нему полный ноль, Средний и Большой Фонтаны - это белое пятно Одессы.




> А где текст?


 Подозреваю, что это к обсуждению касательно кинотеатра на Алексеевской площади, я упоминал этот пакгауз с иллюзионом "Волна". На фото изображена более сохранившаяся половина здания.

----------


## Screech

Что-то мы всё о 19 веке)) Добавлю одесского колорита!

  *Показать скрытый текст* *1981 год Пляжный дозор))*

  *Показать скрытый текст* *1988 Культурный отдых)*

----------


## Screech

Дедушка Ленин следил за тем как латали дороги в 1988

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *1982 Дюк )*

----------


## kravshik

> Дедушка Ленин следил за тем как латали дороги в 1988


 Да и дороги тогда надолго делались,ведь из плит ЖБ то были,как в частности на фото спуска Маринеско,и скорее всего так и лежат плиты под асфальтом и если их вскрыть дорога будет надежнее,разве что будет более скользкая при дожде...

даже и не предполагал,что спуск был из плит

----------


## kravshik

> *Показать скрытый текст* *1982 Дюк )*


 класс,молодец автор=надо же было подметить такой кадр

----------


## Antique

> Да и дороги тогда надолго делались,ведь из плит ЖБ то были,как в частности на фото спуска Маринеско,и скорее всего так и лежат плиты под асфальтом и если их вскрыть дорога будет надежнее,разве что будет более скользкая при дожде...
> 
> даже и не предполагал,что спуск был из плит


 Всё равно в толще асфальта образовываются ямы до самых плит, неоднократно такое видел, так что от ухаб плиты не спасают. Эти фотографии обсуждались, в том числе и плиты. Вывод каков: плиты являются основой для асфальтового покрытия, а не его заменителем, и собственно рабочие как раз и занимаются укладкой асфальта на недавно установленные плиты.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Спасибо, теперь понятно, о чём идёт речь, а то я уже предполагал, что ГуглПанорамы указывают не на то здание.


    вообще-то я имел в виду вот это место, прямо напротив Алексеевского храма (Алексеевская площадь, дом 3)
http://goo.gl/maps/hCSDU
   говорят, на месте этого нового здания был кинотеатр или клуб.

----------


## Antique

> вообще-то я имел в виду вот это место, прямо напротив Алексеевского храма (Алексеевская площадь, дом 3)
> http://goo.gl/maps/hCSDU
>    говорят, на месте этого нового здания был кинотеатр или клуб.


 К этому зданию VicTur уже выкладывал иллюстрации, а к пакгаузу/иллюзиону "Волна" нет. 


А во второй половине ХХ века здесь был клуб, но в точно таких же зданиях сейчас размещаются поликлиника и детский сад, так что первоначально это мог быть и не клуб.

Хотя если это вы спрашивали про кинотеатр где-то на Алексеевской площади, то вопрос был составлен не верно. Не задан конкретный период, та как это всё же не кинотеатр, а кино крутили во многих клубах, да и временный период не был задан.

----------


## Скрытик

> Всё равно в толще асфальта образовываются ямы до самых плит, неоднократно такое видел, так что от ухаб плиты не спасают. Эти фотографии обсуждались, в том числе и плиты. Вывод каков: плиты являются основой для асфальтового покрытия, а не его заменителем, и собственно рабочие как раз и занимаются укладкой асфальта на недавно установленные плиты.


  Да нет, тут хорошо видно, что они укладывают асфальт в ямки между плитами и бордюром. А вообще там действительно одно время были только плиты и в снег там творился кошмар, в 91-92м гг нас на машине развернуло на 180 градусов, хорошо водила опытный попался....

----------


## Antique

> Да нет, тут хорошо видно, что они укладывают асфальт в ямки между плитами и бордюром. А вообще там действительно одно время были только плиты и в снег там творился кошмар, в 91-92м гг нас на машине развернуло на 180 градусов, хорошо водила опытный попался....


 Тут я поспешил с выводами. Я обратил потом внимание, что и плиты не "свежие", изношенные.

----------


## translator

*Новый рынок. Мясной корпус:  [|||||||____] 50 %*
 Прокатился слух о том, что обновился мясной корпус Нового рынка базара. Я пошел смотреть.



[*Дальше...*]

----------


## Скрытик

Я общался с близким к хозяину рынка человеком. Старые полотна действительно невозможно было спасти. Местами ткань сгнила настолько, что ее не было вообще, только краска держалась, сзади ничего не было по квадратному метру.
Хотя они очень хотели сохранить их.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://od-news.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=37310&It  emid=2

----------


## Пушкин

> де Ришелье приехал в 1803-м. В этом же году была выпущена карта, на которой нарисованы отдельные здание. Дом на Дерибасовской, 24 (LXIV квартал) на карте присутствует.


  Согласен, но карта могла делаться и в конце года уже при Дюке-градоначальнике, то есть после его прибытия... Кстати на карте не нашел дом Феликса де-Рибаса, а он по идее должен был уже быть...

----------


## translator

> Я общался с близким к хозяину рынка человеком. Старые полотна действительно невозможно было спасти. Местами ткань сгнила настолько, что ее не было вообще, только краска держалась, сзади ничего не было по квадратному метру.
> Хотя они очень хотели сохранить их.


 Могли бы сделать реплику. Лично мне стилистика "Книги о вкусной и здоровой пище" нравится.

----------


## Antique

Интересно было бы послушать искусствоведа по поводу новой живописи. А вот на мой взгляд она ужасна.

----------


## Пушкин

> класс,молодец автор=надо же было подметить такой кадр


 Автор по моему какой то иностранный журналист, с год назад выложили в сети...

----------


## Скрытик

> Могли бы сделать реплику. Лично мне стилистика "Книги о вкусной и здоровой пище" нравится.


  Не знаю. Мне кроме как воспоминаний те картины никакого вклада в искусство не напомнили. Завтра буду на рынке, посмотрю как оно реально, на фото красиво смотрится.

----------


## Antique

А, вот оно что, на эскизе всё было в более подобающем виде, хотя мне всё равно не нравится http://sergeyspector.livejournal.com/ Судя по всему эта графика была реализована  без связи с автором, и он сам узнал только сейчас о том, что эти панно написали.

----------


## malyutka_e

Новый рынок это вообще антибиблейский сюжет. Там* Христос изгнал торгующих из храм*а, а тут *торговцы изгнали молящихся* из Сретенской церкви, а храм уничтожили. А в нем когда-то Бунин венчался. Ирония жизни.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто у кого украл даму?

----------


## Алик Савенков

> А где текст?


 Извиняйте, но спешил на футбол и текст не успел. Аntique прав. Я тоже думаю что это пакгауз где был кинотеатр "Волна"

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто подскажет, на каком форуме говорят о всяких одесских коммунальных скандалах?

----------


## Antique

> Кто у кого украл даму?


 Возможно оба у кого-то позаимствовали, а может быть один художник рисовал. По духу - что-то такое французское.

----------


## Пушкин

> Новый рынок это вообще антибиблейский сюжет. Там* Христос изгнал торгующих из храм*а, а тут *торговцы изгнали молящихся* из Сретенской церкви, а храм уничтожили. А в нем когда-то Бунин венчался. Ирония жизни.


  учите мат. часть, Исус по Новому завету изгонял менял из двора Храма. Но интересна сама суть этой истории, итогом которой стала фраза - "Богу богово, а кесарю кесарево"...)))

----------


## malyutka_e

> учите мат. часть, Исус по Новому завету изгонял менял из двора Храма. Но интересна сама суть этой истории, итогом которой стала фраза - "Богу богово, а кесарю кесарево"...)))


 Изучал раньше. В случае с *торговцами* и *"меновщиками"* он действовал не только и не столько словом, сколько силой (перевернул скамьи *торговцев*, столы *"меновщиков",* изгнал их из храма). Возможно, этим Он дал понять, что бороться с таким злом, как* торгашество* и *ростовщичество*, следует не только словом, но также силой. А Иисус пишется с двумя "и". Учите мат. часть :smileflag: . Но дело не в деталях, а в сути.

----------


## Пушкин

> Изучал раньше. В случае с *торговцами* и *"меновщиками"* он действовал не только и не столько словом, сколько силой (перевернул скамьи *торговцев*, столы *"меновщиков",* изгнал их из храма). Возможно, этим Он дал понять, что бороться с таким злом, как* торгашество* и *ростовщичество*, следует не только словом, но также силой. А Иисус пишется с двумя "и". Учите мат. часть


  Может быть особенно если это имя в оригинале пишется по другому... Но всё же это  неправильно интерпретировано - изгонял менял, а менялы там были потому что пожертвования в Храме принимали в шекелях, а в ходу были только римские деньги... 

п.с. Часто наблюдаю что Вы стараетесь замечать ошибки собеседников, а этого делать не стоит - в и-нете считается за  mauvais ton... Простите если что не так...

----------


## 115117

Таки Одессельмаш начали сносить...не бог весть какое архитектурное сооружение,но земля у моря!
Вот проведут тот Евробаскет,а дальше что???

----------


## Скрытик

А дальше снесут мясокомбинат... (((

----------


## verda

И сделают большой общедоступный пляж?

----------


## malyutka_e

> это имя в оригинале пишется по другому.


  Но мы же говорим на русском языке :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Таки Одессельмаш начали сносить...не бог весть какое архитектурное сооружение


 Ну почему же, довольно симпатичный производственный корпус. И причём единственный сохранившийся корпус завода Гена. Варвары.




> А дальше снесут мясокомбинат... (((


 Мясокомбинат вроде бы в новом проекте отсутствует, но к сохранившемуся, хоть и плохо, корпусу городских скотобоен могут проявить интерес.

----------


## malyutka_e

> . Часто наблюдаю что Вы стараетесь замечать ошибки собеседников, а этого делать не стоит - в и-нете считается за  mauvais ton... Простите если что не так...


 Я их не* "стараюсь замечать"*, как вы говорите, просто *я не могу их не замечать*. Я в школе хорошо учился. Да, сейчас в интернете писать неграмотно - норма, писать грамотно - мовитон. Но я переучиваться на неграмотного не могу, уже поздно :smileflag: .

----------


## Коннект 002

> Может быть особенно если это имя в оригинале пишется по другому... Но всё же это  неправильно интерпретировано - изгонял менял, а менялы там были потому что пожертвования в Храме принимали в шекелях, а в ходу были только римские деньги...


  это всё в Библии написано?

----------


## Antique

Евангелие от Матфея, глава 21:
12 И вошел Иисус в храм Божий и выгнал всех продающих и покупающих в храме, и опрокинул столы меновщиков и скамьи продающих голубей, 
13 и говорил им: написано, -- дом Мой домом молитвы наречется; а вы сделали его вертепом разбойников.

----------


## Скрытик

> Евангелие от Матфея, глава 21:
> 12 И вошел Иисус в храм Божий и выгнал всех продающих и покупающих в храме, и опрокинул столы меновщиков и скамьи продающих голубей, 
> 13 и говорил им: написано, -- дом Мой домом молитвы наречется; а вы сделали его вертепом разбойников.


  Жаль, что он давно покинул и забыл про храмы, в которых торгуют дешевыми свечками и псевдоиконами. Да и не пошлет молнии на "батюшек", которые не стесняются под сводами церквей брать деньги за крещение или отпевание.

----------


## OMF

> Я их не* "стараюсь замечать"*, как вы говорите, просто *я не могу их не замечать*. Я в школе хорошо учился. Да, сейчас в интернете писать неграмотно - норма, писать грамотно - мовитон. Но я переучиваться на неграмотного не могу, уже поздно.


 Не могу не заметить - "мовЕтон"

----------


## Коннект 002

> Жаль, что он давно покинул и забыл про храмы, в которых торгуют дешевыми свечками и псевдоиконами.


 Он оставил своё учение  и ходить в храмы торгашей никого не заставляет.




> Да и* не пошлет молнии на "батюшек"*, которые не стесняются под сводами церквей брать деньги за крещение или отпевание.


 всему своё время

----------


## Скрытик

> всему своё время


  Я с одной стороны прожженый атеист, с другой я каждый день вижу бабушку с собачкой, которая роется в альфатере и ищет корм этой собачке. Может нафиг это свое время и помочь этой бабушке сегодня, а не ждать Судного дня?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Я с одной стороны прожженый атеист, с другой я каждый день вижу бабушку с собачкой, которая роется в альфатере и ищет корм этой собачке. Может нафиг это свое время и помочь этой бабушке сегодня, а не ждать Судного дня?


 Вам виднее. И не перекручивайте мои слова,они касались претензии в ненаказании грешников.  
В Судный день уже будет поздно кому то помогать , время подводить итоги

----------


## Буджак

> они касались претензии в ненаказании грешников.


 "Праведники получают удел злодеев, а злые - удел праведников, и это тоже пустое" (Экклезиаст).

----------


## Black_Shef

> *По неофициальной статистике, около сотни зданий в Одессе относятся к памятникам архитектуры. Большая часть из них практически полностью разрушена. На восстановление исторического достояния, в городской казне денег не хватает. Многовековые достопримечательности бесследно исчезают с одесских улиц. А большая часть из них совершенно легально продается на аукционах.*


 http://odessa.net/news/society/12986/

----------


## Trs

Текст, приведенный в цитате — какая-то чушь. В реестре памятников на 2009 год — 313 *страниц.*

Слева от нашего дома — пам. арх. и через дорогу — пам. ист. Они залеплены отвратительными балконами, утрачено много оригинальных окон и дверей, но в памятнике архитектуры заселены все квартиры, остались росписи в парадных и не сыпется фасад, а в доме через дорогу дела тоже идут не худшим образом, хотя чётную сторону Военного спуска упорно пытаются расселить.

Писали бы конкретно о здании ООИРТО — не было бы таких претензий (кроме того, что зал двухсветный, а не двухцветный, ёлки-палки). Но вступительный абзац отдаёт меридианом, лопнувшим на Пересыпи. Что это за статистика? Что это за здания? Эти обжарщики фактов ведь понятия не имеют. Статья построена на чужих цитатах по делу, а когда попытались дописать своё — сели в лужу.

----------


## Пушкин

> это всё в Библии написано?


  и не только...

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, зданием заинтересовались масоны. Я общался со старым знакомым, ныне живущим в Израиле. Они ничего не знали про то, что здание выставили на продажу.

----------


## Буджак

> Может быть особенно если это имя в оригинале пишется по другому... Но всё же это неправильно интерпретировано - изгонял менял, а менялы там были потому что пожертвования в Храме принимали в шекелях, а в ходу были только римские деньги...


 Это в корне не правильно. Наряду с римским динарием в ходу были греческая драхма и еврейский сикл. Никаких ограничений на обращение любой из этих валют не было, поэтому денежные расчеты тогда были весьма сложными.

----------


## Пушкин

> Но мы же говорим на русском языке


  Мы говорим на Одесском языке...



> Я их не* "стараюсь замечать"*, как вы говорите, просто *я не могу их не замечать*. Я в школе хорошо учился. Да, сейчас в интернете писать неграмотно - норма, писать грамотно - мовитон. Но я переучиваться на неграмотного не могу, уже поздно.


 Я очень рад за Вас, что Вы в школе хорошо учились, тогда обращайте больше внимание на свои ошибки в расстановке знаков препинания (за вашей орфографией, простите не слидил, а обратил внимание только на ближайшие посты обращенные ко мне). Я же в школе учился плохо, особенно когда после сочинения в восьмом классе на тему Молодой гвардии получил 3/3 без единой орфографической ошибки, но спорить было не с кем да и не зачем. Так что теперь? Мне не выплёскивать на бумагу мою любовь к родному городу? Не писать  краеведческие рассказы, короткие эссе, стихи и т.д.?! Мне бы хотелось, что бы в этой теме мы общались больше о нашем любимом городе, чем замечали ошибки в написании постов...

----------


## Jorjic

> ...за вашей орфографией, простите не слидил, а обратил внимание только на ближайшие посты обращенные ко мне. Я же в школе учился плохо, особенно когда после сочинения в восьмом классе на тему Молодой гвардии получил 3/3 без единой орфографической ошибки, но спорить было не с кем да и не зачем. Так что теперь? Мне не выплёскивать на бумагу мою любовь к родному городу? Не писать  краеведческие рассказы, короткие эссе, стихи и т.д.?! Мне бы хотелось, что бы в этой теме мы общались больше о нашем любимом городе, чем замечали ошибки в написании постов...


 Про сочинение - это вряд ли (хотя, конечно, многое со временем забывается). А, с другой стороны, почему бы и не поплескать(ся)? Бумага сейчас не дефицит.

----------


## Пушкин

> Про сочинение - это вряд ли (хотя, конечно, многое со временем забывается). А, с другой стороны, почему бы и не поплескать(ся)? Бумага сейчас не дефицит.


  Спасибо уважаемый, я запомню ваши слова. Бумага то всё выдержит, а вот те люди которые читают ( а в основном я читаю вслух) - фальши не терпят... :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мы говорим на Одесском языке...
> Я очень рад за Вас, что Вы в школе хорошо учились, тогда обращайте больше внимание на свои ошибки в расстановке знаков препинания (за вашей орфографией, простите не *слидил*, а обратил внимание только на ближайшие посты обращенные ко мне). Я же в школе учился плохо, особенно когда после сочинения в восьмом классе на тему Молодой гвардии получил 3/3 без единой орфографической ошибки, но спорить было не с кем да и не зачем. Так что теперь? Мне не выплёскивать на бумагу мою любовь к родному городу? Не писать  краеведческие рассказы, короткие эссе, стихи и т.д.?! Мне бы хотелось, что бы в этой теме мы общались больше о нашем любимом городе, чем замечали ошибки в написании постов...


 Я не говорю, что я идеал. Мне, как любому человеку свойственно ошибаться. Но я над этим работаю, в отличии от вас :smileflag:  Но мы сильно отвлеклись от темы форума.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я не говорю, что я идеал. Мне, как любому человеку свойственно ошибаться. Но я над этим работаю, в отличии от вас Но мы сильно отвлеклись от темы форума.


 А кто вам сказал что я не работаю? А за одну ошибку, в одном слове (у которого, кстати, нет критериев написания - имя собственное переведённое с другого языка) Вы такой гиволт устраиваете шо слышно аж в Киеве (у одесского языка критериев нет, по этому буду писать Вам только таким образом) :smileflag:

----------


## Almond

> Я не говорю, что я идеал. Мне, как любому человеку свойственно ошибаться. Но я над этим работаю, в *отличии* от вас Но мы сильно отвлеклись от темы форума.


 В отличи*е*.

http://TheDifference.ru/chem-otlichaetsya-v-otlichie-ot-v-otlichii/

----------


## Пушкин

> Это в корне не правильно. Наряду с римским динарием в ходу были греческая драхма и еврейский сикл. Никаких ограничений на обращение любой из этих валют не было, поэтому денежные расчеты тогда были весьма сложными.


  еврейский сикл? - это уже интересно))). это что за валюта такая? - в первый раз слышу... Почитайте о свитках Мёртвого моря найденных в Кумране - это интересно и всё станет на свои места. Хотя Церковь и признала их артефактами первохристианской общины, в них ничего не сказано ни об Иисусе, ни о христианстве вообще, а вот описание валют ходящих тогда в Палестине встречается часто... 


*Друзья, давайте закончим эту тему и вернёмся в Одессу...*

----------


## Almond

> еврейский сикл? - это уже интересно))). это что за валюта такая? - в первый раз слышу... Почитайте о свитках Мёртвого моря найденных в Кумране - это интересно и всё станет на свои места. Хотя Церковь и признала их артефактами первохристианской общины, в них ничего не сказано ни об Иисусе, ни о христианстве вообще, а вот описание валют ходящих тогда в Палестине встречается часто... 
> 
> 
> *Друзья, давайте закончим эту тему и вернёмся в Одессу...*


 А давайте. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> А давайте.


  Одесса-мама удивительна как песня,
что в подворотне весело звучит.
Семь сорок там поют соседи вместе.
За жизнь, Одесса мама говорит. (я :smileflag:  2008 год)

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не могу не заметить - "мовЕтон"


 


> В отличи*е*.


 Не путайте описки с ошибками :smileflag: , или аписьки с ашипками :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Не путайте описки с ошибками, или аписьки с ашипками


 Дядя и шо Ви тут хочите нам сказать? То шо мы пишем - это ошибки, а то шо у вас - это описки? Ой, я Вас умаляю, оно вам надо? Забудьте и всё рассеется как страшный сон. Или будите строить из себя офцелухостника? :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> еврейский сикл? - это уже интересно))). это что за валюта такая? - в первый раз слышу...


 Цитата из Википедии (статья «Шекель»):

_В древности шекель был мерой массы золота и серебра (так называемая «Библейская единица массы»; в русскоязычных источниках обычно упоминается как «сикль» («сикл»)..._

----------


## VicTur

> Я их не* "стараюсь замечать"*, как вы говорите, просто *я не могу их не замечать*. Я в школе хорошо учился. Да, сейчас в интернете писать неграмотно - норма, писать грамотно - мовитон. Но я переучиваться на неграмотного не могу, уже поздно.


 Э-э-э... секундочку, секундочку. Вам никто не запрещает замечать чужие ошибки. Замечайте на здоровье. Я вот тоже их не могу не замечать. 
Моветон не в этом, а в том, чтобы тыкать собеседников носом в их ошибки. 
На форуме пусть пишут как угодно (если кого и выставят на посмешище, так только себя самих). А вот если такие ошибки перекочёвывают в печатные издания (например, в книги издательства «Оптимум») — тут критиковать не только можно, но и нужно.

----------


## Семирек

> На форуме пусть пишут как угодно (если кого и выставят на посмешище, так только себя самих). А вот если такие ошибки перекочёвывают в печатные издания (например, в книги издательства «Оптимум») — тут критиковать не только можно, но и нужно.


 А чего Optimum? Отличное издательство - столько книг издало по истории Одессы, дай Бог другим так! А от ошибок и в печатном тексте никто не застрахован, но конечно их надо сводить к минимуму.

----------


## Wahrheit

> Моветон не в этом, а в том, чтобы тыкать собеседников носом в их ошибки.


 А я считаю, что надо тыкать. И сам люблю получать честную обратную связь. Это меняет Мир в лучшую сторону.
В этом вопросе толерантности быть не должно. Получив "по шее" за ошибку, адекватный человек лезет на профильный сайт, проверяет себя и становится чуточку грамотнее. Разве это плохо?

----------


## Antique

> В этом вопросе толерантности быть не должно.


 Отсутствие толерантности зачастую оборачивается грубым поведением. В особо запущенных случаях можно на это и обратить внимание участника, но мне кажется, что сейчас как раз не та ситуация и подозреваю, что Пушкин обиделся на такое ополчение.

----------


## Screech

Лечили так лечили))
Heliotherapy in the sanatorium for tuberculosis,Odessa region,1930s

----------


## Пушкин

> Цитата из Википедии (статья «Шекель»):
> 
> _В древности шекель был мерой массы золота и серебра (так называемая «Библейская единица массы»; в русскоязычных источниках обычно упоминается как «сикль» («сикл»)..._


  Вы меня не так поняли, просто хотелось что бы человек не пользовался  сиюминутным поиском (юзанием) в гугле, а основывался на исследовании различных источников и своём собственном, сформировавшимся мнении.

----------


## Пушкин

> подозреваю, что Пушкин обиделся на такое ополчение.


  На обиженных ... как говорится...,а я наверно слишком закоренелый оптимист что бы обижаться...)))

----------


## Пушкин

> Э-э-э... секундочку, секундочку. Вам никто не запрещает замечать чужие ошибки. Замечайте на здоровье. Я вот тоже их не могу не замечать. 
> Моветон не в этом, а в том, чтобы тыкать собеседников носом в их ошибки.


  К сожалению по моему опыту, ошибки начинают замечать когда заканчиваются аргументы по обсуждаемому вопросу...

----------


## Лысый0

> Лечили так лечили))
> Heliotherapy in the sanatorium for tuberculosis,Odessa region,1930s


 Ага, и меня точно так лечили в 50-х в Люстдорфе и на 16, только еще и обмазывали лиманской грязью  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> А чего Optimum? Отличное издательство - столько книг издало по истории Одессы, дай Бог другим так! А от ошибок и в печатном тексте никто не застрахован, но конечно их надо сводить к минимуму.


 Про "отличное издательство" Optimum все написано здесь: http://valery-smirnov.com/links.html

----------


## Лысый0

Ой, забыл. Всех с днем Флота! А в нашем городе все имеют отношение к флоту :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Спасибо за поздравление. Рекомендую книгу:_ Арутюнова И.В., Мотырева Н.Н. «Указатель памятников и памятных мест по городу Одессе»_

----------


## Good++++

Просматривая старые фотографии, обратил внимание на эту фотографию с подписью "Похороны при румынах"...
Ул. Водопроводная... Что это за здание между зданием управления ж/д и корпусом нархоза?

???
--------------------------------------------------------------
Кажется понял... Здание управления ж\д было перестроено со стороны Привокзального переулка...

1944/2012

----------


## Good++++

Случайно "наткунлся" на сайт "Архитектура Одессы: archodessa.com



> Архитектура Одессы
> 
> Уникальный каталог наиболее интересных архитектурных построек Одессы.
> 
> Мы обязаны многим этим домам. Без одесских домов и дворов не было бы одесских историй, да и Одессы в общем.
> 
> Авторы проекта, дипломированные победители международных конкурсов Википедии и Гугл, опубликовали уже 2735 снимков фасадов, интерьеров и деталей зданий Одессы.
> Цель
> 
> Сохранить в виде фотоматериалов уникальную архитектуру Одессы, не только фасады, дворы и интерьеры, но и детали, сопроводив их описанием архитектурных элементов, историческими заметками и одесскими легендами.

----------


## Жора с Адесы

Хм, мне показалось, что между зданием нынешнего "нархоза" и нынешним зданием "Нового ЦУМа" было ещё одно здание(?). Возможно, что оно сгорело уже в конце войны(?).

----------


## Пушкин

> Про "отличное издательство" Optimum все написано здесь: http://valery-smirnov.com/links.html


 Смирнов изветен тем что пытается узурпировать всё что касается одесского языка, даже руку на Бабеля поднял, помните "Крошка Цахес Бабель" http://odesskiy.com/kroshka-tsahes-babel/. Это мне напоминает Олега Дерибаса и его заявления в одной из тем форума в которой мы участвовали...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Смирнов изветен тем что пытается узурпировать всё что касается одесского языка, даже руку на Бабеля поднял, помните "Крошка Цахес Бабель" http://odesskiy.com/kroshka-tsahes-babel/. Это мне напоминает Олега Дерибаса и его заявления в одной из тем форума в которой мы участвовали...


  а меня от его крошки тошнит

----------


## Пушкин

> а меня от его крошки тошнит


  И не только Вас...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Смирнов изветен тем что пытается узурпировать всё что касается одесского языка, даже руку на Бабеля поднял, помните "Крошка Цахес Бабель" http://odesskiy.com/kroshka-tsahes-babel/. Это мне напоминает Олега Дерибаса и его заявления в одной из тем форума в которой мы участвовали...


  Мне многие авторы жаловались на мягко говоря некорректное поведение Оптимума. Я имею ввиду элементарное соблюдение авторских прав.

----------


## Пушкин

> Мне многие авторы жаловались на мягко говоря некорректное поведение Оптимума. Я имею ввиду элементарное соблюдение авторских прав.


 Некогда не имел дело с этим издательством, но соблюдение каких либо авторских прав на одесский язык или рассказы об Одессе не может быть в априори... Может быть авторское право на сюжетную линию и т.д., Но на слова и выражения как: шлимазл, тухес, пшонка (кукуруза), халява, лажа, стой там -иди сюда, я на вас удивляюсь, мине капнуло и т.д. - нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Некогда не имел дело с этим издательством, но соблюдение каких либо авторских прав на одесский язык или рассказы об Одессе не может быть в априори... Может быть авторское право на сюжетную линию и т.д., Но на слова и выражения как: шлимазл, тухес, пшонка (кукуруза), халява, лажа, стой там -иди сюда, я на вас удивляюсь, мине капнуло и т.д. - нет.


  Я имел ввиду не Смирнова, а *других* авторов.

----------


## Ричар

> а меня от его крошки тошнит


 Не читал ,но тоже тошнит.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я имел ввиду не Смирнова, а *других* авторов.


 Не знаю, читал их издания Нетребского, Губаря, Розенбоима. Так что это не они всё написали, а кто то другой?

----------


## Antique

> Кажется понял... Здание управления ж\д было перестроено со стороны Привокзального переулка...
> 1944/2012


 Спасибо, на этот факт наверное мало кто обратил внимание, а выходит, что в задней части была ниша. Какая качественная переделка однако. Сейчас бы такое уже не сумели сделать. Умельцы умерли.




> Случайно "наткунлся" на сайт "Архитектура Одессы: archodessa.com


 Он существует достаточно давно, с осени прошлого года, кажется. На мой взгляд интерфейс очень не удобен ,а проект достаточно закрытый. И...мне кажется авторы очень амбициозны. Но несомненный плюс в том, что авторы проникают практически везде.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не знаю, читал их издания Нетребского, Губаря, Розенбоима. Так что это не они всё написали, а кто то другой?


 Не вижу смысла продолжать...

----------


## Antique

> Некогда не имел дело с этим издательством, но соблюдение каких либо авторских прав на одесский язык или рассказы об Одессе не может быть в априори... Может быть авторское право на сюжетную линию и т.д., Но на слова и выражения как: шлимазл, тухес, пшонка (кукуруза), халява, лажа, стой там -иди сюда, я на вас удивляюсь, мине капнуло и т.д. - нет.


 Не этично делать публикацию, если значительная её часть почёрпнута из некого другого источника.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не этично делать публикацию, если значительная её часть почёрпнута из некого другого источника.


  И этот источник никогда не указывается.

----------


## Буджак

> Вы меня не так поняли, просто хотелось что бы человек не пользовался сиюминутным поиском (юзанием) в гугле, а основывался на исследовании различных источников и своём собственном, сформировавшимся мнении.


 Молодой человек, я в юности очень увлекался библеистикой, поэтому прочитал очень много научных работ серьезных историков. Вряд ли они были доступны в Одессе, а вот в Ленинке были. Очень сомневаюсь, чтобы Вы читали работы Оллбрайта хотя бы...
Денежные расчеты в сиклях были характерны для Ветхого завета со времен патриархов. Так, Авраам купил у хеттянина за 400 сиклей серебра пещеру Махпелу, где похоронил сперва Сарру, а затем эта пещера стала фамильным склепом, где покоился сам Авраам, а затем его сын Исаак. Царь Ахав торговал у Навуфея виноградник за те же сикли, правда, сделка не состоялась, окончившись трагично для Навуфея. Между этими эпизодами - века, а денежные расчеты в сиклях велись и гораздо позже. Но во времена римского владычества, естественно, в оборот входит римская валюта (видимо, с 63 года до н.э.). Кроме того, эллинизация привела к тому, что и греческая валюта получила хождение. ПРоизошло это еще раньше - в 320 году до н.э., когда Иудею завоевал Птоломей I.
Ссылка же на общину ессеев может вызвать только крайнее недоумение. Эта секта жила обособленно, ее основатели как раз бежали из Иерусалима. Они как раз избежали и римского влияния, и эллинизации, в первую очередь за счет своей обособленности. О ней упоминал Иосиф Флавий, Плиний старший, кое-кто из греков, по-моему, хотя сейчас уже не вспомню, кто. Поэтому ессеи как раз не показательны, ибо к Иерусалиму не имели отношения. Мне нет смысла пользоваться поисковиками, чтобы проводить ликбез с товарищами, в головах которых все смешалось. В Иерусалиме первой половины I века ходили как минимум 3 валюты - сикль, драхма и динарий. Лучше почитайте что-нибудь, а не выставляйте свое невежество напоказ.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не знаю, читал их издания Нетребского, Губаря, Розенбоима. Так что это не они всё написали, а кто то другой?


 


> Не вижу смысла продолжать...


 


> Не этично делать публикацию, если значительная её часть почёрпнута из некого другого источника.


 


> И этот источник никогда не указывается.


 Так что этим авторам не стоит доверять вообще? Очень интересно ваше мнение...

----------


## Пушкин

> Молодой человек, я в юности очень увлекался библеистикой, поэтому прочитал очень много научных работ серьезных историков. Вряд ли они были доступны в Одессе, а вот в Ленинке были. Очень сомневаюсь, чтобы Вы читали работы Оллбрайта хотя бы...
> Денежные расчеты в сиклях были характерны для Ветхого завета со времен патриархов. Так, Авраам купил у хеттянина за 400 сиклей серебра пещеру Махпелу, где похоронил сперва Сарру, а затем эта пещера стала фамильным склепом, где покоился сам Авраам, а затем его сын Исаак. Царь Ахав торговал у Навуфея виноградник за те же сикли, правда, сделка не состоялась, окончившись трагично для Навуфея. Между этими эпизодами - века, а денежные расчеты в сиклях велись и гораздо позже. Но во времена римского владычества, естественно, в оборот входит римская валюта (видимо, с 63 года до н.э.). Кроме того, эллинизация привела к тому, что и греческая валюта получила хождение. ПРоизошло это еще раньше - в 320 году до н.э., когда Иудею завоевал Птоломей I.
> Ссылка же на общину ессеев может вызвать только крайнее недоумение. Эта секта жила обособленно, ее основатели как раз бежали из Иерусалима. Они как раз избежали и римского влияния, и эллинизации, в первую очередь за счет своей обособленности. О ней упоминал Иосиф Флавий, Плиний старший, кое-кто из греков, по-моему, хотя сейчас уже не вспомню, кто. Поэтому ессеи как раз не показательны, ибо к Иерусалиму не имели отношения. Мне нет смысла пользоваться поисковиками, чтобы проводить ликбез с товарищами, в головах которых все смешалось. В Иерусалиме первой половины I века ходили как минимум 3 валюты - сикль, драхма и динарий. Лучше почитайте что-нибудь, а не выставляйте свое невежество напоказ.


    Спасибо,  а всё таки В Храме в виде пожертвований принимали только *ш*екели, в ходу же был только динарий, по этому людям приходилось менять динарии на *ш*екели (который не был валютой обихода). "Богу - богово, а Кесарю - кесарево" (*Ш*екели принимали только в Храме, на динариях был портрет цезаря). И не путайте разные общины, их было множество  ушедших из Иерусалима по причине не согласия (мягко сказано) с властями и религиозными руководителями ставшими на сторону этих властей (у ессев основной пункт - сохранять верность властям). Не всё что пишется в Википедии и  других изданиях   является правдой, а уж тем более истиной в последней инстанции...  Так понимаю вы ничего не читали о свитках Мёртвого моря и путаете времена событий, а я мало читал православной библеистики, но понимаю что шекель через какие то языки перекочевал в церковный язык как сикл. Таких особенностей перевода встречается множество, как и последующее описание (искажающее реальные события) и понимание тех событий...

П.с. Давайте оставим "теософские споры" и вернёмся в Одессу-маму. 
Неужели Ваша юность прошла в после военные годы? Так расскажите кукой Вы запомнили Одессу, как всё строилось, какие люди Вас окружали, что говорили??!!  Мне лично, да и нам всем будет очень интересно это всё услышать (прочитать)...

----------


## Буджак

На эту тему (и о математике) я могу говорить часами безо всякого гугла. Но думаю, что найти слово "шекель" в Писании весьма мудрено, что не удивительно, ибо это современная денежная единица государства Израиль, которая этимологически восходит к тому самому сиклу, расчеты в которых вели еще патриархи. В Ветхом и Новом заветах употребляются различные денежные единицы разных стран, бывшие в ходу в те времена. Талант (место под Самарию было куплено израильским царем Амврием за 2 таланта золота, годовой доход царя Соломона составлял 666 талантов золота, о чем мечтать не могут многие современные олигархи), в Новом завете также упоминается эта денежная единица (зарытый в землю талант, долг раба царю в притче о прощении). Вместе с этим упоминаются дидрахмы (греческая денежная единица), именно в такой валюте просили милостыню сборщики у Иисуса и учеников Его. Самая маленькая денежная единица, упомянутая в текстах - ассарий - мелкая медная монета, имевшая хождение только в Иудее. (Не две ли малые птицы продаются за ассарий), Мт, главу и стих не помню. Естественно, в Новом завете упоминается и римский динарий - плата за работу в притче о виноградаре и не только. Вообще, денежные отношения лучше свего изучать по св. Матфею, недаром он, по преданию, был сборщиком налогов, разбирался. Ессеев Вы тут совсем уж за уши притянули, я же ничего не путаю. Поселение ессеев в Хирбет-Кумране было уничтожено в 68 году н.э, что установлено археологами точно. Наиболее древние рукописи и найденные монеты датируются примерно 130 г. до н.э. Думаю, Вы это легко найдете и в Википедии, хотя точно не уверен. Лучше вместо гугла почитать что-нибудь из работ Олбрайта (не знаю, правда, есть ли перевды его работ на русский, во времена моей молодости не было). История западной философии Рассела тоже весьма полезна, хотя читать ее не просто, надо напрягать извилины. Можно прочитать "детские" "Сказания евангелистов" З. Косидовского, с этого проще всего начинать. Учитесь, тогда не будете писать глупости "с ученым видом знатока", как говаривал Пушкин (не Вы). Мне легко пройти мимо безграмотности орфографической, а вот мимо исторической безграмотности пройти непросто.
Что до Одессы, то я довольно много писал на эту тему, хотя я далеко не краевед. Кстати, выложил довольно много фотографий Одессы 20-х - 60--х годов из семейного альбома, их можно найти и в этой теме. Интересны также сканы банкнот, ходивших в Одессе во время смуты и в период оккупации, их сканы я тоже выложил. Сейчас в этой ветке присутствуют несколько форумчан, знания которых об Одессе куда обширнее моих, я стараюсь читать их посты, ходить по приведенным ими сслылкам, учиться никогда не поздно. Что верно и относительно Ваших исторических познаний.

----------


## Пушкин

> учиться никогда не поздно. Что верно и относительно Ваших исторических познаний.


  Не смотря на все оскорбления и обвинения, а так же явный антисемитизм (евреи очень ревностно относятся к коверканью их национальности) в одном из ваших предыдущих постов, давайте на этом закончим. Очень жаль что об Одессе Вам нечего писать...(((

----------


## Jorjic

Не являясь специалистом, не берусь оценивать сущностную сторону дискуссии. Но грамотность, структурированность и четкость изложения дают априорный перевес одной из сторон. Что еще раз подтверждает высокую ценность этих качеств публикуемых текстов.

----------


## inborz

Господи, ну о чем спор! Сикль пришел в русский из греческого перевода Библии. На иврите - шекель. В греческом языке нет звука "ш". Аналогично Йерушалаим стал звучать Иерусалим, Шломо - Соломон и т.д.

----------


## Пушкин

> Господи, ну о чем спор! Сикль пришел в русский из греческого перевода Библии. На иврите - шекель. В греческом языке нет звука "ш". Аналогично Йерушалаим стал звучать Иерусалим, Шломо - Соломон и т.д.


  Спасибо что поставили точку над И. Знаю Вас как лингвиста, но мой собеседник, к сожалению, не согласен с тем что в оригинале звучит Ш...

----------


## malyutka_e

Знакомая картинка?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Знакомая картинка?


 Новощепной ряд узнаётся, но не хватает торгашей, их товара и грязи

----------


## Trs

Вагон 524, кстати, был списан в октябре 1967 года, хорошо так до выхода фильма на экраны.

----------


## Семирек

> Вагон 524, кстати, был списан в октябре 1967 года, хорошо так до выхода фильма на экраны.


 На трамвае вроде как цифра 24 впереди. 524 это что? Модель (марка) вагона трамвая?

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще две. Это 1968 год. Что за дом на заднем плане?

----------


## Trs

В фильме снимался буксир № 524 с замазанной первой цифрой номера, списанный 10 октября 1967 года. Других его фото предостаточно, чтобы подтвердить этот факт. Вероятно, после списания его выкупила киностудия. 

А так — был бы интереснейший исторический вагон, который с момента ввода в эксплуатацию 10 апреля 1913 года успел побывать открытым, закрытым, моторным, прицепным и снова моторным, съездить в Румынию и вернуться, получить новый кузов и на фоне этих событий ещё проработать почти два десятка лет буксиром в депо им. Ильича.

----------


## Antique

> Еще две. Это 1968 год. Что за дом на заднем плане?


 А может быть это тот же Новощепной ряд? Дом мягко говоря не очень.

----------


## Семирек

И целых 54 года один и тот же вагон?  
Умели же делать в старой России...

----------


## OMF

> Вагон 524, кстати, был списан в октябре 1967 года, хорошо так до выхода фильма на экраны.


 Фильм снимали летом 67-го, а вышел он на экраны уже в 68-м году.

----------


## Семирек

Интересно, а где сейчас этот вагон? Может гниет где-нибудь на свалке? Или, если его купила Одесская киностудия где-нибудь у них валяется?

----------


## OMF

Нет, его физически уже давно нет. Киностудии обычно не церемонятся с реквизитом, разрушают все подряд, а потом заменяют какими-нибудь макетами. Этот же вагон киностудии и не принадлежал, поработал на съемках и вернулся в депо на порезку. Сейчас для создания "колорита эпохи" привозили вагон из Харькова или гримировали наш 914-й под закрытый. Теперь вот еще одного старичка восстановили, хоть и послевоенного и далекого от оригинала, но все же единственного в мире ходового этой модели. Я говорю про синенький 355.
А когда-то на киностудии был старый снегоочиститель, переделанный под вагон конки, но его тоже лет 20 как нет. В депо №2 на Слободке несколько лет назад порезали старый снежок С-7, который больше подходил бы на роль старого вагона. Остался вот только древний вагон Ф на ВРМ, но на приведение его в "аутентичный" вид нужны очень большие деньги, так же, как и восстановление вагона 904.

----------


## OMF

> А оборудование сплошь было иностранческое, да и модели были в большинстве своем ворованные...


 Вовсе нет, можно посмотреть историю этих вагонов на http://odessatrolley.com/OpenMotor.htm

----------


## arkoh

> Господи, ну о чем спор! Сикль пришел в русский из греческого перевода Библии. На иврите - шекель. В греческом языке нет звука "ш". Аналогично Йерушалаим стал звучать Иерусалим, Шломо - Соломон и т.д.


  Все правильно и если немного продолжить:  *С*уббота - *Ш*аббат и даже Ии*с*ус - Ие*ш*уа.

----------


## Antique

> А оборудование сплошь было иностранческое, да и модели были в большинстве своем ворованные...


 Обычная лицензия с доработками "на месте". Отставание в промышленном развитии от ведущих стран Европы было велико.

----------


## Гидрант

> Все правильно и если немного продолжить:  *С*уббота - *Ш*аббат и даже Ии*с*ус - Ие*ш*уа.


 Обсудите в связи с переходом ш->c еще историю с *шибболетом* и вернитесь уже с древней Палестины в нашу Одессу  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Обычная лицензия с доработками "на месте". Отставание в промышленном развитии от ведущих стран Европы было велико.


 Прочитай еще раз, в разделе об остальных бельгийских вагонах http://odessatrolley.com/Nivelles.htm. Изначальное электрооборудование General Electric было выбрано неправильно (слишком малая часовая мощность и ненадежные реостаты) и заменялось уже на отечественное. Возможно, что моторы ДТИ-40 были чьей-то копией, но думаю, что построить собственные электромоторы у россиян хватило соображения.

----------


## Antique

> построить собственные электромоторы у россиян хватило соображения.


 А, так по вашей ссылке вагоны вообще импортные. ДТИ-40 и прочее было позже, и не в Российской империи, а в СССР.

По этой ссылке лицензия: http://odessatrolley.com/OpenMotor.htm




> Изначальное электрооборудование General Electric было выбрано неправильно


 Надо было Siemens покупать в 1900-х?

----------


## Грачиков

Я с В.А.Чарнецким многие годы жил можно сказать в одном доме.он в 4 номере а я во 2 по ул. Базарной оба дома в своё время принадлежали стурдзовской общине.Примерно в 1980 году он получил квартиру где то на Таирова.

----------


## OMF

> А, так по вашей ссылке вагоны вообще импортные. ДТИ-40 и прочее было позже, и не в Российской империи, а в СССР.
> 
> По этой ссылке лицензия: http://odessatrolley.com/OpenMotor.htm
> 
> 
> Надо было Siemens покупать в 1900-х?


 Вагоны 500-й и 600-й серий были отечественными, заказанными бельгийцами. Электрооборудование у них, естественно, было одинаковым, т.к. плодить "зоопарк" никто не хотел, себе же дороже. Ни о какой лицензии тоже речь не шла, т.к. конструкция деревянного вагона была одинакова во всем мире и никакими патентами не охранялась.

Не имело также значения, чьи моторы стоят - Siemens или GE. Все дело в том, что на одесских длиннющих маршрутах необходима повышенная часовая мощность (27 кВт было слишком мало) и более надежные реостаты, т.к. остановок в городе было много и часто. Поэтому при первой же возможности - а из-за войн, революций, разрух, военного коммунизма и прочих бед ХХ века, это стало возможным только в середине 20-х годов - вагоны модернизировались.

Кстати, нехватка и низкое качество изначального электрооборудования и привели к тому, что большинство бывших открытых вагонов еще до войны было списано или превращено в прицепы.

Под "россиянами" я подразумеваю всех жителей тогдашнего СССР, т.к. "национальности" придумали только в 1932 г., а вероисповедание было у всех одно - "коммунизм".

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вагоны 500-й и 600-й серий были отечественными, заказанными бельгийцами. Электрооборудование у них, естественно, было одинаковым, т.к. плодить "зоопарк" никто не хотел, себе же дороже. Ни о какой лицензии тоже речь не шла, т.к. конструкция деревянного вагона была одинакова во всем мире и никакими патентами не охранялась.
> 
> Не имело также значения, чьи моторы стоят - Siemens или GE. Все дело в том, что на одесских длиннющих маршрутах необходима повышенная часовая мощность (27 кВт было слишком мало) и более надежные реостаты, т.к. остановок в городе было много и часто. Поэтому при первой же возможности - а из-за войн, революций, разрух, военного коммунизма и прочих бед ХХ века, это стало возможным только в середине 20-х годов - вагоны модернизировались.
> 
> Кстати, нехватка и низкое качество изначального электрооборудования и привели к тому, что большинство бывших открытых вагонов еще до войны было списано или превращено в прицепы.
> 
> Под "россиянами" я подразумеваю всех жителей тогдашнего СССР, т.к. "национальности" придумали только в 1932 г., а вероисповедание было у всех одно - "коммунизм".


 А почему в Сан Франциско до сих пор ходят красавцы-трамвайчики начала XX-го века, как новенькие? А у нас - чешская рухлядь? Да потому, что там есть "ненормальные", которым не все равно. Неужели в ОТТУ нет энтузиастов,  которые могли бы восстановить по чертежам старые бельгийские трамваи? Зимние и летние. Сейчас их можно так покрасить, как 100 лет назад и не снилось! Просто это не приходит в голову совковым начальникам, которые там засели.
Поэтому вам и TRS определена роль плаксивых воспоминаний о том, как хорошо было раньше.

----------


## VicTur

> Поэтому вам и TRS определена роль плаксивых воспоминаний о том, как хорошо было раньше.


 Не стоит бездумно разбрасываться эпитетами. Trs и OMF определена роль хранителей традиций и памяти. К тому же представить OMF плачущим о том, как хорошо было раньше, — вовсе абсурд.
Вашу фразу стоило бы в первую очередь отнести к вам самим. Не вы ли недавно плакались, как, мол, хорошо было в Российской империи до большевиков?
Кстати, был бы вам благодарен за разъяснение загадочного словосочетания «роль плаксивых воспоминаний».

----------


## Коннект 002

> А почему в Сан Франциско до сих пор ходят красавцы-трамвайчики начала XX-го века, как новенькие? А у нас - чешская рухлядь? Да потому, что там есть "ненормальные", которым не все равно. Неужели в ОТТУ нет энтузиастов,  которые могли бы восстановить по чертежам старые бельгийские трамваи? Зимние и летние. Сейчас их можно так покрасить, как 100 лет назад и не снилось! Просто это не приходит в голову совковым начальникам, которые там засели.
> Поэтому вам и TRS определена роль плаксивых воспоминаний о том, как хорошо было раньше.


  при рыночной экономике слово " энтузиаст" можно забыть. На этом любили выезжать советские начальники, затыкая добровольцами собственные просчёты и нежелание платить за проделанную работу. Это время уже осталось в прошлом вместе с термином

----------


## OMF

> А почему в Сан Франциско до сих пор ходят красавцы-трамвайчики начала XX-го века, как новенькие? А у нас - чешская рухлядь? Да потому, что там есть "ненормальные", которым не все равно. Неужели в ОТТУ нет энтузиастов,  которые могли бы восстановить по чертежам старые бельгийские трамваи? Зимние и летние. Сейчас их можно так покрасить, как 100 лет назад и не снилось! Просто это не приходит в голову совковым начальникам, которые там засели.
> Поэтому вам и TRS определена роль плаксивых воспоминаний о том, как хорошо было раньше.


 Не понял, какие "плаксивые воспоминания"? 

В Сан-Франциско, между прочим ходят в основном Бреды, а старые вагоны представляют собой только "туристский аттракцион" одного маршрута. При этом ты даже не можешь представить себе, каких денег стоит поддерживать этот аттакцион в нормальном состоянии. Но поскольку у нас несколько другая система финансирования общественного транспорта, на их работу выделяются деньги из бюждета транспортного управления, а вовсе не из карманов энтузиастов и спонсоров. Между прочим, эти же самые вагоны по конструкции НИЧЕМ не отличаются от чешских вагонов. Кроме того, денег там не сильно много, т.к. с бездомных, нелегалов и прочих "привилегированных жителей" нашего либерального оплота  много налогов не возьмешь, то действительно старые вагоны (миланцы и прочие) на улицы уже практически и не выходят.

Что же касается cable-car, то у них вообще особый статус Национального памятника и финансирование идет по другим каналам. Кстати, большинство вагонов там совсем не оригинальные, а новоделы, неотличимые от "аутентичных". Не это ли планируется с домом Руссова?

Что же касается предыдущего оратора, то мне показалось, что он был возмущен именно вопиющим фактом модернизации старого вагона без всякого сохранения "аутентичности" .

----------


## malyutka_e

> Кстати, был бы вам благодарен за разъяснение загадочного словосочетания «роль плаксивых воспоминаний».


  Это для того, чтобы их возбудить.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не понял, какие "плаксивые воспоминания"? 
> 
> В Сан-Франциско, между прочим ходят в основном Бреды, а старые вагоны представляют собой только "туристский аттракцион" одного маршрута. При этом ты даже не можешь представить себе, каких денег стоит поддерживать этот аттакцион в нормальном состоянии. Но поскольку у нас несколько другая система финансирования общественного транспорта, на их работу выделяются деньги из бюждета транспортного управления, а вовсе не из карманов энтузиастов и спонсоров. Между прочим, эти же самые вагоны по конструкции НИЧЕМ не отличаются от чешских вагонов. Кроме того, денег там не сильно много, т.к. с бездомных, нелегалов и прочих "привилегированных жителей" нашего либерального оплота  много налогов не возьмешь, то действительно старые вагоны (миланцы и прочие) на улицы уже практически и не выходят.
> 
> Что же касается cable-car, то у них вообще особый статус Национального памятника и финансирование идет по другим каналам. Кстати, большинство вагонов там совсем не оригинальные, а новоделы, неотличимые от "аутентичных". Не это ли планируется с домом Руссова?
> 
> Что же касается предыдущего оратора, то мне показалось, что он был возмущен именно вопиющим фактом модернизации старого вагона без всякого сохранения "аутентичности" .


 Вы ответьте, Возможно то, о чем я говорил? Короче, нам это не светит

----------


## malyutka_e

> при рыночной экономике слово " энтузиаст" можно забыть. На этом любили выезжать советские начальники, затыкая добровольцами собственные просчёты и нежелание платить за проделанную работу. Это время уже осталось в прошлом вместе с термином


 Энтузиаст в капиталистическом смысле :smileflag: . А какая экономика в Америке, плановая социалистическая?

----------


## фауст

Такой вид -есть в архиве?
http://www.runivers.ru/bookreader/book460864/#page/93/mode/1up

----------


## Коннект 002

> Энтузиаст в капиталистическом смысле. А какая экономика в Америке, плановая социалистическая?


 *OMF* уже ответил, что энтузиасты к старому трамваю никакого отношения не имеют. 

Если раньше в СССР были бесплатные учёба и лечение (или недорогими), то сейчас всё стоит деньги и работа на шару типа субботников не популярна и обречена на провал. А воссоздавать старинный трамвай на этой основе , так вообще несерьёзно

----------


## VicTur

> при рыночной экономике слово " энтузиаст" можно забыть. На этом любили выезжать советские начальники, затыкая добровольцами собственные просчёты и нежелание платить за проделанную работу. Это время уже осталось в прошлом вместе с термином


 Да ну! Можно подумать, здесь не энтузиасты собрались, а сплошь люди на ставке по специальности «любитель Одессы».

----------


## malyutka_e

> Такой вид -есть в архиве?
> http://www.runivers.ru/bookreader/book460864/#page/93/mode/1up


 Это Центральная батарея. Самое начало Канатной улицы.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Да ну! Можно подумать, здесь не энтузиасты собрались, а сплошь люди на ставке по специальности «любитель Одессы».


 мне казалось, что здесь в основном краеведы и говорят на близкие их профессии темы.
И одно дело, написать несколько постов, а другое восстановить вагон. Несоразмерные усилия

----------


## malyutka_e

> *OMF* уже ответил, что энтузиасты к старому трамваю никакого отношения не имеют. Если раньше в СССР были бесплатные учёба и лечение (или недорогими), то сейчас всё стоит деньги и работа на шару типа субботников не популярна и обречена на провал. А воссоздавать старинный трамвай на этой основе , так вообще несерьёзно


 Вот так и будем жить в в г-не. А хоть кто-нибудь пытался? Только говорить умеете. Теоретики, блин!

----------


## OMF

> Вы ответьте, Возможно то, о чем я говорил? Короче, нам это не светит


 Что не светит? Постройка с нуля бельгийского вагона - да, не светит. Восстановление вагона 305 в такой же вид, каким он был с завода - возможно через десяток лет упорного труда, т.к. в Одессе не осталось ни деталей кузова, ни чертежей (их и не было), а работы там больше, чем с 355-м. Можно и нужно восстановить вагон с Мемориала, т.к. он единственный в мире кузов "одесского" типа, но для этого нужно не только восстановить практически все, но и убрать сам вагон в более приспособленное помещение, а на Мемориале поставить что-то, более соответствующее эпохе (этот вагон все же на 10 лет моложе войны). Здесь бы и пригодился старый С-7, как я и предлагал в свое время, но я далеко, время ушло...

----------


## Семирек

> А оборудование сплошь было иностранческое, да и модели были в большинстве своем ворованные...


 Ну допустим, что тогда ворованного ничего не было. Была какая-то бельгийская трамвайная кампания, или что-то вроде этого. Но все было по лицензии и абсолютно законно вплоть до 1917 года. Я понимаю - русофобия зашкаливает у Вас, но все-таки надо знать меру...

----------


## Семирек

> Если раньше в СССР были бесплатные учёба и лечение (или недорогими), то сейчас всё стоит деньги и работа на шару типа субботников не популярна и обречена на провал. А воссоздавать старинный трамвай на этой основе , так вообще несерьёзно


 Слава Украине! Она, слава Богу вообще НИЧЕГО не создала, зато развалила все, что только возможно - от среднего образования и космической отрасли до старых бельгийско-русских трамваев и исторических зданий центра Одессы. Еще раз Слава! Шапку снимаю...

----------


## Antique

> Что же касается предыдущего оратора, то мне показалось, что он был возмущен именно вопиющим фактом модернизации старого вагона без всякого сохранения "аутентичности" .


 Это вы про меня? Если да, то я скептически отношусь к тому, что вагоны были разработаны отечественными специалиствами (в Российской империи). Для серьёзных работ приходилось нанимать специалистов из зарубежа, покупать лицензии и т.д. Если есть какая-то информация по поводу авторов конструкции, то мне интересно было бы посмотреть, а так - сомневаюсь. Российская империя была не та страна в которой можно было бы гордиться высокотехнологичностью промышленности.

А вот значимостьсохранения аутентичности здания и вагона просто не сравнимы. И здание и вагон имеют историческую, ценность, но вот относительно культурной.... А разница безгранична.

----------


## OMF

Не надо уже так высокомерно унижать русских (российских) инженеров. В конце концов Коломенский завод строил паровозы, Мытищинский - вагоны, так что построить пролетку с мотором они могли без привлечения посторонней помощи, кроме того эти заводы уже много лет строили трамваи для Москвы. Ясно же было сказано, что бельгийское общество выступало исключительно заказчиком, а к конструированию вагонов не имело никакого отношения.

И не надо избирательно относиться к историческим ценностям. Если выступать за полную аутентичность восстанавливаемых зданий, то тогда требуйте полного восстановления - ИЗ МАТЕРИАЛОВ ТОГО ВРЕМЕНИ - трамваев, автомобилей, пароходов, унитазов, граммофонов и прочего и просего, и ОТСЛУЖИВШЕГО СВОЙ СРОК ЖИЗНИ. И если у Вас современный компьютер - выбросьте и замените на Commodore-64, а еще лучше - на арифмометр Феликс, а свои замечания - гусиным пером, да на пергаменте, при лучине.

----------


## Семирек

Хорошо сказано, но немножко добавлю в защиту русских (пусть будет российских) инженеров. А. Попов изобрел радио (запатентовать не успел правда - итальянец Маркони опередил), Владимир Зворыкин изобрел телевизор, Игорь Сикорский сделал первый в мире вертолет, Сергей Королев впервые в мире устроил запуск в космос спутника, а затем и космический корабль с человеком на борту.
Как бы есть чем гордится, но некоторым же неймется и надо обязательно обливать грязью прошлое РИ и СССР и страшно гордиться при этом почему-то Западом (Европой и США). Спрашивается - вы то, гордецы - какое имеете отношение к Западу??? И вообще что вы то сами создали, кроме всеобщего развала? Даже русско-бельгийский трамвай не в состоянии сами сделать... 

P.S. Да, я за "Богданов" - это чудо техники 21 века не говорю просто - это точно достижение...

----------


## Коннект 002

> Вот так и будем жить в в г-не. А хоть кто-нибудь пытался? Только говорить умеете. Теоретики, блин!


 Пока не самоорганизуемся, до тех пор и будем. Что Вы предлагаете?  "Умные " предложения о том, чтобы кто то нашару поработал не озвучивать

----------


## Коннект 002

> Слава Украине! Она, слава Богу вообще НИЧЕГО не создала, зато развалила все, что только возможно - от среднего образования и космической отрасли до старых бельгийско-русских трамваев и исторических зданий центра Одессы. Еще раз Слава! Шапку снимаю...


 Сегодняшняя Украина с расейсколюбивыми мигрантами у власти -это продолжение СССР в несколько иных экономических условиях, а ПР-пародия на КПСС
А шапку-ушанку снимай, летом её носить не обязательно  :smileflag:

----------


## Коннект 002

> Хорошо сказано, но немножко добавлю в защиту русских (пусть будет российских) инженеров. А. Попов изобрел радио (запатентовать не успел правда - итальянец Маркони опередил), Владимир Зворыкин изобрел телевизор, Игорь Сикорский сделал первый в мире вертолет, Сергей Королев впервые в мире устроил запуск в космос спутника, а затем и космический корабль с человеком на борту.
> Как бы есть чем гордится, но некоторым же неймется и надо обязательно обливать грязью прошлое РИ и СССР и страшно гордиться при этом почему-то Западом (Европой и США). Спрашивается - вы то, гордецы - какое имеете отношение к Западу??? И вообще что вы то сами создали, кроме всеобщего развала? Даже русско-бельгийский трамвай не в состоянии сами сделать... 
> 
> P.S. Да, я за "Богданов" - это чудо техники 21 века не говорю просто - это точно достижение...


 неясно, какое отношение РИ имеет к тому, что в ясных головах учёных рождаются светлые мысли, а киевлянин греко-католик Сикорский в США организовал пр-во вертолётов.
Впрочем , революция, гражданская война поставила чёткий диагноз патологоанатома  этому нелепому  монстру с насквозь гнилой системой управления и распределения ресурсов

----------


## Antique

> И не надо избирательно относиться к историческим ценностям. Если выступать за полную аутентичность восстанавливаемых зданий, то тогда требуйте полного восстановления - ИЗ МАТЕРИАЛОВ ТОГО ВРЕМЕНИ - трамваев, автомобилей, пароходов, унитазов, граммофонов и прочего и просего, и ОТСЛУЖИВШЕГО СВОЙ СРОК ЖИЗНИ.


 У меня другое мнение на этот счёт. У старых зданий есть кардинальное отличие, они несут в себе эстетику, для которой аутентичность важна. В отличие от технических устройств здания - это то, из чего состоит наша среда, это кирпичи нашего мира. В английском языке памятники, в том числе памятники архитектуры обозначают словом monument, что правильно, здание это памятник эпохе, её часть.




> Хорошо сказано, но немножко добавлю в защиту русских (пусть будет российских) инженеров. А. Попов изобрел радио (запатентовать не успел правда - итальянец Маркони опередил), Владимир Зворыкин изобрел телевизор, Игорь Сикорский сделал первый в мире вертолет, Сергей Королев впервые в мире устроил запуск в космос спутника, а затем и космический корабль с человеком на борту.


 Вы чуть ли не всё рассматриваете со стороны позиции ура-патриотизма. Как бы никто не говорил, что инженеры были плохие, но одно дело изобрести, а другое произвести. В производстве большую роль играет управление, а вот оно оставляло желать лучшего и Первая мировая война показала кто есть кто. Новейшие технологии приходили в РИ с Европы и с большой задержкой.

----------


## Пушкин

> Это Центральная батарея. Самое начало Канатной улицы.


  Не та ли эта батарея что принадлежала одному из одесских греков? (по Губарю)...

----------


## фауст

> Русские/украинцы только себеподобных уничтожать мастаки.


  Зачем Вы здесь *такое*  пишете?

----------


## Trs

> А почему в Сан Франциско до сих пор ходят красавцы-трамвайчики начала XX-го века, как новенькие? А у нас - чешская рухлядь? Да потому, что там есть "ненормальные", которым не все равно. Неужели в ОТТУ нет энтузиастов,  которые могли бы восстановить по чертежам старые бельгийские трамваи? Зимние и летние. Сейчас их можно так покрасить, как 100 лет назад и не снилось! Просто это не приходит в голову совковым начальникам, которые там засели.
> Поэтому вам и TRS определена роль плаксивых воспоминаний о том, как хорошо было раньше.


 На всё один ответ — когда будут деньги, тогда и восстановим. А представить меня с моей музейной полуставкой, восстанавливающим трамвай самостоятельно — просто смешно. 

P. S. Процитированный пост нахожу несколько невежливым. Приглашаю к себе в музей посидеть вместе над годовым отчётом 1940-го года и попортить над ним глаза за весьма скромный оклад. Слёзы из них потом сами потекут, когда солнечный луч их заденет.

P. P. S. По знакомству таки получилось достать чертежи по вагону Ф, но пока что у 305 (804) очень маленькие перспективы при таком объёме работ. Не режут — уже хорошо. И из ЦИАМ придут чертежи по дореволюционным вагонам.

----------


## exse

> Знакомая картинка?


 А откуда снимали?

Здесь ясно:

А там? Или уже были в то время у нас на к/с краны?

=====================================

И к теме трамваев. К сожалению, сохранять и восстанавливать уже нечего. В лучшем случае можно было бы сделать новодел, но не здесь и не сейчас - политика гос-ва направлена не на сохранение, а на уничтожение культуры, в т.ч. технической. Как сказала одна начальница налоговой при разговоре о движениях и  общественных организациях по сохранению истории и культуры- "надо их закрывать - они не приносят прибыль государству!"

Завидую москвичам:

----------


## Скрытик

*Давайте здесь не будем о политике, да?*

----------


## Trs

> А там? Или уже были в то время у нас на к/с краны?


 Были монтажные вышки у разных учреждений, на крайний случай. У того же ОТТУ с десяток, а ведь есть ещё энергетики и т. д.

----------


## Пушкин

> А откуда снимали?
> 
> Здесь ясно:
> Вложение 6588148
> А там? Или уже были в то время у нас на к/с краны?


  А что с крыши не могли снимать?

----------


## job2001

Кстати, когда-то всплывала тут эта фотография, не помню нашли тогда ответ или нет - http://engineering-ru.livejournal.com/108268.html#comments

----------


## Семирек

> а киевлянин греко-католик Сикорский в США организовал пр-во вертолётов.


 Немного про "греко-католика" Сикорского:




> Великий конструктор никогда не скрывал своего негативного отношения к событиям, происходившим на родине, но при этом всегда оставался патриотом России. «Нам нужно работать, а главное — учиться тому, что поможет нам восстановить Родину, когда она того от нас потребует», — говорил он, обращаясь к соотечественникам-эмигрантам. *Он много сделал для пропаганды в Америке достижений русской культуры и науки, бессменно оставаясь членом правления Толстовского фонда, Общества русской культуры и т.п. Оказывал моральную и финансовую поддержку выходцам из России, различным общественным и политическим эмигрантским организациям.* Выступал с лекциями и докладами, причем не обязательно на авиационные темы. *Будучи глубоко религиозным человеком, Сикорский много способствовал развитию Русской Православной церкви в США, поддерживал ее не только материально. Он написал ряд книг и брошюр (в частности, «Невидимая встреча», «Эволюция души» и «В поисках Высших Реальностей»), относимых специалистами к числу наиболее оригинальных произведений русской зарубежной богословской мысли.*
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ............
> Глубоко религиозный человек, Сикорский не только материально поддерживал русскую православную церковь в Америке, но и сам был автором нескольких богословских трудов. Помня о своем бедственном положении в первые годы пребывания в Америке, он оказывал материальную помощь различным эмигрантским организациям.
> 
> Источник: http://www.pravmir.ru/igor-ivanovich-sikorskij-geroj-izgnannik-otec-aviacii/


 Учиться никогда не поздно!

----------


## translator

Э. Реклю. Одесса. 1886г.                          
_Пять фотографических изображений четвёртого по величине города Империи (согласно переписи 1897г. - 403,8тыс.)
HiRes 5200px &#215; 4600px (кликабельно).
_

http://sudilovski.livejournal.com/96726.html

----------


## Коннект 002

> Немного про "греко-католика" Сикорского:
> 
> 
> 
> Учиться никогда не поздно!


 чему "учиться" ? Что вы нового написали, кроме ненужных кавычек ?

----------


## malyutka_e

> На всё один ответ — когда будут деньги, тогда и восстановим. А представить меня с моей музейной полуставкой, восстанавливающим трамвай самостоятельно — просто смешно. 
> 
> P. S. Процитированный пост нахожу несколько невежливым. Приглашаю к себе в музей посидеть вместе над годовым отчётом 1940-го года и попортить над ним глаза за весьма скромный оклад. Слёзы из них потом сами потекут, когда солнечный луч их заденет.
> 
> P. P. S. По знакомству таки получилось достать чертежи по вагону Ф, но пока что у 305 (804) очень маленькие перспективы при таком объёме работ. Не режут — уже хорошо. И из ЦИАМ придут чертежи по дореволюционным вагонам.


 Извините, если что не так. Да, без денег никак. Но хорошо, что есть такие энтузиасты (хотя это слово почему-то не понравилось), как вы. Может когда-нибудь и получится восстановить немножко прошлого Одессы.

----------


## фауст

> чему "учиться" ? Что вы нового написали, кроме ненужных кавычек ?


 Тот факт,что Джим Моррисон и Нестор Махно похоронены в Париже, на кладбище Пер-Лашез-не даёт оснований полагать, что в жизни они были ревностными католиками.

----------


## Семирек

> Тот факт,что Джим Моррисон и Нестор Махно похоронены в Париже, на кладбище Пер-Лашез-не даёт оснований полагать, что в жизни они были ревностными католиками.


 В приведенной мною статье ясно написано, что Игорь Сикорский был православным, принимал участие во многих белоэмигрантских и церковных организациях и считал себя русским. Несколько лет назад сын Игоря Сикорского был в Петербурге и рассказывал о своем отце примерно то, что написано в этой статье.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Тот факт,что Джим Моррисон и Нестор Махно похоронены в Париже, на кладбище Пер-Лашез-не даёт оснований полагать, что в жизни они были ревностными католиками.


 если бы в католической стране они были похоронены на редком православном кладбище, то это многое бы сказало..


И. Сикорский был прихожанином  церкви Святителя Николая в Хартфорде ( Русская Православная Церковь заграницей (РПЦЗ))
http://www.russianchurchct.org/
 Тем не менее , он похоронен на греко-католическом кладбище.
Возможно,  это прояснит ситуацию



> . У штаті Коннектикут, США, в містечку Гантингтоні, неподалік від так званого «Заводу Сікорського», я випадково познайомився з літнім подружжям Свириденків — Боголюбом та Світланою. Вони добре знали Ігоря Івановича, а нині підтримують досить близькі стосунки з Ігорем Ігоревичем та іншими нащадками генія.
> 
> — Ким вважав себе Сікорський? — запитав я пані Світлану, коли дізнався, що вона тривалий час працювала з дружиною винахідника в одній фірмі.
> 
> — Не знаю, ким він себе вважав до війни, — щиро відказала ця жвава жінка, яка, до речі, цього року взяла діяльну участь у III Конгресі українців. У повоєнний же час наша діаспора робила все, щоб Ігор Іванович цілком усвідомлював себе українцем. Ми з ним не розмовляли російською. І не лише з принципових мотивів: практично не знаємо її досі. Тож Сікорський дедалі частіше вживав не англійську, а українську. Надто якщо ми затівали дискусію про майбутню самостійну Батьківщину. В кожнім разі, коли він помирав, усвідомлював себе американцем за громадянством і українцем за походженням та менталітетом.

----------


## Семирек

А адмирал Дерибас к примеру, будучи католиком почему-то похоронен на лютеранском Смоленском кладбище в Петербурге. Какая разница кто и где похоронен?

26 октября 1972 года Игорь Иванович во сне спокойно почил в своем доме. Ему тогда шел 84-й год. До конца своих дней он сохранял совершенно светлый ум. *Панихида состоялась в Русской православной церкви Святителя Николая - в церкви, которую несколько лет назад он помог построить.*
Читать полностью: http://rus.ruvr.ru/2010/12/17/37102513/

----------


## victor.odessa

> Кстати, когда-то всплывала тут эта фотография, не помню нашли тогда ответ или нет - http://engineering-ru.livejournal.com/108268.html#comments


 Мысль о том, что это уличная метеостанция даже не всплывала. Предположили, что это часы. И таки да. Ведь они здесь могли присутствовать. Спасибо за предоставленную информацию.

----------


## Коннект 002

> А адмирал Дерибас к примеру, будучи католиком почему-то похоронен на лютеранском Смоленском кладбище в Петербурге. Какая разница кто и где похоронен?
> 
> 26 октября 1972 года Игорь Иванович во сне спокойно почил в своем доме. Ему тогда шел 84-й год. До конца своих дней он сохранял совершенно светлый ум. *Панихида состоялась в Русской православной церкви Святителя Николая - в церкви, которую несколько лет назад он помог построить.*
> Читать полностью: http://rus.ruvr.ru/2010/12/17/37102513/


 с тем же успехом можно сказать, какая разница кто и где был отпет? Это выбор родственников, которые могут учесть пожелания умершего (если они были), а могут и нет

----------


## фауст

> Тем не менее , он похоронен на греко-католическом кладбище.


  Родственники -без предрассудков. Только и всего.
Средневековое мракобесие уже было не в ходу.

Когда в 1928 году в Киеве, от пневмонии, скончался Феофил Гаврилович Яновский- известнейший киевский врач ( православного вероисповедания), то за гробом шли православный священник, раввин и мулла, хотя тогда религия уже преследовалась.
 Ибо человек был хороший.

----------


## Семирек

> с тем же успехом можно сказать, какая разница кто и где был отпет? Это выбор родственников, которые могут учесть пожелания умершего (если они были), а могут и нет


 Да нет уж - если человек был мусульманином (буддистом, греко-католиком и т.п.) его априори не будут отпевать в русской православной церкви - элементарно настоятель не будет.
Кстати немного об отце Игоря Сикорского:



> Родился 26 мая 1842 года в селе Антонов Сквирского уезда Киевской губернии в семье священника.
> Окончил *Киево-Софийское духовное училище и Киевскую духовную семинарию*.


 Греко-католики в подобных учебных заведениях не учились!




> Сикорский* придерживался монархических убеждений*, принимал участие в деятельности Киевского клуба русских националистов. *Иван Алексеевич считается одним из крупнейших идеологов русского национализма,* он активно проповедовал расизм и антисемитизм[6][7], занимался психологическими основами русского национализма и патриотизма, отрицая его связь с православием. «Народный дух, — писал Сикорский, — это величайшее биологическое богатство, созданное веками биологической и исторической жизни, глубокие пружины которой скрыты от современного взора» (С. 10. О психологических основах национализма. Киев. 1910). По мнению исследовательницы Марины Могильнер «в отличие от большинства русских антропологов рубежа веков, Сикорский интересовался не просто изучением и описанием „расового состава“ империи и эволюцией человечества как вида, но объективизацией неравенства народов, то есть основаниями расовой иерархии (…) „его“ империя состояла из русской нации, на основе которой будет продолжаться развитие государства, и нерусского населения — объекта ассимиляции»[8].
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87


 И где здесь хоть что-то украинское? Мало того, что русский националист, так еще и антисемит-черносотенец...

----------


## Коннект 002

> Да нет уж - если человек был мусульманином (буддистом, греко-католиком и т.п.) его априори не будут отпевать в русской православной церкви - элементарно настоятель не будет.


   сильно сомневаюсь




> Греко-католики в подобных учебных заведениях не учились!


  отец мог принадлежать к другой ветви христианства

----------


## Семирек

> отец мог принадлежать к другой ветке христианства


 К какой? К адвентистам седьмого дня?
Зачем на ровном месте выдумывать то, чего не было и что давно и всем известно? Неужели не понятно хотя бы вот из этого:




> Будучи глубоко религиозным человеком, Сикорский много способствовал развитию Русской Православной церкви в США, поддерживал ее не только материально. Он написал ряд книг и брошюр (в частности, «Невидимая встреча», «Эволюция души» и «В поисках Высших Реальностей»), относимых специалистами к числу наиболее оригинальных произведений русской зарубежной богословской мысли.

----------


## OMF

> Извините, если что не так. Да, без денег никак. Но хорошо, что есть такие энтузиасты (хотя это слово почему-то не понравилось), как вы. Может когда-нибудь и получится восстановить немножко прошлого Одессы.


 Что смешно, что вагоны Ф для Одессы как раз и не характерны, т.к. получены б/у из Москвы в 1949 г. И было их всего 5 шт. (плюс один, который на улицы и не выезжал).

----------


## OMF

> если бы в католической стране они были похоронены на редком православном кладбище, то это многое бы сказало..
> 
> 
> И. Сикорский был прихожанином  церкви Святителя Николая в Хартфорде ( Русская Православная Церковь заграницей (РПЦЗ))
> http://www.russianchurchct.org/
>  Тем не менее , он похоронен на греко-католическом кладбище.
> Возможно,  это прояснит ситуацию


 Эти цитаты направлены на совершенно темную аудиторию. Я прожил несколько лет в тех краях и с уверенностью могу сказать, что такого *городка*, как Huntington в районе завода Сикорского нет, как нет и вообще на карте Коннектикута. Есть микрорайончик, т.к. сам лично Huntington занимался своими делами в Лос Анжелесе. Ну отсюда и все остальное вызывает очень и очень сильные сомнения в правдивости. Говорить, что Сикорский на старости лет вдруг не только выучил украинский, но и предпочитал его английскому, по меньшей мере некорректно...

----------


## Коннект 002

> К какой? К адвентистам седьмого дня?


 всё может быть, определять вероисповедание сына по отцу неверно




> Зачем на ровном месте выдумывать то, чего не было и что давно и всем известно? Неужели не понятно хотя бы вот из этого:


 мне интересно, что по этому поводу говорил сам И. Сикорский, а не фантазёры из РПЦ. Я достаточно начитался гундяевский выдумок, чтобы серьёзно относится к их пустословию. Пока что ничего в инете не нашёл. Видимо, Сикорский не сильно распространялся на эту тему

----------


## Пушкин

Давайте вернёмся в родные пинаты
А что в этом такого что основоположник новой еврейской литературы, похоронен на православном кладбище ещё и с надписью на украинском языке? Проблема в том что эту могилу мало знают в еврейских общинах, а уж зайти на кладбище...

----------


## Семирек

> мне интересно, что по этому поводу говорил сам И. Сикорский, а не фантазёры из РПЦ. Я достаточно начитался гундяевский выдумок, чтобы серьёзно относится к их пустословию. Пока что ничего в инете не нашёл. Видимо, Сикорский не сильно распространялся на эту тему


 Ну да, "фантазеры из РПЦ" все выдумали - и то, что Сикорский помогал русским эмигрантам, и был членом правления Толстовского фонда и Общества русской культуры, и давал деньги на строительство церквей РПЦЗ и проч. и проч. А какие-то никому не известные (может и не существующие даже в природе) Боголюб и Светлана, якобы знавшие его лично, взяли и бухнули какую-то ахинею о нем.
Спор бессмыссленный, могу сказать только одно - о Сикорском есть масса литературы, в т.ч. и изданной в США русскими эмигрантами где ничего подобного не упоминается. Я больше поверю его сыну, приезжавшему несколько лет назад в Россию и дававшему интервью по ТВ о своем отце, чем каким-то никому не ведомым особам...

Ну и напоследок, чтобы завершить разговор о Сикорском, цитата из эмигрантского журнала "Русский американец", уж точно никаким боком не относящегося к РПЦ:




> И.И. Сикорский не терял связи с другими русскими иммигрантами в Америке. В 1942 году он вместе с прихожанами православного прихода в Стратфорде построил церковь во имя Св. Николая Чудотворца.
> Помимо строительства самолетов и вертолетов, Игорь Иванович написал четыре книги философско-морального содержания на английском языке. Он всю жизнь оставался непримиримым по отношению к коммунизму. По словам его сына Игоря Игоревича, он до самой своей кончины считал, что русский народ коммунизм добровольно не принял. Он всегда считал, что смешение понятий "русский" и "советский" является неуважением к великому и благородному русскому народу.
> 
> *"Русский американец"/"The Russian American"*, обзорный выпуск № 20, Nyack, N.Y., 1995, published by the Congress of Russian Americans, Inc., стр. 152.

----------


## Trs

> Давайте вернёмся в родные пинаты
> А что в этом такого что основоположник новой еврейской литературы, похоронен на православном кладбище ещё и с надписью на украинском языке? Проблема в том что эту могилу мало знают в еврейских общинах, а уж зайти на кладбище...


 У кого-то я читал, что это одна из перенесенных могил со второго еврейского. Или я что-то путаю?

----------


## Пушкин

> У кого-то я читал, что это одна из перенесенных могил со второго еврейского. Или я что-то путаю?


 Возможно, но дело в том что на христианском кладбище масса еврейских могил, ведь третье  еврейское кладбище открыли только после войны...

 Два последних фото -  точно перенесённая - могила членов "Иностранной коллегии":

----------


## Семирек

> Два последних фото -  точно перенесённая - могила членов "Иностранной коллегии":


 А где же похоронена член Иностранной коллегии Жанна Лябурб?

P.S. А нашел уже - на 2-м христианском кладбище.

----------


## Trs

Фруг тоже в числе тех, кого переносили. Это на главной аллее, где похоронены Деревянко, Быстрина и другие известные одесситы. А есть ещё еврейский некрополь вблизи забора по Люстдорфской дороге. Если память не подведёт, могу при случае показать. Это как идти вправо от ворот католической части, но хорошо так вправо и немного вглубь.

Жанна Лябурб похоронена рядом с центральными воротами, где старая трамвайная остановка. От ворот немного прямо и направо, у неё довольно приметный памятник.

----------


## Пушкин

> Фруг тоже в числе тех, кого переносили. Это на главной аллее, где похоронены Деревянко, Быстрина и другие известные одесситы. А есть ещё еврейский некрополь вблизи забора по Люстдорфской дороге. Если память не подведёт, могу при случае показать. Это как идти вправо от ворот католической части, но хорошо так вправо и немного вглубь.
> 
> Жанна Лябурб похоронена рядом с центральными воротами, где старая трамвайная остановка. От ворот немного прямо и направо, у неё довольно приметный памятник.


  Спасибо я знаю, там от той аллеи в глубь множество еврейских могил, причем не перенесённых. А вообще есть какая то информация о перенесении? 
Кстати, Михаил Водяной (Вассерман) похоронен рядом с церковью, не думаю что он был набожным христианином...

----------


## Antique

> Возможно, но дело в том что на христианском кладбище масса еврейских могил, ведь третье  еврейское кладбище открыли только после войны...


 Кладбище вроде бы ещё до революции появилось.

----------


## Пушкин

> Кладбище ещё в ХІХ веке появилось.


  Это вы про третье? так там все могилы послевоенные или перенесённые... 
П.с. да оно таки послевоенное http://j-roots.info/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=301&Itemid=301

----------


## malyutka_e

> Возможно, но дело в том что на христианском кладбище масса еврейских могил, ведь третье  еврейское кладбище открыли только после войны...
> 
>  Два последних фото -  точно перенесённая - могила членов "Иностранной коллегии":


  У нас на даче на 12-й Фонтана был сосед по фамилии Нейман :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> У нас на даче на 12-й Фонтана был сосед по фамилии Нейман


  И шо? Ви хотите сказать шо он воскрес?

----------


## Antique

> Это вы про третье? так там все могилы послевоенные или перенесённые... 
> П.с. да оно таки послевоенное http://j-roots.info/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=301&Itemid=301


 Их могли срыть или уничтожить. В книге Майстрового говорится про кладбище на Химической, которое упоминается в документах 1902 года. А в справочнике Вся Одесса на 1930-й говорится о Еврейском кладбище на Слободке (3-е еврейское) под которым скорее всего подразумевали его же.

----------


## Пушкин

> Их могли срыть или уничтожить. В книге Майстрового говорится про кладбище на Химической, которое упоминается в документах 1902 года. А в справочнике Вся Одесса на 1930-й говорится о Еврейском кладбище на Слободке (3-е еврейское) под которым скорее всего подразумевали его же.


  И тем не менее оно послевоенное, там уже лет тридцать один и тот же директор, я с ним знаком, если желаете можем вместе подойти и поднять архивы...

----------


## Antique

> И тем не менее оно послевоенное, там уже лет тридцать один и тот же директор, я с ним знаком, если желаете можем вместе подойти и поднять архивы...


 Это ни о чём не говорит. Кладбище могли забросить, а потом основать заново. Чтобы доказать, что кладбище появилось в советское время нужно сначала найти доказательство уничтожения старого кладбища (именно с извлечением останков).

----------


## malyutka_e

: Шок:: Шок:: Шок:: Шок:: Шок:: Шок:


> Это ни о чём не говорит. Кладбище могли забросить, а потом основать заново. Чтобы доказать, что кладбище появилось в советское время нужно сначала найти доказательство уничтожения старого кладбища (именно с извлечением останков).


  Какой кошмар!

----------


## фауст

> Их могли срыть или уничтожить. В книге Майстрового говорится про кладбище на Химической, которое упоминается в документах 1902 года. А в справочнике Вся Одесса на 1930-й говорится о Еврейском кладбище на Слободке (3-е еврейское) под которым скорее всего подразумевали его же.


 *То кладбище* , которое в справочнике за 1930 год - располагалось в районе современной улицы Житкова и будущего Кислородмаша ( где круг 8-го троллейбуса)
 Оно не сохранилось.

----------


## Antique

> : Шок:: Шок:: Шок:: Шок:: Шок:: Шок:
>  Какой кошмар!


 Ликвидация без извлечения как на Новом еврейском лучше?

----------


## Пушкин

> Это ни о чём не говорит. Кладбище могли забросить, а потом основать заново. Чтобы доказать, что кладбище появилось в советское время нужно сначала найти доказательство уничтожения старого кладбища (именно с извлечением останков).


  И так несколько раз?

----------


## Antique

> *То кладбище* , которое в справочнике за 1930 год - располагалось в районе современной улицы Житкова и будущего Кислородмаша ( где круг 8-го троллейбуса)
>  Оно не сохранилось.


 А разве там было не Христианское? К тому же на кладбище хоронили немцев, на еврейском они бы не стали хоронить. И улица Житкова это уже совсем не Слободка.



> И так несколько раз?


 Несколько раз что?

----------


## фауст

> А разве там было не Христианское? К тому же на кладбище хоронили немцев, на еврейском они бы не стали хоронить.


  Немецкое кладбище находится на Промышленной, у завода "Микрон". Первые захоронения- с 1946 года.

Вот * Laszlo Chamberlain*  в своей схеме Одессы за 1943 год, указывает и то кладбище, что в районе Житкова( дореволюционное) и то, которое на Химической угол будущей Киевской трассы. 
Наверное он в курсе.

http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/test/1943.htm

----------


## Пушкин

> А разве там было не Христианское? К тому же на кладбище хоронили немцев, на еврейском они бы не стали хоронить. И улица Житкова это уже совсем не Слободка.


  А Химеческая/Грушевского это Слободка? - посмотрите по старым картам, Слободка заканчивалась, по моему, на Воробьёва...

----------


## Antique

> А Химеческая/Грушевского это Слободка? - посмотрите по старым картам, Слободка заканчивалась, по моему, на Воробьёва...


 Смотрел карты - местность поблизости обозначена как Новая Слободка.




> Вот * Laszlo Chamberlain*  в своей схеме Одессы за 1943 год, указывает и то кладбище, что в районе Житкова( дореволюционное) и то, которое на Химической угол будущей Киевской трассы. 
> Наверное он в курсе.


 Где-то на форуме называли дату возникновения еврейского кладбища. Теперь мне кажется, что называли дату ближе к концу 1910-х годов. По-этому на дореволюционные карты оно бы всё равно не попало, а единственная подробная карта 1930-х годов которую я нашёл не охватывает искомый участок.

----------


## Пушкин

> Смотрел карты - местность поблизости обозначена как Новая Слободка.


 Да, где то в одном - двух километрах есть такой район...

----------


## Antique

На форуме существует тема про Еврейское кладбище, к сожалению нет времени перечитывать её всю, а возможно в ней есть необходимые сведения. Но буквально на первой странице цитируется текст с некого закрытого сайта, где говориться о том, что кладбище довоенное, причём оно утратило большинство захоронений во время войны.
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=45928&p=1610563&viewfull=1#post1610563

----------


## Antique

> Немецкое кладбище находится на Промышленной, у завода "Микрон". Первые захоронения- с 1946 года.


 Возможно это было одно и тоже кладбище, если предположить, что оно разрослось. По крайней мере это следует из текста Майстрового, который руководствовался неким планом из архива - обширная территория между Ленинградским шоссе и Суперфосфатным заводом. Даже 3-е еврейское могло быть его частью.

----------


## victor.odessa

Интересная работа:
Сергей Решетов, Лариса Ижик «О доме городского головы Одессы Н.А. Новосельского» К истории переименования улицы Ямской в Новосельского.

http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_54/alm_54-68-80.pdf

----------


## Семирек

> Интересная работа:
> Сергей Решетов, Лариса Ижик «О доме городского головы Одессы Н.А. Новосельского» К истории переименования улицы Ямской в Новосельского.
> 
> http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_54/alm_54-68-80.pdf


 Я Сергея Решетова знаю - одно время он был здесь на форуме, конкретно в этой самой теме. Он много чего знает и рассказать может.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я Сергея Решетова знаю - одно время он был здесь на форуме, конкретно в этой самой теме. Он много чего знает и рассказать может.


  Мы это знаем.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Немецкое кладбище находится на Промышленной, у завода "Микрон". Первые захоронения- с 1946 года.
> 
> Вот * Laszlo Chamberlain*  в своей схеме Одессы за 1943 год, указывает и то кладбище, что в районе Житкова( дореволюционное) и то, которое на Химической угол будущей Киевской трассы. 
> Наверное он в курсе.
> 
> http://zanuda-32.narod.ru/test/1943.htm


 Дореволюционное кладбище осталось с предыдущих карт за ранние годы, его размеры неправильные. К 20-м годам оно сильно разрослось. Я это исправлю. А наличие еврейского кладбища я взял с немецкой аэрофотосъемки. Просто у меня еще не было генштабовской карты 1929 года, где четко указаны христианское и еврейское кладбища:

----------


## Screech

Odessa, late fall 1922
At the forefront are the ARA’s employees with bread just arrived from America for the hungry Russians. To the left, a ship with wheat is ready to leave Russia for Germany. America was rescuing the hungry Russian, and the Soviet Government exported bread abroad to get foreign currency to buy industrial equipments.

----------


## Собрина

> Интересная работа:
> Сергей Решетов, Лариса Ижик «О доме городского головы Одессы Н.А. Новосельского» К истории переименования улицы Ямской в Новосельского.
> 
> http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_54/alm_54-68-80.pdf


 А где этот дом находился? 



> Вчера мы имели возможность подробно осмотреть этот дом и квартиру, которую занимал покойный (Новосельский). Дом этот
> 2-этажный, помещается на Ямской улице, между Гулевой и Спиридоновской под No 80-м.


 Странно, но в этом квартале нет 2-х этажных домов. Есть только 3-х этажные. Возможно позже была достройка.
А, жаль:



> Громадная квартира, которую занимал Н.А. Новосельский, имела 16 комнат и теперь разделена на две квартиры, которые занимают г-жа Доре и прис. повер. Прушинский. 
> 
> Некоторые комнаты имеют по 14 арш. длины и 6-8 аршин ширины, очень высоки и роскошно отделаны. Особенно хорошо были обставлены приемная и рабочий кабинет Николая Александровича. Все окна квартиры выходили на улицу, что давало прекрасное освещение. Кроме этой квартиры Н.А. Новосельский занимал еще квартиры в новом флигеле во дворе. В правом флигеле была сооружена церковь, ныне перестроенная в жилое помещение. 
> 
> Дом совершенно не изменился со времени пребывания в нем Н.А. Новосельского. Во дворе лишь построен новый флигель. В квартире, которую занимал Новосельский, нас вчера любезно встретила домовладелица Т.В. Доре. 
> 
> «Я охотно соглашаюсь на то, чтобы на воротах моего дома была повешена доска с надписью о том, что здесь жил покойный Новосельский, – заявила нам г-жа Доре. 
> – Я очень рада, что мой дом приобретает историческое значение». 
> 
> ...

----------


## Пушкин

> Дореволюционное кладбище осталось с предыдущих карт за ранние годы, его размеры неправильные. К 20-м годам оно сильно разрослось. Я это исправлю. А наличие еврейского кладбища я взял с немецкой аэрофотосъемки. Просто у меня еще не было генштабовской карты 1929 года, где четко указаны христианское и еврейское кладбища:
> Вложение 6592877


 Так это другое кладбище - оно граничит с ж.д. рельсами, а вот нынешнего еврейского кладбища на этой карте нет...

----------


## Jorjic

> А где этот дом находился? 
> Странно, но в этом квартале нет 2-х этажных домов. Есть только 3-х этажные. Возможно позже была достройка. А, жаль:


 По всему получается, что нынешний номер этого дома 84. Надстройка 3-го этажа очевидна и многие детали совпадают. В частности, балконная дверь и окна.

----------


## Antique

> Странно, но в этом квартале нет 2-х этажных домов.


 Если вы видите, что последний этаж не имеет украшений, а окна у него меньшего размера, то знайте, этот этаж сделан в СССР или в наше время.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Интересная работа:
> Сергей Решетов, Лариса Ижик «О доме городского головы Одессы Н.А. Новосельского» К истории переименования улицы Ямской в Новосельского.
> 
> http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_54/alm_54-68-80.pdf


  Теперь вы поняли, где в Одессе находился "второй исторический дом"?

----------


## Пушкин

> Теперь вы поняли, где в Одессе находился "второй исторический дом"?


 Кстати, а что насчет Дерибасовской №3 (1920 год)

----------


## malyutka_e

> Odessa, late fall 1922
> At the forefront are the ARA’s employees with bread just arrived from America for the hungry Russians. To the left, a ship with wheat is ready to leave Russia for Germany. America was rescuing the hungry Russian, and the Soviet Government exported bread abroad to get foreign currency to buy industrial equipments.


  Перевод: Одесса, поздняя осень 1922 г. На переднем плане сотрудники АРА с* прибывшим из Америки хлебом для россиян*. Слева от них –* корабль, увозящий зерно (предназначенное для голодающих в России) в Европу (Германию)*. Америка спасала голодающих, советское правительство обрекало голодающих на дальнейшие муки голода, экспортируя зерно за рубеж для получения валюты на мировую революцию.

А вот страшная статья на эту тему: http://msav.livejournal.com/104352.html

----------


## malyutka_e

> Кстати, а что насчет Дерибасовской №3 (1920 год)


 А что?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Так это другое кладбище - оно граничит с ж.д. рельсами, а вот нынешнего еврейского кладбища на этой карте нет...


 Ну как это нет? А это что такое? Я специально выделил кружочком:

----------


## OMF

> Перевод: Одесса, поздняя осень 1922 г. На переднем плане сотрудники АРА с* прибывшим из Америки хлебом для россиян*. Слева от них –* корабль, увозящий зерно (предназначенное для голодающих в России) в Европу (Германию)*. Америка спасала голодающих, советское правительство обрекало голодающих на дальнейшие муки голода, экспортируя зерно за рубеж для получения валюты на мировую революцию.
> 
> А вот страшная статья на эту тему: http://msav.livejournal.com/104352.html


 Не надо идеологического корректирования перевода. При всем неуважении к большевикам, ничего про "обрекание на дальнейшие муки" и "мировую революцию" в изначальном тексте нет.
Правильный перевод: "Одесса, поздняя осень 1922 г. На переднем плане работники АРА с хлебом, только что прибывшим из Америки для голодающих русских. Слева судно, готовое к отходу в Германию с пшеницей из России. Америка спасала голодного русского, а советское правительство экспортировало хлеб за границу для получения иностранной валюты для закупки промышленного оборудования."

----------


## Screech

Вот даже благодарность!Особенно удивительно читать про дружбу народов...

----------


## Screech

вот ещё Одесса

----------


## Screech

People in huge lines at the ARA package center in Odessa.

Очереди людей в Одессе за американскими посылками у посылочного отдела АРА. Это был самый ненавистный властям вид помощи – она была адресной, нельзя было контролировать, невозможно было убедить получателей в том, что это благодаря советской власти. И это была колоссальная моральная поддержка извне !!

----------


## Screech

In an open canteen. Odessa.

----------


## Screech

In the line for the ARA’s food packages. Odessa.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну как это нет? А это что такое? Я специально выделил кружочком:
> Вложение 6594528


 разве это обозначает кладбище?! Под надписью "Ст. Застава" стоит "КЛ" и кресты вокруг участка, на том участке (а он в стороне от нынешнего третьего кладбища) никаких "КЛ" нет, а стоят какие то единички...

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати : http://dumskaya.net/news/izvestnyj-odesskij-kraeved-oleg-gubar-tyagelo-bo-028426/

----------


## OMF

> разве это обозначает кладбище?! Под надписью "Ст. Застава" стоит "КЛ" и кресты вокруг участка, на том участке (а он в стороне от нынешнего третьего кладбища) никаких "КЛ" нет, а стоят какие то единички...


 Ну не будут же еврейское кладбище крестами отмечать...

----------


## Antique

> разве это обозначает кладбище?! Под надписью "Ст. Застава" стоит "КЛ" и кресты вокруг участка, на том участке (а он в стороне от нынешнего третьего кладбища) никаких "КЛ" нет, а стоят какие то единички...


 Последние сомнения поможет развеять аэрофотосьёмка Luftwaffe, на которо уж явно не плантация кустарниковых технических культур, как изображено на топографической карте, а участки с захоронениями: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=170&pid=20479#top_display_media

И кстати І-е, ІІ-е еврейские кладбища, караимское и магометанское на карте тоже представляют собой плантации технических культур.

Так что видите, как стоит верить передаваемой из уст в уста информации и документы свидетельствующие о создании чего-либо не свидетельствуют о том, что это что-то не существовало ранее.

----------


## Screech

1893

----------


## victor.odessa

> People in huge lines at the ARA package center in Odessa.
> 
> Очереди людей в Одессе за американскими посылками у посылочного отдела АРА.


 Несколько лет т.н. мы пытались установить место съёмки по данной фотографии. Предлагали Балковскую, Богатова и ряд других, но так и не пришли к единому мнению. Известно ли Вам место съёмки?

----------


## Скрытик

Мне кажется мы тогда пришли к согласию, что это у Пересыпского моста.

----------


## Screech

нет,надо найти перечень посылочных отделов и тогда проще будет понять

----------


## Скрытик

По ширине улицы и постройкам очень напоминает вот это место, чуть ракурс другой:

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну не будут же еврейское кладбище крестами отмечать...


 Есть такой анекдот про то что у раввина который делает обрезание на вывеске висят часы, но это не тот случай... :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> А что?


  Он подходит под ваши критерии исторической застройки?

----------


## Пушкин

> Последние сомнения поможет развеять аэрофотосьёмка Luftwaffe, на которо уж явно не плантация кустарниковых технических культур, как изображено на топографической карте, а участки с захоронениями: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=170&pid=20479#top_display_media
> 
> И кстати І-е, ІІ-е еврейские кладбища, караимское и магометанское на карте тоже представляют собой плантации технических культур.
> 
> Так что видите, как стоит верить передаваемой из уст в уста информации и документы свидетельствующие о создании чего-либо не свидетельствуют о том, что это что-то не существовало ранее.


  Про то что "надо верить" мы с вами как то в другой теме обсуждали и вы тогда были против этого. А фото Люфтваффе ничего не доказывает, к сожалению - это не то место, не Кривая балка... (пока остаюсь при своем мнении)

----------


## Пушкин

Могилы еврейские. Есть ли на свете страна,
Где камни бы ваши на страже веков не стояли
И где бы сынам не вещали отцов имена
О радостном творчестве мысли в горчайших печалях,
О мраке безгранном и солнечных далях.
Нетающим снегом ложится веков седина,
А буквы на камнях горят, взывая из моха и пыли:
Мы были... мы жили... (Семён Фруг)

----------


## victor.odessa

> Мне кажется мы тогда пришли к согласию, что это у Пересыпского моста.


  Да, я помню, что эта версия принадлежала Вам. Возможно Вы и правы. Только если это именно то место, необходимо немного отойти назад, к Лесной улице.

----------


## malyutka_e

Тарпан свернул реставрацию одесских памятников архитектуры: прокуратура снова шьет ему дело: http://dumskaya.net/news/odessa-obzavedetsya-novoj-turisticheskoj-dostrpr-028411/

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *This 1911 photo is shows the Eastern side of the village with the gardens along the little stream "Malaja Ackerscha" in the foreground and St. Wendelin's Church in the background. The street in the middle of the photo is "Hartmannsgasse", also known as "Kraftgasse". The house with the little extension is the house of Vinzenz D&#228;schle. Behind it, the large house on the right is the house of Johannes Malsam.*

  *Показать скрытый текст* *On this photo you can again see the tower above the church in the background. The little street that leads directly towards the entrance of the church was called "Kirchengasse" (Church Street).*

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Photo 	This photo shows the "new" (1866 built) church in Kleinliebental, in all its splendor. On the right of the church is the new rectory that was built in 1883; on the left there must be the old rectory that was later used as apartment for the sacristan.*

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *Interior of the church; photo was taken during a double-marriage in 1942*

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Photo 	The church without steeple in 1943*

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Photo 	The Odessa seaport in 1830*

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Photo 	The Odessa seaport in 1893*

----------


## malyutka_e

> *Показать скрытый текст* *This 1911 photo is shows the Eastern side of the village with the gardens along the little stream "Malaja Ackerscha" in the foreground and St. Wendelin's Church in the background. The street in the middle of the photo is "Hartmannsgasse", also known as "Kraftgasse". The house with the little extension is the house of Vinzenz D&#228;schle. Behind it, the large house on the right is the house of Johannes Malsam.*
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *On this photo you can again see the tower above the church in the background. The little street that leads directly towards the entrance of the church was called "Kirchengasse" (Church Street).*
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *Photo 	This photo shows the "new" (1866 built) church in Kleinliebental, in all its splendor. On the right of the church is the new rectory that was built in 1883; on the left there must be the old rectory that was later used as apartment for the sacristan.*


 Справка по Kleinliebental: http://valery-mock.livejournal.com/3578.html?title=Kleinliebental,%20Odessa,%201897&hashtags=

----------


## malyutka_e

> Он подходит под ваши критерии исторической застройки?


 *Смотрите пост № 24537. victor.odessa написал*: Интересная работа:
Сергей Решетов, Лариса Ижик «О доме городского головы Одессы Н.А. Новосельского» К истории переименования улицы Ямской в Новосельского.
http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_54/alm_54-68-80.pdf
Там ответ.

----------


## Screech

Portrait of Cantor Pinchas Minkovski and the boys' choir in front of the ark in the Brody Synagogue, built in the 1840s (Odessa, circa 1910).

----------


## Screech

Бродская синагога внутри

----------


## Antique

> Про то что "надо верить" мы с вами как то в другой теме обсуждали и вы тогда были против этого. А фото Люфтваффе ничего не доказывает, к сожалению - это не то место, не Кривая балка... (пока остаюсь при своем мнении)


 Я не не знаю, что мы обсуждали 10 лет тому назад, это не существенно. 

А что значит не то место, где ваши обоснования не того места? Очень просто написать "не то место" и застопорить обсуждение, если даже на фотографии объект присутствует. На снимке заснят  участок от Хлебного городка аж до сегодняшней улицы Грушевского, как это можно не видеть??? Кривая балка дальше, в контексте данного обсуждения она совсем не интересна.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> разве это обозначает кладбище?! Под надписью "Ст. Застава" стоит "КЛ" и кресты вокруг участка, на том участке (а он в стороне от нынешнего третьего кладбища) никаких "КЛ" нет, а стоят какие то единички...


 Именно такими "единичками" на дореволюционных топографических картах и отмечали магометанские и еврейские кладбища.

----------


## Trs

> In the line for the ARA’s food packages. Odessa.


 Пантелеймоновская, 30.

----------


## Antique

> Пантелеймоновская, 30.


 Я сейчас перепроверю, но насколько я помню это должна быть контора Треугольник в левом углу.

----------


## Screech

> Пантелеймоновская, 30.


 нет,это Пушкинская 30 и ближе 32

----------


## Antique

> Я сейчас перепроверю, но насколько я помню это должна быть контора Треугольник в левом углу.


 Проверил: да, Треугольник.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Олегу Губарю плохо.  Нужна помощь

----------


## VicTur

> People in huge lines at the ARA package center in Odessa.
> 
> Очереди людей в Одессе за американскими посылками у посылочного отдела АРА. Это был самый ненавистный властям вид помощи – она была адресной, нельзя было контролировать, невозможно было убедить получателей в том, что это благодаря советской власти. И это была колоссальная моральная поддержка извне !!


 Вот только не надо делать из Советской власти чудовище, которым она не была. Советская власть приняла американскую помощь с благодарностью и без всякой ненависти. Сейчас о Советской власти разрешено ляпать любую чушь, но чушь, сколько её ни повторяй, правдой всё равно не станет.

----------


## Screech

> Вот только не надо делать из Советской власти чудовище, которым она не была. Советская власть приняла американскую помощь с благодарностью и без всякой ненависти. Сейчас о Советской власти разрешено ляпать любую чушь, но чушь, сколько её ни повторяй, правдой всё равно не станет.


 я процитировал подпись из источника...

----------


## Jorjic

*Показать скрытый текст* *Про чудовище.*


> Вот только не надо делать из Советской власти чудовище, которым она не была...


 Как ни делай, а хуже, чем она была (особенно в те, да и не только, годы) вряд ли получится.

----------


## Спокойствие

> \
> И кстати І-е, ІІ-е еврейские кладбища, караимское и магометанское на карте тоже представляют собой плантации технических культур..


  Это не "технические культуры".
На старых картах, этот значок обозначал- "кладбище магометанское и еврейское"

http://relics.su/karti/obozna4enie/znaki_6.jpg

http://relics.su/forum/13-24-1

----------


## Киров

> Odessa, late fall 1922
> At the forefront are the ARA’s employees with bread just arrived from America for the hungry Russians. To the left, a ship with wheat is ready to leave Russia for Germany. America was rescuing the hungry Russian, and the Soviet Government exported bread abroad to get foreign currency to buy industrial equipments.


  Какая-то брехня...эти служащие ARA ,те,что на переднем плане с хлебом только что прибывшим из Америки,так он у них в карманах,или в вагонах ..?Есть карта,где указано,что поставки в Одессу делались морским путём,да и в 70 гг.мы получали американский хлеб пароходами...В 19 и 20 годах англо-американские интервенты нанесли убытков России на севере на более чем миллион рублей золотом-американцы были нам должны...В облархиве мне попадались документы,где губернские власти требовали от сельсоветов Кремидовки,Кубанки..,что бы те составили список убытков понесённых от боёв с французскими интервентами  для последующего обращения к Франции о выплате издержек...

----------


## OMF

Один хлеб сгрузили с парохода в вагон, на его место погрузили ДРУГОЙ хлеб! Россию не только умом нельзя понять, просто невероятно, как она просуществовала тысячу и 25 лет.

----------


## Antique

> Это не "технические культуры".
> На старых картах, этот значок обозначал- "кладбище магометанское и еврейское"


 Спасибо, знак очень похож, а сколько я искал в новых справочниках, то кроме обозначения Христианского кладбища ничего иного не было.

----------


## Гидрант

> Один хлеб сгрузили с парохода в вагон, на его место погрузили ДРУГОЙ хлеб! Россию не только умом нельзя понять, просто невероятно, как она просуществовала тысячу и 25 лет.


  Вот тут этот факт тоже обсуждался. Для *истории Одессы* интересны, конечно, прежде всего названия судов и чуть другая дата (не поздняя осень 1922, а январь 1923). Обсуждаемые цифры хлебного экспорта (в 1922 г. всего 116 тонн?), а также вся "политика" меньше относится к нашему сабжу.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Хотя... (флудливое ИМХО)*1. Конец 1922 г. это уже полтора года НЭПа, который показал (особенно в с/х при отмене продразверстки и еще непоявившихся колхозах) насколько плодотворно и быстро народ восстанавливает порушенное, когда его не тащат на аркане "в новую жизнь", а позволяют в эту жизнь идти самому.
2. Факт хлебного экспорта на фоне заграничной помощи голодающим мог стать весомым поводом для прекращения деятельности АРА. Приведенная фотография, возможно, также послужила "горячим фактом" для влияния на общественное мнение США - хлестко, наглядно и доходчиво.
3. Более глубинными причинами негативного отношения Америки к Сов.России (с 1922 г. СССР), в том числе, непризнание ее в течение следующих 10 лет, могли стать ее поведение на Генуэзской конференции (неоплата долгов и пр.) и фактическое штрейкбрехество в вопросе с Германией, во многом нивелирующее разгромные итоги Версальского договора. Отсюда и наработка "образа врага".

ПС. А вот чего не пойму, зачем в Германию пароход отправлять из Одессы вокруг всей Европы, а не из Питера?

----------


## Пушкин

> Я не не знаю, что мы обсуждали 10 лет тому назад, это не существенно. 
> 
> А что значит не то место, где ваши обоснования не того места? Очень просто написать "не то место" и застопорить обсуждение, если даже на фотографии объект присутствует. На снимке заснят  участок от Хлебного городка аж до сегодняшней улицы Грушевского, как это можно не видеть??? Кривая балка дальше, в контексте данного обсуждения она совсем не интересна.


  Обсуждали совсем не давно, а место всё же не то. Вы меня пока не убедили, давайте дальше искать факты...

----------


## Antique

> Обсуждали совсем не давно, а место всё же не то. Вы меня пока не убедили, давайте дальше искать факты...


 Что именно не то? Фактов предостаточно. Место то, не думаю, что стоит тратить время на дополнительные факты.

----------


## Пушкин

> Именно такими "единичками" на дореволюционных топографических картах и отмечали магометанские и еврейские кладбища.


  Согласен, с обозначениями определились, спасибо. Но то место которое вы обвели кружком на карте - это нынешняя улица Боровского угол Химеческой, Грушевского находится дальше... Возможно это мусульманское кладбище которое, как писал уважаемый Antique "сравняли с землёй". В различных источниках пишется что третье кладбище - послевоенное, могилы на этом кладбище, в основном, начинаются с 50х годов...

----------


## Antique

Боровского на топографической карте обозначена пунктиром ниже красного круга (отметки). Это очень легко проверить, так как улица Химическая изгибается на этом пересечении.




> Возможно это мусульманское кладбище которое, как писал уважаемый Antique "сравняли с землёй"


  Я такого не говорил. Мусульманское кладбище мне известно только одно, в районе улицы Мечникова.

----------


## Пушкин

> Что именно не то? Фактов предостаточно. Место то, не думаю, что стоит тратить время на дополнительные факты.


  То есть вы хотите сказать что на фото Люфтваффе - могилы, которые по своему размеру больше чем домики рядом и это фото именно   Грушевского угол Химической?
http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=170&pid=20479#top_display_media

----------


## Antique

> То есть вы хотите сказать что на фото Люфтваффе - могилы, которые по своему размеру больше чем домики рядом и это фото именно   Грушевского угол Химической?
> http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=170&pid=20479#top_display_media


 С такой высоты могилы сложно различить, на снимке изображены небольшие прямоугольные участки образованные дорожками. Такая разбивка предположительно делалась для того, чтобы легче было найти необходимое захоронение, ведь у евреев очень велика плотность захоронений.

----------


## Пушкин

> Боровского на топографической карте обозначена пунктиром ниже красного круга (отметки). Это очень легко проверить, так как улица Химическая изгибается на этом пересечении.
> 
> 
>  Я такого не говорил. Мусульманское кладбище мне известно только одно, в районе улицы Мечникова.


  Вы говорили о кладбище на Слободке имея ввиду это место...

----------


## Пушкин

> С такой высоты могилы сложно различить, на снимке изображены небольшие прямоугольные участки образованные дорожками.


  Подождите, а что же такое белые точки на снимке места, которое вы определили как кладбище?

----------


## Antique

> Вы говорили о кладбище на Слободке имея ввиду это место...


 Но это я говорил в отношении 3-го еврейского кладбища. Конечно оно к Кривой балке находится ближе, но Слободка тоже недалеко и причём более известна, по-этому привязка к ней не удивительна.

----------


## фауст

> ПС. А вот чего не пойму, зачем в Германию пароход отправлять из Одессы вокруг всей Европы, а не из Питера?


 Хлеб с Украины. 
В Питер везти далеко, плюс железная дорога пострадала во время Гражданской Войны.
А в Одессу можно и на лошадях и на волах привезти.

----------


## Antique

Да, морские перевозки намного дешевле железнодорожных. Даже если бы дорога не пострадала, то вокруг всей Европы морем  крупный груз провезти дешевле, чем ж/д составами через Львов.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Согласен, с обозначениями определились, спасибо. Но то место которое вы обвели кружком на карте - это нынешняя улица Боровского угол Химеческой, Грушевского находится дальше... Возможно это мусульманское кладбище которое, как писал уважаемый Antique "сравняли с землёй". В различных источниках пишется что третье кладбище - послевоенное, могилы на этом кладбище, в основном, начинаются с 50х годов...


 Уж поверьте мне, я не один час провел, сравнивая немецкие снимки и старые топографические карты с современными. Это то место и то кладбище. Зайдите на гуглкарты и сравните как выглыдит это кладбище сейчас. Те же квадраты-участки + выросшие деревья. Я не понимаю о чем еще можно спорить.

----------


## Пушкин

> Уж поверьте мне, я не один час провел, сравнивая немецкие снимки и старые топографические карты с современными. Это то место и то кладбище. Зайдите на гуглкарты и сравните как выглыдит это кладбище сейчас. Те же квадраты-участки + выросшие деревья. Я не понимаю о чем еще можно спорить.


  Абсолютно по другому выглядит (сравнил всё), простите если чем то обидел, просто хочется установить истину. По той карте 29 года что вы предоставили расстояние от жд. ветки до предпологаемой улицы Грушевского слишком мало, значит это не Грушевского, а Боровского или по гугл карты - Промышеленная. Мне кажется вы обращаете внимание на изгиб улицы Химической, а он то как раз мог и измениться.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Абсолютно по другому выглядит (сравнил всё), простите если чем то обидел, просто хочется установить истину. По той карте 29 года что вы предоставили расстояние от жд. ветки до предпологаемой улицы Грушевского слишком мало, значит это не Грушевского, а Боровского или по гугл карты - Промышеленная. Мне кажется вы обращаите внимание на изгиб улицы Химической, а он то как раз мог и измениться.


  Ну, надеюсь, это совмещение карт развеет все сомнения?:

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну, надеюсь, это совмещение карт развеет все сомнения?:
> Вложение 6599841


  Да, к сожалению вы одно подстроили под другое забыв о масштабах.
Сомнений ещё больше...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Да, к сожалению вы одно подстроили под другое забыв о масштабах.
> Сомнений ещё больше...


 Ну наложите как считаете правильным, соблюдая масштаб, и мы сравним.

----------


## Пушкин

> Но это я говорил в отношении 3-го еврейского кладбища. Конечно оно к Кривой балке находится ближе, но Слободка тоже недалеко и причём более известна, по-этому привязка к ней не удивительна.


  Где то в этой теме говорилось об обнаружении надгробных плит во дворе 9-ти этажки на улице Балковской напротив Приморского суда, а что вы об этом думаете?

----------


## job2001

http://humus.livejournal.com/3340506.html#comments

----------


## malyutka_e

Это где?

----------


## Antique

Старого обкома ещё нет, по этому вид такой непривычный. Да и школа лучше с дальнего расстояния смотрится.

----------


## Almond

Много симпатичных картинок с Одесскими видами.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Много симпатичных картинок с Одесскими видами.


 Хорошие, но ничего нового.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Это где?


 Обсуждали фотку - Куликово поле. Сзади - школа на Пироговской.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Обсуждали фотку - Куликово поле. Сзади - школа на Пироговской.


 Мы обсуждали другую "фотку".  Это здание на нее не похоже.

----------


## malyutka_e

Очень интересный сайт, получил большое удовольствие.* Особенно рекомендуется для Пушкина, шоб гордился*. Узнаете и услышите много нового из хорошо выученного старого: http://vitki.org/2013/05/09/музыка-дня-победы/

----------


## job2001

> Мы обсуждали другую "фотку". Это здание на нее не похоже.


 Чем же это не похожа? Один в один http://goo.gl/maps/FZKyq

----------


## malyutka_e

> Чем же это не похожа? Один в один http://goo.gl/maps/FZKyq


 Ой, точно.

----------


## VicTur

> Очень интересный сайт, получил большое удовольствие.* Особенно рекомендуется для Пушкина, шоб гордился*. Узнаете и услышите много нового из хорошо выученного старого: http://vitki.org/2013/05/09/музыка-дня-победы/


 Не знаю, как насчёт Богорада (в этой теме я не копался), а вот насчёт «Священной войны» там пишется ерунда. «Священную войну» сочинил Лебедев-Кумач, а никакой не Боде.
(Опережая возможные возражения, скажу: я знаю этот вопрос досконально. Мне известны всё ссылки и все «аргументы», которыми могут попытаться меня забросать те, кто не верит в авторство Кумача. Как известно и то, что эти «аргументы» не подкреплены никакими фактами.)

----------


## BIGBIG

Сканы из альбомов Дроздовского плюс интернет-бардак.Гораздо интересней на одессика.нет


> Много симпатичных картинок с Одесскими видами.

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

Ужас, который нельзя допустить
Дизайнер компьютерной графики Александр Ворошилов создал необычные фото, на которых показал, какой он видит Одессу будущего. Исторические здания предстали на фоне небоскребов и горных массивов.

http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/lq9/
например ((

----------


## mlch

> *Ужас, который нельзя допустить*
> Дизайнер компьютерной графики Александр Ворошилов создал необычные фото, на которых показал, какой он видит Одессу будущего. Исторические здания предстали на фоне небоскребов и горных массивов.
> 
> http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/lq9/
> например ((


 Не нервничайте так сильно. Это - всего лишь фантазии художника. С тем же успехом он мог и оперный на фоне лунного пейзажа разместить, например.

----------


## Antique

В какой-то газете 1910-х годов подобные столпы и к Петербургу пририсовывали.

----------


## Скрытик

Губарь 

ГРН:
Получатель: ГУБАРЬ Олег Йосипович, код ________
т/c 26205800016866 в ПАТ «Акцент-банк», МФО 307770, ЕГРПОУ 14360080

Губарь USD, по системе переводов SWIFT

Beneficiary: GUBAR OLEG
Account # 26205800016899
Bank of Beneficiary: JOINT STOCK COMPANY 'ACCENT-BANK'
DNEPROPETROVSK UKRAINE
SWIFT code: UKCBUAUK

Receiver's correspondent bank:
PRIVATBANK
DNEPROPETROVSK UKRAINE
SWIFT code: PBANUA2X

Intermediary bank:
JP MORGAN CHASE BANK
New York, USA
SWIFT Code: CHASUS33
Intermediary account: 0011000080

Губарь EUR

Beneficiary: GUBAR OLEG
Account # 26205800016907
Bank of Beneficiary: JOINT STOCK COMPANY 'ACCENT-BANK'
DNEPROPETROVSK UKRAINE
SWIFT code: UKCBUAUK

Receiver's correspondent bank:
PRIVATBANK
DNEPROPETROVSK UKRAINE
SWIFT code: PBANUA2X

Intermediary bank: JP MORGAN AG
FRANKFURT GERMANY
SWIFT code: CHASDEFX
Intermediary account: 6231605145

ГУБАРЬ руб

Получатель: ГУБАРЬ ОЛЕГ ИОСИФОВИЧ
Счет: 26205800016918

БИК банка-посредника: 044525187
ИНН: 7702070139

Номер счета банка-посредника в ОПЕРУ ГТУ банка России: 30101810700000000187
Банк-посредник: ВНЕШТОРГБАНК, МОсква, Россия

Счет банка-корреспондента в банке-посреднике: 30111810355550000028
Банк-корреспондент: ПРИВАТБАНК ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСК УКРАИНА
Банк получателя: А-БАНК ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСК УКРАИНА

----------


## Пушкин

> * Особенно рекомендуется для Пушкина, шоб гордился*.


 *Вам тоже что нибудь для гордости порекомендовать или как?*

----------


## Пушкин

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=45928&p=40566647#post40566647

----------


## 115117

Кстати,сегодня на книжной ярмарке в конкурсной палатке видала книгу авторства О.Губаря,второй автор...мм...вылетело из головы дырявой.
Книга огромная толстая,называется *первые кладбища Одессы*,в продаже пока нет,только вот на конкурс представили,где можно будет купить,женщина тоже не знает..
Купила сегодня *Типы зданий и их символы в архитектуре Одессы*Антонины Кадуриной.

----------


## Antique

> Кстати,сегодня на книжной ярмарке в конкурсной палатке видала книгу авторства О.Губаря,второй автор...мм...вылетело из головы дырявой.
> Книга огромная толстая,называется *первые кладбища Одессы*,в продаже пока нет,только вот на конкурс представили,где можно будет купить,женщина тоже не знает..


 В издательстве Оптимум и в клубе Одесситов книга должна быть. Кажется 1000 гривен стоит.





> Купила сегодня *Типы зданий и их символы в архитектуре Одессы*Антонины Кадуриной.


 Только учтите, что авторство зданий и их дата постройки во всей "терракотовой" серии Клуба одесситов взято из списка памятников архитектуры и справочника Пилявского, и таким образом все ошибочные записи наследуются.

----------


## Trs

Сегодня на Зелёной Волне купил новую книгу Александрова о повести Паустовского «Время больших ожиданий». Ещё не читал, но уже предвкушаю. 80 гривен.

----------


## Скрытик

Народ, прекращайте грызню. Олегу Губарю нужна помощь. Поправка к реквизитам - ИНН 1967806858
Без этого платеж не примут. Я завтра у Потоцкого узнаю подробности болезни. Но такого человека нужно поддержать, если это еще возможно...

----------


## Скрытик

Губарь 

ГРН:
Получатель: ГУБАРЬ Олег Йосипович, код 1967806858
т/c 26205800016866 в ПАТ «Акцент-банк», МФО 307770, ЕГРПОУ 14360080

Губарь USD, по системе переводов SWIFT

Beneficiary: GUBAR OLEG
Account # 26205800016899
Bank of Beneficiary: JOINT STOCK COMPANY 'ACCENT-BANK'
DNEPROPETROVSK UKRAINE
SWIFT code: UKCBUAUK

Receiver's correspondent bank:
PRIVATBANK
DNEPROPETROVSK UKRAINE
SWIFT code: PBANUA2X

Intermediary bank:
JP MORGAN CHASE BANK
New York, USA
SWIFT Code: CHASUS33
Intermediary account: 0011000080

Губарь EUR

Beneficiary: GUBAR OLEG
Account # 26205800016907
Bank of Beneficiary: JOINT STOCK COMPANY 'ACCENT-BANK'
DNEPROPETROVSK UKRAINE
SWIFT code: UKCBUAUK

Receiver's correspondent bank:
PRIVATBANK
DNEPROPETROVSK UKRAINE
SWIFT code: PBANUA2X

Intermediary bank: JP MORGAN AG
FRANKFURT GERMANY
SWIFT code: CHASDEFX
Intermediary account: 6231605145

ГУБАРЬ руб

Получатель: ГУБАРЬ ОЛЕГ ИОСИФОВИЧ
Счет: 26205800016918

БИК банка-посредника: 044525187
ИНН: 7702070139

Номер счета банка-посредника в ОПЕРУ ГТУ банка России: 30101810700000000187
Банк-посредник: ВНЕШТОРГБАНК, МОсква, Россия

Счет банка-корреспондента в банке-посреднике: 30111810355550000028
Банк-корреспондент: ПРИВАТБАНК ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСК УКРАИНА
Банк получателя: А-БАНК ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСК УКРАИНА

----------


## Скрытик

По просьбе форумчан продублировал с исправленным налоговым кодом. Теперь можно отправить с любого отделения банка.

----------


## INNASEM

> Я уже перерыл все - премьера должна была быть в июне этого года, но скорее всего не состоялась. Качаю трейлер к фильму, самого фильма нет нигде...


 Ничего не потеряете, если не посмотрите. Фильм не получился.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Где то в этой теме говорилось об обнаружении надгробных плит во дворе 9-ти этажки на улице Балковской напротив Приморского суда, а что вы об этом думаете?


 Где? Можно подробнее, пожалуйста?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Есть какие-то сведения/фотографии о Черепичном заводе который примерно располагался на территории нынешнего "Экипажа" ОНМА? На карте Висковского (1910 год) он присутствует.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я уже перерыл все - премьера должна была быть в июне этого года, но скорее всего не состоялась. Качаю трейлер к фильму, самого фильма нет нигде...


 Я некоторое время отсутствовал, а сейчас наткнулся на этот пост. Если речь идет о фильме "Улыбка бога...", то он есть у меня в архиве.

----------


## 115117

> В издательстве Оптимум и в клубе Одесситов книга должна быть. Кажется 1000 гривен стоит.
> 
> 
> Только учтите, что авторство зданий и их дата постройки во всей "терракотовой" серии Клуба одесситов взято из списка памятников архитектуры и справочника Пилявского, и таким образом все ошибочные записи наследуются.


 Ого,цена!А по поводу ошибок-что,их там много,да?

----------


## Пушкин

> Где? Можно подробнее, пожалуйста?


 В этой теме где то в прошлом году, даже фото были...

----------


## Скрытик

> Я некоторое время отсутствовал, а сейчас наткнулся на этот пост. Если речь идет о фильме "Улыбка бога...", то он есть у меня в архиве.


  Да это 4 года я писал, смотрел года 2 назад  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Ого,цена!


 В той же ценовой категории представлена книга "Легенды и были Александровского парка", ну аб альбомах Дроздовского я вообще молчу.





> А по поводу ошибок-что,их там много,да?


 Слонжно сказать, я ещё ознакамливаюсь... В общем-то в даном случае эти ошибки не очень критичны, но жаль, что многие исследователи не могут оценить достоверность данных в справочнике.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> В этой теме где то в прошлом году, даже фото были...


 Да, нашел. 

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&page=789

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

А о захоронениях на Одесских склонах никто не слышал? А вот я, да. Не о исторических могилах, естественно. Когда-то в 90-е ходили слухи.

----------


## Скрытик

> А о захоронениях на Одесских склонах никто не слышал? А вот я, да. Не о исторических могилах, естественно. Когда-то в 90-е ходили слухи.


  Если что и было, то уже нет. Склоны очень сильно "уполаживали". Может во время работ находили остатки захоронений?

----------


## malyutka_e

Оцените роман Всеволода Непогодина 
"Французский бульвар": http://magazines.russ.ru/neva/2013/7/2n.html

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Я с В.А.Чарнецким многие годы жил можно сказать в одном доме.он в 4 номере а я во 2 по ул. Базарной оба дома в своё время принадлежали стурдзовской общине.Примерно в 1980 году он получил квартиру где то на Таирова.


 Дом, в котором он жил, а до него Катаевы,, ставили на капремонт с перепланировкой и всех выселяли. Благодаря тому, что у него был большой и ценный архив, ему на ОДНОГО дали 2-комн квартиру. Женился он ещё раз позже.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Кстати,сегодня на книжной ярмарке в конкурсной палатке видала книгу авторства О.Губаря,второй автор...мм...вылетело из головы дырявой.
> Книга огромная толстая,называется *первые кладбища Одессы*,в продаже пока нет,только вот на конкурс представили,где можно будет купить,женщина тоже не знает..


  Книга давно продаётся в магазине , что на Канатной угол Троицкой (кажется "Бука") и на Еврейской в подвале напротив почти ГАИ. Стоила 1300 грн. У автора дешевле - 100 грн.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Если что и было, то уже нет. Склоны очень сильно "уполаживали". Может во время работ находили остатки захоронений?


 Жил я в подростковом возрасте напротив к/студии, на пляж ходили через Кирпичный пер. или в Отраду, помню под Кирпичным пер. на склоне корова взорвалась, похоже, что на мине или др. - разорвало её здорово. Копали с пацанами - в земле в р-не Лейтенантского пер., нашли в земле артпорох - колбасками и т.д. Была на склонах стена разрушенного домика, изрешечённая пулями истолетными (нашёл одну, попавшую в другую). Но могил никогда не видели... там.

----------


## SaMoVar

> А о захоронениях на Одесских склонах никто не слышал? А вот я, да. Не о исторических могилах, естественно. Когда-то в 90-е ходили слухи.


 Где-то на ФБ была символическая братская могила. Кто установил и на каких основаниях мне выяснить не удалось. Памятный знак уничтожен при стройке очередного объекта.
PS Район санатория Россия.

----------


## Пушкин

> Где-то на ФБ была символическая братская могила. Кто установил и на каких основаниях мне выяснить не удалось. Памятный знак уничтожен при стройке очередного объекта.
> PS Район санатория Россия.


  Это было ровно на месте рондинской гостиницы

----------


## Грачиков

Что то я не помню в нём капитального ремонта да ещё с перепланировкой и выселением жильцов зато хорошо помню как мы с ним неоднократно сидели в приёмной жовтневого исполкома я по поводу отвоеванию смежной комнаты в коммуналке а вот он как раз и решал вопрос насчёт третьей комнаты.

----------


## Грачиков

Вчера не поленился,специально зашёл на Базарную №4 к бывшей соседке по площадке В.А.Чарнецкому она потвердила  ваши слова что таки был капремонт но без никаких перепланировок а отселили только одного Чарнецкого так как у него была всего одна маленькая комнатка и то без удобств.Выставил у себя в яндекс фото фотографию его комнатки-кабинета на Базарной.

----------


## Antique

> Выставил у себя в яндекс фото фотографию его комнатки-кабинета на Базарной.


 А не подскажете ссылку? Я забыл.

----------


## Грачиков

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/grachov45/?ncrnd=8892

----------


## Грачиков

yandex.ru/users/grachov45   Ещё добавил несколько фотографий с В.А.Чарнецким.

----------


## malyutka_e

Одесский график Сергй Рябченко (1923 - 1992). Одесса 1950-х - 60-х годов: http://viknaodessa.od.ua/gallery/zoom/?5340

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Вчера не поленился,специально зашёл на Базарную №4 к бывшей соседке по площадке В.А.Чарнецкому она потвердила  ваши слова что таки был капремонт но без никаких перепланировок а отселили только одного Чарнецкого так как у него была всего одна маленькая комнатка и то без удобств.Выставил у себя в яндекс фото фотографию его комнатки-кабинета на Базарной.


  Я рассказал, как он мне рассказывал...

----------


## GutAnna

> Ужас, который нельзя допустить
> Дизайнер компьютерной графики Александр Ворошилов создал необычные фото, на которых показал, какой он видит Одессу будущего. Исторические здания предстали на фоне небоскребов и горных массивов.
> 
> http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/lq9/


 Фото красивые. Но я думаю, что Одесса в будущем будет выглядеть многим хуже. Это ещё оптимистичный прогноз...

----------


## BIGBIG

Одесса была,есть и будет красивым городом во веки веков!!!И никакие причитания не помогут!!!А вот люди не Одесского происхождения...
И еще-о Привозе от чиновников

----------


## BIGBIG

Такая есть?

----------


## Antique

А вот один из примеров того, как разбираются со старой архитектурой в некоторых иных городах: http://news.mail.ru/inworld/ukraina/ua_east/106/society/12597922/

----------


## Спокойствие

> А вот один из примеров того, как разбираются со старой архитектурой в некоторых иных городах: http://news.mail.ru/inworld/ukraina/ua_east/106/society/12597922/


  Дальше- будет больше.
В центре города много старых зданий, построенных из красного кирпича, которые никто не будет спасать/

http://goo.gl/cb3t6X

----------


## BIGBIG

Почта в Одессе возникла одновременно с городом. Еще в 1794 году в Хаджибее, как тогда называлась Одесса, была учреждена почтовая экспедиция, причем, как прием, так и получение писем производились 2 раза в неделю. При экспедиции существовала и почтовая станция, содержание которой сдавалось в подряд.
В 1846 году в Одессе открыто первое почтовое отделение почтамта, однако своего постоянного помещения оно не имело и поэтому в разных адрес-календарях называются его разные адреса: на углу Нежинской и Конной №19 (1894 г.), Екатерининская, 43 (1899 г.), Екатерининская, 37 (1914 г.).
Но вот, наконец, в Одессе 17 апреля 1869 г. была открыта городская почта и по городу были размещены первые 12 почтовых ящиков. Это событие нашло отражение в одесских газетах. Так 15 апреля 1869 г. в «Одесском вестнике» появилось объявление: «Одесский пограничный поштмейстер имеет честь довести до всеобщего сведения, что постоянные дожди последних дней и отказ мастеровых устанавливать в такое время городские почтовые ящики вынудили обложить на самый краткий срок открытие действий городской почты».
На следующий день в той же газете одесский пограничный почтмейстер сообщал публике что «операция городской почты начнется с завтрашнего дня», т.е. с 17 текущего апреля. С раннего утра этого дня публикою могут быть опускаемы в расставленные по разным пунктам города почтовые ящики как городские письма, так и иногородние и заграничные.
Но город рос, рос поток корреспонденции, увеличивалось количество почтовых операций и в «Мнении Одесского биржевого комитета по вопросу: какие недостатки усложняют корреспонденцию по почтовому ведомству (1882 г.) отмечается: недостаточность и не гигиеничность помещений, отсутствие артели письмоносцев, невозможность перевода денег по почте, слишком малые суммы для ценных пакетов (15000 р.) и посылок (5000 р.), невозможность страхования пересылаемых ценностей и т.д.
В 1891 году городские власти начали подыскивать место для Почтамта. Было много предложений. Так, например, участок на Куликовом поле у вокзала симметрично с строящимся окружным судом, был отклонен, т. к. расположение центрального почтамта «на окраине города считалось не соответственным». Была создана специальная комиссия, которая остановила свое внимание на удобном месте по Садовой улице. Казна приобрела этот участок с имевшимися на нем строениями за 140 тыс. руб. и заказала проект здания для Почтово-Телеграфно-Телефонных учреждений в г. Одессе с помещениями для Управления округа и квартир для служащих архитектору В.Ф. Харламову, который до этого проектировал почтамты в Ковно, Гродно, Киеве, Чите, Екатеринославе и др. полностью отработанный проект был представлен почтовому начальству в С.-Петербурге в ноябре 1893 г. в журнале «Зодчий» за 1894 г. №5 есть подробное описание проекта с иллюстрациями. 2 апреля 1896 года произошла закладка здания нового Почтамта. Все строительство нового здания велось ровно 2 года. И, наконец, одесские газеты запестрели радостными сообщениями. В «Одесской газете» за 25 апреля 1898 г.: «24 апреля состоялось открытие и частное освящение нового здания почтовой конторы. Ровно к 7 часам утра (!) в новое здание прибыли: председатель строительной комиссии граф П.П. Шувалов, бывший Одесский градоначальник П.А. Зеленый, начальник от почтово-телеграфного округа, все почтовые и телеграфные чиновники…, ст. цензор при почтовой конторе…, академик В.Ф. Храламов…
Его сиятельство небольшими ножницами перерезал ленту цветов и новое здание при торжественных звуках народного гимна было открыто.

----------


## VicTur

> бывший Одесский градоначальник П.А. Зеленый


 В Одессе не было градоначальника по фамилии Зелёный. Был градоначальник Зеленой (1885—1898), был городской голова Зелёный (1897—1905), и это два разных человека.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто знает, где находилась канцелярия  градоначальника Н.И. Бухарина и канцелярия генерал-губернатора П.Е. Коцебу. Это 1870-е годы.

----------


## Пушкин

> В Одессе не было градоначальника по фамилии Зелёный. Был градоначальник Зеленой (1885—1898), был городской голова Зелёный (1897—1905), и это два разных человека.


  И две разные должности...

----------


## Black_Shef

Вот еще одно детище Одессита, форумчанина, помимо основной специальности, поэта, пытающийся заниматься историей города
http://smiroleg.pusku.com/articles.php

----------


## Семирек

> В Одессе не было градоначальника по фамилии Зелёный. Был градоначальник Зеленой (1885—1898), был городской голова Зелёный (1897—1905), и это два разных человека.


 Я извиняюсь конечно, но хотел бы уточнить - а чем градоначальник отличается от городского головы? По нынешнему это, как я полагаю мэр города (глава горадминистрации)? А если это две разные должности, то в чем их различие и функциональные обязанности? Мне например понятно, чем генерал-губернатор отличается от военного губернатора, но в гражданско-административной сфере не могу разобраться...

----------


## Пушкин

> Я извиняюсь конечно, но хотел бы уточнить - а чем градоначальник отличается от городского головы? По нынешнему это, как я полагаю мэр города (глава горадминистрации)? А если это две разные должности, то в чем их различие и функциональные обязанности? Мне например понятно, чем генерал-губернатор отличается от военного губернатора, но в гражданско-административной сфере не могу разобраться...


 Градоночальник - назначаемая должность такая как губернатор, но начальствовал над городом и окрестностью, городской голова - выборная (общественная).

----------


## Семирек

> Градоночальник - назначаемая должность такая как губернатор, но начальствовал над городом и окрестностью, городской голова - выборная (общественная).


 Хорошо, пусть так. Но в чем принципиальное отличие их обязанностей? Или по простому - кто главный в городе и кто чем занимается? И где разграничение их полномочий в одном и том же городе?

----------


## Пушкин

> Хорошо, пусть так. Но в чем принципиальное отличие их обязанностей? Или по простому - кто главный в городе и кто чем занимается? И где разграничение их полномочий в одном и том же городе?


  Градоначальник был главным и отвечал перед Царём за всё, городской голова возглавлял общественный совет горожан - Городскую думу, решение который носили скорее рекомендательный характер. Г. Г. Маразли к примеру будучи городским головой, инициировал со товарищами  сооружение памятника Пушкину, но разрешение на установку памятника давали вышестоящие органы...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Где-то на ФБ была символическая братская могила. Кто установил и на каких основаниях мне выяснить не удалось. Памятный знак уничтожен при стройке очередного объекта.
> PS Район санатория Россия.


 На 8-й ст БФ, где была батарея, есть на обрывом самодельный памятный знак батарейцам, о котором кое кто утверждает, что это могила.

----------


## SaMoVar

То я знаю. Я там был недавно и знак не нашёл. Но венки там есть.
Там артдворик один остался.

----------


## exse



----------


## Семирек

> Градоначальник был главным и отвечал перед Царём за всё, городской голова возглавлял общественный совет горожан - Городскую думу, решение который носили скорее рекомендательный характер. Г. Г. Маразли к примеру будучи городским головой, инициировал со товарищами  сооружение памятника Пушкину, но разрешение на установку памятника давали вышестоящие органы...


 Ну примерно понял. То есть грубо говоря - градоначальник - это мэр города (исполнительная и вышестоящая власть), а городской голова - что-то типа председателя горсовета с совещательными (рекомендательными, законодательными) функциями? Тогда интересная ситуация сложилась в 1897-1898 гг. - градоначальник Одессы - Зеленой и в то же время городской голова - Зелёный. Ну как тут не запутаться даже тогда, я уж не говорю за прошедшие сто с лишним лет?  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

> То я знаю. Я там был недавно и знак не нашёл. Но венки там есть.
> Там артдворик один остался.


 Отличная вообще идея была - чтобы не демонтировать бетонные основания орудий - их просто присыпали землей, обложили камнем-дикарём и сделали ландшафтный дизайн. И очень много людей так и не знают что это было на самом деле.

----------


## mlch

> Отличная вообще идея была - чтобы не демонтировать бетонные основания орудий - их просто присыпали землей, обложили камнем-дикарём и сделали ландшафтный дизайн. И очень много людей так и не знают что это было на самом деле.


 Не был там с весны. Но в апреле, примерно, и памятный знак был на месте и три позиции просматривались. Если знать, конечно, что они там были когда-то.

----------


## Пушкин

> Отличная вообще идея была - чтобы не демонтировать бетонные основания орудий - их просто присыпали землей, обложили камнем-дикарём и сделали ландшафтный дизайн. И очень много людей так и не знают что это было на самом деле.


  Береговая батарея № 39...

----------


## Antique

> Не был там с весны. Но в апреле, примерно, и памятный знак был на месте и три позиции просматривались. Если знать, конечно, что они там были когда-то.


 Две точно есть, а третья какая? Не тот ли декоративный холм с мемориальной стелой?

----------


## феерический

Та круглая смотровая площадка на самом обрыве тоже относилась, вероятно, к комплексу. В то время граница склона была ближе к морю.

----------


## Trs

Многим одесситам старшего поколения памятна авария с опрокидыванием трамвая 23-го маршрута. Сегодня, просматривая приказы по ОТТУ за 1959 год [ГАОО ф. Р-56, о. 5, д. д. 217–219], неожиданно обнаружил некоторые его подробности.
5 октября 1959 года на маршруте 23 имел место аварийный сход с опрокидыванием. Поезд 35/1521 под управлением вагоновожатого Ледов??ого Г. С. отправился от ст. «Пл. Окт. Революции» в 17:21 и при повороте с улицы Свердлова на улицу Карла Либкнехта совершил сход и опрокинулся за пределами рельсового пути. В дальнейшем выяснилось, что в/в опоздал на станцию настолько, что первый рейс поезда был выполнен не им, и в попытке наверстать опоздание, он превысил скорость. Закономерно это привело к сходу, а поезд, вылетев на тротуар через бордюр, неминуемо опрокинулся на бок. О погибших в приказе ничего не пишется, да и сам я склонен доверять словам свидетелей этого происшествия, рассказывавших о том, что было много раненых, но никто не погиб. Для вагоновожатого этот случай имел большие последствия, а поезд впоследствии был восстановлен. Впоследствии этот сход стал одной из причин замены 23-го трамвая троллейбусом и отказа от планировавшейся перешивки его на широкую колею.

Фото вагона 1521 за два года до аварии публиковалось *Jorjic.*

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто-нибудь знает, где была канцелярия генерал-губернатора П.Е. Коцебу. Это 1870-е годы.

----------


## Antique

Вагоновожатого судили?

----------


## BIGBIG

Продолжение

----------


## Desert Shiva

Одесситы, кто знает, где до революции находился Дом Фишмана и сохранился ли до сегодняшних дней?

----------


## malyutka_e

> На Ланжероновской 1, в доме РОПиТа?


  Почему?

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто-нибудь знает, где была канцелярия генерал-губернатора П.Е. Коцебу. Это 1870-е годы.

----------


## фауст

> На Ланжероновской 1, в доме РОПиТа?


  Если верить схеме за 1894 год.
Бульварный участок  строение № 25.
http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/maps/a/?n=h17

----------


## фауст

Вот люди пишут.
"_Сын ресторатора, архитектор Л.Ц.Оттон, оставил о себе память на Ланжероновской в двух кварталах от отцовского заведения. В 1850-х годах по его проекту в начале улиц построили великолепный в своем изяществе дворец князя Гагарина, в котором потом помещался коммерческий клуб, банк, литературно-артистическое общество и канцелярия Николая Ивановича Бухарина,   но не того "любимца партии", что был поставлен к стенке этой же партией, а одесского градоначальника... Нынче тут Литературный музей, в залах которого будто остановилось время. _  ( С) 

http://odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/lanjeronovskaya.html

----------


## arkoh

> Закономерно это привело к сходу, а поезд, вылетев на тротуар через бордюр, неминуемо опрокинулся на бок. 
> 
> Фото вагона 1521 за два года до аварии публиковалось *Jorjic.*


 Был я там через некоторое время после аварии. Трамвай лежал на правом боку на тротуаре, въехав в него очень глубоко, почти до парадной  дома ном. 2  по Греческой. Зрелище еще то.  Людей к тому времени уже эвакуировали, а трамвай еще нет.

----------


## Скрытик

Я слышал, что еще было крушение трамвая на спуске Маринеско, там вроде в насыпь врезался.

----------


## Trs

Это было до войны, 10 сентября 1930 года. Отказ тормозов.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто-нибудь знает, где была канцелярия генерал-губернатора П.Е. Коцебу. Это 1870-е годы.

----------


## Пушкин

> Кто знает, где находилась канцелярия  градоначальника Н.И. Бухарина и канцелярия генерал-губернатора П.Е. Коцебу. Это 1870-е годы.


 


> Кто-нибудь знает, где была канцелярия генерал-губернатора П.Е. Коцебу. Это 1870-е годы.


 


> Кто-нибудь знает, где была канцелярия генерал-губернатора П.Е. Коцебу. Это 1870-е годы.


 


> Кто-нибудь знает, где была канцелярия генерал-губернатора П.Е. Коцебу. Это 1870-е годы.


  Я не знаю...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я не знаю...


 Мы вас вычеркиваем. А еще кто-нибудь может ответить?
Вопрос: кто-нибудь знает, где была канцелярия генерал-губернатора П.Е. Коцебу? Это 1870-е годы.

----------


## Пушкин

> Мы вас вычеркиваем. А еще кто-нибудь может ответить?
> Вопрос: кто-нибудь знает, где была канцелярия генерал-губернатора П.Е. Коцебу? Это 1870-е годы.


 Ой спасибо, тока я думаю это ничего не изменит и ваше прошение будет продолжать висеть в воздухе.

----------


## Black_Shef

Елисаветинская (Щепкина), 4

После, так называемой реставрации (уже все сыпется),

  *Показать скрытый текст* *....*
появилась такая табличка

  *Показать скрытый текст* *...*
Что она означает ?
Сам двор - это проходной (известный в Одессе) на Пастера 19

  *Показать скрытый текст* *...*

----------


## SaMoVar

Полицейский участок?

----------


## Antique

> появилась такая табличка
> Что она означает ?


 Наверное открыли Всю Одессу, 1899, откуда выписали владельца. На щите написали номер дома, а участок таки да, до революции был Херсонский.

Но Перкель возможно был не первым владельцем, у Пилявского указан Л. Коган.

----------


## mlch

> Две точно есть, а третья какая? Не тот ли декоративный холм с мемориальной стелой?


 Думаю, что да. Уж слишком одинаковые между ними расстояния.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ой спасибо, тока я думаю это ничего не изменит и ваше прошение будет продолжать висеть в воздухе.


 А я и не сомневался :smileflag:  Пора припасть к источникам в БГ.

----------


## brassl



----------


## BIGBIG

Ты что купил???Это же новодел!Мне ее показывали на Староконке.


>

----------


## brassl

Я в курсе, спасибо, но вид хороший  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Ты что купил???Это же новодел!Мне ее показывали на Староконке.


 В каком смысле? Это инсталляция киношников?

----------


## SaMoVar

Репринт.

----------


## brassl

> Репринт.


 Ага. Перефото со старой фотографии.

----------


## Antique

Интересно, прошло только лет 20, а ворота уже в ужасном состоянии.

----------


## Jorjic

> Интересно, прошло только лет 20, а ворота уже в ужасном состоянии.


 Почему 20 лет? Или это все-таки киношники?

----------


## SaMoVar

Это просто репринт. Старую фотку фотографируют и размножают на фотоувеличителе.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это просто репринт. Старую фотку фотографируют и размножают на фотоувеличителе.


 А в чем проблема. Нельзя же современную фотобумагу принять за таковую столетней давности. Ну а репринтами (как таковыми) многие торгуют.

----------


## Melomanka

> Я слышал, что еще было крушение трамвая на спуске Маринеско, там вроде в насыпь врезался.


  Моя мама говорит, что ей рассказывали в детстве историю про то, что в районе Пересыпьского моста с рельсов (вверху насыпи) сошел железнодорожный состав и опрокинулся. Она,конечно, эмоционально это рассказала, что, вроде, вагоны аж в море попадали...
Не знаю, насколько это правдиво, было ли море настолько близко к мосту, но, я так поняла,  была страшная трагедия...

----------


## AnnaKill

> Моя мама говорит, что ей рассказывали в детстве историю про то, что в районе Пересыпьского моста с рельсов (вверху насыпи) сошел железнодорожный состав и опрокинулся. Она,конечно, эмоционально это рассказала, что, вроде, вагоны аж в море попадали...
> Не знаю, насколько это правдиво, было ли море настолько близко к мосту, но, я так поняла,  была страшная трагедия...


 На заре развития железной дороги в СССР было столько аварий, что посчитать нельзя. Всё тщательно скрывалось. А происходило всё из-за старорусского расп...а Извините...

----------


## Melomanka

> А происходило всё из-за старорусского расп...а Извините...


 Сложно сказать, почему это тогда происходило,  но счас старорусское .... трансформировалось в "новорусское".  Тоже хватает...))

----------


## Antique

> Почему 20 лет? Или это все-таки киношники?


 Дом закончили в 1910-м (хотя начали строить в 1906-м, но именно эта часть, как мне кажется, построена после обрушения лесов), а снято скорее всего в 1920-х годах или в начале 1930-х.

Я наверное всё же говорю загадками. Это Ланжероновская 24 / Екатерининская, дом Скаржинской с кафе Робина.

----------


## Antique

Ой ужас, продолжают портить трансформаторные подстанции, на этот раз на Троицкой / Преображенской. Куда смотрят журналисты...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

"СОС", SOS! Еа крыше здания- памятника, что между Саба

----------


## ГеннадийАК

На крыше здания-памятника, что между Сабанским пер. и Дворцом сутудентов, на крыше что-то строят, боюсь, что очередные мансарды. Ребята из СОС, проверьте!

----------


## феерический

> Ой ужас, продолжают портить трансформаторные подстанции, на этот раз на Троицкой / Преображенской. Куда смотрят журналисты...


 Возможно я не верно представил себе тон вашего письма, но что тут плохого? Стрит-арт в историческом стиле лучше чем объявления, граффити и мат. Кстати - этой работе уже месяца 3-4.

----------


## Shipshin

Одесса Стори лежит. Или это только у меня?

----------


## Скрытик

> Одесса Стори лежит. Или это только у меня?


  Уже стоит  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

> На крыше здания-памятника, что между Сабанским пер. и Дворцом сутудентов, на крыше что-то строят, боюсь, что очередные мансарды. Ребята из СОС, проверьте!


 Инфа получена. Будем посмотреть.

----------


## ASnake

> Ой ужас, продолжают портить трансформаторные подстанции, на этот раз на Троицкой / Преображенской. Куда смотрят журналисты...


 Пусть так "портят", чем серые, ржавые, с матами и т.п. Мое мнение, тот кто так "портит" молодец.

----------


## Antique

> Возможно я не верно представил себе тон вашего письма, но что тут плохого? Стрит-арт в историческом стиле лучше чем объявления, граффити и мат. Кстати - этой работе уже месяца 3-4.


 Оно уничтожает єту малую архитектурную форму. Павильон был красив в своём естевстве, а заляпистая мазня и металочерепица его уничтожила. Это было красивое, выдержанное в едином стиле здание, а во что оно превратилось сейчас? Вульгарный примитивизм.

----------


## Antique

> Пусть так "портят", чем серые, ржавые, с матами и т.п. Мое мнение, тот кто так "портит" молодец.


 Серый или серо-синий цвет был очень хорош, можно сказать идеально подходил. А к цыганскому кичу людей не следует приучать. Наш город - не табор. Причём цыганская не только покраска, но и так называемый ремонт, в ходе которого не восстанавливаются оригинальные декоративные элементы, а просто замазываюся.

Эти горе ремонтники ни пальцем не пошевельнули, чтобы сохранить оригинальные клёпанные двери, вентиляционные решётки, скаты крыши. Сколько подстанций утратило их с момента начала окичевания. Вместо оригинальной бетонной крыши появилась дикая металопластиковая черепица. А вагонка? Вагонкой можно себе сарай на огороде обшить или туалет, но не историческое столетнее здание.

У нас в городе многое сохранилось как раз потому, что до него не добрались очумелые руки, но электрические подстанции таки решили добить.

----------


## Dramteatr

отсканил :
---------------------
*Коновалов В.
Подвиг "Алмаза"*
Издательство: Одесское книжное издательство;  262 страниц; 1963 г.
Аннотация
В научно-популярной книге рассказывается об отважных матросах крейсера "Алмаз", их активном участии
 вместе с другими моряками-черноморцами в борьбе трудящихся Одессы за установление и защиту власти Советов (1917-1918)

----------


## victor.odessa

Ева КРАСНОВА, Анатолий ДРОЗДОВСКИЙ 170 лет одесской фотографии

http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/won/won_85/won_85-4-5.pdf

----------


## BIGBIG

Продолжение

----------


## Спокойствие

> об отважных матросах крейсера "Алмаз", их активном участии
>  вместе с другими моряками-черноморцами в борьбе трудящихся Одессы за установление и защиту власти Советов (1917-1918)
> http://rghost.ru/48098930


 Да уж.
Крови людской, эти упыри -выпили немало.

----------


## VicTur

> Да уж.
> Крови людской, эти упыри -выпили немало.


 Опять пропаганда... Утомляет.

----------


## malyutka_e

История газеты "Одесский вестник": http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/contacts/about

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> отсканил :
> ---------------------
> *Коновалов В.
> Подвиг "Алмаза"*
> Издательство: Одесское книжное издательство;  262 страниц; 1963 г.
> Аннотация
> В научно-популярной книге рассказывается об отважных матросах крейсера "Алмаз", их активном участии
>  вместе с другими моряками-черноморцами в борьбе трудящихся Одессы за установление и защиту власти Советов (1917-1918)
> http://rghost.ru/48098930


  На том "Алмазе" столько людей убили только на непризнание рухнувшей теперь кровавой соввласти...

----------


## brassl

> На том "Алмазе" столько людей убили только на непризнание рухнувшей теперь кровавой соввласти...


 А нынешнии дэмократы (по тихому, через экологию, дерьмовые продукты, репродуктивную медицину ведущую к раку и т.д.) ради своей наживы меньше народа грохнули? Я не защищаю Сов власть, просто противно поголовное обсыралово старого.

----------


## VicTur

> На том "Алмазе" столько людей убили только на непризнание рухнувшей теперь кровавой соввласти...


 Повторюсь: очень надоела пропаганда. Сколько можно... Одни и те же штампы. Это исторический форум, а не политический, напомню.

----------


## Antique

> А нынешнии дэмократы (по тихому, через экологию, дерьмовые продукты, репродуктивную медицину ведущую к раку и т.д.) ради своей наживы меньше народа грохнули?


 Такое делается не под эгидой демократии.




> Я не защищаю Сов власть, просто противно поголовное обсыралово старого.


 А что, матросы Алмаза сделали что-то хорошее? Обдурили матросов, толкнули на преступление, где ж здесь подвиг, это трагедия. В последнее время слишком много советской пропаганды.

----------


## Киров

Моё поколение сняло "советские сливки"...мы не знали голодовок,безработицы...Я,работая на заводе,имел отпуск 30 дней и только летом... 13,а иногда и 14 зарплат в году...очереди...мы питались с Нового базара(в нашем дворе считалось стыдным есть мороженную рыбу,мокрые колбасы)...а в гастрономе мы покупали только спички,хлеб и сахар...а, и ещё мороженное в киосках.Но бездельников и тогда хватало ,они и тогда были не довольны...а мы их просто выгоняли из бригады.За Советы ничего плохого не могу вспомнить...да,а вещи мы покупали на "толчке".Помню,первые джинсы я купил ещё на Промышленной,такие классные,американские...ща таких не делают...Одесситы всегда умели жить...не помню,что бы в нашем дворе кто-то бедовал.Пишу,потому,что здесь много молодых ребят-пусть они узнают ещё и такое мнение.

----------


## OMF

> Моё поколение сняло "советские сливки"...мы не знали голодовок,безработицы...Я,работая на заводе,имел отпуск 30 дней и только летом... 13,а иногда и 14 зарплат в году...очереди...мы питались с Нового базара(в нашем дворе считалось стыдным есть мороженную рыбу,мокрые колбасы)...а в гастрономе мы покупали только спички,хлеб и сахар...а, и ещё мороженное в киосках.Но бездельников и тогда хватало ,они и тогда были не довольны...а мы их просто выгоняли из бригады.За Советы ничего плохого не могу вспомнить...да,а вещи мы покупали на "толчке".Помню,первые джинсы я купил ещё на Промышленной,такие классные,американские...ща таких не делают...Одесситы всегда умели жить...не помню,что бы в нашем дворе кто-то бедовал.Пишу,потому,что здесь много молодых ребят-пусть они узнают ещё и такое мнение.


 Все это так, но не для всего поколения, а отдельных его представителей. Поскольку поколение у нас одно, то могу точно сказать, что несмотря на то, что мне лично особых тягот не было (если не считать жизнь в комнате в коммуне на 4-м этаже без воды), но постоянная необходимость "доставать" АБСОЛЮТНО все, кроме хлеба и рыбных консервов (которые я и не ел), помноженная на многочисленные разъезды по стране с наблюдением "их" жизни (а это в тысячу раз хуже, чем в Одессе), не позволяет относится к этому периоду хоть как-то положительно.

Да, между прочим, на толчке на Промышленной американских джинсов еще не было. Была Италия, Индия и пр., тоже довольно приличного, по сравнению, качества, но "не фирмА". Посылок тогда еще не было, а за американский товар продавец и покупатель вполне могли оказаться там, где Америка видна через пролив... Потом стало по-другому...

----------


## brassl

> Такое делается не под эгидой демократии.
> 
> А что, матросы Алмаза сделали что-то хорошее? Обдурили матросов, толкнули на преступление, где ж здесь подвиг, это трагедия. В последнее время слишком много советской пропаганды.


 А под чьей эгидой (читай защитой)? Может под эгидой народа Украины? Или Вы во власти видите хоть одного рабочего или крестьянина от сохи? Помните что Нестор Иванович ответил Пэтлюре на предложение о сотрудничестве? Напомню - Крестьяне в Вашем правительстве есть? Так вот матросы с Алмаза были честнее, они рубились за идею, пускай поганую, как оказалось. А Ваша эгида рубится за капусту. Ну и что бы  оправдать название форума  - держите фото (как извинение за лабуду не по теме. Зае...ли  уже и левые и правые и средние, не сдержался, сдерживаться хорошо глядя на это все с расстояния)

----------


## brassl

> не позволяет относится к этому периоду хоть как-то положительно.


 А к нашему периоду Вы как относитесь????  :smileflag:

----------


## Abag

Не помню может была уже здесь эта фотография.

----------


## OMF

Я к нему не отношусь, я в Америке

----------


## Antique

> А под чьей эгидой (читай защитой)? Может под эгидой народа Украины?


 Ни под чьей. Демократия - это вектор развития, а мы на самом дне, и явно не по вине демократии. Чтобы чего-то достичь нужно к этому стремиться, не существует строя который можно было бы выбрать и всё само пришло.





> Так вот матросы с Алмаза были честнее, они рубились за идею, пускай поганую, как оказалось.


 В то время у всех была какая то идея, и матросы Алмаза были не чище других. Покрыли они себя явно не славой, как расписывала советская пропаганда.

----------


## brassl

> Я к нему не отношусь, я в Америке


 Та вот и я ж про то  :smileflag: 
Приятели мои, по жизни голосовавшие за все "незалежне", то же уже год как в Португалии  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

А что надо было доставать..?Толчок,евреи,моряки снабжали город не плохо,базары работали...а мне мама купила американские.В 1978г.лежал в России в госпитале и один местный гражданский говорил ,что у него двое маленьких детей и ему хватает зарплаты в 200 рублей.Я ничего не утверждаю,просто делюсь своими ощущениями той поры...

----------


## brassl

> Ни под чьей. Демократия - это вектор развития, а мы на самом дне, и явно не по вине демократии. Чтобы чего-то достичь нужно к этому стремиться, не существует строя который можно было бы выбрать и всё само пришло


 Очень красивые слова на 20-м году незалежности. Считайте, если советы пришли в Одессу в 20-х, то плюс 20 лет, это 40-е. Что у нас к 40-м судя по справочникам того времени. Правильно. Заводы, школы, профилактории (опустим расстрелы). А что у нас за 20-лет "векторного развития" (и по справочникам то же  :smileflag: )? Хаос? (и тут то же опустим неестественную смертность населения) Выхожу из спора. Лучше фото поразбираю. Пользы больше.

----------


## Good++++

> Не помню может была уже здесь эта фотография.


 Это по-моему вид с ул. Толстого; на фото видно здание, предшественник СШ 121

----------


## OMF

> Очень красивые слова на 20-м году незалежности. Считайте, если советы пришли в Одессу в 20-х, то плюс 20 лет, это 40-е. Что у нас к 40-м судя по справочникам того времени. Правильно. Заводы, школы, профилактории (опустим расстрелы). А что у нас за 20-лет "векторного развития" (и по справочникам то же )? Хаос? (и тут то же опустим неестественную смертность населения) Выхожу из спора. Лучше фото поразбираю. Пользы больше.


 Два голода, отмененный за "ненадобностью" НЭП, исход из страны оставшихся мозгов, паспортная система, три небольшие войны, новый УК со статейкой за колоски и 58-й, и НЕ НАДО ОПУСКАТЬ РАССТРЕЛЫ!!!

----------


## Kamin

Еще ограда на первом плане тоже сохранилась. Это возле 6 номера. :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

> Два голода, отмененный за "ненадобностью" НЭП, исход из страны оставшихся мозгов, паспортная си стема, три небольшие войны, новый УК со статейкой за колоски и 58-й, и НЕ НАДО ОПУСКАТЬ РАССТРЕЛЫ!!!


 Ау, мой Американский друг! Вы где? Мамина пенсия которую не на что не хватает (а она такая не одна), моя зарплата,  забитые онкобольницы (Одессы держит негласное первенство) безнаказанный "снос" людей на остановках (и не один раз), не возможность передвигаться свободно (дороговизна билетов), липовые лекарства и продукты и т.д. Или Вам маштабы подавай? Так в масштабах страны то же самое. Я не защищаю то что было, но то что сейчас творится..... Приезжайте на РОДИНУ  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Разрядим обстановку.

Группа энтузиастов из Одессы обустраивает музей выдающихся личностей советской эпохи на дне Черного моря, неподалеку от пляжа Ланжерон.

http://newseek.org/articles/528789

----------


## OMF

> Ау, мой Американский друг! Вы где? Мамина пенсия которую не на что не хватает (а она такая не одна), моя зарплата,  забитые онкобольницы (Одессы держит негласное первенство) безнаказанный "снос" людей на остановках (и не один раз), не возможность передвигаться свободно (дороговизна билетов), липовые лекарства и продукты и т.д. Или Вам маштабы подавай? Так в масштабах страны то же самое. Я не защищаю то что было, но то что сейчас творится..... Приезжайте на РОДИНУ


 Даже если бы я и захотел это сделать, я все равно буду "богатеньким Буратино". Не мажором, не чиновником, но даже моей пенсии будет хватать на обеспеченную жизнь. Так что я не пример.

Что же касается остального, то на любую зарплату можно найти товар по цене - без блата, СВ, базара и колбасных поездов, свобода передвижения есть - не подходит поезд, садись в автобус (если жизнь не дорога - то в маршрутку), а нет денег - так зачем куда-то ехать. Смена места жительства - не надо просить милостыню у государства. Что еще, лекарства - так может вы так мутировали, что они ваши болячки и не берут, а требовать лечиться даром - это даром лечиться. И от рака в наше время умирали не меньше, чем сейчас... просто быстрее.

----------


## OMF

> Разрядим обстановку.
> 
> Группа энтузиастов из Одессы обустраивает музей выдающихся личностей советской эпохи на дне Черного моря, неподалеку от пляжа Ланжерон.
> 
> http://newseek.org/articles/528789


 "В квадрате 6 Вас выбросят из самолета. Внизу получите парашют и рацию" (с)КВН-70. 

Здесь тоже надо выдавать акваланги только при выходе из музея. За деньги.

----------


## VicTur

> а нет денег - так зачем куда-то ехать.


 Предлагаю логически развить сей тезис: «Нет денег — так зачем жить».



> Смена места жительства - не надо просить милостыню у государства.


 Правильно. У нынешнего государства просить ничего не надо — всё равно не дождёшься.



> требовать лечиться даром - это даром лечиться.


 Стыдно повторять бессмысленную фразу, которую когда-то где-то ляпнул какой-то малоинтеллектуальный субъект.

----------


## OMF

> Предлагаю логически развить сей тезис: «Нет денег — так зачем жить».
> 
> Правильно. У нынешнего государства просить ничего не надо — всё равно не дождёшься.
> 
> Стыдно повторять бессмысленную фразу, которую когда-то где-то ляпнул какой-то малоинтеллектуальный субъект.


 Эта фраза бессмысленна только для убежденного коммуниста, который считает, что "все равны" (но он "равнее"). Говорить об интеллекте коммунисту тоже не стоит - он это слово воспринимает только в контексте "гнилой интеллигенции" к которой у него классовая непримиримость.

Вот с чем согласен, так это с первым тезисом. Просто выводы у нас разные. Для меня - "нет денег, заработай", для коммуниста - "нет денег, отними".

----------


## VicTur

> "все равны"


 Это правда.




> (но он "равнее").


 Это ложь.




> Говорить об интеллекте коммунисту тоже не стоит - он это слово воспринимает только в контексте "гнилой интеллигенции" к которой у него классовая непримиримость.


 Чушь. Да простит меня Jorjic — я просто называю вещи своими именами.
Коммунист без интеллекта — страшная вещь. Хуже разве что только антикоммунист без интеллекта.




> Вот с чем согласен, так это с первым тезисом.


 Как сказано в одном хорошем антикапиталистическом фильме: ну и кто из нас большее чудовище после этого?




> Просто выводы у нас разные. Для меня - "нет денег, заработай", для коммуниста - "нет денег, отними".


 Всё с точностью до наоборот.
«Нет денег — заработай» — коммунистический лозунг.
«Нет денег — отними» — типичная психология капиталиста.
Эрго: если вы руководствуетесь первым из этих двух принципов — то вы коммунист. Жму руку, товарищ.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Два голода, отмененный за "ненадобностью" НЭП, исход из страны оставшихся мозгов, паспортная система, три небольшие войны, новый УК со статейкой за колоски и 58-й, и НЕ НАДО ОПУСКАТЬ РАССТРЕЛЫ!!!


 Стесняюсь спросить, а что за 2 голода были в Одессе? 1921 год, помнится, была очень тяжёлая зима. Но там послевоенное время было. Аналогично, зима 1941.

----------


## OMF

> Стесняюсь спросить, а что за 2 голода были в Одессе? 1921 год, помнится, была очень тяжёлая зима. Но там послевоенное время было. Аналогично, зима 1941.


 Я про всю страну. На Украине тоже был вроде как "голодомор" или это происки националистов?

----------


## OMF

> Коммунист без интеллекта — страшная вещь. Хуже разве что только антикоммунист без интеллекта.
> 
> 
> 
> Как сказано в одном хорошем антикапиталистическом фильме: ну и кто из нас большее чудовище после этого?
> 
> 
> Всё с точностью до наоборот.
> «Нет денег — заработай» — коммунистический лозунг.
> ...


 Коммунист без интеллекта - "нормальный" партийный функционер или рядовой, верящий в "мировую революцию", "светлое будущее", "коммунизм к 1980 г." и прочую бессмыслицу.
Коммунист с интеллектом - та еще сволочь, поскольку прекрасно знает как хорошо прожить в обществе "всеобщего равенства"

Насчет лозунгов: Коммунист без интеллекта хочет нормально жить, но ему коммунист с интеллектом говорит "НИЗЗЯ!!!" Есть тарифные ставки, потолок, разнарядки и т.п. Или иди воруй потихоньку. Ну а "грабь награбленное", "всем поровну" и прочая "диктатура пролетериата" (т.е. пьяных селян, "рабочих", деклассированных люпменов и прочих кухарок) - это разве не коммунистические лозунги. У капитализма, по счастью, лозунгов нет, как и нет "ума, чести и совести эпохи"

Но зачем это я говорю фанатику...

----------


## brassl

А можно послушать не фанатику?  :smileflag:  Я соглашусь с Вами. У капитализма нет ни ума, ни чести, ни совести. И это очень жаль. Выкрутиться можно, и мы выкручиваемся,  мне так грех жаловаться, но как говаривал Верещагин  - За Державу обидно. Мне в данном случае за ту которая пришла в мой дом где я родился, а ведет она себя в нем плохая  хозяйка. И я думаю с Вашей стороны не совсем этично рассуждать о жизни в современной Одессе. Вернемся к обсуждению исторической? :smileflag:

----------


## Коннект 002

> Очень красивые слова на 20-м году незалежности. Считайте, если советы пришли в Одессу в 20-х, то плюс 20 лет, это 40-е. Что у нас к 40-м судя по справочникам того времени. Правильно. Заводы, школы, профилактории (опустим расстрелы). А что у нас за 20-лет "векторного развития" (и по справочникам то же )? Хаос? (и тут то же опустим неестественную смертность населения) Выхожу из спора. Лучше фото поразбираю. Пользы больше.


 нынешнее время воровства и набивания карманов бывшей коммунистической элитой и выжившими в разборках 90-х урками в 1000 раз лучше сталинского террора

----------


## Jorjic

> А можно послушать не фанатику?  Я соглашусь с Вами. У капитализма нет ни ума, ни чести, ни совести. И это очень жаль. Выкрутиться можно, и мы выкручиваемся,  мне так грех жаловаться, но как говаривал Верещагин  - За Державу обидно. Мне в данном случае за ту которая пришла в мой дом где я родился, а ведет она себя в нем плохая  хозяйка. И я думаю с Вашей стороны не совсем этично рассуждать о жизни в современной Одессе. Вернемся к обсуждению исторической?


 Да, да, правильно. Опустим лагеря, расстрелы и прочие досадные мелочи и вернемся к фотографиям. Так спокойнее.

----------


## феерический

> 


 Скажите, а что это за дверка в стене колоннады Воронцовского дворца?

----------


## brassl

> Скажите, а что это за дверка в стене колоннады Воронцовского дворца?


 Не знаю пока .
 Это часть из моего московского "улова". Потом отсканерю в хорошем виде и выложу, если будет у кого интерес  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Не знаю пока .
>  Это часть из моего московского "улова". Потом отсканерю в хорошем виде и выложу, если будет у кого интерес


 Конечно интересно...

----------


## brassl

> Конечно интересно...


 Я бы и сейчас отсканерил, я ж не жадный, но сканер полетел, а на новый я пока только зрею морально и материально  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Переулок Жукова, 10 — закрывают забором двухэтажный дом, внутри долбят полы.

----------


## malyutka_e

Из интернет-картинок, и картинок с этого форума Олег Свирин ( http://olsir.info/) слепил даже кино: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=N64kZ4vxauE
Кстати, фото Антонеску на балконе - не Одесса, а Бухарест.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Скажите, а что это за дверка в стене колоннады Воронцовского дворца?


 Помн., что было там какое-то подсобное помещение. Вроде как для дворника - мётлы и пр. хранить...

----------


## VicTur

> Коммунист без интеллекта - "нормальный" партийный функционер или рядовой, верящий в "мировую революцию", "светлое будущее", "коммунизм к 1980 г." и прочую бессмыслицу.
> Коммунист с интеллектом - та еще сволочь, поскольку прекрасно знает как хорошо прожить в обществе "всеобщего равенства"


 Так. Ясно. Спор о терминах.
Коммунист с интеллектом в моей терминологии — это умный человек коммунистических убеждений. Всего лишь.
Сволочь коммунистом быть не может. Если коммунист — сволочь, то он не коммунист.
Если вы в этот термин вкладываете другие понятия — на здоровье. Только не надо ваши представления выдавать за мои.
Вера в светлое будущее не более бессмысленна, чем вера в загробное воздаяние или в пришествие мессии. Для человека вообще нормально верить во что-то хорошее. (Хотя зачем я говорю это цинику...)

Так, с терминами разобрались. Едем дальше.




> Ну а "грабь награбленное", "всем поровну" и прочая "диктатура пролетериата" (т.е. пьяных селян, "рабочих", деклассированных люпменов и прочих кухарок) - это разве не коммунистические лозунги.


 Совершенно верно. Это не коммунистические лозунги. Они не имеют отношения к коммунистической идеологии.
А те, что имеют отношение, — это «Кто не работает, тот не ест», «Человек человеку друг, товарищ и брат», «От каждого по способностям — каждому по труду» и проч. Будете оспаривать эти тезисы?
И простите за нескромный вопрос: с какого перепою вы вбили себе в голову такие бредовые понятия о том, что такое пролетариат? Вы, прежде чем валить в одну кучу первые пришедшие на ум слова, хоть бы материал изучили, выяснили бы разницу, например, между пролетарием и крестьянином или между пролетарием и люмпеном. Пока вы этого не выясните — вы не сможете говорить со мной на равных. Так что — вперёд, в библиотеку! Удачи!

P. S. Просьба. Не могли бы вы ещё ответить на два вопроса:
1) Какой смысл вы вкладываете в понятие «фанатик»?
2) В чём именно вы усматриваете лично мой фанатизм?
Это опять-таки к вопросу о терминах.

----------


## OMF

Я бы тоже мог сказать "вперед в библиотеку", но для таких "талмудистов и начетчиков" существует одна библия - "Манифест...", ну и собрания сочинений, как евангелия - от Ленина, от Сталина, от Брежнева. Как, найдутся в вашей коммунистической когорте 12 "апостолов"? А так ведь все от церкви взяли - и "святую" троицу, и закрытые "конклавы", и инквизицию. Папа (хоть и не римский) тоже всегда имелся...

А если человек к 38 годам все еще коммунист, то он или фанатик, или "коммунист с интеллектом" (по МОЕМУ определению).

На этом, действительно, пора заканчивать, т.к. парламентские выражения подошли к концу - следующая похвальба в адрес коммунистов вызовет адекватную реакцию в стиле любимого вами матроса с плохим чувством направления.

----------


## Antique

> Переулок Жукова, 10 — закрывают забором двухэтажный дом, внутри долбят полы.


 Жалко будет если снесут, и ведь ничто не защитит дом от сноса.

----------


## VicTur

Понятно. От ответов на прямо заданные, но неудобные вопросы мы уклоняемся. Мудро! 




> Я бы тоже мог сказать "вперед в библиотеку", но для таких "талмудистов и начетчиков" существует одна библия - "Манифест...", ну и собрания сочинений, как евангелия - от Ленина, от Сталина, от Брежнева. Как, найдутся в вашей коммунистической когорте 12 "апостолов"? А так ведь все от церкви взяли - и "святую" троицу, и закрытые "конклавы", и инквизицию. Папа (хоть и не римский) тоже всегда имелся...
> 
> А если человек к 38 годам все еще коммунист, то он или фанатик, или "коммунист с интеллектом" (по МОЕМУ определению).


 _(Озираясь.)_ О ком это вы? Понятно, что ко мне это не относится... А-а, понял: это у вас забава такая — персонажей выдумывать, а потом в них верить.




> следующая похвальба в адрес коммунистов


 Для американца, конечно, простительно спутать похвальбу с похвалой. В библиотеку, дружище! Штудировать Ожегова с Ушаковым!




> вызовет адекватную реакцию в стиле любимого вами матроса с плохим чувством направления.


 Не верю! Некий ОМФ, гражданин Северо-Американских Соединённых Штатов, уже как-то поклялся отомстить мне страшной местью: поставить в мою репутацию десять минусиков за один, поставленный мной ему. И что же? Он до сих пор должен мне девять! А я всё жду, жду...

----------


## OMF

Я тебе не друг, тем более не дружище. И не надо путать похвальбу - от слова "ПОХВАЛЯТЬСЯ", и похвалу - от слова "ХВАЛИТЬ". Когда дойдет до хвалы коммунистам ("Слава КПСС", "Хайль в чей-то персональный адрес" и прочий аллаху акбар) стоит уже вызвать санитаров. Или наряд ОМОНа.

----------


## VicTur

> Я тебе не друг, тем более не дружище. И не надо путать похвальбу - от слова "ПОХВАЛЯТЬСЯ", и похвалу - от слова "ХВАЛИТЬ". Когда дойдет до хвалы коммунистам ("Слава КПСС", "Хайль в чей-то персональный адрес" и прочий аллаху акбар) стоит уже вызвать санитаров. Или наряд ОМОНа.


 Да! Я знал! Я давно заметил: когда тебя сажают в лужу, ты начинаешь юлить и делать хорошую мину при плохой игре, хотя все всё понимают. Это ты ещё на примере леонардовской «Тайной вечери» продемонстрировал. Вот и сейчас: свой ляп насчёт похвальбы пытаешься приписать мне.
Эти антикоммунисты... они такие забавные!

(А вот на этой мажорной ноте я, пожалуй, и закончу наш обмен любезностями. Удачи тебе в освоении великого и могучего!)

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Возвратимся к теме Индо-Европейского телеграфа... Хотелось бы узнать об одесском здании телеграфа побольше информации.

Где именно располагалось здание (сохранилось ли оно до наших дней)? На форуме говорили, что оно было на углу Итальянского и Французского бульваров. Также сообщалось, что в здании располагался военкомат Приморского (Кагановического) района. 

Пожалуйста, кто может поделится воспоминаниями?

Это оно? 

http://goo.gl/maps/oZ6aP

Получается, что адрес - Итальянский бульвар, 1.

----------


## Antique

> Это оно? 
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/oZ6aP
> 
> Получается, что адрес - Итальянский бульвар, 1.


 Нет, не оно. Здание на панорамах изначально принадлежало военным.

----------


## Ричар

> Да! Я знал! Я давно заметил: когда тебя сажают в лужу, ты начинаешь юлить и делать хорошую мину при плохой игре, хотя все всё понимают. Это ты ещё на примере леонардовской «Тайной вечери» продемонстрировал. Вот и сейчас: свой ляп насчёт похвальбы пытаешься приписать мне.
> Эти антикоммунисты... они такие забавные!
> 
> (А вот на этой мажорной ноте я, пожалуй, и закончу наш обмен любезностями. Удачи тебе в освоении великого и могучего!)


 Достали комуняки.Без мыла в любую тему влезут.

----------


## Jorjic

> ...Эти антикоммунисты... они такие забавные!


 Да, они действительно очень забавные. Особенно те, которые забавлялись практически.
А теории - они все прекрасны. Но как-то результат пока нулевой (чтобы не сказать - отрицательный).

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Нет, не оно. Здание на панорамах изначально принадлежало военным.


 Так, не оно. Тогда где здание телеграфа? Не сохранилось? Каков был его адрес и где оно находилось? Есть снимки здания?
Интересно, сохранились ли где-то в Одессе телеграфные столбы... или внутри города использовалась общегородская сеть коммуникаций для кабеля телеграфа, а столбы начинались за городом?

----------


## Antique

> Так, не оно. Тогда где здание телеграфа? Не сохранилось? Каков был его адрес и где оно находилось? Есть снимки здания?
> Интересно, сохранились ли где-то в Одессе телеграфные столбы... или внутри города использовалась общегородская сеть коммуникаций для кабеля телеграфа, а столбы начинались за городом?


 Вроде бы из прошлого обсуждения вытекало, что контора Индоевропейского телеграфа располагалась на Пантелеймоновской, 2. Но это не очень ясно обозначено.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Вроде бы из прошлого обсуждения вытекало, что контора Индоевропейского телеграфа располагалась на Пантелеймоновской, 2. Но это не очень ясно обозначено.


 Да? Интересно... Давайте разовьем эту тему здесь. Я так понял что здание находилось на Итальянском бульваре... Но всем свойственно ошибаться.

Я как-то задавал вопрос об истории здания на Пантелеймоновской, 2 и форумчане говорили, что военкомат раньше находился на Итальянском бульваре в бывшем здании Индоевропейского телеграфа. А уже потом переехал в здание по Пантелеймоновской, 2. 
А в здании по Пантелеймоновской, 2 были какие-то мастерские или что-то такое.
Сооружение такого масштаба, как Индоевропейский телеграф не могло ничего не оставить в истории города. 
Вот мне и хотелось бы докопаться до истины - где именно находилось это здание. Помочь тут могут старожилы Одессы.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Да? Интересно... Давайте разовьем эту тему здесь. Я так понял что здание находилось на Итальянском бульваре... Но всем свойственно ошибаться.
> 
> Я как-то задавал вопрос об истории здания на Пантелеймоновской, 2 и форумчане говорили, что военкомат раньше находился на Итальянском бульваре в бывшем здании Индоевропейского телеграфа. А уже потом переехал в здание по Пантелеймоновской, 2. 
> А в здании по Пантелеймоновской, 2 были какие-то мастерские или что-то такое.
> Сооружение такого масштаба, как Индоевропейский телеграф не могло ничего не оставить в истории города. 
> Вот мне и хотелось бы докопаться до истины - где именно находилось это здание. Помочь тут могут старожилы Одессы.


 Советую в Академию связи зайти с этим вопросом. Не помню на какой кафедре, но там есть фрагменты той линии и информация по ней. Возможно, там узнаете.

----------


## BIGBIG

ЛУЧШЕ ПОЧИТАЙТЕ,А ТО ВСЕ КТО ЛУЧШЕ,АРМЯНЕ ИЛИ ГРУЗИНЫ

----------


## malyutka_e

> Возвратимся к теме Индо-Европейского телеграфа... Хотелось бы узнать об одесском здании телеграфа побольше информации.
> 
> Где именно располагалось здание (сохранилось ли оно до наших дней)? На форуме говорили, что оно было на углу Итальянского и Французского бульваров. Также сообщалось, что в здании располагался военкомат Приморского (Кагановического) района. 
> 
> Пожалуйста, кто может поделится воспоминаниями?
> 
> Это оно? 
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/oZ6aP
> ...


 Нет, оно находится напротив ресторана "Александровский" (бывшей дачи Конельского).

----------


## malyutka_e

> Из интернет-картинок, и картинок с этого форума Олег Свирин ( http://olsir.info/) слепил даже кино: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=N64kZ4vxauE
> Кстати, фото Антонеску на балконе - не Одесса, а Бухарест.


 Сегодня получил от Олега Свирина опровержение этой информации. Он пишет:* "Добрый вечер! К данному, примитивному фильму я не имею никакого отношения. Всё что я делаю демонстрирую на своем сайте. А это какая-то очередная политическая секта собрала всё с интернета в кучу (в том числе с логотипом сайта) и пропагандирует свою идеологию. Пожалуйста, прошу дать на форуме опровержение Вашему же сообщению с ссылкой на фильм. С уважением, Олег Сивирин".*
Очень неприятная ситуация. Не понятно только, как они умудрились всунуть эту поделку в его сайт? Какие-то пираты-недоумки.

----------


## OMF

Если кто-то еще возмущается Афиной, Европой, Большой Московской и прочим пусть порадуется, что в Одессе не построили ВОТ ЭТО!!!. Одно слово - WTF!!! И это в "благополучной" Праге!

----------


## malyutka_e

Тут недавно был громкий спор насчет коммунистической идеологии. По-моему в этом вопросе уже давно поставлена точка. А те, кто её исповедают должны регулярно отмечаться в свердловке. Все очень просто, ничего личного. В моей семье и семье моей жены было слишком много горя от этих уродов.

----------


## Пушкин

> Если кто-то еще возмущается Афиной, Европой, Большой Московской и прочим пусть порадуется, что в Одессе не построили ВОТ ЭТО!!!. Одно слово - WTF!!! И это в "благополучной" Праге!


  Это единственное место в Праге (танцующие дома или Джинджер и Фред) куда попала бомба когда американцы устроили никому не нужную бомбежку Дрездена. Просто один пилот в темноте спутал города... А в Дрездене всё восстановили в прежнем виде...

----------


## VicTur

> Тут недавно был громкий спор насчет коммунистической идеологии. По-моему в этом вопросе уже давно поставлена точка. А те, кто её исповедают должны регулярно отмечаться в свердловке. Все очень просто, ничего личного. В моей семье и семье моей жены было слишком много горя от этих уродов.


 Эти уроды не были коммунистами.

----------


## Пушкин

А Такое было? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Эти уроды не были коммунистами.


 Вот тут согласен. Но именно эти уроды и правили страной под аккомпанемент идеологической поддержки искренних коммунистов. Именно то, что такие (или им подобные) уроды почему-то всегда приходят к власти при попытке построить коммунизм и делает теорию мягко говоря утопической.

----------


## Jorjic

> Если кто-то еще возмущается Афиной, Европой, Большой Московской и прочим пусть порадуется, что в Одессе не построили ВОТ ЭТО!!!. Одно слово - WTF!!! И это в "благополучной" Праге!


 Не понимаю связи. И то, и другое отвратительно. Это более отвратительно? Согласен. Но так можно оправдать все, что угодно. Всегда найдется что-то похуже.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Шепотом.*Если кто-то еще возмущается проделками советской власти, пусть порадуется что в СССР не построили северокорейский вариант.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Нет, оно находится напротив ресторана "Александровский" (бывшей дачи Конельского).


 http://goo.gl/maps/cHCnk 

Вот это бывшее здание Индо-Европейского телеграфа? Оно было специально построено для нужд телеграфа? Тут на форуме говорили что это чей-то бывший особняк... Так как быть?

Я также читал в новостях что ето здание будут сносить.

----------


## Black_Shef

Эйфелева башня - то же отвратительна...Забыли ? как об этом писалось в газетах, сразу после того как ее возвели.

----------


## BIGBIG

Подскажите,какие это годы?

----------


## Jorjic

> Подскажите,какие это годы?


 Насколько я знаю, это времена НЭПа - конец 20-х - начало 30-х годов.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Подскажите,какие это годы?


 Ищите здесь: «Коллекция конфетных и шоколадных этикеток».

http://www.kudvic.ru/gallery_120/

----------


## Black_Shef

> Ищите здесь: «Коллекция конфетных и шоколадных этикеток».
> 
> http://www.kudvic.ru/gallery_120/


 секунду до того то же смотрел этот сайт.
Только этот раздел
http://www.kudvic.ru/gallery_107/

----------


## victor.odessa

Определение даты выпуска этикеток кондитерских фабрик. 

http://www.kudvic.ru/opredelenie_daty_vypuska_etiketok_konditerskih_fab  rik/

----------


## SaMoVar



----------


## Melomanka

Пушкин, замечательное фото ( "Бристоль")!   Спасибо! 
Хоть примерно, какой это год?

----------


## Пушкин

> 


 Это открытие памятника,1888 год 6 июня, на фото прекрасно видно как в действительности должен работать фонтан. (есть в архиве чуть в лучшем разрешении) Есть намерение реставрировать  памятник и фонтан в прежнем виде, возможно это произойдёт в следующем году...

----------


## Пушкин

> Пушкин, замечательное фото ( "Бристоль")!   Спасибо! 
> Хоть примерно, какой это год?


  Точно год тяжело сказать))))

----------


## malyutka_e

Испанским архитекторам предстояло вписать свое необычное творение в архитектурный ансамбль улиц, построенных еще в 1862 году. В здании семь этажей, а под зданием расположены два парковочных этажа, попасть на которые можно на лифте. Несмотря на кажущуюся сложность фасада, изломанность его линий никак не отражается на ощущениях тех, кто находится внутри здания. А двойной фасад, сделанный полностью из стекла, позволяют работникам департамента созерцать пейзажи за стеной.

----------


## Antique

Что то на фото не видно старых зданий, наверное только сетка улиц от 1862 года.

----------


## sashiki

> Тут недавно был громкий спор насчет коммунистической идеологии. По-моему в этом вопросе уже давно поставлена точка. А те, кто её исповедают должны регулярно отмечаться в свердловке. Все очень просто, ничего личного. В моей семье и семье моей жены было слишком много горя от этих уродов.


  Идея равенства и братства мне близка, но вот наша реализация...  Это как с законами... Они у нас тоже есть, но не для всех... У нас любая схема жадностью губится...  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Какая жадность...у нас очень добрые люди...гаишникам вместо штрафа в 800 грн.,можно дать сотню...ещё не давно за 100 баксов можно было откосить от армии...не знаю,как сейчас,но лет 5 назад можно было за какой-то пустячок скостить значительную сумму налогов...да это не страна...это какое-то братство...я бы даже сказал -общество равных возможностей.

----------


## Antique

Возвращаясь к книге А. Кадурина - Типы зданий и их символы в архитектуре. Изд-во ФЛП«Фридман», 2013. — 262 с., ил. ISBN 978-966-96181-9-9

Из-за использования данных, которые автор не проверяла в книге было допущено много ошибок относительно датировки зданий, авторства и назначения. Хотя автор на странице 5 пишет, что "различные трактовки по обьектам относительно владельцев, коллективов архитекторов и других данных автор оставляет за границами исследования" но это не правда. Достоверность архивных данных напрямую влияет на определение назначения (типологии) зданий, также период постройки может дать определённое понимание символики элементов.

Таким образом принятие автором на веру трактовок В.А. Пилявского пагубно влияет на качество работы. Также следует заметить, что автор допускает и собственные ошибки, так на странице 10 ошибочно указано здание (и фотография) на Пушкинской, 5, когда должно быть 6. В справочнике Пилявского указан тоже №6.

Честным решением было бы указание исключительно современного адреса.  Всё равно по словам автора прочее не является темой исследования.

Следующей ошибкой является неверное определение типологии зданий. В разделе гостиницы, например присутствуют такие здания как отель Франция, отель Европейский, и т. д. но характерной особенностью гостиниц І-й половины ХІХ века было то, что они размещались в обічніх домах, а не в зданиях специальной постройки. Это же касается гимназии на Дворянской / Новосельского.


Особенно сильное возмущение вызвало использование моих фотографий. Иллюстрации в книге небольшие и я не очень сильно к ним приглядывался, но очень удивился увидев похожие на мои фотографии на странице 195. Открыв у себя аналогичные изображения был очень удивлён, когда обнаружил, что это действительно мои фотографии. Как оказалось, присутствуют они и на других страницах и очевидно взяты на одном из форумов, где я некоторое время их выкладывал. Таким образом автор многократно нарушила авторское право.

Подытоживая, авто сносно разбирается в символике зданий, но не более, что фатально сказалось на качестве публикации. Не стоит изучать отдельные части произведений не изучая сами произведения, этим в последнее время часто грешат и результаты соответственно очень плачевны.

----------


## Screech

1854 год Первый театр

----------


## Screech

1854

----------


## Screech

1858 мелко,но любопытно

----------


## Screech

а вот 1838

----------


## Dramteatr

> Насколько я знаю, это времена НЭПа - конец 20-х - начало 30-х годов.


   дизайн в те годы был  на высоте.

----------


## Коннект 002

> 1854


 а что это за место?

----------


## Antique

> а что это за место?


 Справа стена, которая позже разрослась в Публичную библиотеку и Археологический музей, слева Биржа (Городская дума).

----------


## SaMoVar

> Справа стена, которая позже разрослась в Публичную библиотеку и Археологический музей, слева Биржа (Городская дума).


  А что за стена такая замечательная?  Я даже не знал о её существовании...

----------


## OMF

> Справа стена, которая позже разрослась в Публичную библиотеку и Археологический музей, слева Биржа (Городская дума).


 Это больше похоже на край библиотеки/музея, а стена стоит там, где сейчас клумба и стоянка б.ЧМП. За колоннами - Ланжероновский спуск. Иначе не подходит по масштабу.

----------


## Antique

> А что за стена такая замечательная?  Я даже не знал о её существовании...


 Существовала в І-й половине ХІХ века декоративная ограда ,подобная той, что на Карантине. Когда решили построить библиотеку, то для снижения затрат архитектор Ф.В. Гонсиоровский использовал эту стену в качестве фасадной для здания библиотеки.




> Это больше похоже на край библиотеки/музея, а стена стоит там, где сейчас клумба и стоянка б.ЧМП. За колоннами - Ланжероновский спуск. Иначе не подходит по масштабу.


 Мне так сложно оценить, но если не подходит по масштабу, значит художник в него однозначно не вписался. Но стена точно та, что позднее стала фасадом библиотеки. Слева однозначно Дума, стена тоже достаточно известна.

Вот несколько видов:

----------


## Пушкин

> Существовала в І-й половине ХІХ века декоративная ограда ,подобная той, что на Карантине. Когда решили построить библиотеку, то для снижения затрат архитектор Ф.В. Гонсиоровский использовал эту стену в качестве фасадной для здания библиотеки.


  Это где то подтверждено документально? Потому что по тем гравюрам что я встречал стена и фасад библиотеки - две большие разницы...

----------


## Antique

> Это где то подтверждено документально? Потому что по тем гравюрам что я встречал стена и фасад библиотеки - две большие разницы...


 И в чём же разница?

Публикации были, не сам же это я придумал, но уже не помню где читал. По крайней мере удалось найти упоминание о том, что к стене сделали сначала пристройку, а уже в 1883 году было построено здание музея. Опять же публикации появляются в интернете так же как и исчезают, и сейчас я не могу найти в сети какой-либо более-менее подробной истории строительства библиотеки.

----------


## OMF

Да, с масштабом и ориентацией художник ошибся малость. По гравюре получается, что фасад библиотеки практически параллелен Ланжероновской. На фото же действительно видны заделанные арки этой стены, ставшие фасадом.

----------


## Antique

Всё же есть вероятность, что аркаду снесли в 1880-х. E Пилявского в "Зодчие Одессы" на странице 39 указано, что её в 1842 году использовали в качестве одной из стен музея Общества древностей. В интернете в одной из статей эта переделка тоже упоминается. Это всё что я нашёл.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вложение 6696399


> Всё же есть вероятность, что аркаду снесли в 1880-х. E Пилявского в "Зодчие Одессы" на странице 39 указано, что её в 1842 году использовали в качестве одной из стен музея Общества древностей. В интернете в одной из статей эта переделка тоже упоминается. Это всё что я нашёл.


 Вопрос вам, как знатоку одесской архитектуры. Что это за фасад? Извините за поносный цвет, но все хорошие цвета забрал администратор :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Всё же есть вероятность, что аркаду снесли в 1880-х. E Пилявского в "Зодчие Одессы" на странице 39 указано, что её в 1842 году использовали в качестве одной из стен музея Общества древностей. В интернете в одной из статей эта переделка тоже упоминается. Это всё что я нашёл.


 Надо искать не в интернете, а в *старых источниках*. Например, в библиотеке им. Горького...

----------


## malyutka_e

> А что за стена такая замечательная?  Я даже не знал о её существовании...


 Тыць, грыць, моя радость. Ви что, первый день в Одессе? И это ещё говорит депутат? Ви меня *разочаровываете*

----------


## Пушкин

> Тыць, грыць, моя радость. Ви что, первый день в Одессе? И это ещё говорит депутат? Ви меня *разочаровываете*


  Какой депутат? Вы о чем?

----------


## Пушкин

> И в чём же разница?
> 
> Публикации были, не сам же это я придумал, но уже не помню где читал. По крайней мере удалось найти упоминание о том, что к стене сделали сначала пристройку, а уже в 1883 году было построено здание музея. Опять же публикации появляются в интернете так же как и исчезают, и сейчас я не могу найти в сети какой-либо более-менее подробной истории строительства библиотеки.


 


> Всё же есть вероятность, что аркаду снесли в 1880-х. E Пилявского в "Зодчие Одессы" на странице 39 указано, что её в 1842 году использовали в качестве одной из стен музея Общества древностей. В интернете в одной из статей эта переделка тоже упоминается. Это всё что я нашёл.


  так, давайте разбираться - вот два ваших высказывания с разницей в три минуты... И опять же о временах...))) В 1883 году построено здание билиотеки которое в последствии стало зданием музея Общества древностей - Археологическим музеем, но как вы пишите что  есть вероятность сноса аркады в 1880 году, то есть за три года до постройки здания. Почему же вы ранее утверждали что из аркады построили фасад библиотеки-музея? И ещё один вопрос - причем тут 1842 год? Может я чего то не понимаю?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Какой депутат? Вы о чем?


 Вы что, Самовар?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это где то подтверждено документально? Потому что по тем гравюрам что я встречал стена и фасад библиотеки - две большие разницы...


 Это вам не стиши сочинять. Изучайте матчасть по истории города, пользы будет больше :smileflag:  Тем более, что этой картинке более 150 лет.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 6696399
> Вопрос вам, как знатоку одесской архитектуры. Что это за фасад? Извините за поносный цвет, но все хорошие цвета забрал администратор


 Очень напоминает дворец Шидловского (дворец Моряков на Приморском бульваре). Парадоксально, но я сегодня уже  интересовался этим зданием с точки зрения стиля.




> Надо искать не в интернете, а в *старых источниках*. Например, в библиотеке им. Горького...


 Я понимаю это, лучшие источники, это библиотека и архив.  Просто в интернете можно найти упоминания о слишком очевидных вещах, иногда встречаются достойные публикации, к примеру на сайте Клуба Одесситов. В общем я пытался помочь чем смог.




> но как вы пишите что  есть вероятность сноса аркады в 1880 году


 У меня на мониторе изображено 1880-х, то есть восьмидесятые, а не восьмидесятый.




> Почему же вы ранее утверждали что из аркады построили фасад библиотеки-музея? И ещё один вопрос - причем тут 1842 год? Может я чего то не понимаю?


 В 1842-м году если дата указана верно к стене было пристроено здание музея, не библиотеки. В 1883-м году было сооружено новое здание (то которое мы можем наблюдать) уже для библиотеки, в нём же нашли место и для музея. В связи с этими данными я и начал сомневаться в том, что та самая стена сохранилась до наших дней. Если бы мне удалось найти источник утверждающий, что фасад сегодняшнего здания, это всё та же стена (и если память меня не подводит и публикация таки существует), то было бы проще.

Интересно, что главный фасад всё же очень похож на упомянутую аркаду и располагается на том же самом месте и под тем же углом.

----------


## exse

1918

----------


## SaMoVar

> Тыць, грыць, моя радость. Ви что, первый день в Одессе? И это ещё говорит депутат? Ви меня *разочаровываете*


  Вы меня с кем-то путаете)))
А вот до архивов я всё никак не доберусь. Время...

----------


## Пушкин

> Это вам не стиши сочинять. Изучайте матчасть по истории города, пользы будет больше Тем более, что этой картинке более 150 лет.


  Простите, вы в своём уме? Это же сообщение вы вчера Самовару адресовали на его вопрос об Ааркаде - потом отредактировали поменяв на моё имя... Может пора бросить дурачится, откуда у Вас такая злоба?

----------


## Пушкин

> В 1842-м году если дата указана верно к стене было пристроено здание музея, не библиотеки. В 1883-м году было сооружено новое здание (то которое мы можем наблюдать) уже для библиотеки, в нём же нашли место и для музея. В связи с этими данными я и начал сомневаться в том, что та самая стена сохранилась до наших дней. Если бы мне удалось найти источник утверждающий, что фасад сегодняшнего здания, это всё та же стена (и если память меня не подводит и публикация таки существует), то было бы проще.
> 
> Интересно, что главный фасад всё же очень похож на упомянутую аркаду и располагается на том же самом месте и под тем же углом.


  1. Ланжероновский спуск от Пушкинской до лестницы делился на две части, а ни может ли быть аркада серединой этого деления? Вот как раз exse выставил это фото где видно это деление, если надо могу поставить другое фото, но в лучшем качестве....
 2. Выходит что сначала строили музей древностей, потом библиотеку, ставшую впоследствии музеем древности?

----------


## Antique

> 1. Ланжероновский спуск от Пушкинской до лестницы делился на две части, а ни может ли быть аркада серединой этого деления?


 Это было бы очень неудобным и смысл этого непонятен. К тому же на приведёной мной гравюре аркада уже приспособлена под здание, по-этому понятно, что спуск она не перекрывала.





> 2. Выходит что сначала строили музей древностей, потом библиотеку, ставшую впоследствии музеем древности?


 Да.

----------


## Пушкин

> Это было бы очень неудобным и смысл этого непонятен. К тому же на приведёной мной гравюре аркада уже приспособлена под здание, по-этому понятно, что спуск она не перекрывала.
> 
> 
> Да.


  Спасибо

----------


## malyutka_e

> Очень напоминает дворец Шидловского (дворец Моряков на Приморском бульваре). Парадоксально, но я сегодня уже  интересовался этим зданием с точки зрения стиля.


 Спасибо за помощь. Я тоже склонялся к этому варианту, но сомневался.

----------


## Antique

В интернете встретились фотографии на которых изображена очередная шутовская покраска. На этот раз жертвою маляров стала подстанция на Троицкой / Екатерининской. И куда уж без вульгарной металочереппицы. Если так пойдёт и дальше, то потомки будут иметь представления о первоначальном виде подстанций только по фотографиям. Жалею, что в своё время не успел сфотографировать испорченные павильоны со всех ракурсов, вот уж не думал, что кому-то придёт в голову этот идиотизм с размалеванием и переделкой.

----------


## ebreo

> В интернете встретились фотографии на которых изображена очередная шутовская покраска. На этот раз жертвою маляров стала подстанция на Троицкой / Екатерининской. И куда уж без вульгарной металочереппицы. Если так пойдёт и дальше, то потомки будут иметь представления о первоначальном виде остановок только по фотографиям. Жалею, что в своё время не успел сфотографировать испорченные павильоны со всех ракурсов, вот уж не думал, что кому-то придёт в голову этот идиотизм с размалеванием и переделкой.


  я извеняюсь, шо вторгаюсь в ваши размышления-но причём подстанция к остановке или павильону?

----------


## Antique

> я извеняюсь, шо вторгаюсь в ваши размышления-но причём подстанция к остановке или павильону?


 Зданий подстанций - павильоны. А слово "остановка" случайно затесалась. Просто вспомнились подобные по характеру дикие переделки остановок в торговые точки.




> извеняюсь


 Кстати, это слово пишется через И, а не Е.

----------


## ebreo

> Зданий подстанций - павильоны. А слово "остановка" случайно затесалась. Просто вспомнились подобные по характеру дикие переделки остановок в торговые точки.
> 
> Кстати, это слово пишется через И, а не Е.


  т.е. так лучше , чем так  ? 
или так ?

----------


## Jorjic

> т.е. так лучше , чем так  ? 
> или так ?


 А что, есть сомнения? К чему эта демагогия? Вымыть голову проще, чем отрезать и приставить муляж.

----------


## ebreo

> А что, есть сомнения? К чему эта демагогия? Вымыть голову проще, чем отрезать и приставить муляж.


  нет конечно, однозначно лучше с обшарпанная с обрывками реклам и объявлений

----------


## Antique

> т.е. так лучше


 Вы же должны понимать, что чем ближе вид к аутентичному, тем лучше. Ваши картинки - это несерьёзно и нелогично.

----------


## ebreo

> Вы же должны понимать, что чем ближе вид к аутентичному, тем лучше. Ваши картинки - это несерьёзно и нелогично.


  по бельгийкам соглашусь, но близость вида к аутентичному, как КТП (эта та, которая на Пастера) вызывает вопрос

----------


## SaMoVar

> нет конечно, однозначно лучше с обшарпанная с обрывками реклам и объявлений


 Лучше отреставрированная аутентичная, чем муляж.

----------


## Antique

> по бельгийкам соглашусь, но близость вида к аутентичному, как КТП (эта та, которая на Пастера) вызывает вопрос


 Вообще-то была речь именно про дореволюционные сооружения.

----------


## Jorjic

> нет конечно, однозначно лучше с обшарпанная с обрывками реклам и объявлений


 Вы, извините, придуриваетесь, или не поняли о чем я говорю?

----------


## malyutka_e

Из воспоминаний об Одессе, Штерн Лев Иосифович: http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod.shtml
Почитайте. Автор использует фотографиB с _ODESSASTORY_ :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

ОКАЗЫВАЕТСЯ, БЫЛ ЕЩЕ И ТАКОЙ ПРОЕКТ: http://gnews.ua/cat/material/id/11554.html

----------


## Пушкин

> Из воспоминаний об Одессе, Штерн Лев Иосифович: http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod.shtml
> Почитайте. Автор использует фотографиB с _ODESSASTORY_


  Ну и что? У человека в каждом слове такая щемящая тоска чувствуется...

----------


## Нотэ Лурье

сейчас на площади Толбухина есть McDonald's а вот что там раньше находилосьЁ до него? интересуют все времена в истории от сегодня и  до....
расскажите кто что знает

----------


## Antique

А всё-таки нужно вернутся к подстанциям. У Облэнерго появились деньги, но вкус за деньги не приобретёшь. И с подачи неких персон уникальные технические объекты в скором времени могут все быть визуально уничтожены.

Конечно же малярам-графитчикам и заказчикам сего шабаша невдомёк, что эти здания выполнены во вполне определённом художественном стиле, который является самодостаточным и его не надо "улучшать". Вместо элегантного строения с лаконичными геометрическими узорами замыленный глаз графитчика, простого работяги,______(нужное вставить) видит всего лишь параллелепипед. Также заказчиков и исполнителей навряд ли можно назвать одесситами, они ставят историю не во грош, цинично уничтожая памятники эпохи цветастыми изображениями популярных исторических персонажей и видов. Это было бы смешно, если не было бы так грустно, любой исторический объект представляет тем большую ценность, чем ближе его облик к первоначальному. 

Смысл памятников в том, чтобы нести в себе дух эпохи, её идеалы. Архитектурный памятник в общем случае является частью той среды, которая окружала людей в момент его создания и организаторы и исполнители сего сего действа (раскраски) совершили мощный плевок в сторону ценностей людей начала ХХ века. Облик, которые создавали талантливые творцы был нещадно разрушен современным Поколением бутафории. Сто лет назад они бы стали героями фельетонов, сейчас же перебывают под одобрением себе подобных.

Также необходимо отметить, что устроители совершенно не понимают то, что из всей Украины только в Одессе сохранилось такое количество и разнообразии подстанций. В большинстве городов, где был трамвай не сохранилось ни одной. Тем немение теперь и у нас нашлись люди желающие "разобраться" с культурным наследием. Особенно ценны сооружения в техническом плане, так как при их сооружении использован бетон, что до революции встречалось не часто и тем более не относительно малых архитектурных форм. Собственно одной из ценнейших частей зданий является его бетонная крыша, которую горе ремонтники покрывают металочерепицей, вместо того, чтобы заняться ёё реставрацией, что и соответствовало бы значимости строения. Также нещадно уничтожаются оригинальные двери, которые имеют вполне выраженный дизайн.

В результате наши потомки навряд ли прочувствуют эстетику дореволюционной эпохи и увидят элегантную красоту зданий, так как она будет сокрыта под лубочными иллюстрациями наших современников.

----------


## Screech

Documentary about Leonid Zeiger childhood, on Odessa Dacha in 1968. Filmed by Eduard Zeiger.

----------


## Dramteatr

> сейчас на площади Толбухина есть McDonald's а вот что там раньше находилосьЁ до него? интересуют все времена в истории от сегодня и  до....
> расскажите кто что знает


    лет десять назад - ничего.

----------


## Vitali P

> сейчас на площади Толбухина есть McDonald's а вот что там раньше находилосьЁ до него? интересуют все времена в истории от сегодня и  до....
> расскажите кто что знает


 В советское время на том месте просто деревья перед домом росли а до конца 50х / начала 60х был пустырь. Ничего интересного.

----------


## VicTur

> Я думаю большинство это понимает, вопрос в том,  как остановить сие безумие?


 Я вижу только один путь: устроить социальную революцию, в результате которой краеведы придут к власти, провозгласят Одесскую Краеведческую Республику и репрессируют всех, кто равнодушен к памятникам истории. Только сомневаюсь, что это произойдёт в ближайшее время.

----------


## VicTur

> Эко Вас понесло батенька, любая революция уничтожает не меньше благ чем создает, кажется Гете сказал.


 Да... меня постоянно подводит нелюбовь к смайликам.
На обычном, неёрническом языке эту же мысль можно выразить так: я не вижу, каким образом в наше время разрушение исторического наследия может быть остановлено.

----------


## Antique

> Я вижу только один путь: устроить социальную революцию, в результате которой краеведы придут к власти, провозгласят Одесскую Краеведческую Республику и репрессируют всех, кто равнодушен к памятникам истории. Только сомневаюсь, что это произойдёт в ближайшее время.


 И без краеведов просто при вменяемом правительстве службы работали бы как надо. В Европе бы такие сооружения занесли в список памятников национального достояния, а у нас в списке местного значения только три из них 476-Од, 478-Од, 780-Од. И то, перебывание в этом списке совершенно не помешало испоганить павильон на Малой Арнаутской.

----------


## Wahrheit

> И без краеведов просто при вменяемом правительстве службы работали бы как надо. В Европе бы такие сооружения занесли в список памятников национального достояния, а у нас в списке местного значения только три из них 476-Од, 478-Од, 780-Од. И то, перебывание в этом списке совершенно не помешало испоганить павильон на Малой Арнаутской.


  Зато через века слой за слоем потомки будут снимать слои краски и штукатурки и с упоением восстанавливать эти рисунки. И это уже будет историческим наследием. Нет?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Зато через века слой за слоем потомки будут снимать слои краски и штукатурки и с упоением восстанавливать эти рисунки. И это уже будет историческим наследием. Нет?


  Скорее нет, чем да. Даже не так. Точно - нет!

----------


## Wahrheit

> Вы, в самом деле так думаете?


 Я просто наблюдаю за тем, как растет в цене то, что не может уже удовлетворять то, ради удовлетворения чего оно создавалось. Старые утюги - самый яркий тому пример.
Так вот, при смене *эпохи*, эти самые рисунки будут, как окажется, очень ценными для понимания духа начала 21-го века.
Как теперь мы смотрим на стиль времен НЭПа и даже что-то в нем находим.... А ведь еще 90 лет назад люди, воспитанные в царкую эпоху, наверняка волосы на голове рвали, так отвратителен и чужд был для них гротеск. Нет?

----------


## Пушкин

> Я просто наблюдаю за тем, как растет в цене то, что не может уже удовлетворять то, ради удовлетворения чего оно создавалось. Старые утюги - самый яркий тому пример.
> Так вот, при смене *эпохи*, эти самые рисунки будут, как окажется, очень ценными для понимания духа начала 21-го века.
> Как теперь мы смотрим на стиль времен НЭПа и даже что-то в нем находим.... А ведь еще 90 лет назад люди, воспитанные в царкую эпоху, наверняка волосы на голове рвали, так отвратителен и чужд был для них гротеск. Нет?


  Возможно вы и правы, хотя "если бы, так о бы" . Очень бы хотелось дожить до того дня когда перестанут уничтожать в городе архитектурно-историческую среду. Высотные монстры, застеклённые балконы, кондиционеры, металопластиковые окна, жуткие рекламные вывески и вообще обилие рекламы и т.д. и т.п. ведёт к уничтожению этой самой среды и всей нашей Одессы в целом, а мы пытаемся хоть что то спасти, пусть не всегда получается, но мы пытаемся. Пытаемся не только ради потомков, не только ради того что бы слава об этом благославенном городе и дальше гремела на весь мир, но и ради собственной совести - потому что любим этот город и чувствуем неумолимую тоску по городу нашего детства, юности, по городу в котором легко было жить, в котором весело  было жить...

----------


## Wahrheit

> ... и чувствуем неумолимую тоску по городу нашего детства, юности, по городу в котором легко было жить, в котором весело  было жить...


  Вот и я чувствую ностальгию, когда прохожу мимо той дорожки, по которой я бегал в детстве... Но теперь той дорожки нету, на ее месте магазин. И только моя память может снова нарисовать ту картину, которая была не столь давно. И тогда я чувствую, что этот магазин отнял у меня часть моей жизни, но это субъективно... Магазин не виноват. Просто он тут появился, а я тут когда-то бегал. Со временем мы врослеем, стареем, а Мир меняется - это объективно. Так вот и получается, что человечество не приемлет изменений на подсознательном уровне, т.к. с уходом старого уклада, уходит то, что раньше было комфортной средой обитания.
И через 30-50 лет попробуй сними все рекламные вывески... Как уныло и тоскливо станет нашим потомкам. Серая масса домов будет давить на них своим однообразием.... А все потому, что их комфортная среда уже тут - в современном нам городе. Для примера представьте себе центр Нью-Йорка без рекламы (все ведь помнят хотя бы по кино как якро горят там рекламные щиты вечером) - ощущение чего-то недоброго, будто бы люди ушли.... Кстати, это используется в апокалиптичных фильмах.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот и я чувствую ностальгию, когда прохожу мимо той дорожки, по которой я бегал в детстве... Но теперь той дорожки нету, на ее месте магазин. И только моя память может снова нарисовать ту картину, которая была не столь давно. И тогда я чувствую, что этот магазин отнял у меня часть моей жизни, но это субъективно... Магазин не виноват. Просто он тут появился, а я тут когда-то бегал. Со временем мы врослеем, стареем, а Мир меняется - это объективно. Так вот и получается, что человечество не приемлет изменений на подсознательном уровне, т.к. с уходом старого уклада, уходит то, что раньше было комфортной средой обитания.
> И через 30-50 лет попробуй сними все рекламные вывески... Как уныло и тоскливо станет нашим потомкам. Серая масса домов будет давить на них своим однообразием.... А все потому, что их комфортная среда уже тут - в современном нам городе. Для примера представьте себе центр Нью-Йорка без рекламы (все ведь помнят хотя бы по кино как якро горят там рекламные щиты вечером) - ощущение чего-то недоброго, будто бы люди ушли.... Кстати, это используется в апокалиптичных фильмах.


  А вот тут с вами не согласен, наш город относительно молодой, но у нас работали замечательные архитекторы и мастера которые оставили нам не просто памятники архитектуры, а произведения искусства. есть районы развития, Черёмушки, Таирова, Поскот - смотрите какая тенденция наблюдается, многие брендовые магазины уходят из центра в торговые центры, а в городе на их месте всё больше кафе и ресторанов и это со временем тоже переформатируется, как только из центра города уберут офисы, а в основном различные органы власти и т.д., но город уже в прежний вид не вернётся никогда (так не хотелось мне произносить это слово) и это надо понимать к сожалению...

----------


## SaMoVar

Старинную архитектуру можно увидеть мгновенно. Идёшь по улице - бац! Оно - старинный особняк. Никогда не ошибёшься.

----------


## malyutka_e

> а мы пытаемся хоть что то спасти, пусть не всегда получается, но мы пытаемся. Пытаемся не только ради потомков, не только ради того что бы слава об этом благославенном городе и дальше гремела на весь мир, но и ради собственной совести - потому что любим этот город и чувствуем неумолимую тоску по городу нашего детства, юности, по городу в котором легко было жить, в котором весело  было жить...


  Это все красивые, но *пустые* слова которые никто снаружи, в реальной жизни, не слышит. К сожалению наш форум - виртуальный онанизм. Тут можно (без такого же успеха) спасать хоть весь мир. И все об этом знают, но поговорить хочется. Поэтому так и живем.

----------


## Jorjic

> И через 30-50 лет попробуй сними все рекламные вывески... Как уныло и тоскливо станет нашим потомкам. Серая масса домов будет давить на них своим однообразием...


 Это где ж вы в старом городе видели серую массу домов? В спальных районах - да. Там реклама, скорее всего, должна создавать какую-то видимость разнообразия, расцвечивания пейзажа. А в старом городе реклама должна быть умной, должна подчеркивать своеобразие архитектурных решений.

----------


## OMF

Дело в том, что т.н. "архитектурно-историческую среду" уничтожают во всем мире и во все времена. Это называется "ПРОГРЕСС". Это может происходить грамотно, как в Париже, или не очень, как в Лондоне или той же Праге, не говоря уже об Испании. Но это неизбежно, потому что иначе мы все должны были бы до сих пор жить в пещерах для сохранения "аутентичности".

----------


## Пушкин

> К сожалению наш форум - виртуальный онанизм.


  Если судить только по вашим постам - абсолютно согласен...



> Это все красивые, но пустые слова которые никто снаружи, в реальной жизни, не слышит.


  А вы не слышали как мы остановили строительство рядом с Домом-стеной или остановили принятие ген.плана и создали согласительную комиссию? Если вы сидите перед монитором и занимаетесь тем что описали выше - это ваши личные проблемы...

----------


## Пушкин

> Дело в том, что т.н. "архитектурно-историческую среду" уничтожают во всем мире и во все времена. Это называется "ПРОГРЕСС". Это может происходить грамотно, как в Париже, или не очень, как в Лондоне или той же Праге, не говоря уже об Испании. Но это неизбежно, потому что иначе мы все должны были бы до сих пор жить в пещерах для сохранения "аутентичности".


  А может быть как в Риме или  Иерусалиме (в старом городе) где считается за нонсенс строительство не аутентичных зданий. Кстати в этих городах я так же не видел кондиционеров на фасадах или металопластиковых окон..

----------


## OMF

Я не возражаю, что и кондиционеры, и остекление балконов и прочие несоответствия первоначальному облику не имеют права на существование. Но вот строительство "с нуля" зданий не создающих диссонанс своим ВНЕШНИМ ВИДОМ (как тот же собор или дом на Нежинской за Тарпановским, дом на Сабанском/Маразлиевской и другие примеры) ничего плохого не представляет. Даже надстройки, если они не выбиваются из архитектурного ансамбля. Именно поэтому у меня вызвали такую резкую отрицательную реакцию здания в Праге и в Испании, фото которых приводились недавно, а вот та же Афина особо не отторгаема, особенно в сочетании с Гипроградом и домами по Колодезному пер. Даже дом рядом с Оперным, несмотря на его старинность, портит ансамбль Театральной пл. Я уже не говорю про Дерибасовскую, которая за 200 лет превратилась в беспорядочное нагромождение разновысоких домов всех возможных и невозможных стилей и всей шкалы художественной ценности. Добавим сюда 117-ю школу, здание ОЦНТИ, здание УВД и, конечно, моего "любимца" - арабско-террористический центр.

Но опять же, возвращаясь к первоначальному тезису - я за постройку на месте разваливающихся и развалившихся домов их точных (или максимально приближенных) копий, но никак не попытки залатать носок, от которого осталась только резинка и две нитки.

----------


## Antique

> А вот тут с вами не согласен, наш город относительно молодой, но у нас работали замечательные архитекторы и мастера которые оставили нам не просто памятники архитектуры, а произведения искусства.


 Я тут с вами не согласен по двум положениям. 
Молодость города доволдьно относительное понятие. Застройка Одессы занимает второе место в Украине по старости. Перввое знанимает львов имеющий ренесансное ядро. Есть конечно другие города, которые имеют гораздо большие здания, чем в Одессе, но они представлены единичными зданиями в основном в виде замков и храмов. Таким образом застройка Одессы является одной из самых старейших и одновременно одной из самых крупных.

По воторой позиции - архитектура даже 1930-х годов ещё была искусством и по этому под памятниками архитектуры само собой подразумеваются произведения искусства. Увы, похоже, что стоимость зданий не учитывает их художественные качества.




> Зато через века слой за слоем потомки будут снимать слои краски и штукатурки и с упоением восстанавливать эти рисунки. И это уже будет историческим наследием. Нет?


 Нет, никогда.

----------


## Jorjic

> Но опять же, возвращаясь к первоначальному тезису - я за постройку на месте разваливающихся и развалившихся домов их точных (или максимально приближенных) копий, но никак не попытки залатать носок, от которого осталась только резинка и две нитки.


 Я тоже возвращаюсь и я тоже за. При одном условии - разваливание (сгорание) не организуется вызывающе искусственно. А как-то так странно складывается, что в большинстве случаев так и происходит.

----------


## Antique

> Я просто наблюдаю за тем, как растет в цене то, что не может уже удовлетворять то, ради удовлетворения чего оно создавалось. Старые утюги - самый яркий тому пример.
> Так вот, при смене *эпохи*, эти самые рисунки будут, как окажется, очень ценными для понимания духа начала 21-го века.


 Конечно всё старое со временем приобретает ценность, только зависимость цены от времени нелинейная. Это живопись ничего не стоит сегодня, это даже не искусство. Сколько лет должно пройти, чтобы она представляла какую-то ценность, 100, 200, 300, 1000? На этот вопрос не может ответить никто и не совсем понятно, почему вас так это интересует, когда сохранение подстанций в подобающем виде уже имеет большое значение, а сами объекты, как памятники эпохи модерна имеют просто громадную ценность. Надеюсь вы понимаете, что их ценность действительно высока?




> Как теперь мы смотрим на стиль времен НЭПа и даже что-то в нем находим.... А ведь еще 90 лет назад люди, воспитанные в царкую эпоху, наверняка волосы на голове рвали, так отвратителен и чужд был для них гротеск. Нет?


 А причём тут гротеск? Какой гротеск?

----------


## Пушкин

> Я тут с вами не согласен по двум положениям. 
> Молодость города доволдьно относительное понятие. Застройка Одессы занимает второе место в Украине по старости. Перввое знанимает львов имеющий ренесансное ядро. Есть конечно другие города, которые имеют гораздо большие здания, чем в Одессе, но они представлены единичными зданиями в основном в виде замков и храмов. Таким образом застройка Одессы является одной из самых старейших и одновременно одной из самых крупных.
> 
> По воторой позиции - архитектура даже 1930-х годов ещё была искусством и по этому под памятниками архитектуры само собой подразумеваются произведения искусства. Увы, похоже, что стоимость зданий не учитывает их художественные качества.


  Простите,  но не вижу вашего не согласия... Одесса тем и уникальна что после войны ей вернули до военный облик и тем самым сохранили город и его ауру... И если честно, меня мало интересуют другие города и как там... Меня интересует моя (наша) Одесса, причем не только архитектура, но и история, литература, а главное люди... Всё остальное - это холоймес...

----------


## Antique

> Простите,  но не вижу вашего не согласия... Одесса тем и уникальна что после войны ей вернули до военный облик и тем самым сохранили город и его ауру...


 Да, многие здания были восстановлены буквально из руин.

----------


## OMF

> Да, многие здания были восстановлены буквально из руин.


 Здания, которые стоило восстанавливать, и восстановили. К сожалению, здания, которые или не стоило восстанавливать, или стоило бы на их месте построить что-то другое, остались нетронутыми. А на месте совсем-совсем разрушенных появились дома на Дерибасовской/Гаванной, братиславы и прочая, и прочая, и прочая...

----------


## Antique

> или стоило бы на их месте построить что-то другое


 В Одессе это было очень неявно выражено, но вообще Советский союз не останавливался ни перед чем, когда хотел на месте исторических зданий возвести что-то своё. И это "стоило" было только в понимании функционеров КПСС. Послевоенные разрушения были удобный предлогом для реализации таких планов. Совершенно циничная власть.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот обнаружил у себя в залежах любопытный документ, свидетельство известного события:

----------


## Jorjic

Вот еще интересные штуки нашел. Видимо, попытка соединить почтовую марку с рекламой.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Высотные монстры, застеклённые балконы, кондиционеры, металопластиковые окна, жуткие рекламные вывески и вообще обилие рекламы и т.д. и т.п. ведёт к уничтожению этой самой среды и всей нашей Одессы в целом, а мы пытаемся хоть что то спасти, пусть не всегда получается, но мы пытаемся. Пытаемся не только ради потомков, не только ради того что бы слава об этом благославенном городе и дальше гремела на весь мир, но и ради собственной совести - потому что любим этот город и чувствуем неумолимую тоску по городу нашего детства, юности, по городу в котором легко было жить, в котором весело  было жить...


 Так Одессе еще повезло... Вот, например, от старого города в Сингапуре вообще мало что осталось... Пару мостов, сохраненные дома известных коммерсантов, и т.д. А центральная площадь изненилась настолько, что практически ничего не напоминает о былом. Все познается в сравнении.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот обнаружил у себя в залежах любопытный документ, свидетельство известного события:...


 Для тех, кто в теме (в танке).
Насколько я помню, этот документ оформлен "слева". В начале этой блокады обсервацию проходили на рейде на судах загранплавания. Мне "мощности" не хватило. Досталась всего лишь "левая" справка.

----------


## OMF

> А вы не задумывались почему в Пизе не выравняют башню, а всеми средствами поддерживают в том же наклонном виде, или почему не отстроят Колизей в Риме?  Со временем конечно все поменяется но история меняться не должна, старые здания нужно реставрировать, а новые дома можно строить создавая новые районы, по моему должно быть как то так.


 Пример явно не корректный, т.к. это не действующие здания, а памятники. На пирамидах тоже никто не восстанавливает покрытие и нос к сфинксу не приделывают, но к восстановлению дома Руссова это не имеет отношения.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вот еще интересные штуки нашел. Видимо, попытка соединить почтовую марку с рекламой.


 Похоже на профсоюзные взносы. Или почтовые марки с рекламой таки...

----------


## Antique

Качество полиграфии очень печальное.

----------


## OMF

Прочитай внимательно предыдущие 500 страниц. Суть в том, что отдельные лица требуют "реставрации", несмотря на то, что материалы из которых построен дом, давно перешагнули за порог старости. Я же выступаю за постройку точной(!) копии, но из более долговечных материалов.

Если бы речь шла о просто отдельно стоящем памятнике, как Колизей или Пизанская башня, но мне было бы все равно, но поскольку это не гробница и не мавзолей, то нужно сделать так, чтобы и красота осталась, и людям стало возможно жить. Кстати при постройке копии вполне элементарно устроить центральную систему кондиционирования/воздушного отопления и не уродовать здание коробками кондиционеров, что при "реставрации", естественно, сделать не получится.

----------


## Antique

> Кстати при постройке копии вполне элементарно устроить центральную систему кондиционирования/воздушного отопления и не уродовать здание коробками кондиционеров, что при "реставрации", естественно, сделать не получится.


 Не получится ли? В Европе как-то могут, кондиционеры на фасадах встречаются на каждом сотом или тысячном здании, а центральная система кондиционирования в последние годы появилась даже в хрущёвках стран пребывавших под советской оккупацией.

----------


## Буджак

Это все, конечно, замечательно, из серии "лучше быть здоровым и богатым"... Но! Можно ли привести хотя бы один пример, где была бы построена копия памятника архитектуры? Честно, не видел... В Англии стоят новоделы в стиле окружающих старых зданий. Но видно, что это новодел, что это именно в стиле, уж никак не копия. И это зло не столь большой руки... Но кто поверит, что можно у нас в городе построить точную копию дома Руссова??? Ведь это весьма сложно и дорого. Конечно, можно использовать современные материалы, типа лепнину из дешевого пластика, но я даже в это не верю.

----------


## OMF

> Это все, конечно, замечательно, из серии "лучше быть здоровым и богатым"... Но! Можно ли привести хотя бы один пример, где была бы построена копия памятника архитектуры? Честно, не видел... В Англии стоят новоделы в стиле окружающих старых зданий. Но видно, что это новодел, что это именно в стиле, уж никак не копия. И это зло не столь большой руки... Но кто поверит, что можно у нас в городе построить точную копию дома Руссова??? Ведь это весьма сложно и дорого. Конечно, можно использовать современные материалы, типа лепнину из дешевого пластика, но я даже в это не верю.


 Даже Большая Московская - это уже из серии "как надо, но не совсем". Я имею в виду надстройку, хотя, если честно, то не имею лично никакого мнения, поскольку свими глазами не видел, а фотографии отражают только личность фотографа ("Клуб на улице Нагорной..." и т.д. (С)ВВВ). Но в целом и декор сохранен и существо здания не пострадало. Это все же не "Европа".

----------


## OMF

> Не получится ли? В Европе как-то могут, кондиционеры на фасадах встречаются на каждом сотом или тысячном здании, а центральная система кондиционирования в последние годы появилась даже в хрущёвках стран пребывавших под советской оккупацией.


 Не получится потому, что для центральной системы нужно полностью переустраивать стены и перекрытия, делать фальш-потолки и пр. При сохранении "аутентичности" этот номер не пройдет, а пытыться сохранить только фасад - это все равно, что к старой ширинке пришить новые брюки.

----------


## BIGBIG

Отлично сказано!Полностью согласен


> Не получится потому, что для центральной системы нужно полностью переустраивать стены и перекрытия, делать фальш-потолки и пр. При сохранении "аутентичности" этот номер не пройдет, а пытыться сохранить только фасад - это все равно, что к старой ширинке пришить новые брюки.

----------


## Antique

> Не получится потому, что для центральной системы нужно полностью переустраивать стены и перекрытия, делать фальш-потолки и пр. При сохранении "аутентичности" этот номер не пройдет, а пытыться сохранить только фасад - это все равно, что к старой ширинке пришить новые брюки.


 Я всё же сомневаюсь в том что не получится. Нужно для начала изучить методы реконструкций зданий Европе.

Едиственная проблема это деньги, при их наличии решается и проблема сохранения аутентичности и проблема комфорта.

----------


## Коннект 002

центральный кондиционер -дорогое и нереальное удовольствие. 
Если это 1 кондиционер на группу квартир, то неясно кто в какой пропорции будет оплачивать работу кондиционера
Если это группа канальных кондиционеров отдельно на каждую квартиру, установленных на крыше или на дворовой стене дома ,то дешевле то же самое проделать со сплит- системами. Их можно установить на каждом этаже во дворе и протянуть 2 медные трубки в каждую квартиру

----------


## OMF

Ну, начнем с того, что даже просто идея об установке центрального кондиционирования полностью противоречит требованию "аутентичности". А отсюда уже возникают вопросы в необходимости "реставрации" (полной аутентичности) или "реконструкции" (сохранение внешнего вида в новых условиях), и если реконструкции, то надо считать деньги, выяснять степень износа и процент утилизации исходных материалов.

Напомню еще раз, что именно Вы, уважаемый, требуете именно полной *реставрации* с сохранением материалов оригинала. Насчет же европейских реконструкций, то у меня есть вполне обоснованные соображения, что дома там строились не из одесского ракушечника с камышовыми перекрытиями, а из чего-то более долговечного, что и позволяет проводить реконструкцию с более высоким процентом первоначального материала.

----------


## Коннект 002

да кто это будет тратить огромные средства на полную реконструкцию обветшалых зданий  с отсутствующим фундаментом (согласно современному ДБНу) и ракушняковыми стенами с прочностью в районе цоколя чуть крепче песка? Это фантастика. Такое можно проделать с Оперным и зданиями его уровня, это исключения из правил.
 В лучшем случае дом (памятник архитектуры) имеет смысл реконструировать без увеличения этажности, хуже- с надстройкой.

Тут хвалёный самим собою народный мэр и известный хозяйственник 10 фасадов в год не может восстановить, а если бы взялся за дом целиком, то по 1 дому в год выходило

----------


## OMF

> центральный кондиционер -дорогое и нереальное удовольствие. 
> Если это 1 кондиционер на группу квартир, то неясно кто в какой пропорции будет оплачивать работу кондиционера
> Если это группа канальных кондиционеров отдельно на каждую квартиру, установленных на крыше или на дворовой стене дома ,то дешевле то же самое проделать со сплит- системами. Их можно установить на каждом этаже во дворе и протянуть 2 медные трубки в каждую квартиру


 А как это делается в любом новом многоквартирном элитном доме? Наверное, делится поровну на всех. Это же будет все же не общежитие бомжатников или любителей халявы... Те, кто там будет жить, даже не заметят этой статьи расходов, как не замечают ее живущие на просп. Шевченко, Сабанском пер., Аркадии и пр.

----------


## OMF

> да кто это будет тратить огромные средства на полную реконструкцию обветшалых зданий  с отсутствующим фундаментом (согласно современному ДБНу) и ракушняковыми стенами с прочностью в районе цоколя чуть крепче песка? Это фантастика. Такое можно проделать с Оперным и зданиями его уровня, это исключения из правил.
>  В лучшем случае дом (памятник архитектуры) имеет смысл реконструировать без увеличения этажности, хуже- с надстройкой


 Я о том же говорю, что нужно строить *новый* дом с сохранением внешнего вида старого.

----------


## Коннект 002

> А как это делается в любом новом многоквартирном элитном доме? Наверное, делится поровну на всех. Это же будет все же не общежитие бомжатников или любителей халявы... Те, кто там будет жить, даже не заметят этой статьи расходов, как не замечают ее живущие на просп. Шевченко, Сабанском пер., Аркадии и пр.


  Вы увлеклись фантазиями на тему кондиционирования. Ни в одном многоэтажном одесском доме центрального кондиционера нет.
 К тому же там проживает другой контингент , посостоятельней бабушек из Центра

----------


## Коннект 002

> Я о том же говорю, что нужно строить *новый* дом с сохранением внешнего вида старого.


 это хороший вариант, только кто за это заплатит? Пока что частные инвесторы соглашаются на реконструкцию *с повышением этажности*.

----------


## Antique

> А как это делается в любом новом многоквартирном элитном доме? Наверное, делится поровну на всех. Это же будет все же не общежитие бомжатников или любителей халявы... Те, кто там будет жить, даже не заметят этой статьи расходов, как не замечают ее живущие на просп. Шевченко, Сабанском пер., Аркадии и пр.


 Я вообще не понимаю какой смысл его использовать как жилое. Здание можно приравнять к дворцу. В итоге в нём лучше устроить музей или разместить какое-нибудь учреждение. Продавать это здание было большой ошибкой.

----------


## OMF

> Я вообще не понимаю какой смысл его использовать как жилое. Здание можно приравнять к дворцу. В итоге в нём лучше устроить музей или разместить какое-нибудь учреждение. Продавать это здание было большой ошибкой.


 Какой музей??? Здание строилось как жилое, перестройка его в музей (чего? Украины??? перестройки???) уничтожила бы всякую "аутентичность". Учреждение? Не Геркулес же??? Тогда от него даже рожек с копытцами не осталось бы...

----------


## OMF

> это хороший вариант, только кто за это заплатит? Пока что частные инвесторы соглашаются на реконструкцию *с повышением этажности*.


 Ну и хрен с ней с этажностью, если только во дворе, чтобы с Соборки не было видно...

----------


## OMF

> Вы увлеклись фантазиями на тему кондиционирования. Ни в одном многоэтажном одесском доме центрального кондиционера нет.
>  К тому же там проживает другой контингент , посостоятельней бабушек из Центра


 Именно об этом я и говорю. Контингенту, который купит квартиру в этом доме, совершенно по карману оплатить кондиционер, который просто включается в стоимость квартиры. А вот если этого не сделать, то *обязательно* найдется "умник", изуродующий фасад.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну и хрен с ней с этажностью, если только во дворе, чтобы с Соборки не было видно...


  Просто чушь - жертвовать этажностью в угоду чей то выгоды... Здание можно и нужно использовать под гостиницу или жилой дом, кондиционеры могут быть и индивидуальными и висеть со стороны двора, а не на фасаде...

----------


## Antique

> Какой музей??? Здание строилось как жилое, перестройка его в музей (чего? Украины??? перестройки???) уничтожила бы всякую "аутентичность". Учреждение? Не Геркулес же??? Тогда от него даже рожек с копытцами не осталось бы...


 Понимаете, дворцы тоже строились как жилые, но в них не живут. Вы ведь не возмущаетесь, что дворец Бржозовского и Сан-Донато не используют по их прямому назначению.  Нужно исходить из потребностей сегодняшнего времени. Этот дом слишком роскошен, чтобы использовать его в качестве жилья. Не беспокойтесь так за аутентичность, вы всё время представляете, что обязательно нужно что-то рушить. Хотя да, в СССР в своё время была тенденция: как только в здание вселялось какое-либо учреждение, то после ремонтов исчезало всё убранство под чистую...но сколько можно жить этими временами?

----------


## Antique

> *обязательно* найдется "умник", изуродующий фасад.


  Ну так в нашей феодальной стране по-другому и не бывает. Например во Франции это был бы нонсенс: http://goo.gl/maps/ncHbR

----------


## bq

"Австрийский пляж" есть ли, старые фото этого пляжа?
Поиском не нашел. Может кто знает ссылку....
Сейчас часто плаваю на это пляж. 
Точнее, предположительно на то место, где он был.
Место. должен вам сказать, магическое...

_"Карантинную гавань защищала от моря высокая стена из бетонных плит. Стена эта переходила в рейдовый мол.
Сильные зимние штормы пробили в этой стене широкую брешь и намыли под стеной со стороны моря небольшой песчаный пляж. Первыми начали пользоваться этим пляжем во время интервенции австрийские солдаты. Поэтому этот очень уютный, теплый и пустынный пляж и получил название "Австрийского"."

"На Австрийском пляже среди немногих его завсегдатаев я встречал Илью Ильфа (тогда у него не было псевдонима, и все звали его Илюша Файнзильберг). Мне нравилось его спокойное и грустное лицо. Всегда казалось, что какие-то полусны-полурассказы владеют им и потому он часто засыпает на пляже и его приходится будить на закате."_

Константин Паустовский
Книга о жизни. Время больших ожиданий. Австрийский пляж

----------


## Jorjic

> Думается мне что никто и не собирается восстанавливать  дом Руссова, и думается что эта же участь ждет и дом Либмана, да и не только, похоже на чей-то зловещий план.


 И я даже догадываюсь чей.

----------


## Скрытик

> И я даже догадываюсь чей.


 Вряд ли. Тарпан это верхушка айсберга, за ним стоят серьезные силы в Киеве. Он скорее пешка и решения не принимает...

----------


## Jorjic

> "Австрийский пляж" есть ли, старые фото этого пляжа?
> Поиском не нашел. Может кто знает ссылку....
> Сейчас часто плаваю на это пляж. 
> Точнее, предположительно на то место, где он был.
> Место. должен вам сказать, магическое...


 Не совсем представляю, как сейчас можно плавать на этот пляж. Там уже такое наворочено.
Вот такое есть фото в архиве Одессастори.
Здесь короткие воспоминания моего отца об австрийском пляже примерно начала 30-х годов.
А про магическое можно подробнее?

----------


## [email protected]

> Думается мне что никто и не собирается восстанавливать  дом Руссова, и думается что эта же участь ждет и дом Либмана, да и не только, похоже на чей-то зловещий план.


 Не могут бедняжки... вынужденные меры у них, недобросовестные арендаторы, денежек нет опять таки.. откуда им взяться.. 
И нафига Одессе нужно это управление охраны объектов культурного наследия?



> Отдавать исторические здания в аренду частным предпринимателям - вынужденная мера, говорят в городском управлении по охране памятников. 70 процентов построек в центре Одессы сегодня в аварийном состоянии. По условиям аренды бизнесмены должны укреплять стены и ремонтировать фасады.
> 
> "Но функционально они могут использовать здание так, как это коммерчески будет выгодно новому собственнику", - сообщила начальник управления охраны объектов культурного наследия Одесской областной администарции Наталья Штербуль.
> 
> Проследить за тем, чтобы предприниматели добросовестно выполняли взятые на себя обязательства, удается не всегда. Кто из арендаторов действительно проводит реконструкцию, а кто нет, видно каждому прохожему. Но наказать обманщика практически невозможно. Чтобы отобрать у недобросовестного предпринимателя доверенное ему здание, нужно компенсировать все его затраты и вложения, а для государственных структур - это, как правило, неподъемные суммы.
> 
> Реставрация знаменитого дома Руссова формально продолжается уже 8 лет. За это время не улучшился ни внешний вид памятника архитектуры, ни его техническое состояние...


 http://www.1tv.ru/news/other/220957

----------


## Jorjic

> Проследить за тем, чтобы предприниматели добросовестно выполняли взятые на себя обязательства, удается не всегда.


 Отлично сказано! Особенно, если учесть, что сказано управлением охраны объектов культурного наследия. Другими словами - мы охраняем, но не всегда. Только когда получается. И ведь говорится на полном серьезе!..

----------


## Wahrheit

> Отлично сказано! Особенно, если учесть, что сказано управлением охраны объектов культурного наследия. Другими словами - мы охраняем, но не всегда. Только когда получается. И ведь говорится на полном серьезе!..


 Но никто даже не подумал о коррупции  :smileflag: 
Все "управления" в Украине носят сугубо коммерческий характер. Даже отделения милиции - филиалы МВД.

----------


## Screech



----------


## Jorjic

> Но никто даже не подумал о коррупции 
> Все "управления" в Украине носят сугубо коммерческий характер. Даже отделения милиции - филиалы МВД.


 И мысли такой не было. Коррупция? На Украине? Но это же невозможно. Мы же незалежные, самостоятельные, и вообще...

----------


## Jorjic

> 


 Ссылочку бы неплохо давать. Насколько я помню, это уже публиковалось не так уж и давно, причем нашим же форумчанином.

----------


## Буджак

> Даже Большая Московская - это уже из серии "как надо, но не совсем". Я имею в виду надстройку, хотя, если честно, то не имею лично никакого мнения, поскольку свими глазами не видел, а фотографии отражают только личность фотографа ("Клуб на улице Нагорной..." и т.д. (С)ВВВ). Но в целом и декор сохранен и существо здания не пострадало. Это все же не "Европа".


 Вот видите... Не "Европа". Но "не "Европа"" еще не значит "дом Руссова".

----------


## SaMoVar

> Отлично сказано! Особенно, если учесть, что сказано управлением охраны объектов культурного наследия. Другими словами - мы охраняем, но не всегда. Только когда получается. И ведь говорится на полном серьезе!..


  Спрашивается, зачем содержать чиновников, которые не могут работать?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> "Австрийский пляж" есть ли, старые фото этого пляжа?
> Поиском не нашел. Может кто знает ссылку....
> Сейчас часто плаваю на это пляж. 
> Точнее, предположительно на то место, где он был.
> Место. должен вам сказать, магическое...
> 
>  [/SIZE]


  А на чём Вы "плаваете"? Знаю, что это место накрыли бетоном, расширяя мол...

----------


## VicTur

> "Клуб на улице Нагорной..." и т.д. (С)ВВВ


 Может быть, всё-таки (C)ВСВ?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> А на чём Вы "плаваете"? Знаю, что это место накрыли бетоном, расширяя мол...


 
Австрийский пляж уже обсуждался в этой теме. Я просил старожилов поделиться воспоминаниями о пляже. Воспользуйтесь поиском по теме, там много интересной информации об Австрийском пляже... 
К сожалению, этого места больше не существует. Если посмотреть старые аэрофотоснимки Карантинного мола и сопоставить их с новыми, то можно увидеть что мол раширили и на месте Австрийского пляжа сейчас порт. 
Здесь на форуме, кто-то публиковал воспоминания о посещении Австрийского пляжа во время прогулки на яхте. Отличный небольшой очерк...
Спасибо.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> По поводу Австрийского пляжа из *моих* воспоминаний:
> 
> В начале лета 1968 г. ко дню открытия Морвокзала из яхт-клуба, который к этому времени уже перевели с Пересыпи в Отраду, выделили несколько яхт для создания "фона" при телесъемках.
> Среди лодок, кажется, были "Драконы", пара "Звездников", "Финны", "Голландец" и наша "М"-ка. День был солнечный, теплый, но ветренный. Ветер-восточный с порывами до 4...5 баллов. Мы благополучно "долетели" на полных курсах до маяка и некоторое время крутились в акватории в районе старого брейкватера. Через часик повернули обратно в Отраду, но уже пришлось идти в лавировку против ветра.
> Когда обогнули маяк, я скомандовал "к повороту оверштаг" , но один из матросов (в М-ке экипаж из 3-х человек), вместо того, чтобы держать грото-шкот в руках, закрепил его за утку.
> В результате нас резко положило на борт, а из-за сильного порыва ветра эту утку оторвало  и нас понесло в сторону Австрийского пляжа. Кое-как мы пришвартовались к берегу. Пляж был небольшой (длиной метров 30...40 и шириной метров 6...8), песчаный. Запомнилось большое количество людей с детьми. С одним из нетрезвых "пляжников" случился даже конфликт. Ему очень хотелось, что бы мы покатали его ребенка прямо щас! Но все закончилось благополучно-поломку исправили и пошли дальше  
> 
> Таким было мое первое и последнее посещение Австрийского пляжа


 Пожалуйста, вот нашел этот небольшой очерк об Австрийском пляже... Пляж существовал еще довольно долго и после войны.

----------


## werdos

Печально, конечно, но это же когда-то было и радовало

----------


## werdos

Печально, конечно

----------


## SaMoVar

Кто что знает о воротах с Мавританской арки, отпишитесь сюда, или в личку. Есть сведения, что они хранились на частной территории под канатной дорогой. Возможно, есть другие сведения. Помогите найти этот уникальный артефакт.

----------


## malyutka_e

Очередной претендент на снос. Симпатичный был домик. У Пилявского такого архитектора нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

Как мне стало известно, в пятницу, 30 августа, в 16-00, в Золотом зале
Литературного музея состоится презентация нового, 54-го номера
альманаха "Дерибасовская-Ришельевская" и одновременно календаря,
посвященного истории улицы Новосельского.

----------


## Antique

> Очередной претендент на снос. Симпатичный был домик. У Пилявского такого архитектора нет.


 Архитектор в справочнике есть. На улице Градоначальницкой, например. Там Шелковский тоже себя рекламировал. Эту табличку неизвестные зимой очистили от штукатурки, но в публикации "А.В. Красножон – Эпиграфические мелочи старой Одессы" её содержание указывалось задолго до очистки.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Архитектор в справочнике есть. На улице Градоначальницкой, например. Там Шелковский тоже себя рекламировал. Эту табличку неизвестные зимой очистили от штукатурки, но в публикации "А.В. Красножон – Эпиграфические мелочи старой Одессы" её содержание указывалось задолго до очистки.


  Спасибо. Я, наверно, плохо искал.

----------


## BIGBIG

О Баржанском в 1867 году

----------


## BIGBIG

Тот-же год

----------


## Serho

> Сохранились конечно же. Но только на малом количестве лестниц имеется рекламный оттиск.


 Может кто-то вспомнит где в Одессе есть люки "Общества "Труд"

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Кто что знает о воротах с Мавританской арки, отпишитесь сюда, или в личку. Есть сведения, что они хранились на частной территории под канатной дорогой. Возможно, есть другие сведения. Помогите найти этот уникальный артефакт.


 Известно, - арка построена под руководством известного архитектора В. Шмидта. В его соавторстве также построен знаменитый дом Руссова.
За воротами находился проезд на дачу Екатерины Ждановой. 
Вопрос, сохранился ли дом Ждановой в Отраде?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Кто что знает о воротах с Мавританской арки, отпишитесь сюда, или в личку. Есть сведения, что они хранились на частной территории под канатной дорогой. Возможно, есть другие сведения. Помогите найти этот уникальный артефакт.


 Вот еще:

Украли ворота на Пролетарском бульваре, 
Там, где Пироговская к морю подходит.
Украли ворота, украли, украли, украли!!! 
Но почему их никто до сих пор не находит???

Украли ворота! Украли ворота! 
Резные ворота. Литые ворота.

Украли ворота на Пролетарском бульваре, 
Украдено таинство моря и чаек, 
Но прежде спилили кресты, и уже Планетарий
Так остроголово и тупоголово приезжих встречает.

Найдите ворота! Верните ворота! 
Резные ворота. Литые ворота.

Пропали ворота на Пролетарском, не на Французском бульваре, 
Там, где Пироговская к морю подходит.
Уже сколько лет в истребительном этом угаре.
И он не проходит, никак, почему-то, никак не проходит.

Найдите ворота! Верните ворота! 
Резные ворота.Литые ворота.

1989 г.

«ЧТО ТАМ В ОДЕССЕ» Владимир Рывкин, Изд. «Оптимум», Одесса, 1998г.

----------


## grudinovker

я совершенно случайно нашла один два года назад,очевидно, "последний из могикан") на Греческой, через дорогу от "Антошки",  попозже могу скинуть фотопруф 


> Может кто-то вспомнит где в Одессе есть люки "Общества "Труд"

----------


## Antique

> Вопрос, сохранился ли дом Ждановой в Отраде?


 Есть дача, идентифицируемая как принадлежавшая Ждановой. У Сергея Котелко есть публикация. Это здание скорее всего построено позднее, чем арка. Скромный особняк.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> По слухам ворота на хранении.


 Лирика не моя, а слухами земля полнится. А если серьезно, то ворота уже стоят на даче у кого нибудь из "власть и денег имущих". Так это всегда так было, - сначала Жданова, теперь кто-то из нынешних "отцов" города.

----------


## SaMoVar

Чего-то мой пароль от odessastory не подходит...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Ныне ещё живая, но очень больная (склероз и пр.) Алла Ильинична Шевчук (эколог и др.) рассказывала, что ворота валялись где-то на газоне или во дворе вблизи арки, но где я не уточнял... и с той поры много воды утекло.

----------


## SaMoVar

А где это? 50-е годы.

----------


## SaMoVar

Ещё поймал

----------


## VicTur

> Кто что знает о воротах с Мавританской арки, отпишитесь сюда, или в личку. Есть сведения, что они хранились на частной территории под канатной дорогой. Возможно, есть другие сведения. Помогите найти этот уникальный артефакт.


 В «Одесском вестнике» в статье, посвящённой реставрации арки Ланжерона, говорилось, что Мавританскую арку тоже будут реставрировать. Может, и ворота вернут (или хотя бы их точную копию).

----------


## mlch

> В «Одесском вестнике» в статье, посвящённой реставрации арки Ланжерона, говорилось, что «мавританскую» арку тоже будут реставрировать. Может, и ворота вернут (или хотя бы их точную копию).


 Не хочется быть "черным пророком", но очень я опасаюсь, что точные копии художественного литья (как и ковки) у нас уже давно делать разучились. Новодел просто бьет по глазам даже тогда, когда реально пытаются скопировать старые образцы.

----------


## VicTur

> Вот еще:
> 
> Украли ворота на Пролетарском бульваре, 
> Там, где Пироговская к морю подходит.
> Украли ворота, украли, украли, украли!!! 
> Но почему их никто до сих пор не находит???
> 
> Украли ворота! Украли ворота! 
> Резные ворота. Литые ворота.
> ...


 Да... Рывкин — милейший человек, но, увы, не поэт.

----------


## SaMoVar

> В «Одесском вестнике» в статье, посвящённой реставрации арки Ланжерона, говорилось, что Мавританскую арку тоже будут реставрировать. Может, и ворота вернут (или хотя бы их точную копию).


  Об этом и речь. Никто ничего не знает. Хотят делать копию. Но ведь 100% у кого-то есть инфа о местонахождении. Чтобы их найти - надо качественные фото этих ворот.

----------


## BIGBIG

Где был этот дом?

----------


## Грачиков

> Архитектор в справочнике есть. На улице Градоначальницкой, например. Там Шелковский тоже себя рекламировал. Эту табличку неизвестные зимой очистили от штукатурки, но в публикации "А.В. Красножон – Эпиграфические мелочи старой Одессы" её содержание указывалось задолго до очистки.


  Очистил А.Фридман как и многие другие.

----------


## Antique

> Очистил А.Фридман как и многие другие.


 Спасибо ему, а то я уже думал что она до сноса так и не будет очищена. На Малой Арнаутской в упомянутой публикации А.В. Красножона, указывалось, что табличка дома Малой Арнаутской / Гимназической закрашена, так нет же, сейчас она совсем без краски и штукатурки. Подозреваю, что так же очищали.

----------


## Antique

> Где был этот дом?


 Сложно сказать. В первую половину ХІХ века было построено немало интересных зданий, но многие снесены, а из угловатых домов приходит на ум только дом Бжозовского.  По Пилявскому у Чижевича на Садовой, 8 был особняк, который в данный момент выкрашен в розовый цвет, но в нём разве что сандрики угловатые. Автор очень непонятно описал здание. Слов у него очевидно не нашлось, и всё что он мог сказать, это "угловатый дом" и "чудный дом".

----------


## victor.odessa

> Где был этот дом?


 Екатерининская площадь, 3.
1. Улица указана в тексте.
2. Об этом сказано у В.П. Нетребского.

Вложение 6741459

----------


## Гидрант

> Сложно сказать. В первую половину ХІХ века было построено немало интересных зданий, но многие снесены, а из угловатых домов приходит на ум только дом Бржозовского.  По Пилявскому у Чижевича на Садовой, 8 был особняк, который в данный момент выкрашен в розовый цвет, но в нём разве что сандрики угловатые. Автор очень непонятно описал здание. Слов у него очевидно не нашлось, и всё что он мог сказать, это "угловатый дом" и "чудный дом".


 Треугольный "*Чудный дом*", принадлежавший в нач. 19 в. барону Рено, был весьма известен в Одессе и находился на углу Преображенской и Елисаветинской улиц. Фигуры средневековых рыцарей у входа, известность его как места сбора масонов породило множество легенд и страшилок с мистикой, привидениями, вампирами и прочей чертовщиной. Уже после исчезновения дома (существовал до конца 19 в.) Н. Лернер собрал большую часть этих воспоминаний и легенд и опубликовал их перед самой революцией. К сожалению, только слышал, но не читал. Подробное, хотя и несколько "переромантизированное" описание дома есть в письмах Теплякова из Одессы (1831г.)

  *Показать скрытый текст* **


> Все нынешнее лето прожил я в странном, нелепом строении, известном под привлекательным названием Чудного дома. Представьте себе обширное каменное строение, не принадлежащее ровно ни к одному архитектурному ордену или, лучше сказать, — заключающее в себе все роды зодчества, со времен создания Храма Соломонова до нашего века. Главный фас представляет совершенный снимок с этих рыцарских замков, из коих один столь ужасен и вместе столь привлекателен в романе Горация Вальполя. Огромный осмиугольный двор, узкие маленькие окна, разные лепные украшения, разбросанные по массивным стенам здания, и проч. и проч. Один из боковых фасов — призматический, между тем как другой тянется длинной крепостной стеною с бесчисленным множеством окон, подобных узким амбразурам, вдоль боковой улицы, и, по черной своей закоптелости, кажется с противоположного балкона выпачканным сажею из-под котла, в коем варится враг рода человеческого. Внутреннее расположение комнат еще необыкновеннее: параллелограммы, квадраты, треугольники, залы, конурки и проч. и проч. — Там, по какому-то особому устроению комнат, звуки, пробуждаемые в одной, слышатся со стороны совершенно противоположной. Кроме сего — эта архитектурная нелепость населена преданиями еще более уродливыми


 


> Говорят, что первоначальный хозяин и строитель дома, существо, подобное Байронову Манфреду, поселился, со времен русского завоевания мест сих, посреди огромных развалин, коих начало относится, по мнению некоторых антиквариев, ко временам одного (не помню, которого именно) из царей тавро-скифских; что мудрец сей возобновил часть строения и мало-помалу осуществил необыкновенные мечты свои созданием нынешнего Чудного дома. Соседние кумушки утверждают, что чудак сей был богопротивный колдун; рассказывают о подземельях, простирающихся из-под Чудного дома вплоть до самого моря; о чудесах, о сокровищах, о необыкновенных видениях, обитающих во глубине обвороженных пещер — там, где чернокнижник творил обыкновенно свои заклинания, вызывая духов, подчиненных его премудрости. Рассказывают, что одной из моих соседок видится каждую ночь коляска, подъезжающая без лошадей к окнам Чудного дома с безголовым человеком, сидящим в глубине оной; что к этому безмозглому рыцарю спускается из окна дева — чудо прелестей и вместе с ним исчезает до следующей ночи... Правда, что наши молодые забавники обогащают всю эту историю комментариями более нежели естественными; но как бы то ни было, — в первую ночь дом мой не был спокоен. Храбрый мой паж Франсуа согласился спать не иначе, как только выставив голову из растворенной двери в мою комнату, между тем как мой русский Фаревиц , беседующий, как вам известно, и во сне, и наяву, и в чудных, и в обыкновенных домах с нечистою силою, в скором времени захрапел, застонал и вступил в нескончаемую конференцию с домовыми. Я один пробыл между сном и бдением почти до самого света».

----------


## Kamin

Сегодня открытие выставки! Ребята делают большую работу! http://vk.com/archodessa2centuries  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Треугольный "*Чудный дом*", принадлежавший в нач. 19 в. барону Рено, был весьма известен в Одессе и находился на углу Преображенской и Елисаветинской улиц. Фигуры средневековых рыцарей у входа, известность его как места сбора масонов породило множество легенд и страшилок с мистикой, привидениями, вампирами и прочей чертовщиной. Уже после исчезновения дома (существовал до конца 19 в.) Н. Лернер собрал большую часть этих воспоминаний и легенд и опубликовал их перед самой революцией. К сожалению, только слышал, но не читал. Подробное, хотя и несколько "переромантизированное" описание дома есть в письмах Теплякова из Одессы (1831г.)
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* **


 Гм, тот самый треугольный дом с масонскими подвалами на месте дома страхового общества. Я когда прочитал о них в тексте от BigBig, то вспомнил про разобранный дом на Елисаветинской на месте дома Российского общества застрахования капиталов и доходов, но подумал, что с адресом ошиблись, так как в тексте указан дом Морозова на Екатерининской площади. Но судя по тексту дом Морозова это не "чудный дом" Рено, а совсем другой дом про который Андриевский вспоминает в связи с "чудными" гербами дома Рено.




> Екатерининская площадь, 3.
> 1. Улица указана в тексте.
> 2. Об этом сказано у В.П. Нетребского.


 Это упоминание дома Морозова с массонскими подвалами. Но это не "чудный дом" Рено.

----------


## Invasion

А что слышно про облагораживание Лунного и Пионерского скверов? Которые уже называются Стамбульским парком. Лунный сквер в Одессе станет Стамбульским парком

----------


## malyutka_e

> Гм, тот самый треугольный дом с масонскими подвалами на месте дома страхового общества. Я когда прочитал о них в тексте от BigBig, то вспомнил про разобранный дом на Елисаветинской на месте дома Российского общества застрахования капиталов и доходов, но подумал, что с адресом ошиблись, так как в тексте указан дом Морозова на Екатерининской площади. Но судя по тексту дом Морозова это не "чудный дом" Рено, а совсем другой дом про который Андриевский вспоминает в связи с "чудными" гербами дома Рено. Это упоминание дома Морозова с массонскими подвалами.


 Вот рисунок В. Жуковского (масона высших степеней)  дома "брата Телесницкого" на Екатерининской площади. В его подземном этаже находился масонский храм, который был обнаружен при перестройке дома.

----------


## Antique

> Вот рисунок В. Жуковского (масона высших степеней)  дома "брата Телесницкого" на Екатерининской площади. В его подземном этаже находился масонский храм, который был обнаружен при перестройке дома.


 Может и так. Я пытаюсь вспомнить в каком источнике я читал про подвал в доме Елисаветинской, но пока безрезультатно. Пока вспомнил, где я читал название про "Чудный дом". Это книга "Одесса 1794-1894", страница 410. В тексте указывается расположение дома по Елисаветинской улице, упоминается связь с масонами но про подвал ничего не сообщается.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Может и так. Я пытаюсь вспомнить в каком источнике я читал про подвал в доме Елисаветинской, но пока безрезультатно. Пока вспомнил, где я читал название про "Чудный дом". Это книга "Одесса 1794-1894", страница 410. В тексте указывается расположение дома по Елисаветинской улице, упоминается связь с масонами но про подвал ничего не сообщается.


 Вот текст из книги Сурилова "Легенды и были Александровского парка:
Одним из мест тайных заседаний одесских лож был так называемый «Чудной дом». Дом этот находился на углу Преображенской и Елисаветинской улиц. «Чудным» он назывался по разным причинам. Он был странной формы в плане — треугольным. Причина этого заключалась в том, что улица Дворянская заканчивалась в те времена не у Елисаветинской, а пересекала последнюю и упиралась в Софиевскую. На треугольном участке, ограниченном улицами Елисаветинской, Дворянской и Преображенской, и был построен «Чудной дом». По преданию, он отличался оригинальностью внешнего вида и внутреннего устройства. У входа, на углу Елисаветинской и Преображенской, стояли два каменных рыцаря с мечами, а над воротами красовался герб с масонскими знаками. Принадлежал «Чудной дом» масону барону Рено. К слову, ложа «Эвксинского Понта», которая первоначально собиралась в подземелье дома С. М. Телесницкого на Екатерининской улице, затем продолжила свою деятельность в доме на хуторе одесского купца Евгения Гогеля и была «усыплена» в 1822 году, еще до официального запрета масонства.
Свое мнение о хуторе Гогеля, который он называет уже дачей, в свое время высказал и В. А. Чарнецкий:
— Другим местом заседаний масонских лож была дача, известная в те времена по фамилии владельцев, которым она долго принадлежала, — семейства Гогель. Дом на этой даче, затейливой архитектуры, был построен для себя архитектором масоном Гартвигом, который там же, на даче, был похоронен. Следующий владелец, Евгений Гогель, тоже был масоном. Расположена эта дача была на большом участке, с правой стороны линии трамвая маршрута №15, идущего от улицы Балковской на Новую слободку. На известном плане города 1894 года этот участок числится уже за видной тогда в городе фамилией Бенетато.
Можно думать также, что местом встречи масонов могла быть дача старого масона графа Петра Алексеевича Разумовского, расположенная по обе стороны Водяной балки, в районе теперешнего Автовокзала. Что говорит в пользу такого предположения? Известно, что граф поселился в Одессе в 1806 году, уже будучи масоном петербургской ложи. Вел он уединенный образ жизни, отличался в глазах города странностями характера и поведения. Жил почти все время, до смерти в 1835 году, на даче и непрерывно занимался строительством. Помимо множества возведенных строений, назначение которых было известно разве что самому графу Петру Алексеевичу, вся усадьба была изрыта подземными ходами. Одесский статистик–демограф  А. С. Бориневич вспоминает:
— Говорили, что его подземные галереи, выложенные камнем, шли далеко в город и соединялись с некоторыми домами.
В том же околотке Балковской известен был тогда и обширный хутор упомянутого Степана Телесницкого.
Александр де–Рибас рассказывал, что масоны обретались также в уединенном доме в Барятинском переулке. Облавы полиции были безуспешны — собравшиеся на масонские мистерии «вольные каменщики» благополучно уходили через потайные подземные ходы приморских катакомб. Заметим, что масоны были неуловимы, и немудрено: в одесской ложе «Понт Эвксинский» были представлены и начальники городской полиции. Так, в  1818—21 годах местным полицмейстером был отставной капитан–лейтенант флота российского масон Степан Степанович Достанич, ветеран Отечественной войны 1812 года. Его сменил на этой должности «брат» Василий Федорович Гельмерсен, а титулярный советник Андрей Григорьевич Соханский в те же годы будучи тайным масоном состоял  окружным Одесским полицмейстером.
Де–Рибас не уточняет ни времени событий, ни адреса дома, но было это, очевидно, уже после запрещения масонства. Что же касается адреса, то здесь уместно вспомнить, что с Барятинским переулком граничил большой участок, на котором размещались с 1820 года дом и многочисленные службы декабриста–масона С. Г. Волконского. Многозначителен отзыв о доме заговорщика князя Волконского, данный чиновником по особым поручениям И. П. Липранди, в том духе, что из донесения вездесущих конфидентов ему было известно, что там происходило, и он бы, ежели надобно в интересах службы, мог многое поведать о «секретах» масонских лож Одессы…

----------


## SaMoVar

> Расположена эта дача была на большом участке, с правой стороны линии трамвая маршрута №15, идущего от улицы Балковской на Новую слободку. На известном плане города 1894 года этот участок числится уже за виднойтогда в городе фамилией *Бенетато*.

----------


## malyutka_e

*SaMoVar*, Вы получили мой ответ?

----------


## Viktor 7

> А что слышно про облагораживание Лунного и Пионерского скверов? Которые уже называются Стамбульским парком. Лунный сквер в Одессе станет Стамбульским парком


  Эх ... если бы очистили от растительности и сделали бы панорамный вид на море от пушки...вот так.

----------


## Antique

> Эх ... если бы очистили от растительности и сделали бы панорамный вид на море от пушки...вот так.


 Спилить деревья можно, но мне кажется не на что смотреть будет. Сейчас уже нет того романтичного вида, как раньше.

----------


## inborz

Хоть и жалко, но надо. Не вырубать деревья, а подрезать кроны - и у памятника апельсину, и у колоннады

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Очередной претендент на снос. Симпатичный был домик. У Пилявского такого архитектора нет.


 Я прошу прощения, где это? Что-то знакомое, а где этот дом находится вспомнить не могу.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я прошу прощения, где это? Что-то знакомое, а где этот дом находится вспомнить не могу.


  По Большой Арнаутской, недалеко от Преображенской.

----------


## феерический

> По Большой Арнаутской, недалеко от Преображенской.


 Между Преображенской и Заславского, если быть точнее.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Между Преображенской и Заславского, если быть точнее.


 любопытно во внутрь залезть, да всё некогда

----------


## malyutka_e

Здесь: http://igrek.amzp.pl/mapindex.php?cat=DWK500 много карт времен войны в разных масшабах.

----------


## Antique

> любопытно во внутрь залезть, да всё некогда


 Кто ж туда пустит, дом заколочен.

----------


## Antique

> Я прошу прощения, где это? Что-то знакомое, а где этот дом находится вспомнить не могу.


 Вот ещё фотографии.

----------


## mlch

> Вот ещё фотографии.


 У Вас там пара опечаточек. Вместо 2011 и 2013 годов указаны 1911 и 1913-й, соответственно.

----------


## Antique

> У Вас там пара опечаточек. Вместо 2011 и 2013 годов указаны 1911 и 1913-й, соответственно.


 Спасибо, руки эти даты чаще всего набирают )

----------


## Коннект 002

> Кто ж туда пустит, дом заколочен.


 не, там щель в решётке есть, пролезу

----------


## malyutka_e

> не, там щель в решётке есть, пролезу


  Осторожно, там злая собака. У неё обед с 13.00 до 14.00.

----------


## Trs

На самом деле, там сплошные коты и в прошлом году просматривалась дохлая ворона.

----------


## grudinovker

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## grudinovker

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## victor.odessa

> [IMG][/IMG]


 Есть специальная тема. Эту крышку кто то разыскивал.
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=985705&p=41215698#post41215698

----------


## grudinovker

просто просил кто-то пару дней назад, пардон, если не в тему) 


> Есть специальная тема. Эту крышку кто то разыскивал.
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=985705&p=41215698#post41215698

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще не раскрашенная, но уже побеленная снизу, трансформаторная будка.

----------


## malyutka_e

К каким годам относятся эти таблички? Расположите в порядке хронологии.

----------


## malyutka_e

Что это за здание?

----------


## Antique

> Еще не раскрашенная, но уже побеленная снизу, трансформаторная будка.


 Цоколь и должен быть оштукатуренным. Этот павильон задуман с комбинацией штукатуренных и не оштукатуренных поверхностей.

----------


## Jina

utianula s odnoklassnikov

----------


## victor.odessa

> К каким годам относятся эти таблички? Расположите в порядке хронологии.


 1. 60-е; 2. 70-е; 3. 80-е.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 6756462
> utianula s odnoklassnikov


 А это случайно не разрушенный пролёт на 16-й станции? Тот что сохранился имеет другую форму.




> Что это за здание?


 Мне кажется, что этот дом был где-то возле спуска, дорога идёт под уклон. Вот только я не уверен, что он сохранился.

----------


## Trs

malyutka_e, Маразлиевская, 32. Просматривается ограда соседнего особняка.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> По Большой Арнаутской, недалеко от Преображенской.


 Спасибо!

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Вот ещё фотографии.


 Спасибо, очень интересно!

----------


## SaMoVar

> А это случайно не разрушенный пролёт на 16-й станции? Тот что сохранился имеет другую форму.


 Это мост через Бабушкиной.

----------


## Jina

Прошу прощения за повтор,но одна фотка как-то неудачно загрузилась

----------


## malyutka_e

> malyutka_e, Маразлиевская, 32. Просматривается ограда соседнего особняка.


 а) Такого номера нет.
б) Кто хозяин особняка?

----------


## Antique

> Это мост через Бабушкиной.


 Ну как я понимаю таки разрушенный пролёт.

----------


## Invasion

Я правда не частый гость тут, но всё же. Вроде бы не было.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я правда не частый гость тут, но всё же. Вроде бы не было.


 Об Адольфе Вейсмане говорит Ю. Парамонов "Об Одессе с любовью"

http://obodesse.at.ua/publ/bunina_ulica/1-1-0-121

----------


## Jina

Оттуда же,с одноклассников.
Если было,то скажите,я уберу.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 6757327
> Оттуда же,с одноклассников.
> Если было,то скажите,я уберу.


  Лютеранский переулок

----------


## SaMoVar

> Ну как я понимаю таки разрушенный пролёт.


 Нет, сохранившийся.

----------


## Antique

> Нет, сохранившийся.


 Что-то он не сильно похож. Где же такая арка?

----------


## Jina

Фотки отсюда https://pastvu.com/p/142282
Не удержалась.Давно кто-то спрашивал за эту кондитерскую.
Ведь это же бывшая кондитерская?

----------


## Trs

> а) Такого номера нет.
> б) Кто хозяин особняка?


 Тем не менее, у Пилявского разрушенный дом Синадино находится именно под этим номером. Дом, стоявший на его месте, если память мне не изменяет, принадлежал Маразли. Особняк в глубине квартала, от которого видна только ограда — Лузанову.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> Вложение 6757662
> Фотки отсюда https://pastvu.com/p/142282
> Не удержалась.Давно кто-то спрашивал за эту кондитерскую.
> Ведь это же бывшая кондитерская?


 В 80-е годы это была пиццерия, первая в Одессе. Правда пицца была похожа на ватрушку... До этого там была обычная столовая, как мне помнится.

----------


## Antique

> Тем не менее, у Пилявского разрушенный дом Синадино находится именно под этим номером. Дом, стоявший на его месте, если память мне не изменяет, принадлежал Маразли. Особняк в глубине квартала, от которого видна только ограда — Лузанову.


 Судя по надписи на одной из открыток, дом принадлежал ещё самому Озмидову. У Маразли на Маразлиевской не было своего участка, вероятно он купил квартиру в этом доме, но уже во времена Синадино.

----------


## Antique

Сегодня первый день конкурса Wiki loves monuments, заключающийся в загрузке фотографий памятников культурного наследия на Викисклад. Конкурс проходит ежегодно, а Украина в нём участвует второй раз. Конкурс продлится до конца месяца.

----------


## Black_Shef

Если рассматривать в свете названия темы такой дом, как на углу Александровский просп./Пантелеймоновская.

Лично мне, на то его состояние что есть - смотреть, глазам больно.

И считаю, что не реставрировать надо, а сносить.

----------


## Antique

> Лично мне, на то его состояние что есть - смотреть, глазам больно.
> 
> И считаю, что не реставрировать надо, а сносить.


 Так его до такого состояния как раз и довели, чтобы сносить.

----------


## Melomanka

Jina ,  спасибо за фото!  Я сначала думала, что это Пиццерия (моя любимая))))  Но,если присмотреться, на вывеске написано "Блинная", значит это было ДО Пиццерии,  и , судя по одежде проходящих людей, - это конец 70-х -начало 80-х годов. 
А насчет ватрушек -  я бы счас много отдала хотя бы за рецепт той  "ватрушки"  - просто обалденная была!  Мяса, грибов, помидоров и сыра  было столько, что эта "шапка" просто сваливалась набок.  Все пиццы, которые я ела в разных кафешках в последние годы, ни в какое сравнение не идут с той, советской, сейчас - это подсушенные лепешки с минимумом начинки.

----------


## Trs

Кстати о сносить. В Колодезном продолжается снос дома № 12 (или 10?). Разобран чердачный этаж, идёт разборка второго.

----------


## Antique

Зачем было сносить единственную специализированную дореволюционную постройку ресторанного типа в центре...




> Кстати о сносить. В Колодезном продолжается снос дома № 12 (или 10?). Разобран чердачный этаж, идёт разборка второго.


 А в прессе об этом ничего. Учитывая количество сохранившихся в переулке зданий в нём преступно сносить любое из дореволюционных.

----------


## SaMoVar

По Колодезному переулку. На том месте будет 5-этажный офисный центр. Дом исключён из списков памятников в 2008 году. Единственное, что в документах есть неправильного, с моей точки зрения, - это отсутствие согласования проекта строительства. Новострой будет примыкать к памятнику архитектуры, и стройка явно повлияет на состояние старого дома.
Все материалы направлены в инстанции, результаты отслеживаю.

----------


## Antique

> По Колодезному переулку. На том месте будет 5-этажный офисный центр. Дом исключён из списков памятников в 2008 году.


 Мне кажется, что вы путаете. Совсем нигде не обозначено, что этот дом был в списках памятников или был исключён из них. Может у вас есть какие-то иные сведения, но перепроверьте информацию на всякий случай.

----------


## Jina

> Jina ,  спасибо за фото! .


 Рада,что всколыхнула воспоминания!

----------


## SaMoVar

По документам, здание проходит как Вице-адмирала Жукова, 14. 

Поднял свои списки - дом не нашёл. Возможно, путаница в нумерации. Бунина, 40 имеет второй адрес - Колодезный, 14. По спискам. А дом, который сносят, по 2гису имеет номер 12/1. Возможно это здание и не было памятником...

ап.

пример:



> 86	АМ	Прибутковий будинок Ландесмана
> кін. XIX ст.
> арх.В.М.Кабіольській
> 	Буніна (Р.Люксембург), 40
> ріг провул. В.-адм. Жукова
> (Колодязного), 14
> 	№ 580 
> від 27.12.1991 р.
> (264)

----------


## Antique

> Бунина, 40 имеет второй адрес - Колодезный, 14. По спискам. А дом, который сносят, по 2гису имеет номер 12/1. Возможно это здание и не было памятником...пример:


 Да, угловой домя вляется памятником, но тот, что сносят (снесли) располагался на соседнем участке. 

Дома уже нет наверное. Так он выглядел сегодня днём:

----------


## SaMoVar

20 августа.

----------


## heffalump1974

> Jina ,  спасибо за фото!  Я сначала думала, что это Пиццерия (моя любимая))))  Но,если присмотреться, на вывеске написано "Блинная", значит это было ДО Пиццерии,  и , судя по одежде проходящих людей, - это конец 70-х -начало 80-х годов. 
> А насчет ватрушек -  я бы счас много отдала хотя бы за рецепт той  "ватрушки"  - просто обалденная была!  Мяса, грибов, помидоров и сыра  было столько, что эта "шапка" просто сваливалась набок.  Все пиццы, которые я ела в разных кафешках в последние годы, ни в какое сравнение не идут с той, советской, сейчас - это подсушенные лепешки с минимумом начинки.


 Прошу прощения у форумчан за оффтоп, но не мог не ответить.
Не только "у каждой аварии на транспорте есть фамилия, имя и отчество", но и у многих былых продуктов есть название, рецепт, ГОСТ, ТУ наконец.
Может и у Вашей ватрушки есть некое название, фигурировавшее в офиц. рецептурных сборниках? Или она таки была сугубо "эндемичным видом"...

----------


## Скрытик

> А насчет ватрушек -  я бы счас много отдала хотя бы за рецепт той  "ватрушки"  - просто обалденная была!  Мяса, грибов, помидоров и сыра  было столько, что эта "шапка" просто сваливалась набок.  Все пиццы, которые я ела в разных кафешках в последние годы, ни в какое сравнение не идут с той, советской, сейчас - это подсушенные лепешки с минимумом начинки.


 "Как молоды мы были..." . Сами рецепт озвучили - "не жалейте евреи заварки" (С)
Я тоже съел не один десяток тех "ватрушек", но честно скажу - сегодня я вряд ли бы стал такое есть  :smileflag:  Разве что из ностальгии, разок попробовать. 
А вот то, о чем жалею и с удовольствием бы сегодня съел это корзиночки из этой же пиццерии. С начинкой из кальмаров, майонеза, яйцо и еще что-то. В принципе рецепт несложный, подобные салаты встречаются и сейчас. Кажется еще с крилем были варианты.

----------


## Скрытик

> Не только "у каждой аварии на транспорте есть фамилия, имя и отчество", но и у многих былых продуктов есть название, рецепт, ГОСТ, ТУ наконец.
> Может и у Вашей ватрушки есть некое название, фигурировавшее в офиц. рецептурных сборниках? Или она таки была сугубо "эндемичным видом"...


  В рецептурных справочниках точно не было такого рецепта, да они сейчас доступны в интернете, можете сами посмотреть. Это явно изобретение местного повара, возможно плававшего ранее на корабле.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> 


 По-моему, это памятник истории и искусства, который нужно брать под охрану, если ещё не взяли.

----------


## SaMoVar

> По-моему, это памятник истории и искусства, который нужно брать под охрану, если ещё не взяли.


 Всё будет. Имейте терпение. Я с вопроса не слезу.
PS Там, на кладбище, таких памятников много.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Всё будет. Имейте терпение. Я с вопроса не слезу.
> PS Там, на кладбище, таких памятников много.


 Уверен, что много - сам видел. Спасибо за ваши труды! Но нужно какое-то, хотя бы формальное заключение какой-нибудькомиссии; жаль, что у А.Шелюгина её нет.

----------


## Antique

> По-моему, это памятник истории и искусства, который нужно брать под охрану, если ещё не взяли.


 На счёт памятника искусства сомневаюсь, работа не так уж и сложна и я никогда не видел подобных памятников в статусе архитектурных. Но конечно хорошо было бы все дореволюционные надгробия взять под охрану.

----------


## Melomanka

> Может и у Вашей ватрушки есть некое название, фигурировавшее в офиц. рецептурных сборниках? Или она таки была сугубо "эндемичным видом"...


  Ну что вы!  Какие официальные рецептурные сборники! Это кто-то  удачно придумал рецепт, и все.  Пиццерия в то время была такой предвестницей частного заведения, отличалась от остальных "столовых".  Очередь частенько аж на улицу была!
Тут вспомнили корзиночки с крилем, а я всегда брала на десерт шикарный чернослив, залитый сливками...)))
А взрослые дядьки в укромном уголке распивали коньячок и водочку, которую им подносила грудастая тетенька с кухни.)))
Ой, ну  ладно, не будем тут флудить, а то, наверно, мешаем обсуждать серьезные вещи.   :smileflag:

----------


## Грачиков

> Что это за здание?


 Не утверждаю насчёт ограды дома Лузанова.но на снимке не тот дом который был снесён в начале 80-ых.

----------


## феерический

Друзья! Поздравляю всех Одесситов по крови и в душе с днем города! Для меня это один из редких случаев, когда праздник таки да! Всем мира и процветания, а Одессе - побольше хороших людей и верных решений.

----------


## Antique

> Не утверждаю насчёт ограды дома Лузанова.но на снимке не тот дом который был снесён в начале 80-ых.


 Дом скорее всего тот, так сомнительно, что стали бы разбирать такое значительное и не старое здание для постройки немного большего.

----------


## grudinovker

с днём рожденья

----------


## SaMoVar

С Днём Города! Маме - процветания и красоты.

----------


## Пушкин

Дорогие друзья позвольте поздравить вас с Днём Рождения Одессы!!! Желаю Одессе-маме сохранить своё лицо и процветать нам на радость!!!

_И хоть белый свет повидал я не весь
И мне из морей только Черное море знакомо,
Но именно здесь, понимаете именно здесь
Я дома, я дома..._  
                       *Игорь Шаферан

----------


## victor.odessa

> С Днём Города! Маме - процветания и красоты.


 Мудрых, достойных и любящих её прошлое руководителей.

----------


## Лара10

Хочу поздравить, всех одесситов и не только, с Днем Города! Желаю всем здоровья и уважения друг к другу. А на дворе лето , праздник , берем деток и едим к морю. Всем удачи!

----------


## VicTur

> Мудрых, достойных и любящих её прошлое руководителей.


 Какое хорошее пожелание... Обеими руками за.
С днём рождения нашего любимого города!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Да, с днем рождения Одесса. Всего, всего, всего наилучшего! Желаю светлого будущего, счастливой молодежи и уверенности в завтрашнем дне!
Передаю тебе привет Одесса от бананово-лимонной, пахнущей сандалом и миррой страны.

----------


## Лысый0

> В 80-е годы это была пиццерия, первая в Одессе. Правда пицца была похожа на ватрушку... До этого там была обычная столовая, как мне помнится.


 И от нее же (столовой) на углу будка с пирожками с ливером по 4 коп. Вкуснятина.

----------


## [email protected]

> Мудрых, достойных и любящих её прошлое руководителей.


 Присоединяюсь!  :smileflag: 
С праздником, дорогие одесситы!

----------


## Kamin

Поздравляю всех с Днём рождения нашей красавицы и умницы ОДЕССЫ! Хочется поднять тост за сохранение этой красоты и ума пусть прибудет некоторым! Удачи и всех благ всем!  :smileflag:

----------


## Спокойствие

Это какая улица?

  "Белеет парус одинокий" 1937 г.

----------


## Семирек

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям к Дню города. Ну и дореволюционную почтовую карточку прилагаю (может и давал ее здесь, тогда звыняйте - у меня их несколько).



Чтобы помнили откуда пошел город.

----------


## феерический

> Это какая улица?
> 
>   "Белеет парус одинокий" 1937 г.


 Мне кажется или Слободка или что-то в районе Балковской...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Это какая улица?
> 
>   "Белеет парус одинокий" 1937 г.


 Надо установить что это за многоэтажное здание с квадратными окнами на заднем плане... 

Предлагаю варианты -  ул. Манежная, Пишоновская (Ковалевского), спуск Ковалевского?

То, что это не центр это точно.

Или может это вообще Киев?

----------


## Trs

Фотография про трамвай и два снесённых дома на спуске Маринеско: http://transphoto.ru/photo/618210/

----------


## Киров

Похоже на Мечникова угол Щиглица(Нищинского)...ну типа за забором Водный,а квадратные окна у холодилки...где Королёв учился на кровельщика.

----------


## malyutka_e

Может быть, скоро возобновится ремонт фасадов: http://tretiy.tv/2504

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Похоже на Мечникова угол Щиглица(Нищинского)...ну типа за забором Водный,а квадратные окна у холодилки...где Королёв учился на кровельщика.


 Очень похоже, согласен! Хотя здание на заднем плане выглядит очень современно, странно. Какие будут мнения? Хотелось бы услышать наших старожилов.

----------


## Antique

Хотелось бы посмотреть на это в динамике. На какой минуте идёт кадр?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Хотелось бы посмотреть на это в динамике. На какой минуте идёт кадр?


 http://www.ex.ua/1363658?r=70538

  На 33 минуте.

А где находилась эта большая винтовая лестница- в фильме на 1:03?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Хотелось бы посмотреть на это в динамике. На какой минуте идёт кадр?


 Уже посмотрел, единственное что там можно увидеть нового это примерный угол возвышения солнца по теням и определить стороны света.

Все-таки Мечникова? Как считаете?

Здание на заднем плане довольно монументально, выглядит современно, видно что построено уже после революции.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THs9sA6lBY8

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мне кажется или Слободка или что-то в районе Балковской...


 Тут лучше видно задний план.

----------


## Киров

На счёт Мечникова вероятно-нет..?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это какая улица?
> 
>   "Белеет парус одинокий" 1937 г.


 Я думаю, что это район нынешних улиц Разумовской, Колонтаевской, Ленинградской. Там, где сейчас находится автовокзал, который построили в послевоенные годы. А фильм снимался в 30-е. Скорее всего это район нынешнего автовокзала. Этих домов уже нет.

----------


## Спокойствие

Не могу понять!

1) Канатная 81.
Стрелочка показывает* возрастание*  нумерации.







 2)  Гимназическая 30.
Стрелочка показывает направление *уменьшения*  нумерации.





Где логика?

----------


## Antique

Мне кажется, что возрастание или убывание нумерации понятно по размещению чисел. Стрелка наверное обозначает нечто другое.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Мне кажется, что возрастание или убывание нумерации понятно по размещению чисел. Стрелка наверное обозначает нечто другое.


  Возможно.Хотя...

"_ .О МЕЛОЧАХ

В речах Ильича постоянно бывают указания на «веревочки», на веревочки, которые в хозяйстве обязательно пригодятся.

Эти мелочи, незаметные на первый взгляд, пустяковые по своему личному значению, — в общем отымают огромный запас сил и энергии, запас, которого бы хватило и на большие дела.

При поездке по Европе бросается в глаза это внимание к пустяку.

Например, маленький вопрос — о номерации домов. У нас стоишь перед № 10 и думаешь с тоской: справа длинный забор, слева огромный пустырь, где же, чорт бы его побрал, № 12? Идешь наугад налево, тратишь минут пять и натыкаешься на № 8 — обратно идешь еще минут десять!

 А в Берлине под каждым номером — еще стрелка, указывающая направление номерации. Тут зря не пойдешь — каждая минута на счету. 

Ввести б это у нас — сколько времени отчислится городу в год!_ " ( С) В.В.Маяковский 1923 г.
http://feb-web.ru/feb/mayakovsky/texts/ms0/msc/msc-061-.htm

----------


## Мариха

Я, конечно, извиняюсь... но *почему Потемкинская лестница* в итоге названа *Потемкинской*, кто ее так назвал и что послужило причиной?..
не гуглила, т.к. людям с этой темки доверяю больше...

----------


## Спокойствие

> Я, конечно, извиняюсь... но *почему Потемкинская лестница* в итоге названа *Потемкинской*, кто ее так назвал и что послужило причиной?..
> не гуглила, т.к. людям с этой темки доверяю больше...


  Фильм такой был.
Фантастический.

http://youtu.be/dvM6y6Po1nY

----------


## [email protected]

Советская Одесса

----------


## Antique

> * А в Берлине под каждым номером — еще стрелка, указывающая направление номерации. Тут зря не пойдешь — каждая минута на счету.*


 Ну это другой случай, по описанию номер только один, а не два.

----------


## Shunter

Таблички штамповали при совке, и сейчас по нарастающему. Никто не сообразил, если перенести их на чётную сторону улицы, то будет непонятно.

----------


## Trs

А как 81 относительно 81 может быть возрастанием или уменьшением?

----------


## Antique

Решил воспользоваться поиском по страницам сети Интернет. Нашёл следующее http://www.runcity.org/forum/index.php?topic=16359.0 (ссылка на http://www.rmnt.ru/docs/cat_rules/25792.details3.htm):


Правила и нормы техн. экпл. жилищного фонда 



> 3.5.1. На фасадах жилых домов
> должны размещаться домовые знаки по Правилам, утвержденным местными
> органами самоуправления:
> 
> - указатели наименования
> улицы, переулка, площади и пр., устанавливаемые на стенах зданий,
> расположенных на перекрестках с обеих сторон квартала. Указатели
> должны иметь стрелки, направленные от угла к середине квартала с
> номерами крайних домов, расположенных в квартале;

----------


## Trs

Фотография про трамваи и дома на месте нового универмага: http://transphoto.ru/photo/618845/

----------


## Trs

Всё, что есть в РНБ, связанного с Одессой: http://goo.gl/s2586B

----------


## zeva

На мой взгляд Одесса и В.П. Смирнов -одно целое.Книги В.П Смирнова -супер,все перечитал. На днях нашел его сайт -читаешь и настроение улучшается http://valery-smirnov.com/index.php/easyblog.html

----------


## Trs

Спорный вопрос. Смирнова без Одессы представить тяжело. Одессу без Смирнова — легко. 

Есть ли какие-то известия об Олеге Губаре?

----------


## job2001

[QUOTE=Trs;41366332]Спорный вопрос. Смирнова без Одессы представить тяжело. Одессу без Смирнова — легко. 

QUOTE]
ППКС

----------


## SaMoVar

http://dumskaya.net/news/kak-gurvic-mer-odessy-rasporyadilsya-snesti-mans-029197/
Будет весело.

----------


## Dagion

> http://dumskaya.net/news/kak-gurvic-mer-odessy-rasporyadilsya-snesti-mans-029197/
> Будет весело.


 А в чем тут веселье?

----------


## Скрытик

> http://dumskaya.net/news/kak-gurvic-mer-odessy-rasporyadilsya-snesti-mans-029197/
> Будет весело.


  Обратите внимание на адрес новости:
kak-*gurvic-mer-odessy*-rasporyadilsya-snesti-mans

----------


## [email protected]

Гурвиц распорядился, а с кувалдой будет Костусев позировать))

----------


## SaMoVar

> Обратите внимание на адрес новости:
> kak-*gurvic-mer-odessy*-rasporyadilsya-snesti-mans


 Это троллинг.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Оккупация.
> Одесситы согнанные на молебен.1941 г.


  Почему согнанные? Фото подписано "The population of Odessa at the thanksgiving service"

----------


## Алла-)

Уважаемые старожилы, извините, если не туда пишу, но вопрос у меня из категории истории Одессы)
Подскажите, какими улицами или объектами на карте города ограничивается так называемый Шанхайчик? И почему он считается неблагополучным? Живем недалеко, и очень интересно было бы узнать историю этого места

----------


## Пушкин

> Есть ли какие-то известия об Олеге Губаре?


 Олег на лекарствах, лекарства дорогие, спасибо неравнодушным за помощь...

----------


## Пушкин

Такое было?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Такое было?


 Первая фотка была, вторая - нет. Интересно, откуда и куда? Одесса ли?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Такое было?


 Вторая, это Москва.

----------


## OMF

> Первая фотка была, вторая - нет. Интересно, откуда и куда? Одесса ли?


 Вторая, вроде, Москва - на конке читается что-то вроде "Крестьянская Застава". В Одессе линия на Заставу называлась Дальницкая. Да и круглое злание какое-то не одесское.

----------


## victor.odessa

> В Одессе линия на Заставу называлась Дальницкая.


 Скажите, а станция в Одессе где была?

----------


## SaMoVar

*Спокойствие*, спасибо за фото Одессы. Перенесите их в раздел военных. Там они уместнее.

----------


## Лысый0

> Вторая, вроде, Москва - на конке читается что-то вроде "Крестьянская Застава". В Одессе линия на Заставу называлась Дальницкая. Да и круглое злание какое-то не одесское.


 Не, а меня заинтересовал бантик на такой ж...., которая стоит на передней площадке....

----------


## OMF

> Скажите, а станция в Одессе где была?


 Какая станция? В Одессе их несколько, включая станцию скорой помощи

----------


## Спокойствие

> Почему согнанные? Фото подписано "The population of Odessa at the thanksgiving service"


 Я брал фото из другого источника( из оригинального издания).
Возможно, эти люди по своей воле пришли помолиться- о победе германского оружия и о здравии Антонеску и короля Михая.
Может, Вы и правы.

----------


## Viktor 7

> Уважаемые старожилы, извините, если не туда пишу, но вопрос у меня из категории истории Одессы)
> Подскажите, какими улицами или объектами на карте города ограничивается так называемый Шанхайчик? И почему он считается неблагополучным? Живем недалеко, и очень интересно было бы узнать историю этого места


  Это про тот, который возле ипподрома ? Парк там скоро будет имени Баку. А райончик славился в девяностые годы наличием спиртного в любое время в любом колличестве.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Это про тот, который возле ипподрома ? Парк там скоро будет имени Баку. А райончик славился в девяностые годы наличием спиртного в любое время в любом колличестве.


  Второй такой базарчик находился на Средней у автопарка.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вторая, вроде, Москва - на конке читается что-то вроде "Крестьянская Застава". В Одессе линия на Заставу называлась Дальницкая. Да и круглое злание какое-то не одесское.


 В музее одесского трамвайного-троллейбусного управления есть фото с этим зданием на заднем плане...

----------


## Jorjic

> В музее одесского трамвайного-троллейбусного управления есть фото с этим зданием на заднем плане...


 Я тоже думаю, что вторая - не Одесса. Ждем разъяснений от *Trs*.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не, а меня заинтересовал бантик на такой ж...., которая стоит на передней площадке....


 Ну, пожалуй, ж... с бантиком - это единственное, что может ассоциировать это фото с Одессой.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я тоже думаю, что вторая - не Одесса. Ждем разъяснений от *Trs*.


 Ждём...

----------


## Trs

В музее куча фотографий из других городов (А где именно снимок с этим зданием, кстати? Это может быть набор открыток с прародителями трамвая в разных городах или чешский снимок). Здание — честно — не узнаю. Вагоны такие поставлялись много куда, прототипом была конка завода Ringhoffer в Праге, но на некоторых производствах (включая одесский завод Беллино-Фендерих, по некоторым данным), строились копии.

----------


## Пушкин

> В музее куча фотографий из других городов (А где именно снимок с этим зданием, кстати? Это может быть набор открыток с прародителями трамвая в разных городах или чешский снимок). Здание — честно — не узнаю. Вагоны такие поставлялись много куда, прототипом была конка завода Ringhoffer в Праге, но на некоторых производствах (включая одесский завод Беллино-Фендерих, по некоторым данным), строились копии.


 Стенд напротив входной двери...

----------


## Спокойствие

> вторая - нет. Интересно, откуда и куда? Одесса ли?


 Это -Москва.

http://photo.i.ua/user/1047696/360033/10442674/

----------


## Пушкин

> Это -Москва.
> 
> http://photo.i.ua/user/1047696/360033/10442674/


  Спасибо, таки Москва...

----------


## malyutka_e

Два друга и подруга. Фотограф Л. Сидорский, 1976 г.
Интересно, какова судьба этих маленьких одесситов.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Не могу понять!
> 
> 1) Канатная 81.
> Стрелочка показывает* возрастание*  нумерации.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 логика проста: на табличке показаны номера домов в пределе квартала и направление нумерации...
понятно, что нечётная сторона будет показываться с возрастанием, а чётная с убыванием...

----------


## SaMoVar

> логика проста: на табличке показаны номера домов в пределе квартала и направление нумерации...
> понятно, что нечётная сторона будет показываться с возрастанием, а чётная с убыванием...


 Не совсем так. На одном углу стрелка будет в одну сторону. На другом - в другую. Стрелка показывает направление от угла до следующего угла квартала. И всё.

----------


## Trs

Ситуация. У меня есть отсканированная переписка трамвайного треста и завода винокаменной кислоты по устройству ветки грузового трамвая и её проект. Это 1931 год. Но в 1931 году на это все эти бумаги был поставлен гриф секретности, поскольку завод точно описывал объёмы и направления перевозок. Теперь завода по этому адресу уже нет, закрылся грузовой трамвай и вообще прошло 82 года. Где на форуме спросить, что мне будет, если я это всё здесь опубликую, как исторический материал? На самом архивном деле, в котором материалы содержатся, никаких намёков о секретности не было.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Ситуация. У меня есть отсканированная переписка трамвайного треста и завода винокаменной кислоты по устройству ветки грузового трамвая и её проект. Это 1931 год. Но в 1931 году на это все эти бумаги был поставлен гриф секретности, поскольку завод точно описывал объёмы и направления перевозок. Теперь завода по этому адресу уже нет, закрылся грузовой трамвай и вообще прошло 82 года. Где на форуме спросить, что мне будет, если я это всё здесь опубликую, как исторический материал? На самом архивном деле, в котором материалы содержатся, никаких намёков о секретности не было.


  99%, что не будет ничего за публикацию))) 1% на то, что наша судебная система может и до столба докопаться. Если будет команда на это.

----------


## Trs

Поступим компромиссно. На проекте ничего о секретности не написано.
http://transphoto.ru/photo/619992/
Предполагалось трассировать линию через двор жилого дома на Иванова, 38. Завод размещался на Колонистской, 5.

Скоро будет и переписка.

----------


## Almond

> Поступим компромиссно. На проекте ничего о секретности не написано.
> http://transphoto.ru/photo/619992/
> Предполагалось трассировать линию через двор жилого дома на Иванова, 38. Завод размещался на Колонистской, 5.
> 
> Скоро будет и переписка.


  Колонистская - это Колоническая?

----------


## Trs

Да, это Колоническая.

Завод обращается в трест О. Г. Ж. Д.: http://transphoto.ru/photo/620052/
Служба капстроительства направляет в управление треста проект и смету: http://transphoto.ru/photo/620053/
Смета: http://transphoto.ru/photo/620054/
Управление отправляет на завод отказ в строительстве: http://transphoto.ru/photo/620055/

----------


## Antique

> Ла, это Колоническая.
> 
> Завод обращается в трест О. Г. Ж. Д.:


 Интересно, а что это за мобзадания? 31 год вроде бы же мирное время, а не мобилизационный период.

----------


## Trs

Тогда массово прорабатывались действия в мобпериод. Сеть грузового трамвая, по большому счёту, строилась для того, чтобы в мобпериод заводы сдали автотехнику и перешли на грузоперевозки исключительно трамваем.

----------


## malyutka_e

Для Trs: http://i.pixs.ru/storage/8/4/2/perviytrol_3934429_8988842.jpg

----------


## crocodile Gena

> Кто ж туда пустит, дом заколочен.


 промелькнула инфа о собственнике этого здания



> Мансарда Шмуклера: детали
> 
> Перефразируя известное – “Как Гуськов? Опять Гуськов? Почему Гуськов? ”жутко хочется вставить фамилию Шмуклер…
> 
> В истории бульвара Фельдмана (назывался так Приморский бульвар одно время) было превеликое множество казусов. Одно время некий главный архитектор планировал срубить все деревья на бульваре и превратить его в солярий. Слава Богу, что этим идеям не дано было свершиться.
> 
> И достраивали на бульваре много, но как…
> 
> Приморский бульвар дом 14 получил в конце 20 века один выстроенный полноценный пятый этаж, который был расположен над квартирой гражданина Германии. Но он настолько выписался в архитектуру, что вы это не заметите. Дом справа от гостиницы «Лондонская» тоже претерпел фасадные изменения: если присмотреться, то над фасадной частью обустроена манасарда, но она скрывается за внушительной балюстрадой, а потому в глаза не бросается…
> ...


 http://hrabro.com/45540

----------


## BIGBIG

Какое будет мнение?

----------


## BIGBIG

Врт такое было в 1860 годах.Мне кажется,сейчас получше

----------


## Antique

> Какое будет мнение?


 Думаю, что это здание было где-то в Одесской области.

----------


## BIGBIG

А кто такой Муров???

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE]


> Какое будет мнение?


 Проект, если убрать крышу, очень напоминает "Шахский дворец". Наверно проект был взят за основу, а потом переделан. Башни и ворота практически такие же. Даже один из видов окон совпадает.

----------


## malyutka_e

http://shop.alinari.it/it/ricerca?ti...e%5D=6&check=1

----------


## SaMoVar

> Какое будет мнение?


 Сверху читаемо нечто вроде "Дворец св. Николая в Париже"

----------


## Antique

> Сверху читаемо нечто вроде "Дворец св. Николая в Париже"


 Мне кажется, что это имеется ввиду некая организация подготовившая альбом к выпуску, а судя по всему это альбом эскизов, возможно французский аналог архитектурной энциклопедии Барановского.

----------


## malyutka_e

Проект переустройства Греческой площади, которого не будет: http://dumskaya.net/news/chernyj-ne-budet-blagoustraivat-grecheskuyu-plos-029323/

----------


## victor.odessa

> Есть мнения? Событие, год. Интересно попробовать это пиво...


 1910 год. Александровский парк. Выставка. Один из пивных павильонов.

----------


## Лысый0

Полностью поддерживаю. Мне особо нравится пивопойца посередине с палочкой  :smileflag: . Скамеечка с литыми ножками -такие раньшее в Горсаду и на бульваре были на моей памяти...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Скамеечка с литыми ножками -такие раньшее в Горсаду и на бульваре были на моей памяти...


 Я хорошо помню такие скамейки на улицах, возле дворов. 
В 60-70 чуть ли не возле каждого двора были скамейки. Везде разные, но они были.

----------


## SaMoVar

А раскладные стульчики не изменились ни капли.

----------


## malyutka_e

> 1910 год. Александровский парк. Выставка. Один из пивных павильонов.


 Ответ не правильный. Это не 1910, а 1884 год.

----------


## Torry Kratch

А кто знает --- сохранилась ли до наших дней одежда тех времён? Хотелось бы посмотреть на подлинный сюртук (к примеру), сшитый именно в Одессе (одесским портным). А то как-то от одесских портных осталось только пару анекдотов... обидно.

"Пивопойца посередине с палочкой" как раз  в сюртуке (одетом под пальто). И гражданин стоящий в профиль (скорее всего) тоже.

Сюртук ещё называли ---лапсердак.

----------


## Скрытик

> Интересно попробовать это пиво...


  100% уже скисшее  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

На Генерала Ватутина, 12 обрушение. Вероятно, левого дворового флигеля, поскольку повреждён ещё и № 14. Любопытна причина:




> По предварительным данным, причина обрушения — дождь, который намочил стены и перекрытие, что вызвало ослабление несущих конструкций. Вместе с тем, по документам, дом не считается аварийным.

----------


## crocodile Gena

> На Генерала Ватутина, 12 обрушение. Вероятно, левого дворового флигеля, поскольку повреждён ещё и № 14. Любопытна причина:


 похоже,  жильцы самостоятельно дом не ремонтировали, ЖЭК и подавно, а годами мокрый ракушняк стен превратился в песок

----------


## heffalump1974

> А кто знает --- сохранилась ли до наших дней одежда тех времён? Хотелось бы...[далее поскипал]


  Присоединяюсь к вопросу и дополняю своим - как бы увидеть окрас "столетки"?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу и дополняю своим - как бы увидеть окрас "столетки"?


 Одежда хранится в музеях, в специальных фондах. Во второй половине 70-х, в музее Революции в Москве, видел одежду русских царей, мундиры военных. Если мне не изменяет память, то что то из одежды 100 летней давности должно быть в музее Блещунова.

----------


## Семирек

> Сюртук ещё называли ---лапсердак.


 Да нет, лапсердак тилько у евреев и подлиннее сюртука был. Думаю ни один уважающий себя дворянин в лапсердаке бы не показался на улицах города.

----------


## Trs

Сегодня выписывал кое-что по своим трамвайным делам из протоколов заседаний горисполкома и попутно сделал заметки о домах. М. б., пригодится. Только номера протоколов не везде помню, только номера дел и решений записывал. Но по номеру дела всё можно найти.
*
Фонд Р-1234, о. 7, д. 724 — протокол № 23*

*Решение № 981 от 23.08.1949*
(...)
Сохранить дом № 16 по улице Гоголя за политехническим институтом, обязать его закончить работы и сдать дом к 01.01.1951.

*Приложение к решению № 992 от 25.08.1949*
(...)
Включить в титульный список на производство капремонта
1. Улица Тарло, 47
2. Гофманский пер., 18 (это на Слободке)
В список срочного немедленного ремонта
1. Покровский переулок, 3.

*Решение № 995* — суть в том, что предприятия-застройщики не успевают в срок сдавать жильё
Щепкина, 7
Застройщик — ЗОР
Строительная организация — стройтрест № 9
Не введено в эксплуатацию ни одного квадратного метра из первой секции. Вторая секция также не закончена.
_В приложении указано, что в первой секции 600 кв. м., во второй — 729, а третья секция дана без метража._
Пастера, 46
Застройщик — Завод им. Дзержинского
Строительная организация — ОСМУ-9
Строительство корпуса "А" не закончено. Корпус "Б" также не закончен. 
_В приложении указано, что в корпусе "А" — 307 кв. м., второй корпус дан без метража._
Кузнечная, 20-22
Застройщик — 2-й Госмаслозавод
Строительство ведётся хозспособом
Строительство не закончено.
Карла Маркса, 6
Застройщик — завод им. Старостина
Строительная организация — Укрмашприборстрой
Работы не начаты, документация не подготовлена.

*Фонд Р-1234, о. 7, д. 736 — протокол № 35*

*Решение № 1552 от 22.12.1949*
Об утверждении акта Государственной Приёмочной Комиссии (далее — ГПК) и ввода в эксплуатацию законченного строительством жилого двухэтажного восьмиквартирного дома по Новоаркадийской дороге, 29.

*Решение № 1553 от 22.12.1949*
То же в отношении четырёх одноэтажных двухквартирных жилых домов Джутовой фабрики на хуторе им. Вышинского, принятых ГПК 13.09.1949.

*Решение № 1554 от 22.12.1949*
То же в отношении трёхэтажного общежития 2-й Гособувной фабрики по Новоаркадийской дороге, 27.

*Решение № 1555 от 22.12.1949*
То же в отношении двухэтажного жилого дома № 4-6 по улице Хворостина Одесского Теруправления МГП и МР СССР.

*Решение № 1559 от 24.12.1949*
То же в отношении четырёхэтажного жилого дома по Малому переулку, 3 (приёмка после восстановления).

*Решение № 1565 от 26.12.1949*
О передаче дома № 26 по улице Перекопской Победы школе № 81.

*Решение № 1580 от 29.12.1949*
О предоставлении заводу № 490 Министерства Судостроительной Промышленности полуразрушенного здания № 10 по ул. Ленина для восстановления под жилой дом.

*Фонд Р-1234, о. 7, д. 902 — протокол № 36 (?)*

*Решение № 1549 от 12.12.1950*
О передаче одесскому городскому отделу образования здания по ул. Петра Великого, 43.

*Решение № 1551 от 12.12.1950*
Об отводе управления ОдЖД уч. 57-57а по Пролетарскому бульвару для строительства дома отдыха

*Решение № 1567 от 14.12.1950*
О предоставлении особому строительному участку № 103 строительного управления ОдВО разрушенного двухэтажного флигеля по ул. Артёма, 18.

*Решение № 1570 от 14.12.1950*
Об отводе управлению МТБ по Одесской области части свободного земельного участка по ул. Осипова, 7 для строительства жилого дома.

*Фонд Р-1234, о. 7, д. 1064 — протокол № ??*

*Решение № 1562 — 12.1951*
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию трёх одноэтажных жилых четырёхквартирных домов №№8, 9, 17 Джутовой фабрики по 5-й Степной улице на хуторе им. Вышинского.

*Решение № 1614 — 12.1951*
О передаче углового флигеля дома № 1 по ул. Чкалова, подлежащего восстановлению, обкому профсоюза работников начальных и средних школ в бессрочное пользование. (там по акту осмотра дом представлял собой сплошные руины)

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Одежда хранится в музеях, в специальных фондах. Во второй половине 70-х, в музее Революции в Москве, видел одежду русских царей, мундиры военных. Если мне не изменяет память, то что то из одежды 100 летней давности должно быть в музее Блещунова.


 Хотелось прикоснуться именно к одесской истории в этом вопросе.  Другое видел и даже щупал. Вот пример http://personale-sarto.blogspot.com/2012/06/blog-post_20.html Киевские сюртуки тоже видел, а одесский --- нет.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Да нет, лапсердак тилько у евреев и подлиннее сюртука был.


 Есть конкретная информация об отличиях в крое, длине, используемой ткани?

Я как-то общался с папой одной еврейской девушки... так он достал мне отрез ткани и назвал его "Крептух", сказал, что только из такого отреза мог быть пошит свадебный костюм у евреев. Спустя много лет в одной портновской книге рубежа веков Я встретил подтверждение его слов, но ткань называлась "Тух креп"... это просто так... почти шо к слову.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Думаю ни один уважающий себя дворянин в лапсердаке бы не показался на улицах города.


 Мне было бы за счастье подержать в руках такой лапсердак, как на пивопойце с палочкой.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Хотелось прикоснуться именно к одесской истории в этом вопросе. Киевские сюртуки тоже видел, а одесский --- нет.


 Попытайте счастье в музее Оперного театра или на киностудии.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Нет, пытать счастья --- не мой метод. Ко мне всё чего хочу приходит само собой... неожиданно.

----------


## Семирек

> Мне было бы за счастье подержать в руках такой лапсердак, как на пивопойце с палочкой.


 Так ради Бога - ищущий всегда найдет! Только не надо путать лапсердак с сюртуком и тем более со фраком!

----------


## Torry Kratch

Ой, тока не учите меня шить. У Вас есть конкретная информация по различиям? Если да, то буду безмерно благодарен. В современной Одессе Я встречал датишных именно в сюртуках, а в сети встречаются только длинные чёрные халаты. 

Однако речь совсем за другое. Одесский портной стал мифическим персонажем, интересно было бы узнать хоть одну реальную историю, а тем более увидеть те вещи которыми они себя прославили.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ой, тока не учите меня шить. У Вас есть конкретная информация по различиям? Если да, то буду безмерно благодарен. В современной Одессе Я встречал датишных именно в сюртуках, а в сети встречаются только длинные чёрные халаты. 
> 
> Однако речь совсем за другое. Одесский портной стал мифическим персонажем, интересно было бы узнать хоть одну реальную историю, а тем более увидеть те вещи которыми они себя прославили.


  А разве длинная черная одежа не есть лапсердак? Судя по тому как вы написали слово ортодокс вы из Израиля, только там репатрианты ортодоксальных называют датишными. Но как говорится "ле коль эхад лефи дат шело"... 



P.S. Сегодня Судный день, а в этот день принято просить прощения перед всеми, так вот прошу прощения если кого то когда либо обидел  и желаю всем хорошей записи в Книге Жизни!!!

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Судя по тому как вы написали слово ортодокс вы из Израиля


 Нет (улыбаюсь), Я с Одессы. Не еврей (хотя, кто его знает?).




> А разве длинная черная одежа не есть лапсердак?


 Кто его знает? 







> Сегодня Судный день


 Состояние души особое... и погода...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нет, пытать счастья --- не мой метод. Ко мне всё чего хочу приходит само собой... неожиданно.


 Зачем тогда морочить людям ... голову? Сидите и ждите.

----------


## Torry Kratch

А поговорить? Понимаете?... в Одессе остался ОДИН портной с раньшего времени --- Борис Григорьевич с Франца Меринга/Петра великого. Но с ним Я уже поговорил.

----------


## Black_Shef

> [B]А разве длинная черная одежа не есть лапсердак?[/B ]Судя по тому как вы написали слово ортодокс вы из Израиля, только там репатрианты ортодоксальных называют датишными. Но как говорится "ле коль эхад лефи дат шело"...


 Именно



> *ЛАПСЕРДАК* - старинный долгополый сюртук у польских и галицийских евреев.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А поговорить? Понимаете?... в Одессе остался ОДИН портной с раньшего времени --- Борис Григорьевич с Франца Меринга/Петра великого. Но с ним Я уже поговорил.


 Я бы Вам посоветовал поговорить с Дорфманом, но его уже давно нет. Ни здесь, ни там. Не знаю, есть ли Гун?

----------


## Torry Kratch

С Семёном Анатольевичем Я говорил ещё загодя, иначе бы мне здесь не было бы интереса.

----------


## victor.odessa

> С Семёном Анатольевичем Я говорил ещё загодя, иначе бы мне здесь не было бы интереса.


 "Перед Вами шикарный лайнер Александр  Пушкин. Я знал его ещё тогда, когда он был маленькой лодочкой." из одесской жизни. Не правда ли, актуально.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Так Я не вчера зашёл.

----------


## Скрытик

Фантазеры...

----------


## Пушкин

> Нет (улыбаюсь), Я с Одессы. Не еврей (хотя, кто его знает?).


  нет, нет (так же улыбаясь и прищурься на один глаз))))) вы уже на израильском сленге прокололись :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Фантазеры...


 "Первым в повестке дня стоял проект плана территории в границах улиц Посмитного, Тенистой, Солнечной, Генуэзской, Пионерской и Гагаринское плато. Его обсуждение собрало большое количество слушателей и журналистов. И не мудрено – ведь именно в рамках границ указанных улиц находится Межрейсовая база моряков, на месте которой планируется возвести церковно-приходскую школу. Ту самую, вокруг которой так кипели страсти прошедшим летом." Разве межрейсовая база находится в границах этих улиц? или мы в разных Одессах живём? 
А скоростной трамвай от Паустовского до Кулекового поля - это таки фантазии...

----------


## BIGBIG

Брюки от Дроздовского.Если кто не видел....

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> "Первым в повестке дня стоял проект плана территории в границах улиц Посмитного, Тенистой, Солнечной, Генуэзской, Пионерской и Гагаринское плато. Его обсуждение собрало большое количество слушателей и журналистов. И не мудрено – ведь именно в рамках границ указанных улиц находится Межрейсовая база моряков, на месте которой планируется возвести церковно-приходскую школу. Ту самую, вокруг которой так кипели страсти прошедшим летом." Разве межрейсовая база находится в границах этих улиц? или мы в разных Одессах живём? 
> А скоростной трамвай от Паустовского до Кулекового поля - это таки фантазии...


 Да, а если воплотят этот кошмар в действительность? Уничтожить межрейсовую базу моряков, с которой связаны многие одесситы, моряки, и построить на ее месте вот это? У нас же все может быть... Подождите, сейчас начнется стройка на ул. Черноморской (Гефта) этой смотровой вышки. *Мы теряем самые лучшие уголки Одессы* под воплощение фантазий этих неучей...

----------


## SaMoVar

Вышка, вроде, умерла своей смертью... И не скажу, что это плохо))

----------


## Invasion

Я как-то спрашивал про дома Решильевская 2. А фотку мне так и не показали. Чисто случайно встретилась фотка.

----------


## Ирина 345

это ж ещё при Российской империи?))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я как-то спрашивал про дома Решильевская 2. А фотку мне так и не показали. Чисто случайно встретилась фотка.


 Так ведь в архиве на odessastory есть. Заходите и смотрите.

----------


## Invasion

> Так ведь в архиве на odessastory есть. Заходите и смотрите.


 Я как-то спрашивал, никто не направил, точнее направили, но по ложному следу)



> это ж ещё при Российской империи?))


 Не, Римская империя) Там на заднем плане машины стоят не той эпохи)

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я как-то спрашивал, никто не направил, точнее направили, но по ложному следу)


 http://odessastory.info/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=735

----------


## Пушкин

> это ж ещё при Российской империи?))


  В 44ом году разбомбили... - это послевоенное фото...

----------


## BIGBIG

Кто определит,где этот дом

----------


## translator

*Лица Одессы*

----------


## verda

Спасибо за Лица.
Женщины не накрашены - поэтому у каждой есть Лицо.

----------


## Torry Kratch

translator, словами выразить благодарность Я не могу. Но всё же --- спасибо Вам от всей души!

----------


## klerikal

> translator, словами выразить благодарность Я не могу. Но всё же --- спасибо Вам от всей души!


 Взято отсюда https://picasaweb.google.com/113479346893380766262/WaATAB?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite

----------


## Antique

Humus хотя бы источники указывал, а то как всегда...

----------


## Shipshin

> Humus хотя бы источники указывал, а то как всегда...


 Ссылка на источник перед первой фотографией.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Вышка, вроде, умерла своей смертью... И не скажу, что это плохо))


 Ну вот и славно.

----------


## BIGBIG

1867 год

----------


## [email protected]

Странный дом обращает на себя внимание по адресу: ул. Мечникова, 90. Отличается запустенем уже более 10 лет (на моей памяти). Имеет интересное топографическое положение: со всех сторон окружен улицами. Одна из улиц (Мечникова) в районе этого дома была разорвана на 2 части (очевидно, в советское время) и, в результате, получила не менее странный изгиб. Похоже на рационализм эпохи социализма. Кто знает, что это за дом?

----------


## Shipshin

Одесса ли это?

Похоже на Приморскую внизу. Но...

----------


## Antique

> Одесса ли это?
> 
> Похоже на Приморскую внизу. Но...   Вложение 6867934


 Да, мне кажется эту фотографию как-то отгадывали. Снято возле Приморской, 22.

----------


## Antique

> Странный дом обращает на себя внимание по адресу: ул. Мечникова, 90. Отличается запустенем уже более 10 лет (на моей памяти). Имеет интересное топографическое положение: со всех сторон окружен улицами. Одна из улиц (Мечникова) в районе этого дома была разорвана на 2 части (очевидно, в советское время) и, в результате, получила не менее странный изгиб. Похоже на рационализм эпохи социализма. Кто знает, что это за дом?


 Совершенно не похоже на рационализм эпохи социализма, ни капли. И даже на рационализм не похоже.

Улица конечно же не была разорвана на две части в советское время. На самом деле она идёт в обход Толкучего рынка. Не прорезать же ей рынок, не правда ли?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Одесса ли это?
> 
> Похоже на Приморскую внизу. Но...   Вложение 6867934


 Снято с ул. Гоголя. Сзади-слева дворец Бржозовского.

----------


## SaMoVar

Началось движение по парку Победы. Кто хочет прийти на защиту парка - в 14-00 приходите. Наши будут.

----------


## Пушкин

> Началось движение по парку Победы. Кто хочет прийти на защиту парка - в 14-00 приходите. Наши будут.


  Это по поводу частной собственности в парке 40 га?

----------


## BIGBIG

Интересно,где был этот дом?

----------


## ГеннадийАК



----------


## heffalump1974

> Интересно,где был этот дом?


 Возможно это поможет?
[IMG][/IMG]

В центре - Базарная площадь, ориентация по сторонам света стандартная.

----------


## inborz

Во Флоренции недалеко от дома, где жил Данте, есть на мостовой его профиль. Вы знаете, неплохо. Но это узкие средневековые улочки, где бродят тени великих. Как это будет выглядеть у нас - да, очень сомнительно...

----------


## Пушкин

Была бы тень на стене - вопросов не возникало бы...
 И насчет интеллигенции Одессы, не знаю уж кто подписывал письмо о котором говорится в сюжете, но во Всемирном клубе одесситов 2го сентября, как раз Шелюгин и рассказывал об этой тени. Идея всем очень понравилась. Но по видимому Львов, Кохрихт, Хаит, Краймер, Розенбоим и ещё много уважаемых людей в эту "интеллигенцию" не входят...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Была бы тень на стене - вопросов не возникало бы...
>  И насчет интеллигенции Одессы, не знаю уж кто подписывал письмо о котором говорится в сюжете, но во Всемирном клубе одесситов 2го сентября, как раз Шелюгин и рассказывал об этой тени. Идея всем очень понравилась. Но по видимому Львов, Кохрихт, Хаит, Краймер, Розенбоим и ещё много уважаемых людей в эту "интеллигенцию" не входят...


  В Одессе может появиться «тень Костусева» 
В пятницу 20 сентября в 12.00 в здании ОРО НСЖУ состоится пресс-конференция общественников, которые возмущены абсурдным поступком одесской мэрии. Речь идет о создании памятного знака «тень Пушкина» пересечении Дерибасовской и Ришельевской улиц, где ранее жил великий поэт.
Вся глупость данной инициативы заключается в том, что эта тень будет размещена прямо на тротуаре, по которому будут топтаться сотни одесситов и гостей города. Поэтому данный «прожект» иначе как надругательством над памятью великого русского поэта не назовешь, ибо знак будет загажен и испорчен вандалами за короткое время.
В случае если мэрия не откажется от данной дурости, неравнодушная общественность откроет в городе «тень Костусева», с тем, чтобы все одесситы смогли высказать свое отношение к «Ришелье-2.0».

----------


## Скрытик

Одну "тень Костусева" мало. Нужно сделать трафареты, как ммм-щики делали. И катать по тротуарам всего города. Просто катастрофа какая-то - каждый новый мэр в разы хуже предыдущего. Хотя казалось, что это уже невозможно

----------


## malyutka_e

Набрел на архитектурный сайт: http://alexlevitsky.livejournal.com/

----------


## zeva

Грех смеяться,но  ржу,не могу )) http://valery-smirnov.com/index.php/...ossijskoj.html

----------


## Antique

> Набрел на архитектурный сайт: http://alexlevitsky.livejournal.com/


 Это блог и в общем-то зеркало archodessa.com Я бы не назвал его архитектурным, он скорее личный (реклама себя) + реклама проекта archodessa.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это блог и в общем-то зеркало archodessa.com Я бы не назвал его архитектурным, он скорее личный (реклама себя) + реклама проекта archodessa.


 Точно.

----------


## Пушкин

> В Одессе может появиться «тень Костусева» 
> В пятницу 20 сентября в 12.00 в здании ОРО НСЖУ состоится пресс-конференция общественников, которые возмущены абсурдным поступком одесской мэрии. Речь идет о создании памятного знака «тень Пушкина» пересечении Дерибасовской и Ришельевской улиц, где ранее жил великий поэт.
> Вся глупость данной инициативы заключается в том, что эта тень будет размещена прямо на тротуаре, по которому будут топтаться сотни одесситов и гостей города. Поэтому данный «прожект» иначе как надругательством над памятью великого русского поэта не назовешь, ибо знак будет загажен и испорчен вандалами за короткое время.
> В случае если мэрия не откажется от данной дурости, неравнодушная общественность откроет в городе «тень Костусева», с тем, чтобы все одесситы смогли высказать свое отношение к «Ришелье-2.0».


  Да согласен, дело не в тени на асфальте, а в Костусеве...
Свежий анекдот:
_- Одесситы а что для Вас значит счастье?
- Счастье - это наш мэр Алексей Костусев...
- А что же тогда для Вас НЕсчастье?
- А несчастье - это иметь такое "счастье"...
_

----------


## BIGBIG

А над чем ржете?


> Грех смеяться,но  ржу,не могу )) http://valery-smirnov.com/index.php/...ossijskoj.html

----------


## Trs

Сегодня я наконец нашёл списание 28 трамвайных вагонов в августе 1949 года, а вместе с ним ещё кое-что.

*ГАОО, ф. Р-1234, о. 7, д. 726* — протокол № 25 заседания Горисполкома.

*Решение № 1082 от 08.09.1949* 
Об организации дома грудного ребёнка № 5. Суть: на территории джутовой фабрики организовывается дом грудного ребёнка в помещении детского сада ясельного типа. Сам детский сад выселяют, не зная точно куда, но в помещение, более для него подходящее.

*Решение № 1083 от 08.09.1949* 
О предоставлении Одесскому Медицинскому Институту для использования под спортзал б. спортивного помещения по ул. Островидова (здание немецкой кирхи).

*Решение № 1084 от 08.09.1949* 
О возвращении б. спортивного помещения спортивному обществу Спартак (Пушкинская, 49). На момент вынесения решения помещение было занято еврейской религиозной общиной под молитвенный дом.
*
Решение № 1102 от 12.09.1949*
О возврате помещения по Куйбышева, 26, городскому отделу культпросветработы.  На момент вынесения решения помещение было занято церковью на протяжении семи лет. До войны в здании был дом Колхозника.

*Решение № 1109 от 14.09.1949*
О застройке и благоустройстве Пересыпи. В двух словах суть такова: Пересыпь можно застраивать новыми домами, старые одноэтажные дома можно надстраивать вторым этажом, улицы необходимо благоустроить.
*
Решение № 1110 от 14.09.1949*
Об отводе чаеразвесочной фабрике участка по ул. Лизогуба, 23 для расширения фабрики.
Фабрика обратилась с предложением отселить жителей полуразрушенного двухэтажного флигеля (10 кв., 7 кухонь) и одноэтажного флигеля (2 семьи) в собственные жилые дома и обязалась отстроить жильё взамен сносимых домов. Горисполком частично принял предложение, обязав фабрику построить новый дом и сдать его до 01.01.1951, разрешив до подачи генплана застройки расчистить от развалин участок, но запретив отселение жильцов до сдачи нового дома.
План участка:  (пунктиром показаны разрушенные здания).

*Решение № 1112 от 14.09.1949*
О ремонте и окраске фасадов зданий в центральной части города. Суть: запретить частичную окраску (за исключением первых этажей) и обязать предприятия, занимающие помещения в доме, принимать долевое участие в окраске и ремонте фасада.

*Решение № 1117 от 17.09.1949*
Об утверждении решения Сталинского районного исполкома о внесении изменений в титульный список на капремонт
Список (без ассигнованных сумм) прилагается Изменения в тит&#1.txt

*Решение № 1125 от 15.09.1949*
О предоставлении ремконторе Водно-транспортного района помещений и территории двора по Малому переулку, 4, для организации стройдвора.

*Решение № 1136 от 15.09.1949*
Об очерёдности отвода свободных участков от разрушенных зданий для строительства.
Список прилагается, но там у некоторых домов я не успел записать площадь. Она должна приблизительно совпадать с жилой площадью в последней колонке. Список площадо&#10.txt

*Решение № 1139  от 15.09.1949*
Об отводе Черноморскому пароходству «Совтанкер» свободного земельного участка по ул. Богатого № 54 и части участка № 56 для строительства жилого дома (наверное, наоборот: на плане половина 54 и целый 56).

*Решение № 1142 от 15.09.1949*
О ходе восстановления и строительства (...) — предприятия-застройщики не успевают сдавать дома
Халтурина, 5 (восстановление)
Застройщик: завод Большевик
Строительная организация: СМУ Масложирстроя
Из намеченных 200 кв. м. в I квартале и 280 кв. м. во II квартале не введено ни одного.
Инструментальная, 46 (строительство)
Застройщик: завод радиально-сверлильных станков
Строительная организация: СМУ Станкостроя
Срок ввода — II квартал. Фактически из 876 кв. м. сдано лишь 154 за счёт сборных домов. 
Техническая готовность первого дома — 75%, второго — 54% (дома идентичны друг другу).
Энгельса, 14-б (восстановление)
Застройщик: Автосборочный завод
Строительная организация: Автотракторострой
Ввод I очереди срывается из-за отсутствия 40 куб. м. древесины для настилки полов.
ГИК разрешил установить новые сроки и рекомендовал районным исполкомам расторгнуть договор с застройщиками в случае повторного срыва сроков.
Халтурина, 6. Срок ввода I секции: 6.10.49, II секции: 1.11.49, III секции: 30.12.49
Энгельса, 14-б. Срок ввода I секции: 1.11.49, II секции: 30.12.49.
Инструментальная, 46. Срок ввода I дома: 1.10.49, II дома: 1.11.49

*ГАОО, ф. Р-1234, о. 7, д. 727* — протокол № 26 заседания Горисполкома.

*Решение № 1149 от 19.09.1949*
Об использовании катакомб для хранения картофеля. Часть катакомб, имеющих выход на Виноградную, 24, решено оборудовать под овощехранилище.
1. Оборудовать вентиляцию
2. Проложить силовую и осветительную электросеть
3. Установить 10 вагонеток и 150 м узкоколейки (Trs: кто там предлагал метро по катакомбам? Всё уже придумано до вас.)
4. Оборудовать закрома для хранения картофеля

*Решение № 1192 от 26.09.1949*
О техническом состоянии дома № 9а по улице Красной Армии. Суть: подвал дома подтоплен из-за неисправных водопровода и канализации, со стороны примыкания к дому № 11 появились сквозные трещины и съехала несущая стена. 

*Решение № 1195 от 26.09.1949*
О восстановлении жилого фонда трестом Главмука и Стройтрестом № 9. Застройщики снова не вписываются в сроки.
Пироговская, 5
Застройщик: Стройтрест № 9 (он же и строительная организация)
В IV квартале должно быть сдано 500 кв. м. жилья, что находится под угрозой срыва, работы далеки от окончания.
Щепкина, 17
Застройщик: Главмука
Строительная организация: СМУ-2 Укрзаготстроя
Введено всего 225 кв. м. из 500, остальные должны быть введены за счёт дворовых флигелей, но они не восстановлены

----------


## zeva

> А над чем ржете?


 Так кто же, кого больше изнасиловал) И смотря под каким углом к этому вопросу подходить.Советская,украинская,русская или татаро-монгольская армия.)Просто был предыдущий пост  Смирнова который меня шокировал http://valery-smirnov.com/index.php/easyblog/entry/krasnaya-armiya-iznasilovala-3-milliona-yaponok.html (КРАСНАЯ АРМИЯ ИЗНАСИЛОВАЛА 3 МИЛЛИОНА ЯПОНОК),но уже последующие посты  вызывают смех.)

----------


## kafkastr

Вот товарисч, который рисует злополучные граффити 
на старых архитектурных объектах
063 264 13 79
[email protected]
http://vk.com/m97project

Ему же это кто-то заказывает.

----------


## heffalump1974

> [частично поскипано]
> 
> *Решение № 1084 от 08.09.1949* 
> О возвращении б. спортивного помещения спортивному обществу Спартак (Пушкинская, 49). На момент вынесения решения помещение было занято еврейской религиозной общиной под молитвенный дом.
> 
> Решение № 1110 от 14.09.1949[/B]
> Об отводе чаеразвесочной фабрике участка по ул. Лизогуба, 23 для расширения фабрики.
> Фабрика обратилась с предложением отселить жителей полуразрушенного двухэтажного флигеля (10 кв., 7 кухонь) и одноэтажного флигеля (2 семьи) в собственные жилые дома и обязалась отстроить жильё взамен сносимых домов. Горисполком частично принял предложение, обязав фабрику построить новый дом и сдать его до 01.01.1951, разрешив до подачи генплана застройки расчистить от развалин участок, но запретив отселение жильцов до сдачи нового дома.
> План участка: Вложение 6885346 (пунктиром показаны разрушенные здания).


 По первому пункту - выходит, под молитвенный дом было занято помещение (как его точно называть?) свадебного зала?

По второму - получается, что 23-й номер был заново выстроен примерно в 1949-51м.
Мама, въехавшая туда с родителями в начале-середине 50-х рассказывала про небольшой палисадник.
А история с расширением имела своё продолжение в 1976-м, когда, наобещав переселение чуть ли не по соседству на Свердлова, жильцов отселяли на Вильямса 70.

Хорошо хоть дом отца был всего в квартале, на Бебеля 4-а. Туда он в начале 60-х попал с К.Маркса (вроде 85), когда его часть семейства таки вернулась в Одессу: уже и война закончилась и, разумеется, эвакуация, а дед надумал в автотехникум поступать. До войны жили в 13-м номере на Пушкинской...

----------


## Пушкин

> По первому пункту - выходит, под молитвенный дом было занято помещение (как его точно называть?) свадебного зала?


 Нет было занято здание бывшей синагоги, кстати там и сейчас спортзал...

----------


## BIGBIG

Так Вы считаете,что русский воин был белый и пушистый?На войне все превращаются в гиен.Так мне рассказывал мой отец,прошедший всю войну,и воевавший против японцев.Он признает,что зверства были,только кто их считал.Меня удивляет только точность цифр.А все остальное-грусть.И не забывайте,что историю ВСЕГДА пишут победители


> Так кто же, кого больше изнасиловал) И смотря под каким углом к этому вопросу подходить.Советская,украинская,русская или татаро-монгольская армия.)Просто был предыдущий пост  Смирнова который меня шокировал http://valery-smirnov.com/index.php/easyblog/entry/krasnaya-armiya-iznasilovala-3-milliona-yaponok.html (КРАСНАЯ АРМИЯ ИЗНАСИЛОВАЛА 3 МИЛЛИОНА ЯПОНОК),но уже последующие посты  вызывают смех.)

----------


## Trs

А как попросить модераторов убрать этот спам из темы?

*heffalump1974*, вы про большой корпус по Троицкой? http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CVbRU--J

----------


## Пушкин

Кто теперь это помнит...

----------


## translator

*Одесса. Часть 17*

----------


## heffalump1974

> А как попросить модераторов убрать этот спам из темы?
> 
> *heffalump1974*, вы про большой корпус по Троицкой? http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CVbRU--J


 Да, про него. Потом там до второй половины 80-х стоял традиционный в подобных случаях деревянный забор, вроде того что сейчас на Успенской между 39-й школой и ПриватБанком. До Вильямса если на такси добираться ровно трёшка выходила.
Из фоток как-то на форуме выкладывал одну, с углом дома, предположительно годов 60-х.
... и рабочие с СВ - "свежеворованным" чаем...
А на соседнем квартале, который от Лизогуба до Осипова, стояла зелёная пивная будка, аналогичное сооружение в квартале оттуда, возле гастронома на Бебеля не могу припомнить, чтоб использовали по назначению, всё больше как склад под тару.

И не напомнит ли кто, тут же расположенную остановку 5-го и 9-го троллейбусов чуток перемещали, или это ложные воспоминания после 90-х?

----------


## Antique

> По первому пункту - выходит, под молитвенный дом было занято помещение (как его точно называть?) свадебного зала?


 Лютеранская церковь по документам тоже занимает помещение спортивного зала.

----------


## zeva

> Так Вы считаете,что русский воин был белый и пушистый?На войне все превращаются в гиен.Так мне рассказывал мой отец,прошедший всю войну,и воевавший против японцев.Он признает,что зверства были,только кто их считал.Меня удивляет только точность цифр.А все остальное-грусть.И не забывайте,что историю ВСЕГДА пишут победители


 Я с вами полностью согласен,меня удивляет,что америкосы ни кого не насиловали и многие авторы пишут,что беспридел закончился когда они пришли,получается что они были белыми пушистыми  или их вообще женщины не интересовали,в любом случае статья написана одесским писателем-заслуживает внимание.Тем более что это прикол,ну кто мог подсчитать количество половых актов,а тем более изнасилованных девственниц лично Берией - там цифра 50000 тысяч девушек,это получатся что Берия  пол жизни провел в подвалах НКВД-насилуя исключительно Японок)))

----------


## Antique

> По второму - получается, что 23-й номер был заново выстроен примерно в 1949-51м.


 Но вроде же под 23-м номером не одно, а несколько зданий. в 1950-х было выстроено здание по Карантинной улице примыкающей к высотному корпусу.

----------


## heffalump1974

> Но вроде же под 23-м номером не одно, а несколько зданий. в 1950-х было выстроено здание по Карантинной улице примыкающей к высотному корпусу.


 Про наличие более одного здания и в том самом посте ув. Trs #25194 (https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=41759872&viewfull=1#post41759872), с которого и началось, только вот что не вполне понятно: наличие же флигелей, как мне кажется, подразумевает и существование в некоторый момент дома, к коему они пристраивались, хотя бы и стоящими отдельно. Но без схем и фотографий это не более чем гадание на кофейной гуще.

Опять же, что именно считать высотным корпусом? То, что сейчас стоит?

И да простят мне повторное выкладывание - http://pixs.ru/showimage/Lizogubajp_5777524_6345599.jpg .

----------


## Trs

Там пунктиром в части по Ярославского показаны контуры разрушенного дома. Вероятно, главным зданием был он.

----------


## Antique

> Про наличие более одного здания и в том самом посте ув. Trs #25194 (https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=41759872&viewfull=1#post41759872), с которого и началось


 Ну вот я и говорю, что там же несколько зданий было. А вы говорите 23-й номер -так можно говорить, когда под 23 номером значится только одно здание.





> только вот что не вполне понятно: наличие же флигелей


 А что за фигеля?




> Опять же, что именно считать высотным корпусом? То, что сейчас стоит?


 То что со второй половины ХХ века построили, то сейчас и стоит. Конечно же я про него, там всего один такой.




> Там пунктиром в части по Ярославского показаны контуры разрушенного дома. Вероятно, главным зданием был он.


 Не было на этом участке главного дома. На улицу выходило два или три дома. Главный дом существует в том случае, если весь уличный периметр занимает он один.

----------


## Trs

Кое-что об участке на Жуковского, 17 (угловой с Ришельевской, занятый б. жилым домом ОТТУ).

В июне 1955 года участок был закрыт забором и существующее строение было разобрано.
В июле 1955 года был раскопан и демонтирован фундамент.
В августе начата укладка нового фундамента, которая продолжалась по октябрь.

01.05.1958 сдан жилой дом на Жуковского, 17 на 27 квартир, причём назван четырёхэтажным. Вероятно, речь идёт только о секции по Жуковского. Больше информации в акте о приёмке дома (ГАОО, ф. Р-56, о. 5, д. 216) в 1958 году, но я его пока не брал и вряд ли возьму в ближайшее время. Когда сдана секция по Ленина — неясно. Возможно, в 1959 году.

Ист.: журнал учёта актов по капремонту и капстроительству за 1955 год; годовой отчёт за 1958 год. (архив КП «ОГЭТ»)

----------


## Antique

> 01.05.1958 сдан жилой дом на Жуковского, 17 на 27 квартир, причём назван четырёхэтажным.


 А не имелись ли ввиду жилые этажи? Секцию со стороны Жуковского я бы назвал трёхэтажной. И интересно, неужели в одной только секции по Жуковского было 27 квартир? Мне кажется это слишком много.

----------


## Trs

Странно, что о жилых этажах написали «Четырёхэтажный жилой дом». Почему тогда не пятиэтажный, если брать в расчёт секцию по Ришельевской? (меня начали покусывать сомнения в том, что это тоже дом ОТТУ, но оба дома спроектированы одним архитектором) и строились одновременно.

 По ширине секции по Жуковского туда вполне влезут две парадные. Наподобие двух парадных в нашем доме на Военном спуске. А ведь у нас на три оконных оси меньше по фасаду (без врезки между 1/3 и 3, куда втиснули ещё по комнате на этаж). На Жуковского, 17, прослеживается такое же планировочное решение с прямоугольными в плане двухкомнатными квартирами на фасад и двухсторонними двухкомнатными с краёв. Но при этом совершенно неясна тогда планировка в центральной части здания.

----------


## Antique

> Когда сдана секция по Ленина — неясно. Возможно, в 1959 году.


 На аттике указан 1957 год. Фасадные работы должны были быть выполнены в этом году.

----------


## heffalump1974

> Ну вот я и говорю, что там же несколько зданий было. А вы говорите 23-й номер -так можно говорить, когда под 23 номером значится только одно здание.


 Вообще-то о них говорит текст протокола заседания Горисполкома из поста ув. *Trs*. Сам же про 23-й № говорю со слов мамы ("мы жили в 23-м номере..."), опираясь на некоторые семейные записи (если найду какой ордер - непременно отпишу, а так всё больше автобиографии попадаются), и в соотв. с прилагаемой фотографией.




> А что за фигеля?


 Они упомянуты в тексте того же протокола. Насколько были затронуты дальнейшей стройкой и как долго простояли сказать не могу.




> То что со второй половины ХХ века построили, то сейчас и стоит. Конечно же я про него, там всего один такой.


 Он не столько второй половины, сколько третьей четверти, поэтому угловой дом №23, по крайней мере с середины 50-х по середину 70-х к нему примыкать не мог, что видно и на фото.[/QUOTE]




> Не было на этом участке главного дома. На улицу выходило два или три дома. Главный дом существует в том случае, если весь уличный периметр занимает он один.


 Адресовалось не мне, но попробую ответить: вероятно там был некий дом, судя по тексту протокола - с флигелем(ями); причём некоторые из этих сооружений были (частично) разрушены; позже, в начале 50-х - в соотв. с протоколом - сооружён жилой дом, снесённый вместе с возможно ещё стоявшими флигелями от старого дома ориентировочно около 1976 для последующей постройки высотного бетонного корпуса всё той же чаеразвесочной фабрики. Так?

----------


## Antique

> Он не столько второй половины, сколько третьей четверти, поэтому угловой дом №23, по крайней мере с середины 50-х по середину 70-х к нему примыкать не мог, что видно и на фото.


 Вы уплываете куда-то за контекст обсуждения. В тексте ни разу не указано прошедшее время и даже есть слово "сейчас". Совсем не понятно, зачем указывать расположение здания 1950-х годов относительно зданий на момент его постройки, когда безмерно продуктивнее в качестве ориентира указывать современного соседа этого здания.





> Адресовалось не мне, но попробую ответить: вероятно там был некий дом, судя по тексту протокола - с флигелем(ями); причём некоторые из этих сооружений были (частично) разрушены; позже, в начале 50-х - в соотв. с протоколом - сооружён жилой дом, снесённый вместе с возможно ещё стоявшими флигелями от старого дома ориентировочно около 1976 для последующей постройки высотного бетонного корпуса всё той же чаеразвесочной фабрики. Так?


 И всё же непонятно на что вы отвечаете, так-как не было вопроса. Я даже не знаю, что на это ответить. Некоторые из формулировок я нахожу не совсем точными.  

Мне кажется сомнительным, что руководство города стало бы сносить дом через два десятилетия после постройки. Зато со стороны Карантинной улицы имеется здание 1950-х годов, которое могло быть жилым.




> Сам же про 23-й № говорю со слов мамы ("мы жили в 23-м номере...")


 Но это совсем разные вещи, фраза же не была оформлена как цитата.




> Они упомянуты в тексте того же протокола. Насколько были затронуты дальнейшей стройкой и как долго простояли сказать не могу.


 С какой-то вероятностью могли иметь ввиду просто здание. Возможно различие в толковании формулировок. То есть под флигелем могли понимать просто здание, не обязательно дворовой флигель.

----------


## heffalump1974

> ...
> Мне кажется сомнительным, что руководство города стало бы сносить дом через два десятилетия после постройки. Зато со стороны Карантинной улицы имеется здание 1950-х годов, которое могло быть жилым.
> ...
> С какой-то вероятностью могли иметь ввиду просто здание. Возможно различие в толковании формулировок. То есть под флигелем могли понимать просто здание, не обязательно дворовой флигель.


 "Вместо тысячи слов" -
[IMG][/IMG]
Скан бабушкиной "Личной книжки матери на получение государственного пособия". Я, признаться, поленился сканировать следующую страницу, где написано про её дату выдачи Сталинским райисполкомом в марте 51-го, но при необходимости могу.
Иными словами, данный адрес (Лизогуба 23) на 1951-й год имелся, как и на момент составления указанного в предыдущих постах протокола.
Относились ли к нему другие дома, кроме нашего, видимого на прилагаемой фотографии, с окнами, выходящими на Ярославского (через них, кстати, неплохо было видно проходящих строем курсантов из мореходки) - не знаю; что с ними было далее до строительства бетонной высотки - не знаю. Но к бетонке оно точно не примыкало по причине отсутствия таковой.

Что же до сомнений в сносе, просто взгляните на фото из поста №25207: наблюдаемого на нём дома, когда бы его не возвели, таки больше его нет.
Может он и был более старым, но как тогда это стыковать со схемой из поста *Trs*, где на этом самом месте отмечен дом, планируемый к сносу?

----------


## Antique

> Иными словами, данный адрес (Лизогуба 23) на 1951-й год имелся, как и на момент составления указанного в предыдущих постах протокола.


 Это немного другое. Никто не ставил под сомнения, что все здания на участке имели один адрес.





> Относились ли к нему другие дома, кроме нашего, видимого на прилагаемой фотографии, с окнами, выходящими на Ярославского (через них, кстати, неплохо было видно проходящих строем курсантов из мореходки) - не знаю; что с ними было далее до строительства бетонной высотки - не знаю. Но к бетонке оно точно не примыкало по причине отсутствия таковой. Что же до сомнений в сносе, просто взгляните на фото из поста №25207: наблюдаемого на нём дома, когда бы его не возвели, таки больше его нет.
> Может он и был более старым, но как тогда это стыковать со схемой из поста *Trs*, где на этом самом месте отмечен дом, планируемый к сносу?


 Здание на фотографии было построено приблизительно в начале ХІХ века. С этой стороны было два дореволюционных дома. Часть обведённая пунктиром на схеме, это часть правого здания, которое отсутствует на фотографии. Интересно, что угловая часть на аэрофотосьёмке тоже похоже на здание, не исключено, что это сараи пристроенные к стене со стороны двора. 

Наиболее вероятным мне представляется такой ход событий: у здания по Троицкой, которое является смежным со зданием на 8-м участке была повреждена правая часть с крылом выходящим ао двор - по документом он прошёл как флигель. Предполагаю, что часть здания, но не всё демонтировали. Затем со стороны Карантинной улицы на пустопорожнем месте в 1950-х было возведено четырёхэтажное здание, вероятно жилое. Затем в начале 1980-х участок отдаётся под производство, два упомянутых здания по Троицкой улице сносят, где в 1982 году возводят высотный корпус. А сталинку со стороны Карантинной улицы переоборудовали для производственных нужд.

Снято скорее всего до революции. На снимке запечатлено три дома. У края - 8б, далее - два дома на участке 10:

----------


## Torry Kratch

Кто помнит/знает назначение этого сооружения?

----------


## heffalump1974

> (поскипал)


 Многократное спасибо за непротиворечивую версию. Тем более - примерно соответствующую и прилагаемой фотографии и отчасти ранее выкладывавшимся рисункам на тему послевоенных лагерей военнопленных.
Разве что насчёт 1982 несколько размыто выходит, забор там ещё долго стоял, я достаточно походил через него на 5/9-й троллейбус до пл.Мартыновского. Может найдётся кто, знающий дату сдачи.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Кто помнит/знает назначение этого сооружения?


 Это одесский стоунхендж :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Снято скорее всего до революции. На снимке запечатлено три дома. У края - 8б, далее - два дома на участке 10:


  А в левом нижнем углу хорошо видна тень от башенки бывшей чаеразвесочной фабрики Высоцкого. Она не сохранилась.

----------


## Antique

> А в левом нижнем углу хорошо видна тень от башенки бывшей чаеразвесочной фабрики Высоцкого. Она не сохранилась.


 На счёт башенки не знаю, может быть она и была первоначально, я её не застал. А вот тень падает не от башни, а от пилона справа от ворот:

----------


## inborz

Если мне память не изменяет, это в парке Ленина, сейчас Победы, павильон для выставки цветов

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Если мне память не изменяет, это в парке Ленина, сейчас Победы, павильон для выставки цветов


 Я так и предполагал, хотя не помню этот павильон в действии. Поэтому и спросил.

----------


## Antique

> Разве что насчёт 1982 несколько размыто выходит, забор там ещё долго стоял, я достаточно походил через него на 5/9-й троллейбус до пл.Мартыновского. Может найдётся кто, знающий дату сдачи.


 Это я из справочника В.А. Пилявского выписал: "Складской корпус чаеразвесочной фабрики, 1982, арх. Г.С. Тарасюк". Но часто в справочнике В.А. Пилявского всё оказывается немного не так, как в нём указано.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На счёт башенки не знаю, может быть она и была первоначально, я её не застал. А вот тень падает не от башни, а от пилона справа от ворот:


 Да, скорее это тень от пилона, но башня тоже была. Их было даже две - одна со стороны Троицкой, другая со стороны Канатной. Я говорю об известной фотографии из краеведческого музея, сделанной с противоположного угла перекрестка.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Если мне память не изменяет, это в парке Ленина, сейчас Победы, павильон для выставки цветов


 его так и не достроили.
а вот летний кинотеатр работал. 
сейчас в нем Таврия-В, какой-то офис.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Открытка, нашёл в Киевской антик.лавке -



обратка

----------


## Гражданин А.

Похоже на трамвайную остановку ...

----------


## Antique

> Похоже на трамвайную остановку ...


 Это она и есть. Стояла прямо перед Домом градоначальника.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Это она и есть. Стояла прямо перед Домом градоначальника.


 на фото есть трамвайные провода ...

----------


## Trs

И только трамвая не хватает.

----------


## Bartik

На фотке справа Цена 1р.50к. ... Это цена чего? Театра, билета или фотки? )))

----------


## Гражданин А.

> На фотке справа Цена 1р.50к. ... Это цена чего? Театра, билета или фотки? )))


 цена фото-открытки в ценах до 1961 года

----------


## Ричар

> Оно уничтожает єту малую архитектурную форму. Павильон был красив в своём естевстве, а заляпистая мазня и металочерепица его уничтожила. Это было красивое, выдержанное в едином стиле здание, а во что оно превратилось сейчас? Вульгарный примитивизм.


 А как вам такой вариант?

----------


## Antique

> на фото есть трамвайные провода ...


 В 1930-е в туристических целях сняли фильм, в котором вагон как раз поворачивает с Ланжероновской на Ришельевскую.

----------


## Trs

> Вложение 6897884
> 
> А как вам такой вариант?


 Это просто безобразно. Какой-то сельский аляповатый шик.

----------


## Bartik

> Это просто безобразно. Какой-то сельский аляповатый шик.


 Да уж... Зато про МАФы на горсовете столько копий ломали...

----------


## Гражданин А.

> В 1930-е в туристических целях сняли фильм, в котором вагон как раз поворачивает с Ланжероновской на Ришельевскую.


 а когда же остановку снесли

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 6897884
> 
> А как вам такой вариант?


  Вы посмотрите на деформированный цоколь и ободранную кайму крыши. Это не реставрация, а покраска и переделка. Напоминает в очередной раз покрашенный забор. Притом, что к павильону прикрепили кондиционер и навес. Я уже молчу про пластмассовые двери, а там между прочим ,стояли оригинальные, которым было 100 лет. На счёт покраски, схема может быть и сошла бы, хотя прежний серо-синий цвет больше соответствует эпохе и стилю. Опять, же предыдущий цвет мог сохранится с дореволюционного времени, если краситель был добавлен в раствор, так что целесообразность нынешней окраски также под сомнением. Единственное, что было необходимым, так это выделение цветом декоративных элементов.




> а когда же остановку снесли


 Подозреваю, что тогда же, когда и закрыли маршрут. Таких навесов было много по городу.

----------


## Antique

Вот как искажают памятники архитектуры.
Подстанция на Малой Арнаутской и Екатерининской:


Телефонная станция на Жуковского и Екатерининской:

----------


## SaMoVar

С подлодкой таки извращение сделали...

----------


## malyutka_e

А что с воротами мавританской арки? Их нашли?

----------


## Trs

Остановка напротив Оперного прекратила своё существование одновременно с домом. Их разобрали вместе. После расчистки руин её там уже нет.

----------


## Лысый0

> Лютеранская церковь по документам тоже занимает помещение спортивного зала.


  И Кирха и костел и синагога были спортзалами - везде я успел позаниматься гимнастикой - а Вы по документам :smileflag:

----------


## Moro

*Какой была Аркадия...*


В Аркадии уже тогда было не протолкнуться. 
Еще в далеком 1929 году люди любили отдыхать у воды. На видео, снятом более полувека тому назад, видно, что Аркадия уже в то время пользовалась большим успехом.






На пляже буквально не протолкнуться. Дамы в ретро-купальниках принимают солнечные ванны, а детишки носятся из воды на сушу и обратно. Запечатленный прибрежный пейзаж кардинально отличается от Аркадии, которую видят современные одесситы и туристы. Никаких клубов, шезлонгов или продавцов. Отдыхающие просто наслаждаются морем и приятной погодой. При этом на уникальных фото, сделанных в разные периоды, можно проследить, как развивалось одесское побережье. В 1910 году как таковых пляжей и не было. Вдоль Одессы  можно было наблюдать каменные обрывы с небольшими островками песка. Правда, в Аркадии уже тогда была обустроенная набережная и усадьбы вдоль моря. Уже позже, в 50-60 годах на пляжах появились огромные зонты, беседки и топчаны. Как утверждают историки, в эти же года в городе провели масштабные работы по намыву песка. Так, вдоль городской черты появились широкие пляжи, которые до сих пор не утратили своей популярности и с каждым годом принимают все больше отдыхающих.

Аркадия, 1900 год. Фото: etoretro.ru

1910 год. Фото: etoretro.ru

Вдоль моря стройные деревья. Фото: vk.com

Аркадия прошлого. Фото: prophoto.od.ua

На пляже не протолкнуться, 1957 год. Фото: prophoto.od.ua

Советское время. Фото: etoretro.ru

Прошлое/настоящее. Фото: etoretro.ru
Взято с сайта "За Веру, Царя и Отечество! Одесса - монархическая". http://monarchy.ucoz.net/ Ссылка на статью: http://monarchy.ucoz.net/publ/pro_od...nja/48-1-0-783

----------


## Bartik

Как приятно в эту темку заходить!!! Огромное спасибо ребяты за ваши фотки, рисунки, видео, буковки... Очень полезное и нужное дело вы делаете. Сразу настроение поднимается ))) Сорри за оффтоп, не удержалась...

----------


## Moro

*Одесса времен СССР...*

На снимках советская Одесса и, в частности, горожане, которые прогуливаются по улицам, молятся в церкви, танцуют, торгуют, плавают, работают, пьют, играют в шахматы на скамейке. Одесситы прошлого века совсем не похожи на современных, да и город существенно изменился с того времени.
Оперный театр уже давно другого цвета, в городе не встретить изображение серпа и молота, а также почти исчезли следы советского прошлого. Зато улицы теперь увешены рекламой и подсветкой. Что осталось неизменным с того времени, так это количество пляжников и, возможно, подвыпившие люди, которые спят на улицах. Посмотреть на советскую Одессу, предлагаем и вам.

Эллиотт Эрвитт - СССР. Одесса. 1957 год. 

Ян Берри - Украина. Одесса. Женщины молятся. 1982 год. 

Ян Берри - Украина. Одесса.Женщина смотрит в окно кафе, в это время руководство автобусного тура проверяет имена. 1982 год. Фото: p-i-f.livejournal.com

Ян Берри - Украина. Одесса. Переполненный пляж. 1982 год. 

Ян Берри - Украина. Одесса.Женщина убирает улицы перед Оперным театром. 1982 год. 

Ян Берри - Украина. Одесса. Мужчины и женщины на рынке укрылись пленкой и сортируют лук. 1982 год. 

Ян Берри - Украина. Одесса. Двое мужчин покупают пиво в киоске

Ян Берри - Украина. Одесса. Человек с двумя кружками пива на улице перед плакатом Ленина. 1982 год. 

Ян Берри - Украина. Одесса. Пара влюбленных встретились на балконе с видом на порт с серпом и молотом на заднем фоне. 1982 год. 
http://i.vgorode.ua/m/640x0/436089.jpg
Ян Берри - Украина. Одесса. Пара влюбленных оперлась на перила в центре города, девушка с букетом цветов. 1982 год. 

 Пляж Одессы. 1981 год.

Взято с сайта "За Веру, Царя и Отечество! Одесса - монархическая". http://monarchy.ucoz.net/ Ссылка на статью: http://monarchy.ucoz.net/publ/pro_od...cev/48-1-0-812

----------


## Moro

*Одесский Свято-Никольский (Трудолюбия) храм.*


Столь необычное для современного восприятия название – Трудолюбия – исходит от святого праведного Иоанна Кронштадского. Именно этот священник и именно в этом городе не просто обратил внимание на жителей городских трущоб и неимущие слои населения, но и начал деятельно им помогать. Можно сказать, что святой праведный Иоанн Кронштадский разработал особую социальную технологию, которая актуальна до сих пор. Этому удивительному человеку принадлежит классификация бедности: «Бедность от рождения, бедность от сиротства, бедность от разных бедственных случаев - от пожара, от кражи, бедность от неспособности к труду по причине старости или болезни, или калечества, или по маловозрастности, бедность от потери места, бедность от лености, бедность от пристрастия к хмельным напиткам и, в наибольшей части случаев, от недостатка труда и oт недостатка средств, с которыми бы можно было взяться за труд: порядочной одежды, обуви, насущного хлеба, инструмента или орудия».

Святой праведный Иоанн Кронштадский

Активно занимаясь благотворительностью и уделяя особое внимание беднейшим слоям общества, он понял, что милостыня, конечно, необходима, но она часто развращает людей, отвращает их от труда. Ведь чем больше он раздавал денег, тем больше вокруг становилось нуждающихся. Так и родилась идея: для того, чтобы помочь отверженным вновь стать уважаемыми членами общества, нужна трудовая помощь. Конечно, такие попытки предпринимались и раньше, но так называемые «работные дома» вырождались в приюты для бездомных. Учтя опыт предшественников, на средства благотворителей в Кронштадте был открыт первый Дом Трудолюбия. Здесь местной бедноте давали приют и ремесло – не сложное, но способное прокормить. Ночлег и питание не были абсолютно бесплатными, но для работающего в Доме вполне посильные. Причем принимали в Дом Трудолюбия как мужчин, так и женщин.

Вскоре на просторах Российской империи в самых различных губерниях начали перенимать опыт Кронштадта. Появилось похожее учреждение и в Одессе, вблизи Пересыпского моста. Даже сегодня этот микрорайон неприветлив. Пересыпь – это песчано-ракушечная коса, отделяющая Хаджибеевский и Куяльницкий лиманы от Черного моря. Активно застраивалась она в начале XIX века. Здесь селился работный люд, труженики порта, который совсем рядом. Конечно, выражаясь современным языком, криминогенная обстановка здесь была, да и остается ныне непростой. И выбор именно такого места для основания Дома Трудолюбия более чем оправдан.

Так, в пустынном и практически заброшенном Лесном переулке началось строительство центра, как бы сейчас сказали, реабилитации нищих и бездомных, преследовавшего цель обретения ими приюта и приобщения к труду. Меценатом этого предприятия выступил одесский купец Петр Иванович Степанов. Он пожертвовал средства для строительства храма в память о Царе-Миротворце Николае I. Но этим не ограничился. Жертвователь проводил на строительстве все дни – с утра и до вечера, лично контролируя ход работ. Благодаря такому вниманию храм был построен всего за год.

Таким Свято-Никольский (Трудолюбия) храм был
Это было одноэтажное здание с двухэтажной надстройкой по центру, увенчанное пятью куполами, плюс еще один купол над алтарем. Проектировал и руководил строительством архитектор В.А. Домбровский. Дом Трудолюбия находился рядом и имел мастерские для работ, склады, просторные спальни, большую столовую и был рассчитан на 350 человек. Красивое здание храма стало настоящим украшением этого безрадостного на вид места. Освящен храм был 20 октября 1897 года Высокопреосвященнейшим Иустином, архиепископом Херсонским и Одесским, в сослужении городского духовенства и при стечении большого количества народа, заполнившего прилегающие улицы. Причем народ для того, чтобы видеть весь обряд, начал собираться еще до рассвета. Так в Одессе начал работать уникальный проект всесторонней помощи тем, кого принято было считать «отбросами» общества.

За двадцать лет, отведенных историей для деятельности храма Святителя Николая и Дома Трудолюбия при нем, здесь нашли приют сотни человек, многие обучились ремеслам и нашли свой путь в жизни. Было произведено множество товаров, которые продавались на особых лотках на одесских рынках. Многие одесситы, ремесленники, купцы приносили в дар этому заведению различные орудия труда, инструменты, материалы.

Таким Свято-Никольский (Трудолюбия) храм стал в богоборческие времена

Однако грянул гром революции 1917 года, «освободившей» в том числе и обитателей одесского Дома Трудолюбия. Свято-Никольский храм был закрыт, а здание Дома передали промышленным предприятиям. Так прекратил свое существование уникальный проект, в котором и сегодня так нуждается человеческое общество. Во время румыно-немецкой оккупации Одессы Свято-Никольский храм был открыт и послужил Богу и людям до 1961 года. Затем храм закрыли во второй раз. Долгое время здесь размещались ангар и склад хлебозавода имени Горького, спортивная школа. Надо ли говорить, что храм был практически разрушен. К 1992 году, когда сюда вернулся священник, здание превратилось в руины без крыши и ограды. Первое богослужение совершалось под дождем. Но верилось, что по милости Божией этот храм, от которого осталось одно название – Свято-Никольский (Трудолюбия), вновь восстанет из праха и будет созывать верных на молитву колокольным звоном.

Так и случилось. Прихожане внесли свою лепту в возрождение этого храма. Он совсем небольшой, - как снаружи, так и внутри, но очень красивый, чистый и ухоженный. Вновь вознеслись его золотые купола, засияли над ними кресты. А святитель Николай, изображенный на внешней стене, привлекает всех на молитву. Возрождаются здесь и традиции благотворительности – приход откликается и активно участвует во всех подобных мероприятиях Одесской епархии.

Свято-Никольский (Трудолюбия) храм сегодня
Район, в котором находится Свято-Никольский (Трудолюбия) храм, по сей день остается неблагополучным. Здесь обитает множество бездомных, наркозависимых, алкоголиков. Первое, что бросается в глаза, когда попадаешь сюда, - это вереницы грузовиков, едущих в порт, множество другого транспорта – под Пересыпским мостом проходит автомобильная дорога, железнодорожные пути, связывающие не только различные районы Одессы, но и сам город с другими областными центрами и находящимися в них предприятиями и с портом. Так что здесь всегда шумно, и воздух не напоен ароматом белой акации…

Свято-Никольский (Трудолюбия) храм внутри

И вот среди этого серого, в прямом смысле слова, мира, над громадой моста торжественным золотом в любую погоду сияют купола Свято-Никольского храма. Нарядные стены, красивая ограда, мир, особая тишина, спокойствие и практически домашний уют – все это действительно воспринимается как «не от мира сего». Богомольцы едут сюда из разных районов города. Здесь понимаешь, что такое островок благодати Божией среди суеты мира и серости будней. Приход небольшой, но очень дружный – практически все друг друга знают и помогают в случае необходимости. Особенно рады здесь видеть новые лица богомольцев. Поражает и то, можно сказать, детское доверие и любовь, с которыми люди здесь прибегают к Богу и Его Угоднику Святителю Николаю. К нему часто обращаются, как к живому: кому-то нужна работа, у кого-то проблемы в торговле или нужно продать-купить жилье, кто-то страдает от бездетности, а кто-то одинок… И по такой, искренней и бесхитростной молитве через Своего Угодника Господь всегда помогает и подает просимое и необходимое. Несмотря на период длительного запустения, сохранились святыни этого храма: Престольный крест и икона святителя Николая. Местные прихожане связывают это, без сомнения, чудо с приснопамятным архимандритом Алексием (Филозовым), который служил здесь до закрытия храма, а потом хранил реликвии в Свято-Успенском мужском монастыре. Отец Алексий успел передать сохраненные духовные сокровища вновь открытому Свято-Никольскому (Трудолюбия) храму. Произошло это незадолго до его кончины.
http://odnarodyna.com.ua/sites/default/files/2012/trudxr07.jpg
Икона святителя Николая

Богослужения совершаются здесь в воскресные и праздничные дни, традиционным стало пение акафиста святителю Николаю, совершаемое по четвергам в 8.00 утра. Так, на промышленной окраине Одессы несет свою миссию этот духовный маяк, храм имени великого угодника Божия. Хочется верить, что восстановится и Дом Трудолюбия – этот опыт так необходим сегодня, в дни острого социального неблагополучия. И ныне актуальны слова святого праведного Иоанна Кронштадтского: «Разве не доброе, не гуманное дело спасать людей от лености, праздности, апатии, тунеядства?»

Ольга Кравкц.

Взято с сайта "За Веру, Царя и Отечество! Одесса - монархическая". http://monarchy.ucoz.net/ Ссылка на статью: http://monarchy.ucoz.net/publ/pro_od...kij/48-1-0-828

----------


## Moro

*Маяки Одессы.*

Символов красавица Одесса имеет более чем достаточно. Это и величественный памятник первому одесскому градоначальнику герцогу Ришелье, и знаменитые «атланты» на улицы Гоголя, и чудо мировой архитектуры – Одесский оперный… А вот есть ли среди них самый главный? Ответить затрудняюсь. Зато точно знаю, что лучезарный символ у нас один – главный одесский маяк, носящий имя Михаила Воронцова. Главный – потому что он не один. Но обо всем – по порядку…

*Первые стражи моря*
Закладка и начало строительства первого одесского маяка относится к 1815 году, когда Одессой после отъезда Ришелье временно управлял военный комендант города генерал-майор Фома (Томас) Кобле. То ли «временно исполняющего обязанности», как сейчас бы сказали, «текучка заела», то ли, как и у пришедшего на этот пост графа Александра Ланжерона нашлись дела поважнее (у последнего – внедрение режима Порто-франко, например)… Во всяком случае, недостроенный объект на мысе Большого Фонтана (там строили первый маяк) обратил на себя внимание только генерал-губернатора Новороссийского края Михаила Воронцова, который прибыл в Одессу в 1823 году. Строительство маяка возобновили в августе того же года подрядчики Симеон Томазини и Карл Гаджини по проекту ученого-естествоиспытателя Ж.В.Гаюи. Как бы там ни было, но появлением маяка, который зажег свой огонь 6 декабря 1827 года, Одесса обязана исключительно Его Сиятельству. Поэтому одесситы его называли Воронцовским…

В середине 1830-х годов появился первый портовый маяк, деревянный. Он был установлен на обрыве Александровского парка (ныне – парк имени Т. Шевченко) и, в память о первом одесском градоначальнике, назывался Ришельевским.

В 1845 году начинается «династия» Воронцовских маяков в Одесском морском порту, которые строились и совершенствовались по мере удлинения Карантинного мола и его оконечности – Рейдового мола. Различались они и по внешнему виду, и по конструкции, и, конечно же, по оснащенности. Так вот, летом 1845 года на оконечности Карантинного мола появляется первый стационарный (хоть и тоже деревянный) Воронцовский маяк. Он построен по личной инициативе прославленного русского адмирала, открывшего миру Антарктиду, - Михаила Лазарева, который летом 1834 года был назначен на должность командующего Черноморским флотом. Маяк представлял собой восьмигранную башню, которая проработала только девять лет и прекратила свое существование не из-за обветшания, а в результате прямого попадания конгревовой ракеты*, выпущенной 10 апреля 1854 года с одного из судов объединенной англо-французской эскадры, в разгар Крымской войны подвергшей бомбардировке город и порт.

*Уничтожить, чтобы спасти*
Новый Воронцовский маяк на Рейдовом молу – элегантную чугунную коническую башню, сужающуюся кверху, – мореходам, заходившим в Одессу, пришлось ожидать целых девять лет. Его запуск приурочили к открытию памятника Воронцову на Соборной площади, состоявшегося 9 ноября 1863 года. Прослужив в таком виде ровно четверть века, в 1888 году маяк был реконструирован. Из Франции выписали осветительный аппарат системы Френкеля, башня была поставлена на каменное основание, в котором предусмотрели помещение для маячных сторожей.

Трудно сказать, сколько времени исполнял бы этот маяк свою благородную миссию, но через 53 года, во время героической обороны Одессы от немецко-румынских захватчиков, его пришлось взорвать. Произошло это 15 сентября 1941 года. Ранее, 25 августа, врагу удалось выйти в район Чебанки, где он установил орудия, из которых начал подвергать массированному артиллерийскому обстрелу город и порт. Башня Воронцовского маяка оказалась прекрасным ориентиром для румынских артиллеристов, вот и пришлось командованию Одесским оборонительным районом по согласованию с руководством порта пойти на крайние меры – уничтожить маяк…

…Каким же увидели Одесский порт его освободители в тот незабываемый день – 10 апреля 1944 года? Порта, как такового, не существовало – были лишь груды дымящихся развалин. Не только враги, даже искренние доброжелатели считали, что даже на частичное восстановление порта потребуются долгие годы. Но знаете, когда заработал истерзанный порт? Вы удивитесь - и правильно сделаете: менее, чем через полгода!

А как обстояли дела с возрождением Воронцовского маяка? Долго пришлось ожидать его появления. Сначала требовалось восстановить практически уничтоженные войной Карантинный и Рейдовый молы. Эти работы были закончены в 1953 году. А приблизительно за год до этого молодой архитектор, работавший в то время главным инженером проектов Севастопольского «Военморпроекта», получает секретное задание: в крайне сжатые сроки выпустить безадресный проект под кодовым номером. Задание было выполнено блестяще, за что автор проекта получил большую благодарность руководства и символическую денежную премию. Благодаря этому молодому специалисту в 1954 году Одесский морской порт получает долгожданный и столь необходимый для судоходства новый Воронцовский маяк в оконечности Рейдового мола в виде прекрасной белоснежной металлической башни, изготовленной на Кронштадтском судоремонтном заводе, с дальностью действия огня красного цвета 15 морских миль. Высота маяка (от уровня моря до огней) – 27,2 метра.

Очевидно, пора назвать имя этого ранее «засекреченного», а впоследствии просто незаслуженно забытого автора проекта последнего Воронцовского маяка, и сегодня радующего наши глаза: Исаак Фридман. С гордостью сообщаю, что имя это впервые прозвучало публично в 2002 году в майском номере газеты Одесского землячества Лос-Анджелеса «Одесский маяк». Автор очерка «Маяк и Фридман», светлой памяти известный одесский архитектор Евгений Гринберг, писал в нем: «Последние десятилетия ХХ века Фридман работал в Одесском «Гипрограде». Результаты его деятельности трудно переоценить – подвесная дорога в Отраде, Дворец спорта, реконструкция Оперного театра… Список велик, но инженерной визитной карточкой Фридмана навсегда останется Воронцовский маяк. Долгое время, по понятным причинам, свое авторство Исаак Моисеевич не афишировал. Впервые он официально заговорил о нем на заседании аттестационной комиссии в 1970-х – в ответ на просьбу рассказать «что-нибудь интересное» из богатой практики»…

*Романтику заменили технологии*
Еще в 1910 году маяк был оснащен «ревуном» (специалисты называют его наутофоном), включающимся в туманную погоду. Долгие годы в радио-эфир постоянной «морзянкой» шли три «тире» («О» - Одесса), замененные потом на «ВР» («Воронцовский – радио»). Как рассказал мне многоопытный начальник Воронцовского маяка Иван Цихович, никогда, кажется, с маяком не расстающийся, сегодня необходимость в романтической «морзянке» отпала благодаря внедрению спутниковой системы. Исчезла и необходимость в любую погоду – в жесточайший шторм, при сплошном обледенении – добираться по молу, через который легко перекатываются огромные волны, к маяку. Задействованная дистанционная система управления (в ее внедрении самое активное участие принимал Иван Тимофеевич) позволяет направлять работу маяка «с материка».

Створ, указывающий направление движения судна в акваторию порта, состоит из Воронцовского маяка (передний маяк створа) и заднего маяка. Это створный знак в виде установленной на крыше многоэтажного здания в начале улицы Преображенской белой четырехгранной башенки. Она находится на расстоянии 1,2 морской мили от Воронцовского. Дальность действия огня заднего маяка, также красного цвета, – 18 морских миль. Маячные огни включается по астрономическим часам от захода солнца до его восхода.

Вот, пожалуй, и все о «династии» Воронцовских маяков. И сегодня его последний представитель продолжает исправно указывать путь судам, посещающим Одесский морской порт. Правда, теперь их стало значительно меньше, и, к огромному сожалению, все они – чужие. Потому что в «лихие 1990-е» мощное Черноморское морское пароходство растаяло, словно утренняя дымка. Но трудяге маяку до этого дела нет никакого. Словом, жизнь продолжается…

Экскурсии на Воронцовский маяк пока не проводят

Служба туризма Одесского морского торгового порта (ОМТП) в 2011 году проводила экскурсии по Рейдовому молу порта - «Тропой маячника» на Воронцовский маяк. Тогда экскурсия длилась два часа. Туристам выдавали специальное снаряжение — спасательные жилеты и головной убор. Еще одно из требований гардероба туриста — обувь на резиновой подошве. К экскурсии допускались взрослые и дети, которым исполнилось десять лет. Стоила такая экскурсия 75 гривен с человека.

В этом году пока экскурсии не проводятся из-за погодных условий. О начале экскурсий и их стоимости можно узнать в службе туризма ОМТП по телефону 729-34-90.

Анатолий ГОРБАТЮК.  

Взято с сайта "За Веру, Царя и Отечество! Одесса - монархическая". http://monarchy.ucoz.net/

----------


## Скрытик

*Уважаемый. Нам очень приятно смотреть эти фото, но если Вы не перестанете рекламировать свой сайт, то я вынужден буду Вас заблокировать.*

----------


## Moro

*Самая чистая в мире куяльницкая грязь*


Одесситы всё никак не могут решить, что они любят больше: лечить или лечиться. Причём, что интересно, в общем-то, болезни те же, что и 200 лет назад, просто врачи подыскивают им всё более дорогие названия. Так вот, поскольку всегда идёт непримиримая война между традиционной и нетрадиционной медицинами, в Одессе издавна с осторожностью относились к нетрадиционным методам лечения, то есть всяким невразумительным импортным таблеткам, и лечились традиционным, природой данным средством — куяльницкой грязью.

*Чудодейственное место*
Ещё в середине XVII века, фортифицируя по югу Малороссии, французский фортификатор Гильом Левассер де Боплан описал Куяльницкий лиман, где он чуть не захлебнулся, причём, от восторга. Причиной этого стали, как писал он: «карпы и щуки неимоверной величины». Да, Одесса ещё не существовала, а старинный одесский обычай уже всех умилял — тех щук и карпов де Боплану явно подавали фаршированными. А фаршированную рыбу, приготовленную одесской хозяйкой, не забывает никто никогда!
Вдобавок о чудодейственных свойствах куяльницкой грязи прознали украинские чумаки, добывавшие на черноморских лиманах соль. Грязь вытягивала болячки, в то время как другие методы лечения вытягивали только деньги. Да, куяльницкая грязь уже сама по себе лечила, а с горилкой так просто творила чудеса.
Об этом в Европе ещё мало было известно. И тогда украинский гетман Мазепа, видя как мучает шведского короля Карла ХІІ радикулит в пояснице, пригласил того подлечиться на Куяльнике. Одновременно Мазепа пригласил туда же русского царя Петра І, которого мучил шведский король Карл ХІІ. Увы, Мазепа не учёл, что Пётр І издавна недолюбливал радикулит Карла ХІІ. Встретились оба монарха по дороге на Куяльник, под Полтавой. Пётр быстро вправил поясницу Карлу, причём, прямо на месте и без всякой грязи. «Эх, лучше бы я поехал на Куяльник», — потом сокрушался шведский король. И с тех пор слава об этом чудодейственном месте вместе с Карлом пошла, а вернее, побежала по Европе — ни славу, ни Карла было не догнать.

*Первая «санатория» России*
Европа всегда придерживалась самых прогрессивных взглядов на методы лечения. Поэтому в Европу тянулись за медицинскими знаниями. Потянулся туда и сын штаб-офицера Эраст Андреевский. Германия была ещё отсталой страной и не ввела передовых (то есть украинских) методов приёма в университеты, а именно, методом «зовнішнього незалежного оцінювання», потому что просто в Германии никто не мог связно выговорить эти три слова. Так что поступить в Берлинский университет Андреевскому не составило труда.
Памятник АндреевскомуПосле учёбы Андриевский приехал в Одессу, прихватив в Берлине знания и французскую книгу врача Эпитеса, в которой тот впервые описал лечебное значение одесских лиманов. С этим совпало назначение Эраста Степановича дивизионным врачом при Новороссийском генерал-губернаторе М.С. Воронцове. Это был знак судьбы. Оставалась мелочь — уговорить Воронцова, что тот болен и пора лечиться, лечиться, естественно, рапой и илом со дна Куяльницкого лимана. Поэтому на Куяльнике было сооружено временное ванное отделение прямо у кромки лимана, этакая палатка, затянутая тканью. Здесь, лёжа в ванне, граф Воронцов по настоянию Андреевского принимал процедуры, правда, не очень веря, что они как-то изменят графскую жизнь.

Но однажды прямо на Куяльник прискакал императорский курьер с указом, подписанным лично Николаем І. Указ гласил о переменах в жизни Воронцова: отныне он уже не граф — ему присваивается внеочередное звание князя. Рассказывают, что это известие так благотворно повлияло на генерал-губернатора, что он тут же воскликнул: «Ишь ты, из грязи в князи!». Но доктор Андреевский, проводивший в этот момент грязевую процедуру, уточнил: «Ох, не вышло бы наоборот. Надо достойно ответить на царскую милость».
ГрязелечениеОтвет не заставил себя ждать. Воронцов распорядился строить на Куяльнике стационарную лечебницу и купальни, причём, такие, чтобы туда не стыдно было пригласить даже императора поваляться на песочке, пощипать других валяющихся в преферанс. Андреевскому же было поручено возглавить ту не имеющую пока аналогов в России «санаторию», пригласив по своему усмотрению всех нужных врачей.
Истинные подвижники медицины всегда проверяют действие препарата (даже целебной грязи) прежде всего на себе. Эраст Степанович Андреевский был истинным врачом-подвижником. Дело в том, что успехи Куяльницкой лечебницы уже неоднократно отмечались в медицинских кругах. Причём, как бы не менялся состав отмечающих, не менялись меню и карта вин. Но как-то вечером отметили так сильно, что доктор Андреевский дойти до дому не смог и всю ночь проверял на себе целебные свойства куяльницкой грязи без отрыва от последней. Действие грязи оказалось столь эффективным, что наутро у доктора-новатора даже не болела голова. Так что вполне понятно, что первым лечебным учреждением на Куяльнике стал мед-вытрезвитель, а голову доктора Андреевского и сейчас можно увидеть на курорте в виде памятника энтузиасту грязелечения.

*По блату к Гиппократу*
Вторым на Куяльнике было возведено двухэтажное здание со всеми процедурными помещениями, комнатами отдыха и даже с рестораном. До этого лечение происходило на пляже и давало хорошие результаты, но когда же лечение стало проходить в ресторане, результаты стали просто фантастическими. Может быть, поэтому многие больные отказывались выздоравливать по много месяцев.
Дача врача АмброжевичаВыход был найден нехитрый. Практикующие на лимане врачи стали строить там дачи, в которых не только сдавались комнаты, но и шло непрерывное, порой круглосуточное, лечение. В этой связи наблюдался приток медперсонала, особенно хорошеньких медсестёр, которым очень нравилось принимать клятву Гиппократа. Текст клятвы, канонический со времён Гиппократа, был несколько подкорректирован и привязан к ситуации. Медсёстры клялись, что они поднимут даже самых безнадёжных больных, то есть тех, на кого махнули рукой даже жёны. И таки творили чудеса. Интересно, что когда жёны приезжали на курорт проведать своих благоверных, рецидив болезни, увы, возвращался, и приходилось снова всё поднимать.
Медицинских работников может заинтересовать, как собственно был налажен процесс лечения. Процесс лечения был налажен с помощью прейскуранта. Всё проистекало в двух «оазисах здоровья», а именно: в палатках для холодных купаний и в «парниках» для тёплых грязевых и песчаных ванн. За купание в палатке взималось 40 коп. За песчаную ванну — 1 руб. За грязную ванну (так «грязную» писано в прейскуранте) — 2 руб. Можно было купить абонемент на 12 ванн — за 20 руб.

В тёплом «парнике» песок разогревался. Причём, температура определялась не по термометру, а по крику. Если больной криком кричал, что он уже здоров и гори они огнём 20 руб., что заплачены вперёд, подогрев прекращался. В холодных купальнях наоборот — приходилось как-то греться самостоятельно. Если в двух расположенных рядом ваннах оказывались двое мужчин, то процедура происходила под наблюдением врача, у которого для сугреву всё было с собой, то есть грелись на троих. Если же в одной ванне оказывался мужчина, а в другой женщина, то процедура происходила под наблюдением всех, кто успел взять напрокат подзорную трубу. Лечение в подобном духе очень нравилась больным, которые вмиг становились здоровыми.
Но, как правило, завершали лечение, как уже говорилось, медсёстры. Это из-за них на Куяльнике даже пришлось возвести свою церковь. В неё больные ходили молиться о том, чтобы жена не узнала, как проходят процедуры, почему в столовой воду «Куяльник» подают в бутылках, на которых написано «Шампанское Мумм Кордон Вер», и, если медсестра за ширмой хохочет, как ненормальная, то кто кому делает массаж.
Дача СанкташевскогоИтак, констатируем, что Куяльник был популярен во всей России и даже за рубежом. И лечение в нём практически не прерывалось, разве что во время Крымской войны, когда на берегу лимана была установлена артиллерийская батарея для отражения английской эскадры. И не потому что англичане были врагами, просто на всю эскадру на курорте не хватило бы мест, а тем более шампанского.
Одесские методы лечения пользовались необыкновенной популярностью, и будущее Куяльника было светло и прекрасно, пока однажды местные медицинские светила Е. Брусиловский, Д. Амброжевич, В. Яхимович, О. Мочутковский и другие не развели руками: «Господа, а ведь запасы куяльницкой грязи подходят к концу. Предприятие на грани банкротства». И тогда было найдено радикальное решение: на Куяльник стали свозить грязь со всей Одессы, тем более, что по химическому составу она превосходила куяльницкую. Недавно учёными было подсчитано, что в отличие от небольших, исконно куяльницких, эти запасы грязи практически неисчерпаемы и будут благотворно влиять на здоровье ещё многих поколений одесситов и гостей города.

Автор: Валентин Крапива
Взято с сайта "За Веру, Царя и Отечество! Одесса - монархическая". http://monarchy.ucoz.net/

----------


## Moro

*Одесса и космос.*

С чем в Украине хорошо, так это с праздниками. Мы беспрерывно что-то празднуем. Народ уже начал даже сомневаться: а точно ли он празднует то, что надо?! Вот, например, 12 апреля было достойным ликования праздником — Днём советской космонавтики. Но после 1991 года у ликования нашёлся правопреемник — всех сомневающихся сразу успокоила Россия: «Теперь это День российской космонавтики. А чьей же ещё?! Если Россия родина слонов, то уж ракет, наверное, и подавно». И тут, как в истории с гоголевским Вием, из всех углов вмиг полезли упрямые факты, которые исподтишка подталкивали в бок и подзуживали: «Господа, а не сдаётся ли вам, что 12 апреля надо считать Днём одесской космонавтики?». Разберёмся.

История с географией

Начинать лучше с чего-то главного. Например, с Главного конструктора космических кораблей,  благодаря кому День космонавтики обрёл законную дату — 12 апреля. Это Сергей Павлович Королёв 12 апреля первый отправил на искусственном корабле жителя Земли в космос. Газеты захлёбывались: «Спасибо русской земле, которая дала миру такого конструктора». Только, кажется, с землёй вышла, как говорится, история с географией. Либо надо город Житомир, где 12 января 1907 года родился Королёв, громогласно объявить русской землёй, либо надо потихоньку забыть, что сын русской земли С.П. Королёв потом жил и учился  в исконно русском (согласно чьей-то логике) городе Одессе, а уже в 1924 году поступил в политехнический институт крупного российского административного центра, кем-то неудачно названного Киевом.

Конечно, потом Москва тоже много дала конструктору Королёву. Например, в 1938 году дала хорошую статью, а к ней в придачу и 10 лет лагерей как вредителю и врагу народа. К счастью, НКВД славилось заботливым отношением к врагам народа, особенно тем, которые умели писать не только анонимки, но и формулы. Для них было создано ЦКБ-29 (тюремное конструкторское бюро), которым руководил, как выяснилось, английский шпион А.Н. Туполев. Кстати, там же, в тех же «комфортных» условиях пребывал в те годы и другой одессит Валентин Петрович Глушко, отец жидкостных ракет и всех ракетоносителей от «Востока» до «Протона» (о нём чуть ниже). А пока об одесском периоде жизни Королёва.

Ракетное оружиеВ 1917 году Серёжа Королёв вместе с матерью и отчимом (отец рано умер) переехал в Одессу. Отчим заведовал портовой электростанцией, поэтому семья поселилась в двухэтажном флигеле на Платоновском молу. Сын быстро взрослел, и, правду говорят, что за детьми в этом возрасте нужен глаз да глаз. За Серёжей не уследили. Поблизости размещался достаточно засекреченный отряд гидросамолётов, несший охрану государственной границы. Серёжа вплавь добирался до места дислокации отряда красных лётчиков и, не рискуя вылезать из воды, оттуда часами наблюдал за буднями авиаторов. А те исподтишка наблюдали за любознательным мальчишкой и, в конце концов, не выдержали и вытащили его из воды.

Королёв понял, что попал, и приготовился к самому худшему. Его отвели к командиру отряда. Тот был строг:

— Ну, шпион, сейчас я задам тебе вопрос, и от того, как ты на него ответишь, зависит твоя судьба. Тебе нравится летать?

Мальчик пожал плесами:

— Не знаю, я никогда не летал.

— Тогда проведём эксперимент. Сейчас ты полетишь с нашим пилотом на плановое дежурство, а когда вернёшься, придёшь ко мне и честно ответишь на вопрос.

Вы догадываетесь, что ответил будущий конструктор космических кораблей. Он не строил в Одессе ракет, но в Одессе, поступив в ОАВУК (Общество авиации и воздухоплавания Украины), создал проект планера К-5, потому что сначала его позвало небо, а потом и звёзды.

Ракеты за одесский кошт

И хотя считается, что первые ракеты создавал Королёв, начав это делать в уже подзабытом бюро ГИРД, но это потому, что истории ракетостроения немного не повезло: засекретив ракеты как боевое оружие, уж попутно засекретили всё и всех, кто к ракетам имел отношение.

Так затерялось в пыльных архивах и имя поручика Александра Дмитриевича Засядко, чей род начинался от казаков Запорожской Сечи. Ему довелось воевать под командованием Суворова и Кутузова. Даже в осаде Парижа в 1814 году принимал участие. Именно в зарубежных походах Засядко услышал об английском изобретателе Конгрейве. Этот Конгрейв служил в колониальных войсках в Индии, где узнал о секрете старинного оружия ещё Древней Индии — ракетах. Старательно скопировав индийское ноу-хау, Конгрейв вернувшись в Англию, произвёл такие же ракеты, применив их в войне против Франции (1807 год).

Все русские везли из Парижа милые французские безделушки, Александр же Засядко привёз в своём ранце секрет. Получив к тому времени чин полковника, Засядко был откомандирован в армию Барклая-де-Толли. Здесь он впервые продемонстрировал офицерам и фейерверкерам возможности реактивного оружия. Вскоре об этом доложили императору Александру І. Тот был восхищён, и восхищение императора понятно: за своё изобретение полковник Засядко не попросил ни копейки. Его Величество даже пот со лба утёр: «Слава Богу! Есть ещё офицеры в русской армии, которые служат из одной только чести!».

Ракеты ЗасядкоХотя нет, одну привилегию попросил изобретатель: дозволить и в дальнейшем продолжать опыты с ракетами. На свой кошт, естественно. Тут всплывает для кого-то малозначительная, а для одесситов приятная подробность: под Одессой отец оставил нашему герою приличное имение. Его-то и отправился продавать теперь уже генерал-майор Засядко. Продал, да вроде как капитала не нажил, потому что на те деньги продолжил совершенствовать свою ракетную установку. Мелочь, но получается, что ракеты для России делались на одесские деньги. Вот те ракеты, сделанные на одесские деньги, и разили неприятеля в русско-турецкую войну.

Но капитал в Одессе Засядко всё же получил — в Одессе он женился, взяв в жёны Елизавету Максимовну Грессер, дочь градоначальника Одессы. Кого-то удивит намёк на «капитал», а в Одессе знают: одесская жена — вот самый надёжный капитал.

На Луну, как из пушки

Начальником артиллерии Черноморского флота, базировавшейся в Одессе, был Георгий Эрихович Лангемак. Здесь у него родилась идея оснастить боевые корабли флота ракетным оружием. Это Лангемак вооружил корабли реактивными снарядами, ставшими основой реактивного миномёта «Катюша». По уже знакомой схеме в 1937 году органами НКВД  изобретатель был арестован и расстрелян как немецкий шпион. Правда, не совсем понятно, кому больше вредили «Катюши», нанося удары по немецким войскам. Но как много непонятного окружало граждан СССР.

Космос всегда притягивал тех, кто считал, что наш дом — Земля, но нельзя всю жизнь просидеть дома. Это всё можно сказать о мальчишке с Ближних Мельниц Георгии Добровольском, по чьему проспекту каждый день ездят жители нашего посёлка Котовского. Добровольский попал в отряд космонавтов и был его душой. Он одним из первых узнал, что такое в условиях «холодной войны» гонка на опережение американцев в космосе. Из-за поспешности и неподготовленности очередного этапного полёта Добровольский и двое его товарищей стали жертвами космоса.

Но, возможно, более других приблизил к нам космос ещё один одессит Валентин Петрович Глушко. Он родился в Одессе. На какое-то время семья покидала родной город, потому что время было такое, отец, честный русский человек, ушёл в армию Деникина. Но потом снова одесский адрес (Авчиниковский переулок,12). Валентин стал учеником Реального училища Св. Павла. И тут судьба поднесла сюрприз: дорога реалиста в училище проходила по улице Садовой — Валентин каждый день проходил мимо здания, которое венчал купол. Тогда там была обсерватория. Однажды отважился, зашёл. И с тех пор каждый вечер семья знала, где искать 13-летнего сына — в обсерватории у телескопа. А в библиотеке училища библиотекарь даже не прятала на полку книгу Жюль Верна «Из пушки на Луну». Каждый день один постоянный читатель её непременно брал, но не читал — изучал.

Ракетное оружиеНо когда тот читатель стал заказывать ещё и книги по химии, особенно о взрывчатых веществах, библиотекарь доложила о том директору. Пришлось объясняться. Валентин признался начальству, что мечтает о полёте на Луну, но тут Жюля Верна надо существенно редактировать: для взлёта ракеты нужен не взрыв, а топливо с силой взрыва выбрасывающее огромную энергию.

14-летний подросток изложил свои идеи в письмах к теоретику освоения космоса К.Э. Циолковскому. Получил одобрение. А в 16 лет подготовил к изданию книгу «Необходимость межпланетных сообщений».

Но Валентин Петрович Глушко не был лишь теоретиком. Со временем он стал ведущим конструктором ракетных реактивных двигателей. Это его двигатели поднимали в воздух все наши ракетоносители. И, главное, это Глушко после ухода Королёва создал многоразовый ракетно-космический комплекс «Энергия–Буран».

Вот так. С самыми громкими именами или космическими разработками связано имя Одессы. Отсюда начинался путь в космос. Главное, чтобы этот путь никогда не заканчивался.

Автор: Валентин Крапива

Откуда взял, вам не скажу, потому что модераторы наказывают...

----------


## Moro

*Каким был новый год в Одессе более века назад.*

Начало традиции отмечать Новый год ушло так далеко в века, что она кажется вечной. За многие столетия на Руси Новый год неоднократно менял положение. До XV века его отмечали 1 марта - в день появления новой луны в период весеннего равноденствия. Иоанн III в 1492 году указом сдвинул день начала Нового года на 1 сентября.

Указ Петра I от 20 декабря 1699 года предписывал «по примеру всех христианских народов» вести летоисчисление от Рождества Христова. Так, 1 января 7208 год от сотворения мира стал 1700 годом от Рождества Христова. Елки и новогодние фейерверки появились в наших домах и на улицах также по воле Петра. Отныне и навсегда этот праздник был закреплен в российском календаре.

Европейская традиция устанавливать рождественскую елку в России связана с императрицей Александрой Федоровной, супругой Николая I. В 1819 году елку установили в царском дворце, а 7 января 1852 года в большом зале Екатерининского (ныне Московского) вокзала Санкт-Петербурга впервые была наряжена рождественская елка: украшения, игрушки, сладости, фрукты, свечи. Верхушку украшала Вифлеемская звезда – символ рождения Христа. Позднее стали устраиваться благотворительные елки для бедных детей. Многие дамы из дворянских фамилий давали на это деньги, сами шили для детей одежду, покупали игрушки и конфеты. Деньги, собранные за билеты и на проводимых там лотереях, шли в пользу бедных.

Одесса, как это часто бывало в истории, и здесь оказалась «впереди планеты всей». Первая елка в городе появилась на Рождество 1814 года. Устроена она была метрессой императора Александра I княгиней Марией Антоновной Нарышкиной для своей 6-летней дочери Софии в доме графини Потоцкой. Там по поручению императора в парадном зале второго этажа была установлена высокая, стройная ель, усеянная украшениями и подарками. Привез ее из Умани граф Ф. Потоцкий в подарок на Рождество маленькой княжне. Вокруг блистающей тысячами огнями елки кружились в хороводе под звуки оркестра из итальянской оперы не только радостные дети, но и дамы, и сановные мужи во главе с «градоправителем Одессы стройным и изящным Ришелье».

Обычай дарить на Новый год подарки и устраивать праздничный стол сопровождает человечество с тех давних пор и по сей день.

Сто лет назад перед новым 1912 годом «великолепный трехэтажный магазин заграничных товаров братьев Петрококино» (располагался на углу Ришельевской и Греческой) прельщал посетителей елочными украшениями, свечами, игрушками. К праздничному столу одесситам предлагали «изысканный коньяк Мартель, французский ликер Кюрасо, знаменитое шампанское Луи Редерера, бессарабские, крымские, кавказские вина», непременные «спутницы доброго вина - гаванские сигары», и, конечно, фрукты. Свои товары рекламировали «Мясная лавка Пефани», «Бакалейная и колониальная торговля Мавроматис» на Греческой улице. В предвидении массовых мероприятий, как, например, традиционного «Большого бала в Биржевой зале», предлагалась «праздничная обувь», «грандиозно дешевая продажа» шуб и манто из различных натуральных мехов, «вечерние туалеты». Всемирно известная фирма «Карл Фаберже», имевшая в Одессе свое отделение, предлагала разнообразные ювелирные изделия. В те предпраздничные дни свои услуги предлагали особо востребованные многочисленные парикмахерские, портняжные мастерские. И все это с праздничной скидкой до 30 процентов.

Одесситы всегда славились не только обильным и вкусным праздничным семейным столом, умением веселиться у новогодней елки, но и живым участием в общественных мероприятиях, носивших благотворительный характер. Поэтому не случайно широкое распространение получает устройство «благотворительных елок». В последние дни уходящего 1911 года одесские газеты пестрели объявлениями о предстоящих в новом 1912 году традиционных благотворительных новогодних мероприятиях. Проводились они под эгидой жены недавно прибывшего в Одессу нового градоначальника Л.С. Сосновской, возглавившей общество помощи бедным.

26 и 27 декабря 1911 года в одном из красивейших зданий города - в зале Новой биржи - была устроена новогодняя елка с двухдневной лотереей аллегри. Прием пожертвований проводился на квартире градоначальника в Куликовском переулке. Показательно, что и вещей, пожертвованных разными лицами, было больше, чем в прошлом году, а пожертвования на елку составили более 4 тысяч рублей. Вдовствующая императрица Мария Федоровна прислала в дар городскому Обществу помощи бедным царскую вазу, предназначенную для розыгрыша в лотерее. В одном из объявлений к горожанам обратился лично градоначальник, приглашая принять участие в субботу 31 декабря в «традиционном бале-маскараде», доход от которого полностью поступит в пользу городского попечительства детских приютов. Билеты можно было приобрести заблаговременно не только в канцелярии градоначальника, но и в наиболее посещаемых магазинах и кондитерских Фанкони и Робина. В предновогоднюю ночь в залах Новой купеческой биржи гремел оркестр 13-го стрелкового полка под управлением капельмейстера Гончарова, кружились пары танцующих. Привлек много публики и новогодний концерт-бал в пользу Общества попечения о бедных бесприютных еврейских детях. 3 и 7 января в театре Сибирякова состоялись «грандиозные балы «Крокодила» под девизом «Ничего не бояться и ничему не удивляться», на которых играли 12 оркестров. Собранные средства пошли в пользу театрального общества и пенсионного фонда.

Новогодний праздник всегда был в поле пристального внимания и многочисленных разговоров воспитанников и воспитателей Одесского кадетского корпуса. Центром праздничных развлечений была традиционная елка. Устраивалась она в Большом верхнем зале, предназначенном для официальных приемов, парадных вечеров и других торжеств. Достопримечательностью зала была коллекция портретов царствующих особ Дома Романовых, собранная и подаренная в январе 1903 года корпусу Е.П. Демидовой, княгиней Сан-Донато. Многие из портретов были очень редкими и принадлежали перу известных художников. Все они были заключены в дорогие золоченые рамы и представляли выдающееся по художественной ценности украшение корпуса, утраченное в годы лихолетья.

Ко дню новогодней елки 1912 года огромный портретный зал буквально преобразился, приобретя сказочный вид. В глубине его, среди елей и сосен, открывался живописный зимний пейзаж: уходящая вдаль снежная равнина, деревенские избы, засыпанные снегом, вьется снежная дорога. Среди сосен - чучело огромного медведя с огромным подносом с конфетами в лапах. В декоративных избах расставлены прохладительные напитки, фрукты, сладости, подарки для кадетов и приглашенных детей. Между избами, ближе к центру зала высится великолепная пятиметровая чудо-елка, увешанная игрушками, изготовленными самими кадетами. В одном из свободных углов бьет ключом веселье – кадеты и приглашенные дети взапуски катаются на ковриках с деревянной горки. К девяти вечера картина в зале меняется. Младшие кадеты ушли на отдых, а старшие кадеты и гости-барышни без устали, с неподдельным увлечением танцевали вокруг елки и веселились до 11 вечера. Существенным дополнением к новогодней елке были кадетские самодеятельные спектакли и концерты, устраиваемые в корпусе.

Одесских обывателей, особенно посетителей дешевых кинотеатров, в первые дни нового 1912 года порадовал М. Гроссман, выпустивший в прокат свою первую игровую киноленту «Одесские катакомбы». Успех этого полнометражного фильма был просто невероятный, он вытеснил с экранов местных кинотеатров всю привозную продукцию. Немаловажную роль в этом сыграло то обстоятельство, что его действие разворачивалось в родном городе. В 1912 году в Одессе «появился» Леонид Утесов: начинающего артиста пригласил в наш комедийно-фарсовый театр В. Скавронский.

Интересны пожелания своим землякам на новый 1912 год известных одесситов. Так, депутат Государственной думы А.Е. Бродский отметил, что «последние годы, к несчастью, научили нас быть скромными в своих пожеланиях и чаяниях. Я желаю, чтобы в наступающем году каждый завтрашний день не был хуже вчерашнего». Владелец банкирского дома З.Е. Ашкенази советовал «меньше ожидать от Нового года, тогда будет меньше разочарований». Д.И. Басманов – антрепренер театра Сибирякова - хотел, «чтобы Новый год принес чувство собственного удовлетворения в области любимого дела». «Пусть воссияет «Свет разума», пусть светит «Солнце правды», да будет радостна весна в сердцах», – пожелал землякам заведующий Статистическим бюро при городской управе А. С. Бориневич. Артист русской драмы И.Ф.Булатов захотел, чтобы «спящая красавица» Одесса стряхнула с себя свою спячку и в ее молодом, прекрасном теле забилось, наконец, сердце молодой орлицы, а не пуганой вороны». А.А.Богомолец, выпускник Новороссийского университета, профессор, пожелал, «чтобы хоть в 1912 году стало понятным, каков и когда будет конец тому путаному и страшному, что переживает наша Родина уже много лет».

Не правда ли, пожелания актуальны и сегодня?

----------


## Moro

*Одесские катакомбы.*

Почти все дома - в старой Одессе были построены из камня-ракушняка – уникального строительного материала морского происхождения. На месте его добычи и возникли одесские катакомбы. Добыча велась бессистемно и хаотично, поначалу камень ломали по склонам балок.
        Позже добыча стала осуществляться шахтным методом с помощью пил. Чтобы добыть камень прямо под городом создавались многочисленные шахты-каменоломни. Ракушняк пилили бессистемно, каждый строитель - на своем участке. Постепенно выработки составили огромный Экскурсия по одесским катакомбамподземный лабиринт, имеющий множество входов в береговых обрывах, на склонах балок, в подвалах домов. Одесские катакомбы, безусловно, самые знаменитые в мире. Их протяженность достигает четырёх тысяч километров. Для сравнения: протяженность Парижских катакомб - 200-300, а Римских - пятьсот километров. Даже приблизительная топография Одесского подземного лабиринта неизвестна. Одесские катакомбы многоярусны. Их галереи залегают на различной глубине от поверхности земли. По существу это целый подземный город, состоящий из своеобразных проспектов, улиц, переулков, тупиков, площадей.

        Цвет ракушняка – от ярко жёлтого, до светло коричневого. При этом, горизонтальные слои постоянно чередуются по оттенкам. Под землёй есть залы с колоннами, комнаты, узкие лазы и широкие переулки. Габариты выработок сравнительно небольшие, высота 1,5-3,5 м, ширина 2,0-4,5 м, изредка встречаются выработки большего размера - высотой до 5 м и шириной до 6 м. Глубина в некоторых местах достигает 15 м. Температура воздуха под землей круглый год +14 С. В некоторых местах они лежат друг над другом в 2-3 яруса. Если бы их вытянуть в одну линию, то, как считают специалисты, она протянулась бы на 3-4 тысячи километров. Со временем заброшенные Катакомбы Одессакаменоломни дополнились ходами из подвалов домов, так называемыми "минами". Официально «мины» сооружались домовладельцами для хранения продуктов и вин. Но на деле, в «минах» чаще всего перепрятывались контрабандные товары. В катакомбах свили себе гнездо, находившейся на откупе полиции воры и грабители. Здесь же были склады награбленного ими добра.

        Авантюристы целенаправленно прорывали "мины" за пределы зданий, где, проходя под улицами и площадями, они соединялись с каменоломнями. Фактически, сегодня катакомбы имеются под всей центральной частью города, Молдаванкой, Большим и Малым Фонтанами, селами - Кривой Балкой, Нерубайским, Усатово, Куяльником и т.д. А «мины», до сих пор находятся почти под каждым домом на Молдованке и в центре города.
        Со временем катакомбы начинают пользовались дурной славой, служа приютом для контрабандистов и уголовников, бандитов и бездомных. Специальные мероприятия, проводившиеся полицией, а затем - ЧК и милицией, обычно заканчивались ничем: для криминального мира катакомбы были родным домом. За то, простой человек, оставленный там без света, обречен на гибель. Не зная лабиринтов, выйти из них почти невозможно.

        В 1811 году произошло знаменитое дело братьев Челиби и братьев Розенбергов. Их основным Катакомбы одесскиепромыслом была контрабанда, В то время это приносило баснословные прибыли. Группы рабочих из 18-ти человек делали специальные ходы в катакомбах, куда с рейда доставлялись контрабандные товары, а оттуда они проникали в центр города. Даже напротив нынешнего Оперного театра находили колодец, через который товары доставлялись в центр Одессы, а оттуда в различные города огромной Российской Империи. Однако для Челиби и Розенбергов этого было мало. Они стали воровать красивых одесских женщин, прятать их в катакомбах, и по лабиринтам доставлять на контрабандные суденышки, которые доставляли несчастных в увеселительные дома Турции, Греции, арабских средиземноморских стран. Для этого под землёй оборудовались живописные и хорошо обставленные комнаты, где содержались украденные женщины. Многие из них уже там понимали, в какую беду они попали. Некоторые кончали жизнь самоубийством, и их там же закапывали. Этих бандитов смогли изловить после того, как они украли княгиню Лопухину - представительница одного из богатейших княжеских родов России. На её поиски в катакомбах, по приказу Ришелье, были брошены огромные силы армии и полиции. Преступники были пойманы.

        К 60-м 70-м годам 19 века существование под городом и пригородом разветвленной сети заброшенных и действующих шахт начало становиться проблемой для города. В 1871 году в Одессе Катакомбы Одессыбыла создана специальная экспедиция из 360 человек.
        В основном это были военные и чины полиции. Среди них были и специально привлечённые топографы. Во время обследования катакомб, в районе пляжа Ланжерон, Большого Фонтана, Аркадии, мужского монастыря, дачи Ковалевского, было обнаружено большое количество выходов к морю, где стояли лодки контрабандистов. Некоторые ходы вели к воровским схронам под склепами старого еврейского кладбища, а один из самых больших тайников был сделан под мертвецкой Еврейской больницы. По результатам экспедиции был учрежден полицейский надзор за выработками с запретом на добычу камня в черте города.

        На протяжении всего 19 века, катакомбы служили жилищем для множества беднейших жителей города. В них селились и сами работники каменоломен, и рыбаки, и беднейшие переселенцы, которые не могли позволить себе иного жилья. Поначалу пещерные жилища тянулись по обрывам вдоль приморской полосы от мыса Ланжерон в направлении Малого Фонтана и далее. Затем они стали портить благолепие "фасада города", и переместились на берега Куяльницкого и Хаджибейского лиманов. Выглядело это так. В вертикальном срезе оврага или балки 10-15 метровой высоты прорывалась дверь, за ней два-три небольших помещения, изнутри, вдоль наружной стены. К ним снаружи рубились дырки-окошки.         Снаружи рубилась в породе печурка. Её дымоход старались поднять над горизонтом степи - вдоль вертикали оврага. И так, вдоль всего склона, причём иногда в 2-3 этажа. Но тогда ещё лепили чахлые лесенки и балкончики. Кошмар, а не жильё! На карте города появились настоящие пещерные города. Вырубленные в известняковой скале и снабженные по необходимости всяческими навесами, мостками, лесенками, они напоминали скорее птичье, нежели человечье жилье. Последний пещерный город в районе Хаджибеевского лимана существовал еще в 20-х годах прошлого (20-го) столетия. Сегодня катакомбы по-прежнему таят массу тайн и только малые группы энтузиастов плотно изучают этот затерянный мир.

----------


## Moro

*Порто-франко.*

В Одессе есть улица, которая очень сильно отличается от своих прямых соседок формой и довольно странной закономерностью застройки. Она огибает огромной дугой весь центр города, и на её чётной стороне нет ни одного жилого дома. Называется она – Старопортофранковская.
        Порто-франко - историческое название свободных таможенных зон в портах. В переводе с итальянского это означает „свободный порт”, „вольная гавань”. Товары, доставленные в такие порты, освобождаются от пошлины. Именно порто-франко город обязан своему стремительному взлёту. На целых 40 лет в XIX в. Одесса была выделена из общей таможенной территории Российского государства, и в ее зоне товары разрешалось не только выгружать, хранить, но и переупаковывать, и перерабатывать без всяких пошлин и ограничений, пока они не вывозились из этой зоны внутрь России.
        У истоков порто-франко в Одессе был всё тот же Ришелье. В своей докладной записке на двадцати пяти страницах еще в 1814 году он изложил Александру I свои планы, которые следует осуществить для процветания Черноморья. Он напомнил о громадной протяженности морских побережий, которые привлекут торговых людей. Порто-франко, по замыслу Ришелье, несмотря на военные и политические неурядицы, должно было привлечь на юг России, капиталы из других государств. К Одесса. Практическая гавань 1917 г.тому же иностранные коммерсанты должны были стать для отечественных промышленников хорошими учителями и примером того, как следует вести дела. Ришелье предупреждает об установлении карантинов, которые при порто-франко будут препятствовать возникновению инфекционных заболеваний, эпидемий чумы. Торговцы при порто-франко не будут склонны припрятывать товары, искать обходные пути. Когда в Марселе было ликвидировано порто-франко в 1720 году, это кончилось эпидемиями, которые унесли 100 тысяч жителей Прованса. Введение порто-франко в Одессе обеспечит богатство империи, в торговлю с Ближним Востоком будет вовлечена и средняя полоса России, торговый оборот будет способствовать расширению производства. Ришелье патетически вопрошает императора: "...наступает новая эра славы и благоденствия – как мы можем упустить возможность добиться их доступными путями?"
        Усилия Ришелье и его преемника - графа Ланжерона, увенчались успехом. Указом от 10 мая 1817 года Одессе и её порту были дарованы «права и свобода торговли, присвоенные порто-франко».

        Для того чтобы обеспечить взыскание таможенной пошлины при вывозе товаров вглубь страны установили линию-границу (названную Портофранковской) в виде огромного рва длиной 25 Одесса. Порто-франкокилометров, глубиной 2 метра и шириной около 3. Ров дугой окаймлял город и его пригороды. Импортные товары, отправлявшиеся из Одессы? проходили через таможни, устроенные на основных магистралях (Херсонскую, Тираспольскую и др.). Таможня представляла собой будку по центру дороги, с двумя шлагбаумами справа и слева от неё. Будка была чуть выше человеческого роста, по форме в виде правильного шестигранника, в передней грани которого была дверь. Шлагбаумы поднимались противовесом. Назад за верёвку тянул солдат, там их ошивалось - 2-3 человека.
        Уже в 1822 году, несмотря на огромную контрабанду, Одесса собрала таможенные доходы, равные 40 миллионам рублей, что составило 14,5 % всей суммы государственных доходов России. 
        Но если государство находит способ изъятия денег у подданных, подданные находят способы обойти этот способ. Контрабанда в феодальных странах процветает всегда А тут, надо пересечь всего лишь улицу, и даже не самую широкую в городе. Под рвом, который со временем превращается в обычную городскую улицу, контрабандисты начинают прокапывать дополнительные ходы соединяя их с основными галереями. Никто не знает сколько таких ходов было прорыто предприимчивыми одесситами. Даже в наши дни в районе Молдаванки находят остатки обширных складов, где Порто-франко. Одессахранилась контрабанда перед отправкой в глубь страны. Чтобы как-то бороться с этим, на внешней стороне границы порто-франко, (чётная сторона Старопортофранковской улицы) было запрещено строить жилые дома. Только учреждения — в них народу много, и среди увидевших подкоп найдётся хоть один доносчик. Конечно, контрабандисты могли прорыть тоннель и подлиннее. Но на это требуется сил больше, а значит, тоннелей будет меньше. И поток контрабандного товара сократился до приемлемого для тогдашней власти. 
        Город богател и разрастался просто на глазах. На прибыль от порто-франко в короткий срок выстраивается 400 красивейших домов. До учреждения «вольной гавани» максимальный доход, полученный городской казной за год, достигал 482000 рублей, в 50-х 3325000 рублей. В благоприятные годы из Одессы вывозилось хлеба больше, чем из всех портов Соединенных Штатов Америки взятых вместе. По воспоминаниям современников заработки извозчиков достигали в хорошие годы от 3 до 5 рублей серебром в сутки. Заработки были так высоки, что видели биндюжников которые закуривали папироски рублевыми бумажками. И это, когда фунт простого хлеба стоил 1 коп., фунт мяса – 1,5 коп., гусь – 15 коп., индейка – 20 коп., корова – 8 руб., овца – 4 руб. (Цены 1827 года).
        Население Одессы с 1823 по 1849 г. выросло в два раза и достигло 87 000 человек. И это несмотря на войну 1828-1829 гг., чуму 1829, холеру 1830, неурожай 1833, чуму 1837, холеру 1848-1849 гг.
        Одесса становится после Петербурга, Москвы и Варшавы, четвёртым по величине городом империи.

----------


## Moro

Я понял свою ошибку, далее ее уже не совершаю. Отправляю все без ссылок. Если честно, я не думал что-либо рекламировать здесь. Просто хотелось поделится той информацией, которую я здесь привожу.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Я понял свою ошибку, далее ее уже не совершаю. Отправляю все без ссылок. Если честно, я не думал что-либо рекламировать здесь. Просто хотелось поделится той информацией, которую я здесь привожу.


 просто сообщи, где это всё можно посмотреть

----------


## Moro

*Одесса - бунтарский город.*

 История Одессы больше похожа на историю отдельного государства, чем на историю города. Будучи городом Российской Империи - феодального государства, Одесса никогда не знала феодального уклада экономики. Таких экономических свобод, как в Одессе, не знал ни один Российский город. Даже, когда Одесса перестала быть «вольной гаванью» она оставалась вольным городом.
        Во все времена это был город вольнодумцев. С Одессой связаны имена многих декабристов. Уроженцами города были декабристы А.В. и И.В.Поджио, А.О.Корнилович, Н.Я.Булгари...
Здесь жили П.И.Пестель, братья С.И. и М.И. Муравьевы-Апостолы и другие. "По всему видно, - говорил император Николай Первый, - в Одессе должно быть логово заговорщи*ков”.
        В 70-80 годах 19 века Одесса стала одним из центров народников, готовивших покушение на царя Александра Второго. Первое покушение они подготовили в 1879 году. Закончив отдых в Крыму, Александр II должен был прибыть из Ялты в Одессу, а затем, на поезде отправиться в Петербург. Взрывное устройство было заложено под железнодорожные пути на перегоне между Одессой и станцией Гниляково, в 14 верстах от города. Но жандармы узнали о готовящемся покушении, и царь отправился в Петербург через Симферополь и Москву. Но и там, уже при въезде в Москву народовольцы сумели взорвать поезд с монаршей свитой, случайно обогнавший в пути "царский".
        В 1880 г. народовольцы вновь решили устроить покушение на Александра II в Одессе. В марте в Одессу прибыли члены подпольной организации С.Перовская, Н.Саблин, А.Якимова и Г.Исаев. Н.А.Саблин и С.Л.Перовская под видом супругов Прохоровских открыли в одноэтажном доме по Итальянской (ныне Пушкинской) улице бакалейную лавку. В течении полутора месяцев группа террористов вела из магазина подкоп под мостовой. Работать можно было только ночью, бур всё время забивался глиной. К тому же случайный взрыв трубки с гремучей смесью вывел из строя двух участников покушения. Приезд царя ожидался в середине мая, и вдруг приходит известие, что царь проедет намного раньше. Эта новость вынудила заговорщиков прекратить работу. Однако сведения о скором приезде царя оказались неточными. Он прибыл в Одессу только в середине августа. Какова же была досада террористов, когда царская карета проехала буквально в двух метрах от того места, где они приостановили подкоп. Покушение на Александра II 1 марта 1881 г.

        Как известно, 1 марта 1881 г. народовольцами в Петербурге Александр II всё-таки был убит.
         18 марта 1882 года народовольцы Желваков и Халтурин среди белого дня, на скамейке Приморского бульвара расстреливают военного прокурора юга России Стрельникова. Прямо на месте преступления оба террориста были схвачены полицией и выходившими из порта рабочими. (Стрельников сидел на лавке, почти возле Воронцовского дворца, после того, как Желваков выстрелил он побежал мимо колоннады вниз к Приморской улице, где его ждал в пролётке Халтурин. Там их и схватили). Уже в ночь с 20 на 21 марта обоих боевиков приговорили к смертной казни. Казнили их на территории старой одесской тюрьмы, здание которой находилось в районе нынешней привокзальной площади. 
        Но едва ли не самые памятные события произошли в Одессе ровно 100 лет назад. 14 июня 1905 года на броненосце "Князь Потемкин Таврический" вспыхнуло восстание. Поводом послужил отказ матросов есть борщ, сваренный на тухлом, червивом мясе. ("Князь Потемкин Таврический" был одним из лучших русских военных кораблей. Он вступил в строй в 1904 году. Броненосец имел водоизмещение 42,5 тыс. т, скорость хода 16 узлов и был вооружен 4 305-мм орудиями, 16 152-мм орудиями, 24 орудиями более мелких калибров и 5 торпедными аппаратами. Экипаж "Потемкина" состоял из 731 офицера и матроса.) Злосчастное мясо закупил кто-то из артельщиков, немало нажившись на этом. Старший офицер Гиляровский приказал арестовать группу моряков. Он надеялся угрозой расстрела заставить команду повиноваться. Однако команда во главе с матросом Григорием Вакуленчуком освободила арестованных. В завязавшейся схватке Вакуленчук был смертельно ранен Гиляровским, но последний тоже был убит. Вместо Вакуленчука восстание возглавил унтер-офицер Афанасий Матюшенко. Взбунтовавшиеся матросы убили командира корабля капитана I ранга Голикова, судового врача, который заявлял, что злосчастное мясо соответствует санитарным нормам, и еще нескольких офицеров. Остальных арестовали. К "Потемкину" присоединился сопровождавшие его миноносец № 267, где, правда, обошлось без кровопролития. (Вот вам маршрут «Потёмкина». Восстание началось, когда они стояли возле Тендры. Потом пошли на Одессу. Когда пришла из Севастополя эскадра Потёмкин вышел им на встречу прошёл сквозь строй боевых кораблей (5 броненосцев, один крейсер, 6 миноносцев). Матросы эскадры отказались выполнять приказы, приветствуют «Потёмкин». Более того, один из кораблей – броненосец «Георгий Победоносец» присоединяется к «Потёмкину». Эскадру срочно возвращают в Севастополь. Потёмкин вернулся на одесский рейд, потом ушёл на Констанцу. Не получив там воды и продовольствия ушли в Феодосию. Там были обстреляны войсками. Вернулись в Констанцу, где сдались румынским властям).Броненосец Потемкин
        15 июня Николай II записал в дневнике: "Получил ошеломляющее известие из Одессы о том, что команда пришедшего туда броненосца "Князь Потемкин Таврический" взбунтовалась, перебила офицеров и овладела судном, угрожая беспорядками в городе. Просто не верится". Поверить пришлось, когда появление мятежного крейсера под красным флагом в Одессе и похороны 16 июня погибшего Вакуленчука собрали на Приморском бульваре весь город и вызвали мощную антиправительственную демонстрацию. Потемкинцы дали по городу несколько пристрелочных выстрелов по административным зданиям в центре города, но десант высаживать не рискнули - в Одессе было слишком много верных правительству войск.
        Эти войска быстро справились с собравшимися на бульваре зеваками, вытеснив их силой подальше от порта. К слову сказать, самая знаменитая сцена мирового кинематографа - расстрел людей на лестнице, была от начала до конца придумана самим С.Эйзенштейном. Хотя благодаря этому, лестница навсегда получила своё знаменитое название.
        17 июня для подавления восстания на "Потемкине" царское правительство направило эскадру в составе пяти броненосцев, крейсера и шести миноносцев. Восставшие надеялись на присоединение к ним других кораблей флота, поэтому два революционных корабля, с гордо поднятыми красными флагами смело вышли в открытое море навстречу карателям. Однако из всех кораблей к ним присоединился лишь эскадренный броненосец "Георгий Победоносец", который вышел из общего строя и вслед за "Потемкиным" направился на Одесский рейд. Но среди команды этого корабля вскоре произошел раскол, и он был сдан царским властям.
        Не получив поддержки других кораблей черноморского флота, "Потемкин" в сопровождении миноносца вечером следующего дня направился в Констанцу, надеясь пополнить там запасы топлива, воды и продовольствия, но румынские власти отказали в выдаче необходимых продуктов революционным кораблям, поэтому они были вынуждены выйти в море и следовать в Феодосию. В Феодосии "Потемкина" уже ждали регулярные войска царской армии и жандармы, встретившие высадившуюся на берег группу матросов ружейным огнем. Потеряв несколько человек убитыми, ранеными и арестованными, корабль 24 июня возвратился в Констанцу и сдался румынским властям. Броненосец был возвращен в Россию и получил новое название - "Св. Пантелеймон".

----------


## Moro

*Революция 1917 года в Одессе.*
В октябре 1917 года безвластие полностью охватило Одессу. Претендентов на власть было предостаточно: монархисты, анархисты, большевики, приверженцы Временного правительства и Учредительного собрания. Одесские газеты пестрели заголовками о драках между гайдамаками и солдатами, солдатами и матросами, перестрелках между красногвардейцами  и гайдамаками.
Бессилие власти, недовольство властью, неподчинение власти, – так можно описать ситуацию в городе, предшествующую октябрьской революции.
        Милицейские сводки регистрировали в день 5-8 налётов, 20-30 краж и ограблений, от 5 до 15 криминальных убийств. И это только зарегистрированных, В действительности их было гораздо больше. 
        2 октября Одесса официально перешла под власть Центральной рады и вошла в состав Украинской республики. В условиях войны всех против всех гайдамаки попытались установить в городе «свiй лад». Они захватили вокзал и стали контролировать ввоз и вывоз товаров из Одессы. Секли нагайками на перронах вокзала спекулянтов и взяточников. Однако этих мер было явно недостаточно. 
        В последних числах октября двухтысячная толпа жителей окраин, солдат и уголовников ринулась грабить склады шампанского на Бугаёвке. Всё началось с того, что солдаты – понтонеры, чьи казармы находились рядом со складами, прорыли к ним подкоп и начали пить и продавать шампанское. Весть об этом быстро облетела город. Толпа осадила склады. Отряд солдат-самокатчиков, который был срочно выслан для охраны, тут же упился и распахнул ворота. Городские власти срочно мобилизовали бронепулемётную команду, школу прапорщиков, три сотни гайдамаков и сотню казаков. Только эта сила смогла отогнать толпу от складов. К тому времени уже было разграблено 400 тысяч бутылок шампанского.  
        В этот же день подпитая масса попыталась взять штурмом коньячный завод Шустова. Однако, рота георгиевских кавалеров произвела несколько залпов, и ранив несколько человек привела нападавших в сознание. 
        18 ноября произошёл бунт в городской тюрьме. В тот день 20 заключённых, мывшихся в бане, напали на стражу, обезоружили её, после чего смогли добраться до тюремных ворот. При этом из камер стали выбираться остальные заключённые. В конце концов, около 50 человек смогли сбежать через открытые ворота тюремного замка.
        К курьёзам «революционности» того времени можно отнести объявление 20 ноября 1917 года «Молдаванской республики» в одном отдельном районе города. 
        1 декабря большевики решили произвести переворот в Одессе. Их отряды захватили гараж «Красного креста», который обслуживали украинские войска, украв 50 автомобилей. Другой «красный» отряд разоружил две сербские роты и захватил около 200 винтовок. Третий отряд занял вокзал, четвёртый, с боем, пытался прорваться к штабу одесского военного округа, но безуспешно, пятый – занял улицу Екатерининскую. В городе начались бои между большевиками и сторонниками Центральной Рады. Перестрелки наблюдались у «Привоза», на Большом Фонтане, у вокзала, в центре города. В конце концов, выступление большевиков было подавлено. Однако стоило оно 20 убитых с обеих сторон. Большевики пошли на попятную и вошли во Временный комитет для управления Одессой, созданный «украинцами». Для наведения порядка в городе комитетом были созданы летучие отряды милиции на грузовиках для разгона пьяных толп, домовая охрана, еврейская самооборона и революционный трибунал.  
        Большую проблему для новых властей в это время представляла так называемая партия «анархистов-обдирателей», которые поставили своей целью «обдирать» - грабить буржуев. Выступив в прессе они заявили о том, что их 500 человек, все они вооружены и у них есть даже пулемёты. Затем большой отряд анархистов захватил публичный дом Айзенберга выгнав оттуда посетителей и хозяев. Анархисты реквизировали всё имущество, выдали «угнетённым товарищам-проституткам от 100 до 500 рублей «подъёмными», поселились в этом доме со своими семьями и устроили там свою штаб-квартиру. 
        Анархисты активно агитировали матросов черноморского военного флота, часть судов которого стояла в одесском порту. Матросы броненосцев «Синоп» и «Ростислав», прохаживаясь по одесским улицам, распевали: «Ростислав» и «Синоп» за республику! Наш призыв боевой – резать публику!». Всё это вынудило власти предпринять экстренные меры и ликвидировать руководителей этой банды.         Это было сделано в одну ночь. Утром в городской морг доставили расстрелянных бандитов. Остальные на какое-то время присмирели. Однако совсем не надолго.    
        В новогоднюю ночь, в дом одесского сахарозаводчика Гепнера, в котором собралось около 100 состоятельных гостей, ворвалось 5 вооружённых налётчиков. Собрав всех гостей в одном зале, они потребовали 50 тысяч рублей в пользу партии анархистов-эгоистов. Поторговавшись, хозяин смог снизить сумму до 2 тысяч, которые тут же вручил грабителям. Часть денег налётчики решили собрать с присутствующих. Обойдя гостей с подносом они отобрали у мужчин бумажники, с женщин сняли драгоценности. При этом всем было оставлено по 10 рублей «на извозчиков».
        Начальник милиции Одессы С.Китников сообщал, что 600 милиционеров, которые были расставлены на постах по городу, сводный сербский и партизанский отряды в 150 человек, отряды Красной Гвардии в 3 тысячи человек, еврейские боевые дружины и прочие силы правопорядка, не могут справиться с волной бандитизма охватившей город.   
        18 января в Одессе установилась новая власть Совета народных Комиссаров. Город был провозглашён советской социалистической республикой, независимой государственно-территориальной единицей. 
        В стране разгоралась гражданская война.

----------


## Moro

*Гражданская война в Одессе.*

Для того, чтобы представить себе степень ожесточённости борьбы за власть в Одессе достаточно перечислить периоды смены властей в городе:
        - октябрь 1917 – январь 1918 гг. – борьба Центральной Рады и пробольшевистского Румчерода за влияние в регионе;
        - январь – март 1918 г. – в результате январского захвата власти установление Одесской советской республики;
        - март – декабрь 1918 г. – власть Украинской державы гетмана П.Скоропатского и оккупационный режим австро-германских войск;
        - декабрь 1918 – апрель 1919 гг. – военная интервенция стран Антанты;
        - апрель – август 1919 – советская власть, приведшая к „красному террору” в Одессе;
        - август 1919 – февраль 1920 гг. – власть Вооружённых Сил Юга России под командованием генерала А.И.Деникина;
        - февраль 1920 г. – окончательное установление советской власти.
        А теперь немного поподробнее. В самом начале 1918 года власть в городе захватывают большевики. Для усиления борьбы с королевской Румынией, захватившей к тому времени территорию Бесарабии, в Одессу из Москвы был направлен лучший военачальник Украинского фронта М.А.Муравьёв. На его боевом счету были – разгром выступления Керенского-Краснова и взятие Киева. 
        Прибыв в Одессу только со своей личной охраной, М.А.Муравьёв начал создавать новую армию, предварительно отправив королю Румынии грозную телеграмму, где объявлял тому о своём прибытии и требовал в трёхдневный срок очистить захваченную Бесарабию, иначе доблестные войска «Особой революционной армии по борьбе с румынской олигархией» дойдут марш-броском до Бухареста. Однако провести мобилизацию М.А. Муравьёву не удалось, и он вынужден был телеграфировать командующему Украинским фронтом В.А. Антонову-Овсеенко: «Одесский пролетариат не дал мне ни одного батальона… Регулярные войска отказываются воевать, и в моём распоряжении всего лишь несколько сот красногвардейцев. Повсюду царит измена». 
        В поисках средств для военных нужд, главком Муравьёв обложил буржуазию города контрибуцией в десять миллионов рублей. Но даже за изрядное жалование, выплачиваемое в штабе «Особой революционной», не наблюдалось наплыва желающих служить новой власти.
С начала марта 1918 г., выполняя Брестские соглашения, австро-германские войска быстро начали продвигаться вглубь территории Украины. Реальной силой, способной противостоять немецкому наступлению большевики не обладали. Ситуацию спасла делегация одесской городской Думы, которая провела с немецким командованием переговоры на станции Раздельная. По условиям соглашения, советские войска и учреждения быстро эвакуировались и только после этого австро-германские части обещали войти в город.
        В начальный период оккупации в Одессе наблюдалось полное затишье в политической борьбе. Германское командование даже не разогнало одесский Совет рабочих депутатов, который,  потеряв доверие масс, самораспустился уже в июне 1918 г. 
Генерал Гришин-Алмазов        

Однако вскоре из Москвы поступает команда активизировать подпольную деятельность в городе. Для этого, Москва обильно начинает финансировать большевистское подполье. Дело в том, что из всего многообразия денежных знаков имевших хождение в Одессе, максимальным доверием у населения пользовались старые николаевские купюры. Большевики, захватив Монетный двор, продолжили в неограниченном количестве печатать старые царские рубли и отправлять их одесским подпольщикам.
        С апреля 1918 г. по март 1919 г. в одесском подполье активно действовал Г.И. Котовский, выполнявший диверсионную и экспроприаторскую работу. Подпольщиками КП(б)У 1 июня 1918 года было организовано крушение воинского поезда с австрийскими войсками; 20 июня взорваны на станции Раздельная артиллеристские склады; на заводе Анатра было сожжено 62 аэроплана. 
        Всё это происходило в условия жестокого противостояния с профессиональными контрразведками интервентов и белогвардейцев. По подсчётам некоторых исследователей в Одессе с ноября 1918 года по апрель 1919 года одновременно действовало до 17 различных контрразведок. 
В декабре 1918 года дезорганизованные немецкие войска начинают покидать город. Со стороны Раздельной к городу приближаются войска Директории. Большая часть населения с нетерпением ожидала англо-французский десант, который должен был навести хоть какой-нибудь порядок в городе.
        Как обычно бывало в гражданскую войну, Одесса не защищалась и на этот раз. В начале декабря войска Директории торжественно вошли в город со стороны Б.Фонтана и железнодорожного вокзала. Французский вице-консул Энно выдвинул требование к украинским войскам о разделе сфер влияния. Таким образом в Одессе сложилась анекдотичная ситуация, когда городские улицы были перегорожены верёвочной границей, вдоль которой важно расхаживали часовые с обеих сторон. (помните фильм «Зелёный фургон»?)
        В этой ситуации решающую роль сыграл полуторатысячный отряд генерала Гришина-Алмазова. Заручившись поддержкой французского десанта, он в двухдневных боях выбил гайдамаков из Одессы. Но удержать город и создать боеспособные белогвардейские части в Одессе генералу Гришину-Алмазову так и не удалось. Командование французским экспедиционным корпусом основную ставку сделали всё-таки на войска директории в противовес Добровольческой армии. При этом центром нового политического образования должна была стать Бирзула (Котовск). Государственный язык оставался украинский, а флаг сохранялся трёхцветный российский с маленьким жёлто-голубым знаком в углу. В это же время новый председатель одесского подпольного областкома С.Соколовская докладывала в секретном послании ЦК КП(б)У: „Одесский пролетариат – это бандиты-спекулянты, гниль... возможно, что мы попадём в самое отчаяное положение, накануне падения Одессы останемся без средств, а в Одессе без денег революция не двигается ни на шаг...”  
Атаман Н.А. Григорьев        5 апреля в город, покинутый франзузами, без боя врываються отряды атамана Н.А. Григорьева. В этот период своей бурной деятельности атаман поддерживал Советскую власть. Сразу за кавалерией, в город потянулись обозы родственников григорьевцев, которые стали активно грабить месное население. С огромным трудом одесскому Совету удалось уговорить командующего Украинским фронтом В.А.Антонова-Овсиенко вывести части атамана Н.А. Григорьева из города на отдых. Только получив выкуп от одесского исполкома, в виде трёх вагонов мануфактуры, Григорьев покидает Одессу и уходит в Александрию. Там он провозглашает себя „атаманом Украины” и призывает население к борьбе с Советской властью. Несмотря на то, что в распоряжении Григорьева находились крупные силы: (около 20 тыс. пехоты и кавалерии, 10 бронепоездов, 52 орудия, 700 пулемётов) частям Красной армии и корпусу войск ВУЧК удалось подавить мятеж атамана. Сам же он был застрелен Н.И.Махно во время личной встречи.  
        А Одессе ещё предстояло пережить „красный террор”, пол года деникинщины, разгул бандитизма и окончательное установление Советской власти в 1920 году.

----------


## Скрытик

> просто сообщи, где это всё можно посмотреть


  Так он раз 10 уже написал  :smileflag:

----------


## Moro

Меня уже модераторы два раза наказали, за ссылки на тот сайт, с котрого я брал информацию. Я сперва даже не понял за что, теперь, я к сожалению ссылок давать не могу, а то совсем забанят!

----------


## Moro

*Дюк де Ришелье.*

 Герцог Ришелье, а точнее - Арман Эммануэль дю Плесси дюк де Ришелье, граф Широн, герцог де Фронсак – родился в Париже в 1766 году. Он являлся внучатым племянником того самого кардинала Ришелье, которого изобразил писатель Александр Дюма на страницах знаменитого романа «Три мушкетера».
        После победы Великой французской революции герцог вынужден был оставить страну. Он прибыл в Российскую империю, считавшуюся главным оплотом монархии в Европе, и быстро сделал карьеру. Когда император Александр I искал кандидата на должность градоначальника Одессы – он остановил свой выбор на Ришелье. 
        Спустя десятилетие, в 1813 году, Ришелье сообщал императору: «Одесса сделала за последнее время такие успехи, которые не делала ни одна страна в мире». Опираясь на запорожских казаков, которым Ришелье отвел для поселения слободу на окраине Одессы, он быстро навел порядок на улицах города и в пригородах. Суровыми мерами Ришелье смог искоренить коррупцию. За 10 лет его правления городские доходы увеличились в 25 раз, а таможенные поступления составляли 2 миллиона рублей (возросли в 90 раз)!
        При Ришелье город начинает развиваться невиданными для того времени темпами. Сюда хлынули поселенцы разных народностей и вероисповеданий. Память о них до сих пор хранится в названиях улиц и районов: Молдованка; Болгарская, Греческая, Польская и Еврейская улицы; Большая и Малая Арнаутские (арнауты – албанцы, бежавшие от турецкого гнёта), Французский и Итальянский бульвары; Армянский и Лютеранский переулки. 
        Иностранцам Ришелье предоставил возможность вести бизнес на льготных условиях. В результате одесситами поспешили стать множество итальянцев, греков, персов, немцев, англичан, испанцев, египтян и других, придавших городу его неповторимую многонациональную атмосферу. За 12 лет население Одессы увеличилось в четыре раза – в городе проживало 35 тысяч жителей. 
        На собственные деньги градоначальник закупил в Вене саженцы акаций и бесплатно раздавал их каждому, кто обещал посадить деревья и ухаживать за ними. Одесса и поныне знаменита своей белой акацией.
        Известен факт, что когда в город прибыл первый обоз с пшеницей, торговля которой должна была обогатить город, герцог де Ришелье устроил роскошный праздничный обед, на котором присутствовали все именитые граждане города. Все гости, следуя примеру градоначальника, сидели за столом не на стульях, а на мешках с пшеницей.
        В 1812 году на город обрушилась чума. Город сразу разделили на 15 участков. Жителям строжайше запретили выходить из домов. Провизию они получали через окна, при этом деньги опускались в сосуд с уксусом, служившим в то время дезинфицирующим средством.
Арман Эммануэль дю Плесси дюк де Ришелье        По городу ходили мортусы (погребальщики). Они появлялись в чёрной просмоленной одежде и в таких же рукавицах, в масках с вытянутой носовой частью, куда клали тёртый чеснок (ещё одно дезинфицирующее средство). Вооружённые длинными шестами с крючьями и арканами, мортусы выволакивали больных из квартир и клали на телеги. Каждая имела свой флаг. Под белым флагом увозили заболевших без явных признаков чумы, под красным – зачумленных и под чёрным – мертвецов.
        Одесса была отрезана от всего мира. По рекам Южному Бугу, Днестру, Кодыме и по сухопутной границе с Подолией установили кордон. Порт закрыли. 
        Но даже когда в городе свирепствовала чума, Ришелье не боялся заходить в дома больных и оказывать им помощь.
        Чума свирепствовала до конца года. Из 20 тысяч жителей Одессы заболело 4038 и умерло 2632: каждый восьмой житель города.
        Всех погибших хоронили далеко за городом, в степи. На отдельном чумном кладбище. Впоследствии сюда начали вывозить городской мусор – над кладбищем надо было создать высокую насыпь, чтобы инфекция не проникла из-под земли. Так в городе появился высокий холм, получивший название «Чумная гора», «Чумка».
        В 1814 году, когда Наполеон отрекся от престола, Ришелье – одесситы почтительно называли его дюком – решил вернуться на родину. Градоначальник покинул Одессу 26 сентября 1814 года. Благодарные одесситы на руках несли своего кумира к экипажу. Во Франции Ришелье стал премьер-министром страны, причем занимал этот пост дважды: в 1815-1818 гг. и в 1820-1821 гг.
        В 1828-м одесситы возвели бронзовый памятник любимому градоначальнику. (Его автором стал один из самых известных тогдашних скульпторов Иван Мартос - автор памятника Минину и Пожарскому в Москве.) Вот так и получилось, что в украинском городе установлен памятник «дважды» премьер-министру крупного европейского государства.

----------


## Moro

*Граф Воронцов Одесса в середине XIX века.*

 В день, когда граф Михаил Семенович Воронцов был назначен Новороссийским генерал-губернатором и прибыл в Одесcу, Растопчин в своём письме написал: «Я поздравляю всё население Новороссийского края, которое ему (Воронцову) подвластно… но у него будет много работы – одно только искоренение воровства можно сравнить с подвигами Геркулеса».
        Личность М.С.Воронцова уникальна для крепостнической России. Вряд ли можно было найти в российской армии генерала такого уровня образованности и государственного кругозора. Воронцов участвовал практически во всех войнах первой половины XIX века, закончив карьеру на Кавказе светлейшим князем, генерал-фельдмаршалом, кавалером всех российских и многих иностранных орденов.
        На бородинском поле, когда левый фланг 2-й Западной армии князя Багратиона был практически прорван превосходящими силами французов, только контратака сводной гренадерской дивизии Воронцова спасла положение. По выражению самого М.С.Воронцова, его гренадерская дивизия "исчезла на поле боя", то есть практически была уничтожена.
        Ещё больше он прославился в заграничном походе русской армии. Ему поручались самые трудные операции. Известны очень лестные отзывы о нем профессиональных военных - наследного принца Шведского, бывшего наполеоновского маршала Бернадотта и прусского фельдмаршала Блюхера, будущего героя Ватерлоо. М.С.Воронцов участвовал в знаменитой "битве народов" под Лейпцигом . Его «Звездный час» - сражение при Краоне, где он со своим корпусом выдержал натиск самого императора Наполеона и спас армию Блюхера.
        В Одессу граф Воронцов приехал в конце июля 1823 г. Будучи генерал-губернатором, он много сделал для процветания Юга России и Одессы в частности.
        Воронцов превратил Одессу в главный торговый город юга России, добился продления порто-франко еще на 10 лет. Было завершено начатое при графе Ланжероне устройство Ботанического сада и Приморского бульвара. За короткое время в одном конце этого бульвара был построен великолепный дворец Воронцова, в другом - здание купеческой биржи (теперь здание мэрии). На образовавшейся вдоль бульвара улице выросли красивые дома, в том числе и здание нынешней гостиницы "Лондонская". В 1841 г. была сооружена знаменитая Потёмкинская лестница.
        У лестницы есть свои секреты. Так, при взгляде сверху видны только площадки (кроме верхнего марша). Если смотреть снизу, площадки исчезают. Перед нами сплошной каскад ступеней, а лестница будто выросла.
        Парапеты лестницы кажутся параллельными. Этот зрительный эффект достигнут за счёт постепенного расширения лестницы книзу. В этом заключён был замысел её создателей. Искусственно усилить перспективу, тем самым зрительно увеличить длину лестницы, придать ей величественный вид. Автор проекта - архитектор Боффо очень удачно разработал её пропорции (ширина вверху 12,5 метра, внизу - 21,6). Лестница насчитывала 200 ступеней; 10 маршей по 20 ступеней каждый и 10 площадок. Длина её 142 метра, высота - 24. Спускалась она к самому морю. Лестница в разное время носила названия: Гигантской, Бульварной, Городской. А после выхода кинофильма Сергея Эйзенштейна "Броненосец Потёмкин" получила название Потёмкинской. Сейчас лестница имеет 192 ступени. Восемь ступеней засыпали, когда Приморская улица была поднята к теперешнему уровню.
        Граф М.С.Воронцов заботился и о благоустройстве города - о том, чтобы снабдить Одессу хорошей водой, замостить улицы, разбить парки и сады. При его помощи и содействии были открыты Городская публичная библиотека, Одесское общество истории и древностей с музеями, дирекция Русского театра. Ришельевский лицей стал высшим учебным заведением.
        В марте 1845 г. граф М.С.Воронцов уезжает на Северный Кавказ, куда был назначен на должность наместника императора. В порту его провожала 100-тысячная Одесса.
        В связи с начавшейся в 1853 году Крымской войной темпы роста города несколько замедлились. Одесса оказалась в зоне боевых действий и пострадала от бомбардировок англо-французской эскадры, пытавшейся высадить в городе десант. Порт в то время был коммерческим, и город не был подготовлен к встрече с таким грозным противником. 10 апреля 1854 года противник, определив самое слабое звено обороны города - Практическую гавань, двинул к ней свои корабли. Сначала шли три паровых фрегата, ведя залповый огонь по побережью. Затем подошли еще три английских фрегата и один французский.Щеголев Александр
        Основной удар приняла на себя шестая батарея, командиром которой был назначен 22-летний прапорщика Александр Щеголев. Батарея состояла из 28 человек, из которых только четыре были кадровыми артиллеристами, и четырёх орудий старого образца.
        Батарея Щеголева, в течение шести с половиной часов вела непрерывный бой против 360 пушек противника. (По некоторым данным, только во двор Воронцовского дворца попало около 200 ядер. Одно из них до сих пор можно увидеть в стене нынешнего балетного класса дворца).
        Несмотря на то, что позиция батареи была открыта со всех сторон, щеголевцы не дрогнули. 
        К счастью, когда стало темнеть, на море усилилась буря. Крупные волны не давали расчетам корабельных орудий противника вести прицельную стрельбу. Тем не менее, на шестой батарее уже не осталось ни одного целого орудия.
        Но враг отступил, и оставил для патрулирования рейда три корабля. 30 апреля 1854 года один из них, английский фрегат «Тигр», курсируя у берегов Одессы, в тумане наскочил на мель и был обстрелян береговой батареей. Его команда, сдалась в плен. Пушку, снятую с этого корабля, в полувековой юбилей этих событий установили на Приморском бульваре.
        За героизм Александр Щеголев, минуя чин подпоручика и поручика, был возведен в чин штабс-капитана и награжден Георгиевским крестом и золотым почетным оружием. Все пушкари шестой батареи были награждены Георгиевскими крестами.
        Впоследствии, уже генерал-майор Щеголев, отличился при взятии Плевны.
        На Пересыпи, то сих пор, есть улица названая в честь первого национального героя Крымской войны и обороны Одессы – Александра Щеголева.

----------


## Moro

*Иосиф де-Рибас.*

*«Из содеянного мною в этой жизни иных деяний
почитаю важным основание порта и города, которому
волею мудрой государыни дано чудное имя – Одесса…»
Иосиф де-Рибас.*

Выходец из Неаполитанского королевства, потомок древнего испанского рода - Иосиф (Хосе) де-Рибас, поступает на военную службу в русскую армию в возрасте 18 лет. 
        Вряд ли он мог предположить, что через 25 лет именно он будет тем, кому Екатерина доверит заложить первые камни в строительство нового города и порта на Чёрном море.
        Великолепно проявив себя на службе, участвуя в 11 сражениях, среди которых взятие крепости Хаджибей и штурм Измаила, в 1791 г. в качестве одного из уполномоченных от России он подписывает Ясский мирный трактат, закрепляя таким образом завоевания в Причерноморье, где вскоре и возникла Одесса. 
        2 сентября 1794 года им были заложены первые камни в сооружении порта и города. В этот день были положены фундаменты Большого и Платоновского мола, верфи, двух пристаней с набережной для купеческих судов, двух церквей – св. Николая и св. Екатерины, а также была проведена первая борозда для фундаментов городских строений. Именно эта дата станет Днём основания Одессы.
Де-Рибас. Одесса        Одесса - один из немногих городов Украины, который строился по заранее (и удачно) разработанному плану. В его основу легли разработки военного инженера Франца де Волана, утверждённые лично Императрицей. Город сооружен с прямоугольной сетью улиц, при этом выделялись основные магистрали и площади. Такая планировка, до сих пор, даёт возможность ветрам, дующим с моря, очищать улицы города от пыли и дыма. С тех пор сохранилась и нумерация домов в городе, которая обязательно ведётся от моря. 
        Первое время у городских властей возникли сложности с новым названием – Одесса. Как было принято в те времена, прибегли к палочному методу. Чумаков встречали у въезда в город, спрашивая: «Куда идешь?». «В Хаджибей»- отвечали те по привычке. Этот невинный ответ служил поводом для порки, во время которой блюстители порядка приговаривали: «В Одессу! В Одессу! В Одессу!». Так приучали к новому, но ещё не прижившемуся названию.
 Памятник Апельсину. Де-Рибас. Одесса       Однако, спустя два года со дня основания Одесса чуть не прекратила своё существование. Сразу после смерти Екатерины город попадает в немилость ко взошедшему на престол Павлу. В конце 1796 года он издаёт указ прекратить работы по строительству Одессы. Город спасает де-Рибас. Он организовывает отправку из Одессы «… ко двору (Его) Императорского Величества …апельсиновых фруктов самого лучшего сорта три тысячи». Павел, задобренный подарком благодарит «…за присланные от жителей Одессы померанцы, видя в присылке сей знаки… всех их усердия» и позволяет продолжить работы по постройке города и порта. 
        В 2004 году благодарные одесситы открыли памятник апельсину-спасителю, в шутку называя его «памятником взятке на самом августейшем уровне».

----------


## Moro

*Основание Одессы.*

Существует легенда, что на царском балу, в присутствии Екатерины ІІ зашёл разговор о новом черноморском порте и крепости Хаджибее, недавно отвоёваном у турков. Кто-то из придворных, зная любовь царицы называть отвоёванные города древнегреческим именами, предложил переименовать Хаджибей, и напомнил о древнегреческой колонии Одессос. И вот тогда Екатерина будто бы повелела:
        - Пусть же Гаджибей носит это эллинское название, но в женском роде.
        Уже позже выяснилось, что греческое поселение с таким названием находилось на месте нынешнего болгарского порта Варна.
        Переименовывать город никто не стал...

        А история Одессы начиналась задолго до Екатерины.
        С незапамятных времён на северном побережье Чёрного моря жили люди. Одними из древнейших жителей края являлись киммерийцы, скифы и древние славяне. Начиная с VII века до нашей эры появились греческие колонисты. Ко времени возникновения Киевской Руси территорию нынешней Одесской области населяли восточнославянские племена тиверцев и уличей.
        В 13-14 веках, когда в Северном Причерноморье хозяйничали татары, на месте нынешней Одессы была стоянка генуэзских судов. Старинные портоланы (морские карты) донесли до нас её название – Джинестра (так по-итальянски называется дрок – кустарниковое растение с жёлтыми цветками, особенно распространённое в причерноморских степях).
        Как известно, к концу 14 – началу 15 века Северо-Западное Причерноморье перешло из-под владычества татар во владение великого княжества Литовского. Именно к 15 веку относится первое упоминание в письменных источниках о поселении Качибей - ближайшем предшественнике Одессы. Когда возник Качибей, точно не установлено, да и имя его много раз видоизменялось: Коцюбеев, Качибей, Куджабей, Гаджибей, Хаджибей, Аджибей…
Крепость Хаджибей        В 15 веке Северное Причерноморье стало добычей султанской Турции и её вассала – Крымского ханства. Завоеватели опустошили этот плодороднейший край, и он стал именоваться в народе Диким полем. Пришёл в запустение и Качибей.
        Захватив чужие земли, Оттоманская империя стремиться на них закрепиться. С этой целью турки усиливают Очаковскую, Бендерскую, Аккерманскую крепости (нынешний Белгород-Днестровский), строят новую мощную твердыню – Измаил и ряд небольших крепостей. Одна из них была сооружена в 1764 году на берегу Хаджибейского (ныне Одесского) залива. Крепость турки назвали Ени-Дунья (Свет Запада), но в литературе её нередко именуют Хаджибей – по названию соседнего поселения.
        Небольшая крепость возвышалась на берегу залива, была окружена высокой стеной с бойницами и круглыми башнями по бокам. В центре обращённой к берегу крепостной стены высился широкий прямоугольник главной башни с аркой ворот посередине и конусообразной крышей.
        Крепость разделяла поселение Хаджибей на две части. Одна из них – низинная – была расположена на пересыпи, у берегов лиманов. Другая, простиралась по плато в сторону нынешней Театральной площади. Здесь находился базар, лавки, кофейни.
        Ближе к морю, на пристани, был небольшой маячок, выстроились в ряд амбары с провиантом для гарнизона, и товарами, предназначенными для отправки в Турцию.
        Пётр I завоевал для России выход к морю на Балтике, тем самым «в Европу прорубив окно». Но для развития торговли, для защищённости границ на юге России нужны были берега Чёрного и Азовского морей. Это неизбежно должно было привести к столкновению с Османской империей (Турцией) - владычицей Чёрного моря. За это дело взялась Екатерина ІІ.
        Успешные походы П.А. Румянцева, Г.А Потёмкина, А.В. Суворова подорвали могущество Турции. Русские войска одерживали одну победу за другой: Хотин (10.09.1769), при р. Ларге (07.07.1770), Кагул (21.07.1970), крепости Туртукай (май-июнь 1773 ), Козлуджа (июнь 1774), Крым Кинбурн (1.10.1787), Очаков (06.12.1788). 14 сентября 1789 года русские воины под командованием адмирала Хосе Дерибаса и отряд украинских казаков под командованием Антона Головатого и Зиновия Чепиги штурмом овладели крепостью Ени-Дунья.
Крепость Ени-Дунья        Турки терпели поражение за поражением. Почти одновременно с падением Хаджибея, (11 сентября 1789 года), А.В. Суворов одержал знаменитую победу у Рымника. Затем пали Аккерман (30 сентября) и Бендеры (12 ноября). Через год, 11 декабря 1790 года, суворовские воины взяли штурмом Измаил. В этом штурме Дерибас снова показал себя героем, а Северное Причерноморье было отвоёвано у турок.
        Русско-турецкая война 1787-1791 годов закончилась Ясским мирным договором. По его условиям султанская Турция отказалась от притязаний на Крым; России также была возвращена вся территория, между Южным Бугом и Днестром, куда входил и Хаджибей.

В 1793 года для защиты побережья сооружается крепость на берегу Хаджибейского залива. Она имела пять бастионов со 120 орудиями, была обнесена рвами и валами. Гарнизон её состоял из 2000 человек. Через год правительство утвердило «План пристани и города Хаджибей», предусматривавший создание нового портового города на Чёрном море. Рескрипт Екатерины ІІ гласил: «Уважая выгодное положение Хаджибея при Чёрном море и сопряжённые с оным пользы, признали мы нужным устроить тамо военную гавань купно с купеческой пристанью… Работы же производить под надзиранием генерала графа Суворова-Рымницкого, коему поручены от нас строения укреплений и военных заведений в той стороне».

----------


## Bartik

> Меня уже модераторы два раза наказали, за ссылки на тот сайт, с котрого я брал информацию. Я сперва даже не понял за что, теперь, я к сожалению ссылок давать не могу, а то совсем забанят!


 Ну, как говорится - хорошенькую надо понемножку...))) А то и здесь забанят. Копипаст в больших размерах еще никого не украшал...

----------


## Moro

*И немного об Одессе - криминальной.*


*Гроза оперов по фамилии Шевцов*
К моменту появления в Одессе (конец 1934 года) уроженец Херсона Шевцов (он же Ермошкин, он же Цимбалист) имел пять судимостей. Очень скоро город захлестнула волна грабежей, нападений и краж, сопровождаемых убийствами. В первом квартале 1935 года были ограблены пятнадцать магазинов и четыре квартиры. Во время одного из ограблений бандиты в перестрелке убили постового милиционера Турицкого. После этого уголовники решили «залечь на дно» и покинули Одессу.
В августе того же года Шевцов вновь объявился в городе с неизвестной девицей. Об этом одесские опера узнали от своих коллег из МУРа, приславших ориентировку. К полученной информации отнеслись халатно, послав на проверку молоденького стажера Аркадия Ройзмана. Парень, увидевший в проеме двери Шевцова, даже не успел схватится за кобуру и получил пулю в лицо. После этого банда настолько обнаглела, что решила совершить покушение на... милиционера. Однако ветеран одесского уголовного розыска Москвич оказался во всеоружии и, открыв прицельную стрельбу, обратил уголовников в бегство...
Разгромить банду Шевцова удалось только 22 февраля 1936 года. В жестокой перестрелке один из ее членов был убит, а главарь банды и его правая рука Городецкий были задержаны. Ценой победы стало ранение в лицо начальника ОУР Корнутенко и смерть двух простых одесситов, которые пытались задержать Шевцова. Уже через два месяца этот преступник был приговорен к высшей мере наказания и расстрелян...

*Высокий блондин на черном «Додже»*
Как говорил Жиглов, после окончания войны бандитизм расцвел После окончания Великой Отечественной войны бандитизм в Одессе расцвел буйным цветом. Особой жестокостью отличалась группировка некого Павла Петрова по кличке Батя, которую правоохранители назвали бандой «Додж-3/4». Сам главарь был весьма колоритной личностью. Высокий блондин крепкого телосложения, он блестяще управлял автомобилем и умел метко стрелять...
Летом 1945 года на подъездах к городу со стороны Березовки, Николаева и Тирасполя были ограблены десятки колхозников. Людей жестоко избивали и отнимали у них вещи и продукты. Опера сразу же взялись за дело и сумели установить личность главаря банды. Потерпевшие сообщили, что он раскатывал по Одессе в... роскошном американском «Додже». Очень скоро на одной из улочек Слободки патрульный милицейский «виллис» чуть было не столкнулся с лихо мчавшейся машиной. У оперов был шок! Перед ними проскочил разыскиваемый всей одесской милицией Петров. Увы, но в ходе погоне тихоходное авто правоохранителей было обстреляно и заглохло...
И все же Батю взяли. Матерый уголовник «расслабился» во время гулянки со своими дружками по банде. На следующий день он собирался навсегда покинуть Одессу и перебраться в Алма-Ату. Но не судилось: отлично спланированная операция завершилась задержанием Петрова прямо в пивнушке. Добившись выхода на свободу своей жены Веры, он с потрохами сдал всю банду, состоявшую из шестнадцати человек, трое членов которой (Морда, Филин и Таранец) работали водителями в торговом представительстве иностранной фирмы. Вот откуда взялся американский «Додж»...

*Кровавая бойня в совхозе под Одессой*
Кровавые разборки были обычным явлениемОдно из самых резонансных и кровавых проявлений бандитизма произошло 7 июня 1978 года в расположенном под Одессой совхозе имени Кирова. Около трех часов дня к местному Дому культуры подъехала банда Урсулова, состоящая из четырех человек. Преступники специализировались на ограблениях мелких предприятий. В их арсенале были обрез, ножи, заточки, гвоздодеры и автоген. Избив и связав сторожа, бандиты приступили к «препарированию» сейфа. Однако в это время охранник сумел избавиться от связывавших его пут, добраться до телефона и позвонить в милицию. Колесо надвигающейся трагедии было запущено...
На место срочно выехала опергруппа Ленинского райотдела в составе Павла Кравцова, Николая Плыгуна и водителя Анатолия Берневеги. Подготовиться как следует не успели: один пистолет на троих (у Плыгуна), рация в машине работала только на прием. Когда Кравцов и Плыгун вошли в помещение, преступники растерялись, подняли вверх руки, однако выполнять команду «ложись!» не спешили. Плыгун для устрашения произвел три выстрела вверх. И вдруг один из бандитов рванулся к нему. Милиционер успел выстрелить на поражение и попал в руку. В этот момент пистолет заклинило, завязалась рукопашная. К сожалению, шансов выжить у двух безоружных правоохранителей не было. Плыгуна убили двумя сильными и точными ударами ножа, Кравцов дрался долго и отчаянно, отбиваясь вырванной ручкой от двери. Однако тринадцать колото-резанных ранений остановили храброго опера. Такая же судьба ожидала прибежавшего на помощь Анатолия Берневегу, но лезвие ножа прошло в миллиметре от сердца. Он выжил...
Главарь группировки Урсулов некоторое время был в бегах, однако попал под поезд, потерял обе ноги и... написал явку с повинной. Его, а также Барицкого и Димитрова расстреляли по приговору суда. А вот Кичуку, бросившемуся на Николая Плыгуна, дали пятнадцать лет. Его спасло то, что вырвав у милиционера пистолет, он бросился бежать...
*Юная «Мурка» по имени Рита*
Еще одна жестокая банда оперировала в Одессе в 1922 году. На ее счету более двадцати налетов и ограблений. Преступники действовали очень жестоко: пытали своих жертв, нередко убивали, сережки отрывали вместе с ушами. Милиционеры сумели ликвидировать группировку. Каково же было их удивление, когда выяснилось, что все бандиты были шестнадцати-семнадцати лет, а руководила ими женщина - некая Рита Дмитровская, которая метко стреляла (ранила сотрудника ОУР) и... блестяще говорила на английском...

В советское время с бандитизмом беспощадно боролись. Бандитизм традиционно относится к числу особо тяжких преступлений, и зачастую сопровождается стрельбой, насилием и кровопролитием. К сожалению, в девяностые годы благодаря голливудским и отечественным кинофильмам бандиты стали чуть ли не национальными героями, быть которыми модно и чуть ли не престижно. А между тем, в советское время с этим явлением боролись беспощадно. Не была исключением и Одесса, славившаяся своими «мальчиками-налетчиками». О самых известных и страшных бандах Южной Пальмиры в этом материале.


*ИСПОВЕДЬ БРАТКА. 
Как в Одессе образовывались преступные группировки?*
Казалось бы, лихие 90-е с их стрельбой, карбованцами, красными пиджаками и челночным бизнесом остались в прошлом. Однако резонансное убийство бизнесмена Александра Коробчинского и последовавшая за этим загадочная смерть Владимира Красненко заставили задуматься: а не вернется ли все на круги своя? «Одесская жизнь» разыскала человека, который в 90-х был одним из тех, кого называли «братками». На условиях анонимности бывший представитель криминалитета согласился рассказать нашим читателям о «крышах», «темах», «концертах» и том, в чем различие между бандитами и правоохранителями...

Все начинается с «темы»
Разговор с моим собеседником, назовем его Николаем, состоялся у него в машине. Пока основательно потрепанная «Тойота Королла» носилась по одесским улицам, я задавал вопросы. Основываясь на полученных ответах, позднее написал материал, использовав, так называемую, форму исповеди. То есть, от первого лица с частичным сохранением лексики собеседника...
- Начнем с того, что участники организованных преступных группировок (ОПГ) сами себя ни бандитами, ни «братками» не называли. Скорее, членами движения, бойцами. Да и сами ОПГ не возникали стихийно, как это показывают в фильмах: собрались четыре лоха и сказали, что они теперь бригада. Это бред! Все и всегда начиналось с «темы». К примеру, пришли в баню несколько «ментов»-корешей или просто сослуживцев. Побухать! Один говорит: «Есть «тема», мужики, можно «лавэ» срубить». И вот они начинают заниматься конкретным делом, будь-то сбыт турецких джинсовых курток или перегон через границу битых иномарок. Кто «тему» придумал, тот и главный. Отработали «тему» - придумали новую. Так постепенно формировались ОПГ...

*Водочные войны с битами и молотками* 
В 1991 году я закончил институт имени Мечникова и получил на руки диплом геолога. Советский Союз доживал последние дни, что делать с «корочкой» было непонятно. Когда поступал, планировал остаться при вузе. Однако реальность оказалась совсем иной: наука уже не обеспечивала даже прожиточного минимума. В школах вообще туго...
Понимая, к чему все клонится, я занялся мелким предпринимательством — завел на «Привозе» несколько лотков, где торговал всяким ширпотребом, вроде расчесок, заколок и жевательной резинки. Как-то раз ко мне прямо на рынке подошли двое мужчин с прическами «бобрик-бокс-полубокс» и с золотыми цепями. Предложили стать представителем киевской фирмы, занимающейся поставкой заграничной водки. Венгры подделывали известные брэнды вроде «Абсолюта» и «гнали» ее в СНГ. Столичным нужен был человек, который бы отвечал за Одессу. Я согласился и, по сути, стал торговым представителем: предлагал это «бухло» «коммерсам», формировал заказы, обеспечивал сбор выручки и передавал ее в Киев. Вы можете спросить меня, так в чем же тут криминал? Я вам отвечу: водка была нелегальной, а киевская фирма — крупной преступной группировкой. Да и мои обязанности в правовое поле никак не умещались. Защищать интересы дела приходилось, в том числе, с помощью кулаков, бейсбольных бит и молотков. Ведь таких как я было много! Свои «торговые представители» были и у других «фирм», в том числе, и у отечественного производителя. И каждый из них пытался «впарить» конкретному «коммерсу» свою водку...

*В основном бизнес, иногда - стрельба*
Каким образом простой геолог в момент превратился, как тогда говорили, в «братка»? К тому времени я уже лет десять занимался восточными единоборствами. В мое звено вошли несколько спортсменов и пара «отмороженных» «афганцев», которые были готовы на все. Первоначально у нас в арсенале были ножи, молотки, биты и один пистолет Макарова. Однако я хочу обратить внимание на очень важный момент: на 99% ОПГ занимались коммерческой деятельностью, правда, нелегальной. С конкурентами почти всегда договаривались посредством предложений, уступок, обмена. И только 1% занимали нестандартные форс-мажорные ситуации, когда договориться не получалось. Тогда звучали выстрелы...

*Немного бычьей крови и «крыша» готова* 
О том, что у каждого «барыги» и «коммерса» была своя «крыша», слышали, наверное, все. Однако мало, кто знает, что зачастую это была чистейшей воды фикция, обман, блеф. Для пущей правдивости устраивали, так называемые, «концерты». На бизнесмена устраивался «наезд» с требованием «платить за крышу». Перепуганному человеку «добрые люди» предлагали обратиться ко мне за помощью. Я брал пистолет и мы вместе с ним ехали на разборку. В условленном месте нас уже ожидал «беспредельщик». Без лишних слов я подходил к нему и стрелял в живот. Затем оборачивался к «коммерсу» и говорил: «Ну вот, я ради твоей проблемы порешил человека! Давай, я за руки, а ты за ноги - и к тебе в багажник его. Надо вывезти в лесопосадку». От «трупа» «избавлялись», а твой новый подшефный с благодарностью начинал тебе регулярно платить. Правда, он не знал, что «убитый» был моим товарищем, пистолет стрелял холостыми, а кровь на животе — бычья. Ее наливали в кулек и  помещали под куртку.  
Конечно же, случались и серьезные разборки, когда подшефного тебе «коммерса» хотели «подмять» под себя представители другой бригады. В таком случае назначалась «стрелка». Как правило, удавалось договориться. Если нет, то случались драки с применением бит и молотков. Ломали ноги, калечили, потом вывозили за город и выбрасывали. Убивали в Одессе не так часто, как в других городах. Здесь как-то помягче было. Хотя меня как-то чуть не «порешили». Мы с товарищем сидели в баре на улице Островидова. Очевидно нас выследили. Ворвались прямо в бар, начали стрелять. Ни у меня, ни у товарища оружия не было. Единственное, что смогли сделать — перевернуть столик и укрыться за ним. В итоге, ранение в ногу...

*От водки до контразведки* 
«Тема» с венгерской водкой закончилась где-то к 1994 году. Киевскую группировку практически уничтожили, а я со своими бойцами вступил в крупную одесскую ОПГ, называть которую не буду. Многие ее члены живы-здоровы: кто-то скрывается, кто-то под следствием ожидает приговора. В целом, для меня период 1991-1994 годов был очень успешным. В годы, когда зарплата в 50 «баксов» считалась практически недосягаемой, я «поднимал» на водке 1000-1500!
В «движении» я пробыл до 1997 года. Работал в отделе разведки и контразведки. Затем мне предложили перейти в ликвидаторы. Обещали платить 2000-3000 «баксов». Но я отказался. Убивать никого мне не хотелось, и я спокойно, без каких-либо проблем вышел из дела. Очень скоро все изменилось. Последние крупные группировки «менты» уничтожили в 1998-1999 годах.

*От «братков» до «ментов»* 
На вопрос о том, есть ли сейчас ОПГ в том виде, каком были, я отвечаю однозначно. Нет! Их место заняли правоохранительные органы. Знаете, чем отличается бандит от любого «мента»? У него нет удостоверения. В конце 90-х милиция взяла под свою «крышу» все, что раньше «крышевали» ОПГ. У нее для этого было намного больше возможностей, средств и специфических навыков. «Коммерсы» эти изменения приняли «на ура!». Многие из них породнились с «ментами»: стали друг другу кумовьями. Зачастую они и не воспринимают свою дань как дань, считая ее просто помощью, материальной благодарностью. Основным занятием нынешней милиции является бизнес, зарабатывание денег, «крышевание», отработка «тем». А борьба с мелким криминалом, вроде гопников, карманников, домушников — настоящая головная боль, которая отвлекает от главного. Поэтому «менты» с ними активно борются. Не ради спокойного сна людей, но ради себя...

----------


## malyutka_e

Не пойму, к чему весь этот понос?

----------


## Moro

Ну, копипаст может и не украшал никого, я тут не спорю, но, что поделать, если ссылки делать нельзя, а темы, на мой взгляд, про Одессу, ее историю интересные.

----------


## Moro

Не нравится, может кому-то, не читай, дело сугубо добровольное. Мне были интересны эти темы.

----------


## Melomanka

Насколько я понимаю, тема была создана для общения и неспешного обсуждения истории Одессы. А уж никак для того чтоб за пару часов скинуть целую книгу.
 Я вначале пыталась читать, а потом поняла, что надо просто тупо перелистывать страницы, потому что они бесконечно растут.
Еще не вечер...)))

----------


## Bartik

> Не нравится, может кому-то, не читай, дело сугубо добровольное. Мне были интересны эти темы.


 Ну, все-таки здесь же не просто выкладывают, все, что есть в инете за Одессу... Здесь обсуждают, делятся своими мыслями, мнениями... Выложи один-два материала, пообсуждай, обменяйся мнением, когда все обсудят, выложи следующий материал. Это же форум, место для общения, а не кунсткамера. Еще раз сорри за оффтоп...

----------


## Moro

Конечно, я просто выложил информацию которую имел, поделился, бескорыстно. Хотя информации по истории Одессы, по ее прошлому и т.п. имеется намного больше. Хотите, читайте, хотите нет, кому-то может не понравится, кому-то может будут интересны некоторые темы. Это все история Одессы, и здесь никто никого не насилует. Будет желание, всегда можно будет просмотреть статьи, не будет - и не надо! А обсуждать хотите - обсуждайте, кто же вам запрещает! Я лично только за!!!

----------


## Пушкин

> Не нравится, может кому-то, не читай, дело сугубо добровольное. Мне были интересны эти темы.


  Если для вас эти страницы новость, то для нас это давно пройденный материал, а для некоторых (таких как я к примеру)исследования одессики или одесского феномена стало частью жизни. Во многих копированных вами текстах встречаются ошибки. Спасибо что хоть фамилию де-Рибаса не испоганили, хотя то что о нём написано изначально не совсем так, но Светлейшего Князя Михаила Семёновича Воронцова называть старым титулом, для таких текстов возможно неправильно... Хотя эти тексты не совсем исторические, а скорее беллетристические. Всё интересно, но достаточно было ограничиться ссылками, а не таким обилием постов...

----------


## Moro

Согласен с Вами, но за ссылки меня администраторы начали наказывать, поэтому я просто привел здесь весь текст. Я не спорю, возможно где-то и есть ошибки и неточности и вы всегда можете на них указать и их исправить. Да и тексты на звание монографии, естественно не претендуют. Беллетристика, но на мой взгляд интересная.

----------


## Nastiamoon

А мне понравились статьи об Одессе. Не все еще прочитала, но обязательно вернусь и дочитаю. Кому-то может и не интересно, кому-то может и не научно, но на мой взгляд, информация заслуживает внимания и хорошо воспринимается.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Согласен с Вами, но за ссылки меня администраторы начали наказывать, поэтому я просто привел здесь весь текст. Я не спорю, возможно где-то и есть ошибки и неточности и вы всегда можете на них указать и их исправить. Да и тексты на звание монографии, естественно не претендуют. Беллетристика, но на мой взгляд интересная.


  Вам надо открыть на форуме новую тему, например "История Одессы для начинающих" и туда сбрасывать все эти тексты. Там это будет уместно и народ соответствующий подтянется :smileflag:

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вам надо открыть на форуме новую тему, например "История Одессы для начинающих" и туда сбрасывать все эти тексты. Там это будет уместно и народ соответствующий подтянется


 "История Одессы для чайников".

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я понял свою ошибку, далее ее уже не совершаю. Отправляю все без ссылок. Если честно, я не думал что-либо рекламировать здесь. Просто хотелось поделится той информацией, которую я здесь привожу.


 "Смешались в кучу: кони, люди и залпы тысячи орудий...." Уважаемый, внимательно прочтите название темы. Ведь если Вам нужно молоко, Вы же за ним в баню Исаковича не пойдёте. А пойдёте в молочный магазин А.В.Чичкина.

----------


## Пушкин

> А мне понравились статьи об Одессе. Не все еще прочитала, но обязательно вернусь и дочитаю. Кому-то может и не интересно, кому-то может и не научно, но на мой взгляд, информация заслуживает внимания и хорошо воспринимается.


  Это и понятно от пользователя с тремя сообщениями...

----------


## Гидрант

Человек хотел как лучше. Материал неплохо скомпонован, для "не-фанатов и не-проффи", наверное, и интересен и с новизной. Не будем утверждать, что здесь собрались люди, знающие "у три раза больше и у семь разов глубже"  :smileflag: , а вход другим заказан; дело в другом - как правильно было замечено - здесь, на форуме несколько другая направленность: не база знаний и фактов, а обсуждение фактов и проблем, не многостраничные "монологи"-копипасты одного человека, а _свободная беседа и реплики многих_. 


ПС. А теперь без обид и упреков за оффтоп, но...  читал недавно я внучке одну сказочку, теперь вспомнилась, нашел в Интернете - *вот она*. По-моему, довольно точно отражает впечатление большинства

----------


## Гражданин А.

"В 1793 года для защиты побережья сооружается крепость на берегу Хаджибейского залива. Она имела пять бастионов со 120 орудиями, была обнесена рвами и валами. Гарнизон её состоял из 2000 человек." - неужели ни ровика, ни валика не осталось ?

----------


## Viktoz

> "В 1793 года для защиты побережья сооружается крепость на берегу Хаджибейского залива. Она имела пять бастионов со 120 орудиями, была обнесена рвами и валами. Гарнизон её состоял из 2000 человек." - неужели ни ровика, ни валика не осталось ?


  это территория нынешнего парка  Шевченко, Когда парк облагораживали  все валы и рвы разровняли.  крепость была построена на месте оборонительного рубежа турков, Хаджибей в 1793 год, а спустя 18 лет ее упразднили, территория отошла к Карантину. Часть карантинной стены еще осталась в парке.

----------


## Antique

> "неужели ни ровика, ни валика не осталось ?


 Остался бастион который использовали в качестве основания для памятника Александру ІІ. И то он потерял форму.

----------


## valera&Hvalya

Это который в парке Шевченко?

----------


## Скрытик

А скоро мы станем свидетелями того, как раскапывают карантинное кладбище

----------


## valera&Hvalya

и построят высотку, и в конечном итоге приедут американцы снимать фильмы про конец Света

----------


## Nastiamoon

Ха! Я смотрю, что как раз тема то и оживилась! Сколько сразу постов пошло после изложенного материала! И интересно их почитать и смешно, подчас становится!

----------


## Trs

Тем временем в доме Совторгфлота в переулке Маяковског очистили от плитки фрагмент стены на бывшем пескохранилище в полуподвале. Возможно, полуподвал продан и перестраивается под торговое заведение.

----------


## Trs

Вот такая заметка в «Вечерней Одессе», февраль 1990 года.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *развернуть*

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Восстановлены изумительные кованые ворота двора Д.№8  в пер.Нахимова. Их очистили от старой краски, вновь покрасили и кое-где даже слегка оттенили серебрином (потёртость, якобы). Жильцы замок поставили; так что двор постоянно закрыт.  Падающие кирпичные столбы пришлось подкрепить контрфорсами изнутри двора.

----------


## Antique

Кажется изображение не загружается. У меня по крайней мере.

----------


## Пушкин

> Восстановлены изумительные кованые ворота двора Д.№8  в пер.Нахимова. Их очистили от старой краски, вновь покрасили и кое-где даже слегка оттенили серебрином (потёртость, якобы). Жильцы замок поставили; так что двор постоянно закрыт.  Падающие кирпичные столбы пришлось подкрепить контрфорсами изнутри двора.


  А разве там не новые ворота?

----------


## kravshik

> Вот такая заметка в «Вечерней Одессе», февраль 1990 года.
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *развернуть*


 что с заметкой,не открывается?????

----------


## Trs

Заменил ссылку. Попробуйте ещё раз.

----------


## crocodile Gena

Архитекторы и застройщики вынесли приговор Французскому бульвару и сожалеют об этом
http://dumskaya.net/news/arhitektory-i-zastrojschiki-vynesli-prigovor-fra-029626/

Пришёл кирдык Французскому бульвару

----------


## Trs

Тут в соседней теме *Carin* написала:




> Я каждый раз думаю, хуже некуда . А все находится, как сделать хуже....


 Какого чёрта бульвар должен перестать быть бульваром? И какого чёрта трамвай должен стоять в пробке с шинокопытными?

----------


## SaMoVar

http://dumskaya.net/news/arhitektory-i-zastrojschiki-vynesli-prigovor-fra-029626/
У меня уже слова все кончились... Только разрабатывали методику противодействия стройки подстанции в парке - по башке прилетела новость.

----------


## Nastiamoon

Гурвиц пытался свое время расширить и переделать Французский бульвар, но отступился, а теперь за это взялась новая власть...

----------


## Lorabel

Да, Французский бульвар все время пытаются расширить. Ну это и понятно, в городе сплошные "пробки", особенно в час пик, количество транспорта только растет, а дороги как были с советских времен так и остались, не считая, разве что на поселок Котовского и 1905 года - расширили. В остальном же пропускная способность дорог не увеличилась. Эту проблему конечно надо решать, но вот Французский бульвар не хотелось бы менять, рубить деревья и т.д. Хотя, мне кажется изменения на Французском бульваре не избежать. Вопрос в том, какой масштаб они будут носить, и что мы в следствии этих изменений потеряем.

----------


## VicTur

> Не нравится, может кому-то, не читай, дело сугубо добровольное. Мне были интересны эти темы.


 Согласен. Темы эти статьи не портят, читать или нет — каждый сам решает.
Хотя лучше было бы не плодить множество длинных постов, а написать ОДИН пост такого содержания: «Я тут набрёл на интересный сайт. Информация в основном общеизвестная, но каждый наверняка найдёт и для себя ряд любопытных подробностей. Вот ссылка: <ссылка> ».
Уверяю, что никто бы вас в этом случае не забанил.
А так — всё отлично, и статьи не самые плохие.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, Французский бульвар все время пытаются расширить. Ну это и понятно, в городе сплошные "пробки", особенно в час пик, количество транспорта только растет, а дороги как были с советских времен так и остались, не считая, разве что на поселок Котовского и 1905 года - расширили. В остальном же пропускная способность дорог не увеличилась. Эту проблему конечно надо решать, но вот Французский бульвар не хотелось бы менять, рубить деревья и т.д. Хотя, мне кажется изменения на Французском бульваре не избежать. Вопрос в том, какой масштаб они будут носить, и что мы в следствии этих изменений потеряем.


 Вследствие изменений мы потеряем Французский бульвар, ярые сторонники застройки склонов многоэтажными монстрами приобретут дополнительный аргумент в свою пользу, а на транспортной ситуации в городе это положительно никак не скажется. Собственно, застройка (уничтожение) склонов и является основной целью всех этих телодвижений мародеров.

----------


## brassl

Попали в руки пару пленок, на коробке "нашкарябано" 1939-1940, часть точно Одесса, некоторые кадры под сомнением. Держите парочку. Остальные выкладывать?  :smileflag: 
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Trs

Да, выкладывать. И хочу попросить первый кадр увеличенным, при необходимости могу пересканировать сам.

----------


## vieanna

> Вследствие изменений мы потеряем Французский бульвар, ярые сторонники застройки склонов многоэтажными монстрами приобретут дополнительный аргумент в свою пользу, а на транспортной ситуации в городе это положительно никак не скажется. Собственно, застройка (уничтожение) склонов и является основной целью всех этих телодвижений мародеров.


 Я согласна абсолютно. Сегодня говорила с несколькими одесситами о том, что придётся, как в 80-е, когда пытались вырубить Приморский, просто стоять на Французском и не давать разбирать брусчатку. Услышала в ответ аргумент: ты не понимаешь, жители домов на бульваре на 2/3 поддерживают это решение, т.к. заинтересованы в отсутствии пробок...
Это не аргумент, а решение, "продавленное" застройщиками.
Как-то нужно организовываться, причем быстро.

----------


## brassl

Продолжаем? А то на "политику" откликов гораздо больше,чем на фото :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Продолжаем,продолжаем.Спасибо.

----------


## malyutka_e

Наконец-то на боковом фасаде Пантелеймоновского подворья восстановили в нише крест. Его срубили в начале 60-х, когда устроили там планетарий.

----------


## brassl

А вот эти пару кадров я не знаю Одесса или нет, но пленка та же.

----------


## [email protected]

*Листок календаря на 1910 год.* (увеличить изображение в два этапа)


*Всеобщий Русский Календарь на 1910 год
107 фото*

----------


## Пушкин

> Я согласна абсолютно. Сегодня говорила с несколькими одесситами о том, что придётся, как в 80-е, когда пытались вырубить Приморский, просто стоять на Французском и не давать разбирать брусчатку. Услышала в ответ аргумент: ты не понимаешь, жители домов на бульваре на 2/3 поддерживают это решение, т.к. заинтересованы в отсутствии пробок...
> Это не аргумент, а решение, "продавленное" застройщиками.
> Как-то нужно организовываться, причем быстро.


 Люди, которые придерживаются крайних точек зрения, обычно не опускаются до мелочей. Кто-то хочет снести Молдаванку, полностью её перепланировать и заново застроить. Будет чистенько-аккуратненько, только не Молдаванка. А кто то хочет спилить Французский и от него останется только название... Другие хотят всё восстановить в точности так, как было в босоногом детстве, включая коммуналки с керосинками и выгребные сортиры во дворах. Тут, правда, стоит оговориться: те, кто до сих пор живёт в таких условиях, обычно так не считают.
Больше даже скажу. По моим личным наблюдениям, чаще всего первые -- это те, кто "приехали", вторые -- те, кто "уехали".
Городская аура -- штука тонкая, эфирная. Её бульдозером не починяют. С другой стороны -- живая, и живёт только меняясь. Для неё, как и для человеческой личности, остановка в развитии называется олигофрения. Родной Город, взрослея, неизбежно становится чуть-чуть другим. Что-то в нём, как и во всех нас (кто здоров, конечно )), становится хуже, что-то меняется к лучшему. Нормальный ход. Но наша с вами задача - это сохранение архитектурно-исторической среды Одессы, её ауры, колорита. А это нельзя сохранить координальными изменениями. Вот вчера стою на полумитенге в Воронцовском против продажи приусадебных участков - смотрю на соседей старичков в потёртых одеждах, на Дом Стену с ярко выкрашенным фасадом, на мансарду втихаря надстроенную на двухэтажное здание напротив и понимаю, что даже этот маленький переулок теряет свой колорит. Разве в нём можно будет снимать фильмы о 19ом веке или 20х годах 20го века? Уходит эпоха, а сердце замирает - очень хочется что бы уходило только плохое, а хорошее оставалось...

----------


## rusticus

Вопрос к любителям и ценителям старины. Шел через Горбатый мост и обратил внимание на утопленную в асфальте трамвайную колею. Если верно понимаю, то там в отдаленном прошлом была линия? Карты не дали ответа на этот вопрос... Кто может прояснить его?

----------


## Скрытик

Трамвай там не ходил :
http://kaiser-w.livejournal.com/323036.html

----------


## Киров

...точно помню,что в конце 60-х ехал на 30-м через Горбатый мост и внизу на площади у него было кольцо.Это мы(примерно) одиннадцатилетние путешествовали...На обратном пути мы вышли на остановке Дюковский/Перекопской победы,прошли чуть вперёд по Фрунзе.Справа был заброшенный парк,который от дороги отделялся довольно высокой подпорной стенкой...Найденное там колесо породили желание катануть его с обрыва в трамвай...в трамвай не попали,попали в такси...долго он за нами бежал...Просто день получился насыщенным и я его хорошо запомнил.

----------


## OMF

> Люди, которые придерживаются крайних точек зрения, обычно не опускаются до мелочей. Кто-то хочет снести Молдаванку, полностью её перепланировать и заново застроить. Будет чистенько-аккуратненько, только не Молдаванка. А кто то хочет спилить Французский и от него останется только название... Другие хотят всё восстановить в точности так, как было в босоногом детстве, включая коммуналки с керосинками и выгребные сортиры во дворах. Тут, правда, стоит оговориться: те, кто до сих пор живёт в таких условиях, обычно так не считают.
> Больше даже скажу. По моим личным наблюдениям, чаще всего первые -- это те, кто "приехали", вторые -- те, кто "уехали".
> Городская аура -- штука тонкая, эфирная. Её бульдозером не починяют. С другой стороны -- живая, и живёт только меняясь. Для неё, как и для человеческой личности, остановка в развитии называется олигофрения. Родной Город, взрослея, неизбежно становится чуть-чуть другим. Что-то в нём, как и во всех нас (кто здоров, конечно )), становится хуже, что-то меняется к лучшему. Нормальный ход. Но наша с вами задача - это сохранение архитектурно-исторической среды Одессы, её ауры, колорита. А это нельзя сохранить координальными изменениями. Вот вчера стою на полумитенге в Воронцовском против продажи приусадебных участков - смотрю на соседей старичков в потёртых одеждах, на Дом Стену с ярко выкрашенным фасадом, на мансарду втихаря надстроенную на двухэтажное здание напротив и понимаю, что даже этот маленький переулок теряет свой колорит. Разве в нём можно будет снимать фильмы о 19ом веке или 20х годах 20го века? Уходит эпоха, а сердце замирает - очень хочется что бы уходило только плохое, а хорошее оставалось...


 Я бы сказал, что именно те, кто уехали и видели "другую" жизнь и хотят, чтобы Одесса не была скопищем халуп и церквей; чтобы деревья не падали после сильного ветра, а если уже и падали, то хотя бы не рвали провода и не парализовывали город; чтобы рельсы были уложены как полагается и не разъезжались при жаре и трамваи не резали головы прохожим; чтобы Молдаванка была местом, приятным для жизни, а не сборником городских отбросов; чтобы не делали из слова "Французский бульвар" культа (из-за того, что оно использовалось в песне про рыбака, не делает его некоей "культурным памятником") и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## OMF

> ...точно помню,что в конце 60-х ехал на 30-м через Горбатый мост и внизу на площади у него было кольцо.Это мы(примерно) одиннадцатилетние путешествовали...На обратном пути мы вышли на остановке Дюковский/Перекопской победы,прошли чуть вперёд по Фрунзе.Справа был заброшенный парк,который от дороги отделялся довольно высокой подпорной стенкой...Найденное там колесо породили желание катануть его с обрыва в трамвай...в трамвай не попали,попали в такси...долго он за нами бежал...Просто день получился насыщенным и я его хорошо запомнил.


 В конце 60-х (и все предыдущие 50 лет) кольцо 30-го трамвая было на Товарной. Никаких других колец там не было. Через Горбытый мост НИКОГДА трамвай не ходил - некуда ему было.

----------


## brassl



----------


## Jorjic

> Я бы сказал, что именно те, кто уехали и видели "другую" жизнь и хотят, чтобы Одесса не была скопищем халуп и церквей; чтобы деревья не падали после сильного ветра, а если уже и падали, то хотя бы не рвали провода и не парализовывали город; чтобы рельсы были уложены как полагается и не разъезжались при жаре и трамваи не резали головы прохожим; чтобы Молдаванка была местом, приятным для жизни, а не сборником городских отбросов; чтобы не делали из слова "Французский бульвар" культа (из-за того, что оно использовалось в песне про рыбака, не делает его некоей "культурным памятником") и т.д. и т.п.


 Ну ребята! Ну, уехали ну и стройте свою жизнь, а не нашу. Мы же не учим вас, как обустроить, скажем, Нью-Йорк. Неужели это непонятно? Хотите, чтобы Одесса была такой, как вы ее себе представляете - приезжайте и делайте все так, как считаете нужным, а не указывайте из своего далека.

----------


## rusticus

> ...точно помню,что в конце 60-х ехал на 30-м через Горбатый мост и внизу на площади у него было кольцо.Это мы(примерно) одиннадцатилетние путешествовали...На обратном пути мы вышли на остановке Дюковский/Перекопской победы,прошли чуть вперёд по Фрунзе.Справа был заброшенный парк,который от дороги отделялся довольно высокой подпорной стенкой...Найденное там колесо породили желание катануть его с обрыва в трамвай...в трамвай не попали,попали в такси...долго он за нами бежал...Просто день получился насыщенным и я его хорошо запомнил.


  Да, батенька, видать в детстве вы были отъявленный сорвиголова, с чем вас и поздравляю.
Вот только с проездом трамвая по Горбатому так и не определились. Жаль, конечно, но ничего.
Сам по себе мост вызывает у меня уважение. Даже не смотря на преклонные года не уходит ощущение, что он переживет не только нас всех, но и взрыв ядерной бомбы выдержит. Не прямое попадание. но рядом уж точно что да! 
Хотя скорее что не было трама на Горбатом. Посудите сами - низкий уровень не проблема. Пантограф складывается. Пример - 3, 10, 13, 26, 29 под Ж-д на Красном Кресте проезжают и не раз по дню. А вот излом путей в вертикальной плоскости - это на мой взгляд более серьёзный момент. Тележки трама на подвесках, но не встречал я, чтобы линия проходила подобным образом.

----------


## rusticus

> Трамвай там не ходил :
> http://kaiser-w.livejournal.com/323036.html


 За ссылку огромное спасибо, очень своевременно и интересно!

----------


## brassl

> Ну ребята! Ну, уехали ну и стройте свою жизнь, а не нашу. Мы же не учим вас, как обустроить, скажем, Нью-Йорк. Неужели это непонятно? Хотите, чтобы Одесса была такой, как вы ее себе представляете - приезжайте и делайте все так, как считаете нужным, а не указывайте из своего далека.


 100%  :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Да, батенька, видать в детстве вы были отъявленный сорвиголова, с чем вас и поздравляю.
> Вот только с проездом трамвая по Горбатому так и не определились. Жаль, конечно, но ничего.
> Сам по себе мост вызывает у меня уважение. Даже не смотря на преклонные года не уходит ощущение, что он переживет не только нас всех, но и взрыв ядерной бомбы выдержит. Не прямое попадание. но рядом уж точно что да! 
> Хотя скорее что не было трама *на Горбатом.* Посудите сами - низкий уровень не проблема. Пантограф складывается. Пример - 3, 10, 13, 26, 29 под Ж-д на Красном Кресте проезжают и не раз по дню. А вот излом путей в вертикальной плоскости - это на мой взгляд более серьёзный момент. Тележки трама на подвесках, но не встречал я, чтобы линия проходила подобным образом.


 Вообще-то местные его зовут Баронов  :smileflag: .

----------


## brassl

Нашел в сети.

----------


## Trs

*brassl*, вот это да! А где именно нашёл?

Подтвердил Кайзеру, подтверждаю и здесь. Не было трамвая на Горбатом. Разве что в американской Одессе, куда ходил трамвай из Миддлтауна неподалёку. Но насчёт их трамвая я почти ничего не знаю, моста там могло и не быть.

----------


## brassl

> *brassl*, вот это да! А где именно нашёл?


 А вот тут

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вообще-то местные его зовут Баронов .


 *Бароновский*, в честь барона Унгерна-Штернберга. Кстати, на площади перед вокзалом собирались установить его бюст. Но не получилось. Надо бы сказать Костусеву - может установит :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> *brassl*, вот это да! А где именно нашёл?
> 
> Подтвердил Кайзеру, подтверждаю и здесь. Не было трамвая на Горбатом. Разве что в американской Одессе, куда ходил трамвай из Миддлтауна неподалёку. Но насчёт их трамвая я почти ничего не знаю, моста там могло и не быть.


 А куда рельсы? (не первый раз обсуждаем, о кольце за мостом).

----------


## OMF

> Ну ребята! Ну, уехали ну и стройте свою жизнь, а не нашу. Мы же не учим вас, как обустроить, скажем, Нью-Йорк. Неужели это непонятно? Хотите, чтобы Одесса была такой, как вы ее себе представляете - приезжайте и делайте все так, как считаете нужным, а не указывайте из своего далека.


 Вам укажешь 
Я отвечал на высказанное мнение, что уехавшие хотят сохранить нечто страшно забытое, хотя требования "аутентичности" здесь выдвигаются совсем местними товарищами.

----------


## OMF

> А куда рельсы? (не первый раз обсуждаем, о кольце за мостом).


 Рельсы из ниоткуда в никуда - они там для укрепления конструкции.

----------


## Лысый0

> Рельсы из ниоткуда в никуда - они там для укрепления конструкции.


 Не верю!(с) Расстояние между рельсами узкоколейное. И туда и обратно, 4 рельсы для укрепления?

----------


## OMF

А для укрепления расстояние между рельсами значения не имеет. А имеет значение равномерное (практически) распределение по ширине пролета.

Чтобы закончить эти периодически возникающие вопросы - ни в проекте бельгийского общества, ни на довоенных и послевоенных чертежах и схемах (включая неосуществленные проекты 1927 г.), имеющихся в ОГЭТе и на сайте вашего покорного слуги (спасибо Trs и другим источникам), линия через Горбатый мост не предусматривалась никогда. В опубликованном мной личном проекте 2009 г. действительно озвучивается переоборудование Горбатого моста в чисто трамвайный, но повторяю - это мой личный проект.

----------


## Лысый0

> А для укрепления расстояние между рельсами значения не имеет. А имеет значение равномерное (практически) распределение по ширине пролета.
> 
> Чтобы закончить эти периодически возникающие вопросы - ни в проекте бельгийского общества, ни на довоенных и послевоенных чертежах и схемах (включая неосуществленные проекты 1927 г.), имеющихся в ОГЭТе и на сайте вашего покорного слуги (спасибо Trs и другим источникам), линия через Горбатый мост не предусматривалась никогда. В опубликованном мной личном проекте 2009 г. действительно озвучивается переоборудование Горбатого моста в чисто трамвайный, но повторяю - это мой личный проект.


 Будем искать с перломутровыми пуговицами (С)  :smileflag: . Зачем тогда туда обратно?

----------


## VicTur

> Хотите, чтобы Одесса была такой, как вы ее себе представляете - приезжайте и делайте все так, как считаете нужным, а не указывайте из своего далека.


 Нет! Не говорите так! А то действительно приедут...

----------


## OMF

> Будем искать с перломутровыми пуговицами (С) . Зачем тогда туда обратно?


 Не туда-обратно, а просто 4 рельса по ширине.

----------


## OMF

> Нет! Не говорите так! А то действительно приедут...


 Если приедем и сделаем по-людски, то вас уж точно спрашивать не станем. Но пока спите спокойно, выбирайте костусевых и прочую комдребедень...

----------


## Собрина

> Если приедем и сделаем по-людски, то вас уж точно спрашивать не станем. Но пока спите спокойно, выбирайте костусевых и прочую комдребедень...


 Угу. Вы сделаете кучу небоскребов, вместо реставрации старинных домов. Так что лучше сидите у себя и гордитесь своей "крутостью".

----------


## Trs

> А куда рельсы? (не первый раз обсуждаем, о кольце за мостом).


 Да никуда, кольца не было. Я ещё ни одного проекта с 1910 и до 2009 года не видел, чтобы по нему ходил трамвай. Да и не осилили бы вагоны такой подъём и такой спуск, там пришлось бы заново пересыпать всё, в особенности со стороны Балковской.

----------


## Грачиков

Может я что то пропустил в вашей дискуссии .но если речь идёт о сегодняшнем так называемом горбатом мосту то надо иметь в виду что он был заново построен на месте старого примерно где то в конце 60-ых а может и чуть позже. Необходимость перестройки а вернее постройки уже совсем нового моста было вызвано необходимостью проводки проводов под электропоезда  так что сегодняшний горбатый значительно выше прежнего.

----------


## Скрытик

Думаю, что идея "укрепления" моста рельсами не выдерживает никакой критики. Посмотрите на размеры металлоконструкций с низу моста! Скорее всего в планах было продолжении линии трамвая в сторону Таирова, возможно в рамках строительства первого проекта трассы "Север-Юг". Нужно поискать, может, что было в сети. Очень логично, основной поток уходит под мост, что на нынешней трассе, а трамвай уходит от автомобилной трассы, проходя по существующим улицам и соединяясь линией на Якира.

----------


## brassl

> Если приедем и сделаем по-людски, то вас уж точно спрашивать не станем. Но пока спите спокойно, выбирайте костусевых и прочую комдребедень...


 А нас, местных, и так никто не спрашивает  :smileflag:  Все приезжают с Березовок, Могилевов, Сахалинов и руководять (Вот и Вы с Америки то же нас спрашивать не хотите). А насчет выборов, Вы со своим Абамой уже все показали  :smileflag: 

Не бойтесь тюрьмы, не бойтесь сумы,
 Не бойтесь мора и глада, 
А бойтесь единственно только того,
 Кто скажет: "Я знаю, как надо!"

Пленка та же. А вотт Одесса ли это,сообразить не могу

----------


## Скрытик

Вот что нашел еще: http://odessarailway.at.ua/forum/10-114-1

----------


## Antique

> Может я что то пропустил в вашей дискуссии .но если речь идёт о сегодняшнем так называемом горбатом мосту то надо иметь в виду что он был заново построен на месте старого примерно где то в конце 60-ых а может и чуть позже. Необходимость перестройки а вернее постройки уже совсем нового моста было вызвано необходимостью проводки проводов под электропоезда  так что сегодняшний горбатый значительно выше прежнего.


 Технологии не соответствуют эпохе. Мост клёпанный, а не сварной. В 1960-х могли усилить его конструкцию.

----------


## Пушкин

> Нет! Не говорите так! А то действительно приедут...


  К сожалению они только говорить умеют...

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну ребята! Ну, уехали ну и стройте свою жизнь, а не нашу. Мы же не учим вас, как обустроить, скажем, Нью-Йорк. Неужели это непонятно? Хотите, чтобы Одесса была такой, как вы ее себе представляете - приезжайте и делайте все так, как считаете нужным, а не указывайте из своего далека.


  Полностью согласен...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Технологии не соответствуют эпохе. Мост клёпанный, а не сварной. В 1960-х могли усилить его конструкцию.


 А в каком году он был построен?

----------


## VicTur

> Если приедем и сделаем по-людски, то вас уж точно спрашивать не станем. Но пока спите спокойно, выбирайте костусевых и прочую комдребедень...


 Спасибо за совет. В благодарность я вам тоже советую: занимайтесь трамваями, верьте в американскую демократию и подобную чушь и не пытайтесь решать за других, что по-людски, а что нет.

----------


## Скрытик

> А в каком году он был построен?


  1890м.

----------


## kravshik

*КП "Одесгорэлектротранс"*
*На Горбатом мосту аварийной бригадой с Товарной проводятся работы по демонтажу трамвайных рельс.
*



всем привет,я отстал от жизни)))))))только хотел завести обсуждение моста ,а тут уже вовсю)))))

"_Сам по себе мост вызывает у меня уважение. Даже не смотря на преклонные года не уходит ощущение, что он переживет не только нас всех, но и взрыв ядерной бомбы выдержит. Не прямое попадание. но рядом уж точно что да
_"

Но все равно,
его уже давно пора закрывать ,он конечно крепкий,но не до такой же степени....но я так понимаю что пока с Туристской не решат,не протянут Север-Юг,ничего и не решится...а вообще он честно говоря уже такое впечатление производит,не очень приятное когда по нему едешь,особенно внешне,да и сама конструкция иди знай..


Но зачем снимать рельсы?????

зачем это делают,рельсы  на мосту создают дополнительную жесткость и лишний раз трогать мост,не здраво,нарушать целостность конструкции.....

----------


## kravshik

> Думаю, что идея "укрепления" моста рельсами не выдерживает никакой критики. Посмотрите на размеры металлоконструкций с низу моста! Скорее всего в планах было продолжении линии трамвая в сторону Таирова, возможно в рамках строительства первого проекта трассы "Север-Юг". Нужно поискать, может, что было в сети. Очень логично, основной поток уходит под мост, что на нынешней трассе, а трамвай уходит от автомобилной трассы, проходя по существующим улицам и соединяясь линией на Якира.


 я тоже всегда считал,что при тех фермах моста и их сечении,эти рельсы там не для этого...а скорее всего они таки были для трамвая...но очень многие это не признают....давайте посовещаемся,у кого какие мысли.....

----------


## Скрытик

В сети десятки упоминаний про укрепление рельсами. Но ИМХО это чушь полная. Посмотрите на толщину ферм и сравните ее с рельсами!

 Скорее всего планировали пустить трамвай. Заложили на перспективу.

----------


## Гидрант

> 1890м.


 Да, на каком-то новостном сайте мелькнуло 1890 г., но скорее ошибка, чем правда. Вот здесь говорится о 1913 г. http://www.segodnya.ua/regions/odess...ym-462775.html, еще где-то видел, что  "в начале первой мировой войны" (с)
"Сегодня", конечно, не авторитет, но вот *Татьяне Донцовой*, которая подробно расписывает историю строительства http://malyutka-e.livejournal.com/6025.html, я поверю, что во всяком случае ПОСЛЕ 1913 г. Кстати, что-то знакомое по ОФ наблюдается в имени процитированного ЖЖ  :smileflag:  

ПС, О рельсах - ни слова. Если такая задумка и попытка реализации относится в 70-м годам, надо бы пошарить по периодике тех лет.

----------


## kravshik

_А вот трамвай по нему никогда не ходил — рельсы здесь были установленны в начале 70-х, но дальше этого дело так и не пошло. «В те времена расходные материалы никто не считал, потому, когда от проекта отказались, демонтировать рельсы никто не стал, укатали в асфальт да и все. А они тоже дают лишний вес постоянной нагрузки», — говорит главный инженер Одесской дистанции колеи № 1 ОЖД Сергей Павалаки. По его словам, теперь их снимут, а техническое состояние опор моста опасений не вызывает:_ 

вот интересный ответ на то что таки планировалось движение...да не ходил !!!! но планировалось!!!!

----------


## OMF

В начале 70-х не могли планировать *узкоколейный* трамвай!!! То, что рельсы трамвайные не означает, что там должен ходить трамвай. "У меня на сарае написано ***, а там дрова лежат".

----------


## Гидрант

А там точно узколейка - не просто уже, чем нормальная колея, а *точно* подходящая под стандарт?  Успели снять размер до снятия рельсов? Если да, то остается подозревать, что "на перспективу" заложили при строительстве в 1913 г.(?)

----------


## Jorjic

> Может я что то пропустил в вашей дискуссии .но если речь идёт о сегодняшнем так называемом горбатом мосту то надо иметь в виду что он был заново построен на месте старого примерно где то в конце 60-ых а может и чуть позже. Необходимость перестройки а вернее постройки уже совсем нового моста было вызвано необходимостью проводки проводов под электропоезда  так что сегодняшний горбатый значительно выше прежнего.


 Думаю, что скорее всего мостовые конструкции остались прежними, а просто увеличили опоры. Это вполне согласуется с видом опор.

----------


## Jorjic

> Пленка та же. А вот Одесса ли это,сообразить не могу


 Если это 40-й год, то, думаю, не Одесса. А вот если послевоенные, то первые два кадра вроде похожи на Ботаническую.

----------


## Скрытик

> Думаю, что скорее всего мостовые конструкции остались прежними, а просто увеличили опоры. Это вполне согласуется с видом опор.


  А мне кажется опустили уровень рельс для поездов.

----------


## Киров

Зацепило-създил померял.Между путями по "желобкам"-1700 мм.,а в "желобках" колеи-1490.Размеры выдержаны по всей длине моста...

----------


## Скрытик

> Зацепило-създил померял.Между путями по "желобкам"-1700 мм.,а в "желобках" колеи-1490.Размеры выдержаны по всей длине моста...


  Обычная колея, 1520мм по стандарту. Смотрите как заливали бетоном! Думаю не один день раздалбывать будут.

----------


## mlch

> Вам надо *открыть на форуме новую тему, например "История Одессы для начинающих"* и туда сбрасывать все эти тексты. Там это будет уместно и народ соответствующий подтянется


 Очень здравая мысль! А то в этой теме большинство постояльцев сидит годами и обще-информативные факты тут повторять особого смысла нет. А вот в отдельной теме или еще и тут было бы неплохо эту информацию собрать, для тех, кто сравнительно недавно заинтересовался темой одессики.

----------


## mlch

> Попали в руки пару пленок, на коробке "нашкарябано" 1939-1940, часть точно Одесса, некоторые кадры под сомнением. Держите парочку. Остальные выкладывать?


 Ну зачем задавать риторические вопросы?  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Обычная колея, 1520мм по стандарту. Смотрите как заливали бетоном! Думаю не один день раздалбывать будут.


 Стандарт - 1524 мм плюс минус 5 мм, но никак не 30. При таком сужении колеса бы просто не попали на рельсы. И вообще, зачем искать черную кошку в темной комнате, если кошки там никогда и не было...

----------


## Скрытик

> Стандарт - 1524 мм плюс минус 5 мм, но никак не 30. При таком сужении колеса бы просто не попали на рельсы. И вообще, зачем искать черную кошку в темной комнате, если кошки там никогда и не было...


  За столько лет насилования поплывет еще не так. Да и нужно точно знать как измерять ее. Но не узкоколейка это раз. И по снимкам видно, что никак не укрепление моста, ну умейте признавать свои ошибки. Это не так сложно  :smileflag:

----------


## Сидоренко

Для тех кто хочет сохранить Одессу.
Парк Т.Г. Шевченко, возле бетонного забора

ОДЕССИТЫ!
В нашем парке Шевченко хотят построить ПРОМЫШЛЕННЫЙ ОБЪЕКТ - электрическую подстанцию мощностью 80 Мегаватт
ОДЕССКИЕ ПАРКИ - ДЛЯ ОТДЫХА,
А НЕ ДЛЯ ПРОМЫШЛЕННОЙ ЗАСТРОЙКИ!
ЕСЛИ ТЕБЕ ДОРОГА ЭТА ЗЕЛЕНАЯ ЗОНА
ПРИХОДИ В ВОСКРЕСЕНЬЕ 29 СЕНТЯБРЯ В 12.00
В ПАРК ШЕВЧЕНКО К БОЛЬШОМУ БЕТОННОМУ ЗАБОРУ
НА ПИКНИК!
ПРИНОСИ С СОБОЙ БУТЕРБРОДЫ И ФРУКТЫ - ВМЕСТЕ МЫ ПОКАЖЕМ, ЧТО ПАРК - МЕСТО ДЛЯ ОТДЫХА,
А НЕ ДЛЯ ВРЕДНЫХ ПРОМЫШЛЕННЫХ ОБЪЕКТОВ!
НЕ ДАДИМ ЗАСТРОИТЬ СТАРЕЙШИЙ ОДЕССКИЙ ПАРК!

----------


## OMF

> Вложение 6922523Вложение 6922543Вложение 6922554Вложение 6922562Зацепило-създил померял.Между путями по "желобкам"-1700 мм.,а в "желобках" колеи-1490.Размеры выдержаны по всей длине моста...


 Глядя на эти фото и сравнивая с технологией строительства дорог, становится ясно (еще раз), что рельсы использовались как арматура железобетонного перекрытия. Не могу влезть в расчеты, но очевидно посчитали, что такой тип арматуры будет надежнее и дешевле обычного дюймового прутка.

----------


## OMF

> За столько лет насилования поплывет еще не так. Да и нужно точно знать как измерять ее. Но не узкоколейка это раз. И по снимкам видно, что никак не укрепление моста, ну умейте признавать свои ошибки. Это не так сложно


 Про узкоколейку кто-то здесь сказал (вроде бы там узкоколейный 30-й трамвай ходил), я лично не мерил. Но... Равномерное сужение (не случайное сужение-расширение) по всей длине моста - это из области фантастики.

Как я уже сказал выше - не ищите то, чего там нет.

----------


## Скрытик

> Но... Равномерное сужение (не случайное сужение-расширение) по всей длине моста - это из области фантастики.


  Читайте внимательно, Киров пишет:



> Размеры выдержаны по всей длине моста...


 Странно, неужели так сложно признать ошибку, тем более человеку настолько близкому к истории трамваев?
Армирование трамвайными рельсами, еще и с выдержанными размерами это вообще что-то новое в технологии строительства  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Вот еще информация:
http://www.segodnya.ua/regions/odessa/V-Odesse-remontiruyut-znamenityy-Gorbatyy-most-kotoryy-stal-slishkom-opasnym-462775.html



> В 2013-м Горбатому исполняется сто лет. Начинал  строить его барон, строитель-железнодорожник Карл Унгерн-Штернберг, но  завершить не успел. Прошел испытания и был сдан в эксплуатацию мост в  1913 году. В честь немецкого зодчего его долгое время называли  «баронский» или «унгерн-штернбергский». А вот трамвай по нему никогда не  ходил — рельсы здесь были установленны в начале 70-х, но дальше этого  дело так и не пошло. «В те времена расходные материалы никто не считал,  потому, когда от проекта отказались, демонтировать рельсы никто не стал,  укатали в асфальт да и все. А они тоже дают лишний вес постоянной  нагрузки», — говорит главный инженер Одесской дистанции колеи № 1 ОЖД  Сергей Павалаки. По его словам, теперь их снимут, а техническое  состояние опор моста опасений не вызывает: «Мы регулярно их осматриваем.  Строили тогда на совесть».

----------


## Jorjic

> Раз речь зашла о мостах.
> Кто просветит-в честь кого назван Ивановский переезд( и,соответственно путепровод)?:


 Дальницкая улица в советское время называлась Иванова. Кто такой Иванов - не знаю. 
Посмотрел у Майстрового - председатель Одесского губисполкома.

----------


## brassl

> Ну зачем задавать риторические вопросы?


 Для статистики  :smileflag:  Получил 14 ответов. Ясен процент интересующихся  :smileflag: 

А что это???

----------


## Jorjic

> Зацепило-създил померял. Между путями по "желобкам"-1700 мм.,а в "желобках" колеи-1490.Размеры выдержаны по всей длине моста...


 На фото, к сожалению, не видно на что уложены рельсы, как устроены стыки. Если не на шпалы, то я бы тоже согласился, что это армирование. Ну а если на шпалы, то тогда без вариантов.

----------


## Гидрант

> Вот еще информация:
> http://www.segodnya.ua/regions/odess...ym-462775.html


 


> рельсы использовались как арматура железобетонного перекрытия. Не могу влезть в расчеты, но очевидно посчитали, что такой тип арматуры будет надежнее и дешевле обычного дюймового прутка.


 Я уже писал, что корреспондент "Сегодня" - не самый большой авторитет  :smileflag: , но что касается использования уложенных рельс как дополнительной арматуры *пере*крытия, то очень странное инженерное решение. 
В ЖБ конструкциях, работающих на изгиб (перекрытия, балки, ...) рабочая арматура располагается в нижней части изделий.Укреплять *металлический* мост логичнее было бы, наваривая какие-то дополнительные ребра жесткости, подкосы и пр.

----------


## mlch

> Для статистики  Получил 14 ответов. Ясен процент интересующихся


  И каков же этот процент? Ты знаешь, сколько человек за прошедшие сутки зашли в тему и какой процент от зашедших составляют эти 14 человек? А еще, сколько человек из числа зашедших не посчитало нужным тебе ответить, справедливо рассудив, что ты и сам понимаешь, что выкладывать надо?  :smileflag:  
Так что мне, например, процент интересующихся абсолютно не ясен.




> А что это???


 Просматривается море и линия горизонта на заднем плане. Берег, скорее всего, низкий. Если это Одесса то, вероятнее всего, Пересыпь или район Лузановки.

----------


## Скрытик

> На фото, к сожалению, не видно на что уложены рельсы, как устроены стыки. Если не на шпалы, то я бы тоже согласился, что это армирование. Ну а если на шпалы, то тогда без вариантов.


  Сразу под рельсами монолитная плита, шпалы в этом случае не нужны. Как нет их на Преображенской (новой). 
Вот тут хорошо видно:


Тем более - зачем это было делать в начале 70х?

----------


## Jorjic

> Сразу под рельсами монолитная плита, шпалы в этом случае не нужны. Как нет их на Преображенской (новой). 
> Тем более - зачем это было делать в начале 70х?


 Тогда следует, что бетонное основание укладывалось в начале 70-х? И рельсы заливались в бетон? Я, конечно, не специалист, но очень сомнительно. В те же примерно годы делали начальную часть Преображенской и ничего подобного не применялось.

----------


## Киров

Ну ещё раз был там...то я мерял по осям(центрам) "желобков(не помню как они правильно называются)",а сейчас по краям.

----------


## Jorjic

> А что это???


 Ну и вопросик с таким разрешением. Сергей, у меня относительно приличный пленочный сканер. Можете при желании воспользоваться.

----------


## Скрытик

> Тогда следует, что бетонное основание укладывалось в начале 70-х? И рельсы заливались в бетон?


  Почему? Подымали мост в начале 60х, в 70х положили рельсы. Я сопромат не учил, но элементарная физика говорит, что эти рельсы никакого отношения к ребрам жесткости не имеют.

----------


## Киров

Конечно не имеют-там размер 1524 мм -размер трамвайной колеи...на мосту стояла группа начальников,ну мы разговорились.Утверждают,что собирались пустить трамвай,но передумали...

----------


## Гидрант

Вот нашёл такую косвенную информацию. К 175-летию Одессы, 1969 г. Владимир Михайлович Шурко (тогдашний "мэр"): "_После ввода в действие Ивановского путепровода в повестку дня встало строительство двух других путепроводов - Поездного и Среднефонтанского.... Путепровод Поездной свяжет улицы Якира и Фрунзе, освободит Черноморскую дорогу  от большого количества транспорта. Пассажиропоток по новому путепроводу в часы пик составит 25 тыс. человек"_ (с)

Могла быть так, что проведенный "напрямую" от продолжения Балковской на пересечение Спартаковской-Бреуса, мощный транспортный путепровод должен был взять на себя всё автомобильное и пешеходное движение, а Горбатый предполагалось оставить исключительно для  трамвайных вагонов, например, для связи Черемушек с Балковской? При реконструкции (подъеме опор, как писалось ранее) сразу бросили на перспективу и рельсы. 

ПС. Впрочем, без фактов, мое рассуждение попадает в разряд "чисто спекулятивных" - признаю!

----------


## Jorjic

> Конечно не имеют-там размер 1524 мм -размер трамвайной колеи...на мосту стояла группа начальников,ну мы разговорились.Утверждают,что собирались пустить трамвай,но передумали...


 Странно, что трамвайные историки об этом ничего не знают, а нынешние начальники - знают. Все-таки прошло уже больше 40 лет, вряд ли среди начальников есть очевидцы. Значит должны быть хоть какие-то документы, упоминания об этом.

----------


## OMF

В общем плавненько перешли от полемики "какой трамвай там ходил по узкой колее" и "ходил ли там вообще трамвай" к гипотезам "а не были ли одесские власти провидцами и не закопали в мост тысячи рублей без проекта и каких-либо перспектив".

----------


## brassl

> И каков же этот процент? Ты знаешь, сколько человек за прошедшие сутки зашли в тему и какой процент от зашедших составляют эти 14 человек? А еще, сколько человек из числа зашедших не посчитало нужным тебе ответить, справедливо рассудив, что ты и сам понимаешь, что выкладывать надо?  
> Так что мне, например, процент интересующихся абсолютно не ясен..


 Не прошла шутка  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Друзья. Давайте поступим проще и элегантнее. В архиве КП «ОГЭТ» есть годовые планы с послевоенных времён по 1970 год, если не ошибаюсь. Я их не смотрел, разбирая годовые отчёты , пятилетние и перспективные планы, поскольку в годовом отчёте всё равно расписывалось что сделано из плана, а что нет. Я посмотрю ещё и годовые планы и скажу — были ли там хоть какие-нибудь упоминания о трамвае на Горбатом мосту, или (что ожидаемо) нет. Но я сомневаюсь, очень сомневаюсь, что без проекта строительства, утверждённого во всех возможных инстанциях, на мост просто так уложили бы рельсы. Это расход денег, выделенных на другие нужды, что чревато последствиями. Новая линия — это вам не жук начихал на скатерть. Даже на так и не построенную ветку трамвая к Суперфосфатному есть очень солидный проектный материал, а вариантов переноса пути на Большом Фонтане рассматривалось великое множество (и все были зафиксированы и сопровождались документацией). На фоне этого всего трамвайные пути на Горбатом мосту лично мне видятся явно не имеющими отношения к трамваю. 

P. S. Мост не разбирали, его поднимали на гидравлических домкратах. Можно попытаться найти очевидцев, поскольку на Б. Мельницах это широко обсуждалось тогда.

----------


## Скрытик

> В общем плавненько перешли от полемики "какой трамвай там ходил по узкой колее" и "ходил ли там вообще трамвай" к гипотезам "а не были ли одесские власти провидцами и не закопали в мост тысячи рублей без проекта и каких-либо перспектив".


  Более того. Они знали, что потомки будут ломать голову зачем там рельсы с точностью похожи на настоящие, такой себе прикол над потомками  :smileflag:

----------


## Vitali P

На Делкампе выложено, вроде бы таких фотографий ещё не было. Похоже что фотографии были сделаны одним человеком во времена французской оккупации.

----------


## brassl



----------


## brassl

> На Делкампе выложено, вроде бы таких фотографий ещё не было.


 А  еще на  аукционе и такая была, я такого вида никогда не видел

----------


## ruslanyd

*Одесса стала первым в Украине Wiki-городом*



> На объектах культурного наследия Одессы размещаются таблички с QR-кодами, позволяющими ознакомится с информацией об архитектурном памятнике в Wikipedia.
> 
> Первые таблички появились на таких знаковых для Одессы памятниках архитектуры, как бывший Доходный дом Скаржинской (Екатерининская угол Ланжероновской), здание Русского театра, отель Бристоль (бывш. Гостиница Красная), ансамбль Шахского дворца, Доходный дом Фальц-Фейнов, более известный, как Дом с атлантами. 
> 
> Размещение QR-таблиц начала общественная организация Одесса 2.0 в сотрудничестве со свободной интернет-энциклопедией Wikipedia  (общественной организацией Викимедия Украина).
> 
> "На первом этапе мы разместили 15 интерактивных табличек на архитектурных объектах, расположенных в центральной части города. На каждой - уникальный QR-код. Для того, чтобы узнать информацию о здании, код нужно отсканировать и программа переадресует вас на статью в Wikipedia. Язык статьи будет автоматически определен в соответствии с настройками смартфона или планшета пользователя", - рассказали в организации.
> 
> Фото представлено организаторами проекта
> ...

----------


## VicTur

> Для статистики  Получил 14 ответов. Ясен процент интересующихся


 Конечно, выкладывай. И не считай проценты — интересующихся много. А если всё-таки хочешь считать, то присовокупи и меня.

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот эти пару кадров я не знаю Одесса или нет, но пленка та же.Вложение 6916909


 А таки правильно. Тут некоторые (*Лысый0*) молчат, а первых-то домов по Ришельевской нет. Значит пленка послевоенная.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А таки правильно. Тут некоторые (*Лысый0*) молчат, а первых-то домов по Ришельевской нет. Значит пленка послевоенная.


 Как это нет, когда они и слева и справа.

----------


## kravshik

> Вложение 6922523Вложение 6922543Вложение 6922554Вложение 6922562Зацепило-създил померял.Между путями по "желобкам"-1700 мм.,а в "желобках" колеи-1490.Размеры выдержаны по всей длине моста...


 а забетонированы они на совесть.....это почти все бетонное основание надо перешурудить будет...ну и работка ,думаю надолго.....

----------


## brassl

> А таки правильно. Тут некоторые (*Лысый0*) молчат, а первых-то домов по Ришельевской нет. Значит пленка послевоенная.


 Есть дома. Присмотритесь

----------


## victor.odessa

Евгений Ананьев. Порт моего детства. Последний абзац об Австрийском пляже.

http://www.odessitclub.org/odessa/cmi/ananev.php

----------


## brassl

Редко встречается строение, вот тут еще его видно

----------


## Киров

Спасибо.Толстых людей на довоенных фото не видно.

----------


## Грачиков

Насчёт технологий спорить не буду.но работая с 1963 года за рулём довольно часто приходилось ездить грузиться контейнерами на товарную станцию и именно через горбатый мост,когда же по нему перекрыли проезд,как вы утверждаете на реконструкцию а длилась она не менее года то приходилось ездить через город а в нём повально висели знаки проезд грузовому транспорту запрещён так что я как говорится на себе испытал все неудобства связанные с его перекрытием уже в довольно далёкие те годы.

----------


## Киров

Так расскажите о той жизни...приходилось слышать рассказы,что шофера иногда сливали бензин на землю,чтобы им не урезали талоны.В 1970 году у меня был мопед,в нём бачок на 2 литра.Я бензин никогда не покупал-дядя,оставь пару литров в пистолете...никто и никогда не отказывал.

----------


## Лысый0

> Редко встречается строение, вот тут еще его видно
> 
> Вложение 6925029


 Аркадия. Главный вход и ресторан. Гл. аллея.

----------


## crocodile Gena

подскажите, где граница Ланжерона и Отрады? Жёлтый камень или бухта?

----------


## brassl



----------


## ГеннадийАК

Спасибо за материалы. Очень интересно. Два вопроса:
!. кто такая Ольга Кравец (автор материала о Доме трудолюбия),
2. Почему не открывается Главная страница? И в связи с этим - Чей сайт?

----------


## Milkaway

... Добрый вечер всем!!! 30 сентября в Горьковке в рамках Всеукраинского дня библиотек будет день открытых дверей ... В 15.00 состоится презентация проекта ,,Архитектурная Одесса,, при участии его арт-директора Александра Левицкого ... вход свободный...

----------


## Грачиков

О той жизни можно рассказывать много и довольно интересного но не думаю что в рамках этого форума а вот по поводу автомобильного топлива то действительно оно было дармовое ну например в середине 70-ых чуть ли не у любого самосвала можно было купить за 5-8 рублей талонов на 100 литров 76 бензина а солярка так та вообще никому и даром не нужна была.Что бы сливали бензин в канавы ? По крайней мере в автобазах где я работал такого не было.

----------


## Скрытик

Не знаю как бензин, но верю. А вот в научной среде деньги по хозтемам нужно было "освоить" в полном объеме. Ибо точно в следующем году урежут объем, как ненужный. Именно поэтому в конце года мели все подряд, телевизоры и т.п., которые потом списывали и несли домой  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Точно,точно.У нас помню на заводе к концу года комсомольский вожак бегал за нами-что купить,деньги пропадут.Так в полу-шутку говорим-три гитары,орган и ударную установку.Через день мы уже пели песни в микрофон на всю Молдованку.Брали шампанское и каких то пару часов развлекались...конечно и солистки у нас были...потом правда мне жена спортила карьеру музыканта...

----------


## Trs

Маленький факт из истории Ближних Мельниц. В 1949 году выдавались участки на «проектируемом жилмассиве» между 2-й Лагерной и Малиновского. До войны там были пустыри. В районе нынешней Луганской улицы был песочный карьер, который жилмассив не затрагивал. 

Именно в годы выдачи участков на «проектируемом жилмассиве» 2-я Лагерная потеряла квартал между Кибальчича и Цветочным переулком, сохранив квартал между Овражным и Цветочным.

----------


## Брасс

*Одесса, какой она была во время режима советской власти и какая она сейчас!!! (ФОТО!)*



http://www.*******/news/388728

----------


## malyutka_e

В Одессе завершается реставрация знаменитой арки: ворота возвращать не будут: http://dumskaya.net/news/-1380372121-000000-029717/

----------


## crocodile Gena

> *Одесса, какой она была во время режима советской власти и какая она сейчас!!! (ФОТО!)*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.*******/news/388728


 корректно открытки сравнивать с открытками. Их снимают сразу после ремонта зданий, выбирают оптимальный ракурс. лишнее зарисовывают

----------


## victor.odessa

Историко-топонимическая комиссия горсовета одобрила установку мемориальной доски в честь знаменитого ювелира и гравера, «еврейского Челлини» Израиля Рухомовского.
Ее разместят на стене дома №6 по улице Осипова, где мастер жил и работал с 1893 по 1896 годы.

http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-uvekovechat-pamyat-yuvelira-obmanuvsheg-029724/

----------


## Antique

> его арт-директора Александра Левицкого


 Громко сказано, проект всего из двух человек. Такие названия целесообразно было бы назвать если есть хоть какой нибудь коллектив. Впрочем видимо ему нравится так себя величать.




> Ее разместят на стене дома №6 по улице Осипова, где мастер жил и работал с 1893 по 1896 годы.


 Нету там такого дома.

----------


## Almond

> Нету там такого дома.


 А ДубльГис говорит, что есть. :smileflag:  В нем располагается юридическая контора Юбикон.

----------


## Лысый0

Юби что?

----------


## Milkaway

> Громко сказано, проект всего из двух человек. Такие названия целесообразно было бы назвать если есть хоть какой нибудь коллектив. Впрочем видимо ему нравится так себя величать.


 ...так заявлено в перечне мероприятий ... говорят, участвует группа товарищей ... посмотрим, что же там будет ))) ...

----------


## brassl



----------


## Antique

> ...так заявлено в перечне мероприятий ... говорят, участвует группа товарищей ... посмотрим, что же там будет ))) ...


 В создании конкретно этой выставки им помогли определённые люди, которые не входят в проект. По крайней мере уже около года проект  -это всего два человека.

----------


## Antique

> А ДубльГис говорит, что есть. В нем располагается юридическая контора Юбикон.


 Дубль Гис говорит лишь о том, что там есть здание, не более. См. ещё раз моё сообщение, я не утверждал, что на участке нет никаких зданий. И вы знаете, я был там лично и неоднократно.

----------


## Viktor 7

Фото открытка 1962 год.  Сорняка в виде деревьев нет. Видно море...

----------


## malyutka_e

> В Одессе завершается реставрация знаменитой арки: ворота возвращать не будут: http://dumskaya.net/news/-1380372121-000000-029717/


 Samovar, а у нас вообще есть хоть какая-то власть, кроме коммерсантов? Вы вообще способны хоть на что-нибудь  влиять в это городе, или вы под  властью коммерсантов (читай барыг)? Почему барыги диктуют всему городу? Грош цена нашей мэрии и Вам, в том числе !

----------


## brassl



----------


## SaMoVar

> Samovar, а у нас вообще есть хоть какая-то власть, кроме коммерсантов? Вы вообще способны хоть на что-нибудь  влиять в это городе, или вы под  властью коммерсантов (читай барыг)? Почему барыги диктуют всему городу? Грош цена нашей мэрии и Вам, в том числе !


 Меня то за что припечатали???

----------


## Nastiamoon

Да, "бабло побеждает зло..." Деньги сейчас решают все. Конечно, коммерсантам удобно, что бы проезд был открыт и не морочить себе голову с открыванием и закрыванием ворот. Единственное, что вызывает сожаление, что мы так по крупицам теряем историю и самобытность своего города, который превращают в серую массу "спальных" городов со "спальными" районами, похожими один на другой.

----------


## Пушкин

> Меня то за что припечатали???


  Ты же знаешь, кто ничего не делает - возмущается больше всех и винит всех и вся...

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, "бабло побеждает зло..." Деньги сейчас решают все. Конечно, коммерсантам удобно, что бы проезд был открыт и не морочить себе голову с открыванием и закрыванием ворот. Единственное, что вызывает сожаление, что мы так по крупицам теряем историю и самобытность своего города, который превращают в серую массу "спальных" городов со "спальными" районами, похожими один на другой.


 Теряем... Может потому что именно Вас нет рядом с нами, когда мы пишем, митингуем, пытаемся сохранить, пропагандируем? К сожалению на словах Одессу любят все, в том числе и власть, а вот на деле так не выходит...

----------


## ruslanyd

> Управление архитектуры и градостроительства Одесского горсовета сообщает о начале общественных слушаний по детальному плану территории (ДПТ) в границах улиц Французский бульвар, пер. Санаторный, прибрежный склон, пер. Кренкеля в г. Одессе. 
> 
> Общественные слушания пройдут 3 октября в 18.00 по адресу: г. Одесса, ул. Канатная, 134 
> (актовый зал Приморской райадминистрации, 4-й этаж).  
> 
> ДПТ разработан на основании решения Одесского городского совета №3650-VI от 18.07.2013г.
> 
> В соответствии с указанным решением заказчиком на разработку градостроительной документации определено управление архитектуры и градостроительства Одесского городского совета; инвесторы граждане: Пенчанская В.Н., Меланченко Ф.П., Родоная Л.Л., Согомонян Э.В.
> 
> ...


 Источник: http://o1.ua/news/odessity-obsudyat-zastroyku-sklonov.html

----------


## malyutka_e

«Горбатый» мост открыли после ремонта: работали бракоделы: http://dumskaya.net/news/gorbatyj-most-otkryli-no-otremontirovali-kak-to--029735/

----------


## kravshik

ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ САЙТА "ОДЕССА НА КОЛЕСАХ" 

ОТ АВТОРА..
_Обновление дизайна не планируется НИКОГДА, т.к. я не программист и количество информации там такое, что мне остатка жизни не хватит, чтобы это перелить. Если знаете какой-то способ сделать это автоматически, не теряя при этом ни содержания, ни "хозяйской собственности" - буду благодарен._

очередной раз хочу сказать спасибо большое за такой сайт,очень его люблю,постоянно изучаю ,*Неужели его до сих пор никто не может привести в порядок....не смотря на то,что он такой серьезный в плане информации......

мне кажется если нет возможности у Вас как у авторов.....может кто обратит на него внимание,подумаете единомышленники!!! есть смысл привести такой кладезь информации в более удобный и аккуратный вид*

----------


## kravshik

> «Горбатый» мост открыли после ремонта: работали бракоделы: http://dumskaya.net/news/gorbatyj-most-otkryli-no-otremontirovali-kak-to--029735/


 Горбатый отремонтировали горбато)!!!!! жуть!!!!! это же надо было додуматься.....мало того,что отверстия над полотном ЖД, и сток воды которые могут  коротить на контактный провод!!!!!!!!!!!!! не дай бог пробъет на мост.......

дальше асфальт раскрошится после зимы ,если еще не до зимы....и вообще все будут цеплять днищем эти рельсы............да уж слабо оказалось вытащить рельсы...что вообще они делали непонятно-делопуты!!!!!!!!

----------


## OMF

> ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ САЙТА "ОДЕССА НА КОЛЕСАХ" !!!!!!!! НУЖНА ПОМОЩЬ!!!
> 
> ОТ АВТОРА..
> _Обновление дизайна не планируется НИКОГДА, т.к. я не программист и количество информации там такое, что мне остатка жизни не хватит, чтобы это перелить. Если знаете какой-то способ сделать это автоматически, не теряя при этом ни содержания, ни "хозяйской собственности" - буду благодарен._
> 
> очередной раз хочу сказать спасибо большое за такой сайт,очень его люблю,постоянно изучаю ,*Неужели его до сих пор никто не может привести в порядок....не смотря на то,что он такой серьезный в плане информации......
> 
> мне кажется если нет возможности у Вас как у авторов.....может кто обратит на него внимание!!! подумаете единомышленники!!! есть смысл привести такой кладезь информации в более удобный и аккуратный вид!!!!*


 Я уже ответил в другой теме, но повторю - я делал сайт исходя из собственных возможностей и вкусов, а не навязываемых "комплексных обедов" от Microsoft, Yahoo и т.п. Посмотрите даже на этот форум и скажите, чем от отличается по оформлению и содержанию (наполнению) от любого другого, причем неважно на каком языке. 

Существуют, конечно, сайты с профессиональными программистами и администраторами, которые живут только за счет рекламы. Мне же это не нужно в принципе. Точно также мне на сайте не нужен отдельный форум, т.к. этот сайт является историческим и информационным, а не "истерическим и эмоциональным". Если я займусь модерированием, то, боюсь, что число опубликованных сообщений будет стремиться к нулю, т.к. я не большой любитель свободы безответственного слова, да еще и за мои деньги.

----------


## VicTur

> Samovar, а у нас вообще есть хоть какая-то власть, кроме коммерсантов? Вы вообще способны хоть на что-нибудь  влиять в это городе, или вы под  властью коммерсантов (читай барыг)? Почему барыги диктуют всему городу? Грош цена нашей мэрии и Вам, в том числе !


 Научитесь сперва разбираться в людях, прежде чем писать гадости.

----------


## SaMoVar

Всё, вопрос закрыт. Не отвлекаемся от главного.

----------


## Screech



----------


## Nastiamoon

Screech, как я понимаю, это 1917 год, снимают двуглавого орла с короной и полно митингующих?

----------


## Гидрант

А что за лозунг, начинающийся со слов "Храни.." над входом? В 1917 вероятнее было бы "Долой" ... кого-нибудь. 
И где, спрашиваю я вас, в толпе пролетариат, революционные матросы и беднейшее крестьянство, сбрасывающие с себя вековые узы сатрапов-кровопийц? А именно ОНИ должны были свергать, согласно "Краткого курса истории ВКП(б)"  :smileflag:  Да и конструкция с орлом выглядит *установленной* применительно к событию. 
Скорее уж похоже на 300-летие дома Романовых, патриотическую манифестацию 1914 года или просто визит Е.И.В. в Одессу

----------


## heffalump1974

> А что за лозунг, начинающийся со слов "Храни.." над входом? В 1917 вероятнее было бы "Долой" ... кого-нибудь. 
> И где, спрашиваю я вас, в толпе пролетариат, революционные матросы и беднейшее крестьянство, сбрасывающие с себя вековые узы сатрапов-кровопийц? А именно ОНИ должны были свергать, согласно "Краткого курса истории ВКП(б)"  Да и конструкция с орлом выглядит *установленной* применительно к событию. 
> Скорее уж похоже на 300-летие дома Романовых, патриотическую манифестацию 1914 года или просто визит Е.И.В. в Одессу


 Источник бы. Может та самая рев.толпа митингует на остатках декораций, оставшихся от посещений 14-15-16 гг.

----------


## Antique

А может эти буквы были на Думе. Иллюминация например? Что характерно, "Боже, царя" ободрано, люди у надписи стоят в довольно вольных позах.

----------


## heffalump1974

> А может эти буквы были на Думе. Иллюминация например? Что характерно, "Боже, царя" ободрано, люди у надписи стоят в довольно вольных позах.


 Невольно напомнило как с д.16 по Дерибасовской демонтировали лозунг насчёт "решения такого-то съезда - выполним". Причём написано было на украинском, а снимали начиная слева. В общем, какое-то время там красовалось "...конаємо!".

----------


## Screech

> Источник бы. Может та самая рев.толпа митингует на остатках декораций, оставшихся от посещений 14-15-16 гг.


 Источник
Там описание на французском.Я его знаю,но нет пока времени.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> А что за лозунг, начинающийся со слов "Храни.." над входом? В 1917 вероятнее было бы "Долой" ... кого-нибудь. 
> И где, спрашиваю я вас, в толпе пролетариат, революционные матросы и беднейшее крестьянство, сбрасывающие с себя вековые узы сатрапов-кровопийц? А именно ОНИ должны были свергать, согласно "Краткого курса истории ВКП(б)"  Да и конструкция с орлом выглядит *установленной* применительно к событию. 
> Скорее уж похоже на 300-летие дома Романовых, патриотическую манифестацию 1914 года или просто визит Е.И.В. в Одессу


 Явно рев.толпа митингует, а полуразобранная надпись была, очевидно, "Боже, Царя храни!". Возможно, что остававшаяся от визита Августейшей семьи в Одессу. А матросов и пролетариев и т.д. нет, т.к. предательская та р-р-революция была вовсе не "пролетарской", а "буржуазно-деморкратической", т.е. дворяне-"демократы" предали и Бога, и Царя, и ОТЕЧЕСТВО (и в войне 1905 г., и 1914-го, и окончательно - в феврале 1917 г.), продолжают это же нынешние "демократы" и теперь...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Screech, как я понимаю, это 1917 год, снимают двуглавого орла с короной и полно митингующих?


 *Это события 1905 года. Когда-то наш краеведческий музей поучаствовал во французском издании книги об Одессе. В ней есть много фотографий тех событий, в том числе и эта. Книга у нас не продавалась, знакомый привез ее из Франции.*

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Всё, вопрос закрыт. Не отвлекаемся от главного.


 Просто, думаю, нужно попытаться объяснить заблуждающимся, что общественные структуры могут только пытаться объяснить бюрократам и предателям Отечества подлость их действий и намерений, можно и настаивать, и организовыватть общественные протесты, но они не могут заменить собой подонков и бюрократов из власатеых структур. У нас только считается, что власть принадлежит народу. 
А кроме того, сайт создан не для хамства.

----------


## heffalump1974

> *Это события 1905 года. Когда-то наш краеведческий музей поучаствовал во французском издании книги об Одессе. В ней есть много фотографий тех событий, в том числе и эта. Книга у нас не продавалась, знакомый привез ее из Франции.*


 Спасибо за уточнение.
Стало быть, штатская толпа такая нерастрёпанная и военных (не говоря уже о рев.матросах) маловато, поскольку речь, идёт о реакции на Высочайший Манифест (который от 17.10.05). А декорации могли оставаться от царского же визита годичной давности.

----------


## Гидрант

> Источник
> Там описание на французском.Я его знаю,но нет пока времени.


 Вот теперь понятно. L'EXCITATION A L'MEUTE, LE JOUR DU MANIFESTE, A ODESSA. То есть в самые первые дни после Манифеста 17 октября 1905 года. Насколько я понял из французского текста, таки были подготовлены благодарственные мероприятия, над входом повесили "Боже царя храни", готовилась праздничная иллюминация. Но собравшаяся толпа поломала металлические конструкции, свалила первый два слова лозунга и т.д.

Скорее всего, фотография датируется 18-м числом. Читаем здесь (с "красной", но с подозрительным числом купюр, стороны) 
И с разных других сторон:
1) www.igrunov.ru/cat/vchk-cat-names/others/odessa/69_75/ilnitsk/prose/1131180158.html, 
2) rusk.ru/st.php?idar=110126, 
3) http://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/%D0%95%D0%AD%D0%91%D0%95/%D0%9E%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0 ....

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот теперь понятно. L'EXCITATION A L'MEUTE, LE JOUR DU MANIFESTE, A ODESSA. То есть в первые дни после Манифеста 17 октября 1905 года. Насколько я понял из французского текста, таки были подготовлены благодарственные мероприятия, над входом повесили "Боже царя храни", готовилась праздничная иллюминация. Но собравшаяся толпа поломала металлические конструкции, свалила первый два слова лозунга и т.д.
> 
> Скорее всего, фотография датируется 18-м числом. Читаем здесь (с "красной", но с подозрительным числом купюр, стороны) 
> И с разных других сторон:
> 1) www.igrunov.ru/cat/vchk-cat-names/others/odessa/69_75/ilnitsk/prose/1131180158.html, 
> 2) rusk.ru/st.php?idar=110126, 
> 3) http://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/%D0%95%D0%AD%D0%91%D0%95/%D0%9E%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0 ....


  Прочел последнюю статью и на ум пришел старый одесский вопрос - _Почему в Одессе есть Еврейская больница, есть Еврейское кладбище, а Еврейского роддома - нет?_ 
По интригую пока с ответом... :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Прочел последнюю статью и на ум пришел старый одесский вопрос - _Почему в Одессе есть Еврейская больница, есть Еврейское кладбище, а Еврейского роддома - нет?_ 
> По интригую пока с ответом...


 По тому же, почему нет евангелического и прочих роддомов других общин. Кстати, был совершенно бесплатный для всех родильный дом в 1-м Разумовском переулке. Кто был немного побогаче - мог нанять акушерку на дом еврейской национальности.

----------


## Гидрант

Я думаю, Пушкин интересуется не за это, а выяснить, все ли помнят старый анекдот  :smileflag:  И шо? В чем интрига?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> *Это события 1905 года. Когда-то наш краеведческий музей поучаствовал во французском издании книги об Одессе. В ней есть много фотографий тех событий, в том числе и эта. Книга у нас не продавалась, знакомый привез ее из Франции.*


 Видел я эту фотку в каком-то давнем советском идании, так что новостью она не стала. Там, очевидно же, она была и датирована.
Студентов на фото (судя по фуражкам) много и шляп всякого рода, так что это одни бузотёры-"демократы". А пролетариям в Одессе жилось вовсе не очень уж плохо.

----------


## brassl

Новостью она и без издания не была. В Архиве два варианта (с датой  :smileflag: ) лежат давным-давно  :smileflag: 
1 и 2

----------


## Пушкин

> По тому же, почему нет евангелического и прочих роддомов других общин. Кстати, был совершенно бесплатный для всех родильный дом в 1-м Разумовском переулке. Кто был немного побогаче - мог нанять акушерку на дом еврейской национальности.


  да уж, у вас к сожалению напрочь отсутствует чувство юмора, а я там ещё и рожицу улыбающеюся поставил...

----------


## Пушкин

> Я думаю, Пушкин интересуется не за это, а выяснить, все ли помнят старый анекдот  И шо? В чем интрига?


  Ну если вы в курсе так дайте ответ, а то шокать все умеют))))

----------


## Lorabel

1905 год. Спасибо за разъяснение. Все революции похожи - и результат их всегда плачевен.

----------


## Vijun

> Да никуда, кольца не было. Я ещё ни одного проекта с 1910 и до 2009 года не видел, чтобы по нему ходил трамвай. Да и не осилили бы вагоны такой подъём и такой спуск, там пришлось бы заново пересыпать всё, в особенности со стороны Балковской.


 А что Вы скажете про 15 и 3 трамваи, они то осиливают подъемы, и они с большим градусом чем с Баллковской до горбатого моста.

----------


## Trs

Походите пешком по мосту и осмотрите подъёмы непосредственно перед мостом. Трамваю такие, да ещё и в кривой, не одолеть. До подъёма моста — ещё куда не шло. После — только менять профиль подъёмов.

----------


## Гидрант

> Ну если вы в курсе так дайте ответ, а то шокать все умеют))))


 Только из уважения к вам и вашей настойчивой любви к юмору  :smileflag:  привожу этот старый анекдот:
_— Почему в Одессе еврейская больница и еврейское кладбище есть, а еврейского роддома нет?
— Потому что в Одессе евреями не рождаются, евреями в Одессе становятся._

А теперь мы оба имеем возможность извиниться перед собравшимися здесь людьми, которых отвлекли от дела и которые и без нас прекрасно помнят эту хохму... как и многое другое, не менее занимательное, связанное с Одессой. 


  *Показать скрытый текст* **Но главное, что большинству родившихся в Одессе  удается - независимо от этнической принадлежности родителей - таки стать ОДЕССИТАМИ. Причем, ничего не обрезая ))), а наоборот, впитывая с маминым молоком то, что дает нам наша мама-Одесса.
В том числе умение не впадать в ШОК, когда кто-то рядом спросит: "А ШО такое?" )))

----------


## inborz

Пушкин, ну признайтесь, что Вы хотели проверить кого-то на знание такого бородатого анекдота! Не верю, что Вы его не знали!!!

----------


## Пушкин

> Только из уважения к вам и вашей настойчивой любви к юмору  привожу этот старый анекдот:
> _— Почему в Одессе еврейская больница и еврейское кладбище есть, а еврейского роддома нет?
> — Потому что в Одессе евреями не рождаются, евреями в Одессе становятся._
> 
> А теперь мы оба имеем возможность извиниться перед собравшимися здесь людьми, которых отвлекли от дела и которые и без нас прекрасно помнят эту хохму... как и многое другое, не менее занимательное, связанное с Одессой. 
> 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* **Но главное, что большинству родившихся в Одессе  удается - независимо от этнической принадлежности родителей - таки стать ОДЕССИТАМИ. Причем, ничего не обрезая ))), а наоборот, впитывая с маминым молоком то, что дает нам наша мама-Одесса.
> В том числе умение не впадать в ШОК, когда кто-то рядом спросит: "А ШО такое?" )))


  О а это таки правильный ответ, спасибо, надеюсь поднял вам настроение, только чуть-чуть добавлю:
- В Одессе евреями не рождаются, а становятся, как и становятся одесситами... Так что у многих тут  ещё есть все шансы. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Пушкин, ну признайтесь, что Вы хотели проверить кого-то на знание такого бородатого анекдота! Не верю, что Вы его не знали!!!


  Иночка, Вы пропустили наверное мой пост, где я объясняю что после прочтения приведённой статьи мне вспомнился это анекдот...



> Прочел последнюю статью и на ум пришел старый одесский вопрос - _Почему в Одессе есть Еврейская больница, есть Еврейское кладбище, а Еврейского роддома - нет?_ 
> По интригую пока с ответом...

----------


## inborz

тооочно. сорри. говорю ж, что не верю

----------


## Пушкин

> тооочно. сорри. говорю ж, что не верю


 И за шо я в вас такой влюблённый? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Мой институтский однокашник откопал в своих архивах несколько пленок конца 50-х годов. Если не возражаете, предложу вашему вниманию несколько кадров. К сожалению, городских видов практически нет. Вот только цветочная ваза возле археологического музея, снятая с необычного ракурса.

----------


## Jorjic

В продолжение темы несколько "костюмных" фото, некоторые на фоне примечательных мест города.
Коллективное посещение музея. Выложил фото, чтобы обратить внимание на чемоданчики - модный атрибут того времени.



Видимо, после экзамена на фоне библиотеки/игротеки в парке Шевченко. На втором фото парень в "бобочке" - тоже очень модный атрибут. Кстати, что за статуя на заднем плане, возле арки? Я что-то ее не помню.


  

Ну и праздничный вариант студенческой одежды (во время демонстрации)

 

А это наша группа устроила костюмированную колонну на ноябрьской демонстрации. Вдохновитель и организатор - в кожанке в правой части фото.

----------


## Trs

Кстати, на одну из фотографий с вазой попал № 5 по Ланжероновской ещё до надстройки.

----------


## crocodile Gena

> Мой институтский однокашник откопал в своих архивах несколько пленок конца 50-х годов. Если не возражаете, предложу вашему вниманию несколько кадров. К сожалению, городских видов практически нет. Вот только цветочная ваза возле археологического музея, снятая с необычного ракурса.


 нынешняя выставка цветов отдыхает

----------


## VicTur

> Явно рев.толпа митингует, а полуразобранная надпись была, очевидно, "Боже, Царя храни!". Возможно, что остававшаяся от визита Августейшей семьи в Одессу. А матросов и пролетариев и т.д. нет, т.к. предательская та р-р-революция была вовсе не "пролетарской", а "буржуазно-деморкратической", т.е. дворяне-"демократы" предали и Бога, и Царя, и ОТЕЧЕСТВО (и в войне 1905 г., и 1914-го, и окончательно - в феврале 1917 г.), продолжают это же нынешние "демократы" и теперь...


 Напоминаю: форум не место для пропаганды.

----------


## kravshik

Всем единомышленникам привет!
что за гадость строится на 12 ст. БФ прямо на повороте..на склоне к морю....уже поставили забор и кран??!!!

----------


## Скрытик

Кажется ресторан, типа "Свеча-2".

----------


## ebreo

> Всем единомышленникам привет!
> что за гадость строится на 12 ст. БФ прямо на повороте..на склоне к морю....уже поставили забор и кран??!!!


  за эту гадость вот здесь  http://*************/news/m_riya_stroitel_stvo_na_12_y_fontana_zakonno_i_polezno_163.html

----------


## Jina

Выложил фото, чтобы обратить внимание на чемоданчики - модный атрибут того времени.


И бархатные курточки!

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> В 
> Видимо, после экзамена на фоне библиотеки/игротеки в парке Шевченко. На втором фото парень в "бобочке" - тоже очень модный атрибут. Кстати, что за статуя на заднем плане, возле арки? Я что-то ее не помню.


  При проводимой сейчас реконструкции площади вокруг памятника Шевченко завалили такие же чугунные фонари, как на этих фото у читальни и ш/ш клуба в парке. Стояли они здесь со времён довоенных и могли ещё 100 лет простоять

----------


## korsar2202

Кстати, что за статуя на заднем плане, возле арки? Я что-то ее не помню.

 Тарасу Григорьевичу.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Кстати, что за статуя на заднем плане, возле арки? Я что-то ее не помню.
> 
>  Тарасу Григорьевичу.


  Нет, он не там стоял.

----------


## Грачиков

У самого долгое время был такой,мама купила в 1954 году для вещей в пионерский лагерь а у моего соседа и по сей день точно такой чемоданчик в котором он хранит свой фото архив.

----------


## Грачиков

А действительно что за статуя? Что то я её не помню хотя и жил рядом а вот в центре круглой клумбы напротив библиотеки хорошо помню до 1956 года даже не знаю как сказать статуя или памятник в общем сидел Сталин в кресле на постаменте затем точно на этом же месте поставили памятник Шевченко.

----------


## SaMoVar

> А действительно что за статуя? Что то я её не помню хотя и жил рядом а вот в центре круглой клумбы напротив библиотеки хорошо помню до 1956 года даже не знаю как сказать статуя или памятник в общем сидел Сталин в кресле на постаменте затем точно на этом же месте поставили памятник Шевченко.


  Который сейчас стоит в посёлке Шевченко на улице Звёздной.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Всем единомышленникам привет!
> что за гадость строится на 12 ст. БФ прямо на повороте..на склоне к морю....уже поставили забор и кран??!!!


 http://dumskaya.net/news/kostusev-ostanovil-strojku-na-sklonah-kotoruyu-r-026308/

----------


## kravshik

> Который сейчас стоит в посёлке Шевченко на улице Звёздной.


 Если кто сможет сделать фото Вождя ,будет интересно....

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Архивные фото Одессы: http://dumskaya.net/news/kak-ozelenyali-odessu-arhivnye-fotografii-029807/

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Кстати, что за статуя на заднем плане, возле арки? Я что-то ее не помню.
> 
>  Тарасу Григорьевичу.


 Бетонный памятник Шевченко стоял ближе к морю посреди клумбы между библиотекой и шах/шашечным клубом. А эта фигура стоит возле Ланж-й арки, а кто же там был изображён???

----------


## Пушкин

> Бетонный памятник Шевченко стоял ближе к морю посреди клумбы между библиотекой и шах/шашечным клубом.


  там Богдан Хмельницкий стоял, который или до или после   возле колонны располагался. В архиве есть и то и другое фото...

----------


## kravshik

И снова здрастье,всем нашим тут.....))))

Нашел новую тему,предлагаю поддержать 


https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2068538&p=42080016#post42080016


Ночная Одесса: фасадное освещение домов, парковых зон и улиц (фото)

----------


## SaMoVar

> там Богдан Хмельницкий стоял, который или до или после   возле колонны располагался. В архиве есть и то и другое фото...


 Хмельницкий стоял под Александрийской колонной. Там, где сосна в круглой клумбе сейчас растёт.

----------


## Jorjic

Восточная мудрость гласит: если долго лежать на берегу реки, рано или поздно мимо тебя проплывет труп твоего врага.
Нечто подобное произошло со мной. Нежданно-негаданно, без всяких усилий с моей стороны, ко мне в руки от его родственников попал громадный семейный фотоархив Виктора Павловича Львовского. Начало архива датируется 1963 годом. Есть основания полагать, что в нем удастся откопать фотографии города. Архив громадный, на его обработку и оцифровку интересных кадров потребуется немало времени. Сейчас думаю над возможным местом размещения результатов.
В качестве анонса вот такое фото весны 1963 года.

----------


## kravshik

> Восточная мудрость гласит: если долго лежать на берегу реки, рано или поздно мимо тебя проплывет труп твоего врага.
> Нечто подобное произошло со мной. Нежданно-негаданно, без всяких усилий с моей стороны, ко мне в руки от его родственников попал громадный семейный фотоархив Виктора Павловича Львовского. Начало архива датируется 1963 годом. Есть основания полагать, что в нем удастся откопать фотографии города. Архив громадный, на его обработку и оцифровку интересных кадров потребуется немало времени. Сейчас думаю над возможным местом размещения результатов.
> В качестве анонса вот такое фото весны 1963 года.


 очень интересно...будем ждать...удачной обработки,в добрый час.

----------


## brassl

> Восточная мудрость гласит: если долго лежать на берегу реки, рано или поздно мимо тебя проплывет труп твоего врага.
> Нечто подобное произошло со мной. Нежданно-негаданно, без всяких усилий с моей стороны, ко мне в руки от его родственников попал громадный семейный фотоархив Виктора Павловича Львовского. Начало архива датируется 1963 годом. Есть основания полагать, что в нем удастся откопать фотографии города. Архив громадный, на его обработку и оцифровку интересных кадров потребуется немало времени. Сейчас думаю над возможным местом размещения результатов.
> В качестве анонса вот такое фото весны 1963 года.


 Класс!!!! А вот плюсомет как всегда не работает на самом интересном месте  :smileflag:

----------


## Lively

> ...В качестве анонса вот такое фото весны 1963 года.


 Чтоб Вы были всем нам здоровы!!! Какая интересная фотография! Это ж снимок сделан сразу после того, как зимой 1963 года обрушилась надводная часть причала и осталась только та, которая над сушей. И скала "Старик" хорошо просматривается.. Я подозреваю, что еще во многих закромах хранятся подобные интересные снимки..

----------


## Пушкин

> Хмельницкий стоял под Александрийской колонной. Там, где сосна в круглой клумбе сейчас растёт.


  Я об этом и пишу: 


> там Богдан Хмельницкий стоял, который или до или после   возле колонны располагался. В архиве есть и то и другое фото...

----------


## Jorjic

> там Богдан Хмельницкий стоял, который или до или после   возле колонны располагался. В архиве есть и то и другое фото...


 Я не обнаружил в архиве фото Хмельницкого возле ланжероновской арки. Может плохо искал.

----------


## SaMoVar

И я о том же.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я не обнаружил в архиве фото Хмельницкого возле ланжероновской арки. Может плохо искал.


  Появится наш уважаемый архивариус Брасл и нас рассудит - у него то память хорошая, возможно и я ошибаюсь... Вот глянул в Архив  и только такого Тараса нашел http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=174&pid=4700#top_display_media, но было фото и Хмельницкого, возможно и не в Архиве...

----------


## Jorjic

> Появится наш уважаемый архивариус Брасл и нас рассудит - у него то память хорошая, возможно и я ошибаюсь... Вот глянул в Архив  и только такого Тараса нашел http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=174&pid=4700#top_display_media, но было фото и Хмельницкого, возможно и не в Архиве...


 Фото Хмельницкого в архиве есть, и не одно. И этот Шевченко стоит не на том месте, а в между павильонами читальни. А вот возле арки ничего я не обнаружил.

----------


## SaMoVar

Фотографии в музее Паустовского.

----------


## Trs

> Восточная мудрость гласит: если долго лежать на берегу реки, рано или поздно мимо тебя проплывет труп твоего врага.
> Нечто подобное произошло со мной. Нежданно-негаданно, без всяких усилий с моей стороны, ко мне в руки от его родственников попал громадный семейный фотоархив Виктора Павловича Львовского. Начало архива датируется 1963 годом. Есть основания полагать, что в нем удастся откопать фотографии города. Архив громадный, на его обработку и оцифровку интересных кадров потребуется немало времени. Сейчас думаю над возможным местом размещения результатов.
> В качестве анонса вот такое фото весны 1963 года.


 Вот это да! Будем ждать результатов оцифровки.
__________________________________________________  _______________

Сегодня, когда я разбирался куда оккупанты растащили наши трамваи, мне встретилась в списке странная «Организация Z». Ей не передавались пути, контактная сеть, оборудование подстанций и даже пассажирские вагоны. Таинственная организация обзавелась средней величины парком грузовых вагонов, которые в инвентаризации 1944 года названы вывезенными в Румынию. Что это за организация? Кто знает?

UPD: оцифровал список — http://transphoto.ru/page/110/

----------


## doc-men

> Нашел новую тему,предлагаю поддержать 
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2068538&p=42080016#post42080016
> Ночная Одесса: фасадное освещение домов, парковых зон и улиц (фото)


 Наше алаверды:





П.С. Не в силах быстро освоить 1275 страниц этой темы, поэтому, если видео повторяется, сообщите удалю.

----------


## Гидрант

> Сегодня, когда я разбирался куда оккупанты растащили наши трамваи, мне встретилась в списке странная «Организация Z». Ей не передавались пути, контактная сеть, оборудование подстанций и даже пассажирские вагоны. Таинственная организация обзавелась средней величины парком грузовых вагонов, которые в инвентаризации 1944 года названы вывезенными в Румынию. Что это за организация? Кто знает?


 Как всегда лучше всех знает Гугл  :smileflag:  http://voina.su/line/?yyyy=1944&mm=05&dd=9
ПС. Прочел с интересом, тоже ничего раньше не слышал.

----------


## Пушкин

> Фото Хмельницкого в архиве есть, и не одно. И этот Шевченко стоит не на том месте, а в между павильонами читальни. А вот возле арки ничего я не обнаружил.


  Было фото  - Хмельницкий почти в профиль, а за ним дальше море и арка сбоку...

----------


## Семирек

> там Богдан Хмельницкий стоял, который или до или после   возле колонны располагался. В архиве есть и то и другое фото...


 Самое интересное, что ни Богдан Хмельницкий, ни Тарас Григорович Шевченко никакого отношения к Одессе не имели. При первом города Одессы вообще не существовало, а при втором он был, но кажется Тарас Григорович даже не подозревал о его наличии, а тем более, никаким образом не ассоциировал его с Украиной. Вот так как-то история сложилась...

----------


## Trs

*Гидрант,* благодарю. Плюсомёт не работает и все, кому я сегодня хотел поставить плюсик, пока исчерпали свой лимит плюсиков.\

Сегодня я ещё порылся в д. 177 из описи 1 того же румынского фонда Р-2292 в нашем областном архиве. Это договоры и донесения о перевозке грузов вагонетками. Из них явствует, что в 1942 году работали и были подчинены Управлению продовольствия Одесского муниципалитета (директор — Гобжила С.)

• Мельница, б. Марцина — Борисовская, 53
• Экспериментальная мельница — Мещанская, 2
• Крупзавод — Николаевская дор., 207
• Хлебзавод «Автомат» — Прохоровская, 47
• Хлебзавод № 2 — Ришельевская, 32
• Макаронная фабрика — Прохоровская, 40
• Бисквитная фабрика — Канатная, 128

• Консервный завод № 1 (заключен договор только на перевозку мазута).

03.12.1942 Дирекцией Одесского Трамвая в лице директора Ястржембского Д. А. был заключён договор с Управлением Продовольствия на перевозку грузов на эти предприятия. Также отдельно был заключён договор (от 12.12.1942 и имевший срок до 31.03.1943) на перевозку мазута с топливным отделом УП (начальник — Астафьев) для обслуживания 2-й горбольницы на Слободке, автоматического хлебзавода, макаронной фабрики и консервного завода. Перевозка товаров на предприятия осуществлялась с двух оборудованных площадок (Водопроводная / Ватманский, Водопроводная / 3-й Водопроводный), а также с экспериментальной мельницы, крупзавода и мельницы б. Марцина. Договор имел срок действия до 31.12.1942. Впоследствии, договоры были продлены. Но, в итоге, второй договор (на обслуживание топливного отдела), был расторгнут досрочно в конце июля 1943 по инициативе топливного отдела. Попытки отправить новый договор в топливный отдел и склонить его к сотрудничеству, успеха уже не имели.

Также любопытный момент — 09.03.1943 в распоряжение техконторы «Гидрострой» был выделен грузовоз с двумя вагонетками, однако оговаривалось, что электрическая тяга существует только до Зернового рынка. Техконторе разрешили производить конное движение до Лузановки, но только при условии устранения баррикад на трамвайных путях.

----------


## Jorjic

> Было фото  - Хмельницкий почти в профиль, а за ним дальше море и арка сбоку...


 О! Вот это похоже. Интересно бы его найти.

----------


## Jorjic

> Самое интересное, что ни Богдан Хмельницкий, ни Тарас Григорович Шевченко никакого отношения к Одессе не имели. При первом города Одессы вообще не существовало, а при втором он был, но кажется Тарас Григорович даже не подозревал о его наличии, а тем более, никаким образом не ассоциировал его с Украиной. Вот так как-то история сложилась...


 Чего мелочиться? Начните с Ленина, Сталина. Остальное уже детали.

----------


## Скрытик

> Самое интересное, что ни Богдан Хмельницкий, ни Тарас Григорович Шевченко никакого отношения к Одессе не имели.


  А Ленин разве был в Одессе? По количеству его памятников в те времена казалось, что он как минимум основал Одессу...

----------


## VicTur

> Чего мелочиться? Начните с Ленина, Сталина. Остальное уже детали.


 Между прочим, святая Екатерина тоже не имеет отношения к Одессе. А улица её имени в Одессе зачем-то есть.
А улицу Гарибальди, наоборот, устранили. Хотя этот более чем достойный товарищ в Одессе как раз бывал.

----------


## Скрытик

> Между прочим, святая Екатерина тоже не имеет отношения к Одессе. А улица её имени в Одессе зачем-то есть.


  Святая это какая? А ничего, что Екатерина вторая подписала указ об образовании Одессы?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Было фото  - Хмельницкий почти в профиль, а за ним дальше море и арка сбоку...


 Не видал такого - поищи, может найдёшь...

----------


## brassl

> Было фото  - Хмельницкий почти в профиль, а за ним дальше море и арка сбоку...


 К сожалению я такого фото не видел. Если найдете  поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## brassl



----------


## Trs

> Святая это какая? А ничего, что Екатерина вторая подписала указ об образовании Одессы?


 Святая великомученица Екатерина, если ничего не путаю — небесная покровительница императрицы. В честь неё был заложен храм и названы площадь и улица.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:LTlivUAqtnYJ:www.warmech.ru/easteur_0/evrukr1-3a.html+&cd=1&hl=ru&ct=clnk&gl=ua&client=firefox-a
Ещё по Z1. Сайта уже нет - кэш гугла.

----------


## mlch

> А Ленин разве был в Одессе? По количеству его памятников в те времена казалось, что он как минимум основал Одессу...


 Не доехал, слава Богу.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Наше алаверды:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> П.С. Не в силах быстро освоить 1275 страниц этой темы, поэтому, если видео повторяется, сообщите удалю.


 А это точно Одесса? Не нашел ни одного знакомого вида.

----------


## Melomanka

> А это точно Одесса? Не нашел ни одного знакомого вида.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thiRbboSOQQ
Здесь есть обсуждение...

----------


## doc-men

Ну, хоть по поводу Аркадии сомнений не будет ни у кого?

----------


## SaMoVar

Человек с киноаппаратом.

----------


## Antique

В человеке с Киноаппаратом такой микс, что любая смена плана может относится к совсем другому городу. Мне логика тех, кто так атрибутирует совершенно непонятна, это же фильм.

----------


## mlch

> Ну, хоть по поводу Аркадии сомнений не будет ни у кого?


 По поводу Аркадии, конечно, сомнений нет.  :smileflag:  Скрытик, кстати, выкладывал этот фрагмент тут в феврале этого года. Но никогда не лишне еще раз посмотреть, как мне кажется.

----------


## Antique

> Самое интересное, что ни Богдан Хмельницкий, ни Тарас Григорович Шевченко никакого отношения к Одессе не имели. При первом города Одессы вообще не существовало, а при втором он был, но кажется Тарас Григорович даже не подозревал о его наличии, а тем более, никаким образом не ассоциировал его с Украиной. Вот так как-то история сложилась...


 Зато они имеют отношение к Украине, где собственно Одесса и находится, как бы это вам ни нравилось. Хотя да, в советское время с количеством памятников сильно переборщили.

----------


## VicTur

> Зато они имеют отношение к Украине, где собственно Одесса и находится, как бы это вам ни нравилось. Хотя да, в советское время с количеством памятников сильно переборщили.


 Полностью согласен.

----------


## Jorjic

> Полностью согласен.


 Как Вы любите говорить? Не надо политики?
Могу добавить.

----------


## Грачиков

Навряд ли такую фотографию кто то найдёт.ведь памятник Хмельницкоу под Александровской колонной  поставили только в 1954 году в связи с 300-летием объединением Украины с Россией , другого памятника ни раннее на позже Хмельницкому в парке не ставили. На вашем снимке возле арки вероятней всего стоит матрос с автоматом подобные произведения часто ежегодно возникали и так же исчезали в разных уголках парка.

----------


## Milkaway

... раз уж речь зашла о парке Шевченко - есть у меня один вопрос ... в газете ,,Знамя коммунизма,, за 17 декабря 1957 года была небольшая заметка следующего содержания: ,, ... Исполком областного совета депутатов трудящихся принял решение о строительстве в Одессе морского аквариума с макетом бассейна Черного моря. Здесь будет представлена богатейшая фауна Черного и Средиземного морей, соленых озер и лиманов Причерноморья. Создается также музей морскихрыб и птиц. Аквариум общей площадью около 5 тыс. кубометров намечено соорудить на территории Ланжероновского спуска ЦПКиО им.Шевченко. В парке уже начались подготовительные работы.,, ... а был ли в те годы осуществлен этот проект или ,,планов громадьё,, осталось таки на бумаге? ...

----------


## Пушкин

> ... раз уж речь зашла о парке Шевченко - есть у меня один вопрос ... в газете ,,Знамя коммунизма,, за 17 декабря 1957 года была небольшая заметка следующего содержания: ,, ... Исполком областного совета депутатов трудящихся принял решение о строительстве в Одессе морского аквариума с макетом бассейна Черного моря. Здесь будет представлена богатейшая фауна Черного и Средиземного морей, соленых озер и лиманов Причерноморья. Создается также музей морскихрыб и птиц. Аквариум общей площадью около 5 тыс. кубометров намечено соорудить на территории Ланжероновского спуска ЦПКиО им.Шевченко. В парке уже начались подготовительные работы.,, ... а был ли в те годы осуществлен этот проект или ,,планов громадьё,, осталось таки на бумаге? ...


  Помню только аквариум на проспекте Мира, ой, Александровском)))

----------


## SaMoVar

От родителей ничего за это не слышал. Скорее всего документы с полок попали к Кисловскому.

----------


## Milkaway

... а вот еще интересная заметка в той же газете от 11 декабря 1957 года: ,,Вчера в ЦПКиО им.Т.Г.Шевченко собралисьтрудящиеся, воины частей Одесского гарнизона, уч-ся мореходного училища, моряки. На верхнем плато, откуда открывается широкая панорама моря, состоялась торжественная церемония закладки памятника Неизвестному матросу. Состоялся митинг, посвященный этому событию, на котором выступил ряд ответственных лиц .... Митинг окончен - торжественно снимается алое полотно, и перед взором собравшихся предстает пьедестал и на нем большой камень, на котором высечена надпись: ,,Здесь будет сооружен памятник Неизвестному матросу,,....

----------


## Nastiamoon

> Помню только аквариум на проспекте Мира, ой, Александровском)))


 Да, планов громадье осталось только на бумаге, как и многое, многое другое.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, планов громадье осталось только на бумаге, как и многое, многое другое.


  Почему, аквариум ведь был?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Почему, аквариум ведь был?


 Был, спасибо, что напомнили.

----------


## Antique

Есть на Еврейской / Александровском пр. такой дом: http://goo.gl/maps/kmdni Интересно, что часть его фасада после недавних работ представляет себя творение из стекла. Но, создаётся впечатление, что этот фасад является совершенно фальшивым. В связи с этим вопрос, а был ли мальчик? Создаётся впечатление, что на этом месте находилось какое-то другое здание и его просто немного замаскировали под соседний дом.

До реконструкции я на это здание не заглядывал и не знаю как было.

----------


## inborz

100%

----------


## Shipshin

> Есть на Еврейской / Александровском пр. такой дом


 На этом месте находился 2х этажный дом. Так себе - ничего особенного. Его разобрали и построили по методу =Зирки= здание гостиницы. При этом, прихватив соседний слева дом. Достроили мансарду. Можно лишь заметить, что здание довольно удачно вписано в архитектуру соседнего справа здания.

----------


## Antique

> На этом месте находился 2х этажный дом. Так себе - ничего особенного. Его разобрали и построили по методу =Зирки= здание гостиницы. При этом, прихватив соседний слева дом. Достроили мансарду. Можно лишь заметить, что здание довольно удачно вписано в архитектуру соседнего справа здания.


 Спасибо! Правда, когда я впервые осмотрел здание, то такая реконструкция немного меня напугала поначалу, так-как я подумал, что разобрали часть старого здания.

----------


## феерический

Не по теме обсуждения - но просто приятно. На вершине Ай-Петри кто-то из ниших отметился.

----------


## Скрытик

Хорошие новости: http://dumskaya.net/news/restavraciya-mavritanskoj-arki-esche-blige-k-zav-029942/

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Очень радостная фотоновость! Спасибо, Скрытник.

----------


## Trs

Возможно, кому-то пригодится: в ГАОО есть список памятников архитектуры, культуры и искусства за 1948 год. Фонд Р-1234, о. 7, д. 658. Наверное, преинтереснейшая вещь, но я до неё нескоро доберусь с такими темпами работы.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

См. Одесса начала ХХ века: http://www.history.odessa.ua/exhibitions.htm

----------


## BIGBIG

Найдем ,если надо


> Навряд ли такую фотографию кто то найдёт.ведь памятник Хмельницкоу под Александровской колонной  поставили только в 1954 году в связи с 300-летием объединением Украины с Россией , другого памятника ни раннее на позже Хмельницкому в парке не ставили. На вашем снимке возле арки вероятней всего стоит матрос с автоматом подобные произведения часто ежегодно возникали и так же исчезали в разных уголках парка.

----------


## translator

*Одесса на старинных открытках*

http://odessica.net/set/show/13/0

http://www.filokartist.net/catalog/showgroup.php?id=12&uid=1&pg=2

http://odessica.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=60

----------


## Берта Соломоновна

Опять пожар в доме Руссова ((( http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-snova-gorel-dom-russova-foto-029985/

----------


## TeleFant

Очень жаль, красивое место!

----------


## Семирек

> Опять пожар в доме Руссова ((( http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-snova-gorel-dom-russova-foto-029985/


 Да что же такое! Вот сволочи - специально ведь поджигают, чтобы уничтожить этот памятник архитектуры и возвести какую-то лабуду! В 2009 помнится подобное было и тоже бомжей вроде обвиняли. Какие бомжи - территория под охраной вроде...

----------


## Грачиков

У меня до сих пор хранится такая открытка,которую я купил в середине 50-ых к стати в те годы была выпущена серия подобных,цветных открыток с видами Одессы печать не ахти какая,но всё же на них видно какой был ухоженный город в частности парк,обратите внимание сколько скамеек.

----------


## Antique

Всё тот же сайт. Надстраивается мансарда на одном из домов на Базарной №7, чем как минимум нарушается симметрия комплекса. По каркасу можно судить о будущих сараевидных прямых обрисов мансарды. При такой высоте мансарды подошло бы что-то барочное, а лучше соорудить невысокую мансарду, согласно пропорциям здания. Есть же пример: http://goo.gl/maps/b3DeK, ещё один: http://goo.gl/maps/OH47W

----------


## BIGBIG

Площадь Мартыновского.А кто это Мартыновский.Кстати так площадь выглядела в те годы.Мне сейчас больше нравится

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Мне сейчас больше нравится


 Та вы шо?! Котлован с одной стороны и бетонная дорога  с другой кончено же лучше, чем в те годы.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Площадь Мартыновского.А кто это Мартыновский.Кстати так площадь выглядела в те годы.Мне сейчас больше нравится


 Мартыновский - это тот, кто холодильник придумал.

----------


## Jorjic

> Мартыновский - это тот, кто холодильник придумал.


 Нет. Это его отец. Он был видным народовольцем.

----------


## Black_Shef

> Нет. Это его отец. Он был видным народовольцем.


 В Одессе целая династия Мартыновских.

Владимир Мартыновский - сын народовольца Мартыновский Владимир)

А дочь (жива ли еще - не знаю) - Нина Владимировна - преподавала физику в Политехе.

----------


## job2001

> В Одессе целая династия Мартыновских.
> 
> Владимир Мартыновский - сын народовольца Мартыновский Владимир)
> 
> А дочь (жива ли еще - не знаю) - Нина Владимировна - преподавала физику в Политехе.


 вот, учился, и не знал что она дочь

----------


## Jorjic

> В Одессе целая династия Мартыновских.
> Владимир Мартыновский - сын народовольца Мартыновский Владимир)
> А дочь (жива ли еще - не знаю) - Нина Владимировна - преподавала физику в Политехе.


 Дочь, к сожалению, давно умерла. Младший сын - Анатолий Владимирович, генеральный конструктор "Шторма" - тоже умер. Старший сын - Сергей Владимирович, профессор, преподает в нархозе (не помню, как он сейчас называется).

----------


## Black_Shef

> Дочь, к сожалению, давно умерла. Младший сын - Анатолий Владимирович, генеральный конструктор "Шторма" - тоже умер. Старший сын - Сергей Владимирович, профессор, преподает в нархозе (не помню, как он сейчас называется).


 если немного отвлечься и вспомнить историю, то, Нина, Сергей (точно, за Анатолия не знаю...) и Карцев, Ильченко, Жванецкий, общались в одной компании вместе с моим отцом и собирались у него дома.....

----------


## Гражданин А.

.... больше нет этого дома, когда же будет наш одесский "нюренбергский процесс" над этими вандалами-разрушителями

----------


## Гражданин А.

добротный был дом

----------


## Antique

Панпулов же проектировал, причём для того самого Дубинина который держал известный в своё время гастроном на Дерибасовской (сейчас Макдональдз).

----------


## BIGBIG

Без труда не бывает результата.Вот насчет шо мне тоже не очень!Как-то безграмотно.Вы случайно не в лаптях ешо ходите???


> Та вы шо?! Котлован с одной стороны и бетонная дорога  с другой кончено же лучше, чем в те годы.

----------


## Jorjic

> Панпулов же проектировал, причём для того самого Дубинина который держал известный в своё время гастроном на Дерибасовской (сейчас Макдональдз).


 Обижаете! Там eva!

----------


## Jorjic

> Без труда не бывает результата.Вот насчет шо мне тоже не очень!Как-то безграмотно.Вы случайно не в лаптях ешо ходите???


 Ну и вообще говорят, что труд превратил обезьяну в человека. А только потом этот человек (который из обезьяны) выкопал яму посередине города и решил ее не закапывать. А чо?

----------


## Arkhistratig

Общался с приезжими, с гостями нашего города, город им нравится, но вот что их удивляет, это то, что все наши старые дома разрушаются и до этого нет никому дела. А это ведь история, на которую нашим власть придержащим наплевать.

----------


## Lorabel

У нас и не очень старые разрушаются, и тоже всем наплевать, кроме тех людей, кто в них живет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Общался с приезжими, с гостями нашего города, город им нравится, но вот что их удивляет, это то, что все наши старые дома разрушаются и до этого нет никому дела. А это ведь история, на которую нашим власть придержащим наплевать.


 Интересно узнать, откуда они приехали. Может из-за бугра (дальнего)? Тогда понятно их удивление.

----------


## Ladoga

Ну, те кто приезжает из-за дальнего зарубежья, вообще всему удивляются. Как можно делать из года в год одни и те-же дороги, и их так и не сделать. Ведь дорог, по их мнению у нас нет, у нас только существует направление движения, так как по европейским и американским меркам все это дорогами назвать нельзя.

----------


## kravshik

> Без труда не бывает результата.Вот насчет шо мне тоже не очень!Как-то безграмотно.Вы случайно не в лаптях ешо ходите???


 Ну и шо тут такого.....в нашем Одесском шо)))))??,это уже не искоренишь с Одесского языка,и это не есть показатель безграмотности у нас в Одессе))))

да оно режет слух-но чтобы так сильно как в Одессе,так нет....)))

----------


## crocodile Gena

> Ну и шо тут такого.....в нашем Одесском шо)))))??,это уже не искоренишь с Одесского языка,и это не есть показатель безграмотности у нас в Одессе))))
> 
> да оно режет слух-но чтобы так сильно как в Одессе,так нет....)))


 меня новомодноё "чё" раздражает, средней полосой нечерноземья попахивает

----------


## Trs

*kravshik*, на письме, если только это не стилизация — тот ещё показатель безграмотности.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> *kravshik*, на письме, если только это не стилизация — тот ещё показатель безграмотности.


 Одессит бы понял, что "та вы шо" было более уместно, чем "что Вы такое пишете" 

*BIGBIG*, думаю лапти носили только в ваше время.

----------


## Antique

> Обижаете! Там eva!


 Но почему?  Ведь, насколько я понимаю, современные полукруглые окна повторяют абрисы ниш на фотографии. Причём и тут и там дом приземистый, а в угловом здании, где eva высокие потолки. 





> Интересно узнать, откуда они приехали. Может из-за бугра (дальнего)? Тогда понятно их удивление.


 Есть города вроде Черновцов или Коломыи, где дела обстоят получше, чем у нас. Или  том же Севастополе или Евпатории здания не сыпятся на каждом шагу. Есть города кирпичной архитектуры, там часто просто нечему сыпаться. У нас же на зданиях тонны лепки, за которой никто не ухаживает.

----------


## Jorjic

> Но почему?  Ведь насколько я понимаю сегодняшние полукруглые окна повторяют обрисы ниш на фотографии. Причём и тут и там дом приземистый, а в угловом здании, где eva высокие потолки.


 Судя по фотографии, Вы таки правы. Но бабушка всегда называла угловой магазин - Дубинина, а, скажем, на Пастера/Торговой - Чичкина. У меня сведения исключительно оттуда, а не научно достоверные.



> Есть города вроде Черновцов или Коломыи, где дела обстоят получше, чем у нас. Или  том же Севастополе или Евпатории здания не сыпятся на каждом шагу. Есть города кирпичной архитектуры, там часто просто нечему сыпаться. У нас же на зданиях тонны лепки, за которой никто не ухаживает.


 На западе действительно дела обстоят получше. И то сказать, они попали сами-знаете-куда только перед самой войной. Севастополь практически заново отстроен после войны, это совсем молодой город. Да и строили его военные для себя, там воровства было поменьше. В Евпатории очень давно не был, но сомневаюсь, что там дела намного лучше. Уж очень старая часть напоминает Одессу в миниатюре.

----------


## brassl

> Ну и вообще говорят, что труд превратил обезьяну в человека. А только потом этот человек (который из обезьяны) выкопал яму посередине города и решил ее не закапывать. А чо?


 Нет на эту обезьяну Нестора Ивановича.
Ну и хрен с ним.
Смотрите что нашел

----------


## captain09

Друзья! Есть ли у кого-то исторические изображения особняка Гавсевича, бывшего роддома №6 в парке Шевченко? Спасибо кайзеру. Одно он мне уже показал. И еще! Кто знает, какие одесские, а может и мировые, знаменитости родились в том роддоме? Спасибо!

----------


## nerC

> У нас и не очень старые разрушаются, и тоже всем наплевать, кроме тех людей, кто в них живет.


 К сожалению каждый думает только о себе

----------


## Antique

> Нет на эту обезьяну Нестора Ивановича.
> Ну и хрен с ним.
> Смотрите что нашел
> Вложение 7006652


 Спасибо. Дом Бродского в таком приближении!




> Судя по фотографии, Вы таки правы. Но бабушка всегда называла угловой магазин - Дубинина, а, скажем, на Пастера/Торговой - Чичкина. У меня сведения исключительно оттуда, а не научно достоверные.


 Возможно магазин находился в обеих зданиях сразу или переезжал.




> На западе действительно дела обстоят получше. И то сказать, они попали сами-знаете-куда только перед самой войной. Севастополь практически заново отстроен после войны, это совсем молодой город. Да и строили его военные для себя, там воровства было поменьше. В Евпатории очень давно не был, но сомневаюсь, что там дела намного лучше. Уж очень старая часть напоминает Одессу в миниатюре.


 В Одессе многие дома после войны ремонтировались, по-этому в 1950-х город должен был выглядеть вполне пристойно. В Евпатории не так много старых зданий с лепкой, и они почти все отремонтированы. В Севастополе те дома, которые уцелели тоже неплохо себя чувствуют. А так 50-и лет достаточно, чтобы здания пришли в ветхость.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> какие одесские, а может и мировые, знаменитости родились в том роддоме?


 Я!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Друзья! Есть ли у кого-то исторические изображения особняка Гавсевича, бывшего роддома №6 в парке Шевченко? Спасибо кайзеру. Одно он мне уже показал. И еще! Кто знает, какие одесские, а может и мировые, знаменитости родились в том роддоме? Спасибо!


 А если серьезно, поддержу тему. Неплохо бы узнать побольше о роддоме номер 6... А где ссылка на историческое фото особняка Гавсевича от Кайзера?

----------


## Jorjic

> А если серьезно, поддержу тему. Неплохо бы узнать побольше о роддоме номер 6... А где ссылка на историческое фото особняка Гавсевича от Кайзера?


 Это была ссылка на ОдессаСтори (галерея brassl) по адресу Черноморская, 1.

----------


## Antique

> А если серьезно, поддержу тему. Неплохо бы узнать побольше о роддоме номер 6... А где ссылка на историческое фото особняка Гавсевича от Кайзера?


 Могу сообщить нечто интересное, А.Н. Гавсевич был главой правления АО "Одесский частный ломбард". Как известно здание главного отделения перестраивал архитектор В.И. Прохаска. На особняке Гавсевича присутствуют те же самые маскароны, что и в арке особняка Е.Я. Менделевича. Таким образом Прохаска принимал участие в строительстве особняка Гавсевича. Может быть он выполнял строительные работы, а может и был вместе с С.С. Гальперсоном соавтором проекта. Также следует заметить, что по информации BIG_BIG Прохаска выполнял строительные работы на здании Крыжановского-Аудерского, которое по В.А. Пилявскому было спроектировано архитектором Л.Л. Влодеком и построено в 1900 году.

----------


## Лысый0

> Судя по фотографии, Вы таки правы. Но бабушка всегда называла угловой магазин - Дубинина, а, скажем, на Пастера/Торговой - Чичкина. У меня сведения исключительно оттуда, а не научно достоверные.
> 
> На западе действительно дела обстоят получше. И то сказать, они попали сами-знаете-куда только перед самой войной. Севастополь практически заново отстроен после войны, это совсем молодой город. Да и строили его военные для себя, там воровства было поменьше. В Евпатории очень давно не был, но сомневаюсь, что там дела намного лучше. Уж очень старая часть напоминает Одессу в миниатюре.


 Стесняюсь спросить, а вы не помните, как назывался магазин в Малом переулке напротив Гоголя, из двух половинок (напротив маленького овощного). Меня всегда мать посылала за покупками называя хозяина (и он действительно был в начале 50-х там). Созвучно с Геллера. Простите, склероз  :smileflag: .

----------


## Jorjic

> Стесняюсь спросить, а вы не помните, как назывался магазин в Малом переулке напротив Гоголя, из двух половинок (напротив маленького овощного). Меня всегда мать посылала за покупками называя хозяина (и он действительно был в начале 50-х там). Созвучно с Геллера. Простите, склероз .


 К сожалению, не помню. Вернее не знаю. Этот магазин в нашей семье почему-то не пользовался популярностью. Еще не так давно мог бы узнать у двоюродной сестры, которая жила в доме напротив, но уже такой возможности нет.
Помню еще, что магазин на углу Преображенской бабушка называла Марти.

----------


## Лысый0

> К сожалению, не помню. Вернее не знаю. Этот магазин в нашей семье почему-то не пользовался популярностью. Еще не так давно мог бы узнать у двоюродной сестры, которая жила в доме напротив, но уже такой возможности нет.
> Помню еще, что магазин на углу Преображенской бабушка называла Марти.


 Хлебный? Спасибо, и у меня. хто знал, умерли...

----------


## polvnic

> Стесняюсь спросить, а вы не помните, как назывался магазин в Малом переулке напротив Гоголя, из двух половинок (напротив маленького овощного). Меня всегда мать посылала за покупками называя хозяина (и он действительно был в начале 50-х там). Созвучно с Геллера. Простите, склероз .


 У Маркуса.

----------


## OMF

> Стесняюсь спросить, а вы не помните, как назывался магазин в Малом переулке напротив Гоголя, из двух половинок (напротив маленького овощного). Меня всегда мать посылала за покупками называя хозяина (и он действительно был в начале 50-х там). Созвучно с Геллера. Простите, склероз .


 Офф. У студентов магазин назывался "Интеграл", а распивочная в подвале - "Подинтегральное выражение"

----------


## BIGBIG

http://viknaodessa.od.ua/news/?news=80854

----------


## Milkaway

> А если серьезно, поддержу тему. Неплохо бы узнать побольше о роддоме номер 6... А где ссылка на историческое фото особняка Гавсевича от Кайзера?


 ... поддерживаю вопрос ... а кто знает,в каком году там открылся роддом? и что там было до роддома?

----------


## Antique

> и что там было до роддома?


 Я подозреваю, что многоквартирный дом.

----------


## Black_Shef

Может мой этот пост и будет оффтопом в этой теме, и тем не менее....

Вчера был в театре музыкальной комедии, на спектакле "Граф Воронцов".

И среди прочих диалогов был такой.




> - и зачем вам эти всё надо: лестница, Михайолвский монастырь, институт благородных девиц. Не понимаю, за свои деньги строите и отдаете городу - безвозмездно.....
> - *Для самоуважения*, но вам этого не понять.....


 А теперь, видимо, для самоуважения, нужно уничтожать город.....

----------


## Jorjic

> Может мой этот пост и будет оффтопом в этой теме, и тем не менее....
> Вчера был в театре музыкальной комедии, на спектакле "Граф Воронцов".
> И среди прочих диалогов был такой.
> А теперь, видимо, для самоуважения, нужно уничтожать город.....


 Да ну, не знают они, что такое самоуважение, человеческое достоинство... Все, что не измеряется в денежном эквиваленте, для них не существует. Это такая особая порода человекообразных.

----------


## Лысый0

> У Маркуса.


 Спасибо. А как-то расширить можно. Я жил на Гаванной.

----------


## Лысый0

> ... поддерживаю вопрос ... а кто знает,в каком году там открылся роддом? и что там было до роддома?


 В 68 уже был :smileflag:

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> такого Тараса нашел http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=174&pid=4700#top_display_media, но было фото и Хмельницкого, возможно и не в Архиве...


  На одной их фоток хорошо видна, в деревянной загородке, растущая ива, которая выросла из веточки-ростка, которую делегация писателей Одессы привезла из Казахстана. Она взята была от той ивы, что посадил Шевченко, когда попал туда... Но не долго прожила она в Одессе, хотя я её ещё помню.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Самое интересное, что ни Богдан Хмельницкий, ни Тарас Григорович Шевченко никакого отношения к Одессе не имели. При первом города Одессы вообще не существовало, а при втором он был, но кажется Тарас Григорович даже не подозревал о его наличии, а тем более, никаким образом не ассоциировал его с Украиной. Вот так как-то история сложилась...


 Т.Г. не мог не знать об Одессе, т.к. находясь в ссылке/службе у Каспия получал от друзейй из ОДЕССЫ и краски, и бумагу для "малювання".

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Между прочим, святая Екатерина тоже не имеет отношения к Одессе. А улица её имени в Одессе зачем-то есть.


  Все святые имеют отношение ко всему миру, где в них верят...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Навряд ли такую фотографию кто то найдёт.ведь памятник Хмельницкоу под Александровской колонной  поставили только в 1954 году в связи с 300-летием объединением Украины с Россией , другого памятника ни раннее на позже Хмельницкому в парке не ставили. На вашем снимке возле арки вероятней всего стоит матрос с автоматом подобные произведения часто ежегодно возникали и так же исчезали в разных уголках парка.


 Матроса с автоматом в парке Шевченко я точно помню, был. Но где, вот вспомнить не могу.

----------


## Milkaway

> В 68 уже был


 ... а в 57 еще не был ... по справочнику на тот момент в городе Одессе было только 5 родильных домов ...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> У меня до сих пор хранится такая открытка,которую я купил в середине 50-ых к стати в те годы была выпущена серия подобных,цветных открыток с видами Одессы печать не ахти какая,но всё же на них видно какой был ухоженный город в частности парк,обратите внимание сколько скамеек.


 Реконструируется центральная/Александровская аллея парка Шевченко (почти 8 млн.грн отдали для этого  Труханову). Правый тротуарчик, если идти от памятника Т.Г., сузили почти на метр, карманы для скамеек выдыинули из тени деревьев на солнце, и стало их РАЗА В 3 МЕНЬШЕ (это, к слову, о количестве скамеек и сравнении качества проектирования в 1937-м и теперь).

----------


## Milkaway

> Я подозреваю, что многоквартирный дом.


 ...а может быть какое-то учреждение...

----------


## Лысый0

> ... а в 57 еще не был ... по справочнику на тот момент в городе Одессе было только 5 родильных домов ...


 Я родился в 49, вероятно на Пастера т.к. мать неоднократно упоминала, что чуть не родила меня присев на лестнице Горьковки  :smileflag: )))

----------


## Antique

> ...а может быть какое-то учреждение...


 Я не нашёл во Всей Одессе за 1930-й год, по этому думаю, что всё же жилой дом. А почему бы и нет? На Черноморской было много подобных особняков, которые в основном были жилыми.

----------


## Maklak

Уж и не знаю... вроде, вот чего..."насохраняли"... Но! Фотки, таки - редкие!)

http://dcfc-lad.livejournal.com/33023.html

----------


## Milkaway

> Я не нашёл во Всей Одессе за 1930-й год, по этому думаю, что всё же жилой дом. А почему бы и нет? На Черноморской было много подобных особняков, которые в основном были жилыми.


 ... а может быть в то время особняк Гавсевича числился по бульвару Дзержинского? ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Я родился в 49, вероятно на Пастера т.к. мать неоднократно упоминала, что чуть не родила меня присев на лестнице Горьковки )))


 ... на Пастера,9 было акушерско-гинекологическое отделение ... 
   а роддома были такие:
 - №1 - ул.Карпинского,1 (Ямчитского)
 - №2 - ул.Комсомольская,24
 - №3 - Южная, 25
 - №4 - 2-й Заливной переулок,7
 - №5 - 16-я станция Б.Фонтана, ул. Золотой берег,1

----------


## Лысый0

> ... на Пастера,9 *было* акушерско-гинекологическое отделение ... 
>    а роддома были такие:
>  - №1 - ул.Карпинского,1 (Ямчитского)
>  - №2 - ул.Комсомольская,24
>  - №3 - Южная, 25
>  - №4 - 2-й Заливной переулок,7
>  - №5 - 16-я станция Б.Фонтана, ул. Золотой берег,1


 Почему было? Не знаю сохранились ли витражи с богоматерью... я их помню...

----------


## BIGBIG

Так вы английский одессит!!!А я все в Одессе,как родился так и люблю,только по своему.


> Одессит бы понял, что "та вы шо" было более уместно, чем "что Вы такое пишете" 
> 
> *BIGBIG*, думаю лапти носили только в ваше время.

----------


## BIGBIG

Определите пожалуйста

----------


## Sergey_L

Спасибо огромное за родные места! Это Пересыпь (1 и 3). Рядом с Казанской церковью. 2-й тоже может быть там, канава очень похожа на пересыпьские.



> Определите пожалуйста

----------


## Лысый0

> Спасибо огромное за родные места! Это Пересыпь (1 и 3). Рядом с Казанской церковью. 2-й тоже может быть там, канава очень похожа на пересыпьские.


 Шо с Деда Трофима? Кстати , персонаж совсем не раскрытый.

----------


## Sergey_L

Вторая снята оттуда же. Это маленький переулок возле деда Трофима. На втором снимке дом, который не сохранился. Левее его внутри - Казанский рынок. Это 100% Так как вдали в левом верхнем углу 4-х этажный дом по улице Богатова 35.

----------


## Лысый0

> Вторая снята оттуда же. Это маленький переулок возле деда Трофима. На втором снимке дом, который не сохранился. Левее его внутри - Казанский рынок. Это 100% Так как вдали в левом верхнем углу 4-х этажный дом по улице *Богатова* 35.


 Божакина (сейчас и не помнят), а то казаки - хрен им в дышло...

----------


## BIGBIG

Тогда в архив


> Определите пожалуйста

----------


## BIGBIG

Утверждают что Одесса????

----------


## Jorjic

> Утверждают что Одесса????


 По-моему, эта улица, но в другом ракурсе уже была не так давно. Тогда, кажется, решили, что это не Одесса.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Утверждают что Одесса????


 А не Александровский ли проспект ?

----------


## Antique

> ... а может быть в то время особняк Гавсевича числился по бульвару Дзержинского? ...


 Я имел ввиду назначение района. А на предмет принадлежности к Держинского проверял - ничего.

----------


## Лысый0

> Я имел ввиду назначение района. А на предмет принадлежности к Держинского проверял - ничего.


 Доходный дом. Надо к Паустовскому....

----------


## Milkaway

> Я имел ввиду назначение района. А на предмет принадлежности к Держинского проверял - ничего.


 ... можно сказать - повезло ... по тому же справочнику 1957 года в бывшем особняке Гавсевича по ул. Черноморской,1 был техникум советской торговли ... а до революции, говорят, был ломбард ...

----------


## SaMoVar

http://dumskaya.net/news/Spasem_roddom_6-001776/
Вот тут про историю роддома. Но без источников.

----------


## Antique

> ... можно сказать - повезло ... по тому же справочнику 1957 года в бывшем особняке Гавсевича по ул. Черноморской,1 был техникум советской торговли ... а до революции, говорят, был ломбард ...


 Для интереса посмотрел в справочнике на 1930-й год - тогда такого техникума не существовала. Хотя не исключена  возможность того, что это был корпус некого учебного заведения, но не главный и по-этому в справочники он мог и не попасть.




> http://dumskaya.net/news/Spasem_roddom_6-001776/
> Вот тут про историю роддома. Но без источников.


 Как раз про необходимый период явно ничего не сказано.

----------


## Trs

Заголовки решений ГИК за первые 10 протоколов 1949 года (опись решений — ГАОО, ф. Р-1234, о. 7, д. 744). Они без содержания самих решений, но по заголовку можно сделать какие-то выводы (или найти интересный документ). Я успел переписать по 16-й протокол (из, кажется, 30) и потом ещё решения об утвеждениях актов ГПК.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *развернуть**Протокол № 1*
*
Решение № 1 от 03.01.1949*
О размещении центрального проектно-конструкторского бюро № 3 министерства морского флота
*
Протокол № 2*

*Решение № 25 от 13.01.1949*
Об утверждении годового плана и титульного списка на капремонт жилого фонда на 1949 г.
*
Решение № 34 от 14.01.1949*
О приёмке самовольно введенных в эксплуатацию домов №№ 27, 29 по Пушкинской улице и 10 коттеджных домиков Мостостроя № 3 по Столбовой улице в г. Одессе.
*
Решение № 42 от 17.01.1949*
О возврате горзелентресту ранее принадлежавшего помещения скульптурной мастерской в доме 7б по 1-му Куликовскому переулку.

*Решение № 43 от 17.01.1949*
Об использовании спортзала в Малом переулке, 4, по назначению.

*Решение № 44 от 17.01.1949*
Об отводе дому отдыха ЦК Союза Маслобойной и Жировой промышленности земельного участка, расположенного по ул. Красных Зорь, 11, для строительства кухни, столовой и других объектов дома отдыха.
*
Решение № 45 от 17.01.1949*
О предоставлении Одесской областной торгово-заготовительной бае Главпарфюмер помещения первого этажа в доме № 91 по улице Чичерина.

*Решение № 47 от 17.01.1949*
Об оформлении договора аренды дома № 44 по Пушкинской улице, переданного для размещения Облпрофсовета.

*Протокол № 3*

*Решение № 58 от 20.01.1949*
О переименовании гостиницы «Лондонская» на Приморском бульваре.

*Решение № 69 от 27.01.1949*
О предоставлении помещения по ул. Карла Маркса, 18, проектно-монтажномю бюро «Хладоторгмонтаж».

*Решение № 74 от 01.02.1949*
О предоставлении Одесскому Финансовому техникуму под капитально-восстановительный ремонт здания по ул. Чичерина, 91.

*Решение № 77 от 02.02.1949*
О плане текущего ремонта в домах райсоветов на I квартал 1949 года.

*Решение № 84 от 02.02.1949*
Об утверждении квартальных и месячных планов капитального ремонта жилого фонда на 1949 год.

*Решение № 85 от 04.02.1949*
О возврате горотделу соцобеспечения помещения в доме № 52 по ул. Карла Маркса.
*
Протокол № 4*

*Решение № 110 от 07.02.1949*
О предоставлении Укррыболовпотребсоюзу помещения в доме по ул. К. Либкнехта, 46
*
Решение № 103 от 07.02.1949*
О включении дома по ул. Чкалова, 78, в титульный список на капремонт

*Решение № 107 от 07.02.1949*
Об утверждении титульных списков на капвложения по капремонту за счёт амортфонда

*Решение № 135 от 15.02.1949*
О предоставлении под восстановление Одесскому Жиркомбинату разрушенного дворового флигеля по Пироговской, 5.
*
Решение № 136 от 15.02.1949*
О возврате помещения артели «Промфруктвод» на ул. Воровского, 101, детскому саду.

*Решение № 152 от 15.02.1949*
Об отводе Одесскому Строительному Техникуму Минвоенморстроя СССР свободной площадки, расположенной по ул. Чичерина, 28, для строительства корпуса техникума.
*
Протокол № 5*
*
Решение № 159 от 19.02.1949*
Об отмене решения Ильичёвского РИК № 759 от 16.12.1948 о передаче Одесской Облпромстрахкассе в аренду дома по ул. Лазарева, 10.

*Решение № 162 от 19.02.1949*
Об утверждении решения Сталинского РИК от 16.02.1949 о передаче помещения по Жуковского, 36, школе № 92 для учебных занятий.

*Решение № 166 от 21.02.1949*
О здании по ул. Ленина, 1.

*Решение № 175а от 25.02.1949*
О предоставлении Главлегсбыту торгового помещения по Дерибасовской, 14.

*Решение № 177 от 24.02.1949*
О предоставлении тресту Строймонтаж земельного участка по ул. Деда Трофима 3, 5, 7 для строительства производственной базы.

*Решение № 183 от 25.02.1949*
По вопросу обвала здания б. г-цы Ришелье по ул. Ленина, 2.

*Решение № 184 от 25.02.1949*
Об аварийном состоянии дома по ул. Бебеля, 4, находящегося в аренде у Военморстроя 9 и строительного управления ОдВО.
*
Решение № 187 от 25.02.1949*
Об отводе Одесской городской телефонной станции земельного участка по ул. Кирова, 66, для складирования оборудования.
*
Протокол № 6*
*
Решение № 195а от 04.03.1949*
Об утверждении титульных списков на капремонт и восстановление гостиничного фонда.
*
Решение № 204 от 07.03.1949*
О предоставлении заводу «Радиодеталь» под восстановление части дома № 17 по улице Кангуна.
*
Решение № 205 от 07.03.1949*
О предоставлении Одесской модельно-обувной фабрике Обллегпрома трёх ращрушенных объектов в доме № 22 по ул. Свердлова.

*Протокол № 7*

*Решение № 226 от 10.03.1949*
О плане восстановления и капитального ремонта жилого фонда на 1949 г.

*Решение № 227 от 10.03.1949*
О пересмотре вопроса по строительству дома № 14 по Дерибасовской улице ПИ-3 Минвоенморстроя.

*Решение № 229 от 10.03.1949*
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченного строительством жилого дворового корпуса на пл. Карла Маркса, 7.
*
Решение № 232 от 15.03.1949*
О предоставлении Одесской радио-трансляционной сети дворового двухэтажного флигеля по ул. Жуковского, 38.
*
Решение № 233 от 15.03.1949*
О предоставлении промартели Коопвзутторг подвального помещения в доме по ул. Садовая, 11.
*
Решение № 234 от 15.03.1949*
О предоставлении Банно-прачечному тресту помещения в доме по ул. Торговая, 18 для размещения пункта приёма белья.

*Решение № 235 от 15.03.1949*
О предоставлении под восстановление заготуправлению Облпотребсоюза разрушенного двухэтажного  здания в Хлебном городке на 2-й Заставе. 

*Решение № 237 от 15.03.1949*
Об отводе одесскому заводу «Полиграфмаш» земельного участка по ул. Комитетской и Виноградной для строительства жилого дома.

*Решение № 266 от 15.03.1949*
О передаче на разборку артели «Спецстрой» разрушенного здания по ул. Ленина, 1.

*Решение № 272 от 15.03.1949*
О предоставлении под восстановление Одесскому Облпромсовету полуразрушенной части дома № 38 по ул. Жуковского.

*Протокол № 8*

*Решение № 293 от 25.03.1949*
О предоставлении Шкодогорской строительно-монтажной конторе земельных участков для строительства семи индивидуальных жилых домов.
*
Решение № 297 от 25.03.1949*
О предоставлении участка по ул. Иванова, 39, для строительства производвенной базы.
*
Решение № 307 от 25.03.1949*
О восстановлении парка (б. Савицкого) в границах улиц (...).
*
Протокол № 9*

*Решение № 319 от 31.03.1949*
О разборке стен третьего этажа дома № 10 по ул. Ленина.

*Решение № 320 от 31.03.1949*
О предоставлении под восстановление ОГУ дворового флигеля в доме № 28 по ул. Ласточкина.

*Решение № 323 от 31.03.1949*
О предоставлении управлению ЧМП под восстановление фасадного флигеля в доме № 7 по ул. Свердлова.
*
Решение № 335 от 04.04.1949*
О предоставлении под восстановление Одесскому Энергокомбинату дома № 8 по ул. Красной Гвардии.
*
Решение № 336 от 04.04.1949*
О возвращении школе № 92 подвального помещения в доме № 58 по ул. Чичерина, где находится школа.

*Решение № 340 от 05.04.1949*
О дополнительном включении в титульный список на капремонт жилфонда.
*
Решение № 343 от 05.04.1949*
Об утверждении титульного списка на капремонт дачного фонда.
*
Решение № 354 от 05.04.1949*
О помещении в доме № 76 по ул. Малиновского, занятого гвоздильным цехом промкомбината Минпищепрома.

*Протокол № 10*

*Решение № 400 от 15.04.1949*
О строительстве причалов и открытии движения морского трамвая.
*
Решение № 402 от 15.04.1949*
О ходе строительства жилого дома Энергокомбината на ул. Перекопской победы, 20/22 и жилых домов завода Большевик по ул. Халтурина, 6 и Балтской дороге, 36.

*Решение № 356 от 07.04.1949*
О предоставлении Обкому Союза рабочих госторговли и общепита под пионерлагерь дачевладения по Долгой улице, 19, ранее находившегося в аренде у врачебно-санитарной службы ОдДЖ.

*Решение № 357 от 07.04.1949*
О предоставлении Обкому Союза рабочих промышленности стройматериалов под пионерлагерь дачевладения по переулку Ленина, 19.

*Решение № 359 от 07.04.1949*
О разборке разрушенного дома по ул. Ленина, 1.
*
Решение № 362 от 08.04.1949*
Об освобождении складских помещений на ул. Жуковского, 22, для использования по назначению.

*Решение № 365 от 08.04.1949*
О предоставлении заводу им. Старостина разрушенного здания по Комсомольской ул., 103.
*
Решение № 375 от 13.04.1949*
О подготовке помещений первого этажа в строяземся доме № 14 по ул. Дерибасовской под торговлю для ввода их в эксплуатацию к 01.04.1949. (?! — Trs)

*Решение № 383 от 15.04.1949*
О предоставлении под восстановление Одесскому Комбикормовому заводу половины фасадного флигеля в доме по ул. Подбельского, 33.

*Решение № 385 от 15.04.1949*
О разборке здания по ул. Ленина, 2.

*Решение № 395 от 15.04.1949*
Об изменении названия ресторана «Одесса» в «Театральный».

*Решение № 398 от 15.04.1949*
О предоставлении Одесскому областному управлению Главнефтеснаба под восстановление полуразрушенной коробки в доме № 38 по ул. Жуковского.

*Решение № 408 от 15.04.1949*
О выполнении плана капремонта жилого фонда за I квартал 1949 г.

*Решение № 411 от 15.04.1949*
Об отмене решения Водно-транспортного РИК № 4а от 11.04.1949 о предоставлении Комбикормовому заводу дома № 4а по пл. Маркса под восстановление.

----------


## victor.odessa

Если взять во внимание то, что перед нами дома на улице Церковная, то согласно справочнику "Вся Одесса.1900год" дома от ул.Божакина до ул.Московской принадлежат Уточкиным, т.е. братьям С.И.Уточкина. Перед нами дом в котором бывал С.И. Уточкин.

Вложение 7018259

----------


## фауст

> Если взять во внимание то, что перед нами дома на улице Церковная,


 Если я правильно понял информацию, то это не Церковная, а Херсонский переулок.

----------


## Antique

> Если взять во внимание то, что перед нами дома на улице Церковная, то согласно справочнику "Вся Одесса.1900год" дома от ул.Божакина до ул.Московской принадлежат Уточкиным, т.е. братьям С.И.Уточкина. Перед нами дом в котором бывал С.И. Уточкин. Вложение 7018259


 Это если Виктор Онуфриевич Уточкин жил именно в этом доме. На участке было много зданий, а адрес в справочниках от Одесских новостей указан по Черноморского казачества. Адрес часто указывали по той стороне, на которую выходило здание. Хотя двухэтажный дом по идее должен быть комфортнее, чем остальные постройки.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Если я правильно понял информацию, то это не Церковная, а Херсонский переулок.


 Постараюсь побывать в районе Казанского базара и на местности разобраться.

----------


## polvnic

> Стесняюсь спросить, а вы не помните, как назывался магазин в Малом переулке напротив Гоголя, из двух половинок (напротив маленького овощного). Меня всегда мать посылала за покупками называя хозяина (и он действительно был в начале 50-х там). Созвучно с Геллера. Простите, склероз .


 


> Спасибо. А как-то расширить можно. Я жил на Гаванной.


 "Вторая половинка", -как Вы говорите, - это был комиссионный сельхоз магазин. У Маркуса работала тетя Таня - своим продавала "Биомицин" по 1р.15коп., а при необходимости давала в кредит с записью в тетрадке.
Овощной напротив называли не то "У Симы", не то "У Сени".  Вот тут уж и я не помню. 
Жил на Гоголя, немного старше, в молодости наверняка друг друга в лицо знали.

----------


## Лысый0

> "Вторая половинка", -как Вы говорите, - это был комиссионный сельхоз магазин. У Маркуса работала тетя Таня - своим продавала "Биомицин" по 1р.15коп., а при необходимости давала в кредит с записью в тетрадке.
> Овощной напротив называли не то "У Симы", не то "У Сени".  Вот тут уж и я не помню. 
> Жил на Гоголя, немного старше, в молодости наверняка друг друга в лицо знали.


 Громадное спасибо. Я жил в "Обороне Одессы". Две старших сестры - все учились в 43. Как построили 9 на месте волейбольной площадки, пошли в разные школы.

----------


## Antique

> Если я правильно понял информацию, то это не Церковная, а Херсонский переулок.


 Двухэтажный дом на Церковной, остальные фотографии сделаны в переулке выше.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> ... на Пастера,9 было акушерско-гинекологическое отделение ... 
>    а роддома были такие:
>  - №1 - ул.Карпинского,1 (Ямчитского)
>  - №2 - ул.Комсомольская,24
>  - №3 - Южная, 25
>  - №4 - 2-й Заливной переулок,7
>  - №5 - 16-я станция Б.Фонтана, ул. Золотой берег,1


 Подождите, Золотой Берег, 1? Бывшее здание роддома сохранилось?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Я имел ввиду назначение района. А на предмет принадлежности к Держинского проверял - ничего.


 Ну конечно, адрес дома всегда был Черноморская (Гефта), 1.

----------


## Antique

> Подождите, Золотой Берег, 1? Бывшее здание роддома сохранилось?


 Я подозреваю, что это бывшее здание амбулатории, где была женская консультация. Здание амбулатории сохранилось, оно в вечной продаже и находится прямо напротив трамвайного круга.

----------


## Скрытик

На ФБ засветилось пару фоток старых рыбных рядов Привоза.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Риба*

----------


## Maklak

...История...

----------


## exse

> ... на Пастера,9 было акушерско-гинекологическое отделение ... 
>    а роддома были такие:
>  - №1 - ул.Карпинского,1 (Ямчитского)
>  - №2 - ул.Комсомольская,24
>  - №3 - Южная, 25
>  - №4 - 2-й Заливной переулок,7
>  - №5 - 16-я станция Б.Фонтана, ул. Золотой берег,1


 А мне попались адреса  роддомов в 33г. почему то другие:
 - №1 им.Лябурб - Ямчитская,2   зав.проф.Сахаров Л.С.
 - №2 - ул.Комсомольская,29      зав.вр.Рязанов
 - №3 - Розумовский п-к, 4         зав.вр.Екдешман
 - №4 - Богатого, 32                  зав.вр.Майберг Р.М.

----------


## Пушкин

> ...История...


  Городская среда детства...)))

----------


## Antique

> А мне попались адреса  роддомов в 33г. почему то другие:
>  - №1 им.Лябурб - Ямчитская,2   зав.проф.Сахаров Л.С.
>  - №2 - ул.Комсомольская,29      зав.вр.Рязанов
>  - №3 - Розумовский п-к, 4         зав.вр.Екдешман
>  - №4 - Богатого, 32                  зав.вр.Майберг Р.М.


 Ближе к концу 1930-х по Пилявскому ещё появился родильный дом Джутовой фабрики.

В Разумовском переулке роддом до 60-70 (не помню точно) работал, по этому его могло и не быть в источнике Milkaway. А вот почему нет роддома на Пересыпи непонятно, он же и сейчас функционирует.

----------


## фауст

> А вот почему нет роддома на Пересыпи непонятно, он же и сейчас функционирует.


  Есть.



> - №4 - 2-й Заливной переулок,7

----------


## captain09

> ... а может быть в то время особняк Гавсевича числился по бульвару Дзержинского? ...


  НЕ знаю, как в 1930-х, а вот в 19-м веке адресом особняка была площадь Ланжерона. Только номер не согласуется в разных источниках: где-то 19-й, где-то 9, или 7/9.

----------


## Antique

> НЕ знаю, как в 1930-х, а вот в 19-м веке адресом особняка была площадь Ланжерона. Только номер не согласуется в разных источниках: где-то 19-й, где-то 9, или 7/9.


 Так в 19-м веке и особняка не было.

----------


## vadik71

ап

----------


## Грачиков

Этот казус очень просто объясняется, а именно потому что в те времена угловые дома часто имели по два номера,например дом художника Кузнецова имел аж три номера Лидерсовский бульвар №1,ул. Черноморская №2 и ещё имел номер уже считавшийся по Ланжероновской полщади к сожалению в данный момент нет под рукой карты с указанием его номера.

----------


## A d m i r a l

Путешествие в недалекое прошлое: http://www.urban3p.com/object133/ ...извините, если было…

----------


## Trs

Приобрёл сегодня на Садовой книгу о колодцах. Весьма удивлён тем, что достаточно известный и неплохо сохранившийся колодец на Степовой в доме Занедловых остался неучтённым.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вандалы уже добрались и до этого дома

----------


## Лысый0

> Приобрёл сегодня на Садовой книгу о колодцах. Весьма удивлён тем, что достаточно известный и неплохо сохранившийся колодец на Степовой в доме Занедловых остался неучтённым.


 Наверно о цестернах....

----------


## malyutka_e

Что это за дом и где он находится (находился)?

----------


## Antique

> Что это за дом и где он находится (находился)?


 Наверное в одном из предместий, что-то уж больно на вид дикая местность.

----------


## Trs

Ну да, колодцах и цистернах.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Наверное в одном из предместий, что-то уж больно на вид дикая местность.


 Похоже на Слободку.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вандалы уже добрались и до этого дома


  Это не вандалы - её просто не доделали...

----------


## Jorjic

> Вандалы уже добрались и до этого дома


 Они, конечно, вандалы, спору нет. Но если годами оставлять без присмотра недоделанную работу да еще и заботливо оставлять леса, чтобы легче было добраться до заветного красного металла...
Да и вообще, если годами стоят заборы в самом что ни на есть центре города или устраиваются аттракционы на месте снесенных зданий, это как называется? Я еще не знаю, что хуже.

----------


## Antique

Лучше бы господа недоделкины восстановили по известному рисунку французскую мансарду, чем оббивали медью грубый макет первоначального купола.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Они, конечно, вандалы, спору нет. Но если годами оставлять без присмотра недоделанную работу да еще и заботливо оставлять леса, чтобы легче было добраться до заветного красного металла...


 Думаю, эта обдираловка будет продолжаться и ПОСЛЕ окончания реставрации, причем, на всех домах с башнями покрытыми медными пластинами. Это вопрос времени.  Я уже говорил здесь о том, что зря Тарпан использует медь. Надо было выбрать что-нибудь подешевле.

----------


## OMF

> Думаю, эта обдираловка будет продолжаться и ПОСЛЕ окончания реставрации, причем, на всех домах с башнями покрытыми медными пластинами. Это вопрос времени.  Я уже говорил здесь о том, что зря Тарпан использует медь. Надо было выбрать что-нибудь подешевле.


 А если выбрать подешевле, то через год оно сгниет, и на этом форуме, в этой теме начнутся стоны, что "вот, мол, украли, дешевка, неаутентично, гипс снимают, клиент уезжает..."

----------


## malyutka_e

> А если выбрать подешевле, то через год оно сгниет, и на этом форуме, в этой теме начнутся стоны, что "вот, мол, украли, дешевка, неаутентично, гипс снимают, клиент уезжает..."


 Так где выход?

----------


## OMF

Может быть создать условия, чтобы к этим листам не было доступа для "металлоискателей"? Жалко, что ток высокого напряжения подвести нельзя

----------


## malyutka_e

У одесской Чумке возведут памятник умершим от чумы: http://dumskaya.net/news/gertvam-epidemij-na-odesskoj-chumke-otkroyut-vho-030092/

----------


## Antique

> А если выбрать подешевле, то через год оно сгниет, и на этом форуме, в этой теме начнутся стоны, что "вот, мол, украли, дешевка, неаутентично, гипс снимают, клиент уезжает..."


 Это просто фантастический ни на чём не основанный прогноз. Тезис "недовольные всегда найдутся" не оправдывает текущее положение дел.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> У одесской Чумке возведут памятник умершим от чумы: http://dumskaya.net/news/gertvam-epidemij-na-odesskoj-chumke-otkroyut-vho-030092/


 Лучше бы подземный переход привели в порядок (сейчас это общественный туалет с 95%-ой возможностью оставить в нём кошелёк или жизнь)! И светофор для пешеходов через Водопроводную в районе Высокого переулка восстановили.

----------


## Trs

Продолжаю делиться находками. Заголовки решений ГИК за 1949 год, связанных с утверждением актов Государственной приёмочной комиссии. Источник тот же, что и в прошлом моём посте про ГИК и 1949 год.

*NB! Вне зависимости от того было ли здание построено или восстановлено, в заголовках решений написано «законченного строительством».*

*Jorjic,* там есть Ваш дом.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *развернуть*Решение № 229 от 10.03.1949
Об утверждении акта Государственной Приёмочной Комиссии (далее — ГПК) и вводе в эксплуатацию законченного строительством жилого дворового корпуса на пл. Карла Маркса, 7.

Решение № 455 от 04.05.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченного строительством двухэтажного общежития, построенного заводом им. Январского восстания на Запорожской ул., 19-21.

Решение № 456 от 04.05.1949
То же в отношении законченных строительством Мостостроем № 3 двухэтажных каменных административно-жилых домов на Пушкинской улице, 27 и 29.

Решение № 473 от 07.05.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченного строительством жилого дома Мостостроя № 3 по улице Черноморская, 12.

Решение № 603 от 31.05.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченного строительством двухэтажного стандартного дома по ул. Богатого, 68.

Решение № 604 от 31.05.1949
То же самое в отношении законченного строительством трёхэтажного здания по ул. Дерибасовской, 18.

Решение № 605 от 31.05.1949
То же самое в отношении четырёхэтажного здания по пл. К. Маркса, 9.

Решение № 886 от 02.08.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченной строительством 2-й шестиквартирной секции флигеля дома по ул. Гоголя, 5.

Решение № 887 от 02.08.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченного строительством двухэтажного стандартного дома по ул. Богатого, 68 к. 2.

Решение № 1292а от 18.10.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченного строительством трёхэтажного жилого дома на ул. Щепкина, 19.

Решение № 1297 от 19.10.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченной строительством третьей последней четырёхквартирной секции флигеля дома по ул. Гоголя, 5.

Решение № 1348 от 31.10.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченного строительством общежития Одесской кожгалантерейной фабрики по Балтской дороге, 6/8.

Решение № 1349 от 31.10.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченного строительством жилого дома по Черноморской улице, 18.

Решение № 1350 от 31.10.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченных строительством четырёх общежитий на посёлке ЗОР.

Решение № 1351 от 31.10.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченного строительством жилого дворового флигеля по ул. Пастера, 46.

Решение № 1352 от 31.10.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченной строительством 2-й очереди здания по ул. Щепкина, 2.

Решение № 1353 от 31.10.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченного строительством летнего кинотеатра по ул. Дерибасовской, 21.

Решение № 1354 от 31.10.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченной строительством фасадной секции жилого дома по Пушкинской улице, 33.

Решение № 1355 от 31.10.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченной строительством I секции дворового корпуса по Пушкинской улице, 33.

Решение № 1440 от 23.11.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченного строительством жилого дома Антарктической китобойной флотилии по Кузнечной улице, 17.

Решение № 1552 от 22.12.1949
Об утверждении акта ГПК и вводе в эксплуатацию законченного строительством жилого двухэтажного восьмиквартирного дома по Новоаркадийской дороге, 29.

Решение № 1553 от 22.12.1949
То же в отношении четырёх одноэтажных двухквартирных жилых домов Джутовой фабрики на хуторе им. Вышинского, принятых ГПК 13.09.1949.

Решение № 1554 от 22.12.1949
То же в отношении трёхэтажного общежития 2-й Гособувной фабрики по Новоаркадийской дороге, 27.

Решение № 1555 от 22.12.1949
То же в отношении двухэтажного жилого дома № 4-6 по улице Хворостина Одесского Теруправления МГП и МР СССР.

Решение № 1559 от 24.12.1949
То же в отношении четырёхэтажного жилого дома по Малому переулку, 3 (приёмка после восстановления).

----------


## Jaak Logus

> а роддома были такие:
>  - №1 - ул.Карпинского,1 (Ямчитского)


 Здание не сохранилось? На месте бывших консульств Кубы и Росии?

----------


## Jorjic

> Так где выход?


 Выход простой - делать реставрацию качественно и в срок, вовремя снимать леса. А в эти дома (во всяком случае тот, что по соседству со мной) черта с два сунешься. Там охрана - будь здоров. И никакой человеколюбивый ток высокого напряжения не будет нужен.
Можно, конечно, положить на землю, скажем, 100 баксов и вокруг соорудить защитное поле, желательно смертельное. Но, на мой взгляд, проще убрать эти 100 баксов, и все дела. И не надо будет криков и стонов.

----------


## Antique

> Здание не сохранилось? На месте бывших консульств Кубы и Росии?


 Особняк Клименко жутко перестроен но всё ещё существует. Роддом был на Ямчитского с другого конца - на месте здания администрации. Роддом и бывшее здание приюта снесли как раз для строительства этой высотки.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Особняк Клименко жутко перестроен но всё ещё существует. Роддом был на Ямчитского с другого конца - на месте здания администрации. Роддом и бывшее здание приюта снесли как раз для строительства этой высотки.


 Так нечетная сторона, и № 3,5,7 собственно, расположены с другой стороны улицы.

----------


## Jedi Master

Уважаемые друзья!
Очень нужны любые изображения, фотографии и исторические факты, касающиеся особняка Гавсевича, известного также как бывший роддом №6, расположенный на ул. Черноморская, 1 (парк Шевченко). Причем интерес относится как к дореволюционному, так и к советскому периоду. 
Буду искренне благодарен за любую помощь.
Единственная картинка, которую пока удалось найти:
http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=13037&fullsize=1

----------


## Milkaway

... интересное сообщение попалось на днях - газета ,,Знамя коммунизма,, от 23 декабря 1961 года: ,,Открыт новый родильный дом на улице Белинского в Одессе,,. И всё - более никаких подробностий ... вполне возможно, что репортёр что-то перепутал и речь идёт об открытии роддома №6 ... что -то я никогда не слышала, чтобы где-то на Белинского был роддом ... у кого есть справочники тех лет - пожалуйста, посмотрите!

----------


## Antique

> Так нечетная сторона, и № 3,5,7 собственно, расположены с другой стороны улицы.


 Или напутали, или нумерацию меняли.

Milkaway, а список роддомов у вас какого года?

----------


## Trs

Фотография Paul Katzenberger, сделанная 23.08.1998: http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-katzenberger/6347623526/ 
Виден ныне снесённый дом по Пантелеймоновской. Кажется, № 116?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Фотография Paul Katzenberger, сделанная 23.08.1998: http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-katzenberger/6347623526/ 
> Виден ныне снесённый дом по Пантелеймоновской. Кажется, № 116?


  Такого номера там нет

----------


## Jorjic

> ... интересное сообщение попалось на днях - газета ,,Знамя коммунизма,, от 23 декабря 1961 года: ,,Открыт новый родильный дом на улице Белинского в Одессе,,. И всё - более никаких подробностий ... вполне возможно, что репортёр что-то перепутал и речь идёт об открытии роддома №6 ... что -то я никогда не слышала, чтобы где-то на Белинского был роддом ... у кого есть справочники тех лет - пожалуйста, посмотрите!


 Вот три списка роддомов из справочников
1947 год
№1 - ул. Крупской, 7
№2 - ул. Комсомольская, 24
№3 - пер. Разумовский, 4
№6 - ул. Полевая, 3
Большефонтанский - 16 ст. Б. Фонтана

1957 год
№1 - ул. Карпинского, 1
№2 - ул. Комсомольская, 24
№3 - ул. Южная, 25
№4 - пер. 2-й Заливной, 7
№5 - ул. Золотой берег, 1 

1977 год
№1 - пер. Слепнева, 3
№2 - ул. Комсомольская, 24
№3 - отсутствует
№4 - пер. 2-й Заливной, 7
№5 - пер. 2-й Артиллерийский, 2
№6 - ул. Гефта, 1
№7 - ул. Космонавтов, 11

----------


## Jaak Logus

> 1947 год
> №1 - ул. Крупской, 7
> 
> 1957 год
> №1 - ул. Карпинского, 17


 Интересно, за 10 лет перенесли практически через дорогу. По идее  № 17 располагался на месте нынешнего штаба округа?

----------


## Milkaway

> Или напутали, или нумерацию меняли.
> 
> Milkaway, а список роддомов у вас какого года?


 ... из справочника 1957 года ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Интересно, за 10 лет перенесли практически через дорогу. По идее  № 17 располагался на месте нынешнего штаба округа?


 ... в моём справочнике за 1957 год роддом №1 числится по ул. Карпинского, 1 ...
возможно, у Jorjika в сообщении опечатка ...

----------


## Trs

> Такого номера там нет


 Расселённый № 116 — моё воспоминание из глубокого детства, не слишком точное, но номер заброшенного дома я помню хорошо. 

Это дом, угловой с Александровским проспектом. Его я не помню вообще, только стену, примыкавшую к соседнему дому. Но на фотографии рассмотрел за ним дом, угловой с Колхозным переулком, который ещё совсем недавно стоял.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... в моём справочнике за 1957 год роддом №1 числится по ул. Карпинского, 1 ...
> возможно, у Jorjika в сообщении опечатка ...


 Да, простите великодушно, конечно опечатка. Уже исправил.

----------


## Milkaway

> ... интересное сообщение попалось на днях - газета ,,Знамя коммунизма,, от 23 декабря 1961 года: ,,Открыт новый родильный дом на улице Белинского в Одессе,,. И всё - более никаких подробностий ... вполне возможно, что репортёр что-то перепутал и речь идёт об открытии роддома №6 ... что -то я никогда не слышала, чтобы где-то на Белинского был роддом ... у кого есть справочники тех лет - пожалуйста, посмотрите!


 ... с учетом инфы по роддомам от Jorjika ... возможно, что в заметке говорится об открытии 23.12.1961 именно роддома №6? ... какие будут мнения??? ...

----------


## Trs

Очень и очень на то похоже.

----------


## Antique

> Интересно, за 10 лет перенесли практически через дорогу. По идее  № 17 располагался на месте нынешнего штаба округа?


 Это какие-то условные номера. Не было никогда в переулке столько зданий. Я полагаю, что во всех случаях имеется одно и тоже здание роддома, оно было единственным домом по переулку по правой стороне (Павловские дома по переулку не числились).

----------


## Torry Kratch

Мне вчера задали неожиданный вопрос: "Какие улицы в Одессе не были переименованы за всю историю?"  Я таких не вспомнил...

----------


## Спокойствие

> Мне вчера задали неожиданный вопрос: "Какие улицы в Одессе не были переименованы за всю историю?"  Я таких не вспомнил...


  На окраинах, разве.
На Слободке есть улицы Усатова, Нерубайская. 
На Заставах -Бирюкова, Степная, Столбовая.

----------


## Скрытик

А Фонтанская?

----------


## Antique

> А Фонтанская?


 Это которая Перекопской дивизии? Среднефонтанская тоже переименовывалась.




> Мне вчера задали неожиданный вопрос: "Какие улицы в Одессе не были переименованы за всю историю?"  Я таких не вспомнил...


 для таких вопросов есть специальная тема "Улицы Одессы". Из непереименнованых вроде есть Черноморская, Ясная, Отрадная, Уютная, Пироговская, Кордонная.

----------


## Спокойствие

> А Фонтанская?


 Среднефонтанская.

Манежная, возможно.




> Черноморская,


 Гефта.



> Кордонная.


 Клименко и Малиновского.

----------


## Лысый0

Самая старая - Садовая  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Jorjic

> Самая старая - Садовая ))


 Тоже переименовывали - Столыпина, Хмельницкого.

----------


## Trs

Южная. Проверил сейчас по Майстровому — в 1861 году всплывало название «Зуевская», но «Южная» существовало одновременно с ним. Впервые упоминается в 1838 году.

А в центре мне ничего на ум не приходит. Всё так или иначе переименовывалось.

----------


## Milkaway

> Уважаемые друзья!
> Очень нужны любые изображения, фотографии и исторические факты, касающиеся особняка Гавсевича, известного также как бывший роддом №6, расположенный на ул. Черноморская, 1 (парк Шевченко). Причем интерес относится как к дореволюционному, так и к советскому периоду. 
> Буду искренне благодарен за любую помощь.
> Единственная картинка, которую пока удалось найти:
> http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=13037&fullsize=1


 ... когда-то было так ...

----------


## mlch

> Мне вчера задали неожиданный вопрос: "Какие улицы в Одессе не были переименованы за всю историю?"  Я таких не вспомнил...


 Возможно, в относительно новых районах. Космонавтов, Терешковой, Гайдара, Паустовского, Марсельская....

----------


## OMF

Паустовского и Марсельская, как раз вторые названия.

А по сути, кроме Слободки и упомянутой Южной, действительно ничего другого не вспоминается. Да и на Слободке тоже надо постараться - Нерубальская и Ветрогонная, а какие еще, тоже не скажу с ходу.

----------


## Melomanka

Я  до сих пор Марсельскую частенько называю по привычке Бульварной.))
Так она называлась в моем детстве.

----------


## OMF

> Я  до сих пор Марсельскую частенько называю по привычке Бульварной.))
> Так она называлась в моем детстве.


 Тогда третье, потому что до этого она была какой-то линией между 20-й и 35-й.

----------


## NikkGe

> Мне вчера задали неожиданный вопрос: "Какие улицы в Одессе не были переименованы за всю историю?"  Я таких не вспомнил...


 Все попереименовывали ..

----------


## Viktoz

> Все попереименовывали ..


 А Тираспольская?

----------


## Melomanka

> А Тираспольская?


 Так в советское время она же была улица 1905 года.

----------


## Black_Shef

Манежная - ни разу не переименовывалась.

----------


## Black_Shef

> Тоже переименовывали - Столыпина, Хмельницкого.


 чуть поправлю
Хмельницкая

----------


## ВЕСЫ

А Солнечная, Тенистая, Радостная ,Абрикосовая и т.д.))) переименовывались?

----------


## Viktoz

> Так в советское время она же была улица 1905 года.


 + Вам, совсем вылетело из головы. площадь 1905 года помню, а про улицу запамятствовал.

----------


## captain09

> Так в 19-м веке и особняка не было.


 да. оговорился. особняк построен в 1903 г., хотя В. Пилявский в книге "Архитектура Одессы: стиль и время" (Одесса. 2010) говорит о 1902 годе. - Стр. 58.

----------


## captain09

> ... с учетом инфы по роддомам от Jorjika ... возможно, что в заметке говорится об открытии 23.12.1961 именно роддома №6? ... какие будут мнения??? ...


  Один мой знакомый, родившийся 4.11.1961 г., утверждает, что рожден именно в роддоме №6.

----------


## Jorjic

> чуть поправлю
> Хмельницкая


 А вот не надо поправлять. Она была названа именно Хмельницкого. К тому времени уже устоялся именно этот (противоестественный на мой взгляд) способ наименования улиц. Тут уже таких споров было и было.

----------


## Гидрант

Философское отступление...
Как правильнее - улица чья или улица названная именем такого-то? я вот лично не знаю.  
 Лермонтовский или Пушкинскую во втором варианте вообразить трудно, да и Жуковская, Белинская на мой слух звучит лучше, чем Жуковского, Белинского.  
Но вариабельность отнюдь не новая. И до 17-года были ведь Пишенина, Божакина, Штиглица, а не Пишенинская или Штиглицевская.  Да и "школа имени мине" тоже не Столярская  :smileflag: .

ПС. А вот представил, как бы звучало в  "советских" названиях Карлолибкнехтовская, Розолюксембуржская, Карломарксовская и Францемеринговская улица.  Весьма круто получилось бы ...

----------


## nerazborchivo

Это чисто одесский вариант наименования. Потому жлобы и шукают улицу Ленинскую и переулок Лермонтова. Тут надо жить и чувствовать...Куликово поле тоже умиляет своей брутальностью.)))

----------


## Trs

Сегодня нашёл интересный документ эпохи — штатное расписание Горпромкомбината, действовавшее с 01.09.1940 (ГАОО, ф. Р-1234, о. 7., д. 33).


  *Показать скрытый текст* *развернуть*
I. Руководство
1. Управляющий — 1000 р.
2. Главный инженер — 700 р.

II. Административно-хозяйственный отдел
1. Управляющий — 355 р.
2. Машинистка — 205 р.
3. Деловод — 185 р.
4. Сторож — 125 р.
5. Сторож — 125 р.
6. Уборщица — 125 р.
7. Шофёр — 350 р.

III. Бухгалтерия
1. Главбух — 600 р.
2. Зам. главбуха — 550 р.
3. Бухгалтер — 350 р.
4. Старший бухгалтер по капстроительству — 500 р.
5. Бухгалтер-ревизор — 500 р.

IV. Планово-экономический отдел
1. Зав. отдела — 650 р.
2. Старший экономист — 500 р.
3. Экономист — 450 р.
4. Старший инженер-технолог — 600 р.
5. Инженер по труду — 550 р.
6. Зав. группой снабжения и сбыта — 550 р.
7. Референт по снабжению — 450 р.

V. Спецчасть и подготовка кадров
1. Зав спецчастью — 500 р., за подготовку кадров — 50 р., итого — 550 р.


Что же эти люди покупали на зарплату? Давайте посмотрим цены на продукты (http://istmat.info/node/18463) и на промтовары (http://istmat.info/node/18464). Покупка чайника явно тяжело ударила бы по бюджету одинокой машинистки.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Из жизни: "Следующая остановка --- улица Терешковая". В общем --- театр имени Оперы и Балета.

----------


## Trs

Так Пишенина, Борисова и тому подобные были «на Пишениной», «на Борисовой», разве нет? В Питере даже до сих поподобные дореволюционные топонимы сохранились.

----------


## Jorjic

> Сегодня нашёл интересный документ эпохи — штатное расписание Горпромкомбината, действовавшее с 01.09.1940 (ГАОО, ф. Р-1234, о. 7., д. 33).
> Что же эти люди покупали на зарплату? Давайте посмотрим цены на продукты (http://istmat.info/node/18463) и на промтовары (http://istmat.info/node/18464). Покупка чайника явно тяжело ударила бы по бюджету одинокой машинистки.


 Очень трудно механически сравнивать. Тогда было все по-другому. Не знаю, как правильно сказать - уровень жизни, качество жизни. Подход к жизни был другой. Та же покупка чайника, кастрюли была крупным событием. Прохудившуюся посуду полагалось паять.

----------


## Гидрант

О-о-о!! Паяльщики, стекольщики, точильщики ... постоянно ходили в поисках потребителя по дворам.Не берусь передавать их голоса и напев "рекламы", до меня это делали классики  :smileflag: , но даже у них ... Это надо было слышать, а не читать в книгах! 
А вот трубочистов не застал или во всяком случае не сталкивался - только слышал от бабушки. Их - ровесников и ровесниц 20-го века - им пугали: "будешь не слушаться..." а дальше были варианты "деда с мешком" или этого самого трубочиста.  Нас пугали уже милиционером... и это было предвидение почище Ванговских  :smileflag: 

ПС. Насчет оффтопа об уровнях жизни согласен с Jorjic - другое время, другой быт, другие люди. 
  *Показать скрытый текст* **Но всё же на ходу прикинул уровень цен в приводимых таблицах, да с учетом таких вещей как полное отсутствие затрат на образование, медицину и - не в последнюю очередь - на "цивилизацию" в виде средств коммуникации (даже радиоприемников практически не было), электроприборы (утюг да лампочка) и т.д.
Похоже, что в 1940 г. директор жил слегка получше нынешней бабушки-пенсионерки, а вот машинистка, пожалуй,  чуть похуже. Поэтому и считались хорошими места, связанные с "казенным обеспечением" - армия, органы (!), ну и партийно-хозяйственная "номенклатура" с распределителями. 
Военные годы и коммерческие цены просто в расчет брать не следует - страна жила по карточкам, а в коммерческой торговле приобретали что-то либо лауреаты Сталинской премии, либо бандиты (вспоминаем, что можно было в "Астории" получить на 100 рублей, выданных перед операций Жегловым).
В общем, тяжеловато жили, но для нынешних утешение, что было еще хуже - слабенькое, не слишком мы (90%) от этого нищебродства ушли, а в чем-то еще в большей дыре находимся.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> да. оговорился. особняк построен в 1903 г., хотя В. Пилявский в книге "Архитектура Одессы: стиль и время" (Одесса. 2010) говорит о 1902 годе. - Стр. 58.


 Да... Такой памятник архитектуры теряем. Нынешней власти должно быть просто стыдно. Подождите, я забыл, им незнакомо это чувство. Жалко красавец-особняк, а нашим народным избранникам хоть бы хны.

----------


## exse

> Очень трудно механически сравнивать. Тогда было все по-другому. Не знаю, как правильно сказать - уровень жизни, качество жизни. Подход к жизни был другой. Та же покупка чайника, кастрюли была крупным событием. Прохудившуюся посуду полагалось паять.


 И чемодан был серьезным приобретением - это же не "сидор", для них даже чехлы шили, чтобы не поцарапать.

----------


## Лысый0

> И чемодан был серьезным приобретением - это же не "сидор", для них даже чехлы шили, чтобы не поцарапать.


 На пуговках...

----------


## BIGBIG

Пушкинская ,Дерибасовская ,Садовая.Вот Торговую не помню
Извините я в центре живу


> Среднефонтанская.
> 
> Манежная, возможно.
> 
> 
> Гефта.
> 
> Клименко и Малиновского.

----------


## Лысый0

> Пушкинская ,Дерибасовская ,Садовая.Вот Торговую не помню
> Извините я в центре живу


 Пушкинская - Итальянская; Дерибасовская - Гимназская, Лассаля и др.; Торговая - Кр. Гвардии;.....

----------


## Гидрант

Интересно, что в теме "Улицы Одессы" последние несколько постов посвящены критике измышлений экскурсоводов, искажающих историю города, а в этой теме мы углубились в историю наименований улиц Одессы. Забавный "кросс-оффтопинг" получился )))

----------


## malyutka_e

Майстровой пишет:
*"Отставной майор Феликс Дерибас, брат Иосифа Дерибаса, занимал большой участок в границах будущей Дерибасовской улицы между Преображенской и Гаванной в LXV кв., № 686...695. Его 2-этажный дом построен в период 1799—1801 гг. Поэтому название «Дерибасова улица» связано с его именем, и миф о названии этой улицы в честь Иосифа Дерибаса приходится развеять. Тем более что в Одессе он находился лишь до 1797 г.
Дерибас Феликс Михайлович, умер 23 июня 1845 г. на 76 году жизни."*

     Получается, что памятник в начале улицы Дерибасовской (имени его) поставили не тому Дерибасу?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Манежная - ни разу не переименовывалась.


  Все же ее часть переименовали в 10 апреля.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну а поселковые Жолио Кюри и т.п.?

----------


## ruslanyd

> Майстровой пишет:
> *"Отставной майор Феликс Дерибас, брат Иосифа Дерибаса, занимал большой участок в границах будущей Дерибасовской улицы между Преображенской и Гаванной в LXV кв., № 686...695. Его 2-этажный дом построен в период 1799—1801 гг. Поэтому название «Дерибасова улица» связано с его именем, и миф о названии этой улицы в честь Иосифа Дерибаса приходится развеять. Тем более что в Одессе он находился лишь до 1797 г.
> Дерибас Феликс Михайлович, умер 23 июня 1845 г. на 76 году жизни."*
> 
> Получается, что памятник в начале улицы Дерибасовской (имени его) поставили не тому Дерибасу?


 В этом же доме до Феликса жил Хосе, а название было дано еще в 1811г

----------


## Семирек

> Майстровой пишет:
> *"Отставной майор Феликс Дерибас, брат Иосифа Дерибаса, занимал большой участок в границах будущей Дерибасовской улицы между Преображенской и Гаванной в LXV кв., № 686...695. Его 2-этажный дом построен в период 1799—1801 гг. Поэтому название «Дерибасова улица» связано с его именем, и миф о названии этой улицы в честь Иосифа Дерибаса приходится развеять. Тем более что в Одессе он находился лишь до 1797 г.
> Дерибас Феликс Михайлович, умер 23 июня 1845 г. на 76 году жизни."
> Получается, что памятник в начале улицы Дерибасовской (имени его) поставили не тому Дерибасу?*


 Памятник поставили в 1994 году, когда об Феликсе никто уже и не помнил. При всем уважении к брату Иосифа, памятник поставлен основателю города. А уж с названием улицы пусть разбираются историки.

----------


## Arkhistratig

Да, интересная история!Так в честь кого-же названа улица? А не может быть такого, что на ее название повлиял, как один так и другой? Каждый внес свой посильный вклад, в то, что бы ее назвали Дерибасовской.

----------


## malyutka_e

> В этом же доме до Феликса жил Хосе, а название было дано еще в 1811г


  В книге об Александровском парке Сурилов пишет:
*Как утверждал внучатый племянник адмирала Александр де–Рибас, Осип Михайлович  обосновался на левом берегу Козачьего  оврага неслучайно. Свой домик адмирал поставил там, откуда во времена младенчества Одессы обозревалась Гаджибейская бухта, и откуда он мог наблюдать за приходом купеческих кораблей. У подошвы его дома почти во всю длину будущей Карантинной балки построили себе жилища матросы Гребной флотилии...
...Левый берег Карантинной балки, где в первые годы Одессы обосновался Осип Михайлович де–Рибас...
...По улице Польской, между Бунина и Жуковского, там, где соседствуют... дома №№ 14 и 16, стоял в свое время на холме домик адмирала де–Рибаса — первоустроителя Одессы !*

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> В книге об Александровском парке Сурилов пишет:
> *Как утверждал внучатый племянник адмирала Александр де–Рибас, Осип Михайлович  обосновался на левом берегу Козачьего  оврага неслучайно. Свой домик адмирал поставил там, откуда во времена младенчества Одессы обозревалась Гаджибейская бухта, и откуда он мог наблюдать за приходом купеческих кораблей. У подошвы его дома почти во всю длину будущей Карантинной балки построили себе жилища матросы Гребной флотилии...
> ...Левый берег Карантинной балки, где в первые годы Одессы обосновался Осип Михайлович де–Рибас...
> ...По улице Польской, между Бунина и Жуковского, там, где соседствуют... дома №№ 14 и 16, стоял в свое время на холме домик адмирала де–Рибаса — первоустроителя Одессы !*


  Это хорошо известно, что Иосиф де Рибас имел домик на Польской. Так что памятник ему мог бы вполне стоять на пересечении Польской с Дерибасовской, но ... ЭТО не памятник.

----------


## Antique

Да, такая скульптурка неплохо бы смотрелась в комнате.

----------


## Serho

> ... интересное сообщение попалось на днях - газета ,,Знамя коммунизма,, от 23 декабря 1961 года: ,,Открыт новый родильный дом на улице Белинского в Одессе,,. И всё - более никаких подробностий ... вполне возможно, что репортёр что-то перепутал и речь идёт об открытии роддома №6 ... что -то я никогда не слышала, чтобы где-то на Белинского был роддом ... у кого есть справочники тех лет - пожалуйста, посмотрите!


 Возможно речь идет о женской консультации, которая находилась на углу Белинского и Базарной

----------


## ex-tiger

> Возможно речь идет о женской консультации, которая находилась на углу Белинского и Базарной


 Вот телефонный справочник 1965 г.,роддома и женские консультации того времени...

----------


## Нурик Б

с детства мечтал побывать в Одессе и вот всего два дня как вернулся обратно в Баку!
Влюбился в Одессу так как в Одессе искал всего того чего к сожалению в Баку уже нет.... Трамваи да тролейбусы, листья деревьев  которые весь город берут в свои объятия, огни вечернего города да старый приморский бульвар .... и т.д. ..
хотелось уйти в себя в детство которое практически не помню..

Спасибо вам и вашему чудо городу! 
одно жалко, а именно старый Одесский говор встречался редко(

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот такой теперь вид на Екатерининскую площадь и на домик-монстр "Наследие Дерибаса"

----------


## Antique

Название ещё такое кощунственное... Как и усадьба Разумовского.

Застройщики издеваются. Этот комплекс называется на самом деле "Наследие идиотизма".

----------


## BIGBIG

Какие будут мнения?Одесса?

----------


## Antique

> Какие будут мнения?Одесса?


 Мне напоминает работы Лонского и Бернардацци. это может быть Одесса, Кишинев, Херсон. Херсон я сейчас проверю, есть там одно здание...

----------


## Antique

> Какие будут мнения?Одесса?


 Это особняк Анжело Осиповича Анатра в Херсоне на улице Ленина, 18. А.О. Анатра работал итальянским вице-консулом.

----------


## Trs

Особняк Кройчика на Б. Арнаутской, 88, рухнул со стороны двора. Лицевой фасад пока стоит. Правая торцевая стена выгнулась дугой и лежит на соседнем доме.

----------


## malyutka_e

А еще обещают сильное землетрясение...

----------


## doc-men

> Вот такой теперь вид на Екатерининскую площадь и на домик-монстр "Наследие Дерибаса"


 Да что там вид на Екатерининскую потеряли? Вид на главные ворота города профукали:

----------


## OMF

> Да что там вид на Екатерининскую потеряли? Вид на главные ворота города профукали:


 А что, вагоны или портовый холодильник красивее? Или шпиль собора имеет больше прав, чем здание? Или деревья, за которыми не видно НИ ОДНОГО дома, хотя Приморский б-р - один из немногих архитектурных *ансамблей*?

----------


## SaMoVar

Без порции язвы - ну никак. Вагоны - в порту. Холодильник тоже там. Это не городская застройка, а промзона.
Зелёный Приморский по-своему красив. Нужно подняться по лестнице и пройтись по бульвару для наслаждения ансамблем. И мансарды не так бросаются в глаза. 
А то, что строят - точно не попадёт в памятники архитектуры. Тому, кто разрешил строительство надо в голову гвоздь забить.

----------


## OMF

Ну тогда не надо выставлять фотографии с тенденциозными комментариями. А то получается по Высоцкому - "клуб на улице Нагорной стал общественной уборной"...

----------


## Семирек

> Вот такой теперь вид на Екатерининскую площадь и на домик-монстр "Наследие Дерибаса"


 Ужас! Давно там не был... Это же окончательно уродует весь вид площади и заслоняет перспективу.

----------


## Семирек

> А что, вагоны или портовый холодильник красивее? Или шпиль собора имеет больше прав, чем здание? Или деревья, за которыми не видно НИ ОДНОГО дома, хотя Приморский б-р - один из немногих архитектурных *ансамблей*?


 Вагоны сейчас есть, а через час уехали - это не архитектура. Шпиль собора уже давно часть сложившегося исторического ландшафта Одессы с моря, а вот это уродливое сооружение из красного кирпича ломает всю перспективу.
Я читал, что в Питере принят закон об охране сложившейся исторической перспективы и ландшафта города - в историческом центре запрещено строить дома выше сложившейся застройки. Именно поэтому отказались от строительства небоскреба-"напильника" - Газром-сити. Общая перспектива - лицо города, должна сохраняться в неизменности. Это правило в Риме, Венеции, Неаполе, Мадриде и др. городах.

----------


## OMF

А что на город кто-то смотрит только в одном направлении и только с крыши морвокзала? А если сдвинуть голову и посмотреть влево? А снизу, с Приморской или от главного входа в морвокзал? Что вы прицепились к одному виду, как будто это "посмотри на Дюка с люка...". В Лондоне вот тоже за спиной London Tower в большинстве ракурсов видны небоскребы Барбикана, или колесо обозрения на фоне Биг Бена. В Париже тоже свой Дефанс видет отовсюду, особенно если на Эйфелеву башню залезть. А уж она сама как пейзаж портила в 1889 г.

----------


## Jorjic

> А что на город кто-то смотрит только в одном направлении и только с крыши морвокзала? А если сдвинуть голову и посмотреть влево?..


 Нужно в разных местах города повесить инструкции - куда следует, а куда не следует. Но как-то все меньше становится приемлемых направлений.
ЗЫ. Не хотите по Высоцкому, можно по Жванецкому: "Не нравится запах изо рта? Отойди к чертовой матери".

----------


## Trs

В Питере этот закон, к сожалению, обходят. Но действительно были прецеденты и с переносом башни Газпрома и разборкой лишних этажей у здания, превысившего допустимый порог.

----------


## Antique

> А что, вагоны или портовый холодильник красивее?


 Да.




> Или шпиль собора имеет больше прав, чем здание?


 Да.




> В Лондоне вот тоже за спиной London Tower в большинстве ракурсов видны небоскребы Барбикана, или колесо обозрения на фоне Биг Бена.


 Лондон последний город в Западной Европе, на которой стоило бы равняться.




> В Париже тоже свой Дефанс видет отовсюду, особенно если на Эйфелеву башню залезть.


 Значимость несоизмерима.




> Ну тогда не надо выставлять фотографии с тенденциозными комментариями.


 А почему другим нельзя?

----------


## Antique

Пале-Рояль под прицелом: http://dumskaya.net/news/vseukrainskij-oppozicioner-markov-gotovitsya-zas-030212/ 

Такие хорошие дома, а намереваются уничтожить. Это же самое сердце города. Лучше бы пятиэтажную сталинку снесли и построили что-нибудь двух или трёхэтажное в подобающем стиле.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Вот такое грустное фото нашел... [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Antique

Красивый был дом. С этого участка когда-то начинал своё восхождение Дубинин.

----------


## Antique

Из неразгаданного: Париж, полицейское управление


Сегодняшний вид:
http://lesoufflecestmavie.unblog.fr/files/2012/07/POLICE.jpg

----------


## Jaak Logus

Костусев везет из Китая вот это

----------


## Trs

Фотографии Бориса Фельдблюма, 1978 год.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8659571109
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8663093636
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8661996541
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8665757118
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8664656007

Какие будут идеи по местам съёмки?

----------


## Antique

Две средние - одинаковые.

Последняя мне смутно напомнила типовой дом на Успенской, 52.

----------


## Trs

Исправлено.

----------


## Jorjic

> Фотографии Бориса Фельдблюма, 1978 год.
> Какие будут идеи по местам съёмки?


 Первая, думаю, Казарменный переулок (Некрасова), 6 или 4. Завтра уточню.
Вот, нашел у себя. Очень похоже.

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересная статья о критике городской власти 100 лет назад: http://sergekot.com/pelikan-boris-aleksandrovich/

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Вот, нашел у себя. Очень похоже.


 Как вы считаете, насколько этична и удачна такая реконструкция, как на этом фото?

----------


## Antique

> Как вы считаете, насколько этична и удачна такая реконструкция, как на этом фото?


 Она бессмысленна. От аутентичного МАФа почти ничего не осталось.

----------


## Antique

Есть одна сложная задачка по локализации здания детского сада 1938 или 1940 года постройки. Снято тогда же. На заднем плане трёх или четырёхэтажный дом. Возможно одно или оба здания ещё существуют. Источник - 5-й номер журнала "Архітектура Радянської України":

----------


## OMF

> Есть одна сложная задачка по локализации здания детского сада 1938 или 1940 года постройки. Снято тогда же. На заднем плане трёх или четырёхэтажный дом. Возможно одно или оба здания ещё существуют. Источник - 5-й номер журнала "Архітектура Радянської України":


 Судя по трамвайным путям, это может быть:
1. Градоначальницкая
2. Канатная (от Куликова Поля до 2-й станции)
3. Ботаническая
4. Среднефонтанская дорога (18-й трамвай)
5. Большефонтанская дорога (29-й трамвай)
6. Московская

----------


## SaMoVar

Не Французский бульвар?

----------


## айка

> Не Французский бульвар?


 Я за Московскую.

----------


## Trs

Французский бульвар исключён. Градоначальницкая тоже. Там негде поставить этот детский сад и подходящий дом за ним тоже некуда воткнуть.

29-й трамвай маловероятен.

Тут ещё и уклон есть вправо. И двухэтажный дом слева. И столб одесский, чтобы не сомневаться.

----------


## OMF

> Французский бульвар исключён. Градоначальницкая тоже. Там негде поставить этот детский сад и подходящий дом за ним тоже некуда воткнуть.
> 
> 29-й трамвай маловероятен.
> 
> Тут ещё и уклон есть вправо. И двухэтажный дом слева. И столб одесский, чтобы не сомневаться.


 Именно из-за уклона Градоначальницкая и подходит, но там действительно не припоминается такой пейзаж. Если не она, то остается Канатная или Ботаническая, но Московскую тоже не исключаю. 

При более внимательном рассмотрении можно увидеть завал снимка вправо, так что это может быть и плоская улица.

----------


## Melomanka

На Московской ( ул. Черноморского Казачества, 14) детский сад построен перпендикулярно трамвайной линии, там совершенно другой вид.
Это вообще странная постройка, похожа больше на школу. Где там площадки для игр детей на воздухе? Прямо в самом начале за забором?
Я была во многих садах города (проходила практику после педучилища), такой не попадался...

----------


## Antique

> На Московской ( ул. Черноморского Казачества, 14) детский сад построен перпендикулярно трамвайной линии, там совершенно другой вид.
> Это вообще странная постройка, похожа больше на школу. Где там площадки для игр детей на воздухе? Прямо в самом начале за забором?
> Я была во многих садах города (проходила практику после педучилища), такой не попадался...


 Да. По идее главный фасад здания обращён или влево или к дому. Возможно оба главных и я подозреваю, что здание угловое, и слева перекрёсток. А на снимке задний фасад.

----------


## Antique

Есть ещё улица Белинского. И два квартала зданий 1930-х годов, но вот всё что было по красной линии было снесено (бомбили). Теоретически данный детский сад мог располагаться на Белинского перед одним из этих зданий.

Но вообще двор обращённый в сторону улицы должен означать, что с противоположной стороны также располагается улица. Возможно здание находилось на пятачке, подобному тем, что расположены между Старопортофранковской и Мечникова. На Старопортофранковской есть участок у толкучего рынка (Тираспольская улица, Прохоровская площадь), где это здание также могло находится.

----------


## Melomanka

Что-то мне подсказывает, что это боковая часть здания, а вход в переулке справа, там где один этаж  (я правильно поняла, что там один этаж и покатая крыша?).  Это было бы логически правильно по отношению к проходной (с трамвайной линией) улице.

----------


## Antique

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что это боковая часть здания, а вход в переулке справа, там где один этаж  (я правильно поняла, что там один этаж и покатая крыша?).  Это было бы логически правильно по отношению к проходной (с трамвайной линией) улице.


 Это скорее всего типовой детский сад, такой, как у въезда в порт или на Мельницкой / Балковской. В статье речь шла именно об этом проекте.

----------


## Melomanka

Я про Мельницкую / Балковскую  (д/с №238) с самого начала подумала , но там немного по-другому построено:
http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskaya-meriya-pered-vyborami-obeschaet-otkryt-021957/
http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/4de/
Кстати, этот сад построен именно в 1940 году.

----------


## Скрытик

> Есть одна сложная задачка по локализации здания детского сада 1938 или 1940 года постройки. Снято тогда же. На заднем плане трёх или четырёхэтажный дом. Возможно одно или оба здания ещё существуют. Источник - 5-й номер журнала "Архітектура Радянської України":


  А это не санаторий Одесса со стороны ул. Варламова? Там даже забор сохранился очень похожий. Здание, конечно перестроено, но что-то есть общее в компоновке:
http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.765217%....8256916111098

----------


## Antique

> А это не санаторий Одесса со стороны ул. Варламова? Там даже забор сохранился очень похожий. Здание, конечно перестроено, но что-то есть общее в компоновке:
> http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.765217%....8256916111098


 Я думаю, что это всё же 1960-е да и никакого подходящего дома для фона там нет.




> Я про Мельницкую / Балковскую  (д/с №238) с самого начала подумала , но там немного по-другому построено:
> http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskaya-meriya-pered-vyborami-obeschaet-otkryt-021957/
> http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/4de/
> Кстати, этот сад построен именно в 1940 году.


 На Мельницкой сделали очень глупую реконструкцию, уничтожили довольно симпатичный облик здания. История ничему не учит, сделали его безликим в духе Хрущёва.

----------


## OMF

Мельничные, Балковские и прочие Французские бульвары не подходят именно по расположению трамвайной линии. Белинского - возможно, но она выглядела так 

Значит садик был или на углу с Б.Арнаутской и не сохранился, или это не Белинского.

----------


## Antique

> Значит садик был или на углу с Б.Арнаутской и не сохранился, или это не Белинского.


 На фотографии изображена только часть квартала у пересечения с Пантелеймоновской где и так всё сохранилось. Разрушенные здания на Арнаутских на ней всё равно не видны.

----------


## OMF

Я о том же. Фото выставлено, чтобы показать, что это НЕ Белинского в этом квартале, т.к. тут совпадает конфигурация трамвайных путей и частично забор и столбы. "Это" относилось к оригиналу.

Это мог бы быть Сахалинчик (трамвайные пути до войны шли с другой стороны, нежели сейчас), но это уже сильно смелое предположение

----------


## Гидрант

На моей (совсем-совсем детской) памяти на Белинского, 8 (между Большой и Малой Арнаутскими) был *Дом Ребенка* ("Дом малютки", как его называли в народе). На месте входа в него в конце 50-х или начале 60-х построили 4-х или 5-ти этажную "вставку". Сочетание _du jardin d'enfants_ могло означать именно "дом ребенка". 
Но я АБСОЛЮТНО не помню ничего, кроме того, что был забор, мимо которого мы с бабушкой ходили в соседний Гастроном за покупками. Немудрено - в справочнике 1963 года это учреждение уже отсутствует.

Правда, в том же 1963 г. ещё наличествует другой дом ребенка - на также "подозрительной" Новоаркадийской дор. 3/5, на месте нынешнего главного корпуса политеха. Но о его внешнем виде тоже ничего сказать не могу.

----------


## Antique

> Правда, в том же 1963 г. ещё наличествует другой дом ребенка - на также "подозрительной" Новоаркадийской дор. 3/5, на месте нынешнего главного корпуса политеха. Но о его внешнем виде тоже ничего сказать не могу.


 Главный корпус это перестроенное здание начала 1930-х годов. Кажется тогда там был торговое училище, но я не уверен. Я по известной фотографии сравнивал старый и новый вид  -конфигурация та же ,просто добавили колонны в существующую до этого нишу, украсили лепкой, кажется кое-где изменили проёмы окон. Электрический корпус тоже 1930-е и возможно уже был таким. Оба здания уже в 1930-х были монументальными.

Очень интересно на счёт Белинского. Я при случае попробую там побывать, мало ли, вдруг что-то сохранилось.

----------


## Гидрант

> *Главный корпус это перестроенное здание начала 1930-х годов*. Кажется тогда там был торговое училище, но я не уверен. Я по известной фотографии сравнивал старый и новый вид  -конфигурация та же ,просто добавили колонны в существующую до этого нишу, украсили лепкой, кажется кое-где изменили проёмы окон. 
> Очень интересно на счёт Белинского. Я при случае попробую там побывать, мало ли, вдруг что-то сохранилось.


 Нет, нет - именно* главный учебный* , а не админ- корпус политеха. Со стеклянными аудиториями и металлической парочкой на фоне солнца, распластанной по внешней стене здания  :smileflag: .  Там при строительстве всё ровняли и сносили.
А на Белинской, может быть,  как-то здание на заднем плане и удастся идентифицировать, если сохранилось и  если походить внутри квартала.

ПС. Не знаю, когда угловое на М.Арнаутской строилось - сталинка, конечно, но до или после ВОВ?  Для меня - здание отчасти историческое; утром 12 апреля 1961 года стоял под ним. Кто-то выставил радиоприемник ("комбайн") в окно 2-го этажа и народ на улице стоял, не двигаясь, и слушал про Гагарина.

----------


## Antique

> Нет, нет - именно* главный учебный* , а не админ- корпус политеха. Со стеклянными аудиториями и металлической парочкой на фоне солнца, распластанной по внешней стене здания .  Там при строительстве всё ровняли и сносили.


 А, на карте Люфтваффе есть маленькое здание, правда кажется оно было на месте памятника ВОВ или немного дальше. Оно слишком далеко от дороги, чтобы быть тем, что на снимке из журнала. По снимку Люфтвафе на месте Главного корпуса - белое пятно руины в виде гор стройматериалов.




> А на Белинской, может быть,  как-то здание на заднем плане и удастся идентифицировать, если сохранилось и  если походить внутри квартала.


 Дело в том, что подходящие здания есть в обоих кварталах. Если предположить, что вместо застройки по красной линии (всё - вторая половина ХХ века) ничего не было, то здания выглядели бы с улицы точно так же как и на снимке. Мне кажется здание между Арнаутскими более подошло бы, по крайней мере у него были аналогичные оконные рамы как на снимке.




> ПС. Не знаю, когда угловое на М.Арнаутской строилось - сталинка, конечно, но до или после ВОВ?


 Это 1950-е.

----------


## Грачиков

Я почти уверен что это всё таки ул. Белинского уг. Малой Арнаутской,к сожалению у меня что то не получается вставить сравнительный снимок.но я временно выставил его у себя http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/grachov45/

----------


## doc-men



----------


## SaMoVar

> Я почти уверен что это всё таки ул. Белинского уг. Малой Арнаутской,к сожалению у меня что то не получается вставить сравнительный снимок.но я временно выставил его у себя http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/grachov45/


 Оно

----------


## Melomanka

На первый взгляд, похоже.  Но не оно.
Столбы стоят в большом удалении от забора, а должны недалеко от него.
Да и еще несколько расхождений...

----------


## Antique

> На первый взгляд, похоже.  Но не оно.
> Столбы стоят в большом удалении от забора, а должны недалеко от него.
> Да и еще несколько расхождений...


 У правого края изображения изображён столб, который располагается возле забора.

1940-е. Luftwaffe

----------


## Melomanka

Допустим...  А что с левой частью здания детского сада?  Вы считаете, что забор упирается прямо в него?

----------


## Antique

> Допустим...  А что с левой частью здания детского сада?  Вы считаете, что забор упирается прямо в него?


 Сложно понять. На верхнем снимке угол обзора очень небольшой. Стена детского сада при таком угле может превратиться в вертикальную линию, например следующее здание начального училища имеет 9 оконных осей, а на фото выглядит совсем не широким. А ширины электрический столба достаточно, чтобы при данном ракурсе заслонить весь торец.

По-этому я не могу уверенно сказать выходит ли крыло здания на улицу или нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Сложно понять. На верхнем снимке угол обзора очень небольшой. Стена детского сада при таком угле может превратиться в вертикальную линию, например следующее здание начального училища имеет 9 оконных осей, а на фото выглядит совсем не широким. А ширины электрический столба достаточно, чтобы при данном ракурсе заслонить весь торец.
> По-этому я не могу уверенно сказать выходит ли крыло здания на улицу или нет.


 На полном снимке в Архиве обзор значительно шире.

----------


## Antique

> На полном снимке в Архиве обзор значительно шире.


 Это площадь изображения меняется, но с изображением данного участка ничего не происходит, угол не меняется.

----------


## людичка

http://news.mail.ru/inworld/ukraina/global/112/society/15343716/

----------


## Moro

Киев и Одесса признаны лучшими населенными пунктами по благоустройству и поддержке общественного порядка среди городов I категории с населением более 500 тыс. человек. Соответствующие результаты ежегодного всеукраинского конкурса опубликовала в четверг, 24 октября, пресс-служба Кабинета министров.

Да, но к сожалению у нас не хватает элементарных мусорных урн на улицах и город по сравнению с другими городами (по крайней мере в тех, в которых я был) замусорен. Хотелось бы, что бы все мы и приезжие поддерживали в нем чистоту.

----------


## Гидрант

> Это площадь изображения меняется, но с изображением данного участка ничего не происходит, угол не меняется.


 Насколько я понимаю, на снимке из архива (более крупном, поэтому дальше о нем)  трехэтажное здание - это угловая аптека на М.Арнаутской (т.е. ЭТО я точно знаю). 

А на сличаемых фотографиях *мы видим здание Дома Ребенка (Детского дома) с двух разных сторон:* на архиве - то, что выходит на Арнаутскую, а на атрибутируемом - фронтальный вид с Белинской. Причем вот этот столб на тротуаре - это не тот, который поближе на архивном снимке, а в отдалении, примерно посредине между "грибком" на углу М.Арнаутской и трансформаторной будкой на углу Б.Арнаутской. 
И съемка велась с точки напротив него, т.е. примерно с середины квартала. При таком ракурсе столбы *между* трамвайных путей в кадр могли и не попасть.

И ещё.. был таки сла-а-бенький уклон в сторону парка Шевченко, ликвидированный при асфальтировке. А на велосипеде "Школьник" ощущался  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Насколько я понимаю, на снимке из архива (более крупном, поэтому дальше о нем)  трехэтажное здание - это угловая аптека на М.Арнаутской (т.е. ЭТО я точно знаю). 
> 
> А на сличаемых фотографиях *мы видим здание Дома Ребенка (Детского дома) с двух разных сторон:* на архиве - то, что выходит на Арнаутскую, а на атрибутируемом - фронтальный вид с Белинской. Причем вот этот столб на тротуаре - это не тот, который поближе на архивном снимке, а в отдалении, примерно посредине между "грибком" на углу М.Арнаутской и трансформаторной будкой на углу Б.Арнаутской. 
> И съемка велась с точки напротив него, т.е. примерно с середины квартала. При таком ракурсе столбы *между* трамвайных путей в кадр могли и не попасть.


 Я именно это и *предполагаю*, слово в слово, и столб я этот упоминал. Но всё же слишком мало информации на этом снимке. Нужны более близкие снимки или хотя бы данные из архива на 40-й год.

----------


## malyutka_e

Сообщение в газете "Вечерняя Одесса" за 21 октября 2013 г.

"Госпремия за реставрацию оперного"
Президент Украины Виктор Янукович 18 октября подписал Указ о присуждении Государственных премий в области архитектуры 2013 года. Согласно указу, Госпремия, в том числе, присуждена архитекторам В. К. Хромченкову (посмертно), Н. А. Штербуль, инженерам-строителям Э. Н. Быкову, И. С. Волощуку, В. С. Пащаку, В. Ю. Тымковичу - за реконструкцию и реставрацию Одесского национального академического театра оперы и балета.

Как сказано в указе, в 2013 году РАЗМЕР ГОСПРЕМИЙ УКРАИНЫ В ОБЛАСТИ АРХИТЕКТУРЫ УСТАНОВЛЕН В РАЗМЕРЕ СТО ТЫСЯЧ ГРИВЕН КАЖДАЯ.
http://www.vo.od.ua/news/5023.php

----------


## Antique

Говорят дома на Пантелеймоновской и Куйбышева обнесли парканом. Якобы для красоты.

----------


## феерический

Подтверждаю. Это произошло еще вчера днем.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Говорят дома на Пантелеймоновской и Куйбышева обнесли парканом. Якобы для красоты.


 Да, старые дома в климовском квартале уже история.... http://dumskaya.net/news/klimovskij-kvartal-obnosyat-zaborom-foto-030299/

----------


## Antique

> Да, старые дома в климовском квартале уже история.... http://dumskaya.net/news/klimovskij-kvartal-obnosyat-zaborom-foto-030299/


 Этот дом был построен автором пассажа Менделевича Л.Л. Влодеком для Скульского в 1891 году. Данный архитектор в основном занимался возведением подобных недорогих домов.

----------


## Vitali P

Хумус повесил у себя в ЖЖ Прейскурант торгового дома «И. Собецкий и К». Одесса http://humus.livejournal.com/3485915.html

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересно, Zippo имеет отношение к этой зажигалке? Неужели украли патент?

----------


## OMF

> Интересно, Zippo имеет отношение к этой зажигалке? Неужели украли патент?


 У этой зажигалки один-единственный недостаток - так, как она нарисована, ее просто нельзя зажечь. Как видно на рисунке, кремень находится между крышкой и фитилем, т.е. палец либо будет гореть в огне, либо биться об крышку. Может быть искра высекается при открывании крышки, но тогда это, во-первых, не Зиппо, а во-вторых, такая конструкция неудобна и опасна.

----------


## Trs

К слову о прейскуранте Собецкого и его товарах.

Я тут недавно на Новом базаре видел в продаже керосиновые лампы. Новые! Совершенно новые и ни разу не использованные. И знаете, они стоили по сто гривен. На этом моменте меня задавила жаба.

----------


## heffalump1974

> К слову о прейскуранте Собецкого и его товарах.
> 
> Я тут недавно на Новом базаре видел в продаже керосиновые лампы. Новые! Совершенно новые и ни разу не использованные. И знаете, они стоили по сто гривен. На этом моменте меня задавила жаба.


 Если ходить на Новый, так амфибиозная асфиксия не редкость, а на 7км тот же кЕтай можно и вдвое-втрое найти, я вон свою "летучую мышь" чуть не за двадцатку брал, но ДО кризиса. Ну пусть 50 нынче, "но очень большие" (С).

----------


## ГеннадийАК

О тех, кто гнусной тенью своей Одессу поганит:
http://www.odessapost.com/lyudmila-vladimirova-o-neordinarnom-strit-art-obekte-v-gorode-odesse-prodolzhenie/

----------


## malyutka_e

Типовой проект советской спасательной станции. Самый сохранившийся вариант (12 ст. Б. Ф.).  Есть еще варианты, даже с центральной каменной частью, а есть обрубки без левого или правого плеча.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это обозначение одного квартала, хотя стрелка все равно указывает на направление роста нумерации.

----------


## malyutka_e

На сайте http://dumskaya.net/ идет дискуссия на о том, какими деревьями засаживать Французский бульвар вместо спиленных.  Неоднократно приводил цитату из книги инженера Зуева на эту тему. Но толку от этого - никакого. А что скажут уважаемые форумчане? Итак, цитата:

*«Инженер В. Зуев своим письмом от 26 января от имени Комиссии обратился в Одесский Отдел Общества Садоводства, прося указать породы деревьев и способ посадки их, имея в виду: 1) что желательно иметь деревья из городских питомников, что во первых, значительно удешевит это дело и во вторых, получим деревья наших условий и нашего климата; 2) что в будущем аллею Мало-фонтанской дороги предполагается продолжить до 3 гимназии, а т. к. Александровский парк, рано или поздно, неминуемо должен будет расшириться и быть доведенным до 3 гимназии, то тогда получится прекрасный променад от морского бульвара в парке до берега моря у дачи Дунина.
На этот запрос Одесский Отдел ИМПЕРАТОРСКОГО Российского Общества Садоводства своим письмом от 1 февраля 1902 г. за №55 ответил:
В Комиссию по улучшению Мало-фонтанской дороги.
В ответ на отношение Ваше, от 26-го января с. г. за № 40, Правление Одесского Отдела ИМПЕРАТОРСКОГО Российского Общества Садоводства имеет честь сообщить следующие заключение, к которым оно пришло в заседании своем от 30 сего января: 
1. Лучшей породой для обсадки аллей Мало-фонтанской дороги признан обыкновенный дуб (Quercus pedunculata).
Названная порода может быть заменена, по мнению Правление, кленом обыкновенным (Асеr рlаtа nordes), но для указанной цели дуб более пригоден.
2. Относительно способа посадки, Правление высказывается за шахматный порядок при расстоянии 4-х саженей одного дерева от другого в каждом из рядов аллеи.
3. Желательно, чтобы при исполнении посадки, под деревьями были оставлены оросительные чашки не менее 2-х аршин в диаметре.
Это последнее условие Правление находит весьма необходимым, хотя оно и может отразиться на изменении профиля предполагаемой дороги.
Председатель Отдела. Действительньный Статский Советник Сомов. За секретаря Семенюта."*

----------


## sashiki

> Бываю у Вас весьма редко. Не смог вставить сюда, хотя до этого по поводу "вставить" всегда получалось.


 Это, по видимому, зажигалка периода войны, из немецкого патрона и велосипедного ниппеля...

----------


## doc-men

Дискуссия дискуссией, а я видел, что в районе "Магнолии" и "Белой Акации" высаживают клены. 
До этого слыхивал где-то, что собираются высаживать ясень, мне идея не понравилась.  
Дуб, это конечно хорошо, но как-то нереально в наших условиях его вырастить.

----------


## Antique

> Дискуссия дискуссией, а я видел, что в районе "Магнолии" и "Белой Акации" высаживают клены. 
> До этого слыхивал где-то, что собираются высаживать ясень, мне идея не понравилась.  
> Дуб, это конечно хорошо, но как-то нереально в наших условиях его вырастить.


 100 лет назад могли больше, чем сейчас.




> Это обозначение одного квартала, хотя стрелка все равно указывает на направление роста нумерации.


 Я как-то приводил описание назначения стрелки. Она указывает не на направление нумерации, а  на... (тут не помню). Возможно на направление к центру квартала или центру улицы.

----------


## Milkaway

> Я именно это и *предполагаю*, слово в слово, и столб я этот упоминал. Но всё же слишком мало информации на этом снимке. Нужны более близкие снимки или хотя бы данные из архива на 40-й год.


 
... в 1939 по адресу Белинского,14 находился детский сад №75, (но современная нумерация - с довоенной не совпадает) ... а вот в справочнике на 1947 - его уже нет, хотя в перечне дошкольных учреждений, номера идут по порядку, но с пропусками - например, есть 72,73,74,78,81 ит.д ... никаких других детских учреждений на Белинского больше не было ...
... интересный моментв 1939 г. - на углу Белинского и Леккерта,1 была средняя русская школа №23, а на углу Леккерта,2 - средняя украинская школа № 100...

----------


## Antique

> ... в 1939 по адресу Белинского,14 находился детский сад №75, (но современная нумерация - с довоенной не совпадает) ...


 Я подозреваю, что это аналогичная дореволюционной нумерация (ну по логике вещей). Это когда уже всё разбомбили (если бомбили,, ведь мог и сгореть) то произошло её смещение. А так 14-й номер находился между Арнаутскими ровно посредине. Вероятно это и есть тот сад.





> ... интересный моментв 1939 г. - на углу Белинского и Леккерта,1 была средняя русская школа №23, а на углу Леккерта,2 - средняя украинская школа № 100...


 Леккерта, 2 - это сталинка, 1 - это бывшее начальное училище №34 "Больше-Арнаутское". 

И может в справочнике указано, что могло находится в здании на Большой Анаутской, 2а??? 2 и 2а - это два школьных здания разных типовых проектов, наверняка учебные заведения в них тоже были разные, а вот какие - непонятно. Допустим школа №100 - это белое здание, что же тогда было в жёлтом, с колоннами?

----------


## Milkaway

> Леккерта, 2 - это сталинка, 1 - это бывшее начальное училище №34 "Больше-Арнаутское". 
> 
> И может в справочнике указано, что могло находится в здании на Большой Анаутской, 2а??? 2 и 2а - это два школьных здания разных типовых проектов, наверняка учебные заведения в них тоже были разные, а вот какие - непонятно. Допустим школа №100 - это белое здание, что же тогда было в жёлтом, с колоннами?


 ... относительно 2а никакой инфы не было - возможно это современное деление, потому что в довоенных и после военных справочниках как-то не попадалось на глаза такого буквенного разделения ... возможно, здание 2а более позднего времени ...

----------


## Antique

> ... относительно 2а никакой инфы не было - возможно это современное деление, потому что в довоенных и после военных справочниках как-то не попадалось на глаза такого буквенного разделения ... возможно, здание 2а более позднего времени ...


 Заведение могло возникнуть и чуточку позже. На счёт 2а я ошибся, школы имеют номера 2б/2 и 2б, но не суть важно. Теоретически по адресу могла располагаться парт школа, начальная школа или школа морских юнг, как указано в истории школы УВК №90.

----------


## Киров

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msyIv4N1SHs Такие счастливые лица...пьют шампанское из трубочки,а я думал это стали делать в начале 70-х.Школа №122 Одесса,1966 г.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я как-то приводил описание назначения стрелки. Она указывает не на направление нумерации, а  на... (тут не помню). Возможно на направление к центру квартала или центру улицы.


 В этом случае стрелка показывает именно возрастание нумерации потому, что по цифрам этого понять нельзя.

----------


## Antique

> В этом случае стрелка показывает именно возрастание нумерации потому, что по цифрам этого понять нельзя.


 это не регламентировано.

----------


## Ladoga

Старая кинохроника вызывает даже небольшую ностальгию. Школьные годы, наверное, самое беззаботное и счастливое время. Тогда, правда, когда мы учились, этого еще не понимали.

----------


## Trs

> это не регламентировано.


 Там было «стрелка указывает в центр квартала».

----------


## Antique

> Там было «стрелка указывает в центр квартала».


 Вот. В этом случае скорее всего тоже.

----------


## doc-men



----------


## Киров

Два до военных письма одессита-красноармейца Дайч Григория Яковлевича из Тбилиси родителям в Одессу.OBD-memorial.ru

----------


## Ричар

> Вложение 7108285Вложение 7108356Два до военных письма одессита-красноармейца Дайч Григория Яковлевича из Тбилиси родителям в Одессу.OBD-memorial.ru


 Да каптёрщик работа ответственная.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Кто знает где располагался пионерский лагерь/дом отдыха одесского завода "Холодмаш"? В одной книге 1980-х годов посвященной Одессе была опубликована фотография нескольких беседок или спальных домиков с весьма оригинальным дизайном - бревенчатые стена и с заостренными вверх бревнами... Если есть фото, пожалуйста опубликуйте.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Есть ли фотографии дома по улице Ботанической, на том месте где сейчас стоит 35-я школа? На аэрофотоснимке Люфтваффе заметен дом, круговая подъездная дорожка перед ним и клумба. Позади дома располагался сад с довольно большими деревьями...
Я закончил 35-ю, помнится там за зданием школы было пару огромных деревьев в несколько обхватов - так вот это все что осталось от того сада. Остались также остатки переулка, который проходил от ул. Ботанической (пр-та Гагарина) до ул. Романа Кармена. Теперь этот переулок стал частью заезда во двор школы, а далее он перегорожен забором. Я точно не помню как назывались это переулки. На форуме говорили что и ул. Романа Кармена и переулок за 35-й школой имели номера и назывались либо Франзуские либо Ботанические, а на одной из карт они и вовсе не имеют названий...

----------


## Antique

> Есть ли фотографии дома по улице Ботанической, на том месте где сейчас стоит 35-я школа?


 Мне кажется уважаемый Jorjic что-то выкладывал, на фото по красной линии был одноэтажный дом. А сад немного видно на рисунке: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=184&pid=3971#top_display_media

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Где находилось это чудо? И почему арку не сохранили? Мукачевский переулок? Нет, подождите, там говорится, что здание в правом углу - Отрадная, 17. Так где точно располагались ворота?

http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=8565&fullsize=1

----------


## Antique

> Где находилось это чудо? И почему арку не сохранили? Мукачевский переулок? Нет, подождите, там говорится, что здание в правом углу - Отрадная, 17. Так где точно располагались ворота?
> 
> http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=8565&fullsize=1


 Перекрывали Ясную со стороны Белинского. На фотографии ракурс в сторону Ясной, левый дом живее всех живых.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Мне кажется уважаемый Jorjic что-то выкладывал, на фото по красной линии был одноэтажный дом. А сад немного видно на рисунке: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=184&pid=3971#top_display_media


 Ув. Antique,
Я не этот дом имел ввиду - на фото видно пивзавод и дом по Ботанической (пр-ту. Гагарина), 7. Он и сейчас существует, хотя и перестроен. Хотелось бы узнать о доме, который располагался на месте школы, в саду, немного вдали от "красной линии". Его видно на снимке Люфтваффе, перед домом клумба и кольцо дорожки. Нынешний адрес, пр-т Гагарина, 3. Естественно, дома больше нет, так как там сейчас школа. Но вот остались остатки сада за школой.

----------


## Antique

> Я не этот дом имел ввиду - это Ботаническая, 7


 Но зато слева от него сад. А дом, он на другой фотографии, я не знаю, где она. Наверное после ухода Брассла публиковали.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Но зато слева от него сад. А дом, он на другой фотографии, я не знаю, где она. Наверное после ухода Брассла публиковали.


 Да, слева от него сад, в котором и располагается искомый мною дом. Интересно, кто может помочь отыскать фото? Ведь его здесь публиковали.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Перекрывали Ясную со стороны Белинского. На фотографии ракурс в сторону Ясной, левый дом живее всех живых.


 Подождите, как Ясную? Фото, сделано с Белинского, судя по трамвайной линии. Перекрывали Отрадную? Или тогда этот кусочек Отрадной принадлежал Ясной?

----------


## феерический

По вице-адмирала Жукова, почти на углу с Бунина, вчера только заметил новую стройку и следы сноса старого здания.

----------


## Antique

> Подождите, как Ясную? Фото сделано с Белинского, судя по трамвайной линии. Перекрывали Отрадную? Или тогда этот кусочек Отрадной принадлежал Ясной?


 Ах да, конечно же Отрадную.




> По вице-адмирала Жукова, почти на углу с Бунина, вчера только заметил новую стройку и следы сноса старого здания.


 Добрый день! Разобрали ещё в прошлом месяце. Будет многоэтажка - офисный центр. Пока всё не снесут на площади - не успокоятся

----------


## SaMoVar

> По вице-адмирала Жукова, почти на углу с Бунина, вчера только заметил новую стройку и следы сноса старого здания.


 Снесли двухэтажное нежилое здание. Планируется 5-этажный офисный центр. Пытаемся с этажностью бороться - соседний дом - памятник.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Подождите, как Ясную? Фото, сделано с Белинского, судя по трамвайной линии. Перекрывали Отрадную? Или тогда этот кусочек Отрадной принадлежал Ясной?


 Из серии "было красиво - стало ужасно":

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Из серии "было - стало":


 Я считаю что Вы ошибаетесь, арка находилась по Мукачевскому переулку.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> Есть ли фотографии дома по улице Ботанической, на том месте где сейчас стоит 35-я школа? На аэрофотоснимке Люфтваффе заметен дом, круговая подъездная дорожка перед ним и клумба. Позади дома располагался сад с довольно большими деревьями...
> Я закончил 35-ю, помнится там за зданием школы было пару огромных деревьев в несколько обхватов - так вот это все что осталось от того сада. Остались также остатки переулка, который проходил от ул. Ботанической (пр-та Гагарина) до ул. Романа Кармена. Теперь этот переулок стал частью заезда во двор школы, а далее он перегорожен забором. Я точно не помню как назывались это переулки. На форуме говорили что и ул. Романа Кармена и переулок за 35-й школой имели номера и назывались либо Франзуские либо Ботанические, а на одной из карт они и вовсе не имеют названий...


 Если я правильно Вас поняла, то эти переулки назывались Пролетарские - 1,2,3... Давно там не ходила, (за школой), но не помню переулка, ставшего "частью заезда во двор школы"(с) С Романа Кармена, или 1-го Пролетарского пер., выходили к школе через двор, примыкавший к забору пивзавода, напротив клуба санатория ИОВ. С другой стороны школьного двора, кажется,  тоже был проход - к дому на Пролетарском бульваре, где жили работники киностудии.

----------


## OMF

Подтверждаю - никакого переулка вплоть до 3-го Пролетарского не было. В школу ходили "через деда" в проходном дворе.

----------


## Гидрант

> Я считаю что Вы ошибаетесь, арка находилась по Мукачевскому переулку.


 Нет, нет. Ни по Мукачевскому, ни по Вагнеровскому, ни даже по переулку Глинки  :smileflag:  этой арки не стояло. Это Отрадная, когда-то я выкладывал фото той же арки, но с другим извозчиком - видимо, желающих фотографировать ее  сто лет назад было много. Кстати, в глубине снимка виден дом, в котором я прожил ... ой, даже страшно сказать сколько лет!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я считаю что Вы ошибаетесь, арка находилась по Мукачевскому переулку.


  Вы не правы. Дом слева от арки за забором стоит до сих пор и его можно потрогать (а арку - уже нет).

----------


## doc-men

> Да каптёрщик работа ответственная.


 После 1937 года, в голодной и бедной стране  - должность сверх ответственная. Прямой путь к расстрельной яме.

----------


## verda

Про дом Гоголя никто не вспомнит?
Мемориальный дом, к котором жил великий писатель, разрушается уже который год. Пару лет назад затенили фасад сеткой: якобы, под ней идут работы. Сейчас уже сетка истлела, она больше не закрывает дом. и снова видно его ужасающее состояние.
Столько говорят о доме Руссова - и никто даже не вспоминает о доме Гоголя. Неужели он принадлежит НАСТОЛЬКО важному лицу, что даже говорить о нем нельзя?

----------


## Antique

> Про дом Гоголя никто не вспомнит?
> Мемориальный дом, к котором жил великий писатель, разрушается уже который год. Пару лет назад затенили фасад сеткой: якобы, под ней идут работы. Сейчас уже сетка истлела, она больше не закрывает дом. и снова видно его ужасающее состояние.
> Столько говорят о доме Руссова - и никто даже не вспоминает о доме Гоголя. Неужели он принадлежит НАСТОЛЬКО важному лицу, что даже говорить о нем нельзя?


 Таких домов сотни по городу, и все они одинаково ценны. А не пишут, потому что мониторинга нет.

----------


## verda

Дом, в котором достоверно жил великий человек - мемориальная ценность. Такой дом - единственный.

----------


## Antique

> Дом, в котором достоверно жил великий человек - мемориальная ценность. Такой дом - единственный.


 Сколько жил в нём Гоголь, пару лет? Это совсем мало. Здание даже не имеет права называться домом Гоголя, это не его дом, а дом А.А. Трощинского.

----------


## doc-men

И кто такой Гоголь? Друг Климова? Или Маркова? Или Самого?  Так серость....

----------


## Antique

> И кто такой Гоголь? Друг Климова? Или Маркова? Или Самого?  Так серость....


 не смешно и контраста не добавляет.

Под боком раскрошили знаковый для Одессы завод Гена - ноль реакции, всем всё равно, а многие не знают, кто такой тот Ген был. Кафе Дитмана уничтожили - снова всем всё равно, а какое кафе было.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Подтверждаю - никакого переулка вплоть до 3-го Пролетарского не было. В школу ходили "через деда" в проходном дворе.


 OMF, вы видели какой временной период я упоминаю? 1941 год. 35-й школы еще не было. А переулок слева от школы существовал и проходил до нынешней улицы Р. Кармена. Ознакомьтесь с аэрофотоснимком 1941 года.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Если я правильно Вас поняла, то эти переулки назывались Пролетарские - 1,2,3... Давно там не ходила, (за школой), но не помню переулка, ставшего "частью заезда во двор школы"(с) С Романа Кармена, или 1-го Пролетарского пер., выходили к школе через двор, примыкавший к забору пивзавода, напротив клуба санатория ИОВ. С другой стороны школьного двора, кажется,  тоже был проход - к дому на Пролетарском бульваре, где жили работники киностудии.


 Вот фрагмент аэрофотоснимка 1941 года. Переулок находился слева от места где будет построена 35-я школа. На месте школы на снимке дом и довольно таки приличных размеров сад. Вдоль переулка также заметен дом номер 14 по Французскому бульвару. Впоследствии, этот самый переулок был перегорожен построенной "хрущевкой" (дом номер 8 по ул. Романа Кармена).
Здесь четко виден и дом сотрудников Киностудии. На фото видно как переулок проходит по одной из сторон участка, где будет построена 35-я школа. Затем видно, как он соединяется с ул. Романа Кармена. Я иммел ввиду, что есть только остатки переулка - например, старый забор возле дома номер 14 по Французскому, вдоль которого шел переулок.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> не смешно и контраста не добавляет.
> 
> Под боком раскрошили знаковый для Одессы завод Гена - ноль реакции, всем всё равно, а многие не знают, кто такой тот Ген был. Кафе Дитмана уничтожили - снова всем всё равно, а какое кафе было.


 Так Одессе еще повезло, есть города старше Одессы от старого центра которых вообще ничего не осталось. А зачистки территории и замена старых зданий на новые происходят чуть ли не каждые 20 лет. Вот посмотрите, это место не узнать вовсе.

Где находилось кафе Дитмана? Mне не все равно.

http://thelongnwindingroad.wordpress...amship-company

----------


## Jorjic

> ...Где находилось кафе Дитмана? Mне не все равно.


 Кафе Дитмана находилось в этом доме.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Нет, нет. Ни по Мукачевскому, ни по Вагнеровскому, ни даже по переулку Глинки  этой арки не стояло. Это Отрадная, когда-то я выкладывал фото той же арки, но с другим извозчиком - видимо, желающих фотографировать ее  сто лет назад было много. Кстати, в глубине снимка виден дом, в котором я прожил ... ой, даже страшно сказать сколько лет!


 Кстати, в глубине какого снимка виден Ваш дом, левого или правого ?

----------


## Panty

Не знаю что из этого получится, но есть вот такая новость, которую собираются претворять в жизнь:


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Проект о внесении изменений в Правила благоустройства*
*«4) Розміщення на фасадах будинків, розташованих на територіях Центрального історичного ареалу та історичного ареалу «Французький бульвар» елементів зовнішнього благоустрою, обладнання архітектурно-художнього освітлювання та освітлювальної арматури, сонцезахисних конструкцій, шатрів, «маркізів» та інших навісних конструкцій і елементів забороняється без Проекту розміщення елементів зовнішнього благоустрою, погодженого управлінням архітектури та містобудування Одеської міської ради та управлінням з питань охорони об’єктів культурної спадщини Одеської міської ради – як спеціально уповноваженим органом охорони культурної спадщини місцевої виконавчої влади, якщо об’єкти розташовані на територіях Центрального історичного ареалу та історичного ареалу «Французький бульвар»;*
*Облаштування, перебудова (розширення, зміна параметрів і таке інше) скління балконів, лоджій, еркерів, зміна геометричної форми віконних прорізів на фасадах будинків, розташованих на територіях Центрального історичного ареалу та історичного ареалу «Французький бульвар» забороняється без Проекту розміщення елементів зовнішнього благоустрою, погодженого управлінням архітектури та містобудування Одеської міської ради та управлінням з питань охорони об’єктів культурної спадщини Одеської міської ради – як спеціально уповноваженим органом охорони культурної спадщини місцевої виконавчої влади;*
*Забороняється розміщення повітряних комунікаційних мереж (а саме кабельної продукції), будь-яких кондиціонерів, іншого вентиляційного обладнання (вентиляційних коробів), супутникових антен та ін. на фасадах будинків, розташованих на територіях Центрального історичного ареалу та історичного ареалу «Французький бульвар».* 
*Існуючі повітряні комунікаційні мережі (кабельна продукція), кондиціонери, інше вентиляційне обладнання (вентиляційні короби), супутникові антени та ін. на фасадах будинків, розташованих на територіях Центрального історичного ареалу та історичного ареалу «Французький бульвар», повинні бути демонтовані власниками зазначеного обладнання;»*

Весь текст проекта можно прочитать здесь:
http://www.odessa.ua/images/File/DODATKI2013/PROEKTgorsovet/Blagoustr.doc

Взято отсюда.

----------


## malyutka_e

Плохая новость по дому Кройчика: http://dumskaya.net/news/starinnyj-dom-na-bolshoj-arnautskoj-mog-razrushi-030440/

----------


## Trs

Текущее состояние одного из корпусов СРЗ «Украина»: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/37475.html

----------


## SaMoVar

Пропустил всё самое интересное. Что ждёт наш город дальше? 
Ждём генплан. Может процесс ускорится.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вопрос к очевидцам. Как прошла презентация новой книги  А. Дроздовского об одесской фотографии?

----------


## Скрытик

Не знаю, но я ее получил в подарок еще в среду, с подписью автора  :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

Сегодня в 15 часов в золотом зале Литературного музея, состоялась презентация книги А.А.Дроздовского "Старая Одесса. Фотографы и фотографии". несколько фото с презентации

----------


## Kamin

Были подарены книги музеям и библиотекам Одессы. Стоила книга на презентации 1 200 грн. (Зал был весь заполнен)

----------


## Kamin

В эту книгу А.А. Дроздовский включил не только фото из своей коллекции, а из коллекций других собирателей одесских фото.  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> В эту книгу А.А. Дроздовский включил не только фото из своей коллекции, а из коллекций других собирателей одесских фото.


 интересная информация,после всего,не в обиду Дроздовскому будет сказано,но я думал что учитывая такой ажиотаж книги,и еще такую интересную цену,не здравую,как по мне в наше время,я думал что в книге только фото из его коллекции...да она интересная,но многие фото уже известны,разве что в цвете,но опять же некоторые фото смотрятся в ч-б лучше.

----------


## SaMoVar

Завидую...

----------


## kravshik

Единомышленники,В каком состоянии сейчас башня Карантина??!  там где был музей Ципоркиса.

запущена,медленно умирает....кто в курсе...???

предложение еще в силе ,восстановить там мини экспозицию "Старая Одесса"  ,давайте подумаем

----------


## Kamin

Состояние всей стены (особенно решеток) плачевное. Башня стоит открытая и загаженная!

----------


## SaMoVar

Скоро начнут реконструкцию. Начнут с морга.

----------


## Скрытик

Подстанцию строят 24 часа в сутки  Уроды (((

----------


## kravshik

> Подстанцию строят 24 часа в сутки  Уроды (((


 Уроды,только непонятно зачем так торопятся,если уже начали строить,значит уже все разрешили...а если захотят снести,то итак снесут....а если так торопятся тут еще одна мысль есть,что строят таки не совсем официально...

----------


## malyutka_e

Ну вот. Гора родила мышь. Сколько было разговоров о воссоздании Мещанской церкви, а все кончилось строительством маленькой часовни.

----------


## Black_Shef

> Ну вот. Гора родила мышь. Сколько было разговоров о воссоздании Мещанской церкви, а все кончилось строительством маленькой часовни.


 Почему, что строительство закончилось, забор начали сносить ? или что ?
Если же исходить из схемы, то как раз всё верно, построили самую маленькую крайнюю слева часть церкви.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Почему, что строительство закончилось, забор начали сносить ? или что ?
> Если же исходить из схемы, то как раз всё верно, построили самую маленькую крайнюю слева часть церкви.


 Построили пока только часовню, в которой будут совершаться моления общины пока храм будет сооружаться. Пусть никто не волнуется - всё идёт по плану.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Скоро начнут реконструкцию. Начнут с морга.


 Откуда инфа? Достоверно?

----------


## kravshik

> Скоро начнут реконструкцию. Начнут с морга.


 я тоже хотел спросить,насколько это не шутка????? или это просто так????

----------


## malyutka_e

> Построили пока только часовню, в которой будут совершаться моления общины пока храм будет сооружаться. Пусть никто не волнуется - всё идёт по плану.


  По информации людей, близких к этой теме, этой часовней все и ограничится - нет средств на строительство.

----------


## Trs

Фотография из нашего семейного архива (вероятно, начало 1960-х): газон «Слава КПСС» на склоне под колоннадой.
http://cs409925.vk.me/v409925666/6883/ml2BXQf9Pds.jpg

----------


## SaMoVar

> я тоже хотел спросить,насколько это не шутка????? или это просто так????


 Насколько мне известно, это не шутка, а реальные планы. Не знаю как поменялась ситуация в связи с уходом в кусты одного человека. Надеюсь, что продолжат.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> По информации людей, близких к этой теме, этой часовней все и ограничится - нет средств на строительство.


 Вы только так сильно не беспокойтесь, не волнуйтесь и успокойтесь - во всех случаях средства на строительство храма появляются ВО ВРЕМЯ его строительства. А таковое, считайте, уже началось - с часовни, которая появилась не "сама собой"... И обсуждать здесь нечего.

----------


## Jorjic

> ...И обсуждать здесь нечего.


 Расслабьтесь и получите удовольствие. А обсуждать (а еще, не дай бог, думать) - вообще порочное занятие.

----------


## malyutka_e

Как-то был разговор о следах войны на стенах города. Вот еще одна стена. Ваше мнение, это следы от пуль или эрозия камня?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

В парке Шевченко снесли все старые столбы на центральной аллее, на которых было множество "заплаток" приварено в местах попадания осколков.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Скоро начнут реконструкцию. Начнут с морга.


  В карантинной башне прошла очень значительная трещина через дверной проём; нужно срочно спасать. а вторая башня-морг является единственной видимой частью "взятого под охрану государства" карантинного кладбища, а потому её спасение должно также "иметь место".

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Расслабьтесь и получите удовольствие. А обсуждать (а еще, не дай бог, думать) - вообще порочное занятие.


 Думать нужно всегда, а вот ВЫДУМЫВАТЬ не всегда полезно.

----------


## SaMoVar

> В карантинной башне прошла очень значительная трещина через дверной проём; нужно срочно спасать. а вторая башня-морг является единственной видимой частью "взятого под охрану государства" карантинного кладбища, а потому её спасение должно также "иметь место".


 Не в моих силах подгонять нашу бюрократическую машину. Удалось направить её в нужное русло - уже, считаю, хорошо.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Почему, что строительство закончилось, забор начали сносить ? или что ?
> Если же исходить из схемы, то как раз всё верно, построили самую маленькую крайнюю слева часть церкви.


 родила царица в ночь не то сына не то дочь.
нынешнее сооружение построено примитивнее чем на картинке, в иной архитектуре и из недолговечных материалов.
Неясно зачем было у прохожих забирать тротуар для сооружения этого сарайчика

----------


## Коннект 002

> По информации людей, близких к этой теме, этой часовней все и ограничится - нет средств на строительство.


 оно и без близких людей понятно. Были бы средства, сразу бы и строили то что задумано. 
Поповствующие, прежде чем городить заборы и выталкивать прохожих с тротуара на дорогу, вначале посчитали деньги, а потом уже решали, нужен ли там такой забор именно в это время?Но похоже на пешеходов, на отдыхающих в испорченном ими сквере им начхать.
Для сарая достаточно территории в десятки раз меньше отгороженной забором.
 Я уже догадываюсь, что будут мусолить эту стройку не одно десятилетие, а люди будут ходить либо по грязи по лункам деревьев, либо по оживлённой дороге.В дождь их будут брызгать грязью мчащиеся авто.
Та Мещанская церковь в данное время там не нужна. Есть церкви в 100 м, кому сильно надо, туда сходит.Сейчас остро стоит проблема отсутствия чистого воздуха, нехватки деревьев и скверов. Вот её и стоило решать -не строить там ничего, оставить сквер в покое либо улучшить его.
Религиозных сооружений в том месте предостаточно

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Не в моих силах подгонять нашу бюрократическую машину. Удалось направить её в нужное русло - уже, считаю, хорошо.


 Эта "удача" вовсе не просто удача, а результат определённого и, ОХ!, нелёгкого труда. За что Вам и СПАСИБО!!!
Кстати, очень близко к сердцу состояние карантиной башни и стены воспринимает В.И.Глушаков. Он с коллегами организовывал там "субботник" - выгребли было мусор, вырубили чумаки из под стен и т.д. Так что в нём, его коллоктиве и его сторонниках можно найти надёжных помощников. Лично мне когда-то довелось у этой стены получить автограф ныне покойного сына К.Паустовского на книге его отца "Время бльших ожиданий", которая теперь в фондах музея Паустовского...

----------


## mlch

> Как-то был разговор о следах войны на стенах города. Вот еще одна стена. Ваше мнение, это следы от пуль или эрозия камня?


 Как мне кажется, слишком четкие кромки для просто эрозии. Очень похоже на пулевые отверстия.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Эта "удача" вовсе не просто удача, а результат определённого и, ОХ!, нелёгкого труда. За что Вам и СПАСИБО!!!
> Кстати, очень близко к сердцу состояние карантиной башни и стены воспринимает В.И.Глушаков. Он с коллегами организовывал там "субботник" - выгребли было мусор, вырубили чумаки из под стен и т.д. Так что в нём, его коллоктиве и его сторонниках можно найти надёжных помощников. Лично мне когда-то довелось у этой стены получить автограф ныне покойного сына К.Паустовского на книге его отца "Время бльших ожиданий", которая теперь в фондах музея Паустовского...


 Виктор Иванович уже давно наработал на Почётного Гражданина Одессы.

----------


## феерический

> Как мне кажется, слишком четкие кромки для просто эрозии. Очень похоже на пулевые отверстия.


 Похоже, согласен. А снизу еще видно как расковыряли камень, пытаясь достать пули. Там где повыше  -нет. Там можно еще что-то найти.

----------


## Trs

Сверху повреждения могут быть также вызваны креплением вывесок и тому подобного.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Сверху повреждения могут быть также вызваны креплением вывесок и тому подобного.


  Крепление вывесок обычно вписывается в какую-то геометрию. А здесь её не видно.

----------


## Trs

Вывесок могло быть много в разные годы, да и я не говорю, что посторонних следов здесь нет.

----------


## brassl

Где у нас такое было?


Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Arkhistratig

Это не район санатория Чекалова сейчас??? Что-то здание мне это напоминает.

----------


## Antique

> Где у нас такое было?Всем хорошего дня!


 Malyutka_E или BigBig как-то спрашивал. Ответа не было. Я предполагаю, что в Одесском уезде, а здание уже не существует. Хотя вилла могла быть и в предместьях - столько всего уничтожено.

----------


## brassl

Спасибо!

----------


## Скрытик

Очень мне это здание напоминает (разрушающееся )
Сабанеев.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Очень мне это здание напоминает (разрушающееся )
> Сабанеев.


  Совершенно не тот фасад. Да и заросли вокруг... Думаю, это здание останется неопознанным.

----------


## doc-men

Вот ещё изображение этой Виллы

----------


## Trs

Речь о том, что здание напоминает дом, построенный Кабиольским.

----------


## Antique

Мне оба напоминают итальянские Палаццо.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Очень мне это здание напоминает (разрушающееся )
> Сабанеев.


  Если отзеркалить, то видно кусочек моста. Первые 2 этажа ну очень похожи. Не забываем, что здание могло перестраиваться.
Другя точка

----------


## Скрытик

Более того. Мне кажется на картинках это вообще проект дома! Посмотрите на последнее фото - крыши очень сильно различаются!
Учитывая, что слева видно обыв (балку), то можно предположить, что это таки это здание.

----------


## Antique

> Если отзеркалить, то видно кусочек моста. Первые 2 этажа ну очень похожи.


 Только второй, да и то композицией, которая, к слову, не оригинальна. первый - не похож совершенно, второй - больше непохож, чем похож, третий - отсутствует.




> то можно предположить, что это таки это здание.


 Ну что вы, на рисунке небольшой почти квадратный в плане особняк с мезонином. Единственное сходство - во втором этаже, который явно перерисовывали с какого-то старого здания в обоих случаях.




> Учитывая, что слева видно обыв (балку), то можно предположить, что это таки это здание.


 Слева не обрыв, а склон и главные ворота, за которыми очевидно находится дорога.

----------


## Скрытик

Тем не менее, на первом рисунке внизу нанесена размерная сетка, что говорит в пользу того, что это проект, а не зарисовка с готового здания.

----------


## Viktoz

> Посмотрите на последнее фото - крыши очень сильно различаются!


 Мне кажется что  на этих фото -  одно и то-же здание, только вид меняется (спереди и сбоку)  - и таки да, это проект, а не зарисовка.
Что касается фасада, то на второй фотке он кардинально отличается от дома на Сабаневом мосту.

----------


## Скрытик

Да уж...
http://dumskaya.net/news/dogdalis-posle-okonchaniya-stroitelstva-parkinga-030560/

----------


## kravshik

кстати насчет моста...

Вот как мы теряем нашу Одессу и в частности как раз Сабанеев мост!!....

все равно цепляют его,из свода скоро начнуть падать камни....!!! мелочь сыпется уже...!!

----------


## kravshik

Друзья ,помогите пожалуйста,у кого есть поближе в запасниках карта начала Одессы,скажем так, еще скорее Хаджибея....та карта где показаны пара деревьев,пара колодцев,в частности груша отдельно стоящяя примерно в районе Тираспольской площади.,заранее спасибо.....потерял свою,никак не могу найти....

----------


## mlch

> Друзья ,помогите пожалуйста,у кого есть поближе в запасниках карта начала Одессы,скажем так, еще скорее Хаджибея....та карта где показаны пара деревьев,пара колодцев,в частности груша отдельно стоящяя примерно в районе Тираспольской площади.,заранее спасибо.....потерял свою,никак не могу найти....


 Об этом речь?

----------


## kravshik

[QUOTE=mlch;43102361]Об этом речь?

Большое спасибо ...да это она,Уважил!

----------


## [email protected]

есть ещё такая схема с изображением двух больших груш  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> есть ещё такая схема с изображением двух больших груш


 Ну, это уже современное переложение.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Это из книги "Одесса. ХІХ век. Автора забыл.

----------


## Trs

Друзья. У меня два вопроса, в которых самостоятельно разобраться не получилось.

1. Адресом проживания в 1927 году одного чиновника указан «I Дом Советов». Что это и где оно было?
2. Где-то месяц назад я установил, что конструктивистское здание на Шота Руставели — это бывшая фабрика-кухня. А были ли ещё фабрики-кухни в Одессе?

----------


## филюк Олег

Замечательная книга одессита-археолога А.Добролюбского "Одессея одного археолога", где много интересного о старой Одессе, ее людях, археологических экспедициях.Вышла в этом году. Кого заинтересовало, пишите.Вышлю аннотацию и фото на почту.

----------


## Helena37

> Замечательная книга одессита-археолога А.Добролюбского "Одессея одного археолога", где много интересного о старой Одессе, ее людях, археологических экспедициях.Вышла в этом году. Кого заинтересовало, пишите.Вышлю аннотацию и фото на почту.


 В интернете есть и то, и другое

http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/10670.php

http://crimeanbook.com/odesseia-odnogo-arkheologa.html

----------


## Milkaway

> 2. Где-то месяц назад я установил, что конструктивистское здание на Шота Руставели — это бывшая фабрика-кухня. А были ли ещё фабрики-кухни в Одессе?


 ...фабрики-кухни были распространены в 30-е годы в Одессе - это название не зависело от ,,масштаба,, производства, а было скорее частью индустриализации ... практически в каждом новом жилом комплексе фабрики или завода на перврм этаже или в подвале были  кухни (именно кухни-фабрики - а не столовые), и прачечные, и бани, и детсады ... в газетах 30-х годов мне часто встречались заметки о вселении жильцов различных учреждений в такие дома, где было предусмотрено всё ...что интересно, в некоторых жилых комплексах кухни и ванные имели чисто символический метраж в квартирах (даже меньший чем в хрущовках) - жильцы должны были питаться, мыться, стираться ,,централизованно,, ... из заметок помню, что такие кухни-фабрики были в большом доме НКВД на Маразлиевской - Троицкой, в Домах специалистов на Французском бульваре ....

----------


## Trs

То есть, в виде отдельного здания они, как правило, представлены не были?

----------


## Milkaway

> То есть, в виде отдельного здания они, как правило, представлены не были?


 ... как правило, они были частью какого-то комплекса ... здание на Шота Руставели фактически находится в промзоне бывшей Январки, поэтому подозреваю, что там могла быть не только кухня-фабрика, а еще какие-то службы, комплексно обслуживающие работающих на заводе.

----------


## Trs

Тогда от Январки её отделяло две улицы. Ведь ещё была Косовская / 1905 года и Смирнова / Руставели была застроена по обе стороны. Но я уверен, что относилась она действительно к Январке. 

Очень жаль, что это здание, вероятно, в скором времени прекратит своё существование.

----------


## malyutka_e

Космическая карта (кажется, лучше, чем в Гугл-Земле): http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=46....I9MjcwJnN0eT1i, правда, старовата.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Космическая карта (кажется, лучше, чем в Гугл-Земле): http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=46....I9MjcwJnN0eT1i, правда, старовата.


 Все карты в одном флаконе с гораздо более шустрым движком, чем Гуглозём

SAS.Планета

----------


## Коннект 002

> ...фабрики-кухни были распространены в 30-е годы в Одессе - это название не зависело от ,,масштаба,, производства, а было скорее частью индустриализации ... практически в каждом новом жилом комплексе фабрики или завода на перврм этаже или в подвале были  кухни (именно кухни-фабрики - а не столовые), и прачечные, и бани, и детсады ... в газетах 30-х годов мне часто встречались заметки о вселении жильцов различных учреждений в такие дома, где было предусмотрено всё ...что интересно, в некоторых жилых комплексах кухни и ванные имели чисто символический метраж в квартирах (даже меньший чем в хрущовках) - жильцы должны были питаться, мыться, стираться ,,централизованно,, ... из заметок помню, что такие кухни-фабрики были в большом доме НКВД на Маразлиевской - Троицкой, в Домах специалистов на Французском бульваре ....


  знаю, что в довоенной сталинке на Разумовской были прачечные на мансардах.Поэтому в тех помещениях жб перекрытия

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> ... в Домах специалистов на Французском бульваре ....


 А можно подробнее про дома специалистов? Дома 12/1, 12/2 и 12 по Франзузскому бульвару называли "слоеный пирог". Квартиры там давали военным.

Я слышал что мой родной дом 6А по пр-ту Гагарина, равно как и прилегающие к нему 1/6, 1/5 и 1/3 по Семинарской строили для рабочих отличников производства. Здесь на форуме упоминалось. Так ли это?

И какие художники вселились в дом номер 4 по пр-ту Гагарина (Дом Художников)? Ведь названия дают не просто так? Я был в одной из квартир дома номер 4. Построено на совесть. Вот бы найти семью с которой дружили мои родители.

Давайте обсудим этот район. Что? Где? И когда?

----------


## Milkaway

> А можно подробнее про дома специалистов? .......


 ... из газеты ,,Чорноморська комуна,, от 4 октября 1934 года: ,,На Пролетарском бульваре вырос первый четырехэтажный комплекс нового дома специалистов на 50 квартир ... В доме есть общественная кухня ... квартиры ответственных работников телефонизированы ...,,

... из газеты ,,Знамя коммунизма,, от 25 апреля 1961 года: ,,В честь первого лётчика-космонавта Юрия Алексеевича Гагарина исполком Одесского горсовета рншил переименовать улицу Ботаническую в проспект Юрия Гагарина,, ...

----------


## Milkaway

> А можно подробнее про дома специалистов? Дома 12/1, 12/2 и 12 по Франзузскому бульвару называли "слоеный пирог". Квартиры там давали военным.
> 
> Я слышал что мой родной дом 6А по пр-ту Гагарина, равно как и прилегающие к нему 1/6, 1/5 и 1/3 по Семинарской строили для рабочих отличников производства. Здесь на форуме упоминалось. Так ли это?


 ...Дома специалистов строились для специалистов - производственников, профессуры  и передовиков производства  ...
... дома по Семинарской - военный городок ... там получали когда-то квартиру мои родственники ...

----------


## Trs

Порция свежеотсканированных фотографий.

Улица Шота Руставели в начале 1970-х. На фотографии — мой папа и его брат. 
http://cs312925.vk.me/v312925666/6222/aKmVe-11jQA.jpg

Сегодняшне купленная. Лето 1961, дом на углу Сабанеева моста
http://cs312925.vk.me/v312925666/622b/H7UNLVhlkt8.jpg

Новый трамвайный поезд и строящаяся хрущёвка на 7-й Фонтана.
http://transphoto.ru/photo/638316/
_______________________________________

Шуваловский приют вскоре после открытия. Фото Белоцерковского. Иллюстрированное приложение к газете «Одесский листок», 1903 год. Точной даты не помню, но если понадобится — вытащу подшивку и посмотрю (эти как раз я сканировал давно).

Главный фасад приюта: http://cs312925.vk.me/v312925666/6234/Wur-cv4pFXM.jpg
Церковь при приюте: http://cs312925.vk.me/v312925666/623d/pYs4o2JDuRo.jpg
Детская палата в приюте неимущих: http://cs312925.vk.me/v312925666/6246/d55hyOjPfnU.jpg
Группа призреваемых в приюте: http://cs312925.vk.me/v312925666/624f/59z1jJ9YJNs.jpg

----------


## Good++++

> Фотография из нашего семейного архива (вероятно, начало 1960-х): газон «Слава КПСС» на склоне под колоннадой.
> http://cs409925.vk.me/v409925666/6883/ml2BXQf9Pds.jpg


 а в подписи на этой фотографии написано: 1968 год:
http://content-7.foto.mail.ru/mail/serega1957/1968/s-582.jpg
весь альбом здесь: http://my.mail.ru/mail/serega1957/photo?album_id=1968

----------


## Milkaway

> Порция свежеотсканированных фотографий.
> Новый трамвайный поезд и строящаяся хрущёвка на 7-й Фонтана.
> http://transphoto.ru/photo/638316/


 ... очень интересны трамвыйные столбы - это переделанные рельсы??? ...

----------


## Trs

Нет, просто двутавровые балки. А укреплены внизу на бывшие рельсы, да.

----------


## Antique

> ... из газеты ,,Чорноморська комуна,, от 4 октября 1934 года: ,,На Пролетарском бульваре вырос первый четырехэтажный комплекс нового дома специалистов на 50 квартир ... В доме есть общественная кухня ... квартиры ответственных работников телефонизированы ...,,


 В комплексе имеются не жилые секции, в которых вероятно и располагалась кухня, и возможно что-нибудь ещё, например прачечная, баня.




> ...Дома специалистов строились для специалистов - производственников, профессуры  и передовиков производства  ...
> ... дома по Семинарской - военный городок ... там получали когда-то квартиру мои родственники ...


 И для разных отвественных работников, то есть руководящего состава (больших шишек). До такого рода зданий они были ой как охочи.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Новый трамвайный поезд и строящаяся хрущёвка на 7-й Фонтана.
> http://transphoto.ru/photo/638316/
> _______________________________________


 видно, что торец хрущёвки кирпичный до 2 этажа, выше ракушняк, потом кирпич, рукушняк. Обычно говорят о кирпичных хрущёвках. Правильнее их назвать кирпично-ракушняковые

----------


## Antique

> видно, что торец хрущёвки кирпичный до 2 этажа, выше ракушняк. Обычно говорят о кирпичных хрущёвках


 Хрущёвки разные бывают. Есть из пиленого известняка, шлакоблоков, панельные. Не имеет значения из чего строить, главное идея.

Кстати, не факт, что это известняк, а не шлакоблоки.

----------


## Milkaway

> Хрущёвки разные бывают. Есть из пиленого известняка, шлакоблоков, панельные. Не имеет значения из чего строить, главное идея.
> 
> Кстати, не факт, что это известняк, а не шлакоблоки.


 ... были еще и дома из камыша ... такое себе ноу-хау ...

... в газете ,,Знамя коммунизма,, от 12 апреля 1960 года есть интересная заметка: ,,Новое в строительстве.  Вторая ст. Б.Ф. Садовый переулок, 6. Это адрес нового двухэтажного дома. В доме восемь квартир в  1 и 2 комнаты со всеми удобствами ...который построен по новой экспериментальной технологии - из камыша, запасы которого в нашей области неисчерпаемы. Дом ни чем не отличается от каменного - несущие конструкции из ЖБ и заполнены гипсокамышовыми панелями - такая конструкция вдвое дешевле каменной и позволяет монтировать всё на месте и вести монтах с помощью небольших подъемно-транспортных механизмов ...,,
... интересно, они еще стоят или уже рассыпались от времени ...

----------


## Коннект 002

> Хрущёвки разные бывают.


 я знаю. О хрущёвках на Фонтане маклера говорят именно как о кирпичных




> Есть из пиленого известняка, шлакоблоков, панельные. Не имеет значения из чего строить, главное идея.
> 
> Кстати, не факт, что это известняк, а не шлакоблоки.


 зато имеет важное значение, в доме из какого материала жить.

----------


## Киров

Мой дом постройки 1894 года,все перегородки камышовые...прекрасно держит тепло,да и звукоизоляция лучше,чем газобетон 100 мм.

----------


## Trs

Дом в Садовом переулке стоит, я его недавно видел.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Мой дом постройки 1894 года,все перегородки камышовые...прекрасно держит тепло,да и звукоизоляция лучше,чем газобетон 100 мм.


 выше речь шла о наружных стенах  из камыша, а не о внутренних. Дореволюционные дома с камышёвыми стенами лично мне не встречались, хотя может не повезло  :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

В доме Руссова внутренние переборки были из дерева обшитого камышом и покрытого гипсом. Это я не коммунальном делении комнат, а  о переборках с постройки дома (в службах и части для прислуги)

----------


## SaMoVar

У меня на Успенской в складах Кузнецова (не уверен в точном названии дома) стены были с камышовой дранкой.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> ... дома по Семинарской - военный городок ... там получали когда-то квартиру мои родственники ...


 А в каком доме? 1/3, 1/5 или 1/6 по Семинарской? Я там довольно долго прожил в доме номер 6А по Гагарина. Если можно, в личное сообщение, пожалуйста.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> И для разных отвественных работников, то есть руководящего состава (больших шишек). До такого рода зданий они были ой как охочи.


  Не соглашусь, что там давали квартиры "шишкам". Да, это то один из самых лучших районов Одессы. Там давали квартиры рабочим-отличникам производства. В те годы хотя бы большинство квартир давали людям, которые их на самом деле заслужили. И вот посмотрите... отличникам рабочим давали самый лучший район. А для ЧМП выстроили.... Сегедскую. 

Старожилы двора по Гагарина 6А/Семинарской 1/3 говорили, что когда дома только построили во дворах жильцы высаживали много цветов. 
Вот еще в этом дворе осталось несколько деревьев от Ботанического Сада, который занимал часть территории двора. Я помню там был (да и сейчас есть) огромный тополь в несколько обхватов. Так вот он из немногих сохранившихся деревьев.

Вообще если присмотреться к этой местности, можно заметить старые деревья Ботанического сада.

----------


## Antique

> В те годы хотя бы большинство квартир давали людям, которые их на самом деле заслужили. И вот посмотрите... отличникам рабочим давали самый лучший район. А для ЧМП выстроили.... Сегедскую.


 1930-е известны номенклатурным жилём. Руководящий состав в первую очередь вселялся в эти дома, передовики конечно тоже были. Для простых людей были предназначены двухэтажные рабочие посёлки.




> я знаю. О хрущёвках на Фонтане маклера говорят именно как о кирпичных


 Маклера - это не те люди, которых стоило бы слушать. Эта категория работников любит примитивную классификацию не приемлющую неоднозначности, тем более вы сами видите, что используется не один кирпич. Этой технологии более ста лет, некоторые доходные дома возводились таким образом, например дом Гринберга на Жуковского.

----------


## BIGBIG

Не могу с Вами согласится.Звукоизоляция и все остальное,как раз улучшилось ,когда заменил на новые материалы!Кстати поменял и перекрытия.Теперь ничего не скрипит и не качается.А мой дом старше.


> Мой дом постройки 1894 года,все перегородки камышовые...прекрасно держит тепло,да и звукоизоляция лучше,чем газобетон 100 мм.

----------


## Moro

Камышовые перегородки тепло-то держат, да вот пожароопасность уж слишком большая. Камыш горит очень быстро и вспыхнуть может от малейшей искры. Поэтому, этот материал хотя и не плохой для утепления, но я отношусь к нему с предосторожностью.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Камышовые перегородки тепло-то держат, да вот пожароопасность уж слишком большая. Камыш горит очень быстро и вспыхнуть может от малейшей искры. Поэтому, этот материал хотя и не плохой для утепления, но я отношусь к нему с предосторожностью.


 Ну Вы преувеличиваете. Пожароопасность конечно же выше чем у других материалов, но от малейшей искры он не вспыхнет.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> ...Дома специалистов строились для специалистов - производственников, профессуры  и передовиков производства  ...
> ... дома по Семинарской - военный городок ... там получали когда-то квартиру мои родственники ...


 "Дома специалистов" (само название говорит о их предназначении) - это только три дома:12/1, 12/2 и в глубине, посредине, как бы, между ними - 12/3. В корпусе 3 из них я и жил до 1959 г. Дома очень добротные и удобные, все квартиры с ванными, но часть квартир, даже 2-комнатных, была уже превращена в коммуналки.
За этими домами и в сторону нынешней Семинарской был городок домов 1950-х гг. постройки - для военных исключительно.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Порция свежеотсканированных фотографий.
> 
> Шуваловский приют вскоре после открытия. Фото Белоцерковского. Иллюстрированное приложение к газете «Одесский листок», 1903 год. Точной даты не помню, но если понадобится — вытащу подшивку и посмотрю (эти как раз я сканировал давно).


  Нельзя ли уточнить место Шуваловского приюта (кажется, в р-не 1-й ст. Черноморской дороги? В публикации должно быть), название домовой церкви (во имя кого или чего она освящена, если указано в газете), дату публикации. Спасибо за всё!

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> В комплексе имеются не жилые секции, в которых вероятно и располагалась кухня, и возможно что-нибудь ещё, например прачечная, баня.
> И для разных отвественных работников, то есть руководящего состава (больших шишек). До такого рода зданий они были ой как охочи.


  В каждой квартире была кухня, а потому необходимости в коллективной кухне не было (если и была первоначально, как признак "нового" быта", то её ликвидировали), а вот общественная платная прачечная была в корпусе 2-м. В корпусе 3-м, где я жил с родителями и родственниками до 1959 г. - впятером в комнате 18 кв.м, была коммуна в 2-комн квартире, и в корпусе 1, где жил мой однокласник, тоже была коммуна - 3-комнатная кв. была разделена на две семьи; причём одна комнатка была размером с купе вагона, возле ванной - очевидно для прислуги, которых не было тогда; вото такой соцбыт.

----------


## Trs

*ГеннадийАК*, у меня нет самой газеты, только иллюстрированное приложение. Статья о приюте в одесском альманахе: http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_51/alm_51-71-81.PDF

Я всё-таки ошибся. Это «Одесские новости», а не «Одесский листок». № 6018, 5 июля 1903.

Приют был приблизительно на месте домов 19 и 23 по Люстдорфской дороге (разрушен во время войны).

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> *ГеннадийАК*, у меня нет самой газеты, только иллюстрированное приложение. Статья о приюте в одесском альманахе: http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_51/alm_51-71-81.PDF
> 
> Я всё-таки ошибся. Это «Одесские новости», а не «Одесский листок». № 6018, 5 июля 1903.
> 
> Приют был приблизительно на месте домов 19 и 23 по Люстдорфской дороге (разрушен во время войны).


 Спасибо! Как я понял, это «Одесские новости» № 6018, 5 июля 1903 г.

----------


## BIGBIG

Это у нас?

----------


## BIGBIG

И это?

----------


## Trs

Это у нас! Откуда это? Снимки продаются? На верхней фотографии, возможно, знаменитый вагон 424 до установки нового кузова. На первом фото — семинария, а на втором — её здание в переулке Маринеско.

----------


## Antique

> Это у нас! Откуда это? Снимки продаются? На верхней фотографии, возможно, знаменитый вагон 424 до установки нового кузова. На первом фото — семинария, а на втором — её здание в переулке Маринеско.


 Второе здание, насколько я помню, было приютом для лиц священного сана или что-то вроде того. Складывается ощущение, что это здание старее семинарии.

----------


## translator

*Одесса. Часть 18*

----------


## Trs

Кстати, открытку купили.( Вот где теперь вторую такую найти?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это у нас! Откуда это? Снимки продаются? На верхней фотографии, возможно, знаменитый вагон 424 до установки нового кузова. На первом фото — семинария, а на втором — её здание в переулке *Маринеско*.


 Пер. Матросова

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Это у нас?


 
Да, это Одесса. Снимок сделан с угла Канатной и Семинарской. Улица Семинарская была так названа благодаря располагавшейся в этом здании семинарии. Потом здесь располагался ОСХИ, а теперь ОГАУ.

----------


## doc-men

> а теперь ОГАУ.


 А теперь ОНАПТ.

----------


## Antique

> А теперь ОНАПТ.


 Не может такого быть. Источник?

----------


## Trs

> Пер. Матросова


 Да, действительно, спасибо. Часто так в речи оговариваюсь.

----------


## VicTur

> Не может такого быть. Источник?


 Может. Источник — очередное объединение вузов. Неужели не слышал?

----------


## Antique

> Может. Источник — очередное объединение вузов. Неужели не слышал?


 Не, ну всё же, где источник?

----------


## doc-men

Зам министра Сулима: http://www.ukrinform.ua/rus/news/pos...vaniya_1534282
http://*************/news/odesskiy_agrarniy_universitet_prisoedinili_k_pischevoy_akademii_109.html

----------


## Antique

> Зам министра Сулима: http://www.ukrinform.ua/rus/news/pos...vaniya_1534282
> http://*************/news/odesskiy_agrarniy_universitet_prisoedinili_k_pischevoy_akademii_109.html


 Так это решение давным-давно отменено.

Так что с похоронами ОДАУ стоит пока повременить.

----------


## malyutka_e

Есть идея. Что, если на карте Одессы красным (кровавым) цветом закрасить дома ( довоенные, сталинки, хрущевки), которые появились на месте старой застройки. Т. е.  Период - от 1920-го по 60-е годы. Цвет закраски можно разделить на исторические периоды (или архитектурные стили). Или наоборот, закрашивать только сохранившиеся старые дома и памятники архитектуры. Одно дело списки, а другое - наглядная (скорее, неприглядная) картинка того, сколько домов старой архитектуры погибло. Можно добавить и современную застройку. Это сложная работа требующая времени, но результат должен быть впечатляющим.

----------


## Trs

Это реализовано в СПб группой ЭРА по отдельным районам. Выглядит действительно очень наглядно.

----------


## Antique

> Есть идея. Что, если на карте Одессы красным (кровавым) цветом закрасить дома ( довоенные, сталинки, хрущевки), которые появились на месте старой застройки. Т. е.  Период - от 1920-го по 60-е годы. Цвет закраски можно разделить на исторические периоды (или архитектурные стили). Или наоборот, закрашивать только сохранившиеся старые дома и памятники архитектуры. Одно дело списки, а другое - наглядная (скорее, неприглядная) картинка того, сколько домов старой архитектуры погибло. Можно добавить и современную застройку. Это сложная работа требующая времени, но результат должен быть впечатляющим.


 Конечно хорошая идея, как множество прочих подобного рода. но уверен, что в ближайшие годы альтруист не появится. Всё это как лотарея, если бы были многомиллионным городам, то шансы были бы выше. А так от 1 миллиона жителей какого-нибудь выхода ждать не стоит. Вот в Москве или Петербурге такая идея была бы ближе к реализации.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это реализовано в СПб группой ЭРА по отдельным районам. Выглядит действительно очень наглядно.


 Да, идеи витают в воздухе :smileflag: . А где это можно увидеть?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Конечно хорошая идея, как множество прочих подобного рода. но уверен, что в ближайшие годы альтруист не появится. Всё это как лотарея, если бы были многомиллионным городам, то шансы были бы выше. А так от 1 миллиона жителей какого-нибудь выхода ждать не стоит. Вот в Москве или Петербурге такая идея была бы ближе к реализации.


 А силами форума?

----------


## Trs

Силами форума фотофиксацию Молдаванки осуществить не смогли

Цветовая дифференциация по Московско-Ямской слободе в Питере: http://era-group-spb.ru/ru/case52/ или дифференциация по стилю застройки: http://era-group-spb.ru/ru/case187/

----------


## malyutka_e

> Силами форума фотофиксацию Молдаванки осуществить не смогли


 А если только последствия войны? Это сделать легче.

----------


## Antique

> А если только последствия войны? Это сделать легче.


 Легче, чем потратить день на сьёмку нескольких улиц? )

----------


## laskava_

в Европе дабы сохранить стиль и архитектуру городов должным образом, убрали рекламные вывески, щиты, растяжки. По мнение архитекторов реклама отвлекает внимание от настоящих красот города! Если в нашем городе прибрать рекламу, многие объекты, требующие реконструкцию оголятся и возможно обратят на себя внимание!

----------


## Antique

> в Европе дабы сохранить стиль и архитектуру городов должным образом, убрали рекламные вывески, щиты, растяжки. По мнение архитекторов реклама отвлекает внимание от настоящих красот города! Если в нашем городе прибрать рекламу, многие объекты, требующие реконструкцию оголятся и возможно обратят на себя внимание!


 угу, у нас всё наоборот. Затянули драпировкой здание на Ришельевской, 4.

----------


## феерический

> Силами форума фотофиксацию Молдаванки осуществить не смогли


 Какое было задание, что нужно было сфотографировать?

----------


## Trs

Всей Молдаванки, на минуточку.

----------


## феерический

Можно конкретнее? Планы улиц, фасады домов, крупный план, общий план, что именно? Тут через одного все фотографы и каждый 3й свадебный фотограф, найти людей можно.

----------


## Viktoz

> Всей Молдаванки, на минуточку.


 Ну что-бы создать общую картину, этажность и фасады- достаточно было картинки с гугл-карт вытянуть. Там почти все есть. А вот более точную детализацию отдельных домов или двориков, (!) а это уже не вся Молдованка,   можно было-бы силами форума подтянуть.
Как говориться  было-бы желание.

----------


## Trs

Тема была в этом подразделе. Делили участки, кто что будет снимать. В итоге кто-то свои не отснял, кто-то отснял свои и хорошо так сопредельные, а какие-то участки так никто и не взял. Фотографировать предполагалось дома. Каждый дом. Каждую улицу. От Комсомольской и вниз до Балковской.

----------


## Viktoz

Ну как пример: Начало ул. Мечникова

Там есть все дома по этой улице,  и если  и надо что-то  более детально фотографировать, или двор интересный - то достаточно указать номер дома, и найти ответственного, а  всю улицу, сараи и гаражи, заборы -  можно из гугла нарезать.

----------


## феерический

Если будет снова такое движение - пожалуйста, предупредите меня. Листва опала, фасады стало лучше фотографировать.

----------


## Antique

> Ну что-бы создать общую картину, этажность и фасады- достаточно было картинки с гугл-карт вытянуть.


 Качество там посредственное и изображения не свободные. По этому польза от панорам не очень большая. И панорамы могут исчезнуть в любой момент.

----------


## Пушкин

Ребята кто в курсе по Аркадии - там объёмная реконструкция центральной аллеи - сняли асфальт, кафе, будки и вообще перекрыли туда вход...Кто что знает?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ребята кто в курсе по Аркадии - там объёмная реконструкция центральной аллеи - сняли асфальт, кафе, будки и вообще перекрыли туда вход...Кто что знает?


 Вот, что будет. И деревья будут в воздухе летать!

----------


## Коннект 002

> Вот, что будет. И деревья будут в воздухе летать!


 это старая визуализация. Судя по картинкам на заборе в Аркадии и публикациям в прессе, остановились на другом варианте

----------


## Antique

> Ну как пример: Начало ул. Мечникова
> 
> Там есть все дома по этой улице


 Дома есть, но толку от этого? Кривые стыки, снято из случайных точек, маленькие фокусные расстояния, экспозиция часто хромает (пересвеченные или тёмные кадры, которые совсем не полезны). Середина дороги очень сильно проигрывает тротуару. Качество, как будто телефоном снимали, на первый взгляд реальное разрешение 1-2 мегапикселя, цвета - кошмар. Сезон неподходящий - на деревьях листья. 

В итоге очень много недостатков... Кадый из нас может снять гораздо лучше.

----------


## malyutka_e

> это старая визуализация. Судя по картинкам на заборе в Аркадии и публикациям в прессе, остановились на другом варианте


 А где же мостик?

----------


## Antique

А остановка, вульгарная Итака и прочие? Мне кажется эти объекты просто не прорисовали, это же трудоёмкое занятие. Нарисовали то, что непосредственно будут делать, а окружающее пространство заполнили деревьями для красоты.

Второй вариант очень неудачный, можно сказать мерзко неудачный, так как терасу продолжает перекрывать здание. Такие неудачные затеи очень дорого обходятся городу. Возможно чтобы исправить ошибки современников придётся потратить столько же средств.

----------


## Коннект 002

> А остановка? Мне кажется эти объекты просто не прорисовали, это же трудоёмкое занятие. Нарисовали то, что непосредственно будут делать, а окружающее пространство заполнили деревьями для красоты.
> 
> Второй вариант очень неудачный, можно сказать мерзко неудачный, так как терасу продолжает перекрывать здание. Такие неудачные затеи очень дорого обходятся городу. Возможно чтобы исправить ошибки современников придётся потратить столько же средств.


  проектируемое здание на месте нынешнего Луксора+ -, поэтому особых изменений в худшую сторону не вижу. Было бы лучше , если бы здание отстояло от Центр. аллеи метров на 20, а не находилось впритык к ней

----------


## Trs

http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/38468.html

Там в конце решения Горисполкома о разборке домов в начале Ришельевской. Выношу на суд общественности текст.

уважаемый модератор, я не знаю как деактивировать ссылку, я тэги убираю, а они возвращаются

----------


## Screech

*Показать скрытый текст* *Одесса 19в в цвете!*http://books.google.fr/books?id=Bf68...201855&f=false
Спасибо Олегу Губарю за такую книгу тоже!

----------


## kafkastr

Немцы интересуются дымовыми трубами в Одессе: http://schlotforum.wordpress.com/category/international/ehem-sowjetunion/ukraine/

Особенно порадовала "неизвестная фабрика" на территории медина. Ведь труба может быть только на фабрике .

----------


## Antique

> проектируемое здание на месте нынешнего Луксора


 Луксор дешевле разбирать, чем эту чушку.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> это старая визуализация. Судя по картинкам на заборе в Аркадии и публикациям в прессе, остановились на другом варианте


 жуткий проект - всё остроугольное вопреки традицям проектирорвания парков и мест отдыха, которые должны располагать к отдыху.

----------


## Viktoz

> жуткий проект - всё остроугольное вопреки традицям проектирорвания парков и мест отдыха.


 Да, с учетом того, что на проекте нет столиков с сувенирами, будок с шаурмой, атракционами и прочей хренотенью - жутко, а добавь сюда все вышеперечисленной и будет кошмар. Аля прошлый год в новой обертке.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Ну как пример: Начало ул. Мечникова
> 
> Там есть все дома по этой улице,  и если  и надо что-то  более детально фотографировать, или двор интересный - то достаточно указать номер дома, и найти ответственного, а  всю улицу, сараи и гаражи, заборы -  можно из гугла нарезать.


 О мой детский сад! Приятно посмотреть.

----------


## Antique

> О мой детский сад! Приятно посмотреть.


 Между прочим дата на нём фальшивая и обозначает время реконструкции детского сада.

----------


## kravshik

> Немцы интересуются дымовыми трубами в Одессе: http://schlotforum.wordpress.com/category/international/ehem-sowjetunion/ukraine/
> 
> Особенно порадовала "неизвестная фабрика" на территории медина. Ведь труба может быть только на фабрике .


 Сайт нашел,изучаю,но не могу понять к чему этот вопрос по поводу труб??  что они хотят??? кто разобрался и может прояснить суть вопроса????

насколько я понял у Медина своя котельная и эта труба от нее

----------


## Пушкин

Жуткий проект в Аркадии, когда  же его успели принять?

----------


## Antique

> Сайт нашел,изучаю,но не могу понять к чему этот вопрос по поводу труб??  что они хотят??? кто разобрался и может прояснить суть вопроса????


 Я не думаю, что это они, это он. Обычный личный блог на хостинге вордпресс.ком. Человек наверное турист и интересуется трубами. Не традиционное конечно хобби, но почему бы и нет )

----------


## феерический

Труба на территории медина это их личный крематорий, там сжигался отработанный биологический материал. Вероятно к этой же трубе относится и котельная.

----------


## Antique

> Труба на территории медина это их личный крематорий, там сжигался отработанный биологический материал. Вероятно к этой же трубе относится и котельная.


 Это бывшая котельная, но она давно уже не работает, а здание котельной используется под библиотеку.

----------


## фауст

> Это бывшая котельная, но она давно уже не работает, а здание котельной используется под библиотеку.


  Труба принадлежит бывшему городскому крематорию.

----------


## Kamin

И трубе больше века 1898-1899 г.г. (это выложено на ней)

----------


## Antique

> Труба принадлежит бывшему городскому крематорию.


 Труба принадлежит котельной, а возможно и электростанции.

Городской крематорий должен тогда был бы находиться на городской земле и хотя бы  возле морга, который находился на улице напротив (судмедэкспертиза). Очень замечательно было бы возить трупы через переулок. 

А вообще источник сведений про крематорий, это народная молва? Вы знаете, сколько до революции в стране было крематориев и когда построен первый?

----------


## фауст

> А вообще источник сведений про крематорий, это народная молва?


  В частности, об этом пишет Сергей Котелко.

Ну и никто не говорит, что крематорий работал до революции. Если вспомнить "Золотого телёнка", то идея постройки его в Одессе возникла в 30-е годы.

----------


## Antique

> Ну и никто не говорит, что крематорий работал до революции.


 Тогда если завтра устроить в трубе камин, то на мои слова о том, что эта труба котельной вы напишите, что это труба камина?




> В частности, об этом пишет Сергей Котелко.


 В этой статье у Сергея Котелко уже были упомянуты неправильно идентифицированные здания, с тех пор статья была переписана, но кое где я до сих пор вижу ошибки, надо будет не забыть написать ему про них.

----------


## Viktor 7

А вот и мостик...

От пушки вид красивый без сорняка в виде деревьев. К стати этот вид есть и сейчас ,маяк без листьев на деревьях виден отлично.

----------


## Viktor 7

А вот мостик в сорок первом.....

----------


## malyutka_e

> [QUOTE


 А где обещанный М. Ревой памятник фаршированной рыбе?

----------


## malyutka_e

Наше все. Миша Жванецкий с папой Эммануилом Моисеевичем и мамой Раисой Яковлевной.

----------


## malyutka_e

Что бы ни говорили, но наш театр красивее Большого. И интерьер тоже. Слева Большой, справа  - Венский, в центре - Наш.

----------


## OMF

> Что ни говорили, но наш театр красивее Большого. И интерьер тоже. Слева Большой, справа  - Наш.


 А за это никто и не спорил  С венским таки да, сравнивать надо, а Большой - он только по размеру больше.

----------


## Black_Shef

> Что бы ни говорили, но наш театр красивее Большого. И интерьер тоже. Слева Большой, справа  - Наш.


 снимок взят отсюда ?
http://culturemeter.od.ua/foto-opernogo-teatra-v-tope-vikipediy/

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> А где обещанный М. Ревой памятник фаршированной рыбе?


 Рева как сделает, сделает... Лучше бы уже ничего не делал.

----------


## Jorjic

> Рева как сделает, сделает... Лучше бы уже ничего не делал.


 Ну, иногда все-таки получается. Но чаще, как в лужу ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> снимок взят отсюда ?
> http://culturemeter.od.ua/foto-opernogo-teatra-v-tope-vikipediy/


  Он есть на многих сайтах.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А за это никто и не спорил  С венским таки да, сравнивать надо, а Большой - он только по размеру больше.


 Венский, как раз, не очень.

----------


## OMF

Их есть два. Один - не очень, второй - почти копия нашего (с точностью до наоборот )

----------


## malyutka_e

Наш похож на Дрезденский. А здесь: http://bigpicture.ru/?p=416600 много других театральных интерьеров.

----------


## Ranke

Было?

Вложение 7216317

----------


## Малиновский

> А где обещанный М. Ревой памятник фаршированной рыбе?


 Похоже там теперь будут только руины





> Масштабная реконструкция Аркадии и по совместительству гордость одесских властей приостановлена.
> 
> По словам рабочих, работы в Аркадии не проводятся уже несколько недель.
> 
> «Как сняли Костусева и губернатора, так там ничего и не делают» — отмечает предприниматель Сергей.


 http://public.od.ua/news/2013/11/17/rekonstruktsiya-arkadii-zakonchena/

----------


## Deck42

> А за это никто и не спорил  С венским таки да, сравнивать надо, а Большой - он только по размеру больше.


 Ну не правда, Большой это столичный театр, а одесский весьма провинциален, да и денег здесь таких нет, что бы прилично содержать подобное сооружение.
Кстати есть еще Ла Скала, Ковент Гарден, Сиднейский оперный, и проч. и проч.

----------


## Antique

> снимок взят отсюда ?
> http://culturemeter.od.ua/foto-opernogo-teatra-v-tope-vikipediy/


 Оригинал естевственно на викискладе, только хоть бы кто соблюдал условия лицензии Creative commons.




> Ну не правда, Большой это столичный театр, а одесский весьма провинциален


 Вы говорите глупости, разговор идёт за здание. Почему нельзя вдумчиво читать тему?

----------


## Antique

Статья про неудачные надстройки из журнала Архітектура Радянської України, 1940 №7.

----------


## victor.odessa

У нас такой фотки я не видел.
Австро-венгенские военнослужащие на Николаевском бульваре. Лето 1918года.

Вложение 7217538 

http://varjag-2007.livejournal.com/4261964.html

----------


## malyutka_e

На Троицкой спилили деревья и теперь видно, как запущены фасады. К сожалению, эта ситуация присутствует везде, где фасады стали видны

----------


## Deck42

> Вы говорите глупости, разговор идёт за здание. Почему нельзя вдумчиво читать тему?


 Может я говорю и глупости, но как-то стараюсь ближе к русскому языку.
Не ЗА здание, а о здании.
Как то мне даже смешно, ну не знаете русского - пишите на идише, главное что бы грамотно !

----------


## Antique

> Может я говорю и глупости, но как-то стараюсь ближе к русскому языку.
> Не ЗА здание, а о здании.
> Как то мне даже смешно, ну не знаете русского - пишите на идише, главное что бы грамотно !


 Ой, не беспокойте меня с этим вашим реваншизмом.

----------


## malyutka_e

У нас проблемы с языком :smileflag: ? Шо то я не помню такого постояльца Deck42.

----------


## Гидрант

> Может я говорю и глупости, но ... не знаете русского - пишите на идише


 Почему нет?  Лоз зих оп фун ди наришкайтн! - так понятней ?  :smileflag:

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> У нас такой фотки я не видел.
> Австро-венгенские военнослужащие на Николаевском бульваре. Лето 1918года.
> 
> Вложение 7217538 
> 
> http://varjag-2007.livejournal.com/4261964.html


 это не бульвар, а Думская площадь

----------


## kravshik

> Может я говорю и глупости, но как-то стараюсь ближе к русскому языку.
> Не ЗА здание, а о здании.
> Как то мне даже смешно, ну не знаете русского - пишите на идише, главное что бы грамотно !


 Я конечно дико извиняюсь ..товарищ..но тут, таки говорят ЗА Одессу..или похоже что вы ошиблись дверью(темой)))раз так серьезно учите говорить единомышленников..будьте проще и не делайте хиппиш..За наше произношение...Вы уже в Одессе..

----------


## OMF

Кроме того "товаришу" не мешало бы со своей аватаркой разобраться. Может на подлодках так принято, но в Одессе "чё" (в отличие от "шо") есть признак быдлости.

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересная новость. Оказывается, бабушка американской актрисы Вупи Голдберг была одесситкой! Одесса всегда была кузницей мировых знаменитостей (и житницей тоже).

----------


## victor.odessa

> это не бульвар, а Думская площадь


 А Думская площадь не является составляющей частью Приморского бульвара ? А памятник Пушкину А.С. где стоит, на Бульваре или на Думской площади ?

----------


## doc-men

Попалась интересная фотография, датированная 1880 годом.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кстати, недавно собирались огородить Дюка тумбами и цепями от вандалов-туристов. И где?

----------


## Viktor 7

> У нас такой фотки я не видел.
> Австро-венгенские военнослужащие на Николаевском бульваре. Лето 1918года.
> 
> Вложение 7217538 
> 
> http://varjag-2007.livejournal.com/4261964.html


 У меня с моим знакомым по поводу пушки ,а именно по ядрам был спор. Он мне доказывал что ядра были, мне не поверилось. А интересно ,когда их увели ?....

И снова о деревьях на склоне, за пушкой- не было там никогда высокой растительности .Если их полностью убрать панорама будет на много красивей ,чем это есть на сегодняшний день-даже с издержками вида портовых кранов !

----------


## Torry Kratch

> У меня с моим знакомым по поводу пушки ,а именно по ядрам был спор. Он мне доказывал что ядра были, мне не поверилось. А интересно ,когда их увели ?....


 Не ядра, а ядро. Кстати, его вес указан на одной из табличек пьедестала. Увели во время реставрации лафета (деревянные части его --- новодел). Кстати в это же смутное время Меркурию отбили мешочек (кошель) с деньгами и приделали алебастровый "сдутый воздушный шарик" (за што мне было всегда очень больно). Такие вот символы эпохи в самом сердце Одессы...

----------


## Vitali P

> У нас такой фотки я не видел.
> Австро-венгенские военнослужащие на Николаевском бульваре. Лето 1918года.
> 
> Вложение 7217538 
> 
> http://varjag-2007.livejournal.com/4261964.html


  Было уже. По моему летом brassl выкладывал.

----------


## BIGBIG

А ви шо по  ОДЕССКИ не знаете???


> Может я говорю и глупости, но как-то стараюсь ближе к русскому языку.
> Не ЗА здание, а о здании.
> Как то мне даже смешно, ну не знаете русского - пишите на идише, главное что бы грамотно !

----------


## klerikal

пишите на идише, главное что бы грамотно ![/QUOTE]

А что БЫ - как писать?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> А Думская площадь не является составляющей частью Приморского бульвара ? А памятник Пушкину А.С. где стоит, на Бульваре или на Думской площади ?


 Бульвар - это бульвар, а Думская пл. - это площадь, примыкающая к бульвару. Если бы памятник Пушкину стоял на плошади, то он был бы к ней и обращён лицом.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Бульвар - это бульвар, а Думская пл. - это площадь, примыкающая к бульвару. Если бы памятник Пушкину стоял на плошади, то он был бы к ней и обращён лицом.


 Таким образом, следуя Вашему высказыванию, здание Думы и памятник "Пушка" не составляют архитектурный ансамбль Приморского бульвара?

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, здание Думы имеет адрес "Думская площадь 1", так, что пожалуй Геннадий прав.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Кстати, здание Думы имеет адрес "Думская площадь 1", так, что пожалуй Геннадий прав.


 Это я знаю. Но всё таки, здание Думы входит в понятие "Архитектурный ансамбль Приморского бульвара" или нет. Только не юлите. Да или нет ?

----------


## Trs

На мой взгляд, спор об ансамбле Приморского бульвара с привязкой к почтовых адресам — переливание из пустого в порожнее, поскольку в данном случае мы говорим не о топонимическом делении города, а о некотором наборе зданий, которые образуют цельную композицию. Да, у старой биржи адрес не по бульвару. Да, она входит в ансамбль. Ведь мы же не исключим из ансамбля полуциркульные дома, если дать им адреса по Екатерининской площади и Воронцовскому переулку.

----------


## victor.odessa

> На мой взгляд, спор об ансамбле Приморского бульвара с привязкой к почтовых адресам — переливание из пустого в порожнее, поскольку в данном случае мы говорим не о топонимическом делении города, а о некотором наборе зданий, которые образуют цельную композицию. Да, у старой биржи адрес не по бульвару. Да, она входит в ансамбль. Ведь мы же не исключим из ансамбля полуциркульные дома, если дать им адреса по Екатерининской площади и Воронцовскому переулку.


  100%

----------


## VicTur

> Может я говорю и глупости, но как-то стараюсь ближе к русскому языку.
> Не ЗА здание, а о здании.
> Как то мне даже смешно, ну не знаете русского - пишите на идише, главное что бы грамотно !


 Прежде всего приглядитесь к собственной орфографии, а заодно и пунктуации.
В вашем посте, процитированном выше, я навскидку насчитал четыре ошибки.
Подсказать или сами найдёте?




> Кроме того "товаришу" не мешало бы со своей аватаркой разобраться. Может на подлодках так принято, но в Одессе "чё" (в отличие от "шо") есть признак быдлости.


 Признаком «быдлости» являются не местные орфоэпические особенности, а более важные вещи.

----------


## Antique

> На мой взгляд, спор об ансамбле Приморского бульвара с привязкой к почтовых адресам — переливание из пустого в порожнее


 Я тоже хотел написать нечто подобное. Кажется удивительным, что вопрос привязки к бульвару или площади может быть таким существенным.

----------


## Shunter

Кому что-нибудь известно о падении метеорита в колонии Grossbliebenthal 19.11.1881 г?

----------


## Trs

Первый проект маршрутной сети троллейбуса в Одессе: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/39749.html (текстом, без схемы)

----------


## Пушкин

> А Думская площадь не является составляющей частью Приморского бульвара ? А памятник Пушкину А.С. где стоит, на Бульваре или на Думской площади ?


  Как писали в далеком 1880 году - "устроить памятник-фонтан с бюстом А.С. Пушкина, на Николаевском бульваре против здания Старой биржи", причем сооружение передвинули от изначального места примерно на 4 метра в сторону биржи. Площадь как таковая тогда не значилась, это уж потом когда в здание биржи переехала Городская Дума (через лет 5 после установки самого памятника-фонтана) и ещё через какое то время, площадь начали именовать Думская. И не факт что это было официальное название закреплённое в документах...

----------


## Пушкин

Интересен другой вопрос (ответ на который ищу уже давно) - почему Моранди и Дмитренко курирующие установку памятника-фонтана, изменили первоначальный проект Васильева?

----------


## Antique

> Интересен другой вопрос (ответ на который ищу уже давно) - почему Моранди и Дмитренко курирующие установку памятника-фонтана, изменили первоначальный проект Васильева?


 А что изменили? 

Если не привязываться к конкретному примеру, то очень часто автор проекта или исполнители работ вносили изменения в первоначальный проект. Обычно при рассмотрении проекта комиссией возникают идеи по его улучшению.

----------


## Пушкин

> А что изменили? 
> 
> Если не привязываться к конкретному примеру, то очень часто автор проекта или исполнители работ вносили изменения в первоначальный проект. Обычно при рассмотрении проекта комиссией возникают идеи по его улучшению.


  Изменили постамент и декор...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Таким образом, следуя Вашему высказыванию, здание Думы и памятник "Пушка" не составляют архитектурный ансамбль Приморского бульвара?


 бульвар "перетекает" в площадь и прекрасно с ней гармонирует.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Изменили постамент и декор...


 А как именно? 
В "Ниве" за 1889 г. тексты вижу, что другие...

----------


## Пушкин

> А как именно? 
> В "Ниве" за 1889 г. тексты вижу, что другие...


  какие тексты? Скорее всего что изменения произошли в 1887 - 88 годах. Известно что к октябрю 88 года памятник-фонтан был полностью готов...

----------


## doc-men

Раньше не попадалась такая фотография
Базарная площадь. 1941 г.

----------


## Скрытик

Было уже и кажется не раз.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> какие тексты? Скорее всего что изменения произошли в 1887 - 88 годах. Известно что к октябрю 88 года памятник-фонтан был полностью готов...


 На избаженном памятнике на лицевой стороне между дельфинами и ниже дат надпись: "ВРЕМЯ / вдохновен-/(перенос)ного творчества/ А.С.ПУШКИНА/ вЪ  НОВОРОССІЙ-/(перенос)СКОМ краЪ". По-моему, нынешний вариант надписи лучше. Согласно тексту статьи, на боковых гранях должны были быть приведены цитаты из его проиведений. Сообщалось также о дате открытия памятника в апреле.
А какие другие изменения внесены были???

----------


## ruslanyd

> А какие другие изменения внесены были???


 Насколько помню, фундамент тоже перепроектировали, чтобы он опирался на основную породу, которая находится на глубине нескольких метров

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> На избаженном памятнике на лицевой стороне между дельфинами и ниже дат надпись: "ВРЕМЯ / вдохновен-/(перенос)ного творчества/ А.С.ПУШКИНА/ вЪ  НОВОРОССІЙ-/(перенос)СКОМ краЪ".


 Поправка: "вдохновен-/нАго".

----------


## Пушкин

> На избаженном памятнике на лицевой стороне между дельфинами и ниже дат надпись: "ВРЕМЯ / вдохновен-/(перенос)ного творчества/ А.С.ПУШКИНА/ вЪ  НОВОРОССІЙ-/(перенос)СКОМ краЪ". По-моему, нынешний вариант надписи лучше. Согласно тексту статьи, на боковых гранях должны были быть приведены цитаты из его проиведений. Сообщалось также о дате открытия памятника в апреле.
> А какие другие изменения внесены были???


  Это какую статью вы читаете?  
Памятник  открыли 16го апреля 89 года, хотя к октябрю 88 года он был полностью готов, суровая зима не позволила раньше запустить фонтан.
Кроме выше перечисленных изменений был ещё добавлен непонятный герб, различные  листья с датами, завитки и конечно же лира, да и сам постамент был изменён, дельфины так же были немного измены и сейчас мне напоминают скорее бычков чем дельфинов. Об остальных изменениях пока умолчу...)))

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Это какую статью вы читаете?  
> Памятник  открыли 16го апреля 89 года, хотя к октябрю 88 года он был полностью готов, суровая зима не позволила раньше запустить фонтан.
> Кроме выше перечисленных изменений был ещё добавлен непонятный герб, различные  листья с датами, завитки и конечно же лира, да и сам постамент был изменён, дельфины так же были немного измены и сейчас мне напоминают скорее бычков чем дельфинов. Об остальных изменениях пока умолчу...)))


 На гравюре вида памятника в "Ниве" 1889 г.  кроме приведенной надписи сам он практически такой же, как сейчас. Статья в этом же журнале. К сожалению не могу назвать его номер, т.к. подарил его, как и многое другое, музею... какому, тоже умолчу. Но гравюра была мной предоставдена Л.А.Щербине, которая поместила копию её на последней стр. обложки своей книги "Пушкин в Одессе"; во 2-м издании - более крупно, чем в 1-м. 
Тому, кто не побоится сбросить мне свой эл-адрес, сброшу фото этой гравюры с правом опубликования.
А "дельфины", которых мы лишь условно так называем, - лишь фантастические животные, которые могут быть похожи на кого угодно, в зависимости от вкуса создателей.

----------


## феерический

Назовем их не дельфины, а "левиафаны", так будет правильнее.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот левиафан. http://vse-skazki.ru/encziklopediya Похож.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Назовем их не дельфины, а "левиафаны", так будет правильнее.


 назвать их можно как угодно...

----------


## Пушкин

> На гравюре вида памятника в "Ниве" 1889 г.  кроме приведенной надписи сам он практически такой же, как сейчас. Статья в этом же журнале. К сожалению не могу назвать его номер, т.к. подарил его, как и многое другое, музею... какому, тоже умолчу. Но гравюра была мной предоставдена Л.А.Щербине, которая поместила копию её на последней стр. обложки своей книги "Пушкин в Одессе"; во 2-м издании - более крупно, чем в 1-м. 
> Тому, кто не побоится сбросить мне свой эл-адрес, сброшу фото этой гравюры с правом опубликования.
> А "дельфины", которых мы лишь условно так называем, - лишь фантастические животные, которые могут быть похожи на кого угодно, в зависимости от вкуса создателей.


  я видел фото макета постамента с бюстом (который лишь похож на наш) на последней  странице книги, там ещё звёздочка золотая. Но по моему это не то...

----------


## VicTur

> Поправка: "вдохновен-/нАго".


 Ещё две поправки: не «...НОВОРОССІЙ-/(перенос)СКОМ краЪ», а «...НОВОРОССІЙ-/(перенос)СКОМЪ краѣ».

----------


## Trs

Большой небольшой очерк о том, как Губкоммунотдел в 1921 году городской транспорт в частные руки отдавал: alex-san07.livejournal.com/40417.html
Очень жалею, что многое из дел в архиве не выписал, потому что каких-нибудь бытовых деталей и жалоб там недостаёт. Но больше всего там недостаёт договоров с Курортным управлением. К сожалению, раньше середины декабря я это дописать не смогу.


И я таки нашёл что такое «I-й Дом Советов» в 1920-е! Это гостиница «Лондонская». В одном источнике адрес С. Н. Берлина — I-й Дом Советов, в другом — б. Лондонская гостиница, причём временной промежуток незначителен.

----------


## malyutka_e

Открылась фотовыставка «Модерн Серебряного века»: http://archodessa.com/all/modern-serebryanogo-veka/

----------


## Serho

Интересно, что за наклонная конструкциа за храмом?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Интересно, что за наклонная конструкциа за храмом?


  Это вы о чем?

----------


## Serho

Подскажите, существовало ли издание на русском языке книги Ю.И. Крашевскго "Воспоминания об Одессе, Эдисане и Буджаке"

----------


## Serho

Извините. Это к фото Старобазарной площади

----------


## Serho

> Раньше не попадалась такая фотография
> Базарная площадь. 1941 г.


   Извините за повтор. Что за наклонная конструкция  за храмом?

----------


## Serho

> Вы только так сильно не беспокойтесь, не волнуйтесь и успокойтесь - во всех случаях средства на строительство храма появляются ВО ВРЕМЯ его строительства. А таковое, считайте, уже началось - с часовни, которая появилась не "сама собой"... И обсуждать здесь нечего.


 Сегодня вокруг часовни убрали забор. Строительство завершено

----------


## doc-men

> Извините за повтор. Что за наклонная конструкция за храмом?


 Похоже это дефект на фотографии.

----------


## Antique

> Открылась фотовыставка «Модерн Серебряного века»: http://archodessa.com/all/modern-serebryanogo-veka/


 Она довольно давно открылась, в начале октября )

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Похоже это дефект на фотографии.


 По-моему за храмом в него упирается улица, бывш.Подбельского.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Сегодня вокруг часовни убрали забор. Строительство завершено


 Из интервью председателя общины  протоиерея Илии:
Мы получили разрешение на разработку соответствующей документации по выносу существующих городских инженерных сетей и сооружений из-под пятна застройки храма.
 В данный момент выполнены все подготовительные работы.  ...  А пока мы планируем за лето на месте храма воздвигнуть часовню. Там будут ежедневно возноситься молитвы, чтобы Господь по молитвам православных людей даровал всем нам возможность приступить к строительству храма. 
Журнал "Фаворит" N5, 2013 г.

----------


## mlch

> По-моему за храмом в него упирается улица, бывш.Подбельского.


 Вообще-то - Кузнечная при советской власти называлась Челюскинцев. А Подбельского - это Коблевская.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Вообще-то - Кузнечная при советской власти называлась Челюскинцев. А Подбельского - это Коблевская.


 Потому я и говорил, что не могу разобраться... Зеачит, это Кузнечная... продолжаю изучение фото

----------


## ГеннадийАК

А разве храм был не среди рынка? По фото плучается, что где-то сбоку...
С какой стороны сделано фото? Со стороны какой улицы?

----------


## Kamin

На фото Свято-Успенский кафедральный собор и улица уходящая вправо под углом - это ул. Кузнечная (Челюскинцев). Наклонная конструкция - это по моему царапина на фото. Храм не стоял на рынке, а был и есть с выходом на Преображенискую. А тыльной стороной в Успенский переулок.  Снимок делали где-то со стороны Б.Арнаутской - Екатерининской.

----------


## Kamin

На переднем плане стоит дом (есть и сейчас) это Б.Арнаутская № 58 (угол переулка Ониловой)

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> На переднем плане стоит дом (есть и сейчас) это Б.Арнаутская № 58 (угол переулка Ониловой)


 Теперь всё понятно...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> На переднем плане стоит дом (есть и сейчас) это Б.Арнаутская № 58 (угол переулка Ониловой)


 Теперь всё понятно - на фото Старый базар (Старобазарная пл.) и Свято-Успенский собор.

----------


## mlch

> Теперь всё понятно - на фото Старый базар (Старобазарная пл.) и Свято-Успенский собор.


  Ну да. А Вы про что подумали?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Продается уникальное издание  11-ти литографий Карло Бассоли. Собрание 11 видов города Одессы  (1815–1884). http://artinvestment.ru/invest/interviews/20130401_interveiw_nikitsky.html
Цена, правда, сдерживает :smileflag:

----------


## фауст

> Продается уникальное издание  11-ти литографий Карло Бассоли. Собрание 11 видов города Одессы  (1815–1884). http://artinvestment.ru/invest/interviews/20130401_interveiw_nikitsky.html
> Цена, правда, сдерживает


 Книги такого возраста- из России вывозить запрещается.
 Купить можно.
Но читать придётся- только на территории России.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Книги такого возраста- из России вывозить запрещается.
>  Купить можно.
> Но читать придётся- только на территории России.


 При чем тут книги?

----------


## Скрытик

> Продается уникальное издание  11-ти литографий Карло Бассоли. Собрание 11 видов города Одессы  (1815–1884). http://artinvestment.ru/invest/interviews/20130401_interveiw_nikitsky.html
> Цена, правда, сдерживает


  Цена реальная, более того, по идее такой альбом стоит дороже. Боюсь это качественная копия.

----------


## Скрытик

Я понял, это стартовая цена аукциона. Так, что возможно оригинал, но цена покупки будет в разы выше....

----------


## фауст

> При чем тут книги?


  "Запрещены к вывозу

    движимые предметы, представляющие историческую, художественную, научную или иную культурную ценность и отнесенные в к особо ценным объектам культурного наследия народов РФ независимо от времени их создания
    движимые предметы, независимо от времени их создания, охраняемые государством и внесенные в охранные списки и реестры
    культурные ценности, постоянно хранящиеся в государственных и муниципальных музеях, архивах, библиотеках, других государственных хранилищах культурных ценностей
* культурные ценности, созданные более 100 лет назад*  "(С)

http://www.antiquebooks.ru/files/0030000001.html

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я понял, это стартовая цена аукциона. Так, что возможно оригинал, но цена покупки будет в разы выше....


 Такая цена может быть только для оригиналов литографий. В любом случае, она не для тех, кто на этом форуме :smileflag: .

----------


## SaMoVar

С репортажа http://dumskaya.net/news/na-hlebozavode-4-rabotal-maksim-gorkij-i-rastet--030892/

----------


## malyutka_e

С репортажа http://dumskaya.net/news/na-hlebozavode-4-rabotal-maksim-gorkij-i-rastet--030892/ У Микояна с русским языком не все в порядке.

----------


## Deck42

> Кроме того "товаришу" не мешало бы со своей аватаркой разобраться. Может на подлодках так принято, но в Одессе "чё" (в отличие от "шо") есть признак быдлости.


 Дак на подлодках так и принято, но разницца между вашим "шо" и "че", не мешало мне защищать Родину, в то время и вашу таки.

----------


## Deck42

> Прежде всего приглядитесь к собственной орфографии, а заодно и пунктуации.
> В вашем посте, процитированном выше, я навскидку насчитал четыре ошибки.
> .


 Ах как приятно, встретить мужчину 38 лет, еще умеющего писать по-русски!
Давайте мои четыре ошибки!

----------


## Trs

Друзья, где у нас был Ситниковский переулок? В Майстровом его нет. В В. О. на 1899 год его нет. А в 1891 году он был. И Влодек построил на Мясоедовской угол этого переулка доходный дом Ситникова в два этажа.



  *Показать скрытый текст* *Для Deck42.*
После «может» нет запятой, «как-то» написано без дефиса, «чтобы» написано раздельно, перед восклицательным знаком вставлен пробел. И да, слово «идиш» таки не изменяется.

----------


## laskava_

> Ну не правда, Большой это столичный театр, а одесский весьма провинциален, да и денег здесь таких нет, что бы прилично содержать подобное сооружение.
> Кстати есть еще Ла Скала, Ковент Гарден, Сиднейский оперный, и проч. и проч.


 Сравнивать правильнее проекты по годам, стилю, архитектору. здесь вы пишете просто подборку театральных объектов. каждый театр по-своему интересен, красив и возможно даже неповторим.

----------


## Antique

> Друзья, где у нас был Ситниковский переулок? В Майстровом его нет. В В. О. на 1899 год его нет. А в 1891 году он был. И Влодек построил на Мясоедовской угол этого переулка доходный дом Ситникова в два этажа.


 Я тут подумал, что в оригинале могла быть указана Сербинская улица, которую по привычке могли указать вместо Болгарской.

----------


## Trs

А мне кажется, что это внутриквартальный проезд, вероятно, впоследствии застроенный. Не исключено, что это в районе бывшего городка Болгарова.

----------


## Deck42

> После «может» нет запятой, «как-то» написано без дефиса, «чтобы» написано раздельно, перед восклицательным знаком вставлен пробел. И да, слово «идиш» таки не изменяется.
> [/SPOILER]


 Вьюноша, 19 лет, а вы ничего не попутали ? На форуме, я пишу как мне удобно,
но орфография у меня всегда верна, и не потому что я ботаник-гуманитарий, а потому что читал очень много, а зрительная память срабатывает.
А вам бы, юнкер, посоветовал бы обратить внимание на ровесников, кои в слове мама, три ошибки делают.
Сорри за оффтоп-с.

----------


## Trs

tf1.mosfont.ru/photo/06/06/52/606529.jpg
Как раньше легко было подать заявление на работу вагоновожатым...

Когда я нашёл пачку таких анкет, то в управление забрали одну в качестве исторического сувенира: она теперь висит в одном из кабинетов в рамочке. Ещё одна — у меня в музее. Ещё одну приносил в отдел кадров, да они как-то отказались от их использования.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вьюноша, 19 лет, а вы ничего не попутали ? На форуме, я пишу как мне удобно...


 Но тогда уж разрешите милостиво и другим писать, как им удобно, а не делайте замечаний. Вы, видимо, не заметили, что все это написано именно в ответ на Вашу критику.

----------


## Deck42

> Но тогда уж разрешите милостиво и другим писать, как им удобно, а не делайте замечаний. Вы, видимо, не заметили, что все это написано именно в ответ на Вашу критику.


 Я, уважаемый Жорик, редко делаю замечания, язык русский многогранен и развивается, но пардон, делайте новшества, но не в сторону новороссийских местоимений и предлогов.

----------


## Лысый0

> Я, уважаемый Жорик, редко делаю замечания, язык русский многогранен и развивается, но пардон, делайте новшества, но не в сторону новороссийских местоимений и предлогов.


 Позвольте и мне поофтопить. Глубокоуважаемый, вам не понять разницу между Жорик и Жоржик. Предполагаю, что Жоржик появился в 50-х в стиляжной среде, тогда как Жорик - сленг одесских окраин, никакого отношения к стилягам не имеющее: "... эх,Жора, подержи мой макентош." Посему Гарик - это совсем не Игорь. За сим....

----------


## Пушкин

http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.728180%...73937064111131 

Первый бюст Пушкина в Одессе, на фасаде училища Ефруси...

----------


## Брасс



----------


## laskava_

респект всем из страны третьего мира, ато мы все были на испуге - неужто впустят))))))))!!!

----------


## VicTur

> Ах как приятно, встретить мужчину 38 лет, еще умеющего писать по-русски!
> Давайте мои четыре ошибки!


 Охотно.
Мои правки обозначены угловыми скобками.

«Может<,> я говорю и глупости, но как-то стараюсь ближе к русскому языку.
Не ЗА здание, а о здании.
Как<->то мне даже смешно, ну не знаете русского - пишите на идише, главное<,> <чтобы> грамотно !»

Пробел перед восклицательным знаком я милостиво счёл опечаткой.
Насчёт склоняемости слова «идиш» есть разные мнения, поэтому тут я решил не придираться.
Можно было бы ещё подшлифовать синтаксис, ну да ладно.
В посте, обращённом к уважаемому Trs, вы самоуверенно заявляете, будто пишете без ошибок. Увы, это не более чем самообман. Впрочем... если вам так легче жить — не стану вас переубеждать.
За защиту Родины — спасибо.

----------


## OMF

> Дак на подлодках так и принято, но разницца между вашим "шо" и "че", не мешало мне защищать Родину, в то время и вашу таки.


 Ну этот пост по грамотности тянет уже на призовое место .

Между прочим, мое воинское звание - капитан-лейтенант, специальность - противолодочное оружие. Вот так.

----------


## Гидрант

Могу ли я задать вопрос: насколько сам Deck42 и всё, связанное с его репликой, существенно для "_Одессы,которую мы не должны потерять_"?
Или без особого ущерба для Одессы и данной темы таки можно "потерять" Deck42 и прочий флуд? )))

----------


## inborz

потеряйте, пожалуйста

----------


## Maklak

Владимир Третьяк и Дмитрий Сапожников

Дядя Алик приходит в мой магазин всегда после обеда. Он спрашивает, где его стул, садится и многозначительно молчит. Ему нравится, когда идет бурная торговля. Он может смотреть на этот процесс долго и с удовольствием, как пьяный романтик на костер.
– Как ваши дела? – интересуюсь я, пока нет клиентов.
– Володя, мне семьдесят пять. Какие могут быть дела, когда первая половина пенсии уходит на еду, а вторая – на её анализы? Зачем вам мои жалобы? Это не ходовой товар. Хотите услышать за чужое здоровье, идите в очередь в поликлинике и берите там все это счастье оптом. Я сегодня по другому делу. 
– Я весь – одно большое ухо.
– Володя, у вас есть автомобиль?
– Есть.
– Я знаю, что есть. Но мне кажется, вам должно быть приятно, когда вас об этом спрашивают. Так вот, я имею, что предложить до кучи к вашему высокому статусу владельца «Жигулей». Я хочу практически подарить вам одну шикарную вэщь.
Он бережно разворачивает пакет, извлекает оттуда старые, потертые часы с блестящим браслетом.
– Вам ничего не надо делать. Просто выставите локоть из окна. Пусть солнце поиграет немного на богатом ремешке. Через пять минут в машине будет сидеть орава таких роскошных ципочек, что даже я, Володя, на полчасика бы овдовел. А вы знаете, как я люблю свою Ниночку. Остальные женщины будут кидаться вам под колеса и оттуда проситься замуж. 
На лице ни тени улыбки. Он почти никогда не шутит, он так мыслит.
– Вы только подумайте: часы, ципочки, машина, и со всего этого поиметь удовольствий за каких-то сто никому, кроме меня, ненужных гривен.
– Двадцаточку насыпать можно. Да и то – из большого к вам уважения. Ваш «богатый» ремешок сильно инкрустирован царапинами, – без энтузиазма верчу я в руках ненужную мне «вэщь». 
Дядя Алик берет паузу и задумчиво смотрит сквозь очки в окно.
– Знаете что, Володя? Я дам вам один хороший совет, и вам это ничего не будет стоить. Пойдите в наше ателье, спросите там тетю Валю и попросите пришить вам большую пуговицу на лоб.
– Зачем?
– Будете пристегивать нижнюю губу. Двадцать гривен за почти швейцарские часы?! Даже не смешите мои мудебейцалы. Это часы высшего сорта! Сейчас этого сорта даже детей не делают. Эта молодежь с проводами из ушей и витаминами из Макдональдса… Её же штампуют какие-то подпольные китайцы в Бердичеве. Сплошной брак.
Он делает неповторимый жест рукой, означающий высшую степень негодования.
– Володя, у меня есть пара слов за эти часы. Я всегда был человек, душевнобольной за свою работу. У меня никогда не было много денег, но мне всегда хватало. Так научил папа. Он был простой человек и сморкался сильно вслух на концертах симфонического оркестра. Но, как заработать, а главное – как сохранить, он знал. Папа говорил, что надо дружить. Так вот, о чем это я? Да, на работе я дружил с нашим бухгалтером Колей.
– Это у вас национальная забава – со всеми дружить.
– А как по другому? Слушайте дальше сюда. Сверху у этого Коли была большая голова в очках. А снизу – немного для пописать, остальное – для посмеяться. В общем, с бабами ему не везло, страшное дело. А у меня была знакомая, Зиночка Царева, с ней я тоже дружил. Такая краля, что ни дай божэ. И я пригласил ее отметить вместе тридцатилетие нашей фабрики. Первого июня, как сейчас помню. И тут у нас объявляют конкурс на лучший маскарадный костюм. Ну, вы же знаете, я – закройщик, мастер на все руки. Сделал себе костюм крысы: ушки, хвост, голова. Чудо, а не крыса. Зиночке сообщил по секрету, что буду в этом костюме. Вы следите за моей мыслью?
– Обижаете.
– И знаете что? Вместо себя, в этот костюм я нарядил шлимазла Колю, показал на Зиночку и сказал «фас», а сам собрался поехать в санаторий. Бухгалтер в костюме крысы… Он смеялся с себя во все свои два поролоновых зуба.
Дядя Алик усмехается и смотрит на меня, выжидая, что я оценю всю тонкость юмора, как минимум, заливистым хохотом. Улыбаюсь из вежливости.
– И вот еду я на встречу с квартирантами, чтобы сдать на лето свою однокомнатную, заезжаю на заправку и что я вижу? В шикарном автомобиле «Жигули» первой модели с московскими номерами сидит обалденная цыпа и умирает с горя. Деньги у нее украли, а ехать надо. Эта профура просит меня заправить ей полный бак и двадцать рублей на дорогу, а за это предлагает рассчитаться очень интересным способом не с той стороны. Да, это сейчас молодежь кудой ест, тудой и любит. Володя, вы не в курсе, что они хотят там оплодотворить? Кариес? Я тогда об этом только слышал от одного старого развратника Бибиргама, ходившего в публичный дом до революции, как я на работу. В то время это считалось извращением, тем более за такие деньги.
– И вы проявили излишнее любопытство…
– Излишнее – это совсем не то слово. Там получился такой геволт, что вы сейчас будете плакать и смеяться слезами. Отъезжаем мы с ней в посадочку. Она сама снимает с меня панталоны и тащит все, что в них болтается, себе в рот. Азохен вей, что она вытворяла! Этой мастерице нужно было служить на флоте – ей завязать рифовый узел, не вынимая концов из рота, как вам два пальца на чужой ноге описать. Я прибалдел, что тот гимназист. Приятно вспомнить, – он ненадолго замолкает, прикрывает глаза, по его лицу блуждает довольная улыбка.
– Я сейчас подумал: может, нынешняя молодежь таки все правильно делает? Так вот. Почти в финале я вижу, как мою «Волгу» вскрывают какие-то три абизяны. Представляете? Я выскочил наскипидаренным быком и без штанов побежал спасать имущество.
– И что? Отбили ласточку?
– Володя, посмотрите на мою некрещеную внешность. Вам оттуда видно, что я не Геракл? Или вы думаете, они испугались моего обреза? Бандиты немного посмеялись, и я накинулся на них, как голодный раввин мацу. Я рвал их зубами и получал за это монтировкой по голове. Володя, там остался такой шрам, такой шрам… Я никогда не брею голову – не хочу, шобы мой верхний сосед Борис Моисеевич, дай бог ему здоровья, видя как я иду через двор в магазин, кричал со своего балкона: «Смотрите, смотрите! Залупа за семачками идёт!». Он это и так кричит, но если бы я брился, Борис Моисеевич оказался не так уж неправ. А это обидно. Остался со шрамом, зато без трусов и машины. Что интересно, эта топливная проститутка таки спасла мне жизнь.
– Как? Разве она не была в сговоре с угонщиками?
– Конечно, была. Но эти три адиёта так поспешно погрузились в мою «Волгу», как барон Врангель на последний пароход до Константинополя, и на первом же повороте расцеловали телеграфный столб. Тормоза отказали. А я в больницу попал на три месяца.
– Хорошо, что так обошлось.
– Какое обошлось? Шо вы такое говорите? Квартира несданной все лето простояла! Это были страшенные убытки. Потерянное лето шестьдесят восьмого…
– А с Колей-то что?– А что ему сделается? Он так танцевал с Зиночкой, не снимая верхней части костюма, что ровно через девять месяцев у них пошли крысята.
– .Забавно.
– Да, Володя, кто скажет вам, что в СССР секса не было, плюньте ему в лицо. А потом киньте туда камень. Все было. Тогда женщина могла забеременеть оттого, что заходила в комнату, где пять минут назад кто-то делал детей. На каждом советском головастике стоял ГОСТ и знак качества. Отцовство подстерегало меня на каждом шагу, но я не давался. А Коля поднял белый флаг с первого выстрела. Я танцевал у них на свадьбе, как скаженный. Сейчас Коля ходит весь во внуках и говорит мне спасибо.
– Так при чем тут часы?
– Ах, да. Часы… Разве я не сказал? Их и путевку в санаторий я выменял у Коли на костюм крысы.
– Хе-хе. Получается, вы променяли Зиночку на часы.
– Вы, конечно, исказили мне картину. Но даже если и так. Я сделал это по дружбе. К тому же, Зиночка была очень советская, а часы – почти швейцарские. Улавливаете две эти крупные разницы? Вы хотите сказать, это не стоит сто гривен?! За Зиночку Цареву?! Это была такая краля…
– Думаю, стоит, – улыбаюсь и достаю деньги. 
– Учтите, что сегодня я не принимаю купюры, где ноль нарисован только один раз. Мне будет стыдно покласть их в карманы моих парадно-выходных брук. Я хочу достать при моей женщине цельную сотню и пойти с обеими в кафе «Мороженое».
– Хорошо, дядя Алик, – я нахожу самую нарядную хрустящую сотню. Он с достоинством прячет деньги в карман и уходит.
А недавно, раскрутив часы, я обнаружил внутри современный механизм с батарейкой и надпись на крышке «Made in China». 
Ну, что сказать? 
Мастер.

Так...терять...НЕ хочется!

----------


## Torry Kratch

Си рамно шо "ЛиквидацЫя"... --- гамно.

----------


## BIGBIG

Нашел для Вас такой материал.Может пригодится?Буду рад.


> tf1.mosfont.ru/photo/06/06/52/606529.jpg
> Как раньше легко было подать заявление на работу вагоновожатым...
> 
> Когда я нашёл пачку таких анкет, то в управление забрали одну в качестве исторического сувенира: она теперь висит в одном из кабинетов в рамочке. Ещё одна — у меня в музее. Ещё одну приносил в отдел кадров, да они как-то отказались от их использования.

----------


## Trs

Пригодится, спасибо. В музее есть такая фотография конки (она сделана на заводе Ringhoffer в Чехии перед отправкой в Одессу), но очень низкого качества.

----------


## laskava_

кто-то был на Большой Арнаутской после стрижки? у кого какое мнение? прекрасные фасады оголили свой возраст!

----------


## Antique

Дом на Большой Арнаутской, 24 всё равно плохо виден. Недопилили.

----------


## фауст

> кто-то был на Большой Арнаутской после стрижки? у кого какое мнение? прекрасные фасады оголили свой возраст!


  Это- не стрижка.
 Это-скальпирование.

----------


## BIGBIG

Если нужно лучшее качество,я могу дать.Пришлите мне свой емайл.У меня есть несколько неизвестных изображений в хорошем качестве


> Пригодится, спасибо. В музее есть такая фотография конки (она сделана на заводе Ringhoffer в Чехии перед отправкой в Одессу), но очень низкого качества.

----------


## OMF

По просьбе Trs (а то я сам бы не сделал ) составлена схема по проекту троллейбусной сети 1940 г. Смотреть здесь

----------


## Trs

Ну так сайт почти две недели не обновлялся, что мне думать тогда? А Юра (СПЕКТР) сейчас по уши в учёбе.
_______

Сегодня проходил мимо особняка Кройчика на Б. Арнаутской. Там укрепляют подворотню деревянными сваями и распорками.

----------


## OMF

> Ну так сайт почти две недели не обновлялся, что мне думать тогда? А Юра (СПЕКТР) сейчас по уши в учёбе.
> _______
> 
> Сегодня проходил мимо особняка Кройчика на Б. Арнаутской. Там укрепляют подворотню деревянными сваями и распорками.


 Я был неделю в Шотландии... Теперь еще неделю буду разбираться с тучей фотографий из Одессы.

----------


## laskava_

сегодня показывали Эстонию по телеку, деревья сбросили листву, а город как был прекрасен, так и остался... что с нашим городом не так, почему нашим жителям ничего не надо!

----------


## BIGBIG

Нужно ждать наступления весны!


> сегодня показывали Эстонию по телеку, деревья сбросили листву, а город как был прекрасен, так и остался... что с нашим городом не так, почему нашим жителям ничего не надо!

----------


## laskava_

может спилить все деревья и пригласить Михалкова снимать длительный сериал на военную тематику, и денег заработать на реконструкцию хотя-бя той же Б.Арнаутской?

----------


## doc-men

Приглашайте Путина "реконструкция" будет качественнее.

----------


## laskava_

боюсь там будет больше коррупционных схем, а так искусство ради искусства!!!

----------


## Коннект 002

> сегодня показывали Эстонию по телеку, деревья сбросили листву, а город как был прекрасен, так и остался... что с нашим городом не так, почему нашим жителям ничего не надо!


 
В Таллинне давно приняты ограничения по высоте стр-ва для каждого района , в историческом городе не строят высоток, запрещено устанавливать кондиционеры не фасадах центра.
Для нас это только мечты, до них нужно ещё расти и расти

Не сравнивайте Эстонию с нами
" Мы не янки - мы славяне, наши братья - россияне". Поэтому нам по статусу положено ещё поплескаться в дерьме

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Тема постепенно переходит из обсуждения "Одессы, которую мы не должны потерять" в обсуждение личных достижений, воинских званий, специальностей, и заграничных поездок....
Поверьте, здесь в теме есть люди с "достижениями" и побольше вашего. Только вот они молчат по причине хорошего воспитания и скромности... 

Давайте вернемся к теме "Одессы, которую мы не должны потерять".

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> кто-то был на Большой Арнаутской после стрижки? у кого какое мнение? прекрасные фасады оголили свой возраст!


 Что? Спилили все деревья на Большой Арнаутской?

----------


## феерический

Нет, всего лишь в санитарных целях подрезали кроны до основных стволов, чем вызвали неистовые припадки у недалеких.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Нет, всего лишь в санитарных целях подрезали кроны до основных стволов, чем вызвали неистовые припадки у недалеких.


 А, ну вот, спасибо, прояснил. Я далеко от Одессы, не могу знать.

----------


## феерический

Так а к тебе нет никаких претензий, просто вспоминаю в соц.сетях вопли о том, что намеренно уничтожаются зеленые насаждения в центре и людям весной нечем будет дышать. Причем - угадай контингент громче всех кричащих)

----------


## Пушкин

> Так а к тебе нет никаких претензий, просто вспоминаю в соц.сетях вопли о том, что намеренно уничтожаются зеленые насаждения в центре и людям весной нечем будет дышать. Причем - угадай контингент громче всех кричащих)


   На Думской обсуждают вопрос Евромайдана и задержание Черного -  оставил комментарий, "ребята хватит майданить, давайте лучше Одессу будем защищать". И шо вы думаете? - заминусовали...
Деревья снова будут зелёными или высадят новые, вот на Французском высадили более ста молодых деревьев, а кто об этом знает, слышал? Но то жуткое строительство которое ведётся в городе - это ужас. Военный спуск - " "Наследие" де-Рибаса", Екатериниская улица - кинотеатр Фрунзе - просто стеклянная коробка превышающая высотность рядом стоящих зданий и т.д. Иногда оптимизма не хватает и слёзы накатываются...

----------


## laskava_

> А, ну вот, спасибо, прояснил. Я далеко от Одессы, не могу знать.


 точнее ободрали, в провинции и то по-красивее стрижку делают...
ну неужто зелентрест даже аккуратно подрезать кроны не может!

----------


## Trs

http://i43.tinypic.com/29x6id.jpg
Будущее здание на Белинского угол Пантелеймоновской.

----------


## OMF

> http://i43.tinypic.com/29x6id.jpg
> Будущее здание на Белинского угол Пантелеймоновской.


 А где трамвайные повороты?

----------


## Black_Shef

> А где трамвайные повороты?


 Если хорошо вглядеться можно увидеть. Я сам не сразу их увидел.

----------


## OMF

> Если хорошо вглядеться можно увидеть. Я сам не сразу их увидел.


 Вижу линию по Белинского, вижу бордюр со стороны Музкомедии, но поворотов не видно. Если наложить сегодняшние, то 28-й будет поворачивать прямо через стоянку и мужика с поднятой рукой, а 5-й - по бордюру.

----------


## Antique

> http://i43.tinypic.com/29x6id.jpg
> Будущее здание на Белинского угол Пантелеймоновской.


 Я же говорил, что снесут угловое. Нужно было вводить закон запрещающий сносить градообразующие элементы.

Варварство ХХІ века.

----------


## SaMoVar

Есть масса законов. Но есть группа лиц, которым закон не писан. Есть инфа по старому зданию? Можно в личку.

----------


## Kamin

Может здание и красивое, но не для этого места, это просто полный капец, да там места меньше чем нарисовано.

----------


## OMF

> Я же говорил, что снесут угловое. Нужно было вводить закон запрещающий сносить градообразующие элементы.
> 
> Варварство ХХІ века.


 Первыми градообразующими элементами были крепость Хаджибей и деревянный нужник, построенный суворовскими солдатами. Не сохранились. К ногтю варваров 18-го века, разрушивших "аутентичность" .

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Может здание и красивое, но не для этого места, это просто полный капец, да там места меньше чем нарисовано.


 Подождите, это же здание Индо-Европейского телеграфа? То, которое сносят.

----------


## SaMoVar

Оно самое.

----------


## Antique

> Первыми градообразующими элементами были крепость Хаджибей и деревянный нужник, построенный суворовскими солдатами. Не сохранились. К ногтю варваров 18-го века, разрушивших "аутентичность" .


 Так сейчас многоэтажный нужник и собираются построить, на месте достаточно искусной работы.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Оно самое.


 К сожалению будущие покололения одесситов не увидят этого здания...

А что известно вообще о здании Индо-Европейского телеграфа? Его строили англичане? И работали в этом здании? Я видел в Интернете информацию о том, что в Одессе даже был английский футбольный клуб!

----------


## SaMoVar

Поле, на котором сыгран первый футбольный матч на территории Украины - сохранилось. Пройдитесь на Шампанский переулок и пофотографируйте. Табличка имеется. 
По зданию - стоит подойти в Академию Связи - там точно помню есть небольшой стенд, посвящённый телеграфу. Фрагменты линий и изоляторы + исторические справки. Не помню в каком корпусе (вроде лабкорпус на Тополёва).

----------


## Antique

> К сожалению будущие покололения одесситов не увидят этого здания...
> 
> А что известно вообще о здании Индо-Европейского телеграфа? Его строили англичане? И работали в этом здании?


 И самое интересное, это когда закрылась контора. В 1898 году о ней ни слуху ни духу.




> Я видел в Интернете информацию о том, что в Одессе даже был английский футбольный клуб!


 Был ли футбольный клуб? Существовало Британское атлетическое общество, которое занималось и футболом в том числе. Контора на Сабанеевом мосту, 5. Это такое простое здание возле большого дома Фон-Деш.




> Поле, на котором сыгран первый футбольный матч на территории Украины - сохранилось.


 Например в Ивано-Франковске первый раз в футбол сыграли в 1909 году с командой Львова.

----------


## Пушкин

> И самое интересное, это когда закрылась контора. В 1898 году о ней ни слуху ни духу.
> 
> Был ли футбольный клуб? Существовало Британское атлетическое общество, которое занималось и футболом в том числе. Контора на Сабанеевом мосту, 5. Это такое простое здание возле большого дома Фон-Деш.
> 
> Например в Ивано-Франковске первый раз в футбол сыграли в 1909 году с командой Львова.


  Был, в этом году столетие первого  и по моему единственного чемпионата по футболу Российской империи, где команда Одессы заняла первое место - по этому поводу был доклад в секции Одессика при Доме ученых. Там так же упоминали не только стадион английского клуба где матчи играли ещё в 19ом веке, но и Шереметьевский стадион, а вот его местонахождения пока не ясно.

----------


## [email protected]

Одесский художественный музей – один из самых посещаемых музеев города. По словам сотрудников, в летний период количество визитеров может достигать 2000 человек в день.

В следующем году ОХМ исполнится 115 лет со дня основания...

*Миллионы в рамках и руинах, или Источник вдохновения и богатства народов*
_____
Сегодня сделала фото фасада Дворца Потоцких..
Печальная картина.

----------


## malyutka_e

Дореволюционный фасад нынешнего кукольного театра. Ничего общего с современным.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Например в Ивано-Франковске первый раз в футбол сыграли в 1909 году с командой Львова.


  
Отвечу фотками.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> http://i43.tinypic.com/29x6id.jpg
> Будущее здание на Белинского угол Пантелеймоновской.


 
 Так что, уже все утверждено или это только один из проектов? 

На позитивной ноте... Бывшее здание Приморского РВК (Пантелеймоновская, 2) также не будет сохранено. Те кто имел дело с данным заведением, поймет юмор.
Старые дела... да и армия сейчас уже вроде как на контрактной основе.

----------


## Trs

Судите сами: http://budova.ua/objects/zhiloy-dom-g-odessa-ul-belinskogo-16/

----------


## brassl

Для любителей транспорта. Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## brassl



----------


## Trs

Спасибо! А люди на троллейбусной фотографии не подписаны?

----------


## brassl

Всегда пожалуйста. Подписей нигде нет

----------


## Antique

Эта "Будова" испортила Отраду, а теперь своими грязными ручёнками потянулась и к окрестностям. Дом Каруано они снесли в два счёта, этот так же снесут.

----------


## brassl

Ну и еще. А то давно уже ничего не выкладывал  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

В скверике между Кирпичным пер и пер.  Дунаева сегодня рубили деревья. Пеньки присыпали мусором. Работали пьяные дворники и все вывезли грузовиком. Как узнать, кто и что?

----------


## SaMoVar

> В скверике между Кирпичным пер и пер.  Дунаева сегодня рубили деревья. Пеньки присыпали мусором. Работали пьяные дворники и все вывезли грузовиком. Как узнать, кто и что?


 Официальный запрос в горзелентрест (можно позвонить). Подключите журналистов для создания нужного шумового эффекта (если трест не в курсе).

----------


## Kamin

На последнем фото возле "Победы", это стоянка такси напротив дома "Руссова". Меня там знали все в свое время (отец работал в такси и жили напротив в доме Руссова)

----------


## Jorjic

> В скверике между Кирпичным пер и пер.  Дунаева сегодня рубили деревья. Пеньки присыпали мусором. Работали пьяные дворники и все вывезли грузовиком. Как узнать, кто и что?


 


> ...просто вспоминаю в соц.сетях вопли о том, что намеренно уничтожаются зеленые насаждения в центре и людям весной нечем будет дышать. Причем - угадай *контингент* громче всех кричащих)


 А чего узнавать? Вы (мы) же "контингент". Эти сволочи (мы) почему-то хотят знать квалифицированное мнение о том, что происходит у них перед глазами. Но кому же это надо - с "контингентом" разговаривать?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А чего узнавать? Вы (мы) же "контингент". Эти сволочи (мы) почему-то хотят знать квалифицированное мнение о том, что происходит у них перед глазами. Но кому же это надо - с "контингентом" разговаривать?


 Пилили деревья дворники ЖСК "Фонтанский". На вопросы не отвечали.  Старшего с ними не было. Пеньки прикрыли мусором. Работали днем, но там было так холодно и безлюдно, что практически никто этого и не видел. Был правда, кто-то с фотоаппаратом, но с я его не видела, мне потом очевидцы рассказывали.
 Воспользоваться безвластием желают какие-то проходимцы. Знаю, что этот сквер уже нарезан на участки под коттеджную застройку - об этом писали уже тут и  на кадастровой карте это хорошо видно. 
Пассаж про вопли в соцсетях не поняла, возможно потому, что не являюсь их пользователем

----------


## BIGBIG

Торговая улица.Галерея Руссова

----------


## Trs

> Торговая улица.Галерея Руссова


 Вот это снимок. Спасибо.

----------


## mlch

> И что там?


 После войны - сквер.

----------


## BIGBIG

Паровоз

----------


## Скрытик

> Торговая улица.Галерея Руссова


  Редкое фото! Спасибо огромное!!!!

----------


## Скрытик

> И что там?


 Там очень редкая фотография, жаль опять нет вида разрушенного здания Торговая 2 ((

----------


## SaMoVar

Я когда комментировал - фотки не было)))
По паровозу - Вторая Застава?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> В скверике между Кирпичным пер и пер.  Дунаева сегодня рубили деревья. Пеньки присыпали мусором. Работали пьяные дворники и все вывезли грузовиком. Как узнать, кто и что?


 Там на спуске к морю с переулка Дунаева еще была такая красивая скульптура из бетона в виде моря и чаек. Было красиво, когда идешь к морю и ее видно в перспективе переулка. Кто знает, она еще есть? На картах 2011 года она есть, только вокруг все закидано мусором.

----------


## brassl

> Там на спуске к морю с переулка Дунаева еще была такая красивая скульптура из бетона в виде моря и чаек. Было красиво, когда идешь к морю и ее видно в перспективе переулка. Кто знает, она еще есть? На картах 2011 года она есть, только вокруг все закидано мусором.


 Мы ее в детстве называли "мозги"  :smileflag:  Давно уже там не спускался

----------


## victor.odessa

В это трудно поверить.

«Думской» стали известны вопиющие факты разграбления памятника архитектуры национального значения – дворцового комплекса князя Гагарина на Ланжероновской улице, в котором сегодня располагается Литературный музей.

http://dumskaya.net/news/ogon-po-dvorcam-chast-kompleksa-literaturnogo-mu-031084/

----------


## Antique

> Я когда комментировал - фотки не было)))
> По паровозу - Вторая Застава?


 Нет. Среднефонтанская, 10.

----------


## job2001

> Там на спуске к морю с переулка Дунаева еще была такая красивая скульптура из бетона в виде моря и чаек. Было красиво, когда идешь к морю и ее видно в перспективе переулка. Кто знает, она еще есть? На картах 2011 года она есть, только вокруг все закидано мусором.


 летом была

----------


## Barker

> летом была


 "такая красивая скульптура", это можно поспорить...
но пока на месте...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> "такая красивая скульптура", это можно поспорить...
> но пока на месте...


 "Красота - в глазах смотрящего." Все равно, спасибо за информацию. 

Чем Вам не нравится скульптура? Задумка автора отличная, может стилистически ее можно было выполнить из других материалов?

Здесь не в скульптуре дело, еще пару лет и сквер в Кирпичном переулке (одно из любимых мест отдыха жителей района) будет застроен частными домами, землю ведь уже нарезали...  А потом они закроют и сами переулки, вернее сделают их "частной собственностью".
Вобщем все возвращается на "круги своя", как было до 1917 года.

----------


## Trs

> В это трудно поверить.
> 
> «Думской» стали известны вопиющие факты разграбления памятника архитектуры национального значения – дворцового комплекса князя Гагарина на Ланжероновской улице, в котором сегодня располагается Литературный музей.
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/ogon-po-dvorcam-chast-kompleksa-literaturnogo-mu-031084/


 Просто нет слов. А ещё в музее Западного и Восточного в помещениях второго этажа после ремонта пропала лепнина.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Эта "Будова" испортила Отраду, а теперь своими грязными ручёнками потянулась и к окрестностям. *Дом Каруано* они снесли в два счёта, этот так же снесут.


 да, симпатичный 2-х этажный домик был с большой придомовой территорией.
Кстати, пытался освежить воспоминания фото и на одессастори в разделе Ясная улица его не обнаружил

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> да, симпатичный 2-х этажный домик был с большой придомовой территорией.
> Кстати, пытался освежить воспоминания фото и на одессастори в разделе Ясная улица его не обнаружил


 Особняк Каруано располагался на углу Отрадной и Ясной? Там где сейчас новая высотка?
Сохранили фрагмент забора, хотя и в перестроенном виде.

http://goo.gl/maps/L7Ern

----------


## kravshik

> Там на спуске к морю с переулка Дунаева еще была такая красивая скульптура из бетона в виде моря и чаек. Было красиво, когда идешь к морю и ее видно в перспективе переулка. Кто знает, она еще есть? На картах 2011 года она есть, только вокруг все закидано мусором.


 скульптура недавно еще была.......,но учитывая работу пьяных дворников,может тоже выкинули)))а вообще тот скверик так загажен был ужасно ,при таком соседстве таких домов....неужели им это свинство так приятно под окнами..и сами видать живут там как свиньи,раз им приятно это видеть...ну не сами так найдите кого-то ,вот правда нашли контингент...интересно как убрали.

----------


## Jorjic

> да, симпатичный 2-х этажный домик был с большой придомовой территорией.
> Кстати, пытался освежить воспоминания фото и на одессастори в разделе Ясная улица его не обнаружил


 Это то, что называлось в народе "дом Орлова". К сожалению, его фото действительно, видимо, не сохранилось.

----------


## Antique

> Это то, что называлось в народе "дом Орлова". К сожалению, его фото действительно, видимо, не сохранилось.


 На форуме фотографию публиковали, но это было много лет тому назад.




> да, симпатичный 2-х этажный домик был с большой придомовой территорией.
> Кстати, пытался освежить воспоминания фото и на одессастори в разделе Ясная улица его не обнаружил


 А ведь он там есть: http://www.odessastory.info/GALLERY/thumbnails.php?album=355

----------


## Torry Kratch

Сегодня



Кстати, в Одессе появился новый "Плоский дом"

----------


## Грачиков

Ну почему в народе? Ведь до последнего момента на входе была мраморная табличка ОРЛОВ инициалы не помню вроде был известный врач-гениколог.

----------


## Trs

Титульный список на капитальный ремонт по Горжилуправлению в III квартале 1944 года: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/42558.html

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну почему в народе? Ведь до последнего момента на входе была мраморная табличка ОРЛОВ инициалы не помню вроде был известный врач-гениколог.


 Я имел в виду, что это неофициальное название, но довольно широко известное. В Одессе было много домовладельцев, но, в большинстве случаев, их имена остались известны только специалистам. 
Особенность этого дома в том, что он был куплен Орловым в 1917 году и, соответственно, вскоре его отобрали.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> 


 В 80-х мы называли ее "Зефир" )

----------


## BIGBIG

Поищем!!!


> Там очень редкая фотография, жаль опять нет вида разрушенного здания Торговая 2 ((

----------


## Trs

Давайте не будем заниматься политикой сегодняшних дней в этой теме. Ведь есть другие, более предназначенные для этого.

http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/42885.html — титульный список на капитальный восстановительный ремонт по прочим зданиям в III квартале 1944 г.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Я имел в виду, что это неофициальное название, но довольно широко известное. В Одессе было много домовладельцев, но, в большинстве случаев, их имена остались известны только специалистам. 
> Особенность этого дома в том, что он был куплен Орловым в 1917 году и, соответственно, вскоре его отобрали.


 Орловы жили в этом доме и после революции (а может быть, и после войны), это была врачебная династия. Доктор Орлов принимал роды у  отрадинских женщин, его хорошо помнили и почитали  мои бабушки.

----------


## Trs

И последнее на сегодня: ведомость количества электроэнергии, фактически потреблённой воинскими частями и учреждениями Одесского гарнизона за январь 1925 года и могущей быть оплаченной за счёт квартирного довольствия войск. В ведомости указаны адреса всех приведенных учреждений.

http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/43248.html

----------


## Milkaway

... Друзья, *4 декабря в 16.00 в Доме ученых* откроется юбилейная выставка:"  Дом ученых - 90 лет в документах, публикациях, фотографиях"... среди материалов выставки будут представлены и фотографии из коллекции нашего уважаемого архивариуса *brassla* ... в рамках выставки будут выступления по находкам из архива Дома ученых и воспоминания Владимира Михайловича Кобелева - сына легендарного директора Дома ученых с 1944 - 1962 гг Марии Зиновьевны Зданевич ... Приходите, будет интересно!!!

----------


## BIGBIG

Ищу информацию о Лаврентии Гарматюке.Пока только знаю,что он был дворником в доме Лузановых на Маразлиевской.Может
что-то еще найдется в тайниках памяти

----------


## VicTur

Кадры с плёнок, выложенные в ЖЖ yangur:
Одесса 1992 года;
1 апреля 1992 года.

----------


## kravshik

> Сегодня
> 
> 
> 
> Кстати, в Одессе появился новый "Плоский дом"


 
это где же такое???? не узнаю вообще....новый плоский

а насчет скверика=не думаю,вернее не верится, что могут застроить....ведь такой симпатичный скверик...когда чистый...еще и под окнами жилых комплексов=мне кажется они сами не захотят ничего иметь под окнами..там тоже солидные шишки живут

жаль,что не щелкнул вырубку ,раз уж там был на днях

----------


## Коннект 002

> это где же такое???? не узнаю вообще....новый плоский


 на Франц. бульваре на территории бывшего санатория Россия новый бизнес центр

----------


## Trs

В доме Наума на Маразлиевской, 14б во дворе рухнул балкон пятого этажа и завалил собой те, что были ниже него.

----------


## Коннект 002

> В доме Наума на Маразлиевской, 14б во дворе рухнул балкон пятого этажа и завалил собой те, что были ниже него.


  жить в старом фонде становится всё более опасным

----------


## Antique

> В доме Наума на Маразлиевской, 14б во дворе рухнул балкон пятого этажа и завалил собой те, что были ниже него.


 Да уж, это просто ужасно... На первый взгляд ограды у балконов советские, плиты наверное тоже. Таким образом балконы навряд ли старше, чем в хрущёвке.

----------


## Antique

4 декабря в 14:00 состоится презентация двух книг Олега Губаря.
Книга «Очерки ранней истории евреев Одессы» и «Second ear»

----------


## Пушкин

> 4 декабря в 14:00 состоится презентация двух книг Олега Губаря.
> Книга «Очерки ранней истории евреев Одессы» и «Second ear»


 Спасибо.
.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Да уж, это просто ужасно... На первый взгляд ограды у балконов советские, плиты наверное тоже. Таким образом балконы навряд ли старше, чем в хрущёвке.


 если учесть, что в хрущёвках и даже в сталинках балконы не падают, а здесь упали-спорная точка зрения. Да и способ крепления балконной плиты нетипичен для советского времён Хрущёва:несущий элемент металлический двутавр,  а не жб балка

----------


## Antique

> если учесть, что в хрущёвках и даже в сталинках балконы не падают, а здесь упали-спорная точка зрения. Да и способ крепления балконной плиты нетипичен для советского времён Хрущёва:несущий элемент металлический двутавр,  а не жб балка


 Это могло быть обусловлено тем, что эти балконы были установлены после строительства здания на замену прежним. И чем же не типичен способ крепления, если на Богдана Хмельницкого / Ватутина тоже двутавры.

С другой стороны на более информативном снимке на ограде проглядывается какой-то узор, так что балконы могут быть и аутентичными.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Это могло быть обусловлено тем, что эти балконы были установлены после строительства здания на замену прежним. И чем же не типичен способ крепления, если на Богдана Хмельницкого / Ватутина тоже двутавры.
> 
> С другой стороны на более информативном снимке на ограде проглядывается какой-то узор, так что балконы могут быть и аутентичными.


  Что за балконы на уровне середины окон?

----------


## Antique

> Что за балконы на уровне середины окон?


 Это окна почти на уровне пола. Вариантов немного, два. 1. Это двухярусные комнаты для прислуги. 2. балконы выходят на чёрную лестницу и расположены на площадках.

----------


## Trs

Я практически уверен во втором варианте.

----------


## Antique

> Я практически уверен во втором варианте.


 А я в первом. Для площадок на мой взгляд достаточно невыгодное положение, да и окно тогда было бы цельным. Для проверки я посмотрел на спутниковую карту - в самом центре здания располагается фонарь.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Я практически уверен во втором варианте.


 мне так тоже кажется. По состоянию балконов до обрушения видно, что это общая собственность. К своей одесситы относятся более щепетильно, холят и лелеят.
Балконы наверняка можно была спасти , нанеся гидроизоляцию на плиту. Но это никто не сделал

----------


## inborz

На сайте АТВ написано, что это шаговые балконы пожарного выхода, который много лет не использовался

----------


## Kamin

Тут описана версия обрушения балконов http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2013/12/02/tri_balkona_slojilis_2513.html

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> На сайте АТВ написано, что это шаговые балконы пожарного выхода, который много лет не использовался


 Судя по неухоженной двери входа, которая не закрывалаСЬ, в отличие от железных новых дверей 2-х парадных в углах справа и слева, это действительно какой-то "чёрный" или пожарный выход. Очевидно тогда, что балконы устроены на уровне междуэтажных площадок. И тогда, очевидно, на балконы выходили двери. Но какая-то странная конструкция - пожарный или "чёрный" выход находится в ЦЕНТРЕ ФАСАДА..., а не со стороны двора; может быть заднего двора нет...

----------


## Trs

Так это же дворовый фасад.

----------


## malyutka_e

Фотографии царской России: http://eti.ru/geography/1161259148-fotografii_carskoy_rossii.html

----------


## BIGBIG

Жителям домов в любом фонде пора понять,что если не они,то никто не будет заботится о их собственности


> жить в старом фонде становится всё более опасным

----------


## Antique

Очень интересно, что если эти балконы действительно находятся на чёрной лестнице, то директор Автосборочного должен эти балконы восстановить. Но вот как бы проконтролировать, а то он уже уцепился за то, что балконы якобы относятся к квартирам, но это тенденциозное заявление.

----------


## Trs

А это всё ещё дом Автосборочного?

----------


## victor.odessa

Сергей Решетов, Лариса Ижик
О доме городского головы Одессы Н.А. Новосельского.

К истории переименования улицы Ямской в Новосельского (окончание).

http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_55/alm_55-128-147.pdf

----------


## viktorya ts

ребят есть кто с хотова(киев)!!

----------


## viktorya ts

нужна кое какая помощь!!!!!

----------


## феерический

Вы не ошиблись форумом?

----------


## Antique

> А это всё ещё дом Автосборочного?


 Судя по новостям - да.

----------


## Trs

Решение Горисполкома «О восстановлении работы и пуске в эксплуатацию Газового завода» от 18.10.1944: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/43880.html

----------


## Antique

> Сергей Решетов, Лариса Ижик
> О доме городского головы Одессы Н.А. Новосельского.
> 
> К истории переименования улицы Ямской в Новосельского (окончание).
> 
> http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_55/alm_55-128-147.pdf


 Отличная публикация. Наверное это единственные люди О. Губарем и С. Котелко которые занимаются научными публикациями, все любительские очерки меркнут перед таким качеством. Жаль только ,что подобный материал выходит очень редко. Вот если бы по одному зданию в месяц писали, то через примерно 70 лет была бы уже неплохая подборка. а с текущими темпами и 700 лет может пройти.

----------


## Trs

Да, эта публикация просто великолепна.  Не только с подробнейшей историей, но и чертежом фасада и планом участка — редчайший случай.

Но и свежая публикация о доме Дубинина тоже очень хороша  Об этом квартале настолько подробно никто, как мне кажется, не писал.

----------


## Antique

> Да, эта публикация просто великолепна.  Не только с подробнейшей историей, но и чертежом фасада и планом участка — редчайший случай.


 Да, планов можно по пальцам пересчитать. К тому же это тот случай, когда можно быть точно уверенным, что дом при создании выглядел так, как выглядит сейчас. Подобные дома с пилястрами и рамочками я считал детищем 1860-70 годов, а оказывается подобный стиль уже в те времена был популярен.




> Но и свежая публикация о доме Дубинина тоже очень хороша  Об этом квартале настолько подробно никто, как мне кажется, не писал.


 Без публикации Дроздовского она была бы гораздо скучнее, так как про Дубинина Дроздовский писал в Промышленной Одессе.

----------


## Малиновский

Маразлиевская 2. Похожее фото есть на Одессастори, но не такого хорошего качества.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Маразлиевская 2. Похожее фото есть на Одессастори, но не такого хорошего качества.


 какие орлы классные, Сейчас их наверняка нет, иначе бы заметил.
Точно, жалкое подобие былого великолепия

----------


## Antique

Здание общипано. Многие элементы утрачены. Похожая участь постигла дом Нуты Талисмана на Новосельского.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Коннект 002; Точно, жалкое подобие былого великолепия


 Весь город жалкое подобие былого великолепие.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Без публикации Дроздовского она была бы гораздо скучнее, так как про Дубинина Дроздовский писал в Промышленной Одессе.


 Писал не Дроздовский, а его жена - Ева Краснова. Хотя, муж и жена...  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Маразлиевская 36 - дом Петровой, сейчас ведутся фасадные строительные работы, видимо, с выносом-пристройкой веранды, перила балкона уже нет, вчера обратились в горотдел по защите памятников, они зафиксировали, но сегодня работы продолжаются... Кого бы ещё подключить?
http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.749989%2C46.477748&spn=0.005043%2C0.000926&z=18&l=map%2Cstv

----------


## Trs

В библиотеке «Царское село» незаметно добавилось книг по Одессе: http://book-olds.ru/BookLibrary/48004-Odessa.html

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

В 1987 году в ДК Железнодорожников проходил суд по делу столкновения теплохода "Адмирал Нахимов" и балкера "Петр Васев". Где находился/находится ДК?

----------


## REDSOX

На Троицкой. Между Екатерининской и Александровским.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> На Троицкой. Между Екатерининской и Александровским.


 Спасибо. Точный адрес не подскажете? И что сейчас в этом здании?

----------


## Trs

Выставочный зал «Унион».

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Спасибо. Точный адрес не подскажете? И что сейчас в этом здании?


 В бывшем Дворце жд теперь:
Управление по вопросам охраны объектов культурного наследия Одесской облгосадминистрации 
 Адрес	; 
г. Одесса Ул. Троицкая, 43

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Здание общипано. Многие элементы утрачены.


  Это при том, что в доме находится и работает почётный консул ЮАР, которая не раз обращалась уже к властям по поводу состояния дома.

----------


## brassl

Вечер добрый всем!
Купил сегодня на Староконке, все в пачке узнаваемо, а вот за эти сообразить не могу

----------


## Antique

В продолжение темы про оставленные советскими рабочими даты на фронтонах:





> Вечер добрый всем!
> Купил сегодня на Староконке, все в пачке узнаваемо, а вот за эти сообразить не могу 
> Вложение 7342712 Вложение 7342725


 Тоже не узнаю, как будто бы и не у нас.

----------


## Trs

Второе фото м. б. на Сабанеевом мосту спиной к школе Столярского.

----------


## Jorjic

> Второе фото м. б. на Сабанеевом мосту спиной к школе Столярского.


 По-моему, наоборот. Они стоят лицом к школе Столярского, а за спинами нынешний детский сад.

----------


## Jaak Logus

В одной из соцсетей нашел фото якобы самолета из парка Горького



Действительно ли запечатлено именно это место или же это одно из многих?

----------


## Trs

Я имел в виду положение фотографа, надо было уточнить, да.

----------


## Almond

> В одной из соцсетей нашел фото якобы самолета из парка Горького
> 
> 
> 
> Действительно ли запечатлено именно это место или же это одно из многих?


  Фото не видно.

----------


## doc-men

В парке Горького стоял похожий самолет, но это не он. В Парке Горького он стоял практически на углу ул Космонавтов и ул Г. Петрова. Носом смотрел на перекресток. Под ним было твердое покрытие (то ли асфальт, то ли плитка). Этот же стоит в глубине парка. И носом смотрим бог знает куда. Не, не наш. Наш лучше

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Фото не видно.


 Попробуем так

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Действительно ли запечатлено именно это место или же это одно из многих?


 На парк "Ленинского комсомола" тоже не похоже. А что где то ещё мультики крутили?

----------


## Antique

> Вечер добрый всем!
> Купил сегодня на Староконке, все в пачке узнаваемо, а вот за эти сообразить не могу 
> Вложение 7342712


 Первая фотография - это Новая больница на Слободке. http://goo.gl/maps/RUIIQ

----------


## Screech

Было ли такое видео?

----------


## Screech

http://www.britishpathe.com/video/last-days-in-odessa-aka-odesa/query/Odessa
И это я не видел!!

----------


## Screech

А вот Одесса во льду 1911  





на 1 минуте 13 сек

----------


## klerikal

Елизавета Васильевна Ростковская, урожденная княжна Дабижа. Дружила с Петром Шмидтом.


Ее муж Александр Аркадьевич Ростковский. Убит в 1903 году в Македонии

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Было ли такое видео?


 Что за башня с часами на 0.50 - 0.53?

----------


## Trs

О, у меня есть газеты с фотографиями консула, его семьи и т. д. в связи с убийством. Тоже газетные. Но сами эти иллюстрированные приложения в очень ветхом состоянии. Спасибо.

----------


## klerikal

Похороны А.А. Ростковского в Одессе


Его могила

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> На парк "Ленинского комсомола" тоже не похоже. А что где то ещё мультики крутили?


 Обсудим парк им. Ленинского Комсомола... история, современность, будущее. Кто-то располагает фотографиями советского периода когда парк был в надлежащем состоянии?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> В бывшем Дворце жд теперь:
> Управление по вопросам охраны объектов культурного наследия Одесской облгосадминистрации 
>  Адрес	; 
> г. Одесса Ул. Троицкая, 43


 Не знаком с районом. Оно? Красивое здание. 

http://goo.gl/maps/QvtJA

----------


## Antique

> Не знаком с районом. Оно? Красивое здание. 
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/QvtJA


 Да, оно http://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2013/10/09/одеса-товариство-взаємної-допомоги-п/

----------


## ebreo

> Да, оно http://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2013/10/09/одеса-товариство-взаємної-допомоги-п/


  это кому сложно читать)))  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXEXnz_9k2w  с 11.17

----------


## malyutka_e

> http://www.britishpathe.com/video/last-days-in-odessa-aka-odesa/query/Odessa
> И это я не видел!!


 А здесь: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BxUUIHKlMko  раскадровка этого фильма. Можно сохранить фотографии.
Тут: http://www.britishpathe.com/video/stills/news-in-a-nutshell-aka-odessa-russian-provisions в первой части одесский порт.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs6Fv9PiRm4 - Ночной извозчик (эпизоды с видами Одессы 1928) и много других фильмов.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cCv5GlcoTM - Одесса лето 1942 года.
Эти ссылки для тех, кто не видел их раньше.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Что за башня с часами на 0.50 - 0.53?


 насколько я знаю, - в порту в районе Таможенной пл. Есть на старых открытках.

----------


## Пушкин

так на Пассаже всё таки была башенка :smileflag:

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> насколько я знаю, - в порту в районе Таможенной пл. Есть на старых открытках.


 Спасибо, к сожалению не сохранилась. 

Плюсомет сломался... +++

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Обсудим парк им. Ленинского Комсомола... история, современность, будущее. Кто-то располагает фотографиями советского периода когда парк был в надлежащем состоянии?


  Интересно было бы увидеть фото его советские, а описывали так его:
Из книги:  С. Коваленко, А. Бонецкий. Парки над морем -  «Маяк», Одесса, 1985 г. 
 Парк имени Ленинского комсомола
Парк занимает площадь 26,3 гектара и является памятником природы областного значения. Расположен он в центре промышленной зоны Ильичёвского района и окружён крупными заводами и предприятиями. Проехать к парку можно трамваями № 4, 21 и троллейбусами № 3, 12, 14, автобусом № 101.
Парк имени Ленинского комсомола, заложенный в 1950 году, стал примером удачного изменения облика бывших городских окраин, отличавшихся в дореволюционный период неблагоустроенностью и почти полным отсутствием зелени. По садово-парковому принципу планировки парк больше тяготеет к регулярному: даже периферийные дорожки прямые, с аллейной посадкой деревьев.
Парк имеет три чётко обозначенных входа. Главный – с угла улиц Моисеенко и Володарского открывается нарядным партером с голубыми елями, цветниками, изумрудными газонами. Партер заканчивается клумбой, в центре которой установлен памятник В.И.Ленину. Второй вход – менее парадный – расположен со стороны улиц Иванова и Инструментальной. Широкая аллея от входа проходит здесь вдоль прудов. Третий вход – с улицы Моисеенко. В насаждениях парка много хвойных пород: сосна крымская, можжевельник, биота, ели. Интересны и декоративные лиственные деревья и кустарники: каштан конский, айлант, белая акация, берёза, плакучая форма шелковицы, бирючина, скумпия, тамариск, кизильник, спиреи.
Необычно обсажена главная аллея: с одной стороны – каштан, с другой - белая акация. В центре аллеи – памятный знак с надписью: «Аллея заложена ветеранами комсомола Одесской организации в ознаменование 50-летия ВЛКСМ, октябрь 1968 года» В барельефе – комсомольский значок, ветки лавра, кирка и штык – символы немеркнущей славы комсомола, его боевых и трудовых подвигов.
 Парке имени Ленинского комсомола работают аттракционы, есть детские площадки. Ежегодно ко Дню строителя обновляются экспонаты и образцы продукции передовых строительных организаций, постоянно выставленные в парке.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Обсудим парк им. Ленинского Комсомола... история, современность, будущее. Кто-то располагает фотографиями советского периода когда парк был в надлежащем состоянии?


 Дополнение 
Адрес парка: Одесса, ул. Мельницкая, 32 «б».
В парке было два пруда, использовавшихся для занятий спортом, с вышкой для прыжков в воду. Пруды имели бетонные ограждения с фигурными балясинами и вазами на тумбах. Был летний кинотеатр. Среди аттракционов – «комната смеха».

----------


## Trs

> так на Пассаже всё таки была башенка


 Башенка была очень недолго и пала жертвой пожара 1901 года.

----------


## Пушкин

> Башенка была очень недолго и пала жертвой пожара 1901 года.


  За пожар я знаю,спасибо, а вот фото с башенкой вижу в первый раз...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Дополнение 
> Адрес парка: Одесса, ул. Мельницкая, 32 «б».
> В парке было два пруда, использовавшихся для занятий спортом, с вышкой для прыжков в воду. Пруды имели бетонные ограждения с фигурными балясинами и вазами на тумбах. Был летний кинотеатр. Среди аттракционов – «комната смеха».


 В парк вложено много труда, когда-то он процветал. Этому району очень нужен парк...

----------


## Trs

Фотография перекрёстка Эстонская/Советской Армии в начале 1970-х и аннотация там же: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/45560.html — виден кусочек более несуществующего дома на Привозной.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Рядом с ТУ-104 (который простоял недолго по причине того, что с него просто обдирали дюралевую обшивку по ночам) была площадка кордовых самолётиков, а чуть ниже спорткомплекс "Локомотив". Озеро знаю только одно, разделённое улицей Володарского на два (одна часть [теперь уже болота] осталась в парке, вторая -- на бывшей джутовой фабрике. Процветал парк при Сталине, потом медленно умирал. В 70-е, 80-е в прудах можно было ещё ловить мелкого карасика и нафильтровать дафнию и циклопа для домашнего аквариума. Рядом с прудом было секретное место --- миндалевая роща.

То что Я помню --- скромные карусели для малышей на аллее "заложенной ветеранами" (так писалось на памятном камне, и после прочтения этой надписи Я на велике по ветеранам не поехал) , "Ромашка" для тех, кто постарше, дискотека и идущие на неё вечером колоритные джутарочки и пацаны с торчащей ручкой расчёски из заднего кармана брюк, недостроенный стадион рядом с парком и... опасный туалет.

----------


## mlch

> так на Пассаже всё таки была башенка


 Конечно, была. Но просуществовала недолго. После пожара 1901 года восстанавливать не стали.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> В парк вложено много труда, когда-то он процветал.


 И очень хорошо, что я застал это парк в начале 80-х и своим детскими глазами на всю жизнь запомнил и самолет-кинотеатр, и вышки, и пруды, и аттракционы. Поэтому на майданах мне делать нечего.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Интересно было бы увидеть фото его советские, а описывали так его:
> Из книги:  С. Коваленко, А. Бонецкий. Парки над морем -  «Маяк», Одесса, 1985 г. 
>  Парк имени Ленинского комсомола
> Парк занимает площадь 26,3 гектара и является памятником природы областного значения. Расположен он в центре промышленной зоны Ильичёвского района и окружён крупными заводами и предприятиями. Проехать к парку можно трамваями № 4, 21 и троллейбусами № 3, 12, 14, автобусом № 101.
> Парк имени Ленинского комсомола, заложенный в 1950 году, стал примером удачного изменения облика бывших городских окраин, отличавшихся в дореволюционный период неблагоустроенностью и почти полным отсутствием зелени. По садово-парковому принципу планировки парк больше тяготеет к регулярному: даже периферийные дорожки прямые, с аллейной посадкой деревьев.
> Парк имеет три чётко обозначенных входа. Главный – с угла улиц Моисеенко и Володарского открывается нарядным партером с голубыми елями, цветниками, изумрудными газонами. Партер заканчивается клумбой, в центре которой установлен памятник В.И.Ленину. Второй вход – менее парадный – расположен со стороны улиц Иванова и Инструментальной. Широкая аллея от входа проходит здесь вдоль прудов. Третий вход – с улицы Моисеенко. В насаждениях парка много хвойных пород: сосна крымская, можжевельник, биота, ели. Интересны и декоративные лиственные деревья и кустарники: каштан конский, айлант, белая акация, берёза, плакучая форма шелковицы, бирючина, скумпия, тамариск, кизильник, спиреи.
> Необычно обсажена главная аллея: с одной стороны – каштан, с другой - белая акация. В центре аллеи – памятный знак с надписью: «Аллея заложена ветеранами комсомола Одесской организации в ознаменование 50-летия ВЛКСМ, октябрь 1968 года» В барельефе – комсомольский значок, ветки лавра, кирка и штык – символы немеркнущей славы комсомола, его боевых и трудовых подвигов.
>  Парке имени Ленинского комсомола работают аттракционы, есть детские площадки. Ежегодно ко Дню строителя обновляются экспонаты и образцы продукции передовых строительных организаций, постоянно выставленные в парке.


 в 80-х парк уже был в жалком состоянии. Я туда ездил заниматься в спортивную секцию, поэтому запомнил состояние дел. Заброшенный вонючий ставок поросший травой или камышом. Недействующая вышка для прыжков в воду. Рядом общественный туалет ,исписанный творчеством сортирных поэтов. Больше и вспомнить нечего. Никаких клумб в том районе парка не помню. Видно было, что занимались им спустя рукава

----------


## Trs

Фотография от Бориса Грачикова

----------


## ГеннадийАК

иЗ ИСТОРИИ парка Савицкого (теперь им. Ленинского комсомола):
 Авторы: В. ФАЙТЕЛЬБЕРГ-БЛАНК, академик; В. САВЧЕНКО – канд. ист. наук, доцент; В. ШЕСТАЧЕНКО, полковник.

 (...)  В конце улицы Дальницкой рядом с казармами Скульского находился пруд, из которого брали воду для поливных огородов Савицкого-Воеводского. Там же был разбит сад, носивший его имя. Этот стройный красавец-богач проживал по улице Мельничной в своем особняке возле аптеки Клячкина. На принадлежавшей ему земле от улицы Балковской до Бумажно-джутовой фабрики он выращивал овощи.   (...) Но Воеводского стоит выделить особо. Его знали все жители города (...) Он был известен тем, что на своих землях вырастил большой декоративный сад. На его территории находились ресторанчик, гостиница, танцплощадка. Пришедшие посетители, взяв за 5 копеек входной билет, могли потанцевать, особенно летом, выпить, закусить, провести время в обществе понравившейся им женщины. "Садик" этот славился по всему городу свободной доступностью "жриц любви" и развратом. На первый взгляд, Савицкий ничем не отличался от прочих богачей.  (...) В действительности же он был намного богаче главных воротил города. Но чтобы не давать волю злым языкам завистников, держал свои вклады в Швейцарии. Для многих он был элегантным, культурным и обходительным буржуа. На самом же деле Воеводский являлся поистине страшным и беспощадным разбойником. Он являлся главарем многочисленной и хорошо сколоченной банды грабителей, налетчиков, карманников и пиратов. Основу ее составляли жители Бугаевки. Участники этой шайки занимались самыми разнообразными темными делами. Они "бомбили" банки, кассы, грабили имения купцов, торговцев, организовывали разбойные налеты на поезда, проезжих на проселочных дорогах, реализовывали контрабандные товары. 
 Савицкий, будучи уже в возрасте, сам лично на операции не выезжал, а только разрабатывал их планы и руководил действиями своих подельников. (...)  Сам же он старался казаться на людях "тихой овечкой", обычным хозяином овощных огородов. Воеводский завел такой порядок: на огородные работы его управляющий брал только молодых, хорошо сложенных и красивых девушек, которые со временем, ввиду своего зависимого материального положения, становились сожительницами хозяина. Кроме всего, его подопечные занимались похищением богачек, особенно приезжих, с обязательным их выкупом. Для укрытия своих жертв они широко использовали катакомбы, которые располагались под современными заводами Кинап, Стройгидравлика, Асфальто-битумным. Здесь имелись вполне обжитые комнаты, сохранившиеся до наших пор, сорокаметровый колодец с питьевой водой, помещение пыток с диваном для растягивания жертвы. Именно в этом, скрытом от посторонних глаз подземелье, и прятали схваченных богачей и членов их семей.  (...) Бандиты с помощью пыток в холодных камерах добивались от истязаемых признания о местонахождении их именных драгоценностей. За жен и дочерей вымогали у крупных предпринимателей большой выкуп. Если же деньги в назначенное время не отдавались, то женщины подпольно продавались в Константинопольский дом терпимости. Савицкий носил на указательном пальце правой руки как символ власти пятидесятиграммовый массивный золотой перстень с изображением лягушки, мечущей стрелу, украшенную бриллиантами. И градоначальник, и полиция, естественно, знали о роде его деятельности, но никаких мер к нему не принимали. Видимо, или боялись отмщения со стороны отпетых бандитов, или были подкуплены. Воеводский выходил сухим из воды. Он, как и разбойник с Кавказа Зелим-хан, стал героем одной из кинолент, а их восковые бюсты вместе с бюстами убитого сербского королевича Александра и его матери Драги выставлялись на третий день Пасхи на Куликовом поле. С революцией 1917 года Савицкий, спокойно уложив свой багаж, благополучно отбыл за границу.

----------


## Trs

О старой диспетчерской на Греческой площади и внутри неё: alex-san07.livejournal.com/45591.html

Касаемо истории парка Ленинского Комсомола могу посоветовать обратиться к решению Горисполкома № 307 от 25.03.1949 «О восстановлении парка (б. Савицкого) в границах улиц (...)» /протокол № 8 1949 г./, если есть желание углубляться. Оно есть в ГАОО, фонд Р-1234, опись 7 (доступна в читальном зале), дело можно найти по описи где-то в начале семисотых номеров, вероятно, 709.

----------


## Trs

Путепровод у автовокзала во время реконструкции улицы Фрунзе: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/46188.html

----------


## Trs

Третий день подряд в теме сплошные мои посты.\
http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/46727.html — четыре фотографии новопостроенного здания Общества взаимного кредита на Пушкинской, 10. И маленький сопроводительный текст о том, что было после кредитного общества.

----------


## sashiki

Про окрестности Савицкого.
    В  катакомбах Бугаёвская угол Дальницкой никаких следов пребывания бандитов нет. Может в какой другой выработке...
От себя добавлю ещё - что само здание Джутовой строилось в конце 19 века и имеет под своей территорией интереснейшее архитектурное решение - тоннель, куда убран ручеёк питавший пруды... Тоннель полукруглый в плане шириной метра три, с арочным, трёхслойным сводом, каждый свод уложен под иным углом для прочности. Длинна - не менее 100 метров. По слухам - по тоннелю плавали лодки с людьми. По парапетам можно было пройти от  Ж.Д. насыпи до первого пруда. В настоящее время в тоннель гадят живущие за насыпью и он стал просто отстойником для фекалий. Далее идёт пробка из мусора и первый ставок. Куда СЭС смотрит - неясно...
P. S. А ещё там сейчас стоят  одесские ленины... Стояли, во всяком случае, нескольких там видел...   :smileflag:

----------


## Sergey_L

Подскажите, если кто знает, судьбу этого памятника.

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

Руки бы поотрывать!...

----------


## [email protected]

Кошмар, слов нет!

----------


## Kamin

Рядом с этой надписью очень хорошо бы смотрелись его мозги, в назидание будущим "художникам". Мы тоже росли не пай мальчиками, но такого никогда себе не позволяли.

----------


## verda

А камеру там так и не поставили. Дешевле, наверное, по два раза в год перекрашивать всю колоннаду.

----------


## Antique

Безобразие. То подстанции, то колонада.

----------


## Киров

От Вы даёте,как же мы могли разрисовать колоннаду,мы же жили в не свободной стране...у человека просто за корабелов сердце болит.

----------


## Antique

А вот меня больше всего удивляет, что при диком феодальном помещичьем строе тоже графитчики коллонады не разрисовывали. Даже в лубочном псевдохудожественном стиле, как это делали (и делают) ныне с подстанциями.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Много интересных фото: планы Одессы, храмы, собор: http://www.sobor.odessa.ua/photo.php.

----------


## Trs

А меня ещё удивляет, что какие-то люди своими кривыми пальцами натирают барельефы под Дюком. И Горсовет со своим обещанием поставить цепи даже не почесался.

----------


## OMF

Цепи не спасут - только колючка с напряжением 3000В и(или) голодные ротвейлеры.

----------


## SaMoVar

Да просто у памятников патрули поставить - и делов. Не всё ментам по кабинетам геморрой зарабатывать.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Да просто у памятников патрули поставить - и делов. Не всё ментам по кабинетам геморрой зарабатывать.


 Так вроде там стоят патрули время от времени. Я на веб-камере видел в мае или июне.

----------


## Киров

> Да просто у памятников патрули поставить - и делов. Не всё ментам по кабинетам геморрой зарабатывать.


 ... это что детский форум..?Сейчас охранять памятник так же безопасно,как и Гитлера в апреле 45 года...ой,что то я за Екатерину стал беспокоиться...не потеряем ли мы её..?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Так вроде там стоят патрули время от времени. Я на веб-камере видел в мае или июне.


 он там нужен всегда. И чаще патруля там нет

----------


## Киров

> Обсудим парк им. Ленинского Комсомола... история, современность, будущее. Кто-то располагает фотографиями советского периода когда парк был в надлежащем состоянии?


 А вот будущий парк Ленинского комсомола  в период оккупации.

----------


## Скрытик

> А камеру там так и не поставили. Дешевле, наверное, по два раза в год перекрашивать всю колоннаду.


  Зато в Измаиле круглосуточный пост ППС поставили возле памятнику Ленина. Что бы вандалы не сломали

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вложение 7382730
> А вот будущий парк Ленинского комсомола  в период оккупации.


 Насколько я читал обсуждения этого фото - место не определено.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Да просто у памятников патрули поставить - и делов. Не всё ментам по кабинетам геморрой зарабатывать.


 Патрули у нас теперь на стоят, а в иномарках сидят с роацией. 
Я предлагал когда-то в обращении с совету ректоров Одессы через газету,хотя бы веснойосенью выставлять у памятниколв дружины, как-бы, из студентов историков, культурологов и педагогов, чтобы они рассказывали людям - с чем имеют дело и как к этому относиться, а также внужных случаях информировать ментуру, но никто не отозвался.
М.б. кто-то может на них воздействовать? Если управление охраны памятников не закроют, то можно бы попробовать через него - нынешеий начальник инициативный.

----------


## SaMoVar

Одна wi-fi камера решила бы проблему.

----------


## Antique

> Зато в Измаиле круглосуточный пост ППС поставили возле памятнику Ленина. Что бы вандалы не сломали


 События даже ближе к нам: по АТВ показали подростков, которые по ночам памятник Ленину на Джутовых прудах охраняют.

----------


## Trs

Абсурдная ситуация: завалить памятник Дюку в центре города сейчас проще, чем памятник Ленину на Дальних Мельницах.\

http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/47122.html — небольшой пост о доме Бродского на Ришельевской с 1890-х по 1920-е.

----------


## Antique

Во дворе главной синагоги новое строительство:

----------


## SaMoVar

Расширяются.

----------


## Melomanka

> События даже ближе к нам: по АТВ показали подростков, которые по ночам памятник Ленину на Джутовых прудах охраняют.


  Antique, скажите пожалуйста, эти пруды находятся возле джутовой фабрики? 
Дело в том, что я в детстве ходила в детский сад, принадлежащий джутовой фабрике. Естественно, мало что помню о том времени, но вот Вы напомнили о прудах , и в голове возникла картинка : прямо недалеко от игровых площадок был какой-то очень красивый, продолговатой формы водоем с нависающими над водой ветвями ив , воспитательница часто нам показывала в воде каких-то рыбок и головастиков...
Если я не ошибаюсь, это они и есть , эти пруды?

----------


## Antique

> Antique, скажите пожалуйста, эти пруды находятся возле джутовой фабрики? 
> Дело в том, что я в детстве ходила в детский сад, принадлежащий джутовой фабрике. Естественно, мало что помню о том времени, но вот Вы напомнили о прудах , и в голове возникла картинка : прямо недалеко от игровых площадок был какой-то очень красивый, продолговатой формы водоем с нависающими над водой ветвями ив , воспитательница часто нам показывала в воде каких-то рыбок и головастиков...
> Если я не ошибаюсь, это они и есть , эти пруды?


 Они самые. Для отделения волокон джута от коры нужна вода, по-этому эти озёра использовались для производства жута. На счёт их происхождения ничего сказать не берусь, оно может быть природным. Вероятно джутовая фабрика до революции использовала одно озеро, а в 1947 году ей отдали озеро на хуторе Савицкого (нынешний парк).


Детский сад, это заброшенное здание на Стуса?

----------


## Ричар

> События даже ближе к нам: по АТВ показали подростков, которые по ночам памятник Ленину на Джутовых прудах охраняют.


 Не смотрите на ночь АТВ.

----------


## Пушкин

> Во дворе главной синагоги новое строительство:


 Строят хозяева соседнего с синагогой здания, причем строят давно....

----------


## Пушкин

> Абсурдная ситуация: завалить памятник Дюку в центре города сейчас проще, чем памятник Ленину на Дальних Мельницах.\
> 
> http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/47122.html — небольшой пост о доме Бродского на Ришельевской с 1890-х по 1920-е.


  Магазин Петрококино сгорел во время войны при румынах, но не во время авионалёта, а от того что там лазили румыны (товаров много оставалось). Есть свидетельства человека который был ещё мальчиком и жил на Греческой 15. 

Большое спасибо за статью...

----------


## BIGBIG

Шляпный магазин И.Скроцкаго

----------


## Melomanka

> Детский сад, это заброшенное здание на Стуса?


 Спасибо за разъяснение, Antique!
Я показала фото родителям, - они говорят, что это корпус, в котором жили работники джутовой фабрики, их там несколько было, а детский сад где-то в глубине, подальше от дороги. Получается так: пруд -слева, а сад - справа.
Пару слов про ясли-сад нашла вот здесь:
http://djutovaya.ru/3/24.htm

----------


## Almond

> Спасибо за разъяснение, Antique!
> Я показала фото родителям, - они говорят, что это корпус, в котором жили работники джутовой фабрики, их там несколько было, а детский сад где-то в глубине, подальше от дороги. Получается так: пруд -слева, а сад - справа.
> Пару слов про ясли-сад нашла вот здесь:
> http://djutovaya.ru/3/24.htm


  Здание детского сада - дальше, за этим, имеет прилегающую территорию. Там сейчас детский приют Свитанок.

----------


## Trs

> Магазин Петрококино сгорел во время войны при румынах, но не во время авионалёта, а от того что там лазили румыны (товаров много оставалось). Есть свидетельства человека который был ещё мальчиком и жил на Греческой 15. 
> 
> Большое спасибо за статью...


 Большое спасибо за уточнение. Исправил.

----------


## Пушкин

> Большое спасибо за уточнение. Исправил.


  Вообще то интересные эти Бродские - есть противоречивые сведения, а возможно стереотипы, стоит детально изучить историю этой семьи - планы на будущее...)))

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Шляпный магазин И.Скроцкаго


 А адрес?

----------


## Trs

На Преображенской в доме Мими. Это рядом с Пассажем, в соседнем здании.
___________

«Одесская жизнь» пишет, что умерла Александра Ильинична Ильф.

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо за разъяснение, Antique!
> Я показала фото родителям, - они говорят, что это корпус, в котором жили работники джутовой фабрики, их там несколько было, а детский сад где-то в глубине, подальше от дороги. Получается так: пруд -слева, а сад - справа.
> Пару слов про ясли-сад нашла вот здесь:
> http://djutovaya.ru/3/24.htm


 Спасибо за ссылку! Жаль что в книге нет ни одного плана. А вы не можете попросить родителей нарисовать план расположения зданий с обозначением их функции? Сейчас в корпусах располагаются склады и уже непонятно, что и где было.

Интересно, что у здания большие окна и нет никаких балконов. похоже, что это было общежитие. А вы не могли бы спросить родителей на счёт фабричного роддома?  В справочнике В.А. Пилявского есть запись "родильный дом фабрики технических тканей, 1937, арх. Гродский И.О.", но где это здание было совершенно непонятно.

----------


## Пушкин

Друзья, подскажите - это вид в сторону моря или на оборот? :smileflag:

----------


## Melomanka

> Спасибо за ссылку! Жаль что в книге нет ни одного плана. А вы не можете попросить родителей нарисовать план расположения зданий с обозначением их функции? Сейчас в корпусах располагаются склады и уже непонятно, что и где было.
> 
> Интересно, что у здания большие окна и нет никаких балконов. похоже, что это было общежитие. А вы не могли бы спросить родителей на счёт фабричного роддома?  В справочнике В.А. Пилявского есть запись "родильный дом фабрики технических тканей, 1937, арх. Гродский И.О.", но где это здание было совершенно непонятно.


 Мы бы с удовольствием, Antique, ради правого дела. И нарисовали, и рассказали бы...))  Но мои родители никакого отношения не имеют к фабрике, кроме того, что водили меня той дорогой в сад. Они не в курсе...
Насчет роддома мама обещала узнать у своей подруги, работавшей на джутовой в 60-е годы.  Сообщу.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Мы бы с удовольствием, Antique, ради правого дела. И нарисовали, и рассказали бы...))  Но мои родители никакого отношения не имеют к фабрике, кроме того, что водили меня той дорогой в сад. Они не в курсе...
> Насчет роддома мама обещала узнать у своей подруги, работавшей на джутовой в 60-е годы.  Сообщу.


 Большое спасибо!




> если учесть, что в хрущёвках и даже в сталинках балконы не падают, а здесь упали-спорная точка зрения. Да и способ крепления балконной плиты нетипичен для советского времён Хрущёва:несущий элемент металлический двутавр,  а не жб балка


 В одном из тв сюжетов сообщили, что эти балконы были установлены в 1947 году.

----------


## Пушкин

> «Одесская жизнь» пишет, что умерла Александра Ильинична Ильф.


 Светлая ей память!!! 

(не моё но...)

КТО-ТО
УХОДИТ РАНЬШЕ, КТО-ТО УХОДИТ ПОЗЖЕ...

ПАУЗА... ОСТАНОВКА... ВЫХОД... ВЕРНУТЬ НЕЛЬЗЯ...

И, ОСТАВЛЯЕТ КАЖДЫЙ... ТО, ЧТО ВСЕГО ДОРОЖЕ...

ЛЕНТУ ВОСПОМИНАНИЙ...ИЗБРАННОЕ...ДРУЗЬЯ...

КТО-ТО УЙДЕТ ПОД УТРО... КТО-ТО УЙДЕТ ПОД ВЕЧЕР...

КТО-ТО СОТРЕТ ВСЕ ПИСЬМА...КТО-ТО - ВСЕ АДРЕСА...

И, СООБЩИТ СПОКОЙНО НАШ ИНТЕРНЕТ-ДИСПЕТЧЕР,

ЧТО УДАЛЕН АККАУНТ...ЧИСТАЯ ПОЛОСА...

НИ НАПИСАТЬ, НИ КРИКНУТЬ...ГОРЛО ПЕРЕДАВИЛО...

ФРАЗЫ, ЧТО НЕ СКАЗАЛИ...МЕДЛЕННО  ГАСНЕТ СВЕТ...

В  НАШИХ  ЗАКРЫТЫХ  ФАЙЛАХ:

- ТЕ, КОГО МЫ ЛЮБИЛИ!

- ТЕ, С КЕМ  МЫ  ТАК  ДРУЖИЛИ!

- ТЕ, КТО УЖЕ НЕ СЛЫШИТ...

- ТЕ, КОГО БОЛЬШЕ НЕТ.........

----------


## Shipshin

> Друзья, подскажите - это вид в сторону моря или на оборот?


 Фотограф стоит возле бульв Лидерса. (Он у него за спиной справа.) Вправо и вперед - Аллея Неизвестному матросу. Прямо, почти, Александровская колона. Море - чуть правей.

----------


## Trs

http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/47768.html — клуб ОТТУ изнутри где-то во второй половине 1970-х. Я не был в Андреевском подворье и не знаю как там внутри сейчас. А вы знаете?

UPD: только что перезалил фотографии, их там *шесть* штук

----------


## Almond

> Спасибо за ссылку! Жаль что в книге нет ни одного плана. А вы не можете попросить родителей нарисовать план расположения зданий с обозначением их функции? Сейчас в корпусах располагаются склады и уже непонятно, что и где было.
> 
> *Интересно, что у здания большие окна и нет никаких балконов. похоже, что это было общежитие. А вы не могли бы спросить родителей на счёт фабричного роддома?  В справочнике В.А. Пилявского есть запись "родильный дом фабрики технических тканей, 1937, арх. Гродский И.О.", но где это здание было совершенно непонятно.*


 Я, проезжая всякий раз мимо него, думаю, что там была какая-то поликлиника, или больница. Такое оно производит впечатление. Возможно, что роддом был, как раз, в этом здании.

----------


## Пушкин

> Фотограф стоит возле бульв Лидерса. (Он у него за спиной справа.) Вправо и вперед - Аллея Неизвестному матросу. Прямо, почти, Александровская колона. Море - чуть правей.


  Может стоит спиной к Успенской/ Маразлиевской?

----------


## фауст

> Спасибо за ссылку! Жаль что в книге нет ни одного плана. А вы не можете попросить родителей нарисовать план расположения зданий с обозначением их функции?.


  В 70-е годы в одном из зданий, располагалась детская поликлиника.
Вход со стороны железной дороги.

http://clck.ru/8xCAz

----------


## Shipshin

Фотограф стоит возле бульв. Лидерса.
В данном случае Успенская уг. Маразлиевской - находится слева.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Друзья, подскажите - это вид в сторону моря или на оборот?


 За самоваром - макет подстанции))). Это в сторону центра города фотка.

----------


## OMF

Смотрю на открытку и думаю - а насколько было бы интересней, если бы всё это хозяйство сохранилось... Но почему-то все выставочные городки очень недолговечны, только ВДНХ продолжает стоять...

----------


## heffalump1974

Выставка 1910-го года (и фотографии) замечательны, но, после вопросов о местоположении объектов и у меня появился вот какой: а существовала ли карта-схема этой самой выставки (а не только панорамные картинки и снимки)?

----------


## Trs

На Одессастори есть. Но я не помню где: в выставке? в картах и планах? Я её публиковал на трансфото, но уменьшенной.

----------


## Antique

> В 70-е годы в одном из зданий, располагалась детская поликлиника.
> Вход со стороны железной дороги.http://clck.ru/8xCAz


 Я думаю первоначально это был производственный корпус, труба располагается совсем рядом да и здание дореволюционное. Проблема в том, что к обозримому будущему, то есть к 1960-70 годам многие здания дореволюционных и межвоенных времён утратили первоначальную функцию. Вот например, буквально напротив, детский сад 1930-х годов на Дальних Мельницах был превращён в жилой дом.




> Здание детского сада - дальше, за этим, имеет прилегающую территорию. Там сейчас детский приют Свитанок.


 Это здание появилось уже после войны, а до этого сад был в другом здании.

----------


## Пушкин

> Фотограф стоит возле бульв. Лидерса.
> В данном случае Успенская уг. Маразлиевской - находится слева.
> Вложение 7396466


 О, Спасибо, теперь понял - значит вид в сторну города...

----------


## Antique

> Выставка 1910-го года (и фотографии) замечательны, но, после вопросов о местоположении объектов и у меня появился вот какой: а существовала ли карта-схема этой самой выставки (а не только панорамные картинки и снимки)?


 На Одессастори есть http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=63&pid=16097#top_display_media И та же карта приводилась в книге про Одесские выставки издательства Астропринт.

----------


## milochka59

Это ты обо мне

----------


## Melomanka

Antique, насчет роддома узнали. 
Наша знакомая жила в общежитии джутовой фабрики. Говорит, что роддома в 60-е годы точно не было. Помнит только профилакторий, в котором периодически лечилась. 
 Да, и еще упомянула ясли, куда можно было сдавать детей прямо из роддома, чуть ли не на 3-и сутки (ужас !)
Хотя декретный отпуск тогда был 52 дня , некоторые женщины были вынуждены выйти на работу раньше .

----------


## Antique

Благодарю Вас!

----------


## Trs

*Antique,* детсад был на территории фабрики. Есть решение ГИК № 1082 от 08.09.1949 «Об организации дома грудного ребёнка № 5». Суть его в том, что на территории джутовой фабрики организовывается дом грудного ребёнка в помещении детского сада ясельного типа. Сам детский сад выселяют в помещение, более для него подходящее.

----------


## heffalump1974

Спасибо уважаемым *Trs* и *Antique* за уточнение по карте выставки.

----------


## Trs

Фото П. Р. Дыро. С наступающим 1954-м годом!

----------


## BIGBIG

Утверждают,что в Одессе в 1942 году

----------


## Antique

> Утверждают,что в Одессе в 1942 году


 Мягко говоря очень сомнительно. Я бы принял изображённое на фото за Венгрию, Румынию или западную Украину.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Trs;...[/QUOTE]
 У меня вопрос к главному трамвайщику :smileflag:  Почему в некоторых трамваях 18-й линии много табличек и наклеек на чешском языке? Они что, побывали на ремонте в Чехии?

----------


## Pinky

Я хоть и не главный, и не трамвайщик, но ответ знаю - это чешские б/у вагоны, которые куплены в прошлом году не задорого.
OMF, возможно даст более развёрнутый ответ.
Надо сказать, что они, по сравнению с нашими, сохранились почти в идеальном состоянии.

----------


## Trs

> У меня вопрос к главному трамвайщику Почему в некоторых трамваях 18-й линии много табличек и наклеек на чешском языке? Они что, побывали на ремонте в Чехии?


 Ха! Если бы. *Good++++* абсолютно прав.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *список вагонов из Чехии*
7030 | Tatra T3SUCS | 1983 | До 10.2012 — Прага, 7030
7056 | Tatra T3SUCS | 1983 | До 11.2012 — Прага, 7056
7057 | Tatra T3SUCS | 1983 | До 02.2013 — Прага, 7057
7061 | Tatra T3SUCS | 1983 | До 11.2012 — Прага, 7061
7063 | Tatra T3SUCS | 1983 | До 11.2012 — Прага, 7063
7109 | Tatra T3SUCS | 1985 | До 11.2012 — Прага, 7109
7110 | Tatra T3SUCS | 1985 | До 10.2012 — Прага, 7110
7111 | Tatra T3SUCS | 1985 | До 10.2012 — Прага, 7111
7112 | Tatra T3SUCS | 1983 | До 02.2013 — Мост и Литвинов, 224
7113 | Tatra T3SUCS | 1985 | До 11.2012 — Прага, 7113
7114 | Tatra T3SUCS | 1985 | До 02.2013 — Мост и Литвинов, 271
7149 | Tatra T3SUCS | 1985 | До 07.2012 — Кривой Рог, 7149; до 03.2012 — Прага, 7149

______________________

alex-san07.livejournal.com/48427.html — список домов, предоставленных в 1944 году под восстановление управлением Одесской железной дороги (с подробностями).

----------


## BIGBIG

Какое будет мнение знатоков?

----------


## Antique

> Какое будет мнение знатоков?


 По первой ничего не скажу, а вот вторая уже бывала в этой теме. Приморская улица, 22, вид от дворца Бржозовского.

----------


## Anna1488

Одесса очень красивый город,летом собираюсь приехать)

----------


## inborz

> Утверждают,что в Одессе в 1942 году


 Военный спуск угол Гаванной?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Одесса очень красивый город,летом собираюсь приехать)


 Одесса -руинированный город. Хотелось бы, чтобы Вы были готовы и к этому... и не разочаровались.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Завтра, 19-го в 12 час. в музее "Христианская Одесса" открывается выставка "УКРАИНА: ПАМЯТЬ О РОМАНОВЫХ".
Романовы Одессу посещали многократно.

----------


## Trs

1. *Пушкин,* помните гипотезу о том, что нынешний дом на Ришельевской, 10, построен с использованием частей дома Бродского? В следующем году мы узнаем как всё на самом деле было. Я нашёл в описи решений горисполкома за 1949 год нечто очень многообещающее: в протоколе № 35 от 29.12.1949 есть решение № 1580 «О предоставлении заводу № 490 министерства судостроительной промышленности полуразрушенного здания № 10 по улице Ленина для воссоздания под жилой дом». 

2. О состоянии объектов банно-ванного треста в 1944 году, списки бань на 1944 и 1949 годы: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/48667.html

----------


## Скрытик

Сегодня на аукционе выиграл лот с часами из магазина Иосифа Баржанского.
http://s1.violity.com/files/2013/12/13/15/50016_1386940389.jpg
http://s1.violity.com/files/2013/12/13/15/50016_1386940376.jpg
Кто-то в курсе где был этот часовой магазин?
Восстановил справедливость - верну часы в Одессу  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

В доме Бродской на Дерибасовской улице. Это часть № 31, примыкающая к Пассажу.

Ничего себе, да ведь у моей бабушки почти такие же висят, но попроще.

----------


## Скрытик

Это 6-е часы в моей коллекции. Есть и попроще и посерьезнее. 
Честно говоря, если бы не бирка, я бы их не купил  :smileflag:  Корпус интересный, но не эксклюзивный.

----------


## Trs

Корпус, по всей видимости, распространённый. У бабушкиных такой же без кокошника и с более простым маятником.

----------


## VicTur

Скрытик, Trs, вы, случайно, не знаете, ремонтирует ли где-нибудь кто-нибудь в Одессе подобные часы? Очень хочется повесить на стенку, но чтобы при этом ещё и шли.

----------


## Алевтина8

Одесса - это просто песня, а ее коренные жители счастливейшие люди на Земле.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Завтра, 19-го в 12 час. в музее "Христианская Одесса" открывается выставка "УКРАИНА: ПАМЯТЬ О РОМАНОВЫХ".
> Романовы Одессу посещали многократно.


 о приходе вместе с Романовыми крепостного права не забудут сказать?

----------


## Скрытик

> Скрытик, Trs, вы, случайно, не знаете, ремонтирует ли где-нибудь кто-нибудь в Одессе подобные часы? Очень хочется повесить на стенку, но чтобы при этом ещё и шли.


  Есть часовщик, познакомился на староконке. Телефон 7333053.
Сам еще не обращался, но уже многим посоветовал. Пока не били  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> 1. *Пушкин,* помните гипотезу о том, что нынешний дом на Ришельевской, 10, построен с использованием частей дома Бродского? В следующем году мы узнаем как всё на самом деле было. Я нашёл в описи решений горисполкома за 1949 год нечто очень многообещающее: в протоколе № 35 от 29.12.1949 есть решение № 1580 «О предоставлении заводу № 490 министерства судостроительной промышленности полуразрушенного здания № 10 по улице Ленина для воссоздания под жилой дом».


  Уверен что это таки перестроенный дом Бродского, но у Бродского ещё был дом в Овчиниковском переулке, номера не помню...

----------


## inborz

В Авчинниковском переулке дом №13, отданный им для Талмудторы

----------


## KIRA_

> Коренные жители Одессы выехали или находятся на вторм кладбище.


  Не согласна...на Фонтане очень весело...здесь много коренных жителей в старых домиках...Возле меня дом где жил Борис Барский) так он  приезжаел к себе во двор и собирает  и собирал своих соседей за большим столом во дворе))было весело)ностальгия

----------


## Trs

Меня удивляет то, как в этой теме время от времени появляются люди, отвечающие на посты шестилетней давности.

Ну а в отношении упомянутого поста *ardaleon* очевидно, что автор неправ.

----------


## BIGBIG

Магазин находился в Пале-Ройале в доме Страца с 1841 года


> Сегодня на аукционе выиграл лот с часами из магазина Иосифа Баржанского.
> http://s1.violity.com/files/2013/12/13/15/50016_1386940389.jpg
> http://s1.violity.com/files/2013/12/13/15/50016_1386940376.jpg
> Кто-то в курсе где был этот часовой магазин?
> Восстановил справедливость - верну часы в Одессу

----------


## BIGBIG

Магазин Абрикосова еще был в 1924 году

----------


## OMF

> о приходе вместе с Романовыми крепостного права не забудут сказать?


 Если я не ошибаюсь, то с одним из Романовых оно вообще-то ушло. А пришло еще при Рюриковичах... Потом опять пришло в 32-м...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Скрытик, Trs, вы, случайно, не знаете, ремонтирует ли где-нибудь кто-нибудь в Одессе подобные часы? Очень хочется повесить на стенку, но чтобы при этом ещё и шли.


 Мне отремонтировали часы 100 летней давности. Мастера нашёл совершенно случайно на посёлке. Часы идут. Найду телефон, сброшу в личку.

----------


## Пушкин

> В Авчинниковском переулке дом №13, отданный им для Талмудторы


  И в тоже время А. де-Рибас описывает госпожу Бродскую как светскую даму...

----------


## Пушкин

Интересное фото.

----------


## kravshik

> Интересное фото.Вложение 7416643


 ИНтересное,раньше не видел....наверное после войны ,в память.....,и место необычное

----------


## inborz

> И в тоже время А. де-Рибас описывает госпожу Бродскую как светскую даму...


 а при чем одно к другому? Акт благотворительности. Нынешним - наука

----------


## inborz

> Интересное фото.Вложение 7416643


 Ясно показывает, как нельзя перебарщивать с памятными знаками, особенно военными. Как хорошо, что колоннада стоит, а танк исчез

----------


## Пушкин

> а при чем одно к другому? Акт благотворительности. Нынешним - наука


  Ну как причем? А стереотип о том что вся Одесса была сплошь ортодоксальной, кроме трёхсот человек общины Новой Главной синагоги?

----------


## inborz

Одесса? Ортодоксальная? Никто нигде такого не говорил. Напротив, "на 100 верст от Одессы пылает геенна огненная". Культ денег, развлечений, чего угодно, но не религиозного рвения ни в одной религии

----------


## Antique

> Ну как причем? А стереотип о том что вся Одесса была сплошь ортодоксальной, кроме трёхсот человек общины Новой Главной синагоги?


 А разве ортодоксальные иудеи не занимались благотворительностью?

----------


## Пушкин

> А разве ортодоксальные иудеи не занимались благотворительностью?


  Я не о благотворительности, я о другом..., но вообще то не настолько, как   это делали  традиционалисты или прогрессивисты (конечно как сейчас мы называем эти направления)

----------


## Пушкин

> Одесса? Ортодоксальная? Никто нигде такого не говорил. Напротив, "на 100 верст от Одессы пылает геенна огненная". Культ денег, развлечений, чего угодно, но не религиозного рвения ни в одной религии


  Говорили и много говорили, особенно в начале 90х, да и досих пор некоторыми преподносится..., да не мне вам Иночка рассказывать, вы сами знаете))))

П.С. что касается 19го века - так вспомните Осипа Рабиновича "История о том, как реб Хаим-Шулим Фейгис путешествовал из Кишинёва в Одессу, и что с ним случилось", особенно в той части когда жена его предостерегает...))))))))

----------


## Trs

http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/49230.html — газетная фотография работников центральной электростанции в 1903 году (по случаю десятилетия аренды электростанции инж. И. А. Маргулисом).
________________________________

В понедельник, 23 декабря, музей трамвайно-троллейбусного управления работает с четырёх до семи (в семь придут журналисты). Если вы не могли его посетить из-за того, что он обычно не принимает посетителей после пяти — вот возможность туда наведаться. Не думаю, что такое ещё когда-либо будет.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Интересное фото.Вложение 7416643


 Значит кадр из фильма "Два Федора" это не декорация и не комбинированная съемка.

----------


## Antique

Несколько лет назад полочка на доме Брандта была в плохом состоянии:


Ранее конца этого года её отреставрировали:

----------


## Jorjic

> Значит кадр из фильма "Два Федора" это не декорация и не комбинированная съемка.


 А есть еще хоть где-то упоминания об этом танке? 
Я, конечно, не могу надеяться на собственную память, но все же. Танк или что-то большое железное на бульваре возле Воронцовского дворца я помню. Но это было в 40-х, вскоре после победы. А этого совершенно не помню. К тому же место очень странное для памятника, особенно в те годы - мало посещаемое, не очень бросающееся в глаза. А тут еще "Два Федора". Хуциев с Тодоровским могли себе позволить небольшую шалость.

----------


## arkoh

"Два Федора" 1958, снимали не ранее 1955 г ( троллейбус там с 1955). Не было там никакого танка, рос я в этом районе.

----------


## Trs

Мне только что сказали то же самое. Танка никогда не было и он может быть декорацией к фильму.

К тому же, есть фотография того же склона в 1960-е и его там нет.

----------


## Kamin

В эти годы мы (семьей с друзьями) ходили на Крымскую на катера и с бабушкой в порт, она ветеран порта и танка в этом месте никогда не было, пацанам я думаю такое запоминается!  :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А есть еще хоть где-то упоминания об этом танке? 
> Я, конечно, не могу надеяться на собственную память, но все же. Танк или что-то большое железное на бульваре возле Воронцовского дворца я помню. Но это было в 40-х, вскоре после победы. А этого совершенно не помню. К тому же место очень странное для памятника, особенно в те годы - мало посещаемое, не очень бросающееся в глаза. А тут еще "Два Федора". Хуциев с Тодоровским могли себе позволить небольшую шалость.


 Здесь давно обсуждалась эта тема, но так к общему решению и не пришли. По идее, после войны возле колоннады был музей Героической обороны Одессы. Туда свозили всякую трофейную военную технику. Возможно, для полноты картины решили на склоне установить и памятник ее победителю.

----------


## Jorjic

> Здесь давно обсуждалась эта тема, но так к общему решению и не пришли. По идее, после войны возле колоннады был музей Героической обороны Одессы. Туда свозили всякую трофейную военную технику. Возможно, для полноты картины решили на склоне установить и памятник ее победителю.  Вложение 7421316


 Вот я об этом музее (я только не знал тогда, что это музей) и упоминал. Мне больше всего, видимо, запомнился танк или самоходка, потому что разрешалось лазить в люк. И это было в 40-х годах, а тут речь о середине 50-х.
Стопроцентно утверждать, конечно, не берусь, но очень сомневаюсь. К тому же установка такого памятника не могла не оставить следов хотя бы в прессе.

----------


## Гидрант

http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?vorontsovskij_dvorets
"*Макет* танка, установленный для съемок фильма "Два Федора", 1958" (с)

----------


## Antique

> Мне только что сказали то же самое. Танка никогда не было и он может быть декорацией к фильму.
> 
> К тому же, есть фотография того же склона в 1960-е и его там нет.


 С одного из ракурсов силуэт его уж очень бутафорский.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?vorontsovskij_dvorets
> "*Макет* танка, установленный для съемок фильма "Два Федора", 1958" (с)


 Спасибо! Ну вот все точки над "и" расставлены. Танк действительно какой то странной модфикации, уж совсем не тот, что вытаскивают из развалин дома в фильме.

----------


## inborz

а как тогда соотносится приведенная Вами же вырезка из газеты? Что-то я запуталась...

----------


## Грачиков

Кто помнит на площадке перед воронцовским дворцом выставку немецкой.трофейной,техники. Подобные выставки по приказу Сталина были организованы в 1945 году в некоторых городах СССР. Фотографии с этой выставки в Одессе встречаются почему то крайне редко а вот рассказы о ней я наслышался пожалуй почаще.

----------


## viknaodessa

Господа краеведы и примкнувшие, прошу помочь. Вот две фотографии - скульптура "Ленин и Сталин", датируемая 1948 годом (горсад) и фото аналогичной скульптуры в горсаду от 54 года. 

Вопрос - кто может подсказать, когда именно скульптура была перенесена с одного места на другое, и зачем это было исполнено?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> У меня вопрос к главному трамвайщику Почему в некоторых трамваях 18-й линии много табличек и наклеек на чешском языке? Они что, побывали на ремонте в Чехии?


 Я видел наклейки, все они на словацком

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> а как тогда соотносится приведенная Вами же вырезка из газеты? Что-то я запуталась...


 Ну теперь уже никак. Это просто совпадение, что макет танка установили рядом с бывшим музеем.




> Кто помнит на площадке перед воронцовским дворцом выставку немецкой.трофейной,техники. Подобные выставки по приказу Сталина были организованы в 1945 году в некоторых городах СССР. Фотографии с этой выставки в Одессе встречаются почему то крайне редко а вот рассказы о ней я наслышался пожалуй почаще.


 Я к сожалению лично не помню, но фотографию музея из газеты "Большевистское знамя" за 1945 год выложил тут выше.

----------


## Kamin

Помню данную скульптурную группу только как на второй фотке, потом еще переделали Сталина на Горького!  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Я видел наклейки, все они на словацком


 Вагоны из Праги и Моста, какой-такой словацкий?

----------


## Jorjic

> Господа краеведы и примкнувшие, прошу помочь. Вот две фотографии - скульптура "Ленин и Сталин", датируемая 1948 годом (горсад) и фото аналогичной скульптуры в горсаду от 54 года. 
> Вложение 7423620Вложение 7423624
> Вопрос - кто может подсказать, когда именно скульптура была перенесена с одного места на другое, и зачем это было исполнено?


 По-моему место одно и то же. Просто разные ракурсы.

----------


## viknaodessa

> По-моему место одно и то же. Просто разные ракурсы.


 Да нет, разные не только места (на раннем снимке памятник гораздо ближе к теперешней Кларебаре), но и постаменты.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Да нет, разные не только места (на раннем снимке памятник гораздо ближе к теперешней Кларебаре), но и постаменты.


 Сейчас на этом месте находится большая бетонная плита, под которой вход в подземный  городской коллектор, о котором уже писали и фотки выкладывали.

----------


## Milkaway

> Господа краеведы и примкнувшие, прошу помочь. Вот две фотографии - скульптура "Ленин и Сталин", датируемая 1948 годом (горсад) и фото аналогичной скульптуры в горсаду от 54 года. 
> Вложение 7423620Вложение 7423624
> Вопрос - кто может подсказать, когда именно скульптура была перенесена с одного места на другое, и зачем это было исполнено?


 ... наряду с пионерами, пионерками, доярками и шахтерами такие скульптурные композиции массово выпускались для парков, скверов, домов отдыха, санаториев, пансионатов, домов культуры и тд. и тп. ... лично я знаю, что скульптурные группы из этой ,,серии,, в начале 50-х годов стояли в садике Дома ученых, украшали центральную аллею уже бывшего санатории ,,Россия,, и  помнится что-то похожее было в парке Шевченко ...
... в данном конкретном случае, вероятнее всего, старая скульптурная композиция просто пришла в негодность и ее заменили более новой гипсовой ,,моделью,, выбрав для этого и новое место ... хотя вполне возможно, что после 1953 года  ,,беседовать,, Вождю мирового пролетариата было политически предпочтительнее с пролетарским же писателем Горьким ... кто знает ...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

по моим детским воспоминаниям, на Дерибасовской находился "Магазин головных уборов". Подскажите, пожалуйста, что сейчас на его месте.

----------


## Trs

А когда, пардон, было Ваше детство? У меня есть справочник с ситуацией на 1978 год.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> А когда, пардон, было Ваше детство? У меня есть справочник с ситуацией на 1978 год.


 моё детство--80-е гг, справочник должен подходить)

----------


## Гидрант

Я хотел задать такой же вопрос, но постеснялся интересоваться (пусть и косвенно) у дамы ее возрастом  :smileflag: . В МОЕМ - весьма удаленном детстве - "самый шикарный" магазин головных уборов размещался в здании "Пассажа". То же подтверждает справочник за *1963* год.

----------


## Trs

В 1978 году есть магазин швейных изделий в доме № 14. Отдельно шляпных почему-то нет. Ещё в № 25 Текстильторг, но вряд ли это шляпы.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

....по смутным воспоминаниям--так он находился в районе ТЦ Европа вроде...

----------


## Скрытик

В районе ТЦ Европа, а точнее в помещении, где сейчас Мак, находился обувной магазин. Шляп я там не помню.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

тада я у шоци у меня отложилось, что рядом с обувным был этот шляпный, любила заходить в него с мамой, и ещё удивлялась, почему называется не "Магазин шляп", а каких-то там уборов...Но могла, конечно, неправильно запомнить примерное месторасположение. Спасибо большое за помощь

----------


## фауст

> тада я у шоци у меня отложилось, что рядом с обувным был этот шляпный,


 Может в Пассаже?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Может в Пассаже?


 та вот уже начинаю сомневаться, что таки да

----------


## Trs

Дерибасовская, 23 — Обувный магазин № 1.
Дерибасовская, 25 — Магазин Текстильторга № 15.

Оно?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Дерибасовская, 23 — Обувный магазин № 1.
> Дерибасовская, 25 — Магазин Текстильторга № 15.
> 
> Оно?


 скорее всего да!)))

----------


## Trs

alex-san07.livejournal.com/49713.html
Удостоверение об оценке состояния построек дворового места по Южной улице, 5 — 1896 год.

alex-san07.livejournal.com/47122.html
Добавлена фотография дома Бродского в 1910 году. Раньше её не видел.

----------


## Jorjic

> http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/49713.html
> Удостоверение об оценке состояния построек дворового места по Южной улице, 5 — 1896 год


 Интересная находка! К вопросу о пользе дефицита бумаги.

----------


## SaMoVar

Поклонился...
  
Самая ухоженная могила на кладбище, кстати.

----------


## Kamin

Магазин головных уборов находился рядом (не доходя) с Пассажем. Наверное это № 31.  Сам в нем покупал себе шляпу и другие головные уборы.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Магазин головных уборов находился рядом (не доходя) с Пассажем. Наверное это № 31.  Сам в нем покупал себе шляпу и другие головные уборы.


 Верно, но из него был выход в Пассаж.

----------


## Kamin

Нет, это был самостоятельный магазин. Вход в Пассаж был из магазина готовой одежды, там сейчас очередное золото. Это рядом. Если стоять лицом ко входу в Пассаж с ул. Дерибасовской то слева сейчас магазин с часами, затем золото (большой), а вот за ним был головные уборы, там сейчас по моему очередное кафе. Магазин был не очень большой.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нет, это был самостоятельный магазин. Вход в Пассаж был из магазина готовой одежды, там сейчас очередное золото. Это рядом. Если стоять лицом ко входу в Пассаж с ул. Дерибасовской то слева сейчас магазин с часами, затем золото (большой), а вот за ним был головные уборы, там сейчас по моему очередное кафе. Магазин был не очень большой.


 Возможно я ошибся.

----------


## Гидрант

В упоминавшемся мной справочнике 1963 г. адрес указан "*ул.Дерибасовская, 33. Пассаж*", но, действительно, помнится, что был не самый "крайний слева" от входа - еще какие-то двери были  :smileflag: . Можно ли было попасть туда изнутри Пассажа - честно говоря, не помню.

----------


## BUSZ

> В упоминавшемся мной справочнике 1963 г. адрес указан "*ул.Дерибасовская, 33. Пассаж*", но, действительно, помнится, что был не самый "крайний слева" от входа - еще какие-то двери были . Можно ли было попасть туда изнутри Пассажа - честно говоря, не помню.


 нет, если мне не изменяет детская память - нельзя))) это был отдельный магазин... по всему его периметру (и в центре) выставлялся товар - дверей не помню дополнительных...

----------


## Trs

Прошу помощи.
http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/50649.html
Где снята вторая фотография? Кто-то узнал дом?

----------


## фауст

> Прошу помощи.
> http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/50649.html
> Где снята вторая фотография? Кто-то узнал дом?


 Похоже на Балковскую угол Градоначальницкой.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Прошу помощи.
> http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/50649.html
> Где снята вторая фотография? Кто-то узнал дом?


 Это дом №64 по Ленинградской. Там крутой подъем с Балковской.

----------


## SaMoVar

Похоже на дом на Ленинградской. Согласен.
Ап - нет, не там. Смотрю гугл - не подходит.

----------


## SaMoVar

Срочно! В санатории Магнолия вырубается около 400 деревьев. Есть вековые. Завтра будем что-то делать на месте. Время пока не определено. Завтра уточню.
http://dumskaya.net/post/V-odesskom-sanatorii-vyrubayut-chetyre-sot/author/

----------


## Trs

*malyutka_e*, это он, скорее всего. Спасибо. И я даже понял какой дом он мне напоминает.

----------


## Milkaway

> *malyutka_e*, это он, скорее всего. Спасибо. И я даже понял какой дом он мне напоминает.


 ... маловероятно, что это Ленинградская, 64 - на старом фото  совершенно другой рельеф местности, даже с учетом современного спрямления и расширения Балковской, архитектура здания так же не похожа ... скорее всего этот дом не сохранился - его стандартная архитектура с усеченным угловым объемом говорит о том, что он мог находится на широком перекрестке .... горка поросшая травой возле трамвайных путей вполне может быть не естественным уклоном местности, а бывшей развалкой.... к тому же непонятно что за возвышение вдали на дальнем плане фотографии ...

----------


## OMF

> Похоже на дом на Ленинградской. Согласен.
> Ап - нет, не там. Смотрю гугл - не подходит.


 Колея широкая и в земле - это может быть Фонтанская, Люстдорфская или Николаевская дорога (Хаджибейская не подходит никаким боком). По столбам на заднем плане это возможно Красный Крест (сзади - 2-е кладбище). На Фрунзе такой конфигурации не было.

----------


## Trs

Этот [Ленинградская, 64] дом и правда не сохранился. Только пилон от ворот остался. И ширину колеи по фото при таком приближении определять — дело неблагодарное. К тому же, идёт перешивка.

Нет ли у кого-то http://odessastory.info/gallery/albums/userpics/10172/50_Odessa_Ukraine_002.jpg в большем разрешении? Можно было бы сравнить с ситуацией на фото.

----------


## Jorjic

> *malyutka_e*, это он, скорее всего. Спасибо. И я даже понял какой дом он мне напоминает.


 Меня тоже сразу "потянуло" на Ленинградскую. Но... 
Возвращаясь к первому фото. Что это там за странное сооружение за мостом, типа ворот? И тут как-то сразу становится актуальным пост *OMF*.
ЗЫ. Я уже несколько раз покупался на сходстве мостов.

----------


## Trs

За мостом — ворота пианинки. Возле них был междупутный съезд на трамвайных путях и там куча вагонов сходила до перешивки.

----------


## OMF

Как бы то ни было, трамвай по старой Балковской от автовокзала до моста ходил по противоположной стороне улицы, т.е. между линией и домом должна была быть проезжая часть. Кроме того с этого ракурса никаких столбов вдали быть просто не могло. А широкую колею от узкой при наличии масштаба (человек среднего роста с размером обуви менее 30 см) можно отличить.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Срочно! В санатории Магнолия вырубается около 400 деревьев. Есть вековые. Завтра будем что-то делать на месте. Время пока не определено. Завтра уточню.
> http://dumskaya.net/post/V-odesskom-sanatorii-vyrubayut-chetyre-sot/author/


 Стыдно им должно быть. Хотя я уверен что это чувство им не знакомо. Правильно, протестуйте!

----------


## OMF

> Мост на Люстдорфской имеет два выделенных прохода для пешеходов... Красный Крест сзади отпадает...


 Сзади фотографа - мост, Красный крест - впереди. Сзади в предыдущем посте имелось в виду "на заднем плане".

----------


## Trs

Тогда нет, дом слева должен быть одноэтажным. Насколько я помню топографическую карту, он жилой в один этаж на ней. Не Красный Крест, нет.

----------


## Шевченко Нина

Правда уже сгоревший https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=692105544154550&set=a.2783109188673  50.72332.100000653337949&type=1

----------


## Vitali P

Взял с аукационного сайта, 19 апр 1944 расчистка разрушенного здания вокзала, не помню такой фотографии.

----------


## brassl

> Взял с аукационного сайта, 19 апр 1944 расчистка разрушенного здания вокзала, не помню такой фотографии.Вложение 7448248


 И я не помню. Спасибо за фото.

----------


## brassl

Попали мне вот такие фото. По идее должен быть человек известный, но подписей никаких на фото нет. Я такого лица не помню. Может кто знает кто это?

----------


## brassl

А в связи с чем восстановили инициалы "благодеятелей" на Екатерининской площади? Никто не в курсе?

----------


## malyutka_e

> А в связи с чем восстановили инициалы "благодеятелей" на Екатерининской площади? Никто не в курсе?


  Гурвиц возвращается :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Гурвиц возвращается


  По-моему, вы ошиблись смайликом. Уместнее будет такой: .

----------


## Trs

alex-san07.livejournal.com/51011.html — вчерашний пост с фото ресторана «Киев» в 1969 году. Случайно сделал его скрытым при публикации, сейчас исправил это недочёт.

----------


## Jorjic

> По-моему, вы ошиблись смайликом. Уместнее будет такой: .


 Ой! Вы хотите обратно Кактуса? Боюсь, что это скоро организуют, если он слегка подсуетится.

----------


## SaMoVar

Кактус может появиться на вручении призов детям. А может и не появиться.

PS Где-то я такое уже видел)))

----------


## Trs

http://dumskaya.net/news/lyustra-iz-20-tysyach-butylok-i-100-letnij-konya-031595/ — и я там был, к одному экспонату имею отношение.) Заходите, музей получился просто потрясающий. Мне в ОТТУ такой размах и не снился. Столько залов, такие экспонаты, такое оборудование...

----------


## Скрытик

Только что прочитал, обязательно заеду. Молодцы!

----------


## SaMoVar

Встречу клуба по интересам можно провести. Заодно лично познакомимся)))

----------


## mlch

> Встречу клуба по интересам можно провести. Заодно лично познакомимся)))


 Идею поддерживаю!
Кстати, о каких интересах идет речь? 
Мне, общем-то, все равно. Коньяком я тоже интересуюсь. Но так, хотелось бы понимать, что имеется в виду?  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> http://dumskaya.net/news/lyustra-iz-20-tysyach-butylok-i-100-letnij-konya-031595/ — и я там был, к одному экспонату имею отношение.) Заходите, музей получился просто потрясающий. Мне в ОТТУ такой размах и не снился. Столько залов, такие экспонаты, такое оборудование...


 Конка хороша!

----------


## SaMoVar

И по интересу к коньяку тоже)))
Конка хорошо, но ей чего-то не хватает. Неужто не хватило денег на полную версию? Как-то не верится...
Чтобы не обижать никого - без этого вагончика было бы только хуже.

----------


## Trs

А что есть полная версия?

----------


## Antique

А сохранились ли какие-то исторические здания на заводе Шустова?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Поклонился...
>   
> Самая ухоженная могила на кладбище, кстати.


  На каком это кладбище?* Втором? Где - более точно?

----------


## SaMoVar

Смоленское лютеранское кладбище. Васильевский остров. Санкт-Петербург. Могила Иосифа Михайловича. 
Есть немного фоток с того кладбища. Состояние очень плохое - даже хуже нашего второго.

----------


## SaMoVar

Срочно!!!
http://www.odessa.ua/ru/announce/56554/
Сегодня в 16-00 на Гоголя. Я опоздаю...
На Пушкинской планируется 22 этажа....

----------


## Trs

> А сохранились ли какие-то исторические здания на заводе Шустова?


 Я не видел. Вроде подвалы только, а наземное уже с 1949 года. Но я там только на небольшой части территории был, может ещё есть.

----------


## SaMoVar

В подвалах шустовского завода находился штаб обороны Одессы.

----------


## BIGBIG

Новодел


> Конка хороша!

----------


## Trs

Да, новодел. Но чертёж скопирован со старого. А экскурсоводы показывают как спинки у сидений перекидываются? Они все сделаны перекидными, когда под крышу занавески крепили, постоянно перебрасывали их, чтобы на скамейку встать.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, новодел. Но чертёж скопирован со старого. А экскурсоводы показывают как спинки у сидений перекидываются? Они все сделаны перекидными, когда под крышу занавески крепили, постоянно перебрасывали их, чтобы на скамейку встать.


 Если новодел, то почему было не восстановить полную версию, как предложил *SaMoVar*? Или чертежи не сохранились?
А перекидные спинки у сидений даже я еще помню.

----------


## Trs

А что является полной версией? Конка с лошадьми? Электротрамвай? Я не могу понять о чём речь, но могу описать большинство этапов создания вагончика, начиная с выбора чертежа и заканчивая сборкой.

У конки немного иначе перекидываются спинки, чем у одесских трамваев. Они крепятся к стойкам, а не к основанию сиденья.

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, у нас такой фотки не видел.
Вложение 7457737

----------


## kravshik

> http://dumskaya.net/news/lyustra-iz-20-tysyach-butylok-i-100-letnij-konya-031595/ — и я там был, к одному экспонату имею отношение.) Заходите, музей получился просто потрясающий. Мне в ОТТУ такой размах и не снился. Столько залов, такие экспонаты, такое оборудование...


 




> И по интересу к коньяку тоже)))
> Конка хорошо, но ей чего-то не хватает. Неужто не хватило денег на полную версию? Как-то не верится...
> Чтобы не обижать никого - без этого вагончика было бы только хуже.


 
Единомышленники! завтра планируется поход в музей, если у кого есть еще свободная минута в эти суматошные дни перед праздником,можете уделить его немного интересному.....


а насчет конки -таки да,не только у меня оказывается такие ощущения......да чего-то совсем немного не хватает,ну вот как-то она ,даже не знаю как выразиться-может немного обыденности ,она уж слишком НОВОДЕЛ...может еще что-то,только пока не могу понять до конца.....идея хорошая,спасибо нашему коллеге за помощь в ее создании

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Смоленское лютеранское кладбище. Васильевский остров. Санкт-Петербург. Могила Иосифа Михайловича. 
> Есть немного фоток с того кладбища. Состояние очень плохое - даже хуже нашего второго.


 Спасибо за фото. Не смог я разобрать надпись. Когда сделаны фото?

----------


## Коннект 002

что , говно рыги таки протолкнули высотки в Центре? Советский офицер на службе у бандитов (труханов) самолично пробзделся.
Праздник на улице ущербных

----------


## Dramteatr

https://pastvu.com/
исторические снимки с привязкой к карте.
наверняка было, но на всякий случай....

----------


## Viktor 7

> https://pastvu.com/
> исторические снимки с привязкой к карте.
> наверняка было, но на всякий случай....


 Вот такое фото там нашлось.https://pastvu.com/p/163988
Что это за светильники на столбах ? Может от сюда http://humus.livejournal.com/3485915.html первый из каталога ?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Что это за светильники на столбах ? Может от сюда http://humus.livejournal.com/3485915.html первый из каталога ?


  Вы правы. Об этих фонарях писал Малютка.

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 7461471
Это улица Маловского?

----------


## Trs

Это Балковская угол Дальницкой в 1969 году.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это Балковская угол Дальницкой в 1969 году.


 Спасибо. Если я правильно мыслю, то трамвай на Дальницкой, а сзади - Балковская?

----------


## Trs

Нет, трамвай на Балковской. Полная версия снимка выглядит так: http://transphoto.ru/photo/618209/

----------


## victor.odessa

Теперь понял. Спасибо.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE]


> Вот такое фото там нашлось.https://pastvu.com/p/163988Вложение 7461400


 Что за герб на здании за памятником? Он часто попадается на фотографиях с памятником, а разглядеть нигде нельзя

----------


## malyutka_e

Очередные небоскребы в центре Одессы: http://dumskaya.net/post/teoriya-razbityh-okon-v-dejstvii-nebos/author/

----------


## Скрытик

Ну вот, кусочек дореволюционной Одессы уже отбивает время у меня в офисе  :smileflag:

----------


## brassl

С наступающим Новым 2014 Годом!!!! Здоровья Вам ребята, удачи!!!!!

  
(мне раньше такой лиман не попадался. А Вам?  :smileflag: )

----------


## mlch

> С наступающим Новым 2014 Годом!!!! Здоровья Вам ребята, удачи!!!!!
> 
> Вложение 7467803 Вложение 7467804 Вложение 7467805
> (мне раньше такой лиман не попадался. А Вам? )


 Шикарно! 
Первый раз такое вижу.
Всех - с Новым годом!

----------


## korsar2202

Скан странички журнала Здоровье, вышедшего в январе 1959 года, где упоминается уютный переулочек. Именно там предполагается строительство 65-метрового "сооружения"...

----------


## Maklak

С Новым Годом! Уважаемые Люди!
http://archodessa.com/

----------


## Коннект 002

> Скан странички журнала Здоровье, вышедшего в январе 1950 года, где упоминается уютный переулочек. Именно там предполагается строительство 65-метрового "сооружения"...


 в 80-х сбором урожая занимались жильцы первого этажа, чья квартира находится в торце 4этажки. 
Металлическая арка падала, для её восстановления привлекали то ли военных, то ли моряков. И сейчас видно, что она держится на соплях

----------


## Trs

У меня тоже есть немного обновлений к Новому году:

alex-san07.livejournal.com/51603.html — Фотосессия и ещё один снимок троллейбуса безопасности движения в 1970 году
alex-san07.livejournal.com/51338.html — Газетная иллюстрация момента убийства А. Ростовского в Битолии в 1903 году (Shipshin, в наступающем году будет ещё)
alex-san07.livejournal.com/51731.html — ранее публиковавшаяся здесь объяснительная о забавном случае на 23-м трамвае
alex-san07.livejournal.com/52055.html — Сегалловская лестница на Заславского
alex-san07.livejournal.com/52360.html — несколько документов о Горпромкомбинате
alex-san07.livejournal.com/52544.html — (добавилось) культурное мероприятие с участием автобуса «Чернигов» на углу Ленина и Кирова

С наступающим!

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, всех с наступающим Новым Годом.

http://www.playcast.ru/view/3319369/20a670a2ff1d9e5d1553c170798761048132b676pl

----------


## doc-men

> У меня тоже есть немного обновлений к Новому году:
> 
> http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/51603.html — Фотосессия и ещё один снимок троллейбуса безопасности движения в 1970 году
> 
> С наступающим!


 Trs, огромная благодарность за фотосессию агит-троллейбуса. 

Буквально последние три дня разыскивал хоть что-нибудь по Зоопарковой, а тут такой подарок. 

Буду очень рад, если порадуете в новом году хотя бы небольшой заметкой про троллейбусное депо №1 и, как Вы обещали, про трамвай на Новоаркадиевской.

Наилучшие пожелания в Новом году Вам  и всем почитателям истории Одессы и читателям темы.

С уважением!

----------


## Trs

Я порадую заметкой про 25-й трамвай, но музей — не единственная моя работа и иногда времени хватает только на то, чтобы выставлять готовые материалы (как агиттроллейбус), не требующие основательной предварительной обработки или написания с нуля. А про троллейбусное депо, по сути, и писать нечего — открыли-закрыли. Разве что фотографии территории можно собрать в аннотированную подборку, благо, их хватает (кое-что пока не отсканировано, но эти снимки уже без троллейбусов

http://transphoto.ru/page/152/ — вот ещё под ёлочку лицевой лист инвентарной ведомости на линию № 25, датированный 1 декабря 1927 года.

----------


## Kamin

Дорогие друзья и верные хранители памяти о нашем родном и любимом городе! Поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом! Здоровья, удачи в поисках и радости находок. Пусть лошадь привезет всех к лучшим временам! С уважением Владимир  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Поздравляю уважаемое сообщество с наступающим Новым годом! Желаю побольше времени проводить с семьёй, хорошего здоровья и новых открытий!

----------


## Sheyumen



----------


## SaMoVar

Всех с праздником! Новых находок и побед. Городу - не потерять ни кусочка своей истории.

----------


## Shipshin

С Новым Годом, Сообщество и горожане. Пусть следующий год принесет нам намного меньше архитектурных и исторических потерь.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad



----------


## VicTur

Счастья и здоровья в наступившем году, друзья, — и вам, и вашим близким, и родному городу.

----------


## BIGBIG

Всех с новым годом
Этих открыток всего 12.Рекламная продукция Гефтера

----------


## Shipshin

> Всех с новым годом
> Этих открыток всего 12.Рекламная продукция Гефтера


 А где еще три открытки? Откуда информация о причастности Гефтера к этому выпуску?

 В любом случае - спасибо. Я рассчитывал на то, что их должно быть более чем три.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> А где еще три открытки?


 На предыдущей странице

----------


## Shipshin

> На предыдущей странице


 Согласен. А где задник. Из чего следует, что выпуск Гефтера?

----------


## BIGBIG

На заднике написано

----------


## malyutka_e

Российский трамвай в цветах украинского флага :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Кому интересно.

Преступный міръ: Мои воспоминанія объ Одессѣ и Харьковѣ Год: 1906. Автор: Ланге В. В., Жанр: Документальный, мемуары, история. Издательство: Типография Л. Нитче, Одесса.

Виталий Владимирович фон Ланге (1863—1918) — русский офицер, после выхода в отставку работал в Одесской полиции. Знаменитый мастер сыска, прошёл путь от околоточного надзирателя Одесской городской полиции до заместителя начальника Одесской сыскной полиции и начальника Харьковской сыскной полиции.
Увлекательные рассказы о расследовании преступлений сочетаются в этой книге с характеристиками различных категорий преступников, раскрытием криминальных схем карманников, грабителей, убийц, мошенников, фальшивомонетчиков. Показаны методы работы полиции. 

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4630464

----------


## brassl

Спасибо скачал! А фото автора наша - Пудичев.

----------


## malyutka_e

Началась реконструкция Аркадии. Фонтан снесли. http://dumskaya.net/news/rekonstrukicya-arkadii-031706/
В комментариях много фотографий старых пляжей.

----------


## Lively

Много раз встречал упоминания об этой Одесской достопримечательности. Известны источники за 1894 год; 1910 и несколько открыток с видом этой скалы. А потом, в первой половине прошедшего века одним из штормов (точной даты не нашел) скала была разрушена. Где же находилась она? В сети я встречал только вопросы на эту тему...
Первое, что приходит в голову. когда смотришь на эти открытки - это "лагуна" с северной стороны Чкаловского пляжа. Но дуга залива, который просматривается на заднем плане подсказывает, что это предположение неверно. Поскольку эрозия берега, как природная, так и антропогенная делает свое дело, попробуем ориентироваться по более глобальным вещам, нежели по самой кромке берега, а именно по просматривающемуся берегу залива. Я предположил, что, по крайней мере может быть 3 точки на побережье, откуда будет похожий вид. Перечислю их с севера на юг. Первая точка - район нынешнего "собачьего" пляжа. Тогда получается, что скала была где то под нынешней погранзаставой, в районе большого разрушающегося серого здания школы моряков (пляж "Старик"). Вторая точка - район возле нынешнего скалодрома, прямо под биостанцией ОНУ им И.И. Мечникова. И третья - собственно сам "Малый Фонтан". Мужчина сидит на месте нынешней замороженной рондинской стройки, а упоминавшийся залив на заднем плане - это уже Аркадия... Что думает высокое собрание по поводу высказанных соображений? Может, кому то точно известно место, где располагалась скала?

----------


## SaMoVar

Мне видится участок за Дельфином. Валун, который за Монахом - сохранился. Это граница владений вертолётчика.

----------


## Lively

> Мне видится участок за Дельфином. Валун, который за Монахом - сохранился. Это граница владений вертолётчика.


 Да, я писал. что это первое, что приходит в голову. Но есть серьезное "но"! Недалеко расположен выдающийся  участок обрыва на границе ботанического сада и метеостанции. Он полностью перекрывает вид на Аркадиевский залив. А размер дуги залива говорит о том, что это либо Аркадиевский, либо "Дельфиновский"

----------


## Гидрант

Описание окрестностей Монаха (80-е годы ХIХ в.)  (Нечуй-Левицький "Над Чорним морем") http://www.utoronto.ca/elul/Nechui/NadChornym/nad_morem04.pdf


  *Показать скрытый текст* **Малий Фонтан найкраще місце в Одесі; там забуваєш за сухі степи, за гарячу спеку великого шумливого південного города.
........
Трамвай спинився коло самого возвозу до моря. Коло моря в тому місці розступились гори, і між двома горами, на спуску, як через ворота, несподівано засиніло широке темне море, заслоняючи половину обрію. Доріжка до моря вилася круто наниз по кам'яних нешироких сходах...  Ще вся компанія помаленьку та потихесеньку сунулась по сходах, а Саня вже збігла наниз, побігла до старих широких берестів і сіла на лавці. 

Проти берестів стояли скелі, що висунулись з гори, як стіни, а з середини скелі, з темної печери дзюрчала цівкою холодна вода й падала в кам'яний басейн. Це був той єдиний фонтан, од котрого прозвали усю ту місцину «Малим Фонтаном». Перед скелею лисніло чисте просторне місце, обсипане жорствою жовтої фарби. Кругом росли старі берести, кидаючи од себе густу тінь. Далі за берестами на терасі, що йшла над самий скелястий берег моря, стояла стара низька гостиниця, закрита кущами. Через гілки берестів синіло море, блищала широка тераса над морем, заставлена столами та стільцями в холодку од подекуди розкиданих старих акацій та берестів. 
...............................
Усі встали з лавок. Панни побігли поперед усіх, перебігли чисту терасу, заставлену стільцями та столами, й пішли вузенькою доріжкою між купами здорового каміння, схожими на руїни якогось старого замку. За ними пішли паничі. Доріжка стлалась, як шматок розстеленого полотна, до кам'яних вузеньких сходів. Саня побігла по сходах до кіоска, що стояв на вершечку неширокої скелі. Кіоск притуливсь зверху на скелі на щолопочку, неначе гриб на пеньку

З цього високого місця було видко всю терасу Малого Фонтану як на долоні. Тераса стлалась понад морем на півверстви, подекуди ніби погнута сугорбами та переярками. Подекуди зеленіли густі кущі та берести, стриміло нарізно розкидане каміння. Береги тераси над морем обривались стрімкими скелями, котрі то оступались од моря, то вганялись далеко в море. Купи каміння виникали з води й стриміли далеко од берега, неначе зруйновані замки. *Скеля Капуцин далеченько висовувалась з води, неначе в морі стояв і справді скам'янілий капуцин-чернець, напнутий гострою відлогою*. Кругом терасу обступили, наче стіни, високі чорні та сірі скелі, загинались ободом і потім далеченько доходили до самого моря, заставляючи терасу на південь. Над скелями вгорі зеленіли старі акації, неначе зверху росли старі ліси. Над зеленою смугою з акацій синіло чисте синє прозоре, як кришталь, небо.
Похоже,  списано "с натуры" и без фантазирования... но маршрут пикника после выхода на трассу здоровья  :smileflag:  не очень ясен. Однако, по-моему, вариант "Собачьего" и погранзаставы точно отпадает.

----------


## феерический

Всех с Новым Годом! Счастья и добра!
Сегодня катался на велах с товарищем по трассе здоровья и над Ланжероном мы обнаружили следы странных экскаваторных раскопок. Копали не глубоко, на метра полтора. В тех местах когда-то стояло несколько дач. На куче земли из одной такой ямы мой друг нашел уцелевшую старую бутылочку от ликера, как те, что подают в самолетах, но только раритетную и аутентичную. Прекрасный подарок для его колекции. Но вопрос остается открытым - что же на самом деле там происходит, что ищут люди с экскаватором? В одной из ям на срезе четко были видны слои: пласты земли сверху, потом слой углей и сажи, потом слой камней - напоминает старый фундамент.

----------


## BIGBIG

ГЕНЕРАЛ КУЛЬБАРС

----------


## verda

Вообще-то, он был Каульбарс...

----------


## Лара10

С новым годом одесситы! Может, кто знает, где можно купить открытки с портретом Г Маразли, Воронцова. Очень нужно для реферата.

----------


## victor.odessa

> С новым годом одесситы! Может, кто знает, где можно купить открытки с портретом Г Маразли, Воронцова. Очень нужно для реферата.


 Скачайте с интернета и распечатайте.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, я писал. что это первое, что приходит в голову. Но есть серьезное "но"! Недалеко расположен выдающийся  участок обрыва на границе ботанического сада и метеостанции. Он полностью перекрывает вид на Аркадиевский залив. А размер дуги залива говорит о том, что это либо Аркадиевский, либо "Дельфиновский"


  мне кажется что это было в районе пляжа пограничников - ближе в сторону Аркадии, а дуга залива - Аркадия.

----------


## Пушкин

> Описание окрестностей Монаха (80-е годы ХIХ в.)  (Нечуй-Левицький "Над Чорним морем") http://www.utoronto.ca/elul/Nechui/NadChornym/nad_morem04.pdf
> 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* **Малий Фонтан найкраще місце в Одесі; там забуваєш за сухі степи, за гарячу спеку великого шумливого південного города.
> ........
> Трамвай спинився коло самого возвозу до моря. Коло моря в тому місці розступились гори, і між двома горами, на спуску, як через ворота, несподівано засиніло широке темне море, заслоняючи половину обрію. Доріжка до моря вилася круто наниз по кам'яних нешироких сходах...  Ще вся компанія помаленьку та потихесеньку сунулась по сходах, а Саня вже збігла наниз, побігла до старих широких берестів і сіла на лавці. 
> 
> Проти берестів стояли скелі, що висунулись з гори, як стіни, а з середини скелі, з темної печери дзюрчала цівкою холодна вода й падала в кам'яний басейн. Це був той єдиний фонтан, од котрого прозвали усю ту місцину «Малим Фонтаном». Перед скелею лисніло чисте просторне місце, обсипане жорствою жовтої фарби. Кругом росли старі берести, кидаючи од себе густу тінь. Далі за берестами на терасі, що йшла над самий скелястий берег моря, стояла стара низька гостиниця, закрита кущами. Через гілки берестів синіло море, блищала широка тераса над морем, заставлена столами та стільцями в холодку од подекуди розкиданих старих акацій та берестів. 
> ...............................
> ...


 1.Трамвай в 80е годы 19го столетия???? 
2. По идее, трамвайная ветка которая доходила почти до воды Чубаевка- Аркадия, или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

> Описание окрестностей Монаха (80-е годы ХIХ в.)  (Нечуй-Левицький "Над Чорним морем") http://www.utoronto.ca/elul/Nechui/NadChornym/nad_morem04.pdf
> 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* **Малий Фонтан найкраще місце в Одесі; там забуваєш за сухі степи, за гарячу спеку великого шумливого південного города.
> ........
> Трамвай спинився коло самого возвозу до моря. Коло моря в тому місці розступились гори, і між двома горами, на спуску, як через ворота, несподівано засиніло широке темне море, заслоняючи половину обрію. Доріжка до моря вилася круто наниз по кам'яних нешироких сходах...  Ще вся компанія помаленьку та потихесеньку сунулась по сходах, а Саня вже збігла наниз, побігла до старих широких берестів і сіла на лавці. 
> 
> Проти берестів стояли скелі, що висунулись з гори, як стіни, а з середини скелі, з темної печери дзюрчала цівкою холодна вода й падала в кам'яний басейн. Це був той єдиний фонтан, од котрого прозвали усю ту місцину «Малим Фонтаном». Перед скелею лисніло чисте просторне місце, обсипане жорствою жовтої фарби. Кругом росли старі берести, кидаючи од себе густу тінь. Далі за берестами на терасі, що йшла над самий скелястий берег моря, стояла стара низька гостиниця, закрита кущами. Через гілки берестів синіло море, блищала широка тераса над морем, заставлена столами та стільцями в холодку од подекуди розкиданих старих акацій та берестів. 
> ...............................
> ...


 По-моему, это спуск в районе "России"... там и бельгийский павильон в конце Французского бульвара, и остатки старой лестницы пониже (во всяком случае были до рондинской стройки).

----------


## Trs

> 1.Трамвай в 80е годы 19го столетия???? 
> 2. По идее, трамвайная ветка которая доходила почти до воды Чубаевка- Аркадия, или я ошибаюсь?


 Речь идёт о паровом трамвае.

----------


## Lively

> мне кажется что это было в районе пляжа пограничников - ближе в сторону Аркадии, а дуга залива - Аркадия.


 Я все более склоняюсь к такому же мнению, но с поправкой - чуть севернее пляжа пограничников. Это не "мой" район (мое детство связано с "Дельфин"-"Старик") и точного названия пляжа  не скажу (но, вроде бы он упоминался на форуме  не так давно, даже пара фото была). То есть предполагаемое место скалы - между рондинской стройкой и погран. пляжем. По совокупности признаков в описании Нечуй-Левицкого похоже, что народ "гульнул" в районе дачи Дудина (район современного душистого туалета) или чуток южнее.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Речь идёт о паровом трамвае.


 Старший трамвайщик :smileflag:  этого форума, объяснитеу, почему номера станций Люстдорфской дороги дублируют, примерно,  номера станций Фонтанской дороги, только номера их в два раза меньше.

----------


## SaMoVar

Потому что 1-я станция ЛД это примерно 5-я ФД.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Потому что 1-я станция ЛД это примерно 5-я ФД.


 А 10-я ФД это 5-я ЛД, 16-я Ф это 8-я ЛД.  Я спрашиваю, что это за система? Почему такой отсчет?

----------


## Скрытик

> А 10-я ФД это 5-я ЛД, 16-я Ф это 8-я ЛД.  Я спрашиваю, что это за система? Почему такой отсчет?


  Ничего они не дублируют. У них своя, независимая нумерация станций (остановок).

----------


## BIGBIG

Воронцов


> С новым годом одесситы! Может, кто знает, где можно купить открытки с портретом Г Маразли, Воронцова. Очень нужно для реферата.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ничего они не дублируют. У них своя, независимая нумерация станций (остановок).


 Судя по ответам, никто информацией не владеет

----------


## SaMoVar

Да просто остановки по двум параллельным (почти) дорогам. С разными точками отсчёта.
И 16ФД я бы отнёс к 7 ЛД, а не к 8ЛД. Ну или между.

----------


## Trs

Нумерация станций на ФД и ЛД — скорее забавное совпадение, чем нечто, имеющее реальную связь. Они нумеровались в разное время и располагаются каждая в своём месте, с определённой логической привязкой к местности.

Не стоит забывать и то, то линия по ЛД от 9-й станции была перетрассирована и в итоге станции оказались в других местах. И некоторые станции немного сдвигали вперёд-назад в разные годы.

----------


## Ричар

> Да просто остановки по двум параллельным (почти) дорогам. С разными точками отсчёта.
> И 16ФД я бы отнёс к 7 ЛД, а не к 8ЛД. Ну или между.


 Станции делались через 500 метров.Потому и почти совпадали.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Много раз встречал упоминания об этой Одесской достопримечательности. Известны источники за 1894 год; 1910 и несколько открыток с видом этой скалы. А потом, в первой половине прошедшего века одним из штормов (точной даты не нашел) скала была разрушена. Где же находилась она? В сети я встречал только вопросы на эту тему...Вложение 7477402Вложение 7477405
> Первое, что приходит в голову. когда смотришь на эти открытки - это "лагуна" с северной стороны Чкаловского пляжа. Но дуга залива, который просматривается на заднем плане подсказывает, что это предположение неверно. Поскольку эрозия берега, как природная, так и антропогенная делает свое дело, попробуем ориентироваться по более глобальным вещам, нежели по самой кромке берега, а именно по просматривающемуся берегу залива. Я предположил, что, по крайней мере может быть 3 точки на побережье, откуда будет похожий вид. Перечислю их с севера на юг. Первая точка - район нынешнего "собачьего" пляжа. Тогда получается, что скала была где то под нынешней погранзаставой, в районе большого разрушающегося серого здания школы моряков (пляж "Старик"). Вторая точка - район возле нынешнего скалодрома, прямо под биостанцией ОНУ им И.И. Мечникова. И третья - собственно сам "Малый Фонтан". Мужчина сидит на месте нынешней замороженной рондинской стройки, а упоминавшийся залив на заднем плане - это уже Аркадия... Что думает высокое собрание по поводу высказанных соображений? Может, кому то точно известно место, где располагалась скала?


 Немного опоздал с темой, но всё же... Нашел у себя вот такое фото. Пишут, что 1959 год. Похоже на то место. Сравните.

----------


## Пушкин

> Речь идёт о паровом трамвае.


 Рельсы парового трамвая доходили  почти до воды???? А есть карта линий парового трамвая?

----------


## Trs

Не то что бы почти до воды, но на Фонтане были достаточно близко. Возможно, они трамваем называют конку, её конечные в Аркадии и на Ланжероне были над водой. И на Фонтане тоже было что-то наподобие вспомогательных рейсов совместно с паровиком.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такой любопытный факт - Гитлер оборонял Одессу.

----------


## doc-men

Лузановка. Санаторий. Общий вид. 20-е годы



Лузановка. Санаторий. Главная аллея.20-е годы

----------


## Пушкин

> Не то что бы почти до воды, но на Фонтане были достаточно близко. Возможно, они трамваем называют конку, её конечные в Аркадии и на Ланжероне были над водой. И на Фонтане тоже было что-то наподобие вспомогательных рейсов совместно с паровиком.


  Спасибо, ясно)))

----------


## malyutka_e

Здесь: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/humus777/album/365619/?p=0    есть фото Одессы 20-х-30-х годов, если у кого таких нет.

----------


## [email protected]

> Здесь: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/humus777/album/365619/?p=0    есть фото Одессы 20-х-30-х годов, если у кого таких нет.


 

Там на воротах "розгул фашистiв"?

Участников темы сердечно поздравляю с Новым годом и Рождеством!)

----------


## Viktor 7

> Там на воротах "розгул фашистiв"?


 Да эта надпись. Что то мне кажется ,что фото после 44года....С лева на фото руины здания видны чётко. И столбы уже стоят новые. А установили их вроде перед войной.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да эта надпись. Что то мне кажется ,что фото после 44года....С лева на фото руины здания видны чётко. И столбы уже стоят новые. А установили их вроде перед войной.


 Вы ошибаетесь, это фото довоенное. Скорее всего времен гражданской войны в Испании, где СССР участвовал на стороне антифашистов. А столбы (столб) старые. Такие стояли еще в начале прошлого века, чему есть много документальных свидетельств.
Да и по сути. Панорама - пропагандистская антифашистская акция. Неужели Вы думаете, что после войны кого-то у нас нужно было убеждать в пагубности фашизма?

----------


## Viktor 7

Возможно ошибаюсь.
 Почему здания с лево в таком состоянии , что с ними? Или это такая видимость на фото.

----------


## феерический

Слева это здание по Преображенской угол Садовой. А на переднем фоне двухэтажное по Дерибасовской в нормальном состоянии.

----------


## Гидрант

Здания, если укрупнить, выглядят нормально. Пропагандистская панорама "Разгул фашизма" могла быть и послевоенной (например, по материалам Нюрнберга или фактам оккупации Одессы), а могла и "испанской", и даже до того - "фашистов" (Муссолини) и в 20-е годы ругали много. 

Меня больше интересуют малюсенькие деревца. До революции были хорошие взрослые акации. В конце 50-х гг. 20 в. , как общеизвестно, акации на Дерибасовской заменили липами, на фотографиях середины 60-х уже вполне подросшими. Конец 50-х на фото как-то не кажется реальным (?). Получается (если это предвоенная фотография или сразу послевоенная), что в 30-е годы Советской властью были высажены саженцы акаций, которые через 15-20 лет ею же вырублены, чтобы заменить их саженцами лип? Что-то не сходится... (Я породу деревьев на фото опознать не могу)

ПС, Да, морда льва в кустарнике просматривается, значит, после 1927 года.

----------


## polvnic

> Здания, если укрупнить, выглядят нормально. Пропагандистская панорама "Разгул фашизма" могла быть и послевоенной (например, по материалам Нюрнберга или фактам оккупации Одессы), а могла и "испанской", и даже до того - "фашистов" (Муссолини) и в 20-е годы ругали много. 
> 
> Меня больше интересуют малюсенькие деревца. До революции были хорошие взрослые акации. В конце 50-х гг. 20 в. , как общеизвестно, акации на Дерибасовской заменили липами, на фотографиях середины 60-х уже вполне подросшими. Конец 50-х на фото как-то не кажется реальным (?). Получается (если это предвоенная фотография или сразу послевоенная), что в 30-е годы Советской властью были высажены саженцы акаций, которые через 15-20 лет ею же вырублены, чтобы заменить их саженцами лип? Что-то не сходится... (Я породу деревьев на фото опознать не могу)
> 
> ПС, Да, морда льва в кустарнике просматривается, значит, после 1927 года.


 Липы садили в середине 60-х, но саженцы были крупные, наверное более, чем 5-ти летние.
И на фото еще нет ротонды. Когда она появилась (в 1943 при румынах?)?

----------


## Shipshin

Фотография сделана до войны. Еще нет беседки. А она появилась таки при румынах. Если присмотреться на вывеску, то можно прочесть - Розгул фашистiв. А ниже - у НЕБИ. Это действительно предвоенное фото.

----------


## inborz

Ротонду построил одесский архитектор Генслер, этнический немец, оставшийся в оккупации. Сведения от его родственников

----------


## Antique

> Фотография сделана до войны. Еще нет беседки. А она появилась таки при румынах. Если присмотреться на вывеску, то можно прочесть - Розгул фашистiв. А ниже - у НЕБИ. Это действительно предвоенное фото.


 


> Ротонду построил одесский архитектор Генслер, этнический немец, оставшийся в оккупации. Сведения от его родственников


  А по Пилявскому - Р.А. Владимирская, 1949 г.

----------


## Jorjic

> Меня терзают смутные сомнения, что это 1936 год, потому что на другой фотографии такая же надпись  36.


 Цифра 36 - всего лишь номер этого вида в серии. Или номер все серии (набора). И к дате отношения не имеет.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Цифра 36 - всего лишь номер этого вида в серии. Или номер все серии (набора). И к дате отношения не имеет.


 Это знает любой одесский коллекционер (для тех, кто этого не знает) :smileflag: .

----------


## job2001

> Немного опоздал с темой, но всё же... Нашел у себя вот такое фото. Пишут, что 1959 год. Похоже на то место. Сравните.Вложение 7486971


 Как мне кажется - это же самое место, но вот где оно. Может это вид с края Чкаловского пляжа в сторону нудистского?

----------


## REDSOX

> Вложение 7468861


 Пушкинская/Греческая в сторону вокзала.

----------


## malyutka_e

Как вам нравится вокзал в Ростове-на-Дону? :smileflag:  Особенно интересен православный крест на башне в 1948 году.

----------


## mlch

> Как вам нравится вокзал в Ростове-на-Дону?


 Сериал "Черные кошки" . Неплохой, как на мой непритязательный вкус. Особенно если не пытаться искать там исторические нестыковки, а относится, как к добротно сделанному боевику. Там еще и ростовский обком партии очень узнаваемый.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Наконец удалось вспомнить, где находится дом Быковского. Он до сих пор существует и найти его можно на Гоголя, 9:

----------


## BIGBIG

Одесса или нет?

----------


## Antique

> Одесса или нет?


 Не думаю, что Одесса. Общее с Одессой тут только в высоком склоне.

----------


## mlch

> Одесса или нет?


 Думаю, что не Одесса.

----------


## Invasion

Маякнёте, если было.

----------


## Mckenzie

Добрый день форумчане!Обращаюсь к вам за помощью.
Готовил статью по состоянию дома по адресу Большая Арнаутская, 32(Шполянского) , но на нескольких ресурсах обнаружил что это дом Бомштейн, а не Шполянского..и построен он совершенно другим архитектором.
Не сможете прояснить ситуацию?Смотрел справочникам владельцев недвижимости за 1903 год этих фамилий там и близко нет(
Прикладываю фото

----------


## феерический

> Одесса или нет?


 Севастополь, кажется. Как раз на заднем плане характерные и узнаваемые дома...

----------


## Antique

> Добрый день форумчане!Обращаюсь к вам за помощью.
> Готовил статью по состоянию дома по адресу Большая Арнаутская, 32(Шполянского) , но на нескольких ресурсах обнаружил что это дом Бомштейн, а не Шполянского..и построен он совершенно другим архитектором.
> Не сможете прояснить ситуацию?Смотрел справочникам владельцев недвижимости за 1903 год этих фамилий там и близко нет(
> Прикладываю фото


 Про "дом Бомштейн" писали на Арходесса, оттуда оно и распространилось по сети. А сами данные взяты из справочника Пилявского, но на мой взгляд они не верны. Климов проектировал очень скромные здания и это явно не его рука. Бомштейн  - это скорее всего искажёное Бернштейн, его участок находится под номером 24, только навряд ли от ХІХ века там что-то есть, здание №24 1902 года постройки.
Здание №32 действительно принадлежало Шполянскому, но он выкупил участок между 1901-1903 годами, то есть в справочнике на 1904-1905 годы он уже указан. Судя по оформлению дом был сооружён в начале века, во времена Шполянского. Декор дома соответствует творчеству Бернардацци.

----------


## Mckenzie

> Про "дом Бомштейн" писали на Арходесса, оттуда оно и распространилось по сети. А сами данные взяты из справочника Пилявского, но на мой взгляд они не верны. Климов проектировал очень скромные здания и это явно не его рука. Бомштейн  - это скорее всего искажёное Бернштейн, его участок находится под номером 24, только навряд ли от ХІХ века там что-то есть, здание №24 1902 года постройки.
> Здание №32 действительно принадлежало Шполянскому, но он выкупил участок между 1901-1903 годами, то есть в справочнике на 1904-1905 годы он уже указан. Судя по оформлению дом был сооружён в начале века, во времена Шполянского. Декор дома соответствует творчеству Бернардацци.


 Да, кстати Бернштейн видел.Но могла ли нумерация измениться от 24 дома к 32 сейчас?
Или это 24 сейчас?(
Что интересно в справочнике Фельдберга за 1901 год дом Бернштейн под 28 номером)

----------


## Antique

> Да, кстати Бернштейн видел.Но могла ли нумерация измениться от 24 дома к 32 сейчас?
> Или это 24 сейчас?(
> Что интересно в справочнике Фельдберга за 1901 год дом Бернштейн под 28 номером)


 Теоретически могла, кроме того В.А. Пилявский в попытке привязать участок к современному адресу не всегда делал это верно. В справочнике примерно 40% ошибочных адресов, если не больше. Часть ошибок перешла из официального списка памятников местного значения. По-этому единственным достоверным источником касательно зданий Одессы является Областной архив, но часть фондов в буреломные годы была утрачена, и в архиве имеется информация не по всем зданиям.

----------


## Shipshin

Если я правильно понял, 32й номер это угловой с Пушкинской. Вот вам и привязка. Во всех Путеводителях указаны угловые здания. Значит, легко проследить и изменения нумерации.

----------


## Antique

> Если я правильно понял, 32й номер это угловой с Пушкинской. Вот вам и привязка. Во всех Путеводителях указаны угловые здания. Значит, легко проследить и изменения нумерации.


 Извините, но мне непонятно где они указываются. Не могли бы вы показать на примере путеводителя Каранта?

----------


## Mckenzie

> Если я правильно понял, 32й номер это угловой с Пушкинской. Вот вам и привязка. Во всех Путеводителях указаны угловые здания. Значит, легко проследить и изменения нумерации.


 но угловым дом может быть даже не смотря на то, что есть пустующий участок на углу улиц..
какбы сказать правильно, угловым дом мог считаться дом ближний к углу..а не тот который на углу стоял - вдруг так?

----------


## Mckenzie

> Теоретически могла, кроме того В.А. Пилявский в попытке привязать участок к современному адресу не всегда делал это верно. В справочнике примерно 40% ошибочных адресов, если не больше. Часть ошибок перешла из официального списка памятников местного значения. П-этому единственным достоверным источником касательно зданий Одессы является Областной архив, но часть фондов в буреломные годы была утрачена, и в архиве имеется информация не по всем зданиям.


 Что ж, спасибо Вам за пищу к размышлению!
Удачи Вам!

----------


## Jorjic

> Теоретически могла, кроме того В.А. Пилявский в попытке привязать участок к современному адресу не всегда делал это верно. В справочнике примерно 40% ошибочных адресов, если не больше. Часть ошибок перешла из официального списка памятников местного значения. По-этому единственным достоверным источником касательно зданий Одессы является Областной архив, но часть фондов в буреломные годы была утрачена, и в архиве имеется информация не по всем зданиям.


 Я никаким боком не краевед, и тонкости нумерации мне неизвестны. Но я достоверно знаю (для себя достоверно), что дом на углу Пушкинской и Большой Арнаутской именно Шполянского. Этот дом упоминался  на сайте семьи Pratt, там жили члены этой семьи и описывалась оборона этого дома во время погромов 1905 года. К большому моему сожалению этот сайт канул в Лету, и я разгильдяйски не успел скопировать все материалы с него, о чем очень сожалею.

----------


## Shipshin

> Извините, но мне непонятно где они указываются. Не могли бы вы показать на примере путеводителя Каранта?


 Могу на примере Фельдберга 1899г.

----------


## brassl

Есть пару новых (для меня, хотя может чего и упустил на форуме  :smileflag: ) фото военной Одессы. Если было - звыняйте  :smileflag: 
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Antique

> Могу на примере Фельдберга 1899г.
> Вложение 7506831


 Это не путеводитель, а справочник.

К  тому же для определения *обсуждавшегося* смещения на 1880-е годы Вся Одесса *бесполезна*, так самое первое издание вышло в 1898 году.

----------


## [email protected]

Уникальные фото Одессы — в одном альбоме (статья)



Еще раз спасибо за коллекцию!

----------


## brassl

Да не за что. Беритя  :smileflag: 
Всегда рад порадовать  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

*Jorjic*, а адрес сайта не помните? Можно было бы поискать в кэше вебархива.

----------


## VicTur

> Уникальные фото Одессы — в одном альбоме (статья)
> 
> 
> 
> Еще раз спасибо за коллекцию!


 Надо будет Фридману сказать, что спор об изданной им книге сыграл историческую роль в одесском краеведении. Думаю, Александру Соломоновичу будет приятно.

----------


## Jorjic

> *Jorjic*, а адрес сайта не помните? Можно было бы поискать в кэше вебархива.


 Помню, конечно - http://www.zimdocs.btinternet.co.uk/fh/index.html
Уже пытались искать. Мне даже накидали кое-что, сохранившееся в собственных архивах.

----------


## Shipshin

Не могу сориентироваться. Где это. Есть идеи?

----------


## kravshik

> Да не за что. Беритя 
> Всегда рад порадовать


 




Сергей,большое спасибо за такое полезное и интересное дело,молодец ,что не сходишь с дистанции,не погряз в коммерческом направлении,как некоторые... 

интересных находок и расширения фотогаллереи

Сергей,твой единомышленник.

----------


## brassl

С найденного сайта хорошо снимаются фото  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

http://web.archive.org/web/20050222165906/http://www.zimdocs.btinternet.co.uk/fh/index.html — скажем, вот хорошо закэшированная главная (адрес нужно копировать целиком, с обоими http). Местами даже попадаются сохранившиеся открытки, если ходить по разделам сайта.

----------


## brassl

Ни у кого нет соображений где это???? Может не Одесса? Потому что на том сайте есть "ляпы" с городами

----------


## brassl

Оперный с собачкой  :smileflag:  (дальше снимать, или все уже сняли фото с сайта???)

ВСем Хорошего Дня!  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Дальше снимать.) Спасибо. Вид сверху — это Жуковского в последнем квартале.

----------


## brassl

С того же Архива, нашел Sergey_L, но в папке Венгрия  :smileflag: 
фото

----------


## Antique

> (дальше снимать, или все уже сняли фото с сайта???)


 С какого сайта? Ничего ж не понятно.

----------


## brassl

Извини. Заработался  :smileflag:  Сайт этот , писал о нем на предыдущей странице

----------


## brassl

Где идут???

----------


## brassl

Такая была,но в худшем качестве. Остальное вроде все есть в Архиве

----------


## BIGBIG

Где может быть снято???

----------


## Milkaway

> Уникальные фото Одессы — в одном альбоме (статья)


 ... спасибо  за очень нужное и важное дело!!! Впереди еще много интересного ...

----------


## BIGBIG

Отчетливо видны Сабанские казармы


> Ни у кого нет соображений где это???? Может не Одесса? Потому что на том сайте есть "ляпы" с городами

----------


## BIGBIG

Здесь просто альбом  Вахренова в плохом качестве


> http://web.archive.org/web/20050222165906/http://www.zimdocs.btinternet.co.uk/fh/index.html — скажем, вот хорошо закэшированная главная (адрес нужно копировать целиком, с обоими http). Местами даже попадаются сохранившиеся открытки, если ходить по разделам сайта.

----------


## Trs

> Где может быть снято???


 В Румынии. Или в Кишинёве. Дома по своей архитектуре претендуют на центральное расположение, но на Одессу не похоже.

Солдаты идут, как я пока что предполагаю, по Колонтаевской.

----------


## Antique

> Отчетливо видны Сабанские казармы


 ответ неверный. Это семинария на Жуковского. Эта фотография отгадана года 2-3 назад и должна быть на Одессастори ,только в худшем разрешении.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вид на Аркадию сегодня. Допиливаются последние деревья.

----------


## malyutka_e

Наверное, современные каменщики-печники никогда бы не догадались построить такую изогнутую трубу.

----------


## kravshik

> Вид на Аркадию сегодня. Допиливаются последние деревья.


 Ужас ,я такого не ожидал.....полностью....все до слома ,вплоть до Люксора...а сколько же, они будут расти новые!!!

вообще-то изменения интересны...но не до такой же степени..

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ужас ,я такого не ожидал...а сколько же, они будут расти новые!!!


 Поставят пальмы в кадках.

----------


## Скрытик

Луксор быстро сломали. А там бетона было залито - мама не горюй! Сам видел, как его заливали.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Луксор быстро сломали. А там бетона было залито - мама не горюй! Сам видел, как его заливали.


  Пока его не сломали, процесс идет. На сегодня такой вид.

----------


## malyutka_e

А это то, что осталось от фонтана.

----------


## Antique

> Не могу сориентироваться. Где это. Есть идеи?
> Вложение 7509668


 Только что совершенно случайно наткнулся в панорамах. Это магазейн на Польском спуске, 1.




> А это то, что осталось от фонтана.


  А ещё был фонтан с мозаичными рыбками, тоже хороший.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Только что совершенно случайно наткнулся в панорамах. Это магазейн на Польском спуске, 1.


 Точно, а я голову "ломал"
Вложение 7514654

----------


## brassl

> А ещё был фонтан с мозаичными рыбками, тоже хороший.


 Воспоминания детства, но строят то не местные, фиг им до нашего детства

----------


## [email protected]

> Точно, а я голову "ломал"
> Вложение 7514654


 В декабре заходила в это здание. Все, что открывается взору при входе, - это высокая лестница.

----------


## [email protected]

> Это магазейн на Польском спуске, 1.


 Сервер - колледж компьютерных технологий.

----------


## Скрытик

> Пока его не сломали, процесс идет. На сегодня такой вид.


  Я имел в виду сам клуб. Это здание пристроили позже.

----------


## Antique

> Наверное, современные каменщики-печники никогда бы не догадались построить такую изогнутую трубу.


 А что это за здание?

----------


## mlch

> А что это за здание?


 Если не ошибаюсь, это труба кухни старого ресторана в Аркадии.

----------


## Antique

> Сервер - колледж компьютерных технологий.


 А вот это уже совсем не интересно.




> Если не ошибаюсь, это труба кухни старого ресторана в Аркадии.


 И действительно, а то мне показалось что это что-то пропущенное к сносу готовят. 

Изогнутая часть дымохода располагалась в несуществующем ныне аттике и была не видна извне.

----------


## [email protected]

> А вот это уже совсем не интересно.


 А вот снобизм - это некрасиво)

----------


## Black_Shef

Давно были на Торговой, в районе бульвара Жванецкого ?
Сегодня там побывала моя тетя....она не была в том районе год

она, мягко говоря, в шоке, от тех изменений, в худшую сторону, что произошли.

Фотографировать нечем было....

----------


## Jorjic

> Давно были на Торговой, в районе бульвара Жванецкого ?
> Сегодня там побывала моя тетя....она не была в том районе год
> 
> она, мягко говоря, в шоке, от тех изменений, в худшую сторону, что произошли.
> 
> Фотографировать нечем было....


 А что ж там такого катастрофического за год произошло?
Гугл-карты выложены за ноябрь 2011 года. От нынешнего вид отличается разве что тем, что дыры в асфальте заделаны.

----------


## verda

И вообще, лучше бы его называть Бульвар Искусств...

----------


## Black_Shef

> А что ж там такого катастрофического за год произошло?
> Гугл-карты выложены за ноябрь 2011 года. От нынешнего вид отличается разве что тем, что дыры в асфальте заделаны.


 и еще кое-чем.
Отгрохали нефтяные резервуары со стороны порта, такой высоты , что закрыли вид на море полностью. штук 8(восемь).

Дом, номер 2 по Торговой, стена которого выходила на бульвар Искусств (так, действительно, лучше....) была всю жизнь, так сказать, глухой.
Теперь же, вся в "дырках" - понаделали окна, балконы....

Был небольшой проход между этим домом и домом, где был когда-то музей, там тоже отстроили типа гаража, и "поставили" на него балкон.

----------


## Jorjic

Резервуары в порту - это таки да. Но они гораздо больше "впечатляют" при выходе к обрыву за Художественным музеем. Раньше я эти ворота называл "выход в рай". А теперь, конечно...
Про дом по Торговой (не 2, а 6). Если говорить за "всю жизнь", то к нему примыкали еще дома, к сожалению утерянные. А как после этого должен выглядеть оголившийся брандмауэр, вопрос спорный.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Луксор быстро сломали. А там бетона было залито - мама не горюй! Сам видел, как его заливали.


 Судя пр приведенноу списку, там что-либо копать, даже для посадки нового дерева, недопустимо без разрешения и надзора хотя-бы архелогов др и прочих надзорных служб:
Витяг з ПЕРЕЛІКу
ПАМ’ЯТОК ТА ОБ́́’ЄКТІВ КУЛЬТУРНОЇ СПАДЩИНИ м.  ОДЕСИ 
(згідно ст. 14 Закону України «Про охорону культурної спадщини»
формується постійно на підставі нормативно-правових актів, 
версія станом на вересень 2009 р.)
(З офіційного сайту міста Одеси)

	Назва  пам’ятки	Адреса
розташування	Датування	Вид пам’ятки	Категорія пам’ятки	№№ та дати нормативно-правових актів про взяття під охорону	Охоронний № в Держреєстрі

                ПАМ’ЯТКИ МІСЦЕВОГО 
                     ЗНАЧЕННЯ

47.	Павільйон зупинки трамваю
(арх. Ландесман С.А.)
	Аркадійська балка
	1910 р.
	                                            АМ	місцева	Рішення Одеського облвиконкому № 580 від 27.12.1991р.	-
48.	Місток трамвайний
(інж. Безчастнов М.Ф.)
	Аркадійська балка
	1910 р.
	АМ	місцева	Рішення Одеського облвиконкому № 580 від 27.12.1991р.	-
49.	Морські ванни й купальні
(арх. Нестурх Ф.П.)
	Аркадійська балка
	1900-ті рр.
	АМ	місцева	Рішення Одеського облвиконкому № 580 від 27.12.1991р.	-
50.	Поселення багатошарове «Аркадія»
(сабатиновська і черняхівська культури)
	Аркадія,
мис, обмежений з півдня парком «Аркадія», з заходу Посмітного вул., з північного заходу Шевченка  просп.
	ХІV-ХІІ ст. до н.е.,
ІІІ-ІV ст. н.е.

АРХ	місцева	Рішення Одеського облвиконкому № 652 від 25.12.1984р.	-
51.	Будівля спального корпусу № 1
будинку відпочинку “Примор’є”
(арх. Афанасьєва Л.К., Павловська Л.Н.)
	Аркадія,
вул. Посмітного, 1
	1954-1956 рр.
	АМ	місцева	Рішення Одеського облвиконкому № 580 від 27.12.1991р.	-
52.	Будівля спального  корпусу  № 2
будинку відпочинку “Примор’є”
(арх. Гольденберг А.)
	Аркадія,
Посмітного вул., 1
	1962 р.
	АМ	місцева	Рішення Одеського облвиконкому № 580 від 27.12.1991р.	-
53.	Будівля їдальні будинку відпочинку “Примор’є”
(арх. Гольденберг А.)	Аркадія,
Посмітного вул., 1
	1951-1953 рр.
	АМ	місцева	Рішення Одеського облвиконкому № 580 від 27.12.1991р.	-
54.	Будівля корпусу  санаторію  “Молдова”
(арх. Бродський І.О., .Смирнов В.Ф,         Шишков Б.І.)
	Аркадія,
Посмітного вул., 2
	1955-1956 рр.
	АМ	місцева	Рішення Одеського облвиконкому № 580 від 27.12.1991р.	-
55.	Будинок ресторану Сігала
(арх. Бейтельсбахер Х.Г.)
	Аркадія, пляж	1902 р.
	АМ	місцева	Рішення Одеського облвиконкому № 160 від 22.05.1990р.
	-
* Курсивом подано назви вулиць на момент взяття об’єкта на облік;
** - АМ (пам’ятка архітектури та містобудування), ІСТ (пам’ятка історії), ММ (пам’ятка монументального мистецтва), 
СПМ (пам’ятка садово-паркового мистецтва), НТ (пам’ятка науки і техніки), АРХ (пам’ятка археології). 

А что из этого сохранилось?

----------


## Jorjic

А ведь действительно. Всех, кто понимает, со старым Новым Годом! Здоровья, радости, удачи!

----------


## Antique

> Судя пр приведенноу списку, там что-либо копать, даже для посадки нового дерева, недопустимо без разрешения и надзора хотя-бы архелогов др и прочих надзорных служб:
> Витяг з ПЕРЕЛІКу


 На счёт поселения не знаю, в всё остальное точно есть. Санаторий Приморье сильно перестроен, в остановке чебуречная или ещё какая. В ванном заведении отель, а ресторан работает согласно первоначальному предназначению (на зиму закрыт).

----------


## malyutka_e

> А ведь действительно. Всех, кто понимает, со старым Новым Годом! Здоровья, радости, удачи!


  С окончательным, "бронебойным" (С)  Новым годом!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Судя пр приведенноу списку, там что-либо копать, даже для посадки нового дерева, недопустимо без разрешения и надзора хотя-бы архелогов др и прочих надзорных служб:
> Витяг з ПЕРЕЛІКу
> ПАМ’ЯТОК ТА ОБ́́’ЄКТІВ КУЛЬТУРНОЇ СПАДЩИНИ м.  ОДЕСИ 
> (згідно ст. 14 Закону України «Про охорону культурної спадщини»
> формується постійно на підставі нормативно-правових актів, 
> версія станом на вересень 2009 р.)
> (З офіційного сайту міста Одеси)
> 
> 	Назва  пам’ятки	Адреса
> ...


 Практически ни*уя. :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> С окончательным, "бронебойным" (С)  Новым годом!


  Древнее индейское жилище! Кажись 30го китайский Новый год  :smileflag:

----------


## Shipshin

> Только что совершенно случайно наткнулся в панорамах. Это магазейн на Польском спуске, 1.


 Интуитивно искал на правой стороне спуска. Но посмотреть влево не хватило смелости. Всегда казалось, что дома были еще ниже, по всей площади, где стоят Потемкинцы.

----------


## trend7

Интересное видео про Одессу получилось:

----------


## Antique

> Интуитивно искал на правой стороне спуска. Но посмотреть влево не хватило смелости. Всегда казалось, что дома были еще ниже, по всей площади, где стоят Потемкинцы.


 Я аналогичным образом так же искал и не смог найти, когда специально искал это здание.

malyutka_e, ну чего нет???

----------


## malyutka_e

На фасаде дома на Екатерининской площади опять появились инициалы Гурвица и Тарпана. Гурвиц приближается?

----------


## pes4inka

> Гурвиц приближается?


 наверное это единственный человек,способный навести порядок в городе )))))))))

----------


## malyutka_e

> наверное это единственный человек,способный навести порядок в городе )))))))))


  Вы серьезно?

----------


## Гидрант

При столь далеко зашедших процессах в Одессе и окружающей стране порядок может навести разве что бог Саваоф, и то методом Содома-Гоморры  
  *Показать скрытый текст* **Кроме того, Гурвиц 1991 года, издавший распоряжение от 20.08.1991 г. о том, что все постановления и указы ГКЧП на территории Жовтневого района г.Одессы не имеют никакой силы, и Гурвиц, побывавший неоднократно у "кормушки", возвращавшийся к ней после сомнительных судебных решений по указке тех, кто пришел в очередной раз к власти и кого он избрал своим очередным патроном - сейчас Кличко, кажется (?) - огромная разница. И деятельность в симбиозе с очень разными "бизнесменами" - от олигархов до ОПГ, и то, что уж лучше бы при нём сюда на постоянное жительство вернулось пару десятков тысяч его соплеменников - Одесса это восприняла бы, чем несколько раз на год приезжало по пару сотен свидомых, объясняющих как нужно здесь жить, что петь и кому ставить памятники... и не то беда, что националистов - пусть уж, но невменяемых кретинов в первую очередь  - а это уж городу противопоказано. И т.д. - перечень велик. Но..
Генеральной линией Гурвица  (по крайней мере в первую каденцию) было правдами и неправдами создать *имидж европейского города с европейской, сохраненной архитектурой, культурной атмосферой, традициями, историческим наследием* и т.д. Конечно, создавался только фасад, чтобы поднять рейтинг, привлечь туристов, инвесторов: в тот же туристический бизнес, городскую инфраструктуру, в гуманитарные, культурные проекты, получить под это кредиты, займы, строить дороги ... Понятно, что откаты и распил шёл резкий, что за ширмой потемкинских деревень в заднем дворе был смрад и развал. 

Но ради этого *хотя бы не рушилось без совести, а главное без ума, всё, что еще осталось* и пережило Советы и румын, но не переживает сейчас тотального уничтожения и отдачу на откуп очередному быдлу, которое на отхваченном куске строит нечто, соответствующее его пониманию о культуре и красоте. Или не соответствующее никакому пониманию, но приносящее прибыль - быструю и однократную, а дальше пошел рушить что-то следующее.

Поэтому Гурвиц В ЭТОМ однозначно лучше этой банды дебилов-разрушителей.  Но... не будем о политике, т.е. о печальном.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *ПС*А то, что шаловливые ручонки ГЭЙ умеют не только строить, "воссоздавать" и руко-водить, но и класть в свой карман, и делать гешефты с тем, что ему дали в управление, вполне соответствует горькой истине "ЛЮБОГО интенданта после года службы можно вешать за казнокрадство без суда и следствия - и не ошибешься", высказанную, говорят, ещё Ал.Вас.Суворовым - не зря, видно его матушка-императрица поставила надзирать за строительством Одессы )))

----------


## Jorjic

> Вы серьезно?


 У Вас есть варианты?

----------


## KATERINA_KOTIA

> Вид на Аркадию сегодня. Допиливаются последние деревья.


 Первое фото - это вид на Балку? 
Там же все порушено ((

----------


## Скрытик

> Первое фото - это вид на Балку? 
> Там же все порушено ((


  Более того, ее засыпать собираются. Боюсь проектировщики не видели во что превращается балка во время сильного летнего ливня...

----------


## SaMoVar



----------


## sashiki

Ребята! У кого то есть репродукции печатной продукции "Иностранной коллегии"?  Может фото или иное изображение газеты "Ле Коммунист" или даже части её? Помню где то в книгах видел изображение их листовки... на французском, по моему...Очень нужно. В краеведческом щепоть материала, барышня, правда, обещала глянуть... Но надежда слаба...  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

По Аркадийской балке. Все сооружения вокруг неё будут уничтожены.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> наверное это единственный человек,способный навести порядок в городе )))))))))


   после того, что создал хаос?

----------


## Antique

> По Аркадийской балке. Все сооружения вокруг неё будут уничтожены.


 А остановка, ресторан, мост, Ванны?

----------


## sashiki

> А остановка, ресторан, мост, Ванны?


 Мне почему то кажется, что вопрос только в сумме... Снесут всё... Доживать то они тут не будут, лондОнщина ждёть...

----------


## SaMoVar

> А остановка, ресторан, мост, Ванны?


 Мост скорее всего сравняют как на Еврейской... Ресторану, вроде, кранты. Остановка точно не выживет.

----------


## Vitali P

Нашел на аукционном сайте,на обороте стоит дата 1959, ЕМНИП была очень похожая фотография Черноморки.

----------


## Shipshin

> Нашел на аукционном сайте,на обороте стоит дата 1959, ЕМНИП была очень похожая фотография Черноморки.


 
Стоит в галерее brassl  в папке Люстдорф.

----------


## Vitali P

Да есть такие, спасибо.

----------


## doc-men

Один из Первомаев в период 1958-1960гг.

----------


## BIGBIG

Парк Шевченко

----------


## BIGBIG

В Ильичевске строят Потемкинскую лестницу.http://gubernia.org.ua/ekonomika/item/1258-na-zavershenie-kopii-potyomkinskoy-lestnitsyi-v-ilichevske-nuzhnyi-esche-2-milliona.html#

----------


## grinders08

Такой дорогой Гурвиц, думаю нам в очередной раз не нужен, мэр - это начальник большого ЖЭКа, а не политдеятель, и он должен заниматься коммуникациями, хозяйством, системами, крышами,  подвалами, трамваями с троллейбусами, а не чеченцами с западенцами, "мокрухой", вторжением в деятельность, даже режимных, предприятий (как ЧМП в 1991 г., так в Жовтневом районе у него и милиция, КГБ с прокуратурой были, но туда он ни ногой - только с подарками из нашего кармана). Так что как говаривал Николай Николаевич Озеров - "Такой хоккей нам не нужен", перефразируем такой "мер" нам не нужен. А вообще нужен мэр как Чернега, например, так как есть хорошая заповедь морских механиков   - не мешай машине спокойно работать. И две заделанные ямки не стоят тех двухсот косяков от Гурвица.  Я НАДЕЯЮСЬ ЭТО ПОСЛЕДНЯЯ ПОЛИТДИСКУССИЯ НА ФОРУМЕ.  А вот предыдущему мэру А.А. Костусеву мы, краеведы, должны задать следующий вопрос, что он сделал, как председатель фонда им. Б.Ф.Деревянко, для распространения публикаций Бориса Фёдоровича, т.е. сделал ли он хотя бы оцифровку газет "Вечерняя Одесса" с 1973 г. до 1997 г. (даже за какие-то деньги с записью на диск или бесплатным распространением в сети). А то в библиотеку не совсем удобно ходить и ждать до 20 мин заказанные номера газет (да ещё и без права фотографировать). Тогда бы на многие вопросы, вынесенные на форум, могли бы ответить.

----------


## Jorjic

> Такой дорогой Гурвиц, думаю нам в очередной раз не нужен...


 Что нам НЕ нужно, мы все знаем. Я мог бы написать текст во много раз длиннее о том, что было не так и при каком мэре. Вы лучше скажите кто конкретно нужен. Не идеальный, это я и сам знаю, а обыкновенный, за которого можно пойти и проголосовать. А иначе это все пустословие.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Нашел на аукционном сайте,на обороте стоит дата 1959, ЕМНИП была очень похожая фотография Черноморки.
> [фото]


 Да, действительно Черноморка. (Страшно мне не нравится, как Черноморку пытаются обзывать так называемым "люсдорофом", так как немецких колоний давно нет и История надолго стёрла упоминания о них у нашего населения и на карте Одесщины). Узнаётся район смытой в своё время в море набережной дороги и подъём к трамвайной остановке. На заднем плане мыс Большой Фонтан.

----------


## фауст

> (Страшно мне не нравится, как Черноморку пытаются обзывать так называемым "люсдорофом", так как немецких колоний давно нет и История надолго стёрла упоминания о них у нашего населения и на карте Одесщины).


  Люстдорфская дорога.
 Ежедневно напоминает.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Люстдорфская дорога.
>  Ежедневно напоминает.


 Мне не напоминает. Дорога для меня БЫЛА и ОСТАЁТСЯ Черноморской. "Люсдорфская" не является её историческим названием. Если копнуть историю, то она (дорога) до революции и после называлась Большефонтанской дорогой. Трамвай в Черноморку ходил напрямую от нынешней 7-й станции ЧД по Долгой улице и через Дачу Ковалевского, мимо тогда ещё люсдорфского кладбища в тогдашний Люсдорф. В середине тридцатых годов на побережье Дачи Ковалевского военные построили знаменитую 411 батарею (которая сыграла очень важную роль во время обороны 1941 года). Вот тогда трамвайную линию с Долгой улицы в Черноморку перенесли в сторону (сегодняшняя линия). Тогда это было сплошное поле. Вот только с этого времени и до войны (исторически крошечный период) дорога стала называться Люсдорфской. Но после войны, когда все (все!) немецкие колонии были разгромлены и разогнаны, дорога стала на долгие годы называться Черноморской.

----------


## фауст

> Мне не напоминает. Дорога для меня БЫЛА и ОСТАЁТСЯ Черноморской.


  Не могу запретить! (С)
Только не надо расписываться за всё - "наше население".

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Не могу запретить! (С)
> Только не надо расписываться за всё - "наше население".


  Вот именно, *наше население*. Вам не нравится -- ваши проблемы, но где эти немецкие колонии? Нету их. Я только констатирую факт.

----------


## фауст

> Вот именно, *наше население*. Вам не нравится -- ваши проблемы, но где эти немецкие колонии? Нету их. Я только констатирую факт.


 *Ваше население*  может пользоваться названиями "бульвар Фельдмана"  и "сквер им.Чарльза Дарвина". Прогуливаться по переулку Тон Дык Тханга. Это их проблемы.



> так называемым "люсдорофом", 
> .


 


> мимо тогда ещё люсдорфского кладбища в тогдашний Люсдорф.


  И выучите, ради Бога, правильное написание топонима "ЛюсТдорф".

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ..................................................


 Может Вы и правы по поводу буквы Т, но не в этом дело. Если мне по душе ближе Черноморская дорога, то зачем мне ваше написание несуществующей и бывшей немецкой колонии? Это уже Ваше дело. Своё видение на историю вопроса я уже высказал.

----------


## Antique

> но где эти немецкие колонии? Нету их. Я только констатирую факт.


 Это ни в коем случае не мешает переименовать Черноморку в Люстдорф.

----------


## Antique

> то зачем мне ваше написание несуществующей и бывшей немецкой колонии?


 Без немцев не было бы поселения. К тому же в посёлке полно зданий доставшихся от колонистов - это все продолговатые дома стоящие торцом к улице. А здание, где сейчас школа-интернат №97 вообще носит условные элементы немецкой псевдоготики.

Что такое черноморка? Черноморка - это безликое название, сгенерированное в недрах бюрократического аппарата СССР и может находиться где угодно, а Люстдорф является самобытным названием.

До революции тоже находились "умные" чиновники, которые переименовали Люстдорф в Ольгино, но это новое название так и не прижилось. Чай не средняя полоса России.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Согласен, что ЛюсТдорф (специально для Фауста) в какой-то степени в определённых кругах самобытное. Но если Ольгино не прижилось, то Черноморка (при всей своей спорности истории названия) прилипло надёжно и надолго, это факт.

----------


## Гидрант

Я живу в Одессе всего-то с конца 50-х прошлого века, мои родители, как вы понимаете, - чуть с раньших времен, а бабушка с дедом так даже немного 19-го века прихватили. Так вот, и от дедушек-бабушек и их ровесников, и поколения родителей-одесситов я всегда слышал Люстдорф и Люстдорфская. 
Катера ходили в Черморку, пляж - тоже Черноморка, а местность так звалась только на официальном уровне или теми, кто говорил "улица 1905 года"  :smileflag: . И тем паче никогда одесситы не говорили Ольгино.

"Черноморская дорога" вошла в обиходный язык с заселением Черемушек, т.е. с середины 60-х, начала 70-х; через некоторое время, действительно чаще стали говорить "Черноморская". Вы в это время стали слышать, что вокруг вас?

Что касается "существующей/несуществующей", то что тогда делать с вопросом Гаврика Черноиваненко: "Чудак-человек! Где ты видел на Фонтане фонтан?" (а на Ближних Мельницах мельницы). Из той же серии черта порто-франко на Старопортофранковской или зоопарк на Зоопарковой. Исторические - так такие названия зовутся, к ним именно и возвращались в известный период новейшей истории Одессы.

Вам лучше звучит Черноморская, чем Люстдорфская - та ради бога. А мне - так наоборот, но вы на свое видение имеете право. А я на свое, тем более так на сегодняший день и есть.  "Зачем мне ваше написание несуществующей и бывшей немецкой колонии?" (с) - ну, наверное, чтобы письма по адресу доходили, но если хочется звать дорогу "Черноморской", ОДЕССИТЫ тоже поймут (как Кирова-Базарная и даже Чорновола-Соколовской-Новая)

----------


## mlch

> Может Вы и правы по поводу буквы Т, но не в этом дело. Если мне по душе ближе Черноморская дорога, то зачем мне ваше написание несуществующей и бывшей немецкой колонии? Это уже Ваше дело. Своё видение на историю вопроса я уже высказал.


 А если мне по душе ближе "пшенка" то зачем мне Ваша "вареная кукуруза" ?  :smileflag:

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

На счёт варёной кукурузы, мне помнится, тогда каждый (в том числе и я) остались при своём мнении. Я своё высказал.

----------


## mlch

> На счёт варёной кукурузы, мне помнится, тогда *каждый* (в том числе и я) *остались при своём мнении*. Я своё высказал.


 Именно это я и имею в виду. Имейте свое мнение, но не стоит навязывать его тем, у кого мнение отличатся от Вашего.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Что Вы считаете навязыванием? Я публично и аргументированно высказал (и буду высказывать, нравится это кому, или нет) своё мнение в любой теме, а уже брать на веру или не брать, то это дело каждого индивидуума. Насильно никто не заставляет. Мне, может, тоже многое чего не нравится. О чём и говорю вслух. Я высказал тогда негативное своё отношение к тому словечку, на которое в нашей семье, сколько себя помнил, было полное табу. Имею на то право.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Я думаю, что адрес ваш, Пэтро Чорномор, у одесситов вызывает лёгкое чувство не посебе. Вы может и прекрасный человек, но какой-то не местный.  Представляю шо Вы скажете за улицу Московскую.  Просто удивляюсь на Вас с недоумением. Неприязнь к немцам --- это понятно, но то другие немцы. 

Читая Вас вспоминаю анекдот про то, как один украинец другому говорит: " Мыкола, знаеш як москали на пыво кажуть?... Пиииво... Повбывав бы!"

----------


## Trs

*ПЧ*, вы так это говорите, как будто это что-то плохое. Люст-дорф, весёлое село дословно. И не расписывайтесь за всех. Я тоже населяю этот город наравне с вами. И не то чтобы разделяю этот радикализм.

Кстати, название «Ольгино», хоть и было недолговечным, потом ещё длительное время оставалось в документации ОТТУ. Рельсосварочный вагон № 2 по всем документам назывался «вагон Ольгинского типа». Он даже работал в послевоенные годы (но был той ещё развалюхой, которую то и дело отставляли от работы до устранения неисправностей) и окончательно встал в середине пятидесятых (в 1957 году не работал уже прочно и не первый год), пока не был списан в металлолом в 1959 году. Ольгинским же его называет и Марк Гаркави в своей неизданной книге.

----------


## Коннект 002

кому как больше нравится, тот так и называет. Мне не нравится название улицы Бунина, Толстого и Ленинградской, поэтому так их никогда не называю. Есть исторические их названия :Полицейская, Гулевая, Петропавловская.Что там взбрело в голову Топонимической комиссии или ещё кому меня мало интересует
По поводу актуальности названия: это относится скорее к остановкам общ транспорта , а не к названиям улиц. Где на итальянском итальянцы или на Французском -французы? Нет их там давно. Это не повод переименовывать бульвары
 А вот остановка санаторий Россия немного нервирует, поскольку никакого санатория давно нет и зачем объявлять именно так-непонятно.Кому туда нужно-да никому. Есть отель Юность-так бы и назвали остановку. Переименовывать её в Королевские сады глупо, поскольку жители этих садов на трамваях не ездят

----------


## Грачиков

> Один из Первомаев в период 1958-1960гг.


   Автобус ЗиС-155 и почти наверняка с автобазы курортного управления в которой было четыре 155 -ых и два 154-ых остальные маны,бюсинги трофейные.

----------


## Gfdkjdbx

Как непривычно видеть города без машин!  И жилиж люди!

----------


## OMF

> Автобус ЗиС-155 и почти наверняка с автобазы курортного управления в которой было четыре 155 -ых и два 154-ых остальные маны,бюсинги трофейные.


 Не факт. Первый автобусный обслуживал своими 155-ми городские заказы тоже.

----------


## Пушкин

> У Вас есть варианты?


  Мне кажется основная борьба будет между Киваловым и Трухановым, Гурвиц - это вчерашний день и Хвала Всевышнему что вчерашний. Как там говорила учительница-одесситка о Гурвице в известных стихах, в конце? - "мне стыдно одесситке и еврейке"...

----------


## Пушкин

Вопрос к клубу: - может у кого то есть карты где обозначен санаторий Ландесмана на Черноморской улице? Хотелось бы понять где он точно находился, нашел описание что он граничил с 23ем номером...

----------


## Скрытик

Кивалов сам не пойдет, это 100%. Выставит кого-то из своих. Труханов - так он в Раде, мэрство для него так, уровень ниже.

----------


## Пушкин

> Кивалов сам не пойдет, это 100%. Выставит кого-то из своих. Труханов - так он в Раде, мэрство для него так, уровень ниже.


  Будем посмотреть...

----------


## malyutka_e

> А если мне по душе ближе "пшенка" то зачем мне Ваша "вареная кукуруза" ?


 Со словом "пшонка", в смысле кукуруза, сейчас надо осторожно - ген. прокурор может оскорбиться :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Что Вы считаете навязыванием? Я публично и аргументированно высказал (и буду высказывать, нравится это кому, или нет) своё мнение в любой теме, а уже брать на веру или не брать, то это дело каждого индивидуума. Насильно никто не заставляет. Мне, может, тоже многое чего не нравится. О чём и говорю вслух. Я высказал тогда негативное своё отношение к тому словечку, на которое в нашей семье, сколько себя помнил, было полное табу. Имею на то право.


  Да, недаром у вас на аватаре поезд..., но танк был бы лучше :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Со словом "пшонка", в смысле кукуруза, сейчас надо осторожно - ген. прокурор может оскорбиться


 Пусть меняет фамилию, если такой обидчивый.  :smileflag:

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> Кстати, название «Ольгино», хоть и было недолговечным, потом ещё длительное время оставалось в документации ОТТУ. Рельсосварочный вагон № 2 по всем документам назывался «вагон Ольгинского типа». Он даже работал в послевоенные годы...


  Ну на счёт прежне-нового названия Черноморки, может я и высказался с излишним пафосом. Но, считал своим долгом ознакомить со своим личным видением вопроса, и не более того. Пусть даже в чём-то и радикальным.А право аудитории делать свои выводы. Этого права никто не отнимал. 
И, кстати, на счёт Ольгино, у меня родилась версия. Так назвали дореволюционные власти сразу после начала войны 1914 года (мало кто помнит, что саму войну официально до большевистского переворота в прессе называли "Второй Отечественной" или даже "Великой Отечественной" на фоне только что с большой помпой отпразднованного в 1912 году в царской России 100-летнего юбилея Отечественной войны 1812 года. Это уже после назвали войну империалистической, а после второй мировой -- первой мировой). Сразу после начала войны власти стали переименовывать все (или почти все) немецкие названия. Ярчайший пример: Петербург был переименован в Петроград. А Ольгино, может по инерции ещё называлось некоторое время после революции. Кто меня уточнит или поправит?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Я думаю, что адрес ваш, Пэтро Чорномор, у одесситов вызывает лёгкое чувство не посебе. Вы может и прекрасный человек, но какой-то не местный.(!?!? -- прим. ПЧ)  Представляю шо Вы скажете за улицу Московскую.  Просто удивляюсь на Вас с недоумением. Неприязнь к немцам --- это понятно, но то другие немцы. 
> 
> Читая Вас вспоминаю анекдот про то, как один украинец другому говорит: " Мыкола, знаеш як москали на пыво кажуть?... Пиииво... Повбывав бы!"


  Вы немножко не правы. С одной стороны везде наша Одесса славится своей многонациональностью. И в то же время, те, кто любят подчёркивать именно такой характер нашего города, решительно отказывают (совершенно безосновательно присваивая себе такое право) украинцам-одесситам на право существования в городе. Мне меньше всего хотелось бы вступать в вязкую (и совершенно бесполезную) дискуссию. Моя подпись -- скорее реакция на несправедливые попытки притеснения украинства в нашем городе и вытеснения на обочину общественной жизни украинской громады города, требующей защиты.

----------


## фауст

> Сразу после начала войны власти стали переименовывать все (или почти все) немецкие названия


  Не только немецкие.
Даже улицу Болгарскую ( Болгария воевала против Антанты),переименовали в Сербскую ( Сербия была союзной державой).

А по поводу немецких названий, то по меньшей мере одно, пережило и советские времена- село Ленинталь в Овидиопольском районе. Видать, не поднялась рука у большевиков на святое!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А по поводу немецких названий, то по крайней мере одно, пережило и советские времена- село Ленинталь в Овидиопольском районе. Видать, не поднялась рука у большевиков на святое!


  Соглашаясь с Вами, скажу, что во время обороны Одессы 1941 города, в сводках с мест боёв всё время мелькали немецкие названия селений: тот же Ленинталь, Калининдорф, Гильдендорф (нынешняя Красносёлка Коминт. р-на). Кстати, рядом с Краносёлкой расположена станция, которую построили в 30-х годах в виде разъезда, и она до сих пор носит название Кулиндорово -- искажённый со временем Гильдендорф. Так вот, читая эти сводки, можно подумать, что бои происходят не под Одессой, а где-то в Германии.
С названием этой станции связана комическая ситуация. Проезжая поездом, случайно услышал от пассажиров, явно не местных, скорее из России (судя по акценту), которые шушукаясь между собой говорили: "Вот до чего исказили название, наверно правильно было бы "Календарёво"...". :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## фауст

> . Так вот, читая эти сводки, можно подумать, что бои происходят не под Одессой, а где-то в Германии.


  Немецких сел на юге Украины и в Бессарабии было очень много.

http://odessica.net/page/show/20



> Проезжая поездом, случайно услышал от пассажиров, явно не местных, скорее из России (судя по акценту), которые шушукаясь между собой говорили: "Вот до чего исказили название, наверно правильно было бы "Календарёво"...".


  В советские времена, я возвращался в Одессу поездом "Москва-Одесса".
   Так вот-один акающий парень, глядя на герб Одессы, объяснял своему приятелю, что на нём изображён крейсер "Аврора". 
Большой просветитель был!

----------


## Trs

Нашёл в сети, что В. А. Чарнецкий родился 24 июля 1914 года. Это по старому стилю или по новому?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
>  В советские времена, я возвращался в Одессу поездом "Москва-Одесса".
>    Так вот-один акающий парень, глядя на герб Одессы, объяснял своему приятелю, что на нём изображён крейсер "Аврора". 
> Большой просветитель был!


  Ну так в то время всё население БэСэСэСэРа (бывшего СС - т.е. Советского Союза :smileflag: ) больше на "Авроре" воспитывалось. Можно было подумать, что других исторических боевых кораблей не было. Может, не все знали нашего "Потёмкина", хотя фильм Эйзенштейна его обессмертил.

----------


## Le Roy

Читая последних две страницы этой ветки просто диву даешься бескомпромиссности. Каждый может иметь самое разное мнение о том или ином событии, но не смотря на это, не смотря на мнение каждого, история существовала и происходили различные события, которые нельзя вычеркнуть, не зависимо от того, что мы о них думаем. И странно, что вновь и вновь кто-то пытается происходившие некогда исторические события подстроить под себя, под свое мнение. Особенно это странно звучит, когда пытаются оспаривать те или иные переименования улиц, сел, поселений и т.д. Мне думается все это должно воспринимать как исторические события, связанные с определенной ситуацией в стране и надлежит принять и понять почему это происходило. 
А в общем-то, все история следует по спирали - сегодняшние переименования улиц не очень отличаются от тех, что происходили столетие и более назад. Увы...

----------


## Коннект 002

> Со словом "пшонка", в смысле кукуруза, сейчас надо осторожно - ген. прокурор может оскорбиться


 он своей деятельностью дискредитировал светлое имя кукурузного початка  :smileflag:

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> он своей деятельностью дискредитировал светлое имя кукурузного початка...


 Я хоть и не сторонник именно такого названия кукурузы, но прослеживается корневая лингвистическая связь с румыно-молдавским её названием: пэпушой. Между прочем, у них в Молдове и фамилия такая где-то проскочила (пардон за некоторое отклонение от основной темы).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Хотелось бы вернуться в русло. Мне категорически не понравился снос исторического причального павильона (особенно как любителя транспорта и его истории) на 16 станции Фонтана при сооружении "кактусевской" набережной и пляжа. Его собратья ещё остались (пока) в Лузановке и Ланжероне. (Не знаю, как давно здесь подымали этот вопрос).

----------


## Antique

> И, кстати, на счёт Ольгино, у меня родилась версия. Так назвали дореволюционные власти сразу после начала войны 1914 года


 Ой, нет. В конце ХІХ века Люстдорф уже назывался Ольгино, а в 1902 году встречается упоминание и об Ольгинской дороге (Майстровой отождествляет её с Большефонтанной).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А что же заставило или какой был повод, интересно, царские власти переименовать посёлок ещё до рубежа 1900 года? Интересно бы знать.

----------


## OMF

> Не только немецкие.
> Даже улицу Болгарскую ( Болгария воевала против Антанты),переименовали в Сербскую ( Сербия была союзной державой).
> 
> А по поводу немецких названий, то по меньшей мере одно, пережило и советские времена- село Ленинталь в Овидиопольском районе. Видать, не поднялась рука у большевиков на святое!


 Вовсе нет - это был Лилиенталь, переименованный в Ленинталь уже после революции. Другое дело, что он пережил полную "зачистку" всех -бургов и -талей с карты СССР после ВОВ.

----------


## фауст

> А что же заставило или какой был повод, интересно, царские власти переименовать посёлок ещё до рубежа 1900 года? Интересно бы знать.


  Я полагаю, что это было выполнено во времена царствования Александра Третьего, который не очень любил немцев.
Особенно, по итогам Берлинского конгресса.
 По крайней мере, в справочнике 1896 года- эти переименования уже есть

В качестве новых названий использовали имена членов царской семьи и родственников.

Дети Александра Третьего:
   Николай II (6 мая 1868 — 17 июля 1918, Екатеринбург)
    Александр Александрович (26 мая 1869 — 20 апреля 1870, Санкт-Петербург)
    Георгий Александрович (27 апреля 1871 — 28 июня 1899 года, Абастумани)
    Ксения Александровна (25 марта 1875 — 20 апреля 1960, Лондон)
    Михаил Александрович (22 ноября 1878 — 13 июня 1918, Пермь)
    Ольга Александровна (1 июня 1882 — 24 ноября 1960, Торонто)

Жена -Мария Фёдоровна.
Братья -Сергей, Павел, Алексей,Владимир, Николай.

Соответственно имеем:
Ольгино(Люстдорф)
Ксениевка (Кляйн Либенталь)- а ж/д станция Ксениево пережила всех царей и генсеков!
Мариинское (Гросс-Либенталь)
Михайловка (Францфельд)
Георгиевка (Мариенталь)
Владимировка (Нейбург)
Сергиевка( Нейбург)
Алексеевка(Александргильф)
Николаевское(Фрейденталь)



> Вовсе нет - это был Лилиенталь, переименованный в Ленинталь уже после революции.


  Я понимаю, что до 1917 года фамилия Ленин-никому и ни о чём не говорила.

----------


## Antique

На Малом Фонтане чуть ли не на песке ещё было поселение Марьино.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> Ксениевка (Кляйн Либенталь)- а ж/д *станция Ксениево* пережила всех царей и генсеков!
> ...


 Да-да. Наша станция Ксениево, посёлок Малая Долина,
 
(фото з сайту railwayz.info, ПЧ дякує автору та власнику фото)

 а вот станция Аккаржа -- Великая Долина.

(фото з сайту panoramio.com, ПЧ дякує автору та власнику фото)

----------


## Пушкин

> Вы немножко не правы. С одной стороны везде наша Одесса славится своей многонациональностью. И в то же время, те, кто любят подчёркивать именно такой характер нашего города, решительно отказывают (совершенно безосновательно присваивая себе такое право) украинцам-одесситам на право существования в городе. Мне меньше всего хотелось бы вступать в вязкую (и совершенно бесполезную) дискуссию. Моя подпись -- скорее реакция на несправедливые попытки притеснения украинства в нашем городе и вытеснения на обочину общественной жизни украинской громады города, требующей защиты.


  Простите, а кто украинцев притесняет? Все знают что Чернорморские казаки вместе с де-Рибасом брали Хаджибей и многие потом тут остались и основали Пересыпь (Пересып), а наш город строился именно для проживания многих национальностей, потому что планировался как прогрессивный город, который должен был стать (что и имело место быть)окном Российской империи в Европу, Северную Африку и Ближневосточные страны. И толерантным (терпимым) он стал не потому что абсорбировал массу приезжих различных национальностей, а потому что так было запланировано изначально. А вот что не планировалось, так это возникновение особого диалекта русского языка, называемый в последствии - Одесский язык. Представители различных национальностей, приезжающие в город, попадали, прежде всего, в русский культурный слой того времени и именно русский язык (в той или иной степени) был языком межнационального общения. Так вот тот культурный слой  и тот социум ,  дали точек к развитию образования, науки и творчества (в разных аспектах) у представителей различных национальностей. Запах или вкус свободы витавший в воздухе так же стал стимулом для развития прогрессивных идей у итальянцев, болгар, поляков, греков и конечно же евреев (именно в нашем городе зародились идеи сионизма - желание жить вместе в отдельном государстве). Как вы поняли из выше сказанного, я рассматриваю Одессу как город родившийся в бывшей Российской империи, в русском культурном слое того времени и который стал родным для представителей многих национальностей. Ни одна из выше перечисленных или не перечисленных национальностей, не может называть себя титульной или привилегированной в этом городе. Так как Одесса, в данный момент находится на территории Украины, мы все являемся гражданами Украины - украинцами (пока не придумали другого названия), хотя и не этническими. Выходит что ваше заявление о том что в Одессе притесняют украинцев, относится ко всем нам - представителям различных национальностей. Или вы имели ввиду что притесняют этнических украинцев? Если да, то как? Вот меня украинца, выросшего в русско- советском культурном слое, притесняют везде... В судах, в любом правительственном учреждении, в кинотеатрах и даже в школах и университетах... А с документами где упоминаются имена, отчества и фамилии, так тут вообще слов нет... Моисеевны становятся Мусевнами, Анны - Г(Х)анами, наши дети - не наши дети по документам и т.д. и т.п. Даже доходит до того что свидетельства о рождении (метрики) советского образца, нотариусы (некоторые) не хотят принимать как документы... Так и живём... Одесситы совсем не виноваты что вокруг Одессы, вдруг, Украину построили...

P.S. Простите друзья за много букв, Остапа как известно... :smileflag:

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Ваше право. Ваше право остаться при своём мнении, а на счёт вязкой дискуссии я уже сказал. Кстати Вам, Украина не только "вокруг", но и в "самой Одессе". Я себя отношу к тем в нашем городе, кто такие внешние признаки различия должен стремиться сводить к минимуму.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ваше право. Ваше право остаться при своём мнении, а на счёт вязкой дискуссии я уже сказал. Кстати Вам, Украина не только "вокруг", но и в "самой Одессе". Я себя отношу к тем в нашем городе, кто такие внешние признаки различия должен стремиться сводить к минимуму.


  А я на оборот, я  за то что бы представители различных национальностей не забывали свои корни, свои традиции, ходили друг к другу в гости и жили в мире...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Можно сказать и по-другому. Пускай будет по-Вашему. Я выступаю только против именно украинофобии, поразившую некоторую часть наших граждан. Вы видите, как раз на Великом и Могучем можно прекрасно отстаивать свою позицию. В то же время, мне знакомы люди, которые хорошо знают украинский язык, прекрасно разбираются в Истории Украины, а по убеждениям остаются отъявленными украинофобами, к сожалению.

----------


## Коннект 002

> А я на оборот, я  за то что бы представители различных национальностей не забывали свои корни, свои традиции, ходили друг к другу в гости и жили в мире...


 золотые слова. Вот только при 50% украинцев в Одессе редко звучит украинский. О чём это говорит? О русификации, которая с приходом рыгов, режима мигрантов и совков, снова в фаворе

----------


## victor.odessa

> золотые слова. Вот только при 50% украинцев в Одессе редко звучит украинский. О чём это говорит? О русификации, которая с приходом рыгов, режима мигрантов и совков, снова в фаворе


 Агент 002, когда я родился, рыгов вообще не было. "Может что то в консерватории подправить", что бы звучала украинская речь?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Мне бы здесь меньше всего хотелось бы давать политических оценок, но факт налицо.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Агент 002, когда я родился, рыгов вообще не было. "Может что то в консерватории подправить", что бы звучала украинская речь?


 ну так не с рыгов это началось, можно подумать сами этого не знаете. 
Подправить нужно гуманитарную сферу и не только путём избавления от  империи, а теперь и от её местных марионеток

----------


## Torry Kratch

Я бы хотел слышать украинский язык на базаре и в Украинском театре. Всё! Ну, ещё в школе (виключно на уроках Украiнської мови та лiтератури) нужно?/необходимо. А когда у меня под окнами в Одессе на Новый год пьяные поют "Ще не вмерла Украина..." то меня это, мягко говоря, грубо выражаясь --- капельку нервирует аж до крайней степени. 

Это как с грузинами или китайцами --- когда кавказец наливал от души пиво на Торговой угол Пастера --- это приятно, когда две подружки из Китая учатся в консе на пианине --- это тоже хорошо. Но когда город заполоняется инородными сообществами, да ещё диктующими как нам жить, то ситуация меняется. 

Мой папа как-то сказал: вон та тётя на Новом рынке, продающая грибочки, очень хорошая, но Я бы на ней не женился.

----------


## Jorjic

> золотые слова. Вот только при 50% украинцев в Одессе редко звучит украинский. О чём это говорит? О русификации, которая с приходом рыгов, режима мигрантов и совков, снова в фаворе


 Вы про 50% лично считали? 
Я вспоминаю какой-то давний опрос в Одессе, с хитро поставленным вопросом - кем вы себя считаете. Я, ничтоже сумняшеся, ответил - украинцем. Имея в виду, что я гражданин этого государства. Таких лохов в Одессе нашлось примерно 75%. С тех пор мне тычут это в морду, обсновывая то, что мой сын учился в школе с украинским языком обучения. Для них, оказывается, раз украинец, значит родной язык украинский. Я никаким ни фобом, ни филом никогда не был. Но постепенно, к ужасу своему, начинаю им становиться. Теперь, отвечая на подобные вопросы, я многократно переспрашиваю, что имеется в виду. 
То же и с майданом. Раз ты пришел, значит ты наш, мы - весь народ. Ты в едином экстазе кричишь "Героям Слава!" и поешь со слезами на глазах, что "мы все козацького роду". Этим потом будут козырять, как тем опросом. 
А если не козацького, что делать? Идти к Януковичу, уезжать к чертовой матери, опять, как всю жизнь, становиться внутренним эмигрантом?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Я бы хотел слышать украинский язык на базаре и в Украинском театре. Всё! ну, ещё в школе нужно?/необходимо. А когда у меня под окнами в Новый год пьяные поют "Ще не вмерла Украина..." то меня это, мягко говоря, грубо выражаясь --- капельку нервирует аж до крайней степени. 
> 
> Это как с грузинами или китайцами --- когда кавказец наливал от души пиво на Торговой угол Пастера --- это приятно, когда две подружки из китая учатся в консе на пианине --- это тоже хорошо. *Но когда город заполоняется инородными сообществами, да ещё диктующими как нам жить, то ситуация меняется.* 
> 
> Мой папа как-то сказал: вон та тётя на Новом рынке, продающая грибочки, очень хорошая, но Я бы на ней не женился.


 вот именно, мигранты из РФ и других азиатских стран, которые заполонили город и страну , тащат нас в таёжный союз.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Меня никто никуда не тащит. "Мигранты из РФ и других азиатских стран" --- это определение Я не воспринимаю. Я родился в СССР и у меня есть Родина, вне зависимости от политических переустройств. Все народы СССР для меня братские. Мы говорим о том, что одесситы почему-то никак не уступят эту землю иногородним  жителям государства Украина и этим притесняют их права.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Подправить нужно гуманитарную сферу и не только путём избавления от  империи, а теперь и от её местных марионеток


  Юноша, так ты с себя и начни. Пиши на своём державном. И нечего на зеркало пенять,....а дальше по тексту.

----------


## Kamin

Ребята давайте вернемся к названию нашей темы, а вопросы языка в нем далеко не главные. Ну не хочет человек называть Люстдорф его исконным именем. то это его горе. И сколько надо об этом писать. (У истинных одесситов нет любви к фашистам, но не немцам и не только!)

----------


## ASnake

Зачем этот евромайдан здесь? :Off Topic: 
Достали уже! не нравится как тут у нас на Украине? Хотите в Европу? Скатертью дорога!
Я хочу мира и мне все равно в каком мы будем союзе, нас и там и там будут использовать.
Скажите наша власть плохая? А кто будет лучше? Луценко? Яценюк? Тягнибок? Не смешите мои тапки, они и так порванные  :smileflag: .
Каждый народ имеет то правительство которое его имеет(с). 
Поэтому,предлагаю прекратить данное обсуждение, каждый останется при своем мнении, и будем жить дружно, как настоящие Украинцы, Одесситы, Люди!
Извините, накипело, столько страниц офтоп.

----------


## Trs

По всей видимости, мой вопрос о дате рождения В. А. Чарнецкого теперь здесь оффтоп.\

----------


## Viacheslaw

> По всей видимости, мой вопрос о дате рождения В. А. Чарнецкого теперь здесь оффтоп.\


 ЧАРНЕЦКИЙ	ВЛАДИМИР	АДАМОВИЧ	0	1914-07-24	ОДЕСА

----------


## Trs

Я в курсе. Я спрашивал по какому стилю дана эта дата, которую вы нашли в том же источнике, что и я.

----------


## cerubina

> Вы немножко не правы. С одной стороны везде наша Одесса славится своей многонациональностью. И в то же время, те, кто любят подчёркивать именно такой характер нашего города, решительно отказывают (совершенно безосновательно присваивая себе такое право) украинцам-одесситам на право существования в городе. Мне меньше всего хотелось бы вступать в вязкую (и совершенно бесполезную) дискуссию. Моя подпись -- скорее реакция на несправедливые попытки притеснения украинства в нашем городе и вытеснения на обочину общественной жизни украинской громады города, требующей защиты.


  Не примите за обиду, но подчёркнутое (мной) говорит, скорей, о некотором комплексе неполноценности, распространённом и навязываемом, мешающем нормальным отношениям общественных групп и активно используемом "правителями", нежели о реальной ситуации.  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> Да, действительно Черноморка. (Страшно мне не нравится, как Черноморку пытаются обзывать так называемым "люсдорофом", так как немецких колоний давно нет и История надолго стёрла упоминания о них у нашего населения и на карте Одесщины). Узнаётся район смытой в своё время в море набережной дороги и подъём к трамвайной остановке. На заднем плане мыс Большой Фонтан.


 Не обижайте Люстдорф!!!   Имейте свое мнение, но не стоит навязывать его тем, у кого мнение отличатся от Вашего.

Люстдорф,истинное название немецкой колонии и вполне исторически оправдано.

спасибо за фото ,интересно...

----------


## kravshik

> По Аркадийской балке. Все сооружения вокруг неё будут уничтожены.


 А остановка, ресторан, мост, Ванны???? 

Вы думаете их могут тронуть!!!!?????  мне кажется ,что реконструкция  да....но не до такой же степени,посмотрим...не верится,хотя если там такой масштаб.

Предлагаю единомышленникам выбраться пофотографировать, пока они еще сохранились хоть в таком виде.....пишите в личку ,составим компанию

----------


## Antique

> .....пишите в личку ,составим компанию


 Достаточно одного человека - вас.

----------


## SaMoVar

Минимум необходимо 2 человека. Я, к сожалению, в командировках сейчас. Мысленно с вами. Но поучаствовать не смогу.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Я выступаю только против именно украинофобии, поразившую некоторую часть наших граждан


 Просто забавно, что это звучит с уст русофоба, о чем просто кричит подпись под авой, немцефоба, о чем кричат ваши посты, а в целом создаётся впечатление, что фобии в Вашем случае имеют место быть в отношении всего, что не обозначишь украинским. Как логичное следствие, Вы выступаете "*только* против именно украинофобии"

----------


## BIGBIG

Обратите внимание на деревья

----------


## doc-men

Да уже все задокументировано, а кое что уже поздно документировать:

----------


## doc-men



----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Просто забавно, что это звучит с уст русофоба, о чем просто кричит подпись под авой, немцефоба, о чем кричат ваши посты, а в целом создаётся впечатление, что фобии в Вашем случае имеют место быть в отношении всего, что не обозначишь украинским. Как логичное следствие, Вы выступаете "*только* против именно украинофобии"


 Необъективный подход вреден для здоровья  :smileflag: . А мне забавно выступление из уст украинофоба (в этом Уважаемый Пользователь сам де-факто признался), считающего защитника украинского (именно защитника, а не нападающего, ещё не известно на кого) русофобом, хотя, с этим мы знакомы: "самый лучший украинец -- это м... украинец" Перечитайте внимательно все мои сообщения (посты) в разных темах, найдите хоть один выпад ПРОТИВ кого-то. Не забывайте, что отстаивать свою проукраинскую позицию я прекрасно могу и на Великом и Могучем. А по поводу бывшей немецкой колонии, так я всего лишь против такого архаичного и почти было забытого названия, вдруг навязанного официальной властью. Нужно было быть до конца последовательным и улицу Р. Люксембург не стыдливо называть в "Бунина", а вернуть действительно историческое имя -- Полицейская.
Кстати, и по поводу Черноморки, раз уж пошла такая пьянка.
Это самый первый мой городской пляж, на котором я в детстве познакомился с Чёрным морем. Проживая на Черноморской дороге угол Парашютной, мы каждое лето, каждый выходной с родителями ездили на пляж двадцать девятым трамваем. Хоть мои друзья и товарищи катались в Аркадию (на тринадцатом троллейбусе), мои родители всегда предпочитали Черноморку. (Это было в 1972--1976 гг.) Катер к причальному комплексу Черноморки из Одессы Порта ходил каждые 40 минут и мы иногда могли вернуться в город на катере. Но сегодня, заезжая иногда в Черноморку (в среднем, раз или два в год), только с горечью вижу, что той набережной и пляжа с левой стороны бывшей спасательной станции, где мы всегда были, сегодня почти нет. Пройти, конечно, можно, но с большим трудом, по развороченным бетонным глыбам и краю склона. И на счёт трамвая. Восстанавливая за последние десять лет (или чуть более) прямой маршрут от Вокзала, то логично было ему вернуть действительно исторический номер -- 29. А так, видно, 31-й номер ему назначали не одесситы.

----------


## Antique

> Минимум необходимо 2 человека. Я, к сожалению, в командировках сейчас. Мысленно с вами. Но поучаствовать не смогу.


 А что же делает второй? Забавляет разговором или мешается перед объективом?




> Да уже все задокументировано, а кое что уже поздно документировать:


 Это громко сказано, только ванны попали в объектив.

----------


## SaMoVar

> А что же делает второй? Забавляет разговором или мешается перед объективом?


  Второй на случай появления "охранников" и прочей шушеры, которые будут препятствовать съёмке. Нарывался на таких в Аркадии уже. И в "Дружбе" тоже патруль приезжал.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Необъективный подход вреден для здоровья . А мне забавно выступление из уст украинофоба (в этом Уважаемый Пользователь сам де-факто признался), считающего защитника украинского (именно защитника, а не нападающего, ещё не известно на кого) русофобом, хотя, с этим мы знакомы: "самый лучший украинец -- это м... украинец" Перечитайте внимательно все мои сообщения (посты) в разных темах, найдите хоть один выпад ПРОТИВ кого-то. Не забывайте, что отстаивать свою проукраинскую позицию я прекрасно могу и на Великом и Могучем. А по поводу бывшей немецкой колонии, так я всего лишь против такого архаичного и почти было забытого названия, вдруг навязанного официальной властью. Нужно было быть до конца последовательным и улицу Р. Люксембург не стыдливо называть в "Бунина", а вернуть действительно историческое имя -- Полицейская.
> Кстати, и по поводу Черноморки, раз уж пошла такая пьянка.
> Это самый первый мой городской пляж, на котором я в детстве познакомился с Чёрным морем. Проживая на Черноморской дороге угол Парашютной, мы каждое лето, каждый выходной с родителями ездили на пляж двадцать девятым трамваем. Хоть мои друзья и товарищи катались в Аркадию (на тринадцатом троллейбусе), мои родители всегда предпочитали Черноморку. (Это было в 1972--1976 гг.) Катер к причальному комплексу Черноморки из Одессы Порта ходил каждые 40 минут и мы иногда могли вернуться в город на катере. Но сегодня, заезжая иногда в Черноморку (в среднем, раз или два в год), только с горечью вижу, что той набережной и пляжа с левой стороны бывшей спасательной станции, где мы всегда были, сегодня почти нет. Пройти, конечно, можно, но с большим трудом, по развороченным бетонным глыбам и краю склона. И на счёт трамвая. Восстанавливая за последние десять лет прямой маршрут от Вокзала, то логично было ему вернуть действительно исторический номер -- 29. А так, видно, 31-й номер ему назначали не одесситы.


 есть и позитивные изменения. От 15 станции Черноморки  и далее к Фонтану появился широкий песчаный пляж. В 90-х его точно не было


http://goo.gl/SOeN9a

----------


## VicTur

> Я понимаю, что до 1917 года фамилия Ленин-никому и ни о чём не говорила.


 Говорила. В дореволюционном энциклопедическом словаре (помнится, издательства «Вестник знания») он упомянут дважды — в статьях «Ленин» (как лидер партии — кажется, социал-демократической, не помню точно) и «Ульянов» (уже не помню в качестве кого). Дойдут руки — посмотрю, уточню.
Видимо, авторы словаря в ту пору не предполагали, что это один и тот же человек.

----------


## klerikal

Полностью с Вами согласен.
Энциклопедический словарь Ф. Павленкова, 1910 год: "Ленин - лидер фракции социал-демократов "большевиков". Написал "Историю капитализма в России" (под псевдонимом Влад. Ильин), много газетных и журнальных статей и брошюр: "Что делать", "Победа кадетов", Пересмотр аграрной программы" и др."
Малый энциклопедический словарь. Издание Брокгауз-Ефрон, 1907 год: "Ленин, Н., псевдоним экономиста и публициста, социал-демократа (большевика), сотрудника журн. "Искры" и других нелегальных изданий. "История капитализма в России" (под псевд. Вл. Ильин), много брошюр и журнальных статей по текущим вопросам политики и экономики".

----------


## doc-men

> Это громко сказано, только ванны попали в объектив.


 На ресурсе, посвященном "реконструкции" Аркадийской балки , гораздо больше фотографий. Я привел лишь некоторые.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Обратите внимание на деревья


 Это фото какого года? Интересно было бы проследить их дальнейшую судьбу. После такой образки не каждое дерево сможет выжить (исключение - тополь, шелковица, акация)

----------


## Antique

> Второй на случай появления "охранников" и прочей шушеры, которые будут препятствовать съёмке. Нарывался на таких в Аркадии уже. И в "Дружбе" тоже патруль приезжал.


 Мне кажется вероятность не так велика, я два года назад никого не встречал, кроме стай диких собак. К тому же один человек менее заметен, чем группа.

----------


## Antique

> На ресурсе, посвященном "реконструкции" Аркадийской балки, гораздо больше фотографий. Я привел лишь некоторые.


 Похоже, что вы толком не знаете, изображены ли на них искомые объекты или нет.

----------


## Киров

С нижней на фото площадки лестницы начинался переход на крышу ресторана Южная пальмира,где когда-то было летнее кафе...так утверждали владельцы...внизу на склоне ещё присутствовали остатки конструкции.Переговоры велись лет 5 назад,мы должны были восстановить былое.

----------


## Паноптикум

Народ, подскажите что ранее  располагалось в квадрате  Канатная-пер. Матросова- пр-т Шевченко- Гагарина?   на месте где сейчас парк и обладминистрация . Погуглив тему нашла только упоминания что по нечетной стороне канатной почти угол матросова была ботаническая церковь.

----------


## mlch

> Народ, подскажите что ранее  располагалось в квадрате  Канатная-пер. Матросова- пр-т Шевченко- Гагарина?   на месте где сейчас парк и обладминистрация . Погуглив тему нашла только упоминания что по нечетной стороне канатной почти угол матросова была ботаническая церковь.


 Питомник зелентреста. До него - Ботанический сад, Сиротский приют, частные земельные участки

----------


## Паноптикум

спасибо. фото?

----------


## Пушкин

> Народ, подскажите что ранее  располагалось в квадрате  Канатная-пер. Матросова- пр-т Шевченко- Гагарина?   на месте где сейчас парк и обладминистрация . Погуглив тему нашла только упоминания что по нечетной стороне канатной почти угол матросова была ботаническая церковь.


  Канатная/пер.Матросова  - церковь стояла...

----------


## doc-men

Карта местности на 1917 год. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2132663&p=43609190&viewfull=1#post43609190

----------


## malyutka_e

> А что же делает второй? Забавляет разговором или мешается перед объективом?
> Это громко сказано, только ванны попали в объектив.


 Обычно хватает одного человека :smileflag:  Разрушено уже практически все, и ресторан в том числе. Вот фото по состоянию на 18.01.2014. Вся аллея превращается в один большой котлован.

----------


## Паноптикум

Здорово. очень интересно!
 а что за домик  который сейчас стоит на "островке" на 2й фонтана   значится за Слепнева 1/1?

----------


## Паноптикум

> Карта местности на 1917 год. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2132663&p=43609190&viewfull=1#post43609190


  получается квартал  политеха был ботсадом?

----------


## Antique

> Здорово. очень интересно!
>  а что за домик  который сейчас стоит на "островке" на 2й фонтана   значится за Слепнева 1/1?


 Когановские квартиры

----------


## Trs

О, остановка ещё стоит в Аркадии.

----------


## Antique

> Обычно хватает одного человека


 Ну вот и я о том же )




> Разрушено уже практически все, и ресторан в том числе.


 Хм, как-то не верится, что ресторан снесли. По крайней мере на третьей фотографии видна его крыша флигеля. И обьект вроде как за забором. Зато остановка прямо внутри стройплощадки и её дальнейшая судьба вызывает опасения.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну вот и я о том же )
> 
> Хм, как-то не верится, что ресторан снесли. По крайней мере на третьей фотографии видна его крыша флигеля. И обьект вроде как за забором. Зато остановка прямо внутри стройплощадки и её дальнейшая судьба вызывает опасения.


  Сегодня ресторана уже нет.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Народ, подскажите что ранее  располагалось в квадрате  Канатная-пер. Матросова- пр-т Шевченко- Гагарина?   на месте где сейчас парк и обладминистрация . Погуглив тему нашла только упоминания что по нечетной стороне канатной почти угол матросова была ботаническая церковь.


  В этот питомник нас, учеников 57-й школы, приводили поработать. А когда питомник сносили ради обкома, то нашли там и мраморную "Диану" Б.Эдуардса, которую перетащили во двор Худмузея (без одной руки и с отбитой у собаки мордой), где она простояла не очень долго. Когда я спросил нынешнего директора музея (тогда ещё зав отделом) почему она исчезла, то он сказал, что она была  какой-то "немузейной". Да, она была паркового типа и стояла на Приморском бульваре напротив Воронцовского дворца. Потом я видел её (или копию) в баре во дворе "Лондонской". Далбнейшую судьбу её кто-нибудь знает?

----------


## Antique

> нашли там и мраморную "Диану" Б.Эдуардса


 А это не Купающаяся Диана, которая пребывает в Лермонтовском санатории? Та, правда, с руками.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Сегодня ресторана уже нет.


 о каком ресторане речь? Если о Гурмане, то его снесли.
А если о Южной Пальмире, то стоит целёхонький

----------


## феерический

обещали не трогать гурман(((

----------


## Antique

> обещали не трогать гурман(((


 А что в нём такого? Сарай сараем. А вот ресторан Сигала...

----------


## BIGBIG

Ул.Гогольская?

----------


## grinders08

вообще то я акцентировал внимание на второй части сообщения, об информации, а о позавчерашнем дне и страшном сне Одессы гурвыце, не стоит даже и вспоминать, а о каких либо научных моментах, нам краеведам (он даже слова такого не знает) вообще с ним не о чем говорить, так что пусть даже этот мальчик Брындак остаётся.

----------


## фауст

> Вложение 7555138


  В трамвайном маршруте-улица Дальницкая.
В автобусном-улица Иванова.

Мельничная улица в 1950 году, хотя в "Моисеенко" её официально переименовали ещё в 20-е годы.

----------


## феерический

> А что в нём такого? Сарай сараем. А вот ресторан Сигала...


 согласен, исторической ценности не несет, просто воспоминания детства. очень нравились цветные наклейки на окнах.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

А есть старые фотографии гурмана, также и внутри?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> А это не Купающаяся Диана, которая пребывает в Лермонтовском санатории? Та, правда, с руками.


 Нет, точно, та, что стояла на Прим.б-ре и сохранилась на фото.

----------


## OMF

> Вложение 7555137Вложение 7555138


 А продолжение есть? С пригородными маршрутами?

----------


## OMF

> В трамвайном маршруте-улица Дальницкая.
> В автобусном-улица Иванова.
> 
> Мельничная улица в 1950 году, хотя в "Моисеенко" её официально переименовали ещё в 20-е годы.


 Все-таки "Мельничная", а не какая-то дурацкая "Мельницкая"...

----------


## Trs

Мой живой журнал вернулся с зимних каникул.

alex-san07.livejournal.com/52846.html — два постановления Горисполкома 1944 года о передаче Лермонтовского и Пассажа военным организациям.
alex-san07.livejournal.com/53235.html — Титульный список на капитальный ремонт дачного фонда Дачного треста в 1944 году (с бывшими названиями дач).
alex-san07.livejournal.com/53390.html — эскалатор в 1977 году или около того (фотография).

Завтра будет проект устройства тупикового пути в трамвайном депо имени Ильича (1931 год). Послезавтра будет ещё что-нибудь интересное.

До кучи: вид сверху на стройплощадку на месте в/ч на Армейской: goo.gl/n2lm76 (1.07MB, 2000 x 1333, горизонт немного завален)

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...о позавчерашнем дне и страшном сне Одессы гурвыце, не стоит даже и вспоминать, а о каких либо научных моментах, нам краеведам (он даже слова такого не знает) вообще с ним не о чем говорить...


  Лично я Гурвицу не прощу полностью уничтоженный четвёртый маршрут трамвая и историческое мощение Успенской улицы (тогда он "прикрыл" опустевшую Успенскую вторым троллейбусом, хотя он мог ходить и по прежнему своему маршруту), тридцатый трамвай и одиннадцатый в том виде, какой был (с конечной у Ивановского моста). Ни кто из городских голов (мэров) не подымал руку так бессовестно на горэлектротранспорт.

----------


## Jorjic

> Лично я Гурвицу не прощу полностью уничтоженный четвёртый маршрут трамвая и историческое мощение Успенской улицы (тогда он "прикрыл" опустевшую Успенскую вторым троллейбусом, хотя он мог ходить и по прежнему своему маршруту), тридцатый трамвай и одиннадцатый в том виде, какой был (с конечной у Ивановского моста). Ни кто из городских голов (мэров) не подымал руку так бессовестно на горэлектротранспорт.


 И Черноморку, ..., переименовал. Люстдорфская дорога..., тьфу..., противно выговорить. Евреи всегда к немцам хорошо относились.

----------


## Пушкин

> Лично я Гурвицу не прощу полностью уничтоженный четвёртый маршрут трамвая и историческое мощение Успенской улицы (тогда он "прикрыл" опустевшую Успенскую вторым троллейбусом, хотя он мог ходить и по прежнему своему маршруту), тридцатый трамвай и одиннадцатый в том виде, какой был (с конечной у Ивановского моста). Ни кто из городских голов (мэров) не подымал руку так бессовестно на горэлектротранспорт.


  Вы только это ему не простите?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Дальше, по поводу Черноморки.
Как я уже упоминал ранее, из Одессы Порта в порт пункт Черноморка катера (типа А.Грин) ходили регулярно с интервалом 40 минут (максимум 50, даже не час!) в плоть до начала девяностых годов. Согласно расписанию 1990 года, первый рейс из Черноморки на Одессу отправлялся около 10.20, а последний из одессы Порта отправлялся (отходил) в 17.20. Ещё было три более поздних рейса, но они до Черноморки не доходили.

(фото з сайту dumskaya.net)

Порт пункт Черноморку был самым дальним и конечным пунктом сообщения одесских катеров. Ещё одно время, само собой, из Ильичёвска совершалось несколько рейсов (2-3 рейса в день) до Черноморки, хотя лично я не помню такого. С одним из Уважаемых Пользователей на нашем форуме (он же автор транспортного сайта "Одесса на колёсах") мы уже обсуждали этот вопрос на Одесском транспортном форуме.http://odestramfan.2bb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=55 
Сегодня бывший порт пункт представляет собой жалкое зрелище -- он полностью отсутствует. С лева от него вместо бывшего когда-то лестничного спуска --  нагромождение бетонных глыб:



(фото з www сайтiв)

Если преодолеть препятствие, то можно попасть на участок пляжа, где я первый раз познакомился с Чёрным морем по-ближе. Только с правой стороны имеется пляж, где ещё можно почувствовать вкус ТОЙ Черноморки. Там более менее оборудован цивильный пляж, в районе смытой в море когда-то прибрежной дороги. 

(фото з сайту radikal.ru)

Там же на туалете пару лет назад кто-то признался в любви:

(фото з газети ЮГ)


(фото з сайту radikal.ru)

----------


## Коннект 002

> Дальше, по поводу Черноморки.
> Как я уже упоминал ранее, из Одессы Порта в порт пункт Черноморка катера (типа А.Грин) ходили регулярно с интервалом 40 минут (максимум 50, даже не час!) в плоть до начала девяностых годов. Согласно расписанию 1990 года, первый рейс из Черноморки на Одессу отправлялся около 10.20, а последний из одессы Порта отправлялся (отходил) в 17.20. Ещё было три более поздних рейса, но они до Черноморки не доходили.


 ходили катера до тех пор, пока топливо было недорогим. Сейчас не рентабельно, поскольку задорого не найдётся желающих из Центра ехать в Черноморку. Тем более, там и смотреть особо нечего





> Сегодня бывший порт пункт представляет собой жалкое зрелище -- он полностью отсутствует. С лева от него вместо бывшего когда-то лестничного спуска --  нагромождение бетонных глыб:


 я так понимаю, основная причина размытия  - отсутствие берегоукрепительных сооружений, волнореза.Может есть что то дешевле последнего, альтернатива?




> (фото з сайту radikal.ru)


 это хранилище картинок, авторство которых иное, не радикал

----------


## Коннект 002

> Лично я Гурвицу не прощу полностью уничтоженный четвёртый маршрут трамвая и историческое мощение Успенской улицы (тогда он "прикрыл" опустевшую Успенскую вторым троллейбусом, хотя он мог ходить и по прежнему своему маршруту), тридцатый трамвай и одиннадцатый в том виде, какой был (с конечной у Ивановского моста). Ни кто из городских голов (мэров) не подымал руку так бессовестно на горэлектротранспорт.


 никто из мэров так много не занимался и реконструкцией улиц. Кстати, нкито так качественно не клал новые рельсы, как при Гурвице: на бетонную плиту с амортизаторами, ровно. Благодаря этому, трамвай не шатается из стороны в сторону при движении. Также гасятся вибрации, жители прилегающих домов могут спать спокойно

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> никто из мэров так много не занимался и реконструкцией улиц. Кстати, нкито так качественно не клал новые рельсы, как при Гурвице: на бетонную плиту с амортизаторами, ровно. Благодаря этому, трамвай не шатается из стороны в сторону при движении. Также гасятся вибрации, жители прилегающих домов могут спать спокойно


  Следить за городским хозяйством и поддерживать его в порядке -- не достижение, а обязанность любой городской власти. ("Работа такая у них"(с)). А явные провалы на этом фоне особенно заметны и во многих случаях непростительны.

----------


## SUPERDAN

Как специалист в отрасли тра-та предлагаю: гибкое использование экономичных электрокатеров на солнечных батареях(они и экологичнее) для разгрузки города во время пробок по маршруту Лузановка(обсуждается)-->16ст. Б.Фонтана-->Ильичевск , а также проект "велосипедные(дворовые) срезки-веломаршруты, исключающие постояный контакт с автотранспортом, и начать развивать  инфраструктуру для велосипедистов/роллеров/скейтеров/пешеходов(краеугольный камень попрежнему качество дорог(в асфальт можно добавлять до 30% использованных автопокрышек). Введение новой экологической доктрины: экологическая полиция (будет заниматься не только юридическихми, но и физлицами), хотя можно этоти к нашему МВД прикрутить+сортировка мусора на стадии сбора на пластик/стекло/бумага/бытовые отходы/... и т.д. Приветствую Вас от имени ИПРЭЭИ НАН Украины

----------


## SUPERDAN

Навеяно предыдущими постами: запретить строить все уродское(обычное, квадратное, безвкусное и выше 4 х этажей в центре ), и попытаться хоть на йоту восстановить историческую справедливость касательно архитектуры.

----------


## Jorjic

> я так понимаю, основная причина размытия  - отсутствие берегоукрепительных сооружений, волнореза. Может есть что то дешевле последнего, альтернатива?


 Одна из основных причин размытия - марина в Совиньоне. Море таких шуток не любит.

----------


## OMF

> Как специалист в отрасли тра-та предлагаю: гибкое использование экономичных электрокатеров на солнечных батареях(они и экологичнее) для разгрузки города во время пробок по маршруту Лузановка(обсуждается)-->16ст. Б.Фонтана-->Ильичевск , а также проект "велосипедные(дворовые) срезки-веломаршруты, исключающие постояный контакт с автотранспортом, и начать развивать  инфраструктуру для велосипедистов/роллеров/скейтеров/пешеходов. Введение новой экологичес()кой доктрины: экологическая полиция (будет заниматься не только юридическихми но и физлицами)+сортировка мусора на стадии сбора на пластик/стекло/бумага/бытовые отходы/... и т.д. Приветствую Вас от имени ИПРЭЭИ НАН Украины


 С этим - в психоневрологический. Ни один специалист не предложит проект, реализуемый исключительно в воспаленном мозгу "эко-наци", или в компьютерной игре "Бей своих, чтоб чужие боялись". Можно посоветоваться с Юницким .

----------


## BIGBIG

А победы?


> Следить за городским хозяйством и поддерживать его в порядке -- не достижение, а обязанность любой городской власти. ("Работа такая у них"(с)). А явные провалы на этом фоне особенно заметны и во многих случаях непростительны.

----------


## BIGBIG

Почему марина в Совиньоне??? 


> Одна из основных причин размытия - марина в Совиньоне. Море таких шуток не любит.

----------


## BIGBIG

Интересно,что он в Одессе делал?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да мало ли кто мог быть в Одессе. Насколько помню, Одесса никогда не была закрытым городом при любом режиме, за исключением краткого периода войн. А турки как раз оставили глубокий культурный след как в городе, так и по Одесщине в целом.
Г.Ы. Один только сын турецкоподданного чего ст0ит  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag: .

----------


## Jorjic

> Почему марина в Совиньоне???


 Странный вопрос. Потому что ее там построили. А она существенно повлияла на течения. Если Вам интересно, полюбопытствуйте, чем кончилось вроде безобидное строительство пансионата в Пицунде в 70-х.

----------


## фауст

> Интересно,что он в Одессе делал?


 Сын турецкоподданного.

----------


## Скрытик

> Одна из основных причин размытия - марина в Совиньоне. Море таких шуток не любит.


  Это не так. Я знаком с документам, геодезией. Еще когда Совиньона не было, каждый год море забирало 5-15 метров. Наблюдал это на БО Университета.
Причина в известной "синей глине". Ее слой расположен чуть ниже воды и постоянно  вымывается водой. И там, где крутые склоны, видно, что откос как бы рушится вниз, в   размытое пространство. Есть несколько методов "лечения" проблемы, но все очень дорогие...

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не так. Я знаком с документам, геодезией. Еще когда Совиньона не было, каждый год море забирало 5-15 метров. Наблюдал это на БО Университета.
> Причина в известной "синей глине". Ее слой расположен чуть ниже воды и постоянно  вымывается водой. И там, где крутые склоны, видно, что откос как бы рушится вниз, в   размытое пространство. Есть несколько методов "лечения" проблемы, но все очень дорогие...


 Я с документами не знаком, но знаком с арифметикой. Я живу в Одессе 72 года. Будем считать в среднем 10 метров в год и что первые десять лет не в счет. Производим простое арифметическое действие: (72 - 10) х 10 = 620. Что-то я такого не помню.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Сын турецкоподданного.


  Скорее отец нашего комбинатора.  :smileflag:

----------


## ruslanyd

> Одна из основных причин размытия - марина в Совиньоне. Море таких шуток не любит.


 На моей памяти пески Черноморки начало смывать еще до Совиньонов
Когда-то давно читал (источник уже не вспомню), что причиной тому - Ильичевский порт
Перенос осадочных пород Днестра и Дуная сдерживает фарватер и буны порта
По той же причине сам Ильичевск имеет сейчас такой шикарный широкий пляж

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, Черноморский пляж сбежал в Ильичёвск. :smileflag: .

----------


## pes4inka

> Это не так. Я знаком с документам, геодезией. Еще когда Совиньона не было, каждый год море забирало 5-15 метров. .


 что то не те цифры...считается, что море забирает в среднем 4мм в год, в пересчёте на глубину....а по вашим цифрам под водой уже должен оказаться наш Оперный....

----------


## Jorjic

> На моей памяти пески Черноморки начало смывать еще до Совиньонов
> Когда-то давно читал (источник уже не вспомню), что причиной тому - Ильичевский порт
> Перенос осадочных пород Днестра и Дуная сдерживает фарватер и буны порта
> По той же причине сам Ильичевск имеет сейчас такой шикарный широкий пляж


 Да, это тоже одна из причин, я бы даже сказал - первопричина. Но Совиньон добил, ускорил многократно.

----------


## malyutka_e

*Вот, что писал Аполлон Скальковский о том, как море отбирает сушу у Одессы:*
_"В 1894 году Одесса праздновала первое столѣтие своей жизни. Очень молода наша южная красавица, но она развилась не по лѣтамъ и спешитъ жить, да еще какъ спѣшитъ! Не только дома поминутно трескаются и быстро старѣютъ, но даже самая почва и та спешитъ сползти въ море и безслѣдно исчезнуть. На всемъ земномъ шаре не много найдется такихъ мѣстъ, где бы море такъ успешно воевало съ сушею и такъ быстро разрушало берегъ. Кромѣ общихъ историческихъ указаній, которымъ нѣтъ основанія не доверять, въ краткой столѣтней жизни Одессы имѣются точныя данныя, несомненно доказывающія быстроту разрушенія одесскаго берега. Такъ какъ вопросъ этотъ играетъ въ жизни Одессы чрезвычайно важную роль, то я считаю необходимымъ поделиться имѣющимися въ моемъ распоряженіи довольно интересными указаніями въ этомъ направленіи. Начнемъ съ глубокой старины.
Нѣтъ сомнѣнія, что теперешній Одесскій заливъ нѣсколько сотъ лѣтъ тому назадъ представлялъ значительно вдающуюся внутрь материка бухту, хорошо защищенную выступающимъ берегомъ отъ южныхъ вѣтровъ. На всѣхъ старинныхъ картахъ Чернаго моря XVI и XVII столѣтій сѣверо-западный уголъ теперешняго Одесскаго залива оканчивается очень глубоко врѣзывающеюся бухтою, которая не можетъ относиться къ лиманамъ, такъ какъ въ то время изъ лимановъ уже очень усердно вывозили соль; слѣдовательно, они уже давно были отдѣлены отъ моря. Разумеется, совсемъ нельзя считать эти карты точными, тѣмъ не менѣе и онѣ могутъ дать нѣкоторое понятіе объ общемъ характерѣ тогдашняго берега. Существуетъ указаніе, что знаменитый польскій король Владиславъ (Ягайло) отправлялъ въ 1415 году подольскую пшеницу для продажи въ Константинополь именно изъ гавани Качи-бей. Разумѣется, никакихъ молловъ въ то время не было, и нагрузка могла лишь производиться подъ защитою берега, какую представлялъ, по всей вѣроятности, выдающійся далеко въ море мысъ, бывшій продолженіемъ теперешняго Ланжерона. Вотъ когда, еще почти 500 летъ тому назадъ, Одесса производила хлебную торговлю моремъ!
Въ послѣдующее время неоднократно встрѣчаются въ польскихъ документахъ указанія на торговые интересы въ Кочубіевѣ, куда нерѣдко приходили казаки въ гости, на что постоянно поступали жалобы къ польскимъ королямъ. Все это указываетъ на существованіе порядочной закрытой берегомъ гавани въ Кочубіеве–Одессе.
Одна изъ первыхъ, сравнительно болѣе правильныхъ картъ сѣверо-западнаго берега Чернаго моря, была составлена въ 1783 г. лейтенантомъ Пустошкинымъ. Правда, во время плаванія для составленія этой карты главное вниманіе было обращено на опрѣделеніе далеко вдающейся въ море песчаной банки, служащей продолженіемъ Кинбурнской косы. Отмель эта опредѣлена точно, а на маленькій заливъ Хаджибей даже и вниманія не обратили: одесская бухта показана очень вдающеюся въ материкъ, а мысъ Ланжеронъ очень далеко выступающимъ въ море острымъ угломъ, чуть ли не на цѣлую версту дальше теперешняго, и на немъ на самой возвышенной части показанъ маякъ. На другой, болѣе мелкаго масштаба картѣ, въ томъ же атласѣ лейтенанта Пустошкина, этотъ мысъ и маякъ названы Гаджибейскими. Добавимъ, что разстояніе Гаджибейскаго мыса до упомянутой выше отмели показано всего въ 9 верстъ. Неужели одесская балка была такъ близка къ берегу?
Въ 1794 г. на мѣстѣ Гаджибея была основана Одесса. Чрезвычайно выгодное положеніе въ уютномъ углу по направленію единственнаго воднаго пути внутрь Россіи предвѣщало ей блестящую будущность. Поэтому естественно, что производившій въ 1797 и 1798 гг. описаніе береговъ Чернаго моря капитанъ-командоръ Биллингсъ обратилъ больше вниманія на Одессу, совершивъ, чуть ли не первую съемку ея береговъ и детальный промѣръ залива. Какъ результатъ этихъ изследованій въ древнемъ архивѣ Морского министерства въ Петербургѣ хранятся подъ № 83 «карты и виды береговъ Чернаго моря капитанъ-командора Биллингса 1797—1798 гг», имѣвшіе большое значеніе въ свое время, а теперь представляющие громадный историческій интересъ. 
Атласъ капитанъ-командора Биллингса можно раздѣлить на три части: первая представляетъ собою нарисованные акварелью съ натуры виды наиболѣе значительныхъ въ то время пунктовъ Чернаго моря, именно виды Ахтіара (Севастополя), Козлова (Евпаторіи), Ялты, гдѣ тогда было лишь нѣсколько бѣдныхъ хижинъ, мыса Тарханъ-Кута и пр. Въ число этихъ видовъ Одесса попасть не удостоилась: въ то время, т. е. ровно сто лѣтъ тому назадъ, она была еще такъ ничтожна.
Вторая часть атласа состоитъ из нѣсколькихъ листовъ съ нарисованными тушью видами береговъ Чернаго моря въ той формѣ, какъ они представляются морякамъ на извѣстномъ разстояніи съ моря. В числѣ этихъ видовъ на XIII листѣ вторымъ сверху данъ «Видъ одесовской рейды въ разстояніи 3–хъ верстъ на R SW 84o». Это первый и самый ранній снимокъ одесскихъ береговъ и города, никѣмъ до сихъ поръ не указанный, между тѣмъ онъ имеетъ большой интересъ во всѣхъ отношенияхъ: онъ даётъ полное представленіе о формѣ одесскихъ береговъ и общемъ виде города въ 1798 году— ровно сто лѣтъ тому назадъ. По этому рисунку теперешній Ланжеронъ былъ въ то время далеко вдающимся въ море острымъ угломъ высокимъ мысомъ. Въ направленіи современнаго Карантиннаго молла выдвигалась каменная гряда, послужившая ему первоначальнымъ основаниемъ. Такая же каменная гряда выходила въ море продолженіемъ Воронцовскаго мыса и тоже послужила основаніемъ для Военного молла. На мѣстѣ теперешняго Николаевскаго бульвара была пустыня съ обваливающимся берегомъ. Впрочемъ, еще долго и послѣ 1798 г. Николаевскій бульваръ служилъ местомъ свалки мусора, почти до самыхъ тридцатыхъ годовъ текущаго столѣтия.
Вообще Одесса того времени представляла собою небольшую группу очень разбросанныхъ маленькихъ домиковъ съ крѣпостію на приморскомъ конце Канатной и Новой улицъ. Приблизительно мѣсто теперешняго дворца на бульварѣ, несколько дальше отъ обрыва, занималъ единственный сравнительно большой домъ еще турецкой постройки, съ высокими стѣнами и небольшимъ садомъ. Здѣсь, во время турецкаго владѣнія, вѣроятно, жилъ начальствующий бей. Какъ мало общаго имеютъ эти разбросанныя хижины съ теперешними тѣсно сплоченными палаццо! Могъ ли въ то время кто-нибудь подумать о подобной метаморфозѣ въ течение какихъ–нибудь 100 лѣтъ !
Но самою интересною съ точки зрѣнія разрушенія берега является третья часть атласа, гдѣ «сочинены карты», представляющія собою результаты съемокъ и промеровъ. На XXVI листѣ помещена «Карта отъ Межельника 1-го до Овидіополя, сочинена флота капитаномъ перваго ранга и кавалеромъ Иосифомъ Биллингсомъ 1798-го года . Берегъ наложенъ по береговой описи  на астрелабію, коей стрелка имеетъ склоненіе 10o 30 W. Глубина назначена въ Черномъ море въ саженяхъ, а въ Лимане въ футахъ. Мачтабъ въ дюймѣ Английскомъ 2 версты». На этой картѣ одесскій берегъ представляется уже значительно измѣненной формы сравнительно съ картою лейтенанта Пустошкина и притомъ именно такой формы, которая представляется весьма вѣроятною и подтверждается съемкою лейтенанта Будищева 1803 и послѣдующихъ годовъ. Особенно это слѣдуетъ сказать относительно береговъ, ближайшихъ къ самому городу Одессѣ, такъ какъ они, вѣроятно, сняты были гораздо точнѣе. Поэтому представляется чрезвычайно любопытнымъ сравнить тогдашнее очертаніе берега съ теперешнимъ. На прилагаемомъ рисункѣ правая линія представляетъ собою очертаніе берега на карте капитана Биллингса 1798 г., а лѣвая толстая черта— форму и положеніе современнаго берега по картѣ 1897 г. Заштрихованная часть представляетъ собою разницу между съемкою Биллингса 1798г. и теперешнею, иначе сказать— ту часть берега, которую размыло море въ теченіе ста лѣтъ.
Разумѣется, съемку капитана Биллингса нельзя принимать столь же точною, какъ современныя, темъ не менѣе ошибки ея ни въ какомъ случаѣ не могутъ быть столь значительны, чтобы дать приведенную на рисункѣ разницу. Кромѣ того, эта разница во всѣхъ мѣстахъ берега является одностороннею, указывающею неизмѣнно на размываніе берега. Наконецъ, разница берега близъ самого города вполнѣ подтверждается упомянутою раньше съемкою лейтенанта Будищева, которая сдѣлана вполне точно. Поэтому есть полное основаніе отнестись съ достаточнымъ вниманіемъ къ указаніямъ капитана Биллингса. А указанія эти крайне любопытны. Изъ сравненія теперешняго очертанія и бывшего 100 лѣтъ тому назадъ оказывается, что весь одесскій берегъ до Больше–Фонтанского маяка и дальше размывается и уносится въ море въ различныхъ мѣстахъ неодинаково—гдѣ больше, гдѣ меньше.
Наибольшій размывъ замѣчается между Ланжерономъ и Малымъ Фонтаномъ, а также противъ балки Большого Фонтана, гдѣ помѣщается теперь спасательная станція. Особенно великъ размывъ, почти въ 200 саженъ, въ томъ мѣстѣ, гдѣ произошелъ оползень въ 1897 году. На Большомъ Фонтанѣ размывъ выражается тоже очень большою цифрою—около 160 саженъ; на Ланжеронѣ около 140 саженъ. Съ другой стороны, есть мѣста, гдѣ за 100 лѣтъ берегъ не измѣнился или измѣнился очень мало,—это конецъ Николаевскаго бульвара, гдѣ находится зданіе Думы, въ концѣ Новаго Бульвара, гдѣ крѣпость, противъ балокъ Малаго и Средняго Фонтановъ. По площади разница (заштрихованная) между очертаніями береговъ 333.200 кв. саженъ или почти 139 десятинъ. Такимъ образомъ, море въ теченіе ста лѣтъ унесло 139 десятинъ берега на разстояніи отъ Николаевскаго бульвара до Больше-Фонтанскаго маяка или среднимъ числомъ по 3332 кв. сажени ежегодно (1,39 десятины). Считая въ настоящее время стоимость земли вдоль морского берега только въ 5000 р. за десятину или 2 р. за квадр. сажень, море въ теченіе 100 лѣтъ обидѣло Одессу на 666.400 р. Иначе сказать, одесскіе дачевладѣльцы ежегодно уплачиваютъ дань морю около 6664 р. по самой дешевой оцѣнкѣ. Но больше всего непріятно въ этомъ то, что неизвѣстно, съ кого въ данномъ году море пожелаетъ взять дань, съ города ли, унесши кусокъ  Ланжерона, или съ кого-либо изъ богатыхъ дачевладѣльцевъ Малаго Фонтана. Впрочемъ, и люди съ малымъ достаткомъ отъ этой дани морю точно так же не гарантированы.
Аполлонъ Скальковский. Газетный очерк 1897 года."
_

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Впечатляет, особенно наглядная карта-схема.

----------


## BIGBIG

И здесь Совиньон виноват?

----------


## BIGBIG

Мне предложили купить,но я не интересуюсь этой темой.Может кому нужно

----------


## Trs

У нас в музее такая есть, даже в переплёте. А сколько за эту просят, если не секрет?
____________________________

alex-san07.livejournal.com/53524.html — план устройства тупика в трамвайном депо им. Ильича, 1931 
alex-san07.livejournal.com/54014.html — ЗиС-110 у забора ныне не существующего приюта на Куликовом поле.
alex-san07.livejournal.com/54263.html — список АЗС в 1978 году
alex-san07.livejournal.com/54485.html — статистические данные по пути Одесского трамвая на первое октября 1928 и 1929 года.

----------


## Киров

Предвоенные зарплаты одесситов.

----------


## Скрытик

> что то не те цифры...считается, что море забирает в среднем 4мм в год, в пересчёте на глубину....а по вашим цифрам под водой уже должен оказаться наш Оперный....


  При чем тут Оперный? Эту часть укрепили еще в 19м веке. В 20м склоны до 16й фонтана. Я про берег Черноморки. Примерно от пляжа до начала Совиньона. Кстати, если кто забыл, года 3 назад так же (упав вниз) рухнула часть берега в Черноморке с противоположной от пляжа стороны, в сторону города. НЕ помню какой это причал.
Да и сама Черноморка очень скоро окажется там же, если не принимать никаких мер. Пройдитесь по берегу - прозреете. "Уполаживание" там практически нереально - нужно снести с километр строений, а там люди под трактора лягут. В нынешней обстановке никто с этим связываться не будет. Строить бетонные укрепления - финансово нереально сегодня.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, это тоже одна из причин, я бы даже сказал - первопричина. Но Совиньон добил, ускорил многократно.


  Я еще раз повторю - видел как рушатся склоны за несколько лет до начала строительства Совиньона. Спускался вниз от университетского лагеря по металлической лестнице, которая с каждым годом становилась все дальше и ее перемещали. Более того, уполаживание склонов в Совиньоне предотвратило эрозию склонов около него. Хотя несколько домов в начале века таки сползло вниз.
Не могу сейчас нарисовать схему, но Совиньон заканчивает укрепление бетоном выхода той синей глины.  
Кстати, абсолютно такие же процессы идут на Даче Ковалевского. Там очень хорошо видно, как склоны рушатся не в сторону моря, а проваливаются под землю.

Вот тут можно понять, хоть и сухо изложено: http://www.odesanova.com/ru/osobennosti_geologicheskogo_stroenija.html

----------


## Trs

Просветите, пожалуйста.
http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/54687.html — есть два списка сберкасс. Один из доклада 1944 года. Другой из справочника 1948 года. Адреса трёх из них незначительно отличаются. Возможно, сберкасса Воднотранспортного района переехала в соседнее здание, но с двумя остальными сохраняется неясность. Я допускаю опечатки в докладе или неточности, но пока что доказать их не могу. На Степовой сберкасса сейчас в № 34.

----------


## Jorjic

> Просветите, пожалуйста.
> http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/54687.html — есть два списка сберкасс. Один из доклада 1944 года. Другой из справочника 1948 года. Адреса трёх из них незначительно отличаются. Возможно, сберкасса Воднотранспортного района переехала в соседнее здание, но с двумя остальными сохраняется неясность. Я допускаю опечатки в докладе или неточности, но пока что доказать их не могу.


 Могу просто привести данные из имеющихся у меня справочников.
1947 год. Центральнi районнi ощаднi каси:
Воднотранспортна - вул. Ленiна, 2.
Ворошиловська - вул. Садова, 21.
Iллiчiвська - вул. Мiзiкевича, 38.
Кагановичська - вул. Чижикова, 68.
Ленiнська - вул. Московська, 3.
Сталiнська - вул. Ленiна, 12.
Примiська - вул. Мечнiкова, 2.
1957 год. Центральные сберегательные кассы.
№8, Воднотранспортного района, ул. Дерибасовская, 18.
№5340, Ворошиловского района, ул. Советской Армии, 23.
№5374, Ильичевского района, ул. Мизикевича, 38.
№5375, Кагановичского района, ул. Чижикова, 68.
№5322, Ленинского района, ул. Московская, 3.
№5040, Пригородного района, ул, Мечникова, 2.
№5323, Сталинского района, ул. Ленина, 12.
№8/0162, Воднотранспортного района, 1-го разряда, морской вокзал.
№8/0146, Воднотранспортного района, 1-го разряда, таможня.
№5375/0131, Кагановичского района 1-го разряда, пассажирский вокзал.
№5375/0164, Кагановичского района 2-го разряда, поселок судоремонтного завода.
Областное управление государственных трудовых сберегательных касс и госкредита, ул. Дерибасовская, 8.

----------


## Trs

Спасибо большое. С двумя, вероятно, опечатки в докладе. А сберкасса Ворошиловского района, выходит, временно выезжала на Садовую (Хмельницкого).

----------


## grinders08

> никто из мэров так много не занимался и реконструкцией улиц. Кстати, нкито так качественно не клал новые рельсы, как при Гурвице: на бетонную плиту с амортизаторами, ровно. Благодаря этому, трамвай не шатается из стороны в сторону при движении. Также гасятся вибрации, жители прилегающих домов могут спать спокойно


 Ещё раз повторяю, это его работа, как у водителя автобуса, дворника, преподавателя, врача, а он столько делов наделал, что не две ямки и рельсы этого не стоят, и вообще зачем мы его поминаем (да ещё и на ночь) на форуме, который для него все равно, что четвёртое измерение, или китайская грамота, он 80 % слов, которые здесь употребляются не понимает (образование не позволяет). Забываем его как позапрошлую и страшную жизнь в аду

----------


## grinders08

> А победы?


 да победы у обсуждаемой персоны исключительно "пирровы" и на политическом фронте (хотя это не его дело политика - это как начальник большого ЖЭКа, а точнее, как нанятый управдом большого ОСМД (как город)

----------


## Sergey_L

Спешу всех обрадовать! Стали доступны в хорошем разрешении фотографии с http://wwii-photos-maps.com/ по Одессе. Все изображения можно посмотреть тут Вот пример увеличенной части 
[url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/skli2/view/554453/] Заодно выражаю огромную благодарность Джону, создателю сайта, который любезно предоставил оригиналы снимков.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

По-началу с трудом врубился в снимок, а потом разобрался -- парк Шевченко с фрагментом стадиона и нынешней Аллеи Славы. Историческое фото. Хорошо заметны голые стены (коробки) домов без крыш. Или нет?

----------


## Valakos

Кто может подсказать, до какого года существовал лифт в санатории Чкалова? По вышеуказанной ссылке фото лифта находится в папке "Одесса 2008",т.е можно предположить, что лифт в 2008г еще существовал?

----------


## Jorjic

> Кто может подсказать, до какого года существовал лифт в санатории Чкалова? По вышеуказанной ссылке фото лифта находится в папке "Одесса 2008",т.е можно предположить, что лифт в 2008г еще существовал?


 Вы имеете в виду лифт, как сооружение, или лифт, как подъемный механизм?

----------


## Valakos

Как сооружение. Еще интересует год постройки.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Спешу всех обрадовать! Стали доступны в хорошем разрешении фотографии с http://wwii-photos-maps.com/ по Одессе. Все изображения можно посмотреть тут Вот пример увеличенной части [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/skli2/view/554453/]
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/skli2/view/554453/] Заодно выражаю огромную благодарность Джону, создателю сайта, который любезно предоставил оригиналы снимков.


 Жаль, что нет района 6-й - 7-й Фонтана. А остальное, просто супер!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Кто может подсказать, до какого года существовал лифт в санатории Чкалова? По вышеуказанной ссылке фото лифта находится в папке "Одесса 2008",т.е можно предположить, что лифт в 2008г еще существовал?


 Вот примерно в этом же году (плюс-минус) и была демонтирована башня с лифтом. (Кто уточнит?)

----------


## Jorjic

> Как сооружение. Еще интересует год постройки.


 Точно не скажу, но помню, что в середине 60-х. Скорее всего, после приезда Хрущева.

----------


## job2001

По приведенной выше ссылке - http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9797/20155963.46/0_875c3_bac15031_orig
 а что за водоем в сквере на пересечении Б.Арнаутской и Старопортофранковской?

----------


## Lively

> Как сооружение. Еще интересует год постройки.


 На моей памяти лифт был всегда.  :smileflag:  В детстве было большое развлечение - прокатиться на настоящем лифте. Это был один из немногих в нашем районе. В нем были складывающиеся двери, которые необходимо было открывать и закрывать руками. Это делали лифтеры. Но иногда они отлучались и был шанс прокатиться. После оползня 1963 года лифт капитально реконструировали, поменяли кабины и второе его рождение отсчитывают с 1964 года. Демонтировали сооружение в 2008

----------


## ruslanyd

> Как сооружение. Еще интересует год постройки.


 Снесли где-то в апреле 2008
Это фото от 10 мая

----------


## Пушкин

Друзья, а эти фото у нас были или каких то не было?
http://p-i-f.livejournal.com/5453457.html

----------


## Jorjic

> Друзья, а эти фото у нас были или каких то не было?
> http://p-i-f.livejournal.com/5453457.html


 Да, были. И привели многих, меня в том числе, в восторг.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, были. И привели многих, меня в том числе, в восторг.


  А я некоторых фото никогда не встречал... 
Вот ещё
http://www.aparchive.com/metadata/VI...HdSDFormat%3dA

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Снесли где-то в апреле 2008
> ...


  Действительно, я не ошибся с годом демонтажа этого сооружения.

----------


## Viktor 7

> Друзья, а эти фото у нас были или каких то не было?
> http://p-i-f.livejournal.com/5453457.html


 Есть те которых я не видел. Фото дама с зонтиком на фоне Думы и музея ,такую вижу впервые. Спасибо.

----------


## kravshik

> Слава Україні! -- Героям Слава! Ганьба антимайдану!


 нечего здесь устраивать провокации....Западенщины и Американских хвостов нам не надо...

Уж не сильно хочется обижать единомышленника по истории Одессы-стараюсь относится к политике лояльно-но это уже ни в какие ворота не лезет....

----------


## Antique

> нечего здесь устраивать провокации....Западенщины и *Американских* хвостов нам не надо...


 Вы предлагаете москвофильствовать?

"Америка заметает следы" (с) старушка на вокзале.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> А есть старые фотографии гурмана, также и внутри?


 Да, пожалуйста, есть ли фото "Гурмана"? Там всегда очень вкусно пахло, и я тоже помню цветные наклейки на окнах. Помогите найти фото наклеек и фото самого ресторана.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> согласен, исторической ценности не несет, просто воспоминания детства. очень нравились цветные наклейки на окнах.


 Я помню эти наклейки. Где найти фото? Отличные воспоминания старой Аркадии.

----------


## kravshik

> Вы предлагаете москвофильствовать?
> 
> "Америка заметает следы" (с) старушка на вокзале.


 кстати,да -сам только о ней вспоминал)))
а вообще ,все,все давайте не поднимать пласт об этом,просто немного не понравилось и будем говорить дальше"За Одессу"

я сам не люблю отвлекаться от темы...

----------


## Киров

А вот мама вчера вспоминала,как 16 октября 1941 г.,на Слободке высокая,пожилая одесситка встречала румын хлебом-солью...

----------


## Борменталь

Отвечу сам себе. Вспомнил все три имени, которые были вырезаны на скале (пляж "Старик"), сверху вниз: СТАРИК, ШЕФ, БОБ. 

Несколькими годами позже, в один осенний день на пляж пришел  один парень из описываемой компании. Вооружившись кистью и черным пековым лаком, он взобрался на скалу и навел жирную рамку вокруг имени "Старик". Время стерло два нижних имени, а верхнее, черной рамке, осталось. С тех пор пляж стали называть "Старик". С тех на скалу никто из нас больше не лазил...[/QUOTE]

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Ещё с детства я любил совершать, в основном, пешие походы по городу и по ближайшим пригородам. Один из таких традиционных маршрутов был поход вдоль побережья от Ланжерона и до самой Черноморки. Как правило, в два или три этапа. Сегодня ещё можно без проблем проследовать от Парка Шевченко и до Аркадии (так называемая Трасса Здоровья). В 1990 году по этой трассе ходил тягач на базе РАФа с двумя пассажирскими прицепами, точно такие, как в то время на ВДНХ, типа сегодняшнего "паровозика" в том же Парке Шевченко. (Эти тягачи с прицепами /было всего два таких автопоезда/ странным образом сгорели в гараже около стадиона в Парке Шевченко зимой на 1991 год. Сам видел обгорелые остатки). Далее от Аркадии к пляжу десятой станции сквозной проход, к сожалению, сегодня перекрыт элитной (или элитарной?) постройкой. А в то время, я лихо просквозил от Аркадии через десятую станцию транзитом мимо пляжей тринадцатой, выходил на шестнадцатую станцию. Кстати, в одном из секторов 13-й станции был участок, постоянно закреплённый за пионерскими лагерями. Нас туда водили в своё время от п/л "Маяк". Жаль, фотоаппарата тогда с собой не было. В следующем этапе, у же от шестнадцатой станции огибал, голый тогда без прибрежных сооружений, мыс Большой Фонтан и попадал на небольшой пляж Дачи Ковалевского. Здесь уже начиналась плотная застройка лёгкими домиками, то прямо на склоне, то на ножках возле самой воды -- курени. Маршрут пролегал уже не около моря, а по узкой извилистой улочке, которая на некотором расстоянии перешла в простую узкую пешеходную дорожку вдоль построек. Вот такая дорожка и приводила прямо к пляжу Черноморки, к тому самому сектору, который сегодня очень сильно пострадал от морского прибоя. В том месте, где дорожка выходила прямо к лесенке на пляж, сегодня свободного прохода уже нет. На этом месте установлена калитка с кодовым замком, а на территории массива куреней замечены люди в пятнистой форме -- охрана.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Ещё с детства я любил совершать, в основном, пешие походы по городу и по ближайшим пригородам. Один из таких традиционных маршрутов был поход вдоль побережья от Ланжерона и до самой Черноморки. Как правило, в два или три этапа. Сегодня ещё можно без проблем проследовать от Парка Шевченко и до Аркадии (так называемая Трасса Здоровья). В 1990 году по этой трассе ходил тягач на базе РАФа с двумя пассажирскими прицепами, точно такие, как в то время на ВДНХ, типа сегодняшнего "паровозика" в том же Парке Шевченко. (Эти тягачи с прицепами /было всего два таких автопоезда/ странным образом сгорели в гараже около стадиона в Парке Шевченко зимой на 1991 год. Сам видел обгорелые остатки). Далее от Аркадии к пляжу десятой станции сквозной проход, к сожалению, сегодня перекрыт элитной (или элитарной?) постройкой. А в то время, я лихо просквозил от Аркадии через десятую станцию транзитом мимо пляжей тринадцатой, выходил на шестнадцатую станцию. Кстати, в одном из секторов 13-й станции был участок, постоянно закреплённый за пионерскими лагерями. Нас туда водили в своё время от п/л "Маяк". Жаль, фотоаппарата тогда с собой не было. В следующем этапе, у же от шестнадцатой станции огибал, голый тогда без прибрежных сооружений, мыс Большой Фонтан и попадал на небольшой пляж Дачи Ковалевского. Здесь уже начиналась плотная застройка лёгкими домиками, то прямо на склоне, то на ножках возле самой воды -- курени. Маршрут пролегал уже не около моря, а по узкой извилистой улочке, которая на некотором расстоянии перешла в простую узкую пешеходную дорожку вдоль построек. Вот такая дорожка и приводила прямо к пляжу Черноморки, к тому самому сектору, который сегодня очень сильно пострадал от морского прибоя. В том месте, где дорожка выходила прямо к лесенке на пляж, сегодня свободного прохода уже нет. На этом месте установлена калитка с кодовым замком, а на территории массива куреней замечены люди в пятнистой форме -- охрана.


 примерно по этому же маршруту можно пройтись и сейчас. Единственное существенное препятствие -недострой "Морская симфония" между Аркадией и 8 Фонтана. Его нужно обойти по верху через переулки либо перелезть через забор и пройтись по территории стройплощадки. Если не лазить по самому зданию и не пытаться познакомится со сторожами , то никаких негативных последствий не будет

----------


## 115117

Пару фото стащила,если есть в архиве,маякните,я удалю.

----------


## 115117

1.Черноморка,Люстдорф,1973 год
2.Ришельевская\Дерибасовская,70-е годы.
3.Остатки сгоревшего самолета ТУ-104 в парке Горького на углу Генерала Петрова и Космонавтов.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Пару фото стащила,если есть в архиве,маякните,я удалю.


 Дайте вежливую ссылку на источник (желательно на первоисточник) и смело размещайте.

----------


## 115117

Тут,в одноклассниках нашла.Надеюсь,человек не обидится.
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/profile/346144908496/album/390313001680

----------


## Скрытик

Ну хоть такой самолет всплыл. Так никто и не нашел его в целом виде. Хотя очень странно, на его фоне вполне могли фотографироваться...

----------


## Ranke

> Кто может подсказать, до какого года существовал лифт в санатории Чкалова? По вышеуказанной ссылке фото лифта находится в папке "Одесса 2008",т.е можно предположить, что лифт в 2008г еще существовал?


 Май, 2008-го (после демонтажа вид сверху)




> Я помню эти наклейки. Где найти фото? Отличные воспоминания старой Аркадии.


 Делал несколько фоток в 2011-ом для темы фотозагадки
Картинка родом из детства

----------


## Antique

В доме Шестопала, Паппе и Чернигова возвели купол весьма убогого вида:


Хотелось бы верить, что это технологический элемент, но, зная наших мещан, вырисовывается перспектива появления  очередной безвкусицы достойной примитивных племён.

----------


## феерический

Это на Екатерининской угол Жуковского?

----------


## Antique

> Это на Екатерининской угол Жуковского?


 да

----------


## malyutka_e

На этот купол просится крест.

----------


## malyutka_e

Аркадия сегодня, 31.01.2014. Луксора уже нет.

----------


## Vitali P

Неожиданно нашел на "однокласниках" на Odessastory вроде такого нет.

----------


## doc-men

http://www.odessastory.info/GALLERY/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=15181#top_display_media

----------


## Vitali P

> http://www.odessastory.info/GALLERY/displayimage.php?album=216&pid=15181#top_display_media


 Стоит пожалуй бросить камень в огород ув. пана Скрытика - Поиск по сайту не работает!

----------


## doc-men

Не надо бросать камни... тут.  :smileflag: 
Лишний раз фотография ни кому не помешает. Я вот, например, уже и забыл, что была такая вышка, хотя не раз хаживал мимо её. А тут раз и вспомнил.

----------


## SaMoVar

Где она была? Единого мнения не было.

----------


## doc-men

Боюсь конечно ошибиться, но зрительно  - рядом с колесом обозрения. 

Если точнее, то посредине между колесом и летней площадкой с ракушкой, но чуть в сторону обелиска Неизвестному матросу.

Такая версия высказывалась?





Допускаю, что может конечно и строго на Север от стадиона. Но  - вряд ли.

Может конечно на местности точнее вспомню, я в парке сто лет уже не был в том месте.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А может в Дюковском на Балковской улице?

----------


## malyutka_e

> А может в Дюковском на Балковской улице?


 В парке Шевченко. Сам пользовал.

----------


## Lively

> Боюсь конечно ошибиться, но зрительно  - рядом с колесом обозрения. 
> Если точнее, то посредине между колесом и летней площадкой с ракушкой, но чуть в сторону обелиска Неизвестному матросу.


 Именно там и была. В 1966 году, в 10 летнем возрасте уболтал персонал разрешить мне прыгнуть. Весу тела должно было быть не менее 40 кг, а я был худой и звонкий и пару кило не дотягивал...Ощущения после того, как решился шагнуть в пропасть - незабываемые. Очень жаль, что сейчас нет такого аттракциона...

----------


## Киров

Мы,три дружка,тоже прыгали в начале 70-х...На верху стоял чудак и по моему он подталкивал тех,кто боялся.Во всяком случае мне он "помог"...А Женька был лёгкий и застрял на середине...

----------


## BIGBIG

А у тяжелых дядек из карманов мелочь вылетала!Пацанами собирали по вечерам,перед походом на Майдан (танцплощадка).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А может в Дюковском на Балковской улице?


 


> В парке Шевченко. Сам пользовал.


 Вообще-то в вопросе я имел в виду не колесо обозрения, а "прыгательную" вышку. Кстати, сам лично не помню уже такого факта.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вообще-то в вопросе я имел в виду не колесо обозрения, а "прыгательную" вышку. Кстати, сам лично не помню уже такого факта.


  Так я о ней и говорил.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Боюсь конечно ошибиться, но зрительно  - рядом с колесом обозрения. 
> 
> Если точнее, то посредине между колесом и летней площадкой с ракушкой, но чуть в сторону обелиска Неизвестному матросу.
> 
> Такая версия высказывалась?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Парашютная вышка находилась на месте "колеса обозрения", вместе они не стояли. "Колесо обозрения" находилось в другом месте.

----------


## Kamin

Вышка стояла на север от стадиона. Сам не прыгал, но на стадионе тренировался и видел часто. Старое колесо обозрения (до установки) лежало за Бильярдной и мы пацанами с этих конструкций через открытые окна (а они было очень высоко и с земли в них не заглянешь) смотрели как играли завсегдатаи.   :smileflag:

----------


## Vitali P

С моей опять же подачи парашютную вышку уже обсуждали год назадhttps://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=35652187#post35652187
Тогда участники много интересных моментов вспомнили

----------


## Гидрант

Где была парашютная вышка? Идете от Центральной аллеи вниз вдоль стадиона; справа - знаменитый Майдан (т.е. "танцювальный майданчик"), слева туалет (на горке), а сразу за ним, (можно сказать и под ним  :smileflag: ) внизу эта вышка и была - посередине довольно обширного травяного круглого газона. Потом на части этой территории сделали теннисные корты. 

А напротив - через дорожку - два павильона: "Тир" и "Комната смеха", а также карусель со слонами-жирафами. Чуть позже рядом с каруселью появился упоминавшийся в обсуждении аттракцион "Мертвая петля" (довольно убогий).  Колесо обозрения - еще позже и ближе к фонтану, примерно на уровне "в спину бильярдной", если смотреть с Барятинской аллеи.

ПС. Насчет описанных выше "особенностей прыжков" - да, примерно так и было, смотреть - весело, прыгать - впечатляет  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Где была парашютная вышка? Идете от Центральной аллеи вниз вдоль стадиона; справа - знаменитый Майдан (т.е. "танцювальный майданчик"), слева туалет (на горке), а сразу за ним, (можно сказать и под ним ) внизу эта вышка и была - посередине довольно обширного травяного круглого газона. Потом на части этой территории сделали теннисные корты. 
> 
> А напротив - через дорожку - два павильона: "Тир" и "Комната смеха", а также карусель со слонами-жирафами. Чуть позже рядом с каруселью появился упоминавшийся в обсуждении аттракцион "Мертвая петля" (довольно убогий).  Колесо обозрения - еще позже и ближе к фонтану, примерно на уровне "в спину бильярдной", если смотреть с Барятинской аллеи.
> 
> ПС. Насчет описанных выше "особенностей прыжков" - да, примерно так и было, смотреть - весело, прыгать - впечатляет


 Еще качели-лодочки. Между каруселью и колесом обозрения. А вот "Мертвая петля", насколько я помню, не рядом с каруселью, а перед тиром и комнатой смеха. Хотя могу и ошибаться за давностью лет.

----------


## [email protected]

Узнаёте?


Автора рисунка не знаю..

----------


## Киров

Церковь на Старопортофранковской..?В которой меня крестили.

----------


## [email protected]

> Церковь на Старопортофранковской..?В которой меня крестили.


 Домик с башенкой в Дюковском парке.


http://dumskaya.net/article/Dyukovskij-sad----proshloe-nastoyaschee-budusche/

----------


## Antique

У рисунка плохо с пропорциями.

----------


## Гидрант

> Еще качели-лодочки. Между каруселью и колесом обозрения. А вот "Мертвая петля", насколько я помню, не рядом с каруселью, а перед тиром и комнатой смеха. Хотя могу и ошибаться за давностью лет.


 Вот я тоже сейчас заколебался насчет "Петли", хотя между павильонами, наверное, всё же было маловато места, а по технике безопасности территория аттракциона должна была быть достаточно обширной.

----------


## SaMoVar

Я помню так

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Церковь на Старопортофранковской..?В которой меня крестили.


  Это не та случайно, которая недалеко от Торговой улицы? Там ещё в советское время располагался какой-то склад...

----------


## Vitali P

HUMUS выставил у себя в жж фотографии Одессы 1976 сделанные фином Сеппо Туоминенhttp://humus.livejournal.com/3655336.html

----------


## kravshik

> Это не та случайно, которая недалеко от Торговой улицы? Там ещё в советское время располагался какой-то склад...

----------


## mlch

> Я помню так


 Если под "Чертовым колесом" имеется в виду колесо обозрения, то первое, большое колесо обозрения было не там, где у Вас указано, а за лодочками. В 60-х - 70-х.

----------


## polvnic

На одесский пейзаж не похоже. Но фотопластинка находилась в одной коробке со многими одесскими снимками.



Может быть будут какие-нибудь мнения?

----------


## inborz

Вилково

----------


## inborz

> А по Пилявскому - Р.А. Владимирская, 1949 г.


 Пилявский, "Здания, сооружения...", стр 30 
Музыкальный павильон, 1943, арх. Генцлер А.А.

----------


## polvnic

> Вилково


 В Вилково лодки другие. Да и староверов (липован) я в таких котелках не представляю.

----------


## Antique

> Пилявский, "Здания, сооружения...", стр 30 
> Музыкальный павильон, 1943, арх. Генцлер А.А.


 А, понял. Строчка выше данной относится к летнему театру, который скрывается за воротами былого сада ОНУ.




> HUMUS выставил у себя в жж фотографии Одессы 1976 сделанные фином Сеппо Туоминен


 Охохо, Хумус, оказывается, занялся нарушением авторских прав.

----------


## Trs

Летний театр, наверное, тот, что у библиотеки.

----------


## Antique

> Летний театр, наверное, тот, что у библиотеки.


 До революции там якобы был университетский сад, но источник сходу я не смог найти.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...[фото]
> Может быть будут какие-нибудь мнения?


 Вариантов может быть очень много. Это может быть элементарно весенний паводок в какой-то речной пойме и/или нижней улице, примыкающей к такой пойме. А таких мест по Украине (и не только?) -- валом и нам тяжело так с ходу определить это место.

----------


## Viktoz

> Вариантов может быть очень много. Это может быть элементарно весенний паводок в какой-то речной пойме и/или нижней улице, примыкающей к такой пойме. А таких мест по Украине (и не только?) -- валом и нам тяжело так с ходу определить это место.


 То что это паводок - однозначно, а если фото таки сделано в Одессе, то такое возможно  на Большевике или в районе улицы Лиманной. Как Вариант - участок Балтской дороги, или где-то рядом.

----------


## OMF

> Охохо, Хумус, оказывается, занялся нарушением авторских прав.


 Нарушением авторских прав являются:
а) выдавание чужих фотографий за свои
б) публикация фотографий без ссылки на автора
в) получение коммерческой выгоды от публикации фотографий (размещение на платных сайтах или взимание платы за просмотр фотографий)
г) публикация фотографий из частных архивов без разрешения хозяина архива или правопреемника и без указания авторства

В данном же случае (если это просто перепубликация найденных в Интернете в свободном просмотре альбомов) никакого нарушения нет - все условия пп. а - г соблюдены.

----------


## Antique

> б) публикация фотографий без ссылки на автора


 Если автор разрешил перепубликацию, в этом случае указание без ссылки будет являться нарушением авторских прав. А вот если не разрешил, то:




> в свободном просмотре альбомов


 Свободный просмотр не наделяет вас авторскими правами. Вы кроме как возможности сохранить копию для личного пользования ничего от этого не получаете. А закон гласит (Глава 1, раздел 2, пункт 1), что владелец авторских прав имеет исключительное право на обнародование и *перепуликацию* произведения.

----------


## Киров

> На одесский пейзаж не похоже. Но фотопластинка находилась в одной коробке со многими одесскими снимками.
> 
> 
> 
> Может быть будут какие-нибудь мнения?


  Дело было так.Весной 190какого-то года в Одессу пришло известие-пользуясь паводком преступник подплыл не заметно к окну и проник в жилище гражданки К.Будучи застигнутым на горячем,он  убил её ударом весла по голове...Из губернского города в Беляевку(Овидиополь?)на корабле(кораблике)"Боже храни царя"была отправлена следственная бригада из двух полицейских и двух сыщиков...Для фотографирования места преступления и вообще...был взят  фотограф Рабинович.По прибытию в "порт"назначения,на воду была спущена 4-х вёсельная шлюпка и бригада отправилась за арестантом.Фотограф не поместился и ждал коллег на борту,делая фотографии разлившейся реки(ещё должны быть).Завидев подплывающую лодку с арестантом(в белом),он сделал финальный снимок...  Ну,как то так я себе это представил..,сильно обуздав свою фантазию.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Кто-нибудь помнит, хотя бы приблизительно, когда склон Чумки, что над трамвайной остановкой был "украшен" дикими камнями и устроен внизу парапет параллельно трампути? Может быть в связи с реконструкцией путей - их переносили, дорогу расширяли...

----------


## Trs

Смотрите: http://transphoto.ru/photo/488195/ — похоже, что склон там укрепили ещё раньше.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Кто-нибудь помнит, хотя бы приблизительно, когда склон Чумки, что над трамвайной остановкой был "украшен" дикими камнями и устроен внизу парапет параллельно трампути? Может быть в связи с реконструкцией путей - их переносили, дорогу расширяли...


 На моей памяти камень дикарь на склоне Чумки был виден во все годы. Даже сегодня можно заметить такой камень.
 
(Фото з сайту о1.ua).


(Фото з сайту ukrbb.net).


(Фото з сайту segodnya.ua).

----------


## mlch

> Кто-нибудь помнит, хотя бы приблизительно, когда склон Чумки, что над трамвайной остановкой был "украшен" дикими камнями и устроен внизу парапет параллельно трампути? Может быть в связи с реконструкцией путей - их переносили, дорогу расширяли...


 Насколько я помню - во второй половине 70-х. И именно в связи с расширением дороги.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Насколько я помню - во второй половине 70-х. И именно в связи с расширением дороги.


 Так дорогу расширяли во второй половине восьмидесятых, на моей памяти. Ещё построили второй пролёт железнодорожного моста по Одессе Малой для трамвая, освободив старый пролёт полностью для автотранспорта.

----------


## OMF

> Если автор разрешил перепубликацию, в этом случае указание без ссылки будет являться нарушением авторских прав. А вот если не разрешил, то:
> 
> Свободный просмотр не наделяет вас авторскими правами. Вы кроме как возможности сохранить копию для личного пользования ничего от этого не получаете. А закон гласит (Глава 1, раздел 2, пункт 1), что владелец авторских прав имеет исключительное право на обнародование и *перепуликацию* произведения.


 Мы говорим о несколько разных вещах. Если у меня на компьютере есть чьи-то фотографии, то публиковать их можно только с разрешения автора/правопреемника, либо если фотография куплена у автора/правопреемника. Если же фото выставлено в общий доступ, то перепубликация/использование ее в некоммерческих целях(!) с указанием авторства является просто цитированием. В противном случае за нарушение авторских прав можно привлекать любой вид технической литературы или философский трактат. 

Кроме того, там есть одна деталька - слово "произведение" (подразумевай, искусства). Так вот, по определению репортажные фотографии, не подвергавшиеся художественной обработке (артэффекты, выкопирование и т.п.), к произведениям искусства не относятся, а посему понятие "авторских" прав к ним не должно применяться.

----------


## Antique

> Если же фото выставлено в общий доступ, то перепубликация/использование ее в некоммерческих целях(!) с указанием авторства является просто цитированием.


 С чего это вы взяли??? Публикация, перепубликация и цитирование являются разными терминами и подмена их недопустима. Цитирование - это публикация фрагмента произведения в объёме обусловленном целью.  И обьём цитирования явно не  есть большей частью произведения. Это позволяет вам вырезать из фотографии трамвай, если только он не составляет большую часть произведения, и вы готовите публикацию где упоминаются трамваи. Но в финском законодательстве цитирование в общем случае вообще не предусматривается.




> В противном случае за нарушение авторских прав можно привлекать любой вид технической литературы или философский трактат.


 Не вижу на то оснований.




> Кроме того, там есть одна деталька - слово "произведение" (подразумевай, искусства).


 Произведение, это то что было произведено в результате умственной деятельности, любая фотография в том числе. Причём фотография как таковая тоже является искусством, а репортаж - всего лишь её жанр. Репродукции конечно не в счёт, но у финского автора явно не репродукции. Так что это photographic work.

----------


## Пушкин

*OMF, Antique* Как то на одном форуме, где я выставил свой не большой рассказик, меня обвинили что я украл его у Пушкина с Одесского форума... :smileflag:  Другой раз, один американский проФФессор-бывший одессит, взял с моей страницы в одноклассниках мои фотографии одесских двориков (на некоторых даже мои родственники были) и опубликовал их у себя на странице. При лёгком моём упоминании о моём авторстве - получил заявление что все фото его личные, ну и  как обычно, поток грязи и самое смешное угрозу американским судом :smileflag: . Но на вопрос об адресах двориков и о  людях на фото, естественно ответа не получил. Ну и Бог с ним - оно мне надо ругаться?  

Другой момент конечно, когда делаешь исследование - пишешь статью, а тебе предлагают "соавторство" или крадут твои идеи - это тяжело переживается...

----------


## OMF

> *OMF, Antique* Как то на одном форуме, где я выставил свой не большой рассказик, меня обвинили что я украл его у Пушкина с Одесского форума... Другой раз, один американский проФФессор-бывший одессит, взял с моей страницы в одноклассниках мои фотографии одесских двориков (на некоторых даже мои родственники были) и опубликовал их у себя на странице. При лёгком моём упоминании о моём авторстве - получил заявление что все фото его личные, ну и  как обычно, поток грязи и самое смешное угрозу американским судом. Но на вопрос об адресах двориков и о  людях на фото, естественно ответа не получил. Ну и Бог с ним - оно мне надо ругаться?  
> 
> Другой момент конечно, когда делаешь исследование - пишешь статью, а тебе предлагают "соавторство" или крадут твои идеи - это тяжело переживается...


 Ну с "прохвессором" все понятно - называйте это воровством, плагиатом и т.п. и с этим надо бороться. С другой стороны, если не ставить свой копирайт на весь снимок, так что снимка и не видно , то бороться с подобным воровством невозможно.

Я тут вижу только два пути - если идея (фотография, песня, рассказ) действительно ценны настолько, что представляют коммерческую ценность, то надо и защищать и распространять их коммерческим путем. Если же это не так, то лучше не трепать себе и другим нервы и либо просто "спустить на тормозах", либо интеллигентно и остроумно так обосRать вора, чтобы ему больше не захотелось.

Ломать же копья из-за очередного снимка оперного театра (утрирую) не стоит, особенно если все-таки реверанс в твой адрес сделан.

----------


## OMF

> С чего это вы взяли??? Публикация, перепубликация и цитирование являются разными терминами и подмена их недопустима. Цитирование - это публикация фрагмента произведения в объёме обусловленном целью.  И обьём цитирования явно не  есть большей частью произведения. Это позволяет вам вырезать из фотографии трамвай, если только он не составляет большую часть произведения, и вы готовите публикацию где упоминаются трамваи. Но в финском законодательстве цитирование в общем случае вообще не предусматривается.
> 
> Не вижу на то оснований.
> 
> Произведение, это то что было произведено в результате умственной деятельности, любая фотография в том числе. Причём фотография как таковая тоже является искусством, а репортаж - всего лишь её жанр. Репродукции конечно не в счёт, но у финского автора явно не репродукции. Так что это photographic work.


 Тут уже пошла схоластика и произвольное толкование терминов. К тому же ни один из участников и дискуссии, и ее причины, не находится в Финляндии и, особенно если оригиналы были размещены не на финском домене, не подлежит ее юрисдикции.

----------


## Antique

> Тут уже пошла схоластика и произвольное толкование терминов.


 Сначала вы пытались отрицать авторские права на перепубликацию. Когда это не вышло, вы попытались подменить термины. Результат закономерен. После этого мне стало интересно, что же вы придумаете ещё. Ну схоластика - это уж совсем неумело.




> если оригиналы были размещены не на финском домене, не подлежит ее юрисдикции.


 Снова неудачно. Не думаю, что вам стоит надеяться на то, что материалы вдруг находятся на сервере страны, которая не является участником всемирной конвенции об авторском праве.




> Ломать же копья из-за очередного снимка оперного театра (утрирую) не стоит, особенно если все-таки реверанс в твой адрес сделан.


 И если кто-то кидает окурки на тротуар, то ничего говорить не надо, всё равно все будут сорить.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну с "прохвессором" все понятно - называйте это воровством, плагиатом и т.п. и с этим надо бороться. С другой стороны, если не ставить свой копирайт на весь снимок, так что снимка и не видно , то бороться с подобным воровством невозможно.
> 
> Я тут вижу только два пути - если идея (фотография, песня, рассказ) действительно ценны настолько, что представляют коммерческую ценность, то надо и защищать и распространять их коммерческим путем. Если же это не так, то лучше не трепать себе и другим нервы и либо просто "спустить на тормозах", либо интеллигентно и остроумно так обосRать вора, чтобы ему больше не захотелось.
> 
> Ломать же копья из-за очередного снимка оперного театра (утрирую) не стоит, особенно если все-таки реверанс в твой адрес сделан.


 Абсолютно с вами согласен по поводу фото...

----------


## Пушкин

> Сначала вы пытались отрицать авторские права на перепубликацию. Когда это не вышло, вы попытались подменить термины. Результат закономерен. После этого мне стало интересно, что же вы придумаете ещё. Ну схоластика - это уж совсем неумело.
> 
> Снова неудачно. Не думаю, что вам стоит надеяться на то, что материалы вдруг находятся на сервере страны, которая не является участником всемирной конвенции об авторском праве.


 Во первых, часть фотографий из этого набора уже как несколько лет гуляет по сети, во вторых Хумус дал ссылку на авторство - он же не написал что это его фото. И если рассуждать по вашему далее, получается что все фотографии, которые мы тут выкладываем - воровство?????

----------


## Antique

> Во первых, часть фотографий из этого набора уже как несколько лет гуляет по сети, во вторых Хумус дал ссылку на авторство - он же не написал что это его фото.


 И что с того?




> И если рассуждать по вашему далее, получается что все фотографии, которые мы тут выкладываем - воровство?????


 Почему же все? Авторское право не бессрочно и существовало не всегда.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> На моей памяти камень дикарь на склоне Чумки был виден во все годы. Даже сегодня можно заметить такой камень.


 А я вот помню, что камни эти специально привезли и вкапывали частично, т.е. для них была выкопано было место в склоне, туда его вставляли и прикапывали частично, создавая ладшафный уголок.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

И для укрепления склона? А то много всяких мифов и легенд ходит про Чумку и её историческое содержимое.

----------


## ognevka

Мне ночами сон упрямый снится:
Город в синей дымке поутру,
Над водой встревоженные птицы,
Одинокий вымпел на ветру.

Вижу я весеннюю Одессу,
И акаций нежные костры,
И, как будто в дымовой завесе,
От каштанов белые дворы.

Есть на свете городов немало,
Но какой из них сравниться б мог
С городом вокзалов и причалов,
С городом больших морских дорог.

С городом мечтающих мальчишек,
С городом, шумящем как прибой.
Город МОЙ, ОДЕССА МОЯ, слышишь?
Я всегда, любимая, с тобой!

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> А я вот помню, что камни эти специально привезли и вкапывали частично, т.е. для них была выкопано было место в склоне, туда его вставляли и прикапывали частично, создавая ладшафный уголок.


 Я тоже помню, что склон Чумки  украсили этими камнями и кустами во время ремонта, некоторого углубления и расширения дороги,  и ремонта моста.

----------


## Пушкин

> Охохо, Хумус, оказывается, занялся нарушением авторских прав.


 


> И что с того?
> Авторское право не бессрочно и существовало не всегда.


  Простите кажется вы сами себе противоречите...

----------


## Trs

В 1976 году авторское право существовало, уж поверьте. А, скажем, особенности советского авторского права делают все фотографии, сделанные гражданами СССР до 1957 года, общественным достоянием. Авторское право очень отличается в разных странах и в разные годы.

----------


## ASnake

не нашел, вроде не была

----------


## Antique

> Простите кажется вы сами себе противоречите...


 Совсем нет.

----------


## Коннект 002

> В 1976 году авторское право существовало, уж поверьте. А, скажем, особенности советского авторского права делают все фотографии, сделанные гражданами СССР до 1957 года, общественным достоянием. Авторское право очень отличается в разных странах и в разные годы.


 поскольку в интернет ресурсах использование чужих фото никак не карается, то длительные дебаты об авторском праве кажутся излишними и надуманными. С тем же успехом можно поговорить о лицензионных Виндоус. Сильно сомневаюсь, что на домашних ПК хоть у кого то она установлена

----------


## Antique

> поскольку в интернет ресурсах использование чужих фото никак не карается, то длительные дебаты об авторском праве кажутся излишними и надуманными. С тем же успехом можно поговорить о лицензионных Виндоус. Сильно сомневаюсь, что на домашних ПК хоть у кого то она установлена


 Ну конечно, долой европейские ценности, да здравствует пиратство. Не лучше ли сменить аватар на более правдивый?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Ну конечно, долой европейские ценности, да здравствует пиратство. Не лучше ли сменить аватар на более правдивый?


 Если покупать исключительно лицензионные программы, то нужно только на них и работать. Поскольку   по одёжке протягивают ножки, то приходится пользоваться бесплатно  :smileflag:  
Никто не говорить что это  хорошо, но пока есть проблемы поважнее и дела поактуальнее

----------


## Trs

> поскольку в интернет ресурсах использование чужих фото никак не карается, то длительные дебаты об авторском праве кажутся излишними и надуманными. С тем же успехом можно поговорить о лицензионных Виндоус. Сильно сомневаюсь, что на домашних ПК хоть у кого то она установлена


 Вы будете смеяться, но я сейчас вам пишу это с лицензионной Виндоус, а под диваном, на котором я сижу, заряжаются ещё два ноутбука с не менее лицензионной ею. 

Мне кажется, что дискуссия уже пришла к Довлатовскому «Может быть, мы ещё обсудим воровать или не воровать в гостях серебряные ложки?!».

----------


## Коннект 002

> *Вы будете смеяться, но я сейчас вам пишу это с лицензионной Виндоус, а под диваном, на котором я сижу, заряжаются ещё два ноутбука с не менее лицензионной ею.* 
> 
> Мне кажется, что дискуссия уже пришла к Довлатовскому «Может быть, мы ещё обсудим воровать или не воровать в гостях серебряные ложки?!».


  приятное исключение. Надеюсь, все остальные программы (антивирус, по обработке фото и т.д.) тоже лицензионные?

----------


## скачать

Я тоже за лицензионный софт, таковым всегда только и пользуюсь. При том это не дорого.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Я тоже помню, что склон Чумки  украсили этими камнями и кустами во время ремонта, некоторого углубления и расширения дороги,  и ремонта моста.


 Когда это было?

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> И для укрепления склона? А то много всяких мифов и легенд ходит про Чумку и её историческое содержимое.


 В 1829 году во время чумной эпидемии в Одессе, в продолжение Первого (Старого) кладбища и рядом с ним был выделен для захоронений жертв чумы отдельный участок, примыкающий к нынешней улице Водопроводной. Здесь похоронены были всех исповеданий тысячи горожан, умерших за короткий период. Позже над этим местом печали для защиты от возможного распространения инфекции насыпали холм из отходов строительных работ, свозившихся со всего города. Так образовался обширный курган, закрывший собой всю территорию этого кладбища. На нём был установлен закладной камень с надписью: «Граф М.С.Воронцов предложил воздвигнуть здесь памятник для усопших от чумы в 1829 году». Памятник так и не «воздвигли», а уже через четверть века от него оставалась только та часть, на которой ещё можно было разобрать лишь последние слова. Холм этот получил название Чумная гора, а называли его просто «Чумка». На образовавшемся возвышении образовался сквер.

----------


## Antique

> Никто не говорить что это  хорошо, но пока есть проблемы поважнее и дела поактуальнее


 Вопрос культуры потребления один из самых важных.

----------


## victor.odessa

Казармы на Старопортофранковской. 

Вложение 7636807 Вложение 7636822 Вложение 7636826

----------


## Коннект 002

> Казармы на Старопортофранковской. 
> 
> Вложение 7636807 Вложение 7636822 Вложение 7636826


 они когда то  были казармами? По названию улицы Провиантской думал, что изначально склады. В советское время с 70-х тоже склады

----------


## Antique

Да, склады это. Казармы были по другую сторону от дома Прокудина, на месте общежитий.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> Когда это было?


 Мне кажется, это было в 1983-84 гг.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Мне кажется, это было в 1983-84 гг.


 Спасибо!

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Смотрите: http://transphoto.ru/photo/488195/ — похоже, что склон там укрепили ещё раньше.


 Спасибо!

----------


## Спокойствие

Одесса- на сайте посвящённом Первой Мировой войне.
http://www.europeana1914-1918.eu/en
Вперемешку с американской Одессой.
1)http://www.kb.dk/images/billed/2010/okt/billeder/object178798/en/?bt=europeanaapi

2)http://www.kb.dk/images/billed/2010/okt/billeder/object178706/en/?bt=europeanaapi

3)http://azmemory.azlibrary.gov/cdm/ref/collection/ahfjwhoover/id/1419
4) http://digitallibrary.usc.edu/cdm/ref/collection/p15799coll14/id/195492
5) http://www.awm.gov.au/collection/A02256/
6) http://www.awm.gov.au/collection/A02266/
7)http://digitallibrary.usc.edu/cdm/ref/collection/p15799coll1/id/5962
8) http://digitallibrary.usc.edu/cdm/ref/collection/p15799coll14/id/16671
9)http://digitallibrary.usc.edu/cdm/singleitem/collection/p15799coll14/id/16642/rec/19

----------


## Спокойствие

1)http://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/item/object/205316119
2)http://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/item/object/205285379
3)http://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/item/object/205285378
4)http://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/item/object/205285364

----------


## Пушкин

http://azmemory.azlibrary.gov/cdm/ref/collection/ahfjwhoover/id/1419 
Это что Московская? на заднем плане Пересыпский мост?

----------


## kravshik

Как раз к слову о первой мировой войне....

друзья ,поддержите интересную тему ,давайте подумаем...???


https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2175862&p=45551378#post45551378


Старое дерево возле Дворца Спорта

Интересует, что вросло в дерево? Похоже на военную каску или котелок. Как туда попала?


как по мне, больше похоже на немецкую...изгиб специфический

----------


## Спокойствие

А это где ?
1)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665748

Здесь-остальное.
2)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665622
3)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=4816275
4)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=4816281
5)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665692
6)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665720
7)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665769
8)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665783
9 http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665811

10)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665832
11)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665839
12)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665657
13)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665860
14)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665867
15)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665804
16)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665713
17)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665608
18)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665755
19)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665664
20)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665790
21)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665797
22)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665636
23)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665629
24)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665615
25) http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665601

Пересыпь
26)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Bildarchiv//BA/997/B15665762T15665768.jpg

----------


## Пушкин

> А это где ?
> http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665748
> 
> Здесь-остальное.
> http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/Search/Result.aspx?p_iPage=1&p_ItemID=2
> 
> Пересыпь
> 
> http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Bildarchiv//BA/997/B15665762T15665768.jpg


 Первое фото - Старопортофранковская? второе фото не открывается...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> http://azmemory.azlibrary.gov/cdm/ref/collection/ahfjwhoover/id/1419 
> Это что Московская? на заднем плане Пересыпский мост?


  Так точно, всё узнаваемо. Конка на трамвайной линии (хорошо заметны трамвайные контактные провода) нынешнего седьмого маршрута. Узкая бельгийскоя колея 1000 мм, даже действующий путь (справа) в том месте, где и сейчас. И недействующий путь (слева) тоже там же, где и сейчас. Был когда-то тупиковый для отстоя, а сейчас закатан в асфальт. А на заднем плане справа высокий дом, который не пережил лихолетия войн и на его месте сегодня площадка с кругом, в котором стоял памятник Ленину, а сегодня в глубине площадки расположено кафе.

----------


## kravshik

> А это где ?
> 1)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=15665748
> 
> 
> 
> Пересыпь
> 26)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Bildarchiv//BA/997/B15665762T15665768.jpg


 большое спасибо за такой подарок!!!и пополнение коллекции-очень интересные фото и в необычном цвете.

----------


## Спокойствие

1)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=13778075
2)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=13778089
3)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=13778096
4)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=13778082

5)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=12885200
6)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=9816107

7)http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=1079279

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Замечательное фото эсперантистов, вижу там преподавателей эсперанто из Дворца Пионеров, Николай Васильевич и его жена. Фамилию их не помню, да и имя жены тоже не помню. Занималась там один год, точно не скажу - 1965 или 1966. Фото нашего кружка напечатали в болгарском журнале.


А вот наше фото


А вдруг кто-нибудь узнает себя или знакомых)))

----------


## Спокойствие

> Замечательное фото эсперантистов, вижу там преподавателей эсперанто из Дворца Пионеров, 
> А вдруг кто-нибудь узнает себя или знакомых)))


  Точно так и пишут- Дворец Пионеров.

http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=10465328

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> Точно так и пишут- Дворец Пионеров.
> 
> http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Pages/ImageDetail.aspx?p_iBildID=10465328


 Да, я видела год, значит мы занимались в 1966.

----------


## netslov

http://ubr.ua/gallery/278218/29 ОДЕССА 1976 ГОДА ГЛАЗАМИ ФИНСКОГО ТУРИСТА

----------


## malyutka_e

Аркадия по состоянию на 5.02.2014. Справа откопали в склоне две пещеры. Это что, какие-то коммуникации или входы в катакомбы? Хорошо бы туда попасть.

----------


## polvnic

[QUOTE=Пушкин;45570815]

Первое фото - Старопортофранковская? 

Старопортофранковская - ? Где?

----------


## Гидрант

> В 1829 году во время чумной эпидемии в Одессе, в продолжение Первого (Старого) кладбища и рядом с ним был выделен для захоронений жертв чумы отдельный участок, примыкающий к нынешней улице Водопроводной. Здесь похоронены были всех исповеданий *тысячи* горожан, умерших за короткий период.


 "Тысячи" здесь явно здесь литературное преувеличение. Согласно официальным данным,  в 1829 году всего заболело в городе, окрестностях и на судах 283 человека, умерло 219 человек. Видимо, не всех хоронили в черте города (началось, кстати, с Усатово), так что цифра похороненных ещё меньше. 
Вот в знаменитую чуму 1812 года, действительно, заболело в городе и окрестных хуторах 4 038 человек (при численности населения около 20 тыс.) и умерло 2632. Интересно, что при меньших  абсолютных цифрах летальность в 1829 году была  выше - 77% против 65%. Третья крупная вспышка 1837 года - 125 заболевших, 108 умерших, 86% летальности. 


ПС. Боюсь предположить, что рост летальности в каждую последующую эпидемию объяснялся тем, что число больных на одного врача было меньше, а поэтому вероятность попасть в руки одесских эскулапов больше  ... возможно, именно тогда, и именно в Одессе родилась знаменитая дилемма "Будем лечить или пусть живет?"

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Старопортофранковская - ? Где?


 В районе переулка к площади Льва Толстого.

----------


## SaMoVar

Родная улица. Редкий кадр.

Успенская угол Канатной...

----------


## Пушкин

> Родная улица. Редкий кадр.
> 
> Успенская угол Канатной...


  Там есть ещё кадр с Успенской 25

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Успенская угол Канатной...


  Этот "ТР-Р" снесли при гурвицовской ликвидации четвёртого трамвая и уничтожении мощения при расширении проезжей части улицы.

----------


## Jorjic

> В районе переулка к площади Льва Толстого.


 Мне тоже так кажется.

----------


## korsar2202

> Аркадия по состоянию на 5.02.2014. Справа откопали в склоне две пещеры. Это что, какие-то коммуникации или входы в катакомбы? Хорошо бы туда попасть.


 
Возможно это

----------


## malyutka_e

> Возможно это.


 А что это? И где?

----------


## korsar2202

> А что это? И где?


 Сфотографировал в позапрошлом году, проход был завален мусором...
На месте "пещеры" на Вашем фото.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Сфотографировал в позапрошлом году, проход был завален мусором...
> На месте "пещеры" на Вашем фото.


 Это в районе снесенного ресторана? И что это за подземный ход, неизвестно?

----------


## malyutka_e

Кадр из фильма на одном из сайтов от *Спокойствие*. Такие же танки (Reno) были захвачены большевиками и сфотографированы на фоне Алексеевской церкви (есть в галерее Сергея Алексеева (Брассла)).

----------


## korsar2202

> Это в районе снесенного ресторана? И что это за подземный ход, неизвестно?


  Повспоминал и рассмотрел более внимательно: это все-таки с другой стороны аркадийской балки...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Повспоминал и рассмотрел более внимательно: это все-таки с другой стороны аркадийской балки...


  Семен Семеныч! (с)  :smileflag:

----------


## Коннект 002

> Мне тоже так кажется.


 

дом на Толстого 32 на Старопортофранковскую выходит 2-х этажным строением, которое вряд ли построили после фотосьёмки 1914-1918гг. Здесь его нет.
А , Вы имеете в виду квартал нынешних общаг между пер Толстого и Лютеранским? Тогда вполне может быть!
Вдали виднеется дом с башенкой, очень симпатичный.На его месте сейчас довоенная (смотрит на Лют.переулок) и послевоенная(на Старопорт.) сталинки. Они , конечно, уступают ему в изяществе

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Высокий дом на заднем плане, действительно похож на угловой дом по Лютеранскому переулку, где ходит 15 трамвай, а переулок к площади Л. Толстого остался справа за кадром.

----------


## Коннект 002

> *Высокий дом на заднем плане, действительно похож на угловой дом по Лютеранскому переулку,* где ходит 15 трамвай, а переулок к площади Л. Толстого остался справа за кадром.


 как он может быть похож на то, чего нет? Сейчас там другой дом

----------


## Скрытик

На ФБ писали, что это Б,Арнауская, впереди Канатная.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> На ФБ писали, что это Б,Арнауская, впереди Канатная.


  Не тот угол освещения солнцем для такой версии. А для Старопортофранковской вполне подходит. И по полухаотичному виду мощения камнем дороги -- такое типично в основном для Молдаванки было. Мощение в классическом центре было ровное из камня правильной прямоугольной формы. Мы и сейчас *кое где* (выделено ПЧ) можем наблюдать такое отличие, но всё меньше и меньше в виду варварского залитияисторических  мощеных мостовых асфальтом, принявших массовый характер после войны, особенно в шестидесятые и семидесятые годы. Какими улицы были осталось судить только по фотографиям и фильмам. Да и в наше время (имеется в виду после смены режима в 1991 году) были продолжатели этого неблагородного и неблагодарного "дела". Только Успенская чего ст0ит. И ранее Софиевская, Тираспольская, Лазарева, Прохоровская и прочая.

----------


## Скрытик

Почему не тот угол? Вот пример  

И здание на Канатной похожее, только без башни уже.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Я не смею утверждать категорично, у меня всего лишь версия. Но дорожное мощение к 1900 году в центре города было сплошь и рядом ровное, из камней правильной формы, на снимке сосем не похоже на Большую Арнаутскую. Да, это в то время были трамвайные улицы, но в то время трамвайная сеть густо пронизала город и я придерживаюсь своей версии. Да и небольшой подъём по улице должен быть на том месте (если смотреть от Пушкинской), на которое ссылается Скрытик, а по косвенным признакам, мне кажется, что всё-таки Старопортофранковская. А на месте этой длинной барачной постройки, после войны построили комплекс общаг.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я не смею утверждать категорично, у меня всего лишь версия. Но дорожное мощение к 1900 году в центре города было сплошь и рядом ровное, из камней правильной формы,


  Видимо Вы забыли мощение Успенской, про которую сами упоминали  :smileflag:  Ели забыли - зайдите в отель "Одесский дворик", Успенская угол Канатной, там двор вымощен остатками оного булыжника. Посмотрите какой он ровный )))

----------


## Спокойствие

http://www.loc.gov/pictures/resource/var.0943/?co=var
http://www.loc.gov/pictures/resource/cph.3b46273/?co=cph

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Видимо Вы забыли мощение Успенской, про которую сами упоминали ...


  Воспользуюсь советом, но по Успенской камень был правильной формы (слава богу, пока на моей памяти), такой же был, наверно с б0льшей доли вероятности, и на Б. Арнаутской. А на снимке типично "молдаванское" мощение из менее качественного камня. Хотя, всё равно признаю, проблематично установить место съёмки.

----------


## polvnic

Вариант со Старопортофранковской реален только в том случае, если "дом с башенкой" был на месте "сталинки" напротив роддома.

----------


## Jorjic

> Воспользуюсь советом, но по Успенской камень был правильной формы (слава богу, пока на моей памяти), такой же был, наверно с б0льшей доли вероятности, и на Б. Арнаутской. А на снимке типично "молдаванское" мощение из менее качественного камня. Хотя, всё равно признаю, проблематично установить место съёмки.


 По Успенской камень был отвратительный. Сейчас он лежит возле Воронцовского дворца. Регулярно наблюдаю мучения дам на каблуках и мамаш с колясками. Да и на велике там всю душу вытрясает.

----------


## Viktoz

> Хотя, всё равно признаю, проблематично установить место съёмки.


 Абсолютно  с Вами согласен. Еще хотелось бы напомнить, хотя могу и ошибаться, что фото сделано  старым фотоаппаратом на фотопластинку и возможно  мы видим зеркальное отображение , тогда и тени падают  с другой стороны. 

Что касается сомнений на счет Старопортофранковской,  то с этого места, где было сделано фото была-бы видна Кирха, да и этажность дома на углу Лютеранского отличается.

Дом с башенкой очень похож на Ришельевскую/Жуковского, и тогда если фото делалось отсюда (Бунина/Ришельевская) а на месте нынешней школы был забор - то очень может быть.

----------


## Пушкин

> По Успенской камень был отвратительный. Сейчас он лежит возле Воронцовского дворца. Регулярно наблюдаю мучения дам на каблуках и мамаш с колясками. Да и на велике там всю душу вытрясает.


  Это не он лежит, возле Воронцовского камень в середине 90х положили, а Успенскую переделали гораздо позже...

----------


## Пушкин

> На ФБ писали, что это Б,Арнауская, впереди Канатная.


  Точно нет, там на углу должны быть тогда двух этажные домикиhttp://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.749597%...4.294413436216, а на обсуждаемом фото только один...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> По Успенской камень был отвратительный. Сейчас он лежит возле Воронцовского дворца. Регулярно наблюдаю мучения дам на каблуках и мамаш с колясками. Да и на велике там всю душу вытрясает.


 Камень использовался разный, нужно различать. На Успенской был камень в основном из красного гранита прямоугольной формы, но поверхность была выпуклой, в отличие от той же Пушкинской или Дерибасовской, где камень тоже прямоугольной формы, но из серого гранита с более плоской и ровной поверхностью. Такого же типа, как и на Успенской, сегодня такой выпуклый камень можно ещё наблюдать на Нежинской, Спиридоновской, Коблевской от её начала и до Нового базара и не давно на Тираспольской улице да её варварской (а других слов у меня нет) "реконструкции". Он хоть и прямоугольной формы, но по его выпуклой поверхности транспорт весело подпрыгивает при езде. Вот я любую мощённую камнем улицу или дорогу называю в шутку "весёлой дорогой".

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> Что касается сомнений на счет Старопортофранковской,  то с этого места, где было сделано фото была-бы видна Кирха, да и этажность дома на углу Лютеранского отличается.
> ....


 Кирха находится правее экспозиции на заднем плане и в кадр не попадает (если это то место). И за дом угловой точно не скажу. При желании, можно порыться в поисковике, но сейчас нет времени.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Камень использовался разный, нужно различать. На Успенской был камень в основном из красного гранита прямоугольной формы, но поверхность была выпуклой, в отличие от той же Пушкинской или Дерибасовской, где камень тоже прямоугольной формы, но из серого гранита с более плоской и ровной поверхностью. Такого же типа, как и на Успенской, сегодня такой выпуклый камень можно ещё наблюдать на Нежинской, Спиридоновской, Коблевской от её начала и до Нового базара и не давно на Тираспольской улице да её варварской (а других слов у меня нет) "реконструкции". Он хоть и прямоугольной формы, но по его выпуклой поверхности транспорт весело подпрыгивает при езде. Вот я любую мощённую камнем улицу или дорогу называю в шутку "весёлой дорогой".


  на Тираспольской камень был ужасный, больше походил на булыжник, а не на брусчатку, кривой, косой, неправильной формы, годный только на выброс. Когда нибудь найду его фото и размещу, специально сделал в период истерии по булыжной Одессе
Если делать гранитные мостовые, то не из такого мусора.

----------


## Пушкин

> http://www.loc.gov/pictures/resource/var.0943/?co=var
> http://www.loc.gov/pictures/resource/cph.3b46273/?co=cph


  Что то не открывается....

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не он лежит, возле Воронцовского камень в середине 90х положили, а Успенскую переделали гораздо позже...


 Насколько помню, перекладывали еще раз не так уж и давно, хотя стопроцентно утверждать не берусь. Мне кажется, что примерно тогда же мостили переулки от Дерибасовской к Греческой площади.

----------


## Пушкин

> Насколько помню, перекладывали еще раз не так уж и давно, хотя стопроцентно утверждать не берусь. Мне кажется, что примерно тогда же мостили переулки от Дерибасовской к Греческой площади.


  Возле Воронцовского в 94ом году когда открывали фонтачик, а в переулках очень большие камни лежат - они какие то плоские что ли их положили когда сняли "книжный рынок"...

----------


## Скрытик

> Это не он лежит, возле Воронцовского камень в середине 90х положили, а Успенскую переделали гораздо позже...


  Ничего подобного. Я в 96м году переехал рядом с мостом. И гулял с малыми практически ежедневно. Именно брусчатку положили сразу после реконструкции Успенской. До этого было самое разное...

----------


## Скрытик

> Возле Воронцовского в 94ом году когда открывали фонтачик, а в переулках очень большие камни лежат - они какие то плоские что ли их положили когда сняли "книжный рынок"...


  Простите, Вы в курсе что мы обсуждаем? Не было еще 6 лет назад "мостовой" от дворца до бульвара.

----------


## Семирек

> на Тираспольской камень был ужасный, больше походил на булыжник, а не на брусчатку, кривой, косой, неправильной формы, годный только на выброс. Когда нибудь найду его фото и размещу, специально сделал в период истерии по булыжной Одессе
> Если делать гранитные мостовые, то не из такого мусора.


 Мостовые делались и делаются до сих пор из булыжника, колотого камня и брусчатки. Это все разные вещи - специалист поймет.
На Тираспольской мостовая была из колотого камня, а не булыжника. А классическая брусчатка - это Пушкинская, Дерибасовская, Екатерининская площадь и частично Французский бульвар.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Мостовые делались и делаются до сих пор из булыжника, колотого камня и брусчатки. Это все разные вещи - специалист поймет.
> На Тираспольской мостовая была из колотого камня, а не булыжника. А классическая брусчатка - это Пушкинская, Дерибасовская, Екатерининская площадь и частично Французский бульвар.


  точно. Колотые камни разных форм и размеров

----------


## Antique

> На ФБ писали, что это Б,Арнауская, впереди Канатная.


 А, так вот как выглядел канатный завод Новикова.

----------


## Семирек

> точно. Колотые камни разных форм и размеров


 Брусчатка, в отличие от мостовой из колотого камня и булыжника - довольно дорогое удовольствие. Поэтому мостовые из брусчатки в основном были на центральных улицах городов, а булыжник и колотый камень на всех остальных, менее значимых.

P.S. Кстати, поэтому очень обидно, когда приезжие варвары практически уничтожили брусчатую мостовую на Грушевского в Киеве, швыряясь камнями в Беркут. А этой мостовой было свыше ста лет.

----------


## Antique

> Хотя, всё равно признаю, проблематично установить место съёмки.


 Так вот же, на снимке, два сохранившихся многоэтажных дома видны. Этого достаточно.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Брусчатка, в отличие от мостовой из колотого камня и булыжника - довольно дорогое удовольствие. Поэтому мостовые из брусчатки в основном были на центральных улицах городов, а булыжник и колотый камень на всех остальных, менее значимых.


  мне сложно представить, как без станков с алмазными дисками можно распилить гранит на куски и придать им форму Прямоугольного параллелепипеда. Вручную сделать это какой то стальной пилой-просто грандиозно

----------


## kravshik

> Казармы на Старопортофранковской. 
> 
> Вложение 7636807 Вложение 7636822 Вложение 7636826


 Виктор,уточните пожалуйста,это какой период???? это как я понимаю провиантский склад....это его сейчас разрушают??? или это что-то раньше...не уловил..

----------


## Коннект 002

> Виктор,уточните пожалуйста,это какой период???? *это как я понимаю провиантский склад....это его сейчас разрушают???* или это что-то раньше...не уловил..


 да, на его месте строят два 17-этажных дома. На градсовет  избранник всех неполноценных приезжал , самолично Труханов, чтобы продавить этот варварский проект

----------


## kravshik

> да, на его месте строят два 17-этажных дома. На градсовет  избранник всех неполноценных приезжал , самолично Труханов, чтобы продавить этот варварский проект


 это действительно варварство...и еще интересно,где-же там поместятся две свечки??!!!!!

----------


## Коннект 002

> это действительно варварство...и еще интересно,где-же там поместятся две свечки??!!!!!


 на расстоянии 20-30 м поставят друг от друга, окна в окна, вот и поместятся. 
В таких новостроях придомовой территории минимум, паркинг дорогой, поэтому все близлежащие улочки и переулки превратятся в сплошную стоянку.
Из за монстра в соседних домах тут же испортится тяга в дымоходах, появится обратная тяга, потому что зона ветрового подпора

----------


## Пушкин

> Простите, Вы в курсе что мы обсуждаем? Не было еще 6 лет назад "мостовой" от дворца до бульвара.


  Простите, а вы в курсе что была в середине 90х? И посмотрите с кого-чего началось обсуждение, что бы не задавать несколько, ехидные вопросы... Мы  же жут не ругаться собрались...

----------


## Пушкин

Друзья на фото которое мы обсуждаем на заднем плане виднеется дом с башней, предположим что  это Б. Арнаутская/ Канатная, но данный дом сейчас без башни и трёх этажный, а на фото вроде четырёх. Есть где то фото этого дома до революции или до войны?

----------


## malyutka_e

Это действительно Большая Арнаутская. Дом с башней - № 58 на углу Канатной, после него провал - №56 и следующий немного ниже углового - №54. Солдат стоит у Канатного переулка. Хорошо просматривается понижение улицы в районе Осипова. С тенями все нормально.

----------


## Спокойствие

Эти иллюстрации- уже были?

Бомбардировка Одессы в 1854 году.
1)http://collections.rmg.co.uk/collections/objects/110050.html
2)http://collections.rmg.co.uk/collections/objects/113791.html
3)http://collections.rmg.co.uk/collections/objects/110051.html
4) http://collections.rmg.co.uk/collections/objects/129039.html
5) http://collections.rmg.co.uk/collections/objects/129030.html

Модель фрегата "Тигр".

http://collections.rmg.co.uk/collections/objects/66063.html

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Это действительно Большая Арнаутская. Дом с башней - № 58 на углу Канатной, после него провал - №56 и следующий немного ниже углового - №54. Солдат стоит у Канатного переулка. Хорошо просматривается понижение улицы в районе Осипова. С тенями все нормально.


 Да, если смотреть со стороны Белинской улицы к Канатной (если принять такую версию), так действительно, согласен, тени на своём месте. А вот к понижению на заднем плане ещё ст0ит присмотреться.

----------


## Пушкин

> Это действительно Большая Арнаутская. Дом с башней - № 58 на углу Канатной, после него провал - №56 и следующий немного ниже углового - №54. Солдат стоит у Канатного переулка. Хорошо просматривается понижение улицы в районе Осипова. С тенями все нормально.


 На доме №56  сейчас нет башни и он трёх этажный.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На доме №58  сейчас нет башни и он трёх этажный.


 Он и на этом фото трехэтажный. На улучшенной фотографии это хорошо видно.

----------


## Скрытик

А башен нет уже на очень многих домах. Как и скульптур некоторых, как на Пассаже были (((

----------


## polvnic

> Он и на этом фото трехэтажный. На улучшенной фотографии это хорошо видно.


 Не понимаю, где Вы видете 3-х этажный. Оба дома, и 58-й, и 54-й - 4-х этажные. 54-й немного ниже, как и на нашем фото.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не понимаю, где Вы видете 3-х этажный. Оба дома, и 58-й, и 54-й - 4-х этажные. 54-й немного ниже, как и на нашем фото.


 Это утверждает *Пушкин*.

----------


## Пушкин

> Он и на этом фото трехэтажный. На улучшенной фотографии это хорошо видно.


 Я ошибся - он таки четырёх этажный - №56, №54 - 2х этажный, №58 - тоже двух, но его на фото и не видно...http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.747061%....3612479511711

----------


## Пушкин

> А башен нет уже на очень многих домах. Как и скульптур некоторых, как на Пассаже были (((


  Согласен, поэтому и спрашивал - может есть у кого фотография дома №56 с башней? Тоже склоняюсь что это Б. Арнаутская

----------


## polvnic

> Согласен, поэтому и спрашивал - может есть у кого фотография дома №56 с башней? Тоже склоняюсь что это Б. Арнаутская


 Искать нужно Б. Арнаутская, 6. Угловой 4-х этажный дом числится под этим адресом.

----------


## polvnic

> это действительно варварство...и еще интересно,где-же там поместятся две свечки??!!!!!


 http://forum.domik.ua/odessa-zhk-semnadcataya-zhemchuzhina-kadorr-group-t23791.html

----------


## Trs

А, ну если это строит «бизнес с божьим благословением», можно быть уверенным, что эти мерзкие стекляшки действительно построят. Будут торчать как гнилой зуб. Как «„Наследие“ Дерибаса» на Военном спуске.

----------


## Скрытик

Это капец! http://www.*******/article/470890

----------


## Коннект 002

> А, ну если это строит «бизнес с божьим благословением», можно быть уверенным, что эти мерзкие стекляшки действительно построят. Будут торчать как гнилой зуб. Как «„Наследие“ Дерибаса» на Военном спуске.


 здесь претензия к городским властям, которые позволяют строить что кому взбредёт в голову.Бизнесмену важно побольше заработать, а задача города пустить эту энергию в нужное русло.
Квартиры почти все проданы, судя по кадоровскому сайту

----------


## Коннект 002

> http://forum.domik.ua/odessa-zhk-semnadcataya-zhemchuzhina-kadorr-group-t23791.html


 свежая информация

----------


## Jorjic

> здесь претензия к городским властям, которые позволяют строить что кому взбредёт в голову.Бизнесмену важно побольше заработать, а задача города пустить эту энергию в нужное русло.
> Квартиры почти все проданы, судя по кадоровскому сайту


 А что, существуют какие-то реальные городские власти?

----------


## Коннект 002

> А что, существуют какие-то реальные городские власти?


 ну кто то же разрешает впихивать невпихуемое

----------


## Jorjic

> ну кто то же разрешает впихивать невпихуемое


 Ну, если функция власти состоит в том, чтобы разрешать любое бредовое начинание, то властей у нас выше крыши.

----------


## Дан-ная

> Это капец! http://www.*******/article/470890


 Это борцы с фошизмом захватывают родные земли, чтобы врагам не достались.

----------


## Скрытик

Вы думали это все? 
Увы, вот еще "приплыло" 
http://dumskaya.net/news/na-ulice-astashkina-snosyat-prodovolstvennye-skl-032508/

----------


## Коннект 002

> Вы думали это все? 
> Увы, вот еще "приплыло" 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/na-ulice-astashkina-snosyat-prodovolstvennye-skl-032508/


 Думская тормозит со страшной силой. Всем известно, что там построят, ей-нет. Я об этом писал ранее, модератор в посту картинку с высотками удалил

----------


## Antique

> Бизнесмену важно побольше заработать, а задача города пустить эту энергию в нужное русло.


 Но ведь он тоже должен иметь духовные ценности. Если буржуа, то не обязательно должен вести себя как зверь.

----------


## Jorjic

> Но ведь он тоже должен иметь духовные ценности. Если буржуа, то не обязательно должен вести себя как зверь.


 Он их и имеет... в виду.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Но ведь он тоже должен иметь духовные ценности. Если буржуа, то не обязательно должен вести себя как зверь.


 думаю, что они у него есть. Только вот высота новостроев в перечень этих ценностей не входит. К тому же, есть специальные профильные органы, которых мы наделили соответствующими функциями и  полномочиями. Есть градсовет, есть народный избранник Труханов. Все претензии, в первую очередь, к ним. Если общество не способно делегировать во власть лучших, то оно обязано утонуть в дерьме или переформироваться

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот фотографии спорного перекрестка. По дому вопросов нет. На другой фотографии видно понижение улицы, как на фото 20-го года. Т. е. Это Б. Арнаутская, угол Канатной, QED (что и требовалось доказать. (лат.)).

----------


## malyutka_e

Если справа канатный завод Новикова, то тогда ЭТО здание - его вход.

----------


## VicTur

> свежая информация


 Сволочи, сволочи, сволочи.
Этот виноград сажал Парфентий Турецкий, мой двоюродный прадед.
Если представится возможность застрелить застройщика — я не буду колебаться.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Сволочи, сволочи, сволочи.
> Этот виноград сажал Парфентий Турецкий, мой двоюродный прадед.
> Если представится возможность застрелить застройщика — я не буду колебаться.


  Киван.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну какая падла подписала бумаги на такую махину в историческом ареале центра города? Куда наши "избранники" смотрят? Неужели мало наворовали???
Уроды

----------


## Пушкин

Ужас !!!!!

----------


## Antique

> Если справа канатный завод Новикова, то тогда ЭТО здание - его вход.


 Кстати да, это же дом на участке Новикова. Грандиозно! Этот дом может быть даже конторой.

----------


## nerC

> Ну какая падла подписала бумаги на такую махину в историческом ареале центра города? Куда наши "избранники" смотрят? Неужели мало наворовали???
> Уроды


  Им всегда мало будет, такова человеческая сущность

----------


## Киров

Объясните мне,простому одесситу...я вообще(по честному) за то,чтобы город не менялся,не штукатурился,не красился,не новостроился...,но понимаю,что это несбыточно. Чтобы всё оставалось как в детстве.Идёшь по Комсомольской и вспоминаешь-вот на этой скамейке я Таньку "зажал",а в этом клубе мы в 1 классе давали концерт,а здесь у нас была стычка с  пацанами другого "хутора...когда иногда еду в трамвае-получаю массу удовольствия.Но то,за что вы ратуете представляет из себя-с одной стороны забор,со второй стороны забор и с третьей стороны забор...проедешь и внимание не обратишь...Городу как то надо развиваться..?Ну что в тех заборах зрелищного...Я сегодня побродил по обсуждаемой площадке...попрощался.Мне тоже жаль,но без расстрелов.Уже забыл,что мне надо объяснить...а,а где же строить?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Объясните мне,простому одесситу...я вообще(по честному) за то,чтобы город не менялся,не штукатурился,не красился,не новостроился...,но понимаю,что это несбыточно. Чтобы всё оставалось как в детстве.Идёшь по Комсомольской и вспоминаешь-вот на этой скамейке я Таньку "зажал",а в этом клубе мы в 1 классе давали концерт,а здесь у нас была стычка с  пацанами другого "хутора...когда иногда еду в трамвае-получаю массу удовольствия.Но то,за что вы ратуете представляет из себя-с одной стороны забор,со второй стороны забор и с третьей стороны забор...проедешь и внимание не обратишь...Городу как то надо развиваться..?Ну что в тех заборах зрелищного...Я сегодня побродил по обсуждаемой площадке...попрощался.Мне тоже жаль,но без расстрелов.Уже забыл,что мне надо объяснить...а,а где же строить?


 сплошное перекручивание и передёргивание. Строить можно и нужно, только сообразно масштабу исторической застройки. 
По Генплану, который ещё не принят, макс высота зданий в Центре должна быть 27 м. , 16 и 17 Жемчужины навскидку 60 м. Улавливаете разницу?

----------


## Киров

Так Генплан же не принят...значит на него ссылаться нельзя...улавливаете разницу?А где я сплошно перекрутил и передёргал...там где про Таньку..?Или про то,что зрелищно это трёхсторонний забор?

----------


## Antique

> Объясните мне,простому одесситу...


 Как простому одесситу - это последний архитектурный обьект линии Потро-Франко. Её арсенал.

Вот поистине простой одессит - считать, что здание должно быть красивым для того, чтобы быть ценным.

----------


## SUPERDAN

> С этим - в психоневрологический. Ни один специалист не предложит проект, реализуемый исключительно в воспаленном мозгу "эко-наци", или в компьютерной игре "Бей своих, чтоб чужие боялись". Можно посоветоваться с Юницким .


 Это мне напомнило разговор с 1 коллегой, которая какбэ за экологию радеет(оказалось, что за роспилы грантов): 
Я: - Вот всем(ну у кто не с ограниченными возможностями естессе-но) было бы неплохо на работу на велосипедах начать ездить и тогда инфраструктура соответствующая появится.
    - Нам и тебя хватает. 
    *мысли: Кому нам? В общем продолжаем потреблядствовать и заполнять барахлом свою внутреннюю пустоту*

----------


## VicTur

> Так Генплан же не принят...значит на него ссылаться нельзя...улавливаете разницу?А где я сплошно перекрутил и передёргал...там где про Таньку..?Или про то,что зрелищно это трёхсторонний забор?


 Я не про забор (который, между прочим, тоже исторически ценен, как справедливо указывает Антик). Я а) про виноград, без которого стало хуже, и б) про высотку, которая центру города на хрен не нужна и с которой будет в разы хуже.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Так Генплан же не принят...значит на него ссылаться нельзя...улавливаете разницу?А где я сплошно перекрутил и передёргал...там где про Таньку..?Или про то,что зрелищно это трёхсторонний забор?


 и что с того , что Генплан не принят? Причины и доводы по которым установили ограничение высотности от того исчезли?

----------


## vieanna

Процитирую коммент Губаря из нашей переписки в фб по этому поводу: "Памятник архитектуры и объект культурного наследия - разные вещи. Типичная торговая лавка Греческой площади или Нового базара - тоже далеко не шедевр. Не говоря уже плановых одноэтажных домиках первых десятилетий XIX ст. Но если экскурсанты попросят показать, какой была Одесса при Ришелье, нам нечего предъявить. Провиантские магазины - единственный живой свидетель эпохи порто-франко в этом районе. Не считая топонима Старопортофранковская. Что до шедевров, у нас их - по европейским меркам - нет вообще. Но это вовсе не перечеркивает "лица необщее выражение"

----------


## Коннект 002

> Я не про забор (который, между прочим, тоже исторически ценен, как справедливо указывает Антик). Я а) про виноград, без которого стало хуже, и б) про высотку, которая центру города на хрен не нужна и с которой будет в разы хуже.


 он всё прекрасно понимает, просто валяет дурочка. Здесь затрагивается репутация его любимой ПР и Труханова, вот и начинается спектакль с забором и "запретом красить и штукатурить"

----------


## Пушкин

> Кстати да, это же дом на участке Новикова. Грандиозно! Этот дом может быть даже конторой.


  А Новиковы ещё владели этим участком в 1914 году, помните у нас была дискуссия за временной контекст о котором нельзя забывать?

----------


## Пушкин

> сплошное перекручивание и передёргивание. Строить можно и нужно, только сообразно масштабу исторической застройки. 
> По Генплану, который ещё не принят, макс высота зданий в Центре должна быть 27 м. , 16 и 17 Жемчужины навскидку 60 м. Улавливаете разницу?


 1.Сейчас действует генплан 1989 года
2. 27 метров это возможно в середине квартала, а высота фасада должна быть не выше 16 - 18 метров

----------


## SaMoVar

Ограничение этажности исторического ареала - 7 этажей. Но Штербуль уже всё подписала.

----------


## Antique

> А Новиковы ещё владели этим участком в 1914 году, помните у нас была дискуссия за временной контекст о котором нельзя забывать?


 Посмотрите на дом, он построен не позднее конца 19-века. По-этому про временной контекст не стоит волноваться.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Ограничение этажности исторического ареала - 7 этажей. Но Штербуль уже всё подписала.


 а на каком основании она это сделала?

----------


## феерический

> а на каком основании она это сделала?


 Боюсь что на денежном.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Боюсь что на денежном.


  "-- По финансовой части -- ответил Остап Бендер. -- Работаю миллионером"(с). :smileflag:

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Вот более полное фото:
Вложение 7670292
Мы видим выезд с сегодняшней улицы атамана Головатого и подъём Херсонского спуска. (Пардон за тавтологию). На заднем плане мы видим церковь у Церковного переулка. Когда переулок был Дедом Трофимом ( :smileflag: ), то в церкви (тогда был магазин) мы покупали мебель. Это был 1975 год. Остатки ограды на Херсонском спуске по наружному ограждению кривой (справа по ходу транспорта) можно наблюдать и сейчас.

----------


## Пушкин

> Посмотрите на дом, он построен не позднее конца 19-века. По-этому про временной контекст не стоит волноваться.


 То есть Новиковы уже не владели этим участком? Помните, я вам говорил что до сих пор осталось здание одного из цехов внутри этого квартала, а вы доказывали что Новиковы к этому участку не имеют отношение. Вы копаете глубже меня, по этому мне интересно...

----------


## Пушкин

> Ограничение этажности исторического ареала - 7 этажей. Но Штербуль уже всё подписала.


 Да за Штербуль последняя подпись, так что все высотки в Центре, за последние лет 7 - 12 (до неё эту должность её муж занимал), всё* "благодаря" ей...*

----------


## __Екатерина__

Сегодня пересматривала старый семейный фотоорхив, нашла такой интересный документик, может кому-то тоже будет интересно.



Кликабельно

----------


## Antique

> То есть Новиковы уже не владели этим участком?


 Как раз этим владели.




> Помните, я вам говорил что до сих пор осталось здание одного из цехов внутри этого квартала, а вы доказывали что Новиковы к этому участку не имеют отношение. Вы копаете глубже меня, по этому мне интересно...


 А, вот оно что  я вас с хразу не понял. Спор был за другой участок, я когда-то рисовал схему. У Новиковых участок выходил на Большую Арнаутскую и въезд был соответственно с неё. Выше участка Новикова располагались другие участки с въездами со стороны Канатной улицы. Участок с сохранившимися длинными корпусами в конце ХІХ века принадлежал Торшину, который жил недалеко на Базарной улице. Сразу под ним располагался участок Новикова и только на углу Арнаутской и Канатной расположился дом иного владельца. Таким образом от участка Новикова, остался одноэтажный розовый дом по Арнаутской и одноэтажный розовый дом по Канатной. 

А от собственно производства ничего не осталось, на участке уже в 1930-х появилось два учебных здания.

----------


## Весна 7

иногда история гарусная!!!!

----------


## феерический

> иногда история гарусная!!!!


 Иногда только что зарегистрированные пользователи зря проходят рейдом по всем темам, оставляя там хаотично лишенные смысла и вырывающиеся из контекста повествования сообщения, набивая себе их количество.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Ничего, ещё научится, оботрётся, обрастёт мясом и найдёт свою тему.  :smileflag: .

----------


## Пушкин

> Как раз этим владели.
> 
> А, вот оно что  я вас с хразу не понял. Спор был за другой участок, я когда-то рисовал схему. У Новиковых участок выходил на Большую Арнаутскую и въезд был соответственно с неё. Выше участка Новикова располагались другие участки с въездами со стороны Канатной улицы. Участок с сохранившимися длинными корпусами в конце ХІХ века принадлежал Торшину, который жил недалеко на Базарной улице. Сразу под ним располагался участок Новикова и только на углу Арнаутской и Канатной расположился дом иного владельца. Таким образом от участка Новикова, остался одноэтажный розовый дом по Арнаутской и одноэтажный розовый дом по Канатной. 
> 
> А от собственно производства ничего не осталось, на участке уже в 1930-х появилось два учебных здания.


 Простите, но вы мне тогда доказывали что у Новиковых вообще не было завода в этом месте. Очень рад что вы изменили мнение.

----------


## Antique

> Простите, но вы мне тогда доказывали что у Новиковых вообще не было завода в этом месте. Очень рад что вы изменили мнение.


 Ойц, вы уже забыли, о чём тогда шла речь:



> Канатный завод Новикова. Он располагался на месте школы и прочих здвний от Белинского до углового дома на Канатной.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ойц, вы уже забыли, о чём тогда шла речь:


 Таки да забыл, спасибо что дали вспомнить. А что же там со зданием общества Труд? В каком году оно было построено? ну и по ходу, интересно были ли у фабрики ещё производственные мощности в других местах или чаши для памятника-фонтана изготавливались здесь?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Это же место в наши дни:
Вложение 7731642
Уже нет и тех остатков оградки, о которых тут говорили.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Это же место:
Вложение 7686447

Даже если присмотреться к трамвайному проводу, то можно увидеть на обоих снимках над недействующей левой колеёй одиночный провод, а над правой колеёй (где конка) -- двойной провод, даже в наше время. Явно видно, что сегодня, что сто лет назад, левая колея не действует.

----------


## inborz

что-то не очень похоже. Где трехэтажный дом справа? И вдали на возвышенности видно что-то вроде церкви... На Пересыпь не похоже

----------


## Antique

> что-то не очень похоже. Где трехэтажный дом справа? И вдали на возвышенности видно что-то вроде церкви... На Пересыпь не похоже


 Трёхэтажный дом на углу *был*, а на возвышенности в своё время виднелась пожарная каланча.

----------


## Antique

> А что же там со зданием общества Труд? В каком году оно было построено?


 Построено было в 1890-1891 годах.

----------


## victor.odessa

> что-то не очень похоже. Где трехэтажный дом справа? И вдали на возвышенности видно что-то вроде церкви... На Пересыпь не похоже


  Это не церковь, а пожарная каланча. А на месте 3-х этажного здания сейчас пустое место (кафе), а раньше стоял памятник В.И.Ленину и доска почёта передовиков производства Ленинского р-на. Фотографу надо было сделать несколько десятков шагов вперёд. А так, всё верно.

----------


## Скрытик

Не помню было тут или нет - но Яков молодчина!

----------


## Milkaway

Друзья,очень тяжело об этом писать ... от нас ушел в Вечность Виктор Иванович Глушаков ... прощальная церемония завтра в 11.00 на Черноморской в Музее Паустовского...Вечная память!

----------


## Скрытик

Ураааа! Нашелся!  :smileflag: 
Фейсбук это сила!
Спасибо Олегу Боклаженко...

----------


## doc-men

Разве это наш? Где широкая аллея плиткой выложенная? Что-за кованный забор?

----------


## Jorjic

> Разве это наш? Где широкая аллея плиткой выложенная? Что-за кованный забор?


 Это таки не он. У нашего был номер 42393.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Ураааа! Нашелся! 
> Фейсбук это сила!
> Спасибо Олегу Боклаженко...
> Вложение 7697736


  Тот, из парка Ленинского Комсомола, у него не завалялся?

----------


## kravshik

> Разве это наш? Где широкая аллея плиткой выложенная? Что-за кованный забор?


 а разве аллея с плиткой была,в Савицкого.???..сколько себя помню всегда асфальт лежал на всех аллеях.....

----------


## Antique

Торговый дом Трестера всё таки кто-то купил и теперь делает ремонт. Нишу как предлагал продавец всё-таки не стали уничтожать, а вот рамам не поздоровалось. Небольшое утешение правда в том, что конфигурация рам аналогична аутентичной. Также не ясна судьба ворот, пока установлены оригинальные, но с ними придётся что-то делать. Хотелось бы верить, что хотя бы их отреставрируют.

И это ещё не всё. Есть серьёзное но! Только что обнаружил, что в рамках между вторым и третьем этажом располагалась вывеска конторы - при ремонте её закрасили или уничтожили. ...какой позор.

----------


## doc-men

> Тот, из парка Ленинского Комсомола, у него не завалялся?


 А, извиняюсь, это, наверное, и есть из парка Ленинского комсомола. 
(Я грешным делом подумал про парк. М. Горького, угол  ген. Петрова - Космонавтов)

----------


## VicTur

> Ураааа! Нашелся! 
> Фейсбук это сила!
> Спасибо Олегу Боклаженко...
> Вложение 7697736


 Замечательная находка. Спасибо.
Скопируйте этот пост, пожалуйста, в тему об истории одесских кинотеатров.

----------


## Скрытик

Да я уже не уверен, многие доказывают, что это не он. Подождем других комментариев.

----------


## VicTur

> Да я уже не уверен, многие доказывают, что это не он. Подождем других комментариев.


 Мне кажется, это самолёт из парка Ленинского Комсомола. Если так, то однозначно в тему.
На всякий случай, конечно, лучше пособирать ещё мнений.

----------


## ruslanyd

На Приморском над "круглым" домом вырос огромный купол! о_О
И по соседству на Воронцовском 12 строят каркас купола поменьше

----------


## Коннект 002

> На Приморском над "круглым" домом вырос огромный купол! о_О
> *И по соседству на Воронцовском 12 строят каркас купола поменьше*


 здесь их фото
А кто то проект реконструкции видел?

----------


## SaMoVar

Олег Губарь
О ВСЕХСВЯТСКОМ ХРАМЕ, и не только.
Припоминаете, конечно, как группа энтузиастов получила "открытый лист" (официальное разрешение на производство археологических исследований), и вскрыла фундаменты церкви Всех Святых на 1-м Городском кладбище. Храм возведен еще в пору градоначальства Ланжерона; один из самых первых в Одессе. Благодаря титаническим усилиям неравнодушных горожан мы получили выдающийся памятник, поистине священное место, которое надо был лишь немного благоустроить. Сегодня общался с исследователями, и ужаснулся сообщенной ими информацией. Поскольку намечено строительство новодела, святые камни, все до одного, выкорчеваны экскаватором. Мало того, в ходе варварского рытья потревожены соседние захоронения служителей кладбищенской церкви - очень похоже, и первого настоятеля, Симеона Пасхалова. Нет слов. Какая **** и какая ***** такое благословила?! Светская власть тут,судя по всему, ни при чем.
Ситуация вообще сильно напоминает куда более масштабную - ту, что сейчас в стране: на чужом *** да в рай въехать, прости Господи.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> А, извиняюсь, это, наверное, и есть из парка Ленинского комсомола. 
> (Я грешным делом подумал про парк. М. Горького, угол  ген. Петрова - Космонавтов)


 Тот стоял практически на открытом месте, вокруг не было видно такой обширной парковой зоны. Да и забор...

----------


## ruslanyd

> здесь их фото
> А кто то проект реконструкции видел?


 Кинув беглый взгляд в окно машины, мне померещилось, судя по фото - оба купола по Воронцовскому 12  (во дворе по Приморскому 7 строители развели бурную деятельность - думал результат )

----------


## Schock

В каком документе не помню, но был отчет о пожаре. Когда театр горел, собралась толпа зевак ( как же без этого) Выгорели деревянные перекрытия и соединения .Колонны, развалившись на барабаны, обрушились и покатились по склону Люди побежали Были пострадавшие ... Может это имелось в виду?

----------


## Antique

> Они самые. Для отделения волокон джута от коры нужна вода, по-этому эти озёра использовались для производства жута. На счёт их происхождения ничего сказать не берусь, оно может быть природным.


 Просматривая карту 1888 года обнаружил, что озёра являются запруженными участками русла потока, который вливался в балковский поток на пересечении Балковской и Мельницкой улиц.

----------


## Пушкин

> Торговый дом Трестера всё таки кто-то купил и теперь делает ремонт. Нишу как предлагал продавец всё-таки не стали уничтожать, а вот рамам не поздоровалось. Небольшое утешение правда в том, что конфигурация рам аналогична аутентичной. Также не ясна судьба ворот, пока установлены оригинальные, но с ними придётся что-то делать. Хотелось бы верить, что хотя бы их отреставрируют.
> 
> И это ещё не всё. Есть серьёзное но! Только что обнаружил, что в рамках между вторым и третьем этажом располагалась вывеска конторы - при ремонте её закрасили или уничтожили. ...какой позор.


 Там внутри двора, или склад или бывшая конюшня - метров 300-400 квадратных и высотой метров 5...

----------


## Пушкин

> Это же место:
> Вложение 7686447 
> 
> Даже если присмотреться к трамвайному проводу, то можно увидеть на обоих снимках над недействующей левой колеёй одиночный провод, а над правой колеёй (где конка) -- двойной провод, даже в наше время. Явно видно, что сегодня, что сто лет назад, левая колея не действует.


 Было это фото(оно кстати обрезано) в виде открытки с подписью - улица Московская...)))

----------


## Пушкин

> Построено было в 1890-1891 годах.


 А на карте владельцев земли - это как то отражено?

----------


## Пушкин

Друзья, кто то где то встречал фотографии статуй, которые стояли на крыше дома Руссова на Соборке?

----------


## Antique

> Там внутри двора, или склад или бывшая конюшня - метров 300-400 квадратных и высотой метров 5...


 Товарный склад. Когда здание продавали, то устроили сайт на котором была его фотография. При торговых домах обязательно был склад, так как продукцию необходимо было где-то хранить.

----------


## Antique

Вандальная строительная компания "Будова" начала обносить забором дом Тарнапольского на Белинского / Пантелеймоновской. Похоже недолго ему осталось.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вандальная строительная компания "Будова" начала обносить забором дом Тарнапольского на Белинского / Пастера. Похоже недолго ему осталось.


  Белинского/ Пастера????

----------


## Коннект 002

Белинского-Пантелеймоновская

----------


## Коннект 002

фото той стройки
http://tinyurl.com/pb8yzdx

----------


## Antique

> ???? Где они пересекаются?


 Нигде.

----------


## Trs

На Польской обносят забором заброшенное здание напротив б. «Эпсилона». Вероятно, будет снос. Пожалуйста, у кого есть возможность — сфотографируйте дом, пока он стоит.

----------


## heffalump1974

А такое было?

----------


## Коннект 002

а что с 5 трамваем, почему он прекращает движение?

----------


## job2001

> а что с 5 трамваем, почему он прекращает движение?


 устали открывать ворота на кругу в аркадии

----------


## Antique

> а что с 5 трамваем, почему он прекращает движение?


 Из-за реконструкции Аркадии. Наверное круг будут переделывать.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Из-за реконструкции Аркадии. Наверное круг будут переделывать.


 проложить новый круг-работы на месяц. Говорят о годах. Как бы на Фр. бульваре не ликвидировали выделенную линию  и не сделали её общей

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> проложить новый круг-работы на месяц. Говорят о годах. Как бы на Фр. бульваре не ликвидировали выделенную линию  и не сделали её общей


  А тогда -- летит к чертям собачьим историческое каменное мощение проезжей части, непрерывно-ползучий процесс ликвидации мощённых дорог мы наблюдаем по всему городу весь послевоенный период.

----------


## OMF

> проложить новый круг-работы на месяц. Говорят о годах. Как бы на Фр. бульваре не ликвидировали выделенную линию  и не сделали её общей


 Реконструкцию в основном должны закончить к лету, тогда и круг восстановят. Было бы неплохо за это время полностью отремонтировать пути на ФБ, но как обычно в городском бюджете "развития" на электротранспорт не выделено ни копейки.

----------


## Скрытик

*Народ, завязываем тут с политикой!*

----------


## Antique

Сегодня на Средней, 49 горел заброшенный флигель. Потушили.

----------


## Пушкин

Было? Пожар 1943 год...

----------


## SaMoVar

Это не послевойна?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

На фотографии вензель, вижу, на румынском языке.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Это не послевойна?


 После войны дома справа не должно было быть.

----------


## SaMoVar

А его и нет. Это дом угол Дерибасовской.

----------


## irbis-07

> После войны дома справа не должно было быть.


 10 апреля — День освобождения Одессы

----------


## BIGBIG

А Вы когда-нибудь пробовали проехать по Французскому на машине?Лошадей-то уже нет


> А тогда -- летит к чертям собачьим историческое каменное мощение проезжей части, непрерывно-ползучий процесс ликвидации мощённых дорог мы наблюдаем по всему городу весь послевоенный период.

----------


## Скрытик

> А Вы когда-нибудь пробовали проехать по Французскому на машине?Лошадей-то уже нет


 Я пробовал. И не раз. И знаю участок (у Шампанского), где брусчатка "поет", а не рычит. Так поет, как не поет ни один асфальт. Т.е. проблема ен в брусчатке, а в том, как ее укладывают. Конечно, мощение не было рассчитано на сотни какмазов в день с бетоном, поэтому сегодня ее состояние плачевно. Трухановские работнички отмыли бабла и типа восстановили участок небольшой. Только вот там она уже хуже, чем была до реставрации.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> 10 апреля — День освобождения Одессы
> Вложение 7723245


 И что? Дом могли разрушить, т.к. он не подлежал восстановлению уже после Вашей фотографии.

----------


## Trs

Дома №№ 1 и 2 по улице Ленина снесены в 1949 году. № 1 на момент сноса не экслуатировался, № 2 был экстренно освобождён занимавшими его организациями после обрушения фрагмента фасадной стены.

----------


## Trs

С 1943 годом, кстати, некоторая неясность. В одном из документов здание по улице Ленина, 1, было названо разрушенным в 1941 году. Выходит, что нет? Исполком опять аккуратно подтасовывает факты, как в случае с трамваями, которые, якобы с 1941 года не эксплуатировались?

----------


## Antique

> У него же -- дом на Пушкинской еще с балконами и башней.


 Балконы и сейчас есть. Их отреставрировали.

----------


## Милена1

Как-да уже ул. Дерибасавскою приведут в порядок? Сначала каток был, теперь десней ленд, все это смотрится натянуто и комично.... снесли, так стройте.... а так ободранная стена соседнего дома, и карусели чипидейл.... а рядом вечно строящаяся гостиница, и это знаменитая Дерибасовская????

----------


## Trs

А вы давно были в Одессе? Приезжайте ещё раз, посмотрите. Не сказать, что там строят, но с каруселями вы промахнулись...

----------


## Милена1

> А вы давно были в Одессе? Приезжайте ещё раз, посмотрите. Не сказать, что там строят, но с каруселями вы промахнулись...


  Это Вы мне адресовали?)

----------


## Коннект 002

> Балконы и сейчас есть. Их отреставрировали.


 только на Пушкинской. На Троицкой они срезаны и не восстановлены

----------


## Коннект 002

> Это Вы мне адресовали?)


 Вам.Там давно никаких каруселей нет, а есть ярмарка с деревянными домиками

----------


## феерический

> .. а рядом вечно строящаяся гостиница, и это знаменитая Дерибасовская????


 Уже даже забор сняли, фасад полностью готов. Идут неспешные внутренние работы, пешеходная часть открыта и свободна для прохода. Приезжайте в Одессу, посмотрите сами!

----------


## Милена1

> Вам.Там давно никаких каруселей нет, а есть ярмарка с деревянными домиками


 да ну какая разница выразилась карусели, был и каток, теперь домики....в любом случае это разве нормально??? это же не базар не ярмарка, а наша гордость Дрибасовская, и во что её превратили? в балаган... не иначе...назвать нельзя!!!!

----------


## Милена1

> Уже даже забор сняли, фасад полностью готов. Идут неспешные внутренние работы, пешеходная часть открыта и свободна для прохода. Приезжайте в Одессу, посмотрите сами!


 вот именно не спешные как всегда работы....которые уже года длятся на ул. Дерибасовской....

----------


## Antique

> да ну какая разница выразилась карусели, был и каток, теперь домики....в любом случае это разве нормально??? это же не базар не ярмарка, а наша гордость Дрибасовская, и во что её превратили? в балаган... не иначе...назвать нельзя!!!!


 Наша? Похоже, что вы живёте вовсе не в Украине.

----------


## феерический

> вот именно не спешные как всегда работы....которые уже года длятся на ул. Дерибасовской....


 Ну так теперь можно ходить рядом и забор не портит вид. Я не говорю, что все идеально, но спасибо хоть за то что с фасадом закончили. Приезжайте в гости!

----------


## Милена1

> Наша? Похоже, что вы живёте вовсе не в Украине.


  Похоже это Вам безразлично просто, либо напрашиваются другие мысли о вас. Сколько себя помню на ул. Дерибасовской всегда бесконечные стройки и ограждения, в каком году был хотя бы раз период чтобы не были завешаны, либо обставленные щитами те же гостиницы? Зачем на такой знаменитой улице домики и карусели? что больше мест нет? хорошо хоть картины...перенесли на Соборку, а взять Соборку случай с знаменитой аптекой Гаевского....так и стоит там все...

----------


## Antique

> Похоже это Вам безразлично просто, либо напрашиваются другие мысли о вас.


 понятно, не из Украины.

----------


## Милена1

> понятно, не из Украины. Неужто в вашей стране всё хорошо?


 тоже можно сказать и о вас) ну докажите что я не права! Скиньте фотографию где домики с карусельками на Дрерибасовской! Тогда сразу станет понятно кого и что Вы защищаете! А так для профилактике пройдитесь как будет свободное время начиная от Макдональса))

----------


## феерический



----------


## Милена1

> Ну так теперь можно ходить рядом и забор не портит вид. Я не говорю, что все идеально, но спасибо хоть за то что с фасадом закончили. Приезжайте в гости!


  Согласна, радует что хотя бы забор убрали, да гостиница действительно шикарной архитектуры, очень приятно радует взор, но если эта конкретная гостиница ведет еще отделочные работы, то между Макдонольса и магазинов одежды, уже какой год  всякого рода развлекаловки... что очень портит внешние впечатление той же Дерибасовской у тех же приезжих, слышала были же планы убрать все "карусельки", и что то толковое построить...и что....

----------


## _liberty_

> Согласна, радует что хотя бы забор убрали, да гостиница действительно шикарной архитектуры, очень приятно радует взор, но если эта конкретная гостиница ведет еще отделочные работы, то между Макдонольса и магазинов одежды, уже какой год  всякого рода развлекаловки... что очень портит внешние впечатление той же Дерибасовской у тех же приезжих, слышала были же планы убрать все "карусельки", и что то толковое построить...и что....


 девушка убрали карусельки. Сейчас там типа ярмарки, до Нового года построили деревянные домики.
Вы явно давно там не были.

----------


## феерический

> Согласна, радует что хотя бы забор убрали, да гостиница действительно шикарной архитектуры, очень приятно радует взор, но если эта конкретная гостиница ведет еще отделочные работы, то между Макдонольса и магазинов одежды, уже какой год  всякого рода развлекаловки... что очень портит внешние впечатление той же Дерибасовской у тех же приезжих, слышала были же планы убрать все "карусельки", и что то толковое построить...и что....


 И вы таки не отсюда, ибо любой наш человек сказал бы: "между макдональдсом и Домом Книги", а не "...магазинов одежды".

----------


## Trs

Польская, 10 — со двора идёт снос. Лицевой флигель разбирают. Уже демонтирована крыша и частично перекрытие третьего этажа.

----------


## Милена1

> девушка убрали карусельки. Сейчас там типа ярмарки, до Нового года построили деревянные домики.
> Вы явно давно там не были.


  Вы либо странные либо вам по приколу?))) слово карусельки или ярморка, факт один балоган, то стреляльки, то машинки, ярмарка, то еще какая-та хрень, в место того чтобы построить там что-то действительно нужное, да хоть бы какой еще один фонтан поставили бы музыкальный чтобы Одесситы гордились!!!!

----------


## Милена1

> И вы таки не отсюда, ибо любой наш человек сказал бы: "между макдональдсом и Домом Книги", а не "...магазинов одежды".


  Узко мыслите, уже давно нет того знаменитого Дома книг, это было давно, как известно книжку перенесли на Александровский проспект... а Дом книг, от глаз спрятали... в место этого мелкая торговля процветает в виде развлекаловки... поколение по старше еще помнит название ул. Советская Армия-Преображенская...новое поколение не все оремонтируются на старые названия улиц....

----------


## Милена1

> К чему этот поток сознания? Какой-то разговор ни о чем и от нечего делать.


  Всё ясно в этой теме собраны люди которым выгодно разводить балоган! Удачки истинных Одесситов любящий город Одесса здесь согласны с ярмарками, карусельками и т.д. на Дерибасовской....?? Читайте чему посвящена эта тема обсуждения!!!

----------


## феерический

> Всё ясно в этой теме собраны люди которым выгодно разводить балоган! *Удачки истинных Одесситов любящий город Одесса здесь согласны* с ярмарками, карусельками и т.д. на Дерибасовской....?? Читайте чему посвящена эта тема обсуждения!!!


 Вы через Гугл-Переводчик пишете?

----------


## Jaak Logus

В этом году собираются засыпать заброшенный пруд-отстойник в парке Ленинского Комсомола и возле джутовой фабрики. Ну да, это ж куда легче, чем очистить их и использовать по назначению, потом удивляются почему Балковскую после грибных дождей затапливает.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> У него же -- дом на Пушкинской еще с балконами и башней.


 


> Балконы и сейчас есть. Их отреставрировали.


 


> только на Пушкинской. На Троицкой они срезаны и не восстановлены


  Очень печально, что балконы "отлетели" уже в наше время. Это уже варварство до неприличия.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ......................


  Узнал от Вас много новых слов: "балОган", наверое от слова Балога? "Оремонтируются" -- вообще, непонятно от чего. "ЯрмОрка", наверно от слова умОра? А "стрелялЬки" произошли от ляльки? :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag: .

----------


## Antique

> В этом году собираются засыпать заброшенный пруд-отстойник в парке Ленинского Комсомола и возле джутовой фабрики. Ну да, это ж куда легче, чем очистить их и использовать по назначению, потом удивляются почему Балковскую после грибных дождей затапливает.


 Не помню, писал или нет, эти пруды на самом деле являются остатками русла потока, который вливался в поток на Балковской.

Всё таки жалко, что хотят засыпать, особенно жалко пруд на самой фабрике - какой никакой, а кусочек природы среди производственных корпусов.

----------


## феерический

Работал когда-то на территории джутовой, слышал от охраны, что под территорией находится большой подземный водоем и вообще много интересного. Что касается открытого пруда - там жили утки и даже черепахи) Но запах там зачастую был убийственный.

----------


## chereshny1958

Не помню где читала,что на месте парка Ленинского Комсомола была усадьба и пруд - это все, что от нее осталось. Жаль, я помню пруды чистыми, с рыбой. Там училась удить рыбку моя дочка, туда выпустили старую черепаху Маню, которую муж с дочкой купили на Староконке. На Джутовой всю жизнь проработала моя свекровь, а муж хлдил в садик Джутовой фабрики.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Этот пруд даже был виден из окна электропоезда, при подходе к станции Одесса Застава 2 (если ехать из Одессы, то по правую руку). Сегодня уже не виден из-за построенных складов.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> особенно жалко пруд на самой фабрике - какой никакой, а кусочек природы среди производственных корпусов.


 Говорят много жмуриков покоится на дне пруда, сейчас концы в воду.

----------


## Trs

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2230559
В историческом корпусе Военной академии было возгорание на последнем этаже и чердаке.

P. S. В «Лестницах Одессы» опубликован актуальный список лестниц, отражённых в теме.

----------


## BIGBIG

В том-то и дело,что никто уже не сделает гладкой эту дорогу!А в сторону Аркадии я люблю только по Французскому.И любимый поющий участок дает адреналин. 


> Я пробовал. И не раз. И знаю участок (у Шампанского), где брусчатка "поет", а не рычит. Так поет, как не поет ни один асфальт. Т.е. проблема ен в брусчатке, а в том, как ее укладывают. Конечно, мощение не было рассчитано на сотни какмазов в день с бетоном, поэтому сегодня ее состояние плачевно. Трухановские работнички отмыли бабла и типа восстановили участок небольшой. Только вот там она уже хуже, чем была до реставрации.

----------


## chereshny1958

А видели, что в Аркадии делается? Интересно к лету хоть что то успеют сделать? Мне очень жаль старой Аркадии, она была такая одесская,уютная, а теперь какой то вертеп, перемешанный с клоакой, нагромождение разноплановых ночных клубов, какофония звуков, запахов (только не моря), занятый лежаками пляж.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Реконструкцию в основном должны закончить к лету, тогда и круг восстановят. Было бы неплохо за это время полностью отремонтировать пути на ФБ, но как обычно в городском бюджете "развития" на электротранспорт не выделено ни копейки.


 Сегодня по телевизору говорили, что конечная 5-го трамвая будет в парке Шевченко
Вместо него по Французскому пустят маршрутку стоимостью те же 1.50грн и периодичностью движения те же 15 мин 




> Очень печально, что балконы "отлетели" уже в наше время. Это уже варварство до неприличия.


 Если мне память не изменяет, их срезали сразу после какого-то несчастного случая 
Кто-то пострадал от упавшего балкона или его части

----------


## Antique

> Вместо него по Французскому пустят маршрутку стоимостью те же 1.50грн и периодичностью движения те же 15 мин


 Мне кажется, что текущее руководство вскорости освободит город от своего присутствия, и упомянутые планы с большой вероятностью не будут реализованы.

----------


## chereshny1958

Я боюсь, что Аркадию разорили,а в силу сегодняшних событий, инвестор куда-нибудь рванет и все бросит.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Вместо него по Французскому пустят маршрутку стоимостью те же 1.50грн и периодичностью движения те же 15 мин


 Видел я выступление этого умника. Причем здесь интервал?! Три маршрутки смогут заменить вместимость десятка вагонов, особенно в летний период?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Это же место:
> Вложение 7686447
> 
> Даже если присмотреться к трамвайному проводу, то можно увидеть на обоих снимках над недействующей левой колеёй одиночный провод, а над правой колеёй (где конка) -- двойной провод, даже в наше время. Явно видно, что сегодня, что сто лет назад, левая колея не действует.


 Сегодня сфотографировал это место уже чуть ближе к месту исторического фото:
Вложение 7731621

----------


## kravshik

> Работал когда-то на территории джутовой, слышал от охраны, что под территорией находится большой подземный водоем и вообще много интересного. Что касается открытого пруда - там жили утки и даже черепахи) Но запах там зачастую был убийственный.


 Сообщение от sashiki  Посмотреть сообщение
"Одесская мэрия распорядилась выяснить источники загрязнения пруда возле бывшей джутовой фабрики на улице Василия Стуса напротив парка Ленинского комсомола. Для этого городскому управлению экологии и развития рекреационных зон переведут 98 тыс. гривен." Эх, хорошо кто то денех на ровненьком подымет... 
Да уж ,прямо таки неизвестно кто же скидывает в эти пруды всякую гадость,можно подумать что там столько предприятий кот. могут это делать))))

а вообще "Одесская мэрия распорядилась" вроде как их вообще закрыть....

чуток повторюсь 
Как известно, во вторник, 20 сентября сессия Одесского горсовета приняла решение, согласно которому планируется реконструкция систем водоотведения (ливневой канализации) парка им.Ленинского комсомола и осушение находящихся в районе парка прудов, расположенных по обе стороны улицы Василия Стуса.

http://dumskaya.net/news/Prudy-v-par...-Dguto-014857/

Неужели ими займутся,коллектор скорее всего испоганят,да его там почти и нет,под фабрикой разве что останется..........

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Если мне память не изменяет, их срезали сразу после какого-то несчастного случая 
> Кто-то пострадал от упавшего балкона или его части


 Вложение 7731704

Это, конечно ужас, конкретное уродство. По такой, с позволения сказать, причине, можно ликвидировать абсолютно все балконы и не строить новых.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Видел я выступление этого умника. Причем здесь интервал?! Три маршрутки смогут заменить вместимость десятка вагонов, особенно в летний период?


 Дело не в интервале, конечно же, и даже не в трамвае, как таковом, а в необходимости для некоторых превратить бульвар в транспортную артерию, обеспечивающую потребности возрастающего трафика захапанного побережья





> Мне кажется, что текущее руководство вскорости освободит город от своего присутствия, и упомянутые планы с большой вероятностью не будут реализованы.


 Вы верите, что новое руководство будет больше заинтересовано в проблемах города?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Я совершенно не являюсь поклонником Э. Гурвица, но исходя из сегодняшних бурных событий в стране, всё идёт к тому, что он реально будет мэром. Тогда, исходя из его отношения к электротранспорту, когда он уничтожил такие трамвайные маршруты, как 4, 11, 30, то пятый трамвай рискует не вернуться в Аркадию... Очень желаю, чтоб мой пессимизм был опровергнут.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Мне кажется, что текущее руководство вскорости освободит город от своего присутствия, и упомянутые планы с большой вероятностью не будут реализованы.


 планы скорее всего будут реализованы,
[IMG]http://*************/uploads/2014/02/13928905557594.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*************/uploads/2014/02/13928905665406.jpg[/IMG]

 поскольку рельсы кольца уже демонтированы

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Планы-то на бумаге, а вот Гурвиц появится скоро вполне реально.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Планы-то на бумаге, а вот Гурвиц появится скоро вполне реально.


 работа в Аркадии кипит и проект это старого компаньона гурвица-Галатерника

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Дай бог.

----------


## Скрытик

НА ФБ я уже предлагал, хочу еще сказать. Лично я вижу одну кандидатуру на пост мэра Одессы - это Яков Гоп. Это человек, который по настоящему любит Одессу, абсолютно не запачкан политикой и на этом посту сможет остановить гибель Одессы, как памятника архитектуры. При этом его знают большинство одесситов, особенно тех, кто ходит на выборы.
Есть маленькое но - я с ним общался, он не хочет. Ну так нужно помочь ему передумать  :smileflag:

----------


## chereshny1958

Согласна, что Одессе нужен мэр - одессит, который любит ее, помнит о одесситах и не пытается сделать на Одессе деньги. Я смотрю на всю эту вакханалию и только замечу, что Собачье сердце Булгакова - вечная книга. "Они еще и поют! Пропал дом..." Так не дадим же пропасть нашему дому - нашей Одессе!

----------


## Natarulit

> НА ФБ я уже предлагал, хочу еще сказать. Лично я вижу одну кандидатуру на пост мэра Одессы - это Яков Гоп. Это человек, который по настоящему любит Одессу, абсолютно не запачкан политикой и на этом посту сможет остановить гибель Одессы, как памятника архитектуры. При этом его знают большинство одесситов, особенно тех, кто ходит на выборы.
> Есть маленькое но - я с ним общался, он не хочет. Ну так нужно помочь ему передумать


 Я не задумываясь отдам за Якова свой голос.

----------


## ex-tiger

> Есть маленькое но - я с ним общался, он не хочет.


 один из признаков приличного человека...

----------


## Брасс

Встретил сегодня знакомого. Он мне и говорит: Да ну тебя с твоим Майданом. Спрашиваю,что случилось. Рассказывает: Иду ночью домой. Подходят человек 10 молодых, спортивных: Мужик, мы с Майдана, гони бабки. Причём, что они с Майдана кричали все одновременно. Ну, Женя бывший гэбист, был участником боевых действий на Кавказе. Он просто вынул ствол и те дрыстанули в разные стороны. *Я ему отвечаю: когда это такое было, чтобы урки при грабеже рассказывали жертве кто они, что они и откуда. Он говорит : Пожалуй ты прав.*
Шёл с митинга мимо Соборки. С неё вывалила толпа человек в 150 с палками и битами. Прошли с воплями :Смерть Бандере! Тупорылые даже не в курсе , что Степан Андреевич давно почил в бозе. На них надеты спортивные костюмы эпохи братков 90х. Типичное николаевско-крымское быдло. Так что дорогие сограждане, не гуляйте по родному городу, как стемнеет. В темноте ж не разберёшь кто за Путина,а кто за Украину.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Встретил сегодня знакомого. Он мне и говорит: Да ну тебя с твоим Майданом. Спрашиваю,что случилось. Рассказывает: Иду ночью домой. Подходят человек 10 молодых, спортивных: Мужик, мы с Майдана, гони бабки. Причём, что они с Майдана кричали все одновременно. Ну, Женя бывший гэбист, был участником боевых действий на Кавказе. Он просто вынул ствол и те дрыстанули в разные стороны. *Я ему отвечаю: когда это такое было, чтобы урки при грабеже рассказывали жертве кто они, что они и откуда. Он говорит : Пожалуй ты прав.*
> Шёл с митинга мимо Соборки. С неё вывалила толпа человек в 150 с палками и битами. Прошли с воплями :Смерть Бандере! Тупорылые даже не в курсе , что Степан Андреевич давно почил в бозе. На них надеты спортивные костюмы эпохи братков 90х. Типичное николаевско-крымское быдло. Так что дорогие сограждане, не гуляйте по родному городу, как стемнеет. В темноте ж не разберёшь кто за Путина,а кто за Украину.


 сегодня на Соборке было сборище неполноценных, упырей. Видимо, Вы этих гоблинов и встретили


http://dumskaya.net/news/na-soborke-startovala-akciya-protiv-majdana-lyud-032898/



> ОБНОВЛЕНО В 14:36. Примерно тысяча человек с битами в руках направилась к областной администрации, куда, по данным организаторов акции, движется колонна «евромайданщиков».

----------


## Natarulit

> Встретил сегодня знакомого. Он мне и говорит: Да ну тебя с твоим Майданом. Спрашиваю,что случилось. Рассказывает: Иду ночью домой. Подходят человек 10 молодых, спортивных: Мужик, мы с Майдана, гони бабки. Причём, что они с Майдана кричали все одновременно. Ну, Женя бывший гэбист, был участником боевых действий на Кавказе. Он просто вынул ствол и те дрыстанули в разные стороны. *Я ему отвечаю: когда это такое было, чтобы урки при грабеже рассказывали жертве кто они, что они и откуда. Он говорит : Пожалуй ты прав.*
> Шёл с митинга мимо Соборки. С неё вывалила толпа человек в 150 с палками и битами. Прошли с воплями :Смерть Бандере! Тупорылые даже не в курсе , что Степан Андреевич давно почил в бозе. На них надеты спортивные костюмы эпохи братков 90х. Типичное николаевско-крымское быдло. Так что дорогие сограждане, не гуляйте по родному городу, как стемнеет. В темноте ж не разберёшь кто за Путина,а кто за Украину.


  Повылазило всякое быдло.Да простят меня наши модераторы но других слов нет.

----------


## Natarulit

а что творится возле дюка http://webcam.iac.odessa.ua/ особенно пацаны с палками.

----------


## mlch

> сегодня на Соборке было сборище неполноценных, упырей. Видимо, Вы этих гоблинов и встретили


 Не хочется в этом разделе вступать в политическую дискуссию, но промолчать сейчас не могу. Я был сегодня на Соборке. И потом прошел до Аллеи славы. Я бы не стал называть те примерно десять тысяч одесситов "сборищем неполноценных упырей" только потому, что они не согласны с тем, что и как просходит сейчас в стране, а Вам развитие ситуации нравится.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не хочется в этом разделе вступать в политическую дискуссию, но промолчать сейчас не могу. Я был сегодня на Соборке. И потом прошел до Аллеи славы. Я бы не стал называть те примерно десять тысяч одесситов "сборищем неполноценных упырей" только потому, что они не согласны с тем, что и как происходит сейчас в стране, а Вам развитие ситуации нравится.


 Я не был ни у Дюка, ни, тем более, на Соборке. Я просто хочу напомнить всем любителям категорической и грубой ругани, что и те и другие - это наши сограждане. Когда, в свое время, был шабаш возле памятника Екатерине с понаехавшими ряжеными - это было одно дело, а сейчас совсем другое. 
Нравится это кому-то или не нравится - Майдан победил. Я это отчетливо понимал и раньше и спорить с этим бессмысленно. Я так же отчетливо понимал и понимаю, что мне от этого будет хуже, и тем не менее желал ему победы. 
Теперь есть два пути - идти на выборы и голосовать или брать в руки оружие и устраивать гражданскую войну. А ходить, бить друг друга палками и ругаться - бессмысленно.

----------


## mlch

> Я не был ни у Дюка, ни, тем более, на Соборке. Я просто хочу напомнить всем любителям категорической и грубой ругани, что и те и другие - это наши сограждане. Когда, в свое время, *был шабаш возле памятника Екатерине с понаехавшими ряжеными - это было одно дело, а сейчас совсем другое.* 
> Нравится это кому-то или не нравится - *Майдан победил*. Я это отчетливо понимал и раньше и *спорить с этим бессмысленно*. Я так же отчетливо понимал и понимаю, что мне от этого будет хуже, и тем не менее желал ему победы. 
> Теперь есть два пути - идти на выборы и голосовать или брать в руки оружие и устраивать гражданскую войну. А ходить, бить друг друга палками и ругаться - бессмысленно.


 Правильно ли я Вас понял, что если в сегодняшней ситуации в городе появится "десант" для сноса памятника Екатерине, то Вы будете их поддерживать или, как минимум, призывать не препятствовать им?

----------


## Jorjic

> Правильно ли я Вас понял, что если в сегодняшней ситуации в городе появится "десант" для сноса памятника Екатерине, то Вы будете их поддерживать или, как минимум, призывать не препятствовать им?


 Нет, конечно. Как Вам это могло придти в голову? Я тот случай с памятником и определил, как "шабаш" - явно отрицательная коннотация.

----------


## Jorjic

Игорь, я верну Вам вопрос. Значит ли это, что Вы поддерживали жесткий силовой разгон сторонников майдана возле ОГА?

----------


## mlch

> *Нет, конечно*. Как Вам это могло придти в голову? Я тот случай с памятником и определил, как "шабаш" - явно отрицательная коннотация.


 Слава Богу. В таком случае буду считать, что это я, по тупости своей, Вас не понял.

----------


## mlch

> Игорь, я верну Вам вопрос. Значит ли это, что Вы поддерживали жесткий силовой разгон сторонников майдана возле ОГА?


 Где я это сказал, простите? 
Но, предвидя дальнейшие вопросы, отвечу. Кидающему в человека "коктейль Молотова" не стоит удивляться, если в ответ прилетит пуля.

----------


## Дан-ная

> НА ФБ я уже предлагал, хочу еще сказать. Лично я вижу одну кандидатуру на пост мэра Одессы - это Яков Гоп. Это человек, который по настоящему любит Одессу, абсолютно не запачкан политикой и на этом посту сможет остановить гибель Одессы, как памятника архитектуры. При этом его знают большинство одесситов, особенно тех, кто ходит на выборы.
> Есть маленькое но - я с ним общался, он не хочет. Ну так нужно помочь ему передумать


  Вы правы. Еще его большой плюс - он точно знает все базары и что почем продается, значит он знает чем живут одесситы..

----------


## Коннект 002

> НА ФБ я уже предлагал, хочу еще сказать. Лично я вижу одну кандидатуру на пост мэра Одессы - это Яков Гоп. Это человек, который по настоящему любит Одессу, абсолютно не запачкан политикой и на этом посту сможет остановить гибель Одессы, как памятника архитектуры. При этом его знают большинство одесситов, особенно тех, кто ходит на выборы.
> Есть маленькое но - я с ним общался, он не хочет. Ну так нужно помочь ему передумать


 у Якова нет никакого опыта работы в ЖКХ города. Я бы проголосовал за Янчука

----------


## Antique

> Я бы не стал называть те примерно десять тысяч одесситов "сборищем неполноценных упырей" только потому, что они не согласны с тем, что и как просходит сейчас в стране, а Вам развитие ситуации нравится.


 Они пытаются вернуть то, чего никогда не будет, а это характеризует их не с лучшей стороны. Более того, не обошлось и без душка сепаратизма, а это уже клоунада. Дон Кихот, который боролся с ветряными мельницами был хотя бы культурен и добр.

----------


## chereshny1958

> Они пытаются вернуть то, чего никогда не будет, а это характеризует их не с лучшей стороны. Более того, не обошлось и без душка сепаратизма, а это уже клоунада. Дон Кихот, который боролся с ветряными мельницами был хотя бы культурен и добр.


  А что же делать, дорогие мужчины? Я просто в ужасе от происходящего, даже не могу представить, что будет дальше...В ужасе от высказываний Тягнибока, от безумной вакханалии в Раде,  депутаты как крысы бегут с корабля, гарант Конституции, предавший свой народ...

----------


## Скрытик

> у Якова нет никакого опыта работы в ЖКХ города. Я бы проголосовал за Янчука


 Уважаемые! Мэр не должен знать нюансы ЖКХ! Что их знал кактус или гурвиц? Чушь! Он должен подобрать грамотных замов!
Мэр должен решать судьбу города!

----------


## Скрытик

> А что же делать, дорогие мужчины? Я просто в ужасе от происходящего, даже не могу представить, что будет дальше...В ужасе от высказываний Тягнибока, от безумной вакханалии в Раде,  депутаты как крысы бегут с корабля, гарант Конституции, предавший свой народ...


 Готовиться к выборам и не поддаваться панике. В Одессе проблемы с пониманием появились после завоза Скориком титушек для дестабилизации обстановки. Судя по всему не все уехали домой

----------


## Jorjic

> Готовиться к выборам и не поддаваться панике. В Одессе проблемы с пониманием появились после завоза Скориком титушек для дестабилизации обстановки. Судя по всему не все уехали домой


 Ой! Скрытик ударился в политику! Тогда и я помитингую без риска быть забаненным.
А Скорик говорил, что ручки вот они, не его это работа.
И про Якова. Я очень его уважаю. У меня есть в загашнике еще много уважаемых людей, даже известных в городе. Но... (дальше вы сами понимаете).

----------


## Коннект 002

> Уважаемые! Мэр не должен знать нюансы ЖКХ! Что их знал кактус или гурвиц? Чушь! Он должен подобрать грамотных замов!
> Мэр должен решать судьбу города!


 Гурвиц знал, он инженер -строитель. Дилетант на посту мэра, это обезьяна с гранатой, Петрушка это показал.
Если Мэр не разбирается в ЖКХ, в своей основной сфере деятельности,то нафиг такой недоучка нужен? Ну , или хотя бы нужно показать свою работу в каком нибудь крупном производстве или компании. Тут что, курсы повышения квалификации для актёров разговорного жанра , а мы подопытные?
Судьба города решается в дизайне и габаритах возводимых зданий, качестве асфальта и ширине дорог и тротуаров,  в вывозе мусора и стр-ве новых районов, прокладке инж. коммуникаций. Актёрские способности для решения этих вопросов не нужны

----------


## Скрытик

Уважаемые. Сегодня сложилась ситуация, что если не будет выдвинута хорошая кандидатура, то с вероятностью 99,9 процентов Гурвиц вступит в свою 3ю или какую там каденцию. Вы что, действительно не понимаете, что Одесса этого не переживет?
Инженер-строитель не знает как правильно организовать транспорт, как распоряжаться финансами города и многое другое. 
Судьба города решается гнидой штербуль, которая не разбираясь ни в чем подписывает разрешения на строительство 16 этажного дома на Старопортофранковской и Белинского, ну это совсем свежие ее деяния. Думаете гурвиц ее остановит? Я с Яковом есть шанс, при чем немалый.

----------


## Jorjic

> Уважаемые. Сегодня сложилась ситуация, что если не будет выдвинута хорошая кандидатура, то с вероятностью 99,9 процентов Гурвиц вступит в свою 3ю или какую там каденцию. Вы что, действительно не понимаете, что Одесса этого не переживет?
> Инженер-строитель не знает как правильно организовать транспорт, как распоряжаться финансами города и многое другое. 
> Судьба города решается гнидой штербуль, которая не разбираясь ни в чем подписывает разрешения на строительство 16 этажного дома на Старопортофранковской и Белинского, ну это совсем свежие ее деяния. Думаете гурвиц ее остановит? *Я с Яковом* есть шанс, при чем немалый.


 Сменим одну гниду на другую! Даешь!
Извините, но Вы мне казались реалистом. При чем тут Яша Гопп, при всем моем к нему уважении? Даже если *Вы с ним* (извините, не удержался, понимаю, что опечатка).
И еще раз извините, куда девалась Ваша принципиальная аполитичность?

----------


## rspc

> Типичное николаевско-крымское быдло. [/U]


 


> Повылазило всякое быдло.Да простят меня наши модераторы но других слов нет.


 


> сегодня на Соборке было сборище неполноценных, упырей. 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/na-soborke-startovala-akciya-protiv-majdana-lyud-032898/


 Сегодня посмотрел это шествие.
Один из основных лозунгов  -   Одесса - город герой
Т.е. я так понимаю вы против этого?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Сегодня посмотрел это шествие.
> Один из основных лозунгов  -   Одесса - город герой
> Т.е. я так понимаю вы против этого?


 героями были те люди,  которые  защищали город в своё время. 
Те кто на этом шествии были с битами, больше похожи на неофашистов.
Остальные просто балласт,совок, который тянет нас вниз

----------


## Antique

> Сегодня посмотрел это шествие.
> Один из основных лозунгов  -   Одесса - город герой
> Т.е. я так понимаю вы против этого?


 Это фетишизм Великой Отечественной Войны. Сейчас не 9 мая, память ветеранов не след порочить.

----------


## Семирек

> героями были те люди,  которые  защищали город в своё время. 
> Те кто на этом шествии были с битами, больше похожи на неофашистов.
> Остальные просто балласт,совок, который тянет нас вниз


 Ну да, конечно, неофашисты и совки. Зато своих фашистов-майдаунов с битами и с оружием в руках в упор замечать не хотим!

----------


## Собрина

> Уважаемые. Сегодня сложилась ситуация, что если не будет выдвинута хорошая кандидатура, то с вероятностью 99,9 процентов Гурвиц вступит в свою 3ю или какую там каденцию. Вы что, действительно не понимаете, что Одесса этого не переживет?
> Инженер-строитель не знает как правильно организовать транспорт, как распоряжаться финансами города и многое другое. 
> Судьба города решается гнидой штербуль, которая не разбираясь ни в чем подписывает разрешения на строительство 16 этажного дома на Старопортофранковской и Белинского, ну это совсем свежие ее деяния. Думаете гурвиц ее остановит? Я с Яковом есть шанс, при чем немалый.


 *1*. А, он сам хочет быть мером?
*2*. Он готов бороться со всеми наездами от всех структур и главное, от структур из Киева?

Тогда давайте предложим его городу.

Я, например, полностью с вами согласна:



> Мэр не должен знать нюансы ЖКХ! Он должен подобрать грамотных замов! Мэр должен решать судьбу города!


 Но, Скрытик. 
Рекламная компания в меры, это не цацки-пецки романтиков.

У Киева, депутатов, меров и гурвица с остальными, огромный опыт, МЕДИЙНЫЕ и финансовые ресурсы, чтобы заставить народ голосовать за себя.
У нас такого опыта и в помине нет.

*3*. Вы уверены, что не получится так, как с вашим продвижении в депутаты?

Когда за Вас, известного и уважаемого человека в городе,  было всего лишь 7 голосов, а за менее известных кандидатов, намного больше.

*4*. Да, можно обвинить в этом кого угодно, но может быть лучше учесть ошибки, использовать опыт других кандидатов в меры, пусть даже такие как гречка, и все таки победить?

*5*. Или вы хотите снова использовать в борьбе с акулами, чистые методы и проиграть?

Ответьте, пожалуйста, на мои несколько вопросов.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Правильно ли я Вас понял, что если в сегодняшней ситуации в городе появится "десант" для сноса памятника Екатерине, то Вы будете их поддерживать или, как минимум, призывать не препятствовать им?


  Хоть я и не был в восторге, когда Гурвиц восстанавливал памятник Екатерине, тем самым он нарушал уже сложившийся на тот момент статус-кво, но сегодня памятник стоит и уже никуда не денется -- ничего с ним уже не случится.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Ну да, конечно, неофашисты и совки. Зато своих фашистов-майдаунов с битами и с оружием в руках в упор замечать не хотим!


 У меня тоже есть определённые симпатии и антипатии и тоже есть что сказать, и даже очень. Но есть предложение вернуться от политики к городу. Это как бы не та площадка. Хотя граница темы обсуждения здесь, признаю, размыта.

----------


## Antique

Малому Ленину конечно зря голову отбили и большого подпортили, ведь памятники уже перенесены. Это конечно ради показухи сделано.

----------


## chereshny1958

Кто о чем, а я о наболевшем - об Аркадии, коотрую, по моему мнению, просто уничтожили. Я понимаю, что исторический облик, сложивший к началу 20 века, тоже меняли в 60 годы, построив и набережную, и ротонду,проведя берегоукрепительные работы с расширением пляжа, облагородили Аркадийскую балку, построили ресторан Белая акация и фонтан, но ведь не изуродовали, а благоустроили, не меняя радикально ее облика и задумок первостроителей, а сейчас Аркадия просто уничтожена безобразными строениями на песке.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Кто о чем, а я о наболевшем - об Аркадии, коотрую, по моему мнению, просто уничтожили. Я понимаю, что исторический облик, сложивший к началу 20 века, тоже меняли в 60 годы, построив и набережную, и ротонду,проведя берегоукрепительные работы с расширением пляжа, облагородили Аркадийскую балку, построили ресторан Белая акация и фонтан, но ведь не изуродовали, а благоустроили, не меняя радикально ее облика и задумок первостроителей, а сейчас Аркадия просто уничтожена безобразными строениями на песке.


 те постройки на морской стороне трассы здоровья все поголовно нужно снести. важно чтобы в городе появился настоящий хозяин способный построить местных барыг -депутатиков и прокурорчиков которые эти сараи и наваяли

----------


## chereshny1958

И заметьте, что сейчас в период безвластия, они совсем распоясались. Спешат, захватить, построить, чтобы потом, когда у них спросят документы на строительство, попытаться узаконить строение. Вот Кактус "боролся,боролся", а стало еще хуже в городе. О том,что в центре уничтожается архитектурный облик Одессы всеми переделками под магазины первых этажей с безобразными вывесками, безграмотными перестройками внутри зданий, приводящими к разрушению и т.д., не писал только ленивый, и каждый мэр, выдвигая свою кандидатуру на должность, обещает сделать Одессу для одесситов, красивой и удобной, а воз и ныне там.

----------


## Jorjic

> И заметьте, что сейчас в период безвластия, они совсем распоясались. Спешат, захватить, построить, чтобы потом, когда у них спросят документы на строительство, попытаться узаконить строение. Вот Кактус "боролся,боролся", а стало еще хуже в городе. О том,что в центре уничтожается архитектурный облик Одессы всеми переделками под магазины первых этажей с безобразными вывесками, безграмотными перестройками внутри зданий, приводящими к разрушению и т.д., не писал только ленивый, и каждый мэр, выдвигая свою кандидатуру на должность, обещает сделать Одессу для одесситов, красивой и удобной, а воз и ныне там.


 Кому война, а кому мать родна.

----------


## Antique

Мансарды им. Шмуклера множатся на глазах. Ещё очень глупо выглядит башенка в виде с медного таза на стакане на Жуковского / Екатерининской. И где же СМИ? Они как всегда слепы и глухи.

----------


## chereshny1958

Самое интересное: это куда смотрит управление по охране памятников или архитектурный надзор! Ведь все время идет разговор об евроинтеграции, но это прямое нарушение и закона, и архитектурной красоты здания. Какая то нахлобучка! А как используют это сооружение? Ведь это так же "красиво", как железные зубы во рту, но зубы - это жизненная необходимость, за неимением своих, а это блажь богатенького хозяина!

----------


## Коннект 002

> Самое интересное: это куда смотрит управление по охране памятников или архитектурный надзор! Ведь все время идет разговор об евроинтеграции, но это прямое нарушение и закона, и архитектурной красоты здания. Какая то нахлобучка! А как используют это сооружение? Ведь это так же "красиво", как железные зубы во рту, но зубы - это жизненная необходимость, за неимением своих, а это блажь богатенького хозяина!


 требуется тотальная чистка, оно не выполняет свои обязанности, а только тем и занимается, что нарушает закон.
Как по мне, нужна структура по демонтажу незаконных строений и борьбе с самостроями.
Только начинают строить сарай на берегу, приходит пару десятков мужиков и кувалдами разбивают строение. Узаканивать нечего

----------


## Коннект 002

новость, предварительная информация



> Министерство регионального развития, строительства и ЖКХ – Эдуард Гурвиц («УДАР»)


 Неужели не в мэры?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> новость, предварительная информация
> 
> Неужели не в мэры?


 Это он пока предварительно, до выборов-то то, як кажуть, трохі є час  :smileflag: ))))))))).

----------


## chereshny1958

> Это он пока предварительно, до выборов-то то, як кажуть, трохі є час ))))))))).


 А я думаю, что после Киева - Одесса мелковата будет, а вот еще и в Украине угробить ЖКХ,будет в самый раз!

----------


## chereshny1958

А где эти выходы? По трассе Здоровья к санаторию Россия было много выходов, но там стояли железные двери, а при СССР еще и сверху погранвышка стояла с прожектором. А там где пытались строить гостиницу, был видимо домик, устроенный в катакомбах: с дверью, окошками и скамейками пол окнами, вырубленными в скале. Перед домиком была полянка с деревьями вокруг. Видно было, что пытались как то благоустроить быт, а вот, что там было потом? На улице Педагогической был домик с мемориальной доской о том, что там была явочная квартира партизан. Жила там бабушка моей сослуживицы, так у нее в погребе был выход в катакомбы, но это было 20 лет назад, домики эти расселили. А известный мне выход из катакомб, закрытый плитой, во дворе 56 школы на Черняховского рядом со спортплощадкой за Хуманой.

----------


## Jorjic

> Эти входы уходят под Аркадийский дворец. Куда ведут и как глубоко, неизвестно. Сейчас на стройке в Аркадии все встало. Есть только два охранника (и пара собак). Думаю, за бутылку водки они пустят сделать фотографии в этих катакомбах.


 Если это входы у ТЗ, то ведут они очень далеко. Мы на них выходили когда-то очень давно из больших катакомб. Там были устроены склады гастронома.

----------


## Natarulit

Недавно был в аркадии вот фото:

----------


## Коннект 002

фото *Natarulit*-то фото нор вдоль трассы здоровья. А фото *malyutka_e*-вдоль центральной аллее, за бывшим ресторан Гурман

----------


## Natarulit

Так точно.Правда сорри недоустанавил все проги чтоб развернуть фото.

----------


## Milkaway

Друзья, не могу об этом не написать ...сегодня в маршрутке №242 средней набитости ... подхожу к водителю с просьбой сделать остановку на улице Еврейской, даю деньги его напарнице, жду здачу и вдруг слышу вопрос водилы к своей помощнице - "А колы  буде ця жидивська? ..." ... сказано это было не то чтобы как-то с вызовом, а так проскочило как бы про между прочим, просто и буднично ... я заметила в ответ, что улица по-украински тоже называется Еврейська, на что он даже ухом не повел ... ближайшие пассажиры, кто это услышал были буквально шокированы, но все промолчали ... я спокойно вышла, но в душе остался очень неприятный осадок ....

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Друзья, не могу об этом не написать ...сегодня в маршрутке №242 средней набитости ... подхожу к водителю с просьбой сделать остановку на улице Еврейской, даю деньги его напарнице, жду здачу и вдруг слышу вопрос водилы к своей помощнице - "А колы  буде ця жидивська? ..." ... сказано это было не то чтобы как-то с вызовом, а так проскочило как бы про между прочим, просто и буднично ... я заметила в ответ, что улица по-украински тоже называется Еврейська, на что он даже ухом не повел ... ближайшие пассажиры, кто это услышал были буквально шокированы, но все промолчали ... я спокойно вышла, но в душе остался очень неприятный осадок ....


 Вот это совершенно излишне на сегодня. Ну вы прекрасно понимаете, что всегда есть какой-то определённый процент недоумков не зависимо от цвета. Вот сейчас повылазит всякая шушера и только будет только провоцировать неспокойство, никак невыгодное в такой тревожной обстановке. Вот таких сразу нужно ставить на место. Не требуются такие "помощнички". Может водитель просто неловко пошутил?

----------


## Trs

Сам того не зная, сельский выходец реанимировал одно из ранних обиходных названий улицы, приводимое Мастеровым.

----------


## Antique

> Друзья, не могу об этом не написать ...сегодня в маршрутке №242 средней набитости ... подхожу к водителю с просьбой сделать остановку на улице Еврейской, даю деньги его напарнице, жду здачу и вдруг слышу вопрос водилы к своей помощнице - "А колы  буде ця жидивська? ..." ... сказано это было не то чтобы как-то с вызовом, а так проскочило как бы про между прочим, просто и буднично ... я заметила в ответ, что улица по-украински тоже называется Еврейська, на что он даже ухом не повел ... ближайшие пассажиры, кто это услышал были буквально шокированы, но все промолчали ... я спокойно вышла, но в душе остался очень неприятный осадок ....


 На Западной Украине люди спокон веков называли иудеев Жидами, это слово до сих пор в ходу. Из-за шовинистов, в Советском союзе слово Жид запретили для русского языка, к тому же это распространялось только на тогдашнюю территорию СССР, куда Западная Украина не входила, а, насколько мне известно, евреев проживающих на её территории (территории Польши) данное слово совершенно не смущало. Правда в Википедии указывается, что Центральная Рада также запретила это слово, но Рада продержалась недолго и эффекта указ похоже не имел.

После присоединения (или захвата) данная языковая норма на территории ЗУ не прижилась и ходят споры относительно легитимности запрета слова Жид на украинском языке. В некоторых славянских странах слово в ходу, например в Чехии и Польше, и похоже если евреев этих стран слово устраивает, то это свидетельствует о том, что слово Жид нельзя считать оскорбительным, если его используют не с целью оскорбить человека.

Ниже по ссылкам упоминаются те самые три звука и никакой негативной окраски они не несут:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewish_humour (Выбрать польский или чешский)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Jews_in_Poland (необходимо переключиться на польскую версию, так как в ссылке есть нестандартные символы, которые форум не понимает)

По-этому очень мала вероятность, что водитель хотел кого-то оскорбить.

----------


## mlch

> Вот это *совершенно излишне на сегодня*. Ну вы прекрасно понимаете, что всегда есть какой-то определённый процент недоумков не зависимо от цвета. Вот сейчас повылазит всякая шушера и только будет только провоцировать неспокойство, никак невыгодное в такой тревожной обстановке. Вот таких сразу нужно ставить на место. Не требуются такие "помощнички". Может водитель просто неловко пошутил?


 Что значит "излишне на сегодня"? А на завтра, по Вашему это будет нормально? 
Или излишним был пост Milkaway с Вашей точки зрения? В чем же его излишество? Национализм и ксенофобия должны давится на всех уровнях. А в сегодняшней обстановке - особенно. ИМХО
Я прекрасно знаю, что слово жид не считается оскорбительным во многих западно-славянских языках. В том числе и в галицком диалекте украинского. Но так сложилось, что на восточной Украине и в русском языке это стало оскорбительно-унижительным термином в последние, наверное сто - сто пятьдесят лет. И "гостям" из западных областей нужно объяснять, что в чужой монастырь не принято вваливаться со своим уставом.
Так что Milkaway поступила абсолютно правильно, даже если водитель и не хотел никого оскорбить.

----------


## vieanna

*Antique*  не ожидала... 
Согласна с Вами, *mlch*. Такие "неловкие шутки" нужно давить. И уж точно не пропускать, *Milkaway*, Вы молодец. Я тоже никогда не молчу..

----------


## Коннект 002

тут  что тема, кому и как нахамили -нагрубили в общественном транспорте? 
Вчера ехал в 127 маршрутке, там сидело 4 учениц колледжа, фармацевты , типа настоящие одесситки. Утверждали мимолётом с пеной у рта, что у Дюка были исключительно западенцы,но эта тема их не особо интересовала, они больше по мальчикам. Поэтому  в остальное время матерились как сапожники, обсуждая драмы и трагедии личной жизни






> Друзья, не могу об этом не написать ...сегодня в маршрутке №242 средней набитости ... подхожу к водителю с просьбой сделать остановку на улице Еврейской, даю деньги его напарнице, жду здачу и вдруг слышу вопрос водилы к своей помощнице - *"А колы  буде ця жидивська? ..."* ... сказано это было не то чтобы как-то с вызовом, а так проскочило как бы про между прочим, просто и буднично ... я заметила в ответ, что улица по-украински тоже называется Еврейська, на что он даже ухом не повел ... ближайшие пассажиры, кто это услышал были буквально шокированы, но все промолчали ... я спокойно вышла, но в душе остался очень неприятный осадок ....


 водила-мужик неотесанный, это понятно. А вот воспитанной и образованной женщине можно было фразу написать  украинскими буквами, а не транслитерацией. Неужели украинского алфавита до сих пор на ПК нет?

----------


## Antique

> *Antique*  не ожидала...


 Население у нас слабо информировано.




> Такие "неловкие шутки" нужно давить. И уж точно не пропускать.


 Мне кажется вы всё же невнимательно читали то, что я пишу, и вообще предлагаете установить языковую диктатуру.




> И "гостям" из западных областей нужно объяснять, что в чужой монастырь не принято вваливаться со своим уставом.


 А он в чужой монастырь и не являлся. На украинском же было сказано, а данном языке нет определённой нормы по поводу названия евреев. Если бы водитель говорил по русски, то смысл был бы другой.

С таким же успехом можно было бы обсуждать беседу двух чехов. Ксенофобия заключается в страхе к непривычному, и в данном обсуждении такой страх явно просматривается.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Что значит "излишне на сегодня"? А на завтра, по Вашему это будет нормально?


 если смысловая нагрузка слова завтра перестанет восприниматься как оскорбительная, то вполне нормально. Было же оно нормальным раньше

----------


## mlch

> А он в чужой монастырь и не являлся. На украинском же было сказано, а *данном языке нет определённой нормы по поводу названия евреев*. Если бы водитель говорил по русски, то смысл был бы другой.


 Норма есть. Зависит, как я уже писал, от географического расположения. Что делать - так сложилось, что в Одессе и ряде других регионов слово жид является оскорбительным. И приезжим из Галиции *надо* это объяснять, если им мама с папой и учителя в школе этого в детстве не объяснили.
***
Предлагаю на этом закончить обсуждение этого вопроса в этом топике. По крайней мере, сам я тут на эту тему больше дискутировать не намерен. Если, конечно не вынудят.

----------


## sashiki

> если смысловая нагрузка слова завтра перестанет восприниматься как оскорбительная, то вполне нормально. Было же оно нормальным раньше


 Можно сказать словами Одессы, которую не хочется терять: "Имей совесть и делай, что хочешь..." (Жван.)  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Норма есть. Зависит, как я уже писал, от географического расположения. Что делать - так сложилось, что в Одессе и ряде других регионов слово жид является оскорбительным. И приезжим из Галиции *надо* это объяснять, если им мама с папой и учителя в школе этого в детстве не объяснили.
> ***
> Предлагаю на этом закончить обсуждение этого вопроса в этом топике. По крайней мере, сам я тут на эту тему больше дискутировать не намерен. Если, конечно не вынудят.


  Абсолютно с вами согласен,  к сожалению, это надо объяснять не только приезжим, но и некоторым местным... 

Вспомнил один рассказ одесского автора (фамилии к сожалению не помню), прототипом главного героя, скорее всего был доктор Лев Пинскер. Там речь шла о времени одного из погромов, по городу громили всё и лозунги были подобающие, доктор возвращаясь домой, увидел  множество людей во дворе, а  по открытой веранде второго этажа, по направлению к  двери его квартиры бежит человек и при этом замахиваясь топором. В квартире находились престарелая мать доктора и сестра. Человек не добегая пару метров до двери, спотыкается, ломает перила ограждения веранды и падает вниз со второго этажа, при этом ломая обе ноги. Доктор, не долго думая, подбегает к горемыке, хватает деревянные остатки перил и тут же начинает накладывать шины. В какой то момент он замечает, что над ним и вокруг собрались все погромщики. Они начали его обнимать, жать руки и благодарить за то что он оказал помощь ихнему товарищу.
   "-Спасибо доктор, вы золотой души человек." Произнесла женщина руководившая налётом. 
" - Я для вас не доктор... Я для вас ЖИД..." ответил он.(((

----------


## vieanna

Может, я и недостаточно информирована, Antique.
В смысле, с кем мы здесь переписываемся об истории Одессы.
В Одессе это слово - оскорбление. Вы тут ссылаетесь на Вики, не буду переписывать, сколько евреев было уничтожено за всю историю нашего города.
Я родилась и выросла в том городе, где за слово "жид" дают в морду. Так было в моем дворе, в моей школе, я и сама такая. И у 
Milkaway единственно возможная реакция, реакция одесситки. 
А ваша реакция - ну что же, и антисемитов в городе хватало...
Без уважения.

----------


## Antique

> [IMG]
> Может, я и недостаточно информирована, Antique.
> В смысле, с кем мы здесь переписываемся об истории Одессы.
> В Одессе это слово - оскорбление. Вы тут ссылаетесь на Вики, не буду переписывать, сколько евреев было уничтожено за всю историю нашего города.
> Я родилась и выросла в том городе, где за слово "жид" дают в морду. Так было в моем дворе, в моей школе, я и сама такая. И у 
> Milkaway единственно возможная реакция, реакция одесситки. 
> А ваша реакция - ну что же, и антисемитов в городе хватало...
> Без уважения.


 Я против однобоких суждений, которые, увы, имеют место быть в нашем городе. И очень нечестно с вашей стороны было привести немецкую нашивку, которая не имеет никакого отношения к использованию слова жид в украинском языке, безосновательно обвинить меня в антисемитизме, когда речь о личных качествах совершенно не шла. Это ксенофобия.




> Я родилась и выросла в том городе, где за слово "жид" дают в морду. Так было в моем дворе, в моей школе, я и сама такая.


 То есть вы поддерживаете террор, понятно. Хотя в отношении русского языка я соглашусь,что слово является оскорбительным. Но нельзя же использовать это, как шаблон для других языков.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я против однобоких суждений суждения, которые увы, имеют место быть в нашем городе. И очень нечестно с вашей стороны было привести немецкую нашивку, которая не имеет никакого отношения к использованию слова жид в украинском языке, и безосновательно обвинить обвинить меня в антисемитизме за отличную точку зрения. Это ксенофобия.


  Да, с вашей стороны это не только ксенофобия, но и юдофобия... Был о вас лучшего мнения и для меня было просто шоком прочесть, вашу, отличную "точку зрения"... Антисемитизм, он или есть или нет. Болезнь же либо есть, либо нет. Пока болезнь налицо, если я ошибаюсь, то через покаяние докажите обратное, хотя меня это уже не интересует...

----------


## vieanna

Вы еще двадцать раз перепишите ваш ответ. Может, задумаетесь, вижу - с -надцатого раза начинаете соглашаться.
Я точно так же бы возмутилась, услышав - москаль, хач, хохол, пиндос. Не страдаю ксенофобией.
А писать, что я поддерживаю террор - это провокация.. может, переслать паспортные данные, накатайте в прокуратуру.

----------


## феерический

Ребята, остановитесь, пожалуйста, пока не наговорили необратимо много. Слово жид у нас обидное, у них - общеупотребительное. Я бы тоже сделал замечание, из серии: У нас так не принято говорить. 
У разных людей разные представления, но можно быть на 100500% уверенным в том, что все люди из этой темы понимают как надо, и как не надо, как правильно, а как обидно. Еще раз прошу вас не делать поспешных выводов в отношении друг друга. Именно то, что мы все начинаем день с просмотра этой темы - доказывает нашу причастность к счастью под названием Одесса. Давайте таки уважительно относиться друг к другу и не акцентироваться на деталях, вырванных из контекста.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ребята, остановитесь, пожалуйста, пока не наговорили необратимо много. Слово жид у нас обидное, у них - общеупотребительное.


  так мы вроде не о них, в смысле земель бывших польских, мы о нас об Одессе...  

А на злобу дня,  в Раде большинство-меньшинство, вспомнил старый советский  анекдот:
Маленький еврейский мальчик спрашивает у папы:
-Папа, а папа, почему нас Маланцами называют?
-Потому что нас мало...
 -А как нас называли кода нас было много?
-Большевиками...

----------


## ASnake

на Пантелеймоновской (напротив музкомедии), где должно быть строительство высотки, выше упоминалось, начали сносить здание бывшего военкомата, хотя как признались рабочие, документов разрешающих снос пока нет. Наверное спешат пока бардак в стране.

----------


## grinders08

Уважаемые форумчане, вообще-то договор был политику, равно как и нацвопросы, не обсуждать, если надо идите к на пл. Потёмкинцев, Коммуны, 60-летия СССР или на другие форумы. Здесь мы историю города обсуждаем, а не современную политику. Здесь, к примеру, надо определить маршрут следования кольцевых автобусов №2 и 7 (с 1963 г. 102 и 107), трамвая № 29 до 1934 г. и т.п., а также другие вопросы истории и устройства города.

----------


## grinders08

и агитацией за мэров, против прокуроров, властей и т.п., за всякие ЕСы, шмэсы на этом форуме мы тоже не занимаемся, ещё раз повторяю, это форум истории нашего города-героя

----------


## vieanna

> и агитацией за мэров, против прокуроров, властей и т.п., за всякие ЕСы, шмэсы на этом форуме мы тоже не занимаемся, ещё раз повторяю, это форум истории нашего города-героя


 мы-то закончили еще утром, но не новичку с 13-ю сообщениями рассказывать, кому здесь о чем писать.

----------


## Antique

> на Пантелеймоновской (напротив музкомедии), где должно быть строительство высотки, выше упоминалось, начали сносить здание бывшего военкомата, хотя как признались рабочие, документов разрешающих снос пока нет. Наверное спешат пока бардак в стране.


 И ведь снесут же. Интересно, что судя по отступу это здания І-й половины ХІХ, и на мой взгляд это были склады. Так что комплекс зданий может иметь весьма интересную историю.

----------


## Коннект 002

> В Аркадии уже есть почти готовые элементы благоустройства. Это что-то типа фонтана, как на проекте. Плитка, которой замостят дорожки. Все какого-то серого цвета...


 плитка таки гранитная, а не хлипкая бетонная, не обманули инвесторы. Если ещё сделать  тротуар разных оттенков или цветов гранита или же  чередование полированной и неполированной плитки, было бы интересней

----------


## kravshik

> Недавно был в аркадии вот фото:


 может помочь ,подсказать как их загружать,интересно посмотреть
попробуй сервис   FastPic

----------


## chereshny1958

> И ведь снесут же. Интересно, что судя по отступу это здания І-й половины ХІХ, и на мой взгляд это были склады. Так что комплекс зданий может иметь весьма интересную историю.


 Я только, что услышала, что это дом Тарнавского, до 2006 года был включен в список Культурного наследия, там была охранная табличка. Потом выселили Приморский военкомат, а потом Костусев разрешил строительство 17-ти этажного здания ( по крайней мере, на сессии горсовета этот вопрос ставился). А особняк был в очень хорошем состоянии.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Что значит "излишне на сегодня"? А на завтра, по Вашему это будет нормально? 
> Или излишним был пост Milkaway с Вашей точки зрения? В чем же его излишество? Национализм и ксенофобия должны давится на всех уровнях. А в сегодняшней обстановке - особенно...


  На счёт "излишеств" (мягко выражаясь), конечно же я имел в виду неуместное высказывание водителя, однозначно. Совершенно неуместное в такой напряжённой обстановке. Кстати, сегодня интеллигенция Львова провела акцию солидарности с ЮгоВостоком за единство Украины и призвали сегодня во Львове говорить на русском языке. Как у них это получилось, не могу сказать, но сегодня на Радио Эра многие звонившие со Львова в знак такой солидарности переходили на Великий и Могучий. (что-то мы отклонились от темы)...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> на Пантелеймоновской (напротив музкомедии), где должно быть строительство высотки, выше упоминалось, начали сносить здание бывшего военкомата, хотя как признались рабочие, документов разрешающих снос пока нет. Наверное спешат пока бардак в стране.


 


> И ведь снесут же. Интересно, что судя по отступу это здания І-й половины ХІХ, и на мой взгляд это были склады. Так что комплекс зданий может иметь весьма интересную историю.


  А ведь и в правду, здание (разве уже бывшего? Вот не знал...) военкомата довольно ветхое, и если на этом месте что-то построят, то не вижу особого криминала.

----------


## grinders08

утром может, вы и закончили, но такое уже было, одним утром заканчивали, а следующим начинали, и кроме того, ещё посмотрим кто новичок здесь (у меня весь архив форума есть в офлайн), и не надо так грубо отвечать, а надо принять критику к сведению, чтобы не "пришлось пешком идти"

----------


## Коннект 002

> А ведь и в правду, здание (разве уже бывшего? Вот не знал...) военкомата довольно ветхое, и если на этом месте что-то построят, то не вижу особого криминала.


 ну не что то, а махину, которая своими размерами превышает все разумные пределы

----------


## laskava_

как вам застройка между 11 и 12 станциями Фонтана вдоль дороги? это наверняка "аппартаменты", подвели даже газовую трубу, как мне помнится все объекты связаные с гостиничным и ресторанным бизнесом должны быть электрофицированы, даже отопление, а не газифицированы.

----------


## Коннект 002

> как вам застройка между 11 и 12 станциями Фонтана вдоль дороги? это наверняка "аппартаменты", подвели даже газовую трубу, как мне помнится все объекты связаные с гостиничным и ресторанным бизнесом *должны быть электрофицированы, даже отопление, а не газифицированы.*


 с чего это вдруг?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Действительно, в чём бытовой газ себя плохо зарекомендовал?

----------


## Antique

> Я только, что услышала, что это дом Тарнавского, до 2006 года был включен в список Культурного наследия, там была охранная табличка. Потом выселили Приморский военкомат, а потом Костусев разрешил строительство 17-ти этажного здания ( по крайней мере, на сессии горсовета этот вопрос ставился). А особняк был в очень хорошем состоянии.


 На участке целых три дома. В конце ХІХ века они принадлежали Тарнопольскому (а не Тарнавскому), но более ранняя история домовладения покрыта тьмой.




> А ведь и в правду, здание (разве уже бывшего? Вот не знал...) военкомата довольно ветхое, и если на этом месте что-то построят, то не вижу особого криминала.


 Угловое здание формирует облик улицы, соответствует по стилю соседним зданиям, и самое главное, по высоте. Современная одесская архитектура по сравнению со столетними работами это дилетантство и убожество.

На счёт ветхости ,то ремонт вполне способен решить проблему. Здания не высокие, а если они были складами ,то запас прочности должен быть хорошим. Эти дома рушат только потому что они имеют маленькую вместимость, и городские власти зарабатывают на продажах участков.

Рядом стоит неказистая хрущёвка, которую можно было и продать под разборку, вместо углового здания.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Рядом стоит неказистая хрущёвка, которую можно было и продать под разборку, вместо углового здания.


 если б они взялись за хрущёвку, то взамен построили б 30-этажку

----------


## laskava_

[QUOTE=Коннект 002;46165963]ну не что то, а махину, которая своими размерами превышает все разумные пределы

[/QUOTE
о боже, наш город вобрал в себя архитектуру Питера, в Питере такого убожества нет!!! где мы живем? в каменных и безвкусных джунглях!!!

----------


## AndreyKOU

всё это ужасно... теряем город.

----------


## chereshny1958

У нас был красивый, уютный немного итальянско-французский город, полный воздуха и солнца, а теперь это каменные джунгли, плохо влияющий на психику человека. Не совсем согласна, что Питер, который хорош летом, а в остальное время - мало солнца, дожди, низкое небо, в общем, Питер Достоевского.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Предлагаю выбрать *Antique* вместо Штербуль. Он защитит город от беспредела денежных мешков и сохранит его для наших потомков.


 хорошая мысль!

----------


## chereshny1958

> Предлагаю выбрать *Antique* вместо Штербуль. Он защитит город от беспредела денежных мешков и сохранит его для наших потомков.


 Мудрая идея! 
Если разбирать хрущевку, то надо расселять жителей, а это деньги и немалые, а тут военкомат выгнали и вперед. Не смотрят даже на то, что испортят внешний вид улицы, что эта громадина задавит театр.

----------


## Собрина

> Мудрая идея! 
> Если разбирать хрущевку, то надо расселять жителей, а это деньги и немалые, а тут военкомат выгнали и вперед. Не смотрят даже на то, что испортят внешний вид улицы, что эта громадина задавит театр.


 Ну, театр тоже, особо ни вкусом, ни акустикой не отличается.

----------


## SaMoVar

Пока есть подходящая ситуация, можно попытаться Штербуль убрать вон из города.

ЗЫ А ещё лучше - в СИЗО.

----------


## chereshny1958

> Ну, театр тоже, особо ни вкусом, ни акустикой не отличается.


 Тут я согласна, ну, что есть, то есть. Тут уже ничего не изменишь, но театр строили на месте велотрека, сделанного, в свою, очередь на месте воронки от авиабомбы. Потом в то время был такой стиль в архитектуре, хотя надо сказать, что нынешний стиль смешения стилей вплоть до настоящего кича мне тоже не нравиться. Нет какой то меры. Это выглядит также красиво, как в полубеззубый рот вставить керамический зуб на импланте, инкрустированный бриллиантом.

----------


## chereshny1958

> Пока есть подходящая ситуация, можно попытаться Штербуль убрать вон из города.
> 
> ЗЫ А ещё лучше - в СИЗО.


 Давайте не будем впадать в крайности. Будет комиссия по люстрации, правда, а судьи кто? Пока деньги правят бал!

----------


## sashiki

> Если разбирать хрущевку, то надо расселять жителей, а это деньги и немалые, а тут военкомат выгнали и вперед. Не смотрят даже на то, что испортят внешний вид улицы, что эта громадина задавит театр.


 Ребятки, тот угол был КГБшный... Нас там, когда мы школу казёнили, ловили несколько раз, что хрущёвка, что дом по Белинского за военкоматом. Я могу чего то не знать, но так нам менты тогда объяснили... Дома как бы и жилые... Мы больше не совались. Уж очень хорошо ловили. В соседних дворах - лазь, не хочу... Думаю, поэтому в стороны и не расстроились и не снесли...

----------


## Jorjic

> ... театр строили на месте велотрека, сделанного, в свою, очередь на месте воронки от авиабомбы.


 Какой еще авиабомбы? Трек был построен до войны.

----------


## SaMoVar

Сегодня в 12 часов на объект приехал Шелюгин. Узнаю чем всё закончилось - отпишусь. Ему требуется поддержка одесситов - информационная и людская. Иначе повлиять на дерибан он не сможет.

----------


## mlch

> но театр строили на месте велотрека, сделанного, в свою, очередь на месте воронки от авиабомбы.


 


> Какой еще авиабомбы? Трек был построен до войны.


 Да. Это, скорее, в эту тему.  :smileflag:

----------


## chereshny1958

Про воронку от авиабомбы и велотрек прочитала в истории строительства театра Музкомедии, значит это там напутали.

----------


## chereshny1958

Искала и нашла, что велотрек был построен в 1924 году. А зачем была тогда дезинформация? Наверное, для того, чтобы оправдать строительство и снос, потому что по плану там должны были снести и стадион Спартак для строительства, не поняла какой, гигантской лестницы и открытого прохода от моря к Итальянскому бульвару. Вроде так.

----------


## Jorjic

> Искала и нашла, что велотрек был построен в 1924 году. А зачем была тогда дезинформация? Наверное, для того, чтобы оправдать строительство и снос, потому что по плану там должны были снести и стадион Спартак для строительства, не поняла какой, гигантской лестницы и открытого прохода от моря к Итальянскому бульвару. Вроде так.


 Да, именно так. Был грандиозный план прорубить от театра аллею-бульвар через Отраду к морю. Там должен был быть какой-то монумент и гигантская лестница к морю.

----------


## victor.odessa

Евгений Голубовский. Преображенская.

http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/won/won_87/won_87-8-9.pdf

----------


## Milkaway

> Искала и нашла, что велотрек был построен в 1924 году.


 ... из одесской газеты "Чорноморська комуна" 0т 27 июля 1934 года: " Днями відбулося відкриття единого в місті велотреку, на якому було 200 глядачів і 30 учасників ..."

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Евгений Голубовский. Преображенская.
> 
> http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/won/won_87/won_87-8-9.pdf


 На снимках Преображенской ширина проезжей части в современных размерах, непривычно для нашего глаза отсутствие автотранспорта, немноголюдно, за исключением наблюдателей пожара в Пассаже. Башенку после пожара так и не восстановили, не смотря на стабильность и рост экономики царской России в начале двадцатого века.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Про воронку от авиабомбы и велотрек прочитала в истории строительства театра Музкомедии, значит это там напутали.


 


> Искала и нашла, что велотрек был построен в 1924 году. А зачем была тогда дезинформация? Наверное, для того, чтобы оправдать строительство и снос, потому что по плану там должны были снести и стадион Спартак для строительства, не поняла какой, гигантской лестницы и открытого прохода от моря к Итальянскому бульвару. Вроде так.


 Бомба, вполне возможно, в войну могла попасть в велотрек как на любое другое сооружение. Она (бомба) ведь не выбирает, куда точно попадёт, что та пуля, которая дура. Так что, после войны на месте воронки, скорее всего, велотрек не построили, а всего лишь восстановили.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Там фотографии, случайно, не с Одессастори?


 Многие из этих фото я видел до образования Одесского форума. Вопрос откуда там фотографии меня не интересует. Главное, что они есть. Есть даже фото, которое я вижу впервые. Спасибо автору.

----------


## Trs

Узнаю фото из архива имени Пшеничного. А первоисточник у него не подписан.

----------


## Antique

> На снимках Преображенской ширина проезжей части в современных размерах, непривычно для нашего глаза отсутствие автотранспорта, немноголюдно, за исключением наблюдателей пожара в Пассаже. Башенку после пожара так и не восстановили, не смотря на стабильность и рост экономики царской России в начале двадцатого века.


 Стабильностью совсем и не пахло. 
1901-1903 - мировой кризис и смерть владельца М.Я. Менделевича
1905-1907 - революция
1907-1910 - медленное восстановление экономики
1910-1913 - оживлённый рост

По этому не мудрено, что башенку не восстановили. Много денег ушло на ремонт Пассажа и восстановили только самое необходимое, я думаю, что владельцев больше волновала окупаемость предприятия и погашение кредитов. Но на гостиничном бланке 1910-х годов из Викисклада изображена фотография именно с башенкой, что свидетельствует о том, что планировалось восстановление.

----------


## Antique

> Сколько денег вложили в реставрацию гостиницы Бристоль, а все, что было на крыше тоже не восстановили. Или денег пожалели, или некому было подсказать, а жаль. Поэтому гостиница с угла кажется пришибленной. Очередной непрофессионализм.


 Я как-то общался с некой женщиной, она говорила, что принимала участие в реставрации, и была возмущена тем, что заказчик не захотел восстанавливать её в первоначальном виде.

А башенки на домах Гринберга и Шестопала-Чернигова-Паппе...

Собственно дом Шестопала:

----------


## victor.odessa

Олег Губарь. Дерибасовская: о названии.

http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_56/alm_56-66-72.pdf

----------


## Trs

Польская, 10 — снос лицевого здания в завершающей стадии. На заборе висит паспорт проекта и там это называется реконструкцией.

----------


## BIGBIG

Просто большинству все не нравится!


> Действительно, в чём бытовой газ себя плохо зарекомендовал?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Польская, 10 — снос лицевого здания в завершающей стадии. На заборе висит паспорт проекта и там это называется реконструкцией.


 По нынешним определениям, это и есть реконструкция.

----------


## Jorjic

> Просто большинству все не нравится!


 Есть еще абсолютно тождественное утверждение: большинству все нравится!
Можно, конечно, открыть дискуссию, но проще посмотреть результаты всяких голосований.

----------


## kravshik

Чуток продолжу ,еще немножко "За пруды на и под Джутовой"..






> Работал когда-то на территории джутовой, слышал от охраны, что под территорией находится большой подземный водоем и вообще много интересного. Что касается открытого пруда - там жили утки и даже черепахи) Но запах там зачастую был убийственный.


 Сообщение от Комрада форума:  Очень интересное подземное инженерное сооружение под джутовой фабрикой... Ручей был упрятан под заводские цеха ещё в 19 веке... Трёхслойная арка... Когда то там плавали лодки, сейчас местные заливают фекалиями...


Будете смеяться, но ведь не смогут. Там из за ЖД насыпи под джутовую "умники" канализацию сбрасывают. Если под джутовой перекрыть, насыпь размоет...
А течёт там через ставки ещё под Кинап, там продолжение коллектора, но изрядно заилено.

Да там под насыпью местные используют коллектор как "приятное с полезным" и скидывают туда свои стоки,посмотрим насколько это все сдвинется,как они говорят,он уже и после насыпи уходя под фабрику сильно заилен......дальше там вообще неизвестно что.........

Дальше там ничего хорошего. Если засыпать озёра возле джутовой - это не решит вопрос и вода найдёт себе выход в другом месте. 
+ то, что сбрасывают самовольно, уже отравило всё что только можно под землёй.

Мне кажется ,что можно сделать хороший дренаж,грамотно провести сток.....поставить фильтры от крупного мусора и прекратить сброс стоков с самой фабрики,или что там от нее осталось,так и пруды останутся и вонять не будут.....там сейчас подземные воды уже не текут,почти....а вот под шумок канализация течет......ну так извините меня ,жители кот. самовольно скидывают фекалку в коллектор.....не будут же указывать чистить пруды или нет ,или их убирать....их самих за шкирку в таком случае возьмут....

Ну почему же "плохо"... Дерьмо - органика... Там, правда, и химия, но бытовая... Эти ставки теперь как отстойники. Крупная фракция и основная вонь остаётся под джутовой на завалах в туннеле, а растворчик течёт дальше... 
На десятой и этого нет,, да и гадят там побольше...

----------


## SaMoVar

> Если в этой сакральной зоне делается такая хрень, то что говорить об остальной части города. И это только начало...


 ГорУправление по охране занимается вопросом.

----------


## Брасс

У россиянского консульства сегодня было около 30 тысяч человек.
Это мне сказали разные люди на свой взгляд оценив,один мужик сказал что визуально и по децебелам как на стадионе ЧМП
Каждый 30-й одессит !
Сожгли чучело как на Масленицу ,говорят похоже на Януковича

----------


## Пушкин

> У россиянского консульства сегодня было около 30 тысяч человек.
> Это мне сказали разные люди на свой взгляд оценив,один мужик сказал что визуально и по децебелам как на стадионе ЧМП
> Каждый 30-й одессит !
> Сожгли чучело как на Масленицу ,говорят похоже на Януковича


  Тысячи 2 - 2,5 было... и 6-7 кофемашин... 

Вот сравниваю фото двух митингов, вчерашнего на Кулековом поле и сегодняшнего у посольства и замечаю очень странную вещь - на Куликовом Поле было много флагов Одессы, России и пару флагов Украины, а на митенге возле Дюка и посольства - только флаги Украины и красно-черные...

----------


## sfinx2012

> Польская, 10 — снос лицевого здания в завершающей стадии. На заборе висит паспорт проекта и там это называется реконструкцией.


 Будет гостиница. Хоть строят и итальянцы, но все же лучше фабрики Воровского, как в былые времена...

----------


## chereshny1958

Ребята! У нас такой хороший сайт, давайте не ссориться, сейчас так много хамства и агрессии! Мы же одесситы, давайте жить дружно! У нас сейчас общая беда!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Ребята! У нас такой хороший сайт, давайте не ссориться, сейчас так много хамства и агрессии! Мы же одесситы, давайте жить дружно! У нас сейчас общая беда!


 Абсолютно согласен! Крымский сценарий не должен у нас пройти! Будем умнее и дальновиднее! Со своей стороны, в знак примирения, я удалил некоторые свои сообщения и острые комментарии на форуме.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вы за Путлера? Тогда изучайте русский язык. Иначе вы не впишитесь в Новый порядок.


  Если вы что то хотели сказать - скажите, только не приписывайте мне новоинтернетовские клише. Я тут ради Одессы, а не ради Путина или новой полувласти. Меня от политики, уже тошнит...

----------


## Киров

Даже по 5 аналу сказали,что в Одессе было до 3 000 "митингарей"...а что,крымский сценарий так уж плох..?

----------


## mlch

> Даже по 5 аналу сказали,что в Одессе было до 3 000 "митингарей"...а что,крымский сценарий так уж плох..?


 Давайте обсуждать политику в соответствующих темах! Пожалуйста.

----------


## AsyA

*Присоединюсь. 
Политику здесь обсуждать не советую. 
Настроения нет, лопата есть.*

----------


## Antique

Башня выдержана в чистом жлобском стиле. Её делали настоящие знатоки.

----------


## Пушкин

*Одесский язык* 
(Лекция на степень доктора филологических наук)
Друзья дочитайте до конца этот отрывок - это таки интересно и обратите внимание за год публикации...

_-- Чашка кофе!
-- С молока или без молоком?
-- Без никому! 
Из разговоров в одесской кофейне.
_
   Милостивые государыни и милостивые государи!..
Приступая к лекции об одесском языке, этом восьмом чуде в свете, мы прежде всего должны определить, что такое язык.
   "Язык дан человеку, чтоб скрывать свои мысли", -- говорят дипломаты.
   "Язык дан человеку, чтоб говорить глупости", -- утверждают философы.
   Способность речи дана только человеку, -- и это делает его невыносимейшим из всех животных.
   Одесситу язык дан, чтобы сплетничать.
   Перечисляя все заслуги города, сумевшего за сто лет вырасти из маленького Хаджибея в большие Тетюши, -- позабыли одну из его главных заслуг.
   Он сумел составить свой собственный язык.
   Гейне говорит, что чёрт, желая создать английский язык, взял все языки, пережевал и выплюнул.
   Мы не знаем, как был создан одесский язык.
   Но в нём вы найдёте по кусочку любого языка.
   Это даже не язык, это винегрет из языка.
   Северяне, приезжая в Одессу, утверждают, будто одесситы говорят на каком-то "китайском языке".
   Это не совсем верно.
   Одесситы говорят скорее на "китайско-японском языке".
   Тут -- чего хочешь, того и просишь.
   И мы удивляемся, как ни один предприимчивый издатель не выпустил до сих пор в свет "самоучителя одесского языка", на пользу приезжим.
   Без знания одесского языка тут вас ждёт масса водевильных недоразумений и чисто опереточных qui pro quo.
   -- Советую вам познакомиться с monsieur Игрек: он всегда готов занять денег!
   -- Позвольте! Но что ж тут хорошего? Человек, который занимает деньги!
   -- Как! Человек, который занимает деньги? Это такой милый, любезный...
   -- Ничего не вижу в этом ни милого, ни любезного.
   -- Это такой почтенный человек. Его за это любит и уважает весь город.
   "Чёрт возьми! -- думаете вы. -- Как, однако, здесь легко прослыть почтенным. Начну-ка и я занимать направо и налево, -- чтоб меня любил и уважал весь город!"
   Но при первой же попытке "занять", -- вы поймёте ошибку.
   Везде занимать -- значит "занимать", т. е. брать взаймы.
   И только в Одессе "занять" значит дать взаймы.
   -- Я занял ему сто рублей.
   -- Я занял ему двести рублей.
   -- Я занял ему тысячу рублей.
   Впрочем, это говорится редко: здесь теперь никто не "занимает", потому что никто не отдаёт.
   -- Monsieur не скучает за театром?
   -- Зачем же я должен скучать непременно за театром? Я скучаю дома.
   -- Как monsieur не скучает за театром? А мы все ужасно скучаем за театром!
   Вы удивлены, потому что за театром в Одессе находится Северная гостиница, где далеко не скучают.
   Но здесь не говорят: скучать "о чём-нибудь", скучать "по чём-нибудь".
   На одесском воляпюке скучают обязательно "за чем-нибудь".
   Публика скучает "за театром", продавцы -- "за покупателями", жёны "скучают за мужьями".
   Последнее, впрочем, здесь случается редко.
   А чудное одесское выражение: "говорить за кого-нибудь"!
   Вы будете страшно изумлены, когда услышите, что:
   -- Monsieur прокурор чудно говорил за этого мошенника.
   "Вот добрый город, -- подумаете вы, -- где даже прокуроры говорят за обвиняемых".
   Но в одесском языке, -- извините, -- не существует предлога "о".
   Здесь не говорят "о чём-нибудь", -- здесь говорят "за что-нибудь".
   И если о вас скажут, что вы -- растратчик, обольститель невинных созданий, убили родную мать и съели двоюродную тётку, -- то это, всё-таки, будет значить, что говорят "за" вас.
   -- Merci за такое "за". Что же здесь, в таком случае, значит говорить "против"?
   -- Ах, я ужасно смеялась с него!
   -- Как?!
   -- Я смеялась с него. Что же тут удивительного? Он такой смешной!
   -- Да, но, всё-таки, смеяться "с него"! Можно смеяться над кем-нибудь, но смеяться "с кого".
   -- В Одессе всегда смеются с кого-нибудь.
   Г-да фельетонисты здесь очень много смеются, например, "с городской управы", но с городской управы это как с гуся вода.
   Может быть, отсюда и взят этот предлог "с"!
   -- Вообразите, -- говорят вам, -- я вчера сам обедал!
   "Чёрт возьми, -- думаете вы, -- неужели этот город так богат, что здесь даже обедают через адвоката!"
   -- Я сама хожу гулять.
   -- Да, madame, но вы уж, кажется, в таком возрасте, что пора ходить "самой"!
   Впрочем, иногда, для ясности, messieurs одесситы бывают так любезны, что прибавляют:
   -- Сам один!
   Но это только снисходительность к приезжим, не понимающим ещё всех тонкостей одесского языка.
   Затем, вы услышите здесь несуществующий ни на одном из европейских и азиатских языков глагол "ложить".
   Везде детей "кладут спать", -- и только в Одессе их "ложат спать". Вероятно, так одесским детям удобнее.
   -- Я ложила детей спать и приехала сюда, потому что скучаю за театром! -- с обворожительной улыбкой говорит одесситка.
   Впрочем, она может сказать и иначе:
   -- Потому что я соскучила за театром!
   Это превосходный одесский глагол.
   Я соскучил, ты соскучил, он соскучил, мы соскучили, вы соскучили, они соскучили.
   Впрочем, одесский язык не признаёт ни спряжений, ни склонений, ни согласований, -- ничего!
   Это язык настоящих болтунов, -- язык свободный как ветер.
   Язык без костей.
   Вы приказываете вашему человеку подать визитку. Он отвечает:
   -- Никак невозможно. На нём мусор стоит!
   В переводе с одесского на человеческий, это значит, что "на ней пыль лежит".
   "Стоит" вместо "лежит", "мусор" вместо "пыль" и "на нём", -- когда речь о визитке!
   Что же после этого удивительного, что даже наиболее солидные одесситы часто возвращаются домой "через форточку".
   На севере "через форточку" входят в дом только воры, -- и это отлично предусмотрено уложением о наказаниях.
   А здесь даже дамы возвращаются домой "через форточку".
   Это при их-то туалетах и запорожских шароварах, которые они надевают на руки!
   Вы, конечно, будете страшно удивлены, когда вам скажут в гостинице:
   -- Вы, monsieur, когда придёте поздно, -- пройдите через форточку. У нас ворота заперты.
   Вам рисуется страшная картина.
   Ночь. Никого. Вы подставляете лестницу. Лезете в форточку. Свистки. Городовой. Участок.
   Но успокойтесь! Здесь "форточкой" зовут "калитку".
   Точно так же, как "дурным" зовут "глупого".
   Когда вам говорят:
   -- Это дурная девушка.
   Не спешите отказываться от сделанного ей предложения.
   Это не значит много плохого, -- это значит только, что она глупая.
   Разве в жене это недостаток?!
   Чтоб говорить по-одесски, вы должны знать, что такое "хвостит" и "телепается".
   Увидав, что у дамы готова слететь шляпа, вы должны сказать:
   -- Madame, придержите вашу шляпу: она телепается.
   На что она ответит вам с очаровательнейшей в мире улыбкой:
   -- Merci. Это оттого, что на дворе сильно хвостит.
   "Хвостит" значит дует, "телепается" -- колышется, а "на дворе" -- значит на улице.
   Здесь смело говорят:
   -- Я ещё не ходила сегодня на двор.
   И это значит только, что она не была ещё сегодня на улице.
   "Не имела гулять".
   О, добрые немцы, которые принесли в Одессу секрет великолепного приготовления колбас и глагол "иметь".
   -- Я имею гулять.
   -- Ты имеешь смеяться.
   -- Он имеет соскучить.
   -- Мы имеем кушать.
   -- Вы не имеете кушать.
   -- Они имеют говорить глупости.
   В Одессе всё "имеют"... кроме денег.
   Когда вас спрашивают:
   -- С чем monsieur хочет чай: со сливками или с лимоном?
   Вы обязательно должны ответить с любезной улыбкой:
   -- Без ничего!
   Везде чай пьют "безо всего", но в Одессе не поймут этого выражения. По-одесски пьют "без ничего".
   Кроме того, вы должны говорить "тудою и сюдою", чтоб не быть осмеянным, если скажете "туда и сюда".
   -- Monsieur куда идёт? В театр или в цирк?
   Обязательно надо сказать:
   -- И тудою, и сюдою!
   Конечно, если вы не хотите, чтоб за ваше "и туда, и сюда" над вами не посмеялись как над невеждой, не знающим русского языка!
   Тонкая деликатность обращения не позволяет одесситу сказать даже такое, в сущности, невинное слово, как "сосиски" или "колбаса".
   Всюду эти слова говорятся даже при барышнях-невестах.
   А в Одессе вам предлагают в начале ужина:
   -- Не хочет ли monsieur немножко сосиссонов?
   И в конце:
   -- А не хочет ли monsieur кусочек фромажа?
   -- Мы ужинали вчера сосиссонами и фромажом.
   Даже ещё лучше сказать:
   -- Мы супировали вчера соссисонами и фромажом.
   Это будет уже совсем, говоря по-одесски, "что-нибудь особенное".
   Точно так же, как деликатнее сказать "динировали", а не обедали.
   Ведь, пишут же здесь, что "артист бисировал свою арию".
   Если можно "бисировать", отчего нельзя "динировать"?
   Это в тысячу раз деликатнее, чем "обедать", и гораздо более идёт к городу, где никто не "ест", а кушает! Даже рабочий на эстакаде "кушает" тухлую селёдку.
   Таков этот одесский язык, как колбаса, начинённый языками всего мира, приготовленный по-гречески, но с польским соусом.
   И одесситы при всём этом уверяют, будто они говорят "по-русски".
   Нигде так не врут как в Одессе!
   Я мог бы ещё дальше продолжать свои исследования об этом чудном языке, по боюсь, что messieurs и mesdames уже соскучили за тем, что я долго говорю за одесский язык, обязательно начнут с меня смеяться и, видя, что от моей лекции некуда деваться ни тудою, ни сюдою, удерут в форточку, а я буду иметь остаться сам, без никого!
  1895 год. Влас Дорошевич (московский журналист)

----------


## Torry Kratch

Спасиба и восклицательный знак.

----------


## heffalump1974

Респекты нашедшему время на поиск и выкладку произведения Вл. Дорошевича ув. *Пушкину*.

А в несокращённом виде угодно ли? При всех старомодностях текста?
Первоисточник примерно год назад попался вот здесь http://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01003670196#?page=54 и был вместе с другими рассказами сборника "Одесса, одесситы и одесситки" любезно добавлен ув. *EugeneZelenko* в соотв. раздел Викитеки.

Вот, собственно: https://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/%D0%9...2%D0%B8%D1%87)

----------


## Пушкин

> Респекты нашедшему время на поиск и выкладку произведения Вл. Дорошевича ув. *Пушкину*.
> 
> А в несокращённом виде угодно ли? При всех старомодностях текста?
> Первоисточник примерно год назад попался вот здесь http://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01003670196#?page=54 и был вместе с другими рассказами сборника "Одесса, одесситы и одесситки" любезно добавлен ув. *EugeneZelenko* в соотв. раздел Викитеки.
> 
> Вот, собственно: https://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/%D0%9...2%D0%B8%D1%87)


  Спасибо - наслаждайтесь, а то время какое то грустное...

----------


## chereshny1958

Ай, да Пушкин, ай да сукин сын! Это не я, это Пушкин о себе! Браво - брависсимо, Пушкин!

----------


## Киров

> На форуме "История и современность Одессы - фото загадки" сейчас все застопорилось по причине не отгадки. Поэтому, покажу картинку здесь. Это что и где?


 Это ограждение летней площадки на крыше ресторана Сигала в Аркадии...вроде 1905 год.

----------


## Viktoz

Сегодня на поскоте возле Сверного рынка неизвестные вырезали около 200 деревьев.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Интересно, кто и с какой целью? Не "просто так" ведь.

----------


## Viktoz

> Интересно, кто и с какой целью? Не "просто так" ведь.


 Там рынок рядом, его давно разогнать хотели, но люди отстояли, Видать  какой-то ТЦ присмотрел местечко...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

И, главное, мне так кажется, что наверняка всё "законно". В том смысле, что с "бомагами" всё в ажуре.

----------


## sashiki

> *Одесский язык* 
> 1895 год. Влас Дорошевич (московский журналист)


 Когда я служил достаточно далеко от дома, был у нас такой боец - Августинас, так у него  слово "иметь" как раз и использовалось в соответствии с текстом.... Вся наша рота "имела" завтрак и всё всё...
Ещё одна присказка оттуда "Я худею, шо за нация эти русские?!!" - произносилась всеми, но больше всего именно русскими... после необъяснимых поступков граждан любой национальности...  :smileflag:

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Когда я служил достаточно далеко от дома, был у нас такой боец - *Августинас*, так у него  слово "иметь" как раз и использовалось в соответствии с текстом.... Вся наша рота "имела" завтрак и всё всё...
> ...


 Не в тему: Мне напомнило моих сослуживцев: Сайгирдас Ундзенас, Витаутас Жвирблис, Жилёнис и др. :smileflag: .

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Ещё одна присказка оттуда "Я худею, шо за нация эти русские?!!"


 Это пацаны не с нашего двора.

----------


## BIGBIG

Как будто попал в прямо в Собачье сердце Булгакова.Вы простите мужчина или...


> Есть еще абсолютно тождественное утверждение: большинству все нравится!
> Можно, конечно, открыть дискуссию, но проще посмотреть результаты всяких голосований.

----------


## BIGBIG

Советую почитать ВСЕМ Атлант расправил плечи.Ответ на любой вопрос там!


> Есть еще абсолютно тождественное утверждение: большинству все нравится!
> Можно, конечно, открыть дискуссию, но проще посмотреть результаты всяких голосований.

----------


## Ranke

Знающие подскажите, а правда, что на морвокзале могла быть выставлена техника?
Или все-таки уловка киношников?

Вложение 7789426

----------


## Jorjic

> Знающие подскажите, а правда, что на морвокзале могла быть выставлена техника?
> Или все-таки уловка киношников?


 Похоже на монтаж. Тени какие-то странные. Во всяком случае я такого не помню.

----------


## Antique

> Знающие подскажите, а правда, что на морвокзале могла быть выставлена техника?
> Или все-таки уловка киношников?


 Разве это не здесь? http://novoross.info/uploads/posts/2011-08/1314008094_7.jpg

Лестница конечно же наложена на Балаклавскую долину. Кажется ещё во второй половине ХІХ века были популярны подобные шуточные картины, а в ХХ-м веке - фото.

----------


## феерический

Ну так там написано Севастополь) Это раз, ну и по расположению танков относительно бордюра можно сказать, что если бы это было правдой, то они бы находились на мосту над ЖД путями, а не на площади перед самим Морвокзалом.

----------


## Viktoz

> по расположению танков относительно бордюра можно сказать, что если бы это было правдой, то они бы находились на мосту над ЖД путями, а не на площади перед самим Морвокзалом.


 Согласен, они бы   свисали с моста, да и тень  на фото падает с северо-запада, что для данного места просто невозможно...

----------


## Ranke

Точно. Я имел ввиду не саму площадь перед вокзалом, а мост. Но, скорее всего монтаж. Видимо, следствие бюджета фильма. Всем спасибо.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Лестница страшно похожа на нашу. Но нет, действительно не Одесса. Угол теней совсем не тот, что в аналогичном месте у нас. Солнца в том сегменте неба у нас не бывает. Что сказать, мы действительно видим многострадальный Крым.

----------


## Antique

> Лестница страшно похожа на нашу. Но нет, действительно не Одесса. Угол теней совсем не тот, что в аналогичном месте у нас. Солнца в том сегменте неба у нас не бывает. Что сказать, мы действительно видим многострадальный Крым.


 Лестница наша, склоны и Duc. Всё иное - Сапун гора.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Возможно, это пропеллер вентилятора какого-то подвала, да мало ли где он может быть установлен. Так сразу и не скажешь.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Ну так мне всё равно тяжело так с ходу догадаться, где он находится.

----------


## Lively

Это может быть здание сожженного пивзавода Сонцебахера.

----------


## феерический

Подтверждаю. Это на Романа Кармена.

----------


## Берта Соломоновна

Да ! Там раньше было хранилище ячменя . И эти пропеллеры жутко шумели (особенно раздражало в выходные дни)

----------


## kravshik

> Что это за вентилятор в стене и где он находится?


 очень мощная стена! похоже на крепостную......там у них есть такая со стороны особнячка ,еще не разрушенного....

нескромный вопрос,это как фотозагадка....или просто интересно.....

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Да ! Там раньше было хранилище ячменя . И эти пропеллеры жутко шумели (особенно раздражало в выходные дни)


 Судя по печальному виду этих пропеллеров, они давно уже не шумят...

----------


## kravshik

> Вот еще  вент. отверстие и другой вентилятор в этой стене.


 
грустно....и сам завод умирает в запустении............

----------


## феерический

В том числе и я решил. На выходных пофотографирую те вентиляторы за которые думаю.

----------


## kravshik

> А кто решил, что это пивзавод? Совсем нет.


 
Не понял,а что же это было до того как????? пивзавод Санценбахера.,сейчас его сожгли и никак не могут договорится за землю.....что тоже очень странно..

----------


## Antique

Может это подпорная стена на Приморской улице?

----------


## Скрытик

Вряд ли, там ракушняк, а тут кирпич. Предположу СРЗ.

----------


## mlch

> Вот эта стена с вентиляторами.


  Январка?

----------


## Viktoz

> Вот эта стена с вентиляторами.


 Если это где-то на закрытой территории, то узнать место весьма проблематично если там ни разу не был.

Кирпичная кладка так-же есть на Большевике, ТЕЦ, ЖД склады на Заставе и многие другие помещения

----------


## феерический

В старых корпусах Краяна тоже такое есть.

----------


## Antique

Горит дом на Нежинской, 42. Очень жаль дом, для своего преклонного возраста оно очень хорошо украшено. http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-pytayutsya-potushit-pogar-povyshennoj-s-033400/

----------


## _liberty_

> Горит дом на Нежинской, 42. Очень жаль дом, для своего преклонного возраста оно очень хорошо украшено. http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-pytayutsya-potushit-pogar-povyshennoj-s-033400/


 дом жалко, не фактчто потушат, т.к. не могут установить точно где горит. В авариях выкладывают фото

----------


## Black_Shef

> Горит дом на Нежинской, 42. Очень жаль дом, для своего преклонного возраста оно очень хорошо украшено. http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-pytayutsya-potushit-pogar-povyshennoj-s-033400/


 Опять сперли информацию с ОФ, даже ссылку на первоисточник не дали.....

----------


## Viktoz

> Опять сперли информацию с ОФ,


 Вот прямая онлайн-трансляция с пожара.

----------


## Antique

Поскольку дом очень стрый в нём деревянные перекрытия и перегородки. Третий этаж моложе лет на 50, а то и больше, но судя по всему технологии были использованы те же.

----------


## Black_Rabbit

> Вот эта стена с вентиляторами.


 Торец Одина, там где щас итальянцы гостиницу строят бодрым темпом.. там же два входа в катакомбы рядышком...

----------


## Скрытик

> Поскольку дом очень стрый в нём деревянные перекрытия и перегородки. Третий этаж моложе лет на 50, а то и больше, но судя по всему технологии были использованы те же.


 В конце 90х к нас под квартирой произошел такой же пожар. Бомжи грелись. Спасло то, что в 80х дом капитально ремонтировали и первый этаж сделали бетонными перекрытиями. Иначе страшно было представить что бы случилос. Это было до начала отопительного сезона, так на 4м этаже батареи стали теплыми!

----------


## kravshik

> Правильный ответ. Только это не "торец Одина", а здание бывшего Акционерного общества Одесского частного ломбарда, потом швейная фабрика им. Воровского. Наверное, в бытность там фабрики и установили эти вентиляторы.


 Я повторюсь??? нескромный вопрос,это было как фотозагадка....или просто интересно где находилась эта стена......мы просто тут гадаем и гадаем...а если автор сам сделал фото,тогда можно было уже и признаться своим единомышленникам....чтобы голову не ломали...а просто для фотозагадок лучше в родную тему про загадки ,как по мне...
а тут же в этой нашей теме мы изучаем то,что не узнаем....

----------


## Дана Павлова

Белинского, 16. Комплекс домов Я. Л. Тарнопольского... прочла о сносе и поехала снимать... поразила надпись на заборе о любви к Одессе...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Это место, где бывший военкомат, мы уже тут обсуждали.

----------


## Shipshin

С праздником, всех Форумчанок!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Подскажите, в каком доме по ул. Романа Кармена находился ЗАГС Приморского района в 80-е годы? Помню что на первом этаже в одной из "хрущевок".

----------


## Берта Соломоновна

> Подскажите, в каком доме по ул. Романа Кармена находился ЗАГС Приморского района в 80-е годы? Помню что на первом этаже в одной из "хрущевок".


 Отвечаю ... Если идти к морю , по правой стороне , крайняя хрущёвка перед домами Каркашадзе )
Номер 9 ))))

----------


## ex-tiger

> Подскажите, в каком доме по ул. Романа Кармена находился ЗАГС Приморского района в 80-е годы? Помню что на первом этаже в одной из "хрущевок".


 Романа Кармена 9а, сам женился там в 1986г.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

http://goo.gl/maps/N6AMv

Здесь? Так 9 или 9А, карта говорит 9, а на доме номер 9А.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Романа Кармена 9а, сам женился там в 1986г.


 "Элитный" был ЗАГС, поздравляю  :smileflag:

----------


## sfinx2012

> "Элитный" был ЗАГС, поздравляю


 А в чем была "элитность" этого заведения? Элита 70-х и 80-х жила в Жовтневом и Центральном районах.

----------


## ex-tiger

> А в чем была "элитность" этого заведения? Элита 70-х и 80-х жила в Жовтневом и Центральном районах.


 Согласен. ЗАГС был задрипанный, первый этаж "хрущевки", гости ожидали "процесс" на улице. 
Есть фото тех времен (кстати , фото делали сами брачующиеся- из экономии).
Элитным был Дворец бракосочетания возле Бабы Ути, 
а мы, гнилая интеллигенция (доцент Нархоза и препод Ломоносовки), женились в хрущевке.
*Но, главное-живем вместе до сих пор !!!* и, улыбаясь, вспоминаем смешную свадьбу и друзей и те времена...

----------


## kravshik

> Белинского, 16. Комплекс домов Я. Л. Тарнопольского... прочла о сносе и поехала снимать... поразила надпись на заборе о любви к Одессе...


 а можно попросить еще фото,кроме как одного,пожалуйста,пусть даже и вечером....я так понимаю сразу и поехали снимать как узнали .....судя по тому ,что у же в темноте....но честно сказать лучше было бы уже когда посветлее))) я понимаю ,что сейчас строят быстро но не настолько же))))

----------


## ebreo

> а можно попросить еще фото,кроме как одного,пожалуйста,пусть даже и вечером....я так понимаю сразу и поехали снимать как узнали .....судя по тому ,что у же в темноте....но честно сказать лучше было бы уже когда посветлее))) я понимаю ,что сейчас строят быстро но не настолько же))))


  на ветке выкладывали фотки этого дома в дневном исполнении и без забора. Сорри, не помню кто из живущих на ветке.

----------


## sfinx2012

> Согласен. ЗАГС был задрипанный, первый этаж "хрущевки", гости ожидали "процесс" на улице. 
> Есть фото тех времен (кстати , фото делали сами брачующиеся- из экономии).
> Элитным был Дворец бракосочетания возле Бабы Ути, 
> а мы, гнилая интеллигенция (доцент Нархоза и препод Ломоносовки), женились в хрущевке.
> *Но, главное-живем вместе до сих пор !!!* и, улыбаясь, вспоминаем смешную свадьбу и друзей и те времена...


 Браво! Действительно, в те времена, внешний облик далеко не всегда соответствовал внутреннему. За задрипанным фасадом ЗАГСА Приморского района скрывался храм любви для приезжих студентов и научной интеллигенции- бедных но гордых романтиков... 
А от центрального ЗАГСА веяло каким-то пошлым купечеством и той самой "элитностью". Именно поэтому я расписывался в Киевском на Варненской (тоже канул в Лету), хотя жил на Гаванной.

----------


## Коннект 002

> а можно попросить еще фото,кроме как одного,пожалуйста,пусть даже и вечером....я так понимаю сразу и поехали снимать как узнали .....судя по тому ,что у же в темноте....но честно сказать лучше было бы уже когда посветлее))) я понимаю ,что сейчас строят быстро но не настолько же))))


 здесь фото есть

----------


## Jorjic

> Процесс уничтожения идет без остановки...


 Я пару дней назад тоже обратил внимание. Слава Тарпану!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Согласен. ЗАГС был задрипанный, первый этаж "хрущевки", гости ожидали "процесс" на улице. 
> Есть фото тех времен (кстати , фото делали сами брачующиеся- из экономии).
> Элитным был Дворец бракосочетания возле Бабы Ути, 
> а мы, гнилая интеллигенция (доцент Нархоза и препод Ломоносовки), женились в хрущевке.
> *Но, главное-живем вместе до сих пор !!!* и, улыбаясь, вспоминаем смешную свадьбу и друзей и те времена...


 
Можете выложить фото? У меня там тоже родители женились, а вот именно ЗАГСА фото нет.

----------


## Trs

А мне кажется, что меня подводят глаза, но новая Екатерина полнее старой. Или мне нечего бояться за своё зрение?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Кстати, о самой Екатерине. Откуда у нее взялась такая длинная, свисающая с пьедестала мантия? Есть много изображений, где видно какой она была. Что это за самодеятельность, не могу до сих пор понять.


 цель-сделать визуально императрицу высокой, а строителей города -коротышками. Чтобы каждому было понятно, кто тут гигант мысли и роста, кто Одессу  строил не выезжая  из столицы, а кто на второстепенных ролях на побегушках был.
Внучёк поставил памятник пра пра бабке , понятно что всё внимание ей

----------


## Antique

Всё идёт к тому, что Евробаскета не будет. Идея с самого начала выглядела авантюрной и разрушение исторического здания завода выглядело очень нелепым. В итоге нет ни Евробаскета, ни объектов культурного наследия.

----------


## феерический

Друзья, плохие новости. Горит еще один памятник http://dumskaya.net/news/na-pushkinskoj-bolshoj-pogar-gorit-byvshaya-bibl-033529/

----------


## Antique

Как досадно, дом не так давно реставрировали Повстанюки. У статьи очень странное название, библиотека занимала всего лишь торговые помещения этого жилого дома Шполянского.

----------


## kravshik

Друзья,подскажите,может кто видел в свое время тут у нас на форуме или где-то в сети...

был план местности 8 ст  Б. Ф. с наложением на него укреплений береговой батареи №39 
отмеченных красными кружками....
если кому попадется ,буду признателен.

----------


## chereshny1958

> Браво! Действительно, в те времена, внешний облик далеко не всегда соответствовал внутреннему. За задрипанным фасадом ЗАГСА Приморского района скрывался храм любви для приезжих студентов и научной интеллигенции- бедных но гордых романтиков... 
> А от центрального ЗАГСА веяло каким-то пошлым купечеством и той самой "элитностью". Именно поэтому я расписывался в Киевском на Варненской (тоже канул в Лету), хотя жил на Гаванной.


  Ой, и мы с мужем расписывались на Варненской, живем до сих пор. Думали, что наш праздник будет общегосударственным долго - День Конституции СССР: когда мы расписались 7 октября 1977, то объявили День Конституции.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ой, и мы с мужем расписывались на Варненской, живем до сих пор. Думали, что наш праздник будет общегосударственным долго - День Конституции СССР: когда мы расписались 7 октября 1977, то объявили День Конституции.


 Живите счастливо и дальше! Но перестаньте уже думать, что общегосударственные праздники имеют какое-то значение. Счастья вам и удачи! Только думайте, а не слушайте.

----------


## chereshny1958

> Живите счастливо и дальше! Но перестаньте уже думать, что общегосударственные праздники имеют какое-то значение. Счастья вам и удачи! Только думайте, а не слушайте.


  Я просто была рада выходному дню, вспомните как было мало праздничных дней - религиозные праздники не были выходными!

----------


## Black_Shef

вот такое здание, а дальше целый комплекс отгрохан, если подняться с трассы здоровья на тропинку вдоль бывших санаториев


чуть поодаль, сама тропинка в ужасном состоянии


здание санатория - как после бомбежки...


удивительно, беседка сохранилась.....


Всё, что осталось от санатория *Украина*....


зато чуть дальше отгрохан и забором обнесен - ресторан....

Чуть не доходя бывшей базы моряков, теперь студенческого городка...
во всю идет стройка...


Санаторий "Салют"

----------


## фауст

> сам вход в городок...


 Последнее фото- разве не вход в санаторий "Салют"?
Межрейсовая база- по другую сторону Курортного переулка.

----------


## ex-tiger

> Можете выложить фото? У меня там тоже родители женились, а вот именно ЗАГСА фото нет.


 Сегодня сделал фото бывшего Приморского ЗАГСа на Р.Кармена, 9А , 
а последнее фото - октябрь 1986 г. (та же водосточная труба, но *той* телефонной будки уже нет).

----------


## Black_Shef

> Последнее фото- разве не вход в санаторий "Салют"?
> Межрейсовая база- по другую сторону Курортного переулка.


 базы уже давно нет. Это студенческий городок юр.академии.....
а по другую сторону Курортного - задняя часть "Садов Победы".

----------


## фауст

> ...
> а по другую сторону Курортного - задняя часть "Садов Победы".


  На Вашем фото -вход в санаторий "Салют". 


http://goo.gl/fjA6bq

----------


## Black_Shef

> На Вашем фото -вход в санаторий "Салют".


 Я решил, что, хоть и есть переулок, но это единый комплекс......
бывшая межрейсовая, теперь студ.городок

Кстати, в Гугле.картах до сих пор на фото висит табличка про межрейсовую базу моряков....

----------


## Antique

В субботу на углу Греческой и Красного переулка обрубили ветки деревьев:

----------


## Trs

Сообщают, что Штербуль увольняется. Жаль, что не до уничтожения складов на Провиантской и разрешения на строительство двух свечек на их месте.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Сообщают, что Штербуль увольняется. Жаль, что не до уничтожения складов на Провиантской и разрешения на строительство двух свечек на их месте.


 с другой стороны, хорошо что сейчас , а не через год. За это время ещё успела бы дать разрешение на загаживание города

----------


## chereshny1958

Жалко деревья, напротив Филики Этерия старая акация (на фото слева видны ее ветки и часть ствола), она огромная, думаю, что ей больше 100 лет. Эта акация служит точилкой для всех окружающих котов, ствол обточен на высоту вставшего на задние лапы кота. Поищу фото, где одновременно точат когти 4 кота. Часто бываю там в магазине Кутюрье. Пишу про котов, потому что это тоже часть старой Одессы. Вспомните, что раньше в каждо дворе, в каждом магазине были кошки.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Жалко деревья, напротив Филики Этерия старая акация (на фото слева видны ее ветки и часть ствола), она огромная, думаю, что ей больше 100 лет. Эта акация служит точилкой для всех окружающих котов, ствол обточен на высоту вставшего на задние лапы кота. Поищу фото, где одновременно точат когти 4 кота. Часто бываю там в магазине Кутюрье. Пишу про котов, потому что это тоже часть старой Одессы. Вспомните, что раньше в каждо дворе, в каждом магазине были кошки.


 новые ветки вырастут,ничего страшного в подрезке нет

----------


## Trs

> с другой стороны, хорошо что сейчас , а не через год. За это время ещё успела бы дать разрешение на загаживание города


 У меня вообще возникла идея собрать список снесённых домов по годам. В Питере в своё время такой сделали, он оброс фотографиями, данными, достаточно удобная в пользовании вещь.

----------


## Дан-ная

> У меня вообще возникла идея собрать список снесённых домов по годам. В Питере в своё время такой сделали, он оброс фотографиями, данными, достаточно удобная в пользовании вещь.


  + уточнить в этом списке: 1.кто был мэром, когда сносили, 2. в чью пользу снесены здания, именно, кому достались участки, таким образом обозначить главных варваров.

----------


## Trs

Ну вот смотрите как это реализовано там: http://karpovka.net/net/
(сайт под ддосовской атакой из-за передела редакции, фотографии не загружаются)

----------


## malyutka_e

Пожалуй, самый большой вход в катакомбы, метра 3 высотой. К сожалению, и его скоро закроют бетонной стеной.

----------


## Antique

На Нежинской / Торговой тоже спилили ветки:

----------


## Sergey_L

Добавлю от себя тоже немного.

Красный переулок.

Автовокзал.

Польская 10

----------


## феерический

Я дико извиняюсь, но мы все были свидетелями разгула стихии ветра на этих выходных. Вчера и сегодня порывы ветра качали автомобили и сносили с курса велосипедистов. И это я еще мало, так сказать, был в городе. Ответьте на простой вопрос: что может сделать ветер с ветками старых деревьев? 
А теперь почитайте материал о природе санитарной обрезки: http://www.udal.ru/TreePruning.htm
И, как мне уже кажется, хватит переживать по поводу обрезки крон, стоит нервничать, когда целые деревья спиливают.
Вам непривычно это видеть, потому что у нас этого раньше так массово не делали. Да, мне тоже сейчас не нравится, пусто как-то. Но зато можно лучше рассмотреть фасады. Ну и посмотрите, что будет ближе к периоду цветения. Вернемся еще к этому вопросу.

----------


## Trs

Неужели с деревьями можно такое делать, когда на них уже почки появились?

----------


## феерический

Есть специалисты на форуме? Я не специалист по тонкостям, мне жалко деревья, но я могу допустить, что это для чего-то делается. Но больше всего мне не хочется умереть или испортить машину, балкон, стекла от падения веток.

----------


## SaMoVar

> У меня вообще возникла идея собрать список снесённых домов по годам. В Питере в своё время такой сделали, он оброс фотографиями, данными, достаточно удобная в пользовании вещь.


 Готов поддержать.

----------


## Вадовский

Одесса и её язык ещё лен 5 и останется только "шшо". Меня бесит что колхоз прет что они ОДЕССИТЫ.Но в данный момент чтоб сохранить наш город надо убрать наши нисхождения и стать на защиту нашего любимого города !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Trs

> Готов поддержать.


 Нужны даты и адреса.

----------


## 115117

Штербуль подала заявление об отставке.

----------


## chereshny1958

Придет другой человек и боюсь, что все останется по-прежнему, потому что Одесса для них - это большой коммерческий проект по выкачке денег! Остается позавидовать львовянам, они приводят город в порядок и делаю его привлекательным для туризма. Посмотрите, что у нас на Греческой, а тротуары, а пляжи, а валящиеся дома...А теперь нас опять, в который раз призывают затянуть пояса...

----------


## Коннект 002

> Придет другой человек и боюсь, что все останется по-прежнему, потому что Одесса для них - это большой коммерческий проект по выкачке денег! *Остается позавидовать львовянам, они приводят город в порядок и делаю его привлекательным для туризма.* Посмотрите, что у нас на Греческой, а тротуары, а пляжи, а валящиеся дома...А теперь нас опять, в который раз призывают затянуть пояса...


 Львов продуктивно сотрудничает с *Німецьке Товариство технічного співробітництва (GTZ - Deutsche Gesellschaft f&#252;r Technische Zusammenarbeit)* и получает, судя по сайту,  на реставрацию грантов на 60% от её стоимости


http://urban-project.lviv.ua/ua/index

http://www.city-institute.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=95&It  emid=162

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Придет другой человек и боюсь, что все останется по-прежнему, потому что Одесса для них - это большой коммерческий проект по выкачке денег! Остается позавидовать львовянам, они приводят город в порядок и делаю его привлекательным для туризма. Посмотрите, что у нас на Греческой, а тротуары, а пляжи, а валящиеся дома...А теперь нас опять, в который раз призывают затянуть пояса...


 Был в  сентябре во Львове, не впечатлил, те же облупленные дома, тот же мусор на тротуарах, всё как у нас. Хотя ради справедливости хочу сказать что во Львове я был после Праги, Вены и Будапешта. Может быть из-за этого ???

----------


## victor.odessa

Одесса, которую помним: уникальные фотографии советского Привоза и окрестностей увидели свет (фото)

http://dumskaya.net/news/odessa-kotoruyu-pomnim-unikalnye-fotografii-sove-033759/

----------


## malyutka_e

Судя по по тому, как давно и каким образом делается ремонт, этому зданию пришел ..., сами понимаете.

----------


## Trs

> Одесса, которую помним: уникальные фотографии советского Привоза и окрестностей увидели свет (фото)
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/odessa-kotoruyu-pomnim-unikalnye-fotografii-sove-033759/


 А цена вопроса пока неизвестна? Если в пределах 250 гривен, то я, наверное, куплю, потому что очень хочется увидеть снесённые кварталы.

----------


## Barker

случайно ...
топ, топ...
и что то зацепило...вот такие люки есть в Одессе...

----------


## Natarulit

я кстати создавал тему по поводу этого здания это дворец торичелли и к тому же чего удивляться если его ремонтируют молдаване.[/QUOTE]
 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1848214

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, лючная история города весьма интересна. Самый настоящий "колониальный" люк, точнее, его крышка. Сразу бросается в глаза его послевоенная история, с ГОСТом 1947 года. 
Сегодня, прогуливаясь по Аркадии, недалеко от места примыкания Посмитной улицы, я зафиксировал довольно оригинальную для Одессы крышку люка.
На крышке чётко видно её молдавское происхождение: МолдСельХозТехника, Бульбокский район Молдовы. Это на полдороге между Кишинэу и Бендер. Кто ездил в Молдову по дороге в Кишинэу должен помнить этот населённый пункт и железнодорожную станцию с остановкой дизель-поездов. Вот действительно, Молдова -- страна чудова. В небольшом райцентре аграрно-виноградной страны было литейное производство? Вот чудеса, какие бывают, точнее, были в прошлом!..

----------


## Natarulit

> Да, лючная история города весьма интересна. Самый настоящий "колониальный" люк, точнее, его крышка. Сразу бросается в глаза его послевоенная история, с ГОСТом 1947 года. Сегодня, прогуливаясь по Аркадии, недалеко от места примыкания Посмитной улицы, я зафиксировал довольно оригинальную для Одессы крышку люка.
> Вложение 7861955
> Вложение 7861954


 не работает вложение

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Вложения уже отредактировал.

----------


## kravshik

> Да, лючная история города весьма интересна. Самый настоящий "колониальный" люк, точнее, его крышка. Сразу бросается в глаза его послевоенная история, с ГОСТом 1947 года. Сегодня, прогуливаясь по Аркадии, недалеко от места примыкания Посмитной улицы, я зафиксировал довольно оригинальную для Одессы крышку люка.
> Вложение 7861955
> Вложение 7861954
> На крышке чётко видно её молдавское происхождение: Бульбокский район Молдовы. Это на полдороги между Кишинэу и Бендер. Кто ездил в Молдову по дороге в Кишинэу должен помнить этот населённый пункт и железнодорожную станцию с остановкой дизель-поездов. Вот действительно, Молдова -- страна чудова. В небольшом райцентре аграрно-виноградной страны было литейное производство? Вот чудеса, какие бывают, точнее, были в прошлом!..


 



> случайно ...
> топ, топ...
> и что то зацепило...вот такие люки есть в Одессе...


 

интересное наблюдение,но лучше это переместить в более профессиональную тему,заодно и самому посмотреть что там интересного,там очень много люков,мы их там собираем


https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=985705&p=46657628#post46657628


"_Вопрос к знающим. Старые городские коммуникации: люки, глубокие шахты, колодцы, кто то знает о их истории и для чего они?_"

----------


## kravshik

> Добавлю от себя тоже немного.
> 
> 
> Автовокзал.


 пропали подвалы БАХУСА...............грустно ребята,очень грустно......кто в курсе ...тот понимает

когда-то было и так.....можно было что-то придумать.....

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Как пропали? Фотографии весьма красноречивы. А что теперь в там? Можно подробности? (или ссылку?)

----------


## феерический

Пропал вход, хотя, мне почему-то кажется, что вход был с другой стороны Дюковского.

----------


## malyutka_e

> я кстати создавал тему по поводу этого здания это дворец Торичелли и к тому же чего удивляться если его ремонтируют молдаване.


  По технологии вообще запрещено штукатурить известняк цементным раствором. Только известковым. Но молдаване об этом не знают

----------


## Natarulit

но над ними начальствует одесский прораб.И к тому же нарушение закона тронули фасадную часть.Я думаю нужно привлечь самовара.

----------


## фауст

> пропали подвалы БАХУСА...............грустно ребята,очень грустно......кто в курсе ...тот понимает
> 
> когда-то было и так.....можно было что-то придумать.....


 Разве склад коньячного, тоже снесли?
На фото, вроде, только часть пианинки убрали.

----------


## BIGBIG

В клубе Одесситов 80 гр


> А цена вопроса пока неизвестна? Если в пределах 250 гривен, то я, наверное, куплю, потому что очень хочется увидеть снесённые кварталы.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> По технологии вообще запрещено штукатурить известняк цементным раствором. Только известковым. Но молдаване об этом не знают


 За то они умели в районных мастерских МолдСельХозТехники (!) отливать крышки для люков и снабжать такой необходимой и ценной продукцией Одессу!  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

А там точно цементный раствор? Вообще Тарпан точно так реставрировал здания. Сбивалось все до ракушняка, потом штукатурка, потом лепнина. Гипсовая, отливалась во дворе дома Руссова.

----------


## Antique

До революции цементом штукатурили и до сих пор же держится.

----------


## malyutka_e

> До революции цементом штукатурили и до сих пор же держится.


 Да, цементным раствором, но обязательно с добавлением гашенной извести (а она должна быть очень высокого качества). Речь идет только об известняке. На глаз такой раствор светлее, чем просто цементный. Он буквально "срастается" с известняком. А цементный - нет, и со временем отваливается, как чужеродная корка. Мне об этом рассказывал старый штукатур, который всегда работал по классической технологи и за свою жизнь оштукатурил не один десяток одесских зданий. А начинал он еще задолго до войны. Сейчас многие рабочие (не говоря уже о "молдаванах") об этом просто не знают, т. к. "академиев не кончали".

----------


## Коннект 002

> А там точно цементный раствор? Вообще Тарпан точно так реставрировал здания. Сбивалось все до ракушняка, потом штукатурка, потом лепнина. Гипсовая, отливалась во дворе дома Руссова.


 Дворец Торичелли ремонтировал не Инкор и там  нанесена штукатурка цементная

----------


## malyutka_e

Форумчане. Посоветуйте хорошего токаря, который может выточить переходное кольцо на объектив. Контакты прошу в личку.

----------


## Jorjic

http://dumskaya.net/news/zelentrest-vzyalsya-za-duribasovskuyu-foto-033842/
Взялись за подрезку деревьев на Дерибасовской. Специально сходил посмотреть. По сравнению с тем, что творили на Нежинской, Арнаутских - две большие разницы. Аккуратно, бережно.
Я вообще не спец по всякой флоре, я технарь. Но мне все же кажется, что если есть несколько источников чего-либо жизненно важного (в данном случае это тень и не только), то отключать и ремонтировать их все одновременно по меньшей мере неразумно.
С другой стороны, радикально поступил РСТ (который и ЭИГ) - взял да и заложил сплошь плиткой свой участок на той же Дерибасовской. И никакой мороки.

----------


## _liberty_

Ну если обрезают методом Поллярдинг, то будет красиво, если Топпинг то варварство.

----------


## malyutka_e

Случайно нашел вот такой люк на Прохоровской, 45. Получается, он был свидетелем прогона одесских евреев румынами в Дальник 17 - 25 октября 1941 года.  Тогда, как мы помним,  было расстреляно или сожжено заживо 25 - 34 тысяч одесситов.

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще один дом-стена. Может уже был? Улица Степовая, 6.

----------


## malyutka_e

Прошу знатоков объяснить, что это за конструкция из кирпичей в кладке? Технология или шутка?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Случайно нашел вот такой люк на Прохоровской, 45. Получается, он был свидетелем прогона одесских евреев румынами в Дальник 17 - 25 октября 1941 года.  Тогда, как мы помним,  было расстреляно или сожжено заживо 25 - 34 тысяч одесситов.


 Да, крышка была отлита перед самой войной, Верхнеднепровск. Такой "свидетель времени" должен бережно сохраняться и если он пропадёт, то будет пример непоправимого варварства.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Прошу знатоков объяснить, что это за конструкция из кирпичей в кладке? Технология или шутка?


 Мне кажется, что это не шутка, вряд ли. Тогда кирпичи таким образам явно выложены с какой-то целью. Вот с какой?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мне кажется, что это не шутка, вряд ли. Тогда кирпичи таким образам явно выложены с какой-то целью. Вот с какой?


 Вот и я о том же.

----------


## Киров

Там стояла такая же колонна,как и справа:в нишу ,закрытую кирпичами,заводилось крепление.В пользу этой версии служит крюк,вниз от которого идёт контрастная линия.Справа-общий цвет здания,а слева поверхность ,которая какое то время была скрыта колонной.Сам крюк тоже служил крепежом...

----------


## malyutka_e

Какой крюк?

----------


## Antique

> Прошу знатоков объяснить, что это за конструкция из кирпичей в кладке? Технология или шутка?


 Подозреваю, что назначение то же, что и у крестообразных металлических стяжек, которыми закрепляется с торца тавровая балка.

----------


## Киров

> Какой крюк?


 Крюк расположен ниже обсуждаемых кирпичей,левее границы капители и ствола ближайшей колонны...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Подозреваю, что назначение то же, что и у крестообразных металлических стяжек, которыми закрепляется с торца тавровая балка.


 Но это же не СТЯЖКА, а ВСТАВКА ни с чем не связанная.

----------


## Antique

> Но это же не СТЯЖКА, а ВСТАВКА ни с чем не связанная.


 Центр как раз скрыт за штукатуркой, по этому не факт, что не связана. Но однозначно данное решение направлено на усиление жёсткости, возможно кирпичи предотвращают скручивание балки, если владелец собирался хранить на мансарде нечто тяжёлое.

----------


## Киров

> Прошу знатоков объяснить, что это за конструкция из кирпичей в кладке? Технология или шутка?


 А какой это адрес,если не секрет?

----------


## malyutka_e

> А какой это адрес,если не секрет?


 Не секрет. Степовая, 8 или 10.

----------


## Скрытик

Кто не видел последний выпуск Якова:

----------


## Коннект 002

> Прошу знатоков объяснить, что это за конструкция из кирпичей в кладке? Технология или шутка?


 за кирпичами находится металлическое X- образное крепление, которое стягивает фасадную и торцевую стены, не давая им разьехаться.
В этом доме оно закрыто кирпичами, а обычно никак не декорируется и видно снаружи

----------


## Antique

> Кто не видел последний выпуск Якова:


 Только вот в прошлом выпуске чуть ли не пол выпуска - сказочки про ООИРТО. И даже в выпуске про дом Либмана у ООИРТО не единожды упоминают совершенно невероятное название "Масонский дом".

К тому же автора Меснера не упоминают совсем, а Бернардацци аж несколько раз. Творца чудных интерьеров Г. Шеврембрандта не упоминают вообще, хотя самой большой изюминкой здания являлись интерьеры, без них это был бы просто дом.

В передаче про дом Либмана зачем то упоминают Бернардацци, как будто бы Меснера нельзя и так запомнить без привязки к кому-либо. Дом Либмана неестественно перехвалили "лучший во всём", ещё Губарь писал, что современники находили первоначальную мансарду очень не комфортной.

Два шикарных фонаря, "которых давно уже нет" прекрасно видны в ролике.

11:43 - "Семёна Линдесмана". наверное, если бы не ролик о 2-й женской гимназии, то рассказчик так никогда бы и не услышал об известном одесском архитекторе Ландесмане.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это называется дилетантством - чумой нашего времени.

----------


## malyutka_e

К разговору о цементном и известковом растворе для ракушечника. No comment.

----------


## malyutka_e

> за кирпичами находится металлическое X- образное крепление, которое стягивает фасадную и торцевую стены, не давая им разьехаться.
> В этом доме оно закрыто кирпичами, а обычно никак не декорируется и видно снаружи


 Не убедительно. Зачем ставить кирпичи раком, а не просто заштукатурить?

----------


## Trs

Приобрёл фотоальбом о Привозе. 90 гривен / около 80 страниц. Весьма интересная вещь и достойный тираж в тысячу экз.

----------


## kravshik

> Приобрёл фотоальбом о Привозе. 90 гривен / около 80 страниц. Весьма интересная вещь и достойный тираж в тысячу экз.


 Раз уж ,прибарахлился ...поделись ,пожалуйста ,где и как ....если они еще есть конечно......а то, так как-то скромно радуешься)))

----------


## Trs

ВКО. Думаю, ещё остались.


  *Показать скрытый текст* ** 
Это обсуждалось пару страниц назад и твои сообщения тоже на той странице были. Ну нельзя же настолько не придавать значения чужим постам.

----------


## kravshik

> ВКО. Думаю, ещё остались.
> 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* ** 
> Это обсуждалось пару страниц назад и твои сообщения тоже на той странице были. Ну нельзя же настолько не придавать значения чужим постам.


 Скорее,всего это не со мной.....и пару страниц назад про эту книгу еще речь не велась..думаю ,что не ошибаюсь.....

и еще вопросик,можно ,пожалуйста расшифровку ВОК ????

----------


## kravshik

> Разве склад коньячного, тоже снесли?
> На фото, вроде, только часть пианинки убрали.


 немного не так,пианинка находится напротив ,через дорогу......справа на фото

----------


## Спокойствие

> немного не так,пианинка находится напротив ,через дорогу......справа на фото


 Пианинка находилась с обеих сторон дороги.
 Её "разрезали",  когда реконструировали Балковскую в 70-е годы.

----------


## Antique

А когда оснавали завод музыкальных инструментов?

----------


## malyutka_e

Идет какой-то ремонт здания бывшей водолечебницы Рабиновича и Ясиновского на Канатной, 1899 года постройки. Чем это закончится, можно только представить. Скорее всего, просто ровные стены. Пока что, выкинули красивые флагодержатели, оставив только трубы, торчащие из стены.

----------


## Trs

Нашёл тут у себя необработанные сканы перечня остановок электротранспорта 1966 года. Кому-то надо, мне их обрабатывать?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нашёл тут у себя необработанные сканы перечня остановок электротранспорта 1966 года. Кому-то надо, мне их обрабатывать?


 Не надо.

----------


## malyutka_e

Обычно тротуары в Одессе выкладывали из лавовой плиткой примерно 30х30см. Вокруг был торцованный ракушняк второй перекристаллизации. А что это за гигантские плиты лавы, которые не вписываются в каноны замощения?

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Обычно тротуары в Одессе выкладывали из лавовой плиткой примерно 30х30см. Вокруг был торцованный ракушняк второй перекристаллизации. А что это за гигантские плиты лавы, которые не вписываются в каноны замощения?


 Так Вы вроде и сами ответили? ) "Обычно", а вариантов много, хотя признаюсь такого не видел. Чаще встречал мощение только ракушечником. Где такое живёт? Может дом впереди которого такой тротуар и станет ответом на такую роскошь?

----------


## Kamin

Такой тротуар (остатки ) есть в Покровском переулке в районе домов по четной стороне  № 8-10

----------


## malyutka_e

> Такой тротуар (остатки ) есть в Покровском переулке в районе домов по четной стороне  № 8-10


 Вопрос остается :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Вопрос остается


 Мало данных. Где это?

----------


## Пушкин

> Обычно тротуары в Одессе выкладывали из лавовой плиткой примерно 30х30см. Вокруг был торцованный ракушняк второй перекристаллизации. А что это за гигантские плиты лавы, которые не вписываются в каноны замощения?


 Плиткой были замощены только несколько центральных улиц, далее плитку иногда выкладывали в виде дорожек по среди или с краю тротуара и то не везде, остальное всё было в ракушечнике...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мало данных. Где это?


 См. пост#27417

----------


## Trs

Возможно, это на улице Мечникова в квартале между Б. Хмельницкого и Болгарской.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Возможно, это на улице Мечникова в квартале между Б. Хмельницкого и Болгарской.


 См. пост#27417. Это правильный ответ. Но вопрос не "где", а "почему" такой нестандартный размер.

----------


## Antique

> См. пост#27417. Это правильный ответ. Но вопрос не "где", а "почему" такой нестандартный размер.


 Может в том месте скапливалась вода, а большие плиты не так сильно вдавливаются в почву, и меньше стыков - меньше грязи.

Переулок должен был активно использоваться для перевозки товаров, так как во многих зданиях по Александровскому были устроены магазины.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Может в том месте скапливалась вода, а большие плиты не так сильно вдавливаются в почву, и меньше стыков - меньше грязи.
> Переулок должен был активно использоваться для перевозки товаров, так как во многих зданиях по Александровскому были устроены магазины.


 Может это была пробная укладка плит такого размера, но они не были приняты.

----------


## Trs

Возможно, плиты скрывают (скрывали) под собой какое-то подобие сточной канавы.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Возможно, плиты скрывают (скрывали) под собой какое-то подобие сточной канавы.


  Все сточные канавы прокладывали между тротуарами и мостовой и были открытыми. Это видно на многих гравюрах.

----------


## malyutka_e

> В одном из дворов в начале Канатной, тоже есть участок с такими плитами.


 Фотографию в студию! Или адрес.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Или адрес.


 По-моему Канатная 11.
При случае -зайду посмотрю.




> Плиткой были замощены только несколько центральных улиц, далее плитку иногда выкладывали в виде дорожек по среди или с краю тротуара и то не везде, остальное всё было в ракушечнике...


 Дорожка перед фасадом 11 больницы ( Слободка), вымощена такой плиткой.
Время от времени, асфальт покрывающий дорожку разрушается и хорошо видно первоначальное покрытие.

----------


## Antique

Был ещё случай залития тротуара бетоном перед глазными клиниками на Ольгиевской, 4, но не знаю, сохранился ли, тротуар сейчас асфальтированный.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

подскажите, плиз, где на ул.Педагогической находился санаторий...и есть ли какие-то фото?

----------


## kravshik

> подскажите, плиз, где на ул.Педагогической находился санаторий...и есть ли какие-то фото?


 


приблизительно, вот в этих краях

у меня фото пока нет,будет попадаться ,угощю))

----------


## kravshik

> Фотографию в студию! Или адрес.


 тупик в конце Канатной.....последний или предпоследний двор слева...

между прочим очень приятный дворик....специфический...пропитанный Одесским колоритом....там вообще очень необычное место...самый конец Канатной..особая атмосфера ...

----------


## Antique

> тупик в конце Канатной.....последний или предпоследний двор слева...


 В конце Канатной слева Имексбанк и сквер. Наверное вы имеете ввиду квартал между Канатной и Сельскохозяйственным переулком.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> приблизительно, вот в этих краях
> 
> у меня фото пока нет,будет попадаться ,угощю))


  буду признательна получается, по-вашему, он находился на месте нынешних таунхаусов...а я предпологала, что на месте нынешней многоэтажки с другой стороны от Клубничного пер., т.к. там забор "подозрительный", думала, с санатория остался...



> Насколько я знаю, на педагогической нет ни одного санатория. Может речь идет о Тенистой?


  на Тенистой само собой, но я очень удивилась, когда прочла, что на Пед-кой тоже, оказывается, был...

----------


## ex-tiger

> буду признательна получается, по-вашему, он находился на месте нынешних таунхаусов...а я предпологала, что на месте нынешней многоэтажки с другой стороны от Клубничного пер., т.к. там забор "подозрительный", думала, с санатория остался...
>  на Тенистой само собой, но я очень удивилась, когда прочла, что на Пед-кой тоже, оказывается, был...


 Телефонный справочник Одесса-1965 г. на стр. 213 в разделе САНАТОРИИ дает адрес: ул.Педагогическая, 25, санаторий "Наука", тел. 9-62-62...

Другой источник помещает этот санаторий на 7 ст БФ, ул. Педагогическую 25/27

http://kurortysssr.ru/zhemchuzhina-nauka.html

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

нужно будет звякнуть)

----------


## Jorjic

> В конце Канатной слева Имексбанк и сквер. Наверное вы имеете ввиду квартал между Канатной и Сельскохозяйственным переулком.


 В самом конце Канатной, за гимназией, действительно есть очень своеобразный двор. Мощение там я не помню, но он какой-то очень приятный. А вид из него на Оперный театр и дворец Гагарина просто потрясающий. Где-то в архиве у меня все это есть, но пока не могу откопать.
Вот то, что удалось нарыть на скорую руку. Фото 2009 года.

----------


## Грачиков

Санаторий "Наука" в конце 70-ых переименованный в "Черноморский" находился на ул. Педагогической по левой стороны со стороны города не доходя до Клубничного переулка.

----------


## Пушкин

> В самом конце Канатной, за гимназией, действительно есть очень своеобразный двор. Мощение там я не помню, но он какой-то очень приятный. А вид из него на Оперный театр и дворец Гагарина просто потрясающий. Где-то в архиве у меня все это есть, но пока не могу откопать.
> Вот то, что удалось нарыть на скорую руку. Фото 2009 года.


  Так это в начале Канатной)))

----------


## феерический

> Так это в начале Канатной)))


 Я весь мозг себе сломал, пытаясь понять, где в конце Канатной тупик и как считать последний, предпоследний дворы?! Уже думал по поводу необычных домов на углу с Бисквитным по обе стороны, но фраза про вид на Оперный меня вообще убила. Это точно *Одесский* форум?!

----------


## Antique

Да, тоже посвятил определённое время разгадке этого ребуса. Но раз человек говорит, что прекрассній вид, то мало ли. Я на крыши не поднимался. Теперь всё понятно, а сторона улицы - правая.

Дом Бларамберга интересный, в бытность похоже это был особняк, со стороны балки его украшает круглая башня.

----------


## kravshik

> Я весь мозг себе сломал, пытаясь понять, где в конце Канатной тупик и как считать последний, предпоследний дворы?! Уже думал по поводу необычных домов на углу с Бисквитным по обе стороны, но фраза про вид на Оперный меня вообще убила. Это точно *Одесский* форум?!


 Это таки да Одесский форум))) да в начале Канатной...я дико извиняюсь...

ну а по ощущениям старины двориков сориентироваться???)))еще и с видом на Оперный....

----------


## kravshik

> Без паники! Его планируют не убрать (по официальным заявлениям), а "утопить", как на Тираспольской.


 Мне уже кажется что тут уж баш на баш.....если его утопят ,значит расширят дорогу,согласен,что из-за аварий он может попасть в пробку и зависнуть надолго

а с другой стороны- будет дорога на 3 или 4 полосы шире,может будет быстрее движение,мнение лично мое...

сейчас иногда и сам прыгаю в трамвай и с гордостью смотрю на пробку из окна трамвая..но!!! даже трамвай сейчас иногда попадает в автопробку...был случай когда ремонтировали дорогу и большинство хитрых товарищей ехали по путям объезжая ремонт...так вот из-за того ,что по путям не разгонишься ..вся колонна в том числе и трамвай плелись черепашим шагом.....так что и такое тоже бывает

----------


## VicTur

> Еще один дом-стена. Может уже был? Улица Степовая, 6.


 Как раз позавчера сам обратил внимание на этот дом, проезжая мимо.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это таки да Одесский форум))) да в начале Канатной...я дико извиняюсь...


 А я не извиняюсь и даже не дико. 
Ну, а то, что я не одессит и на Высокий Одесский Форум попал чисто случайно - так это ежу понятно.

----------


## SaMoVar

Конец улицы - это просто обозначение края. Я сразу понял о каком конце речь идёт. Муху опять надувают в слона.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Как раз позавчера сам обратил внимание на этот дом, проезжая мимо.


 А вот чемпион по остроте угловой комнаты.

----------


## kravshik

Единомышленники,есть подборка газетных материалов "За Одессу"  
если кому интересно,помогите  освободить комнату,в свое время собирал,делал свой архив,часть отсканировал,часть нашел в сети,но выкинуть рука не поднялась,желательно не затягивать,а то супруга грозилась выбросить)),предлагал нашему Архиварису Сергею,но он что-то передумал...никак не заберет...

есть интересные вещи....тех времен.  (СССР)

----------


## Antique

> А вот чемпион по остроте угловой комнаты.


 В городе десятки таких зданий.

----------


## Antique

> Конец улицы - это просто обозначение края


 Если улица имеет нумерацию, то она имеет определённые начало и конец, правую и левую стороны.

----------


## kravshik

> Если улица имеет нумерацию, то она имеет определённые начало и конец, правую и левую стороны.


 есть предложение таки не раздувать муху из слона)))
и поговорить о чем либо более интересном....

просто тот уголок Канатной,с тупичком очень интересный и спокойный..и кстати это тоже конец улицы, если уж на то пошло)))

----------


## SaMoVar

В конце концов среди концов найдём конец мы наконец.
)))

Интересны места там на склонах.

----------


## malyutka_e

> В городе десятки таких зданий.


 Перечислите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Antique

> Перечислите, пожалуйста.


 В городе множество участков неправильной формы, например по Преображенской стыки участков по правую сторону. В чём интерес смотреть на острые углы?




> есть предложение таки не раздувать муху из слона)))


 Так это и есть слон.

----------


## Jaak Logus

*В Одессе обсудили судьбу «бельгийских» трамвайных остановок и старых колодцев*
http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/58266/

Интересно, как на государственном уровне, будет решена судьба остановки на Чернышевского?

----------


## Antique

> *В Одессе обсудили судьбу «бельгийских» трамвайных остановок и старых колодцев*
> http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/58266/
> Интересно, как на государственном уровне, будет решена судьба остановки на Чернышевского?


 Очень плохо, что трансформаторные подстанции обсуждение не затронуло. Из более чем 30 обьектов занесено только 3, причём одного типа (наиболее живописные трамвайные ТП).

А те три, которые занесены в реестр, из-за преступных действий Облэнерго приобрели менее аутентичный вид.

----------


## kravshik

> *В Одессе обсудили судьбу «бельгийских» трамвайных остановок и старых колодцев*
> http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/58266/
> 
> Интересно, как на государственном уровне, будет решена судьба остановки на Чернышевского?


 
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=316454


"Архитектура трамвайной истории"



 


интересно,попробуем спасти этот раритет....

----------


## kravshik

а вот еще срочная информация
у кого есть желание- срочно направляйтесь в конец ФР. бульвара ,конечную трамвая очистили от мусора!!!

вариантов два -либо под снос либо приведут в порядок,так как райончик намечается цивильный,так что не теряйте такую возможность!!!

----------


## Trs

> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=316454
> 
> интересно,попробуем спасти этот раритет....


 Какие шаги предприняты? Установлена ли связь с учредением, на балансе которого находится павильон? На чьём он вообще балансе? К ОГЭТу он не имеет отношения.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто-то помнит, что такое трамкарета и как она выглядела?

----------


## Trs

Помнить я их не могу, поскольку разминулся с ними лет на сто. Что это и как она выглядела знаю. В музее есть два колеса, которые моим предшественником были атрибутированы как колёса от подобного омнибуса, но я не могу до конца этому доверять. Всё-таки, гужевое отделение в ОТТУ аж до шестидесятых продержалось, кто уже знает от чего они на самом деле.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот как она выглядела. Офорт Г. Гармидера.

----------


## kravshik

> Помнить я их не могу, поскольку разминулся с ними лет на сто. Что это и как она выглядела знаю. В музее есть два колеса, которые моим предшественником были атрибутированы как колёса от подобного омнибуса, но я не могу до конца этому доверять. Всё-таки, гужевое отделение в ОТТУ аж до шестидесятых продержалось, кто уже знает от чего они на самом деле.


 Свои фото найти пока не могу,покажу чуть позже..

нашел Думские  
поражают своей необычностью и масштабом !!

----------


## Trs

ещё http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=2980&fullsize=1

----------


## malyutka_e

Почему у одного транспортного средства два названия?

----------


## Trs

Названия равноправны, происхождение разное.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Обычно тротуары в Одессе выкладывали из лавовой плиткой примерно 30х30см. Вокруг был торцованный ракушняк второй перекристаллизации. А что это за гигантские плиты лавы, которые не вписываются в каноны замощения?


 


> По-моему Канатная 11.
> .


   Я был неправ.
Во дворе по Канатной 11- тоже большие плиты.
 Но они:гранитные и квадратные.

----------


## Пушкин

Ришельевская №2 

К сожалению другого размера нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ришельевская №2 
> 
> К сожалению другого размера нет.


 Это отсюда? http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?rishelevskaya

----------


## Пушкин

> Это отсюда? http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?rishelevskaya


  Да,  новый сервис гугл "поиск по картинкам" хорошо работает... 
Я так понимаю что это кто то из наших форумчан создал. Как говорится - большой респект и уважуха!

----------


## Antique

> Да,  новый сервис гугл "поиск по картинкам" хорошо работает...


 Я этим новым сервисом наверное с 2011-го года пользуюсь.

таки да, с 2011-го:



> In June 2011, Google released a new option called "Search By Image"

----------


## Antique

> http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/58266/


 


> Обсудили и статус старинной карантинной башни, сохранившейся на границе Суворовской аллеи парка им. Т.Г. Шевченко. Несмотря на то, что на сегодняшний день объект не принят под охрану государства и не является объектом культурного наследия


 Это имеется виду основание башни, так как от башни осталось только основание? Или нечто другое?

----------


## kravshik

> Это имеется виду основание башни, так как от башни осталось только основание? Или нечто другое?


 Башня "Ципоркиса" сохранилась полностью,снаружи и внутри почти еще ,это та башня которая стыкуется с Карантинной стеной....а вот другая башня более разрушена,но я бы не сказал что совсем,  основание и  часть стен тоже есть

----------


## Antique

> Башня "Ципоркиса" сохранилась полностью,снаружи и внутри почти еще ,это та башня которая стыкуется с Карантинной стеной....


 Но это памятник архитектуры национального значения.  А вот на втором фото скорее всего то, о чём шла речь. Есть остатки ещё одной башни, вот от неё осталось только основание.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Но это памятник архитектуры национального значения.  А вот на втором фото скорее всего то, о чём шла речь. Есть остатки ещё одной башни, вот от неё осталось только основание.


 Она еще называлась "мертвецкой". А карантинная стена раньше была глухой. Позднее в ней вырезали арки для вида на порт.

----------


## malyutka_e

Несчастная Мавританская арка. http://dumskaya.net/news/stroiteli-povredili-mavritanskuyu-arku-034129/

----------


## Jorjic

Видимо, я совсем тупой. Никак не могу понять, почему на Дерибасовской стричь деревья нужно так, а в пятидесяти метрах в Красном переулке - по другому.

----------


## Antique

Может от породы зависит?

Как в Красном переулке нужно постричь деревья на Дерибасовской / Екатерининской, так как трёхэтажный дом с мансардой на углу совсем не видно, а он же формирует перспективу.




> Позднее в ней вырезали арки для вида на порт.


  А, вырезали - это многое объясняет.

----------


## mlch

> Она еще называлась "мертвецкой". А карантинная стена раньше была глухой. *Позднее в ней вырезали арки* для вида на порт.


 Не хочу Вас обижать, но сложилось впечатление, что Вы эти арки видели, самое позднее - в раннем детстве. Они не вырезаны. Они так построены!

----------


## Jorjic

> Может от породы зависит?


 Конечно, от породы. Только не деревьев, а людей.

----------


## kravshik

> Конечно, от породы. Только не деревьев, а людей.


 Класс,хорошо сказано!!! прямо в масть!!!

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Конечно, от породы. Только не деревьев, а людей.


 От этого конечно тоже зависит, но здесь присутствует и другой фактор.
Деревья на Дерибасовской ухоженные и со сформированной кроной. Т.е за ними ухаживали и подстригали раньше тоже. Деревья в Красном переулке повырастали как попало, т.е их никто, никогда не стриг. Поэтому и разные виды стрижки. В Красном переулке под "бокс", а на Дерибасовской под "канадку".

----------


## victor.odessa

> От этого конечно тоже зависит, но здесь присутствует и другой фактор.
> Деревья на Дерибасовской ухоженные и со сформированной кроной. Т.е за ними ухаживали и подстригали раньше тоже. Деревья в Красном переулке повырастали как попало, т.е их никто, никогда не стриг. Поэтому и разные виды стрижки. В Красном переулке под "бокс", а на Дерибасовской под "канадку".


 Хорошо, что не под Котовского...

----------


## nerC

> Конечно, от породы. Только не деревьев, а людей.


 А какие породы людей Вы знаете?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не хочу Вас обижать, но сложилось впечатление, что Вы эти арки видели, самое позднее - в раннем детстве. Они не вырезаны. Они так построены!


 Нет никаких оснований обижаться. Просто это то, о чем никто не задумывался. Все уверены, что аркадная стена всегда была такой, как сейчас. Но это заблуждение. Она строилась как ЗАЩИТНАЯ стена Карантина и в ней не могло быть отверстий. Та часть, которая сейчас открыта, была заложена ракушняком и была единым целым. Когда Карантин упразднили. стена долго стояла глухой. Потом, та часть стены, которая была внутри арки была просто вырезана и стена стала аркадой. Это не мои выдумки. Это хорошо видно на литографиях Франца Гросса и фотографиях Мигурского. Почитайте сочинения П. Т. Морозова. В начале XX века Бернардацци предлагал сделать на верхней части стены бельведер для прогулки публики (есть проект, могу показать). Лестница обвивала Пороховую башню (еще её называют "башней Ципоркиса") и вела на верхнюю часть стены. Над башней предполагалось устроить навес. Но проект не был реализован.

----------


## Скрытик

> Нет никаких оснований обижаться. Просто это то, о чем никто не задумывался. Все уверены, что аркадная стена всегда была такой, как сейчас. Но это заблуждение. Она строилась как ЗАЩИТНАЯ стена Карантина и в ней не могло быть отверстий. Та часть, которая сейчас открыта, была заложена ракушняком и была единым целым. Когда Карантин упразднили. стена долго стояла глухой. Потом, та часть стены, которая была внутри арки была просто вырезана и стена стала аркадой.


 При всем уважении. Вырезанные проемы не могли быть выложены так, как они есть сейчас - поверьте, стена из ракушняка просто вырезанная пилой обрушится через год. 
Посмотрите как выкладываются арки и проемы: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=3895&fullsize=1

----------


## malyutka_e

> При всем уважении. Вырезанные проемы не могли быть выложены так, как они есть сейчас - поверьте, стена из ракушняка просто вырезанная пилой обрушится через год. 
> Посмотрите как выкладываются арки и проемы: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=3895&fullsize=1


 Я понимаю, что означает фраза "при всем уважении". Но включите голову. Я эти стены видел и живьём, а не у Синявера,  и не один десяток раз, т. к. живу в Одессе почти 60 лет :smileflag:  Заложите проемы - и у вас будет глухая стена. Уберете заполнение - и у вас будет аркада :smileflag: . Арка держится без всякой подпорки - конструкция такая. И в конце концов, изучайте множество изображений и фотографий Карантина и его стен.

----------


## mlch

> Я понимаю, что означает фраза "при всем уважении". Но включите голову. Я эти стены видел и живьём, а не у Синявера,  и не один десяток раз, т. к. живу в Одессе почти 60 лет Заложите проемы - и у вас будет глухая стена. Уберете заполнение - и у вас будет аркада. Арка держится без всякой подпорки - конструкция такая. И в конце концов, изучайте множество изображений и фотографий Карантина и его стен.


 Для того, чтобы арка не обвалилась она должна иметь замковые камни, которые есть в арках Карантинной стены. Поставить эти камни, просто вырезав арки в существующей стене, технически невозможно. 
Если изначально стена строилась, как глухая, то возводить арки, а затем закладывать их камнем - никакого смысла. 
Значит или арки были изначально, или глухая стена была полностью разобрана, а на ее месте построена новая - с арками.
Второй вариант мне представляется бессмысленным.
Все это, конечно, только мое мнение. Но я не могу пока придумать никаких вразумительных аргументов в защиту Вашей версии.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Но я не могу пока придумать никаких вразумительных аргументов в защиту Вашей версии.


 Самое надежное, изучать историю по документам и свидетельствам современников :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Самое надежное, изучать историю по документам и свидетельствам современников


 Простите, но фото, которое я привел немного старше момента Вашего рождения. Может просто арки были заложены камнями?

----------


## mlch

> Самое надежное, изучать историю по документам и свидетельствам современников


 Историю люблю и изучаю. Но техническое образование мешает сразу принимать на веру Ваши предположения.  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Историю люблю и изучаю. Но техническое образование мешает сразу принимать на веру Ваши предположения.


 Тогда примите на веру  фотофакт.

----------


## Скрытик

> Может просто арки были заложены камнями?


 Так я и предположил вчера. Судя по Вашему фото они так изначально и строились. Потом проемы выбили.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Так я и предположил вчера. Судя по Вашему фото они так изначально и строились. Потом проемы выбили.


 Фото не мое, Мигурского. Теперь ни у кого нет сомнений, что стена была глухой?

----------


## Trs

Куйбышева, 31: идёт снос дома Скульского (Влодек, 1891).

----------


## kravshik

> Она вообще намного старше нас всех А сейчас вообще разваливается. Первоначальных ограждений почти не осталось. Но сути дела это не меняет. Вот только один пример из многих. Немного увеличенная фотография Мигурскогою. Посмотрите как построена нижняя стена Карантина. На верхней тоже НЕТ ПРОСВЕТОВ и в левой её части можно различить такую же конструкцию, даже виден замковый камень. Правда, в районе Пороховой башки сверху какой-то туман.  Я уже не говорю про литографии, где эта глухая стена видна еще четче. Так что, выводы делайте сами.


 Внизу видна стена с изначально сделанными но не раскрытыми арками,скорее всего верхняя стена была сделана в таком же стиле..а потом уже арки раскрыли,а вообще странно первый раз слышу что она была глухой,сами арки сделаны очень хорошо...камни подогнаны друг к другу очень прочно ,я думал всегда ,что это было сделано изначально...

----------


## mlch

> Фото не мое, Мигурского. Теперь ни у кого нет сомнений, что стена была глухой?


 Извините, есть.
На представленном фото верхней стены практически не видно. Ощущение, что при печати ее закрыли или затемнили на негативе.
А то, что нижняя стена глухая еще не говорит, что и верхняя была такой же. Я не утверждаю, что я однозначно прав. Но и в Вашей правоте 100% уверенности нету. 
Будем искать дополнительную информацию

----------


## VicTur

> Единомышленники,есть подборка газетных материалов "За Одессу"  
> если кому интересно,помогите  освободить комнату,в свое время собирал,делал свой архив,часть отсканировал,часть нашел в сети,но выкинуть рука не поднялась,желательно не затягивать,а то супруга грозилась выбросить)),предлагал нашему Архиварису Сергею,но он что-то передумал...никак не заберет...
> 
> есть интересные вещи....тех времен.  (СССР)


 Через две недели я мог бы вырваться посмотреть. Правда, ничего не могу обещать (по той же причине, что и ты, — как женатый человек ты меня поймёшь))). Но наверняка мы что-нибудь придумаем, чтобы сохранить коллекцию.

----------


## VicTur

> Да,  новый сервис гугл "поиск по картинкам" хорошо работает... 
> Я так понимаю что это кто то из наших форумчан создал. Как говорится - большой респект и уважуха!


 Да, в списке участников проекта есть и ребята с форума.
Кстати, меня тоже можно вносить в этот список: второе фото с этой страницы взято из нашего семейного архива. Стоит указать, что автор фото — Дниир Климовский.

----------


## Скрытик

> Через две недели я мог бы вырваться посмотреть. Правда, ничего не могу обещать (по той же причине, что и ты, — как женатый человек ты меня поймёшь))). Но наверняка мы что-нибудь придумаем, чтобы сохранить коллекцию.


 У меня есть где хранить, но очень сложно с "подъехать". В любой день готов принять и разместить.
Кстати, уже есть несколько десятков фото Водяного. Если кому интересно, могу отсканировать.

----------


## Trs

Был на Куйбышева. № 29 снесён без остатка, № 31 в процессе сноса. № 27 — снос начат. Вероятно, расчистят аж до Золотого Ключика.

----------


## Jorjic

> Был на Куйбышева. № 29 снесён без остатка, № 31 в процессе сноса. № 27 — снос начат. Вероятно, расчистят аж до Золотого Ключика.

----------


## Trs

Спасибо. Я сегодня не фотографировал, не на что было. У меня из сносимых домов нет только № 27, как двухэтажного флигеля, который начали сносить, так и одноэтажного, который снесли вместе с № 29. Возможно, кто-то его сфотографировал до сноса?

----------


## Jorjic

Это снято осенью 2004 года

----------


## Trs

Спасибо!

http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2270484 — предложение собрать в один список сносы домов прошлых лет.

----------


## Trs

Бельгийского павильона в Аркадии, судя по всему, больше нет.

----------


## Antique

> Бельгийского павильона в Аркадии, судя по всему, больше нет.


 Да уж. Куда смотрело управление памятников.

А дома на Белинского пока ещё стоят.

----------


## ASnake

> А дома на Белинского пока ещё стоят.


  только та часть которую видно с улицы, сзади их активно разбирают.

----------


## kravshik

> Бельгийского павильона в Аркадии, судя по всему, больше нет.


 Это точно!!!!!!!!!!!??????? как можно было уничтожить такой павильон..хотя в наше время хватает дебилов ..которым история вообще никак!!

главное уточнить, точно его нет???? чтобы не получилось как со сцепками говорили будут сцепки,а на самом деле получился К1..........

----------


## Коннект 002

> Это точно!!!!!!!!!!!??????? как можно было уничтожить такой павильон..хотя в наше время хватает дебилов ..которым история вообще никак!!
> 
> главное уточнить, точно его нет???? чтобы не получилось как со сцепками говорили будут сцепки,а на самом деле получился К1..........


   а где он был? В нём размещалась диспетчерская? Если так, то его 100% нет
палеты с плиткой на том месте стоят

http://tinyurl.com/qjxmrff

----------


## Trs

Нет, вблизи ресторана. Серенький такой, небольшой.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Нет, вблизи ресторана. Серенький такой, небольшой.


 http://i2.imageban.ru/out/2014/03/09/52f05995cdf62b6412c2f62cec672ce6.jpg справа он?
А вообще то есть соответствующая тема и там достаточно фото по которым можно чётко определить что снесли  и что оставили

----------


## OMF

> http://i2.imageban.ru/out/2014/03/09/52f05995cdf62b6412c2f62cec672ce6.jpg справа он?
> А вообще то есть соответствующая тема и там достаточно фото по которым можно чётко определить что снесли  и что оставили


 Он самый!

----------


## Trs

О том, что его снесли, писали на транспортном форуме, даже с фотографией пустого места, где он был.

----------


## kravshik

> Нет, вблизи ресторана. Серенький такой, небольшой.

----------


## Screech

Первый оперный в руинах после пожара было фото?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Первый оперный в руинах после пожара было фото?


 Фото или рисунок?

----------


## Screech

> Фото или рисунок?


  Проще выложить.Наверно, уже было,но вдруг. 1873.Вроде фото

----------


## SaMoVar

Бельгийская остановка и мостик в Аркадии стоят. Инфа только что.

----------


## Trs

Очень хорошо. Вероятно, автор увиденной мной фотографии ошибся или с местом съёмки или с подписью.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Бельгийская остановка и мостик в Аркадии стоят. Инфа только что.


 А что там за война в Аркадии? Где эти активисты были раньше, "пока не началось"? Поздно, печень уже отвалилась.

----------


## SaMoVar

Во-первых, лучше поздно, чем никогда.
Во-вторых, законными путями там было не прошибить. Мы пробовали.
В-третьих - про зеркало.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Во-первых, лучше поздно, чем никогда.


 Лучше поздно что? Пленку назад не прокрутишь.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Бельгийская остановка и мостик в Аркадии стоят. Инфа только что.


 Это "дезинфа". Остановка давно снесена.

----------


## Antique

А сфотографировать проблематично, может с какого-то склона видно место?

----------


## kravshik

> Это "дезинфа". Остановка давно снесена.


 ребята, определитесь пожалуйста....сам пока  не успеваю выбраться.................

----------


## kravshik

> Очень хорошо. Вероятно, автор увиденной мной фотографии ошибся или с местом съёмки или с подписью.


 так покажи фото...............

----------


## OMF

> так покажи фото...............


 См. пост №27513

----------


## OMF

> Это "дезинфа". Остановка давно снесена.


 Остановка снесена, но бельгийский павильон НЕ БЫЛ на остановке. См. пост 27513.

----------


## malyutka_e

> 


 На фото от 31.01.2014 этого павильона уже нет.

----------


## Trs

На фото от 31.01.2014 его и быть не могло! Он же стоит возле ресторана, по диагонали от мостика.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На фото от 31.01.2014 его и быть не могло! Он же стоит возле ресторана, по диагонали от мостика.


 А тот, который стоял напротив кольца? Его тоже нет.

----------


## Antique

Да, действительно, это же примерно середина Аллеи. Тут советский ресторан был. Павильон находится рядом с дореволюционным рестораном. 

Ещё раз: мост, ресторан (Сигала, он же "Южная пальмира") и павильон находятся в нескольких метров друг от друга возле самого моря.. Координаты: http://goo.gl/maps/YomXz

----------


## Antique

> А тот, который стоял напротив кольца? Его тоже нет.


 Там, где стоит этот остановочный павильон трамвай не ходит десятилетиями и кольца нет (а было ли оно вообще?). Тот круг, который можно было увидеть до недавнего времени советского происхождения, до Октябрьской революции трамвай ходил до самого моря, где и была остановка.

----------


## mlch

> А тот, который стоял напротив кольца? Его тоже нет.


 А что, был? Возможно, у меня склероз, но за последние пятьдесят с хвостиком лет не помню я там павильона.

----------


## kravshik

На кольце старинного павильона не было...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Там, где стоит этот остановочный павильон трамвай не ходит десятилетиями и кольца нет (а было ли оно вообще?). Тот круг, который можно было увидеть до недавнего времени советского происхождения, до Октябрьской революции трамвай ходил до самого моря, где и была остановка.


  Когда-то остановка (или разворотное кольцо), разумеется была, раз был бельгийский павильон ("дыма без огня не бывает"). По всей видимости, старинный трамвай в Одессе был двусторонним с обоими постами управления, что не требовало разворотного кольца на конечной. Как раз в этом месте, упрощённо говоря, и был конечный тупик, где водитель менял пост управления и переезжал на другой путь, чтоб ехать в сторону центра города. (А, может, кольцо и было, тогда нужно было ехать по правой стороне балки и делать круг как раз по тому самому старинному мостику над балкой у самого пляжа и возвращаться по левой стороне балки). Вы лучше у ОМFа спросите, он тут у нас, понимаете, "зксперт" на форуме в этих вопросах, и лучше меня знает...

----------


## Коннект 002

> На фото от 31.01.2014 этого павильона уже нет.


 странно, но 8 марта павильон снова есть    :smileflag:  http://tinyurl.com/n94onds
На Вашей панораме он не вошёл в кадр поскольку находится значительно правее

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, павильон на месте.

----------


## Скрытик

> Когда-то остановка (или разворотное кольцо), разумеется была, раз был бельгийский павильон ("дыма без огня не бывает"). По всей видимости, старинный трамвай в Одессе был двусторонним с обоими постами управления, что не требовало разворотного кольца на конечной.


 Да мы уже ка-то обсуждали. Было кольцо трамвая, он разворачивался через мостик. Вот фотографии рельс на нем - http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=10651&fullsize=1

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Согласен, только я тогда в обсуждении вопроса ещё не участвовал :smileflag: .

----------


## kravshik

> На фото от 31.01.2014 его и быть не могло! Он же стоит возле ресторана, по диагонали от мостика.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А вот и трамвай, поворачивающий с моста к павильону.

----------


## kravshik

На фото видны рельсы, и бельгийские "грибки". Там была конечная 17, 25 и 26а маршрутов до 1928 г. (OMF)

----------


## Коннект 002

учитывая фото, трамвай двигался в Аркадию по путям с противоположной от цент аллеи стороны балки (через нынешнюю автостоянку, мимо  канализационно-насосной станции), переезжал через мостик и возвращался по центральной аллее на Генуэзскую.
Например так:

----------


## BIGBIG

Где этот вид?

----------


## malyutka_e

> На кольце старинного павильона не было...


 Если идти к морю, то он был слева, рядом была площадка с шашлыками, а справа - кольцо. Он был переделан в магазинчик, может поэтому его не помнят. Или у меня склероз?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Где этот вид?


 Дача Ланжерон.

----------


## kravshik

> учитывая фото, трамвай двигался в Аркадию по путям с противоположной от цент аллеи стороны балки (через нынешнюю автостоянку, мимо  канализационно-насосной станции), переезжал через мостик и возвращался по центральной аллее на Генуэзскую.
> Например так:


 Мне кажется ,что это маршрут №26 который спускался по Каманина сверху, с 8 ст Б.Ф и переезжал через мостик

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мне кажется ,что это маршрут №26 который спускался по Каманина сверху, с 8 ст Б.Ф и переезжал через мостик


 Коннект 002 прав. Трамвай таки шел мимо канализационно-насосной станции. На рисунке разрушений послевоенной Одессы на этом участке видны остатки трамвайных электрических столбов. Но до войны в 30-е годы кольцо было недалеко от ныне уничтоженного.

----------


## kravshik

> Коннект 002 прав. Трамвай таки ехал мимо канализационно-насосной станции. На рисунке разрушений послевоенной Одессы на этом участке видны остатки трамвайных электрических столбов. Но до войны в 30-е годы кольцо было недалеко от ныне уничтоженного.


 я не спорю,но сверху тоже ходил 26 маршрут.....через мостик,а вот,то что трамвай ходил в свое время по другому краю балки это очень интересная инфа....честно говоря ,я даже никогда и не мог предположить что он там ходил...а потом через мостик,я думал все фото трамвая возле мостика и трамвайного павильона о котором мы начали разговор...это все виды как раз 26 маршрута ,и еще если есть фото интересно будет посмотреть остатки столбов по той стороне балки

----------


## Trs

Все маршруты, имевшие конечную в Аркадии, разворачивались через кольцо по обе стороны балки.

----------


## malyutka_e

Объявление. В субботу  в 12.00 возле памятника Воронцова Яков Гопп проводит сбор подписей против строительства бензоколонки возле Потемкинской лестницы и в поддержку сохранности других объектов культурного наследия. Всех, кого это волнует и их друзей просьба поддержать, пока не поздно.

----------


## kravshik

КАКАЯ ЕЩЕ ЗАПРАВКА ВОЗЛЕ ПОТЕМКИНСКОЙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????


ЧТО ЕЩЕ ЗА УРОДЫ НАШЛИСЬ??????!!!!!!!!!!

СРОЧНО НАДО ЧТО-ТО ДЕЛАТЬ......КТО И ЧТО СТРОИТ??? ОТКУДА ИНФОРМАЦИЯ


хОТЯ ДУМАЮ ,ЧТО ЭТО УЖЕ БЕСПОЛЕЗНО--ЕСЛИ УЖ КОМУ-ТО ТАКОЕ ПРИШЛО В ГОЛОВУ,ЗНАЧИТ МОГУТ И ТАКОЕ ПРОДВИНУТЬ...ДА Я ПОНИМАЮ ,ЧТО БОРОТЬСЯ НАДО,НО УЧИТЫВАЯ КАК СТРОЯТ.....СОБИРАЙ НЕ СОБИРАЙ ПОДПИСИ ХОТЬ 100 000 ,ХОТЬ.......СТРОИЛИ И СТРОЯТ..А НЕДОВОЛЬНЫХ ЛИБО В КУТУЗКУ ЛИБО ВООБЩЕ НЕ СЛУШАЮТ И РЕШАЮТ ВСЕ ПРОЕКТЫ ,ГДЕ-ТО ЕЩЕ ВЫШЕ.....

ПРОСТО ПОДПИСИ ЭТО НЕДЕЙСТВЕННО....КАК ПО МНЕ....НО ЭТО МОЕ МНЕНИЕ---В Одессе РАЗОЧАРОВЫВАЮСЬ ВСЕ БОЛЬШЕ И БОЛЬШЕ....В ПЛАНЕ ТОГО,ЧТО МЫ НИКОГДА САМИ НЕ МОЖЕМ РЕШИТЬ СУДЬБУ ГОРОДА....

ДАЖЕ И НЕ СИДЯ ЗА КОМПЬЮТЕРОМ, А ИМЕННО КАКИМИ-ТО ДЕЛАМИ,ВСЕ РАВНО БЕСПОЛЕЗНО С ЭТИМ СПОРИТЬ.....В ПОСЛЕДНЕЕ ВРЕМЯ СТОЛЬКО НАСТРОИЛИ,И ТОЛКУ С ЭТИХ ПОДПИСЕЙ КОТОРЫЕ ВСЕ СОБИРАЛИ,ТОЛКУ С ПРОТЕСТОВ КОТОРЫЕ МЫ ВЫСТРАИВАЛИ ВОЗЛЕ ОБЪЕКТОВ..............

----------


## Melomanka

Вот ссылка: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azh_wDzjw7E.
Яша и на Фэйсбуке  постоянно информирует о состоянии дел по сохранению архитектурных памятников Одессы. Там можно задать ему любой вопрос.

----------


## malyutka_e

Посмотрите http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/8qv/

----------


## kravshik

напомните друзья -это Одесса или нет
если Одесса,    -Горького или Савицкого????

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Объявление. В субботу  в 12.00 возле памятника Воронцова Яков Гопп проводит сбор подписей против строительства бензоколонки возле Потемкинской лестницы и в поддержку сохранности других объектов культурного наследия. Всех, кого это волнует и их друзей просьба поддержать, пока не поздно.


 Обязательно поддержу.

----------


## kravshik

> Объявление. В субботу  в 12.00 возле памятника Воронцова Яков Гопп проводит сбор подписей против строительства бензоколонки возле Потемкинской лестницы и в поддержку сохранности других объектов культурного наследия. Всех, кого это волнует и их друзей просьба поддержать, пока не поздно.


 Морские ворота Одессы, то место, откуда она начиналась, пытаются лишить исторического лица. Прямо на Приморской улице власть имущие собираются построить небоскребы а-ля Нью-Йорк. А Лунный парк, бывший Пионерский, хотят превратить в санитарную зону очередной автозаправки. Однако давайте изучим предложения инвесторов. 12 марта состоялись общественные слушания, где был представлен Детальный план территории , разработанный киевским институтом "Гипроград".
Согласно плана на месте бывшей школы моряков должен быть возведен торгово-развлекательный центр высотой 39 метров. Крыша центра достигнет уровня Приморского бульвара.

Деволановский спуск будет застроен высотными гостиницами и бизнес-центрами. Проезжей части не останется. Вместо нее будет пассаж с пешеходной зоной. Однако самое интересное не это. *В 300 метрах от имеющейся заправки план очень уважаемого киевского института предусматривает еще одну автозаправку - и где бы вы думали? - на месте подпорной стены, которая также является памятником архитектуры.*

----------


## Jorjic

> Морские ворота Одессы, то место, откуда она начиналась, пытаются лишить исторического лица. Прямо на Приморской улице власть имущие собираются построить небоскребы а-ля Нью-Йорк. А Лунный парк, бывший Пионерский, хотят превратить в санитарную зону очередной автозаправки. Однако давайте изучим предложения инвесторов. 12 марта состоялись общественные слушания, где был представлен Детальный план территории , разработанный киевским институтом "Гипроград".
> Согласно плана на месте бывшей школы моряков должен быть возведен торгово-развлекательный центр высотой 39 метров. Крыша центра достигнет уровня Приморского бульвара.
> Деволановский спуск будет застроен высотными гостиницами и бизнес-центрами. Проезжей части не останется. Вместо нее будет пассаж с пешеходной зоной. Однако самое интересное не это. В 300 метрах от имеющейся заправки план *очень уважаемого киевского института* предусматривает еще одну автозаправку - и где бы вы думали? - на месте подпорной стены, которая также является памятником архитектуры.


 Читается, как страшная сказка. Особенно впечатлил "очень уважаемый"... Дальше непечатное...

----------


## Torry Kratch

Исторический факт --- самосвалы ГАЗ-93 (на базе Газ-51) выпускались вначале в Одессе (1948 г).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDJTJ1dzHIY

----------


## Trs

Ну вот и всё с домом Тарнопольского.

----------


## Малиновский

На  facebook выложили фото площади Мартыновского 1970х годов. Не знаю, были они тут или нет, но вот:

----------


## Antique

> Ну вот и всё с домом Тарнопольского.


 Мда, вот такие новости: http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/8qv/ хотя сегодня вечером мне один знакомый написал, что дальнейшее разрушение удалось остановить. Уже не знаю, правильно ли я его понял, судя по фотографии углового здания уже нет.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Вложение 7959889
Этот снимок явно уже после 1980 года, так как автоматы газированной воды более современной конструкции, в отличие от тех, которые были в основном в семидесятые. Да и урны железные тоже, мне кажется, уже из восьмидесятых.


А на фото вот такие:


Которые были модификацией более ранней модели (фото в низу), где отказались от подсвечиваемого стеклянного рекламного табло, заменив на простую надпись на металлическом корпусе (фото в верху).

----------


## chereshny1958

Я тоже думаю, что 80-е годы: на мальчике шапочка-петушок, а за деревом мужчина в заправленных в сапоги брюках. Это мода 80-х.

----------


## kravshik

ПОВТОРЮСЬ???




> напомните друзья -это Одесса или нет
> 
> если Одесса,    -Горького или Савицкого????

----------


## OMF

> ПОВТОРЮСЬ???


 ЕМНИП, не Одесса - это Ту-124, которые в Одессе не базировались.

----------


## феерический

> Я тоже думаю, что 80-е годы: на мальчике шапочка-петушок, а за деревом мужчина в заправленных в сапоги брюках. Это мода 80-х.


 глубоко копаете. просто посмотрите на заднюю часть икаруса на 3й фотографии)

----------


## OMF

> глубоко копаете. просто посмотрите на заднюю часть икаруса на 3й фотографии)


 Ничего не значит... 260-е в Одессе были с 75-76 года.

----------


## феерический

Ошибся. Думал что они уже в 80х появились.

----------


## OMF

> Ошибся. Думал что они уже в 80х появились.


 Это просто замечание. Снимок вполне может быть и из конца 70-х - начала 80-х, т.к. я точно не помню в каком году на 116/126 маршрутах пошли Икарусы, но в 79-м уже были точно.

----------


## OMF

> Читается, как страшная сказка. Особенно впечатлил "очень уважаемый"... Дальше непечатное...


 Киевский Гипроград действительно заслуживает *исключительно* непечатных слов, но почему-то никто не возмущается портовым холодильником, уж точно "воздуха не озонирующим" и глазу неприятным ни с какой стороны.

----------


## kravshik

> Киевский Гипроград действительно заслуживает *исключительно* непечатных слов, но почему-то никто не возмущается портовым холодильником, уж точно "воздуха не озонирующим" и глазу неприятным ни с какой стороны.


 Он уже построен и стоит там уже давно и тем более на территории порта....его то сносит сейчас никто не будет....и тем более это портовая инфраструктура...да и сам порт тоже тогда уже не в масть.....а тут только собираются что-то строить...как ТАКОЕ ВООБЩЕ МОГЛО ПРИЙТИ В ГОЛОВУ.....МОЗГИ ЕСТЬ у них!!!

----------


## OMF

Ну хорошо, допустим высотка там ни к чему, хотя она и в стороне от лестницы, да и 40 метров я не уверен, что "достанут" до бульвара. А холодильник... Как часто к его стенам подходят корабли с заморскими бананами???
Что касается Деволановского сп., то совершенно правильно надо убирать эту клоаку. Вот только потемкинцы внизу будут таки точно выглядеть комично - "счас рупь подниму и пойдем на спуск по магазинам шляться"

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> глубоко копаете. просто посмотрите на заднюю часть икаруса на 3й фотографии)


  Я тоже тогда про Икарус подумал, но действительно 260-е (а это может быть и корма гармошки 280-го) появились со второй половины семидесятых, но автоматы газированной воды, краткую характеристику которых привёл выше, направляют, всё-таки к восьмидесятым годам.

----------


## malyutka_e

> глубоко копаете. просто посмотрите на заднюю часть икаруса на 3й фотографии)


 Это женский взгляд на обычные для вас вещи. Мода довольно точный указатель времени.

----------


## Melomanka

> Это женский взгляд на обычные для вас вещи. Мода довольно точный указатель времени.


 Да-да..
Я вот посмотрела, и сразу заметила: мужчина одет в потертые джинсы-бананы, с отворотом внизу, на куртке вставные полосы -это явно мода середины 80-х .  На мальчике тоже куртка с резинкой на талии и крылышками по линии плеч  -у меня подобная была в 1987-м. 
 Дешевая вывеска на кафешке сделана в духе перестроечного времени.
Да, и урны  - черно-бело-полосатые  -вроде ж совсем недавно еще стояли!
А за углом этого здания, если не ошибаюсь, тогда было что-то типа книжного базарчика... Я там один раз 5 долларов продавала спекулянту! )))

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Абсолютно верно!

----------


## Antique

Девоановский спуск является одним из самых значимых мест для истории Одессы. Именно в складах на спуске хранилось зерно и где в Украине есть складские комплексы более чем 150 летней давности?

----------


## mlch

> Да, и урны  - черно-бело-полосатые  -вроде ж совсем недавно еще стояли!


 Урны эти были и в 70-х и в 90-х так что урна, в данном случае - не показатель.

----------


## OMF

> Девоановский спуск является одним из самых значимых мест для истории Одессы. Именно в складах на спуске хранилось зерно и где в Украине есть складские комплексы более чем 150 летней давности?


 А на месте Оперного стояла кибитка скифского царька. Что ж не сохранили, гады .

----------


## malyutka_e

У меня вопрос к Trs и OMF. Как вы думаете, долго ли еще трамвай будет ездить по таким рельсам? Или скоро с них спрыгнет, если скорость будет подходящая? Это не фотошоп, это реальность

----------


## malyutka_e

Свежие фотографии разгрома. Если кому надо для архива, могу прислать в хорошем качестве.

----------


## malyutka_e

Как вы думаете, что забыл Р.Тарпан?

----------


## Kamin

Добавлю фото общей панорамы угла

----------


## Скрытик

> Как вы думаете, что забыл Р.Тарпан?


  Посадить деревья?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Как вы думаете, что забыл Р.Тарпан?


 Над входными дверями отсутствует навес и металлические ограждения перед окнами.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Посадить деревья?


 100%

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> У меня вопрос к Trs и OMF. Как вы думаете, долго ли еще трамвай будет ездить по таким рельсам? Или скоро с них спрыгнет, если скорость будет подходящая? Это не фотошоп, это реальность


 Это, что интересно, оптический эффект, когда фотографируешь перспективу под очень острым углом относительно поверхности и на низкой от земли высоте. Подобное фото было как-то на фотосайте Паровоза (железнодорожный фотофорум) с Молдавской дороги, где я оставил комментарий, что не нужно подобными снимками позорить Молдавскую дорогу. Что вы думаете? Модератор (или администратор) просто удалил мой комментарий. И все дела. Лечение головы методом её отсечения  :smileflag: .

----------


## Скрытик

> 100%


 Даже лунок не оставил (((
Хотя бы так - 
http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=2466&fullsize=1

----------


## malyutka_e

> Даже лунок не оставил (((
> Хотя бы так - 
> http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=2466&fullsize=1


 Да, тротуар перед гостиницей выпадает из общего стиля. Как бельмо на глазу.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это, что интересно, оптический эффект, когда фотографируешь перспективу под очень острым углом относительно поверхности и на низкой от земли высоте. Подобное фото было ка-то на фотосайте Паровоза (железнодорожный фотофорум) с Молдавской дороги, где я оставил комментарий, что не нужно подобными снимками позорить Молдавскую дорогу. Что вы думаете? Модератор (или администратор) просто удалил мой комментарий. И все дела. Лечение головы методом её отсечения .


 Большая проблема видится на расстоянии :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Над входными дверями отсутствует навес и металлические ограждения перед окнами.


 А грифонов и обещанные стеклянные шары восстановил? Знаю, что грифоны были изготовлены. Но, как мне кажется на крыше они так и не появились пока. Впрочем, я уже пару месяцев не был на Дерибасовской. Может что-то и продвинулось?

----------


## kravshik

> Это, что интересно, оптический эффект, когда фотографируешь перспективу под очень острым углом относительно поверхности и на низкой от земли высоте. Подобное фото было ка-то на фотосайте Паровоза (железнодорожный фотофорум) с Молдавской дороги, где я оставил комментарий, что не нужно подобными снимками позорить Молдавскую дорогу. Что вы думаете? Модератор (или администратор) просто удалил мой комментарий. И все дела. Лечение головы методом её отсечения .


 самое интересное ,что это не оптический эффект....!!!!! такое есть и сейчас на Люстдорфской дороге,участок Парашютная-Красный крест...и на линии 10-ки....конечная  Рабина-Дом Мебели...и дальше...

да при мерцании воздуха иногда создается такой похожий оптический эффект...но это реальность!!! я сам ощущаю такие рельсы и трясет ужасно.особенно когда вагон разгоняется на Люстд. дороге так ,что пассажиров в вагоне мотыляет и кидает в разные стороны!!!!!!! как вообще можно разгоняться по таким путям!!!!.да и видео сам недавно снимал сзади с  вагона...найду размещю.так что  факт.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Свежие фотографии разгрома. Если кому надо для архива, могу прислать в хорошем качестве.


 Да, наш знаменитый военкомат ушёл в небытие...

----------


## malyutka_e

> самое интересное ,что это не оптический эффект....!!!!! такое есть и сейчас на Люстдорфской дороге,участок Парашютная-Красный крест...и на линии 10-ки....конечная  Рабина-Дом Мебели...и дальше...
> 
> да при мерцании воздуха иногда создается такой похожий оптический эффект...но это реальность!!! я сам ощущаю такие рельсы и трясет ужасно.особенно когда вагон разгоняется на Люстд. дороге так ,что пассажиров в вагоне мотыляет и кидает в разные стороны!!!!!!! как вообще можно разгоняться по таким путям!!!!.да и видео сам недавно снимал сзади с  вагона...найду размещю.так что  факт.


 А это участок между 4-й и 5-й ст. Б. Фонтана, как раз напротив юр. академии. Кивалов мог бы вложиться и поменять рельсы

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Кravshik! А возьмите участок первого трамвая за городом! Там картина на много хуже! Только напротив новой Таврии сразу за Паустовской улицей небольшой участок капитально отремонтированного пути по железнодорожной технологии со стандартными ж.д. бетонными шпалами с закладными и клеммными болтами. 





> А это участок между 4-й и 5-й ст. Б. Фонтана, как раз напротив юр. академии. Кивалов мог бы вложиться и поменять рельсы.


 Как Таврия для участка первого маршрута напротив себя.

----------


## Antique

> Свежие фотографии разгрома. Если кому надо для архива, могу прислать в хорошем качестве.


 Наружные стены хорошей толщины. Я сомневаюсь, что оно было аварийным. Это напоминает мне историю с аварийной стеной здания в Симферополе, которую из-за крепости демонтировали всю неделю.

----------


## Antique

> А на месте Оперного стояла кибитка скифского царька. Что ж не сохранили, гады .


 Это не к месту, балаган в другом разделе.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А грифонов и обещанные стеклянные шары восстановил? Знаю, что грифоны были изготовлены. Но, как мне кажется на крыше они так и не появились пока. Впрочем, я уже пару месяцев не был на Дерибасовской. Может что-то и продвинулось?


  На поставленный Вами вопрос ответить не могу, т.к. тоже, последний раз был на Дерибасовской несколько месяцев т.н, а вот грифоны действительно были изготовлены и хранились со стороны Греческой площади.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Наружные стены хорошей толщины. Я сомневаюсь, что оно было аварийным. Это напоминает мне историю с аварийной стеной здания в Симферополе, которую из-за крепости демонтировали всю неделю.


 Подобня история произошла с бывшими двухэтажными общагами возле тюрьмы на Черноморской дороге, где примыкает Парашютная улица. Первый дом (11/1) решили разрушить, но бомбили его очень долго ("ветхое аварийное жильё"), стены были чересчур и до неприличия капитальны для сложившегося мнения о них. Этот дом был слева от тюремных ворот. Сейчас там АЗС и автомойка. А вот со вторым (11/2), справа, исходя из истории с первым, поступили умнее. Снеся все перекрытия, в пустой коробке заново оборудовали помещения и открыли супермаркет сантехники.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Вложение 7959889

Это же место сфотографировал сегодня:
Вложение 7969950Вложение 7969951

----------


## mlch

Наверное, пару сотен раз за свою жизнь проходил по Ланжерону, но только сегодня впервые обратил внимание вот на это:


Это расположено ближе к дальнему от парка Шевченко краю, на склоне над дорожкой. Свод довольно неплохо сохранился. Ширина узковата для ворот. Скорее - узкая дверь или выход дренажной системы. Лестница слева выводит, в конечном счете на Трассу здоровья. Но не сразу. Наверху - довольно ровная площадка, которая наводит на мысль, что под ней возможен какой-то фундамент. 
У кого какие есть предположения или информация, что было на этом месте?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Это вход в катакомбы со сводчатым потолком здесь в Ланжероне я помню с рождения. Периодически он зарастает высокой травой и незнающий человек его просто не видит, но в моей памяти он (вход) был здесь всегда на этом месте. Такие входы назывались минами (это слово означает шахта), как отдельные оборудованные сводчатым потолком штольни, так и таким же образом входы в катакомбы через подвалы старых зданий в городе. Коридор со сводчатым потолком оборудовался в слабых глиняных породах, соединяющих собственно катакомбы (каменные выработки в слое пильного известняка) с поверхностью, где известковые породы не имели прямого выхода на поверхность.

----------


## mlch

> Это вход в катакомбы со сводчатым потолком здесь в Ланжероне я помню с рождения. Периодически он зарастает высокой травой и незнающий человек его просто не видит, но в моей памяти он (вход) был здесь всегда на этом месте. Такие входы назывались минами (это слово означает шахта), как отдельные оборудованные сводчатым потолком штольни, так и таким же образом входы в катакомбы через подвалы старых зданий в городе. Коридор со сводчатым потолком оборудовался в слабых глиняных породах, соединяющих собственно катакомбы (каменные выработки в слое пильного известняка) с поверхностью, где известковые породы не имели прямого выхода на поверхность.


 Возможно Вы и правы. Но уж как-то не типично этот свод выглядит для входа в катакомбы. Зачем было пробивать штольню через глину и тратить силы, время и ресурсы на обустройство сводов, если рядом, практически в нескольких десятках метрах есть выходы ракушняка, Да и выше по склонам их должно было хватать раньше. Так что скорее это все же выглядит, как свод какого-то заброшенного подвала или дренажной штольни. Знаю по Трассе здоровья еще, как минимум, два места с похожими остатками. В одном месте - явный фундамент с подвалом. В другом - скорее дренажная система.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Возможно, что это и дренажная штольня. Но мне в память врезалось объяснение, что это вход в катакомбы. Тут нужен совет специалиста.

----------


## SaMoVar

Помню хорошо это место. Оно на моей детской дороге к морю. Взрослые объясняли, что это - заложенный вход в катакомбы.

----------


## OMF

> У меня вопрос к Trs и OMF. Как вы думаете, долго ли еще трамвай будет ездить по таким рельсам? Или скоро с них спрыгнет, если скорость будет подходящая? Это не фотошоп, это реальность


 Это, конечно, плохо, но с одной стороны, на зуме и не так еще бывает, с другой стороны, на 5 км/час проползти можно, с третьей стороны, надо менять, но у государства другие заботы...

----------


## OMF

> Это не к месту, балаган в другом разделе.


 У вас балаган, я понимаю, на майдане (коло бани, революция иде), но складам, хоть и 150-летней давности, не место в центре города.

----------


## Antique

> но складам, хоть и 150-летней давности, не место в центре города.


 "Взять все да и поделить" (с) Булгаков. Собачье сердце

 Дом (склад) на Белинского уже снесли, дом Папудова и ещё десятки зданий по всему городу на снос!

----------


## kravshik

> Наверное, пару сотен раз за свою жизнь проходил по Ланжерону, но только сегодня впервые обратил внимание вот на это:
> 
> Это расположено ближе к дальнему от парка Шевченко краю, на склоне над дорожкой. Свод довольно неплохо сохранился. Ширина узковата для ворот. Скорее - узкая дверь или выход дренажной системы. Лестница слева выводит, в конечном счете на Трассу здоровья. Но не сразу. Наверху - довольно ровная площадка, которая наводит на мысль, что под ней возможен какой-то фундамент. 
> У кого какие есть предположения или информация, что было на этом месте?


 да этот сводик интересный,мы давно на него внимание обратили.....

коллега,предлагаю тут спросить....нам будет интересно его обсудить,*вопросик уже подкинул на эту тему.*

*Вопрос к знающим. Старые городские коммуникации: люки, глубокие шахты, колодцы, кто то знает о их истории и для чего они?
*



http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=985705

----------


## Коннект 002

> У вас балаган, я понимаю, на майдане (коло бани, революция иде), но складам, хоть и 150-летней давности, не место в центре города.


 балаган в головах, а  Майдан поможет очистить авгиевы конюшни, загаженные совками и их последователями

----------


## REDSOX

Этот кусок свода на Ланжике есть штольня для отвода подземных вод. Был малый лазил. Там пара вогонеток стояло. Под этой штольней, на песке есть ещё один дренажный выход. Со временем штольня просела. Над ней небольшое плато, так любимое шашлычниками. Вот это плато, из- за отсутствия дренажа на его поверхности и на дороге под ним, съехало вниз, придавив штольню(мину). Теперь подземные воды в этой части не отводятся, а значит дома на краю склона могут поплыть. Ещё один дренаж на уровне арки Ланжерона, под кафешкой. Тоже не работает. Теперь его забетонировали вовсе. Стоянка нужней.

----------


## mlch

> *Этот кусок свода на Ланжике есть штольня для отвода подземных вод.* Был малый лазил. Там пара вогонеток стояло. Под этой штольней, на песке есть ещё один дренажный выход. Со временем штольня просела. Над ней небольшое плато, так любимое шашлычниками. Вот это плато, из- за отсутствия дренажа на его поверхности и на дороге под ним, съехало вниз, придавив штольню(мину). Теперь подземные воды в этой части не отводятся, а значит дома на краю склона могут поплыть. Ещё один дренаж на уровне арки Ланжерона, под кафешкой. Тоже не работает. Теперь его забетонировали вовсе. Стоянка нужней.


  Спасибо. Так я и предполагал.

----------


## chereshny1958

Не был Приморский военкомат аварийным. Была на семинаре в Службе занятости с женщиной, которая проработала там 30 лет, специально поинтересовалась этим вопросом, потому что много лет проработала в Институте Сухопутных войск и знаю не понаслышке, что такое разруха и аварийные помещения. Просто кому то понадобился участок в центре города. Хочу пойти на территорию бывшего артучилища, в прошлом году отмечали 100-летие, но ... пока не получается справиться с эмоциями.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Этот кусок свода на Ланжике есть штольня для отвода подземных вод. Был малый лазил. Там пара вогонеток стояло. Под этой штольней, на песке есть ещё один дренажный выход. Со временем штольня просела. Над ней небольшое плато, так любимое шашлычниками. Вот это плато, из- за отсутствия дренажа на его поверхности и на дороге под ним, съехало вниз, придавив штольню(мину). Теперь подземные воды в этой части не отводятся, а значит дома на краю склона могут поплыть. Ещё один дренаж на уровне арки Ланжерона, под кафешкой. Тоже не работает. Теперь его забетонировали вовсе. Стоянка нужней.


 


> Спасибо. Так я и предполагал.


 Вот так вот посрамилась общепризнанная когда-то версия, что это "вход в катакомбы"  :smileflag: .

----------


## BIGBIG

Санаторий Чкалова

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Башня с лифтом санатория Чкалова ушла в небытие в 2008 году, лично наблюдал...

----------


## ex-tiger

> Башня с лифтом санатория Чкалова ушла в небытие в 2008 году, лично наблюдал...


 незадолго до ее конца... (фото 19.04.2008)

----------


## kravshik

> Вот так вот посрамилась общепризнанная когда-то версия, что это "вход в катакомбы" .


 Давайте не будем обобщать и использовать такую терминологию......вход до конца не исследован...поэтому все возможно и отметать версии не надо......точно не изветсно ,что это за вход...

----------


## kravshik

> Санаторий Чкалова

----------


## envill

Подскажите по поводу могилы Радецкого. В месте, где установили памятный знак в Преображенском парке, покоится его тело?

Были ли планы перезахоронения?

----------


## SaMoVar

Все могилы на кладбище вскрыты и перекопаны. Место нынешнего памятника не совсем точные. Но прах Радецкого разбросан по парку вместе с остальными несчастными.

----------


## Jorjic

В Аркадии, несмотря на всеобщее светопреставление, раритеты пока сохранятся.

----------


## Jorjic

В субботу решил прокатиться на новом одесском аттракционе "тяни-толкай". Очень забавно. Особенно интересно наблюдать, как доверчивые граждане, увидев стоящий вдалеке к ним лицом трамвай, стремглав несутся к ближайшей остановке, а трамвай, вопреки  здравому смыслу, от них спокойно уезжает.

----------


## Jorjic

Тогда же сфотографировал свидетельство горячей любви к Одессе (видимо, по версии Артемия Татьяновича). Они почему-то думают, что причиняют *временные* неудобства.
Башня не разобрана, а снята и стоит на земле за забором.

----------


## Jorjic

Ну и напоследок почти лирическое. Весна, разруха...

----------


## Киров

И я с лирикой...здесь учились наши про и просто бабушки, Королёв...мы с пацанами просили мороженное и нам выносили в подолах фартуков...

----------


## kravshik

> В Аркадии, несмотря на всеобщее светопреставление, раритеты пока сохранятся.


 



> Бельгийского павильона в Аркадии, судя по всему, больше нет.


 
И Шо Ви нам морочите голову....тут уже таки бунт назревал....а кто -то писал что уже все...
а он таки есть...

----------


## malyutka_e

> В субботу решил прокатиться на новом одесском аттракционе "тяни-толкай". Очень забавно. Особенно интересно наблюдать, как доверчивые граждане, увидев стоящий вдалеке к ним лицом трамвай, стремглав несутся к ближайшей остановке, а трамвай, вопреки  здравому смыслу, от них спокойно уезжает.


 Кондуктор этого трамвая рассказала, что в обычном режиме они проходят свой маршрут за 15 минут, а, дословно, "попой" - 25. Почему, она не понимает.

----------


## mlch

> Кондуктор этого трамвая рассказала, что в обычном режиме они проходят свой маршрут за 15 минут, а, дословно, "попой" - 25. Почему, она не понимает.


 Напомнило старый анекдот про молдаванина, который из Кишинева в Одессу доезжал за два часа, а вот из Одессы в Кишинев - за шесть. Потому, что задним ходом.  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Полетал сегодня над городом.

----------


## kravshik

> Полетал сегодня над городом.


 интересно.....спасибо...

----------


## Коннект 002

> интересно.....спасибо...а на чем????


 похоже что место сьемки какая то высотка. Например , отремонтированный бизнес центр на Б. Арн.

----------


## malyutka_e

> похоже что место сьемки какая то высотка. Например , отремонтированный бизнес центр на Б. Арн.


 Мимо :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 7979581И я с лирикой...здесь учились наши про и просто бабушки, Королёв...мы с пацанами просили мороженное и нам выносили в подолах фартуков...


 Для большинства родителей прабабушек такое было не по карману, другое дело - два года начального училища.

----------


## Trs

Или дворовый корпус СБУ.

----------


## Kamin

Точка съемки скорее всего где-то в районе Соборки!  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Или дворовый корпус СБУ.


 Мимо :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Точка съемки скорее всего где-то в районе Соборки!


 Мимо :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

Бизнес Центр Покровский на Жуковского угол Александровского?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Бизнес Центр Покровский на Жуковского угол Александровского?


 Мимо :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Даю подсказку.

----------


## korsar2202

Успенский собор?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Успенский собор?


 В точку! Колокольня.

----------


## феерический

Каким образом?! Великолепные фотографии, просто восторг. Сейчас по соц.сетям разлетятся.

----------


## kravshik

Друзья,пришлите фото с Дотом на Маразлиевской...странно, но на Одесса-Стори его нет,хотя фото вроде и не сильно редкое...
пока в сети не нашел.

----------


## Viktoz

> Друзья,пришлите фото с Дотом на Маразлиевской...странно, но на Одесса-Стори его нет,хотя фото вроде и не сильно редкое...
> пока в сети не нашел.


 Не уверен что это Маразлиевская, но нашел вот такое фото:
[IMG]http://*************/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/barrikada.jpg[/IMG]

тут много интересной информации

----------


## sashiki

Неплохая статья на Думской к освобождению Одессы... http://dumskaya.net/news/maloizvestnoe-ob-odesse-v-gody-vojny-ee-zaschisc-025763/

----------


## ex-tiger

> Друзья,пришлите фото с Дотом на Маразлиевской...странно, но на Одесса-Стори его нет,хотя фото вроде и не сильно редкое...
> пока в сети не нашел.


 Это фото взято из книги М.Б.Пойзнера " Оккупация.Одесса.1941-1944.", Одесса. "Друк", 2004. 
Оно находится на стр.308. Подпись слева от фото: " Румынская огневая точка".
Думаю, что это то, что Вы ищете.

----------


## kravshik

> Это фото взято из книги М.Б.Пойзнера " Оккупация.Одесса.1941-1944.", Одесса. "Друк", 2004. 
> Оно находится на стр.308. Подпись слева от фото: " Румынская огневая точка".
> Думаю, что это то, что Вы ищете.


 спасибо,да это оно..

----------


## Jaak Logus

> В Одессе решили усилить обороноспособность города. Пограничники роют окопы, обустраивая оборонительные сооружения в районах своего размещения, причем часть из них — на склонах, что идут над пляжами.
> 
> Как пояснили в пресс-центре Южного регионального управления Госпогранслужбы Украины, на обычных горожанах это никак не скажется.


 http://vesti.ua/odessa/46529-pogranichniki-rojut-okopy-na-odesskih-sklonah


Пограничная застава в районе Дельфина?

----------


## malyutka_e

Это  декоративное завершении стены или конструктивное? Наверное, все таки, декоративное. Красиво, однако.

----------


## kravshik

> Неплохая статья на Думской к освобождению Одессы... http://dumskaya.net/news/maloizvestnoe-ob-odesse-v-gody-vojny-ee-zaschisc-025763/


 статья интересная,Но главный редактор Думской ведет себя,не здраво и еще высказывает претензии нашему уважаемому коллеге Сергею (Брасселу) в ответ на его нормальный ответ 

*brassl 10 апреля 2013, 16:27	     +14      
*Спасибо за статью. Было приятно увидеть в качестве иллюстраций фото со своей странички  :smileflag:  Заходите, там много военных фото (и не только). С уважением, Сергей
Odessa Story

И вот что он отвечает

* Олег Константинов, главный редактор «Думской» 10 апреля 2013, 16:43	     -6      
*фотографии 70-летней давности являются общественным достоянием. И уж точно у вас нет на них авторских или коммерческих прав.


*brassl 10 апреля 2013, 16:48	     +21      
*Вот те раз ребята! Я спасибо сказал и пригласил посмотреть остальное, а меня «мордой об асфальт»  :smileflag:  

*brassl 10 апреля 2013, 17:28	     +22      
*Может просто и не хотели? У Вас на страничке проскакивают фото с Одессастори. Удобно? Зашел-посмотрел-взял. За этим удобством три года работы, что б таки да фото стали общественным достоянием. Прав я на них не заявлял и не заявляю, мне приятно что люди смотрят.
А «извините» через «ладно» давно не принимаю, извините.


* Victor Turetsky 12 апреля 2013, 23:11	     +8      
*Олег, ты не прав. Брасслу памятник надо поставить: он собрал и систематизировал то, до чего ни у кого больше руки не доходили. Твой иллюстративный материал — это всё благодаря ему. Он не претендует ни на какие авторские права, но знает, чего стоит его труд и вправе рассчитывать на уважительное отношение, а не на безосновательные претензии.

----------


## SaMoVar

Это прошлогоднее. У Олега бывает)))

----------


## Коннект 002

> Это прошлогоднее. У Олега бывает)))


 у комнатного стратега ( Константинова) самомнение зашкаливает

----------


## malyutka_e

И еще панорамка.

----------


## Antique

> И еще панорамка.


 А у вас нет фотографии табачной фабрики Асвадурова (почти центр снимка, синяя крыша) покрупнее?

----------


## malyutka_e

> А у вас нет фотографии табачной фабрики Асвадурова (почти центр снимка, синяя крыша) покрупнее?


 Такая. Если надо хорошего качества, могу выслать.

----------


## sashiki

> статья интересная,Но главный редактор Думской ведет себя,не здраво 
> * Олег Константинов, главный редактор «Думской» 10 апреля 2013, 16:43	     -6      
> *фотографии 70-летней давности являются общественным достоянием. И уж точно у вас нет на них авторских или коммерческих прав.
> .


 Это болезнь нашего города и времени... Я не знаю почему, но народ не задумывается о чужом труде... Просто даже мысли не мелькает, что любая вешь имеет своего автора или того, кто смог собрать и соединить... На самом деле сделать фото дома или улицы проще нет, хоть на обскуру. Но найти и собрать через сто лет эти снимки не имеющие особой цены от рождения. Люди сразу ищут подвох. Корысть. Меня на работе альтруистом обозвали, в ответ предложил иногда совесть слушать, если есть...  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

*Поздравляю с Днём Освобождения Одессы, Слава Героям защищавшим и освободившим нашу Одессу!!!!*
вы знаете что 10е пареля - двойная дата в жизни города. В 1854 году англо-французская эскадра 12 часов бомбардировала город, но Одесса так и не сдалась, а через 90 лет в 44ом году, благодаря великолепной военной операции, в которой были задействованы не только части регулярной армии, но и разведчики и подполье, наш город был освобождён. 
Листовки с текстом этой песни, летчики сбрасывали, что бы поднять моральный дух горожан перед приходом Красной армии.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG7cSIj6UnI

----------


## malyutka_e

Присоединяюсь. Всех 70-ти летием освобождения города!
Кстати, о 160-летии обороны Одессы во время Крымской войны. Я предлагал и на Думской и Штербуль и Токареву поставить памятник Щеголеву, но это никого не заинтересовало. Нужны, прежде всего, деньги, а их нет. На памятник же Бабелю деньги собрали. Так почему нельзя собрать деньги на памятник герою Одессы? Тем более, что есть проект Эдуардса. Наверное, никому не надо. Так и живем

----------


## OMF

> Присоединяюсь. Всех 70-ти летием освобождения города!
> Кстати, о 160-летии обороны Одессы во время Крымской войны. Я предлагал и на Думской и Штербуль и Токареву поставить памятник Щеголеву, но это никого не заинтересовало. Нужны, прежде всего, деньги, а их нет. На памятник же Бабелю деньги собрали. Так почему нельзя собрать деньги на памятник герою Одессы? Тем более, что есть проект Эдуардса. Наверное, никому не надо. Так и живем


 Нашел кому, а главное, где предлагать. Может быть надо было в свободу или просвиту обратиться?

----------


## Kamin

Поздравляю всех с нашим замечательным днём-ДНЁМ ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЯ ОДЕССЫ от немецко - фашистских захватчиков. 70 лет живет память о ГЕРОЯХ освободивших наш город. И будет жить многие, многие лета.  Светлая память павшим и наша благодарность! Выйдем все завтра и покажем, что есть в Одессе наследники славных ГЕРОЕВ! Удачи и всех благ коллеги и друзья!

----------


## SaMoVar

> Присоединяюсь. Всех 70-ти летием освобождения города!
> Кстати, о 160-летии обороны Одессы во время Крымской войны. Я предлагал и на Думской и Штербуль и Токареву поставить памятник Щеголеву, но это никого не заинтересовало. Нужны, прежде всего, деньги, а их нет. На памятник же Бабелю деньги собрали. Так почему нельзя собрать деньги на памятник герою Одессы? Тем более, что есть проект Эдуардса. Наверное, никому не надо. Так и живем


  Выходи на Шелюгина, если есть конкретика. Такой памятник городу необходим.

----------


## Ричар

> Выходи на Шелюгина, если есть конкретика. Такой памятник городу необходим.


 Только Князику ничего не говорите,а то опять какая то чебурашка получится.

----------


## SaMoVar

Всех с Праздником!

----------


## mlch

Всех одесситов - с нашим большим праздником!
Давайте помнить все! И постараемся, чтобы дети и внуки наши тоже помнили.

----------


## Shipshin

С Днем Освобождения ОДЕССЫ!

----------


## феерический

Это действительно один из нескольких дней в году, который я настолько внутренне ощущаю и переживаю. Даже 9 мая и 2 сентября не настолько меня трогают, как именно этот день. Мне трудно объяснить внутренние мотивы, могу лишь констатировать происходящее. В моей семье этот день точно будут помнить и чтить на поколения вперед.

----------


## Antique

> Такая. Если надо хорошего качества, могу выслать.


 Да, очень нужно, сейчас напишу в ЛС!

----------


## Пушкин

Даже так: 
http://www.mid.ru/brp_4.nsf/newsline/4498B3B571EFA76844257CB600281E4A 
А Киев всё молчит?

----------


## mlch

> Даже так: 
> http://www.mid.ru/brp_4.nsf/newsline/4498B3B571EFA76844257CB600281E4A 
> А Киев всё молчит?


 Официальный Киев, похоже, этот день праздником не считают. 
Звание город-герой они с себя уже сняли. Зачем же других поздравлять?
***
Поправлюсь! 
Вот. Только что нашел:
Яценюк поздравил одесситов с 70-й годовщиной освобождения города от фашистских захватчиков



> КИЕВ, 10 апреля. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Назначенный Верховной радой премьер-министром Украины Арсений Яценюк обратился с поздравлением к жителям Одессы по случаю 70-й годовщины освобождения города от фашистских захватчиков
> 
> «В течение 220-летней истории вашего города на его долю выпало множество испытаний, и годы Второй мировой войны стали одним из самых тяжелых. На днях исполняется 70 лет, как город Одесса был освобожден от немецко-фашистских оккупантов. Символично, что это сделали войска 3-го Украинского фронта под командованием выдающегося уроженца Одессы — генерала Родиона Малиновского», — говорится в поздравлении.
> 
> Яценюк напомнил, что более 30 тысяч участников боев на этом участке фронта награждены медалью «За оборону Одессы», 14 воинов удостоены звания Героя Советского Союза. «Одесса стала одним из первых городов, которому присвоено почетное звание “Город — герой”. Подвиг воинов, которые защищали, а затем освобождали Южную Пальмиру от захватчиков, не угаснет в веках», — отмечено в обращении.

----------


## Trs

С праздником, друзья!

----------


## Gfdkjdbx

Поздравляю  город  ГЕРОЙ!

Жалко  только  что он остался в моей  памяти таким  молодым,  каким он  был в 78  году!))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Jorjic

Праздник... Да, конечно.
Но сегодня, в этот праздник, умер Великий Одессит Борис Давидович Литвак. Светлая память. Такая утрата для Одессы. И как раз сейчас, когда такие люди на вес золота. Впрочем, как и всегда.

----------


## mlch

> Праздник... Да, конечно.
> Но сегодня, в этот праздник, умер Великий Одессит Борис Давидович Литвак. Светлая память. Такая утрата для Одессы. И как раз сейчас, когда такие люди на вес золота. Впрочем, как и всегда.


 Очень печальная новость. Вечная память этому светлому человеку.

----------


## SaMoVar

Праздник со слезами на глазах... Чиновнички наши явно приблизили кончину этого замечательного человека((( Что имеем - не ценим.
Этот человек носил звание Почётного Одессита по праву. В отличие от.
Вечная память.

----------


## Пушкин

Светлая память Борису Давидовичу!

----------


## Kamin

Память об этом светлом человеке будет жить в сердцах огромного количества детей и их родителей, кто  смог получить помощь в Доме с ангелом! Светлая память Борису Давидовичу!

----------


## Коннект 002

> Даже так: 
> http://www.mid.ru/brp_4.nsf/newsline/4498B3B571EFA76844257CB600281E4A 
> А Киев всё молчит?


 Дедушка Гитлер был более скромен и не поздравлял жителей СССР с победой Октябрьского переворота, организованного на деньги немцев.
 Поздравления лидера оккупантов, вероломно напавшего на республику- победительницу 2 мировой, крайне нелепы и неуместны

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Дедушка Гитлер был более скромен и не поздравлял жителей СССР с победой Октябрьского переворота, организованного на деньги немцев.
>  Поздравления лидера оккупантов, вероломно напавшего на республику- победительницу 2 мировой, крайне нелепы и неуместны


  Такое поздравление подошло бы в "мирное" время, но контексте сегодняшних событий, оно звучит цинично...

----------


## Коннект 002

> Такое поздравление подошло бы в "мирное" время, но контексте сегодняшних событий, оно звучит цинично...


 100%, Иудушка 21 столетия очень многое себе позволяет, мировой правопорядок нарушает, а нормами морали пренебрегает. Закат Путлера предопределён. Важно, чтобы это не был закат человечества, у московской полоумной обезьянки ядерная кнопка

----------


## Пушкин

*ПЧ.Петро Чорномор , Коннект 002* 
Ну как вам не стыдно? В праздничный день ушел из жизни такой светлый человек, мы все скорбим, а вы тут ерунду пытаетесь развести...

----------


## Коннект 002

> *ПЧ.Петро Чорномор , Коннект 002* 
> Ну как вам не стыдно? В праздничный день ушел из жизни такой светлый человек, мы все скорбим, а вы тут ерунду пытаетесь развести...


 ерунду пытаетесь развести вы когда постите сюда всякий чёс вовчика с бензоколонки, пародийного диктатора и оккупанта

_______________________

Светлая память Борису Литваку. Теперь ангелы кружат рядом с ним




> Свящ. Олесь Август Чумаков
> Вчера, в 19:50 · Львов · отредактировано · 
> 
> 
> 
> Накрыло звонком Марины Багрий-Шахматовой, накрыло с головой, накрыло тьмою траурного покрывала горького известия.
> 
>  Божья Вечность приняла Бориса Давидовича Литвака. Он перешёл Последний Предел сегодня около четвёртого часа пополудни. 
>  Один из тех, о ком невозможно сказать "умер".
> ...

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Официальный Киев, похоже, этот день праздником не считают. 
> Звание город-герой они с себя уже сняли. 
> ***


 Что, --- правда?

----------


## OMF

Открытое письмо!

В связи с тем, что администрация форума и модераторы этой ветки позволяют выступления парочки оголтелых националистов не останавливающихся перед прямой ложью, отсутствием исторической памяти, уважения к другим народам (хотя и прикрывающихся неплохим-таки русским языком), я не считаю для себя возможным дальнейшее участие в Одесском форуме. 

С уважением к настоящим одесситам,

В.Л.Зыкин (OMF), США.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Скатертью дорога! (пардон за резкость). Сильнейший одессит нашёлся, указывает тут нам из-за океана. В стране и городе хотя бы жить надо и не раздувать щёки! Модераторы как раз строго стоят на страже УКРАИНСКИХ законов и регулярно отправляют в баню таких нарушителей и оголтелых разжигателей нетерпимости, подобных ОМФу.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Скатертью дорога! (пардон за резкость). Сильнейший одессит нашёлся, указывает тут нам из-за океана. В стране и городе хотя бы жить надо и не раздувать щёки! Модераторы как раз строго стоят на страже УКРАИНСКИХ законов и регулярно отправляют в баню таких нарушителей и оголтелых разжигателей, подобных ОМФу.


 Поддерживаю на 100%

----------


## malyutka_e

Это в Одессе?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Вообще-то, ответ заключён в самом вопросе. Конечно, Одесса. Только вот где? Постараюсь пошевелить мозгами, но не факт, что догадаюсь.

----------


## Antique

На самом деле сфотографировать могли и в отпуске, в Крыму например. Я лично такую дачу не помню.

----------


## job2001

> Это в Одессе?


 Если не ошибаюсь какая-то из дач на Французском, из несохранившихся

----------


## Скрытик

> В.Л.Зыкин (OMF), США.


 Чемодан - вокзал...
Не ожидал такого, честное слово.

----------


## Antique

> Это в Одессе?


 Кстати, тут может помочь Сергей Котелко (Sergekot).

----------


## Lively

> Это в Одессе?


 Эта открытка выставлена на продажу здесь. Карточку сопровождает загадочное для меня описание: "Rusia, Odessa (Одеса, Ukraine), The house of Kertch Factory manager vintage cit"

----------


## Antique

> Эта открытка выставлена на продажу здесь. Карточку сопровождает загадочное для меня описание: "Rusia, Odessa (Одеса, Ukraine), The house of Kertch Factory manager vintage cit"


 Если это не Керчь, то действительно может быть дом управляющего одного из Одесских заводов. Например на заводе Арпс было нечто подобное.

----------


## malyutka_e

В одесской подборке там выставлена и такая фотография :smileflag:  Называется 	
_Rusia, Odessa (Одеса, Ukraine), Tomb vintage citrate print Tirage citrate._

----------


## malyutka_e

Правда, есть и Одесса. 	
_Rusia, Odessa (Одеса, Ukraine), Park in Odessa vintage citrate print Tirage c._   и  _Rusia, Odessa (Одеса, Ukraine), View of the docks vintage citrate print Tirag._

----------


## sashiki

> В одесской подборке там выставлена и такая фотография Называется 	
> Rusia, Odessa (Одеса, Ukraine), Tomb vintage citrate print Tirage citrate.


  Если не ошибаюсь - Царский курган в Керчи в Аджимушкае. Очень характерный "свод".

----------


## AndreyKOU

> В одесской подборке там выставлена и такая фотография Называется 	
> _Rusia, Odessa (Одеса, Ukraine), Tomb vintage citrate print Tirage citrate._


 Возможно эти фотографии, привезены когда то из Одессы? Или владельцы этих фото были родом из Одессы?
Так как последнее фото совсем не наводит на принадлежность снимка к нашему городу, хотя я могу и ошибаться...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Если не ошибаюсь - Царский курган в Керчи в Аджимушкае. Очень характерный "свод".


 Я тоже так подумал.

----------


## Малиновский

На фб. выложили. 1930й год.

----------


## Малиновский

еще

----------


## malyutka_e

К 70-ти летию освобождения города нашел такое "кино": https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vocLlt7AqwE

----------


## malyutka_e

А где была табачная фабрика А. М. Попова?

----------


## 115117

> А где была табачная фабрика А. М. Попова?


 ЦУМ на Пушкинской

----------


## Antique

> А где была табачная фабрика А. М. Попова?


 Братья Поповы

----------


## mlch

> ЦУМ на Пушкинской


 Маленькое уточнение. На том месте, где сейчас ЦУМ. Здание полностью новое. А вот во внутреннем дворе есть какая-то постройка полуподвального типа, которая, как мне кажется, может быть остатками фундамента фабрики Попова.

----------


## kravshik

> Маленькое уточнение. На том месте, где сейчас ЦУМ. Здание полностью новое. А вот во внутреннем дворе есть какая-то постройка полуподвального типа, которая, как мне кажется, может быть остатками фундамента фабрики Попова.


 это не там где у них во дворе склад...посредине массивное здание приземистое?????

----------


## mlch

> это не там где у них во дворе склад...посредине массивное здание приземистое?????


 Да. Я именно его имею в виду.

----------


## Trs

Два документа из жизни и смерти старого фуникулёра:
transphoto.ru/photo/678106/ — генеральный план фуникулёра из проектного материала к его восстановлению, 1947 год
transphoto.ru/photo/678107/ — донесение в Гортехнадзор о демонтаже, 1967 год.

Поскольку odessatrolley.com прекратил работу (на главной описана причина), напоминаю о том, что база данных по подвижному составу одесского ГЭТ по-прежнему есть по адресу transphoto.ru/city/23/ (включая некоторый справочный материал ближе к низу страницы). Хоть объём информации, конечно, меньше, чем там, у нас тоже что-то есть.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Поскольку odessatrolley.com прекратил работу (на главной описана причина)


 Похоже, что назло кондуктору.

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже, что назло кондуктору.


 Жалко, но вообще говоря ожидаемо. Как в Одессе говорят - кто вам доктор? Давно назревало.

----------


## brassl

Ребята, это Одесса? Может лиманы какие то?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Возможно, это Хаджибей?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Ребята, это Одесса? Может лиманы какие то?
> Вложение 8017197


 Не пруды?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Не пруды?


 Если пруды, то какие и где?

----------


## феерический

На Балковской Дюковский. Над ним были дачи. Это вполне может быть, как вариант. Для лимана как-то слишком близко и берег низкий.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ребята, это Одесса? Может лиманы какие то?
> Вложение 8017197


 Архитектура какая-то не одесская.

----------


## malyutka_e

Смешной конец трамвая 5а в Аркадии.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вложение 8021616Не Аркадия, а сплошные магазины.
 На этом месте должны быть деревья.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Смешной конец трамвая 5а в Аркадии.


 Помню такое на 411 батарее на конечной тянитолкая.

----------


## malyutka_e

Похоже, что Посмитного мы больше не увидим

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Смешной конец трамвая 5а в Аркадии.


 


> Помню такое на 411 батарее на конечной тянитолкая.


  Ну, так это же временно  :smileflag:  Хотя, красноречиво.




> Похоже, что Посмитного мы больше не увидим


 Что ему угрожает? Просветите.

----------


## Antique

> Что ему угрожает? Просветите.


 Бюст демонтирован, вероятно украден.

----------


## SaMoVar

На реставрации бюст.
http://dumskaya.net/news/40-dnej-pamyatniku-posmitnomu-fotofakt-031282/

----------


## Antique

> На реставрации бюст.


 Спасибо.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На реставрации бюст.
> http://dumskaya.net/news/40-dnej-pamyatniku-posmitnomu-fotofakt-031282/


 Слава Богу! Его уже как-то реставрировали.

----------


## malyutka_e

Остановка стоит.

----------


## Antique

> что произошло,он то чем помешал!!!!!!!!!!!???????


 И снова вы не читаете толком текст.

----------


## Коннект 002

далее в статье Думской о бюсте  Посмитного и вандалам которым он помешал и говорится

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Такое поздравление подошло бы в "мирное" время, но контексте сегодняшних событий, оно звучит цинично...


 "Потрудитесь излагать свои мысли яснее". Где цинизм? В пожелании ветеранам долгих лет жизни и здоровья? Он что сказал "только русским ветеранам здоровья?" Или русские не сражались за Одессу точно так же как это делали украинцы и другие народы? Почему мы всегда виноватые?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> 


 Если я не ошибаюсь, в рай оне переулка Дунаева была вышка пограничников, похожая на лифт санатория Чкалова? Проясните пожалуйста.

----------


## феерический

Миша, такая же вышка была и над ТЗ на территории метео.института. А та, о которой ты говоришь, от нее уже давно ничего не осталось, могу тебе сфоткать то место. Ты прав, по Дунаева до конца и направо, за частным сектором, адрес там, кстати, Фр.Бульвар.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вышка ещё была справа от Аллеи Славы, возле СРЗ. Внизу, под лестницей. Остались опоры, скорее всего, порезали на металл.

----------


## феерический

Не-не-не, то была не та вышка, о которой идет речь, не путайте. Мы говорим за пограничные, а это была осветительная, на ее крыше никогда не было будки с человеком.

----------


## malyutka_e

В зоне сплошных памятников архитектуры завершается строительство мансарды.

----------


## Trs

Я уже молчу про мерзкую коробку а-ля Лужков на заднем плане.

----------


## malyutka_e

Теперь можно сравнить две картинки улицы Кузнечной с разницей в 150 лет.

----------


## Trs

100 лет. Видно, что уже есть дома на Кузнечной, построенные в 1910-х и отлично виден дом, построенный в 1902–3 годах.

----------


## malyutka_e

> 100 лет. Видно, что уже есть дома на Кузнечной, построенные в 1910-х и отлично виден дом, построенный в 1902–3 годах.


  Точно.

----------


## SaMoVar

> В зоне сплошных памятников архитектуры завершается строительство мансарды.


 Бой за дом ещё продолжается.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Бой за дом ещё продолжается.


 Вы думаете, они уберут мансарду???

----------


## SaMoVar

То, что я думаю, тут печатать нельзя)))

----------


## malyutka_e

О шаловливых ручках. Когда при Гурвице на Пушкинской строили заграждение для машин, перекопали весь "желтый" клинкерный участок (угол Ланжероновской). И рабочие, когда устанавливали клинкер заново, уложили его как Бог на душу положит. В основном вверх ногами. На первом фото - старая укладка, на втором - после дебильной укладки. Это касается не только мостовой, это общая тенденция в отношении ко всему одесскому наследию.

----------


## Antique

> На первом фото - старая укладка, на втором - после дебильной укладки.


 А так вот почему кирпичи разные по виду! А я ещё гадал.

----------


## Коннект 002

> О шаловливых ручках. Когда при Гурвице на Пушкинской строили заграждение для машин, перекопали весь "желтый" клинкерный участок (угол Ланжероновской). И рабочие, когда устанавливали клинкер заново, уложили его как Бог на душу положит. В основном вверх ногами. На первом фото - старая укладка, на втором - после дебильной укладки. Это касается не только мостовой, это общая тенденция в отношении ко всему одесскому наследию. Всем по...


 а площадь жёлтой клинкерной укладки осталась той же или увеличилась? Мне почему то казалось (возможно ошибочно), что увеличилась и кирпичики уложили новые

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Теперь можно сравнить две картинки улицы Кузнечной с разницей в 150 лет.


 


> 100 лет. Видно, что уже есть дома на Кузнечной, построенные в 1910-х и отлично виден дом, построенный в 1902–3 годах.


 Сфотографировано с одной и той же точки. С б0льшей доли вероятности -- это колокольня.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Сфотографировано с одной и той же точки. С б0льшей доли вероятности -- это колокольня.


 Вероятность равна 100%, т. к. правое фото мое :smileflag: . Другого места просто нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

> а площадь жёлтой клинкерной укладки осталась той же или увеличилась? Мне почему то казалось (возможно ошибочно), что увеличилась и кирпичики уложили новые


 Она даже немного уменьшилась на несколько кирпичей. Примыкающий к ней участок до горсовета тогда же покрыли современным желтым кирпичом.

----------


## sashiki

Расскажу ещё баечку. Просто свидетельница умерла уже...
В середине/конце 19 века в маленький татарский посёлок Ак-Монай (ноне Каменское) на керченском полуострове, бежали, как и в Одессу с континента, жить и работать свободными, В селе сложилась ситуация как и в Одессе, Большая часть шахтёров жила в привходовых участках шахт, коих там тоже много. "Наверху жили богатые татары, внизу шахтёры", оттуда названия "пьяная балка" (где в день зарплаты жёны мужей собирали после зарплаты и пьянки) и т.д. 
Вот, собссно, история, лет 15 назад нашли мы там надпись "Одесса, нигардись!" и задали о ней вопрос бабушке, жившей там ещё с 19 века и помнившей имена партизан 19 года... Она нам многое о тех временах и шахте рассказала, там работал её отец, она и её дочь после войны...  Так вот, когда в Одессе жандармы начинали наводить порядки - многие шахтёры бежали туда и работали там, т.к. никакой власти там не было и работали все, кто мог. Платили от договора, или подённо или понедельно. К сожалению, какие "репрессии" были в Одессе ей не говорили, но сам факт помнит... И "горделивых" одесских шахтёров.  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Если бы Тарпан делал покрытие башен не из меди, а из такого материала, может быть его бы не обдирали. И это было бы ближе к цвету старых чешуйчатых покрытий.

----------


## LORDIK

> Если бы Тарпан делал покрытие башен не из меди, а *из такого материала*, может быть его бы не обдирали. И это было бы ближе к цвету старых чешуйчатых покрытий.


 и смотрится лучше..

----------


## Коннект 002

> Если бы Тарпан делал покрытие башен не из меди, а из такого материала, может быть его бы не обдирали. И это было бы ближе к цвету старых чешуйчатых покрытий.


 этот вопрос уже обсуждали. Не думаю что титано- цинковое покрытие в пункте приёма металлолома ничего не стоит. А если оно что то стоит, то его тоже попытались бы украсть.
Сфотографировать можно и Преображенский собор с целой и невредимой медной кровлей.

По моему, основная проблема-это отсутствие охраны. С дорогой кровлей она необходима и там где она есть всё в порядке

----------


## Jorjic

> ... По моему, основная проблема-это отсутствие охраны. С дорогой кровлей она необходима и там где она есть всё в порядке


 Основная проблема, на мой взгляд, в другом. Нужно меньше воровать и не браться за подряды, которые выполнить по каким-либо причинам не можешь или не хочешь. Делать реставрацию фасада небольшого по мировым понятиям дома больше пяти лет - это даже неинтересно обсуждать. Результат аналогичного "подвига" на благо города можно лицезреть на Дерибасовской.

----------


## malyutka_e

> этот вопрос уже обсуждали. Не думаю что титано- цинковое покрытие в пункте приёма металлолома ничего не стоит. А если оно что то стоит, то его тоже попытались бы украсть.
> Сфотографировать можно и Преображенский собор с целой и невредимой медной кровлей.


 Если отвлечься от воровства, то темно-коричневое покрытие совсем не в традициях одесской архитектуры.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Если отвлечься от воровства, то темно-коричневое покрытие совсем не в традициях одесской архитектуры.


 согласен. Но оно намного лучше нынешнего ржавого , местами отсутствующего   металла. 
Меня больше коробит металлочерепица, которая совершенно не в масть на старинном доме

----------


## BIGBIG

В 16-17 веках власти Флоренции ,объявив конкурс на строительство купола собора,предупредили,что победившего в конкурсе за неудачу в строительстве ждет казнь.Неумехи и блатовики (как сказал-по одесски)сразу отвалили.Купол уникален.Вот нам бы такую демократию ума,а не коррупции!!!!!!

----------


## Пушкин

125 лет назад, 16 апреля, было открытие памятника-фонтана А.С. Пушкину, с огромной досадой наблюдал что  городские,  областные власти и различные общественные организации (кроме  статьи Эдуарада Ратушняка в Вечерке и моей лекции в школе), как то прошли мимо этой юбилейной даты. Я прекрасно понимаю что А.С. Пушкин сейчас не в фаворе, что его всё меньше и меньше читают и изучают в школах, но ведь этот великий поэт воспел наш город и остался в сердцах наших предков и в наших сердцах. 

*"Одесса - это море, это каштаны, это память о Пушкине"*   Ю. Олеша.

----------


## Trs

Снос на Куйбышева / Александровской добрался до дома Перепелицына. Трети дома уже недостаёт. На первом этаже на стенах открылись вставки из кирпича достаточно своеобразной формы, вероятно, поверх них была реклама магазина.

----------


## malyutka_e

Как-то увидел у http://lingvik.livejournal.com/15152.html эту фотографию. Мое внимание привлекли печные трубы необычной формы(в красном кольце). Эта фотография была сделана в 70-е годы прошлого века. А вот как они выглядят сейчас. На первом виде трубы видны даже следы ремонта, а на фото 70-х она еще целая. Вообще, "трубная" тема очень интересна. Встречаются трубы совершенно неожиданной формы и тонкой работы.

----------


## Малиновский

На ФБ выложили

1.Аркадия 1936г.
2. Начало 1920х
3.Гастроном номер1 на Дерибасовской. Начало60х

----------


## Jorjic

> Как-то увидел у http://lingvik.livejournal.com/15152.html эту фотографию. Мое внимание привлекли печные трубы необычной формы(в красном кольце). Эта фотография была сделана в 70-е годы прошлого века. А вот как они выглядят сейчас. На первом виде трубы видны даже следы ремонта, а на фото 70-х она еще целая. Вообще, "трубная" тема очень интересна. Встречаются трубы совершенно неожиданной формы и тонкой работы.


 Многие трубы сильно пострадали во время землетрясения 1977 года.

----------


## LORDIK

> Как-то увидел у http://lingvik.livejournal.com/15152.html эту фотографию. Мое внимание привлекли печные трубы необычной формы(в красном кольце). Эта фотография была сделана в 70-е годы прошлого века. А вот как они выглядят сейчас. На первом виде трубы видны даже следы ремонта, а на фото 70-х она еще целая. Вообще, "трубная" тема очень интересна. Встречаются трубы совершенно неожиданной формы и тонкой работы.


 если есть трубы, значит и печки сохранились?
или их для декора оставили?  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> если есть трубы, значит и печки сохранились?
> или их для декора оставили?


 Далеко не все оставили даже для декора. Когда делали ремонт в квартире, под штукатуркой обнаружили вот такое:

----------


## Jorjic

> если есть трубы, значит и печки сохранились?
> или их для декора оставили?


 У нас в доме трубы сохранились, а печки и дымоходы практически все уничтожены. В основном их используют для устройства встроенных шкафов.

----------


## LORDIK

> Далеко не все оставили даже для декора. Когда делали ремонт в квартире, под штукатуркой обнаружили вот такое:
> Вложение 8044265Вложение 8044266


 наверное, когда переходили на газовое отопление - с радостью убирали печи  )))))))

----------


## Коннект 002

> У нас в доме трубы сохранились, а печки и дымоходы практически все уничтожены. В основном их используют для устройства встроенных шкафов.


 обычно дымоходы оставляют и  используют для АГВ и колонки

----------


## AndreyKOU

> наверное, когда переходили на газовое отопление - с радостью убирали печи  )))))))


 именно так и было, мой отец такую убирал у нас дома, было это где-то середина 70-х

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Далеко не все оставили даже для декора. Когда делали ремонт в квартире, под штукатуркой обнаружили вот такое:
> Вложение 8044265Вложение 8044266


 У нас такой приспособленный дымоход наискосок, входящий в основной,  использовался для буржуйки.  
А у вас, похоже, там была печка-плита,  а вентканал наискосок ведет в другое помещение?

----------


## Kamin

На ул. Базарной № 57 (Дом Барского) в кв. № 1, два года назад еще были две грубы (как их называют в Одессе) и даже сохранились топки. Сейчас там новые хозяева и не знаю судьбу этих печек. Они стояли как украшение большой красивой комнаты в двух углах. (отопление было уже АГВ и конечно выведено в дымоход от печей!)

----------


## malyutka_e

> Многие трубы сильно пострадали во время землетрясения 1977 года.


 Самая сложная в инженерном смысле труба которую я видел, это труба завода Санценбахера. Максимальная тяга достигалась за счет специальной поворотной конструкции, которая вращалась под действием ветра.

----------


## ex-tiger

> Самая сложная в инженерном смысле труба которую я видел, это труба завода Санценбахера. Максимальная тяга достигалась за счет специальной поворотной конструкции, которая вращалась под действием ветра.


 Вы на нее намекаете?

----------


## Kamin

Мне рассказали очень интересную историю проверку тяги трубы на одесской водокачке- после строительства устроили банкет и когда он закончился открыли специальное окно и все что стояло на столе вместе со скатертью улетело в трубу!  :smileflag:

----------


## Коннект 002

> Вы на нее намекаете?


 это дефлектор и насколько я знаю, его запрещено устанавливать на дымоходы, разрешено на вентканалы

----------


## Скрытик

> наверное, когда переходили на газовое отопление - с радостью убирали печи  )))))))


 Переходили на ТЭЦ. Газовыми были только колонки. Сегодня 2/3 дома на ОГВ, так удобнее )))

----------


## Скрытик

> У нас такой приспособленный дымоход наискосок, входящий в основной,  использовался для буржуйки.  
> А у вас, похоже, там была печка-плита,  а вентканал наискосок ведет в другое помещение?


 Нет, за стеной подъезд. Я сам не понял зачем рядом еще одна печка была. В нашем доме в начале 80х был капремонт, перекрытия из бетона заливали. А мы въехали в 96м году в квартиру, что было до этого сложно судить.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> 


 Когда мы жили на Коблевской (тогда на Подбельской в 1977 -- 1981 гг.) в доме 40, то у нас в комнатах были подобные печки.

----------


## Trs

*Скрытик*, вполне могла быть дополнительная печь для обогрева парадной. Такие встречаются, но их очень мало осталось.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вы на нее намекаете?
> http://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8044871&d=1397932031


 Вы что, издеваетесь? Посмотрите на фото завода начала ХХ века и увидите её. Когда я ходил в школу, то постоянно её изучал (глазами, конечно).

----------


## victor.odessa

http://kards.qip.ru/images/postcard/2a/ec/650282.swf

----------


## Кэрри

> Когда мы жили на Коблевской (тогда на Подбельской в 1977 -- 1981 гг.) в доме 40, то у нас в комнатах были подобные печки.


 и у нас такая до сих пор стоит в Пер. Богданова ( бельгийка)

----------


## kravshik

Всех с Пасхой!!

вот на тему интересных труб,раз уж завели эту тему,вообще предлагаю создать тему про Одесские трубы!!

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Всех с Пасхой!!
> 
> вот на тему интересных труб,раз уж завели эту тему,вообще предлагаю создать тему про Одесские трубы!!


 Сие находится на Комитетской 24 Б. это обсуждалось уже на форуме. Но тогда функционал этого сооружения, трубы, разгадан не был, на сколько помню. Частенько там бываю. Но те кто там ныне находятся тоже не знаю назначения...
Всех с праздником! Христос Воскрес!!

----------


## Коннект 002

> Сие находится на Комитетской 24 Б. это обсуждалось уже на форуме. Но тогда функционал этого сооружения, трубы, разгадан не был, на сколько помню. Частенько там бываю. Но те кто там ныне находятся тоже не знаю назначения...
> Всех с праздником! Христос Воскрес!!


  Воистину воскрес!

По высоте видно, что трубы не дымовые.
 Версия:в подземелье находились какие то помещения, где была нужна вентиляция. Через эти трубы она и осуществлялась, вентиляционные шахты это. Сделать просто решётку на уровне земли -вниз падал бы мусор, лилась вода с земли  , легче и незаметнее посторонним можно было проникнуть вовнутрь  и т.д.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Воистину воскрес!
> 
> По высоте видно, что трубы не дымовые.
>  Версия:в подземелье находились какие то помещения, где была нужна вентиляция. Через эти трубы она и осуществлялась, вентиляционные шахты это. Сделать просто решётку на уровне земли -вниз падал бы мусор, лилась вода с земли   и т.д.


  Уж очень она не маленькая как для вентиляции, и в высоту и в диаметре. По подземным помещениям у меня информации нет. Думаю кто-то более знающий сможет поучаствовать и докопаемся до истины.

----------


## Trs

Небольшой пасхальный подарок: чертёж вагона старого фуникулёра (после реконструкции 1947 г.) и описание его первых послевоенных испытаний 28.04.1948 и 30.04.1948.

Чертёж:
http://transphoto.ru/photo/679959/
http://transphoto.ru/photo/679961/
http://transphoto.ru/photo/679962/
http://transphoto.ru/photo/679963/

Испытания:
http://transphoto.ru/photo/679964/
http://transphoto.ru/photo/679965/

----------


## LORDIK

> Небольшой пасхальный подарок: чертёж вагона старого фуникулёра (после реконструкции 1947 г.) и описание его первых послевоенных испытаний 28.04.1948 и 30.04.1948.
> 
> Чертёж:
> http://transphoto.ru/photo/679959/
> http://transphoto.ru/photo/679961/
> http://transphoto.ru/photo/679962/
> http://transphoto.ru/photo/679963/
> 
> Испытания:
> ...


 ".. с максимальной загрузкой 25 человек" ))

----------


## Ричар

> Основная проблема, на мой взгляд, в другом. Нужно меньше воровать и не браться за подряды, которые выполнить по каким-либо причинам не можешь или не хочешь. Делать реставрацию фасада небольшого по мировым понятиям дома больше пяти лет - это даже неинтересно обсуждать. Результат аналогичного "подвига" на благо города можно лицезреть на Дерибасовской.


 Приедьте и отреставрируйте как надо.

----------


## Jorjic

> Приедьте и отреставрируйте как надо.


 Простите, посоветуйте откуда мне нужно приехать? Я пешком дохожу и любуюсь каждый день. От меня до этого бардака два квартала, а еще один такой же прямо забором перегородил мое окно на Елисаветинской. Ну да, виноват, что в свое время не подсуетился и не спионерил то, что плохо лежало. Ну так это претензии к моим предкам - не так воспитали.

----------


## Ричар

> Простите, посоветуйте откуда мне нужно приехать? Я пешком дохожу и любуюсь каждый день. От меня до этого бардака два квартала, а еще один такой же прямо забором перегородил мое окно на Елисаветинской. Ну да, виноват, что в свое время не подсуетился и не спионерил то, что плохо лежало. Ну так это претензии к моим предкам - не так воспитали.


  Ну хорошо не надо никуда ехать.Прийдите пешком и  отреставрируйте как надо.Этому вас научили  я так понял.

----------


## VicTur

> Ну хорошо не надо никуда ехать.Прийдите пешком и  отреставрируйте как надо.Этому вас научили  я так понял.


 Реставрировать должны те, у кого есть для этого ресурсы и средства. А критиковать работу реставраторов имеет право любой человек, поскольку все мы — конечные потребители их работы. Так что Жоржик не обязан ничего реставрировать и при этом имеет полное право судить.
Впрочем, судя по вашей категоричности, сомневаюсь, чтобы вас можно было переубедить.

----------


## malyutka_e

К Скрытику. У меня не загружаются картинки. В чем проблема?

----------


## Ричар

> Реставрировать должны те, у кого есть для этого ресурсы и средства. А критиковать работу реставраторов имеет право любой человек, поскольку все мы — конечные потребители их работы. Так что Жоржик не обязан ничего реставрировать и при этом имеет полное право судить.
> Впрочем, судя по вашей категоричности, сомневаюсь, чтобы вас можно было переубедить.


 Да трудно.Я считаю что медь лучше оцынковки.А то что мародерствуют так Тарпан здесь ни причем.Жорика послушать  так ничего делать не надо, а то все равно разворуют.

----------


## Скрытик

> К Скрытику. У меня не загружаются картинки. В чем проблема?


 Какие-то технические проблемы. Аватары тоже не грузятся, техотдел разбирается. Но я сам редко пользуюсь форумными вложениями, проще всякие Радикалы и т.п.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Да трудно.Я считаю что медь лучше оцынковки.


 я так тоже считаю




> А то что мародерствуют так Тарпан здесь ни причем.


 а вот это ещё под вопросом.Кто отвечает за сохранность фасада и материалов во время реставрационных работ? Скорее Инкор, чем горисполком

----------


## Скрытик

> Жорика послушать  так ничего делать не надо, а то все равно разворуют.


 Какое право Вы имеете оскорблять человека, который старше Вас, это раз, никогда не утверждал, что "ничего делать не надо" это два, искренне болеет за Одессу это три. А Тарпан обязан не только получать деньги за работу, но и охранять реставрируемые объекты. Думаю в смете работ это все присутствует

----------


## Коннект 002

проходил только что мимо Старорезничной, 31. Дом разрушают. Взял кирпичик с клеймом на память

Его надо ещё помыть
Кому охота сувенир на память об этом доме-их ещё много там

----------


## malyutka_e

Шикарная находка, поздравляю. Такие же кирпичи находили на бывшей типографии Фесенко.

----------


## kravshik

Всех с праздником Пасхи!!!

Одесса таки остается Одессой)))))

----------


## kravshik

> Сие находится на Комитетской 24 Б. это обсуждалось уже на форуме. Но тогда функционал этого сооружения, трубы, разгадан не был, на сколько помню. Частенько там бываю. Но те кто там ныне находятся тоже не знаю назначения...
> Всех с праздником! Христос Воскрес!!


 да я уже показывал это сооружение...тогда так и не смогли понять...думаем..
раз уж зашла речь о трубах, как раз в тему...необычное ,неординарное..

----------


## kravshik

Друзья,предлагаю поддержать...


*Трубы Одессы -дымовые,печные,вентиляционные...в архитектуре города,история,размещение,фото*


http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2291265&p=47555349#post47555349


начало уже есть....

----------


## Trs

А у меня с дома Скульского другой сувенир. Адресная табличка с нумерацией домов квартала с угла дома. Будет компания для овальной зелёной таблички с Зелёной, 13. Тем более, что название «Куйбышева» уже стало историческим.

----------


## Пушкин

> Всех с праздником Пасхи!!!
> 
> Одесса таки остается Одессой)))))


  Гончаренко заказал билборды, ему уже ответили на ФБ - "Леха, делай нервы своей маме, а не нашей..."

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> 


 Всё правильно написано, поддерживаю))))))))).

----------


## malyutka_e

А эта труба в районе Валиховского уже опасна для жизни. Первые две фотографии - вид с юго-востока, третья - вид с северо-запада.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.svobodnaya.odessa.ua/news/9061-1404200839.html

----------


## malyutka_e

Скоро этот барельеф зарастет деревьями. Фотографируйте, пока не зарос. Уже появилась труба, которой раньше не было.

----------


## malyutka_e

Для Viktur. Если это фото было, то звыняйте :smileflag:

----------


## doc-men

Пользователь yangur выложил в ЖЖ новую подборку старых фотографий в 3-ёх частях. Спешите видеть.

http://yangur.livejournal.com/276179.html

----------


## Коннект 002

> http://www.svobodnaya.odessa.ua/news/9061-1404200839.html


 грифон возле моста тоже ранен http://tinyurl.com/qzbrsos

----------


## VicTur

> Для Viktur. Если это фото было, то звыняйте


 Было, но обрезанное и тёмное. Вы могли бы прислать его мне в вашем варианте? Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Пользователь yangur выложил в ЖЖ новую подборку старых фотографий в 3-ёх частях. Спешите видеть.
> 
> http://yangur.livejournal.com/276179.html


  Там 4 части уже вижу. + много сопутки. Молодец автор.

----------


## kravshik

> А эта труба в районе Валиховского уже опасна для жизни.


 пожалуйста,такое уже сюда...


"*Трубы Одессы -дымовые,печные,вентиляционные...в архитектуре города,история,размещение,фото"
*


http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?...9#post47555349

----------


## Скрытик

Смотрите что на ютубе выложили!
https://www.youtube.com/user/britishpathe/search?query=Odessa



> Британская компания Пате выложила на Ютуб 85 000 архивных видеороликов в высоком разрешении.


 Информация с Фейсбука.

----------


## айка

А, елки , опоздала((( Смотрю сейчас, только вспомнила, что поделиться нужно)

----------


## malyutka_e

А настоящий НИ сильно отличается от того, что стоит как памятник.

----------


## malyutka_e

На этой сравнительной фотографии видны различия между старой башней и новой (Тарпановской). Старая башня, хоть была ветхой, но выглядела гармоничней. Да и некоторые архитектурные детали тоже изменились.

----------


## kravshik

> А настоящий НИ сильно отличается от того, что стоит как памятник.


 а вот просто интересно....я конечно утверждать не буду..но учитывая,что у нас тут обсуждение....а не мог бы быть и тот, тоже одним из вариантов...суть то была в том чтобы просто сделать устрашающее -психологическое оружие...это ведь не серийные образцы.......

----------


## malyutka_e

> а вот просто интересно....я конечно утверждать не буду..но учитывая,что у нас тут обсуждение....а не мог бы быть и тот, тоже одним из вариантов...суть то была в том чтобы просто сделать устрашающее -психологическое оружие...это ведь не серийные образцы.......


 Такие машины всегда делают по утвержденным чертежам. А раз так, то все машины должны быть одного вида. А то, что стоит как памятник, то это очень не точная "копия".

----------


## mlch

> А настоящий НИ сильно отличается от того, что стоит как памятник.


  Насколько мне известно - они были разные, поскольку делались на базе разных моделей тракторов. И разное вооружение ставилось, что тоже влияло на внешний вид. Это ведь не серийное производство, а авральное изготовление по принципу - "Я тебя слепила из того, что было..."




> Такие машины всегда делают по утвержденным чертежам. А раз так, то все машины должны быть одного вида. А то, что стоит как памятник, то это очень не точная "копия".


 Думаю, что не было времени на утверждение чертежей. Изменения в эскизы наверняка вносились по результатам изготовления предыдущих образцов.

----------


## mlch

Ролик от Яши Гоппа Взял с ФБ

----------


## SaMoVar

> а вот просто интересно....я конечно утверждать не буду..но учитывая,что у нас тут обсуждение....а не мог бы быть и тот, тоже одним из вариантов...суть то была в том чтобы просто сделать устрашающее -психологическое оружие...это ведь не серийные образцы.......


 Точно! Практически не было двух одинаковых. Какие были куски - те и шли в дело. Вооружение тоже очень различалось.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Точно! Практически не было двух одинаковых. Какие были куски - те и шли в дело. Вооружение тоже очень различалось.


 Вы наверное никогда не работали на заводе, а я работал. Сделать любую деталь, а для этого "танка" детали были сложными, без чертежа было невозможно. Нужно было привязаться к конкретному трактору и одеть на него этот панцирь.  Без чертежа любой рабочий пошлет вас на .... . Тем более в военное время.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вы наверное никогда не работали на заводе, а я работал. Сделать любую деталь, а для этого "танка" детали были сложными, без чертежа было невозможно. Нужно было привязаться к конкретному трактору и одеть на него этот панцирь.  Без чертежа любой рабочий пошлет вас на .... . Тем более в военное время.


 Я сужу по фото и сохранившимся свидетельствам. В военное время обходились тем, что было. Не до четежей было.
Вот одесский НИ из Киева.
  
ЗЫ Который очень похож на харьковский.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я сужу по фото и сохранившимся свидетельствам. В военное время обходились тем, что было. Не до четежей было.
> Вот одесский НИ из Киева.
>   
> ЗЫ Который очень похож на харьковский.


  Вы хотите сказать, что все это делали от руки на глаз? Портные, и те чертят выкройки мылом. Иначе костюмчик не будет сидеть. Ваш дилетантизм меня удивляет. Инженеры меня поймут :smileflag: .

----------


## kravshik

> Насколько мне известно - они были разные, поскольку делались на базе разных моделей тракторов. И разное вооружение ставилось, что тоже влияло на внешний вид. Это ведь не серийное производство, а авральное изготовление по принципу - "Я тебя слепила из того, что было..."
> 
> 
> 
> Думаю, что не было времени на утверждение чертежей. Изменения в эскизы наверняка вносились по результатам изготовления предыдущих образцов.


 Вот именно об этом и я хотел сказать,это не серийное про- во  ...и в то время было не до чертежей. Хотя про производство сам знаю.и про чертежи..но в то время было не до них...как по мне.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот именно об этом и я хотел сказать,это не серийное про- во  ...и в то время было не до чертежей. Хотя про производство сам знаю.и про чертежи..но в то время было не до них...как по мне.


 Смотри пост  #27827

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вы хотите сказать, что все это делали от руки на глаз? Портные, и те чертят выкройки мылом. Иначе костюмчик не будет сидеть. Ваш дилетантизм меня удивляет. Инженеры меня поймут.


 Во-первых, было несколько моделей тракторов. Во-вторых имелось различное вооружение: пушки, пулемёты, огнемёты, комбо, амбразуры для стрелкового оружия. 
Ну и в условиях войны не до четежей. Инженеры были квалифицированными - не то, что сейчас. Свою работу знали туго. Болгарок не было тогда, и пилить корабельную броню под чертёж вряд ли бы стали. Скорее подгоняли профиль под имеющуюся форму листов.
Про дилетантизм порадовался.

----------


## SaMoVar

Одно лицо!

----------


## Trs

Утверждать, что нечто массовое делалось без чертежа на коленке — довольно странно, как по мне. Я разбирал остатки заводской документации на почившем ОРЗЭТ. Даже на тележку для перевозки мазута (цистерну на колёсиках) составлялась толстенная папка чертежей. 

Вдумайтесь. На маленькую вагонетку в единственном (!) экземпляре для внутренних (!) нужд завода разработана кипа чертежей и оформлена масса ведомостей. А тут речь идёт о чём-то, что должно быть задействовано в военных действиях и производиться на потоке.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Утверждать, что нечто массовое делалось без чертежа на коленке — довольно странно, как по мне. Я разбирал остатки заводской документации на почившем ОРЗЭТ. Даже на тележку для перевозки мазута (цистерну на колёсиках) составлялась толстенная папка чертежей.
> Вдумайтесь. На маленькую вагонетку в единственном (!) экземпляре для внутренних (!) нужд завода разработана кипа чертежей и оформлена масса ведомостей. А тут речь идёт о чём-то, что должно быть задействовано в военных действиях и производиться на потоке.


 Ну вот, хоть один человек понимает, о чем идет речь.

----------


## mlch

> Вы хотите сказать, что все это делали от руки на глаз? Портные, и те чертят выкройки мылом. Иначе костюмчик не будет сидеть. Ваш дилетантизм меня удивляет. Инженеры меня поймут.


 Я инженер. С более чем тридцатилетним опытом работы как конструктором, так и производственником в машиностроении. И я Вас понимаю.  :smileflag:  
И конечно, чертежи были. Но уверен, что это были не чертежи по ЕСКД, а рабочие эскизы, которые правились по ходу работы. Ничего страшного в этом нет. Тем более, что танки эти представляли собой всего навсего раму, навешенную на имеющийся трактор и обшитую стальным листом. Плюс, конечно, крепления под пулеметы. В нескольких экземплярах были установлены огнеметы. 
Естественно надо было произвести расчет дополнительного веса, чтобы понять, а потянет ли трактор всю эту "надстройку"? Но не так уж все это и сложно для грамотного инженера. А таковые на Январке, где первые НИ производили, имелись.  :smileflag: 
***
Кстати, коль речь о НИ зашла, могу поделится одной историей. 
Когда снимали в 1984-м, кажется, "Подвиг Одессы", то понадобилось для съемок сделать несколько "действующих" НИ. Проектировал конструкцию мой тогдашний начальник. И вот он жаловался, что самой большой проблемой оказалось соблюсти соответствие внешнего вида тому, что было на фотографиях настоящих НИ. Дело в том, что на тех тракторах, которые использовались для съемок, компоновка была совсем не такой, как на предвоенных. И обшить трактор фанерой, изображавшей стальной лист, так чтобы танк был похож, но при этом водитель еще и видел куда ехать, оказалось достаточно проблематично. А когда киношники потребовали, чтобы хотя бы на одном из них появился настоящий огнемет, то проектировщик и изготовители сильно испугались за безопасность водителя в том случае, если эта фанерная коробочка вспыхнет. В результате от огнемета или отказались или сделали его на уменьшенном, дистанционно-управляемом макете.  :smileflag:  
Сейчас уже не помню точно.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я инженер. С более чем тридцатилетним опытом работы как конструктором, так и производственником в машиностроении. И я Вас понимаю.  
> И конечно, чертежи были. Но, уверен, что это были не чертежи по ЕСКД, а рабочие эскизы, которые правились по ходу работы. Ничего страшного в этом нет. Тем более, что танки эти представляли собой всего навсего раму, навешенную на имеющийся трактор и обшитую стальным листом. Плюс, конечно, крепления под пулеметы. В нескольких экземплярах были установлены огнеметы. 
> Естественно надо было произвести расчет дополнительного веса, чтобы понять, а потянет ли трактор всю эту "надстройку"? Но не так уж все это и сложно для грамотного инженера. А таковые на Январке, где первые НИ производили, имелись. 
> ***
> Кстати, коль речь о НИ зашла, могу поделится одной историей. 
> Когда снимали в 1984-м, кажется, "Подвиг Одессы", то понадобилось для съемок сделать несколько "действующих" НИ. Проектировал конструкцию мой тогдашний начальник. И вот он жаловался, что самой большой проблемой оказалось соблюсти соответствие внешнего вида тому, что было на фотографиях настоящих НИ. Дело в том, что на тех тракторах, которые использовались для съемок, компоновка была совсем не такой, как на предвоенных. И обшить трактор фанерой, изображавшей стальной лист, так чтобы танк был похож, но при этом водитель еще и видел куда ехать, оказалось достаточно проблематично. А когда киношники потребовали, чтобы хотя бы на одном из них появился настоящий огнемет, то проектировщик и изготовители сильно испугались за безопасность водителя в том случае, если эта фанерная коробочка вспыхнет. В результате от огнемета или отказались или сделали его на уменьшенном, дистанционно-управляемом макете.  
> Сейчас уже не помню точно.


 Что и требовалось доказать :smileflag: .

----------


## mlch

> Что и требовалось доказать.


 То есть Вы уже не настаиваете на том, что:



> Такие машины всегда делают по утвержденным чертежам. *А раз так, то все машины должны быть одного вида*.


 ?
 :smileflag: 
И это правильно. 
Истина, как обычно, где-то посредине между двумя полярными точками зрения.  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Фотофакты по боку. У меня тогда всё.

----------


## malyutka_e

> То есть Вы уже не настаиваете на том, что:А раз так, то все машины должны быть одного вида.


 Насчет одного вида я, конечно, погорячился. Но третья фотография (#27833) это просто МУЛЯЖ, а не рабочая машина. Но даже его сделать без замеров и чертежей сделать нельзя.
У меня все :smileflag:

----------


## makaceba

Позвольте пояснить: это не что иное как ОСНОВАНИЕ дымовой трубы на территории бывшей фабрики Ланге и Нентвига, производящей краски и лаки (в советское время - з-д "Полиграфмаш"). Еще несколько лет назад она представляла собой полноценное (в смысле высоты) сооружение изящной кладки, затем была постепенно разобрана. Подобная труба во всей своей красе еще сохранилась на территории бывшей мельницы Инбера на Прохоровской, 45 (б. з-д "Нептун"). На ней имеются металлические инициалы хозяина "Л. И." (Лазарь Инбер) и дата возведения "1894". С уважением краевед Т.Донцова.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Еще несколько лет назад она представляла собой полноценное (в смысле высоты) сооружение изящной кладки, затем была постепенно разобрана.


 Снесли в промежутке между 2004-м и 2007-м годами

----------


## Black_Shef

хотя бы отсюда, видно, что чертежи были...





Схема НИ (На Испуг)

НИ (На Испуг)

----------


## SaMoVar

> хотя бы отсюда, видно, что чертежи были...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Схема НИ (На Испуг)
> 
> НИ (На Испуг)


 Это новодел, кстати. Как и тот, что в Треугольном стоит.

----------


## malyutka_e

Забыли про эту трубу, а она замечательная.

----------


## Jorjic

> Забыли про эту трубу, а она замечательная.


 Чего ж забыли? Каждый день ей любуюсь.

----------


## VicTur

> Забыли про эту трубу, а она замечательная.


 Настолько замечательная, что стоило бы разместить это фото в соседней теме об одесских трубах.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Настолько замечательная, что стоило бы разместить это фото в соседней теме об одесских трубах.


 А ссылка?

----------


## Black_Shef

> А ссылка?


 не далее, чем позавчера еще была (пост #27817), сейчас уже тема по ссылке не открывается

----------


## _liberty_

> Забыли про эту трубу, а она замечательная.


 


> Настолько замечательная, что стоило бы разместить это фото в соседней теме об одесских трубах.


 


> А ссылка?


 http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2291265

----------


## kravshik

> Позвольте пояснить: это не что иное как ОСНОВАНИЕ дымовой трубы на территории бывшей фабрики Ланге и Нентвига, производящей краски и лаки (в советское время - з-д "Полиграфмаш"). Еще несколько лет назад она представляла собой полноценное (в смысле высоты) сооружение изящной кладки, затем была постепенно разобрана. Подобная труба во всей своей красе еще сохранилась на территории бывшей мельницы Инбера на Прохоровской, 45 (б. з-д "Нептун"). На ней имеются металлические инициалы хозяина "Л. И." (Лазарь Инбер) и дата возведения "1894". С уважением краевед Т.Донцова.


 Вы могли бы продублировать свое сообщение в теме про трубы...я еще размещю там изображение этого основания.заранее спасибо.

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще несколько Красивых труб. Когда-то это было искусством. Сегодня оно утрачено, как и многое другое. На трубный форум тоже положил.

----------


## Trs

Авторство принципиально всегда. И если автор известен, то его нужно указывать.

----------


## malyutka_e

Мы уже много говорили о материале для изготовления покрытия башен. Я говорил  что медь, которой сейчас все пользуются не в традиции одесской архитектуры из-за своего темного цвета. Вот тот материал из которого 100 лет назад делали все такие конструкции (верхняя часть). Что это за материал и почему  из него сейчас ничего не делают? Кстати, крыша Оперного и многие детали на ней сделаны из такого же материала. В Оперном говорили, что это никель или его сплав. Из чего сделана надстройка на Большой московской? Похоже на такой же материал, хотя может я ошибаюсь.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Мы уже много говорили о материале для изготовления покрытия башен. Я говорил  что медь, которой сейчас все пользуются не в традиции одесской архитектуры из-за своего темного цвета. Вот тот материал из которого 100 лет назад делали все такие конструкции (верхняя часть). Что это за материал и почему  из него сейчас ничего не делают? Кстати, крыша Оперного и многие детали на ней сделаны из такого же материала. В Оперном говорили, что это никель или его сплав. Из чего сделана надстройка на Большой московской? Похоже на такой же материал, хотя может я ошибаюсь.


 надстройка\мансарда на Б. Московской сделана из титано-цинка. Так же как и кровля на прокуратуре на Пушкинской.
Почему чаще выбирают медь, а не этот сплав , нужно поинтересоваться у кровельщиков

----------


## malyutka_e

> надстройка\мансарда на Б. Московской сделана из титано-цинка. Так же как и кровля на прокуратуре на Пушкинской.
> Почему чаще выбирают медь, а не этот сплав , нужно поинтересоваться у кровельщиков


 А что, кровельщики решают чем крыть :smileflag: ?

----------


## malyutka_e

А на Чумке весна.... Занесло сегодня.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вид с Чумки на 10-й трамвай.

----------


## Trs

http://transphoto.ru/photo/681409/

1929 год (или 1930-й?). Схема переустройства путей линии 20 в связи с размывом. Присутствует старая конечная у лимана, окончательно прекратившая существование в годы оккупации.

----------


## malyutka_e

Проект Всехсвятской церкви все таки слегка отличается от оригинала. В частности вход. Какой-то он петушковый.

----------


## SaMoVar

Попы уже доказали свою любовь к истории. Вместо восстановления сбацают шо подешевле... Обидно. Слегка отличается - не то слово.

----------


## Коннект 002

> А что, кровельщики решают чем крыть?


 решают заказчики учитывая рекомендации кровельщиков

----------


## malyutka_e

Есть такой хороший сайт: http://archodessa.com/ Но ребята, которые его сделали, молодые, амбициозные, но не очень грамотные, как в смысле архитектурной фотографии так и в исторических деталях. Например, здесь: http://archodessa.com/all/malaya-arnautskaya-46a/ верхний угол крыши 70 градусов, чего быть не может (максимум 90 градусов). Это просто отсутствие профессионализма. И таких фотографий очень много. А что касается исторических деталей, то достаточно фотографии, где фонарь с адресом дома называется флагодержателем. (http://archodessa.com/all/malaya-arnautskaya-46a/). Это все детали, но дьявол кроется именно в них. Ребята, меньше гонора, больше профессионализма!

----------


## makaceba

> Есть такой хороший сайт: http://archodessa.com/ Но ребята, которые его сделали, молодые, амбициозные, но не очень грамотные, как в смысле архитектурной фотографии так и в исторических деталях. Например, здесь: http://archodessa.com/all/malaya-arnautskaya-46a/ верхний угол крыши 70 градусов, чего быть не может (максимум 90 градусов). Это просто отсутствие профессионализма. И таких фотографий очень много. А что касается исторических деталей, то достаточно фотографии, где фонарь с адресом дома называется флагодержателем. (http://archodessa.com/all/malaya-arnautskaya-46a/). Это все детали, но дьявол кроется именно в них. Ребята, меньше гонора, больше профессионализма!


 А подпись к этой фотографии: "лицевой фасад" ? Абсурд.

----------


## Screech

Господа! Эти ребята выполнили и выполнят титанический труд.Да они просто чуть ли не единственные в мире кто столько фотографирует свой город.на одном энтузиазме, маленьких спонсорских вливаний.... Давайте не употреблять в их сторону слова типа "меньше гонора" и самим уважать такую небывалую идею.Если хотите свои знания в архитектуре применить- то не тут возмущайтесь, а предложите им свою помощь.А она им нужна.Например, нужен волонтёр, который в архиве будет искать информацию.
Спасибо!

----------


## SaMoVar

> Есть такой хороший сайт: http://archodessa.com/ Но ребята, которые его сделали, молодые, амбициозные, но не очень грамотные, как в смысле архитектурной фотографии так и в исторических деталях. Например, здесь: http://archodessa.com/all/malaya-arnautskaya-46a/ верхний угол крыши 70 градусов, чего быть не может (максимум 90 градусов). Это просто отсутствие профессионализма. И таких фотографий очень много. А что касается исторических деталей, то достаточно фотографии, где фонарь с адресом дома называется флагодержателем. (http://archodessa.com/all/malaya-arnautskaya-46a/). Это все детали, но дьявол кроется именно в них. Ребята, меньше гонора, больше профессионализма!


 Не учите людей жить. Лучше помогите материально.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не учите людей жить. Лучше помогите материально.


 Это шутка? Если нет, то не по адресу. Я сам ищу спонсора.

----------


## Screech

> Никто не отрицает, что труд титанический. Но это не значит, что им не надо учиться основам архитектурной съемки.


 Вы готовы научить? У Вас есть учитель? Его работы можно глянуть? 
Я благодарю Вас за то, что Вы тут про этот проект заговорили и за то, что желаете ребятам большего профессионализма, но где Вы у них "гонор" увидели? Вы общались с ребятами? Они молодые пацаны, которые делают больше, чем любой политик в Одессе.Они увековечивают наше тело города на века- абсолютно бесплатно и дают доступ к фото также абсолютно бесплатно! Конечно на расходные материалы им выделяют средства, но их катастрофически мало. 
Про деньги- Вы считаете шуткой предложение. Встретьтесь с ребятами и помогите своими знаниями и свободным временем!
Тем более, что тут столько знающих людей, что Одесса давно должна узнать своих героев!

----------


## VicTur

> Есть такой хороший сайт: http://archodessa.com/ Но ребята, которые его сделали, молодые, амбициозные, но не очень грамотные, как в смысле архитектурной фотографии так и в исторических деталях. Например, здесь: http://archodessa.com/all/malaya-arnautskaya-46a/ верхний угол крыши 70 градусов, чего быть не может (максимум 90 градусов). Это просто отсутствие профессионализма. И таких фотографий очень много. А что касается исторических деталей, то достаточно фотографии, где фонарь с адресом дома называется флагодержателем. (http://archodessa.com/all/malaya-arnautskaya-46a/). Это все детали, но дьявол кроется именно в них. Ребята, меньше гонора, больше профессионализма!


 Да нету там гонора. Ребята просто честно стараются делать хорошее дело. А ошибки... да у кого их не бывает. Профессионализм приходит с практикой и опытом, так что пусть ошибаются — главное, чтобы учились на своих ошибках. В любом случае — с этим сайтом лучше, чем без него.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Про деньги- Вы считаете шуткой предложение. Встретьтесь с ребятами и помогите своими знаниями и свободным временем!


 В яблочко! Именно это я и имел в виду.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Господа! Эти ребята выполнили и выполнят титанический труд.Да они просто чуть ли не единственные в мире кто столько фотографирует свой город.на одном энтузиазме, маленьких спонсорских вливаний.... Давайте не употреблять в их сторону слова типа "меньше гонора" и самим уважать такую небывалую идею.Если хотите свои знания в архитектуре применить- то не тут возмущайтесь, а предложите им свою помощь.А она им нужна.Например, нужен волонтёр, который в архиве будет искать информацию.
> Спасибо!


 Никто не отрицает, что труд титанический. Я и сказал, что сайт замечательный. Но это не значит, что им не надо учиться основам архитектурной съемки, и истории города. Или я не прав? Вот эта фотография, это не претензия? Эх молодежь!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да нету там гонора. Ребята просто честно стараются делать хорошее дело. А ошибки... да у кого их не бывает. Профессионализм приходит с практикой и опытом, так что пусть ошибаются — главное, чтобы учились на своих ошибках. В любом случае — с этим сайтом лучше, чем без него.


 Так я об этом говорю.

----------


## Screech

> Никто не отрицает, что труд титанический. Я и сказал, что сайт замечательный. Но это не значит, что им не надо учиться основам архитектурной съемки, и истории города. Или я не прав? Вот эта фотография, это не претензия?


 Прав! Только ничего не понял про фото в аттаче)) Уж извините. Скажите буквально)

----------


## malyutka_e

> Прав! Только ничего не понял про фото в аттаче)) Уж извините. Скажите буквально)


 А вы сами не видите? Если нет, то извините.

----------


## Screech

> А вы сами не видите? Если нет, то извините.


 Ну как знаете.Вижу, Ваше возможное знание дела, но при этом нежелание открыто излагаться, и какие-то намёки то на "гонор" фотографов, то на моё отсутствие понимания дела.
Так мы к результату не придём. Называется- просто поговорили.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну как знаете.Вижу, Ваше возможное знание дела, но при этом нежелание открыто излагаться, и какие-то намёки то на "гонор" фотографов, то на моё отсутствие понимания дела.
> Так мы к результату не придём. Называется- просто поговорили.


 Зато как возбудились все форумчане! А то как-то скучно было :smileflag: . Вот это главное.

----------


## Screech

> Зато как возбудились все форумчане! А то как-то скучно было. Вот это главное.


 Хахахах)) Так в этом цель?))) Продолжайте тогда)
Надеюсь, всё-таки, фото не для этого было)

----------


## Trs

> Да они просто чуть ли не единственные в мире кто столько фотографирует свой город.


 Мне было бы стыдно, если бы я неожиданно выдал такую фразу, да ещё и в таком обществе. Не умаляя того, что делает команда Арходесса.




> Они молодые пацаны, которые делают больше, чем любой политик в Одессе.Они увековечивают наше тело города на века- абсолютно бесплатно и дают доступ к фото также абсолютно бесплатно!


 Политики должны заниматься своим, чиновники своим, краеведы своим. Причём здесь вообще политики?
__________________________________________________

Я остаюсь при своём мнении, что единый архитектурный сайт подобно питерскому citywalls (вот это уже правда легендарный своей масштабностью проект), был бы полезнее дюжины отдельных, несмотря на то, что и многие самостоятельные историко-архитектурные проекты вызывают у меня искреннее восхищение. Но с хранением фактов возникает неудобство. Вот абстрактный пример. В первом случае у нас есть один общий сайт, пополняемый фотографиями и информацией множества исследователей, а во втором — stand-alon'ы в некотором количестве. И вот я обнаруживаю исторический факт: 17 мая 1944 года дом № 5 по Малой Большой улице предоставлен в пользование учреждения КЛООП, которое обязуется его восстановить. Что я делаю после того, как запишу факт в тетрадочку? В первом случае я оформляю факт, пишу источник и отправляю в публикацию на большом сайте. Во втором случае я м. б. опубликую у себя в ЖЖ, на который сейчас нет времени, а м. б. и нет. И факт потеряется.

----------


## Antique

> Ну как знаете.Вижу, Ваше возможное знание дела, но при этом нежелание открыто излагаться, и какие-то намёки то на "гонор" фотографов, то на моё отсутствие понимания дела.
> Так мы к результату не придём. Называется- просто поговорили.


 Проект довольно амбициозный. Меня больше всего поразила раскрутка проекта на всевозможных медиаресурсах при имеющемся небольшом на тот момент содержимом. При этом сайт подавался как единственный и неповторимый.

----------


## Screech

> Мне было бы стыдно, если бы я неожиданно выдал такую фразу, да ещё и в таком обществе. Не умаляя того, что делает команда Арходесса.


 Ну, я эмоции на людях не стыжусь проявлять.Не воспринимайте всё так близко к сердцу))

Общество, которое тут собирается- уважаю. Причём всех и каждого много лет. Не знаю, что постыдного в выражении своего мнения.Мне про "гонор" не разъяснили, я про то- чего лучшие ребята тоже писать не буду) Посмотрим на старости лет!

----------


## Screech

> Проект довольно амбициозный. Меня больше всего поразила раскрутка проекта на всевозможных медиаресурсах при имеющемся небольшом на тот момент содержимом. При этом сайт подавался как единственный и неповторимый.


 А Вам не кажется это на сегодняшний день единственным способом выжить проекту? Этакий бартер... Не объединяйте проект с рекламщиками.Если о проекте не будут знать- конец ему. Примеров полно!

----------


## malyutka_e

> А Вам не кажется это на сегодняшний день единственным способом выжить проекту? Этакий бартер... Не объединяйте проект с рекламщиками.Если о проекте не будут знать- конец ему. Примеров полно!


  А вы, случайно, не участник этого проекта?

----------


## Screech

> А вы, случайно, не участник этого проекта?


 ) Нет!) Я благодарный пользователь материала как их сайта, так этой темы и галереи Brassl. Просто очень люблю город! Что плохого в известности бескорыстных начинаний?
Вон о Brassl люди от меня узнают и с удивлением про его подборку говорят.А почему? Потому, что знаем об этой ветке только мы одни и сам Brassl. С одной стороны к лучшему.Нет бардака и все свои.Но с другой- мы любим себя в городе или город в себе? Я был бы очень рад, чтобы тут снова кипела жизнь!

----------


## Скрытик

А о проекте Фотофиксация на ОдессаСтори уже забыли. Хотя мы были первыми...

----------


## Trs

А фотофиксация, тем временем, продолжается, хотя времени на обработку фотографий у меня пока нет.

----------


## Viacheslaw

> А о проекте Фотофиксация на ОдессаСтори уже забыли. Хотя мы были первыми...


 И остаетесь таковыми

----------


## Jorjic

> ... Меня больше всего поразила раскрутка проекта на всевозможных медиаресурсах при имеющемся небольшом на тот момент содержимом. При этом сайт *подавался как единственный и неповторимый*.


 


> А Вам не кажется это на сегодняшний день *единственным* способом выжить проекту? Этакий бартер... Не объединяйте проект с рекламщиками. Если о проекте не будут знать - конец ему. Примеров полно!


 Ну почему же? Есть еще более эффективный способ - тем или иным способом (их хватает и исполнители легко найдутся) уничтожить всех конкурентов.

----------


## Screech

> Ну почему же? Есть еще более эффективный способ - тем или иным способом (их хватает и исполнители легко найдутся) уничтожить всех конкурентов.


 Всё может быть! Но хочу верить в то, что у любви к городу нет конкурентов и соперников. Если из этого проекта захотят выжать деньги- ему также конец.Зато я точно знаю, что наша тема будет живее всех живых)

----------


## Trs

Возможно, вскоре будет снесён или рухнет сам двухэтажный дом на углу Б. Арнаутской и Осипова. Жильцов не видно, часть свода подворотни провалилась и её закрыли, а сорняки на месте снесённого одноэтажного дома на том же участке почему-то расчистили.

----------


## malyutka_e

Участники этого проекта (http://archodessa.com/), если чего-то не знают, могли бы спросить на нашем форуме (это я о помощи молодым). Так нет, амбиции не позволяют. А были бы проще - сайт был бы лучше (без ляпов). Вот еще "хорошая" фотография, дом-пила - вода стекает с балконов в комнаты:

----------


## Скрытик

Возле дома Руссова убрали забор, который доходил до дороги. Непонятная ситуация - он перестал быть аварийным или что хуже?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Возле дома Руссова убрали забор, который доходил до дороги. Непонятная ситуация - он перестал быть аварийным или что хуже?


 Спросите у Чекиты (С) :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Аркадия становится похожа на большой крытый рынок. Это сильно отличается от того, что нам показывали на проекте. Появилась первая пальма и малые формы в стиле Ревы. Частично сняли забор для зашивки сэндвич-панелями задних стенок торговых точек.

----------


## makaceba

> Никто не отрицает, что труд титанический. Я и сказал, что сайт замечательный. Но это не значит, что им не надо учиться основам архитектурной съемки, и истории города. Или я не прав? Вот эта фотография, это не претензия? Эх молодежь!


 Нельзя снимать архитектуру в таком ракурсе, если это для увековечивания.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нельзя снимать архитектуру в таком ракурсе, если это для увековечивания.


 Это архитектура? :smileflag:

----------


## makaceba

> Это архитектура?


 Вы наверно меня не поняли.

----------


## Ричар

> Ну, я эмоции на людях не стыжусь проявлять.Не воспринимайте всё так близко к сердцу))
> 
> Общество, которое тут собирается- уважаю. Причём всех и каждого много лет. Не знаю, что постыдного в выражении своего мнения.Мне про "гонор" не разъяснили, я про то- чего лучшие ребята тоже писать не буду) Посмотрим на старости лет!


 Просто несколько человек решили сделать дедовщину.Они  лучше всех знают что делать.Кто имеет другое или своё мнение,то понаехавшие или тайные агенты Тарпана.

----------


## Trs

Поскольку *Screech* отвечал мне, то, по всей видимости, я вхожу в число этих нескольких человек. Даже забавно.

Я уже как-то говорил, что вы не на базаре. Но у меня всё время возникает ощущение, что я оказываюсь именно там.

----------


## maksim-shum

Дворянская, 33






А есть еще какая нибудь информация об этом доме? Кто архитектор? Интересно почитать, а то в интернете мало что можно найти.

----------


## Antique

> А Вам не кажется это на сегодняшний день единственным способом выжить проекту? Этакий бартер... Не объединяйте проект с рекламщиками.Если о проекте не будут знать- конец ему. Примеров полно!


 Можно сидеть на бесплатном хостинге, а на иное можно и не тратится. Подобные проекты умирают только при потере интереса у создателей, а не от нехватки денег.

----------


## Screech

> Поскольку *Screech* отвечал мне, то, по всей видимости, я вхожу в число этих нескольких человек. Даже забавно.
> 
> Я уже как-то говорил, что вы не на базаре. Но у меня всё время возникает ощущение, что я оказываюсь именно там.


  Я имею уважение к Вам как к постояльцу и знающему человеку! Но это Одесский Форум! Тут правила даже на ТЫ и свободное выражение мнения. Теперь спустя сутки я понял, что на том фото был недопустимый ракурс и, что фото есть с неправильными неестественными углами... Сразу бы, без "гонора" и занудства про "базары" и "стыд" , объяснили и жили бы дальше в нашей теме, обсуждая прекрасное)
А не сильно ли мы уверены в том, что кто-то вообще знает эту тему и верит в то, что ему помогут?
Предлагаю закрыть вопрос другого проекта.Я благодарю всех за конструктивность!

----------


## Trs

Да я Ричару отвечал. Обращение на вы, к сожалению,  тяжело вытравить, если нужно обращаться на ты.

Обсуждать прекрасное готов всегда и всюду, где есть прекрасное.

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще 2 вида с Чумки.

----------


## job2001

> Где на Дальницкой был такой мост?


 ну если рассуждать логически, то где-то в районе Виноградного пер, но на местности вообще не видно чтобы там был мост

----------


## Viktoz

> Где на Дальницкой был такой мост?


 [IMG]http://*************/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/most_dalnickaya.jpg[/IMG]

построенный в 1837 году. Сейчас это самое низкое место улицы, где расположена АЗС (за АЗС сразу идет Водяная балка).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Я примерно это себе место и предоставлял. Только тут мосту было бы место. Интересно, какова была его судьба? Разрушен или под слооем грунта?

----------


## malyutka_e

> построенный в 1837 году. Сейчас это самое низкое место улицы, где расположена АЗС (за АЗС сразу идет Водяная балка).


 Так он есть или его нет?

----------


## Viktoz

нет, его засыпали когда речку-вонючку в трубу под балкой пустили. Из всех мостов Через Водяную балку ( Херсонский сквер ,   на Ольгиевском и Матросском спусках, Колонтаевской, Разумовской, Виноградной, Дальницкой и Мельницкой улице) осталось только 2. Один   находится на   Виноградной, второй  на   Строганова

----------


## Спокойствие

> второй  на   Строганова


  Желябова.

----------


## Viktoz

Да, Желябова, ошибся, вот тут его останки ( Видно только часть парапета вдоль забора)

----------


## malyutka_e

> нет, его засыпали когда речку-вонючку в трубу под балкой пустили. Из всех мостов Через Водяную балку ( Херсонский сквер ,   на Ольгиевском и Матросском спусках, Колонтаевской, Разумовской, Виноградной, Дальницкой и Мельницкой улице) осталось только 2. Один   находится на   Виноградной, второй  на   Строганова


 Жаль, красивый был мостик. Ограждение у него как у моста Новикова.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Так ведь много мостиков оказались засыпанными. Об этом как-то писалось в краеведческой книжке. Даже на Дерибасовской был мостик в низине прогиба в районе пересечения с осью Гаванной улицы.

----------


## kravshik

> Да, Желябова, ошибся, вот тут его останки ( Видно только часть парапета вдоль забора)


 вот еще его вид....я снимал когда он еще немного  сохранился..

----------


## я1989))

Подскажите,это румыны идут вверх  по Градоначальницкому спуску(Степана Олейника)?Вроде,как они уже почти на повороте.Фронтон дома,трамвайные столбы,аэрофотосъёмка люфтваффе -всё это подтолкнуло меня к такой  мысли.Одно фото взято с Odessa Story.Спасибо.

----------


## Trs

Нет. Не там. На опоре контактной сети видно крепление только под одну линию (видите тёмное пятно на растяжке), а на спуске два пути было и остаётся. Это же место с однопутной линией есть ещё на одном снимке. Не могу пока понять где снято.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вложение 8083539Вложение 8083543Вложение 8083544Подскажите,это румыны идут вверх  по Градоначальницкому спуску(Степана Олейника)?Вроде,как они уже почти на повороте.Фронтон дома,трамвайные столбы,аэрофотосъёмка люфтваффе -всё это подтолкнуло меня к такой  мысли.Одно фото взято с Odessa Story.Спасибо.


 Я не очень силен в фортификации, но, судя по расположению противотанковых ежей, солдаты идут по направлению из города.

----------


## я1989))

Ежами должны были перекрыть проезд,но так,как баррикадами наши не воспользовались,то они так и остались на обочине.

----------


## я1989))

Расстояние между стальными столбами и "трамвайными"велико,как раз для трамвайной двупутки...а если нет,то тогда на понятно для чего сделана такая ширина.Возможно задействована система растяжек для второго пути ?Тем более есть к чему крепиться-концы штанг загнуты,а на столбах имеется арматура.

----------


## makaceba

> вот еще его вид....я снимал когда он еще немного  сохранился..


 А вот еще. Фото 1997г.

----------


## V_efire

забрел я на выходных в парк, тот который под приморским бульваром, если спускаться по потемкинской лестнице, сворачиваем налево.
и вот пошел, затем, остановился на том месте где фонтан/бассейн и заметил прям под стеной будку странную.
подошел к ней, и на стене рядом увидел чье-то изображение с колоском и табличкой, слов на которой разобрать не получилось (в память пребывания в одессе....).
кто что знает об этом?

----------


## victor.odessa

> забрел я на выходных в парк, тот который под приморским бульваром, если спускаться по потемкинской лестнице, сворачиваем налево.
> и вот пошел, затем, остановился на том месте где фонтан/бассейн и заметил прям под стеной будку странную.
> подошел к ней, и на стене рядом увидел чье-то изображение с колоском и табличкой, слов на которой разобрать не получилось (в память пребывания в одессе....).
> кто что знает об этом?


  Здесь было изображение А.М.Горького, судя по Вашим снимкам, всё уже уничтожили.

----------


## V_efire

> Здесь было изображение А.М.Горького, судя по Вашим снимкам, всё уже уничтожили.


  а что за будка?

----------


## victor.odessa

> а что за будка?


 http://www.odessit.ua/news/odessika/...-bulvarom.html

----------


## Screech

Год съемки: 1915-1918

Как вам атмосфера?)

----------


## SaMoVar

> Ежами должны были перекрыть проезд,но так,как баррикадами наши не воспользовались,то они так и остались на обочине.


 Пользовались баррикадами. Не все знали об отступлении.

----------


## kravshik

> Здесь было изображение А.М.Горького, судя по Вашим снимкам, всё уже уничтожили.


 как по мне, на снимках еще виден барельеф ???? или ошибаюсь....

----------


## Грачиков

Ох как не легко достался мне этот снимок в своё время! А вот ваш товарищ когда выставил его на форуме почему то постеснялся указать его источник.

----------


## Screech

> Ох как не легко достался мне этот снимок в своё время! А вот ваш товарищ когда выставил его на форуме почему то постеснялся указать его источник.


 Добрый день!
Пользуйтесь цитированием, тк не ясно о каком снимке Вы.
Знайте, всё что опубликовано в сети- достояние общественности, и придётся смириться с тем, что люди даже не вспомнят о том кто нашёл уникальный кадр.
Я сам уже не помню, сколько сам нашёл то, чего нет нигде) Хотя такого нет, чтобы нигде.

----------


## я1989))

Бабушка,она ещё жива(1929 г.р.),показывала мне место где была воронка(Нежинская угол Конной) и рассказывала,что заделывали яму и клали булыжник евреи под конвоем румын.

----------


## mlch

> В фильме "Последние дни в Одессе" Видно, как разбирают мостовые для строительства баррикад.
> 1. Что за большие камни из ракушечника вынимают из мостовой ? Это что "подушка", на которую сверху укладывали гранит? Когда на Упенской снимали брусчатку, то под ней был песок. Но она была уложена очень плохо.
> 2. На дореволюционных фото видно, насколько ровно была уложена брусчатка. Мы знаем, как она выглядит (и выглядела) при нашей жизни на улицах, где её вывезли и заменили асфальтом. Ездить по ней удовольствия мало. Есть буквально несколько нетронутых участков брусчатки, которые лежат идеально ровно. Водители их хорошо знают. 
> Вопросы. Кто укладывал брусчатку обратно на мостовые, румыны (руками горожан) или уже наши рабочие после войны? И почему уложили так плохо?


  Мне отец, переживший оккупацию в городе и окрестностях, рассказывал, что уже к весне 1942-го все мостовые были восстановлены. И даже показывал места на Пушкинской, где было видно различие между изначально уложенной брусчаткой и восстановленной после разборки баррикад. Если я правильно помню - на перекрестке Пушкинской и Большой Арнаутской.

----------


## Jorjic

Поднимался сегодня по лестнице из Театрального переулка к театру и буквально остолбенел. Это же кто-то разрабатывает, кто-то утверждает (а то и обсуждает на какой-нибудь высокой комиссии), кто-то красит. И за все это, полагаю, платят деньги. Культур-мультур!..

----------


## malyutka_e

> Поднимался сегодня по лестнице из Театрального переулка к театру и буквально остолбенел. Это же кто-то разрабатывает, кто-то утверждает (а то и обсуждает на какой-нибудь высокой комиссии), кто-то красит. И за все это, полагаю, платят деньги. Культур-мультур!..


 По-моему, это самодеятельность дворников.

----------


## mlch

> Поднимался сегодня по лестнице из Театрального переулка к театру и буквально остолбенел. Это же кто-то разрабатывает, кто-то утверждает (а то и обсуждает на какой-нибудь высокой комиссии), кто-то красит. И за все это, полагаю, платят деньги. Культур-мультур!..


 Ус...ся можно! Миль пардон за мой французский.

----------


## Trs

На перекрёстке Пушкинской и Б. Арнаутской остались следы от трамвайных путей, как и на Жуковского. 

Уточнил дату проекта переноса путей перед дальней конечной трамвая на Хаджибейском лимане http://transphoto.ru/photo/681409/ после сегодняшнего визита в архив. Проект переноса не был воплощён, по крайней мере в 1932 году.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мне отец, переживший оккупацию в городе и окрестностях, рассказывал, что уже к весне 1942-го все мостовые были восстановлены. И даже показывал места на Пушкинской, где было видно различие между изначально уложенной брусчаткой и восстановленной после разборки баррикад. Если я правильно помню - на перекрестке Пушкинской и Большой Арнаутской.


 Высокая производительность, получается, за счет качества. А что по поводу других моих вопросов?

----------


## V_efire

> Поднимался сегодня по лестнице из Театрального переулка к театру и буквально остолбенел. Это же кто-то разрабатывает, кто-то утверждает (а то и обсуждает на какой-нибудь высокой комиссии), кто-то красит. И за все это, полагаю, платят деньги. Культур-мультур!..


  А можно уточнить, для тех кто в танке,  что там не так?

----------


## malyutka_e

> А можно уточнить, для тех кто в танке,  что там не так?


 Это вы раскрасили?

----------


## ex-tiger

> А можно уточнить, для тех кто в танке,  что там не так?


 совершенно не раскрыта тема городских, областных и общенациональных цветов, в смысле, колОров

----------


## Trs

Причём здесь это вообще? Это выделение деталей золотистой краской — колхозный шик, вот и всё.

----------


## Jorjic

> По-моему, это самодеятельность дворников.


 Ну, да. Дворники скинулись, купили краску и в неурочное время красили забор, запивая портвешком.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну, да. Дворники скинулись, купили краску и в неурочное время красили забор, запивая портвешком.


 И беседуя о творчестве Герберта фон Караяна.

----------


## я1989))

> Ну, да. Дворники скинулись, купили краску и в неурочное время красили забор, запивая портвешком.


 Выкрашено очень качественно,ни одной помарки практически не видно...интересно на всю работу посмотреть.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Причём здесь это вообще? Это выделение деталей золотистой краской — колхозный шик, вот и всё.


 скорее цыганщина. В последние годы модно где надо и где не надо в золото всё окрашивать. Особо заметно это по золочённым маковкам церквей которые такими ранее никогда не были

----------


## Jorjic

> скорее цыганщина. В последние годы модно где надо и где не надо в золото всё окрашивать. Особо заметно это по золочённым маковкам церквей


 Церкви - это другое. 
"Купола в России кроют чистым золотом, чтобы чаще Господь замечал."
А это обыкновенный кич, который ну никак не уместен в таком месте. 
И если бы это была, как предположил *malyutka_e*, самодеятельность профессиональных дворников, я бы просто посмеялся. Но, к сожалению, это инициатива дворников от искусства, смеющих определять облик этого города (от моего имени в том числе).

----------


## Коннект 002

> Церкви - это другое. 
> "Купола в России кроют чистым золотом, чтобы чаще Господь замечал."
> А это обыкновенный кич, который ну никак не уместен в таком месте. 
> И если бы это была, как предположил *malyutka_e*, самодеятельность профессиональных дворников, я бы просто посмеялся. Но, к сожалению, это инициатива дворников от искусства, смеющих определять облик этого города (от моего имени в том числе).


 церкви-никакое не другое, а то же самое желание понравится неприхотливым во вкусе воронам или отличится , выделиться блеском зубов/куполов.Каждый цвет и форма купола несёт в себе определённый символ и не дело нынешних поповствующих лезть со своим вкусом в калашный ряд.



> "Купола в России кроют чистым золотом, чтобы чаще Господь замечал."


  Ерунда. Господь замечает мысли и поступки, а не металл кровли куполов и прочую мишуру

----------


## Скрытик

Я слышал другую версию. Что бы блеск куполов не позволял Богу видеть то, что происходит под ними

----------


## Antique

Раскрашено немного на барочный манер, не так уж, чтобы это было неприлично. Я тут не вижу ничего такого, что было бы не свойственно ведущим странам Европы.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ерунда. Господь замечает мысли и поступки, а не металл кровли куполов и прочую мишуру


 К сожалению, с автором поспорить трудно. Его уже нет. А время от времени он говорил (пел) дельные мысли.

----------


## Jorjic

> Раскрашено немного на барочный манер, не так уж чтобы это было совсем неприлично. Я тут не вижу ничего такого, что было бы не свойственно ведущим странам Европы.


 


> Ус...ся можно! Миль пардон за мой французский.


 Оказывается, мы с Вами могли бы ус...ся и в ведущих странах Европы. В какой-то мере это утешает.

----------


## Коннект 002

> К сожалению, с автором поспорить трудно. Его уже нет. А время от времени он говорил (пел) дельные мысли.


 автор имел в виду несколько другое: когда люди не хотят выполнять заповеди, но во внимании и защите божественной нуждаются, они начинают заниматься подобными золочениями, думая что этим чем то искупят свою вину

----------


## Antique

Церкви свойственно стремиться к роскоши, издавна творь заказывалась на максимально возможную стоимость, из золота, с драгоценными камнями. Золотят купола и разьезжают на Мерседесах С-класса по этой же причине.

Но золочение куполов приводит к утрате аутентичного облика. Статус памятника архитектуры должен предотвращать такие действия.

----------


## Грачиков

Я имел в виду снимок трамвая на мосту по ул. Дальницкой.

----------


## mlch

> Я имел в виду снимок трамвая на мосту по ул. Дальницкой.


 К сожалению, в сети наверное 90% материалов гуляют без ссылки на первоисточники. Достаточно кому-то одному в цепочке не указать источник, откуда он взял фотографию или цитату и происхождение материалов определить бывает очень трудно. Если фотография достаточно известная, то еще ничего. А если уникальная, как в Вашем случае, то ждать благодарности от пользователей интернета практически не приходится. 
Я неоднократно уже за последние годы видел фото, изначально выставленные Жоржиком или мной, в лучшем случае вообще без ссылок. А в худшем объявляются какие-то фантастические первоисточники .  :smileflag: 
И что же теперь? Не делиться с людьми своими материалами? Тут каждый должен решить для себя. Я предпочитаю делиться.  :smileflag: 
Но, в любом случае - большое Вам спасибо и за эту фотографию и за другие Ваши материалы.

----------


## malyutka_e

Никто так и не ответил, что за блоки ракушечника вынимают из мостовой вместе с брусчаткой?

----------


## Viktoz

> Никто так и не ответил, что за *блоки ракушечника* вынимают из мостовой вместе с брусчаткой?


 Может это не ракушечник, а клинкер «мыльной камень» — как в Одессе его прозвали. Тут пишут   Клинкер — это искусственная брусчатка. Изобретение голландское. Лучший клинкер — голландский. Его получают из глины, которая доводится до полного спекания при температуре 1300 градусов. Производство такой мостовой в два с половиной раза дешевле обычной брусчатки. Достоинств множество: ровность, гладкость, гигиеничность, легкость укладки, ремонта, стоимость....

На площади перед Археологическим музеем одно из семи чудес одесского света — «клинкерная» мостовая.



ПыСы: Ув  Грачиков, прошу прощения если обидел,  фото моста я нашел через гугл картинки на сайте таймера. там нет ссылки на первоисточник.

----------


## я1989))

Я просмотрела этот фильм внимательно и хочу предположить,что ракушечник завозили на строительство баррикад с разбомбленных домов:на фото берут уже остатки с полу,поэтому кажется,что вынимают из  дорожного полотна.Видно,как женщины лопатами достают основу(если я правильно назвала) и вероятно насыпают в мешки.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я просмотрела этот фильм внимательно и хочу предположить,что ракушечник завозили на строительство баррикад с разбомбленных домов:на фото берут уже остатки с полу,поэтому кажется,что вынимают из  дорожного полотна.Видно,как женщины лопатами достают основу(если я правильно назвала) и вероятно насыпают в мешки.


 Может быть. Но здесь видно, что камин УЛОЖЕНЫ а не навалены на мостовой и их ворочают ломом. Зачем их укладывать, а потом опять выковыривать и использовать для баррикад?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Может быть. Но здесь видно, что камин УЛОЖЕНЫ а не навалены на мостовой и их ворочают ломом. Зачем их укладывать, а потом опять выковыривать и использовать для баррикад?


 если память не изменяет, Гуф плотно занимался вопросом мостовых, интересно было бы услышать его мнение.
Моя версия: если ничего не путаю, первоначально дороги засыпали боем ракушняка. Возможно, отдельные участки мостили целыми камнями. Когда пришёл черёд укладки гранита, его постелили на ракушняковую подушку, которая ранее сама была дорожным покрытием (не выбрасывать же в самом деле её).Так появились 2-х слойные мостовые

----------


## Lively

> ... постелили на ракушняковую подушку, которая ранее сама была дорожным покрытием (не выбрасывать же в самом деле её)...


 Скорее всего были разные варианты. И поверху стелили, и выбрасывали оттуда,  где покрытие было раздолбано вдрызг. Я встречал информацию, что значительную часть нашей Чумки как раз и составляют труха и обломки, образовавшиеся в результате неудачного эксперимента мощения дорог ракушняком.

----------


## Аннушка22

на втором фото булыжник больного размера (гранитный) на некоторых улицах под асфальтом осталось такое мощение, а на первой серии из 3х фото-ракушняк с разбитых домов.
на фото видна разница между штуками и в размерах и в фактуре

----------


## malyutka_e

Кто нибудь знает, что планировалось построить за Дворцом спорта? Там давно стоят эти столбы, а вокруг лежат бетонные детали.

Вложение 8095870

----------


## malyutka_e

Гигантская гора мусора. Все, что осталось от Магнолии.

Вложение 8095947

----------


## kravshik

ВСЕХ ЕДИНОМЫШЛЕННИКОВ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!

----------


## kravshik

> Кто нибудь знает, что планировалось построить за Дворцом спорта? Там давно стоят эти столбы, а вокруг лежат бетонные детали.
> 
> Вложение 8095870


 присоединяюсь к вопросу,самому интересно....скорее всего еще один закрытый корпус Дворца спорта.

----------


## VicTur

> ВСЕХ ЕДИНОМЫШЛЕННИКОВ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!


 Милейшая открытка.
С праздником!

----------


## Black_Shef



----------


## malyutka_e

Кошмар на Греческой площади.  Я вообще не представляю, что это будет. Скорее, уже есть. По ней же ходить будет невозможно.
Вложение 8097675 Вложение 8097693

----------


## vieanna

> Кошмар на Греческой площади.  Я вообще не представляю, что это будет. Скорее, уже есть. По ней же ходить будет невозможно.


 ой, а что это?

----------


## mlch

> ой, а что это?


  Это пушной зверь с ценным мехом, живущий на крайнем севере.

----------


## vieanna

я уже много лет стараюсь обходить Греческую площадь десятой дорогой, пушной зверь давно накрыл ее своим мехом...

----------


## SaMoVar

А нечего по крыше паркинга гулять.

----------


## Скрытик

Черный утверждает, что это для вентиляционных сооружений. Ходили слухи, что он ТЦ собрался гнать (((

----------


## Jorjic

> Черный утверждает, что это для вентиляционных сооружений. Ходили слухи, что он ТЦ собрался гнать (((


 Это его агитационные палатки к выборам мэра.

----------


## malyutka_e

Покрасили не плохо, но не талантливо. Мансарду заканчивают. Всех с освобождением Одессы ! 2-е мая войдет в историю города.

Вложение 8101692

Балконы, кажется, не аутентичные. Сделаны на Ферруме.

Вложение 8101694

----------


## Trs

Вложение не существует. Хотя я вчера лично это наблюдал, т. б., живу недалеко. Купол... неважный, в общем купол вышел.

----------


## Kamin

Балконы переделали! Были литые кронштейны.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Балконы переделали! Были литые кронштейны.


 Вот и я о том же.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Дом профсоюзов на Куликовом поле потеряли или будут восстанавливать? Кстати, кому здание принадлежит в наши дни, ведь профячейки всего лишь арендаторы?

----------


## Kamin

Здание принадлежит Одесской федерации профсоюзов (работал там много лет) И для его восстановления у профсоюзов области вряд ли найдутся деньги. Неизвестно что конкретно выгорело.

----------


## Jorjic

> Дом профсоюзов на Куликовом поле потеряли или будут восстанавливать? Кстати, кому здание принадлежит в наши дни, ведь профячейки всего лишь арендаторы?


 Зданию ничего плохого не сделалось. Небольшой косметический ремонт, всего и делов. Потеряли человеческие жизни и человеческий облик.

----------


## Antique

> Всех с освобождением Одессы ! 2-е мая войдет в историю города.


 Спасибо, момент воистинну долгожданный!

----------


## malyutka_e

Дворец Торичелли. 1834 год. Ремонт брошен. Дом продается. Похоже, ему конец.

Вложение 8104731

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Дворец Торичелли. 1834 год. Ремонт брошен. Дом продается. Похоже, ему конец.
> 
> Вложение 8104731


  К сожалению, думаю так и планировалось. А иначе зачем гробить дом фасадными работами с применением цементных смесей, что само по себе приведёт к ускоренному уничтожению здания...

----------


## malyutka_e

Мозаика с торгового комплекса Марсель Тарпана. Немного мешает лампа подсветки внизу.

Вложение 8104776

----------


## victor.odessa

> Спасибо, момент воистинну долгожданный!


 Два мнения. Ваше и Олега Губаря.

http://www.kp.ru/daily/26226/3109737/

PS Мне не отвечайте, оставлю без внимания.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Дворец Торичелли. 1834 год. Ремонт брошен. Дом продается. Похоже, ему конец.
> 
> Вложение 8104731


 почему конец? Перед разрушением дом не штукатурят , тем более ни армируют и не меняют гнилые деревянные балки (перекрытия) на металлические швеллера

----------


## BIGBIG

Почитайте еще это
http://inforesist.org/foto-fakt-chto-v-dejstvitelnosti-proizoshlo-v-odesse/

----------


## Коннект 002

> Почитайте еще это
> http://inforesist.org/foto-fakt-chto-v-dejstvitelnosti-proizoshlo-v-odesse/


 её лучше читать в оригинале       http://napaki.livejournal.com/100072.html Толковый репортаж

----------


## Antique

> Два мнения. Ваше и Олега Губаря.


 В принципе другого я не ожидал.

----------


## Trs

Фотография в Од. Вестнике № 34 (1788), 18.02.1999. Забор на Фонтанской дороге, 92-94.

s7.hostingkartinok.com/uploads/images/2014/05/9a05998c9cc337aa78870a0a7a8bd4ca.jpg

----------


## Скрытик

Бывают проблемы на сервере, сейчас сообщу технарям.

----------


## Скрытик

Нет человека на месте. Воспользуйтесь пока любым сайтом фотоостинга, типа radikal.ru, pix.ru

----------


## Antique

> Фотография в Од. Вестнике № 34 (1788), 18.02.1999. Забор на Фонтанской дороге, 92-94.


 О, столбы ворот были подобающие. Гнуснейшую реконструкцию произвели.

А о чём статья?

----------


## mlch

> Всех с освобождением Одессы ! 2-е мая войдет в историю города.


 


> Спасибо, момент воистинну долгожданный!


 *Вы что? Охренели? Для вас гибель почти пяти десятков человек это долгожданный момент и освобождение города? 
Да вы люди ли вообще?
У меня просто нету слов....*

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> *...*


 Гибель людей всегда плохо, но погибшие будут на совести сепаратистов-колорад, они сами же и спровоцировали побоище. Я сам, честно признаться, не ожидал, что сметут их лагерь на Куликовом Поле.

----------


## malyutka_e

> *Вы что? Охренели? Для вас гибель почти пяти десятков человек это долгожданный момент и освобождение города? 
> Да вы люди ли вообще?
> У меня просто нету слов....*


 Это вы охренели. Кто говорит, что гибель людей это хорошо? Это очень плохо. Но вы считаете, что стрелять по безоружным людям из автоматов и пистолетов это нормально и это надо было терпеть? Добро должно быть с кулаками. Я бы посмотрел, что сделали бы в России с теми, кто вешает чужие флаги, не говоря уже о том, что было на Куликовом поле. Всех бы танками раздавили. Одесситам слава и пример для других городов!
P.s.: Сейчас над Куликовым полем снят российский флаг и водружен украинский ! Слава одесситам!

----------


## Serho

Кто может подсказать, где есть брошенная коновязь (ограничитель при въезде в ворота). Нужна, для реставрационных работ, брошенная, выкопанная и т.д. Во дворах такие раньше встречались часто.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Есть у кого-то фотоматериалы по созданию площади им. Октябрьской революции и сооружении здания Обкома партии в 1967 году?

----------


## Antique

> но погибшие будут на совести сепаратистов-колорад, они сами же и спровоцировали побоище.


 Самую большую жалость взывает дикость колорадских фашистов, а бесславный конец это всего лишь следствие. Жертв могло было быть и больше, если бы их не удалось остановить на Греческой площади, таким образом Одесса подтвердила звание города-героя.

Как писал Чехов: "Если в начале пьесы на стене висит ружье, то оно должно выстрелить", вот только стрелок попал в себя.

----------


## Коннект 002

колорадские террористы , захватившие здание, порядком его повредили.


 Несмотря на пожар, потолки белые. 

Видимо у них таки загорелись ядовитые боеприпасы, отчего погибли многие террористы и их приспешники

----------


## Скрытик

Давайте тут не будем об этом. Погибли люди, хоть и мои оппоненты. Погибли и наши товарищи. Это большое горе, не скоро можно будет забыть об этом. И вся беда в том, что смерти были организованы определенными силами политиков, оплачены огромными суммами денег и что ужасно, все это происходило с попустительства и даже соучастия одесской милиции 
Я был там и видел как выпрыгивают из окон люди, как те, кто жег лагерь тащили остатки сцены, что бы используя ее как лестницу спасать людей со 2го этажа. Я раз 10 звонил в 101 и никто не брал трубку  Говорят Боделан (младший) запретил выезжать на Куликово. Милиции не было вообще!
Людей тупо стравили друг с другом, я когда увидел первую горящую бутылку с крыши сказал - теперь их точно сожгут вместе со зданием (((
Сегодня в Одессе сменился начальник милиции, обещал разобраться и наказать виновных. Очень хочется в это верить...

----------


## Jorjic

> колорадские террористы , захватившие здание, порядком его повредили...


 Модераторы есть в этой теме? Ну помолчите хоть три дня!..

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Давайте тут не будем об этом. Погибли люди, хоть и мои оппоненты. Погибли и наши товарищи. Это большое горе, не скоро можно будет забыть об этом. И вся беда в том, что смерти были организованы определенными силами политиков, оплачены огромными суммами денег и что ужасно, все это происходило с попустительства и даже соучастия одесской милиции 
> Я был там и видел как выпрыгивают из окон люди, как те, кто жег лагерь тащили остатки сцены, что бы используя ее как лестницу спасать людей со 2го этажа. Я раз 10 звонил в 101 и никто не брал трубку  Говорят Боделан (младший) запретил выезжать на Куликово. Милиции не было вообще!
> Людей тупо стравили друг с другом, я когда увидел первую горящую бутылку с крыши сказал - теперь их точно сожгут вместе со зданием (((
> Сегодня в Одессе сменился начальник милиции, обещал разобраться и наказать виновных. Очень хочется в это верить...


 Поддерживаю.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Модераторы есть в этой теме? Ну помолчите хоть три дня!..


 я их личностей и оценки "деятельности" не касаюсь. Больше интересует сохранность городского имущества. Кто то видел, грифонов возле Б. Московской не повредили?

----------


## Sergey_L

> Есть у кого-то фотоматериалы по созданию площади им. Октябрьской революции и сооружении здания Обкома партии в 1967 году?


 Вот такое только есть, с фейсбука. Кто автор, не знаю.

----------


## Trs

> О, столбы ворот были подобающие. Гнуснейшую реконструкцию произвели.
> 
> А о чём статья?


 Интервью о приватизации.

----------


## malyutka_e

> я их личностей и оценки "деятельности" не касаюсь. Больше интересует сохранность городского имущества. Кто то видел, грифонов возле Б. Московской не повредили?


  Целехонькие. А что за даты на щитах, которые они держат? Спасибо *Kamin*, дал адрес сервиса.

----------


## kravshik

> Кто может подсказать, где есть брошенная коновязь (ограничитель при въезде в ворота). Нужна, для реставрационных работ, брошенная, выкопанная и т.д. Во дворах такие раньше встречались часто.


 пришлите хотя бы подобное фото...о чем именно идет речь.??

----------


## malyutka_e

Так выглядит Аркадия сегодня.

Столб на площади переделывают.



Главный вход.



Дорога к морю.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Нынешние "рукотворцы" считают, чем меньше растительности, тем лучше?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нынешние "рукотворцы" считают, чем меньше растительности, тем лучше?


 Зато очень много торговых павильонов. Надо же деньги возвращать. А обещали много зелени и никаких торговых точек.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> 


 Трамвай отображен по старому кругу. Да и фонтан на месте уничтоженного, а будет ли он?

----------


## translator

Напомните, пожалуйста, что тут было?



Это парк Шевченко, напротив бильярдной.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Напомните, пожалуйста, что тут было?
> 
> 
> 
> Это парк Шевченко, напротив бильярдной.


 Слева остатки Мертвецкой башни (недавно ее расчищали), которая завершала в этом месте стену Карантина. Справа остатки какого-то советского новодела. Пару лет назад там началось незаконное строительство, которое было остановлено.

----------


## translator

> Слева остатки Мертвецкой башни (недавно ее расчищали), которая завершала в этом месте стену Карантина. Справа остатки какого-то советского новодела. Пару лет назад там началось незаконное строительство, которое было остановлено.


 Спасибо.
А что там было при совке? Мне кажется, что я уже застал развалку. Не помню, чтобы там что-то было в 70-х и дальше...

----------


## Спокойствие

1)Такие румыны были уже? 21.10 1941 г. 
Польский спуск.
http://www.beeldbankwo2.nl/cgi-bin/frsiserver.dll/medium/4028-med.jpg?frskey=4028

2)Порт. 1918 год
http://www.gahetna.nl/collectie/afbe...8-003048976d84

3)Нефтяные баки на Пересыпи, затопленные после подрыва дамбы. 21.10.1941.
http://www.beeldbankwo2.nl/detail.jsp?action=detail&recordidx=6

4) Состав, потерпевший крушение возле Одессы.21.10.1941

http://www.beeldbankwo2.nl/detail.jsp?action=detail&recordidx=5

5) Порт. 21.10.1941 Оккупация.

http://www.beeldbankwo2.nl/detail.jsp?action=detail&recordidx=18

6) Немцы бомбят Одесский порт 30.08.1941 
http://www.beeldbankwo2.nl/detail.jsp?action=detail&recordidx=19

----------


## LORDIK

> ..2)Порт. 1918 год....


 у меня открылась только вторая картинка

----------


## Спокойствие

> у меня открылась только вторая картинка


 Не знаю.
Попробуйте через поисковик сайта-первоисточника. Вводите слово -"Odessa"

http://www.beeldbankwo2.nl/zoek.jsp

----------


## Спокойствие

1)Аркадия 1943 год
Затонувшее  судёнышко. ( размер фото можно увеличить)

https://www2.landesarchiv-bw.de/ofs2...creenhoehe=728

2)Аркадия. Центральная аллея 1943 г
https://www2.landesarchiv-bw.de/ofs2...creenhoehe=728

3) Большой Фонтан.
https://www2.landesarchiv-bw.de/ofs2...creenhoehe=728

4) Аркадия

https://www2.landesarchiv-bw.de/ofs2...creenhoehe=728

5) Отель "Бристоль" 1943.г

https://www2.landesarchiv-bw.de/ofs2...creenhoehe=728

----------


## LORDIK

> 2)Аркадия. Центральная аллея 1943 г
> https://www2.landesarchiv-bw.de/ofs2...creenhoehe=728


 хочу такую аллею как в 1943 г. - с деревьями  :smileflag:

----------


## doc-men

Поздно хотеть - продано!

----------


## Коннект 002

> Трамвай отображен по старому кругу. Да и фонтан на месте уничтоженного, а будет ли он?


 будет, "чаша" уже готова

----------


## Спокойствие

Храм караимов Одессы. 1818 год.
( кликабельно!)

http://www.jewishmuseum.org.uk/?unique_name=search-our-collections-new&adlibid=9063

----------


## Спокойствие

Оккупанты регистрируют евреев. 22.10.1941.

http://www.deutschefotothek.de/documents/obj/80032400

----------


## Коннект 002

> Целехонькие. А что за даты на щитах, которые они держат?


 
логично, дата  постройки (если 1902 ,то начала), даты начала и завершения реставраций/реконструкций

----------


## malyutka_e

> хочу такую аллею как в 1943 г. - с деревьями


 И с румынами? :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Дом с деревянным карнизом. Интересно, много таких в городе?

----------


## LORDIK

> И с румынами?


 румыны пусть в гости приезжают в Одессу  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> румыны пусть в гости приезжают в Одессу


 После того, что у нас случилось к нам долго никто не приедет.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Белинского № 5 Карниз деревянный (вдоль всего дома)

----------


## Viktoz

> Дом с деревянным карнизом. Интересно, много таких в городе?


 В центре из фасадных не очень много осталось,   может  еще во дворах есть, а вот на  Молдаванке, Слободке и Пересыпи - полно таких старых флигелей.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Спасибо.
> А что там было при совке? Мне кажется, что я уже застал развалку. Не помню, чтобы там что-то было в 70-х и дальше...


 Склад пиротехники. Салютное оборудование.

----------


## malyutka_e

> ул. Белинского № 5 Карниз деревянный (вдоль всего дома)


 Галерея Мороховского. На этом доме масонские знаки. Кто был его хозяином?

----------


## Antique

> Храм караимов Одессы. 1818 год.


 В общем-то обычный жилой дом балканской архитектуры приспособленный под молитвенный дом.




> Галерея Мороховского. На этом доме масонские знаки. Кто был его хозяином?


 Швейцарец Х.Я. Скведер, потому дом в стиле швейцарской виллы построен. Кем - неизвестно (в списке памятников ошибка), возможно, что Скведер его спроектировал построил для себя в 1880-1890-х годах. Масонский знак мог трактоваться буквально, так как скведер был архитектором, а изображение строителей с теми же угольниками встречается ещё в средние века.




> Интервью о приватизации.


 Хорошо, а до приватизации участок какому учреждению принадлежал?

----------


## Спокойствие

Фото из ателье Готлиба.
1) Кадет.
http://www.europeana.eu/portal/recor...Page=1&rows=24

2) Молодой офицер.

http://www.europeana.eu/portal/recor...Page=1&rows=24

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще один кандидат на вылет, если не спасут. Бани Исаковича.

Вложение 8116924 Вложение 8116925 Вложение 8116926 Вложение 8116927 Вложение 8116928

----------


## Спокойствие

Суровая зима 1972 года.
Маяк.

http://www.gahetna.nl/collectie/afbe...oekterm/odessa

13.01.1972 г. в 11:18 в Одесском заливе в 4,5 милях от Воронцовского маяка  болгарский танкер "Лом" столкнулся с советским сухогрузом "Моздок" Черноморского пароходства. 

http://fleetphoto.ru/photo/51677/

----------


## Trs

> Хорошо, а до приватизации участок какому учреждению принадлежал?


 Ни единого слова об этом участке нет. Фотография вообще не относится к обсуждаемым объектам.

----------


## malyutka_e

Назначен новый главный архитектор Одессы -  Михаил Шайденко. http://dumskaya.net/news/glavnym-arhitektorom-odessy-stal-mihail-shajdenk-035445/
Что о нем известно?

----------


## malyutka_e

Прощай, старая Аркадия!

----------


## malyutka_e

Приятно видеть у нашего берега торпедный катер... Как во времена СССР. Надеюсь, граница на замке.

Вложение 8118831

----------


## Trs

> Прощай, старая Аркадия!


 Прощай, нормальный пятый трамвай.

----------


## malyutka_e

Последний мирный сезон в Аркадии.

Вложение 8118899

----------


## malyutka_e

Ответ русскому стандарту :smileflag: 

Вложение 8118945

----------


## Коннект 002

> Прощай, нормальный пятый трамвай.


 а что с ним , неужели круг не восстановят в новом месте?

----------


## Trs

Ходят слухи, которые слишком проработанны, чтобы быть просто слухами. Круг где-то на 10-го апреля в зелёной зоне (на газоне, что ли?) и после круга однопутка с тупиком в Аркадии.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Ходят слухи, которые слишком проработанны, чтобы быть просто слухами. Круг где-то на 10-го апреля в зелёной зоне (на газоне, что ли?) и после круга однопутка с тупиком в Аркадии.


 а как же планы с кругом на пересечении Генуэзской и Посмитного?

----------


## ruslanyd

> Приятно видеть у нашего берега торпедный катер... Как во времена СССР. Надеюсь, граница на замке.
> 
> Вложение 8118831


 И фата-моргана на горизонте!  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

> а как же планы с кругом на пересечении Генуэзской и Посмитного?


 Не знаю. Но не похоже, что там вообще начались какие-то работы. Может быть, склон уже куплен вместе с памятником, а мы и не знаем?

----------


## malyutka_e

Аркадия становится филиалом 7-го километра, только с пальмами.

Вложение 8120996 Вложение 8121013

----------


## Black_Shef

> Музыкальный фонтан, который зимой будет превращаться в каток, появится на обновленной центральной аллее Аркадии в Одессе


 http://odessa.net/news/society/17296/

----------


## malyutka_e

> Музыкальный фонтан, который зимой будет превращаться в каток, появится на обновленной центральной аллее Аркадии в Одессе


 Вот этот?

Вложение 8121263

----------


## malyutka_e

А что за стенку строят?

Вложение 8121296

----------


## malyutka_e

Надпись уже не актуальна :smileflag: 

Вложение 8121314

----------


## Jorjic

> А что за стенку строят?


 Построят - узнаем. Не наше собачье дело. Это же все для нашего блага.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Прощай, нормальный пятый трамвай.


 


> Ходят слухи, которые слишком проработанны, чтобы быть просто слухами. Круг где-то на 10-го апреля в зелёной зоне (на газоне, что ли?) и после круга однопутка с тупиком в Аркадии.


 Если принять данную версию, то возникает следующие версии-гипотезы. Если основной разворот будет у "градусника" (уже не важно на каком именно месте), то какой именно подвижной состав будет на оставшейся однопутке. Ответ, в принципе, по-началу, очевиден. Но сегодняшняя система 5А, как нам было сказано ВРЕМЕННАЯ. Или на этой короткой однопутке будет ШТАТНО ездить единственный К1 кормой в какую-либо сторону, или есть ещё вариант. Основная масса вагонов будет разворачивать у "градусника", а какая-то малая часть вагонов (два или три со всего маршрута) будет доезжать до самой Аркадии и разворачиваться там на разворотном треугольнике, который можно оборудовать вместо кольца, так как он занимает меньше места. (Что будет указано на маршрутных табличках). Диспетчерская навигация вагонов (чтоб друг другу не мешали на однопутке) проводится при помощи мобильной связи. По примеру сегодняшнего 18-го и 19-го трамваев. Но, в целом, такую версию считаю маловероятной.

----------


## Trs

Мне кажется, что при таком раскладе все вагоны будут до площади и один челнок будет мотаться туда-сюда по однопутке.

----------


## malyutka_e

Тогда надо построить от градусника в Аркадию канатную дорогу :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Недавно наткнулся на такую красоту. Интересно, это отреставрированный оригинал или новодел? Вопрос к Боре Гр-ву.

Вложение 8122628

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересные подпорные стойки (найдите котика). Сегодня бы так голову не морочили :smileflag: 

Вложение 8122629 Вложение 8122630

----------


## malyutka_e

> Построят - узнаем. Не наше собачье дело. Это же все для нашего блага.


 Это чтобы глазу было приятно.

Вложение 8123416

----------


## Trs

> Тогда надо построить от градусника в Аркадию канатную дорогу


 Да чего мелочиться. Пусть в Аркадию ходит монорельс с верхним подвешиванием. Или транслор. Будет первый в стране город с транслором. А то, что его при обледенении нельзя будет гонять туда-сюда — так кто в Аркадию при обледенении поедет?..

----------


## LORDIK

> Это чтобы глазу было приятно.
> 
> Вложение 8123416


 а что это за площадка? где трактор находится
что будет на этой площадке? не могу понять

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да чего мелочиться. Пусть в Аркадию ходит монорельс с верхним подвешиванием. Или транслор. Будет первый в стране город с транслором. А то, что его при обледенении нельзя будет гонять туда-сюда — так кто в Аркадию при обледенении поедет?..


 Это такой?

Вложение 8123658

----------


## Парусник

> ул. Белинского № 5 Карниз деревянный (вдоль всего дома)


 А почему,никто не обратил внимания на массонский знак в орнаменте?

----------


## Скрытик

> А почему,никто не обратил внимания на массонский знак в орнаменте?


 Здрасьте! Малютка_Е обратил.

----------


## Парусник

> Здрасьте! Малютка_Е обратил.


 Посыпаю голову пеплом,прозевал...

----------


## Коннект 002

> А что за стенку строят?
> 
> Вложение 8121296


  как вариант, ограждение будущего 5* отеля. Здесь появились свежие визуализации Аркадии, но этой стены не вижу там

----------


## Коннект 002

> Если принять данную версию, то возникает следующие версии-гипотезы. Если основной разворот будет у "градусника" (уже не важно на каком именно месте), то какой именно подвижной состав будет на оставшейся однопутке. Ответ, в принципе, по-началу, очевиден. Но сегодняшняя система 5А, как нам было сказано ВРЕМЕННАЯ. Или на этой короткой однопутке будет ШТАТНО ездить единственный К1 кормой в какую-либо сторону, или есть ещё вариант. Основная масса вагонов будет разворачивать у "градусника", а какая-то малая часть вагонов (два или три со всего маршрута) будет доезжать до самой Аркадии и разворачиваться там на разворотном треугольнике, который можно оборудовать вместо кольца, так как он занимает меньше места. (Что будет указано на маршрутных табличках). Диспетчерская навигация вагонов (чтоб друг другу не мешали на однопутке) проводится при помощи мобильной связи. По примеру сегодняшнего 18-го и 19-го трамваев. *Но, в целом, такую версию считаю маловероятной.*


 мне так тоже кажется. Круг трамвая там будет мешать автомобилям. На углу Посмитного он явно уместнее.
Логично, что перенос круга происходит за счёт инвестора Аркадия сити. Деньги у него есть и не вижу причин изменять уже намеченные планы

----------


## Antique

> Интересные подпорные стойки


 Хорошо что хоть их сохранили, всё остальное с более позднего времени.




> А почему,никто не обратил внимания на массонский знак в орнаменте?


 Не совсем масонский. Угольник в масонском знаке состоит из двух планок, а не трёх. Даже в прямом цитированнии несомнено, что это аллегория.

----------


## malyutka_e

А их стройка в Аркадии совсем не интересует :smileflag: 

Вложение 8124558

----------


## Antique

> А их стройка в Аркадии совсем не интересует


 Меня тоже не интересует, я в этот шоппинг-центр не пойду.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Это такой?
> 
> Вложение 8123658


 Это не просто монорельс, а монорельс-троллейбус одновременно. Предлагаю таким образом совместить трамвай и троллейбус в Аркадию :smileflag: . Кстати, номер маршрута сочинять не надо, он уже объединён  :smileflag: ))))))))))))))))))))).

----------


## malyutka_e

Этот стиль называется "псевдорусский"  или это что-то другое ? Последнее фото это ворота этого дома.

Вложение 8126485 Вложение 8126486 Вложение 8126487 Вложение 8126488 Вложение 8126489

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Этот стиль называется "псевдорусский"  или это что-то другое ? Последнее фото это ворота этого дома.
> Вложение 8126488


 Это мне напоминает двери в парадной, подобные на Коблевской (Подбельской) 40, когда там мы жили.

----------


## Antique

> Этот стиль называется "псевдорусский"  или это что-то другое ? Последнее фото это ворота этого дома.


 В русском зодчестве такого сочетания элементов не наблюдается, кто-то писал, что это здание по декору ближе к "молдавскому" стилю. Возможно так и есть, стоит обратить внимание, что ворота выполненые в технике есть и у здания здания Кредитного общества на Пушкинской / Греческой (автор Бернардацци). А Бернардацци очень долгое время был главным архитектором Кишенёва и если он является автором фасада дома на Cпиридоновской, то направденность декора становится понятной.

Здание скорее всего является неоднократно перестроенным галерейным домом, а нынешний облик дом должен был приобрести после 1900 года.

----------


## malyutka_e

> здание Кредитного общества на Пушкинской / Греческой (автор Бернардацци).


 Это то, на котором портреты Бернардацци?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это мне напоминает двери в парадной, подобные на Коблевской (Подбельской) 40, когда там мы жили.


 Нет, на Спиридоновской.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Нет, на Спиридоновской.


 Я только сказал, что дверь подобна, а по городу их, наверно, ещё осталось какое-то количество. Не везде ещё пока заменили на бронированные  :smileflag: .

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Вложение 8126779
Вложение 8126780
Сфотографировано в Черноморке. Остатки от трамвайной стрелки, образующей когда-то разворотный треугольник. Причём, тупиковый (запасной) путь в сторону пляжа был рабочим ещё до середины восьмидесятых. А именно эта стрелка была уже нерабочей. В том плане, что по ней можно было выехать только из тупика в центр города по прямому. Далее была уже рабочая стрелка, по которой примыкал путь-кривая, по которому трамвай с конечной шёл в центр города. А боковой кривой участок со стороны заезда из города (или Бурлачьей Балки) к нерабочей стрелке на моей памяти с 1973-1974 годов был уже нерабочим. Да и сама стрелка не современная, а более древняя, по конструкции напоминающая железнодорожную, с отдельными остряками к каждому рамному рельсу, типичной железнодорожной крестовиной по конструкции, с сердечником и усовиками и с контррельсами напротив крестовины. Об этом подробно написано на Одесском Транспортном Форуме.

----------


## Antique

> Это то, на котором портреты Маразли?


 Про портреты не помню, сейчас это банк Порто-Франко (одновременно напротив учётного банка и дворца Оттона). Крыша в доме на Спиридоновской в угловом подьезде течёт.




> Один из "итальянских" двориков Одессы,на Преображенской.


 Итальянский дворик, это галерейный дворик с аркадами по всему периметру. А это просто двор, такие встречаются всюду в Европе.

----------


## A d m i r a l

> Приятно видеть у нашего берега торпедный катер... Как во времена СССР. Надеюсь, граница на замке.
> 
> Вложение 8118831


 Ракетный. в 2015 планировался на списание. Теперь вряд ли спишут...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Про портреты не помню


 Они там в виде атлантов.

----------


## Antique

> Они там в виде атлантов.


 Спасибо, надо будет приглядеться.

----------


## malyutka_e

Бернардацци там в двух ипостасях - в молодом и в преклонном возрасте.

Вложение 8129946

----------


## Коннект 002

> Про портреты не помню, сейчас это* банк Порто-Франко* (одновременно напротив учётного банка и дворца Оттона).


 несколько лет назад крыша в банке обвалилась и хозяева банка  собирались надстроить мансарду. Кто то видел проект ?

----------


## VicTur

С праздником Победы! Будем всегда помнить и нести в себе ту огромную радость, какой в сорок пятом году стала эта Победа для нашего народа.

----------


## Брасс

*Наши деды победили фашизм Гитлера, наши дети победят фашизм Путина!*

----------


## kravshik

*С ВЕЛИКИМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ!
*

----------


## Shipshin

С Днем Победы!!!

----------


## Trs

На Базарной, 54, в результате пожара повреждён двухэтажный дворовый флигель.

----------


## Antique

Праздник праздником, а сгорел один из ярчайших флигелей.

----------


## malyutka_e

Сегодня в Аркадии. 9 Мая 2014 года. Пусто. Я такого не помню.

Вложение 8132393 Вложение 8132394 Вложение 8132395 Вложение 8132396 Вложение 8132397

----------


## malyutka_e

Первое дерево, посаженное на склоне над Аркадией.

Вложение 8132409 Вложение 8132410

----------


## malyutka_e

План Итаки, которая заняла практически весь пляж в Аркадии. И они этим гордятся !

Вложение 8132413

----------


## Скрытик

Ибицы, а не Итаки.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ибицы, а не Итаки.


 Конечно Ибици! Сказывается празднование дня победы :smileflag:  Спутал с прямым углом. У Итаки масштабы, конечно, меньше.

----------


## doc-men

Первый раз попалась такое фото пл. Толбухина.


​
пл. Толбухина 1963г., с крыши дома ул. Краснова 17

Взято на "одноклассниках", группа: Таки-да, Одесса!

----------


## Trs

> Первый раз попалась такое фото пл. Толбухина.
> 
> 
> пл. Толбухина 1963г., с крыши дома ул. Краснова 17
> 
> Взято на "одноклассниках", группа: Таки-да, Одесса!


 Превосходный снимок! А кто автор?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А разве в шестьдесят третьем году пятиэтажки уже образовали улицу Терешковой? (Чуть было не сказал "Терешковскую" :smileflag: . Хотя, если бы действовали правили топонимики, которые были приняты до революции, то улица так бы и называлась, как и площадь Толбухинская).

----------


## Скрытик

*Люди - я вас всех прошу. Давайте не будем тут о политике! Ради Бога!*

----------


## malyutka_e

Аркадия. 9 мая 2014 года. Все кликабельно.

Вложение 8136364 Вложение 8136379 Вложение 8136375 Вложение 8136372 Вложение 8136369 Вложение 8136366 Вложение 8136380 Вложение 8136376 Вложение 8136373 Вложение 8136370Вложение 8136367 Вложение 8136377 Вложение 8136374 Вложение 8136371 Вложение 8136368

----------


## LORDIK

> Аркадия. 9 мая 2014 года. Все кликабельно.


 ой.. как много работы там еще 

спасибо Вам за фото ))

----------


## doc-men

> Превосходный снимок! А кто автор?


 К сожалению, это установить трудно. Можно задать вопрос в группе на Одноклассниках.

----------


## Antique

Раньше был такой парк Аркадия, но судя по моделям будет максимум аллея Аркадия, какие обустраивают перед крупными торговыми центрами. Обьектом садово-паркового искусства Аркадии точно не быть.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Раньше был такой парк Аркадия, но судя по моделям будет максимум аллея Аркадия, какие обустраивают перед крупными торговыми центрами. *Обьектом садово-паркового искусства Аркадии точно не быть.*


 на такой  статус никто и не претендовал

----------


## kravshik

*пл. Толбухина 1963г., с крыши дома ул. Краснова 17
*
Большое спасибо!!!!!!! очень интересное фото. "Сразу видно,фото из раньшего времени")))

----------


## malyutka_e

Наши дети и внуки смогут увидеть "ту" Аркадию только на старых (и не очень)  ФОТОГРАФИЯХ.

----------


## Antique

> на такой  статус никто и не претендовал


 и это позор, речь ведь об Аркадии, а не про пляж в районе комбиблоков.

----------


## Коннект 002

> и это позор, речь ведь об Аркадии, а не про пляж в районе комбиблоков.


 Аркадия в современных реалиях-клубная столица Одессы, а может быть и всей страны. Общее для  тусящей публики и инвестора-создать обьекты для отдыха и выкачки денег. Учитывая крохотный земельный участок центр. аллеи и длинный перечень торговых  и развлекательных точек, которые там надо расположить, -ландшафтный дизайн там негде выполнить.
А вот где нибудь рядом вдоль трассы здоровья неплохо бы создать к примеру платную оранжерею с тропическими деревьями и цветами

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, весьма красноречивая фотосессия от malyutka_e, +++, но с учётом того, что я лично не был в Аркадии уже больше месяца.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> 


 На снимке мы видим трамвай КТМ/КТП2 в окраске с жёлтым низом, подражая чешским Т3 (тэ три). На этой же линии эксплуатировался похожий на него его предшественник КТМ/КТП1. На моей личной памяти с 1973 года на таких трамваях жёлтого низа уже не было, был чёткий красный низ и жёлтый верх с разделительной синей полосой, да и на Черноморских маршрутах (по Черноморской дороге, которые 13, 26, 29) к тому времени их уже не было. Это лучше меня знает один, с позволения сказать, американский специалист, который недавно сбежал с нашего форума.
Г.Ы. Ну и грязюку же развели! Вот не верится в такое на нынешней ухоженной Толбухинской площади! Именно в этом месте (чуть правее) проезжая часть Черноморской дороги пересекала трамвайную линию на другую сторону. Переезд через пути (как и вся дорога) был вымощен дорожно-уличным гранитным камнем, которые сохранились на этом месте трамвайных путей и до ныне. И столбики для трамвайных проводов старинные! А я их помню, они продержались до конца семидесятых, когда на рубеже 1980 года здесь (и по всей Черноморской дороге) полностью реконструировали контактную сеть трамвая.

----------


## Trs

C 1966 года на Черноморской дороге поезда КТМ-2/КТП-2 могли появляться только эпизодически.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> C 1966 года на Черноморской дороге поезда КТМ-2/КТП-2 могли появляться только эпизодически.


 Всё логично и правильно, так как именно с 1966 года в Одессу стали массово поступать чешские Т3, которые заменяли (я бы даже сказал, вытесняли) традиционные машины с ручным управлением, а особенно на Черноморской и Фонтанской линиях. Правда, на Черноморских маршрутах некоторое время эксплуатировалисиь РВЗ Рижского завода (нумерации 20ХХ), но одесситы быстро их "угрохали" и они были сняты из эксплуатации к тому же 1980 году.

----------


## kravshik

> К сожалению, это установить трудно. Можно задать вопрос в группе на Одноклассниках.


 кстати в этой группе,я таки да, это фото не нашел?????  может не в этой группе......

----------


## kravshik

> Первое дерево, посаженное на склоне над Аркадией.
> 
> Вложение 8132409 Вложение 8132410


 Найдите отличия




Аллея в Аркадии. 70-е годы.





Фото Александр Сердюк

----------


## doc-men

> кстати в этой группе,я таки да, это фото не нашел?????  может не в этой группе......


 А она там есть. см. от 8 мая. 
Вот ссылка на фото:  http://dg55.mycdn.me/getImage?photoId=561251279222&photoType=3
Вот адрес на группу: http://odnoklassniki.ru/takidaodessa

Вот ещё фото из группы:

----------


## kravshik

значит, ЭТО ДВЕ БОЛЬШИЕ РАЗНИЦЫ)))))) после всего....


http://odnoklassniki.ru/taki.odessa


http://odnoklassniki.ru/takidaodessa

----------


## kravshik

Хотя времена Ильфа и Петрова уже прошли, но в Одессе не перестают прятать все самое ценное в стульях.

----------


## kravshik

дополнение к площади....фото из музея ОГЭТ

----------


## Trs

> Всё логично и правильно, так как именно с 1966 года в Одессу стали массово поступать чешские Т3, которые заменяли (я бы даже сказал, вытесняли) традиционные машины с ручным управлением, а особенно на Черноморской и Фонтанской линиях. Правда, на Черноморских маршрутах некоторое время эксплуатировалисиь РВЗ Рижского завода (нумерации 20ХХ), но одесситы быстро их "угрохали" и они были сняты из эксплуатации к тому же 1980 году.


 Не то, чтобы это именно логично, я руководствуюсь данными документов. РВЗ закончились в 1979 году.

А какого рода помощь нужна с Интернациональным переулком? Действительно ли необходимо там для этого жить?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Не то, чтобы это именно логично, я руководствуюсь данными документов. РВЗ закончились в 1979 году.
> ...


 Абсолютно верно, всё совпадает с моими личными наблюдениями.

----------


## kravshik

> Ребята, есть кто-то, кто живет в Интернациональном переулке? Очень нужна помощь.


 Мы конечно Одесситы и можем таки задать вопрос чисто по Одесски,но удобнее было бы сразу поделиться какого рода нужна помощь....

в принципе, так и задаем вопрос????

----------


## malyutka_e

Сегодня катер "Валенсия" зашел в Аркадию.

Вложение 8140768

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> 


 Мы видим на Толбухинской площади всё тот же трамвай РВЗ и троллейбус ЗИУ5. И не просто ЗИУ5 , а самой последней его модификации ЗИУ5Д, у которого колёса были не дисковые (как в первых моделях с 1961 до 1969 год), а так называемые, сборноразборные, и задние мосты венгерского производства RABA с коническими редуктрами при карданном валу, которые при езде издавали более мягкий звук (и сегодня издают те же редукторы в более поздних моделях) в отличие от ранних (которые были с дисковыми колёсами) с червячной передачей в редукторе, которые издавали более низкий и гулкий звук при езде.
Год съёмки приблизительно 1971, я так думаю. (А погода примерно такая же).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Сегодня катер "Валенсия" зашел в Аркадию.
> 
> Вложение 8140768


  И по чём сегодня проезд из Одессы Порта в Аркадию?

----------


## chereshny1958

> Сегодня катер "Валенсия" зашел в Аркадию.
> 
> Вложение 8140768


 А что он теперь будет так причаливаться? А как же посадка-высадка пассажиров?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А что он теперь будет так причаливаться? А как же посадка-высадка пассажиров?


 Такая швартовка по Аркадии наблюдается уже несколько последних лет, значит, данный механизм  (как швартовки, так погрузки и выгрузки пассажиров :smileflag: ) давно отлажен.

----------


## LORDIK

> Такая швартовка по Аркадии наблюдается *уже несколько последних лет*, значит, данный механизм  (как швартовки, так погрузки и выгрузки пассажиров) давно отлажен.


 а до "несколько последних лет" разве не так происходила высадка? кажется так же)))

----------


## Коннект 002

> а до "несколько последних лет" разве не так происходила высадка? кажется так же)))


 так же, только в другом месте, возле центрального пирса

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> а до "несколько последних лет" разве не так происходила высадка? кажется так же)))


 Швартовка и "погрузка" проводилась на стандартном причале, сваренном из железных (рельсовых и двутавровых) конструкций и покрытых деревянным настилом почти напротив главной аллеи, в месте примыкании её к так называемой трассе здоровья. Этого причала сегодня нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Такая швартовка по Аркадии наблюдается уже несколько последних лет, значит, данный механизм  (как швартовки, так погрузки и выгрузки пассажиров) давно отлажен.


 На самом деле этот катер переоборудован для рейдовой подвозки. Думаю, что это случайный рабочий заход.

----------


## Коннект 002

> На самом деле этот катер переоборудован для рейдовой подвозки. Думаю, что это случайный рабочий заход.


 прошлым летом катер по графику ежедневно швартовался к этому аркадийскому пирсу

----------


## malyutka_e

> На самом деле этот катер переоборудован для рейдовой подвозки. Думаю, что это случайный рабочий заход.


 А зачем тогда к пирсу подвешены покрышки?

Вложение 8141496

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Как для чего? Для мягкой швартовки  :smileflag: .

----------


## malyutka_e

> Как для чего? Для мягкой швартовки .


 Это и коню понятно :smileflag: . Я спрашивал *Jorjic*а.

----------


## malyutka_e

А народу на катере почти нет.

Вложение 8141511

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Это и коню понятно...


 Точнее, Вы хотели сказать, и ёжику тоже. Кстати, у нашего первого Президента Кравчука была подпольная кличка Ёжик :smileflag: .

----------


## LORDIK

> А народу на катере почти нет.
> 
> Вложение 8141511


 наверное,  еще прохладно для прогулок морем  :smileflag:

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Входы в катакомбы в Аркадии замуровывают.
> 
> Вложение 8141514 Вложение 8141515


  А на  какой ляд они нужны? Конечно, от грехов по-дальше  :smileflag: .

----------


## LORDIK

> Входы в катакомбы в Аркадии замуровывают.
> 
> Вложение 8141514 Вложение 8141515


 это хорошо или плохо?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> наверное,  еще прохладно для прогулок морем


 И цена проезда кусается?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> это хорошо или плохо?


 Уже ответил выше.

----------


## LORDIK

> И цена проезда кусается?


 а какая цена?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> а какая цена?


 Мне тоже интересно и это вопрос знатокам я уже задавал чуть раньше.

----------


## kravshik

> Мы видим на Толбухинской площади всё тот же РВЗ и троллейбус ЗИУ5. И не просто ЗИУ5 , а самой последней его модификации ЗИУ5Д, у которого колёса были не дисковые (как в первых моделях с 1961 до 1969 год), а так называемые, сборноразборные, и задние мосты венгерского производства RABA с коническими редуктрами при карданном валу, которые при езде издавали более мягкий звук (и сегодня издают те же редукторы в более поздних моделях) в отличие от ранних (которые были с дисковыми колёсами) с червячной передачей в редукторе, которые издавали более низкий и гулкий звук при езде.
> Год съёмки приблизительно 1971, я так думаю. (А погода примерно такая же).


 спасибо за подробное объяснение к фото,интересно- когда фото не просто сухое...

----------


## kravshik

> А на  какой ляд они нужны? Конечно, от грехов по-дальше .


 очень жаль,мне вообще казалось ,что их уже давно подпорной стеной бетонной залили....

а вот это зря так категорично....есть люди которым это интересно...тем более такие в черте города((((

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Мы видим на Толбухинской площади всё тот же трамвай РВЗ и троллейбус ЗИУ5. И не просто ЗИУ5 , а самой последней его модификации ЗИУ5Д, у которого колёса были не дисковые (как в первых моделях с 1961 до 1969 год), а так называемые, сборноразборные, и задние мосты венгерского производства RABA с коническими редукторами при карданном валу, которые при езде издавали более мягкий звук (и сегодня издают те же редукторы в более поздних моделях) в отличие от ранних (которые были с дисковыми колёсами) с червячной передачей в редукторе, которые издавали более низкий и гулкий звук при езде.
> Год съёмки приблизительно 1971, я так думаю. (А погода примерно такая же).


 Продолжу. Во всех современных троллейбусах сегодня стоят рабовские (венгерские RABA, типа Икарус) задние мосты и мягкий звук их конических редукторов нам хорошо знакомы. А вот аутентичный пример звука работы червячной передачи в редукторах задних мостов отечественного производства (типа МАЗ/КРАЗ) ранних моделей ЗИУ5. (На примере восстановленного ЗИУ5Г в Санкт Петербурге). Это звуки детства, так как этих машин (с нумерацией 201 -- 291) в Одессе в первой половине семидесятых ещё хватало. Массовое списание их произошло после 1975 года. Единицы дослужили до 1985 года.





Звук стопроцентно аутентичный.
Здесь же в салоне троллейбуса видны аутентичные часы на перегородке кабины водителя, которые были именно в моделях с задними мостами отечественного производства, с той же одесской нумерацией 201 -- 291. 

yaplakal.com
Лично я этих часов в салонах уже не застал, но батя мне про них рассказывал, показывая на заглушки от них на перегородке водителя. Часы были все поголовно демонтированы, а дырка от них забивалась круглой заглушкой. Выше заглушки у потолка оставалась только маленькая круглая панелька-розетка от бывшей ручки регулировки часов. Всё это закрашивалось белой краской (Производитель в последствии учёл "ненужность" салонных часов и в поздних моделях ЗИУ5Д, с одесской нумерацией более 300, которые были уже с коническим редуктором, часы не устанавливались). На более ранних моделях пара дыркок для динамиков объявлений в слон была не овальной, а круглой. Так же на коробке приводного механизма над задними дверями.
Вложение 8145554
Вложение 8145524
В кадрах из фильма "Формула радуги" (1966) мы чётко видим одесскую машину 245 с дисковыми колёсами и отечественным задним мостом типа МАЗ/КРАЗ. На всех более поздних троллейбусах всех моделей были (и сейчас есть) только съёмноразборные колёса и венгерские задние мосты RABA типа Икарус. Данная на снимках машина обозначалась как ЗИУ5Г, предпоследняя модификация ЗИУ5. Впоследствии на передних осях дисковые колёса заменили съёмноразборными, а на отечественную ось заднего моста насадили специальную насадку-ступицу для крепления тоже съёмноразборных колёс. Но звук при езде оставался прежним, так как червячный редуктор оставался на месте. Только в очень позднее время, к середине восьмидесятых (на закате эры ЗИУ5 в Одессе) на оставшихся ЗИУ5Г задний мост заменили на рабовский с коническим редуктором, и эти троллейбусы потеряли свой фирменный "червячный" звук.

----------


## kravshik

Да звук былых времен.....только немного жаль что звук скрадывается шумом дождя и шин по мокрому асфальту...так как хотелось услышать именно сам чистый звук....ну ничего..главное,что имеем представление...

----------


## malyutka_e

У меня вопрос. Все знают санаторий Молдова. Его (и не только) окружает забор и решетка дореволюционного изготовления и здание на входе, тоже, судя по кладке кирпича, дореволюционное. Что известно об этом участке и кто был его хозяином?

Вложение 8145928 Вложение 8145929 Вложение 8145930 Вложение 8145931 Вложение 8145933 Вложение 8145934 Вложение 8145935 Вложение 8145936

----------


## Antique

> У меня вопрос. Все знают санаторий Молдова. Его (и не только) окружает забор и решетка дореволюционного изготовления и здание на входе, тоже, судя по кладке кирпича, дореволюционное. Что известно об этом участке и кто был его хозяином?


 А мне всё же кажется, что это всё сделано в СССР. И само здание санатория очень выдающееся. Когда хотели, то могли сделать действительно что-то вменяемое.

Кирпичу всё же далеко до дореволюционного качества, а ограда сварная.

----------


## Коннект 002

кстати, весь участок санатория продают   то ли по 25000, то ли по 35000 дол за сотку, не помню точно и неизвестно что со зданием санатория сделает новый хозяин. То что он застроит свободную территорию высотками как пить дать

----------


## Коннект 002

> *А мне всё же кажется, что это всё сделано в СССР.* И само здание санатория очень выдающееся. Когда хотели, то могли сделать действительно что-то вменяемое.
> 
> Кирпичу всё же далеко до дореволюционного качества, а ограда сварная.


 точно!
http://books.google.com.ua/books?id=...%D0%B8&f=false

----------


## Black_Shef

*Умер известный одесский художник* 



> 12 мая на 91-м году жизни умер известный одесский живописец Альбин Станиславович Гавдзинский.
>  Об этом сообщает городское управление информации. 
> 
> Народный художник Украины, член Национального союза художников Украины родился в селе Бобрик Любашёвского района Одесской области.

----------


## malyutka_e

Возле санатория Молдова сохранилась литая верхушка уличного фонаря, 50-х годов.

Вложение 8148014

----------


## kravshik

> кстати, весь участок санатория продают   то ли по 25000, то ли по 35000 дол за сотку, не помню точно и неизвестно что со зданием санатория сделает новый хозяин. То что он застроит свободную территорию высотками как пить дать


 неужели!!!!!
вот свеженькие виде на Молдову сверху и  остатки старины на территории

----------


## chereshny1958

Вот если бы еще и тротуары сделали возле Молдовы, а то его практически нет. С каждым годом все хуже и хуже. Вообще то пешеходные подходы к Аркадии оставляют желать лучшего.

----------


## RAMZY

нашла в одноклассника вот такое фото-вроде не было....это вид  площади Толбухина с крыши Краснова 17   1963 год...

----------


## Trs

Оно было две страницы назад.

----------


## kravshik

> нашла в одноклассника вот такое фото-вроде не было....это вид  площади Толбухина с крыши Краснова 17   1963 год...
> 
> 
> 
> Вложение 8150863


 большое спасибо,но оно было на днях,даже с описанием и обсуждением,посмотрите.....
но в любом случае ,...лучше пусть будет дубликат,чем вообще ничего,зато не пропустим интересное...

----------


## Jaak Logus

> но в любом случае ,...лучше пусть будет дубликат,чем вообще ничего,зато не пропустим интересное...


 Еще ВКонтакте встречал такое фото. Выкладывать?

----------


## kravshik

> Еще ВКонтакте встречал такое фото. Выкладывать?


 да ладно,зачем эти приколы....лучше что-то более интересное...

----------


## Коннект 002

> неужели!!!!!


 а что Вы опровергаете? Участок продавался, были обьявления, была статья в Думской по этому поводу. То что сейчас строительные работы не ведутся, не значить, что этого не случится в ближайшие годы после стабилизации обстановки в стране

----------


## kravshik

> *а что Вы опровергаете?* Участок продавался, были обьявления, была статья в Думской по этому поводу. То что сейчас строительные работы не ведутся, не значить, что этого не случится в ближайшие годы после стабилизации обстановки в стране


 где-то как по мне, не хватает запятой)))) я в другом плане,я удивлен,чтоуже и Молдова продается....я живу реалиями сегодняшнего дня--но тут даже я удивился...думал,что если до него до сих пор не добрались,то и трогать его уже не будут...просто это нигде вообще не афишируется!!!!.... да уж дожились...

----------


## Viktor 7

> Сегодня катер "Валенсия" зашел в Аркадию.
> 
> Вложение 8140768


 Бывший когда то "Варна"...Мой дедушка Второв Борис Владимирович много лет был на нём боцманом. Я малышом водил его за штурвалом, первый раз именно из Аркадии !

----------


## malyutka_e

Хороши строители :smileflag: 

Вложение 8151849

----------


## LORDIK

> Хороши строители
> 
> Вложение 8151849


 

там можно цветочки поставить  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

Или кондиционер)

----------


## chereshny1958

Вот мы народ, сразу придумали применение строительному браку. А где же такое чудо?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Вот мы народ, сразу придумали применение строительному браку. А где же такое чудо?


 судя по расцветке, ЖК Акапулько-2 на Педагогической. Там ещё в стенах дыры,  можно руку просунуть. Залепили их штукатуркой, чтоб не видно, да и ладно

----------


## malyutka_e

> судя по расцветке, ЖК Акапулько-2 на Педагогической. Там ещё в стенах дыры,  можно руку просунуть. Залепили их штукатуркой, чтоб не видно, да и ладно


 Да, это там.

----------


## sashiki

Стихи одесской поэтессы... Показалось немножко созвучно треду.  :smileflag:  
""Я дышу перегаром империй
в ледяные ладошки страха
то, что мы считали потерей
было только горстями праха

я несмело живу наощупь
и учусь узнавать предметы
оказалось ненужной ношей
то, что мы считали победой

за победу платили свободой
за свободу платили победой
оказалось судьбой народной
то, что прежде считали бредом

то, что было горстями пыли,
оказалось насущным хлебом
объясни, для чего мы были,
если нас поглотила небыль." 
Ю. Петрусявичуте.

----------


## RAMZY

> дополнение к площади....фото из музея ОГЭТ


   по поводу года съемки-смею предположить что фото сделано после 1974 года-потому что еще в 1974 году столбы между рельсами были металлическими-это были даже не столбы,а двутавровые балки.просто с ними связаны некие личные воспоминания...

----------


## victor.odessa

Одесский суд рассмотрит иск о демонтаже памятника Екатерине Великой

http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskij-sud-rassmotrit-isk-o-demontage-pamyatni-035687/

----------


## malyutka_e

Не представляю, как можно жить в этой бетонной клетке. Хотя снаружи красиво.

Вложение 8155811

----------


## victor.odessa

В уютном дворике на углу Екатерининской и Еврейской появится самое большое в Украине произведение стрит-арт. На уличной картине площадью 400 квадратных метров изобразят одесских знаменитостей, причем как реальных, из прошлого и настоящего Города, так и вымышленных. 

По словам одного из художников Алексея Шкурата, работы над настенным полотном начались всего несколько дней назад. Стену, которая в будущем превратится в живописное продолжение двора, уже успели оштукатурить и набросать первые эскизы.
«Идея постоянно дорабатывается, но я знаю точно, что мы будем рисовать Остапа Бендера и Кису Воробьянинова, Сергея Уточкина, Михаила Жванецкого, Михаила Воронцова, Екатерину Великую», — говорит Алексей.

На стене, которую превратят в шедевр, затесалось окошко с кондиционером. Авторы сумели художественно обойти этот архитектурный изъян, превратив его в окно ювелирного салона. Рядом с ним, по задумке краеведов, которые помогают художникам, расположится знаменитая кофейня Пфейфера — в этом заведении любил выпить чашечку кофе сам Александр Сергеевич Пушкин. 

Всего над картиной работают шестеро уже зарекомендовавших себя художников и архитекторов. Работа требует от них не недюжинного внимания, концентрации и храбрости, ведь творить приходится на высоте 18 метров. Для безопасности художникам приходится пользоваться страховочными тросами. Впрочем, подобное им не в новинку – эта же команда работала над восстановлением Мавританской арки.

Мастера настоятельно просят не путать их с граффитистами. В работе над картиной используются кисточки и краски, а баллончики идут в ход исключительно для заполнения фона.
Официальное открытие новой туристической достопримечательности состоится через 3-4 недели.

http://dumskaya.net/news/po-stene-doma-na-evrejskoj-zashagaet-bender-i-gv-035685/

----------


## Antique

Что-то мне подсказывает, что это трансформаторные графитчики, снова образы из Ильфа и Петрова. Хотя нет, но почти угадал, те тоже приложатся: http://novostnik.com.ua/novosti/rabota-nad-samoj-bolshoj-kartinoj-v-odesse-nachalas-foto/

----------


## Виктор Ха

Земляки, Одесситы я вас очень люблю 
и хочу, что бы вы сохранили свои жизни для родного города.

Проливным дождём небо южное плачет                      
Отмывая кровь с булыжников на мостовой         
Одессу сожгли, расстреляли, а значит                            
Счастье в наших душах заменили пустотой.                  

Прекрасный город света, счастья и тепла
И одесситы говорили, мы непобедимы
Одесса семьдесят лет спокойно ты спала,
Но в тот кровавый день  ты оказалась уязвима.

Второе мая у тебя был черный день                             
Стрельба на Греческой, пожар на Куликовом               
Твоих родных детей накрыла смерти тень                    
И ты была оглушена предсмертным стоном

Как быстро разделились мы на правых и не правых
И с пеною у рта пытаемся мы правду доказать свою,
А правду эту навязали в целях нам рекламных,
Земляк, давай не будем верить этому циничному  вранью.

Давай попробуем простить мы оппонентов  
И соберемся вместе мы на сорок дней.                                     
Не будем спорить, как отличить копейки нам от центов,      
А в душах лёд растопим, и город сделаем теплей

----------


## malyutka_e

Есть желающие снести Екатерину. http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskij-sud-rassmotrit-isk-o-demontage-pamyatni-035687/

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> по поводу года съемки-смею предположить что фото сделано после 1974 года-потому что еще в 1974 году столбы между рельсами были металлическими-это были даже не столбы,а двутавровые балки.просто с ними связаны некие личные воспоминания...


 Этот железобетонный столб между трамваем и автобусом -- единичный случай. Все остальные столбы (имеются в виду в трамвайном междупутье), как в глубине снимка, так и по всей Черноморской дороге на то время -- были двутавровые с простой подвеской контактного провода. А на счёт года, то соглашусь, так как я указал своё мнение по поводу года съёмки приблизительно, и мне 1974 год тоже по-началу показался при первом взгляде на снимок (но потом мне показался более ранний год). Двутавровые столбы продержались на Черноморской дороге приблизительно до 1978 года (говорю: приблизительно!), когда тыкали железобетонные столбики многогранного сечения с заменой контактной сети на так называемую продольно-цепную подвеску. На трамвайной сети видны классические крепления в кривых изолированными фиксаторами ещё дореволюционного образца (дугообразные) и простые орешковые (другое название: такелажные) изоляторы на растяжках. Во время массовых реконструкций контактной сети на рубеже 1980 года, все эти атрибуты ушли в историю. От срезанных двутавровых столбиков в междупутьях оставались металлические "пеньки", да и сейчас кое где они проступают, напоминая нам о прошлом.



> нашла в одноклассника вот такое фото-вроде не было....это вид  площади Толбухина с крыши Краснова 17   1963 год...
> Вложение 8150863


 Мы это фото уже здесь рассматривали и обсуждали.http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=47969038&viewfull=1#post47969038

----------


## kravshik

Свеженкое,НАЙДЕНО НА ПРОСТОРАХ СЕТИ


Троллейбусное депо на Зоопарковой улице. 1977 год.

----------


## Trs

Какое отношение Александр Сердюк имеет к этому фото?

transphoto.ru/photo/685779/ — первая публикация в сети.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> Троллейбусное депо на Зоопарковой улице. 1977 год.


 На снимке все три машины последней модификации ЗИУ5Д. Это видно по характерной "балде" с подшипниками в центре задних колёс венгерского моста RABA. (Ну, средняя, может и ЗИУ5Г, так как заднее колесо не видно, а передние у них тоже были к тому времени сборноразборные или съёмноразборные, как хотите, название условное). Прямо на нас смотрит знаменитая многоэтажка, которая в паре со своей сестрой (которая левее за кадром) стала на многие годы визитной карточкой четвёртой станции Фонтана. Ещё нет между ними торгового центра (сейчас Таврия В). На моей памяти, их построили что-то около 1975 года. (После знаменитого нападения Бен Ладена, эта пара многоэтажек, стала напоминать мне Всемирный Торговый Центр, да и действительно, торговый центр как раз и расположен между ними  :smileflag: ). Чуть позже (наверно к 1980 году) на пятой станции появилась и третья их "сестра". Ещё левее за кадром на углу улицы Пионерской напротив сегодняшней киваловской академии в те же годы (имею в виду 1975, за два года до съёмки) построили трёхкорпусную общагу (Пионерская 3, там ещё дали комнату папиному сотруднику). Я отлично помню ту новостройку и корпус из белого кирпича, который потом облицевали в жёлтую плитку.

----------


## kravshik

> Какое отношение Александр Сердюк имеет к этому фото?
> 
> transphoto.ru/photo/685779/ — первая публикация в сети.


 Саша,вот выше ,более конструктивный комментарий к этому фото,я не зацикливаюсь на авторах,главное,что указал,потому ,что фото было взято у него из альбома....ты же не будешь так придираться ,как наш общий друг,который удалился с этого форума,давай общаться по самой сути фото,думаю так будет интереснее  намного...

немного прояснил ситуацию-фото, я так понял твое....тогда скорее Сердюк должен указывать авторство -если конечно надо.

----------


## malyutka_e

Очередное свинство, теперь, от  Александра Сердюка.

----------


## Antique

> Саша,вот выше ,более конструктивный комментарий к этому фото,я не зацикливаюсь на авторах,главное,что указал,потому ,что фото было взято у него из альбома...


 kravshik, по вашему прошлому сообщению об этом и подумать нельзя.

----------


## kravshik

> Какое отношение Александр Сердюк имеет к этому фото?
> 
> transphoto.ru/photo/685779/ — первая публикация в сети.


 



> kravshik, по вашему прошлому сообщению об этом и подумать нельзя.


 


> Очередное свинство, теперь, от  Александра Сердюка.


 

что значит подумать нельзя,мы сейчас только запутаемся....
ребята,давайте не зацикливаться,мы сейчас опять лезем в дебри,кто и что.....давайте не выносить сор из избы и засорять тему,давайте по сути утт общаться))

все мы тут размещаем фото и не все предендуют на авторство,уже же обсуждали фото выложенные в сеть уже всенародные,хотите авторские фото-размещайте на выставках ,все именные....я не говорю в плане забирать фото и размещать под своим именем,да это не тактично,-но относитесь проще...
я вот тоже нашел автора очень интересного недавно фото с площадью Толбухина и что, нормально человек отнесся,даже к такому!!!! и очень редкое фото он разместил - что и спокойно...

находитсяся автор,попросит указать-укажем и все без криков и оскорблений.
за всем не уследишь,путь может быть долгий -разлетелось фото в сеть и все......

----------


## Antique

> уже же обсуждали фото выложенные в сеть уже всенародные


 Уже же обсуждали, авторское право как и прочие права нужно соблюдать, чтобы в бантустан не превратиться.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот как надо делать :smileflag: . Теперь никакой Сердюк не подпишет эту фотографию своей фамилией.

Вложение 8159274

----------


## kravshik

> Вот как надо делать. Теперь никакой Сердюк не подпишет эту фотографию своей фамилией.
> 
> Вложение 8159231


 Это примитивно....и не красиво,так дрожать за свои фото....и поганить их надписями через все изображение
давайте прекратим это обсуждение.....все имеет свои рамки....поговорили...у каждого все равно свое мнение на сей счет.....

----------


## kravshik

давайте лучше я еще интересное фото выложу....только вот я не знаю,выкладывать уже или нет ...???? или опять начнут меня бить пыльными мешками по голове))))
автора я не знаю....поэтому размещу как есть с просторов интернета...

----------


## Trs

Автор фото мне неизвестен. Но именно для таких случаев в углу приляпывается копирайт музея. Здесь он даже великоват, как мне кажется.

----------


## VicTur

> *Умер известный одесский художник*


 В Любашёвском районе нет села Бобрик. Есть Бобрик-1 (бывший Великий Бобрик) и Бобрик-2.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Вот как надо делать. Теперь никакой Сердюк не подпишет эту фотографию своей фамилией.
> 
> Вложение 8159274


 Это где же такой раритет откопали?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> В Любашёвском районе нет села Бобрик. Есть Бобрик-1 (бывший Великий Бобрик) и Бобрик-2.


 Да да, так точно, есть они, номерные Бобрики. Они ещё запомнились моей маме в 1970 году (я тогда был слишком мелким  :smileflag: ), что там свиньи были на цепях, привязаны были цепями.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> давайте лучше я еще интересное фото выложу....только вот я не знаю,выкладывать уже или нет ...???? или опять начнут меня бить пыльными мешками по голове))))
> автора я не знаю....поэтому размещу как есть с просторов интернета...


 Выкладывайте смелее. А я постараюсь что-то сказать по её поводу  :smileflag: ))))))))))).

----------


## malyutka_e

> давайте лучше я еще интересное фото выложу....только вот я не знаю,выкладывать уже или нет ...???? или опять начнут меня бить пыльными мешками по голове))))
> автора я не знаю....поэтому размещу как есть с просторов интернета...


 И где же интересное фото?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это где же такой раритет откопали?


 Это одна из фотографий Бори Грачикова. Там таких много: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/grachov45/

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Один из первых поездов Татра Т-3, 1960-е

На снимке мы видим конечную на Куликовом Поле и печально известный сегодня Дом Союзов. Уже демонтированы рельсы узкой колеи (от 23-го маршрута), значит -- вторая половина шестидесятых, да и Т3 начали поступать после 1966 года. На контактной сети мы видим всё те же орешково-такелажные изоляторы на растяжках и дугообразные изолирующие фиксаторы (которые дореволюционного образца) на контактных проводах в кривых. Ещё в семидесятых годах такие причиндалы на проводах ещё можно было встретить. Самый последний такой изолирующий фиксатор дольше всего продержался на кольце бывшего когда-то шестого маршрута у Ярмарочного рынка по улице Черноморского Казачества. Его демонтировали в течении последнего года. На самом трамвае спереди бортовой номер нарисован по первоначальной "моде" в центре между фарами. Лично я же такого уже не застал, а только привычное написание номера в верхнем левом углу. Вагон, возможно, ещё в заводской краске, а плафон правого габаритного фонаря и указателя поворота по совместительству, уже отлетел. Как обычно -- это дело нехитрое с нашими-то людьми  :smileflag: . На втором вагоне такой фонарь, точнее, плафон, на месте.

----------


## Lollapalooza

Ребята, подскажите, к кому обратиться, чтоб провели ИНТЕРЕСНУЮ экскурсию для НЕодессита (обзорка+интересные факты об Одессе типа истории с апельсинами, Дюк с люка, известные люди, жившие в Одессе). Нашла компанию, понравились их экскурсии, но что-то сейчас не могу дозвониться, а мне нужно сегодня -максимум завтра

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Сейчас с этим я не вижу особых проблем. Набираете на поисковике соответствующее ключевое слово или сочетания слов (например; "Экскурсии по Одессе") и вперёд, обрабатывайте свалившиеся на Вас ссылки с адресами и телефонами!)))))))).

----------


## Lollapalooza

> Сейчас с этим я не вижу особых проблем. Набираете на поисковике соответствующее ключевое слово или сочетания слов (например; "Экскурсии по Одессе") и вперёд, обрабатывайте свалившиеся на Вас ссылки с адресами и телефонами!)))))))).


 это - понятно...спасибо.но Вы видели, что я выделила слово "интересную"??? далеко не все проводят экскурсии интересно, знаю по своему опыту...поэтому и спросила.

Особенно удобно обрабатывать ссылки с адресами и тел мне на работе, в запаре... и по тел. я едва ли смогу оценить уровень экскурсовода...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

К сожалению, не могу дать Вам более подробных рекомендаций, не владею такой информацией, но кто ищет -- тот всегда найдёт))))))))))))).

----------


## kravshik

> Ребята, подскажите, к кому обратиться, чтоб провели ИНТЕРЕСНУЮ экскурсию для НЕодессита (обзорка+интересные факты об Одессе типа истории с апельсинами, Дюк с люка, известные люди, жившие в Одессе). Нашла компанию, понравились их экскурсии, но что-то сейчас не могу дозвониться, а мне нужно сегодня -максимум завтра


 Советую обратится к нашему коллеге*,Trs* 
он сможет рассказать Вам "За Одессу " так, как другие не расскажут...не шаблонно...

[/QUOTE]

----------


## kravshik

ул. Преображенская (Советской Армии). 1955 год. Фото М. Плетнева.

----------


## Trs

Про Дюка с люка я не рассказываю. И на такой заказ не соглашусь. Но те, кто такое рассказывают есть, да. Они ещё говорят, что Тёщин мост построил Воронцов.

----------


## malyutka_e

Кинетические малые формы от Ревы. На ветру они вращаются.

Вложение 8165393 Вложение 8165392

----------


## Lollapalooza

> Про Дюка с люка я не рассказываю. И на такой заказ не соглашусь. Но те, кто такое рассказывают есть, да. Они ещё говорят, что Тёщин мост построил Воронцов.


 уверена, Вы знаете, куда более интересные факты и истории об Одессе)) эта шутка о Дюке и люке, конечно, избита и вовсе не является в моих глазах обязательной, однако, если в течение экскурсии о ней рассказали, тоже не вижу ничего плохого... тем более, что она даже в песне отражена)) и Википедия тоже не стесняется об этом упоминать...

в любом случае экскурсию я уже нашла, поэтому уговаривать вас согласиться на такой заказ не буду)) искренне желаю вам благодарных заинтересованных клиентов и слушателей))

----------


## kravshik

> Про Дюка с люка я не рассказываю. И на такой заказ не соглашусь. Но те, кто такое рассказывают есть, да. Они ещё говорят, что Тёщин мост построил Воронцов.


 Дело конечно  хозяйское,и никто и не навязывал....предложили лишь то,в чем ты компетентен...а уж что рассказывать или нет..это уже право автора...
тем более люди просили не совсем стандартную экскурсию...и не обязательно про Дюка с Люка.....а у тебя как раз нестандартное направление и про Одесские дома и остальное ты можешь рассказать очень много необычного и интересного...не так как ведут экскурсии современные экскурсоводы,чуть ли не читая по бумажке избитый материал....

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ул. Преображенская (Советской Армии). 1955 год. Фото М. Плетнева.


 Это трамвай КТМ/КТП1 в своей стандартной составности. (Прошлым летом была презентация отреставрированного одиночного КТМ1 355 в двухкабинном одесском варианте. На тех покатушках я лично его обкатал, точнее, прокатился)))))))). На самой Преображенской видна совмещённая узкая и нормальная колея (КТМ/КТП на нормальной колее), уходит в бок на Садовую кривая узкой колеи 23-го маршрута. Остатки тех путей (фрагмент рельс) в каменном мощении улицы напротив дома Русова много лет напоминал о том, чего я лично уже не застал. Те рельсы "ушли" где-то в девяностых годах. На углу Преображенская/Дерибасовская левее за кадром в то время была ещё афишная тумба. А также заметны и троллейбусные провода. Угол освещения солнцем -- вечерний, явно тихий летний одесский вечер, часов шесть-семь, я так думаю.
Г.Ы. Война только десять лет как закончилась. Ещё свежа память, горечь утрат, покалеченные вернувшиеся, а все ещё такие молодые... Уже два года как нет "вождя", у людей надежды на лучшую жизнь. "Войну прошли! Выжили! А там, как-то лучше будет!"...

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Уже демонтированы рельсы узкой колеи (от 23-го маршрута), значит -- вторая 
> половина шестидесятых, да и Т3 начали поступать после 1966 года.


 Дом профсоюзов построен в 1967 году, от этого и отталкиваться.

----------


## VicTur

> Дом профсоюзов построен в 1967 году, от этого и отталкиваться.


 А как же дата на этой открытке — 1965 год?

Фотографии в альбоме «Открытки» viktur1975  на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Уже поймали несоответствие? А ну давайте, найдём-те истину!))))))))))

----------


## malyutka_e

> Дело конечно  хозяйское,и никто и не навязывал....предложили лишь то,в чем ты компетентен...а уж что рассказывать или нет..это уже право автора...
> тем более люди просили не совсем стандартную экскурсию...и не обязательно про Дюка с Люка.....а у тебя как раз нестандартное направление и про Одесские дома и остальное ты можешь рассказать очень много необычного и интересного...не так как ведут экскурсии современные экскурсоводы,чуть ли не читая по бумажке избитый материал....


 Почитай вот это: http://malyutka-e.livejournal.com/  Там много неожиданной информации. Причем, чем дальше, тем больше !

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Почитай вот это: http://malyutka-e.livejournal.com/  Там много неожиданной информации. Причем, чем дальше, тем больше !


 Весьма красноречиво вот это фото:

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Уже поймали несоответствие? А ну давайте, найдём-те истину!))))))))))


 Возможно в 1967-м поставили Ульянова.

----------


## ruslanyd

Рано ликовали 




> 16 мая, 17:46
> 
> Губернатор Одесской области Игорь Палица вернул на должность начальника облуправления охраны культурного наследия одиозную Наталью Штербуль.
> Информацию о назначении Штербуль «Думской» подтвердили в аппарате ОГА.
> Напомним, чиновник была уволена прежним главой администрации Владимиром Немировским с формулировкой «по собственному желанию».
> Возмущенная возвращением Штербуль одесская общественность готовит акцию протеста. Среди организаторов — известный телеведущий, актер и активист Яков Гопп. Митинг состоится во вторник, 20 мая, под стенами ОГА. Начало — в 12:00.
> Надо сказать, что Штербуль — не первое, мягко говоря, странное назначение Палицы. Ранее он сделал своим первым замом не менее знаменитую Наталью Чегодарь.

----------


## Jorjic

> Рано ликовали


 А чего было ликовать? Нельзя принимать, а тем более радостно приветствовать, половинчатые решения. Какое там "по собственному желанию"? В лучшем случае "за несоответствие", если не под суд. Иначе все вернется на круги своя.

----------


## malyutka_e

Привет из прошлого. Плафон времен Гоцмана.

Вложение 8170053

----------


## Гидрант

> Дом профсоюзов построен в 1967 году, от этого и отталкиваться.


 Дом профсоюзов, а точнее здание обкома КПУ построено по проекту Топуза и Павловской в 1958 году, как свидетельствует моя память и многочисленные пруфлинки  :smileflag: . Правда в моей памяти где-то мелькает скан газетной вырезки о сдаче нового здания обкома КПУ к 40-й годовщине Великого Октября, т.е. 7 ноября 1957 года. 

В общем-то эти цифры не противоречат друг другу - сдали и отрапортавали в ноябре, а через 2 месяца въехали и начали работу.  Тогда явно неправильная дата - 1967 год - скорее всего от "промаха по клавиатуре - шестерка вместо пятерки" при вводе информации в компьютер с бумажного текста. 

ПС. А жуткую статую вождя мирового пролетариата установили таки да в 1967 г.

----------


## malyutka_e

Я думаю, все узнали эти руины.

Вложение 8170568 т Вложение 8170569 

Вложение 8170571

----------


## kravshik

> Я думаю, все узнали эти руины.
> 
> Вложение 8170568 т Вложение 8170569 
> 
> Вложение 8170571


 Грустная Январка....так и непонятно зачем их так держать...понятно ,что хотят добить завод....ну так начали бы уже что-то делать....с территорией...все равно цеха уничтоженны.

мало того!!!!! рядом с таким опасным рассыпающимся корпусом проходит основная ЖД ветка в город!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## malyutka_e

> мало того!!!!! рядом с таким опасным рассыпающимся корпусом проходит основная ЖД ветка в город!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 А вот и поезд на этой ветке.

Вложение 8170744 Вложение 8170746 Вложение 8170745

----------


## malyutka_e

А это что такое? Вопрос на засыпку  :smileflag: .

Вложение 8170806

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Грустная Январка....так и непонятно зачем их так держать...понятно ,что хотят добить завод....ну так начали бы уже что-то делать....с территорией...все равно цеха уничтожены.
> мало того!!!!! рядом с таким опасным рассыпающимся корпусом проходит основная ЖД ветка в город!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Это не просто "ветка", а главный пассажирский ход из Одессы и к вокзалу, ход, который считается территориально располагается в пределах станции Одесса Главная и простирается до самой остановки Одесса Поездная. То есть, эти пути как бы не являются перегоном между станциями. Такой перегон начинается только за новым мостом так и несостоявшейся гурвицовской магистрали на Поездной.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А это что такое? Вопрос на засыпку .
> 
> Вложение 8170806


 Остановочный павильон от конки там же, возле Воронцовского переезда со стороны Молдаванки. Улица давно не Воронцовская, а Чернышевская, но переезд (бывший) всё равно сохранил своё название.

----------


## Скрытик

Народ, а что за полуразрушенное здание на Преображенской, во дворе возле Грековки? Сколько лет прохожу - зияют окна, поросшие растительностью.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Это не просто "ветка", а главный пассажирский ход из Одессы и к вокзалу, ход, который считается территориально располагается в пределах станции Одесса Главная и простирается до самой остановки Одесса Поездная. То есть, эти пути как бы не являются перегоном между станциями. Такой перегон начинается только за новым мостом так и несостоявшейся гурвицовской магистрали на Поездной.


 К слову вспомнилось. В школе (когда жили в центре города) у нас был хлопец (на два года/класса старший) у которого была точно такая же фамилия, как и у экс- и кандидата в мэры, у него была подпольная кличка Курица)))))))))))).

----------


## Antique

> Остановочный павильон от конки там же, возле Воронцовского переезда со стороны Молдаванки.


 Бетонные остановки - это детище 1910-х годов, когда в Одессе широко начали использовать бетон. Конка тогда уже прекратила своё существование.




> Народ, а что за полуразрушенное здание на Преображенской, во дворе возле Грековки? Сколько лет прохожу - зияют окна, поросшие растительностью.


 Это собственно главное здание училища.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Остановочный павильон от конки там же, возле Воронцовского переезда со стороны Молдаванки. Улица давно не Воронцовская, а Чернышевская, но переезд (бывший) всё равно сохранил своё название.


 


> Бетонные остановки - это детище 1910-х годов, когда в Одессе широко начали использовать бетон. Конка тогда уже прекратила своё существование.


 Пардон, конечно трамвай, имелось в виду. Но важен был другой факт, что в этом месте была конечная (тупиковая, со сменой поста управления, тогда кабин в нашем понимании не было), так как все бельгийские трамваи изначально были двусторонними с дверными проёмами на обе стороны. Железнодорожные пути в этом месте трамвай не пересекал.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Antique;48149935 Это собственно главное здание училища.[/QUOTE]

Я даже посещал его когда-то как учащийся.

----------


## Скрытик

А чего оно такое заброшенное?

----------


## malyutka_e

> А это что такое? Вопрос на засыпку .
> 
> Вложение 8170806


 Эту картинку я поместил не для отгадки местоположения (его и так все знают). Это только деталь обычной остановки. Просто по ней видно, с какой любовью раньше относились к обычным общественным строениям. Не говоря уже о любви в архитектурных деталях. Такая эстетика была ОБЫЧНОЙ средой в которой жили одесситы.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А чего оно такое заброшенное?


 Там был пожар, а потом не было денег. Как обычно.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Эту картинку я поместил не для отгадки местоположения (его и так все знают). Это только деталь обычной остановки. Просто по ней видно, с какой любовью раньше относились к обычным общественным строениям. Не говоря уже о любви в архитектурных деталях. Такая эстетика была ОБЫЧНОЙ средой в которой жили одесситы.


 Да, и это тоже, хотя по сегодняшнему состоянию сего сооружения, этого не скажешь. Имею в виду настоящее время, когда такое творение не находится на чьём-либо балансе и просто никому не нужно.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Троллейбусное депо на Зоопарковой улице. 1977 год.


 


> На снимке все три машины последней модификации ЗИУ5Д. Это видно по характерной "балде" с подшипниками в центре задних колёс венгерского моста RABA. (Ну, средняя, может и ЗИУ5Г, так как заднее колесо не видно, а передние у них тоже были к тому времени сборноразборные или съёмноразборные, как хотите, название условное). Прямо на нас смотрит знаменитая многоэтажка, которая в паре со своей сестрой (которая левее за кадром) стала на многие годы визитной карточкой четвёртой станции Фонтана. Ещё нет между ними торгового центра (сейчас Таврия В). На моей памяти, их построили что-то около 1975 года. (После знаменитого нападения Бен Ладена, эта пара многоэтажек, стала напоминать мне Всемирный Торговый Центр, да и действительно, торговый центр как раз и расположен между ними ). Чуть позже (наверно к 1980 году) на пятой станции появилась и третья их "сестра". Ещё левее за кадром на углу улицы Пионерской напротив сегодняшней киваловской академии в те же годы (имею в виду 1975, за два года до съёмки) построили трёхкорпусную общагу (Пионерская 3, там ещё дали комнату папиному сотруднику). Я отлично помню ту новостройку и корпус из белого кирпича, который потом облицевали в жёлтую плитку.


 В продолжении темы про четвёртую станцию Фонтана:

(фото из публикации Владимира Тимофеенко)
Пара тех высоток (лицо четвёртой станции, эдакий одесский ВТЦ :smileflag: ) ещё без торгового центра (Таврии В) между ними. Позади та самая трёхсекционная общага по Пионерской 3. На дороге автомобиль ГАЗ21 универсал. Сейчас и простые двадцать первые "Волги" большая редкость, не говоря уже за универсал такой машины.
Г.Ы. Мне ещё помнится, в году эдак 1985 или 1986-м была попытка переименовать Пионерскую улицу в Сплитскую ( :smileflag: ) (город Сплит в Хорватии, тогда этот побратим числился за Югославией), название не продержалось и полугода, вернулась Пионерская и о таком курьёзе быстро забыли.

----------


## kravshik

> А это что такое? Вопрос на засыпку .
> 
> Вложение 8170806


 Грибок Старинной трамвайной остановки на Чернышевского.....хочется спасти

----------


## _datsun_

эт ребята, что там вуйки что то решили с памятником Екатерине второй??? или как??? мне бы не хотелось что бы его сносили!!!! ибо!! Она там заслуженно стоит!!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> эт ребята, что там вуйки что то решили с памятником Екатерине второй??? или как??? мне бы не хотелось что бы его сносили!!!! ибо!! Она там заслуженно стоит!!


 Хоть я в самом начале был не в восторге (в историческом плане) от его "восстановления", но раз уже соорудили в своё время наперекор историческому моменту ( :smileflag: ), так нехай вже стоїть :smileflag: ))))))))). Сейчас ситуация намного тревожнее и опаснее, чем какой-то памятник.

----------


## Antique

> Пардон, конечно трамвай, имелось в виду.


 Во времена конки были установлены деревянные резные павильоны (наверное не везде). Ни один не сохранился.

----------


## _datsun_

> Хоть я в самом начале был не в восторге (в историческом плане) от его "восстановления", но раз уже соорудили в своё время наперекор историческому моменту (), так нехай вже стоїть))))))))). Сейчас ситуация намного тревожнее и опаснее, чем какой-то памятник.


 я что то не пойму,  есть восторг или нету, это наша История!!!!  и от нее нам не дется.. историю не перепишешь... а уж тем более не снесешь....  
поэтому я против того что бы вообще вйуки со своих гор приезжали, и пытались нам указывать в городе что нам Сносить а что нет!!!!
ибо если будет какая то канетель, то мы должны отстоять нашу историческую ценность, а особенно после 2-го мая!!! это уже не колольчик, это уже звонок прям громкий и ясный!

----------


## Коннект 002

> Хоть я в самом начале был не в восторге (в историческом плане) от его "восстановления", но раз уже соорудили в своё время наперекор историческому моменту (), так нехай вже стоїть))))))))). Сейчас ситуация намного тревожнее и опаснее, чем какой-то памятник.


 я и сейчас не в восторге. Идеологический памятник от правнучка прабабке, воспевающий самодержавие. По плану Де-Волана там должен был быть фонтан?Неплохо бы реализовать задуманное автором города

----------


## Viktor 7

А вот и Тигр .http://reibert.info/threads/odessa-i-oblast.17407/page-881#post-5184538

----------


## Antique

> поэтому я против того что бы вообще вйуки со своих гор приезжали


 Лучше вы бы вы с гор приехали, там хоть воздух чистый, а не то чем вы надышались, прежде чем зайти на этот форум.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А вот и Тигр .http://reibert.info/threads/odessa-i-oblast.17407/page-881#post-5184538


 Какой же это Тигр? Пара бревен и гвоздей. :smileflag:

----------


## makaceba

> В продолжении темы про четвёртую станцию Фонтана:
> 
> (фото из публикации Владимира Тимофеенко)
> Пара тех высоток (лицо четвёртой станции, эдакий одесский ВТЦ) ещё без торгового центра (Таврии В) между ними. Позади та самая трёхсекционная общага по Пионерской 3. На дороге автомобиль ГАЗ21 универсал. Сейчас и простые двадцать первые "Волги" большая редкость, не говоря уже за универсал такой машины.
> Г.Ы. Мне ещё помнится, в году эдак 1985 или 1986-м была попытка переименовать Пионерскую улицу в Сплитскую () (город Сплит в Хорватии, тогда этот побратим числился за Югославией), название не продержалось и полугода, вернулась Пионерская и о таком курьёзе быстро забыли.


 1973-1974гг. Строительство этих домов(левого). Впервые в Одессе применили метод литого бетона(скользящая опалубка). Заливали один этаж в сутки. Одновременно должны были устанавливаться готовые плиты междуэтажных перекрытий, с которыми вышла какая-то заминка. Процесс прерывать было нельзя. Стены выгнали. Потом очень много времени ушло на установку перекрытий, т.к. это было уже гораздо сложнее. Здание оказалось холодным. Пришлось утеплять снаружи.

----------


## Коннект 002

> 1973-1974гг. Строительство этих домов(левого). Впервые в Одессе применили метод литого бетона(скользящая опалубка). Заливали один этаж в сутки. Одновременно должны были устанавливаться готовые плиты междуэтажных перекрытий, с которыми вышла какая-то заминка. Процесс прерывать было нельзя. Стены выгнали. Потом очень много времени ушло на установку перекрытий, т.к. это было уже гораздо сложнее. Здание оказалось холодным. *Пришлось утеплять снаружи.*
> 
> Вложение 8175448


 а чем его утеплили?

----------


## malyutka_e

Столб перед входом в Аркадию. 15 мая 2014

Вложение 8176345 Вложение 8176346

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, всё это хорошо, а как теперь быть с трамвайной конечной? В этом плане там и конь не валялся...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да, всё это хорошо, а как теперь быть с трамвайной конечной? В этом плане там и конь не валялся...


 Как слили Аркадию, так сольют и "старенький пятенький" ((с) М. Жванецкий) трамвай.

----------


## kravshik

> А вот и Тигр .http://reibert.info/threads/odessa-i-oblast.17407/page-881#post-5184538


 Уникальная находка,а таки да "Тигр" был потоплен в этом месте....просто не думалось,что он в такой близи находится.....!!!!

----------


## SaMoVar

Внимание! Завтра митинг отменён. Встреча с губернатором прошла сегодня. Штербуль бортанули. Не выходите на митинг! Это будет провокация!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Внимание! Завтра митинг отменён. Встреча с губернатором прошла сегодня. Штербуль бортанули. Не выходите на митинг! Это будет провокация!


 Своевременное сообщение.

----------


## Скрытик

Обращение по результатам встречи с Палицей. 



> Час назад закончилась встреча общественных активистов с губернатором Игорь Палица, по поводу назначений Штербуль и Чегодарь, а так же другим конфликтным вопросам. В этой встрече кроме меня участвовали Yakov Gopp, Leonid Shtekel, Анатолий Бойко, Анатолий Ройтбурд, Сергій Гуцалюк и многие другие. На встречу была так же приглашена и основная виновница "торжества", г. Штербуль, так что "очная ставка" состоялась. В результате заслушивания аргументов обоих сторон назначение г.Штербуль ОТМЕНЕНО. Губернатор ждет от общественности представлений на эту должность.
> По г.Чегодарь, учитывая сложность положения, диктующую безотлагательную необходимость данного назначения, губернатор подтвердил свое решение назначить ее.
> Кроме того он предложил создать неформальный общественный совет, состоящий из моральных авторитетов города и заявил о том, что он является союзником одесситов в сохранении культурного наследия города и области.
> Таким образом и ЭТО ВАЖНО, состоялся диалог, которого мы пытались добиться созывая завтрашний митинг, достигнуты и необходимость в нем отпала. Более того, попытка провести бесполезный уже митинг может только ухудшить налаживающийся диалог. И точно не поможет в снятии напряженности.
> Прошу всех, кто собирался завтра к ОГА по моему приглашению, отказаться от этих планов. А попытки каких-либо сил провести его, обычным политическим ПиаРом.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Прошу всех, кто собирался завтра к ОГА по моему приглашению, отказаться от этих планов.


 Так вы и есть Яша Гопп (он меня приглашал)???  И еще вопрос. Почему Yakov Gopp, Leonid Shtekel пишутся по-английски, Анатолий Бойко, Анатолий Ройтбурд - по-русски, а Сергій Гуцалюк по-украински???

----------


## malyutka_e

Рабинович, наверное, посмеялся, если увидел бы такое на своем фасаде. Серп и молот тоже охраняется законом?

Вложение 8178419 Вложение 8178420

Вложение 8178422

----------


## Antique

> Рабинович, наверное, посмеялся, если увидел бы такое на своем фасаде.


 Советский серп и молот  не содержит ничего оригинального. Обычные капиталистические символы индустрии и земледелия. "На Пассаже Менделевича" тоже есть Серп и Молот, но они не составляют эмблему.




> Серп и молот тоже охраняется законом?


 Весь фасад охраняется.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Столб перед входом в Аркадию. 15 мая 2014
> 
> Вложение 8176345 Вложение 8176346


  Главное, что не зелёные человечки)))))))))))))))).

----------


## Скрытик

> Так вы и есть Яша Гопп (он меня приглашал)???  И еще вопрос. Почему Yakov Gopp, Leonid Shtekel пишутся по-английски, Анатолий Бойко, Анатолий Ройтбурд - по-русски, а Сергій Гуцалюк по-украински???


 Потому, что так скопировалось со страницы в Фейсбуке (кто как регистрировался).
На самом деле там пока непонятно - Яков настаивает на то, что бы к ОГА все же приходили люди.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Рабинович, наверное, посмеялся, если увидел бы такое на своем фасаде. Серп и молот тоже охраняется законом?
> 
> Вложение 8178419 Вложение 8178420
> 
> Вложение 8178422


 Ну так это же архитектура! Элемент фасада, архитектурный ансамбль, понимаете... Что написано [пуст даже архитектором], того не вырубить. Хотя, у нас и это бывает...

----------


## Ortodoks1

Несколько интересный фотографий

----------


## Ortodoks1

Окончание

----------


## Trs

Предполагаю, что барельефы с серпом и молотом появились при реконструкции, оконченной в 1949 году.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> [IMG]


 
Это как бы не совсем новое фото, так как мы видим Тираспольскую улицу слишком зелёной, значит, ещё до реконструкции.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> 1973-1974гг. Строительство этих домов(левого). Впервые в Одессе применили метод литого бетона(скользящая опалубка). Заливали один этаж в сутки. Одновременно должны были устанавливаться готовые плиты междуэтажных перекрытий, с которыми вышла какая-то заминка. Процесс прерывать было нельзя. Стены выгнали. Потом очень много времени ушло на установку перекрытий, т.к. это было уже гораздо сложнее. Здание оказалось холодным. Пришлось утеплять снаружи.
> 
> Вложение 8175448


 


> а чем его утеплили?


 Утепляли вже в конце 80-х, когда жильцы здорово намучились.

Утепляли стекловатой, другого утеплителя в СССР не було

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Утепляли вже в конце 80-х, когда жильцы здорово намучились.
> 
> Утепляли стекловатой, другого утеплителя в СССР не було


 Такова судьба всего экспериментального))))).

----------


## job2001

> Это как бы не совсем новое фото, так как мы видим Тираспольскую улицу слишком зелёной, значит, ещё до реконструкции.


 этой серии лет 5 уже, и была она в лучшем разрешении

----------


## malyutka_e

> Предполагаю, что барельефы с серпом и молотом появились при реконструкции, оконченной в 1949 году.


 Вот я и говорю, что Рабинович вряд ли имел к ним отношение.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> этой серии лет 5 уже, и была она в лучшем разрешении


 Как минимум 5 лет! Если не больше)))).

----------


## malyutka_e

> Потому, что так скопировалось со страницы в Фейсбуке (кто как регистрировался).
> На самом деле там пока непонятно - Яков настаивает на то, что бы к ОГА все же приходили люди.


 А что думает Сима по этому поводу?

----------


## Antique

> Вот я и говорю, что Рабинович вряд ли имел к ним отношение.


 Ну конечно, это восстановленное здание, возможно и этих каменных балконов Рабинович не видел.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> этой серии лет 5 уже, и была она в лучшем разрешении


 У меня 1795 Х 1205, практически от автора - копировал файлы у друга его его друга

снято 21.06.2007, от 09:30 до 10:07

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> [IMG]


 
Очень содержательное фото. Практически весь жилмассив Котовского. Вдалеке видна линия железной дороги, первая кривая, лес станции Кулиндорово, уходящий вправо от железной дороги дачный массив Степовая, который под названием Кулиндоровские дачи и вторая кривая на Кремидовку. В левой части последовательно от города видим Палермо (Корсуньцы), Северное кладбище и Красносёлку (когда-то Гюльдендорф, от чего и произошло название станции Кулиндорово).

----------


## malyutka_e

"Горячие пирожки" из Аркадии. Там ажиотаж. Снято пару часов назад.

Обновляют крышу бельгийской остановки
Вложение 8179303

Вид аллеи от Ибицы
Вложение 8179304

Вход становится похож на проектный
Вложение 8179305

Подсветка фонтанов
Вложение 8179306

Сцена и светодиодный экран
Вложение 8179307

Асфальтные работы
Вложение 8179308


Фонари отраженного света
Вложение 8179309

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, не пахнет трамваем. Временный "тянирядно", пардон, "-толкай" :smileflag:  рискует остаться на долго.

----------


## Antique

> Обновляют крышу бельгийской остановки


 Что это за настил, разве так реставрируются бетонные элементы?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да, не пахнет трамваем. Временный "тянирядно", пардон, "-толкай" рискует остаться на долго.


 Поговаривают, что его хотя вообще ликвидировать.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Что это за настил, разве так реставрируются бетонные элементы?


 Наверно, сверху будет металлочерепица

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Поговаривают, что его хотя вообще ликвидировать.


 От заразы!!! На мытьём, так катанием. Точно, что круг будет в районе Градусника. Если только будет(((.

----------


## LORDIK

> "Горячие пирожки" из Аркадии. Там ажиотаж. Снято пару часов назад.


 спасибо за фото ))

я давно там не была
думаю, будет много неожиданного :smileflag:

----------


## makaceba

> Утепляли вже в конце 80-х, когда жильцы здорово намучились.
> 
> Утепляли стекловатой, другого утеплителя в СССР не було


 Да, действительно, утеплили стекловатой(как вариант-шлаковатой).

----------


## malyutka_e

Что-нибудь известно об этом производителе чугунных изделий?

Вложение 8179711

----------


## Viacheslaw

> От заразы!!! На мытьём, так катанием. Точно, что круг будет в районе Градусника. Если только будет(((.


 Там, у Градусника, и без 5-го трамвая большой пердимонокль. Обязаны вернуть конечную в Аркадию, как обещали.

----------


## Скрытик

Перепост от Якова с ФБ:



> Друзья! Я смотрю, что сегодняшний день был достаточно наполнен событиями. В первую очередь, я хочу поблагодарить Игорь Палица, Zoya Kazanzhy за очень плодотворную и предельно значимую для нас встречу. Мы прекрасно понимаем, что сегодня не место каких-либо массовых мероприятий. Юрий Никитин, я полностью поддерживаю Вашу позицию по поводу завтрашней акции, но в то же время, мы не имеем никакого морального права подводить тех людей, которые не знают, что такое интернет, а тем более соцсети. Их десятки, а может и сотни! Мы обзванивали каждого из тех, кто поддерживает нашу позицию по отношению всего того беспредела, который творится в нашем Городе в отношении разрушающихся и умышленно уничтожающихся памятников архитектуры. Вот как Вы себе представляете, придут люди, которые ничего не подозревают о том, что акция не состоится, а там никого нет, кроме служебных машин? Пусть их будет 20 человек (надеюсь, что намного больше), но мы не имеем права их не встретить и объяснить создавшуюся ситуацию. Вот поэтому мы решили, что эта акция должна состоятся. Абсолютно спокойная, абсолютно мирная, абсолютно одесская и очень короткая. Так что мы всё равно там будем! Ровно в 12.00! ШТЕРБУЛЬ НЕТ!!! У нас достаточно много задокументированной информации, которая может заинтересовать очень многих. Впрочем, расскажем всё на месте. Акция будет проводиться в течении 30-40 минут и не более. Никаких лозунгов, никаких призывов, только мирный и серьёзный разговор. У нас есть что защищать! Это наш любимый Город!

----------


## Коннект 002

> Предполагаю, что барельефы с серпом и молотом появились при реконструкции, оконченной в 1949 году.


 это точно. Уж больно на декор сталинки похоже

----------


## Коннект 002

> Утепляли вже в конце 80-х, когда жильцы здорово намучились.
> 
> Утепляли стекловатой, другого утеплителя в СССР не було


 снаружи или изнутри? Если снаружи, то чем отделывали фасад поверх стекловаты?
В СССР даже пенопласт был и трехслойные стеновые панели с его использованием, но практиковалось это ограниченно и не в Одессе

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> снаружи или изнутри? Если снаружи, то чем отделывали фасад поверх стекловаты?
> В СССР даже пенопласт был и трехслойные стеновые панели с его использованием, но практиковалось это ограниченно и не в Одессе


 Снаружи, в том то и дело, что снаружи, я помню это процесс в восьмидесятых.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Там, у Градусника, и без 5-го трамвая большой пердимонокль. Обязаны вернуть конечную в Аркадию, как обещали.


 согласен. Вариант на углу Посмитного вполне хорош

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> согласен. Вариант на углу Посмитного вполне хорош


 А не кажется ли вам, что вариант с разворотом у Посмитной улицы уже пропущен? В том районе всё так лихо запечатали в асфальт, что нет места для разворота, что до Посмитной, что после неё? Тем более, если судить по схеме, то предстоит некоторый объём земляных работ прямо в массиве склона. В этой ситуации выходом может быть только треугольник с заездом на Посмитную.

----------


## Коннект 002

> А не кажется ли вам, что вариант с разворотом у Посмитной улицы уже пропущен? В том районе всё так лихо запечатали в асфальт, что нет места для разворота, что до Посмитной, что после неё? Тем более, если судить по схеме, то предстоит некоторый объём земляных работ прямо в массиве склона. В этой ситуации выходом может быть только треугольник с заездом на Посмитную.


  нет, не кажется.Сейчас асфальт там не обновляли. Инвестор Аркадия сити легко справится со скромным обьёмом земляных работ

----------


## malyutka_e

> нет, не кажется.Сейчас асфальт там не обновляли. Инвестор Аркадия сити легко справится со скромным обьёмом земляных работ


 Там придется вырезать часть склона. Макар Посмитный будет недоволен.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Там придется вырезать часть склона. Макар Посмитный будет недоволен.


 важно,чтобы пассажиры были довольны.Большинство из них летом едет именно в Аркадию, на пляж, а не на площадь 10 апреля
Кстати, его бюстик уже вернули на постамент?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> важно,чтобы пассажиры были довольны.Большинство из них летом едет именно в Аркадию, на пляж, а не на *площадь 10 апреля*
> Кстати, его бюстик уже вернули на постамент?


 А чего? Там можно и пройтись. Инвестору нужно было вообще подать идею сооружения Аркадиевской аллеи на пляж сразу от площади с Термометром по всей Генуэзской улице, чего мелочиться?)))))))))))))). И конечная на площади получила бы законный статус конечной в Аркадии. Всего то и делов )))))))))))).

----------


## malyutka_e

> Кстати, его бюстик уже вернули на постамент?


 Сегодня не было.

----------


## LORDIK

> А чего? Там можно и пройтись. Инвестору нужно было вообще подать идею сооружения Аркадиевской аллеи на пляж *сразу от площади с Термометром по всей Генуэзской улице*, чего мелочиться?)))))))))))))). И конечная на площади получила бы законный статус конечной в Аркадии. Всего то и делов )))))))))))).


 тихо..  не подавайте таких идей )))

----------


## Ortodoks1

> снаружи или изнутри? Если снаружи, то чем отделывали фасад поверх стекловаты?
> В СССР даже пенопласт был и трехслойные стеновые панели с его использованием, но практиковалось это ограниченно и не в Одессе


 Утепляли снаружи.
Делали какую-то рештовку, заполняли ячейки стекловатой.
Это я видел.

Как потом накладывали штукатурку - не знаю.
Возможно набивали сетку-рабицу, или что-то другое.

Можно подъехать туда, посидеть на лавочке с жильцами.
Они в течение часа выложат всю историю.

----------


## ASnake

В дополнение к *Ortodoks1* оставлю *ссылку1*, *ссылку2*, *ссылку3*, *ссылка4*, *ссылка5*, *ссылка6*, *ссылка7*, *ссылка8*, *ссылка9*, *ссылка10*  там есть некоторые (не все фото) в большем разрешении, плюс другие фото, может у кого нет, а надо  :smileflag: . И чуть истории какие-то фото я помню уже были, но может есть что-то новое, чего нет в архиве *ссылка11 (80-е)*, *ссылка12*, *ссылка13*.
На правах оффтопика: ссылка на *парад ретро-вагонов* приуроченный к 155-летию московского трамвая, который прошёл 12 апреля 2014 года

----------


## Kamin

Два 16-ти этажных дома, на 4-ой станции Большого фонтана, так и утепляли. Стекловата, рабица, штукатурка.

----------


## malyutka_e

> тихо..  не подавайте таких идей )))


 На этом форуме хоть тихо, хоть ори во всю глотку - все равно никто не услышит. Вы когда-нибудь слышали, как муравьи обсуждают проблемы своего старого муравейника? Так этот форум - аналогичный случай.

----------


## Anton Lemishko

> Первый раз попалась такое фото пл. Толбухина.
> 
> 
> ​
> пл. Толбухина 1963г., с крыши дома ул. Краснова 17
> 
> Взято на "одноклассниках", группа: Таки-да, Одесса!


 Дома вдали - это Терешковой? А где Филатова?

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Дома вдали - это Терешковой? А где Филатова?


 Я так понял, что Филатова, тогда ещё Новосёлов, уходит вправо-вверх за спиной мужика стоящего у правого края фотографии.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Дома вдали - это Терешковой? А где Филатова?


 


> Я так понял, что Филатова, тогда ещё Новосёлов, уходит вправо-вверх за спиной мужика стоящего у правого края фотографии.


 Не совсем за спиной (за спиной фотографа, как я понимаю, Красновская улица ( :smileflag: ), а Филатовская улица, действительно, уходит вправо и в верхний правый угол за кадром снимка.

----------


## kravshik

> Я так понял, что Филатова, тогда ещё Новосёлов, уходит вправо-вверх за спиной мужика стоящего у правого края фотографии.


 Да правильно,за спиной у мужика сверху справа уходит Филатова,а вот я еще заметил двухэтажный домик Военного" городка на улице Маршрутной..очень интересно тоже....кто заметил???)))))

----------


## SaMoVar

Послевойна.
Вспомнил, что хорошее разрешение есть.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Хочу поделиться состоянием души... Так сказать... глядя на фото уничтоженной Аркадии.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT9Iqwh8Bfk

----------


## Trs

> Не совсем за спиной (за спиной фотографа, как я понимаю, Красновская улица (), а Филатовская улица, действительно, уходит вправо и в верхний правый угол за кадром снимка.


 Пожалуйста, используйте принятые названия улиц. Порой трудно понять о чём речь.

----------


## Anton Lemishko

> Да правильно,за спиной у мужика сверху справа уходит Филатова,а вот я еще заметил двухэтажный домик Военного" городка на улице Маршрутной..очень интересно тоже....кто заметил???)))))


 А этот домик сейчас ещё стоит?

Кажется нет. Там девятиэтажки.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Пожалуйста, используйте принятые названия улиц. Порой трудно понять о чём речь.


 Я, думаю, что меня поймут и без переводчика. Бо по моему субъективному мнению, я считаю так более правильней. Не согласные со мной могут пользоваться старой советской нормой, я их тоже пойму без переводчика :smileflag: . В противном случае, у нас не было бы Дерибасовской, Ришельевской, Пушкинской и, как ни странно, Жуковской и т.д., без которых Одесса -- не Одесса :smileflag: ))))))))))))))))).

----------


## Lively

> А этот домик сейчас ещё стоит?
> 
> Кажется нет. Там девятиэтажки.


 Ключевое слово в Вашем сообщении - "кажется". Сомнения легко разрешаются не только методом прогулки по улице Маршрутной, но даже виртуальным путешествием, не вставая с дивана, с помощью GoogleEarth в режиме просмотра улиц...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Уже посмотрел...

----------


## ruslanyd

Показывают сейчас в прямом эфире сюжет за новую Аркадию
Сделанное вызывает стойкие ассоциации с китайским ширпотребом

----------


## Trs

> Я, думаю, что меня поймут и без переводчика. Бо по моему субъективному мнению, я считаю так более правильней. Не согласные со мной могут пользоваться старой советской нормой, я их тоже пойму без переводчика. В противном случае, у нас не было бы Дерибасовской, Ришельевской, Пушкинской и, как ни странно, Жуковской и т.д., без которых Одесса -- не Одесса))))))))))))))))).


 Что такое «Красновская» — совершенно не очевидно. А насчёт дореволюционной нормы — была тут такая улица Карангозова...

----------


## Antique

В Одессе уже в начале ХХ века улицам давали грамотные названия. Переиначивание названий улиц на старый лад сейчас является синтетикой.

----------


## malyutka_e

"Поздравляю!" Сегодня состоялось открытие ТОРГОВОГО  комплекса Аркадия Сити. Состоялся праздничный концерт. Старая Аркадия отошла в Мир Иной.

----------


## kravshik

> "Поздравляю!" Сегодня состоялось открытие ТОРГОВОГО  комплекса Аркадия Сити. Состоялся праздничный концерт. Старая Аркадия отошла в Мир Иной.


 концерт был точно???? интересно...только  сегодня утром там еще клали плитку и достраивали фонтан,правда сцена уже стояла....

кому удалось увидеть это ШОу.....

----------


## kravshik

> Послевойна.
> Вспомнил, что хорошее разрешение есть.


 Это арт-склады на 3 станции??? поддержите тему, этим фото..

" *Арт. склады в районе 3-й ст. Люстдорфской дороги*"



http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1374142

----------


## malyutka_e

> концерт был точно???? интересно...только  сегодня утром там еще клали плитку и достраивали фонтан,правда сцена уже стояла....
> 
> кому удалось увидеть это ШОу.....


 МНе :smileflag:  На открытой аллее много недоделок, уложен много битой и дефектной плитки. Народу много. Деревьев нет, тени нет. И как всегда, в стиле старых традиций хотели уложиться к "годовщине Великого октября!". Отсюда и результат. Картинки выложу позже.

----------


## Jorjic

> "Поздравляю!" Сегодня состоялось открытие ТОРГОВОГО  комплекса Аркадия Сити. Состоялся праздничный концерт. Старая Аркадия отошла в Мир Иной.


 Пусть покоится с миром. Пока мы живы - будем помнить. Бог им судья. Они не ведают, что творят.

----------


## Trs

Может быть, я застану день, когда изгонят будочников из Аркадии и снесут этот рыночный забор с узеньким входом. Но пока что я уверенным в этом не могу быть. Если бы Эмиль Камбье поднялся из гроба и увидел во что превратилась Аркадия, он бы лёг туда обратно.

----------


## Коннект 002

по сравнению с тем что было, прогресс в Аркадии очевиден. Мне в общем , понравилось

----------


## malyutka_e

> по сравнению с тем что было, прогресс в Аркадии очевиден. Мне в общем , понравилось


 О вкусах спорят!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1374142


 Очень содержательная тема. Сейчас подробно буду изучать.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Пожалуйста, используйте принятые названия улиц. Порой трудно понять о чём речь.


 


> Я, думаю, что меня поймут и без переводчика. Бо по моему субъективному мнению, я считаю так более правильней. Не согласные со мной могут пользоваться старой советской нормой, я их тоже пойму без переводчика. В противном случае, у нас не было бы Дерибасовской, Ришельевской, Пушкинской и, как ни странно, Жуковской и т.д., без которых Одесса -- не Одесса))))))))))))))))).


 Как раз в тему. Сегодня (да уже как бы вчера :smileflag: ) случайно зафиксировал на Слободке:
Вложение 8189796
Хош, читай по-одесски, хош -- по-советски. Вот тебе и компромисс. Я же остаюсь при своём мнении, так как я люблю почитать разные традиции, в данном случае, по названиям улиц, даже если что-то может не вписываться в определённые рамки, но каждый человек имеет право на своё видение вопроса. Я всегда придерживаюсь такой традиции (кто читает мои сообщения, тот обращал внимание, но если это не касается точного юридического адреса) и предлагаю к этому вопросу больше не возвращаться.

----------


## Скрытик

Ждем первого летнего ливня. Посмотрим, что останется от этого уродства. Я про новую аллею...

----------


## Antique

Открыл новую тему про вывески: http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2316730 Было бы неплохо, если обладатели фотографий утраченных объектов опубликовали их в той теме.

----------


## kravshik

> Ждем первого летнего ливня. Посмотрим, что останется от этого уродства. Я про новую аллею...


 В плане того,что по краям может обрывы все смыть.....как в былые времена???или повредить подпорные стенки???

----------


## Скрытик

Аркадийская балка естественный овраг, образовавшийся в результате вымывания почвы в течении сотен лет. Проспект Шевченко имеет уклон в сторону Аркадии. Думаю многие помнят ту реку, которая образуется во время сильных ливней. После строительства Луксора уже были в прямом смысле "реки" из воды по старой аллее. А там ведь было куда уходить воде в сторону. А сейчас вся масса пойдет по аллее. 
Вот тут есть фото из Аркадии - http://dumskaya.net/news/nepog-007695/

----------


## kravshik

да уж,согласен,что там делается после хороших ливней сам представляю...думал что речь о другом...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Это же какой личный ущерб на ровном месте! Как же после этого на ней ездить?

Думская.net

----------


## malyutka_e

> Аркадийская балка естественный овраг, образовавшийся в результате вымывания почвы в течении сотен лет. Проспект Шевченко имеет уклон в сторону Аркадии. Думаю многие помнят ту реку, которая образуется во время сильных ливней. После строительства Луксора уже были в прямом смысле "реки" из воды по старой аллее. А там ведь было куда уходить воде в сторону. А сейчас вся масса пойдет по аллее.


 И что интересно, прямо в Ибицу. Они убрали стенки со стороны аллеи.

----------


## Anton Lemishko

> Показывают сейчас в прямом эфире сюжет за новую Аркадию
> Сделанное вызывает стойкие ассоциации с китайским ширпотребом


 Плитку укладывали люди без инструмента. Зазоры между плиткой и бордюрами - до 6-7 см. А врокруг круглых лючков плитка резана прямыми резами болгаркой как попало: то треугольник, то квадрат. А по поводу плоскости, скоро там будут волны, как на море в шторм.

Единственно, от чего получаешь удовольствие, это от фонтана, когда подует ветерок и тебя обдаст брызгами. А так, идешь как по раскаленной сковородке.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> А так, идешь как по раскаленной сковородке.


 Летом там даже +42 в тени не определишь. Тень не предусмотрели.

----------


## chereshny1958

Ребята, а я там живу, на Посмитного! Пропала Аркадия, а с ней и часть моей жизни! Я была в ужасе от того, что сделали с Дерибасовской,Греческой, от всех этих перестроек, а теперь я просто убита!

----------


## vieanna

Сегодня мы с дочкой оказались рядом с Аркадией. Я бы не пошла смотреть, наверное, хватило вчерашних фотографий. Но ей было интересно, в конце концов - другое поколение, а мне интересно было, понравится ли ей.
У входа она еще бодро сказала, - ну что ты, неплохо.. Я смотрела на двух приблудных, стояночных собак.. Они сидели под аркой входа, прячась в тени.
И были правы.
Дальше было бело от солнца. Огромная площадь, выложенная (не очень аккуратно, но бог с ним) плиткой. Бассейн - к нему жались люди. Затянутые пленкой магазины. И жара.
Крошечные газоны. Невыразительные пальмы. Пластмассовые цветы... Но мне даже не хочется обсуждать бездарный антураж - перейти это поле отваживались немногие. 
Я пошла вперед, туда, где поле переходило в бывшую аллею, ныне - узкий коридор, без малейшей тени.
Дочка схватила меня за плечо.
-Ты что? Возвращаемся! Я умру сейчас!!
Я не спорила. Доплелись до машины... 
Ну ладно, я ретроград, не понимаю красоты и прогресса... Как и люди, идущие к морю через стоянку, обходящие эту красоту кругом..
Но и девочка поняла, что эта затея - для вечерне-ночных гостей. Не для детей в колясках, я уж не говорю о пожилых людях...
И уж точно - не для одесситов...
Столько возмущенных восклицаний от прохожих давно не слышала. 
Такой вот "райский уголок"...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ребята, а я там живу, на Посмитного! Пропала Аркадия, а с ней и часть моей жизни! Я была в ужасе от того, что сделали с Дерибасовской,Греческой, от всех этих перестроек, а теперь я просто убита!


 Вы черешня, - вот вам песня:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvNp0Q0IG5s

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Вы черешня, - вот вам песня:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvNp0Q0IG5s


 У меня была пластинка 50-х годов, 78 оборотов, ещё на негнувшейся пластмассе.
Пришёл с армии в 81-м - всё повытаскивали

----------


## malyutka_e

> У меня была пластинка 50-х годов, 78 оборотов, ещё на негнувшейся пластмассе.
> Пришёл с армии в 81-м - всё повытаскивали


 А песня хорошая, мне нравится. Погружение в детство.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> А песня хорошая, мне нравится. Погружение в детство.


 А помните:
"Мой осел мимо сёл
Мимо рощи зелёной
Весело идёт..."

и концовка:
"Кто из на осёл - я никак не пойму"

----------


## Jaak Logus

> эта затея - для вечерне-ночных гостей. Не для детей в колясках, я уж не говорю о пожилых людях...
> И уж точно - не для одесситов...


 Вы правы. Ночники уж точно намного больше денег оставят владельцам Аркадии, чем дети и пенсионеры.

----------


## LORDIK

> Вы черешня, - вот вам песня:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvNp0Q0IG5s


 песня хорошая  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> У меня была пластинка 50-х годов, 78 оборотов, ещё на негнувшейся пластмассе.
> Пришёл с армии в 81-м - всё повытаскивали


 Аркадия, как эта песня. Она останется только в памяти нынешнего поколения. Уже появилось новое поколение, для которого старая Аркадия знакома (это в лучшем случае) только по фотографиям. А знать они будут только Новую (беликовскую) Аркадию и рассказывать о ней своим детям и внукам. А внуки и правнуки будут помнить о ней по рассказам своих бабушек. :smileflag:

----------


## Коннект 002

> Аркадийская балка естественный овраг, образовавшийся в результате вымывания почвы в течении сотен лет. Проспект Шевченко имеет уклон в сторону Аркадии. Думаю многие помнят ту реку, которая образуется во время сильных ливней. После строительства Луксора уже были в прямом смысле "реки" из воды по старой аллее. А там ведь было куда уходить воде в сторону. А сейчас вся масса пойдет по аллее. 
> Вот тут есть фото из Аркадии - http://dumskaya.net/news/nepog-007695/


 с канализационными трубами они что то мудрили вдоль парковки и ниже к морю

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> У меня была пластинка 50-х годов, 78 оборотов, ещё на негнувшейся пластмассе.
> Пришёл с армии в 81-м - всё повытаскивали


 А у меня оная старинная пластика имеется! Эта песня -- визитная карточка фильма.

----------


## Скрытик

> с канализационными трубами они что то мудрили вдоль парковки и ниже к морю


 Это именно канализационные трубы. Ливневки для такого количества воды должны иметь огромный водозабор. Я его не увидел на фотографиях. Поток идет с огромной площади - Шевченко и Посмитного, десятки гектар направляют воду в ту сторону.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Это именно канализационные трубы. Ливневки для такого количества воды должны иметь огромный водозабор. Я его не увидел на фотографиях. Поток идет с огромной площади - Шевченко и Посмитного, десятки гектар направляют воду в ту сторону.


  траншею для широкой трубы они копали, наверное и трубу туда соответственную положили. Надо будет посмотреть где там  водозабор и его размеры

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересная статья об изобретении фотографии: http://www.livejournal.com/magazine/108344.html

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Интересная статья об изобретении фотографии: http://www.livejournal.com/magazine/108344.html


 Не хватает ссылки на изобретение гильотины для фотографии - изобретения цифрового фотоаппарата.

Кто печатает, или печатал цвет - тот поймёт.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Как раз в тему. Сегодня (да уже как бы вчера) случайно зафиксировал на Слободке:
> Вложение 8189796
> Хош, читай по-одесски, хош -- по-советски. Вот тебе и компромисс. Я же остаюсь при своём мнении, так как я люблю почитать разные традиции, в данном случае, по названиям улиц, даже если что-то может не вписываться в определённые рамки.


 А есть же у нас улица Пушкина. Если бы она была Пушкинской, то была бы путаница. Так что, не так все просто :smileflag:

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Общественники предлагают также *переименовать одну из улиц города в Памяти погибших 2 мая*. Однако, по словам Тамилы Афанасьевой, этот вопрос остаётся открытым, потому что «как жить на такой улице?». Некоторые члены общественного совета хотят *переименовать и Куликово поле, возможно, в площадь Примирения*, но это поддерживают далеко не все.


 Спасибо. Не стоит.

----------


## malyutka_e

Наконец добрался до фото открытия так называемой "Аркадии". Очень низкое качество работ. Много недоделок. Зачем было так спешить? Первые две сделаны за день до открытия. Бассейн еще не был готов. На второй какой-то торговый монстр.
Часть 1.

Вложение 8198033 Вложение 8198046 Вложение 8198048 Вложение 8198043 Вложение 8198042 Вложение 8198040 Вложение 8198039 Вложение 8198032
Вложение 8198047 Вложение 8198045 Вложение 8198044 Вложение 8198038 Вложение 8198036 Вложение 8198035 Вложение 8198034

----------


## malyutka_e

Открытие "А". Часть 2.

Вложение 8198125 Вложение 8198124 Вложение 8198123 Вложение 8198122 Вложение 8198120 Вложение 8198118 Вложение 8198117 Вложение 8198126Вложение 8198116 Вложение 8198115 Вложение 8198114 Вложение 8198113 Вложение 8198127 Вложение 8198121 Вложение 8198112
Металлической сетке, прикрывающей желоб скоро приделают ноги.

----------


## malyutka_e

Часть 3. Выводы делайте сами.

Вложение 8198165 Вложение 8198166 Вложение 8198167 Вложение 8198168 Вложение 8198169 Вложение 8198170

----------


## Коннект 002

> Зачем было так спешить?


  Труханову до выборов нужно было ткнуть носом избирателя в очередное "доброе дело"




> Металлической сетке, прикрывающей желоб скоро приделают ноги.


 вряд ли , так охраны полно

----------


## Ortodoks1

Пальмы помёрзнут

----------


## malyutka_e

> Пальмы помёрзнут


 Пальмы на зиму уберут.

----------


## malyutka_e

> malyutka_e: -"Металлической сетке, прикрывающей желоб скоро приделают ноги."
> вряд ли , так охраны полно


 100% спионэрят.

----------


## Ричар

Чем так делать,лучше б оставить как было до лучших времен.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот эта хороша. 50/50. Слева гуляют, справа - конь не валялся.

Вложение 8198567

----------


## Antique

Весной в подвале дома на Дворянской, 29 произошёл пожар. Вот как тогда выглядела пострадавшая часть:


Кстати, одни из оригинальных дверей квартиры 1-го этажа исчезли, остались двери тамбура.


В самом подъезде находилась ничем не огороженная дыра ведущая в подвал. Перекрытия деревянные. Позор, могли бы ограду и в первый-второй день ещё установить.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Нашёл изображения двора дома по Коблесвкой (Подбельской) 40, где прожил в коММунальной квартрире четыре года с 1977 по 1981 год.


hotels24


o1.ua


garna.net


domik.ua


o1.ua

НостальЖия, однако! :smileflag: .

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Выводы делайте сами.


 Главное, есть, где пожрать (((

----------


## myspring73

Может, и было. А может и не было.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Может, и было. А может и не было.


 Было, было.

----------


## malyutka_e

Так какой же из них пушкинский?

Вложение 8202033 Вложение 8202034
Вложение 8202035

----------


## Спокойствие

> Так какой же из них пушкинский?


  Вот бы Пушкин удивился!
Платаны в Одессе, стали высаживать после съезда ботаников в Киеве, в начале 1890 г.
 На этом съезде ученые подобрали для каждой губернской столицы «свое» дерево.

Оно должно было хорошо прижиться в конкретных климатических условиях, украсить центральную часть города, придать ему особое, отличное от других городов, «лицо», и таким образом стать визитной карточкой, символом города, его главным деревом. Для Киева был предложен каштан, для Одессы - платан, для Сум - липа, а для Екатеринослава - белая акация.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Так какой же из них пушкинский?


 такое ощущение, что Пушкин работал в тогдашнем зелентресте садовником  :smileflag:

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> такое ощущение, что Пушкин работал в тогдашнем зелентресте садовником


 Творческому человеку на всё время хватает :smileflag: .

----------


## Коннект 002

> Творческому человеку на всё время хватает.


 ну да, судя по табличкам они напару с Императором   весь город деревьями засадили

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот бы Пушкин удивился!
> Платаны в Одессе, стали высаживать после съезда ботаников в Киеве, в начале 1890 г.
>  На этом съезде ученые подобрали для каждой губернской столицы «свое» дерево.
> 
> Оно должно было хорошо прижиться в конкретных климатических условиях, украсить центральную часть города, придать ему особое, отличное от других городов, «лицо», и таким образом стать визитной карточкой, символом города, его главным деревом. Для Киева был предложен каштан, для Одессы - платан, для Сум - липа, а для Екатеринослава - белая акация.


 А на Французском бульваре - дуб.

----------


## chereshny1958

Кто в курсе, что с дубом на пр. Шевченко напротив Политеха? Почитав дискуссию по поводу Аркадии, задумалась над тем, как с возрастом меняется мнение. Когда была студенткой, то все время рвалась что то поменять в интерьере квартиры, нравились новостройки, а теперь, вернувшись в родительскую квартиру, мне совсем ничего не хочется менять: все знакомо с детства, все воспоминания уносят тебя в прошлое, эта иллюзия неизменности дарит тебе ощущения молодости! Может молодым архитекторам и дизайнерам не стоит так спешить с преобразованиями. Я понимаю, что все делается для "улучшения" нашей жизни, но может все таки стоит спросить у одесситов их мнения, не хочется терять постоянно дорогие твоему сердцу места. Когда сгорел дом Русова, то я плакала, вспоминая как мама меня специально возила смотреть на самое красивое здание и аптеку в нем. В провинциальном Ставрополе такую же аптеку отреставрировали( а вспомнила я о ней, потому что там работала моя юная тетя и меня - кроху, бабушка водила смотреть на дубовые прилавки и красивую чугунную винтообразную лестницу). Стоит подумать о том, чтобы новые многоэтажки возводить в спальных районах города, не уродуя новостроем старый центр,а по возможности максимально реставрировать и восстанавливать старину. А то боюсь, что скоро и показать будет нечего, ведь мы так стремимся в Европу, хотя Одесса изначально была построена как европейский город, в котором столько шедевров архитектуры, что надо только привести в порядок эту красоту!

----------


## Maklak

Считаю, что не...офф!))) Ежели не прав - согласен на...лишения!
Чьё - НЕ знаю!( Попалось - выкладываю!)))


Нет, что бы ни говорили, а у Одессы, начиная с имени и кончая привычками, женская суть. Когда Одесса только-только зарождалась, сколько кокетства было в её повадках. Вот и решила примерить на себя ожерелье бульваров. Конечно, главным, так сказать, парадным должен был стать бульвар, который пролёг над городским портом, и позднее стал называть Приморским. Но подняться из порта на бульвар кто-то должен был помочь одесситам. Кто-то или что-то. 8 июня 1902 года в Одессе была открыта так называемая «подъёмная дорога» (или фуникулёр), соединившая Приморский бульвар и порт. Как видим, в июне у фуникулёра день рожденья. Чем не повод поговорить об имениннике?   
Пусть из варяг к морю 
Трудно поверить, но в начале ХІХ века море подступало прямо к склонам, стекающим от бульвара вниз. Поэтому не удивляйтесь, если встретите в воспоминаниях пушкинской поры рассказы, как одесситы и их гости, заезжие «варяги», в городской театр плыли на лодках. Ну, во-первых, с дач, которые выстроились вдоль побережья, ставшего тоже бульваром, только бульваром Французским, ясное дело, приятней было плыть на лодке, чем трястись по вот уже свыше 200 лет пыльной дороге. А, во-вторых, как это было красиво: вечернее фосфоресцирующее море и такие же бледно светящиеся фонарики лодок. Смех, шутки, пикантно подобранный подол платья, чтобы не замочить, галантно поданная мужская рука, чтобы получить аванс на целый вечер, а, может быть, и на всю ночь. Что-то в этом было. 
Даже жаль, что у моря начали отвоёвывать по метру, по два береговую черту. Отступило море, и внизу появилась Приморская улица. А на ней невдалеке от лестницы открылось «Заведение тёплых морских ванн», которые одесситы упорно называли «банями». «Бани» были организованы с одесской изобретательностью, а именно: банщиками в женском отделении были мужчины, а мужское соответственно обслуживали банщицы. Так что слово «тёплые» в название появилось вовсе не случайно — тёплый приём обслуживающий персонал бань гарантировал. Так не делайте вид, что не понимаете, что после «спецобслуживания» в ваннах подняться на Приморский бульвар по Гигантской лестнице в 200 ступеней было по силам немногим. 
Но появление лестницы породило ряд проблем. Дело в том, что как раз на её середине расположился парк, сначала ставший по факту, а потом и названный Пионерским. И не потому что в нём обосновались пионеры-дети, а потому что с первого же дня там воцарились нравы пионеров Дикого Запада. Короче, там обосновались босяки и лучшие представители воровской Одессы. Когда темнело, подниматься по лестнице стало небезопасным: хотелось это «дикое» место проскочить стороной. Вот так родилась идея возвести по ту сторону лестницы подъёмную дорогу или фуникулёр.


Куда там тому Парижу! 
Осуществить строительство этого нового для Одессы вида транспорта взялся молодой инженер Н.К. Пятницкий. Дело в том, что Пятницкий прослышал, будто на Эйфелевой башне в Париже уже действует похожий подъёмник знаменитого Сименса, 
— Изобретать изобретённое — это не по-одесски, потому что никакого навара! — сказал молодому техническому гению его рано повзрослевший внутренний голос. — Во-первых, надо перенять французский опыт (это командировочные в Париж и обратно), а, во-вторых, перенять и сам подъёмник (это транспортно-погрузочные расходы, неконтролируемые налоговой инспекцией). 
Это было по-одесски! И Пятницкий незамедлительно отбыл в Париж. Переговоры с правлением Эйфелевой башни прошли весьма успешно. С помощью французского шампанского и русской паюсной икры были решены все проблемные вопросы. Уезжал Пятницкий из Парижа не с пустыми руками, а с подъёмной машиной, специально снятой с башни. Правда, в нагрузку предлагали взять ещё и Эйфелеву башню, но Пятницкий был твёрд: «Куда я её запихну — у меня всего два чемодана!». 
Позаимствовать подъёмник с Эйфелевой башни для установки на Приморском бульваре было в высшей степени патриотично. Как рассуждал Пятницкий: «Если подняться на Приморский бульвар, то виден Одесский порт, а с Эйфелевой башни Одесский порт не виден, а виден всего лишь какой-то Париж. Но сравнивать красоту Парижа с красотой Одесского порта — просто смешно!».


По возвращении Пятницкого в Одессу здесь срочно стали прокладывать рельсовые пути, устанавливать 300 дуговых фонарей для освещения дороги, но, главное, готовить речи. Пятницкий испытание своей речи проводил прямо на месте, возле ажурного павильона, появившегося на бульваре:

— Господа, осуществляется заветная мечта человечества: не идти в баню, а в баню ехать уникальным видом транспорта — дамы простят мне это слово — фуникулёром. Название это пришло к нам ещё из Древнего Рима, где «фуникулус» значило «верёвка». 
Надо сказать, что в этот час на скамеечках бульвара обычно пребывало много старых одесситов, отдыхавших от житейских забот, причём, отдыхавших с какими-то крашенными мамзелями, которые как раз и рождали житейские заботы в разумном денежном эквиваленте. И вот однажды один такой умудрённый жизнью одессит прервал репетицию Пятницкого: 
— Молодой человек, — сказал он, — если вы хотите погубить дело, то вам это почти удалось. Вам же никто не подпишет смету на какой-то древнеримский канат. Так дела в Одессе не делаются. Скажите просто, но с достоинством, что фуникулёр — это французская новинка, и в кратком переводе слово «фуникулёр» означает: «Железная дорога с канатной тягой, предназначенная для перемещения обычных пассажиров по крутым подъёмам на небольшие расстояния с немалой пользой». 
Пятницкий был зачарован таким переводом слова «фуникулёр»: 
— Да, это многое меняет! 
— Это кардинально всё меняет, — возразил незнакомец. — Так что, вам вся слава, а мне всего десять процентов. 



Кайф за 3 копейки 
Так обосновано экономически и продуманно технически завершилось строительство в Одессе фуникулёра. Вскоре на рельсы стали два вагончика, вместимостью в 25 человек (а в час пик и все 125). Рельсовая линия была одна. В середине пути под специальным смотровым мостиком вагончики разъезжались. Так что, мостик был необходим. На нём всегда собиралось множество любопытных в надежде, что однажды случится чудо, и вагончики не разъедутся, а столкнутся. Но Пятницкий недаром ездил в Париж и всё детально продумал. Чтобы транспортные средства не столкнулись, подавались сигналы встречному вагону. Сигнал подавался звоном и светом. Но если свет не доходил, а звук не долетал, то во встречный вагончик сигнал дублировался камнем, который если долетал, то всегда доходил. Действовала такая сигнализация безотказно, и вагончики так ни разу и не столкнулись. 
Кроме того, были приняты особые меры предосторожности: внизу открылась нотариальная контора, где любой желающий мог перед тем, как сесть в вагончик, составить завещание. С тех пор если не отъезжающие, то уж, во всяком случае, их родственники чувствовали себя спокойно. 
8 июня 1902 г. после восторженных речей представителей Императорского Технического Общества первые пассажиры заполнили вагоны, и началось движение по линии Бульвар—Приморская улица. Радости одесситов не было предела. Все мечтали проехаться на фуникулёре, тем более, что вниз стоило 2 копейки, вверх 3 копейки (но кто же ездит вниз, когда спуститься по Гигантской лестнице — одно удовольствие). Несмотря на то, что длина дороги составляла всего 130 метров, бывалые пассажиры каждый раз уточняли у дежурной: 
— Мадам, а кормить в пути будут? 
На что бывалая мадам отвечала: 
— Мы подаём только чай, но моя свекруха испекла пирожки, пальчики оближите. У её пирожков и фуникулёра как раз круглая дата — им по пять лет, хотя с первого взгляда и не скажешь. 
Но опытные одесситы отправлялись в путь не с пустыми руками. Так что в вагонах всегда было чем закусить и уж, конечно, чем горло промочить. Так могли после этого одесситы не полюбить фуникулёр? Но, к сожалению, не все власти также полюбили эту частичку городской истории. Периодически фуникулёр прикрывали, а в 1970 году и вовсе снесли, возведя на его месте эскалатор. Говорят, просто в Одессе решили строить метро, но дальше эскалатора дело не пошло. 
К счастью, в Одессе нашёлся мэр, который понял, что городу надо бы вернуть «прикрытую» достопримечательность. Тогда пришлось прикрыть и этого мэра. Но, видимо, нельзя лишить Одессу уникального вида транспорта, который не в состоянии «доить» даже одесское ГАИ. 
И что примечательно: в июне у него очередной день рождения. Вот с рождения он и выполняет благородную миссию: поднимает приезжающих в город гостей до уровня одесситов. То есть всякий, воспользовавшийся фуникулёром, может почувствовать себя одесситом. Но, главное, это был первый мобильный транспорт в Одессе. На старом фуникулёре стояла машина, которую создал Сименс, чьи мобильные телефоны сегодня в карманах у многих из нас. Вот вам и залог мобильности одесского фуникулёра.

----------


## SaMoVar

Всё руки не доходили. Обнажившееся мощение тротуара улицы Косвенной.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> 


  У меня на памяти картины, как лихо уличные работнички (как правило, сантехники) ломиком поддевают за эту дырочку и со знанием дела открывают крышку такого люка))))))))))))).

----------


## Trs

*Maklak*, в этом юмористическом тексте немало неточностей.

----------


## malyutka_e

Разговор старых рыбаков на Приморском бульваре :smileflag: 

Вложение 8204547

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Разговор рыбаков на Приморском бульваре
> 
> Вложение 8204547


 Охотники тоже любят показывать размеры поверженных медведей))))))))))))).

----------


## Ika

От аллеи Аркадии не осталось ничего, напоминающего Одессу. Стало грустно, очень.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Охотники тоже любят показывать размеры поверженных медведей))))))))))))).


 Тогда это панда :smileflag:  Интересно, что скажет *Jorjic*  :smileflag:

----------


## LORDIK

> От *аллеи Аркадии* не осталось ничего, напоминающего Одессу. Стало грустно, очень.


  я еще не была )))
посмотрела фото и расстроилась

----------


## Jorjic

> Тогда это панда Интересно, что скажет *Jorjic*


 Ничему подобному. Главный персонаж на фото не рыболов и не охотник, а художник. А разговор шел за новую Аркадию. Смысл разговора очевиден, хотя в присутствии дамы лексика употреблялась умеренная.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ничему подобному. Главный персонаж на фото не рыболов и не охотник, а художник. А разговор шел за новую Аркадию. Смысл разговора очевиден, хотя в присутствии дамы лексика употреблялась умеренная.


 А что означает жест вашего собеседника? Размер картины Новая Аркадия :smileflag: ?

----------


## LORDIK

> А что означает жест вашего собеседника? Размер картины Новая Аркадия?


 я думаю, что жест означал объем работ, который надо переделать в Аркадии ))

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А что означает жест вашего собеседника? Размер картины Новая Аркадия?


 На счёт размера картины я тоже подумал. А, может, это объём вдохновения? ))).



> я думаю, что жест означал объем работ, который надо переделать в Аркадии ))


  Вернее, наверно, второе)))))))))))))))).

----------


## Jorjic

> А что означает жест вашего собеседника? Размер картины Новая Аркадия?


 Насколько помню, жест символизировал туннель, через который нужно пройти к морю, вернее к тому, что раньше было морем в конце аркадийской аллеи.

----------


## Anton Lemishko

Как вам такой вариант площади Толбухина?

----------


## Trs

А что же не нарисована высотка на месте базара, перед окнами которой нельзя будет проложить эти эстакады?

Даже без неё — однозначно плохо. Город не должен поощрять своих жителей к использованию личного автомобиля для городских поездок. Наоборот, должны быть созданы все условия для того, чтобы его можно было оставить дома.

----------


## elki

> Вложение 8205667
> 
> 
> Как вам такой вариант площади Толбухина?


 Мечта!!

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вложение 8205667
> 
> 
> Как вам такой вариант площади Толбухина?


  Нет велодорожек. Не видно электротранспорта. Уныло. Чем больше делать для автомобилей - тем больше они будут съедать жизненного пространства.

----------


## Jaak Logus

О Павловских зданиях и Павле Ямчитском
http://archodessa.com/tags/yamchitskiy-p-z-/

----------


## Momsik

Амбулатория Бродской, 1914 год, архитектор Ю.М.Дмитриенко. Золотой берег, 1. Собственно, это всё что осталось от строения. Теперь это "зона"

----------


## Trs

*Momsik*, фотографии по ссылкам не видны.

----------


## Almond

> *Momsik*, фотографии по ссылкам не видны.


 Там требуется авторизация.

----------


## Antique

> Там требуется авторизация.


 Не обязательно, можно и так http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-371961344/photos Амбулатория была построенаещё ещё в 1913-м.

Да, конечно жлобский стиль. Хотя прошлое металлическое ограждение не было аутентичным, но вглядело хотя бы относительно пристойно, а это совсем безвкусица, да и глухой забор...

----------


## Momsik

> Там требуется авторизация.


 Приношу извинения, исправлю

----------


## Momsik

> *Momsik*, фотографии по ссылкам не видны.


 Исправила.

----------


## Momsik

> Не обязательно, можно и так http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-371961344/photos Амбулатория была построенаещё ещё в 1913-м.


 Спасибо, не знала. В официальных источниках 1914 год

----------


## BIGBIG

Это Алик Мирзоев,наш художник


> Разговор старых рыбаков на Приморском бульва
> Вложение 8204547

----------


## kravshik

> Вложение 8205667
> 
> 
> Как вам такой вариант площади Толбухина?


 отлично

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

На счёт Толбухинской площади, выгдядет весьма фантастично. По-справедливости, подобные смелые предложения уместны по всему городу)))))))))))))).
Огорчает, что мы такого не дождёмся. (Не дождётесь! (с), анекд.) :smileflag: .

----------


## Jorjic

> На счёт Толбухинской площади, выгдядет весьма фантастично. По-справедливости, подобные смелые предложения уместны по всему городу)))))))))))))).
> Огорчает, что мы такого не дождёмся. (Не дождётесь! (с), анекд.).


 Скорее все-таки дождемся. Бетон, асфальт и несколько стыдливо натыканных деревьев - мечта нынешних градостроителей.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Скорее все-таки дождемся. Бетон, асфальт и несколько стыдливо натыканных деревьев - мечта нынешних градостроителей.


 та ну, хай вей там изображён, 2-х уровневая развязка. С победившим Трухановым стр-во подобного сооружения обойдётся по цене космодрома, поэтому о подобных новшествах можно даже не мечтать. А на дорогах не в центре они были бы весьма уместны

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А что, Трухан[ов] победил окончательно? Прискорбно((((((. Петрушкины (не мои :smileflag: , а Костусева :smileflag: ) дела имеют своего "достойного" продолжателя. Перефразируя профессора Преображенского, пропал город.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Скорее все-таки дождемся.


 Проверьте личные сообщения.

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересная "История «Новороссии» и ее этнический состав в XIX веке": http://storm100.livejournal.com/483636.html
Написал Олег Гава, завотделом Одесского историко-краеведческого музея.

----------


## kravshik

> А что, Трухан[ов] победил окончательно? Прискорбно((((((. Петрушкины (не мои, а Костусева) дела имеют своего "достойного" продолжателя. Перефразируя профессора Преображенского, пропал город.


 Послушай...а ты знаешь что он сделал для города и пожалуйста руками тут не маши.......все, тему политики давайте оставим за пределами темы......просто уже достали своими выступлениями все ,у каждого свое мнение=а труханов таки делает и очень много и тут я уже своими глазами вижу ШО он делает......молодец мужик ,порядок наведет......отлично что он прошел!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Интересная "История «Новороссии» и ее этнический состав в XIX веке": http://storm100.livejournal.com/483636.html
> Написал Олег Гава, завотделом Одесского историко-краеведческого музея.


 Тема новоро(а)сизма (само употребление сего "топонима" весьма провокационно) довольно опасна в наших сегодняшних условиях и предлагаю не педалировать её.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Послушай...а ты знаешь что он сделал для города и пожалуйста руками тут не маши.......все, тему политики давайте оставим за пределами темы......просто уже достали своими выступлениями все ,у каждого свое мнение=а труханов таки делает и очень много и тут я уже своими глазами вижу ШО он делает......молодец мужик ,порядок наведет......отлично что он прошел!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 А мне это НЕ нравится, вот что. Категорически мне не нравится, не люблю такого типа людей, но это моё субъективное мнение. Ничего хорошего от него ждать не приходится. Вытерпим, куда денемся, не впервой))))))))))))). Может, прогоним когда-нибудь, ка Петрушку (пардон).

----------


## kravshik

> А мне это НЕ нравится, вот что. Категорически мне не нравится, не люблю такого типа людей, но это моё субстантивное мнение. Ничего хорошего от него ждать не приходится. Вытерпим, куда денемся, не впервой))))))))))))). Может, прогоним когда-нибудь, ка Петрушку (пардон).


 ОК,учитывая ,что мы ТУТ единомышленники,то "За политику " поговорим в другом месте.....у каждого свое.видение ситуации не хочу тут разборок...без обид.))))

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

to kravshik: Нет вопросов, согласен.

Ещё одно здание на наших глазах приходит в негодность:
Вложение 8217215
Вложение 8217216
Фотографии сделаны давненько, ещё 13 февраля, но только сейчас до них дошёл)))))))).

----------


## malyutka_e

> Тема новоро(а)сизма (само употребление сего "топонима" весьма провокационно) довольно опасна в наших сегодняшних условиях и предлагаю не педалировать её.


 Предлагаю прочитать её ДО КОНЦА и тогда делать выводы. Это насчет надуманных претензий России.

----------


## Antique

> Ещё одно здание на наших глазах приходит в негодность:


 Это здание до 2020 не доживёт. У кого нет ещё его фотографий нужно поторопиться со сьёмкой.

----------


## Коннект 002

> to kravshik: Нет вопросов, согласен.
> 
> Ещё одно здание на наших глазах приходит в негодность:
> Вложение 8217215
> Вложение 8217216
> Фотографии сделаны давненько, ещё 13 февраля, но только сейчас до них дошёл)))))))).


 его власти хотят продать за копейки с условием реставрации новым собственником.

----------


## Скрытик

Я недавно дал информацию знакомому масону в Израиле, он очень заинтересовался. Просил сообщить, когда будут выставлять на торги. Поэтому если кто узнает - пишите. А то нас могут задним числом оповестить

----------


## Antique

> его власти хотят продать за копейки с условием реставрации новым собственником.


 При желании можно хоть точную копию сделать, всё равно интерьеры ушли в никуда.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

На днях побывал в пригородном селе Свёрдлово. Это как бы не совсем Одесса, но непосредственно связанный с городом пригород. Старокиевская дорога проходила через центр села и не была прямой, а извилисто повторяла уличные повороты. Но на рубеже 1980 года, когда решили строить так называемую Новониколаевскую дорогу в обход Южного, то было принято решение перенести дорогу на край села. Движение по дороге очень интенсивное и в центре после переноса воцарилась патриархальная тишина. Но, в то же время люди не испытывают неудобств. В центр заруливает на конечную автобус из Одессы маршрута 58С Паустовская -- Свёрдлово. 
Вложение 8220354
(Укороченный "свердловский" вариант основного маршрута 58 в Коминтерново). А при желании, можно выйти на остановку на трассу на окраине и там много проходящего транспорта. На Паустовской расположена не просто конечно/начальная остановка, а миниавтостанция с будкой, где останавливаются все автобусы, в том числе и большие междугородние.  
Эта обходная дорога на Николаев как бы уже вторая. Первый обход соорудили в середине семидесятых, когда построили порт Южный и Припортовый завод при нём. В районе знаменитой Григорьевки, Николаевская дорога проходила по пересыпи местного Аджалыкского (Григорьевского) лимана. При строительстве порта, пересыпь вскрыли, и первую обходную дорогу построили, отвернув у Григорьевки (около памятника десанту видна уходящая прямо недействующая часть старой дороги, а обход отворачивает влево) мимо Новых Беляр и Визирки, и на окраине Южного смыкается со старой трассой. Новониколевская дорога на прямой видимости от этого места, но смыкается уже в районе Сычавки. Но вернёмся к Свёрдлово.
Вложение 8217813
Здесь мы видим, как прямо уходит на Свёрдлово старая дорога, а влево отворачивает объезд села Новониколаевской дорогой, на что установлены и дорожные знаки. По старой дороге тоже можно ехать транзитом. Но она слишком извилистая по современным понятиям, осталась по сути бесхозная, без ухода и постепенно разрушается.
Вложение 8217840
Вложение 8217841
Вложение 8217900
Вложение 8217901
На снимках видно, что дорога была когда-то мощёная камнем. Так что каменные мостовые были не только в городах)))))).
Всех въезжающих встречала такая скульптура:
Вложение 8217922
Вложение 8218095
Так из центра выглядела дорога на Одессу (да и сегодня по ней в другой город вы не попадёте :smileflag: ) Мы видим уже ненужные сегодня связевые столбики бывшей вдольдорожной линии связи, которая когда-то начиналась от анкерного столба с выходом кабельных линий у Молодой Гвардии (этот столб и поныне стоит там в одиночестве). Её ,эту линию связи, можно наблюдать в кадре фильма "Город с утра до полуночи"(1976) в районе Заболотной улицы:
Вложение 8217965
(На заднем плане далее по Добровольскому проспекту видна девятиэтажка на Затонской улице с изображением космонавтов на торцевой стене).
Остатки этой линии связи сегодня видны на некотором удалении от города после Паустовской улицы.
Центр села.
Вложение 8219849
Когда-то тут оживлённо проходил транзитный транспорт по тогда ещё Старокиевской дороге.
Ну и наконец, к прямой оси старой дороги, слева примыкает из кривой главных ход теперь Новониколаевской дороги.
Вложение 8219837
По этой дороге с ухабами, из центра села можно ехать дальше, на Николаев и/или Березовку.

----------


## Jorjic

Некоторое время назад я выложил фото конки. В результате обсуждения, не помню уже кем именно, был определен адрес - Ришельевская, 33. Однако сегодня выяснилось, что это не так. Дом тот же, но со стороны Успенской. И, соответственно, конка находится на Успенской, возле дома №44.

----------


## Antique

> Некоторое время назад я выложил фото конки. В результате обсуждения, не помню уже кем именно, был определен адрес - Ришельевская, 33. Однако сегодня выяснилось, что это не так.


 Но адрес тот же. Всё равно какой называть.

----------


## Jorjic

> Но адрес тот же. Всё равно какой называть.


 Ну почему же адрес тот же? Дом тот же, только с другой стороны, и адрес другой. На воротах номер 44. И улица не Ришельевская, а Успенская. Соответственно и конка не на Ришельевской, а на Успенской.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> 


 Совместная коннотрамвайная линия.

----------


## Antique

> Ну почему же адрес тот же? Дом тот же, только с другой стороны, и адрес другой. На воротах номер 44. И улица не Ришельевская, а Успенская. Соответственно и конка не на Ришельевской, а на Успенской.


 Оба адреса относятся к одному и тому же дому. По-этому можно использовать любой из двух, определённый адрес интересен для жителей квартир и почты, в нашем же случае мы рассматриваем дом как цельный объект. С какой стороны вы на него не посмотрите это будет одновременно дом на Ришельевской 33 и Успенской, 44. А вот размещать нужно было в альбоме Успенской улицы.

----------


## Trs

Сегодня я оказался колоссально смущён одним документом из-за адресации. У дома было три адреса и в основном речь шла об одном из них. Но встречались и остальные два, создавая иллюзию того, что это три разных здания, хотя на самом деле это двухэтажный и одноэтажный флигели с общим адресом по одной улице и собственными адресами по другим улицам. Сохранившийся двухэтажный дом сейчас имеет № 23 по улице Бунина.

----------


## Jorjic

> ...А вот размещать нужно было в альбоме Успенской улицы.


 Так я ж об этом и говорю. Я тогда посчитал, что конка стоит на Ришельевской. А на самом деле - на Успенской.

----------


## Antique

> Так я ж об этом и говорю. Я тогда посчитал, что конка стоит на Ришельевской. А на самом деле - на Успенской.


 Непростой снимок, легко было ошибиться, жаль что постоянного администратора в галерее нет. Я иногда пишу в комментариях более точную информацию, хоть какой-то выход.

----------


## BIGBIG

Помогите определить улицу

----------


## victor.odessa

> Помогите определить улицу


  Я думаю, что это Приморская.

----------


## Antique

> Помогите определить улицу


 Скорее всего Жуковского, 12 со стороны Польской, где находился участок и контора упомянутого А.Т. Бирнбаума.

----------


## Trs

Да, это там. Во дворе сейчас построено какое-то нелепое сооружение.

----------


## Antique

> Да, это там. Во дворе сейчас построено какое-то нелепое сооружение.


 Угловая сталинка очень подозрительнпая, мне кажется. что это перестроенный двухэтажный дом, что на фото.

----------


## Trs

Мне тоже это бросилось в глаза. Тем более, что дом был повреждён во время войны, а участок в списке свободных для застройки в 1949 году, насколько я помню, отсутствует. Следовательно, старый дом тогда ещё стоял, хотя многие разрушенные здания, даже с сохранившимися несущими стенами, снесли.

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересно: дом середины XIX века, а решетка в стиле модерн. Значит, до революции тоже обновляли ветхие ворота? Или я чего-то не понимаю? Ришельевская, 40

Вложение 8223674 Вложение 8223676 Вложение 8223679

----------


## Antique

> Интересно: дом середины XIX века, а решетка в стиле модерн. Значит, до революции тоже обновляли ветхие ворота? Или я чего-то не понимаю? Ришельевская, 40


 Конечно. Это не единственные ворота не соответствующие стилю здания. На Осипова, 40 та-же картина. Мне кажется что до этого там были деревянные ворота. Но оба образца очень бюджетные работы, а вот на Пушкинской, 6 хороший высокохудожественный образец 1910-х годов.

----------


## Viktoz

> Интересно: дом середины XIX века, а решетка в стиле модерн. Значит, *до революции тоже обновляли* ветхие ворота? Или я чего-то не понимаю? Ришельевская, 40


 Судя по железному двутавру (второе фото) над воротами - это скорей всего уже послевоенная переделка.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Скорее всего Жуковского, 12 со стороны Польской, где находился участок и контора упомянутого А.Т. Бирнбаума.


 Посмотрите на укрупненный фрагмент. На нем виден номер 8.

Вложение 8224501

----------


## Antique

> Посмотрите на укрупненный фрагмент. На нем виден номер 8.


 18, это по Польской. Впрочем я и не сомневался. Можно для сравнения ещё и флигель сфотографировать (виден за воротами), он ещё существует и может аутентичный фасад сохранился.

----------


## Antique

> Судя по железному двутавру (второе фото) над воротами - это скорей всего уже послевоенная переделка.


 Тавровые балки и до Революции были

----------


## malyutka_e

> Судя по железному двутавру (второе фото) над воротами - это скорей всего уже послевоенная переделка.


 Не думаю, что после войны так заботились об эстетике въездов во дворы, что специально искали подходящую декоративную решетку (пусть даже не совпадающую по стилю) и вставляли её в точно подходящий проем. Что там решетки, поврежденные здания просто валили не восстанавливая.

----------


## Antique

> Интересно: дом середины XIX века, а решетка в стиле модерн.


 Кстати, и балкон третьего этажа левый тоже в стиле модерн. Не исключено, что весь третий этаж тогда был надстроен. У меня есть искушение зайти в подьезд, но ворота не оставляют открытыми.

----------


## Antique

> Так не 12?


 Жуковского, 12 - Польская, 18.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Жуковского, 12 - Польская, 18.


  Все таки больше похоже на 8. А слева отблеск от торца окошка с цифрой, которое освещается изнутри.

----------


## Antique

> Все таки больше похоже на 8. А слева отблеск от торца окошка с цифрой, которое освещается изнутри.


 А куда тогда единицу подевали, должна же быть. На карте Люфтваффе видно, что между зданиями был интервал по Польской, это редкое совпадение и к тому же сопутствующее, так как я нашёл участок по имени владельца на вывеске. Имя я смог найти благодаря рекламе веялок, тут выбор невелик. Пока для меня остаётся загадкой надпись на правом здании.

----------


## malyutka_e

> А куда тогда единицу подевали, должна же быть. На карте Люфтваффе видно, что между зданиями был интервал по Польской, это редкое совпадение и к тому же сопутствующее, так как я нашёл участок по имени владельца на вывеске. Имя я смог найти благодаря рекламе веялок, тут выбор невелик. Пока для меня остаётся загадкой надпись на правом здании.


 Надо разобраться на месте.

----------


## Antique

А кто-то знает, где это? http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=209&pid=10860#top_display_media Надпись очень неправдоподобная. На снимке Люфтваффе я таких зданий не нашёл, сейчас тем более. На заднем плане школа одного из типовых проектов, встречаются у нас и в других городах.

----------


## Viktoz

> А кто-то знает, где это? http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=209&pid=10860#top_display_media Надпись очень неправдоподобная. * На заднем плане школа* одного из типовых проектов, встречаются у нас и в других городах.


 Ее там просто быть не может, там и сейчас ничего нет, да и здание  на углу Фрунзе/ спуск Ольгиевской отличается этажностью, и  не закругленное, а с    скошенным углом.



Здание на фото кажется до боли знакомым, а вот припомнить никак не могу...

----------


## Antique

> Ее там просто быть не может, там и сейчас ничего нет, да и здание  на углу Фрунзе/ спуск Ольгиевской отличается этажностью, и  не закругленное, а с    скошенным углом.


 Ну вот и я о том же. Судя по полю это окраина. Но я просмотрел все строения этого проекта на окраинах, которые знал (Гагарина, Слободка, Водопроводная), но нигде нет и не было (в соотвествии с материалами Luftwaffe) такого сочетания. Я понимаю, если бы сохранился хотя-бы угловой дом, но ничего подобного у нас я никогда не видел. И интересно, что дом с магазином. 

В конечном счёте я подозреваю, что несмотря на серию, этот сникок был сделан не в Одессе, а в одном из соседних городов. Например у школы №39 в Николаеве. Там правда на углу на вид послевоенная 4-этажная сталинка, но могли и перестроить. И вроде бы на Красногвардейской небольшой подьём имеется: http://www.familyface.net/nikolaev/photo.php?28906 http://www.familyface.net/nikolaev/photo.php?28919

----------


## Скрытик

На ФБ дали ссылку, я не видел раньше. Песня хорошая и видео с видами военной Одессы:

----------


## Antique

> На ФБ дали ссылку, я не видел раньше. Песня хорошая и видео с видами военной Одессы:


 Некоторое время назад я написал вам в ЛС о переносе сообщений. Пришло ли письмо?

----------


## malyutka_e

После реконструкции "освежили" некоторые части Оперного. Сразу стала видна разница в подходе к работе. Добавили белый цвет, которого не было на фасаде. Так, постепенно, Театр станет стандартной желто-белой раскраски. Да и никто из горожан этого, к сожалению, не заметит

Вложение 8225934

----------


## malyutka_e

На месте, где был дом Стемпковского, будет вот это. С садом на крыше.

----------


## Antique

> На месте, где был дом Стемпковского, будет вот это. С садом на крыше.


 Бездушная архитектура. Не понимаю зачем эта лепка, призма с голыми стенами выглядела бы честнее.

----------


## Trs

Хотя бы не слишком высокое, хоть и никакое.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Хотя бы не слишком высокое, хоть и никакое.


 Очень даже высокое. Сравните с правой боковой стеной на левой фотографии. У них что-то не так с пропорциями. При такой высоте маловато этажей.

----------


## malyutka_e

" Очень удобный" пандус.

Вложение 8226344

----------


## malyutka_e

Странные прожекты молодых архитекторов в парке Шевченко. http://dumskaya.net/news/mayak-lebed-restoran-v-sklone-i-eko-dizajn-budus-036256/

----------


## Antique

> Странные прожекты молодых архитекторов в парке Шевченко. http://dumskaya.net/news/mayak-lebed-restoran-v-sklone-i-eko-dizajn-budus-036256/


 Нужно возрождать былое величие, это исторический парк, а не полигон для экспериментов.

----------


## malyutka_e

Я так понимаю, что это Маразлиевская в ранние годы?

Вложение 8232088

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Какая оФФигенная штука -- машина паровой каток! По своей сути, трактор на паровом двигателе!

----------


## Trs

А у меня есть сомнения в том, что это Маразлиевская. Ширина улицы чересчур мала.

----------


## Скрытик

На ФБ дали классный линк - 
http://yangur.livejournal.com/179204.html

----------


## malyutka_e

> На ФБ дали классный линк - 
> http://yangur.livejournal.com/179204.html


 Классный СВЕЖИЙ линк 4 ноября 2012 года :smileflag:  ФБ проснулся.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я так понимаю, что это Маразлиевская в ранние годы?
> 
> Вложение 8232088


 А может быть Малофонтанская дорога?

----------


## malyutka_e

> А может быть Малофонтанская дорога?


 А что же за дом в торце улицы?

----------


## Antique

> Я так понимаю, что это Маразлиевская в ранние годы?


 А почему не Лидерсовский бульвар?




> Какая оФФигенная штука -- машина паровой каток! По своей сути, трактор на паровом двигателе!


 Или паровоз без рельс.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А что же за дом в торце улицы?


 Первоначально не заметил. Теперь вижу.

----------


## я1989))

> Интересно: дом середины XIX века, а решетка в стиле модерн. Значит, до революции тоже обновляли ветхие ворота? Или я чего-то не понимаю? Ришельевская, 40
> 
> Вложение 8223674 Вложение 8223676 Вложение 8223679


 Записывайте....Ворота раньше стояли деревянные,на это указывает  сохранившаяся деревянная перемычка(виднеется под газовой трубой).После около 60 лет эксплуатации пришли в негодность и примерно в 1910 году были заменены на металлические.Верхняя часть от них осталась и сегодня,а створки это уже поделки(проделки?)современных мастеров.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Кому это не подходило?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> [фото]
> Кому это не подходило?


  Да к моменту начала реконструкции, такого вида уже не было. Дорожка аллеи была уже не в грубом асфальта, а выложена плиткой, установлены скамейки со спинками вместо аляповатых советских лавок с дырками на бетонных стойках. Картинка здесь уж чересчур слишком совдеповская, но сама аллея оставалась до последнего момента традиционной.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Записывайте....Ворота раньше стояли деревянные,на это указывает  сохранившаяся деревянная перемычка(виднеется под газовой трубой).После около 60 лет эксплуатации пришли в негодность и примерно в 1910 году были заменены на металлические.Верхняя часть от них осталась и сегодня,а створки это уже поделки(проделки?)современных мастеров.


 Записывать не буду потому, что это и так очевидно. А деревянные перемычки до сих пор стоят на старых ЛИТЫХ и КОВАНЫХ воротах. Стоят даже там, где ворот уже давно нет. Эти перемычки были не только несущим элементом конструкции ворот, но и ДЕКОРАТИВНЫМ, в стиле конкретных ворот.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> " Очень удобный" пандус.
> 
> Вложение 8226344


 Да какой же это пандус? Это какой-то мини трамплин или мостик для атлетических прыжков))))))))))))))).

----------


## doc-men

> На ФБ дали классный линк - 
> http://yangur.livejournal.com/179204.html


 Староватые  линки.  :smileflag: 
Yangur на днях выложил новые старые фотографии: http://yangur.livejournal.com/286191.html

----------


## Antique

> Записывайте....Ворота раньше стояли деревянные,на это указывает  сохранившаяся деревянная перемычка(виднеется под газовой трубой).После около 60 лет эксплуатации пришли в негодность и примерно в 1910 году были заменены на металлические.Верхняя часть от них осталась и сегодня,а створки это уже поделки(проделки?)современных мастеров.


 А всё-таки что в доме с лестницей, ограда одинаковая на всех маршах, и как она вообще выглядит?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> [фото]
> [фото]


 1. На первом фото "Пионерский парк" хорошо помню. К 1980 году сама вывеска исчезла и долгое время оставались торчать штыри, на которых она крепилась.
2. Второе фото сделано явно до 1975 года, так как люди напрямую пешком переходят через дорогу, установлен светофоре специальный блок для подачи сигналов пешеходам буквами СТОЙТЕ/ИДИТЕ соответствующими цветами. Подземного перехода тогда ещё не было.

----------


## я1989))

> А всё-таки что в доме с лестницей, ограда одинаковая на всех маршах, и как она вообще выглядит?


 Про лестницу не в курсе...простите,я влезла со своим постом про ворота,а Вы уже раньше всё описали.

----------


## Antique

А никто не знает случайно, была ли в советское время мастерская по изготовлению надгробий на пересечении Преображенской и Старорезничной?

----------


## Trs

И у меня будет вопрос: когда были упразднены пятизначные телефонные номера в Одессе? Это произошло где-то между июлем 1974 года и сентябрём 1978-го.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> И у меня будет вопрос: когда были упразднены пятизначные телефонные номера в Одессе? Это произошло где-то между июлем 1974 года и сентябрём 1978-го.


 Да, примерно в районе 1975-1976 годов последние пятизначные номера стали шестизначными (меня несколько смутило в сказанном промежутке времени привязка к конкретным месяцам, значит, у Тrs есть на то основание). Пятизначные номера были на 3 в виде 3 ХХ ХХ. Шестизначными они стали элементарным добавлением в начало цифры 2 и они стали 23 ХХ ХХ как все остальные шестизначные номера. В тот же период был такой "эксцесс" как семизначные номера, вот не очень помню в каком виде, но вроде как 699 ХХ ХХ. Но их тогда тоже примерно в то же время перевели в шестизначные, унифицировав по городу телефонную систему.

----------


## Trs

28 июня 1974 года — единственная дата в телефонном справочнике, чей год выпуска я пытаюсь установить. А 28 сентября 1978 года подписан в печать другой мой справочник, где уже нет ни одного пятизначного номера.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> 28 июня 1974 года — единственная дата в телефонном справочнике, чей год выпуска я пытаюсь установить. А 28 сентября 1978 года подписан в печать другой мой справочник, где уже нет ни одного пятизначного номера.


 Абсолютно верно! Я пересекался с обоими этими справочниками! (за 1974 года ещё, может, где-то валяется потрёпанный, с ходу не могу его найти). Так, в первом такой вот разнобой, а во втором уже полная унификация. Вот только точную дату, как тут запрашивалось, сказать не смогу, но помню точно, что в 1976 году уже всё было шестизначным.

----------


## Trs

Поскольку справочники обычно готовились к печати в конце отчётного года, то мой может быть 1974 или 1975 года. Там ещё рекламируется видеотелефонная связь. Кто-то с таким сталкивался?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Поскольку справочники обычно готовились к печати в конце отчётного года, то мой может быть 1974 или 1975 года. Там ещё рекламируется видеотелефонная связь. Кто-то с таким сталкивался?


 1. Вот, нашёл я свой справочник, который же и посрамил мою память. Во-первых, он 1977 года (подп. печать 30.05.77) и в нём валом пятизначных номеров в том формате, о котором говорил и семизначные номера в формате 669 ХХ ХХ. А во-вторых, из этого следует, что переключение на поголовную шестизначку было явно позже 1977 года.
2. А на счёт видеотелефона что-то когда-то слышал, но со временем забыл. Это, видимо, был один из неудавшихся прожектов прошлого. Может, далее опытных разработок, дело не пошло.

----------


## Скрытик

> Там ещё рекламируется видеотелефонная связь. Кто-то с таким сталкивался?


 Не могу точно сказать, где-то в начале 70х родители возили на ВДНХ в Москве. Как сейчас  помню очередь из людей, которые говорили по видеотелефону в разных частях павильона. Я был в шоке!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Так оно, возможно, и было. Не дальше опытно-выставочных образцов.

----------


## arkoh

Насколько я помню, на видеотелефонную связь записывались заранее и предоставлялась она в  городском телецентре на 3-ей Фонтана, подобно тому как междугородняя телефонная на переговорных пунктах. Заранее посылались телеграммы с назначением даты и времени связи.

----------


## Jorjic

> Поскольку справочники обычно готовились к печати в конце отчётного года, то мой может быть 1974 или 1975 года. Там ещё рекламируется видеотелефонная связь. Кто-то с таким сталкивался?


 Видеотелефон был установлен в почтовом отделении в Лунном переулке. Я сам, правда, никогда не пользовался. Порядок соединения был такой же, как и по обычному телефону. То есть заранее назначалось время сеанса связи. В то время у многих не было домашних телефонов, поэтому и обычные междугородние разговоры происходили таким же образом.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ... В то время у многих не было домашних телефонов, поэтому и обычные междугородние разговоры происходили таким же образом.


 В то время телефонные сети в городах работали, как правило, в автономном режиме. Даже если и были у людей домашние телефоны, то в основном звонили по месту и автоматической дальней связи между городами не было. Заказывали междугородку через барышню-телефонистку, как в фильме "С лёгким паром". (В то советское время даже между Москвой и Санкт Петербургом не было автоматики, не говоря уже за другие города бывшего СС (Сов. Союза). Или шли на ту же почту-телеграф-телефон.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> 2. А на счёт видеотелефона что-то когда-то слышал, но со временем забыл. Это, видимо, был один из неудавшихся прожектов прошлого. Может, далее опытных разработок, дело не пошло.


 В детской больнице "Красный крест" (Водопроводная/Транспортная) работал в конце 70-х видеотелефон внутренней связи (чёрно-белый). Зуб даю.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Опытно-экспериментальная работа на местах.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Опытно-экспериментальная работа на местах.


 Я помню, что так решался вопрос посещений во время карантина.

Помню интересный момент: перед тем как установилась связь, на экране появилась девушка с вот этой 
таблицей на верёвочке (наподобие  школьной географической карты), а потом помехи и видеосеанс.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Настроечная таблица? "Странная какая настроечная таблица, кругами" -- "У них тут на каждой кастрюле такая таблица" (с) Простоквашино. Вспомнилось)))))))))))))))))).

----------


## malyutka_e

> Разговор старых рыбаков на Приморском бульваре
> 
> Вложение 8204547


 Странно, но эта фотография оказалась очень популярной: 36 скачиваний с 25.05.2014 по 02.06.2014.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А одних только комментариев тут у нес к ней))))))))))))).

----------


## malyutka_e

Такой сильной подрезкой деревьев, какая была весной, пользовались и наши предки. Вот фото подрезанных деревьев начала XX века на фоне Пантелеймоновского подворья. Так что, это нЕ ноу-хау Зелентреста

Вложение 8241252

----------


## Antique

> Такой сильной подрезкой деревьев, какая была весной, пользовались и наши предки. Вот фото подрезанных деревьев начала XX века на фоне Пантелеймоновского подворья. Так что, это нЕ ноу-хау Зелентреста
> 
> Вложение 8241252


 Так и на фотографии 1920-х годов про взятие шефства Табачной фабрикой по Малой Арнаутской аналогичная картина.

----------


## LORDIK

> Такой сильной подрезкой деревьев, какая была весной, пользовались и наши предки. Вот фото подрезанных деревьев начала XX века на фоне Пантелеймоновского подворья. Так что, это нЕ ноу-хау Зелентреста
> 
> Вложение 8241252


 и сколько лет надо ждать, пока деревья примут красивый вид? )))

----------


## Antique

> и сколько лет надо ждать, пока деревья примут красивый вид? )))


 Через парочку лет наверное, когда отрастут ветки. В Вене, кстати, так же подрезают.

----------


## SaMoVar

Раньше так подрезали. Но делали это ПОСТОЯННО. Я сейчас деревья испытывают некоторый шок. Не думаю, что это полезно для них.

----------


## Antique

На Старопортофранковской / Тираспольской кажется готовятся размалёвывать подстанцию. Покрыли грунтовкой фасады и крышу из металочерепицы тоже будут делать.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На Старопортофранковской / Тираспольской кажется готовятся размалёвывать подстанцию. Покрыли грунтовкой фасады и крышу из металочерепицы тоже будут делать.


 Пока все не раскрасят, не успокоятся

----------


## Коннект 002

нет, что б на заборах в промышленных районах свои комиксы рисовать, их на исторические сооружения нечистая тянет

----------


## malyutka_e

Кажется, последний дом, который остался от былого комплекса Пале Рояль. Хорошо видны заложенные арочные проемы-входы в магазины первоначальной постройки.

Вложение 8244432 Вложение 8244431 Вложение 8244430

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> нет, что б на заборах в промышленных районах свои комиксы рисовать, их на исторические сооружения нечистая тянет


 Да кто на окраинах сии произведения будет видеть? Только в центре! А як же? Сказку про Незнайку читали? Когда он играл на трубе, то соседи-коротышки тоже ему предлагали в поле играть, а он говорил, что в поле некому будет слушать...

----------


## Коннект 002

> Кажется, последний дом, который остался от былого комплекса Пале Рояль. Хорошо видны заложенные арочные проемы-входы в магазины первоначальной постройки.
> 
> Вложение 8244432 Вложение 8244431 Вложение 8244430


  там продолжения ЖК Орфей собираются строить

----------


## ol-ga

Не знаю в какую тему написать! Кому помешала Аркадия? Это просто уродство, чего только стоит арка!

----------


## феерический

> Не знаю в какую тему написать! Кому помешала Аркадия? Это просто уродство, чего только стоит арка!


 http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2105844 - вот тут можете высказаться. Есть профильная тема и поиск по форуму.

----------


## Antique

> Да кто на окраинах сии произведения будет видеть? Только в центре! А як же? Сказку про Незнайку читали? Когда он играл на трубе, то соседи-коротышки тоже ему предлагали в поле играть, а он говорил, что в поле некому будет слушать...


 Скажу по секрету, на Мельницкой / Стуса подстанцию 1950-х раскрасили, даже туда добрались. Особо будет печально, когда доберутся до подстанций из некрашенного кирпича, эти особенно жалко, хотя одну и так подпортили полностью покрасив в белый цвет.

----------


## Trs

До подстанции 1924 года на Бл. Мельницах ещё, к счастью, не добрались. В мае этого года ей исполнилось 90 лет.

----------


## Antique

> До подстанции 1924 года на Бл. Мельницах ещё, к счастью, не добрались. В мае этого года ей исполнилось 90 лет.


 Это на Ефимова / Пишенина?

----------


## LORDIK

> Через парочку лет наверное, когда отрастут ветки. В Вене, кстати, так же подрезают.


  не скажу за всю Вену, но те что я видела там были с кронами  :smileflag: 

все равно не понимаю зачем так их обрезать

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> не скажу за всю Вену, но те что я видела там были с кронами 
> 
> все равно не понимаю зачем так их обрезать


 Обрезать и ждать новых веточек дешевле и быстрее, чем садить новое дерево взамен старого. Но бесконечно тоже такой процесс не может продолжаться )))))).

----------


## malyutka_e

Черепашки так размножились в пруду Парка Победы, что начали выселять уток.

Вложение 8245610 Вложение 8245609

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Черепашки так размножились в пруду Парка Победы, что начали выселять уток.
> 
> Вложение 8245610 Вложение 8245609


 Зелёная вода. В специальной теме про парк тоже на это обратили внимание: "Парк Победы".

----------


## Antique

> все равно не понимаю зачем так их обрезать


 Не видно же ничего из-за деревьев. Многие места города так запущены, что зданий не разглядеть, а так через некоторое время дерево обзаведётся новой кроной но слишком высоко расти не будет. Давно пора заняться началом Конной, Военным спуском. В Вене собственно на Reichsratstrasse есть подрезанные деревья. Вот, например, два: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4785750 Летом, когда деревья покрываются листвой не видно, что их ветки обрублены.

----------


## LORDIK

> Черепашки так размножились в пруду Парка Победы, что начали выселять уток.
> 
> Вложение 8245610 Вложение 8245609


 может  им *понадобилос*ь выбраться из воды на сушу?

температура воды изменилась? или в воде что-то?

----------


## Antique

Оказывается на могиле архитектора Фельдштейна стоит ворованное надгробие: https://sites.google.com/site/necrop...entin-lejbovic




> может  им *понадобилос*ь выбраться из воды на сушу?


 Такая картина происходит ежегодно, черепахи любят греться на солнце.

----------


## Trs

> Это на Ефимова / Пишенина?


 Да, хотя в отчёте об электрификации у неё другой адрес (там на самом деле будки нет). В документах на неё 1924-й год постройки и, принимая во внимание то, что электрификация Бл. Мельниц была частично окончена 1 мая 1924 года, а полностью 20 мая [ГАОО, ф. Р-1234, оп. 1, д. 6, л. 110], можно считать, что в работу она была пущена в мае. Изначально она не была трамвайной, но находилась в собственности управления электростанций и трамвая как подстанция городской электросети.

----------


## Antique

> Да, хотя в отчёте об электрификации у неё другой адрес (там на самом деле будки нет). В документах на неё 1924-й год постройки и, принимая во внимание то, что электрификация Бл. Мельниц была частично окончена 1 мая 1924 года, а полностью 20 мая [ГАОО, ф. Р-1234, оп. 1, д. 6, л. 110], можно считать, что в работу она была пущена в мае. Изначально она не была трамвайной, но находилась в собственности управления электростанций и трамвая как подстанция городской электросети.


 А про подстанции на Нищинского / Мечникова и на Староп. / Колонт. что то известно? Тот же проект.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Черепашки так размножились в пруду Парка Победы, что начали выселять уток.
> ...


 


> может  им *понадобилос*ь выбраться из воды на сушу?
> температура воды изменилась? или в воде что-то?


 Как в той песне "Морская черепашка по имени Наташка, такая вся крутая..." ))))))))))))))))))).

----------


## Trs

> А про подстанции на Нищинского / Мечникова и на Староп. / Колонт. что то известно? Тот же проект.


 Если они принадлежали в 1980-х ОТТУ, то год ввода в эксплуатацию можно установить. В документах я их пока не встречал, в 1924 году речь шла в основном об электрификации Ближних Мельниц и велось обсуждение электрификации 2-го Лиманчика (не вполне уверен, что в том же году).

----------


## malyutka_e

Это горгулья? Она прикладная. Через нее стекает вода с балкона.

Вложение 8246255

----------


## Trs

> Если они принадлежали в 1980-х ОТТУ, то год ввода в эксплуатацию можно установить. В документах я их пока не встречал, в 1924 году речь шла в основном об электрификации Ближних Мельниц и велось обсуждение электрификации 2-го Лиманчика (не вполне уверен, что в том же году).


 А! Ведь у меня же есть инвентаризация 1927 года, где их можно поискать. Тогда в воскресенье посмотрю.

----------


## Antique

> Это горгулья? Она прикладная. Через нее стекает вода с балкона.


 В Средневековье на костёлах так делали.




> А! Ведь у меня же есть инвентаризация 1927 года, где их можно поискать. Тогда в воскресенье посмотрю.


  Спасибо

----------


## malyutka_e

Ввод в эксплуатацию (раньше писали "эксплОатацию") в 1944-м году вновь построенного механического цеха СРЗ-2. И вид его сегодня. Почувствуйте разницу.

Вложение 8247106 Вложение 8247105

----------


## Trs

А где вид сегодня? У меня есть подробный фотоотчёт о том, как выглядит сегодня литейный цех на Приморской, я его сюда уже выкладывал: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/37475.html

----------


## malyutka_e

> А где вид сегодня? У меня есть подробный фотоотчёт о том, как выглядит сегодня литейный цех на Приморской, я его сюда уже выкладывал: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/37475.html


 Этот СРЗ слева от Ланжерона. Наверно, я ошибся номером :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Я тоже путаюсь в номерах, поэтому и спрашиваю.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Ввод в эксплуатацию (раньше писали "эксплОатацию") в 1944-м году вновь построенного механического цеха СРЗ-2. И вид его сегодня. Почувствуйте разницу.
> 
> Вложение 8247106 Вложение 8247105


 почти ничего не изменилось, классика.)))))),

----------


## Kamin

Это фото механического цеха Одесского судоремонтного завода № 2 (сейчас больше не существует) Он действительно слева от Ланжерона и бывшей водной станции ДОСААФ

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это фото механического цеха Одесского судоремонтного завода № 2 (сейчас больше не существует) Он действительно слева от Ланжерона и бывшей водной станции ДОСААФ


 Значит, я был прав :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот из чего Тарпану надо было делать его башенки на реконструированных домах! 

Вложение 8248238

----------


## Коннект 002

> Вот из чего Тарпану надо было делать его башенки на реконструированных домах! 
> 
> Вложение 8248238


  с выбором цвета -согласен. А в плане сохранности кровли от посягательств вандалов,вы считаете, что в пункте приёма металлолома титано- цинк не принимают?
Кстати, не вижу никаких работ на реставрируемых Тарпаном зданиях. Сейчас лето, самое время проводить активные реставрационные работы. Что то наш  избранный мэр никак не проявил себя.

----------


## Jorjic

> с выбором цвета -согласен. А в плане сохранности кровли от посягательств вандалов,вы считаете, что в пункте приёма металлолома титано- цинк не принимают?
> Кстати, не вижу никаких работ на реставрируемых Тарпаном зданиях. Сейчас лето, самое время проводить активные реставрационные работы. Что то наш  избранный мэр никак не проявил себя.


 Тарпан с Трухановым не монтируется. Думаю, все стройки Тарпана заморожены надолго. До следующего цикла, если он вообще состоится.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Тарпан с Трухановым не монтируется. Думаю, все стройки Тарпана заморожены надолго. До следующего цикла, если он вообще состоится.


 оба проявляли чудеса изворотливости и находили общий язык со всеми, с кем можно подзаработать. С чего бы им не распилить ещё бабла и заодно не попиарится как великие зодчие\реставраторы? Труханов нигде не воевал во славу Отчизны и занимался лишь охраной и обслуживанием бандита и то в умах слабоумных соотечественников позиционируется как Офицер, а тут такой повод! Домик бы отреставрировал и годами кричал во всех СМИ "Продолжатель *дела* Великой Екатерины, доверяй делам", не меньше!
 Скорее, денег нет

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересный заплеванный колодец(с). Сделан из ракушечника  (его еще называли "черепашечник"). Крышку украли бомжи и он стан доступен для всеобщего оборзения. Обычно их делают из кирпича. А тут... Наверно, он старрр, супер старрр?

Вложение 8252143

----------


## LORDIK

> Интересный заплеванный колодец(с). Сделан из ракушечника  (его еще называли "черепашечник"). Крышку украли бомжи и он стан доступен для всеобщего оборзения. Обычно их делают из кирпича. А тут... Наверно, он старрр, супер старрр?
> 
> Вложение 8252143


 как это колодец? в нем была вода? а сейчас есть?
или это был сток для воды?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> как это колодец? в нем была вода? а сейчас есть?
> или это был сток для воды?


 Это колодец не в классическом понимании как источник воды. Это [так называемый] технологический колодец, в простонародье называемым ЛЮКами. Таких колодцев по городу -- тьма и у всех своё назначение. Их условно можно выделить на несколько подгрупп:
1. Водопроводные.
2. Канализационные.
3. Ливневая канализация, не путать с п.2.
4. Связевые, с телефонными кабелями.
Это что сразу на ум пришло.
Есть целая специальная тема по коммуникациям: Старые городские коммуникации: люки, глубокие шахты, колодцы.
На фотографии от malyutka_e назначение колодца похоже на водопроводное.

----------


## malyutka_e

Странная брандмауэрная стена - до чердачного этажа она сделана из кирпича. Обычно такие стены делали из ракушечника, а тут кирпич. Обычно, даже, когда фасады делались из кирпича боковые стены строили из ракушечника. Это было дорого.

Вложение 8254996

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Странная брандмауэрная стена - до чердачного этажа она сделана из кирпича. Обычно такие стены делали из ракушечника, а тут кирпич. Обычно, даже, когда фасады делались из кирпича боковые стены строили из ракушечника. Это было дорого.
> 
> Вложение 8254996


 Вполне возможно, что нижняя часть дома строилась как более капитальная, а своеобразный кирпичный столб для "арматурного" укрепления верхней части, которая из более слабого материала. Ещё есть версия, что кирпичный столб -- это задняя стенка печного дымоходного канала. Но нет верха самой дымоходной трубы. Но верх трубы могли демонтировать со временем за ненадобностью.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Ещё добавлю, что дом, в котором мы жили на Коблевской 40, был полностью кирпичным, что в основном нехарактерно для Одессы. Значит, заказчик был богатым человеком и мог позволить себе финансирование дорого проекта. Это (кирпичную сущность дома) я обнаружил, когда в конце семидесятых в доме капитально переукладывали электропроводку с наружной на внутреннюю. Электрики долбали штукатурку и везде была видна кирпичная кладка капитальных стен. Второстепенные стены и перегородки были камышовыми.

----------


## Antique

> Странная брандмауэрная стена - до чердачного этажа она сделана из кирпича. Обычно такие стены делали из ракушечника, а тут кирпич. Обычно, даже, когда фасады делались из кирпича боковые стены строили из ракушечника. Это было дорого.
> 
> Вложение 8254996


 Дома были разного качества, у некоторых были кирпичные брандмауэры, обычно это были здания для жителей с хорошим достатком. Например у Прохаски такие здания встречаются. Чердак был не жилой, по-этому немного сэкономили, а через него действительно проходит дымоход, который зачем-то разобрали, обычно они устраивались со стороны брандмауэра. Тут уже можно сказать, что и фасад у дома тоже не дешовка.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Дома были разного качества, у некоторых были кирпичные брандмауэры, обычно это были здания для жителей с хорошим достатком. Например у Прохаски такие здания встречаются. Чердак был не жилой, по-этому немного сэкономили, а через него действительно проходит дымоход, который зачем-то разобрали, обычно они устраивались со стороны брандмауэра. Тут уже можно сказать, что и фасад у дома тоже не дешовка.


 Вы поняли, о каком доме идет речь?

----------


## Antique

> Вы поняли, о каком доме идет речь?


 Не, я по брандмауэрам плохо угадываю.

Кстати, днём видел ещё одно кирпичное здание с каменным чердаком, это 1-е отделение ломбарда на Тираспольской (оно же табачная фабрика). Только в Советское время крышу подняли выше и дымоходы пришлось удлинить.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не, я по брандмауэрам плохо угадываю.
> 
> Кстати, днём видел ещё одно кирпичное здание с каменным чердаком, это 1-е отделение ломбарда на Тираспольской (оно же табачная фабрика). Только в Советское время крышу подняли выше и дымоходы пришлось удлинить.


 Это здание конторы РОПИТа, Дерибасовская, 4

----------


## malyutka_e

Новость из Аркадии: http://dumskaya.net/news/v-arkadii-restavriruyut-belgijskij-tramvajnyj-pa-036433/

----------


## brassl

Герои и время. Все проходит

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, время проходит, а история людей не учит.

----------


## Trs

> Новость из Аркадии: http://dumskaya.net/news/v-arkadii-restavriruyut-belgijskij-tramvajnyj-pa-036433/


 Халтурщики. *Никто* не предпринял попытку установить как она выглядела на самом деле. Хорошо будет, если её не раскрасят в духе подстанций, раз уже покрыли железобетонную крышу этой пакостной металлочерепицей.

----------


## Jorjic

> Халтурщики. *Никто* не предпринял попытку установить как она выглядела на самом деле. Хорошо будет, если её не раскрасят в духе подстанций, раз уже покрыли железобетонную крышу этой пакостной металлочерепицей.


 По-моему, они окончательно забыли изначальный смысл слова "реставрация".

----------


## malyutka_e

Симпатичная дверь.

Вложение 8263572

----------


## Antique

> Симпатичная дверь.


 Не тривиальная. Кстати, в этом доме первые этажи кирпичные.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Халтурщики. *Никто* не предпринял попытку установить как она выглядела на самом деле. Хорошо будет, если её не раскрасят в духе подстанций, раз уже покрыли железобетонную крышу этой *пакостной металлочерепицей*.


 то не металло, а самая что ни на есть натуральная черепица

----------


## malyutka_e

После подрезки деревьев с Приморского бульвара стало видно морвокзал.

Вложение 8263968

----------


## malyutka_e

> то не металло, а самая что ни на есть натуральная черепица


 А зачем там вообще нужна была черепица, тем более белая? Там же БЕЛЬГИЙСКАЯ БЕТОННАЯ крыша.

----------


## Коннект 002

> А зачем там вообще нужна была черепица, тем более белая? Там же БЕЛЬГИЙСКАЯ БЕТОННАЯ крыша.


 кровля бетонной не бывает,его (бетон) непременно чем то покрывают. Если плоская кровля то ,например, рубероидом. Если скатная, тогда выбор шире. Не знаю, чем остановка была покрыта изначально, но логично, что черепицей или металлом. Как по мне, черепица интереснее смотрится

----------


## Jorjic

> кровля бетонной не бывает,его (бетон) непременно чем то покрывают. Если плоская кровля то ,например, рубероидом. Если скатная, тогда выбор шире. Не знаю, чем остановка была покрыта изначально, но логично, что черепицей или металлом. Как по мне, черепица интереснее смотрится


 При РЕСТАВРАЦИИ абсолютно несущественно как смотрится. Важно как БЫЛО изначально. А на бельгийских павильонах никакого покрытия не было, насколько я помню.

----------


## Коннект 002

> При РЕСТАВРАЦИИ абсолютно несущественно как смотрится. Важно как БЫЛО изначально. А на бельгийских павильонах никакого покрытия не было, насколько я помню.


 не придумывайте. Какое то 100% было. Вы хоть одно здание без кровли можете назвать? Бетонное или кирпично металлическое покрытие (в "бельгийках" оно) всегда защищают от дождя, иначе оно быстро разрушится и упадёт на головы живущих под ним людей.   
 Учитывая тогдашние строительные тенденции, скатная кровля там была.

----------


## я1989))

Вставлю свои "5 копеек"...Ресторан Сигала в Аркадии,постройка 1905 года.Первая,или одна из первых железобетонных крыш в России.На ней располагалось летнее кафе...вроде как никакой кровли не было.

----------


## Jorjic

> не придумывайте. Какое то 100% было...


 Мне все-таки кажется, что придумываете именно Вы, на основании логических умозаключений. Я говорю о том, что помню. Хотя, конечно, могу и ошибаться.
Вот сильно увеличенное фото павильона на 14-й станции Большого Фонтана. Это примерно 1910 год.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Мне все-таки кажется, что придумываете именно Вы, на основании логических умозаключений. Я говорю о том, что помню. Хотя, конечно, могу и ошибаться.


 Вы помните советский период. Скатную кровлю могли по каким то причинам демонтировать и постелить рубероид. Это не значить, что там он был изначально.
На фото скатная кровля с неясным покрытием. Может её битумом обмазали, может там металл

----------


## Jorjic

> Вы помните советский период. Скатную кровлю могли по каким то причинам демонтировать и постелить рубероид. Это не значить, что там он был изначально


 В советский период демонтировать кровлю и постелить рубероид на каких-то трамвайных павильонах? Как принято сейчас выражаться - не смешите мои тапочки. Ну и посмотрите добавленное фото.
Кстати, на бельгийских остановочных бетонных грибках кровли тоже не было.

----------


## Viktor 7

> После подрезки деревьев с Приморского бульвара стало видно морвокзал.
> 
> Вложение 8263968


  А я что говорил, деревья там не нужны  и точка. Весь панорамный вид на одесский залив закрывают ! Жаль что срезали так мало ! Там надо оставить несколько старых высоких деревьев , остальное срезать и заменить на низкорослые .

----------


## Antique

> Вы помните советский период. Скатную кровлю могли по каким то причинам демонтировать и постелить рубероид. Это не значить, что там он был изначально.
> На фото скатная кровля с неясным покрытием. Может её битумом обмазали, может там металл


 Ну так можно посмотреть как устроена крыша на сохранившихся навесах и сделать так же. Но так поступили бы профессионалы.

----------


## malyutka_e

Были разговоры о том, что собираются восстановить "Грот Дианы" и сделать его действующим фонтаном. А вообще, есть ли его фотография как ФОНТАНА?

----------


## Скрытик

> В советский период демонтировать кровлю и постелить рубероид на каких-то трамвайных павильонах? Как принято сейчас выражаться - не смешите мои тапочки. Ну и посмотрите добавленное фото.
> Кстати, на бельгийских остановочных бетонных грибках кровли тоже не было.


 И тем не менее, вот тут например, видно, что кровля была. Из железа - 
http://www.odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=14516&fullsize=1

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...фото павильона на 14-й станции Большого Фонтана. Это примерно 1910 год.


 Бельгийский павильон имел остекление со всех сторон, даже с тыльной. Об этом сегодня напоминают только заложенные проёмы бывших окон. Если это 1910 год, то до электрического трамвая в Одессе оставалось ждать два года (1912), то это остановка парового трамвая, который и позднее ходил по городу параллельно с электрическим. Двадцатый маршрут тоже оставался некоторое время паровым (и такие павильоны на Хаджибейской линии тоже сохранились), не смотря на электрический трамвай в центре города.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Посетил на днях парк Шевченко. Стадион, который сегодня как бы не стадион, а спортивная арена Черноморца, после реконструкции живьём вижу впервые.
Вложение 8265000
Вложение 8265003
Вложение 8265005
Вложение 8265004
Вложение 8265001
Вложение 8265007
Вложение 8265013
Вложение 8265002
Вложение 8265011
Вложение 8265012
Вложение 8265008
Вложение 8265010
Вложение 8265009

Но мне остаётся памятен ТОТ старый стадион, у которого чаша была в глубине земли. (Сколько футболов там было просмотрено! Последний раз я присутствовал там весной 2008 года, за полгода до закрытия на ремонт.) Если на других стадионах (как сейчас на новом) нужно было подниматься на трибуны на верх, то на старом ты сразу был на верху трибуны и нужно было спускаться вниз. Это была фишка ТОГО стадиона, который мы помним как стадион ЧМП. В память о том стадионе оставили бывшую арку входа, напротив Обсерватории и Александровской колонны.

----------


## Antique

> Если это 1910 год, то до электрического трамвая в Одессе оставалось ждать два года (1912), то это остановка парового трамвая, который и позднее ходил по городу параллельно с электрическим. Двадцатый маршрут тоже оставался некоторое время паровым (и такие павильоны на Хаджибейской линии тоже сохранились), не смотря на электрический трамвай в центре города.


 Это не 1910-й год. В списке памятников почему-то для всех  объектов трамвайной инфраструктуры указана дата 1910, но это неверно.

http://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/одеса-павільйон-зупинки-трамваю-тип-6-2/

----------


## Trs

> не придумывайте. Какое то 100% было. Вы хоть одно здание без кровли можете назвать? Бетонное или кирпично металлическое покрытие (в "бельгийках" оно) всегда защищают от дождя, иначе оно быстро разрушится и упадёт на головы живущих под ним людей.   
>  Учитывая тогдашние строительные тенденции, скатная кровля там была.


 Давайте поступим так. Я посмотрю в инвентарной ведомости 1927 года графу «крыша». Если там будет что-то кроме «железобетонное перекрытие» или подобного по смыслу текста — вы посыпаете голову пеплом. Если же это не так — я наконец-то беру себя в руки и составляю вне очереди список навесов типа 6 и грибов в 1914 году с постановлениями и планами, что давно собираюсь сделать, но слишком много других дел.

Кстати о грибах: http://transphoto.ru/photo/693071/ — отсканировал чертёж из инвентарной ведомости и список на 1 октября 1927 года сделал. Есть расхождения со списком 1914 года, кстати. Количественно вроде сопадают, а расположением один или два отличаются.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну я же привел фото павильона с металлической кровлей! Что еще можно обсуждать? Там такое фото не одно.

----------


## Trs

Это могут быть следы поздних ремонтов. Ведь *Jorjic* привёл фото конструктивно идентичного павильона (но другого типа по классификации) без железной кровли.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это могут быть следы поздних ремонтов. Ведь *Jorjic* привёл фото конструктивно идентичного павильона (но другого типа по классификации) без железной кровли.


 Скажите, а этот павильон http://transphoto.ru/photo/509556/ был построен или остался только на бумаге?

----------


## Jorjic

> Скажите, а этот павильон http://transphoto.ru/photo/509556/ был построен или остался только на бумаге?


 *AlexSan*, он же *Trs* там в комментариях ответил.

----------


## malyutka_e

> *AlexSan*, он же *Trs* там в комментариях ответил.


 Самый вероятный - третий.

----------


## malyutka_e

Опять вопрос к главному трамвайщику *Trs*. Что это за длинное здание на Куликовом поле? Похоже на депо для "ваньки головатого" или ремонтные мастерские для него же.

Вложение 8266380

----------


## Jaak Logus

Кратко о Куликовом поле. Есть пару интересных фото.
http://www.*******/article/548948#.U5NeczLksNk.vk

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Депо для Ваньки головатого (паровой трамвай)? А почему бы и нет?

----------


## Trs

С тех пор мне всё-таки удалось найти немного больше. Исходя из отчёта Анагности, это здание типа 2, которое предполагалось к постройке на Куликовом поле и 16-й станции. В итоге, проект станции на Куликовом поле был изменён (см. нынешнюю химчистку), а на 16-й станции построили здание этого проекта, но с изменённым оформлением. Вот оно: http://transphoto.ru/photo/512285/

Длинное здание — депо паровика. Согласно договору, бельгийское общество его разобрало примерно в 1911 году, одновременно с конюшнями в Ботаническом саду. Депо же на Балковской оставалось стоять ещё до конца 1920-х годов (интересно было бы его увидеть). Традиционный вопрос: откуда фото, можно ли перепубликовать?

Ещё из истории паровиков: обнаружил, что в 1925 году оставалось девять (!) паровозов различной степени заброшенности. Два стояли на Балковской, два в Люстдорфе и целых пять доживало свой век на Слободке. В 1927 году из них осталось всего два. Предполагаю, что в Люстдорфе, поскольку только их комиссия горсовета предлагала уберечь от окончательной гибели. Хоть убейте, но не помню зачем в 1927 году они были нужны, хотя в инвентаризации, кажется, об этом говорится.

P. S. C меня список навесов. Там действительно железобетонное перекрытие крыши, но написано, что поверх него установлена цинковая кровля, единственный такой случай среди открытых навесов. О черепице речь, естественно, не идёт.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> [фото СТТС]


 По виду 801-й машины (трамвая в смысле) он из узкоколейного явно переделан в ширококолейный. Это наверняка чисто одесское изобретение.

----------


## SaMoVar

Сфотографировал мощение, которое сохранилось на линии 19 трамвая.

Пересечение с Колхозным переулком.

Между Колхозным и Долгой.
  
Пересечение Долгой.

----------


## Trs

> По виду 801-й машины (трамвая в смысле) он из узкоколейного явно переделан в ширококолейный. Это наверняка чисто одесское изобретение.


 Он никогда не был узкоколейным. А вагоны с узкой на широкую колею вообще много где переделывали, не только в Одессе. И с широкой на узкую тоже. Бедные «Готы» судьба сильно покидала из город в город.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Давайте поступим так. Я посмотрю в инвентарной ведомости 1927 года графу «крыша». Если там будет что-то кроме «железобетонное перекрытие» или подобного по смыслу текста — вы посыпаете голову пеплом. Если же это не так — я наконец-то беру себя в руки и составляю вне очереди список навесов типа 6 и грибов в 1914 году с постановлениями и планами, что давно собираюсь сделать, но слишком много других дел.
> 
> Кстати о грибах: http://transphoto.ru/photo/693071/ — отсканировал чертёж из инвентарной ведомости и список на 1 октября 1927 года сделал. Есть расхождения со списком 1914 года, кстати. Количественно вроде сопадают, а расположением один или два отличаются.


 повторюсь: бетон покрывают влагоизолирующим материалом: так было раньше, так обстоит и сейчас. 
Ссылки на какие то мутные фото и примерные эскизы приводить не нужно. Так можно выложить фото Венеры Милосской и требовать, чтобы у всех статуй обрубили руки, поскольку таков эталон.
Если рассуждать о том, каким материалом покрывать кровлю:чёрным металлом (как на историческом фото) или черепицей, то черепица, безусловно, выглядит привлекательнее и автор проекта наверняка одобрил бы такое решение

----------


## malyutka_e

> Традиционный вопрос: откуда фото, можно ли перепубликовать?.


 Фото из личной коллекции. Публикуйте на здоровье. А остановку на 16-й хорошо помню.

----------


## malyutka_e

> повторюсь: бетон покрывают влагоизолирующим материалом: так было раньше, так обстоит и сейчас. 
> Ссылки на какие то мутные фото и примерные эскизы приводить не нужно. Так можно выложить фото Венеры Милосской и требовать, чтобы у всех статуй обрубили руки, поскольку таков эталон.
> Если рассуждать о том, каким материалом покрывать кровлю:чёрным металлом (как на историческом фото) или черепицей, то черепица, безусловно, выглядит привлекательнее и автор проекта наверняка одобрил бы такое решение


 Смотрится как ватник на вечернем платье. Бетон вообще не нуждается ни в каких покрытиях. В воде он только прочнее становится. Это исторический строительный факт. Железо которым при сов. власти его покрывали скорее сгниет, чем эта бетонная крыша.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Смотрится как ватник на вечернем платье. *Бетон вообще не нуждается ни в каких покрытиях.* В воде он только прочнее становится. Это исторический строительный факт. Железо которым при сов. власти его покрывали скорее сгниет, чем эта бетонная крыша.


 ерунда на постном масле. 
Во первых влага будет просачиваться сквозь бетонную плиту и капать на головы ожидающих пассажиров.
Во вторых, внутри плиты пойдут интенсивные процессы коррозии металла и расслоения, дробления бетона, что чревато разрушением плиты.
В стр-ве зданий таких решений не было и нет, а вот пирсы вынуждены оставлять незащищёнными. Их постепенное разрушение любой может наблюдать

----------


## Trs

> повторюсь: бетон покрывают влагоизолирующим материалом: так было раньше, так обстоит и сейчас. 
> Ссылки на какие то мутные фото и примерные эскизы приводить не нужно. Так можно выложить фото Венеры Милосской и требовать, чтобы у всех статуй обрубили руки, поскольку таков эталон.
> Если рассуждать о том, каким материалом покрывать кровлю:чёрным металлом (как на историческом фото) или черепицей, то черепица, безусловно, выглядит привлекательнее и автор проекта наверняка одобрил бы такое решение


 1. Единственное, в чём я соглашусь — бетонная крыша павильона в Аркадии была покрыта цинком поверх перекрытия.
2. Приведенный мной чертёж не относится к этому павильону, в чём легко убедиться, открыв его.
3. Черепица выглядит привлекательнее для вас, но отнюдь не для автора проекта. Иначе павильон был бы покрыт черепицей.

----------


## VicTur

> А я что говорил, деревья там не нужны  и точка. Весь панорамный вид на одесский залив закрывают ! Жаль что срезали так мало ! Там надо оставить несколько старых высоких деревьев , остальное срезать и заменить на низкорослые .


 Живые, дающие тень деревья всегда важнее какого-то там вида.

----------


## Коннект 002

> 1. Единственное, в чём я соглашусь — бетонная крыша павильона в Аркадии была покрыта цинком поверх перекрытия.
> 2. Приведенный мной чертёж не относится к этому павильону, в чём легко убедиться, открыв его.
> 3. Черепица выглядит привлекательнее для вас, но отнюдь не для автора проекта. *Иначе павильон был бы покрыт черепицей.*


  не факт. Черепица дороже и солиднее, а заказчик наверняка был экономен

----------


## Trs

Ещё про павильоны. Вот характеристика навеса типа 6, который сейчас является самым распространённым сохранившимся типом. Конкретно этот павильон имеет адрес «село Дерибасовка, улица Долгая».




> 1. Стены. 
> — на известковом растворе, фундаменты из штучного камня. Стены кирпичные с двумя железобетонными колонками. Штукатурка цементная с тягами и лепными украшениями.
> 
> 2. Крыши и чердаки.
> — крыша железобетонная с цементным штукатуренным покровом.
> 
> 3. Потолки, перекрытия, полы.
> — перекрытия железобетонные. Пол асфальтовый, сохранился.
> 
> ...


 Характеристики крыши совпадают у всего типа 6. Грибы тоже кровли не имеют. Все павильоны, имеющие хотя бы одно закрытое помещение, имеют дополнительно цинковую кровлю поверх бетонного перекрытия. Павильон в Аркадии к ним относился, там была комнатка 2,92 х 3 метра. Имелась дверь и 9 окон, все они требовали ремонта.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Он никогда не был узкоколейным. А вагоны с узкой на широкую колею вообще много где переделывали, не только в Одессе. И с широкой на узкую тоже. Бедные «Готы» судьба сильно покидала из город в город.


 Не спорю со специалистом -- сам как любитель транспорта (и одесского в частности), который наблюдаю лично с рождения, впитываю любую полезную информацию. Но по ширине вагона (габариту) 801-й мне показался довольно узковатым для широкой колеи сразу. (А погодка на Фонтане, такая как сегодня была, пардон, уже вчера, только чуть холоднее). ))))))))).

----------


## Antique

> повторюсь: бетон покрывают влагоизолирующим материалом: так было раньше, так обстоит и сейчас. 
> Ссылки на какие то мутные фото и примерные эскизы приводить не нужно. Так можно выложить фото Венеры Милосской и требовать, чтобы у всех статуй обрубили руки, поскольку таков эталон.
> Если рассуждать о том, каким материалом покрывать кровлю:чёрным металлом (как на историческом фото) или черепицей, то черепица, безусловно, выглядит привлекательнее и автор проекта наверняка одобрил бы такое решение


 Выглядит по деревенски. Металлочерепица не использовалось в то время, и ей избегают пользоваться в нормальных странах и сейчас. Это всё равно, что к мраморной Венере приделать руки из пластмассы. 

Единственная причина, по которой сейчас на павильоне можн увидеть черепицу вместо аутентичного бетонного покрытия - это нежелание заниматься ради эстетики трудоёмкими работами, что и свойственно провинции. В отношении исторических построек у нас полный мрак и ужас, в городе орда криворуких мастеров и заказчиков не обладающих вкусом.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Выглядит по деревенски. *Металлочерепица* не использовалось в то время, и ей избегают пользоваться в нормальных странах и сейчас. Это всё равно, что к мраморной Венере приделать руки из пластмассы.


 нет там никакой металлочерепицы, а есть керамическая черепица. Ссылку я давал

----------


## Trs

> не факт. Черепица дороже и солиднее, а заказчик наверняка был экономен


 Вы оперируете фактами или предположениями? Депо были покрыты черепицей. Павильоны цинком или имели ж/б перекрытие без кровли. Заказчик не был экономным. Черепица не была солиднее железобетона в начале ХХ века.

Скаты крыши должны быть плоскими. Черепица на павильоне выглядит аляповато.

Кстати, вот ещё снимок уникального полугриба: transphoto.ru/photo/692449/ — его бы сейчас обратно раскрыть и отреставрировать, да кто его там увидит?

----------


## Antique

> Скаты крыши должны быть плоскими. Черепица на павильоне выглядит аляповато.


 Тоже хотел заметить, форма искажена.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Вы оперируете фактами или предположениями? Депо были покрыты черепицей. Павильоны цинком или имели ж/б перекрытие без кровли. Заказчик не был экономным. Черепица не была солиднее железобетона в начале ХХ века.
> 
> Скаты крыши должны быть плоскими. Черепица на павильоне выглядит аляповато.


 вот на остальных остановках можно потренироваться восстановить историческую справедливость, демонтировать кровлю где она есть и заодно посмотреть как скоро оно рухнет.
Как пить дать, кровля была оцинковкой, а не цинком.
Черепица +жб дороже просто жбк со штукатуркой.
Интересно, там в самом деле монолитная железобетонная плита? В "бельгийках" металло-кирпичные плиты

----------


## Antique

> нет там никакой металлочерепицы, а есть керамическая черепица. Ссылку я давал


 Я думал, что только металлочерепицу изготавливают такой ужасно вогнутой и с противным блеском.




> демонтировать кровлю где она есть


 Ойц, а где она есть???????




> Черепица +жб дороже просто жбк со штукатуркой


 Ну и что? Черепицу обычно использовали, если этого требовал стиль, например в зданиях с элементами народной архитектуры или по мотивам североевропейской архитектуры.

----------


## Trs

Несмотря на отсутствие какого-либо (!) ремонта и износ в 40% уже в 1927 году, transphoto.ru/photo/479142/ как-то стоит до сих пор. Хоть и пообкусана со всех сторон.
transphoto.ru/photo/571982/ — крыша не покрыта кровлей. Простояла сто лет и столько же простоит при должном обслуживании.
transphoto.ru/photo/297123/ — крыша не покрыта кровлей и фрагментарно обвалилась только после того, как рухнул угол остановки и часть торцевой стены (на снимке упавшего участка крыши не видно).

Оставшиеся навесы типа 6 вообще кровли не имеют, возможно, за редким исключением. И как-то стоят.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Несмотря на отсутствие какого-либо (!) ремонта и износ в 40% уже в 1927 году, transphoto.ru/photo/479142/ как-то стоит до сих пор. Хоть и пообкусана со всех сторон.
> transphoto.ru/photo/571982/ — крыша не покрыта кровлей. Простояла сто лет и столько же простоит при должном обслуживании.
> transphoto.ru/photo/297123/ — крыша не покрыта кровлей и фрагментарно обвалилась только после того, как рухнул угол остановки и часть торцевой стены (на снимке упавшего участка крыши не видно).
> 
> Оставшиеся навесы типа 6 вообще кровли не имеют, возможно, за редким исключением. И как-то стоят.


 чтобы утверждать покрытие есть или нет, туда нужно залесть и изучить материал. Скорее всего, там залито битумом либо какой то смолой, штукатурка сделана с добавлением водоотталкивающих добавок и т.д..
Балконы в большинстве тоже как то стоят, хотя некоторые падают

----------


## Trs

А я говорил, что она не покрыта битумом или чем-то таким? Я говорил о кровле.

----------


## Antique

> Скорее всего, там залито битумом либо какой то смолой.


 чтобы утверждать покрытие есть или нет, туда нужно залесть и изучить материал.

Вот крыша: http://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2012/05/28/одеса-міський-павільон-зупинки-трамв/ Битум, смола?

----------


## Коннект 002

> А я говорил, что она не покрыта битумом или чем-то таким? Я говорил о кровле.


 


> Кро́вля  — верхний элемент покрытия здания, подвергающийся атмосферным воздействиям. Главной её функцией является отвод дождевой и талой воды.


 функцию кровли там выполняет слой водоотталкивающей штукатурки

----------


## Коннект 002

> чтобы утверждать покрытие есть или нет, туда нужно залесть и изучить материал.
> 
> Вот крыша: http://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2012/05/28/одеса-міський-павільон-зупинки-трамв/ Битум, смола?


 там слой пыли и грязи в сантиметр, по фото состав не определить.
Есть логика инженерной мысли и подставлять жб плиту на растерзание воде глупо что сейчас, что тогда

----------


## Antique

> там слой пыли и грязи в сантиметр.


 Но это же конечно не помешало увидеть?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Но это же конечно не помешало увидеть?


 что увидеть?

----------


## Antique

> что увидеть?


 Бетонную крышу совершенно не покрытую ничем.

----------


## kravshik

говорят ,что это Одесса??? помогите друзья...но вагон то не наш.....может это что-то с Харькова привезли ,для съемок...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Что-то не проходит команда на увеличение изображения. А это разве улица в Одессе?

----------


## Antique

> Сообщение от Коннект 002 Посмотреть сообщение
> что увидеть?
> Бетонную крышу совершенно не покрытую ничем.


 Впрочем, если бы даже вместо черепицы остановку в Аркадии покрыли битумом или ещё чем, то это было бы несоизмеримо лучше для её облика.

----------


## malyutka_e

Я выставлял это фото ранее. Это, скорее, не Маразлиевская. А может, вообще не Одесса. При опеделенных манипуляциях ы фотошопе здание вдалеке оказалось не похожим на доходный дом Толстого. На нем даже виден мансардный этаж, чего на оригинале нет.

Вложение 8268443 Вложение 8268442

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Я помню этот паровой трактор в прошлый раз)))))))))))).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> говорят ,что это Одесса??? помогите друзья...но вагон то не наш.....может это что-то с Харькова привезли ,для съемок...


 Нашёл ссылку про этот харьковский трамвайhttp://rail.org.ua/page/articles/s_popov/trams/

----------


## Trs

http://transphoto.ru/page/80/
список дополнен навесами

----------


## malyutka_e

> http://transphoto.ru/page/80/
> список дополнен навесами


 Вам надо памятник при жизни поставить :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

"Свято место пусто не бывает" (С)
Это я про одного иммигранта, который удалил свой аналогичный проект от бандеровцев  :smileflag: 
Действительно сайт супер!

----------


## Trs

Сайт международный и создан не мной.) Но информационное наполнение Одессы там по данным нашего музея, архива КП «ОГЭТ», ГАОО, ОННБ им. Горького и моими руками, это да. А фотографическое — разных авторов. Там достаточно строгий отбор современных снимков для публикации.

----------


## SaMoVar

История держится на городских сумасшедших.

----------


## malyutka_e

> "Свято место пусто не бывает" (С)
> Это я про одного иммигранта, который удалил свой аналогичный проект от бандеровцев 
> Действительно сайт супер!


 Он периодически негласно присутствует на форуме.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> "Свято место пусто не бывает" (С)
> Это я про одного иммигранта, который удалил свой аналогичный проект от бандеровцев
> Действительно сайт супер!


 Он скорее эмигрант. И испугался он, наверно, БЕндеровцев ( :smileflag: ), так как любой одессит почитает своего героя Остапа Бендера, то тогда мы все -- бендеровцы  :smileflag: . )))))))))))).

----------


## Jaak Logus

Прежние ворота в Аркадии смотрелись куда лучше

----------


## kravshik

> Прежние ворота в Аркадии смотрелись куда лучше


 



Нынешние ворота прибивают своей низостью входа....размером и интуитивно хочется вжать в голову....вход почти как в концлагерь ,уж простите за ассоциацию

я не конесрватор,но то что сотворили с Аркадией,это уже как говориться ни в какие опять же ВОРОТА ))) НЕ ЛЕЗЕТ!!! не здраво ,могли сделать изменения и более адекватные и неограничивать вход аркой над головой....а дать больше пространства без перемычек....это курорт,воздух и психологически хочется дышать полной грудью!!!!!!!!

----------


## Спокойствие

> http://transphoto.ru/page/80/
> список дополнен навесами


  "_ Павильоны трамвайных станций в 1914 году
  Тип № 6 bis

5. В селени Чубаевка у  Царской улицы  (не устроен ввиду неимения подходящего участка земли и ввиду изменения линии по Чубаевке по постановлению Городской Управы от 09.07.1913)._ " (С)

Где такая? Почему не знаю?

----------


## Antique

> Где такая? Почему не знаю?


 Мне кажется потому, что вы тогда ещё не жили. ) Царская = Жаботинского.

p.s. Справочник Я. Майстрового в таких случаях всегда выручает, рекомендую купить.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Царская = Жаботинского.


 Глядя на состояние проезжей части этой улицы,  название "Пролетарская"- было ближе к истине. 
На "Царскую"- она не тянет.

----------


## Shipshin

Подскажите - сколько арочных пролетов в Потемкинской лестнице.  По гравюрам от 2 до 6.

----------


## kravshik

> Подскажите - сколько арочных пролетов в Потемкинской лестнице.  По гравюрам от 2 до 6.


 Советую самому подойти и посмотреть как они выглядят изнутри арочные своды лестницы,зрелище очень интересное,не пожалеете.....в свое время занимался обследованием конструкции лестницы,делал обмерочные чертежи лестницы и ее арок-сводов и изнутри в том числе....там конечно немного загажено,иногда желательно смотреть под ноги,но лучше поднять голову вверх и увидеть сталактиты которые выросли на сводах арок ..очень необычно и интересно

кстати сама лестница таки потихоньку сползает.....сильное влияние на нее оказывают подземные воды в склоне....старинные дореволюционные галереи проложенные в обрыве не справляются и уже пришли в негодность......

----------


## Trs

*kravshik*, в этом посте есть всё, кроме ответа на вопрос.

----------


## Shipshin

Видимых арки 4. А сколько засыпано под лестницей. Вопрос, ведь неспроста.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Подскажите - сколько арочных пролетов в Потемкинской лестнице.  По гравюрам от 2 до 6.


 Девять

----------


## malyutka_e

Фото с Думской: Маршал Бабаджанян на площади Октябрьской Революции. 60-е годы.

Вложение 8275455

----------


## Спокойствие

> Фото с Думской: Маршал Бабаджанян на площади Октябрьской Революции. 60-е годы.
> 
> Вложение 8275455


  На фото- он ещё  генерал-полковник.
Звание маршала бронетанковых войск, ему присвоили, уже после перевода в Москву.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...


 А что? Очень даже и похоже! Мне тоже что-то напоминало при входе, да kravshik помог напомнить, что  :smileflag: . )))))))))))))).
Действительно, врата в РАЙ. )))))))))))))).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> *Советую самому подойти и посмотреть* как они выглядят изнутри арочные своды лестницы,зрелище очень интересное,не пожалеете.....в свое время занимался обследованием конструкции лестницы,делал обмерочные чертежи лестницы и ее арок-сводов и изнутри в том числе....там конечно немного загажено,иногда желательно смотреть под ноги,но лучше поднять голову вверх и увидеть сталактиты которые выросли на сводах арок ..очень необычно и интересно
> ...


 


> *kravshik*, в этом посте есть всё, кроме ответа на вопрос.


 А я думаю, косвенный ответ заложен в первом предложении. Задавшему вопрос нужно просто пойти и лично посчитать, вот.

----------


## malyutka_e

Хорошая новость. На Большой Московской установили стеклянные шары и подняли вверх грифонов, которые их будут поддерживать: http://dumskaya.net/news/na-bolshoj-moskovskoj-poyavilis-ogromnye-steklya-036490/

----------


## Trs

Шары на вид мелковаты, я видел как их устанавливали. Может быть, из-за того, что грифонов ещё нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Шары на вид мелковаты, я видел как их устанавливали. Может быть, из-за того, что грифонов ещё нет.


 Просто раньше они были на фоне неба, а сейчас на фоне циклопической надстройки. Поэтому и кажутся маленькими.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Я тоже обратил внимание, что шары на старом здании смотрелись оригинально самостоятельным компонентом, а сегодня на фоне мансарды они невыразительны и просто теряются.

----------


## Shipshin

> Девять


 Спасибо. А число 9 обосновано чем-то или это интуиция?

----------


## Antique

> Я тоже обратил внимание, что шары на старом здании смотрелись оригинально самостоятельным компонентом, а сегодня на фоне мансарды они невыразительны и просто теряются.


 Сейчас в шарах и смысла особого нет, такие обьекты должны иметь контрастный однородный фон. Хотя тут и вся новая "мансарда" смысла не имеет. До революции просто бы надстроили этажи, и по надобности передекорировали здание или не производили работы вообще.

Сейчас - ни рыба ни мясо, здание имеет слишком сложное оформление для надстройки и ничего кроме дисгармонии такие действия не могут принести.

----------


## SaMoVar

Грифоны, видимо, ещё не на своём месте.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Грифоны, видимо, ещё не на своём месте.


 Читайте пост #28617 :smileflag:

----------


## ruslanyd

> Спасибо. А число 9 обосновано чем-то или это интуиция?


 Сходится с интервалом арок и длиной лестницы
Четыре над террасами, две засыпаны террасами, две ниже террас и еще одна должна быть ниже уровня земли



Это что касается интуиции, а далее - обоснование  :smileflag: 




> Согласно уточненному проекту Уптона, этот массивный блок из местного известняка опирался на мощные деревянные сваи, "каменные столбы" и прорезался тремя продольными и девятью поперечными сводчатыми коридорами. Эти-то поперечные галереи образовывали на боковых гранях лестницы представительные каменные аркады


 Олег ГУБАРЬ. "Потемкинская лестница - разорительный долгострой?"

----------


## Shipshin

> Сходится с интервалом арок и длиной лестницы
> Четыре над террасами, две засыпаны террасами, две ниже террас и еще одна должна быть ниже уровня земли


 Огромное спасибо за помощь.

----------


## SaMoVar

Информация с конференции по охране культурного наследия. В закон внесены изменения. Теперь местные органы остались "для галочки". Абсолютно все полномочия ушли в Киев. Это называется децентрализация. Не будет сопротивления - центр города умрёт.

----------


## Viktoz

> Информация с конференции по охране культурного наследия. В закон внесены изменения. *Теперь местные органы остались "для галочки". Абсолютно все полномочия ушли в Киев*. Это называется децентрализация. Не будет сопротивления - центр города умрёт.


 может оно и к лучшему, не будут местные "царьки" под шумок разворовывать и уничтожать памятники архитектуры и не будут вносить изменения в архитектурный ансамбль центральных кварталов, возводя там стеклобетонное уродство...
Поживем увидим... Хочется верить в лучшее...

----------


## SaMoVar

К лучшему. Ага. Иногда лучше жевать.

ЗЫ Попался такой вид.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вид на Аркадию из гостиницы GagarInn. Фото с плаката, который висит рядом с ней.

Вложение 8282593

----------


## 115117

Прошу прощения,если такие фото были.
http://yangur.livejournal.com/287638.html

----------


## Antique

> К лучшему. Ага. Иногда лучше жевать.


 Ха, наши ворюги нечем не лучше, и вообще децентрализация в нашем случае - бред.

----------


## malyutka_e

> ЗЫ Попался такой вид.


 Автор фото - Галина Мирзаянц.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Вид на Аркадию из гостиницы GagarInn. Фото с плаката, который висит рядом с ней.
> 
> Вложение 8282593


 А что-то мне кажется, солнце не в той части неба над горизонтом, что-то не то в этом снимке.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> [фото]


 


> Автор фото - Галина Мирзаянц.


 А какая улица? Похоже на Маразлиевскую (вот советское её название уже забыл :smileflag: ).

----------


## Antique

> А какая улица? Похоже на Маразлиевскую (вот советское её название уже забыл).


 Да, это она, а на фотографии в центре изображён уже не существующий дом Синадино, он был разобран из-за износа в 1980-х годах, это кажется 32 номер. Автор последней реконструкции был Бернардацци, до 1890-х годов выглядел совсем по иному, и вместо куполов были такие занятные террасы с тентами.

----------


## ex-tiger

> А какая улица? Похоже на Маразлиевскую (вот советское её название уже забыл).


 "...с апреля 1920-го года по случаю дня рождения *Ф. Энгельса*, улица получает его имя..." - на этой тихой в 60-е годы улице был отличный бар в студклубе, а за углом в кафе пекли прелестные пирожные "картошка"....

----------


## ASnake

> А что-то мне кажется, солнце не в той части неба над горизонтом, что-то не то в этом снимке.


 Очень похоже на фотомонтаж. Как минимум небо само по себе, а земля сама по себе (судя по свету и теням). Плюс если бы Солнце было так высоко над горизонтом,навряд автомобили пользовались освещением. А так видимо снимок сделан поздним вечером (судя по свету и теням), а потом увеличена экспозиция, да и при фотографировании использовалась большая выдержка (размазаны в движении автомобили). А потом заменили небо.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Ха, наши ворюги нечем не лучше, и вообще децентрализация в нашем случае - бред.


 В случае, если решения будут приниматься на месте, общественности намного проще добиваться нужного. Это как дважды два. Если решения будут из Киева приходить - то митинговать придётся в Киеве. Насколько это реально - судите сами.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> В случае, если решения будут приниматься на месте, общественности намного проще добиваться нужного. Это как дважды два. Если решения будут из Киева приходить - то митинговать придётся в Киеве. Насколько это реально - судите сами.


 А чего? В Одессе всегда есть наместник киевской власти. Так сказать, полномочный представитель.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Вид на Аркадию из гостиницы GagarInn. Фото с плаката, который висит рядом с ней.
> 
> Вложение 8282593


 а вот ночное фото оттуда же
http://www.gagarinn.com/img/night.jpg

----------


## LORDIK

> а вот ночное фото оттуда же
> http://www.gagarinn.com/img/night.jpg


 хороший вид )))

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> а вот ночное фото оттуда же
> http://www.gagarinn.com/img/night.jpg


 


> хороший вид )))


 А вот данное фото более реалистично, чем предыдущее. Положение луны на небе показывает истинное расположение сторон горизонта и направление солнца днём. На предыдущем фото солнце было явно левое  :smileflag: . Чётко видна Посмитная улица. Можно подумать, что она главная тут в Аркадии. ))))).

----------


## malyutka_e

> А вот данное фото более реалистично, чем предыдущее. Положение луны на небе показывает истинное расположение сторон горизонта и направление солнца днём. На предыдущем фото солнце было явно левое . Чётко видна Посмитная улица. Можно подумать, что она главная тут в Аркадии. ))))).


 Что-то Посмитный до сих пор не вернулся на свое место. Меня терзают смутные сомненья

----------


## SaMoVar

> А чего? В Одессе всегда есть наместник киевской власти. Так сказать, полномочный представитель.


 Смотрящий.

----------


## BIGBIG

Прикольно!!!http://hrabro.com/62376

----------


## Antique

> Хорошая новость. На Большой Московской установили стеклянные шары и подняли вверх грифонов, которые их будут поддерживать: http://dumskaya.net/news/na-bolshoj-moskovskoj-poyavilis-ogromnye-steklya-036490/


 Кстати, как правильно заметили в комментариях, это не грифоны а просто крылатые львы. Грифонов можно увидель например на гербе АР Крым. 

На Б. Московской быть может аппелировали ко льву Святого Марка.

----------


## Trs

Возможно, кому-то будет интересно сравнить с современными интервалами на маршрутах. Выпуск и интервал в утренний пик на маршрутах одесского трамвая и троллейбуса в 1965 году.
тм http://transphoto.ru/page/229/
тб http://transphoto.ru/page/230/

И ранее опубликованные выпуски трамвая в 1929 году: http://transphoto.ru/page/167/

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Возможно, кому-то будет интересно сравнить с современными интервалами на маршрутах. Выпуск и интервал в утренний пик на маршрутах одесского трамвая и троллейбуса в 1965 году.
> ...


 Я могу только сказать,то это нормально как для большого города и его центра в частности. И это при отсутствии такого количества автотранспорта, как сейчас. Так и должно быть в нормальном городе.
Сразу обратил внимание на трамвайные маршруты, интересные с точки зрения сегодняшнего дня. (Сайтом ОМФа принципиально не пользуюсь, так как этому невоспитанному грубияну я, при его ещё здесь присутствии, объявил бойкот).
1 -- такого маршрута на Центролит ещё не было.
8 -- это до Кишинёвской улицы по Николаевской дороге. Хотя это ещё как бы не Крыжановка (она дальше), но всё равно говорили, что типа до Крыжановки.
18А и 18Б -- я так полагаю, что один из них до Шестой ст. Фонтана (будущ. 16), а другой до Одиннадцатой ст. Фонтана (будущ. 17).
29А -- полагаю, до Одиннадцатой ст. Черноморской Дороги (будущ. 26).

----------


## Kamin

Снимки сделал вчера.

----------


## Скрытик

Меня одного смущают цифры на щитах? Я понимаю, что он обиделся на то, что сбили его и гурвица инициалы на Екатериненской площади, но может стоило увековечить и даты строительства самой гостиницы? Не понимаю эту самовлюбленность

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Меня одного смущают цифры на щитах? Я понимаю, что он обиделся на то, что сбили его и гурвица инициалы на Екатериненской площади, но может стоило увековечить и даты строительства самой гостиницы? Не понимаю эту самовлюбленность


  На счёт цифр можно по-подробней? Что там написано?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Снимки сделал вчера.


 Теперь шары стали совсем не видны

----------


## malyutka_e

> Меня одного смущают цифры на щитах? Я понимаю, что он обиделся на то, что сбили его и гурвица инициалы на Екатериненской площади, но может стоило увековечить и даты строительства самой гостиницы? Не понимаю эту самовлюбленность


 Что, опять сбили?

----------


## Trs

> Я могу только сказать,то это нормально как для большого города и его центра в частности. И это при отсутствии такого количества автотранспорта, как сейчас. Так и должно быть в нормальном городе.
> Сразу обратил внимание на трамвайные маршруты, интересные с точки зрения сегодняшнего дня. (Сайтом ОМФа принципиально не пользуюсь, так как этому невоспитанному грубияну я, при его ещё здесь присутствии, объявил бойкот).
> 1 -- такого маршрута на Центролит ещё не было.
> 8 -- это до Кишинёвской улицы по Николаевской дороге. Хотя это ещё как бы не Крыжановка (она дальше), но всё равно говорили, что типа до Крыжановки.
> 18А и 18Б -- я так полагаю, что один из них до Шестой ст. Фонтана (будущ. 16), а другой до Одиннадцатой ст. Фонтана (будущ. 17).
> 29А -- полагаю, до Одиннадцатой ст. Черноморской Дороги (будущ. 26).


 1 ещё нет в принципе, потому что трамвай до Центролита ещё не добрался.
8 имел конечную на Кишинёвской, а по проекту было однопутное кольцо через неё.
18А → 17 в 1968.
18Б → 16 в 1972.
29А → 26 в 1972.

----------


## malyutka_e

Не труба, а произведение искусства! Бернардацци, однако!

Вложение 8292173

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

1. Крышка люка (технологического колодца) связи на проспекте Шевченко напротив Кубика Рубика (обладминистрация к.1). Буквы МПС (министерство путей сообщения -- традиционная с дореволюц. времени формулировка) говорят о железнодорожной связи. Хотя, какая тут железнодорожная связь в этом районе? Или городские связисты позаимствовали крышку у своих транспортных коллег или в тогдашний обком была протянута спецсвязь для контроля за железной дорогой.
Вложение 8292184

2. Второе фото сделано на улице Черняховской, где ветеранская организация тоже считает себя Черняховской, а не Черняховского.
Вложение 8292186

----------


## Antique

> Не труба, а произведение искусства! Бернардацци, однако!


 А что это за здание? Снова МедИн?

----------


## malyutka_e

Что это за страховое общество?

Вложение 8292351

----------


## malyutka_e

> А что это за здание? Снова МедИн?


 Нет. Здание школы отделения Русского технического общества.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Не труба, а произведение искусства! Бернардацци, однако!
> 
> Вложение 8292173


 + прямые руки каменщика. Сейчас такого пришлось бы искать долго и нудно

----------


## Коннект 002

> Меня одного смущают цифры на щитах? Я понимаю, что он обиделся на то, что сбили его и гурвица инициалы на Екатериненской площади, но может стоило увековечить и даты строительства самой гостиницы? Не понимаю эту самовлюбленность


 так увековечил же

----------


## Antique

> Что это за страховое общество?Вложение 8292351


 "Россия".




> Нет. Здание школы отделения Русского технического общества.


 Так это мог и Э.Я. Месснер нарисовать.

----------


## Скрытик

На тех фотках не увидел 1903, поэтому удивился.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На тех фотках не увидел 1903, поэтому удивился.


 На вашем аватаре надо сове дать в крыло российский флаг, тогда картинка будет полной :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот табличка, которая требует очистки.

Вложение 8292994

----------


## kravshik

> Что это за страховое общество?
> 
> Вложение 8292351


 


> Вот табличка, которая требует очистки.
> 
> Вложение 8292994


 

и где такое первое и то,что надо очистить???

----------


## Sergey_L

Не публиковавшиеся раннее фото Одессы 1919 года.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не публиковавшиеся раннее фото Одессы 1919 года.


 Начиная с №15 это не Одесса, к сожалению. Может, где-то во Франции.

----------


## Antique

> Начиная с №15 это не Одесса, к сожалению. Может, где-то во Франции.


 Мне кажется, что это в Румынии  -храмы православные и с вкраплениями кирпича, что для Румынии свойственно.

Кстати, таки да, Бухарест, но возможно, что и не только:
http://www.croisieuroperivercruises...._phpbLSFht.jpg

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> так увековечил же
> 
> [фото]


 Ага, годы вижу.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вложение 8297683

Сегодня собрался почистить эту табличку в Кузнечном переулке, а меня уже кто-то опередил. Отзовись, неизвестный герой!  :smileflag:  Сейчас эта мраморная табличка выглядит так.

Вложение 8297494

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Доброго дня! Хотелось бы поговорить о старом Ботаническом саде который располагался в пределах пр-та Гагарина и Семинарской. Там проводились ярмарки и народные гуляния? Также известно были конюшни и прочие постройки. Странно, но я не нашел в Сети фотографий сада. В последствии сад был превращен в пустырь и застроен жилыми домами после войны (частично до). Я сам вырос во дворе ограниченном домами 6А и 1/3 по Гагарина и Семинарской. В этом дворе было несколько старых деревьев в два обхвата, в том числе старый тополь. В других дворах вокруг помнится тоже. Скорее всего это остатки Ботанического сада. Какие будут мнения?

----------


## malyutka_e

Мансарда закончена, "война" ПРОТИВ неё проиграна. Если, конечно, она была.

Вложение 8298747

----------


## kravshik

> Вложение 8297683
> 
> Сегодня собрался почистить эту табличку в Кузнечном переулке, а меня уже кто-то опередил. Отзовись, неизвестный герой!  Сейчас эта мраморная табличка выглядит так.
> 
> Вложение 8297494


 нас кто-то опередил...! это не я,так как мне, выше на вопрос ,где она- Вы не ответили.

----------


## Trs

Объявление относительно картинок, которые я публикую. 
На сайте трансфото сменился хостинг и фотографии долгосрочного хранения теперь на одном сервере с новыми поступлениями. Ссылки, содержащие «tf1.mosfont.ru», если таковые мной когда-либо публиковались (это прямая ссылка на изображение, без страницы сайта) теперь вместо этой части адреса содержат «transphoto.ru», остальная часть адреса осталась неизменной.

Дабы оправдаться за возможные неудобства — вот вам две непортящихся ссылки на акт осмотра фуникулёра: http://transphoto.ru/photo/695515/ и http://transphoto.ru/photo/695516/ с заключением комиссии с участием Л. М. Чернигова.

----------


## malyutka_e

> нас кто-то опередил...! это не я,так как мне, выше на вопрос ,где она- Вы не ответили.


 Каретный переулок, 4.

----------


## malyutka_e

Шары совсем пропали на фоне верхнего надгробия:
Вложение 8301050

Хорошо видны крепления стекол:
Вложение 8301052

Что это за герб с вензелем Екатерины II?
Вложение 8301051

----------


## Antique

А кто знает, что было на Черноморского казачества, 77/? Участок ограждён не совсем заурядной каменной оградой.

----------


## Jorjic

> нас кто-то опередил...! это не я,так как мне, выше на вопрос ,где она- Вы не ответили.


 Кошмар! По городу бегают банды, очищающие таблички от последующих наслоений! Куда смотрят власти?

----------


## victor.odessa

> А кто знает, что было на Черноморского казачества, 77/? Участок ограждён не совсем заурядной каменной оградой.


 Летний кинотеатр.

----------


## malyutka_e

Два варианта Большой Московской. Один Тарпана, другой - оригинал Влодека.

Вложение 8301671 Вложение 8301670

----------


## Скрытик

Увы, даже старый Париж не смог избежать мансардной застройки...

----------


## Коннект 002

> Два варианта Большой Московской. Один Тарпана, другой - оригинал Влодека.
> 
> Вложение 8301671 Вложение 8301670


 к сожалению, Влодек уже не в состоянии сделать капремонт своему зданию в отличие от Тарпана

----------


## malyutka_e

> Увы, даже старый Париж не смог избежать мансардной застройки...


 Мансардой это никак не назовешь.

----------


## Antique

> Увы, даже старый Париж не смог избежать мансардной застройки...


 Так на здании уже изначально была мансарда, то что построили поверх неё действительно мансардой сложно назвать.

----------


## malyutka_e

Музей электрического транспорта Санкт-Петербурга: http://upsya.livejournal.com/4614619.html
Музей электрического транспорта Санкт-Петербурга-2: http://upsya.livejournal.com/4614896.html
Ретро трамвай: http://retro.tramway.ru/

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Нам бы такой энтузиазм. У нас кроме МТВ82 914 (который для данной модели абсолютно не аутентичный) и КТМ1 355 ничего нет. Если бы анонсировались городские экскурсионно-прогулочные покатушки, предположим по выходным, я бы за любую плату обкатывал их. Желающих бы хватало, а соответствующая оплата должна была бы покрыть расходы. Кстати, в Москве и в Санкт Петербурге подняли и на ходу троллейбусы ЗИУ5. И не просто ЗИУ5, а его ранние модификации с отечественными задними мостами типа МАЗ/КРАЗ и червячной передачей в редукторе со специфическим звуком при работе (пример которого уже приводил). http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=48011383&viewfull=1#post48011383
Вот бы у нас восстановить такой аппарат. Очень долго корпус от такого ЗИУ5 (именно с дисковыми колесами и отечественным задним мостом)  находился на Старосенной площади с оборудованным внутри пневматическим тиром (до этого он побывал в ещё старой Аркадии и в Отраде около канатной дороги). Где он сейчас? Неужели потерян? Ведь с неменьшего "барахла" в бывших наших столицах энтузиасты собрали экземпляры ЗИУ5.

----------


## Trs

Этот энтузиазм держится на активной части питерского транспортного сообщества и некоторое время имел колоссальную поддержку сверху в предприятии (сейчас имеет поддержку, но не колоссальную). У них есть целый трампарк, который с огромным трудом отбили у застройщика. А у нас ничего нет. У нас есть только музей с одной штатной единицей и нулём внештатных и нет денег. 

Чтобы организовать хороший музей нужны три вещи помимо экспонатов
1. Помещение.
2. Персонал, заинтересованный в работе музея.
3. Деньги на поддержание его функционирования и расширение коллекции.

О чём может идти речь, если машину 325 с хоздвора сдали в металлолом как только хоздвор начали отдавать зоопарку. Не режут 305 и 904(942) — уже хорошо. Это колоссальный прогресс. В Ташкенте, например, хуже.

Если бы не обанкротили ОРЗЭТ и не была такая ситуация с депо Ленина, то идеальным помещением для музея было бы б. депо Ильича. Лучшего просто и представить нельзя было. Але маємо те, що маємо.

P. S. Не располагает ли кто информацией когда был введён тариф в 15 копеек? С декабря 1944 был 20 копеек, с августа 1948 — 30 копеек, а на 1947 год исполком взял и утвердил 15 копеек, причём никаких документов по смене тарифа в 1946 году я не нашёл. Только ссылка на будущее решение ГИК в декабре, без номера и каких-либо сведений о сути решения.

P. P. S. eurotrams.eu/get_att.php?id=13830 — посмотрите какие трамваи Одесса в своё время не успела получить. Их таких 30 штук было, все ушли в бельгийский междугородний трамвай. А в Вервье вплоть до закрытия системы ещё бегали вагоны с надписями кириллицей на контроллере: оборудование должно было пойти на другую одесскую партию.

----------


## malyutka_e

Ну это, конечно, все знают.

Вложение 8306746

----------


## Коннект 002

> Ну это, конечно, все знают.
> 
> Вложение 8306746


 школа №107 на Гулевой^Каретный ?

----------


## Antique

> школа №107 на Гулевой^Каретный ?


 Конечно. Эту надпись сложно назвать рекламной, мало бы кто её увидел и тем более понял. Скорее гордость за свою работу, хотя в принципе здание не особо отличается от тех, что возводили в это время в Германии или Чехии. Но ещё возможно, что при строительстве применил какие-то оригинальные конструктивные решения, ведь Скведер в осоновном строил, а не рисовал фасады.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Конечно. Эту надпись сложно назвать рекламной, мало бы кто её увидел и тем более понял. Скорее гордость за свою работу, хотя в принципе здание не особо отличается от тех, что возводили в это время в Германии или Чехии. Но ещё возможно, что при строительстве применил какие-то оригинальные конструктивные решения, ведь Скведер в осоновном строил, а не рисовал фасады.


 ещё в советское время (не позже 80-х) здание треснуло, во дворе виднеется большая трещина, в актовом зале попеременно запрещали\разрешали собирать детей.Интересно, какие там перекрытия, деревянные или металло-кирпичные, может железобетонные?

----------


## Antique

> Интересно, какие там перекрытия, деревянные или металло-кирпичные, может железобетонные?


 Как-то слабо верится, что в 1910-х могли деревянные перекрытия поставить. На счёт бетона, я знаю только одного инженера в Одессе, который занимался проектированием бетонных каркасных конструкций - В.И. Кундерт, но в справочнике В.А. Пилявского к сожалению не все его работы упомянуты, так что как знать...




> ещё в советское время (не позже 80-х) здание треснуло, во дворе виднеется большая трещина, в актовом зале попеременно запрещали\разрешали собирать детей.


 Интересно, а почему? Может проблемы с крышей?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Как-то слабо верится, что в 1910-х могли деревянные перекрытия поставить. На счёт бетона, я знаю только одного инженера в Одессе, который занимался проектированием бетонных каркасных конструкций - В.И. Кундерт, но в справочнике В.А. Пилявского к сожалению не все его работы упомянуты, так что как знать...
> 
> Интересно, а почему? Может проблемы с крышей?


 нет, крыша к этой вертикальной трещине отношения не имеет. Фундаменты всему виной, может замокание грунтов произошло ,течь канализации или водопровода, либо грунтовые воды поднялись по той же причине (течь, только в других домах).
Кстати, на Толстого 32 появилась вода в подвалах после погружения свай в соседних 16-17 жемчужинах. Не удивлюсь, если и этот дом начнёт интенсивно садиться

----------


## malyutka_e

> На счёт бетона, я знаю только одного инженера в Одессе, который занимался проектированием бетонных каркасных конструкций - В. И. Кундерт


 Это тот Владимир Кундерт, который является автором памятника "Пушка". Кстати о пушке. Когда исчезла после реставрации двухпудовая чугунная бомба?
И еще. В этом году исполнилось 160 лет со дня бомбардировки Одессы англо-французским флотом и героической обороны города. А новый мер об этом историческом событии кажется даже не знает.
Так и живем, Иваны себя не помнящие.

----------


## Trs

http://odessa-life.od.ua/news/20419-v-odesse-snova-poyavitsya-ulica-ivana-i-yuriya-lip

Что это такое? Какая Советская? Улице вернули историческое название Пишенина, какая, чёрт возьми, «Советская»? Юсов тронулся умом? Или я тронулся умом?

__________________________________________________  ______

Табличку в Каретном переулке очистил Борис Грачиков.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Табличку в Каретном переулке очистил Борис Грачиков.


 Боре слава!!!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Что это такое? Какая Советская? Улице вернули историческое название Пишенина, какая, чёрт возьми, «Советская»? Юсов тронулся умом? Или я тронулся умом?


 Это вопрос, кажется, глубоко заполитизирован, хотя я сам был не в восторге от костусевского переименования улицы.

----------


## malyutka_e

По какому номеру на Колонтаевской был дом Разумовского?

----------


## Коннект 002

> http://odessa-life.od.ua/news/20419-v-odesse-snova-poyavitsya-ulica-ivana-i-yuriya-lip
> 
> Что это такое? Какая Советская? Улице вернули историческое название Пишенина, какая, чёрт возьми, «Советская»? Юсов тронулся умом? Или я тронулся умом?


 Петрушка не вернул же историческое названия улицам Гулевой, Полицейской, с какой стати тогда было трогать Лип?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Это тот Владимир Кундерт, который является автором памятника "Пушка". Кстати о пушке. Когда исчезла после реставрации двухпудовая чугунная бомба?
> И еще. В этом году исполнилось 160 лет со дня бомбардировки Одессы англо-французским флотом и героической обороны города. А новый мер об этом историческом событии кажется даже не знает.
> Так и живем, Иваны себя не помнящие.


 Жаль, что ему не напомнили, а то  лицезрели бы на бигбордах Труханова в форме гусара

----------


## Trs

> Петрушка не вернул же историческое названия улицам Гулевой, Полицейской, с какой стати тогда было трогать Лип?


 А с какой стати теперь трогать Пишенина, да ещё и прикрываясь ложью про Советскую? Как по мне — так и Авиационную пора обратно в Токаревскую и Скворцова в Молчановскую. Моя двоюродная прапрабабушка иначе последнюю и не называла, хотя большую часть её весьма длительной жизни Молчановская всё-таки называлась Степанова-Скворцова и Скворцова. Имя И. и Ю. Липы с успехом можно было присвоить любой улице, исторического названия до этого не имевшей.

----------


## Antique

> Это тот Владимир Кундерт, который является автором памятника "Пушка".


 Кажется постамент тоже бетонный.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Жаль, что ему не напомнили, а то  лицезрели бы на бигбордах Труханова в форме гусара


 Такой ответ был бы хорош на "Думской", а не на этом форуме.

----------


## SaMoVar

> По какому номеру на Колонтаевской был дом Разумовского?


 Усадьба находилась на места автовокзала. Ещё одна была через Балковскую.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Такой ответ был бы хорош на "Думской", а не на этом форуме.


 Вы слишком много хотите от нового мэра. Он хоть бы справился со своими прямыми обязанностями , напоминание исторических дат не входит в круг его обязанностей. Если он что то и делает в этой сфере, то исключительно с целью попиарится.
 Меня больше интересует реконструкция зданий,  начатых Гурвицем и продолженных Петрушкой. Стройки брошены вандалам на растерзание http://tinyurl.com/o6fmt8a

----------


## Trs

В след. воскресенье (29.06), если ничего не изменится, примерно с десяти утра и до двух часов дня будет работать музей ОГЭТ. Поскольку это более, чем необычные часы работы, то для посещения т. б. желательно узнать у меня номер телефона. Приходите. Можно будет вживую посмотреть на первый проект троллейбусной сети, почитать почти свежую (февраль–май) заграничную прессу о железных дорогах и немного о трамваях и метро, довольно старую (1958 и позже) прессу об одесском электротранспорте, пробить себе всё, что угодно одним из наших компостеров и прочие интересные вещи.

----------


## Antique

> Усадьба находилась на места автовокзала. Ещё одна была через Балковскую.


 Точно ли на другой стороне была усадьба? На той стороне располагались участки заводов Арпса и Энни. Может кто-то принял контору Арпс за усадьбу?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Точно ли на другой стороне была усадьба?


  Примерно там, где сейчас здание технического колледжа.  Балковская 54.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Примерно там, где сейчас здание технического колледжа.  Балковская 54.


 Я слышал эту легенду, но она не отвечает действительности. Дворец Разумовского (одна штука :smileflag: )находился только на Колонтаевской. Он не мог находиться одновременно в двух местах. Есть его изображения только на этой улице. Поэтому, я и хотел уточнить номер.
А на той стороне располагались участки заводов Арпса и Энни, как правильно сказал *Antique*

----------


## Antique

> Разумовский умер в 1835.
> Завод Енни начал работу в 1862 году.


 До Енни на участке находился пивзавод другого владельца, в 1830-х пивзавод уже был. И вообще участок Енни ниже, чем рассматриваемая местность.

----------


## Спокойствие

> До Енни на участке находился пивзавод другого владельца.


  Краевед  Анатолий Дроздовский :
"Петр Алексеевич обосновался в совсем еще юной Одессе, где про-
жил около тридцати лет, с 1806 по 1835 год. Он обустроил жи-
вописную усадьбу с садами на противолежащих склонах Водяной
балки, построив дворцы на каждом из них. Усадьба Разумовского
соседствовала с садом герцога Ришелье (Дюковский сад)" (С) 

http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_53/alm_53-139-150.pdf

http://rupor.od.ua/news/Prodolgenie-odesskoj-temy-Moldavanka/

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> В след. воскресенье (29.06), если ничего не изменится, примерно с десяти утра и до двух часов дня будет работать музей ОГЭТ. Поскольку это более, чем необычные часы работы, то для посещения т. б. желательно узнать у меня номер телефона. Приходите. Можно будет вживую посмотреть на первый проект троллейбусной сети, почитать почти свежую (февраль–май) заграничную прессу о железных дорогах и немного о трамваях и метро, довольно старую (1958 и позже) прессу об одесском электротранспорте, пробить себе всё, что угодно одним из наших компостеров и прочие интересные вещи.


 Целиком и полностью поддерживаю и обязательно приму участие. И для музея что-нибудь найдётся. Мне очень памятны и с большой теплотой вспоминаю прошлогодние трамвайные покатушки, когда посещение музея было, так сказать, обязательной программой.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Он не мог находиться одновременно в двух местах.


  Ещё до Енни и Арпса, на плане 1855 года, можно увидеть большое ,отдельно стоящее строение, на участке графа Разумовского.
Это нечётная сторона Балковской, где сейчас колледж.

http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/maps/a/?n=h7

----------


## Antique

> Ещё до Енни и Арпса, на плане 1855 года, можно увидеть большое ,отдельно стоящее строение, на участке графа Разумовского.
> Это нечётная сторона Балковской, где сейчас колледж.
> 
> http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/maps/a/?n=h7


 Так это здание находится ниже участка Разумовского, который по карте располагался между Раскидайловской и Ленинградской. А особняк Арпса, который можно видеть на открытке находился аккурат перед упомянутым зданием между  Ленинградской и Колонтаевской. Длинное здание - это чей-то завод.

Если сравнить карты 1835 и 1855 годов видно, что уже в 1835 году участки были поделены подобным же образом и особняк Арпс был на участке №62, участок Разумовского был №63, де Ришелье - №64.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Так это здание находится ниже участка Разумовского.


  Почему ниже?
Участок подписан-"Дача Гр. Разумовского" и соседствует с Дюковским садом.
На этом участке и находится большое здание ( "Большой дворец").

----------


## light01

с удовольствием и часто читаю эту тему и радуюсь, что есть ещё много людей,которые хранят знания об Одессе и знают её историю.Благодаря этим знатокам Одесса , возможно, и остаётся пока Одессой.Хотя современники прикладывают немало трудов, чтобы превратить город в каменные безликие джунгли ,населённые бескультурными дикарями ,"родства непомнящими".Спасибо всем за  каждый пост,относящийся к истории нашего славного города.

----------


## Antique

> Почему ниже?
> Участок подписан-"Дача Гр. Разумовского" и соседствует с Дюковским садом.
> На этом участке и находится большое здание ( "Большой дворец").


 Не, оно ниже, на соседнем участке. У задней границы участка видна линия раздела, которая потом почему-то пропадает, но на карте 1835 года видно как делятся участки.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Не, оно ниже, на соседнем участке. У задней границы участка видна линия раздела,


  После смерти графа землю продали.
А назвать большое здание -заводом, так  по меркам той Одессы  это просто- заводище.
О котором никто не упоминает.
Кстати, при увеличении виден и малый дворец графа-в районе Автовокзала.

----------


## Antique

> После смерти графа землю продали.


 Так не факт, что нижний участо был землёй графа, на карте учаски имеют примерно одинаковую ширину и более вероятно, что земля была поделена так изначально и Разумовскому принадлежал соразмерный с де Ришелье участок.




> А назвать большое здание -заводом, так  по меркам той Одессы  это просто- заводище.


 Если здание одноэтажное, а скорее всего так и есть,  то для 1850-х завод как завод, вот на будущем участке Енни пивзавод на карте имеет не меньшие размеры.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот более четкая карта. Значит, сохранился только малый дворец, а большой сгорел в 1918 году. И фото его не осталось, кроме открытки и фото с пожаром.

Вложение 8314233

----------


## Antique

> Значит, сохранился только малый дворец, а большой сгорел в 1918 году.


 А вот особняк Арпса, что на картинке завода, уцелел (см. Luftwaffe) и была снесена для строительства транспортной развязки в 1950-х.

----------


## krust

Извиняюсь если уже было.

----------


## Trs

Это продаётся? Где? Почём? На правом снимке — 1910 год, на левом — где-то 1914-й. Где вы нашли такие ценности? Этим снимкам нет цены и никаких равных.

----------


## translator

Прейскурант машиностроительного чугунно-литейного завода в Одессе. Часть 1

----------


## Jorjic

> Извиняюсь если уже было.


 Ничего себе извинения. Да это фантастика!

----------


## krust

> Это продаётся? Где? Почём? На правом снимке — 1910 год, на левом — где-то 1914-й. Где вы нашли такие ценности? Этим снимкам нет цены и никаких равных.


 Вы правы, у малоформатных фото из альбома пока нет цены, но она появится по окончании аукциона eBay через 4 дня.
Цена фотографии с выставкой мне так же неизвестна, т.к. её владелец (около года назад) продавать отказался, а предложил в обмен, который меня к  сожалению не устроил. Но я на 99% уверен, что фото осталось в Одессе

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Извиняюсь если уже было.


 На правом снимке левой миниатюры узнаётся Таможенная площадь. А вот где это место на крайне правом снимке?

----------


## Trs

Выставка в парке на правом снимке, то место, где открывалось движение.

*krust*, как Вы думаете, до скольки там может дойти цена в торгах? С огромной долей вероятности покупку альбома ради одной карточки ОГЭТ мне не оплатит, а самостоятельно я его куплю или с большим скрипом или вообще не куплю, к сожалению. Думаю вот — зарегистироваться наконец на e-bay или нет. Всё-таки, меня там заинтересовал не только снимок с трамваем.

----------


## Antique

> На правом снимке левой миниатюры узнаётся Таможенная площадь. А вот где это место на крайне правом снимке?


 По идее парк Шевченко, это же выставка.

----------


## Скрытик

Я сделал ставку, если цена превысит разумные пределы (там всего 2 ставки пока), то можно не продолжать торг.

----------


## Trs

Кстати о заводе Арпса: вот его вид в 1916 году продают: http://www.ebay.de/itm/J35-Fabrik-und-Soldaten-Odessa-Odesa-1916-/131218571701?pt=Ansichtskarte_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=it  em1e8d3c81b5

----------


## malyutka_e

> По идее парк Шевченко, это же выставка.


 Снято с горки, где стоит Александровская колонна.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я сделал ставку, если цена превысит разумные пределы (там всего 2 ставки пока), то можно не продолжать торг.


 А разумные пределы это сколько?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Снято с горки, где стоит Александровская колонна.


 Да, место около стадиона, пардон, спортивной арены Черноморец изменилось сильно. ))))))))))))))).

----------


## Скрытик

> А разумные пределы это сколько?


  100 евро. Больше я не готов ставить.

----------


## Trs

Рассмотрел фотографию внимательно и сделал вывод о том, что это 1911 год: вагон на фото идёт по линии 24. Интересно, она достаточно стара, чтобы копирайт истёк и она считалась общественным достоянием?

----------


## malyutka_e

> 100 евро. Больше я не готов ставить.


 Многовато за две Одесские фотографии. Правда, у богатых свои причуды :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Да я не думаю что до таких цифр дойдет  :smileflag:

----------


## krust

> *krust*, как Вы думаете, до скольки там может дойти цена в торгах? С огромной долей вероятности покупку альбома ради одной карточки ОГЭТ мне не оплатит, а самостоятельно я его куплю или с большим скрипом или вообще не куплю, к сожалению. Думаю вот — зарегистироваться наконец на e-bay или нет. Всё-таки, меня там заинтересовал не только снимок с трамваем.


 По правде говоря, как бы это помягче, коллекционеры народ своеобразный.  Судить о степени желания и возможности кого-то приобрести что-то очень тяжело, тут возможны абсолютно непредсказуемые предложения относительно цены. Она, цена, как писал Скрытик, может случиться совсем даже неадекватной. Но в данном случае с альбомом, думается его ставка будет наивысшей, т.к. за 2 фото размером 4 на 5,5 см. это более чем предостаточно. Правила онлайн аукционов отличаются от обычных чётким ограничением по времени. Как правило основные, серьёзные! ставки делаются на последних секундах (сам основываюсь на такой практике) и после окончании торгов остаётся только одно из двух, или радоваться или не расстраиваться. 



> ...Интересно, она достаточно стара, чтобы копирайт истёк и она считалась общественным достоянием?


 Сомневаюсь, что настоящий или будущий владелец фотографий будет в претензии на то, что у кого-то дома=компьютере будет находиться репринт=копия изображения, а тем более заявлять об каких то авторских правах будет не очень правильно (читать разумно") В сети я встречал около десятка картинок с открытками (именно те же, а не идентичные из тиража) которые лежат в альбомах моей коллекции. Более того, некоторые изображения открыток используются в рекламных и даже в коммерческих целях. И что теперь? А ничего. Пускай каждый имеет то, что он хочет иметь.

----------


## malyutka_e

Медный купол с дома Чернигова хорошо "сел" на здание №25 по Жуковской :smileflag: 

Вложение 8323208

----------


## Коннект 002

> Медный купол с дома Чернигова хорошо "сел" на здание №25 по Жуковской
> 
> Вложение 8323208


 похоже, этот купол неудачно смотрится на любом доме

----------


## VicTur

> Многовато за две Одесские фотографии. Правда, у богатых свои причуды


  Причуды не у богатых. Дело не в богатстве, а в щедрости, когда дело касается истории. Такая щедрость — следствие душевного благородства.
А настоящие причуды — в головах продавцов. Это им не стыдно брать такие деньги за раритеты, которые следовало бы, по совести говоря, делать достоянием общественности безвозмездно.

----------


## malyutka_e

> раритеты, которые следовало бы, по совести говоря, делать достоянием общественности безвозмездно.


 Т. е. с помощью экспроприации :smileflag:  Так это же аукцион. Здесь правит азарт. Продают отдельные несознательные граждане.

А почему наши архивы, музеи, библиотеки не делают безвозмездно достоянием общественности свои фонды? Сделали бы электронный каталог единиц хранения в хорошем качестве и выставили в сети всем на радость. С них надо начинать, а там и граждане подтянутся. Не дождемся.

----------


## Trs

> А почему наши архивы, музеи, библиотеки не делают безвозмездно достоянием общественности свои фонды? Сделали бы электронный каталог единиц хранения в хорошем качестве и выставили в сети всем на радость. С них надо начинать, а там и граждане подтянутся. Не дождемся.


 Всё начинается с малого. М. б., когда-нибудь и краеведческий музей выставит оцифрованными свои потрясающие фонды.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Всё начинается с малого. М. б., когда-нибудь и краеведческий музей выставит оцифрованными свои потрясающие фонды.


 Не дождемся.

----------


## Trs

Рано или поздно заинтересованные люди проникают всюду.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Рано или поздно заинтересованные люди проникают всюду.


  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> Т. е. с помощью экспроприации


 Ну да, с помощью экспроприации. У себя самих же.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну да, с помощью экспроприации. У себя самих же.


 Это все равно, что вытащить себя за волосы из болота. :smileflag:  Мюнхаузеновщина какая-то.

----------


## malyutka_e

ДОма по Старорезничной, 31 больше нет. Кроме следа на соседней стене больше ничего не осталось. А сколько было людей живущих в нем, сколько судеб... 

Вложение 8325906

----------


## grudinovker

уважаемые знатоки) помогите, пожалуйста, определить дату: прислали мне вот такую шикарную фотографию; табличка "Музей", я так полагаю, относится к Зоологическому музею, который у нас в синагоге имел место быть, но единственная зацепка у меня насчет даты снимка, это после 1923го и до..., а вот до какого года музей там квартировался, не подскажете?  (мой вариант- до 1942го)  зараннее спасибо :smileflag:  [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Trs

> ДОма по Старорезничной, 31 больше нет. Кроме следа на соседней стене больше ничего не осталось. А сколько было людей живущих в нем, сколько судеб... 
> 
> Вложение 8325906


 След от дома № 27. А от дома № 31 кое-что осталось. Кирпичи остались (но не у меня) и табличка с нумерацией квартала. Кстати, пока не взял её в руки, не обращал внимания, что нумерация почему-то с номера 3.

----------


## malyutka_e

> След от дома № 27.


 Да, №27.

----------


## malyutka_e

Такая страшная табличка висит на конечной 5-го трамвая в Аркадии. Как говорил Швондер: "Это какой-то позор."

Вложение 8326171

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот бесплатный автобус в Аркадию. Маршрут "Оперный театр - Аркадийская аллея".

Вложение 8326217 Вложение 8326218

----------


## BIGBIG

А как вам всем нравится план постройки дома в 18 этажей на площади Толстого???

----------


## Коннект 002

> А как вам всем нравится план постройки дома в 18 этажей на площади Толстого???


 это ужасно. Вот только протестующим нужно было меньше сопли жевать, а протестовать в момент утверждения проекта. Сейчас, когда проект утверждён и квартиры проданы, изменить что либо сложно

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Такая страшная табличка висит на конечной 5-го трамвая в Аркадии. Как говорил Швондер: "Это какой-то позор."
> 
> Вложение 8326171


 Это уже вопрос к Тrs. Как могло такое допустить начальство? Но ответ очевиден. Это временно, как и временен сам 5А. )))))))))))))).

----------


## malyutka_e

В Аркадии склоны покрывают камуфляжной сеткой. Трава там не растет потому, что все покрыто строительным мусором.

Вложение 8326684 Вложение 8326686

----------


## Trs

> Это уже вопрос к Тrs. Как могло такое допустить начальство? Но ответ очевиден. Это временно, как и временен сам 5А. )))))))))))))).


 Если я и начальство, то только самому себе. Табличка временная, вряд ли кто-то стал бы стараться, если постоянные неважно выглядят. Что безусловно плохо.

----------


## malyutka_e

Похоже, что Посмитный приказал нам долго жить. Состояние на сегодня.

Вложение 8326792 Вложение 8326791

----------


## malyutka_e

> Если я и начальство, то только самому себе. Табличка временная, вряд ли кто-то стал бы стараться, если постоянные неважно выглядят. Что безусловно плохо.


 Это состояние души наследнков Шарикова.

----------


## kravshik

> В Аркадии склоны покрывают камуфляжной сеткой. Трава там не растет потому, что все покрыто строительным мусором.
> 
> Вложение 8326684 Вложение 8326686


 Ужасный вид.....горы,отвалы....мусора....просто уродство...нет чтобы привести склоны в порядок скоро они вообще превратятся в свалку...за спинами магазинов....

----------


## kravshik

> Такая страшная табличка висит на конечной 5-го трамвая в Аркадии. Как говорил Швондер: "Это какой-то позор."
> 
> Вложение 8326171


 

http://youtu.be/Ty2FVORVTQM

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Похоже, что Посмитный приказал нам долго жить. Состояние на сегодня.
> 
> Вложение 8326792 Вложение 8326791


 А ведь Посмитного забрали всего лишь на реконструкцию, пардон, реставрацию. (Как обещали). Значит, он должен вернуться на своё место на своей Посмитной улице. Мы так думаем. ))))))))))))).

----------


## malyutka_e

> А ведь Посмитного забрали всего лишь на реконструкцию, пардон, реставрацию. (Как обещали). Значит, он должен вернуться на своё место на своей Посмитной улице. Мы так думаем. ))))))))))))).


 Обещать, не значит жениться :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> А ведь Посмитного забрали всего лишь на реконструкцию, пардон, реставрацию. (Как обещали). Значит, он должен вернуться на своё место на своей Посмитной улице. Мы так думаем. ))))))))))))).


 Останется ли он Посмитным, учитывая современные веяния в реставрации (реконструкции)?

----------


## BIGBIG

Говорят что Одесса?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Что-то не похоже. Вижу только, что это немцы. А что скажут наши эксперты?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Говорят что Одесса?


 Очень сомнительно.

----------


## Viktoz

> Говорят что Одесса?


 Не, не похоже... да и дома такого нет...

----------


## Antique

> Говорят что Одесса?


 Это видимо с аукциона. Непонятно, почему так говорят, неубедительно.

----------


## malyutka_e

Ланжероновская. 1956

Вложение 8330270

----------


## malyutka_e

Тоже с аукциона.

Вложение 8330280

----------


## BIGBIG

Видимо Одесса в цене!

----------


## glbs

> Тоже с аукциона.
> 
> Вложение 8330280


 Как не подпишешь фотку чтобы продать по-дороже.
Цена мне помниться было очень касачая..

----------


## Shipshin

> уважаемые знатоки) помогите, пожалуйста, определить дату:


 Дату можно расширить до 1947г. 

Краткий Путеводитель Одесса 1947г
Природничо-краєзнавчий музей — вул. Бебеля, 25.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Таймер сообщил:




> 892 тысячи гривен из городского бюджета планируют потратить на разработку проектно-сметной документации по реставрации памятника революционеру Михаилу Томасу на Итальянском бульваре.
> Соответствующий пункт содержится в программе по включению центральной исторической части Одессы в основной список Всемирного наследия Юнеско, вынесенной на утверждение сессии Одесского горсовета 25 июня.

----------


## Trs

Неужели они решили поставить ещё десяток памятников Томасу вокруг существуюшего?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Неужели они решили поставить ещё десяток памятников Томасу вокруг существуюшего?


 Скорее всего облагородят наш сквер. Работы были начаты прошлой весной, но так и не были окончательно завершены. Виной всему ураган 31 мая.

----------


## Antique

> Видимо Одесса в цене!


 Наверное коллекционеров в Одессе много, оттого и спрос.

----------


## BIGBIG

Собирательство удел богатых!!!



> Наверное коллекционеров в Одессе много, оттого и спрос.

----------


## Jorjic

> Собирательство удел богатых!!!


 Это скорее относится к коллекционированию. Про собирательство - это далеко не всегда так. Был в Одессе такой собиратель (именно собиратель) Александр Владимирович Блещунов, которого я знал близко. Он действительно был богат, но душой. В материальном смысле он был по нынешним понятиям нищий.

----------


## chereshny1958

Наверное, стала я совсем старенькой: расстраиваюсь за каждый разрушенный дом - ведь за каждым домом жизни и судьбы, а в общем память, которая уходит. У меня вопрос немного не по теме: ищу корни своей семьи. Со стороны отца что то трудно, потому что был из села под Гайсином, а вот со стороны мамы семья с историей.С бабушкиными родственниками из Ставрополя я разобралась, ничего - следов в архиве нет, хотя есть дом и фотографии, я еще застала живых близких, но видимо архив пострадал во время войны, а кладбище уничтожили. А вот у дедушки сложнее и интереснее: его отец был выходцем из Одессы, сыном офицера, второй сын стал священником и служил в Одессе. Интересно в архиве, что нибудь можно найти, если я знаю только фамилию и имя своего прадеда. Надо было конечно раньше начать интересоваться своими корнями, но дедушка умер в 1978 и многое о нем я узнала от бабушки. Очень конечно жаль, теперь хочу для своей дочери оставить хотя бы что то о своей семье.

----------


## grudinovker

спасибо за уточнение) 


> Дату можно расширить до 1947г. 
> 
> Краткий Путеводитель Одесса 1947г
> Природничо-краєзнавчий музей — вул. Бебеля, 25.

----------


## Скрытик

Я "сломался" на 70 евро, а уже 100 ставка  :smileflag:  Увы, не мой случай...

----------


## BIGBIG

Для нас это фото уже не доступно!Наверное в Америку уедет!


> Я "сломался" на 70 евро, а уже 100 ставка  Увы, не мой случай...

----------


## Скрытик

Ушел за 150 евриков!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ушел за 150 евриков!


 Купил патриот Таганрога :smileflag:

----------


## Коннект 002

> Купил патриот Таганрога


 ему нельзя написать о выкупе одесских фото?

----------


## Antique

Из недавних изменений: Болгарская, 18. Труба АГВ (как подсказали участники) пробурили прямо в маскароне, какой цинизм:

----------


## exse

Будет продаваться альбом "Одесса и рядом". Интересуются ценой.

----------


## Trs

В Питере есть награда «Непочётный гражданин». 

Смотрю на http://kadorrgroup.com/portfolios/vosemnadcataya-zhemchuzhina и вспоминаю о ней. А при взгляде на http://kadorrgroup.com/portfolios/sixteenth-perl хочется просто с разбега вручить.

----------


## Antique

> В Питере есть награда «Непочётный гражданин». 
> 
> Смотрю на http://kadorrgroup.com/portfolios/vosemnadcataya-zhemchuzhina и вспоминаю о ней. А при взгляде на http://kadorrgroup.com/portfolios/sixteenth-perl хочется просто с разбега вручить.


 Сначала безумие охватило киев и Днепропетровск ,теперь они добрались до нас. А пафоса то сколько, заурядные комбиблоки "жемчужинами" назвали.

----------


## Скрытик

> Из недавних изменений: Болгарская, 18. Вентиляцию пробурили прямо в маскароне, какой цинизм:


  Это не вентиляция, это хуже - бездымоходный котел АГВ

----------


## Коннект 002

> В Питере есть награда «Непочётный гражданин». 
> 
> Смотрю на http://kadorrgroup.com/portfolios/vosemnadcataya-zhemchuzhina и вспоминаю о ней. А при взгляде на http://kadorrgroup.com/portfolios/sixteenth-perl хочется просто с разбега вручить.


 хорошая идея, засранцев нужно не обходить вниманием и периодически макать в грязь.
Название "уродец года" для стр. проекта было бы уместнее

----------


## malyutka_e

Хорошая новость. 

Хозяйственный суд Одесской области удовлетворил иск инспекции Государственного архитектурно-строительного контроля к американской корпорации R.A.N. Management INC, обязав последнюю привести в первоначальный вид памятник архитектуры национального значения – дом Потоцкого, что на Приморском бульваре.

Судья Олег Цисельский вынес свой вердикт 16 июня. 

ГАСКу удалось доказать, что компания гражданина США одесского происхождения Павла Шмуклера серьезно отошла от утвержденного проекта реконструкции принадлежащих ей квартиры и чердака здания. Американец получил право на переоборудование чердака в жилое помещение, но в итоге на доме выросла довольно уродливая мансарда, о которой мы неоднократно писали. 

С осени 2012-го года различные инстанции неоднократно требовали остановить работы, однако Шмуклер их просто игнорировал. 

6 сентября 2013-го года мансардой занялся тогдашний мэр Алексей Костусев. Вооружившись своей знаменитой кувалдой, он пытался демонтировать мансарду Шмуклера силой, но был вынужден отступить, удовлетворившись гарантийным письмом, которое подписала представитель R.A.N.Management Inс Елена Медведева. Последняя клятвенно пообещала, что объект приведут в соответствие с проектом до 15 октября. Костусев сделал вид, что поверил. Само собой, никаких действий по выполнению соглашения компания не предприняла. 

Отметим, что чердак, который Павел Адольфович переделал в мансарду, американцу… не принадлежит. Общество совладельцев многоквартирного дома в течение 2009-2011-х годов выиграло все возможные судебные инстанции – от Приморского районного суда до Высшего специализированного по рассмотрению гражданских и уголовных дел, — добившись расторжения договора купли-продажи чердака: Фемида подтвердила, что все подсобные помещения в доме являются совместной собственностью его жильцов и никого права продавать их всяким шмуклерам городские власти не имеют. R.A.N.Management Inс свое поражение признало и сейчас усердно судится с мэрией, требуя вернуть уплаченное бабло.

----------


## Jorjic

> Из недавних изменений: Болгарская, 18. Дымоход АГВ (как подсказали участники) пробурили прямо в маскароне, какой цинизм:...


 А чего? Очень даже современненько. В духе нынешних реставраций/реконструкций.

----------


## Antique

> А чего? Очень даже современненько. В духе нынешних реставраций/реконструкций.


 Так в том и соль.

----------


## Antique

Продолжается перестройка торгового помещения в доме на Софиевской, 5. К сожалению этот удивительный образец зодчества не был даже внесён в список памятников и одна из изюминок здания погибла.

----------


## RAMZY

Может быть кто-то знает-кому принадлежали дома по Водопроводной 2-4?  то ли Дымов,то ли Думов....забыла записать когда бабушка рассказывала....он (или его родственники) еще во время оккупации приезжал посмотреть на свои дома...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Продолжается перестройка торгового помещения в доме на Софиевской, 5. К сожалению этот удивительный образец зодчества не был даже внесён в список памятников и одна из изюминок здания погибла.


 А в чем была изюминка?

----------


## Antique

> А в чем была изюминка?


 1) Модульность, причём секция по улице оформлена по-другому. 2) Композиция свойственная дореволюционным доходным домам. 3) Богатое оформление уличной секции, необычные (для Одессы) входы в подьезды секции по переулку. 4) Ну и большое и незаурядно оформленное торговое помещение 1930-х годов, в городе больше нет ничего подобного за этот период.

----------


## kravshik

> Продолжается перестройка торгового помещения в доме на Софиевской, 5. К сожалению этот удивительный образец зодчества не был даже внесён в список памятников и одна из изюминок здания погибла.


 
наконец то занялись этим помещением на фасаде здания,столько лет оно стояло заброшенным,а вот то ,что на фото это тоже будет относится к салону-магазину который с фасада или это перестройка не имеет отношение к нему.

друзья и еще вопрос,фото пока нет,что происходит с тем помещением на углу Торговой и Софиевской,тоже столько лет стоит бесхозным,что с ним такое ???? почему оно заброшено столько лет,оно находится под домом который с уступом,как-бы в цокольном этаже....думаю многие видели его,оно тоже с большими витринными окнами...

----------


## Kamin

Торговая угол Софиевской. Насколько я помню жильцы дома возмутились в связи с тем что помещение аптеки перестраивали под ночной клуб. Вот и стоит уже много лет недострой.

----------


## Скрытик

А жильцы второго этажа получили себе самый большой балкон в Одессе  :smileflag:  Там даже гамак поставили ))) 
Кстати, недавно появилось объявление "Сдам".

----------


## Коннект 002

> наконец то занялись этим помещением на фасаде здания,столько лет оно стояло заброшенным,а вот то ,что на фото это тоже будет относится к салону-магазину который с фасада или это перестройка не имеет отношение к нему.
> 
> друзья и еще вопрос,фото пока нет,что происходит с тем помещением на углу Торговой и Софиевской,тоже столько лет стоит бесхозным,что с ним такое ???? почему оно заброшено столько лет,оно находится под домом который с уступом,как-бы в цокольном этаже....думаю многие видели его,оно тоже с большими витринными окнами...


   за км видно, что пристройка-новодел

----------


## Скрытик

Ну так этого никто не скрывает. Я наблюдал как ее строили. около 2000 года примерно.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Ну так этого никто не скрывает. Я наблюдал как ее строили. около 2000 года примерно.


  та лучше бы скрыли или хотя бы попытались это сделать.
А пока что испортили симпатичную сталинку примитивной пристройкой и даже фасад здания за свой счёт не удосужились отремонтировать.
Я бы эти пристройки напрочь посносил, только портят здания и занимают тротуар. Каждый торгаш мнить себя градостроителем и сует своё рыло в калашный ряд. 
Хотят увеличить коммерческую площадь-пусть выкупают остальные квартиры на 1 или 2 этажах, объединяют их

----------


## kravshik

> Торговая угол Софиевской. Насколько я помню жильцы дома возмутились в связи с тем что помещение аптеки перестраивали под ночной клуб. Вот и стоит уже много лет недострой.


 неужели такое помещение....и простаивает,да объявление появилось про сдачу,да и до сих пор не может найтись хозяин,хотя странно обычно такие помещения не пустуют ,еще и в таком месте

----------


## Скрытик

> неужели такое помещение....и простаивает,да объявление появилось про сдачу,да и до сих пор не может найтись хозяин,хотя странно обычно такие помещения не пустуют ,еще и в таком месте


 По диагонали уже год пустующее помещение Наталки. В квартале выше -  год пустующее помещение бывшего ресторана Тоскана. Место хорошее для жизни, но не для развлечений. Вообще изначально там планировалась бильярдная.

----------


## Скрытик

Прямо сейчас по 1му городскому идет передача посвященная Торговой улице. Этот дом, оказывается, построен после войны! Как и сталинка напротив. так сказали.

----------


## Trs

Сталинка напротив вообще одна из последних в городе, там самый конец пятидесятых.

----------


## Kamin

ул Софиевская № 20 заселялась в 1957 году, там получили квартиру наши соседи, глава семьи работал в Одесском порту

----------


## Antique

> наконец то занялись этим помещением на фасаде здания,столько лет оно стояло заброшенным,а вот то ,что на фото это тоже будет относится к салону-магазину который с фасада или это перестройка не имеет отношение к нему.


 Что???? То что вы пишете, это просто дико.

----------


## malyutka_e

Здесь много аэро видеосъемки города. Все время пополняется:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EfB1hQPa64&index=4&list=TLr_qmcYENYZllajS  EnaOfo4WCSC2XaPrl

----------


## Antique

Интересно, а почему раньше не снимали с радиоуправляемых вертолётов? Их в Европе использовали ещё в 2000-х годах. Очень странно ,что вдруг в этом году их начали массово использовать - то там, то тут можно увидеть подобные аппараты.

----------


## Скрытик

Раньше очень дорогие устройства были. А сейчас без проблем, на любой кошелек. Сам присматриваюсь к подобным штукам.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Раньше очень дорогие устройства были. А сейчас без проблем, на любой кошелек. Сам присматриваюсь к подобным штукам.


 А как это устройство называется?

----------


## Скрытик

Квадрокоптеры.
Из относительно недорогих вот такие устройства - http://itmag.com.ua/product/parrot-ar-drone-20-elite-edition-snow/
Очень простые,  но маленький радиус полета.
Есть более продвинутые - типа вот таких:
http://quadrocopter.com.ua/

----------


## Antique

Доживает последние месяцы здание Морских ванн на 11-й станции. За этот год здание было частично разобрано, с фасада исчез фронтон, а сам фасад наспех покрашен в белый цвет. В угловой части открыта какая-то продуктовая лавка.

----------


## VicTur

Вопрос. Есть ли у кого-то где-то фотографии хоть одного из знаменитых двух слонов в книжном магазине?

----------


## Antique

> та лучше бы скрыли или хотя бы попытались это сделать.
> А пока что испортили симпатичную сталинку примитивной пристройкой и даже фасад здания за свой счёт не удосужились отремонтировать.
> Я бы эти пристройки напрочь посносил, только портят здания и занимают тротуар. Каждый торгаш мнить себя градостроителем и сует своё рыло в калашный ряд. 
> Хотят увеличить коммерческую площадь-пусть выкупают остальные квартиры на 1 или 2 этажах, объединяют их


 А всё дело в Городской администрации, которая разрешает такие вещи.

----------


## malyutka_e

Что это за металлолом?

Вложение 8358992

----------


## Kamin

Это то что осталось о дноуглубительного флота!

----------


## Скрытик

Перегнали, когда освобождали места для судов из Крыма.

----------


## malyutka_e

Из Аркадии: охрана, конструкция фонтана и качество примыкания плитки и асфальта.

Вложение 8359199 Вложение 8359198 Вложение 8359197

----------


## Antique

Проходя в очередной раз по Екатерининской площади не мог не ужаснуться мансарде в Воронцовском переулке, 12 (Дворец Мааса). Сбита каменная балюстрада и фронтоны! Купол имеет невменяемый переход к мансарде, окна мансарды надвисают над простенками, а не над окоными осями.

При отсутствии ризалита наличие купола вообще не понятно. Лучше бі сделали, как на Сабанеевом Мосту / Гоголя.

Выводы: не эстетично, дрянная работа.

----------


## Antique

> Может быть кто-то знает-кому принадлежали дома по Водопроводной 2-4?  то ли Дымов,то ли Думов....забыла записать когда бабушка рассказывала....он (или его родственники) еще во время оккупации приезжал посмотреть на свои дома...


 В 1907-м:
 2 - гласный городской думы потомственный почётный гражданин Варфаломей Антонович Дубинин, который был владельцем торгового дома "А.К. Дубинин" с известными магазинами на Дерибасовской и Пантелеймоновской. На этом участке на Водопроводной он обустроил собственный консервный завод.
4 - О. Тиль и Р. Тиль, владельцы хорошей типо-литографии на Троицкой, 17.

Позднее Тили купили у Дубинина и 2-й номер.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Выводы: не эстетично, дрянная работа.


 Это?

----------


## Antique

> Это?


 Брр, это. Мерзопакостная поделка.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Брр, это. Мерзопакостная поделка.


 Памятник архитектуры, однако. Был. И что? Кто-то здесь рассказывал, что за него идет война. Война проиграна, победило бабло. Заведения по охране памятников, как городское, так и обласное можно закрывать и отправлять сотрудников на кислород. Пользы от них ноль, одни убытки.

----------


## malyutka_e

> 1) Модульность, причём секция по улице оформлена по-другому. 2) Композиция свойственная дореволюционным доходным домам. 3) Богатое оформление уличной секции, необычные (для Одессы) входы в подьезды секции по переулку. 4) Ну и большое и незаурядно оформленное торговое помещение 1930-х годов, в городе больше нет ничего подобного за этот период.


 А фотографии его остались?

----------


## Antique

> А фотографии его остались?


  Жилой дом завода им. Марти (СРЗ), арх. И.Н. Альтер, И.О. Гродский, 1932-1934

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

"Канава"...Эээээххххх....

----------


## malyutka_e

Очень рекомендую посмотреть фильм Леонида Парфенова "Цвет нации". Он посвящен Сергею Михайловичу Прокудину=Горскому. Парфенов, как всегда на высоте.

----------


## Спокойствие

Вроде был спор об ограде Карантина. Была стена глухой или с решётками.
Такая картинка была?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UKRAINE-Od...item5d4d11b632

----------


## VicTur

> Вопрос. Есть ли у кого-то где-то фотографии хоть одного из знаменитых двух слонов в книжном магазине?


  Как насчёт ответа на мой вопрос?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вроде был спор об ограде Карантина. Была стена глухой или с решётками.
> Такая картинка была?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UKRAINE-Od...item5d4d11b632


 Эта нижняя стена Карантина хорошо была видна на фото Мигурского, которую я выкладывал. Только там был вид с моря. Верхняя стена была такой же.

----------


## Jorjic

> Как насчёт ответа на мой вопрос?


 Это мне напоминает вопрос: "Ты спишь?".

----------


## makaceba

> Вроде был спор об ограде Карантина. Была стена глухой или с решётками.
> Такая картинка была?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UKRAINE-Od...item5d4d11b632


 
Вот мнение краеведа Т. Донцовой.

   На представленном и, безусловно, очень ценном рисунке 1885г.(?) изображена НИЖНЯЯ СТЕНА бывшего Одесского карантина с воротами для проезда прямо от пристани. Она, действительно, была оформлена в виде заложенной аркады, что подтверждается более ранними литографиями Фр.Гросса 1850-х гг. ( Од. краевед. музей, Музей книги ОГНБ им.Горького).  
    Стоит обратить внимание, что не доходя до угловой (сохранившейся до наших дней башни),  Гросс  изобразил караульную будку с часовым, охранявшим подход к карантину со стороны обрыва. Это было необходимо, т.к. тогда ВЕРХНЕЙ АРКАДЫ еще не существовало! Привычное для нас сооружение было построено гораздо позднее, предполагаю в 1870-х -80 гг. Естественно, что архитектурный стиль верхней стены перекликался с уже существующим ансамблем.  Не сомневаюсь: здесь изначально был предусмотрен обзорный (открытый к морю) вариант. Тем более, что до начала ХХ века, стена находилась во внутреннем дворике так называемого Пассажирского квартала карантина, известного до Отечественной войны как «Крепость».   
   Татьяна Донцова.

----------


## Коннект 002

понравилось фото , чинно и благородно

----------


## malyutka_e

> понравилось фото , чинно и благородно.


 Это фото с Другой Планеты. Это цивилизация, убитая нашими предками. В Европе эта цивилизация живет до сих пор и бережно сохраняет то, что ей оставили.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вот мнение краеведа Т. Донцовой.
> 
>    На представленной и, безусловно, очень ценном рисунке 1885г.(?) изображена НИЖНЯЯ СТЕНА бывшего Одесского карантина с воротами для проезда прямо от пристани. Она, действительно, была оформлена в виде заложенной аркады, что подтверждается более ранними литографиями Фр.Гросса 1850-х гг. ( Од. краевед. музей, Музей книги ОГНБ им.Горького).  
>     Стоит обратить внимание, что не доходя до угловой (сохранившейся до наших дней башни),  Гросс  изобразил караульную будку с часовым, охранявшим подход к карантину со стороны обрыва. Это было необходимо, т.к. тогда ВЕРХНЕЙ АРКАДЫ еще не существовало! Привычное для нас сооружение было построено гораздо позднее, предполагаю в 1870-х -80 гг. Естественно, что архитектурный стиль верхней стены перекликался с уже существующим ансамблем.  Не сомневаюсь: здесь изначально был предусмотрен обзорный (открытый к морю) вариант. Тем более, что до начала ХХ века, стена находилась во внутреннем дворике так называемого Пассажирского квартала карантина, известного до Отечественной войны как «Крепость».   
>    Татьяна Донцова.
> Вложение 8369416


 А почему же на ПЛАНЕ Карантина она присутствует? Т. е. еще до постройки.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Как-то не сочетается благородного вида барышня и бельгийский павильон. Обычно сами павильоны мне из памяти представляются в более зачуханном виде и публика по-проще, по-помятей и по-небритей, особенно по утрам. ))))))))))))))).

----------


## Jorjic

> Как-то не сочетается благородного вида барышня и бельгийский павильон. Обычно сами павильоны мне из памяти представляются в более зачуханном виде и публика по-проще, по-помятей и по-небритей, особенно по утрам. ))))))))))))))).


 Я просто процитирую: "Это фото с Другой Планеты".

----------


## Antique

> Как-то не сочетается благородного вида барышня и бельгийский павильон. Обычно сами павильоны мне из памяти представляются в более зачуханном виде и публика по-проще, по-помятей и по-небритей, особенно по утрам. ))))))))))))))).


 У нас весь город не сочетается. Дорогие доходные дома приведены в дичайшее состояние. Битва за культуру быта проиграна.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Это фото с Другой Планеты. Это цивилизация, убитая нашими предками. В Европе эта цивилизация живет до сих пор и бережно сохраняет то, что ей оставили.


 по поводу "нашими" можно поспорить. Не будь агрессии большевистской России красная зараза не победила бы ни в Одессе, ни в Украине целиком

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, это всё это понятно, вот только История не терпит сослагательного наклонения. Имеем то, что имеем, как сказал наш первый Президент. )))).

----------


## Antique

> по поводу "нашими" можно поспорить. Не будь агрессии большевистской России красная зараза не победила бы ни в Одессе, ни в Украине целиком


 Причины поражения уходят корнями вглубь веков, проблема не только в количестве сил противника. Польша, например, смогла себя защитить.

----------


## BIGBIG

Узнаете?

----------


## Jorjic

> Узнаете?


 Вроде Пушкинская угол Ланжероновской.

----------


## grudinovker

1920 Evacuation of Odessa 


> Узнаете?


  там ещё пару фотографий внизу есть http://www.ebay.com/itm/1920-Evacuation-of-Odessa-Russian-Civil-War-Original-Photographs-/371091301134?pt=UK_Collectables_Photographs_MJ&has  h=item5666c3e30e

----------


## Jorjic

Возвращаясь к бельгийскому павильону и благородной барышне. Вот увеличенные фрагменты фото из той же серии, которые дают представление о пассажирах большефонтанской линии.

----------


## Antique

Это дощечки для перехода через лужи постелили?

----------


## Коннект 002

похоже, с уклоном покрытия дорог и тротуаров всегда были проблемы

----------


## Trs

6 июля будет 70 лет со дня восстановления трамвайного движения в освобождённой Одессе. Я тут маленький текст написал, но ввиду того, что снова потерял учётные данные для входа в свой жж, он пока опубликован только в статьях на сайте ОГЭТ (первая ссылка) и на Трансфото (вторая ссылка). В первой ссылке картинка прилагается к тексту, а во второй пока нет, но её можно найти в исторических фотографиях.

http://www.oget.od.ua/ru/articles/otramvaynomdvizheniivosvobozhdnnoyodesse/default.aspx

http://transphoto.ru/page/239/

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...


 Вот он, знаменитый Ванька Головатый. Целый конкретный поезд среди города ))))))).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

transphoto ru
А павильончик-навес на Ришельевской мне очень напоминает такой же, что на Воронцовской (Чернышевской) улице, который переживает сегодня не лучшие дни.
Г.Ы. На фото люди, прошедшие войну, только-только научившиеся жить в мирное время...

----------


## Lively

> Возвращаясь к бельгийскому павильону и благородной барышне. Вот увеличенные фрагменты фото из той же серии, которые дают представление о пассажирах большефонтанской линии.


  Замечательный снимок. Я так понимаю, что на фото - здание 5-й гимназии и конец улицы Гимназической, соответственно. Удивительно, но, вроде бы все три здания на фото до сих пор уцелели...

----------


## Jorjic

> Замечательный снимок. Я так понимаю, что на фото - здание 5-й гимназии и конец улицы Гимназической, соответственно. Удивительно, но, вроде бы все три здания на фото до сих пор уцелели...


 Да, именно так. Обратите внимание - в левой части общего вида за составом виден интересный киоск "Папиросы".

----------


## Antique

> Замечательный снимок. Я так понимаю, что на фото - здание 5-й гимназии и конец улицы Гимназической, соответственно. Удивительно, но, вроде бы все три здания на фото до сих пор уцелели...


 Ну по факту их пять. На угловом участке аж три построено.

----------


## kravshik

_http://www.oget.od.ua/   дата, на сайте не указана.
_
О пуске троллейбусного движения по ул. *Балковской*
По вопросу обращения граждан о пуске троллейбусного движения по ул. *Балковской* сообщаем следующее:
В настоящее время закончена разработка проектно-сметной документации на строительство троллейбусной линии по ул. Балковской (*от Пересыпских мостов до Парка Т. Шевченко*).
Заказчиком по объекту выступает Управление дорожного хозяйства Одесского городского совета. Работы будут выполнены при поступлении бюджетного финансирования.

*Как планируется сей маршрут или я чего не понял????!!...*

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> По вопросу обращения граждан о пуске троллейбусного движения по ул. Балковской сообщаем следующее:
> В настоящее время закончена разработка проектно-сметной документации на строительство троллейбусной линии по ул. Балковской (от Пересыпских мостов до Парка Т. Шевченко).
> ...
> Как планируется сей маршрут или я чего не понял????!!...


 У меня такая версия. От существующей конечной десятого троллейбуса (продолжение существующей сети) мимо Херсонского сквера по Балковской, как минимум, до Автовокзала с врезкой в линию восьмого маршрута, а там по существующей сети до парка Шевченко. Или ещё дальше до пересечения с третьим троллейбусом, врезкой в его маршрут и так далее тоже до парка Шевченко.

----------


## Trs

До третьего маршрута. Но денег на это строительство не поступает.

----------


## Скрытик

Не могу не поделиться - Яков Гопп выложил на Фейсбуке:



> Честно говоря, я уже и забыл те времена когда в Одессе прямо на улицах отмечали какой-то праздник. Традиции возвращаются? Говорят, что туристов в Одессе в этом году нет. Ладно, перетерпим этот годик. Всё равно и нашей улице будет праздник! Не в этом году, так в последующих уж точно! 
> 
> А это Одесса! Свадьба в центре города под открытым небом!

----------


## Antique

> А павильончик-навес на Ришельевской мне очень напоминает такой же, что на Воронцовской (Чернышевской) улице, который переживает сегодня не лучшие дни.


 Это такой же самый, только на фотографии не сильно повреждённый образец.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> Вложение 8376258


 Вот это класс! Праздничный обед -- прямо посреди улицы! Под ногами -- самое настоящее каменное мощение, по которому каких-то тридцать лет назад было довольно сУрьёзное ( :smileflag: ) движение. Кстати, в этом году (правда, было ещё весной) исполнилось тридцать лет (1984), как с Дерибасовской ушёл последний троллейбус, маршруты которых перекинули на параллельную Полицейскую улицу.

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересный фотохудожник Олег Оприско:

https://www.facebook.com/opriscophotography

Вот некоторые работы сделанные в Одессе. Все места узнаете?

Вложение 8376652 Вложение 8376653 Вложение 8376654 Вложение 8376655 Вложение 8376656

----------


## Trs

http://www.avae-vvba.be/PDF/AVAE_archives_entreprises_et_russie.pdf
Кто понимает по-французски? Что там об архивах, фондах и связанных с Одессой бельгийских обществах? Переведите, пожалуйста, поскольку из нашего архива при румынах всё это пропало.

----------


## malyutka_e

> http://www.avae-vvba.be/PDF/AVAE_archives_entreprises_et_russie.pdf
> Кто понимает по-французски? Что там об архивах, фондах и связанных с Одессой бельгийских обществах? Переведите, пожалуйста, поскольку из нашего архива при румынах всё это пропало.


 *Вот машинный перевод последней главы:*

_4. ДИПЛОМАТИЧЕСКАЯ И ПОЛИТИЧЕСКАЯ ИСТОРИЯ 

Фонд архивов Комитета Защиты Бельгийских Процентов в России - также шахта для истории 
политические и бельгийско-русские отношения. Война лет 1917-1920, сначала, может быть иллюстрированной в 
ширина сотен писем, которые сообщают поспешное отправление Бельгийцев России, в условиях 
передачи пьесы. 

Дальнейшие архивы в 1920 особенно интересны с точки зрения истории отношений 
дипломатические между Бельгией и Россией. Они дополняют архивы, сохраненные в Министерстве Дел 
Иностранки. Бельгия заставила принимать во всех Правительствах, присутствующих на международной Конференции 
Гаага (сентябрь 1922) решение, осуждающее тех их национальных, которые приобрели бы, без 
согласие настоящих владельцев, товаров, конфискованных в России. В 1920 г, промышленники 
уроженцы Запада надеялись на перестройку, благоприятную к своим требованиям, в течение выпуска NEP (новость 
экономическая политика) которая немного смягчала драконовские принципы " военного коммунизма ". Эти 
надежды были также разочарованы. Англия признала советское Правительство в феврале 1924, тотчас же 
имитируемая Италией, Норвегией, Австрией... Франция сопротивлялась до октября... Другие страны 
показали труднее: США установили дипломатические отношения с СССР только в 1933 и 
Бельгия в 1935! Это признание, предоставленное независимо от западных властей для 
проценты своих подданных в СССР, помещали тем не менее эту последнюю в позиции силы. 

В архивах управляющего банка SG, Жана Жадо, обнаруживаем увлекающее сообщение на 
намерения немецких промышленников на бассейне Donetz и национализация металлургического предприятия там 
1917-1918. В 1922, Компания Электрисите и Тяга справилась о немецком доме Lahmeyer, который 
пыталась забираться эксплуатация Трамваев Kiew. В архивах Общества Electricit&#233; 
Одессу, наконец, это имеет в виду проекта возмещения эксплуатации в течение Второй мировой войны ._  :smileflag: 

*Его можно доработать до приличного русского языка.*

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Машинный язык, конечно, до неприличия топорный, но суть истории уловить можно. )))))))).

----------


## malyutka_e

Недавно я рекомендовал фильм Парфенова "Цвет нации". Он был посвящен Прокудину-Горскому - фотографу, делавшему первые цветные фотографии. Вот некоторые кадры из этого фильма. Это 1910-1911 годы.

В пожарной части и на заводе боржоми:

Вложение 8377275 Вложение 8377276 Вложение 8377278

Проблема заростания городов. В Одессе такая же проблема:

Вложение 8377289 Вложение 8377290 Вложение 8377291 Вложение 8377292 Вложение 8377293 Вложение 8377294

На реке.:

Вложение 8377303 Вложение 8377302 Вложение 8377304

----------


## Antique

> Недавно я рекомендовал фильм Парфенова "Цвет нации". Он был посвящен Прокудину-Горскому - фотографу, делавшему первые цветные фотографии. Вот некоторые кадры из этого фильма. Это 1910-1911 годы.


 В РФ живёт энтузиаст, который обьезжает места сьёмок Прокудина и фотографирует с тех же ракурсов. Где-то в недрах LiveJournal имеется его блог с подобными сравнениями.

----------


## Trs

Гуляли сегодня с пёсиком и краем уха я услышал жуткую вещь. От совершенно прилично выглядящей интеллигентной женщины. Она рассказывала экскурсантам о том, как Ришелье, недовольный поданными проектами театра, обратился к специалистам, построившим Венскую оперу. Подслушанный мной прошлым летом Воронцов, строящий Тёщин мост, после такого просто разбирает мост и ложится обратно в гроб.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Гуляли сегодня с пёсиком и краем уха я услышал жуткую вещь. От совершенно прилично выглядящей интеллигентной женщины. Она рассказывала экскурсантам о том, как Ришелье, недовольный поданными проектами театра, обратился к специалистам, построившим Венскую оперу. Подслушанный мной прошлым летом Воронцов, строящий Тёщин мост, после такого просто разбирает мост и ложится обратно в гроб.


  без Пушкина картина неполная. Он там нигде не поучаствовал?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Интересный фотохудожник Олег Оприско:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/opriscophotography
> 
> Вот некоторые работы сделанные в Одессе. Все места узнаете?
> 
> Вложение 8376652 Вложение 8376653 Вложение 8376654 Вложение 8376655 Вложение 8376656


 Я так понял, что с узнаванием проблемы

----------


## LORDIK

> Я так понял, что *с узнаванием проблемы*


 да, проблемы   подсказывайте )))

----------


## Спокойствие

> Я так понял, что с узнаванием проблемы


  №2 - Патологоанатомическое бюро. Валиховский переулок.
Там где "Гоцман из Ликвидации" работал.

№1 Куяльник.

----------


## malyutka_e

> да, проблемы   подсказывайте )))


 Например, канатная дорога :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот рассказ о киевском фуникулере. http://kak-eto-sdelano.livejournal.com/168790.html

----------


## LORDIK

> Например, канатная дорога


 это единственное, что я узнала )))

----------


## Jaak Logus

Кстати, раритетные скамейки, расположенные у пляжа "Дельфин" под водолазной вышкой и фото которых кто-то недавно выкладывал здесь - исчезли ;(

----------


## Jaak Logus

> До третьего маршрута. Но денег на это строительство не поступает.


 Ого, по Мельницкой - Хмельницкого загуляют и тройка и четырнадцатый, да еще и новичок!

----------


## malyutka_e

Сайт о красном терроре. Впечатлительным не рекомендую.  http://www.gulag.ipvnews.org/article20070225.php

Вот об Одессе: _Одесса. [...] В подвалах одесской "Чрезвычайки" найдены орудия пыток, много трупов замученных. Среди орудий пыток обращают внимание особые приспособления цепей для растягивания конечностей. Английское командование привело в застенки "Чрезвычайки" команды своих кораблей. Орудия пыток произвели на английских матросов тяжелое впечатление._

А вот о настоящих коммунистах:_ Пенза. Лицо, прибывшее из Совдепии, рисует картину жизни в Пензе. В кафедральном соборе коммунистами устроен клуб, где устраиваются концерты, семейные вечера для коммунистов и их родственников. В архиерейском доме помещается Чрезвычайка, которая производит расстрел днем и ночью. Масса интеллигенции и духовенства расстреляна, оставшиеся мобилизованы на общественные работы. На Соборной площади был поставлен памятник Карлу Марксу, который охраняется китайцами и латышами. Но в одну ночь памятник был разрушен. Начался красный террор. Было арестовано 156 офицеров и посажено в тюрьму вместе с уголовными преступниками. Последние разбежались, и когда некоторые были пойманы, то выдали офицеров, организовавших будто бы восстание против советской власти. Все 156 офицеров расстреляны. Матрос, стоявший на посту на месте расстрела, лично передавал, что он не мог перенести картины ужаса и бежал с поста. Во время террора у власти стояла коммунистка Бош, ныне находящаяся в Астрахани._

----------


## malyutka_e

В Аркадии раскопали подземное жилье с ходами, уходящими глубоко под землю. Все об этом молчат. А если там покопаться, найдется много интересного.

Вложение 8382039 Вложение 8382041 
Вложение 8382042 Вложение 8382044 
Вложение 8382046 Вложение 8382047 
Вложение 8382048 Вложение 8382049 
Вложение 8382050

----------


## Скрытик

Ничего себе! А археологи об этом знают?

----------


## malyutka_e

Думаю, что нет.

----------


## Andy

как по мне, то обычные катакомбы, там они просто везде

----------


## SaMoVar

Вскрыли катакомбы. Это самые "свежие" одесские катакомбы. Не думаю, что там есть чего найти.

----------


## malyutka_e

> как по мне, то обычные катакомбы, там они просто везде


 Это катакомбы, а были еще скальные жилища. Таких летних квартир, вырубленных в склонах Аркадии раньше было очень много. Я их хорошо помню. Они располагались вдоль склонов от Аркадии в сторону 7-й Фонтана. На других участках побеоежья их тоже было много. Одесситы жили в них летом всей семьей с примусами, кирогазами. Этакая бесплатная дача получалась. Море под боком. Занимали по принципу "кто первый вселился, того и пещерка". Но это было в 60-е годы. Потом они исчезли.
А вообще, такое жилье, вырубленное в ракушечнике распространенное явление в одесской области. Это были жилища бедняков. Все удобства, естественно, во дворе :smileflag: 

Вложение 8383571 Вложение 8383572

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот подземелья винно-коньячного завода:  http://lifeonphoto.com/2012/03/podzemnaya-odessa-pogreba-vinno-konyachnogo-zavoda/

Кто-нибудь был в этих подвалах?

----------


## Antique

> А вот подземелья винно-коньячного завода:  http://lifeonphoto.com/2012/03/podzemnaya-odessa-pogreba-vinno-konyachnogo-zavoda/


 Это подвалы под заводом Енни. По слухам в интернете бочки давным мдавном разобрали, а вход опечатали, сейчас же над подвалами вроде офисный центр. Непонятно, насколько древние подвалы, ведь в советское время тут тоже было соответствующее производство. Бочки также могли быть советскими.

Заводы под подвалом Шустова тоже похоже советского времени. С дореволюционной эпохи от завода сохранилась разве что бочка, закопанная в землю в 1940-х. По-этому фактическая дата основания завода Шустов находится в пределах 1950-х годов.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это катакомбы, а были еще скальные жилища. Таких летних квартир, вырубленных в склонах Аркадии раньше было очень много. Я их хорошо помню. Они располагались вдоль склонов от Аркадии в сторону 7-й Фонтана... Одесситы жили в них летом всей семьей с примусами, керогазами. Этакая бесплатная дача получалась. Море под боком. Занимали по принципу "кто первый вселился, того и пещерка". Но это было в 60-е годы. Потом они исчезли.


 Я тоже хорошо помню эту нахаловку. У кого-то из родительских друзей там была такая "дача". Помню, что идти туда почему-то нужно было по узенькой тропинке над морем. Там была искусственная веранда-настил прямо над морем и с нее можно было спуститься по лесенке прямо к воде. Вот фото, сделанное с этой веранды в 1950 году. Я его уже когда-то показывал.



Потом это было уничтожено. И получило в народе название Порт-Саид.

----------


## Trs

> Заводы под подвалом Шустова тоже похоже советского времени. С дореволюционной эпохи от завода сохранилась разве что бочка, закопанная в землю в 1940-х. По-этому фактическая дата основания завода Шустов находится в пределах 1950-х годов.


 Здание 1949 года постройки (лицевой флигель) на старых подвалах стоит.

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот интересный персонаж с Дерибасовскоой, угол Гаванной. Он играет арматурой по пробке пластиковой бутылки. У него есть поклонники. Иногда прохожие дают ему пару копеек. После этого он долго с ними общается. Кто он - загадка. Может вы знаете этого гуру в шортах?

Вложение 8386339 Вложение 8386340 Вложение 8390512

----------


## Antique

> А вот интересный персонаж с Дерибасовскоой, угол Гаванной. Он играет арматурой по пробке пластиковой бутылки. У него есть поклонники. Иногда прохожие дают ему пару копеек. После этого он долго с ними общается. Кто он - загадка. Может вы знаете этого гуру в шортах?


 Я встречал его у Пассажа на Преображенской. Кажется в теме про городских сумасшедших его упоминали.

----------


## Klaudia

> Не могу не поделиться - Яков Гопп выложил на Фейсбуке:
> Вложение 8376258


 это не свадьба, во главе стола "возвышался" Либкин

----------


## malyutka_e

> это не свадьба, во главе стола "возвышался" Либкин
> Вложение 8386555


 Что-то я не помню, чтобы одесские свадьбы отмечали в моем детстве на УЛИЦЕ. Во дворах - ДА, на УЛИЦЕ - НЕТ. Это слова моей жены, коренной одесситки. Ее предок брал Хаджибеевскую крепость. Да, Либкин на подставочке хорош !

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Он играет арматурой по пробке пластиковой бутылки.


 А что он лабает?

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот интересный персонаж с Дерибасовскоой, угол Гаванной. Он играет арматурой по пробке пластиковой бутылки. У него есть поклонники. Иногда прохожие дают ему пару копеек. После этого он долго с ними общается. Кто он - загадка. Может вы знаете этого гуру в шортах?


 Я его встречаю в центре уже больше 20 лет. Поначалу он выглядел вполне и даже свистел вслед симпатичным девушкам. Обычным его инструментом были арматура и напильник. Общаться с ним ни разу не довелось, как-то не сложилось.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я его встречаю в центре уже больше 20 лет. Поначалу он выглядел вполне и даже свистел вслед симпатичным девушкам. Обычным его инструментом были арматура и напильник. Общаться с ним ни разу не довелось, как-то не сложилось.


 Ровно потому, что он любит общаться с симпатичными ДЕВУШКАМИ, а не  ДЕДУШКАМИ :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> А что он лабает?


 Это не называется "лабает". Он пилит.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А вот интересный персонаж с Дерибасовскоой, угол Гаванной. Он играет арматурой по пробке пластиковой бутылки. У него есть поклонники. Иногда прохожие дают ему пару копеек. После этого он долго с ними общается. Кто он - загадка. Может вы знаете этого гуру в шортах?
> 
> Вложение 8386339 Вложение 8386340


  Я его помню ещё с к-ца 80-х. Он всё время мне попадался на Дерибасовской возле дома книги и на Греческой площади. Всё время свистел, вернее насвистывал какую то только ему знакомую мелодию. Был одет довольно прилично, опрятно, выбрит, всегда сопровождал красивых девушек взглядом. Уже в к-це 90-х он выглядел не столь опрятно. В руке была пустая стеклянная бутылка и кусок арматуры, которой он издавал какие то звуки, шкрябая арматурой о стекло. При этом насвистывал. Сейчас у него борода, да и вид намного хуже, чем был.

----------


## Скрытик

> В Аркадии раскопали подземное жилье с ходами, уходящими глубоко под землю. Все об этом молчат. А если там покопаться, найдется много интересного.


 


> Это катакомбы, а были еще скальные жилища. Таких летних квартир, вырубленных в склонах Аркадии раньше было очень много. Я их хорошо помню.


 Давайте договоримся - в дальнейшем мы отвечаем за свои слова. Я запостил это в Фейсбуке, куча людей меня расшарило, к счастью археологи не откликнулись...
Зачем постить фото со словами "раскопали подземное жилище", а потом отмазываться от своих слов? Вы в игрушки играете или как?

----------


## Коннект 002

> Давайте договоримся - в дальнейшем мы отвечаем за свои слова. Я запостил это в Фейсбуке, куча людей меня расшарило, к счастью археологи не откликнулись...
> Зачем постить фото со словами "раскопали подземное жилище", а потом отмазываться от своих слов? Вы в игрушки играете или как?


 ну банка старая валяется, а значить кто то жил или как минимум какое то время находился

----------


## Скрытик

Да мне неудобно перед большим количеством друзей. Меня высмеяли, как первоклашку 
Теперь буду фильтровать информацию...

----------


## Jaak Logus

*В Одессе начался демонтаж конструкций моста на улице Столбовой*
http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/60694/

Если задуматься, ведь не просто так это сооружение возводили. Теперь проще демонтировать, чем вкладываться в ремонт.
И не стоит ссылаться только на падение производства и закрытие предприятий в данном районе.

----------


## Antique

> Если задуматься, ведь не просто так это сооружение возводили. Теперь проще демонтировать, чем вкладываться в ремонт.
> И не стоит ссылаться только на падение производства и закрытие предприятий в данном районе.


 А почему не стоит?

----------


## Almond

> *В Одессе начался демонтаж конструкций моста на улице Столбовой*
> http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/60694/
> 
> Если задуматься, ведь не просто так это сооружение возводили. Теперь проще демонтировать, чем вкладываться в ремонт.
> И не стоит ссылаться только на падение производства и закрытие предприятий в данном районе.


 Жаль. Я всегда им пользовалась, когда в налоговую ездила.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Давайте договоримся - в дальнейшем мы отвечаем за свои слова. Я запостил это в Фейсбуке, куча людей меня расшарило, к счастью археологи не откликнулись...
> Зачем постить фото со словами "раскопали подземное жилище", а потом отмазываться от своих слов? Вы в игрушки играете или как?


 Что за проблема? Я же не написал, что раскопали стоянку древнего человека. А катакомбы в определенные времена часто использовались как жилище. Так что, за свои слова я вполне отвечаю.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> А почему не стоит?


 Премьер еще не поставил задачу послевоенной индустриализации страны?

----------


## malyutka_e

Это Денис. На конечной остановке автобусов в Аркадии очень громко кричит приезжим куда какой автобус едет. Вот такая у него работа.

Вложение 8390289 Вложение 8390291

----------


## Antique

> Премьер еще не поставил задачу послевоенной индустриализации страны?


 Почему бы вам прямо не написать, что вы уклоняетесь от ответа? Не нужно манипуляций.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Почему бы вам прямо не написать, что вы уклоняетесь от ответа? Не нужно манипуляций.


 Уважаемый, Вы и сами прекрасно понимаете, что мост потому и не использовался, так как люди, не знакомые с ПДД при выходе на остановке "Завод Прессмаш" не утруждали себя дойти либо до Боженко, либо до Степной чтобы перейти на нечетную сторону улицы. 
Демонтажом данного объекта городская власть показывает, что им до лампочки, как пешеходам безопасно преодолеть широкополосную магистраль, особенно при наличии продрынка в данном районе.

----------


## Antique

> Уважаемый, Вы и сами прекрасно понимаете, что мост потому и не использовался, так как люди, не знакомые с ПДД при выходе на остановке "Завод Прессмаш" не утруждали себя дойти либо до Боженко, либо до Степной чтобы перейти на нечетную сторону улицы.


 И что бы изменилось, если бы мост остался, вы же сами подтверждаете, что мост не использовался?




> Демонтажом данного объекта городская власть показывает, что им до лампочки, как пешеходам безопасно преодолеть широкополосную магистраль, особенно при наличии продрынка в данном районе.


 Нет ничего невозможного, переходы есть на Боженко и Степовой. И не исключено, что вместо моста обустроят ещё один переход.

----------


## Коннект 002

https://vk.com/saswat 

1 июл 2014 в 23:47

подвалы под аптекой Гаевского. Удручающее зрелище. Никто не курсе, скоро займутся этим домом и что решили строить?

----------


## Trs

А где подвалы-то?

----------


## Коннект 002

> А где подвалы-то?


 дата и время поста указано выше

----------


## malyutka_e

В раскопанных катокомбах строят новое сооружение для КНС. Слышал, сто старую станцию будут сносить. Она не вписывается в новую Аркадию. Фото Chernomorets.

Вложение 8396321

----------


## kravshik

> В раскопанных катокомбах строят новое сооружение для КНС. Слышал, сто старую станцию будут сносить. Она не вписывается в новую Аркадию. Фото Chernomorets.
> 
> Вложение 8396321


 ИНТЕРЕСНО как это все осуществляется...ведь это очень трудозатратный и необычный проект перенести КНС,кто еще что-то видел или знает.....

надо идти смотреть...

----------


## Trs

На Б. Арнаутской, 24, снесли двухэтажный дворовый флигель в рамках очистки кивановского участка.

----------


## Antique

> На Б. Арнаутской, 24, снесли двухэтажный дворовый флигель в рамках очистки кивановского участка.


 А чего это они на соседний участок полезли?

----------


## malyutka_e

На Ришельевской, 17 опять работают фасадчики. Штукатурят и красят.

----------


## Мариха

А как нынче поживает *Дюковский парк?*.. все так же в запустении?..   как же  там все-таки красиво... потрясающее место.. главное, чтобы до него не добрались архитекторы Аркадии.

----------


## Trs

> А чего это они на соседний участок полезли?


 А его ещё Мрия расселяла или кто там предыдущий был застройщик. Вероятно, при строительстве он бы рухнул.

----------


## Antique

> А его ещё Мрия расселяла или кто там предыдущий был застройщик. Вероятно, при строительстве он бы рухнул.


 Я опасаюсь, что и главное здание может рухнуть.




> А как нынче поживает *Дюковский парк?*.. все так же в запустении?..   как же  там все-таки красиво... потрясающее место.. главное, чтобы до него не добрались архитекторы Аркадии.


 Зелёные насаждения вроде бы относительно хорошо выглядят ,а вот павильоны все разрушаются, в красивом когда-то павильоне с барельефами на морскую тематику устроили конюшню.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А как нынче поживает Дюковский парк? Всё так же в запустении?..  *Как же там все-таки красиво*... Потрясающее место...


 Вы, наверно, хотели сказать, как там БЫЛО красиво? )))))))))))

----------


## kravshik

> Вы, наверно, хотели сказать, как там БЫЛО красиво? )))))))))))


 там БЫЛО красиво....а жаль..

----------


## BIGBIG

Обсуждайте

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Старый морской вокзал. Вид на город. Его арку с надписью ОДЕССА (уже конечно, бывшего) я наблюдал ещё в восьмидесятых, проезжая мимо на автобусе 155 маршрута. Чтоб выйти в город после арки нудно было пройти через железнодорожные путЯ ( :smileflag: ). Тогда проход был свободным. В восьмидесятые территория здесь стала режимной, но ворота во внешнем ограждении ещё оставались. А сегодня и ворот в этом месте нет -- сплошная стена у Приморской улицы.

----------


## kravshik

> Уважаемый, Вы и сами прекрасно понимаете, что мост потому и не использовался, так как люди, не знакомые с ПДД при выходе на остановке "Завод Прессмаш" не утруждали себя дойти либо до Боженко, либо до Степной чтобы перейти на нечетную сторону улицы. 
> Демонтажом данного объекта городская власть показывает,* что им до лампочки, как пешеходам безопасно преодолеть широкополосную магистраль, особенно при наличии продрынка в данном районе*.


  что им до лампочки, как пешеходам безопасно преодолеть широкополосную магистраль, особенно при наличии продрынка в данном районе

Но честно сказать...хотя магистраль (скорее еще улица..)  хоть и очень широкая,благо позволяет местность-но при этом она не очень загружена движением

и грамотно перейти ее при наличии здравого смысла возможно и так....мост был рассчитан на массовое перемещение людских масс при работающем "ПРЕССМАШЕ" и других предприятий... в былые времена...

ну что ж делать раз он уже отжил свое...если нет возможностей привести в порядок...то уж лучше снести пока на голову кому -то не упал или на троллейбус с людьми...

----------


## malyutka_e

Был ночью в Аркадии. Ночью не жарко :smileflag:  Сделал несколько фотографий.

Вложение 8401087 Вложение 8401086 Вложение 8401084 Вложение 8401088 Вложение 8401083 Вложение 8401085

----------


## malyutka_e

Детали цвето-музыкального фонтана.

Вложение 8401090 Вложение 8401089

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, Аркадия далеко уже не ностальгическая. В теме про аллею в Аркадии (с которой я недавно ушёл) я уже проводил аналогию с аллеей на Бугазе в Затоке, которую мне навязчиво стала напоминать новая Аркадия. (Я бы даже подал бы идею назвать аллею в Затоке -- Малой Аркадиевской  :smileflag: , которое я уже лично взял на вооружение  :smileflag: ). 
Что-то напоминает? Мне да.




Но, если отбросить всё наше брюзжание и охание по прошлому, которого не вернуть, то для отдыха и праздного времяпровождения условия есть. На фото от malyutka_e впечатляет яркое освещение, посетители Компота и Луна с чётким видом её кратеров и Моря Кризисов. +++.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Луна с чётким видом её кратеров и Моря Кризисов.


 И квартирка рядом  :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Сегодня обсуждались события 2 мая. Вот, в эту тему. То, с чего все началось. Всем на память...

Вложение 8401235

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, футбол во всём виноват...
У нас была ещё тогда проводка дополнительного поезда с болельщиками из Харькова. Обратно вечером поезд отправили на час раньше расписания -- побыстрей бы всех увезти...

----------


## BIGBIG

Сканировались по4 штуки

----------


## Antique

> Сканировались по4 штуки


 А блок слева в каком городе снят? Похоже на Север/Восток, например Харьков, но это может быть и Россия.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Друзья, как попасть на одессастори? Не пускают меня почему-то.....

----------


## Jorjic

> Друзья, как попасть на одессастори? Не пускают меня почему-то.....


 Не знаю почему не пускают. Я спокойно захожу по этой ссылке.

----------


## Lobver

Хотел давно спросить. А что это за особенность речи, когда бывший одессит говорит так: я моюся, я купаюся, я боюся, я опасаюся и т.д. Это характерный одесские диалект или просто косноязычие?

----------


## феерический

> Хотел давно спросить. А что это за особенность речи, когда бывший одессит говорит так: я моюся, я купаюся, я боюся, я опасаюся и т.д. Это характерный одесские диалект или просто косноязычие?


 За это дело вам лучше всего подскажут в этой теме  :smileflag:

----------


## Lobver

> За это дело вам лучше всего подскажут в этой теме


 Спасибо, отправил вопросы туда.

----------


## Antique

> Не знаю почему не пускают. Я спокойно захожу по этой ссылке.


 Так это потому, что я написал Скрытику сегодня письмо, а до этого, ещё вчера или даже раньше сайт не работал.

----------


## Trs

Друзья. Мне нужна помощь историков, которые занимаются одесситами, погибшими во время обороны и оккупации города. Нужно посильно уточнить список, в котором у многих людей нет не то что имени и отчества, а инициалов вообще. Они все работали в трамвайном тресте и погибли при разных обстоятельствах в 1941–1945 годах. Возможно, я ещё что-то уточню, перебирая личные карточки, но есть риск перепутать с однофамильцем, а вероятность того, что документ утрачен при румынах, тоже велика. Книга скорби Одесской области тоже особенно ситуацию не улучшила.

Список приведён ниже. 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Работники трамвая, погибшие во время войны*
*Погибли на фронте*

Лернер М. Ю. – первый начальник службы грузоперевозок;
Моргулис Борд (Борис) Пинхусович – инспектор депо им. Ленина
Любарщук – мастер Пульмановского парка депо им. Ленина
Никитенко – мастер Пульмановского парка депо им. Ленина
Цисецкий Павел – токарь
Толубинский Григорий _Дмитриевич_ [отч. ошиб., скорее Трофимович] — директор депо им. Ильича
Завадовский – техник техотдела управления.
Шейнкман Яков Исаакович — монтёр.
Таран Степан Петрович — монтёр. 

*Погибли в гетто*

Вайнер Зиновий Самойлович — главный инженер службы пути.
Зайчик — инженер службы движения.
Тартаковский Соломон Вениаминович — инженер.
Футран — начальник станции.

*Повешены*

Шмилов
Ливинский
Лысинкер Арон Хаймович — инструктор-наставник

*Расстреляны*

Кофман Матвей Давидович — зам. начальника 1-го района движения.
Граберман.

*Погибли при достоверно неизвестных обстоятельствах*

Пундер.
Осадчук Николай — монтёр.


*Погибли при авианалётах и во время обороны Одессы*

Власова Ольга Степановна — кондуктор.
Баландин Михаил Николаевич — в/в № 869.
Ежелева Надежда Антоновна — кондуктор.
Кукина Александра Николаевна — кондуктор.
Либман Раиса Файвелевна — кондуктор.
Табакман Семён Израйлевич — дежурный по станции.
Проненко Нина Филимоновна — кондуктор и в/в.
Волченков Тихон Васильевич — в/в.

----------


## translator

> А вот интересный персонаж с Дерибасовскоой, угол Гаванной. Он играет арматурой по пробке пластиковой бутылки. У него есть поклонники. Иногда прохожие дают ему пару копеек. После этого он долго с ними общается. Кто он - загадка. Может вы знаете этого гуру в шортах?
> Вложение 8386339 Вложение 8386340 Вложение 8390512


 Известный персонаж. Он сначала ходил руки в брюки по Дерибасовской и просто постоянно свистел. Это было лет 30 назад. Потом начал резко прогрессировать и дошел до "музыки". Пропадал на время... Лет 15 назад освоил технику игры арматурой по винной бутылке и снова появился в центре.
Ходят слухи, что был образованным человеком и вроде где-то даже преподавал...

----------


## translator

> это не свадьба, во главе стола "возвышался" Либкин
> Вложение 8386555


 Либкин и "возвышался" ?

----------


## translator

> Обсуждайте


 Сейчас на это месте бензоколонка.

----------


## translator

> Детали цвето-музыкального фонтана.
> Вложение 8401090 Вложение 8401089


 Когда это фонтан работает чтобы приехать наверняка?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Когда это фонтан работает чтобы приехать наверняка?


 Фонтан работает с 20 до 22.

----------


## malyutka_e

В портовом яхт-клубе стоит бывшая яхта Б. Березовского.

Вложение 8408143

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот место съемки (отмечено красным кружочком).

Вложение 8408172

А это панорама, снятая с этой точки.

Вложение 8408179

----------


## kravshik

> Друзья. Мне нужна помощь историков, которые занимаются одесситами, погибшими во время обороны и оккупации города. Нужно посильно уточнить список, в котором у многих людей нет не то что имени и отчества, а инициалов вообще. Они все работали в трамвайном тресте и погибли при разных обстоятельствах в 1941–1945 годах. Возможно, я ещё что-то уточню, перебирая личные карточки, но есть риск перепутать с однофамильцем, а вероятность того, что документ утрачен при румынах, тоже велика. Книга скорби Одесской области тоже особенно ситуацию не улучшила.


 
приветствую

вот в этой теме, обратись в нашему форумчанину-единомышленнику  *Trs*



*http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=49329438&viewfull=1#post49329438#top
*
он занимается трамвайной тематикой и историей....он же директор и руководитель музея ОТТу 

думаю, он сможет тебе подсказать.

----------


## SaMoVar

> приветствую
> 
> вот в этой теме, обратись в нашему форумчанину-единомышленнику  *Trs*
> 
> 
> *http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=49329438&viewfull=1#post49329438#top
> *
> он занимается трамвайной тематикой и историей....он же директор и руководитель музея ОТТу 
> 
> думаю, он сможет тебе подсказать.


 
Пора в отпуск!

----------


## translator

> Вот место съемки (отмечено красным кружочком).
> Вложение 8408172
> А это панорама, снятая с этой точки.
> Вложение 8408179


 А крупнее файл можно?

----------


## Trs

> приветствую
> 
> вот в этой теме, обратись в нашему форумчанину-единомышленнику  *Trs*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=49329438&viewfull=1#post49329438#top
> *
> он занимается трамвайной тематикой и историей....он же директор и руководитель музея ОТТу 
> ...


 Думаю, в таком случае стоит уточнить, что *Trs* и *Trs* просят совместно. И должность наша называется «заведующий», а руководить мы можем там лишь друг другом.

----------


## kravshik

> Пора в отпуск!


 это точно)))))))))) дожился....вернее соображалка уже перегрелась)))

сорри единомышленники))) и тему и человека не увидел.............))))))))

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

ЧЕРНОМОРКА, 3 июля.
 Я не признаю названия т. н. "люстдорф" 
Вложение 8409977
Трамвайная однопутка на проспекте Свободы (тоже мне, проспект, с узкой проезжей частью, где с трудом разминутся два встречных автомобиля и нет места для второго трамвайного пути :smileflag: ), а, точнее, участок кольца от конечной Черноморки до развилки на 15 станции Черноморской Дороги с собственно однопуткой (где двустороннее движение). На снимке мы видим оставшийся не демонтированный двутавровый столб, который раньше поддерживал контактный провод. С него сняли только поперечину, а не демонтировали его так как у него уже была другая функция -- на нём крепились (и сейчас крепятся) силовые провода местной электросети.

Вложение 8409976
Вложение 8409975
Далее, уже столб электросетей около самой развилки на 15 станции. На старинном рельсе, вкопанном для крепления за него деревянного столба для электросети, мы видим год 1910. Ещё перед тем, как вкопать рельс, его с какой-то целью заострили. Так, с острым концом, в последствии, рельс и вкопали.

----------


## SaMoVar

Возможно это рельс с первой трамвайной линии. И там же ещё фермовый столб оставался. В прошлом году был.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Возможно это рельс с первой трамвайной линии. И там же ещё *фермовый столб* оставался. В прошлом году был.


 Что значит "фермовый столб"? Это типа такого?

dumskaya net

----------


## SaMoVar

Да, это он.

----------


## Kamin

Вот на этих снимках можно прочесть надпись полностью.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А заострённый конец? Интересно, с какой целью его сделали?
Да мало ли кто и для чего он сделал, кого теперь спросишь за давностью лет? Что под рукою было -- то и вкопали.
Г.Ы. У Каmina сразу и фото подтверждающее под руками нашлось )))))))))))).

----------


## Trs

http://transphoto.ru/photo-all/942521/
Матвей Давидович Кофман из списка. Фотография с удостоверения. В книге скорби ошибочно назван Михаилом или у него совпал год рождения с другим погибшим Кофманом.

----------


## Antique

Вот что осталось от центра фасада морских ванн на 11-й станции:

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Это, я так полагаю, Ванный переулок. Можно теперь только мысленно вообразить, какие в этих стенах были окошки.

----------


## malyutka_e

*По дороге на маяк.*

Старая метеостанция, построенная при царе.
Вложение 8411583 Вложение 8411580

Рай для чаек.
Вложение 8411529

Кнехт, оставшийся со времен старого маяка. Таких там три.
Вложение 8411552

Окружность, на которой стоят столбики - это диаметр основания старого маяка.
Вложение 8411632

Вложение 8411528

Вид Одессы с маяка.
Вложение 8411582

----------


## LORDIK

> По дороге на маяк. На маяке.
> 
> Вложение 8411529 Вложение 8411552 Вложение 8411528


 как интересно!!! какая узенькая  эта дорожка ))))

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

По этой "дорожке", жаль, нет праздных прогулок ( :smileflag: ). По всему молу видны причальные тумбы для швартовки. На заднем плане первого фото (Г.Ы. malyutka_e отредактировал свою фотосессию и это фото уже  стоит третьим) отлично видна Лузановка. Всё пляжное побережье усеяно торговыми точками. А я помню только ровную полосу пляжа и линию растительности чуть далее.

----------


## Antique

> По этой "дорожке", жаль, нет праздных прогулок


 Есть же экскурсии к маяку. В данном разделе даже тема есть соответствующая.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Есть же экскурсии к маяку. В данном разделе даже тема есть соответствующая.


 Разве? А то я думал, что маяк входит в режимную зону порта и простому человеку туда зась!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Разве? А то я думал, что маяк входит в режимную зону порта и простому человеку туда зась!


 Это режимный объект, но экскурсии туда есть.

----------


## феерический

Был на экскурсии на маяк еще 2 года назад за смешные 70 грн. Все детально, обстоятельно, информативно, но внутрь маяка не пускали. В этом году друзья были - за примерно те же деньги добавились услуги фотографа с бесплатной фотосессией на маяке. Видел получившиеся фото... Ох, лучше бы он этого не делал. Извращенное кадрирование, заваленное все, пересветы, отрезанные конечности... Но вообще идея с фотографим хорошая. 
Режимный объект, да, нас пересчитывали постоянно, чтобы никто нигде не загулял случайно. Из автобуса фотографировать можно, на маяке тоже. Но по пути от автобуса до маяка просили не снимать.

----------


## malyutka_e

Пост  #28971 дополнен фотографиями. Смотрите.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Извращенное кадрирование, заваленное все, пересветы, отрезанные конечности...


 
Феерический, это не о моих фотографиях? :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Фото новой Аркадии сверху.
http://www.gagarinn.com/img/back/day.jpg

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот, снятый с верхней точки спредера пляж у дельфинария. Пальмы похожи на те, которые в Аркадии.

Вложение 8412512

----------


## translator

http://dr-trans.livejournal.com/17927.html

----------


## translator

> Это режимный объект, но экскурсии туда есть.


 Я был на экскурсии, но внутрь не пускали тогда.

----------


## феерический

> Феерический, это не о моих фотографиях?


 Не думаю. Слишком маловероятно, что вы подрабатываете фотографом на экскурсиях к маяку)

----------


## Antique

На сайте Думская.net есить две новости о пожарах. На Куяльнике горело двухэтажное жилое здание, наверное одна из дач. Фотография отсутствует. 

На Новосельского тоже горел дом, судя по фото это 35-й номер. Красивое здание, кстати, но довольно старое. При посещении его было видно ,что построено оно где-то в 1870-е года, а может и десятилетиями раньше. Так и оказалось - перекрытия и перегородки в здании деревянные. Горела квартира на 1-м этаже.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Я был на экскурсии, но внутрь не пускали тогда.


 Сейчас тоже не пускают.

----------


## феерический

> Сейчас тоже не пускают.


 Ну так во многие места, откуда вы ведете съемку, не пускают - тем ценнее ваши фотографии!

----------


## malyutka_e

В правом углу видна башня бывшей мельницы Вайнштейна. Башня на ней отсутствует. Фото большого размера.

----------


## Trs

> На сайте Думская.net есить две новости о пожарах. На Куяльнике горело двухэтажное жилое здание, наверное одна из дач. Фотография отсутствует. 
> 
> На Новосельского тоже горел дом, судя по фото это 35-й номер. Красивое здание, кстати, но довольно старое. При посещении его было видно ,что построено оно где-то в 1870-е года, а может и десятилетиями раньше. Так и оказалось - перекрытия и перегородки в здании деревянные. Горела квартира на 1-м этаже.


 Ещё на Приморской, ближе к концу нечётной стороны. Три пожарных расчёта.

----------


## Antique

Досадно, в Куяльнике сгорела бывшая больница общества попечения неимущих: http://dumskaya.net/news/kuyalnik-foto-037428/. Причём сгорела лестничная клетка (самая изюминка здания) и правое крыло

Немного фотографий до пожара.

----------


## BIGBIG

А русские СМИ сказали о двух терактах в Одессе.Во как!!!


> Досадно, в Куяльнике сгорела бывшая больница общества попечения неимущих: http://dumskaya.net/news/kuyalnik-foto-037428/. Причём сгорела лестничная клетка (самая изюминка здания) и правое крыло
> 
> Немного фотографий до пожара.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А русские СМИ сказали о двух терактах в Одессе.Во как!!!


 Это они имели в виду нападения на Приватбанки ))))))))))).

----------


## Antique

Если там проживали семьи военных, то могли террористы постараться. С другой стороны в былые времена здание населяла пёстрая публика, кто-то мог в белой горячке всё спалить, хотя может с такими пожароопасными фавеллами и от сигареты загорелось.

----------


## Trs

Семьи военных в этом здании не проживали. Есть косвенные знакомые, которые могут это подтвердить. Но эти люди считают, что поджигатели ошиблись домом.

----------


## Скруджжж

> На сайте Думская.net есить две новости о пожарах. На Куяльнике горело двухэтажное жилое здание, наверное одна из дач. Фотография отсутствует. 
> 
> На Новосельского тоже горел дом, судя по фото это 35-й номер. Красивое здание, кстати, но довольно старое. При посещении его было видно ,что построено оно где-то в *1970-е года*, а может и десятилетиями раньше. Так и оказалось - перекрытия и перегородки в здании деревянные. Горела квартира на 1-м этаже.


 может в 1870?

----------


## Antique

> может в 1870?


 да

----------


## Antique

Снова пожар, судя по ролику на Думская.net - это на Слободской, 33 / Матюшенко, 24.

На том же сайте приведена фотография надстройки старинного дома на Греческой, 40. Такие дома возникшие в первые десятилетия являются лицом Одессы, в большинстве других городов жилых зданий данного периода днём с огнём не сыщешь, плюс сохранился балкон с датой и тут вдруг такая напасть. Оконные проёмы причём не попадают в ритм (на Екатерининской площади они таки попадают, но вот тут точно нет).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

По поводу фонтанов в Аркадии. Они ночные с подсветкой. Мне вспомнилось, что был каскад фонтанов недалеко от Аркадии, в парке (тогда парк Ленина). В местном пруду, который наша воспиталка из нашего детского сада (ДС23 от УВД внутри новоаркадьевского микрорайона, вместо которого сегодня построена высокая многоэтажка) называла озером. Они (фонтаны) тоже подсвечивались прожекторами. Это были семидесятые годы. Кто помнит?

----------


## Sergey_L

> По поводу фонтанов в Аркадии. Они ночные с подсветкой. Мне вспомнилось, что был каскад фонтанов недалеко от Аркадии, в парке (тогда парк Ленина). В местном пруду, который наша воспиталка из нашего детского сада (ДС23 от УВД внутри новоаркадьевского микрорайона, вместо которого сегодня построена высокая многоэтажка) называла озером. Они (фонтаны) тоже подсвечивались прожекторами. Это были семидесятые годы. Кто помнит?


 Не эти ли случайно?

----------


## malyutka_e

> По поводу фонтанов в Аркадии. Они ночные с подсветкой. Мне вспомнилось, что был каскад фонтанов недалеко от Аркадии, в парке (тогда парк Ленина). В местном пруду, который наша воспиталка из нашего детского сада (ДС23 от УВД внутри новоаркадьевского микрорайона, вместо которого сегодня построена высокая многоэтажка) называла озером. Они (фонтаны) тоже подсвечивались прожекторами. Это были семидесятые годы. Кто помнит?


 Я помню! :smileflag:  Фонтаны остались на тех же местах. Толькко подсветки нет. Вокруг озера до сих порт стоят кирпичные руины, в которых за сетками стояли прожекторы.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не эти ли случайно?


 Это не фонтан, а его имитация из лампочек.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

На снимке каскад, конечно, очень похож на тот, который был в парке Ленина, пардон, Победы. (Даже, если и из лампочек :smileflag: ). Характерной чертой того каскада в озере было наличие одной мощной струи у входа со стороны площади с термометром (тогда оного термометра ещё не было) и с полдесятка или полдюжины струй поменьше, выстроенных цепочкой чуть далее в сторону мостика. Всё это освещалось прожекторами, правда, далеко не всегда.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А этот фонтан вообще работает? Друзья ждали час-и ничего,другие знакомые с 20.00 до 21.00 несколько раз проходили мимо-тоже ничего(((((
> _(Цитата из темы "В Аркадии больше не будет аллеи!!! Шок!" )_


 Значит, не каждый день его включают. Как у моря погоды, нужно приходить и, как говорил Карлсон Малышу, надеяться, что его включат именно сегодня.

----------


## Sergey_L

Наконец нашлась арка!!
Кадры из фильма "Страницы былого" 1957г.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На снимке каскад, конечно, очень похож на тот, который был в парке Ленина, пардон, Победы. (Даже, если и из лампочек). Характерной чертой того каскада в озере было наличие одной мощной струи у входа со стороны площади с термометром (тогда оного термометра ещё не было) и с полдесятка или полдюжины струй поменьше, выстроенных цепочкой чуть далее в сторону мостика.


 С дюжиной вы погорячиоись. Ихбыло штук 5.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> С дюжиной вы погорячились. Их было штук 5.


 Или шесть?
Так я так и сказал: полдесятка (то есть, ни дать ни взять, пять штук  :smileflag: ) или полдюжины (т. е. шесть), что ошибка всего лишь на одну трубу, торчащую из дна озера  :smileflag: ))))))))))).

----------


## Lively

Снято мною в 1985 году

----------


## феерический

И на фото прожекторов подсветки уже нет - справа от струи пустой "домик", где находился когда-то прожектор.

----------


## malyutka_e

> И на фото прожекторов подсветки уже нет - справа от струи пустой "домик", где находился когда-то прожектор.


 Эти прожекторы вообще работали очень недолго, лет 10-15.

----------


## Trs

Ещё один человек из списка погибших трамвайщиков: Нина Филимоновна Проненко (1914–1941).
http://transphoto.ru/photo/703173/
Погибла 17 сентября во время бомбёжки. По ссылке некоторые подробности о ней.

----------


## malyutka_e

Сегодня работал фонтан.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Сегодня работал фонтан.


 лучший фонтан в городе

----------


## феерический

> лучший фонтан в городе


 Если бы он не находился в таком месте и не появился при таких обстоятельствах - да. Но я никогда не посчитаю ничего из новодела на месте Аркадии "лучшим".

----------


## victor.odessa

О нём говорят не только на Одесском форуме. 

Игра арматурой на пивной бутылке  http://newseek.org/articles/2166/800

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Есть там и народ! ))Недавно были в гостях у знакомых в Первой Жемчужине,такое впечатление, что они живут прямо на дискотеке, даже при закрытых окнах слышен грохот музыки и *вопли* диджеев, периодически в окна попадает свет от цветных прожекторов,которые шарят по небу.Так что на вопрос из телерекламы: "Вы хотите жить в Аркадии? "Могу с уверенностью ответить, в такой Аркадии я жить не хочу!


 1. Да, в Аркадии нет уже ТОЙ патриархальной тишины (и обстановки в целом.) Тут тоже, прямо как на Бугазе (ещё один фактор сравнения, кроме аллеи), сплошная бахающая музыка и ностальгические воспоминания тридцати и более летней давности о тихих побережьях моря и лимана.
2. Так что, по совокупности факторов, схожести аллей и воплей крутильщиков музыки, как и баханья самой так называемой музыки, у нас в Аркадии появилась одна большая Затока в худшем смысле этого слова. Даже из сравнения пахнет деревенщиной, в смысле провинциальностью и снобизмом.

----------


## malyutka_e

> О нём говорят не только на Одесском форуме. 
> 
> Игра арматурой на пивной бутылке  http://newseek.org/articles/2166/800


 Я что-то не узнал ничего из "виртуозно сыгранной классики". Даже чижика-пыжика не услышал. Просто хаотические движения и такие же звуки.

----------


## феерический

> Я что-то не узнал ничего из "виртуозно сыгранной классики". Даже чижика-пыжика не услышал. Просто хаотические движения и такие же звуки.


 Это же СМИ: тут нужно о чем-то ярком написать, безумец, извлекающий хаотичные звуки из стекла и металла никому не интересен, не нужен. А вот причудливый виртуоз музыкант-альтернативщик это уже новость, легенда, событие.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это же СМИ: тут нужно о чем-то ярком написать, безумец, извлекающий хаотичные звуки из стекла и металла никому не интересен, не нужен. А вот причудливый виртуоз музыкант-альтернативщик это уже новость, легенда, событие.


 Так родились все одесские легенды, с помощью высасывания из пальца. Главное не факты, а чтобы было красиво.

----------


## Trs

Я уже говорил: одесситы всегда отличались хорошей фантазией и колоссальной уверенностью в себе.

----------


## Ranke

> На снимке каскад, конечно, очень похож на тот, который был в парке Ленина, пардон, Победы. (Даже, если и из лампочек). Характерной чертой того каскада в озере было наличие одной мощной струи у входа со стороны площади с термометром (тогда оного термометра ещё не было) и с полдесятка или полдюжины струй поменьше, выстроенных цепочкой чуть далее в сторону мостика. Всё это освещалось прожекторами, правда, далеко не всегда.


 


> С дюжиной вы погорячились. Их было штук 5.


 Монумент "Крылья Победы" открыт был в 1985 году к 40-летию Победы на пл. 10-го Апреля. Видимо, к этому времени от каскада фонтанов в рабочем состоянии остался только один.
Вложение 8434695 1978, /Источник/

Редкие кадры, Lively 



> Снято мною в 1985 году


 Это же место через 25 лет после работающего каскада.
 2003, /Источник/

----------


## translator

Сегодня в парке Шевченко:

----------


## SaMoVar

Разбирают???

----------


## malyutka_e

> Разбирают???


 Да. Незаконное строение.

----------


## Feliz

Всем Привет может кто подскажет что было раньше до постройки пос Котовского и еще карта Одессы 50-60 годов интересуют границы города.

----------


## Antique

> Всем Привет может кто подскажет что было раньше до постройки пос Котовского и еще карта Одессы 50-60 годов интересуют границы города.


 До посёлка не было ничего, построен в чистом поле, хотя может пара хуторов на его территории всё-таки располагалась. В Лузановке был парк и детский санаторий. Границы в 1950 те же, что и сейчас только без посёлка. С дореволюционных пор к Одессе прибавились только пос. Котовского и Черноморка.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Всем Привет может кто подскажет что было раньше до постройки пос Котовского и еще карта Одессы 50-60 годов интересуют границы города.


 До войны ничего не было. Сплошное поле. Застройки начались только после войны. На момент 1900 года от развилки сегодняшней Молодой Гвардии отходили Николаевская (Старониколаевская) дорога и Старокиевская дорога, последняя стала основой Добровольского проспекта. Эти дороги в той или иной форме сохранились по ныне. А вот от этой же развилки ещё левее отходила прямая дорога на Красносёлку (в 1900 год Гюльдендорф), мало кто помнит. На сегодня эта дорога сохранилась только от кривой объездной дороги (улица Заболотная) как поворот на Палермо, пардон, Корсуньцы и далее она по прямой мимо Северного кладбища выходит к Красносёлке, проходит через её кварталы и мимо местного лесничества ведёт далее на Кубанку, Павлинку, Лизинку и Благоево. В 1912 году проложили железную дорогу Одесса -- Бахмач, которая пересекала Гюлдендорфскую дорогу на участке от Молодой Гвардии и до Палермо-Корсуньцов. На месте пересечения был сооружён мост, остатки которого (упоры для мостового перекрытия по правую сторону по ходу из Одессы) мы можем наблюдать в наши дни между платформой Шевченко и мостом окружной дороги по Заболотной улице. Этого участка дороги на Красносёлку сегодня нет. Здесь плотная застройка частного сектора посёлков Котовского и Шевченко с совершенно другой уличной сеткой и от плана линии той дороги в пределах плотной застройки не осталось следа. После революции, в межвоенный период на однопутном тогда перегоне железной дороги Одесса Сортировочная -- Кремидовка, были построены два разъезда: Куяльник, который в последствии стал станцией Одесса Восточная, и Кулиндорово, искаженная интерпретация названия расположенного неподалёку Гюльдендорфа-Красносёлки. От Куяльника в тридцатые годы был построен подъездной путь к морю на оборонный объект в районе Фонтанки. Разумеется, сей путь проходил в голом поле параллельно нынешним улицам Бочарова и Махачкалинской. На пространстве поля от Днепропетровской дороги сохранилась насыпь того подъездного пути. Сей путь пересекал Старокиевскую и Николаевскую (в районе Ривьеры) дороги.
После войны вояки постепенно ушли с побережья у Фонтанки и сконцентрировались в Чабанке. Подъездной путь стал им не нужен. Железная дорога ещё некоторое время в пятидесятых и начале шестидесятых годов использовала этот подъездной путь для своих целей, отстоя и резерва вагонов. Но тогда же, в пятидесятых началось массовое строительство частных домов от Молодой Гвардии вдоль Николаевской и Старокиевской дорог. Первые пятиэтажки появились в шестидесятых. Появилась потребность в продлении от Лузановки трамвая. Так образовывался посёлок Котовского и линия седьмого трамвая по Старокиевской дороге, которая стала в последствии Добровольским проспектом. Для справедливости нужно сказать, что и по Николаевской дороге тоже проложили трамвай, восьмого маршрута, за который ошибочно говорили, что он ходит в Крыжановку, что было неправдой. До Крыжановки заметно он не доезжал, делая разворот на Кишинёвской улице. А на рубеже 1970 года его вообще демонтировали. Но вернёмся в шестидесятые на Старокиевскую дорогу. Трамвай по новоиспечённому проспекту продлевался всё дальше и дальше. И тут мы (точнее, проект дальнейшего продвижения трамвая уже до Паустовской улицы) упёрлись в тот самый подъездной путь, который военными не использовался. А по современным проектным требованиям, как трамвая, так и железной дороги, новопостроенные взаимные пересечения путей не обустраиваются. Стал вопрос о демонтаже сего подъездного пути, что и было выполнено во второй половине шестидесятых годов. Подъездной путь разобрали, на рубеже 1970 года выросли сначала пятиэтажки, а затем более высотные дома, образующие улицы Бочарова и Махачкалинскую, а трамвай доехал до своей нынешней конечной седьмого маршрута на Паустовской улице.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> До посёлка не было ничего, построен в чистом поле, хотя может пара хуторов на его территории всё-таки располагалась. В Лузановке был парк и детский санаторий. Границы в 1950 те же, что и сейчас только без посёлка. С дореволюционных пор к Одессе прибавились только пос. Котовского и Черноморка.


  Еще село Усатово в 40-50-е было в городской черте.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Еще село Усатово в 40-50-е было в городской черте.


 Сегодня Усатово явно не в городской черте, хотя граница с городом проходит прямо по улице частной застройки около конечной двадцатого трамвая.

----------


## феерический

> Сегодня в парке Шевченко:


 Сегодня на фейсбуке, в теме обсуждения этого демонтажа, один фраер, называя всех несогласных с ним - приезжими, с пеной у рта доказывал, что разобранная пристройка датируется 20-ми годами прошлого века. Кто что знает за это?

----------


## SaMoVar

Там один борзый товарищ хотел что-то пристроить. Дали по рукам. Постройка из жёлтого камня - новодел. Насколько я вижу фото - часть мертвецкой башни всё же разобрана (белый камень). Надеюсь на реконструкцию.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Сегодня на фейсбуке, в теме обсуждения этого демонтажа, один фраер, называя всех несогласных с ним - приезжими, с пеной у рта доказывал, что разобранная пристройка датируется 20-ми годами прошлого века. Кто что знает за это?


 Этой пристройке лет 5. Так что фраер пусть отдыхает у себя в Хацепетовке. Это засланный сепаратист, я точно знаю :smileflag:

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Этой пристройке лет 5. Так что фраер пусть отдыхает у себя в *Хацепетовке*. Это засланный сепаратист, я точно знаю


 Насколько помню, Хацапетовка -- это Углегорск на Донбассе.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Сегодня Усатово явно не в городской черте, хотя граница с городом проходит прямо по улице частной застройки около конечной двадцатого трамвая.


  Мы говорим о 40-50-х годах прошлого столетия.

----------


## Lively

> После войны вояки постепенно ушли с побережья у Фонтанки и сконцентрировались в Чабанке.


  У Фонтанки, со стороны Мыса Е находилась точка ПВО с комплексом с75 (а он принят на вооружение на рубеже 50-х и 60-х годов). В начале 90-х годов я забрел на территорию точки и застал нам следы недавнего ухода и покореженные остатки  нескольких ПР-11 (прицеп ТЗМ комплекса с75).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> У Фонтанки, со стороны Мыса Е находилась точка ПВО с комплексом с75 (а он принят на вооружение на рубеже 50-х и 60-х годов). В начале 90-х годов я забрел на территорию точки и застал нам следы недавнего ухода и покореженные остатки  нескольких ПР-11 (прицеп ТЗМ комплекса с75).


 Я не могу сказать, сколько долго на мысе оставалась воинская часть, но железнодорожный путь им стал не нужен ещё до 1960 года.

----------


## Киров

> У Фонтанки, со стороны Мыса Е находилась точка ПВО с комплексом с75 (а он принят на вооружение на рубеже 50-х и 60-х годов). В начале 90-х годов я забрел на территорию точки и застал нам следы недавнего ухода и покореженные остатки  нескольких ПР-11 (прицеп ТЗМ комплекса с75).


  И мы с женой,примерно тогда же,зашли на покинутую в/ч рядом с бывшей 21 батареей на мысе "Е"-было интересно побродить...но тут начала въезжать большая колона военной техники.Было ощущение,что они по новой вернулись.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> И мы с женой,примерно тогда же,зашли на покинутую в/ч рядом с бывшей 21 батареей на мысе "Е"-было интересно побродить...но тут начала въезжать большая колона военной техники.Было ощущение,что они по новой вернулись.


 Если вы (касается всех пользователей) помните, то тот период был переходным, когда части войск СС (Советского Союза, пардон за тавтологию :smileflag: ), которые находились на украинской территории, превращались в украинскую армию, и тогда, возможно, ещё не определились окончательно с судьбой воинской части на побережье у мыса.

----------


## malyutka_e

На доме Трушевского давно обвалились вековые наслоения советской штукатурки. Появился оригинал декора.

----------


## Trs

Они там обнаружились лет семь назад как минимум.

----------


## kravshik

> Я не могу сказать, сколько долго на мысе оставалась воинская часть, но железнодорожный путь им стал не нужен ещё до 1960 года.


 туда на мыс Е шла ЖД ветка от Одессы-Восточной,через поле ,для подвоза боеприпасов для 21 батареи и еще она использовалась как позиции ЖДАУ,которые находились в балке где сейчас "завод"....
якобы молочный-хотя в свое время, тоже использовался на оборонку...сейчас подерибанненый.

----------


## Trs

Установил когда перед освобождением Одессы прекратилось трамвайное движение. С 23 марта 1944 года трамваи на линию не выходили. ГАОО, ф. Р-2292, оп. 1, д. 322. Распоряжение № 16 от 22 марта 1944 года.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Они там обнаружились лет семь назад как минимум.


 Я же сказал, ДАВНО.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> туда на мыс Е шла *ЖД ветка от Одессы-Восточной,через поле* ,для подвоза боеприпасов для 21 батареи и еще она использовалась как позиции ЖДАУ,которые находились в балке где сейчас "завод"....


 Так я же про эту ветку так и написал:



> ...После революции, в межвоенный период на однопутном тогда перегоне железной дороги Одесса Сортировочная -- Кремидовка, были построены два разъезда: *Куяльник, который в последствии стал станцией Одесса Восточная*, и Кулиндорово, искаженная интерпретация названия расположенного неподалёку Гюльдендорфа-Красносёлки. *От Куяльника в тридцатые годы был построен подъездной путь к морю на оборонный объект* в районе Фонтанки. Разумеется, *сей путь проходил в голом поле* параллельно нынешним улицам Бочарова и Махачкалинской. На пространстве поля от Днепропетровской дороги сохранилась насыпь того подъездного пути. Сей путь пересекал Старокиевскую и Николаевскую (в районе Ривьеры) дороги.
> ...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Установил когда перед освобождением Одессы прекратилось трамвайное движение. С 23 марта 1944 года трамваи на линию не выходили. ГАОО, ф. Р-2292, оп. 1, д. 322. Распоряжение № 16 от 22 марта 1944 года.


 Ну да, для немцев с румынами дело пахло конкретным керосином, ясное дело, что было не до трамваев. ))).

----------


## феерический

> туда на мыс Е шла ЖД ветка от Одессы-Восточной,через поле ,для подвоза боеприпасов для 21 батареи и еще она использовалась как позиции ЖДАУ,которые находились в балке где сейчас "завод"....
> якобы молочный-хотя в свое время, тоже использовался на оборонку...сейчас подерибанненый.


 Завод - испытательная база Холодмаша, где испытывались системы охлаждения для подводных лодок, 10 лет назад "случайно" залез на территорию, так имел потом гембель, удирая от собак и охраны...

----------


## Shipshin

Сохранились ли, у кого из форумчан, фотографии двора по Успенской 24? Это дом между угловым с Осипова и обувной фабрикой, кажется Воровского. Вся Одесса за 1899 Фельдберг В.К. относит как Успенская ул. 18 дом Хулякова В.   
Пытался пробраться, но ворота закрыты. Там еще скульптура льва в палисаднике. Ответ можно в личку.

----------


## malyutka_e

В парке Шевченко благоустраивают территорию возле Карантинной арки  http://dumskaya.net/news/v-parke-shevchenko-blagoustraivayut-territoriyu--037605/

----------


## Antique

> Сохранились ли, у кого из форумчан, фотографии двора по Успенской 24? Это дом между угловым с Осипова и обувной фабрикой, кажется Воровского. Вся Одесса за 1899 Фельдберг В.К. относит как Успенская ул. 18 дом Хулякова В.   
> Пытался пробраться, но ворота закрыты. Там еще скульптура льва в палисаднике. Ответ можно в личку.


 Я как-то пробирался, даже дважды, правда в первый раз добрые жильцы помогли, а во втором ремонт. Фотография с фонтаном и львом (судя по всему современная скульптура) нижняя в публикации.  : archexplorer.wordpress.com/2012/01/26/одеса-будинок-в-г-худякова-1911-1912-рр/

----------


## Shipshin

> Я как-то пробирался, даже дважды, правда в первый раз добрые жильцы помогли, а во втором ремонт. Фотография с фонтаном и львом (судя по всему современная скульптура) нижняя в публикации.  : archexplorer.wordpress.com/2012/01/26/одеса-будинок-в-г-худякова-1911-1912-рр/


 Спасибо огромное. Информации получил - более чем достаточно.

----------


## translator

> До посёлка не было ничего, построен в чистом поле, хотя может пара хуторов на его территории всё-таки располагалась. В Лузановке был парк и детский санаторий. Границы в 1950 те же, что и сейчас только без посёлка. С дореволюционных пор к Одессе прибавились только пос. Котовского и Черноморка.


 Еще даже я помню, как трамвай шел по Добровольского: слева были дома, а справа -- чистое поле...
Столбик с границей города стоят на уровне хозяйственных ворот Молодой гвардии, где гараж.

----------


## Мариха

Да.. вот читаю тему и такая жуткая ностальгия... Может кто знает улицу В. Черновола?.(бывшая Новая, бывшая Соколовская... бывшая Маразлиевская (когда-то давно?..))) как же там хорошо жилось... До сих пор скучаю за старой нашей квартирой.. Черемушки - это вам не центр

п.с. кстати, кто знает 5 трамвай возобновили в его обычном классическом режиме??..

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> п.с. кстати, кто знает 5 трамвай возобновили в его обычном классическом режиме??..


 Спросите у тех, кто нам перестроил Аркадию )))))))...

----------


## феерический

> Да.. вот читаю тему и такая жуткая ностальгия... Может кто знает улицу В. Черновола?.(бывшая Новая, бывшая Соколовская... бывшая Маразлиевская (когда-то давно?..))) как же там хорошо жилось... До сих пор скучаю за старой нашей квартирой.. Черемушки - это вам не центр
> 
> п.с. кстати, кто знает 5 трамвай возобновили в его обычном классическом режиме??..


 так а маразлиевская разве не энгельса?

----------


## Antique

> бывшая Новая, бывшая Соколовская... бывшая Маразлиевская (когда-то давно?..)))


 В Маразлиевскую переименовали только северную часть улицы Новой, которая и сейчас является Маразлиевской.

----------


## Скруджжж

> п.с. кстати, кто знает 5 трамвай возобновили в его обычном классическом режиме??..


 нет и никаких работ по стр-ву нового круга не ведут

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Современная Аркадия-это пир во время чумы,и не только потому,что идёт война.


  Американские горки появились на той пустой площадке, вокруг которой был упавший от сильного ветра забор. Я так понял, эти горки расположены недалеко от  вращающегося быка.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Установил когда перед освобождением Одессы прекратилось трамвайное движение. С 23 марта 1944 года трамваи на линию не выходили. ГАОО, ф. Р-2292, оп. 1, д. 322. Распоряжение № 16 от 22 марта 1944 года.


 А кто распорядился (Пынтя?) и есть ли его подпись?

----------


## malyutka_e

Вчера в Аркадии начали монтировать американские горки.

----------


## Trs

> А кто распорядился (Пынтя?) и есть ли его подпись?


 Не знаю, у меня в руках было только распоряжение Ястржембского. Оно касалось перевода служб трамвая на новый график работы в связи с остановкой движения.

Ну и заодно я понял куда делся ВЕСЬ архивный фонд одесского трамвая 1879–1941 гг. за очень редким исключением (уцелело в основном то, что хранилось в службах или отправлялось в горисполком). 765 килограмм бумажной макулатуры было сдано на толевый завод для утилизации. 765 килограмм! Почти вся история нашего трамвая сгинула на толевом заводе.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Вот так вот, утилизация, понимаешь! Данное применимо к любому предмету или явлению. Чем старая вещь отличается от старинной? От старого без жалости избавляются, а старинную бережно хранят. Но парадокс в том, что не каждая вещь может спокойно пройти из старой в категорию старинной без потерь. ))))).
Г.Ы. А сколько под этим соусом потеряно образцов различного подвижного состава, просто говорить не хочется!((((((.

----------


## malyutka_e

Боря Грачиков нашел эту фотографию и просит помощь форума в определении местонахождении этого здания.

----------


## kravshik

> Вчера в Аркадии начали монтировать американские горки.


 а склон обрыва вообще не надо укрепить или хоть облагородить

----------


## Antique

> Боря Грачиков нашел эту фотографию и просит помощь форума в определении местонахождении этого здания.


 Мне кажется, что это приют привелигированных, допустим даже не главное здание, а какой-нибудь флигель. 

Исхожу из того, что на крыше характерные для народного русского зодчества "шашечки", подобные были как раз на здании у Куликово поля, ну а это же это наталкивает на мысль, что рождаются люди обычно в роддоме.

Совсем забыл про 1909 год, но примерно в это время рядом с приютом привелигированных появился роддом и возможно он сначала располагался в каких-то из его помещений.

В качестве альтернативной версии могу предложить вариант с пансионатом на Куяльнике, Хаджибее, малом Фонтане и т.д.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мне кажется, что это приют привелигированных, допустим даже не главное здание, а какой-нибудь флигель. 
> 
> Исхожу из того, что на крыше характерные для народного русского зодчества "шашечки", подобные были как раз на здании у Куликово поля, ну а это же это наталкивает на мысль, что рождаются люди обычно в роддоме.
> 
> Совсем забыл про 1909 год, но примерно в это время рядом с приютом привелигированных появился роддом и возможно он сначала располагался в каких-то из его помещений.
> 
> В качестве альтернативной версии могу предложить вариант с пансионатом на Куяльнике, Хаджибее, малом Фонтане и т.д.


 Да, вариантов много и ни одного конкретного.

----------


## malyutka_e

> а склон обрыва вообще не надо укрепить или хоть облагородить


 В Аркадии сейчас не до склонов. После вчерашнего ливня в середине правой части аллеи вода смыла грунт под павильонами в котлован. Под ними образовались большие промоины. Сейчас там сняли плитку. Будут засыпать провалы и перекладывать плитку заново.

----------


## Antique

> Да, вариантов много и ни одного конкретного.


 Если бы участок приюта был бы толком сфотографирован, то вопросов не возникло. Я в общем-то считаю, что это таки у Куликова поля, возможно найдутся люди, которые помнят участок приюта (роддома).

----------


## malyutka_e

> Если бы участок приюта был бы толком сфотографирован, то вопросов не возникло. Я в общем-то считаю, что это таки у Куликова поля, возможно найдутся люди, которые помнят участок приюта (роддома).


 Этот вывод можно сделать только при поверхностном взгляде. На участке Приюта (роддома) всегда было много деревьев. А на этой фотографии их нет вообще. Дом за заднем плане покрыт кровельным железом, а на крыше Приюта - черепица.  Если он был построен как часть комплекса Приюта, то его бы не обнесли забором. На фото 1944 года не видно ни одного отдельно стоящего здания похожего на это. Даже труба на крыше не такая, как на Приюте. Очень много нестыковок с Приютом. Так что, оно снято не там.
См. http://www.sergekot.com/%D0%BA%D0%B0...D%D0%BD%D1%8B/

----------


## Antique

> Этот вывод можно сделать только при поверхностном взгляде. На участке Приюта (роддома) всегда было много деревьев. А на этой фотографии их нет вообще. Дом за заднем плане покрыт кровельным железом, а на крыше Приюта - черепица.  Если он был построен как часть комплекса Приюта, то его бы не обнесли забором. На фото 1944 года не видно ни одного отдельно стоящего здания похожего на это. Даже труба на крыше не такая, как на Приюте. Очень много нестыковок с Приютом. Так что, оно снято не там.
> См. http://www.sergekot.com/%D0%BA%D0%B0...D%D0%BD%D1%8B/


 Как обстояло дело с деревьями в 1909 году непонятно, нет же фотографий с другой стороны того времени. Дом на заднем плане мог быть каким нибудь одноэтажным флигельком.  Такой деревянный забор мог быть со стороны Ямчитского или с боков. На картах Люфтваффе есть несколько прямоугольных зданий (два-три) похожих. Башенка при  таком разрешении может и не проглядываться, к тому же строение в 1930-х могли элементарно снести, даже для расчистки места под новое строителство.

----------


## Jorjic

Мне кажется, поиск пошел по ложному пути. Почему решили, что это приют? Вполне возможно, что это собственный дом. Вряд ли пеленки в приюте висели бы на заборе в единственном числе. Вполне возможно, что это район Куяльника.

----------


## Киров

Простите за такое печальное фото,но мне кажется,что это Новосельского угол Конная.А может я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Milkaway

> Боря Грачиков нашел эту фотографию и просит помощь форума в определении местонахождении этого здания.


 вполне возможно, что это один из многих небольших особнячков поселка "Самопомощь" ... в этой связи вспомнилась статья в "Одесском вестнике" (год не помню) в которой шла речь о том, что некий одессит вспоминал о своём отце-революционере и о конспиративной квартире которая была в таком вот особнячке "Самопомощи"и о том что он буквально там родился ( повитуху вызывали на дом) ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Как обстояло дело с деревьями в 1909 году непонятно, нет же фотографий с другой стороны того времени. Дом на заднем плане мог быть каким нибудь одноэтажным флигельком.  Такой деревянный забор мог быть со стороны Ямчитского или с боков. На картах Люфтваффе есть несколько прямоугольных зданий (два-три) похожих. Башенка при  таком разрешении может и не проглядываться, к тому же строение в 1930-х могли элементарно снести, даже для расчистки места под новое строителство.


 Это вообще похоже на отдельно стоящий частный дом. И заборчик вокруг. А то, что в нем кто-то родился не говорит о том, что это роддом :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вложение 8466988Вложение 8467005Простите за такое печальное фото,но мне кажется,что это Новосельского угол Конная.А может я ошибаюсь?


 Скорее, ошибся. Где высокий вход в дом со ступеньками?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мне кажется, поиск пошел по ложному пути. Почему решили, что это приют? Вполне возможно, что это собственный дом. Вряд ли пеленки в приюте висели бы на заборе в единственном числе. Вполне возможно, что это район Куяльника.


 Поиск не пошел по ложному пути. Пошел толко один человек :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

> Скорее, ошибся. Где высокий вход в дом со ступеньками?


 Заложен...фото бы послевоенное.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> вот и дождались первого хорошего ливня и он себя показал.......


 А про хороший ливень и последствия после него говорится всё время после открытия этого "Бугаза в Одессе" ))))))))))))).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Вложение 8466988Вложение 8467005Простите за такое печальное фото,но мне кажется,что это Новосельского угол Конная.А может я ошибаюсь?


 


> Скорее, ошибся. Где высокий вход в дом со ступеньками?


 Очень даже похоже. Вход в подвал на углу прослеживается на обоих снимках. А вместо входа со ступеньками -- как раз стена, в которой этот вход явно замуровали, а ступеньки разобрали, я так думаю.
Г.Ы. Я более, чем уверен, что это одно и то же место.

----------


## kravshik

> В Аркадии сейчас не до склонов. После вчерашнего ливня в середине правой части аллеи вода смыла грунт под павильонами в котлован. Под ними образовались большие промоины. Сейчас там сняли плитку. Будут засыпать провалы и перекладывать плитку заново.


 вот и дождались первого хорошего ливня и он себя показал.......

----------


## Antique

> Это вообще похоже на отдельно стоящий частный дом. И заборчик вокруг. А то, что в нем кто-то родился не говорит о том, что это роддом


 Заборчик не вокруг, а только со стороны фотографа. Простой, несерьёзный заборчик.




> вполне возможно, что это один из многих небольших особнячков поселка "Самопомощь" ... в этой связи вспомнилась статья в "Одесском вестнике" (год не помню) в которой шла речь о том, что некий одессит вспоминал о своём отце-революционере и о конспиративной квартире которая была в таком вот особнячке "Самопомощи"и о том что он буквально там родился ( повитуху вызывали на дом) ...


 Для Самопомощи слишком дорого. К тому же посёлок возник поже 1909.




> Поиск не пошел по ложному пути. Пошел толко один человек


 Слишком громко сказано. Вы так говорите, будто знаете где что располагалось, однако...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Слишком громко сказано. Вы так говорите, будто знаете где что располагалось, однако...


 Я говорю только о том, что вижу на фотографии. И где вы видели, чтобы забор ничего не ограждал?

----------


## Milkaway

> Заборчик не вокруг, а только со стороны фотографа. Простой, несерьёзный заборчик.
> 
> Для Самопомощи слишком дорого. К тому же посёлок возник поже 1909.


 ... первые постройки "Самопомощи" как раз относятся к периоду 1909 - 1910гг ...много было коттеджей-особнячков из неоштукатуренного ракушняка +красный кирпич и не факт, что дорого ... в пользу дачной версии, на мой взгляд свидетельствует и простенький заборчик, установленный явно "временно" до постройки капитального забора в соответствующем зданию стиле ...

----------


## Milkaway

... это может быть одно из зданий (не сохранившихся или перестроенных) школы садоводства и огородничества на Французском бульваре ...
может быть одной из построек Нового маяка на Даче Ковалевского ... а дачных вариантов может быть очень много ...

----------


## Antique

> Я говорю только о том, что вижу на фотографии. И где вы видели, чтобы забор ничего не ограждал?


 Так он здание с определённого направления ограждает.




> ... первые постройки "Самопомощи" как раз относятся к периоду 1909 - 1910гг ...много было коттеджей-особнячков из неоштукатуренного ракушняка +красный кирпич и не факт, что дорого ... в пользу дачной версии, на мой взгляд свидетельствует и простенький заборчик, установленный явно "временно" до постройки капитального забора в соответствующем зданию стиле ...


 Первое упоминание об обществе в справочниках Вся Одесса встречается только в 1910-м году (Вся Одесса, 1911), Башня с псевдорусским куполом, сложный навес над входом, машикули, большой фронтон - для посёлка Самопомощь это дорого. 

В пригородах большинство зданий было без штукатурки.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Так он здание с определённого направления ограждает.


 А смысл? Это все равно, что поставить в поле ворота и никого через них не пропускать :smileflag: 
Вот это фото крупнее, может поможет разобраться с деталями. А здание сзади больше похоже на сарай, чем на приют.

----------


## Antique

> А смысл? Это все равно, что поставить в поле ворота и никого через них не пропускать
> Вот это фото крупнее, может поможет разобраться с деталями. А здание сзади больше похоже на сарай, чем на приют.


 Смысл в том ,чтобы было видно, где не нужно ходить. С той стороны может дороги нет, по этому там никто и не появляется. Вот например Куяльник, забор идёт вдоль прохода и вдруг обрывается: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=67&pid=2560#top_display_media

----------


## malyutka_e

> Смысл в том ,чтобы было видно, где не нужно ходить. С той стороны может дороги нет, по этому там никто и не появляется. Вот например Куяльник, забор идёт вдоль прохода и вдруг обрывается: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=67&pid=2560#top_display_media


 Значит, этот забор основной аргумент в пользу приюта?

----------


## kravshik

Друзья,а не похож ли этот особнячок на сохранившийся придворный домик католического костела на За нь к овец кой...что то похож по некоторым архитектурным деталями... кто что скажет про такой вариант..

----------


## Trs

> Друзья,а не похож ли этот особнячок на сохранившийся придворный домик католического костела на За нь к овец кой...что то похож по некоторым архитектурным деталями... кто что скажет про такой вариант..


 Один из кирпича, а другой из ракушечника.

----------


## Antique

> Значит, этот забор основной аргумент в пользу приюта?


 Шахматная крыша как в том приюте. В этом здании она не очень понятна, но если это часть комплекса, то это можно было бы объяснить желанием построить этот дом в том же стиле. А на счёт забора мне кажется сомнительным, что в собственном особняке сушили вещи прямо на заборе, если бы это был пансион, то для клиентов что-нибудь придумали. В приюте же мне кажется такое могло иметь место, к тому-же то, что вещи сушатся на заборе может свидетельствовать о том, что забор ограждает какое-то внутреннее пространство.

Если идти в другом направлении, то это может быть сьёмная дача где нибудь на лиманах в пустынной местности, где и дороги толком нет.

----------


## Киров

Такое ощущение,что на момент съёмки дом не жилой...тропинка к калитке не вытоптана,на улице холодно- дыма из трубы нет:а там ещё и маленький ребёнок...пелёнки как попало на заборе не сушат-для этого во дворе натягивают верёвки ...вероятно это какие то половые тряпки.На фото нет ни одного предмета...Труба рассчитана на 3 дымохода-возможно дом на несколько семей...Одна из "пелёнок"-рубашка...А на обороте фото есть какие то записи?На фасаде тоненькое дерево-явно не достаток полива...походу  это дальний пригород.Дом очень маленький,9 м на 6 м...,в башне винтовая лестница...похоже частное владение.

----------


## Брасс

Если мы хотим говорить о спасении Одессы, как архитектурной ценности, то очень актуально не звать сюда войну.   А то придут восточные соседи и сравняют Одессу с землей, как город Грозный, вместе с детьми и женщинами.

----------


## kravshik

> Такое ощущение,что на момент съёмки дом не жилой...тропинка к калитке не вытоптана,на улице холодно- дыма из трубы нет:а там ещё и маленький ребёнок...пелёнки как попало на заборе не сушат-для этого во дворе натягивают верёвки ...вероятно это какие то половые тряпки.На фото нет ни одного предмета...Труба рассчитана на 3 дымохода-возможно дом на несколько семей...Одна из "пелёнок"-рубашка...А на обороте фото есть какие то записи?На фасаде тоненькое дерево-явно не достаток полива...походу  это дальний пригород.Дом очень маленький,9 м на 6 м...,в башне винтовая лестница...похоже частное владение.


 подробное досье....все четко подмечено.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Шахматная крыша как в том приюте. В этом здании она не очень понятна, но если это часть комплекса, то это можно было бы объяснить желанием построить этот дом в том же стиле. А на счёт забора мне кажется сомнительным, что в собственном особняке сушили вещи прямо на заборе, если бы это был пансион, то для клиентов что-нибудь придумали. В приюте же мне кажется такое могло иметь место, к тому-же то, что вещи сушатся на заборе может свидетельствовать о том, что забор ограждает какое-то внутреннее пространство.
> 
> Если идти в другом направлении, то это может быть сьёмная дача где нибудь на лиманах в пустынной местности, где и дороги толком нет.


 Шахматные крыши были в моде в то время. Их в Одессе было много. Вот известная пара зданий с таким же оформлением башен. Так может, где-то там располагалось это здание?
Или где-то в пригороде.

Вложение 8470905 Вложение 8470906

----------


## malyutka_e

В сети появились фото и видео потопа в Аркадии. Новая ливневка, некачественная подготовка основания для плитки
и ее укладка не справились с ливнем. Получается, асфальт в Старой Аркадии был лучше?


Фото ODeskin048


Фото Andy


Фото Andy

И видео:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6mazEn3nZ9g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oWD-CfC6IKo

----------


## Antique

> Шахматные крыши были в моде в то время. Их в Одессе было много. Вот известная пара зданий с таким же оформлением башен. Так может, где-то там располагалось это здание?
> Или где-то в пригороде.Вложение 8470905 Вложение 8470906


 Не в моде, это госзаказ (приют и больница), причём оба от Дмитренко.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Блин, не могу, маму завезла в Аркадию недавно, она шла и кричала, *я больше сюда не приезду* и не хочет ехать со мной на море,а я с малым. Единственное о чем я сожалею что мой ребёнок больше никогда не увидит старой Аркадии, я за ней реально скорблю. И вообще рада что был этот дождь и все это вскрыл, а убогие неработающие фонтаны просто прелесть. Хочу *чтобы прошёл ещё один дождь и смыл эту убогую аллею вместе с Ибицей*, которая заграбастала у нас весь пляж Аркадии, нам в прошлый раз негде было лечь с ребёнком из-за их шезлонгов.


 1. То, что я никогда не приду в Аркадию, говорю каждый раз, но меня всё равно тянет туда. Перефразируя слова полковника Джеральдина (Игорь Дмитриев), сказанные принцу Флоризелю (Олег Даль) по поводу картины-портрета председателя Ника Николса (Донатас Банионис), написанной художником-абстракционистом Перкинсом (Асхаб Абакаров), другой Аркадии у нас просто нет, да уже и не будет...

(суть сегодняшней Аркадии)
2. Вот именно, чтоб смыло )))). Да, но ведь есть эти знаменитые пять метров песка вдоль моря, как никак.

----------


## kravshik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo_BUvn6Li4



еще немного последствий дождика,все как и предполагалось!!!!....

----------


## malyutka_e

> Не в моде, это госзаказ (приют и больница), причём оба от Дмитренко.


 Так может наш неизвестный домик это "левый заказ" Дмитренко?

----------


## malyutka_e

Вложение 8478685

----------


## Танюшка28

Территориальная Громада г.Одессы

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ! СОХРАНИМ СТАРУЮ ОДЕССУ!
26.07.2014 суббота в 11 часов, сбор Одесситов пл. Льва Толстого.
НЕЗАКОННАЯ СТРОЙКА В ИСТОРИЧЕСКОМ ЦЕНТРЕ ОДЕССЫ!
Открытый разговор с инвестором "КАДОРР ГРУП" г-ном Аднаном Киваном в Горсовете не помог. Мнение Одесситов не услышано.
СТРОЙКА НЕ ОСТАНОВЛЕНА.
Небоскребы на ул. Асташкина, 29, будут в 3 раза выше чем дома по улицам Асташкина, Дегтярной, Л. Толстова, и других домов центра города; в 2 раза выше чем Спасо-Преображенский собор на Соборной площади.
Одесситы требуют немедленно прекратить незаконное строительство в историческом центре Одессы.
Во вторник 29 июля будет проведен брифинг.
В случае неисполнения требований Одесситов пройдёт массовая акция против недобросовестных инвесторов и коррупции чиновников Горсовета, ГАСК
02 августа!
НЕБОСКРЕБАМ НЕ МЕСТО В ЦЕНТРЕ ОДЕССЫ!
Максимальный репост. Звоните знакомым.
Здесь нет политики - это вопрос спасения Одессы для наших детей.

----------


## Танюшка28

По просьбам неравнодушных Одесситов скидываю здесь это объявление, надеюсь Нас поддержат.А вот и наша темка http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2341424

----------


## malyutka_e

> По просьбам неравнодушных Одесситов скидываю здесь это объявление, надеюсь Нас поддержат.А вот и наша темка http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2341424


 Сегодня 29 июля. А собраться надо 26-го. А машины времени у вас нет в кустах? Тнюшка28, у вас с головой все в порядке?

----------


## Танюшка28

С головой у меня все в порядке, не переживайте...Если Вы прочитаете до конца или более внимательно, то заметите, в случае неисполнения требований Одесситов пройдёт массовая акция против недобросовестных инвесторов и коррупции чиновников Горсовета, ГАСК 02 августа!

----------


## SaMoVar

Malyutka_e, не стоит обижать человека, который хочет наконец-то поучаствовать в судьбе города. Танюшка, продолжайте - в интернете могут и похлеще рубить. 2 августа я буду точно.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Malyutka_e, не стоит обижать человека, который хочет наконец-то поучаствовать в судьбе города. Танюшка, продолжайте - в интернете могут и похлеще рубить. 2 августа я буду точно.


 Да, немного погорячился.

----------


## Viktoz

> в случае неисполнения требований Одесситов


 Каждый день там  проезжаю, специально обратил внимание и судя по вчерашней и сегодняшней (с самого раннего утра) активности на стройплощадке, работе кранов и т.д. никто  даже не думает прекращать строительство.
Заглядывал через забор, котлован на несколько этажей вглубь, и как мне показалось - оголились или старые катакомбы, или подземные туннели.

----------


## феерический

Завидую строителям - столько интересных находок смогут сделать...

----------


## Viktoz

> Завидую строителям - столько *интересных находок* смогут сделать...


 Это для нас они интересны, для историков, краеведов... а для строителей все то, что нельзя сдать на металлолом или пропить - неинтересно...

----------


## Trs

1. Снесён дом на Осипова, 40.
2. Вероятно, будет снесён заброшенный дом на Михайловской площади: ГИК утвердил строительство новых домов в том квартале.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вероятно, будет снесён заброшенный дом на Михайловской площади: ГИК утвердил строительство новых домов в том квартале.


 До революции этот дом принадлежал Михайловской церкви. Еще при Гурвице они пытались его вернуть, но безуспешно.

----------


## Trs

Информация от Бориса Грачикова: загадочный дом сфотографирован на Слободке и принадлежал Пшихоцкому.

----------


## Sergey Rozzman

*Главный одесский профессор-масон беспредельничает
*
Все мы знаем именитого и почтенного профессора Николая Андреевича Войнаровского. Одесса помнит заслуги своих людей. Но ведь нельзя все время жить только прошлым!
Когда такой уважаемый человек опускается так низко, всем становится очевидно его нутро.
Как-то это не по-Одесски, чтобы масон так явно отписывал себе государственную собственность. Получается, что либо он не масон, либо здания больниц не государственные. Но Войнаровский все-таки член «Приморской Ложи», а больницы таки государственные.

_Возникает только один вывод. Даже среди масонов как и на бирже есть «Свиньи»._

http://www.kolocol.com/odesskie-novosti/416-glavnyj-odesskij-professor-mason-bespredelnichaet.html

----------


## Kamin

На ул. Болгарской № 39 в парадной начали ремонт (жильцы долго добивались). И при снятии старых слоев покраски и шпаклевки обнаружена роспись на стенах и лесницных маршах снизу. Рабоы приостановили (по словам жильцов) и решается вопрос как продолжить ремонт дальше. 
[

----------


## Antique

> Информация от Бориса Грачикова: загадочный дом сфотографирован на Слободке и принадлежал Пшихоцкому.


 А адрес?




> На ул. Болгарской № 39 в парадной начали ремонт (жильцы долго добивались). И при снятии старых слоев покраски и шпаклевки обнаружена роспись на стенах и лесницных маршах снизу. Рабоы приостановили (по словам жильцов) и решается вопрос как продолжить ремонт дальше.


 Восхитительно, на Молдаванке такое скорее всего больше нигде не встречается.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Информация от Бориса Грачикова: загадочный дом сфотографирован на Слободке и принадлежал Пшихоцкому.


 Это было написано на обороте фото, но Боря, конечно,  ничего не сказал :smileflag: . А вот адреса там не было, его-то он и хотел узнать.  Это была проверка форума на вшивость.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Восхитительно, на Молдаванке такое скорее всего больше нигде не встречается.


 Скорее, встречается. Просто все замазано. Такие росписи в парадных были, скорее, правилом, чем исключением. Даже в небогатых домах. Таких росписей и более художественных по городу много. Но это было до исторического материализма :smileflag: . Со времен советской власти другое правило - красить зеленой масляной краской панели (сортирный дизайн). Или, например,  кованую решетку красить к празднику 98-й раз черной битумной краской не очистив предыдущие слои. Вот это по-нашему!

Кстати, таким же чудесным образом из под облезшей покраски появилась роспись на последем этаже караимского дома на Троицкой.

----------


## Antique

> Скорее, встречается. Просто все замазано.


 Набирая сообщение я как раз имел ввиду видимое, так как конечно же это может быть не единичный вариант. Но вот с тем, что росписи были везде, не соглашусь. Как правило, росписи или венецианскую шпатлёвку можно обнаружить в достаточно дорогих домах.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Набирая сообщение я как раз имел ввиду видимое, так как конечно же это может быть не единичный вариант. Но вот с тем, что росписи были везде, не соглашусь. Как правило, росписи или венецианскую шпатлёвку можно обнаружить в достаточно дорогих домах.


 В данном случае "венецианской штукатурки" как раз нет. Обычная роспись по подготовленной основе. А росписи стен пейзажами и жанровыми сценами были и в недорогих домах. Я когда-то выкладывал фото таких пейзажей, которые расчистил вместе с Суриловым. Это было в доме Буша на Бунина, 38.

----------


## Antique

> В данном случае "венецианской штукатурки" как раз нет.


 Я не про данный случай, видно же по тексту.




> А росписи стен пейзажами и жанровыми сценами были и в недорогих домах. Я когда-то выкладывал фото таких пейзажей, которые расчистил вместе с Суриловым. Это было в доме Буша на Бунина, 38.


 Ну дом Буша не показатель, реконструкция была проведена в одно из двух последних десятилетий Российской империи, к тому времени дому было лет 60-80. Реконструкция сама по себе достаточно не типовая, а учитывая возраст дома сомнительно, что до реконструкции подъезд имел какое либо оформление.

----------


## malyutka_e

Что скажете? http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/2496320/post280526309/#

----------


## Trs

Именно такие статьи превращают Одессу из города технического прогресса в балаган с мишками япончиками, соньками и тому подобным налётом, с которого легко срубить деньги. Пипл хавает, так сказать.

----------


## malyutka_e

Новая картина на стене Нового базара и мозаика на фасаде.

Вложение 8519447 Вложение 8519499

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Именно такие статьи превращают Одессу из города технического прогресса в балаган с мишками япончиками, соньками и тому подобным налётом, с которого легко срубить деньги. Пипл хавает, так сказать.


 Да, действительно. В начале статья показалась вроде как на серьёзную тему, а по ходу -- переход на сплошной дешёвый балаган с топорным и плоским юмором для низкоинтеллектуальной толпы.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Новая картина на стене Нового базара и мозаика на фасаде.
> 
> Вложение 8519447 Вложение 8519499


 мозаика уже успела испортиться

----------


## translator

> Новая картина на стене Нового базара и мозаика на фасаде.
> Вложение 8519447 Вложение 8519499


 Я писал об этом: http://dr-trans.livejournal.com/220749.html

И вот это внимательно: http://dr-trans.livejournal.com/221042.html

----------


## malyutka_e

На одесских сайтах говорят, что из дома Шестопала-Чернигова сделали гостиницу. Цитата: "На Букинге появились номера… Хотим приехать отдохнуть, но фото очень уж на фотошоп смахивают." Это правда?

----------


## Trs

На чердаке.

----------


## Mckenzie

Всем привет!
Сделал вот по Воронцову.
Больше года меня не было, решил к вам заглянуть, ну и сразу выкладываю то, что сделал совсем недавно.

----------


## Mckenzie

А также поигрался с Греческой улицей, известный всем вид я думаю.


Ну и из той же серии - Кафе РобинА, и Александровский проспект.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ну и из той же серии - Кафе РобинА, и Александровский проспект.


 Александровский не получился. На фото с кафе Робина надо было резкость навести на дома, на не на руку.

----------


## Antique

На фасаде дома Райха кем-то неизвестным было вдруг принято решение разместить надпись "Дом Бабеля". http://o1.ua/news/v-odesse-poyavilsya-imennoy.html Непонятная инициатива.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На фасаде дома Райха кем-то неизвестным было вдруг принято решение разместить надпись "Дом Бабеля". http://o1.ua/news/v-odesse-poyavilsya-imennoy.html Непонятная инициатива.


 Эта надпись появилась, как минимум, месяца два назад. Чего только сейчас про нее вспомнили?  Версия: Бабель так мечтательно смотрит на этот дом, что ему решили его подарить :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Это название какого-то предприятия в цокольном этаже. Не знаю какой у него будет род деятельности.

----------


## kravshik

Друзья-кто знает свежее расписание электрички Одесса-Б. Днестровский.
первые электрички на Белгород???

----------


## Гидрант

6:51
http://rasp.yandex.ua/station/961622...ban&ncrnd=4561

----------


## Mckenzie

Большая Московская

----------


## Jaak Logus

> «Горбатый» мост открыли после ремонта: работали бракоделы: http://dumskaya.net/news/gorbatyj-most-otkryli-no-otremontirovali-kak-to--029735/


 На сайте Одесской ж.д. пояснили, почему при ремонте моста не демонтировали рельсы.

http://odz.gov.ua/news/




> Крім того Рудольф Мелкумян пояснив чому при виконанні ремонтних робіт на Горбатому мості у вересні минулого року не було повністю демонтовано трамвайні рейки. При демонтажі трамвайних рейок на підході до мосту працівники Одеської дистанції колії виявили, що ще при будівництві цього мосту рейки було укладено таким чином, що бетон доходив до рівня головки рейки. Тобто демонтаж рейок позбавить міст запасу міцності, а це загрожуватиме його безпечній експлуатації. У планах залізничників приведення до естетичного стану конструкції мосту, бетонних опор. Перш за все конструкцію треба покрити ґрунтівкою, пофарбувати. «Згодом плануємо встановити підсвітку для того, щоб, в’їжджаючи у місто, пасажири бачили не занедбану територію, а світлі охайні конструкції. Сподіваємося, що наші добрі починання та старання знайдуть відгук у громадян і ті будуть дбайливо ставитися до відремонтованої споруди. Працівники служби відомчої воєнізованої охорони залізниці охоронятимуть міст від посягань несвідомих громадян», - резюмував зустріч із журналістами Рудольф Мелкумян.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

До 1972 года, то есть до электрификации Одесского узла и Одессы Главной в частности, Горбатый мост был несколько ниже. На сколько? Это видно по толщине бетонной промежуточной прокладки между опорами моста и поперечными балками собственно мостовых перекрытий. Было сделано габаритное место для контактного провода. По рассказам стариков того времени, в неэлектрическое время, особенно в лихолетье войн, была "мода" ездить на крышах пассажирских вагонов. Так вот, почти каждое утро под Горбатым мостом подбирали изуродованные трупы незадачливых пассажиров с крыш вагонов, впервые едущих в Одессу и не взявших в расчёт низкий уровень Гобатого моста тогда.

----------


## Antique

А тем временем пожары продолжаются, в частности горела крыша главного здания на Пироговской, 5 и завод Беллино-Фендерих на Приморской, а именно тот самый интересный кирпичный корпус.

----------


## burgui69

Где-то так http://trassae95.com/all/news/2014/08/14/v-odesskom-dyukovskom-parke-hotyat-postroitj-gostinicu-hilton-foto-16417.html

----------


## Trs

На заводе Беллино-Фендерих это уже второй пожар за последнее время.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://dumskaya.net/news/na-sklone-u-langerona-rubyat-derevya-foto-038262/
Парк добивают...

----------


## Antique

> На заводе Беллино-Фендерих это уже второй пожар за последнее время.


 Но на этот раз самое интересное здание сгорело. Остались стены без крыши.

А ещё похоже казино "Один" наконец-таки съехало, но вот незадача, сейчас стены здания на первом этаже у Одина покрашены в белый цвет. Очень уж хочется спросить владельца, а не идиот ли он. Здание же всё покрашено в аутентичный серый цыет, а тут вот такое ярко-белое пятно.

----------


## translator

Ясиновкого/Старопортофранковская -- бывшие склады ГО
(снято сегодня видеорегистратором, поэтому такое качество):



У кого-то есть фото с этой же точки, но до сноса?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ясиновкого/Старопортофранковская -- бывшие склады ГО
> У кого-то есть фото с этой же точки, но до сноса?


 На гугл-картах ноябрь 2011 года

----------


## Kamin

На ул. Прохоровской № 45 на фасадной стене обнаружил такую табличку (у меня в доме такие таблички были с номерами квартир), а тут возможно это нумерация дома в прошлом.

----------


## Antique

> На ул. Прохоровской № 45 на фасадной стене обнаружил такую табличку (у меня в доме такие таблички были с номерами квартир), а тут возможно это нумерация дома в прошлом.


 Да, это дореволюционный номер дома. Отличная находка. Наверное мельницы имели номера 41а и 41б, но в справочниках это не отражено.Хотя не исключено, что так было ранее 1898 года.

----------


## malyutka_e

> http://www.*******/news/599186


 Так раньше так и было. Народ у нас темный. Просто раньше овальное окно было вырублено в толще стены, а сейчас, после реконструкции, овал изобразили из тонкого слоя ракушняка. Овал получился КРИВОЙ. Вот тут проблема с теми, которые делают реставрацию. У Шелюгина нет "прораба-краеведа", который мог бы руководить работами согласно исторически правильным решениям. Делается очередной евроремонт. Пока что аркаду покрыли французской черепицей, хотя, изначально на ней была итильянская (хорошо, что не металлочерепица). И еще одно сделали зря. Не надо было шлифовать старую поверхность ракушняка. После этого аркада выглядит как новодел (не видно наслоений времени). И еще. Кованый заборчик будет? В общем, сплошной дилетантизм от Шелюгина, хотя идея хорошая.
P.s. Могу пойти тем самым  "прорабом-краеведом" на бесплатной основе. За Одессу обидно! :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

Они сделали все правильно. Такими окна и были. Те, у кого есть старинные изображения Карантинной башни всегда это знали. А такими, как на первом фото, они стали при советской власти. Борис Лукин просто не в курсе. 

Это мнения горожан...

А как по мне так одно то, что уже что то стали делать!!! Просто отлично! Наконец! Молодцы

----------


## SaMoVar

> Так раньше так и было. Народ у нас темный. Просто раньше овальное окно было вырублено в толще стены, а сейчас, после реконструкции, овал изобразили из тонкого слоя ракушняка. Овал получился КРИВОЙ. Вот тут проблема с теми, которые делают реставрацию. У Шелюгина нет "прораба-краеведа", который мог бы руководить работами согласно исторически правильным решениям. Делается очередной евроремонт. Пока что аркаду покрыли французской черепицей, хотя, изначально на ней была итильянская (хорошо, что не металлочерепица). И еще одно сделали зря. Не надо было шлифовать старую поверхность ракушняка. После этого аркада выглядит как новодел (не видно наслоений времени). И еще. Кованый заборчик будет? В общем, сплошной дилетантизм от Шелюгина, хотя идея хорошая.
> P.s. Могу пойти тем самым  "прорабом-краеведом" на бесплатной основе. За Одессу обидно!


 Прийдите и предложите свою помощь. Человек он адекватный и поменять ситуацию к лучшему хочет.

----------


## Mckenzie

Еще одно.

----------


## SaMoVar

Внимание! 20 августа в 11:00 (регистрация в 10:00, по паспорту) в кинозале горсовета, на Думской, 1, состоится первое заседание рабочей группы по благоустройству парков, скверов, охраняемых зеленых зон. Указано, что с привлечением общественности. Наша задача, чтоб общественность была настоящей, а то знаем мы их. ИМХО это очень серьезно, потому что уже видно как Геннадий Труханов относится к зеленым зонам общего пользования, застраивая их всякой дрянью.
Просьба репост!

----------


## Trs

В огорчении обнаружил, что на Стальканате в админпомещениях старого корпуса влепили пластмассовые окна.

----------


## Antique

> В огорчении обнаружил, что на Стальканате в админпомещениях старого корпуса влепили пластмассовые окна.


 Да, тоже давно об этом хотел написать. На втором этаже у левого края.

----------


## SaMoVar

Земля близко!

----------


## malyutka_e

> Они сделали все правильно. Такими окна и были. Те, у кого есть старинные изображения Карантинной башни всегда это знали. А такими, как на первом фото, они стали при советской власти. Борис Лукин просто не в курсе. 
> Это мнения горожан...
> А как по мне так одно то, что уже что то стали делать!!! Просто отлично! Наконец! Молодцы


 А зачем было делать такую дыру в основании башни со стороны моря? Только для освещения цокольного этажа? По-моему, это просто варварство.

Кроме того судя по сетке цоколь будут штукатурить, что тоже будет выглядеть дико. Так уже выглядит увеличенный цоколь на аркаде. Без этой штукатупки строение простояло 200 лет и еще бы простояло столько же. 

Вложение 8569109 Вложение 8569113

----------


## Коннект 002

весьма грубо работают "реставраторы".
Идея со штукатурной неудачная, посмотрел бы и повторили вариант Кирхи

----------


## Antique

Наверное последние удачные ремонтные работы в Одессе проводили сразу после 1944 года, с тех пор специалисты похоже перевелись. Толковых реставраторов и исследователей архитектуры нет уже многие десятилетия.

----------


## razgilday

> А зачем было делать такую дыру в основании башни со стороны моря? Только для освещения цокольного этажа? По-моему, это просто варварство.
> 
> Кроме того судя по сетке цоколь будут штукатурить, что тоже будет выглядеть дико. Так уже выглядит увеличенный цоколь на аркаде. Без этой штукатупки строение простояло 200 лет и еще бы простояло столько же. 
> 
> Вложение 8569109 Вложение 8569113


 Они именно пробили новую дыру???!!! если это так ,то это очень нездраво -это же ослабляет конструкцию башни,еще и учитывая,что она стоит на обрыве в очень неустойчивом положении,ее конечно подпирает немного подпорная стена, а вообще честно говоря немного и похоже ,что там что-то было типа окна и они его немного похабно расширили...или там таки ничего не было в цоколе????? 

кто помнит точно-было там окошко или нет???

я когда бывал в гостях у Ципоркиса,не помню,я был в основном сверху,в подвал он и не пускал......

----------


## malyutka_e

> Они именно пробили новую дыру???!!! если это так ,то это очень нездраво -это же ослабляет конструкцию башни,еще и учитывая,что она стоит на обрыве в очень неустойчивом положении,ее конечно подпирает немного подпорная стена, а вообще честно говоря немного и похоже ,что там что-то было типа окна и они его немного похабно расширили...или там таки ничего не было в цоколе????? 
> кто помнит точно-было там окошко или нет???


 Так понятней?

Вложение 8571410

----------


## razgilday

> Так понятней?
> 
> Вложение 8571410


 понятнее,просто я смотрю стенки этого отверстия тоже закопченные,впечатления что они свежепрорубленные нет.....вот что смутило,вывороченные камни видны конечно...подумал может расширили уже б у окошко.

----------


## malyutka_e

Пропала картина Макса Херцога "Панорама завода Санценбахера": http://*************/news/odesskie_chinovniki_poteryali_kartinu_za_10_tisyach_dollarov_678.html

----------


## malyutka_e

> понятнее,просто я смотрю стенки этого отверстия тоже закопченные,впечатления что они свежепрорубленные нет.....вот что смутило,вывороченные камни видны конечно...подумал может расширили уже б у окошко.


 Раньше в этой башне вообще не было окон, т. к. там хранили порох. Это литография примерно 1870-х годов.

Вложение 8571579

После возникновения Александровского парка в башне прорезали окна. Получился некий домик для садовника.

Б. Лукин всем "доказывает", что овальные окна не соответствуют стилю башни, поэтому не могли ыть такой формы.
*Борис Лукин:* _Окно, как основной конструктивный элемент архитектуры, является стилеобразующим, а овал - декларативный элемент барокко, в то время как фрагмент карантинной крепости является образцом романского стиля. Я не могу поверить Вашим специалистам и буду добиваться исторической справедливости, тем более что речи идет о памятнике истории и культуры Одессы. Опубликуйте исторические материалы , пожалуйста, которыми, якобы, руководствовались Ваши реставраторы. Кстати, многие швы кладки и вышелушевание камня не заделаны, тяга под кровлей полностью не восстановлена..._ 

Ему надо не теоретизировать, зайти в башню и самому убедиться в изначальной овальности окон. Прекрасно видно, что от середины овала вниз бырублен прямоугольник. Наружный тонкий овал это то, что возмутило Лукина.

Реставраторам надо было просто *восстановить до овала вырубленный кусок окна,* а не строить новый овал снаружи.

Вложение 8571572

----------


## Antique

Фортификация это не то поле, где бы наблюдалось следование каким бы то ни было архитектурным стилям. Иногда овальное окно это просто овальное окно, хотя в данном случае не факт, что оно было овальным, в нижней части овал мог быть урезанным.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Фортификация это не то поле, где бы наблюдалось следование каким бы то ни было архитектурным стилям. Иногда овальное окно это просто овальное окно, хотя в данном случае не факт, что оно было овальным, в нижней части овал мог быть урезанным.


  То, что оно было овальным это факт, не зависящий от чьего либо мнения. Если бы овал был урезан изначально, его бы сделали расширяющимся вглубь, как положено. Но на фото видно, что его вырубили (прямоугольно) только для того, чтобы вставить прямоугольную оконную раму с верхним полукругом. Это было сделано *ПОСЛЕ* вырубки овальных окон.

----------


## Antique

> Если бы овал был урезан изначально, его бы сделали расширяющимся вглубь, как положено.


 Может бы и сделали, а может и нет, неужели нет планов? На дореволюционных фотографиях окна усечёные внизу, я думаю, что нет смысла восстанавливать как-то по другому. А то боюсь, что с таким подходом придётся и аркаду замуровать.

----------


## malyutka_e

> На дореволюционных фотографиях окна усечёные внизу.


 Приведите пример дореволюционных фотографий с усеченными внизу окнами.

----------


## Antique

> Приведите пример дореволюционных фотографий с усеченными внизу окнами.


 Окно тут даже арочное


Здесь оно кажется немного сужающимся внизу, но я могу ошибаться
http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=174&pid=3887#top_display_media

----------


## malyutka_e

> Окно тут даже арочное
> 
> 
> Здесь оно кажется немного сужающимся внизу, но я могу ошибаться
> http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=174&pid=3887#top_display_media


 Это же советская фотография 20-30х годов.

----------


## Antique

> Это же советская фотография 20-30х годов.


 В том же сообщении внизу дореволюционная, там тоже самое, я не стал оформлять миниатюру. Хотя... ещё на одной фотографии таки похоже вот овал: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=174&pid=3888#top_display_media Здесь он ещё лучше виден: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=174&pid=21677#top_display_media .

Всё-таки выходит я поспешил, всё совсем не однозначно.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Хотя... ещё на одной фотографии таки похоже вот овал. Здесь он виден: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=174&pid=21677#top_display_media


 Опубликуйте эту картинку на каком-либо одесском сайте, чтобы Борис Лукин, наконец, угомонился. Например сюда:www.******* Он уже всех задолбал.
бал.

----------


## Скрытик

> Так понятней?
> 
> Вложение 8571410


 Смотрите внимательнее. Они выбили заложенные снаружи камни. Внутренняя часть проема многолетняя. Я примерно так у себя в подвале под квартирой выбил вентиляционные отверстия, которые были заложены при лсновании дома. И теперь не знаю что такое сырость в квартире (1й этаж). В советское время умники просто заложили снаружи камнем и заштукатурили.

----------


## Jorjic

Пока идут страшные баталии вокруг Пороховой башни, авральными темпами завершается <...> Мертвецкой башни. С устройством бельведера и отделкой плиткой а ля ретро.

  

С утра наблюдался большой десант телевизионщиков, видимо будет праздничный репортаж по ящику.
Помнится, недели три назад я слышал планерку-накачку с крайним сроком окончания работ 15 августа.
ЗЫ. Да, да, я знаю. Лучше, чем было.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Пока идут страшные баталии вокруг Пороховой башни, авральными темпами завершается <...> Мертвецкой башни. С устройством бельведера и отделкой плиткой а ля ретро.
> ЗЫ. Да, да, я знаю. Лучше, чем было.


 Кошмар какой-то.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Смотрите внимательнее. Они выбили заложенные снаружи камни. Внутренняя часть проема многолетняя. Я примерно так у себя в подвале под квартирой выбил вентиляционные отверстия, которые были заложены при лсновании дома. И теперь не знаю что такое сырость в квартире (1й этаж). В советское время умники просто заложили снаружи камнем и заштукатурили.


 Вид этого проема изнутри.

Вложение 8582570

Вот еще одна, большая ниша с заложенным входом. Может именно через этот вход вносили в башню порох, снятый с судов, стоящих на карантине... Он расположен как раз между аркадной стеной и стеной, спускающейся по склону в порт, т. е. внутри Карантина.

Вложение 8582576

----------


## Antique

Затея с башней всё хуже и хуже начинает пахнуть.

----------


## razgilday

> Затея с башней всё хуже и хуже начинает пахнуть.


 как говорят-переведите,поподробнее....чтобы мы не принюхивались???)))

----------


## razgilday

> Вид этого проема изнутри.
> 
> Вложение 8582570
> 
> Вот еще одна, большая ниша с заложенным входом. Может именно через этот вход вносили в башню порох, снятый с судов, стоящих на карантине... Он расположен как раз между аркадной стеной и стеной, спускающейся по склону в порт, т. е. внутри Карантина.
> 
> Вложение 8582576


 интересное фото-необычное

----------


## malyutka_e

Мне рассказывали старожилы, что в парке Победы (Ленина) в 1941 году казнили много евреев. А вот нашлась фотография этого места, снятая в 1997 году. Я думаю, все его узнали.
Подпись: _Odessa (Ukraine), Dendro Park (Jewish old people, women and children were thrown into a 330–m-deep pit cave while still alive in an act of retaliation in October 1941; closed with a mound after the war)._
_ОДЕССА, ДЕНДРОПАРК ПАРК. Одесса (Украина), дендропарк, еврейские старики, женщины и дети были брошены в 330-м-глубокую яму (пещеру) еще живыми во время акта мести в октябре 1941 года; закрыто с насыпью после войны._
Бысторо не могу найти, но недавно появились немецкие аэрофотосъемки Одессы высокого качества. Там был и парк. Интересно, видно ли там эту яму?

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще одно расстрельное место - площадь Толбухина. Фото 1997 года.
Подпись: _Odessa (Ukraine), Tolbukhin Square (site where 24.000 Jews were executed in Oct. 1941 in retaliation for an attack on the headquarters of the Romanian occupation troops).
View of the execution site behind Tolbukhin square with memorial stone._

_Одесса, площадь Толбухина (место, где  в октябре 1941 года были казнены 24.000 евреев   в ответ на нападение на главный штаб румынских оккупационных войск)._

Вложение 8585507

Кто знает, этот памятный знак сохранился?

----------


## Kamin

Знак памяти  о сожженных в 1941 году одесситах и пленных воинах стоит на своем месте и сооружен еще один недалеко от него и есть указатель у дороги о  этом Мемориале. Последние годы идет много разговоров о сносе поселка "Шалимовка" (так его называют, те кто получил там жилье в 50-тые годы. ) так как вокруг уже бурно строится много многоэтажек.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Знак памяти  о сожженных в 1941 году одесситах и пленных воинах стоит на своем месте и сооружен еще один недалеко от него и есть указатель у дороги о  этом Мемориале. Последние годы идет много разговоров о сносе поселка "Шалимовка" (так его называют, те кто получил там жилье в 50-тые годы. ) так как вокруг уже бурно строится много многоэтажек.


 Это место, которое окружено сплошным забором?

----------


## Antique

> Мне рассказывали старожилы, что в парке Победы (Ленина) в 1941 году казнили много евреев. А вот нашлась фотография этого места, снятая в 1997 году. Я думаю, все его узнали.


 На фото кажется подземная пожарная цистерна, или.. скажем так, нечто техническое.

----------


## Коннект 002

> Еще одно расстрельное место - площадь Толбухина. Фото 1997 года.
> Подпись: _Odessa (Ukraine), Tolbukhin Square (site where 24.000 Jews were executed in Oct. 1941 in retaliation for an attack on the headquarters of the Romanian occupation troops).
> View of the execution site behind Tolbukhin square with memorial stone._
> 
> _Одесса, площадь Толбухина (место, где  в октябре 1941 года были казнены 24.000 евреев   в ответ на нападение на главный штаб румынских оккупационных войск)._
> 
> Вложение 8585507
> 
> Кто знает, этот памятный знак сохранился?


 да. Это кажется то место или же рядом ,где то в 100м находится ещё один памятный знак

----------


## malyutka_e

> Мне рассказывали старожилы, что в парке Победы (Ленина) в 1941 году казнили много евреев. А вот нашлась фотография этого места, снятая в 1997 году. Я думаю, все его узнали. Бысторо не могу найти, но недавно появились немецкие аэрофотосъемки Одессы высокого качества. Там был и парк. Интересно, видно ли там эту яму?


 Нашел аэрофото. Вот эта яма.

Вложение 8586509

----------


## sashiki

> Нашел аэрофото. Вот эта яма.


 Выходит где то в районе горки... (Холм насыпной, катались там зимой...)
И, к стати, теория о стволе щахты в качестве могильника подтверждения не нашла.

----------


## razgilday

> Выходит где то в районе горки... (Холм насыпной, катались там зимой...)
> И, к стати, *теория о стволе щахты в качестве могильника подтверждения не нашла*.


 ПОЧЕМУ, судя по глубине шахты может это таки была шахта,или что скажешь??? ты у нас спец по этой части.

и насколько реальна указана глубина,что-то очень странно 330 м.,как даже для шахты очень много,может кто-то ошибся.....???

да это место возле горки,но горка насыпана в результате углубления прудов и  землю оставили специально для создания рельефа...

----------


## Kartush2006

Ув. форумчане, подскажите, что за место?

----------


## razgilday

> На фото кажется подземная пожарная цистерна, или.. скажем так, нечто техническое.


 на фото...видны трубы более современные..там сейчас  находится насосный узел управления фонтанами

а вот что там было раньше,неизвестно-надеюсь кто-то просветит.....так как интересно...и еще поражает глубина шахты,если конечно еще раз повторюсь -не ошиблись с размерами-глубиной

----------


## razgilday

> Нашел аэрофото. Вот эта яма.
> 
> Вложение 8586509


 предлагаю разместить эти сообщения и в теме про парк,мсожет и там нам помогут,все таки профильная тема,может кто из старожилов там поможет

----------


## razgilday

> Ув. форумчане, подскажите, что за место?
> Вложение 8586705


 что-то знакомое...пока не узнаю....может это Преображенская...вид с Колокольни Успенского собора..

.но это более ранний вид....в каком году построили Успенский собор.???

----------


## Trs

Бунина и Екатерининская.

----------


## SaMoVar

Читал, что была вертикальная штольня в катакомбы. И туда сбрасывали трупы.
По Толбухина (скорее 3-я станция) - то есть официальный памятник и то, что местные жители построили. То, что построили местные - точно отображает один из могильников.

----------


## Грачиков

Бунина угол Екатерининской.

----------


## Грачиков

Саша не могу до тебя дозвониться.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Читал, что была вертикальная штольня в катакомбы. И туда сбрасывали трупы.
> По Толбухина (скорее 3-я станция) - то есть официальный памятник и то, что местные жители построили. То, что построили местные - точно отображает один из могильников.


 А что про парк ленина?

----------


## razgilday

> А что про парк ленина?


 Есть специальная тема,там обсуждается парк

----------


## Trs

> Саша не могу до тебя дозвониться.


 Думаю, это обо мне. После того, как я поймал падающий чемодан бедром, мой телефон пошёл мелкими трещинами и пока малопригоден к использованию.

----------


## razgilday

> Думаю, это обо мне. После того, как я поймал падающий чемодан бедром, мой телефон пошёл мелкими трещинами и пока малопригоден к использованию.


 Побил телефон-спас хозяина)))

А кто поможет таки насчет ствола или пещеры в парке Ленина???
то что там были расстрелы слышал , знаю
но интересно таки насчет этого шурфа или пещеры...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Думаю, это обо мне. После того, как я поймал падающий чемодан бедром, мой телефон пошёл мелкими трещинами и пока малопригоден к использованию.


 Саша, так сим-карта легко вставляется в другой телефон))))))))))))).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Есть специальная тема,там обсуждается парк


 http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=160488&page=69

----------


## SaMoVar

> А что про парк ленина?


 Вертикальная штольня. Штольня в парке была и это 100%. А вот насчёт расстрелов - не помню точно. Думаю, что Александр Бабич имеет более полную информацию.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вертикальная штольня. Штольня в парке была и это 100%. А вот насчёт расстрелов - не помню точно. Думаю, что Александр Бабич имеет более полную информацию.


 Об этом рассказывал В. Нетребский. И про штольню и про казни. А Бабич, если знает, пусть здесь напишет. Думаю, все ему будут благодарны.

----------


## malyutka_e

Во Львове сегодня пустили восстановленный ретро трамвай, которому больше 100 лет. Вот бы и нам так!

----------


## razgilday

> Во Львове сегодня пустили восстановленный ретро трамвай, которому больше 100 лет. Вот бы и нам так!


 У нас один вагон уже отреставрировали

----------


## razgilday

теперь на очереди еще один....под восстановление,думаю правда что этот вагон  скорее будет не находу,в виде памятника

* грузовой вагон, переделанный из московского вагона Ф 1912 г. выпуска. Старейший вагон Одессы ждет своей судьбы.
*


Но восстановить его будет интересно

Если у кого есть предложения и идеи по восстановлению,несмотря на смутные времена ,будет интересно обсудить.

----------


## Trs

> Во Львове сегодня пустили восстановленный ретро трамвай, которому больше 100 лет. Вот бы и нам так!


 Он и так у них был. На ходу. Почти в оригинале, с небольшими изменениями.




> теперь на очереди еще один....под восстановление,думаю правда что этот вагон  скорее будет не находу,в виде памятника
> 
> Но восстановить его будет интересно
> 
> Если у кого есть предложения и идеи по восстановлению,несмотря на смутные времена ,будет интересно обсудить.


 Вы можете составить смету восстановления? Сейчас можно помочь только этим.

----------


## exse

Питерцы не догадались, что "ЗИРКА " дала бы больше прибыли:


Питерский музей горэлектротранса.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41:

----------


## Trs

Вы не поверите через что пришлось пройти музейщикам и защитникам памятников, чтобы на месте этого исторического трампарка не появился торгово-развлекательный комплекс. 

А обанкротившийся ОРЗЭТ был лёгкой добычей для Чёрного.

----------


## razgilday

> Вы не поверите через что пришлось пройти музейщикам и защитникам памятников, чтобы на месте этого исторического трампарка не появился торгово-развлекательный комплекс. 
> 
> А обанкротившийся ОРЗЭТ был лёгкой добычей для Чёрного.


 Но они смогли через это пройти,а наш ОГЭТ не смог выделить один бокс для музея,хотя место самое то!!! было как раз...тем более он столько стоял заброшенный..

еще зависит и от самих единомышленников-горожан,они смогли отстоять...!

----------


## Trs

Это чужие боксы. ОГЭТ и ОРЗЭТ — это не одно и то же. И когда ОРЗЭТ разорили — его помещения ушли в судебном порядке.

----------


## razgilday

> Это чужие боксы. ОГЭТ и ОРЗЭТ — это не одно и то же. И когда ОРЗЭТ разорили — его помещения ушли в судебном порядке.


 второй по счету от здания управления очень долго стоял заброшенный и поросший травой,я говорю про основные боксы,главные боксы ОГЭТа

и заезд в него был сразу с веера заезда.

----------


## exse

> Вы не поверите через что пришлось пройти музейщикам и защитникам памятников, чтобы на месте этого исторического трампарка не появился торгово-развлекательный комплекс. 
> 
> А обанкротившийся ОРЗЭТ был лёгкой добычей для Чёрного.


 Почему не поверю? Очень охотно верю! 
Но еще до этой эпопеи с их депо и задолго до появления их питерского "Черного" то же руководство питерского трамвая было, видимо, менее быдловатое и не спешило любыми средствами выполнять план по сдаче металлолома. Им было за что драться. 
У нас осталось полторы калеки, зато в Питере радует количество и разнообразие сохраненных вагонов:

----------


## malyutka_e

Грусно, девицы... И это, наследники бельгийцев!

----------


## SaMoVar

По поводу карантинной стены в парке Шевченко. Получил информацию, что штукатурить НЕ БУДУТ! Чистка + гидрофобное покрытие. Так что успокаиваемся и дышим глубже)))

----------


## Trs

> второй по счету от здания управления очень долго стоял заброшенный и поросший травой,я говорю про основные боксы,главные боксы ОГЭТа
> 
> и заезд в него был сразу с веера заезда.


 Я вам отвечаю ещё раз. Первый и второй бокс принадлежали ОРЗЭТ. Маленький кусочек первого бокса всё ещё наш.

*exse*, это то самое руководство, которое по воле губернаторов закрыло практически весь трамвай в центре города. Музей спасла почётная ссылка губерматери Матвиенко в Совет Федерации. Новый губернатор должен был сделать что-то хорошее и до него удалось достучаться и отбить застройщиков.

----------


## SaMoVar

По штольне в парке Победы. Связался с Александром. Расстрелы имели место быть. И много.

----------


## razgilday

> По штольне в парке Победы. Связался с Александром. Расстрелы имели место быть. И много.


 Найдено на просторах сети:

материал по 56 школе, *Протяженность каменоломен 14625 метров, общий объем - 105300м3 .* Входом в каменоломни служит бетонированный шахтный ствол прямоугольного сечения глубиной 19,5м, пройденный в 1962 году.

Поиски того так называемого "колодца" проходили еще в 90-х, версий и легенд там много ходит. 
По одной из версий расстреливали и сбрасывали в шахтный колодец, 
по второй версии что внизу шахты была группа которая стаскивала тела в коридоры шахты. 
В то время когда в парке Победы строился летний кинотеатр, при строительстве были обнаружены человеческие останки, кто ими занимался и куда делись подзабыл малеха.  Кстати под парком победы находится часть выработок. *Общая площадь лабиринтов составляет около 14,800км,* там находится если меня не подводит память 8 шахт сбитых вместе. Первая шахта была открыта в 1890 затертом году, кстати вот вход который за 56-й школой он как раз пробит в 60-х годах недалеко от входа первой шахты.




Кроме ствола, засыпанного стеклами, интерес представляет еще один ствол, в засыпке которого встречается много битой посуды иностранного производства, электроарматура начала прошлого века, винтовочные гильзы 1914 и 1916 годов и много других интересных вещиц начала 20-го века.

Более того, оказалось, что наиболее "подозрительный" ствол, находящийся в центре парка, который считался наиболее вероятным местом захоронения, был засыпан в самом начале 20-го века, видимо в 1903 году, и не мог вести в ту шахту, которая по некоторым сведениям работала в конце 30-х годов (шахта "Милиции"). Место, обозначенное на плане №107, и считавшееся шахтным стволом, который предположительно был засыпан в интервале с 1930 по 1950 годы, оказалось местом складирования породы от расчистки ствола №36. это было выяснено благодаря работам члена спелеостологического клуба "Поиск" Андрея Бараненко, произведенных в январе 2003 года. Им же по материальным остаткам (осколки посуды, гильзы 1916 года, бытовые предметы, остатки архаичной электротехнический арматуры), о которых уже было сказано, был определен возраст засыпки ствола №36. Это 20-е годы прошлого века. Не было найдено ни одного предмета 30-50 годов. 
до этого эту "мусорку" мало кто исследовал,

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересная статья: http://gazeta.ua/ru/articles/history...estnika/292952

А вот трамвай, который восстановили во Львове. Раскраска, правда, немного диковатая.

Вложение 8594278

----------


## Скрытик

Смотрите какой интересны лот. Цена, конечно дурная, но сам факт:
http://aukro.ua/fotografiya-na-dereve-odessa-ulica-deribasovskaya-i4542816859.html

----------


## doc-men

Друзья, всё обсуждение, касательно парка Победы (им. В.И. Ленина) продублировал в теме, посвященной его истории. 


http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2132663&p=50269561&viewfull=1#post50269561

----------


## razgilday

> Друзья, всё обсуждение, касательно парка Победы (им. В.И. Ленина) продублировал в теме, посвященной его истории. 
> 
> 
> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2132663&p=50269561&viewfull=1#post50269561


 считаю ,что так будет правильно,тут в теме конечно тоже не помешало немного обсуждение дополнительно -и в теме про парк будет все равно уместнее,

а я еще вынес его тоже в профильную тему..".про подземелья ,шахты и другие сооружения"


"*Вопрос к знающим. Старые городские коммуникации: люки, глубокие шахты, колодцы, кто то знает о их истории и для чего они?"
*
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=985705

----------


## malyutka_e

> считаю ,что так будет правильно,тут в теме конечно тоже не помешало немного обсуждение дополнительно -и в теме про парк будет все равно уместнее,
> 
> а я еще вынес его тоже в профильную тему..".про подземелья ,шахты и другие сооружения"


 Не надо распыляться! Там, в этой теме полтора человека. Там не с кем обсуждать. Здесь - профессионалы истории города. Поэтому, нецелесообразно плодить новые темы.

----------


## doc-men

Мы не против, но потом найди адресную информацию на 1462 странице на мазохизм смахивает. Тем более, мы не плодим темы, а просто продублировали квинтэссенцию.

----------


## razgilday

> Мы не против, но потом найди адресную информацию на 1462 странице на мазохизм смахивает. Тем более, мы не плодим темы, а просто продублировали квинтэссенцию.


 Да, мы и не плодили темы
Просто закинули для дополнения в прямую тему про парк
да и тему тоже немножко поддержать не мешает..

Да и тут то оно осталось тоже,
здесь конечно больше спецов

----------


## Viktoz

А тем временем на Комсомольской/Л.Толстого на Кивановской стройке высотки уже второй этаж начали поднимать... Работают не покладая рук, даже на выходные и праздники...

----------


## Preyer

В Википедии о жилмассиве Таирова сказано:



> Посёлок строился быстро и сформировался в нынешних границах уже к 1977 году. Тогда же началась застройка микрорайона «Школьный», где строились дома по улучшенным проектам. Летом 1972 года в новом районе появились «Пассаж» и «Детский мир», - неизменные атрибуты советского быта. Открылись и первые школы, обучение в которых поначалу шло в 2 смены.


 Если с "Детским миром" мне всё понятно (я так понимаю, речь идет о том "Детском мире", который находился на месте нынешного Сильпо на Королева), то что за "Пассаж" - не понимаю совсем. О чем речь?

----------


## malyutka_e

Пара картинок из ранней Одессы.

Вложение 8601934 Вложение 8601935

----------


## malyutka_e

Первая Мисс Одесса-87 Наташа Атаманова.

Вложение 8602365

----------


## Antique

> Пара картинок из ранней Одессы.


 А у фотографии известен год?

----------


## Trs

1870 в названии файла. Уже второй ранний снимок окрестностей этого перекрёстка.

----------


## Antique

> 1870 в названии файла. Уже второй ранний снимок окрестностей этого перекрёстка.


 Наверное соседние кадры на плёнке.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Наверное соседние кадры на плёнке.


 Тогда пленку еще не изобрели. Тогда были фотопластинки.

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще один "соседний" кадр :smileflag: 

Вложение 8603062

----------


## Коннект 002

> Парк Шевченко, Литмузей и Аллея звёзд: Одессу готовят ко Дню города
> 
> В Одессе полным ходом идут масштабные ремонтные и реставрационные работы, многие из которых планируется завершить ко Дню города.
> 
> Об этом в ходе аппаратного совещания сообщил заммэра Вячеслав Шандрык.
> 
> По его словам, близки к завершению работы по восстановлению аркады и сторожевой башни в парке Шевченко. Первый этап работ будет завершён уже к 30 августа, в ближайшее время закончится реставрация пушек и якоря, а также благоустройство прилегающей территории. Кроме того, на этом месте будет оборудована смотровая площадка, а внутри неё — *выставка одесского клеймённого кирпича времён первой застройки города.*


 скажите, а греческий или турецкий кирпич Гаджибея  кто то видел?

----------


## Antique

> Тогда пленку еще не изобрели. Тогда были фотопластинки.


 О, как я мог забыть!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

На переднем плане, внизу, мне кажется, Пушкинская улица, а вдаль наверх наискосок -- Полицейская...
Г.Ы. Тут меня поправили. Точно, Екатерининская.

----------


## SaMoVar

> скажите, а греческий или турецкий кирпич Гаджибея  кто то видел?


 Под колоннадой.

----------


## Antique

> На переднем плане, внизу, мне кажется, Пушкинская улица


 Это Екатерининская, с костёла снимали.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Это Екатерининская, с костёла снимали.


 А не с Покровской?

----------


## Antique

> А не с Покровской?


 Нет, я узнаю дома. Покровская слева за кадром. Если бы фотограф немного повернулся, то её было бы видно на заднем плане.

----------


## malyutka_e

Не могу понять, что это за событие. Оно описано в названии файла. 1944 год.

Вложение 8607416

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Взоры обращены к Куликовому полю. Возможно, кого-то встречают или провожают. Вокзал-то за спиной фотографа.

Г.Ы. Вчера наблюдал, как вскрыли тротуар на остановке троллейбуса напротив круглого сквера. Под слоем плиткой и асфальта, рабочие выковыривали кладку брусчатки, по характеру её укладки и её угла относительно улиц, можно предположить, что сюда продолжалась проезжая дорога с Куликового поля

----------


## malyutka_e

> Взоры обращены к Куликовому полю. Возможно, кого-то встречают или провожают. Вокзал-то за спиной фотографа.


 Вы, как всегда, "капитан очевидность" :smileflag: . Я спрашиваю, ЧТО ИМЕННО происходит.

----------


## Киров

10 апреля...была поздняя весна...бойцы пишут,что ещё 4 числа в Коблево была метель и мороз...Это я к тому,что зелени нет.Точно освобождение,иначе бы стока мужиков не высыпало  на улицу.Батя рассказывал,что последние дни они сидели в катакомбе по Ольгиевскому спуску 2...потом пришёл немец во двор и сказал,чтобы все ушли-их сдали и на завтра намечена облава...Американские репортёры с первого дня освобождения тёрлись в Одессе и отсылали фото в АР-думаю,что это их работа ...и подпись на английском.На Куликовом поле был парад освободителей.Что то я по написал..,ну там же и написано-"Митинг в освобождённой Одессе"...

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Вы, как всегда, "капитан очевидность". Я спрашиваю, ЧТО ИМЕННО происходит.


  В имени файла указано, что одесситы проводят митинг в честь освобождения города.

----------


## Киров

А ту перекладину вероятно румыны использовали ,как виселицу...любили они это дело.А кстати там возможно и наши кого то готовят к отправке на тот свет.Вот фото казни после освобождения на Тираспольской площади.

----------


## razgilday

Друзья,тут недавно была ссылка ,по изучению подземелий  и штольни в парке Ленина  с другого форума исторического-,ее что убрали или я не тут ее видел,кто обратил внимание????

----------


## ebreo

> Друзья,была ссылка тут недавно,по изучению подземелий  и штольни- в парке Ленина,ее что убрали или я не тут ее видел,кто обратил внимание????


  Перенесли вот сюда: http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2132663&p=50269561&viewfull=1#post50269561

----------


## razgilday

> Перенесли вот сюда: http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2132663&p=50269561&viewfull=1#post50269561


 Спасибо ,но речь шла о другом форуме военно-историческом...???

вот эта ссылка интересна,а то там форум тоже огромный информации там море,пока найти не могу...
скорее всего ее убрали отсюда...

----------


## malyutka_e

Парк Ленина. 1976 год.

Вложение 8609905

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Парк Ленина. 1976 год.
> Вложение 8609905


 На снимке виден старый железобетонный мостик через остров на другую сторону, этого мостика сегодня нет. О нём сегодня напоминают только два бетонных основания от поручней на берегу. Нынешний мостик металлический, чуть ближе к порогу разных уровней озера (буквально сегодня там был). 
Вложение 8612955
Каскад малых фонтанов отлично помню. Вдоль пешеходных дорожек видны фонарные столбики со светильниками, стилизованные под грибы. Я помню, как их монтировали в 1975 году. В каменных нишах хорошо видны прожектора для ночной подсветки игры фонтанов. Сегодня только те ниши и пооставались.

----------


## malyutka_e

> В имени файла указано, что одесситы проводят митинг в честь освобождения города.


 Короче, проехали...

----------


## malyutka_e

> На снимке виден старый мостик через остров на другую сторону, этого мостика сегодня нет. О нём сегодня напоминают только два бетонных основания от поручней на берегу. Нынешний мостик металлический, чуть ближе к порогу разных уровней озера (буквально сегодня там был).


 Все так страдают из-за этого мостика, как будто это было какое-то произведение архитектуры. Обычный бетонный мостик и больше ничего. То, что действительно выглядит диковато, так это новое бетонное ограждение. Раньше оно было практически незаметно и переход от берега к воде выглядел почти естественно. А сейчас ограждение как забор отделяет воду от суши, да еще покрашено в нолубой цвет, как в бассейнах. Грубо и неестественно.

----------


## феерический

> А сейчас ограждение как забор отделяет воду от суши, да еще покрашено в нолубой цвет, как в бассейнах. Грубо и неестественно.


 Мне кажется что это продиктовано техникой безопасности. Дети, велосипеды, собачки... Голубой цвет бесит, поддерживаю.

----------


## Коннект 002

Пивзавод Санценбахера уже можно хоронить и заносить его кирпичики в будущий музей в Карантинной башне? Дали разрешение на застройку его территории

----------


## malyutka_e

> Пивзавод Санценбахера уже можно хоронить и заносить его кирпичики в будущий музей в Карантинной башне? Дали разрешение на застройку его территории


 Он уже много лет не пивзавод, а руины. Застройку, как я понимаю, будет вести компания имени Каркашадзе. Она уничтожила пивзавод и все исторические здания на улице Довженко, изуродовала угол Кирпичного и Французского бульвара своими дикими постройками. И после этого еще Кирпичный переулок переименовали в Каркашадзе. Это сверхнаглость.
Была единственная ПОДЛИННАЯ КАРТИНА (ОРИГИНАЛ) завода Санценбахера (размером 2 х 1м) Франца Герцога и та пропала в недрах облуправления культуры
Если кто не знает кто такой Ф. Герцог, то его картину панорамы выставки 1910 года в Одессе, наверно, знают все. Но панорама выставки не сохранилась в оригинале, только печатные версии.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> да еще покрашено в нолубой цвет, как в бассейнах. Грубо и неестественно.


 


> Голубой цвет бесит, поддерживаю.


 Волонтерам подскажите, они быстро желтого добавят.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> На снимке виден старый железобетонный мостик через остров на другую сторону, этого мостика сегодня нет. О нём сегодня напоминают только два бетонных основания от поручней на берегу. Нынешний мостик металлический, чуть ближе к порогу разных уровней озера (буквально сегодня там был).


 В профильной теме парка выкладывал фотографию






> Вдоль пешеходных дорожек видны фонарные столбики со светильниками, стилизованные под грибы. Я помню, как их монтировали в 1975 году.


 Такие фонари вроде во всех парках устанавливали? В ЦПКиО им. Т. Шевченка такие же, по памяти, стояли.

----------


## Antique

> Если кто не знает кто такой Ф. Герцог, то его картину панорамы выставки 1910 года в Одессе, наверно, знают все.


 Посмотрел: панорама подписана Max Herzog, а не Францем.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Посмотрел: панорама подписана Max Herzog, а не Францем.


 Конечно, МАКС Герцог! Я его случайно "скрестил" с Францем Гроссом, т. к. готовлю к печати большой альбом литографий Одессы. А там, помимо других, много ФРАНЦА Гросса.

----------


## Скрытик

Софиевская 13 разбирают леса

----------


## malyutka_e

А на Ришельевской,   17 угол Жуковского, почти закончили.   Его назвали домом Бабеля и повесили мемориальную табличку говорящую о том, что он там жил.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вопрос на засыпку. Где был этот магазин? 1971 год.

Вложение 8622784

----------


## Kamin

Рядом с фотографией на Лесенке! ул. Дерибасовская И даже справа виден кусочек Доски почета Центрального района!

----------


## razgilday

> Рядом с фотографией на Лесенке! ул. Дерибасовская И даже справа виден кусочек Доски почета Центрального района!


 Что то я не уловил??
 А где у нас была фотография на лесенке...
где то на Дерибасовской??

----------


## Natarulit

дерибасовская угол советской армии

----------


## Kamin

Фотография была на Дерибасовской,  рядом с магазином медицинской книги! А вот рядом со входом на лесенку (фотография находилась на 2-м этаже) находился Чай! ))

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А сегодня здесь греческое консульство?

----------


## malyutka_e

Кроме Kaminа народ или не помнит, или не знает. Думал, что это знают все.

----------


## Antique

> А сегодня здесь греческое консульство?


 Греческое консульство в соседнем, угловом доме. А это здание - дом одного из де Рибасов.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Греческое консульство в соседнем, угловом доме. А это здание - дом одного из де Рибасов.


 В честь которого и была названа Дерибасовская.

----------


## malyutka_e

А где был такой общественный туалет? 1970 год.

Вложение 8623440

----------


## Natarulit

новый базар?

----------


## Inna_Z

Мемориальной доске не менее 15 лет, поэтому и место для памятника выбрано напротив этого дома. А назвали так дом - может, и приживется...

----------


## Trs

> А где был такой общественный туалет? 1970 год.
> 
> Вложение 8623440


 1997 год. На склонах в районе Ланжерона. И сейчас должен стоять.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А где был такой общественный туалет? 1970 год.
> 
> Вложение 8623440


 а мне кажется, что это Лузановка. Такого типа просторный летний туалет был неподалёку от спасательной станции. Сегодня все летние (такого типа) туалеты по Лузановке внесены. В виду постоянных очередей в раздевалки, я в этом (или подобном ему) туалете постоянно переодевался.

----------


## Kamin

На рынках все туалеты были под крышей, это один из туалетов на пляжах. Может на 16 ст. Большого Фонтана

----------


## Sergey_L

Не поверите, но такой туалет был и в Дюковском парке! В начале 90-х ещё стоял.

----------


## malyutka_e

Значит, это "типовой" туалет. Правда, его и туалетом назвать сложно.

----------


## malyutka_e

Еще одна ностальгическая. Брюки клеш.

Вложение 8625751

----------


## Спокойствие

> Не поверите, но такой туалет был и в Дюковском парке! В начале 90-х ещё стоял.


  Не припомню там такого клозета.
Возле бильярдной и возле катка, были крытые сооружения.

----------


## Lively

> Еще одна ностальгическая. Брюки клеш.
> 
> Вложение 8625751


 Ой,  а персонажи на фото, которые собираются переходить Дерибасовскую случайны? Если, по крайней мере, один из них имеет отношение к глубокому холоду и криогенной технике, то я точно знаю как его зовут и что он делает в Одессе 1 марта 1979 года...  :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

Интересно где сейчас негативы Одессфото, которые снимали прямо на улицах. Там я думаю есть кроме людей еще много интересного вокруг.

----------


## Antique

Не стало дома художника-скульптора Иосифа Ивановича Мормонэ. Дом был построен для него в 1907 году по проекту архитектора Ф.Е. Кюнера в переулке Катаева, 7б. Скульптор был просто отличный, каждый может в этом убедиться посетив художественный музей. Несколько лет назад дом выкупили Баптисты, а по свидетельством местных жителей год назад перестроили его в двухэтажное здание церкви. Теперь разве что размер окон первого этажа выдают то, что это  было дореволюционное здание.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вчера состоялось открытие аркады карантина после реставрации. Рад, что принимал в этом процессе непосредственное участие. На субботник по уборке мертвецкой башни пришло 2 человека.

Аутентичная черепица с аркады вчера была там - может кому надо для памяти. Сложена у железной будки напротив пороховой башни.

----------


## malyutka_e

Где идем?

Вложение 8627122

----------


## Trs

Жаль, что не видно здание за судом, на месте которого сейчас стоит конструктивистский жилой дом.

----------


## Киров

> Где идем?
> 
> Вложение 8627122


 Похоже Преображенская /Софиевская.

----------


## exse

> Еще одна ностальгическая. Брюки клеш.
> 
> Вложение 8625751


 К слову. Только недавно увидел, что у углового дома гранитные плиты (или блоки?) проложены свинцом.

----------


## malyutka_e

> К слову. Только недавно увидел, что у углового дома гранитные плиты (или блоки?) проложены свинцом.


 Это классическая укладка массивных блоков еще с греческих времен. Подойдите к памятнику Воронцову и вы увидите, что гранитный постамент тоже сложен из гранитных блоков на свинцовой прокладке.

----------


## Milkaway

> Значит, это "типовой" туалет.


 ... помнится, над "Отрадой" был, а может и сейчас еще есть, такой типовой туалет - но на 3 или 4 "посадочных" места ... хорошая темка - не избитая ))) ...

----------


## Milkaway

> На субботник по уборке мертвецкой башни пришло 2 человека.
> 
> Аутентичная черепица с аркады вчера была там - может кому надо для памяти. Сложена у железной будки напротив пороховой башни.


 ... говорят, что недавно внутри был какой-то поджог?
... видели и черепичку и какого-то человечка возле железной будки - охранник? ... или можно спокойно подойти и просто взять??? ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> ... помнится, над "Отрадой" был, а может и сейчас еще есть, такой типовой туалет - но на 3 или 4 "посадочных" места ... хорошая темка - не избитая ))) ...


  3 или 4 "посадочных" места это слабовато :smileflag: . На фотографии просто какое-то мегалитическое сооружение на 8 или 10 п. м.! А ночью можно наблюдать звездопад или другие явления. Романтика. :smileflag:  На дождь, правда, не расчитано, но кто же ходит на пляж под дождем?

----------


## феерический

Открытый туалет без внутренних перегородок - самоочищающаяся в непогоду конструкция, после каждого дождика он, как новый  :smileflag: 
В парке Шевченко, рядом с детской площадкой в стороне зеленого театра, стоит аналогичное место.

----------


## SaMoVar

> ... говорят, что недавно внутри был какой-то поджог?
> ... видели и черепичку и какого-то человечка возле железной будки - охранник? ... или можно спокойно подойти и просто взять??? ...


 Какие-то идиоты сожгли кусок настила башни. Было. 
Когда я был там - охранника не было. Спросите. Не думаю, что откажет человек. Явно на выброс готовят.

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересная находка: http://dumskaya.net/news/povsednevnaya-arheologiya-odessy-entuziasty-obna-038698/

----------


## Sergey_L

> Не припомню там такого клозета.
> Возле бильярдной и возле катка, были крытые сооружения.


 Стоит, только входы замурованы! Специально ездил посмотреть (благо, рядом живу). Правда, теперь уже понятно, что это не тот самый, со старой фотографии. Но очень похож.

----------


## razgilday

> Интересная находка: http://dumskaya.net/news/povsednevnaya-arheologiya-odessy-entuziasty-obna-038698/


 да ,интересная,только вот если бы эти "археологи" аккуратнее сняли бы краску с нее,а не так по зверски сцарапав с дикими царапинами,с такими раритетами надо обращаться осторожнее...

----------


## Пушкин

> Интересная находка: http://dumskaya.net/news/povsednevnaya-arheologiya-odessy-entuziasty-obna-038698/


  Пушкинская 33, для кого то и находка...

----------


## Antique

> Интересная находка: http://dumskaya.net/news/povsednevnaya-arheologiya-odessy-entuziasty-obna-038698/


 Похоже у Шретеров очень бойкая торговля была.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Интересно где сейчас негативы Одессфото, которые снимали прямо на улицах. Там я думаю есть кроме людей еще много интересного вокруг.


 Вопрос, конечно, риторический. (А какая там была кладезь информации, интересной сейчас!)

----------


## Antique

Что-то мне подсказывает, что как только помещение перешло к новому владельцу все негативы были выброшены на свалку.

----------


## феерический

Друзья, это единственный день в году, когда я искренне радуюсь и хочу от всей души поздравить Одесситов по крови и в душе с днем рождения Мамы! Мира и процветания всем нам, а вместе с нами и нашему любимому городу!

----------


## Natarulit

с днем города нас.

----------


## SaMoVar

С Праздником! Одессе не впервой быть на военном положении. Но войны проходят, а город остаётся. Процветания тебе, Мама.

----------


## Пушкин

С Днём Рождения Одессы - мамы!!! С Днём Рождения ОДЕССИТЫ!!! С Днём Рождения НАС!!!

----------


## Kamin

С Днём рождения нашей дорогой ОДЕССЫ-МАМЫ! Мирного ей и нам всем неба и процветания нашему любимому городу. Удачи и всех благ всем! )))

----------


## malyutka_e

> Пушкинская 33, для кого то и находка...


 "Кого то" пишется через дефис: "кого-то". Если назвался Пушкиным, то обязан знать русский язык! Налицо когнитивный диссонанс: аватар неграмотного Давида Марковича под именем "Пушкин".

----------


## malyutka_e

Вчера был в Аркадии на концерте DE Phazz. Получил море удовольствия. Может, еще кто-нибудь был?

----------


## kravshik

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что как только помещение перешло к новому владельцу все негативы были выброшены на свалку.


  Всем привет !я снова с Вами друзья))
надо узнать за негативы
адресов то было несколько давайте пройдеммся вместе,поспрашаем


ььо

----------


## Пушкин

> "Кого то" пишется через дефис: "кого-то". Если назвался Пушкиным, то обязан знать русский язык! Налицо когнитивный диссонанс: аватар неграмотного Давида Марковича под именем "Пушкин".


  У тебя какая-то душевная дисгармония и расстройство чувств? В наш праздник сидеть на форуме и лить помои?  Видимо за Одессу, ты так ничего и не понял... 

P.S. Меня долгое время не было на форуме, "спасибо  за тёплую встречу"...

----------


## malyutka_e

> У тебя какая-то душевная дисгармония и расстройство чувств? В наш праздник сидеть на форуме и лить помои?  Видимо за Одессу, ты так ничего и не понял... 
> 
> P.S. Меня долгое время не было на форуме, "спасибо  за тёплую встречу"...


 *КАКОЙ-ТО* глупый ответ.

----------


## malyutka_e

http://vk.com/album-41313033_173814877 А адресов нет.

----------


## malyutka_e

В этом году исполнилось 160 лет героической обороне Одессы во время ее бомбардировки англо-французской эскадрой в 1854 году. Одесса, по большому счету, дважды Город-Герой. А у Труханова и Шелюгина все в рот воды набрали, как будто ничего не было.

Вложение 8641423
Щеголевская батарея

----------


## SaMoVar

> В этом году исполнилось 160 лет героической обороне Одессы во время ее бомбардировки англо-французской эскадрой в 1854 году. Одесса, по большому счету, дважды Город-Герой. А у Труханова и Шелюгина все в рот воды набрали, как будто ничего не было.
> 
> Вложение 8641423
> Щеголевская батарея


 Шелюгин немного приболел + он занимается Карантином. Как раз в тему.

PS 4 сентября открытие сторожевой башни. В 11-00.

----------


## malyutka_e

> он занимается Карантином. Как раз в тему.


 Какая связь Карантина с бомбардировкой? А Шелюгину - здоровья.

----------


## Пушкин

> Шелюгин немного приболел + он занимается Карантином. Как раз в тему.
> 
> PS 4 сентября открытие сторожевой башни. В 11-00.


  160 лет  было 10го апреля, 16 апреля - 125 лет со дня открытия памятника-фонтана Пушкину, 27 мая - 220 лет со дня издания рескрипта Екатерины (в этот же день инаугурация Труханова). Я обратил внимание Шелюгина на эти даты...

----------


## razgilday

> У тебя какая-то душевная дисгармония и расстройство чувств? В наш праздник сидеть на форуме и лить помои?  Видимо за Одессу, ты так ничего и не понял... 
> 
> P.S. Меня долгое время не было на форуме, "спасибо  за тёплую встречу"...


 



> *КАКОЙ-ТО* глупый ответ.


 поддержу товарища!!!,ответ совершенно не глупый...а вполне уместный и желательно немного обратить внимание немного на тактичность поведения в наших рядах товарищ Малютка!!.
прошу воспринять адекватно-но раз это уже вышло как говорится на люди,то позволю сказать и свое мнение- и я воспринял бы это как не совсем здраво,тыканье носом ,еще и в праздник.

а вообще ребята,раз уж мы здесь все по одну сторону баррикады,давайте не учить друг друга...а то атмосфера складывается нездравая...

----------


## malyutka_e

> поддержу товарища!!!,ответ совершенно не глупый...а вполне уместный и желательно немного обратить внимание немного на тактичность поведения в наших рядах товарищ Малютка!!.
> прошу воспринять адекватно-но раз это уже вышло как говорится на люди,то позволю сказать и свое мнение- и я воспринял бы это как не совсем здраво,тыканье носом ,еще и в праздник.
> 
> а вообще ребята,раз уж мы здесь все по одну сторону баррикады,давайте не учить друг друга...а то атмосфера складывается нездравая...


 Мы без вас, любезный *razgilday*, разберемся :smileflag: . О чем мы вообще говорим? Посмотрите, как в России в день знаний поздравляет телевизор! Ошибку видите?

Вложение 8642499

----------


## kravshik

Малютка ,не поднимайте тут хиппиш......достали уже чессссное слово......у Вас какие -то предвзятые отношения ко всем тут на форуме и в теме в частности...!!!!

давайте жить дружно....и не переходить на личности друг друга,Вы я смотрю уже на всех тут бочку катите......!!!!!!

если хотите делать кому-то замечания....то не выносите сор из избы.....тогда и не будут вас все обсуждать....сами же стали тут учить грамотности  и тов. Пушкина и Разгильдяя ,как я посмотрю.....разбирайтесь в личке,ей богу....будет спокойнее.....

или я не прав ,что скажут наши единомышленники????!!!!

----------


## kravshik

Друзья,а вот вопрос по существу,думаю он будет интереснее чем разборки

на 10 ст . Б Ф . есть почта,размещается в очень интересном здании..очень интересной архитектуры..с коллонами,пилястрами итд....думаю многие наши коллеги и тем более фонтанские знают Укр почту на 10-й...

вот интересно это здание было построено специально для почты или что в нем было раньше...и какого года постройки это здание?????

----------


## Milkaway

... сейчас это отделение связи №16 - Фонтанская дор. 121 ... в справочнике 1957г  - почтово-телеграфное отделение №16 на 10-й станц. Б.Ф. ... именно так - без конкретного адреса))) ... мне кажется, что здание изначально было построено для почты и являлось запланированной частью послевоенного курортного строительства инфраструктуры ( начало 50-х), наряду с клубами, кинотеатрами и столовыми ...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вы я смотрю уже на всех тут бочку катите......!!!!!!  ...или я не прав...


 Не прав, не на всех, и не бочку. Ладно, забыли.

----------


## razgilday

> Не прав, не на всех, и не бочку. Ладно, забыли.


 Я не против,я забыл......
ок
давайте по теме
Вспоминаем про почту на10ст.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Друзья,а вот вопрос по существу,думаю он будет интереснее чем разборки
> 
> на 10 ст . Б Ф . есть почта,размещается в очень интересном здании..очень интересной архитектуры..с коллонами,пилястрами итд....думаю многие наши коллеги и тем более фонтанские знают Укр почту на 10-й...
> 
> вот интересно это здание было построено специально для почты или что в нем было раньше...и какого года постройки это здание?????


 50-е годы. Строилось как почтовое отделение.

----------


## Пушкин

Шо б Ви мене били увсе здоровы - наслаждайтесь... 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2K4bP4F-eH5NFl1WHFVQkZrUDA/edit?pli=1

----------


## malyutka_e

Памятник Посмитному ко дню городу так и не появился. Значит, его украли мелаллоискатели. Стоит только тумба без головы.
Теперь, будем помнить о нем по этой фотографии (с Ворошиловым).

Вложение 8645836

----------


## razgilday

> Памятник Посмитному ко дню городу так и не появился. Значит, его украли мелаллоискатели. Стоит только тумба без головы.
> Теперь, будем помнить о нем по этой фотографии (с Ворошиловым).
> 
> Вложение 8645836


 Вот это конечно странно!!!!
ко дню города могли бы уже конечно и поставить его на место!!!!?????

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вот это конечно странно!!!!
> ко дню города могли бы уже конечно и поставить его на место!!!!?????


  Люди труда, сейчас, не в чести.
И киносериал за хлебороба не снимут.
Иное дело -Мойше-Яков Вольфович Ви́нницкий и прочая гоп-компания.
Эти "герои" всегда будут в фаворе.

----------


## Скрытик

> Люди труда, сейчас, не в чести.
> И киносериал за хлебороба не снимут.


 Та сколько угодно, в рашке и не то снимают. 40-серийный сериал "Колхозница" и т.п.
Может быть дело в том, что много лет подряд только людей труда превозносили, как наименее думающих? 
"Мы пионеры, дети рабочих..." - сколько раз пели у костров, не задумываясь, что кроме рабочих есть дети инженеров, ученых, писателей, художников и другой интеллигенции. Но увы, эта "прослойка", как нас учили - подвергала сомнению учение великих деятелей марксизма-ленеизма, а как следствие была опасна для общества...
Даже молчу уже за "вредные" национальности...

----------


## Скрытик

Нашелся таки самолет в парке Горького  :smileflag: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Ranke

> Нашелся таки самолет в парке Горького 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


 Хорошая новость! Ракету-горку из парка Ленина (Победы)
тоже по частям публикуем 

Летом 2011 искал пропажу.

Делал несколько   кадров окна изнутри башенки карантина.

Вложение 8652989 2011

----------


## malyutka_e

Почищенная стена Карантина все равно что пошкуренная старинная монета, с которой сняли патину. Цена такой монеты известна.

----------


## Jorjic

> Почищенная стена Карантина все равно что пошкуренная старинная монета, с которой сняли патину. Цена такой монеты известна.


 За то ж красивая и блестит.
За старинную монетру знаток даст хорошую цену, а "нормальный" человек и не посмотрит. А за посмотреть на пошкуренную много-много туристов заплатят по копеечке. Глядишь, что-то и накапает. Все зависит от целеполагания и воспитания.

----------


## Скрытик

> Почищенная стена Карантина все равно что пошкуренная старинная монета, с которой сняли патину. Цена такой монеты известна.


 Нескромный вопрос. Вам 1070 человек поставило плюс в репутацию. Вы же за все время поставили всего 3. Это принципиальная позиция? Мне пофиг, я себе могу нарисовать что угодно. Но Вы действительно не уважаете всех тех, кто Вас поддержал, или это что-то другое?

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересные кинозагадки: http://yangur.livejournal.com/295125.html?view=1072341#t1072341

----------


## malyutka_e

"Почищенная стена Карантина все равно что пошкуренная старинная монета, с которой сняли патину. Цена такой монеты известна."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Нескромный вопрос. Вам 1070 человек поставило плюс в репутацию. Вы же за все время поставили всего 3. Это принципиальная позиция? Мне пофиг, я себе могу нарисовать что угодно. Но Вы действительно не уважаете всех тех, кто Вас поддержал, или это что-то другое?


 Это ответ на мой пост? Оригинально.

----------


## kravshik

> Почищенная стена Карантина все равно что пошкуренная старинная монета, с которой сняли патину. Цена такой монеты известна.


 Почищенная стена Карантина все равно что пошкуренная старинная монета, с которой сняли патину.*ПРАВИЛЬНО СКАЗАЛ,ПОДДЕРЖИВАЮ.*!!!!!

----------


## kravshik

ПРОПАЖА нашлась
фото с *panoramio*

Maksym A. Rankevits в августе 31, 2011
Информационный щит крупный план. С этими пушками в самом конце 2007 года приключился казуз - они пропали со своего обычного места. Подумали что украли, так как никто официально о планирующейся реставрации не заявлял. Сейчас они стоят как новенькие на лафетах и радуют глаз только очень пытливых любителей истории, так как установлены на закрытой территории порта у подножья Карантинной стены.

почему их не установили назад к стене Карантина,там они очень грамотно смотрелись.....кто их там увидит внизу на закрытой территории!!!!!?????

----------


## Грачиков

14 Ул. Черноморская.

----------


## razgilday

> 14 Ул. Черноморская.


 Что нам дает этот адрес??

----------


## Antique

> ПРОПАЖА нашлась


 Ну это же известно всем, а если неизвестно, то в интернете должно быть.




> Что нам дает этот адрес??


  Наверное к блогу Yangur'a.

----------


## kravshik

> Ну это же известно всем, а если неизвестно, то в интернете должно быть.


 например мне до сих пор не было известно,где они находятся пушки,я все ждал когда их назад к стене и башне вернут,зачем их в таком месте на закрытой территории оставили,а не на всеобщее обозрение...не думаю,что боятся что их утащат

----------


## Ranke

Старая тема. В один момент пропали. Конец 2007-го. Подняли вопрос, подключили милицию. Выяснели, что пушки отбыли на реставрация портом, а они у них на балансе. Анонса не было ... Пушки под стеной. Для кадра лазал вниз, по стволам-веткам. Чуть не навернулся ... Потом во "ВРЕМЯ Ч" писал. Они в 2012-ом их в злостную пропажу записали. Надо сказать, что пушки были в безобразном состоянии. Посмотрите по ссылкам. Интересно, та пушка, которая сейчас у стены это одна из трех отреставрированных 5-ть лет назад?

----------


## Kamin

У меня где-то есть фото пушек у карантинной стены (до их реставрации)

----------


## VicTur

> Кроме Kaminа народ или не помнит, или не знает. Думал, что это знают все.


 Да помним, помним. Фотографировался я там. А вот вложения почему-то не открываются...

----------


## Screech

На грани безумия!

----------


## Jaak Logus

Кому интересно, фрагменты фото самолета в парке им. Ленинского комсомола (1981 год).

----------


## kravshik

> На грани безумия!


 Да известная вещь в определенных кругах приближенных к тем, *"кто на это понимает"*

я когда первый раз его в том году посмотрел,как-то немного уж грустно- апокалиптически стало настроение......

Молодец автор, сумел пронять....шедевр,пусть и грустный но шедевр,как по мне....

----------


## kravshik

http://culturemeter.od.ua/v-parke-shevchenko-otkrylas-vystavka-odesskih-raritetov/

Интересно посмотреть....кто-то уже был..?? 
хорошо что так восстановили...и главное что вообще восстановили...мелкие огрехи не в счет....

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Да известная вещь в определенных кругах приближенных к тем, "кто на это понимает"
> я когда первый раз его в том году посмотрел,как-то немного уж грустно- апокалиптически стало настроение......
> Молодец автор, сумел пронять....шедевр,пусть и грустный но шедевр,как по мне....


 Такое складывается впечатление, что наше электротранспортное хозяйство держится на энтузиастах, что не далеко от истины.

----------


## exse

Может пригодится коллекционерам черепицы: 
дом Мих.площадь,5 покрыли шифером, а черепицу сложили на улице. Вдруг там что то интереснее "пчелки"?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Нескромный вопрос. Вам 1070 человек поставило плюс в репутацию. Вы же за все время поставили всего 3. Это принципиальная позиция? Мне пофиг, я себе могу нарисовать что угодно. Но Вы действительно не уважаете всех тех, кто Вас поддержал, или это что-то другое?


 Я думал продолжать выкладывать уникальные фото Одессы 1950-х -1970-х годов и другие материалы, но после таких странных обвинений больше не буду это делать.
Перейду в режим пассивного наблюдателя. Всем привет, интересных находок, было приятно общаться. Good Luck!

----------


## Ranke

Пока рабочие обедали просочился в башню и сделал несколько кадров для нас.

 Вложение 8673103
Сейчас поклею и выложу немного подробнее.

----------


## kravshik

> Пока рабочие обедали просочился в башню и сделал несколько кадров для нас.
> 
> Вложение 8673104 Вложение 8673103
> Сейчас поклею и выложу немного подробнее.


 спасибо,скажи так что разве эту башню "Ципоркиса" еще не открыли,я то думал что ко дню города и ее уже открыли....

а кому удалось побывать на выставке "кирпичей"  в пороховой башне??
кстати экспозиция продолжает наполняться и если у кого есть чем поделиться-пишите мне ,я состыкую с организаторами,я им сейчас тоже помогаю.

----------


## Пушкин

> спасибо,скажи так что разве эту башню "Ципоркиса" еще не открыли,я то думал что ко дню города и ее уже открыли....
> 
> а кому удалось побывать на выставке "кирпичей"  в пороховой башне??
> кстати экспозиция продолжает наполняться и если у кого есть чем поделиться-пишите мне ,я состыкую с организаторами,я им сейчас тоже помогаю.


  Простите, а башня "Пороховая" или "Мертвецкая"?

----------


## Грачиков

Оба названия просто придуманные,а насчёт уже прошедшей выставки кирпичей могу сказать как её участник.что хотя она длилась всего четыре дня,на всех кто её посещал она производила довольно приятное впечатление. У меня в яндексе grachov45 есть с неё несколько снимков.

----------


## Пушкин

http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/Antique-...item51bef6107f 
Карантинное кладбище, монумент погибшим английским морякам с фрегата "Тигр" 1856 год...

----------


## Ranke

По состоянию на вчера.
- Ведутся работы по снятию асфальтового покрытия на участке от стены до пер. Нахимова, видимо обновят плитку вокруг памятника погибшим морякам и судам ЧМП

Вложение 8675037 Вложение 8675038 Вложение 8675039

- Около и в самой башне продолжаются отделочные строительные работы, штукатурят также основание обратной сторону стены. На фоне не убранной горы мусора и уже проведенного открытия объекта выглядит это как-то неслаженно.

 Вложение 8675034 Вложение 8675035

- По окну. Снаружи ободок мне не понравился. Ни по материалу, ни по цвету. Выбивается безликостью из текстуры камня. И главное - подчеркивает овал окна, что дессонирует по форме с арками стены. Внутри башенки четыре окна. По форме выглядят приятно. Большие и глубокие подоконники. Разводка под свет. Если не будут экономить на финишной отделке с правильным подбором цвета/света и интересной экспозицией должно получится неплохо.

 Вложение 8674998

----------


## Ranke

Три пушки, что "пропали" в конце 2007 года и стояли у стены, стоят там же, где и были установлены после реставрации портом в 2008 году - у подножья карантинной стены, над эстакадой (территория порта). Если смотреть с первой арки - то вниз и налево. Из-за зеленки почти ничего не видно. Из самой башни - нужно залезть (хорошо если будет лестничка) на подоконник 4-го окна и посмотреть вниз. Картинка из 2,5 пушек вам обеспечена. Немного лучший обзор если обойти башенку слева и спуститься к ее основанию. Неплохо просматривается территория порта, эстакада, все три пушки (правда без информационного щита) и крутой склон усеянный не одним слоем мусора. 

Пушка, что установлена сейчас, как понимаю, является находкой порта - 2005 года 
при строительных работах на Военном молу. Стояла ранее при админ. здании на территории порта. Она, кстати, 1735 года! Читаем историю.

Вложение 8675216 Вложение 8675217 Вложение 8675215

----------


## kravshik

> По состоянию на вчера.
> - Ведутся работы по снятию асфальтового покрытия на участке от стены до пер. Нахимова, видимо обновят плитку вокруг памятника погибшим морякам и судам ЧМП
> 
> Вложение 8675037 Вложение 8675038 Вложение 8675039
> 
> - Около и в самой башне продолжаются отделочные строительные работы, штукатурят также основание обратной сторону стены. На фоне не убранной горы мусора и уже проведенного открытия объекта выглядит это как-то неслаженно.
> 
> 
> - По окну. Снаружи ободок мне не понравился. Ни по материалу, ни по цвету. Выбивается безликостью из текстуры камня. И главное - подчеркивает овал окна, что дессонирует по форме с арками стены. Внутри башенки четыре окна. По форме выглядят приятно. Большие и глубокие подоконники. Разводка под свет. Если не будут экономить на финишной отделке с правильным подбором цвета/света и интересной экспозицией должно получится неплохо.


 
ободок вообще ни к селу ни к городу.....получился очень контрастный и не смотрится,вполне согласен.

----------


## Lively

Цитата: 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *В. П. Катаев "Хуторок в степи"*И Петя чувствовал, что весь этот привычный мир казенной гимназии, с форменными вицмундирами и сюртуками педагогов, с голубыми стоячими воротниками служителей, с тишиной коридоров, где так четко и звонко раздаются по метлахским плиткам шаги инспектора в новых ботинках с твердыми каблуками, с чуть слышным запахом ладана на четвертом этаже, возле резных дубовых дверей гимназической церкви, с редкими звонками телефона внизу, в канцелярии, и тонким дребезжаньем пробирок в физическом кабинете, – весь этот мир находится в тяжелом противоречии с тем великим и страшным, что, по мнению Пети, должно было сейчас происходить за стенами гимназии, в городе, в России, на всей земле.

Что же там происходило?

Петя время от времени смотрел в окно, но ничего не видел, кроме хорошо знакомой, надоевшей картины привокзального района. Он видел мокрую крышу красивого здания судебных установлений с фигурой слепой Фемиды на фронтоне. Видел купола Пантелеймоновского подворья, каланчу Александровского участка. Еще дальше висела пасмурная, дождливая муть рабочих предместий. (подчеркнуто мной )
В здании пятой гимназии был четвертый этаж? Ни на старых снимках, ни сейчас не видно следов гимназической церкви.

----------


## Antique

> В здании пятой гимназии был четвертый этаж? Ни на старых снимках, ни сейчас не видно следов гимназической церкви.


 Домовая церковь - это чаще всего обычная комната с иконостасом. Что же до четвёртого этажа, то может имелся ввиду чердак или Валентин Катаев забыл сколько в здании этажей. При втором варианте нужно так понимать, что церковь была на третьем этаже. В 5-й гимназии церковь была освящена в честь св. Алексея.

----------


## kravshik

Все таки В.Катаев молодец....тоже умеет передать атмосферу "с раньшего времени"
Так же как и Паустовский
Читаешь и сразу окунаешся в атмосферу и те времена...причем очень явственно представляется.  ....

----------


## Jaak Logus

Я так понимаю скоро брусчатку увезут в нужном направлении?




> ...Также внимание планируют уделить реконструкции Итальянского бульвара и Карантинного спуск, к благоустройству которого привлекут одесских мастеров уличного искусства.


 http://vesti.ua/odessa/69103-odnu-iz-centralnyh-plowadej-odessy-sdelajut-peshehodnoj

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, у нас ведётся перманентная "борьба" с каменным мощение проезжей части улиц. Особенно массово после 1970 года и с переменным темпом по сегодняшний день.

----------


## Natarulit

только не нужно говорить что следующий раз собираются на французком бульваре.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Да, у нас ведётся перманентная "борьба" с каменным мощение проезжей части улиц. Особенно массово после 1970 года и с переменным темпом по сегодняшний день.


 Скорее всего в 70-х "боролись" закатывая в асфальт, чтобы не тратиться на выемку тогда никому не нужного булыжника.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Скорее всего в 70-х "боролись" закатывая в асфальт, чтобы не тратиться на выемку тогда никому не нужного булыжника.


 Так оно массово и было, свидетельством чему при дорожных раскопках на срезах можно наблюдать под асфальтовыми слоями те самые исторические дорожные камушки, тоже аккуратным слоем.

----------


## Viktoz

> Скорее всего в 70-х "боролись" закатывая в асфальт, чтобы не тратиться на выемку тогда никому не нужного булыжника.


 Не только в 70-х Его и при Гурвице пытались снять, и петрушка, при реконструкции Ф.Бульвара хотел в асфальт закатать. Сейчас Труханов...

----------


## translator

О том, как Сторожевая башня была почти готова, я писал неделю назад.




  *Показать скрытый текст* *фотки*Теперь башня уже готова полностью. И мы пошли ее проверять. Подходим со стороны карантинной стены.



Спускаемся...



Обходим башню...



И поднимаемся на смотровую площадку...



...



Со смотровой площадки открывается вид на порт и весь Одесский залив.



А вот вам панорамы. Половинка круга:


(крупнее)

Полный круг:


(крупнее)

----------


## Trs

http://transphoto.ru/photo/718909/
Кто-то на этом снимке увидит ещё не убитый РВЗ-6, кто-то отсутствие развязки на 5-й станции, а кто-то — забор Самопомощи.

----------


## Киров

А этот разрушенный взрывом 1918 года дом,подремонтировали и живут в нём по сегодняшний день...Столбовая 20...впрочем,как и многие другие.А это румыны в начале Столбовой.На последнем снимке видна церковь "им."Вхождения Иисуса в Иерусалим,распологавшаяся Столбовая№1.21-й трамвай ходил до 1-й заставы...вроде как 21 А.

----------


## Viktor 7

http://www.happymisto.od.ua/?p=813

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> 


 Впечатляет на фоне разрушений длинный ряд уцелевших столбов.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

ic.pics.livejournal
Там есть третье окно в ряду, которое заложено уже много лет, оно не показано.

----------


## Trs

21а. Закрыт, как и все остальные, 16 октября 1941 года. Разобран при румынах без возобновления движения.

Любопытно, что году в 1924-м (или немного позже) на запрос рабочих о пуске трамвая по Столбовой был получен ответ, что это невозможно в силу того, что трамвая на Столбовой не имеется. Хотя линия была, но из-за сильных повреждений была непригодна к эксплуатации.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> 21а. Закрыт, как и все остальные, 16 октября 1941 года. Разобран при румынах без возобновления движения.
> 
> Любопытно, что году в 1924-м (или немного позже) на запрос рабочих о пуске трамвая по Столбовой был получен ответ, что это невозможно в силу того, что трамвая на Столбовой не имеется. Хотя линия была, но из-за сильных повреждений была непригодна к эксплуатации.


 В таком случае, тогда был в действии (должен был быть) трамвайный переезд на Второй Заставе через железнодорожные пути с глухими пересечениями.

----------


## SaMoVar

Близнец.

----------


## Antique

Скульптор то тот же.

----------


## razgilday

Друзья....а куда делись часы с новой клумбы на площади Независимости,напротив Макдональдса???!!!

там недавно пару мес назад сделали небольшую клумбу очень похожую на фонтан,сверху столбик с часами -сегодня смотрю уже часов нет...,!!!!!!)))) Ах Одесса)))

ксати напротив тоже возле Мака ,облагородили часть площади....скамеечки,фонари...только вот непродуман один момент,урны возле лавочек,прямо рядом стоят ,их бы сместить чуток между ними ,а так сидишь и нюхаешь все что в ней находится.....ладно...

а еще сегодня вечером убирали будки эвакуатором вдоль аллеи ,где игроленд,думаю будут тоже что-то интересно делать.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Какую ты площадь имеешь в виду? (а то после Кактуса осталась путаница с названиями, хотя повод к такой путанице дал ещё Курвиц, пардон, Гурвиц :smileflag: ). Деревянко-Независимости на ЮгоЗападе или Деревянко-Конституции на Таировском посёлке (не кладбище? :smileflag: ) )))))))))))).

----------


## Скрытик

> Друзья....а куда делись часы с новой клумбы на площади Независимости,напротив Макдональдса???!!!
> .


 Украли. На Думской писали (((

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот такую фотку выложили. Вроде 16-я.

----------


## razgilday

> Какую ты площадь имеешь в виду? (а то после Кактуса осталась путаница с названиями, хотя повод к такой путанице дал ещё Курвиц, пардон, Гурвиц). Деревянко-Независимости на ЮгоЗападе или Деревянко-Конституции на Таировском посёлке (не кладбище?) )))))))))))).


 Да сейчас путаница бывает
но я говорил про ту где Макдоналдс
а он у нас только на одной площади на Таирова

----------


## razgilday

> Украли. На Думской писали (((


 На Думской они еще сами вроде как сомневаются

А вообще!! Как можно было украсть часы!!!??? вернее как это второй вопрос, у нас в Одессе это быстро делается))))
вопрос только в другом, Зачем!!!????

Вроде говорят, что это china
и их забрали на ремонт...

Вообще странно...новостной информационный сайт...и сомневается в предположениях!!!???
ну так узнайте точно!!!
хозяева то этого псевдофонтанчика то ведь в курсе

----------


## razgilday

> Вот такую фотку выложили. Вроде 16-я.


 Да это 16 ст.Б.Ф. фонтана
очень интересное фото с Ванькой- головатым

----------


## SaMoVar

Наш велотрек?

Отбой, это Тбилиси.

----------


## Mckenzie

Господа, никому не попадался портрет Тимофея Ковалевского?(того самого которым Дачу Ковалевского назвали)..
Или может кто знает где его найти?

----------


## Trs

Полная подборка фотографий из паспорта линии 6-го троллейбуса: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/57011.html — 19 октября 1965 года; Курортная площадь, Черёмушки, проспект Патриса Лумумбы, Прямая улица. 

Фотографии мне очень нравятся и я решил разместить их без подписи музея. Поэтому я надеюсь на добросовестную индикацию источника. И особенно надеюсь, что поверх них не появится чей-то другой копирайт. _Например, «Типичной Одессы»_.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Полная подборка фотографий из паспорта линии 6-го троллейбуса: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/57011.html — 19 октября 1965 года; Курортная площадь, Черёмушки, проспект Патриса Лумумбы, Прямая улица. 
> 
> Фотографии мне очень нравятся и я решил разместить их без подписи музея. Поэтому я надеюсь на добросовестную индикацию источника. И особенно надеюсь, что поверх них не появится чей-то другой копирайт. _Например, «Типичной Одессы»_.


  Спасибо! Ну вот еще одно документальное подтверждение, что 6-й троллейбус изначально ходил до Генерала Петрова.

----------


## Trs

Да их там столько, этих подтверждений, что самый закоренелый скептик согласится. Проект, сметы, паспорт, акты, фотографии, наконец.

----------


## razgilday

> Полная подборка фотографий из паспорта линии 6-го троллейбуса: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/57011.html — 19 октября 1965 года; Курортная площадь, Черёмушки, проспект Патриса Лумумбы, Прямая улица. 
> 
> Фотографии мне очень нравятся и я решил разместить их без подписи музея. Поэтому я надеюсь на добросовестную индикацию источника. И особенно надеюсь, что поверх них не появится чей-то другой копирайт. _Например, «Типичной Одессы»_.


 Отличные фото! Большое тебе спасибо за такой подарок...Спасибо!

давно в наших рядах фотоОдессики не было пополнения.....поделись с Брасселом,пусть в галлерею закинет.....если не против.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Спасибо! Ну вот еще одно документальное подтверждение, что 6-й троллейбус изначально ходил до Генерала Петрова.


 Но со временем, шестой маршрут с Новоаркадиевской дороги (Шевченко) переместился на Фонтанскую и Сегедскую улицу (?) и потом тихо исчез. (Это так?)

----------


## Antique

> поделись с Брасселом,пусть в галлерею закинет.....если не против.


 Вы в каком году в последний раз видели здесь Брассла? Нету его, никто не занимается галереей, нет добровольца альтруиста.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Да их там столько, этих подтверждений, что самый закоренелый скептик согласится. Проект, сметы, паспорт, акты, фотографии, наконец.


 А нет подобной информации по 7-му? Когда он перестал ходить по маршруту Вокзал-Аркадия и стал ходить от Вокзала до пл. Мартыновского?




> Но со временем, шестой маршрут с Новоаркадиевской дороги (Шевченко) переместился на Фонтанскую и Сегедскую улицу (?) и потом тихо исчез. (Это так?)


 Да, именно так. После пуска 9 и 10 маршрутов он оказался не особо нужен и тихо, мирно исчез еще в 80-е.

----------


## Trs

> А нет подобной информации по 7-му? Когда он перестал ходить по маршруту Вокзал-Аркадия и стал ходить от Вокзала до пл. Мартыновского


 Пока не добрался. Всё послевоенное есть, но кое-что очень тяжело найти.

----------


## razgilday

> Вы в каком году в последний раз видели здесь Брассла? Нету его, никто не занимается галереей, нет добровольца альтруиста.


 
Не понял....а что случилось...!!!??? как же так....в принципе да,давно  не видел здесь,а может он поддерживает галлерею.???
попробую с ним связаться...узнать

----------


## Dramteatr

> Но Вы действительно не уважаете всех тех, кто Вас поддержал, или это что-то другое?


     извините, но репутация на форуме - это пшик. 
    существует ветка для накручивания репутации на пустом месте (каждый ставит плюсик предыдущему).
    смешно видеть дамочек, у которых репутация в два раза больше кол-ва постов.
    поэтому лично меня  "репа" абсолютно не интересует, меня интересуют те, кто реально пишет хорошие посты.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вы в каком году в последний раз видели здесь Брассла? Нету его, никто не занимается галереей, нет добровольца альтруиста.


 07.09.2014 Он точно был здесь))) Я тоже больше читать люблю.

----------


## Antique

> 07.09.2014 Он точно был здесь))) Я тоже больше читать люблю.


 Ну это понятно, просто Брассл как-то вдруг заявил, что больше не хочет заниматься галереей, так как не чувствует обратной связи. Другими словами - пропала мотивация. С тех пор и не пишет.

----------


## razgilday

> Ну это понятно, просто Брассл как-то вдруг заявил, что больше не хочет заниматься галереей, так как не чувствует обратной связи. Другими словами - пропала мотивация. С тех пор и не пишет.


 это очень плохо когда нет обратной связи!!1
да он делает,делает....бъется головой об лед,периодически даже еще выслушивает в свой адрес нездравые замечания.....а в ответ ни поддержки ,ни участия ,может надо это все обратить...на правильное русло...может как-то сообща наполнять галерею.....еще что -то использовать.....предлагаю обсудить,единомышленники

----------


## doc-men

Набрёл на фотографии спальных районов. Раньше мне не попадались:
http://info-center.od.ua/ukrnet/1723...reportazh.html

----------


## Trs

Особенно казанская фотография начала ХХ века в конце хороша.

----------


## doc-men

Trs, я позже прошёл по ссылке и вспомнил тебя, вернее, про "Типичную Одессу тобой упомянутую.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Особенно казанская фотография начала ХХ века в конце хороша.


 Я тоже удивился с чего бы это в друг Одесса.




> Trs, я позже прошёл по ссылке и вспомнил тебя, вернее, про "Типичную Одессу тобой упомянутую.


  Эти мерзопакостные сайты соревнуются в порче фотографий надписями. Непотребные коммерческие проекты однако. Когда они уже обанкротятся.

----------


## Скрытик

> это очень плохо когда нет обратной связи!!1
> да он делает,делает....бъется головой об лед,периодически даже еще выслушивает в свой адрес нездравые замечания.....а в ответ ни поддержки ,ни участия ,может надо это все обратить...на правильное русло...может как-то сообща наполнять галерею.....еще что -то использовать.....предлагаю обсудить,единомышленники


 Я давно писал - если есть желающие - с удовольствием дам администраторские права на ОдессаСтори. Пишите в личку, если что. 
Очень много классных фото на Фейсбуке пробегает, но там они быстро теряются в потоке информации

----------


## Antique

Памятника кивалову больше нет:

----------


## SaMoVar

1928.jpg
Их нравы.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Варвары!

----------


## Kyoraku Shunsui

> Памятника кивалову больше нет:


  А куда охрана МГУ смотрела?

----------


## razgilday

> А куда охрана МГУ смотрела?


 А что они могли сделать против толпы настроенной решительно

----------


## Trs

У нас на носу очередной день рождения трамвая. Музей 24 сентября будет работать с 11:00 до 17:00 (не закрываясь на обед).

----------


## Скруджжж

> Памятника кивалову больше нет:


 невелика потеря

----------


## Скрытик

Думаю всем понятно кого нужно игнорировать на этих выборах?
http://dumskaya.net/news/vandaly-iz-novoispechennoj-partii-odnodnevki-otm-039304/

----------


## razgilday

Одесскую Оперу в деталях засняли с воздуха (видеофакт)


посмотрите на Думской,очень интересно...

----------


## Скруджжж

> Одесскую Оперу в деталях засняли с воздуха (видеофакт)
> 
> 
> посмотрите на Думской,очень интересно...

----------


## victor.odessa

В бумажном городе одессита «живут» 250 троллейбусов и трамваев 

http://dumskaya.net/news/yunyj-odessit-smasteril-bumagnyj-gorod-dlya-tram-039287/

----------


## Arkhistratig

Видео с Оперным сделано хорошо. Мне понравилось!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> В бумажном городе одессита «живут» 250 троллейбусов и трамваев 
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/yunyj-odessit-smasteril-bumagnyj-gorod-dlya-tram-039287/


 А похоже вышло! С любовью и знанием дела делалось.

----------


## razgilday

Друзья *ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ всех с очередным юбилеем !!!!!    

пуска трамвая в нашем городе!!!!

сегодня 24 сентября!!!!
*




 Торжественное открытие первой линии прошло в Александровском парке (ныне им. Т. Г. Шевченко). Парад трамваев возглавил вагон под управлением опытного вагоновожатого Арона Шефтолевича Выходца, рядом с которым стояли директор трамвая Раймонд Легоде и градоначальник Толмачёв.

----------


## Trs

Я тут кое-что нашёл по одному из проектов Вайнштейна, который был существенно изменён в процессе строительства (избавление от архитектурных излишеств). Но мне нужен для этого большой сканер. Там чертёж фасада дома на Жуковского, 17 (со всеми излишествами, 1953 года) на здоровенном листе, который одной стороной вшит в дело. Кто-то может помочь со сканированием такой занятной вещи?

----------


## SaMoVar

Недавно сканировал А1 на Греческой площади. Цена вопроса 40 гривен, если я правильно помню.

----------


## Trs

Если он рулонный, то в конце листа сканер упрётся в переплетённое дело. Но можно попробовать, спасибо.

----------


## Natarulit

Проходил вчера по среднефонтанской в одном дворе в полуподвале стояла табличка.

----------


## Antique

> Проходил вчера по среднефонтанской в одном дворе в полуподвале стояла табличка.


 Умеют же у нас так жёстко поступать, нет чтобы в музей отдать. Эх, люстрация по горадминистрации давно плачет.

----------


## Natarulit

> Умеют же у нас так жёстко поступать, нет чтобы в музей отдать. Эх, люстрация по горадминистрации давно плачет.


 Ее проще в полуподвал кинуть чем в музей сдать так работники жека посчитали наверное.

----------


## Kamin

Могли еще отдать в какой нибудь ресторан для разделки мяса! И кстати о досках. Вчера обратил внимание что нет памятной  доски на Успенском Соборе, о том, что во время войны там на колокольне поднимали красный флаг. Так поступают и с охранными табличками - вчера была, а сегодня уже нет (и не только те которые установлены низко). Увы...

----------


## razgilday

> Могли еще отдать в какой нибудь ресторан для разделки мяса! И кстати о досках. *Вчера обратил внимание что нет памятной  доски на Успенском Соборе, о том, что во время войны там на колокольне поднимали красный флаг*. Так поступают и с охранными табличками - вчера была, а сегодня уже нет (и не только те которые установлены низко). Увы...


 *Вчера обратил внимание что нет памятной  доски на Успенском Соборе, о том, что во время войны там на колокольне поднимали красный флаг*

Это уже не смешно,это не здраво!!!
как бы там не было,память надо беречь.....

----------


## kravshik

> Ее проще в полуподвал кинуть чем в музей сдать так работники жека посчитали наверное.


 Предлагаю найти ей достойное место,хоть в каком то музее....ее просто разобьют или уничтожат в таком бедламе...

----------


## onita

> *Вчера обратил внимание что нет памятной  доски на Успенском Соборе, о том, что во время войны там на колокольне поднимали красный флаг*
> 
> Это уже не смешно,это не здраво!!!
> как бы там не было,память надо беречь.....


 Конечно,Одесса город герой.
А те кто сносят памятники ВОВ-козлы!

----------


## Kamin

А как вы смотрите на такое решение "местных" властей о круге трамвая № 5 на площади 10 апреля! http://dumskaya.net/

Последнее время постоянно ловлю себя на мысли, что мне снится кошмарный сон и я никак не проснусь!

----------


## ruslanyd

> А как вы смотрите на такое решение "местных" властей о круге трамвая № 5 на площади 10 апреля! http://dumskaya.net/
> Последнее время постоянно ловлю себя на мысли, что мне снится кошмарный сон и я никак не проснусь!


 Да уж (
Срезать несколько кубов склона на Посмитного, вероятно, намного дороже, чем регулярно гонять бесплатные автобусы
Интересно, через сколько месяцев найдется причина этим автобусам исчезнуть, или стать платными?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вчера обратил внимание что нет памятной  доски на Успенском Соборе, о том, что во время войны там на колокольне поднимали красный флаг.


 В ночь на седьмое ноября 1943 года комсомолец Георгий Дюбакин водрузил красное знамя на колокольне Свято - Преображенского собора. На знамени было написано «Смерть врагам», а под ним был установлен пакет, имитировавший взрывчатку. Только к концу дня румыны решились снять флаг.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А как вы смотрите на такое решение "местных" властей о круге трамвая № 5 на площади 10 апреля! http://dumskaya.net/
> Последнее время постоянно ловлю себя на мысли, что мне снится кошмарный сон и я никак не проснусь!


 Да сейчас об этом говорят на многих ветках нашего форума, а у меня просто нет слов. В самом нехорошем смысле.  ((((((((((((((

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Да уж (
> Срезать несколько кубов склона на Посмитного, вероятно, намного дороже, чем регулярно гонять *бесплатные автобусы*
> Интересно, через сколько месяцев найдется причина этим автобусам исчезнуть, или стать платными?


 Такой же "бесплатный", как попытка по-началу запустить временный автобус 5А по Пролетарскому, пардон, Французскому бульвару от Аркадии до Музкомедии. Что из этого вышло? Да, трамвай 5А вышел. Не от хорошей жизни он стал ездить задом наперёд, так как от того автобуса было мало толку.

----------


## Trs

Не хватило смелости сказать, что склон уже в аренде на 49 или сколько там лет и это было известно заранее. И что одесситам эти собачьи дети нагло врали всё это время.

Кругом, _____, сплошные идиоты. Бельгийское общество сплошными взятками этот трамвай построило, теперь за взятки его и сроют нынешние Толмачёвы.

Ещё в ОГЭТе будет новый директор. Прежний ушёл на пенсию. Откуда это было известно в депо очень заблаговременно — остаётся лишь догадываться.

Оптимизаторы, _____. Генуэзскую для своих сараев-гелендвагенов они хотят расширять, чтобы на базар, построенный ими на месте Аркадии легче ездить было. 

Я всё это вышеперечисленное пишу как частное лицо. Поскольку частному лицу это нетрудно узнать, если знать где и у кого.

Ей-богу, у меня был очень хороший день рождения трамвая, я сделал новую временную выставку, я всем улыбался, всем радовался, всех поздравлял, теперь просто хочу выговориться, раз это всё стало известно.

Но на фоне грядущего объединения ОГЭТа с Автотранссервисом (чтобы они обнявшись ушли на дно как Паккард и Студебекер) это просто меркнет.

Пусть пропуски каждый заполнит в меру своей фантазии. За мою мне бы вкатили процентов много и надолго.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> Но на фоне грядущего объединения ОГЭТа с Автотранссервисом (чтобы они обнявшись ушли на дно как *Паккард и Студебекер*) это просто меркнет.
> ...


 Когда я слышу "Паккард и Студебекер", то мне уже мерещится Остап Бендер, с его аферами, достойными наших городских хозяев.

----------


## Нефира

> Не хватило смелости сказать, что склон уже в аренде на 49 или сколько там лет и это было известно заранее. И что одесситам эти собачьи дети нагло врали всё это время.
> 
> Кругом, _____, сплошные идиоты. Бельгийское общество сплошными взятками этот трамвай построило, теперь за взятки его и сроют нынешние Толмачёвы.
> 
> Ещё в ОГЭТе будет новый директор. Прежний ушёл на пенсию. Откуда это было известно в депо очень заблаговременно — остаётся лишь догадываться.
> 
> Оптимизаторы, _____. Генуэзскую для своих сараев-гелендвагенов они хотят расширять, чтобы на базар, построенный ими на месте Аркадии легче ездить было. 
> 
> Я всё это вышеперечисленное пишу как частное лицо. Поскольку частному лицу это нетрудно узнать, если знать где и у кого.
> ...


 ужас какие вещи вы расписываете,аж содрогаюсь...

----------


## Trs

Об этом даже в газетах пишут, к сожалению. Практически всё вышеперечисленное я узнал тем или иным образом из СМИ.

----------


## SaMoVar

Когда уже разрешат оружие в свободную продажу? Это никогда не кончится....

----------


## razgilday

> А как вы смотрите на такое решение "местных" властей о круге трамвая № 5 на площади 10 апреля! http://dumskaya.net/
> 
> Последнее время постоянно ловлю себя на мысли, что мне снится кошмарный сон и я никак не проснусь!


 Если мы как одесситы это проглотим, то грош — нам цена. «5» -ка должна идти в Аркадию!!!

----------


## Trs

Это должно решаться не оружием. Но люстрация в этом городе сводится к комическому выбрасыванию в мусорники, а не увольнениям. И где эта комиссия по люстрации алкоголиков и тунеядцев?

----------


## Алик Савенков

Назвать адрес этого полуподвала можете?

----------


## VicTur

> http://transphoto.ru/photo/718909/
> Кто-то на этом снимке увидит ещё не убитый РВЗ-6, кто-то отсутствие развязки на 5-й станции, а кто-то — забор Самопомощи.


 Какого года снимок?

----------


## VicTur

> Я думал продолжать выкладывать уникальные фото Одессы 1950-х -1970-х годов и другие материалы, но после таких странных обвинений больше не буду это делать.
> Перейду в режим пассивного наблюдателя. Всем привет, интересных находок, было приятно общаться. Good Luck!


 Надеюсь, страсти улягутся и вы передумаете.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Какого года снимок?


 Нужно внимательно рассмотреть фото. Там есть точная дата -- 19.Х.65.

----------


## SaMoVar

Можно запустить сбор подписей. Вопрос, у кого найдётся время и желание этим заниматься. У меня сейчас новая работа и загружен я под крышечку.

----------


## Trs

За дом Тарнопольского подписи уже собрали. 

Но можно, да. В 2007 году собирали же за пятый трамвай. Кажется, сработало.

----------


## chereshny1958

Хотелось бы верить, что не примутся за Французский бульвар и не повыдергают там рельсы, чтобы расширить проезжую часть. Планы по расширению Посмитного уже есть, но там можно расширить только от Фонтанской дороги до Аркадиевского переулка, дальше поворот и спуск в Аркадию и там расширять нет возможности, потому что остались убитые узенькие тротуары и высокие заборы.

----------


## SaMoVar

Собирать нужно. Или журналистов дёргать. Более массовых. Думская - это хорошо и правильно (они и тему раскопали), но этого мало.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Планы по расширению Посмитного уже есть,.


  Это делу не поможет.
Французский бульвар и Гагаринское плато бездумно застроили ( и продолжают строить).
 Почти у всех жителей новых домов есть автомобиль.
 У многих, даже несколько.
В ближайшие годы, всё дорожное движение в  Городе- будет одна сплошная "пробка".

----------


## Antique

Расширение дорог смысла не имеет. Трафик не причина, а следствие. Хотя денег всё равно нет и не будет, по-этому город неминуемо постигнет транспортный коллапс.

----------


## exse



----------


## kravshik

тоже приятное фото,как для меня,может кто  еще " на это понимает"....

колея в "никуда"......19 маршрут....

боюсь ,что с достройкой хмарочосов на кругу на 16 ст...его тоже могут убрать.....

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Кравчик, а чего это "В никуда"?( :smileflag: ) Девятнадцатый трамвай сегодня в ходу. Мы тут с Шуриком из музея уже предполагали, что если не станет конечной (разворотного кольца) на Шестнадцатой станции, то базовым на Фонтане станет девятнадцатый трамвай. Кольцо могут отобрать, а колея рядом с дорогой ведь останется, только на этом месте две колеи сойдутся в одну и водители, используя мобильную навигацию, будут тут ждать встречного вагона. Вот только размер движения будет лимитировать однопутный участок, что не позволит поддержать достойную частоту движения, присущей могущему исчезнуть восемнадцатому. Значит, будет увеличена частота семнадцатого, а, может, и за шестнадцатый вспомнят...

----------


## Дан-ная

> Такой же "бесплатный", как попытка по-началу запустить временный автобус 5А по Пролетарскому, пардон, Французскому бульвару от Аркадии до Музкомедии. Что из этого вышло? Да, трамвай 5А вышел. *Не от хорошей жизни он стал ездить задом наперёд*, так как от того автобуса было мало толку.


  Этот трамвай, лучше всего остального объясняет, что происходит в Одессе. Ехали в трамваи задом наперед, не передать гамму чувств. Обратила внимание, у всех пассажиров такое же недоумение и ужас на лицах.

----------


## Ричар

> Нужно внимательно рассмотреть фото. Там есть точная дата -- 19.Х.65.


 Даже время дня есть.

----------


## Antique

Да уж. Подозреваю, что в таком состоянии флаг уже долго...

----------


## [email protected]

> тоже приятное фото,как для меня,может кто  еще " на это понимает"....
> 
> колея в "никуда"......19 маршрут....


 ассоциация (Т. Поповиченко) )


  *Показать скрытый текст* *****



> Ну, бл*н, каким нужно быть капитаном? Даже просто такого кор*та! Извините, морского "трамвая". Это же Морвокзал! Народ гуляет отовсюда, смотрит, фоткается. Катается у тебя ... одни слезы 
> Вложение 8775075


 Это какой-то позор!

----------


## Дан-ная

> Да уж. Подозреваю, что в таком состоянии флаг уже долго...


  Предположу, что не долго, так как от сильного ветра, а недавно был шторм, флаг быстро рвется, знаю точно. За не имением нового, возможно, не снимает старый, не каждый ведь имеет в запасе несколько новых. Главное, понятно на чьей он стороне.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Ну, бл*н, каким нужно быть капитаном? Даже просто такого кор*та! Извините, морского "трамвая". Это же Морвокзал! Народ гуляет отовсюда, смотрит, фоткается. Катается у тебя ... одни слезы 
> Вложение 8775075


 Достаточно одной ночи штормового ветра, чтобы из новенького флаг превратился в такую рвань

----------


## RAMZY

спросила у мужа-новый флаг хорошего качества от ветра треплется по краям-по противоположной стороне от штерта(укрепленная сторона).При сильном ветре может и за сутки прийти в негодность....в данном случае-ветхость ткани...на судне имеется коллекция флагов,некоторыми не пользуются по много лет.Так вот, в этом рейсе пришлось им такой достать,постирали в машинке,и он стал практически точно таким....ткань просто истлела за года...

----------


## Ranke

> спросила у мужа-новый флаг хорошего качества от ветра треплется по краям-по противоположной стороне от штерта(укрепленная сторона).При сильном ветре может и за сутки прийти в негодность....в данном случае-ветхость ткани...на судне имеется коллекция флагов,некоторыми не пользуются по много лет.Так вот, в этом рейсе пришлось им такой достать,постирали в машинке,и он стал практически точно таким....ткань просто истлела за года...


  Прочитал и Вас понял. Только, что это меняет? Да, флаг должен быть специальный под конкретные эксплуатационные условия. Это же не балкон пятиэтажки с флагом из супермаркета напротив. В идеале заниматься/регулировать производство должно государство. Но так как у нас его ***, то и имеем соответсвенно. Несмотря на это должна быть СОЗНАТЕЛЬНОСТЬ - где я есть и что я делаю. Фотку свою удалил, так как считаю, что достучался и не преследовал цели кого-то задеть. А вот, что делать с французами, которые  фоткали рядом со мной? У них кадр тоже мог получиться. Могут его и показать ... у себя. Еще и в блог разместят.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Про отсутствие пробок на ТЗ. А плиткой они ее не думали выложить, такой себе yellow brick road.
http://*************/news/trassu_zdorov_ya_budut_blagoustraivat_i_rasshiryat  _obeschayut_chto_probok_tam_ne_budet_204.html

----------


## chereshny1958

Ага, выложить плиткой и пустить транспорт! Интересно, какие же пробки на Трассе здоровья? Из бегунов и велосипедистов?

----------


## Trs

У нас в музее открылась мааааленькая выставка о трамвайной линии на Куяльник. Две репродукции открыток (ничего нового, они всем знакомы), проект восстановления блокпоста на ж/д переезде (1947 г.) и  чертежи. Чертёж устройства кольца Куяльник, ещё вот этот чертёж http://transphoto.ru/photo/529415/ и наше сокровище — оригинальный проект линии. Сопроводительный текст приведу здесь, но я думаю о том, чтобы сделать более подробный пост у себя в ЖЖ.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *текст*
Музей КП «Одесгорэлектротранс»
_Временная выставка «Трамвайная линия на Куяльницкий лиман»_

Проект трамвайной линии на Куяльницкий лиман был составлен Бельгийским обществом ещё в 1909 году. Известный курорт, который обслуживался веткой Юго-Западной железной дороги был популярным местом отдыха и трамвайное движение должно было существенно улучшить его транспортное сообщение с городом. На самом курорте, помимо станции Ю. З. Ж. Д., действовала изолированная частная линия конки, запущенная доктором Ф. Яхимовичем, владельцем одного из санаториев, в июне 1888 года. Строительство линии электрического трамвая, начатое Бельгийским обществом в 1912 году, должно было быть окончено позднее генерального срока завершения работ по устройству трамвая 13 ноября 1913 года (ст. ст.). На конечной станции был построен павильон для ожидания трамвая с уборными и отапливаемым залом. Однако задержка в поставке железнодорожных пересечений и начавшаяся война, спровоцировавшая кризис Одесского Трамвая, отложили достройку новой линии на долгие годы. Работы были возобновлены лишь в 1924 году, и после укладки недостающих 435 метров пути, линия вступила в строй 28 мая 1924 года. Движение на линии № 8 было торжественно открыто в 17:00 и празднично украшенные вагоны отправились в первый рейс на лиман. Первоначально движение осуществлялось от площади 9-го января 1905 года (Тираспольской) площади, а после постройки нового павильона в 1928 году — от Греческой площади. После аварии на Селянском спуске (Маринеско) было построено новое кольцо у Пересыпского моста и линия № 8 была сокращена до моста, чтобы избежать следования по опасному участку. 
16 октября 1941 года линия № 8 была закрыта в рамках консервации трамвая. Пока что свидетельств о её работе во время оккупации Одессы не обнаружено. Ввиду того, что в 1943 году линия была частично разобрана для обеспечения рельсами и контактной сетью города Галац в Румынии, всякая возможность возобновления движения на ней была ликвидирована. Лишь в 1948 году удалось восстановить разобранный участок пути и заново оборудовать контактную сеть. 7 ноября 1948 года трамваи вновь пошли на курорт «Куяльник». Однако железнодорожное пересечение на Лиманной улице было постоянным источником опасности и срывов графика движения, в результате чего маршрут был разделён на два: № 8 до переезда и № 8а от переезда до Куяльника. Это представляло большое неудбоство для пассажиров, поскольку как маршрут 8, так и маршрут 8а ходили достаточно редко, а из-за тупиковых конечных у переезда была прекращена эксплуатация двухвагонных поездов в пользу одиночных двухкабинных вагонов. Впоследствии, было прекращено обслуживание участка от Пересыпского моста до переезда маршрутом № 8. Наконец, в свете приближающейся перешивки линий 6 и 9 и конфликтов с железной дорогой из-за эксплуатации трамвайной линии, маршрут № 8 был закрыт в июле 1955 года. В последний год своей работы он перевёз 250 тысяч пассажиров.

----------


## doc-men

> Сопроводительный текст приведу здесь, но я думаю о том, чтобы сделать более подробный пост у себя в ЖЖ.


 Ждем с интересом. 

П.С. И ждем обещанного сообщения по линии на Ново-Аркадийской улице.

----------


## Trs

Я помню, но никак не могу попасть в один документ о ней, который надеюсь обнаружить. У меня были надежды, что это будет немного быстрее. Зато, заказывая дела в ГАОО и промахиваясь мимо Новоаркадийской, я нахожу много другого.

----------


## Milkaway

> Я помню, но никак не могу попасть в один документ о ней, который надеюсь обнаружить. У меня были надежды, что это будет немного быстрее. Зато, заказывая дела в ГАОО и промахиваясь мимо Новоаркадийской, я нахожу много другого.


 ... а не встречался ли Вам случайно документ о передаче семьей Раухвергер городу части участка своего землевладения с целью обустройства на нем трамвайного пути и продления Ново-Аркадийской дороги до ул. Пироговской?
   Об этом есть упоминание в Известиях Городской думы за январь 1911 г.  Доклад члена управы С.О.Фабрицкого.

----------


## Antique

Milkaway, кстати, по поводу приюта Марии Магдалины. Это должен был быть приют на 1-й станции Люстдорфской дороги, главою общества были Шуваловы (кажется именно жена), но ко времени постройки он стал фигурировать как Шуваловский приют. Это как раз рубеж веков. А вот с тех пор упоминание об обществе св. Магдалины я больше не встречал.

----------


## Trs

*Milkaway*, я пока в те года вообще не заглядывал, честно говоря.

Нашёл дело по описи. ГАОО, Ф-16, оп. 86, д. 310, 98 листов. Датировано февралём 1911 года.

----------


## Trs

Да, это одна из тех открыток.

----------


## kravshik

> У нас в музее открылась мааааленькая выставка о трамвайной линии на Куяльник. Две репродукции открыток (ничего нового, они всем знакомы), проект восстановления блокпоста на ж/д переезде (1947 г.) и  чертежи. Чертёж устройства кольца Куяльник, ещё вот этот чертёж http://transphoto.ru/photo/529415/ и наше сокровище — оригинальный проект линии. Сопроводительный текст приведу здесь, но я думаю о том, чтобы сделать более подробный пост у себя в ЖЖ.
> 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *текст*
> Музей КП «Одесгорэлектротранс»
> _Временная выставка «Трамвайная линия на Куяльницкий лиман»_
> 
> Проект трамвайной линии на Куяльницкий лиман был составлен Бельгийским обществом ещё в 1909 году. Известный курорт, который обслуживался веткой Юго-Западной железной дороги был популярным местом отдыха и трамвайное движение должно было существенно улучшить его транспортное сообщение с городом. На самом курорте, помимо станции Ю. З. Ж. Д., действовала изолированная частная линия конки, запущенная доктором Ф. Яхимовичем, владельцем одного из санаториев, в июне 1888 года. Строительство линии электрического трамвая, начатое Бельгийским обществом в 1912 году, должно было быть окончено позднее генерального срока завершения работ по устройству трамвая 13 ноября 1913 года (ст. ст.). На конечной станции был построен павильон для ожидания трамвая с уборными и отапливаемым залом. Однако задержка в поставке железнодорожных пересечений и начавшаяся война, спровоцировавшая кризис Одесского Трамвая, отложили достройку новой линии на долгие годы. Работы были возобновлены лишь в 1924 году, и после укладки недостающих 435 метров пути, линия вступила в строй 28 мая 1924 года. Движение на линии № 8 было торжественно открыто в 17:00 и празднично украшенные вагоны отправились в первый рейс на лиман. Первоначально движение осуществлялось от площади 9-го января 1905 года (Тираспольской) площади, а после постройки нового павильона в 1928 году — от Греческой площади. После аварии на Селянском спуске (Маринеско) было построено новое кольцо у Пересыпского моста и линия № 8 была сокращена до моста, чтобы избежать следования по опасному участку. 
> 16 октября 1941 года линия № 8 была закрыта в рамках консервации трамвая. Пока что свидетельств о её работе во время оккупации Одессы не обнаружено. Ввиду того, что в 1943 году линия была частично разобрана для обеспечения рельсами и контактной сетью города Галац в Румынии, всякая возможность возобновления движения на ней была ликвидирована. Лишь в 1948 году удалось восстановить разобранный участок пути и заново оборудовать контактную сеть. 7 ноября 1948 года трамваи вновь пошли на курорт «Куяльник». Однако железнодорожное пересечение на Лиманной улице было постоянным источником опасности и срывов графика движения, в результате чего маршрут был разделён на два: № 8 до переезда и № 8а от переезда до Куяльника. Это представляло большое неудбоство для пассажиров, поскольку как маршрут 8, так и маршрут 8а ходили достаточно редко, а из-за тупиковых конечных у переезда была прекращена эксплуатация двухвагонных поездов в пользу одиночных двухкабинных вагонов. Впоследствии, было прекращено обслуживание участка от Пересыпского моста до переезда маршрутом № 8. Наконец, в свете приближающейся перешивки линий 6 и 9 и конфликтов с железной дорогой из-за эксплуатации трамвайной линии, маршрут № 8 был закрыт в июле 1955 года. В последний год своей работы он перевёз 250 тысяч пассажиров.


 


Остальное, можно увидеть в музее на интересной экспозиции ,посвященной Куяльницкому (Андриевскому ) лиману,

Добро пожаловать в музей!  Рекомендую посетить..

----------


## Milkaway

> Milkaway, кстати, по поводу приюта Марии Магдалины. Это должен был быть приют на 1-й станции Люстдорфской дороги, главою общества были Шуваловы (кажется именно жена), но ко времени постройки он стал фигурировать как Шуваловский приют. Это как раз рубеж веков. А вот с тех пор упоминание об обществе св. Магдалины я больше не встречал.


 ... хорошо, возьму себе на заметку - если что-то попадётся, обязательно сообщу...

----------


## Milkaway

> *Milkaway*, я пока в те года вообще не заглядывал, честно говоря.
> 
> Нашёл дело по описи. ГАОО, Ф-16, оп. 86, д. 310, 98 листов. Датировано февралём 1911 года.


  спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Ranke

Это про какой маршрут идет речь?

----------


## Людмила_Т

> На Одессастори есть http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=63&pid=16097#top_display_media И та же карта приводилась в книге про Одесские выставки издательства Астропринт.


 https://www.facebook.com/expohistory их группа.
публикуют из книги
сейчас как раз про 1910 речь идет

----------


## Trs

> Вложение 8799251 
> 
> Это про какой маршрут идет речь?
> Вложение 8799301


 Это речь о грузовой ветке. У меня в записях есть что-то из распоряжений за 1944 год: 
*19 октября 1944 г.*
Восстановлена контактная сеть мусорной ветки на Слободке.

----------


## Antique

> https://www.facebook.com/expohistory их группа.
> публикуют из книги
> сейчас как раз про 1910 речь идет


 Похоже за ним стоит научная библиотека, адесс почты тот же самый, что и на сайте выставок: http://odnb.odessa.ua/view_post.php?id=137

----------


## kravshik

> Предлагаю найти ей достойное место,хоть в каком то музее....ее просто разобьют или уничтожат в таком бедламе...


 


Поздравляю ,дожились!!!!!! из этой доски сделали ступеньки в подвал!!!!!ну это уже маразм как по мне.....

предлагаю сохранить таки эту табличку,если ее теперь будет возможно извлечь не расколов

вечером наш Комрад разместит фото.

----------


## Inna_Z

А, может быть, кто-то знает, куда делась доска с дома на Преображенской, где жила Лия Бугова? И доска с Ришельевской, 30? И, наверняка, еще и еще?

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Поздравляю ,дожились!!!!!! из этой доски сделали ступеньки в подвал!!!!!ну *это* уже *маразм* как по мне.....


 Это не маразм. Это попрание нашей истории. Это вандализм в чистом виде. Всё по плану...

----------


## chereshny1958

Обидно! Впечатление такое, что хотят уничтожить память одесситов, это уже было в начале советской эпохи, мы уже знаем к чему это привело. Историю невозможно переписать, но можно уничтожить память...

----------


## Пушкин

Всё это прискорбно видеть... А сколько мраморных досок, постаментов и элементов могил украдено с кладбищ и переделано на подоконники, ступеньки и т.д.

----------


## Antique

Материал жалко, если это мрамор, то можно было бы использовать по крайней мере в качестве надгробной плиты какому-нибудь историческому деятелю, многие захоронения требуют ремонта. Табличку также можно было бы отдать в краеведческий музей, через лет сто она представляла бы определённый интерес.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Приглашаем противников планов застройки Дюковского парка гостиницей и торгово-развлекательным центром. Собираем подписи под коллективным обращением к мэру города Одессы Геннадию Труханову. Встречаемся на самой верхней площадке центральной аллеи-лестницы.
> Суббота. 11 октября. 12:00


 Кто имеет желание побороться - приходите.

----------


## kravshik

*Приглашаем противников планов застройки Дюковского парка гостиницей и торгово-развлекательным центром. Собираем подписи под коллективным обращением к мэру города Одессы Геннадию Труханову. Встречаемся на самой верхней площадке центральной аллеи-лестницы.
Суббота. 11 октября. 12:00*

----------


## kravshik

> Кто имеет желание побороться - приходите.


 можно источники информации??? где и кто и что планирует???

----------


## Trs

http://transphoto.ru/photo/723895/
Снял до завтра со стенда для сканирования. Трамвай на Греческой во время обороны Одессы.

----------


## Гидрант

> Заява партії «Правий сектор» щодо можливої провокації в Одесі
> 05 жовтня, 20:00
> 
> За інформацією «Правого сектора», сьогодні вночі в Одесі готується провокація: сили, зацікавлені у дестабілізації ситуації в місті,* планують знести пам’ятники Пушкіну та Катерині другій та звинуватити у цьому «Правий сектор»*.
> «Правий сектор» категорично заявляє: ми не маємо жодного стосунку до цих можливих актів вандалізму та засуджуємо будь-які спроби розхитування ситуації.
> «Правий сектор» вимагає від МВС та СБУ попередити провокацію!


 Источник: http://pravyysektor.info/appeals/zay...tsiji-v-odesi/  - ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫЙ сайт партии ПС.

_ "Кого Бог хочет наказать, того Он лишает разума" (с)_

----------


## Greenya

> http://transphoto.ru/photo/723895/
> Трамвай на Греческой во время обороны Одессы.


 А по-моему это Преображенская/Пантелеймоновская

----------


## Trs

Согласен. Руководствовался подписью на обороте, а мозг не подключил.
http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/57281.html — чертежи дома ОТТУ на Жуковского. Ещё с излишествами.

----------


## VicTur

> http://transphoto.ru/photo/723895/
> Снял до завтра со стенда для сканирования. Трамвай на Греческой во время обороны Одессы.


 А в подписи почему-то фигурирует улица Чижикова...

----------


## Trs

Двумя постами вверх этот вопрос выяснился. Я сравнил с картинкой на Чижикова и согласился с тем, что это там.

----------


## Людмила_Т

> Похоже за ним стоит научная библиотека, адесс почты тот же самый, что и на сайте выставок: http://odnb.odessa.ua/view_post.php?id=137


  на сколько понимаю они сами по себе http://expo-history.od.ua/ 
а библиотека информационный партнер

----------


## Antique

> на сколько понимаю они сами по себе http://expo-history.od.ua/ 
> а библиотека информационный партнер


 Проект то может самостоятельный, но корни его возникновения явно в библиотеку ведут.

----------


## Trs

Моё маленькое открытие: я нашёл номера паровозов одесского трамвая в 1904 году. С одной стороны, они до смешного просты: 1, 2, 3, ..., 12. В 1896 году их было девять, например. Но не вполне ясно какой где произведён. Поставки были сначала с завода Краусс, а потом с Коломенского. По идее, первые были на Фонтане, а вторые на лимане. Но есть фотография Краусса на лимане. И не было ли повторного использования старых номеров?

----------


## iero

> Но есть фотография Краусса на лимане.


 Это там, где виден берег и загорающие люди, а по насыпи идет трамвайчик? Или паровозы имеются в виду настоящие, то есть паровые? А, и еще вспомнил, правда ли то, что для подъема вагончиков запряженных лошадьми наверх к началу лестницы на лимане рельсы положили змейкой и она просматривается с расстояния до сих пор?

----------


## Trs

Я имею в виду вполне себе паровые паровозы. Электрического трамвая в 1904 году в Одессе не было. Я говорил о http://odessastory.info/gallery/albums/userpics/10172/0182_048.jpg

----------


## iero

Эту не видел, фантастика!

----------


## ruslanyd

> А, и еще вспомнил, правда ли то, что для подъема вагончиков запряженных лошадьми наверх к началу лестницы на лимане рельсы положили змейкой и она просматривается с расстояния до сих пор?


 С радиусом поворота в 5 метров? 

http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=46.560039&lon=30.724696&z=19&m=b

----------


## kravshik

> Эту не видел, фантастика!


 А эти???)))



[/URL]
Поезд прибывающий с Фонтана



16 ст Большого Фонтана



14 ст.Б. Фонтана

----------


## iero

> С радиусом поворота в 5 метров? 
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=46.560039&lon=30.724696&z=19&m=b


 А я то и не догадался, что можно из космоса взглянуть, встал как-то на окружной, попытался всмотреться, но был туманчик и я ничего не разглядел, а спуститься вниз просто не было времени. Так таки правда :smileflag:  А это мне дед рассказывал, он в тридцатых годах, пацаном ходил на лиман, но купались они чаще в озерцах перед Хаджибеем, там где кольцо трамвайное сейчас. А жили они в районе известковой.

----------


## iero

> А эти???)))


 Я родился на 16-ой :smileflag:  Эти находил, фонтанскую дорогу изучал :smileflag:  Еще очень люблю Дачу Ковалевского и Черноморку с их старыми трамвайными  столбами.

----------


## iero

на последней фотке над поездом уже есть контактная сеть!

----------


## Antique

> на последней фотке над поездом уже есть контактная сеть!


 Не только сеть но ещё и павильон, он же тоже для трамвая проектировался.

----------


## iero

А сами паровозики отличаются. Тот что на Куликовом и на 16-ой. Видимо в разные годы. А тот, что на 14-ой, это который напротив 106-й школы. Еще до оползней, соответственно без поворота на 90 градусов.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Этот "поворот 90 градусов" появился только после войны.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Спартака планируют перенести.
http://vesti-ukr.com/odessa/72767-v-odesse-rekonstruirujut-alleju-slavy

----------


## Sergey_L

Сайт http://odessatrolley.com/ вновь заработал.

----------


## Antique

Фотография вокзала Одесса-Сортировочная при румынах:
http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/farbatorg/album/357071/view/1084259




> Сайт http://odessatrolley.com/ вновь заработал.


 Вроде ж давно.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

я извиняюсь, что вопрос немного не в тему, просто здесь знающие люди сидят--подскажите,пожалуйста, где в Одессе можно проконсультироваться по поводу возраста книги?

----------


## kravshik

> Сайт http://odessatrolley.com/ вновь заработал.


 сайт конечно интересный и спасибо авторам за такой труд , наполнение и сбор информации,только вот интерфейс для такого сайта с таким солидным материалом-вообще никакой
пора уже привести его в нормальный вид...

----------


## kravshik

> я извиняюсь, что вопрос немного не в тему, просто здесь знающие люди сидят--подскажите,пожалуйста, где в Одессе можно проконсультироваться по поводу возраста книги?


 самое первое навскидку

это наша Горьковка-наверняка есть эксперты

ну и еще букинисты-правда среди них много перекупщиков ,которым невыгодно показывать истинный возраст раритетов....поэтому их мнение будет неадекватным

----------


## OMF

> сайт конечно интересный и спасибо авторам за такой труд , наполнение и сбор информации,только вот интерфейс для такого сайта с таким солидным материалом-вообще никакой
> пора уже привести его в нормальный вид...


 Я не компьютерный профессионал и не имею времени на изменения. Если кто-то хочет это сделать, причем БЕСПЛАТНО, милости прошу .

----------


## Antique

Интересная опечатка в справочнике Вся Одесса, 1914 Од. Нов. 

Парикмахерская превратилась в улицу Парикмахерская, 14.

----------


## Скрытик

OdessaStory до вечера не будет работать. Нет света во всем центре города.

----------


## Milkaway

> я извиняюсь, что вопрос немного не в тему, просто здесь знающие люди сидят--подскажите,пожалуйста, где в Одессе можно проконсультироваться по поводу возраста книги?


 в литературном музее есть специалисты ... там даже приличный переплёт можно сделать...

----------


## анике

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, please, где искать и найти стар. фото Одесской таможни, ее служащих. Спасибо за любую инфу, особенно по сути

----------


## Ranke

Уже обсуждали, но хотелось бы добавить цифры.

Вложение 8849374 Вложение 8849375

----------


## Trs

Во втором листе речь идёт о линии на Куяльник.

Предлагаю ещё обратить внимание на акты: http://transphoto.ru/page/110/ (это сводная ведомость по всем актам).

----------


## Киров

А вот и фото в тему...По ходу  при румынах.На трамвае написано"Сеnтtral"(вроде бы) и что то ещё.С Ebeя.Да,на обороте фото написано"Одесса".

----------


## Trs

Это действительно Одесса. Где продают, сколько просят?


  *Показать скрытый текст* *вот ещё из инвентаризации 1946 — разобранная контактна сеть на линиях*
ЧАСТИЧНО ПОВРЕЖДЁННЫЕ на 1/VIII-1946
--------------------------------------------------------------
Маршрут № 3
--------------------------------------------------------------
Провода: Трол. сеч. 65 кв. мм. 1326,91 / вывезено 620
Столбы: Трубчат. стальн. 244 шт. / вывезено 24 шт.
Тросы: Проволока 5–6 мм. 395 шт. / вывезено 15 шт.
Изоляторы: пластм., фарф., дер. 25 шт.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Маршрут № 5
--------------------------------------------------------------
Провода: Трол. сеч. 65 кв. мм. 7479,2 / вывезено 3917,2
Столбы: Трубчат. стальн. 252 шт. / вывезено 104 шт.
Тросы: Проволока 5–6 мм. 477 шт. / вывезено 65 шт.
Изоляторы: пластм., фарф., дер. 30 шт.
Кронштейны: Кругл., стальные 30 шт.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Маршрут № 7
--------------------------------------------------------------
Провода: Трол. сеч. 65 кв. мм. 3253,85 / вывезено 1563
Столбы: Тавров. стальн. 98 шт. / вывезено 42 шт.
Тросы: Проволока 5–6 мм. 235 шт. / вывезено 28 шт.
Изоляторы: пластм., фарф., дер. 8 шт.
Кронштейны: Тавровые 19 шт.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Маршрут № 8
--------------------------------------------------------------
Провода: Трол. сеч. 65 кв. мм. 4656,1 / вывезено 1000
Столбы: Трубчат. стальн. 179 шт. / вывезено 28 шт.
Тросы: Проволока 5–6 мм. 280 шт. / вывезено 18 шт.
Изоляторы: пластм., фарф., дер. 18 шт.
Кронштейны: Кругл. 170 шт. / вывезено 12 шт.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Маршрут № 16
--------------------------------------------------------------
Провода: Трол. сеч. 65 кв. мм. 602,6 / вывезено 446
Столбы: Трубчат. стальн. 211 шт. / вывезено 85 шт.
Тросы: Проволока 5–6 мм. 247 шт. / вывезено 52 шт.
Изоляторы: пластм., фарф., дер. 22 шт.
Кронштейны: Кругл. 202 шт. / вывезено 20 шт.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Маршрут № 19
--------------------------------------------------------------
Провода: Трол. сеч. 120 кв. мм. 3265,64 / вывезено 1340
Столбы: Трубчат. стальн. 145 шт. / вывезено 56 шт.
Тросы: Проволока 5–6 мм. 269 шт. / вывезено 45 шт.
Изоляторы: пластм., фарф., дер. 14 шт. / вывезено ?
Кронштейны: Кругл., тавровые 95 шт. / вывезено 42 шт.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Маршрут № 22
--------------------------------------------------------------
Провода: Трол. сеч. 65 кв. мм. 5956,78 / вывезено 5511
Столбы: Тавров. стальн. 145 шт. / вывезено 58 шт.
Тросы: Проволока 5–6 мм. 424 шт. / вывезено 45 шт.
Изоляторы: пластм., фарф. 22 шт.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Маршрут № 31
--------------------------------------------------------------
Провода: Трол. сеч. 65 кв. мм. 1509 / вывезено 221
Столбы: Трубчат. 70 шт.
Тросы: Проволока 5–6 мм. 79 шт.
Изоляторы: фарф., дер. 2 шт.
Кронштейны: Кругл. 28 шт.
--------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Киров

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UKR01-ODESSA-CITY-TRAMWAYS-TRAM-No320-PHOTO-Ukraine-/121452116639?pt=UK_Tramway_Light_Rail&hash=item1c4  71c3a9fВот здесь.

----------


## Trs

Спасибо. Заканчивается чуть меньше, чем через сутки.

Кто-то может мне в двух словах сказать как покупки с ebay доставляются сюда?

----------


## Скрытик

> Спасибо. Заканчивается чуть меньше, чем через сутки.
> 
> Кто-то может мне в двух словах сказать как покупки с ebay доставляются сюда?


 Очень по разному. Я на днях одну вещь за 40 долларов хотел купить, но отказался, так как сумма за доставку была 64 доллара. Нужно у продавца уточнять.

----------


## SaMoVar

У этого лота доставка 2 фунта.

----------


## OMF

> Вложение 8849573А вот и фото в тему...По ходу  при румынах.На трамвае написано"Сеnтtral"(вроде бы) и что то ещё.С Ebeя.Да,на обороте фото написано"Одесса".


 На трамвае написано по-румынски Gara Central, т.е. Главный Вокзал. Само фото - у Пересыпского моста.

----------


## Скрытик

Такие фото никого не интересуют? 
http://auction.violity.com/3329921-foto-voennogo-ria-iz-odessy
Если интересно, могу купить (там регистрация неудобная).

----------


## razgilday

> Поздравляю ,дожились!!!!!! из этой доски сделали ступеньки в подвал!!!!!ну это уже маразм как по мне.....
> 
> предлагаю сохранить таки эту табличку,если ее теперь будет возможно извлечь не расколов


 Вот свежие фото,что сделали с табличкой !!!

----------


## Trs

Если кто-то занимается историей Балковской — в ГАОО есть выкопировка с плана города в районе перекрёстка Фрунзе и Виноградной. Водяная балка присутствует и всё такое. 1932 год в более позднем деле.

ГАОО, ф. Р-1234, оп. 7, д. 903, л. 44. Дело расшито и доступно только в виде оцифрованных листов на компьютерах читального зала.

----------


## Ranke

Наблюдал сегодня в обед как транспортировали церковные атрибуты.
Брезент грузовика был открыт. Видно в спешке забыли.
Блеск на солнце изображения "Тайная вечеря" более чем впечатляющий.
Со стороны напоминало эпизод из Индианы 

 видео 0:18

----------


## kravshik

Интересное фото.....а что и откуда перемещали,почему вдруг такие перемещения,поделись, если владеешь информацией...

и фото само не увеличивется и не открывается в отдельной вкладке...

и это фото или видео??? рядом видна подпись _видео 0:18 _

----------


## Trs

http://transphoto.ru/update.php?date=2014-10-16&cid=23

Сегодня у нас довольно интересное обновление. Три снимка рельсовых транспортных средств, зато какие.

----------


## Ranke

*Архитектура функционализма (последняя треть ХХ в.)* 

С 1955 г. после выхода постановления ЦК КПСС и Совета Министров СССР « Об устранении излишеств в проектировании и строительстве » архитектура принимает более сдержанные формы, наступает время функционализма. 

Разработанный в 1956 – 1967 г г. Одесским филиалом государственного проектно-изыскательского и научно-исследовательского института морского транспорта СоюзморНИИпроект (ЧерноморНИИпроект) проект пассажирского морского вокзала в г.Одесса _/Источник/_

 Фасад со стороны моря. 1958 г.

  Фасад со стороны причалов. 1958 г.

  Панорама строительства. 1967 г.

----------


## kravshik

> *Архитектура функционализма (последняя треть ХХ в.)* 
> 
> С 1955 г. после выхода постановления ЦК КПСС и Совета Министров СССР « Об устранении излишеств в проектировании и строительстве » архитектура принимает более сдержанные формы, наступает время функционализма. 
> 
> Разработанный в 1956 – 1967 г г. Одесским филиалом государственного проектно-изыскательского и научно-исследовательского института морского транспорта СоюзморНИИпроект (ЧерноморНИИпроект) проект пассажирского морского вокзала в г.Одесса _/Источник/_
> 
> 
> 
>   Панорама строительства. 1967 г.


 
Столько "Гансов" еще видно, прямо у пассажирских причалов....да когда-то они стояли прямо рядом с морвокзалом.

----------


## ASnake

Вот нашел такое фото с комментарием "1891 год, по Дерибасовской едет автомобиль, самый первый автомобиль в России."

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вот нашел такое фото с комментарием "1891 год, по Дерибасовской едет автомобиль, самый первый автомобиль в России."


  Фейк!


http://rusfoto.net/details.php?image_id=11407

----------


## Jaak Logus

> http://transphoto.ru/update.php?date=2014-10-16&cid=23
> 
> Сегодня у нас довольно интересное обновление. Три снимка рельсовых транспортных средств, зато какие.


 Что за здание позади средства?
http://transphoto.ru/photo/726692/

----------


## Antique

> Что за здание позади средства?
> http://transphoto.ru/photo/726692/


 Павловские дешёвые квартиры.

----------


## Ranke

Архитектор Миргородский Сергей Николаевич - автор проектов

1964-1976 годы. Проект гостиницы «Черное море» (быв. «Интурист») на 324 места


1978-1979 годы. Проект памятника Адаму Мицкевичу (Одесса)
  

Памятник поэту Адаму Мицкевичу работы скульптора А.В. Князика и архитектора М.В. Мурманова был открыт в 15.00 2 сентября 2004 года в 210-летие Одессы на пересечении Александровского проспекта и улицы Бунина (бывшей Полицейской).

1978 год. Проект монумента "Героической обороне Одессы"

----------


## Танюшка28

Уважаемые Одесситы!!!
В воскресенье 19 октября в 12:00 на пл.Л.Толстого состоится ‘’Воскресник’’!
”Цветущему и зеленому городу -ДА, высоткам из бетона-НЕТ”
Просьба ко всем неравнодушным горожанам присоединится и подержать наш Воскресник.
Цель воскресника,уборка мусора, посадка деревьев и поднятие настроения  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> Уважаемые Одесситы!!!
> В воскресенье 19 октября в 12:00 на пл.Л.Толстого состоится ‘’Воскресник’’!
> ”Цветущему и зеленому городу -ДА, высоткам из бетона-НЕТ”
> Просьба ко всем неравнодушным горожанам присоединится и подержать наш Воскресник.
> Цель воскресника,уборка мусора, посадка деревьев и поднятие настроения


 Как не обидно, но площади уже как таковой нет....!!!((
Высотки новые строят вовсю!!!
помешать уже таким заинтересованным кругам как "КАДОР "мы не можем!!!... 
никто не прислушался и не собирается .
так что затею пл уборке именно площади Толстого вижу бессмысленной
прошу не считать меня без различным
 я сам Одессит и люблю наш город, но против таких монстров борьба не помогает
Уже столько было протестов, и по другим направлениям и бесполезно!!!
 Никто к мнениям простых од ес ситов не прислушивается!!!
все решают намного Выше


Кстати началась застройка части парка ЮНОСТЬ на 8 ст Б Ф!!!!
вот там, еще можно поборлться
у кого есть силы и настроение
 ПРОШУ ПОСОДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ !!!!

----------


## exse

_«Кто в Одессе без машины, тот как без рук — никудышный человек"._ 1912г.

----------


## translator

*Помогите разобраться.*
На известном вам канале YouTube вышел такой ролик о доме по адресу *Военный сп., 1*:



В этом ролике принадлежность дома определена как «доходный дом Е. Воронцовой Дашковой».



Однако, по документам этот дом постройки *1903 года*. И в нем от рождения жила наша знакомая 1905 г.р., которая всю свою жизнь (95 лет) прожила в этом доме в разных квартирах: советская власть переселяла, уплотняла, как ей было удобно, но в пределах дома. Дом всегда был заселен работниками порта, пароходства, моряками...

А тут вдруг доходный дом человека, жившего за 100 лет до постройки дома... Давайте разбираться?

Если речь о Екатерине Романовне, то он умерла задолго до конца 18 века.
Если речь о Елизавете Ксаверьевне, то она просто не была «-Дашковой». И тоже умерла в 1880 г., когда до постройки дома еще 23 года.

----------


## translator

Тут подсказали, что... 
«_речь могла идти и об Елизавете Андреевне Воронцовой-Дашковой (урожденной Шуваловой). Она приходилась внучкой Михаилу Воронцову. Вот статья в педивикии https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Воронцова-Дашкова,_Елизавета_Андреевна , далее переходите в статью о супруге, там, в разделе семья указано ее родство с князем Воронцовым. Думаю, это то, что вы искали_.»

Даты сходятся. Выходит, она.
Отбой тревоге, тыскыть.

----------


## Antique

> Даты сходятся. Выходит, она.Отбой тревоге, тыскыть.


  В это время дом уже М. Воронцову-Шувалову принадлежал, но Елизавета тоже жила на этом участке.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> _«Кто в Одессе без машины, тот как без рук — никудышный человек"._ 1912г.


 Да, обращает внимание в заметке вполне современная техническая терминология, которая не изменилась за эти более 100 лет.

----------


## chereshny1958

В доме Руссова рухнули межэтажные перекрытия, а на Генуэзской убирают 5 трамвай! Просто отчаяние какое то, наши предки построили красивый функционально удобный город, а мы - их потомки, не можем защитить свой город от уничтожения и разграбления!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> В *доме Руссова* рухнули межэтажные перекрытия, а на Генуэзской убирают 5 трамвай! Просто отчаяние какое то, наши предки построили красивый функционально удобный город, а мы - их потомки, не можем защитить свой город от уничтожения и разграбления!


 Да Дом Русова в нынешнем виде, считайте, потерян безвозвратно. Его дряхлый каркас можно только разрушить и на его месте по чертежам построить копию 1:1 по примеру Большой Московской.

----------


## Скрытик

БМ не сносили, ее таки реконструировали. Снесли Спартак и результат "налицо"

----------


## iero

http://archodessa.com/pictures/exhibition-1910_12.jpg
и
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/66783567.jpg
Вот как это так? Кто у кого слизал?

----------


## kravshik

> http://archodessa.com/pictures/exhibition-1910_12.jpg
> и
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/66783567.jpg
> Вот как это так? Кто у кого слизал?


 Интересное наблюдение...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А похоже!, ))))))))))).

----------


## Antique

фортуна именно с шестерёнкой могла быть и где нибудь в Западной Европе первоначально изображена.

----------


## translator

> В это время дом уже М. Воронцову-Шувалову принадлежал, но Елизавета тоже жила на этом участке.


 Значит, тогда тоже записывали имущество на родственников, чтобы не платить налоги, гг.

----------


## Antique

> Значит, тогда тоже записывали имущество на родственников, чтобы не платить налоги, гг.


 Нет, дело совсем в другом. Запись про Воронцову-Дашкову относится у 1880-м годам, это из справочника В.А. Пилявского. Конкретно для этого здания 1903 года в справочной литературе владелец не указан. Изначально авторы только 80-ми годами ограничились, хотя я им ещё пол месяца назад говорил, что это здание начала ХХ века. Части конструкции могут относиться и к ХІХ веку, но про тот более ранний дом Климова ничего неизвестно.

----------


## Ranke

Вложение 8890283 Вложение 8890317 "ЮТ" №11, 1971

А что это за запись такая о поставке в Россию первой партии конок. Одесса, 1879 год. Они тоже были чешcкие? И есть ли изображение оригинала этого документа?  Тыкните.

----------


## Trs

У меня нет. О том, что сведения о заказах сохранились едва ли не с основания завода, знаю. О том, что в 1880-м у нас были открытые вагоны Рингхоффер на пять скамеек, тоже знаю. Сколько и с какими номерами — очень хочу узнать.

Ещё любопытно куда делись 40 вагонов с империалом (1–40?), поставленных в 1896 или 97 году и исчезнувших до 1902. Был ли мальчик вообще? Может, заказ отменили?

По номерам конок у меня есть чуть-чуть соображений. По всей видимости, двухзначные номера и, вероятно, низкие трёхзначные, относились к закрытым (в т. ч. с империалом). Трёхзначные 200..300 — к открытым. В одном док-те 1921 года есть упоминание о вагоне с номером на 400, но это может быть переделанная грузовая конка или вагон паровика.

Здесь хорошо видно номер открытого и немного хуже закрытого вагонов: http://transphoto.ru/photo/325227/

А, ещё до 1902 года у нас не было других открытых вагонов, кроме пятискамеечных. В 1902 появились семискамеечные, хорошо бы узнать кто строил. Во сколько они обошлись и сколько их было мне известно.

----------


## Mckenzie

Господа, может было а может нет.
Вывески(фасады) старых одесских магазинов:

Дерибасовская 21

Дерибасовская дом Жульена

Дерибасовская дом Синицына

Дом Сепича Дерибасовская 13

Екатерининская Дом Григорьева

Ришельевская 10

Соборная пл.Дом Папудовой

Троицкая дом Котляревского

Угол Бунина и Александровского проспекта

Угол Преображенской и Соборной, дом Папудовой

----------


## Antique

Это из путеводителя Коханского 1892 года с сайта библиотеки ОНУ http://www.lib.onu.edu.ua/

----------


## VicTur

> Как не обидно, но площади уже как таковой нет....!!!((
> Высотки новые строят вовсю!!!
> помешать уже таким заинтересованным кругам как "КАДОР "мы не можем!!!... 
> никто не прислушался и не собирается .
> так что затею пл уборке именно площади Толстого вижу бессмысленной
> прошу не считать меня без различным
>  я сам Одессит и люблю наш город, но против таких монстров борьба не помогает
> Уже столько было протестов, и по другим направлениям и бесполезно!!!
>  Никто к мнениям простых од ес ситов не прислушивается!!!
> все решают намного Выше


 Согласен, безнадёжное дело. В нынешних условиях решить проблему смог бы разве что хороший заряд тротила. Ну, или переворот какой-нибудь военный, возглавляемый краеведами и археологами.

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, нужна помощь старожилов. Был ли в начале 60-х, на Новом базаре аттракцион "Гонки по вертикали", как на Привозе?

Вложение 8907714

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## SaMoVar

На Алексеевской площади были. За Новый не скажу.

----------


## Kamin

На Новом рынке такого аттракциона не было. На сколько я помню его планировку тех лет, для него просто не было места.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> 


 Я этот балаган на Привозе помню ещё по семидесятым годам. Вот только не помню, перешагнул ли он рубеж 1980 года?

----------


## Antique

Неоднократно задавался мыслью, чего подобные балаганы исчезли из городов. Раньше почему-то это было популярно, а сейчас почему-то нет.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Подобный балаган, только по-скромнее в размерах, в восьмидесятые практиковал в Лузановке на площадке рядом с причальным павильоном около аттракционов.

----------


## феерический

в парке Ильича был еще в 80х- начале 90х.

----------


## iero

На Таирово на месте Южного точно был в 1987. Папа-байкер объяснял мне какая сила не дает мотоциклу упасть. Мне тогда было 4 года. Рядом с сабжем всегда околачивались цыгане с леденцами, но мне эти сомнительные сладости не покупали.

----------


## victor.odessa

> На Новом рынке такого аттракциона не было. На сколько я помню его планировку тех лет, для него просто не было места.


 В мою детскую память врезался именно такой шатёр со стороны Новобазарного переулка / Конной, вход через маленькую калитку, воротами это назвать нельзя. Как вошли, прямо перед Вами пространство, между хозяйственными магазинами слева, где продавали стройматериалы, краску, удобрения, а справа впереди мебельный. 

Между мебельным и хозтоварами. Птицу там стали продавать позже, да и магазин "Канцтовары" (стекляшка) тыльной стороной выходящий на эту площадь, построили уже позже. Шатру то всего надо, метров 15. Мне тогда было 5-7 лет. Нужен человек, который даст 100% "да" либо "нет". Именно очевидец. Тем более, что такие шатры были разборными и постоянно на одном месте не стояли. 

Всем спасибо за участие.

----------


## Trs

На дворце Камо на Тираспольской надстраивают мансарду в полную высоту.

----------


## kravshik

> Ребята, нужна помощь старожилов. Был ли в начале 60-х, на Новом базаре аттракцион "Гонки по вертикали", как на Привозе?
> 
> Вложение 8907714
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


 Фото с какой стороны сделано..вроде вид знакомый,но никак не могу привязаться...????

----------


## Скрытик

> Я этот балаган на Привозе помню ещё по семидесятым годам. Вот только не помню, перешагнул ли он рубеж 1980 года?


 Летом 80го его уже точно не было.

----------


## Black Fly

> Ребята, нужна помощь старожилов. Был ли в начале 60-х, на Новом базаре аттракцион "Гонки по вертикали", как на Привозе?
> 
> Вложение 8907714
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


  Не было.

----------


## OMF

Возник вопрос. По слухам в 62-65 гг. на Хаджибейском лимане ходил катер от конечной 20-го трамвая до Хол. Балки через НАТИ.
НЯП, никаких следов причала у трамвайной конечной не было, да и сведений о перевозке катера на лиман (и обратно) тоже не нашлось.

Что же это - чья то плохая память, или такое было?

----------


## Jorjic

> Возник вопрос. По слухам в 62-65 гг. на Хаджибейском лимане ходил катер от конечной 20-го трамвая до Хол. Балки через НАТИ.
> НЯП, никаких следов причала у трамвайной конечной не было, да и сведений о перевозке катера на лиман (и обратно) тоже не нашлось.
> Что же это - чья то плохая память, или такое было?


 Я знаю, что к моей памяти у Вас своеобразное отношение, но это фотодокумент. Это тот самый катер в Холодную Балку. Фото сделано до войны.

----------


## Киров

> Ребята, нужна помощь старожилов. Был ли в начале 60-х, на Новом базаре аттракцион "Гонки по вертикали", как на Привозе?
> 
> Вложение 8907714
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


 Мама ,85 лет,всю жизнь прожила возле Нового базара и утверждает,что такого аттракциона не было...да и я не помню.Брат,1952 г.р.,точно утверждать не берётся.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Я помню два мото-аттракциона: в сквере им. 9 января, где сейчас Ковровый рай и обувный Конфискат, второй - в сквере им. Мизикевича возле общественных туалетов.

----------


## OMF

> Я знаю, что к моей памяти у Вас своеобразное отношение, но это фотодокумент. Это тот самый катер в Холодную Балку. Фото сделано до войны.


 С памятью все в порядке, это с документами напряженка 
Тот катер, о котором я говорю, был большим морским типа Аркадия или Алмаз, т.е. те, что ходили из порта на Фонтан/Лузановку. Поэтому и сомнения...

----------


## iero

> С памятью все в порядке, это с документами напряженка 
> Тот катер, о котором я говорю, был большим морским типа Аркадия или Алмаз, т.е. те, что ходили из порта на Фонтан/Лузановку. Поэтому и сомнения...


 Такой катер вряд ли бесследно исчез бы с лимана. Машиной его не увезти, да и кран нужен немаленький, чтобыеговытащить. Думаю, там если и ходил какой, то старенький как на Будаках сейчас туристов возят на косу. В районе дамбы ксть причал, но это сильно дальше от Одессы, чем Холодная Балка.

----------


## Jorjic

> С памятью все в порядке, это с документами напряженка 
> Тот катер, о котором я говорю, был большим морским типа Аркадия или Алмаз, т.е. те, что ходили из порта на Фонтан/Лузановку. Поэтому и сомнения...


 Такого практически точно не было. Доказывать, чего не было сложнее, чем то, что было. Могу аргументировать тем, что в Холодной Балке работали врачами-консультантами близкие моей семье люди. И о наличии такого способа сообщения я бы, скорее всего, знал. И даже им пользовался, посещая с родителями Холодную Балку.

----------


## OMF

> Такого практически точно не было. Доказывать, чего не было сложнее, чем то, что было. Могу аргументировать тем, что в Холодной Балке работали врачами-консультантами близкие моей семье люди. И о наличии такого способа сообщения я бы, скорее всего, знал. И даже им пользовался, посещая с родителями Холодную Балку.


 Спасибо, я так и думал. Но проверить не мешало.

----------


## Trs

http://transphoto.ru/photo/729342/
Таиса Гавриловна Вейсман, 1886 г. р. Может, родственница кому? Я отсканировал её личную карточку (http://transphoto.ru/photo/729343/) под впечатлением от того, как в 1935 году она оставила вагон в парке и на полчаса ушла в очередь за халвой.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> в 1935 году она оставила вагон в парке и на полчаса ушла в очередь за халвой.


 Простите, её за это расстреляли?

----------


## Trs

Откройте ссылку с личной карточкой и ткните там в подписи к скану на оборотную сторону.

----------


## феерический

> Я помню два мото-аттракциона: в сквере им. 9 января, где сейчас Ковровый рай и обувный Конфискат, второй - в сквере им. Мечникова возле общественных туалетов.


 Хоть и не Одесса - но какой уровень!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я помню два мото-аттракциона: в сквере им. 9 января, где сейчас Ковровый рай и обувный Конфискат, второй - в сквере им. Мечникова возле общественных туалетов.


 И в какие это годы? Интересно, а кто то ещё помнит мото-аттракцион в сквере им.Мечникова? Я- нет.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Откройте ссылку с личной карточкой и ткните там в подписи к скану на оборотную сторону.


 Без регистрации такого не вижу. Не проще ли ответить здесь?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> И в какие это годы? Интересно, а кто то ещё помнит мото-аттракцион в сквере [s]им.Мечникова[/s]? Я- нет.


 Точно не помню, где-то в 1984-1986 годах. Не казните, ошибся, конечно же в сквере им. Мизикевича

Ориентировочное место отмечено кругом.
http://clip2net.com/s/jawcxE

----------


## Jaak Logus

Уникальное фото 60-летней давности. Еще растут деревья возле дома по ул. Спортивной (Томаса), 11. Видны громадные ворота нового стадиона "Спартак". Уходит в даль к Пролетарскому бульвару тенистая ул. Спортивная. Осталась только брусчатка? (

----------


## Jorjic

> Хоть и не Одесса - но какой уровень!


 Думаю, что первый аттракцион такого уровня был в Одессе в Летнем театре Горсада в середине 50-х. Назывался "Шар смерти". Он был действительно в форме шара, причем верхнее полушарие поднималось во время заезда.

----------


## Trs

> Без регистрации такого не вижу. Не проще ли ответить здесь?


 Когда я пишу с телефона, то скопировать что-то и вставить — на грани возможного. Вот: http://transphoto.ru/photo/729344/

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Когда я пишу с телефона, то скопировать что-то и вставить — на грани возможного. Вот: http://transphoto.ru/photo/729344/


 Безответственная особа. Запись, сделанная красными чернилами, навевает на некоторые мысли, обозначенные мной выше.

----------


## Trs

Красные чернила — это, обычно, суд. Но здесь ни слова о нём нет, что странно. Иначе она была бы или уволена по суду или осталась бы на принудительных работах с отчислением зарплаты.

----------


## VicTur

> Простите, её за это расстреляли?


 До войны с подобными нарушителями поступали мягче. Более суровые меры стали применяться в основном, когда страна перешла на военное положение.

----------


## Trs

Румынская фотография с аукциона теперь обитает гораздо ближе к месту съёмки, чем раньше. Спасибо *Скрытику* за то, что она вернулась в Одессу, у самого меня бы это не получилось.

----------


## kravshik

> Румынская фотография с аукциона теперь обитает гораздо ближе к месту съёмки, чем раньше. Спасибо *Скрытику* за то, что она вернулась в Одессу, у самого меня бы это не получилось.


 можно уточнить место съемки раритета??? это возле Глухого моста или это мост на  Пересыпи?? судя по насыпи и портала в кладке???

----------


## OMF

> можно уточнить место съемки раритета??? это возле Глухого моста или это мост на  Пересыпи?? судя по насыпи и портала в кладке???


 Это первый Пересыпский мост (на Московской).

----------


## Жванецкий

Не могу найти фотографии Дерибасовской начала 2000 годов..

----------


## doc-men

Вроде раньше на попадалось это фото: 
Дореволюционная Аркадия.


Источник: http://kaiser-w.livejournal.com/426565.html

----------


## razgilday

Большое спасибо!!! я очень долго искал именно этот вид,в свое время он был на форуме,но потом потерялся....

а сейчас нашелся и оказывается он был у Кайзера,у него кстати очень интересный ЖЖ,много фото...надо было у него спросить в свое время ,но никак руки не доходили.

----------


## Antique

> Вроде раньше на попадалось это фото: 
> Дореволюционная Аркадия.


 На Одессастори давным давно лежит.




> Большое спасибо!!! я очень долго искал именно этот вид,в свое время он был на форуме,но потом потерялся....


 Искать надо уметь, хотя в данном случае и уметь не надо: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=71&pid=4804#top_display_media

----------


## razgilday

Ну все все, закритиковал...)))) ис прав им ся....

----------


## translator

В Усатово на кладбище стоит монумент....



... с таким текстом:



Кто-то может его написать на русском построчно?

----------


## razgilday

Какой это стиль шрифта,какие то символы,иероглифы???

----------


## verda

Это не глаголица?

----------


## translator

> Это не глаголица?


  Это какой-то вариант на основе глаголицы... В таблицах соответствия я не все символы нашел.

----------


## razgilday

Друзья,есть очень интересный новый вид..




Фото № 2 пл. Толбухина 1963г., с крыши дома ул. Краснова 17 

Фото Дергачёва А.К

----------


## Natarulit

так выложите.

----------


## Trs

> Друзья,есть очень интересный новый вид..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Фото № 2 пл. Толбухина 1963г., с крыши дома ул. Краснова 17 
> 
> Фото Дергачёва А.К


 Это из одноклассников?

----------


## OMF

Поезд 806+605+851 29-го маршрута из вагонов "одесского" типа, автобус - 10 (110) или 19 (119) маршрута (в зависимости от того, весной или осенью сделано фото) .

PS. Посмотрев на листву, сделал вывод, что снимок после 5 июня, т.е. автобус уже 110 или 119 маршрута.

----------


## razgilday

> Это из одноклассников?


 Нет,это мое ....личные контакты.

может чуть позже сложится еще что- то...

----------


## Trs

Я бы хотел отсканировать оригинал (касается и предыдущего фото с КТМ-2) и поинтересоваться возможностью перепубликации (с указанием авторства).

----------


## myspring73

Господа, а где располагалась Одесская военная школа пилотов?
Где были учебные и спальные корпуса? И, собственно, где они учебные полеты проводили?

----------


## Antique

> И, собственно, где они учебные полеты проводили?


 С 1915 года на Школьном аэродроме. Школа возможно размещалась в мирное время в особняке Поммера вместе с Аэроклубом.

----------


## iero

> Господа, а где располагалась Одесская военная школа пилотов?
> Где были учебные и спальные корпуса? И, собственно, где они учебные полеты проводили?


 Раньше на месте адмиральского проспекта было летное поле.Собственно стела на 5-ой Фонтана тому напоминание.

----------


## Antique

> Раньше на месте адмиральского проспекта было летное поле.Собственно стела на 5-ой Фонтана тому напоминание.


 Это лётное поле во время ВМВ соорудили, так как основной аэродром был близко возле линии фронта и подвергался обстрелам.

----------


## Antique

С 1916-го авиашкола находилась в только что построенном здании народного училища №86 на Староконном переулке, 9. http://prvo.od.ua/school/s21/ru/about/about/

А в 1944-м году авиашкола размещалась в школьном здании на ул. 10 апреля, 22

----------


## iero

У тещи моей первый муж был военным летчиком. Служил на Дальнем Востоке в середине 60-х. Загадочно погиб. тогда официально сообщили, что разбился на испытаниях самолета. На деле, и об этом теща боялась говорить всю жизнь, он принимал участие в операции по проникновению внутрь подводной лодки брошенной в Японском море. На борту судна не оказалось экипажа, а спустя неделю все шесть членов группы скончались в военном госпитале, где-то во Владивостоке. Деталей незнаю, и спросить уже не у кого, но вот квартиру в Одессе теще дали именно после этого случая, по иронии судьбы на Адмиральском, на месте бывшего летного поля.

----------


## myspring73

Собственно, школа военных пилотов просуществовала аж до Великой Отечественной, до взятия Одессы была эвакуирована вроде бы в Бишкек, на базе нее там было создано летное училище, которое обратно уже не вернулось.
Я спрашивал скорее про уже постреволюционное время - 8-ю военную школу летчиков.
Просто насчет особняка Поммера - я сомневаюсь, слишком неудобно и здание небольшое.

----------


## Lively

> Раньше на месте адмиральского проспекта было летное поле.Собственно стела на 5-ой Фонтана тому напоминание.


 Гм, Это, мягко говоря, не совсем так. Ни о каком летном поле речь не идет. Была приспособленная взлетно-посадочная полоса длинной 950 метров. Начиналась она на месте, где сейчас двор дома №1 по Адмиральскому проспекту, шла параллельно нынешнему участку Адмиральский проспект - до Судостроительной, и продолжалась до места нынешнего перекрестка Неделина и Шклярука. Ни один сантиметр нынешнего Адмиральского проспекта не использовался  в качестве ВПП. Ни на участке 5 ст - изгиб на Судостроительной, ни, тем более, на участке Судостроительная - 1-я Ст Люстдорфской дороги, на котором проспект меняет свое направление.
Если и говорить о военной школе летчиков, то уместнее упомянуть 14 спецшколу ВВС, которая в 1940 -1941 гг располагалась в помещении СШ 119 (Ныне Александровский проспект 11), а с 1944 по 1952 - в помещении СШ 10 (сейчас улица 10 апреля 22).

----------


## Antique

> Я спрашивал скорее про уже постреволюционное время - 8-ю военную школу летчиков.


 А можно было сразу указать период времени, это избавило бы от лишних поисков.

----------


## BIGBIG

Еще трамвай

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Еще трамвай


 Єто депо на Товарной? Надпись на латинице - при румынах?

----------


## Trs

http://transphoto.ru/photo/593630/
http://transphoto.ru/photo/593629/

Вот это же фото и ещё одно там же с другого ракурса. 1942 год, депо имени Ленина.

----------


## Ranke

> Если и говорить о военной школе летчиков, то уместнее упомянуть 14 спецшколу ВВС, которая в 1940 -1941 гг располагалась в помещении СШ 119 (Ныне Александровский проспект 11), а с 1944 по 1952 - в помещении СШ 10 (сейчас улица 10 апреля 22).


 Неделю назад мемориальную доску фотографировал.

Вложение 8973783 Александровский пр-т, 11

На сайте школ написано:
_"Второе здание находится на Александровском проспекте, 11. Оно построено на месте уничтоженного исторического памятника города — Покровской церкви. А как средняя школа № 119 оно начинает функционировать с 1936 года, но уже в декабре 1940 года школа была расформирована в связи с необходимостью размещения на ее базе Одесской летной специализированной школы № 14 (в дальнейшем эвакуированной в Среднюю Азию), а затем и военного госпиталя, который был разрушен в августе 1941 года. В 1953 году здание школы было полностью восстановлено по проекту 1935 года архитектором Боринской."_

_"Во время Отечественной войны в нашем здании был расположен большой госпиталь, а после него - специализированные школы: военно-морских ( с 1940 по 1944 гг.) и военно-воздушных сил (с 1944 по 1951гг.) В спецшколе военно-воздушных сил учились будущие лётчики-космонавты: в 1944-46гг.-Георгий Тимофеевич Добровольский, а в 1950 – 51 гг. – Георгий Степанович Шонин."_

----------


## Antique

А вот интересно, школа №8 существовала одновременно с №14?

----------


## onita

> Гм, Это, мягко говоря, не совсем так. Ни о каком летном поле речь не идет. Была приспособленная взлетно-посадочная полоса длинной 950 метров. Начиналась она на месте, где сейчас двор дома №1 по Адмиральскому проспекту, шла параллельно нынешнему участку Адмиральский проспект - до Судостроительной, и продолжалась до места нынешнего перекрестка Неделина и Шклярука. Ни один сантиметр нынешнего Адмиральского проспекта не использовался  в качестве ВПП. Ни на участке 5 ст - изгиб на Судостроительной, ни, тем более, на участке Судостроительная - 1-я Ст Люстдорфской дороги, на котором проспект меняет свое направление.
> Если и говорить о военной школе летчиков, то уместнее упомянуть 14 спецшколу ВВС, которая в 1940 -1941 гг располагалась в помещении СШ 119 (Ныне Александровский проспект 11), а с 1944 по 1952 - в помещении СШ 10 (сейчас улица 10 апреля 22).


  А я слышала,что летное полотно было на месте нашего ипподрома...

----------


## Lively

> А я слышала,что летное полотно было на месте нашего ипподрома...


 Все верно. Было. Но немного раньше, в 1910 году...  :smileflag:  .Первый демонстрационный полет в России Михаила Ефимова 8(21) марта 1910 года. Краткую справку посмотрите вот здесь.

----------


## Antique

> А я слышала,что летное полотно было на месте нашего ипподрома...


 Ну почему на месте, газон ипподрома - отличное лётное поле.

----------


## Jaak Logus

В Одессе разгорелись страсти вокруг Трассы здоровья 
http://vesti-ukr.com/odessa/76552-v-odesse-razgorelis-strasti-vokrug-trassy-zdorovja

----------


## Trs

Mon Dieu! Наконец-то градсовет что-то не одобрил. Будове не разрешили построить уродца на углу Большой Арнаутской и Осипова. Очевидно, все финансовые ресурсы исчерпались на Белинского.

----------


## iero

Они б лучше то, что есть подостраивали, пусть помогут людям в Радужном, на Золотом Берегу, там где народ уже почти десять лет ждет своё жилье, А побережье и центр ненужно уродовать.

----------


## феерический

друзья, угораздило меня вчера перед сном на фейсбуке встрять в одну дискуссию за приморский бульвар и тот "музей под стеклом", который находится напротив лондонской. я помню, что до гранитной плитки были желтые кирпичики, до которых был просто асфальт. что раскопки таки да имели место, но копали склон в районе колоннады. и что, естественно, этот стеклянный купол является чистым фейком. на что сразу же получаю письмо следующего содержания:




> Батенька да вы явно не с Одессы.... До гранитной плитки там лежали бетонные плитки 60х60 примерно, и вот когда их снимали то нашли это. Для всех кто считает что это "муляж, фейк, под**бка, разводняк, обман, ложь и т.д. прошу в личку, предоставляю фотки сделанные собственноручно (вид с верху) во время этих раскопок. Я, никакого отношения к этому не имею и не причастен к данному процессу. Просто прогуливайся с супругой и заснял происходящее.


 рассудите, может действительно что-то пропустил, как вот, к примеру, оказывается, что отель на морвокзале всегда и всеми одесситами назывался не иначе как "зуб бабы яги", в чем меня тоже вчера хотели убедить.

----------


## Ranke

> Гм, Это, мягко говоря, не совсем так. Ни о каком летном поле речь не идет. Была приспособленная взлетно-посадочная полоса длинной 950 метров. Начиналась она на месте, где сейчас двор дома №1 по Адмиральскому проспекту, шла параллельно нынешнему участку Адмиральский проспект - до Судостроительной, и продолжалась до места нынешнего перекрестка Неделина и Шклярука. Ни один сантиметр нынешнего Адмиральского проспекта не использовался  в качестве ВПП. Ни на участке 5 ст - изгиб на Судостроительной, ни, тем более, на участке Судостроительная - 1-я Ст Люстдорфской дороги, на котором проспект меняет свое направление.


 Не могу согласиться. Еще до войны была улица "N" соединяющая ул. Перекопской дивизии и Бригадную (Чубаевка). Начиналась она как раз от места, где сейчас стоит памятникам летчикам 69-го авиаполка. Там же и начиналась и ВПП. Несколько под другим углом она тянулась к ул. Павла Шклярука (быв. Парниковая). И, видимо, проходила мимо каких-то построек. На этом месте в начале 50-х появится поселок А.Марти (СРЗ). Известный сейчас как Судоремонтный/Судостроительный.

В теже 50-е появляется Адмиральская (ул./пр. Патриса Лумумбы >>> Адмиральский пр.). Если придераться, то пересечение ВПП с будущим проспектом было в месте, где он меняет направление (пересечение  с ул. Судостроительной). Именно на этом перекрестке до начала 80-х стоял закладной камень, убранный в связи с открытием монумента на 5-ой станции Б.Ф. в 1982 году. Открытие довелось наблюдать собственными глазами.

Сквер, где установлен памятник расположен напротив домов по Фонтанской дороги 29,31 и Черняховского (быв. Прямая) 2. Это "Самопомощь". Дома того времени. А напротив домов этого же поселка 25 А,Б,В и 27, где выходила ул. Платонова (у Майстрового - Платоновская), там где сейчас гаражи, видимо, располагались самолеты. В 50-х постройки использовались под ТИР.     

Вложение 8980976

А откуда известно, что ВПП была 950 метров и заканчивалась П.Шклярука/Неделина?

----------


## razgilday

Я без цитирования... надеюсь поймете к  чему сообщение... не хочу много текста повторять
Так вот
Зуб бабы Яги никогда и никто его так не называл..
И насчет раскопок это таки бу та фори я в данном случае, да было там поселение, но это просто для туристов
А раскопки таки да были под Колоннадой 
Все что там лежит под стеклом , вернее часть этого- ново дел,
может и я не совсем прав
Тогда кто в курсе, поправьте и меня...????

----------


## Viktoz

> Не могу согласиться......
> 
> А откуда известно, что ВПП была 950 метров и заканчивалась П.Шклярука/Неделина?


 Выдержки из архивов:




> В середине сентября, когда еще вовсю кипела работа в Аркадии и на Золотом берегу, я был вызван к Жукову вместе с комбригом В. П. Катровым — заместителем командующего ООР по военно–воздушным силам. В кабинете контр–адмирала уже находился Г. Д. Шишенин. “Видимо, речь пойдет об авиационном базировании”, — мелькнула мысль. И я не ошибся.
> — Вот что, товарищи, — начал Гавриил Васильевич без предисловий, — нужно решать вопрос с аэродромом. У летчиков участились потери на земле, это никуда не годится. И мы будем виноваты, если не сумеем перенести аэродром в более безопасное место.


 


> Действительно, за последние дни осложнилась обстановка в южном секторе, наши части вынуждены были отойти вдоль берега за Сухой лиман. Теперь враг начал обстреливать город и с юга. Снаряды залетали уже в район строящихся пирсов. Но еще больше доставалось нашему единственному 69–му истребительному авиаполку, базировавшемуся на пригородный аэродром. Куда ж его теперь переводить?
> — Вроде есть на примете одно местечко, — с некоторым сомнением произнес Катров. — Не знаю, как с точки зрения инженеров...
> — Где? — спросил Шишенин.
> —* У четвертой станции Большого Фонтана*, Жуков прикрыл глаза, видимо стараясь представить себе ту площадку: окрестности города он знал превосходно.
> — М–да, — протянул он после паузы. — Ну что ж, отправляйтесь–ка сейчас с Аркадием Федоровичем на рекогносцировку, [129] а после обеда доложите. Я тут людей соберу, посоветуемся.


 


> Для нового аэродрома надо было найти такой участок, какой противник долго не смог бы обнаружить. А много ли сыщется таких мест почти в самом городе?..
> *Во всяком случае, ту площадку, к которой подвез меня Катров, я тут же забраковал.* Но время, проведенное в Одессе, не прошло для меня даром. Я и сам уже неплохо знал город и его окраины,
> — Проедем подальше, — предложил я комбригу, — там в районе военных лагерей может найтись что–нибудь подходящее.
> *Около 6–й станции Большого Фонтана мы свернули с дороги вправо и остановили машину. Здесь раскинулся небольшой пустырь, окруженный обезлюдевшими дачными домиками, густым кустарником и узловатыми старыми деревьями. Место было неприметное. Правда, пустырь оказался в буграх и рытвинах, что потребовало бы дополнительных затрат труда при устройстве летного поля. Но рассчитывать на что–либо лучшее не приходилось.*


 


> Сомневаться в том, что противник обнаружит с воздуха ведущиеся работы, не приходилось. Важно было сделать так, чтобы он не догадался, какова их цель. *И у меня созрело решение начать одновременно постройку ложного аэродрома — более заметного с воздуха и более похожего на настоящий, чем тот, который мы намеревались создать.* Это, конечно, требовало дополнительных затрат и труда и сил, но игра стоила свеч. Только обеспечив скрытность передислокации авиаполка, мы могли получить ожидаемый тактический выигрыш.


 


> Работы велись в исключительно высоком темпе и не прекращались даже во время бомбежек. С болью вспоминаю об убитых и раненых — избежать потерь не удалось.
> *Ложный аэродром, на строительство которого отвлекалась примерно десятая часть сил (о его истинном назначении, разумеется, никто не знал), был готов через пять дней.* 
> 
> *Настоящий аэродром — через неделю. Дома и деревья, окружавшие его, оставили в сохранности — они служили хорошей маскировкой.* Самолеты под камуфляжными сетками стояли между дачами. Правда, взлетать и садиться приходилось в одном направлении, на бреющем. Но одесских асов это не смущало. Зато мы добились главного:* ложный аэродром не раз подвергался бомбежкам и артобстрелам, а на боевой не упало ни одной бомбы*.


 Исходя из этого можно утверждать что было два аэеродрома, ложный и боевой.
Ложный строили в районе 4-й фонтана (возможно Адмиральский)

 боевой в районе 6-й.  Может быть  даже в районе коричневого квадрата на картинке от Ranke
Вложение 8980976

----------


## Lively

> А откуда известно, что ВПП была 950 метров и заканчивалась П.Шклярука/Неделина?


 Несколько лет тому назад, когда стали доступны фотографии аэрофотосъемки Люфтваффе за 1941 и 1944 гг я пробовал наложить эти фото на современные фотографии Google Earth. Дело оказалось довольно кропотливым, пришлось совмещать точки по достоверным и ныне сохранившимся объектам. Результат наложения получился очень любопытным. Стало хорошо видно, где дороги совпадают, а где "прорезаны".... Я поищу дома, может сохранились результаты этой работы.

----------


## Antique

> Может быть даже в районе коричневого квадрата на картинке от Ranke


 Коричневый квадрат - дореволюционная Чубаевка, по дореволюционным картам там всё застроено. Пустырь был к востоку от упомянутого прямоугольника, там где было училище ПВО и ниже.

----------


## Ranke

Вопрос о месторасположении давний. Немецкая аэрофотосъемка от 08/1944 бесспорный документ!  В фокусе 5-я станция БФ и 1-я станция ЛД. Никакого проспекта Адмиральского нет и быть не может. Он появляется в 50-х вместе с застройкой района. 

Место, где появится ул. Адмиральская (буд. Патриса Лумумбы >>> пр-т Адмиральский) просматривается на 2/3. Доступны к изучению участки от 1-ой ст.ЛД до ул. Новаторов и от 5-ой ст.БФ до ул Судостроительной (изгиб будущего проспекта). Не доступен 1/3 от Новаторов до Судостроительной (~ 500 м). Со стороны 1-ой станции ничего напоминающего ВПП нет. Со стороны 5-ой станции - тянутся две полоски. Одна из которых это улица или переулок "N" идет до ул. Бригадной. Вторая, более светлая, - предположительно ВПП по направлению к ул. Героев-Пограничников/ Павла Шклярука/Неделина. Описывал это ранее. 6-я станция БФ не просматривается, Чубаевка недоступна. Селяви.

 1960-е 1970-е
Пересечение проспекта Патриса Лумумбы (буд. пр-т Адмиральский) и улицы Судостроительной. Закладной камень простоял до открытия памятника летчикам 69-го авиаполка на 5-ой станции БФ.

Если ВПП полоса не проходила здесь (не касалась этого места) зачем нужно было вводить народ в заблуждение. Как можно обмануть если событие, наверняка, еще на памяти. Строили то гражданские (пишут - преимущественно  женщины и не одной сотней ...) Конечно, местность видоизменилась, но не настолько же, чтобы 5-ю станцию перепутать с 6-ой. На 6-ой станции есть сквер Героической обороны Одессы (быв. Пролетарски пр-т), что мешало там установить если место истинно?

Некоторые популярные путеводители из 70-х, 80-х  откровенно путают. Звучит, что аэродром располагался по проспекту "на месте нынешней улицы Патриса Лумумбы", "на месте главной магистрали нынешнего поселка судоремонтников ...",  "прямо среди домиков городской окраины, в районе 5-7 станциий Большого Фонтана".

Еще, ложный аэродром был. Но строили его, думаю, не рядом. Привлекли бы внимание к квадрату. Еще, на румынской топокарте времен ВОВ есть много обозначений красным - линии, кружки, овалы и треугольники. Один из них четко прорисован на исследуемом нами месте. Именно там, что не видим на аэрофотоснимке.

----------


## Antique

Точность событий в мемуарах по наблюдениям некоторых - не очень высока. По прошествии лет многое забывается и в мемуарах таким образом оказывалась неточная информация. Увы, мемуары - это не документ, им можно верить, а можно и нет.

----------


## Antique

В новостях пишут, что казармы на проспекте Гагарина первоначально были студгородком СРЗ им. Марти. Однако это очень сомнительно, учитывая, что такие же здания в количестве опять же двух штук есть в воинской части на Спартаковской. На спартаковской они правда обращены к улице противоположной стороной, но оформление почти совпадает (на Спартаковской отсутствуют некоторые элементы).

----------


## VicTur

> друзья, угораздило меня вчера перед сном на фейсбуке встрять в одну дискуссию за приморский бульвар и тот "музей под стеклом", который находится напротив лондонской. я помню, что до гранитной плитки были желтые кирпичики, до которых был просто асфальт.


  Подтверждаю. Да, были жёлтые кирпичики на пешеходной части и булыжник — на проезжей, где раньше лежал асфальт. Кирпичики и булыжник появились после того, как Приморский во второй половине 80-х разрыли, обнажив корни деревьев, подлежащих уничтожению.

----------


## velen

Нашел случайно . Люди выбросить хотели. Фотографии в отличном качестве . Как будто вчера сделали.

----------


## razgilday

> Выдержки из архивов:
> 
> Исходя из этого можно утверждать что было два аэеродрома, ложный и боевой.
> Ложный строили в районе 4-й фонтана (возможно Адмиральский)
> 
>  боевой в районе 6-й.  Может быть  даже в районе коричневого квадрата на картинке от Ranke
> Вложение 8980976


 
Но в таком случае бомбардировка ложного аэродрома перекрывала бы частично ВПП настоящего...судя по схеме,что было бы небезопасно...даже и для двух направлений ВПП

----------


## Antique

> Нашел случайно . Люди выбросить хотели. Фотографии в отличном качестве . Как будто вчера сделали.


 Как ни странно жил на винзаводе (Фр. бул. 10). Также Рейн был членом общества приказчиков-христиан. Не исключено, что он был приказчиком винзавода Удельного ведомства.

----------


## ruslanyd

Вандалы разрушили льва на крыльце особняка Демидовой - Сан-Донато, где сейчас находится Одесский музей кино

http://public.od.ua/news/2014/11/08/vandaly-razrushili-lva-vozle-odesskoj-kinostudii


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Фото*

А я их фотографировал только неделю назад 

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Фото*

Есть на стенах этого особняка еще и такая примечательная фреска

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Фото*

----------


## Antique

Разве территория не охраняется?

Фреска что то очень не очень, не современная ли?

----------


## ruslanyd

> Разве территория не охраняется?


 Вход закрыт, но туда водят экскурсии, но это вряд ли может быть причиной
Скорее всего, это результат проведения на территории киностудии кулинарного фестиваля "Таки да, вкусно!" на прошлых выходных
Люди, пройдя на фестиваль, имели возможность вольно там разгуливать, да, после распитого спиртного, похоже, занимались разгулом




> Фреска что то очень не очень, не современная ли?


 Не могу сказать
Возможно

----------


## Antique

> Люди, пройдя на фестиваль, имели возможность вольно там разгуливать, да, после распитого спиртного, похоже, занимались разгулом


 Есть же места, где делают таких идиотов!

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вход закрыт, но туда водят экскурсии, но это вряд ли может быть причиной
> Скорее всего, это результат проведения на территории киностудии кулинарного фестиваля "Таки да, вкусно!" на прошлых выходных
> Люди, пройдя на фестиваль, имели возможность вольно там разгуливать, да, после распитого спиртного, похоже, занимались разгулом
> 
> 
> Не могу сказать
> Возможно


 Льва разбили в эту пятницу. Их пока спрятали. Будут реставрировать. 

В этом здании, внутри и снаружи постоянно что-то снимают. Эта фреска осталась с очередных съемок.

----------


## Ranke

Подскажите место?

 до 1985 года

----------


## Скрытик

Думаю Аркадийская аллея.

----------


## Ranke

> Думаю Аркадийская аллея.


 Есть соображение, что это одна и та же аллея с разницей лет в 30-ть

 х/ф "Тень у пирса", 1955 год

На цветном фото из большого фотоальбома за 1985 год
в конце (или начале) аллеи прорисовывается фонтан.
Вот думаю, а не парк ли это Т.Г.Шевченко?

----------


## job2001

Судя по людям это не Аркадия и не парк, одежда не пляжно-выходная, идут почти все в одном направлении, у многих сумки в руках

Хотя по теням и могло бы быть Аркадией

----------


## Скрытик

> Судя по людям это не Аркадия и не парк, одежда не пляжно-выходная, идут почти все в одном направлении, у многих сумки в руках
> 
> Хотя по теням и могло бы быть Аркадией


 Довольно много и обратно идут. В сумках подстилки для полежать  :smileflag: 

Это не парк Шевченко 100%. Да и откуда там столько людей? Я в те годы его вдоль и поперек излазил.

----------


## victor.odessa

На цветном фото Аркадия. В середине 80-х на пляж ходили в брюках. Это сейчас в шортах или трусах.

----------


## razgilday

> Подскажите место?
> 
> Вложение 8993233 до 1985 года


 Какая прекрасная аллея была!!!

----------


## job2001

Да, это что-то я протупил с восходом-закатом, почему-то подумал что по теням это поздний вечер, а основной поток - на пляж. Но на самом деле как раз утро, и все правильно

----------


## makaceba

> Подскажите место?
> 
> Вложение 8993233 до 1985 года


 Похоже, снимок сделан с верхней площадки бывш. ресторана Сигала.

----------


## Ranke

> Похоже, снимок сделан с верхней площадки бывш. ресторана Сигала.


 Нашел!!! Это не Аркадия. Догадаться сложно если не были на месте или не изучали это строение. Завтра напишу подробней. А сейчас  спать 
По скрину из фильма - ресторан и вид с него на аллею снимали на террасе здания Дома отдыха МБМ. 

 
foto by White1

Еще один вид пятилетней давности. 


В 2011 его полностью снесли. 

Именно на ней в 1983 году Васечкин (Егор Дружинин)
отплясывает, бьет чечетку и поет "Ситуация" и "Как хорошо быть хулиганом"

 видео 2:26
 видео 2:01

----------


## razgilday

> Нашел!!! Это не Аркадия. Догадаться сложно если не были на месте или не изучали это строение. Завтра напишу подробней. А сейчас  спать 
> По скрину из фильма - ресторан и вид с него на аллею снимали на террасе здания Дома отдыха МБМ. 
> 
>  
> foto by White1
> 
> Еще один вид пятилетней давности. 
> 
> Вложение 8994532
> ...


 Неужели по этой аллее МБМ был такой поток пляжников???!!!
и что, так спокойно был разрешен проход?? По территории 
я не думаю, что это такое кол- во отдыхающих на базе...

----------


## razgilday

А что эту конструкцию с балл ю стр ад ой уже снесли??? Давно там не бывал...

----------


## Antique

Да, этот интересный санаторий 1930-х годов уже снесли. Его нужно было в памятники заносить.

----------


## razgilday

> Да, этот интересный санаторий 1930-х годов уже снесли. Его нужно было в памятники заносить.


 Так это же была МБМ,
или это уже была территория УКРАИНЫ"????

----------


## Antique

> Так это же была МБМ,
> или это уже была территория УКРАИНЫ"????


 Почти всё зависит от времени.

----------


## razgilday

> Почти всё зависит от времени.


 Переведи, пожалуйста
не совсем уловил...

----------


## Antique

> Переведи, пожалуйста
> не совсем уловил...


 К сожалению мне нечего добавить по вашему вопросу.

----------


## Kshisya

Помогите пожалуйста разобраться!



Фото с Всероссийской художественно-промышленной выставки 1910г. в Одессе, которая проводилась в Александровском парке.
 Удивила надпись на фото,  про вид на Михайловскую площадь???! Знаю, что Маразлиевская была вначале Новой, а затем Михайловской, но это до 1910г., но Михайловская площадь где ж это? И мостик, интересно где находился?

----------


## Antique

> но Михайловская площадь где ж это? И мостик, интересно где находился?


 Михайловская площадь - это там где сейчас аттракционы, колесо обозрения.

----------


## Ranke

> Помогите пожалуйста разобраться!
> 
> Вложение 8997371
> 
> Фото с Всероссийской художественно-промышленной выставки 1910г. в Одессе, которая проводилась в Александровском парке.
>  Удивила надпись на фото,  про вид на Михайловскую площадь???! Знаю, что Маразлиевская была вначале Новой, а затем Михайловской, но это до 1910г., но Михайловская площадь где ж это? И мостик, интересно где находился?


 Одесская выставка, 1910 год ссылка >>>
Вид сверху ссылка >>>

Площади такие в один момент было две.

В Александровском парке между Лидерсовскоим бул., Успенской и одесским Архангело-Михайловским девичьем училищным монастырем ...

Название "Михайловская пл." у монастыря упраздняется в виду предстоящего расширения в этом месте Александровского парка (1902).../Я. Майстровой, История Одессы в названиях улиц, 2012/

----------


## Kshisya

> Михайловская площадь - это там где сейчас аттракционы, колесо обозрения.


 





> Одесская выставка, 1910 год ссылка >>>
> Вид сверху ссылка >>>
> 
> Площади такие в один момент было две.
> 
> В Александровском парке между Лидерсовскоим бул., Успенской и одесским Архангело-Михайловским девичьем училищным монастырем ...
> 
> Название "Михайловская пл." у монастыря упраздняется в виду предстоящего расширения в этом месте Александровского парка (1902).../Я. Майстровой, История Одессы в названиях улиц, 2012/


  Спасибо, очень интересно!!! Хорошо уже было....

----------


## Trs

Пожалуйста, уточните год сноса дома № 4 на Военном спуске. Его снесли для строительства моста Жанны Лябурб (Тёщин). Но когда?

----------


## makaceba

> Пожалуйста, уточните год сноса дома № 4 на Военном спуске. Его снесли для строительства моста Жанны Лябурб (Тёщин). Но когда?


 Фотографии В.А.Чарнецкого.



На обратной стороне подпись: январь 1968г.




Подпись: 1966г.

----------


## Trs

Большое спасибо. Это просто бесценные кадры.

----------


## razgilday

Спасибо за фото.
Я так понимаю , что есть еще кадры с этой пленки...может поделитесь....если не против

----------


## Jaak Logus

> И подобная ситуация по ул. Чернышевского, начало отсчета идет от дома №6 и заканчивается домом № 132, но на карте отсутствует как минимум 50% домов между этими двумя цифрами 6 и 132.
>  Как это происходит? Может есть легенда?


 


> Так это было ещё до того, как железную дорогу провели по этому маршруту. Часть домов по Чернышевского под рельсами.


 Может кто карту предоставит?

----------


## Ranke

> Может кто карту предоставит?


 Четные дома по Чернышевского змейкой шли (в два ряда)

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Четные дома по Чернышевского змейкой шли (в два ряда)
> 
> Вложение 9002927


 Не спорю, но это - советская схема, а хочется увидеть карту до прокладки ж.д. веток на нынешнюю ст. Одесса-Главная.

----------


## Ranke

> Не спорю, но это - советская схема, а хочется увидеть карту до прокладки ж.д. веток на нынешнюю ст. Одесса-Главная.


 Зачем так глубоко забираться? Нумерация в советское время уже была такой. Присмотритесь - чет и нечет в одном месте.

Вложение 9003132 1926

 1881

Вложение 9003334 1854

----------


## makaceba

Путеводитель по г.Одессе. К.Висковский. 1873г.

Нумерация начинается от Конной площади. 







Адресная и справочная книга г.Одессы Л.М.Лукашевского. 1896г.

Нумерация от Водопроводной.Обратите внимание на заголовок.

----------


## Antique

> Зачем так глубоко забираться? Нумерация в советское время уже была такой. Присмотритесь - чет и нечет в одном месте.


 Ничего не менялось. Как  была нумерация в 1913 году, так и осталась. На советской карте просто также номера и по Сиротской показаны, ведь участки выходили сразу на две улицы. 

Никаких участков в два ряда или змейкой не было, на участке могло быть построено зданий в сколько угодно рядов, но к нумерации это не относится. Никаких отличий от структуры таких участков как в Красном, Успенском или Маланова переулков нет.  Ворота в основном со стороны Сиротской устраивались, хотя бывало и наоборот как с домом Музыченко (забыл номер), по-этому здания без дворовых проездов, а по причине невеликих размеров участков дома строились только с одной стороны участка. Правда на советской карте всё равно диапазон номеров какой-то дикий, но я склонен относить это к криворукости составителей (хотя может планировалась смена нумерации).

(дополнение) наверное таки планировалась смена нумерации по обеим улицам и Воронцовская, 54 / Складская, 53 должна была стать Воронцовской, 28 / Складской, 27 но судя по всему *всё осталось как есть*.




> Путеводитель по г.Одессе. К.Висковский. 1873г.


 Ну это вы очень глубоко углубились во время, только непонятно зачем, когда в 1910-х годах уже была нумерация соответствующая сегодняшней. Чем дальше от 1910-х, тем меньше общего с нынешним временем. Тут другое интересно, есть ли в интернете путеводитель (или адресная книга) Висковского, и если есть, то где?





> Не спорю, но это - советская схема, а хочется увидеть карту до прокладки ж.д. веток на нынешнюю ст. Одесса-Главная.


 Дома были уничтожены в межвоенный период, кода переложили одну из веток путей из-за расширения территории вагоноремонтных мастерских (Краяна).

----------


## glbs

Подскажите - это указатель трамвайной остановки?
Фото 1918 г. Соборка, напротив Пассажа.

----------


## BIGBIG

Подскажите,где это место?

----------


## razgilday

> Подскажите,где это место?


 Ну скорее тогда уже здания , ну и сама местность, а у самого автора есть вообще какие- то мысли или  точки....
чтобы оттолкнуться ...откуда фото....где висит?? Чтобы было полегче думать...

----------


## razgilday

> Подскажите - это указатель трамвайной остановки?
> Фото 1918 г.


 Это скорее похоже на указатель станций трамвайных и еще пораньше Паровичка

----------


## Trs

> Подскажите - это указатель трамвайной остановки?
> Фото 1918 г.


 Не очень похож, честно говоря. Пропорции у таблички не совпадают с трамвайными. И форма слишком простая. А можно увидеть полный вид?

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите,где это место?


 Может где-то в Молдавии, архитектура больше на румынскую похожа. Рамка с надписью Одесса вообще никакого отношения к фото не имеет.

----------


## razgilday

> Это скорее похоже на указатель станций трамвайных и еще пораньше Паровичка

----------


## Kamin

Сегодня в Пороховой башне карантинной стены открыли выставку об Одессе (по словам открывающим возможно создание музея как и было у Ципоркиса)

----------


## Kamin

Несколько снимков об открытии и экспозиции

----------


## Kamin

И был открыт памятник погибшим морякам и судам ЧМП и знак в память о 150-летии ЧМП (после ремонта, знак развернут на 180 градусов, а вместо оторванной чеканки на памятнике, облицевали полированным гранитом)

----------


## Мариха

Может, немного не по теме, но если кто сталкивался, подскажите... 
 Мне необходимо восстановить документы прадеда, который венчался в Одессе в католическом храме (в каком точно не знаю) где-то в *1910-1912гг.*.. Нужны сами документы о заключении брака, как думаете они могут быть в нашем Архиве?..

----------


## Киров

> Может, немного не по теме, но если кто сталкивался, подскажите... 
>  Мне необходимо восстановить документы прадеда, который венчался в Одессе в католическом храме (в каком точно не знаю) где-то в *1910-1912гг.*.. Нужны сами документы о заключении брака, как думаете они могут быть в нашем Архиве?..


 Очень даже.Метрические книги православных церквей хранятся в нашем архиве в большом количестве.Я своих родственников "проследил" с 1815 до 1917 года.А как дела у католиков  не знаю...наверно также.

----------


## Trs

У католиков всё очень плохо. Но вы подойдите в стол справок, оставьте запрос

----------


## Lively

На сайте ДАОО (госархив Одесской области) можно скачать "Сводный каталог метрических книг", Выпуск I, "Православие Католицизм, Протестантизм, Армянское исповедание, иудаизм, ислам" 1797 - 1939 гг. Его можно не спеша изучить дома и уже со знанием дела направиться в ГАОО

----------


## Игорь_-

— Слушайте, Хаим, вы не были в Одессе, так вы таки потеряли полжизни!
— А что это за город, Одесса?
— О, это очень большой город, в нем больше мильёна жителей...
— А евреи там есть?
— А вы шо, глухой?
— Ну, хорошо, я таки приеду в Одессу. Где я там буду жить?
— У мине.
— А где я вас найду?
— Господи, Боже-ж мой! Выйдете на Малую Арнаутскую, дом 23, зайдете во двор и крикнете: «Ра-би-но-вич!» Все окна откроются, кроме одного. Это буду я, Шапиро...

----------


## Ranke

Фотографировал до сноса



Сооружение относилось к Детскому дому №2 Испанских детей в конце 30-х
Сейчас строится ж/к "Гольфстрим", Генуэзская, 24Д

Территория больше известна как
туристическая база имени В.А. Молодцова-Бадаева (Одесский областной совет по туризму)
проспект Шевченко, 24 (в последствии Генуэзская)

----------


## BUSZ

http://masterok.livejournal.com/818227.html

очень хочу сохранить фото здания Антарктики на Дерибасовской угол Карла Маркса, но оно почему-то не сохраняется...
поможете?)
спасибо заранее!

в комментариях написано, что фото вроде отсюда
http://mrylek.blogspot.com/2012/04/blog-post_11.html

----------


## Trs

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4138/137106206.2dd/0_ba0de_98f71318_XXL.gif.jpg — а отсюда?

*Ranke*, спасибо большое!

----------


## BUSZ

> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4138/137106206.2dd/0_ba0de_98f71318_XXL.gif.jpg — а отсюда?
> 
> *Ranke*, спасибо большое!


 а с Вашей ссылки сохранилось!)))
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Trs

В ГАОО сохранились очень ценные для любого историка дела. Это утверждение планов на частные постройки и надзор за частными постройками. Первые представляют собой подшивки прошений частных лиц и сопутствующей корреспонденции городской управы в отношении постройки и перестройки домов. Капитальные работы сопровождаются подпиской архитектора, осуществляющего надзор. Вторые — разбирательства по делам, требующим вмешательства или заключения городского архитектора. К сожалению, многие из дел уже утрачены. По описям фонда Ф-16 получается вот такая картина наличия дел. 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *список по годам*
1873 оп. 49 д. 547 — выдача планов.
1874 оп. 50 дд. 9, 9а, 9б, (9в утр.) — выдача планов.
1875 оп. 51 (дд. 14, 14а, 14б, 14в — выдача планов — всё утрачено).
1876 оп. 52 (дд. 2, 2а, 2б — выдача планов — всё утрачено).
1877 оп. 53 (д. 1 — выдача планов — утр.) 
1878 оп. 54 дд. 352, 417 надзор, 313 — выдача планов.
1879 оп. 55 дд. 305, 306 — выдача планов.
1880 оп. 56 (дд. 152, 153 — выдача планов — всё утрачено).
1881 оп. 57 дд. (124 надзор, утр.), 122, 123 — выдача планов.
1882 оп. 58 дд. 82 надзор, (187 — выдача планов — утр.)
1883 оп. 59 дд. 97 надзор, 135, 136 — выдача планов.
1884 оп. 60 дд. 111 надзор, (168, 169 — выдача планов — утр.)
1885 оп. 61 дд. 107 надзор, (321, 322 — выдача планов — утр.)
1886 оп. 62 (дд. 94 надзор, 256, 257 — выдача планов — всё утрачено).
1887 оп. 63 дд. 84 надзор, 244, 245, 246 — выдача планов.
1888 оп. 64 дд. 85 надзор, (229, 230 — выдача планов — утр.)
1889 оп. 65 дд. (106 надзор утр.), (253, 254, 255 — выдача планов — утр.)
1890 оп. 66 дд. 124 надзор, 436, 437, 438 — выдача планов.
1891 оп. 67 дд. 121 надзор, (343 утр.), 344, 345 — выдача планов.
1892 оп. 68 дд. (293 утр.), 294, 295 — выдача планов. //надзор не найден в описи
1893 оп. 69 дд. (235 надзор, утр.), 434, 434а, 434б — выдача планов.
1894 оп. 70 (дд. 96 надзор, 301 в трёх частях — выдача планов — всё утрачено).
1895 оп. 71 (дд. 128 надзор, 292 в трёх частях — выдача планов — всё утрачено).
1896 оп. 72 (дд. 188 надзор, 125 в трёх частях — выдача планов — всё утрачено).
1897 оп. 73 (дд. 231 надзор, 459–461 — выдача планов — всё утрачено)
1898 оп. 74 дд. 163 надзор, (467–470 — выдача планов — утр.)
1899 оп. 75 дд. (371 надзор, утр.), (471 утр.), 472, 473, 474 — выдача планов.
1900 оп. 76 дд. (425 утр.), 426, (427 утр.) — выдача планов. //надзор не найден в описи
1901 оп. 77 дд. 128 надзор, 473, 474, (475 утр.) — выдача планов.
1902 оп. 78 дд. 293 надзор, 444, 445, (446 утр.) — выдача планов.
1903 оп. 79 дд. 268 надзор, (382 утр.), 383, 384, 385 — выдача планов.
1904 оп. 80 дд. 128 надзор, 49, (50, 51 — утр.) — выдача планов.
1905 оп. 81 дд. 179 надзор, 505, (506, 507 — утр.) — выдача планов.
1906 оп. 82 дд. 215 надзор, 500 — выдача планов.
1907 оп. 83 дд. 210 надзор, (497, 498 — выдача планов — утр.)
1908 оп. 84 дд. 209 надзор, (456, 457, 458 — выдача планов — утр.)
1909 оп. 85 дд. 227 надзор, (182, 183, 184 — выдача планов — утр.)
1910 оп. 86 дд. 179 надзор, (56–59 — выдача планов — утр.)
1911 оп. 87 дд. (165 надзор, утр.), 444, 445, 446, 447, 448, 449 — выдача планов.
1912 оп. 88 дд. 162 надзор, 414–425 — выдача планов (помесячно)
1913 оп. 89 дд. (74 надзор, утр.), 344, 345, 346, 347 — выдача планов.


Постоянная ссылка: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/57365.html

----------


## razgilday

> http://masterok.livejournal.com/818227.html
> 
> очень хочу сохранить фото здания Антарктики на Дерибасовской угол Карла Маркса, но оно почему-то не сохраняется...
> поможете?)
> спасибо заранее!
> 
> в комментариях написано, что фото вроде отсюда
> http://mrylek.blogspot.com/2012/04/blog-post_11.html


 Неужели на Одесса-стори нет такой фото это дома!!!!???

это же почти классика в Одесских фото

----------


## Скрытик

> Неужели на Одесса-стори нет такой фото это дома!!!!???
> 
> это же почти классика в Одесских фото


 Есть и очень много. В разные годы. С чего сделан такой вывод?

----------


## Киров

Такое фото...интересно где это?

----------


## razgilday

> Есть и очень много. В разные годы. С чего сделан такой вывод?


 Сообщение 29702
Автор переживал спасти фото...вот я и сам удивился
Скорее всего он не знаком с Одессастори

----------


## Киров

Одесса ,1942 г.

----------


## glbs

Фотоальбом немецкого офицера - 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fotoalbum-Luf...item3a9bbf6a73

----------


## феерический

это восторг!

----------


## SaMoVar

20 евро доставка. 6 дней до конца аукциона. Вещь музейная явно (для музея).

----------


## Sergey_L

А ведь это вроде первая известная фотография зданий Одессы в защитной маскировке!



> Фотоальбом немецкого офицера - 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fotoalbum-Luf...item3a9bbf6a73

----------


## Trs

Фотографии всех трёх трамвайных мостов на Даче Ковалевского, сделанные между сентябрём 1968 и апрелем 1969. 
http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/57732.html

----------


## krust

Odessa 1942
Наверное, по номерам вагонов можно определить депо.

----------


## Trs

Ришельевское.

----------


## Скрытик

> 20 евро доставка. 6 дней до конца аукциона. Вещь музейная явно (для музея).


 Попытался поторговаться, 30 евро дальше не стал. (((

----------


## makaceba

> Фотографии всех трёх трамвайных мостов на Даче Ковалевского, сделанные между сентябрём 1968 и апрелем 1969. 
> http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/57732.html


 Мост №3 в 1976г. Фото В.А.Чарнецкого.

----------


## makaceba

"Одесса 1794-1894." ( Издание к 100-летию города)
На углу Внешней и Колонтаевской домик. На вывеске надпись:"Ресторація".



Этот же дом в 1970г. Фото ЧарнецкогоВ.А. "Рестораціи" нет.



2014г. Дома нет. Остались только ворота.

----------


## Rosenblum

Презентуем Вашему вниманию проект "Віднови Одесу"

Цель проекта: создать цивилизованное отношение к своему городу
Стимул: доходы с туристов
Метод: социальная пропаганда
Почему это важно?
- Это важно поскольку народ Украины не видит настоящей причины всех своих бед. Большинство полагает, что дело в коррумпированности и примитивности наших чиновников. На самом деле корень проблемы кроется в самом народе. Только 1% населения знают и понимают что происходит в стране. Большинство же НЕ знает что происходит в стране. У 90% нет понимания что "плохо", а что "хорошо". Львиная доля населения привыкла жить в разрухе, надеяться на "доброго "царя", а также давать взятки.
Объединив своё социально-политическое понимание происходящего в стране вместе с творческим потенциалом моих друзей, мы хотим донести до каждого равнодушного гражданина Украины что в нашей стране НЕПРАВИЛЬНО, и самое главное, привить людям идеологию "Моя страна, мой город, моя парадная - мой дом".

Поскольку любой человек всегда реагирует на деньги, а такой коммерческий народ как одесситы тем более, я решил обращать внимание людей на упущенную возможность заработать деньги для самих себя. В связи с этим мой выбор в первую очередь пал на "безумно" злободневную проблему города. Это проблема называется архитектура и историческое наследие. Архитектурная старина Одессы- это капитал, который можно очень дорого продавать. Вы спросите как это возможно? А очень просто! Туристы!

Туристы - это колоссальный источник доходов для всех: от продавца кофе и сувениров до гостиниц и транспортников. Только одна эта отрасль может обеспечить большое количество рабочих мест.Слава герцогу Де Ришелье и графу Ланжерону Одессе есть что показать.

Чтобы зарабатывать уйму денег и обеспечить всех одесситов работой, необходимо всего лишь немного: ПОНЯТЬ, ЧТО ГОРОД И ЕГО АРХИТЕКТУРНОЕ НАСЛЕДИЕ НАДО СОХРАНЯТЬ В ПЕРВОЗДАННОМ СОСТОЯНИИ.
Как только в городе будет хотя бы 50%+1 граждан, которые будут переживать об упущенный выгоде вследствие ужасного состояния памятников архитектуры, не надо будет ни сносить заборы, ни надрывать глотки на митинге. Все будет делаться само собой. Чиновники всегда боялись, и будут бояться знающего и понимающего народа. Рейтинг и выборы в
этом случае нам в помощь

Только вот таким, довольно меркантильным способом, как может показаться кому-то, можно привлечь внимание людей и вдолбить им понимание, что только от них самих зависит благополучие и будущие страны. Ни одна страна мира, ни один союз мира, ни черта не будет делать для нас. А все по той же причине что и у нас: каждый думает только себе. Только вот это эгоистичное видение надо "расширять" на все остальное. Приведя свои мозги в порядок, мы приведем всю страну в порядок.

P.S Этот приём сродни обучающих игр для детей, когда во время игр ребенку прививаются знания и понимание об этом мире. Я хотел бы надеяться, что со временем одесситы помимо потенциально заложенных денег в архитектурных памятниках, буду еще видеть свою великую культуры и наследие, которым можно по праву гордиться.

А вот и первый экземпляр социальной пропаганды или социальной рекламы. Кому как удобно, пусть так и называет)) Надеюсь на широкий репост данного месседжа и постера. Всем спасибо за терпение при прочтении моего нудного и длинного обращения к одесситам. В следующий раз будет короче))))

----------


## Trs

Прочёл от начала до конца. Если бы был только этот вырвиглазый постер - не стал бы. Это дом Либмана про дерьмо вещает, что ли?

Почитайте того же Лебедева о типографике или найдите дизайнера. Краеведы тоже не мухи. Даже хорошую идею может загубить плохая реализация.

----------


## Rosenblum

> Прочёл от начала до конца. Если бы был только этот вырвиглазый постер - не стал бы. Это дом Либмана про дерьмо вещает, что ли?
> 
> Почитайте того же Лебедева о типографике или найдите дизайнера. Краеведы тоже не мухи. Даже хорошую идею может загубить плохая реализация.


 Во-первых, про дерьмовое состояние в точку.  Не признав правду, будем жить так, как сейчас. Это пропаганда, таковы приёмы и правила, чтобы обратить внимание на проблему в безумном потоке информации.   
 Меньшинство может разглядеть красоту в нынешнем состоянии Дома Либмана, тем более прочитать его историю. Задача: заставить хотя бы часть из этого большинства задуматься о том, что такое плохое состояние архитектуры не есть гуд.

----------


## makaceba

Еще фото В.А.Чарнецкого.  Аркадия.

 

Дата съемки не обозначена. Предполож. конец 60-х-начало 70-х гг.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Во-первых, про дерьмовое состояние в точку.  Не признав правду, будем жить так, как сейчас. Это пропаганда, таковы приёмы и правила, чтобы обратить внимание на проблему в безумном потоке информации.   
>  Меньшинство может разглядеть красоту в нынешнем состоянии Дома Либмана, тем более прочитать его историю. Задача: заставить хотя бы часть из этого большинства задуматься о том, что такое плохое состояние архитектуры не есть гуд.


 Комментарий Trs не имеет никакого отношения к дому Либмана 
А за полиграфию я с ним полностью согласен

----------


## Antique

> Во-первых, про дерьмовое состояние в точку.


 В агитке говорится не про состояние, по крайней мере характеристика (существительное) ассоциируется с объектом в целом. Это скорее реклама для Тарпана и Чёрного агитирующая за снос и сооружение стекляшек.

В целом концепция выглядит ошибочной, лучше уж пробуждать в людях чувство эстетики.

----------


## Rosenblum

> В агитке говорится не про состояние, по крайней мере характеристика (существительное) ассоциируется с объектом в целом. Это скорее реклама для Тарпана и Чёрного агитирующая за снос и сооружение стекляшек.
> 
> В целом концепция выглядит ошибочной, лучше уж пробуждать в людях чувство эстетики.


 Специально для того, чтобы люди не думали о сносе здания, большими красными буквами написано "Віднови Одесу". Явно идет речь о восстановлении. Вот видите, даже постер, не картину, надо уметь правильно прочитать 

Если Вы согласны мне помочь делать лучше и тратить несколько часов в неделю на социальную рекламу - то давайте. 

Пишите концепцию постера, или делаете сам дизайн постера. Главное что-то делать. А критиков всегда полно. Я открыт к любому предложению о сотрудничестве.

----------


## Trs

Значит, постер так свёрстан, что лозунг неочевиден. 

И да, критиков полно, но и критику нужно воспринимать по адресу. У вас же там дефис вместо тире (у меня тоже в моём предыдущем сообщении, но я-то пишу с телефона, а у вас плакат). И копирайт в виде (с). Я уже молчу про фотографию с телефона и какие-то куски дома слева в кадре. Не касаясь остального — найдите нормальную фотографию дома Либмана. Получите разрешение у её автора на повторное использование. Заверстайте её в плакат так, чтобы не пришлось приклеивать что-то справа.

Сделайте, в конце концов, коллаж из дома Либмана в ранние годы его существования и дома Либмана сейчас, единственно с целью очевидности его состояния тогда.

Сама идея привить одесситам какое-то человеческое отношение к старым домам хороша. Но труднореализуема. А если делать её так неряшливо — едва ли осуществима.

P. S. Перемените лозунг. Он довольно отталкивающий. 

P. P. S. Помочь советом или доступной мне информацией я могу, но делать что-то за вас не буду. Своих дел хватает.

----------


## Antique

> Специально для того, чтобы люди не думали о сносе здания, большими красными буквами написано "Віднови Одесу". Явно идет речь о восстановлении. Вот видите, даже постер, не картину, надо уметь правильно прочитать


 Глупости, логотип играет малозначимою роль, так как представление уже составлено.




> Вот видите, даже постер, не картину, надо уметь правильно прочитать


 Плакат имеет сугубо утилитарное значение, и доводы о правильном прочтении просто нелепы.

Всё очень провинциально. Нужно начать с белого листа. Фотография здания сойдёт, но лучше исправить геометрию и убрать цветность и контраст - сильно глаза режет, дом вообще на самом деле светло жёлтый, а не оранжевый. Лозунг сменить. Текст писать на одном языке, на украинском, в соответствии с языком на котором написано название проекта.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

----------


## Rosenblum

> Значит, постер так свёрстан, что лозунг неочевиден. 
> 
> И да, критиков полно, но и критику нужно воспринимать по адресу. У вас же там дефис вместо тире (у меня тоже в моём предыдущем сообщении, но я-то пишу с телефона, а у вас плакат). И копирайт в виде (с). Я уже молчу про фотографию с телефона и какие-то куски дома слева в кадре. Не касаясь остального — найдите нормальную фотографию дома Либмана. Получите разрешение у её автора на повторное использование. Заверстайте её в плакат так, чтобы не пришлось приклеивать что-то справа.
> 
> Сделайте, в конце концов, коллаж из дома Либмана в ранние годы его существования и дома Либмана сейчас, единственно с целью очевидности его состояния тогда.
> 
> Сама идея привить одесситам какое-то человеческое отношение к старым домам хороша. Но труднореализуема. А если делать её так неряшливо — едва ли осуществима.
> 
> P. S. Перемените лозунг. Он довольно отталкивающий. 
> ...


 Мы планируем делать несколько вариантов постеров. Этот лозунг немного скандален дабы привлечь внимание серой и необразованной массы людей к проблеме. Для людей с более утонченном вкусом и пониманием ко всему, будет совершенно другой лозунг. На каждого потребителя как говорится свой вариант "продукта". 

Лучше фотки не нашел. Это фотку делали на хорошую мыльницу. Можете предоставить лучше фотку - только за.    Коллаж будем делать обязательно, это идея уже давно записана, как и другие варианты лозунгов. 

Слева  показывается вблизи насколько здание разрушено. Единственно надо было подтянуть так, чтобы не было видно Дома Руссова. 

Объясню кое-что. Я не дизайнер и фотошопом не владею. Я прошу своих друзей это делать на добровольной основе. Они делают так, как это им позволяет их загруженный график работы.   

*Так что обращаюсь ко всем активным гражданам присоединяться и творить социальной рекламу вместе.* Это очень трудно, и я не спорю что этот постер можно сделать лучше. Но увы мои ресурсы ограничены.

----------


## Rosenblum

> P. P. S. Помочь советом или доступной мне информацией я могу, но делать что-то за вас не буду. Своих дел хватает.


 А мы типа безработные и у нас нет своих семей, детей. Главное желание, а там всегда найдется время. Вот Вы конкретно что делаете для общества, можно узнать?

----------


## Rosenblum

> Глупости, логотип играет малозначимою роль, так как представление уже составлено.
> 
> Плакат имеет сугубо утилитарное значение, и доводы о правильном прочтении просто нелепы.
> 
> Всё очень провинциально. Нужно начать с белого листа. Фотография здания сойдёт, но лучше исправить геометрию и убрать цветность и контраст - сильно глаза режет, дом вообще на самом деле светло жёлтый, а не оранжевый. Лозунг сменить. Текст писать на одном языке, на украинском, в соответствии с языком на котором написано название проекта.


 Натуральный цвет здания очень блеклый, и вряд ли привлечет внимание обывателя, поэтому сделали оранжевый. Плакат и социальная реклама - это не так просто, и с обычным плакатом для любования его нельзя сравнивать.

----------


## Ranke

> Еще фото В.А.Чарнецкого.  Аркадия.
> Вложение 9041388 
> Дата съемки не обозначена. Предполож. конец 60-ых-начало 70-ых гг.


  конец 60-х

А ты кто такой?



> А мы типа безработные и у нас нет своих семей, детей. Главное желание, а там всегда найдется время. Вот Вы конкретно что делаете для общества, можно узнать?


 Мы Сашу все хорошо знаем. И чем он занимается тоже в курсе.
Таких людей, думаю, не много (учитывая возраст). И на этой  ветке
спрашивать как-то ... Зайдите к нему, полистайте сообщения.

И еще, для такого вопроса Вы, как новичок в ветке, не представились.
Зря Вы так на критику реагируете. Какую Вы реакцию ждали здесь от поста?

Из всего написанного Вами САМОЕ главное характеризуемое движение эта фраза -  "Главное что-то делать".

----------


## Trs

Нет ли у кого плана Самопомощи с номерами участков? В деле о выдаче планов на частные постройки за 1913 год кое-что есть по домам (количественная характеристика этажей, комнат, квартир, материал стен). Но всё привязано к номеру участка.

----------


## Rosenblum

> конец 60-х
> 
> А ты кто такой?
> 
> 
> Мы Сашу все хорошо знаем. И чем он занимается тоже в курсе.
> Таких людей, думаю, не много (учитывая возраст). И на этой  ветке
> спрашивать как-то ... Зайдите к нему, полистайте сообщения.
> 
> ...


 TRS не избирателен в эпитетах, когда высказывает своё откровенное мнение. Нет, конечно, пусть говорит как хочет, но лучше высказывать свою позицию тактично, с точки зрения улучшения, помощи нам. Вместо это его сообщения изобилуют нападками и сарказмом. Мы же не враги. Даже если он здесь мега знаток всего, он не должен отталкивать от себя новичков. Тем более, что он сам не мастер в пропаганде. Я лично понимаю, что это очень трудно, и этому обычно учатся ни один десяток лет. Поэтому я бы на его месте не стал спешить обливать едкой критикой то, в чем он сам априори не специалист. Для начала надо вникнуть в сам процесс, задавая вопросы, чтобы понять и знать как помочь. А разговаривать так, как будто я кому-то должен, когда это делается добровольно - не есть гуд.

Мнение, тактично высказанное, всегда приму и сделаю. А вопрос задал, чтобы познакомиться, видно что человек переживает за Одессу, но не умеет держать свой агрессивный характер в узде.  

Даже при всем ЧСВ у TRS просто раздутое ЧСВ? поддевать не хочу)

----------


## Rosenblum

> Глупости, логотип играет малозначимою роль, так как представление уже составлено.
> 
> Плакат имеет сугубо утилитарное значение, и доводы о правильном прочтении просто нелепы.


 відновити відновлювати 1) (приводить в прежнее состояние; воспроизводить) восстановить 2) (начинать сызнова) возобновить 3) восстановить 

Для тех, кто думает или способен думать на украинском, смысл плаката будет очевиден. 

Благодаря Вашему примеру по заблуждению в прочтении плаката, я понял, что надо изменить. Действительно, русскоязычное население это "Віднови Одесу"  может не понять. Поэтому на следующем постере изменю чуток название  проекта "Віднови Стару Одесу". Тогда вопросов о сносе и близко не должно быть. 

Видите, я сам хочу искать возможные доработки))

----------


## Antique

> Для тех, кто думает или способен думать на украинском, смысл плаката будет очевиден.


 мешанина из двух языков выглядит странной. Вот зачем?




> Натуральный цвет здания очень блеклый


 в Париже или в Вене здания в основном белые и ничего. Ничего в плакате не должно отталкивать, а тут такие резкие нереалистичные цвета, какие-то сливающиеся изображения у левого края, сумбурный слоган и разноязычие. Выглядит очень непрофессионально.

----------


## Trs

> TRS не избирателен в эпитетах, когда высказывает своё откровенное мнение. (...)


 Равно как и плакат, к которому мои слова относились. Я вам ответил по ЛС на ваш вопрос в отношении меня. Дальнейшее общение при необходимости буду поддерживать только таким образом, чтобы не забивать тему личной перепиской.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Вчера поставил жирный минус "видновлятэлю".  

О чём вообще речь?
Человек вчера прочёл "12 стульев" и решил продавать билеты в "Провал", для капитального его ремонта?, теперь под украинским флагом и чуть чуть наоборот? 

В Одессе таким всегда говорили: "Ой,... не морочь мине голову..."

----------


## Ranke

> Вчера поставил жирный минус "видновлятэлю".  
> ...


 А я Ярославу плюс поставил. Прямо здесь и прямо сейчас.
Вот только не пойму - с другом  на асфальте и стенах получается,
а плакат сверстать не могут. Разные вещи, видимо. За помощью в соседнюю темку бы обратился. Гляди и единомышленников найдут.
Спасем дом Либмана вместе!

----------


## Kamin

Свежая новость! Бульвар продолжает расти ввысь! http://dumskaya.net/news/esche-odin-pamyatnik-arhitektury-na-primorskom-b-041078

----------


## Trs

Потрясающе. А дом в переулке уже не памятник? Или и не был?

----------


## Antique

Просто ужасно.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Свежая новость! Бульвар продолжает расти ввысь! http://dumskaya.net/news/esche-odin-pamyatnik-arhitektury-na-primorskom-b-041078


 отсюда Думская эту, как и много других новостей позаимствовала.
Следующая "новость"-застройка санатория Дружба, кусок уже заканчивают огораживать бетонным забором

----------


## Rosenblum

> в Париже или в Вене здания в основном белые и ничего. Ничего в плакате не должно отталкивать, а тут такие резкие нереалистичные цвета, какие-то сливающиеся изображения у левого края, сумбурный слоган и разноязычие. Выглядит очень непрофессионально.


 Плакат должен быть броским, мне кажется Вы его рассматриваете через призму плаката для украшения, а он должен привлекать внимание. Поверьте, изначально сделали макет с его натуральным цветом, но плакат смотрелся расплывчато. И вы не путайте пастельные тона с грязным, серым и разрушенным зданием... 

Спасибо за отзыв. Единственно, хотелось бы, чтобы было более тактичное отношение к такому труду. Он того заслуживает в любом случае, независимо от вашего личного взгляда на него. На цвет и вкус - товарищей нет.

----------


## sashiki

Пора составлять рейтинг одесских подлецов ненавидящих свой город...  (  А ну как дойдёт? Фамилиё, деяние и "+" или"-". Если ни одного плюса не наберётся - рекомендовать от одесской громады покинуть и забыть наш город... Или присваивать "почётное" звание "Враг Одессы." С указанием, сколько одесситов за это проголосовало... )

----------


## razgilday

> TRS не избирателен в эпитетах, когда высказывает своё откровенное мнение. Нет, конечно, пусть говорит как хочет, но лучше высказывать свою позицию тактично, с точки зрения улучшения, помощи нам. Вместо это его сообщения изобилуют нападками и сарказмом. Мы же не враги. Даже если он здесь мега знаток всего, он не должен отталкивать от себя новичков. Тем более, что он сам не мастер в пропаганде. Я лично понимаю, что это очень трудно, и этому обычно учатся ни один десяток лет. Поэтому я бы на его месте не стал спешить обливать едкой критикой то, в чем он сам априори не специалист. Для начала надо вникнуть в сам процесс, задавая вопросы, чтобы понять и знать как помочь. А разговаривать так, как будто я кому-то должен, когда это делается добровольно - не есть гуд.
> 
> Мнение, тактично высказанное, всегда приму и сделаю. А вопрос задал, чтобы познакомиться, видно что человек переживает за Одессу, но не умеет держать свой агрессивный характер в узде.  
> 
> Даже при всем ЧСВ у TRS просто раздутое ЧСВ? поддевать не хочу)


 *TRS не избирателен в эпитетах, когда высказывает своё откровенное мнение*. Нет, конечно, пусть говорит как хочет, *но лучше высказывать свою позицию тактично*,

 с точки зрения улучшения, помощи нам. *Вместо это его сообщения изобилуют нападками и сарказмом.* Мы же не враги. Даже если он *здесь "мега 

знаток" всего, он не должен отталкивать от себя новичков.*

----------


## Jaak Logus

Благодаря заметке решил увидеть действительность.

----------


## razgilday

Что удалось увидеть????
я думал поделишься
Можно указать на дубль гисе и на старом снимке место этого дома????
Это не те пару домов возле школьного стадиона???

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Что удалось увидеть????
> я думал поделишься
> Можно указать на дубль гисе и на старом снимке место этого дома????
> Это не те пару домов возле школьного стадиона???


 ул. Черепановых, 12. К сожалению не умею накладывать фото на фото. Попробую описать позже.

----------


## Trs

Очень много страниц назад было у нас такое вложение: http://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5369008&d=1355468914

Я тогда высказал предположение, что это линия в Кривую Балку. Как вы думаете, это возможно?

----------


## Trs

http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/57885.html
выписки из разрешений на частные постройки в 1913 году (весна, не все)

----------


## Ranke

Не сразу ракурс понял.
Вид на три здания (слева направо)
пр.Шевченко, 7 - пр.Гагарина,13  - пр. Шевченко 6/3
построены в середине 1950-х

Художник Чемисов А.Д. писал картину
находясь рядом с территорией городского питомника. 
Улица Ботаническая просматривается с трудом.
Масштабы конечно совсем другие.

 /источник/

 ракурс

----------


## Antique

> Благодаря заметке решил увидеть действительность.


 Когда-то здесь было обсуждение: http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=59520&p=35341031&viewfull=1#post35341031 Только уже нельзя исправить там текст, Казармы были на месте сегодняшнего 35-го номера, тогда 29-го. Дом на Косвенной, который мог к ним относиться в этом году сожгли.

----------


## Antique

> Очень много страниц назад было у нас такое вложение: http://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5369008&d=1355468914 Я тогда высказал предположение, что это линия в Кривую Балку. Как вы думаете, это возможно?


 Напоминает завод Арпса, но с непонятного ракурса.

----------


## razgilday

> Напоминает завод Арпса, но с непонятного ракурса.


 Что это был за завод в нашей истории????
 Напомните, коллега..

----------


## Antique

> Что это был за завод в нашей истории????
>  Напомните, коллега..


 Пробочный завод на Балковской, чуть выше моста у Автовокзала. Завод сгорел во время Октябрьской революции.

----------


## doc-men

> Не сразу ракурс понял.
> Вид на три здания (слева направо)
> пр.Шевченко, 7 ...


 А заглянуть во двор дома под № 7 можно благодаря фрагменту х/ф Старик Хоттабыч. 1957г. Фрагмент фильма.

----------


## Скруджжж

https://pp.vk.me/c605319/v605319660/549e/TKqo-RRqPis.jpg
руины завода Санценбахера

----------


## Ranke

прыжкам в воду с десятиметровой вышки.

В середине ноября этого года в Одессе проходил
чемпионат Украины по водному поло. Пошел и я посмотреть.
Детям игру в настоящем взрослом бассейне показать. Мы победили 

Заодно подошли и к вышкам для прыжков.

Вложение 9059113 

Вспомнился парк "Победа", тот что сейчас "Дюковский".
Пруд парка, остров, крепость, лодочная станция и бассейн! С вышкой для прыжков конечно. Строили в начале 50-х. Кто не застал, наверняка, видел эпизоды в фильме "Весна на Заречной улице", 1956 год. 

Спустя 5 лет Одесса принимает чемпионат СССР.
Используют именно эту вышку с бассейном.
Есть кадры видеохроники с этих соревнований.



Было время ... Ну, а сейчас вы знаете. Репортаж 2011 года.
 до 1980-го

P.S. Некоторая оцифрованная кинохроника за наш город здесь >>>

----------


## razgilday

Еще была вышка в Савицкого (ЛЕН кома)!!!!

там до сих пор остались крепления фундамента ,это же какой там пруд должен быть...это Вам не сейчас вонючая заиленная лужа-отстойник...

кстати интересный вопрос,раньше тот пруд что прямо в парке перетекал прямо через дорожку и дальше по канаве в сторну Кинапа....был приличный ручеек,потом я так понял сделали цивильный переток подземный,но дальше канава открытая так и стоит...но по ней нет потока!!????

но ведь все истоки начинаются еще от Селекционного,потом через ЖД ,потом кусочек частного сектора, Кстати интересная галерейка опять под ЖД и все это уходит под Джутовую фабрику...в подземные озера и галлереи(* раньше там можно было передвигаться на лодках!!!!*) 

это подземные воды-речка....поток у нее есть ,хоть и не большой -но есть...да и местные в частном секторе приспособили эту "речушку" под сточные воды...плюс пока все это протекает по территории бывшей джутовой -наверное в любом случае какие-то стоки туда приспособили...потом в Джутовый пруд,потом под землю- через Стуса...и в парк....в то озеро где была Вышка 

вот и интересно,почему не вытекает с последнего озера....может как-то впитывается в поверхность...

или как-то пустили напрямую в коллектор

----------


## Скрытик

Тот альбом немца не ебее ушел за 151 евро. В самом конце драка была )))

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Очень много страниц назад было у нас такое вложение: http://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5369008&d=1355468914
> 
> Я тогда высказал предположение, что это линия в Кривую Балку. Как вы думаете, это возможно?


 Мне все таки кажется, что это линия на Слободку идущая по мостику, обозначенному на карте Н=Н. От нее по идее должна была начинаться линия на Кривую балку, но была ли она построена вообще?

----------


## Trs

Была. И проработала до 1912 или 1913 года. Но предположение о том, что фото снято на этом мостике, кажется мне весьма правдоподобным.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Была. И проработала до 1912 или 1913 года. Но предположение о том, что фото снято на этом мостике, кажется мне весьма правдоподобным.


  А когда же она была построена? Я сейчас пытаюсь разобраться с линиями конки, там совершенный дурдом. 
Кстати, а есть какая-то информация по линии Грохольского, которая ходила по Ланжероновскому спуску? Где у нее были конечные?

----------


## Trs

Абсолютно никакой пока. Я до неё ещё не добрался, как и до обсуждаемой линии в Кривую балку. По последней было очень интересное дело, но оно утрачено. В книге Оландера, Козлова и Тархова она записана построенной в 1904 году и закрытой в 1913-м. Но с учётом строительства электрической линии на Слободку, это вполне могло случиться и годом раньше.

В 1909 году есть два неотслеженных до этого открытия линий: Бл. Мельницы 30 апреля и Д. Мельницы 8 декабря ст. ст. (Ф-16 оп. 82 д. 534).

Это не вы заказывали в справочный стол дело о переписке по КЖД 1888–89 годов, кстати?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Абсолютно никакой пока. Я до неё ещё не добрался, как и до обсуждаемой линии в Кривую балку. По последней было очень интересное дело, но оно утрачено. В книге Оландера, Козлова и Тархова она записана построенной в 1904 году и закрытой в 1913-м. Но с учётом строительства электрической линии на Слободку, это вполне могло случиться и годом раньше.
> 
> В 1909 году есть два неотслеженных до этого открытия линий: Бл. Мельницы 30 апреля и Д. Мельницы 8 декабря ст. ст. (Ф-16 оп. 82 д. 534).


 Очень интересно! Чувствую нас ждет еще много открытий, по этой теме! Большое спасибо за информацию! как раз пытаюсь составить схему конки 1904 года.



> Это не вы заказывали в справочный стол дело о переписке по КЖД 1888–89 годов, кстати?


  Нет, я сейчас в облархиве не работаю. Заканчиваю чертить карты. Осталось только нанести маршруты транспорта и выложу на всеобщее обозрение.

----------


## sashiki

> Еще была вышка в Савицкого (ЛЕН кома)!!!!
> 
> там до сих пор остались крепления фундамента ,это же какой там пруд должен быть...это Вам не сейчас вонючая заиленная лужа-отстойник...
> 
> кстати интересный вопрос,раньше тот пруд что прямо в парке перетекал прямо через дорожку и дальше по канаве в сторну Кинапа....был приличный ручеек,потом я так понял сделали цивильный переток подземный,но дальше канава открытая так и стоит...но по ней нет потока!!????
> 
> но ведь все истоки начинаются еще от Селекционного,потом через ЖД ,потом кусочек частного сектора, Кстати интересная галерейка опять под ЖД и все это уходит под Джутовую фабрику...в подземные озера и галлереи(* раньше там можно было передвигаться на лодках!!!!*) 
> 
> это подземные воды-речка....поток у нее есть ,хоть и не большой -но есть...да и местные в частном секторе приспособили эту "речушку" под сточные воды...плюс пока все это протекает по территории бывшей джутовой -наверное в любом случае какие-то стоки туда приспособили...потом в Джутовый пруд,потом под землю- через Стуса...и в парк....в то озеро где была Вышка 
> ...


 По теме... Под КИНАПом таки коллектор построили. В восьмидесятых жидко, но текло по нему. Идёт от подпорной стены завода со стороны Савицкого к Фрунзе. Ширина ок. 3 метров, высота - 2м. 
Туннель под Джутовой имеет трёхслойное перекрытие с разнонаправленной по слоям кладкой. Строися французами ок середины 19, ближе к концу, века. Туннель не приспособили - залили дерьмом! На выходе из него в первый пруд был затор с покрышками и прочим мусором, что вызвало подъём дерьма в тоннеле почти под свод. Сам джутовая туда, вроде, не гадит. Первый пруд - просто лужа с говном... 
Но всем на это...  
Посреди Джутовой есть ревизионный колодец, если не засыпали.


По поводу звания "Враг Одессы"... Владельцы и те, кто разрешил делать безделье с домом на Садовой вполне достойны сих скрижалей... Вплоть до осиновой доски на руинах здания, может, даже, с адресами и причинами... (Может их там во дворе огорчил кто?!!) )  Не вопрос - пусть ломают, но что бы каждый знал - вон идут дети тех, кто ломал свой город... Не потомки Маразли И ДеРибаса. Те "добрые" люди, что подписывают строительство на склонах - та же история... Пофамильно, "у Вас во дворе живёт тот, из за кого нельзя сходить на море..." Я понимаю, что нет уже Одесского Двора, но часть людей то таки осталась?!!

----------


## Antique

> Мне все таки кажется, что это линия на Слободку идущая по мостику, обозначенному на карте Н=Н. От нее по идее должна была начинаться линия на Кривую балку, но была ли она построена вообще?Вложение 9063444


 Я сомневаюсь, что с такого ракурса не было бы видно Слободку усеянную домами и возвышающейся над ними колокольней церкви.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Мне все таки кажется, что это линия на Слободку идущая по мостику, обозначенному на карте Н=Н.
> Вложение 9063444


 Вряд ли.
 На фото нет Канавы, через которую был перекинут мост.
И вообще, на старых картах линия конки(?) ( красная линия на Вашем фрагменте), отображается в разных местах.
Зная рельеф этой местности, трудно представить другое место для подъёма, кроме как-по 2-му Западному переулку.

----------


## makaceba

> Очень много страниц назад было у нас такое вложение: http://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5369008&d=1355468914
> 
> Я тогда высказал предположение, что это линия в Кривую Балку. Как вы думаете, это возможно?


     Мнение краеведа Т.Донцовой:
Похоже, Вы правы, часть Кривобалковской линии должна была проходить по малонаселенной местности, что наглядно демонстрирует данное фото. А мощное производство, мимо которого шла конка, скорее всего - сахарный завод(ы) Бродского и инфраструктура при нем - будущий Сахарный поселок. На старых планах города видно, что участок Бродского тоже пересекался большим оврагом, поэтому мост тут был очень кстати. Предполагаем, что конечная станция линии конки находилась за  сахарным заводом, т.е. на соседней с ним Кривой балке, поэтому и получила соответствующее название.
     Кстати, в брошюре изд.1909 г., есть сведения о том, что к тому времени линию уже закрыли. 

     Если Вас интересует ее
                                                              полное содержание (16 стр.),
                                                              готовы поделиться. Пишите в л/с.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Я сомневаюсь, что с такого ракурса не было бы видно Слободку усеянную домами и возвышающейся над ними колокольней церкви.


  Ну с этого ракурса церковь должна быть правее за кадром.



> Вряд ли.
>  На фото нет Канавы, через которую был перекинут мост.
> И вообще, на старых картах линия конки(?) ( красная линия на Вашем фрагменте), отображается в разных местах.
> Зная рельеф этой местности, трудно представить другое место для подъёма, кроме как-по 2-му Западному переулку.


 Да, на картах эту линию всегда рисуют криво, но это итак понятно что она может проходить только по мостику Н=Н а это собственно и есть будущий 2-й Западный переулок. До жилой застройки Слободки там еще было куча заводов Кирпичные, Спичечный и другие. Похоже, на заднем плане один из них. А что касается канавы, как раз со стороны точки съемки там находился Высохший городской став. Нечто подобное современного буферного пруда. По моему он должен был выглядеть именно так, как на фото.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Вряд ли.
>  На фото нет Канавы, через которую был перекинут мост.


 Канава, как раз, есть
Узкая и глубокая
Обратите внимание на тень под мостом
Видно, что построены стены, предотвращающие размыв опор моста

----------


## SaMoVar

Пруды у Джутовой, балка, пруды в Дюковском парке - часть одной системы.

----------


## Antique

> Да, на картах эту линию всегда рисуют криво, но это итак понятно что она может проходить только по мостику Н=Н а это собственно и есть будущий 2-й Западный переулок. До жилой застройки Слободки там еще было куча заводов Кирпичные, Спичечный и другие.


 Там было какое-то мелкое производство, потом кирпичные заводы и вовсе закрыли, так-что очень сомнительно. На том что на фото должно быть несколько сотен человек, громадное производство.




> Пруды у Джутовой, балка, пруды в Дюковском парке - часть одной системы.


  Ну да, поток от джутовой фабрики вливается в балковский поток.




> Предполагаем, что конечная станция линии конки находилась за  сахарным заводом, т.е. на соседней с ним Кривой балке, поэтому и получила соответствующее название.


 Как-то логичнее, если линия всё же вела бы в в сам посёлок Кривая Балка и конечная находилась в его центре, то есть не за сахарным заводом, а далеко от него. За - это рядом, то есть в чистом поле, так как именно оно разделяет Кривую балку и территорию бродского, не говоря уж о заводе, который неизвестно как выглядел и неизвестно где на участке Бродского находился.

----------


## razgilday

> Пруды у Джутовой, балка, пруды в Дюковском парке - часть одной системы.


 Насколько я знаю,пруды в Дюковском часть своей системы она не связана с прудами "Джутовой системы"

там своя водосборная галлерея в Дюковском и пруды питаются подземными водами

но спорить не буду,расскажи почему возникло такое мнение,интересно обсудить..




> Ну да, поток от джутовой фабрики вливается в балковский поток.
> 
> .


 с этим согласен.но очень с большими загогулинами он там протекает,там вообще очень интересная система.....

интересно составить схему всего  этого...присоединяйтесь,единомышленники.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Там было какое-то мелкое производство, потом кирпичные заводы и вовсе закрыли, так-что очень сомнительно. На том что на фото должно быть несколько сотен человек, громадное производство.


 Да завод крупновато выглядит. Это единсвенная нестыковка в моей теории.




> Как-то логичнее, если линия всё же вела бы в в сам посёлок Кривая Балка и конечная находилась в его центре, то есть не за сахарным заводом, а далеко от него. За - это рядом, то есть в чистом поле, так как именно оно разделяет Кривую балку и территорию бродского, не говоря уж о заводе, который неизвестно как выглядел и неизвестно где на участке Бродского находился.


  На единственном плане, где показана эта линия, она действительно проходит через центр Кривой балки и довольно далеко от участка Бродского.

----------


## Antique

> На единственном плане, где показана эта линия, она действительно проходит через центр Кривой балки и довольно далеко от участка Бродского.


 Причём рядом нет никаких подходящих оврагов. Только сама балка, склоны которой издавна были застроены.

----------


## валл

Всем здравствуйте!Фотку я сделал фотоаппаратом "Смена-8М",год к сожалению не помню,эту тему нашёл благодаря Берте Соломоновне,за что ей отдельное спасибо! 

Вложение 9070802

----------


## makaceba

> Там было какое-то мелкое производство, потом кирпичные заводы и вовсе закрыли, так-что очень сомнительно. На том что на фото должно быть несколько сотен человек, громадное производство.
> 
> 
>  Ну да, поток от джутовой фабрики вливается в балковский поток.
> 
> Как-то логичнее, если линия всё же вела бы в в сам посёлок Кривая Балка и конечная находилась в его центре, то есть не за сахарным заводом, а далеко от него. За - это рядом, то есть в чистом поле, так как именно оно разделяет Кривую балку и территорию бродского, не говоря уж о заводе, который неизвестно как выглядел и неизвестно где на участке Бродского находился.


 Так ведь в цитате которую Вы приводите, так и написано:"Предполагаем, что конечная станция линии конки находилась за сахарным заводом, т.е. на соседней с ним Кривой балке". Или я неправильно Вас понял?

----------


## Antique

> Так ведь в цитате которую Вы приводите, так и написано:"Предполагаем, что конечная станция линии конки находилась за сахарным заводом, т.е. на соседней с ним Кривой балке". Или я неправильно Вас понял?


 Оно очень странно звучит, так как между участком Общества и селом было достаточно большое пространство, примерно 1,5 километра. По-этому несколько странно звучит "за сахарным заводом". Может показаться что остановка находится неподалёку, а не за большим незаселённым пространством в селе в глубине его застройки.

Возможно корпуса завода Бродского компактно размещались неподалёку от Бугаёвской улицы (хотя участок был большой). На карте 1920-х годов обозначены некие развалины (возможно основных заводских корпусов) именно там, а остальная часть участка в основном похоже не была застроена.

----------


## makaceba

Вы почему-то упорно не хотите обратить внимание на слова "на соседней с ним Кривой балке"?

----------


## Antique

> Вы почему-то упорно не хотите обратить внимание на слова "на соседней с ним Кривой балке"?


 В том то и дело, что на счёт соседства у меня другое мнение, но это не так уж и важно в контексте обсуждения. Я всё же в недоумении  на счёт того, где бы мог быть такой овраг. На карте Дитерихса и подобных в этой местности не обозначено никаких глубоких оврагов.

----------


## makaceba

Хочу пояснить, почему возникло предположение, что это сахарный з-д. На фото мы видим (судя по трубам и корпусам) мощнейшее предприятие. В книге "Одесса 1794-1894" к столетию города, вышедшей в 1895г есть описание этого завода.



С оврагом пока действительно не понятно.

----------


## Спокойствие

> 


  А что за храм отображён на карте, в углу- между Раскидайловской и Балковской?

----------


## Antique

> А что за храм отображён на карте, в углу- между Раскидайловской и Балковской?


 Там был участок Арпса и религиозного сооружения до революции не было. Теоретически в советское время могли устроить на участке Арпса синагогу, вместо "Балковской".

----------


## makaceba

> В том то и дело, что на счёт соседства у меня другое мнение, но это не так уж и важно в контексте обсуждения. Я всё же в недоумении  на счёт того, где бы мог быть такой овраг. На карте Дитерихса и подобных в этой местности не обозначено никаких глубоких оврагов.


 Вот карта Дитерихса 1894г. И овраг на участке Бродского есть. И не маленький.

----------


## Грачиков

Да была такая тема на форуме,долго не могли найти снимок этого самолёта. У вас получился отличный снимок.спасибо.

----------


## Antique

> Вот карта Дитерихса 1894г. И овраг на участке Бродского есть. И не маленький.


 А я и не говорил, что его там нет. Рассматривалась линия кривобалковского трамвая на пути которого, за пределами застройки, овраги не встречаются. Трамваю же на участке Бродского делать нечего, особенно с обратной стороны участка.

----------


## Спокойствие

Ф.П. Де-Воллан, в своей книге: "Отчет о географическом и топографическом положении провинции Озу или Едисан, обычно называемой Очаковской степью, служащий пояснением к картам и планам, снятым по Высочайшему указанию" к началу 1792 г
указывает, на существовавшую на территории будущей Одессы, татарской деревни- Онина.
        Если судить по карте, она находилась где-то- в районе Большефонтанского оврага.
Кто-нибудь встречал описание у краеведов, где находилось это поселение и как они добывали камень?

----------


## Пушкин

*Тяжелый год для Одессы выдался, от нас ушел Борис Литвак, трагедия 2го мая, а сегодня Аркадий Краймер((((
Зам. директора Всемирного клуба Одесситов, пусть земля ему будет пухом((( Барух даян ха-эмет!!!*

----------


## валл

> *Тяжелый год для Одессы выдался, от нас ушел Борис Литвак, трагедия 2го мая, а сегодня Аркадий Краймер((((
> Зам. директора Всемирного клуба Одесситов, пусть земля ему будет пухом((( Барух даян ха-эмет!!!*


 Земля пухом и вечная память! ((

----------


## Trs

Обнаружил пропажу вот этих табличек. Фото 2010 года, пропали сравнительно недавно.

----------


## razgilday

> Обнаружил пропажу вот этих табличек. Фото 2010 года, пропали сравнительно недавно.


 *Кто-то строит дома,
кто-то вечно их разрушает*

такие таблички надо снимать самим ,они уже несут в себе элементы старины,их портят и выкидывают строители.....и передавать в музей истории Одессы

в башню "Ципоркиса"  или во вторую отреставрированную башню,для пополнения экспозиции "Старая Одесса",связаться можно с Дмитрием Ждановым,координатором проекта..

там уже состоялась выставка *"История ..Одесса-из чего она строилась"*...элементы старых кирпичей и крепежей применявшихся при строительстве города.

так ,что если что у кого есть для этого...пишите..

----------


## razgilday

*Одесский кирпич
*Как известно, большинство старинных зданий в Одессе построены из ракушняка, но кирпич все равно был всегда востребован. Из него делали печи, дымоходы, им декорировали фасады зданий. Свойства и прочность ракушняка не позволяли строить из него высокие многоэтажные дома, поэтому кирпич иногда выступал в роли основного строительного материала. 
Кирпич представляет собой не только промышленную ценность. За разнообразными клеймами можно разглядеть необычайно интересную, полную различных перипетий торговую и промышленную жизнь города. Для краеведа это настоящий кладезь информации, с помощью которой можно выяснить дату строения, определить уровень промышленного развития города.

*фото проекта-  ODESSA INCOGNITA*

----------


## razgilday

Документ "О внесении изменений и дополнений в Правила благоустройства территории города Одессы» был утвержден решением Одесского городского совета от 23.12.2011 №1631-VI. Этим решением запрещается уничтожать исторические элементы зданий, находящихся в историческом центре Одессы и внесенных в государственный реестр памятников местного и национального значения. А уничтожение одесских достопримечательностей продолжается полным ходом! Старинная табличка на доме по адресу Пастера, 60 частично закрыта современной табличкой с номером дома, которую небрежно повесили коммунальщики. Из-за этого, кстати, на охранной табличке ошибка: она утверждает что дом принадлежал Леонарди, хотя монограмма на воротах и надпись на табличке свидетельствует что дом принадлежал Ивану Михайловичу Бузне.
Кузнечная, 39 – прямо в табличку коммунальщики вкрутили фонарь. Установить фонарь на 20 см правее или левее коммунальщики не догадались… И таких примеров можно перечислить десятки! Алчность торгашей, которые владеют лавками в зданиях-памятниках архитектуры и градостроительства и глупость одесских коммунальщиков уничтожает исторический облик Одессы!!!

*ВАРВАРСТВО*!!

*фото проекта-  ODESSA INCOGNITA
*

----------


## chereshny1958

> *Тяжелый год для Одессы выдался, от нас ушел Борис Литвак, трагедия 2го мая, а сегодня Аркадий Краймер((((
> Зам. директора Всемирного клуба Одесситов, пусть земля ему будет пухом((( Барух даян ха-эмет!!!*


 Земля ему пухом и вечная память! Вечная память и царствие небесное все одесситам, прославившим Одессу!
А тем, кто ее распродает и уродует, - к ответу, хотя бы на Страшном Суде!

----------


## Antique

> Кузнечная, 39 – прямо в табличку коммунальщики вкрутили фонарь. Установить фонарь на 20 см правее или левее коммунальщики не догадались…


 Не все знают, что на зданиях могут быть дореволюционные таблички, а эта в лучшем случае была закрашена, а в худшем случае находилась под штукатуркой. Если бы табличка была в нормальном состоянии, чтобы любой мог понять что это не просто кусок метала, то таких случаев не было бы.

----------


## razgilday

> Не все знают, что на зданиях могут быть дореволюционные таблички, а эта в лучшем случае была закрашена, а в худшем случае находилась под штукатуркой. Если бы табличка была в нормальном состоянии, чтобы любой мог понять что это не просто кусок метала, то таких случаев не было бы.


 Есть какая либо коммисия которая занимается этими вопросами,кроме охраны памятников-там я смотрю вообще до этого никому нет дела

или нам самим организовать инициативную группу по восстановлению табличек-вплоть до того,что снимать их,реставрировать и отдавать в музей "СТарая ОДесса" в башню ..

----------


## Antique

> Есть какая либо коммисия которая занимается этими вопросами,кроме охраны памятников-там я смотрю вообще до этого никому нет дела
> 
> или нам самим организовать инициативную группу по восстановлению табличек-вплоть до того,что снимать их,реставрировать и отдавать в музей "СТарая ОДесса" в башню ..


 Таблички снимать можно с одной оговоркой - изготовление дубликатов. В противном случае стоит проводить исключительно реставрацию на месте. При попытке снятия вызывать милицию.

Инициативная группа по сохранению табличек уже имеется. Возглавляет её бывший преподаватель ОНУ им. Мечникова Дмитрий Жданов: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDuCmXxxojc

А фото похоже не ваши, так как Дмитрий Жданов их ещё 10 октября лично публиковал.

----------


## razgilday

Сообщение # 29795
Почитайте, про Диму как раз и говорил...у нас есть с ним такая идея уже ...

А про фото конечно это его, я и не спорил...и не выдавал за свое))

----------


## Antique

> Сообщение # 29795
> Почитайте, про Диму как раз и говорил...у нас есть с ним такая идея уже ...
> 
> А про фото конечно это его, я и не спорил...и не выдавал за свое))


 Своё фото не нужно никак помечать, так как понятно, что оно и так своё. По этому любое современное фото без надписей выдаётся за своё.





> у нас есть с ним такая идея уже ...


 Если на счёт снятия, то накопите сначала денег на каррарский мрамор и позолоту для дубликата. Единственный резон что-то демонтировать - это наличие неотличимой для глаз и конечностей замены.

----------


## razgilday

> Своё фото не нужно никак помечать, так как понятно, что оно и так своё. По этому любое современное фото без надписей выдаётся за своё.
> 
> 
> Если на счёт снятия, то накопите сначала денег на каррарский мрамор и позолоту для дубликата. Единственный резон что-то демонтировать - это наличие неотличимой для глаз и конечностей замены.


 коллега,у нас уже тут были споры и копья ломали насчет авторства...думаю мы уже разобрались...

если я не указываю что это мое фото-то и автора думаю можно не указывать специально,вот если бы я указал что это мое личное,а забрал бы у кого-то...

да и вообще я честно говоря не уверен кто именно автор фото,любое фото в интернете и не подписанное является частью сети....а из тех статей и на странице с которой я взял фото, я так и не понял кто автор....а бегать по сети и выяснять долго и нудно чье фото,это можно неделями.....

----------


## razgilday

а про таблички,я не говорю их снимать...особенно мраморные и каменные-их нужно просто обновить....вскрыть от штукатурки и обновить надписи....и спасать от горе строителей...

----------


## Antique

> коллега,у нас уже тут были споры и копья ломали насчет авторства...думаю мы уже разобрались...
> 
> если я не указываю что это мое фото-то и автора думаю можно не указывать специально,вот если бы я указал что это мое личное,а забрал бы у кого-то...


 Да, разобрались, по-этому напоминаю, что фото у которого авторство не указано, публикуется от вашего имени. По-другому для фото защищённых авторским правом быть не может, чего бы вам лично не захотелось.




> а про таблички,я не говорю их снимать


 и



> такие таблички надо снимать самим

----------


## razgilday

> Да, разобрались, по-этому напоминаю, что фото у которого авторство не указано, публикуется от вашего имени. По-другому для фото защищённых авторским правом быть не может, чего бы вам лично не захотелось.
> 
> 
> и


 ладно уже, так нудно продолжать копаться в предыдущих сообщениях))))

надо думать по сути,я постараюсь связаться с Дмитрием...насчет этог вопроса по табличкам.

меня заинтересовал вопрос фото...вот если я не знаю автора и нашел фото на ресурсе и хочу его выложить,то мне что просто указать ,фото найдено на просторах сети...я не зымыливаю чужие фото и всегда тактично отношусь к авторству....но как быть в таких случаях неизвестного авторства ???

----------


## Antique

> но как быть в таких случаях неизвестного авторства ???


 лучше не выкладывать. Есть универсальное решение - публикация ссылки. Так как это всего лишь техническая информация о размещении, то никаких условий в данном случае соблюдать не требуется.

----------


## razgilday

Друзья а кто в курсе??,завтра наш Одесский клуб водников- туристов во главе командора СЕМЕНА СЫРФА -организует очередной ежегодный слет "БЕЛАЯ ВОДА"

Думаю выбраться ,
если кому интересно такое, присоединяйтесь

*Фестиваль Белой Воды 2014
*Вот оно СОБЫТИЕ, которого ждут все-все жители страны под..
ОНМУ, главный корпус, 2-й этаж, Мечникова ул., 34, Одесса
завтра

----------


## Ричар

> *Тяжелый год для Одессы выдался, от нас ушел Борис Литвак, трагедия 2го мая, а сегодня Аркадий Краймер((((
> Зам. директора Всемирного клуба Одесситов, пусть земля ему будет пухом((( Барух даян ха-эмет!!!*


 А причем здесь 2 мая?Или ты ровняешь Бориса Литвака с той шушерой с Куликового поля?

----------


## razgilday

> лучше не выкладывать. Есть универсальное решение - публикация ссылки. Так как это всего лишь техническая информация о размещении, то никаких условий в данном случае соблюдать не требуется.


 ссылки на форуме запрещены....а фото уж извините...если нет хозяев в сети,можно и размещать....
предлагаю закрыть эту тему,по истории интереснее...

----------


## Antique

> ссылки на форуме запрещены....


 Ничего подобного.




> а фото уж извините...если нет хозяев в сети,можно и размещать....


 У фото есть хозяин, просто вам о нём ничего не известно. Да и вообще надо ли знать? Неизвестен хозяин - значит однозначно нет разрешения, ведь закон об авторском праве защищает произведение с момента создания. Просто смешно подумать, что знай вы автора, это что-то бы поменяло.

----------


## razgilday

Любые ссылки на форуме запрещены!!! или я таки немножечко ошибаюсь)))))))) я столько раз получал штрафы за ссылки...,шо оно мине уже не есть здраво.

----------


## Trs

http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/58634.html
Трамвайное кольцо на 35-й линии посёлка Котовского в 1962 году.

----------


## Almond

> Любые ссылки на форуме запрещены!!! или я таки немножечко ошибаюсь)))))))) я столько раз получал штрафы за ссылки...,шо оно мине уже не есть здраво.


 Запрещены ссылки в подписи, если вы - не оф.рекламодатель.

----------


## razgilday

> http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/58634.html
> Трамвайное кольцо на 35-й линии посёлка Котовского в 1962 году.


 большое спасибо за такой интересный материал.

----------


## razgilday

> Очень интересная фотография с этим трамвайным кольцом.  Спасибо!
> Только вот уточнить хотела у знатоков.  Мои родители говорят,что в 60-е годы трамвай разворачивался где-то примерно в районе Марсельской, дальше не шел. Они , когда ездили, выходили на конечной и шли пешком чуть назад, буквально несколько минут, там в двухэтажном доме жили друзья ( рядом с сегодняшней детской поликлиникой на 10-й линии).


 
А мне тоже интересует вопрос за трамвай на Поселке...раз уж возник разговор.

я слышал что тоже где-то в 60-е  еще была линия по Днепро дороге.. до Крыжановки примерно ....

кто и что про нее знает???

----------


## Trs

На odessatrolley весьма подробно описана эта линия.

----------


## razgilday

> На odessatrolley весьма подробно описана эта линия.


 http://odessatrolley.com/TramNew/Tm8H.htm

Спасибо, нашел...интересно
в свое время кто то доказывал припоминаю что этой линии не было)))))

----------


## Trs

Это я, что ли? Я мог доказывать разве что то, что она не ходила в Крыжановку, потому что до неё она не доходила.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Вот и яхт-клуб теряем. К такому "лас-вегасу" явно будет нужен подъезд, где еще кроме ТЗ ;(

----------


## Киров

Я на этом маршруте в 60-х иногда ездил...Он не доходя Крыжановки сворачивал налево в дома...помнится говорили "до Кишинёвской"...потом мы топали аж до 21 батареи и вниз на пляж.

----------


## Trs

Да, у него была конечная у базарчика. Всё верно. А в Крыжановку он никогда не ходил.

----------


## razgilday

> Это я, что ли? Я мог доказывать разве что то, что она не ходила в Крыжановку, потому что до неё она не доходила.


 и что же все так на себя...воспринимают,речь вовсе не о тебе,так что все ок...)))

----------


## razgilday

> Да, у него была конечная у базарчика. Всё верно. А в Крыжановку он никогда не ходил.


 какого базарчика???? ближайший базарчик в Крыжановке???

----------


## arkoh

Восьмой трамвай в 60-е годы доходил до Крыжановки, но только вдоль дороги -внутрь конечно не заходил. Насколько я помню конечная была в районе балки. за которой и начинается Крыжановка.

----------


## Valakos

Хочу уточнить по маршруту восьмого трамвая. Трамвай доходил до перекрестка с ул. Кишиневской, поворачивал налево на Кишиневскую. По правой стороне находился магазин "Продтовары" (он существует и сейчас) и еще несколько торговых точек (типа будок). Так вот, за этим "торговым центром" было разворотное кольцо. Какое-то время это место пустовало, затем там сделали автостоянку (что там сейчас - не знаю, может, уже застроили домами). Конечная остановка была, по моему, напротив магазина. Далее трамвай возвращался на Николаевскую дорогу. До Крыжановской балки он никогда не доходил.

----------


## Пушкин

> *Тяжелый год для Одессы выдался, от нас ушел Борис Литвак, трагедия 2го мая, а сегодня Аркадий Краймер((((
> Зам. директора Всемирного клуба Одесситов, пусть земля ему будет пухом((( Барух даян ха-эмет!!!*


 _У Одессы  опять горе... Ушёл Георгий Андреевич Голубенко... Который наш любимый Гарик Голубенко, который - Юморина, Джентльмены и "Рыжий город", который еще в День города держал нас всех на одном вдохе на Бабель-фесте, который еще только пару недель назад вместе с с Масками и со всем городом радовался премьере своего "Одесского подкидыша"... 
Большой писатель и чуткий, светлый, страшно ранимый человек... 
Не укладывается в голове...
Уходят люди, которые без кожи, которые живут голыми нервами, отдают себя, оставляют после себя свет..._

----------


## ruslanyd

Наверно, многие смотрели замечательный фильм Джузеппе Торнаторе *Легенда о пианисте*

Я смотрел несколько раз, но только вчера сделал для себя открытие, что фильм снимался, в том числе, и в Одессе. Более того, первые кадры сняты на Потемкинской лестнице




> Часть съемок проходила в Украине, г.Одесса, в военной гавани на судне "Лесозаводск", который снабдили внушительной трубой и некоторым "фаршем" начала 20-го века и на Потемкинской лестнице, сидя на которой один из героев играет на трубе.
> Некоторые съемки проводили в открытом море, а так как "Лесозаводск" стоял на причале без двигателей, его буксировало спасательное судно: по рейду от Южного до Ильичёвска.
> Однажды, во время съемки поднялся шторм и съемочной группе, вместе с массовкой (всего более 200 человек), пришлось ночевать на судне в море, а так как судно для этого не было готово, пришлось не сладко, особенно тем, кто не успел прикупить коньяк в кафетерии.

----------


## translator

Одесса. Часть 20. 1918

----------


## Black Fly

> Еще фото В.А.Чарнецкого.  Аркадия.
> 
> Вложение 9041386 Вложение 9041388
> 
> Дата съемки не обозначена. *Предполож. конец 60-х-начало 70-х гг.*


 В середине 60-х уже не было ворот в начале аркадийской аллеи. А тут они четко видны на первом снимке. Так что предположу про 50-е - начало 60-х.
А вот на втором снимке, скорее всего, действительно 70-е, поскольку и пляжи намыты и здание метеоцентра на Французском уже имеется.

----------


## Screech

1941 Румынские войска в Одессе.
Интересно какая улица?

----------


## Screech

Soviet T-34-85 tanks and infantry go into battle near Odessa. - 3rd Ukrainian front.

----------


## victor.odessa

> [IMG] Интересно какая улица?


 Прохоровская - Мясоедовская

----------


## kravshik

> Прохоровская - Мясоедовская

----------


## Melomanka

Прислали мне сегодня вот такие скрины, скопированные из книжки про Одессу.
Возможно, кого-то заинтересует...

----------


## Пушкин

Одесса 1961/65
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rCCYGDDsZA

----------


## Jorjic

> Одесса 1961/65


 Фильм разве был снят не за один приезд?

----------


## job2001

> Фильм разве был снят не за один приезд?


 наверное просто нет точной привязки по дате

----------


## Пушкин

> Фильм разве был снят не за один приезд?


 не знаю, то что есть...

----------


## Jorjic

> наверное просто нет точной привязки по дате


 Ну почему же? Если снято за один приезд, то привязка точная - преддверие 22-го съезда КПСС, то есть 1961 год.

----------


## VicTur

> Всем здравствуйте!Фотку я сделал фотоаппаратом "Смена-8М",год к сожалению не помню,эту тему нашёл благодаря Берте Соломоновне,за что ей отдельное спасибо! 
> 
> Вложение 9070802


 Огромное спасибо!
Просьба к Скрытику: продублируйте или перенесите этот пост в тему об одесских кинотеатрах.

----------


## job2001

> Ну почему же? Если снято за один приезд, то привязка точная - преддверие 22-го съезда КПСС, то есть 1961 год.


 да, это я как-то проглядел

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> [фото]


 Даже не верится, что это будущий перекрёсток Старокиевской дороги (слева) и Заболотной ( :smileflag: ) улицы. А на Марсельской, к слову никогда разворота не было. На снимке мы хорошо видим воздушную линию связи, которая ещё сохранялась некоторое время, когда уже были построены девятиэтажки Добровольского ( :smileflag: ) проспекта (дома 89, 99, на снимке хорошо видно их будущее место расположения справа от линии трамвая и воздушной линии связи). Одинокий столб от этой линии можно сегодня наблюдать у трамвайной остановки 10 линия и остатки от анкерного столба (перехода из кабеля в воздушку) на Молодой Гвардии. После конечной у будущей Заболотной улицы продолжение трамвайной линии вдоль Старокиевской дороги сдерживало наличие на тот момент пересечения дороги с подъездным железнодорожным путём от станции Одесса Восточная (тогда Куяльник) вдоль нынешней улицы Бочарова до морского побережья на воинский объект (район нынешней Ривьеры). Военные к тому времени (60-е годы) отказались от оной ветки и железная дорога использовала его как запасной путь для отстоя вагонов. По современным нормам, вновь оборудовать переезд железных дорог с трамвайными и троллейбусными линиями запрещается. Только после многих согласований, данный путь удалось демонтировать и трамвайную линию продлили до конечной остановки, которая стала улицей Паустовской( :smileflag: ).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Да, у него была конечная у базарчика. Всё верно. А в Крыжановку он никогда не ходил.


 Да, верно. Хоть в народе и говорили, что в "Крыжановку", но по факту в саму Крыжановку тогда восьмой трамвай не доезжал. По понятиям тогдашнего обывателя, всё что было далее Молодой Гвардии по Старониколаевской дороге, было "Крыжановкой", Вот и ответ на вопрос, почему разворот по Кишинёвской улице в обывательской среде считался "Крыжановкой". Как сегодня те, кто живёт в высотных домах начала Днепропетровской дороги у развилки Строниколаевской дороги, тоже говорят, что они живут "в Крыжановке", хотя это дома Котовского ( :smileflag: ) посёлка, в городской черте, а собственно Крыжановка -- частный сектор через Старониколаевскую дорогу к морю.
Г.Ы. Кстати, сегодня так до конца не понятно, считать Крыжановку в городской черте или это Коминтерновский район?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Кстати, сегодня так до конца не понятно, считать Крыжановку в городской черте или это Коминтерновский район?


 Коминтерновский район от Крыжановской балки влево, правая сторона Днепропетровской дороги до Марсельской. Всё. Дальше правая сторона - город. На пересечении Днепродороги и Марсельской, напротив заправки Алькор, у Днепродороги стоит знак, указывающий границу. Такой же и в районе Крыжановской балки, возле СТО.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Г.Ы. Кстати, сегодня так до конца не понятно, считать Крыжановку в городской черте или это Коминтерновский район?


 Актуальные состояния административных границ удобно смотреть в 2GIS
На данный момент граница проходит так:
Сахарова-Марсельская-Днепродорога-Гонтаренко

----------


## Antique

И снова хотят уничтожить відающуюся часть истории Одессы: на этот раз в прицеле часть особняков города-сада "Самопомощь" на территории АСТРа: http://dumskaya.net/news/gefest-i-doch-bodelana-postroyat-vysotku-megdu-4-041768/ . 
Цитата:



> В прошлом году «АСТР» внес в уставный капитал «Акрополь билдинг» три корпуса общей площадью 612,4 кв.м.


 Ещё лет десять назад эти особняки были в реестре памятников, пока какой-то имбицилл из управления памятников или министерства не выкинул их оттуда.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Нашёл сегодня в закромах...

Такая родная коробочка.

----------


## валл

> Нашёл сегодня в закромах...Такая родная коробочка.


 Нужно тоже по сусекам "поскребсти" у меня что-то подобное тоже было,если не ошибаюсь,из-под леденцов.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> ... если не ошибаюсь,из-под леденцов.


 Не-а... из под монпасье меньше в диаметре (у меня есть две... в них ещё батин припой хранится). Тут цвет крышки говорит сам за себя.

----------


## Крэк

> Всем здравствуйте!Фотку я сделал фотоаппаратом "Смена-8М",год к сожалению не помню,эту тему нашёл благодаря Берте Соломоновне,за что ей отдельное спасибо! 
> 
> Вложение 9070802


 Офигеть!! Огромное спасибо..... Дедушка рассказывал что в Парке Горького стоял  самолёт-кинотеатр.... Я его уже не помню, а тут такое шикарнейшее фото... Супер, спасибо.. Сейчас деду покажу...  :smileflag:

----------


## валл

> Не-а... из под монпасье меньше в диаметре (у меня есть две... в них ещё батин припой хранится). Тут цвет крышки говорит сам за себя.


 Ну тогда покажи ейный фас! )))

----------


## Lively

Халва там жила  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Ну тогда покажи ейный фас! )))


 


> Халва там жила ))

----------


## chereshny1958

И у нас такая есть, только в ней лежат ещё отцовские военные звезды, эмблемы. И от монпасье есть, раньше ведь удобной тары для всяких мелочей не было, вот и приспосабливали подходящие жестяные баночки. Справедливости ради, и сейчас мой муж забирает у меня использованные емкости от краски для волос с завинчивающимся колпачком под клей, масло, силикон.

----------


## Momsik



----------


## chereshny1958

> 


 И где же такая красота?

----------


## Momsik

> И где же такая красота?


  санаторий Горького, сама много лет ходила по этим плитам и только недавно заинтересовалась клеймом

----------


## chereshny1958

Очень интересно. Судя по букве ять, то это до революции или во время гражданской войны. Когда яти отменили?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

В 1918 году.

----------


## chereshny1958

Про реформу я помню, но думаю, что формы для литья просуществовали дольше. Вряд ли этой крышке 100 лет.

----------


## Momsik

> Про реформу я помню, но думаю, что формы для литья просуществовали дольше. Вряд ли этой крышке 100 лет.


  Это не крышка ) Это плитка, которой вымощена площадка над лестницей.

----------


## chereshny1958

О-о, а из чего сделана плитка?

----------


## Momsik

> О-о, а из чего сделана плитка?


  Бетон судя по цвету и фактуре. Качества потрясающего.

----------


## Torry Kratch



----------


## makaceba

> 


 В.Кандинский-"Одесса. Порт". 1898г.

----------


## arkoh

> Очень интересно. Судя по букве ять, то это до революции или во время гражданской войны. Когда яти отменили?


 Ну. буквы ять в этой надписи нет. Но присутствуют " i " и твердый знак в конце слова  "домъ", которые отменили в 1918 году.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Ну. буквы ять в этой надписи нет. Но присутствуют " i " и твердый знак в конце слова  "домъ", которые отменили в 1918 году.


 На счёт "ятей", наверно, имелось в виду не конкретная буква, а сами правила написания и отмена "лишних букв" вообще. Так что, всё верно.

----------


## Antique

> Про реформу я помню, но думаю, что формы для литья просуществовали дольше. Вряд ли этой крышке 100 лет.


 Почему бы и нет. В Одессе в советское время мало что меняли, это же не Киев, где за последние 90 лет поменяли практически всё.




> В.Кандинский-"Одесса. Порт". 1898г.


  Сегодня день рождения Кандинского.

----------


## chereshny1958

> На счёт "ятей", наверно, имелось в виду не конкретная буква, а сами правила написания и отмена "лишних букв" вообще. Так что, всё верно.


 Спасибо, именно это я имела ввиду, ять читалась как е, а вот отмена і обернулась тем, что изменился смысл названия "Войны и мир".Оказывается, что мир - это отсутствие войны, а мір - это общество.
Чудесно, что сохранилась в первозданном виде такая старина. А что было в санатории Горького до революции?

----------


## Antique

> А что было в санатории Горького до революции?


 Это был особняк семейства Бродских.  Тогда парк был не такой большой, санаторий поглотил и соседние участки, на которых тоже должны были быть особняки, но попроще.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...что *мир - это отсутствие войны, а мір - это общество*.
> ...


 Эти слова стали банальными омонимами.

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо, именно это я имела ввиду, ять читалась как е, а вот отмена і обернулась тем, что изменился смысл названия "Войны и мир".


 Это всего лишь легенда.

Из Википедии, лицензия CC-BY-SA:



> В современном русском языке слово „мир“ имеет два разных значения, „мир“ — антоним к слову „война“ и „мир“ — планета, община, общество, окружающий мир, место обитания (ср. „На миру и смерть красна“). До орфографической реформы 1917—1918 годов эти два понятия имели различное написание: в первом значении писалось „миръ“, во втором — „міръ“. Существует легенда, что Толстой якобы использовал в названии слово „міръ“ (Вселенная, общество). Однако все прижизненные издания романа Толстого выходили под названием „Война и миръ“, и сам он писал название романа по-французски как „La guerre et la paix“. Существуют различные версии возникновения этой легенды.
> 
>     Согласно одной из них, неоднозначность возникла при первой полной публикации романа. В 1868 году в издательстве М. Н. Каткова выходит книга, на титульном листе которой начертано: „Война и миръ“. Сохранился предваряющий это событие документ от 24-25 марта 1867 года, адресованный М. Н. Лаврову — служащему типографии Каткова. Это проект договора об издании романа. Интересно то, что заглавие его в документе — „Тысяча восемьсотъ пятый годъ“ — зачёркнуто одной чертой и рукой Л. Н. Толстого над словами „Тысяча восемьсот“ написано: „Война и міръ“. Но, безусловно, любопытно и то, что в самом начале документа над словами „Милостивый Государь, Михаилъ Николаевичъ“ карандашом начертано: „Война и Миръ“. Сделано это рукой Софьи Андреевны, очевидно, при наведении порядка в бумагах мужа в восьмидесятые годы.
>     По другой версии, легенда возникла из-за опечатки, допущенной в издании 1913 года под редакцией П. И. Бирюкова. В четырёх томах романа заглавие воспроизводится восемь раз: на титульном листе и на первой странице каждого тома. Семь раз напечатано „миръ“ и лишь один раз — „міръ“, причём на первой странице первого тома.
>     Существует, наконец, ещё одна версия. Согласно ей, легенда произошла от опечатки в оригинальном издании популярного труда Георгия Флоровского[9]. В написании названия романа почему-то использована буква „i“.
> 
> Поддержка легенде была оказана в 1982 г., когда в популярной телепрограмме „Что? Где? Когда?“ был задан вопрос на эту тему и дан „правильный“ ответ. Эти вопрос с ответом в том же году попали в книгу В. Ворошилова „Феномен игры“ [1]. 23 декабря 2000 года, в юбилейной игре, посвящённой 25-летию передачи, этот же ретро-вопрос был повторен снова. И снова знатоками был дан тот же ответ — никто из организаторов не удосужился проверить вопрос по существу. См. также: [2], [3].
> 
> Следует отметить, что в названии „почти одноимённой“ поэмы Маяковского „Война и міръ“ (1916) намеренно используется игра слов, которая была возможна до орфографической реформы, но сегодняшним читателем не улавливается.

----------


## chereshny1958

Я думаю, что компактно евреи поживали только в самом начале развития Одессы, когда улицы называли по национальности живущих там народов. Поэтому первоначально - это улица Еврейская, а потом уже вся Одесса, как и сейчас. Я вот знаю синагогу на Осипова, а где еще? Еврейское кладбище снесли, в советское время и хоронили то всех на одном кладбище.

----------


## chereshny1958

> Это всего лишь легенда.
> 
> Из Википедии, лицензия CC-BY-SA:


 У меня есть дореволюционное издание Войны и мира, мне просто было интересно, и я искала ответ.

----------


## Antique

> Я думаю, что компактно евреи поживали только в самом начале развития Одессы, когда улицы называли по национальности живущих там народов. Поэтому первоначально - это улица Еврейская, а потом уже вся Одесса, как и сейчас. Я вот знаю синагогу на Осипова, а где еще? Еврейское кладбище снесли, в советское время и хоронили то всех на одном кладбище.


 Иногда на форуме задают такие бессмысленные вопросы, что возникает мысль о том, что автор намеревается накрутить себе сообщения либо привлечь внимание к себе (своей деятельности). Помнится когда-то даже было целое нашествие клонов.

----------


## chereshny1958

А может это связано с начавшейся Ханукой? Девушка интересуется. Я поняла, что все уверены, что у всех одесситов есть еврейские корни.

----------


## Antique

> А может это связано с начавшейся Ханукой? Девушка интересуется. Я поняла, что все уверены, что у всех одесситов есть еврейские корни.


 Нет, последние сообщения данного персонажа показывают ,что это таки была накрутка счётчика сообщений. Дискуссий персонаж не заводит, а в самых разных темах на форуме он оставляет сообщения, часто невпопад.

----------


## chereshny1958

> Нет, последние сообщения данного персонажа показывают ,что это таки была накрутка счётчика сообщений. Дискуссий персонаж не заводит, а в самых разных темах на форуме он оставляет сообщения, часто невпопад.


 А что это даёт? Я общаюсь в темах, которые меня интересуют.

----------


## Antique

> А что это даёт? Я общаюсь в темах, которые меня интересуют.


 Ну например изменять репутацию могут пользователи имеющие не менее 50 сообщений. Некоторые создают клонов при помощи которых повышают себе репутацию, таким образом для клонов нужно набрать 50 сообщений.

----------


## chereshny1958

Да, совсем я старая стала, во многих действиях и поступках молодых не вижу смысла.

----------


## kravshik

> Нет, последние сообщения данного персонажа показывают ,что это таки была накрутка счётчика сообщений. Дискуссий персонаж не заводит, а в самых разных темах на форуме он оставляет сообщения, часто невпопад.


 Таки да

----------


## Viktoz

Очередное уничтожение  лица Одессы:



Такую высотку хотят построить на склоне под Дерибасовской на месте красивейшего и всеми любимого сквера...

----------


## ксения30

кошмар... нет слов

----------


## Jorjic

> кошмар... нет слов


 Слова есть, русский язык богатый, но при дамах их употреблять не рекомендуется.

----------


## Trs

А источник?

----------


## Viktoz

> А источник?


 тут

----------


## kravshik

> Очередное уничтожение  лица Одессы:
> 
> 
> 
> Такую высотку хотят построить на склоне под Дерибасовской на месте красивейшего и всеми любимого сквера...


 Ну тут уже и не скажешь, что лучше....этот сквер не такой уж и красивый...загаженный склон...с горой мусора...остатками бутылок...золы ..хлама. и иногда заседающих там Бомжови
убогое зрелище...

Это мое мнение...хотя если бы его конечно привести в порядок
было бы красиво....а так ..

Насчет здания..хочу выразить почтение коллегам проектировщикам ...которые решились на таком оползневом склоне разместить такой этажности здание...!!
 склон и массив спуска все равно имеет подвижки...тем более он уже и так зажат новостроями сверху.и нагрузка на склон и изменение уровня грунтовых вод тоже дает свое.

----------


## Antique

Мерзопакостный проект во всех отношениях. Это какой-то бред сумасшедшего.

----------


## Kamin

Строить такое здание на обводненных грунтах это преступление и   сквер это самое то, что там может находиться. Просто его надо содержать в чистоте и порядке, но это уже другой вопрос.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Здесь не встречал. Цирковые балаганы на Куликовом поле. 1898 г.

----------


## Старая яхна

> Мерзопакостный проект во всех отношениях. Это какой-то бред сумасшедшего.


 О, Боже! Это ж дедушка Фрейд в гробу переворачивается. Наши уважаемые градостроители вообще где-то наблюдаются?Там явно не все в порядке ....

----------


## Trs

Ну чего там, давайте ещё горсовет надстроим семью этажами бизнес-центра. И чтобы башенки были, башенки!

----------


## ксения30

Ну не обязательно башенки :smileflag:  Можно еще сверху халабуду из жести нахлобучить и повыше, как на Дерибасовской на здании бывшей гостиницы "Московская" цвета хаки без окон и дверей...

----------


## ruslanyd

> Ну тут уже и не скажешь, что лучше....этот сквер не такой уж и красивый...загаженный склон...с горой мусора...остатками бутылок...золы ..хлама. и иногда заседающих там Бомжови
> убогое зрелище...
> Это мое мнение...хотя если бы его конечно привести в порядок
> было бы красиво....а так ..


 Плачевное состояние сквера говорит лишь о бездействии, ответственных за него, служб, но никак не о необходимости избавиться от него в пользу этой, мягко говоря, нелепицы
И, если не обратили внимание, сохранение памятника Дерибасу проектом не предусматривается

----------


## Torry Kratch

> ...сохранение памятника Дерибасу проектом не предусматривается


 Но это же не памятник, а пародия... мальчик с лопаткой.

----------


## kravshik

> Плачевное состояние сквера говорит лишь о бездействии, ответственных за него, служб, но никак не о необходимости избавиться от него в пользу этой, мягко говоря, нелепицы
> *И, если не обратили внимание, сохранение памятника Дерибасу проектом не предусматривается*


 

это как вообще,неужели это все большое и высокое влезет даже наверх склона...я то думал что терраса с памятником Дерибасу наверху остается...!!!

----------


## ruslanyd

> Но это же не памятник, а пародия... мальчик с лопаткой.


 А представленный проект не пародия?

----------


## kravshik

> Но это же не памятник, а пародия... мальчик с лопаткой.


 ну чисто Одесский вариант памятника)))) ну не девочка же....))))

----------


## Torry Kratch

> А представленный проект не пародия?


 На Оперный скрещенный с Пизанской башней? С гарантированным искривлением?

----------


## Torry Kratch

> ну чисто Одесский вариант памятника)))) ну не девочка же....))))


 Мальчика выдаёт лопатка. А так... может и девочка.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> это как вообще,неужели это все большое и высокое влезет даже наверх склона...я то думал что терраса с памятником Дерибасу наверху остается...!!!


 Конечно, это ненормально, но хочу напомнить (для некоторого успокоения) аудитории старую истину: планировать -- ещё не значит, что будет именно так. Может проект, скорее, проЖЭкт( :smileflag: ), рассосётся и дальше горячих голов не пойдёт))))))))))))))))).

----------


## Antique

всё равно возмущает дилетантский подход. Где эти архитекторы такой мерзости набрались, почему у них атрофировано чувство прекрасного?

----------


## Viktoz

> Конечно, это ненормально, но хочу напомнить (для некоторого успокоения) аудитории старую истину: планировать -- ещё не значит, что будет именно так. Может проект, скорее, проЖЭкт(), *рассосётся и дальше горячих голов не пойдёт*))))))))))))))))).


 
Пойдет, не сомневайся... там в стать черным по белому написано что  этот сквер  - частная собственность, правда никто пока не знает каким боком он стал частным, но похоже никто и разбираться в этом не хочет... Так что если не это уродство, то что-то другое прилепят не менее  отвратительное...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Такую высотку хотят построить на склоне под Дерибасовской на месте красивейшего и всеми любимого сквера...


 Сквер под Дерибасовской принадлежит городу и застраиваться не будет: на кадастровой карте – ошибка. http://dumskaya.net/news/skver-pod-deribasovskoj-prinadlegit-gorodu-i-zas-041935/

----------


## Antique

Ну а проект не на пустом месте же возник, если его нарисовали, то значит застройщик покушается на эту территорию.

----------


## Скрытик

Уже опровергли, труха засцал...
http://dumskaya.net/news/skver-pod-deribasovskoj-prinadlegit-gorodu-i-zas-041935/

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Это как пипл схавает. Если не заметят -- то пройдёт, а если заметят -- то "ошибка вышла" и отгребают назад...

----------


## Jorjic

На ФБ в закрытом паблике выложили такое фото. С разрешения хозяйки повторяю его здесь. Какие будут мнения экспертов относительно места действия?

----------


## kravshik

Думаем.........первый вопрос -Одесса ли это???  что, говорит хозяйка???

----------


## Jorjic

> Думаем.........первый вопрос -Одесса ли это???  что, говорит хозяйка???


 Абсолютно уверенно утверждает, что Одесса. Это из семейного альбома.

----------


## victor.odessa

> На ФБ в закрытом паблике выложили такое фото. С разрешения хозяйки повторяю его здесь. Какие будут мнения экспертов относительно места действия?


 Интересно, что за событие собрало этих людей вместе? Парад, отправка на сельхозработы или кое что ещё?. 

На фотке вроде бы видны трамвайные рельсы, но я не вижу проводов. Это центр города, но не самая его центральная часть. Очень мало вводных. Просто наугад: Колонтаевская, Тираспольская, Успенская, Пантелеймоновская.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А, может, Греческая площадь?

----------


## Старая яхна

Судя по тому, что школьница в белом переднике - праздник.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Судя по тому, что школьница в белом переднике - праздник.


 И это ранняя весна, а не осень, т.к. листвы не видно.

----------


## Старая яхна

1 мая? Сбор на парад?

----------


## victor.odessa

> 1 мая? Сбор на парад?


 Но ведь 1 мая уже есть листва.

----------


## Старая яхна

Там, судя по тени веток в правом нижнем, и по дереву в левом верхнем углу, уже есть листва, но не много...

----------


## Скрытик

Самый характерный признак это сильный уклон вниз с левой стороны. Очень сильный, завалом горизонта не объяснить - люди стоят ровно. Может быть линия 15 трамвая ниже Старопортофранковской.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Самый характерный признак это сильный уклон вниз с левой стороны. Очень сильный, завалом горизонта не объяснить - люди стоят ровно. Может быть линия 15 трамвая ниже Старопортофранковской.


 Не исключено.

----------


## Trs

Нет, нет, не Градоначальницкая. Пути не там. Они не были в одном уровне с мостовой. Но у меня пока идей тоже нет. Может быть Колонтаевская, на углу Косвенной недостаёт сейчас домов.

----------


## Melomanka

Я так думаю, что это 1 Мая. Тем более, что сам файл называется "posledemon"  (возможно, "после демонстрации"). 
Грузовую машину уже освободили от плакатов, лозунгов и т.д.  Вроде даже надпись на ней какая-то.
Могу и ошибаться, конечно. Надо бы хозяйку фото поспрашивать еще...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нет, нет, не Градоначальницкая. Пути не там. Они не были в одном уровне с мостовой. Но у меня пока идей тоже нет. Может быть Колонтаевская, но смущает ширина улицы.


  Да и не факт, что это трамвайные рельсы. Видна одна полоска, а что это? Может линия от карандаша или изгиб на фотографии?

----------


## Jorjic

> Я так думаю, что это 1 Мая. Тем более, что сам файл называется "posledemon"  (возможно, "после демонстрации"). 
> Грузовую машину уже освободили от плакатов, лозунгов и т.д.  Вроде даже надпись на ней какая-то.
> Могу и ошибаться, конечно. Надо бы хозяйку фото поспрашивать еще...


 "Posledemon" - это моя фантазия, я так обозвал. Достоверно известно, что это конец 40-х — начало 50-х. Я предположил, что это 1-е мая. Грузовая машина, по моему предположению, перегораживает улицу. Так было принято в те годы в районе Куликового поля. Демонстрации тода проходили так — сначала долгий подход с остановками, танцами и песнями к району Куликового поля. Полная возможность присоединиться к колонне и выйти из нее. Соответственно, посещение окрестных винарок и пр. Потом начиналась закрытая зона, отходы перегорожены грузовиками и очень быстрым темпом марш до Куликового поля. Там оперативно рассортировывались на несколько параллельных колонн и быстрым маршем проходили мимо трибун.
Про рельсы. Это, несомненно, трамвайная улица — виден знак трамвайной остановки.
Еще из достоверных сведений — "хозяйка" фото работала в порту.

----------


## Melomanka

Аа, понятно...))) Но, в любом случае, у мальчика в руках первомайский флажок.  Разве нет?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Достоверно известно, что это конец 40-х — начало 50-х. Я предположил, что это 1-е мая. Грузовая машина, по моему предположению, перегораживает улицу. Так было принято в те годы в районе Куликового поля.....Про рельсы. Это, несомненно, трамвайная улица — виден знак трамвайной остановки. Еще из достоверных сведений — "хозяйка" фото работала в порту.


 А как же уклон улицы, ведь он виден на фото. А в районе Куликова поля равнинная местность, без уклонов. Или район съёмки известен не точно и он может быть за пределами Куликова поля? И ведь не факт, что это 1 мая. В данном случаи, как я понял, это Ваше предположение. А ведь это может быть и апрельский коммунистический субботник (как предположение), а машины просто привезли деревья. И флажок не флажок, а просто веточка, ведь нам он тоже чётко не виден.

----------


## Jorjic

> А как же уклон улицы, ведь он виден на фото. А в районе Куликова поля равнинная местность, без уклонов. Или район съёмки известен не точно и он может быть за пределами Куликова поля? И ведь не факт, что это 1 мая. В данном случаи, как я понял, это Ваше предположение. А ведь это может быть и апрельский коммунистический субботник (как предположение), а машины просто привезли деревья. И флажок не флажок, а просто веточка, ведь нам он тоже чётко не виден.


 Я не имел в виду прямо непосредственно Куликовое поле, а на расстоянии нескольких кварталов от него. Флажок виден довольно четко, здесь, пожалуй, вариантов нет. В те годы одевались, мягко говоря, скромно, и мне кажется, что такая одежда больше соответствует празднику и уж никак не субботнику. Да и фотографировались тогда не в исторических местах довольно редко - дорогое удовольствие и не очень принятое тогда.
Район съемки вообще не известен. Известно только, что это Одесса и на фото работники порта. Я сделал предположение о месте съемки исходя из общей картины, привычной для меня в те годы.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Район съемки вообще не известен. Известно только, что это Одесса и на фото работники порта. Я сделал предположение о месте съемки исходя из общей картины, привычной для меня в те годы.


  Понял, спасибо.

----------


## Kamin

На фото у мальчика действительно флажок (видно на фоне белого плаща у женщины). И там похоже узкая улица. Машина стоит задними колесами на бордюре и его водно дальше слева и его приняли за рельс.

----------


## Jorjic

> На фото у мальчика действительно флажок (видно на фоне белого плаща у женщины). И там похоже узкая улица. Машина стоит задними колесами на бордюре и его водно дальше слева и его приняли за рельс.


 Бордюр отчетливо различим за мужчиной в клешах и берете. Там же ближе идет линия, которую можно принять за рельс. Вне зависимости от этого, трамвай по улице ходит — отчетливо видна на столбе табличка трамвайной остановки.

----------


## kravshik

Друзья возникли сильные сомнения насчет снимка---!!???? это фото не площади Толбухина

старожилы совершенно не узнают местность,давайте вместе разберем и привяжем к плану местности.....используя тот же Дубль -гис ,Гуггль -земля итд...

не те дома-расположение ,да и сам я вижу ,так как знаю эти места ,сам вырос-и низина не в том месте,она же напротив института ФИз-ХИм....а не на самой площади... и дорога шла вдоль самих домов по Чер улице....

просто изначально мы как-то так решили дружно что это Толбухина...а не факт....может и таки родственники автора ошиблись....

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Ты что, Сергей? Мы тут все дружно правильно как раз и решили :smileflag: . Тут никаких уже сомнений нет, что это Толбухинская ( :smileflag: ) площадь! А что же ещё? Все прямые и косвенные признаки говорят в пользу основной (и, как уже несомненно, правдивой) версии. Я-то думал, что этот вопрос давно выяснен и уже нет смысла к нему возвращаться.

----------


## Киров

Снимок про вроде как демонстрацию работников порта скорее всего это Троицкая угол Канатная...доков нет..,но я так чувствую...

----------


## Киров

На борту машины написано"Вперёд в...".Дальше фантазии не хватает.Хотя быть в это время в предполагаемом мною месте уже поздно(судя по теням),но глядя на трезвых мужиков,думается,что до Кулполя они ещё не до топали.В шестидесятых я имел удовольствие пройти с колонной Обувной фабрики по Канатной...батина бригада всё время забегала в гастрономы,а нам с сестрой доставались конфеты...вероятно которыми не закусили...бесконечные остановки...после окончания события,все дружно выкинули портреты и знамёна в ближайшую подворотню...это я помню очень чётко.

----------


## Lively

> Друзья возникли сильные сомнения насчет снимка---!!???? это фото не площади Толбухина....
> ....старожилы совершенно не узнают местность,давайте вместе разберем и привяжем к плану местности.....используя тот же Дубль -гис ,Гуггль -земля итд....


 С этим снимком особых проблем нет. Сотрудник нашего института (я работаю в ФХИ) живет в доме по Люстдорфской дороге 88 (этот дом есть на снимке) с 1960 года. Он подтверждает, что на снимке все верно. 
Пользуясь случаем, хочу сказать, что есть проблема с другим снимком:



> Друзья,есть очень интересный новый вид..
> 
> 
> Фото № 2 пл. Толбухина 1963г., с крыши дома ул. Краснова 17 
> Фото Дергачёва А.К


 Не можем опознать дом, что не снимке слева.

----------


## OMF

> С этим снимком особых проблем нет. Сотрудник нашего института (я работаю в ФХИ) живет в доме по Люстдорфской дороге 88 (этот дом есть на снимке) с 1960 года. Он подтверждает, что на снимке все верно. 
> Пользуясь случаем, хочу сказать, что есть проблема с другим снимком:
> 
> Не можем опознать дом, что не снимке слева.


 Это тот же самый дом, что и на предыдущем снимке в левом верхнем углу. Просто перпендикулярного ему дома по Терешковой еще не было и дерево было поменьше.

----------


## kravshik

> Ты что, Сергей? Мы тут все дружно правильно как раз и решили. Тут никаких уже сомнений нет, что это Толбухинская () площадь! А что же ещё? Все прямые и косвенные признаки говорят в пользу основной (и, как уже несомненно, правдивой) версии. Я-то думал, что этот вопрос давно выяснен и уже нет смысла к нему возвращаться.


 ну скажем так ,во первых немного не прав коллега,площадь называется Толбухина а не Толбухинская...)))

а что по снимку...??? тут надо подумать,я тоже не утверждаю...просто раз возникли сомнения ,стало самому интересно..я пока не уверен в точности....

----------


## Lively

Идея понятна, но! Дом по Люстдорфской дороге 88 был заселен в 1960 году. Второй снимок по описанию - 1963 года. И на втором снимке совершенно четко видно, что улицы Терешковой, как таковой еще нет. На первом снимке все дома на месте : ближе к нам - Терешковой 2, На нечетной стороне Терешковой №№ 1, 3. 5 Сразу возникает вопрос, а что за дома в правой части снимка? Они расположены вдоль Терешковой. Таких домов только 2 шт: Терешковой 4 и Терешковой 2/5 Но на снимке видно, что они явно дальше от нас, чем дом в левой стороне второго снимка. Что то мешает сложиться этому пасьянсу...

----------


## kravshik

> Идея понятна, но! Дом по Люстдорфской дороге 88 был заселен в 1960 году. Второй снимок по описанию - 1963 года. И на втором снимке совершенно четко видно, что улицы Терешковой, как таковой еще нет. На первом снимке все дома на месте : ближе к нам - Терешковой 2, На нечетной стороне Терешковой №№ 1, 3. 5 Сразу возникает вопрос, а что за дома в правой части снимка? Они расположены вдоль Терешковой. Таких домов только 2 шт: Терешковой 4 и Терешковой 2/5 Но на снимке видно, что они явно дальше от нас, чем дом в левой стороне второго снимка. Что то мешает сложиться этому пасьянсу...


 


> А разве в шестьдесят третьем году пятиэтажки уже образовали улицу Терешковой? (Чуть было не сказал "Терешковскую". Хотя, если бы действовали правили топонимики, которые были приняты до революции, то улица так бы и называлась, как и площадь Толбухинская).


 
предлагаю разместить привязку,сейчас сделаю с дубль -гиса с номерами домов

----------


## kravshik

> Идея понятна, но! Дом по Люстдорфской дороге 88 был заселен в 1960 году. Второй снимок по описанию - 1963 года. И на втором снимке совершенно четко видно, что улицы Терешковой, как таковой еще нет. На первом снимке все дома на месте : ближе к нам - Терешковой 2, На нечетной стороне Терешковой №№ 1, 3. 5 Сразу возникает вопрос, а что за дома в правой части снимка? Они расположены вдоль Терешковой. Таких домов только 2 шт: Терешковой 4 и Терешковой 2/5 Но на снимке видно, что они явно дальше от нас, чем дом в левой стороне второго снимка. *Что то мешает сложиться этому пасьянсу..*.


 Вот и я о чем...неувязочка товарищи....)))

Предлагаю пока разобрать первый снимок ,а потом уже решать со вторым.....со вторым вообще сложнее....не факт еще что сделан он с того же места
поэтому привязывать и накладывать одно на другое рановато и он сбивает с пути

так мне кажется что двухэтажный домик виден на Маршрутной улице под № 1А

*А дорога всегда шла по прямой ,от пл. Толбухина и продолжение Комарова...и остановка всегда была прямо возле гастронома ,дом№ 88Б.

когда она была однопутной...а  на нашем снимке про который мы говорим,она "однопутная",и идет вдоль трамвайных путей,неувязочка товарищи....*

вот фото той  дороги уже с клумбой

----------


## kravshik



----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

На снимке можно проследить уходящую в право под углом будущую улицу Новосёлов (Филатова или Филатовскую :smileflag: ) и недалеко то место (или около), где начинается Варненская, мне так кажется или нет?

----------


## тситарапеС

Трамвайчики отличаются поколениями на снимках, помоему разница в снимках 12-15 лет.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Не думаю так. Снимки примерно (плюс-минус) одного периода.

----------


## Trs

Не особо они отличаются. 1961–1987 и 1957–1969. При этом, пересекаются они в 1961–1966 на этом участке.

----------


## Lively

> 


  Да, номера домов, в том числе и по Сибирской 2 расставлены правильно. Створ между домами 3 и 5 по Терешковой довольно узок. Судя по тому, как попал в этот створ  дом 1А по Маршрутной, похоже, что съемка велась с дальней части дома 17 по Краснова, ближе к дому 15. Вариантов с "???" мало из тех же соображений. Это, либо № 7/2 по Варненской, либо № 9 по той же Варненской, в зависимости от того, какой дом был построен раньше. Судя по тому, как освещена стена дома, вероятнее, что это №9

----------


## Скрытик

> (Филатова или Филатовскую в моей интерпретации)


 Честно говоря начинает утомлять.

----------


## PolinaV

Любителям недавнего прошлого будет интересно посмотреть старые одесские газеты http://oksana13.blogspot.com/2014/12/blog-post_22.html

----------


## Грачиков

> Нет, нет, не Градоначальницкая. Пути не там. Они не были в одном уровне с мостовой. Но у меня пока идей тоже нет. Может быть Колонтаевская, на углу Косвенной недостаёт сейчас домов.


   Саша для начало надо отзеркалить  этот снимок и тогда будет виден на самосвале одесского производства Газ-93 послевоенный номер ФЖ и только после этого можно уточнять что за улица?

----------


## 368.media

Вы знаете, для меня одной из самых печальных потерь является "Дом с атлантами". Сейчас вокруг него наконец-то поднимается шумиха. Дом действительно в палчевном состоянии и и его жильцам, как и арендаторам, глубоко плевать на это. У меня в голове не укладывается, как господин Радковский, который является владельцем офисов на первом этаже, так легко и просто нарушает все законы о культурном наследии. Тошно и противно от этого откровенного хамства! А жильцы, которые достраивают себе этажи и "мансарды"?!!!

----------


## 368.media

Сейчас вообще поступила информация о том, что 23 декабря на сессию областного совета по имущественным вопросам планирует вынести проект решения о приватизации ряда исторических памятников в центре Одессы. Например, депутатам предлагают проголосовать за продажу полуразрушенного здания одесского отделения «Русского технического общества» на Княжеской улице. Его выставят на аукцион. Однако более интересно решение о выкупе арендодателем нежилых помещений площадью более 320 кв. метров на улице Пушкинская, 12. Здесь расположен памятник архитектуры «Учетный банк», а также находится одесский «Союз архитекторов Украины». Чиновники предлагают продать помещения на втором этаже здания, которое в данный момент занимает мебельный магазин «Интеркьюд». Согласно информации предоставленной областным советом, помещение арендует ООО «Метро Инвест Групп», которое ежемесячно перечисляет в казну 38,8 тысяч гривен. При этом само здание, как внутри, так и снаружи находится в достаточно неухоженном состоянии. Даже сейчас арендатор не следит за состоянием интерьера второго этажа, а что же будет, когда эти помещения перейдут в его полную собственность?

----------


## makaceba

> Саша для начало надо отзеркалить  этот снимок и тогда будет виден на самосвале одесского производства Газ-93 послевоенный номер ФЖ и только после этого можно уточнять что за улица?


 Спасибо, Грачиков. На зеркальном снимке похоже Успенская уг. Пушкинской? Угловой дом сейчас надстроен(2 этажа).

----------


## Antique

> Вы знаете, для меня одной из самых печальных потерь является "Дом с атлантами". Сейчас вокруг него наконец-то поднимается шумиха. Дом действительно в палчевном состоянии и и его жильцам, как и арендаторам, глубоко плевать на это. У меня в голове не укладывается, как господин Радковский, который является владельцем офисов на первом этаже, так легко и просто нарушает все законы о культурном наследии. Тошно и противно от этого откровенного хамства! А жильцы, которые достраивают себе этажи и "мансарды"?!!!


 Это не дом с атлантами, а флигель соседнего особняка под номером 5.




> Сейчас вообще поступила информация о том, что 23 декабря на сессию областного совета по имущественным вопросам планирует вынести проект решения о приватизации ряда исторических памятников в центре Одессы. Например, депутатам предлагают проголосовать за продажу полуразрушенного здания одесского отделения «Русского технического общества» на Княжеской улице. Его выставят на аукцион.


 И правильно делают.

----------


## 368.media

> Это не дом с атлантами, а флигель соседнего особняка под номером 5.


 нет, это дом с атлантами.




> И правильно делают.


 Возможно. Но здание на Пушкинской, 12, где союз архитекторов и учетный банк, как по мне, ожидает совсем печальное будущее. за ним сейчас не ухаживают, а если уйдет в собственность, так вообще доведут его до аварийного состояния. А потом со временем построят очередную Кивановскую высотку!

----------


## Antique

> нет, это дом с атлантами.


 На первом фото видно, что это не дом с атлантами. Во дворе дома с атлантами я был, так что не надо вводить в заблуждение.

----------


## kravshik

> Это не дом с атлантами, а флигель соседнего особняка под номером 5.
> 
> .


 Этот весь комплекс и составляет "Дом с Атлантами"  все что находится во дворе относится к памятнику архитектуры,это же и есть его внутренняя часть дома..

или я тоже ошибаюсь,коллеги???

кто и что скажет

----------


## Antique

> Этот весь комплекс и составляет "Дом с Атлантами"


 нет. Дом с атлантами, это дом с атлантами, а не всё что угодно. Вы различаете здания, или всё что вы видите похожее сливается у вас в одну массу?




> это же и есть его внутренняя часть дома..


 Ха, его - это смотря что вы имеете в виду. Если особняк, то *нет*. Хотя даже если и дом с атлантами, то всё рано нет, не тот случай.



> все что находится во дворе относится к памятнику архитектуры


 А это ещё вам предстоит доказать. В основном защищается только уличный фасад.

----------


## Kamin

Вот как выглядит сегодня место на фотографии (Пушкинская угол Успенской)

----------


## 368.media

> нет. Дом с атлантами, это дом с атлантами, а не всё что угодно. Вы различаете здания, или всё что вы видите похожее сливается у вас в одну массу?
> 
> Ха, его - это смотря что вы имеете в виду. Если особняк, то *нет*. Хотя даже если и дом с атлантами, то всё рано нет, не тот случай.


 "Домом с атлантами" считается дом по улице Гоголя 5-7. Одна часть - особняк, вторая часть - жилое двух этажное здание, где, собственно, и жило семейство Фальц-Фейнов. И само здание специально было построено так, чтобы внутри него образовывался тихий и уютный дворик.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Вот как выглядит сегодня место на фотографии (Пушкинская угол Успенской)
> [фото]


 Да, вполне узнаваемо. Меня тоже сбило с толку зеркальное изображение оригинала ранее.

----------


## kravshik

> "Домом с атлантами" считается дом по улице Гоголя 5-7. Одна часть - особняк, вторая часть - жилое двух этажное здание, где, собственно, и жило семейство Фальц-Фейнов. И само здание специально было построено так, чтобы внутри него образовывался тихий и уютный дворик.


 вот еще одно подтверждение...

----------


## Antique

> "Домом с атлантами" считается дом по улице Гоголя 5-7. Одна часть - особняк, вторая часть - жилое двух этажное здание, где, собственно, и жило семейство Фальц-Фейнов. И само здание специально было построено так, чтобы внутри него образовывался тихий и уютный дворик.


 Нет такого дома. Есть дом №5 и дом №7. Совершенно разные здания. Вы *бесстыдно выдумали* номер 5-7, такого номера в природе не существует.

В особняке Фальц-Фейны и жили, он двухэтажный. Внутри здания дворика нет, это совершенно неграмотная фраза. Есть двор перед особняком и двор позади него, причём двор позади здания - это явление само собой разумеющееся. 

Дом с атлантами - четырёхэтажный многоквартирный дом с не меньшим могоквартирным флигелем во дворе.




> вот еще одно подтверждение...


 Вам не надоело устраивать клоунаду?

----------


## 368.media

в продолжении темы о культурном наследии. 
Сегодн ночью рухнула фасадная стена замка Курисов, в с. Петровка, Одесской области. 
Власти утверждают, что они не виноваты в этом, а ответственность за разрушение лежит всецело на владельце здания (к слову, замок продали летом депутату Кондратюку). 
Остается надеяться, что господин Кондратюк, а так же инвестор, которого он представляет, выполнят условия договора и восстановят фасад, как и всё здание, сделав его тем самым объектом туризма. 
а пока... остается листать фотографии. 

Фотографии разрушения здесь: 368.media

----------


## Black Fly

> в продолжении темы о культурном наследии. 
> Сегодн ночью рухнула фасадная стена замка Курисов, в с. Петровка, Одесской области. 
> Власти утверждают, что они не виноваты в этом, а ответственность за разрушение лежит всецело на владельце здания (к слову, замок продали летом депутату Кондратюку). 
> Остается надеяться, что господин Кондратюк, а так же инвестор, которого он представляет, выполнят условия договора и восстановят фасад, как и всё здание, сделав его тем самым объектом туризма. 
> а пока... остается листать фотографии. 
> 
> Фотографии разрушения здесь: 368.media


 Нету слов... Одни нецензурные выражения на язык просятся после такой новости.

----------


## тситарапеС

А я вот подумал о другом.. .

Я живу в доме из ракушняка постройки 1953 года, на глиняном растворе... Как бы однажды не проснутся под завалами. Чего он вообще упал? Ни ветра, ни снега, ни землятресений...

----------


## Trs

> Я живу в доме из ракушняка постройки 1953 года, на глиняном растворе... Как бы однажды не проснутся под завалами.


 Выселиться, сэр.

----------


## 368.media

> А я вот подумал о другом.. .
> 
> Я живу в доме из ракушняка постройки 1953 года, на глиняном растворе... Как бы однажды не проснутся под завалами. Чего он вообще упал? Ни ветра, ни снега, ни землятресений...


 ну надеюсь, что ничего подобного с вашим домом не произойдет!

----------


## ruslanyd

На Дерибасовской улице на пересечении с Красным переулком начали разрушать еще один памятник архитектуры - дом Мангуби (охранный номер 7-Од)

http://dumskaya.net/news/dom-mangubi-na-deribasovskoj-razrushaet-amerikan-023287/




> в продолжении темы о культурном наследии. 
> Сегодн ночью рухнула фасадная стена замка Курисов, в с. Петровка, Одесской области. 
> Власти утверждают, что они не виноваты в этом, а ответственность за разрушение лежит всецело на владельце здания (к слову, замок продали летом депутату Кондратюку). 
> Остается надеяться, что господин Кондратюк, а так же инвестор, которого он представляет, выполнят условия договора и восстановят фасад, как и всё здание, сделав его тем самым объектом туризма.


 Грустная новость
А ведь в этом году новые хозяева уже занялись расчисткой накопленного мусора и толстого слоя отложений
Обвал был вполне прогнозируемым, т.к. часть свода арки была давно обрушена, а пожар, влага и морозы совсем ведь не укрепляют ракушняк

----------


## 368.media

Что-то мне подсказывает, что можно забыть про замок ((( 

"...Восстановление восточной части фасада памятника архитекторы национального значения – замка Курисов в селе Петровка невозможно до того момента, пока сертифицированные организации не составят акт обследования места происшествия и самого здания. " (с) 
*Источник:*  источник

----------


## Antique

> А я вот подумал о другом.. .
> 
> Я живу в доме из ракушняка постройки 1953 года, на глиняном растворе... Как бы однажды не проснутся под завалами. Чего он вообще упал? Ни ветра, ни снега, ни землятресений...


 Может портал всё время держался на честном слове. Какая-нибудь вибрация - и всё, хорошо, что хоть людей не задело, туда же экскурсии водят.

----------


## pes4inka

> пока сертифицированные организации не составят акт обследования места происшествия и самого здания. " (с)


 акты у нас могут составлять годами ((((( а памятники архитектуры исчезают ((((( однажды проснёмся в каменных джунглях и не поймём в Одессе мы или нет (((((

----------


## 368.media

> акты у нас могут составлять годами ((((( а памятники архитектуры исчезают ((((( однажды проснёмся в каменных джунглях и не поймём в Одессе мы или нет (((((


 вот и я о том же ( очень печальные известия...

----------


## krust



----------


## Скрытик

> Вот как выглядит сегодня место на фотографии (Пушкинская угол Успенской)


  Так его перестроили лет 8 назад. Это абсолютно новое здание.

----------


## Antique

> Так его перестроили лет 8 назад. Это абсолютно новое здание.


 Ну не абсолютно, всё-таки первый этаж - старая кладка. У нас так со многими одесскими зданиями ещё дореволюционных времён. В принципе у дома не самая худшая судьба, но декор адский. Здание оформлено неквалифицированными людьми - какие-то малопонятные сандрики, наличники, тощая балюстрада.

----------


## Trs

Балкон ныне утраченного дома на Польской. 12 октября 2008 года.

----------


## doc-men

Несколько фотографий пос. Таирова. Предположительно лето 1979.


Вид со стороны Таировского кладбища, на улицу Ленинской Искры.
Ещё нет панельных домов №89 и №75. На месте дома№75 стоит кран.
Дом №83 уже "выгнали".

А вот ул Ильфа и Петрова. Со стороны шк.№80. Забором огорожено место строительства Торгового Центра (сегодня магазин Фуршет).



Остальные фото в альбоме - фото виноградников.

----------


## Спокойствие

> А вот ул Ильфа и Петрова. Со стороны шк.№80. Забором огорожено место строительства Торгового Центра (сегодня магазин Фуршет).


  По этой фотографии,есть сомнения.
Дом, стоящий ребром к улице, имеет лоджии.
В то же время, расположенный возле "Фуршета",дом Ильфа и Петрова 8/1, в этом месте имеет только окна.

----------


## doc-men

Я, как и Google Earth, с Вами не согласен.



Торец дома вдоль улицы это  дом №12 по ул. Ильфа и Петрова. Торец дома под углом к улице - это Малосемейка - №30/2 Академика Глушко.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Я, как и Google Earth, с Вами не согласен.
> 
> Вложение 9224845


  Я писал о здании, которое стоит не ВДОЛЬ улицы,а РЕБРОМ(вернее ТОРЦОМ) к ней.
Это здание в правом углу фото.
Какой номер этого дома?

----------


## doc-men

Я уточнил.
это Малосемейка - №30/2 Академика Глушко.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Торец дома вдоль улицы это  дом №12 по ул. Ильфа и Петрова. Торец дома под углом к улице - это Малосемейка - №30/2 Академика Глушко.


 Если смотреть от 80 школы, то гостинка по Глушко 30/2, расположена под углом примерно 45 градусов.
А на фото-примерно 90 градусов.
Не сходится.

----------


## doc-men

> Не сходится.


 Ну..., тут я бессилен и вряд ли могу чем-то помочь.  ))))

----------


## kravshik

> *А вот ул Ильфа и Петрова. Со стороны шк.№80. Забором огорожено место строительства Торгового Центра (сегодня магазин Фуршет).*
> 
> 
> 
> Остальные фото в альбоме - фото виноградников.


 эТО фото со стороны школы,видна бойлерная со специфическими окнами-бойницами,видна одна из гостинок -это Малосемейка - №30/2 Академика Глушко.

и вдалеке видно СКБ через дорогу на Глушко...

Все сходится....

Всех с Наступающим!!!! удачных и интересных находок и материала!!!!

----------


## SaMoVar

C Новым годом, камрады! Надеюсь, что хуже год не придумаешь))) И пусть всё плохое остаётся в истории. За новые успехи и находки!

----------


## Antique

Горело некое здание на Новосельского. В прессе перестали писать номера горевших зданий, но судя по фото это напротив 60-62 номеров.

----------


## Survivor

> Горело некое здание на Новосельского. В прессе перестали писать номера горевших зданий, но судя по фото это напротив 60-62 номеров.


 Это Новосельского, 58. Горело внутри двора.

----------


## феерический

с новым годом, друзья!
к сожалению, сегодня под тяжестью снега рухнул еще один балкон. на этот раз на торговой. 
тут фото

----------


## Antique

> с новым годом, друзья!
> к сожалению, сегодня под тяжестью снега рухнул еще один балкон. на этот раз на торговой. 
> тут фото


 Этот балкон новее чем соседние и с капитальной плитой, ему навряд ли было больше 100-105 лет.

----------


## феерический

Тем более странно.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Тем более странно.


 жб плита намного тяжелее деревянного настила (это о соседних балконах) , поэтому результат  (обрушение) предсказуем

----------


## Antique

Ограду жалко, пропадёт.

----------


## Serho

Помогите определить современный адрес здания. В моем первоисточнике 1892 года значится "Софиевская ул.18, д. Кароводина" и "напротив музея".
 В справочнике "Вся Одесса" 1899г указано  "Софиевская 18, дом Караводина Л." и там же "Софиевская 18 угол Ольгиевской д. Станкевич К."
Нет ли у кого сведений о изменении номеров домов по ул. Софиевской?

----------


## Antique

> Помогите определить современный адрес здания. В моем первоисточнике 1892 года значится "Софиевская ул.18, д. Кароводина" и "напротив музея".
>  В справочнике "Вся Одесса" 1899г указано  "Софиевская 18, дом Караводина Л." и там же "Софиевская 18 угол Ольгиевской д. Станкевич К."
> Нет ли у кого сведений о изменении номеров домов по ул. Софиевской?


 
Дом Л. Караводина - это дом на углу с переулком Ляпунова, такой с круглым экрером. Софиевская, 8. На парадной лестнице в картушах присутствуют инициалы "Л.К.". Автор перестройки - архитектор Д.Е. Мазиров, 1890-й г. А вообще на участке несколько зданий, судя по архитектуре первоначально склады. Левый склад на первый взгляд перетерпел незначительные изменения.


Дом Станкевич - Это Ольгиевская, 1 (Софиевская, 2).
Дом Детлова - Софиевская, 4 - правоворотняя секция дома Самохвалова - архитектор К.М. Попов, 1893, а может раньше или позднее.

дом С. Швенднера (в 1893 - дом Петра Васильевича Самохвалова) - Софиевская, 6.  Автор - архитектор К.М. Попов, эта секция точно построена в 1893 г.

Первоначально нумерация шла от начала спуска Маринеско, по-этому Софиевская начинается с таких больших номеров. У В.И. Тимофиенко даже встречается на 1893-е год такой адрес, как Софиевская, 6 - это Нарышкинский спуск, 6.

----------


## Serho

а год постройки известен? в 1885 году Софиевская 18 это этот же дом? Вопрос связан с тем что по адресу Софиевская 18, в различные годы жили известные личности.  Был ли это один и тот же дом?

----------


## Torry Kratch

> ... по адресу Софиевская 18, в различные годы жили известные личности.  Был ли это один и тот же дом?


 По Софиевской (Короленко 18) с довоенного времени до 90-х жили самые обычные одесситы. Колоритные как вся Одесса того времени, но без особо громких на мировой и даже одесской "сцене" имён. Хороший был двор...

----------


## Antique

> а год постройки известен? в 1885 году Софиевская 18 это этот же дом? Вопрос связан с тем что по адресу Софиевская 18, в различные годы жили известные личности.  Был ли это один и тот же дом?


 Это очень сложный вопрос. Непонятно, как долго существовало два участка под №18. По архивной информации выписанной одним хорошим человеком - №20 из справочника Вся Одесса 1899 (участок Сарача) в 1893 году имел тот же номер. А вот какой номер имел дом Караводина непонятно, если в архиве есть прошение с номером, то было бы неплохо, но здание в прошении могли указать и без номера, как было с домом Самохвалова (сейчас №6) который указан по относительному адресу: "Переулок Караводина рядом с лечебницей".

Моя версия: №18 - это именно дом Караводина, №16 - был очень большим участком от между Ольгиевской и до Ляпунова, пока его не поделили на части. Участок Станкевич вероятно получил 18-й номер около 1898 года, с учётом того, что последующие участки всё равно в ближайшее время получат другие номера.

В справочнике Майстрового приводится адрес из прошения к дому Самохвалова, где он указывается под №18, но почему то Майстровой ссылается на 138 лист, где говорится про дом Эдуардса, а не Караводина.

----------


## Serho

"Знаменитые личности"  жили в № 18 по Софиевской в 1880-1890-х годах. Вопрос то в том и состоит что Короленко № 18 довоенная и Софиевская № 18 1880-х годов - это одно и тоже?  Сегодня на Софиевской (Короленко) 18 висит памятная доска Врубелю - личность, по моему усмотрению, громкая даже для одесской "сцены".

----------


## Serho

Дом Караводина, в справочнике  Вся Одесса за 1900г.,  уже числится по Софиевскому переулку 2,

----------


## Antique

> Дом Караводина, в справочнике  Вся Одесса за 1900г.,  уже числится по Софиевскому переулку 2,


 В ВО, 1899 тоже Софиевский переулок показан. Как обычно было два адреса - по переулку и по улице. В ВО, 1900 и по Софиевской указан этот же участок.

----------


## Antique

> "Знаменитые личности"  жили в № 18 по Софиевской в 1880-1890-х годах. Вопрос то в том и состоит что Короленко № 18 довоенная и Софиевская № 18 1880-х годов - это одно и тоже?  Сегодня на Софиевской (Короленко) 18 висит памятная доска Врубелю - личность, по моему усмотрению, громкая даже для одесской "сцены".


 Нумерация на Софиевской в Вся Одесса, 1904-1905 уже другая, такая как сейчас. Но теперь я понимаю всю остроту вопроса. Однозначно, в оригинале документа не должен быть указан 18-й номер, а например 24-й. Только нумерация в 1880-х могла снова измениться. К сожалению я не знаю, существуют ли списки владельцев по улицам на 1880-е годы, Вся Одесса тогда не печаталась и как можно проверить я не знаю. Подозреваю, что эти списки издатели получали в Городской управе, а потом уже сами обновляли. Вот только где такие документы могут храниться я не знаю, тут может помочь только опытный краевед.

Привязка к адресу у нас в городе - это очень больной вопрос. По возможности лучше перепроверять дореволюционные адреса и даты постройки зданий, так как бывали случаи когда привязки собственно никакой и не приводилось или здание построено позже, чем произошло событие. Вот к примеру, в списке памятников указано, что на Гаванной, 12 в 1911-12 годах размещалась редакция журнала Крокодил, а открываю Всю Одессу на соответствующие годы - указан номер 13. Таким образом Гаванная, 11 числится памятником истории по ошибке. 

Сегодняшняя Софиевская, 18 в 1898 году имела номер 24 и ещё в начале 1890-х на этом участке располагалось Окружное инженерное управление (упоминается в путеводителе Коханского на 1892 год). В ВО 1904-1905 некоторые работники управления жили по этому же адресу, так что какие-то жилые помещения по крайней мере здесь были.

На сайтах Клуба одесситов и Art Ukraine указано, что адрес упомянут в переписке Врубеля, во втором источнике даже указана квартира №10. Если в документе действительно указан 18-й номер, то табличка установлена ошибочно.

----------


## Trs

В конце года пошло какое-то движение с домом на Гоголя, 4. Горсовет передал его с баланса ЖКС «Портофранковский» на баланс какого-то ООО, которое является собственником всех помещений.

http://omr.gov.ua/ru/acts/council/66371/

----------


## Antique

> Дом Караводина, в справочнике  Вся Одесса за 1900г.,  уже числится по Софиевскому переулку 2,


 Ещё добавлю, что Софиевский переулок, 2 - это не пер. Ляпунова, 2. Чётность нумерации позднее поменяли на привычную нам.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> ...
> 
> Сегодняшняя Софиевская, 18 в 1898 году имела номер 24 и ещё в начале 1890-х на этом участке располагалось Окружное инженерное управление (упоминается в путеводителе Коханского на 1892 год). Существует вероятность, что это управление занимало все здания участка, и участок был не жилой.
> 
> ...


 Моя бабушка говорила, что раньше дом принадлежал военным врачам (но это уже уровень слухов, или искажённых детских впечатлений). Мне думается, что строился он как жилой (птицерезка и прачечная во дворе, паркет в комнатах, и печи в них же, а не в коридорах, как например в 36-й школе (ныне "Ришельевском лицее"). 
   До революции наша семья занимала левое крыло бельэтажа (если стоять лицом к подъезду). Дом построен буквой "П", и двор замыкался тыльной стеной дома со входом с ул.Торговой (Красной Гвардии)... Во время бомбёжки тот дом был разрушен, и люди по Короленко 18 приютили тех, кто остался без крова. Так образовались коммуналки... и сараи на остатках "развалки" (а теперь гаражи) во дворе.

----------


## Antique

> Моя бабушка говорила, что раньше дом принадлежал военным врачам (но это уже уровень слухов, или искажённых детских впечатлений).


 Такое могло быть в советское время. А 1913 году военно-санитарное управление находилось на Пастера, 26. А в 18-м номере инженеров сменило окружное управление по довольствию войск.




> Мне думается, что строился он как жилой (птицерезка и прачечная во дворе, паркет в комнатах, и печи в них же, а не в коридорах, как например в 36-й школе (ныне "Ришельевском лицее").


 Ну да, в то время пока вы набирали сообщение, я переписал своё так как обнаружил, что  по этому адресу числятся жители, хотя и очень немного. А вообще размещать различные учреждения в арендованных зданиях - обычная практика. Только малая часть учреждений располагалась на городской земле в специально построенных для них зданиях. Те же военные размещались где придётся, некоторые дома даже под казармы арендовались.

----------


## Serho

Понятно что дом  Софиевская 18  в 1890 году принадлежал Караводину Л.А.(интересно когда он построен) и соответствует нынешнему №8 по Софиевской улице. И если с 1885 года по 1890 номерация не менялась то "знаменитости" жили именно в этом доме, и соответственно доска Врубелю не на месте.  По поводу участка Караводина по Софиевскому переулку пишет Р. Александров.  
http://odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/sofievskiy-pereulok.html

----------


## Antique

> (интересно когда он построен)


 На участке три здания. Левое - явно склад первой половины ХІХ века. Правое - судя по его высоте в два этажа и продолговатости могло быть перестроенным складом, как я упоминал раннее: в справочнике В.И. Тимофиенко автором указан архитектор В.И. Мазиров, а год работы 1890-й. Заднее здание - трёхэтажный флигель, по высоте потолков его можно отнести к последней четверти ХІХ века и даже к началу ХХ го.

----------


## Serho

Посмотрел сегодня путеводитель Висковского за 1884 год. Четная сторона по Софиевской (в скобке указнано Нарышкинский спуск) с №2 по №16;  д. №№14 и 16   Ефруси угол Ольгиевской №№18 и18б д. Когана - угол Ольгиевской; № 20 Рафаловича, угол Конной и №22 Катаржи угол Конной. Интересная ссылка  на сайте Всемирного Клуба Одесситов  http://www.odessitclub.org/guidebook/page_street.php?id=104
наверное из книги Я.Майстрового взята. но мне кажется с сокращениями

----------


## Antique

> Посмотрел сегодня путеводитель Висковского за 1884 год. Четная сторона по Софиевской (в скобке указнано Нарышкинский спуск) с №2 по №16;  д. №№14 и 16   Ефруси угол Ольгиевской №№18 и18б д. Когана - угол Ольгиевской; № 20 Рафаловича, угол Конной и №22 Катаржи угол Конной. Интересная ссылка  на сайте Всемирного Клуба Одесситов  http://www.odessitclub.org/guidebook/page_street.php?id=104
> наверное из книги Я.Майстрового взята. но мне кажется с сокращениями


 Ну и ну, одни зернотрейдеры и все продали участки к 1898 году. Получается по Софиевской 1-2 участка на квартал, только всё-равно мне не очень понятно, к какому участку относился сегодняшний 8-й номер. Возможно это участок Когана.




> наверное из книги Я.Майстрового взята. но мне кажется с сокращениями


 Ну откуда ж ещё. Клуб Одесситов, увы не занимается собственными исследованиями, и их справочник - это цитаты из открытых источников. Архив составители не посещают. На мой взгляд работа ими выполнена примитивная - скопировать, вставить.

----------


## Serho

Даты постройки угловых домов на Софиевском переулке и Софиевской улице могли бы прояснить ситуацию. Есть надежда на "Ведомости Одесского городского общественного управления" за 1885-1890 годы. Одно ясно точно, что доска М. Врубелю не на месте т.к. нынешний дом под № 18 не мог быть 1885 году восемнадцатым.

----------


## Inna_Z

Эту работу проводил недавно скончавшийся Аркадий Креймер. Будьте, пожалуйста, тактичнее в выборе эпитетов. А, может быть, Вы хотите предложить Клубу свою помощь?

----------


## Inna_Z

> . Клуб Одесситов, увы не занимается собственными исследованиями, и их справочник - это цитаты из открытых источников. Архив составители не посещают. На мой взгляд работа ими выполнена примитивная - скопировать, вставить.


 Эту работу проводил недавно скончавшийся Аркадий Креймер. Будьте, пожалуйста, тактичнее в выборе эпитетов. А, может быть, Вы хотите предложить Клубу свою помощь?

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Так его перестроили лет 8 назад. Это абсолютно новое здание.


 Здание не абсолютно новое, а достроен второй этаж. Вот нашёл фото этого здания до начала стройки.

----------


## Людмила_Т

Карта-План Одессы 1917г.

----------


## Antique

> Эту работу проводил недавно скончавшийся Аркадий Креймер. Будьте, пожалуйста, тактичнее в выборе эпитетов. А, может быть, Вы хотите предложить Клубу свою помощь?


 Это самые скромные эпитеты, которые я мог использовать в данном случае. Его работа была совершенно бесполезной, ещё несколько месяцев назад на Форуме это начинание обговаривали.  Очень похоже на смесь сайта Юрия Парамонова с книгой Майстрового и ДубльГисом. А ещё Пилявский со всеми его ошибками в сочетании со справочником Тимофиенко - адская смесь. А новизны никакой, хотя сейчас самое важное - это исследования.

А на счёт помощи, то полагаю что то, чем я в данный момент занимаюсь, намного важнее компиляторства.

Кстати, возможно скоро появится действительно толковый сайт.

----------


## Грачиков

> Это самые скромные эпитеты, которые я мог использовать в данном случае. Его работа была совершенно бесполезной, ещё несколько месяцев назад на Форуме это начинание обговаривали.  Очень похоже на смесь сайта Юрия Парамонова с книгой Майстрового и ДубльГисом. А ещё Пилявский со всеми его ошибками в сочетании со справочником Тимофиенко - адская смесь. А новизны никакой, хотя сейчас самое важное - это исследования.
> 
> А на счёт помощи, то полагаю что то, чем я в данный момент занимаюсь, намного важнее компиляторства.
> 
> Кстати, возможно скоро появится действительно толковый сайт.


  Точнее не скажешь.

----------


## Скрытик

> Здание не абсолютно новое, а достроен второй этаж. Вот нашёл фото этого здания до начала стройки.


 Я, конечно не буду давать руку на отсечение. Но во дворе этого дома был офис моих клиентов, в то время я там бывал несколько раз. И мне кажется, что здание сносили полностью.
Но еще раз - на 100% не ручаюсь.

----------


## kravshik

> . Клуб Одесситов, увы не занимается собственными исследованиями, и их справочник - это цитаты из открытых источников. Архив составители не посещают. На мой взгляд работа ими выполнена примитивная - скопировать, вставить.


 


> Эту работу проводил недавно скончавшийся Аркадий Креймер. Будьте, пожалуйста, тактичнее в выборе эпитетов. А, может быть, Вы хотите предложить Клубу свою помощь?


 
С кем Вы общаетесь,пожалуйста я уже просил привязывайте свои ответы к цитированию сообщения того собеседника с кем ВЫ начали общаться по данному вопросу....не совсем понятно, к кому обращено ???

----------


## Trs

Касаемо дома на углу Пушкинской и Успенской — нет, не полностью. У меня есть его фото в процессе реконструкции, где демонтированы крыша и перекрытие, но стены первого этажа остались. Второй этаж надстроен на сохранённых стенах первого, а потом всё это заново аляповато оформлено.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Я, конечно не буду давать руку на отсечение. Но во дворе этого дома был офис моих клиентов, в то время я там бывал несколько раз. И мне кажется, что здание сносили полностью.
> Но еще раз - на 100% не ручаюсь.


 Полностью согласен с Trs(живу напротив).На старых стенах достроен второй этаж из пенобетона.

----------


## kravshik

Друзья,возник интересный вопрос

вроде как говорят,что когда этот самолет притащили в парк и одна из улиц маршрута была Ул. Розовая- как говорит очевидец,

я уточнил,  Розовая и сейчас на своем месте -за бывш радиостанцией на 3 ст. Ч дор. параллельна Ромашковой.

каким образом??  ,вроде как она не совсем по пути..и от.Школьного и от Центрального..

----------


## Спокойствие

> была Ул. Розовая- как говорит очевидец,
>  и от Центрального..


 Может, с Радостной перепутал?

----------


## Black Fly

> Может, с Радостной перепутал?


  Скорее всего.

----------


## kravshik

> Может, с Радостной перепутал?


 Я уточню,но человек не просто очевидец,он живет на Розовой,вот в чем заковырка.....

----------


## тситарапеС

Я мечтал из старого микроавтобуса кинотеатр на четверых сделать, но хулиганы раскурочили его и идея померла под гнетом обиды.

----------


## kravshik

> Я мечтал из старого микроавтобуса кинотеатр на четверых сделать, но хулиганы раскурочили его и идея померла под гнетом обиды.


 надо не опускать руки и делать по возможности сразу...

----------


## Antique

Интересно, что Норильский дворец спорта очень похож на наш, только главный фасад устроен в боковой части. Такие же здания дворцов должны и в других городах встречаться.

----------


## doc-men

Недавно попадались фотографии Запорожского и Северодонецкого дворцов спорта, то же весьма похожи.

----------


## Trs

Это очень распространённый типовой проект. Их около десяти (или больше) построили.

Брусчатка на улице Советской Армии. Без даты и очень расфокусировано. http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/59246.html

----------


## ko&ko

Кто подскажет, на месте бывшего в 30-е года туберкулезного санатория 
сохранилось здание с башнями?

----------


## Lively

> Кто подскажет, на месте бывшего в 30-е года туберкулезного санатория 
> сохранилось здание с башнями?


  Уточните свой вопрос. Если речь идет о 6-м санатории, нынешнем санатории "Аркадия", то на его территории здания сохранились,  но здание "гидропатического" заведения было несколько модернизировано и его фронтальные башни ушли в историю..

----------


## ko&ko

Вот здесь посмотрите пожалуйста на фото этого здания. http://humus.livejournal.com/3411644.html

----------


## Antique

> Вот здесь посмотрите пожалуйста на фото этого здания. http://humus.livejournal.com/3411644.html


 Да, сохранилось. Есть публикация от Сергея Котелко. Жителям Херсона достаточно осмотреть особняк городского головы Блажкова.

----------


## Lively

> Вот здесь посмотрите пожалуйста на фото этого здания. http://humus.livejournal.com/3411644.html


 Понятно, речь действительно идет о 6-м санатории. Здание, про которое вы спрашивали сохранилось, об этом *Antique*  уже любезно сообщил.  Здание гидропатического заведения, о котором я писал, находится рядом с искомым зданием, но ближе к бульвару.

----------


## ko&ko

> Да, сохранилось. Есть публикация от Сергея Котелко. Жителям Херсона достаточно осмотреть особняк городского головы Блажкова.


 Спасибо огромное.

----------


## ko&ko

> Понятно, речь действительно идет о 6-м санатории. Здание, про которое вы спрашивали сохранилось, об этом *Antique*  уже любезно сообщил.  Здание гидропатического заведения, о котором я писал, находится рядом с искомым зданием, но ближе к бульвару.


 
Спасибо огромное.

----------


## феерический

Друзья, может ли это здание на Комсомольской угол Топольского относиться к 1920-м годам? На фейсбуке вчера разгорелась целая полемика на этот счет. 
Есть мнение, что это архитектор Зайденберг, 1928 год. Верно ли это?

----------


## феерический

Друзья, может ли это здание на Комсомольской угол Топольского относиться к 1920-м годам? На фейсбуке вчера разгорелась целая полемика на этот счет. 
Есть мнение, что это архитектор Зайденберг, 1928 год. Верно ли это?

----------


## Igor28

Ребята, может кто не видел, вот слайды Одессы 31 года. Раскрашены Бренсоном. 

http://prophotos-ru.livejournal.com/1243678.html

----------


## Людмила_Т

Может, кто-то не видел
"Одесса. Молдаванка. Блошиный рынок. Лето 1943 года (оккупация)."

----------


## Trs

> Друзья, может ли это здание на Комсомольской угол Топольского относиться к 1920-м годам? На фейсбуке вчера разгорелась целая полемика на этот счет. 
> Есть мнение, что это архитектор Зайденберг, 1928 год. Верно ли это?


 Так написано в справочнике Пилявского. Ну и да, даже без справочника — к 1920-м такое здание вполне может относиться, в равной мере, как и к началу тридцатых.

----------


## Antique

> Друзья, может ли это здание на Комсомольской угол Топольского относиться к 1920-м годам? На фейсбуке вчера разгорелась целая полемика на этот счет. 
> Есть мнение, что это архитектор Зайденберг, 1928 год. Верно ли это?


 Я вот полемики не заметил, лишь один человек путал номер открытки с годом.

----------


## феерический

> Я вот полемики не заметил, лишь кто-то там путал номер открытки с годом.


 и ставил под сомнение принадлежность здания заявленному адресу.

----------


## Antique

> и ставил под сомнение принадлежность здания заявленному адресу.


 При наличии Гугл и Яндекс панорам всегда можно такие вещи моментально проверить.

В группах социальных сетей чаще всего несведущая публика, которая сомневается в, казалось бы, очевидных вещах. В данном, случае, на фото изображена типичная функциональная архитектура межвоенного времени.

----------


## Ranke

> Интересно, что Норильский дворец спорта очень похож на наш, только главный фасад устроен в боковой части. Такие же здания дворцов должны и в других городах встречаться.


 Эскиз
 1977  1969

Планировался и строился одновременно с дендропарком им. В.И.Ленина (ныне "Победы"). Автор которого М.Я. Середа в 1966 году рассказывал: "Вот это будет главный вход в парк. Видите он широк. Он должен вобрать поток людей, которые будут направляться с летнего катка..." 

До этого в 1940-ом и 1950-х был проект строительства на этом месте проспекта, который должен был соединить Новоаркадийскую дорогу в месте изгиба с Пролетарским бульваром и дальше с берегом моря. 

Дворец спорта был введен в эксплуатацию 5 декабря 1975 года (в этом году 40 лет зданию). Строился долго - со второй половины 60-х до середины 1970-х. Получил адрес - проспект Шевченко, 31. По типовому проекту, переработанному архитекторами* Н.А. Шаповаленко*, Н.Ф. Евангелиди, В.И. Лабунской и инженером И.Я. Фридманом.

Больше информации о проекте с фото подобных дворцов спорта по союзу можно почитать здесь. 
Типовой проект № 2С-09-35 (140-69) *"Закрытый демонстрационный каток"*, архитекторы М.А. Аристов, Ю.А. Регентов, инженер С.Н. Бадмаева. Проектный институт Союзспортпроект.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Проект обустройства части Греческой площади от Черного.

----------


## тситарапеС

забыли дорисовать горы мусора около маршруток и жлобоватых водил-колхозников.

----------


## Antique

...и наливайки

----------


## colos

Интересуют любительские записи с кинокамер, видеокамер времен примерно 1950-х1970-х-1980-х и до начала 1990-х на кинопленках или видеокассетах  с Одесской местности конкретно в районе с.Сычавка ( Примечание: Это в 50-ти километров от Одессы в сторону Николаева, Коблево (в районе теперешнего города Южный и вся прилегающая вокруг них территория). Может  кто-то там мог   случайно бывать, путешествовать  и  снимать в те уже далекие СССРовские времена и могло где-то такое  потом остаться и сохранится? В интернете и на Ютубе к сожалению мало из того что я ищу имеется!

----------


## Ranke

> Проект обустройства части Греческой площади от Черного. Вложение 9273638


 Это же место. 1970-е, ресторан "Киев" фасад и вид с площади Мартыновского [ныне Греческая].

----------


## Trs

Так Чёрный всё равно этого не сделал.

-----------------------------------------------

Ночью горел пустой № 11 по Ришельевской.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Проект обустройства части Греческой площади от Черного.
> 
> 
> Вложение 9273638


  где Вы его взяли? Даже сейчас сделано всё по другому и намечено так:


http://greek.od.ua

----------


## Jaak Logus

> где Вы его взяли? Даже сейчас сделано всё по другому и намечено так:


 В Фейсбуке, на странице у Черного

----------


## тситарапеС

> где Вы его взяли? Даже сейчас сделано всё по другому и намечено так:
> 
> 
> http://greek.od.ua


 Очень даже по-гречески выглядит, намного лучше, чем вариант с конечной маршруток.

----------


## kravshik

> Проект обустройства части Греческой площади от Черного.
> 
> 
> Вложение 9273638


 это прикол??? я так понимаю,скорее Черный Юмор от Черного....

----------


## kravshik

> Очень даже по-гречески выглядит, намного лучше, чем вариант с конечной маршруток.


 а где будет главный вход в Торговый центр "Греческий"???

----------


## Antique

> Я, конечно не буду давать руку на отсечение. Но во дворе этого дома был офис моих клиентов, в то время я там бывал несколько раз. И мне кажется, что здание сносили полностью.
> Но еще раз - на 100% не ручаюсь.


 У меня, оказывается, даже иллюстрация процесса перестройки имеется:

----------


## translator

Планы и карты Одессы. 1769-1919

----------


## Momsik

нет в свободном доступе подробной информации о парикмахерах Трините и Лавинота, учениках куафера Леонарда, знаменитого тем что был парикмахером Марии-Антуанетты и сбежал в Одессу после её казни. Кто из знатоков истории владеет информацией о том где был салон - на Ришельевской или всё-же Дерибасовской/Екатерининской - буду очень благодарна

----------


## Viacheslaw

> Планы и карты Одессы. 1769-1919


 Вот если бы был план бомбардировок и утерянных зданий Одессы в 1941-44 гг.

----------


## феерический

одно из самых ярких пятен - один отсутствующий красный пакгауз. ну и все остальное, что по логике вещей просто не могло существовать в нынешнем виде на фоне классической архитектуры.

----------


## kravshik

> одно из самых ярких пятен - один отсутствующий красный пакгауз. ну и все остальное, что по логике вещей просто не могло существовать в нынешнем виде на фоне классической архитектуры.


 Это к чему????

----------


## Trs

*Viacheslaw*, посмотрите это: http://pastebin.com/WRCKyU2A — там список площадок, пригодных для застройки, после расчистки завалов. 1949 год, более точная дата в документе.

Смотреть следует вторую таблицу, там форматирование не съехало.

----------


## Antique

> Вот если бы был план бомбардировок и утерянных зданий Одессы в 1941-44 гг.


 В наше время основной девиз - "если не сделаю я, то этого не сделает никто".

----------


## ruslanyd

> Вот если бы был план бомбардировок и утерянных зданий Одессы в 1941-44 гг.


 На аэрофотоснимках Люфтваффе наглядно видно разрушенные здания и целые кварталы
Конечно, по ним суммарный список не составишь, но, по крайней мере, по покрытой снимками территории и на момент съёмки можно

----------


## Ranke

Статья С.Протопопова *"Узоры старой Одессы"*

   Наука и жизнь, 1985 год, №11

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Представляю вашему вниманию результат своего 5-ти летнего труда. ПЛАНЫ ГОРОДА ОДЕССЫ 1794-1994. 
Это еще бета-версия, выглядит мелковато, из-за ограничений хостинга. Надеюсь со временем это поправить. 
Буду рад услышать конструктивную критику, исправления и дополнения.

----------


## Antique

> Буду рад услышать конструктивную критику, исправления и дополнения.


 В частности на карте 1914 года Черноморская улица должна начинаться от Ланжероновской площади, а не от Батарейной улицы.

Ватманский переулок не показан, а он и до революции был, хотя наверное без названия либо как продолжение 1-го Водопроводного переулка.

----------


## Грачиков

На одной из карт  сам видел как у дома Кузнецова было аж три адреса а именно Лидерсовский бульвар №1.ул. Черноморская №2 и Ланжероновская площадь тоже с каким то номером.

----------


## Antique

Во Всей Одессе Одесских Новостей адреса по Ланжероновской площади довольно активно используются, особенно для дома Кузнецова. А вот на счёт Черноморской №2 очень сильно сомневаюсь, в 1910-х между домом на Черноморской и домом Кузнецова существовал ряд участков. Черноморская заканчивалась у дома Гавсевича, отрезок улицы между Лидерсовским (точка - особ. Кузнецова) и Черноморской (точка - особ. Гавсевича) - одна из сторон Ланжероновской площади.

Ещё мне кажется, что на карте 1894 года кварталы за Старосенной площадью нужно показать как-то по другому, в то время некоторые участки уже были застроены. На люнете ворот дома в Вознесенском переулке, 22 дата - "1891". Можно просто нарисовать сетку участков как в Отраде, они уже тогда были разделены.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> В частности на карте 1914 года Черноморская улица должна начинаться от Ланжероновской площади, а не от Батарейной улицы.


 Ну так она так и начинается, просто название не растянул на всю длину, чтобы лучше читалось))




> Ватманский переулок не показан, а он и до революции был, хотя наверное без названия либо как продолжение 1-го Водопроводного переулка.


 Вот тут все немного сложнее. Ни на одном дореволюционном плане сам Ватманский переулок не указан. Там есть либо продолжение Пироговской улицы, либо еще левее, современный выезд из трамвайного депо, которое иногда называют Трамвайным переулком. Так как подтверждения существования Ватманского переулка именно в 1914 году я не обнаружил и решил пока его не указывать.




> Ещё мне кажется, что на карте 1894 года кварталы за Старосенной площадью нужно показать как-то по другому, в то время некоторые участки уже были застроены. На люнете ворот дома в Вознесенском переулке, 22 дата - "1891". Можно просто нарисовать сетку участков как в Отраде, они уже тогда были разделены.


  Ну тут я просто брал информацию со всем известного плана Дитерихса 1894 года. Там указаны просто частные участки. Если будет информация о зоне застройки, обязательно ее укажу.

----------


## kravshik

> Представляю вашему вниманию результат своего 5-ти летнего труда. ПЛАНЫ ГОРОДА ОДЕССЫ 1794-1994. 
> Это еще бета-версия, выглядит мелковато, из-за ограничений хостинга. Надеюсь со временем это поправить. 
> Буду рад услышать конструктивную критику, исправления и дополнения.


 Спасибо за такую работу интересную!!  но вопрос-это у меня не открывается ни одно изображение или пока в отладке????

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Спасибо за такую работу интересную!!  но вопрос-это у меня не открывается ни одно изображение или пока в отладке????


 Да нет, все должно работать! А почему не открывается? Что пишет? Может у вас флешплеер заблокирован?

----------


## Antique

> Вот тут все немного сложнее. Ни на одном дореволюционном плане сам Ватманский переулок не указан. Там есть либо продолжение Пироговской улицы, либо еще левее, современный выезд из трамвайного депо, которое иногда называют Трамвайным переулком. Так как подтверждения существования Ватманского переулка именно в 1914 году я не обнаружил и решил пока его не указывать.


 Здания - достаточное свидетельство, в 1910-м году переулок должен был быть ,так как дома там из раннего модерна и даже совсем ретроспективные имеются.




> Ну тут я просто брал информацию со всем известного плана Дитерихса 1894 года. Там указаны просто частные участки. Если будет информация о зоне застройки, обязательно ее укажу.


  В справочнике Кохановского (1892) есть реклама касающаяся продажи участков, там же упоминаются планы.

----------


## Aissa

тут пишут про то, что домовых табличек становится все меньше и меньше. 
http://368.media/2015/01/starina-odessa-tabli4ki/
А ведь и правда это своеобразный одесский феномен... управлению города плевать с высокой горы на то, на чем они не могут полноценно заработать. Вот здания продать это дааааа, а выделить денег на поддержку исторической ценности - фиг вам.  ИМХО.

----------


## Antique

Не знает ли кто какому предприятию принадлежат или принадлежали в недавнем прошлом дома на Черноморского Казачества, 95 и 97? В справочнике Пилявского говорится о канатном заводе, но хотелось бы знать точно.

----------


## Jorjic

Обнаружил у себя миниальбомчик с видами Одессы, изданный в 1940 году. Качество изначально было не люкс, ну и время сыграло свою роль. Напечатано в издательстве "Курортная газета", г.Сочи. Набор видов более или менее известный, кроме  этих двух:

----------


## Torry Kratch

Аркадия была курортом... 

... Создаётся впечатление, что Сталин облачён в пальто с рукавами фасона "Реглан", т.е, как минимум, гражданское... Забавный вид...

----------


## Киров

Вот так выглядел конец Краснослободской,со стороны хлебзавода,17 октября 1941 г.

----------


## Trs

Нашёл чуть-чуть информации о сносе дома на углу Красного переулка, Греческой улицы и Греческой площади в 1931 году. Не попадался ли кому-то вид этого угла (углов) до сноса дома? Я подозреваю, что это были две старые лавки, перестроенные в один дом. Площадь одного сквозного участка — 46 кв. саж. (чуть меньше 210 кв. м), а этот дом занимал участок в 94 кв. саж., что соответствует двум лавкам и ещё чуть-чуть.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Обидно было такое увидеть. Да и вообще... от переулка осталась еле-еле половина... Что ближе к морю, --- на Одессу уже не похоже.

----------


## kravshik

> Обидно было такое увидеть. Да и вообще... от переулка осталась еле-еле половина... Что ближе к морю, --- на Одессу уже не похоже.


 ЧТО это за Адрес???

----------


## Torry Kratch

> ЧТО это за Адрес???


 Так можно ответить?

----------


## kravshik

> Так можно ответить?


 оригинально-можно и так))) чисто по Одесски)))...

а если серьезно,думаю это не секрет

----------


## SaMoVar

Купальный

----------


## Antique

Про таблички есть целая тема, где представлены почти все сохранившиеся.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Купальный


 Ну да! Переулок в котором была очень дорогая моему сердцу  книжная фабрика...  




> а если серьезно,думаю это не секрет


 Прошу прощения (конечно не секрет). Эта табличка так на виду, что Я думал её видели все в своей жизни... Ну, по крайней мере, кто ходил с тройки или четвёртого купаться на "Комсомольский".

----------


## Lana7777

Одесса это очень красивый город

----------


## Lana7777

Люблю его

----------


## Bookashe4ka

:smileflag:

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Почему Одессе совсем не столько лет.


 Ты сатри ай-йа-йай, ты сатри... (И пальцами внешней стороны ладони правой руки по внутренней стороне левой).




> Историки решили разными общественными мероприятиями информировать общественность о настоящей истории нашего города.


 ПанимаИшь?

----------


## Пушкин

> Ты сатри ай-йа-йай, ты сатри... (И пальцами внешней стороны ладони правой руки по внутренней стороне левой).
> 
> 
> 
> ПанимаИшь?


  Та вы ничего не понимаете.)))) Хаджибей где был? Правильно, в районе Пересыпи, вот 600летие Пересыпи мы и будем праздновать))))

----------


## Гидрант

Та берите шире - 30 тыс. лет со дня загона первого мамонта у Ильинки поселенцами палеолитцами -прямыми предками нынешних коренных одесситов .
О качестве исторической аргументации и самих историков говорит хотя бы это: 



> В *Российской* истории было принято назначать дату исходя из того, когда *Российская* власть пришла в город.... Получается, что *из-за имперского подхода* к тому, какую дату считать точкой отсчета в основании города, Одесса потеряла 400 лет своей истории.


 Ну, а в связи с эпитетом "имперский" их же новоделанность в стенах ново-украинского образования тоже ясна. 

Пояснять? ладно - насчет Российской империи и обычая "после прихода Российской власти" на примерах и вопросах.
 Казань (1000 -летний юбилей 2005 году указом Президента РФ), наверное, была захвачена Российской империей (детищем Петра Великого, как-то ухитрившегося его создать за 600 лет до своего рождения)? И Ярославль (1000-летие в 2010 году) основал *российский имперец*(?) князь Ярослав Мудрый?  И  была та "империя"  даже старше республики древних укро-руссов по имени Киевская Русь?  Да, видимо,  и в 5-ом веке была та империя (1500-летие Киева в 1982 г. помните?) - видать тогда же его и завоевали россияне))). Просто лень дальше продолжать... 

О истории Качибея и смене поселений и народов на этой территории даже смысла нет при ТАКОМ уровне объяснять людям - всё одно, что разницу между Энгельсом и Каутским в известном прецеденте.

ПС. Кстати, новообъявившимся Карамзиным, Грушевским и Скальковским в разрезе пересмотра возраста городов рекомендую почитать, как анекдотически "выторговалось" именно 1500-летие Киева при совке (и тоже "нашли докУменты")
http://kiev.segodnya.ua/kpower/den-rozhdenija-kieva-kak-ctolitsa-ctala-molozhe-na-1200-let.html

----------


## Serho

> На одной из карт  сам видел как у дома Кузнецова было аж три адреса а именно Лидерсовский бульвар №1.ул. Черноморская №2 и Ланжероновская площадь тоже с каким то номером.


 Вы еще про Михайловскую площадь забыли и номер дом за последние годы дошел от №1 до № 3а

----------


## Antique

Ну 200 это формальная дата, как ни как, а всё равно даже во времена РИ исторические очерки приходилось начинать задолго от момента указа об устройстве в Хаджибее порта.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Почему Одессе 600 лет
> Есть разные подходы, с какой даты отсчитывать историю городов. В Российской истории было принято назначать дату исходя из того, когда Российская власть пришла в город.
> Из-за этого в Одессе вообще получился казус, что сначала город взяли штурмом, и только потом его основали. Хотя до этого тут был турецкий город Хаджибей, на который не один раз ходили с военными походами казаки.
> Одесса давно была портом и городом. Впервые она упоминается в польских хрониках которым как раз в этом году исполняется 600 лет. Потом здесь были турки-османы. Получается, что из-за имперского подхода к тому, какую дату считать точкой отсчета в основании города, Одесса потеряла 400 лет своей истории.
> http://www.odcrisis.org/pochemu-odesse-600-let/


 поддерживаю. Хаджибей на момент захвата был городом , который после захвата всего лишь переименовали и перестроили. 
Было бы больше дури, можно было и Б.Днестровскую крепость снести и начать отсчёт с расейских времён

----------


## pes4inka

прочитала сегодня в новостях об обрушении дома и стало грустно от того, что старый город разрушается и такой Одессы уже не будет, ну ничего хорошего не вижу в новостроях, только бетон и стекло, а души нет, скоро центр станет таким же безликим как серые спальные районы

----------


## Torry Kratch

> поддерживаю. Хаджибей на момент захвата был городом , который после захвата всего лишь переименовали и перестроили. 
> Было бы больше дури, можно было и Б.Днестровскую крепость снести и начать отсчёт с расейских времён


 Переяславскую Раду признать ошибочным политическим шагом, Турции вернуть контрибуцию и северное побережье Чёрного моря. Улицу Богдана Хмельницкого переименовать в Госпитальную.

Штурм Хаджибея 1*8*94 года[ так указано в вышеприведенной ссылке] армией из доброй половины казаков и рекрутов (рекрутов - добровольцев надо полагать?) с территории Украины, трактовать в соответственно.   


> Определять возраст Одессы надо согласно мировых, европейских правил, а не из российско-имперских.


  , желательно от взятия крепости Калнышевским..., И вообще 


> ... запорожцы ездили на Хаджибеевский лиман ловить рыбу


 .

p.s. Попытки "перекроить" и "перелицевать" историю на модный фасон безуспешны. Это Я Вам говорю как человек умеющий немножечко шить.

----------


## Пушкин

Улицу Богдана Хмельницкого давно пора переименовать в Госпитальную - это нонсенс что Еврейская больница находится на улице имени убийцы 100000 евреев...

----------


## Ричар

Еврейская на улице Мясоедовская 32.А так то да.

----------


## Дан-ная

> ЧТО это за Адрес???


 Такой вид по всему городу не допустим. Что можно сделать, чтобы убрать все кабеля с фасадов домов? Организации, которые тянут их, абсолютно не бедные,  должны найти другой способ тянуть их потребителю.  Хозяева кондиционеров, проживающие в центре города, тоже должны убрать с фасадов свое оборудование.

----------


## Гидрант

> Улицу Богдана Хмельницкого давно пора переименовать в Госпитальную - это нонсенс что Еврейская больница находится на улице имени убийцы 100000 евреев...


 Вспомнилось - когда Мясоедовская была ещё Шолом-Алейхема, а Госпитальная уже Б.Хмельницкого, задавался риторический вопрос: " Если бы на углу названных улиц встретились эти два человека, чем бы для одного из них это кончилось?"  :smileflag: 

ПС. Учитывая сакральность имени батька Богдана для современного этапа украинской исторической науки, боюсь, что подобная судьба отчасти может постигнуть и вас... если ваше высказывание заметят люди, тусующиеся в соседних темах во имя и во славу неньки-Украины  :smileflag:

----------


## chereshny1958

> Вспомнилось - когда Мясоедовская была ещё Шолом-Алейхема, а Госпитальная уже Б.Хмельницкого, задавался риторический вопрос: " Если бы на углу названных улиц встретились эти два человека, чем бы для одного из них это кончилось?" 
> 
> ПС. Учитывая сакральность имени батька Богдана для современного этапа украинской исторической науки, боюсь, что подобная судьба отчасти может постигнуть и вас... если ваше высказывание заметят люди, тусующиеся в соседних темах во имя и во славу неньки-Украины


 Ой, да ничего не будет! Там уже рассматривают вопрос о вреде Переясловской рады, кстати, роман написал Натан Рыбак.

----------


## Antique

> Улицу Богдана Хмельницкого давно пора переименовать в Госпитальную - это нонсенс что Еврейская больница находится на улице имени убийцы 100000 евреев...


 Вас ещё не отдали террористам в обмен на военнопленных?




> ПС. Учитывая сакральность имени батька Богдана для современного этапа украинской исторической науки


 Ну почему же, совсем имя не сакрально. В публикациях довольно объективно оцениваются события. Может в школьных учебниках не очень подробно написано, но для взрослых существует совсем другая литература.  Правда в любом случае лучше с ним, чем без него, самое главное, что народ таки поднялся, какие бы цели Хмельницкий не преследовал.

Евреи однако к Хмельницкому совсем не причём.

----------


## Trs

Давайте не будем тут. Лучше помогите мне вытащить из сети фотографии проекта «Этноквартал „У Привоза“».

----------


## Скруджжж

> Улицу Богдана Хмельницкого *давно пора переименовать* в Госпитальную - это нонсенс что Еврейская больница находится на улице имени убийцы 100000 евреев...


 заодно Толстого, Бунина , Ленинградскую и т.д.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Давайте не будем тут. Лучше помогите мне вытащить из сети фотографии проекта «Этноквартал „У Привоза“».


 Мещерякова кажется проект. Этому проекту уже немало лет и его ,похоже , никто реализовывать не собирается

http://arxip.com/upload/arxip/5d7/5d7a46f2e0fe0371a3f2680fed4bced3.jpg
http://arxip.com/upload/arxip/7f6/7f6ad1b867521c76db7006346e35ab78.jpg
http://arxip.com/upload/arxip/c9b/c9bb4cbb4c9080ce3f3e8d5495739a63.jpg
http://arxip.com/upload/arxip/d1f/d1f5449187a9873558c27a73fcf835f1.jpg
http://arxip.com/upload/arxip/308/308b83331e7eac89ead01f86c7862b78.jpg
http://arxip.com/upload/arxip/590/5904a18107b7c159aec2f1a5ef538372.jpg

картинки взяты отсюда http://arxip.com/projects/architectu...oto178503.html

----------


## Скруджжж

> Переяславскую Раду признать ошибочным политическим шагом, Турции вернуть контрибуцию и северное побережье Чёрного моря. Улицу Богдана Хмельницкого переименовать в Госпитальную.
> 
> Штурм Хаджибея 1*8*94 года[ так указано в вышеприведенной ссылке] армией из доброй половины казаков и рекрутов (рекрутов - добровольцев надо полагать?) с территории Украины, трактовать в соответственно.    , желательно от взятия крепости Калнышевским..., И вообще .
> 
> p.s. Попытки "перекроить" и "перелицевать" историю на модный фасон безуспешны. Это Я Вам говорю как человек умеющий немножечко шить.


 Давать оценки Пер. Раде будут историки и уже это делают. Как и любому другому историческому событию.
Нынешнее лето исчисление Одессы (как и многих южно-украинских городов)  относится не к истории, а фантазиям на исторические темы по расейскому заказу

----------


## Trs

Проект Мещерякова, да. Я вчера наблюдал его на конференции. Есть гораааздо больше рендеров.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Проект Мещерякова, да. Я вчера наблюдал его на конференции. Есть гораааздо больше рендеров.


 где эти рендеры? По моему, на http://arxip.com/projects/architectu...oto178503.html их тоже достаточно , чтобы судить о высоком качестве проекта
По поводу реализации мой прогноз : сносить 2-х этажки и строить на  их месте 4-5 этажки  желающих не будет

----------


## Antique

Какой ужас, вод врое: куча лишних карнизов, мансарда совсем не клеится к фасаду. На втором этаже мешанина из разноформенных проёмов. Огромное оо над аркой явно лишнее. Одна пародия на историзм. Оказывается есть ещё фото снаружи - цыганщина.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Давать оценки Пер. Раде будут историки и уже это делают. Как и любому другому историческому событию.
> Нынешнее лето исчисление Одессы (как и многих южно-украинских городов)  относится не к истории, а фантазиям на исторические темы по расейскому заказу


 Историки свои оценки дают в зависимости от политической конъюктуры (чем древнее событие или историческая фигура, тем легче исказить действительные факты им присущие).  Достоверность истории Одессы до сей поры  переоценки не требовала..., что приводит к однозначному выводу.

p.s. Попытаться внушить можно что угодно... не все внушаемы. (Некоторая часть общества, всё же, способно самостоятельно мыслить) .

p.s. 2 Так приятно было посещать эту ветку (даже просто в качестве благодарного читателя)..., но политическая зараза и тут распускает свои щупальца.

Чтобы отвлечься, предлагаю короткую прогулку:

----------


## chereshny1958

> Какой ужас, вод врое: куча лишних карнизов, мансарда совсем не клеится к фасаду. На втором этаже мешанина из разноформенных проёмов. Огромное оо над аркой явно лишнее. Одна пародия на историзм. Оказывается есть ещё фото снаружи - цыганщина.


  Я даже не ожидала увидеть такую смесь, может это видение современной эклектики? Но создается впечатление, что разные дома и домушки поставили один на другой как в детском конструкторе.
Давайте и правда без политики! Одесса и не такие времена переживала и переживет и эти!

----------


## Antique

> Я даже не ожидала увидеть такую смесь, может это видение современной эклектики?


 Это дизайнерский подход,  такие адские смеси архитектурных элементов можно увидеть в особняках богачей. В вузах их учат проектировать здания совсем другого характера, и при обращении к историческим стилям современные творцы ведут себя аки корова на льду. В Европе практиически не занимаются подделкой по историзм, а строят такие здания, как у нас ТЦ "Европа" на Дерибасовской или там же белая хрущёвка. Второй вариант мне больше нравится, так как такой дом является малозаметным.

----------


## chereshny1958

> Это дизайнерский подход,  такие адские смеси архитектурных элементов можно увидеть в особняках богачей. В вузах их учат проектировать здания совсем другого характера, и при обращении к историческим стилям современные творцы ведут себя аки корова на льду. В Европе практиически не занимаются подделкой по историзм, а строят такие здания, как у нас ТЦ "Европа" на Дерибасовской или там же белая хрущёвка. Второй вариант мне больше нравится, так как такой дом является малозаметным.


 Да богачи пусть строят себе что хотят, в конечном счете, дом - отражение вкуса хозяина. Если хозяин - нувориш, которому денег некуда девать, то и дом у него соответствует ему.К тому же их дома за такими огроменными заборами, что эти изыски только ему и его гостям видны. А тут общественные дома, мы все это видим, и видим как уже изуродовали Одессу, не только неуместными архитектурными наворотами, но и переделками первых этажей исторических зданий под магазины.

----------


## Trs

Не знаю. Но это не единственное здание, их там ещё два.

----------


## Пушкин

> ПС. Учитывая сакральность имени батька Богдана для современного этапа украинской исторической науки, боюсь, что подобная судьба отчасти может постигнуть и вас... если ваше высказывание заметят люди, тусующиеся в соседних темах во имя и во славу неньки-Украины


  нет, нет надо разделять понятия))), а те кого вы имеете ввиду, к сожалению давным-давно в этой теме тусуются и пыжаться...

----------


## Пушкин

> заодно Толстого, Бунина , Ленинградскую и т.д.


 Про бунина - это вообще отдельная тема - Полицмейстер по фамилии Бунин, как заступил на должность - сразу начал проявлять  жуткую не приязнь к евреям, полицейское учреждение, кстати, находилось на Полицейской, которая сейчас Бунина))))

----------


## Пушкин

> Вас ещё не отдали террористам в обмен на военнопленных?
> 
> 
> Евреи однако к Хмельницкому совсем не причём.


  Правда? http://obozrevatel.com/news/2010/9/28/393625.htm 



Слава Украине...

----------


## Antique

> Правда? http://obozrevatel.com/news/2010/9/28/393625.htm


 О отсылка к  Олесю Бузине - сказочнику-украинофобу. Этому материалу Иосифа Телушкина место на помойке, как и писанине Бузины.




> Слава Украине...


 Таки да!

----------


## chereshny1958

Ребята, не пикируйтесь, а то мы действительно потеряем Одессу! История не любит сослагательного наклонения. Давайте вспомним еще Ярослава Мудрого в его борьбе с евреями.

----------


## SaMoVar

В воскресенье, в 11:00 общественные слушания на Канатной 83. Слушания будут проводиться в зале на втором этаже. Регистрация по паспортам. Одесская прописка обязательна! Сроки - регистрация участников с 11 до 12 часов. С 12 до 15 собственно слушания. Основные темы - пляж Ланжерон и Трасса Здоровья. Что одесситы хотят там видеть. Все предложения будут рассмотрены. В обсуждении обязательно будут принимать участие специалисты и чиновники.

----------


## Скрытик

И для тех, кто очень не любит "свидомых" - все плохое, что Одесса испытывает в последние годы (десятилетия) связано с носителями "русского мира" - Климовыми и т.п. Если переименование улиц задевает ваши чувства, а строительство 18-этажных зданий в центре города нет, то кто вам судья?

----------


## Mireille

А Киван - носитель какого мира? Засыпали Аркадию жемчужинами и взялись за цент города. А разве есть кто-нибудь против этого?

----------


## Скруджжж

> А Киван - носитель какого мира? Засыпали Аркадию жемчужинами и взялись за цент города.


 Киван и его Кадорр-лакмусовая бумажка, показывающая степень гнилья городской власти. Он  строит лишь то (высотки), что ему позволяют городские чиновники, градсовет и т.д. 
Если  одесситы не понимают кто что из себя представляет, что лысый телохранитель известного бандита интересы города блюсти не собирается, то кто им доктор? Будем плескаться в дерьме, пока большинство не созреет до состояния вменяемости




> А разве есть кто-нибудь против этого?


 Вы о митингах протеста ничего не слышали?

----------


## Mireille

Вы о митингах протеста ничего не слышали?[/QUOTE]
О 10 тысячных не слышала, а другие никакая власть не понимает (спасибо тем энтузиастам которые имеют силы сражаться).  Помниться на склонах собиралась могучая кучка каждое воскресенье, хотя спроси каждого - все против застройки склонов. Ну не любят одесситы митинговать, воевать и т.п.

----------


## Скруджжж

кстати, на Б. Арнаутской 23 начали стр-во новой высотки. О ней почему то никто не говорит, только о Кадорровских и  реже Будовской высотках




подробнее http://goo.gl/qHbOeT

----------


## Пушкин

> И для тех, кто очень не любит "свидомых" - все плохое, что Одесса испытывает в последние годы (десятилетия) связано с носителями "русского мира" - Климовыми и т.п. Если переименование улиц задевает ваши чувства, а строительство 18-этажных зданий в центре города нет, то кто вам судья?


  давайте всё в кучу не валить. Я не раз писал что против застройки высотками. И Климовского квартала, и площади Толстого и вообще всего исторического центра города и побережья. А насчет носителей русской культуры - мы тут все такие...

----------


## Пушкин

> Ребята, не пикируйтесь, а то мы действительно потеряем Одессу! История не любит сослагательного наклонения. Давайте вспомним еще Ярослава Мудрого в его борьбе с евреями.


  Если не будем помнить - у нас будут улицы имени гителра и антанеску (намеренно с маленькой буквы)...

----------


## Antique

> Если не будем помнить - у нас будут улицы имени гителра и антанеску (намеренно с маленькой буквы)...


 Это уже не модно. Места Гитлера и Антонеску сейчас занимают Аксёнов, Путин, Бородай, "Зэк", Стрелков, Ким ир Сен и прочая шпана. Для любителей локальных мерзавцев есть такие персоны вроде Албу, Давидченко и пр.

----------


## Ричар

> Если не будем помнить - у нас будут улицы имени гителра и антанеску (намеренно с маленькой буквы)...


 Ой только не вспоминайте уже тех носителей культуры.У меня меньше родственников погибло от гитлера и антонеску чем от носителей той культуры.

----------


## Torry Kratch

*"Те носители той культуры"* говорите?... позиция ясна. Не по пути. Категорически.

Не потерять Одессу для меня значит и не потерять культуру и духовное наследие моих предков.

В рамках форума больше доказывать ничего не буду. Мне тут другое интересно.

Кстати, мои дедушка с бабушкой выкупали за немецкие марки пленных из тюрьмы в Краснофлотском переулке, которых румыны топили ночами с барж с камнем на шее.

----------


## тситарапеС

Не ссорьтесь, пожалуйста. Хотя бы в этой теме. Не имеет значения кто к какой национальности, рассе, племени и народу себя относит. Просто следуя поговорке, "Заставь дурака Богу молиться, он себе лоб расшибёт", а также известной цитате "Если человек идиот, то это надолго" оглянитесь вокруг и сразу всё поймете. Одесситов видно, это спокойные уравновешенные вдумчивые люди, с широким кругозором, обширными знаниями, и нестандартным подходом к решению проблем. А те, кто машут флагми (Любого цветового сочетания), орут и угрожают, - это персонажи из выражений выше. Пожалеем их, пожелаем им найти свой путь и всем нам скорейшего и мирного разрешения сложившейся напряженной ситуации.

----------


## Trs

Лучше подскажите мне такую вещь — когда снесены дома на Среднефонтанской в тридцатых номерах нечётной стороны? Там осталось два дома у левого края квартала и кусочек дома у правого. Думаю, что лет двадцать назад их уже не было (или они стояли в руинах).

----------


## kravshik

> Не ссорьтесь, пожалуйста. Хотя бы в этой теме. Не имеет значения кто к какой национальности, рассе, племени и народу себя относит. Просто следуя поговорке, "Заставь дурака Богу молиться, он себе лоб расшибёт", а также известной цитате "Если человек идиот, то это надолго" оглянитесь вокруг и сразу всё поймете.* Одесситов видно, это спокойные уравновешенные вдумчивые люди, с широким кругозором, обширными знаниями, и нестандартным подходом к решению проблем.* _А те, кто машут флагми (Любого цветового сочетания), орут и угрожают, - это персонажи из выражений выше_. Пожалеем их, пожелаем им найти свой путь и всем нам скорейшего и мирного разрешения сложившейся напряженной ситуации.


 Очень правильно сказано!!!!!

----------


## chereshny1958

> Не ссорьтесь, пожалуйста. Хотя бы в этой теме. Не имеет значения кто к какой национальности, рассе, племени и народу себя относит. Просто следуя поговорке, "Заставь дурака Богу молиться, он себе лоб расшибёт", а также известной цитате "Если человек идиот, то это надолго" оглянитесь вокруг и сразу всё поймете. Одесситов видно, это спокойные уравновешенные вдумчивые люди, с широким кругозором, обширными знаниями, и нестандартным подходом к решению проблем. А те, кто машут флагми (Любого цветового сочетания), орут и угрожают, - это персонажи из выражений выше. Пожалеем их, пожелаем им найти свой путь и всем нам скорейшего и мирного разрешения сложившейся напряженной ситуации.


 Согласна с вами всеми на все 100%, мы же ОДЕССИТЫ, ну что нам делить! Одесса тем и была сильна - своим единством при любых невзгодах!

----------


## Пушкин

> Не ссорьтесь, пожалуйста. Хотя бы в этой теме. Не имеет значения кто к какой национальности, рассе, племени и народу себя относит. Просто следуя поговорке, "Заставь дурака Богу молиться, он себе лоб расшибёт", а также известной цитате "Если человек идиот, то это надолго" оглянитесь вокруг и сразу всё поймете. Одесситов видно, это спокойные уравновешенные вдумчивые люди, с широким кругозором, обширными знаниями, и нестандартным подходом к решению проблем. А те, кто машут флагми (Любого цветового сочетания), орут и угрожают, - это персонажи из выражений выше. Пожалеем их, пожелаем им найти свой путь и всем нам скорейшего и мирного разрешения сложившейся напряженной ситуации.


  Во многом с Вами согласен, но вот за национальность - имеет большое значение, особенно если чуть что,  тебе этой национальностью в нос тычут, а вот нет что бы жить в мире... Один наш пращур, одессит Леон Пинскер всё это давно описал...

----------


## Antique

Пушкин, вы не ошиблись темой?

----------


## chereshny1958

> Во многом с Вами согласен, но вот за национальность - имеет большое значение, особенно если чуть что,  тебе этой национальностью в нос тычут, а вот нет что бы жить в мире... Один наш пращур, одессит Леон Пинскер всё это давно описал...


 Но сейчас то у нас даже в паспорте нет такой графы.По-моему, у нас у всех одна национальность-одесситы. До войны в Одессе было 60% еврейского населения, очень жаль, что большая часть послевоенных одесситов уехала из страны. Одесса очень много потеряла...

----------


## Пушкин

> Пушкин, вы не ошиблись темой?


  Тема называется "Одесса - которую мы не должны потерять". Одесса - это конгломерат, моря, степи, просоленного воздуха,архитектуры и людей... Вот о людях сейчас и речь - теряем людей, теряем неповторимый одесский колорит, теряем дружелюбие, которое складывалось годами, теряем понимание. А всё почему? У Одесситов ещё остался оптимизм, хотя как там было одной  в песне - "Кто с нашим городом поспорит когда акация цветёт?", а вот поспорили... Так вот, у Одесситов ещё остался оптимизм - не отделимая часть одессизма. Мы знаем что всё пройдёт, кроме желания любить и радоваться жизни в своём, родном городе.
Наблюдаю что эту тему покинуло множество активных людей... А всё почему? Наверно и мне стоит эту тему покинуть...

----------


## chereshny1958

> Тема называется "Одесса - которую мы не должны потерять". Одесса - это конгломерат, моря, степи, просоленного воздуха,архитектуры и людей... Вот о людях сейчас и речь - теряем людей, теряем неповторимый одесский колорит, теряем дружелюбие, которое складывалось годами, теряем понимание. А всё почему? У Одесситов ещё остался оптимизм, хотя как там было одной  в песне - "Кто с нашим городом поспорит когда акация цветёт?", а вот поспорили... Так вот, у Одесситов ещё остался оптимизм - не отделимая часть одессизма. Мы знаем что всё пройдёт, кроме желания любить и радоваться жизни в своём, родном городе.
> Наблюдаю что эту тему покинуло множество активных людей... А всё почему? Наверно и мне стоит эту тему покинуть...


 И я согласна с вами, что Одесса -это не только дома и улицы, а люди, которые живут в этих домах и ходят по этим улицам! Не стоит покидать тему, только из-за того, что вас совсем немного не поняли, потому так мало осталось заинтересованных в своем городе одесситов.
Ребята, давайте будем дружелюбнее по отношению к друг другу! Я понимаю, что тяжелое время,но оно тяжелое для всех! Одесса и не такое переживала, а вот то, что нас ЮНЕСКО не включила в список городов с историческим наследием, вот это печаль! Если так дальше пойдет, то от нашей Одессы останутся только наши воспоминания...

----------


## Trs

Да какое ЮНЕСКО? В этом городе можно снести всю Ришельевскую и ещё будет куча тех, кто порадуется расширению дороги. Здесь от силы человек двести-триста, которые в состоянии оценить историческую или архитектурную ценность рядовой застройки, которая формирует город. Для остальных дома фоновой застройки — это «клоповники трёхсотлетней давности». У каждого памятника (что и обсуждалось на конференции в б. здании кредитного общества), есть своя буферная зона. Какая буферная зона с убогими поделиями на Греческой площади? Уродливым франкенштейном-подделкой под старину на Военном спуске? Сохранение памятников истории, архитектуры и инженерного искусства в Одессе — это сохранение воды в ведре, по которому стреляют из пулемёта, не останавливаясь ни на секунду.

----------


## chereshny1958

Значит прав Пушкин, что мы теряем неповторимый одесский колорит, а все потому, что для многих новоодесситов Одесса просто населенный пункт,в котором они живут. А у власть предержащих - это просто финансовый проект, ничего личного.

----------


## Antique

> Тема называется "Одесса - которую мы не должны потерять". Одесса - это конгломерат, моря, степи, просоленного воздуха,архитектуры и людей... Вот о людях сейчас и речь - теряем людей, теряем неповторимый одесский колорит, теряем дружелюбие, которое складывалось годами


 Колорит никогда не был постоянным, вы привыкли к атмосфере ІІ-й половины ХХ века, до этого она была другая. Лучше всего традиции сохраняются в поселениях, где не меняется количество и состав населения, особенно хорошо традиции хранят деревни. Если бы в Одессе было к примеру 20000 тысяч жителей на протяжении хотя бы 100 лет, то можно было бы говорить о какой-то устоявшейся атмосфере.




> а все потому, что для многих новоодесситов Одесса просто населенный пункт,в котором они живут.


 Так было всегда. Для переселенцев в поколениях кстати тоже. Как будто правнук переселенца чем-то лучше сына переселенца или самого переселенца.

----------


## Melomanka

> Значит прав Пушкин, что мы теряем неповторимый одесский колорит, а все потому, что для многих новоодесситов Одесса просто населенный пункт,в котором они живут. А у власть предержащих - это просто финансовый проект, ничего личного.


 Мало того, эти "новоодесситы" превращают Одессу (с каждым годом всё больше) в базар.
 Особенно спальные районы. Будки.... будки...бесконечные будки... Все торгуют....И между будок - на земле, на досках, на картонках, на мешках  -тоже торгуют...  Мало им места : зеленую зону вдоль трассы вырубили на пос.Котовского  -и там торгуют!
Давно минули тяжелые 90-е... А этот бардак не прекращается.
Мне уже стыдно по городу водить кого-то из приезжих родственников и знакомых.  Стараюсь выбирать места только в центре , где нет этой уродливой уличной торговли.
А "одессизм"  я лично ощущаю знаете где? 
 Даже не на Привозе.))
Как ни странно - здесь на форуме (кстати, Пушкин, не покидайте эту тему!)
А еще - на концертах. На джазовых, оркестровых и других...  Заходишь в Музкомедию или Филармонию  - а там другой мир!  Другие люди, другое общение... И вроде евреи никуда не уезжали, все на месте! )) 
Пока еще есть эта атмосфера -  Одесса не потеряна!

----------


## Antique

> Мало того, эти "новоодесситы" превращают Одессу (с каждым годом всё больше) в базар.


 Это всего лишь следствие определённых процессов, поселенцы тут совсем не причём. Такое и 40 лет назад могло бы быть. Одесса создана новопоселенцами, практически вся историческая застройка создана ими.




> Заходишь в Музкомедию или Филармонию  - а там другой мир!


  Да что вы говорите, в театрах и филармонии такое ощущение, что одна галёрка осталась.

----------


## Melomanka

> Да что вы говорите, в театрах и филармонии такое ощущение, что одна галёрка осталась.


 Ну это смотря на что ходить! 
Там где я была  - ни одного свободного места! Даже на ступеньках сидели...

----------


## Antique

> Ну это смотря на что ходить! 
> Там где я была  - ни одного свободного места! Даже на ступеньках сидели...


 Вы не так поняли, зал полон, но такая публика была раньше только на галёрке.




> Идёшь по Одессе и видишь рекламный щит с текстом: "Українцю, ти маеш право обирати банк, де будеш отримувати зарплатню". 
> 
> А если Я не "українцю"? ...
> И почему не українець? Шо за "українцю", шо за Одэсо, Одэсчына? Как это победить? Надоела эта навязчивая украинизация.


 Украинизация, это когда не украиноговорящий человек начинает разговаривать по украински. В нашем городе происходит обратное - русификация. Приведённые вами вывески хоть как-то позволяют её скомпенсировать.

----------


## chereshny1958

А что галерка? В пору моей безденежной юности и невозможности купить билеты в Оперный много раз сидела на галерке по контрамаркам студентов Консерватории. Когда в Оперном был орган, в Одессу приезжал Гарри Гродберг. Лето, жара и в зале курортники, купившие  лишний билеты в санаториях,а на галерке студенты. С антракта не вернулась половина зала, но мастер лишний час играл для галерки.
Да, Одесса изменилась и не в лучшую сторону. Когда и мой далекий пра-прадед тоже приехал в Одессу ( а вот откуда не знаю, потому что к моменту, когда меня стала интересовать история семьи, дедушка умер). Я имела в виду новоодесситов совсем недавних, которых с этим городом пока ничего не связывает.
Да, я ностальгирую по той старой Одессе, когда в центре города возле парадных на стульчиках сидели старички, которые могли на любой вопрос ответить и провести экскурсию, а в магазинах на прилавках лежали кошки, а на Привозе в Рыбном ряду на мраморных столах лежали горой живые рачки, и о "стареньком пятеньком" трамвае...

----------


## Спокойствие

> И почему не "українець"? Шо за "українцю",
> .


  "Українцю"- кличний відмінок.
Для Вас -звательный падеж. Он был ещё в санскрите, а также *в праславянском, а за ним древнерусском и старославянском языках.*  В русском языке сейчас практически не используется. Только в церковной лексике -"Боже", "отче", "владыко"и.т.д

Почему же нельзя использовать этот падеж, который украинский язык пронёс с седой старины, вопреки всем невзгодам?

----------


## Скрытик

> Спасибо что скопировали мой пост, Я-то думал его "подвесить" не надолго (не хочется "ломать копья"). При всей моей нейтральности к политике, чувствую что  уйду в партизаны (хоть и очень не хочу). Ну а как ещё отстоять одесскую историю? Или Вы мне предложите подстраиваться под меняющийся состав населения и принять чужой язык.


 Вы действительно не понимаете разницу между украинизацией и разрушением Одессы? Что тут общего? А вот тупое желание говорить по-русски очень быстро приведет к тому, что сейчас делается в Донецке. Обстрелы Оперного театра из градов помогут сохранить историю Одессы?
Кстати, фото 56го года. 
http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=5273&fullsize=1

----------


## Скрытик

> Я имела в виду новоодесситов совсем недавних, которых с этим городом пока ничего не связывает.


 Вы уверены, что беды Одессы от "понаехавших"? Я вот тоже понаехал. Но для Одессы (надеюсь) делаю больше, чем некоторые одесситы в 7м поколении и т.п. 
А одесситка Штербуль приложила руку к уничтожению далеко не одного памятника архитектуры и искажению исторического облика города.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я Одессит..., у меня только известных кровей пять. Но Я не укра... тьфу, не украинец и им становится не собираюсь... .


 А евреи случайно не мешают жить? Очень на то похоже...

----------


## Скруджжж

> Спасибо что скопировали мой пост, Я-то думал его "подвесить" не надолго (не хочется "ломать копья"). При всей моей нейтральности к политике, чувствую что  уйду в партизаны (хоть и очень не хочу). Ну а как ещё отстоять одесскую историю?* Или Вы мне предложите подстраиваться под меняющийся состав населения и принять чужой язык*.


  Оптимально, когда каждая этническая группа говорит на родном языке. Относительно Одессы, где около 50 % украинцы-явная дискриминация украинского и диспропорция в пользу русского. Поэтому, если кто то и имеет право плакаться, то явно не русскоговорящий.
 Вас никто не заставляет говорить на чужом языке. А читать и слушать как кто то говорит не на русском придётся. Если неприятны иные языки-езжайте туда , где живут исключительно русские. Хотя лично мне совершенно непонятны одесситы , которые враждебно относятся к другим нациям и языкам.  В многонациональном городе это выглядит дико

----------


## chereshny1958

Скрытик, тут вы хватили:" тупое желание говорить по-русски", но вы же тоже пишите по-русски. Такова история Одессы, что это многонациональный и русскоязычный город, я думаю, что если  сейчас в угоду политической "целесообразности", я никогда, не говорившая на украинском, начну пытаться, то это будет смешно, как у Азарова.

----------


## Скрытик

Я украинец и горжусь этим. Говорю по-русски и на работе и дома, более того думаю по-русски. При этом так же хорошо знаю украинский и могу говорить, а тем более понимать его. Вообще не понимаю - как можно не понимать этот язык? Даже янык его за несколько лет выучил очень хорошо. Про азирова не будем, есть люди, "гениальные" во всем.
Да, лет 8 назад с украинизацией были перегибы, но сейчас не вижу никаких проблем. В единичных случаях требуется заполнять документы на украинском, например при открытии счета. Раздражают вывески на улицах? Не читайте или уезжайте туда, где их нет. Гражданин должен подстраиваться под общество, а не общество под его. 

Впрочем, мы очень далеко ушли от сохранения Одессы. Язык тут точно не при чем...

П.С. - тупое желание не относится к участникам этого треда. Я  восток Украины имел в виду.

----------


## Скрытик

Немного статистики напоследок - http://2001.ukrcensus.gov.ua/rus/results/general/nationality/odesa/

----------


## Melomanka

Скрытик, подписываюсь под каждым словом!

----------


## chereshny1958

Я тоже украинка и никогда этого не скрывала. Я очень хорошо пишу на украинском, так как была преподавателем ОИСВ (а в армии хочешь-не хочешь, подчиняешься приказу - перевести все материалы на украинский), потом была госслужащей и сдавала экзамен, но одно прочитать лекцию на украинском или писать документы, а другое говорить в быту. На моей прежней работе была девочка из Кировоградской области, она была раньше диктором на телевидении, так у нее украинский был песней. А вывески у нас и раньше в большинстве своем были на украинском. Кстати кто то выставлял фото 30-х годов с вывеской Одесский политехнический институт на украинском.Вопрос языка - это тоже сохранение Одессы.

----------


## тситарапеС

Я работаю продавцом, кстати, на рынке и с кошкой на прилавке, это так и есть, но не о том речь. Приходят разные люди, много гостей из регионов, так вот что интересно, они очень стараются говорить по русски и даже прятать украинский акцент, хоть и не очень удачно. Вроде как стесняются... Ну, я с ними себя веду максимально корректно, вроде и не замечаю их маски. Очень изредка появляются жители совсем уж небольших деревенек, которые розмовляють выключно украиньською. Я опять же делаю вид, что все нормально, но отвечаю на родном языке, обычно никаких трудностей с пониманием у нас не возникает. Но мои нервы начинают натурально плавиться, когда меня посещает специфический тип клиентов,- одетые с иголочки, с дорогими часами, но при этом в глазах еще отражаются камыши недавно покинутого в поисках лучшей жизни Ананьевского района. Голос уверенный, чеканный русский слог, но стоит ему ответить на звонок телефона, как всё, вдуг, встаёт на свои места - "Мамо, я вже всэ купив, зара сидаю у автобус...". Непойму, для кого шоу? Или держи фасон или не тужся, дабы не лопнуть... Отдельно веселят молдаване, - со мной они говорят на русско-украинском суржике, между собой обсуждают меня, товар и цену на молдавском! Ребята, ну я же вас понимаю! Ну не палитесь! Совершенно замечательны вьетнамцы - понимаюи или непонимают только, когда выгодно им. Матерятся русским матом. Азербайджанцы страшные только на первый взгляд, в основном - приличные люди, английский знают поголовно все, или мне так везло просто. Есть клиент негр из Египта, тоже матерится, поет все время песни себе под нос на ихнем. Продолжать могу долго, идея в том, чтобы ненавязывать никому и ничего, ну а подшутить друг над другом в плане языка, полагаю невозбраняется.

----------


## Torry Kratch

*тситарапеС*,  Вы очень удачно _отразили_...  "суть вопроса и корень проблемы", как говорил Карцев... правда, говорил он это немножко по другому поводу.

----------


## Viacheslaw

Зачем в этой теме вы показываете свой низкий культурный уровень и своё грязное бельё?

----------


## Antique

> они очень стараются говорить по русски и даже прятать украинский акцент


 Потому что некоторые русскоязычные украиноговорящих за унтерменшей принимают, а это говорит не в пользу первых.

----------


## тситарапеС

> Потому что некоторые русскоязычные украиноговорящих за унтерменшей принимают, а это говорит не в пользу первых.


 Это связано с образом тех граждан, которые покидают вагоны шестичасовой электрички на нашем ЖД вокзале. Подобный контингент в той же степени присутствует и в русскоговорящих кругах. Но обычно это гопнички, которые не светятся в людных местах днем, и кажется, что их меньше. Опять же, пока не бьют и ни к чему не принуждают - для меня нет разницы кто они, это просто прохожие, которые могут оказаться как хорошими так и плохими людьми. Не провоцируйте никого, живите рядом, но не принуждайте соседей жить с вами в ногу, и если они тоже не будут этого делать это и будет современным, цивилизованным обществом.

----------


## Inna_Z

> Зачем в этой теме вы показываете свой низкий культурный уровень и своё грязное бельё?


 к кому, к чему относится Ваша реплика?

----------


## Antique

> Это связано с образом тех граждан, которые покидают вагоны шестичасовой электрички на нашем ЖД вокзале.


 В Ростове, допустим, покидают электричку граждане того же образа, только языком они владеют другим - русским. По-этому язык совершенно не причём, это связано скорее с ксенофобией.

----------


## kravshik

> Чтобы отвлечься, предлагаю короткую прогулку:


 Кто сделал такую красоту....молодцы ребята...

неизвестны их координаты???,единственное, надо чтобы чуток доработали портал сливной дренажной решетки- на 0.40 мин-сделать ему обрамление некоторое...

----------


## SaMoVar



----------


## victor.odessa

> Салонное тангО:


 Одесса музыкальная  http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1544606&page=4

----------


## Torry Kratch

*victor.odessa*, та тема не для этой песни... Но Я не настаиваю, могу удалить.

----------


## Antique

Относительно даты постройки Горбатого моста встречается различная информация, в основном 1880-е годы, гораздо реже - 1913.

Как известно к мосту ведут довольно извилистые подъездные пути, которые на досоветских картах отсутствуют. Судя по картам до революции существовал только переезд. Впрочем возможно в 1913 году мост таки соорудили, а на карты его не успели нанести. Однако целесообразность установки в его в том месте, где он сейчас находится в дореволюционное время представляется несколько сомнительной, так чтобы пересечь ж/д пути пришлось бы петлять католическими переулками, а с другой стороны располагались частные владения.

Что характерно специально для моста уже в советское время в 1920-е 1930-е годы был снесён квартал на Ближних мельницах и проложены подъезды в обход Католических переулков по бывшим частным владениям. На мой взгляд мост был установлен уже в советское время после реконструкции соседних кварталов, конструкция могла быть закуплена и в досоветское время.

----------


## тситарапеС

Сразу после съезда с моста в направлении Балковской, после заправки справа чуть в глубине есть какое-то религиозно-несущее сооружение, оно точно дореволюционное. Если же съехать с моста в другую сторону, то в самом начале Спартаковской слева по движению есть дом, вросший в землю нижними окнами. Рамы на эти окнах резные, под пятью слоями краски, но однозначно оригинальные, и тоже дореволюционные. Из тупичка в который упирается Бреуса просматривается еще один очень старый дом. Незнаю, что сносили, но место установки самого моста помоему нетронуто. Кстати, мой друг Генадий Вергелис вторым в г. Одессе. проехал на скутере по дугообразным формообразующим конструциям моста (тем самым горбам), а еще, однажды на горбу этого моста неделю стоял старый холодильник, его было видно с пересечения Первой Пригородной и "Новой дороги") Вот такие факты.

----------


## Almond

> *Сразу после съезда с моста в направлении Балковской, после заправки справа чуть в глубине есть какое-то религиозно-несущее сооружение*, оно точно дореволюционное. Если же съехать с моста в другую сторону, то в самом начале Спартаковской слева по движению есть дом, вросший в землю нижними окнами. Рамы на эти окнах резные, под пятью слоями краски, но однозначно оригинальные, и тоже дореволюционные. Из тупичка в который упирается Бреуса просматривается еще один очень старый дом. Незнаю, что сносили, но место установки самого моста помоему нетронуто. Кстати, мой друг Генадий Вергелис вторым в г. Одессе. проехал на скутере по дугообразным формообразующим конструциям моста (тем самым горбам), а еще, однажды на горбу этого моста неделю стоял старый холодильник, его было видно с пересечения Первой Пригородной и "Новой дороги") Вот такие факты.


 Римско-Католическая церковь Святого Климента (Монастырь отцов Паллотинов), Балковская, 209.

----------


## kravshik

> Сразу после съезда с моста в направлении Балковской, после заправки справа чуть в глубине есть какое-то религиозно-несущее сооружение, оно точно дореволюционное. Если же съехать с моста в другую сторону, то в самом начале Спартаковской слева по движению есть дом, вросший в землю нижними окнами. Рамы на эти окнах резные, под пятью слоями краски, но однозначно оригинальные, и тоже дореволюционные. Из тупичка в который упирается Бреуса просматривается еще один очень старый дом. Незнаю, что сносили, но место установки самого моста помоему нетронуто. Кстати, мой друг Генадий Вергелис вторым в г. Одессе. проехал на скутере по дугообразным формообразующим конструциям моста (тем самым горбам), а еще, однажды на горбу этого моста неделю стоял старый холодильник, его было видно с пересечения Первой Пригородной и "Новой дороги") Вот такие факты.


 

Это остатки комплекса от костела " Святого Климентия" (Нового костела),в котором сейчас и находится _Римско-Католическая церковь Святого Климента_

Церковь Святого Климента — римско-католический храм в Одессе. Построен в начале XX века в 1913 году, разрушен в 1936 году. Сохранился располагавшийся рядом с храмом дом причта, который в настоящее время выполняет роль храма для прихода св. Климента.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> По Софиевской (Короленко 18) с довоенного времени до 90-х жили самые обычные одесситы. Колоритные как вся Одесса того времени, но без особо громких на мировой и даже одесской "сцене" имён. Хороший был двор...


 У нас в 1977 году в этом доме был вариант на получении квартиры, но в итоге нам (бабушка стояла на очереди) дали коММуну на Коблевской 40. (Специально не скажу на "Подбельской" улице, так как не все у нас согласны с правилами топонимики, грубо нарушенными советской системой. Хотя я остаюсь при своём мнении.)

----------


## kravshik

> Относительно даты постройки Горбатого моста встречается различная информация, в основном 1880-е годы, гораздо реже - 1913.
> 
> Как известно к мосту ведут довольно извилистые подъездные пути, которые на досоветских картах отсутствуют. Судя по картам до революции существовал только переезд. Впрочем возможно в 1913 году мост таки соорудили, а на карты его не успели нанести. Однако целесообразность установки в его в том месте, где он сейчас находится в дореволюционное время представляется несколько сомнительной, так чтобы пересечь ж/д пути пришлось бы петлять католическими переулками, а с другой стороны располагались частные владения.
> 
> Что характерно специально для моста уже в советское время в 1920-е 1930-е годы был снесён квартал на Ближних мельницах и проложены подъезды в обход Католических переулков по бывшим частным владениям. На мой взгляд мост был установлен уже в советское время после реконструкции соседних кварталов, конструкция могла быть закуплена и в досоветское время.


 Интересное наблюдение,кстати чуть выше моста в сторону от города-есть подземный туннель,который скорее всего изначально и был приспособлен для соединения районов и выполнял роль подземной коммуникации для перехода и перевозки подвод,имеет очень оригинальный кирпичный свод и интересную архитектуру,


Обратите внимание на свод и его архитектуру.




просто, как коллектор для протекающей подземной речки,выходящей из подземных глубин и озер в районе 7 Степной ул и  Щорса..он думаю, не был предназначен.


фото комрада fecal_hero


хотя сейчас в него и пустили эту речку,а может он и был совмещен изначально,так как там есс-ное понижение рельефа...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Относительно даты постройки Горбатого моста встречается различная информация, в основном 1880-е годы, гораздо реже - 1913.
> 
> Как известно к мосту ведут довольно извилистые подъездные пути, которые на досоветских картах отсутствуют. Судя по картам до революции существовал только переезд. Впрочем возможно в 1913 году мост таки соорудили, а на карты его не успели нанести. Однако целесообразность установки в его в том месте, где он сейчас находится в дореволюционное время представляется несколько сомнительной, так чтобы пересечь ж/д пути пришлось бы петлять католическими переулками, а с другой стороны располагались частные владения.
> 
> Что характерно специально для моста уже в советское время в 1920-е 1930-е годы был снесён квартал на Ближних мельницах и проложены подъезды в обход Католических переулков по бывшим частным владениям. На мой взгляд мост был установлен уже в советское время после реконструкции соседних кварталов, конструкция могла быть закуплена и в досоветское время.


 Я тоже, наблюдая по карте те места, то обратил внимание, что линия Парашютной улицы как раз по прямой переходит в Балковскую. Разумеется, через переезд, который после постройки горбатого моста остался служебным проездом в мастерские дистанции пути ПЧ1 (около остановки Одесса Поездная), которых сегодня здесь уже нет (переведены на Одессу Заставу 1).

----------


## Antique

> У нас в 1977 году в этом доме был вариант на получении квартиры


 Ну смотря в каком доме, угловой хорош, а вот тот, что слева от арки довольно скромен. На Коблевской в шикарном флигеле должно быть лучше. 


> Интересное наблюдение,кстати чуть выше моста в сторону от города-есть подземный туннель,который скорее всего изначально и был приспособлен для соединения районов и выполнял роль подземной коммуникации для перехода и перевозки подвод,имеет очень оригинальный кирпичный свод и интересную архитектуру


 Не, какие подводы. До революции в Одессе такое не практиковалось, был же наземный переезд. Цель не оправдывает средства, а раньше деньги считать умели. Такой туннель и во времена СССР могли соорудить.




> Незнаю, что сносили, но место установки самого моста помоему нетронуто.


 Сносили здания на месте старого переезда, это целый ряд зданий выше Поездной. Да и самой Поездной не было, эта улица появилась после сноса зданий и прокладки второй ветки путей путей. Ещё на карте 1917 года есть какие-то капитальные строения как раз сейчас на этом месте дорога ведущая к южной части моста.

----------


## chereshny1958

В 1990 году на выборах я была агитатором от участка, расположенного в Пищевой техноложке. Моя задача была сверить списки ЖЭКа с действительным наличием избирателей. В Бисквитном переулке за станцией переливания крови был такой Шанхайчик из маленьких заваливающихся домишек. Жители говорили, что живут тут с послевоенного времени,вернувшись из эвакуации, практически многие там родились, а был там мыловаренный завод, показали мне места, где были ямы с каустиком, домики, переделанные из конюшен. У них не было газа, потому что пол был ниже уровня земли. В одном домике потолок был подперт дивной красоты резным буфетом из красного дерева, дверцы у которого были сплошь в цветочных букетах. Кто нибудь модет рассказать об этом месте?

----------


## Antique

> В 1990 году на выборах я была агитатором от участка, расположенного в Пищевой техноложке. Моя задача была сверить списки ЖЭКа с действительным наличием избирателей. В Бисквитном переулке за станцией переливания крови был такой Шанхайчик из маленьких заваливающихся домишек. Жители говорили, что живут тут с послевоенного времени,вернувшись из эвакуации, практически многие там родились, а был там мыловаренный завод, показали мне места, где были ямы с каустиком, домики, переделанные из конюшен. У них не было газа, потому что пол был ниже уровня земли. В одном домике потолок был подперт дивной красоты резным буфетом из красного дерева, дверцы у которого были сплошь в цветочных букетах. Кто нибудь модет рассказать об этом месте?


 Про мыловаренный завод не знаю, но восточный дом №16 - бывшая контора бисквитной фабрики Дурьяна. Первоначально здание контор было построено во французском стиле с высокой крышей, но фабрику разбомбили и от конторы остались лишь стены, даже лесница советская.

----------


## kravshik

> . Не, какие подводы. До революции в Одессе такое не практиковалось, был же наземный переезд. Цель не оправдывает средства, а раньше деньги считать умели. Такой туннель и во времена СССР могли соорудить.


 Мне кажется при советах таких архитектурных излишеств уже не сделали бы,может это было стратегическоее назначение-при случае разрушения горбатого моста,а что, вполне  обосновано...но спорить не буду,интересно мнение тех кто может прояснить историю возникновения этого коллектора с таким красивым сводом и порталом...

правда это сейчас тоннель не имеет выхода на поверхность,но сам рельеф района и местности тоже сильно изменился....сейчас он стыкуется с огромной сетью  мира Подземной и неизведанной Одессы-которую видят не все...

который тоже до конца неисследован

----------


## chereshny1958

> Про мыловаренный завод не знаю, но восточный дом №16 - бывшая контора бисквитной фабрики Дурьяна. Первоначально здание контор было построено во французском стиле с высокой крышей, но фабрику разбомбили и от конторы остались лишь стены, даже лесница советская.


 Судя по карте 2ГИС, то дома между пер. Садовым и Слепнева за бывшей фабрикой им.Жанны Лябурб (там теперь какой о колледж) эти домики одноэтажные так и остались. Мыловаренный там был при румынах.

----------


## тситарапеС

Осенью на Квесте довелось лазить по тоннелям бывшего продторга находящегося слева от моста через Балковскую (Автовокзал). Там строение очень похоже на обсуждаемый тоннель . Фото ненашел. Сделать не успел - игра, да и темно там было, но поразил размах - 18 переходов, по 5 метров шириной, высотой в два этажа, длиной метров по 100, и качество ракушняковой кладки просто фантастическое, камушек к камушку и арочное все.. супер. Нашли там лежку бомжиков, но их дома небыло)

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ... На Коблевской в шикарном флигеле должно быть лучше. ...


 Да, во внутривидовом здании. И что интересно, что оказывается по такому же проекту построен и угловой дом на улице Льва Толстого угол Советской Милиции, пардон, Дегтярной, у площади Льва Толстого. В нём ещё армянское консульство расположено. Я такое для себя открытие сделал после передачи "Где идём", посвящённой улице Льва толстого часть 2.




> ...  Сносили здания на месте старого переезда, это целый ряд зданий выше Поездной. Да и самой Поездной не было, эта улица появилась после сноса зданий и прокладки второй ветки путей путей. Ещё на карте 1917 года есть какие-то капитальные строения как раз сейчас на этом месте дорога ведущая к южной части моста.  ...


 Снос этих построек, вполне возможно, произошёл в межвоенный период, когда строили обходной, параллельный Одессе Товарной главный ход на Одессу Главную. Но до 1933 года точно, так как анализируя расписания поездов оного года (имеется скан из Интернета), делаю вывод, что поезда ездили уже по новой тогда ветке, которой пользуемся и сегодня. Делая отступление, скажу, что в конце восьмидесятых возникла идея вернуть главный ход через Одессу Товарную, но последовавшие перемены и лихолетье после 1992 года заставили отказаться от такой идеи. Кстати, кстати говоря, современный путепровод на Поездной и был тогда (1989 год) построен в расчёте на главный ход через Одессу Товарную. Но после многолетнего простоя, его приспособили под путепровод над так и не родившейся автомагистралью. Поэтому путь сегодня имеет в этом месте кривизну, так как изначально направление движения по мосту направлено на Товарную, но пришлось "выруливать" на Поездную.

----------


## Киров

> А что галерка? В пору моей безденежной юности и невозможности купить билеты в Оперный много раз сидела на галерке по контрамаркам студентов Консерватории. Когда в Оперном был орган, в Одессу приезжал Гарри Гродберг. Лето, жара и в зале курортники, купившие  лишний билеты в санаториях,а на галерке студенты. С антракта не вернулась половина зала, но мастер лишний час играл для галерки.
> Да, Одесса изменилась и не в лучшую сторону. Когда и мой далекий пра-прадед тоже приехал в Одессу ( а вот откуда не знаю, потому что к моменту, когда меня стала интересовать история семьи, дедушка умер). Я имела в виду новоодесситов совсем недавних, которых с этим городом пока ничего не связывает.
> Да, я ностальгирую по той старой Одессе, когда в центре города возле парадных на стульчиках сидели старички, которые могли на любой вопрос ответить и провести экскурсию, а в магазинах на прилавках лежали кошки, а на Привозе в Рыбном ряду на мраморных столах лежали горой живые рачки, и о "стареньком пятеньком" трамвае...


 Мадам, не вешайте  лапшу-никогда не поверю,что тогда одесская семья не могла купить ребёнку билет в театр...билет стоил школьникам до рубля,но и студентам наверно также...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Мадам, не вешайте  лапшу-никогда не поверю,что тогда одесская семья не могла купить ребёнку билет в театр...билет стоил школьникам до рубля,но и студентам наверно также...


 В 70-е галёрка в оперный 40-60 коп, партер 1.20-1.80. В 80-90е цены поднялись, примерно  от 1го рубля до 3.20. На детские спектакли во время школьных каникул цены были намного ниже.

----------


## chereshny1958

> Мадам, не вешайте  лапшу-никогда не поверю,что тогда одесская семья не могла купить ребёнку билет в театр...билет стоил школьникам до рубля,но и студентам наверно также...


 Ой, я имела в виду совсем другую невозможность купить билет: из-за курортников,заполняющих санатории и покупавших билеты через распространителей. Для них посещение Оперного было очень часто просто экскурсией по достопримечательностям Одессы. Поэтому билеты на знаменитостей было просто не достать.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ой, я имела в виду совсем другую невозможность купить билет: из-за курортников,заполняющих санатории и покупавших билеты через распространителей. Для них посещение Оперного было очень часто просто экскурсией по достопримечательностям Одессы. Поэтому билеты на знаменитостей было просто не достать.


 А это говорит о том, что в оговариваемый отрезок времени и отдых (санатории, дома отдыха, пионерские лагеря, группы выходного дня) и культурная программа (театры и экскурсии) были доступны для всех жителей страны.

----------


## chereshny1958

> А это говорит о том, что в оговариваемый отрезок времени и отдых (санатории, дома отдыха, пионерские лагеря, группы выходного дня) и культурная программа (театры и экскурсии) были доступны для всех жителей страны.


 Конечно, сейчас у меня нет возможности посетить многие мероприятия совсем по другой причине - слишком дорогие билеты, правда я не грущу, потому что в большинстве случаев - это чёс с зарабатыванием денег. При наличии интернета можно увидеть и послушать многих, хоть и не в живую.

----------


## Киров

А я и не помню,чтобы  когда нибудь тогда покупал билет в театр-всегда подваливала какая нибудь шара-пионерия,комсомолия...октябрятия ,профком,местком...

----------


## Гидрант

"В театр" или на конкретный спектакль? На пионерский культпоход на "Загибель эскадры", либо "Доктор Айболит" или на гастроли Биешу, Руденко, Петрова, Норейко... ? Или на ансамбль Игоря Моисеева? Или на премьеру балета "Маскарад"? Очень даже, скажу вам, надо было подсуетиться, чтобы не остаться с носом или в 4-ом ряду амфитеатра.

Я сам не видел, но родителям верю - когда в 50-е приехал на гастроли Большой, то самые молодые, настойчивые и сообразительные меломаны (в частности, мореходка) попадали внутрь со 2-го акта, влезая по водосточной трубе до раскрытых по случаю жары окон мужского туалета ... ну, а потом и постоять в проходе пару часов не беда. Капельдинеры не гоняли! 

Кстати, раз уж подвернулся подходящий поворот темы, вот фотография "театральной купюры". Видимо, такие вот бумажки использовали в спектаклях в качестве бутафорских денег. Надписи достаточно остроумны и интересны.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Ой, я имела в виду совсем другую *невозможность купить билет: из-за курортников*,заполняющих санатории и покупавших билеты через распространителей. Для них посещение Оперного было очень часто просто экскурсией по достопримечательностям Одессы. Поэтому билеты на знаменитостей было просто не достать.


 Вспоминая наш менталитет того времени, припоминаю, что мы, аборигены, курортников и приезжих очень не любили. Они создавали дополнительную нагрузку на далеко не лучшее торговое обеспечение и сервис, провоцировали и без них постоянные очередищи в магазинах и излишнюю толкотню в транспорте. ("Понаехало тут, понимаешь, симим не хватает"  :smileflag: )) ).

----------


## Киров

> Вспоминая наш менталитет того времени, припоминаю, что мы, аборигены, курортников и приезжих очень не любили. Они создавали дополнительную нагрузку на далеко не лучшее торговое обеспечение и сервис, провоцировали и без них постоянные очередищи в магазинах и излишнюю толкотню в транспорте. ("Понаехало тут, понимаешь, симим не хватает" )) ).


 Что  за совковая привычка расписываться за всех..."очень не любили"...а лично я,очень любил приезжих...в прямом смысле.Наша компания часто ездила в Отраду...гитара,вино...знакомства с приезжими девчёнками...приятно вспомнить.

----------


## chereshny1958

> Что  за совковая привычка расписываться за всех..."очень не любили"...а лично я,очень любил приезжих...в прямом смысле.Наша компания часто ездила в Отраду...гитара,вино...знакомства с приезжими девчёнками...приятно вспомнить.


 Ну, это потому, что для вас это время было временем развлечений, а для меня поездка на 129 автобусе в Политех к 8 часам, при том, что он приходил из аэропорта уже забитый под завязку,было испытанием. А очереди - это вообще отдельный разговор, вас просто это не волновало. Не даром одесситы того времени называли 1 сентября - днем освобождения Одессы.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Не даром одесситы того времени называли 1 сентября - днем освобождения Одессы.


 Мой папа отмечал этот день 27 августа (три/четыре дня им на разъехаться), и отпуск брал в начале сентября (море тёплое и чистое, пляж свободный, и фрукты/овощи как раз созрели. Ещё шутил: "Кто в Одессе летом незагорелый? Одессит; потому-что он на работу ходит, ему пляжиться некогда".

----------


## Киров

А какие очереди..?Вещи мы(моя семья,соседи,знакомые...) покупали на толчке, продукты на Новом базаре...в магазине покупали хлеб и спички...не много привираю,ну где то так...Не серьёзно,а зачем вы(Вы)стояли в очередях?За пивом...в жаркую погоду..?Мне то легче-я тогда работал на пивзаводе...втором.

----------


## chereshny1958

> А какие очереди..?Вещи мы(моя семья,соседи,знакомые...) покупали на толчке, продукты на Новом базаре...в магазине покупали хлеб и спички...не много привираю,ну где то так...Не серьёзно,а зачем вы(Вы)стояли в очередях?За пивом...в жаркую погоду..?Мне то легче-я тогда работал на пивзаводе...втором.


 Ну не всем же так повезло: мне был не по-карману толчок и Привоз (я - студентка, муж - курсант-сверхсрочник и маленькая дочка),поэтому стояла в очередях как и большинство населения того времени.

----------


## Киров

А я между лекциями в Политехе,стоял у станка...чтобы не стоять в очередях...все мы тогда где то стояли...а сейчас мы сидим...в такой огромной луже.

----------


## Гидрант

О приезжавших в Одессу... Знаете, когда мы говорим об Одессе "раньше", это раньше у каждого немного разное, иногда даже с разрывом больше, чем в поколение. Поэтому со своего "раньше" подтверждаю, что и обозначение 1-го сентября как "дня освобождения" (совпадавшего с резким падением  цен на фрукту и овощу на Привозе) и "понаприезжали тут" имели место быть. 

Но произносилось это с той иронической двойной интонацией, подвластной только жителям нашего города и недоступной более северным областям планеты. Примерно так же, как пресловутое "Кушай лучше, чтоб ты сдох"  :smileflag: . Сия интонация и подтекст ничего общего не имели с угрюмой куркульско-хуторянской ксенофобией - это ж так естественно было, что народ, как саранча, валом валит в Одессу, лучший город на свете.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Помните у Аверченко?*- Хороший город - Одесса? 
- А вы никогда в ней не были?
- Еду первый раз.
- Гм... На вид вам лет тридцать. Что же вы делали эти тридцать лет, что не видели Одессы?
- Значит, я ничего не теряю, собравшись в Одессу?
- Вы уже потеряли! Вы даром потеряли тридцать лет вашей жизни.

----------


## chereshny1958

*Гидрант* Как же Вы правы! Этой иронии и чуть насмешливых полутонов в речи,отношения с юмором не только к окружающим, но и прежде всего к себе, нет больше нигде! Поэтому так пугают крики мамы-одесситки на свое неразумное дитя, лезущее в волнующееся море, приезжих дам. Они не поймут нашего языка и эмоций, которые идут от большого любящего сердца!

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Не серьёзно,а зачем вы(Вы)стояли в очередях?


 За сыром на Дерибасовской, например. Забыли? В "Золотом ключике"? А  очереди на Привозе, когда мама впихивает двух детей в две разные, а сама, пока очередь идёт, успевает выстоять третью.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Мой дом (70е годы) располагался в небольшом переулке, вблизи таких пищевых гигантов как птицекомбинат, мясокомбинат, рыбокоптильный цех, халвичная фабрика (возможно, это был Масложиркомбинат до переезда в район ЖД вокзала)
   Вечером, во двор периодически заскакивали представители «фирм-производителей» с предложением первосортных товаров от производителя. Если же товар не требовался, то можно было заказать на будущее.
В те времена, когда весь мир понятия не имел о том, что такое сетевой маркетинг, в Одессе он уже использовался в различных его проявлениях.  :smileflag: 
   У сестры, на заводе, прямо на рабочее место доставляли продукцию из разряда СВ (свежеворованная). Обычно это были чай и кофе, сворованные из порта. Коньячный спирт, я не знаю откуда брали, но так как им была затарена, как бы не вся Одесса, то меня терзают сомнения, что спирт воровали именно с коньячного завода.
  Рынков было значительно больше. Например работали Ярморочный, Казанский, рынок на Сортировочной...

----------


## Киров

Совершенно верно...у нас во дворе было мороженное по 5 копеек любое...шоколад...апельсины из порта...нитки с Крупской,или откуда ещё,но весь двор вязал...всё высшего сорта.У жены во дворе раки по 3коп. 5 и 10 копеек,кофе,гречневая  каша,сухое мясо,пиво...(Бугаёвка).Rodriges,а мы ща с женой вспомнили,мы таки ели рыбу с этого рыбокоптильного цеха-люкс.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Когда шли мимо халвички,  на море, с фабрики шел сумасшедший запах свежей халвы. А рядом стояли вагоны с огромным количеством свисающий сосулек патоки. А горячая халва, только что приготовленная – это вообще – волшебный продукт. Однажды, мною была обнаружена еще теплая халва, в соседнем магазине, что по теории, скорее всего не могло бы случиться, если бы халва была бы прямиком с базы, а не ворованная с завода.

----------


## Trs

Опа, а где стояли вагоны? Я понимаю о каком месте идёт речь и знаю, что там где-то была мелкая ведомственная ветка, но не знаю, где именно она была.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не даром одесситы того времени называли 1 сентября - днем освобождения Одессы.


 Извините, но я Вас немного подкорректирую. Днём "освобождения" Одессы мы считали дату 25 августа, т.к. с этого дня резко сокращался заказ экскурсий по городу. Закрывались пионерские лагеря, пустели пляжи, частный сектор, базы отдыха.

----------


## Antique

> Да, во внутривидовом здании. И что интересно, что оказывается по такому же проекту построен и угловой дом на улице Льва Толстого угол Советской Милиции, пардон, Дегтярной, у площади Льва Толстого. В нём ещё армянское консульство расположено. Я такое для себя открытие сделал после передачи "Где идём", посвящённой улице Льва толстого часть 2.


 Есть ещё дом Эрисмана на Новосельского, 66 справа от Лютеранской церкви, только там не все подъезды такие, угловой точно аналогичный. На Конной, 11 есть ещё одно здание с подобным принципом, только оформление там уже совершенно другое и между сообщающимися подъездами сделан закрытый переход.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Опа, а где стояли вагоны? Я понимаю о каком месте идёт речь и знаю, что там где-то была мелкая ведомственная ветка, но не знаю, где именно она была.


 Эта ветка и сейчас существует и тянется до Кабельного завода. А "халвичка" располагалась вдоль последнего участка румынского канала, перед "впадением" в море.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Есть ещё дом Эрисмана на Новосельского, 66 справа от Лютеранской церкви, только там не все подъезды такие, угловой точно аналогичный. На Конной, 11 есть ещё одно здание с подобным принципом, только оформление там уже совершенно другое и между сообщающимися подъездами сделан закрытый переход.


 Напоминает архитектурное оформление и важная деталь: парадная через три окна от угловой комнаты, а в том доме с армянским консульством расположение лестниц внутри парадной и мелкие архитектурные детали --  точно такие же 1:1 как у нас были на Коблевской 40.

Коблевская 40:
Вложение 9374709
Вложение 9374700
Вложение 9374701
Вложение 9374710
Вложение 9374699 
Вложение 9374697
фото из "Где идём" и Интернета.

Льва Толстого 30:
Вложение 9374706
Вложение 9374705 
Вложение 9374704
Вложение 9374708
Вложение 9374703
Вложение 9374702
Вложение 9374707
фото из "Где идём"

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Эта *ветка и сейчас существует и тянется до Кабельного завода*. А "халвичка" располагалась вдоль последнего участка румынского канала, перед "впадением" в море.


 Эта ветка, а если грамотно назвать вещи своими именами, то подъездной путь к кабельному заводу разобран примерно год/полтора назад. Подробный фотоотчёт об этом событbи предоставил George на ОТФ (Одесский Транспортный Форум).

----------


## Trs

Эта ветка была длиннее, или до недавнего времени сохранялась на всю свою длину?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Эта ветка была длиннее, или до недавнего времени сохранялась на всю свою длину?


 Эта ветка не изменялась, во всяком случае с начала 70х. Наиболее активно ею пользовались - кабельный, комбикормовый (позже перебрался в Кулиндорово), тряпичка (ватино-ватная ф-ка), халвичка, з-д металлоконструкций, агаровый завод

----------


## Antique

> а в том доме с армянским консульством расположение лестниц внутри парадной и мелкие архитектурные детали --  точно такие же 1:1 как у нас были на Коблевской 40.


 Так на Новосельского угловой подъезд совершенно аналогичный, и ещё кажется второй подъезд дома на Льва Толстого идентичен соседнему угловому подьезду.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Так на Новосельского угловой подъезд совершенно аналогичный, и ещё кажется второй подъезд дома на Льва Толстого идентичен соседнему угловому подьезду.


 Буду в тех местах -- специально осмотрю.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Эта ветка, а если грамотно назвать вещи своими именами, то подъездной путь к кабельному заводу разобран примерно год/полтора назад. Фотоотчёт об этом событии предоставил George на ОТФ (Одесский Транспортный Форум).


 http://odestramfan.2bb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=422&p=5
Тут, правда, у него всего две фотографии. Где-то было у него по-больше фотографий. Сразу навскидку что-то не могу найти.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Эта ветка была длиннее, или до недавнего времени сохранялась на всю свою длину?


 


> Эта ветка не изменялась, во всяком случае с начала 70х. Наиболее активно ею пользовались - кабельный, комбикормовый (позже перебрался в Кулиндорово), тряпичка (ватино-ватная ф-ка), халвичка, з-д металлоконструкций, агаровый завод


 Этот подъездной путь успешно эксплуатировался много лет. Подача и перестановка вагонов производилась от станции Одесса Пересыпь станционным маневровым тепловозом ЧМЭ3 практически каждую ночь. В редких и особых случаях могли заехать и днём. В 1981 году провели капитальный ремонт пути с полной заменой рельс и железных шпал (мне так кажется, ещё немецкой конструкции). Подъездной путь заканчивался тупиком, или как мы говорим, упором в районе начала длинного цеха завода около погрузочной рампы. В году примерно 1985 была идея продлить сей подъездной путь чуть ли не остановки до Продмаш. Уже прямо на землю положили рельсошпальную решётку вдоль всего длинного цеха, мимо остановки трамвая Водная Станция. Там, где цех заканчивался, думали делать какой-то боковой отвод, так как туда кинули (в самом прямом смысле) стрелочный перевод в районе между Водной Станцией и Продмашем. Эти, с позволения сказать, путЯ ( :smileflag: ), долго валялись прямо на земле, но дальнейших работ с ними никто не проводил. Хотя успели разобрать тупиковую призму у кабельного завода соединить эти путЯ ( :smileflag: ), но там балластом ничего не отсыпали, туда далее с вагонами так никто не ездил. Повалялись те рельсы несколько лет и стали постепенно от-туда пропадать детали за деталью. Уже не было шпал и рельс под стеной цеха во всю его длину, но ещё некоторое время валялись остатки от стрелочного перевода, где хотели его установить, бо видно было тяжело уносить (кто хотел) его рамные рельсы в отличие от более простых рельс и шпал. А к 1992 году было всё кончено и восстановлена тупиковая призма у кабельного завода на прежнем месте.

----------


## валл

> Мой дом (70е годы) располагался в небольшом переулке, вблизи таких пищевых гигантов как птицекомбинат, мясокомбинат, рыбокоптильный цех, халвичная фабрика (возможно, это был Масложиркомбинат до переезда в район ЖД вокзала)


 *халвичная фабрика*-это кондитерская фабрика ))) находится в 3-м Водопроводном переулке,чуть дальше за ней находится консервный комбинат,там кстати тоже делают халву,в детстве мы пробовали её вдосталь.А ещё мы поджидали машины с жаренными и чищенными семечками и набирали сколько могли,пока водитель стоял на КПП.А Масложиркомбинат находится на Среднефонтанской,(той её чётной половине,которая идёт отдельно от скоростной дороги). Там мы брали мыло,майонез и прочие нужные в хозяйстве продукты.

----------


## chereshny1958

Раньше, проезжая 10 трамваем по Водопроводной, сначала трамвай заполнялся запахом халвы, а потом запахом томатной пульпы (возле консервного в период сбора урожая стояли в очередь цистерны). Когда я работала в Пищевой техноложке, то в голодные годы в буфете всегда для сотрудников распределялись продукты с предприятий Одессы, для которых готовили кадры, это так выручало. Когда масложиркомбинат начинал варить мыло, то из трубы шел черный дым, а запах иногда был удушливым. Когда студенты первого курса интересовались, что - это, то преподаватели смеялись и отвечали, что из нерадивых студентов варят мыло.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Раньше, проезжая 10 трамваем по Водопроводной, сначала трамвай заполнялся запахом халвы, а потом запахом томатной пульпы (возле консервного в период сбора урожая стояли в очередь цистерны). ....


 Всё верно, только отличием было, что у меня был в основном всё время третий трамвай и сто тридцать третий автобус. )))))))))).
Мне семечковый запах запомнился при походе на остановку пригородных поездов Одесса Малая и этот запах долгие годы был у меня "визитной карточкой" именно этого места.

----------


## Ричар

А на Бугаёвке и сейчас часто пахнет жаренным кофэ и гороховым супом.

----------


## валл

> А на Бугаёвке и сейчас часто пахнет жаренным кофэ и гороховым супом.


 Моя кума жила на Бугаёвке и через неё мы !доставали" СВ кофе.)))

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Есть ещё дом Эрисмана на Новосельского, 66 справа от Лютеранской церкви, только там не все подъезды такие, угловой точно аналогичный. На Конной, 11 есть ещё одно здание с подобным принципом, только оформление там уже совершенно другое и между сообщающимися подъездами сделан закрытый переход.


 


> Напоминает архитектурное оформление и важная деталь: парадная через три окна от угловой комнаты, а в том доме с армянским консульством расположение лестниц внутри парадной и мелкие архитектурные детали --  точно такие же 1:1 как у нас были на Коблевской 40.
> 
> Коблевская 40:
> Вложение 9374709
> Вложение 9374700
> Вложение 9374701
> Вложение 9374710
> Вложение 9374699 
> Вложение 9374697
> ...


 Новосельская 66:

obodesse.at.ua

photos.wikimapia.org
Конная 11:

static.panoramio.com

obodesse.at.ua

----------


## Antique

Это не Конная, 11. Нечётные номера по левой стороне. Если Украинский театр номер 16, то сфотографированные вами дома - Конная, 20. А вот №11 был далее, по ходу движения слева, со скульптурами как в Пассаже.

----------


## Antique

Автор Serg Smith, лицензия CC-BY-SA, источник

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Не, это не моё фото, а из Сети. (Я обычно под фото всегда пишу источник-сайт, где взято фото. Моё будет ниже). Я только на поисковике набрал "Конная 11" и он (поисковик) выдал мне фото, где я узнал вполне знакомые и типичные для таких зданий элементы. Вполне возможно, что адрес у этого дома на Конной / угол Херсонской (напротив Украинского театра) другой, но дом вполне вписывается в схему. В том числе и дверь в парадную через три окна от угловой комнаты, не знаю только, как там в парадной внутри.

----------


## Almond

> Новосельская 66:


 Почему Новосельская? Тогда уже ул.Толстого - Толстая?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Вчера прогулялся по Новосельской улице и внешне лично осмотрел дом 66.
Вложение 9397150
(Вот это уже моё фото)
Та же дверь парадной через три окна от угловой комнаты. Зашёл в парадную, правда в другую, которая выходит на саму улицу (она правее подвороного портала дома), но был разочарован, так как внутри она не имеет ничего общего, как на Коблевской 40 и Льва Толстого 30. Может, именно эта, которая расположена через три окна левее угловой комнаты и выходит на Лютеранскую церковь?

----------


## Antique

> Может, именно эта, которая расположена на три окна левее угловой комнаты и выходит на Лютеранскую церковь?


 Именно! Она обслуживает квартиры угловой части. В доме море просто подъездов.

p. s. на крыше должны были быть фронтоны, и может даже купол на углу. Без них здание выглядит незавершённым.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Именно! Она обслуживает квартиры угловой части. В доме море просто подъездов.
> p. s. на крыше должны были быть фронтоны, и может *даже купол на углу*. Без них здание выглядит незавершённым.


 Заранее благодарю за подтверждении моей догадки! +++.
Купол так и просится сверху на угол. Возможно, он там и был или его не видно.

----------


## victor.odessa

> В 70-е галёрка в оперный 40-60 коп, партер 1.20-1.80. В 80-90е цены поднялись, примерно  от 1го рубля до 3.20. На детские спектакли во время школьных каникул цены были намного ниже.


 Билеты в оперный, 1976 год.
Вложение 9402746

----------


## Trs

15 июня 1914 года Одесская городская управа купила автомобиль. За машину «Кейсъ» было уплачено 5850 рублей (3010 тех долларов или примерно 70000 нынешних долларов), она получила номерной знак 318 и использовалась для служебных поездок. Но, видимо, недолго. Представительство Кейса было на Жуковского, 10.

Кейс-лимузин 1914 года выглядел как на этой фотограии, но, возможно, управа купила открытый автомобиль. В 1913 году в США открытый Case Model O стоил $2050.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

В продолжение одесскобилетной темы:
Вложение 9404475
Вложение 9404477
Вложение 9404478
Вложение 9404479
Вложение 9404480
Из личного собрания.

----------


## exse

Одесса 1942.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Деревянные заборы и столбы в центре города -- какое-то непривычное сочетание. Но и сегодня, кое где в центре города можно отыскать деревянные столбы (опоры). Например, такой помнится мне, есть по Херсонской улице / угол Ольгиевской. Вспомните фильм про Остапа Бендера. Там тоже деревянный забор, но уже в Лузановке.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Транспортные талоны/билетики, которые были на моей памяти в Одессе:
Вложение 9405829
Вложение 9405830
Вложение 9405833
Вложение 9405831
Вложение 9405832
Вложение 9405930
Вложение 9405940
Вложение 9405954
Из личного собрания.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Трамвайный за 3 копейки продавался и на эскалаторе.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Эскалатор был в ведомстве ОТТУ, как и подвесная канатная дорога. На эскалаторе подходил любой трамвайный и/или троллейбусный билет, так как это было хозяйство в ведомстве министерства жилищнокоммунального хозяйства. Автобусный билет категорически не подходил, так как это было совсем другое ведомство -- министерство автомобильного транспорта. Помню, сколько было споров в транспорте, когда при проверке обнаруживалось, что пассажир "прокомпоСИровал" (как говорили в Одессе  :smileflag: ) не тот талон и на справедливое замечане контролёра был такой же одесский ответ: "А какая разница?". Разница большая и уже была указана выше. Только был краткий период (1987 -- 1991 гг.), когда ведомства договорились и был единый талон на все три вида транспорта.

----------


## Гидрант

Как выяснилось, и у меня завалялось несколько билетов, правда, со-о-о-всем "стареньких"  :smileflag:

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Обращает внимание билет в виде марки. Смею предположить, что их печатали на большом листе с рядами дырочек и их отрывали по мере оплаты, как марки.

----------


## chereshny1958

> Как выяснилось, и у меня завалялось несколько билетов, правда, со-о-о-всем "стареньких"


 Получается, что 18 маршрут действует с дореволюционных времен! А что было на месте сегодняшней 7 станции в сторону моря?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

))))!!! (Рассмешили). Да много чего действует с дореволюционных времён!

----------


## Берта Соломоновна

Темка с уходом настоящих  знатоков Истории Одессы - умерла ((((((((

----------


## Trs

Вы знаете, оставшиеся сейчас могут подумать, что вы их назвали ненастоящими.

----------


## Берта Соломоновна

> Вы знаете, оставшиеся сейчас могут подумать, что вы их назвали ненастоящими.


 Не ) я к оставшимся ( не всем ) ничего не имею . Но согласитесь , раньше было лучше ( " смачнее" ) .

----------


## chereshny1958

> ))))!!! (Рассмешили). Да много чего действует с дореволюционных времён!


 Да я имела в виду, что он так и остался 18, без смены номера маршрута, а то, что он действует с дореволюционных времен, это я знаю. Как и наблюдаю старинные остановочные комплексы по маршруту 18.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Да я имела в виду, что он так и остался 18, без смены номера маршрута, а то, что он действует с дореволюционных времен, это я знаю. Как и наблюдаю старинные остановочные комплексы по маршруту 18.


 В основном, номерная традиция у нас соблюдается, за редкими досадными исключениями. Вот, тоже, пример пятнадцатого трамвая, который существует все эти годы в данной конфигурации неизменно, не дублируется и не налагается ни на какой другой маршрут (завёрнутый на Слободку 12-й трамвай -- не в счёт, только из-за отмены тридцатого). 

photos.wikimapia.org
Очень досадно вышло, что когда от Вокзала восстановили прямой маршрут в Черноморку, то вместо привычного много лет тут двадцать девятого маршрута, его вдруг назвали тридцать первым. И ни туда и ни сюда. Хотя народ уже привык, но у меня с языка частенько может сорваться "двадцать девятый", если идёт речь о трамвае в Черноморку. ))))).

----------


## krust

В тему одесских билетов:

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

По рассказам бывалых одесситов (сам такую систему уже не застал) и после войны на нашем [уже новом] Вокзале была система перронных билетов. И они были в традиционном своём "железнодорожном" виде: маленькая картонка с дырочкой по центру.
Типа таких:
Вложение 9408227
Из личного собрания.

----------


## Antique

> Не ) я к оставшимся ( не всем ) ничего не имею . Но согласитесь , раньше было лучше ( " смачнее" ) .


 нужно было вливаться, становится знатоком, чего уж на кого-то надеяться.

----------


## Грачиков

Первые два снимка вижу впервые.спасибо.Справа от арки до начало 50-ых годов находилась не то свалка не то стоянка трофейных автомобилей и было их не меньше двух сотен.В 1952 году перед открытием первой ещё только сельскохозяйственной выставкой весь этот металлолом убрали,построили по периметру образовавшейся площади деревянные повилионы  а в центре была разбита круглая клумба где на постаменте в кресле сидел Сталин,спустя несколько лет его сменил Шевченко но уже без кресла.

----------


## kravshik

> Первые два снимка вижу впервые.спасибо.Справа от арки до начало 50-ых годов находилась не то свалка не то стоянка трофейных автомобилей и было их не меньше двух сотен.В 1952 году перед открытием первой ещё только сельскохозяйственной выставкой весь этот металлолом убрали,построили по периметру образовавшейся площади деревянные повилионы  а в центре была разбита круглая клумба где на постаменте в кресле сидел Сталин,спустя несколько лет его сменил Шевченко но уже без кресла.


 Пытаюсь понять о чем таки речь,за какие фото....просмотрел последние страницы,не могу понять....что-то по смыслу не подходит ничего??,об чем речь??

----------


## victor.odessa

> Пытаюсь понять о чем таки речь,за какие фото....просмотрел последние страницы,не могу понять....что-то по смыслу не подходит ничего??,об чем речь??


 #30236

----------


## chereshny1958

На территории бывшего санатория Приморье - Посмитного,1 - находится комплекс Аркадия-Плаза. Знаю, что здание раньше было памятником архитектуры, и горсовет судился с хозяевами. А что там было до революции?

----------


## тситарапеС

> Первые два снимка вижу впервые.спасибо.Справа от арки до начало 50-ых годов находилась не то свалка не то стоянка трофейных автомобилей и было их не меньше двух сотен.В 1952 году перед открытием первой ещё только сельскохозяйственной выставкой весь этот металлолом убрали,построили по периметру образовавшейся площади деревянные повилионы  а в центре была разбита круглая клумба где на постаменте в кресле сидел Сталин,спустя несколько лет его сменил Шевченко но уже без кресла.


 А не сохранилось ли фото этой свалки-стоянки? Мне как автофанату просто жуть, как интересно взглянуть на то, что там лежало!

----------


## Antique

> На территории бывшего санатория Приморье - Посмитного,1 - находится комплекс Аркадия-Плаза. Знаю, что здание раньше было памятником архитектуры, и горсовет судился с хозяевами. А что там было до революции?


 Дачи какие-то наверное. Аркадийскую балку окружали дачи. Эти места толком не фотографировали, возможно здания не представляли ничего выдающегося. Стандартная фонтанская дача представляла собой обычный одноэтажный дом без штукатурки.

----------


## chereshny1958

> Дачи какие-то наверное. Аркадийскую балку окружали дачи. Эти места толком не фотографировали, возможно здания не представляли ничего выдающегося. Стандартная фонтанская дача представляла собой обычный одноэтажный дом без штукатурки.


 Я заинтересовалась этой дачей, которая совсем не одноэтажный домик,а красивый большой дом с лестницей на Генуезскую, потому что располагалась на участке Вагнера, по имени которого и называлась ул.Посмитного (Коллективная), бывший Вагнеровский переулок.На этом участке располагалось 2 дома, второй с парком расположен лицом к морю. На старых картах они есть. Не тот ли это купец Вильям Вагнер, именем которого называют дом Ришельевского лицея (угол Дерибасовской и Екатерининской), и у которого был в аренде Горсад?
Разобралась с санаторием Приморье: он построен в 50-х годах прошлого века на месте старых построек и действительно памятник архитектуры местного значения, а вот чьи это были дачи пока не нашла. Но нашла в списке памятников на Гагаринском плато дом Гагариных и часовню. Интересно, есть ли они еще?
Прочитала, что в 1818 году в районе Аркадии купил землю князь Волконский и к нему на дачу приезжал Пушкин. Правда ли это и где это было?

----------


## translator

> p. s. на крыше должны были быть фронтоны, *и может даже купол на углу*. Без них здание выглядит незавершённым.


 Там был не купол, а *усеченная пирамида с пикой-громоотводом в верхней части*. Конструкция сгорела в конце 80-х. Пожарные успешно залили водой все угловые эркеры 2 и 3 этажей до осыпания штукатурки.
(Я 25 лет прожил в первой парадной по пер. Топольского.)

----------


## Antique

> Я заинтересовалась этой дачей, которая совсем не одноэтажный домик


 А, ну да, это сильно перестроенные "сталинки", кажется на сайте Аркадия-Плаза для престижа их назвали дачами.

Дачи в Аркадии осталось всего две, дом Гагарина на Гагаринском плато и сгоревшая дача (якобы Докса") в санатории чуть севернее. На Гагаринском плато была ещё одна заброшенная дача, но её возможно уже снесли. Есть ещё башня от дачи рядом с Таврией.

----------


## Antique

> *усеченная пирамида с пикой-громоотводом в верхней части*.


 Разве это не шатровый купол? Купола могут быть любой формы.

----------


## тситарапеС

Только что общался со своим соседом по улице, очень пожилым человеком. Затронули тему 18-го, он говорит, что в определенный период параллельно 18-му трамваю там где сейчас тротуар Артилерийского училища ходил поезд, при чем конечная этого паровоза была в нынешнем парке Юбилейный, на 9-й станции. А там, собственно, была береговая батарея, под которой находился небольшой склад боеприпасов. Когда немцы уходили, то по этой ветке привезли и сбросили в обрыв очень много провизии и вся Одесса ходила туда за консервами. Я вот вспоминаю, что там над самым обрывом есть бетонная стеночка, очень старой закладки, может для дальномера. А еще помню, как в 90-м году начали и быстро остановили стройку над яхтклубом (где Кивалов сейчас), тогда писали в газете, что нашли снаряды неразорвавшиеся и строить опасно. Теперь вот думаю, может это тот самый склад боеприпасов с оползнем съехал?

----------


## Trs

Да, эта ветка была, во многом из-за неё закрыли линию 26-го трамвая в Аркадию. Ну и из-за низкого пассажиропотока тоже.

----------


## kravshik

> Только что общался со своим соседом по улице, очень пожилым человеком. Затронули тему 18-го, он говорит, что в определенный период параллельно 18-му трамваю там где сейчас тротуар Артилерийского училища ходил поезд, при чем конечная этого паровоза была в нынешнем парке Юбилейный, на 9-й станции. А там, собственно, была береговая батарея, под которой находился небольшой склад боеприпасов. Когда немцы уходили, то по этой ветке привезли и сбросили в обрыв очень много провизии и вся Одесса ходила туда за консервами. Я вот вспоминаю, что там над самым обрывом есть бетонная стеночка, очень старой закладки, может для дальномера. А еще помню, как в 90-м году начали и быстро остановили стройку над яхтклубом (где Кивалов сейчас), тогда писали в газете, что нашли снаряды неразорвавшиеся и строить опасно. Теперь вот думаю, может это тот самый склад боеприпасов с оползнем съехал?


 Да там была арт батарея №39 ,вполне возможно что там были найдены остатки боеприпасов со взорванной позиции батареи,с артпогребов,и там был сброшен с обрыва состав,вполне вероятно тоже частично с боеприпасами... ,одно время там даже лежал сам паровоз....

остатки казематов и служебных помещений остались под землей,также остался в сохранности и домик радиосвязи.,даже с агит надписью военых времен частично сохранившейся..

----------


## Antique

> остался в сохранности и домик радиосвязи.,даже с агит надписью военых времен частично сохранившейся..


 Это вы про швейцарскую дачу конца ХІХ - начала ХХ века на Литературной? Я видел на ней какую-то военную надпись, думал что военкомат устроили.

----------


## kravshik

> Это вы про швейцарскую дачу конца ХІХ - начала ХХ века на Литературной? Я видел на ней какую-то военную надпись, думал что военкомат устроили.


 Ну да ... а у него есть еще такое " неофициальное " название???

----------


## Antique

> Ну да ... а у него есть еще такое " неофициальное " название???


 Это не имя собственное, "швейцарскую" написано с маленькой буквы.

----------


## тситарапеС

О месте которое чуть-чуть рядом - было мне лет 5, мы с мамой любили ездить на велосипедах от дома (Львовская) на 10-ю станцию и дальше в Аркадию. Сперва по спуску вниз до инвалидного пляжа, потом мимо спасательной станции по второму ярусу и вверх по ступенькам грота (был такой на 10-й, лет 10 как снесли) потом вниз мимо причала на 10-й, потом упирались в стройку под той самой 39-й батареей. Некоторое время через дырки в заборе можно было проехать назквозь, потом вниз по тропке на пирс и вдоль по нему до ротонды перед Аркадией, ну и там 6 ступенек и главная аллея. Так вот у меня есть пара вопросиков по этому маршрутику.
1. Вагонетки. в самом низу спуска на 10-ю фонтана дорогу пересекают рельсики и слева в скале тоннель и несколько вагонеточек припаркованных. Стояли там сколько себя помню, это связано с системой отвода грунтовых вод?
2. Сооружение - навес на уровне 39 батареи на месте той самой стройки,  выглядит очень похоже на крышу овощных рядов привоза. 
3. Корабль под канатной дорогой, по детским воспоминаниям стоял то ли полувытащенным на берег, то ли очень близко к берегу, большой, как несколько буксиров в длину, и выше. Если у кого есть фото 80-х годов этой местности, буду очень благодарен!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

1. Сегодня с Десятой Станции в Аркадию напрямую по побережью не проедешь уже по совсем другой причине ))))).
2. Корабль в Отраде под подвесной дорогой -- учебное судно "Экватор"
Вложение 9427702
dumskaya

viknaodessa.od.ua
К сожалению, до сегодняшнего дня, это судно приказало долго жить.

----------


## BoB4ick

> 1. Сегодня с Десятой Станции в Аркадию напрямую по побережью не проедешь уже по совсем другой причине ))))).


 По какой другой причине? Там и сегодня мешает проехать исключительно стройка.

----------


## kravshik

Одесский яхт клуб. учебное судно "Экватор". К сожалению в 90-х было продано в Турцию на металлолом...

----------


## kravshik

вот еще интересный снимок,с колесным !!! пароходом на переднем плане,вдалеке виден "Экватор"

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> По какой другой причине? Там и сегодня мешает проехать исключительно стройка.


 Стройка мало сказано. Грандиозный "дворец", буквально нависающий над морем и перегородивший все дорожки.

----------


## тситарапеС

Огромное спасибо! "Экватор" кормой к берегу, я его именно таким и видел! Жаль,что нет его больше, достопримечательность и студентам полезно, не всё же на компьютере познается. Кстати, осенью заехал по традиции на "свое место" в Черноморку, там где трамвай кольцо делает, у переправы почти, так там слева таможня теперь, а справа за забором на суше а подстваках стоит небольшой кораблик, там и табличка имеется о том, что это учебно-тренировочная база мореходки, но размером он как "Ванкувер", не сравнить с "Экватором", конечно..

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Огромное спасибо! "Экватор" кормой к берегу, я его именно таким и видел! Жаль,что нет его больше, достопримечательность и студентам полезно, не всё же на компьютере познается. Кстати, осенью заехал по традиции на "свое место" в Черноморку, там где трамвай кольцо делает, у переправы почти, так там слева таможня теперь, а справа за забором на суше а подстваках стоит небольшой кораблик, там и табличка имеется о том, что это учебно-тренировочная база мореходки, но размером он как "Ванкувер", не сравнить с "Экватором", конечно..


 Это место я знаю. Только это не Черноморка, а дальше, за Совиньоном: Бурлачья Балка, рядом с переправой. Село, которое формально входит в состав города Ильичёвск. Рыбный порт называется конечная 27 трамвая (над которым, кстати, с прошлого года нависла угроза закрытия и исчезновения). Там и пляжа как такового нет, только бетонные блоки, но место неплохое, хоть и компактное, но мне понравилось. И справа за бетонным забором у побережья действительно стоит на ножках-подставках небольшое судёнышко.

----------


## тситарапеС

> Это место я знаю. Только это не Черноморка, а дальше, за Совиньоном: Бурлачья Балка, рядом с переправой. Село, которое формально входит в состав города Ильичёвск. Рыбный порт называется конечная 27 трамвая (над которым, кстати, с прошлого года нависла угроза закрытия и исчезновения). Там и пляжа как такового нет, только бетонные блоки, но место неплохое, хоть и компактное, но мне понравилось. И справа за бетонным забором у побережья действительно стоит на ножках-подставках небольшое судёнышко.


  Да-да, там притопленные бетонные пнельки,сваи, лет 25 назад еще буксир на мели сидел, я там каждый год бывю, мам когда-то приводила меня туда смотреть на порт, вот и привязался к этому месту.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Вот это судно: "Авант".

Автор: antikrot · [Украина] Киев           Дата: 7 октября 2012 г.
http://fleetphoto.ru/photo/83941/
Согласись, что это никак не Черноморка )))))))))))).

----------


## Киров

А ещё раньше на месте "Экватора"стоял"Чехов"...

----------


## тситарапеС

> Согласись, что это никак не Черноморка )))))))))))).


 Согласен-согласен, это я так, по привычке. у нас был такой маршрутец - до Черноморки, там мороженное, оттуда на трамвайчике на переправу, там наблюдаем за кранами и как живут рыбки на мелкой глубине, потом домой)

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А у меня наоборот. Сначала Бурлачья Балка, потом обед в Черноморке с доброй порцией вина и на трамвай на Одессу )))))).

----------


## тситарапеС

> А ещё раньше на месте "Экватора"стоял"Чехов"...


 Нашел! http://i54.fastpic.ru/big/2013/0113/04/b27d6796f00921cd1b81d426e7a86b04.jpg

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> вот еще интересный снимок,с колесным !!! пароходом на переднем плане,вдалеке виден "Экватор"


  Колесный пароход, похоже, построен для фильма "Морской волк". Там же на съемках его и утопили.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А какое девственно чистое, посмотрите, побережье! Без новостроев! Давно мы его видели таким?

----------


## Jorjic

> Колесный пароход, похоже, построен для фильма "Морской волк". Там же на съемках его и утопили.


 Тогда понятно. А то я уже начал лихорадочно вспоминать, что это за пароход.

----------


## Inna_Z

Еще в 50-х 60-х между Одессой и Херсоном курсировали "Орион" и "Славянск", по крайней мере один из них был колесным. Но вроде поменьше размером. Отплывали они от старого морвокзала. В районе яхтклуба явно что-то декоративное. А, кстати, может быть, сохранились где-то фотографии этих суденышек? Хотелось бы сравнить со своими детскими впечатлениями

----------


## тситарапеС

А я помню в 90-м, кажется, году пароход колесный притянули к пирсу Г-шке на 15-й фонтана. Лермонтов, помоему. Пришвартовали, я малым был лазил по нему, прячась от охраны, а потом его сожгли. Фоток в инете ненашел, стоял он там месяца 4...

----------


## Ричар

> Колесный пароход, похоже, построен для фильма "Морской волк". Там же на съемках его и утопили.


 Колесный пароход по ходу и есть тот самый "А.П.Чехов". В 74-м его убрали,вместо него поставили брандвахту.

----------


## BoB4ick

Попалось пару фоток побережья. Хозяин не помнит ни времени ни точного места.
Снималось для берегоукрепительных работ.

По первой более-менее понятно - район Дачи Ковалевского.
По второй говорит - возможно Отрада.

----------


## Ranke

1989
foto by Krigen

 1993
foto by marimatwo

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Да, точно! Martinez это бутафория для "Морского волка". На "Чехов" он не тянет, маловат слишком.

----------


## Trs

Уважаемые знатоки, пожалуйста, напомните, откуда фото? Через где оно попало на Одессастори?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Я боюсь ошибиться, но на Одессу что-то мало похоже )))).
Больше на какое-то местечко средней полосы.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Уважаемые знатоки, пожалуйста, напомните, откуда фото? Через где оно попало на Одессастори?


 Года 3-4 т.н. мы обсуждали это фото. Активно принимал участие в обсуждении форумчанин Малютка, кажись он его и разместил.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я боюсь ошибиться, но на Одессу что-то мало похоже )))).
> Больше на какое-то местечко средней полосы.


 А море на заднем фоне и как минимум одно судно не видим?
Это точно Одесса, мы тогда долго спорили.

----------


## Trs

Это не море. Это Молдаванка. Снято с пожарной каланчи на Новорыбной очень-очень давно. Один из домов в кадре снесён лет десять назад, остальные в основном перестроены и/или снесены ещё раньше.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Улица Новорыбная, она же Пантелеймоновская без всякого трамвая и даже конки?

----------


## kravshik

> Улица Новорыбная, она же Пантелеймоновская без всякого трамвая и даже конки?


 Очень непохоже....слишком широкая и открытая" улица

и все равно стиль зданий в общем виде города ,ну никак не воспринимается как для Одессы...

если это город ранних времен-то для ранних времен,очень много относительно уже высоких зданий,Одесса слишком ранних времен была пониже....один два этажа...

----------


## Antique

Да, Одесса ХІХ века - это не что-то однородное. Уже в середине 19 века это уже была не та Одесса, а в конце 19 и подавно, что уже говорить о 20-м.

----------


## job2001

А если принять вариантом вид с каланчи на Ришельевскую? тогда и море на месте

----------


## Antique

> А если принять вариантом вид с каланчи на Ришельевскую? тогда и море на месте


 Зачем, если это Пантелеймоновская? Вы посмотрите на ширину участков, такие располагались исключительно возле рынков да в Щепному ряду.

----------


## Trs

Это Новорыбная. Сравните с аэрофотосъёмкой.

+ на углу Екатерининской стоит дом, который снесли чуть больше десяти лет назад.
+ за ним стоят дома с колоннами, построенные Фраполли.
+ отлично прослеживается Новорыбная, Екатерининская, Старорезничная, Шалашный переулок, Резничный переулок.

----------


## kravshik

> А если принять вариантом вид с каланчи на Ришельевскую? тогда и море на месте


 МИнутут-Еще раз????  Вид с каланчи на Ришельевскую!-это вид прямо противоположенный от моря.....Вы перепутали чуток....))

ребята ,мне кажется это просто вид зеркальный...переверните фото,тогда море на месте окажется

----------


## Trs

*Это не море! Не море! Не оно!*

Вот фабрика: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=99&pid=10878
Вот типовая лавка, они видны: http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=99&pid=4639

----------


## polvnic

> Еще в 50-х 60-х между Одессой и Херсоном курсировали "Орион" и "Славянск", по крайней мере один из них был колесным. Но вроде поменьше размером. Отплывали они от старого морвокзала. В районе яхтклуба явно что-то декоративное. А, кстати, может быть, сохранились где-то фотографии этих суденышек? Хотелось бы сравнить со своими детскими впечатлениями


 Помню "Славянск" («Механик Звороно») - точно не колесный, грузопассажирский, ходил на Херсон. А вот из колесных в 50-х знаю только "Киев" - ходил Одесса - Измаил. Немного подробней: 
http://polvnic.livejournal.com/14823.html  http://polvnic.livejournal.com/15023.html

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

увеличить
Интересна история этой фотографии, которая очутилась на Одессастори. Много лет назад она и ещё две похожие попали ко мне случайно в середине восьмидесятых годов ещё в школьном возрасте. Я их буквально нашёл, они валялись в траве около гаражей у железной дороги недалеко от платформы Шевченко, кто-то выбросил, а я их прихватил. Снимки были сами по себе маленькие, размером примерно 6х9 см. На обороте карандашом писался год -- 1963. Хотя снимки были маленькими, но довольно чёткими и мелкие детали можно было рассмотреть при увеличительном стекле. Я сразу узнал подъезд к станции Одесса Сортировочная, место сегодняшнего Северного парка станции, пропарочной станции и вида домов Лузановки на заднем плане. На Одессастори снимок мог попасть двумя путями: либо истинный автор и хозяин через многие годы вдруг нашёл у себя и выставил свои снимки, либо с ОТФ (Одесский транспортный форум), где несколько лет назад его выложил с моего ведома мой брат. Но на сегодняшний момент, к сожалению, оригиналы у меня где-то затерялись.
Г.Ы. Я ни на что не претендую, так как не я автор снимка, но я более чем уверен, что это скан именно с того экземпляра, что хранился у меня много лет.
Г.Ы.Ы. Всё-таки не стерпел и перерыл своё хранилище и нашёл оригинал. Правда с годом ошибся. На обороте пишется: апрель 1962.
Вложение 9440357
Вложение 9440356
Из личного собрания.

----------


## Antique

Когда-то brassl со всей сети собирал фотографии, проверял разные издания, может он и сейчас фотографии собирает, но уже не публично. Возможно он и нашёл их на ОТФ.

----------


## kravshik

> Когда-то brassl со всей сети собирал фотографии, проверял разные издания, может он и сейчас фотографии собирает, но уже не публично. Возможно он и нашёл их на ОТФ.


 К сожалению Сергей ( БРАССЛ) получил за свое доброе дело -кучу гембеля на свою голову....и теперь мало того,что он не ведет Одесса-Стори!!,так он перестал общаться тут и на форуме с нами ,а жаль...большое спасибо "тем "  кто сподвиг его на это в том числе и тут  на форуме....теперь мы потеряли интересного собеседника тут на форуме....очередной раз убеждаешься,что наши модераторы тут имеют свое м мнение ....

С Сергеем я общался недавно..жив ,здоров,но вот Одесса -Стори ...итд.....уже не ведет...

вот уж поистине *Ни одно доброе дело не остается безнаказанным*-или *сделал доброе дело -быстрее отойди в сторону,чтобы не накрыло волной благодарности......*

----------


## doc-men

На 412 странице этой ветки есть цитата пользователя Trinch с этой фоткой. На фотке нет логотипа OdessaStory. 
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=17805395&viewfull=1#post17805395

----------


## Antique

> На фотке нет логотипа OdessaStory.


 Это не имеет значения, так как новые поступления сначала загружались на форум, а потом или одновременно на Odessastory.




> вот уж поистине *Ни одно доброе дело не остается безнаказанным*-или *сделал доброе дело -быстрее отойди в сторону,чтобы не накрыло волной благодарности......*


 Вы преувеличиваете, дело это хлопотное, не более. Никто никого не заставлял.

----------


## kravshik

> Вы преувеличиваете, дело это хлопотное, не более.* Никто никого не заставлял*[/B].


 Вот и очередное подтверждение ....моих слов .......

Сообщение от kravshik  Посмотреть сообщение
*вот уж поистине Ни одно доброе дело не остается безнаказанным-или сделал доброе дело -быстрее отойди в сторону,чтобы не накрыло волной благодарности......*

я знаю о чем говорю...был разговор с автором-разглашать не буду!

----------


## translator

> Разве это не шатровый купол? Купола могут быть любой формы.


 Нет, на нашем доме была пирамида. Что-то типа этого:

----------


## burgui69

чудное название у яхты вторая снизу

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Слишком малое фото, чтоб что-то вообще рассмотреть )))).

----------


## Antique

> Нет, на нашем доме была пирамида. Что-то типа этого:


 Ну вот, я же говорю - шатровый купол, причём ещё и барочный как оказалось. Спасибо за рисунок.

----------


## Скрытик

> К сожалению Сергей ( БРАССЛ) получил за свое доброе дело -кучу гембеля на свою голову....и теперь мало того,что он не ведет Одесса-Стори!!,так он перестал общаться тут и на форуме с нами ,а жаль...большое спасибо "тем "  кто сподвиг его на это в том числе и тут  на форуме....теперь мы потеряли интересного собеседника тут на форуме....очередной раз убеждаешься,что наши модераторы тут имеют свое м мнение ....


 Простите, но модераторы в данном случае абсолютно не при чем. Сергей обиделся, что форумчане (а не модераторы) не поддержали его в новогоднем конкурсе. 
Кроме того, он увлекается историей не только Одессы, но и творчеством В.В.Высоцкого, чему и уделяет сейчас больше всего времени.
У нас у каждого свои тараканы в голове, давайте не будем голословно разбрасываться обвинениями.
Желающие возобновить работу, которую делал Сергей по прежнему ищутся и если кто готов, добро пожаловать в Л.С.
Думаю большинство видят сколько интересных фото появляется на Фейсбуке в последнее время. Но ФБ практически нереально использовать для такой каталогизации.

----------


## kravshik

> чудное название у яхты вторая снизу


 исправьте,а то посмотреть хочется,а никак..

----------


## kravshik

> Простите, но модераторы в данном случае абсолютно не при чем. Сергей обиделся, что форумчане (а не модераторы) не поддержали его в новогоднем конкурсе. 
> Кроме того, он увлекается историей не только Одессы, но и творчеством В.В.Высоцкого, чему и уделяет сейчас больше всего времени.
> У нас у каждого свои тараканы в голове, давайте не будем голословно разбрасываться обвинениями.
> Желающие возобновить работу, которую делал Сергей по прежнему ищутся и если кто готов, добро пожаловать в Л.С.
> Думаю большинство видят сколько интересных фото появляется на Фейсбуке в последнее время. Но ФБ практически нереально использовать для такой каталогизации.


 Согласен,у каждого своя ситуация....готов не сильно затягивать эту тему,это было просто к слову,раз уж вспомнили наш интересный проект "Одесса-Стори"

а насчет Фейсбука, интересно оттуда каким образом можно пополнять и развивать нашу галлерею??

прошу как администратора -подсказать пожалуйста,правильное направление ,в плане пополнения снимками с других ресурсов...чтобы это было сделано грамотно,

да и на одноклассниках иногда появляется что-то необычное и интересное,правда там часто наоборот происходит)))) интересные фото появляются с ОДесса-СТОри"))
но бывают и новинки...

----------


## kravshik

> в свете появления у brassl-a вот этого рисунка третий раз апну тему 
> 
> подписано как "Новорыбная, (угол Старорезничной) 
> построено в начале 1870-х". 
> (Хотя скорее это вид со Старорезничной. А сам завод находится между Старорезничной и Новорыбной, потому что не очень себе представляю как может быть *угол* Новорыбной и Старорезничной.) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 друзья,вот нашлось старое обсуждение этого фото,неужели таки была у нас такая фабрика,очень сильно выбивающаяся из общего стиля этажности и доминирующая так над кварталом.....!!??

----------


## Viktoz

> исправьте,а то посмотреть хочется,а никак..


 Это Сталкер. 


Взял тут

----------


## Скрытик

> а насчет Фейсбука, интересно оттуда каким образом можно пополнять и развивать нашу галлерею??


 Что бы не нарушать авторское право, то для фотографий, которые выкладываются из собственных (семейных) архивов обязательно нужно спросить автора. Редко кто будет против. Для сканов старых фотографий достаточно указания первоисточника и откуда взяли информацию. Естественно, источник нужно указывать и в первом случае.

----------


## kravshik

> Что бы не нарушать авторское право, то для фотографий, которые выкладываются из собственных (семейных) архивов обязательно нужно спросить автора. Редко кто будет против. Для сканов старых фотографий достаточно указания первоисточника и откуда взяли информацию. Естественно, источник нужно указывать и в первом случае.


 спасибо за ответ,честно говоря понял ,что опять все зыбко-те как договоришься....будем указывать источник и договариваться по ситуации....

----------


## Скрытик

Ничего зыбкого. На многих сайтах внизу примечание "При перепечатке материала ссылка на первоисточник обязательна". Этого достаточно, что бы избежать обвинения в плагиате.

----------


## Trs

Одесса есть на Домофото: http://domofoto.ru/cities/4/

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Ничего зыбкого. На многих сайтах внизу примечание "При перепечатке материала ссылка на первоисточник обязательна". Этого достаточно, что бы избежать обвинения в плагиате.


 А вообще, в чём проблема? Не вижу никаких проблем при использовании фото с обязательным указанием источника (первоисточника). Это просто и не тяжело, и нет предмета для недоразумений, я так думаю.

----------


## Antique

Предмет недоразумений - авторские права, которые не позволяют распространять произведения созданные после 1952 года. По этому разрешение приходиться испрашивать.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Одесса есть на Домофото: http://domofoto.ru/cities/4/


 В самых новых фото на сайте есть даже двор на Коблевской 40, где я жил в 1977 -- 1981 годах.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Предмет недоразумений - авторские права, которые не позволяют распространять произведения созданные после 1952 года. По этому разрешение приходиться испрашивать.


 Что, даже недостаточно просто ссылки на источник (с указанием автора)?

----------


## Antique

> Что, даже недостаточно просто ссылки на источник (с указанием автора)?


 Ссылка это второстепенный аспект, закон в самую первую очередь защищает исключительное право автора на публикацию. В нашей стране ратифицирована задним числом конвенция о защите авторских прав принятая в 1952 году.

Некоторое время назад в этой теме возникали дискуссии, некоторые участники пытались найти лазейки пытаясь как-то оригинально трактовать различные понятия. Но я никогда не слышал о том, чтобы в суде это помогало.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, очень жаль, что в таком случае не спасает даже ссылка и точное указание источника с автором. Интересно, а когда произошло это "заднее число"? Это, я так понял, что в какой-то определённый день проставляют на документе прошлую дату, тем самым подводя под монастырь тех, кто попадает под люфт между сроком начала действия закона и его фактической ратификацией?

----------


## Antique

> Интересно, а когда произошло это "заднее число"? Это, я так понял, что в какой-то определённый день проставляют на документе прошлую дату, тем самым подводя под монастырь тех, кто попадает под люфт между сроком начала действия закона и его фактической ратификацией?


 Может быть я не так выразился, в общем речь идёт об обратной силе закона . Кажется с 2001-го года действие закона об авторском праве стало работать в отношении произведений созданных с 1952 года, а до этого было с начала 1990-х. Жаль что тогда в начале 2000-х не было никаких протестов под Радой, депутаты принимали что хотели.

----------


## Viacheslaw

> Одесса есть на Домофото: http://domofoto.ru/cities/4/


 А где писать за неточность информации по конкретному объекту?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А где писать за неточность информации по конкретному объекту?


 А неточностей, мягко говоря, хватает. Примером, у Молодой Гвардии, у развилки, где начинается Николаевская дорога, обозначено как улица Бочарова. И так на несколько фото. 

  *Показать скрытый текст* *неточность*А фото улицы Паустовской обозначено как улица Высоцкая. Пардон за имена прилагательные в названиях, но я уже объяснял своё видение вопроса.

----------


## Antique

> А неточностей, мягко говоря, хватает. Примером, у Молодой Гвардии, у развилки, где начинается Николаевская дорога, обозначено как улица Бочарова. И так на несколько фото. 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *неточность*А фото улицы Паустовской обозначено как улица Высоцкая. Пардон за имена прилагательные в названиях, но я уже объяснял своё видение вопроса.


 Так это OpenstreetMaps или Яндекс так отображает. Сайт подгружает информацию с них.

----------


## Trs

Карты — это не наше. Наше — это сведения в базе данных. А фотографий с улицы Паустовского на сайте нет вообще ни одного, равно как и записей в БД.

----------


## Trs

Красный переулок, 3 — дом выпотрошен и наполовину снесён со двора.

Ришельевская, 11 (узкий дом в центре квартала) — внутренние конструкции разбирают после пожара, крыши нет, фасад сильно перекосило. Может быть, в скором времени «самообрушится».

----------


## Antique

Похоже дом сначала подожгли, теперь доламывают. А ведь интересный был дом І-й половины ХІХ века, таким домам счёт идёт на единицы и странно, что он не в списке памятников.

----------


## Antique

Размер зоны, которую собираются включить в ЮНЕСКО сократится: http://omr.gov.ua/ru/news/67914/. Очень непонятно, как происходит процесс обсуждения, похоже снова нет общественного контроля.  В статье заявлено, что в числе прочих принимали участия "краеведы, историки Одесского национального университета им. И. Мечникова", а кто именно?

Нет чтобы внести всё ядро в пределах черты Порто-Франко, так пытаются найти какие-то якобы "сохранившие аутентичность традиционной архитектурной среды" участки.

----------


## viknaodessa

Коллеги, есть просьба. Совсем скоро 140 лет со дня рождения В.П. Филатова. Стали собирать страничку на проекте "Старая Одесса в фото" - http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?institut_filatova Еще нет выверенных подтекстовок и текста, но что-то уже вырисовывается. Если у кого что имеется - ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ пожалуйста. (Почта [email protected]).

----------


## kravshik

Может кого заинтересует ,тут у нас много интересующихся "За Одессу"




> Старинные фотографии одесских мастерских и не только.
> Стоимость одной - 40 грн.
> Находятся на Таирова (район Клюшки).
> 093-0222794

----------


## Скруджжж

> Размер зоны, которую собираются включить в ЮНЕСКО сократится: http://omr.gov.ua/ru/news/67914/. Очень непонятно, как происходит процесс обсуждения, похоже снова нет общественного контроля.  В статье заявлено, что в числе прочих принимали участия "краеведы, историки Одесского национального университета им. И. Мечникова", а кто именно?
> 
> *Нет чтобы внести всё ядро в пределах черты Порто-Франко, так пытаются найти какие-то якобы "сохранившие аутентичность традиционной архитектурной среды" участки.*


 наверное всё ядро целиком не пытаются включить, поскольку эта затея обречена на провал.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Красный переулок, 3 — дом выпотрошен и наполовину снесён со двора.
> 
> Ришельевская, 11 (узкий дом в центре квартала) — внутренние конструкции разбирают после пожара, крыши нет, фасад сильно перекосило. Может быть, в скором времени «самообрушится».


 http://omr.gov.ua/acts/projects/committee/68003/

----------


## Trs

Там уже никто не живёт. Невозможно жить в доме, в котором нет перекрытия между этажами и внутренних стен.

----------


## Antique

> наверное всё ядро целиком не пытаются включить, поскольку эта затея обречена на провал.


 Так потеря аутентичности примерно одинаковая. А застройка театральной площади упомянутой в резолюции имеет отвратительную сохранность и посредственную аутентичность. Вот недавно заново построили дом Бекеля так там надстроили несколько этажей замаскированных под мансарду.

Прежде чем думать о ЮНЕСКО городу не мешало бы позаботиться о возвращения аутентичного облика фасадам, демонтажом этажей, мансард, конструкций на балконах, кондиционеров, вывесок.

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 9472441

Кажись, такой фотографии у нас нет.

----------


## exse

Может и было:

Одесса зима 1890-1891.

----------


## exse



----------


## Старая яхна

О! Вторая фотка Богдана Хмельницкого - книжный магазин "Горизонт"!  Сколько деньжищ карманных там оставлено в детстве....

----------


## kravshik

> Вложение 9472814Вложение 9472815Вложение 9472816Вложение 9472817Вложение 9472818Вложение 9472819


 спасибо за фото!
вроде первое фото уже было и решили ,что это не Одесские катакомбы,а Крым,вроде Аджимушкай.....говорил спец по Катакомбам,можно сказать наш Одесский Гуру по ним.

----------


## victor.odessa

И ещё одна фотка.

Вложение 9473475

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вложение 9472814Вложение 9472815Вложение 9472816Вложение 9472817Вложение 9472818Вложение 9472819


 Первое фото- Пантикапей.
Скифский курган Куль-Оба.

----------


## kravshik

> И ещё одна фотка.
> 
> Вложение 9473475


 Французкий бульвар -это фото насколько я помню,для какого-то фильма,чуть ли не "Ликвидация"......кстати даже видно немного "постановочности"...

очень сейчас стало грустно на Французском....рельсы заржавели......5ка не ходит---трели трамвайной ,классической не слышно....пустынно....но если отвлечься,то   хорошо и приятно.....весеннее настроение...

----------


## Kamin

Первое фото на 30347 - это Крым, Керчь

----------


## Antique

Царский курган

----------


## Спокойствие

Румыны на "Шевроле".
Одесса 1942

http://clasate.cimec.ro/Poza.asp?tit...44651E9B99829F

Украинский театр. 1942 г.

http://clasate.cimec.ro/Poza.asp?tit...E84E13407D4576

Стадион ЧМП

http://clasate.cimec.ro/Poza.asp?tit...F6D32F4C36BE91

Вид на порт.
http://clasate.cimec.ro/Poza.asp?tit...BA53E02A06D67E

Потёмкинская лестница.

http://clasate.cimec.ro/Poza.asp?tit...0E1E75E063D84C

Оперный театр. 1942 г.
http://clasate.cimec.ro/Poza.asp?tit...21B5735690E594

Дюк в 1942 году.
http://clasate.cimec.ro/Poza.asp?tit...04DEBF8BED0EAE

Пушкин Александр Сергеевич.
http://clasate.cimec.ro/Poza.asp?tit...8A211F54F7F627

Три румынки в Одессе. Похоже, в Горсаду.
http://clasate.cimec.ro/Poza.asp?tit...62E3D3022ADFBE

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> И ещё одна фотка.
> 
> Вложение 9473475


  Это съемки фильма "Огни притона". Год примерно 2006-й.

----------


## Спокойствие

Революционные румыны в Одессе. 1917 год.
http://abm.arbejdermuseet.dk/ABAV/ma...OffLetter=&SD=

Девичье  греческое училище Родоканаки на Троицкой .
http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/images/3E31.045.JPG

Воспитанницы училища.
http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/images/3E31.043.JPG

Преподаватели и воспитанницы училища Родоканаки.
http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/images/3E31.046.JPG

Одесские гимназисты. 1902-1903 гг.
http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/images/3E31.039.JPG

----------


## Спокойствие

Такие виды уже были?

Одесса времён НЭПа.

1) Потёмкинская лестница до реставрации в 1933 г.
http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Preview/18659947.jpg

2)Привокзальная площадь.
Собор уже без крестов.
http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Preview/18659954.jpg

3) "Торгсин" на Польском спуске.
http://www.bildarchivaustria.at/Preview/18659940.jpg

----------


## victor.odessa

> Такие виды уже были?


 Нет.

----------


## Шевченко Нина

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/13018_840972065975289_4652784325926357891_n.jpg?oh  =a9cd203b0d4a19d4771523a6cf9c5260&oe=55971AD3&__gd  a__=1430962640_80825abfdff85ff3a6f644f2ba3ad676
Тот самый, как говорили в Одессе, "большой" или "великий" Пуриц.

----------


## viknaodessa

Попалась такая фотография - утверждается, что Одесса (из сугубо одесского памятного фотоальбома 50-х годов). Где это может быть?

----------


## kravshik

http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2569395



поддержите единомышленника и тему....

----------


## Скрытик

> Попалась такая фотография - утверждается, что Одесса (из сугубо одесского памятного фотоальбома 50-х годов). Где это может быть?
> Вложение 9494790


 Думаю Университет Мечникова. Точнее не скажу, давно не бывал в больших залах. Может быть Большая Физическая...

----------


## Viktoz

> Думаю Университет Мечникова. Точнее не скажу, давно не бывал в больших залах. Может быть Большая Физическая...


 Не, это точно не БФ... 

Возможно какой-то ДК при заводе или фабрике.

----------


## Скрытик

Там на плакате что-то про Науку, вот я и подумал про Универ.

----------


## viknaodessa

> Там на плакате что-то про Науку, вот я и подумал про Универ.


 Пишется «Общепризнанно, что никакая наука не может развиваться и преуспевать без борьбы мнений, без свободы критики» И.В. Сталин

----------


## Antique

Очень интересная фотография дверей Одесской контрольной палаты (в то время уже Медицинского училища) размещена в статье " Кириченко Юрий Николаевич. История одного медицинского училища в событиях и лицах. Кронштадт - Баку - Одесса"


1y ryad sleva napravo: Vitya_Krivoy, Vitya_Manzyuk
2y ryad: Grisha Kovalchuk, Naum Stolyar
Odessa 1965 god


Здание - памятник архитектуры, неплохо бы Управлению памятников заняться этим заведением уничтожившим оригинальные двери.

Там же такое фото у пассажа Менделевича:


Кстати, нашёл в блоге даже фотографию собственного авторства, ну да ладно... Хотя всё-таки достаточно возмутительно.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Попалась такая фотография - утверждается, что Одесса (из сугубо одесского памятного фотоальбома 50-х годов). Где это может быть?
> Вложение 9494790


  По-моему- сельскохозяйственный институт.
Он размещается в здании, где раньше готовили священников.
В 1948-1952 годах, были гонения на генетиков, сторонников Вавилова. 
Мне кажется, это одно из тех заседаний, которое хорошо описано в романе Дудинцева "Белые одежды".

Если есть в теме кто-то, из выпускников Одесского аграрного университета- помогите разобраться.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ....
> Кстати, нашёл в блоге даже фотографию собственного авторства, ну да ладно... Хотя всё-таки достаточно возмутительно.


 Я думаю, что автор блога, как порядочный гражданин, сделал ссылку на автора и первоисточник под Вашей фотографией. Или нет?

----------


## Antique

> Я думаю, что автор блога, как порядочный гражданин, сделал ссылку на автора и первоисточник под Вашей фотографией. Или нет?


 А вот и нет  

Есть даже книга где встречаются мои фотографии. Кажется научный труд, но труд со всех сторон отвратительный - всё нет времени поругать в теме литературы и издание, и рецензентов из ОГАСА.

----------


## Мы111ка

Из семейного альбома.1958год.Лузановка.  Написано на 1  и 2 фото.Я уверена,т.к.мама жила на Поездной и ездила на пляж всегда на электричке бесплатно(как сотрудник ж.д),вплоть до 80-х годов

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Первое фото -- явно Лузановка, спору нет. А второе? Где и какая станция, интересно? Хотя, и неважно, бо никаких рядом сооружений, чтоб привязаться, нету. Вагон, судя по маркировке -- Одесский, с полками, выражаясь по современному, плацкартный. Я лично живьём в работе такие старинные деревянные вагоны уже не застал -- только по фотографиям и кино. Хотя они как общие ещё ездили в шестидесятые (до 1970 года) в местных поездах (Одесса -- Харьков, Одесса -- Знаменка, Одесса -- Измаил, Котовск -- Помошная, Котовск -- Вапнярка и некоторые другие). Если принять Лузановскую версию дальше, то тогда мы видим на втором фото станцию Одесса Сортировочная, она же Лузановка. А вагон может быть в составе пригородного поезда на локомотивной (вполне возможно, что паровозной ещё) тяге. Пригородный поезд Одесса -- Колосовка (до т.н."электрички", а точнее, электропоезда, ещё очень далеко), на котором можно было легко ездить от Одессы Малой или Поездной в Лузановку на пляж, и его общий вагон с бесплатным проездом для железнодорожников.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Сегодняшний взрыв на Коблевской 40 как раз произошёл в парадной, где была наша когда-то коммунальная квартира. Офис ПС, где взорвалась бомба, расположен в полуподвальной части внутреннего флигеля (цокольный этаж), того самого, что по проекту Попова. Там давно уже никакой квартиры не было (точнее, квартира уже считалась бывшей и была выведена из состава жилого фонда, а в то время, когда мы там жили (1977 -- 1981 гг.) там располагалась какая-то лаборатория.
Вот такой вид имеет моя бывшая парадная:

verhovenstvo.com

s017.radikal.ru 
Дверь в полуподвальный блок парадной -- налево от экспозиции (правое фото). Взрыв был такой силы, что вылетели стёкла крыла дома напротив через двор и упали блоки почтовых ящиков в парадной (там была когда-то наша ячейка), что хорошо видно на снимке.
Я так понял, что взрыв произошёл не в самом офисе-квартире, а в коридорчике полуподвального блока, который имел окошко во двор. Оно, это окошко, и вылетело вместе со взрывом. Была снесена старинная входная дверь с витой декоративной решёткой (вернётся ли она на своё место?)
[IMG]http://www.s.*******/s/4/section/newsInText/upload/images/news/intext/54f/80438e868c/14c3c4011124959b6a46cf5755d19b94.jpg[/IMG]
s.*******

slovo.odessa.ua
Бомба была оставлена, скорее всего, как раз перед самой дверью бывшей лаборатории, сегодняшнего офиса ПС, в этом самом коридорчике, недалеко от окошка.

----------


## Скруджжж

в деле сбережения исторического наследия без профилактического отстрела террористов не обойтись

----------


## Antique

Печально всё это, в подъезде было так красиво. Да, изловить бы этих подрывников, хотя если они сами подорвутся тоже будет неплохо.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

1960-ый год. Аркадия? Виден катер.

----------


## Serho

А в это время... Петя и Гаврик думают переживут ли они "Окаянные дни". Интересно, это числится как сквер?

----------


## viknaodessa

Проконсультировался со специалистом: Юрий Верба узнал на карточке 10-ю станцию.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Посмотрите, что выложили на фейсбуке! - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1556432304605008&set=gm.10213417712  26719&type=1&theater

----------


## ebreo

> Посмотрите, что выложили на фейсбуке! - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1556432304605008&set=gm.10213417712  26719&type=1&theater


  для тех,кого нет на ФБ 

"Фото из публикации Дяди Миши в Одесса, которую я помню" 
и вот такой один из комментов от автора: "Это фото находится в музее Рима.Сделано фото итальянским летчиком.Позже наклеены самолеты и перефотографированно.Он делал выставку фотографий своих полетов в 1929 году.А вот фамилию его не помню.Поищу"

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Обращает внимание на снимке отсутствие уже тогда фасадной части Дома Папудовых по Преображенской улице (когда он его потерял? Это место нынешнего цветочного базара) и "откушенные" верхние этажи со стороны Соборной площади.

----------


## Antique

> Обращает внимание на снимке отсутствие уже тогда фасадной части Дома Папудовых по Преображенской улице (когда он его потерял? Это место нынешнего цветочного базара) и "откушенные" верхние этажи со стороны Соборной площади.


 Пожар случился во времена Октябрьской революции. А со стороны соборной площади во ІІ-й пол ХХ в. был надстроен один этаж. Опять же, возможно верхние этажи были разобраны по причине упомянутого пожара.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Понятно.

----------


## doc-men

Очередная партия фотографий, выложенная Humus.
"Из альбома одной женщины. Отдых по-советски"


1949. Детский отдых в санатории «Ударник». Одесса



1951. Детский отдых в санатории. Одесса



1951. Детский отдых в санатории. Одесса



Одесса

Источник: http://humus.livejournal.com/4322702.html

----------


## Мы111ка

Горбатый мост. 1958 год

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Второе фото Горбатого Моста без проводов электрификации под мостом. Интересно, что когда в 1972 году до Одессы Главной тянули контактный провод, то оказалось, что габарит моста был довольно низок и перекрытия пролёта моста пришлось несколько приподнять. А сколько это перекрытие посбивало народу, ехавшего в Одессу при моде езды на крышах вагонов!
То что пролёты моста немного приподняли свидетельствуют небольшие добавочные бетонные подставки между опорами моста и перекрытиями, и довольно заметное до ремонта моста поднятие уровня проезжей части относительно подъезда к нему.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

07.11.1948. Одесса. Место определить не могу.

----------


## Мы111ка

Петро,на круглых опорах видно,что поднимали,правильно?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вложение 9519237 
> 07.11.1948. Одесса. Место определить не могу.


 Мысли в слух. Обратил внимание на то, что справа от входа в здание проходит сплошная стена, подпорная стена, как на Приморской улице. Отсутствуют окна. Возможно, это Приморская.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Петро,на круглых опорах видно,что поднимали,правильно?Вложение 9519433


 Да. На "круглых", точнее, средних опорах хорошо видно дополнительно "наращенный" бетонный слой, а на крайних опорах тоже заметен этот дополнительный слой. Не знаю, как там приподнимался пролёт, но по всей видимости, в освободившееся пространство заводилась арматура, снаружи делалась опалубка, затем заливался бетон, а потом перекрытие опускали на новую точку опоры, мне так кажется. Даже можно сравнить с фотографией от 1958 года, где видна средняя опора моста без дополнительного бетонного слоя.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Мысли в слух. Обратил внимание на то, что справа от входа в здание проходит сплошная стена, подпорная стена, как на Приморской улице. Отсутствуют окна. Возможно, это *Приморская*.


 Разве на Приморской улице было косое (не поперечное) каменное мощение дороги, как на Пушкинской? Да и стена, мне кажется, не подпорная, а самая обыкновенная стена здания.

----------


## Inna_Z

> Вложение 9519237 
> 07.11.1948. Одесса. Место определить не могу.


 Похоже на Первомайскую демонстрацию - по настроению, цветам, флагу у двери. Скорее, Пушкинская, по ней шла колонна
. А место как определить? Киоск был, киоск снесли. Мостовая - да

----------


## victor.odessa

> Похоже на Первомайскую демонстрацию - по настроению, цветам, флагу у двери. Скорее, Пушкинская, по ней шла колонна
> . А место как определить? Киоск был, киоск снесли. Мостовая - да


 Вход в здание, на котором висят флаги мне напоминает вход в дом Асвадурова (Пушкинская / Троицкая), но почему нет окон?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

в Затоке сносят раритетный шатёр игровых автоматов
а вот такой вид он имел год назад:

----------


## Скрытик

Может кому интересно - на ФБ увидел. Тынц.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Вложение 9519237 
> 07.11.1948. Одесса. Место определить не могу.


 
То же место, но другой ракурс.

----------


## Скрытик

Чем то площадь Мартыновского напоминает. Не Пушкинская - 100%

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Чем то площадь Мартыновского напоминает. Не Пушкинская - 100%


 Мне помнится, что на Дерибасовской оставались ролеты, в средине 70х. Но, это место напоминает Сов. Армии.

----------


## Trs

Напоминает Преображенскую / Троицкую.

----------


## kravshik

> в Затоке сносят раритетный шатёр игровых автоматовВложение 9520672
> а вот такой вид он имел год назад:Вложение 9520673Вложение 9520674Вложение 9520675Вложение 9520676Вложение 9520678


 напоминает балаганы на дореволюционных выставках....по типу как на Куликовом поле были ,и на Выставке в Александровском парке...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Вложение 9523273
> То же место, но другой ракурс.


 Важный артефакт -- косое мощение проезжей части улицы. Не на каждой одесской улице оно было. Практически везде было (и сейчас кое где ещё остаётся) поперечное мощение. Косое мощение в "елочку" сходу припоминается только на Пушкинской, а также на Петра Великого. Ещё с полквартала есть на Греческой улице между Пушкинской и Ришельевской. Это только сегодня что видно, а сколько закатано в асфальт и уже ничего толком сказать нельзя!

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> напоминает балаганы на дореволюционных выставках....по типу как на Куликовом поле были ,и на Выставке в Александровском парке...


 ну это скорее был балаган начала 90-х--конца 80-х

----------


## sashiki

Пост может показаться странным, но тоже эпоха... Те, кто постарше помнят возникшие в 70е "автоматные" пирожки, с повидлом  и ещё чем то, но именно повидло (По 5 коп. штука.) были самыми вкусными. Варились пирожки в масле. Стоял такой автомат в Аркадии где то недалеко от Жемчужины, ездили за пирожками на великах покупать аж с Дельфина.. Бывали они и по городу, продавались чаще всего "с пылу с жару" и были очень хороши. 
Последняя такая известная мне "точка" находилась на Преображенской, между Кирова и Чкалова, на краю большого гастронома с окошком на улицу. Варили они свои пирожки вручную, но вкус был тот же...
Иногда, проезжая мимо, покупал - семье нравилось. Могу ошибаться, но лет тридцать это работало. Теперь какой то жадный жлоб поставил там ларёк с электронным хламом... 
А ведь пирожки теперь становятся всё актуальней...  :smileflag:

----------


## sashiki

Кстати - кто знает, я слахал о двух обрушившихся домах в 1941 году, похоронивших в подвалах своих жильцов, укрывшихся там от налётов. Один - мать говорила был возле Нового базара, второй на Ремесленной где то. Сама она не ходила - только слыхала...

----------


## Trs

Всего двух? Вероятно, их было гораздо больше. На Ремесленной речь может идти о доме, угловом с Успенской.

----------


## Antique

На коблевской у пересечения с Ольгиевской интенсивно бомбили.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> На коблевской у пересечения с Ольгиевской интенсивно бомбили.


 Да, там на перекрёстке как раз четыре угловых дома очень похожих друг на друга послевоенной постройки.

----------


## sashiki

На немецких фотках есть разрушения. Но интересовали именно укрывавшиеся в подвалах. Сейчас пытаются наступать на те же грабли, использовать подвалы как укрытия. Без дооборудования - смертельная коллективная ловушка. 
Я точно знаю, что возле Слободского кладбища у укрывшихся в катакомбах было обрушение свода и кто то погиб из за снаряда или бомбы... 
Из забавного - мать говорила, что пацаны с канавы бегали куда то в сторону Пастера - там самолёт между домов упал. Сама она не видела...

----------


## Скрытик

Находка с фейсбука. http://humus.livejournal.com/3655336.html
Может уже было.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Находка с фейсбука. http://humus.livejournal.com/3655336.html
> Может уже было.


  Да, эта подборка уже знакома. Я из неё слямзил два билета в оперный театр несколько недель т.н. и разместил в одной из тем, когда обсуждали цены на билеты в 70-80е гг. Но всё равно спасибо.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

И мне эта подборка тоже знакома. Я с неё скопировал фото на Одесском Вокзале, где ещё были сплошные дизель-поезда.

----------


## спан

> Находка с фейсбука. http://humus.livejournal.com/3655336.html
> Может уже было.


  В этой подборке есть фото.Помогите определить,что за угол- Чичерина/Осипова или Чичерина/Свердлова ?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Элементарно. Угол Успенская/Канатная (вид в сторону Куликово Поля), мне кажется. При ликвидации трамвая и расширении проезжей части эту электробудку по-просту снесли.

----------


## Trs

Осипова / Чичерина.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Если это так, то электробудка по какую сторону улицы Успенской была и это вид в какую сторону? Мне больше кажется, что здесь Канатная улица вид в сторону Куликово Поля. Ещё едва заметен уклон вправо вниз по Успенской в сторону прогиба улицы. Как раз на этом углу и располагалась такая электробудка.

----------


## спан

> Элементарно. Угол Успенская/Канатная (вид в сторону Куликово Поля), мне кажется. При ликвидации трамвая и расширении проезжей части эту электробудку по-просту снесли.


 Cлева виднеется на углу серое здание,такого на Свердлова нет.За ним по Осипова одноэтажное-это нынче синагога.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

подскажите, пожалуйста, что за здание справа в бывшей Аркадии?

----------


## chereshny1958

Ой, насколько я помню, то там делали какие то лечебно-бальнеологические процедуры и массаж. Просто в юности это было неактуально, а потом по-моему там был ресторан Гурман.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Ой, насколько я помню, то там делали какие то лечебно-бальнеологические процедуры и массаж. Просто в юности это было неактуально, а потом по-моему там был ресторан Гурман.


 спасибо! А Гурман разве не напротив находился?

----------


## chereshny1958

> спасибо! А Гурман разве не напротив находился?


 А напротив там только обрыв балки был. Все строения были только под Гагаринском плато.

----------


## razgilday

> Элементарно. Угол Успенская/Канатная (вид в сторону Куликово Поля), мне кажется. При ликвидации трамвая и расширении проезжей части эту электробудку по-просту снесли.


 совершено верно-поддерживаю...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> А напротив там только обрыв балки был. Все строения были только под Гагаринском плато.


 аа) видимо, фотка перевёрнутая) а я думала, это строение на месте бывшего Луксора)

----------


## спан

> подскажите, пожалуйста, что за здание справа в бывшей Аркадии?Вложение 9539870


  В этих помещениях проходили лечение по курсовкам.Не всем удавалось приобрести путёвки в санатории и дома отдыха,поэтому снимали комнаты и приобретали абонемент на курс лечения.

----------


## chereshny1958

> аа) видимо, фотка перевёрнутая) а я думала, это строение на месте бывшего Луксора)


 На месте бывшего Луксора был ресторан Белая акация, но его закрыли еще в начале 90-х.

----------


## BUSZ

в качестве информации

http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2578275 Озеленение города! Присоединяйтесь!

----------


## arkoh

> В этой подборке есть фото.Помогите определить,что за угол- Чичерина/Осипова или Чичерина/Свердлова ?


 


Осипова уг. Успенской

На левом снимке вид примерно с той же точки, на втором - поближе к одноэтажному зданию. Совпадает отделка фасада высокого здания, затем одно этажка , затем торец следующего здания с окном.

----------


## спан

> Вложение 9544368Вложение 9544370
> 
> 
> Осипова уг. Успенской
> 
> На левом снимке вид примерно с той же точки, на втором - поближе к одноэтажному зданию. Совпадает отделка фасада высокого здания, затем одно этажка , затем торец следующего здания с окном.


  Полностью согласна,но мой оппонент утверждает,что это Свердлова/Чичерина.И что на Осипова/Чичерина, на этом углу, не было никогда трансформаторной будки.Вот его фото в наши дни.

----------


## валл

> Полностью согласна,но мой оппонент утверждает,что это Свердлова/Чичерина.И что на Осипова/Чичерина, на этом углу, не было никогда трансформаторной будки


 Осипова/Успенская точно!

----------


## SaMoVar

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9322/97833783.7bf/0_e36b8_e9c7c34c_XXXL.jpg
Чичерина/Свердлова. Камера смотрит в сторону Куликового поля. Об Осипова речи быть не может.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Я вижу, что нет единого мнения. 



> Чичерина/Свердлова. Камера смотрит в сторону Куликового поля. Об Осипова речи быть не может.


 Я тоже так считаю, в пользу Успенская/Канатная говорит то, что на снимке невооружённым глазом ВИДЕН уклон вниз право, так как прогиб находится справа от экспозиции по Успенской, чего нельзя наблюдать в таком же ракурсе Успенская/Осипова. В последнем случае уклон должен быть вниз влево, так как этот прогиб слева по Успенской.

----------


## Melomanka

Только глянула на фото, сразу явно представила себя на Канатной.  
А на Осипова /Успенской моя дочь работала, мы там миллион раз проходили... Совершенно всё не так, даже если просто сравнить деревья и расположение столба относительно этих деревьев ...
И здесь на сайте тоже подтверждение:
http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?ulitsa_uspenskaya

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Осипова/Успенская точно!


 Это место Канатная угол Успенской. Я работал на Обувной фабрике(да и сейчас работаю, хоть она и не обувная) и помню там всегда стоял прилавок и чем-то торговали.Эта трансформаторная будка себя исчерпала и стояла в последнее время пустой. Когда расширяли Успенскую, её снесли. Вот фото этого места в 1986 году. 
А на Успенской и Осипова никогда не было трансформаторной будки.

----------


## спан

Спасибо всем за ответы.Действительно теперь вижу ,что Свердлова/Чичерина.На первом снимке ещё были сомнения и виделся угол Осипова/Чичерина

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> 


 Здесь подъём от прогиба виден без всяких сомнений в пользу перекрёстка с Канатной улицей. И решётчатый дореволюционный электростолб на том же месте. Вот не помню, он (столб) тоже пошёл под нож при расширении Успенской улицы?

----------


## RAMZY

> Это место Канатная угол Успенской. Я работал на Обувной фабрике(да и сейчас работаю, хоть она и не обувная) и помню там всегда стоял прилавок и чем-то торговали.Эта трансформаторная будка себя исчерпала и стояла в последнее время пустой. Когда расширяли Успенскую, её снесли. Вот фото этого места в 1986 году.Вложение 9547326 
> А на Успенской и Осипова никогда не было трансформаторной будки.


 эта будка была возле входа в экипаж ОМУ ММФ,а лоток с пирожками-булочками был от их столовой....

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, очень важная деталь, что прямо напротив этой электробудки расположен вход в здание, принадлежащее ОМУ. Там ещё на втором этаже располагались курсы деловодсва (или что-то около того), где учились мои любимые женщины (жена и любовница, в разное, правда, время  :smileflag: ).

----------


## RAMZY

> Да, очень важная деталь, что прямо напротив этой электробудки расположен вход в здание, принадлежащее ОМУ. Там ещё на втором этаже располагались курсы деловодсва (или что-то около того), где учились мои любимые женщины (жена и любовница, в разное, правда, время ).


 это уже после того как экипаж расформировали,а здание растащили под аренду...ну до 86 года на втором этаже располагались кубрики судоводительского отделения....

----------


## Алик Савенков

А вот это место сегодня (три часа назад).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, будки нету и аутентичного столбика тоже ))))).

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43. 
Продаются сейчас на  Ебей:

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

!!!!!!
Ух, ты! Во, артефакты! Прямо "кино и немцы!" ))))))))).

----------


## Viktor 7

> Одесса 41-43. 
> Продаются сейчас на  Ебей:


 Ссылочку можно ...?

----------


## exse

> Ссылочку можно ...?


 У этого продавца 18 шт.:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/kriegsjahre/m.html?item=251876690022&hash=item3aa5054866&pt=Mi  litaria&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

----------


## Trs

Пожалуйста, подскажите, дома по проспекту Шевченко, 8, корпуса 4, 5, 6 ,7 — кирпичные или из ракушечника?

----------


## тситарапеС

Относительно военной темы. Мой дед командовал бронепоездом №123, о чем есть документальное подтверждение - его собственноручно написаная автобиография заверенная печатью 1062 ЗАП. Хотелось бы узнать путь этой машины втечении войны. Посоветуйте где поискать?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Мне тоже интересна тема таких боевых машин, как бронепоезда.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Относительно военной темы. Мой дед командовал бронепоездом №123, о чем есть документальное подтверждение - его собственноручно написаная автобиография заверенная печатью 1062 ЗАП. Хотелось бы узнать путь этой машины втечении войны. Посоветуйте где поискать?


 999 зап был переименован в 1062 зап 1 марта 1943 года. Входил в состав 6-й зенитно-артилерийской дивизии. 
Годы жизни 123 отдельного зенитного бронепоезда: 7.5.42-15.2.44 и 27.3.44-16.10.44. Было бы интересно почитать автобиографию.

----------


## Antique

На Конной, 14 покрасили часть здания  в цвет аналогичный Украинскому театру. Глупцы, здания 1910-х годов в основном имели природный серый цвет цементной штукатурки. Кроме того краска испортила фактуру поверхности. Барельеф теперь совсем не видно.

Ну я уже не говорю о том, что они аутентичную трёхсекционную оконную раму заменили на примитивное убожество. 

И если мне не изменяет память именно в этой квартире была аутентичная входная дверь, наверняка эти нехорошие люди её демонтировали.

Здание - памятник архитектуры. Почему бы управлению не оштрафовать жильцов на сумму необходимую для удаления краски?

стало:


было:

----------


## Скрытик

На фото плохо видно - барельеф просто закрасили или сбили?

----------


## chereshny1958

> На фото плохо видно - барельеф просто закрасили или сбили?


 Нет, просто закрасили,а на белом плохо рельеф виден.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну белым оно не долго будет  :smileflag:  С рамами таки полная задница (((  У нас на доме тоже извращаются. Я, когда менял, поставил коричневые рамы, а соседи недавно белые, еще и просто две створки. Уродливо смотрится (((

----------


## Antique

Барельеф плохо виден, к тому же освещение не самое удачное, утром он выглядел бы немного более контрастным, с другой стороны разница между серой и зелёной стеной утром или в пасмурную погоду видна ещё больше.

----------


## тситарапеС

Продолжаю копать большую коробку с дедовскими документами. Нашел упоминание о некоем Гниляковском лесопитомнике, находившемся в Одессе или рядом. Мой прадед работал там завхозом до 1939 и с 1945 по 1958, есть множество справок и трудовая книжка, с датировкой в этом диапазоне. Странно, но Гугл вооще незнает такого лесхза. Это могло быть только в непосредственной близости к городу, жил прадед на Слободке, а позже на Большом фонтане. Подскажите, если кто знает, что это за организация такая была.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Гниляково -- район нынешней станции Дачная на участке Одесса -- Раздельная и по Киевской трассе. Станция Дачная одно время так и называлась -- станция Гниляково.

----------


## тситарапеС

> Гниляково -- район нынешней станции Дачная на участке Одесса -- Раздельная и по Киевской трассе. Станция Дачная одно время так и называлась -- Гниляково.


 Спасибо большое! Сориентировался! Выделю день, посканирую стары фото, есть виды Одессы 40-50-х годов.

----------


## SaMoVar

Гниляково - это Алтестово. Дачная рядом. Лесхоз на фотке.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Ну так вполне возможно, что станция от того Гниляково и имела название. Дачной (только станцию имею ввиду) она стала позднее.

----------


## Antique

> Гниляково - это Алтестово. Дачная рядом.


 Алтестово возникло в советское время. Дачная - это переименованное Гниляково. Исторический центр поселения. 

В Алтестово наверное нет своего сельсовета и оно в административном подчинении у Дачного.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Алтестово возникло в советское время. Дачная - это переименованное Гниляково. .


  Алтестово возникло ещё в первой половине 19 века.
Называлось-Алтеста.

----------


## Antique

> Алтестово возникло ещё в первой половине 19 века.
> Называлось-Алтеста.


 На картах там балка с одной - двумя хижинами непонятного назначения с названием "бывший Г. двор". В ВО ОН 1914 таки один раз упоминается в Куртовской волости.

----------


## Спокойствие

> На картах там балка с одной - двумя хижинами непонятного назначения без названий. В ВО ОН 1914 таки один раз упоминается.


 Алтестова уже есть на карте  1812-1814 годов.

"1812-1814 г. Большая карта Российской империи 

"Carte de la Russie Europeenne en LXXVII feuilles executee au Depot general de la Guerre". 
Масштаб 1:500000 "

http://sv.od.ua/history/map1700.php


И даже на карте 1800 года.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9202322/history/map/1800mk2.jpg

----------


## Antique

> Алтестова уже есть на карте  1812-1814 годов.
> 
> "1812-1814 г. Большая карта Российской империи 
> 
> "Carte de la Russie Europeenne en LXXVII feuilles executee au Depot general de la Guerre". 
> Масштаб 1:500000 "
> 
> http://sv.od.ua/history/map1700.php


 И действительно. На карте 1917-го оно не подписано, по сравнению с военной картой 1870-90 домов практически не осталось. Я полагал, что более новая карта должна быть актуальнее, но видимо поселение просто уже дышало на ладан.

----------


## doc-men

Редкий ракурс. Пляж "Дельфин". фотограф Виктор Загумённов, апрель 1974 г.
Источник: http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?arkadiya

----------


## тситарапеС

Моя бабушка с сестрой конец пятидесятых

----------


## тситарапеС

Грот на 10-й фонтана 1986, амбулаторный переулок лестница к морю 1986, Пансионат "Октябрь" (Ныне полуброшенное Черное море), Вид с крайней аллеи Санатория Горького, горсад 66 и 76 годы, Военный санаторий  над Золотым берегом 1986, Аркадия "Рыбки" внизу в балке.85

----------


## Trs

http://domofoto.ru/photo/7718/
Этот скан я вроде ещё не публиковал в сети. Новоаркадийская, 7, вид с крыши военного дома. С автобусом.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Непривычно смотрится без всяких проводов поперёк дороги, в том числе и троллейбусных.

----------


## Black Fly

> http://domofoto.ru/photo/7718/
> Этот скан я вроде ещё не публиковал в сети. Новоаркадийская, 7, вид с крыши военного дома. С автобусом.


 Думаю, что с датировкой снимка какая-то ошибка. В 1969-м по Шевченко во всю ходили троллейбусы. Пятерка была запущена в 1961-м. С 1966-го ходили девятка и десятка. А на снимке проводов нет и в проекте. 
Предположу, что это, скорее 1959-й год. В циферке ошиблись.
Автобус на снимке ЛАЗ-695Б, который выпускался с 1958 по 1964-й.

----------


## Trs

Спасибо, вероятно, так и есть. Я поначалу не придал значения отсутствию проводов, предположив, что это последствия ретуши, а сейчас вижу: там и столбов-то нет.

----------


## Скруджжж

> http://domofoto.ru/photo/7718/
> Этот скан я вроде ещё не публиковал в сети. Новоаркадийская, 7, вид с крыши военного дома. С автобусом.


 да, сталинки смотрелись весьма эффектно!
Сейчас там бы балюстраду восстановить, которая практически вся осыпалась на головы прохожим

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Думаю, что с датировкой снимка какая-то ошибка. В 1969-м по Шевченко во всю ходили троллейбусы. Пятерка была запущена в 1961-м. С 1966-го ходили девятка и десятка. А на снимке проводов нет и в проекте. 
> Предположу, что это, скорее 1959-й год. В циферке ошиблись.
> Автобус на снимке ЛАЗ-695Б, который выпускался с 1958 по 1964-й.


 Совершенно верно.  Вот такой снимок был опубликован в "Знамени коммунизма" 1959 года. Явно сделан минутой позже. Обратите внимание на название жилмассива.

----------


## OMF

> Думаю, что с датировкой снимка какая-то ошибка. В 1969-м по Шевченко во всю ходили троллейбусы. Пятерка была запущена в 1961-м. С 1966-го ходили девятка и десятка. А на снимке проводов нет и в проекте. 
> Предположу, что это, скорее 1959-й год. В циферке ошиблись.
> Автобус на снимке ЛАЗ-695Б, который выпускался с 1958 по 1964-й.


 Добавлю, что автобус, по идее, 1-го маршрута, но он ходил по бульвару, если верить местной прессе. Автобус 11 на этом же углу появился только в 61-м.

----------


## Black Fly

> Совершенно верно.  *Вот такой снимок был опубликован в "Знамени коммунизма" 1959 года.* Явно сделан минутой позже. Обратите внимание на название жилмассива.
> Вложение 9584258


 


> Добавлю, что автобус 11-го маршрута, *а значит фото лета 1961 г*. (5-й троллейбус открыли в сентябре)


 Кто-то из вас ошибается.

----------


## OMF

Я только что исправил.

----------


## Black Fly

> Добавлю, что автобус, по идее, 1-го маршрута, но он ходил по бульвару, если верить местной прессе. Автобус 11 на этом же углу появился только в 61-м.


 Может, случайно проезжал, а не по маршруту?

----------


## OMF

Там видна остановочная табличка с единственным номером маршрута.

----------


## doc-men

> Может, случайно проезжал, а не по маршруту?


 Судя по двум фото, большая вероятность, что на первом снимке автобус стоит на остановке. Проглядывается, что-то похожее на выходящего пассажира.
Слишком много проехал встречный грузовик между двумя снимками. Впрочем, возможно встречный грузовик выехал из Зелентреста. 
Попутные грузовики, похоже, припаркованы.

----------


## OMF

> Судя по двум фото, большая вероятность, что на первом снимке автобус стоит на остановке. Проглядывается, что-то похожее на выходящего пассажира.
> Слишком много проехал встречный грузовик между двумя снимками. Впрочем, возможно встречный грузовик выехал из Зелентреста. 
> Попутные грузовики, похоже, припаркованы.


 Важно не то, стоит там автобус или едет, а наличие остановочной таблички. Т.е. или 1-й ходил по Новоаркадийской (что разумно, т.к. по бульвару ходили 2 трамвайных маршрута) или 11-й открыли раньше на 2 года.

----------


## Jorjic

Про автобус на Французском бульваре ничего не могу сказать – не помню. Но отчетливо помню частые жалобы моей мамы на сход с рельсов трамвая (почти после каждого дождя). При наличии автобуса логично было бы поехать на нем, а не ждать восстановления трамвая. Но об этом речи никогда не было.

----------


## OMF

Автобус из Аркадии в город был на 100%. Но вот как он в действительности ходил, сказать трудно. Даже на этом снимке видно, что дорога была не лучшего качества, за Каховскими казармами вообще могло быть дикое поле или непроезжая дорога. Я в тех краях появился только в 1963 г., так что личных воспоминаний не имею. Но помню, что участок просп. Гагарина от Новоаркадийской до киностудии тоже был, мягко говоря, не комильфо.

----------


## doc-men

> ... за Каховскими казармами вообще могло быть дикое поле или непроезжая дорога.


 И до Каховских казарм в том же году, но ещё весной, дорога была ещё та. 
http://odessastory.info/gallery/albums/userpics/10172/0094_011_012.jpg
http://odessastory.info/gallery/albums/userpics/10172/0094_011_013.jpg

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Это, я так полагаю, нынешний проспект Гагарина, напротив Кубика Рубика?
Да, деревянные столбики, как силовые, так и связевые. Прямо как какие-то задворки )))))))).

----------


## doc-men

Это проспект Шевченко.
http://doc-men.livejournal.com/1568.html

----------


## Jorjic

> Это, я так полагаю, нынешний проспект Гагарина, напротив Кубика Рубика?
> Да, деревянные столбики, как силовые, так и связевые. Прямо как какие-то задворки )))))))).


 Нет, это на новые деньги проспект Шевченко угол Романа Кармена.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Ага, понял, это Новоаркадийская дорога, а Кубик Рубика (точнее, место где будет он построен) слева на стороне улицы, где стоит фотограф, за перекрёстком с проспектом Гагарина..

----------


## OMF

> И до Каховских казарм в том же году, но ещё весной, дорога была ещё та. 
> http://odessastory.info/gallery/albums/userpics/10172/0094_011_012.jpg
> http://odessastory.info/gallery/albums/userpics/10172/0094_011_013.jpg


 Ну тогда автобус мог идти до Гагарина (Ботанической), поворачивать налево к киностудии и идти по бульвару в Аркадию, хоть и по плохой, но брусчатке на Ботанической. Все стало ясно.

----------


## Грачиков

> http://domofoto.ru/photo/7718/
> Этот скан я вроде ещё не публиковал в сети. Новоаркадийская, 7, вид с крыши военного дома. С автобусом.


 Саша обрати внимание на гос номер буквы ЧС ,регистратура которых прекратилась примерно в середине 1961 года  и ещё об этом автобусе,судя по заводской раскраске это не ЛАЗ-695 Е общего пользования а ЛАЗ 697 Е "Турист" с одной дверью.которые никогда не ходили по городским маршрутам а в основном эксплуатировались в междугородном сообщении  во 2-ом автобусном парке а также в автобазе ИНТУРИСТА кстати которая и находилась в районе бывшей партшколы напротив санатория "Дружба".

----------


## OMF

Борис, речь не столько об автобусе, сколько об остановочный табличке. Я тоже сначала подумал, что это 697, но мне кажется, что там обычные сиденья, а не мягкие. И еще вызывают сомнения люки на крыше, на ранних 697-Х вроде были только тканевые.

----------


## doc-men

> Саша обрати внимание на гос номер буквы ЧС, регистратура которых прекратилась примерно в середине 1961 года


 Может кому интересно: ФЖ, ЧТ, ЧС, ЧД за Одессой были закреплены ГОСТ-ом 1946 года (ГОСТ 3207-46). Следующий ГОСТ 1959 года (ГОСТ 3207-58) там уже закрепили буквосочетание ОД, ОЕ.

----------


## Trs

ГОСТ, м. б. и 1959-го, только выдаваться они начали гораздо позже.

----------


## OMF

> Может кому интересно: ФЖ, ЧТ, ЧС, ЧД за Одессой были закреплены ГОСТ-ом 1946 года (ГОСТ 3207-46). Следующий ГОСТ 1959 года (ГОСТ 3207-58) там уже закрепили буквосочетание ОД, ОЕ.


 Этот ГОСТ не закреплял буквосочетания, а только форму, цвет, начертание букв и т.п. Кроме того, помимо вышеуказанных в Одессе были ФЗ и ФИ, а также доставшаяся по наследству от Измаильской обл. УР.

----------


## Грачиков

> Может кому интересно: ФЖ, ЧТ, ЧС, ЧД за Одессой были закреплены ГОСТ-ом 1946 года (ГОСТ 3207-46). Следующий ГОСТ 1959 года (ГОСТ 3207-58) там уже закрепили буквосочетание ОД, ОЕ.


 Вообще то я начинал свою трудовую деятельность в неполных 16 лет а именно с июня 1961 года учеником автослесаря в автобазе Мильводстроя позднее ставшей Дунайводстроя и прекрасно помню когда 1962 году наконец то стали получать новенькие Газ-51,ЗиЛ-164  то номера они получали ЧД.Интересно что с этой серией регистрировались как гос автомобили  так и частные,но частные только после цифры 90. Очевидно что это уже были последние,жёлтые,послевоенные номера в Одессе.

----------


## doc-men

Фото-открытка 1979 год.

----------


## Aдвокат

Cтальной одновинтовый однопалубный трехмачтовый грузо-наливной пароход (танкер) *«МАККАВЕЙ»*. Порт приписки - Одесса (№ 168 ?). Построен в 1900 г. з-д. Armstrong W'worth. LowWalker. Newcastle, Великобритания. Стр. № 706. Спущен:12.09.1900 и в 10.1900 сдан хозяину - рус. *«Торговый дом Братья M.и Я.Розенштейн»*. В основном возил нефть и керосин из Батума в Одессу. В ходе Первой мировой войны, 30.07.1914 г. взят по военно-судовой повинности в плав. средства Севастопольского порта ЧФ. 29.03.1915 г. (09.04.2015 н.с.) погиб близ Севастополя на мине.


По крайней мере в 1913-1914 г. судно находилось под командованием капитана Фрейберга (Freiberg) Юрия (Георгия, Georg) Григорьевича. Судовая роль Маккавея:


Маккавей сейчас выглядит так.

----------


## БЕДОЛАГА

> Открытое письмо!
> 
> В связи с тем, что администрация форума и модераторы этой ветки позволяют выступления парочки оголтелых националистов не останавливающихся перед прямой ложью, отсутствием исторической памяти, уважения к другим народам (хотя и прикрывающихся неплохим-таки русским языком), я не считаю для себя возможным дальнейшее участие в Одесском форуме. 
> 
> С уважением к настоящим одесситам,
> 
> В.Л.Зыкин (OMF), США.


 И что же мы теперь без вас делать будем?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Так это было ещё год назад. Может мнение на жизнь за год поменялись? Хотя вряд ли.
А особенно, если зайти на его сайт, где выражена его неприкрытая симпатия к путинским фашистским отморозкам.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Девятиэтажный дом с космонавтами на Затонской ( :smileflag: ) улице.

bike.od.ua/i54.fastpic.ru
А вот, как он выглядит сегодня:
Вложение 9605622
Фото автора.
От космонавтов практически ничего не осталось. Зато утеплились квартиры, чего тогдашние дизайнеры ну никак не могли предусмотреть. ))))))).

----------


## Jorjic

> Так это было ещё год назад. Может мнение на жизнь за год поменялись? Хотя вряд ли.
> А особенно, если зайти на его сайт, где выражена его неприкрытая симпатия к путинским фашистским отморозкам.


 А зачем ходить на его сайт? Он специалист по истории транспорта в Одессе, вот и пользуйтесь результатами его изысканий. Я могу еще привести неслабый список его единомышленников, ну и что? Не пользоваться результатами их исследований? 
Кстати, *OMF* ляпнул в свое время сгоряча, а потом понял, что мухи отдельно, а котлеты отдельно (так мне кажется, и правильно сделал).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

В принципе, я так и поступаю: Дают -- бери, но оставайся при своём мнении )))))).

----------


## OMF

Я обычно ничего не говорю сгоряча и не подумав, поэтому могу заверить, что мое отношение к текущим событиям не поменялось ни на миллиметр. То же самое относится к публичным высказываниям определенных завсегдатаев этого гайд-парка.
Что касается отделения мух от котлет, то я просто не люблю оставлять недоделанное. Сейчас работа над сайтом подходит к своему завершению, новая информация появляется достаточно редко, а о том, что могло бы быть и что будет на самом деле (особенно если террористы из киевского Гипрограда будут продолжать свою разрушительную деятельность) я оставляю заботиться следующему поколению.

----------


## OMF

> И что же мы теперь без вас делать будем?


 То же, что и всегда - страдать. Ну а я  - наслаждаться.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я обычно ничего не говорю сгоряча и не подумав, поэтому могу заверить, что мое отношение к текущим событиям не поменялось ни на миллиметр. То же самое относится к публичным высказываниям определенных завсегдатаев этого гайд-парка...


 Так и мое отношение к событиям тоже не поменялось. Но мне и в голову бы не пришло перестать общаться с людьми, придерживающимися других взглядов, по вопросам, представляющим взаимный интерес. Это я и называю отделением мух от котлет.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Я обычно ничего не говорю сгоряча и не подумав, поэтому могу заверить, что мое отношение к текущим событиям не поменялось ни на миллиметр. То же самое относится к публичным высказываниям определенных завсегдатаев этого гайд-парка.
> Что касается отделения мух от котлет, то я просто не люблю оставлять недоделанное. Сейчас работа над сайтом подходит к своему завершению, новая информация появляется достаточно редко, а о том, что могло бы быть и что будет на самом деле (особенно если *террористы из киевского Гипрограда* будут продолжать свою разрушительную деятельность) я оставляю заботиться следующему поколению.


 ой, прекращайте перекручивать, до "строителей" "русского мира" им очень далеко.Таких отбросов цивилизации ещё нужно поискать

Считаю недостатком -отмену решения предыдущего Генплана о застройке частного сектора вдоль Фонтанской дороги. Он совершенно лишний в том месте, мешает компактной застройки города. В любом случае, используя дыры в законодательстве застройка будет продолжаться зданиями типа хрущёвок,  только без придомовой территории. Пошли на поводу у собственников хатынок, проигнорировали градостроительные приоритеты

----------


## Antique

Генплан - этот какой то бред,  по нему должны быть снесены сотни интересных исторических зданий.

Горожане регулярно выбирают тушек в горсовет и получают граблями по лбу. Поделку Гипрограда необязательно было принимать, да и если бы был другой депутатский состав, то и Гипроград совсем бы по другому работал.

----------


## Trs

Он у меня очень долго скачивается уже с третьей попытки, расскажите, пжст, о самых ярких идеях. Статья на Думской всего не передаёт, я думаю.

----------


## Antique

Генплан похож на прежние, только с изменениями в худшую сторону. 

Полностью сносят Вагоноремонтные мастерские, 
Застройку между Разумовской и Раскидайловской, как и ранее хотят полностью снести, а в тех кварталах присутствуют интереснейшие образцы.
На месте большого дома князя Горчакова на Степовой какой-то офисный центр.
Южная часть кварталов за Привокзальной - под нож, там же проектируемая улица. То есть на месте домов Европина, Вея, Алуфа многоэтажки. 
Дом причта р.к. церкви на Балковской как-то неясно обозначен и рискует быть снесённым, так как вокруг планируется новая застройка. 
Пересыпь почти вся под снос.

----------


## тситарапеС

> ой, прекращайте перекручивать, до "строителей" "русского мира" им очень далеко.Таких отбросов цивилизации ещё нужно поискать
> 
> *Считаю недостатком -отмену решения предыдущего Генплана о застройке частного сектора вдоль Фонтанской дороги.* Он совершенно лишний в том месте, мешает компактной застройки города. В любом случае, используя дыры в законодательстве застройка будет продолжаться зданиями типа хрущёвок,  только без придомовой территории. Пошли на поводу у собственников хатынок, проигнорировали градостроительные приоритеты


  За частный сектор на Фонтане - порву любого, родился и живу в дедовом доме, построенном в 1957 году. Дед зенитчик, я тоже меткий. Ни один "разрушитель" дальше калитки не зайдет.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да я тоже как-то не считаю наличие частного сектора недостатком большого города.

----------


## Antique

Возле моря лучше уж малоэтажная застройка. Хотя бы не выше трёх этажей и в глубине садов, вот как в Отраде ещё до революции придумали.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Жевахова гора. Колодец фортификационный или коммуникации?

----------


## SaMoVar

Башня какая-то.

----------


## kravshik

> Вложение 9613522 Вложение 9613523
> 
> Жевахова гора. Колодец фортификационный или коммуникации?


 Видел это вживую,тоже хотел бы узнать у знатоков вопроса,может кто подскажет...интересно.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Башня какая-то.


 Башня наоборот? Вниз, в землю? Скорее, могло быть основанием для башни, хотя таковую на Жеваховой горе не припомню. Чем не маяк для открывающихся морских далей? (Шутка.) Может кто слышал?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Башня какая-то.


 Для мельницы маловата, для маяка - не в ту сторону смотрит. До средины 50х, на горе находилась воинская часть. Может, это их добро?

Возможно, это остатки водонапорной башни.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Башня наоборот? Вниз, в землю? Скорее, могло быть основанием для башни, хотя таковую на Жеваховой горе не припомню. Чем не маяк для открывающихся морских далей? (Шутка.) Может кто слышал?


 Не видел ни одной башни без фундамента.

----------


## kravshik

> Для мельницы маловата, для маяка - не в ту сторону смотрит. До средины 50х, на горе находилась воинская часть. Может, это их добро?
> 
> Возможно, это остатки водонапорной башни.


 Ну это таки похоже на основание водонапорной башни...логично

Просто учитывая специфику места...думается может что поинтереснее...могло быть...

----------


## Antique

На одном из сайтов приведены фотографии восстановительных работ на Коблевской, 42. Оригинальную раму *не восстановили*. Поставили примитивные пластмассовые окна. Ну повторили хотя бы уже в своём мерзком пластике оригинальное членение, нет, обязательно нужно нужно было выбрать самое идиотское решение.

Ссылку не приведу, так как ссылки на Думскую.нэт теперь блокируются форумом.

----------


## Скрытик

Думская сама виновата в том, что ссылки блокируются. Потеряли остатки совести, перепечатывая новости с ОФ без ссылок на нас. Увы, других методов привести в чувство не осталось. Они в полном неадеквате. Даже мой старый знакомый Дибров стал чем-то коричневым, как стал писать для них

----------


## Скруджжж

> За частный сектор на Фонтане - порву любого, родился и живу в дедовом доме, построенном в 1957 году. Дед зенитчик, я тоже меткий. Ни один "разрушитель" дальше калитки не зайдет.


 надеюсь, с тех далеких лет вы сподобились сделать тротуар для пешеходов и даже очистили его от снега зимою?
П,С, Сильно сомневаюсь

----------


## Скруджжж

> Да я тоже как-то не считаю наличие частного сектора недостатком большого города.


  на окраинах и возле самого моря он уместен (тень не отбрасывает на пляжников). 
В ином  случае, будет и дальше вестись его застройка 4-5 этажками

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> На одном из сайтов приведены фотографии восстановительных работ на Коблевской, 42. Оригинальную раму не восстановили. Поставили примитивные пластмассовые окна. ...


 Аналогично, мне кажется, что не восстановят и старинную дверь парадной с витой решёткой после взрыва в "поповском" (архитектор Попов) доме моего детства рядом по Коблевской 40.

----------


## victor.odessa

Нашёл несколько фотографий. Какие будут мнения? 
Вложение 9623261 Вложение 9623262 Вложение 9623267 Вложение 9623272

1.Дерибасовская / Екатерининская; 2.Аркадия; 3.Где? 4.Где?

----------


## Kamin

Фото 4 это похоже завод шампанских вин на Французском бульваре

----------


## Ranke

> Нашёл несколько фотографий. Какие будут мнения?  3.Где?


 Оригинал фото взят *отсюда >>>*

Удельный пер.,1
Храм святого праведного Иоанна Кронштадтского

Он же *сейчас >>>*
Он же в *1977-ом >>>*

----------


## victor.odessa

> Удельный пер.,1 Храм святого праведного Иоанна Кронштадтского.


 Точно! Спасибо.

----------


## Pinky

4- Французский б-р 10, похоже, только вид со двора.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Фото 4 это похоже завод шампанских вин на Французском бульваре


 Спасибо.

----------


## Lively

2- Аркадия. Слева - Ресторан Сигала.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

1ое апреля 1988го года. У Дюка.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Паниковский снова в Черноморске? ))))))))))).

----------


## chereshny1958

Знатоки, подскажите пожалуйста: знаменитый одесский язык. Кто слышал его в живую, а не с экрана? Когда он стал воспоминанием, и кто так говорил?

----------


## myspring73

Добрый день.

Может ли кто-то помочь с фотографиями/картинками (или подсказать, где можно найти) дома по адресу Воронцовский переулок, 2 с любой из сторон (фотографии конюшен Воронцова тоже подходят)

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Shunter

> Знатоки, подскажите пожалуйста: знаменитый одесский язык. Кто слышал его в живую, а не с экрана? Когда он стал воспоминанием, и кто так говорил?


  Разве Вы никогда не посещали Привоз, Соборку, стадионы и пляжи?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Знатоки, подскажите пожалуйста: знаменитый одесский язык. Кто слышал его в живую, а не с экрана? Когда он стал воспоминанием, и кто так говорил?


 Вот тема  http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13560&page=383

----------


## chereshny1958

> Разве Вы никогда не посещали Привоз, Соборку, стадионы и пляжи?


 Ой, вы знаете, посещала и даже живу в Аркадии, а вот, когда мы жили на Чичерина, так это было в начале 60-х (я была ещё маленькая), а потом мои родители ездили по всему Союзу и окончательно мы вернулись в Одессу в 1972 году. Тогда уже начался исход евреев, носителей тех неповторимых интонаций и оборотов, из Одессы.  На Привозе так не говорят, на Соборке тоже не слышала, ну, а на стадионе, кроме мата, редко что услышишь.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Ой, вы знаете, посещала и даже живу в Аркадии, а вот, когда мы жили на Чичерина, так это было в начале 60-х (я была ещё маленькая), а потом мои родители ездили по всему Союзу и окончательно мы вернулись в Одессу в 1972 году. Тогда уже начался исход евреев, носителей тех неповторимых интонаций и оборотов, из Одессы.  *На Привозе так не говорят, на Соборке тоже не слышала, ну, а на стадионе, кроме мата, редко что услышишь*.


 ++++++++++++!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chereshny1958

Спасибо Вам, мне просто стало интересно: в кино про Одессу часто говорят на языке, который я не слышала.Мама моя строго следила за речью, так как я часто меняла школы, то говорить надо было правильно, чтобы избежать насмешек.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Спасибо Вам, мне просто стало интересно: в кино про Одессу часто говорят на языке, который я не слышала.Мама моя строго следила за речью, так как я часто меняла школы, то говорить надо было правильно, чтобы *избежать насмешек*.


 Я думаю, что время нас научило, и мы стали на много толерантнее и нам не страшны насмешки. Более того, за насмешку ещё можно и зд0рово получить от обиженного ))))))).

----------


## тситарапеС

Наш шеф из того поколения, помнит войну, помнит карточки на хлеб и не работает в Шабат) С ним поговорить это два кило здоровья себе добавить. Искренне желаю ему долгих лет.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Интересное фото нашлось на просторах Сети. Источник утверждает, что это Одесса.
Вложение 9629201
Интересный тарантас тут изображен. Никак, паровая машина. В смысле, автомобиль с паровым двигателем )))).
Тогда, в окружении сплошных коняк и повозок, это было весьма прогрессивно на дорогах!

----------


## Jorjic

> Интересное фото нашлось на просторах Сети. Источник утверждает, что это Одесса.
> Интересный тарантас тут изображен. Никак, паровая машина. В смысле, автомобиль с паровым двигателем )))).
> Тогда, в окружении сплошных коняк и повозок, это было весьма прогрессивно на дорогах!


 Очень похоже на Греческую площадь.

----------


## Trs

По-моему, это снесённый в 2008 году дом Бенетато.

А у меня интересная вещь для тех, кто интересовался ведомственной ж/д веткой на Средний Фонтан. Аж в 1949 году её существование документально подтверждается, хотя она и подлежит ликвидации, согласно документу. Она названа «стратегической» и на выкопировке из генплана проходит по нечётной стороне Среднефонтанской, ответвляясь от основного пути в районе нынешнего ВТЦ, а дальше идёт параллельно путям трамвая по меньшей мере до 6-й станции, дальше не показано. Кому надо в научных целях — напишите, дам ссылку на документ в ГАОО.

На этом же плане планируемый новый вокзал показан там, где сейчас дома 28 и 30 по Среднефонтанской.

----------


## тситарапеС

> А у меня интересная вещь для тех, кто интересовался ведомственной ж/д веткой на Средний Фонтан. Аж в 1949 году её существование документально подтверждается,.


 Да! Я радостно впитывал всю информацию по этим путям! Есть где-то фото перешивки колеи 18-го на широкую, там перспектива на уровне Сухопутки. А не видно ли на этом фото той самой ЖД линии? Спасибо за новости!

----------


## Trs

Нет, это спустя аж десять лет после 1949 года, уже не было её давно.

----------


## Antique

Для тех кто в теме: одесский железнодорожный вокзал, 1956

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да да, в теме, в теме! Отличное фото из того времени! И, главное -- цветное! Что в то время было нечасто ))))).
+++
Уже узнал место, около центрального входа. Сравнил с другими фотографиями по форме окон и как вариант -- главный вход.

----------


## Скрытик

Еще как вокзал. Со стороны сквера.

----------


## Скрытик

А я думаю вот это: https://www.google.com.ua/maps/@46.4...vkdA!2e0?hl=ru

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Интересно, что на Одессастори место расположения фото не указано ("не знают").
Хотя внизу есть приписка:



> Antique   		[Март 31, 2015 в 21:22]
> Вокзал "Одесса-Главная" со стороны Привокзальной площади.

----------


## Скрытик

Наверное таки главный вход...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А я думаю вот это: https://www.google.com.ua/maps/@46.4...vkdA!2e0?hl=ru


 Нет, я здесь не вижу окон характерной формы, какие есть около главного входа перед площадью с кругом.
Г.Ы Скрытик чуть-чуть опередил меня только что ))))))).

----------


## Скрытик

> Интересно, что на Одессастори место расположения фото не указано ("не знают").
> Хотя внизу есть приписка:


 Так приписка от сегодня  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Так приписка от сегодня


 И даже от меня.




> Наверное таки главный вход...


 Да, справа от лестницы в кадр попали две колонны на лестнице и колонна светильника перед вокзалом.

Я как раз сегодня проходил мимо и увидел характерное обрамление окон, удивительно, как раньше не замечал.

----------


## Antique

А вот ещё уникальное фото, место съёмки которого только что удалось установить. Это переулок Чайковского, 18 и 16.


Номер 18 был построен для Бонифаци ещё в 1893 году, а в 1913 кардинально перестроен. Честно говоря мне не совсем понятны причины перестройки, ведь на этом фото, видно, что дом был и так довольно незаурядным. Кто знает, может он сгорел или Бонифаци захотелось, чтобы дом напоминал о родных краях.

Номер 16 был надстроен в 1893 - 1894 годах, так что однозначно данная фотография была сделана позднее 1893 года.

----------


## myspring73

> Добрый день.
> 
> Может ли кто-то помочь с фотографиями/картинками (или подсказать, где можно найти) дома по адресу Воронцовский переулок, 2 с любой из сторон (фотографии конюшен Воронцова тоже подходят)
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


 Ап?)

----------


## Antique

> Ап?)


 Если вам современные, то Википедия, "Вікі любить пам'ятки". Только не забудьте, что лицензия Creative Commons предполагает обязательное указание автора, источника и типа лицензии.

----------


## VicTur

> Несколько фотографий пос. Таирова. Предположительно лето 1979.
> 
> 
> Вид со стороны Таировского кладбища, на улицу Ленинской Искры.
> Ещё нет панельных домов №89 и №75. На месте дома№75 стоит кран.
> Дом №83 уже "выгнали".
> 
> А вот ул Ильфа и Петрова. Со стороны шк.№80. Забором огорожено место строительства Торгового Центра (сегодня магазин Фуршет).
> 
> ...


 Автор снимков — Мирослав Полищук.

----------


## VicTur

> Здание не абсолютно новое, а достроен второй этаж. Вот нашёл фото этого здания до начала стройки.
> Вложение 9254102


 По поводу этого здания давно есть вопрос. Кто может расшифровать загадочное изображение, располагавшееся над воротами?

----------


## Antique

Чебурашка. Кто-то упоминал, что в здании был детский сад. Барельеф ну совершенно любительский.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Действительно, он самый! Ничего другого на ум не приходит! ))))))).

----------


## chereshny1958

Ну, разве, что символические уши, а так я подумала - цыпленок

----------


## Jaak Logus

Кругу быть!



http://omr.gov.ua/ru/news/69269/

----------


## chereshny1958

Да, вчера там три калеки рыли шурфы! А что будет с деревьями? В Аркадии просто вырубили, но тут ценные декоративные сорта. Правда им не помешало еще раньше вырубить под какую то будку ампельные шелковицы, потом пришлось садить.

----------


## VicTur

> Чебурашка. Кто-то упоминал, что в здании был детский сад. Барельеф ну совершенно любительский.


 Точно! Спасибо.
В этой любительской неумелости даже есть что-то трогательное...

----------


## VicTur

> Девятиэтажный дом с космонавтами на Затонской () улице.
> 
> bike.od.ua/i54.fastpic.ru
> А вот, как он выглядит сегодня:
> Вложение 9605622
> Фото автора.
> От космонавтов практически ничего не осталось. Зато утеплились квартиры, чего тогдашние дизайнеры ну никак не могли предусмотреть. ))))))).


 Грустно...
В начале 2011 года панно ещё выглядело более-менее цельным, хотя утеплители уже шли в наступление.

В своём первозданном виде оно мелькнуло в начале фильма «Город с утра до полуночи».

----------


## Inna_Z

Грустно? Жалеть здесь не о чем. Был один кошмар, стал другой.

----------


## VicTur

> Грустно? Жалеть здесь не о чем. Был один кошмар, стал другой.


  Это не кошмар, это образец советского декоративно-прикладного стиля, причём небезынтересный. Жалеть есть о чём.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Вся линия "Хрущёвок" по Филатова (Новосёлов) имела подобные сюжеты. Сегодня все они скрыты утеплителем.

Я даже делал в прошлом году фото-прогулку, чтобы хоть что-то запечатлеть.

Вообще по городу ещё остались кое-где подобные мозаики. Можно по ним темку сделать.

----------


## VicTur

> Вся линия "Хрущёвок" по Филатова (Новосёлов) имела подобные сюжеты. Сегодня все они скрыты утеплителем.
> 
> Я даже делал в прошлом году фото-прогулку, чтобы хоть что-то запечатлеть.
> 
> Вообще по городу ещё остались кое-где подобные мозаики. Можно по ним темку сделать.


  У меня их тоже много в фотоколлекции, в том числе и с Черёмушек. Предлагаю обменяться имеющимся материалом.

----------


## chereshny1958

Вчера утвердили строительство 24-хэтажки на 540 квартир на 8 станции на месте бывшей автобазы и двух частных участков, но с хозяевами еще не договорились, пытаются уговорить передать землю за квартиры. Отмечают, что в проектируемом участке(Фонтанская дорога-Каманина-Литературная-Новобереговая-Красных Зорь) три памятника архитектуры - 2 остановки на 8 и 9 станциях, особняк Ландесмана (на Литературной? а какой номер?), но им ничего не грозит. Собираются расширить Красных Зорь до 3 полос и тротуары 2,5 м (интересно как? там заборы выше человеческого роста), на углу Каманина-Литературная сделают развязку. Самое интересное: на северо-востоке этого участка находятся останки Сабатиновской культуры 14 -12 в. до н.э. и Черняховской культуры 2 - 4 в.н.э. Там надо еще с археологами договариваться. А ведь разроют и уничтожат все, при грамотном подходе можно было бы из Одессы такую привлекательную для туристов конфетку сделать. Пропал район...

----------


## Antique

На Ленинградской, 32 разбирают старый дом: http://www.prichernomorie.com.ua/odessa/news/communal/2015-03-04/181451.php

В 1898 году принадлежал Г. Бронштейну.

----------


## Trs

Я его фотографировал лет пять назад, когда недалеко обвалился дом в Староконном переулке. Уже тогда он был нежилым, а во внутреннем дворе отвалилась стена и опиралась на противоположную.

----------


## myspring73

> Если вам современные, то Википедия, "Вікі любить пам'ятки". Только не забудьте, что лицензия Creative Commons предполагает обязательное указание автора, источника и типа лицензии.


 Нет, меня как раз интересуют фото до революции. Вроде бы там был винный магазин, чуть ли не первый в городе.

----------


## Antique

> Нет, меня как раз интересуют фото до революции. Вроде бы там был винный магазин, чуть ли не первый в городе.


 Дореволюционных фотографий переулка не встречал. Сам переулок представлял собой задворки и не считался местом стоящим посещения. Соответственно на открытки он не попал, и известных снимков того времени совсем не знаю.

----------


## Людмила_Т

> Интересное фото нашлось на просторах Сети. Источник утверждает, что это Одесса.
> Вложение 9629201
> Интересный тарантас тут изображен. Никак, паровая машина. В смысле, автомобиль с паровым двигателем )))).
> Тогда, в окружении сплошных коняк и повозок, это было весьма прогрессивно на дорогах!


 Первый автомобиль не только в Украине, но и в Российской Империи появился именно в Одессе

В  сентябре 1891 года скандальный одесский журналист и издатель популярной газеты "Одесский листок" Василий Навроцкий при большом стечении народа впервые продефилировал по Дерибасовской на чуде заморской техники — "самобеглой" коляске французской марки "Панар-Левассор".

Для пущей безопасности впереди автомобиля Навроцкого бежал наемный мальчишка с флагом, громким криком предупреждая зевак об опасности.
В автомобиле Василия Навроцкого было всего два места и напрочь отсутствовал руль. Вместо него был рычаг, похожий на те, которые используют в лодках. Взявшись за него обеими руками, водитель с трудом поворачивал авто в нужную ему сторону. Деревянные колеса со сплошными каучуковыми шинами производили характерный громкий стук по булыжной мостовой, который вкупе с рычанием мотора наводил ужас на обывателей.

Именно поэтому первому одесскому автовладельцу было строго-настрого запрещено выводить свой экипаж на городские улицы по ночам.
За нарушение общественной безопасности и «чрезмерную» скорость — около 25 километров в час — владелец автомобиля получил строгое внушение от околоточного пристава.

Так Одесса стала первым городом необъятной Российской империи, где появился первый автомобиль и был применен первый штраф за превышение скорости.
Дальнейшее развитие автомобильного дела в Одессе напоминало эпидемию — автомобилями грезили все, начиная от последнего портового биндюжника заканчивая отцами города.

----------


## Black Fly

> Первый автомобиль не только в Украине, но и в Российской Империи появился именно в Одессе?
> 
> Вложение 9653309


 А почему вопросительный знак? Вас это удивляет или Вы с этой информацией не согласны? До сих пор это никем не оспаривалось.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Ясно. Здесь автомобиль с двигателем внутреннего сгорания.
Тогда тот паровой тарантас на Греческой площади (как тут решили) чем считать и интересна хотя бы приблизительно дата его снимка.
А, вообще, ДВС -- смотрите кое удачное и прозорливое изобретение своего времени, ничего другого, более удобного и экономичного по совокупности параметров на сегодня не придумано. ДВС так и остаётся на сегодня основным мотором всех машин!

----------


## Людмила_Т

> А почему вопросительный знак? Вас это удивляет или Вы с этой информацией не согласны? До сих пор это никем не оспаривалось.


 опечатка)))

----------


## kravshik

друзья,помогите нашей единомышленнице...

ответы можно и тут,но лучше в профильной теме-будет интереснее...

*http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2116496&p=55331229#post55331229
*


"Военный городок" - 3 ст. Ч.Дор. История,фото,общение,перспективы...





> Может кто-то сможет рассказать немного о радиостанции (не знаю как правильно назвать, мы ее всю жизнь так называли)  что находится между 3,5 и 4 станциями Люстдофской дороги. Мы детьми там на чужих огородах любили полазить. Слышала, что когда-то она служила для связи с кораблями. Сейчас этот фрагмент города окупировали застройщики, в будующем будет около 20 высоток 16-22 этажек

----------


## Antique

> Тогда тот паровой тарантас на Греческой площади (как тут решили) чем считать


 Локомобилем.

----------


## exse

> А почему вопросительный знак? Вас это удивляет или Вы с этой информацией не согласны? До сих пор это никем не оспаривалось.


 Информация по первенству появления авто в России не оспаривалась. А вот по поводу марки авто достоверных данных нет. Привезено было из Франции и не более того. У Шляхтинского в книге "Автомобиль в России" есть небольшой обзор на эту тему. 

И Одесса не была бы Одессой, если бы несколько человек не объявляли себя наследниками Навроцкого и не предъявляли в доказательство газовый фонарь или деревянную "ручку от руля", конечно,  "того самого первого авто в России" или размытые фото "того самого", почему то сделанные где то в Европе.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А кто-то помнит, что послезавтра у "наших людей" ПЕСАХ?
Как-никак, и Иисус Христос тоже был евреем! ))))).

----------


## chereshny1958

Песах уже наступил: у иудеев сутки следующего дня начинаются с заходом солнца. Праздновать Исход будут с 3 по 11 апреля. Вот уже и погода показала, что наступили Еврейские Кучки! А 5 апреля - Пасха у католиков, а у православных - Вербное воскресение! Обожаю свой город за его многонациональность и толерантность!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Наши люди -- везде наши люди!!!
С наступающими праздниками!
(Я нашу Пасху шутя так и называю -- Песах. От имени первоисточника.)

----------


## Preyer

> В Википедии о жилмассиве Таирова сказано:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Посёлок строился быстро и сформировался в нынешних границах уже к 1977 году. Тогда же началась застройка микрорайона «Школьный», где строились дома по улучшенным проектам. Летом 1972 года в новом районе появились «Пассаж» и «Детский мир», - неизменные атрибуты советского быта. Открылись и первые школы, обучение в которых поначалу шло в 2 смены.
> 			
> 		
> ...


 Вроде бы никто пока не ответил.

----------


## job2001

Третья история - 
http://borisakunin.livejournal.com/144952.html

----------


## makaceba

Вложение 9663649


> Интересное фото нашлось на просторах Сети. Источник утверждает, что это Одесса.
> Вложение 9629201
> Интересный тарантас тут изображен. Никак, паровая машина. В смысле, автомобиль с паровым двигателем )))).
> Тогда, в окружении сплошных коняк и повозок, это было весьма прогрессивно на дорогах!


 

Немного запоздалая реакция.
Эти камеры применялись в Одессе во время чумы 1901-1902гг., для выезда в обнаруженные очаги. Для передвижения использовалась лошадиная тяга.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Ого! Вот так тарантас! Вот это разъяснение, спасибо. А то я был уже высокого мнения о наших изобретателях. ))))). Тогда понятно, что это за "паровая машина" )))))). Меня смутила высокая труба, которая была присуща всем паровым машинам и механизмам. Это же самый настоящий утилизатор! Дезинфектор. Чуть ли не ассенизатор ))))))). Но ведь тоже с паровым механизмом!

----------


## victor.odessa

Эти камеры применялись в Одессе во время чумы 1901-1902гг., для выезда в обнаруженные очаги. Для передвижения использовалась лошадиная тяга.
Вложение 9663695[/QUOTE]

Смею предположить, что местом съёмки является двор бактериологическая станция на Херсонской.

----------


## Киров

Вот на мой взгляд интересно...Островидова 32.Мама с крёсной рассказывали,как они детьми носили туда немцам сигареты,водку(румынский "рай"был не для всех,приходилось и детям работать)...а раз на Новом базаре им вместо водки продали воду...немцы не очень радовались...теперь у мамы аллергия на слово"васер"...Если бы балкон,с которого снимали,был по проще-я бы попросился туда...Этаж у боковых флигелей надстроили уже при моей памяти...9 апреля мама видела,как  подъехала крытая машина,со стороны Комсомольской и  во двор вошёл немец-факельщик...я даже в прошлом году взял у неё интервью на это событие.Поэтому 2 дома из этого двора(из пяти) стоят сгоревшие на снимках люфтваффе по 44 году.Батя со своей гоп-компанией ходили через этот двор и румын-часовой их пропускал...Двор был блатной .Построен в 29(?) году,жили в нём в большинстве люди не простые,в каких то домах,не во всех,было центральное отопление...и газ..,или горячая вода...один дед на страницах газеты "ЮГ"интересно  вспоминал об этом доме.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Поэтому 2 дома из этого двора(из пяти) стоят сгоревшие на снимках люфтваффе по 44 году..


 В том здании, которое на углу Старопортофранковской и Ольгиевского спуска- необычная лестница между 3 и 4 этажами.
Она отличается ( в худшую сторону), от лестниц между нижними этажами. 
Когда поднимался по ней, сразу подумал- или этаж надстроили или после обрушения реконструировали.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вложение 9664474Островидова 32.Мама с крёсной рассказывали,как они детьми носили туда немцам сигареты,водку(румынский "рай"был не для всех,приходилось и детям работать)...9 апреля мама видела,как  подъехала крытая машина,со стороны Комсомольской и  во двор вошёл немец-факельщик...я даже в прошлом году взял у неё интервью на это событие.Поэтому 2 дома из этого двора(из пяти) стоят сгоревшие на снимках люфтваффе по 44 году.Батя со своей гоп-компанией ходили через этот двор и румын-часовой их пропускал...


 В этом доме до войны жили мои дедушка с бабушкой и мама. Дедушка работал на режимном объекте, имел бронь, эвакуироваться не смог. Когда вошли румыны, всех жильцов из дома выселили. Там стали проживать румынские чиновники и офицеры.

----------


## Trs

Я кое-что находил по датам постройки этих зданий, тут domofoto.ru/list.php?uid=389 эти сведения внесены в базу. Покорпусное деление — уже моё творчество для того, чтобы их как-то разделить, нумерация квартир там сквозная.

----------


## [email protected]

искала в теме такую фотку, чтобы не баянить, но не нашла

----------


## Контраст

> искала в теме такую фотку, чтобы не баянить, но не нашла


 Уточните, пожалуйста, для чего фотка нужна? 
Качество не очень, что это за место?

----------


## chereshny1958

Это Привокзальная площадь после войны с гипсовым Сталиным.

----------


## Контраст

> Это Привокзальная площадь после войны с гипсовым Сталиным.


 Ок, СПАСИБО.

----------


## [email protected]

> Уточните, пожалуйста, *для чего фотка нужна*? 
> Качество не очень, что это за место?


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *хм..*Вам не нужна - проходите мимо

----------


## Pinky

Совершил экскурсию. Шикарное место!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

И это где?

----------


## Torry Kratch

Судя по всему, --- тылы (сейчас Педина, а раньше) артучилища на 4-й фонтана. Там ещё столбики ограды из пушечных стволов. Колонный зал столовой рассматривался в теме чуть раньше.

----------


## Pinky

Ну да, оно самое, артучилище бывшее.

----------


## Antique

Там совсем уныло, даже листва не способна исправить атмосферу.

----------


## doc-men

Новая партия фотографий от humus в ЖЖ
Офицерский лазарет Одесского Центрального Комитета Красного Креста имени императрицы Марии Фёдоровны, 1914-1917

----------


## Antique

Лазарет устроили в амбулатории клиник Медицинского факультета. Brassl когда-то выкладывал фото из этой серии (офицеры у Детской клиники), но не всё.

Подпись под фотографией №2 у Гумуса совершенно неправильная, фасад не боковой, а главный. Боковой, это фото №4.

----------


## Брасс



----------


## Брасс



----------


## doc-men

Карта железной дороги 1867г.



Источник:  ЖЖ humus

----------


## Спокойствие

> Карта железной дороги 1867г.


  Картограф был, так сказать, не очень.
Топорная робота.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Сразу обращает на себя внимание линия "железной дороги", которая мимо Куликова Поля устремилась прямо к нынешней Музкомедии. Мне кажется, что и проектов таких не было )))))).
Какая-то фейковая карта, с нарисовкой от руки. Далее присмотрелся -- грубая работа. Так называемая "железная дорога", вместо положенной своей линии около Слободки, и это место легко угадывается на карте, кто более менее знаком с одесской географией, проведена напрямую через кварталы города, а точнее, Молдаванки, Заставы и Бугаёвки. Сплошной фейк.

----------


## Antique

Нереалистичный проект. Тогда уж можно было просто провети прямую линию от точки А к точке Б. 

Издание - дешёвка.

----------


## kravshik

> 


 Для автора-спасибо за видео,только уберите эту ужасную забойную музыку вначале при заставке,которая все портит....

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Как убрать музыку?? Я просто вырубаю динамик и ВСЁ! Порядок! ))))))

----------


## kravshik

> Как убрать музыку?? Я просто вырубаю динамик и ВСЁ! Порядок! ))))))


 нет,ну это понятно...но согласись, для тех например кто не готов....

но потом все равно надо включать музыку...потому как любое видео на фоне музыки воспринимается...намного приятнее....

----------


## Jaak Logus

Есть где фотографии бронепоезда с 411-й батареи на новом месте?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Есть где фотографии бронепоезда с 411-й батареи на новом месте?


 На Думской неделю назад выкладывали.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Что? Очередное "новое место?" Его только лет 10-15 назад перетаскивали чуть дальше в лес и развернули противоположной стороной!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Что? Очередное "новое место?" Его только лет 10-15 назад перетаскивали чуть дальше в лес и развернули противоположной стороной!


  Поставили за храм.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Что? Очередное "новое место?" Его только лет 10-15 назад перетаскивали чуть дальше в лес и развернули противоположной стороной!


 *ПЧ.Петро Чорномор*
http://odz.gov.ua/news/



> 07.04.2015р. - Одеські залізничники взяли активну участь у переносі «Бронепоїзда»
> Одеські залізничники взяли активну участь у переносі «Бронепоїзда»
> 
>   Одеські залізничники взяли активну участь у переносі експонату «Бронепоїзда» Меморіалу героїчної оборони Одеси 411 берегової батареї.
>   Для проведення зазначених робіт були задіяні працівники Одеської дистанції колії, Одеського відновного поїзду,  локомотивного депо Одеса-Сортувальна та працівники колійної машинної станції Усатове.
> З метою перенесення експонату працівники залізниці від’єднали тендер паровозу та перевезли трейлером всі його елементи на нове місце експозиції.
>   Одеська дистанція  колії  виділила 20 м рейкових плітей та виконала збирання колійної решітки, на яку встановлено експонат.
>   Завантаження та розвантаження елементів паровозу виконували працівники Одеського відновного поїзду. Начальник локомотивного депо Одеса-Сортувальна Олександр Щербаков був відповідальним за проведення робіт.


 


> 09.04.2015р. - Меморіал героїчної оборони Одеси подякував залізничникам за роботу
> 
>   Напередодні Дня визволення Одеси від фашистських загарбників завідувач Меморіалу героїчної оборони Одеси 411 берегової батареї Віталій Сосюк своїм листом подякував начальнику Одеської залізниці Григорію Бойку за організацію та проведення робіт з перестановки і ремонту одеського бронепоїзда, що експонується на відкритих майданчиках Меморіалу.
> 
>   Нагадаємо, що третього квітня поточного року одеські залізничники взяли активну участь у переносі експонату «Бронепоїзда» Меморіалу героїчної оборони Одеси 411 берегової батареї. Для проведення зазначених робіт були задіяні працівники Одеської дистанції колії, Одеського відновного поїзду,  локомотивного депо Одеса-Сортувальна та працівники колійної машинної станції Усатове.

----------


## razgilday

> Что? Очередное "новое место?" Его только лет 10-15 назад перетаскивали чуть дальше в лес и развернули противоположной стороной!


 на Думской есть фото....только там столько грязи вылили,аж противно читать

ну перенесли...ну стоит он рядом чуть в стороне...мне кажется это не принципиально-да интересно конечно,что он переехал...но зачем же так хаять храм..как там ....в комментариях.

храм тоже вполне органично там вписался,мне кажется возле мемориала должен быть храм.,то что делается уже в нем это другой вопрос,оставим это на совести..священнослужителей...

----------


## Antique

Интересно чем думали, когда строили на том месте храм. Места же полно.

----------


## Ranke

Известная карта города конца XIX века из
Национальной библиотеки Израиля
стала доступна к просмотру в деталях.

----------


## kravshik

> Интересно чем думали, когда строили на том месте храм. Места же полно.


 непонятен сам смысл вопроса...а что не так в этом месте...рядом с мемориалом....не сильно вдаваясь в сам лесок...как по мне место вполне  нормально подобрано...

то ,что отодвинули бронепоезд ...ну значит решили переместить....

я не понимаю другого---почему все, так не воспринимают там храм,ну скажем так -многие....наоборот вполне уместен храм там.  можно и свечи поставить ,и поклониться иконам

зачем городить огород.... когда храм уже есть...

----------


## Antique

> то ,что отодвинули бронепоезд ...ну значит решили переместить....


 За наши деньги!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

При чём, "двигают" его уже второй раз.

----------


## chereshny1958

> За наши деньги!


 Кто бы сомневался! Под ремонт Аллеи Славы, передвижку бронепоезда небось такие деньги прокрутили! Я не поняла: на 5 станции сносят не только коттеджи деревни АСТР, но и расселяли коттедж рядом с Юридической клиникой?

----------


## kravshik

> При чём, "двигают" его уже второй раз.


 а где он был изначально.....вроде постоянно там бывал с детства....но что-то не припомню...???

но я помню другое..когда отдельные отсеки "Малютки " лежали отдельно и через некоторые из них можно было пробраться насквозь...до того как ее собрали воедино...

всех с праздником ! С днем Освобождения Одессы!!!

----------


## Скрытик

Всех с праздником!!!

Посмотрел сегодня передачу о том, как молодые архитекторы предлагают сносить Одессу кварталами и строить на их месте современные здания, "соблюдая поверхностную аутентичность". И даже много известных людей, не буду упоминать их имена всуе, типа поддержали их. 
Да я бы таких архитекторов в дворники перевел. При чем без права заниматься всем остальным, даже водителями такси запретил. Это подонки, которых случайно не вычистили во время аборта. Дегенераты, которые в Одессе оказались случайно. И так же случайно сдохнут в подворотнях 
Как можно ненавидеть этот город, что бы даже думать о таком!!!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> а где он был изначально.....вроде постоянно там бывал с детства....но что-то не припомню...???
> 
> но я помню другое..когда отдельные отсеки "Малютки " лежали отдельно и через некоторые из них можно было пробраться насквозь...до того как ее собрали воедино...
> 
> всех с праздником ! С днем Освобождения Одессы!!!


 Изначально бронепоезд был ближе к площадке с техникой и смотрел паровозом в сторону Черноморской Дороги. А до последнего момента (после первой его передислокации лет 10-15 назад) он был чуть дальше в лесу и паровозом уже к морю. Вот сейчас, не знаю, как его там установили в третий уже раз. Ещё не был. )))))
А вот подводная лодка появилась уже несколько позднее, в конце восьмидесятых. Ещё в начале девяностых на её корпусе красовалась огромная надпись: "Здесь был Костя".

----------


## kravshik

> Изначально бронепоезд был ближе к площадке с техникой и смотрел паровозом в сторону Черноморской Дороги. А до последнего момента (после первой его передислокации лет 10-15 назад) он был чуть дальше в лесу и паровозом уже к морю. Вот сейчас, не знаю, как его там установили в третий уже раз. Ещё не был. )))))
> А вот подводная лодка появилась уже несколько позднее, в конце восьмидесятых. Ещё в начале девяностых на её корпусе красовалась огромная надпись: "Здесь был Костя".


 не ну я не понимаю...ну стоит себе бронепоезд,так зачем его двигать и перемещать......кому-то рассказать))) .что в Одессе  3 или 4 раза перетаскивают  бронепоезд с места на место))

еще не хватало подводную лодку....поразворачивать.....

----------


## Torry Kratch

Немного опоздал (у мамы 10-го День Рождения)... 

*С Днём Освобождения Одессы!, товарищи!*

----------


## Antique

> Посмотрел сегодня передачу о том, как молодые архитекторы предлагают сносить Одессу кварталами и строить на их месте современные здания, "соблюдая поверхностную аутентичность". И даже много известных людей, не буду упоминать их имена всуе, типа поддержали их. 
> Да я бы таких архитекторов в дворники перевел. При чем без права заниматься всем остальным, даже водителями такси запретил. Это подонки, которых случайно не вычистили во время аборта. Дегенераты, которые в Одессе оказались случайно. И так же случайно сдохнут в подворотнях 
> Как можно ненавидеть этот город, что бы даже думать о таком!!!


 Во многом виновата ОГАСА, так как адепты муляжей родились в её стенах. А нынешний депутатский состав сьест Одессу с потрохами, Горсовет - это обычный бизнес-клуб.

----------


## Inna_Z

Ranke: На этой карте обозначен эрув - граница, за пределом которой еврею в субботу не разрешено перемещать предметы.

----------


## Ranke

> Известная карта города конца XIX века из
> Национальной библиотеки Израиля
> стала доступна к просмотру в деталях.


 


> Ranke: На этой карте обозначен эрув - граница, за пределом которой еврею в субботу не разрешено перемещать предметы.


 Да, Инна, про эрув там указано. Почитать при желании подробно можно здесь >>>

Карту эту составил городской землемер Михаил Михайлович Дитерихс в 1894 году.
Посмотреть и скачать в отличном качестве эту же карту можно
благодаря  библиотеке Конгресса.



Предыдущие доступные места [1, 2, 3]

----------


## Jaak Logus

Думаю новый закон поможет "потерять" обветшалый памятник коммунисту Томасу, если уж за 33 года его существования ни нашлось желающих поддерживать его состояние.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Вот время летит! А я уже было забыл, где у нас была улица Томаса? )))))). И только пошевелив мозгами вспомнил, что это рядом с Куликовым Полем )))))).

----------


## Antique

> Вот время летит! А я уже было забыл, где у нас была улица Томаса? )))))). И только пошевелив мозгами вспомнил, что это рядом с Куликовым Полем )))))).


 Тут самого Томаса едва вспомнишь, настолько персона малозначимая.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Тут самого Томаса едва вспомнишь, настолько персона малозначимая.


 В свое время его оставили лишь потому, что он - одессит.

----------


## Ranke

> Тут самого Томаса едва вспомнишь, настолько персона малозначимая.


 Да, не Ленин. С другой стороны, такая доктрина была.
Памятник Хворостину, Мизикевичу ведь поставили, а они тоже местного масштаба.

Еще и семья Михаила Дмитриевича обосновалась в Одессе.
 1974, ул. М. Томаса

На фото в центре - внук М.Д.Томаса - Олег Константинович
Не много ни мало, в 32 года стал начальником Одесского порта. С 1976 года возглавил ЧМП.
Рядом с ним - жена Эльвира Георгиевна и дочь Анжела Олеговна (правнучка того самого Томаса)


Улицу называют в 1964-ом, памятник в сквере устанавливают в 1982-ом

P.S. Был на Втором. За могилкой М.Д. следят. Барельеф восстановили после акта вандализма.

----------


## Гидрант

"Один из создателей и руководителей Красной Гвардии" - по одной версии, один из главных бузотеров в среде портовых люмпенов (ещё с Потемкинского погрома 1905 года), развернувшийся во всей красе в 1917-18 году     - по другой  :smileflag: . Но прочно вошел в перечень "борцов за установление Советской власти в Одессе" по версии советских краеведов - рядом с Чижиковым, Ачкановыми, Старостиным, Кангуном, Кристаловским, Мизикевичем... 

Все, конечно, по меркам истории "персоны малозначимые", однако же всей мазой порулили историей так, что и сегодня есть, что отруливать. А надо ли безвозвратно "отруливать" любое воспоминание о них - вопрос спорный. 
Кстати, сквер Старостина, кажется не переименовывали, да и улица Кристаловского - это "того самого Кристаловского" ?

----------


## Спокойствие

> рядом с Чижиковым, Ачкановыми, Старостиным, Кангуном, Кристаловским, Мизикевичем...


  Бондаревым, Дедом Трофимом и.т.д.

Ну, эти хоть в Одессе были и воевали за свои убеждения, с юнкерами и гайдамаками.

А чем подсобил Одессе- большевик Затонский?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> 1974, ул. М. Томаса
> 
> На фото в центре - внук М.Д.Томаса - Олег Константинович


 Я так вижу они напротив бывшего кубинского консульства стоят?

----------


## Ranke

Шутки шутками, а ведь до сих пор в городе можно свободно подойти к монументу руководителю отдела разведки. Вот только дело за выбором с чем в руках? 
Цветочками или кувалдой? Я выбрал фотик.

 скачать >>>

----------


## SaMoVar

Депутатам Одесского городского совета.
ОБРАЩЕНИЕ
На очередную сессию городского совета 16 апреля 2015 года выносится проект решения № 7.2, которым предлагается внести в перечень участков, отведенных для парковки, 3 площадки, расположенные на пляже «Ланжерон» (номера 829, 830, 831).
Уважаемые депутаты, обращаем ваше внимание на следующие обстоятельства.
Согласно информации ГАИ, начиная от здания бывшего роддома №1 и до пляжа Ланжерон нет автомобильных дорог и не должно быть автомобильного движения.
Вынесенный на сессию проект решения противоречит требованиям ст. 17 Закона Украины «Об охране атмосферного воздуха» и утвержденному вами на прошлой сессии Генплану, согласно которой данная территория относится к парку «Юбилейный».
Предложенный проект игнорирует решение инициативных общественных слушаний, на которых было предложено закрыть проезд частного транспорта под арку Ланжерона и не устраивать парковок ближе 100 метров от уреза воды, что прямо запрещено законом.
Сегодня эти незаконные парковки уже вызвали транспортный коллапс на пляже и они сделали «Ланжерон» непригодным для здорового и безопасного отдыха.
В настоящее время расследуется уголовное дело по факту самовольного захвата земли. Решение исполкома №288 от 30.10.2014, на основании которого возводились парковки, сейчас обжалуется в суде как не соответствующее законодательству и принятое с превышением полномочий. Вашими руками хотят придать видимость законности действиям администрации города и дельфинария «Немо», идущим вразрез с интересами жителей города, экологией города, с Генпланом города и законодательством Украины.
Голосуя за этот проект, вы действуете против воли сотен активно протестующих и тысяч сочувствующих одесситов – ваших избирателей, которые, начиная с ноября прошлого года и по сей день ведут протестные действия против этих парковок — как на улицах, так и в судах. Уличные протесты доходили до прямого силового противостояния. Апогеем протеста стал частичный снос построенной парковки возле дельфинария.
Мы, ваши избиратели, требуем не поддаваться на угрозы, посулы и фракционную дисциплину, а предпринять все необходимые действия для снятия этого проекта решения с рассмотрения сессии или отклонения его решением сессии, как вредного для Одессы.
Надеемся на вас и внимательно смотрим за вами.
PS Делайте перепосты депутатам горсовета, особенно тем, кто в друзьях
PPS Делайте перепосты в тематические группы
PPPS Поминайте депутатов в тэгах
Так же для ознакомления губернатору Игорь Палица, обещавшему не дать разворовывать Одессу.

----------


## Гидрант

> Шутки шутками, а ведь до сих пор в городе можно свободно подойти к монументу руководителю отдела разведки. Вот только дело за выбором с чем в руках? 
> Цветочками или кувалдой? Я выбрал фотик.
> 
>  скачать >>>


 Хворостин, вроде бы, как в брошюре написано, в Госконтроле работал, а  с Ч.К. как раз не очень-то...  - "...взял на себя т. Хворостин непосредственное руководство Контролем - с одной стороны по Отсобезу, а с другой по Ч.К.... Кто мог бы настойчивей ... * отстаивать права и интересы Госконтроля в Ч.К. того периода, когда это учреждение пыталось поставить себя в положение забронированного от всякого "постороннего вмешательства", от всякого контроля?*"
Там тоже, видимо, непоколебимого большевистского единства  :smileflag:  среди разных структур не было, да и быть тогда не могло.

А упоминаемый в брошюре несколько раз Саша Фельдман - тот самый, который "бульвар Фельдмана?"

----------


## Гидрант

> А чем подсобил Одессе- большевик Затонский?


 Хороший вопрос. Возможно, история, в чем-то сходная с отцом и сыном Мартыновскими  :smileflag: . Загляните сюда https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%97...B2%D0%B8%D1%87  поймете, о чем я.

Ну, а чисто формально - какое-то время был членом РВС 12-й армии Юго-Западного фронта; сражения в районе Одессы с наступающими деникинцами, бросок по тылам на 400 км (который, по версии фильма "Адъютант его превосходительства", обеспечивал обаятельный Кольцов-Соломин  :smileflag: ) и т.д.    
Кроме того, "жертва сталинских репрессий" , а в хрущовскую оттепель расстрелянные Сталином руководящие работники приобретали дополнительный ореол мученика и праведника. Хотя многие по-наделанному пули от СПРАВЕДЛИВОГО суда тоже вполне заслуживали.

----------


## Ranke

> А упоминаемый в брошюре несколько раз Саша Фельдман - тот самый, который "бульвар Фельдмана?"


 Другого не было. 
Александр Фельдман - анархист, секретарь губисполкома/подпольного ревкома, комиссар. Застрелен в октябре 1919 года. А бульвар наш переименовывают весной 1920-го. В 1944-м возвращают название "Приморский".

По Хворостину:

*источник >>>*

----------


## Гидрант

Дело в том, что был и другой "подходящий по фамилии" - Фельдман Константин Исидорович (Израилевич)
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4...B2%D0%B8%D1%87
Книгу его воспоминаний "Броненосец Потемкин" я когда-то читал с большим интересом...  агитпроп и новояз, конечно, там тоже был нехилый. Но (поскольку, кроме прочего, был меньшевиком) бульвар ему вряд ли бы подарили в 1920, так что, согласен - бульвар именно Сашин.

----------


## Serho

Пока суть да дело, на святое место где стоял памятник Т.Г. Шевченко, в район бывшей читальни и шахматно-шашечного клуба нагнали тяжелой строительной техники. Обычно в пятницу к вечеру, для ночных работ технику в такие места сгоняют не спроста. Может кто знает зачем. Но что не памятник Шевченко ни библиотеку, а тем более шахматный клуб восстанавливать точно не будут

----------


## Kamin

Очередная потеря! http://trassae95.com/all/news/2015/0...ssy-22237.html
В детстве, когда его еще не восстановили соорудили на остатках крыши шалаш. А сторожа гоняли.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Пока суть да дело, на святое место где стоял памятник Т.Г. Шевченко, в район бывшей читальни и шахматно-шашечного клуба нагнали тяжелой строительной техники. Обычно в пятницу к вечеру, для ночных работ технику в такие места сгоняют не спроста. Может кто знает зачем. Но что не памятник Шевченко ни библиотеку, а тем более шахматный клуб восстанавливать точно не будут


 Возможно это:
Думская за 29 мая 2013 года.
В Одессе подвели итоги архитектурного конкурса на лучший проект смотровой башни, которую планируется построить за счет частного инвестора в парке Шевченко, на месте бывшего шахматно-шашечного клуба. Победила работа под названием «Лотос».
Авторы эскиза — бывший главный архитектор города (в 1978-1989 гг), глава областной организации Национального союза архитекторов Украины Василий Мироненко, а также его сын и внук. В основе их проекта — священный для многих народов древности цветок лотоса.
«Башня в виде лотоса может стать символом Одессы своим выразительным силуэтом, который воспринимается как со стороны города, так и с морских просторов», — описывают свою работу авторы.
По задумке, три из шести лепестков будут технологическими. В частности, внутри одного из них разместится незадымляемая лестница, во втором и третьем – панорамный и резервный лифты. По периметру башни расположится ресторан, бар и летнее кафе. Высота башни — 90 метров.
Группа Мироненко — единственные участники конкурса, которые подготовили бумажный макет свой работы.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Очередная потеря! http://trassae95.com/all/news/2015/0...ssy-22237.html
> В детстве, когда его еще не восстановили соорудили на остатках крыши шалаш. А сторожа гоняли.


 Ещё одним аквариумом станет больше.., увы.

----------


## doc-men

Вид с Вапнярки на Новую Дофиновку. 1969 г.


Въезд в Одессу с Николаевской дороги. 1969 г.


Судя по всему, вид на Коблево, со стороны Кошар. 1969 г.


Предположительно Отрада. 1969 г.


Больше фото здесь  там же ссылка на первоисточники.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Возможно это:
> Думская за 29 мая 2013 года.
> В Одессе подвели итоги архитектурного конкурса на лучший проект смотровой башни, которую планируется построить за счет частного инвестора в парке Шевченко, на месте бывшего шахматно-шашечного клуба. Победила работа под названием «Лотос».
> Авторы эскиза — бывший главный архитектор города (в 1978-1989 гг), глава областной организации Национального союза архитекторов Украины Василий Мироненко, а также его сын и внук. В основе их проекта — священный для многих народов древности цветок лотоса.
> «Башня в виде лотоса может стать символом Одессы своим выразительным силуэтом, который воспринимается как со стороны города, так и с морских просторов», — описывают свою работу авторы.
> По задумке, три из шести лепестков будут технологическими. В частности, внутри одного из них разместится незадымляемая лестница, во втором и третьем – панорамный и резервный лифты. По периметру башни расположится ресторан, бар и летнее кафе. Высота башни — 90 метров.
> Группа Мироненко — единственные участники конкурса, которые подготовили бумажный макет свой работы.


  где то читал, что ту башню строить не будут

----------


## Serho

если так, то это точно то, чего нам так не хватает.

" Цветок Лотоса" на фоне " звезды Мерседеса" это круто, даже для больной фантазии местных архитекторов.
дубы жалко и живность уйдет. Интересно каков бюджет, этой забавы, и кто заказчик - неужели Горисполком. 
С такой высоты смотреть на нас будет интересно. Один раз это место удалось отстоять, сейчас такое вряд ли пройдет.

----------


## Antique

А может это планируют спортплощадку обустроить? Осенью было упоминание о планах.

----------


## ruslanyd

> А может это планируют спортплощадку обустроить? Осенью было упоминание о планах.


 На прошлых выходных обратил внимание на расчищенный там кустарник и уже была табличка с упоминанием спортплощадки




> Предположительно Отрада. 1969 г.


 Фото №23 и №24 тоже в Отраде, но в сторону яхтклуба и погранзаставы
Все три сняты с этого места

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> А чем подсобил Одессе- большевик Затонский?


 Улица Затонская тоже должна пойти под раздачу в свете исполнения нового Закона? ))))).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Очередная потеря! http://trassae95.com/all/news/2015/0...ssy-22237.html
> В детстве, когда его еще не восстановили соорудили на остатках крыши шалаш. А сторожа гоняли.


 В принципе, я как бы согласен с этим комментарием на сайте:



> Белка
> 
> Просто врем этого кинотеатра ушло, как и этих экономических обществ и домов культуры. Главное теперь следить, чтобы архитектура не перестраивалась.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Вид с Вапнярки на Новую Дофиновку. 1969 г.
> [фото]
> 
> Въезд в Одессу с Николаевской дороги. 1969 г.
> [фото] 
> 
> ....


 На первом фото сегодня здесь летом весьма многолюдно и имеется некоторая пляжнокурортная инфраструктура. Только в прошлом году несколько раз обкатал это место ))))).
На втором фото мы хорошо видим стрелку примыкания тогдашнего 8 маршрута трамвая на Молодой Гвардии, который ходил до Кишинёвской улицы по Николаевской дороге. Я специально выбрал такую формулировку, чтоб подчеркнуть, что вопреки укоренившемуся у одесситов заблуждению, 8 трамвай в Крыжановку никогда не ходил. Просто элементарно не доезжал до неё.

----------


## Antique

> В принципе, я как бы согласен с этим комментарием на сайте:
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Просто врем этого кинотеатра ушло, как и этих экономических обществ и домов культуры. Главное теперь следить, чтобы архитектура не перестраивалась.


 В незаметность переделки слабо верится. Планировка и внутреннее оформление 1950-х конечно же погибнет. Внешнему оформлению угрожает надстройка этажей, мансарды.

----------


## Lushiya

*А знаете ли Вы..*.

Своим расположением и планировкой *одесские Черёмушки* обязаны существованию стрельбищного поля – огромного военного полигона, устроенного в конце ХІХ века на месте пастбища. Это позволило сохранить место нетронутым, в то время как вокруг да около разрастались посёлки Чубаевка, Дмитриевка, Курсаки и Ближние Мельницы. Полигон оказался идеальным местом для «чудо-города» будущего. Здесь не было преград для творческого гения: огромное, – больше Центра или Молдаванки, – поле без домов, рек и возвышенностей, можно было организовать по последнему слову науки и техники. К тому же, район отличался выгодным расположением, соединяя собой город и Фонтаны, и будучи равноудалён от пляжей Аркадии и промзоны Застав.

В отличие от других жилых массивов Одессы, Черёмушки строились по единожды утверждённому плану. Территория осваивалась планомерно по диагонали, идущей от 1-й станции Люстдорфской дороги, где весной 1961 года стали рыть первые котлованы, до нынешней улицы 25-й Чапаевской дивизии, куда «хрущёвки» дошли 7-8 лет спустя. В столь короткие сроки город застроил площадь 514 гектаров и выделил жильё для 35 тысяч семей.

«Зачином» для нового района, увязавшим его с городской средой, были посёлок судостроителей, построенный в несколько этапов с 1946 по 1958 годы вдоль Адмиральского проспекта, а также образованный в середине 1950-х годов в районе улиц Сибирской и Маршрутной коттеджный городок для военных.

----------


## Serho

новая малая архитектурная форма на втором этаже. Почти за углом Охрана культурного наследия. Интересно в этом доме так и продолжают жить священники?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> В незаметность переделки слабо верится. Планировка и внутреннее оформление 1950-х конечно же погибнет. Внешнему оформлению угрожает надстройка этажей, мансарды.


 Но, может, вместо замурованных поле войны пустых глазниц огромных оконных проёмов бывшего кинотеатра "Одесса", вернутся нормальные окна на фасаде и один из балконов перестанет быть глухим, то есть без выхода на него, как сейчас?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А знаете ли Вы...
> 
> Своим расположением и планировкой Одесские Черёмушки обязаны существованию стрельбищного поля – огромного военного полигона, устроенного в конце ХІХ века на месте пастбища. Это позволило сохранить место нетронутым, в то время как вокруг да около разрастались посёлки Чубаевка, Дмитриевка, Курсаки и Ближние Мельницы. Полигон оказался идеальным местом для «чудо-города» будущего. Здесь не было преград для творческого гения: огромное, – больше Центра или Молдаванки, – поле без домов, рек и возвышенностей, можно было организовать по последнему слову науки и техники. К тому же, район отличался выгодным расположением, соединяя собой город и Фонтаны, и будучи равноудалён от пляжей Аркадии и промзоны Застав.
> 
> В отличие от других жилых массивов Одессы, Черёмушки строились по единожды утверждённому плану. Территория осваивалась планомерно по диагонали, идущей от 1-й станции Люстдорфской дороги, где весной 1961 года стали рыть первые котлованы, до нынешней улицы 25-й Чапаевской дивизии, куда «хрущёвки» дошли 7-8 лет спустя. В столь короткие сроки город застроил площадь 514 гектаров и выделил жильё для 35 тысяч семей.
> 
> «Зачином» для нового района, увязавшим его с городской средой, были посёлок судостроителей, построенный в несколько этапов с 1946 по 1958 годы вдоль Адмиральского проспекта, а также образованный в середине 1950-х годов в районе улиц Сибирской и Маршрутной коттеджный городок для военных.


 Судя по ключевым фразам из сообщения, то, возможно, что есть первоисточник:
http://www.happymisto.od.ua/archives/1035
Кроме самой статьи есть множество ссылок по теме истории Югозапада и не только ))))))))).
Читаю и переезжаю с ссылки на ссылку. ))))))))).
Но хочу добавить, что ещё перед стрельбищным полем непосредственно от Первой Станции Черноморской Дороги и вдоль самой ЧД и Кордонной улицы располагались земли питомника.

----------


## Serho



----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> 


 Где-то ошибка в адресе. Не проходит ссылка на фото или битая сама ссылка.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Где-то ошибка в адресе. Не проходит ссылка на фото или битая сама ссылка.


 https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/odessaart/album/22167/fullscreen/900347

----------


## Jaak Logus

На 5 стр. "Черноморского гудка" статья о переносе бронепоезда.

----------


## Antique

В предыдущем №13 начало.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> В предыдущем №13 начало.


 То как бы отдельная статья.

----------


## Antique

> То как бы отдельная статья.


 В 14-м написано, что это продолжение.

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 9743221

Куяльник, физкультурный парад, 30-е годы.

----------


## 115117

Фамилии, должности и фирмы уничтожившие нашу Аркадию. Их имена будут вписаны в историю Одессы.

----------


## 115117

Всего в Аркадии уничтожено 287 деревьев.

----------


## Брасс

http://www.*******/article/807443

----------


## chereshny1958

Знаете, вот мы возмущаемся, протестуем, а "власть предержащие", как Васька: слушает да ест...

----------


## тситарапеС

В середине девяностых на 13-ой фонтана на лесенке к песку предприимчивые товарищи поставили будочку, посадили в нее дядю и дядя продавал билеты на пляж. Простояла будочка меньше недели, до ближайщих выходных, когда на пляж пришли таки именно местные. Никогда не забуду, как дядя выпал из будочки находу, когда около 20 человек несли ее к воде. Будочка целый день простояла на мелководье, а предприимчивых товарищей на этом пляже больше не видели. Потом появились другие дяди, с другими возможностями и против них двадцати человек уже стало недостаточно... а больше, как мы видим, ненашлось.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Свято Алексеевский храм, сквер Мизикевича, 1919 год.

----------


## Киров

Лежало у меня фото на подозрении(не помню откуда).Ща посмотрел,таки да, это  Аркадия,сзади ресторан Сигала...лягушка просматривается,справа от "румина"...

----------


## kravshik

Друзья единомышленники

предлагаю поддержать тему

* История Одессы - Пороховая башня
*



*http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2620785
*




открылся музей в восстановленной башне карантина (Пороховой башне),

----------


## Aдвокат

> Амбулатория Бродской, 1914 год, архитектор Ю.М.Дмитриенко. Золотой берег, 1. Собственно, это всё что осталось от строения. Теперь это "зона"

----------


## Lushiya

> *Присылай фотку: в Одессе построят стену из плёночных фотографий*
> Любители аналоговой фотографии могут прислать свои фотографии и 9-10 мая увидеть их на ломостене  (стене из плёночных фотографий) на фестивале Гешефт. 
> 
> Для участия в проекте нужно *до 26 апреля отправить* организаторам плёночные фотографии Одессы. Это могут быть фотографии двориков, улиц, котов, колоритных одесситов – всего того, что делает Одессу уникальным по атмосфере и настроению городом.
> 
> Площадка проекта со всеми деталями и формой отправки фотографий находится здесь. Спонсором призового фонда выступило международное сообщество Lomography и* 27 апреля среди участников разыграется приз – плёночная ломокамера La Sardina и набор из 4 плёнок Lomography для фотосъемки.*
> 
> *9-10 мая на фестивале городских культур "Гешефт Garage Sale" можно будет увидеть все фотографии участников на специально созданной для этого ломостене.*
> 
> ...


 
Я так понимаю это мероприятие как раз по этой теме.

----------


## Melomanka

Друзья, фильм "Потерянная фотография" 1959 г., снятый в Одессе, ещё нужен?  Вроде искали его пару лет назад...
Я нашла на одном сайте: 
http://blizzardkid.net/category/adv-family-children_films-direct/poteryannaya_fotografiya_druzya_na_more_1959_cheho  slovakiya-sssr_tv-rip.html?cstart_com=

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Добрый день! В районе Черёмушек когда-то проводились представления гонок по вертикали на мотоциклах (в начале программы ездил медведь), где это конкретно происходило и как конкретно называлось?

----------


## Pinky

Смутно помню, что сие действо происходило в районе - парк им. Горького, рынок "Черёмушки" автостанция. 
Есть где-то в теме фото подобного шатра на Привозе.

----------


## Shunter

http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=12656&page=1152

----------


## Jorjic

Известен ли знатокам текст М.Г.Рейнгерца "Историко-архитектурное описание г.Одессы", 1938 г.? Навскидку в интернете я его не обнаружил.

----------


## Trs

Было бы очень интересно его прочесть.

----------


## Jorjic

> Было бы очень интересно его прочесть.


 Он у меня есть, перепечатанный давным-давно на портативной пишущей машинке. Если его нет в широком доступе, то можно попробовать оцифровать. Это 22 страницы через 1.5 интервала, если кто еще помнит, что это значит.

----------


## Trs

После 23 мая могу взять на домашний сканер и постранично отсканировать, а потом распознать текст. Раньше точно не смогу.

----------


## Jorjic

> После 23 мая могу взять на домашний сканер и постранично отсканировать, а потом распознать текст. Раньше точно не смогу.


 Спасибо, я тоже все это могу сделать. Может даже и раньше. Посмотрим.

----------


## Ranke

*Народное образование в Одессе (1873-1889 г.)*
с планом города

скачать [*pdf, 69 Mb] /прочитать >>>

*Формирование жилых структур в исторически сложившейся застройке
городов юга Украины (на примере г. Одессы)*
Греков А.С., Киев, 1990 год

скачать [*pdf, 1Mb] /прочитать >>>

----------


## Aissa

Больно смотреть на то, во что превращается Ланжерон!!!! Источник
Бетоном заливают, помосты строят!!! Фу!! ВИдимо, Аркадия для них эталоном стала!!!




> Чиновники Одесского горсовета продолжают дезинформировать население относительно ситуации на пляже «Ланжерон». После публикации 368.media информации о том, что на пляже начали возводиться различные временные и капитальные сооружения, мэрия обнародовала информацию, что собственник самостоятельно демонтировал деревянную площадку.
> 
> В горсовете заявил, что, так как она была установлена самовольно, то владельцы 6 мая демонтировали конструкцию собственноручно. Однако, корреспондент 368.media посетив пляж на следующий день (7 мая — Ред.), увидел, что рабочие разобрали только верхний навес, а вывозить доски даже и не думали. Конструкция до сих пор находиться на своем месте.

----------


## Serho

Разыскиваю фото Торговая 4(галерея Руссова) после попадания в него бомбы. Когда то выставлялась на форуме, но найти не могу

----------


## Ranke

1843


*рассмотреть детально >>>*

 до 1918


*рассмотреть детально >>>*

----------


## VicTur

С Днём Победы, товарищи! Мира вам всем и добра.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор



----------


## Torry Kratch

С Днём Победы!

----------


## тситарапеС

Сегодня с сыном излазили бронепоезд, минный тральщик, все пушки и трамвай, на подлодку не взбирались, малому пока трудно будет, пять лет всего. Море цветов на орудиях, а при виде ландышей на зенитке я не смог сдержать слёз, дедушка оборонял Пулковские высоты, командуя зенитной батареей, а ландыши ростут и по сей день под окном его бывшей комнаты. С Днем Победы, друзья!

----------


## Sergey_L

[QUOTE=Ranke;56042659] 1843


*рассмотреть детально >>>*

Удалось скачать с этого ресурса карты с максимальным разрешением. 


1843.jpg  6112х4541


1923.jpg  5091х7332


6072х4887

----------


## RAMZY

> Добрый день! В районе Черёмушек когда-то проводились представления гонок по вертикали на мотоциклах (в начале программы ездил медведь),  это конкретно происходило и как конкретно называлось?


 каким-то летом в парке Горького цирк шапито стоял на футбольном поле,названия точного не помню-там на мотоциклах ездили.Дочке наверное лет пять-шесть тогда было,а она 85 года рождения.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Я подобные балаганы для езды мотоциклом по вертикали (был ещё советский фильм, криминальный мниисериал "Гонки по вертикали") хорошо помню на "Привозе" и в Лузановке. Об этом уже говорилось несколько раз в теме или в параллельной "Что вы помните о 80-х". Довольно часто анонсировалось выступление медведя и мы с батей прикалывались, как это может Мишка гасать мотоциклом по вертикальной стене. А оказывалось всё на много прозаичнее: по стенкам балагана гонял обыкновенный мужик гонщик, а медведя выводили в конце и он по дну арены делал пару кругов на самокате или велосипеде, как в цирке. И всё! )))))). Внешне было интересно наблюдать, когда мотоцикл делал круги, этот балаган ходил ходуном, со страшным грохотом.

----------


## Ranke

> Удалось скачать с этого ресурса карты с максимальным разрешением.


 Спасибо! Так конечно удобнее. Не забывайте указывать источник.
Может Вам удастся и здесь поколдовать:

 1869
*рассмотреть подробно >>>*

----------


## Sergey_L

> Спасибо! Так конечно удобнее. Не забывайте указывать источник.
> Может Вам удастся и здесь поколдовать:
> 
>  1869
> *рассмотреть подробно >>>*


 Здесь не получится - зуммер закодировал картинку полностью. Только скриншот! (За карты - спасибо!)

----------


## doc-men

Необычный ракурс ж/д вокзала. 1957 г.



Источник: http://pikabu.ru/story/odessaglavnaya1957_god_944409

----------


## тситарапеС

Молдавского перрона ент еще..)

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Вообще, всё не так как сейчас. Тогда было, как видим, всего 6 путей и довольно широкие платформы. Реконструкция была примерно на рубеже 1970 года, буквально накануне начала электрификации Одесского узла, когда провод над путями по Одессе Главной появился в 1972 году. Тогда в основном приёмоотправочном парке станции соорудили 9 тупиковых путей и сузили платформы. А во второй половине семидесятых появился отдельный короткий 10 путь со стороны Куликова Поля, который практически все восьмидесятые и кусочек начала девяностых годов специализировался на отправке электропоездов колосовского направления. А в свободное время от колосовских поездов, могли принять любой пригородный поезд.

----------


## Ranke

Русский бронепалубный крейсер
"Кагул"  >>> "Память Меркурия" (1907-1922) >>> "Коминтерн" 

 источник


 источник

Примечателен переносом флага

>>> "Совершилось перенесение единственного во всем русском флоте Георгиевского Андреевского флага, полученного бригом «Меркурий» за геройские дела с турками и унаследованного крейсером.
К борту крейсера была подведена баржа, на которую перешли все великороссы и офицеры, за исключением одного мичмана. Развернули Георгиевский флаг и под звуки музыки отчалили на буксире катера. Съехав на берег, направились в казармы. Сцена была потрясающая, матросы и офицеры плакали. По прибытии на берег флаг, простреленный неприятельскими снарядами, был перенесен в Морское собрание. Русское слово. — 1917. — 23 ноября."

>>> В 1925 году на борту «Коминтерна» снимали интерьерные сцены фильма «Броненосец „Потемкин“» Сергея Эйзенштейна.

>>> Перший крейсер УНР - Гетьман Іван Мазепа

----------


## Antique

> Необычный ракурс ж/д вокзала. 1957 г.


 И нету ещё массовой ограды с якорьками.

----------


## Ranke

1850-е
/источник/



рассмотреть (набираем >>> Odessa)

----------


## Ranke

*Fuhrer durch die Sowjetunion*

 *Berlin, 1928*



 трамвай 

Вся книжка *здесь >>>* R.81 Odessa s.732-748 | Plan <s.753

----------


## Trs

Актуальность данных на 1927 год, судя по трамваю.

----------


## OMF

> Актуальность данных на 1927 год, судя по трамваю.


 При этом схема не соответствует списку. И в 1927 28-й уже ходил до Пастера, был 3-й и 30-й и т.п. Ну и 15-й так не ходил. В общем, схемка на уровне американской 1960 г.

----------


## Trs

Попалось тут. Графики сдачи объектов строительства в 1965 году. Строится много домов на Х квартале ЮЗР, в т. ч. кооперативных.

80 кв. 2527 кв. м. — панельный пятиэтажный дом на 4 секции. 60 кв. 1826.6 кв. м. — то же на 3 секции (типовые проекты 1-464А-2 и -4). 

64 кв. с маг. — блочный (проект 1-437-6М или 1-448-6М) или кирпичный (проект 1-438-6М) дом на 4 секции, на Х квартале такой как минимум один (Космонавтов, 38).

80 кв. 1800 кв. м. — не представляю себе что это, возможно, опечатка. В 80-квартирном доме площадь д. б. порядка 2100...2200 кв. м. для блочных и кирпичных.

60 кв. 1746 кв. м. — блочный (проект 1-437-9 или 1-448-9) или кирпичный (проект 1-438-9) дом на 3 секции. Например, Адмиральский проспект, 35.

----------


## Viktoz

Одессе — 600: сегодня — день первого письменного упоминания города.

Первое упоминание порта Коцюбеев привязывают к Троице, которая в 1415 году была 19 мая.
именно сегодня 19,05, — та дата, от которой историки ведут летосчисление порта Коцюбеев, который позже получил турецкое название Хаджибей, а после взятия российскими войсками обрел имя Одесса.

----------


## Antique

Очень хорошо, я тоже собирался напомнить о дате. К сожалению в горсовете морозятся, по этому пока масштабных празднований провести не удаётся. Сегодня будет круглый стол в ОДА и выставка в Научной библиотеке им. Горького.

----------


## vado

*ОДЕССЕ СЕГОДНЯ 600 ЛЕТ - С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!*
Именно тот момент, когда историческая достоверность становится костью в горле адептов "русского мира". Ведь взятое за основу 2 сентября, когда в Одессе принято отмечать День города, это не более чем день основания порта, в то время как город существовал задолго до этого. По правде говоря 400 лет до этого Одесса под названием Кочубеев находилась в составе Польско-литовского княжества, похоже в Османской империи, и лишь в 1789 году была завоевана русской армией, а спустя 6 лет город переименовали в Одессу.
Тем не менее, борьба за историческую правду продолжается и сегодня, в настоящий праздник для Одессы, в здании Одесской областной государственной администрации (проспект Шевченко, 4) состоится круглый стол на тему: «Возвращение исторической памяти. Исследование и популяризация истории Одессы и Одесщины XV - XVIII ст. К 600-летию первого письменного упоминания Кочубіїва (Одессы)». Сегодня будет вновь поднят вопрос о том, что справедливо считать днем рождения Одессы не дату основания порта, а дату первого письменного упоминания о городе Кочубеев, зафиксированную в 1415 году!


http://zloy-odessit.livejournal.com/1268485.html

----------


## Antique

А вот и небольшой репортаж о выставке.

----------


## doc-men

Что-то историки активизировались: «Одесса» вполне может быть и тюркским топонимом. 
Название нашего города может быть «эллинизированным» тюркским топонимом «Едисан» (Yedisan) - от Едисанской орды, татарского военно-политического образования, кочевавшего в степях северного Причерноморья в XVIII веке.

Источник 

Прям весеннее обострение, кто парки начинает переименовывать, кто город  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Прям весеннее обострение, кто парки начинает переименовывать, кто город


 А где говориться о переименовании города?  Похоже вы вводите в заблуждение.

Что касается версии с Едисаном, то сомнительно, что топоним применяли в турецкое время непосредственно к Хаджибею, так как Едисаном называли довольно обширный регион, в котором кроме Одессы были и другие поселения. Но в целом возможно, что при сочинении нового названия императорский двор мог отталкиваться от названия Едисан. 

В конце текста можно встретить словосочетание "значение фактов", которое просто не имеет смысла. Лукавит Александр Пригарин, ой лукавит.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Ведь взятое за основу 2 сентября, когда в Одессе принято отмечать День города, это не более чем день основания порта, в то время как город существовал задолго до этого.


 Одна версия в одночасье подменяется альтернативной. В таком случае, почему Вас и ваших однодумцев не было заметно при 599-летней годовщине первого поселения?

----------


## vado

Вы должно быть понимаете разницу между 599 и 600, правда?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Вы должно быть понимаете разницу между 599 и 600, правда?


 Сколько назвать, 590?

Именно основанию города, позже названного Одессой, исполнилось в прошлом году 220 лет. И не важно, какие поселения и чьих государств находились на его месте до этого.

----------


## vado

Вы забыли добавить ИМХО в своем сообщении,любезный.

----------


## Antique

> Именно основанию города, позже названного Одессой, исполнилось в прошлом году 220 лет. И не важно, какие поселения и чьих государств находились на его месте до этого.


 Это ненаучно. Отсчёт всегда вёлся от первого упоминания, а не от даты самого старого сохранившегося на текущий момент здания. Тем более не от указа о строительстве порта в веками существующем населённом пункте, что подтверждается источниками.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Вы забыли добавить ИМХО в своем сообщении,любезный.


 Сразу после Вас и добавлю. И сентябрь на май сменю.

----------


## vado

> Сразу после Вас и добавлю. И сентябрь на май сменю.


 " ...историческая достоверность становится костью в горле адептов "русского мира""

----------


## krust

> *ОДЕССЕ СЕГОДНЯ 600 ЛЕТ - С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!*
> Именно тот момент, когда историческая достоверность становится костью в горле адептов "русского мира"....Сегодня будет вновь поднят вопрос о том, что справедливо считать днем рождения Одессы не дату основания порта, а дату первого письменного упоминания о городе Кочубеев, зафиксированную в 1415 году!


 Что за..! Почему тогда у людей, принято считать своим днём рождения день появления на свет, а не день зачатия!? А, ну да, этот день не всегда удаёться высчитать. Зато "первое известное письменное упоминание" это очень точно для определения даты основания поселения Кочубеев. То есть города! Конечно же Кочубеев был именно городом! В общем, всё как в той песне: "мы будем жить теперь по новому..."

  *Показать скрытый текст* *"Предыстория"* Среди историков существует мнение, что Одесса не была основана в тот день, а является переименованным Хаджибеем. Однако это достаточно абсурдное мнение, если учесть хотя бы тот факт, что в Одессе не сохранилось ни одного здания, построенного до этой даты. Современники также не считали Хаджибей городом. Так, при описании черноморского побережья арабским географом и путешественником Абу Абдаллахом Мухаммадом ал-Идриси, сделанном в середине XII в., побережье между устьями Днестра и Днепра упомянуто без наличия каких-либо портов или поселений. В 1421 г. бургундский рыцарь и путешественник Жильбер де Ланнуа при описании черноморского побережья по пути из Монкастро (Аккерман) до устья Днепра также вообще не упоминает о Хаджибее. На итальянской карте Фра Мауро 1459 г. на месте Хаджибея показано поселение (либо развалины, в качестве навигационного ориентира) под названием Фиорделикс. В текстовых описаниях к карте Польши Вацлава Гродецкого, изданной в Базеле в 1558 г. в подарок польскому королю Сигизмунду Августу, есть упоминание о Качибее: «Замок древний, разрушенный, стоит на берегу Овидевого озера. Был польской торговой известной факторией, где соль хранилась морская…». В 1578 году посланник Речи Посполитой в Крымское ханство Мартин Броневский видит развалины «качибеева городища, как будто обрушившаяся земля, омываемое широким озером, находящимся возле моря и при устье Днестра». В 1709 г. камергер и летописец шведского короля Карла XII Густав Адлерфельд, сопровождавший его в бегстве из-под Полтавы в Османскую империю, видит «презренную татарскую деревушку близ Куяльницкой Пересыпи». Шведский историк Тунманн, описывая в 1783 г. поселения Северного Причерноморья для немецкой географической энциклопедии, писал: «Прежде существовал Качибей у Черного моря, неподалеку от устья Днестра, очень значительное торговое место, особенно в литовский период. Главные предметы торговли были зерно и соль. Теперь даже и развалин его не осталось». К моменту захвата Ени-Дуньи Россией рядом с крепостью «было разбросано татарское селение, жители которого помещались в небольших, плохо выстроенных из местного камня, землянках, накрываемых на зиму войлоками. При малейшей опасности со стороны неприятеля, татары выбирались на повозки и убегали в степь. Местом сборища, рассказов новостей и центром тогдашней деятельности, находившихся в Гаджибее турок и татар была кофейня, существовавшая на углу нынешних Ришельевской и Дерибасовской улиц… На месте нынешнего дома г. Прокопеуса на Екатерининской улице находилось мусульманское кладбище. Там, где возвышается теперь карантинное пассажирское отделение, стояла башня с маяком. На площадке, близ нынешней портовой таможни, известной в настоящее время под названием «старого карантина», были построены небольшие магазины для склада провианта, привозимого из Измаила и Аккермана для гаджибейского гарнизона». (К.М.Смольянинов, «История Одессы. Исторический очерк», 1853, 2007 г.).


Таким образом, Одесса — совершенно новый город. Иначе можно с таким же успехом говорить, что это перестроенный Истриан. В любом случае, её история за последние два столетия на много порядков глубже, интереснее и значимее всего того, что происходило на этом месте в предыдущие два тысячелетия 
odessaguide.net/history_preliminary.ru.html

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Это ненаучно. Отсчёт всегда вёлся от первого упоминания, а не от даты самого старого сохранившегося на текущий момент здания. Тем более не от указа о строительстве порта в веками существующем населённом пункте, что подтверждается источниками.


 


> " ...историческая достоверность становится костью в горле адептов "русского мира"" ...


 Это уже переворачивает устоявшиеся представления о истории города, как любят говорить наши оппоненты -- пахнет "переписыванием истории". У них это понятие всегда с эдаким негативным подтекстом. ("Если история лжива, то она требует переписывания" -- с чем никак не может согласиться наш агрессивный сосед).

----------


## Antique

> Что за..! Почему тогда у людей, принято считать своим днём рождения день появления на свет, а не день зачатия!? А, ну да, этот день не всегда удаёться высчитать.


 600 лет, это намного позже появления на свет, так что такое сравнение просто неуместно. Когда сюда пришла армия РИ тут уже жили люди, основывать тут было просто нечего, ойц, они опоздали, ну надо же, какая жалость  :smileflag: .




> Зато "первое известное письменное упоминание" это очень точно для определения даты основания поселения Кочубеев. То есть города! Конечно же Кочубеев был именно городом!


 Да, в 15 веке Кочубеев уже упоминается в качестве города.

----------


## OMF

Да, и Украина - родина слонов, и Адам был поляком. Та же логика.

Была себе военная крепость с парой кибиток вокруг - это еще НЕ город. Вот когда построили первое цивильное торговое заведение - порт (заметьте, не военный, а торговый), вот тогда можно и город обозначать. В отличие от Аккермана, который был таки городом при крепости.

----------


## Antique

> Да, и Украина - родина слонов, и Адам был поляком. Та же логика.
> 
> Была себе военная крепость с парой кибиток вокруг - это еще НЕ город. Вот когда построили первое цивильное торговое заведение - порт (заметьте, не военный, а торговый), вот тогда можно и город обозначать. В отличие от Аккермана, который был таки городом при крепости.


 Так в 15 веке порт был, торговая фактория всё-таки. Судя по упоминаниям достаточно значимая. И замок тогда уже построили. А в 1800-х Одесса как раз что ни на есть убогое поселение, город такой-условный. На картах - разбросанные по участкам дома, судя по эскизным проектам - примитивнейшего характера. Грунтовые деревенские дороги.




> Да, и Украина - родина слонов, и Адам был поляком. Та же логика.


 Славно вы за уши притягиваете.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Среди историков существует мнение, что Одесса не была основана в тот день, а является переименованным Хаджибеем. Однако это достаточно абсурдное мнение, если учесть хотя бы тот факт, что *в Одессе не сохранилось ни одного здания, построенного до этой даты*.


 снесли  здания и сооружения, вот и не сохранились. Кто то может сказать , где можно посмотреть на одесские здания постройки 1794 г., не терпится  увидеть?
П.С. интересно , сколько в Москве зданий постройки года основания? Может хоть медвежья берлога той поры сохранилась ?  :smileflag:

----------


## vado

> снесли  здания и сооружения, вот и не сохранились. Кто то может назвать , где можно посмотреть на одесские здания постройки 1794 г., не терпится  увидеть?
> П.С. интересно , сколько в Москве зданий постройки года основания? Может хоть медвежья берлога той поры сохранилась ?


 Добавлю, честного года основания 1272 года

----------


## Скрытик

В ФБ копья ломают и тут тоже  :smileflag: 
Ну реально смешно. А почему тогда 600 лет? Давайте действительно датируем вещи, что под куполом на Бульваре лежат (методом магнитного резонанса) и будем праздновать 8457 лет, к  примеру. 
Есть дата основания города, при чем тут деревни, которые были на этом месте? На месте Москвы тоже было много поселений, но никто же не считает ее основание от их дат появления?

----------


## vado

> В ФБ копья ломают и тут тоже 
> Ну реально смешно. А почему тогда 600 лет? Давайте действительно датируем вещи, что под куполом на Бульваре лежат (методом магнитного резонанса) и будем праздновать 8457 лет, к  примеру. 
> Есть дата основания города, при чем тут деревни, которые были на этом месте? На месте Москвы тоже было много поселений, но никто же не считает ее основание от их дат появления?


 В исторической науке принято считать датой основания первое письменное упоминание о расположенном в этом месте городе. В частности по поводу столицы Моксели это 1272 год.

----------


## Viktoz

> *Есть дата основания города*, при чем тут деревни, которые были на этом месте? *На месте Москвы тоже было много поселений*, но никто же не считает ее основание от их дат появления?


 
Если олицетворять город с человеком, его судьбой, то мы можем говорить о том, что *празднуется день появления* человека *на свет*, *а не формальная выдача документа, удостоверяющего его личность (паспорт) в 17-летнем возрасте.* Так получается и в ситуации с городом, а ведь «родился» он намного раньше. Архивные справки и есть тому подтверждение.

ЗЫ. кто-то тут писал про рождение и зачатие. Отвечу. Когда ваша жена после росписи поменяла фамилию   - всю ее прежнюю жизнь с девичьей фамилией Вы вычеркиваете и не учитываете???

Поселения на месте нынешней Одессы так-же много раз переименовывали... Что бы не "переписывать историю" взяли за дату основание - первое документально подтвержденное упоминание.

----------


## Torry Kratch

До основания Одессы на месте Одессы Одессы не было. Так что --- 2-го сентября 1794. А отнять имя у города сложнее, чем изменить циферку.

----------


## Гидрант

> Среди историков существует мнение, что Одесса не была основана в тот день, а является переименованным Хаджибеем. Однако это достаточно абсурдное мнение, если учесть хотя бы тот факт, что в Одессе не сохранилось ни одного здания, построенного до этой даты.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Кто то может назвать , где можно посмотреть на одесские здания постройки 1794 г., не терпится увидеть?


 Вы, видимо, отсюда http://www.odessaguide.net/history_preliminary.ru.html взяли цитату и логично опровергли ее. 

Но как же быть с приведенным там же (НАМЕРЕННО ограничусь только приведенным источником):
1. «Замок древний, разрушенный, *стоит на берегу Овидевого озера*. Был польской торговой известной факторией, где соль хранилась морская…». (1558 г.)
2. Мартин Броневский видит развалины «*качибеева городища, как будто обрушившаяся земля, омываемое широким озером*, находящимся возле моря и при устье Днестра». (1578г)
3. «Прежде существовал Качибей у Черного моря, *неподалеку от устья Днестра*, очень значительное торговое место, особенно в литовский период. Главные предметы торговли были зерно и соль. Теперь даже и развалин его не осталось». (1783)
Слова "широкое (Овидиево) озеро возле моря" вообще наводит мысль о Днестровском лимане , где и было правильным устраивать хлебную гавань. Вспоминайте описания того, как из-за особенностей одесского побережья до обустройства порта товары приходилось перегружать в лодки для перевозки в стоящие на рейде суда.
А тут ещё и "татарский след"



> Когда султан Баязид завоевал Аккерман (1484), один богатый человек по имени Ходжа, прозванный Бай (богатый), получив разрешение султана, построил на этом месте, на скале прочное укрепление и разместил в нём отряд воинов. Он сделался обладателем пяти стад по 1500 овец, и после долгой и счастливой жизни его стали звать Ходжабай. До сих пор постройки этого укрепления сохранились и хорошо видны на берегу Чёрного моря, на крутой скале. (турецкий путешественник,1656 год)


 Объективно ли его свидетельство , или для каких-то корыстно-османских "обоснований"? 
Как совместить Аккерман и на берегу Черного моря ? "Хорошо сохранились" и предыдущие отчеты?  Как совместить "развалин не осталось" (от хлебной фактории) в 1783 году с хорошо известной и не один год стоявшей над Одесским заливом крепостью Ени-Дунья? Или *два* разных поселения-крепости в 50 верстах друг от друга? Одна - построенная безусловно до 1415 года, разрушенная временем, вторая - после 1484 года, сохранившаяся в 1656 г.,  возможно, перестроенная позже в Ени-Дунью ?

----------


## Antique

> До основания Одессы на месте Одессы Одессы не было. Так что --- 2-го сентября 1794. А отнять имя у города сложнее, чем изменить циферку.


 2 сентября 1794 вышел указ о устройстве гавани и города в Хаджибее. Формулировка "устройство города" не обязательно означает повышение статуса, а вполне может указывать только на масштабное новое строительство, переустройство. Переименование поселения произошло позже и как-то стыдливо, без лишней огласки.

То что Хаджибей во время турков потерял в весе не должно смущать, ведь в средних веках он был значимым поселением, его упоминают на картах.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Хаджибей взяли, а потом взяли и "как-то стыдливо" переименовали. Может не нужно было брать?

----------


## Antique

Связь?

----------


## Гидрант

> ... в средних веках он был значимым поселением, его упоминают на картах.


 Упоминают, но слабовато ((  Что-то похожее на Кувлу или Куявлу можно вычитать (транскрипировать) у  очень точного и обстоятельного ал-Идриси  ("в 50 милях от устья реки Данаст" (Днестр)), возможно это Куяльник, но дается именно как географический объект мореплавания - не поселение. В 15 веке Жильбер де Ланнуа вообще ничего на этом месте на заметил, или не захотел написать.  У Фра Мауро (1459)  есть какой-то Фиорделикс (как сопоставить с топонимом Коцю-Кочу-Хаджи-бей, не знаю) на побережье возле халтурно нарисованного Днестра, но очертания берегов и ход рек очень "округленно" изображены. Посмотреть бы турецкие портуланы - должны же были эмир-аль-бахр плавать в в виду здешних берегов. 

А вот слова шведского попутчика Карла XII (1709г) о "презренной татарской деревушке близь Куяльницкой Пересыпи" вполне согласуются с известной Ведомостью, учиненной новоприобретенной области… Романом Ивановым, сколько в ведомости его селений и слобод, декабря 1793 г - *в самом Хаджибее было  10 дворов, в них — «мужеска пола душ 22», а «женска пола — 6».* Это, скорее всего без военного гарнизона и строителей крепости. Вокруг самого Хаджибея были разбросаны несколько малочисленных слобод — *Дальницкая слобода (58 жителей), четыре безымянных слободки на речке Свинной (где? Балковская? ) (всего 132 жителя) и два хутора на реке Куяльник (всего 46 жителей).* 

Можно ли считать родоначальником Хаждибея, взятого в 1789 году, тот самый замок, построенный "на озере", использованный как хлебная гавань для связи с Константинополем, и стоящий в развалинах уже в XVI-XVII (возможно, потому что в Константинополь после 1453 года ничего уже не отправишь - только в Истанбул)? Насколько корректно говорить о переименовании ГОРОДА по отношению к Хаджибею - без всяких признаков городской инфраструктуры: промышленность, торговля, образование, медицина, религиозные объекты и т.д. 

Или правильнее - при всем уважении к предшественнику, все же"здесь будет город заложен" - с военной и купеческой гаванью и прочая, и прочая, а также со всяческими привилегиями и льготами,  благодаря которым *в 1795  года проживало 2 349 душ обоего пола, в 1797 г. в Одессе - 3455 человек* , а ещё через 15 лет Одеса обогнала и Киев и Львов и большинство других "великорусских",  гордящихся происхождением от Ивана Калиты или Всеволода Большое Гнездо.  Театр, больница, лицей .... если исключить чуму и пресловутую грязь, уже вполне можно жить как культурный одессит  :smileflag:

----------


## Torry Kratch

Связь? Для беседы нужна атмосфэра, а не этот политический сквозняк.

----------


## Спокойствие

> , четыре безымянных слободки на речке Свинной (где? Балковская? )


  Это в Раздельнянском районе. Речка впадет в рукав Хаджибейского лимана, где Егоровка и Отрадово.

----------


## Antique

> А вот слова шведского попутчика Карла XII (1709г) о "презренной татарской деревушке близь Куяльницкой Пересыпи" вполне согласуются с известной Ведомостью, учиненной новоприобретенной области… Романом Ивановым, сколько в ведомости его селений и слобод, декабря 1793 г - *в самом Хаджибее было  10 дворов, в них — «мужеска пола душ 22», а «женска пола — 6».* Это, скорее всего без военного гарнизона и строителей крепости. Вокруг самого Хаджибея были разбросаны несколько малочисленных слобод — *Дальницкая слобода (58 жителей), четыре безымянных слободки на речке Свинной (где? Балковская? ) (всего 132 жителя) и два хутора на реке Куяльник (всего 46 жителей).*


 В 1893 году судя по карте де Волана количество было уже намного большим, можно обнаружить достаточно плотную застройку и большое количество полей в окрестностях.





> Насколько корректно говорить о переименовании ГОРОДА по отношению к Хаджибею - без всяких признаков городской инфраструктуры: промышленность, торговля, образование, медицина, религиозные объекты и т.д.


 Городская инфрастуктура - это актуально для 19 века, до эпохи класицизма городами считались поселения согласно их значению. На Подолье например было множество городков, которые ныне носят статус сёл.

----------


## Гидрант

Я думаю, что в  "переписи" 1793 г. во-первых, как я написал, не учитывались "казенные лица": солдаты, строительные команды, пригнанные мобилизованные крестьяне. В каких-то бараках или домах должны были сами жить и хранить припас и материалы. Во-вторых, после взятия Хаджибея коренное население могло сняться со своих мест, оставив дома - от войны или наоборот, "прихваченные" в российское войско - и оттого, что крепость, дававшая, думаю, какой-то сбыт для продукции огородов или рыбной ловли или паре ремесленников (кузнецы, бондари... это бусурмане откуда-то же должны были брать) , свое значение утратила. А когда завертелось строительство, появились стимулы для переселения и пошёл бурный рост - быстрее, чем даже "полношных стран краса и диво" и "большое яблоко"  :smileflag:  стали развиваться и цвести.

ПС. Городская инфраструктура в европейском исполнении всё же там не в 19-ом, а едва ли не в 9-ом начала появляться (как и на нашей  Киевской Руси). Хотя бы такие приметы как улицы мощеные, церковь, ратуша, торжище... было ли всё это в Хаджибее? - не встречал свидетельств. А то, что симпатичные и ухоженные ещё с давних времен подольские и не только городки в более новые времена не дотянули до звания городов по числу населения или захламленности заводами, как некоторые восточные "кузницы-миллионники" - так это не дауншифт для них, а скорее благо.

----------


## Antique

> ПС. Городская инфраструктура в европейском исполнении всё же там не в 19-ом, а едва ли не в 9-ом начала появляться (как и на нашей  Киевской Руси). Хотя бы такие приметы как улицы мощеные, церковь, ратуша, торжище... было ли всё это в Хаджибее? - не встречал свидетельств. А то, что симпатичные и ухоженные ещё с давних времен подольские и не только городки в более новые времена не дотянули до звания городов по числу населения или захламленности заводами, как некоторые восточные "кузницы-миллионники" - так это не дауншифт для них, а скорее благо.


 Базар вполне мог существовать, была же кофейня, бани - и так для деревни слишком много. 

Являясь городом при замке администрация Хаджибея скорее всего находилась в замке, как напимер в Кафе или Судаке. А вобще же во многих городах городское управление размещалось в обыкновенном жилом доме, специальное здание было прерогативой богатых городов. На счёт храма, то по крайней мере в турецкое время в замке должна была быть мечеть.

Мощение дорог - это тоже только в богатых городах.

----------


## VicTur

Аналогия с рождением и зачатием некорректна. Скорее, следует сравнивать со сменой поколений.
Если в вашей квартире до вас жил ваш отец, то какую дату рождения запишем в вашем паспорте? Вашу или вашего отца?

----------


## Antique

Один город может породить другой исключительно делением, но не сменой названия и застройки. Некоторые города вообще сжигали до тла, но никогда не считалось, что дату основания нужно начинать от новой застройки.

----------


## vado

Потреба у власному порті на Чорному морі для такої могутньої східноєвропейської держави, якою було Велике князівство Литовське, була безперечною. До 1453 року, коли турки захопили Константинополь, чорноморські протоки ще були вільними для плавання іноземних кораблів. Цим користувалася Генуя, яка володіла багатьма факторіями на Чорноморському узбережжі, головною з яких була Кафа (Феодосія).
Велике значення як посередницький пункт євро-азійської торгівлі мав Трапезунд. Отже, заснування Кацюбіїва у 90-х роках XIV століття було логічним завершенням і метою войовничої політики Вітовта в Степовій Україні. На відміну від кочівників-татар, які не мали мотивованих причин займатися містобудуванням у цьому регіоні, Велике князівство Литовське було в цьому життєво зацікавлене. Активна колонізаційна і будівнича діяльність адміністрації Вітовта в кінці XIV – поч. XV століть дає можливість вважати заснування Кацюбіїва одним з пунктів тієї політичної програми, яка призвела до появи таких фортець як Дашев, Чорне місто, Соколиць та ін.
http://odessa.club.com.ua/poesia/p0082.php

----------


## Скруджжж

> Аналогия с рождением и зачатием некорректна. Скорее, следует сравнивать со сменой поколений.
> Если в вашей квартире до вас жил ваш отец, то какую дату рождения запишем в вашем паспорте? Вашу или вашего отца?


 Фамилию запишут ту же

----------


## Скруджжж

> Один город может породить другой исключительно делением, но не сменой названия и застройки. Некоторые города вообще сжигали до тла, но никогда не считалось, что дату основания нужно начинать от новой застройки.


 очевидные вещи пишите. Странно, что их нужно озвучивать.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А вспомните, как за уши притягивали исторические факты, когда "рисовали" в 1982 году "Киеву 1500"?

----------


## krust

> Если олицетворять город с человеком, его судьбой, то мы можем говорить о том, что *празднуется день появления* человека *на свет*, *а не формальная выдача документа, удостоверяющего его личность (паспорт) в 17-летнем возрасте.* Так получается и в ситуации с городом, а ведь «родился» он намного раньше. Архивные справки и есть тому подтверждение


 Первый документ получают родители ребёнка в самом начале его жизни, "свидетельство о рождении", с именем и датой появления на свет, а не паспорт.



> ЗЫ. кто-то тут писал про рождение и зачатие. Отвечу. Когда ваша жена после росписи поменяла фамилию   - всю ее прежнюю жизнь с девичьей фамилией Вы вычеркиваете и не учитываете???


 Не вижу аналогии. Жена может брать фамилию мужа или нет, это её личное желание, возраста от этого не прибавится и не уменьшится. С городами так же. Днепропетровск переименовывали туда-сюда три раза, сейчас планируется четвёртый. Но год основания ни кто не изменял (пока), хотя письменные упоминания о селениях на месте Екатеринослава имеют более ранние даты.



> Аналогия с рождением и зачатием некорректна. Скорее, следует сравнивать со сменой поколений.
> Если в вашей квартире до вас жил ваш отец, то какую дату рождения запишем в вашем паспорте? Вашу или вашего отца?


  Это вопрос с подвохом? Конечно же в моём паспорте будет фамилия моего отца, т.к. я, его сын и наследник его фамилии. При этом не важно кому квартира принадлежала раньше и кто в ней жил до меня. 
ИМХО: родители дают жизнь ребёнку и имя. ДеРибас дал имя своему городу, а ЕкатеринаII утвердила дату рождения. Конкретная дата и точное название, а не какое то там образное упоминание. Что было раньше на месте города или кому раньше принадлежала квартира и кто - как её называл не столь важно. Это наша Одесса и наш праздник. Кому это мешает? Большинство крупных городов мира вообще не имеют дня рождения или дата непостоянная (последний день недели какого то месяца), а год основания так далёк по времени и топонимике, что его можно сравнить не то, что с зачатием, а с хм.. половым созреванием. 
Одессе не терпится откреститься от своей же недавней истории, углубиться в дремучее прошлое и тем самым попасть в список "иванов, родства не помнящих"?

_Из мировой практики.
В крупнейших городах США, например Нью-Йорке, Вашингтоне и Чикаго, праздника Дня города не существует и никаких специальных мероприятий по поводу годовщин их основания не проводится._

----------


## Viktoz

> *Одессе не терпится откреститься от своей же недавней истории*, углубиться в дремучее прошлое и тем самым попасть в список "иванов, родства не помнящих"?


 Одессе не терпится восстановить историческую  справедливость. Показать что Одесса имеет более старую, достаточно  интересную и насыщенную историю за долго до того, как Екатерина росчерком пера поменяла ее название...


ЗЫ. Екатерину ІІ вы тоже называете Екатериной, но это не значит что не было немки Sophie Auguste Friederike von Anhalt-Zerbst-Dornburg.

----------


## Antique

> Одессе не терпится откреститься от своей же недавней истории, углубиться в дремучее прошлое и тем самым попасть в список "иванов, родства не помнящих"?


 Вот зачем сгущать краски, притягивать за уши такие надуманные утверждения? Вы прекрасно знаете, что в список Иванов попадают те, кто идёт из прошлого на поверхность, а не углубляется в него. Это какой-то нонсенс.

Напомню, что изменение даты основания в основном касается оценки действий некоторых государственных лиц в 1894 году, все же события остаются неизменными.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> ...изменение даты основания в основном касается...

----------


## victor.odessa

Профессор А.О. Добролюбский в марте 2015 года опубликовал статью: «Так сколько лет Одессе?». Всё чётко и ясно. Достаточно прочитать два последних абзаца.

http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/won/won_91/won_91-14.pdf

----------


## Antique

> Профессор А.О. Добролюбский в марте 2015 года опубликовал статью: «Так сколько лет Одессе?». Всё чётко и ясно. Достаточно прочитать два последних абзаца.
> http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/won/won_91/won_91-14.pdf


  Насколько  знаю касательно мнения Добролюбского есть весомые контраргументы у учёных, поддерживающих 600-летие. Объективность Добролюбского учитывая его тесную связь с Губарём вообще вызывает большие сомнения. По его словам до 1756 года вообще ничего не было, но письменный источники говорят о другом и даже сами турки подтверждали, что они только восстанавливали существующую крепость, которая существовала и до 1756 года. А Добролюбский говорит - ничего нет, а Эвлия Челеби, Длугош... великие фальсификаторы.

В интернете появилась фотография разрушенной 119-й школы, ныне Гимназия №1 на Александровском проспекте. Первоисточник неизвестен, вероятно аукцион:

----------


## Viktoz

> Профессор А.О. Добролюбский в марте 2015 года опубликовал статью: «Так сколько лет Одессе?». Всё чётко и ясно. Достаточно прочитать два последних абзаца.
> 
> http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/won/won_91/won_91-14.pdf


 Ну я бы не брал мнение Добролюбского за неоспоримое доказательство, учитывая его политические взгляды...

Учитывать  надо независимых историков, таких как Мурзакевич Н.Н. (работы 1834 г.), Скальковский А. А. ( работы 1837 г.), Смольянинов К. ( работы 1853 г.). Они не были заангажированы политикой и идеей "полу/недо/мало-россии". Именно они утверждали что первое письменно  упоминание о поселении на месте нынешней Одессы было в (1413 г спорно) 1415 г.

Почитай Скальковского: «Первое тридцатилетие Одессы», 1837.

----------


## vado

> Ну я бы не брал мнение Добролюбского за неоспоримое доказательство, учитывая его политические взгляды...
> 
> Учитывать  надо независимых историков, таких как Мурзакевич Н.Н. (работы 1834 г.), Скальковский А. А. ( работы 1837 г.), Смольянинов К. ( работы 1853 г.). Они не были заангажированы политикой и идеей "полу/недо/мало-россии". Именно они утверждали что первое письменно  упоминание о поселении на месте нынешней Одессы было в (1413 г спорно) 1415 г.
> 
> Почитай Скальковского: «Первое тридцатилетие Одессы», 1837.


 Или хотя бы Петруня Ф.О. "Качибей на старинных картах."

----------


## OMF

Все-таки Украина - Родина ослов.
Какая разница, было ли скифское, турецкое, чумацкое или великолитовское поселение на месте Хаджибея, но это НЕ БЫЛО Одессой. Одесса - это не Рим, Дамаск, Париж или Киев. Она существует с 1794 г., хотелось бы это кому-то или нет. Может быть она стоит на "костях" другого поселения или поселений, но это все - не Одесса.

Это всё равно, что называть Дом Либмана гарнизонной гауптвахтой, которая находилась именно на том же самом месте.

Не ищите черную кошку в темной комнате, особенно если её там нет.

И перестаньте писать по-русски, если все русское вызывает такую реакцию. К подписям отдельных "личинок" это тоже относится.

----------


## Viktoz

> Все-таки Украина - Родина ослов.
> Какая разница, было ли скифское, турецкое, чумацкое или великолитовское поселение на месте Хаджибея, но это НЕ БЫЛО Одессой. Одесса - это не Рим, Дамаск, Париж или Киев. Она существует с 1794 г., хотелось бы это кому-то или нет. Может быть она стоит на "костях" другого поселения или поселений, но это все - не Одесса.


 Ув. любитель "русского мира"  вот ответь на простой вопрос. Сколько лет Санкт-Петербургу? С какого периода ты начнешь считать? 1992-го??? Ведь судя твоей логике - пофиг как он назывался ранее, и за точку отсчета берешь последнее переименование?, или предпоследнее? или пред-пред последнее? или все-таки дату первого письменного упоминания?






> И *перестаньте писать по-русски, если все русское вызывает такую реакцию*. К подписям отдельных "личинок" это тоже относится.


 Какую  такую реакцию?  Почему желание восстановить  историческую справедливость у любителей "полу/недо/мало-россии" вызывает такую истерию?

Да, я пишу на русском,  на своем *родном* языке. В чем проблема?

ЗЫ. Простите за оффтоп.

По теме:
Сегодня на внеочередном заседании исполкома Одесского горсовета будут рассматривать состояние дома Руссова.

Как извещает Департамент информации Одесского городского совета, на рассмотрение вынесен всего лишь один вопрос: о создании комиссии по обследованию состояния жилого дома, расположенного по адресу: г. Одесса, ул. Садовая, 21. Докладывать будет начальник Управления по вопросам охраны объектов культурного наследия горсовета Андрей Шелюгин.
*Изменится ли что-нибудь в судьбе дома станет известно после завершения работы исполкома*.

Ждем результат заседания.

----------


## Viktoz

> Ждем результат заседания.


 Кажется хотят спасти... Это радует...




> Начальник управления по вопросам охраны объектов культурного наследия Андрей Шелюгин отметил, что следующий шаг — принятие исполкомом решения о признании дома аварийным. *Это не позволит проводить дальнейшую приватизацию и перепродажу квартир в доме Руссова, а также пользоваться какими-то теневыми схемами по отчуждению собственности*. Далее – рассмотрение возможности реставрации этого объекта либо сохранение исторической среды.

----------


## Скрытик

Радует, но боюсь за этим последует еще один пожар

----------


## vado

> Все-таки Украина - Родина ослов.
> Какая разница, было ли скифское, турецкое, чумацкое или великолитовское поселение на месте Хаджибея, но это НЕ БЫЛО Одессой. Одесса - это не Рим, Дамаск, Париж или Киев. Она существует с 1794 г., хотелось бы это кому-то или нет. Может быть она стоит на "костях" другого поселения или поселений, но это все - не Одесса.
> 
> Это всё равно, что называть Дом Либмана гарнизонной гауптвахтой, которая находилась именно на том же самом месте.
> 
> Не ищите черную кошку в темной комнате, особенно если её там нет.
> 
> И перестаньте писать по-русски, если все русское вызывает такую реакцию. К подписям отдельных "личинок" это тоже относится.


 Мда-с эта тема тянет сюда отбросы рюзкого мира как мух на дерьмо, спорить и что-либо доказывать вам нет резона, могу только сказать одно-вы наглые беспардонные гости моя подпись тому подтверждение.И да *Одессе-600*,как бы ни пучило рашистских оккупантов.

----------


## Antique

> Все-таки Украина - Родина ослов.
> Какая разница, было ли скифское, турецкое, чумацкое или великолитовское поселение на месте Хаджибея, но это НЕ БЫЛО Одессой. Одесса - это не Рим, Дамаск, Париж или Киев. Она существует с 1794 г., хотелось бы это кому-то или нет. Может быть она стоит на "костях" другого поселения или поселений, но это все - не Одесса.


 Вот только Одессе-600.

----------


## Гидрант

> Мда-с эта тема тянет сюда отбросы рюзкого мира как мух на дерьмо, спорить и что-либо доказывать вам нет резона, могу только сказать одно-вы наглые беспардонные гости моя подпись тому подтверждение.И да *Одессе-600*,как бы ни пучило рашистских оккупантов.


 *А ты не сильно обобщил?!* И не очень обидишься, если я скажу следующее:
В этой теме собрались люди, любящие и понимающие Одессу, пекущиеся о ее прошлом и будущем. Они могут спорить друг с другом, не соглашаться, придерживаться разных взглядов. Но в традициях этом многолетней темы НИКОГДА не было место хамству и площадной брани. Люди имеют по нескольку тысяч сообщений, но правил культуры общения и в мыслях нет нарушать. Кстати, это тоже, кроме домов и карнизов,  входит в понятие "не потерять Одессу"  - не позволить залить ее потоками "интеллектуальных" испражнений  возомнившего о себе быдла.

Любому вход сюда не заказан. Ты решил внезапно появиться, чтобы доказать в 8 сообщениях, что Одессе именно 600 лет?  Велкам! - мы последние дни тоже заинтересовано и в ДЕЛОВОМ ключе это обсуждаем, и спорим, и от этого не перестаем уважать друг друга. 

А вот этот "9-й вал" (то бишь сообщение) с "_рюзким миром, отбросами, мухами и дерьмом, нагло беспардонными гостями (sic! ), рашистскими оккупантами_"(с) и прочими льющимися  бесконтрольно и независимо от коры головного мозга словечками *будь добр оставить для всяких "Политик"*, где у тусующихся там уже отбило все правила здравого смысла и человекоподобного поведения. Отнеси-ка туда все свои с порога выпаленные в пространство хамские откровения - будь уж так любезен!

ПС. Ради тебя нарушаю своё правило не жаловаться модерам - цени оказанное внимание!  :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> Вот только Одессе-600.


 600 или 220? 220 или 600? Моя мудрая одесская бабушка в таких же "принципиальных спорах" говорила: "Кто умнее, тот и уступит"  :smileflag: 

А если по-взрослому, то *материалы конференции* о том, что "Одессе (видишь? ценишь?  :smileflag: ) - 600 лет" *будут публиковаться? (Я имею в виду. не какие-то 50 экз., а выложить в Сеть).* Действительно, интересно было бы почитать - период, действительно, интересный и за эти почти 4 века от Качибея до Одессы (всё-таки!  :smileflag: ) много в этом нашем уголке Европы было наворочено.

----------


## vado

> *А ты не сильно обобщил?!* И не очень обидишься, если я скажу следующее:
> В этой теме собрались люди, любящие и понимающие Одессу, пекущиеся о ее прошлом и будущем. Они могут спорить друг с другом, не соглашаться, придерживаться разных взглядов. Но в традициях этом многолетней темы НИКОГДА не было место хамству и площадной брани. Люди имеют по нескольку тысяч сообщений, но правил культуры общения и в мыслях нет нарушать. Кстати, это тоже, кроме домов и карнизов,  входит в понятие "не потерять Одессу"  - не позволить залить ее потоками "интеллектуальных" испражнений  возомнившего о себе быдла.
> 
> Любому вход сюда не заказан. Ты решил внезапно появиться, чтобы доказать в 8 сообщениях, что Одессе именно 600 лет?  Велкам! - мы последние дни тоже заинтересовано и в ДЕЛОВОМ ключе это обсуждаем, и спорим, и от этого не перестаем уважать друг друга. 
> 
> А вот этот "9-й вал" (то бишь сообщение) с "_рюзким миром, отбросами, мухами и дерьмом, нагло беспардонными гостями (sic! ), рашистскими оккупантами_"(с) и прочими льющимися  бесконтрольно и независимо от коры головного мозга словечками *будь добр оставить для всяких "Политик"*, где у тусующихся там уже отбило все правила здравого смысла и человекоподобного поведения. Отнеси-ка туда все свои с порога выпаленные в пространство хамские откровения - будь уж так любезен!
> 
> ПС. Ради тебя нарушаю своё правило не жаловаться модерам - цени оказанное внимание!


 Видите ли любезный, у вас плохо получилось скрыть своё хамство за потоком сознания, я ещё раз повторяю-я не собираюсь ничего никому доказывать, в этом нет абсолютно никакого резона.Будьте добры поучайте своего забаненного товарища по словоблудию.Адьё
P.S.*Одессе-600*

----------


## victor.odessa

> Или хотя бы Петруня Ф.О. "Качибей на старинных картах."


 Это по поводу обсуждаемого вопроса и старинных карт Александр Третьяк «Коцюбиев, или история фальшивки»

http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_52/alm_52-25-53.pdf

----------


## vado

> Это по поводу обсуждаемого вопроса и старинных карт Александр Третьяк «Коцюбиев, или история фальшивки»
> 
> http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_52/alm_52-25-53.pdf


 Латиномовний “Список міст Свидригайла” є одним з основних джерел для історичної географії України першої третини XV ст. “Список” містить перелік “замків та земель”, які підпорядковувалися великому князю литовському Свидригайлу. Попри те, що не всі згадані у “Списку” пункти піддаються ідентифікації, він дає змогу в загальних рисах реконструювати систему тогочасних міських поселень. У ньому фігурують: Київ, Чернігів, Рильськ, Стародуб, Трубчевськ, Новгород–Сіверський, Путивль, Хотмишль (сучасний Хотмижськ у Білгородській обл. Російської Федерації), Курськ, Донецьк (однойменне городище у межах сучасного Харкова), Черкаси, Звенигород (нині — Звенигородка Черкаської обл.), Сокалець (на Південному Бузі неподалік від Брацлава), Чорний Град (знаходиться у гирлі Дністра), Маяк (городище у с. Маяки, на лівому березі Дністра), Караул (городище поблизу Рашкова на Дністрі), Качибеїв (був на місці сучасної Одеси) Оскал (можливо, тотожний Старому Осколу Білгородської обл. РФ), Милолюбль (його решток слід шукати десь на Сіверському Донці, в районі сучасного Білгорода РФ), Мужеч (знаходився десь між сучасними Суджею та Обоянню Курської обл. РФ), Сновськ (Седнів Чернігівської обл.), Брягин, Мозир, Овруч, Кременець, Дашів (сучасний Очаків), Луцьк, Володимир–Волинський, Степань (у Рівненській обл.), Острог, Полонне (у Хмельницькій обл.), Чорнорийськ (нині — старий Чорнорийськ Волинської обл.), Житомир, Звягіль (сучасний Новоград–Волинський Житомирської обл.), Олевськ (Житомирської обл.) та Летичів (Хмельницької обл.)» [44, с. 286–287].
Слід пам’ятати: у ті часи Галичина та Західне Поділля підпорядковувалися Польській Короні і тому їхні міста не поіменовані. Це нагадування нашій пам’яті.

----------


## Viktoz

> Это по поводу обсуждаемого вопроса и старинных карт *Александр Третьяк* «Коцюбиев, или история фальшивки»


 А.Третьяк, как и Добролюбский, Губарь, Пойзнер и другие - яркие сторонники "русского мира", одни из идеологов  "Порто-Франко путинвведивойска"  в Одессе.  

Я уже писал выше:



> таких как Мурзакевич Н.Н. (работы 1834 г.), Скальковский А. А. ( работы 1837 г.), Смольянинов К. ( работы 1853 г.). Они не были заангажированы политикой и идеей "полу/недо/мало-россии". Именно они утверждали что первое письменно упоминание о поселении на месте нынешней Одессы было в  1415 г.


 Эти историки не попали под пресс большевиков и агитпром коммунистов. Ну и в русофобии и бандеровстве их обвинить нельзя. 
Многочисленные исторические работы А. А. Скальковского (член РАН)   истории  Южной Украины и Запорожской Сечи наиболее ценны, так как в них использованы многие *ценные документы, не сохранившиеся до наших дней.*


 если ссылаетесь, то ссылайтесь на объективных историков, а не политически заангажированных "тружеников пера".

----------


## VicTur

> Показать что Одесса имеет более старую, достаточно  интересную и насыщенную историю за долго до того, как Екатерина росчерком пера поменяла ее название...


 Передёргиваете.
Никто никогда не утверждал, что у Одессы не было предыстории. Никто не отрицал существования Хаджибея и прочих Ени-Дуний.
А история (не предыстория) началась, когда Катька на развалинах старого мира велела возвести нечто принципиально новое по оригинальному градостроительному плану.

----------


## vado

По таким же оригинальным и принципиально новым планам по приказу династии Кобылы перестроили  ордынские города Тулу,Астрахань,Тверь и т.д чтобы скрыть ордынское происхождение.Так и с нашим городом, сравнять все с землей и повелеть начать историю с момента захвата-как это по московитски!

----------


## VicTur

Меня всегда удивляло, почему российским исследованиям с порога отказывают в праве на истину. Как будто в России нет добросовестных историков...
(И, кажется, пора менять подпись — извините за оффтоп, постараюсь не злоупотреблять.)

----------


## Torry Kratch



----------


## Скруджжж

> Передёргиваете.
> Никто никогда не утверждал, что у Одессы не было предыстории. Никто не отрицал существования Хаджибея и прочих Ени-Дуний.


 Это не предистория, а одна из глав истории, которая стараниями российских баснописцев была вычеркнута из истории города



> А история (не предыстория) началась, когда Катька на развалинах старого мира велела возвести* нечто принципиально новое* по оригинальному градостроительному плану.


 что ж там принципиально нового в прямоульной планировке? До этого о ней никто не знал?
И второе, велеть можно много чего, сложнее воплотить, сделать

----------


## Viktoz

> Меня всегда удивляло, *почему российским исследованиям с порога отказывают в праве на истину.* Как будто в России нет добросовестных историков...


 Уважаемый, Вы не внимательно читаете.

 Все свои доводы я основывал на работах именно *российских исследователей* (Мурзакевич Н.Н. (работы 1834 г.), Скальковский А. А. ( работы 1837 г.), Смольянинов К. ( работы 1853 г.).). Так как в  их  работах использованы многие ценные документы, не сохранившиеся до наших дней по ряду причин.

Да, я не беру во внимание работы "советских", и нынешних "новоросов" так как там нет объективности, первые больше работали на агитпром, вторые бредят "недороссией".

----------


## Скруджжж

> По теме:
> Сегодня на внеочередном заседании исполкома Одесского горсовета будут рассматривать состояние дома Руссова.
> 
> Как извещает Департамент информации Одесского городского совета, на рассмотрение вынесен всего лишь один вопрос: о создании комиссии по обследованию состояния жилого дома, расположенного по адресу: г. Одесса, ул. Садовая, 21. Докладывать будет начальник Управления по вопросам охраны объектов культурного наследия горсовета Андрей Шелюгин.
> *Изменится ли что-нибудь в судьбе дома станет известно после завершения работы исполкома*.
> 
> Ждем результат заседания.


 если правда , что стены просели на метр, то оптимальным будет его разобрать и построить из того же камня на нормальном фундаменте

----------


## vado

Осенью прошлого года я был в Мадриде, как же красиво смотрятся сохраненные исторические фасады с полностью перестроенными из современных материалов остальной части зданий.Перенять бы нам такой опыт! Наш дом Руссова смотрелся бы не хуже.

----------


## Antique

> А история (не предыстория) началась, когда Катька на развалинах старого мира велела возвести нечто принципиально новое по оригинальному градостроительному плану.


 То есть судьба Хаджибея аналогична судьбе Смоленска. Но сколько Смоленску, а сколько Одессе-Хаджибею. Если бы до штурма Хаджибея в Одессе проживали славяне, то дата бы основания была бы близка к 600 годам. А так по логике имперского двора, там какие-то бусурмане живут в небольшом поселении, негоже их упоминать. А вот со славянами сразу же бы у них интерес появился.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну меня сложно причислить к любителям рашки  :smileflag: , но я не вижу пока никаких доказательств "тысячелетней" истории Одессы. Рисунки крепости Хаджибей, которую атаковал Де-Рибас не говорят о том, что это был город.

----------


## Antique

> Ну меня сложно причислить к любителям рашки , но я не вижу пока никаких доказательств "тысячелетней" истории Одессы. Рисунки крепости Хаджибей, которую атаковал Де-Рибас не говорят о том, что это был город.


 Городом он был ещё до турков, в источнике упоминается именно как город. При турках - это время упадка, а не расцвета. Скажем так, некоторое время поселение біло в упадке, пока не расцвело пуще прежнего. Хотя даже то что в поселении был замок делает его достаточно значимым. Прямая аналогия с Веной, которая ведёт своё начало от римского лагеря основанного в І веке до нашей эры. Нужно ли говорить о том, что уже через лет сто после того как ушли легионы это было принципиально другое поселение. Интересно, что в Вене день города не празднуют, нет такого дня и всё.

 Ещё один пример - Донецк, который ведёт своё летоисчисление от рабочего посёлка Юзовка, который по меркам оппонентов - хуже деревни.

----------


## krust

> Так что прежде, чем слушать рассказки о 600-летии Одессы, для начала спросите проповедника-любителя: какое он вообще имеет отношение к Городу либо когда в нем поселился. Потому что, в отличие от одэсытов, одесситы знают многие тайны из прошлого родины своих предков. В том числе, зачем и когда полякам пришлась как нельзя кстати ранее ними же запрещенная сказочка о Коцюбееве, равно как и о кое-каких малоизвестных событиях конца 19 века, когда эта небылица была извлечена из нафталина.


 http://http://profe-12.livejournal.com/286553.html

----------


## Antique

> http://http://profe-12.livejournal.com/286553.html


 Ой я вас умоляю, блог писал какой-то алкаш, стоит только почитать про захват Украиной якобы российских земель. Неуч незнаком с административным делением и просто не просыхает. Да что-там, бред на бреде, омерзительно.

----------


## krust

> Ой я вас умоляю, блог писал какой-то алкаш, стоит только почитать про захват Украиной якобы российских земель. Неуч незнаком с административным делением и просто не просыхает. Да что-там, бред на бреде, омерзительно.


  Сегодня узнал много нового, оказываеться: _ Губарь, Пойзнер и другие - яркие сторонники "русского мира", одни из идеологов "Порто-Франко путинвведивойска" в Одессе. _  а Валерий Смирнов алкаш и неуч. Мне эти люди знакомы и интересны по другому, останусь при своём мнении.

----------


## Antique

> Сегодня узнал много нового, оказываеться: _ Губарь, Пойзнер и другие - яркие сторонники "русского мира", одни из идеологов "Порто-Франко путинвведивойска" в Одессе. _  а Валерий Смирнов алкаш и неуч. Мне эти люди знакомы и интересны по другому, останусь при своём мнении.


 Губарь - главный сепар из перечисленных, про Смирнова даже и говорить смешно.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Сегодня узнал много нового, оказываеться: 
>  а Валерий Смирнов ...  ....и неуч. Мне эти люди знакомы и интересны по другому, останусь при своём мнении.


 Валерий Смирнов пишет увлекательно и талантливо.
Но в своих книгах, допускает много ошибок.
Возьмём, к примеру, книгу "Крошка Цахес Бабель" и видим уже на первой странице.

"_Зато здесь с нездешней скоростью устанавливаются монументы в честь очередных деятелей, не имевших к Одессе никакого отношения. Например, памятник австро-венгерскому писателю Ивану Франко, не прожившему в Одессе и одного дня. _ " (с)

  Но известно, что Иван Франко посетил Одессу в октябре 1909 года и прожил в Городе целый месяц.

Далее на этой же странице.
"_, здесь планируют установить целый мемориальный комплекс в честь самого атамана Калнышевского, отправившегося на тот свет до основания Города_ "(С)

Любому историку известно что Одесса основана в 1794 году, а атаман Калнышевский скончался в 1803 году.

Две грубые ошибки, только на первой странице.
Дальше -ещё больше.
И Вы всё ещё считаете, что мнение Валерия Смирнова о дате основания Одессы -это истина в последней инстанции?

----------


## VicTur

> Губарь - главный сепар из перечисленных, про Смирнова даже и говорить смешно.


 Губарь прежде всего историк и в этой ипостаси сделал для Одессы столько, что впору улицу его именем называть при жизни. А его политические взгляды — дело десятое. Глупо делить людей на хороших и плохих, основываясь на политической конъюнктуре.

----------


## vado

В войну таких расстреливают без суда и следствия, вне зависимости от их вклада в историю.Впрочем ОИ и так немного осталось.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Губарь - главный сепар из перечисленных, про Смирнова даже и говорить смешно.


 как то в сети я спросил у Смирнова, откуда он взял смысловую нагрузку слов его варианта одесского языка. На что внятного ответа не последовало.

О патологической ненависти ко всему украинскому говорить не приходится, достаточно вспомнить его защиту урки Маркова, который проломил голову мирному демонстранту. На что Смирнов сказал, что это мелочи жизни, с кем не бывает, говорить о чем, в Одессе такое на каждом шагу.
П.С. Говорят, Гебельс был талантливым, даже гениальным пиарщиком  :smileflag:

----------


## Спокойствие

> как то в сети я спросил у Смирнова, откуда он взял смысловую нагрузку слов его варианта одесского языка. На что внятного ответа не последовало.
> 
> О патологической ненависти ко всему украинскому говорить не приходится,


  К чести Валерия Смирнова- он пишет, что вклад украинского языка, в создание одесского говора- больше, чем вклад идиша.
  Хотя это и так понятно любому лингвисту. Слова биндюг" и "биндюжник", которые считаются, чуть ли, не исконно одесскими словами, вошли в лексикон из украинского. В приложении к своей "Энеиде",написанной в 1798 году, Котляревский разместил украинско-русский словарик, где разъяснил жителям Москвы и Питера, значение слова "биндюги". В конце 18 века, в Москве, эту телегу для перевозки брёвен и досок, назвали- "роспуски".

----------


## тситарапеС

А я в Киеве в золотой кладовой видел золотой скелетик работы Рахумовского. После этого Смирнову я верю на слово)

----------


## vado

Это который фальшивую тиару Сайтоферна забабахал?
Черезвычайно интересная была история
http://www.aferizm.ru/histiry/his_tiara.htm

----------


## тситарапеС

> Это который фальшивую тиару Сайтоферна забабахал?
> Черезвычайно интересная была история
> http://www.aferizm.ru/histiry/his_tiara.htm


 Именно он!

----------


## Antique

> Губарь прежде всего историк и в этой ипостаси сделал для Одессы столько, что впору улицу его именем называть при жизни. А его политические взгляды — дело десятое. Глупо делить людей на хороших и плохих, основываясь на политической конъюнктуре.


 Видение последних 100 лет истории Одессы у него сильно искажено, как хорошо, что он занимается только древним периодом. Вероятно дело в политической ангажированности. По этому все его заявления касательно тем, что ныне имеют политический окрас, нужно делить на два.

 А вот звание почётного гражданина неплохо бы и снять - ну нехорошо, когда у почётных граждан в соцсетях любой посетитель может увидеть мат, пошлые шутки, не говоря уже о разного рода политическом маразме. Как на историка это бросает на него тень. Детям страницу сего почётного гражданина посещать крайне вредно. Я как-то даже последние работы Губаря опасаюсь покупать, так как не уверен в его адекватности.




> А я в Киеве в золотой кладовой видел золотой скелетик работы Рахумовского. После этого Смирнову я верю на слово)


 Ну да, один раз где-то не наврал, а вот когда вам в тексте встретиться какая нибудь легенда, то вы примете всё за правду.

----------


## Ричар

> Губарь прежде всего историк и в этой ипостаси сделал для Одессы столько, что впору улицу его именем называть при жизни. А его политические взгляды — дело десятое. Глупо делить людей на хороших и плохих, основываясь на политической конъюнктуре.


 В Ростове или Тирасполе пусть называют улицы его именем.

----------


## kravshik

> В Ростове или Тирасполе пусть называют улицы его именем.


 а почему не в Одессе....чем Одесса хуже??!!!




> *Губарь прежде всего историк и в этой ипостаси сделал для Одессы столько, что впору улицу его именем называть при жизни. А его политические взгляды — дело десятое.* Глупо делить людей на хороших и плохих, основываясь на политической конъюнктуре.


 я полностью согласен с единомышленником!!

----------


## Torry Kratch

Вначале скажут что Одессе не 221, потом что Одесса --- не Одесса, и во второй раз свалят памятник Екатерине. Это минимум.

Кстати, благодаря беседе, открыл для себя фейсбук Губаря. Интересно. 


p.s. Я не обращаю внимания на политику до тех пор, пока она не влияет на мой повседневный быт и окружающую среду. В противном случае политика начинает меня раздражать.

----------


## Antique

> потом что Одесса --- не Одесса


 Как бы интереса такого нет ни у кого, хорошее название, устраивает совершенно все лагеря.

----------


## Inna_Z

и как только язык не отсох! Ни совести, ни страха

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Как бы интереса такого нет ни у кого, хорошее название, устраивает совершенно все лагеря.


 А вот и нет, некоторые хотят "Одесу".

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А я не согласен (это по поводу Губаря и Смирнова), бо очень плохая извилина в мозгу может перечеркнуть раз и навсегда всё то, что, может, действительно сделано для истории. Это как в математике, только хоть один раз проскочило отрицательное число и ты хоть тыщу раз умножай на положительное -- всё равно результат будет отрицательным. Сепаратюга и украинофоб -- то, что перечёркивает, обнуляет ВСЕ былые заслуги. Это уже ничем не перевесишь!..
Где надо будет Одесса, а где нужно -- Одеса. Всему своё место. Пусть не переживают. Вот только на латинице определённо должно быть именно "Оdesa", подчёркивая украинскую фонему названия для внешнего пользования, я так думаю (бо не люблю этого компьютерного словечка из четырёх букв, вы сами знаете какое, в значении "я так думаю" или "мне так кажется", когда можно сказать нормальным, человеческим языком, на Великом и Могучем, кстати же). )))))).




> В Ростове или Тирасполе пусть называют улицы его именем.


 Это точно! Там им более близкая атмосфера, бо воздух свободной Украины им чужд и они задыхаются от него (от злобы?) )))))).

----------


## Ричар

> Вначале скажут что Одессе не 221, потом что Одесса --- не Одесса, и во второй раз свалят памятник Екатерине. Это минимум.
> 
> Кстати, благодаря беседе, открыл для себя фейсбук Губаря. Интересно. 
> 
> 
> p.s. Я не обращаю внимания на политику до тех пор, пока она не влияет на мой повседневный быт и окружающую среду. В противном случае политика начинает меня раздражать.


  За годы независимости  востановили памятник Екатерине,вернули исторические названия улицам,восстановлены храмы разрушенные горячо  любимыми вами и Губарем коммунистами.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Где надо будет Одесса, а где нужно -- Одеса. Всему своё место. Пусть не переживают. Вот только на латинице определённо должно быть именно "Оdesa", подчёркивая украинскую фонему названия для внешнего пользования


 No pasaran! Для одессита слово Одэса не существует.

----------


## VicTur

> No pasaran! Для одессита слово Одэса не существует.


  Чушь. Товарищ Черномор прав: в Одессе всему хватит места.
Я одессит, и для меня одинаково близки оба языка.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Мне украинский тоже понятен с колыбели. Речь не о языке.

----------


## vado

Одесса всегда была толерантным городом, но только к гостям, к захватчикам и оккупантам была беспощадна!

----------


## Antique

> No pasaran! Для одессита слово Одэса не существует.


 В иных странах названия городов на разных языках вообще имеют мало общего и никто из этого не делает трагедию. Так что если не на русском языке слово Одесса звучит как-то по-другому, то это совершенно нормально. Мы же не патриархальная глубинка.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Одесса всегда была толерантным городом, но только к гостям, к захватчикам и оккупантам была беспощадна!


 Вы слышали о румынской оккупации города?

----------


## Torry Kratch

Новомодное слово "толерантность" не подразумевает:  "...отказа от своих убеждений или уступки чужим убеждениям, а также навязывания своих убеждений другим людям".

----------


## Torry Kratch

> В иных странах названия городов на разных языках вообще имеют мало общего и никто из этого не делает трагедию. Так что если не на русском языке слово Одесса звучит как-то по-другому, то это совершенно нормально.


 Вы пытаетесь Одессу переименовать (сначала) в Одэсу. Это всё равно как в паспорте у Кирилла написать --- Кырыло.

----------


## Antique

> Вы пытаетесь Одессу переименовать (сначала) в Одэсу. Это всё равно как в паспорте у Кирилла написать --- Кырыло.


 В паспорте как раз Кирило, в загранпаспорте Cyrylo, а вы предлагаете писать в обычном Кіріл, а в загранпаспорте Ciril.

Русский язык вообще никто не трогает, там как была Одесса, так и остаётся. Казалось бы чего вам волноваться.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> В паспорте Как раз Кирило, в загранпаспорте Cyrylo, а вы предлагаете писать в обычном Кіріл, а в загранпаспорте Ciril.
> 
> Русский язык вообще никто не трогает, там как была Одесса, так и остаётся. Казалось бы чего вам волноваться.


 Я вам привёл не абстрактный пример. Конкретный человек воспринимает искажение своего имени ("в паспорте как раз") --- издевательством. Город назван Одессой при рождении 221 год назад. Звучание и написание траскрибируются, а не переводятся и не окрашиваются "измами".

p.s. Я выбыл. Тут есть более достойные люди, которым есть чем поделиться не на конъюнктурно-политические темы.

----------


## Antique

> Я вам привёл в пример не абстрактный пример. Конкретный человек воспринимает искажение его имени --- издевательством. Город назван Одессой при рождении 221 год назад. Звучание и написание траскрибируются, а не переводятся и не окрашиваются "измами".


 Нет, как раз не транскрибируются, а переводятся в соответствии с правилами языка и удобством.

Примеры (их милионны): 
Гданськ, Данциг
Вена, Вен и Видень, 
Венеция, Бенатки, Фенедиг
Прага, Праг

----------


## Torry Kratch

В каких языках? И что значит --- переводятся?

----------


## Спокойствие

> В каких языках? И что значит --- переводятся?


  Вы хотите поехать в Пекин.
А китайцы не знают такого города.
У них о произносится по-другому.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8a/Zh-Beijing.ogg

Почему же Вы не пишите- Бэйджин, а породолжаете писать -Пекин? 
Как же правила?

----------


## Antique

> В каких языках? И что значит --- переводятся?


 Английский, Немецкий, Чешский, Польский. 

Переводится согласно правилам словообразования языка, ибо незачем создавать трудности при произношении.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Мы постепенно перешли на тему лингвистики. А она очень скользкая и нельзя чётко провести границу. Я привёл примеры только для слов Одесса и Одеса для своих мест, хотя и тут граница начинает размываться. А для внешнего пользования, исходя из государственности украинского языка и на всех надписях на латинице должно писаться именно "ODESA". Вот город Рiвне, к примеру, в некоторых документах русским текстом может быть написан как Ривне. В то же время, Киев пока остаётся Киевом, а не "Кыйив", хотя на латинице принято правило: "KYIV", и "Кiev" уже вне закона. Как верно заметили, места хватит всем, но только, кто приходит с миром. Другой мой пример -- я никогда добровольно не употреблю словечко "имхо", так как оно мне категорически не нравится и можно вполне сказать то же самое нормальным человеческим языком, но я пойму его от другого лица без переводчика, а сам никогда употреблять не стану и всегда скажу только "я так думаю" или "мне так кажется" и, думаю, меня тоже поймут без переводчика. Вот пример толерантности.
Идеальный вариант языковой толерантности видится таким: каждый говорит, как ему нравится и удобно (насильно заставить нельзя), но все друг друга понимают (а куда уже денешься!). "Барбарбия, кергуду!" (с).  :smileflag: )))))))).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Другой пример. Моё интернет имя Петро. В русском варианте оно у меня тоже звучит именно как Петро [пэтро], и в "Пётр" никак не превращается. Хотя, если кто назовёт меня Петром на чистом Великои и Могучем, то не обижусь )))))))).

----------


## Ричар

> Мы постепенно перешли на тему лингвистики. А она очень скользкая и нельзя чётко провести границу. Я привёл примеры только для слов Одесса и Одеса для своих мест, хотя и тут граница начинает размываться. А для внешнего пользования, исходя из государственности украинского языка и на всех надписях на латинице должно писаться именно "ODESA". Вот город Рiвне, к примеру, в некоторых документах русским текстом может быть написан как Ривне. В то же время, Киев пока остаётся Киевом, а не "Кыйив", хотя на латинице принято правило: "KYIV", и "Кiev" уже вне закона. Как верно заметили, места хватит всем, но только, кто приходит с миром. Другой мой пример -- я никогда добровольно не употреблю словечко "имхо", так как оно мне категорически не нравится и можно вполне сказать то же самое нормальным человеческим языком, но я пойму его от другого лица без переводчика, а сам никогда употреблять не стану и всегда скажу только "я так думаю" или "мне так кажется" и, думаю, меня тоже поймут без переводчика. Вот пример толерантности.
> Идеальный вариант языковой толерантности видится таким: каждый говорит, как ему нравится и удобно (насильно заставить нельзя), но все друг друга понимают (а куда уже денешься!). "Барбарбия, кергуду!" (с). )))))))).


 Да всё он хорошо понимает.Задача у него другая,на ровном месте с...ач устроить.

----------


## vado

> Вы слышали о румынской оккупации города?


 И шо вы хочете этим сказать?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> И шо вы хочете этим сказать?


 Так все предельно ясно было сказано выше. Румыны тогда ведь не как туристы приехали, ну и получили по заслугам.
Хотя, они думали, что основательно обустроятся у нас. С конкретным деловым подходом они подошли в организации железных дорог на свой лад, по-деловому, с прицелом на долгие годы, перешили (сузили) нашу колею до среднеевропейской и перегнали свой подвижной состав. Оставшиеся советские вагоны переводились под другие, более узкие колёсные пары, видать, присылаемые из самого Бухареста, а потом, может, что-то научились делать и на месте, так как железнодорожные предприятия за короткий срок были восстановлены очень быстро и введены в действие, но уже под свой, румынский стандарт.

----------


## Спокойствие

Джутовая фабрика в 1923 году.



1941 г. Оккупация.

----------


## vado

> Так все предельно ясно было сказано выше. Румыны тогда ведь не как туристы приехали, ну и получили по заслугам.


 Оне хочут сказать шо одесситы исключительно только цёмкались с руменештами в дёсны.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Переводится согласно правилам словообразования языка, ибо незачем создавать трудности при произношении.


 Перевод --- раскрытие значения. Имя ни в коем случае не переводится. "Трудности при произношении"... ?




> А для внешнего пользования, исходя из государственности украинского языка и на всех надписях на латинице должно писаться именно "ODESA".


 К счастью, пока, это "должно" не осуществилось. Надеюсь, исторически заложенное написание и звучание не подвергнутся изменениям.




> Как верно заметили, места хватит всем, но только, кто приходит с миром.


 Я пришёл сюда в 1973 году, отец в 1950, дед в 1911. И знаете?, всё было боле-мене. Уживались, и вопроса за Одессу не возникало.

----------


## Скруджжж

> К счастью, пока, это "должно" не осуществилось. Надеюсь, исторически заложенное написание и звучание не подвергнутся изменениям.


 на некоторых англоязычных сервисах Odessa- американский город, наш Odesa

----------


## Jaak Logus

> на некоторых англоязычных сервисах Odessa- американский город, наш Odesa


 Как Вы думаете, почему америкосы назвали свой город Odessa, а не Odesa?

----------


## тситарапеС

"Одеса", лично мне, в отрыве от контекста, режет глаз... В составе украинского текста, когда мозг перестроился, оно нормольно, есть можно, а вот просто так, на открытке или на карте, воспринимается мной как опечатка... Кирпичный, если кто помнит, в Цеглевый переулок переименовывали, улыбисто звучало)

----------


## Скруджжж

> Как Вы думаете, почему америкосы назвали свой город Odessa, а не Odesa?


 кажется , немецкие переселенцы из Одессы его так назвали

----------


## Спокойствие

> ", в Цеглевый переулок переименовывали, улыбисто звучало)


  "Ложь не к лицу воину!"(с)

Такого слова в украинском языке-нет.

http://sum.in.ua/s/ceghlevyj

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> на некоторых англоязычных сервисах Odessa- американский город, наш Odesa


 Да, верно. Время не стоит на месте и жизнь вносит свои коррективы, согласно реалиям. Всё правильно.

----------


## Wahrheit

> Вы пытаетесь Одессу переименовать (сначала) в Одэсу. Это всё равно как в паспорте у Кирилла написать --- Кырыло.


 Якщо вам не подобається назва нашого міста державною мовою, то якого біса ви все ще гражданин України?

ЗЫ Чем больше таких, как вы я встречаю в нете, тем больше мне хочется переходить на украинский. Вашими стараниями, скоро в быту перейду на украинский.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> "Одеса", лично мне, в отрыве от контекста, режет глаз... В составе украинского текста, когда мозг перестроился, оно нормольно, есть можно, а вот просто так, на открытке или на карте, воспринимается мной как опечатка... Кирпичный, если кто помнит, в Цеглевый переулок переименовывали, улыбисто звучало)


 Вот здесь я тоже вставлю своё. Имеем город Южный. По-началу, на заре Независимости, с его названием тоже были коллизии. Сейчас он официально в украинском варианте однозначно именуется именно "ЮжнИй". Поэтому, при всей моей симпатии к родной Украине и осуждении путинской агресси против нашей страны, "Пивденный" в адрес порта или города, сегодня звучит моветоном. А вот с другим городом и радиостанцией при нём, (пардон, хотел сказать, атомной станцией, а то у меня все атомные станции вдруг стали "радиостанциями"  :smileflag:  ) нет единого мнения до сих пор. То он Южноукраїнськ, то Південноукраїнськ, до сих пор разнобой.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Якщо вам не подобається назва нашого міста державною мовою, то якого біса ви все ще гражданин України?


 Вашого миста?

Так Я не мешаю  переходить на украинский. Если есть с кем побалакать, та наздоровье. У меня таких в окружении нет... хотя... был один парень с Тернополя (хороший парень)... но с Тернополя.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

А на счёт Одессы есть другой вариант: официально объявить, что и в украинском варианте нужно две буквы С, чтоб "ОдеССа" считалось именно украинским топонимом, по аналогии с Южным. Но уже поздно, так как даже в советское время в условиях УССР украинская речь и язык, хоть не так интенсивно, как сейчас, но присутствовали в городе и украинская норма с одним С видится более привычной и каноничной.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Из википедии:




> Согласно международным нормам ЮНЕСКО *недопустимо искажение и переименование исторических топонимов*.


 Тема исчерпана?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Из википедии:Тема исчерпана?


  Попытайтесь понять, что РАЗНЫЕ НАРОДЫ, зачастую, называют один и тот же топоним, по-разному.
Так сложилось исторически.

Столица Австрии- город Вена.
По-чешски это будет-Viden
По-сербски- Беч
По-хорватски-Beč 
По-польски-Wiedeń 
По-венгерски- тоже Беч

По Вашему -чехи, сербы, поляки, хорваты и венгры- "искажают" исторический топоним?

Зайдите в Литературный музей, там записана старинная чумацкая песня( первая четверть 19 века):

"А в Одесi добре жити -
Мiшком хлiба не носити,
На панщину не ходити,
Подушного не платити.
Не за плугом, не за ралом -
Називають мене паном!" (с)

Так повелось, что украинцы называли Одессу- Одеса.
 С одной буквой "с".
Так и будет.
 В каждом языке есть и будет -СВОЯ ЯЗЫКОВАЯ НОРМА.
В русском языке это будет-Одесса
В украинском -Одеса.

----------


## Antique

> Тема исчерпана?


 Вже давно. Але Одесі - бути!




> Так повелось...
> Так и будет...


 Вот правильные слова, то же самое хотел написать. Противников написания с одной "с" немного и их количество не увеличивается, а даже наоборот. Большинству вообще всё равно, ведь название города звучит неплохо на обоих языках.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Попытайтесь понять, что РАЗНЫЕ НАРОДЫ, зачастую, называют один и тот же томоним, по-разному.


 Нарисуйте портрет одессита. Это Грищенко из "Зелёного фургона"?




> Але Одесі - бути!


 Добре, якщо у вашому сели такойи думкы.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Нарисуйте портрет одессита. Это Грищенко из "Зелёного фургона"?


  Ну, Грищенко был из Севериновки.

А одесситы?

"Люди как люди. Любят деньги, но ведь это всегда было… Человечество любит деньги, из чего бы те ни были сделаны, из кожи ли, из бумаги ли, из бронзы или из золота. Ну, легкомысленны… ну, что ж… и милосердие иногда стучится в их сердца… обыкновенные люди… в общем, напоминают прежних… квартирный вопрос только испортил их"(с)

----------


## Wahrheit

> Согласно международным нормам ЮНЕСКО недопустимо искажение и переименование исторических топонимов.


  Именно поэтому на русском языке название города должно писаться ОдеСа, т.к. на государственном языке (украинском) пишется именно так.
Коллизия, конечно, но ЮНЕСКО и все такое. Россияне искажают исторический топоним  :smileflag: 

ЗЫ на деле, я не против, чтобы на украинском Одесса была с двумя "С", т.к. греческий топоним изначально был с двумя "с". В Греции даже есть красивый город Эдесса, и негоже букву выпускать. 
Но если и сделать так, то без намека на имперское происхождение.

----------


## Torry Kratch

А происхождение-то имперское, без намёка.






> Именно поэтому на русском языке название города должно писаться ОдеСа, т.к. на государственном языке (украинском) пишется именно так.


 


> Недопустимо переименование исторических топонимов.

----------


## тситарапеС

У меня одно время был китайский автомобильчик "Chery". И вот однажды на мойке усердный мальчик тряпкой оторвал последнюю букву. Получилось "Cher" Семье так полюбилось это прозвище, что когда говорили о машине, то всегда называли её по имени, - Шер. Вот и получается, что для всего остального мира название было одним, а для нас - своим собственным, уникальным. Перед продажей я буковку приклеил, но прошлого не изменить, была у меня Шер :smileflag:  Про Кирпичный - не вру ниразу, реально видел "пропозицию", благо не утвержденную, когда работал сисадмином в управлении капстроительства. Туда же и Кузнечная-Ковальская и Косвенная-Скисна. Хотя, по большому счету нет никакой разницы как называть город или улицу, ведь живут по этим адресам те же самые люди, с той же самой историей и семейным фотоархивом и если на фото шестидесятого года чей-то отец шагает на параде с флагом СССР, не думаю, что сын будет закрашивать флаг желто-синим маркером. Наша тема, кстати, называется "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять", давайте следовать этому хорошему совету и не терять самих себя в погоне за модным трендом.

----------


## Antique

> Недопустимо переименование исторических топонимов.


 Кстати, а разве это действительно так? В чём вообще суть? В интернете упоминание об этом встречается на разного рода любительских сайтах, в Википедию это утверждение внесено неизвестным лицом без указания на источник. Так что это утверждение может быть вымыслом или полуправдой.

Тем более мы не в ЮНЕСКО,  а если какой-то лоскут города и примут, то с текущими названиями. Подозреваю, что озвученный запрет распространяется на охранные зоны, а в интернете это использовали как байку для устрашения.

----------


## Torry Kratch

тситарапеС, Ыв етировог еытолоз аволс. Он ьтсе ил у вотысэдо йынйемес мобьла?

Пусть в Одессе будет две Одессы. В одной Я буду жить, а в другую шобы нога моя не ступала.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Туда же и Кузнечная-Ковальская и Косвенная-Скисна. Хотя, по большому счету нет никакой разницы как называть город или улицу,.


  Дело привычки.
Ведь исторические "украинские" топонимы Города, как-то: улицы Степовая, Левадная, Кордонная, Хуторская ( та, которая Генерала Цветаева), районы Бугаёвка и Чубаевка- не вызывают у Вас отторжения и неприятия?
А "Шкодова гора" и раньше никому не резала слух.
 И водоём в начале Балковской, в царские времена, назывался -Городской СТАВ.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Дело привычки.
> Ведь исторические "украинские" топонимы Города, как-то: улицы Степовая, Левадная, Кордонная, *Хуторская ( та, которая Генерала Цветаева*), районы Бугаёвка и Чубаевка- не вызывают у Вас отторжения и неприятия?
> А "Шкодова гора" и раньше никому не резала слух.
>  И водоём в начале Балковской, в царские времена, назывался -Городской СТАВ.


 Да? Точно! Вот уже позабыл! А то я думал, что Хуторская, это только та, которую можно назвать и Цементной, и/или Усатовской  :smileflag: )))))))).

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Ведь исторические "украинские" топонимы Города, как-то: улицы Степовая, Левадная, Кордонная, Хуторская ( та, которая Генерала Цветаева), районы Бугаёвка и Чубаевка- не вызывают у Вас отторжения и неприятия?


 Не вызывают. Они есть зеркало истории. Это периферия города, которая заселялась преимущественно жителями окрестных украинских сёл.

----------


## Antique

> Не вызывают. Они есть зеркало истории. Это периферия города, которая заселялась преимущественно жителями окрестных украинских сёл.


 Сегодняшние названия - есть зеркало недавней истории. Прошлого вы уже не вернёте, ему можно только помахать белым платочком.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Какие сегодняшние названия ( и чего названия) есть зеркало недавней истории?

----------


## vado

> Какие сегодняшние названия ( и чего названия) есть зеркало недавней истории?


 Не, ну ты точно ольгинский, улица В.Черновола ни о чём тебе не говорит,не?

----------


## Antique

> Какие сегодняшние названия ( и чего названия) есть зеркало недавней истории?


 Речь вообще шла про "Кузнечная-Ковальская и Косвенная-Скисна", вы цитировали как раз это сообщение.

----------


## Jorjic

Господа! Когда кончите толочь воду в ступе, можете ознакомиться с текстом инженера Рейнгерца  "Историко-архитектурное описание Одессы".

----------


## Antique

Не понятно, что автор имеет ввиду



> На этом месте и вправо, к улице, ведущей к лестнице в порт, находится старое одноэтажное здание Музея. До 1882 года (с 1840 года) по проекту архитектора Боффо, перед ним у входа красовались каменные скифские бабы.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не понятно, что автор имеет ввиду


 Да, там есть пара непонятных мест. Но тут уж ничего не поделаешь.

----------


## Гидрант

"Здание городской публичной библиотеки, которая .... в 1883 году  перенесена была во вновь сооруженное для этой цели здание на Биржевой площади. Здание это построено ... *на том месте, где находилось прежде небольшое здание музея Общества Истории и Древностей*, который помещается теперь в левой половине нового" ("Одесса 1794-1894 г". Выпуск 2, 1895 г. , стр. 413)

Получается, что старое одноэтажное здание (или какие-то его части) сохранились в моменту написания "Описания..." Рейнгерца - ближе к Ланжероновской, где-то в районе "старого памятника Апельсину" (?)

-----------------------------  
Вот, похоже, у Зеленецкого http://rarebook.onu.edu.ua:8081/handle/store/2001 (1854) в Приложении показано, как оно стояло (под 45 градусов к Ланжероновской)

----------


## Antique

> Да, там есть пара непонятных мест. Но тут уж ничего не поделаешь.


 Мне после прочтения показалось, что это черновой вариант, текст сыроват, есть явные ошибки, есть сомнительные места. По дому Скаржинской на Софиевской - будто списано с книги "Одесса, 1794-1894", только к времени написания статьи  дом был очень сильно перестроен (по крайней мере третий этаж и угловая часть) и закруглёного угла, как в доме на Екатерининской площади уже не было.

Интересно, а продолжение статьи было?

----------


## Antique

> Вот, похоже, у Зеленецкого http://rarebook.onu.edu.ua:8081/handle/store/2001 (1854) в Приложении показано, как оно стояло (под 45 градусов к Ланжероновской)


 Судя по схеме сохранится не могло ничего. Но может Рейнгерц принял за старое здание общества флигель во дворе дома Гагарина, он отдалёно похож.

----------


## Ричар

> Не, ну ты точно ольгинский, улица В.Черновола ни о чём тебе не говорит,не?


 Добавлю. В.Стуса,И.Рабина,Академика Глушко,проспект Добровольского,Л.Качинского,Б.Деревянко,    пер.Шухевича,ул.Грушевского.

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне после прочтения показалось, что это черновой вариант, текст сыроват, есть явные ошибки, есть сомнительные места. По дому Скаржинской на Софиевской - будто списано с книги "Одесса, 1794-1894", только к времени написания статьи  дом был очень сильно перестроен (по крайней мере третий этаж и угловая часть) и закруглёного угла, как в доме на Екатерининской площади уже не было.
> 
> Интересно, а продолжение статьи было?


 О том, что это черновой вариант, мне тоже подумалось. Нужно учитывать, что автору во время написания текста было 78 лет. Дату смерти автора мне установить не удалось. Возможно, что продолжения не последовало. Да и публикации скорое начало войны могло помешать.
Вот в этой публикации, во вступительных фразах В.С.Фельдмана возможно приоткрывается "тайна" появления в архиве этого текста. Если продолжение и существует, то его нужно искать там.

----------


## Гидрант

> Добавлю. В.Стуса,И.Рабина,Академика Глушко,проспект Добровольского,Л.Качинского,Б.Деревянко,    пер.Шухевича,ул.Грушевского.


 Ну, это ты слегка всё в кучу смешал: и старосоветские, и новоукраинские (и тоже не слишком новые) топонимы.  И связанные с Одессой имена, и имеющие только вне-одесский (общенациональный или международный) контекст. Можно найти примеры поновей, и более упорядоченные по "категориям". 

Но общий посыл - что новых имен пруд пруди - подтвердит любой; как раз ЭТО мы умеем  :smileflag: .  Ещё с царских времен - переименовывать и нарекать; частью по уму и необходимости, частью чтобы проимитировать бурную деятельность, а иногда просто от зуда в мозговых извилинах.

----------


## Гидрант

> Нужно учитывать, что автору во время написания текста было 78 лет. *Дату смерти автора мне установить не удалось.* Возможно, что продолжения не последовало.


 *Рейнгерц Маврікій Германович (1860 — 1930, Одеса)*  (https://archexplorer.wordpress.com/architects_by_alphabet/ ).  Тогда обсуждаемая нами статья была опубликована через 8 лет после смерти автора (?).  Или не 1930, а 1939 год ; опечатка - частая при компьютерном наборе из-за соседства клавиш?    

ПС. В перечне http://lib.onu.edu.ua/pub/oldbooks/archiv_feldman.pdf  (стр. 3) есть ссылка на "Пилявский В. Маврикий Рейнгерц //"

----------


## VicTur

> Добавлю. В.Стуса,И.Рабина,Академика Глушко,проспект Добровольского,Л.Качинского,Б.Деревянко,    пер.Шухевича,ул.Грушевского.


 В Одессе нет пер. Шухевича.

----------


## феерический

> В Одессе нет пер. Шухевича.


 был переулок, но его потом переименовали в покровский

----------


## Torry Kratch

> В Одессе нет пер. Шухевича.


 
 Олег Губарь:



> То есть, когда мы говорим Покровский переулок, мы как бы воссоздаем присутствие там Покровского единоверческого храма. Это был храм одесских старообрядцев. Это был храм первых первостроителей Одессы, потому что если говорить о старообрядцах, то это были преимущественно русские купцы, сформировавшие зону старого базара и это были первые лидеры Одессы, первые мэры, первые муниципальные мэры.


 А Коперник и Грибоедов и без одесских переулков увековечены.

----------


## Antique

> *Рейнгерц Маврікій Германович (1860 — 1930, Одеса)*  (https://archexplorer.wordpress.com/architects_by_alphabet/ ).  Тогда обсуждаемая нами статья была опубликована через 8 лет после смерти автора (?).  Или не 1930, а 1939 год ; опечатка - частая при компьютерном наборе из-за соседства клавиш?    
> 
> ПС. В перечне http://lib.onu.edu.ua/pub/oldbooks/archiv_feldman.pdf  (стр. 3) есть ссылка на "Пилявский В. Маврикий Рейнгерц //"


 А, это я не так расшифровал "п. 1930" - после 1930. Информация из справочника Пилявского. В другом справочнике (Тимофиенко) дата смерти не указана вовсе.

А со статьёй, что указана в перечне, можно ознакомиться в книге Пилявского "Зодчие Одессы" вышедшей в 2010-м году вместе со справочником. По сути это набор статей 1980-х годов из Вечерней Одессы.
В статье Пилявского написано, что М. Г. Рейнгерц вплоть до начала 1930-х живо интересовался строительством. 




> во вступительных фразах В.С.Фельдмана возможно приоткрывается "тайна" появления в архиве этого текста. Если продолжение и существует, то его нужно искать там.


 В тексте говориться о рукописи "Тайна девяти дверей" и далее следуют выдержки из представленного вами очерка Рейнгерца. Может "Тайна 9 дверей" это цикл очерков... Возможно больше информации можно узнать в библиотеке, по идее эта рукопись находится или находилась там.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... В тексте говориться о рукописи "Тайна девяти дверей" и далее следуют выдержки из представленного вами очерка Рейнгерца. Может "Тайна 9 дверей" это цикл очерков... Возможно больше информации можно узнать в библиотеке, по идее эта рукопись находится или находилась там.


 В тексте сказано, что внучка Рейнгерца передала архив его рукописей "Одессике". В том числе и рукопись "Тайна девяти дверей". Где он хранится, я не знаю. Но думаю, что это можно узнать.

----------


## Antique

А известно ли где находился административный корпус санатория "Приморье"? Столовая и корпус №1 находились на углу Посмитного и Генуэзкой, а вот администрация где?

----------


## VicTur

Сегодня видел в вестибюле Горьковки фотоальбом фотографий Чарнецкого, снятых на Привозе и в окрестностях. Стоит 75 грн. Сам купить не могу, а жаль. Не уверен, что все они есть на Одессастори. Может, кто-то из форумчан купит? Могу войти в долю.

----------


## Jorjic

> Сегодня видел в вестибюле Горьковки фотоальбом фотографий Чарнецкого, снятых на Привозе и в окрестностях. Стоит 75 грн. Сам купить не могу, а жаль. Не уверен, что все они есть на Одессастори. Может, кто-то из форумчан купит? Могу войти в долю.


 У меня он есть. Я его купил по-моему в магазинчике в Театральном переулке. Уже довольно давно, цену не помню. По нынешним временам 75 – это не дорого.

----------


## Antique

И у меня есть, на мой взгляд всё-же переборщили с ценой. Не знаю зачем, но текст безбожно увеличивают, такое ощущение, что это для того, чтобы альбом казался более толстым.

На Одессастори ничего этого нет (может есть несколько фотогрфий ворот) , в книге чистый эксклюзив, хотя я бы не сказал, что все фотографии одинаково интересны. Здания конечно же не снимались специально, по этому в основном преобладают общие виды. В целом интересно, но я ожидал большего.

----------


## Грачиков

Админкорпус санатория "Приморье" находился справа от ворот со стороны ул. Посмитного.это было небольшое.одноэтажное здание.

----------


## Antique

> Админкорпус санатория "Приморье" находился справа от ворот со стороны ул. Посмитного.это было небольшое.одноэтажное здание.


 Не это ли? Правда в книге Тимофиенко оно указано в качестве столовой.

----------


## job2001

> Не это ли? Правда в книге Тимофиенко оно указано в качестве столовой.


 Это и есть столовая, а то здание мне кажется так и стоит, прямо на генуэзскую выходит

----------


## Antique

> Это и есть столовая, а то здание мне кажется так и стоит, прямо на генуэзскую выходит


 Может быть это такое живописное двухэтажное здание? Правда напротив в санатории "Молдова" построено парное ему (обезображено плиткой).

В сан. "Приморье"


В сан. "Молдова"

----------


## Shaun

> 


 И что это должно означать?

----------


## job2001

[QUOTE=Antique;56373125]Может быть это такое живописное двухэтажное здание? Правда напротив в санатории "Молдова" построено парное ему (обезображено плиткой).

да, его и имел в виду, но казалось одноэтажным по памяти.

----------


## taras

> Передёргиваете.
> Никто никогда не утверждал, что у Одессы не было предыстории. Никто не отрицал существования Хаджибея и прочих Ени-Дуний.
> А история (не предыстория) началась, когда Катька на развалинах старого мира велела возвести нечто принципиально новое по оригинальному градостроительному плану.


 хм... только пособники российских фашистов могут говорить об предистории, шо це изобретение такое? или до прихода на наши земли московитов тут не было жизни и не было истории?

----------


## taras

> Ну меня сложно причислить к любителям рашки , но я не вижу пока никаких доказательств "тысячелетней" истории Одессы. Рисунки крепости Хаджибей, которую атаковал Де-Рибас не говорят о том, что это был город.


 поселок городского типа))

----------


## Viktoz

> поселок городского типа))


 Не, именно город.

Город Качибей или Гаджибей - предшественник города Одессы. *Книга   О. Маркевича издана в 1894 году.*



ЗЫ. Ув.  любители "русского мира", прошу еще раз обратить внимание на год издание... Это не заказная писанина таких как   Добролюбский, Губарь, и прочих недоросов... Не говоря уже про  псевдо-историков типа Смирнова...

----------


## Torry Kratch

По моему, если были стены (крепость), значит --- город (т.е. --- огороженное поселение).

----------


## тситарапеС

Это всё условности, город - поселок, это как улица и переулок. Кстати, на документе мирно соседствует украинская буква "i" с точечкой и название города с двумя "с"  Чем не пример толерантности?

----------


## Скрытик

Это не украинская и с крапкой.

----------


## тситарапеС

> Это не украинская и с крапкой.


 Я знаю, что старорусская, но выглядит так же)

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Есть продолжение в пух и прах разнести *МИФ* бывшей метрополии, которая развязала против нас гнусную войну, о дате основании города именно 2 сентября 1794 года. Нужно исправить эту историческую несправедливость и закрыть этот вопрос раз и навсегда. А сомневаться, что Одессе не 600 оставить маргиналам новорасистам.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Есть продолжение в пух и прах разнести *МИФ* бывшей метрополии, которая развязала против нас гнусную войну, о дате основании города именно 2 сентября 1794 года. Нужно исправить эту историческую несправедливость и закрыть этот вопрос раз и навсегда. А сомневаться, что Одессе не 600 оставить маргиналам новорасистам.


 Ну шо ж вы так любите вешать ярлыки и брать на горло?

Вам объяснили, что городу Одессе 221 год. Это неоспоримо. На эмоциях и вас можно назвать по всякому-нехорошему... и шо будет? Ну модеры при этом ветре на вашей стороне, а подует другой ветер?  Ветры истории бывают разными. Ну никак Украина не причастна к созданию исторического портрета Одессы; и тем более не может претендовать на то, чтобы этот город заговорил (и следовательно стал думать на и по украински). Любые одесские фотографии, книги да и всё, что связано с историей этого города, не несёт и тени украинской культуры и самобытности. Это город царской России (герб Одессы помните?), Новороссийского (того еще, осваиваемого) края,впоследствии оказавшийся на территории УССР. Язык общения --- русский (впитавший, в устном варианте, примеси языков малых народов). Украинцы в Одессе --- это торговля на рынках и базарах и... Украинский театр от имени государства, т.к. УССР.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Ещё раз повторяю, если мифы и заблуждения имеют место -- они должны быть развенчаны. 
А "городу Одессе 221 год" -- один из таких мифов, которые просто обречён на развенчание.
А Жизнь и История не стоит на месте. И к имперскому прошлому, я думаю, не будет возврата. Не должно быть, а при таких попытках будет оказано сопротивление. А История, и история города в частности, древнее этого имперского прошлого.
Г.Ы. А что Вы называете "подует другой ветер"? Попытки втянуть Одессу в "новоотсосию"? Не дождутся ))))))).
Берите шире, что к созданию Украины, не только Одессы, причастна вся Российская империя, так как её ресурсы до Независимости присутствовали везде (или почти везде) по Украине! )))))))).

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Г.Ы. А что Вы называете "подует другой ветер"?


 Я уже рассказывал об этом. Повторюсь: Как-то лет 15... 20 назад гулял с отцом по барахолке на одной из двух Эстонских улиц. Под ногами на развале промелькнула книга "Одесса под красным флагом". Запомнились мне слова моего папы: "Под каким только флагом она не была..." Вот что Я имею ввиду. Без намёков. Политические симпатии у меня отсутствуют, антипатии есть. Я симпатизирую людям, работающим тихонько в своей области знаний и увлечений на благо дела, и не симпатизирую создателям гомункулуса и перевранной истории.




> А "городу Одессе 221 год" -- один из таких мифов, которые просто обречён на развенчание.


 Главное, чтобы люди не пострадали.

----------


## vado

> Ну шо ж вы так любите вешать ярлыки и брать на горло?
> 
> Вам объяснили, что городу Одессе 221 год. Это неоспоримо. На эмоциях и вас можно назвать по всякому-нехорошему... и шо будет? Ну модеры при этом ветре на вашей стороне, а подует другой ветер?  Ветры истории бывают разными. Ну никак Украина не причастна к созданию исторического портрета Одессы; и тем более не может претендовать на то, чтобы этот город заговорил (и следовательно стал думать на и по украински). Любые одесские фотографии, книги да и всё, что связано с историей этого города, не несёт и тени украинской культуры и самобытности. Это город царской России (герб Одессы помните?), Новороссийского (того еще, осваиваемого, края) впоследствии оказавшийся на территории УССР. Язык общения --- русский (впитавший, в устном варианте общения, примеси языков малых народов). Украинцы в Одессе --- это торговля на рынках и базарах и... Украинский театр от имени государства, т.к. УССР.


 Мда-с,ты Гапонище ещё тот, это тебе популярно объяснили что Одесса не была создана на пустом месте и что территории Причерноморья стали принадлежать РИ только в конце 18-го века,а до этого и после этого украинская часть населения была и есть преобладающей, преобладающий русский язык есть наследие имперского периода в жизни не только нашего города.Говорить о том что Одесса не несёт и тени украинской культуры это откровенный бред новоросисей, это ж надо как методичка впилась в мозг-"Это город царской России", тебе самому не смешно?И да *ОДЕССЕ  600 ЛЕТ - С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!*
Именно тот момент, когда историческая достоверность становится костью в горле адептов "русского мира"

----------


## Torry Kratch

Кричите громче, вас плохо слышно.

----------


## Гидрант

> ...отмечен на итальянской карте Фра Мауро 1459 року. Интересно было бы найти эти документы.


 Ну, вот эта карта http://territa.ru/photo/11-0-299  ; вот так в увеличенном виде http://territa.ru/photo/11-0-299-3?1432746860
По отношению к оригиналу уже перевернута в привычную ориентацию (у Фра Мауро, как тогда водилось, юг вверху). Общее качество в смысле точности начертаний можете оценить.
Вот увеличенный фрагмент, относящийся к нашим местам 


... но не спешите восклицать "ничего нет"  :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

В статье "Об этимологии термина Джинестра" http://www.odessitclub.org/reading_room/oplachko/etimologia.pdf 
приводится более полный фрагмент с каким-то Фролделисом, о котором (и о виденном где-то ранее фрагменте - статью Оплачко надыбал только сейчас) я и писал несколько дней назад, ругая картографа за "халтуру". http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=56248810&viewfull=1#post56248810 Там же сожалел об отсутствии свидетельств капитанов и портуланов. 

Мое желание исполнилось, в упомянутой статье множество ссылок на генуэзцев, венецианцев и турок, помещающих в этих местах географические объекты Джинестра и Флор де Ликс (в разных вариантах произношения). *С начала 14-го (!) века*. Там же полемика с Губарем ("Джинестра - не Днестр!" и прочее).  Конфигурация берегов очень правдоподобна. Справедливости ради надо сказать, что Дунай на этих картах нарисован отлично, Днепро-Бугский намечен и Березань с крепостью тоже, а Днестра - как реки нет! 
Но есть в подходящем месте какие-то бухточки, в которых (точнее в приведенных топонимах) в статье "читают" Тилигул или Куяльник.

В общем, я ещё читаю, что советую сделать и другим, впервые увидевшим - есть шанс перенести первое средневековое упоминание Одессы ЕЩЁ на 100 лет раньше.

--------------  дочитал. "Биология + лингвистика", конечно, чушь. А очертания ПОБЕРЕЖЬЯ (вглубь, возможно, мореходам особой надобности забираться не было) хороши. Ещё бы и историко-гидрологов с пониманием, как менялись берега за последние лет 700 ----

ПС. Опять смотрю на Фра Мауро - что за (трах-тарарах этого монаха) мощно разветвляющийся надвое поток между Дунаем и слитым с Бугом Днепром? Ну, точно должен означать Днестр... Может быть, тогда лиман представлял собой два рукава или был большой остров посередине? Но, судя по эволюции Пересыпи, скорее должен был быть подъем, а не опускание берегов.

----------


## Гидрант

> Есть продолжение в пух и прах разнести *МИФ* бывшей метрополии, которая развязала против нас гнусную войну, о дате основании города именно 2 сентября 1794 года. Нужно исправить эту историческую несправедливость и закрыть этот вопрос раз и навсегда. А сомневаться, что Одессе не 600 оставить маргиналам новорасистам.


 Конечно, разнести! И исправить! И маргиналов новорасистов с метрополией и гнусной войной! (и русско-турецкой тоже!).  И раз навсегда.  :smileflag:   И до 10 лет бытовым сепаратистам за отрицание единственно правильной и справедливой. И, ГЛАВНОЕ  хватит, им болезным, что-то вякать и выяснять!   :smileflag:  

И ведь, вроде бы, умный человек...    Господи, как же СОВОК силен! Привет Покровскому и Нюре Панкратовой...

----------


## Скрытик

*Торри Кратч - в этой теме стараются не трогать политику. Если не уйметесь, буду объяснять по другому.*

----------


## Torry Kratch

Можно узнать срок бана? Если не навечно, то мне бы хотелось ответить вам публично, а потом уйти в отпуск,  помогая созданию впечатления "полного единства патриотов".

----------


## vado

Кричите громче,вас не слышно.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Мы продолжаем терять Одессу

http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2642902

----------


## Спокойствие

> . Ну никак Украина не причастна к созданию исторического портрета Одессы;
> . Украинцы в Одессе --- это торговля на рынках и базарах и... Украинский театр от имени государства, т.к. УССР.


  Украинцы выращивали хлеб.
Много хлеба.
 Тот хлеб, который  затем ПЕРЕПРОДАВАЛИ другие люди.
Те люди, - "причастны к созданию исторического портрета Одессы".

Без хлебной торговли, Одесса осталась бы глубоко провинциальный городом.
Поэтому, давайте-ка отдадим должно, тем безвестным людям,чей пот и кровь обеспечили благосостояние Одессы.

----------


## тситарапеС

> Украинцы выращивали хлеб.
> 
> Поэтому, давайте-ка отдадим должно, тем безвестным людям,чей пот и кровь обеспечили благосостояние Одессы.


 Сегодня роль безвестных выполняют китайцы), И если бы порт работал как надо, без бюрократии и "вказивок" сверху, если бы таможня "давала добро" за полчаса и брала фиксированный откат, который ненадо было бы согласовывать со столичными шишками... Зажил бы город.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Сегодня роль безвестных выполняют китайцы), И если бы порт работал как надо, без бюрократии и "вказивок" сверху, если бы таможня "давала добро" за полчаса и брала фиксированный откат, который ненадо было бы согласовывать со столичными шишками... Зажил бы город.


 аналогия не верна, китайцы выполняют роль "безвестных" для китайских портов.
Что до работы порта и местных управленцев, то глядя на банкротство ЧМП , гнильё и воровство одесских менеджеров тех и нынешних времён , сильно сомневаюсь , что одесская крыша лучше киевской

----------


## тситарапеС

> аналогия не верна, китайцы выполняют роль "безвестных" для китайских портов.
> Что до работы порта и местных управленцев, то глядя на банкротство ЧМП , гнильё и воровство одесских менеджеров тех и нынешних времён , сильно сомневаюсь , что одесская крыша лучше киевской


 Вот и я о том, Почему в 2001 году я до обеда успевал забрать контейнер выгруженный ночью, а сейчас от трех недель до полутора месяцев? Цену не могут сложить. Радует только то, что всвязи с курсом и общим обнищанием уже и привозить ничего не надо, спроса нет, так что меня скоро вообще перестанет волновать качество работы портового комплекса)

----------


## Скрытик

> Мы продолжаем терять Одессу
> 
> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2642902


 Мы продолжаем гнать волну, впрочем  я не удивлен:
http://viknaodessa.od.ua/news/?news=116181#.VWbPFZVcRY4.facebook

----------


## BUSZ

> Мы продолжаем гнать волну, впрочем  я не удивлен:
> http://viknaodessa.od.ua/news/?news=116181#.VWbPFZVcRY4.facebook


 отличная новость!) спасибо за ссылку!

----------


## VicTur

> Ну никак Украина не причастна к созданию исторического портрета Одессы; и тем более не может претендовать на то, чтобы этот город заговорил (и следовательно стал думать на и по украински). Любые одесские фотографии, книги да и всё, что связано с историей этого города, не несёт и тени украинской культуры и самобытности. Это город царской России (герб Одессы помните?), Новороссийского (того еще, осваиваемого) края,впоследствии оказавшийся на территории УССР. Язык общения --- русский (впитавший, в устном варианте, примеси языков малых народов). Украинцы в Одессе --- это торговля на рынках и базарах и... Украинский театр от имени государства, т.к. УССР.


 Причастна. Казаки причастны к взятию крепости. В этих местах всегда были украинские поселения. Украинский всегда был в Одессе одним из основных языков. Да, на нём говорили преимущественно одесситы из низов — ну и что? От этого они не перестали быть одесситами.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Причастна. Казаки причастны к взятию крепости. В этих местах всегда были украинские поселения. Украинский всегда был в Одессе одним из основных языков. Да, на нём говорили преимущественно одесситы из низов — ну и что? От этого они не перестали быть одесситами.


 Основной язык один. От слова --- основа. Против остального Я никогда не возражал.

----------


## BoB4ick

> Причастна. Казаки причастны к взятию крепости. В этих местах всегда были украинские поселения. Украинский всегда был в Одессе одним из основных языков. Да, на нём говорили преимущественно одесситы из низов — ну и что? От этого они не перестали быть одесситами.


 Из каких таких низов? Знаю и знал много одесситов - простых людей, никто не говорил на украинском. Из близлежащих сёл - да, приезжие - да.

----------


## gor74

Так Одесса и образовывалась из приезжих. И Многим из них пришлось русифицироваться.

----------


## Гидрант

> Ну никак Украина не причастна к созданию исторического портрета Одессы; и тем более не может претендовать на то, чтобы этот город заговорил (и следовательно стал думать на и по украински). Любые одесские фотографии, книги да и всё, что связано с историей этого города, не несёт и тени украинской культуры и самобытности


 Пардон, но это уже получилось "тот же натюрморт, но в профиль" 
1. Хрестоматийное определение Льва Славина:



> С одной стороны Одессу омывает море, с другой – степь. *Степь украинская, море многоязычное.* 
> *На Одессе, при всей национальной пестроте ее, лежал явственный украинский отпечаток.* В крестьянском хлопце, в капитане дальнего плавания, в университетском профессоре вдруг проглядывал сохранившийся во всей чистоте тип запорожца из казацкой сечевой вольницы – весь этот сплав удали, юмора, силы, поэзии.


  Гипотеза о пристрастности Славина (по национальному признаку) несостоятельна - национальность совсем другая )))
Тут же он рассказывает о том, что и какая из многих национальностей внесла в общую копилку одесского богатства, констатируя, что "Все, «и острый галльский смысл, и сумрачный германский гений», сплавлялось в мартене великой *русской* культуры." Но сожалея, что из-за языковых ограничений до 1917 года многим из одесской интеллигенции пришлось окунуться в украинскую культуры уже после 1917 - "через Тычину и Хвильового" (с).  Оцените (не говорю, примите безоговорочно) мнение и его многоплановость, ничего общего не имеющую с примитивным "броском" тенденциозной тирады в пику форумному оппоненту (в стиле вчерашних "разрушений прорашистских мифов")

----------


## Гидрант

2. Тоже очевидное - без взятия Хаджибея строить купеческую и военную гавань с портом и городскими постройками было бы невозможно. Брали Хаджибей  авангардные казацкие войска Гудовича с Чепигой и Головатым во главе. В реляциях остались имена  украинцев Белого и Сербина, Лисаневича и Табанца - рядом с рускими Хвостовым, Воейковым, Воиновым. 
  *Показать скрытый текст* **Ну,и несмотря на усилия г-на Загоруйка (то ли назначенного, то ли добившегося чести написать в середине 50-х официальную советскую версию истории "Одессы и Одесщины" в нескольких томах и, кроме классо-исторического подхода, доказать, что мерзавец, выскочка, космополит де-Рибас и другие иностранцы только путались под ногами казаков и мешали Суворову ))) мы знаем, что было "чуть-чуть не так до наоборота" )))
3. Казаки-черноморцы начинали строить город с самого-самого начала. Общеизвестно, что в году 1795 четырем сотням казаков (98 семейств) с 20 офицерами  были выделены для поселения пересыпские земли у города. Не все остались - в двух словах не расскажешь,  но даже 100 лет спустя Утесов, вряд ли искушенный в истории 18 в.,  в воспоминаниях замечал, что русские (в начале 20 в.) живут больше на Слободке, а на Пересыпи украинцы  (может быть правнуки первопоселенцев). 
  *Показать скрытый текст* **При этом, конечно, с первых же дней строили: и дома, и быт, и культуру, и промышленность с торговлей также русские,  греки,сербы и болгары и другие "единоверные" переселенцы, чуть позже поляки, артауты, немцы, итальянцы  и прочая, и прочая, и прочая. И даже шутка одесских КВНщиков "*- Одессу строили черноморские казаки! - Конечно. А мой прадедушка Фима был у них прорабом!"* вполне соответствует истории - по первой переписи 1795 г. примерно из 2 300  жителей, 240 были иудеями.

----------


## Гидрант

4. Украинцы - кто из людей, обладавшей этой национальностью (хотя до революции деление шло по вероисповеданию, что затрудняло и затрудняет сегодня идентификацию, и в этой "путанице" ищется - с той и другой стороны - слегка недобросовестные "доказательства" превалирования того или другого этноса),  вписал имена в возвышение и славу города?

Гамалея и Заболотный,  Яхненко и Симиренко, Соляник и  Глушко, Яновский и Сосюры (включая Т.Тэсс и одного из зачинателей Одессики).  Кривченя, Олейниченко, Огренич, Нестеренко ... артистический букет можно множить и множить. Твердохлиб, Заньковецкая, Саксоганский. Нищинский и Данькевич... Я перечисляю вразброс, бессистемно во времени - как в голову приходит, но наверняка если погуглить, где-то найдется более толково и полно составленный список, и там будет не один десяток имен.

(сейчас обругают с обеих сторон  :smileflag: ) Поэтому, когда я слышу, что "_Одесса - не украинский город_" (*в смысле СУТИ, а не принадлежности территории, тут вопросов нет*), я спрашиваю "_Кто вам такое сказал? Конечно же, украинский - в том числе_". Когда слышу, что "_Одесса - украинский город. Украинский и НИКАКОЙ другой. Точка!_", отвечаю: "Не ТОЛЬКО украинский, и кто вам эту точку ухитрился в мысли вкомпостировать?  :smileflag: "

----------


## budur

> Ну шо ж вы так любите вешать ярлыки и брать на горло?
> 
> Вам объяснили, что городу Одессе 221 год. Это неоспоримо. На эмоциях и вас можно назвать по всякому-нехорошему... и шо будет? Ну модеры при этом ветре на вашей стороне, а подует другой ветер?  Ветры истории бывают разными. Ну никак Украина не причастна к созданию исторического портрета Одессы; и тем более не может претендовать на то, чтобы этот город заговорил (и следовательно стал думать на и по украински). Любые одесские фотографии, книги да и всё, что связано с историей этого города, не несёт и тени украинской культуры и самобытности. Это город царской России (герб Одессы помните?), Новороссийского (того еще, осваиваемого) края,впоследствии оказавшийся на территории УССР. Язык общения --- русский (впитавший, в устном варианте, примеси языков малых народов). Украинцы в Одессе --- это торговля на рынках и базарах и... Украинский театр от имени государства, т.к. УССР.


 А кто строил этот город?

Сходите хотя бы в музей на Польской и посмотрите по переписи населения 200 лет назад какая национальность преобладает. 60%-украинцы/малороссы,руссссские меньше 10%.

----------


## VicTur

> Есть продолжение в пух и прах разнести *МИФ* бывшей метрополии, которая развязала против нас гнусную войну, о дате основании города именно 2 сентября 1794 года. Нужно исправить эту историческую несправедливость и закрыть этот вопрос раз и навсегда. А сомневаться, что Одессе не 600 оставить маргиналам новорасистам.


 Да будет вам кипятиться, было бы из-за чего... Нет никакого мифа. Есть две трактовки. Всё упирается в то, считать ли Хаджибей и Одессу одним и тем же городом или не считать. Если да, то Одессе шестьсот. Если нет, то двести. Каждая точка зрения имеет свои резоны. Честнее будет признать, что каждая сторона по-своему права, и пойти вместе на пиво или, например, чай пить.

----------


## Гидрант

> А кто строил этот город?
> 
> Сходите хотя бы в музей на Польской и посмотрите по переписи населения 200 лет назад какая национальность преобладает. 60%-украинцы/малороссы,руссссские меньше 10%.


 На Польской? К Блещунову? - других что-то музеев там не припомню.



> 8 января 1797 года состоялась первая перепись населения Одессы: здесь проживало 3 455 душ, более трети из них - «разного звания людей - беспаспортных и не имеющих оседлости».
> Купцов и гостей - 677.
> Мещан и ремесленников - 434.
> Мещан и земледельцев – 78.
> Разного звания людей – 1223.
> Болгар – 33.
> Войска Черноморского казаков – 404.
> Греков, албанцев, молдаван – 269.
> Греческого дивизиона – 337.


 А. Скальковский «Первое тридцатилетие: Истории города Одессы 1795-1825».

Как видите, как я только что писал, по национальному признаку выделены только "заграничные" народности. Остальные делятся по социальной принадлежности. Но в Черноморских казаках (тех самых 404, упомянутых выше) мы почти наверняка можем предположить этнических украинцев.

А в ремарке о "жоглировании" я таки оказался прав - немедленное подтверждение . Пожалуй, соглашусь с VicTur насчет чая - ответ на вопрос о том, нужно ли выяснять истину или достаточно победить в споре явно имеет тенденцию к второму варианту. А ЭТО не-ин-те-рес-но! по крайней мере мне.

----------


## budur

> На Польской? К Блещунову - других что-то музеев там не припомню.
> 
> А. Скальковский «Первое тридцатилетие: Истории города Одессы 1795-1825».
> 
> Как видите, как я только что писал, по национальному признаку выделены только "заграничные" народности. Остальные делятся по социальной принадлежности. Но в Черноморских казаках (тех самых 404, упомянутых выше) мы почти наверняка можем предположить этнических украинцев. И в ремарке о "жоглировании" я таки оказался прав - немедленное подтверждение


 Да,Блещунова. Там именно по национальностям есть  документ. Может чуть позже,19й век.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Всё упирается в то, считать ли Хаджибей и Одессу одним и тем же городом или не считать. Если да, то Одессе шестьсот. Если нет, то двести. Каждая точка зрения имеет свои резоны.


 А Вадик Черный полагает, что Одессе можно дать 2500 лет. Я - за )
http://hrabro.com/80498

----------


## VicTur

> А Вадик Черный полагает, что Одессе можно дать 2500 лет. Я - за )
> http://hrabro.com/80498


 Вадик Чёрный много чего полагает, только кто ж к его мнениям относится серьёзно?

----------


## vado

> Да будет вам кипятиться, было бы из-за чего... Нет никакого мифа. Есть две трактовки. Всё упирается в то, считать ли Хаджибей и Одессу одним и тем же городом или не считать. Если да, то Одессе шестьсот. Если нет, то двести. Каждая точка зрения имеет свои резоны. Честнее будет признать, что каждая сторона по-своему права, и пойти вместе на пиво или, например, чай пить.


 


> Пожалуй, соглашусь с VicTur насчет чая - ответ на вопрос о том, нужно ли выяснять истину или достаточно победить в споре явно имеет тенденцию к второму варианту. А ЭТО не-ин-те-рес-но! по крайней мере мне.


 И шо же это такое граждане происходит? Хоть на хлеб намазывай, волшебный пендаль Скрытика или чего в инструкциях мордорских подправили,ась? Если бы не минусы мне в репу уже и не знал чего думать-то

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Мы продолжаем гнать волну, впрочем  я не удивлен:
> http://viknaodessa.od.ua/news/?news=116181#.VWbPFZVcRY4.facebook


 Похоже таки да --- опять накатывает http://public.od.ua/news/2015/05/28/gorozhan-prizyvayut-vybrat-muzykalnoe-soprovozhdenie/

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А Вадик Черный полагает, что Одессе можно дать 2500 лет. Я - за )
> http://hrabro.com/80498


 Ого! ))). Это уже мне напоминает, как Киеву к 1982 году выводили 1500 лет! ))))))).

----------


## Inna_Z

> Похоже таки да --- опять накатывает http://public.od.ua/news/2015/05/28/gorozhan-prizyvayut-vybrat-muzykalnoe-soprovozhdenie/


 Может, я чего не понимаю, но скажите, какая необходимость менять музыкальное сопровождение? Тратить время на прослушивание сотен музыкальных фрагментов? Что, поступали жалобы на исполняемые мелодии? Что, в остальном работа вокзала идеальна, осталось только это? Что за бред!
Лучше бы озаботились восстановлением или устройством новых навесов на перроне, как во Львове, например, а то брести в последний вагон с чемоданами и зонтиком во время дождя так тоскливо...

----------


## Скруджжж

> Может, я чего не понимаю, но скажите, какая необходимость менять музыкальное сопровождение? Тратить время на прослушивание сотен музыкальных фрагментов? Что, поступали жалобы на исполняемые мелодии? Что, в остальном работа вокзала идеальна, осталось только это? Что за бред!


  почему жалобы? Может благодарности приходят? Лично я песнопения Утёсова, который то и петь никогда не умел, не слушаю, мимо музыкального телефона с транслируемыми песнями Утёсова на Дерибасовской проходил поскорее, поскольку это слушать невыносимо. Благо, его выключили




> Лучше бы озаботились восстановлением или устройством новых навесов на перроне, как во Львове, например, а то брести в последний вагон с чемоданами и зонтиком во время дождя так тоскливо...


 включить песенку на ПК и сделать навесы над перронами-разные усилия и затраты  :smileflag:  Первое ничего не стоит, на второе нужны миллионы

----------


## Antique

> Может, я чего не понимаю


 Давно пора внести свежую волну в репертуар. О туристическом имидже нужно заботиться.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Давно пора внести свежую волну в репертуар. О туристическом имидже нужно заботиться.


 Вообще-то "Акации" - это гимн Одессы, как он может надоесть одесситу?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> Лучше бы озаботились восстановлением или устройством новых навесов на перроне, как во Львове, например, а то брести в последний вагон с чемоданами и зонтиком во время дождя так тоскливо...


 Мысль неплохая. Старый Вокзал до своего обрушения (разрушения) такой навес имел над путями. Кстати, в задании на постройку нового Вокзала после войны указывалось его внешнее сходство с предыдущим. Так уже надо было тогда делать до конца, вместе с крытыми перронами. Сегодня это вполне реально. Технически, в смысле. Но это требует гр0ши и гр0ши! ))))))))).

----------


## Скруджжж

> Вообще-то "Акации" - это *гимн* Одессы, как он может надоесть одесситу?


 интересно, многие ли одесситы об этом знают? И  у кого эта популярная песня или мелодия установлена , например, на мобильный?

----------


## victor.odessa

> интересно, многие ли одесситы об этом знают? И  у кого эта популярная песня или мелодия установлена , например, на мобильный?


 У меня. Уже года два. http://anyuta-od.at.ua/load/pesni_ob_odesse/2-1-0-16

----------


## KKSUSHA27

> интересно, многие ли одесситы об этом знают? И  у кого эта популярная песня или мелодия установлена , например, на мобильный?


 Об этом знают ВСЕ ТЕ, кто родился в Одессе.

----------


## KKSUSHA27

> интересно, многие ли одесситы об этом знают? И  у кого эта популярная песня или мелодия установлена , например, на мобильный?


 Об этом знают ВСЕ, Кто родился в нашем Городе, а не остался после института,приехав из Раздельной  и, прожив тут 10-15 лет,по -прежнему, кушая семечки в пол,считает себя Одесситом!! Всегда Акация -была нашим гимном,у меня сердце прыгает и настроение поднимается ,когда выхожу рано утром из Черноморца и слышу  эту мелодию.
Извините, никого,конкретно не хотела обидеть!!

----------


## Antique

> Вообще-то "Акации" - это гимн Одессы, как он может надоесть одесситу?


 Нет ничего невозможного. С чего бы вообще она должна не надоедать.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Об этом знают ВСЕ, Кто родился в нашем Городе, а не остался после института,приехав из Раздельной  и, прожив тут 10-15 лет,по -прежнему, кушая семечки в пол,считает себя Одесситом!! Всегда Акация -была нашим гимном,у меня сердце прыгает и настроение поднимается ,когда выхожу рано утром из Черноморца и слышу  эту мелодию.
> Извините, никого,конкретно не хотела обидеть!!


 попробуйте ради интереса прогуляться по Приморскому и поинтересоваться у одесситов, что за мелодию играют "куранты". Уверен, что правильный ответ дадут максимум 20%

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Нет ничего невозможного. С чего бы вообще она должна не надоедать.


 "Ще не вмерла" не хотите поменять, чотам?

----------


## Melomanka

> Нет ничего невозможного. С чего бы вообще она должна не надоедать.


  Я думаю, надоесть эта мелодия может только тем людям, которые работают на вокзале и десятки (или сотни) раз слушают ее в течение дня.  А тем, кто только иногда появляется на вокзале  - ну никак она не должна надоесть!
Я раньше неоднократно встречала и провожала людей на вокзале, и они чуть не плакали, когда слышали привычные мелодии,  так как они ассоциировалась у них с нашим городом. 
Вообще, ассоциативные ощущения - это сильнейшая вещь! Можно долго говорить на эту тему...
И еще.  Если менять музыку, то это произведение  должно иметь хоть какую-нибудь культурную ценность. А то, что нам предложили  - отдает откровенной попсятиной в духе Поплавского.  Слава богу, за последний год украинское телевидение избавилось от этой пошлости и безвкусицы (ежедневные "поплавские" концерты)... так нет - к одесскому вокзалу её хотят прилепить!
Короче говоря, не подходит эта песня, не подходит! 
И уверена: не будет она там звучать!

----------


## Sposata

> "Ще не вмерла" не хотите поменять, чотам?


 как они без щеневмерлы, вы бы еще предложил флаг в другой цвет перекрасить :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

> Ого! ))). Это уже мне напоминает, как Киеву к 1982 году выводили 1500 лет! ))))))).


 Точно!  Кстати, делалось это примерно так http://kiev.segodnya.ua/kpower/den-rozhdenija-kieva-kak-ctolitsa-ctala-molozhe-na-1200-let.html ("Валя, соглашайся на 1500 лет, иначе сделают еще моложе")

----------


## Antique

> "Ще не вмерла" не хотите поменять, чотам?


 Гопак, чтобы колорады сразу же разворачивались с чемоданами на 180 градусов.




> как они без щеневмерлы, вы бы еще предложил флаг в другой цвет перекрасить


 Не беспокойтесь, вы всё равно раньшевмерлы.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Точно!  Кстати, делалось это примерно так http://kiev.segodnya.ua/kpower/den-rozhdenija-kieva-kak-ctolitsa-ctala-molozhe-na-1200-let.html ("Валя, соглашайся на 1500 лет, иначе сделают еще моложе")


 Да-да, оно самое! )))))))))

----------


## Константин Д

> попробуйте ради интереса прогуляться по Приморскому и поинтересоваться у одесситов, что за мелодию играют "куранты". Уверен, что правильный ответ дадут максимум 20%


 Не понятно в чём Вы пытаетесь убедить... Что в Одессе "сегодня" много аля Одесситов "плюющих семки в пол"?... Или что НАСТОЯЩИЕ ОДЕССИТЫ не узают  Акации Утесова?...
Если второе, то поверьте - ошибаетесь!..

----------


## Pinky

> Не понятно в чём Вы пытаетесь убедить... Что в Одессе "сегодня" много аля Одесситов "плюющих семки в пол"?... Или что НАСТОЯЩИЕ ОДЕССИТЫ не узают  Акации Утесова?...
> Если второе, то поверьте - ошибаетесь!..


 Какая такая акация Утёсова? У вас каша в голове. Гречневая, судя по всему.

----------


## Antique

> Или что НАСТОЯЩИЕ ОДЕССИТЫ не узают Акации Утесова?... Если второе, то поверьте - ошибаетесь!..


 Настоящих одесситов нет, это образ 1960 - 1970-х, когда в Одессе стало престижно селиться, и сознание детишек вчерашних эмигрантов начало распирать от гордости. Этот настоящий одессизм насквозь пропитан брежневской эпохой. Акация - это из опереточки, а Утёсов - У чёрного моря.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Настоящих одесситов нет...


 А Борис Григорьевич с Нежинской?

----------


## Скруджжж

хоть меня оштрафовали за ссылки на сторонние ресурсы, но не удержусь поделиться  Внутренние интерьеры дома Гоголя

----------


## chereshny1958

Есть город, который я вижу во сне.
О, если б вы знали, как дорог!
У Чёрного моря явившийся мне,
*В цветущих акациях город!*
В цветущих акациях город у Чёрного моря.

----------


## Скрытик

Да, как аромат акаций валит с ног это не передать тем, кто тут не живет...
Завязываем с политикой, да?

----------


## vado

> хоть меня оштрафовали за ссылки на сторонние ресурсы, но не удержусь поделиться  Внутренние интерьеры дома Гоголя


 Этот дом, построенный в 1846 г., принадлежал дяде писателя А.А.Трощинскому. У него первый и останавливался, когда жил в Одессе в 1850-51 гг. Следует отметить, что за несколько лет до того также был в Одессе и жил на этой же улице, в соседнем здании №15, расположенном в глубине двора. Это был особняк Манук-Бея, построенный в 1845 г. Сейчас в нём находится детский сад-ясли. Любопытно, что оба здания построили одни и те же архитекторы: К.О.Даллаква и О.С.Шашин.

Улице Надеждинской дали новое имя в честь писателя ещё в 1902 г.

К сожалению, дом, в котором жил писатель, находится в очень плохом состоянии. Дело в том, что на него не распространяется юрисдикция городских властей, он принадлежит Министерству обороны. Это создавало препятствия реставрации. Собственники большинства квартир в доме судились с военным предприятием. В 2012 г. жители квартир смогли, наконец, выиграть суды, и стать полноправными владельцами здания. Теперь городской совет намерен сотрудничать с жильцами в вопросе реставрации здания. 

В марте 2013 г. дом обнесли забором и завесили специальной тканью. Якобы началась реставрация. Впрочем, вышеупомянутые здания находятся в таком же виде уже много-много лет, и ничего не меняется, так что говорить о том, что дело стронулось с мёртвой точки едва ли имеет смысл...
http://www.odessaguide.net/sights_gogol.ru.html

----------


## Antique

> Любопытно, что оба здания построили одни и те же архитекторы: К.О.Даллаква и О.С.Шашин.


 Если бы два.

 №№ 9 - 11, а может было и больше, на улице много более новых домов заменивших застройку сер. ХІХ в.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Этот дом, построенный в 1846 г., принадлежал дяде писателя А.А.Трощинскому. У него первый и останавливался, когда жил в Одессе в 1850-51 гг. Следует отметить, что за несколько лет до того также был в Одессе и жил на этой же улице, в соседнем здании №15, расположенном в глубине двора. Это был особняк Манук-Бея, построенный в 1845 г. Сейчас в нём находится детский сад-ясли. Любопытно, что оба здания построили одни и те же архитекторы: К.О.Даллаква и О.С.Шашин.
> 
> Улице Надеждинской дали новое имя в честь писателя ещё в 1902 г.
> 
> К сожалению, дом, в котором жил писатель, находится в очень плохом состоянии. Дело в том, что на него не распространяется юрисдикция городских властей, он принадлежит Министерству обороны. Это создавало препятствия реставрации. Собственники большинства квартир в доме судились с военным предприятием. *В 2012 г. жители квартир смогли, наконец, выиграть суды, и стать полноправными владельцами здания.* Теперь городской совет намерен сотрудничать с жильцами в вопросе реставрации здания. 
> 
> В марте 2013 г. дом обнесли забором и завесили специальной тканью. Якобы началась реставрация. Впрочем, вышеупомянутые здания находятся в таком же виде уже много-много лет, и ничего не меняется, так что говорить о том, что дело стронулось с мёртвой точки едва ли имеет смысл...
> http://www.odessaguide.net/sights_gogol.ru.html


 реставрировать интерьеры стоит очень больших денег, такое по карману только весьма состоятельным жильцам. Оптимально, если бы они продали свою собственность в доме Гоголя одному богатому инвестору под отель или ресторан

----------


## Antique

На втором этаже похоже только одна квартира, если её кто-то выкупил, то он совсем не бедный человек.

----------


## VicTur

> реставрировать интерьеры стоит очень больших денег, такое по карману только весьма состоятельным жильцам. Оптимально, если бы они продали свою собственность в доме Гоголя одному богатому инвестору под отель или ресторан


 Боже упаси. Лучше под музей. Будь я богатым инвестором, устроил бы в Одессе что-то вроде музея одесских интерьеров — можно было бы вести большую работу по систематизации знаний о целом пласте малых архитектурных форм, которые, как правило, скрыты от общественности.
Увы, я не богатый инвестор, а богатый инвестор не я.

----------


## Antique

проблема в том, что экспонатов нет. Допустим даже если бы удалось отреставрировать помещения, то их нечем было бы заставить, а голые комнаты - это не музей. Если же разместить там какую-то осмысленную экспозицию, то обычной квартиры или двухэтажного дома было бы недостаточно. У нас практически каждый музей в городе ощущает нехватку площади, все эти маленькие особнячки по 1-2 этажа не годятся для основных городских музеев.

Вот дом профсоюзов подошёл бы под музейное здание, туда можно было бы краеведческий музей перевести например. Вид подходящий И лифты там есть.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> проблема в том, что экспонатов нет. Допустим даже если бы удалось отреставрировать помещения, то их нечем было бы заставить, а голые комнаты - это не музей. Если же разместить там какую-то осмысленную экспозицию, то обычной квартиры или двухэтажного дома было бы недостаточно. У нас практически каждый музей в городе ощущает нехватку площади, все эти маленькие особнячки по 1-2 этажа не годятся для основных городских музеев.
> 
> Вот дом профсоюзов подошёл бы под музейное здание, туда можно было бы краеведческий музей перевести например. Вид подходящий И лифты там есть.


 На _Алексеевском_ спуске в Киеве есть музей "Одной улицы". Я думаю что идея с интерьером созвучна, т.е. показать быт (одежду, мебель, посуду, книги, муз.инсрументы и т.д. служившие нашим предкам). Идея грандиозная и утопическая одновременно, т.к. требует наполненных интерьеров, хотя бы, по пятидесятилетиям.

 p.s. "Дом профсоюзов" --- место связанное с трагедией.

----------


## vado

Краеведческий музей расположенный в Доме Профсоюзов осквернит чувства ватных сторонников "рюзького мира"?

----------


## Скруджжж

> Боже упаси. Лучше под музей. Будь я богатым инвестором, устроил бы в Одессе что-то вроде музея одесских интерьеров — можно было бы вести большую работу по систематизации знаний о целом пласте малых архитектурных форм, которые, как правило, скрыты от общественности.
> Увы, я не богатый инвестор, а богатый инвестор не я.


 под музей, понятно, лучше, только совершенно нереально

----------


## Antique

> На _Алексеевском_ спуске в Киеве есть музей "Одной улицы". Я думаю что идея с интерьером созвучна, т.е. показать быт (одежду, мебель, посуду, книги, муз.инсрументы и т.д. служившие нашим предкам). Идея грандиозная и утопическая одновременно, т.к. требует наполненных интерьеров, хотя бы, по пятидесятилетиям.


 Я бы не сказал что мега музей, попса. В экспозиции в основном фотографии и афиши, костюмов совсем мало, а мебели даже не припомню. В музее больше дизайна, чем информативности да и настоящий ли музей это, или просто постоянная выставка антиквариата. Конечно хотелось бы что-то более серьёзное, но с интерьерами будет большая проблема, так как за 100 лет разворовано всё и цельный интерьер состоящий из предметов одной эпохи собрать не получится.




> p.s. "Дом профсоюзов" --- место связанное с трагедией.


 Музею такая связь не помешает. Мне кажется, что для музея из того что есть - лучше не найти. Конечно это на первый взгляд, не очень понятно, каковы возможности по перепланировке помещений.

----------


## VicTur

> На _Алексеевском_ спуске в Киеве есть музей "Одной улицы". Я думаю что идея с интерьером созвучна, т.е. показать быт (одежду, мебель, посуду, книги, муз.инсрументы и т.д. служившие нашим предкам). Идея грандиозная и утопическая одновременно, т.к. требует наполненных интерьеров, хотя бы, по пятидесятилетиям.
> 
>  p.s. "Дом профсоюзов" --- место связанное с трагедией.


 Я имел в виду не одежду и утварь, а именно малые архитектурные формы. Образцы лепнины, решёток, панно, каминных заслонок и проч. Понятно, что свезти всё это в одно место утопично. Но ведь как-то нужно осваивать и этот пласт. Пусть хотя бы на уровне чертежей и фотофиксации или тех же гипсовых слепков. Проблема в том, что большинство образцов находятся в частных квартирах и народным достоянием могут стать разве что волею случая.

----------


## Киров

А вот Первая станция январь-февраль 1943 года.

----------


## Antique

Интересно конечно, зачем понадобились такие большие дома на краю света.

----------


## Ranke

Марков Е.Л. (1835-1903)
*"Путешествие на восток"*
С-Петербург, 1890 год

Несколько страниц из описания Одессы глазами *Евгения Львовича.* 125 лет назад.

"- Вы приехали из России, вы едите в Россию? - наивно справшивают они вас.
Ибо они действительно чувствуют себя не во в самом дельной России, а в каком-то нейтральном, международном особняке - где Россия, только одна из множества разнородных влияний, да и то, пожалуй, не из самых сильных..."

----------


## Ranke

1   2  3   4  5 
 6  7  8   9   10 

Всю книжку можно почитать  *здесь >>>*

----------


## Antique

Очень понравились слова "Одесса уже не та" )

----------


## Скрытик

> Очень понравились слова "Одесса уже не та" )


 "Вонючей матушки Москвы" тоже неплохо  :smileflag:

----------


## taras

> Кричите громче, вас плохо слышно.


 зачем кричать? теперь голос пособников российских фашистов будет все тише и тише в нашем городе и скоро сойдет на нет!))

и таки да, городу 600 лет))

----------


## Jorjic

> ... и таки да, городу 600 лет))


 Главное принять закон, что городу 600 лет и ввести уголовное наказание за другие мнения. В том числе, что городу несколько тысяч лет. Ну и еще главное – вернуть городу изначальное название. 
Наука вообще продвигается законами, это хорошо известно со времен народного академика Трофима Денисовича Лысенко.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Марков Е.Л. (1835-1903)
> *"Путешествие на восток"*
> С-Петербург, 1890 год
> ...


 Кроме бесценной исторической информации о городе, можно увидеть, как менялся язык! Вроде мы его все хорошо знаем, и, в то же время, интересно видеть, как писались тогда, более 100 лет назад привычные слова, как они менялись и от каких слов образовывались. Я не часто читал старинные тексты, но вот, только после беглого просмотра текста, к примеру, привычное нам слово "приятель" и "приятный", произошло от слова "приют", приютить". и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А вот Первая станция январь-февраль 1943 года.


 Отличное фото! Если только не безобразное бельмо "копирайта", бессовестно впёртое в середину композиции и уродующее снимок (есть более щадящие фото технологии "авторизации", сейчас не об этом).
Хорошо видна однопутная линия трамвая Черноморской Дороги от нынешней остановки ЮЗ массив (в народе просто "массив", можно подумать, что других массивов в Одессе нет  :smileflag: ) и до Первой Станции Черноморской Дороги. Эта однопутка была ещё какое-то время после войны, а на двухпутке из города перед стрелкой на однопутный участок на Первой Станции, мне мама рассказывала, как они здесь торчали постоянно в ожидании встречного вагона. Умели же тогда разъезжаться водители, обходясь без мобильной связи и не выезжая друг другу в лоб! )))))
От Первой Станции видим линию улицы Кордонной, которая после пересечения с Черноморской Дорогой продолжалась далее, и так не сворачивая по прямой (уже за кадром), переходя в нынешнюю улицу Неделина, прямой дорогой доходила до Восьмой Станции Фонтанской Дороги.




> Интересно конечно, зачем понадобились такие большие дома на краю света.


 Эти трёхэтажные постройки не сохранились. Здесь сейчас, в основном, послевоенная двухэтажная застройка.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Главное принять закон, что городу 600 лет и ввести уголовное наказание за другие мнения. В том числе, что городу несколько тысяч лет. Ну и еще главное – вернуть городу изначальное название. 
> Наука вообще продвигается законами, это хорошо известно со времен народного академика Трофима Денисовича Лысенко.


 кому интересно, мог поучаствовать в конференции        https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006667864202, а для большинства достаточно сообщений в СМИ о правильном возрасте города

----------


## Antique

> Отличное фото! Если только не безобразное бельмо "копирайта", бессовестно впёртое в середину композиции и уродующее снимок


 Когда делали этот снимок авторского права не существовало, нехороший человек buero schneider.




> можно подумать, что других массивов в Одессе нет ).


 А больше ничего массивом и не называли.




> Эти трёхэтажные постройки не сохранились. Здесь сейчас, в основном, послевоенная двухэтажная застройка.


 Вопрос в другом, зачем такие здания построили вдали от цивилизации, были свободные места и поближе.

----------


## vado

> ...Вопрос в другом, зачем такие здания построили вдали от цивилизации, были свободные места и поближе.


 Здания тюрмы наблюдаете? Вертухаям и их семьям тоже надо было где-то жить.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Очень понравились слова "Одесса уже не та" )


 Так, на полном серьёзе, говорил мой дед. В смысле ---- он, не шутил.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А больше ничего массивом и не называли.


  Ещё как называли!
"Жилмассив Таирова", "жилмассив Котовского" это как минимум. Но в этих сочетаниях очень быстро "массив" выпало. Первое превратилось в Таирово, хотя в поле (практически на прямой видимости) у Сухого лимана отдельно и особо есть свой пос. Таирово, а "Котовский" ж.м. превратился в "посёлок" -- прямо как отдельный населённый пункт, хотя он таковым, мы знаем, не является. Ещё так называемый жилмассив Южный -- практически то же одесское Таирово, совершенно не вижу между ними разницу и где проводилась между ними "граница"? А в "Югозападе", он (массив) остался и с нарицательного понятия стал собственным, затмив собой первоначальный "югозападный". Всё просто )))))). Даже не сам Югозападный массив в смысле "Черёмушки", а "массивом" называют в основном только этот район между Первой и Второй Станциями Черноморской Дороги и транспортную остановку, бо все остальные Черёмушки с "массивом" не ассоциируются, хотя всё это единый жилой массив Югозапад, он же Черёмушки. Да мы тут на Форуме долго как-то говорили об этом уже. )))))))

----------


## Antique

> Ещё как называли!
> "Жилмассив Таирова", "жилмассив Котовского" это как минимум.


 Когда эти названия только сочиняли, Ю-З массив уже называли массивом. К тому же Котовского и Таирова - это посёлки, по крайней мере у Майстового пос. Кот. ни разу не назван жилмассивом. Хотя в действительности это жилмассивы, да. 




> Здания тюрмы наблюдаете? Вертухаям и их семьям тоже надо было где-то жить.


 Может да, а может и нет, жили же они где-то до постройки этих зданий. Кроме того логично было бы построить здания под самой тюрьмой, а не на следующей остановке, где совсем нет инфраструктуры.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Когда эти названия только сочиняли, Ю-З массив уже называли массивом. К тому же Котовского и Таирова - это посёлки.
> 
> ....


 Своё видение я уже высказал выше. Только приходится констатировать, что "массив" по указанному району Югозапада прилип очень крепко и больше не хочет "переползать" на другие части нашего немаленького города )))))))).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Здания тюрмы наблюдаете? Вертухаям и их семьям тоже надо было где-то жить.


 Для "вертухаев" возле тюрьмы по обе стороны были две двухэтажные общаги дореволюционной постройки. Вместо одной сейчас азербайджанская автозаправка, а второе здание сохранили и там сейчас супермаркет сантехники и стройматериалов (или что-то в роде того).
Те места мне предельно знакомы, так как именно в этом районе Черноморской дороги и улицы Парашютной прошло всё моё раннее детство, включая 1 класс 4 школы. (Первые мои слова были в жизни -- слова моего адреса: "Черноморская Дорога / улица Парашютная". Эти названия так и остаются со мной на всю жизнь, как бы кому ни хотелось поменять их).

----------


## sashiki

> Главное принять закон, что городу 600 лет и ввести уголовное наказание за другие мнения.


  Главное - оставить людей в покое. Вообще. До девяностых недовольных сажали по большей части в психушку, сейчас человечней расстреливать, да... Это очень правильно - объединиться всем добрым людям и убить всех злых людей...Человеколюбцы. Одесса всегда была оплотом *разных* мнений. Жильём для разных людей. Сюда и бежали от тираний изначально. Только приезжие политики пытались строить тут своё видение мира, Антанта, банды, большевики, румыны, все писали свою историю Одессы... Одесситы - просто жили. Оставьте историю историкам, и если это не фейк, то найдётся свой Шлиман, нет - останется рассказками... Как и в 19 веке. 
Если бы Вы интересовались историей, а не политикой - послушали бы доцента Муху из ОГУ... Он имеет физические подтверждения того, что тут десятки тысяч лет назад жили существа охотящиеся на мастодонтов и прочих животных заселяющих тогда наш край. Вот только не факт, что это вообще люди были. И это физические подтверждения. Если его мнение сделать официальным - мы переплюнем и австралопитеков и прочие персии... )

----------


## Lively

> От Первой Станции видим линию улицы Кордонной, которая после пересечения с Черноморской Дорогой продолжалась далее, и так не сворачивая по прямой (уже за кадром), переходя в нынешнюю улицу Неделина, прямой дорогой доходила до Восьмой Станции Фонтанской Дороги.


  Почти, но не совсем так. Нынешние Неделина и Малиновского(Кордонная) действительно находятся на одной линии, это нетрудно проверить по нормальной карте или аэрофотоснимку. Но на всех аэрофото виден "уступ" на месте Первой Станции, дорога от которой в сторону Чубаевки проходила параллельно линии Кордонная-Неделина, но на 60-70 метров северо-восточнее. Частью этой дороги стала ул. Героев-Пограничников.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Через широкий резонанс, викликаний тестовим звучанням композицій для супроводу прибуття та відправлення фірмових поїздів, одеські залізничники пропонують усім бажаючим долучитися до відбору таких композицій та надсилати свої пропозиції у термін до 5 червня поточного року через «Віртуальну приймальню» офіційного сайту Одеської залізниці.
> 
>   Нагадаємо, що на Одеській залізниці розпочато роботу з відбору музичного супроводу під час прибуття та відправлення фірмових поїздів. Робота ведеться на підставі Закону України «Про засади державної мовної політики». Наразі працівниками пасажирського вокзалу Одеса-Головна через гучномовний зв'язок вже заслухано понад 300 музичних композицій – було перевірено якість їх звучання.


 _Прес-центр Одеської залізниці_

----------


## Torry Kratch

Кордонная --- это Клименко.

----------


## Lively

> Кордонная --- это Клименко.


  Ну, да. Это одно из переименований. Улица Кордонная начиналась на 1 станции и заканчивалась у Овидиопольской дороги. Название полностью отражало ее суть - граница города и застройка шла только с одной стороны, во всяком случае в районе 1 станции. В начале 60-х, при строительстве "Одесских Черемушек" часть от 1 станции до трамвайной линии (где сейчас "Малина") переименована в ул Маршала Малиновского. За линией и до Овидиопольской дороги - в ул. Клименко. Сейчас улице Клименко вернули ее исходное название

----------


## Antique

Ну комментировать тексты каждого, кто захочет что-то напечатать в интернете я думаю не имеет смысла, так и до заборных надписей недалеко. Кстати название блога большими буквами: "Загадки истории. *Спорные* факты и *домыслы*.".

----------


## Black Fly

> Кордонная --- это Клименко.


 От Первой станции - Малиновского.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Ну, да. Это одно из переименований. Улица Кордонная начиналась на 1 станции и заканчивалась у Овидиопольской дороги. Название полностью отражало ее суть - граница города и застройка шла только с одной стороны, во всяком случае в районе 1 станции. В начале 60-х, при строительстве "Одесских Черемушек" часть от 1 станции до трамвайной линии (где сейчас "Малина") переименована в ул Маршала Малиновского. За линией и до Овидиопольской дороги - в ул. Клименко. Сейчас улице Клименко вернули ее исходное название


 Да. Всё абсолютно верно.
А вот "Малиновской" её части вернуть исконное название постеснялись. Но для меня, если обратили внимание, эта улица вся [исторически] является Кордонной и по-другому я её не называю.
Кстати, параллельную ей улицу Парашютную я тоже по-другому иначе не называю. На фоне её обзывания совсем другим именем, я с удовлетворением зафиксировал в том же районе наличие Парашютного переулка, которого никак не коснулась "мода" на советское и позднесоветское переименование.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ну, да. Это одно из переименований. Улица Кордонная начиналась на 1 станции и заканчивалась у Овидиопольской дороги. Название полностью отражало ее суть - граница города и застройка шла только с одной стороны, во всяком случае в районе 1 станции. В начале 60-х, при строительстве "Одесских Черемушек" часть от 1 станции до трамвайной линии (где сейчас "Малина") переименована в ул Маршала Малиновского. За линией и до Овидиопольской дороги - в ул. Клименко. Сейчас улице Клименко вернули ее исходное название


  Не совсем так. Часть Кордонной в районе хутора Вышинского называлась 1-й Степной. Со временем она стала тянуться от 6-й Степной до Овидиопольской дороги. Ее то переименовали в Клименко.

----------


## Shunter

2 года назад  о возрасте Одессы:   http://odessa-life.od.ua/article/3355-skolko-let-odesse-opyat

----------


## Viktoz

> 2 года назад  о возрасте Одессы:   http://odessa-life.od.ua/article/3355-skolko-let-odesse-opyat


 Уже обсуждали... заказная статейка не имеющая ничего общего с историческими данными. Посмотри мои посты несколько страниц назад... я там приводил ссылки на работы историков-краеведов еще с позапрошлго столетия.

Там наиболее верная информация  подкрепленная историческими документами, причем не испоганенная  пропагандой советского союза и уж тем более не новоявленных писак заказных статей...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Присоединяюсь. В той ссылке довольно гнусная статейка, ссылка на которую в современных условиях глубоко неэтична. И даже аморальна. Пройденный этап. Эту статью только засыпать нафталином и в архив на долгое хранение с пометкой о спорности и ошибочности её, с позволения сказать, "аргументов". Мы уже практически подошли к той черте, после котрой опровержение мифа о якобы "200" лет Одессе становится реальностью.

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Мы уже практически подошли к той черте, после котрой опровержение мифа о якобы "200" лет Одессе становится реальностью.


 Та шо нам ваша реальность? Может хватит сюда политику плести? А то минусы ставить не в наших джентльменских правилах, а спорить неохота и  Скрытик ругается.

p.s. Я восхищён подарком одесситам в виде пешеходных мостовых по Трассе Здоровья. Делают с душой и на совесть!

----------


## тситарапеС

> p.s. Я восхищён подарком одесситам в виде пешеходных мостовых по Трассе Здоровья. Делают с душой и на совесть!


  как бы это не было отступными за легализацию автомобильного движения по этой самой Трассе Здоровья, а потом кафешка-на-кафешке, а потом магазинчики, тут и высоточки, там и парковочки, ну а пешеходам-спортсменам - тротуарчики) Типун мне на язык, конечно же..

----------


## VicTur

> Присоединяюсь. В той ссылке довольно гнусная статейка, ссылка на которую в современных условиях глубоко неэтична. И даже аморальна. Пройденный этап. Эту статью только засыпать нафталином и в архив на долгое хранение с пометкой о спорности и ошибочности её, с позволения сказать, "аргументов". Мы уже практически подошли к той черте, после котрой опровержение мифа о якобы "200" лет Одессе становится реальностью.


 Да забудьте уже это слово — миф, которое вы тут приплетаете ни к селу ни к городу. То, что вы называете мифом, — всего лишь одна из ВОЗМОЖНЫХ точек зрения. Сам же Сергей Марин это признаёт: «Вопросы истории — во многом вопросы подхода, исходной точки. Если вы хотите связывать свое прошлое только с периодом после основания Одессы — пожалуйста. Однако если вас интересует то, что происходило здесь ранее, — вам тоже никто это не запретит». А категории этичности и моральности тут при чём? Нет ничего аморального в том, чтобы решать для себя и сообщать другим своё мнение относительно той точки, когда Одесса стала Одессой.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Да забудьте уже это слово — миф, которое вы тут приплетаете ни к селу ни к городу. То, что вы называете мифом, — всего лишь одна из ВОЗМОЖНЫХ точек зрения. Сам же Сергей Марин это признаёт: «Вопросы истории — во многом вопросы подхода, исходной точки. Если вы хотите связывать свое прошлое только с периодом после основания Одессы — пожалуйста. Однако если вас интересует то, что происходило здесь ранее, — вам тоже никто это не запретит». А категории этичности и моральности тут при чём? Нет ничего аморального в том, чтобы решать для себя и сообщать другим своё мнение относительно той точки, когда Одесса стала Одессой.


 Чтож, спасибо хоть за разрешение оставаться при своём мнении. )))))  Запомним этот постулат и поедем далее )))))))).

----------


## VicTur

> Чтож, спасибо хоть за разрешение оставаться при своём мнении. )))))  Запомним этот постулат и поедем далее )))))))).


 Петро, да с чего вы взяли, что собственное мнение можно разрешить или запретить? Иметь собственное мнение — право, которое невозможно отнять. Так что благодарить меня не за что.

----------


## Antique

> Здравствуйте недавно приехал в Ваш город хотелось бы узнать больше об его истории.


 Начните читать тему с первой страницы, узнаете много интересного.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> *04.06.2015р. - Музичний супровід на вокзалі Одеса-Головна залишиться без змін*
> 
>   Мелодія пісні Леоніда Утьосова «У Черного моря» та мелодія і слова «Песня об Одессе» з оперети «Белая акация», як і раніше лунатимуть на пасажирському вокзалі Одеса-Головна.
> 
>   За останній тиждень через «Віртуальну приймальню» офіційного сайту Одеської залізниці надійшло понад три сотні листів від пасажирів, які просили залишити музичний супровід на вокзалі незмінним, адже «ці пісні є візитною карткою міста, духовним гімном одеситів». Слід зазначити, що «проти» звучання вказаних мелодій не було жодного звернення.


 Прес-центр Одеської залізниці

----------


## kravshik

> Здравствуйте недавно приехал в Ваш город хотелось бы узнать больше об его истории.


 пиши в личку,если интересно....пообщаемся "За Одессу"

----------


## KKSUSHA27

> Прес-центр Одеської залізниці


 уррра!!!

----------


## Antique

На месте второй женской гимназии вполне могут построить высотку, так как уже давно здание выкуплено некой строительной компанией.

----------


## Antique

> таки простите, ссылка не работает


 И правда, яя забыл, что Думская блокируется. Таким образом ссылку показать никак не получится. Попробуйте ввести в поисковике текст "prokuratura-sdelaet-esche-odnu-popytku-posadit-u-024247".

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

По правде сказать, одесское мороженное до своего последнего момента было очень невкусным и проигрывало конкурентам по качеству. (Если есть среди нас фанаты одесского мороженного -- спорить в ними не буду, просто высказываю свою точку зрения, имея на неё право). В те времена, когда предприятие было монополистом на одесском рынке, мы просто не знали, что есть и другое мороженное. Как только к нам стало просачиваться мороженное других производителей, я с изумление открыл для себя, что есть оказывается мороженное на много лучше и качественнее одесского и я тогда сразу же без сожаления отказался от одесского. Одесситы, по своей привычке, фармазонили на таком продукте и, элементарно проиграли в конкурентной среде более успешному производителю и банкротство стало закономерным финалом. Другое дело, что с основными фондами банкрота поступили, мягко выражаясь, крайне нерационально.

----------


## Antique

> По правде сказать, одесское мороженное до своего последнего момента было очень невкусным и проигрывало конкурентам по качеству. (Если есть среди нас фанаты одесского мороженного -- спорить в ними не буду, просто высказываю свою точку зрения, имея на неё право). В те времена, когда предприятие было монополистом на одесском рынке, мы просто не знали, что есть и другое мороженное. Как только к нам стало просачиваться мороженное других производителей, я с изумление открыл для себя, что есть оказывается мороженное на много лучше и качественнее одесского и я тогда сразу же без сожаления отказался от одесского. Одесситы, по своей привычке, фармазонили на таком продукте и, элементарно проиграли в конкурентной среде более успешному производителю и банкротство стало закономерным финалом. Другое дело, что с основными фондами банкрота поступили, мягко выражаясь, крайне нерационально.


 А мне нравилось при более доступной цене, даже в 2000-е это был тот же самый вкус детства, но это всё дело вкуса, к тому же "Белая бярёза" из Житомира полный аналог.

Хотя я всё не о том речь веду. Жалко красивое старое здание 2-й женской гимназии которое рассыпается прямо на глазах. Здание является памятником архитектуры и застройщик ждёт пока оно рухнет, или произойдёт "случайный" пожар. Обычная тактика.

----------


## Киров

...за мороженное обидно...было очень вкусным...особенно вершина "мороженной" мысли-"Курортное",за 28 копеек.Когда у нас,местной пацанвы,не было денег,мы шли к холодильнику и на наши мольбы о помощи,всегда выбегала какая то тётя неся в фартуке мороженное...в стаканчике...пломбир,или сливочное.Вероятно к вам,я так понимаю,в один из сельских районов,привозили лежалый товар...А вот этот набор-"шипучка" и два шарика...одесситы меня поймут.

----------


## Скруджжж

> На месте второй женской гимназии вполне могут построить высотку, так как уже давно здание выкуплено некой строительной компанией.


 проект высотки давно гуляет просторами инета

----------


## Torry Kratch

А морожен1ое в кафе... с сиропчиком или тёртым шоколадом... Пацанами постоянно шли компашей с пляжа через  кафе-мороженое на углу Чичерина/Ленина. 

А за 28 коп. это, кажется, было самое дорогое ( в шоколаде).

----------


## Киров

> А морожен1ое в кафе... с сиропчиком или тёртым шоколадом... Пацанами постоянно шли компашей с пляжа через  кафе-мороженое на углу Чичерина/Ленина. 
> 
> А за 28 коп. это, кажется, было самое дорогое ( в шоколаде).


 И с орехами и с изумительным цветом...мы его довольно редко ели.Неужели для бати 8 копеек что то значили!?А вот фото водоразбор под Дерибасовской...так и моя мама всю войну проходила с ведром...тока брала на Юлиусе,район пересыпьских мостов.Примерно 9 апреля из под Глухого моста вывалила большая колона немцев.Один подбежал набрать флягу воды."Что воды нету?Вот придут Красные - будет вам вода".И побежал догонять своих...А женщина с ведром  на третьем фото очень похожа на стоящую к нам спиной на первой фотографии...причёска...платье вроде тоже .Всё с аукциона.

----------


## VicTur

> По правде сказать, одесское мороженное до своего последнего момента было очень невкусным и проигрывало конкурентам по качеству. (Если есть среди нас фанаты одесского мороженного -- спорить в ними не буду, просто высказываю свою точку зрения, имея на неё право). В те времена, когда предприятие было монополистом на одесском рынке, мы просто не знали, что есть и другое мороженное. Как только к нам стало просачиваться мороженное других производителей, я с изумление открыл для себя, что есть оказывается мороженное на много лучше и качественнее одесского и я тогда сразу же без сожаления отказался от одесского. Одесситы, по своей привычке, фармазонили на таком продукте и, элементарно проиграли в конкурентной среде более успешному производителю и банкротство стало закономерным финалом. Другое дело, что с основными фондами банкрота поступили, мягко выражаясь, крайне нерационально.


 Мой товарищ, года за два до закрытия завода работавший там бухгалтером, рассказывал, что главная причина упадка завода — директор, который всё по-чёрному распродал и разворовал.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Мой товарищ, года за два до закрытия завода работавший там бухгалтером, рассказывал, что главная причина упадка завода — директор, который всё по-чёрному распродал и разворовал.


 у таких бы горе-хозяев конфисковать завод и передать тому, кто восстановит пр-во

----------


## Скруджжж

очередным "эстетам" некому штраф и подзатыльник выписать          http://odessa-life.od.ua/news/28133-V-Odesse-prihvatizirovali-statuyu-FOTO

----------


## Брасс

http://www.*******/news/849087

[IMG]http://www.s.*******/s/4/section/newsInText/upload/images/news/intext/557/29d235a344/0c0ccaf132b9537d3e8777227cfe93a0.jpg[/IMG]




> Директор санатория им. Горького Татьяна Малыхина опубликовала открытое письмо главе ОГА Михаилу Саакашвили.
> 
> В нем говорится о попытках захвата санатория, коррупции, беззаконии правоохранительных органов и нечестном распределении путевок.
> 
> Текст письма приводим ниже без правок и сокращений:
> 
> «Открытое письмо Губернатору Одесской области Михаилу Саакашвили. Уважаемый Михеил Николозович. Меня зовут Татьяна Малыхина. Как врач, кандидат медицинских наук, я занимаюсь медицинской реабилитацией и курортологией. Как директор санатория им.Горького в Одессе, вот уже более восьми лет занимаюсь защитой от посягательств рейдеров и коррупционеров на лакомые прибрежные земли.
> 
> Пожалуйста, помогите и защитите нас от правового беспредела следователя Терехова В.Ю. и прокурора Антощука Е.Н. Одесса должна знать своих героев.
> ...

----------


## VicTur

Мне пришло такое письмо:

Izvenite pozhailusto za vtorzhenie. Ya videl Vash post o Lidii Adolfovne. Vy znaete ge ee pokhoronili? Ezli mozhno, daite znat. Spasibo bolzhoe!

Кто-то может подсказать? Речь идёт о не так давно ушедшей Лидии Адольфовне Щербине.

----------


## vado

Лидия Адольфовна, известная в Одессе пушкинистка и Учительница была похоронена на Втором христианском кладбище.

----------


## VicTur

> Лидия Адольфовна, известная в Одессе пушкинистка и Учительница была похоронена на Втором христианском кладбище.


 Спасибо. Знать бы ещё участок...

----------


## Скрытик

На ФБ сейчас обсуждаем вот такую "купюру".

Ни у кого нет идей что это такое?

----------


## vado

> Спасибо. Знать бы ещё участок...


 Зная фамилию и год (2012) об участке можно справиться в кладбищенской конторе

----------


## Спокойствие

> На ФБ сейчас обсуждаем вот такую "купюру".
> 
> Ни у кого нет идей что это такое?


 Думаю- боны еврейской общины, начала 20 века.
Тогда многие общины, имели свои боны для взаиморасчётов.
http://humus.livejournal.com/2000931.html

Даже книга есть на эту тему.

Харитонов Д. — Бумажные деньги еврейских общин в России (Jewish Paper money in Russia) (2003)

----------


## Antique

Интересно, разве во времена УНР не было бумаги? Кажется это наступило несколько позднее, по крайней мере типография Фесенко тогда печатала деньги или марки, значит сырьё было.

----------


## bahka

День добрый как выложыть фото.

----------


## verda

Жи и Ши пишутся с буквой И.

----------


## Antique

> еще фото добавил:[IMG]http://i70.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0607/4c/0f77fac8b9a468bc6692a3de1d75054c.jpg http://i70.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0607/bc/403891063822244c5145dce56ecc8cbc.jpg http://i69.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0607/ee/c19feef0387a32b52ab33eed886994ee.jpg http://i70.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0607/91/08421cb50009424e2ee4cdc158a4dd91.jpg http://i69.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0607/ec/d7fc4d2e4127adcfb695363c696e4eec.jpg http://i70.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0607/0b/18e9f324c4fd862930610ebf2758eb0b.jpg http://i70.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0607/7c/4e88697ddaa5fd47aaf4e0ce09cbe27c.jpg http://i71.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0607/ef/9694bec7533cae9546b925a47ccf44ef.jpg http://i71.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0607/04/e4faccf8167195018aef0a2349fcad04.jpg http://i70.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0607/36/c53d0886f3a2ef275665ef4d12cbce36.jpg[/IMG


 Так нельзя добавлять. Каждая ссылка на фотографию должна открываться bb кодом [IMG], а закрываться кодом [/IMG]. А вы сразу кучу ссылок между двумя частями кода разместили. Механизм форума такое не понимает, по-этому ничего и не показывает. Да и ссылки у вас не на изображение, а на страницу с изображением, по этому механизм форума всё равно ничего бы не понял.

Самое лучшее - это на хостинге на странице изображения нажать "показать коды изображения", скопировать текст помеченный словом "Ссылка". А при составлении форумного сообщения нажать кнопку на которой изображено дерево в рамке и добавить данный код, таким образом тег IMG автоматически добавится в начале и конце ссылки.

Есть более простой метод, выбрать на хостинге "Изображение в тэге [IMG]: ", и просто скопировать текст в сообщение, но в таком случае щелчок по изображению откроет рекламу хостинга, а это несколько раздражает посетителей.

----------


## bahka

Фото 57г. имеет подпись_в День областного слета А.У.М.С.Х 19.05.1957г..где ето место,я не Одессит,между фотографиями 2года разница ,а как выглядит оно сейчас.

----------


## Antique

Утрачены двери в доме В. Андрунина на Нежинской, 22 со стороны Торговой.

В прошлом году летом двери ещё были, сейчас их нет

----------


## Antique

> в европе за такое по голове не погладят...


 Там законодательная база соответствующая, а у нас охраной исторической застройки фактически не занимаются.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

Перекрыли Куликово поле (41-43):

----------


## Скрытик

> Думаю- боны еврейской общины, начала 20 века.
> Тогда многие общины, имели свои боны для взаиморасчётов.
> http://humus.livejournal.com/2000931.html
> 
> Даже книга есть на эту тему.
> 
> Харитонов Д. — Бумажные деньги еврейских общин в России (Jewish Paper money in Russia) (2003)


 Не, таки фальшивка. 
http://bonistika.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27379

----------


## bahka

Спасибо за помощь

----------


## феерический

> Спасибо за помощь


 посмотри, на этой странице пост #31023.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Вложение 9938828Вложение 9938828 Фото 57г. имеет подпись_в День областного слета А.У.М.С.Х 19.05.1957г..где ето место,я не Одессит,между фотографиями 2года разница ,а как выглядит оно сейчас.


 Так это же Соборная площадь, памятник Воронцову и многострадальный Дом Русова на заднем плане, на обоих снимках.

----------


## Antique

Учасник с ником Одессит 1 уже отвечал на этот вопрос про дом Руссова, но вдруг его сообщения исчезли, а его учётная запись оказалась заблокирована. Не так прост видимо был участник.

----------


## Antique

А никто случайно не знает, где располагался в 1930-х годах завод им. Красной гвардии? На сайте предприятия в исторической справке как-то упустили тот момент, что завод явно менял своё местоположение.

----------


## Ranke

> А никто случайно не знает, где располагался в 1930-х годах завод им. Красной гвардии? На сайте предприятия в исторической справке как-то упустили тот момент, что завод явно менял своё местоположение.


 Перед войной
> З-д машиностроительный "10 лет Октября" - ул. Остроя, 2-4
> З-д машиностроительный и жестян. баночн. им. Калинина - ул. Калинина, 57
> З-д машиностроительный им. Красной Гвардии - ул. Красного, 157
> З-д машиностроительный им. Сталина - ул. Орджоникдзе, 19

----------


## Гидрант

> "Лiжкова ф-ка iм. Черв. Гвардii - Красного, 157." ("Довiдник "Вся Одеса" на 1930 рiк", 1929 г.,  стр.102)


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* ** Девяносто лет назад, в феврале 1920 года, в Одессе были организованы мастерские «Первый рабочий коллектив по обработке металла и дерева», которые стали выпускать… *обыкновенные кровати*. Так началась история одного из старейших предприятий Одесщины – машиностроительного завода «Красная Гвардия». (http://izvestiya.odessa.ua/ru/2010/02/27/vyderzhat-li-krizis-lebedki)
Похоже, что в 1930 г. уже была "на своем месте". Сегодня ее адрес №141, но нумерация могла немного сдвинуться или при расширениях некоторые номера терялись и объединялись.

----------


## Antique

> Перед войной> З-д машиностроительный им. Красной Гвардии - ул. Красного, 157


 Большое спасибо!




> *Показать скрытый текст* ** Девяносто лет назад, в феврале 1920 года, в Одессе были организованы мастерские «Первый рабочий коллектив по обработке металла и дерева», которые стали выпускать… *обыкновенные кровати*. Так началась история одного из старейших предприятий Одесщины – машиностроительного завода «Красная Гвардия». (http://izvestiya.odessa.ua/ru/2010/02/27/vyderzhat-li-krizis-lebedki)
> Похоже, что в 1930 г. уже была "на своем месте". Сегодня ее адрес №141, но нумерация могла немного сдвинуться или при расширениях некоторые номера терялись и объединялись.


 Радует, что всё-таки нашлась фабрика в ВО1930, так как я искал завод и в этом справочнике, но в кооперацию заглянуть не догадался. Похоже завод первоначально располагался на месте современногонедостроенного корпуса или севернее. А ещё севернее были совсем другие участки, а затем пустырь. Теперь истоки завода примерно понятны, он должно быть берёт начало от дореволюционного предприятия. Там участок некого инженера Янни, но на рекламном рисунке непонятно каких годов на этом месте должны располагаться корпуса завода И. И. Гена.

----------


## Ranke

Натолкнулся на обложку известной книжки
с изображением герба Одессы середины XIX века

----------


## Jaak Logus

Уже несколько дней на Алексеевской площади занимаются расширением проезжей части между гаражами и сквером. Сперва расширили дорогу метров на пять за счет тротуара, т.е. впритык к деревьям. Сегодня ковшом срезают древнюю брусчатку и увозят самосвалами на чьи-то дачи.

----------


## феерический

А зачем? Там и в лучшие времена было по пару машин в час, смысл там сейчас расширять проезд?

----------


## Shunter

Чтобы пристроить еще один ряд гаражей.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> А зачем? Там и в лучшие времена было по пару машин в час, смысл там сейчас расширять проезд?


 1 Отчитаться по плану ремонта городских улиц и списать средства
2 Увеличить пропускную способность участка для фур
3 Заодно стырить добротный булыжник

----------


## chereshny1958

В пер. Каманина построили домину-дворец , а перед воротами такой брусчаткой выложили. Интересно с какой улицы в своё время стащили?

----------


## Скруджжж

Дворец Камо сегодня

----------


## Antique

Чтобы сделать сносную крышу и пальцем не пошевелили, выложили какой-то современной черепицей, с формой мансарды как у космичекого корабля. 

А нужно было использовать гнутые цинковые листы большого размера для нормальной мансарды в стиле барокко.

Хотя какая тут мансарда, ничего не годится, но просто выбрано худшее из худшего.

----------


## Almond

> Дворец Камо сегодня


 Жесть.((((

----------


## Trs

http://domofoto.ru/photo/16547/ — это проект общежития на Краснова, 34/2, которое было длительное время заброшено. Проект редкий; возможно, опытный. Где-то ещё у нас такие есть?

----------


## Jorjic

Умер Александр Розенбойм... Что бы ни сказать, все будет мало.
http://www.odessitclub.org.ua/news_club/2015/13062015.php

----------


## vado

> Умер Александр Розенбойм... Что бы ни сказать, все будет мало.
> http://www.odessitclub.org.ua/news_club/2015/13062015.php


 ...

----------


## VicTur

> Умер Александр Розенбойм... Что бы ни сказать, все будет мало.
> http://www.odessitclub.org.ua/news_club/2015/13062015.php


 Тяжело...

----------


## Гидрант

Да, что-то уж слишком много ЛЮДЕЙ уходят, уходят, уходят последнее время из Одессы в вечность. И с каждым  ушедшим всё тяжелее  Одессе.

ПС. Взял с полки Паустовского, перечел главу о похоронах Сашки-музыканта (тезки!)



> Я  смотрел на толпу.  Это  были  все  бывшие  завсегдатаи "Гамбринуса": матросы, рыбаки, контрабандисты, кочегары, рабочие,  биндюжники и грузчики - крепкое, веселое  забубенное одесское  племя.  Что  с ними  сталось  теперь? 
> "Жизнь нас сильно погнула",- покорно соглашались  престарелые морские  люди. "Да  и то сказать жизнь никак не  обдуришь.  Жизнь надо выдюжить,  скинуть с горба  в  трюм,  как  пятипудовый  тюк. Вот и  скинули, а  счастья  пока что маловато. Да  и не дождешься его -  не тот уже  возраст. Вот и Саша  лежит в гробу,  белый, сухой, как та обезьянка! А  счастье пойдет  молодым.  Им, как говорится, и штурвал в руки. Нехай  живут вольно и по справедливости. Мы для прихода той вольной жизни тоже немало старались"


 Таки да

----------


## cruchon

> Чтобы сделать сносную крышу и пальцем не пошевелили, выложили какой-то современной черепицей, с формой мансарды как у космичекого корабля. 
> 
> А нужно было использовать гнутые цинковые листы большого размера для нормальной мансарды в стиле барокко.
> 
> Хотя какая тут мансарда, ничего не годится, но просто выбрано худшее из худшего.


 кто-то жалобу написал ?
кто владелец и на каком основании? кто "реконструктор"? кто "архитектор"-надзиратель?

----------


## Antique

> кто-то жалобу написал ?
> кто владелец и на каком основании? кто "реконструктор"? кто "архитектор"-надзиратель?


 Жалобу нужно писать на Министерство культуры, так как здание является памятником архитектуры, а разрешение получено через них. Если в поисковике поискать по тексту "dvorec-torichelli-v-odesse-podrastet-na-dva-etag-040747/", то обнаружится публикация по поводу реконструкции.

Министром культуры был тогда Евгений Николаевич Нищук. Кто возглавлял управление памятников тогда, не знаю. Сейчас: http://mincult.kmu.gov.ua/mincult/uk/publish/article/378509.

----------


## vado

И что? Вон Минкульт  не разрешил Кивану в историческом центре две шестнадцатиэтажки строить,ему это помешало?

----------


## Kamin

Очередная жертва! Ул. Троицкая № 49/51.

----------


## cruchon

х


> И что? Вон Минкульт  не разрешил Кивану в историческом центре две шестнадцатиэтажки строить,ему это помешало?


 будем надеятся, что не зря люди погибли на Майдане и гибнут на войне, и что поборем коррупцию, и что со временем люди придут до памяти и поймут что не деньгах счастье и даже не в их количестве.

нужно взяться и шаг за шагом показательно разобраться и предоставить документацию на незаконное строительство, добиться через суд справедливое решение, и показательно снести пару таких новотсроек и "реконструкций" за счет владельца и застройщика!! (они знали что рушат памятники и портят наше наследие путем взяток), а не города или инвесторов

----------


## Antique

> И что? Вон Минкульт  не разрешил Кивану в историческом центре две шестнадцатиэтажки строить,ему это помешало?


 Это совсем иная ситуация. Речь про реконструкцию существующего памятника национального значения, а не про новое строительство на месте ничем не защищённых зданий.

Весь вопрос в том, действительно ли министерство утвердило такой идиотский проект реконструкции или нет. Если да - то покарать министерство, если нет, то представить к ответу производителя работ. Только кто будет заниматься этим вопросом от громады? Инициативных групп нет, а под лежачий камень вода не течёт.

Допустим есть некий Леонид Штеккель с группой, но он занимается очень ограниченным кругом вопросов - зелёные зоны, пляжи, генплан.
Был Яков Гопп, но в последнее время он ушёл в тень.




> Очередная жертва! Ул. Троицкая № 49/51.


 Больше пяти лет эта часть дома так выглядит.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну Яков вчера вновь появился "на публике" (на Морвокзале). Есть шанс, что вернется к общественной деятельности.

----------


## cruchon

> Ну Яков вчера вновь появился "на публике" (на Морвокзале). Есть шанс, что вернется к общественной деятельности.


 а есть какой-то благотворительный фонд для Общественников Одессы?

чтоб общественники имели возможность документировать нарушения, проводить опросы, делать публикации в газетах и на ТВ, нанимать юристов для ведения дел в судах.

волонтеры и горожане помогают армии и раненым. и такая же помощь нужна нашему городу для защиты от уничтожения и разграбления.

это ж уму непостижимо, какое количество коммунальной собственности разворовано нечистыми на руки дельцами за даром на "открытых" аукционах. часть из них так и стоит, ожидая лучших времен и добросовестных инвесторов, часть "реконструируется" уродуя образ европейского Города

----------


## Парусник

> Умер Александр Розенбойм... Что бы ни сказать, все будет мало.
> http://www.odessitclub.org.ua/news_club/2015/13062015.php


 Таких Одесситов,увы,уже не делают...

----------


## Ranke

*"Всесвіт"*
За Одессу (1929год)... читаем >>>

 >>>

 >>>

 >>>

 >>>

 >>>

----------


## Lushiya

*История «Пионеров» из Одесского Дворца пионеров*

  *Показать скрытый текст* *////////////////*История эта началась в 2004 году. Тогда на Приморском бульваре, возле Воронцовского дворца, группа археологов во главе с Андреем Добролюбским раскопала часть скульптурной композиции «Пионеры» (рис. 1). Таких групп гипсовых статуй было две. Дворец пионеров открылся в бывшем графском жилище в 1936-м, а соответствующими произведениями монументального искусства вход в учреждение украсили 2-мя годами позже. Стройные пионеры и пионерки с одухотворенными лицами смотрели в светлое будущее, запускали самолетик и играли на горне… (рис. 2). Археологам достался фрагмент фигуры одного из пионеров. Краеведы быстро идентифицировали находку, так как сохранились фотографии, хорошо известные любителям одесской старины (рис. 3). Сами же советские композиции, естественно, не пережили оккупацию. Интерес к бульварным пионерам возродился в нынешнем году, когда при работе над проектом «Старая Одесса в фотографиях» его авторы ознакомились с фотографиями из мастерской, запечатлевшими процесс изготовления этих скульптурных групп (рис. 4). Снимки хранились в семейном альбоме Анны Петросян – внучки скульптора Михаила Петросяна. На фото видно, что над композициями трудится целая бригада. Владелица снимков указала на своего деда (рис. 5), а искусствовед Александр Дмитренко и журналист, знаток искусства Евгений Голубовский сразу узнали одесского скульптора Мечислава Дельпеса (рис. 6). Выпускник одесского художественного института, М. Дельпес известен среди прочего тем, что занимался реставрацией лепного декора портала сцены и восстановлением росписи медальонов плафона зрительного зала Оперного театра; обновлением барельефов и художественным оформлением стен Дома ученых. Гипсовые скульптуры этого автора стояли в парках города. В частности, в парке имени Шевченко была установлена фигура теннисистки. Моделью послужила дочь Дельпеса – Шарлотта. Парковой скульптурой занимался и М. Петросян. Он вернулся в Одессу, отучившись в Академии художеств в Петрограде. Занимался живописью и работал в бутафорном цехе на киностудии. Вместе с В. Цимерманом он стал автором фигур футболистов (рис. 7), которые с 1936 года украшали стадион им. Косиора (будущий «Черноморец»), других политически грамотных парковых скульптур в парке имени Шевченко и на пляже «Ланжерон»… Во время оккупации Петросян, и Дельпес не покинули Одессу, оба продолжали работать. И в 1947-м оба были осуждены. Первый вернулся в Одессу из исправительно-трудовых лагерей в 1953 году, второй – в 1952-м. Но кто же из них был автором гипсовых пионеров? Однозначного ответа нет. Мечислав Васильевич Дельпес в ряде документов указывает свою работу над этими композициями, не поминая никого из соавторов. Михаил Аркадьевич Петросян в автобиографии тоже не указывает соавторов, вспоминая работу над этими скульптурами. Их остатки, найденные в земле у Воронцовского дворца: часть туловища, голова и рука мальчика-пионера – сегодня хранятся в мастерской художника Евгения Голубенко (рис. 8). Публикация проекта old.odessa.ua. 15.06.15.
Источник: http://viknaodessa.od.ua/?istoriya_pionerov_iz_odesskogo_dvortsa_pionerov

http://viknaodessa.od.ua/?istoriya_pionerov_iz_odesskogo_dvortsa_pionerov

----------


## Скруджжж

банер на домі Руссова

http://uatalks.com/showthread.php?37...ll=1#post41052

----------


## doc-men

Yangur загадывает-разгадывает новые загадки http://yangur.livejournal.com/351775.html

----------


## Киров

Снимок №7-ограда Водного.Вроде,как тогда там был Политех.

----------


## Киров

Коллеги,обратите внимание,створка ворот довоенного политеха сохранилась до наших дней...с ума сойти...надо дать знать ректору.

----------


## Antique

Не очень они и клеются к ограде, наверное оригинал во время революции поломали. Пики наверное от аутентичных створок остались.

9-й кадр - Научная библиотека.

14 - универмаг Петрококино.

----------


## Antique

В парке Шевченко был когда-то летний кинотеатр. А где он находился?

----------


## тситарапеС

Бродил сегодня с сыном по почти заброшенному уже пансионату "Октябрь" (Сейчас "Черное море"), который на 15- й фонтана. Всё травой зарасло, главные аллеи еще видны, а второстепенные дорожки только по памяти смог найти, на танцплощадке еще висит на столбе старая колонка "Радиотехника" в ней живут воробьи, столовая заколочена наглухо, библиотека, она же игровая комната, вся в граффити и с заваренной дверью, старый корпус ветшает, на крыше выросло довольно крупное дерево. Одичавшие розы всё еще цветут в клумбах, подавляемые сорняками в рост человека. Тенисный корт потерял все намеки на разметку и теперь не привлекает даже большой дырой в ограде и возможностью бесплатного пользования. Калитка к морю закрыта на замок, пришлось перелазить. Очень печально. Последняя капля - с постамента на пересечении двух аллей убрали памятник Карлу Марксу. Кому он мешал? Сколько же я мимо него раз ходил на море... Он был золотым, потом покрасили его в серебрянный, потом несколько раз в белый. А напротив него был кран с водой, детская площадка... 
Догуляли до санатория Горького на 16-й, там, конечно, Париж, по  сравнению с Октябрем, но гроты и летний кинотеатр всё так же заброшены. Хорошо хоть не застроены, как бывшая танцплощадка и кусок со стороны 15-й станции. Кстати, у кого-нибудь найдеться фотографии "Октября" в период расцвета? Буду очень благодарен. Для тех кто в теме - большой куст Жасмина слева от Маркса всё еще растет! Жаль не успел на период цветения)

----------


## Киров

Красивое фото...январь-февраль 1943 года...южные окраины Одессы.

----------


## Lively

> Красивое фото...январь-февраль 1943 года...южные окраины Одессы.


 Да, неожиданно. Но окраины ли? Думается, что длинное трехэтажное здание в нижней части снимка - корпус института Филатова, чуть выше его - дом № 41 (Консервщиков) по Французскому (Пролетарскому) бульвару. Участок в нижней левой части снимка - ДСК"Научный работник" (Пролетарский бульвар 51). и т.д.

----------


## Trs

Ну, собственно, да. По аэрофотосъёмке совпадает.

----------


## VicTur

> В парке Шевченко был когда-то летний кинотеатр. А где он находился?


 На Суворовской аллее, метров через сто от входа с Нахимова.

----------


## Гидрант

Кроме главного - в начале Барятинской аллеи (он считался филиалом к-та "Украина") был ещё летний детский. На аллее, идущей возле детского сектора вдоль стены военного госпиталя. С крышей  (в отличии от рядом расположенной театральной сцены, защищенной от дождя только огромным высоко натянутым брезентом), работавший в период летних каникул для дневного лагеря, разворачиваемого в Детском секторе.. ну, и других пускали - кажется за гривенник, если не за пятачок )) 
Кроме того, были совсем уж бесплатные и совсем под открытым небом  кинолектории. Вечером после прочитанной лектором об-ва "Знание" какой-нибудь научо-познавательной смеси в наступивших сумраках передвижка показывала несколько короткометражек, а иногда и полнометражный фильм. Бывали довольно приличные. Один из лекториев был примерно между обсерваторией и задней стеной  Зеленого Театра. Второй  в районе Аллеи Славы - помнится, на аллее, идущей от могил подводников к площадке шахматно-шашечного клуба, но может быть, и "плюс-минус тудой-сюдой" метров 50; его помню как-то похуже.

----------


## VicTur

> Один из лекториев был примерно между обсерваторией и задней стеной  Зеленого Театра.


 Это тот павильон, что находился неподалёку от колонны Суворова и здания администрации парка? Тот, на котором был нарисован кадр из «Чапаева»?

----------


## Гидрант

Нет, кинолекторий, действительно, находился на аллее, выходящей в конце концов на Центральную к управлению парка, но ДО павильона. А в павильоне была какое-то время библиотека-читальня. Лектории же представляли собой просто вертикальную бетонную стенку с хорошо побеленной поверхностью, играющей роль экрана,  и насколько рядов скамеек под открытым небом. 

Но то, что рассказываю, это примерно середина 60-х - середина 70-х, после этого я в парке бывал весьма редко, и как перекраивались "культурные точки" не знаю - в частности, плаката из Чапаева совсем не помню.

----------


## Antique

> На Суворовской аллее, метров через сто от входа с Нахимова.


 Это не из строения кинотеатра устроили храм Баптистов?

----------


## Ranke

> В парке Шевченко был когда-то летний кинотеатр. А где он находился?


  1991_1993
Кинотеатр "Украина" (летний) - ЦПКиО им. Т.Г. Шевченко

 2010
foto by Viktor Levenez




> Это не из строения кинотеатра устроили храм Баптистов?


 Если верить 2gis(у), то да.





> Последняя капля - с постамента на пересечении двух аллей убрали памятник Карлу Марксу. Кому он мешал? Сколько же я мимо него раз ходил на море... Он был золотым, потом покрасили его в серебрянный, потом несколько раз в белый.


 Цел ваш Маркс. Голова, руки, ноги на месте.
Смена ПМЖ вынужденная. Будет не хуже этого.


foto by Сергей Гарин

----------


## Спокойствие

Начало Преображенской (Советской Армии) в 1966-67 гг.
Кадр из фильма "Морские рассказы", по произведениям Бориса Житкова.

----------


## Ranke

> Начало Преображенской (Советской Армии) в 1966-67 гг.
> Кадр из фильма "Морские рассказы", по произведениям Бориса Житкова.


 Спасибо! Как смотрю на брусчатку и деревья с кустами вспоминаю строки
из книги по поездке в Крым (1870)

 источник

2 метра кв. за 32 рубля с укладкой  По-моему это не мало

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо! Как смотрю на брусчатку и деревья с кустами вспоминаю строки
> из книги по поездке в Крым (1870)[/SIZE]
> 
> 2 метра кв. за 32 рубля с укладкой  По-моему это не мало


 Лучше бы мостил блоками помельче и веером, как в Австрийской империи. Хорошо выложенная мостовая была бы гладкой как зеркало, а то наша какая-то не очень ровная.

Кстати, интересным показалось упоминание Питомника Ротте, он присутствует на картине завода Санценбахера.

----------


## Киров

По гладкой как зеркало опасно ездить...и ходить тоже...

----------


## Гидрант

> 2 метра кв. за 32 рубля с укладкой  По-моему это не мало


 Там написано о квадратной *сажени*, т.е. около 4,5 кв.м. Если пересчитать по содержанию серебра в тогдашнем серебряном рубле (18 г) и текущим котировкам, то примерно 1 руб.=200 грн. Т.е. в современных ценах стоимость мощения ориентировочно 1500 грн. за квадратный метр. 

ПС. Вот что бывает, если с утра человеку (мне) лень заняться более полезным делом  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> По гладкой как зеркало опасно ездить...и ходить тоже...


 не стоит беспокоиться.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Начало Преображенской (Советской Армии) в 1966-67 гг.
> Кадр из фильма "Морские рассказы", по произведениям Бориса Житкова.


 Господа!. А можно подробней, а то смущает сильный уклон, может конечно не прав, давно не был там. (как понимаю - на фото дома чётной стороны.)

----------


## Спокойствие

> Господа!. А можно подробней, а то смущает сильный уклон, может конечно не прав, давно не был там. (как понимаю - на фото дома чётной стороны.)


  Здесь можно посмотреть онлайн.
На 22 минуте.

http://www.ex.ua/1365557
В фильме есть Воронцовский переулок, Деволановский спуск и виды Аккермана.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

господа, а подскажите, пожалуйста, что за здание на 10й фонтана:

----------


## Lively

Кинотеатр

----------


## _

*  5*  
  60-, 70-, 80   !

  ,      ! :smileflag: 

..    ,     .    .

----------


## Jaak Logus

> ,


     1991 .

----------


## victor.odessa

> ,     .


 http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=12656&page=2851

----------


## _

> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=12656&page=2851


 !    ,  .      ,  . 
     .

----------


## Pino-kio

> !.   ,     ,    ,    . (  -     .)


       -   ,      -  .   .

----------


## Antique

. ,     -  , ,  ,      ,     ,       . .      .

----------


## Ranke

? 5- ... 10- ... 20- ... 120-   ...

 .
[28.05.2015]:
_"  ,   ,           .
      ,         .       ,        :  ,  ,   ,   - ,       .   , -   .
   ,                    :       ,    ,      ."_

        .
, ,     .   80 .
  2015-,     ... 

 1930-/

----------

> *  5*  
>   60-, 70-, 80   !
> 
>   ,      !
> 
> ..    ,     .    .


   ?     ..    .

----------


## Ranke



----------


## kafkastr

7.  ,       .      -   .

----------


## Antique

> 7.  ,       .      -   .


     ?

----------


## Ranke

?
       .

*  -*   ?

 >>> 150  ,

----------


## ruslanyd

> ?
>        .
> 
> *  -*   ?


      -

----------


## Antique

> >>> 150  ,


              .

----------


## +

> "" ( " "),   15-  .   ,    ,        ,         ""    ,   , ,    ,       ,   ,      .       ,     .                    .      ,  .  .   -          .   ?         ...   ,     ,     .       ,  ... 
>      16-, , , ,     ,         .    ,        15- . ,  -   ""   ?   .      -         !      )


   -      ))   17    ,     ))  ,  ,   ...  ,   .   ;        ?((

----------


## viknaodessa

,   .      old.odessa.ua   :   .      ,       -     4-   .      (  )       .        1920-       ...
       ,     . 
    ?

----------



----------


## Antique

> ,     .     ?


  ,     - ,       .         , -     ,             .

  ,         -     ?

----------

,         ,   -     -  .

----------


## viknaodessa

> ...  ,         -     ?


        ..      -  ,  .       ,    ,   .

----------


## Antique

> На этот вопрос при получении картинки от О.Г. был сразу получен однозначный ответ - или Одесса, или окрестности. Есть серия недавно отпечатанных фотографий с пластинок, и есть основания говорить, что все местное.


 может быть часть не одесских снимков утрачена или была отделена кем-то как гарантированно не одесские. Очень разные могут быть варианты. На авиазаводе Анатра из известных фотографий были только с одноэтажными корпусами. У Ипподрома тоже таких домов нет.

----------


## viknaodessa

> ...У Ипподрома тоже таких домов нет.


 Да, все доступные варианты проверил. Написал вот сюда, что бы - вдруг - кто-то подсказал, что знает это место... И на неделе свяжусь с заводом. Если в итоге будет точно отрицательный результат - это тоже результат  :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

> По статистике июнь в Одессе - самый богатый на осадки месяц в году


 Кто же спорит? Это фиксировали еще 190 лет назад!



Регулярные метеорологические наблюдения в Одессе начались 1-го января 1866 г. >>>

Я лишь привел сведения о возможном
суточном максимуме по осадкам на то время (июль, 1864 года) и провел параллель с настоящим.

А погода действительно меняется. Если заглянуть почти на 2 века назад, то
мы имеем +1 ...+2 градуса к средним месячным максимумам.

----------


## Гидрант

А температура в градусах *Цельсия*? В 19-ом веке обычно использовалась шкала Реомюра. (Июнь:16,3 R= 20,3 C; июль:17,7 R=22,1 С;   август 16,45 R= 20,6 С).  Примерно то же в  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0 
И надо учесть 12-тидневный сдвиг календаря (юлианский-григорианский).

----------


## Ranke

> А температура в градусах *Цельсия*? В 19-ом веке обычно использовалась шкала Реомюра. (Июнь:16,3 R= 20,3 C; июль:17,7 R=22,1 С;   август 16,45 R= 20,6 С).  Примерно то же в  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0


 Да, *шкала Цельсия.*
А то как объяснить у нас температуру ("жар") в тени в ~ 38 градусов Цельсия 
Это если пересчитывать >>>



Там где применялись другие шкалы
автор указывал (по Фаренгейту, Реом., по Реомюру)

----------


## Скрытик

Процитирую Гопа с ФБ.



> Вы, знаете, вот я не могу понять ПОЧЕМУ продолжается такое безразличие к очень знаковым и значимым мероприятиям международного (!) уровня в нашем Городе со стороны городских властей и местных СМИ. Если кто не в курсе, то я сейчас попробую объяснить суть проблемы. С 24 по 26 июня в Одессе прошла 2-ая международная научно-практическая конференция и основная её тема - это включение исторического центра Одессы в список всемирного наследия ЮНЕСКО. Это мероприятие было проведено по инициативе Начальника городского управления по защите объектов культурного и исторического наследия, Шелюгина Андрея Игоревича, за что ему низкий поклон. Да, это была беспрецедентная конференция в которой принимали участие профильные специалисты по этому вопросу из Греции, Италии, Англии, Молдовы, а также представители украинских городов, Киева, Львова и конечно же Одессы. Извините, я может быть упустил каких-то участников конференции из других городов, но если кто-то из Вас, друзья, может дополнить этот список, то я не против. А теперь я перехожу к гневной части своей публикации! Извините, но в дальнейшем возможна не нормативная лексика с моей стороны. Так вот! Мать Вашу, дорогие наши местные представители СМИ, почему до сих пор не было ни одного материала об этой конференции, я уже промолчу по поводу её итогов?!!! Ведь вы все так ратуете, типа, спасём Одессу! Аууу! Вы где, "спасатели"! Почему на этой конференции не было НИ ОДНОГО представителя депутатского корпуса нашего горсовета?!! Видно Вам, господа депутаты, просто всё пофиг, кроме предстоящих выборов. Почему проигнорировал её мэр нашего Города, которому было выслано ЛИЧНОЕ приглашение и все участники конференции ждали его до последнего момента, а он даже "здрасьте" не сказал, я уже не говорю о банальном приветствии хотя бы в письменной форме! Я не знаю, может я и преувеличиваю, но я окончательно перестал верить всем, кроме настоящих одесситов любящих свой Город, в признаниях любви к Одессе со стороны горсовета и их депутатов. Это обыкновенное лицемерие и абсолютное безразличие к нашим проблемам! Стыдно за Вас, господа, стыдно!!! Пожалуй всё! Всё, что я хотел сказать. Слава Богу, обошёлся без мата.

----------


## Гидрант

> Да, *шкала Цельсия.* А то как объяснить у нас температуру ("жар") в тени в ~ 38 градусов Цельсия


  Тогда надо признать, что климат был значительно более "морским" - с очень суженным, по сравнению с текущим, диапазоном "минимум-максимум". 
Но "_+30, 5 замечены только один раз в продолжении 8 лет_" (с) (= 38 град. Ц) как раз не впечатлило: похоже именно на Реомюра и вписывается в ту же таблицу абсолютных максимумов из Википедии.

  *Показать скрытый текст* **"За 35-36 градусов Цельсия" один-два дня в году - почти норма для Одессы. Причем не только в 21 веке. Помню пацаном загордился, услышав по точке в конце "Последних известий" в сводке погоды, что _"сегодня жарче всего в СССР в  Одессе: 37,5 градусов"_ ... вот! даже Ашхабад в тот день переплюнули! Ой, это ж сколько лет назад было - страшно вспомнить! ((( 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *О употреблении Реомюра до 1917 года.*1. В 1834 г. Р. устроил спиртовой термометр, которому дал шкалу, разделенную на 80 градусов (см. Термометр), и *поныне повсеместно употребляемого в России*. (статья "Реомюр" в http://slovar.cc/enc/brokhauz-efron/1657455.html)
2. *В Т. Реомюра (преимущ. в России)* расстояние между точкой таяния О и точкой кипения разделено на 80 частей. *В Т. Цельсия, распростр. на З. Европы*, преимущ. употреб. в научных исслед., то же расстояние раздел. на сто частей: стало быть, 1° Ц. =4/5° Р.  (Статья "Термометр" 
https://slovari.yandex.ua/~%D0%BA%D0...5%D1%82%D1%80/)
Обычно до 1917 года по умолчанию подразумевался Реомюр.  А в научных работах, чтобы не было путаницы, явно ставилась шкала. Например "_Средняя температура морской воды около Одессы 15-21 R, средняя температура воздуха в сезон купаний 22 R... В начале лета, при восточном течении, температура воды нередко резко изменяется, падая до 18, 10 и даже 8 R_"(с) (1894 г.) - если перевести в Цельсия, то знакомые цифры получаются.   

ПС. И - "навеяло" - дед часто повторял  шуточную приговорку (наверное, из какого-то скетча или юмористических куплетов начала 20 в.) : "А в тени по Реомюру пятьдесят"  :smileflag:   Вот это таки да жаришша!

----------


## VicTur

> Процитирую Гопа с ФБ.


 Я бы удивился, если бы было по-другому. Я уже давно не верю в спасение Одессы.

----------


## Ranke

> ПС. И - "навеяло" - дед часто повторял  шуточную приговорку (наверное, из какого-то скетча или юмористических куплетов начала 20 в.) : "А в тени по Реомюру пятьдесят"   Вот это таки да жаришша!


 Шутка конечно 
При всем уважении к Вашим предкам.
Все таки занадто 50 Реом. = 62,5 Цел.

Отрезок наблюдений был короткий - 8 лет.
Однако, успели зафиксировали max *30,5 в тени(!)*
Если бы это были Реомюры, то это *38 Цел.*
А на солнце тогда сколько?

И если даже так, то температура в своих 
рекордах не сильно и меняется за пару веков.
Суточный максиму в Одессе - 39,2 (2007)

----------


## Ranke

foto by MICHEL MAROIS

 
Cafe, Odessa (Монреаль)

----------


## Ranke

О мажорах 120 лет назад

----------


## Паноптикум

Народ,  рассудите на фб спорим.

 Где  сие фото снято?  Моя версия фонтан напротив входа в Сельхоз ( Канатная 99) ,    еще одна выдвинутая версия  фонтан на  конечной Куликово поле.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Народ,  рассудите на фб спорим.
> 
>  Где  сие фото снято?  Моя версия фонтан напротив входа в Сельхоз ( Канатная 99) ,    еще одна выдвинутая версия  фонтан на  конечной Куликово поле.
> 
> Кликабельно


 Моя версия - это конечная остановка 28 трамвая возле парка Шевченко.

----------


## Паноптикум

вот так вот :smileflag:  а дома на заднем плане?

----------


## Kamin

А там есть здания по обе стороны улицы- храм и дом П.П. Шмидта

----------


## Antique

Фонтан же должен быть со скульптурами?

----------


## Trs

Писал на ФБ, напишу и здесь. Такие вагоны могут быть только на 18 или 23. На этом вагоне — табличка с номером 18. Он пустой, в нём вообще нет пассажиров. В общем, моя версия — кольцо на Куликовом поле.

----------


## Паноптикум

Где табличку узрели?

----------


## Jorjic

Вот она. К сожалению, нечитаемая.

----------


## Trs

Фото кликабельно и в полном размере видно лучше.

----------


## Antique

Загадки на ФБ от Евгения Сокольского - это какой-то ужас. Чтобы отгадывать было интересно должны быть какие-то характерные элементы, тут же ничего по сути интересного, одно только издевательство над аудиторией, причём иногда автор сам не может внятно сообщить ответ. Перенял бы опыт лучше у Ranke.

----------


## Гидрант

> Писал на ФБ, напишу и здесь. Такие вагоны могут быть только на 18 или 23. На этом вагоне — табличка с номером 18. Он пустой, в нём вообще нет пассажиров. В общем, моя версия — кольцо на Куликовом поле.


 Насчет "пустой" замечу, что воздушный шарик у ребенка и "парадный вид" (по тем временам) у взрослых наводят на мысль о *первомайской демонстрации*. А как раз пустые трамвайные вагоны, наряду с грузовиками, использовались для перекрытия улиц. 
Мне тоже при первом взгляде на снимок пришёл в голову фонтан у сельхоза. А вот на Куликовом похожего не припомню. И пустой вагон 18-го маршрута как раз очень к месту 1 мая или 7 ноября. (Пироговская и Сельскохозяйственная перекрывались всегда, Ботаническая оставлялась свободной, и по ней через Канатную уходили "отдемонстрировавшие" колонны)

----------


## феерический

Да, похожий фонтанчик был на кольце 4го трамвая в парке Шевченко.

----------


## Паноптикум

не  успокаиваюсь. у кого то есть виды Сельхоза тех времен? был ли там забор?

----------


## Гидрант

> Да, похожий фонтанчик был на кольце 4го трамвая в парке Шевченко.


 Да, о нем тоже подумалось, наравне с сельхозом. Но вопрос в дате снимка. На фотке гардеробы напоминают мне родительские - 50-х - 60-х годов. ))) А кольцо рядом с фонтаном устраивалось на моей памяти - до этого трамвай объезжал всю закрытую забором территорию и "закручивался" возле конечной остановки троллейбусов. Правда, когда сняли забор и пустили через скверик, сказать не могу - самая точная датировка, осевшая в моей памяти: "Давно, однако!"  :smileflag:  (может, в семидесятом, может, раньше, но точно "в тыща девятьсот каком-то", а не в "тыща восемьсот"  :smileflag: )

----------


## Trs

4 трамвай — таки-нет. Дата снимка — 1950-е. Не позднее 1959, думаю.

----------


## arkoh

> 4 трамвай — таки-нет. Дата снимка — 1950-е. Не позднее 1959, думаю.


 Согласен. 50-е. Такие вагоны типа "пульман" с центральной площадкой в 60-е годы уже не использовали ( некоторые  позже модернизировали, но они уже иначе выглядели)

----------


## Trs

Вагоны использовали; все, что были в 1959 году, были и в 1966, но ни одного в деревянном кузове уже не оставалось.

----------


## Киров

Вот попался такой документ... куда его притулить... знаю,что к трамвайной теме есть интерес.

----------


## doc-men

> Народ,  рассудите на фб спорим.
> 
>  Где  сие фото снято?  Моя версия фонтан напротив входа в Сельхоз ( Канатная 99) ,    еще одна выдвинутая версия  фонтан на  конечной Куликово поле.


 Вот на этом фото Семинарии можно рассмотреть этот фонтанчик с противоположной стороны.

----------


## Antique

На общем фото каменная ограда, а здесь же металлическая, которой тоже где-то сто лет, причём она расположена скорее всего вокруг фонтана.

----------


## VicTur

> Ух-ты! какая интересная фотография вдруг неожиданно обнаружилась с видом бывшей Семинарии.
> 
> 
> Источник: http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?ulitsa_kanatnaya


 Уже публиковалась на форуме лет пять назад. Собственно, именно это фото стало импульсом, благодаря которому на форум пришёл небезызвестный Малютка Е.

----------


## VicTur

> Загадки на ФБ от Евгения Сокольского - это какой-то ужас. Чтобы отгадывать было интересно должны быть какие-то характерные элементы, тут же ничего по сути интересного, одно только издевательство над аудиторией, причём иногда автор сам не может внятно сообщить ответ. Перенял бы опыт лучше у Ranke.


 А можно ссылку на эти загадки?

----------


## doc-men

> Уже публиковалась на форуме лет пять назад.


 Да, извиняюсь, нашёл такую же фотографию на OdessaStory.info и понял, что не нова и удалил свое сообщение, а тут уже отреагировали. Сорри.

----------


## Trs

http://domofoto.ru/photo/18277/ 
Дача Докса где-то в начале семидесятых. Было?

До кучи: снесённые корпуса сан. «Россия» № 4 и № 5: http://domofoto.ru/photo/18021/ и http://domofoto.ru/photo/18022/ и высотный корпус «Магнолии»: http://domofoto.ru/photo/18031/

----------


## Antique

> А можно ссылку на эти загадки?


 Данная группа: https://www.facebook.com/groups/168792266481678/ Так как это фейсбук, то все загадки Евгения Сокольского (вероятно malytka_e) можно найти среди прочих сообщений в данной группе.

----------


## Паноптикум

Люди , кто имеет старые фотки этого бассейна?

Канатная
[IMG]

----------


## Скруджжж

3 квартала Молдаванки собрались сносить, пока что завод Иванова заканчивают демонтировать

----------


## Antique

> 3 квартала Молдаванки собрались сносить, пока что завод Иванова заканчивают демонтировать


 А на Степовой много интересных зданий. Если эту собачью Будову не обанкротить она пол города с Горсоветом на пару разрушит.

----------


## Trs

Расселять Будова это будет лет сто. Плотность населения там та ещё.

----------


## Antique

Я тоже на это надеюсь, пока речь идёт о заводе. Но этот Молох ещё никогда не останавливался.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Попадете на рекламу Кадур групп на телеканале Град, смотрите не блеваните. Диктор рассказывает, как Киван оказывается (!) спасает облик Одессы на созданных до него руинах санатория Россия, пустыря Гагаринского плато и развалинах складов на Асташкина. Тьфу!

----------


## Jorjic

> Попадете на рекламу Кадур групп на телеканале Град, смотрите не блеваните. Диктор рассказывает, как Киван оказывается (!) спасает облик Одессы на созданных до него руинах санатория Россия, пустыря Гагаринского плато и развалинах складов на Асташкина. Тьфу!


 Чему, собственно, удивляться? Приходит человек другой культуры или чаще просто никакой, побеждает в конкурентной борьбе и выстраивает город (иногда даже из лучших побуждений) так, как считает правильным. Если это еще и совпадает с выгодой, то совсем хорошо. Среди одесситов, к сожалению, не нашлось никого, кто смог бы с ними конкурировать. Это, скорее, наша беда, чем их вина.
Я не раз слышал заявления, что вот, мол, Поскот – это красиво, а обшарпанный центр никуда не годится. И таких мнений становится все больше. Думаю, если поспрошать мнения приезжих о нынешней Аркадии, услышите превосходные мнения.

----------


## v_i_t_e_k

> А на Степовой много интересных зданий. Если эту собачью Будову не обанкротить она пол города с Горсоветом на пару разрушит.


 рыба с головы гниет как и все остальное. 
будова и кадор нормальные строй группы, как минимум они подняли стандарты строительства бюджетных многоэтажек... легко сравнить их дома с домами сму-хх, черноморгидрострой, и проч..
вопрос в горсовете который допускает и способствует разрушения исторического облика города за паршивые пару копеек. 

как этому противостоять реально - непонятно. 
друг архитектор пытается с горсоветом воевать - до одного места, слишком неравные весовые категории.
сам пытаюсь по возможности сеять интерес к реставрации исторически ценных зданий среди тех кому такое по плечу - но это капля в море.
а ведь за центр  молдованку старую слободку и другие уголки одессы обидно...

в антверпене пешком исторический центр пройти почти невозможно, ноги отвалятся, а тут недалекие решили что центр ограничен дерибасовской и приморским... надо шото делать)

----------


## eriusik

У кого-то сохранились фото с Зеленого театра, с концертов? Или видео. Хотелось бы восстановить историю этого места... У кого есть - показывайте  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Вдруг обнаружил в завалах подготовленные к публикации, но, судя по всему, так и неопубликованные фото. Видимо это было связано с прекращением пополнения архива ОдессаСтори.
Это фото конца 30-х годов

 

Обратите внимание – на Екатерининской мощение тротуаров еще старое, в три ряда лавового камня, а проезжая часть уже заасфальтирована и даже обозначен пешеходный переход. А в правом нижнем углу виден кусочек извозчичьего экипажа.

----------


## Antique

Какие по Екатерининской всё же хорошие доминанты были. А на Ришельевской слева виден уничтоженный дом, он был популярен у коммерческих заведений.

----------


## Antique

Уже который год на преображенской (возле Тирасполской) можно наблюдать перекошенный фасад здания:

----------


## doc-men

> Уже публиковалась на форуме лет пять назад. Собственно, именно это фото стало импульсом, благодаря которому на форум пришёл небезызвестный Малютка Е.


 Как строилась Семинария, можно ознакомиться здесь.

Немного фото оттуда:

----------


## Antique

о, этот прекрасный двухэтажный дом на Семинарской уже тогда был!

Причём ещё что интересно, на месте домов некого РЖК Водник уже тогда были казармы, большой дом № 6 в переулке Катаева тоже присутствует, можно наблюдать большой доходный дом в Сельскохозяйственном переулке, всё это было построено до 1901 года.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Наткнулся вот на это. В каком году это планировалось?

----------


## Киров

1942 год.Румынская оккупация.Южная№19.

----------


## Ричар

> Чему, собственно, удивляться? Приходит человек другой культуры или чаще просто никакой, побеждает в конкурентной борьбе и выстраивает город (иногда даже из лучших побуждений) так, как считает правильным. Если это еще и совпадает с выгодой, то совсем хорошо. Среди одесситов, к сожалению, не нашлось никого, кто смог бы с ними конкурировать. Это, скорее, наша беда, чем их вина.
> Я не раз слышал заявления, что вот, мол, Поскот – это красиво, а обшарпанный центр никуда не годится. И таких мнений становится все больше. Думаю, если поспрошать мнения приезжих о нынешней Аркадии, услышите превосходные мнения.


 Ну  а шо делать?Истинные адэситы могут только гундосить по форумам и считать свои поколения,ругая то сирийцев то грузин.Одессу всегда делали иностранцы.Наверно и дальше так будет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну  а шо делать?Истинные адэситы могут только гундосить по форумам и считать свои поколения,ругая то сирийцев то грузин.Одессу всегда делали иностранцы.Наверно и дальше так будет.


 Удивительно тонкая и свежая мысль, высказанная изящным языком. Какая глубина оценки исторической перспективы! Не убираю свой убогий пост только для демонстрации на этом фоне узости собственного мышления.

----------


## Antique

> Ну  а шо делать?Истинные адэситы могут только гундосить по форумам и считать свои поколения,ругая то сирийцев то грузин.Одессу всегда делали иностранцы.Наверно и дальше так будет.


 Как будто одесские застройщики менее хищные. Таким же образом валили здания при возможности.

----------


## vado

> Как будто одесские застройщики менее хищные. Таким же образом валили здания при возможности.


 И лепили этажность больше заявленной!

----------


## ruslanyd

Гуглите статью



> Градостроительный совет при муниципальном управлении архитектуры на прошедшем в четверг заседании преподнес одесситам неожиданный сюрприз. Оказывается, ансамбль площади перед Музкомедией «нуждается» в новой 16-этажной высотке


 Она, так сказать, на запрещённом ресурсе )

----------


## тситарапеС

> Вложение 10038995Вложение 100389971942 год.Румынская оккупация.Южная№19.


 Почему в войну, при румынах стены были целее, чем сейчас...?

----------


## Sergey_L

Подскажите, если кто знает, что это за круглый "девайс" на стене редакции "Одесского Листка" смонтирован?

----------


## Mikich

Добрый день,

Кто нибудь может подсказать кто это на фото?



Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Jorjic

Еще несколько кадров с пленки 1938 года:

----------


## Киров

...но пришли европейцы и это здание стало таким...1942 год.

----------


## SaMoVar

Моя школа! Спасибо!

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 10042663...но пришли европейцы и это здание стало таким...1942 год.


 А сейчас европейцы помогают бить нечисть вгрызшуюся на нашу с вами землю. Времена меняются.

Кстати, фото с руинами уже было, лично выкладывал.

----------


## феерический

как старопортофранковская? я же четко вижу александровский угол жуковского. или я не то вижу?

----------


## Jorjic

> ...но пришли европейцы и это здание стало таким...1942 год.


 Поговаривают, что еще раньше это здание выглядело вот так, но потом кто-то (то ли европейцы, то ли варвары) его немного реконструировал.

----------


## Antique

> как старопортофранковская? я же четко вижу александровский угол жуковского. или я не то вижу?


 Да, это я ошибся, но в последние секунды исправить всё-же успел )

----------


## VAZIK-13

Очень интересуюсь историей и фотками дома "Консервщиков" на Французском Бульваре, 41. Если кто то владеет инфой или есть желание его по обсуждать, я создал отдельную темку тут:
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2668274
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2668274

----------


## Спокойствие

> Добрый день,
> 
> Кто нибудь может подсказать кто это на фото?
> 
> 
> 
> Заранее благодарю.


  Это знаменитый художник-баталист Василий Васильевич Верещагин (1842-1904)

----------


## SaMoVar

> Поговаривают, что еще раньше это здание выглядело вот так, но потом кто-то (то ли европейцы, то ли варвары) его немного реконструировал.


 Так дерево ещё то. Церковь помнит.

----------


## andrey_efurshet

Спасибо вам народ за такую тему классную. Хочу сразу спросить у вас. Кто-нибудь слышал что-то про "Словарь Одесского языка" и как его найти? Буду очень признателен.

----------


## Киров

Если в результате убийств румынами десятков тысяч одесситов-евреев,таковых во дворах не оставалось,или они там не жили вовсе(что большая редкость для до военной Одессы),оставшиеся жители рисовали на воротах кресты...типа-во дворе евреев нет.Такие кресты мы видим на этом фото...жуть.Мама рассказывает,что с нашего двора  по выводили в гетто даже пятилетних крох...назад никто не вернулся.

----------


## феерический

> Спасибо вам народ за такую тему классную. Хочу сразу спросить у вас. Кто-нибудь слышал что-то про "Словарь Одесского языка" и как его найти? Буду очень признателен.


 я вам дам соответствующую тему, вы посмотрите, почитайте и поймете, что предмет ваших поисков - эрзац, фальшивка и не достоин обсуждения в приличных кругах. однако если же вы настаиваете - то словарей Смирнова полно по сети гуляет. только боже упаси вас оттуда что-то себе брать на вооружение. вы окажитесь в невыгодном свете.

----------


## chereshny1958

Тенистая.
ТЕНИСТАЯ УЛИЦА

Название Тенистая улица получила официально после революции, но это не значит, что улица появилась во времена нэпа.
Уже на плане Одессы картографического заведения А. Ильина, изданного в Петербурге в 1888 году, видно, что от Шарлатанского переулка (Пионерской улицы) в сторону Аркадийской балки проложена улица без названия, а на картах рубежа веков обозначены сменяющие друг друга владельцы участков и дач будущей Тенистой улицы.
Сегодня Тенистая начинается от улицы Черняховского рядом новых зданий. Ничто не напоминает, что ее четную сторону до революции составляли участки г-д Новинского, Палавиди, Аудерского.
Квартал открывается школой #56, перед ней памятники - полководцу И. Д. Черняховскому (скульптор А. П. Шубин) и 85-миллиметровому зенитному орудию, прикрывавшему Одессу в 1941 году, штаб 15-й зенитно-артиллерийской бригады находился в Госпитальном переулке, 2. На противоположной стороне находились владения члена Одесской дворянской опеки Теофила Вдовиковского и владельца коммерческого училища Генриха Файга. Между нынешней котельной и станцией натуралистов проходит безымянный переулок, который, по свидетельству старожилов, и составлял до постройки новых зданий улицу Прямую.
Станция юных натуралистов создана в 1925 году и ныне преобразована в областной детский гуманитарный центр. Старший методист Александр Задерей знакомит меня с историей уникального учреждения. Главный корпус построен в 1900 году миллионером Милиссимо для фаворитки - итальянской балерины. Я пожалел одесситов, которые не побывали в находящемся при станции "клубе-музее Конха" - более 4000 уникальных раковин собрал в путешествиях Андрей Шклярук.
К 30-летию памяти К. Паустовского секретарь "Мира Паустовского" Светлана Кузнецова высадила здесь "Клумбу Паустовского" (растения, упомянутые в творчестве любимого писателя одесситов).
Здесь же я услышал от работников станции историю, что именно в этом зеленом оазисе Одессы работал над этюдами великий живописец Василий Верещагин. Легенда? Однако старожил Тенистой, проживающий в доме рядом со станцией (Светлый переулок, 1), Павел Владимирович Кутырев показал мне уникальный документ, связанный с его дедом: "Решение суда 4 декабря 1924 года. Пункт 1. Проситель Кутырев Павел проживает на даче, принадлежавшей прежде Верещагину и находящейся по Светлому переулку Среднефонтанской дороги, 1". Известно, что В. Верещагин погиб 31 марта 1904 года во время взрыва броненосца "Петропавловск" на рейде Порт-Артура.
Достаточно ли стар дом Кутыревых? Здесь меня поджидала редкая для краеведа находка ? после всех ремонтов и перестроек старинное здание сохранило железную табличку под стрехой, а на ней дата постройки дома "1881 год". Оставалась сущая мелочь - выяснить, бывал ли В. Верещагин в Одессе?
Я обратился к известному искусствоведу Ольге Барковской, и она завалила меня литературой о Верещагине, видимо, надеясь, что Верещагиным я буду заниматься всю оставшуюся жизнь.
В "Одесском листке" за 25 октября 1900 года отмечено: "Находящийся в Одессе известный художник В. В. Верещагин открывает на днях выставку". Газета "Театр" за 27 октября 1900 года дополняет: "В Одессе Верещагин уже во второй раз со своей грандиозной выставкой". Хотя выставка закрылась 26 ноября, художник пробыл в Одессе до 2 января 1901 года и уплыл на пароходе "Саратов" на Филиппины. В Одессе Верещагин успел потрудиться... фельетонистом, и его фельетоны - "Записки художника", "Листки из записных книжек", "Мои воспоминания" регулярно публиковались в одесской периодике. В беседе со мной известный краевед Вадим Короб заметил, что в бытность его председателем Общества охраны памятников он получил сведения, что падчерица Верещагина владела домом на нынешней Литературной улице, а это недалеко от Тенистой.
Впрочем, нужно учитывать: в Одессе жили и другие знаменитые Верещагины, в том числе академик Леонид Верещагин, синтезировавший алмазы.
К гуманитарному центру относится и станция юных туристов, принимающая отовсюду прибывавших юных путешественников. Здесь много лет трудился методистом известный краевед автор многих книг об Одессе Михаил Бинов.
За Солнечной улицей следует целый ряд коттеджей, среди которых черепичными крышами выделяются дореволюционные постройки. До войны здесь кооператив судоремонтников. В "Повести о чекисте" говорится: "Они свернули влево, на Тенистую, узкую улочку одноэтажных домов". Здесь в доме #6/9 проживал участник антифашистского подполья Иван Рябошапченко. Именно в его доме был оборудован тайник, где накануне освобождения Одессы скрывался легендарный разведчик Николай Гефт.
Трудно было представить, что среди многоэтажных построек исторический дом сохранился, но старожилы Тенистой подвели меня к нему и сообщили, что лет десять назад Ивана Александровича не стало и домик перешел к другим владельцам.
Рядом с домом Рябошапченко в Тенистую вливается Гвоздичный переулок. На уникальной карте этих мест, с которой меня познакомил коллекционер В. Волчек, переулок нанесен и носит название Пискорский, а вся территория справа и слева принадлежала Владиславу Пискорскому. Реклама гласила: "Известнейшая аптека и химико-фармацевтическая лаборатория В. Л. Пискорского на углу Гуляевой и Коблевской улиц, против собора, изготовляет лесную воду для дезинфекции комнат, глицериновую воду от (!) загара лица, "Элеопат" - для укрепления волос, "Гальманин" - от прения пальцев".
Выделяется высотный дом #10. Вокруг непривычно ухоженные посадки: ели, плакучие ивы. Под квартирой #4 с торца здания учреждение с вывеской "Пункт централ?зовано? охорони". Кто здесь живет? Раньше любой прохожий мог сказать: "Обкомовцы". А сейчас? Рядом горбольница #12, бывший Лечсанупр. Бытует мнение, что здесь лечились лишь руководящие партработники, но медсестра (ныне пенсионерка) Евгения Хпчак рассказала: "Если бы за каждую знаменитость, которую мы лечили, повесили по мемориальной доске, то места на фасаде не хватило бы".
Далее между Педагогическим переулком и улицей Посмитного (Вагнеровский пер., Коллективная) располагались участки адмирала Житкова (дядя писателя) и гласного Думы с 1885 года Николая Лишина. Еще до войны здесь расположился дачный кооператив "Научный работник", где в старинных особняках, перемежаемых новыми постройками, отдыхала научная элита Одессы. Вот имена некоторых ученых-академиков: зоолог Д. К. Третьяков, математик Г. Крейн, микробиолог Л. И. Рубенчик, чей сын Борис написал воспоминания "Ученый из Аркадии".
Далее до Хрустального (Цветного) переулка следуют дома, среди которых выделяются дореволюционные особняки #30 "Б" и #36. Этот район в конце прошлого века назывался... "Соединенные Штаты". Как указывал В. Коханский в книге "Одесса и ея окрестности": "По той причине, что владельцы их соединены общими интересами.
По четной стороне за жилыми домами следуют территории здравниц, возникшие на месте владений г-д Шохина, Валевского, Грачевскоro-Мочутковского, Чижевича, Альбранта, Афанасьева и др. Нынешняя турбаза имени Молодцова-Бадаева принимала до войны испанских детей в уцелевшем корпусе в глубине территории, затем здесь штаб летчиков. Далее следуют пансионат "Мелодия" (ранее принадлежавший... цирку) и санаторий "Молдова".
Правая сторона Аркадийской балки, где ныне санаторий "Приморье", освоена с давних пор. Здесь в начале прошлого века был хутор г-на Витгенштейна, его купил декабрист Сергей Волконский, а у него - Яков Кортацци. Перед революцией участок принадлежит г-ну Вагнеру, владельцу известного дома на Дерибасовской, 16, который 9 лет (рекорд!) состоял гласным Думы.
Нынешние корпуса "Приморья" строились в 50-е годы архитекторами Л. Афанасьевой, Л. Павловской, А. Гольденбергом, а на нижней террасе сохранилось "заведение теплых мужских ванн" Рядом ресторан "Белая акация", проданный в 1993 году на аукционе за 15 миллиардов 200 миллионов карбованцев (была же инфляция!) и с тех пор пребывающий на "ремонте". Через балку перекинут мостик, построенный в 1910 году архитектором М. Безчастновым и служивший? конечной остановкой трамвая #26 "Аркадия ? Чубаевка".
?Настала поздняя осень. На Тенистой опадает листва, как и на соседней Солнечной.

----------


## Trs

А где ссылка на источник?

----------


## chereshny1958

http://www.xata.od.ua/look-tenistaya.htm
Это сайт аренды квартир, а там вот такая информация. Я живу на Посмитного, дочка в детстве ходила на станцию юных натуралистов, которая находится на даче Милиссимо.

----------


## Antique

Может автор Александр Розенбойм?

----------


## Скруджжж

сейчас та Тенистая сочетает несочетаемое: сельские тротуары шириной 1м и 20-ти этажные новострои с массой народа и уймой автомобилей. Уже как то бы определились : или-или

----------


## Lively

> Может автор Александр Розенбойм?


 По приведенной ссылке, в конце публикации указан ее автор - Нетребcкий В

----------


## Antique

> По приведенной ссылке, в конце публикации указан ее автор - Нетребcкий В


 А, не узнал, хотя стиль мне показался на него похожим. Возможно какая-то новая публикация. Он в последнее время печатал книги про улицы по буквам, но в малой серии такой улицы нет, может это из большой книги...

----------


## VicTur

> А сейчас европейцы помогают бить нечисть в грызшуюся на нашу с вами землю. Времена меняются.


 Я что-то пропустил? Европейцы помогают бить правосеков?

(Извините за отступление от темы. Ну очень уж позабавило...)

----------


## Скрытик

> Я что-то пропустил? Европейцы помогают бить правосеков?
> 
> (Извините за отступление от темы. Ну очень уж позабавило...)


 Меня тоже забавят в прошлом адекватные люди 
Нет, европейцы помогают очищать нашу землю от таких вот тварей, которые убивают наших ребят. Заодно и над своими издеваются:


А Вы ждете таких освободителей?

----------


## Antique

> Я что-то пропустил? Европейцы помогают бить правосеков?
> 
> (Извините за отступление от темы. Ну очень уж позабавило...)


 Колорадов.

Что-то как-то не смешно.

----------


## Godspeed

Да, Одессу не хочется терять. Не хочется терять не только ее здания, но и людей с ней связанных.
Только недавно узнал о том, что у великого американского сценариста имеется связь с Одессой.

http://russianheritagemuseum.com/ru/RHM_Sidney_Sheldon/

Теперь чешу репу в догадках... Был бы этот человек настолько знаменит, останься он в Одессе или "из под нее"?

----------


## Antique

А это как повезёт, неисповедимы дороги судьбы. но иногда даже несчастье помогает. В данном случае означенная персона родилась уже в США и даже не известно, бывал ли он в Одессе. А вот у родителей связь с Одессой конечно глубже, но они известны разве что как родители Сидни Шелдона.

----------


## Antique

На фэйсбуке всё в той же самой группе ФБ появилась фотография следующего содержания:

Разумеется на фото санаторий либо лечебное заведение. Сначала я подумал про Куяльник, но арки немного показались знакомыми. В итоге я вспомнил, что в Еврейской больнице это частый мотив и даже имеется подходящий корпус, а именно длинное здание смежное с приёмным отделением. Загвоздка в том, что наружный фасад всё-таки сильно отличается, а вот внутренний может быть и похож. Также стоит учесть, что оформление могло быть изменено при восстановлении.

----------


## victor.odessa

> На фэйсбуке появилась фотография следующего содержания:
> 
> Разумеется на фото санаторий либо лечебное заведение. Сначала я подумал про Куяльник, но арки немного показались знакомыми. В итоге я вспомнил, что в Еврейской больнице это частый мотив и даже имеется подходящий корпус, а именно длинное здание смежное с приёмным отделением. Загвоздка в том, что наружный фасад всё-таки сильно отличается, а вот внутренний может быть и похож. Также стоит учесть, что оформление могло быть изменено при восстановлении.


  А разве это не трамвайная линия проходит? (в нижнем левом углу). Если да, то разве возле Еврейской больнице проходил трамвай?

----------


## Antique

> А разве это не трамвайная линия проходит? (в нижнем левом углу). Если да, то разве возле Еврейской больнице проходил трамвай?


 Вижу лишь две полосы на грунте. Это может быть асфальтированная либо какая другая дорожка. Ведь как правильно сказали, никто не будет ставить столики возле трамвайной линии, это просто глупо.

----------


## Ranke

Здесь (2012) и далее обсуждали фото. По-моему, к единому мнению по ракурсу не пришли.

Отзеркалил. И место прояснилось...
Мост через "Водяную балку". Новинского дорога (сейчас Маловского)
На заднем плане частная застройка. Глубже предприятия.
Перед ними можно предположить наличие ЖД линии.
Три трубы объясняется наличием там не одного завода. На карте 1926 года
на этой территории написано "разрушенный кирпичный з-д и разрушенная спичечная фабрика"

Проверил по картам 1894, 1919, 1929 и за 1930-й годы. Почитал Майстрового - стр.158 ул.Кирпичная (Слободка-Романовка).
Посмортел у Олега Елагина за 1914 год. 



Сейчас на этой территории "Экипаж", дома по ул. Рождественской.
Ближе - ООШ№5/ДШИ№6, поликлиника, церковь. Дома по Стахановскому 2-му и 3-му переулкам.
Слева граница Дюковского сада.

2015  1926

P.S. Прошелся по спискам кирпичных заводов Херсонской губернии. Нашлось и наше предприятие 
Владельцем оказался  купец 2-ой гильдии Д.М. Бланкъ. Как  пишут "самый распространенный в городе кирпич". У Давида Мордковича завода было два.
Оба существовали с конца XIX века. Наш прописку имел по Левадной, 5.

 1910
 1912

 фрагмент ограды арт. училища (сегодня)

P.S.S. В статье В. Каткевича "Дюковская канава" прочитал, что во время войны на территории мореходной академии находилось гетто...

----------


## Ranke

Планирование и строительство городов СССР, 1933 год

 фрагмент

----------


## Скруджжж

> Вижу лишь две полосы на грунте. Это может быть асфальтированная либо какая другая дорожка. Ведь как правильно сказали, никто не будет ставить столики возле трамвайной линии, это просто глупо.


 трамвайные пути могут быть незадействованны, маршрут отменили

----------


## Antique

> трамвайные пути могут быть незадействованны, маршрут отменили


 По фото непонятно что, это. Но если даже предположить рельсы, то это явно никогда не было трамваем. По двору здания трамвайные линии не проводят, а это дворовой фасад.

----------


## Гоцman

> Почему в войну, при румынах стены были целее, чем сейчас...?


 Потому что тогда они были новее.

----------


## chereshny1958

http://www.*******/article/890257

----------


## chereshny1958

http://trassae95.com/all/news/2015/07/15/kp-odesgorelektrotrans-priglashaet-na-denj-otkrytyh-dverej-foto-24187.html

----------


## kravshik

> http://trassae95.com/all/news/2015/0...oto-24187.html


 *КП "Одесгорэлектротранс" приглашает на день открытых дверей* 

Интересно-

но очень нездраво проводить такое в будний день

не все смогут выбраться. в будний день-некоторые еще таки работают...что мешало провести в субботу или воскресенье....

если кому интересно,могу состыковать со смотрителем нашего музея ОГЭТ .по истории трамвая и троллейбуса в Одессе..для посещения музея.

----------


## kravshik

> По фото непонятно что, это. Но если даже предположить рельсы, то это явно никогда не было трамваем. По двору здания трамвайные линии не проводят, а это дворовой фасад.


 Это не могут быть рельсы для вагонеток .для подвоза угля к котельной или вывоза подвоза например белья в прачечную или например лечебной грязи...или завоза дров например??  ,ведь могло же быть пространство только в пределах колеи которая использовалась для таких целей...может это на каком -то курорте например Куяльних или Хаджибей....хотя на Еврейскую похоже...

кстати в некоторых дворах осталась и сама колея или следы от нее,для подвоза угля..например на Б арнаутской угол Ришельевской до недавнего времени оставались рельсы в подворотне...там конечно узкоколейка,может тут тоже еще узкоколейка ,просто по фото кажется что широкая колея...

----------


## Trs

> если кому интересно,могу состыковать со смотрителем нашего музея ОГЭТ .по истории трамвая и троллейбуса в Одессе..для посещения музея.


 Спасибо, я в добром здравии и постоянно присутствую на форуме.

----------


## chereshny1958

Я тоже подумала о подвозе лечебной грязи. Может это в районе 10-й Фонтана: там были процедуры с лечебной грязью?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А разве это не трамвайная линия проходит? (в нижнем левом углу). Если да, то разве возле Еврейской больнице проходил трамвай?


 А это не могут быть пути конки на Куяльнике?

----------


## arkoh

> Вижу лишь две полосы на грунте. Это может быть асфальтированная либо какая другая дорожка.


 Очень похоже на трамвайную колею. Если сравнить ширину колеи с расстоянием между ножками стульев (обычно это 450- 500 мм) , то получается как раз 1000 мм - наша трамвайная  колея. Колея для вагонеток была поуже миллиметров 500-600 кажется.

----------


## Trs

Если это Куяльник, то это _могут быть_ вагонеточные пути. О существовании таковых достоверно известно. Но каким было путевое развитие — лично я не знаю, к сожалению.

----------


## Antique

> Очень похоже на трамвайную колею. Если сравнить ширину колеи с расстоянием между ножками стульев (обычно это 450- 500 мм) , то получается как раз 1000 мм - наша трамвайная  колея. Колея для вагонеток была поуже миллиметров 500-600 кажется.


 И на бордюр похоже, например вокруг фонтана.

----------


## AndreyKOU

Очень давно встречал в сети проекты зданий которые так и остались на бумаге, там были разные чертежи, эскизы и проекты, некоторые до революционные, некоторые советские - но очень интересные и в духе города. Вот ни как не могу найти. Кто поможет?

как пример такое...

----------


## Ranke

> Очень давно встречал в сети проекты зданий которые так и остались на бумаге, там были разные чертежи, эскизы и проекты, некоторые до революционные, некоторые советские - но очень интересные и в духе города. Вот ни как не могу найти. Кто поможет?
> Вложение 10077737
> как пример такое...


 Жан Франсуа Тома де Томон 
 

Еще в этих книгах посмотрите
Архитектурная энциклопедия 
второй половины  XIX века
том **

к примеру, "общественные здания"

 Одесский почтамп (арх. Харламов)

----------


## kravshik

> Спасибо, я в добром здравии и постоянно присутствую на форуме.


 Приветствую,дай бог тебе здоровья...чего и всем желаю----но просто не все знают,что ты- это ты...))  

вот как-то так)))

----------


## Antique

> Еще в этих книгах посмотрите
> Архитектурная энциклопедия второй половины  XIX века том ** к примеру, "общественные здания"


 Г. В. Барановский автор. Впрочем Yangur когда-то в блоге публиковал листы: http://yangur.livejournal.com/140468.html

----------


## kravshik

> Г. В. Барановский автор. Впрочем Yangur когда-то в блоге публиковал листы: http://yangur.livejournal.com/140468.html


 Да у него много нереализованных проектов...размещено,интересно поизучать..

----------


## Скруджжж

кому охота прогуляться по аллее, которая раньше была частью сан Россия, а сейчас Кадорра, есть такая возможность, вход свободный

http://goo.gl/a0iFwQ

----------


## Скруджжж

симпатичный отель получается на Фр. бульваре

----------


## chereshny1958

Не Б.Фонтан, а деревня папуасов», писали газеты 103 года назад
   16.07.2015 г. 09:00
8512345
 «Не Б.Фонтан, а деревня папуасов», писали газеты 103 года назад
«Почти во всех одесских пивных и ресторанах имеются биллиарды», - писал 16 (03) июля 1912 года «Одесский листок».

«В биллиардных днем и ночью торчат подозрительные типы, которые занимаются исключительно тем, что ловко обыгрывают «новичков». Игра ведется азартно и часто доходит до рукоприкладства. «Биллиардные» шуллера часто находятся в соглашении с владельцами пивных и совместно обыгрывают посетителей. Вот где царит свобода личности...», - отмечала газета.

«Часты случаи, когда купающиеся заплывают далеко от берега. В некоторых дачных местностях за купающимися наблюдают с лодки люди, имеющие спасательные круги. На Среднем Фонтане владельцы морских купален чужды подобной заботливости. Спасательных лодок нет и в помине. Удивительно, что не было несчастных случаев...

Один из «уголков» Большого Фонтана представляет довольно оригинальный вид. На Большефонтанском базаре удивительная простота нравов. По базару бегают голые детишки. У корзин сидят грязные полуодетые женщины. Не Б.Фонтан, а деревня папуасов», - рассказывала газета.
А где был Большефонтанский базар?

----------


## Jorjic

> Не Б.Фонтан, а деревня папуасов», писали газеты 103 года назад
> ...
> А где был Большефонтанский базар?


 Где он был 100 лет назад доподлинно не знаю, а 60 лет назад он располагался ниже (левее) трамвайного кольца. По понятиям дачной местности, это был довольно большой базар.

----------


## Ranke

ул. Польская/ул.Бунина
Жильцы пытаются бороться за свой дом.

 2011




> Вложение 10042663...но пришли европейцы и это здание стало таким...1942 год.


 Спасибо за кадр! 
Вяз, видимо, с вековой историей
Стоит, правда, болеет. Никому не нужен...




А история здания по адресу Александровский пр-т, 11 путаная.
Так и не понял про 119 школу и гимназию и СШ№71. Постоянно переезжали...
Что было в этом здании с 1920-1930-перед войной и поcле войны после восстановления - 1950-е?

----------


## Antique

> А история здания по адресу Александровский пр-т, 11 путаная.
> Так и не понял про 119 школу и гимназию и СШ№71. Постоянно переезжали...
> Что было в этом здании с 1920-1930-перед войной и поcле войны после восстановления - 1950-е?


 С 1953 года - школа № 119, только не понятно, мужская или женская. В 1970-м году школу № 71 преобразовали в филиал № 119. Потом пустующий номер 71 получила школа на Паустовского. Или может не один только номер переехал, а материальная база и преподавательский состав база тоже.

Как я понимаю в 1950-х школам давали в основном те же номера, которые они имели перед войной ,так что скорее всего и до войны она была № 119. Хотя не мешало бы проверить по справочнику.

----------


## тситарапеС

> Где он был 100 лет назад доподлинно не знаю, а 60 лет назад он располагался ниже (левее) трамвайного кольца. По понятиям дачной местности, это был довольно большой базар.


 Моя мама в 1963 году, будучи семиклассницей собирала в нашем саду вишню и носила продавать на этот базар. На самом базаре рулила моя бабушка. Лоток на день и весы в аренду стоили 67 копеек, заработать можно было до 10 рублей.

----------


## Брасс

http://inforesist.org/kak-saakashvili-shturmoval-rezidenciyu-regionala/?_utl_t=fb

Сегодня глава Одесской ОГА Михаил Саакашвили в сопровождении главы одесской милиции, ГСЧС и бульдозера добился открытия прохода к морю по территории резиденции экс-регионала Василия Хмельницкого. Здание было замаскировано под строящийся пансионат «Зеленый берег»

----------


## chereshny1958

http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/gni477/
Это репортаж о праздновании 135-летия конки. Очень интересно, жаль, что не смогла посетить!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/gni477/
> Это репортаж о праздновании 135-летия конки. Очень интересно, жаль, что не смогла посетить!


 Да, весьма познавательное мероприятие, как в истории транспорта и города в целом (ПЧ как эксперт по ж.д. транспорту лично принимал участие).

----------


## SaMoVar

Oleksiy Chornyy

Друзья! Мы все приветствовали аплодисментами падение "Берлинской стены" вокруг пляжа "Лагуна". Но после падения стена не растворилась. Теперь ее нужно разбить на мелкие части, загрузить в машины и увезти. По-закону, это должны сделать сами строители нахалстроя, но они это будут делать год. Давайте сегодня, 22 июля (среда) в 18.30 сделаем маленький суботник и поможем МЧС-никам. Берите с собой инструменты и перчатки. У кого нет такой возможности - приходите как есть. Работы хватит на всех.
З.Ы. Не забудьте взять купальник и опробовать новый пляж. Буду благодарен за репост. Времени на раскачку нет.

----------


## v_i_t_e_k

> http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/gni477/
> Это репортаж о праздновании 135-летия конки. Очень интересно, жаль, что не смогла посетить!


 было бы полезным запустить короткий туристический маршрут с использованием вагонов начала века, 
типа как на таксиме в стамбуле ходит

----------


## Скрытик

> было бы полезным запустить короткий туристический маршрут с использованием вагонов начала века, 
> типа как на таксиме в стамбуле ходит


 Так давно есть такой - http://svitm.com.ua/index.php/excursions/34-retro

----------


## Antique

> было бы полезным запустить короткий туристический маршрут с использованием вагонов начала века


 Так нету вагонов. Есть только эрзац.

----------


## Sposata

> было бы полезным запустить короткий туристический маршрут с использованием вагонов начала века, 
> типа как на таксиме в стамбуле ходит


 а чем наши трамваи не раритет?!

----------


## kravshik

> а чем наши трамваи не раритет?!


 класс-порадовали!!!!!!!!

----------


## Antique

На всякий случай: если кто-то думает, что в Одессе сохранился особняк Байкевича, то его на самом деле нет уже более, чем 80 лет. Сохранилось здание по другую сторону переулка - особняк Ц. Э. Гинанда в котором сейчас турецке консульство. 

Автором его впрочем вполне может быть Брайкевич, в какой-то из публикаций упоминается, что Брайкевич на Черноморской выполнил несколько заказов, а вид у здания не "одесский".

----------


## chereshny1958

http://yug.odessa.ua/index.php/home/arc/1875
Это об этом особняке Брайкевича?

----------


## Antique

> Это об этом особняке Брайкевича?


 Да, это об этом особняке Гинанда. Вот даже внучек в заблуждение ввели. Они до сих пор думают, что дед жил здесь.

Да и "дом Бориса Эдуардса" находится в переулке Ляпунова, 3 и построен ещё в 1893 году, а адрес Лидерсовский бул., 3 сейчас имеет дом Кузнецова, который около 1900 года построен. Если же № 3 дореволюционный, то это уничтоженный особняк Николая и Бориса Лишиных (В ВО ОН 1914 - Лигиных).

----------


## chereshny1958

На Думской пишут, что во дворе Пушкинская-33 сняли асфальт, а под ним плитка из лавы Везувия, да такая, что и перекладывать не надо, но уже завезли плитку.ровскоНу точно стащат, как тащили брусчатку.
Продолжаю интересоваться фонтанскими дачами. По четной стороне Посмитного (бывш.Вагнеровской) между Фонтанской дор. и Педагогической был большой участок, принадлежавший Хартуляри. Дачи по Ср.Фонтану Александровский полицейский участок 9-1 мировой участок зарегистрированы: Хартуляри В.Я.,Хартуляри И.Я.,Хартуляри А.Я.,Хартуляри М.Я.(наверное братья). На участке осталось только две старинных дачи: Посмитного-24 (отделение Имексбанка),очень похожа на дачи Самопомощи, а вторая - Клубничный,29 (сильно перестроенная). Эти Хартуляри были родственниками актрисы Нонны Гришаевой.

----------


## Trs

Тем временем, с дома Поммера оббивают фасад до голого ракушечника. Пыль столбом стоит на Военном спуске.

----------


## Antique

А ещё завесили на первом этаже часть фасада дома Шпунта на Садовой, 20. Вероятно некая контора выкупила и часть дома Романенко на Садовой, 18. Сейчас же производятся работы по объединению помещений в обоих зданиях. Беспокоит то, что в доме Шпунта может быть утеряно оформление, дом же один из самых сохранившихся в Одессе, даже с внутренними ставнями. В помещениях есть лепные падуги изящной работы.

----------


## Скруджжж

а кто знает, что собираются делать с домом  на Уютной 4?  Пока оно стоит пустое, жильцов выселили


http://i6.imageban.ru/out/2015/07/25/e00867f354c06b3887ba70c93728f38a.jpg
http://i6.imageban.ru/out/2015/07/25/00d7ecf2d6786bafd82e9f0c56a21368.jpg
http://i4.imageban.ru/out/2015/07/25/e694d184e7ca62e9b3ee27b3e47e19d6.jpg

Вход свободный. У меня в фотоаппарате аккумулятор сел, поэтому дальше 1этажа не пошёл

----------


## mars12

Не знаю в тему или нет, но вижу, что здесь - настоящие знатоки Одессы.
Хочу узнать ваше мнение.

Дал я как-то объяву и написал, что зона действия объявы - пос.  Котовского.
Далее буду постить  диалог, для полной картины:
Мне пишут, что да, подходит, но я в Лузановке.

*Я отвечаю, что Лузановка - это не пос. Котовского:*
а мне отвечают:



> я рада за вас.только поселок_это и Лузановка и Марсельская и все районы)


 мой ответ:



> * Лузановка НИКОГДА не была ПОСЕЛКОМ,* 
> потому-что БЫЛА ДО ВОЗНИКНОВЕНИЯ ПОСЕЛКА
> учите историю Одессы
> Поселку 30 лет, а Лузановке?
> почти 200!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 категоричный ответ:



> вообще-то я живу в Одессе от рождения и *всегда Лузановка считалась-поселком Котовского.Учите вы историю.*Одесса не разделимая,а поселок Котовского-ее часть,в которую входит и Лузановка.Может вы и с Любашовки.
> Вот обьявление:
> Николаевская дорога 301
> пляж Лузановка
> Все квартиры на Николаевской дороге
> Комнат: 3	805 ГРН в сутки	Код: 339
> Спальных мест: 6 (2+2+1+1)
> Расположение: возле моря, Лузановка, посёлок Котовского
> *Учите историю Поселка,не будьте селюком*:http://poskot.od.ua/istoriya/Вот по этой ссылке пройдете и там написано в каком году и что 
> ...


 О-хо-хо...
тяжелый случай, отвечаю:




> не читайте объявлений на заборах для приезжих ...


 


> Лузановка НИКОГДА НЕ БЫЛА пос. Котовского и не будет.
> 
> Можете её назвать Лазурным берегом или Трухановский гидропарк...
> Для коренных одесситов это была и будет ЛУЗАНОВКА, что бы вы ни придумали
> 
> Вы мне не ответили:
> Крыжановка - это поселок Котовского?
> Шевченко - это поселок Котовского?
> Лески - это поселок Котовского?
> ...


 далее - шоковая терапия:



> ПРоспект Шевченко-не имеет ни какого отношения к поселку
> дальше-Крыжановка-да.поселок.


 


> я так думаю,вам нужно учить историю Одессы.Чтобы *такой бред нести,что Крыжановка-это не Одесса.Я в шоке.*)))*Поселок Шевченко-позор.нету такого.))Вот это вы рассказываете сказки.*Только пожалуйста не учите своих детей такому.Будут неуками.*Я вообще-то преподаватель и больше знаю историю,чем вы даже в свои 26 лет*.*У меня 2 красных диплома.Я понла и делаю вывод:не спорь с дураком,сам станешь дурным*.


 *Рассудите, люди добрые...*
Мне страшно за детей, которые учатся  у таких проффесоров с 2 золотыми дипломами...

дураком обозвали, неучем, селюком...
прикольно....

----------


## тситарапеС

Вот потому я нелюблю отвечать на вопрос где я живу. Моя мама когда ходила в школу, гордилась, если не сказать "выпендривалась", что живет у самого моря. И все ей завидовали, а классный руководитель, однажды, заболела и двух самых ответственных девочек отправили к ней с продуктами и помочь по дому (так было принято раньше). И вот дали в канцелярии моей маме адрес класс-рука, - а там Кирпичный переулок, просто в минуте от спуска к морю. Маме стало так стыдно. что она попыталась отказаться от исполнения пионерских обязанностей, но тогда так было нельзя. Потому она пошла к классной и краснела весь вечер. В Одессе понты всегда толкаются впереди себя на тележке и если человек живет на Дерибасовской, то Поскот для него это что -то  где-то недалеко от Красноселки. Напомнило фразу из песни Noise MC "Хорошо гордится тем, что ты родился в столице, но только не тогда, когда больше нечем гордится."

----------


## Скруджжж

Кадорр так сильно любит  историю, то скоро на лоб будет цеплять своё тавро

----------


## Antique

> Не знаю в тему или нет, но вижу, что здесь - настоящие знатоки Одессы.
> Хочу узнать ваше мнение.
> 
> Дал я как-то объяву и написал, что зона действия объявы - пос.  Котовского.


 Посёлок Котовского - это жилой массив первоначально состоящий из появившихся севернее Лузановки индивидуальных домов. Так как название посёлок Котовского появилось только в 1956 году, то до этого упомянутые здания относили к Хутору Киселёва (по Майстровому). Весь вопрос в том, что именно относится к Лузановке. Похоже Штилевая улица - южный форпост посёлка Котовского, дальше за гипермаркетом Метро начинается Лузановка.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Лузановка НИКОГДА не была ПОСЕЛКОМ,
> потому-что БЫЛА ДО ВОЗНИКНОВЕНИЯ ПОСЕЛКА
> учите историю Одессы
> Поселку 30 лет, а Лузановке?
> почти 200!


 Ну поселку Котовского не 30 лет, а почти 60. А так в целом вы правы.

----------


## Trs

Так же, как и Ближние Мельницы не являются Черёмушками.

----------


## chereshny1958

> Так же, как и Ближние Мельницы не являются Черёмушками.


 Конечно, ведь Малиновского (бывш.Кордонная) и является границей Ближних Мельниц, а когда то была и границей города.
По поводу "понтов": бабушкин брат жил в Москве на ул.Горького (Тверская) возле самой Красной площади, вот там были понты у родичей.Мне в детстве казалось, что все москвичи такие, а может так оно и есть.
А когда Чубаевка, Дмитриевка стали городом?

----------


## Ranke

> Рассудите, люди добрые...


 Наговорили вы конечно друг другу. Можно было и поспокойнее подойти к вопросу.
На первой карте для туристов (уже в годы независимости) 
нанесли исторические названия жилых массивов.

 1991 (фрагмент)

----------


## mars12

Спасибо всем за участие.
Только так и не услышал короткий ответ на предмет спора:
Является ли Лузановка частью поселка Котовского или нет?
Молодой преподаватель с двумя красными дипломами говорит, что да, является.
Я, только с одним совковым красным дипломом говорю, что нет.
Правильный ответ?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Спасибо всем за участие.
> Только так и не услышал короткий ответ на предмет спора:
> Является ли Лузановка частью поселка Котовского или нет?


 Нет.

----------


## vado

> Спасибо всем за участие.
> Только так и не услышал короткий ответ на предмет спора:
> Является ли Лузановка частью поселка Котовского или нет?


 И я говорю нет!

----------


## VicTur

> дураком обозвали, неучем, селюком...
> прикольно....


 Нормальные люди в дискуссиях не переходят на личности и не опускаются до оскорблений. Судя по процитированным высказываниям, ваш оппонент — быдло.
С быдлом не вступают в споры. Быдло игнорируют. Ну, или — под настроение — смеются над ним.
Так что не тратьте слов, пытаясь что-то доказать, а просто знайте, что вы правы: Лузановка — не посёлок Котовского.

----------


## Inna_Z

да нет же, конечно! Родилась в Одессе, 30 лет прожила на Поскоте.

----------


## Antique

> Только так и не услышал короткий ответ на предмет спора


 Длинный лучше, так как понятно почему именно так, а не по другому.




> Наговорили вы конечно друг другу. Можно было и поспокойнее подойти к вопросу.


 Да уж, уровень дискуссии отвратительный, причём скорее всего цена вопроса не столь велика.




> А когда Чубаевка, Дмитриевка стали городом?


 Уже в конце ХІХ века они входили в состав Одесского градоначальства, в 1910-х а может и ранее сёла также относились к Дальницкому полицейскому участку. Конечно лучше о таких вещах спрашивать в теме про административное деление, где бывают люди специализирующиеся на этой теме.

----------


## translator

>> Я забыл свой пароль на OdessaStory. Что делать? Логин тот же, translator <<

----------


## VicTur

Публикация о нашем старом доме: http://archodessa.com/all/yuriya-oleshi-6/.

----------


## Antique

> Публикация о нашем старом доме: http://archodessa.com/all/yuriya-oleshi-6/.


 Ну можно было сделать и лучше, тут всего лишь архитектурное описание по фотографиям из вашего же блога, такое можно за полчаса-час написать. А вот историческая часть совершенно не раскрыта, так как там нужно немного, но повозиться. К примеру Юрий Парамонов, например не лениться (в интернете же столько источников, бери - не хочу), более того постоянно растёт в этом отношении. Но так как никто про это здание не написал, то и Арходессе стащить историческую справку не у кого  .

----------


## translator

> Рассудите, люди добрые...


 


> нанесли исторические названия жилых массивов.


 И что?



> Является ли Лузановка частью поселка Котовского или нет?


 *Да.* И поясню. В современном мире люди перемещаются не на лошадях/волах, а на машинах, и расстояния жутко сжались. На волах, чтобы посмотреть кино, от Лузановки до "Звездного" надо ехать около часа. Это как сейчас до Николаева. Я еду из центра (Гаванная) до Марсельской/Днепропетровской за 13 минут. До Лузановки — за 9-10 минут. (Попробуйте доехать из той же точки за 13 минут до Таирова, гг.) Есть ли смысл считать разницу в 3-4 минуты пути разными районами? Если взять шире, то Суворовский район начинается севернее Балковской улицы. И поставим на этом точку. При этом я никому не запрещаю называть свой двор исторической кличкой.
 :smileflag:

----------


## Скруджжж

> И что?
> 
> *Да.* И поясню. В современном мире люди перемещаются не на лошадях/волах, а на машинах, и расстояния жутко сжались. На волах, чтобы посмотреть кино, от Лузановки до "Звездного" надо ехать около часа. Это как сейчас до Николаева. Я еду из центра (Гаванная) до Марсельской/Днепропетровской за 13 минут. До Лузановки — за 9-10 минут. (Попробуйте доехать из той же точки за 13 минут до Таирова, гг.) Есть ли смысл считать разницу в 3-4 минуты пути разными районами? Если взять шире, то Суворовский район начинается севернее Балковской улицы. И поставим на этом точку. При этом я никому не запрещаю называть свой двор исторической кличкой.


 наверное , поэтому Поскот называют Николаевской область  :smileflag:  Ну, а маклера Центром или Аркадией  :smileflag:

----------


## mars12

> И что?
> 
> *Да.* И поясню. В современном мире люди перемещаются не на лошадях/волах, а на машинах, и расстояния жутко сжались. На волах, чтобы посмотреть кино, от Лузановки до "Звездного" надо ехать около часа. Это как сейчас до Николаева. Я еду из центра (Гаванная) до Марсельской/Днепропетровской за 13 минут. До Лузановки — за 9-10 минут. (Попробуйте доехать из той же точки за 13 минут до Таирова, гг.) *Есть ли смысл считать разницу в 3-4 минуты пути разными районами*? Если взять шире, то Суворовский район начинается севернее Балковской улицы. И поставим на этом точку. При этом я никому не запрещаю называть свой двор исторической кличкой.


 Лихо вы Лузановку зачислили в пос. Котовского!
Если районы города относить друг к другу по времени перемещения между ними, то от Одессы до Киева всего полчаса лёта на самолете.
Так может Одесса  - пригород Киева?
А Шкодова гора - пос. Котовского? 
А пос Шевченко - это Котовского? Совсем рядом, пешком за 2 минуты...
Риторический вопрос: что раньше было: яйцо или курица?
А как называлась Лузановка, когда не было Котовского?

Так можно договориться до того, что Пересыпь тоже будут называть поселком Котовского...
Всё время путают понятия пос. Котовского и  Суворовского р-на.
В Суворовский район входят, кроме поселка - Лузановка, и Пересыпь, и Слободка, и Кривая балка, и Большевик, и Куяльник...

Всё. 
С завтрашнего дня, следуя советам бывалых,  Пересыпь буду называть пос. Котовского, *т.к. от продмаша до Днепродороги я доезжаю за 4 минуты...*

----------


## тситарапеС

Мы сдавали комнаты у себя в доме все девяностые и первую половину двухтысячных. Часто встречали пассажирский московский поезд в 4 утра. Ловили постояльцев, рассказывали, что комнаты у моря (12 минут пешком до лестницы), а они спрашивали, а далеко ли от центра? От вокзала? Я всегда говорил - 10 минут ехать, просто рядом! Они велись, я грузил всех в машину и летел по Фонтанской дороге 120-140. От вокзала до 14-й фонтана, таки не выходило больше 10 минут (4 утра пробок нет, ГАИ спит.). Как же были удивлены интуристы, пробуя через пару дней добраться в центр самостоятельно - сперва дойти до остановки 18-го трамвайчика, потом его дождаться, а потом неспеша на нем доехать, нюхая подмышки таких же гостей с севера), но, это были уже не наши заботы,  Деньги - вперед! )

----------


## MARBLE

> Есть ли смысл считать разницу в 3-4 минуты пути разными районами?


 





> Всё. 
> С завтрашнего дня, следуя советам бывалых,  Пересыпь буду называть пос. Котовского, *т.к. от продмаша до Днепродороги я доезжаю за 4 минуты...*


 Тю!
Я в выходные от Балковской до поселка долетаю за 5 минут!
Балковская - это Котовского!

----------


## OdGen

> Публикация о нашем старом доме: http://archodessa.com/all/yuriya-oleshi-6/.


 
*Специально для Вас, Виктор,* некоторые сведения о владельцах дома. 
В 1890/1891 гг. мещанин Илья Нисензон приобретает небольшой дом на ул. Карантинной, оцененный для налогообложения в 8394 рубля, у мещанки Марии Колачевской. В ведомости, выданной городской управой по строительному отделению с 9 по 30 апреля 1891 г., предусматривалось строительство 3-х этажного с подвалом дома по ул. Карантинной, 6, принадлежащего И. Нисензону под надзором архитектора Зелинского. На месте старого вскоре было построено два дома (№№4 и 6), оценка которых составляет уже 21 246 рублей и 15900 рублей. Между 1894 и 1897 гг. владельцем домов становится А. Кокколи (Коколи).

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> И что?
> 
> *Да.* И поясню. В современном мире люди перемещаются не на лошадях/волах, а на машинах, и расстояния жутко сжались. На волах, чтобы посмотреть кино, от Лузановки до "Звездного" надо ехать около часа. Это как сейчас до Николаева. Я еду из центра (Гаванная) до Марсельской/Днепропетровской за 13 минут. До Лузановки — за 9-10 минут. (Попробуйте доехать из той же точки за 13 минут до Таирова, гг.) Есть ли смысл считать разницу в 3-4 минуты пути разными районами? Если взять шире, то Суворовский район начинается севернее Балковской улицы. И поставим на этом точку. При этом я никому не запрещаю называть свой двор исторической кличкой.


  Тогда такой вопрос - является ли 8-я станция Большого фонтана 9-й станцией Большого фонтана?

----------


## Antique

Уважаемый OdGen, у Вас ящик личных сообщений заполнился и таким образом Вам невозможно отправить письмо.

----------


## OdGen

Уважаемый Antique, прошу прощения!
Видимо, это еще с прошлых времен, с далекого 2011 года. Сейчас сброшу Вам в личные ссылку на е-мейл, пока очищу ящик личных сообщений.

----------


## OdGen

> Тогда такой вопрос - является ли 8-я станция Большого фонтана 9-й станцией Большого фонтана?


 8-я станция - это уже не 7-я, но еще и не 9-я  :smileflag: . 
Проживая практически по указанному адресу, интересуюсь, в том числе, и историей этой местности. Как оказалось, ряд дореволюционных справочников причислял ее кто к Большому, а кто к Среднему Фонтану. А в некрологе известного одессита Степана Ивановича Ралли, чья дача была одной из крупнейших, отмечено (1902 г.): _«Панихиды по умершему будут совершаемы ежедневно … на даче покойного, по Средне-Фонтанской дороге, между 8 и 9 станциями трамвая»._

----------


## chereshny1958

> 8-я станция - это уже не 7-я, но еще и не 9-я . 
> Проживая практически по указанному адресу, интересуюсь, в том числе, и историей этой местности. Как оказалось, ряд дореволюционных справочников причислял ее кто к Большому, а кто к Среднему Фонтану. А в некрологе известного одессита Степана Ивановича Ралли, чья дача была одной из крупнейших, отмечено (1902 г.): _«Панихиды по умершему будут совершаемы ежедневно … на даче покойного, по Средне-Фонтанской дороге, между 8 и 9 станциями трамвая»._


 И я уже писала, что 7-я Фонтана, на Посмитного  там, где стоит здание отд.Имексбанка, переделанное из дачи в стиле домиков Самопомощи, по Сред Фонтану Александровского полицейского участка 9-й мировой участок зарегистрированы Хартуляри В.Я., И.Я., М.Я.,А.Я. (кот. служил в амбулатории Общества покровительства животных на Градоначальницкой-24, ему принадлежал дом на Приморской улице в Андросовском пер.). На месте, где сейчас стоит многоэтажка был дом, в кот. был пивной склад или лавка госп.Овчаренко И., кот.тоже принадлежал Хартуляри.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> 8-я станция - это уже не 7-я, но еще и не 9-я . 
> Проживая практически по указанному адресу, интересуюсь, в том числе, и историей этой местности. Как оказалось, ряд дореволюционных справочников причислял ее кто к Большому, а кто к Среднему Фонтану. А в некрологе известного одессита Степана Ивановича Ралли, чья дача была одной из крупнейших, отмечено (1902 г.): _«Панихиды по умершему будут совершаемы ежедневно … на даче покойного, по Средне-Фонтанской дороге, между 8 и 9 станциями трамвая»._


  где-то читал, что Средний фонтан считается от 7 до 11 ст, а с 12-й уже начинается Большой фонтан.

----------


## Antique

Мне кажется точной границы Фонтанов никогда не было. Не стояла задача чётко обозначить районы. Первоначально это были три точки на карте.

----------


## Jorjic

Насколько я знаю, поначалу это были обособленные поселки, образовавшиеся вокруг фонтанов. Постепенно они разрастались и слились в единый обширный дачный район. Естественно, что границы стали условными. Когда большой город поглощает пригородные поселки, они становятся районами города, а когда равноправные поселки сливаются, границы становятся весьма условными.

----------


## OdGen

По этому вопросу можно целую диссертацию написать!

----------


## Скруджжж

то что не было чёткой границы раньше, не значить что её не должно быть сейчас. Неплохо бы прийти к общему мнению среди краеведов, насколько это возможно, и обозначить границы районов

----------


## Ranke

Французский б-р, 43 (арх. Н.А. Шаповаленко/Ж.М. Грушевская, 1953 год)

Беседка на крыше пару дней назад стала историей.
 2010

Идет активный капремонт на 4 этаже в квартире под ней. Кровлю чинят, заодно и надстроюку можно сделать. Бизнес.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Французский б-р, 43 (арх. Н.А. Шаповаленко/Ж.М. Грушевская, 1953 год)
> 
> Беседка на крыше пару дней назад стала историей.
>  2010
> 
> Идет активный капремонт на 4 этаже в квартире под ней. Кровлю чинят, заодно и надстроюку можно сделать. Бизнес.


 если бы надстройку себе присоединили, то правильно и поступили. Нужно возмещать затраты на капремонт общедомовой собственности (кровли). 
Кстати, там дымоход в зоне ветрового подпора, обратная тяга. Двое подняли трубы , а остальные ждут, когда задохнутся или газ рванёт и дом разнесёт?

----------


## феерический

это дом института филатова, или тот который через переулок?

----------


## Trs

> то что не было чёткой границы раньше, не значить что её не должно быть сейчас. Неплохо бы прийти к общему мнению среди краеведов, насколько это возможно, и обозначить границы районов


 В процессе выработки этого соглашения переругаются все краеведы. Ибо нет ничего хуже, чем пытаться привести к общему знаменателю точки зрения двух и более людей, каждый из которых на этом собаку съел. Тем более, в научном сообществе.

----------


## тситарапеС

В математике есть понятие "Граничных значений", обычно в области граничных значений и возникают проблемы. С 16-й фонтана и с Куликовым полем, точно вопросов небудет.)

----------


## Jorjic

> то что не было чёткой границы раньше, не значить что её не должно быть сейчас. Неплохо бы прийти к общему мнению среди краеведов, насколько это возможно, и обозначить границы районов


 А смысл? Кроме сотрясения воздуха и траты нервов? Ведь это не административная граница и, надеюсь, никогда ею не будет. На мой взгляд, любое искусственное упорядочивание – зло.

----------


## Скруджжж

> А смысл? Кроме сотрясения воздуха и траты нервов? Ведь это не административная граница и, надеюсь, никогда ею не будет. На мой взгляд, любое искусственное упорядочивание – зло.


  из неопределённости границ возникает непонимание между людьми, каждый понимает под территорией района нечто своё. Вопрос  в каком районе живёшь или находишься зачастую ставит в тупик. На Посмитного угол Педогогической-7 Фонтана, Посмитного угол Тенистая ещё Фонтан или уже Аркадия? 
Обывателю некогда заниматься историческими исследованиями , ему нужна карта, которая дала бы ответы на банальные вопросы местонахождения

----------


## chereshny1958

Честно говоря, мне, как жителю ул. Посмитного, глубоко безразлично: мой дом - это Фонтан или Аркадия, а вот риелтору небезразлично, наверное, так повышается престижность, а следовательно, и цена!

----------


## Trs

Риэлторы и корректность в отношении исторических районов (и в особенности наименований домов) — вещи мало совместимые друг с другом.

----------


## chereshny1958

> Риэлторы и корректность в отношении исторических районов (и в особенности наименований домов) — вещи мало совместимые друг с другом.


 Вполне согласна, но опять таки, "одесские понты" - я живу в Аркадии, придает "значимости". Как и понятия Малый, Средний Фонтан уже практически не употребляются (хотя по разным источникам, Средний Фонтан - местность от 7 до 10 или 11 станции, сам мыс Малый Фонтан находится на тер. Чкаловского пляжа и мало заметен).

----------


## Antique

В некоторых путеводителях Малый Фонтан обозначают по всей Малофонтанной дороге (Фр. бул.), а Средний от 1-й станции. В прошениях на частные постройки понятия Малый Фонтан и Средний Фонтан фигурируют, так как участки не были привязаны к улицам.

----------


## OdGen

За время моего отсутствия на форуме, два года назад, 21 июля 2013 г. в мой адрес было отправлено личное сообщение с просьбой рассказать *историю дома на Нежинской, 43*, которое я прочитал недавно. Поскольку сохранился старый дом, его история может заинтересовать посетителей форума.
Во 2-й половине XIX в., а вероятно, и ранее, это дом принадлежал известной семье *Бален-де-Балю* (далее в тексте - Б. де Б.), которая иногда писалась как Белен-де-Балю, многочисленные представители которой проживали в городе в XIX-XX вв. Основателем рода был уроженец Франции Жак-Николя (Яков Яковлевич) Б. де Б. (1753-1815), в 1803 г. принятый в Харьковский университет на должность профессора _«греческой, а равно и галльской словесности»_, исполнявший также обязанности библиотекаря и наставника студентов. Один из его сыновей, штабс-ротмистр Иосиф Яковлевич, после выхода в отставку с военной службы, преподавал французский язык в учебных заведениях Одессы и Херсона. В 1841 г. штабс-ротмистру Б. де Б. Было отведено место на Военной балке, 1845 годом датировано дело _«О фасаде на магазин титулярного советника Николая Б. де Б.»_, 1850-м годом _«Утверждение фасада на дом коллежского ассесора Б. де Б.»_.

В 1875 г. дом на Нежинской, 43 принадлежал коллежскому советнику Николаю Яковлевичу Б. де Б. и был оценен для налогообложения в 17742 рубля.
Во второй половине 1870-х гг. его владельцем указан дворянин Б. де Б., а оценка составила 35328 рублей. С начала 1880-х годов владельцами были совместно инженер-техник Павел Николаевич Б. де Б. и Елена Конайда (Канайда), вероятно, его сестра. Павел Николаевич избирался гласным одесской городской думы, проживал в 1880-1900-е гг. собственном доме на ул. Рождественской, 53.
В 1882-1885 гг. оценка дома составила 39600 руб., в 1886-1894 гг. - 30 900 руб.
Согласно справочнику домовладельцев на 1904-1905, 1906 гг. дом принадлежит Н. Б. де Б., справочник на 1908 приводит имя новой владелицы - *Ек. Кор. Аснаш*. Род Аснаш был внесен в дворянскую родословную книгу Бессарабской губернии, кроме того, они были одесскими домовладельцами. Справочники за последующие годы указывают в качестве владельцев рассматриваемого дома *Екатерину Карловну Аснаш* (1911 г.), затем - *Елену Константиновну Аснаш* (1912-1914 гг.), проживающую на ул. Полтавской Победы (Канатной), 19, принадлежащий наследникам Ставилло (Ставилла) 
Елена Константиновна была дочерью надворного советника Константина Ставилла. 9 сентября 1896 г., в возрасте 33 лет она венчалась в Покровской церкви с дворянином Михаилом Михайловичем Аснаш, 23 лет. Их брак был расторгнут «по прелюбодеянию мужа» определением Херсонской духовной консистории от 15-17 декабря 1910 г.

----------


## Antique

Ещё в справочнике Пилявского есть информация о здании: дом Н. Бален-де-Балю, арх. Козлов И. С., 1850 г. Так как в справочнике частично перепутаны названия улиц Нежинская и Коблевская, то это здание записано по Коблевской, 45 (ещё и номер дома неверно вычислен).

Во дворе имеется ещё один старый флигель, который делит двор пополам и справа флигель начала ХХ в.

----------


## Скруджжж

планируют Рыбный ресторан возле Потёмкинской лестницы продать инвестору для восстановления. Как по вашему мнению, башенки, навес следует делать или нет, ограничиться нынешней высотой здания (уровень тротуара Пр. бульвара) ?

Как по мне, они лишние

----------


## Antique

Так от рыбного ресторана остались по сути руины террасы на которой он стоял. Я не знаю реально ли сделать копию здания по общим видам лестницы, если только не нашли оригинальный проект.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Так от рыбного ресторана остались по сути руины террасы на которой он стоял.


 что то мне подсказывает, что тот ресторан в любом случае пришлось бы сносить, поскольку он на ладан дышал. Сейчас имеют шанс построить заново по современным технологиям с первоначальным видом. Инвестор ничего не потерял, демонтаж что так , что сяк пришлось бы выполнить, только сейчас меньше криков будет.




> Я не знаю реально ли сделать копию здания по общим видам лестницы, если только не нашли оригинальный проект.


 если оставить за скобками точность реконструкции ( в худшем случае по картинкам воссоздадут), вид с моря ансамбля полуциркульных зданий и памятника Дюка улучшится или ухудшится?

----------


## VicTur

Вопрос с ФБ от Anechka Grudinovker:

вопрос знатокам, кто-нибудь что-нибудь знает за вот эту контору?
...одесской артели «Трудартшмуклер», производившей нитки, шнурки и разнообразную мануфактуру... с меня плюсик в карму)
(https://www.facebook.com/groups/168792266481678/permalink/1109333855760843/)

----------


## Сотис

Добрый день всем! 
У меня имеется "Краткий телефонный справочник предприятий, организаций, учреждений г.Одессы" издания ТПКП "ЮГ", 1994 г. 
Мне он не нужен, а если кому-то может пригодиться, с удовольствием отдам. Пожалуйста, в ЛС.

*Отдала в хорошие руки одного из завсегдатаев этой темы.*

----------


## Antique

> если оставить за скобками точность реконструкции ( в худшем случае по картинкам воссоздадут), вид с моря ансамбля полуциркульных зданий и памятника Дюка улучшится или ухудшится?


 Ухудшится.

----------


## VicTur

Интересно, кто-то отслеживает материалы, мелькающие в этом сообществе ФБ? Кажется, многих фотографий нет на Одессастори.
Очень не хватает Брассла...

----------


## chereshny1958

http://infokava.com/26378-odessa-30-h-godov-v-razukrashennyh-slaydah-foto.html

----------


## Almond

> http://infokava.com/26378-odessa-30-h-godov-v-razukrashennyh-slaydah-foto.html


 От того, что вы подчеркиваете текст, он не становится кликабельным.


А для ссылки нужно просто после создания сообщения нажать Редактировать и сохранить.

----------


## Скруджжж

Львы возле Коллонады обрастают утраченными хвостами и челюстями

----------


## Скруджжж

дом Руссова отдан на разграбление вандалам

----------


## Trs

Не знает ли кто, какие из домов по Варненской, 7, имели строительные номера 4 и 6? Это точно не 7/3 и 7/4: в 1979 году, когда начиналось строительство 4 и 6, они уже были. Дом 6 — точно одна из трёх башен. Дом 4 — скорее всего, тоже. А вот что есть где — я, увы, не могу установить.

----------


## Lively

7А (9-этажка на 4 подъезда) был сдан в эксплуатацию в первых числах марта 1982 года. К этому моменту ни одного из 14-этажных домов не было, были только подготовлены фундаменты под них. Из окон 7А свободно просматривался весь парк Горького. 14-этажки появились спустя год-два, в 1983-1984 гг.

----------


## Trs

Спасибо. Из журнала работ (незаконченного!) по дому № 6 получается, что строительство началось в 1980 году, потом на какое-то время прекратилось. Дома №№ 4 и 6 строились параллельно, № 4 — Облчего-то-там, № 6 — ОТТУ. В начале журнала написано, что строительство начато хозспособом, но для постройки 14-этажного дома это было неприемлемо и строительство остановилось. Позже идёт речь о проектировании магазина на первом этаже и много о поставках силикатного кирпича.

Отсканировал вид Таирова в районе «клюшки» в 1976 году: http://domofoto.ru/photo/20724/ — фото не ахти, но видно, что секции-вставки между 25-й Ч. Д., 5 и Королёва, 1, ещё нет.

----------


## kravshik

> Отсканировал вид Таирова в районе «клюшки» в 1976 году: http://domofoto.ru/photo/20724/ — фото не ахти, но видно, что секции-вставки между 25-й Ч. Д., 5 и *Королёва, 1,* ещё нет.


 спасибо  за фото...передает дух эпохи...

----------


## kaveta

Здравствуйте.По-поводу Нежинской 43.В первой половине 20века около 30х годов там жила семья Лопатина Василия Яковлевича,репрессированного и растрелянного в 1937г,т.к.был сыном помещика Лопатина Якова,дед или прадет которого выносил горшки из-под царя.А сам Лопатин Яков вроде был почётным гражданином Одессы и имел место на Бирже на Бунина.

----------


## VAZIK-13

> Французский б-р, 43 (арх. Н.А. Шаповаленко/Ж.М. Грушевская, 1953 год)
> 
> Беседка на крыше пару дней назад стала историей.
>  2010
> 
> Идет активный капремонт на 4 этаже в квартире под ней. Кровлю чинят, заодно и надстроюку можно сделать. Бизнес.


 Беседка была зачетная, просто супер. Но реставрацией ее должны заниматься спец органы, когда делаешь ремонт, особенно капремонт, средств на такое просто нет, обычная практика, а оставлять ее в ужасном состоянии просто нет возможности хотя бы из соображения безопастности и т.д.
прилагаю фото с сегодняшней ситуацией

----------


## Trs

На Военном спуске меняют старые столбы на железобетонные.

----------


## KISSка

Доброй ночи))))) Мои извинения, если не в ту тему написала. Подскажите где можно найти хороший флаг Одессы? В инете много, но качество....

----------


## феерический

> Доброй ночи))))) Мои извинения, если не в ту тему написала. Подскажите где можно найти хороший флаг Одессы? В инете много, но качество....


 можно попытаться снять с фасада мэрии.

----------


## тситарапеС

> Доброй ночи))))) Мои извинения, если не в ту тему написала. Подскажите где можно найти хороший флаг Одессы? В инете много, но качество....


 Мне когда-то достался с яхты, мой клиент продал свое судно в другую страну и мне перепало. Просоленный, потрепанный, но настоящий. Яхты у меня нет, так что флаг отлично выполняет функцию шторки в летнем душе) Серьезно , поищите в Яхт-клубе.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Доброй ночи))))) Мои извинения, если не в ту тему написала. Подскажите где можно найти хороший флаг Одессы? В инете много, но качество....


 Сходите в Вузовскую Таврию, в отделе возле детских подгузников там продают и шьют различные флаги.

----------


## zverek

Режиссер: Жан Лодс; текст от автора читает И.Бабель
Документальный фильм "Одесса", который снимал в 1935 году французский режиссер Жан Лодс (1905 -1975 ), считался утраченным. Он был обнаружен в России только в 2001 году среди копий, переданных немецкими кинематографистами. Как и ряд других иностранных деятелей культуры Жан Лодс, прибыл, чтобы создать в первой стране социализма что-либо эпохальное. Это как бы обзорная экскурсия по городу, на современном языке - рекламный ролик Одессы для иностранцев. Фильм посвящен началу широкомасштабного благоустройства города Одессы в 1935году


https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=1096&v=utEVtHJarFs

----------


## Trs

Текст от автора написан И. Бабелем, а не читает И. Бабель. Это распространённое заблуждение. Антонина Пирожкова в своё время это опровергла.

----------


## Скруджжж

после 33-го 2 года прошло, тысячи людей погибли от Голодомора только в од. области, а по бравым интонациям и не скажешь

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> наверное , поэтому Поскот называют Николаевской область... Ну, а маклера Центром или Аркадией ...


 Аналогично, как называли "крыжановкой" всё то, что было далее "Молодой Гвардии" в сторону Старониколаевской дороги. А Лузановку причислять к Котовскому посёлку несправедливо, так как это две конкретные разницы, только недалеко рядом располагающиеся. И по середине как раз -- та самая "Молодая Гвардия", хотя район и Суворовский. Да районы сейчас так укрупнены по городу, что в один и тот же район могут входить несколько исторических мест города.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ..
> Так можно договориться до того, что Пересыпь тоже будут называть поселком Котовского...
> Всё время путают понятия пос. Котовского и  Суворовского р-на.
> В Суворовский район входят, кроме поселка - Лузановка, и Пересыпь, и Слободка, и Кривая балка, и Большевик, и Куяльник...
> 
> Всё. 
> С завтрашнего дня, следуя советам бывалых,  Пересыпь буду называть пос. Котовского, т.к. от продмаша до Днепродороги я доезжаю за 4 минуты...


 Абсолютно верно! Как аналогично, что далее "Молодой Гвардии" -- то "крыжановка", то для живущего в центре города, всё. что находится за Пересыпьским Мостом -- можно уже считать Котовским посёлком ( :smileflag: ) -- в этом ведь направлении ехать. Да и район уже как бы Суворовский! ))))))))))))

----------


## Antique

> после 33-го 2 года прошло, тысячи людей погибли от Голодомора только в од. области, а по бравым интонациям и не скажешь


 Города были оторваны от деревни, мало информации доходило.

----------


## VicTur

Новые фотоматериалы по нашему дому на Лизогуба, 6: http://lingvik.livejournal.com/16943.html.

----------


## Lushiya

*Про первый  автомобиль.*

В сентябре 1891 года скандальный одесский журналист и издатель популярной газеты «Одесский листок» Василий Навроцкий при большом стечении народа впервые продефилировал по Дерибасовской на чуде заморской техники — «самобеглой» коляске французской марки «Панар-Левассор». Для пущей безопасности впереди автомобиля Навроцкого бежал наемный мальчишка с флагом, громким криком предупреждая зевак об опасности. 
"В автомобиле Василия Навроцкого было всего два места и напрочь отсутствовал руль. Вместо него был рычаг, похожий на те, которые используют в лодках. Взявшись за него обеими руками, водитель с трудом поворачивал авто в нужную ему сторону. Деревянные колеса со сплошными каучуковыми шинами производили характерный громкий стук по булыжной мостовой, который вкупе с рычанием четырехтактного мотора наводил ужас на обывателей. Именно поэтому первому одесскому автовладельцу было строго-настрого запрещено выводить свой экипаж на городские улицы по ночам. 
Предельная скорость у первого  автомобиля была всего-навсего 30 километров в час, которую развивал мотор мощностью четыре лошадиные силы. Немногим позже в «Одесском листке» была опубликована статья с гневным фельетоном о том, что за нарушение общественной безопасности и «чрезмерную» скорость — около 25 километров в час — владелец автомобиля получил строгое внушение от околоточного пристава (участкового. — Авт.). Так Одесса стала первым городом , где появился первый автомобиль и был применен первый штраф за превышение скорости. Дальнейшее развитие автомобильного дела в Одессе напоминало эпидемию — автомобилями грезили все, начиная от последнего портового биндюжника заканчивая отцами города (...)"

----------


## ruslanyd

> Проект восстановления дома Руссова на самом деле не предусматривает восстановление этого самого дома Руссова.


 http://od.vgorode.ua/news/sobytyia/266545-na-meste-doma-russova-poiavytsia-12-etazhnyi-kompleks

----------


## Trs

Цыганский шик. Странно, что купол не позолоченный.

----------


## Antique

Обратите внимание, что дома на Преображенской 21 и 19 будут уничтожены. Собственно жалко № 21, который вполне заслуженно перебывал в списке памятников.

----------


## VAZIK-13

http://*************/news/aukcion_-049246/
«Масонский дом» на Княжеской продали за 1,6 млн гривен: имя нового владельца пока не называют
Одесский областной совет продал на аукционе памятник архитектуры — здание Русского технического общества по адресу: Княжеская, 1а (т.н. «Масонский дом»).
Торги состоялись сегодня, передает корреспондент «Думской».




> Отметим, что согласно условиям аукциона, покупатель обязан восстановить здание в аутентичном виде.


 Посмотрим, интересненько!

Аукционы облсовета: «дачу Маразли» на Французском купил «Геродот», а Масонский дом — Тарпан
http://*************/news/aukciony-oblsoveta-stalo-izvestno-kto-kupil-dach-049375/

----------


## Trs

Его Чёрный собирался купить. Посмотрим.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> после 33-го 2 года прошло, тысячи людей погибли от Голодомора только в од. области, а по бравым интонациям и не скажешь


 Таким бодрым пафосом был пропитан весь официоз тридцатых годов и рубежа 1940 года, вплоть до самого начала войны.

----------


## Aissa

> ОДЕССКИЙ ЗАСТРОЙЩИК «ВЛЕПИТ» ДВЕ МНОГОЭТАЖКИ ПОСРЕДИ ЧАСТНОГО СЕКТОРА


 


> Компания ООО «Будова» намерена построить два 26-этажных здания в частном секторе Киевского района Одессы. Об этом редакции 368.media сообщил источник в мэрии.
> 
> Представители фирмы уже собираются документы для получения разрешения на разработку детального плана территории. По словам источника, застройщик планирует возвести две многоэтажки на углу улиц Костанди и Люстдорской дороге, прямо за АЗС.


 источник и продолжение

----------


## Trs

Ну чудесно. Минус особняк.

----------


## Antique

Единственное дореволюционное здание в окрестностях. Выходит на него давно Рондин глаз положил, диспансер уже давно отселили.

Управление памятников плюёт в потолок, никаких телодвижений по зачислению здания в реестр судя по всему замечено не было.

----------


## Скрытик

Я не могу понять одного. Кто покупает квартиры в нынешних новостроях? Ну реально - они растут как грибы. Т.е. или их строят за счет инвесторов (жильцов) или за свой счет. Но я вижу огромное количество свечек, которые практически не светятся вечером. Еще больше строящихся. Под кого их строят? Должен же быть какой-то бизнес-смысл строительства? Я не понимаю...

----------


## Скруджжж

> источник и продолжение


 симпатичный  домик




http://wikimapia.org/17402674/ru/Кожно-венерологический-диспансер-№-3

----------


## Antique

> симпатичный  домик


 Рамы все аутентичные, никто не менял. Здание практически не искажено перестройками.

----------


## Скруджжж

сейчас идёт ремонт в  поликлинике на Старопортофранковской, посмотрим, что там останется от родных рам

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Кстати, только что обнаружил, что Яндекс обновил в Одессе просмотр улиц. Совсем свежие снимки - лето этого года. Появились даже некоторые новые места.

----------


## Vladimir/72

Да, кстати, в Яндексе много обновленного касательно Одессы, интересные фото

----------


## AndreyKOU

> сейчас идёт ремонт в  поликлинике на Старопортофранковской, посмотрим, что там останется от родных рам


  Ну всем же понятно что на 99,9% будут новые. Восстанавливать такие рамы и делать это качественно совсем не дёшево.... увы.

----------


## Trs

Есть вопрос. Когда построено существующее пассажирское здание станции «Одесса-Сортировочная»?

----------


## kravshik

> Есть вопрос. Когда построено существующее пассажирское здание станции «Одесса-Сортировочная»?


 может ПЧ ответит,он у нас спец по этим вопросам......по ЖД...

* Справочное бюро Петрухи Чорномора (Железная Дорога и Вокзал).
*




*http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2625619&page=3
*

----------


## kravshik

Единомышленники
кто и что знает про этот выбух,вот попалось на просторах сети..

что случилось на "Январке" в 29 году??..

----------


## Viktoz

> что случилось на "Январке" в 29 году??..


 
Нашел только вот это... много  интересных фото... про взрыв там ни слова

----------


## Lively

Эта братская могила расположена в десятке метров от входа на второе кладбище через "католические" ворота. Я тоже в свое время пытался узнать историю этого захоронения, но неудачно...

----------


## Antique

> Нашел только вот это... много  интересных фото... про взрыв там ни слова


 Причём источник старых фото не подписан.

----------


## kravshik

> Нашел только вот это... много  интересных фото... про взрыв там ни слова


 очень интересная подборка За Январку.....автор молодец.. такое полное исследование и сохранение для истории и потомков....

----------


## Trs

В старом шкафу нашлось плесневелое расписание пригородных поездов на 1996–97 годы. И я даже знаю, кого обрадует моя находка.

----------


## kravshik

> В старом шкафу нашлось плесневелое расписание пригородных поездов на 1996–97 годы. И я даже знаю, кого обрадует моя находка.


 еще раз немного повторюсь

подари нашему спецу по ЖД вопросам




http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2625619&page=3

----------


## kravshik

Смотришь и берет ностальгия.....

на Бугаз столько  рейсов....

и еще обратие внимание есть рейсы на *Ильичевск*---добрая память теперь ветке на Ильичевск,А КАКАЯ БЫЛА УДОБНАЯ И не парится в маршрутках...

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> В старом шкафу нашлось плесневелое расписание пригородных поездов на 1996–97 годы. И я даже знаю, кого обрадует моя находка.


 Да, Саша, благодарю! Я хорошо помню этот год (1996/97) и какое было тогда движение. Мне есть что сказать. В девяностые годы уже наметился спад по многим сферам нашего хозяйства, но здесь мы наблюдаем ещё некоторую инерцию перед самым спадов в движении, который будет ясно заметен в конце девяностых и на рубеже 2000 года.

9 пар электропоездов на Белгород Днестровский. 4 пары на Ильичёвск. Ещё сюда надо добавить два короткосоставных пассажирских поезда с общими местами, которые ходили тогда вместо дизелей на Измаил и Березино, что могли в некоторой степени попадать под определение бомбея, но по пассажирскому тарифу. Сегодня здесь -- только 5 пар электропоездов, и то летом, зимой только две.
Обратите внимание, что одни рейс из Белгорода Днестровского утром на Одессу по дороге делал заезд в Ильичёвск.

11 пар электропоездов в Колосовском направлении, включая короткий рейс до Одессы Восточной. Хотя по факту тут было 12 пар, так как электропоезд до Вознесенска/Южноукраинска был показан в пассажирском расписании. Сегодня здесь, если так можно выразиться, 6 с половиной пар электропоездов. Почему такой дисбаланс? По тому, что рейс Знаменка -- Одесса существует только в одну строну (причины уже раскрывались в моей теме "СБ ПЧ"). 

8 пар в Раздельном направлении, включая короткие до Одессы Заставы 1, что по сути являлось подачей/выдачей состава в/из депо. Ещё сюда ст0ит добавить электропоезда, показанные в пассажирском расписании, а это ещё 3 пары (две Вапнярки и Балта). Итого имели тогда на направлении -- 11 пар. Сюда же за уши можно было притянуть и три рейса молдавского дизеля, на котором можно было совершать попутные рейсы в Раздельную. Всего -- 14 пар. Сегодня здесь тоже не густо: всего 8 пар электропоездов, включая дальние, которые сегодня уже считаются пригородными, не считая коротких подач/выдач в/из депо. Можно-таки добавить короткосоставный пассажирский поезд с общими местами Одесса -- Кишинэу (который вполне может попадать под определение бомбея, но по пассажирскому тарифу), который ходит вместо дизеля и люди на нём попутно подъезжают в Раздельную, но билет на него довольно дороговат.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Есть вопрос. Когда построено существующее пассажирское здание станции «Одесса-Сортировочная»?


 Это уже вопрос как бы в мой адрес.))))))

mirooleg.narod.ru
Здание -- послевоенное. Построили примерно в пятидесятых годах. До войны тут было типовое здание, которое построила более 100 лет назад частная "Московско Киево Воронежская Железно Дорожная компания" (МКВЖД), когда прокладывала здесь перед самой первой мировой войной (никто не знал тогда о грядущих лихолетьях) железную дорогу Одесса -- Бахмач. Старое здание во вторую мировую войну не сохранилось.

etoretro.ru 
примерно 1943 год.
По типовому проекту на каждой станции, начиная от Одессы Сортировочной, строились: здание вокзала, жилой дом, путейский дом и туалет. Не всё сохранилось за эти сто лет, но на многих станциях участка все эти Киевоворонежские постройки в основном остались. Ближайшее к Одессе сохранившееся здание вокзала Киевоворонежской постройки -- станция Сербка. Кроме Одессы Сортировочной, в войну были утрачены такие вокзалы (если брать ближайшие к Одессе по данному направлению) по Кремидовке и Буялыку.
Его родной брат по станции Веселиново сегодня:

static.panoramio
Березовка:
 
photos.wikimapia
Золотоноша:

img-fotki.yandex
Отдельно и особо хочу добавить, что МКВЖД построила здание так и не открывшейся станции Одесса Пассажирская на Пересыпи, к которому примыкает сегодня улица Кравцова (бывший Второй Заливной переулок) и в котором размещалось управление Одесского автосборочного завода. 

kaiser-w.livejournal
Внешне здание не очень похоже на своих собратьев с полукруглыми в верху окнами, но имеет похожую планировку внутренних помещений и второго этажа и было симметричным, как на всех больших станций МКВЖД (Вознесенск, Новомиргород, Смела, Черкассы, Гребёнка, Прилуки). На малых станциях, как правило, строили только правый (реже левый) фрагмент большого варианта вокзала МКВЖД. На Одессе Сортировочной был типовой правый фрагмент и МКВЖД в пассажирском отношении сию станцию большой не считала.
Черкассы: фото 1965 года, когда это большое симметричное здание частично перестроили и оставили от него только левое (от ж.д., правое от фотографа) крыло.

retroua.com

----------


## OdGen

Над кованным козырьком входа в подъезд дома на *ул. Канатной, 36* находился вензель с переплетенными инициалами _«T J»._ Несколько лет назад часть дома подверглась реконструкции, спустя некоторое время после которой вензель был уничтожен вместе с козырьком. 


В августе 2012 г. он еще существовал. Вероятно, уничтожение козырька с вензелем владельца произошло в период осень 2012-2013 гг. 
Возможно, у участников форума сохранились фото этого объекта, по дате которых можно более точно установить время его уничтожения?

----------


## VicTur

> В августе 2012 г. он еще существовал. Вероятно, уничтожение козырька с вензелем владельца произошло в период осень 2012-2013 гг. 
> Возможно, у участников форума сохранились фото этого объекта, по дате которых можно более точно установить время его уничтожения?


  У меня есть снимки этого вензеля, но сделаны они ещё в 2010 году, намного раньше указанной вами предположительной даты уничтожения козырька.

----------


## Antique

15.01.2012

Козырька уже нет


А предыдущее фото у меня весны 2010: https://archexplorer.wordpress.com/спеціальні-публікації/навмисні-псування-будинків-у-одесі/

----------


## OdGen

Большое спасибо!

----------


## doc-men

Немного Одессы и Балты 1986 г. (см. после Бахчисарая):

----------


## ruslanyd

> Немного Одессы и Балты 1986 г. (см. после Бахчисарая)


 Девочка возле Ливадийского дворца? )

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Девочка возле Ливадийского дворца? )


 Этот "ляп" сделан специально для нас, одесситов! Улыбнитесь! ))))))))
Г.Ы. Для меня Балта близка так же само, как и Одесса. Год 1986 в Балте я прекрасно помню. Ездил туда в среднем два раза в год -- зимой и летом на каникулах. Ещё на старом добром дизеле, какой изображён на картинке моего профиля. Электропоездами тогда пахло только до Раздельной, а когда в 1987 начали вести контактный провод от Раздельной в сторону Котовска, но тогда хватило сил только на 5 км до станции Раздельная Сортировочная.

----------


## Antique

> Этот "ляп" сделан специально для нас, одесситов! Улыбнитесь! ))))))))


 А в чём отличие от обыкновенного ляпа?

----------


## doc-men

Этот ляп бросается в глаза всем местным и сразу.

----------


## Antique

> Этот ляп бросается в глаза всем местным и сразу.


 Так он же не местный, не факт, что в Одессе бывал. Наверное подписи авторские, а не владельца блога.

----------


## ebreo

вот такая ссылочка с просторов нэта http://shelaputin.ru/odessa-1976/

----------


## Jorjic

Господа знатоки Французского бульвара! Мучительно пытаюсь вспомнить, где была (а может быть есть?) эта решетка. Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Скрытик

> Господа знатоки Французского бульвара! Мучительно пытаюсь вспомнить, где была (а может быть есть?) эта решетка. Помогите, пожалуйста.


 Вроде жива еще. Тут.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вроде жива еще. Тут.


 Я тоже вчера "пошел" на этот участок, но засомневался. Очень большая разница в уровне, больше метра, и деревья.

----------


## OdGen

Я знаток только отдельных частей Французского бульвара  :smileflag: .  
Предположу, что решетка находится на том же участке бывшей дачи Котляревского, ныне санаторий "Белая Акация" на Французском бульваре, 59, но фото сделано до разрушения старых оград бывших дач бульвара по распоряжению Симоненко. Естественно, это коснулось санаториев, например, Чкалова и других. Пройдя вдоль клумбы перед этим санаторием, до сих пор можно увидеть остатки старой ограды, которую сравняли с землей, заодно уничтожив великолепные ворота главного въезда по проекту архитектора Дмитренко. После разрушения парапета на представленном фото решетку перенесли на несколько метров вглубь участка и установили в том виде, в каком она находится сейчас.
На старом фото мы видим слева узкий вход в переулок Кренкеля, до революции - девятый переулок, причем ограды слева и справа от переулка находятся почти на одном уровне. Сейчас ограда санатория "Белая Акация" находится на несколько метров дальше. Тем самым территория санатория уменьшилась, на освободившемся месте сделали клумбу

Ограда дачи слева сохранилась, что видно, сравнив фото. Также одноэтажное здание с черепичной крышей на участке слева сохранилось до сих пор, что снимает сомнения в месте съемке (фото сделано 31 марта 2007 г.) Добавлю, что башенка этой дачи вскоре была застроена и ныне ни с улицы, ни с  переулка не видна.

----------


## Скрытик

Очень даже может быть. Решетки точно те же самые. И переулок узкий, таких немного на ФБ.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я знаток только отдельных частей Французского бульвара .  
> Предположу, что решетка находится на том же участке бывшей дачи Котляревского, ныне санаторий "Белая Акация" на Французском бульваре, 59, но фото сделано до разрушения старых оград бывших дач бульвара по распоряжению Симоненко. Естественно, это коснулось санаториев, например, Чкалова и других. Пройдя вдоль клумбы перед этим санаторием, до сих пор можно увидеть остатки старой ограды, которую сравняли с землей, заодно уничтожив великолепные ворота главного въезда по проекту архитектора Дмитренко. После разрушения парапета на представленном фото решетку перенесли на несколько метров вглубь участка и установили в том виде, в каком она находится сейчас.
> На старом фото мы видим слева узкий вход в переулок Кренкеля, до революции - девятый переулок, причем ограды слева и справа от переулка находятся почти на одном уровне. Сейчас ограда санатория "Белая Акация" находится на несколько метров дальше. Тем самым территория санатория уменьшилась, на освободившемся месте сделали клумбу.
> Ограда дачи слева сохранилась, что видно, сравнив фото. Также одноэтажное здание с черепичной крышей на участке слева сохранилось до сих пор, что снимает сомнения в месте съемке (фото сделано 31 марта 2007 г.) Добавлю, что башенка этой дачи вскоре была застроена и ныне ни с улицы, ни с  переулка не видна.


 Блестяще! Спасибо.

----------


## Lively

Да, верно. Добавлю пару слов. Снимок В.П. Львовского скорее всего сделан в первой половине 60-х годов. На фото можно видеть ограду в "почти" неизменном виде. К этому моменту ограда начала заметно корродировать, особенно в узлах стяжки/сварки элементов. На снимке заметно, что часть больших завитков уже выломана в местах интенсивной коррозии. Мое детство прошло в соседнем дворе - №63 и весь "процесс" утери завитков наблюдал все 60-е годы. Завитки эти  можно было найти во всей округе. Когда ограду "опустили", остатки завитков доломали, и решетка стала "единообразной". Участок до революции, насколько я знаю, принадлежал Менделевичу. В послевоенное время здесь был организован пионерский лагерь, который просуществовал года этак до 1964 (плюс - минус год, могу ошибиться). После этого - "Санаторий-профилакторий Одесско-Кишиневской железной дороги" и потом "Белая акация". Переулок Кренкеля до революции какое то время назывался "Дурьяновский". К слову, процесс опущения оргад на бульваре - отдельная тема. Досталось и ограде нашего, №63 двора. ее можно видеть в сцене побега из тюрьмы в конце довоенного  фильма "Белеет парус одинокий". А вплотную к обсуждаемой решетке с завитками находились большие ворота (примерно такие, какие сейчас сохранились при входе на метеостанцию в конце бульвара. Участки 59/61 и 63 разделяла двухметровая стена из ракушняка. Через ворота, вдоль стены шла широкая "жужелка". По ней можно было пройти к морю...

----------


## феерический

забор существует, находится по морской стороне между шампанским переулком и санаторием белая акация, но ближе к именно переулку

----------


## OdGen

> Блестяще! Спасибо.


 К Вашим услугам! Но здесь ничего блестящего нет, только очевидные вещи. Блестящим будет доведение до логического конца многолетних исследовательских проектов по истории дач Французского бульвара и их публикация в виде книг. Речь идет о дачах Маразли (совместно с Сергеем Котелко) и Михайлова на Французском бульваре, 5 (по первой опубликован небольшой фрагмент). Но это перспектива на ближайших лет, так как круг вопросов, поднятый в обеих темах, достаточно широк.

----------


## OdGen

> Да, верно. Добавлю пару слов. Снимок В.П. Львовского скорее всего сделан в первой половине 60-х годов. На фото можно видеть ограду в "почти" неизменном виде. К этому моменту ограда начала заметно корродировать, особенно в узлах стяжки/сварки элементов. На снимке заметно, что часть больших завитков уже выломана в местах интенсивной коррозии. Мое детство прошло в соседнем дворе - №63 и весь "процесс" утери завитков наблюдал все 60-е годы. Завитки эти  можно было найти во всей округе. Когда ограду "опустили", остатки завитков доломали, и решетка стала "единообразной". Участок до революции, насколько я знаю, принадлежал Менделевичу. В послевоенное время здесь был организован пионерский лагерь, который просуществовал года этак до 1964 (плюс - минус год, могу ошибиться). После этого - "Санаторий-профилакторий Одесско-Кишиневской железной дороги" и потом "Белая акация". Переулок Кренкеля до революции какое то время назывался "Дурьяновский". К слову, процесс опущения оргад на бульваре - отдельная тема. Досталось и ограде нашего, №63 двора. ее можно видеть в сцене побега из тюрьмы в конце довоенного  фильма "Белеет парус одинокий". А вплотную к обсуждаемой решетке с завитками находились большие ворота (примерно такие, какие сейчас сохранились при входе на метеостанцию в конце бульвара. Участки 59/61 и 63 разделяла двухметровая стена из ракушняка. Через ворота, вдоль стены шла широкая "жужелка". По ней можно было пройти к морю...


 Спасибо за интересные сведения!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Сегодня на море я не очень частый гость. (Это когда-то по молодости всё хотелось ходить по пляжам/морям  :smileflag: ). И вот, посетил один из своих постоянных когда-то секторов песчаного берега на Ланжероне. Во-первых, явно заметно, что линия воды сильно удалилась от берега, почти чуть ли не к краю пирса, но не это было главным, а сам общий вид, где не сразу разглядишь (с большим трудом это можно сделать) наши знаменитые шары при лестничном марше от спасательной станции на песок.

----------


## феерический

На ФБ активно обсуждалась эта фотография. Изначально все закричали: Аркадия, Аркадия! Я сделал предположение, основанное на воспоминаниях детства, что это Ланжерон, лестница ресторана Хуторок. Мне поверили далеко не все. 
Рассудите)

----------


## Спокойствие

Господа, кто подскажет!
"Их знали только в лицо."  1966 г.

Ольгиевский спуск?


Если- да,то что за высокое сооружение за заднем плане, где-то на месте современного буферного ставка или насыпи железной дороги?

Ещё вид. Ольгиевский спуск угол Манежной?


Скидановская?

----------


## Киров

Это труба дома на углу переулка.Ща она в деревьях и не так видна.

----------


## Киров

> На ФБ активно обсуждалась эта фотография. Изначально все закричали: Аркадия, Аркадия! Я сделал предположение, основанное на воспоминаниях детства, что это Ланжерон, лестница ресторана Хуторок. Мне поверили далеко не все. 
> Рассудите)


 Очень всё таки похоже,что Аркадия... между деревьями видны склоны,которые на Ланжероне так близко не будут.И крайне справа в деревьях вроде как видно кец зимнего ресторана...Выше по лестнице была развилка  от которой вёл  путь на крышу ресторана...обломки той лестницы ещё там валяются...по крайней мере валялись лет 8 назад.Жена то же по началу закричала-"Ланжерон,Ланжерон..."

----------


## феерический

> Очень всё таки похоже,что Аркадия... между деревьями видны склоны,которые на Ланжероне так близко не будут.И крайне справа в деревьях вроде как видно кец зимнего ресторана...Выше по лестнице была развилка  от которой вёл  путь на крышу ресторана...обломки той лестницы ещё там валяются...по крайней мере валялись лет 8 назад.Жена то же по началу закричала-"Ланжерон,Ланжерон..."


 

это лестница в аркадии. и они таки разные)

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Я тоже не мог точно определиться, но под данным углом к берегу, где стоит фотограф, мы но видим на дальнем плане продолжение берегового обрыва, как раз, обрамляющего аркадиевскую бухточку, чего нет на Ланжероне. Таки да, больше прихожу к мысли, что это Аркадия.

----------


## Jorjic

Я тоже считаю, что на этих снимках две разные лестницы. Тем более, что судя по фонарям даты съемки очень близки. Аркадийское фото 53 – 54 года.

----------


## kravshik

> Это труба дома на углу переулка.Ща она в деревьях и не так видна.


 Да это труба котельной этого Сталинского дома,наверняка он имел свою котельную или труба вентиляции убежища что находится под этим домом...

----------


## Lively

> 


 И, все-таки не дает покоя эта решетка. Постараюсь с аргументами пояснить. Я всегда помнил ее такой, какова она на обсуждаемом снимке. И считал, что такой она была с момента создания ограды участка Менделевича. Но факты существенно меняют эти представления. 
1. Снимок №1. Сделан Вадимом Гонтаревым не позднее середины 60-х годов.  Вид бывшего особняка И. Бруна на участке №63 по Бульвару (тогда Пролетарскому, сейчас Французскому). Назовем особняк домом №1. Ограда на снимке хорошо видна. В правой части снимка просматривается забор из ракушняка, отделяющий участок с особняком №2. Во второй половине 60-х у этого забора жильцами полуподвалов в доме №1. были построены летние домики. Вход в №63, как я уже писал  был через большие ворота в самой крайней левой части участка №63 (все "право-лево" относятся к положению, когда мы лицом к морю). От этих ворот шла прямая дорога к морю ("жужелка"). Левее ворот уже был участок №59/61 - участок Менделевича, он же потом пионерлагерь, потом санаторий-профилакторий ОдКЖД, потом санаторий "Белая Акация".
 2 и 3.   Много раз я смотрел сцену побега из тюрьмы в фильме "Белеет парус одинокий" 1937 года. Видел и знакомую ограду, и более, чем знакомую башенку, мелькнувшую в кадре. Но что то все время мешало признать их "своими". Теперь я понял, что именно. Ракурс съемки. На сайте уважаемого Сергея Котелко (фото 2 и 3 взяты с его сайта) приведено сопоставление ограды из фильма со снимком 1978 года. Сделан вывод о том, что в фильме - ограда дачи Бруна. И я купился на это сопоставление. А теперь - самое главное. Посмотрим внимательно на снимок №3. Ракурс, под которым видна башенка.
 4.   Картинка №4 показывает, что точка съемки кадров №2 и №3. находилась в районе синего крестика, причем камера сняла панораму слева направо. Следовательно, в фильме мы видим забор не дачи И.Бруна, а забор участка Менделевича (№59/61), таким, каким он был в 1937 году.
 5. В подтверждение смотрим на аэрофотоснимок от 14 августа 1941 года.   На участке 59/61 пусто, какие то огороды и одно единственное строение у забора (сопоставляем с кадром №2). И в крайней правой части кадра № 3 просматривается мощная каменная часть больших ворот, о которых я уже писал. Моя мама жила в доме 1 ((№63) с 1948 года и помнит ограду пионерлагеря такой, какой мы видим ее на снимке Львовского. Следовательно, можно сделать вывод о том, что изначально ограда участков 59/61 и 63 представляла собой единое целое с воротами посередине, а сразу после войны (Или во время? Корректно обозначим временной интервал: в период с 1937 по 1948 год) верхняя часть ограды (нижняя осталась неизменной, что видно при сопоставлении снимков Львовского и №1) была заменена такой красивой витой решеткой. На послевоенную она не сильно похожа, скорее всего, ее перенесли с какого то другого участка. Пока это загадка и у меня ответа на нее нет. 
6. И в завершение, снимок №6 - вид с точки, где стояла кинокамера, которая снимала сцену побега.  Снимок я сделал совсем для других целей 11 января 2004 года. Но сейчас он пригодился.

----------


## chereshny1958

http://368.media/2015/09/02/upravlen...alnik-agronom/
Некогда редактировать, но посмотрите фотографии и почитайте текст об особняке - бывшем "поповском домике", в котором был детский сад ОдВО. Никто его не строил, а вот реставрировали то да. Отдать на нужды переселенцев, интересно каких? А вот сделать там детский сад, как это и было, то может быть и возможно.Может и комплекс Артучилища вернут по назначению, а то больно смотреть, как разрушается такая красота.

----------


## VicTur

С днём рождения нашей родной Одессы, дорогие форумчане!
(Извините, что так поздно поздравляю, — только что добрался до компьютера.)

----------


## Trs

Я, волею судеб, оказался в этот день в Киеве и передаю оттуда свой привет и поздравления.

----------


## Скруджжж

*С круглой датой!*
*Одесі-600*

----------


## doc-men

Не помню, чтоб такое фото здесь выкладывалось:



Источник: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...=1&pnref=story

Это второе фото на моей памяти, где Дюк огражден.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, всматриваюсь в это фото и при всей его древности, ловлю себя на мысли, что тут был свободный доступ до побережья моря, без режимной зоны порта )))))))))))))).

----------


## arkoh

> Да, всматриваюсь в это фото и при всей его древности, ловлю себя на мысли, что тут был свободный доступ до побережья моря, без режимной зоны порта )))))))))))))).


 Так он большую часть своей  истории был открыт. По крайней мере еще в 30-е годы 20-го века, по рассказам моих родителей, все было открыто и они ходили куапаться на Австрийский пляж.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Так он большую часть своей  истории был открыт. По крайней мере еще в 30-е годы 20-го века, по рассказам моих родителей, все было открыто и они ходили куапаться на Австрийский пляж.


  И в первые послевоенные годы, тоже ходили в порт свободно.

----------


## arkoh

> И в первые послевоенные годы, тоже ходили в порт свободно.


 так в каком же году закрыли?

----------


## Киров

В 60-х мы  делали набеги в порт...со стороны Военного спуска-воровали в карманы кубинский сахар(на фига он нам был нужен?!)，ловили рыбу...но вроде，как уже было стрёмно.

----------


## Antique

На думской очень содержательный репортаж про дом на Нежинской, 56 опубликован. Из-за реконструкции помещения на первом этаже здание рушится.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Не помню, чтоб такое фото здесь выкладывалось:
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...=1&pnref=story
> 
> Это второе фото на моей памяти, где Дюк огражден.


 Какая красота.

Сначала в конце 60-х построили ужастик под названием "новый морвокзал"

а потом его добавили гостинницей

----------


## Спокойствие

> Сначала в конце 60-х построили ужастик под названием "новый морвокзал"
> 
> а потом его добавили гостинницей


  Сперва там построили Новый мол. 
 Ещё в 1874–1877 гг.

----------


## Kamin

На ул. Дерибасовской № 16 открыли мемориальную доску А.С. Пушкину
http://omr.gov.ua/ru/news/75023/

----------


## Aдвокат

> Вложение 9781837 Вложение 9781838


 Амбулатория Бродской на 16 ст. Фонтана. Прошение М. Бродской о начале строительства (1913) и подписка архитектора Дмитриенко

----------


## chereshny1958

http://odessa1.com/news/dvor-zamok-v-serdce-odessy.html#news

----------


## kravshik

> http://odessa1.com/news/dvor-zamok-v-serdce-odessy.html#news


 Большое спасибо,за такие интересные воспоминания ......времена детства прошли там...именно начальные года))) был там в садике детском--кстати сохранившемся и поныне...недавно заходил  туда,а вообще очень интересные воспоминания ....тем более тогда для меня это было прямо как сказочные замки... а еще ,меня уже тогда поражали пушки в ограде-вернее ограда сделанная из настоящих пушек времен русско-турецкой войны-вот это действительно исторический факт....автор идеи ограды молодец

скажу честно-до сих пор заходя в этот комплекс домов,ощущается какое-то особое чувство....даже через столько лет,все равно дух тех времен и величия и былой офицерской славы наверное присутствует в этом комплексе офицерских домов...........


что-то там есть....кому интересно-могут посетить эти места сами и ощутить это.............

----------


## brassl

> Не помню, чтоб такое фото здесь выкладывалось:
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...=1&pnref=story
> 
> Это второе фото на моей памяти, где Дюк огражден.


 Был. Года четыре тому назад, но в ужаснейшем качестве. Спасибо за хорошее фото. 
http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=91&pid=13870#top_display_media

----------


## doc-men

НЕ ВЕРЮ! Но все же:
Одесский горсовет начал борьбу с уродливыми балконами в историческом центре  
http://goo.gl/Ixsxbv

----------


## kravshik

> НЕ ВЕРЮ! Но все же:
> *Одесский горсовет начал борьбу с уродливыми балконами в историческом центре  
> *http://goo.gl/Ixsxbv


 

*В доме на Базарной обрушились два балкона — 
*
Около полудня в четырехэтажном доме по адресу Базарная, 25 рухнули два балкона. Лишь чудом никто не пострадал.
Как рассказали «Думской» жильцы дома, обрушение началось с самой крыши: кусок отколовшегося фасада рухнул на балкон четвертого этажа, и возник эффект «домино».

В результате обрушения чуть не пострадал сотрудник мебельного магазина, расположенного в полуподвальном помещении здания. По словам мужчины, буквально за пять минут до обрушения он подметал крыльцо, на которое и рухнули бетонные плиты.
Сейчас место ЧП ограждено предупреждающей лентой. При этом сотрудник магазина Владимир оказался заблокирован в помещении. По состоянию на 14.30 спасателей еще не было.
Как рассказали жители дома, это не первое обрушение в этом здании, которое, к слову, является памятником архитектуры. Несколько лет назад кусок карниза уже уничтожил один балкон.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Балкон посчитал себя уродом с перепугу сам обрушился )))))))))))))))))
Хотя, скорей, не смешно (((((((((((

----------


## VicTur

> НЕ ВЕРЮ! Но все же:
> Одесский горсовет начал борьбу с уродливыми балконами в историческом центре  
> http://goo.gl/Ixsxbv


 Очень хочется надеяться... Но я реалист с уклоном в пессимизм. Когда я слышу о началах подобных кампаний, то вспоминаю Лукина: «Хочешь споить народ — начни борьбу с пьянством».
Думаю, будет одно из трёх. Или борьба останется на словесном уровне и затихнет сама собой. Или борцы будут демонстрировать свои успехи не на тех, кому по средствам изуродовать историческое здание, а на людях попроще, чьи балконы выглядят скромнее и не слишком мешают. Либо ограничатся несколькими заранее намеченными жертвами, которые кому-то перешли дорогу, а основную массу вандалов не тронут.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Это ещё по-другому называют уже много лет: "показать работу". Работа должна быть показана, так как хоть десять раз ты её делай, но если её "не показать", то ты как бы не работал вообще. Система живуча ещё с прошлого века и с того ещё режима. (У нас, в конторе, где работаю, вышеописанная формула полностью соответствует действительности).

----------


## Скруджжж

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=738048419640247&id=100003052884940

----------


## Trs

Меня огорчает то, что комментаторы в восторге от этого цыганского шика. Дом хорош в своей простоте и чистоте фасада. Зачем его залепливать тоннами нелепой лепнины — ума не приложу.

----------


## Antique

> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=738048419640247&id=100003052884940


 Смешно читать о том как автор ратует за сохранение Одессы уничтожением аутентичного облика. Такое поведение конечно же имеет название, каждый может вспомнить его сам. Хотелось бы верить, что ему таки "дадут по рукам".




> Зачем его залепливать тоннами нелепой лепнины — ума не приложу.


 Самое смешное, что об этом неказистом новоделе говорят как о новом памятнике архитектуры. Самомнение заказчика видать очень огромное.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Меня огорчает то, что комментаторы в восторге от этого цыганского шика. Дом хорош в своей простоте и чистоте фасада. Зачем его залепливать тоннами нелепой лепнины — ума не приложу.


 он прост как 5 копеек. Смотреть не на что

----------


## Скруджжж

> Смешно читать о том как автор ратует за сохранение Одессы уничтожением аутентичного облика. Такое поведение конечно же имеет название, каждый может вспомнить его сам. Хотелось бы верить, что ему таки "дадут по рукам".
> 
> Самое смешное, что об этом неказистом новоделе говорят как о новом памятнике архитектуры. Самомнение заказчика видать очень огромное.


  а где он говорит об аутентичности?



> СОХРАНИТЬ ОДЕССУ и сделать её красивее


  -несколько иное. Аутентичные сарайные постройки мало кого вдохновляли что раньше, что сейчас

----------


## Antique

> он прост как 5 копеек. Смотреть не на что


 Зато он подлинный и приятен. Куча декора - это вчерашний день, к тому же современным творцам не хватает чувства стиля, они просто дети по сравнению со студентами института гражданских инженеров выпусков 1890-х годов.

----------


## Trs

*Скруджжж*, ваша риторика о сарайных постройках сходна с такой же у заказчика проекта. Это вы и есть? Подумайте тогда о долговечности пенопластовой лепнины. Особенно о долговечности этого странного картуша без заполнения. А балкон тоже из пенопласта? 

Сохранять историю Одессы путём наляпывания нового фасада на исторически аутентичный дом — всё равно, что пить за здоровье и, пардон, совокупляться за девственность.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Зато он подлинный и приятен.


 странно, что в музеях не хранятся подлинные каракули начинающих художников



> Куча декора - это вчерашний день, .


 они и творят вчерашним днём.  Сегодня это был бы какой то хай -тек




> к тому же современным творцам не хватает чувства стиля, они просто дети по сравнению со студентами института гражданских инженеров выпусков 1890-х годов


 а откуда этому чувству стиля взяться, если сам стиль сегодня не актуален? Впрочем, по этому домику особого пиитета к выпускникам института гражданских инженеров выпусков 1890-х годов не испытываю. Может потому  что они не участвовали в проектировании этого здания  :smileflag:

----------


## Скруджжж

> *Скруджжж*, ваша риторика о сарайных постройках сходна с такой же у заказчика проекта. Это вы и есть? Подумайте тогда о долговечности пенопластовой лепнины. Особенно о долговечности этого странного картуша без заполнения. А балкон тоже из пенопласта? 
> 
> Сохранять историю Одессы путём наляпывания нового фасада на исторически аутентичный дом — всё равно, что пить за здоровье и, пардон, совокупляться за девственность.


 нет. У нас просто лексика сходна. По поводу пенопласта согласен.
Думаю, что ему не разрешат изменять фасад и всё закончится на уровне разговоров. Как и многое что у нас

----------


## Antique

> а где он говорит об аутентичности?
>  -несколько иное. Аутентичные сарайные постройки мало кого вдохновляли что раньше, что сейчас


 Ничего сарайного нет, нормальный дом рядовой застройки І-й половины ХІХ века. Да, такая раньше была архитектура, и это вполне на то время был нормальный дом на то время и даже позднее. Одесса же - это не пара 10-летий на рубеже 19 и 20 веков. Просто с вашей логикой нужно оставить только наиболее технологичные здания, которые относятся к 1880 - 1910-м годам, а всё прочее, что как вы называете сарайное, здания, которые охватывают период 1810 - 1870 годов снести.




> а где он говорит об аутентичности?


 Сохранение = аутентичность. Всё остальное просто болтовня.

----------


## Скрытик

Простите, лучше такое сохранение чем 24х этажная высотка. Это уже даже не обсуждается. Можете проехать около площади Льва Толстого.

----------


## Antique

можно ни то и не другое. Частнику вообще дешевле отремонтировать фасад, если на то пошло. Но судя по всему это маскировка - ему просто понадобилось прорубить широкие окна.

----------


## Скруджжж

> можно ни то и не другое. Частнику вообще дешевле отремонтировать фасад, если на то пошло. Но судя по всему это маскировка - ему просто понадобилось прорубить широкие окна.


 те окна ему золотыми выйдут. Надо было бы сделать шире, прорубил бы , как в соседнем доме, и никого не спрашивал.

----------


## Antique

> те окна ему золотыми выйдут.Надо было бы сделать шире, прорубил бы , как в соседнем доме, и никого не спрашивал.


 В мансарде оболочка не является несущей вроде бы.

----------


## Скруджжж

> В мансарде оболочка не является несущей вроде бы.


 так и в 2-х этажке нагрузки не большие. С помощью армирования можно любой оконный проём выполнить

----------


## Jorjic

> Простите, лучше такое сохранение чем 24х этажная высотка. Это уже даже не обсуждается. Можете проехать около площади Льва Толстого.


 Не уверен. Хотите аналогию? Есть произведение искусства, скажем, картина, поврежденная от неправильного хранения. Один "реставратор" честно закрашивает его кичевыми лебедями, пользующимися сиюминутным спросом, с целью быстрого получения навара. Другой подрисовывает ее подручными средствами, подстраивая под свои представления о прекрасном. Оба в какой-то мере преступники, но первый по крайней мере честнее.
В первом случае на месте старого города получится относительно современное безликое жизненное пространство, во втором – муляж, весьма отдаленно напоминающий свой прообраз.
Что лучше? Не знаю. Плохо и то и другое.

----------


## Lively

Я размышлял, где именно на страницах ОФ лучше всего опубликовать следующий ниже материал. На ОФ есть "Что мы помним о 80-Х" "Что мы помним о 90-Х", но здесь речь идет о 75 и 76 годах. Поэтому, я размещаю небольшой рассказ с фотографиями здесь, а если модераторы посчитают необходимым - можно будет перенести его в более приемлемое место. Из-за существующего ограничения на количество фотографий в одном посте, материал будет разбит на соответствующее число фрагментов.
Когда моя память возвращается к веселым студенческим годам, среди прочих  радостных и не очень событий тех лет впоминаются юморины. Дело это тогда для Одессы было новым и отцы-прародители экспериментировали, дабы представить детище в наилучшем виде. Первую юморину 1973 года я не застал по той поростой причине, что заканчивал среднюю школу вдали от Одессы, поскольку отец был военным и учиться приходилось там, где он проходил службу. Вторую Юморину, апреля 1974 года, будучи первокурсником, я пропустил и сейчас просто не могу вспомнить по какой такой причине. Но, видимо отзывы о ней были хвалебные и последующие Юморины 1975 1976 года я посетил, они запомнились, были массовыми, яркими, но сильно отличались друг от друга как в организационном плане, так и по своим последствиям. Сохранились фотографии, сделанные простым фотоаппаратом "Смена 6", оставшимся у меня еще со школьных времен, и я поделюсь ими. Фото 1 и фото 2. Реклама Юморины 75.   Фото 3-6 Карнавальное шествие по Дерибасовской и Пушкинской.    
См. далее.

----------


## Lively

Фото 7  Автор этих строк в компании "циганок". Попросил разрешения сфотографироваться с девушками. Они спросили "когда получим фотографии?", сообщили адрес квартиры, где они снимали комнату. Хочу сказать, что я сдержал обещание и привез фотографии. Квартира находилась в одном из дворов, совсем близко к Центральному автовокзалу. Девушек дома не оказалось, но хозяйка квартиры их опознала на фото. Проверять, передала ли она эти фотографии по назначению я уж не стал... Продолжим. Фото 8-16 Шествие по Пушкинской. 
    
См. далее

----------


## Lively

Потом повернули в парк Шевченко и все желающие заполнили трибуны стадиона ЧМП. На стадионе было интересно и весело. Устраивали всякие конкурсы типа "Михаил Самуэлевич, догоните гуся" (фото 17-18), 
 фото самих гонок не сохранилось. Запомнился конкурс: "Кто сейчас покажет фотографию с надписью "Любимой невестке от любящей свекрови", тот получит в подарок стиратьную машину." Надо сказать, что с криком "Есть" по трибунам спускалась женщина, и потом предъявила фото и комментировала "Вот я, а вот свекровь". Не знаю, была ли на этой фотографии надпись о любви, и вручили ли на самом деле этой даме стиральную машину. Надеюсь, что - да. На информационном табло горела надпись " Жениться - всегда пригодится".
См. далее

----------


## Lively

Выступал наш земляк Андрей Сова (фото 19).  Закончился праздник уже затемно и народ, совершенно довольный плавно разошелся со стадиона по домам...

На следующий, 1976 год людская молва об удачных прошлых юморинах сделала свое дело. Всем хотелось посмотреть действо и народу начало собираться
немерянно. Сначала по чуть-чуть (фото 20-21).  (Фотографии 1976 года сделаны по воле случая доставшейся мне первой советской мыльницей - автоматом - фотоаппаратом Зоркий-10. Сейчас я понимаю, насколько примитивным и "негибким" он был. Фотографии за прошедшие годы несколько потрепало время и сырость (в виде розовых пятен), но выглядят они приемлемо приличными...). Потом народ стал прибывать (фото 22 и 23).   
См. далее

----------


## Lively

А потом и вовсе стало тесновато..(фото 24, 25, 26). 
  Крыша эскалатора достойно выдержала нагрузку. Я тоже не удержался от соблазна постоять на этой крыше. Фотография 27  сделана в этот момент. А на Потемкинской лестнице, наверное, проходили какие то конкурсы и мероприятия, но увидеть что именно было затруднительно. Момент одного такого бестолкового конкурса запечатлен на снимке 28.  Я могу ошибаться, но человек в каске, по моему - известный артист Юрий Яковлев.
Окончание далее

----------


## Lively

А дальше произошло то, что должно было произойти. Десятки тысяч людей заполнили все улицы, прилегающие к Приморскому бульвару. Никто ничего толком не видел. А организаторы просчитались и не запрограммировали и ни зрелищ, ни того, как безопасно рассредоточить большие массы людей. А хорошие зрелища в 1976 году были, как и все материальные блага - в дефиците. На экранах ТВ по всем программам одновременно шла программа "Время", в которой показывали уже порядком осточертевшего "Лично Дорогого Леонида Ильича" и рабочих - оптимистов, которые наперебой рассказывали о своих достижениях по изготовлению гаек, болтов и других важных для народного хозяйствах предметов. Редкие ТВ и кино удачи начала 1976 года, например фильмы "Ирония судьбы", "Звезда пленительного счастья" увы,  положения не спасали. И из определенной части предоставленного самого себе люда полезла наружу всякая дурь. Фото 29.  Какому то не очень умному человеку от досады за то, что ничего не удалось посмотреть захотелось выместить злость на ни в чем не повинном троллейбусе. Человек решил покататься на канатах, повис на них и сорвал у медленно идущего троллейбуса токоприемники. К чести милиции, надо сказать, что они очень быстро нейтрализовали хулигана, причем, как видим задействованы были и сержанты и подполковники. Еще одно действо, смысл которого до конца мне не ясен и по сей день. У Дюка появилась небольшая инициативная группа молодых людей. Этот момент на снимке 30 и увеличенный его фрагмент - фото 31.    Как я сейчас понимаю, это была группа, по смыслу близкая к нынешним футбольным фанатам, или что то в этом роде. На снимке 31 можно разглядеть  флаг юморины у ведущего. У него был еще  ручной предмет, снабженный гибкой металлической лентой и фетровыми молотками, как у музыкантов. Предмет при встряхивании издавал очень необычные звуки, напоминающие звуки при изгибании ленточной двуручной пилы. К инициативной группе быстро примкнула скучающая молодежь и толпа строем отправилась маршировать по Пушкинской - Жуковского - Ленина - Приморский бульвар. Периодически группа присаживалась на мостовую, скандировала какие то невнятные лозунги и продолжала свой путь. (фотографии 31 и 32).    У гостинницы "Лондон", а тогда она называлась "Одесса", ведущего быстро "повязала" группа людей в штатском. Его втянули в нишу у вестибюля, но тихо сделать это не удалось. Толпа в несколько сот человек села на мостовую вокруг входа в "Лондонскую" и начала серьезно скандировать "ОТПУСТИТЬ!" Довольно внушительно это получилось. Люди в штатском попросили "ведущего" успокоить народ, он это сделал несколькими движениями рук. И его типа отпустили. Чем это закончилось для него - я не знаю. Может, кто то опознает себя или знакомых  на публикуемых фото или более осведомлен - буду рад узнать. А результат - больше в Одессе Юморин не проводили еще лет 10. Потом, в эпоху "перестройки" они возобновились, но это были уже совсем другие юморины, а сейчас выродились в то, что очевидно всем... 
Это все

----------


## chereshny1958

http://uc.od.ua/news/traffic/1178222.html

----------


## heffalump1974

Прошу прощения у форумчан за некоторый офф-топ, но, имхо, старой Одессы оно тоже касается.

А именно: есть немного справочников (преимущественно телефонных, в частности издания 1965/77/83/92) и путеводителей.
То есть, то же самое, что есть у всех, но, если я правильно понимаю, мало кем пока сканированное.
Чем, собственно и собираюсь заняться. (благо, занудства хватит) 
Да, ещё чужой скан книги 1948.

Итак, вопрос: нужно ли это кому-нибудь и есть ли на Форуме соотв. раздел чтобы выложить ссылки?

----------


## Ortodoks1

А что, если в разделе, в котором находится эта тема - "Одесса сквозь века", создать вашу тему, и в ней размещать ваши материалы.

Можно как-то ограничить обсуждение, чтобы не загромождать тему ненужными комментариями.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Прошу прощения у форумчан за некоторый офф-топ, но, имхо, старой Одессы оно тоже касается.
> 
> А именно: есть немного справочников (преимущественно телефонных, в частности издания 1965/77/83/92) и путеводителей.
> То есть, то же самое, что есть у всех, но, если я правильно понимаю, мало кем пока сканированное.
> Чем, собственно и собираюсь заняться. (благо, занудства хватит) 
> Да, ещё чужой скан книги 1948.
> 
> Итак, вопрос: нужно ли это кому-нибудь и есть ли на Форуме соотв. раздел чтобы выложить ссылки?


 Есть уже такая тема http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2479803
Там будут очень рады вашим сканам.

----------


## heffalump1974

Спасибо ув. *Ortodoks1* и *Laszlo Chamberlain*, раз соотв. тема уже есть, туда и буду понемногу выкладывать.

----------


## doc-men

Подскажите, а где на территории дачи Маразли (теперешнего санатория им. Чкалова) находится место изображенное на фото:

Источник фото: http://odessa360.net/person/023_marazli/01_about/about.html
Фотографию с похожим изображением можно обнаружить на сайте Вікна Одеса.

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите, а где на территории дачи Маразли (теперешнего санатория им. Чкалова) находится место изображенное на фото
> Санаторий Чкалова организован на месте большого количества участков, дача Маразли - это южная часть санатория. Фотографию с похожим изображением можно обнаружить на сайте Вікна Одеса.


 Примерно в районе корпуса 85д, для ориентировки - недалеко (к югу) от оранжереи, которая располагается на Северо-Западной границы участка.

----------


## doc-men

Спасибо. Значит не то место, что я думал (мостик над спуском к морю). 
Но хотелось бы уточнить. Строго на юг от оранжереи находится фонтан, а далее уже корпус 85. Нельзя ли на карте тыкнуть.

----------


## Antique

К сожалению не знаю, без плана дачи не обойтись. Уже долгие годы строения разрушены, дача была деревянной и на местности не осталось от них никаких следов. Ещё в 1960-е в качестве хоть какого-то ориентира могли служить ворота, но и те снесли при расширении бульвара примерно в 1960-х годах.

----------


## doc-men

Спасибо, за разъяснения.

----------


## kravshik

> Подскажите, а где на территории дачи Маразли (теперешнего санатория им. Чкалова) находится место изображенное на фото:
> 
> Источник фото: http://odessa360.net/person/023_marazli/01_about/about.html
> Фотографию с похожим изображением можно обнаружить на сайте Вікна Одеса.


 Как по мне-Это таки тот мостик,который был раньше над балочкой в санатории,недалеко от лифта...разве это не он!!??  я всегда думал что это он,у меня тоже есть такое фото....и само покрытие  дорожки деревянное ,которое сохранялось до последнего времени....

кстати сейчас мостик уничтожен...а жаль....

----------


## kravshik

> http://uc.od.ua/news/traffic/1178222.html


 странно ,что в публикации нет  даже не одного фото восстановленного КТМ 1 ....

начиналось все с этого 





продолжение






закончилось вот этим

----------


## doc-men

> кстати сейчас мостик уничтожен...а жаль....


 Мне удалось разыскать его изображение 2007 года.

Мостик в розыске.

----------


## Antique

Это какой-то СССРовский мостик.

----------


## kravshik

> Это какой-то СССРовский мостик.


 может уже конечно и его реконструировали,а бывает же и так,что просто убирают архитектурные излишества,а сама конструкция дореволюционных времен,сделана на века...кстати мостик в Люстдорфе до сих пор жив,хоть и закатанный в бетон .......

----------


## Antique

> может уже конечно и его реконструировали,а бывает же и так,что просто убирают архитектурные излишества,а сама конструкция дореволюционных времен,сделана на века...кстати мостик в Люстдорфе до сих пор жив,хоть и закатанный в бетон .......


 Он же на двухтавровых балках и сварной , ничего дореволюционного в нём нет. А вообще по дороге кажется проходила граница владельцев участков, и размещение моста тут ничем не обусловлено в дореволюционное время.

----------


## AndreyKOU

Было, нет?
Но нашёл такое.
*Одесса в 1830-е годы — редкие гравюры итальянского художника (фото)*
http://mayak.org.ua/zuckerbergs/odessa-in-the-1830-ies-rare555-etchings-by-the-italian-artist-photo/

----------


## doc-men

Для тех, кто забыл, как выглядел Морвокзал с тыла до реконструкции с возведением гостиницы Одесса



Источник: Паблик Таки да, Одесса

----------


## exse

А львов из поилок на Водопроводной опять сперли "на реставрацию" или судя по наведенной "красоте" они уже там не появятся? Не успел разглядеть, но там явно поработали "реставраторы".

----------


## Киров

Коллеги,помогите определить место...на фото 1941 год...стоп-кадр из румынского фильма за убийство десятков тысяч одесситов европейцами.

----------


## Antique

> одесситов европейцами.


 Европейцев европейцами.

----------


## тситарапеС

песенко навеяло "...и грянет страшный русский ренессанс..."

----------


## glbs

Одесса 1941

----------


## kravshik

интересные фото, а что за арка  рядом оллонадой и в ней видны мачты???......если я не ошибаюсь...????

----------


## Sergey_L

Вот ещё из этой серии...


FB3324.jpg


FB3322.jpg

----------


## ruslanyd

> Вот ещё из этой серии...
> 
> FB3324.jpg


 Дюк использовался в качестве телеграфного столба!?

----------


## kravshik

> Дюк использовался в качестве телеграфного столба!?


 очень необычно-но похоже что это Так...)))))

----------


## chereshny1958

> интересные фото, а что за арка  рядом оллонадой и в ней видны мачты???......если я не ошибаюсь...????


 Я думаю, что это остатки галереи с зимним садом, которая там располагалась. Во время бомбежек она пострадала и румыны при реставрации дворца не стали ее восстанавливать. А вот почему в дальнейшем при реставрации не вернули дворцу его первоначальный вид, не понятно!

----------


## doc-men

1943 год. 
Здесь она не попала в кадр?

----------


## chereshny1958

Нет, та часть была застеклена, она с другой стороны Дворца была, поэтому и попала в кадр возле колоннады .На фото не мачты, а подпорки обрушенной крыши.Поищу, где то видела фотографии, когда до революции в Воронцовском дворце была кадетка и на фоне зимнего сада кадеты выполняют гимнастические упражнения. А еще надо посмотреть довоенные фото Дворца пионеров.
Ошиблась , там была мужская гимназия Юнгмайера, а выход в зимний сад и оранжерею был из турецкой комнаты.

----------


## doc-men

1870, тоже нет.

Источник: http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?vorontsovskij-dvorets

----------


## doc-men

1942 год. И тут нет:

----------


## Trs

*На Военном спуске обносят строительным забором сквер Жанны Лябурб*

Всё это называется обследованием и реконструкцией моста. Но зачем на таком расстоянии от моста забор с козырьком, как при строительстве или сносе зданий? На площадке мутные личности в бронежилетах. Местные жители никаких объяснений получить не могут.

----------


## verda

Так там же хотели строить высотку.

----------


## Trs

Теперь там хотят строить автосалон «Лексус».

----------


## Скруджжж

> Теперь там хотят строить автосалон «Лексус».


 http://goo.gl/DMpPZl

----------


## Скруджжж

что то строители активно зашевелились
Кадорр :
начал продажи 22Жемчужины 20-этажной на Болгарской 
23Жемчужины на месте санатория Фонтан на 10 Фонтана
решил построить высотку в Шампанском переулке возле стадиона напротив Метронома
скоро анонсирует очередную жемчужину на Итальянском бульваре. Надеюсь, не высотный монстр
собирается застроить санатории Украина, Дружба, Базу моряков, остатки России

----------


## Скрытик

Я наверное совсем глупый, да? 
Кто покупает эти Жемчужины и т.п.? Я вижу десятки новостроев, сданных и не сданных. Вижу огромные корпуса у Царского села, много других. Неужели на все это есть спрос сегодня?
Да, еще 10 лет назад было очень туго с жильем. Но сегодня мне кажется нет проблем - хочешь - покупай. Даже война и приток беженцев (далеко не самый платежный контингент) вряд ли может повлиять на такой спрос. 
Был еще контингент россиян, который брали квартиры в Белом парусе и т.п. для отдыха летом, но сегодня уже нет такой категории покупателей. Нет вообще.
Откуда берутся эти проекты? Кто их придумывает и зачем для этого уничтожать Одессу?

----------


## Скруджжж

> Я наверное совсем глупый, да? 
> Кто покупает эти Жемчужины и т.п.? Я вижу десятки новостроев, сданных и не сданных. Вижу огромные корпуса у Царского села, много других. Неужели на все это есть спрос сегодня?
> Да, еще 10 лет назад было очень туго с жильем. Но сегодня мне кажется нет проблем - хочешь - покупай. Даже война и приток беженцев (далеко не самый платежный контингент) вряд ли может повлиять на такой спрос. 
> Был еще контингент россиян, который брали квартиры в Белом парусе и т.п. для отдыха летом, но сегодня уже нет такой категории покупателей. Нет вообще.
> Откуда берутся эти проекты? Кто их придумывает и зачем для этого уничтожать Одессу?


 мы сильно отстаёт по количеству м2 площади на 1 жителя от развитых стран, но постепенно идём в их сторону. Поэтому даже при стабильном кол-ве населения в 1 млн новое жильё  и далее будут активно строить. А кто покупает? Пообщайтесь в соответствующих темах . Люди у которых есть деньги : предприниматели, моряки, казнокрады , взяточники  и т.д, контингент широк

----------


## Trs

Будова давеча сорвала сроки сдачи одного из своих домов, зато территорию на Михайловской активно осваивает. Мо-лод-цы.

А Киван — он же меценат теперь, меценирует во все места свои стекляшки (10-я ст. Б. Ф. необычное исключение). 

Брюсселизация какая-то, тьфу.

----------


## Viktoz

> . Надеюсь, не высотный монстр


 Достаточно посмотреть на Кивановскую  высотку на Комсомольской и станет ясно, что ему плевать на архитектурный ансамбль, этажность и т.д... Он с одного квадратного метра земли хочет получить максимальную выгоду, вот и строит уродства в 20 с копейками этажей...

----------


## Скруджжж

> Достаточно посмотреть на Кивановскую  высотку на Комсомольской и станет ясно, что ему плевать на архитектурный ансамбль, этажность и т.д... Он с одного квадратного метра земли хочет получить максимальную выгоду, вот и строит уродства в 20 с копейками этажей...


 ему с той высоткой хорошо прокомпостировали мозг. Может та история чему то научит?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> скоро анонсирует очередную жемчужину на Итальянском бульваре. Надеюсь, не высотный монстр


 Не могу определить, где?

----------


## феерический

> Не могу определить, где?


 Сквер Томаса, как вариант. Или маленький свободный пяточек сразу за остановкой троллейбусов "куликово поле" в сторону вокзала.

----------


## Trs

Напротив Музкомедии. Там сносят какое-то военное здание, напоминающее дворец культуры по своему виду.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Европейцев европейцами.


  Всё таки одесситов европейцами.
 Если бы мы были европейцами, то зачем нам стремиться в Европу?

----------


## doc-men

Прошу прощения, что отвлекаю от новостроек и евро-выбора.

Тем, кто интересуется, как выглядела ул. Маршала Говорова на рубеже 70-80-ых годов прошлого века, будет интересно взглянуть.

Источник

----------


## Спокойствие

> Всё таки одесситов европейцами.
>  Если бы мы были европейцами, то зачем нам стремиться в Европу?


    "Я жил тогда в Одессе пыльной:
	Там долго ясны небеса,
	Там хлопотливо торг обильный
	Свои подъемлет паруса;
	Там все Европой дышит, веет,
	Все блещет югом и пестреет
	Разнообразностью живой."(с)

----------


## Sergey_L

По поводу "непонятной" арки у Воронцовского дворца... Скан из книги  Gerald O. Dykstra "A Belated Rebuttal on Russia" 1927

Odessa_palace_voronzovsky_colonnade_1927.jpg

----------


## Sergey_L

И ещё оттуда же...

Odessa_palace_voronzovsky_1927 Gerald O. Dykstra.jpg

----------


## Скрытик

> По поводу "непонятной" арки у Воронцовского дворца... Скан из книги  Gerald O. Dykstra "A Belated Rebuttal on Russia" 1927


 Давно у Брассла выложено - http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=96&pid=11010#top_display_media
Но там не колоннада и мачты в принципе не могут быть видны. Похоже на решетки типа окон.

----------


## Antique

> Всё таки одесситов европейцами.
>  Если бы мы были европейцами, то зачем нам стремиться в Европу?


 Вы не подменяйте понятия, не хорошо это. Ну назовите себя азиатом, если уж не хотите европейцем быть.

----------


## kravshik

> Прошу прощения, что отвлекаю от новостроек и евро-выбора.
> 
> Тем, кто интересуется, как выглядела ул. Маршала Говорова на рубеже 70-80-ых годов прошлого века, будет интересно взглянуть.
> 
> Источник


 большое спасибо,друг))) места моего детства

----------


## doc-men

В Интернете давно гуляют фотографии оккупированной Одессы.
Под этой 

подпись: Большой Фонтан...
В общем-то в первоисточнике много фотографий не Большого Фонтана с аналогичной подписью, поэтому поехал на 16-ую станции провести "геолокацию"
Я правильно сориентировался?

----------


## kravshik

мне кажется что на первом, старом снимке показан вид со стороны моста...те спуск в сторону трамвайного моста по Бабушкина...спорить не буду- просто мне так больше кажется похоже.....

 похоже два варианта ....но первый больше похож ...там больше вроде как здания,понятно что со временем все поменялось...но сама ширина улиц все таки побольше сверху..





кстати угол более развернутый еще на первом варианте...

----------


## doc-men

Не, твой вариант точно не подходит. Достаточно сходить в Goofle Earth. Всё-таки у меня все больше уверенности, что я прав.

----------


## Antique

Какое у нас на Золотом Берегу всё же отвратительное мощение было. Там наверное и сток для вод толком не организовали вот кладка нарушилась.

----------


## kravshik

> Не, твой вариант точно не подходит. Достаточно сходить в Goofle Earth. Всё-таки у меня все больше уверенности, что я прав.


 с Goofle Earth. и я дружу и тоже смотрел по нему ....подскажи привязку-просто уже интересно...??

----------


## doc-men



----------


## OdGen

Обратил внимание, что по состоянию на конец сентября - начало октября сего года демонтированы ворота на Главпочтампте (с изображением почтовых рожков) и на доме Шретеров по адресу Пушкинская, 33, на которых была прикреплена табличка _"Для ночныхъ телеграммъ"._  Последние в конце сентября еще находились на своем месте, и особой изношенностью не отличались (фото от 22 сентября).



Возможно, есть и другие адреса? Реставрация, консервация, или?

----------


## verda

Памятник Апельсину на бульваре "реставрируют" уже который год. От башенки, шпиля, крыши ничего не осталось. А говорили, что "ЖЭК снял для реставрации".

----------


## Antique

Продолжаем разгадку фотоматериалов:

Это здание Института рыбной промышленнности, а вот в каком именно из двух зданий оно находилось - не ясно. В Высоком переулке расположено два совершенно одинаковых здания 1930-х годов, которые скорее всего являлись зданиями детских садов. Рядом расположены два детских здания детских садов, а учитывая то, что часто такие объекты строили большими группами и определённое сходство зданий с проектом детского сада Т. Н. Волкобоя это на 99 % тоже проект детского сада или ясель. 

В здании по Мечникова, 59 ещё в 1980-х годах было расположено КБ упомянутого НИИ, однако однозначно сказать, что снято именно это здание нельзя, так как возможно расположение КБ в одном здании, а НИИ в соседнем в Высоком пер., 15. Возможно проверка адреса в справочниках 1950-1960-х годов позволила бы установить место, так как в 1980-х годах НИИ располагалось в новом здании.

Сейчас оба дома перестроены до безобразия, в здании по Мечникова заменена ограда балкона, а к выступу справа сделана пристройка.

.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Вы не подменяйте понятия, не хорошо это. Ну назовите себя азиатом, если уж не хотите европейцем быть.


 Интересно, почему я должен назвать себя азиатом, а не южноамериканцем или африканцем?
В первую очередь я одессит, а только потом житель Украины, Европы и планеты Земля.
Извините, но меня ввели в заблуждение наши СМИ, которые горлопанили: "Хотим в Европу", "Хотим в Европу". Вот я и подумал, шё нахожусь не в Европе.
Но Вы меня просветили, шё я таки да нахожусь в Европе! Огромное Вам БЛАГОДАРЮ!

----------


## Antique

> В первую очередь я одессит, а только потом житель Украины, Европы и планеты Земля.


 В первую очередь вы гражданин Украины, а уже потом житель Одессы. Всё-таки вам дан пасспорт Украины, а не Одессы. Не стоит доходить до провинциализма, а то ведь по логике "своя рубашка ближе к телу" вы в первую очередь житель квартиры.




> Извините, но меня ввели в заблуждение наши СМИ, которые горлопанили: "Хотим в Европу", "Хотим в Европу". Вот я и подумал, шё нахожусь не в Европе.


 Имеется ввиду европейская концепция, и Евросоюз как её представитель.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Извините, но меня ввели в заблуждение наши СМИ, которые горлопанили: "Хотим в Европу", "Хотим в Европу". Вот я и подумал, шё нахожусь не в Европе.
> Но Вы меня просветили, шё я таки да нахожусь в Европе! Огромное Вам БЛАГОДАРЮ!


   А если проживая в Санкт-Петербурге или Москве, Тургенев или Ленин говорили, что у них -"Азиатчина", они подразумевали, что Москва или Питер находятся в Азии?
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/737802

 Или Пётр Первый- "прорубивший окно в Европу", рубил, это самое окно, находясь за Уральскими горами?

----------


## тситарапеС

Жители, городов, квартир, стран, и прочие частные собственники, вот вам маленький кусочек истории. Лежу, болею, всё постельное бельё уже в стирку ушло за трое суток, и вот дошла очередь до старого шкафа на втором этаже где с середины девяностых лежат простыни и пододеяльники для летних отдыхающих. Застелил, лежу, и попадается мне на глаза штампик, Пионерлагерь "Бригантина". А ведь я еще играл в футбол на площадке этого лагеря, потом его стали разворовывать и распродавать, тогда и достались нашей семье пружинные кровати, перьевые подушки, бельё, и благодаря этому, а также суточным дежурствам на вокзале, в поисках постояльцев, мы пережили тяжелейший период и даже обзавелись благами цивилизации в виде автоматической сиралки, видеомагниофона и первого компьютера. Вот уже 10 лет никто в этот шкаф не заглядывал, а тут целый пласт воспоминаний в голове поднялся. Теперь этого лагеря нет. Вместо счастья сотен детей каждый год, счастье (возможно) имеют два десятка человек, владельцев модных котеджей, отстроенных на месте Бригантины....

----------


## Antique

> Или Пётр Первый- "прорубивший окно в Европу", рубил, это самое окно, находясь за Уральскими горами?


 Московское царство, которое Пётр І переименовал, находилось и за Уральскими горами тоже. К тому же не исключено, что он считал, что граница Европы проходит в мередиальном направлении на линии Петербурга, а большая часть государства - Азия.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Жители, городов, квартир, стран, и прочие частные собственники, вот вам маленький кусочек истории. Лежу, болею, всё постельное бельё уже в стирку ушло за трое суток, и вот дошла очередь до старого шкафа на втором этаже где с середины девяностых лежат простыни и пододеяльники для летних отдыхающих. Застелил, лежу, и попадается мне на глаза штампик, Пионерлагерь "Бригантина". А ведь я еще играл в футбол на площадке этого лагеря, потом его стали разворовывать и распродавать, тогда и достались нашей семье пружинные кровати, перьевые подушки, бельё, и благодаря этому, а также суточным дежурствам на вокзале, в поисках постояльцев, мы пережили тяжелейший период и даже обзавелись благами цивилизации в виде автоматической сиралки, видеомагниофона и первого компьютера. Вот уже 10 лет никто в этот шкаф не заглядывал, а тут целый пласт воспоминаний в голове поднялся. Теперь этого лагеря нет. Вместо счастья сотен детей каждый год, счастье (возможно) имеют два десятка человек, владельцев модных котеджей, отстроенных на месте Бригантины....Вложение 10429079Вложение 10429080


 Да,я там отдыхал несколько сезонов.Она кажется на Львовской находилась? Как сейчас помню, стоял вечером возле забора и маму ждал, что бы она меня забрала домой (не любил лагеря).Но сейчас Бригантину вспоминаю с ностальгией. Где-то даже есть фотографии в лагере, если я не ошибаюсь.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> В первую очередь вы гражданин Украины, а уже потом житель Одессы. Всё-таки вам дан пасспорт Украины, а не Одессы. Не стоит доходить до провинциализма, а то ведь по логике "своя рубашка ближе к телу" вы в первую очередь житель квартиры.
> Я хочу Вам сказать, что в первую очередь я одессит!!! А гражданин Украины это эфемерно. Я уже был гражданином СССР и паспортина червона мне была дана. И где она? А жителем Одессы я остался по прежнему. А что насчёт квартиры, то вы перегибаете, а если она у меня съёмная? Ну до жителя Молдаванки я бы мог опустится, но это уже провинциализм, как правильно Вы сказали.
> 
> 
> Имеется ввиду европейская концепция, и Евросоюз как её представитель.


 Это я понял!

----------


## тситарапеС

> Да,я там отдыхал несколько сезонов.Она кажется на Львовской находилась? Как сейчас помню, стоял вечером возле забора и маму ждал, что бы она меня забрала домой (не любил лагеря).Но сейчас Бригантину вспоминаю с ностальгией. Где-то даже есть фотографии в лагере, если я не ошибаюсь.


 Да, Львовская, угол Ёлочной, а я живу на Макаренко. В заборе со стороны Ёлочной была дырка и мы с мячём туда пробирались, чтобы поиграть, потому, что на стадионе 106 школы почти всегда было занято, там ребята постарше играли. Было бы замечательно взглянуть на фото тех лет, если конечно вас не затруднит их отсканировать)

----------


## Almond

В тему о лагерях. Я в детстве отдыхала в лагере "Юный гагаринец", память говорит, что он был в Черноморке. Кто-то может поправить?

----------


## Antique

> Я хочу Вам сказать, что в первую очередь я одессит!!! А гражданин Украины это эфемерно. Я уже был гражданином СССР и паспортина червона мне была дана. И где она? А жителем Одессы я остался по прежнему. А что насчёт квартиры, то вы перегибаете, а если она у меня съёмная? Ну до жителя Молдаванки я бы мог опустится, но это уже провинциализм, как правильно Вы сказали.


 Ну как эфемерно - вот СССР эфемерным оказался, да. А выбор республики в качества места жительства оказался решающим для переселенцев и потомков переселенцев. Ведь благодаря тому, что ваши предки поселились в УССР у вас теперь паспорт Украины.

Это ошибка, что некоторые гражданне сидели в Одессе аки в башне из слоновой кости, живя в таком себе изолированном (рафинированном) советском мире. Культурное пространство - это совсем не пара десятков квадратных километров, оно гораздо больше, а городская субкультура - вещь достаточно хрупкая и изменчивая.

----------


## тситарапеС

> Это ошибка, что некоторые гражданне сидели в Одессе аки в башне из слоновой кости, живя в таком себе изолированном (рафинированном) советском мире.


 При всём уважении... я и сейчас в нем живу, и пока, неважно кто, не подойдет ближе Крыжановки с Востока или  Черноморки  с Юга, я даже окошко не встану закрыть. Пусть хоть волосы друг другу с головы на... спину пересаживают)

----------


## VicTur

> В первую очередь вы гражданин Украины, а уже потом житель Одессы. Всё-таки вам дан пасспорт Украины, а не Одессы. Не стоит доходить до провинциализма, а то ведь по логике "своя рубашка ближе к телу" вы в первую очередь житель квартиры.


  Что считать своей родиной — это личный выбор человека. В конце концов, есть понятие малой родины, и если оно для человека важнее, чем государственная идея, то никто не вправе за это человека осуждать. Это так же нормально, как выбор религии или жены.
А паспорт того или иного государства (или государствообразного образования) — не более чем формальность. Степень значения этой формальности — опять-таки личный выбор. Мой украинский паспорт, например, — форма социальной мимикрии, дающая мне возможность жить на Родине.

----------


## Antique

> Что считать своей родиной — это личный выбор человека. В конце концов, есть понятие малой родины, и если оно для человека важнее, чем государственная идея, то никто не вправе за это человека осуждать. Это так же нормально, как выбор религии или жены.


 Речь не про родину, а про место жительства и значимости института гражданства.




> жить на Родине.


 Словарь Ушакова: родина, ж. 1. Отечество; страна, в к-рой человек родился и гражданином к-рой он состоит.

----------


## VicTur

> Речь не про родину, а про место жительства и значимости института гражданства.


 Речь о праве на личный выбор.




> Словарь Ушакова: родина, ж. 1. Отечество; страна, в к-рой человек родился и гражданином к-рой он состоит.


 Продолжение цитаты из Ушакова:
|| Место рождения кого-н. Родина Ломоносова - деревня Денисовка близ Холмогор. || перен. Место зарождения, происхождения чего-н. Родина картофеля - Америка. 2. перен. Место возникновения чего-н. 

 Словарь Ожегова: РОДИНА, -ы, ж. 1. Отечество, родная страна. 2. Место рождения, происхождения кого-чего-н., возникновения чего-н.

----------


## vado

> Что считать своей родиной — это личный выбор человека. В конце концов, есть понятие малой родины, и если оно для человека важнее, чем государственная идея, то никто не вправе за это человека осуждать. Это так же нормально, как выбор религии или жены.
> А паспорт того или иного государства (или государствообразного образования) — не более чем формальность. Степень значения этой формальности — опять-таки личный выбор. Мой украинский паспорт, например, — форма социальной мимикрии, дающая мне возможность жить на Родине.


 Червяк, жрущий и испражняющийся в яблоке тоже считает его своей Родиной.

----------


## Antique

> Речь о праве на личный выбор.


 Правовые отношения накладывают определённые ограничения на этот выбор. Одесса принадлежит 50 миллионам людей, жителям Украины, о какой первичности города перед страной можно после этого говорить?

----------


## VicTur

> Правовые отношения накладывают определённые ограничения на этот выбор. Одесса принадлежит 50 миллионам людей, жителям Украины, о какой первичности города перед страной можно после этого говорить?


 Это выбор такого рода, какой не регулируется и не может регулироваться юридически.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Ну как эфемерно - вот СССР эфемерным оказался, да. А выбор республики в качества места жительства оказался решающим для переселенцев и потомков переселенцев. Ведь благодаря тому, что ваши предки поселились в УССР у вас теперь паспорт Украины.
> 
> Это ошибка, что некоторые гражданне сидели в Одессе аки в башне из слоновой кости, живя в таком себе изолированном (рафинированном) советском мире. Культурное пространство - это совсем не пара десятков квадратных километров, оно гораздо больше, а городская субкультура - вещь достаточно хрупкая и изменчивая.


 О каком выборе республики Вы говорите? Это УССР пришла к моим родственникам, которые здесь жили, а не наоборот.

----------


## Viktoz

> *О каком выборе республики Вы говорите*? Это* УССР пришла к моим родственникам*, которые здесь жили, а не наоборот.


 есть такое понятие - Культурно-исторический ареал. Если уж Ваши родственники жили на этой земле -   то соответственно произошла их ассимиляция. Башкирцав, Чувашей, Мордву, Якутов,  Бурятов и т.д. тоже тоже сложно назвать русскими, но....

Будь ваши родственники хоть марсиане - со временем они вливаются в социум который их окружает, поэтому такие голословные утверждение ник чему, никто к ним не приходил, они сами стали частью этого народа... все остальное - голословное отрицание всего социально-экономического, политического и культурного развития, общности культурных традиций, базирующихся на   основное содержании интегрирующей части духовной культуры.

----------


## Antique

> О каком выборе республики Вы говорите? Это УССР пришла к моим родственникам, которые здесь жили, а не наоборот.


 Ой неужели вы относитесь к тому самому 1 проценту переселенцев до 1917 года? Стоит ли кричать о том ,что к вам кто-то пришёл при том, что даже до 1917 года Херсонская губерния была подвержена влиянию украинского этноса, так как находится в векторе его распространения. Было незначительное влияние Молдавии с запада, немного России - с востока. Так что никто к вам не приходил.

В тех городах Украины, где наблюдался рост - оказывалось большое количество переселенцев не с Украины, в этом плане все большие города похожи, будь то Винница, Одесса либо Харьков. В Одессе это более ярко выражено, так как коренное население в ней отсутствовала и мы имеем чистую эссенцию из разновременных переселенцев всей территории Российской Империи с малой примесью жителей окрестных земель.

Перавично, то что эти земли являются Югом Украины, как бы их не называли, и переселенцы прибывая в Одессу всё-таки прибывали в Украину, а не некое огороженное место без признаков культуры.

----------


## тситарапеС

Мои предки перебрались в Одессу из Тирасполя между 1881 и 1890, раскулачивали нас в 1929, дед 1921 в 1941 попал на фронт, прадед вернулся из сибири в 1959. Кто я?)

----------


## Viktoz

> Мои предки перебрались в Одессу из Тирасполя между 1881 и 1890, раскулачивали нас в 1929, дед 1921 в 1941 попал на фронт, прадед вернулся из сибири в 1959. Кто я?)


 С момента основания * Тирасполь был центром Очаковской области*, а с *1806 года стал уездным городом Херсонской губернии*[17].  и только с 1924 в составе Молдавской республики

Твои предки - Украинцы...

----------


## тситарапеС

> С момента основания * Тирасполь был центром Очаковской области*, а с *1806 года стал уездным городом Херсонской губернии*[17].  и только с 1924 в составе Молдавской республики
> 
> Твои предки - Украинцы...


 Очень познавательно, я о Тирасполе подробностей не знал. Получается по мужской линии - да. А вот Бабушка моя родом из деревни Рачкевичи, это в Белоруссии, там как минимум, 3-е поколение  Мисюкевичей жило к 1926-му году.

----------


## doc-men

На вопрос, заданный в этом сообщении, нашёлся ответ.
Пришлось ещё раз выехать на место. 
Не смотря на то, что несколько человек на форуме (в т.ч. в личку) и на месте, высказывали предположение, что на фото запечатлена ул. Бабушкина, и даже обосновывали это близостью к рыбколхозу им. Шмидта (ибо рыболовные сети), изначальное предположение (что это ул. Золотой берег(№12-22)) оказалось верным.
И помогло в этом убедиться второе фото с противоположного ракурса.





Подробности тут.

----------


## Скруджжж

снова сыпятся дома из за безобразной жэковской эксплуатации. На этот раз крепкий модерновый дом на Гулевой

----------


## Antique

ой как жалко, причём один из самых последних из досоветской эпохи.

----------


## Ranke

В одной из веток проходил вопрос о содержании
мемориальной плиты на большом Усатовском кладбище
у подножья кургана. Нашел ответ. 

 кликабельно
фотоисточник


фрагмент книги _"Усатово. Прошлое и настоящее"_, 2001 год Т.Ф. Гайденко

----------


## Ortodoks1

Спасибо - не знал.

Я оттуда, мои предки там похоронены.

----------


## Kamin

> снова сыпятся дома из за безобразной жэковской эксплуатации. На этот раз крепкий модерновый дом на Гулевой


  Вот результат в натуре! Снимал сегодня. Просто не могу понять как это всё обвалилось!

----------


## Trs

Отсырело и рухнуло. Вот этот же фронтон до обвала: http://domofoto.ru/photo/22270/

----------


## Kamin

И главный вход с этой стороны, хорошо никого не убило!

----------


## Ortodoks1

Так это "бельгийка".

Постройка, где-то 1905-1910 годов.

Почти новая.

Хорошо - на балконе 4-го этажа никого не было - как раз на голову бы всё и упало.

----------


## Trs

Нет такого понятия — «бельгийка». Риэлторы им пользуются от ограниченности. И год постройки там в данных под фото, которое я кидал, тоже есть.

----------


## Скрытик

> Нет такого понятия — «бельгийка». Риэлторы им пользуются от ограниченности. И год постройки там в данных под фото, которое я кидал, тоже есть.


 Не совсем так, есть такое понятие. Только там есть определенные факторы - например лифт. Таких домов в Одессе штук 6 вроде.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Нет такого понятия — «бельгийка». Риэлторы им пользуются от ограниченности. И год постройки там в данных под фото, которое я кидал, тоже есть.


 Их строило бельгийское акционерное общество по типовому проекту.

Их построено, что-то около десяти.

Я по городу не работал - все адреса не назову

----------


## Antique

> Их строило бельгийское акционерное общество по типовому проекту.


 Ничего подобного. Это всё выдумка чистой воды.




> Только там есть определенные факторы - например лифт.


 Эти факторы - плод воображения некой неизвестной персоны.

----------


## Trs

Бельгийка — часть риэлторской квазитипизации домов. Это вымысел. 

Чешку проектировал КиевЗНИИЭП. Югославка разрабатывалась в УССР. Большая часть хрущёвок — на самом деле брежневки. Большая часть «спецпроектов» — дома, набранные из типовых секций. И т. д.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Отсырело и рухнуло. Вот этот же фронтон до обвала: http://domofoto.ru/photo/22270/


 не открывается.
Благо ночью обвалилось, люди не пострадали. А случись днём,  последствия могли бы быть иными.

---------------------------
Я сейчас занимаюсь кровлей в довоенной сталинке, ситуация с дымоходами близка к критической: кирпичи из кладки вываливаются, падают либо вовнутрь, а чаще снаружу. При неудачном стечении обстоятельств и на голову пешеходам могут упасть. Зато хозяева квартир часами сидят на скамейках, чешут языками. А потом удивляемся, почему обвалы зданий и взрывы или отравление продуктами сгорания , с таким то безразличием немудрено

----------


## Antique

> не открывается.


 Техработы судя по всему, такое на этом ресурсе бывает часто.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Ничего подобного. Это всё выдумка чистой воды.


 


> Бельгийка — часть риэлторской квазитипизации домов. Это вымысел.


 


> Чешку проектировал КиевЗНИИЭП. Югославка разрабатывалась в УССР. Большая часть хрущёвок — на самом деле брежневки. Большая часть «спецпроектов» — дома, набранные из типовых секций. И т. д.


 Мне вспомнилась цитата из "За двумя зайцями":

"Такий умный - аж страшно".

Вы с таким рвением кинулись защищать мнение об отсутствии бельгиек, как будто от этого зависит скорость восстановления разрушенного дома.

Если не бельгийка, то что?
Явно прослеживается то, что есть несколько домов (адреса можно уточнить), которые построены если не по единому проекту, то по весьма близким проектам.

Для риелторов и покупателей эта типизация удобна: всем всё понятно.
Почему бы ей не существовать?

Та же наша "чешка" в других городах народом называется по другому - как не помню, просто у меня были покупатели с Тольятти - рассказывали.

Я так понимаю. что оппоненты - специалисты в строительстве.

Нужно помощь:

Мне нужен поэтажный план панельной пятиэтажки.
Они обычно строились 8-ми, иногда 6-ти парадные.

Характерная особенность:
в крайних парадный есть
трёшка "распашонка"
четырёхкомнатная (та же распашонка + одна комната)
и трёшка "московка" (кухня и зал во двор и две комнаты на обратную сторону дома)

И нужен план пос Котовского с нумерацией кварталов (была такая нумерация 3/5, 3/4; или там двойная дробь была, что-то типа: III/3/5 - я уже не помню

----------


## Antique

> Вы с таким рвением кинулись защищать мнение об отсутствии бельгиек, как будто от этого зависит скорость восстановления разрушенного дома.


 Потому что 21-й век на дворе, а народ повторяет одни и те же заученные глупости.




> Если не бельгийка, то что?


 Просто дом. Изменение технологий строительства - всего лишь следствие прогресса. От дома начала ХІХ века сложно ожидать отсутствие камышовых перегшородок если только его позднее не перестраивали.  Так и дом 1910-х годов, если только он не бюджетный, то будет построен по последнему слову строительных технологий.




> Явно прослеживается то, что есть несколько домов (адреса можно уточнить), которые построены если не по единому проекту, то по весьма близким проектам.


 Не прослеживается. Большинство архитекторов использовало свои собственные типовые решения, так как иные в год возводили по несколько десятков зданий. А никакого смысла делать каждый раз совершенно новый проект нет. Многое зависело от формы и размера участка и предпочтений владельца. А в целом к концу ХІХ века наметилась тенденция унификации в строительстве, планы зданий становятся менее мудрёнными и похожими друг на друга. Это общемировая тенденция и собственно единственное, что отличает Одессу от большинства городов - это использования камня, вместо кирпича и смешанные кирпично-каменные здания.




> Для риелторов и покупателей эта типизация удобна: всем всё понятно.


 Не факт.

----------


## Trs

По панельным пятиэтажкам поищите в сети проекты 1-464А-14 (8 секций) и 1-464А-15 (6 секций). Когда поднимется Домофото — там в базе расписано, какой дом к какому проекту относится.

P. S. Всем всё понятно уже заметно тут, когда бельгиек не то десять, не то шесть. По ситуации, в общем...

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Не факт.


 Всё, что выше этой фразы мне совершенно безразлично.

Я не собираюсь его дисскутировать.

Мне удобно звать бельгийкой, то, что я так называю - и я так буду называть.
Можно?
Вы не в обиде?

А вот на остальное, что мне действительно интересно, вы, к сожалению, не ответили.

Можете помочь?




> Мне нужен поэтажный план панельной пятиэтажки.
> Они обычно строились 8-ми, иногда 6-ти парадные.
> 
> Характерная особенность именно этого проекта:
> в крайних парадный есть
> трёшка "распашонка"
> четырёхкомнатная (та же распашонка + одна комната)
> и трёшка "московка" (кухня и зал во двор и две комнаты на обратную сторону дома)
> 
> ...

----------


## Ortodoks1

> По панельным пятиэтажкам поищите в сети проекты 1-464А-14 (8 секций) и 1-464А-15 (6 секций). Когда поднимется Домофото — там в базе расписано, какой дом к какому проекту относится.
> 
> P. S. Всем всё понятно уже заметно тут, когда бельгиек не то десять, не то шесть. По ситуации, в общем...


 Спасибо за ответ.
Но, простите, я до конца не понял:




> Когда поднимется Домофото — там в базе расписано, какой дом к какому проекту относится.


 Что такое "Домофото"?

Это некая база для хранения фото, типа, например, http://www.radikal.ru/, или многих других ресурсов?

А что значит "поднимется"?

Это проблема с работой сервера?

----------


## Antique

> Мне удобно звать бельгийкой, то, что я так называю - и я так буду называть.
> Можно?
> Вы не в обиде?


 Когда на чёрное говорят зелёное... Вы же понимаете.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Когда на чёрное говорят зелёное... Вы же понимаете.


 У вас свой, профессиональный сленг, у риелторов свой, провессиональный сленг.

С появлением профессии риелтора появились даже новые забобоны.
например: если квартира не продаётся, надо разложить по углам чеснок.
Или предложить это сделать хозяину.
Или, если он против, - сделать это втихаря самому.

А сленг - это же "кино и немцы".
Например: "давай опустим дедушку"
Не волнуйтесь - никто не собирается делать с дедушкой что-то мерзкое. Просто нужно попытаться уговорить хозяина квартиры, пожилого человека, немного снизить цену.

Ну всё это мелочи.

Помочь в моих вопросах можете, или вы заходите в тему только поговорить?

----------


## Antique

> У вас свой, профессиональный сленг, у риелторов свой, провессиональный сленг.


 Какой сленг? Нет у меня никакого сленга.




> С появлением профессии риелтора появились даже новые забобоны.


 Хорошим тоном является всё-таки грамотная речь. Тем более, что посреднические словечки в теме общего назначения не применимы. Как вы сами сказали -это профессиональное, а эта тема не о торговле недвижимостью.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Какой сленг? Нет у меня никакого сленга. Хорошим тоном является всё-таки грамотная речь.


 Хорошим тоном является отсутствие нудности, и присутствие чувства юмора, и, заодно, культуры.
Как известно, культура человека заключается не в том, чтобы не пролить суп на скатерть, а в том, чтобы этого не заметить.



> Тем более, что посреднические словечки в теме общего назначения не применимы. Как вы сами сказали -это профессиональное, а эта тема не о торговле недвижимостью.


 Я посчитал необходимым небольшим отступлением, байкой, разбавить нудность моих оппонентов.
Так всегда поступают лекторы, когда видят, что аудитория начинает скучать.

----------


## Antique

> Хорошим тоном является отсутствие нудности, и присутствие чувства юмора, и, заодно, культуры.
> Как известно, культура человека заключается не в том, чтобы не пролить суп на скатерть, а в том, чтобы этого не заметить.


 Мы о грамотности говорим ведь, правда? Или вы о том, что грамотность - это нудно, а посему незнание - свет и радость великая есть.




> Я посчитал необходимым небольшим отступлением, байкой, разбавить нудность моих оппонентов.
> Так всегда поступают лекторы, когда видят, что аудитория начинает скучать.


 Вы же не студент двоечник, которому если не цирк-шапито, то всё нудно.

----------


## Trs

Домофото — база данных со сведениями о домах и потенциально фотографиями домов. Вчера вечером сайт упал из-за проблемы на стороне хостинг-провайдера и техподдержка пока не спешит этим заняться.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Мы о грамотности говорим ведь, правда?


 Иногда попадаются такие грамотеи, что невольно вспоминаешь цитату "Когда я слышу слово "культура"… ", и далее по тексту.

кстати, кто сказал?

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Домофото — база данных со сведениями о домах и потенциально фотографиями домов. Вчера вечером сайт упал из-за проблемы на стороне хостинг-провайдера и техподдержка пока не спешит этим заняться.


 Пасибки.
Мы потерпим.
Терпение у нас длинное, как и руки.

----------


## Kamin

Можно я вас повеселю. Сам смеялся очень.У нас уже есть такой бульвар -

----------


## glbs

C аукциона

----------


## Antique

На счёт фото с руинами. Очень интересно, не дом ли это Гойнинген-Гюно на Маразлиевской, 40?

----------


## Sergey_L

> На счёт фото с руинами. Очень интересно, не дом ли это Гойнинген-Гюно на Маразлиевской, 40?


 Без сомнений! 
22,10,1941.JPG

----------


## Antique

Спасибо!!! На последней фотографии, кстати, в центре кадра запечатлён дом Александра Вассала. Увы, сейчас в списках памятников в качестве дома Вассала указан дом Петровой, а в свою очередь дом Гена указан в качестве дома Петровой.

----------


## OdGen

> Можно я вас повеселю. Сам смеялся очень.У нас уже есть такой бульвар -


 На форуме по слову "Лидесон" можно найти много сообщений. Например, в этой теме вопрос обсуждался в мае 2010 г. http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&page=143

Недавно прочитал в газете интервью, в которой один исследователь, инициатива которого по возрасту города горячо обсуждалась, высказал в числе прочего мысль о том, что Лидерсу как палачу польского народа не место в топономике городе.

----------


## OdGen

> Спасибо!!! На последней фотографии, кстати, в центре кадра запечатлён дом Александра Вассала. Увы, сейчас в списках памятников в качестве дома Вассала указан дом Петровой, а в свою очередь дом Гена указан в качестве дома Петровой.


 С домами на Маразлиевской вообще очень много путаницы.

----------


## chereshny1958

http://odart.od.ua/notes/nochyu-vandalyi-unichtozhili-starinnyiy-fonar-vorontsovskogo-dvortsa/
Не понимаю такого дикого варварства.Просто расстройство...Что они хотели этим показать, непонятно?

----------


## Ortodoks1

> http://odart.od.ua/notes/nochyu-vandalyi-unichtozhili-starinnyiy-fonar-vorontsovskogo-dvortsa/
> Не понимаю такого дикого варварства.Просто расстройство...Что они хотели этим показать, непонятно?


 Одессу заедает жлобский элемент - говорил мой знакомый 30 лет назад.

И положение это не улучшилось.

----------


## Скруджжж

в миллионном городе всегда найдеться пару сотен городских сумасшедших, склонных к варварству, к хаосу. Задача властей нейтрализовать их. Неплохо бы установить как минимум в знаковых местах видеокамеры высокого качества и ловить варваров на горячем.

----------


## chereshny1958

Ох, если бы это были сумасшедшие, то можно было бы понять, что человек не отвечает за свои поступки, а тут кучка мерзавцев, которые все понимали, потому и сбежали при срабатывании сигнализации.Можно попытаться понять и найти какие то "оправдания" радикальным исламистам, уничтожившим гигантские статуи Будды в Афганистане: оскорбляют чувства верующих, но вандал, который громит, разбивает, да и просто гадит на чистой улице, - это вне моего понимания.
http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/v4a637/

----------


## Inna_Z

> http://odart.od.ua/notes/nochyu-vandalyi-unichtozhili-starinnyiy-fonar-vorontsovskogo-dvortsa/
> Не понимаю такого дикого варварства.Просто расстройство...Что они хотели этим показать, непонятно?


 Скоты! Только жесткие показательные меры наказания. И круглосуточная  охрана ППС - хотя бы зоны Приморского бульвара и Воронцовского дворца.

----------


## chereshny1958

http://odessa1.com/news/znamenituyu-arku-ukrasili-hudozhniki.html
А как вам это? Мне что то не очень? То ли я уже стара стала для граффити, но мне не нравится. Выглядит как яркий макияж на старухе.

----------


## Antique

Это ещё с сентября граффити, стало лучше, чем было. А то арка в таком состоянии, словно это врата ада.




> И круглосуточная  охрана ППС - хотя бы зоны Приморского бульвара и Воронцовского дворца.


 В том то и дело, что полиции на этом участке нет, а вечером ни зги не видно, словно на окраине. В некоторых местах города так темно, что кажется, что в Городской администрации сидят идиоты.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Оказывается существуют большой и малый сквер Томаса?
http://omr.gov.ua/ru/parks/

----------


## Скруджжж

> http://odessa1.com/news/znamenituyu-arku-ukrasili-hudozhniki.html
> А как вам это? Мне что то не очень? То ли я уже стара стала для граффити, но мне не нравится. Выглядит как яркий макияж на старухе.


 не худший вариант. Лучше макияж на старухе, чем старческие пятна и пролежни

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Оказывается существуют большой и малый сквер Томаса?
> http://omr.gov.ua/ru/parks/


 Ничего не понял. 

Фото, в увеличенно размере, кстати, на этом сайте не грузится 

Есть сквер, между Пантелеимоновской и Итальянским бульваром - это две параллельные стороны.
Две другие стороны: частично, корпус аграрного университета и частично сквер выходит на Гимназическую и дома с адресами Итальянский бульвар 6 и Пантелеимоновская 15 и 15А.

Это большой, или маленький?
А где второй?
Подозреваю - это территория напротив, где химчистка и какой-то магазинчик

----------


## VicTur

> вандал, который громит, разбивает, да и просто гадит на чистой улице, - это вне моего понимания.
> http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/v4a637/


 А что тут понимать? Ведь начинается-то всё с крайне популярного (и крайне глупого) утверждения: дескать, нельзя же жить в музее и трястись над каждым кирпичиком... Только есть один нюанс: те, кто так утверждает, свободу от музейных правил понимают на самом деле не как свободу благоустраивать место своего обитания, а как свободу гадить.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Это большой, или маленький?
> А где второй?
> Подозреваю - это территория напротив, где химчистка и какой-то магазинчик


 Скорее всего так

----------


## VicTur

По просьбе друга задаю вопрос на форуме. Может ли кто-то посоветовать какую-нибудь литературу (историческую, мемуарную, художественную, документальную и проч.) о жизни послевоенной Одессы и в послевоенной Одессе? Интересующий период — время действия сериала «Ликвидация», период пребывания в Одессе Жукова, а также предшествующие и последующие годы.
Спасибо.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Скорее всего так


 Да, я тоже так подумал.




> По просьбе друга задаю вопрос на форуме. Может ли кто-то посоветовать какую-нибудь литературу (историческую, мемуарную, художественную, документальную и проч.) о жизни послевоенной Одессы и в послевоенной Одессе? Интересующий период — время действия сериала «Ликвидация», период пребывания в Одессе Жукова, а также предшествующие и последующие годы.
> Спасибо.


 Вы хотите подтвердить/опровергнуть то, чт о есть в "Ликвидации"?
Там много высосано из пальца.

----------


## Antique

Может у В. П. Малахова во втором томе что-то есть по теме.

----------


## VicTur

> Да, я тоже так подумал.
> 
> 
> 
> Вы хотите подтвердить/опровергнуть то, чт о есть в "Ликвидации"?
> Там много высосано из пальца.


 Хочется просто знать. Безотносительно к сериалу.

----------


## VicTur

> Может у В. П. Малахова во втором томе что-то есть по теме.


 Спасибо. А можно расшифровать инициалы Малахова?

----------


## Lively

Валерий Павлович

----------


## тситарапеС

Я про Политех чего-то вспомнил..

----------


## doc-men

> Я про Политех чего-то вспомнил..


 Ну держи  :  

Из справочника Одесса. 1950 г.



Из путеводителя "Одесса". Авт. Долженкова А.,  Дяченко П. Изд. Маяк. 1976 г.

----------


## Ortodoks1

Не знал, что политех был там, где сейчас нархоз.

А где тогда в те годы был нархоз?

на их сайте не указано, просто: "_16 травня 1921 р. Одеським губвиконкомом було видано наказ щодо заснування Одеського інституту народного господарства. "_

----------


## Antique

У меня синхронный вопрос, какие учебные заведения располагались в тех двух зданиях на проспекте Шевченко в 1930х и 1950х годах. В изданиях ОНПУ этот момент не освещен. Когда-то кто-то на форуме писал, что политех обменялся зданиями с Нархозом. Но нужно точно знать, как назывались заведения на проспекте в эти периоды. По пилявскому именно где-то там располагался машиностроительный техникум.

----------


## Lively

> А где тогда в те годы был нархоз?


  Институт народного хозяйства, Ново-Аркадиевская дорога, 1
*Уточнение*. С 1931 по декабрь 1966 года Нархоз назывался "Кредитно-экономический институт" ссылка

----------


## Antique

> Институт народного хозяйства, Ново-Аркадиевская дорога, 1


 это к 1930-м тоже относится?

----------


## Спокойствие

". В освобождённой Одессе занятия в ОИИ на механическом и электротехническом факультетах начались 24 апреля 1944 г. На первых лекциях присутствовало 78 студентов, работали 43 преподавателя на 20 кафедрах. Институт интенсивно возрождался., восстанавливал материально-техническую базу, укреплял кафедры опытными преподавателями.
 30 апреля 1945 г. постановлением Совнаркома СССР институт был снова преобразован в политехнический вуз. Директором ОПИ стал Заслуженный деятель науки и техники РСФСР, профессор В.А.Добровольский. Его авторитет в научных кругах способствовал возвращению и переезду многих ученых в Одессу.
 Институт размещался в здании на улице Красной Армии, 8 и испытывал острую нужду в площадях под аудитории и лаборатории. Несмотря на это, коллектив ОПИ оказывал большую техническую помощь народному хозяйству города, кафедры шефствовали над одесскими предприятиями по внедрению новой техники. За десять послевоенных лет ОПИ выпустил 2994 инженера. С 1955 г. в нём стала вестись подготовка помимо дневного и заочного отделений, так же и на вечернем отделении.
* В 1957 г. ректором ОПИ становится С.М.Ямпольский, человек кипучей энергии. По его инициативе принимается решение о переводе института в здания на пр.Шевченко,1 * . Площадь полученных зданий была меньше оставленных, но территория позволяла развернуть большое строительство новых учебных корпусов, лабораторий, общежитий, мастерских. Руководство институтом осуществлялось ректоратом в составе: ректора, профессора С.М.Ямпольского, проректора по учебной работе, доцента В.А.Параила, проректора по научной работе, профессора М.Л.Варламова, проректора по хозчасти Б.М.Зукина. "(с)



http://www.proza.ru/2007/03/05-84

----------


## Ranke

> У меня синхронный вопрос, какие учебные заведения располагались в тех двух зданиях на проспекте Шевченко в 1930х и 1950х годах. В изданиях ОНПУ этот момент не освещен. Когда-то кто-то на форуме писал, что политех обменялся зданиями с Нархозом. Но нужно точно знать, как назывались заведения на проспекте в эти периоды. По пилявскому именно где-то там располагался машиностроительный техникум.


  политех, 1946
 нархоз, 1946

В справочнике за 1957 год (по сост. на X/1956) числятся адреса у этих ВУЗов
1. Кредитно-экономический, Ново-Аркадийская д-га, 1
2. Политехнический, ул. Советской Армии, 8

----------


## Trs

В 1958 году мой дед учился на вечернем в Политехе. На Советской Армии, 8.

----------


## Скруджжж

Как вам новый памятник, Одесское время,  в Горсаду?

----------


## Antique

> нархоз, 1946


 К тому моменту конечно не восстановили здания на пр. Шевченко, разместился в приспособленных.

К сожалению в справочниках дан адрес только ректорской. Эти ВУЗы располагались в нескольких корпусах конечно. Нархоз и сейчас раскидан по городу.

----------


## Ranke

Был еще перед войной Одесский институт советской кооперативной торговли
по адресу ул. Мечникова, 53

Как понял был факультетом Киевского института (не уверен)
Влился в наш нархоз в 1960-х


 1939  1939

----------


## verda

Филиал Киевского Института торговли существовал самостоятельно ещё в 70-ых годах, находился у ж-д вокзала.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> политех, 1946
>  нархоз, 1946
> 
> В справочнике за 1957 год (по сост. на X/1956) числятся адреса у этих ВУЗов
> 1. Кредитно-экономический, Ново-Аркадийская д-га, 1
> 2. Политехнический, ул. Советской Армии, 8


 А Нархоз числится по ул. Дзержинского 1.

А где он там мог находиться?
Смотрю на карту - и ничего не понимаю.

----------


## Спокойствие

> А Нархоз числится по ул. Дзержинского 1.
> 
> А где он там мог находиться?
> Смотрю на карту - и ничего не понимаю.


 "в результате кредитной реформы в 1931 году Одесский институт народного хозяйства сначала закрывают, а потом открывают уже под другим названием – Всеукраинский кредитно-экономический институт.

   Поначалу у института даже не было своего помещения.* Только в 1936 году, когда завершилось строительство нового корпуса на Новоаркадиевской,1, институт получил, наконец, собственное здание.* 
 Это был период активного развития института: подготовку специалистов обеспечивали десять кафедр, работала аспирантура, защищались кандидатские и докторские диссертации. Под руководством директора института Георгия Леонидовича Сахновского улучшается материально-техническая база, создаются новые кафедры, осваиваются новые дисциплины. Именно в эти годы институт становится ведущим в отрасли подготовки специалистов для банковской системы на юге Украины. За 10 лет ОКЭИ стал центром экономической мысли Украины. С 1931 по 1941 гг. он подготовил 865 специалистов...

 ...С началом войны десятки студентов и преподавателей ОКЭИ ушли на фронт, а сам  Одесский кредитно-экономический институт в 1941 году был эвакуирован в Саратов.* А в 1944-м уже через полтора месяца после освобождения Одессы возобновил свою работу в родном городе. Начинать приходилось буквально на пустом месте. Единственным сохранившимся зданием института было общежитие на Колонтаевской,1, но и оно нуждалось в ремонте. Помещение не отапливалось, маленькие комнатки не годились для занятий, но, быстро отремонтировав его своими силами, ОИНХ приступил к работе: учебный год начали 10 преподавателей и 44 студента.* ...

...В 1958 году кредитно-экономический институт переехал в здание дореволюционного коммерческого училища на Преображенской, 8, где до сих пор располагается главный корпус. А в 1966 году Одесский кредитно-экономический институт преобразован в Одесский институт народного хозяйства. "(с)


http://favorit.od.ua/2011/6/date

----------


## Antique

> Только в 1936 году, когда завершилось строительство нового корпуса на Новоаркадиевской,1, институт получил, наконец, собственное здание.


 Сомнительные данные, так как на известной фотографии до сноса Николевской церкви сиротского приюта уже иожно лицизреть нынешний админкорпус ОНПУ, причём стиль дания говорит о том, что строили его в начале 1930-х. В 1936-м могли построить южное здание, оно явно более позднего происхождения. На снимке Люфтваффе на месте Главного Учебного Корпуса вроде бы видны руины ещё одного здания  - яркое белое пятно.

.

----------


## Antique

> Каким годом датировано фото?
> Как это входит в противоречие, что стройка учебного корпуса ЗАКОНЧЕНА в 1936 году?


 Датировка фото в противоречие не входит, в противоречие входит внешний вид здания. Где, например, гарантия, что в 1936 году было построено именно это здание, а не, например, соседнее имевшее тот же адрес. 

А фото сделано между 1934 и 1936 годом, хотя 1936 наверное не очень вероятен, так как церкви начали сносить в мае 1936 года, а тут будто бы уже конец лета, на поле за учебными корпусами взошли всходы.

----------


## kravshik

> Как вам новый памятник, Одесское время,  в Горсаду?


 и де фото)))?? если уже попался на глаза новый памятник,будет интересно увидеть,а то до горсада еще не добрел...

----------


## Спокойствие

> А фото сделано между 1934 и 1936 годом, хотя 1936 наверное не очень вероятен, так как церкви начали сносить в мае 1936 года, а тут будто бы уже конец лета, на поле за учебными корпусами взошли всходы.


   Во-первых,  есть  данные, что  Ботаническую церковь не снесли в 1936 году. Она была разрушена или в Войну или уже  при Хрущёве.
  Во-вторых, этот снимок, в Инете, приписывается немецким (румынским?) лётчикам, соответственно не мог быть сделан в 1936 году.
http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?ulitsa_kanatnaya

----------


## doc-men

> Каким годом датировано фото?


 В подписи к нему (на англицком) написано 1944 год.

----------


## Antique

> Во-первых,  есть  данные, что  Ботаническую церковь не снесли в 1936 году. Она была разрушена или в Войну или уже  при Хрущёве.


 Какие данные? На фото Luftwaffe нет даже руин, а румынам снос церквей был неинтересен. Данные похоже из разряда слухов.




> Во-вторых, этот снимок, в Инете, приписывается немецким (румынским?) лётчикам, соответственно не мог быть сделан в 1936 году.


 Немудрено напечатать табличку с каким нибудь текстом. Фото сделано в мирное время, даже не в 1941-м. Нет здания на Пироговской, 11.

----------


## Спокойствие

> В подписи к нему (на англицком) написано 1944 год.


 Нет. Это американское телеграфное агентство, с новостью от апреля 1944 г.
 Они пишут, что это съёмка домов, возведённых незадолго до начала Войны.

Ещё из книги Малахова и Степаненко, интересное.

----------


## Antique

Дома специалистов в 1933 году начали строить.

----------


## doc-men

Antique, на мой взгляд в  общей информации по этому зданию ОНПУ, есть неточность.
Оно до приблизительно 2007 года было общежитием №1 ОПИ-ОГПУ-ОНПУ.
В период с 2007 года оно готовилось под снос,  было освобождено и простояло около 5 лет пустым. 
Приблизительно с 2012 года оно стало вводиться частично в эксплуатацию в учебных целях. Там находятся несколько восстановленных помещений: учебных  и административных (кафедральных) аудиторий разного подчинения. 
Гуманитарный факультет (во всяком случае деканат) находится в корпусе химико-технологического факультета, что находится на Семинарской.

----------


## Скруджжж

> и де фото)))?? если уже попался на глаза новый памятник,будет интересно увидеть,а то до горсада еще не добрел...


 http://uatalks.com/showthread.php?39...ll=1#post75479

----------


## Antique

> Оно до приблизительно 2007 года было общежитием №1 ОПИ-ОГПУ-ОНПУ.


 Ранее 2007 го, по крайней мере в 2000-х - на первых двух этажах размещался гуманитарный факультет, возможно не полностью, а некоторые его кафедры. Верхние этажи тогда возможно никак не использовались, так как состояние корпуса уже в те времена было не ахти. Насколько я помню жизнь теплилась на первых двух этажах.

На сайте ОНПУ данный корпус обозначен как корпус кафедры иностранных языков - так было и до 2007 года.

----------


## doc-men

Я попробую уточнить даты, потому что пишу по памяти. 
Но суть моей поправки в том, что до 2000 года это было здание общежития №1.

Гуманитарный факультет, кстати, был образован в 2000 году.

----------


## Спокойствие

> У меня синхронный вопрос, какие учебные заведения располагались в тех двух зданиях на проспекте Шевченко в 
>  1950х годах. 
> . По пилявскому именно где-то там располагался машиностроительный техникум.


  В 1950 году.



Нархоз всё ещё ютится на улице Дзержинского 1.


Источник. *Одесса. Справочник.1950 г.* 

http://kraeved.od.ua/book/booko.php#1950

----------


## Antique

> В 1950 году
> Нархоз всё ещё ютится на улице Дзержинского 1


 Спасибо!

Мне кажется, что под общежитием студентов медицинского института Малахов и Степаненко имели ввиду общежитие 1950-х годов, что на Гагарина, 8. Ведь если оба техникума располагались в одном здании, то и общежитие могло предназначаться для обоих заведений.

----------


## Ranke

Попалась фотография.
Не уверен, что проходила у нас.
Подписано как Старо-базарная площадь
(начало XX века)

О магазине и фабрике ТД "К.М. Яковенко"
упоминается здесь и здесь.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот обнаружил у себя такой бланк. Где находился этот лазарет не знаю.



Адрес то указан, но дома такого на Французском бульваре нет.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> В тему о лагерях. Я в детстве отдыхала в лагере "Юный гагаринец", память говорит, что он был в Черноморке. Кто-то может поправить?


 Напомнили! Есть чУдная тема о пионерских лагерях нашего детства! (ПЧ довольно много и плотно отписывался там). Что-то я туда давно не заходил... Закончился поток воспоминаний? ))))
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=37645&p=36918199&viewfull=1#post36918199
Г.Ы. Что интересно, многие юзеры той темы уже ушли в баню! Вот уж не ожидал от некоторых! А как мы обменивались воспоминаниями!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Можно я вас повеселю. Сам смеялся очень.У нас уже есть такой бульвар -
> "Бульвар Лидерсона" (фото)


 ЛидерСОН -- наш человек! ))))))

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Вот обнаружил у себя такой бланк. Где находился этот лазарет не знаю.
> 
> 
> 
> Адрес то указан, но дома такого на Французском бульваре нет.


 У вас ссылка

http://pixs.ru/showimage/Blank002jp_1470911_19278049.jpg

не работает

----------


## Jorjic

> У вас ссылка
> http://pixs.ru/showimage/Blank002jp_1470911_19278049.jpg
> не работает


 Не знаю. У меня как раз работает. Ссылка правильная.

----------


## Antique

> Не знаю. У меня как раз работает. Ссылка правильная.


 А не могли бы вы перезалить на какой нибудь другой фотохостинг? Что-то неудачно загрузилось - тоже ничего не увидел.




> Попалась фотография.
> Не уверен, что проходила у нас.


 Восхитительно!

----------


## Спокойствие

> У вас ссылка
> 
> http://pixs.ru/showimage/Blank002jp_1470911_19278049.jpg
> 
> не работает


 На Мозилле всё открывается.







> Вот обнаружил у себя такой бланк. Где находился этот лазарет не знаю.
> 
> 
> 
> Адрес то указан, но дома такого на Французском бульваре нет.

----------


## Antique

> Вот обнаружил у себя такой бланк. Где находился этот лазарет не знаю.
> 
> Адрес то указан, но дома такого на Французском бульваре нет.


 Заработало, наверное что-то было с хостингом. Участок этот поглощён санаторием Чкалова. В 1910-м году он принадлежал Мирингу и сейчас имеет № 85/3  -это ресторан "Дача".

----------


## chereshny1958

http://www.odessit.ua/news/odessika/...kcii-foto.html

----------


## Antique

Смешно, пластмассовые оконные рамы. И это памятник архитектуры. Мансарда - как крышка гроба, нужно было скат сделать до низа баллюстрады

А ещё зачем-то часть фасада соседнего дома покрасили, ну не глупцы ли?

----------


## Скруджжж

> В ходе реконструкции была добавлена двухуровневая мансарда. *Вопреки опасениям, надстройка не нарушила архитектуру здания.*


 человечек бредит, хуже той мансарды трудно что либо представить




> Ранее подсмотреть за реконструкцией можно было только с крыш ближайших домов или с бизнес-центра, находящегося рядом - стройку скрыли за высоким тентом .И, вот, занавес убран.


  Скрывали стройку сеткой, а не тентом и тот занавес уже с месяц убран, автор дурак и тормоз

----------


## doc-men

Ещё нашёл довоенное изображение корпуса Политеха на фото ул. Ботанической.
Источник: http://viknaodessa.od.ua


На переднем плане - школа-интернат №2

А на заднем плане один из корпусов ОНПУ. Сейчас это корпус ИЭЭ, в прошлом Машиностроительного техникума.

Подробнее тут

----------


## Antique

Я тут подумал, а не мог ли корпус ИЭЭ быть общежитием, на мой взгляд такие небольшие окна больше подходят для жилого здания, в учебном корпусе скорее всего попытались бы устроить широкие окна.


На сайте теперь много фотографий, которых нет на Одессастори. Вот например Александровский пр. / Еврейская. Видно ещё и скульптуру на доме Тригера:

----------


## doc-men

> а не мог ли корпус ИЭЭ быть общежитием


 А как в этом можно убедиться простому обывателю, имеющему доступ внутрь корпуса?

----------


## Antique

> А как в этом можно убедиться простому обывателю, имеющему доступ внутрь корпуса?


 Не знаю, возможно и никак.

----------


## doc-men

Планировка, которую можно рассмотреть, на фото Люфтваффе. Мне показалась сомнительной в пользу общежития. Большие помещения в сторону улицы больше подходят для нежилых помещений. 
Хотя маленькие - больше  похожие на комнатки, с противоположной стороны.
А с другой стороны, а  почему бы и нет, могли и перепланировать всякими перегородками. В те времена жили весело.

----------


## Ranke

Просматриваю "Новороссийский календарь" за 1851 год
Попалось эскизное изображение храма "Во имя всех Святых угодников Всероссийских", тот что у подножья Потемкинской лестницы был. 
Заложен 1851 году. Снесен в 1933-ем. История здесь и здесь.

  кликабельно

В 1862 году была перестроена в "Николаевскую приморскую церковь"
фото с сайта viknaodessa.od.ua

 первоначальный вид

----------


## Antique

> и здесь.


 Судя по слогу - взято из книги Майстрового.

----------


## OdGen

Полное название этой церкви - Карантинно-портовая Святого Николая и Всех Российских Святых, обычно сокращаемое до "Карантинно-портовая", или просто "портовая", реже "Св. Николая", т.к. еще Ботаническая церковь была тоже Николаевская.

У меня есть копия архивного дело о прошении душеприкзчиков умершего майора Трофима Драгутина от ноября 1868 г. о погребении его и ранее умершей супруги в этой церкви.

Действительно, вторая ссылка - текст из первого издания Майстрового.

----------


## Antique

А часовня имела такое же название?

----------


## Ortodoks1

> А часовня имела такое же название?


 Скорее всего да - св. Николай - покровитель путешествующих.

тут ещё нюанс..

была церковь, или была часовня - это две большие разницы.

Счас, насколько я знаю, построена церковь.

----------


## OdGen

Не могу сказать. Я оперирую только названиями церквей, т.к. много работают в архиве с их метрическими книгами.

----------


## Le Roy

О часовне внизу бульварной лестницы
Действительно, 17 июня 1851 года у подножья бульварной лестницы между Карантинной и Практической гаванями была заложена часовня во имя Всех Святых. При закладке присутствовала Елизавета Ксаверьевна Воронцова. В то же время между губернатором, градоначальником, Строительным комитетом и Епархиальным начальством несколько лет шла переписка о строительстве церкви «на насыпной возвышенности Одесского карантина», которая была необходима для лиц, проходящих карантинное очищение. Староста Сретенской церкви отставной майор Трофим Петрович Драгутин вознамерился взять на свой счет все расходы по строительству этой церкви. Долгие годы дело о строительстве часовни (церкви) гуляло по властным коридорам и лишь в 1861 году часовня была построена и Драгутин подал прошение об освящении ее в отдельную карантинную Портовую церковь. В ноябре 1861 года часовня была принята в карантийное ведомство и 9 мая 1862 года была освящена в отдельную Карантинную церковь во имя Всех Святых Российских и Святителя Николая Мирликийского Худотворца. Првым старостой церкви стал директор Карантийного дома колежский советник Иван Мармусевич. В 1887 году церковь была передана из Карантина в Херсонскую епархию и окончательно стала приходской Портовой Николаевской церковью.

----------


## Antique

> была церковь, или была часовня - это две большие разницы. Счас, насколько я знаю, построена церковь.


 Не о современной церкви речь, а о досоветской. Исходя из фото часовня получила статус церкви благодаря расширению (пристойке придела). Изменения не очень большие.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Не о современной церкви речь, а о досоветской. Исходя из фото часовня получила статус церкви благодаря расширению (пристойке придела). Изменения не очень большие.


 Часовня отличается от церкви наличием Престола.

В часовне можно служить только молебны.

А в церкви можно служить все службы суточного круга.

----------


## Ranke

Соляной промысел. НачалоXX века. Куяльник
 
текст >>>

----------


## Ranke

Дача по ул. Львовской

 источник

----------


## doc-men

Французский бульвар. Прибл. 1958-59 годы. Источник

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Французский бульвар. Прибл. 1958-59 годы.


 Действительно это был Бульвар!

----------


## doc-men

Настолько Бульвар, что я не узнал геолокацию на фото.

----------


## тситарапеС

> Дача по ул. Львовской
> 
>  источник


 Показал фото своей маме, она сказала, что с будущим первым мужем, еще школьниками они залезали на веранду второго этажа, в межсезонье, когда там не жили хозяева, хотя дом-дача всё же охранялся, но что есть невозможного для двух 15-летних подростков, родом из 50-х)?, ведь это было самое высокое строение в округе! Очень интересно, чья дача там была  до революции.

----------


## doc-men

В группе "Одесса" в "Одноклассниках" выложены фото без даты и местоположения.
Разместил Адам Козлевич

----------


## kravshik

Очень необычные фото и ракурсы,но тем и интересно... Спасибо

Первое очень не похоже на Одессу..это так навскидку, а второе и третье сразу что то напомнило, но вот очень знакомо, но пока не приходит на ум..)))
Будем подумать..

1- е фото может тоже и Одесса,только здание могло не сохраниться..

----------


## kravshik

Кстати а не может 1 - е фото быть домом в Барятинском Пер.
Бывшее здание управления ЧМП или что то в этом духе,..похоже

----------


## VicTur

> В группе "Одесса" в "Одноклассниках" выложены фото без даты и местоположения.
> Разместил Адам Козлевич


 Ещё бы разрешение побольше...

----------


## Киров

Среднее фото-Княжеская напротив дома№10.

----------


## doc-men

> Ещё бы разрешение побольше...


 Жмите* здесь* на фото, будет оригинальное разрешение.

----------


## doc-men

Фотографии были взяты у yangura в LJ, оказывается,  вот его изыскания по улице Черноморской.

----------


## Грачиков

H


> Ещё бы разрешение побольше...


  Ребята! Что вы гадаете? Ведь это довольно известные фотографии нечётной стороны ул.Черноморской.

----------


## Ranke

> Показал фото своей маме, она сказала, что с будущим первым мужем, еще школьниками они залезали на веранду второго этажа, в межсезонье, когда там не жили хозяева, хотя дом-дача всё же охранялся, но что есть невозможного для двух 15-летних подростков, родом из 50-х)?, ведь это было самое высокое строение в округе! Очень интересно, чья дача там была  до революции.


 Может быть это дача *Шамие (Шамье)*?
Я. Майстровой описывая Львовскую упоминает, что в довоенных документах проходит "хутор Шамье (пер. Благоева)" и "дача б. Шамье по Львовскому пер."

 вся карта >>>

Месторасположение участка совпадает с нечетной стороной современной улицей Львовской.
Посмотреть у О. Елагина *за 1924 год >>>*

----------


## Скрытик

У ты! Давно я там не ходил  - http://culturemeter.od.ua/na-sabaneevom-mostu-vosstanovili-roskoshnyj-osobnjak-13903/

P.S. - вчера подымался под мостом на авто и не увидел фасад. Все таки за рулем много чего упускаешь...

----------


## Trs

Цвет не совсем правильный. Там под штукатуркой был такой тёмный, бордовый цвет. А покрасили в яркий.

----------


## Скруджжж

Е. Сокольский в ФБ тему цвета разъяснял. И бюстиков в обновлённом фасаде не хватает

----------


## Antique

Ещё в прошлом месяце работы шли, всё забывал сказать. Хочется надеятся, что копии бюстов уже в процессе изготовления.

----------


## kravshik

> Цвет не совсем правильный. Там под штукатуркой был такой тёмный, бордовый цвет. А покрасили в яркий.


 


> Е. Сокольский в ФБ тему цвета разъяснял. И бюстиков в обновлённом фасаде не хватает


 

Ребята!!! скажите все боооольшое спасибо!!!!

сделали наконец такое запущенное здание!!!! я думал что с ним уже все ,оно погибает

и вдруг совершенно неожиданно его привели в чувство!!!!! это ужже огого какой-большой плюс

да какая разница какой цвет фасада...или там бюстика не хватает ,да одно то ,что его отреставрировали уже отлично

----------


## Black Fly

> Ребята!!! скажите все боооольшое спасибо!!!!
> 
> сделали наконец такое запущенное здание!!!! я думал что с ним уже все ,оно погибает
> 
> и вдруг совершенно неожиданно его привели в чувство!!!!! это ужже огого какой-большой плюс
> 
> да какая разница какой цвет фасада...или там бюстика не хватает ,да одно то ,что его отреставрировали уже отлично


 Особенно радует, что никаких мансард сверху не налепили.

----------


## Скрытик

Я не читал у Соколовского объяснения цвета, пропустил на ФБ. Случайно публикацию увидел. Но знаю, что в одесской среде краски быстро выгорают. И думаю, что цвет скоро станет гораздо мягче, плюс писали, что это аутентичный окрас.

----------


## Antique

К тому же нужно сделать скидку на то, что первоначальная краска тоже имеет потерю цвета.

----------


## himan

а что это надстраивается над порто-франко ?

----------


## Jorjic

> а что это надстраивается над порто-франко ?


 Я тоже обратил внимание. Вообще-то там, судя по старым фото, была довольно высокая баллюстрада. Будем надеяться, что это ее восстанавливают.

----------


## himan

> Я тоже обратил внимание. Вообще-то там, судя по старым фото, была довольно высокая баллюстрада. Будем надеяться, что это ее восстанавливают.


 территория внизу должна быть ограждена.
где табличка с инфо об архитекторе, проекте, инженере надсмотра?

по идее ж должен быть реестр по адресам/зданиям разрешений на работы и сроки
или это не про Одессу...

----------


## Antique

> территория внизу должна быть ограждена.
> где табличка с инфо об архитекторе, проекте, инженере надсмотра?
> или это не про Одессу...


 Не про Одессу, это только для новых зданий.

----------


## Скруджжж

> а что это надстраивается над порто-франко ?
> 
> Вложение 10572819


 там упала  лет 10 назад кровля. С тех пор верх здания в каком то недоделанном виде. Банкиры хотели надстроить этаж. 
Те колонны , как минимум , уже пару лет стоят. Посмотрел. Даже в 2011 уже были

----------


## Скруджжж

видели свежий проект?




> *Комплекс гостевых апартаментов*
> 2015 год
> г. Одесса, ул. Канатная, 15
> Общая площадь  4200 м2.
> Конструкции : полный ригельный монолитный железобетонный   каркас ; заполнение наружных ограждающих конструкций – ЮТОНГ
> На первом этаже помещение обслуживания и администрации. Выше – апартаменты под сдачу.

----------


## Trs

Парыж!

----------


## Antique

Скучно. Неказистое скульптурное оформление, никакого полёта мысли. Французская двухэтажная мансарда выглядит нелепо. У этого бюро "Архитектурная группа "Лик"", что ни проект - одно уродство.

----------


## himan

а кто хорошо проектирует и строит ?

----------


## Jorjic

> а кто хорошо проектирует и строит ?


 Важно не то, кто проектирует, а кто эти проекты отбирает и продвигает.

----------


## Скруджжж

> а кто хорошо проектирует и строит ?


 Иных  уж  нет, а  те далече

----------


## Antique

> а кто хорошо проектирует и строит ?


 на вскидку не помню, но это однозначно архитекторы из той когорты, что не занимаются псевдоисторизмом.

----------


## himan

> на вскидку не помню, но это однозначно архитекторы из той когорты, что не занимаются псевдоисторизмом.


 эти что ли ?

----------


## Antique

> эти что ли ?


 Нет, это тоже ретроспективное течение. Одни здания более явно воспроизводят исторические элементы, иные, как это - более условно, но это всё с пометкой "ретро".

----------


## viknaodessa

Господа, кто-то может подсказать местонахождение этого фонтана? Фотографии 1958 года.

----------


## Ortodoks1

Часом, не на территории зверинца?

Не настаиваю, но вполне допустимо.

----------


## Kshisya

Французский бульвар, похожий точно есть

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

viknaodessa, нечто подобное когдато было толи на територии санатория Дружба толи на межрейсовой базе моряков.

----------


## doc-men

> Еще одна победа!
> *Справочник "Одесситъ" за 1900 год
> О. Герзон и М. Келлер*
> Уже доступен к он-лайн просмотру и  скачиванию >>> 
> (*pdf, 41.85Мб)


 Источник.

В справочнике, на который дана ссылка, есть  фотография бывшей водолечебницы, что находилась на территории современного санатория Аркадия (Французский бульвар 40).



Бросилось в глаза, что снимок делали с достаточно большой высоты.

Похоже вот с этого дома:

----------


## Antique

> есть  фотография бывшей водолечебницы,


 Муниципального санатория. В его состав входил и водолечебный корпус, его башни видны в левой части снимка.

----------


## Antique

Жлобская реконструкция торгового дома В. Ф. Трестера - уничтожена мраморная лестница, лепные падуги, оконные рамы, надписи на фасаде: http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=440004&p=59748858&viewfull=1#post  59748858

----------


## kravshik

> Жлобская реконструкция торгового дома В. Ф. Трестера - уничтожена мраморная лестница, лепные падуги, оконные рамы, надписи на фасаде: http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=440004&p=59748858&viewfull=1#post  59748858


 А я опять скажу своё мнение!
Да я согласен,что эта не та реконструкция в полном варианте ,как должно быть,но это и не показушная а именно сделанная под себя,скажем так,


но при этом,сделали и ещё одно запущенное здание

----------


## Trs

Нет. Просто вместо мраморной лестницы сделали «па-багатаму». И это касается многих аспектов этой реконструкции.

----------


## Antique

> но это и не показушная а именно сделанная под себя,скажем так,значит не удавалось уже восстановить лестницу.


 Под себя - это и есть жлобская. А лестница вполне реставрируется, не в таком она и плохом состоянии. Видно же по фото.

----------


## kravshik

> Под себя - это и есть жлобская. А лестница вполне реставрируется, не в таком она и плохом состоянии. Видно же по фото.


 ВПОЛНЕ согласен,уж мраморную лестницу могли оставить...намного красивее и приятнее....когда настоящий мрамор

А вообще интересно ,гранит положили вместо мрамора или поверх???
Или мраморную лестничку отправили кому то на дачу...

----------


## viknaodessa

> viknaodessa, нечто подобное когдато было толи на територии санатория Дружба толи на межрейсовой базе моряков.


 В том-то и вопрос: где?

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

В Дружбе если стоять лицом к зданию  дачи А. Ф. Докса (незнаю сохранилась ли оно) то в правую сторону шла тропинка в сорону Аркадии и там было нечто подобное. Примерно в тех местах где отметил на карте. Про Базу моряков точно утверждать не буду, возможно еще на територии санатория Россия... (подзабыл я тот район уже небыл там лет 15)...

----------


## Ranke

> В Дружбе если стоять лицом к зданию  дачи А. Ф. Докса (незнаю сохранилась ли оно) то в правую сторону шла тропинка в сорону Аркадии и там было нечто подобное. Примерно тут отметил на карте. Про Базу моряков точно утверждать не буду, (подзабыл я тот район уже небыл там лет 15)... да и МБМ уже не осталось...


 Нет. В обведенном месте бывшая танцплощадка.




> Французский бульвар, похожий точно есть


 Не он, но есть сходство по композиции. ФБ, 36 (ОЗШВ)

 foto by Volpacchiotto

----------


## Гидрант

> Господа, кто-то может подсказать местонахождение этого фонтана? Фотографии 1958 года.
> Вложение 10600498 Вложение 10600499


 *Дом отдыха ВЦСПС №5, ул.Морская,5.* С вероятностью больше 90% - остальные оставлю на дублирование этого популярного "креатива" в других аналогичных заведениях  :smileflag: . Но и аллейка на заднем плане, и жилой корпус, смотрящий другой стороной на угол Морской-Уютной, выглядят знакомо. Женщина стоит лицом к морю - метрах в 20-ти от обрыва. 

В 70-е годы, после обустройства склонов там появился камень с надписью о будущей  закладке монумента городу-герою, который должен был увенчать планируемый бульвар-магистраль от вокзала, мимо оперетты и через Отраду к морю. Комплекс задумывался мощный - с огромной лестницей и многофигурной скульптурной композицией, сделанной самим Кербелем. Но реализовано - ни памятник, ни весь проект - так и не было.

----------


## viknaodessa

> *Дом отдыха ВЦСПС №5, ул.Морская,5.* С вероятностью больше 90% - остальные оставлю на дублирование этого популярного "креатива" в других аналогичных заведениях . Но и аллейка на заднем плане, и жилой корпус, смотрящий другой стороной на угол Морской-Уютной, выглядят знакомо. Женщина стоит лицом к морю - метрах в 20-ти от обрыва. 
> 
> В 70-е годы, после обустройства склонов там появился камень с надписью о будущей  закладке монумента городу-герою, который должен был увенчать планируемый бульвар-магистраль от вокзала, мимо оперетты и через Отраду к морю. Комплекс задумывался мощный - с огромной лестницей и многофигурной скульптурной композицией, сделанной самим Кербелем. Но реализовано - ни памятник, ни весь проект - так и не было.


 Простите, запутался: или ВЦСПС №5 - это "Россия", или Отрадная? 
И вот еще картинки этого же фонтана:

----------


## Antique

> Простите, запутался: или ВЦСПС №5 - это "Россия", или Отрадная?


 Россия - санаторий, а речь о доме отдыха. Я правда не знаю ,что там было на Морской, 5, неужели на самом склоне был целый Дом отдыха да ещё и с парком.

----------


## Гидрант

Ой, я обмишулился при наборе   - ДО ВЦСПС № *6*, а не 5.
Вот описание из справочника 1955 г.: 


> Дом отдыха №6 ВЦСПС (Отрада, ул. Морская,5) Расположен на высоком плато на берегу моря, занимает территорию площадью 2,5 гектара, хорошо озелененную декоративными кустами, клумбами, многолетними деревьями. Отдыхающие располагаются в благоустроенных зданиях зимнего типа, что позволяет дому отдыха работать круглый год.


 Ворота с проходной (не слишком строго охраняемой) находились на углу Отрадной и Морской, точнее, Отрадная УПИРАЛАСЬ в них. От ворот к морю и этим нашим "лебедям" вела аллея, метров 50 (потом продолжалась метров на 20 к обрыву, как и писал выше). Прямо от фонтана, параллельно Морской, в сторону Азарова начиналась ещё одна аллея (возможно, именно она видна на второй фотке 1952 г., выложенной сегодня ночью). 
  *Показать скрытый текст* **Если пройти по ней, оставляя справа жилой и лечебный корпуса, выходившие второй стороной на Морскую (стена одного из них была сплошь покрыта огромным плющом), попадали на волейбольно-баскетбольное поле (примерно на траверзе Уютной). Впрочем, играть в футбол там тоже было удобно )))), не считая пары эпизодов со стеклами, когда приходилось спешно смываться через забор - слава богу, не слишком высокий и не сплошной, как сейчас (судя по Яндекс-панорамам). В общем, место было приятное и уютное. Позже - вероятно, уже в начале 70-х  или самом конце 60-x, дом отдыха ликвидировали и там размещались курсы повышения квалификации кулинарных работников. Сейчас, конечно, ландшафт и застройка поменялись до неузнаваемости, появилось множество строений с номерами 5/1, 5/2 и так далее (опять-таки, по Яндексу;  Гугл дает нумерацию: 5, 7, 9) 
  *Показать скрытый текст* **ОЧЕНЬ давно там (и вообще в Отраде) не был. А как-то, случайно попав, испытал непередаваемые чувства от "покращень". Слава богу, ни Катаев, ни Запорожченко, ни Орловы, ни Чопп этого всего вандализма уже не видят.

----------


## Antique

> А как-то, случайно попав, испытал непередаваемые чувства от "покращень".


 Боделан, Гурвиц, Костусев, Труханов. Тут скорее "улучшєнія".




> Сейчас, конечно, ландшафт и застройка поменялись до неузнаваемости, появилось множество строений с номерами 5/1, 5/2 и так далее


 А от санаторных зданий хоть что-то осталось?

----------


## viknaodessa

> Вот описание из справочника...


 Большое спасибо, доставим это в проект, по этому заведению пока ничего не было.
И еще вопрос: где это место, не подскажете? 
Только надо учитывать, что тогда многообразие не поощрялось: такие же девочки так же танцевали и на Куяльнике, и в доме отдыха "Моряк" на Пролетарском бульваре...

----------


## Antique

Не то, чтобы не поощрялось, просто заметно дешевле. Меньше работы скульптора, проще производство. Из одних и тех же форм комбинат мог изготовить десятки скульптур.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Не то, чтобы не поощрялось, просто заметно дешевле. Меньше работы скульптора, проще производство. Из одних и тех же форм комбинат мог изготовить десятки скульптур.


 И контролировать идеологическое содержание легче.
А без неё, идеологии, - никуда.

Все наверное слышали прикол, когда очередной памятник Ильичу был построен с двумя кепками: одна у Ленина на голове, а другая в вытянутой вперёд руке.
При строительстве типового памятника перепутали то ли типовую голову, то ли типовую руку.
Какая-то шутка была ещё про знаменитую девушку с веслом - не помню.

----------


## viknaodessa

> Какая-то шутка была ещё про знаменитую девушку с веслом - не помню.


 На проекте "Старая Одесса в фотографиях" (http://old.odessa.ua) нет ни одной "Девушки с веслом". Кто-то может помочь-поделиться?  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> И контролировать идеологическое содержание легче.
> А без неё, идеологии, - никуда.


 Ну контроль не такая уж и проблема, тут главное скорость и цена, єто самое важное біло. Ведь одновременно нужно было украсить скульптурой огромное количество санаториев при минимуме трат.

----------


## Lively

> На проекте "Старая Одесса в фотографиях" (http://old.odessa.ua) нет ни одной "Девушки с веслом". Кто-то может помочь-поделиться?


 Весла нет, но тема та же. Фотографировал 19 сентября 2004 года. Санаторий "Одесса" (Дзержинского").

----------


## viknaodessa

> Фотографировал 19 сентября 2004 года


 Большое спасибо! Но что бы мы могли взять, пришлите, пожалуйста, фотографию (лучше необработанную  :smileflag: ) на почту редакции [email protected], указав кроме даты - имя фотографа, т.е. свое. Мы стараемся указывать фотографов.

----------


## Antique

> Большое спасибо! Но что бы мы могли взять, пришлите, пожалуйста, фотографию (лучше необработанную ) на почту редакции [email protected], указав кроме даты - имя фотографа, т.е. свое. Мы стараемся указывать фотографов.


 Кстати, а вы не желаете ли увеличить размеры хранимых фотографий? Ныне на сайте они совсем небольшие.

----------


## OdGen

Сегодня состоится заседание историко-топономической комиссии. В связи с известным законом предлагается переименовать ряд районов, улиц и переулков, а также убрать ряд памятников.
В том числе предлагается переименовать Александровский проспект, улицу Белинского, Екатерининскую площадь, Потемкинскую лестницу.

----------


## viknaodessa

> Кстати, а вы не желаете ли увеличить размеры хранимых фотографий? Ныне на сайте они совсем небольшие.


 А почему нет? Но встречный вопрос: а есть на примете меценат, который готов постоянно и навсегда оплачивать хостиг сайта?  :smileflag:

----------


## viknaodessa

> Вот описание из справочника...


 Вопрос как к "спецу по лебедям": а вот этот фонтанчик не подскажете, где мог быть?

----------


## Скрытик

> А почему нет? Но встречный вопрос: а есть на примете меценат, который готов постоянно и навсегда оплачивать хостиг сайта?


 Есть. Но не вашего  :smileflag: 
ОдессаСтори я содержу за свой счет.

----------


## kravshik

> Сегодня состоится заседание историко-топономической комиссии. В связи с известным законом предлагается переименовать ряд районов, улиц и переулков, а также убрать ряд памятников.
> В том числе предлагается переименовать Александровский проспект, улицу Белинского, Екатерининскую площадь, Потемкинскую лестницу.


 мне просто интересно!!??)) а что значит убирать Потемкина?? он что тоже был коммунистом или революционером...

а и еще...памятник Екатерине восстановили,а название площади на который стоит новый памятник надо убирать.....это вообще здраво??!!...

----------


## Antique

> мне просто интересно!!??)) а что значит убирать Потемкина?? он что тоже был коммунистом или революционером...


 В царское время никто не знал, что в городе оказывается есть некая лестница названая в честь Потёмкина.

----------


## viknaodessa

> ОдессаСтори я содержу за свой счет.


 Ну так и за нами никто не стоит. Но вопрос-то был не в этом  :smileflag:

----------


## Скруджжж

> мне просто интересно!!??)) а что значит убирать Потемкина?? он что тоже был коммунистом или революционером...


 Лестница названа в честь одиозного и талантливого фильма с перекрученной историей о варварском обстреле мирного города террористами, захватившими броненосец. Сама личность Потемкина к лестнице никоим не относится

----------


## kravshik

> Лестница названа в честь одиозного и талантливого фильма с перекрученной историей о варварском обстреле мирного города террористами, захватившими броненосец. Сама личность Потемкина к лестнице никоим не относится


 Ну про лестницу это известно.что Потемкинской она названа в честь одноимённого фильма

А вот как таки быть с Екатериной и площадью??

Опять памятник сносить???)))

И Потемкинцев уже назад не поставишь....))) и Екатерину тоже непонятно,

Насчёт названия площади это таки тоже серьёзно???хотят таки переименовывать.....??

----------


## Anchar

> Сегодня состоится заседание историко-топономической комиссии. В связи с известным законом предлагается переименовать ряд районов, улиц и переулков, а также убрать ряд памятников.
> В том числе предлагается переименовать Александровский проспект, улицу Белинского, Екатерининскую площадь, Потемкинскую лестницу.


 а все эти люди таки были коммунистами?)))

----------


## Ortodoks1

> В царское время никто не знал, что в городе оказывается есть некая лестница названая в честь Потёмкина.


 Она названа не в честь Потёмкина.

Это "название" появилось после выхода в свет знаменитого фильма Энзенштейна "Броненосец Потёмкин", в котором много сцен происходит именно на *Великой лестнице* (кажется так она называлась до Эпохи исторического материализма).

----------


## Ortodoks1

> А вот как таки быть с Екатериной и площадью??
> 
> Опять памятник сносить???)))


 А площадь, и улица, не названы в честь Катьки.
Они названы в честь святой Екатерины.
И на месте памятника Катьке должна была стоять церковь в честь святой Екатерины.
Если сохранилось что-то по этому храму - храм надо построить.

----------


## Скрытик

> Н
> А вот как таки быть с Екатериной и площадью??


 А каким боком Екатерина относится к декоммунизации? Да и потемкинцы вроде тоже не были коммунистами.

----------


## Jorjic

> А каким боком Екатерина относится к декоммунизации? Да и потемкинцы вроде тоже не были коммунистами.


 Не волнуйтесь, "бок" найдется. Кому-то (странно, кому бы это?) очень нужно сталкивать лбами одесситов. Результаты выборов для многих тревожные.

----------


## Antique

Значимость Потёмкинцы имеют преимущественно для пропаганды коммунизма. В противном случае никому бы не пришло называть в их честь что-либо в городе.

----------


## Скрытик

Не знаю как с площадью, но памятник скорее всего не тронут. Даже Гордиенко заявил, что приведет РГБ защищать его, если кто позарится. Потому, что политика политикой, а историю родного города нужно чтить.

----------


## kravshik

> А каким боком Екатерина относится к декоммунизации? Да и потемкинцы вроде тоже не были коммунистами.


 Ну вот и я задаю такой же вопрос)))??

----------


## Antique

> Не знаю как с площадью, но памятник скорее всего не тронут. Даже Гордиенко заявил, что приведет РГБ защищать его, если кто позарится. Потому, что политика политикой, а историю родного города нужно чтить.


 Ну так до памятника стояла клумба, чем не история, затем каких-то 20 лет простоял пам. Катерине. По-этому площадь без памятника имеет более аутентичный вид. К тому же он всё равно приблизительная копия.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Не знаю как с площадью, но памятник скорее всего не тронут. Даже Гордиенко заявил, что приведет РГБ защищать его, если кто позарится. Потому, что политика политикой, а историю родного города нужно чтить.


 он против трухи не попрёт, с его рук кормится

----------


## Anchar

Комиссия горсовета отклонила проект проукраинских активистов о переименовании улиц Одессы

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Комиссия горсовета отклонила проект проукраинских активистов о переименовании улиц Одессы


  Ну и слава богу! А улицу Октябрьской революции надо переименовать просто в улицу Революции. Вот какая последняя революция пройдет - в честь нее и будет автоматически называться улица.

----------


## Antique

> Комиссия горсовета отклонила проект проукраинских активистов о переименовании улиц Одессы


 Мда, в комиссии оказывается придворный краевед Труханова. И он то ещё смеет говорить про проходимцев...

Вся суть его подхода выражена им в фразе:



> тут нам не отвертеться


 То есть этот советско-пророссийский гражданин и тут бы отвертелся, если бы мог, только бы его любимые советские названия не трогали.




> а решения принимает сессия горсовета, "есть все основания предполагать, что к нам прислушаются"


 Ну ещё бы. Губарь и Трухановский горсовет, это синонимы.

Правда всё-же наши с подборкой всё-же перегнули палку, дореволюционные названия не следовало трогать, а вот ВОВа уж в городе действительно чересчур много, для памяти войны столько и не нужно названий, такое колличество необходимо было больше нужно для прославления СССР-победителя, чем для увековечивания памяти о событии.




> советскими космонавтами (Терешкова)


 Украинофобский деятель, кстати. Член ЕдРа, одобрил завоевание Крыма.




> даже топонимами, запечатлевшими названия российских городов — а это всего лишь дань уважения иногородним строительным бригадам в новостройках, отметил О.Губарь


 Не убедительно отвертелся. Значения в следствие недавних событий приобрели негативную окраску.

По логике Губаря можно назвать улицу в честь немецкого художника Адольфа Гитлера, ибо деятель культуры - и никаких претензий.
Самое печальное, что краевед Губарь даже особо и не скрывает, что он в сговоре с Трухановым. Неспроста О. И. Губарь оказался в этой комиссии.

----------


## Скрытик

> он против трухи не попрёт, с его рук кормится


 Ничего подобного. Он с Палицей и Беней работает.

----------


## VicTur

> Мда, в комиссии оказывается придворный краевед Труханова. И он то ещё смеет говорить про проходимцев...


 Губарь — специалист, каких мало. В комиссии он на месте. Если б не такие, как он, русофобские фанатики камня на камне не оставили бы от настоящей Одессы.




> для памяти войны столько и не нужно названий, такое колличество необходимо было больше нужно для прославления СССР-победителя, чем для увековечивания памяти о событии.


 Можно подумать, что СССР не победил в войне...
Собственно, тут и комментировать особо не стоит. Сапиэнти, как говорится, сат.




> Не убедительно отвертелся. Значения в следствие недавних событий приобрели негативную окраску.


 Приобрели, да. Исключительно в головах русофобских фанатиков. А с нормальной точки зрения недавние события слишком ничтожны, чтобы вбить клин между двумя братскими странами (чтобы там ни молола фашистская пропаганда русско-украинских СМИ).

----------


## vado

губарь сепаратюга каких мало, если Фантомас с подручными не даст восторжествовать справедливости, за него это сделает Михо.
P.S. это ж каким надо быть шмоком шоб жукова героем войны считать?А городу нашему кроме декоммунизации,ещё и дерашизация нужна!И парашинских вдёсныцеловальников гражданства украинского лишать нещадно!

----------


## Antique

> Губарь — специалист, каких мало. В комиссии он на месте. Если б не такие, как он, русофобские фанатики камня на камне не оставили бы от настоящей Одессы.


 Это просто слова и не более чем. Украинофоб на защите Одессы - не смешите мои тапочки. А настоящая Одесса - это значит брежневские названия улиц. Хороша Одесса, чтобы мы без неё делали...




> Можно подумать, что СССР не победил в войне...
> Собственно, тут и комментировать особо не стоит. Сапиэнти, как говорится, сат.


 В мире много чего произошло, но это не повод делать из события фетиш. В СССР это нужно было для объединения народов в один, для разжигания ненависти к не коммунистическим странам. В конце концов кроме этой военной победы и Октября каких-то значимых побед не было. Эта фетишизация ВОВ - настоящие безумие Брежневских времён.




> Приобрели, да. Исключительно в головах русофобских фанатиков. А с нормальной точки зрения недавние события слишком ничтожны, чтобы вбить клин между двумя братскими странами (чтобы там ни молола фашистская пропаганда русско-украинских СМИ).


 Вы передёргиваете, то что в называете русофобией есть  отторжение навязанного русификацией. Братские народы - это советское клише давно отжившие своё. Как и ВОВ использовалось для идеологического скрепления республик.  Если уж и братья, то все люди, а не только те, что говорят на похожем языке.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Ничего подобного. Он с Палицей и Беней работает.


 Он агитировал за Труханова. Без материальной заинтересованности , наверняка, не обошлось

----------


## Скрытик

> Он агитировал за Труханова. Без материальной заинтересованности , наверняка, не обошлось


 Давайте не будем придумывать то, чего никогда не было. Марк агитировал за Боровика. Почитайте его страницу на Фейсбуке.

----------


## Скруджжж

> *Давайте не будем* придумывать то, чего никогда не было. Марк агитировал за Боровика. Почитайте его страницу на Фейсбуке.


 давайте не будем, поскольку агитировал он за Труханова. Страницу в ФБ читаю



> Марк Гордиенко
> 21 жовтня ·
> 
> Казус Боровика и феномен Саакашвили.
> Боровик , это казус феномена Саакашвили.
> Боровик не виноватый , что эпический Миша выбрал его на роль мера Одессы.
> Без Саакашвили за Боровика проголосовало бы человек 20 , под дланью великого грузинского реформатора за него может проголосовать 20 процентов избирателей.
> И это действительно казус ...
> Лично я, вырываюсь из этого казусного феномена , простым решением : Я поддерживаю и мне нравятся тренды которые задает Саакашвили , но я , как одессит , никогда не проголосую за БОРОВИЧКА...
> Губернаторы приходят и уходят , а куда будут деваться боровички ?

----------


## besedin

Добрый день!
В поисках фото производственных фондов фабрики несгораемых касс, сложного литья Берндта Густава на ул. Мастерская! Пожалуйста, помогите!

----------


## Aissa

К черту все...
Лучше бы преобразили сквер, а не очередной автосалон строили (( печалька(( 

МЭРИЯ РАЗРЕШИЛА УНИЧТОЖИТЬ СКВЕР В ЦЕНТРЕ ОДЕССЫ РАДИ АВТОСАЛОНА



> Одесса стремительно лишается зеленых зон в исторической части города. Вслед за вырубкой деревьев на Французском бульваре и уничтожением аллеи в Аркадии дело дошло и до скверов.
> 
> На этот раз в прицел застройщиков попал единственный кусочек зеленой природы в районе порта – сквер Жанны Лябурб. Недавно территорию в 0,51 гектара под «Тещиным мостом» обнесли забором, за которым работает строительная техника.
> 
> Дальше в источнике

----------


## Jaak Logus

В каких границах располагается скв. Жанны Лябурб?

----------


## Ortodoks1

> В каких границах располагается скв. Жанны Лябурб?


 Я видел кучу бигбордов с рекламой деяний Трухи, типа "определены границы парков".
Так вот, боюсь, что границы этого сквера не определены в силу того, что он вже списан с баланса Зелентреста.
Нет?

----------


## vado

Одно из самых красивых старых  зданий в Украине, паровой цех завода Краян в Одессе пилят на металл. Прощай Хогвартс

----------


## Antique

А ещё один красивый заводской корпус - общества Французской ваксы на Головковской тоже обречён на уничтожение. Депутаты проголосовали за снос.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Одно из самых красивых старых  зданий в Украине, паровой цех завода Краян в Одессе пилят на металл. Прощай Хогвартс


 была статья в СМИ, где собственник обещал на демонтаже ржавых балок остановиться, стены не трогать

----------


## тситарапеС

> была статья в СМИ, где собственник обещал на демонтаже ржавых балок остановиться, стены не трогать


 Эти "ржавые балки" по качеству превосходят в разы тот металл, который сейчас можно приобрести на базах. У меня гаражные ворота стояли с 1970-го, ну и коробку сверху образовывал двутавровый швеллер 150 мм, купленный "через забор" в Одесском порту. Швеллер был походу с какого-то демонтажа, судя по круглым головкам заклепок, приклеенных толстым слоем краски, не знаю, какого ода он выпуска. Четыре года назад я поменял ворота на модные нынче ролеты, пришлось слегка подрезать коробку. В итоге два поперечных среза болгаркой открыты всем ветрам и дождям все эти 4 года и поверхность среза не то что не ржавая, а даже не потускнела, как будто час назад резали. Если балки в порту были такого качества, я не берусь и предположить, что ложилось в основу более технологичных узлов в те времена.  К слову, металлический козырек моих новых роллет, покрытый тремя слоями полимерной краски по краю уже начал ржаветь...

----------


## Jorjic

> была статья в СМИ, где собственник обещал на демонтаже ржавых балок остановиться, стены не трогать


 Остановятся они, как же, держи карман. Появится куча актов экспертизы, что это все аварийное и реставрации не подлежит. А то и без актов, просто так снесут, скажут, что случайно. Как гостиница Империал на Дерибасовской.

----------


## Melomanka

> А ещё один красивый заводской корпус - общества Французской ваксы на Головковской тоже обречён на уничтожение. Депутаты проголосовали за снос.


 Я правильно поняла? Будут сносить здание Холодмаша?

----------


## Aissa

> СКВЕР В ЦЕНТРЕ ОДЕССЫ УХОДИТ ПОД АВТОСАЛОН: ПРОКУРАТУРА ПОДАЛА В СУД НА МЭРИЮ
> _Областная прокуратура подала иск к мэрии Одессы, требуя остановить строительство выставочного центра в центре города. Речь идет о начале строительных работ в сквере Жанны Лябурб под «Тещиным мостом».
> 
> Таким образом, в прокуратуре отреагировали на публикацию 368.media о том, что вместо сквера здесь построят автосалон Lexus.
> «Надзорники» требуют признать незаконными градостроительные условия и ограничения застройки участка и отменить их. Согласно Генплану, здесь расположена зеленая зона. Дело будет рассматривать окружной административный суд.
> 
> «Надзорники» требуют признать незаконными градостроительные условия и ограничения застройки участка и отменить их. Согласно Генплану, здесь расположена зеленая зона. Дело будет рассматривать окружной административный суд._


 печаль

----------


## Antique

> Я правильно поняла? Будут сносить здание Холодмаша?


 Этот корпус 1970 - 1980-х годов тоже снесут, но я говорил о старинном, оно находится южнее, в глубине территории, но с улицы видно.

----------


## Antique

Я составил схему строительных периодов Общества французской ваксы (Холодмаша). Снесут всё, кроме корпусов переделанных в офисные центры на Михайловской улицы. Жалко и админздание начала ХХ века и корпус 1930-х тоже. Последний довольно примечательный даже в перестроенном виде, но это мало кто понимает.

----------


## Melomanka

Спасибо, Antique... 
Я почему спросила... Моя семья в 60-х годах жила на ул. Калинина (Головковской), у меня даже есть фотография на фоне этого завода.  За высоким забором  - старинное здание с красивыми окнами.  Возможно, это оно и есть...
Если интересно  - выложу).

----------


## Antique

> За высоким забором  - старинное здание с красивыми окнами.  Возможно, это оно и есть... Если интересно  - выложу).


 Ну конечно, оно, такое краснокирпичное. Жалко потерять. А фотографию конечно же интересно посмотреть!

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

Вот какие выбраны имена для переименования улиц:

Ул. Пионерская (Приморский р-н) – ул. Братьев Фраполли (архитекторы);
ул. Октябрьской революции (Киевский р-н) – Ефима Геллера (шахматист);
ул. Коминтерна (Малиновский р-н) – Петра Лещенко (певец);
ул. Колхозная (Киевский р-н) – Иосифа Тимченко (изобретатель киноаппарата);
ул. Петровского (Малиновский р-н) – Ефима Фесенко (типограф);
ул. Чапаева (Малиновский р-н) – Павла Вирского (балетмейстер);
ул. Щорса (Малиновский р-н) — Святослава Рихтера (музыкант);
ул. Затонского (Суворовский р-н) – Давида Ойстраха (музыкант);
ул. Куйбышева (Приморский) – Старорезничная (старое название);
Ленинградское шоссе – Киевское шоссе (старое название).

Переулки:

Пер. Колхозный (Приморский р-н) – пер. Резницкий (старое название);
Пер. Первый Колхозный (Киевский р-н) – Сергея Уточкина;
Пер. Второй колхозный (Киевский р-н) – Сергея Эйзенштейна;
Первый Стахановский пер. – Крушельницкий (оперная певица);
Четвертый Стахановский пер. — Крыжановский (театральный деятель);
Третий Стахановский пер. – Стурдзы;
Второй Стахановский пер. – Скальковского (историк-археолог);
Пер. Щорса – Гинзбурга (публицист);
Пер. Чапаева – Яхненко (промышленник);

Кроме улиц и переулков, принято решение рекомендовать переименовать парк Ленинского комсомола в парк Савицкого (промышленник, создатель прудов).

http://odessa1.com/news/rihtera-oystrayha-leschenko-uvekovechat.html

Вроде еще что-то говорилось об ул Гайдара? Передумали?
А его -то за что - за "Голубую чашку" и Мальчиша-Кибальчиша, да геройскую смерть под Киевом?

----------


## Trs

Жаль, что улицу Скворцова процесс обошёл стороной. Можно было бы вернуть ей историческое название Молчановская. Молчановы, в отличие от ленинского наркома финансов, хотя бы на ней жили.

----------


## doc-men

И Шарлатанский жаль не вернул свое название, а так было бы кстати для Юракадемии.

----------


## Kamin

в 2006 году ул. Пионерская была переименована в ул. Сергея Варламова. Так что будем еще раз Пионерскую переименовывать?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вроде еще что-то говорилось об ул Гайдара? Передумали?
> А его -то за что - за "Голубую чашку" и Мальчиша-Кибальчиша, да геройскую смерть под Киевом?


  Мало ли кто геройскую смерть принял.
 Малюта Скуратов, например.
А Голиков-Гайдар,многих людей невинных- жизни лишил, во время Гражданской войны, служа в Хакасии.
Даже его товарищи, возмутились такому бесчинству и выгнали его со службы.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Вот какие выбраны имена для переименования улиц:
> 
> ...
> 
> Вроде еще что-то говорилось об ул Гайдара? Передумали?
> А его -то за что - за "Голубую чашку" и Мальчиша-Кибальчиша, да геройскую смерть под Киевом?


 А Машка Гайдар позволит какое-то переименование???

----------


## Скруджжж

ещё бы Полицейской ,Гулевой, Петропавловской вернуть свои имена

----------


## Antique

О, вот Ленинградская - сущий атавизм, уже и Ленинграда давно нет, а дело живёт.

----------


## Скруджжж

помимо декоммунизации нужно провести дерусификацию

----------


## ruslanyd

> в 2006 году ул. Пионерская была переименована в ул. Сергея Варламова. Так что будем еще раз Пионерскую переименовывать?


 Куйбышева тоже уже несколько лет как Старорезничная

----------


## viknaodessa

Фотография эта - из архива санатория "Одесса". Только вот место никто уже подсказать не может...

Известно только, что остаток своих дней скульптура провела на территории, которую занимает санаторий "Одесса" (в девичестве "Дзержинского"), вот фото:

Помогите, кто чем может!  :smileflag:

----------


## VicTur

> А Голиков-Гайдар,многих людей невинных- жизни лишил, во время Гражданской войны, служа в Хакасии.
> Даже его товарищи, возмутились такому бесчинству и выгнали его со службы.


 Гайдаровские массовые убийства — обычные байки в духе времени. А вот то, что писатель он великолепный, — факт.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Гайдаровские массовые убийства — обычные байки в духе времени. А вот то, что писатель он великолепный, — факт.


 Почему байки? 
Никто из его биографов этого не отрицает.
 Спорят только о цифрах.
И не всех он расстреливал. 
Под лёд опускал приговорённых.
 Ему эти убиенные, потом всю жизнь снились и это он записал в своём дневнике.
 Обыкновенный психопат-алкоголик.
Во время Гражданской войны, таких много было. 
За садизм его с армии и попёрли. Даже по меркам частей ЧОНа, его жесткость была чрезмерной.

А писательский талант-дело вкуса. Кому-то -Бальзак нравится. Кому-то Донцова. Кому-то -Гайдар. Все жанры хороши, кроме скучного.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> в 2006 году ул. Пионерская была переименована в ул. Сергея Варламова. Так что будем еще раз Пионерскую переименовывать?


 При Костусеве ей вернули старое название. Говорят, в 80-е ее попытались переименовать в Сплитскую, но местные жители как-то умудрились отстоять пионеров.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> При Костусеве ей вернули старое название. Говорят, в 80-е ее попытались переименовать в Сплитскую, но местные жители как-то умудрились отстоять пионеров.


 У Одессы много городов-побратимов и не все они отображены в названиях улиц. Комиссия могла бы учесть это и были бы у нас улицы Валенсийская, Ливерпульская, Александрийская и т.п.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> У Одессы много городов-побратимов и не все они отображены в названиях улиц. Комиссия могла бы учесть это и были бы у нас улицы Валенсийская, Ливерпульская, Александрийская и т.п.


  Отсутствие улиц компенсировалось когда-то названиями прогулочных катеров.

----------


## FIGOWA

> При Костусеве ей вернули старое название. Говорят, в 80-е ее попытались переименовать в Сплитскую, но местные жители как-то умудрились отстоять пионеров.


 и сейчас Пионерскую реально отстоять, - в переводе с иносранного пионер означает первопроходец, и пускай декоммуняки докажут мне обратное...

----------


## Скрытик

> и сейчас Пионерскую реально отстоять, - в переводе с иносранного пионер означает первопроходец, и пускай декоммуняки докажут мне обратное...


 Я тоже был пионером. Но сегодня я этим уже не горжусь. Зомбирование начиналось с октябрят, переходило к пионерам, а потом и комсомольцы подоспевали. Особым шиком было стать коммунистом, но это уже особая история. 
Ну вот реально - как можно жалеть о куске истории, в котором уничтожили миллионы самых лучших людей???

----------


## Antique

> и сейчас Пионерскую реально отстоять, - в переводе с иносранного пионер означает первопроходец, и пускай декоммуняки докажут мне обратное...


 Это, как говорят у нас в Одессе две большие разницы. И доказывать никто ничего не должен, время не подразумевает иного толкования. Перед тем как попытаться выкрутиться следовало бы ознакомиться хотя бы с монографией Майстрового, где сообщается про обстоятельства переименования. Вы не найдёте дураков, которые поверят в ваши сказки.




> При Костусеве ей вернули старое название. Говорят, в 80-е ее попытались переименовать в Сплитскую, но местные жители как-то умудрились отстоять пионеров.


 В телефонном справочнике за 1983 год встречается название Сплитская.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> и сейчас Пионерскую реально отстоять, - в переводе с иносранного пионер означает первопроходец, и пускай декоммуняки докажут мне обратное...


 Дело Гепы живёт и процветает.

Тот нашёл в Харькове хирурга Дзержинского и в честь него называет район города.

А у нас улицу называют в честь героев Фенимора Купера.

----------


## Antique

> Тот нашёл в Харькове хирурга Дзержинского и в честь него называет район города.


 Это же ещё в СССР придумали.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Я тоже был пионером. Но сегодня я этим уже не горжусь. Зомбирование начиналось с октябрят, переходило к пионерам, а потом и комсомольцы подоспевали. Особым шиком было стать коммунистом, но это уже особая история. 
> Ну вот реально - как можно жалеть о куске истории, в котором уничтожили миллионы самых лучших людей???


 ни саму историю, ни какие-то её куски жалеть не надо, её надо помнить и извлекать из неё уроки, а то грабли они такие...

----------


## FIGOWA

> Это, как говорят у нас в Одессе две большие разницы. И доказывать никто ничего не должен, время не подразумевает иного толкования. Перед тем как попытаться выкрутиться следовало бы ознакомиться хотя бы с монографией Майстрового, где сообщается про обстоятельства переименования. Вы не найдёте дураков, которые поверят в ваши сказки.
> 
> 
> В телефонном справочнике за 1983 год встречается название Сплитская.


 ну расскажи нам, пожалуйста, как описывает Я.Я. историю появления Пионерской улицы...

----------


## FIGOWA

> Дело Гепы живёт и процветает.
> 
> Тот нашёл в Харькове хирурга Дзержинского и в честь него называет район города.
> 
> А у нас улицу называют в честь героев Фенимора Купера.


 Харьковский завод ФЭД тоже в честь этого хирурга назван???

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Харьковский завод ФЭД тоже в честь этого хирурга назван???


 Уверен - нет.
Но вопрос-то не ко мне, а к Гепе: хирург Дзержинский - это прод его воспалённого сознания

----------


## VicTur

> Уверен - нет.
> Но вопрос-то не ко мне, а к Гепе: хирург Дзержинский - это прод его воспалённого сознания


 Кстати, а верите ли вы, что Дзержинский написал «Тихий Дон» и «Поднятую целину»? Не торопитесь с ответом, подумайте...
(Извините за отклонение от темы: просто к слову пришлось.)

----------


## FIGOWA

> Уверен - нет.
> Но вопрос-то не ко мне, а к Гепе: хирург Дзержинский - это прод его воспалённого сознания


 но зато этот вопрос к тебе:
пионер=первооткрыватель - это уже плод *МОЕГО* воспалённого сознания???

----------


## Ortodoks1

> но зато этот вопрос к тебе:
> пионер=первооткрыватель - это уже плод *МОЕГО* воспалённого сознания???


 Если говорить о том, что улица Пионерская названа именно в честь некиих первооткрывателей, а не в честь членов Всесоюзной пионерской организации СССР имени тов. Ленина, то безусловно "Да".




> Кстати, а верите ли вы, что Дзержинский написал «Тихий Дон» и «Поднятую целину»? Не торопитесь с ответом, подумайте...
> (Извините за отклонение от темы: просто к слову пришлось.)


 Мама Николая Васильевича Гоголя (у неё было не всё в порядке с головой) говаривала, что её Николаша (так она ласково называла сына) написал кучу книг, написанных другими авторами, и сделал огромное количество изобретений, например - железную дорогу.

----------


## Shunter

улицу Щорса переименовать в Курсаковскую.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> улицу Щорса переименовать в Курсаковскую.


 Ну?
И нормально - центральная улица Курсак.

----------


## Гидрант

"Курсаковская" звучит весьма коряво, да и не было такого ИСТОРИЧЕСКОГО названия этой магистрали. Фортепьянный Рихтер тоже, на мой вкус, с обликом улицы не вяжется.
 А вот дать ей имя Уточкина (которого, по предложению комиссии, хотят увековечить в каком-то задрипанном бывшеколхозном переулке Киевского района) было бы более уместно: и "по чину" (известности и заслугам) не менее, чем Святославу Теофиловичу, положено, и аэродром с взлетающими самолетами рядом, и улица (или всё-таки квартал?) с названием "Центральный Аэропорт" ... в общем, ассоциативный ряд более адекватный

----------


## Viacheslaw

> "Курсаковская" звучит весьма коряво, да и не было такого ИСТОРИЧЕСКОГО названия этой магистрали. Фортепьянный Рихтер тоже, на мой вкус, с обликом улицы не вяжется.
>  А вот дать ей имя Уточкина (которого, по предложению комиссии, хотят увековечить в каком-то задрипанном бывшеколхозном переулке Киевского района) было бы более уместно: и "по чину" (известности и заслугам) не менее, чем Святославу Теофиловичу, положено, и аэродром с взлетающими самолетами рядом, и улица (или всё-таки квартал?) с названием "Центральный Аэропорт" ... в общем, ассоциативный ряд более адекватный


 Комиссия *специально* подобрала такие названия улиц, чтобы они не прижились, с надеждой, что через несколько лет будет повод вернуть совковые наименования.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> "Курсаковская" звучит весьма коряво


 Ну, в этом плане таки да.
А как её именовали до эпохи исторического материализма?

----------


## Antique

> "Курсаковская" звучит весьма коряво


 Нормально звучит. Да и это дело привычки, вот к советским названиям многие так привыкли, что не могут представить город без них.

----------


## Ortodoks1

А если не Курсаковская, а Курсакская?
Или просто Курсаки

----------


## viknaodessa

Нет основания не верить подписи, но что она означает? Где такое могло быть?

----------


## FIGOWA

> Если говорить о том, что улица Пионерская названа именно в честь некиих первооткрывателей, а не в честь членов Всесоюзной пионерской организации СССР имени тов. Ленина, то безусловно "Да".


 ну покажи-ка тогда ты мне, где я хоть словом обмолвился в честь кого/чего названа улица Пионерская... если внимательно перечитать мой пост, то можно увидеть, что я там указал на происхождение слова "Пионер", но никак не названия улицы...

----------


## Ortodoks1

> ну покажи-ка тогда ты мне, где я хоть словом обмолвился в честь кого/чего названа улица Пионерская... если внимательно перечитать мой пост, то можно увидеть, что я там указал на происхождение слова "Пионер", но никак не названия улицы...


 А мне абсолютно не интересно происхождение слова "пионер".
Зато мне очень сильно интересно то, что улица Пионерская названа в честь советских пионеров.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ну, в этом плане таки да.
> А как её именовали до эпохи исторического материализма?


 А ее тогда не существовало вообще. Потом появился маленький кусочек вдоль хутора Вышинского. Возможно она называлась 5-я Вышинская. А потом это все переросло в 5-ю Степную.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> А ее тогда не существовало вообще. Потом появился маленький кусочек вдоль хутора Вышинского. Возможно она называлась 5-я Вышинская. А потом это все переросло в 5-ю Степную.


 Кстати, а что если бы всё переименовать в Линии Курсаки?

----------


## _liberty_

а в честь кого названа улица Картамышевская?

----------


## Гидрант

> А ее тогда не существовало вообще. Потом появился маленький кусочек вдоль хутора Вышинского. Возможно она называлась 5-я Вышинская. А потом это все переросло в 5-ю Степную.


 Да уж... представляю марлезонский балет, если кто-то предложит переименовать Щорса в Вышинского  :smileflag: . 

ПС. Курсак, насколько я знаю, в тюркских языках означает "живот, утроба". Это случайное совпадение или именно такая этимология этого топонима?

----------


## Antique

> а в честь кого названа улица Картамышевская?


 Согласно хорошей и доступной в продаже книге "Яков Майстровой. История Одессы в названиях улиц" Картамышевская названа в честь Вонифатия Картамышева.




> ПС. Курсак, насколько я знаю, в тюркских языках означает "живот, утроба". Это случайное совпадение или именно такая этимология этого топонима?


 Вполне может быть. Согласно известной книге  "Яков Майстровой. История Одессы в названиях улиц" земля пренадлежала греку по фамилии Курсаки. Фамилии всегда имеют какой-то смысл, может это и аналог фамилии Брюхов.

----------


## Trs

> Курсаки
Нет, это по фамилии грека, который когда-то владел там крупным участком. Эту версию приводит Майстровой.

Картамышевская — по купцу Картамышеву, который выстроил на ней дом(а).

----------


## _liberty_

спасибо. А то знакомая спросила. Те что смогла объяснить названия объяснила. А эту не знала. Но догадывалась, что скорее всего в честь какого-то купца или промышленника.

----------


## Shunter

Щорса была 5-я Степная.

----------


## doc-men

Что это? 10-ая станция БФ?



Мне почему-то Малый Фонтан привиделся.

----------


## Гидрант

И мне примерно там же "привиделось"  :smileflag: ... только правильнее уже считать это почти Аркадией. Очень характерные подпорные стенки, терасса, а также душевые в левом углу. На верхней дороге над ними должен быть туалет (но фото явно ДО намыва песка, поэтому, возможно, он ещё и не построен - помнится, появился где-то ближе к середине 60-х), дальше (за пределами снимка) будет лестница в санаторий "Приморье". А на правом фланге за спинами дамочек с зонтиками не влезший в кадр ресторан "Жемчужина".  У 10-й станции совсем другая конфигурация берега.

----------


## Спокойствие

> но зато этот вопрос к тебе:
> пионер=первооткрыватель - это уже плод *МОЕГО* воспалённого сознания???


   Словарь Даля.
* ПИОНЕР
м. франц. воин для земляных работ; пионеры, как и саперы, принадлежат к инженерам: их обязанность пролагать дороги. Есть и конные пионеры. Пионерный заступ.
*
 Этимологический русскоязычный словарь Фасмера

* стар. пионир, 1705 г., Письма и бумаги Петра В.; см. Смирнов 227. Заимств. через нем. Рiоniеr (с XVII в.; см. Шульц–Баслер 2, 537) из франц. pionnier, рiоn – первонач. "пехотинец", народнолат. реdоnеm (Клюге-Гетце 447; Гамильшег, ЕW 696).*

----------


## VicTur

> Мама Николая Васильевича Гоголя (у неё было не всё в порядке с головой) говаривала, что её Николаша (так она ласково называла сына) написал кучу книг, написанных другими авторами, и сделал огромное количество изобретений, например - железную дорогу.


 Ну, в отличие от Николая Васильевича насчёт Дзержинского и «Тихого Дона» — всё правда.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Словарь Даля.
> * ПИОНЕР
> м. франц. воин для земляных работ; пионеры, как и саперы, принадлежат к инженерам: их обязанность пролагать дороги. Есть и конные пионеры. Пионерный заступ.
> *
>  Этимологический русскоязычный словарь Фасмера
> 
> * стар. пионир, 1705 г., Письма и бумаги Петра В.; см. Смирнов 227. Заимств. через нем. Рiоniеr (с XVII в.; см. Шульц–Баслер 2, 537) из франц. pionnier, рiоn – первонач. "пехотинец", народнолат. реdоnеm (Клюге-Гетце 447; Гамильшег, ЕW 696).*


 Онлайн-переводчик в помощь

----------


## Спокойствие

> Онлайн-переводчик в помощь


  Читайте лучше- Фасмера и Даля.
Это были большие знатоки языка. 
И происхождение слова "пионер", они знали получше современных разработчиков "онлайн-переводчиков".

----------


## Antique

> Читайте лучше- Фасмера и Даля.
> Это были большие знатоки языка. 
> И происхождение слова "пионер", они знали получше современных разработчиков "онлайн-переводчиков".


 Просто этот переводчик подходит участнику, так как сия программа по причине скудности её базы данных не даёт нежелательных толкований.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Читайте лучше- Фасмера и Даля.
> Это были большие знатоки языка. 
> И происхождение слова "пионер", они знали получше современных разработчиков "онлайн-переводчиков".


 


> Просто этот переводчик подходит участнику, так как сия программа по причине скудности её базы данных не даёт нежелательных толкований.


 я не спорю, что эти два товарища являются большими знатоками *русского* языка, оба говорят, что слово "пионер" в русский язык пришло из французского (pionnier), и я с ними в этом полностью согласен, и даже не спорил на эту тему!!!
если внимательно прочитаете мои посты с начала разговора об улице Пионерской, то увидите, что я говорил об одном из вариантов перевода слова пионер с французского на русский, но никак не обратно!!!
кстати, по Далю: пролагать дороги - чем не первопроходцы???
жду дальнейших возражений...

----------


## Ortodoks1

> жду дальнейших возражений...


 Возражение только одно:

забалтывание предмета переименования в стиле Гепы.

При чём тут всякие первопроходцы, если улица названа в честь Всесоюзной пионерской организации имени В. И. Ленина

----------


## Sposata

> Возражение только одно:
> 
> забалтывание предмета переименования в стиле Гепы.
> 
> При чём тут всякие первопроходцы, если улица названа в честь Всесоюзной пионерской организации имени В. И. Ленина


 так зачем переименовывать, если можно поменять свое отношение в названию?!

----------


## Trs

Потому что ложечки нашлись, а осадочек остался. Это не улица Лазарева, куда можно добавить «адмирала», чтобы изменить смысл.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Возражение только одно:
> 
> забалтывание предмета переименования в стиле Гепы.
> 
> При чём тут всякие первопроходцы, если улица названа в честь Всесоюзной пионерской организации имени В. И. Ленина


 а я где-то говорил, что улица Пионерская названа в честь "всяких первопроходцев"? ни разу не было этого... я только обратил внимание на другие трактовки слова *пионер*... но всем почему видится только всесоюзная детская организация...

----------


## FIGOWA

> так зачем переименовывать, если можно поменять свое отношение в названию?!


 правильно говоришь!!! а если учесть французские корни слова *пионер* и вклад французов в развитие Одессы...

----------


## Ortodoks1

> так зачем переименовывать, если можно поменять свое отношение в названию?!


 Гепа № 2

Простите за шутку.

Так можно призывать поменять своё отношение к мужу-алкащу - он живёт по принципу "В такое тяжёлое время бросать пить: это подло по отношению к государству".

----------


## Ortodoks1

> а я где-то говорил, что улица Пионерская названа в честь "всяких первопроходцев"? ни разу не было этого... я только обратил внимание на другие трактовки слова *пионер*... но всем почему видится только всесоюзная детская организация...


 Потому, что она названа в честь всяких проходимцев, а не первопроходцев.

----------


## Sposata

> Гепа № 2
> 
> Простите за шутку.
> 
> Так можно призывать поменять своё отношение к мужу-алкащу - он живёт по принципу "В такое тяжёлое время бросать пить: это подло по отношению к государству".


 можете шутить если вам смешно... но вот равнение ваше мне не понять наверное никогда - потому как нельзя сравнивать несравнимое!

----------


## Ortodoks1

> можете шутить если вам смешно... но вот равнение ваше мне не понять наверное никогда - потому как нельзя сравнивать несравнимое!


 Все дело в том, что я был в пионерах, и жил за железным занавесом, а некоторые люди нет.
Поэтому я не ностальгирую за тем временем, а им оно видеться некиим "прекрасным далёко".

----------


## FIGOWA

> Потому, что она названа в честь всяких проходимцев, а не первопроходцев.


 дети в возрасте 9-10 лет, вступившие в пионеры, по твоему уже проходимцы????????????? интересно...

----------


## FIGOWA

> Все дело в том, что я был в пионерах, и жил за железным занавесом, а некоторые люди нет.
> Поэтому я не ностальгирую за тем временем, а им оно видеться некиим "прекрасным далёко".


 значит ты тоже проходимец???

----------


## Sposata

> Все дело в том, что я был в пионерах, и жил за железным занавесом, а некоторые люди нет.
> Поэтому я не ностальгирую за тем временем, а им оно видеться некиим "прекрасным далёко".


 может я и не жила в те времена, но совершенно не вижу необходимости в переименовании улицы в данном случае. Была бы это улицы Ленина, ладно, еще можно понять...

----------


## Antique

> так зачем переименовывать, если можно поменять свое отношение в названию?!


 Чтобы полностью убрать отсылки к предыдущему названию. Ничто не должно напоминать о пионерах. Это же Ленинюгенд. С одной стороны вроде бы организация пыталась привить некие хорошие качества, с другой - пропагандистский инструмент КПСС. Кроме всего прочего это была повинность.




> Пионер предан Родине, партии, коммунизму.
> Пионер — юный строитель коммунизма — трудится и учится для блага Родины, готовится стать её защитником.

----------


## Sposata

> Чтобы полностью убрать отсылки к предыдущему названию. Ничто не должно напоминать о пионерах. Это же Ленинюгенд. С одной стороны вроде бы организация прививала доброту, инициативу, с другой - пропагандистский инструмент КПСС.


  а что это даст? была у нас такая история и что теперь. нашим потомкам мы оставим лучшие воспоминания??

----------


## FIGOWA

> Чтобы полностью убрать отсылки к предыдущему названию. Ничто не должно напоминать о пионерах. Это же Ленинюгенд. С одной стороны вроде бы организация прививала доброту, инициативу, с другой - пропагандистский инструмент КПСС.


 а давай всё убирать с лица земли, что хоть как-то напоминает нам те самые ненавистные советские времена?

----------


## Antique

> а давай всё убирать с лица земли, что хоть как-то напоминает нам те самые ненавистные советские времена?


 Предложение принимаю, интересно посмотреть, как человек симпатизирующий коммунизму будет уничтожать атрибуты той эпохи. Как говорил Жванецкий: "Не можешь предотвратить - возглавь".




> а что это даст? была у нас такая история и что теперь. нашим потомкам мы оставим лучшие воспоминания??


 Мемориальная значимость коммунистической партии ничтожно мала. Кто они такие, чтобы именами их руководителей и названиями организаций называть улицы? А история никуда не делась, все интересующиеся могут почитать соответствующую литературу. А то так можно переименовать несколько улиц по состоянию на 1943 год, ведь чем не история.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Предложение принимаю.


 ну давай, предлагай!!! ведь по-твоему ничто не должно напоминать как о пионерах, так и о КПСС, чьим инструментом были пионеры...

----------


## Antique

> ну давай, предлагай!!! ведь по-твоему ничто не должно напоминать как о пионерах, так и о КПСС, чьим инструментом были пионеры...


 Как бы сейчас ваш ход, милорд.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Как бы сейчас ваш ход, милорд.


 мой ход??? да нет, ход как раз твой, тебе же мешают дальше жить нормально всякие напоминания о советском прошлом...

----------


## Sposata

> Предложение принимаю, интересно посмотреть, как человек симпатизирующий коммунизму будет уничтожать атрибуты той эпохи. Как говорил Жванецкий: "Не можешь предотвратить - возглавь".
> 
> Мемориальная значимость коммунистической партии ничтожно мала. Кто они такие, чтобы именами их руководителей и названиями организаций называть улицы? А история никуда не делась, все интересующиеся могут почитать соответствующую литературу. А то так можно переименовать несколько улиц по состоянию на 1943 год, ведь чем не история.


 все эти переименования - всего лишь отвод глаз от проблем насущных. то, что происходит сейчас мало чем отличает от того режима. вот только инструменты другие.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> дети в возрасте 9-10 лет, вступившие в пионеры, по твоему уже проходимцы????????????? интересно...


 А при чём сдесь дети?
Они были орудием в руках взрослых






> значит ты тоже проходимец???


 В какой-то мере.
Но позже, когда в конце 10-го класса вступал в ВЛКСМ - без этого поступать в институт проблематично




> может я и не жила в те времена, но совершенно не вижу необходимости в переименовании улицы в данном случае. Была бы это улицы Ленина, ладно, еще можно понять...


 Наверное не видите потому, что не жили.
Поэтому как говорили тов. Ленин и проф. Преображенский "Учиться..."





> а что это даст? была у нас такая история и что теперь. нашим потомкам мы оставим лучшие воспоминания??


 К сожалению ещё не было Нюрнберга над коммунистической идеологией.
Вот и растут те, кто готовы с ней смириться.




> а давай всё убирать с лица земли, что хоть как-то напоминает нам те самые ненавистные советские времена?


 Не всё.
Никто не призывает сносить, например, Монумент Вашингтона.
А памятники Ленину/Гитлеру/Пол Пота, и их режимам, должны быть снесены

----------


## Sposata

> К сожалению ещё не было Нюрнберга над коммунистической идеологией.
> Вот и растут те, кто готовы с ней смириться.


  как раз это вы готовы были с ней смириться, жили и молчали  тряпочку. а сейчас перья по распускали. это смешно уже просто читать. Вместо того, чтобы заниматься ничем - попросту воду варить, лучше бы что-то предлагали, а то кроме как вернутся к названия до коммунистического режима и предложить нечего.

----------


## FIGOWA

> А при чём сдесь дети?
> Они были орудием в руках взрослых


 потому что ты сказал, что улица названа в честь проходимцев, а кого у нас тогда в пионеры принимали??? только давай без почётных...

----------


## Antique

> все эти переименования - всего лишь отвод глаз от проблем насущных. то, что происходит сейчас мало чем отличает от того режима. вот только инструменты другие.


 Отличий выше крыши. Если бы сейчас был тот режим, то в интернете против партии нельзя было бы слова написать. а все обсуждения велись бы только на кухне.

----------


## Sposata

> Отличий выше крыши. Если бы сейчас был тот режим, то в интернете против партии нельзя было бы слова написать. а все обсуждения велись бы только на кухне.


 а у нас нет отслеживания неугодных? плакаты видел про бытовой сепаратизм?? щас всех через соц сети отслеживают.

----------


## Antique

> Вместо того, чтобы заниматься ничем - попросту воду варить, лучше бы что-то предлагали, а то кроме как вернутся к названия до коммунистического режима и предложить нечего.


 Сейчас время свободное, кто в чём видит надобность, тем и занимается. Кстати. возврат к названиям до коммунистического режима, это самое действенное, так как является предотвращением его последствий. К тому же в Царское время улицы в основном имели природную топонимику и не несли пропагандистской сути, исключая два последних десятилетия жизни Российской империи.




> а у нас нет отслеживания неугодных? плакаты видел про бытовой сепаратизм?? щас всех через соц сети отслеживают.


 Это не неугодные, а сепаратисты. Воры нашего общего имущества. Наших граждан такие обворовали на многие гектары земли и миллиарды гривен. В Крым их понабивалось, и где же сейчас Крым? А сколько идиотов на Донбассе?

----------


## Sposata

> Сейчас время свободное, кто в ч'м видит надобность, тем и занимается. Кстати. возврат к названиям до коммунистического режима, это самое действенное, так как является предотвращением его последствий. К тому же в Царское время улицы в основном имели природную топонимику и не несли пропагандистской сути, исключая два последних десятилетия её жизни.
> 
> Это не неугодные, а сепаратисты. Воры нашего общего имущества. Наших граждан такие обворовали на многие гектары земли и миллиарды гривен.


  одни и те же вещи  да названы по-разному.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> как раз это вы готовы были с ней смириться, жили и молчали  тряпочку.


 Меня имеет право судить только тот, кто жыл в то время.
И уж не те, кто вдвое меня моложе.




> а то кроме как вернутся к названия до коммунистического режима и предложить нечего.


 А почему нет?
Идея хорошая.

Другое дело, что противниками переименований движет лень думать, запоминать новые (новые для них) названия, а моя прабабушка коммунистических названий и не знала.

----------


## Antique

> одни и те же вещи  да названы по-разному.


 Те же, это какие?

----------


## Ortodoks1

> плакаты видел про бытовой сепаратизм?? щас всех через соц сети отслеживают.


 А вас это как-то касается.
Как интересно.
IP мы определим живо, остальное - дело техники.

----------


## Sposata

> А вас это как-то касается.
> Как интересно.
> IP мы определим живо, остальное - дело техники.


 определяйте, дальше что?

----------


## FIGOWA

> Меня имеет право судить только тот, кто жыл в то время.
> И уж не те, кто вдвое меня моложе.
> 
> 
> 
> А почему нет?
> Идея хорошая.
> 
> Другое дело, что противниками переименований движет лень думать, запоминать новые (новые для них) названия, а моя прабабушка коммунистических названий и не знала.


 *Sposata* тоже успела пожить в то время...

----------


## Sposata

> Меня имеет право судить только тот, кто жыл в то время.
> И уж не те, кто вдвое меня моложе.


  теперь понятно что это - банальный старческий маразм...

----------


## Sposata

> *Sposata* тоже успела пожить в то время...


 ну, не совсем.. когда я родилась уже начался развал союза, так что скорее застала перестройку.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Ложь. Это дети, а не проходимцы.


 Смотря кто из них вырос.

----------


## Kamin

Мой отец 1917 года рождения (водитель такси) в разговоре всегда использовал только старые названия одесских улиц, хотя сами понимаете  прекрасно знал их современные имена.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> Мой отец 1917 года рождения (водитель такси) в разговоре всегда использовал только старые названия одесских улиц, хотя сами понимаете  прекрасно знал их современные имена.


 Верю - так и должен был поступать одессит, в отличие от жлобограда.

Причем, дело не в том, что в паспорте стоит: место рождения "Одесса".
Я знаю много относительно недавно переехавших в Одессу людей, ставших настоящими одесситами, в отличие от жлобов, в которых указано место рождения "Одесса".

----------


## VicTur

Вопрос к смотрителям. Возможно, стоит призвать участников диалога сворачивать потихоньку дискуссию. Ну одно, ну два сообщения на идейно-политическую тему — ещё куда ни шло. Надо же иногда и пар выпустить... Но добрый десяток страниц, причём безо всякой перспективы прийти к какому-то консенсусу, — это, друзья мои, перебор.

----------


## kravshik

> Вопрос к смотрителям. Возможно, стоит призвать участников диалога сворачивать потихоньку дискуссию. Ну одно, ну два сообщения на идейно-политическую тему — ещё куда ни шло. Надо же иногда и пар выпустить... Но добрый десяток страниц, причём безо всякой перспективы прийти к какому-то консенсусу, — это, друзья мои, перебор.


 поддержу ,пора спустить пар..!!

давайте о чем нибудь более интересном....чем политические пристрастия....

----------


## chereshny1958

Кстати, про Пионерскую. Я знаю, что первоначально называлась она Шарлатанской, потому что там селились грузчики, которые носили за спиной скамеечку. По-итальянски шарлатан - это кукольник, который носил за спиной свой переносной кукольный театр (Карабас-Барабас - типичный шарлатан). Может быть, у нас шарлатан стало нарицательным, потому что кукольник играл роль и был не тем, за кого себя выдавал? Но на предреволюционных картах это уже улица Шарлотинская,может стоит ей вернуть это название? Между 6-ой и 7-ой станциями есть остановка Петрашевского. Это в честь народовольца или какого то  другого Петрашевского?  Кто подскажет: Доксовский переулок - это Экономический или таки Петрашевского?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Кстати, а что если бы всё переименовать в Линии Курсаки?


 Ну по идее Линия - это только одна сторона улицы. Поэтому в Питере улица 2-3 линии, 4-5 линии, кажутся логичными. А откуда у нас появилась мода называть новые улицы с застройкой по обе стороны Линиями - не понятно.




> Кстати, про Пионерскую. Я знаю, что первоначально называлась она Шарлатанской, потому что там селились грузчики, которые носили за спиной скамеечку. По-итальянски шарлатан - это кукольник, который носил за спиной свой переносной кукольный театр (Карабас-Барабас - типичный шарлатан). Может быть, у нас шарлатан стало нарицательным, потому что кукольник играл роль и был не тем, за кого себя выдавал? Но на предреволюционных картах это уже улица Шарлотинская,может стоит ей вернуть это название? Между 6-ой и 7-ой станциями есть остановка Петрашевского. Это в честь народовольца или какого то  другого Петрашевского?  Кто подскажет: Доксовский переулок - это Экономический или таки Петрашевского?


 Часть Пионерской еще называлась Лагерным переулком. Можно и такое название вернуть, но ассоциации с лагерями да и шарлатанами уже не очень хорошие.
Доксовский это бывший Аптекарский переулок, от которого остались одни воспоминания.

----------


## Скруджжж

> была статья в СМИ, где собственник обещал на демонтаже ржавых балок остановиться, стены не трогать

----------


## Antique

> Кстати, про Пионерскую. Я знаю, что первоначально называлась она Шарлатанской, потому что там селились грузчики, которые носили за спиной скамеечку.


 Губарь высказал идею, что улица могла быть названа в честь Шарля, участок которого здесь был. Тогда улица могла первоначально называться Шарлетанскою либо сразу неправильно склоняли фамилию владельца.

----------


## viknaodessa

Староконка принесла непонятную картинку: ни что за заведение, ни - где снято. Сказали (но без уверенности), что это может быть в парке Шевченко...

----------


## doc-men

Полагаю, что это, скорее, на ипподроме.
Только там могли быть в советское время тотализаторы.

----------


## феерический

Сильно густые деревья, как для окружения ипподрома.

----------


## vesna.

Сойду на пристани, взойду по лестнице,
Пройдусь по Пушкинской и Дерибасовской,
Войду во дворик я, где у поленницы
Стоит фонтан с разбитой вазочкой.
Он сонно капает слезою ржавою,
А прежде славился струёю пресною.
И я припомню жизнь дешёвую,
И роскошь южную и воскресную.
Рубашку белую и юность целую,
Тебя во дворике под полотенцами,
И ничего я не поделаю
Под полосатыми полутенями.
Так славно в августе, и надо малости -
Винца в бутылочке, мясца на вилочке.
А ты дурачишься, стоишь, ломаешься
В своем одесском переулочке.
Когда же вечером выходим в город мы,
Где одиночки горе мыкают,
И где купальщики проходят голые,
И пароходы за море двигают.
Тебе мерещится Европа глупая,
А мне - матраса дерюга грубая.
О, юность лютая, Одесса людная,
На пляжах галька, такая крупная.
Но твой проулочек забылся накрепко,
И вот теперь зашёл и слушаю:
И нету хохота, и нету окрика,
Фонтанчик капает слезою рыжею.

----------


## Pashenka

Замечательный стих,хоть и грустный

----------


## vieanna

Стихи чудесные, и хорошо бы автора указывать,* vesna.* Это стихи Евгения Рейна.

----------


## vesna.

> Стихи чудесные, и хорошо бы автора указывать,* vesna.* Это стихи Евгения Рейна.


  Да. Это он.РЕЙН ЕВГЕНИЙ БОРИСОВИЧ — поэт, эссеист, прозаик, сценарист

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> [...] такие же девочки так же танцевали и на Куяльнике, и в доме отдыха "Моряк" на Пролетарском бульваре...


 Но моей памяти, такие (или похожие на них) девочки танцевали, взявшись за руки, но на *10 Станции Фонтана* за ограждением тамошнего санатория (какого? Сразу, навскидку и не вспомню, может, это и есть то самое место, тогда это здание должно там сохраниться! Я так думаю) справа по ходу трамвая из центра города, перед тем, как трамвайные пути делают развилку с поворотом прямого хода вправо. Я всегда, проезжая там, обращал на эту композицию внимание. В течении девяностых сей памятник ветшал, с отламыванием различных деталей композиции, пока его примерно на рубеже 2000 года там не демонтировали полностью.
Мне этот памятник всё время напоминал другой, который был "прославлен" очень печальной страницей нашей Истории:

ic.pics.livejournal
Где это? Правильно! Сталинград/Волгоград. Фонтан "Дети и крокодил".

----------


## Скрытик

Вах!
Говорил же, что лежат в архивах у людей!
http://yangur.livejournal.com/380433.html

----------


## Спокойствие

На ЖЖ фото разместили.



http://foto-history.livejournal.com/8708278.html?style=mine#t137989046

----------


## Спокойствие

Изучение старых справочников, может помочь понять терминологию эпохи НЭПа.

1)"_...Нa голове у фруктa росли совершенно зеленые волосы, a нa зaтылке они отливaли ржaвым тaбaчным цветом...
 ... А почему вы позеленели?

Лицо пришельцa зaтумaнилось.

-  Проклятaя Жиркость! Вы не можете себе предстaвить, профессор, что эти бездельники подсунули мне вместо крaски._"
М.А.Булгаков "Собачье сердце"



2) Не этот ли торговец, подсказал Ильфу и Петрову  фамилию, для "сына турецкоподданного"?



   Скрины с книги "Вся Одесса, 1924 год."

http://kraeved.od.ua/book/bookvo.php#vo1930

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

20е годы. Солнышко с зубами. Какое то недоброе оно у Одесского пищетреста.

----------


## Aissa

НЕВЕРОЯТНО, НО ФАКТ! У «ХАНБЕРА» ОКАЗАЛИСЬ ПОДДЕЛЬНЫЕ ДОКУМЕНТЫ




> С самого начала «Ханбер» не имел права на застройку по ул. Азарова, 6 - Морская, 8. Изначально право собственности  на квартиры на обозначенной территории принадлежали компании «Морская», которая самолично эти квартиры у «Ханбера» же и выкупала. Об этом гласит решение хозяйственного суда за 2008 год, которое «Ханбер» проигнорировал.
> Несколькими годами позже, в обход всех конституционных норм, без торгов и без общественных слушаний и с поддельными документами горсовет предоставил "Ханберу" разрешение взять участок под застройку – о чем свидетельствует ещё один неоспоримый факт.


 В источнике интересней...

----------


## тситарапеС

> Вложение 10730675
> 20е годы. Солнышко с зубами. Какое то недоброе оно у Одесского пищетреста.


 Под текстом надо понимать, что правильный шоколад тает на солнце, в отличие от соевых заменителей, перемешанных со стабилизаторами? Или так глубого маркетинг тогда не шел?

----------


## VicTur

С Новым годом, друзья! Здоровья, мира и благополучия всем вам и вашим близким — и, конечно же, мира, счастья и процветания нашей Одессе!

----------


## Melomanka

Прошу прощения, не нашла я более подходящей темы на форуме, поэтому спрошу здесь.
Друзья, подскажите, а есть у нас на форуме знатоки и коллекционеры песенного творчества времен Великой Отечественной войны и послевоенного времени?  Тут один человек ищет песню, очень популярную в Одессе и Севастополе, особенно среди моряков Черноморского флота.
К кому можно обратиться с более детальным описанием поиска?

----------


## Вячеслав_Д

> Вах! Говорил же, что лежат в архивах у людей!
> http://yangur.livejournal.com/380433.html


 Точно! Искал Одессу 70-х и попал на этого же автора!
http://yangur.livejournal.com/109358.html

И тут же набрел на приватный хронологический дневник обледенения 1975 года. По-видимому автору уехал в Израиль, но память взял с собой!
http://botinok.co.il/node/67111

----------


## BoB4ick

> (так называемые "Малые охотники").


 А - это не может быть песня из фильма "Морской охотник", 1954 года?

----------


## Serho

подскажите, Ланжерон умер 1831 католический храм Успения Девы Марии" на Екатерининской начали строить в 1847. А когда в нем захоронили прах Ланжерона?

----------


## chereshny1958

> подскажите, Ланжерон умер 1831 католический храм Успения Девы Марии" на Екатерининской начали строить в 1847. А когда в нем захоронили прах Ланжерона?


 Насколько я помню, то Ланжерон умер от холеры в Санкт-Петербурге, а прах его перезахоранивали в Одессе по завещанию самого Ланжерона.

----------


## Serho

вопрос когда и где

----------


## Скрытик

Нью-Йоркская публичная библиотека выложила в общий доступ 180000+ сканов и фотографий
Немного, конечно но может еще поискать.

----------


## Jorjic

Уже давно обнаружил у себя несколько блеклых выцветших отпечатка на плохой бумаге, но с интересными сюжетами. Все время надеялся откопать пленку, но вдруг присмотревшись сообразил, что это не пленка, а пластинки. В таком случае найти негативы, видимо, уже не удастся. Фото отпечатаны контактным способом, снимались Фотокором (отец почти сразу приобрел Фотокор). Довольно просто их датировать – промежуток между 1931 и максимум 1933 годом. Первый Фотокор появился в 1930 году, а здание Консервного института начало строится в 1933 году. И забор на Елисаветинской тоже предполагает близость к 1933 году.
Я намеренно не кадрировал фото, чтобы не упустить детали, только немного почистил шум.

----------


## Antique

О, чудесно. Видно дом Тработти, который примыкал к водолечебнице.  

Ещё замечу, что завод на Приморской ещё не сооружён, а по виду он должен был быть сооружён до постановления 1932 года.

----------


## Скруджжж

Атлантьі

http://uatalks.com/showthread.php?37...ll=1#post99927

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Откорректировал ссылку:



> Атлантьі
> 
> http://uatalks.com/showthread.php?37...ll=1#post99927


 Да, недавно проходил там мимо по улице Гоголя. Весьма плачевное состояние балкона над атлантами. А сколько фильмов там было снято! Тот же Остап Бендер выходил подышать свежим воздухом на тот балкон!

----------


## chereshny1958

Рассказ за фотографию оккупантов на фоне пушки и мента-бандита – автора «Зелёного фургона»
От Валерия Смирнова.



Приморский бульвар узнаваем. Под пушкой сидят австро–венгерские оккупанты. Им–то и уделял всё внимание каждый при взгляде это фото. Но, в отличие от любителей, профессионал не забывает: любая картина складывается из множества мелких деталей. Кто обратит внимание не то, что на одесситов, уставившихся на порт, стоя спинами к оккупантам, но на смотрящего в ту же сторону гимназиста, прижавшегося к постаменту пушки? Кто вообще способен узнать его? И пушка, и австро–венгры – фон, на котором позирует гимназист, картинно держащий по–наполеоновски правую руку.

В те времена этот удравший с концами из своей гимназии пацан стоял в голу команды «Чёрное море». «Кто у них стоит в голу?» — спрашивал меня через десятки лет старый Лев, которого я имел честь знать, также игравший за команду «Чёрное море» и поражавший своей выносливостью, что портовых амбалов в двадцатые годы, что поголовно всех — в семидесятые. Он был таки Львом не только по имени, даже во времена своего шкетства, когда от сильного голода не придумал ничего интереснее, чем взять на гоп–стоп жирного фраера в шикарной шубе, вдавив ему в живот наган с одним–единственным патроном. Всё это закончилось тем, что шустрый шпингалет Лев оказался в доме того так и не ограбленного ним фраера, и потому он стал не налётчиком, а студентом авиационного института, хотя звали обладателя шикарной шубы Михаилом Винницким, который повсеместно известен как Мишка Япончик.

Через год после того, как Мишка Япончик был убит, тот самый гимназист, случайно попавший в кадр у пушки, уже работал инспектором Одесского уголовного розыска. Затем он взялся выбрасывать такие привычные для Одессы коники, что хоть в Москве за него тоже, как за Мишку Японинчика, кино снимай. Он организовал банду, которая, отсиживаясь в Люстдорфе, наводила шорох по всему Городу. Но всему на свете бывает край, и когда эту вычисленную банду брали, её главарь, не сумев уйти от погони, вступил в перестрелку с бывшими коллегами–ментами. Но потом взял и сдался одному из них – Жене, с которым и учился в одном классе, и играл в той самой футбольной команде «Чёрное море».

Его приговорят к расстрелу, и первые красавицы Одессы зарыдают на том суде, а затем было ожидание вынесения приговора, кассация и выход на свободу по амнистии. Бывший мент и бандит по уже сто раз мною названной причине пойдёт хорошо проторенной одесситами дорожке в Москву, где будет работать с тем самым другом Женей в одной газете, и когда уже станет ведущим журналистом газеты «Экономическая жизнь» по настоятельному требованию своего друга напишет повесть.

Он, как и Женя, уйдёт из жизни в сорок лет. Как и соавтор Жени — Илья. И от той же болезни. Которая передалась гимназисту-голкиперу-менту-бандиту-журналисту в наследство от отца. Впоследствии его единственная повесть будет дважды экранизирована. Кроме неё, он написал, в частности, и замечательный рассказ «Фоня», его переиздали в начале семидесятых, и мы, тогда еще пацаны, потухали при одном упоминании названия этого произведения, а фраза «И тут Фоня увидел вэщь!» стала крылатой в нашем лексиконе.

Такой вот получился рассказ за фотографию оккупантов на фоне пушки, сюжет которого отнюдь не полон… Впрочем, для Одессы, с её воистину легендарной биографией, жизнь никогда не писала иных сюжетов.

Автор: Валерий Смирнов.

----------


## Antique

Интересно конечно было бы узнать происшедшее с Козачинским не устами поэтов, а словами полицейских документов, так как писатели это такие писатели. Катаев часто говорил полуправду.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

добрый вечер всем! А где посмотреть можно фото Одессы 90-х?

----------


## Скруджжж

> Рассказ за фотографию оккупантов на фоне пушки и мента-бандита – автора «Зелёного фургона»
> От Валерия Смирнова.
> 
> 
> 
> Приморский бульвар узнаваем. Под пушкой сидят австро–венгерские оккупанты. Им–то и уделял всё внимание каждый при взгляде это фото. Но, в отличие от любителей, профессионал не забывает: любая картина складывается из множества мелких деталей. Кто обратит внимание не то, что на одесситов, уставившихся на порт, стоя спинами к оккупантам, но на смотрящего в ту же сторону гимназиста, прижавшегося к постаменту пушки? Кто вообще способен узнать его? И пушка, и австро–венгры – фон, на котором позирует гимназист, картинно держащий по–наполеоновски правую руку.
> 
> В те времена этот удравший с концами из своей гимназии пацан стоял в голу команды «Чёрное море». «Кто у них стоит в голу?» — спрашивал меня через десятки лет старый Лев, которого я имел честь знать, также игравший за команду «Чёрное море» и поражавший своей выносливостью, что портовых амбалов в двадцатые годы, что поголовно всех — в семидесятые. Он был таки Львом не только по имени, даже во времена своего шкетства, когда от сильного голода не придумал ничего интереснее, чем взять на гоп–стоп жирного фраера в шикарной шубе, вдавив ему в живот наган с одним–единственным патроном. Всё это закончилось тем, что шустрый шпингалет Лев оказался в доме того так и не ограбленного ним фраера, и потому он стал не налётчиком, а студентом авиационного института, хотя звали обладателя шикарной шубы Михаилом Винницким, который повсеместно известен как Мишка Япончик.
> 
> ...


 я так и не понял: этот текст Смирнов сам написал , по мотивам чужого или у кого то передрал?

Я когда то имел неосторожность спросить у него в ФБ источники его варианта "одесского языка". Ну, я примерно догадывался, что можно ответить: родственники , знакомые, письма, архивы. Но ответом было другое:  сплошной словесный понос. После чего возникли предположения о его неадекватности

----------


## Antique

Валерий Смирнов - человек весьма противоречивый. В определённых моментах его поддерживаю, но иногда то, что он пишет выглядит сущим сумбуром и околесицей. 

Сама история в таком виде была известна и раньше, и похоже, что Валерий Смирнов сделал авторский пересказ в свойственной ему эпатажной форме. В интернете опубликован сей текст на Місто.Одеса.ua, а затем на Таймере.

----------


## prosto_odessit

Любимой Одессе от настоящих одесситов
Новый одесский хит - "Моя Одесса"

Моя Одесса,ты всегда прекрасна,
Ты самый лучший город на Земле!

Исполнение: Новаковские Анна и Надежда
Автор музыки и аранжировщик: Александр Сулаков 
Автор текста: Александр Новаковский

----------


## OdGen

> Интересно конечно было бы узнать происшедшее с Козачинским не устами поэтов, а словами полицейских документов, так как писатели это такие писатели. Катаев часто говорил полуправду.


 "Одесский вестник", сентябрь 2013 г.
_Тайны «Зеленого фургона»
В этом году среди юбилеев как бы затерялся «двойной» — 110-летие со дня рождения автора и 75-летие книги… Александра Козачинского и его неподражаемой повести «Зеленый фургон». 


Казалось бы, в десятках публикаций и в прессе, и в Сети небольшая, всего-то сотня страниц, книжица, короткая — меньше сорока лет — биография ее автора, что называется, разобраны по косточкам: родился в Москве в 1903 году, но семья из-за болезни отца – туберкулеза — переезжает на юг, в Одессу. Вскоре отец умирает, а мать растит сына, отдав его, несмотря на бедность, в лучшую, 5-ю гимназию. Там он и оказывается за одной партой с Женей Катаевым, будущим Евгением Петровым… Мальчики становятся ближайшими друзьями, а после Гражданской вместе идут служить в милицию и в поисках хлеба насущного, и  влекомые общей страстью к приключениям и любовью к детективам Конан Дойла… Но неожиданно Александр Козачинский подается в бандиты, став лихим предводителем целого конного отряда, состоявшего из немцев-колонистов. Причем его, восемнадцатилетнего юнца, делает атаманом некий «врангелевский полковник и бывший каратель» Орлов, уверовав в неимоверные разбойничьи таланты вчерашнего младшего милиционера… Серии наглых налетов, ограбления поездов и советских учреждений, угоны табунов коней у армейских частей… дерзость и неуловимость. Этакий уездный Робин Гуд по прозвищу Красавчик, гроза волостных начальников и любимец местных дам. А в итоге – бегство при попытке ареста на Староконном рынке, где «атаман» пытался продать ворованных коней, погоня с перестрелкой и… встреча лицом к лицу и пистолетом против пистолета с… другом юности, Женей Катаевым, который преследовал «неуловимого Красавчика». Козачинский сдается, не желая стрелять в своего побратима. А затем – суд и смертный приговор, который вскоре отменяют исключительно из-за хлопот и заступничества того же Евгения Катаева… Не правда ли, романтическая история!

Вот только правды в ней куда меньше, чем вымысла, кочующего практически дословно из публикации в публикацию. И лишь одна из них, напечатанная в сборнике Одесского литмузея «Дом князя Гагарина» в 2009 году – статья Натальи Панасенко «О «Зеленом фургоне» и его авторе», основана на реальных архивных документах и буквально ставит историю юности Александра Козачинского с головы на ноги. Грустную историю крушения юношеских иллюзий со счастливым концом…

И лишь одна из них, напечатанная в сборнике Одесского литмузея «Дом князя Гагарина» в 2009 году – статья Натальи Панасенко «О «Зеленом фургоне» и его авторе»._
http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/issue/624/11725/

Располагая текстом публикации, любезно предоставленной ее автором, рекомендую всем к прочтению. Данная публикация служит примером того, КАК нужно писать. Текст можно скачать по ссылке https://dropmefiles.com/8C7Pt

----------


## Ortodoks1

> "Одесский вестник", сентябрь 2013 г.
> [I]*Тайны «Зеленого фургона»*
> В этом году среди юбилеев как бы затерялся «двойной» — 110-летие со дня рождения автора и 75-летие книги… Александра Козачинского и его неподражаемой повести «Зеленый фургон».


 А кто помнит старый "Зелёный фургон"?
С Тимошенко (который Тарапунька).

----------


## chereshny1958

http://culturemeter.od.ua/odesskomu-gambrinusu-ispolnjaetsja-150-let-15501/

----------


## Скрытик

> http://culturemeter.od.ua/odesskomu-gambrinusu-ispolnjaetsja-150-let-15501/


  Я, конечно извиняюсь, но разве первый Гамбринус был не на Дерибасовской угол Преображенской? Там где сейчас Греческое посольство?

----------


## chereshny1958

Да, вот я тоже думаю: почему пивную "Баварский Дом" в Круглом доме назвали Гамбринусом? Это ведь так любую пивную можно назвать первым Гамбринусом. Интересно, на основании чего делалось такое заключение? Может у него был один хозяин?
Была в субботу в Цирке. Там в вестибюле к 135-летию цирка экспозиция из старых фотографий и воспоминаний, в том числе и работе цирка во время оккупации. К сожалению хорошо ознакомиться не удалось, так как была с внучкой, которой еще это не интересно.

----------


## Antique

Чего уж там, Фанкони уже целая сеть кафе. Кто бы мог подумать, что будут ещё какие-либо Фанкони. А ресторан Печесского который вдруг очутился на Гаванной улице, когда он должен находиться в переулке Чайковского?

----------


## Людмила_Т

Коллекция наборов открыток (Одесса) 19 наборов (325 фото)
Набор открыток Одесса 1966-1989 (328 фото)

----------


## kravshik

> Коллекция наборов открыток (Одесса) 19 наборов (325 фото)
> Набор открыток Одесса 1966-1989 (328 фото)


 большое спасибо за угощение!!))) открытками!

----------


## Jorjic

> Я, конечно извиняюсь, но разве первый Гамбринус был не на Дерибасовской угол Преображенской? Там где сейчас Греческое посольство?


 Я в этом вопросе целиком доверяю Губарю. Его мнение основано вовсе не на слухах. А что касается чехарды с названиями, так во многих случаях заведения назывались по имени хозяина (например, Фанкони, Робина). А Гамбринус – это всего лишь имя "пивного короля" и каждый волен был использовать его в названии.

----------


## Serho

можно точно сказать, что аутентичное место и часть интерьера дореволюционных пивных Одессы (в частности Енни . Гамбринус тоже был под ним)осталась только под Одесским художественным музеем.

----------


## Serho

Нужна помощь. фото довоенное дома по адресу Базарная 34. сейчас там послевоенная постройка.

----------


## chereshny1958

http://www.*******/news/1083787 
Это не совсем Одесса, но тоже часть нашего культурного наследия. А что будет с собственностью, изъятой после революции, войны, после вступления в ЕС? Ведь не секрет,что многие собственники "уходили" с документами, теперь их наследники смогут потребовать возврата.

----------


## Jorjic

Обнаружил у себя недавно. Похожий вид есть на ОдессаСтори, но этот немного побольше. Возможно знатокам Французского бульвара будет интересно

----------


## Jorjic

Обращаюсь к сообществу за помощью. Помогите определить место на фото. Снято в 1957 году.

----------


## Trs

Черноморская, чётная сторона. Дома 10 и 12.

----------


## doc-men

Сушка водорослей в Одесском порту.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Сушка водорослей в Одесском порту.


 Может быть, это агаровый завод?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Может быть, это агаровый завод?


 Там Колоннада видна вдали.
 Агаровый завод создан во времена СССР.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Там Колоннада видна вдали.
>  Агаровый завод создан во времена СССР.


 Мне коллонаду не видно, но вот  интересно знать, что сушат: филлофору или зостеру? Из филлофоры получали агар, а зостеру использовали в мебельном деле. Из нашего  дивана мы вытаскивали прекрасно сохранившуюся чистенькую зостеру. Не меньше ста лет ей было. Диванчик перетянули - но напрасно мы это сделали. Очень неуютный он стал, неродной  :smileflag:

----------


## doc-men

В первоисточнике указано, что это заснят процесс сушки водорослей, которые затем отправлялись в Екатеринослав для переработки и получения йода.
К сожалению, по адресу photoarchive.spb.ru (указанному на фото) я не смог что-либо найти.

----------


## verda

зостеру использовали в мебельном деле. Из нашего  дивана мы вытаскивали прекрасно сохранившуюся чистенькую зостеру. Не меньше ста лет ей было. Диванчик перетянули - но напрасно мы это сделали. Очень неуютный он стал, неродной  :smileflag: [/QUOTE]

А у нас был матрас из зостеры. Но когда на нем попрыгала половина моего 4-го класса (родителей дома не было, хотелось веселиться), то всё в комнате было покрыто слоем очень въедливой _соленой_ пыли.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А у нас был матрас из зостеры. Но когда на нем попрыгала половина моего 4-го класса (родителей дома не было, хотелось веселиться), то всё в комнате было покрыто слоем очень въедливой _соленой_ пыли.


  Нет, наша зостера была не соленая, она была, наверное, промытая, очень мягенькая и, как это ни странно,  не шуршала совсем. Этому материалу я не знаю  аналогов в современных синтетических и природных материалах. Ну, может быть, кокосовое волокно похоже

----------


## Грачиков

Да Саша!Ты прав.

----------


## Людмила_Т

Интервью китобоя одесской флотилии "Слава"
Статья Михаила ПОЙЗНЕРА «Со "Славой" в сердце...»

Отрывок из статьи:



> Для молодого поколения когда-то магические названия китобойных флотилий "Слава" и "Советская Украина", как это не грустно теперь звучит, не говорят ни о чём. В лучшем случае кто-то слышал об оперетте "Белая акация" да запомнил какие-то строчки из одесских куплетов опереточного китобоя Яшки-буксира, блистательно сыгранного Михаилом Водяным.
> А ведь ещё совсем недавно "Славой" и "Советской Украиной" жила вся Одесса! Когда из рейса возвращались китобои – замирал весь город. Это был не только их праздник... Они были цветом Одессы, её славой! Кстати сказать, на "Славе" и "Советской Украине" были даже голубятни – маленький уголок родной Одессы!
> Вместе с китобойной флотилией в Одессу ворвался ветер странствий и приключений. Китобои как бы соединили город с мировым пространством, они выманивали одесских детей в море. Олицетворяли собой не только мужество и профессионализм, они являли собой примеры обеспеченной жизни. На Большом Фонтане для "отоваривания" китобои имели даже свои магазины...
> Разве можно забыть, что первых пингвинов в одесский зоопарк привезли тоже китобои! Китобои жили рядом с нами, их потрясали те же государственные и городские несправедливости...


 Есть фотографии здесь, здесь и здесь
немного про музей китобоев в дюковском парке

----------


## Спокойствие

> 


 Когда показывал гостям Города эту арку -никто не верил, что это это челюсть кита. Думали что это розыгрыш.Только прочитав надпись на табличке, начинали верить. 
 Прошли годы. Сперва исчезла табличка. Затем исчезла и челюсть.

----------


## тситарапеС

По ссылке написано, что музей китобойного флота ликвидирован в 70-х, но я, почему-то, отчетливо помню поход туда с мамой. После чего еще катались на лодке по пруду и на параходике с гребными колесами по круглому озеру, напротив входа в музей. А это мог быть минимум 1987 год. А по теме, да, очень большая часть истории города, да легендарные люди, задавшие планку уровня "настоящий мужик" того времени. Но мне, как юннату с 10 лет так мощно привили любовь ко всему живому, что я не могу видеть работе китобоя ничего кроме жестокости. Киты это не килька, которая плодится быстрее, чем её вылавливают, киты живут в среднем дольше человека и большинство из убитых особей были старше собственных убийц. PS. За мою "сломанную психику" прошу благодарить Русева Ивана Трифоновича, в прошлом руководителя детских экологических экспедиций. Имен7но этот человек мог с нескольких фраз внушить любому ребенку уважение к живой природе на всю оставшуюся жизнь.

----------


## Спокойствие

> По ссылке написано, что музей китобойного флота ликвидирован в 70-х, но я, почему-то, отчетливо помню поход туда с мамой. После чего еще катались на лодке по пруду и на параходике с гребными колесами по круглому озеру, напротив входа в музей. А это мог быть минимум 1987 год
> .


  В 80-е в этом здании был музей природоведения: аквариумы с рыбками, птицы, чучела животных и.т.д. В конце 80-х там поставили игровые автоматы по 15 копеек. Затем там открылся Карамболь"

----------


## korsar2202

> Когда показывал гостям Города эту арку -никто не верил, что это это челюсть кита. Думали что это розыгрыш.Только прочитав надпись на табличке, начинали верить. 
>  Прошли годы. Сперва исчезла табличка. Затем исчезла и челюсть.


 Челюсть, точнее ее остатки, еще недавно валялись в траве слева от здания...

----------


## Людмила_Т

> Когда показывал гостям Города эту арку -никто не верил, что это это челюсть кита. Думали что это розыгрыш.Только прочитав надпись на табличке, начинали верить. 
>  Прошли годы. Сперва исчезла табличка. Затем исчезла и челюсть.


 да, уникальный был музей.
это челюсть гигантского кита-блювала, добытого в 1955 году. Арка возвышается над павильоном, высота её была 7 метров.

----------


## Людмила_Т

Публичная библиотека Нью-Йорка NYPL The New York Public Library оцифровала более 600 тысяч документов из своей коллекции.
Кроме прочего, на сайте теперь можно найти коллекцию открыток с видами Одессы, датированные концом ХІХ - началом ХХ века.

----------


## Киров

Начало Лиманной,Пересыпь...1941 год...линия трамвая на Куяльник.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вложение 10778110Начало Лиманной,Пересыпь...1941 год...линия трамвая на Куяльник.


  Я думаю, что это Балтская дорога, а не Лиманная, т.к. не видна Жевахова гора. И ещё один момент. После взрыва дамбы вода Хаджибейского лимана затопила Пересыпь до 7-й Пересыпской. Если я не ошибаюсь, то до Лиманной она не дошла.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> По ссылке написано, что музей китобойного флота ликвидирован в 70-х, но я, почему-то, отчетливо помню поход туда с мамой. После чего еще катались на лодке по пруду и на параходике с гребными колесами по круглому озеру, напротив входа в музей. А это мог быть минимум 1987 год. А по теме, да, очень большая часть истории города, да легендарные люди, задавшие планку уровня "настоящий мужик" того времени. Но мне, как юннату с 10 лет так мощно привили любовь ко всему живому, что я не могу видеть работе китобоя ничего кроме жестокости. Киты это не килька, которая плодится быстрее, чем её вылавливают, киты живут в среднем дольше человека и большинство из убитых особей были старше собственных убийц. PS. За мою "сломанную психику" прошу благодарить Русева Ивана Трифоновича, в прошлом руководителя детских экологических экспедиций. Имен7но этот человек мог с нескольких фраз внушить любому ребенку уважение к живой природе на всю оставшуюся жизнь.


 ..как кричал герой М.Водяного: "Я не хочу убивать китов! Что они мне сделали??" Правда, его герой тогда кричал это от страха тяжёлой работы (по задумке сценариста)

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Я думаю, что это Балтская дорога, а не Лиманная, т.к. не видна Жевахова гора. И ещё один момент. После взрыва дамбы вода Хаджибейского лимана затопила Пересыпь до 7-й Пересыпской. Если я не ошибаюсь, то до Лиманной она не дошла.


    Это действительно Лиманная. Здания слева, до сих пор существуют. Это номера 1, 3, 5. Причем, номер 3, это здание бывшей 95ой школы, а до того церкви.
Вода в этом районе была. Моя бабушка жила на чердаке 2 месяца, пока не спала вода.

----------


## Antique

> PS. За мою "сломанную психику" прошу благодарить Русева Ивана Трифоновича, в прошлом руководителя детских экологических экспедиций. Имен7но этот человек мог с нескольких фраз внушить любому ребенку уважение к живой природе на всю оставшуюся жизнь.


 Он осенью был назначен директором национального парка "Тузловские лиманы". Там конь не валялся.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это действительно Лиманная. Здания слева, до сих пор существуют. Это номера 1, 3, 5. Причем, номер 3, это здание бывшей 95ой школы, а до того церкви.


 Ну, если Вы так уверенны, спорить не буду.

----------


## kravshik

> Ну, если Вы так уверенны, спорить не буду.


 Виктор,присмотрись внимательнее,я вижу на заднем плане очератния Жеваховой горы....а вот, что еще интересно-так это дорожный знак ЖД переезд,но почему он слева....вроде как вид в сторону железной дороги и Жеваховой горы...если это начало ул. Лиманной....

так же видна,труба котельной в интересном здании,которое сейчас еще существует сразу за переездом слева,в сторону лимана-назначение здание не подскажу,судя по архитектуре,бывшие мастерские или какой-либо заводик...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Виктор,присмотрись внимательнее,я вижу на заднем плане очератния Жеваховой горы....а вот, что еще интересно-так это дорожный знак ЖД переезд,но почему он слева....вроде как вид в сторону железной дороги и Жеваховой горы...если это начало ул. Лиманной....
> 
> так же видна,труба котельной в интересном здании,которое сейчас еще существует сразу за переездом слева,в сторону лимана-назначение здание не подскажу,судя по архитектуре,бывшие мастерские или какой-либо заводик...


 Здание с трубой, на которой был размещён когда то в виде флюгера сказочный персонаж на метле (не знаю как сейчас), я знаю. Если мне память не изменяет, то это был заводик по производству смолы. Оно видно впереди, за железной дорогой. Дорожный знак тоже вижу. Вот он то у меня и вызвал сомнения. Он был бы уместен на 7-ой Пересыпской, где в этом месте, через Николаевскую дорогу проходит ЖД ветка. Но Fidel Rodriges говорит, что здания на фото соответствуют зданиям на Лиманной.

----------


## Ortodoks1

Есть сайт, посвящённый одесскому трамваю.
Кажется так и называется "Одесский трамвай" - может там посмотреть - там много информации

----------


## victor.odessa

> Есть сайт, посвящённый одесскому трамваю.
> Кажется так и называется "Одесский трамвай" - может там посмотреть - там много информации


 В том то и дело, что трамвай ходил и по Балтской дороге и по Лиманной, а вот какое конкретно место отображено на фото, там информации нет.

----------


## Ortodoks1

> В том то и дело, что трамвай ходил и по Балтской дороге и по Лиманной.


 Ну вот.
Век живи - а Одессу до конца не узнаешь.
Не знал.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Это фото дома по адресу Лиманная 1. Четко видны совпадения с фотографией 41го года. А по поводу знака - возможно он стоял перед трамвайными путями. На этом перекрестке они пересекали Николаевскую дорогу. Еще в средине 70х рельсы не были полностью закатаны в асфальт.

----------


## Antique

На здании начала ХХ века. на Черноморского казачества, 7 посбивали весь декор втом числе и фронтоны. Очередной ремонт "по-жлобски". Вот как оно раньше выглядело: https://goo.gl/maps/dWDQeVLBPyu Соседний корпус 1960-х годов тоже как то глупо стал выглядеть, я не приглядывался, но кажется тоже всё что было декоративного уничтожили. Сейчас здания выкрашены в жёлтый цвет, а фасады плоские как стекло.

----------


## chereshny1958

http://culturemeter.od.ua/kak-vygljadela-odessa-v-1900-godu-15882/

----------


## chereshny1958

http://mayak.org.ua/zuckerbergs/the-...ountain-photo/

----------


## chereshny1958

http://www.*******/news/1105927
Интересно, а как туда пробраться?

----------


## kravshik

Всем друзьям и единомышленникам привет,в новом году

тут на ФБ попалось интересное задание, как для нас для всех)) давайте попробуем решить эту задачку..

_"Ко мне за помощью обратился одессит, который в далеком детстве проживал в красном доме на схеме. Схему он нарисовал по памяти, просит определить адрес, по которому проживал после войны (улица, номер дома). Сам то я понимаю, что это район Ярмарочной, но что то запутался. Помогите определить адрес!"_

----------


## kravshik

Предполагаемые варианты,и тополя и дом красной-"кирпичной архитектуры....
Очень похоже на дом который изображен на рисунке...и как раз аллея тополей вдоль....а интересно в этом доме были жилые квартиры?? Или он изначально был под склады...???кто в курсе...






ещё один дом по Московской, 100, в нём тоже в 70-80 была поликлиника. Дом сгорел.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Ко мне за помощью обратился одессит, который в далеком детстве проживал в красном доме на схеме.


  С "Думской"


Дом Титорова - "двор Титора".

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Предполагаемые варианты,и тополя и дом красной-"кирпичной архитектуры....
> Очень похоже на дом который изображен на рисунке...и как раз аллея тополей вдоль....а интересно в этом доме были жилые квартиры?? Или он изначально был под склады...???кто в курсе...
> 
> ещё один дом по Московской, 100, в нём тоже в 70-80 была поликлиника. Дом сгорел.


 Возможно я ошибаюсь, но здание по Черноморского Казачества 171 (Отделение почты №13) из кирпича. Или одно из зданий рядом.

----------


## victor.odessa

Кравчик, дружище, в следующий раз пишите, что к Александру Дмитренко обратился одессит, а то складывается впечатление, что он (одессит) обратился именно к Вам. Да и всю переписку выкладывайте, а то как то дозировано получается. Часть текста дали, а часть текста  нет.

----------


## kravshik

> Кравчик, дружище, в следующий раз пишите, что к Александру Дмитренко обратился одессит, а то складывается впечатление, что он (одессит) обратился именно к Вам. Да и всю переписку выкладывайте, а то как то дозировано получается. Часть текста дали, а часть текста  нет.


 приветствую коллегу

Я  думаю это не существенно,кто и к кому обратился,важно сам факт поиска дома...суть вопроса, а " кто спрашивает " ..это уж второй вопрос,это ведь не вопрос авторских прав...

Насчёт переписки,тоже думаю всю переписку размещать и дублировать с трёх страниц,нездраво

Интереснее ,разобраться с самим вопросом

----------


## Viktoz

Наткнулся в сети на такое:

 Те самые "два столба"

----------


## Trs

Эти два столба стояли перед Лузановкой. Не верьте.

----------


## Antique

Автору фотошопа - 2 в дневник )

----------


## Скрытик

> Наткнулся в сети на такое:
> 
>  Те самые "два столба"


 Я уже не знаю как с этими фейкерами бороться  У него уже больше 300х репостов это

----------


## Скрытик

> Наткнулся в сети на такое:
> 
>  Те самые "два столба"


 Я уже не знаю как с этими фейкерами бороться  У него уже больше 300х репостов этой фотографии.
Просил по

----------


## Antique

Снова поставили ворота в дом Шретеров на Пушкинской, 33. Похоже их ремонтировали и теперь ворота запираются. Проезжал мимо и не знаю сохранилась ли надпись, но диск почтового ящика по крайней на месте.

А из плохих новостей: на Думской.нєт появилось сообщение о том, что якобы недалеко время сноса зданий самопомощи в АСТРе. Я считаю, что если общественного протеста нет, то хотя бы сфотографировать надо. Я конечно попытаюсь это сделать при наличии свободного времени и подходящей (пасмурной) погоды, но...

----------


## OdGen

Да, С. Котелко сообщил о возвращении ворот, кажется, в конце года. Я уже сфотографировал их. Надпись сохранилась, табличка с ней блестит.  

По школе АСТР Вы правы, нужно сфотографировать.
Речь идет о решение горсовета №6287-VI від 25.02.2015р. "Про розробку детального плану території в межах вулиць: Фонтанська дорога, Черняховського, Маршала Говорова, Піонерська в м. Одесі" 
Планы к этому решению были выложены на сайте горсовета в прошлом году.

----------


## OdGen

Прошу высказать Ваше мнение. Табличка на известном здании - современная или расчищенная старинная?

----------


## Trs

Домовладелец подходит. Давид Перкель владел этими домами достаточно долго.

----------


## Antique

Современная табличка. Её раньше не было. Перкеля наверное во Всей Одессе высмотрели. Штукатурка вроде бы совершено новая, копия аутентичной. Все лепные элементы сделаны заново.

Лучше бы вместо того ,чтобы играться с табличкой дом и внутри тоже отремонтировали, а то ремонт только косметический.

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо, я того же мнения.

----------


## тситарапеС

> Предполагаемые варианты,и тополя и дом красной-"кирпичной архитектуры....
> Очень похоже на дом который изображен на рисунке...и как раз аллея тополей вдоль....а интересно в этом доме были жилые квартиры?? Или он изначально был под склады...???кто в курсе...


 Дело в том, что тополь живет 35-40 лет и они никак не дожили бы до сегодняшнего момента, если росли возле дома после войны.

----------


## OdGen

Нет ли у уважаемых участников форума фотографии почти утраченной лепнины на детали верхней части фасада здания на Канатной, 54 (недалеко от угла с Большой Арнаутской) ?

----------


## Antique

У меня есть только общая фотография весны 2010-го, вот фрагмент с неё:


Мне кажется состояние не намного лучше.

----------


## OdGen

В любом случае спасибо!

----------


## glbs

Превьюшка с аукциона.
С какой точки снято?

----------


## феерический

мне кажется, что со стороны ювелирного заводы

----------


## Людмила_Т

объявление карманнику 1921 г.

----------


## Спокойствие

> объявление карманнику 1921 г.


  Это не 1921 год, поскольку написано по правилам дореформенной орфографии. 
К тому же в 1921 году уже не было- "русских" денег, а были советские дензнаки.

----------


## Людмила_Т

> Это не 1921 год, поскольку написано по правилам дореформенной орфографии. 
> К тому же в 1921 году уже не было- "русских" денег, а были советские дензнаки.


  возможно ошибаюсь. но в любом случае интересное объявление

----------


## glbs

Интересует названия яхты Екатерининского яхтклуба принадлежавшая П.Региру.
Кто нибудь может помочь?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> объявление карманнику 1921 г.


 По указанному адресу Ришельевская, 59 сейчас стоит гостиница Черное море. Видимо тот дом был разрушен во время войны.

----------


## Trs

Тот дом был разрушен для строительства этого убожества в виде гостиницы.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Современная табличка. Её раньше не было. Перкеля наверное во Всей Одессе высмотрели. Штукатурка вроде бы совершено новая, копия аутентичной. Все лепные элементы сделаны заново.
> 
> Лучше бы вместо того ,чтобы играться с табличкой дом и внутри тоже отремонтировали, а то ремонт только косметический.


  А Вы юморист, сколько табличка стоит, а сколько ремонт в доме. Или Вы хотите чтоб на сумму которую они потратили на табличку сделали ремонт в доме?

----------


## Алик Савенков

> объявление карманнику 1921 г.


 Я думаю это объявление вышло после 31.10.1917 года или в начале 1918 года.

----------


## kravshik

Интересное фото 18 го маршрута возле семинарии

----------


## Trs

Это 424.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да нет, снимок вроде цельный, не похоже на его склеенность.

----------


## Viktoz

> Да нет, снимок вроде цельный, не похоже на его склеенность.


 Да, цельный, это  четырехосный вагон La Croyere, в народе "пульман",  а сзади  деревянный двухосный прицеп Мытищинского завода, курсировали в основном по 18-му маршруту

----------


## Киров

Пантелеймоновская угол Екатерининская,примерно 1942 год.французский  бульвар и ещё кое что тут.http://www.ebay.de/itm/129-Fotos-WK2-Odessa-Kertsch-Temrjuk-Taman-Gebirgsjager-aus-Nachlass-/262296332249?hash=item3d121467d9:g:54UAAOSwzgRWxYs  V

----------


## kravshik

> Да, цельный, это  четырехосный вагон La Croyere, в народе "пульман",  а сзади  деревянный двухосный прицеп Мытищинского завода, курсировали в основном по 18-му маршруту


 в какую сторону развернуты бугели??  почему тогда на четерехосном пульмане, они в разные стороны...??

----------


## arkoh

> в какую сторону развернуты бугели??  почему тогда на четерехосном пульмане, они в разные стороны...??


 Насколько я помню, на  тех пульманах бугели конструктивно были в разные стороны для движения туда - обратно (проектировались для движения без разворотных колец). Просто один бугель упирался в контактный провод, а другой немного оттягивался канатом. Если присмотреться Это видно на снимке.

----------


## феерический

Обратите внимание: На заднем плане трамваи, которые на тот момент обходили Нархоз по кругу.

----------


## Trs

Думаю, здесь уже все в курсе того, что происходит с ГАОО?

----------


## ebreo

Вроде не попадалась на ветке вот такая подборка (взято на ФБ) http://yangur.livejournal.com/392309.html

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вроде не попадалась на ветке вот такая подборка (взято на ФБ) http://yangur.livejournal.com/392309.html


 

Адрес этой фотографии уже установили, это улица Московская, 97 (Черноморского казачества).

----------


## Antique

Артучилище рядом, там кроме главного есть и вспомогательные корпуса, брошенная автобаза. Конечно там лучше устроить высотки, чем расположить архив, ведь карманы тогда смогут набить все депутаты.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Артуилище рядом, там кроме главного есть и вспомогательные корпуса, брошенная автобаза. Конечно там лучше устроить высотки, чем расположить архив, ведь карманы тогда смогут набить все депутаты.


 там собственно могут разместиться и высотки , и архив

----------


## Viktoz

> в какую сторону развернуты бугели??  почему тогда на четерехосном пульмане, *они в разные стороны*...??


 Конструкция вагона такая:

----------


## kravshik

Друзья ,есть интересная новость ,наши коллеги исследуют старые цистерны и колодцы




http://7kanal.com.ua/2016/02/odesskie-issledovateli-spustilis-na-dno-starinnyih-kolodtsev-video/




*В Одессе стартовало самое масштабное за последние 100 лет обследование старинных колодцев и цистерн.!!!
*
Они сохранились во дворах исторического центра. Их используют в качестве тумб, постаментов, газонов или мусорных ведер. В начале 19 века они заменяли жителям города водопровод, а сегодня вполне могут стать памятниками архитектуры. В последний раз старинные цистерны и колодцы *Одессы в 1894 году* изучал профессор Иван Синцов. Сегодня повторить его подвиг решили одесские исследователи.
В научную группу вошли историки, спелеологи, геологи и краеведы. Что они обнаружили на территории, скрытой под землей?

----------


## Viktoz

> http://7kanal.com.ua/2016/02/odesski...lodtsev-video/


 поправь ссылку, не работает

----------


## kravshik

> поправь ссылку, не работает


 




http://7kanal.com.ua/2016/02/odesskie-issledovateli-spustilis-na-dno-starinnyih-kolodtsev-video/





рабочая....

----------


## Купидониха

Сейчас на первом городском канале идет прямой эфир, в котором обсуждается тема архива. Гости студии - зам. директора государственного архива Лилия Белоусова, глава общественного совета при государственном архиве Лидия Ковальчук, пресс-секретарь еврейской общины Болеслав Капулкин, бывший глава общины прогрессивного иудаизма Виктор Зонис, зам. председателя комиссии облсовета по вопросам управления имуществом совместной собственности территориальных громад Александр Барский, экс-председатель облсовета Михаил Шмушкович, а также представители религиозных общин Одессы и общественники. Присоединяйтесь к обсуждению в группах ПЕРВЫЙ ГОРДСКОЙ. ОДЕССА на фейсбуке и в контакте: https://www.facebook.com/1tv.od.ua/?fref=ts http://vk.com/1tv_od_ua - ваш комментарий появится на экране.

----------


## Antique

Коментарии в интернете те, кому они адресованы, не читают. Пикеты являются более действенным средством.

----------


## Купидониха

> Коментарии в интернете те, кому они адресованы, не читают. Пикеты являются более действенным средством.


  не в интернете, а на экране в прямом эфире  :smileflag: )) Интернет - способ отправить его туда.

----------


## vado

http://www.1tv.od.ua/news/13338

----------


## doc-men

В социальных сетях сейчас раскручивается мнение, что "два столба" на Тираспольском шоссе были идентичными двум столбам при въезде на пос. Котовского. 




Более того, даже выкладывалось такое фото:




Где изображены северные ворота, но в  подписи написано, что западные.

Мои поиски в Интернете изображения двух столбов на западном направлении ни к чему не привели. 
*Может кто-то богат таким фото?*

----------


## Скрытик

Нет на сегодня фотографий 2х столбов на Заставе. Уже обсуждали сто раз.

----------


## doc-men

Извиняюсь. Не попадалось на глаза обсуждение.

----------


## Antique

Просто то, что у нас было давно в группах обсуждается только сейчас.

----------


## kravshik

Друзья -единомышленники,предалагаю поддержать проект


*Городской проект "Старая Одесса в фото" — OLD.ODESSA.UA — нуждается в вашей помощи! 
*


Очень много Одессы из раньшего времени осталось не только в памяти, но и в семейных фотоальбомах. Откройте их, посмотрите на фотографии еще раз — возможно, люди на снимках запечатлены на фоне города, который вы прекрасно помните, но которого уже нет. 

А еще в домашних архивах могли сохраниться старые почтовые открытки, буклеты, газетные вырезки с фотографиями... Да мало ли! 

Если вы посчитаете, что ваши фотографии могут дополнить проект — присылайте их электронные изображения, связывайтесь с редакцией. 

Постарайтесь указывать фамилию и имя автора фотографии, дату съемки и описание того, что на снимке изображено.

----------


## OdGen

> Думаю, здесь уже все в курсе того, что происходит с ГАОО?


 Судя по всему, особого волнения на форуме это не вызвало (при этом более живо обсуждается в отдельной теме).

Кто нибудь знает, куда подевались не слазившие несколько лет с экранов Я. Гопп и Л. Штекель, выступавшие на Первом городском канале со звучной подписью "патриот Одессы". Данный вопрос их не волнует, или, учитывая, кому передают здание, устраивает? 
Из еженедельной передачи "Мой дом Одесса" Гопп пропал в конце года, теперь там выступает Марат Якупов. На днях тот же канал подписал Гоппа в новостях уже не как патриота, а как "специалиста по ценам на одесских рынках", а на одной из пресс-конференций по ситуации с архивом лицо, похожее на Штекеля (не могу утверждать, что это был он) стояло в проходе в последних рядах зала, в котором проходила пресс-конференция.
Так где же патриоты?

----------


## Купидониха



----------


## Antique

> Из еженедельной передачи "Мой дом Одесса" Гопп пропал в конце года, теперь там выступает Марат Якупов. На днях тот же канал подписал Гоппа в новостях уже не как патриота, а как "специалиста по ценам на одесских рынках", а на одной из пресс-конференций по ситуации с архивом лицо, похожее на Штекеля (не могу утверждать, что это был он) стояло в проходе в последних рядах зала, в котором проходила пресс-конференция.
> Так где же патриоты?


 Теперь аудитория Якова Гоппа ограничивается личной страницей в Фейсбуке, где его активность крайне высока. Правда деятельность охватывает только комментарии текущих событий общеполитического характера. Но вообще это было предполагаемо, я не верил, что он сможет довести дело до конца.

Борьбой с застройкой города занялся Демальянс, но пока видимых успехов нет.

----------


## chereshny1958

http://uc.od.ua/news/urbanism/1181301.html
По поводу всех "патриотов", что-то они стали напоминать мне пикейных жилетов Ильфа и Петрова:"Да, Бриану палец в рот не клади ! " Пустопорожняя болтовня, а город погибает. Как то заел меня быт, поэтому долго не гуляла по центру, и вот выбрались с мужем, и вели себя как эмигранты после долгого отсутствия в городе. Мы гуляли и не узнавали свой город, памятные нам места. Я понимаю, что мы уже не молоды, а город живет и развивается, но зачем же так уродовать исторический центр неподобающими архитектурными "творениями" типа ТЦ "Европа", про Греческую площадь я вообще молчу.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Теперь аудитория Якова Гоппа ограничивается личной страницей в Фейсбуке, где его активность крайне высока. Правда деятельность охватывает только комментарии текущих событий общеполитического характера. Но вообще это было предполагаемо, я не верил, что он сможет довести дело до конца.


  субьективно- за что ему заплатили, то и рассказывает. Не верю бывшим скоморохам, решившим посвятить себя Великому.  
Дело сохранения исторического центра, вопросы застройки стоило бы вести какому нибудь известному  архитектору , скульптору, а не квнщику



> Борьбой с застройкой города занялся Демальянс, но пока видимых успехов нет.


 хаят любой строительный обьект. Их послушаешь, то нынешняя Одесса пребывает в идеальном состоянии и любая новостройка идёт ей во вред

----------


## Antique

> хаят любой строительный обьект. Их послушаешь, то нынешняя Одесса пребывает в идеальном состоянии и любая новостройка идёт ей во вред


 Те что в центре или в курортной зоне - таки во вред. Сейчас же застраивают Аркадию и Фонтаны а смысл... Некоторые постройки производят без разрешений или с отклонениями от утверждённого проекта. Другими словами город захватил строительная мафия имеющая своих людей в городском и областном советах. Власти меняются, но они всё равно находят с кем договориться.




> Дело сохранения исторического центра, вопросы застройки стоило бы вести какому нибудь известному  архитектору , скульптору, а не квнщику


 У нас регулярно на государственные должности назначают кого-то из архитктурной среды но всё заканчивается продвижением интересов каких-либо строительных фирм. Или скажем норовят сами построить в центре какую-нибудь гадость.




> Я понимаю, что мы уже не молоды, а город живет и развивается, но зачем же так уродовать исторический центр неподобающими архитектурными "творениями" типа ТЦ "Европа", про Греческую площадь я вообще молчу.


 Этажность и стиль - это основные проблемы новостроек в центре. Проблема стиля скорее всего решается отменой его как такового. Наверное лучше строить что-то безстилевое, нейтральное, как белая хрущёвка на Дерибасовской. По крайней мере если в голову кому-то прийдёт что-нибудь путное, то можно будет сделать новый фасад.

А вы ещё не видели наверное небоскрёбы на Асташкина угол Льва Толстого на месте старых казарм (арсенала). Из новых ран - ещё Блоьшая Арнаутская возле мебельной фабрики и Белинского, 16.

----------


## Antique

Кстати. давно хотел написать на счёт дома на Большой Арнаутской, 23 судя по фотографиям снесли часть мебельной фабрики Зура и Кайзера на улице Черновола, 4. Там было здание с двумя дворами, вот непосредственно мастерские наверное находились во втором дворе. Так именно второй двор и снесли, так как для нового дома своего участка не хватило. Это очень досадно, пострадало достаточно интересное промышленное здание вписаннное в обычный узкий городской участок. Его бы следовало внести в список памятников как достойный интереса промышленный объект, но уже наверное нечего вносить.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Те что в центре или в курортной зоне - таки во вред. Сейчас же застраивают Аркадию и Фонтаны а смысл... Некоторые постройки производят без разрешений или с отклонениями от утверждённого проекта. Другими словами город захватил строительная мафия имеющая своих людей в городском и областном советах. Власти меняются, но они всё равно находят с кем договориться.


 Застраивают пустые участки-бывшие санатории, что вполне логично и объяснимо. Квартиры там пользуются спросом, поскольку не на отшибе и близко к морю.

 Частный сектор в географическом центре миллионного города на Фонтане- явление раритетное и отжившее своё время.Его будут выдавливать оттуда на окраины, нравится это кому то или нет, процесс совершенно обьективный

----------


## Antique

> Застраивают пустые участки-бывшие санатории, что вполне логично и объяснимо. Квартиры там пользуются спросом, поскольку не на отшибе и близко к морю. Частный сектор в географическом центре миллионного города на Фонтане- явление раритетное и отжившее своё время.Его будут выдавливать оттуда на окраины, нравится это кому то или нет, процесс совершенно обьективный


 Для курортных городов малоэтажная застройка - нормальное явление. Плотная застройка отдыху не способствует, вот взять ту же Аркадию - теперь это не место для отдыха. Высотная застройка вообще больше Азии свойственна, зачем нам Азия? Вот вам, как человеку явно не чуждому строительной сфере наверное известны примеры среди близлежащих развитых стран, где производили бы настолько массовое и высотное строительство?




> Его будут выдавливать оттуда на окраины, нравится это кому то или нет, процесс совершенно обьективный


 Ну если застройщики утратят своё лобби их ждёт крупное разочарование, так как раздача дармовой земли прекратится и им придётся заняться окраинами. В конце концов город не должен расти бесконечно, на миллионе жителей можно и ограничиться, на крайний случай рядом есть пустая степь где можно создать отличную инфраструктуру, город не настолько большой по площади, чтобы у нас возникли какие-то проблемы с протяжённостью дорог.




> Частный сектор в географическом центре миллионного города на Фонтане


 Посмотрите карту. Географический центр - это Бугаёвка, хлебный городок, улица Михаила Грушевского.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Для курортных городов малоэтажная застройка - нормальное явление. Плотная застройка отдыху не способствует, вот взять ту же Аркадию - теперь это не место для отдыха. Высотная застройка вообще больше Азии свойственна, зачем нам Азия?


 строить будут то, что выгоднее, на что есть спрос, что покупают. Одесса не курортный в чистом виде город. Курорт (чистое море, воздух, ширь и простор)  по факту переносится в область и на окраины города, Каролино -Бугаз, Затока...



> Ну если застройщики утратят своё лобби их ждёт крупное разочарование, так как раздача дармовой земли прекратится и им придётся заняться окраинами.


 не думаю, что та земля дармовая. Хозяева санаториев как продавали землю застройщикам, так и дальше этим будут заниматься

----------


## Antique

> строить будут то, что выгоднее, на что есть спрос, что покупают. Одесса не курортный в чистом виде город. Курорт (чистое море, воздух, ширь и простор)  по факту переносится в область и на окраины города, Каролино -Бугаз, Затока...


 Ну если застраивать и дальше курортную зону, то действительно перенесётся, а приморские улицы заполнит жуткий трафик. Но если дело остановить сейчас, то это только пойдёт на пользу курортному имиджу города. Башнями могли бы и всю европу застроить, это не проблема, но в нормальных странах есть ограничение на этажность.




> не думаю, что та земля дармовая. Хозяева санаториев как продавали землю застройщикам, так и дальше этим будут заниматься


 Санатории в основном государственные, либо зачастую выкуплены у государства за символические деньги. К тому-же часто у выкупленной земли было совсем иное назначение, вот как пример Школа АСТР на 5-й станции, где строительство жилых зданий не предполагалось.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Ну если застраивать и дальше курортную зону, то действительно перенесётся, а приморские улицы заполнит жуткий трафик. Но если дело остановить сейчас, то это только пойдёт на пользу курортному имиджу города. Башнями могли бы и всю европу застроить, это не проблема, но в нормальных странах есть ограничение на этажность.


 ограничения в историческом центрах, в новых районах их нет. Там просто люди не хотят жить в небоскрёбах и покупают квартиры в домах до 10 этажей



> Санатории в основном государственные, либо зачастую выкуплены у государства за символические деньги. К тому-же часто у выкупленной земли было совсем иное назначение, вот как пример Школа АСТР на 5-й станции, где строительство жилых зданий не предполагалось.


 понятно, что санатории были украдены и теперь украденное продаётся, переводится в наличность. И никто им не помешает

----------


## Скрытик

> Мы гуляли и не узнавали свой город, памятные нам места. Я понимаю, что мы уже не молоды, а город живет и развивается, но зачем же так уродовать исторический центр неподобающими архитектурными "творениями" типа ТЦ "Европа", про Греческую площадь я вообще молчу.


  А при чем тут патриоты? Город уничтожают те самые, особо не перекрасившиеся мрази, во главе с лысым. Хотя, он в данном случае просто винтик. И похоже остановить их уже не в состоянии никто ((((

----------


## Скрытик

> Плотная застройка отдыху не способствует, вот взять ту же Аркадию - теперь это не место для отдыха. Высотная застройка вообще больше Азии свойственна, зачем нам Азия?


 Азия она разная. И тоже зависит от людей. Вот на курортном Пхукете многоэтажки огромные. А на Самуи запрещено строить здания выше уровня пальм. Угадайте где приятнее отдыхать?

----------


## Скрытик

> не думаю, что та земля дармовая. Хозяева санаториев как продавали землю застройщикам, так и дальше этим будут заниматься


  Речь не об абсолютных цифрах. А об отношении стоимости кв.м. в новострое к кв.м. земли. В бывших санаториях такой коэффициент больше.

----------


## Спокойствие

> известны примеры среди близлежащих развитых стран, где производили бы настолько массовое и высотное строительство?.


  Есть примеры из неразвитых. Район похлеще "Радужного".

http://varlamov.ru/1119124.html?utm_source=ljpost&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=teaser

----------


## OdGen

Всем спасибо за ответы. 
А вот и иллюстрация, которую увидел здесь же, на форуме

По поводу мебельной фабрики на Большой Арнаутской. Хорошая была фабрика, я там несколько раз мебель покупал. С фасада располагалось небольшое здание, ныне снесенное, имевшее выход в большой двор.
Несколько лет назад на форуме обсуждалась старая фотография участка Большая Арнаутская /Канатная. Кому-то попадались старое фото противоположной стороны улицы, на которой ныне расположено здание Большая Арнаутская, 15 ?

----------


## Antique

> Есть примеры из неразвитых. Район похлеще "Радужного".
> 
> http://varlamov.ru/1119124.html?utm_source=ljpost&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=teaser


 Тут как раз с этажностью всё хорошо, с воздуха выглядит страшнее, чем с поверхности. Но в градостроительном плане полный провал. Вот раньше специально продумывали план микрорайона, творчески расставляли здания, новым проектам детских садов и школ специально  придавали нетривиальную форму. А все достижения отметены, тотальный нигилизм.

В России есть худшие примеры, кажется новый район в Ставрополе или окрестностях.

----------


## Viacheslaw

> Тут как раз с этажностью всё хорошо, с воздуха выглядит страшнее, чем с поверхности. Но в градостроительном плане полный провал. Вот раньше специально продумывали план микрорайона, творчески расставляли здания, новым проектам детских садов и школ специально  придавали нетривиальную форму. А все достижения отметены, тотальный нигилизм.


  В советское время?  :smileflag:  На Черёмушках здания расставлены как бараки... Детские сады и школы - типовые безликие проекты...

----------


## Antique

> В советское время?  На Черёмушках здания расставлены как бараки... Детские сады и школы - типовые безликие проекты...


 Да, в советское время. А, то о чём в говорите - самое начало эпопеи. Тогда ещё не было опыта да и единственным приоритетом была постройка как можно большего колличества жилплощади. Черёмушки - это только одно десятилетие, причём в истории застройки советских микрорайонов самое первое, уже в 1970-х такого рода застройка признавалась однообразной.

----------


## Людмила_Т

хорошо, что оцифровывают для общего пользования  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Областная власть героически борется с созданными ею же проблемами. Уже несколько СМИ сообщили, что архив остаётся в центре, но новое здание пока не раскрывают.

----------


## ebreo

> Областная власть героически борется с созданными ею же проблемами. Уже несколько СМИ сообщили, что архив остаётся в центре, но новое здание пока не раскрывают.


  Областной архив предложили перенести в здание обладминистрации http://reporter.od.ua/oblastnoy-arhiv-predlozhili-perenesti-v-zdanie-obladministratsii/

----------


## OdGen

http://www.1tv.od.ua/releases/8420

----------


## Antique

Особняку на Костанди / Люстдорфской дороге скоро придёт конец. Горсовет уже утвердил план застройки. Автор проекта - Николай Базан, который был автором проекта и якобы ранее имел наклонности к защите культурного наследия. Строит "Будова".

----------


## Скрытик

У меня "философский" вопрос - а кто покупает это огромное количество новостроя во всяких Кадорах, Жемчужинах, Будовах и прочих дегенератов? Неужели сейчас такой дикий спрос на жилье как в конце 80х? 
Просто не понимаю - цены для 90% населения реально неподъемны, они в лучшем случае 1 метр за 3 месяца работы смогут оплатить и то не факт.
Россияне уже вряд ли покупают тут недвигу. Что это за парадоксы, уничтожающие Одессу?

----------


## OdGen

Жаль особняк. Базан некоторое время был главным архитектором.
Для большинства населения уже сейчас неподъемны цены на оплату недвижимости, так как цены на коммунальные услуги равны или превышают обычную пенсию. Видимо, недвижимость чиновники покупают, других вариантов нет.

----------


## doc-men

> У меня "философский" вопрос - а кто покупает это огромное количество новостроя во всяких Кадорах, Жемчужинах, Будовах и прочих дегенератов? Неужели сейчас такой дикий спрос на жилье как в конце 80х? 
> Просто не понимаю - цены для 90% населения реально неподъемны, они в лучшем случае 1 метр за 3 месяца работы смогут оплатить и то не факт.
> Россияне уже вряд ли покупают тут недвигу. Что это за парадоксы, уничтожающие Одессу?


 Скупают недвижимость под дальнейшую сдачу в аренду. Сейчас очень много приезжих и иностранцев снимают в этих домах квартиры. Пока такая сдача в аренду будет рентабельна, будут скупать все на фундаменте.

----------


## kravshik

> Особняку на Костанди / Люстдорфской дороге скоро придёт конец. Горсовет уже утвердил план застройки. Автор проекта - Николай Базан, который был автором проекта и якобы ранее имел наклонности к защите культурного наследия. Строит "Будова".


 
очень жаль особнячок..




почувствуйте разницу..

"_ Все дружно хвалили высотность, которая станет «акцентом» по улице Костанди и скрасит «невыразительную застройку» соседнего микрорайона «Вузовский».
Проект согласовали._"....

----------


## VilsonOleg

Одесса, самый лучший город на Земле!!

----------


## Antique

Это на Вузовском то и не выразительная? Силуэт по Черноморской вполне неплохой получился и цвета фасадов интересные. У вузовского недостаток - это плотность застройки, на Таирова просторнее

----------


## Antique

> Сейчас очень много приезжих и иностранцев снимают в этих домах квартиры.


 Где это у нас столько новых рабочих мест вдруг появилось?

----------


## v_i_t_e_k

> У меня "философский" вопрос - а кто покупает это огромное количество новостроя во всяких Кадорах, Жемчужинах, Будовах и прочих дегенератов? Неужели сейчас такой дикий спрос на жилье как в конце 80х? 
> Просто не понимаю - цены для 90% населения реально неподъемны, они в лучшем случае 1 метр за 3 месяца работы смогут оплатить и то не факт.
> Россияне уже вряд ли покупают тут недвигу. Что это за парадоксы, уничтожающие Одессу?


  философский ответ
да никто их в таких масштабах и не покупает... 
пока власть жиденькая проще (дешевле) решать вопросы с землеотводом... вот и забивают местяки и строят почуть...
высокая рентабельность + запасы кешфлоу + дешевые кредитные деньги позволяют думать перспективой не одного месяца а 10-20 лет.
на выходе застройщик получит свои 400-1000 % за 10 лет

другой философский вопрос - кто мешает строить в "полях" города - сателлиты? 
совокупность отпадающих проблем в виде мэрии  / городской архитектуры расселения-выселения помогут отбить частично необходимые доп инфраструктурные  затраты

----------


## Скруджжж

Кадорр на днях вырубил шикарный скверик на ул. Литературной



https://www.facebook.com/groups/750252228331928/permalink/1118248934865587/

----------


## валл

> В советское время?  На Черёмушках здания расставлены как бараки... Детские сады и школы - типовые безликие проекты...


 То же самое когда-нибудь скажут о "муравейниках" типа Радужного,Альтаира и Кадоровских Жемчужин!

----------


## валл

> Кадорр на днях вырубил шикарный скверик на ул. Литературной


 Небось получил в мэрии "божье благословение!"
Там хорошее место было,а ещё я где-то читал,что собираются снести здание "Ориона" и на его месте тоже возвести очередную свечку!

----------


## VicTur

> Небось получил в мэрии "божье благословение!"
> Там хорошее место было,а ещё я где-то читал,что собираются снести здание "Ориона" и на его месте тоже возвести очередную свечку!


 Если это «бизнес с божьим благословением», то, как сказано в древнем советском скетче, значит, бога действительно нет...

----------


## Jaak Logus

В это же время, вы уже обратили внимание, что при входе на Куликово поле со стороны сквера Томаса уже неделю ведется строительство неопознанного объекта без всяких документов. На огороженной территории работы утихают поздним вечером и начинаются ранним утром. Эскиз проекта на ограждении не размещено. Вас интересует что это? Когда-то там располагалось увеселительное заведение с музыкой за полночь и пьяными типами в округе. А сейчас?

----------


## VicTur

Наших милых форумчанок — с Восьмым марта!
И, разумеется, с праздником нашу общую даму сердца — нашу Одессу!

----------


## kravshik

> То же самое когда-нибудь скажут о "муравейниках" типа Радужного,Альтаира и Кадоровских Жемчужин!


 скоро мы все будем чувствовать разницу....)))

*Ланжерон 2014
*
 фото Катерины Олейник.



*Ланжерон 2156 год*

----------


## Людмила_Т

Одесса. Большевистская демонстрация в апреле 1919

----------


## Trs

На территории ВТЦ снесли красное двухэтажное здание. Оно было историческим, или это новодел?

----------


## Antique

Это которое розовое на Среднефонтанской? Вроде бы новое, я на Гугл панорамах его не вижу: https://goo.gl/maps/p9TwkfmE1vF2

----------


## Trs

Оно во втором ряду от панорамы. То, что видно в 2011 году, уже снесли для расширения парковки. В Google Earth оно есть в 2004 году.

----------


## OdGen

*В. Глазырин: «Чем выше – тем лучше».*

Материал в газете «Одесский вестник» от 5 марта, №8
«Градсовет: чем выше – тем лучше»
http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/issue/759/15624/
http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/issue/759/map/!4/

----------


## Trs

Заметка написана в восторженно-безмозглом стиле а-ля «С небывалым подъёмом трудящиеся восприняли весть о том, что...». Наподобие годовых отчётов ОТТУ, где сначала воздавали хвалу партии, генсеку (или наоборот), правительству, пятилетке и т. д., а потом аккуратно маскировали то, что план выполнен далеко не по всем показателям. Впрочем, «Одесский вестник» других материалов особо и не выпускает.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> *В. Глазырин: «Чем выше – тем лучше».*
> 
> Материал в газете «Одесский вестник» от 5 марта, №8
> «Градсовет: чем выше – тем лучше»
> http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/issue/759/15624/
> http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/issue/759/map/!4/


 В его годы это очень важно и для него болезненно! - я про ВЫШЕ)))

----------


## Antique

> Оно во втором ряду от панорамы. То, что видно в 2011 году, уже снесли для расширения парковки. В Google Earth оно есть в 2004 году.


 А действительно. Меня эти панорамы ввели в заблуждения и я только удивлялся хорошей композиции дивной для нашего времени. Но и на Люфтваффе этот дом есть. Вот жалко, таки снесли и я никогда его не фотографировал.

Для посетителей темы подготовил небольшую стрелочку, где обозначено снесённое здание:





> Заметка написана в восторженно-безмозглом стиле а-ля «С небывалым подъёмом трудящиеся восприняли весть о том, что...». Наподобие годовых отчётов ОТТУ, где сначала воздавали хвалу партии, генсеку (или наоборот), правительству, пятилетке и т. д., а потом аккуратно маскировали то, что план выполнен далеко не по всем показателям. Впрочем, «Одесский вестник» других материалов особо и не выпускает.


 У автора Александр Беляева все сводки в таком духе. Хотя подобное свойственно и разного рода архитекторам восхваляющих свои проекты.

----------


## Купидониха

Если кто не в курсе, мы с огромной долей вероятности можем лишиться стадиона "Черноморец", который Климов заложил Сбербанку России, и теперь банк выиграл суд и хочет забрать стадион.
Сегодня, 10 марта, с 19:30 до 21:00 на "Первом городском телеканале" смотрите в прямом эфире ток-шоу "Хлеба и зрелищ".*

Тема выпуска – будущее одесского футбола и стадиона «Черноморец».*

Гости студии: Александр Ахмеров, глава фракции "Доверяй делам" облсовета ; Иосиф Бронз, юрист, болельщик “Черноморца”; Эммануил Ганев (Моня Болгарин), основатель музея футбола в Одессе; Георгий Городенко и Виктор Зубков, ветераны “Черноморца”; Вячеслав Кульчицкий, спортивный журналст и эксперт, а также другие журналисты и общественники.
Комментировать ход беседы можно в группах ПЕРВЫЙ ГОРОДСКОЙ. ОДЕССА в контакте и на фейсбуке. Ваши комментарии будут транслироваться в прямой эфир - на экраны ваших телевизоров.

----------


## Viktoz

> Если кто не в курсе, *мы с огромной долей вероятности можем лишиться стадиона "Черноморец"*, который Климов заложил Сбербанку России, и теперь банк выиграл суд и хочет забрать стадион.
> Сегодня, 10 марта, с 19:30 до 21:00 на "Первом городском телеканале" *смотрите в прямом эфире* ток-шоу "Хлеба и зрелищ".*
> 
> Тема выпуска – будущее одесского футбола и стадиона «Черноморец».*
> 
> Гости студии: Александр Ахмеров, глава фракции "Доверяй делам" облсовета ; Иосиф Бронз, юрист, болельщик “Черноморца”; Эммануил Ганев (Моня Болгарин), основатель музея футбола в Одессе; Георгий Городенко и Виктор Зубков, ветераны “Черноморца”; Вячеслав Кульчицкий, спортивный журналст и эксперт, а также другие журналисты и общественники.
> Комментировать ход беседы можно в группах ПЕРВЫЙ ГОРОДСКОЙ. ОДЕССА в контакте и на фейсбуке. Ваши комментарии будут транслироваться в прямой эфир - на экраны ваших телевизоров.


 Реклама  телеканала или шоу???

Как мы можем лишиться стадиона?, его что вывезут?, разберут? телепортируют?
Перепродадут и поделом Климову будет... делов-то...

----------


## Купидониха

> Реклама  телеканала или шоу???
> 
> Как мы можем лишиться стадиона?, его что вывезут?, разберут? телепортируют?
> Перепродадут и поделом Климову будет... делов-то...


 Реклама телеканала? Вы серьезно считаете, что канал нуждается в такой рекламе?  :smileflag: ))))) Вообще-то тут четко написано, это приглашение тем, кого эта тема интересует, смотреть и комментировать эфир. Если вы считаете, что переход одесского стадиона в собственность российскому банку, которому плевать, будет ли у одесской команды спортивное сооружение для матчей и база для тренировок, - вполне нормальное явление, то можете просто тихо радоваться этому факту, не комментируя его. Те, кого интересует эфир, посмотрят эфир.

----------


## Walera-VMF

интересно когда костусев слил климову стадион "во владение" футболоманы тоже требовали верховенства закона?

----------


## ebreo

> Реклама телеканала? Вы серьезно считаете, что канал нуждается в такой рекламе? ))))) Вообще-то тут четко написано, это приглашение тем, кого эта тема интересует, смотреть и комментировать эфир. Если вы считаете, что переход одесского стадиона в собственность российскому банку, которому плевать, будет ли у одесской команды спортивное сооружение для матчей и база для тренировок, - вполне нормальное явление, то можете просто тихо радоваться этому факту, не комментируя его. Те, кого интересует эфир, посмотрят эфир.


  Вы бы перед тем как рассказывать кому и на что плевать немного бы изучили матчасть. В финальном список объектов, которые являлись залоговым имуществом под кредит стадион уже не вошёл. Стадион и база-это немного другая история и русский банк ни коем образом к этому отношения не имеет. Кстати, а где сам главный красномордый виновник шоу? Почему его не анонсировали?

----------


## Скрытик

> Кстати, а где сам главный красномордый виновник шоу? Почему его не анонсировали?


  В паРаше, жирует на награбленное  Рядом с батоном вроде хатынку приобрел (((

----------


## Купидониха

> Вы бы перед тем как рассказывать кому и на что плевать немного бы изучили матчасть. В финальном список объектов, которые являлись залоговым имуществом под кредит стадион уже не вошёл. Стадион и база-это немного другая история и русский банк ни коем образом к этому отношения не имеет. Кстати, а где сам главный красномордый виновник шоу? Почему его не анонсировали?


 Матчасть как раз я прекрасно изучила. Стадион в настоящий момент уже был бы передан Сбербанку, если бы "Черноморец" не подал на апелляцию. Вопрос с залогами решался очень хитро, стадион был в залоге изначально у Имексбанка, а потом, поскольку Имекс обанкротился, вместе с другими долгами перекочевал к Сбербанку. Все это, по сути, было частью большой аферы, с помощью которой Климов продал имущество россиянам, при этом не заплатил должникам.

----------


## Купидониха

> интересно когда костусев слил климову стадион "во владение" футболоманы тоже требовали верховенства закона?


 Костусев тут как раз ни при чем, Гурвиц передавал стадион, а не он.

----------


## Скрытик

> Костусев тут как раз ни при чем, Гурвиц передавал стадион, а не он.


 Серьезно? А я слышал, что таки Костусев.

----------


## ebreo

> Матчасть как раз я прекрасно изучила. Стадион в настоящий момент уже был бы передан Сбербанку, если бы "Черноморец" не подал на апелляцию. Вопрос с залогами решался очень хитро, стадион был в залоге изначально у Имексбанка, а потом, поскольку Имекс обанкротился, вместе с другими долгами перекочевал к Сбербанку. Все это, по сути, было частью большой аферы, с помощью которой Климов продал имущество россиянам, при этом не заплатил должникам.


  вы вообще понимаете что вы пишете??? Причём аппеляция к передаче стадиона сбербанку? Ещё раз повторяю-в финальном списке объектов, которые являются залоговым имуществом стадиона НЕТ! Каким образом стадион находился в залоге у имексбанка? Как раз изначально именно стадион и другие объекты были внесены в залоговый список для кредита сбербанка, но позднее он (стадион) был выведен из этого списка. Поэтому он никак не мог находится в залоге. А афёрой было выведение красномордым в оффшор в том числе и кредита от сбербанка.

----------


## Купидониха

> вы вообще понимаете что вы пишете??? Причём аппеляция к передаче стадиона сбербанку? Ещё раз повторяю-в финальном списке объектов, которые являются залоговым имуществом стадиона НЕТ! Каким образом стадион находился в залоге у имексбанка? Как раз изначально именно стадион и другие объекты были внесены в залоговый список для кредита сбербанка, но позднее он (стадион) был выведен из этого списка. Поэтому он никак не мог находится в залоге. А афёрой было выведение красномордым в оффшор в том числе и кредита от сбербанка.


 Послушайте, если вы не знаете, каким образом он находился в залоге - воспользуйтесь собственным советом, изучите матчасть. Есть материалы в интернете за весь период судов, есть прекрасная статья Диброва и Константинова на Думской о том, как Климов передавал фиктивным собственникам и закладывал свое имущество, есть материалы самих судов, в конце концов, которые тоже в доступе. У меня, к счастью, есть другая работа, и совершенно нет времени заново все это для вас собирать по источникам.

----------


## Купидониха

> Серьезно? А я слышал, что таки Костусев.


 Мне некогда смотреть ссылки, но я ЛИЧНО присутствовала на исполкоме, когда Гурвиц решал вопрос о передаче стадиона. Такое трудно забыть. Это было в 2009 году.

----------


## ebreo

> Послушайте, если вы не знаете, каким образом он находился в залоге - воспользуйтесь собственным советом, изучите матчасть. Есть материалы в интернете за весь период судов, есть прекрасная статья Диброва и Константинова на Думской о том, как Климов передавал фиктивным собственникам и закладывал свое имущество, есть материалы самих судов, в конце концов, которые тоже в доступе. У меня, к счастью, есть другая работа, и совершенно нет времени заново все это для вас собирать по источникам.


  Думская это однозначно авторитетный источник

----------


## Walera-VMF

а я лично возил телевизионщиков на повторную передачу стадиона Костусевым
гурвиц с костусевым и ул Щорса дважды открывали и таких двойных открытий передач в городе не одно было и без них

----------


## Скруджжж

как вам новострой на Фр. бульваре?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Думская это однозначно авторитетный источник


 Такой авторитетный, что для ссылок на него ОФ специально заготовил самые лучшие звёздочки. )))))))

----------


## Скруджжж

> На территории ВТЦ снесли красное двухэтажное здание. Оно было историческим, или это новодел?


 процесс

----------


## Sergey_L

Для Antique и всех, кто не успел сфотографировать. Снесённое здание на Среднефонтанской. Фото - март 2014.

----------


## kravshik

> Для Antique и всех, кто не успел сфотографировать. Снесённое здание на Среднефонтанской. Фото - март 2014. Вложение 10954939


 что значит снесенное!!!???...по сей день живет и здравствует.....относительно недавно тут были....и проходили мимо...да и здание старинное,что ты хочешь сказать ,что уже все!!!???....может речь не об этом здании.....


интересна точка съеимки,  с чудо-города...??...

----------


## kravshik

> как вам новострой на Фр. бульваре?


 уродство!! как можно было в исторический ареол ФБ вписать такое...!!!

----------


## Trs

> что значит снесенное!!!???...по сей день живет и здравствует.....относительно недавно тут были....и проходили мимо...да и здание старинное,что ты хочешь сказать ,что уже все!!!???....может речь не об этом здании.....
> 
> 
> интересна точка съеимки,  с чудо-города...??...


 Здание снесено. От него ничего уже не осталось.

----------


## kravshik

> Здание снесено. От него ничего уже не осталось.


 смысл его сноса??,что просто место под парковку??,мне еще непонятно зачем спилили дерево возле главного входа в ВВЦ??

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Здание снесено. От него ничего уже не осталось.


 Быстро работают, когда есть запах таких же быстрых денежек. ))), но, скорее всего -- (((.

----------


## Купидониха

> Думская это однозначно авторитетный источник


 Лично для меня авторитетный источник - Сергей Дибров. А также документы, фото которых я видела в его статье.

----------


## VicTur

> Серьезно? А я слышал, что таки Костусев.


 Если прочесть чуть дальше заголовка, то из приведённой вами ссылки можно узнать следующее:

«Отметим, что на самом деле именно мэрия Эдуарда Гурвица подарила стадион «Черноморец» Леониду Климову. Так, 16 апреля 2008 года одесский горсовет увеличил свою долю в уставном фонде ЗАО «ФК Черноморец» (цифры не назывались), передав стадион и ряд земельных участков в собственность коммерческой структуры — ЗАО «Футбольный клуб «Черноморец».

Так что Костусев всего лишь повторил деяние предшественника.

----------


## Viktoz

> Так что Костусев всего лишь повторил деяние предшественника.


 Немного не так.  Гурвиц, а точнее город, передал Климову  землю под старым стадионом для строительства нового под Евро 2012, причем актив города в ЗАО ФК "черноморец" был Выше чем Климова, тем самым  Климов был лишь совладельцем...
А вот при кактусе уже растворили активы города и тем самым стадион полностью перешел в собственность Климова...

----------


## Купидониха

> Если прочесть чуть дальше заголовка, то из приведённой вами ссылки можно узнать следующее:
> 
> «Отметим, что на самом деле именно мэрия Эдуарда Гурвица подарила стадион «Черноморец» Леониду Климову. Так, 16 апреля 2008 года одесский горсовет увеличил свою долю в уставном фонде ЗАО «ФК Черноморец» (цифры не назывались), передав стадион и ряд земельных участков в собственность коммерческой структуры — ЗАО «Футбольный клуб «Черноморец».
> 
> Так что Костусев всего лишь повторил деяние предшественника.


 На самом деле процесс был, как у нас в Одессе любят, постепенным, поэтапным, чтоб без шума и пыли, так сказать... Передавался не только стадион, а еще куча другого имущества и участков, мелкими шажками, последним вопросом в повестке сессии с голоса и т.д. Костусев был последним, кто пожал руку, не более. Все договоренности были на тот момент давно подписаны, откатаны, оплачены и обмыты  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Людмила_Т

Дерибасовская 17 в дни Юморины 1988

----------


## Киров

"Выписка евреев из Одессы".Судя по передвижениям немецкого фотографа,идут в Дальник...на казнь.Октябрь,1941 г.

----------


## kravshik

Со странички Толика Топора - 

 а вообще за этот домик интересно узнать...что же там было на этом месте??? именно дом с колоннами на месте высотной 16 ти этажки ,там где сейчас Таврия.

может кто из наших спецов тут подскажет...??

с другой справой стороны понятно,мы видим начало улицы Пионерская..
оба здания в начале улицы сохранились,двухэтажное здание сейчас перестроено и отдельно стоящий домик за ним,тоже сохранился-это была и есть сейчас библиотека ,сначала СПТУ№1,потом ЮР академии.

----------


## chereshny1958

Боюсь ошибиться, но дом с колоннами - это дом командующего кадетского корпуса. Знаю, что его снесли, когда строили здание с Товарами народного потребления, так,по-моему, назывался магазин, который был до Таврии.

----------


## OdGen

Вчера по "Первому городскому" был небольшой репортаж о том, что владельцы магазина в доме на Екатерининской, 39 (возле "Укртелекома") испортили фасад здания.

----------


## Trs

И достаточно давно, кстати.

----------


## OdGen

Я так понял, что продолжают.

----------


## Trs

Куда уж больше? Вся левая часть фасада от арки до торца уничтожена. Похоже, взялись за правую часть?

----------


## OdGen

Возможно, нужно на месте посмотреть.

----------


## Людмила_Т

фотографии Одесского оперного театра 1888 года из журнала "Зодчий"
Одна из фотографий

----------


## Antique

Ну с Зодчего в наше время только не ленивый не делал вырезок, ибо журнал доступен с давних пор в интернете, например на торрентах:

Этот лучше качеством, но нет некоторых страниц:
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4973309

Тут качество хуже зато вроде есть всё, да ещё и с подшивкой приложения "Неделя строителя":
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4779094

----------


## Скруджжж

> Возможно, нужно на месте посмотреть.


 правую часть обшили пенопластом и восстанавливают руст

----------


## Aissa

а всем плевать... как всегда. это же "ханбер". им все можно

*СКАНДАЛЬНАЯ СТРОЙКА НА СКЛОНЕ В ЦЕНТРЕ ОДЕССЫ РАЗРУШАЕТ СОСЕДНЮЮ «СТАЛИНКУ»*

Строительная компания «Ханбер», которая уже не раз попадала в скандальные ситуации, вновь отличилась. В редакцию 368.media обратились жильцы дома на улице Уютной,1, пострадавшие от произвола застройщика.
Речь идет о строительстве жилого комплекса на улице вице-адмирала Азарова. Массивная трехэтажная «сталинка» не выдержала напора строителей, забивающих сваи в котлован по соседству, и начала трескаться

источник

п.с.фото большие сильно грузить

----------


## Antique

> а всем плевать... как всегда. это же "ханбер". им все можно


 Сейчас всем всё можно, Будова с Кадором, Ханбером и прочими хором уничтожают город. И никто ничего не в силах сделать.

----------


## Скруджжж

> а всем плевать... как всегда. это же "ханбер". им все можно
> 
> *СКАНДАЛЬНАЯ СТРОЙКА НА СКЛОНЕ В ЦЕНТРЕ ОДЕССЫ РАЗРУШАЕТ СОСЕДНЮЮ «СТАЛИНКУ»*
> 
> Строительная компания «Ханбер», которая уже не раз попадала в скандальные ситуации, вновь отличилась. В редакцию 368.media обратились жильцы дома на улице Уютной,1, пострадавшие от произвола застройщика.
> Речь идет о строительстве жилого комплекса на улице вице-адмирала Азарова. Массивная трехэтажная «сталинка» не выдержала напора строителей, забивающих сваи в котлован по соседству, и начала трескаться
> 
> источник
> 
> п.с.фото большие сильно грузить


  сваи там не забивают, а вдавливают. Это является щадящим вариантом для окружающей застройки. Журналист не понимает разницы в терминах и берётся писать статью.
Интересно, что за техусловия не выполнил Ханбер

----------


## Antique

> сваи там не забивают, а вдавливают. Это является щадящим вариантом для окружающей застройки. Журналист не понимает разницы в терминах и берётся писать статью.
> Интересно, что за техусловия не выполнил Ханбер


 Дренаж не устроил.

----------


## vado

Варварский ремонт на Ланжероне
Историческое здание бывших билетных касс катерного причала, а ныне ресторана подвергается варварскому ремонту. Фигурный лепной рельеф на стене замазали штукатуркой, потому что так дешевле и проще. Мало того, что сейчас уже ничего подобного не строят, так и еще и пытаются уничтожить существующую красоту. Скрыть ее от глаз навсегда. А ведь именно в таких деталях и есть весь шарм Одессы, ее архитектурное наследие.

http://culturemeter.od.ua/varvarskij-remont-na-lanzherone-17873/

----------


## Aissa

> сваи там не забивают, а вдавливают. Это является щадящим вариантом для окружающей застройки. Журналист не понимает разницы в терминах и берётся писать статью.
> Интересно, что за техусловия не выполнил Ханбер


 возможно, вы и правы. не берусь с вами спорить)) 
сегодня там же пишут, что из-за стройки  жители остались без воды - деформировалась труба 



> Жители домов на улицах Морской и вице-адмирала Азарова, уверяют, что труба деформировалась из-за того, что застройщик вбивает в склон сваи. Еще одна причина – проезд тяжелой строительной техники по улице. В результате аварии жильцы почти на целые сутки остались без воды. Для устранения неисправности пришлось вызвать ремонтников, которые подтвердили данные предположения после раскопок места аварии. Труба не лопнула, а просто деформировалась в месте соединения фланца из-за внешних нагрузок.


 источник

----------


## Antique

Да уж. Горе застройщики испоганили идею города-сада. Раньше строители не смели так наплевательски относится к интересным и обоснованным градостроительным идеям.

Сейчас в начале ДПТ пишут в разделе обоснованя и исторических предпосылок о том, как космические корабли бороздят просторы вселенной. Обычная "рыба" для оболванивания и так не блещущими умственными способностями депутатов. Если бы вобосновании был Lorem Ipsum, то ничего бы по сути не изменилось.

----------


## Antique

Встретилось упоминание о намечающемся в 1980-х годах строительстве Пивзавода № 3. Кто-то знает, где планировалось его построить. Строительство скорее всего должно было быть недалеко от Южного жилмассива и Школьного.

----------


## Kamin

А это не "Черномор"?, по дороге в Ильичевск. Там еще чешское оборудование ставили. На Таировском массиве живу с 1987 года и не помню такого объекта

----------


## Antique

> А это не "Черномор"?, по дороге в Ильичевск. Там еще чешское оборудование ставили. На Таировском массиве живу с 1987 года и не помню такого объекта


 О, а действительно, вполне может быть. Ведь недалеко. К сожалению не удалось найти толком про историю завода и когда он возник, но наверное это он.

Обновление: в этой научной статье есть упоминание о том ,что это был пивзавод № 2 и построен он в 1970-х годах. Источник: Мельник И. В., Чебанова Л. А., Пухони Леош. История и современные тенденции развития одесского пивоварения 10-13.УДК 178.1/.2-023.36:663.4.

хм. хм...
А в решении горсовета от 01.04.1982 г. № 235 «О разрешении Дирекции строящегося пивзавода № 3 Одесского производственного объединения пивобезалкогольной промышленности проектирования жилого дома № 20 в микрорайоне «А-Б» общежития на 690 мест в микрорайоне «В» жилого района «Таирово» и частичной отмене решения исполкома горсовета от 21.01.1982 г. № 39» упоминается именно № 3.

----------


## Antique

Тут заглянул в справочник издания 1983 года. Пивзавод № 2 располагался на Дальницкой, значит Черномор скорее всего не был пивзаводом № 2, а тем самым № 3. Справочник по Одессе, по-этому упомянуты предприятия в границах города.

----------


## Скрытик

Поздно подтянулся. Да, "Черномор" был именно №3, даже на этикетках это писалось.

----------


## Antique

> Поздно подтянулся. Да, "Черномор" был именно №3, даже на этикетках это писалось.


 Спасибо, правда на доступных в интернете образцах номер не указан.

----------


## Antique

Ещё забываю написать, что на Княжеской, 21 уничтожена штукатурка в части первого этажа

Возможно усиливают фасад, так как в квартирах напротив и на втором этаже заметно проседание.

----------


## Antique

На сайте "Думская.нет" также сделали публикацию по поводу проекта "план "Д"" некой архитектурной студии "Декарт", которая предлагает вместо реставрации всё снести, кроме некоторых фасадных стен. Причём все строения приводятся к пяти этажам, таким образом даже сохранённые фасады имели бы не аутентичный вид. В общем то авторы предлагают сохранить фасады только для последних трёх -= четырёх предреволюционных десятилетий Одессы. Всё это иллюстрируется фотошопными картинками призванными представить город в самом негативном свете и выдать предложенное решение за единственно возможное.

Что в общем то поразило, так это коментарии. Мало кого побеспокоило,то, что проект преследует цель произвести разрушения сравнимые с результатом ковровых бомбометаний и превратить город в декорацию. Из присутствующих практически никто не высказал сожаление по поводу уничтожения самой сути зданий, всего разнообразия лестничных интерьеров и дворовых строений - в общем-то сути любого города.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CROkaYl6Yc0

Из видео выходит, что незадачливым автором сего позорного творения (читай проекта сноса исторического центра) является так называемый "креативный директор" упомянутой конторы Наталья Головченко.

Там же на 4:51 произносит нелепицу о том, что здания выполнены в стиле ампир (вот так безапелляционно), хотя таких зданий в городе 2 - 3, а не весь город. Конечно точно сказать нельзя, свои же это измышления, либо были произнесены устами хозяйки архитектурной конторы. Но судя по фразе "новые построят в той же стилистике" этот опус всё же принадлежит Н. Головченко.

----------


## Stella Borisovna

Эта публикация была первоапрельской шуткой. В комментариях там об этом пишут.

----------


## Antique

> Эта публикация была первоапрельской шуткой. В комментариях там об этом пишут.


 в коментариях можно что угодно написать. К тому же новость появилась 30 марта, за два дня до 1 апреля. В составе публикации ничего смешного нет. А вот 1 числа сайт на сайте дурачились в отношении того, что проект утверждён, но это не значит, что архитектурная контора не хотела бы реализовать проект на полном серьёзе.

----------


## Antique

> Эта публикация была первоапрельской шуткой. В комментариях там об этом пишут.


 к тому же неужели вы считаете, что все затраты на изготовление презентации и 3d модели настолько дёшевы, что могут трактоваться, как шутка?

----------


## Скрытик

Вроде торчат усики Кадора из этой Декарт студии  
Таки капец Одессе

----------


## vado

> Тут заглянул в справочник издания 1983 года. Пивзавод № 2 располагался на Дальницкой, значит Черномор скорее всего не был пивзаводом № 2, а тем самым № 3. Справочник по Одессе, по-этому упомянуты предприятия в границах города.


 Эх,про пиво,были же времена...
 Одесская Бавария Пивзавод№2

Одесса, ул. Дальницкая 50
http://www.menatwork.com.ua/index.php?menu=odessa&submenu=obeer

----------


## chereshny1958

http://odessa-life.od.ua/news/34381-V-centre-na-fasade-doma-obnaruzhili-nastoyaschiy-raritet
Посмотрите какой раритет обнаружился под упавшей штукатуркой. Жаль, если замажут...

----------


## Скруджжж

> к тому же неужели вы считаете, что все затраты на изготовление презентации и 3d модели настолько дёшевы, что могут трактоваться, как шутка?


 Вы правы, визуализация была сделана и опубликована сайте Декарт студии задолго до 1 апреля и шуткой вовсе не является

----------


## Walera-VMF

> А это не "Черномор"?, по дороге в Ильичевск. Там еще чешское оборудование ставили. На Таировском массиве живу с 1987 года и не помню такого объекта


 Кирдыкнулось то оборудование из нержавейки пищевой. Лет пять назад разговаривал с одним работягой разбиравшим завод. 
Кое что в Казахстан уехало. Остальное в Турцию уплыло.

----------


## OdGen

> Вчера по "Первому городскому" был небольшой репортаж о том, что владельцы магазина в доме на Екатерининской, 39 (возле "Укртелекома") испортили фасад здания.


 Над воротами этого дома виднеется остов надстроенного балкона, или разобрали старый, или увеличивают в размерах.

----------


## OdGen

А вот и фото. 

"Гнездо" уже обшили, вчера в нем сновали хозяева и рабочие. Эвропа!

----------


## Купидониха

7 апреля с 19:30 до 21:00 на "Первом городском телеканале" смотрите в прямом эфире ток-шоу "Хлеба и зрелищ". 

Тема этого выпуска – дальнейшая судьба Французского бульвара и возможная его реконструкция. 

Гости студии: Вячеслав Шандрык, зам. городского головы, Марат Касимов, зам. начальника городского управления архитектуры и градостроительства, Сергей Дубенко, директор КП “Одестранспарксервис”, Светлана Подпалая, организатор общественного движения «Зеленый лист», Василий Мироненко, архитектор, а также другие одесские общественники, эксперты, жители Французского бульвара.

Комментировать ход беседы можно в группах ПЕРВЫЙ ГОРОДСКОЙ. ОДЕССА в контакте и на фейсбуке. Комментарии будут транслироваться в прямой эфир - на экраны ваших телевизоров. Также во время эфира можно будет в телефонном режиме ответить на вопрос: нужно ли расширять Французский бульвар?
Если считаете, что да - звоните 777 67 45, нет - звоните 777 67 47.

----------


## Antique

Сергей Котелко в архиве обнаружил дату постройки (1899) дома со скульптурами во дворе на Нежинской: http://sergekot.com/nezhinskaya-chetnaya-storona/

----------


## OdGen

Да, по этому дому вообще много новых находок за последние несколько лет, даже нашлось надгробие Осипа Щербакова. Со временем все нужно будет оформить в виде статьи.

----------


## OdGen

Желающие должны поторопиться сфотографировать старую *дачу семьи ТИМИО* на углу Костанди и Люстдорфской дороги, практически единственную пока оставшуюся в этой местности. Существовать ей осталось, увы, недолго. На территории уже работает бригада из Молдавии, активно пилят и корчуют деревья.  




Всегда жаль видеть, как умирает старый дом или дача, столько повидавшие на своем веку ...

----------


## Людмила_Т

В преддверие 10 апреля

Жительница освобожденной Одессы снимает румынскую табличку с названием улицы на доме. Во время оккупации улица называлась имени Адольфа Гитлера.

----------


## Antique

> Желающие должны поторопиться сфотографировать старую *дачу семьи ТИМИО* на углу Костанди и Люстдорфской дороги, практически единственную пока оставшуюся в этой местности. Существовать ей осталось, увы, недолго. На территории уже работает бригада из Молдавии, активно пилят и корчуют деревья...


 Большое спасибо за сигнал, сегодня там был, фотографировал через забор. Кажется уже все деревья спилили, сегодня работы не велись.

Желающим посетить данный объект рекомендую в качестве ракурсов территорию бензоколонки, ну а второй очевидный - с фронта. Правда в некоторых случаях придётся фотографировать на вытянутых руках, так как забор со стороны бензоколонки больше 2 метров высотой, а с фронтальной стороны гораздо ниже.

----------


## VicTur

С праздником, друзья! С Днём освобождения Одессы!
В связи с этим днём хочу поделиться одной публикацией, выуженной на Фейсбуке. Может, многим эта публикация знакома — если так, то прошу прощения. В любом случае — наблюдения давно уважаемого мною Александра Верта, безусловно, заслуживают внимания (несмотря на некоторый румынофильский налёт, который проскальзывает в комментарии нынешнего публикатора, предваряющем текст Верта).

http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_58/alm_58-36-60.pdf

Другие публикации из того же источника:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/fineartsmuseum/permalink/1002632079807417/.

----------


## Antique

> (несмотря на некоторый румынофильский налёт, который проскальзывает в комментарии нынешнего публикатора, предваряющем текст Верта).


 Если бы румынофильский налёт имел место, то такие бы фразы в тексте бы не встречались: "По-прежнему  Александр  Верт  оставался  большим  другом  Советского Союза, активным борцом за мир, за что подвергался на Западе многолетней травле и шельмованию".

----------


## VicTur

> Если бы румынофильский налёт имел место, то такие бы фразы в тексте бы не встречались: "По-прежнему  Александр  Верт  оставался  большим  другом  Советского Союза, активным борцом за мир, за что подвергался на Западе многолетней травле и шельмованию".


 Может, мне просто показалось. Ну и слава богу.

----------


## chereshny1958

http://culturemeter.od.ua/odessa-vo-vremja-vojny-i-sejchas-18316/
С праздником, мои дорогие!

----------


## Киров

Сегодня всей семьёй возлагали...внучка в первых рядах.

----------


## Людмила_Т

С праздников всех! :Vvenkegif: 

правда немного с опозданием, но мое любимое видео, посвященное освобождению Одессы
Автор Сергей Ларенков
Приятного просмотра

----------


## Скруджжж

кто то может поделиться ссылками о возобновлении красного террора с приходом большевиков




> через два дня после 10 апреля повесили на фонарных столбах мечниковскую профессуру

----------


## Спокойствие

> кто то может поделиться ссылками о возобновлении красного террора с приходом большевиков


  В СССР не вешали на "фонарных столбах".
Коллаборационистов и разных душегубов в 1943-45 годах, казнили на площадях прилюдно.
 И это делали не "на фонарях"
А по поводу "профессуры," то ректор Одесского университета времён оккупации -Часовников Павел Георгиевич, был не казнён, а осужден на 10 лет. Пока он был под следствием, ему сам Филатов передачи передавал.

----------


## OdGen

> Большое спасибо за сигнал, сегодня там был, фотографировал через забор. Кажется уже все деревья спилили, сегодня работы не велись.
> 
> Желающим посетить данный объект рекомендую в качестве ракурсов территорию бензоколонки, ну а второй очевидный - с фронта. Правда в некоторых случаях придётся фотографировать на вытянутых руках, так как забор со стороны бензоколонки больше 2 метров высотой, а с фронтальной стороны гораздо ниже.


 Пожалуйста.
Да, внутри участка уже все спилено, в четверг пилили деревья вдоль забора.
Снимать можно с трех ракурсов: 
- с Костанди через забор на вытянутой руке, на штативе или через ворота, отодвинув закрывающую его черную пленку (в левой половине). Также в одном месте вверху забора (недалеко от ворот) есть небольшая выемка; 
- с Люсдорфской дороги или с самого угла (эта часть забора до заправки имеет ступеньку, на которую можно попытаться встать), либо через забор заправки, встав на ящик с песком или торчащую из земли трубу слева от него;
- на самом углу двух улиц, там забор другой формы с прорезями вверху. С этого ракурса получается красивое фото башни.


Ни, и кто уже туда приехал снимать, прямо на противоположной стороне находится шиномонтаж в старом переделанном павильоне трамвайной остановки.

----------


## Le Roy

[QUOTE=OdGen;61863817]Пожалуйста.
Да, внутри участка уже все спилено, в четверг пилили деревья вдоль забора.

Лет 12 назад был в этом здании, поднимался в башенку. Она и тогда внутри выглядела совершенно запущенной комнатой, если можно ее так назвать. В подвал попасть не удалось, но по рассказам моего сопровождающего под зданием большие просторные толстостенные подвалы. По его словам, хозяева хранили там вино. Где-то есть мои фото, сделанные еще на пленку. Поищу и опубликую.

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо за сообщение! Жаль, что все это уходит.

----------


## kravshik

> Эх,про пиво,были же времена...
>  Одесская Бавария Пивзавод№2
> 
> Одесса, ул. Дальницкая 50
> http://www.menatwork.com.ua/index.php?menu=odessa&submenu=obeer


 шикарное здание по своей архитектуре и стилю...

просто отлично,а какие там подвалы!!!

----------


## Walera-VMF

> Большое спасибо за сигнал, сегодня там был, фотографировал через забор. Кажется уже все деревья спилили, сегодня работы не велись.
> 
> Желающим посетить данный объект рекомендую в качестве ракурсов территорию бензоколонки, ну а второй очевидный - с фронта. Правда в некоторых случаях придётся фотографировать на вытянутых руках, так как забор со стороны бензоколонки больше 2 метров высотой, а с фронтальной стороны гораздо ниже.


 С месяц назад новые хозяева собирали владельцев соседних домов. Сказали что будут строить высотки. На ессные возмущения ответили что у них все оформлено и положено на всякие возмущения.
 И зачем собирали?

----------


## Walera-VMF

Подвалы есть и под шампанкой. Но есть что попробовать и в бывшем ее бомбоубежище.

----------


## Antique

> С месяц назад новые хозяева собирали владельцев соседних домов. Сказали что будут строить высотки. На ессные возмущения ответили что у них все оформлено и положено на всякие возмущения.
>  И зачем собирали?


 Уведомить разве что. Какая жалость, что им удалось выкупить землю.Я в принципе ещё несколько лет назад подозревал, что в городе начнутся массовые сносы по примеру Киева, в котором это уже давно практикуется. Правда там и доходные дома в пять этажей сносят, чтобы выстроить что нибудь 20-этажное. Но я думаю у нас такие сносы не за горами. Вот например Степовая под угрозой, а там много красивых трёхэтажных домов начала ХХ века.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Уведомить разве что. Какая жалость, что им удалось выкупить землю.Я в принципе ещё несколько лет назад подозревал, что в городе начнутся массовые сносы по примеру Киева, в котором это уже давно практикуется. Правда там и доходные дома в пять этажей сносят, чтобы выстроить что нибудь 20-этажное. Но я думаю у нас такие сносы не за горами. Вот например Степовая под угрозой, а там много красивых трёхэтажных домов начала ХХ века.


  вначале Холодмаш застроят, потом Орион, Разумовскую напротив автовокзала  и промпредприятия на Средней. Думаю, до 3-х этажек на Молдаванке в ближайшие 20 лет руки строителей не дойдут. Разве что они сами упадут и на их месте что то возведут. Типа, как жилой дом на Средней

----------


## Antique

Напротив автовокзала, кстати трёхэтажный дом, красивый. Неужто снесут?

----------


## Lively

> ... старую *дачу семьи ТИМИО* на углу Костанди и Люстдорфской дороги...


  Кто архитектор этого здания, подскажите, плз.

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

> Кто архитектор этого здания, подскажите, плз.


 Вот немного информации по этому зданию тыць

----------


## Lively

Спасибо большое за информацию. Я вижу сходство в "идеологии" этого дачного комплекса с другими. Меня интересовало, общий ли у них "отец" или здесь проявление модной в свое время тенденции. В рекомендованной заметке найден ответ: "... Подібні асоціювання набули дуже великої популярності з кінця ХІХ ст. і зустрічаються у багатьох дачних спорудах...."

----------


## Скруджжж

> Напротив автовокзала, кстати трёхэтажный дом, красивый. Неужто снесут?


 на Разумовской нет такого дома. Я писал об промбазе, которую снесут и построят ТРЦ

----------


## Kamin

Под снос пойдет согласно их планов - район ограниченный ул. Средней, Косвенной, Балковской и Разумовской.

----------


## Antique

> на Разумовской нет такого дома. Я писал об промбазе, которую снесут и построят ТРЦ


 А, я с Колонтаевской перепутал.

----------


## kravshik

> Под снос пойдет согласно их планов - район ограниченный ул. Средней, Косвенной, Балковской и Разумовской.


 там как раз такие развалки и кстати бывший таксопарк легендарный!!!

а что же там собираются строить??

там где то как раз в этих краях под землей в катакомбах и есстественных пещерах находится уникальный палеонтологический заповедник

с древними костями динозавров,с возрастом лиоооо - ннн лет....

----------


## Kamin

Вы имели ввиду этот дом?

----------


## Antique

> Кто архитектор этого здания, подскажите, плз.


 А автор пока не известен. "Пока" потому что полный анализ дел о выдаче планов и о надзорах не проведён. Кое-какие дела утеряны, но не слишком много за этот период. В справочниках Тимоиенко и Пилявского прошения выписаны очень избирательно. Непосредственно на это здание прошение скорее всего было вообще без адреса, я даже теряюсь в догадках как могли написать в документе - на Большом Фонтане или в Дерибасовке. Главное, что Сергей Котелко установил, что владельцем всё это время был Тимио, это делает поиски возможными, так как если бы владелец бы к моменту постройки сменился, то поиски гарантированно бы закончились провалом.

----------


## Antique

> Вы имели ввиду этот дом?


 Нет, я перепутал с Колонтаевской. Там строения тоже напротив Автовокзала.

----------


## prosto_odessit

Любимой Одессе - от настоящих одесситов!
Одесса – это наш родной город. Город, в котором родились мы, наши предки и наши дети. Одессу не зря называют Мамой. Это и есть наша общая мама со своим шармом. Как можно не любить Одессу, где каждая улица – история, а все люди уникальные и интереснейшие. Любим бывать с детьми в историческом центре: Приморский бульвар, Дерибасовская, Екатерининская, Морвокзал. Любим посещать театры и, конечно же, любим бывать у моря. Одесса – особенный город. Приезжайте и вы это почувствуете сами
Исполнение: Надежда и Анна Новаковские

----------


## vado

Одесса, Аркадия. 
На спутниковых фото до и после реконструкции. Реконструкция заключалась в уничтожении зеленой зоны.

----------


## StariyEvrei

Почему бы тех,кто там живёт,ночует и ср..ёт,не привлечь к уборке заброшенных зданий?они в это время спят на лавочках, где могли бы сидеть полноценные люди
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iysTTBGxSbs

----------


## Trs

думская /news/zhile-i-ofisy-vmesto-teatra-i-art-tcentra-gorsov-057523/

территория чайной фабрики вся уходит под застройку

----------


## StariyEvrei

Не каждый даже знает,как она выглядит,одесская речь!

----------


## Antique

Навряд ли совпадение, что массовый снос старых зданий пришёлся ко времени власти Труханова. Похоже он с вассалами за звон золотых момент с радостью разрушат всё что угодно.

----------


## Скруджжж

после вбивания в старую Одессу осинового кола в виде высоток-монстров , загаживанию парков стоянками\парковками, автодорогами Трухе всё нипочём, жители Поскота и приравненные эстеты убогости если что поддержат. 

Чайную фабрику по любому бы снесли, вопрос в том, что построят взамен

----------


## Antique

Ну тогда можно говорить, что пол города по любому снесут. Конечно же, если Вторая мировая пощадила город, то не беда - всё можно исправить и сделать как в Берлине, где среди разного рода зданий из стали и стекла иногда встречаются одинокие доходные дома.

----------


## vado

Пидрахуй решил по жлобски - раз не ему лично, так не доставайся же ты пляж никому. Отдыхайте

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=230935313934671&set=p.230935313934671&type=3&theater

----------


## Antique

Ладно, по опыту Киева массовые манифестации по поводу сохранности центра в ближайшее десятилетие не предвидятся. Город будут сносить и никто не помешает делать деньги. Пикеты бывают только если вдруг затрагивается какой-то "шкурный" интерес жителей вроде 10-й станции Большефонтанской линии.

Когда-то пользователь с ником "Пушкин" говорил о том, что здание на Пушкинской, 47 явялось еврейским молитвенным домом либо прилагал список в котором был упомянут этот адрес. Некоторое время назад я проводил анализ этого квартала по Аэрофотосъёмке Luftwaffe и сведениям о размерах участков в ранних справочниках "Вся Одесса". Оказалось, что современное здание располагается на месте нескольких участков и было построено уже после войны.

Может когда-то в этой части квартала и был молитвенный дом, но сегодняшнее здание не имеет с ним ничего общего, это новое здание спортзала:

----------


## doc-men

Подскажите, для чего служили столбы и провода в эпоху парового трамвая?



Или это момент параллельной эксплуатации парового и электрического в 1920-1922 годах?

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите, для чего служили столбы и провода в эпоху парового трамвая?


 Кажется такой вопрос уже задавали на форуме. Контактная сеть и остановки были построены для трамвайной линии, но одно время поезд ходил одновременно с трамваем, а когда в годы Октябрьской революции электростанция не работала, то поезд пришлось пустить снова. Так что это снято в один из таких периодов.

В дотрамвайный период остановки были из дерева, а может быть и не везде были оборудованые павильоны. Кажется существует единственная фотография остановки времён конки, что-то излишне резное, напоминающее русское зодчество. Что было на линии узкоколейного поезда до 1910-х годов - непонятно, может ничего и не было.

----------


## Trs

Есть чертёж (но не оцифрован, он в ГАОО). Коночные остановки — чистый псевдорусский стиль.

----------


## VicTur

> Навряд ли совпадение, что массовый снос старых зданий пришёлся ко времени власти Труханова. Похоже он с вассалами за звон золотых момент с радостью разрушат всё что угодно.


 Какие ж вы все наивные... Вы всерьёз считаете, что при другом правителе было бы иначе? Да ни в жизнь. Всё ровно наоборот: в Одессе можно сохранить статус правителя только в том случае, если потакать аппетитам денежных мешков. Конкретная фамилия и личность мэра ничего не значат.
(Для справки: я далеко не поклонник Труханова. Просто он не лучше и не хуже других и сам по себе мало что решает.)

----------


## Antique

> Какие ж вы все наивные... Вы всерьёз считаете, что при другом правителе было бы иначе? Да ни в жизнь. Всё ровно наоборот: в Одессе можно сохранить статус правителя только в том случае, если потакать аппетитам денежных мешков. Конкретная фамилия и личность мэра ничего не значат.
> (Для справки: я далеко не поклонник Труханова. Просто он не лучше и не хуже других и сам по себе мало что решает.)


 Вы ещё скажите, что так заложено природой. Наивно думать, что не в мэре причина. Как раз именно в нём.

----------


## тситарапеС

> Подскажите, для чего служили столбы и провода в эпоху парового трамвая?
> 
> 
> 
> Или это момент параллельной эксплуатации парового и электрического в 1920-1922 годах?


  Подскажите, это 15-я ст. Б.Фонтана? Понятно, что еще до петли через Гаршина и Дачный переулок.

----------


## Trs

Это 14-я. Там написано. На столбе.

----------


## Спокойствие

1900 год.

----------


## Спокойствие

1905 год

----------


## ebreo

http://mignews.com.ua/foto/kadry_iz_zhizni/13938166.html подборка фото с неожиданного ресурса)

----------


## Trs

Эту несчастную подборку уже лет пять тискают друг у друга местные СМИ.

----------


## Спокойствие

1914 год

----------


## Antique

Какое фатальное невезение.

----------


## Спокойствие

1909 г

----------


## Спокойствие

1909 г

----------


## doc-men

Интересное фото попалось, где изображены строения со стороны Куликова поля. 

Судя по зданию вокзала, фото послевоенное.
Выложила фото Tatiana Bossak из Мельбурна в Фейсбуке.

----------


## Спокойствие

Одесская выставка 1910 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Одесская выставка 1910

----------


## Спокойствие

Мельница Анатра 1910 г

----------


## Спокойствие



----------


## Спокойствие

Сахарный завод Бродского.

----------


## Antique

> 1909 г


 По-моему первая фотография ошибочная. Мебель везут как будто бы в дом Бржозовского да и потолки в комнатах очень высокие. А вот на 1-й фотографии изображён дом Фальц-Фейна.

----------


## Спокойствие

Консервная фабрика Фальц-Фейна на Балковской 179

----------


## Спокойствие

Консервная фабрика Фальц-Фейна на Балковской 179





Павильон мельницы Вейнштейна

----------


## Спокойствие

Чума 1910 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Сахарно-рафинадный завод  


РОПиТ.



Выставка 1910 г

----------


## Antique

А, так вот как выглядела фабрика Фальц-Фейна. Несмотря на одноэтажность - вполне прилично.

----------


## Спокойствие

Одесский аэроклуб 1912 г


 Куприн с семьёй в Одессе

----------


## Спокойствие

Сергей Уточкин



1910 г


1912 г

----------


## foresterr

Здравствуйте ! Есть какая-нибудь информация по дому, расположенному по Проспекту Гагарина 4, его называют домом художников !? Благодарю за любую информацию

----------


## Trs

http://domofoto.ru/house/381

Дом также упоминается в мемуарах периода оккупации Одессы, как незаконченный строительством.

----------


## Спокойствие

1913 г.

----------


## OdGen

> По-моему первая фотография ошибочная. Мебель везут как будто бы в дом Бржозовского да и потолки в комнатах очень высокие. А вот на 1-й фотографии изображён дом Фальц-Фейна.


 Как вариант - охрана шаха и "сопровождающие лица" не разрешили фотографировать "стратегический объект", и фотограф снял дом напротив. Все остались довольны  :smileflag: .

----------


## Antique

> Как вариант - охрана шаха и "сопровождающие лица" не разрешили фотографировать "стратегический объект", и фотограф снял дом напротив. Все остались довольны .


 Но внутри сфотографировали. Мне кажется, что количество фотопластинок было строго регламентировано и ошибку нельзя было исправить, так как нужно было показать интерьеры и ввоз мебели.

----------


## Спокойствие

Датировано 1902 г
Не могу понять -где это здание?

----------


## Shipshin

1899 Вся Одесса Фельдберг
Одесская Община Красного креста около Юнкерского училища.
Соответственно - Итальянский бульвар.

----------


## Спокойствие

> 1899 Вся Одесса Фельдберг
> Одесская Община Красного креста около Юнкерского училища.
> Соответственно - Итальянский бульвар.


  Вряд ли.

----------


## Antique

У общины было два участка. На углу с бульваром - амбулатория, она более поздней постройки. Главное здание общины, что на фото - это Мариинская улица, 3 изначально в нём располагалась в том числе и амбулатория, пока не построили отдельное здание, что на последней фотографии. Вот что удалось найти по этому зданию: http://domofoto.ru/house/5217/.

А вот запись для амбулатории на углу с Итальянским бульваром: http://domofoto.ru/house/6753/.

----------


## Спокойствие

> У общины была два участка. На углу с бульваром - амбулатория, она более поздней постройки. Главное здание общины, что на фото - это Мариинская улица, 3 .


  Спасибо! Надстроенный третий этаж сбил меня с толку.

----------


## Спокойствие

Одесский аэроклуб  1910 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Одесский аэроклуб( продолжение)

----------


## Спокойствие

Одесский аэроклуб 1910 г

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо! Надстроенный третий этаж сбил меня с толку.


 Он неудачно надстроен, здание стало примитивным. Что-то общине не хватало места, то амбулаторию отселили ,то этаж надстроили. Может это замена деревянному бараку и внутрь перенесли больницу...

----------


## Киров

Подъём к"Молодой гвардии".1941.

----------


## Спокойствие

1903 г

----------


## Спокойствие

1903 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Продолжение

----------


## Спокойствие

1903  г

----------


## Спокойствие

ОКОНЧАНИЕ

----------


## Спокойствие

1903 г

----------


## Спокойствие

1903 г

----------


## Спокойствие

1903 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Броненосец "Потёмкин" и грабежи в порту

----------


## Спокойствие

Продолжение:

----------


## Спокойствие

ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ:

----------


## Спокойствие

1906 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Борьба с чумой 1902 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Борьба с чумой 1902 ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ

----------


## Спокойствие

Борьба с чумой 1902 г ОКОНЧАНИЕ

----------


## Спокойствие

Обледенение 1902 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Оперный театр

----------


## Спокойствие

Биржа

----------


## Спокойствие

Редакция " Одесского Листка" 1892 г

----------


## Antique

А последняя гравюра какого года?

----------


## Спокойствие

Русско-японская война.

----------


## Спокойствие

Русско-японская война ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ:

----------


## Спокойствие

Русско-японская война ОКОНЧАНИЕ.

----------


## Спокойствие

Куяльницкий лиман 1892 г.

----------


## Спокойствие

Выборы в Государственную Думу 1906 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Турнир по фехтованию. 1908 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Памятник Пушкину

----------


## Спокойствие

1903 г

----------


## Спокойствие

1889 г

----------


## Спокойствие

1904 г


1905 г

----------


## Antique

О, вот это здорово "Сотая годовщина присоединения Одессы к России".

----------


## Спокойствие



----------


## Спокойствие

Николай Второй в Одессе.

----------


## Спокойствие

Николай Второй в Одессе 14 апреля 1915 г

----------


## Спокойствие

1894 г

----------


## StariyEvrei

Фото просто супер!реально затягивают в ту атмосферу мгновенно.Много подобных на "староконке" продается!

----------


## VicTur

«Пепел Клааса стучит в моё сердце...»
                                 Шарль де Костер

----------


## Спокойствие

Евангелическая больница. 1894 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Не позднее 1894 г
МАФов ещё нет.

----------


## Скрытик

А не пора ли создать альбом на ОдессаСтори?  :smileflag:

----------


## Спокойствие

1898 г.

----------


## Antique

Кстати, как выяснил исследователь истории одесской медицины Васильев все не упомянутые в газетной заметке здания были построены по проектам Бернардацци в 1902 - 1905 годах Причём за аналогичные не принятые к реализации проекты Толвинского ему не было уплачено городской управой, из-за чего тот сильно возмутился. И это не единственный недовольный городски управлением архитектор.

----------


## kravshik

> А не пора ли создать альбом на ОдессаСтори?


 какая тематика??

----------


## Спокойствие



----------


## Antique

> 


 О, это наверное из Зодчего. Статья к юбилею профессиональной деятельности Бернардацци.

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

Очень интересный тест угадайте по фото, где Одесса, а где Париж

----------


## kravshik

*Поздравляю Всех  с Днем Победы!!!
*

Игорь Сивак    "Батарея" ---CD  "За Одессу!"




https://youtu.be/K8jEyRC7eFI




*ОДИН ПОЗЫВНОЙ НА ВСЕХ,ОДИН ПОЗЫВНОЙ-"ОДЕССА"!




*https://youtu.be/FOpK6UWUcWA

----------


## VicTur

«А мы покидали свои города,
И в них оставалась душа навсегда,
И всё-таки мы победили».
                Г. Поженян

Со светлым и скорбным праздником, друзья! С Днём Победы!

----------


## Спокойствие

> О, это наверное из Зодчего. Статья к юбилею профессиональной деятельности Бернардацци.


  Да.
Остальные фото широко известны, а это попадается не часто.


1878 год

----------


## OdGen

"Вечерняя Одесса" №50-51, от 5 мая 2016 г.
http://www.vo.od.ua/rubrics/politika/35585.php

_В повестку дня был включен вопрос об утверждении ДПТ в границах улиц Люстдорфская дорога, Костанди, Шишкина, 3-й переулок Тимирязева, но он вошел в разряд отложенных на следующую сессию — «не урегулированы все вопросы с жителями». Здесь, на месте ликвидированного кожвендиспансера, запланировано строительство двух высоток — в 25 этажей. Сожаление вызывает и неизбежный в случае согласия горсовета на строительство снос старинного особняка Константина Тиля. 

... парк Ленинского Комсомола теперь носит имя Григория Савицкого. Последний членами историко-топонимической комиссии позиционирован как промышленник, принимавший активное участие в благоустройстве Одессы. С этим так и не согласился известный краевед Геннадий Калугин, приводящий документальные доказательства причастности богача к бандитскому миру Одессы._

----------


## Скруджжж

> "Вечерняя Одесса" №50-51, от 5 мая 2016 г.
> http://www.vo.od.ua/rubrics/politika/35585.php
> 
> _В повестку дня был включен вопрос об утверждении ДПТ в границах улиц Люстдорфская дорога, Костанди, Шишкина, 3-й переулок Тимирязева, но он вошел в разряд отложенных на следующую сессию — «не урегулированы все вопросы с жителями». Здесь, на месте ликвидированного кожвендиспансера, запланировано строительство двух высоток — в 25 этажей. Сожаление вызывает и неизбежный в случае согласия горсовета на строительство снос старинного особняка Константина Тиля. 
> 
> ... парк Ленинского Комсомола теперь носит имя Григория Савицкого. Последний членами историко-топонимической комиссии позиционирован как промышленник, принимавший активное участие в благоустройстве Одессы. С этим так и не согласился известный краевед Геннадий Калугин, приводящий документальные доказательства причастности богача к бандитскому миру Одессы._


 учитывая, кто теперь управляет городом, принадлежность к бандитам скорее плюс в репутацию

----------


## Antique

> 


 А это какой год? Не нашёл что-то упоминаний об этом заводе в начале ХХ века.

----------


## Спокойствие

> А это какой год? Не нашёл что-то упоминаний об этом заводе в начале ХХ века.


 Это немного раньше-1878 год

----------


## Antique

> Это немного раньше-1878 год


 В Фаб.-зав. справочнике 1887-го года такой завод не упоминается, однако присутствует некое Новороссийское товарищество занимающееся производством вина и мучным помолом на Бугаёвской, 15.

Хотя на рисунке вдали видна жд линия и города на горизонте не видно. По идее это должна быть чётная сторона Балковской или Бугаёвской.

В аналогичном справочнике на 1897 год оно Называлось Товариществом виноделия. В ВО/1910 емуу принадлежал участок на Бугаёвской, 52 -54 рядом с сахарным заводом Бродского. В фа. зав. справочнгике на 1913 год адрес указан бугаёвская, 15-48 и год основания 1889 год. Хотя учитывая, что предприятие упоминается и в 1887 году это дата регистрации товарищества, а не самого завода. Если на рисунке действительно изображён этот участок, то все строения на нём должны были быть разрушенными в 1918 году от взрыва боеприпасов.

----------


## chereshny1958

http://uc.od.ua/news/urbanism/1182587.html
Посмотрите, места, где еще не ступала нога Кивана.

----------


## Скруджжж

в фб общался с краеведами. кто то убеждал, что Матросская слобода сейчас отсутствует, снесена. А Матр. спуск ею не является

----------


## Скруджжж

ещё вопрос к знатокам :



> Ротонда Воронцовского дворца


 является ли Колоннада ротондой? 

известно что



> Рото́нда (итал. rotonda, от лат. rotundus — круглый) — круглая в плане постройка, обычно увенчанная куполом. По периметру ротонды часто расположены колонны.


 Но Колоннада, не круглая, и даже не полукруг, а где то четверт круга. Правильно ли её называть ротондой?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> в фб общался с краеведами. кто то убеждал, что Матросская слобода сейчас отсутствует, снесена. А Матр. спуск ею не является


  Действительно не является, но находится рядом. Снесена не целиком, там пару домов осталось еще.

----------


## Trs

Сегодня трамвайной линии в Лузановку исполнилось 90 лет. Мы решили организовать небольшой праздник в честь этого в пятницу. В музее будет открыта временная выставка, посвящённая трамваю в Лузановке, а в 12:45 от Старосенной отправится наш прогулочный вагон, где я расскажу об истории этой линии в подробностях. 

Музей будет работать с 12:00 до перехода на вагон для продолжения экскурсии. Приоритет в посадке в вагон имеют пассажиры, записавшиеся предварительно. Записаться пока что можно у меня (по ЛС здесь или в соцсетях, телефон временно выбыл из строя). Будет организована ещё запись по телефону через ОГЭТ.

Моё маленькое исследование трамвая в Лузановке: http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/59464.html

----------


## bq

Прочёл
Валентин Катаев
*УЖЕ НАПИСАН ВЕРТЕР*
Повесть
*Где находилось семиэтажное здание губчека?*

Выдержки из повести.

...Когда они, Дима и его сотрапезница, заканчивали обед, состоящий из плитки спрессованной ячной каши с каплей зеленого машинного масла, к ним сзади подошли двое. Один в сатиновой рубахе с расстегнутым воротом, в круглой кубанке, другой в галифе, кожаной куртке, чернокурчавый, как овца. У одного наган. У другого маузер. Они даже не спросили его имени, а только с неистребимым ростовским акцентом велели не оборачиваться, выйти без шума на улицу и идти *вниз по Греческой*, но не по тротуару, а посередине мостовой.

Теперь сновидение несло *вниз по Греческой* вслед за Димой по заржавленным рельсам давно уже бездействующего электрического трамвая. Рельсы, вделанные в брусчатку и засыпанные сухими опавшими цветами белой акации, как бы уводили его вниз, в тот невообразимый мир, который прятался где-то *по правую руку от массивных Сабанских казарм*.
Там возле проходной будки стоял часовой-китаец в черных обмотках на худых ногах.

Дима шел *вниз по Греческой* запинающейся походкой, как будто торопясь к своему концу. Те двое шли сзади. Он обонял запах их жарких немытых тел, запах наплечных ремней, оружейного масла, которым был смазан маузер.

Он уже успел прочесть «Боги жаждут», и в него как бы вселилась душа Эвариста Гамелена, члена секции Нового Моста. Как волшебно это звучало, хотя его самого уже вели по другому мосту, *по Строгановскому*, за пиками которого в полуденной жаркой мгле виднелся безлюдный порт со всеми его голыми причалами и остатками сожженной эстакады.

Они опускаются в подвал *семиэтажного дома*. 
Необходимо пройти несколько миль в плохо освещенном подземном коридоре, пригибая голову под низко проложенными трубами отопительной системы.
Трудно. Очень трудно. Задыхаются.
Но зато подземный коридор выводит куда надо.
А куда надо?
Надо на волю.
Наконец впереди открытая дверь и дневной свет свободы. Они выходят наружу, но оказываются в безвыходном пространстве внутреннего дворика, на первый взгляд без выхода. Впрочем, выход есть: незаметные ворота, ведущие на улицу. Ворота, к счастью, открыты. Их забыли запереть.
Сквозь короткий туннель открытых ворот они выходят на безлюдный проспект, пролегающий в безрадостной пустынной пересеченной местности, конца и края которой не видно, а ворота, откуда они только что вышли, и *семиэтажный дом*, и дворик, и подземный коридор — все уже исчезло, и они на миг задерживаются среди непонятного пространства с обломками кирпичных стен, с насыпями, осыпями, оползнями, и уже хорошо знакомая магнитная сила продолжающегося сновидения несет их куда-то в обратную сторону.

Она чувствовала, что Маркин и Ангел Смерти сидят в одиночках где-то рядом. 
Она понимала, что никакая сила в мире ее не спасет. 
Ей были слишком хорошо знакомы порядки этого *семиэтажного дома*. 
Она видела косой дощатый щит на окне и золотистые щели, куда проникал вечерний свет, грозивший скоро померкнуть.

Спускаясь по лестнице, она посмотрела на него. Может быть, узнала и удивилась. Высокомерно и вместе с тем подбадривающе усмехнулась краем искусанного рта. Родинка на шее под маленьким ухом.
— Не задерживайтесь. Проходите.
Стоптанные каблучки застучали вниз по ступеням.
Ему велели подняться еще на один марш. Площадка седьмого этажа. Седьмое небо. На один миг он как бы повис в пустоте неба над *Маразлиевской улицей, над Александровским парком* с каменными арками старинной турецкой крепости. Морской простор.

----------


## Trs

Маразлиевская, 44 (семиэтажный дом, на деле — пятиэтажный с мансардой и на цоколе).

----------


## bq

Нашёл такое.

В конце 1920 года ЧК переехала на улицу Маразлиевскую, заняв целый квадрат со всеми фасадными и внутридворовыми зданиями, ограниченный с одной стороны Сабанским переулком (домом инженера Моргулиса) и улицами Маразлиевской и Канатной...

Здесь...

----------


## Спокойствие

В 1890 году Одессу посетил принц Неаполитанский(будущий король Италии Виктор Эммануил III)

----------


## Спокойствие



----------


## doc-men

Немного Одессы 1989 года от Humus.




!!!!! Ошибочно указано, что это Одесса. А, по всей видимости, это Киев!!!!!!!








Больше фото и ссылка на исходники

----------


## Киров

Класс!
Действия партизан в Одессе...Это же это место...долго не могу определить где.Где?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вложение 11182614Класс!
> Действия партизан в Одессе...Это же это место...долго не могу определить где.Где?


  А фото из предыдущего поста  doc-men , не тот же дом?

----------


## Jorjic

> Вложение 11182614Класс!
> Действия партизан в Одессе...Это же это место...долго не могу определить где.Где?


 Самое начало Преображенской.

----------


## chereshny1958

http://trassae95.com/all/news/2016/0...oto-31204.html
Вот интересно: такой старый завод -  памятник промышленной архитектуры, ну неужели нельзя было найти применения сооружению.

----------


## Viacheslaw

doc-men, вторая фотография в этом посте не Одесса, а Киев.

----------


## doc-men

Viacheslaw, минут 15 пытался вспомнить это характерное место. И, главное, помню, что где-то видел. )))))

----------


## Antique

Похоже на Хрещатик у станции Метро.

----------


## OdGen

Список на переименование топонимов от обладминистрации: распоряжение Одесской областной администрации от 19 мая 2016 года №298/А-2016 "Про перейменування об’єктів топоніміки у населених пунктах Одеської області" (опубликовано 20 мая). 

Кроме собственно населенных пунктов Одесской области, также предлагается переименовать *51 одесскую улицу и переулка!* 

http://oda.odessa.gov.ua/files/oda/rozporyadjennya/2016/0298-a161.pdf

----------


## феерический

кому помешала терешкова?!

----------


## OdGen

Мне более всего бросился в глаза переулок Богданова. Это ведь старый топоним, насчитывающий почти 200 лет, по Майстровому:


То есть, нужно возвращать историческое название, при всем уважении к Вильгельму Габсбургу (Василю Вишиваному)

Да и подпадание Богданова, Терешковой, Белинского и прочих под декоммунизацию крайне сомнительно. Белинского опять-таки, историческое название.

Лениградская - историческое название Петропавловская. Красных Зорь логичнее назвать топонимом, связанным с церковью (Храмовая, Воскресенская) или увековечить имя Степана Ралли, у которого была здесь самая большая дача.

----------


## Antique

> Мне более всего бросился в глаза переулок Богданова. Это ведь старый топоним, насчитывающий почти 200 лет, по Майстровому:


 В справочнике первым указано название, а затем дата. Таким образом некий документ о намерении переименования появился 1.4.1964, а само переименование произошло в январе 1965.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> В справочнике первым указано название, а затем дата. Таким образом некий документ о намерении переименования появился 1.4.1964, а само переименование произошло в январе 1965.


 Нет, переименование произошло в 1964 году, а в январе 1965 это название фигурирует в списке избирательных участков, публикуемых в газете Знамя коммунизма.

----------


## Antique

> Нет, переименование произошло в 1964 году, а в январе 1965 это название фигурирует в списке избирательных участков, публикуемых в газете Знамя коммунизма.


 В этом смысле справочник очень непонятный, так как происходит раздвоение дат. В итоге не понятно, когда именно произошло переименование. Мне кажется, что фактические переименования и просто упоминания должны были как-то отличаться в тексте.

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

> кому помешала терешкова?!


 Терешкова поддержала аннексию Крыма, является депутатом госдумы в рашке, ну  вот и результат)))

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> В этом смысле справочник очень непонятный, так как происходит раздвоение дат. В итоге не понятно, когда именно произошло переименование. Мне кажется, что фактические переименования и просто упоминания должны были как-то отличаться в тексте.


  Там все конечно запутано. Обычно автор первым делом дает либо ссылку на документ о переименовании с точной датой, либо на документ о первом упоминании названия. Все даты с ссылкой (43) это Газета "Знамя коммунизма", где публиковались списки избирательных участков.

----------


## VicTur

> Терешкова поддержала аннексию Крыма, является депутатом госдумы в рашке, ну  вот и результат)))


 Заслуги Терешковой в истории освоения космоса настолько значительны, что её политические взгляды и деятельность никакого значения не имеют. Впрочем, фанатикам этого не объяснишь...
Да и Георгий Константинович намного больше связан с Одессой, чем сотня царя небесного...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Заслуги Терешковой в истории освоения космоса настолько значительны, что её политические взгляды и деятельность никакого значения не имеют. Впрочем, фанатикам этого не объяснишь...
> Да и Георгий Константинович намного больше связан с Одессой, чем какие-то там герои царя небесного...


 А я вообще против, чтобы называли улицы в честь живых еще людей. Кто его знает что он может потом учудить?

----------


## gor74

> Заслуги Терешковой в истории освоения космоса настолько значительны


 
 Настолько значительны, как у Белки со Стрелкой примерно.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Настолько значительны, как у Белки со Стрелкой примерно.


  Их заслуги не сопоставимы. Белка и Стрелка были первопроходцами космоса, а Терешкова лишь повторила проторённый ими и многими другими путь

----------


## Jaak Logus

Дюковский сад (Парк Победы) более шести десятков лет назад

http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?dyukovskij-sad
http://viknaodessa.od.ua/odessa-archives/?park-dyukovskij-sad-archive






Лестница на фото сейчас обрывается несколько выше. Была засыпана в связи  с расширением перекрестка?

----------


## Richard

> Заслуги Терешковой в истории освоения космоса настолько значительны, что её политические взгляды и деятельность никакого значения не имеют. Впрочем, фанатикам этого не объяснишь...


 Адольф Шикльгрубер тоже много чего хорошего для немецкого народа сделал. Одни автобаны чего стоят. Но что-то у немцев аналогичной мысли ну никак не возникает.

----------


## ebreo

> Адольф Шикльгрубер тоже много чего хорошего для немецкого народа сделал. Одни автобаны чего стоят. Но что-то у немцев аналогичной мысли ну никак не возникает.


  насчёт "хорошего" спорный вопрос,да и сравнение не совсем корректное

----------


## Richard

> насчёт "хорошего" спорный вопрос,да и сравнение не совсем корректное


 Почему некорректное? Думаете, Гитлер, без своих "терешковых" смог что-то сделать бы? Короля играет свита. Так и путин без своих "партийцев" - ноль без палочки.

----------


## Antique

Есть же тема про улицы, зачем ещё одна?

----------


## OdGen

Статья о переименовании улиц в _"Вечерней Одессе"_ №60 (10321) от 31 мая 2016 г.
_"Как перепутали Виссариона с Владиславом"_

На прошлой неделе облгосадминистрация опубликовала распоряжение губернатора М. Саакашвили о переименовании 51 улицы Одессы, а также множества улиц в других городах и селах области. Причем вариантов документа было три — один за подписью самого губернатора, второй подписал его заместитель, третий отличался от предыдущих наличием «мокрой» подписи главы области.

Как объяснила пресс-служба ОГА, первые два документа — это проекты распоряжения, на сайте обладминистрации они появились по ошибке. Само же распоряжение «издано на основании закона о декоммунизации, который дает такое право председателям обладминистраций в случае, если органы местного самоуправления устранились от переименования», — говорится в сообщении пресс-службы.

По велению губернатора проспект Маршала Жукова стал проспектом Небесной Сотни, улица Красных Зорь — улицей архитектора Бернардацци, Днепропетровская дорога — улицей Семена Палия, улица Белинского — Леонтовича, Островского — Ивана Мазепы, Фурманова — Дмитрия Донцова, Героев Сталинграда — Героев обороны Одессы, Пионерский переулок — Ливерпульским (в честь города-побратима). Улица Ярослава Галана стала улицей Романа Шухевича, переулок Богданова — переулком эрцгерцога Австро-Венгрии Вильгельма Габсбурга.

Также губернатор распорядился демонтировать ряд одесских памятников: расположенный на территории бывшего судоремонтного завода памятник Ленину (первый в мире памятник вождю мирового пролетариата, установленный через четыре месяца после его смерти), все памятники маршалу Жукову, памятник Иванову, памятные знаки в честь красногвардейцев и газеты «Искра», мемориальные доски Котовскому, Блюхеру, Щорсу, Галану. Кроме того, с фасада штаба Южного оперативного командования исчезнут серп и молот, а с перекрестка улиц Мечникова и Болгарской — «стена чекистов».

В список демонтируемых памятников попали также памятник Ленину в парке имени Савицкого и Томасу на Итальянском бульваре, несмотря на то, что горсовет уже принял аналогичное решение.

Переименованию также подверглись улицы, не имеющие отношения к коммунизму. Улица Белинского, названная так еще с царских времен, стала улицей Леонтовича. Улица Валентины Терешковой, получившая название в честь первой женщины-космонавта, теперь улица Героев Крут. Улица полярного летчика Бабушкина переименована в улицу Семена Яхненко.

С карты города исчезла память о многих героях обороны и освобождения Одессы. Улице 25-й Чапаевской дивизии (это воинское формирование с первых и до последних дней участвовало в обороне города в 1941 г.) дано имя градоначальника начала XIX века Инглези. Переулок, названный в честь одного из героев обороны Одессы артиллериста Николая Богданова, стал переулком Вильгельма Габсбурга, представителя Австро-Венгерской монархии. Имя митрополита Шептицкого получила улица Льва Шестакова, названная в память командира единственного авиаполка, обороняющего Одессу. Улица героя одесского подполья Бадаева получила имя Петра Ивахненко.

Оказалось, члены областной комиссии по декоммунизации, исходя из списка Украинского института национальной памяти, чисто механически вставили в распоряжение губернатора имена Белинского, Бадаева, Богданова и Шестакова. Они перепутали критика Виссариона Белинского с участником Январского восстания в Киеве в 1918 г. Владиславом Белинским, партизанского командира Павла Бадаева — с наркомом Алексеем Бадаевым, участников обороны Одессы, Героев Советского Союза Льва Шестакова и Николая Богданова — с автором «Краткого курса истории СССР» Андреем Шестаковым и членом ВУЦИК Михаилом Богдановым.

Непонятно, почему ОГА решила дать Днепропетровской дороге имя атамана Семена Палия, ведь горсовет уже принял решение переименовать дорогу в Днепровскую. Почему улицу Героев Сталинграда нужно переименовывать в улицу Героев обороны Одессы? Разве не достойна увековечивания память погибших в одной из величайших битв Второй мировой войны? К тому же членам комиссии должно быть известно, что буквально в двух шагах от ул. Героев Сталинграда находится улица 40-летия обороны Одессы. Зачем дублировать названия?

Решение губернатора о переименовании одесских улиц вызвало неоднозначную реакцию со стороны общественности. Так, народный депутат Н. Скорик направил в суд иск с требованием признать распоряжение главы облгосадминистрации незаконным, поскольку многие названия улиц не подпадают под закон о декоммунизации, следовательно, он превысил свои полномочия.

Одесский горсовет также намерен оспорить решение ОГА. Как отметила пресс-служба мэрии, обладминистрация могла принимать решение о переименовании улиц лишь в случае, если бы мэрия не предпринимала никаких действий в этом вопросе.

По мнению одесского историка-краеведа, члена городской историко-топонимической комиссии О. Губаря, нарушены не только закон о декоммунизации, права горожан, но и процедура переименования, так как общественные слушания, которые обязательно необходимо проводить, были проигнорированы. «В комиссии по переименованию улиц имеется обширный резервный список названий, предложенных физическими и юридическими лицами, общественными организациями... Решение ОГА может и должно оспариваться в судебном порядке», — написал краевед на своей страничке в Фейсбуке.

Кстати, на сайте Президента Украины появилась петиция против переименования улиц в Одессе, поданная 27 мая. Ее автор — Светлана Гура.

«Уважаемый президент! Одесса против переименования улиц в нашем городе... Одесса хочет жить на прежних улицах с прежними названиями», — написано в петиции.

Пока что петиция набрала лишь 125 подписей. До конца сбора подписей еще 90 дней. Если она наберет 25 тыс. подписей, ее рассмотрит специальная комиссия.

Валентина Онькова

----------


## Скруджжж

жаль, что ул Толстого не вернули название Гулевая, а Бунина -Полицейская

----------


## феерический

Тем более что полиция сейчас в тренде

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Ох с этими переименованиями за последние 100 лет намутили так, что до сих пор самые маститые краеведы не могут размотать этот клубок политических амбиций,  канцелярщины и чиновничей глупости. А тут еще идиотизма подсыпали.

----------


## OdGen

Согласен с Вами! Еще не один десяток лет пройдет, пока откроются тайны топонимов XIX - XX века. Например, занимаясь историей известного особняка на ул. Солнечной, 10-а, я выяснил, что ул. Солнечная - это дореволюционное название, существовавшее еще в 1910-х годах. А также появился топоним, отсутствующий у Майстрового - *Шарлатанская УЛИЦА*! И это не переулок с одноименным названием, бывшая улица Пионерская-Варламова, ныне Академическая.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Согласен с Вами! Еще не один десяток лет пройдет, пока откроются тайны топонимов XIX - XX века. Например, занимаясь историей известного особняка на ул. Солнечной, 10-а, я выяснил, что ул. Солнечная - это дореволюционное название, существовавшее еще в 1910-х годах. А также появился топоним, отсутствующий у Майстрового - *Шарлатанская УЛИЦА*! И это не переулок с одноименным названием, бывшая улица Пионерская-Варламова, ныне Академическая.


 Да и Солнечная и Тенистая и Педагогическая, Экономический переулок это старые названия появившиеся где-то в околореволюционный период. По крайней мере впервые упоминаются в списке 1919 года. Дело в том, что многие улицы носили неофициальное название, их так называли в народе, пока городские власти раскачаются и придумают название или утвердят существующее. С этим тоже большая путаница. А где же Шарлатанская находилась?
У Майстрового действительно еще много белых пятен. Например, у него нет улицы Блюхера, которая недолго просуществовала в конце 30-х годов. Тогда вообще названия перетасовывались с удивительной легкостью, вот прям как сейчас. А ведь лет через 100 на этом форуме также будут сидеть краеведы и спорить, какая же улица носила название Ивана и Юрия Лип. Был ли переулок Шухевича. Даже сейчас до конца не ясно, где у нас находится улица Пилипа Орлика.

----------


## Lively

> ...., Экономический переулок это старые названия появившиеся где-то в околореволюционный период. По крайней мере впервые упоминаются в списке 1919 года....


 У меня вопрос по поводу Экономического переулка. Есть ли достоверная информация о том, что это это название появилось в Одессе в указанный Вами период? Можно ли глянуть на этот список 1919 года? Дело в том, что на уровне застольных баек мне известна совсем другая история появления этого названия на карте Одессы. Историю излагали весьма солидные люди, с указанием имен тех, кто и почему дал это название переулку. Было это, по их словам, в послевоенное время. Историю эту я постараюсь изложить после проверки всех имеющихся данных.

----------


## Спокойствие

> У меня вопрос по поводу Экономического переулка. Есть ли достоверная информация о том, что это это название появилось в Одессе в указанный Вами период? Можно ли глянуть на этот список 1919 года? Дело в том, что на уровне застольных баек мне известна совсем другая история появления этого названия на карте Одессы. Историю излагали весьма солидные люди, с указанием имен тех, кто и почему дал это название переулку. Было это, по их словам, в послевоенное время. Историю эту я постараюсь изложить после проверки всех имеющихся данных.

----------


## Lively

Спасибо, убедительно. Вопрос снят. Байка оказалась просто байкой.. Хорошо, что доступны такие аргументы.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Поручили каким-то пигалицам сверить список существующих улиц с рекомендованным, вот они и "подготовили" распоряжение на подпись своему боссу. Создается впечатление, что в последнем не было инициалов вообще, иначе объяснить эти "косяки" не могу.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Спасибо, убедительно. Вопрос снят. Байка оказалась просто байкой.. Хорошо, что доступны такие аргументы.


 Ну расскажите эту байку, думаю она будет многим интересна. И пополнит список мифов и легенд Одессы.

----------


## Lively

Поскольку, байка проверку не выдержала, изложу схематично. На улице Генуэзской, практически на площади 10 апреля, между гостиницей "Аркадия" и 56 школой расположено монументальное здание. В советское время там находился Институт государственного управления и самоуправления при Кабинете Министров Украины. (Сейчас, в принципе, то же самое, только название подправили в соответствии со временем). Разумеется, что в профессорско-преподавательском составе института были доктора и кандидаты ЭКОНОМИЧЕСКИХ наук. Некоторые из них (фамилии называть не буду, поскольку байка не подтвердилась) были привлечены к работе комиссии горисполкома по наименованию улиц. Это как раз было время интенсивного строительства. Согласно байке, было обнаружено, что переулок между ул Педагогической и ул Перекопской дивизии в районе 6 станции БФ до сих пор не имеет названия. Ну, и члены комиссии, экономисты, решили увековечить на карте города свою любимую специальность... Где-то так...

----------


## Спокойствие

> Поскольку, байка проверку не выдержала, изложу схематично. На улице Генуэзской, практически на площади 10 апреля, между гостиницей "Аркадия" и 56 школой расположено монументальное здание. В советское время там находился Институт государственного управления и самоуправления при Кабинете Министров Украины. (Сейчас, в принципе, то же самое, только название подправили в соответствии со временем)


 Это был не Институт, а Областная партийная школа.

http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?partshkola

----------


## Lively

Принято. Я Искал точное название, но ошибся.. За давностью и неактуальностью стал путать Партшколу с  университетом Марксизма-Ленинизма и проч..

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Поскольку, байка проверку не выдержала, изложу схематично. На улице Генуэзской, практически на площади 10 апреля, между гостиницей "Аркадия" и 56 школой расположено монументальное здание. В советское время там находился Институт государственного управления и самоуправления при Кабинете Министров Украины. (Сейчас, в принципе, то же самое, только название подправили в соответствии со временем). Разумеется, что в профессорско-преподавательском составе института были доктора и кандидаты ЭКОНОМИЧЕСКИХ наук. Некоторые из них (фамилии называть не буду, поскольку байка не подтвердилась) были привлечены к работе комиссии горисполкома по наименованию улиц. Это как раз было время интенсивного строительства. Согласно байке, было обнаружено, что переулок между ул Педагогической и ул Перекопской дивизии в районе 6 станции БФ до сих пор не имеет названия. Ну, и члены комиссии, экономисты, решили увековечить на карте города свою любимую специальность... Где-то так...


  Возможно история правдивая и рассказчики перепутали просто название. Дело в том, что неподалеку в Чубаевке в свое время были Финансовая и Кредитная улицы, которые появились как раз в 50-е годы. Возможно речь идет о них.

----------


## Antique

Пару месяцев назад исчезла советская неоновая реклама Балкантуриста на Ланжероновской / Екатерининской

старое фото:

----------


## Happy Treasure

А помните ли вы чугунных львов,вернее,головы львов в царских коронах,которые были по бокам КАЖДОГО подъезда,в центре Одессы?Я случайно увидела,наверное это последние в городе...

----------


## Trs

Они не были по бокам каждого подъезда. И это не последние.

----------


## Antique

Флагодержатели были у каждой арки, но имели разные формы.

----------


## OdGen

> Да и Солнечная и Тенистая и Педагогическая, Экономический переулок это старые названия появившиеся где-то в околореволюционный период. По крайней мере впервые упоминаются в списке 1919 года. Дело в том, что многие улицы носили неофициальное название, их так называли в народе, пока городские власти раскачаются и придумают название или утвердят существующее. С этим тоже большая путаница. *А где же Шарлатанская находилась?*
> У Майстрового действительно еще много белых пятен. Например, у него нет улицы Блюхера, которая недолго просуществовала в конце 30-х годов. Тогда вообще названия перетасовывались с удивительной легкостью, вот прям как сейчас. А ведь лет через 100 на этом форуме также будут сидеть краеведы и спорить, какая же улица носила название Ивана и Юрия Лип. Был ли переулок Шухевича. Даже сейчас до конца не ясно, где у нас находится улица Пилипа Орлика.


 *Шарлатанской улицей* на карте, найденной мною в одном из дел о купле-продаже участков, и обозначающей границы участков подписана *Тенистая улица*! Причем так: *"Шарлатанская, ныне Тенистая улица"*. Это июнь 1908 года.

----------


## Trs

Если кого-то интересовали подробности расположения депо КЖД в старом Ботсаду, я на скорую руку перерисовал такую схему. Размеры в саженях и метрах. 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *картинка*

Уточнение: депо построено не ранее 1893 года, которым датируется его несохранившийся проект.

----------


## Antique

Это депо конки? А на Старосенной было ещё одно?

----------


## Trs

Да. И ещё одно у Глухого моста. В 1908 году депо в Ботсаду называлось депо № 3 ОКЖД. Но, по всей видимости, оно всегда представляло собой только конюшни, без вагонного сарая.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> *Шарлатанской улицей* на карте, найденной мною в одном из дел о купле-продаже участков, и обозначающей границы участков подписана *Тенистая улица*! Причем так: *"Шарлатанская, ныне Тенистая улица"*. Это июнь 1908 года.


  Очень интересно! Кажется путаница дореволюционных названий улиц в дачных предместьях становится закономерностью. Улица Долгая тоже была в те годы совсем не там, где мы привыкли ее видеть. Если сравнить список участков из справочника 1914 года с планом Большого фонтана 1905 года, то получается, что это часть нынешней Люстдорфской дороги от 7-й станции до Вильямса.

----------


## OdGen

Полностью с Вами согласен!

Дачная местность - это огромный фронт работ для поиска новой информации!

----------


## STEAMMM

Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли у кого-то фотографии поселка Таирова начала восьмидесятых годов? Спасибо.

----------


## doc-men

Есть: http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1246899&page=1

----------


## Antique

Уже который год фасад флигеля на Гаванной, 12 разрушается. Рестораны, которые арендуют помещения, и в ус не дуют:

----------


## screenwriter2005

По поводу Пивоваренного завода № 3 («Черномор») здесь поднималась тема.

По совпадению на руках оказалась копия исторической справки к архивному фонду № 211-Т «Открытое акционерное общество „Черномор“» (Архивный отдел исполнительного комитета Черноморского (бывшего Ильичёвского) городского совета).

 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Текст справки*

*Историческая справка к архивному фонду № 211-Т «Открытое акционерное общество «Черномор»*

Одесское производственное объединение пивобезалкогольной промышленности находилось в подчинении Министерства пищевой промышленности УССР и включало в себя: Одесский завод безалкогольных напитков; Пивоваренный завод № 1; Пивоваренный завод № 2; завод минеральной воды «Куяльник», Одесский углекислотный завод, филиал «Балтский цех розлива»

На основании разрешения Совета Министров СССР от 14.03.1972 № ПП-3326 было развёрнуто строительство Одесского пивзавода № 3. Для этой цели в 1978 г. была создана Дирекция строящегося Пивзавода № 3. Работа Дирекции была закончена в конце 1985 г. после ввода в эксплуатацию всего комплекса пивзавода. 30 июля 1986 г. новое предприятие получило официальное название Арендное предприятие «Одесский пивобезалкогольный завод «Черномор» и оно вошло в состав объединения.

Заработная плата рабочим всех производственных участков, включая Филиал в г. Балта начислялась централизованной бухгалтерией. С 14.12.1995 Арендное предприятие «Одесский ПБЗ «Черномор» было преобразовано в Открытое акционерное общество Одесский ПБЗ «Черномор». Учредителями стали:

— Региональное отделение Фонда госимущества Украины по Одесской области;

— организация арендаторов АП Одесский ПБЗ «Черномор».

В 1997 г. на основании решения Первого учредительного собрания акционеров (протокол от 28.01.1997 № 1) ОАО «ОПБЗ «Черномор» был преобразован в ОАО «Черномор»

В 2002 г. на основании решения общего собрания акционеров общества (протокол от 17.06.2002 № 10) Центральный офис был перенесен из г. Одессы в г. Ильичёвск, вследствие чего была произведена госрегистрация изменений в Устав относительно юридического адреса.

В мае 2001 г. весь персонал ОАО «Черномор» был переведен в Дочернее предприятие «Пивоварня «Эфес Украина». Основные средства, в т. ч. здания и сооружения в декабре 2001 г. были внесены в уставной фонд ЗАО «Пивоварня «Эфес Украина» в обмен на акции. Заработная плата с мая 2001 года начислялась оставшимся в ОАО «Черномор» немногим сотрудникам и Балтскому цеху розлива пива.

В связи с решением акционеров о ликвидации (протокол от 07.09.2005 № 13) и не ведением деятельности за период с декабря 2005 года по момент ликвидации общества по решению Хозяйственного суда от 14.01.2008 заработная плата не начислялась.

Документы по личному составу за период 1967—2005 гг. упорядочены, проведена научно-техническая обработка книг приказов, расчетных ведомостей по начислению заработной платы рабочим и служащим, личные карточки уволенных работников.

Составлена опись невостребованных трудовых книжек уволенных сотрудников.

Распределение документов по описям следующее:

— Опись № 1-л — приказы по личному составу, личные карточки уволенных сотрудников, акты о несчастных случаях и документы по определению профессий с вредными условиями труда за 1979—2005 гг., включая книги приказов Дирекции строящегося пивзавода № 3.

— Опись № 2-л — расчётные ведомости по начислению заработной платы рабочим и служащим объединения за 1967—2005 гг.

— Опись № 3-л — расчётные ведомости по начислению зарплаты работникам Дирекции строящегося пивзавода № 3 за 1978—1985 гг.

— Опись № 4 — невостребованных трудовых книжек уволенных работников объединения.

Физическое состояние дел удовлетворительное.

Историческую справку составила Л. А. Авдеенкова.

----------


## malyutka_e

Вышли два новых иллюстрированных подарочных издания об Одессе 1850-х -1870-х годов:

1. Исторический альбом "Бомбардирование Одессы в 1854 году".
Историческое описание этого события времен Крымской войны, сделанное Н. Ленцем (1904 год, современная орфография), великолепные литографии, гравюры и фотографии Одессы тех лет, многие из которых публикуются впервые, также впервые опубликованы биографические главы из книги правнучки капитана "Тигра" Джиффарда, который погиб и был похоронен в Одессе. Также впервые публикуется ФОТОГРАФИЯ памятника скульптора Вернетта 77 русским воинам погибшим при Альминском сражении, построенного на деньги Одесского караимского общества. Он совершенно не такой, как утверждают наши историки и господин Калугин.  Приводятся воспоминания современников, газетные новости тех лет много другой уникальной информации.

В альбоме 304 страницы, 295 цветных иллюстраций, 4 вклеенные военные карты 1850-х годов и один вклееный портрет прапорщика Щеголева.

2. Альбом одесской графики.
"Одесса Вахренова", "Odessa by Vakhrenov". Это первый подарочный альбом из серии "Одесса XIX века в изобажениях одесских художников, литографов и фотографов". Впервые в нем собраны ВСЕ работы этого талантливого автора, работавшего в Одессе в 70-х годах XIX века: "Двадцать видов Одессы", 60 видов Одессы (с описанием), панорама "Вид Одессы с моря", "Репортажные рисунки еврейского погрома 1871 года". Впервые опубликована биография художника, архивные документы о помощи и поддержке художника графом А. Строгановым и Е. Воронцовой.

Издание выполнено на высоком дизайнерско-полиграфическом уровне на мелованной бумаге с великолепными цветными иллюстрациями.
Формат А4, 152 страницы, 210 иллюстраций, шитье нитками, обложка с матовым ламинированием и выборочным лаком.

Альбом выпущен на двух языках: русском и английском.

Второй альбом серии будет посвящен творчеству одесского художника-литографа Ф. Гросса, третий - Карло Бассоли и т. д.

Членам этого форума альбомы альбомы предлагаются по цене гораздо ниже, чем на "Книжке" и магазинах. Если интересно, пишите в личку. Тираж небольшой.

----------


## bq

Искал я семиэтажное здание губчека на Маразлиевской.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *...........*Прочёл
Валентин Катаев
*УЖЕ НАПИСАН ВЕРТЕР*
Повесть
*Где находилось семиэтажное здание губчека?*

Выдержки из повести.

...Когда они, Дима и его сотрапезница, заканчивали обед, состоящий из плитки спрессованной ячной каши с каплей зеленого машинного масла, к ним сзади подошли двое. Один в сатиновой рубахе с расстегнутым воротом, в круглой кубанке, другой в галифе, кожаной куртке, чернокурчавый, как овца. У одного наган. У другого маузер. Они даже не спросили его имени, а только с неистребимым ростовским акцентом велели не оборачиваться, выйти без шума на улицу и идти *вниз по Греческой*, но не по тротуару, а посередине мостовой.

Теперь сновидение несло *вниз по Греческой* вслед за Димой по заржавленным рельсам давно уже бездействующего электрического трамвая. Рельсы, вделанные в брусчатку и засыпанные сухими опавшими цветами белой акации, как бы уводили его вниз, в тот невообразимый мир, который прятался где-то *по правую руку от массивных Сабанских казарм*.
Там возле проходной будки стоял часовой-китаец в черных обмотках на худых ногах.

Дима шел *вниз по Греческой* запинающейся походкой, как будто торопясь к своему концу. Те двое шли сзади. Он обонял запах их жарких немытых тел, запах наплечных ремней, оружейного масла, которым был смазан маузер.

Он уже успел прочесть «Боги жаждут», и в него как бы вселилась душа Эвариста Гамелена, члена секции Нового Моста. Как волшебно это звучало, хотя его самого уже вели по другому мосту, *по Строгановскому*, за пиками которого в полуденной жаркой мгле виднелся безлюдный порт со всеми его голыми причалами и остатками сожженной эстакады.

Они опускаются в подвал *семиэтажного дома*. 
Необходимо пройти несколько миль в плохо освещенном подземном коридоре, пригибая голову под низко проложенными трубами отопительной системы.
Трудно. Очень трудно. Задыхаются.
Но зато подземный коридор выводит куда надо.
А куда надо?
Надо на волю.
Наконец впереди открытая дверь и дневной свет свободы. Они выходят наружу, но оказываются в безвыходном пространстве внутреннего дворика, на первый взгляд без выхода. Впрочем, выход есть: незаметные ворота, ведущие на улицу. Ворота, к счастью, открыты. Их забыли запереть.
Сквозь короткий туннель открытых ворот они выходят на безлюдный проспект, пролегающий в безрадостной пустынной пересеченной местности, конца и края которой не видно, а ворота, откуда они только что вышли, и *семиэтажный дом*, и дворик, и подземный коридор — все уже исчезло, и они на миг задерживаются среди непонятного пространства с обломками кирпичных стен, с насыпями, осыпями, оползнями, и уже хорошо знакомая магнитная сила продолжающегося сновидения несет их куда-то в обратную сторону.

Она чувствовала, что Маркин и Ангел Смерти сидят в одиночках где-то рядом. 
Она понимала, что никакая сила в мире ее не спасет. 
Ей были слишком хорошо знакомы порядки этого *семиэтажного дома*. 
Она видела косой дощатый щит на окне и золотистые щели, куда проникал вечерний свет, грозивший скоро померкнуть.

Спускаясь по лестнице, она посмотрела на него. Может быть, узнала и удивилась. Высокомерно и вместе с тем подбадривающе усмехнулась краем искусанного рта. Родинка на шее под маленьким ухом.
— Не задерживайтесь. Проходите.
Стоптанные каблучки застучали вниз по ступеням.
Ему велели подняться еще на один марш. Площадка седьмого этажа. Седьмое небо. На один миг он как бы повис в пустоте неба над *Маразлиевской улицей, над Александровским парком* с каменными арками старинной турецкой крепости. Морской простор.

И вот что нашёл....
*Семиэтажный дом.*

----------


## Спокойствие

> Искал я семиэтажное здание губчека на Маразлиевской.


 Спросили бы здесь.
 Вам бы и подсказали сразу.

----------


## StariyEvrei

так пройдитесь по дворам молдованки, и таки улышите!

----------


## Trs

*Спокойствие*, да ведь подсказали, даже уточнив, что дом не семиэтажный, но Катаев посчитал в этажность цоколь и мансарду.

----------


## OdGen

> Вышли два новых иллюстрированных подарочных издания об Одессе 1850-х -1870-х годов:
> ...


 *Поздравляю Вас с выходом изданий!*

----------


## malyutka_e

> *Поздравляю Вас с выходом изданий!*


 Спасибо, Сергей!

----------


## doc-men

Новая подборка от Humus.
1968. Марк Джинголд путешествует по Советскому Союзу. Часть 2. Киев и Одесса

Много стандартных локаций, мне приглянулись вот эти:

----------


## Спокойствие

В РФ поделились интересными фото. 
https://russiainphoto.ru/

Обсудим?

1)Люстдорф начало 20 века.
Это рыбаки или спасатели?

2) Одесса .Манифестация 1905 г
 Где снято?


3)Пленные румыны август 1941 г. 
Где снято?

4)"Прощай, моя Одесса, веселый карантин. Мы завтра уплываем. на остров Сахалин"(с)

----------


## Спокойствие

1)Малый Фонтан 

2)  Золотой Берег


3)Где этот дом?

4)Оборона Одессы 1941 г 
Где снято?

----------


## Antique

> 1)Люстдорф начало 20 века.
> Это рыбаки или спасатели?


 Конечно же спасатели, так как лодку вынесли из ангара Спасательной станции.

----------


## Спокойствие

1)Одесский цирк 1959-1961 г

2)Одесский трамвай 50-е годы 

3) Март 1937 г.  Одесситы рассматривают карту Гражданской войны в Испании ( ул Лассаля-Дерибасовская)

4)Погромы в порту 1905г
Сгоревшее судно "Южная звезда"

----------


## Спокойствие

Староконный рынок

----------


## Lively

> В РФ поделились интересными фото. 
> 3)Пленные румыны август 1941 г. 
> Где снято?
> 
> 4)Оборона Одессы 1941 г 
> Где снято?


 Так, на вскидку - территория 11 ГКБ (Слободка). Снимок, похоже, постановочный, для пропагандистского ведомства.. Горшок с растением - ни к селу, ни к городу...
*UPD2* Как вариант - здания у артучилища, там рустованные элементы, но проблема с лесенкой..

*UPD* Снимок 4 очень похоже на Дерибасовскую у перекрестка с Преображенской.

----------


## Antique

> Так, на вскидку - территория 11 ГКБ (Слободка).


  Там здания без рустованных лопаток и лестницы у входа.

----------


## Людмила_Т

большая часть с сайта 

Последствия оползня на Фонтане 7-8 ноября 1897 г.

----------


## Людмила_Т



----------


## vado



----------


## StariyEvrei

теряем из-за неадекватов таких

----------


## Скрытик

Стянул с ФБ, думаю многие видели, но там оно скоро затеряется..
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=491304671069967&set=pcb.375228382601485&type=3&theater

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

> Стянул с ФБ, думаю многие видели, но там оно скоро затеряется..
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=491304671069967&set=pcb.375228382601485&type=3&theater


  Увы... 



> К сожалению, эти материалы сейчас недоступны
> Вероятно, истек срок действия ссылки, по которой вы перешли, или вы не входите в аудиторию для просмотра данной Страницы.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Увы...


 у меня всё работает

----------


## Almond

> у меня всё работает


 У меня не работает.

----------


## Скруджжж

> У меня не работает.


 а, это же закрытая группа. Туда вначале нужно войти  :smileflag:

----------


## михенди

> *Шарлатанской улицей* на карте, найденной мною в одном из дел о купле-продаже участков, и обозначающей границы участков подписана *Тенистая улица*! Причем так: *"Шарлатанская, ныне Тенистая улица"*. Это июнь 1908 года.


 А имеются какие- то предположения? Что за шарлатаны там были?

----------


## Скруджжж

http://www.yangur.esy.es/

не знал, что здания в Пале-рояле подходили к самому Оперному

----------


## kravshik

> http://www.yangur.esy.es/
> не знал, что здания в Пале-рояле подходили к самому Оперному


 я тоже не знал,видать со временем решили таки "открыть " театр и сделали приличную гранитную лесенку....правда опасная нынче,будьте осторожны,кто по ней ходит --очень стерты ступени уже ,при ее уклоне..опасно.

----------


## Antique

этот участок кажется бомбили, осталось три - четыре дома. Разумеется ради лестницы никто бы не стал сносить трёхэтажный дом - ведь каждая комната в городе - пристанище для целой семьи.

----------


## Kamin

Дом действительно стояли на расстоянии до 1 метра от театра и там была старая мраморная лесенка вдоль театра, а снесли тогда когда очередной раз укрепляли фундамент театра и устанавливали свайное поле под театром. А лесенка бала колоритная. Любили по ней сбегать в Театральный переулок.

----------


## Trs

Решил продублировать эту заметку и сюда тоже. Всё-таки, эти линии удивительно малоизвестны. Впервые опубликовано сегодня в начале пятого утра вот здесь: http://vk.com/kp_oget




> Я думаю, пора рассказать о том, что линии на Мельницы немного старше, чем мы привыкли их считать. Дело в том, что принятая по сей день точка зрения, которая принимает их открытие в декабре 1912-го (Ближние Мельницы) и октябре 1913-го (Дальние Мельницы) — чушь. Первой была конка. 
> 
> Здесь и далее все даты по старому стилю.
> 
> В 1908 году подходил срок заключения нового контракта между городом и Анонимным Обществом Одесских Трамваев, которое, наконец, собралось с силами и решилось перестроить на электрическую тягу всю сеть, а не отдельные линии, как предлагалось раньше (в частности, в 1898 году город заблокировал подобное предложение АООТ). Однако, прошлый договор 1892-го года ещё позволял обустроить две небольшие линии конки, или одну протяжённую. Жители городских окраин в лице населения Ближних и Дальних Мельниц тем временем собирали подписи в поддержку ходатайства о постройке конки в их предместья. Опыт увенчался успехом и АООТ согласилось израсходовать остатки предусмотренных договором вёрст на благо Мельниц. В 1908 году началось строительство двух линий (в частности, Б. М. строилась с 27 марта по 31 декабря), которые были приняты комиссией Одесской Городской Управы в 1909 году. Линия на Ближние Мельницы была, по всей видимости, устроена без разъезда, и движение по ней открылось 30 апреля. Линия на Дальние Мельницы была абсолютно точно оборудована двумя разъездами и открылась 8 декабря. 
> 
> В 1912 году движение на обеих линиях было прекращено в связи с переоборудованием на электрическую тягу. Поскольку обе они были однопутными, то фокуса АООТ с запуском конки по одному пути на Французском бульваре по мере переустройства второго, здесь уже провернуть не удалось. 
> 
> Если кто-то посещает архив и хочет сам посмотреть на листы с подписями в поддержку строительства конки, городское делопроизводство по этому вопросу и переписку с АООТ — напишите мне, я найду ссылку на архивное дело.

----------


## VicTur

> Дом действительно стояли на расстоянии до 1 метра от театра и там была старая мраморная лесенка вдоль театра, а снесли тогда когда очередной раз укрепляли фундамент театра и устанавливали свайное поле под театром. А лесенка бала колоритная. Любили по ней сбегать в Театральный переулок.


 Эта лесенка иногда попадала в фильмы, снятые в Одессе. Навскидку вспоминаются «Два Фёдора».

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Эта лесенка иногда попадала в фильмы, снятые в Одессе. Навскидку вспоминаются «Два Фёдора».


  Вот в Двух Федорах ее что-то не припомню, в каком моменте?

----------


## arkoh

Вот эта лесенка, но ближнего дома уже нет. Дома ном 3, 5 по Театральному снесли за ветхостью в 70-е, тогда же построили гранитную более широкую лестницу и они обе существовали вместе лет 20

----------


## Jorjic

> Эта лесенка иногда попадала в фильмы, снятые в Одессе. Навскидку вспоминаются «Два Фёдора».


 Вроде она есть еще в "Мексиканце". Там должен быть вариант еще со всеми домами. А в более позднем варианте есть еще по-моему в "Рабе любви".

----------


## Jorjic

Вот еще вид этой удивительно симпатичной лестницы:

----------


## Kamin

А между зданиями она была особенно симпатичная. Узкая, темная и можно было скользить по стертым мраморным ступеням, очень пологий спуск.

----------


## kravshik

> Вот еще вид этой удивительно симпатичной лестницы:


 это же насколько она популярна,что вот так умудрились настолько стереть гранитные ступени.....насчет безопасности,я уже предупреждал выше!

----------


## arkoh

А вот она в щели между Театром и домом ном. 3 ( 1920-е годы, кадр из к/ф Декабрюхов и Октябрюхов)

----------


## Jorjic

> это же насколько она популярна,что вот так умудрились настолько стереть гранитные ступени.....насчет безопасности,я уже предупреждал выше!


 Зря предупреждали. Ее уже давно нет.

----------


## Скрытик

> это же насколько она популярна,что вот так умудрились настолько стереть гранитные ступени.....насчет безопасности,я уже предупреждал выше!


 Думаю ступени мраморные были. Гранит так стереть нереально.

----------


## kravshik

> Зря предупреждали. Ее уже давно нет.


 так это фото мраморных ступеней,тогда звиняйте,я думал это современная лесенка- гранитная,но гранитная стерта тоже довольно таки прилично....я сам там чуть не подскользнулся недавно...

----------


## Скруджжж

> это же насколько она популярна,что вот так умудрились настолько стереть гранитные ступени.....насчет безопасности,я уже предупреждал выше!


 ступени больше похожи на бетонные

----------


## Viktor 7

> Думаю ступени мраморные были. Гранит так стереть нереально.


 Ступени похожи на сохранившиеся сейчас , которые ведут к спуску в туалет вдоль здания Думы, там есть часть из мрамора.

----------


## arkoh

> Думаю ступени мраморные были. Гранит так стереть нереально.


 Конечно мраморные, столько раз ходил там ...

----------


## arkoh

> Ступени похожи на сохранившиеся сейчас , которые ведут к спуску в туалет вдоль здания Думы, там есть часть из мрамора.


 Вот они , частично сохранились

----------


## doc-men

Подборка от yangur-a

----------


## михенди

Замечательные фото от Янгура!!! Спасибо

----------


## Viktoz

Может было уже...

----------


## vado

Озалупус дал отмашку на уничтожение Французского бульвара

http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/4df663/

----------


## Скрытик

Отмашку дали все предыдущие тоже, разрешив застройку этими монстрами (((

----------


## chereshny1958

> А имеются какие- то предположения? Что за шарлатаны там были?


 


ШАРЛАТАН


ШАРЛАТАН - мошенник; плут. Слово попало в одесский язык после выхода книги А. Дерибаса «Старая Одесса» в начале прошлого века. В частности, Дерибас писал: «В одном из моих рассказов в газете «Правда», я описал Карассо, назвав его шарлатаном. Слово «шарлатан» итальянское, происходящее от «siarlare, siarlatano» - носить, переносчик. Так назывались бродячие комедианты, носившие на спине свой кукольный театр. Но по-русски слово «шарлатан» звучало грубо, и многие знавшие Карассо, как прекрасной души человека, обиделись за него.»
Карабас-Барабас был самым настоящим шарлатаном Почти таким же, как и его создатель, передравший своего Буратино с Пиноккио, придуманного Коллоди. И этот волшебник из изумрудного города - тоже тот еще шарлатан с очками. Как и его автор, передравший «Волшебника из страны Оз» Баума.
А шарабан мой - «американка», А я девчонка, я шарлатанка.
В Одессе так называли еще и портовых грузчиков, который носили за спиной скамеечку, на которую умащивали мешки. Предполагается, что в этом месте они и селились, дав название и улице. Когда туда дошла цивилизация, то попытались облагородить название, назвав Шарлотинскою.

----------


## VicTur

> Карабас-Барабас был самым настоящим шарлатаном Почти таким же, как и его создатель, передравший своего Буратино с Пиноккио, придуманного Коллоди. И этот волшебник из изумрудного города - тоже тот еще шарлатан с очками. Как и его автор, передравший «Волшебника из страны Оз» Баума.


 Налицо неумение отличить плагиат от обработки и творческой переработки, при которой исходное авторство НИКОГДА НЕ СКРЫВАЛОСЬ.

----------


## VicTur

> Вот в Двух Федорах ее что-то не припомню, в каком моменте?


 Старею, старею... Естественно, не «Фёдоры».
Кадр стоял в памяти, но бежит по этой лесенке совсем другой мальчик — из фильма «У них есть Родина».

----------


## chereshny1958

> Налицо неумение отличить плагиат от обработки и творческой переработки, при которой исходное авторство НИКОГДА НЕ СКРЫВАЛОСЬ.


 Абсолютно с вами согласна. Это, вообще то цитата В.Смирнова. Карабас был шарлатаном, потому что таскал на себе ширму и кукол, да и был актером, т.е. постоянно "дурачил" зрителя. А еще шарлатанами называли бродячих продавцов лекарств и настоек.

----------


## Antique

> А имеются какие- то предположения? Что за шарлатаны там были?


 У О. И. Губаря было предположение, что название произошло от искажённой фамилии Шарль, но то было в отношении Варламова, где будто бы был участок Шарля. А вот на счёт Теннистой не знаю, вдруг там тоже был участок Шарля.

----------


## михенди

> У О. И. Губаря было предположение, что название произошло от искажённой фамилии Шарль, но то было в отношении Варламова, где будто бы был участок Шарля. А вот на счёт Теннистой не знаю, вдруг там тоже был участок Шарля.


 Можем теперь только догадываться(

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> У О. И. Губаря было предположение, что название произошло от искажённой фамилии Шарль, но то было в отношении Варламова, где будто бы был участок Шарля. А вот на счёт Теннистой не знаю, вдруг там тоже был участок Шарля.


 Ну раньше Тенистая упиралась в Пионерскую. Может там на углу этот участок и находился.

----------


## heffalump1974

Несколько вопросов насчёт старого административного деления.
Все эти Александровские, Бульварные и прочие участки - когда появились? И где, кроме карт, можно _почитать_ про их границы? А равно про последующих.
Воднотранспортным некоторое время назывался Киевским, ещё до образования того, который на Таирова? В телефонном справочнике за 1965 год Киевский есть... с топонимами "пос.Ильичёвска" - было и такое?
Одесский пригородный, встречавшийся в книгах о войне - это где (и до когда)?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Несколько вопросов насчёт старого административного деления.
> Все эти Александровские, Бульварные и прочие участки - когда появились? И где, кроме карт, можно _почитать_ про их границы? А равно про последующих.
> Воднотранспортным некоторое время назывался Киевским, ещё до образования того, который на Таирова? В телефонном справочнике за 1965 год Киевский есть... с топонимами "пос.Ильичёвска" - было и такое?
> Одесский пригородный, встречавшийся в книгах о войне - это где (и до когда)?


 Киевский район появился в 1962 году, задолго до поселка Таирова. Да, в него входил поселок Ильичевск, до того как стал отдельным городом. Воднотранспортный район включал в себя порт и часть города, ограниченную улицами Дерибасовской, Садовой и Княжеской. После реорганизации стал частью Центрального (Ворошиловского) и Жовтневого (Сталинского) районов. Киевским он никогда не назывался.

Пригородный район, это уже Одесская область, он включал в себя села в одесской округе - Татарка, Бурлачья балка, Крыжановка, Холодная балка и другие.

----------


## heffalump1974

Спасибо за ответ, как за Пригородный, так и за контуры Воднотранспортного.
Что же до гипотезы о переименовании последнего в Киевский, стало быть, неизвестно кем запущенная ошибка, встречающаяся по крайней мере в 3-5 источниках.

----------


## Antique

Исполком Киевского района вроде бы в Ильичёвске находился.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Исполком Киевского района вроде бы в Ильичёвске находился.


  Райком в Ильичевске. А райсовет на Новоселов, 15.

----------


## glbs

1920. Карта Одесской губернии - Записки скучного человека

http://humus.livejournal.com/5006172.html

----------


## Людмила_Т

Надо ли говорить, что одесских воров отличала высокая культура и подлинная элегантность.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Надо ли говорить, что одесских воров отличала высокая культура и подлинная элегантность.


 ... и пикантная опечатанность))

----------


## Sergey_L

Предлагаю определить место. Фото от Stampost36

----------


## Antique

А это точно не Николаев?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А это точно не Николаев?


 номера ФЖ и ЧД - это Одесская область.

----------


## Людмила_Т

*помогите, пожалуйста, с местом, может у кого-то есть подробная информация о самой выставке
*
на каком-то сайте нашла это фото с надписью "1936. Сельскохозяйственная выставка.Одесса"

----------


## OdGen

> Несколько вопросов насчёт старого административного деления.
> Все эти Александровские, Бульварные и прочие участки - когда появились? И где, кроме карт, можно _почитать_ про их границы? А равно про последующих.


 Я не встречал публиковавшуюся в новейшее время эту инфнормацию. 
До 1920 г. город делился не только на участки, но и на части (от 1-й до 5-й), а также на мировые и полицейские участки. Как я полагаю, они образовались в результате реформ 1860-х гг. Более важным идентификатором были не участки, а части, так как именно их вписывали в документы на недвижимость. То есть, в купчих крепостях, дарственных, закладных или "данных" фигурировал не привычный нам адрес дома или дачи, состоящий из названия и номера, а следующий текст:  
_"дом (или двор), состоящий в Херсонской губернии, городе Одессе, .... части_ (от 1-й до 5-й), _по ...... улице, в .... квартале_ (номер квартала соответствовал карте 1828 года), _№№_ (здесь указывался номер участка или участков по той же карте), _со всеми на оном строениями и землею, мерою: по .... улице - .... сажень ... вершков, ... в смежности с домами ..."._ 
Именно части города были идентификатором для их "классификации" по недвижимости у нотариусов и старших нотариусов. Последние утверждали сделки по недвижимости и вносили их в свои книги строго по частям. Описание частей можно встретить в одесских газетах 1860-х годов, трудах статистического комитета, вероятно, эти сведения можно поискать и в фондах градоначальника и городской думы (фф. 2 и 16) в архиве. Там же можно поискать и описание деления города на участки.

----------


## Antique

Ещё во Всей Торгово-промышленной Одессе в списке домовладельцев по улицам указана принадлежность диапазонов номеров домов применительно к участкам.

----------


## Людмила_Т

весьма интересный альбом с видами Одессы за разный период

----------


## Antique

Жаль что Морвокзал испортили. Я вот не догадался заснять его в то время, когда сняли зеркальное стекло. Ведь лестницы специально использовались в качестве декоративного элемента и образуют рисунок на его главном фасаде.

----------


## heffalump1974

> Я не встречал публиковавшуюся в новейшее время эту инфнормацию. 
> До 1920 г. город делился не только на участки, но и на части (от 1-й до 5-й), а также на мировые и полицейские участки. Как я полагаю, они образовались в результате реформ 1860-х гг. Более важным идентификатором были не участки, а части, так как именно их вписывали в документы на недвижимость. То есть, в купчих крепостях, дарственных, закладных или "данных" фигурировал не привычный нам адрес дома или дачи, состоящий из названия и номера, а следующий текст:  
> _"дом (или двор), состоящий в Херсонской губернии, городе Одессе, .... части_ (от 1-й до 5-й), _по ...... улице, в .... квартале_ (номер квартала соответствовал карте 1828 года), _№№_ (здесь указывался номер участка или участков по той же карте), _со всеми на оном строениями и землею, мерою: по .... улице - .... сажень ... вершков, ... в смежности с домами ..."._ 
> Именно части города были идентификатором для их "классификации" по недвижимости у нотариусов и старших нотариусов. Последние утверждали сделки по недвижимости и вносили их в свои книги строго по частям. Описание частей можно встретить в одесских газетах 1860-х годов, трудах статистического комитета, вероятно, эти сведения можно поискать и в фондах градоначальника и городской думы (фф. 2 и 16) в архиве. Там же можно поискать и описание деления города на участки.


 Скан книжки по мировым судьям и их участкам видел, по частям/участкам - попробую последовать совету и пересмотреть источники.
А карты советских микрорайонов (видел только текстовую версию в одном из справочников 60-х гг) - существовали ли в природе?

----------


## OdGen

Если найдете ссылки на сохранившиеся дела, смогу заказать и посмотреть их в архиве.

----------


## Спокойствие

1928 год "Універсальний журнал"
http://1576.ua/books/4851

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

А кто-нибудь в курсе, откуда взялась и в последнее время активно форсится информация, что Куликово поле было названо в честь помещика Николая Овсянико-Куликовского, у которого здесь было большое поместье???

----------


## Скрытик

> А кто-нибудь в курсе, откуда взялась и в последнее время активно форсится информация, что Куликово поле было названо в честь помещика Николая Овсянико-Куликовского, у которого здесь было большое поместье???


  Так это давно всем известно.
Вот например.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Так это давно всем известно.
> Вот например.


  Так я как раз и спрашиваю, почему эта информация активно стала появляться во всех статьях. Раньше это была маловероятная версия, без каких-либо документальных подтверждений. А теперь об этом пишут как о доказанном факте. Территория Куликова поля принадлежала городу, именно благодаря этому и возникло именно Куликово поле, а не участок помещика Куликовского с дачей, садом и озером с уточками.

----------


## Скрытик

Потому, что это логично. Земли принадлежали не городу, а тому самому таврическому помещику Куликовскому. Если нужны документальные доказательства, то Вам нужно в архив, пока его не перенесли непонятно куда.
Да и Куликовские переулки являются тому косвенным подтверждением.

----------


## Гидрант

> А кто-нибудь в курсе, откуда взялась и в последнее время активно форсится информация, что Куликово поле было названо в честь помещика Николая Овсянико-Куликовского, у которого здесь было большое поместье???


 Версия была изложена уже у Загоруйко ("По страницам истории Одессы и Одесщины", выпуск 1, Одесское областное издательство, 1957) (https://yadi.sk/d/a8Qyt5JGHgYTe)



> Оркестр музыкантов был в начале 19 века и у украинских помещиков Куликовских, имевших обширные земли ("Куликовые поля") в Таврии - в Каховке и Бахтереве, и в центре нынешней Одесской области (А.-Иваново) и на окраине Одессы. Из записок Д.Н.Овсянико-Куликовского, мы узнаем, что его прадед, М.М.Куликовский был обладателем огромной библиотеки... (стр.88)


 И вот ссылка на эти записки "Овсянико-Куликовский Д.Н. Воспоминания, Спб, "Время",1923" - надо бы там почитать, что говорит потомок о своих предках, потому что к компетенции Загоруйко(хоть и был директором Горьковки) как историка у меня доверие не полное... достаточно почитать, что он городит в том же выпуске о реакционной роли Рибаса и всех иностранцев вообще, чтобы схватиться за голову (понятно, что написано в годы "борьбы с низкопоклонством перед Западом", но от этого же не легче)

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, Куликовский еще владел землями ныне Приморского бульвара и продал их Воронцову. Последний и начал приводить в порядок аварийные обрывы.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Потому, что это логично. Земли принадлежали не городу, а тому самому таврическому помещику Куликовскому. Если нужны документальные доказательства, то Вам нужно в архив, пока его не перенесли непонятно куда.
> Да и Куликовские переулки являются тому косвенным подтверждением.


 Ну Куликовские переулки появились в начале 20-го века и названы явно в честь Куликова поля. Да и само название Куликово поле возникло где то в середине 19-го века.




> Версия была изложена уже у Загоруйко ("По страницам истории Одессы и Одесщины", выпуск 1, Одесское областное издательство, 1957) (https://yadi.sk/d/a8Qyt5JGHgYTe)


 Да, это уже интересно, спасибо. По крайней мере объясняет наличие Куликова поля в Севастополе.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Ну Куликовские переулки появились в начале 20-го века и названы явно в честь Куликова поля. Да и само название Куликово поле возникло где то в середине 19-го века.


  В Одессе Куликовские жили.
 Принадлежал ли им участок, который называем Куликово поле-вот вопрос?



http://az.lib.ru/o/owsjanikokulikowskij_d_n/text_1923_vosp.shtml

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> В Одессе Куликовские жили.
>  Принадлежал ли им участок, который называем Куликово поле-вот вопрос?
> 
> 
> 
> http://az.lib.ru/o/owsjanikokulikowskij_d_n/text_1923_vosp.shtml


 То есть получается, что в Одессе они жили только с 40-х годов 19 века?

----------


## Antique

В начале ХХ века О.-К. принадлежал участок в районе 2-го Куликовского переулка (выходил на Пироговскую), но он продал его по частям под индивидуальную застройку.

Но нужно учитывать, что это могло быть совпадением.




> То есть получается, что в Одессе они жили только с 40-х годов 19 века?


 Место жительство играет второстепенную важность, так как некоторые владельцы участков в Одессе не проживали.

----------


## Скрытик

> То есть получается, что в Одессе они жили только с 40-х годов 19 века?


 Смотря о каком Куликовском идет речь. Я уже писал про Приморский бульвар.



> Воронцов выступал здесь не только как "главный начальник", но и как
> человек  лично  заинтересованный.  Дело  в  том,  что  еще  в  1820  году  он
> приобрел  у  помещика  Николая  Куликовского  небольшой  двухэтажный
> дом, магазины (склады) и сад на оконечности будущего бульвара, над Военной  балкой, 
>  на  базе  которого  впоследствии  устроил  свою  дворцовую усадьбу.


 http://odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_21/alm_21_25-38.pdf

----------


## OdGen

> А кто-нибудь в курсе, откуда взялась и в последнее время активно форсится информация, что Куликово поле было названо в честь помещика Николая Овсянико-Куликовского, у которого здесь было большое поместье???
> ...
> Раньше это была маловероятная версия, без каких-либо документальных подтверждений. А теперь об этом пишут как о доказанном факте. Территория Куликова поля принадлежала городу, именно благодаря этому и возникло именно Куликово поле, а не участок помещика Куликовского с дачей, садом и озером с уточками.


 Кто-то ляпнул, остальные подхватили. Что можно считать доказательством факта, так это найденная в архиве или печатном источнике документ, удостоверяющий право собственности на изучаемую территорию - купчую крепость на хутор или дачу (но не поместье!) г-на Куликовского или Овсяннико-Куликовского или кого другого в городе Одессе. Поместья в городе быть не может по определению, может быть "имение" - под этим словом может подразумеваться любая недвижимость, как в пределах города, так и в сельской местности в губернии. В купчей крепости должны быть указаны границы участков, если они совпадают на картах соответствующего периода с топонимами, можно считать доказанным фактом, что здесь находился хутор г-на такого-то. Далее в источниках - архивных или печатных - газетах или мемуарах необходимо найти указание на то, что данное название происходит от имени владельца участка. 
Что-то мне подсказывает, что в ближайшее время мы таких доказательств не увидим.
Исходя из сведений, приведенных в книге Майстрового, впервые топоним "Куликово поле" он обнаружил в 1860-1870 гг. 

Об Овсяннико-Куликовских мне известно следующее. Эта семья тесно связан с Таврической губернией, где ее представители владели большими поместьями и избирались предводителями дворянства.
В то же время в 1842 г. помещик, надворный советник Николай Дмитриевич Овсяннико-Куликовский выступил в одной из церквей Одессы поручителем при браке своих крепостных. Вышеуказанный Николай Дмитриевич женился на Варваре Ивановне Калагеорги, дочери Херсонского губернатора и девицы Темкиной. Последняя была внебрачной дочерью императрицы Екатерины II и светлейшего князя Потемкина. Их потомки поселились в Одессе в конце XIX века, владея несколькими домами: на Преображенской, 46 и 48 (дома разделены улицей Жуковского),№88 по ул. Суворовской [ныне Малая Арнаутская], №7 по ул. Институтской [ныне Дидрихсона], на Слободке.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Кто-то ляпнул, остальные подхватили. Что можно считать доказательством факта, так это найденная в архиве или печатном источнике документ, удостоверяющий право собственности на изучаемую территорию - купчую крепость на хутор или дачу (но не поместье!) г-на Куликовского или Овсяннико-Куликовского или кого другого в городе Одессе. Поместья в городе быть не может по определению, может быть "имение" - под этим словом может подразумеваться любая недвижимость, как в пределах города, так и в сельской местности в губернии. В купчей крепости должны быть указаны границы участков, если они совпадают на картах соответствующего периода с топонимами, можно считать доказанным фактом, что здесь находился хутор г-на такого-то. Далее в источниках - архивных или печатных - газетах или мемуарах необходимо найти указание на то, что данное название происходит от имени владельца участка. 
> Что-то мне подсказывает, что в ближайшее время мы таких доказательств не увидим.
> Исходя из сведений, приведенных в книге Майстрового, впервые топоним "Куликово поле" он обнаружил в 1860-1870 гг. 
> 
> Об Овсяннико-Куликовских мне известно следующее. Эта семья тесно связан с Таврической губернией, где ее представители владели большими поместьями и избирались предводителями дворянства.
> В то же время в 1842 г. помещик, надворный советник Николай Дмитриевич Овсяннико-Куликовский выступил в одной из церквей Одессы поручителем при браке своих крепостных. Вышеуказанный Николай Дмитриевич женился на Варваре Ивановне Калагеорги, дочери Херсонского губернатора и девицы Темкиной. Последняя была внебрачной дочерью императрицы Екатерины II и светлейшего князя Потемкина. Их потомки поселились в Одессе в конце XIX века, владея несколькими домами: на Преображенской, 46 и 48 (дома разделены улицей Жуковского),№88 по ул. Суворовской [ныне Малая Арнаутская], №7 по ул. Институтской [ныне Дидрихсона], на Слободке.


  Ну тогда вообще все проще - остается выяснить, могла ли принадлежать Куликовскому земля в округе до основания Одессы и генерального межевания городских земель.

----------


## Richard

Ну нет слов просто  https://www.facebook.com/slava.grubyi/videos/311175332553329/

----------


## Зайчона

> Ну нет слов просто  https://www.facebook.com/slava.grubyi/videos/311175332553329/


 ага(((http://368.media/2016/07/20/v-odesse...-tarpanu-foto/
В Одессе обрушился знаменитый «масонский дом», который продали Тарпану (фото)

----------


## Richard

Ну не продали. Мещерякову плюсики в карму - не допустил продажи нашей жемчужины подлому олигарху - разрушителю Одессы! Ну а то, что жемчужина в процессе борьбы самоуничтожилась - так это издержки процесса

----------


## kravshik

*http://archodessa.com/all/zdanie-russkogo-tehnicheskogo-obschestva/
*


*Все друзья,потеряли мы еще одно красивейшее здание
*

Очень грустно-испоганить такое здание..!!
таки довели его до ручки!!
Не знаю, нужны ли тут какие то комментарии — былую роскошь все еще можно было оценить…
фото из ЖЖ sergekot"

----------


## kravshik



----------


## Antique

Оно уже давно было живым мертвецом.

----------


## pl9019

> Все друзья, потеряли мы еще одно красивейшее здание...


 Обсуждалось в этой ветке много лет назад. Такой конец этой истории был предсказан ещё тогда.

----------


## Antique

В прессе все как на подбор заладили "масонский дом", "масонский дом", хотя там массонского по сути ничего нет. Тема тайного общества там конечно обыгрывается, но в том плане ,что первые масоны были строителями, а  здание ООИРТО образно говоря, представляло клуб различных технических специалистов, в том числе и архитекторов.  Писали бы уж ООИРТО или Техническое общество, а то с "масонским домом" журналисты похожи на уличных шалопаев.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Писали бы уж ООИРТО или Техническое общество, а то с "масонским домом" журналисты похожи на уличных шалопаев.


  В книге "Метрология: годы.. события... люди..", изданной к столетию Одесского ГЦСМС, авторы утверждают:
 "_ во время оккупации с 01.1942 по 03.1944 румынские власти организовали проведение поверки мер и весов в помещении школы десятников на Княжеской 1. Поверку проводили оставшиеся в городе специалисты-метрологи_" (с)

"Несознательным гражданам" грозил штраф 100 марок и привлечение к ответственности, а приборы изымались или опечатывались.

----------


## Антон РАКИТИН

Одесса - это фактически европейский город, нечто вроде Петербурга, но только расположенного не под вечно серым небом, а на тёплом южном море.

----------


## vado

*Что останется от моста Коцебу?*
Ремонт моста Коцебу 1889 года постройки вступил в активную фазу. Тяжелая строительная техника роет котлованы и ломает старый фундамент опор моста. С несущей металлоконструкции моста сняты аутентичная декоративная решетка и фонари. Рабочие разобрали уже половину дорожного полотна.

http://culturemeter.od.ua/chto-ostanetsja-ot-mosta-kocebu-21722/

----------


## Скрытик

Интересно решетку вернут, или на даче кому-то прилепят?

----------


## Kamin

По сообщению СМИ обещают вернуть мосту первозданную конструкцию. Заказали недостающие детали литья во Франции. Жизнь покажет что мы увидим в результате.

----------


## Скрытик

> По сообщению СМИ обещают вернуть мосту первозданную конструкцию. Заказали недостающие детали литья во Франции. Жизнь покажет что мы увидим в результате.


 Меня смутила вот эта фраза - " Несущими элементами станут бетонные балки, а сама уникальная металлоконструкция моста станет декоративным украшением."
Хотелось бы увидеть проект такого сооружения, но как всегда все делается в тайне (((
Представьте себе, что Эйфелеву башню таким же образом захотели отремонтировать...

----------


## Ranke

> Интересно решетку вернут, или на даче кому-то прилепят?


 Пять лет назад (06/2011) хорошо пришлось потанцевать для аватара.
Уже тогда состояние было неудовлетворительное. Ограда надо сказать
более чем основательная. Это хорошо ощущается при просмотре фото.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Меня смутила вот эта фраза - " Несущими элементами станут бетонные балки, а сама уникальная металлоконструкция моста станет декоративным украшением."
> Хотелось бы увидеть проект такого сооружения, но как всегда все делается в тайне (((
> Представьте себе, что Эйфелеву башню таким же образом захотели отремонтировать...


  Надо хороший ремонт делать.
 Ведь те уроды, которые парковались на этом моcту с утра и до ночи, будут делать это опять, как только вновь асфальт постелят.

----------


## Скрытик

> Надо хороший ремонт делать.
>  Ведь те уроды, которые парковались на этом моcту с утра и до ночи, будут делать это опять, как только вновь асфальт постелят.


  Это очень легко исправить. Понравился метод с бетонными полусферами посреди дороги. Именно посредине, т.е. если будет оставаться хотя бы одна полоса для проезда, то будут парковаться.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Это очень легко исправить. Понравился метод с бетонными полусферами посреди дороги. Именно посредине, т.е. если будет оставаться хотя бы одна полоса для проезда, то будут парковаться.


  Удар кувалдой, по лобовому стеклу машины, которую регулярно паркуют на мосту, обойдётся бюджету Города намного дешевле.

----------


## Скрытик

> Удар кувалдой, по лобовому стеклу машины, которую регулярно паркуют на мосту, обойдётся бюджету Города намного дешевле.


 Подсудное дело. Даже за порезанную шину можно загреметь в тюрягу. Особенно если кого блатного зацепишь. А тут раз поставить и все довольны. Ну ведь реально работает...

----------


## Trs

Мост Коцебу превратится в некое подобие Строгановского, как мне кажется. Ворсовет активно давит на то, что будут сохранены все элементы, но перечисляет только те, что выше проезжей части. Следовательно, то, что внизу, сохранять никто не собирается.

----------


## Lebedka

Больно смотреть, как Одессу "переделывают" ... по склонам уже не погулять, как в детстве. По побережью гуляешь и запахи их близлежащих кафешек перебивают запах МОРЯ(((

----------


## Antique

Горсовет превращает город в базар. Совершенно н какой надобности нет в таком мелком количестве заведений. Во всех нормальных странах один супермаркет в радиусе двух километров и редкие лавочки по продаже табака. На привокзальной площади вместо сквера устроили Рынок и даже на перроне трамвая будет тесно.

----------


## Trs

http://transphoto.ru/articles/711/?cid=1140&st=90

23 схемы линий одесской конки по годам. Год повышается от конца к началу. Пожалуйста, читайте комментарий к самой ранней схеме.

----------


## glbs



----------


## Antique

Здравствуйте. Интересует история постройки гостинницы "Виктория" на Генуэзской улице.  По сведениям одного из работников здание строилось для НИИ "Шторм" в конце 1980-х - начале 1990-х годов, таким образом вероятно здание строилось в качестве пансионата. Упоминается данное же здание в справочниках с 1994  (данные 1993) года под названием гостиница "Виктория" - название явно не советское.

Может кому-то известны какие-то подробности касательно данного здания, опровержение или подтверждение вышесказанного.

----------


## Ranke

> Здравствуйте. Интересует история постройки гостинницы "Виктория" на Генуэзской улице.  По сведениям одного из работников здание строилось для НИИ "Шторм" в конце 1980-х - начале 1990-х годов, таким образом вероятно здание строилось в качестве пансионата. Упоминается данное же здание в справочниках с 1994  (данные 1993) года под названием гостиница "Виктория" - название явно не советское.


 Обратил внимание, что по источнику на 1993 год
гостиница "Турист" и "Виктория" имеют один и тот же адрес - ул. Генуэзская, 24-а
и относятся к одной и той же структуре - ТЭПО "Одессатурист". 
Если первую (сейчас это гостиница "Atlantic") построили в 1977 году,
а нынешнюю "Викторию" лет через 10-ть почему присвоили один и тот же почтовый адрес?

 1991-1993

На плане рядом с гостиницей "Виктория" под ном.7 (2-х этажка) числится "Туристическая база арендованных помещений" - Генуэзская, 24/2
И еще на известном плане ~ конца 80-х здание гостиницы уже нанесено, но не подписано как гостиница. И тут же надписи у  г-ц "Аркадии" и "Турист" и какая-то "Мелодия" через переулок от "Виктории".

Пишут здание 1990 года.

----------


## Antique

> а нынешнюю "Викторию" лет через 10-ть почему присвоили один и тот же почтовый адрес?


 Может это был строительный адрес? В справочнике 1983 года детские сады в новых районах в основном указаны без буквы и их адрес совпадал с адресом соседнего дома. Хотя в случае с Викторией номер 24/2 гораздо ближе.

----------


## Antique

На сайте АрхСоюз есть эскиз гостиницы "Чёрное Море". Предполагался второй корпус, а существующее здание должно было быть выше.

----------


## Купидониха

Санаторий "Лермонтовский" несколько лет подряд никак не поделят "Укрпрофздарвница" и Минюст. По слухам, на самом деле 9 га в самом центре города на побережье просто не дают покоя застройщикам, и когда закончатся суды, там построят очередную "жемчужину". 11.08 в 19.30 на "Первом городском" в прямом эфире ток-шоу "Хлеба и зрелищ" будет обсуждаться дальнейшая судьба "Лермонтовского". Свои комментарии (до 150 знаков) прямо во время эфира  можно писать в группах канала в контакте https://vk.com/1tv_od_ua?fixed=1 и на фейсбуке https://www.facebook.com/1tv.od.ua/p...type=3&theater. Ваши комментарии появятся на экране. Также свою позицию можно подтвердить интерактивным голосованием по телефонам прямого эфира.

----------


## Людмила_Т

из ФБ

1941-1943 год, Рыбный ресторан на Приморском бульваре.

----------


## Спокойствие

Кожно-венерологическая клиника Одесского мединститута на углу Пастера и Ольгиевской. Октябрь 1945 г


Хирургическая клиника ОМИ, вид со двора. 1945 г.
  Сейчас- 2-е хирургическое отделение ГКБ 9


Акушерская клиника ОМИ, вид с ул. Пастера 1945 г


Корпус ОМИ на углу Софиевской и Ольгиевской.  Октябрь 1945 г
Сейчас-деканат и кафедры ОГМедУ

На здании ещё имеется башенка. Сейчас её уже нет.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Вложение 11402990Вложение 11402991

----------


## Спокойствие

Несколько любительских фотографий.
1) Продажа кваса возле кинотеатра "Хроника". Конец 50-х 

2) Цветочный киоск на Дерибасовской 26


3)Стоматологический институт на Ленина


4)Отдыхающие в Чкаловском санатории

----------


## English Teacher

Добрый день, господа. А кто знает что-то про историю дачи Бернардацци (его собственной дачи), которую он построил на берегу Хаджибейского лимана, где-то в районе теперешней (или уже тоже бывшей) станции НАТИ?

----------


## Antique

> Добрый день, господа. А кто знает что-то про историю дачи Бернардацци (его собственной дачи), которую он построил на берегу Хаджибейского лимана, где-то в районе теперешней (или уже тоже бывшей) станции НАТИ?


 На Хаджибейском лимане даже неизвестно где участки какие были. Это белое пятно истории города.

----------


## OdGen

> Добрый день, господа. А кто знает что-то про историю дачи Бернардацци (его собственной дачи), которую он построил на берегу Хаджибейского лимана, где-то в районе теперешней (или уже тоже бывшей) станции НАТИ?


 Поиск информации о даче, не говоря уже о ее "истории", что подразумевает как минимум, когда, у кого и за сколько она была куплена Бернардации, кому и когда впоследствии продана, каковы были ее границы, чрезвычайно сложное дело. Однако, материалы, хранящиеся в архиве и библиотеках, в том числе петербургских и московских (в наших многого нет) позволяют это сделать. Другое дело, что на историю одной дачи уходят годы, и мало кто готов их потратить на поиск и обработку информации. В результате - мы имеем весьма скудную информацию по истории одесских дач, кроме Французского бульвара.

----------


## Спокойствие

1)Арка с воротами, между хирургической и акушерской клиниками ОМИ. 1951 г

2) Вожди беседуют в парке Шевченко

3)Горсад 


4) Дом Руссова ночью

----------


## English Teacher

> Поиск информации о даче, не говоря уже о ее "истории", что подразумевает как минимум, когда, у кого и за сколько она была куплена Бернардации


 Тут интереснее то, что он построил ее сам, по собственному проекту. А средства, как я слышал, собрало местное купечество в виде премии за биржу, причем с целевым назначением потратить ее здесь же, для развития губернии, так сказать.

----------


## English Teacher

http://s2.uploads.ru/GmtQV.jpg Вот тут кое-что есть. Когда-то я видел синьку с губернской или градоначальницкой карты, там были и фамилии владельцев. Уровень воды и границы лимана изменились, и теперь не совсем ясно, где был Хаджибейский парк - на месте той загогулины, которая теперь покрыта водой?

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

Автор Александр Бронзов

----------


## OdGen

> Тут интереснее то, что он построил ее сам, по собственному проекту. А средства, как я слышал, собрало местное купечество в виде премии за биржу, причем с целевым назначением потратить ее здесь же, для развития губернии, так сказать.


 Все может быть. Тогда стоило бы посмотреть одесские газеты, в первую очередь, крупнейшую из них - "Одесский листок" после постройки здания биржи. Но к сожалению, доступ к газетам в наших библиотеках читателям затруднен. 
При работе с купчими крепостями в одесском архиве мне попадалось несколько документов, одной из сторон которой выступала (то есть, продавала или покупала недвижимость) Юлия Бернардацци, супруга архитектора. Правда сейчас не могу сказать, шла речь о даче либо о городской недвижимости, и в каком году это происходило.
А что касается развития губернии, то дачи на Хаджибейском лимане относились формально к черте города, то есть относительно документов - это одесская недвижимость, как если бы речь шла о городском доме.

----------


## Antique

> Тут интереснее то, что он построил ее сам, по собственному проекту. А средства, как я слышал, собрало местное купечество в виде премии за биржу, причем с целевым назначением потратить ее здесь же, для развития губернии, так сказать.


 Проектов зданий начиная с середины ХІХ века в архиве нет и где они непонятно, возможно в БТИ. В архиве можно найти только прошение, где будет указана дата подачи, а также этажность здания. Если строительство дачи было в  диапазоне 1894 - 1898, то значит прошения больше нет, так как они за данный период утрачены. Если позднее, то тут как повезёт, но строительство должно было произойти раньш 1904 года.

----------


## Trs

Они в УАГ. По крайней мере, мне так говорили.

----------


## 115117

может,не совсем в эту тему,но мне это не нравится))))
http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/cod653/

----------


## Antique

> может,не совсем в эту тему,но мне это не нравится))))
> http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/cod653/


  Интересно, а почему эту территорию в советское время не застроили?

----------


## Киров

> http://s2.uploads.ru/GmtQV.jpg Вот тут кое-что есть. Когда-то я видел синьку с губернской или градоначальницкой карты, там были и фамилии владельцев. Уровень воды и границы лимана изменились, и теперь не совсем ясно, где был Хаджибейский парк - на месте той загогулины, которая теперь покрыта водой?


 Примерно в 63 году,мы с сестрой провели пол- дня  играясь в развалинах санатория на Хаджибее,пока папа рыбу ловил...хорошо помню огромные дубы( насобирали много желудей)-может это и есть Хаджибейский парк?

----------


## Trs

https://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2013/08/31/%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%B0-%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%BD%D1%81%D1%8C%D0%BA%D  0%B8%D0%B9-%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%96%D  0%B9-%D1%96%D0%BC-%D0%B2%D1%83%D1%86%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BA/

Этого санатория?

----------


## Antique

> https://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2013/08/31/%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%B0-%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%BD%D1%81%D1%8C%D0%BA%D  0%B8%D0%B9-%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%96%D  0%B9-%D1%96%D0%BC-%D0%B2%D1%83%D1%86%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BA/
> 
> Этого санатория?


 Ссылка не перекодировалась. Я в своём браузере Firefox копирую строку минус последний символ, тогда копируется нормально,  символ потом дописываю (работает для всех юникодовских ссылок, в том числе и на Википедии).



> archexplorer.wordpress.com/2013/08/31/одеса-селянський-санаторій-ім-вуцвик

----------


## English Teacher

> Ссылка не перекодировалась. Я в своём браузере Firefox копирую строку минус последний символ, тогда копируется нормально,  символ потом дописываю (работает для всех юникодовских ссылок, в том числе и на Википедии).


  Этот санаторий был ПОСТРОЕН в 28-м, что тогда было редкостью, хватало старых зданий. "У 1928-му році за проектом академіка архітектури архітектора О.М. Бекетова за участю М. Покорного на Хаджибєєвському лимані було зведено Селянський санаторій ім. Всеукраїнського Центрального Виконавчого Комітету  (ВУЦВИК)." 
Но санаторий там был и до того, то есть до революции. (Читал об этом в путеводителе "Вся Одесса" года 1898.) Кроме того, западный берег лимана застраивался частными пансионами, многие дачи тоже переделывали. Крестьянские дома в Нерубайском тоже сдавали для этой цели. Купальни-то рядом были и до них шел паровой трамвай. Электрический не успели дотянуть - он заканчивался там же, где теперь конечная 20-го. Номер маршрута, кстати, сохранился с тех времен. А паровой шел параллельно по солончакам, ближе к полям орошения. Вот там я тоже в камышах видел брошенный дореволюционный вагон, с сиденьями вдоль окон. Но это само по себе было давно. Кстати, паровой шел до купален, а потом (не знаю точно, где у него был выезд наверх) - шел до самой Холодной Балки. Следы путей остались до сих пор. Не в виде железок, конечно, а в виде отсыпей, и следы на камнях, там где шпалы лежали тоже видно, если я не ошибаюсь.

----------


## English Teacher

> Примерно в 63 году,мы с сестрой провели пол- дня  играясь в развалинах санатория на Хаджибее,пока папа рыбу ловил...хорошо помню огромные дубы( насобирали много желудей)-может это и есть Хаджибейский парк?


 Если правильно помню, у Катаева в "Юношеском романе Саши Пчелкина" Хаджибейский парк описан как "огромный". (честно пытался найти цитату в интернете, но почему-то нет этого текста!) Явно это не та территория, которую теперь на склонах занимает детский санаторий, не говоря уж о том, что тогда там тоже был санаторий, а не парк. Думаю, что он теперь залит водой (там глубина полметра всего). Я еще видел мостик (так остановка маршрутки даже называется по сей день) с надписью 1916, даже перила которого оказались в воде, а сверху там сейчас просто насыпана дорога. Так что по высоте должно хватить бывшей сухой территории для парка. А поднимать уровень дороги (и воды) стали после затопления 69-го года (тоже немного помню). Вот картинка оттуда 
Это, по моим предположениям, и есть северный затопленный водой кусочек Хаджибейского парка. А в направлении за крайним желтым домом должны были быть городския купальни.

----------


## Скрытик

> Интересно, а почему эту территорию в советское время не застроили?


 Потому, что мозги не пропили и не продали. Какие 20-этажки? Там некуда сваи бить, вода в подвалах стоит - там же уровень моря!

----------


## Antique

> Потому, что мозги не пропили и не продали. Какие 20-этажки? Там некуда сваи бить, вода в подвалах стоит - там же уровень моря!


 Немного южнее высотная застройка, это смежная территория, возможно и там и там возможно условия одинаковые, хотя может и нет.

----------


## Trs

> Этот санаторий был ПОСТРОЕН в 28-м, что тогда было редкостью, хватало старых зданий. "У 1928-му році за проектом академіка архітектури архітектора О.М. Бекетова за участю М. Покорного на Хаджибєєвському лимані було зведено Селянський санаторій ім. Всеукраїнського Центрального Виконавчого Комітету  (ВУЦВИК)." 
> Но санаторий там был и до того, то есть до революции. (Читал об этом в путеводителе "Вся Одесса" года 1898.) Кроме того, западный берег лимана застраивался частными пансионами, многие дачи тоже переделывали. Крестьянские дома в Нерубайском тоже сдавали для этой цели. Купальни-то рядом были и до них шел паровой трамвай. Электрический не успели дотянуть - он заканчивался там же, где теперь конечная 20-го. Номер маршрута, кстати, сохранился с тех времен. А паровой шел параллельно по солончакам, ближе к полям орошения. Вот там я тоже в камышах видел брошенный дореволюционный вагон, с сиденьями вдоль окон. Но это само по себе было давно. Кстати, паровой шел до купален, а потом (не знаю точно, где у него был выезд наверх) - шел до самой Холодной Балки. Следы путей остались до сих пор. Не в виде железок, конечно, а в виде отсыпей, и следы на камнях, там где шпалы лежали тоже видно, если я не ошибаюсь.


 Прямо дореволюционный? С сиденьями вдоль окон? Что-то мне не верится.

Кроме того, электрический трамвай вполне доходил до купален, как и паровой. Нынешняя конечная была зимней, а конечная у купален — летней. До Холодной Балки ни паровой, ни электрический не доходил.
Собственно, вот: http://transphoto.ru/photo/681409/

----------


## English Teacher

> Прямо дореволюционный? С сиденьями вдоль окон? Что-то мне не верится.


 Ну так от того времени, как я его видел, до революции прошло меньше времени, чем до сегодняшнего дня. А ведь было как вчера! )
За схему спасибо. Насчет рельсового пути до холодной балки надо еще поискать.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Интересно, а почему эту территорию в советское время не застроили?


  В советское время там было озеро, понемногу засыпаемое мусором. На данный момент, уровень мусора, превысил уровень озера.

----------


## Antique

> Этот санаторий был ПОСТРОЕН в 28-м, что тогда было редкостью, хватало старых зданий.


 Ну не такой и редкостью. В тот год или следующий также построили новые корпуса на Лермонтовском курорте и на Куяльнике. Все здания очень крупные.





> Но санаторий там был и до того, то есть до революции. (Читал об этом в путеводителе "Вся Одесса" года 1898.)


 Вся Одесса начинается с 1899 года, но данные собирались в ещё прошлом году. На Хаджибейском лимане до реолюции был не один санаторий. Кроме городского были и частные санатории и пансионаты. Однако в данном издании не указано местоположение заведений. Не вижу причин считать, что Крестьянский санаторий не был построен на пустом месте. А вот в парке возможно располагался городской санаторий (ещё досоветский), который на открытках изображается среди густой зелени.

----------


## English Teacher

> Ну не такой и редкостью. В тот год или следующий также построили новые корпуса на Лермонтовском курорте и на Куяльнике. Все здания очень крупные.
> 
> 
> Вся Одесса начинается с 1899 года, но данные собирались в ещё прошлом году. На Хаджибейском лимане до реолюции был не один санаторий. Кроме городского были и частные санатории и пансионаты. Однако в данном издании не указано местоположение заведений. Не вижу причин считать, что Крестьянский санаторий не был построен на пустом месте. А вот в парке возможно располагался городской санаторий (ещё досоветский), который на открытках изображается среди густой зелени.


 Где-то среди комментариев читал: автор комма привез не так давно на Хаджибей свою старушку, которая помнила еще хаджибейский парк. Так она не узнала места, где он был и удивлялась, где он мог поместиться. Вот и у меня такое же впечатление.

----------


## Киров

> Примерно в 63 году,мы с сестрой провели пол- дня  играясь в развалинах санатория на Хаджибее,пока папа рыбу ловил...хорошо помню огромные дубы( насобирали много желудей)-может это и есть Хаджибейский парк?


 Дубы были огромные в 63 году и жёлуди крупные...Так как дуб растёт медленно и плодоносит,по некоторым данным через 40-60 лет,то очень возможно,что это и есть искомый парк...А другого места для его размещения там и нет.В конце 60-х мы обныряли весь тот прибрежный район ,охотясь на глось,но никаких корней и других остатков больших деревьев я не встречал.

----------


## English Teacher

Вообще-то странно. Парк хорошо описан, именно как парк. И в то же время ни на одной карте его территория не обозначена.

----------


## Antique

Один эмигрант проживающий в США и интересующийся трамвайной тематикой считает, что парк был расположен согласно отмеченному месте на карте: http://odessatrolley.com/TramNew/H-Steam20.htm

----------


## Спокойствие

На "Краеведе" есть карта, созданная по съёмкам 1917 года.

http://kraeved.od.ua/history/map1900.php
Никаких значимых зелёных насаждений в начале 20-х годов уже не было.
 Как вариант-вырубили во времена Гражданской войны на топливо, как вырубили многие деревья в самой Одессе.Тогда же разобрали на топливо и Эстакаду в порту.

----------


## English Teacher

> Никаких значимых зелёных насаждений в начале 20-х годов уже не было.


 Но я видел фотографию, сделанную уже в начале 50-х, там была картина вполне напоминающая дореволюционную, с большими деревьями. Тем не менее, фразы типа "парк существовал до конца пятидесятых годов" тоже вызывают вопрос - а куда ж он делся. Обычно парки просто оставляют заброшенными, а тут повыкорчевывали, что ли? Вряд ли кто-то стал бы это делать в те годы, дров хватало. Если принять, что территория парка была там где теперь детский санаторий Хаджибей (площадь 10 десятин сходится) то на большей части ее, в нижней половине участка никаких следов деревьев давно уже не оставалось, был пустырь, несколько лет назад отведенный под новый спуск объездной дороги.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Согласно моим вычислениям, Хаджибеевский парк находится тут:

Выделен ярко-зелёным.

----------


## English Teacher

> Согласно моим вычислениям, Хаджибеевский парк находится тут:
> Вложение 11420260
> Выделен ярко-зелёным.


 Слишком мала площадь, склон, да и парк был назван не в честь какого-то Хаджибеева.

----------


## Antique

> Слишком мала площадь


 Площадь наоборот достаточно большая.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Слишком мала площадь, склон, да и парк был назван не в честь какого-то Хаджибеева.


 Ну, других парков там больше не было. А дорога тем не менее называлась Хаджибеевской, чем парк хуже?

----------


## English Teacher

> Площадь наоборот достаточно большая.


  Одна пятая от искомой.

----------


## English Teacher

> Ну, других парков там больше не было. А дорога тем не менее называлась Хаджибеевской, чем парк хуже?


 А план Гаджибеевского замка - едва ли не первый одесский документ. Но то такое.... Кстати, откуда вы взяли, что там был парк? Есть какая-то карта?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А план Гаджибеевского замка - едва ни не первый одесский документ. Но то такое.... Кстати, откуда вы взяли, что там был парк? Есть какая-то карта?


 Если мы будем обсуждать 1794 год мы этот замок не будем называть Хаджибейским, правда? Фрагмент карты я вам предоставил. Сделана собственными руками по всем доступным на сегодняшний момент данным.

----------


## English Teacher

Но так можно любой участок карты закрасить зеленым и объявить его парком. Тут бы как раз о "доступных данных" подробнее. Многое прояснится, если нарисовать границы на гугле-спутнике или хотя бы дать координаты угловых точек.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Вот территория парка. Других парков в округе все равно нет и не было.

----------


## English Teacher

тут я согласен. Но это же совсем другой участок, чем на предыдущей карте. Во всяком случае, мне так показалось.

----------


## Ranke

> Но так можно любой участок карты закрасить зеленым и объявить его парком. Тут бы как раз о "доступных данных" подробнее. Многое прояснится, если нарисовать границы на гугле-спутнике или хотя бы дать координаты угловых точек.


 Был в 2008 на территории детского клинического санатория "Хаджибей"
В той части, где сконцентрированы самые большие деревья было очень запущено. По ландшафту вполне напоминает парк в прошлом.

 1937-2007

Измерил площадь - 15 га
А что было на этой территории в 20-х - 30-х годах. Перед войной... ?

----------


## English Teacher

> Был в 2008 на территории детского клинического санатория "Хаджибей"
> В той части, где сконцентрированы самые большие деревья было очень запущено. По ландшафту вполне напоминает парк в прошлом.
> 
>  1937-2007
> 
> Измерил площадь - 15 га
> А что было на этой территории в 20-х - 30-х годах. Перед войной... ?


 И как выглядели строения. Кто-то здесь хвастался немецкой аэрофотосъемкой....

----------


## Ranke

Вроде нашёл

 

История создания санатория "Хаджибей" >>>

фото за разный период здесь >>>

----------


## English Teacher

Німецько-румунські окупанти за роки свого панування в Одесі завдали величезної шкоді курортам. Вони зруйнували до 70% курортного господарства, пограбували лікувальне устаткування та інше санаторне майно, знищили парки й сади, в тому числі — знаменитий Хаджібеївський парк.
Источник: http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?khadzhibej-posle-1944

И тут же фото конца пятидесятых где никакой парк еще не разрушен. В общем, хуже оккупантов, чем сами - не найти.

----------


## English Teacher

Из истории санатория: "вблизи берега лимана в районе нынешнего поселка НАТИ находился санаторий имени Калинина на 200 больных. Во время войны в санаториях находился госпиталь, во время оккупации располагалась примария (румынская жандармерия), после войны здесь разместили детский дом для детей, родители которых погибли во время войны." 
Как я понимаю, в Калинина переименовали лиманно-лечебное заведение доктора Филиповича, открытое в 1892

----------


## Antique

Ещё многие заведения на берегу исчезли в результате затопления лимана. Как-то эта тема обсуждалась и тогда кто-то (кажется Ranke) нашёл источник, что работы проводили ещё в 1930-х годах.

----------


## chereshny1958

http://odessa1.com/news/odesskiy-sanatoriy-porazhaet-vnimanie.html
Полюбуйтесь, пока туда не добрались шкодливые ручки...

----------


## malyutka_e

ПлЯн 1931 года дает представление о размещении Хаджибейского курорта и дороги к нему. Так что, Laszlo Chamberlain прав.

----------


## Sergey_L

И ещё чуть-чуть про парк. Только что наткнулся. Это вырезка из очерка Катаева в книге "Одесса в Великой Отечественной войне Советского Союза." Сама книга - 3 тома лежит тут.

----------


## translator

1970-1990. Путешествия голландца Ханса Орлеманса по Советскому Союзу в поисках трамвая. Часть 3. 197 - Записки скучного человека — *Одесса*

----------


## kravshik

> 1970-1990. Путешествия голландца Ханса Орлеманса по Советскому Союзу в поисках трамвая. Часть 3. 197 - Записки скучного человека — *Одесса*


 ШИКАРНО!!! СПАСИБО ЗА ТАКИЕ ФОТО,ПРЕКРАСНАЯ ПОДБОРКА.!!!

----------


## Зайцева

> ШИКАРНО!!! СПАСИБО ЗА ТАКИЕ ФОТО,ПРЕКРАСНАЯ ПОДБОРКА.!!!


 я тоже благодарю, translator )) так интересно смотреть на Одессу почти без машин))) как будто отфотошопили (ну, стёрли машины))))

----------


## chereshny1958

http://mayak.org.ua/zuckerbergs/hist...-height-video/
Посмотрите, какая красота! А ведь это просто мастерские, а как красиво!

----------


## Людмила_Т

1913 год
источник http://picclick.ca/OLD-postcard-Russia-Ukraine-Odessa-1913-252494231218.html

много чего интересного есть по запросу "Одесса"
например, http://picclick.ca/?q=odessa

 
1912 г. 
1905 г. 
1900 

еще с трамваем Дерибасовская

----------


## VicTur

С днём рождения, любимая Одесса! С днём рождения Одессы, друзья!

----------


## Kamin

Возрождения и расцвета родной ОДЕССЕ. Ей всего 222. Всем желаю здоровья и благополучия.

----------


## Trs

Новый информационный бюллетень о находках в области истории конки. Недавно я писал, что год постройки трамвайного депо на Водопроводной, который сейчас принят как 1898-й, на самом деле должен быть 1897-м. Однако, теперь имеется более чёткая картина — она весьма неожиданна. Выяснилось, что уже в марте 1881-го * на этой территории находились две конюшни. Я не могу этого утверждать, но считаю, что построены они в 1880-м. Этот вывод можно сделать из того, что к этому депо во второй половине 1880-го года * было проложено рельсовое полотно в один путь от двухпутной «Ришельевской–Херсонской», имевшей конечную у II-й части. В следующей хронологически инвентарной ведомости, составленной в январе 1882-го года **, помимо конюшен присутствует и навес для хранения и ремонта вагонов.

Таким образом, можно сделать вывод, что в 1880-м году, когда в Одессе было всего три линии конки, одна из которых работала только летом, на них приходилось целых два депо. 

_
* ГАОО, ф. Ф-16, оп. 55, д. 714, лл. 6, 131
** то же, д. 715, л. 31._

----------


## malyutka_e

> И ещё чуть-чуть про парк. Только что наткнулся. Это вырезка из очерка Катаева в книге "Одесса в Великой Отечественной войне Советского Союза." Сама книга - 3 тома лежит тут. Вложение 11429833


 Скорее, местные жители вырубили деревья. Зима была холодная, топить было нечем. Не до лебедей было. Таким же образом разобрали весь стадион Пищевик на дрова. А "глупо, подло и дико" было взрывать хаджибейскую дамбу. Но так как книга пропагандистская, то все валили на румын. Это, конечно, не исключает и того, что натворили румыны.

----------


## Киров

Как жители могли вырубить,если в самом санатории была жандармерия..?Тада ж не было демократии-могли и шлёпнуть за мародёрство...а вот ща посадки вырубают " в полный рост" и никто этому не препятствует.Звук бензопилы стал таким же неотъемлемым атрибутом нашей природы,как и щебет птиц...

----------


## malyutka_e

> Как жители могли вырубить,если в самом санатории была жандармерия..?Тада ж не было демократии-могли и шлёпнуть за мародёрство...а вот ща посадки вырубают " в полный рост" и никто этому не препятствует.Звук бензопилы стал таким же неотъемлемым атрибутом нашей природы,как и щебет птиц...


 Так там же все затопило при взрыве дамбы.

----------


## Trs

Отрывочные наблюдения из книги работников трамвая (контроль и депо). То, что меня заинтересовало, выделено курсивом. Mx, mR, номера перед некоторыми датами — виды взысканий и номера распоряжений о них.

л. 127: Дудзинский. Контролёр с 21.V.15, бывший кондуктор № 116. Р. катол. (...) _Убит пассажиром_ 10.V.16.

л. 142: Пустыльник Янкель Гершкович. Бывший кондуктор № 211. Иудейское. Зачислен в штат 10.8.1898.
В 1905 12 февраля был назначен контролёром — страница 116, другая книга.
В 1913 1/VI назначен в Вокзальное депо штемпелевать билеты и записывать книжки.
С 11 июня 1920 г. назначен сторожем Вокзал. [Сандлер: что любопытно, последнее написано ещё по дореформенной орфографии]
_Вновь принят 16 ноября 1922_, назначен контролёром на спуск 14 февраля 1922. Бляха 22, дудка.
1922: 699 17/II немож. исполн. своих обязанн.
_Умер 5 июня 1922._

л. 149: 22 Климкович (по прошению). Православный. Зачислен 26.VI.1918.
23 июля 1919 ликвидирован [Сандлер: это упразднение штата]
Климкович. Бляха № 20. Вновь принят 13 февраля 1923.
_18 мая 1923 выслан с Одессы, как бывший офицер старой армии._




> Климкович Владимир Степанович, р. в Минске. Подпоручик. В Вооруженных силах Юга России. Взят в плен, на особом 
> учете с 1920 в Одесском ГПУ. /800/ 
> Из базы данных «Участники Белого движения в России» С. В. Волкова
> 
> Климкович Владимир Степанович _— вероятно, не он_
> Родился в 1896 г., д.Гойна Минской губ.; кассир. Проживал: г.Вязники.. 
> Арестован 4 ноября 1930 г. 
> Приговор: 3 года лишения свободы.
> Источник: Книга памяти Владимирской обл.
> Из базы данных «Жертвы политического террора в СССР».


 л. 165: Шиндель. Контролёр, имел № 8 конд. Иудейское. Зачислен 2/5-1908.
(...)
1918: отпуск 12/I-18. 36 10/I не исполнил приказа. Mx. 1719 _31/VIII во время взрыва остав. от и ушёл._ mR.
11.VIII.1919 ликвидирован.
Вновь принят 4 сентября 1919 г.
С 11 июня 1920 г. н. ст. назн. охран. павильон Тирасп. Нежин.
Листок о болезни Докт. 5/XI по 10/XI. 10/XI отправлен в больницу.
Вновь принят 31 октября 1921.
Умер 29 мая 1922 г.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а где можно посмотреть фотографии Тираспольской пл советского образца, фото "Сталин&Ленин на скамейке" и позже установленного батискафоподобного многогранника? На одессастори не могу найти, ткните, пож, ссылкой

----------


## VicTur

> а где можно посмотреть фотографии Тираспольской пл советского образца, фото "Сталин&Ленин на скамейке" и позже установленного батискафоподобного многогранника? На одессастори не могу найти, ткните, пож, ссылкой


 Фильм «Была не была». Искомый многогранник.

----------


## chereshny1958

http://www.1tv.od.ua/news/17150 
О, Господи,опомнились, когда они уже изуродовали дворец Камо! Теперь задним числом будут отменять право на "реставрацию"...

----------


## Antique

А ещё вчера частично сгорел особняк на Маразлиевской, 18.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> 1913 год
> источник http://picclick.ca/OLD-postcard-Russia-Ukraine-Odessa-1913-252494231218.html
> 
> много чего интересного есть по запросу "Одесса"
> например, http://picclick.ca/?q=odessa
> 
>  
> 1912 г. 
> 1905 г. 
> ...


 На Дерибасовской трамвая не было.

----------


## Зайцева

> А ещё вчера частично сгорел особняк на Маразлиевской, 18.


  мой любимый детский садик

----------


## Trs

Сегодня на Авиационной ко мне ветром принесло лист из альбома чертежей Краяна. Заводоуправление реконструируют и, я так понимаю, всё, что в нём ещё хранилось, отправилось в помойку.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

На Visualhistory. Год 1957 - 1959  Из архива цветных фотографий Вирджинского ун-та

----------


## Arkhistratig

"Краян" уже полностью добили развалили. Все, что было ценное уже вывезли и продали, остались только стены, но и тут вопрос в том, долго ли они еще простоят!

----------


## Richard

> "Краян" уже полностью добили развалили. Все, что было ценное уже вывезли и продали, остались только стены, но и тут вопрос в том, долго ли они еще простоят!


 паровозные мастерские К. К. фон Унгерн-Штернберга стоят, хотя кругом все посносили. Похоже оставят их

----------


## Ёк Макарёк

Может кто уже и постил, но эти фото я увидел недавно. 
http://yangur.livejournal.com/179204.html?thread=652804 
http://yangur.livejournal.com/179714.html

----------


## Timothy

http://citysite.od.ua/news-society/2016/09/27/na-potemkinskoj-lestnicze-nashli-ukrainskuyu-odessu/

----------


## феерический

> http://citysite.od.ua/news-society/2016/09/27/na-potemkinskoj-lestnicze-nashli-ukrainskuyu-odessu/


 что значит нашли табличку? ее никто и не терял. посмотрите на штукатурку вокруг и на краску букв. просто кто-то решил притянуть этот факт за уши.

----------


## Viktoz

> что значит нашли табличку? ее никто и не терял. посмотрите на штукатурку вокруг и на краску букв. просто *кто-то решил притянуть этот факт за уши*.


 Не,  просто  тут   кто-то в упор не замечает очевидные вещи. А табличка таки да - была где-то скрыта, я ее раньше не видел, хотя облазил там в свое время всё и везде... Я даже  не могу представить где она находится, так как на фото по ссылке определить место невозможно...

----------


## Richard

> Не,  просто  тут   кто-то в упор не замечает очевидные вещи. А табличка таки да - была где-то скрыта, я ее раньше не видел, хотя облазил там в свое время всё и везде... Я даже  не могу представить где она находится, так как на фото по ссылке определить место невозможно...


 Как ее можно не заметить? Всегда она там была. Реально раздули из мухи слона

----------


## Спокойствие

> Не,  просто  тут   кто-то в упор не замечает очевидные вещи. А табличка таки да - была где-то скрыта, я ее раньше не видел, хотя облазил там в свое время всё и везде... Я даже  не могу представить где она находится, так как на фото по ссылке определить место невозможно...


  "Слона-то я и не приметил."(с)


А заметка-откровенная манипуляция.
1) Табличка на украинском языке, поскольку с 20-х годов в Украинской ССР проводилась политика "украинизации", поэтому и делопроизводство велось на украинском.
2) Старожилы ничего не могут утверждать о количестве ступеней, поскольку в том году когда засыпали ступени, ни один "старожил"  не существовал даже в эскизных проектах
 3) И совершенно понятно, что в 1936 году ( год установки таблички) никто не мог бегать по Одессе с триколором.Ибо в случае громадного везения, о попал бы на Воробьёва 9. Но быстрее всего он попал бы на в один дом на улице Энгельса (этот дом не сохранился).

----------


## феерический

> Не,  просто  тут   кто-то в упор не замечает очевидные вещи. А табличка таки да - была где-то скрыта, я ее раньше не видел, хотя облазил там в свое время всё и везде... Я даже  не могу представить где она находится, так как на фото по ссылке определить место невозможно...


 Одного взгляда на фотографию таблички достаточно для того чтобы понять, что она не была скрыта под слоем штукатурки, краска на буквах еще осталась, штукатурка лишь обрамляет табличку, на камне нет ее следов, но есть пыль. Значит табличка была не спрятана. Делаю вывод.

----------


## Antique

> Не,  просто  тут   кто-то в упор не замечает очевидные вещи. А табличка таки да - была где-то скрыта, я ее раньше не видел, хотя облазил там в свое время всё и везде... Я даже  не могу представить где она находится, так как на фото по ссылке определить место невозможно...


 Действительно не замечает, табличка там издавна. Репортерше нужно чаще промывать свои глаза. И совсем не знает ни город не историю - во времена Российской империи Украинская письменность была чуть ли не вне закона, позволялось только пьесы для театра печатать.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> http://citysite.od.ua/news-society/2016/09/27/na-potemkinskoj-lestnicze-nashli-ukrainskuyu-odessu/


  Нда.. дожили. "Шок! Сенсация! Одессит нашел и сфотографировал в Одессе Оперный театр!"

----------


## Trs

Это же всегда было. «На Пересыпи лопнул меридиан».

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Интересное фото попалось, где изображены строения со стороны Куликова поля. 
> 
> Судя по зданию вокзала, фото послевоенное.
> Выложила фото Tatiana Bossak из Мельбурна в Фейсбуке.


 Пускай с некоторым опозданием, но дам свой комментарий по данному фото в профильной теме:
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=336229&p=64111808&viewfull=1#post64111808



> Фото не просто "послевоенное", а с б0льшей долей вероятности -- это шестидесятые годы. На фото наш Одесский Главный Вокзал до его электрификации в 1972 году. Сделано с переходного пешеходного моста, который здравствует и по-ныне. Обращает наличие вполне современных сигнальных светофоров с полным комплектом сигнальных головок (линзовых комплектов с лампочками определённых цветов), что уверенно указывает на наличие на станции Одесса Главная электрической централизации стрелок и сигналов (это когда стрелки переводятся не стрелоШНиками () в ручную, а электроприводом дистанционно с пульта управления, и открытие светофора на разрешающее показание при правильном приготовленном маршруте). По характерной замазученности от капающего смазочного масла внутри колеи можно судить, что здесь полновластные хозяева движения -- тепловозы ТЭ3 (и их более мощные потомки 2ТЭ10Л, созданные на основе того же ТЭ3). Но и паровозы в шестидесятые тоже иногда сюда ещё заезжали, для них ещё долгое время сохраняли заправочную водяную колонку у второй платформы.
> Далее, мы видим всего шесть приёмоотправочных путей и высокие пассажирские платформы, которые, как и сегодня, ближе к стрелочной горловине переходят в низкие. При реконструкции во время электрификации или непосредственно накануне её (у ПЧ нет точных сведений), количество приёмоотправочных путей было доведено до десяти, девять из которых были на полную длину до здания Вокзала, а один -- короткий, предназначенный в основном для пригородных поездов (дизель- и электропоездов) с отдельным выходом к транспортный остановке на улицу напротив Куликова Поля. На том месте, где будет построен этот короткий путь, на этом старинном фото мы видим длинную высокую платформу и постройку (здание), которая попала под снос при реконструкции с добавлением путей. Почтовые и багажные пути (слева) -- на своих привычных местах. В глубине второй платформы ближе к зданию Вокзала наблюдается одинокое высокое дерево, которое фигурирует на многих исторических фото.

----------


## kengooo

> Здравствуйте. Интересует история постройки гостинницы "Виктория" на Генуэзской улице.  По сведениям одного из работников здание строилось для НИИ "Шторм" в конце 1980-х - начале 1990-х годов, таким образом вероятно здание строилось в качестве пансионата. Упоминается данное же здание в справочниках с 1994  (данные 1993) года под названием гостиница "Виктория" - название явно не советское.
> 
> Может кому-то известны какие-то подробности касательно данного здания, опровержение или подтверждение вышесказанного.


 Знаю мужичка(сосед по даче), который был главный по этой стройке(если он ещё жив..). Он же строил высотные корпуса санаториев на Куяльнике. Шарапов Юрий

...В 90е годы, помню, они очень горды были своей машиной, единственной машиной этой марки в городе! Рэйчер Дайво! Позже она стала не редкостью и украина узнала про марку DAEWOO   )))))

----------


## BUSZ

Матусевич Ефим Михайлович (1923 - 1955)

Ефим Михайлович Матусевич родился в г. Андреево-Ивановка Одесской области. Затем семья переехала в Одессу на Слободку. Учился сначала в школе N 16, затем перешел в школу N 98, где окончил  9 классов.    У Ефима  была заветная мечта, которая очень красиво звучала – командир эсминца на Тихом океане. В 7-м классе он  и еще 5  ребят сбежали из дома.  Это было ЧП не только школы, но и для всей Слободки. Оказывается, они пешком без документов пошли в Херсон поступать в мореходное училище, где набор давно был окончен.
Е.М.Матусевич, 1940 год        В десятом классе он поступил в только что организованную Одесскую военно-морскую спецшколу № 6, которую окончил с отличием в июне 1941 года (это был первый и единственный выпуск Одесской военно-морской спецшколы).
        В июне 1941 года Ефим Матусевич поступил в Высшее военно-морское училище им. П.С. Нахимова в Севастополе.
        В конце июля 1941 года вместе с училищем переехал в Ростов-на-Дону, откуда ушел на фронт добровольцем. Из курсантов училища был сформирован Шестой морской полк, который в Ростове перебрасывали с одного участка обороны на другой, туда, где складывалась наиболее тяжелая обстановка.
В ноябре 1941 г ему присвоено звание старшины 1 статьи, он назначен командиром стрелкового отделения 81-й Отдельной морской стрелковой бригады. 9 марта 1942 года ранен  в бою на Миус-реке.
        После излечения в апреле 1942 года направлен в г. Баку и зачислен курсантом ускоренного курса ВВМИУ  им. Дзержинского.
        В августе 1942 года с ротой курсантов был откомандирован в 34-ю отдельную стрелковую бригаду, в составе которой в качестве командира взвода участвовал в обороне Владикавказа и в зимнем наступательном марше от Владикавказа до Таманского полуострова.
        На месте этого сражения в степи в память о мужестве и героизме черноморских моряков  установили памятник в виде огромного якоря. Также далеко от моря, в осетинском селении Майрамадаг, что у входа в Суарское ущелье, на братской могиле воздвигнут гранитный обелиск с бронзовыми якорями и военно-морским флагом в память о драматических событиях,  которые происходили здесь с 4 по 12 ноября 1942 года. Через Суарское ущелье шириной 3 км немцы пытались прорваться в Орджоникидзе, освободить свою группировку, окруженную в Гизеле и выйти на Военно-грузинскую дорогу. Но им оказал упорное сопротивление и не пропустил батальон автоматчиков 34-й отдельной морской бригады, сформированной из курсантов. В книге маршала Советского Союза А.А .Гречко «Битва за Кавказ» написано: «Немцы бросили на Майрамадаг 2-ю Румынскую горно-стрелковую дивизию и немецкий полк «Бранденбург». Их поддерживала артиллерия, авиация и до 60 танков. Силы были явно не равны – десять гитлеровцев против одного советского бойца».

Е.М.Матусевич (справа), 1942 год, Сумгаит        У курсантов, которые были окружены, не было ни артиллерии, ни танков, не было даже окопов и бутылок с зажигательной смесью. Подробно об этом сражении, которое вошло в летопись Великой отечественной войны, написано в брошюре А.А. Маковского «Герои Суарского ущелья».
        «Центральным зданием в Майрамадаге было одноэтажное единственное каменное здание школы. Группе автоматчиков под командованием старшины роты Ефима Матусевича было дано задание задержать танки. К концу второго дня обороны в школе возник пожар, рушились потолки, закончились боеприпасы. Был получен приказ прекратить оборону школы. Матусевич поставил на автомат последний диск и прикрыл отход своих автоматчиков. На месте боя осталось более 20 немецких солдат и 3 подбитых танка. Героическая оборона Майрамадага продолжалась до 12 ноября до подхода нашей регулярной армии. Более тысячи вражеских солдат и офицеров нашли тут свою смерть, но пройти в Суарское ущелье не смогли.
        Летом 1943 года в составе 383 Стрелковой дивизии командиром взвода автоматчиков участвовал в боях на «голубой линии» немцев. Здесь получил второе ранение и на поле боя был награжден орденом «Красная Звезда».
        Был также награжден двумя медалями «За боевые заслуги», медалями  «За оборону Кавказа», «За победу над Германией». 21.07.1999 г.  награжден орденом Мужества (посмертно). На фронте за боевые заслуги ему было присвоено звание младшего лейтенанта. В октябре 1943 года зачислен на 1 курс ВВМИОЛУ им. Дзержинского, которое окончил с отличием в октябре 1948 года.
        После окончания  с отличием училища был направлен на Черноморский флот в Севастополь.
        23.11.1948 г. – март 1951 г. Командир ЭТГ линкора «Севастополь».
        Март 1951 г. – 29.10.1955 г. Командир ЭТД линкора «Новороссийск».
        29 октября 1955 года в 1 час 30 минут произошел взрыв в носовой части линкора «Новороссийск». В 4 часа 15 минут линкор опрокинулся. Эта катастрофа оказалась самой большой по количеству жертв в истории Военно-морского флота СССР. Инженер-капитан 3 ранга Матусевич, врио командира БЧ-5, вместе с другими офицерами руководил борьбой за живучесть и погиб на боевом посту. Они сделали все, что могли: дали свет на корабле, организовали борьбу за живучесть личным составом БЧ-5, выровняли крен на правый борт. Но не знали они о роковых для корабля командах – разворачивать корму линкора влево. Возник крен на левый борт. Линкор кренился и терял устойчивость. Матусевич предчувствовал агонию корабля и решил разделить его участь.
        Правительственная комиссия так охарактеризовала действия офицеров корабля по борьбе за живучесть: «они умело и самоотверженно вели борьбу с водой, хорошо знали свое дело, проявили инициативу, показывали образцы мужества и героизма. Однако все это обесценено неквалифицированным и нерешительным руководством». 
Через 45 лет после  трагедии линкора “Новоросcийск” семья Матусевича  получила  письмо из Америки от командира аварийной партии крейсера «Фрунзе» Крайтермана З.С., в котором он пишет о своей последней встрече с Матусевичем за 15 – 20 минут до гибели линкора «Новороссийск»: «Ефим Михайлович сказал мне, чтобы мы поднимались наверх. Он был исключительно спокоен и собран. Поблагодарил матросов и старшин за службу. Затем мы отошли на несколько шагов от строя, обнялись, и он сказал: «Ну, я пошел. Прощай. Постарайся как можно быстрей снять своих людей с корабля. Сделать уже ничего нельзя». Он повернулся и твердо пошел в сторону боевой рубки. Я смотрел ему вслед. В его походке не было сомнений, он выполнял свой долг до конца»
        Пока Е.М. Матусевич  сражался на фронтах, его семья, отец, мать, сестра и брат  остались в Одессе, в гетто. В феврале 1942 года всех их сожгли немцы в селе Бернадовка. Ефим Михайлович Матусевич прожил всего 32 года, но остался в памяти многих.
        Благодаря жене ( Ольге Васильевне Матусевич ) вся жизнь которой это подвиг верности и памяти любимого человека. Е.М. Матусевич  и экипаж линкора «Новороссийск» не забыты.

Ирина Ефимовна Матусевич
Дочь Е.М. Матусевича

----------


## kravshik

> Фото не просто "послевоенное", а с б0льшей долей вероятности -- это шестидесятые годы. На фото наш Одесский Главный Вокзал до его электрификации в 1972 году. Сделано с переходного пешеходного моста, который здравствует и по-ныне. Обращает наличие вполне современных сигнальных светофоров с полным комплектом сигнальных головок (линзовых комплектов с лампочками определённых цветов), что уверенно указывает на наличие на станции Одесса Главная электрической централизации стрелок и сигналов (это когда стрелки переводятся не стрелоШНиками () в ручную, а электроприводом дистанционно с пульта управления, и открытие светофора на разрешающее показание при правильном приготовленном маршруте). По характерной замазученности от капающего смазочного масла на деревянных шпалах (сегодня практически везде железобетон) внутри колеи можно судить, что здесь полновластные хозяева движения -- тепловозы ТЭ3 (и их более мощные потомки 2ТЭ10Л, созданные на основе того же ТЭ3). Но и паровозы в шестидесятые тоже иногда сюда ещё заезжали, для них ещё долгое время сохраняли заправочную водяную колонку у второй платформы.
> Далее, мы видим всего шесть приёмоотправочных путей и высокие пассажирские платформы, которые, как и сегодня, ближе к стрелочной горловине переходят в низкие. При реконструкции во время электрификации или непосредственно накануне её (у ПЧ нет точных сведений), количество приёмоотправочных путей было доведено до десяти, девять из которых были на полную длину до здания Вокзала, а один -- короткий, предназначенный в основном для пригородных поездов (дизель- и электропоездов) с отдельным выходом к транспортный остановке на улицу напротив Куликова Поля. На том месте, где будет построен этот короткий путь, на этом старинном фото мы видим длинную высокую платформу и постройку (здание), которая попала под снос при реконструкции с добавлением путей. Почтовые и багажные пути (слева) -- на своих привычных местах. В глубине второй платформы ближе к зданию Вокзала наблюдается одинокое высокое дерево, которое фигурирует на многих исторических фото.
> Последний раз редактировалось ПЧ.Петро Чорномор; 03.10.2016 в 14:53.


 
ПЧ----спасибо за подробный комментарий,очень интересно было увидеть не сохранившееся здание со стороны Куликового поля,никогда его раньше на видел....,ну то что старый  вокзал до революции,был П-образным в плане ,это известно,но вот это само здание ,оно ведь явно было построенно отдельно от самих корпусов вокзала----интересно,что в нем находилось..........может тоже кто сможет рассказать.

----------


## StariyEvrei

Интересная личность!
Летом 1911 года начальник сыскного отделения полиции Одессы фон Кюгельген, анализируя криминальную ситуацию в городе, пришел к выводу, что среди местного высшего общества имеются лица, которые, пользуясь привилегированным положением, безнаказанно совершают преступления. В число подозреваемых попал вращавшийся в кругу городской знати и везде представлявшийся инженером, один из деятелей сербской колонии в Одессе Михаил Мишиц.

Он считал себя властелином мира
Это был элегантный мужчина 35 лет, который вел широкий образ жизни, Как большой любитель спорта, появлялся на всех скачках, бегах, автомобильных гонках, авиационных праздниках, часто бывал и в театрах, регулярно — в ресторанах...

За Мишицем решено было установить непрерывное наблюдение. Эту роль поручили двум личным секретным агентам Кюгельгена — интеллигентным, хорошо образованным молодым людям, владевшим несколькими иностранными языками и, главное, никому не известным в Одессе.

Как-то на ипподроме, отрекомендовавшись приезжими иностранцами, они познакомились с Мишицем. Оба агента вошли в доверие инженера. Но не сразу. Едва знакомство стало укрепляться, как сыщики обнаружили, что за ними учрежден тщательный надзор: за каждым из них следили по два человека.

Однажды Мишиц пригласил новых друзей к себе.

— Я хочу сделать вам серьезное деловое предложение, — заявил он. — Вы знаете, какими обширными связями я располагаю. Каждому из вас известно мое положение, и я гарантирую вам блестящую карьеру... Но помните, я требую никогда ни о чем меня не спрашивать и беспрекословно подчиняться всему, что прикажу.

Получив заверения в полной ему преданности, инженер стал использовать молодых людей в качестве своих агентов-порученцев. Таким образом сыщикам удалось довольно быстро установить, что Мишиц для связи с приходившими в его квартиру сообщниками применил специальную сигнализацию. Для этого на безупречно выбеленной стенке балкона у него всегда висела большая связка ярко-красных перчиков. Если вход к нему для его сообщников не рекомендовался, перчикам придавали соответствующее положение.

В сентябре 1911 года Мишиц дал указание своим помощникам купить две бутылки крови. Сказав, что уезжает испытывать новый аэроплан собственной конструкции, инженер с одним из молодых людей поехал в экипаже на Стрельбищное поле. Но вместо испытания аэроплана стал имитировать его аварию — вымазался грязью с ног до головы и приказал сопровождавшему помощнику облить его голову и костюм припасенной кровью, а затем забинтовать. Дома те же помощники наложили ему на ногу и руку гипсовые повязки, но так, что они свободно надевались и легко снимались.

Известие о несчастье с инженером быстро распространилось среди его знакомых. Он, под наблюдением неотлучно дежуривших врачей, весь забинтованный и загипсованный, лежал в постели, принимая многочисленные соболезнования. У сыщиков появилась возможность связи с Кюгельгеном. Когда тот узнал все детали катастрофы, был усилен поиск материалов, связанных с аферами Мишица в России и за границей.

В один из дней Мишиц неожиданно для сыщиков написал три письма, в которых сообщал адресатам, что решил покончить счеты с жизнью. Одно из писем предназначалось влиятельному лицу в Америке, другое — консулу европейского государства и третье — высокопоставленной даме при иностранном дворе. Трогательно прощаясь с этими людьми, инженер их уведомил, что 30 октября его уже не будет в живых.

Начальнику сыскного отделения стало ясно, что какой-то преступный план должен быть реализован буквально в ближайшие дни. Упреждая его и опасаясь возможного внезапного исчезновения Мишица из Одессы, он решил арестовать инженера и одновременно произвести обыски у лиц, имевших подозрительные с ним контакты. В этот день повсюду, в том числе у дома, где жил Мишиц, были расставлены полицейские.

Неотлучно дежурившие в квартире инженера сыщики получили указание до последнего разыгрывать роль его сообщников. В полдень под видом посетителей в дом вошли агенты сыска во главе с Тунбергом — помощником начальника сыскного отделения. Инженер, ожидая знакомых, лежал в постели как обычно загипсованный и в присутствии своих друзей с увлечением читал исторический роман.

Резко распахнулась дверь, и Мишиц, не успев повернуть голову, был схвачен за руки. Он растерялся, но быстро пришел в себя и даже без дрожи в голосе сказал друзьям:

— Не беспокойтесь, господа, это, вероятно, ошибка...

Обыск продолжался более суток. В результате была найдена масса компрометирующих документов и вещей. Агенты нашли ящик с поддельными штемпелями и печатями как российских государственных организаций, так и иностранных. В тайнике хранились и десятки паспортов на различные имена. Особенно много было изъято корреспонденции. В сыскном отделении пришлось выделить для ее изучения две комнаты. По письмам удалось выявить проживавшего в Одессе очень важного сообщника Мишица. Он и еще десять одесситов, связанных с аферистом, были арестованы.

На допросах Мишиц держался хладнокровно, иронизировал над представителями власти. Он признался, что уже четыре раза был приговорен к смертной казни и счастливо избегал этой участи.

Расследованием деятельности авантюриста были заняты следственные органы не только Одессы, но и многих европейских и американских городов, куда после его ареста были посланы соответствующие извещения. В результате совместных действий удалось установить, что арестованный инженер Мишиц был на самом деле Счатовым — болгарином по происхождению. Он проводил свои аферные операции во многих странах, проживал под различными фамилиями.

Счатов-Мишиц легко сходился с людьми и добивался их доверия, сумел даже войти в законспирированную организацию революционеров-македонцев, штаб которой находился в Софии. Главной его задачей было отслеживание решений и действий македонцев путем перехвата писем. Благодаря своему художественному таланту, он умело копировал письма, содержащие ценную информацию о революционных планах, а подлинники отправлял в Константинополь.

За заслуги перед турецкими хозяевами Мишиц удостоился должности личного агента султана. Затем он стоял даже во главе турецкого черного кабинета. Но этого оказалось мало, и он умудрился поднять руку на своего благодетеля, участвуя в покушении на его жизнь. Сумел скрыться от погони. Однажды на пароходе, следовавшем из Одессы в Константинополь, он, несмотря на отлично выполненный грим, был опознан и задержан. Но и здесь удача ему не изменила — Мишиц подкупил охранников и совершил побег.

Среди многочисленных преступлений Мишица есть одно, вошедшее в историю мировой криминалистики. В ночь на 4 ноября 1910 года в Лондоне по сигналу тревоги пятеро полицейских поспешили на место преступления — ограбление большого ювелирного магазина Гарриса. Грабители с расстояния в несколько шагов открыли огонь из револьверов. Трое полицейских были убиты сразу, двое умерли в больнице.

Эта трагедия буквально потрясла англичан. На поиск преступников были мобилизованы все силовые структуры. Вначале предположили, что ограбление магазина осуществлялось русскими революционерами-анархистами, которых, по данным сыска, в Лондоне было предостаточно. Но потом удалось установить, что это дело рук хорошо организованной международной преступной организации, а возглавлял банду человек, известный под кличкой Петр-художник. Фамилия этого человека, предположительно уроженца России, не была известна, но имелись его приметы, указывавшие на то, что руководитель преступления — Счатов-Мишиц.

Лондонские власти, всерьез озабоченные и возмущенные беспрецедентной расправой над полицейскими, решили во что бы то ни стало найти и публично наказать преступников. Была назначена большая премия тому, кто поможет найти Петра-художника и его банду. В Лондоне оказалось много добровольных Шерлоков Холмсов, которые не жалели труда и времени для поисков знаменитого экспроприатора. С их помощью 20 декабря удалось выяснить, что преступники скрываются в невзрачном трехэтажном доме № 100 на Мальстрит в восточной части Лондона недалеко от Сити. Уже 21 декабря в 2 часа ночи была предпринята первая попытка арестовать преступников, ноте забаррикадировались и открыли стрельбу. В 5 часов утра большой отряд полицейских вторично попытался ворваться в дом, но осажденные и его заставили отступить. После этого было принято решение начать осаду дома. Полиция провела скрытно операцию по эвакуации жильцов близлежащих домов и плотным кольцом из 1000 (!) полицейских окружила дом № 100. Но и этого показалось мало — у страха глаза велики. В помощь полиции был вызван отряд шотландской гвардии. Располагая такой силой, нападающие начали массированный обстрел осажденных. Дом загорелся.

Время шло, но, несмотря на пожар, осажденные не сдавались. Около полудня на место происшествия вынужден был прибыть министр внутренних дел. Когда ему доложили, что в доме заблокирован большой отряд преступников, вооруженных пулеметами, он вызвал отряд королевской конной артиллерии из трех орудий. Только артиллерийский обстрел дома заставил в 2 часа дня осажденных прекратить сопротивление. В статье «Лондонская трагедия» газета «Петербургский листок» от 25 декабря 1910 года писала: «Осажденные выдержали осаду почти трехтысячной армии полицейских в течение 10 часов».

Когда пожарные проникли в горящий дом, они обнаружили три обгоревших трупа бандитов, покончивших с собой в последний момент боя. Никаких пулеметов в доме не оказалось, были найдены только два револьвера. Тщательное обследование трупов криминалистами показало, что среди погибших не было организатора акции Петра-художника и его ближайших сподвижников. И, как писали газеты, он продолжал гулять на свободе, играя с полицейскими в кошки-мышки.

***

Итак, Мишиц, он же Счатов, он же Петр-художник, в декабре 1911 года оказался в руках российского правосудия. Несмотря на настойчивые требования турецкой стороны о его выдаче, было принято решение вначале судить его в России, где он успел совершить много преступлений. Суд проходил в обстановке полной секретности. О Мишице некоторое время говорили, его похождения широко освещались в печати, а затем о нем начисто забыли.

Ростислав НИКОЛАЕВ

-------------------------------------------------------
Источник: «Секретные материалы 20 века»

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Здравствуйте. Интересует история постройки гостинницы "Виктория" на Генуэзской улице.  По сведениям одного из работников здание строилось для НИИ "Шторм" в конце 1980-х - начале 1990-х годов, таким образом вероятно здание строилось в качестве пансионата. Упоминается данное же здание в справочниках с 1994  (данные 1993) года под названием гостиница "Виктория" - название явно не советское.
> 
> Может кому-то известны какие-то подробности касательно данного здания, опровержение или подтверждение вышесказанного.


  Ну в фильме "Время Х", гостиница уже есть. И возможно в ней же снимались интерьеры. Фильм 1992 года, но съемки могли проходить и годом раньше.

----------


## Kamin

Интересное сообщение http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?odesskie-suveniry

----------


## Angel5211

Проводится голосование за петицию президенту по реставрации домов на Садовой/Преображенской.
Интересно будет ли какой-то выхлоп если все же соберется нужное количество голосов.
https://petition.president.gov.ua/petition/29335

----------


## Людмила_Т

> На Дерибасовской трамвая не было.


 
возможно путаю... но фото вроде бы говорят обратное
https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/grachov45/album/193391/view/1152583

----------


## ASnake

> возможно путаю... но фото вроде бы говорят обратное
> https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/grachov45/album/193391/view/1152583


 Действительно, путаете трамвая не было, а вот троллейбусы ходили, что и говорит фото  :smileflag:

----------


## Алик Савенков

Вы читайте внимательно. Даже на Вами приводимой фотографии написано, что по Дерибасовской ходили троллейбусы, а не трамваи.По Дерибасовской ходили троллейбусы №1 и №2

----------


## Киров

Подписано Одессой.Подскажите где?А может и не Одесса...Спасибо.

----------


## Скрытик

Простите, но тут можно только гадать...
Если бы фокус был не на каски..

----------


## glbs

Танки НИ
Февраль 1942

----------


## Папанин

Добрый вечер! Давно присматривался к зданию в санатории "Чёрное море" на 13 станции БФ. Недавно разговаривал с одним мужиком, который там вроде работает. Он рассказал, шо этот дом принадлежал какой-то мадаме и это был дом терпимости. Может кто-нибудь в курсе?

----------


## Trs

Одесситы любят выдумывать истории про то, что в досоветские времена в каком-то конкретном здании был публичный дом. Если собрать воедино все эти россказни — то в городе жить негде было, в каждом доме по борделю, а то и нескольким.

----------


## Lushiya

> Вложение 11582963Вложение 11582964
> Добрый вечер! Давно присматривался к зданию в санатории "Чёрное море" на 13 станции БФ. Недавно разговаривал с одним мужиком, который там вроде работает. Он рассказал, шо этот дом принадлежал какой-то мадаме и это был дом терпимости. Может кто-нибудь в курсе?


 На Новосельского 64 с момента постройки таки да был, именно такое было профильное заведение.Потом гостиница.   Во время революции там был штаб Котовского.

----------


## Скрытик

Просто многие фразу "Доходные дома" (коих в Одессе было очень много) воспринимают как публичные дома.  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> На Новосельского 64 с момента постройки таки да был, именно такое было профильное заведение.Потом гостиница.   Во время революции там был штаб Котовского.


 С момента постройки - это мебелированные комнаты, практически общежитие. Не все могли позволить себе гостиницу.




> и это был дом терпимости. Может кто-нибудь в курсе?


 Брехня. У меня вообще есть сомнение, что это досоветская дача, какое-то всё массивное, возможно админкорпус 1930-х годов либо уж сильно в 1950-х годов была перестроена.

----------


## Папанин

Всем спасибо!!! )

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

*В Одессе снесли под застройку самый старый дом одного из районов города* 19.10.2016

На Люстдорфской дороге сегодня снесен старый особняк — дача Тимио, который оставался самым старым зданием района Таирово.

Дом был построен в конце XIX века, в последнее время пустовал и все больше приходил в упадок. Ветхое, но довольно оригинальное здание с башенкой теперь разрушено при помощи строительной техники, сообщают СМИ. Здесь строительная компания «Будова» будет возводить высотное жилье.

Напомним, что также именно сегодня депутаты одобрили проект Плана зонирования территории Одессы, — документ, который может стать губительным для архитектуры города.

Таким было здание еще недавно. Фото sergekot.com.


Взято отсюда http://mayak.org.ua/news/in-odessa-d...s-of-the-city/

----------


## OdGen

В сентябре я специально ездил к зданию посмотреть, не снесли ли его. Было уже понятно, что это его последняя осень. Наверное, это его последние фото.

----------


## Вася Кулькин

Может, кто-то может помочь.
Многие знают адрес Польская 5/Польский спуск 10:

http://www.segodnya.ua/img/forall/users/733/73364/4_1___01.jpg

Колоритный дворик (само собой, по легендам - публичный дом, как иначе? ).
А вот кто помнит про соседний дом - Польская 7 / Польский спуск 12 (где сейчас очередной уродливый бизнес-центр)? Может, у кого-то вдруг остались какие-то фотки?
Заранее спасибо за любую связанную с ним инфу.

----------


## Happy Treasure

> *В Одессе снесли под застройку самый старый дом одного из районов города* 19.10.2016
> 
> На Люстдорфской дороге сегодня снесен старый особняк — дача Тимио, который оставался самым старым зданием района Таирово.
> 
> Дом был построен в конце XIX века, в последнее время пустовал и все больше приходил в упадок. Ветхое, но довольно оригинальное здание с башенкой теперь разрушено при помощи строительной техники, сообщают СМИ. Здесь строительная компания «Будова» будет возводить высотное жилье.
> 
> Напомним, что также именно сегодня депутаты одобрили проект Плана зонирования территории Одессы, — документ, который может стать губительным для архитектуры города.
> 
> Таким было здание еще недавно. Фото sergekot.com.
> ...


 Использовалось,как кожный диспансер района в последнее время.Внутри было очень красиво,и похоже на интерьер,одного из дачного приморского дома из серий про Пуаро.Только в Англии берегут такие раритеты,а у нас специально запускают и сносят.По этому "туда" едут туристы и в восхищении тратят (инвестируют в страну) большие деньги,а у нас сносят. Обидно...

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

> Использовалось,как кожный диспансер района в последнее время.Внутри было очень красиво,и похоже на интерьер,одного из дачного приморского дома из серий про Пуаро.Только в Англии берегут такие раритеты,а у нас специально запускают и сносят.По этому "туда" едут туристы и в восхищении тратят (инвестируют в страну) большие деньги,а у нас сносят. Обидно...


 Конечно обидно...
Я еще застал те времена когда, когда там и территория и само здание было ухоженное. И до кожвена там был туберкулезный диспансер.

----------


## Toma

> Использовалось,как кожный диспансер района в последнее время.Внутри было очень красиво,и похоже на интерьер,одного из дачного приморского дома из серий про Пуаро.Только в Англии берегут такие раритеты,а у нас специально запускают и сносят.По этому "туда" едут туристы и в восхищении тратят (инвестируют в страну) большие деньги,а у нас сносят. Обидно...


 Очень красивое здание и придомовая территория, много зелени. Но, как выяснилось очень нетрудно и быстро привести в негодное состояние ((

----------


## VicTur

> Может, кто-то может помочь.
> Многие знают адрес Польская 5/Польский спуск 10:
> 
> http://www.segodnya.ua/img/forall/users/733/73364/4_1___01.jpg
> 
> Колоритный дворик (само собой, по легендам - публичный дом, как иначе? ).
> А вот кто помнит про соседний дом - Польская 7 / Польский спуск 12 (где сейчас очередной уродливый бизнес-центр)? Может, у кого-то вдруг остались какие-то фотки?
> Заранее спасибо за любую связанную с ним инфу.


 Гляньте тут, я как раз надавно выкладывал.

----------


## Вася Кулькин

> Гляньте тут, я как раз надавно выкладывал.


 Спасибо агромадное! Я - Ваш должник.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Вложение 11577897Подписано Одессой.Подскажите где?А может и не Одесса...Спасибо.


 Косвенная не может быть?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вложение 11577897Подписано Одессой.Подскажите где?А может и не Одесса...Спасибо.


  Вот они же, но с другого ракурса.


А здесь пишут, что это Харьков.

http://waralbum.ru/150286/

----------


## malyutka_e

А что, в Одессе были уличные бои?

----------


## Киров

> А что, в Одессе были уличные бои?


 В 44-ом.

----------


## Antique

> Использовалось,как кожный диспансер района в последнее время.Внутри было очень красиво,и похоже на интерьер,одного из дачного приморского дома из серий про Пуаро.Только в Англии берегут такие раритеты,а у нас специально запускают и сносят.По этому "туда" едут туристы и в восхищении тратят (инвестируют в страну) большие деньги,а у нас сносят. Обидно...


 На Думская.нет ещё куча люмпенов оставила комментарии в виде "ну и ладно, не жалко убожество", хотя эта постройка в архитектурном отношении превосходит практически любой особняк построенный на этой и ещё десятках соседних улиц.

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот кто помнит про соседний дом - Польская 7 / Польский спуск 12 (где сейчас очередной уродливый бизнес-центр)? Может, у кого-то вдруг остались какие-то фотки?
> Заранее спасибо за любую связанную с ним инфу.


 За второе фото не могу ручаться за давностью лет, но думаю снято во дворе этого дома. Третье, к сожалению, сомнений не вызывает.

----------


## gor74

> На Думская.нет ещё куча люмпенов оставила комментарии в виде "ну и ладно, не жалко убожество", хотя эта постройка в архитектурном отношении превосходит практически любой особняк построенный на этой и ещё десятках соседних улиц.


 Поведайте, что конкретно ценного в этой постройке?

----------


## Киров

Екатерининская, 1943 год.Расскажите за эти здания,пожалуйста.Спасибо.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вложение 11596987Екатерининская, 1943 год.Расскажите за эти здания,пожалуйста.Спасибо.


  Это угол Троицкой. 
Слева от храма( Свято-Троицкий собор)-въезд в ГКБ 5 .

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

> На Думская.нет ещё куча люмпенов оставила комментарии в виде "ну и ладно, не жалко убожество", хотя эта постройка в архитектурном отношении превосходит практически любой особняк построенный на этой и ещё десятках соседних улиц.


 Так вот именно такие люмпены, которые оставляли коменты, и довели его до убожества. В конце 80-х там было очень уютно и красиво...

PS. Ну вот собственно и все...

----------


## Antique

> Поведайте, что конкретно ценного в этой постройке?


 Внимайте.

1. Единственная значительная дача в Дерибасовке и одна из немногих крупных дач Среднего и Большого фонтана. Кроме неё можно разве что дачу Бродского упомянуть и дачу в переулке Макаренко, остальное всё совсем скромное и одноэтажное.
2 выразительное композиционное решение. Объёмы как бы ниспадают, здание не кажется приземистым несмотря на то, что большую часть одноэтажное, а башня является сильной доминантой - архитектор учёл значимость перекрёстка.
3. Один из немногих одесских особняков начала века, где явно чувствуется тектоническая составляющая модерна - игра геометричских объёмов в сочетании с чистыми линиями фасадов. Вместе с тем лаконичные необарочные элементы такие как крыша или проёмы окон с окантовкой делает задние незаурядным. Также здание имело достаточно прогрессивные широкие окна, и на минуточку, сложный рисунок рам - единственный такого рода в городе. В остальных существующих особняках более тривиальное оформление, набор элементов либо с ХІХ века либо неоклассика 1910-х (и тех два дома на город) либо вообще без какого либо оформления, ну и с обічніми прямоугольными окнами.
4. Сохранность. Покрытие крыши, шпиль, деревянные рамы, двери. Стены не были испорчены влагой не рассыпались.
5. Расположение. Здание было расположено на собственной территории с парком, что у нас является совершенной редкостью. Конечно есть некоторые территории включённые в состав санаториев, но они все слиты с соседними участками и масштаб особняков в таких санаториях теряется.

В целом мы имели практически не изменёный за 100 лет особняк. Ему конечно нужен был ремонт, но из-за того, что там находилось не очень богатое учреждение, то жлобские лапы его практически не касались.




> Так вот именно такие люмпены, которые оставляли коменты, и довели его до убожества. В конце 80-х там было очень уютно и красиво...


 Их тьма и они везде. В первую очередь на госдолжностях и в разных строительных фирмах.

----------


## Вася Кулькин

> За второе фото не могу ручаться за давностью лет, но думаю снято во дворе этого дома. Третье, к сожалению, сомнений не вызывает.


 Спасибо огромное! Да, двор очень похож, скорее всего, оно и есть.

----------


## Sposata

и что характерно, здание не уничтожили даже при массовой застройке района.

----------


## Лилия3

а кто знает о такой улице, как Спуск Кангуна? Это сейчас Польский спуск? Моя бабушка жила в доме № 11 на этом спуске - во дворе. У кого-то есть такие фотки. Она мне в детстве очень подробно рассказывала об этом дворе и доме и соседей всех помнила. Но я так и не пошла туда с ней хотя бы посмотреть.

----------


## Antique

> и что характерно, здание не уничтожили даже при массовой застройке района.


 В советское время в основном строили микрорайонами. Таировский массив так и не осилили застроить - во всех кварталах остался частный сектор. Куда уж за новое браться.

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо огромное! Да, двор очень похож, скорее всего, оно и есть.


 Пожалуйста, всегда приятно помочь. Если это тот двор, то вот еще другой ракурс.

----------


## Jorjic

> а кто знает о такой улице, как Спуск Кангуна? Это сейчас Польский спуск? Моя бабушка жила в доме № 11 на этом спуске - во дворе. У кого-то есть такие фотки. Она мне в детстве очень подробно рассказывала об этом дворе и доме и соседей всех помнила. Но я так и не пошла туда с ней хотя бы посмотреть.


 О такой улице знают все, это действительно Польский спуск. Сейчас на месте двора, где жила Ваша бабушка, стоит огромный (по масштабам нашего города) монстр из стекла, алюминия и бетона. Вот так он выглядит со Строгоновского моста через Польский спуск.

----------


## Зануда

Не бейте больно, если обращаюсь не по адресу. 
Больше четверти века назад уехал из Одессы, но все еще принимаю близко проблемы и успехи родного города.
И ностальгия...
Вдруг среди софорумчан найдется кто-то, кого не затруднило бы пофотографировать (и выставить сюда или в личку) двор, где прошло мое детство - пер. Некрасова,8???
С наружной стороны дома фотографии есть (хоть и не самые свежие) в Гугле и Яндексе, а вот увидеть бы двор изнутри...

----------


## Киров

Есть такие 2-а фото дома Польский сп. №11.На одном первые дни оккупации -октябрь 1941 г.

----------


## Лилия3

> Вложение 11601604Вложение 11601606Есть такие 2-а фото дома Польский сп. №11.На одном первые дни оккупации -октябрь 1941 г.


 спасибо. Жаль нет фоток двора. А еще я вспомнила, что этот район она называла почему-то "канава". Странно.

----------


## Jorjic

> спасибо. Жаль нет фоток двора. А еще я вспомнила, что этот район она называла почему-то "канава". Странно.


 Ничего странного. Это общепринятое название Деволановского спуска, который идет параллельно Польскому. Все дворы между этими спусками раньше были проходными и имели выход на две улицы.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вдруг среди софорумчан найдется кто-то, кого не затруднило бы пофотографировать (и выставить сюда или в личку) двор, где прошло мое детство - пер. Некрасова,8???
> С наружной стороны дома фотографии есть (хоть и не самые свежие) в Гугле и Яндексе, а вот увидеть бы двор изнутри...


 Эти фото сделаны в августе 2005 года.

----------


## Зануда

> Эти фото сделаны в августе 2005 года.


  Спасибо. А может найдется у кого посвежее, причем там два двора вместе - 8/10, мне интереснее 8-й

----------


## Лилия3

> Ничего странного. Это общепринятое название Деволановского спуска, который идет параллельно Польскому. Все дворы между этими спусками раньше были проходными и имели выход на две улицы.


 оо, интересно, а она об этом и не рассказывала

----------


## OdGen

*Antique*

Как хорошо Вы все написали про дачу Тимио!
Я весной-летом искал и нашел документы по ее истории. Хочу написать о ней вторую небольшую статью. Нужно знать, что мы потеряли. Жаль, что немногие понимают, что подобный дом или дача имеет не меньшую ценность, чем любое другое и является историческим.

----------


## Antique

> *Antique*
> 
> Как хорошо Вы все написали про дачу Тимио!
> Я весной-летом искал и нашел документы по ее истории. Хочу написать о ней вторую небольшую статью. Нужно знать, что мы потеряли. Жаль, что немногие понимают, что подобный дом или дача имеет не меньшую ценность, чем любое другое и является историческим.


 Спасибо. Вчера в журнале "Зодчий" за 1907 год попались на глаза следующие строки. Конечно в нашем случае архитектура не столько аристократична сколько строга, но в целом очень актуально:

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо. А может найдется у кого посвежее, причем там два двора вместе - 8/10, мне интереснее 8-й


 Если поискать... Вам повезло, как раз выглянуло солнце.

----------


## OdGen

> Спасибо. Вчера в журнале "Зодчий" за 1907 год попались на глаза следующие строки. Конечно в нашем случае архитектура не столько аристократична сколько строга, но в целом очень актуально:


 Да, полностью согласен. Теряем и целые здания, и их внешний вид. Сегодня прошелся по городу - фасады размалеваны и обезображены подростками красками всех цветов и стилей и на разной высоте, арендаторы и владельцы делают, что хотят - вырубают, выдалбливают, надстраивают. Это путь куда?!

----------


## Скрытик

Добавлю позитивную нотку. Дом Руссова, что на Софиевской, 13 уже недели две как начались работы на фасаде.

----------


## Зануда

> Если поискать... Вам повезло, как раз выглянуло солнце.


  !!!!!
Огромное спасибо. С вашей помощью окунулся в детство и молодость. Увидел  двор, в котором вырос, окна, балкон и старую липу, которая после 25-летнего перерыва выглядит все так же, в отличие, увы от того, что вижу в зеркале. Тронуло до глубины души

----------


## Людмила_Т

*Панорама Одессы с моря. 1854. Рисунок тушью*

фото Виктора Корченов‎а

----------


## Antique

Не слишком реалистичная панорама. Автор наверное был проездом.

----------


## Вася Кулькин

> Увидел  двор, в котором вырос, окна, балкон и старую липу, которая после 25-летнего перерыва выглядит все так же, в отличие, увы от того, что вижу в зеркале.


 Первый раз вижу человека, который горюет, что не выглядит как липа.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Не слишком реалистичная панорама. Автор наверное был проездом.


  Напомнило французскую иллюстрацию бомбардировки Одессы. 
Удивила какая-то Ключевская сопка,на заднем плане.

----------


## chereshny1958

http://reporter.com.ua//news/cap333/
Вот и до дачи Докса добрались...Всё к этому шло, для и забросили, для этого и поджигали. Печально, что такое творится в нашем городе....

----------


## Людмила_Т

> Не слишком реалистичная панорама. Автор наверное был проездом.


  то, что панорама 1854 года, уже заслуживает внимания )))

не помню, публиковал ли кто-то 
*Газетно-табачный киоск на углу Дерибасовской и Ришельевской.*
источник

----------


## Парусник

> http://reporter.com.ua//news/cap333/
> Вот и до дачи Докса добрались...Всё к этому шло, для и забросили, для этого и поджигали. Печально, что такое творится в нашем городе....


 Вчера,успел сделать,возможно прощальное фото...



До чего же надо ненавидеть Одессу...Уже бульдозер подогнали...

----------


## Antique

> то, что панорама 1854 года, уже заслуживает внимания )))


 Конечно заслуживает. Просто традиционно плохоая реалистичность очень бросается глаза. В Одессу практически не захпживали художники занимающиеся ведутами, разве что Карло Боссоли.

----------


## OdGen

Новое по даче Докса

*Дача Докса получит виртуальное воплощение.* Старинный особняк будет создан в виде полноценной трехмерной модели. Цифровой реконструкцией здания занимаются одесские фотографы, дизайнеры и программисты.
http://7kanal.com.ua/2016/10/starinnyiy-odesskiy-osobnyak-poyavitsya-v-3d-video/

*Саакашвили пообещал спасти дачу Докса и «наехал» на Труханова (фоторепортаж)*
2016-10-28 13:23
Саакашвили пообещал спасти дачу Докса и «наехал» на Труханова (фоторепортаж)
Губернатор Одесской области Михаил Саакашвили решил сегодня спасти дачу Докса. Отметим, что вокруг этого старинного особняка на Гагаринском плато на текущей неделе разразился скандал, когда стало известно, что его хотят снести ради очередной застройки.
Председатель облгосадминистрации пообещал спасти здание и заодно обругал мэра Геннадия Труханова и его команду за то, что они не защищают памятники архитектуры Одессы, и охарактеризовал горсовет странным словом «вандерлоги».

http://odessamedia.net/news/saakashv...-fotoreportaj/

p.s. А по даче Тимио не захотел "наехать"? Или просто до дачи Докса с проспекта Шевченко ближе ехать? А то еще могут переехать ...

----------


## doc-men

Губернатор Одесской области Михаил Саакашвили:



> Я призываю одесситов: Проснитесь и помогите мне спасти от разрушения коррумпированными чиновниками великое историческое и культурное наследие Одессы, Украины и Европы. 
> Сегодня я остановил разрушение уникального памятника архитектуры 19-го века - Дачи Дока в Аркадии, которую горсовет отдал под снос жадным застройщикам.

----------


## Jorjic

> Губернатор Одесской области Михаил Саакашвили:


 Что-то мне подсказывает, что раз Саакашвили вписался за эту дачу, то ей конец. В том числе стараниями (или потерей интереса к вопросу) одесских активистов. Поздно пить боржоми...

----------


## Скрытик

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что раз Саакашвили вписался за эту дачу, то ей конец. В том числе стараниями (или потерей интереса к вопросу) одесских активистов. Поздно пить боржоми...


 Не соглашусь. Ей конец был до того как он вписался. Вы наверное все пропустили  
Сейчас появился маленький, иллюзорный, но шанс. На сегодня только он может хотя бы остановить снос того, что от нее осталось. Остальное таки зависит от одесситов...

----------


## Antique

Да, ещё не известно можно ли её сохранить, наверняка камень уже в критическом состоянии. Это же не тоже самое, что сохранить практически целую дачу Тимио с крышей и остеклением.

----------


## Скрытик

Вот теперь точно все 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1230231073707055&id=100001605220976

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вот теперь точно все 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1230231073707055&id=100001605220976


 Он уже "решил" проблемы Тузловских лиманов, рейдерства в Затоке, дороги Одесса-Рени. 
"Посадил" всех коррупционеров и фальсификаторов. 

С те же успехом, он защитил и этот памятник.

----------


## Antique

Да. Нужно бцло действительно что-то делать, а не просто заявлять... Тем более, что рычагов у него все равно нет.

----------


## Парусник

> Да. Нужно бцло действительно что-то делать, а не просто заявлять... Тем более, что *рычагов у него все равно нет*.


 Увы,против лома - нет приёма...
Бандитского лома,в руках бандитов,заказывающих "музыку" в нашем городе...
Разумеется,Михо мог потребовать  от Лорткипанидзе,выставить круглосуточную охрану на объекте!
Но...для него проще,выпускать пар...

 :hz:

----------


## VOGUE88

> Не соглашусь. Ей конец был до того как он вписался. Вы наверное все пропустили  
> Сейчас появился маленький, иллюзорный, но шанс. На сегодня только он может хотя бы остановить снос того, что от нее осталось. Остальное таки зависит от одесситов...


 почему конец? масса примеров когда здание с сгоревшей кровлей восстанавливали.Мы каждый сезон не раз были на пленэрах с детками и любителями на Гагаринском Плато,не все так плохо было.Да заброшенное,но катастрофического состояния там не было.Знание было перспективное в плане восстановительно-реставрационных работ

----------


## VOGUE88

> Да. Нужно бцло действительно что-то делать, а не просто заявлять... Тем более, что рычагов у него все равно нет.


  Для начала надо поднять список объектов со статусом утраченных как культурное наследие.Кто и когда подписывал,какое управление,узнать какую должность занимает теперь этот "чиновник".Можем прохлопать и остальное.Например в  санатории им Чкалова  мародеры девелоперы уже на низком старте

----------


## Скрытик

Давайте поздравим уважаемого Жоржика с Днем Рождения!
Самое главное здоровья!!!

----------


## Jorjic

> Давайте поздравим уважаемого Жоржика с Днем Рождения!
> Самое главное здоровья!!!


 Большое спасибо! Мне очень приятно. Постараюсь сохранить самое главное.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Не соглашусь. Ей конец был до того как он вписался. Вы наверное все пропустили  
> Сейчас появился маленький, иллюзорный, но шанс. На сегодня только он может хотя бы остановить снос того, что от нее осталось. Остальное таки зависит от одесситов...


 её состояние  было не хуже, чем у Кирхи в своё время.
 А Саакашвили с командой нужно было не сопли жевать, а дать Даче статус памятника архитектуры

----------


## Спокойствие

Кто подскажет, отчего уровень воды в пруду Дюковского, так снизился?

----------


## Antique

> Для начала надо поднять список объектов со статусом утраченных как культурное наследие.Кто и когда подписывал,какое управление,узнать какую должность занимает теперь этот "чиновник".Можем прохлопать и остальное.Например в  санатории им Чкалова  мародеры девелоперы уже на низком старте


 У нас в Украине дурацкая структура управления охраны памятников.  Оно у нас не единое, как во многих странах Европы, а двойное. Существует областное управление и городское, причём на баллансе обласного есть или были некоторые объекты на территории города. При Сакашвили какие-то объекты перевели с областного баланса на городской. В иерархическом плане Областное вроде бы более главное, но я не знаю насколько Областное управление подчиняется городскому, сложилось впечатление, что последнее скорее подчиняется Горсовету.

Что до исключения памятников из реестр, то тут тоже всё непросто. В нашей стране создана система по которой сначала здания заносятся в выявленные, чтобы их не снесли пока готовится документация в министерство культуры на добавление в реестр. Решение о таком статусе принимает областное управление или Горсовет. На этапе выявленного памятника облуправление может снять статус выявленного памятника. После составления документов управление подаёт документы в Министерство, где включают объект в перечень или отклоняют прошение. При занесении в реестр здание получает охранный номер и  появляется возможность изготовить для него табличку (хоть это не обязательно). Удалении занесёных в реестр памятников тоже выполняется через министерство.

В описанной схеме я могу где-то ошибаться, могу только сказать ,что в статусе Гор управления охраны культурного наследия я не нашёл упоминаник о том, что оно может что-то добавлять. Оно ответственно за документацию, содержание памятников находящихся на его балансе и надзор.

По этому выяснение обстоятельств исключения требует запроса в городское управление памятников (выдавать справки их юрисдикция). Причина исключения скорее всего указана в роде "утрата признаков охраны", этой формулировкой пользуются для исключения зданий находящихся в плохом состоянии, то есть в сносе зданий виновато и Министерство, которое должно было запретить исключать из реестра повреждённые здания.

----------


## Antique

С днём рождения, господин Jorjgic, спасибо что Вы с нами!

----------


## Jorjic

> Не соглашусь. Ей конец был до того как он вписался. Вы наверное все пропустили...


 Я таки, наверное, много пропустил. Но я имел в виду принцип, сформулированный в свое время Иосифом Бродским: "Если Евтушенко против колхозов, то я за!".

----------


## Jorjic

> С днём рождения, господин Jorjgic, спасибо что Вы с нами!


 Большое спасибо, очень тронут!

----------


## vado

На проспекте Шевченко хотят спилить живые деревья

http://culturemeter.od.ua/na-prospekte-shevchenko-hotjat-spilit-desjatki-zhivyh-derevev-25467/

Шмагай просто феерический дебил...

----------


## kravshik

> Кто подскажет, отчего уровень воды в пруду Дюковского, так снизился?


 уровень воды в этих прудах зависит от дренажных-подземных вод.

запитываются они со склонов балки,существует специальная дренажная -водосборная галлерея в глубине склона которая служит для сбора воды,сама вода вытекает в пруды,через сток



как вариант,уменьшился ,из-за каких то причин уровень подземных вод в этом районе,мог быть нарушен как техногенными причинами,либо что-то природное и напор воды стал меньше.

Вы не обратили внимание,там вообще есть напор воды в пруд.??

либо с прудами что-то хотят делать и спустили воду.....по махимуму, кстати сток воды тоже происходит в магистральный коллектор под самой Балковской.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вы не обратили внимание,там вообще есть напор воды в пруд.??

----------


## Зайцева

Будьте добры, если вас не затруднит, подскажите где можно почитать про В.Ф. Докс? Кто это был?

пысы какое же было красивейшее здание

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

> Будьте добры, если вас не затруднит, подскажите где можно почитать про А.Ф. Докс? Кто это был?
> 
> пысы какое же было красивейшее здание


 http://sergekot.com/doks-viktor-fedorovich/

----------


## Зайцева

> http://sergekot.com/doks-viktor-fedorovich/


 Спасибо большое!

Уже исправила, неправильно указала имя - В.Ф.

----------


## OdGen

> Будьте добры, если вас не затруднит, подскажите где можно почитать про В.Ф. Докс? Кто это был?
> 
> пысы какое же было красивейшее здание


 *Виктор Федорович Докс* - известный общественный деятель Одессы, соратник Г.Г. Маразли как член городской управы (предшественник современного исполкома). *Анатолий Федорович Докс* - его родной брат, член одесского окружного суда, владелец снесенной дачи. Биография первого опубликована в книге Сергея Решетова и Ларисы Ижик *"Григорий Маразли. Честь паче почести"* (Одесса, 2012) на стр. 126-127 и после ее издания размещена по вышеуказанной ссылке на сайте Сергея Котелко, а биография второго ранее не публиковалась. Указанный автор написал историю дачи Докса (еще "при ее жизни"), а также биографию его владельца, этот текст вскоре будет размещен на том же сайте.

----------


## феерический

> Шмагай просто *феерический дебил*...


 Я тут не при чём!

----------


## tipaeta

У нашего города просто прекрасная архитектура. и вместо того, чтобы сохранить эту красоту, рушат старинные здания и строят торговые центры... скоро ничего не отстанется, от былой архитектуры

----------


## Парусник

Добрый вечер!

Наконец,удалось запечатлеть здание по Фонтанской дороге,38.
Слышал,что здеь располагалась подстанция трамвая.
может быть,кто-то владеет большей информацией? Спасибо!



P.S. Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям уважаемому Jorjicу!
Здоровья,Вам,на долгие лета!

----------


## Trs

Располагается по сей день.

----------


## Киров

Предполагаю,даже уверен,что к этому зданию примыкал разрушенный дом на фото.Неполная средняя школа.Снимок 1941 года.На табличке номер 120 практически читается,ну и предполагаю выше надпись "Краснова".Именно так в то время называлась "Черноморского казачества".На соседнем доме сейчас табличка с номером 116.

----------


## Sergey_L

На этом месте действительно были дома, вот только они были одинаковой высоты, одноэтажными. Это хорошо видно по теням от Солнца.

----------


## VOGUE88

> Добавлю позитивную нотку. Дом Руссова, что на Софиевской, 13 уже недели две как начались работы на фасаде.


 Интересно кто ведет работы.Если компания Шкрабова,Главстрой,то результаты будут патовые

----------


## Antique

> Добрый вечер!
> 
> Наконец,удалось запечатлеть здание по Фонтанской дороге,38.
> Слышал,что здеь располагалась подстанция трамвая.
> может быть,кто-то владеет большей информацией? Спасибо!


 .
 Я когда-то писал, впрочем у меня все равно новой информации с тех пор нет: http://wp.me/p1DJuy-10v

----------


## Polyakki

Еще одно здание недавно тихонько вывели из памятников архитектуры 
http://sergekot.com/mechnikova-chetnaya-storona/
Стоматологическая клиника медина на Мечникова, 2 (Дом Лехнера). Здание отреставрировано, даже после пожара пару лет назад полностью восстановили крышу. Врачей выселили три недели назад. Какая ждет его дальнейшая судьба пока узнать не удалось. Если у кого-то есть доступ к этой информации, расскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Antique

> Еще одно здание недавно тихонько вывели из памятников архитектуры


 В 1990-х здание имело охранный номер, то есть было в реестре. В списке памятников 2009 года номера почему-то нет, но странно каким образом здание перевели в выявленные памятники архитектуры, в чём сакральный смысл? Возможно тут имели место какие-то махинации, преступный сговор горсовета с Министерством культуры, например.

Три памятника в 2000-х годах памятников сменили по цепочке охранные номера, особняк Лерхе в результате этих действий вовсе потерял номер.

----------


## Antique

Оказывается к сносу готовят общежитие Пищевой академии 1933 года (Канатная ул., 116). Отличнейшее здание в стиле конструктивизма, лучшее, что есть в Одессе в этом стиле. И вот этой жемчужине архитектуры приходит конец.

Об этом здании писал я: https://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2012/09/04/одеса-гуртожиток-інституту-технолог/

Есть сведения и на Домофото: http://domofoto.ru/house/58193/


На его месте планируются здания ЖК "Мандарин":
http://uatalks.com/showthread.php?1064-ЖК-quot-Мандарин-quot-на-Канатній-122-7-*-24-п



Также под удар скорее всего попадут здания в начале Колонтаевской улицы, а именно один из самых высоких домов Молдаванки на Колонтаевской, 1, соседний № 3 и двухэтажный дом с трёхэтажным флигелем на Мечникова, 86: http://uatalks.com/showthread.php?1220-ЖК-на-Мечнікова-80-9-п. Непонятно ДПТ утвердили или нет.

----------


## victor.odessa

Подоляк Я.В. Моя Пересыпь.

http://www.online-documents.ru/2014/10/07/moya-peresyp.html

----------


## Trs

> Оказывается к сносу готовят общежитие Пищевой академии 1933 года (Канатная ул., 116). Отличнейшее здание в стиле конструктивизма, лучшее, что есть в Одессе в этом стиле. И вот этой жемчужине архитектуры приходит конец.
> 
> Об этом здании писал я: https://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2012/09/04/одеса-гуртожиток-інституту-технолог/
> 
> Есть сведения и на Домофото: http://domofoto.ru/house/58193/
> 
> 
> На его месте планируются здания ЖК "Мандарин":
> http://uatalks.com/showthread.php?1064-ЖК-quot-Мандарин-quot-на-Канатній-122-7-*-24-п
> ...


 Всё настолько плохо, что я даже не знаю, как это описать.

Отдельного пинка заслуживает убогое решение дома на Мечникова, 80 (почему им всем так хочется прилепить пилястры на фасад) — но я не думаю, что остальные дома нас приятно удивят.

----------


## Киров

Румыны едут на трамвае.Подписано"Одесса,1943 г".

----------


## Ёк Макарёк

Виды старой Одессы. Еще одна серия фото любимого города.

http://author.justevent.in.ua/vidy-staroj-odessy-chast-poslednyaya/

----------


## Киров

Попалось в газете за 1944 год.

----------


## *Изюмчик*

http://volnorez.com.ua/novosti/s-ulybkoj-ob-odesse-takie-raznye-mosty.html

----------


## Скруджжж

спасательную станцию на Ланжероне решили окончательно обезобразить

http://uatalks.com/showthread.php?66...96%D1%8F/page3

----------


## Полесов

Отсканировал Справочник "Одесса", Областное Издтельство, 1957
за ссылками в личку

----------


## kravshik

> Вложение 11656236Попалось в газете за 1944 год.


 

спасибо за такое необычное фото----да и что интересно,состав стоит на путях ,ныне не существующих,которые проходили вдоль Арт училища и Кадетского корпуса параллельно линии трамвая....
ЖД ветка шла на *артбатарею №38* которая находилась на *8 ст Б Ф*. по которой осуществлялось стр-во батарейного укрепления и подвоз боеприпасов,еще факт из-за этой жд ветки был закрыт маршрут трамвая *№26а* которая пересекала ЖД пути., кстати странно *линия 17,18*  не была закрыта....так как оказалась более значимой.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вложение 11626469Вложение 11626480Вложение 11626485Предполагаю,даже уверен,что к этому зданию примыкал разрушенный дом на фото.Неполная средняя школа.Снимок 1941 года.На табличке номер 120 практически читается,ну и предполагаю выше надпись "Краснова".Именно так в то время называлась "Черноморского казачества".На соседнем доме сейчас табличка с номером 116.


  Только не "Краснова", а "Красного".

----------


## OdGen

Взялись за дачу Анатра и Мищенко.

----------


## Скрытик

Случайно наткнулся - кусочек Одессы начала 90х, музыкальная пауза  :smileflag:  Не знал, что Тальков снимал клип в Одессе.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr57SfTk1VM

----------


## OdGen

В субботу собираются проводить субботник в оранжерее Маразли

https://www.facebook.com/events/1811881539093803/

http://kolokol.od.ua/2016/11/15/odessity-zapuskayut-proekt-po-reabilitatsii-oranzherei-dachi-marazli/

----------


## kravshik

> В субботу собираются проводить субботник в оранжерее Маразли
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1811881539093803/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kolokol.od.ua/2016/11/15/odes...dachi-marazli/


 если чуть дать пробелов над и под ссылкой ,они будут кликабельны--просто совет))

----------


## Киров

Возможно кому то будет интересно,начало 30-х годов." Поездом довезли до Одессы, на улицу Приморскую. Там через дорогу от Морского вокзала располагалось четырехэтажное здание одесского баржана (ночлежки – прим. ред.) Когда мы подъехали туда, братва из окон кричала нам: «Бегите! Тут смерть!» Более опытные беспризорники стали разбегаться, милиционеры стали их ловить, а я, сельский мальчик, стоял как вкопанный. Здание ночлежки охраняла милиция, как изнутри, так и снаружи. На первом этаже располагались старики, на втором – женщины, а третий и четвертый занимали дети, от грудных до 12 лет. Никаких кроватей не имелось, все спали прямо на полу. Кормили там варевом из крапивы или капусты, без крупы и картошки. Иногда выдавали одного вареного рака с куском хлеба, весом примерно 25-30 граммов. Часто пайку могли отобрать более сильные и организованные ребята. Так однажды чуть не случилось и со мной. Как раз выдали рака и хлеб, я нес еду в кармане, как вдруг на меня набросилась толпа. Но я сумел отбиться и успел запихнуть колючего рака, прямо в чешуе, в рот. А из хлеба, чтобы продлить удовольствие, я катал маленькие шарики, и разделял их на весь день. Смертность от голода уже тогда была очень высокой. Бывало, заснешь ночью, а утром твой сосед уже околел... Приходилось стаскивать трупы в мертвецкую – специально приспособленный сарай внизу."Полностью здесь.http://iremember.ru/memoirs/pekhotintsi/shkepov-aleksey-prokofevich/

----------


## Скрытик

> если чуть дать пробелов над и под ссылкой ,они будут кликабельны--просто совет))


 Неправильный совет. Что бы ссылки стали кликабельными нужно после отправки сообщения просто нажать "редактировать" и "сохранить", даже ничего не редактируя. Пробелы не помогут  :smileflag: 

Да, в цитатах они тоже становятся кликабельными.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Неправильный совет. Что бы ссылки стали кликабельными нужно после отправки сообщения просто нажать "редактировать" и "сохранить"....


 Кнопка "вставить ссылку" 
Больше никаких лишних телодвижений

Сорри за оффтоп

----------


## Vaud

теперь на очереди район 411-й батареи, который благодаря равнодушию местных жителей могут скоро застроить, а заодно проложить "хайвэй" через рощу батареи.
Пока еще есть возможность отстоять парк, принимайте участие!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1153507534731354/
https://vk.com/batary411

----------


## malyutka_e

Посмотрите, какие раньше сады были в одесских дворах. Это только Большая и Малая арнаутские, и то, часть.

----------


## Скрытик

> Посмотрите, какие раньше сады были в одесских дворах.
> 
> Вложение 11673789


 Почему были? Все от нас зависит.
В нашем дворе уже вырос очень интересный палисадник, со своими львами на стене и множество зеленых насаждений. Все (почти) жители принимают участие в озеленении. 
Правда портят ситуации закладки нарокомановские в садике, но мы с ними боремся...

----------


## Antique

Эти сады были призваны заполнить путое пространство дворов в те времена, когда населения в городе было немного. С течением времени во дворах появились строения и сады прекратили свое существование, правда а некоторых дворах были устроены небольшие палисадники.

----------


## Trs

Финиш. В башне-нахлобучке на углу Жуковского и Екатерининской разместилось архитектурное бюро. 
http://mayak.org.ua/zuckerbergs/office-of-the-month-how-are-architects-odessa/

----------


## Lively

Мой коллега, д.х.н. А.А. Яволовский рассказывал мне историю своей семьи, сопровождая повествование множеством фотографий. Фото, в основном, личные. Но некоторые из них могут быть интересными более широкому кругу читателей. С разрешения Аркадия Александровича я обнародую несколько фотографий, сопровождая каждую коротким комментарием.
Прадед по материнской линии. Одна набожная чешка дала обет, что ее сыновья будут священниками. Младший сын согласился с волей матери, а старший, Йозеф, принцип целибата не одобрял и сбежал в Российскую империю. Так в славном городе Одессе обосновался будущий Статский советник, преподаватель древних языков в третьей и пятой гимназиях Иосиф Войнар. 
 Он женился, в браке родились три дочери, одна из которых - бабушка А.А. 
На фото - она (без собачки) с одной из сестер. Эта фотография сделана в 1916 году. Вид берега настолько характерен, что без труда позволяет определить место съемки.
 Отцовская линия. Прадед работал на одном из предприятий, которые впоследствии объединились в Одесский судоремонтный завод. Мое внимание привлекла фотография, сделаная во время обеденного перерыва..  Прадед А.А. - вверху, в центре снимка.

----------


## Lively

Его сын тоже пошел по морской линии и работал судовым механиком. 
 Наши суда часто заходили в Германские порты. В один из таких заходов, немецкий фотограф сделал в Гамбурге фотографии. Снимки в хорошем разрешении, можно разглядеть лица. 
И пара фотографий, связанных с бабушкой А.А. по отцовской линии. Ее девичья фамилия Косовская. Работала костюмером, Сотрудничала с Одесскими театрами и кинофабрикой. На фото - рабочий момент выбора натуры. Снимок примерно 1926-1927 года. Скорее всего, где то на наших лиманах....
И еще одна фотография. Это награда в честь 10-летия Октябрьской революции. Порадовал, во-первых текст.. , а, во-вторых цепочка. Живы традиции Одесских ювелиров, живы...

----------


## Карамелька+

скажите,а санаторий ИМ. Горького на 16-ой фонтана,тоже кусочек откусили под застройки,или мне кажется? в молодости,он мне казался больше(

----------


## OdGen

> скажите,а санаторий ИМ. Горького на 16-ой фонтана,тоже кусочек откусили под застройки,или мне кажется? в молодости,он мне казался больше(


 Да, но не кусочек, а два кусищи. Хотели еще больше.

----------


## Antique

Кстати, а никто не знает, где на 14-й станции был детский сад? В книге Тимофиенко "Відрождення Одеси" приводится фотография, да и в справочниках он упоминается.

Фонтанская лор., 159 http://domofoto.ru/house/89615/ но под этим адресом и сан. Солнечный и какой-то пионерский лагерь. к северу от санатория был какой-то забор, сейчас все настроено, да и к югу что-то было.

----------


## OdGen

Я знаю, т.к. ходил в этот детский сад.
Слева направо располагались туберкулезный санаторий "Солнечный", сразу за ним детский сад, далее - пионерский лагерь, далее - санаторий "Горького".
Мозаичный забор детского сада, приведенный в книге Тимофеенко, я еще успел сфотографировать (примерно в 2004 г.). Бывший пионерский лагерь и часть территории санатория начали застраивать в 2002-2003 годах.

----------


## Arkhistratig

Был и детский сад и и фанерные "дачки" ЮТТУ (Южного трамвайно - троллейбусного управления Одессы), а потом землицу возле моря "раздерибанили" и раздали под застройку домов сильным "мира сего", ну и денежным, конечно. А для детей с отклонениями в психическом развитии выстроили высокий забор, что бы они из-за него не выглядывали и не портили жизнь и окружающий пейзаж нуворишей.

----------


## Trs

> ЮТТУ (Южного трамвайно - троллейбусного управления Одессы)


 Что это?

----------


## Richard

ОТТУ наверное

----------


## Карамелька+

> Мой коллега, д.х.н. А.А. Яволовский рассказывал мне историю своей семьи, сопровождая повествование множеством фотографий. Фото, в основном, личные. Но некоторые из них могут быть интересными более широкому кругу читателей. С разрешения Аркадия Александровича я обнародую несколько фотографий, сопровождая каждую коротким комментарием.
> Прадед по материнской линии. Одна набожная чешка дала обет, что ее сыновья будут священниками. Младший сын согласился с волей матери, а старший, Йозеф, принцип целибата не одобрял и сбежал в Российскую империю. Так в славном городе Одессе обосновался будущий Статский советник, преподаватель древних языков в третьей и пятой гимназиях Иосиф Войнар. ]


  как прикольно))) сбегаю счас сфоткаю тоже фото нашла,выложу,это семья,что жила в моем доме(нашли при ремонте,лет 8 назад,вот храню,рука не поднимается выбросить в мусор таку красу))))))это фото меня,просто умиляет)

----------


## Киров

Оккупация.

----------


## Скруджжж

второе фото похоже на Новощепной ряд

----------


## Jaak Logus

> второе фото похоже на Новощепной ряд


 Более 70-ти лет прошло, а там та же торговля с земли.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Более 70-ти лет прошло, а там та же торговля с земли.


  как и блошиный рынок возле Староконки 
http://yangur.livejournal.com/79266.html

----------


## chereshny1958

Посмотрите это грустное видео...
http://vedomosti-ua.com/44793-kak-umiraet-odessa-video.html

----------


## Скруджжж

https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/15289194_659432250902237_2934180326295856792_o.jpg
Скажите, это здание ещё существует?

Уже увидел ответ:
"*Oleg Kreposnyak* Кстати, первая и единственная фотография этого здания (Мечникова, 32) на данный момент."

----------


## Полесов

отсканировал "Есть город у моря..."
заявки в личку

Есть город у моря. 
Краеведческий сборник
 1990 Издательство: Маяк 
В сборнике краеведческих, научно-популярных очерков рассказывается о новых страницах 200-летней истории Одессы, связанных с развитием города и края, с пребыванием в городе известных ученых, писателей, художников. В книгу включены также отрывки из мемуаров, путевых заметок об Одессе известных писателей, фрагментов из антикварной книжной "Одессики".

----------


## Киров

Пожалуйста,помогите определить место."Базарный день в Одессе".1918 г.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вложение 11710911Пожалуйста,помогите определить место."Базарный день в Одессе".1918 г.


 Преображенская - Дерибасовская.

----------


## Ёк Макарёк

Зимняя Одесса в разные времена.  http://author.justevent.in.ua/zimnyaya-odessa-v-raznye-vremena/

----------


## Lively

> Зимняя Одесса в разные времена.  http://author.justevent.in.ua/zimnyaya-odessa-v-raznye-vremena/


 Подписи к фото, мягко говоря, удивляют...."Мост Потона" - это попытка так пошутить? (Это подпись к фото Строгановского моста, причем написано именно "Потона".) Или последствие гололеда ноября 1902 года у городской ТС. - "Электрификация"...

----------


## Скрытик

Да, знаток Одессы еще тот )))

----------


## Ёк Макарёк

> Подписи к фото, мягко говоря, удивляют...."Мост Потона" - это попытка так пошутить? (Это подпись к фото Строгановского моста, причем написано именно "Потона".) Или последствие гололеда ноября 1902 года у городской ТС. - "Электрификация"...


 Мне были интересны фото, подписи под ними прочел только после вашего поста))) Все-таки Патона)) присмотритесь.

----------


## Lively

> Мне были интересны фото, подписи под ними прочел только после вашего поста))) Все-таки Патона)) присмотритесь.


 Да, действительно. Шрифт такой, что легко спутать. Сорри. Но сути дела это не меняет. Какое отношение это имя имеет к Строгановскому мосту? Подписи не ко всем фотографиям. И, похоже, что копипастеру нечего сказать..А фото все хорошие. И взяты из подборки Якова Гоппа. Одну из представленных мне пришлось технически ретушировать в свое время...

----------


## Ёк Макарёк

> Да, действительно. Шрифт такой, что легко спутать. Сорри. Но сути дела это не меняет. Какое отношение это имя имеет к Строгановскому мосту? Подписи не ко всем фотографиям. И, похоже, что копипастеру нечего сказать..А фото все хорошие. И взяты из подборки Якова Гоппа. Одну из представленных мне пришлось технически ретушировать в свое время...


 Я не знаю, какое это имя имеет к Строгановскому мосту, я не знаю, почему нет подписи ко всем фотографиям. Я не знаю, в какое время вы технически ретушировали одну из представленных. Да, копипастер взял их из подборки Якова Гоппа.

----------


## Trs

А ещё две в сеть в своё время выкладывал я. И всюду подписывал автора.

----------


## Jorjic

> А ещё две в сеть в своё время выкладывал я. И всюду подписывал автора.


 Сейчас это уже по-моему считается дурным тоном. Ну а убирать логотипы – это само собой разумеется.

----------


## Полесов

Клуб имени Иванова.
Алексеевская площадь 3
Сейчас на этом месте здание МТС 



Отсканировал книжку 1963 года про завод Январского Восстания 
за ссылкой в личку

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Клуб имени Иванова.
> Алексеевская площадь 3
> Сейчас на этом месте здание МТС


 Похоже, что дерево слева еще на месте.

----------


## Полесов

минутный ролик про одесских алкашей
судя по автобусам, примерно 70ее гг. 
примерно Красный Крест

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYDdgo21XPg

----------


## Спокойствие

В РФ опубликовали ещё несколько фотографий.
https://russiainphoto.ru/





А здесь- ошиблись с улицей.

----------


## Antique

Как-то автор реставрации герба на Садовой, 4 выкладывал видео с гербом в неподходящей теме, а сюда кажется не перенёс. Вот это видео: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RFFXxXTKkk

----------


## OdGen

На Садовой, 4. Также стоит посмотреть его видео о реставрации "Анастасии"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIHH4AokEzg&t=5s

Реставратор Олег Вадюла

----------


## Jorjic

На нас неотвратимо надвигается очередное благодеяние хозяев города. 
Помнится, в моем послевоенном детстве была такая приговорка: "Беги воруй пока трамваи ходят". Судя по всему, эти трамваи еще как ходят и не собираются останавливаться.

----------


## Jorjic

Так оформлен вход во флигель в глубине двора. Нет, чтобы просто прорубить дверной проем и вставить простую дверь.

Вот всё у вас, как на параде. Салфетку — туда, галстук — сюда. Да «извините», да «пожалуйста-мерси». А так, чтобы по-настоящему — это нет. Мучаете сами себя, как при царском режиме.©

Я понимаю, что когда-то первоначально этот дом, возможно, был основным, но все-таки...

----------


## Маракеш

Да, это конечно замечательная и просто прекрасная тема для рубрики. "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять". Но пока мы все тут мило переписываемся, еще чуть-чуть и мы потеряем один из редчайших памятников нашей истории - Зеленый театр в парке Шевченко. Вот эта ужасная *новость*.
Мы провели с семьей там все лето. Если наша "любимая" власть отдаст под застройку ТАКОЙ ОБЪЕКТ, то народного возмущения не избежать. Только один вопрос: сколько можно? Когда они остановятся?

----------


## Trs

Она уже отдала его под застройку. А народ слопает всё.

----------


## Маракеш

Не забывайте, 
что волонтеры сделали с Зеленым театром. 
Никто не в праве разрушать это.
 Никто.

----------


## Antique

> Да, это конечно замечательная и просто прекрасная тема для рубрики. "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять". Но пока мы все тут мило переписываемся, еще чуть-чуть и мы потеряем один из редчайших памятников нашей истории - Зеленый театр в парке Шевченко. Вот эта ужасная *новость*.
> Мы провели с семьей там все лето. Если наша "любимая" власть отдаст под застройку ТАКОЙ ОБЪЕКТ, то народного возмущения не избежать. Только один вопрос: сколько можно? Когда они остановятся?


 Ну его, этот театр, ведь пока вы за него боретесь застройщик слопает подлинный "ТАКОЙ ОБЪЕКТ" - корпус фабрики общества французской ваксы на Головковской, а он в разы ценнее.

Просто с театра интерес шкурный - в нём можно развлекаться, а фабрика ж для эстетики и истории, с него рядовому обывателю прока нет, там ни хлеба ни зрелищ.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Ну его, этот театр, ведь пока вы за него боретесь застройщик слопает подлинный "ТАКОЙ ОБЪЕКТ" - *корпус фабрики общества французской ваксы на Головковской*, а он в разы ценнее.
> 
> Просто с театра интерес шкурный - в нём можно развлекаться, а фабрика ж для эстетики и истории, с него рядовому обывателю прока нет, там ни хлеба ни зрелищ.


 а где этот корпус? В составе зданий Холодмаша?

----------


## Antique

> а где этот корпус? В составе зданий Холодмаша?


 Был в составе, но потом южные корпуса выделили в отдельное предприятие. Там на самом деле несколько старых, но только этот эффектный, достойный сохранения не только потому, что он досоветский, но и весьма выдающийся по внешнему виду.

Есть еще админкорпус начала ХХ века и корпус 1930-х годов, но первый прост, а второй жутко перестроен, хотя водруженая позднее в круглое окно металлическая решетка привлекает внимание.

----------


## Melomanka

> хотя водруженая позднее в круглое окно металлическая решетка привлекает внимание.


 Вы это имеете в виду?

----------


## Antique

> Вы это имеете ввилу


 Ну да, там больше ничего подобного нет. Мне сложно сказать изначально там окнл было либо потом появилось. Фаад совсем после перестроен непонятный, там похоже часть настроена, что-то наверное разобрано.... А правее тех же 1930-х жилой дом.

----------


## OdGen

Для любителей старинных особняков (пака таковые еще остались).

Началась стройка на 7-й станции Фонтана в границах Клубничного переулка, Фонтанской дороги, Посмитного. Огорожен участок и работает экскаватор за домами 59 и 61 по Фонтанской дороге. Забор установили впритык к бывшему "Имексбанку", который, как мы предполагаем, дача Хартуляри. Там был пустырь, в конце которого тоже имеется перестроенная старая дача, ее видно и от входа в бывший банк, и с Посмитного, а подойти можно, зайдя с Кулубничного переулка и пройдя мимо котельной до конца - адрес Клубничный пер., 20.

----------


## vado

Это они лепку утепляют? Теперь на долго сохранится !)))

----------


## Antique

Горсовету пора давно руки оторвать за отсутствие надзора за такой деятельностью.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Это они лепку утепляют? Теперь на долго сохранится !)))


  дали бы ссылку, где фото взяли https://www.facebook.com/groups/moidomodessa/permalink/720928491390071/

----------


## OdGen

Заявление Тарпана http://www.vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/37093.php

----------


## Скруджжж

> Заявление Тарпана http://www.vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/37093.php


 большие сомнения в платежеспособности Тарпана. Анонсированное окончание работ в отеле Б. Московская не происходит, Империал не строится. Откуда средства ещё и на дом Руссова?

----------


## kengooo

Сентябрь 1953г.

----------


## kengooo

Сентябрь 1953г.

----------


## феерический

Может кому для альбомов пригодится. Фото мои, раньше нигде не выкладывались.

----------


## Jorjic

Похоже, кто-то заинтересовался развалинами мечети на Ланжероновском спуске. Притащили громадный мусорный котейнер, слегка покорежив лестницу, открыли маленькую деревянную дверь в стене (которую я никогда не видел открытой) и тачками вытаскивают оттуда мусор.

----------


## Antique

> Похоже, кто-то заинтересовался развалинами мечети на Ланжероновском спуске. Притащили громадный мусорный котейнер, слегка покорежив лестницу, открыли маленькую деревянную дверь в стене (которую я никогда не видел открытой) и тачками вытаскивают оттуда мусор.


  Две недели назад было такое же положение вещей.

----------


## Скрытик

Главное, что бы не сносить собрались...

----------


## Jorjic

> Главное, что бы не сносить собрались...


 Сносить там практически нечего. Вот что они надумали там реконструировать?

----------


## Скрытик

Сносить остатки и построил 24х этажный дом. Как на пл. Льва Толстого. С них станется (((

----------


## Kamin

На этом месте собирались построить гостиницу (этажность не помню), и под стоянку забрать у литмузея двор! Это еще с гурвицевских времен разборки.Потом устоялось и вот опять шевеление!

----------


## Antique

Если бы собирались построить что-то новое, то снесли бы, а потом уже весь мусор убрали, но стены не трогают, значит скорее всего планируется реконструкция.

----------


## zdarova

Бывает хожу там с/на работу уже много больших контейнеров мусора оттуда вывезли. Летсницу конечно покорежили знатно в том месте где выгружают контейнер.

----------


## Спокойствие

"Архітектура Радянської України".№5 1940 г
Новий будинок дитячого садка в Одесі.

----------


## Antique

Когда-то был в теме. Определили, что это на Белинского / Б. Арнаутской. Разрушен (кто-то даже вспомнил руины).

----------


## gus fraba

Сегодня вконтакте выложили. Не могу место узнать. 
Пишут тридцатые года

----------


## Скруджжж

> Сегодня вконтакте выложили. Не могу место узнать. 
> Пишут тридцатые года


 баян. Это Толстого 32, вид на Гулевую\Толстого.
Вчера в этом доме был сильный пожар https://www.facebook.com/alexandr.si...43892825743997

----------


## gus fraba

Спасибо за ответ. А ролеты на окне слева тоже обсуждали?

----------


## Скруджжж

> Спасибо за ответ. А ролеты на окне слева тоже обсуждали?


  не припомню. Но аналогичные долгое время стояли рядом в школе№ 107

----------


## pes4inka

> Если бы собирались построить что-то новое, то снесли бы, а потом уже весь мусор убрали, но стены не трогают, значит скорее всего планируется реконструкция.


 интересно, что горсовет нигде не публикует своих планов по реконструкции или сносу тех или иных объектов

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> не припомню. Но аналогичные долгое время стояли рядом в школе№ 106


 Может все-таки 107?))

----------


## Kamin

Такие ролеты можно увидеть во дворе по ул. Троицкой № 60, слева, большие, а таблички изготовителя увы утрачены. Я успел сфотографировать пока их не сняли. Выкладывал на Одессастори.
Всех поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом! Здоровья, радости, удачи и мира. А нашей любимой Одессе становиться краше! ))

----------


## Скрытик

ОдессаСтори временно не работает, починю после праздников. Сорри...
Всех с наступающим Новым Годом!!!

----------


## Скруджжж

> Может все-таки 107?))


 да, исправил

----------


## Карамелька+

Лета уже хочется))

----------


## bq

> Похоже, кто-то заинтересовался развалинами мечети на Ланжероновском спуске. Притащили громадный мусорный котейнер, слегка покорежив лестницу, открыли маленькую деревянную дверь в стене (которую я никогда не видел открытой) и тачками вытаскивают оттуда мусор.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Нашёл вот такой альбом с Обувного объединения.

Если кому-то интересно отсканирую фотографии с него.

----------


## VicTur

Совсем чуть-чуть Одессы 1995 года: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__2C8J9Si8o.

----------


## Viacheslaw

Для всех любителей истории. 
*Скан оккупационных газет "Молва", "Одесса", "Одесский листок" за 1941-1944 гг.* 
Большинство экземпляров этих газет отсканированы, распознаны. *Работает поиск*, в т.ч. изображений.



> *МОЛВА*
> 
> Мова видання: Російська
> Місце видання: Одеса
> Доступні дати: 01.12.1942 - 20.02.1944
> Доступні номери: 337
> 
>  Ежедневная информационная газета.
> Газета виходила в Одесі у 1942–1944 роках.
> ...


 


> *ОДЕССКАЯ ГАЗЕТА*
> 
> Мова видання: Російська
> Місце видання: Одеса
> Доступні дати: 26.10.1941 - 17.03.1944
> Доступні номери: 567
> 
> Газета Одесского муниципалитета.
> Газета виходила в Одесі у 1941–1944 роках тричі на тиждень, згодом – щоденно.
> ...


 


> *ОДЕССА*
> 
> Мова видання: Російська
> Місце видання: Одеса
> Доступні дати: 08.09.1942 - 31.10.1943
> Доступні номери: 287
> 
>  Ежедневная информационная газета.
> Газета виходила в Одесі у 1942–1943 роках.
> ...


 Делитесь находками!

----------


## Antique

> Нашёл вот такой альбом с Обувного объединения.
> Вложение 11794050
> Если кому-то *интересно* отсканирую фотографии с него.


 Интересно!

----------


## Скрытик

Всем интересно. 
По прежнему предлагаю любому желающему присоединиться к проекту ОдессаСтори. Как на правах пользователя, так и на правах администратора, каким был увы, покинувший проект, Брассл...
В отличие от аналогичных проектов, которые плодятся как грибы, на моем не было и никогда не будет ни рекламы ни баннеров.

----------


## exse

Одесса 17.09.41:

----------


## Viktoz

Так выглядит Потемкинская лестница - наши дни: без слез не глянешь...



ЗЫ. Стащил с фейсбука

----------


## Скруджжж

> ЗЫ. Стащил с фейсбука


 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Алик Савенков

Фото с альбома.


Детский комбинат.

Ещё детский комбинат.

Директор обувного объединения Ларчик С.К.

Заседание общественного бюро нормирования.

----------


## Киров

Фото времён Транснистрии.1941-1942.

----------


## Саша64



----------


## OdGen

*Новострои Одессы сползают в море (видео)*
http://www.segodnya.ua/regions/odessa/novostroi-odessy-spolzayut-v-more-791437.html

----------


## Richard

Да и пес с ними. Если море заберет себе это уродство - буду только рад. Ну а те, кто смогли себе их позволить купить - купят другие.

----------


## Antique

> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/l/t1.0-9/16298512_1842414509367018_4789905484698529777_n.jp  g?oh=9c9f5f20cc4ed8aac9321f2211117edf&oe=594A11B6


 Эта тема с сопротивляющимся женихом раньше была очень популярна.

----------


## Саша64

> Эта тема с сопротивляющимся женихом раньше была очень популярна.


 Меня дверь впечатлила... Сразу создаёт свадебное настроение ..

----------


## Алик Савенков

Здравпункт предприятия.

Коллектив худ.самодеятельности.

Раскройный цех

Столовая

Творческое объединение НТО-ОКБ

Общежитие на ул.Терешковой,36

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

добрый вечер! Помогите, пожалуйста, с фотографией двора с фонтаном, на Островидова-Старопортофранковской, где жили, кажется, румынские офицеры, на одессастори не могу найти её

----------


## Jaak Logus

http://mayak.org.ua/zuckerbergs/a-very-difficult-test555-on-knowledge-of-the-details-of-the-architecture-of-odessa/

Тест на знание архитектуры Одессы. 10/23

----------


## Саша64



----------


## Antique

Недавно подвернулась фотография с левым полуциркульным домом м афишей спектакля "Семейный ужин в половине второго". Советская, 1970 - 1980-е годы наверное:

----------


## Алик Савенков

И последняя партия фотографий из альбома к 50-летию Обувной фабрики

Техническая библиотека

Центральный вход

Художественная библиотека

Цех №3

Цех по производству обуви

Цех по производству обуви

----------


## Lushiya

http://yangur.livejournal.com/425838.html

Вот .

Архив Алексея Перминова. Одесса. 1984-1989.

----------


## Саша64

Тираспольская...

----------


## Antique

Похоже графитчик умеет рисовать только морду тигра, и то хорошо, если не по трафарету. А туловище очень непропорцональное. Мини тигр.

----------


## феерический

> Похоже графитчик умеет рисовать только морду тигра, и то хорошо, если не по трафарету. А туловище очень непропорцональное. Мини тигр.


 мне кажется что это неудачный ракурс. обратите внимание на угол

----------


## Antique

> мне кажется что это неудачный ракурс. обратите внимание на угол


 Максимум 45. Другие части тела не кажутся искажёнными.

Если сравнить с конкретной фотографией: http://www.tepid.ru/images/bengal-tiger-2.jpg то на рисунке большая голова и тощие ноги.

----------


## Саша64



----------


## Antique

Никто случайно не помнит, была ли на Одессастори в неопознанном фотография где был запечатлён фрагмент здания с подписью подобной: 25-летие детской дешёвой столовой" или что-то в этом роде? Не могу найти, но будто бы была раньше в неопознанном.

----------


## Спокойствие

Кто подскажет-это Пушкинская 27?

----------


## Киров

На Ямской 84.Ныне Новосельского.

----------


## Kamin

Интересные фото Одессы https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/grachov45/album/193391/view/1188268?ncrnd=4400

----------


## Людмила_Т

Замечательная фотография с фб
коммент под фото:
Оперный уже есть значит снято после 1887, а рельсов конки еще нет, значит до 1890

----------


## Trs

Конка на Ришельевской появилась в 1880 году. Брусчатка засвечена и её рельсы не видны.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Конка на Ришельевской появилась в 1880 году. Брусчатка засвечена и её рельсы не видны.


 Саша, сегодня вроде как увидел фотоподтверждение, что на Ришельевской конка была уже в 1878г. Выложу у себя в жж.

----------


## Trs

Так там не фото датировано, а медаль фотографа на выставке в Париже.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Так там не фото датировано, а медаль фотографа на выставке в Париже.


 Спасибо за разъяснение!

----------


## Саша64

222 ЛЕТА назад, 7 февраля 1795г. по приказу императрицы Екатерины II порт Хаджибей был переименован в Одессу. Опять нет повода не выпить...

----------


## Алик Савенков

> 222 ЛЕТА назад, 7 февраля 1795г. по приказу императрицы Екатерины II порт Хаджибей был переименован в Одессу. Опять нет повода не выпить...


 Про выпить - это правильно! А вот приказ императрицы Екатерины II где ты видел? Поделись!!!

----------


## Саша64

> Про выпить - это правильно! А вот приказ императрицы Екатерины II где ты видел? Поделись!!!


 Википедия )
Точные даты, правда, разнятся (
Живьем приказа не видел...каюсь...

----------


## Киров

Попалось.

----------


## Полесов

тут могут быть одесские фото... не проверял...
в любом случае посмотреть интересно...




> Обнаружен самый грандиозный и полностью неизученный пласт архивных фотографий СССР, снятых профессором Виргинского университета (1949-1991, США) Томасом Хаммондом на протяжении пары десятилетий - с конца 1950-х до начала 1980-х.
> 
> Хаммонд бывал в Москве, Ленинграде, Киеве, Ярославле, Риге, Самарканде, Пятигорске и еще нескольких городах. И в его объектив попадало то, что другие иностранцы, а также все жители СССР по разным причинам не снимали. 
> 
> 
> https://virginia.app.box.com/v/HammondSlidesCREEES - 2885 слайдов общим весом в 9,5 ГБ.

----------


## Lushiya

> Про выпить - это правильно! А вот приказ императрицы Екатерины II где ты видел? Поделись!!!


 Сам приказ я не видела  :smileflag:  Но ,читала про него не раз.Там были такие слова:"Приказываю,сечь плетьми тех,кто Одессу, Ханжибеем  называет"
Это он касался купцов, они в своих торговых документах, упорно указывали "Ханжибей"  :smileflag:

----------


## Киров

Вот ещё из этой серии.Хорошо показана будущая Аллея Славы.

----------


## Сотис

Добрый вечер! Отдам в хорошие руки справочник Золотые страницы, Одесса за 1997 год.

*Отдала, спасибо всем за проявленный интерес.*

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Википедия )
> Точные даты, правда, разнятся (
> Живьем приказа не видел...каюсь...


 Принято.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Сам приказ я не видела  Но ,читала про него не раз.Там были такие слова:"Приказываю,сечь плетьми тех,кто Одессу, Ханжибеем  называет"
> Это он касался купцов, они в своих торговых документах, упорно указывали "Ханжибей"


 Меня интересует сам приказ, а не мифы.

----------


## 115117

неплохой архивчик попался.В том числе и пару фото нашего города.
Если уже было,извините)
https://digitalcollections.nypl.org/search/index?utf8=%E2%9C%93&keywords=odessa#

----------


## vado

Известные одесситы потребовали от премьер-министра остановить работы на Потемкинской лестнице
В обращении говорится о ситуации с реставрацией памятников истории и архитектуры Одессы вообще и некачественном ремонте лестницы в частности; также выдвигается ряд требований.

http://mayak.org.ua/news/famous-odes...temkin-stairs/

----------


## kravshik

и что предлагают известные Одесситы----что, просто так все оставить и бросить....

какие есть варианты....

----------


## bq

_- Вы знаете, наша Циля - архитектор...
- Да, и шо она строит?
- Она ходит по Дерибасовской и строит из себя девочку.
_
Кто то ходит по Приморскому и строит из себя архитектора...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

на паблике "Одесса как она есть" подняли тему снесённой бани на Гаванной, можно ли увидеть на фото, какой она была? 
И вроде как что-то в процессе преобразования (во что, правда) двух корпусов на Гагарина (напротив администрации) советской постройки "с вымпелами", крыши уже разобрали..Их будут сносить или переделывать во что-то?

----------


## Kamin

С детства знал баню № 2, на Гаванной. Особой выразительности она внешне не имела и не думаю, что есть фото. Одна их мраморных ванн из этой бани стоит в Горсаду около ресторана"Кларабара". Баня была одноэтажная. Справа от входа находились общие отделения - женское и мужское. Слева - отделение с ванными комнатами.  В общем зале по периметру были сделаны цементные полки-скамейки и в центре были тоже такие же. В кранах - горячая, холодная вода. Каждый клиент раздевался, вещи закрывались в отдельном шкафчике, причем задвижку закрывал клиент сам, а вот открывал потом банщик. Получали оцинкованный тазик - (шайку, так привык слышать). Перед мытьем кипятком окатывали тазик и то место на скамье, где будут садиться. В конце отделения были три душевых крана. Процесс мытья как и дома в тазиках. Только разве что не думаешь о подогреве воды и уборке пролитой на пол воды. Стоило это удовольствие - 20 копеек. Можно было взять за отдельную плату простынь для вытирания.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Одна их мраморных ванн из этой бани стоит в Горсаду около ресторана"Кларабара".


 У ванны выросли ноги 
Не вижу я ее в последнее время (

----------


## arkoh

В общем отделении все было отделано мрамором. Бетонные скамьи были в бане ном. 14 на Ришельевской. Стоило удовольствие 14 коп. Ванные номера в бане ном. 2 состояли из двух помещений: раздевалки и мыльной, где собственно стояла ванна и еще у стены был душ.

----------


## kravshik

> на паблике "Одесса как она есть" подняли тему снесённой бани на Гаванной, можно ли увидеть на фото, какой она была? 
> И вроде как что-то в процессе преобразования (во что, правда) двух корпусов на Гагарина (напротив администрации) советской постройки "с вымпелами", крыши уже разобрали..Их будут сносить или переделывать во что-то?


 это же бывшие военные казармы,таки да интересно,что с ними будут делать дальше....

вроде как собираются реконструировать,---хотя сейчас уже не поймешь -где процент правды.

хотя такое здание вроде крепкое,главное чтобы при реконструкции его не испохабили.



Фото Евгения Сокольского

----------


## Киров

Из Одноклассников.Походу торчит Кирха...а дальше всё-фантазии не хватает...Переулок Топольского ?Не похоже.

----------


## Lively

Отзеркалим фотографию. Вроде бы переулок Топольского. Снимок весьма старый. А современное здание института связи построено в 1953 году.

----------


## Спокойствие

> это же бывшие военные казармы


 http://rupor.od.ua/news/CHto-ge-budet-na-meste-byvshih-shtabov-tyla-i-vo-040011




> Отзеркалим фотографию. Вложение 11879666Вроде бы переулок Топольского. Снимок весьма старый. А современное здание института связи построено в 1953 году.


  Училище св. Павла?

----------


## Lively

> Училище св. Павла?


 Я не уверен в том, что именно это здание относилось к училищу св. Павла. Да, училище находилось там, где сейчас корпус ОНАС им. А.С. Попова, но, вроде бы, в той части, которая выходит на Лютеранский переулок. Это подтверждала и мама моего приятеля Елена Витальевна. Она родилась в 1921 году в профессорской семье, отец посчитал необходимым учить ее немецкому языку методом "полного погружения" и отдал ее в школу №38, которая располагалась на площадях училища. В этой школе даже гардеробщик (которого звали герр Людвиг (или Фриц, уже точно не помню детали ее рассказа) говорили исключительно на немецком языке. Стоит ли дополнительно говорить об уровне владения немецким языком Еленой Витальевной?. Всю жизнь она проработала преподавателем немецкого в нашем пединституте. А когда в 60-е годы в город приехал известный сексолог профессор Нойберт с супругой, Е.В. попросили быть сопровождающей - переводчиком на все время пребывания почтенной пары. Так, вот, вернемся к теме. Е.В. утверждала, что школа числилась по Лютеранскому переулку. В войну квартал сильно пострадал и, только в 1953 году на месте развалин построили здание нынешней академии связи.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 11879659Из Одноклассников.Походу торчит Кирха...а дальше всё-фантазии не хватает...Переулок Топольского ?Не похоже.


 Вообще-то это на Фейсбуке владелец фотографий лично их выкладывает: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1307951019284977&set=gm.1570455579648666&type=3&theater

----------


## Antique

> Я не уверен в том, что именно это здание относилось к училищу св. Павла.


 В любом случае к приходу Лютеранской церкви это здание относилось. Да и что ещё тут могло быть, если не училище, толком не помню у общины каких-то других значительных заведений по этому адресу. К тому же одно другому не мешает - вход был расположен в здании по Лютеранскому переулку, а это, допустим, пристроенный корпус.

К тому же в училище св. Павла в 1915/16 годах училось 512 человек, тогда как в любой государственной гимназии училось немногим более 300 человек. То есть количество помещений в училище св. Павла должно значительно превышать количество помещений, чем, скажем в 5-й гимназии в Гимназическом переулке. По-этому не удивительно, что училище занимает несколько зданий по периметру участка.

----------


## Скрытик

Если кому интересно, починил ОдессаСтори. 3 дня бился. Обновил PHP называется

----------


## Спокойствие

> Я не уверен в том, что именно это здание относилось к училищу св. Павла.


  Троцкий, в автобиографии пишет, что там ещё был и сиротский дом.

"При церкви св. Павла существовал сиротский дом. *Для него был выделен угол нашего училищного двора.*  В синей застиранной парусине, мальчики из приюта появлялись на дворе с нерадостными лицами, уныло бродили в своем углу и понуро поднимались по лестнице к себе. Несмотря на то что двор был общий и сиротский угол ничем не был отгорожен, реалисты и "воспитанники", как они назывались, представляли два совершенно замкнутых мира. Я пробовал раза два заговаривать с мальчиками в синей парусине, но они отвечали угрюмо, нехотя и торопились вернуться к себе: у них был строгий наказ не вмешиваться в дела реалистов. Так, в течение семи лет я гулял на этом дворе и не знал имени ни одного из сирот. Пастор Биннеман, надо полагать, благословлял их в начале года по сокращенному требнику.

В той части двора, которая примыкала к сиротскому дому, высились сложные гимнастические приспособления: кольца, шесты, лестницы, вертикальные и наклонные, трапеции, параллельные брусья и прочее."(с)

----------


## Lively

Да, Вы нашли хорошее свидетельство. Я тоже, кроме вышеописанного, встречал еще упоминание, что училище располагалось именно в правой части . Кроме того, на снимках LW 1941 года на месте нынешнего здания ОНАС просматриваются три отдельных крыши зданий.

----------


## kravshik

> Всем интересно. 
> По прежнему предлагаю любому желающему присоединиться к проекту ОдессаСтори. Как на правах пользователя, так и на правах администратора, каким был увы, покинувший проект, Брассл...
> В отличие от аналогичных проектов, которые плодятся как грибы, на моем не было и никогда не будет ни рекламы ни баннеров.


 Спасибо за восстановление---сделал очень нужное  и здравое дело.



" на моем не было и никогда не будет ни рекламы ни баннеров.",--тоже приятно.

----------


## Antique

> Троцкий, в автобиографии пишет, что там ещё был и сиротский дом.
> 
> "При церкви св. Павла существовал сиротский дом. [B]Для него был выделен угол нашего училищного двора. В той части двора, которая примыкала к сиротскому дому, высились сложные гимнастические приспособления: кольца, шесты, лестницы, вертикальные и наклонные, трапеции, параллельные брусья и прочее."(с)


 Но насколько большой был сиротский дом. Есть же ещё малые здания по Топольского и Лютеранскому. Сиротские дома были в основном небольшими, тем более, что если бы сиротский дом занимал все здание, то тут не угол, а уж и весь двор бы занять пришлось.

----------


## Antique

> Кроме того, на снимках LW 1941 года на месте нынешнего здания ОНАС просматриваются три отдельных крыши зданий.


 Три крыши могут быть, если здания имеют разные размеры и/или этажность, но в функциональном плане это не доказывает изолированность помещений или разное назначение.

----------


## Фрекен Бок

> это же бывшие военные казармы,таки да интересно,что с ними будут делать дальше....
> 
> вроде как собираются реконструировать,---хотя сейчас уже не поймешь -где процент правды.
> 
> хотя такое здание вроде крепкое,главное чтобы при реконструкции его не испохабили.
> 
> 
> 
> Фото Евгения Сокольского


 После реконструкции на месте воинской части вырастут 4 дома по 24 этажа в каждом. Квартиры уже продают

----------


## Antique

Насколько я помню, дома будут строятся во дворе, кажется даже строительство уже началось.

----------


## Ranke

> Насколько я помню, дома будут строятся во дворе, кажется даже строительство уже началось.


 Строительство там на марше. Оба 3-х этажных здания по фасаду, что пр. Гагарина, 19 и ** останутся. И вроде как за военными... Территория им принадлежит с 1951 года. Военный городок №186 (войсковая часть 54371) Историческая одноэтажная халупа по пр. Гагарина, 21 сносится. Садик №300 расширяется...




Материал от застройщика (см. фото и визуализация / панорамное видео)
Ход строительства можно посматривать здесь.

----------


## Скрытик

Там был очень красивый, зеленый дворик. Смотрел там квартиру в конце 90х. Жаль, уж не будет (((

----------


## Antique

Дворик - бывший плац.

----------


## Bugsy Siegel

> и что предлагают известные Одесситы----что, просто так все оставить и бросить....
> 
> какие есть варианты....


 Отстранить от работ наших рукожопых строителей, наказать мерзавцев по чьей прихоти уничтожают лицо города и передать восстановление лестницы западной компании. (пока не поздно)

----------


## Скрытик

> Дворик - бывший плац.


 Я попутал с "конюшнями" в Шампанском переулке )))

----------


## kravshik

> Строительство там на марше. Оба 3-х этажных здания по фасаду, что пр. Гагарина, 19 и ** останутся. И вроде как за военными... Территория им принадлежит с 1951 года. Военный городок №186 (войсковая часть 54371) Историческая одноэтажная халупа по пр. Гагарина, 21 сносится. Садик №300 расширяется...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Материал от застройщика (см. фото и визуализация / панорамное видео)
> Ход строительства можно посматривать здесь.


 спасибо за кусочек интересного описания .,это видать с какой-то арх. книги... а что за издание,просто так подробно описано

это случайно не Тимофеенко, "Арх-историч. очерк",немного похоже по стилю.

----------


## Ranke

> спасибо за кусочек интересного описания .,это видать с какой-то арх. книги...


 Это официоз. И относится к детальному описанию плана той или иной территории города. Заказывает Управление архитектуры. Выполняет "Одесское городское проектно-производственное бюро архитектуры и строительства"

К примеру так:
 поскот

Перенесите, пожалуйста, в профильную тему

----------


## Полесов

> спасибо за кусочек интересного описания .,это видать с какой-то арх. книги... а что за издание,просто так подробно описаною.


   отсюда
http://omr.gov.ua/images/File/DODATKI_2015/Arhitektura/29_12_Gagarina/Zap_Gagarina.pdf

----------


## Antique

Так называемая "рыба" в ДПТ.

----------


## Саша64



----------


## exse

Одесса, 17.09.41:


Одесса, 1943:

----------


## Antique

Второй снимок не узнал, а третий - это бывшее университетское общежитие на Дидрихсона, 13.

----------


## Antique

Хотя нет, второй снимок - это то же здание на Дидрихсона, что и на третьем, только со двора. А вдали видно здание Института благородных девиц с многочисленными трубами.

----------


## Людмила_Т

Строящиеся складские помещения будущего морвокзала. 1962.

Снимок Виктора Корченов‎а

----------


## VicTur

С Восьмым марта, дорогие наши одесситки, в том числе и самая главная одесситка — сама Одесса!

----------


## Людмила_Т

ОДЕССА В СОБРАНИИ АВСТРИЙСКОГО ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОГО АРХИВА



*если не ошибаюсь, тоже Одесса
а если верить ebay  1890год* 
Фото с альбома русского фотографа Степанова, запечатлевшего застрявшие корабли в Одессе в суровую зиму 1890-1891.

----------


## Скрытик

О, у нас появилась любительница старой Одессы!  :smileflag: 
Если есть желание создать свой альбом тут - www.OdessaStory.info - пишите в ЛС, сделаю учетную запись.

----------


## Саша64

Печальна судьба оригинальных статуй, снятых со здания Одесского академического театра оперы и балета.







Л.Арбатова

----------


## Скруджжж

> на паблике "Одесса как она есть" подняли тему снесённой бани на Гаванной, можно ли увидеть на фото, какой она была? 
> И вроде как что-то в процессе преобразования (во что, правда) двух корпусов на Гагарина (напротив администрации) советской постройки "с вымпелами", крыши уже разобрали..Их будут сносить или переделывать во что-то?


 https://uatalks.com/showthread.php?9...l=1#post226397

----------


## malyutka_e

Саша64 , и где же это безобразие?

----------


## Саша64

> Саша64 , и где же это безобразие?


 Подозреваю, что в Грековке

----------


## Antique

Новость годичной давности: http://trassae95.com/all/news/2016/0...uhe-30346.html, но источник почему-то адрес не сообщил, вот дилетанты.

----------


## Саша64

> Саша64 , и где же это безобразие?


 Есть ещё вариант - Скидановская, угол спуска Ковалевского, угол пер.Матросская Слободка...
Там какое-то полуразрушенное здание без опознавательных знаков... с двориком..
Были там когда-то скульптурные мастерские...

----------


## Саша64

так было до 1908 года...

----------


## Antique

Дата 1908 кажется от Еві Красновой, однако её аргументация сноса несколько сомнительная - массовое строительство в этот год. Однако в 1908 году никакого массового строительства ни здесь, ни где либо в Одессе не было. 

Думаю, что всё было проще. Арку поставил ещё Д. Халайджогло около 1880-х, когда тут была только его дача, но так как район был застроен частными доходными домами в конце 1890-х - начале 1900-х, то название и назначение арки перестало передавать суть, к тому же большинство участков было куплено богатыми и знаменитыми и как реклама перспективного района она тоже была больше не нужна. Таким образом впоследствии наследники Халайджогло стали искать возможности отказаться от её содержания. Возможно ни домовладельцы ни город не захотели ей заниматься и в конце концов арку просто снесли.




> Есть ещё вариант - Скидановская, угол спуска Ковалевского, угол пер.Матросская Слободка...


 Вариант весьма убедительный, так как в ХудУчилище такой мастерской не значится да и постройки были бы весьма узнаваемыми.

----------


## Скруджжж

> так было до 1908 года...


 а где эта арка находилась?

----------


## Antique

> а где эта арка находилась?


 это въезд на Отрадную со стороны Белинского. Дом слева до сих пор есть. Строили его 5ще тогда, когда на участке была только дача "Отрада" и сегодняшняя улица Отрадная не принадлежала городу. Попросту это был проезд огибающей по краю участка собственный парк. По-этому дом отвернут от неё, там устроен брандмауэр (глухая стена).

----------


## Саша64

> это въезд на Отрадную со стороны Белинского. Дом слева до сих пор есть. Строили его 5ще тогда, когда на участке была только дача "Отрада" и сегодняшняя улица Отрадная не принадлежала городу. Попросту это был проезд огибающей по краю участка собственный парк. По-этому дом отвернуть от неё, там устроен брандмауэр (глухая стена).


 Перед домом слева ныне ресторан "Александровский" ?
Вот восстановили бы арочку...)

По-видимому раньше слово "дача" имело несколько иной смысл, чем сейчас...
типа "Дача Совиньон"... и арочка там имеется...

----------


## Скрытик

На ФБ сегодня опять вспомнили про конструкции на крышах, во где жесть! У нас меньше теорий было ))))

----------


## Antique

> Перед домом слева ныне ресторан "Александровский" ?


 Ресторан Александровский расположен слева от Мукачевского (Вагнеровского) переулка, который ведёт не в Отраду, а на дачи внуков Вильяма Вагнера. А первоначально по аналогии с участком Халайджогло это была просто внутренняя дорога на собственном участке Вагнера.

Арка же, как я ранее писал, расположена при въезде в Отраду (перед Отрадной улицой). Это был единственный парадный въезд, ещё в район можно было попасть только в объезд по переулку Вице Адмирала Азарова (тогда Юнкерский) до  перекрёстка с Морской улицей. Ясная упиралась в частное владение и её продлили уже в советское время.

Здание слева от арки расположено соответственно на участке Я. Меннера между Мукачевским переулком и Отрадной улицей, левее через Мукаческий переулок расположен, таки да, ресторан (бывшая дача И. Конельского). Участок Меннера был частью упомянутого большого участка Вагнера, то есть Отрадная улица в этой части проходила вдоль границы участков. Возможно Меннер или его супруга тоже является родственником Вагнера или участок был продан от немца к немцу.
Дом Меннера развёрнут главным фасадом к Мукачевскому переулку и на фото мы видим торец. Сейчас его плохо видно из-за разросшихся деревьев, трамвайной подстанции 1910-х годов переделанной в торговую точку, и сараеобразного ресторана Кусто.




> На ФБ сегодня опять вспомнили про конструкции на крышах, во где жесть! У нас меньше теорий было ))))


 Почему-то СоцСети оказались для простого народа более доступными, но качество обсуждения от этого очень упало, к тому же динамически подгружаемые комментарии способствуют невнимательному чтению.

----------


## Скруджжж

> На ФБ сегодня опять вспомнили про конструкции на крышах, во где жесть! У нас меньше теорий было ))))


 а ссылку плиз?

----------


## Скрытик

> а ссылку плиз?


 https://www.facebook.com/groups/1687...90124775589734

----------


## Anchar

> Ресторан Александровский расположен слева от Мукачевского (Вагнеровского) переулка, который ведёт не в Отраду, а на дачи внуков Вильяма Вагнера. А первоначально по аналогии с участком Халайджогло это была просто внутренняя дорога на собственном участке Вагнера.
> 
> Арка же, как я ранее писал, расположена при въезде в Отраду (перед Отрадной улицой). Это был единственный парадный въезд, ещё в район можно было попасть только в объезд по переулку Вице Адмирала Азарова (тогда Юнкерский) до  перекрёстка с Морской улицей. Ясная упиралась в частное владение и её продлили уже в советское время.
> 
> Здание слева от арки расположено соответственно на участке Я. Меннера между Мукачевским переулком и Отрадной улицей, левее через Мукаческий переулок расположен, таки да, ресторан (бывшая дача И. Конельского). Участок Меннера был частью упомянутого большого участка Вагнера, то есть Отрадная улица в этой части проходила вдоль границы участков. Возможно Меннер или его супруга тоже является родственником Вагнера или участок был продан от немца к немцу.
> Дом Меннера развёрнут главным фасадом к Мукачевскому переулку и на фото мы видим торец. Сейчас его плохо видно из-за разросшихся деревьев, трамвайной подстанции 1910-х годов переделанной в торговую точку, и сараеобразного ресторана Кусто.


 да, вот этот дом:
https://www.google.com.ua/maps/@46.4...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## Саша64

> да, вот этот дом:
> https://www.google.com.ua/maps/@46.4...7i13312!8i6656


 В Гугле написано "вул.Відрадна..." 
А Отрада теперь значит Відрада...
Сохраняем Одессу

----------


## Скрытик

> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1687...90124775589734


 Группа закрытая, поэтому ссылка не у всех открывается.
Вот сама группа, сначала попроситесь вступить.

----------


## Trs

> В Гугле написано "вул.Відрадна..." 
> А Отрада теперь значит Відрада...
> Сохраняем Одессу


 Да, сохраняем Одессу. Пока одесситы ворчат по поводу перевода названий улиц, но игнорируют сносы исторических зданий. Да пусть эту Отрадную хоть улицей Вышинского назовут, если на ней всё снесут и застроят «элитарными» человейниками. Дома № 15, который несколько лет назад частично обрушился, уже нет. Его снесли под вторую очередь «Ясной поляны».

----------


## Antique

Это кстати был водочный завод Розенберга - одно из самых значимых предприятий Одессы. В списке памятников ошибочно указали его на Старосенной площади, но там был только Казённый виноочистной склад №1, впрочем предприятие не менее важное.

----------


## Саша64

> Группа закрытая, поэтому ссылка не у всех открывается.
> Вот сама группа, сначала попроситесь вступить.


 тоже недоступно ((
*"К сожалению, эти материалы сейчас недоступны
Вероятно, истек срок действия ссылки, по которой вы перешли, или вы не входите в аудиторию для просмотра данной Страницы.
Вернуться на предыдущую страницу · Перейти в Ленту новостей · Посетите наш Справочный центр"*

Название группы просто напишите.

----------


## Скрытик

> Название группы просто напишите.


 Одесса, которую я помню

----------


## Скруджжж

> Группа закрытая, поэтому ссылка не у всех открывается.
> Вот сама группа, сначала попроситесь вступить.


  меня оттуда удалили , видимо, за то, что слишком много постил. Без предупреждений и т.д, тихо, молча

----------


## Скруджжж

> тоже недоступно ((
> *"К сожалению, эти материалы сейчас недоступны
> Вероятно, истек срок действия ссылки, по которой вы перешли, или вы не входите в аудиторию для просмотра данной Страницы.
> Вернуться на предыдущую страницу · Перейти в Ленту новостей · Посетите наш Справочный центр"*
> 
> Название группы просто напишите.


  Вас, похоже, тоже удалили или заблокировали. Их модераторам надо лечиться.
с "левого" аакаунта по ссылке Скрытика всё открывается, с основного аккаунта, который заблокирован , пишется та же хрень, что у Вас

----------


## Саша64

> Вас, похоже, тоже удалили или заблокировали. Их модераторам надо лечиться.


 не только ихним


> с "левого" аакаунта по ссылке Скрытика всё открывается, с основного аккаунта, который заблокирован , пишется та же хрень, что у Вас


 Та вроде не блокировали меня на фэйсбуке... и не удаляли...
Ссылку, кстати, так и не удалось открыть.  
И группу с таким названием (Одесса, которую я помню) тоже не нашёл (((

----------


## Almond

Я зашла без проблем, оставила заявку.

----------


## Antique

Из газеты "Одесские новости" №5997 от 13.06.1903 о судне Уточкина.


Легантини погиб на той же неделе перевернувшись вместе с другим человеком на яхте. Писали о происшествии каждый день в газете, тем более, что тело Легантини не сразу удалось найти (предположительно пытался добраться до берега вплавь), а второй человек воспользовался спасательной подушкой, но всё равно утонул.

----------


## Людмила_Т

с фб

11 августа 1946

----------


## Людмила_Т

В преддверии 1 апреля Юморина 1975 года. 
автор ролика Юрий Гущин

----------


## malyutka_e

> с фб
> 
> 11 августа 1946


 А кто автор публикации? Почему не указан? Короче, фото выложил я )))

----------


## doc-men

Из коллекции Stampost36
Аркадия. Причал. Очень давно.

----------


## Киров

С аукциона."Въезд в Одессу"1943 год.

----------


## Trs

О, павильон у моста ещё стоит. А какая начальная ставка, если не секрет?

----------


## спан

Подскажите Одесса? Похоже на старый морвокзал но....

----------


## doc-men

Оригинал взят у odessafly в Город-герой Одесса. Редкие фото аэрофотосъемки. Лето 1941г.



> Мне недавно передали уникальные фото, снятые советским военным летчиком во время героической обороны города в период с 22 июля 1941 по 16 октября 1941г. Фотографии я получил в бумажном виде от родственников летчика, так что это эксклюзив.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Вложение 11965002С аукциона."Въезд в Одессу"1943 год.


 Огромное спасибо! Родина))

----------


## Скрытик

На 2м фото дирижабль?

----------


## Спокойствие

> На 2м фото дирижабль?


  Аэростат.

----------


## malyutka_e

А на третьем виден кинотеатр Бомонд

----------


## doc-men

В группах на Фейсбуке некоторые засомневались в датировании этих фотографий. И склоняются к более поздним датам: после 1943 года. А если их делал советский летчик, то возможно после освобождения Одессы.

----------


## Киров

Школа Столярского стоит разбитая,а это сделали немцы в апреле 1944 г.Таки да-не 41-ый.

----------


## Скрытик

В 44м намного больше развалин было, ЕМНИП здание слева от Дюка тоже без крыши было. А Одессу бомбили и при взятии города, просто не так активно.

----------


## doc-men

Развалин может быть и больше было, но башенка над Дворцом моряков до 1943 года стояла целёхонькая и зафиксирована на других фотографиях. А на фото выше её нет.

----------


## Киров

Одессу при взятии не бомбили...может не много порт.Бомбили  немцы уже после освобождения.

----------


## Скруджжж

сомневаюсь, что фото советские

----------


## Киров

Самолёт-советский,У-2.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Самолёт-советский,У-2.


 по части крьіла определи?

----------


## ruslanyd

> В группах на Фейсбуке некоторые засомневались в датировании этих фотографий. И склоняются к более поздним датам: после 1943 года. А если их делал советский летчик, то возможно после освобождения Одессы.


 На снимках Люфтваффе 1.08.44 дирижабля нет, 7.08.44 - отчетливо видно целых три, в том числе и у Потемкинской лестницы
Дворец моряков тоже пострадал где-то в течение этой недели

Однозначно снимки сделаны после 1.08.44

Много и прочих аргументов, но одних этих достаточно




> Одессу при взятии не бомбили...может не много порт.Бомбили  немцы уже после освобождения.


 



> Первая серьезная бомбардировка города произошла только ровно через месяц, после начала войня — во вторник, 22 июля. Первая бомба была сброшена немцами утром — она попала в дворовой флигель дома в Малом переулке (ныне пер. Маяковского). Но самое страшное началось вечером.
> 
> Когда стемнело, многие одесситы, как обычно, вышли на прогулку на Приморский бульвар. Моя бабушка Вера Прохоровна в тот вечер тоже была там. Она вспоминает, что из громкоговорителей, установленных на столбах, вместо очередных сводок внезапно было передано предупреждение: «Воздушная тревога!». Люди бросились врассыпную, стараясь спрятаться, кто где мог.
> 
> Сначала на центр города посыпались зажигательные бомбы. Город был охвачен пламенем. Горели улицы Дерибасовская, Щепкина, Новый базар… А затем началась бомбардировка фугасными бомбами, которые, взрываясь, превращали дома в руины.
> 
> На Приморском бульваре одна из них попала в здание Дворца моряков. Лидия Маевская, много лет проработавшая директором дворца, рассказала, что до 1950 года он находился в развалинах. Не пострадал лишь малый зал и фасад, а все остальное — центральная лестница, большой зал, кинозал были восстановлены лишь к 1952 году.
> 
> В те дни были разрушены многие дома в центральной части города. Под обломками дома, разбитого бомбой на улице Греческой, напротив Русского театра, погибли люди, прятавшиеся в подвале. Были разрушены «Пушкинский дом», магазин меха на Дерибасовской (там впоследствии находился летний кинотеатр «Комсомолец», а сейчас — ТЦ «Европа»), здание городской телефонной станции на Греческой площади (затем на этом месте был построен ресторан «Киев»). На месте разрушенных домов — №1 и №2 — по улице Ришельевской, находившихся прямо напротив Оперного театра, так ничего построено и не было, поэтому до сих пор нумерация улицы начинается с №3. С тех пор бомбардировки города стали регулярными…
> ...

----------


## Киров

К освобождению города.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну вот же по ссылке Одесского Дворец Моряков был разрушен именно в 41м году. Так где истина?

----------


## Richard

Улицы вылизанные, следы разрушений по максимуму убраны, правое полуциркульное здание у Дюка отремонтировано и побелено, людей нет, значит снимали рано утром, в комендантский час, Дворе моряков таки разрушен - одна коробка стоит. ИМХО - Одесса при румынах - весна-лето 43-го

----------


## ruslanyd

> Ну вот же по ссылке Одесского Дворец Моряков был разрушен именно в 41м году. Так где истина?


 Я обращал на это внимание 
Главный посыл цитаты в том, что бомбили сразу и массировано
Детали хронологии, видимо, забыты

Как по-вашему, спустя годы, в деталях объективней память, или объектив? 
Фотографии разведывательной службы, тщательно проинвентаризованы и датированы

----------


## Саша64

Год назад

И сегодня...

----------


## gus fraba

Доброго дня! 
Читаю книгу, посвященную оккупации Одессы. 
Несколько раз в фотографиях объявлений встречаю улицу Короля Михаила. 
Так понимаю, что это Румынский король. 
Возможно, кто-то знает, какая это улица? 

Например Екатерининская была улица Адольфа Гитлера.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Доброго дня! 
> Читаю книгу, посвященную оккупации Одессы. 
> Несколько раз в фотографиях объявлений встречаю улицу Короля Михаила. 
> Так понимаю, что это Румынский король. 
> Возможно, кто-то знает, какая это улица? 
> 
> 
> 
> Например Екатерининская была улица Адольфа Гитлера.


 "Одесская газета" №11 от 26.11.1941

----------


## Полесов

> Год назад


 бомжи в цветмет сдали

----------


## doc-men

Претендую на микросенсацию. Но так ли это, прошу помощи.

Фотография из коллекции Stampost36. Вижу Два столба. Но вот какие это два столба - вопрос!

----------


## Trs

Въезд в Одессу со стороны Лузановки, как мне кажется.

----------


## doc-men

Я так и знал, сенсации не получилось. ))

Но против этой версии следующие аргументы:
1. Столбы слишком далеко, друг от друга. 
2. Черные металлические конструкции на вершине столбов не повторяют геометрию Лузановских.
3. Не видно трамвайный столбов в сторону Крыжановки.

За эту версию 
1. Топография.
2. Строение правее столбов

----------


## Trs

> Я так и знал, сенсации не получилось. ))
> 
> Но против этой версии следующие аргументы:
> 1. Столбы слишком далеко, друг от друга. 
> Ракурс?
> 2. Черные металлические конструкции на вершине столбов не повторяют геометрию Лузановских.
> 
> 3. Не видно трамвайный столбов в сторону Крыжановки.
> Снято до 1960 года.


 ↑↑

----------


## Lively

Я бы еще обратил внимание на тени. Они короткие. Значит солнце достаточно высоко. Из двух вариантов Лузановка - 1-я Застава, я бы выбрал район аэродрома "Застава", мальчишки идут из города...

----------


## Antique

Оказывается Одессе в 1909 году предлагали устроить городское автобусное сообщение:

Газета "Одесские новости" № 7839 от 13.06.1909.

----------


## doc-men

> Я бы еще обратил внимание на тени. Они короткие. Значит солнце достаточно высоко. Из двух вариантов Лузановка - 1-я Застава, я бы выбрал район аэродрома "Застава", мальчишки идут из города...


 И здание более подходящее возле столбов сохранилось именно на Тираспольском шоссе. 
Жаль, что снимки Люфтваффе этот участок не затронули.

----------


## Скрытик

> мальчишки идут из города...


 Куда? Похожи на школьников.

----------


## Скруджжж

https://uatalks.com/showthread.php?1...l=1#post231364




> при реалізації проекту в повному обсязі ця симпатична сталінка буде знесена 
> 
> http://i3.imageban.ru/out/2017/04/10/28645a4640fa8631734697066b93c02c.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i3.imageban.ru/out/2017/04/10/784289149799d491e43df84ac95f4889.jpg
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Jorjic

> Куда? Похожи на школьников.


 До 1960 года такие рюкзаки в школу не носили. И вообще, судя по одежде, это более поздний период.

----------


## Скрытик

> До 1960 года такие рюкзаки в школу не носили. И вообще, судя по одежде, это более поздний период.


 На туристов тоже не похоже. Я тоже обратил внимание на одежду.

----------


## Richard

> На туристов тоже не похоже. Я тоже обратил внимание на одежду.


 Рядом - "Молодая гвардия" Возможно отряд оттуда. Отправили в мини-поход по окрестностям.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Въезд в Одессу со стороны Лузановки, как мне кажется.


 На Молодой Гвардии были деревья вдоль дороги.
http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?poselok_kotovskogo

Мне кажется, это всё-таки "2 столба" и старое здание Одесской государственной сельскохозяйственной опытной станции.

----------


## Melomanka

Район Молодой Гвардии в 60-е выглядел вот так:





А на том фото просто поля какие-то, и ферма. 
Да и столбы не похожи.

----------


## VicTur

С праздником, друзья! Слава освободителям, очистившим семьдесят три года назад наш город от коричневой скверны!

----------


## Kamin

С Днём освобождения ОДЕССЫ! Всем желаю мира и благополучия. Любимой Одессе расцвета и возрождения былой славы!

----------


## Киров

Всей семьёй мы пошли сегодня к памятнику нашим героическим предкам...никто не забыт и ничто не забыто.

----------


## Antique

Сто лет назад в старую больницу на Пастера лучше было не попадать. 




> 6-летняя дочь штабс-капитана Ю. Ф., заразившаяся в скарлатинозном бараке старой больницы гонореей и заболевшая затем воспалением лёгких, вчера утром переведена для лечения в новую городскую больницу, где она принята и помещена в 11-ю палату по внутренним болезням, которой заведует доктор Дмитренко


 Кроме этого случая попадалась газетная заметка тех же лет про достаточно пессимистичное состояние дел в больнице.

----------


## Спокойствие

"палату по внутренним болезням, которой заведует доктор Дмитренко"(с)

Печать доктора.

----------


## OdGen

> Сто лет назад в старую больницу на Пастера лучше было не попадать. 
> 
> Кроме этого случая попадалась газетная заметка тех же лет про достаточно пессимистичное состояние дел в больнице.


 Там, похоже, всегда было такое положение. Из книги С. Решетова и Л. Ижик о Г.Г. Маразли (2012 г.):

Остановимся и на критике Маразли как городского головы. В первую очередь, «на слуху» находится известное дело с больничным скандалом, о котором А.М. Де-Рибас писал: 
«За все время управления городскими делами Одессы Г. Г. Маразли испытал одну неприятность, глубоко им прочувствованную. Деятельность Маразли и его ближайших сотрудников сначала была направлена на внешнее украшение города. Устроили Александровский парк, выстроили новый городской театр. Весной 1888 года бывший тогда генерал-губернатором и командующим войсками генерал Рооп пригласил гласных городской думы к себе во дворец в день св. Троицы после окончания соборной литургии. Гласные, празднично настроенные и в праздничных нарядах, направились в дом генерал-губернатора, думая, что их ожидает радушно предложенный завтрак. Собрались в зале, сгруппировались и ждут. Открывается дверь, и в ней показывается невысокая фигура генерала Роопа, который, отчетливо произнося каждое слово, говорит:
«Сады устраивать умеете, а чистое белье для больных в городской больнице доставлять не умеете...» - после чего генерал Рооп повернулся, и двери за ним закрылись. Гласные некоторое время молчали, затем молча разошлись, затаив волновавшие их чувства. Слабым утешением являлось воспоминание, что при осаде крепости Карса в последнюю турецкую войну 1876-1877 годов генерал Рооп командовал пехотной дивизией, которую поэтому называли «ропкая дивизия» .
В приведенной чуть ранее цитате из «Вестника Европы» за 1888 г. немало места уделено и «больничной эпопее». Согласно этому источнику, посещение генерал-губернатором больницы состоялось в октябре 1886 г., по результатам визита было выявлено много «частных недостатков, упущений и беспорядков», а кроме того было найдено, что «самая постановка административной части в одесской городской больнице в высшей степени неправильна и нецелесообразна», о чем он и уведомил управу. По результатам генерал-губернаторской инспекции уже в феврале 1887 г. управою был принят целый ряд мер по устранению недостатков. Справедливости ради необходимо отметить, что проблемы  в городской больнице (находившейся на ул. Херсонской, 7 ныне Пастера, 5, сейчас там располагается городская инфекционная клиническая больница) существовали и ранее, еще до избрания Маразли на должность городского головы. Так, в заседании думы 6 сентября 1878 г. было озвучено письмо офицера Набокова, опубликованное в «Одесском вестнике», в котором указывались «весьма важные безспорядки», существующие в городской больнице (некачественное лечение, невнимательность к больным, антисанитария и пр.). Письмо Набокова бурно обсуждалось в прессе и городской думе. Однако проблемы в больнице не были решены и при преемниках Маразли. Так, «Известия Одесской городской думы» за 1897 г. приводили доклад члена управы В.В. Докса по поводу уже ставших традиционными проблем в городской больнице: нехватка мест (при населении в 400 тысяч - всего тысяча больничных коек), нехватка белья и низкий уровень обслуживания. В своем докладе Докс отмечал: «Так называемая «больничная эпопея» дала обильную пищу и местной прессе, которая, к сожалению, без достаточного знакомства с делом, неправильно освещала факты, возбуждая и чрезмерно волнуя общественное мнение»; «В 1892 г. тоже не хватало белья вследствие наплыва больных. Бывший городской голова [Маразли - авт.] приказал из сумм, ассигнованных в его распоряжение, немедленно его заготовить. Тогда истрачено было около 4000 руб.».

----------


## Antique

Вероятно строительство Новой больницы толком не решило проблему, так как находилась она далеко и старая всё равно переполнялась. Да и проект старой больницы почти за сто лет устарел, вероятно планировка не способствовала хорошей гигиене.

----------


## -V-

Помогите собрать максимально достоверную информацию по  урочищу садовода Иосифа Чижевича на Малом Фонтане,на территории которого был устроен графиней Роксандрой Скарлатовной Эдлинг-Стурдзы девичий Воскресенский монастырь.Интересуют карты Малого Фонтана с указанием мест захоронения и некрополя
  Нашла информацию тут 
http://mihalovskiy.church.ua/2017/01/15/nezabvennaya-blagotvoritelnica-roksandra-edling/
http://mihalovskiy.church.ua/2016/09/19/blagotvoritel-aleksandr-sturdza/
Но этого мало

Оказывается на территории санатория планируют строительство трех высоток от Кадорра
https://www.lun.ua/%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B...B0/a/336027786

----------


## Antique

> Помогите собрать максимально достоверную информацию по  урочищу садовода Иосифа Чижевича на Малом Фонтане,на территории которого был устроен графиней Роксандрой Скарлатовной Эдлинг-Стурдзы девичий Воскресенский монастырь.Интересуют карты Малого Фонтана с указанием мест захоронения и некрополя


 По урочищу не подскажу, но замечу, что оно находится на Среднем Фонтане, который расположен в узком смысле в пределах 7-12 станций фонтанской линии трамвая. 
Малый Фонтан - это район Чкаловского санатория и конца Французского бульвара. 
Большой Фонтан: 13 - 16 станции.

----------


## OdGen

Полагаю, что вы правы. Из тех сведений, которые мне встречались по больнице, всегда были какие-то проблемы. Одно время даже планировалось введение больничного налога, о чем можно прочитать в вышеуказанной книге о Маразли:

    «Очень интересен обзор деятельности городского общественного управления за 1878-1887 гг., т.е. за почти десять лет руководства Маразли городом, который был опубликован в журнале «Вестник Европы» за 1888 г. и подписанный его издателем и редактором М. Стасюлевичем. Обзор основан на отчете, подготовленным в Одессе и интересен сравнением Одессы со столицами. Итак, «Вестник Европы» писал:
    «Остановимся на городском общественном управлении, которому исполнится в будущем году 15 лет, - и это тем более кстати, что недавно появились в Москве и Одессе отчеты за целые прошедшие периоды местного городского общественного управления: в Одессе вышел в свет «Отчет за десятилетие, 1878-1887 гг.» <…>. 
…
Но и сказанного довольно, чтобы судить о степени деятельности одесского городского общественного управления в течение последнего десятилетия, открывшегося в 1878 году тяжелым финансовым кризисом, как мы выше сказали, после восточной войны. Быть может, однако, одесская городская дума, для исправления своих финансов и удовлетворения вышепоименованных расходов, обременила город тяжелыми налогами?  Но в этот период времени одесскою управою введено всего два налога: налог на лошадей частных лиц и налог на театральные представления; первый слишком ничтожен (около 9.000 руб.), чтобы повлиять на улучшение кассы, а второй введен только в половине прошедшего года. Размер оценочного сбора в Одессе даже понижен в последнее время до 7 % (вместо разрешенных  законом 10%); адресного же и больничного сбора, занимающего такое видное место, например, в больничном бюджете г. Петербурга, вовсе не существует в Одессе. О введении больничного налога в Одессе, но примеру столичных городов, городская дума обратилась, правда, с ходатайством пред высшим правительством, но разрешение его до сих пор не последовало, а без того, конечно, было бы трудно требовать от города новых затрат, после понесенных уже им на больничное дело, хотя, разумеется, все, что могло бы содействовать к удовлетворению ходатайства думы в настоящем случае, было бы вместе и содействием к успеху больничного дела в Одессе. Впрочем, само одесское городское общественное управление смотрит, по-видимому, иначе на это дело - и, по нашему мнению, не без основания: финансовое отделение одесской городской управы, перечисляя то, что городу предстоит еще сделать в близком будущем на пользу общества, таким образом, заключает введение к своему последнему отчету о десятилетней деятельности одесского городского общественного управления:
«Многие нужды города (Одессы) требуют еще удовлетворения. Не говоря уже о том, что некоторая обязательства, принятый на себя городом, как, наприм., постройка здания для ремесленного училища и содержание его, постройка здания для народных чтений (кроме существующей уже городской публичной библиотеки), устройство приюта для сирот женского пола (для мальчиков уже существует), пособие на открытие медицинского факультета и т. п., остаются пока без выполнения, - следует также озаботиться приисканием средств на удовлетворение других потребностей, хотя не безусловно обязательных для города, но тем не менее необходимых, а потому и неотложных. К ним бесспорно можно причислить прежде всего постройку дома и колонии для умалишенных, больниц, устройство дренажа между Херсонским и Нарышкинским спусками; затем постройку моста на Полицейской улице, устройство на площадях торговых помещений, соответствующих своему назначению, и т. п. Само собою разумеется, - заключает финансовое отделение одесской городской управы, - что на производство означенных расходов  текущих средств города будет недостаточно; необходимо поэтому озаботиться об увеличении городских доходов, а источником к подобному увеличению могло бы послужить установление в Одессе квартирного налога, вопрос о котором уже давно ждет разрешения».
Итак, в Одессе, очевидно, не настаивают на больничном налоге, а указывают, и весьма основательно, на квартирный налог, как на лучшее средство к упорядочению городских финансов и связанного с их судьбою всего городского хозяйства. Нельзя не сознаться, что как в этом отношении одесское городское общественное управление стоить далеко впереди многих других, так и в других отношениях, например по вопросу о содержании городского общественного управления. После всего, что мы выше исчислили, говоря о его деятельности, можно было бы ожидать, что, с умножением исполнительного дела одесской городской управы, содержание управления должно значительно возрасти, - но на деле вышло совсем иное: в 1878 г., когда общая сумма текущих доходов и расходов простиралась почти до 3 миллионов, на содержание общественного управления было израсходовано 162.000 руб., т.-е. 5 &#189; %; - в 1887 г. общая сумма доходов и расходов возросла до 4.315.000 р., содержание же общественного управления поднялось с прежних 162 т. р. в 172 т. р., т. е. в процентном отношении даже понизилось, так как составляло уже не 5 &#189; %, а всего 4 %. Такое умеренное развитие стоимости содержания одесского городского общественного управления нельзя не признать вполне нормальным и вполне образцовым

...».

----------


## Lychik

Может не в тему... заметили, что этой весной лавочки во дворах красят в черно-оранжевые, а не желто-голубые как в прошлые года?
наталкивает на мысли, не очень хорошие...

----------


## Саша64

> Может не в тему... заметили, что этой весной лавочки во дворах красят в черно-оранжевые, а не желто-голубые как в прошлые года?
> наталкивает на мысли, не очень хорошие...


 Это кончились запасы советской краски определённых цветов.

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

ку-ку Привозу! 

Таймер




> коммунальное предприятие «Рынок “Привоз”» (городу принадлежат 18% уставного капитала). Однако, в настоящее время КП ликвидируется, поэтому мэрии нужно подумать, кому и как передать городское имущество, сделав это как можно эффективнее.
> 
> Для этого и предполагается создать рабочую группу под председательством вице-мэра Павла Вугельмана. В её состав должен войти и представитель комиссии по коммунальной собственности. Депутаты решили назначить таковым депутата Одесского горсовета от «Украинской морской партии Сергея Кивалова» Светлану Осауленко.

----------


## Спокойствие

Журнал "Искры" №8 1917 г





http://elib.shpl.ru/ru/nodes/34404-i...17-ezhenedelno

----------


## Спокойствие

Журнал "Искры" № 18 1917г

----------


## Antique

Интересно конечно, где этот лазарет устроили. Возможно на какой-то даче.




> в настоящее время КП ликвидируется


 Это ку-ку городскому управлению Привозом.

----------


## Antique

Из здания Азовско-донского банка на Ришельевская, 9а съехал дом молитвы и теперь в нем проводится масштабная реконструкция под некий рынок еды. Насколько будет сохранено то аутентичное, что осталось непонятно.

----------


## Киров

С аукциона.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Оригинал взят у odessafly в Город-герой Одесса. Редкие фото аэрофотосъемки. Лето 1941г.


 На обороте этого фото подпись: 30. 08. 1944

----------


## ruslanyd

> На обороте этого фото подпись: 30. 08. 1944


 Ну вот и все сходится

----------


## Antique

В связи с дождями массово происходит падение элементов фасадов. Известны случаи на:
Маразлиевская, 12
Пастера, 62
Александровский пр., 41
Военный спуск, 1
Екатерининская, 59

----------


## Trs

+ Польская, 11.

----------


## Саша64



----------


## Папанин

1-й Разумовский переулок,4
Сейчас Городской психиатрический диспансер, может кто знает за раньше? )

----------


## Зайцева

> 1-й Разумовский переулок,4
> Сейчас Городской психиатрический диспансер, может кто знает за раньше? )


 И мне интересно))) Красивое здание!

Год назад ребенка отправляли в 1-й класс, а для этого нужна справка от психиатра, пришлось поехать сюда, была удивлена, что теперь здесь городской психдиспансер.

----------


## Киров

В 1966 г.там был роддом.

----------


## Зайцева

> В 1966 г.там был роддом.


  
интересно какой номер? куда его переселили?

----------


## Ranke

> интересно какой номер? куда его переселили?


 Карточка здания и учреждения на domofoto >>>

Под №3 он функционировал еще до войны.
ул. Орджоникидзе, 4
 1939

 1971  1946

P.S. 2Полесов - это из справочника за 1957 год

----------


## Полесов

у меня тоже справочник  1957 года

----------


## Полесов



----------


## gus fraba

> Помогите собрать максимально достоверную информацию по  урочищу садовода Иосифа Чижевича на Малом Фонтане,на территории которого был устроен графиней Роксандрой Скарлатовной Эдлинг-Стурдзы девичий Воскресенский монастырь.Интересуют карты Малого Фонтана с указанием мест захоронения и некрополя
>   Нашла информацию тут 
> http://mihalovskiy.church.ua/2017/01/15/nezabvennaya-blagotvoritelnica-roksandra-edling/
> http://mihalovskiy.church.ua/2016/09/19/blagotvoritel-aleksandr-sturdza/
> Но этого мало


 

на плане Одессы 17 года в районе 8 станции Фонтана обозначена территория Воскресенской церкви, вероятно это то, что вам нужно. 

прошу прощения за плохой снимок. на скорую руку сфоткала экран. белые линии- это современные улицы, участок находился в районе сегодняшней улицы Литературной.

----------


## OdGen

> 1-й Разумовский переулок,4
> Сейчас Городской психиатрический диспансер, может кто знает за раньше? )


 В этом здании я родился.

Изначально оно было построено как родильный приют, дореволюционный адрес - Розумовский переулок, 4

В реестре памятников архитектуры указано: _"Пологовий будинок, кін. XIX в., провул. 1-й Разумовський (1-й Пугачовський), 4"_, а В.А. Пилявский приводит о здании следующие сведения: 2-й Разумовский пер., 3 – *приют Дамского общества помощи бедным родильницам, 1890-е, арх. Влодек Л.Л., Ландесман С.А.*

В одном случае указан адрес как 1-й Р-й переулок, в другом - как 2-й, но №3.

Справочники _"Вся Одесса"_ 1910-х гг. сообщают:


Стоит обратить внимание, что во главе общества - богатейшие женщины Одессы иудейского исповедания - Ашкенази, Бродская, но при этом не указано, что в родильный приют принимают евреек, то есть, он был предназначен для всех.

----------


## Antique

За этим домом ещё и жилой дом 1950-х притаился, в некотором роде даже немного родственный облик имеет.

----------


## Odеssit

> На обороте этого фото подпись: 30. 08. 1944


 Автор в своем журнале сообщил, что ни на одном из фото на обороте нет надписей ..

----------


## malyutka_e

> Автор в своем журнале сообщил, что ни на одном из фото на обороте нет надписей ..


 Это на его фотографиях. А на музейных есть. Фотографии, как известно, печатали не в одном экземпляре.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

http://*************/news/vmesto-ruin-detskogo-sada-i-pustyrya-na-mihaylov-071575/
я ходила в этот НВК в первый класс...а кто может подсказать, что располагалось в этом здании раньше?

----------


## Antique

Михайловская площадь, руины? Там как будто бы был участок Михайловской церкви.

http://domofoto.ru/house/124532/

Относительно назначения сложно что-то сказать, я пока ничего толком не нашёл. На вид оно не было жилым и что интересно, дворовой фасад оформлен не менее хорошо.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Михайловна площадь, руины? Там как будто бы был участок Михайловской церкви.
> 
> http://domofoto.ru/house/124532/
> 
> Относительно назначения сложно что-то сказать, я пока ничего толком не нашёл. На вид оно не было жилым и что интересно, дворовой фасад оформлен не менее хорошо.


 да, и по моим воспоминаниям, внутри на второй этаж вела красивая кованая лестница

----------


## Antique

> да, и по моим воспоминаниям, внутри на второй этаж вела красивая кованая лестница


 Может быть это был дом причта с садом, тогда и облагораживание заднего фасада более-менее понятно.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Может быть это был дом причта с садом, тогдаи облагораживание заднего фасада более-менее понятно.


 Мне говорили в Михайловской церкви, что это был сестринский дом

----------


## Antique

> Мне говорили в Михайловской церкви, что это был сестринский дом


 Не уверен, что Российская православная церковь за границей в курсе таких вещей, тем более, что это же не был монастырь, откуда там взяться сёстрам.

----------


## Людмила_Т

редкая фотография) Андрей Миронов в Одессе на съёмках фильма "Повторная свадьба"

----------


## Antique

Всё-таки это дом причта, и служители Михайловской церкви жили все в этом доме. Большинство крупных одесских церквей имели свои жилые здания, например Покровская, Преображенская, Греческая, Сретенская, Петропавловская, Алексеевская, Казанская, Крестовоздвиженская, Рождество-Богородичная, Вознесенская (на слободке Романовке) церкви.

Не было жилого здания у Вознесенской церкви Мещанского общества и там священники жили на съёмных квартирах в разных зданиях поблизости и не очень. Про более отдалённые храмы не знаю...

----------


## Kshisya

[QUOTE=-V-;66479607]Помогите собрать максимально достоверную информацию по  урочищу садовода Иосифа Чижевича на Малом Фонтане,на территории которого был устроен графиней Роксандрой Скарлатовной Эдлинг-Стурдзы девичий Воскресенский монастырь.Интересуют карты Малого Фонтана с указанием мест захоронения и некрополя
  Нашла информацию тут 
http://mihalovskiy.church.ua/2017/01/15/nezabvennaya-blagotvoritelnica-roksandra-edling/
http://mihalovskiy.church.ua/2016/09/19/blagotvoritel-aleksandr-sturdza/
Но этого мало

Мы живет на 8-й Фонтана и по рассказам мамы на територрии где сейчас находится церковь Марии Магдалины и ближе к склонам -  было кладбище, она помнит там большие мраморные надгробия и склепы.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Всё-таки это дом причта, и служители Михайловской церкви жили все в этом доме. Большинство крупных одесских церквей имели свои жилые здания, например Покровская, Преображенская, Греческая, Сретенская, Петропавловская, Алексеевская, Казанская, Крестовоздвиженская, Рождество-Богородичная, Вознесенская (на слободке Романовке) церкви.
> 
> Не было жилого здания у Вознесенской церкви Мещанского общества и там священники жили на съёмных квартирах в разных зданиях поблизости и не очень. Про более отдалённые храмы не знаю...


 Да, в правы. В книге Донцовой о Михайловской церкви (2005 года издания) есть его фото 1996 года. Это второй причтовый дом Михайловской церкви постройки 1882 года. Тогда в нем был ведомственный детсад. Еще один дом по адресу Косвенная, 58. Усадьба с домом была завещана церкви ее прихожанкой в конце 1890-х годов и ежегодно приносила 200 рублей дохода. В книге еще есть план приусадебной земли Мих. церкви. А церковь называется "Русская православная церковь заграницей". К России никакого отношения не имеет. Они НЕ объединились РПЦ.

----------


## Antique

> Еще один дом по адресу Косвенная, 58


 А, точно, только не нашёл, кто в нём жил из священников, может он был доходным. Совсем скромное маленькое одноэтажное здание было на квартиру или две, после надстройки может три. Хотя на Слободке не намного лучше.




> А церковь называется "Русская православная церковь заграницей". К России никакого отношения не имеет. Они НЕ объединились РПЦ.


 Так я как раз о том и веду речь. Русская, российская - это не суть важно, по памяти набирал.
В чём суть: сложилось впечатление, что московский патриархат проводит более-менее пристойные исследования по истории их зданий, а вот конфессии слабо представленные у нас толком и не ходят в архивы, в том числе и РПЦЗ. А вот в Одессе у УПЦ МП есть музей "Христианская Одесса" на базе которого теоретически могут вестись исследовательские работы, но вот в отношении православных церквей принадлежащих другим церковным организациям навряд ли они работы ведут.

----------


## malyutka_e

Интересная довоенная карта, на которой во время обороны отмечали попадания различных боеприпасов и их количество. Черные кружки это авиабомбы, красные - зажигательные, кресты - артснаряды.

----------


## Киров

Если возможно,порадуйте нас всей картой.

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

> Интересная довоенная карта, на которой во время обороны отмечали попадания различных боеприпасов и их количество. Черные кружки это авиабомбы, красные - зажигательные, кресты - артснаряды.


 Карта *до*военная?

----------


## Trs

Картооснова здесь — план 1931 года. На odessastory есть достаточно крупный его фрагмент.

----------


## Папанин

Ещё немного и эти таблички исчезнут

----------


## OdGen

Библиотека университета отсканировала и выложили у себя на сайте большое количество одесских газет, к ранее выставленным книгам

http://rarebook.onu.edu.ua:8081/community-list

Ранее только петербургская библиотека разместила на своем сайте "Одесский листок" за 1919 год.

----------


## Полесов

качество сканов - ужасное.
только глаза портить...

----------


## Antique

Я читаю время от времени Одесские новости, там вс читаемо, разрешение пристойное. К тому же кроме стандартного официоза, криминала, Судебных тяжб и обсуждения мировых новостей там бывает и что-нибудь интересное по Одессе. В некоторых иллюстрированных приложениях есть фотографии новых зданий или эскизов (но очень очень редко).

----------


## Папанин

На Картамышевской набрёл на вот такой интересный домик под №34.За фасадными воротами с колоннами ещё одна арка с колоннами...
может кто шо знает за него??? )

----------


## OdGen

> Я читаю время от времени Одесские новости, там вс читаемо, разрешение пристойное. К тому же кроме стандартного официоза, криминала, Судебных тяжб и обсуждения мировых новостей там бывает и что-нибудь интересное по Одессе. В некоторых иллюстрированных приложениях есть фотографии новых зданий или эскизов (но очень очень редко).


 В каждом издании есть свои интересные моменты, конечно, кого что больше интересует. Например, в "Одесском листке", и в "новостях", наверное, также, публиковались некрологи, неотъемлемая часть истории каждого дома и семьи.

В последнем номере "Одесского вестника" помещена большая статья Олега Губаря о первых одесских газетах

http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/issue/821/17419/

----------


## OdGen

> На Картамышевской набрёл на вот такой интересный домик под №34.За фасадными воротами с колоннами ещё одна арка с колоннами...
> может кто шо знает за него??? )
> ...


 Если не ошибаюсь, это дом Анны Юрескул. Я видел план этого участка в архиве. Вероятно, он помещен в книгу Т.Е. Донцовой о Молдаванке, переизданной в прошлом году.


источник: Архитектурные объекты г. Одессы и других городов Причерноморья. Конец XVIII – начало XX ст. Чертежи, планы, рисунки, гравюры, литографии. Каталог. Одесса, 2003. - С. 74.

Эта красота построена на деньги супруга Анны, Игната Ивановича Юрескула, коллежского ассесора, уездного казначея Одесского земского суда. В 1852 г. был обвинен в растрате денег из казначейства. По результатам дела лишен чинов, дворянского достоинства, знака беспорочной службы за XXV лет и «написан в рядовые, по важности преступлений, без выслуги».

Участок сохранялся за семьей и во второй половине XIX в. Например, в 1875 г. дом Юрескул на ул. Картамышевской, угол Косвенной носил №10.  Владелицей была София Юрескул, жена губернского секретаря.

----------


## Antique

Дом советский, построен на месте двух пустопорожних участков. По сведениям жителей сдан в 1952 году.

Возможно типовой проект, ориентирован главным фасадом на восток. Очень интересное решение торца. На плане Luftwaffe его нет.

Luftwaffe, 1941


DigitalGlobe, 9.2.1015


Ну и как дополнительный ориентир - дом на Средней, 59, задняя часть которого является смежной со двором существующего здания:

----------


## OdGen

Обратился по поводу рассматриваемого дома на ул. Картамышевской к исследователю Молдаванки Татьяне Евгеньевне Донцовой. Вот что она сообщает:

*"К  сожалению, усадьба Юрескул на угловом участке Картамышевской и Косвенной не сохранилась (ныне № 16). Что касается данного, поближе к Головковской, то он, очевидно, ровесник дома Юрескул (первая треть 19 в.). И строился по  правилам загородных усадеб того времени - со въездом и выездом по обе стороны дома. А вот кому принадлежал, изначально, пока не знаю".*

Сравнивая справочники второй половины XIX века и современное состояние квартала, сделать однозначный вывод о том, кому принадлежал дом, невозможно, т.к. нельзя четко понять, какой по счету этот дом был от угла улиц Косвенной или же Балковской, т.к. старые дореволюционные дома снесены.
*Таким образом, для ответа на вопрос, кому же принадлежал дом по адресу ул. Картамышевская, 34 нужна очень серьезная работа в библиотеках и архивах, не исключено, что понадобится воссоздание истории всех домов в квартале.* 

На 1870-1880 гг. дом на углу Косвенной и Картамышевской – Болгарова, №76 по Косвенной, он же №12 по Картамышевской (дом же Юрескула был кварталом выше, тоже на углу Косвенной и Картамышевской, Косвенная, 10 по тогдашней нумерации). 

Т.о. квартал по ул. Картамышевской от Косвенной вниз к Балковской в это время состоял из 18-и домов в 1875 г. и 19-и в 1884 г. (последний - № 46 в 1875 г. и №48 в 1884 г., номера увеличиваются к ул. Балковской)

*на 1875 год:*
№12 - Болгарова
№14 -  Чепской
№16 - Бородина
№18 - Ларионова
№20 - Степаненки
№№22 и 24 - Белецких
...

*на 1884 г.*
№12 - Болгарова
№14 -  Чепской
№16 - Чистякова
№18 - Ларионова
№20 - Степаненки
№22 - Дубова
№№24 и 26 - Белецких
...

----------


## Папанин

> Обратился по поводу рассматриваемого дома на ул. Картамышевской к исследователю Молдаванки Татьяне Евгеньевне Донцовой. Вот что она сообщает:
> 
> *"К  сожалению, усадьба Юрескул на угловом участке Картамышевской и Косвенной не сохранилась (ныне № 16). Что касается данного, поближе к Головковской, то он, очевидно, ровесник дома Юрескул (первая треть 19 в.). И строился по  правилам загородных усадеб того времени - со въездом и выездом по обе стороны дома. А вот кому принадлежал, изначально, пока не знаю".*
> 
> Сравнивая справочники второй половины XIX века и современное состояние квартала, сделать однозначный вывод о том, кому принадлежал дом, невозможно, т.к. нельзя четко понять, какой по счету этот дом был от угла улиц Косвенной или же Балковской, т.к. старые дореволюционные дома снесены.
> *Таким образом, для ответа на вопрос, кому же принадлежал дом по адресу ул. Картамышевская, 34 нужна очень серьезная работа в библиотеках и архивах, не исключено, что понадобится воссоздание истории всех домов в квартале.* 
> 
> На 1870-1880 гг. дом на углу Косвенной и Картамышевской – Болгарова, №76 по Косвенной, он же №12 по Картамышевской (дом же Юрескула был кварталом выше, тоже на углу Косвенной и Картамышевской, Косвенная, 10 по тогдашней нумерации). 
> 
> ...


 Огромное Спасибо!!!

----------


## OdGen

Успехов!

----------


## Antique

Татьяна Донцова в даном случае очень не точна. Из досоветской застройки сохранились здания № 28 и 30.  И судя по тому, что участок со сталинкой имеет также два номера 32 и 34, что соответствует количеству участков на которых он построен, то вероятно, что нумерацию данных строений не меняли и она соответствует 1913 году.

В 1884 году возможно была застроена только часть Картамышевской непосредственно у пересечения Косвенной.

----------


## Ranke

> На Картамышевской набрёл на вот такой интересный домик под №34.За фасадными воротами с колоннами ещё одна арка с колоннами...
> может кто шо знает за него??? )


 Весьма примечательное здание.
Аж не верится, что советской постройки...
Еще раз пересмотрел люфтваффе, 1944 - нет его там (забор на том месте)

 2012 [~9Мб]

Сейчас от застройки сохранились дома под № 34, 30 и 28 панорамы улиц >>> Здание по ул.Картамышевской, 32
- стоит в глубине двора и не имеет выхода на улицу. Все дома многоквартирные. От 2кв. до 13кв.

Неужели такое строили в 50-х и там не было какого-то учреждения?
Надо поискать в справочниках 40/50-х адрес по ул. Марины Расковой 
Еще раз убедится в отсутствии его перед войной по ул.Петровского
И поинтересоваться у Олега Елагина, не мелькнул ли столь характерный фасад в каком-либо из фильмов.

----------


## SULZER2008

Ув. форумчане! Очень интересует дом по адресу: ул.Греческая 17, сейчас этого дома нет, а на его месте "папа коста". Подскажите пожалуйста хоть какую-то информацию про этот дом, может сохранились старые фото (в интернете ни чего не нашел, или не там искал). Может этот дом или квартал мелькал в каких-то худ.фильмах?
Есть такое "обработанное" фото, времен ВОВ, но оригинала найти не могу(((

----------


## Antique

> Весьма примечательное здание.
> Аж не верится, что советской постройки...
> Еще раз пересмотрел люфтваффе, 1944 - нет его там (забор на том месте)
> 
> Сейчас от застройки сохранились дома под № 34, 30 и 28 панорамы улиц >>> Здание по ул.Картамышевской, 32
> - стоит в глубине двора и не имеет выхода на улицу. Все дома многоквартирные. От 2кв. до 13кв.
> 
> Неужели такое строили в 50-х и там не было какого-то учреждения?
> Надо поискать в справочниках 40/50-х адрес по ул. Марины Расковой 
> ...


 

Возможно там был жилой комплекс из нескольких зданий, тогда бы такие порталы были понятны, ведь столько драгоценного камня извели.. К сожалению я не знаю, что было на месте многоэтажек в 1950-1970е

----------


## Trs

> Ув. форумчане! Очень интересует дом по адресу: ул.Греческая 17, сейчас этого дома нет, а на его месте "папа коста". Подскажите пожалуйста хоть какую-то информацию про этот дом, может сохранились старые фото (в интернете ни чего не нашел, или не там искал). Может этот дом или квартал мелькал в каких-то худ.фильмах?
> Есть такое "обработанное" фото, времен ВОВ, но оригинала найти не могу(((


 http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=57&pid=11679

----------


## SULZER2008

Trs, СПАСИБО!!! Этого фото я не видел.

----------


## Antique

Есть ещё немного информации по владельцам: http://domofoto.ru/house/27875.

----------


## SULZER2008

> Есть ещё немного информации по владельцам: http://domofoto.ru/house/27875.


 Благодарю!!!

----------


## Ranke

В предверии открытия  Стамбульского парка 
фотографии 1878 года Ивана Раульта (Ivan Raoult)
в высоком разрешении. Качайте! /источник/

----------


## OdGen

Оказывается, у Пилявского приводятся сведения по ряду домов по ул. Картамышевской:

_24 - жилой дом, 1980-е, на месте дома А. Юрескул, 1847, арх. Черкунов Н.Н.
32 - дом С. Бринзи, 1848, арх. Черкунов
34 - дом Минцес, 1894, арх. Шейнс А.Э.
36 - дом Е. Савенко, 1850, арх. Черкунов_ 

при этом Минцесу принадлежал дом №23 между Косвенной и Головковской, т.е., на противоположной, нечетной стороне улицы Картамышевской! А дом Юрескула, как мы выяснили, носил №10, а ныне 16-й.

----------


## Antique

Я думаю, что большинство зданий в справочнике относящихся ко времени поквартальной адресации указано неправильно. Такое ощущение, что адрес определялся не согласно плану, а эмпирически.

Для тех зданий, где не указан точно год либо у фамилии архитектора стоит знак вопроса даже страшно представить откуда была взята информация.

----------


## OdGen

Очень на то похоже.

В списке домам 1848 г. по Картамышевской присутствует _дом и флигель мещанина Степана Бринзы_, а вот дом Юрескул - по параллельной ей улице Средней: 
_флигель губернского секретаря Гинкула, (в дворе) коллежской ассесорши Анны Ерсекуловой_ (так в источнике).

Но где находились дома Бринзы и Савенко, действительно ли это номера соответствовали 32 и 36 современной нумерации, как указал автор?! 
В справочнике 1875 г. их нет, а дома Гингуловой (так) и Юрескул указаны под №№8 и 10 по Картамышевской.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а что находилось на месте первой школы на Картамышевской? Там огромная территория... Вообще, по легендам, вроде конюшни были, но так ли это?

----------


## Ranke

Да, за всю историю существования нумерацию по улице Картамышевской меняли. И, видимо, не раз. К сожалению, мало информации и не удаётся выстроить полную картину.
Далее несколько моментов по ряду номеров. Может что и поможет дотянуться до искомого здания...

*I.* Известная карта середины XIX века с нанесённым большим к-вом зданий.
 1854
Красным обозначил "наше" здание №34 и современное под №10 (так же по ул.Картамышевской) - о нём ниже. Если правильно понял *данные от 1900 года*, то получается, что в квартале от Комитетской до Косвенной по чётной стороне были дома от №2 до №10. А в квартале от Косвенной до Балковской с №12 по №48.

*II.* В 1890-х появляется Картамышевкий пер., который соединяет Картамышевскую и ул. Среднюю. Первое время переулок носит название местного землевладельца - Хаима Вольфа. Он владел не одним участком, а 2 или более по разным сторонам вновь образованного переулка и эти здания скорей всего не сохранились. Произошедшие в начале XX века изменения в нумерации усложняют наше и так непростое дело. У Майстрового + на Домофото можно голову сломать об этого Волфа/Вульфа 

Новые номера выглядят так:
 1916
По Картамышевской чётная сторона-
от Комитетской до пер. Картамышевского №2-№6
от пер. Картамышевского до Косвенной №8-№16
от Косвенной до Балковской №18-52

*III.* ОБРАТИЛ внимание, что на картах  за 1854 (см. выше), 1867 и 1875 годы  
 1867
из ВСЕЙ Картамышевской улицы прорисовано только одно здание.
Считаю, что это нынешнее здание под №10. 
Современная история его такова: сейчас это многострадальный детсад №41 "Радуга", принадлежащий мёртвому заводу "ОРИОН". Думская посветила ему не один репортаж. Мы находим его так же как  ДЕТСАД №26 в справочнике от  1939 года с пропиской ул.Петровского, 8 (так называлась Картамышевская перед войной). Затем он фигурирует в справочнике 1957 года как ДЕТСКИЙ ДОМ №10 по Картамышевской, 8. В 1971 году он так же №10 по ул.Марины Расковой, 8. А в 1978 году он уже значится как детдом №20, по М. Раскиной, 10. Проверил и наше время - 1994 год он ясли-сад №41 от НПО "ОРИОН".

Еще один факт про этот сад гласит, что в нём работало руководство города во время обороны в 1941 году. Горком и горисполком здесь, а облисполком рядом в школе №60 (ул. Комитетская, 5). О чём издевательски писала оккупационная пресса в 1942 году. Интересно с чем был связан выбор места? Не с катакомбами ли...

*IV.* В архиве на Жуковского сохранились несколько дел по переписи населения 1897 года. 
Не густо, но всё же можно заглянуть и узнать кто проживал в те годы в домах под №12, 14 и 16 по ул. Картамышевской и сравнить со списками из ВО за 1908 год 
Может получится сопоставить номера домов...

 Ф8Оп2

*V.* Так же интересен факт, что с конца XIX века по адресу ул. Картамышевская, 4 

 1900
располагается частное мужское еврейское училище профессора медицины Якова Зильберберга.
Сейчас по Картамышевскому пер. 5/7 находится школа "Ор Самеах". Видимо, это не совпадение. 

*VI.* А райончик в то время был депрессивненьким, как говорит наш нынешний мэр... 
 1904

Бывало так, что и *случались ЧП* (1943)

----------


## Antique

На карте Висковского 1916. года перепутана нумерация по Картамышевскому переулку. На самом деле чёрные номера были по восточной стороне.

На счёт приметного здания на Картомышевской, то что бы то ни было, но на том участке построили типовое здание детского сада. Построен в середине или конце 1930х, так как строительство детских садов развернулось предположительно одновременно со школами или позднее. По теме штаба - на фасаде установлена мемориальная таблица 

Связь советского сада 60х 70х с училище Зильберберга может быть случайной. Так как в этом районе было удобно проводить санацию, то расположение сада не удивляет, в окрестностях есть ещё два 1930х и 2й пол ХХ в. А училище Зильберберга потом в справочниках не упоминается (я не нашёл), потом во Всей Торгово-промішленной Одессе, 1914 оно указано по Колонтаевской, 19.

----------


## Папанин

На ул.Греческая,14  вот такой интересный балкон

----------


## Спокойствие

Не понял, почему Первомайская демонстрация -снята 18 апреля?




https://russiainphoto.ru/search/phot...aginate_page=9

----------


## Скрытик

Репетиция наверное.

----------


## Спокойствие

Ясиновский Михаил Александрович (сидит в центре) со своими сотрудниками и студентами Одесского мединститута.
Снимок сделан во дворе терапевтической клиники по ул.Пастера 9.
Ноябрь 1953 г.


http://odessa-memory.info/index.php?id=205

----------


## Ranke

> а что находилось на месте первой школы на Картамышевской? Там огромная территория... Вообще, по легендам, вроде конюшни были, но так ли это?


  16:52




> ... А дом Юрескула, как мы выяснили, носил №10, а ныне 16-й.


 То есть, он располагался на углу Косвенной и Картамышевской?
Интересно, что перед войной участок был свободен от строений


И, возможно, именно на нём планировали строить жилой дом для з-да им. XVI партсъезда. Участок выделили, но ничего не построили так как началась война.
/Я. Майстровой/ - 18.02.1941 (ф.Р-1234,оп.7, д.49,л.68)

А в начале XX века (1905г) этот адрес фигурирует при регистрации Торгового дома "Зифельдтъ и Кроль". >>>



> На счёт приметного здания на Картомышевской, то что бы то ни было, но на том участке построили типовое здание детского сада. Построен в середине или конце 1930х, так как строительство детских садов развернулось предположительно одновременно со школами или позднее. По теме штаба - на фасаде установлена мемориальная таблица 
> 
> Связь советского сада 60х 70х с училище Зильберберга может быть случайной. Так как в этом районе было удобно проводить санацию, то расположение сада не удивляет, в окрестностях есть ещё два 1930х и 2й пол ХХ в. А училище Зильберберга потом в справочниках не упоминается (я не нашёл), потом во Всей Торгово-промышленной Одессе, 1914 оно указано по Колонтаевской, 19.


 Нынешнее современное строение садика (2-х этажная коробка с окнами) по Картамышевской, 10 может быть или перестроено или построено на том самом месте. Для чего-то на картах отдельные дома же выделяют??!
Мемориальные таблички 2 (1959, 1960). И на садике и на школе №60. Уже всё поснимали, наверное... Грохнули во время ВОВ вновь построенную школу... Может промахнулись? 

Училище Я.В.Зильбирберга, видимо, просуществовало лет 20-ть, до революции. Есть отчётность (1910-1916). Первый адрес (Картамышевская, №4) фигурирует достаточно чётко и по логике это пяточёк, где сейчас стоит церковь. А здание садика и дома предшественника - №8 или №10.

----------


## Antique

> Нынешнее современное строение садика (2-х этажная коробка с окнами) по Картамышевской, 10 может быть или перестроено или построено на том самом месте. Для чего-то на картах отдельные дома же выделяют??!


 Не может оно быть перестроено, так как таких садов у нас несколько. Все одинаковые. На домофото можно посмотреть количество, нажав на название проекта в карточке одного из таких зданий. Перестроить индивидуальное здание в типовое невозможно. http://domofoto.ru/list.php?cid=4&mid=2308

Я не спорю, что здание обозначенное на карте когда-то оно было на этом месте, правда не обязательно в пределах существующего дома, оно могло быть расположено с некоторым смещением. И неизвестно дожило ли оно хотя бы до начала ХХ века.




> Мемориальные таблички 2 (1959, 1960). И на садике и на школе №60. Уже всё поснимали, наверное...


 В 2014 на саду ещё была.

----------


## Antique

> И, возможно, именно на нём планировали строить жилой дом для з-да им. XVI партсъезда. Участок выделили, но ничего не построили так как началась война.
> /Я. Майстровой/ - 18.02.1941 (ф.Р-1234,оп.7, д.49,л.68)


 Вероятнее что это дом к югу от Картамышевской. Его начали строить, к началу войны возвели до 4-го этажа, он на фрагменте снимка Luftwaffe виден (обращён в сторону Косвенной). Впоследствии рухнул - был подожжён или разбомбили, на снимке 1944 там уже только пятно от дома.

Если начали строить с марта, то четыре месяца было на строительство.

----------


## ruslanyd

> Не понял, почему Первомайская демонстрация -снята 18 апреля?


 1 мая по григорианскому календарю приходится как раз на 18 апреля по юлианскому. РСФСР перешла на григорианский календарь только в 1918-м году, а в Европе он использовался уже сотни лет. Вероятно, Первомай отмечали синхронно с Европой

----------


## Ranke

*Иллюстрированный путеводитель
по Юго-Западным казённым железным дорогам 
Андреев П.Н., 1898 год*



Описание нашего края со стр.219 (факт. 202) >>> 

Эстакада
Лиманно-лечебное заведение д-ра Ф.И.Яхимовича
Санаторий Юго-Западных Ж.Д. 
   домофото >>>

"Розетка" репринт толкает в золоте, да серебре
Какие-то 19200,00 грн + бесплатная доставка

----------


## Antique

Ну это подарочное издания. Тут цена -главное. Например если нужен подарок директору какого-нибудь концерна или депутату, то на помощь приходят издания такого рода. А для народа при желании при цене продажи в 200 - 300 гривен  можно издать.

----------


## arkoh

Насчет снимка  "первомайская  демонстрации в Одессе". Здесь путанница между новым и старым стилем - разница в числах как раз подходит: 1 мая по Григорианскому календарю соответствует 18 апреля по Юлианскому.

----------


## Jorjic

Обращаюсь к суперзнатокам, которые, я уверен, здесь имеются, для определения локации. Фото сделано весной 1951 года в радиусе 2-х, максимум 3-х, кварталов от пересечения Елисаветинской и Дворянской. Мало вероятно, что это двор, скорее улица, вот даже есть прохожие. У меня есть еще одно соображение, которое я пока не буду раскрывать, чтобы не направлять по возможно ложному следу.

----------


## Скрытик

Это не может быть пустырь, где сейчас сталинка возле Ришельевского лицея?

----------


## Kamin

А мне напоминает пустырь на месте разрушенного дома в начале ул. Гаванной, там где была 2-я баня.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не может быть пустырь, где сейчас сталинка возле Ришельевского лицея?


 Может быть, конечно. Я надеялся, что здание на заднем плане кто-то опознает.

----------


## Jorjic

Разве там был такой пустырь? Там баня и была.

----------


## Kamin

От Военного спуска до бани и школы Столярского было пустое место. Как говорил мой отец, бомба разрушила дом, там еще на стене дома, я думая № 3, остались следы от осколков.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Это Торговая, 21. На заднем плане, виднеются корпуса Университета (справа, вверху) - Елисаветинская 12. Весенние длинные тени указывают направление - на северо-восток.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это Торговая, 21. На заднем плане, виднеются корпуса Университета (справа, вверху) - Елисаветинская 12. Весенние длинные тени указывают направление - на северо-восток.


 Скорее всего, Вы правы. Девочка на велосипеде жила в доме на углу Пастера и Торговой. Думаю, это пустырь, на котором появится сталинка по адресу Пастера, 21.

----------


## Ranke

> Это Торговая, 21. На заднем плане, виднеются корпуса Университета (справа, вверху) - Елисаветинская 12. Весенние длинные тени указывают направление - на северо-восток.


 Без сомнения! Только двор по адресу Пастера, 21.

----------


## Jorjic

[QUOTE=Ranke;66869415]Без сомнения! Только двор по адресу Пастера, 21.
Да, все так. Только небольшая поправка – мы находимся не во дворе, а на улице Пастера. Двора и дома уже еще нет.

----------


## Ranke

В Википедии есть целая статья, посвященная улице. Составляет, видимо, 
потомок жильцов по адресу Картамышевская, 26.
Даже привёл план участка со смежными территориями от 1946 года!


Несколько адресов, которые попались по чётной стороне:
Картамышевская, 2 (1913, БАНИ - Бышляги В.I.)
Картамышевская, 4 (МЫЛОВАРЕННО пр-во, Вольф Хаим Григорьевич, справочник Микулина А.А., 1898)
Картамышевская, 16 (1905, Торговый Дом "Зифельдтъ и Кроль")
Картамышевская, 16 (1913, ШОРНЫЙ товар, Ольканицкий Н.Л.)

Нашёл на карте угловое здание Комитетская/Картамышевская.
Аккурат в этом месте в 1890-х появится Картамышевский пер.
 1864-1867

Также встречаются адреса из "Посемейных списков одесских мещан-евреев 1893-1916"

Чётная сторона
- Теперов М.И. (Картамышевская, 6 - 1908г.)
- Файнгольд Н. (Картамышевская, дом Губера - 1893г.)
- Фогель С.Ш. (Картамышевский пер. - 1914г.)
- Безпрозванный Л.Л. (Картамышевская, 10 - 1914г.)
- Вагнер П.З. (Картамышевская, 54 - 1914г.)
- Кофман Р.Л. (КартамышИнский пер. - 1899г.)
- Кривоносый М.М. (Картамышевская, 12 - 1910г.)
- Мальцман Ш.Ш. (Картамышевская, собст. дом - 1893г.)
- Матус К.Н. (Картамышевская, 6 - 1898г.)
- Нинецкий В.Ш. (Картамышевская, дом Горецкого - 1896г.)


Также на приведенном участке карты (1864-1867) выше
есть обозначение строения №13 по ул.Комитетской
Там же из списка обозначений под №13 - _"Мельница Хавы"_

Из справочника А.А.Микулина (1898г) >>>
Комитетская, 8 - Мукомольное пр-во, 1879г.  (Букштам Ш.С.)

----------


## Antique

Мельница Букштана и сейчас есть. После пожара её перестроили в жилой дом: http://domofoto.ru/house/29033. Это на текущий момент единственный новый жилой дом на 1926 год. Может что-то ещё было, но тема первых советских домов Одессы ещё ждёт своего исследователя. Из того что мне известно жилое строительство стало массовым с 1927 года.

Очень интересная статья, автор потратил много времени на написание, правда она не совсем википедийная. Непонятно зачем там упоминается малозначимая семья Жуковских. Воспоминания этой семьи нет смысла указывать ввиду правил Википедии. И стиль совсем не энциклопедический, скорее очерк.

В январе автор был в шаге от блокировки. Да и по Картамышевской бот уже зафиксировал нарушения.

----------


## Ranke

> Мельница Букштана и сейчас есть. После пожара её перестроили в жилой дом: http://domofoto.ru/house/29033. Это на текущий момент единственный новый жилой дом на 1926 год...


 Это интересно! Пошел смотреть здание в панорамах улиц от Яндекс. Хорошо перестроили  Так никогда не скажешь, что это было паровой мельницей.

Из книги _"Одесса. Исторический и торгово-экономический очерк Одессы в связи с Новороссийским краем"._ С.Г. Бернштейн, Одесса, 1881 год

узнаём, что на 1880 год паровая мельница Букштана занимала 6 место по мощности
из 21 самых крупных в городе.  А также, что в течении 1880 года домов в Одессе построено - 110. 
Да, это не 1926

Еще одна справочная книга: _"Мукомольное дело в России"_ Одесса, 1909г
с подробным описанием и иллюстрациями одесских паровых мельниц (в помощь проекту Домофото)
 Одесса со стр. 165 (факт 221)

 ул. Московская, 20  ул. Московская, 12
 ул. Московская, 110  ул. Старопортофранковская/ул. Тираспольская

 ул. Малая Арнаутская, 102  ул. Гимназическая, 28   Братьев Анатра

Так вот, на этот 1908 год "наша" паровая мельница Букштана не числится по адресу Комитетская, 8. А есть только мельница I.Ефруси (ул. Мельничная, 57), 
за которой и числится арендатором наш Шевел Срулевич. Может это пожар уничтожил мельницу в 00-года XX века?

----------


## Antique

Большое спасибо за превосходные источники. 

По поводу возможного пожара в 1900-х, может быть таковой и имел место, но в адресных справочниках мельница упоминается вплоть до последнего номера. Если бы предприятие прекратило бы работу, то его за это время бы вычеркнули. С другой стороны сгоревшие предприятия достаточно быстро восстанавливали, производство было очень доходным и кредит можно было погасить достаточно быстро. Но прошение на какие-то восстановительные работы в это время я не нашёл. Остаются ещё газеты, где писали о происшествиях, но не уверен, что каждый пожар фиксировали в прессе.

----------


## Trs

Возможно, упоминания в справочнике были не вполне бесплатными. Я подозреваю, что по такому принципу в путеводителях появлялись далёкие от полноты списки гостиниц.

----------


## Вячеслав_Д

*Путеводитель: где жить, есть и развлекаться туристу в Одессе 100 лет назад*
25.05.2017 • ЦИМЕС




> На каком пляже купаться, что посмотреть, как развлечься, где ночевать и вкусно поесть в Одессе в курортный сезон 1917 года. Ответы на все эти вопросы читайте в путеводителе Маяка.
> 
> 
> 
> http://mayak.org.ua/zuckerbergs/guid...100-years-ago/

----------


## Спокойствие

> *Путеводитель: где жить, есть и развлекаться туристу в Одессе 100 лет назад*
> 25.05.2017 • ЦИМЕС


 

  Вряд ли ,он, в 1917 году, уже назывался Австрийским.

----------


## Полесов

хм




> Кстати, гулять лучше в центре; ну, еще неплохо съездить в Аркадию или просто пройтись по Французскому бульвару. Если хотите острых ощущений или общения с простыми людьми – можно съездить на Пересыпь, Слободку-Романовку или вглубь Молдаванки, но оно вам надо?

----------


## Ranke

Из справочника за 1927 год
попалось, думаю, дореволюционное фото здания по Красному пер., 6
известного как "Турецкий дом"



Домофото >>>
Odessastory.info >>> 
ЖЖ_lingvik (статья по Красному переулку) >>>

P.S. Центр тайного общества, созданного греческими патриотами "Филики Этерия" находился всё-таки в доме под №18. 
О чём свидетельствует мемориальная доска установленная еще в 1926 году (в последствии рек. 1979г)

----------


## Скрытик

На Odessastory.info ссылка битая. Пишет альбом не существует.

----------


## Antique

А реконструирована это как? Изготовлена новая?

----------


## Скрытик

> На Odessastory.info ссылка битая. Пишет альбом не существует.


 Я понял, там ссылка на поиск. Она хранится только у того, кто искал. Нужно открыть этот альбом через список альбомов, тогда можно поделиться. Я там кажется даже делал текст для вставки и в сообщение форума.

----------


## OdGen

> ...
> P.S. Центр тайного общества, созданного греческими патриотами "Филики Этерия" находился всё-таки в доме под №18. 
> О чём свидетельствует мемориальная доска установленная еще в 1926 году (в последствии рек. 1979г)


 Из книги С. Решетова и Л. Ижик о *Г.Г. Маразли* (Одесса, 2012, С. 44-45):
_«Н. Лернер в очерке «Пушкин в Одессе», изданном в 1908 г. в сборнике «Пушкин», приводит примечание: «В Красном переулке Одессы, до сих пор населенном преимущественно греками и носящем любопытный старо-греческий колорит, уцелел двухэтажный каменный домик, над воротами которого прибита мраморная доска с греческой надписью: «Дом Маразли, в котором собиралась дружеская гетерия, 1821» А.М. Де-Рибас в очерке «Пушкинская Одесса» писал (1923 г.): «Дом, в котором собиралась одесская Гетерия, существовал еще при Пушкине и существует и поныне в своем первоначальном виде в Красном переулке. Это невысокий двухэтажный домик, на стене которого была прибита потом мемориальная мраморная дощечка.
На втором его этаже, куда ведет очень крутая деревянная лестница, в комнате с очень низким потолком, собирались члены Гетерии, а внизу была греческая кофейня с кухмистерской».  
Профессор В.И. Селинов в работе «Архітектурні пам’ятники «Старої Одеси» (1930 г.) включил дом в «список памятников материальной культуры по г. Одессе и Одесской области», состоящий всего из 46 объектов: «[№]38. Будинок в Червонному зав., 18. Місце збирання грецьких гетеристів. Поч. XIX ст. Є меморіальна дошка»._

----------


## 115117

http://cameralabs.org/10731-odessa-v-1982-godu-snimki-britanskogo-fotozhurnalista-iena-berri

----------


## Bugsy Siegel

> http://cameralabs.org/10731-odessa-v-1982-godu-snimki-britanskogo-fotozhurnalista-iena-berri


 Убожество. Без кадорровских жемчужин-убожество.

----------


## Киров

Наши входят в город через Пересыпьский мост...вероятно 10 апреля 1944 г.

----------


## Lushiya

Старая Одесса фотографиями готовится рассказать о себе нашим современникам 

* В Одесском Музее западного и восточного искусства состоялась презентация выставки уникальных фотографий «Одесса в старых фотографиях».
*
  В ней приняли глава попечительского совета Музея западного и восточного искусства Юрий Маслов, и.о. директора музея Игорь Пороник, создатели проекта «Старая Одесса в фото» Евгений Волокин и известный коллекционер и краевед Анатолий Дроздовский.

* Выставка откроется в Музее ко Дню города*, это будет масштабная экспозиция в трех залах на первом этаже, работа над которой идет уже несколько месяцев.
 Презентация же состоялась гораздо раньше самой выставки не случайно: организаторы обратились к одесситам с просьбой вглядеться в собственные семейные альбомы и архивы. 

Ведь зачастую за любимыми лицами родных и близких, мы забываем о «заднем плане» той или иной фотографии. Между тем,именно на нем можно рассмотреть памятники или элементы архитектуры, фонтаны или другие «вещицы», не сохраненные временем до наших дней, но которые являются запечатленной историей нашей любимой Одессы — уже бесценным документом.

*Вот организаторы и просят одесситов предоставить такие фото. Их отсканируют и с благодарностью вернут владельцам.*

----------


## Paulina92

Одесса всегда была великолепной. Конечно, есть отдельные районы-улицы, требующие немедленного вмешательства. Но, возможно, именно в них сохраняется часть той истории, которую мы забываем..

----------


## Antique

Оказывается памятник Ленину на шаре установленному на СРЗ-1 имеет интересную историю происхождения.

Когда умер ленин в Одессе организовали местный конкурс проектов на памятник-мавзолей Ленина, который предполагалось установить на Куликовом поле на месте памятника жертвам Октябрьской революции. В Одном из проектов под названием "Партиец" на здании предусматривалось размещение большого шара со статуей Ленина на нём. Вероятно идея разместить Ленина на шаре нашла отклик у рабочих СРЗ и они решили опробовать подобное решение в заводском памятнике.

----------


## 115117

https://focus.ua/archivist/377548/

----------


## ebreo

Друзья, доброго всем вечера. Подскажите, что было на месте первого городского театра, до его строительства и открытия в 1810 году. Спасибо

----------


## Antique

В переулке Ляпунова в трёхэтажном доме № 1 производят какие-то работы с  балконом второго этажа над северным подъездом, вероятно хотят стеклить:

----------


## V_efire

У кого есть фото рыбхоза им Шмидта, этот который около Катрана, под мужским монстырем.
На его территории запрещено купаться, потому что в море металлоконструкции. Сегодня заплыл таки на то место где ннмного этих металлоконструкций лежит. Плавать таки стремновато. Рыбак на траверсе сказал что мол тут когда-то планировалось построить пирс, но забросили и вот это все лежит мертвым грузом. Интересно посмотреть что таки удалось построить и как оно там было раньше.

----------


## Полесов

> Друзья, доброго всем вечера. Подскажите, что было на месте первого городского театра, до его строительства и открытия в 1810 году. Спасибо


 вики:_
Здание располагалось несколько выше современного театра, ближе к скверу Пале-Рояль, и воспринималось как памятник молодому городу.
_


немного истории
---------
из книги
МАКСИМЕНКО Валентин Семенович
«Храм і вічний музей мистецтва»
Сторінки двохсотлітньої історії культури Одеси на фоні Міського театру

------


В 1804 году Александр I издает указ об ассигновании 20 тысяч рублей на строительство одесского театра, который позднее войдет в историю как “пушкинский”.
Первоначальный проект здания было поручено составить местному архитектору Францу Фраполли, принимавшему участие в проектировании и строительстве таможни, арсенала, соляных и адмиралтейских складов3. План Фраполли отправляется в Петербург на рассмотрение известному архитектору Тома де Томону, автору целого ряда сооружений в “Северной Пальмире”. Де Томон сделал существенные изменения в первоначальном варианте плана Фраполли, и в историю первый театр Одессы вошел как детище де Томона. Справедливости ради отметим, что сам де Томон в “Южной Пальмире” (так называли тогда Одессу) не бывал, а строительство местного Городского театра осуществлялось под руководством Франца Фраполли. Постройку театра взял на себя в качестве подрядчика Виктор Яковлевич (Витторио Амадео) Поджио, отец известных декабристов Александра и Иосифа Поджио. Он обязался закончить строительство за пять лет, к сентябрю 1809 года.
Сооружение театра осуществлялось в достаточно сложных условиях. В 1803 году, например, в Одессе функционировали лишь три кирпичных завода и три известковых, лес был привозным (как и многие другие строительные материалы), а потому дорогим. Но тем не менее, к чести строителей, работа была завершена даже несколько ранее первоначального срока.
Пока шло строительство, в городе продолжалась театральная жизнь. Как свидетельствует путеводитель, изданный к столетию Одессы, представления давались во временном театре, устроенном в одной из старых казарм.
В июне 1808 года “Московские публичные ведомости” напечатали “вызов желающим играть на одесской сцене”. Велись переговоры с крупным театральным деятелем А. И. Шаховским, предполагалось даже, что его труппа откроет первый театральный сезон в Одессе.


К началу строительства здания население города составляло около 10 тысяч человек. Театр решено было строить на 800 мест. Высказывались опасения, будет ли он заполняться публикой? (Интересно, что восемь десятилетий спустя, когда строилось современное здание Городского театра, население Одессы составляло уже около 250 тысяч, т. е. увеличилось почти в 25 раз, а число мест в новом здании лишь вдвое больше, чем в первом). Поэтому решили открыть предварительную подписку на абонементы. Очень скоро все ярусы лож и кресла партера были проданы на три года вперед...
Строительство театрального здания завершилось в июле 1809 года.
Первым директором театра стал Иван Рено. Переговоры с антрепренерами затягивались, но до официального открытия театральное здание не пустовало: в нем давали представления отечественные и зарубежные труппы.
Первый театр располагался примерно на том же месте, что и нынешний, но передний фасад его был обращен к морю, а сцена - в сторону Пале-Рояля. Таким образом, здание стояло почти под прямым углом к современному. Оно четко просматривалось со стороны моря, образуя своеобразный опознавательный знак города для прибывающих сюда гостей.
В театр можно было не только прийти пешком, но и приехать по воде, а затем подняться вверх по тропинке (знаменитая лестница появится много позднее). “Особенно хорошо было возвращаться по морю, когда свет от разноцветных фонариков, дрожа, отражался в воде: совсем Венеция” (И. Новиков).
Здание театра имело форму прямоугольного параллелепипеда. С торца к нему примыкал шестиколонный портик, увенчанный треугольным фронтоном.....

.....

1 января 1873 года давали оперу Беллини “Норма”. В ночь на второе от огня газового фонаря начался пожар... В театре оставались ночевать люди, в их числе была мастерица А. Н. Исаева, которая сорок лет спустя (в дни 2 5-летнего юбилея нового театрального здания) вспоминала: “Когда я около пяти часов утра проснулась от внезапного шума, то увидела вокруг себя огромные языки пламени. Схватив ночевавшего у меня ребенка (он был участником спектакля. - В.М.), я бросилась на сцену, но вся она была в огне. Тогда я не растерялась и через задние двери выскочила во двор, а оттуда - на кухню при квартире антрепренера Фолетти, жившего при театре. В этот самый момент рухнул потолок и мы, едва живые, выбрались в Пале-Рояль, где на морозе, полураздетые, и провели весь день.
Как сейчас помню... отчаяние антрепренера, в безумном ужасе бросавшегося на крышу портала, где пламя пылало вовсю, чтобы погибнуть в огне.
- У меня все погибло, - кричал Фолетти, - дайте погибнуть и мне...
Два дня продолжался пожар, уничтоживший дотла только что перестроенный театр”.
К счастью, жертв не было, но пожар заметили слишком поздно, и здание спасти не удалось. Некоторое время стояли руины, потом их разобрали, и вскоре театральная площадь заросла травой...
Спустя около полувека Александр де Рибас, вспоминая годы своей юности, писал (цитирую фрагменты неизданных мемуаров по статье Г. Островского “В стенах старого театра”): после того, как замуровали колонны, “театр превратился в коробку, он стал похож на человека, которому насильственно стиснули зубы”; когда театр сгорел, “многие одесситы плакали, а мой отец говорил: “это месть античных богов, разгневанных за обезображение их храма”...

----------


## exse

41-44гг. Обозначено как "Украина",  на фото  регулировщик-румын в каком-то большом городе. Но это же не Одесса?

----------


## oksana1972

> 41-44гг. Обозначено как "Украина",  на фото  регулировщик-румын в каком-то большом городе. Но это же не Одесса?
> Вложение 12213025


 это здание Нацбанка - на Дерибасовской угол Ришельевской

----------


## Trs

...построенное в 1956 году.

----------


## Viktoz

> это здание Нацбанка - на Дерибасовской угол Ришельевской


 этажность не совпадает, я вообще сомневаюсь что это Одесса...

----------


## Antique

Конечно не Одесса. 
Напоминает Бухарест.

----------


## oksana1972

> Конечно не Одесса. 
> Напоминает Бухарест.


 написано же UKRAINE!

----------


## Richard

> это здание Нацбанка - на Дерибасовской угол Ришельевской


 Там же улица идет явно на подъем слева. На Дерибасовской такого нет. Да здание совсем другое. Лишний этаж, одна входная дверь вместо трех. Какой же это нацбанк?

----------


## Алик Савенков

На заборах тоже много чего написано. И Вы всему верите?

----------


## Antique

> написано же UKRAINE!


 Хотите, я загружу этот файл специально для вас под названием Hong Kong?

----------


## Antique

Написал письмо одному историку архитектуры с Румынии, он ответил, что точно не Бухаремт, а форма полицейского больше похоже на итальянскую, как и окружающая растительность.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

Не знаю было или нет, но вот такое фото нашел на фейсбуке. Датировано 1978 годом. Херсонский сквер.

----------


## Спокойствие

Где была эта стройка?
http://carlotta.malmo.se/carlotta-mmus/web/object/707245

----------


## victor.odessa

> Где была эта стройка?
> http://carlotta.malmo.se/carlotta-mmus/web/object/707245


 Это не Привоз?

----------


## Спокойствие

Делегация польских селян в Одессе ( 1948-1949)
1) Посещение Музея Обороны Одессы ( ул.Халтурина 4)


2)Посещение женской школы № 36 ( ул Щепкина 5)


3)В Селекционно-генетическом институте им. Т.Д.Лысенко



4) Порт

----------


## Спокойствие

Делегация польских селян, во время посещения Одесской области.
1) В колхозе им.Будённого  Березовский район.
Мужчина в кепке по центру-  Макар Посмитный



2) Бригадир колхоза Иван Шевченко, вручает хлеб-соль польскому гостю


Источник:
http://pauart.pl/app

----------


## Sergey_L

> Это не Привоз?


 А тут это же место, но пишут, что Киев. И чуть ракурс левее. http://carlotta.malmo.se/carlotta-mmus/web/object/708895

----------


## victor.odessa

> А тут это же место, но пишут, что Киев. И чуть ракурс левее. http://carlotta.malmo.se/carlotta-mmus/web/object/708895


 Вот если бы рассмотреть номер на москвиче.

----------


## I_66

> А тут это же место, но пишут, что Киев. И чуть ракурс левее. http://carlotta.malmo.se/carlotta-mmus/web/object/708895


 1 Не ранее 1966 года. Фильм "Сказка о царе Салтане" афиша на который прислонена к забору, вышел в 1966 году.
2 Принято ли было в Одессе афиши к фильмам писать на украинском языке? Или на русском. Сам не помню т.к. родился в конце 1966 г.
3 Если "Привоз", то велись ли строительные работы рядом или на нем в 1966 году.
4 Ну и далее по логическим цепочкам и поиску похожих строений (башенка со шпилем не здании).

----------


## Киров

Первая буква на на мере " Москвича"-"К".

----------


## I_66

> Первая буква на на мере " Москвича"-"К".


 Мне тоже так кажется. Я бы прочитал - *кэг*. А это серия Красноярского края. Хотя тоже не получается, серии *кэ.* стали выдавать после года 1975.
А в Украинской ССР на *к* начинались следующие номерные знаки - Киев - *ки.*, области Киевская - *кх.*, Кировоградская - *кд.*, Крымская *кр.*. Так что по НЗ не всегда можно определить местоположение. Люди в гости ездили друг к другу.
Кстати сбоку объявление - что-то *с 4 мая*. Да и премьера фильма состоялась в январе 1967, а выпуск на экран в мае 1967. Так что дата съемки приблизительно выясняется.

----------


## Киров

Одесская жуть...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Вложение 12264164Вложение 12264167Одесская жуть...


 что произошло с Зильберблатами по версии дворника не совсем могу разобрать...

----------


## victor.odessa

> что произошло с Зильберблатами по версии дворника не совсем могу разобрать...


 Попали в гетто.

----------


## Antique

Есть на ближних мельницах дивный дом относящийся к авангардному направлению в архитектуре - конструктивизму. Туристы до него не добираются, известен он вообще в очень узких кругах. Но превосходной архитектуры.
На этих выходных в заброшенном, но крепком здании начали вдруг демонтаж окон, что возможно означает снос или реконструкцию всевозможной степени гадкости.
Оказалось, что работы проводятся без разрешения и планируется проверка, но может быть как с мансардами - их запрещают, а они строятся.

Если здание будет потеряно, то для архитектуры Одессы это будет большая утрата:

----------


## Саша64



----------


## exse

Одесса  1942:

----------


## Antique

Спасибо, очень интересные снимки, особенно первый.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Одесса  1942:


 А мне примечательно четвёртое фото. Белая фуражка уличного регулировщика-полисмена (или как там его правильно по-румынски назвать?  :smileflag: ) хорошо заметна. Ещё незатёртый в послевоенное время, но восстановленный ныне, крест на Планетарии, пардон, на Пантелеймоновской церкви, узкая (1000 мм) бельгийского образца трамвайная колея, каменная мощёная проезжая часть улиц. Линии трамвайных путей, изображённые на снимке, мне знакомы, так как уже в ширококолейном (1524 мм) виде, они в кривой просуществовали до 1990 года, а по прямому -- ныне служат для маршрутов 5 и 28, ещё по контактной сети можно видеть примерное направление трамвайной колеи на Ришельевскую улицу (вот этого в своей личной жизни уже не застал).

----------


## Jorjic

Было и стало. Слов нет.

----------


## Jorjic

Может быть кто-то из старожилов помнит, когда были наращены перила Тещиного моста?

----------


## Скрытик

Я не старожил, но мне кажется в середине 80х. После очередного самоубийцы.

----------


## TMar

Согласна со Скрытиком.

----------


## Скрытик

Просто в начале 80х в день Физфака была традиция ходить на Тещин мост и раскачивать его (какими идиотами мы были!  :smileflag:  ), так вот тогда были не нарощенные перила еще. Еще большие дебилы ходили по ним...

----------


## Viktoz

> Просто в начале 80х в день Физфака была традиция ходить на Тещин мост и раскачивать его (какими идиотами мы были!  ), так вот тогда были не нарощенные перила еще. Еще большие дебилы ходили по ним...


 в 90-х, по крайней мере в начале, перила тоже не были нарощены... надо поискать, может есть фотки... ( сам на день физ.фака на них залазил )

----------


## doc-men

В архивах Stampost36 появилось ещё одно изображение двух столбов возле Молодой гвардии.
Год неизвестен.



Для тех кто умеет пользоваться VPN, ссылка на первоисточник: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/stampost36/album/551056/view/2114079?page=0

----------


## Jorjic

> в 90-х, по крайней мере в начале, перила тоже не были нарощены... надо поискать, может есть фотки... ( сам на день физ.фака на них залазил )


 Существует открытка издания 1988 года с уже наращенными перилами.

----------


## Ranke

> Может быть кто-то из старожилов помнит, когда были наращены перила Тещиного моста?


 Кино-ресурс Олега в помощь 

 zanuda-32.narod.ru

"Всего один поворот" (1986)
"Удивительная находка,
или Самые обыкновенные чудеса" (1986)

В обеих картинах отчётливо видны нарощенные перила.
В 70-х - нет, в 90-х - да. Значит речь идёт о первой половине 80-х
Вплоть до 1985 года

----------


## RAMZY

https://www.facebook.com/mycityodessa/videos/456766624493671/

----------


## arkoh

Перила на Тещином мосту наростили между 1978 и 1983 гг . У меня есть открытки с мостом этих  лет. В 78 г еще нет, а в 83 уже есть нарощение.

----------


## Jorjic

> Перила на Тещином мосту наростили между 1978 и 1983 гг . У меня есть открытки с мостом этих  лет. В 78 г еще нет, а в 83 уже есть нарощение.


 Спасибо. А можно увидеть открытку 1983 года?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> В архивах Stampost36 появилось ещё одно изображение двух столбов возле Молодой гвардии.
> ...
> [IMG]...


 Смею предположить, что понятие "Два столба", как обозначение автодорожной границы города, родилось здесь, на нынешней Молодой Гвардии, а, таким образом, став нарицательным понятием обозначения въезда в город, перешло на Тираспольское шоссе, да там оно так и закрепилось (так как там никаких "двух столбов" на моей памяти вроде не было, а полицейская стеклянная будка, расположенная по центру круга, имеет при себе три столба в своей конструкции, чему и удивлялся: почему говорят "Два столба", а не "Три столба", что, с моей точки зрения, считал, было ближе к истине? :smileflag: ).

----------


## doc-men

По мнению некоторых исследователей на "Двух столбах" тоже были два столба. 
Раньше в этой теме даже предлагалась для обсуждения фотография, которая изображала явно не молодогвардейские два столба.
Кроме того, некоторые утверждают, что два столба также располагались и на Овидиопольской дороге.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> По мнению некоторых исследователей на "Двух столбах" тоже были два столба. 
> Раньше в этой теме даже предлагалась для обсуждения фотография, которая изображала явно не молодогвардейские два столба.
> Кроме того, некоторые утверждают, что два столба также располагались и на Овидиопольской дороге.


 В целом,тогда можно констатировать тот факт, что "два столба" как обязательный атрибут любого въезда в город полостью ушёл в историю, но как городской топоним намертво прилип именно к западным воротам города: Тираспольское (и примыкающее здесь же Измаильское) шоссе. Теперь понятно, почему не "три" (как считал более "правильно", глядя на полицейскую /ранее милицейскую/ круглую стеклянную будку по центру круга).
На фото видно, что конструкция имеет три столба:

static.panoramio

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

encrypted-tbn0.gstatic
Да, это Молодая Гвардия, и два автобуса ЛАЗ695 в самой первой их модификации (позаимствованной от их прототипа австрийского Магируса) -- с округлыми передом и задом.


encrypted-tbn0.gstatic
Здесь же трамвай едет по Старониколаевской (в то время просто Николаевской) дороге до улицы Кишинёвская по Восьмому маршруту (как говорили тогда "в Крыжановку", но это было неправдой, так он ни до какой Крыжановки не доезжал, а срабатывал тот одесский стереотип, когда по понятиям считалось, что то, что далее "Молодой Гвардии" по Николаевской дороге -- то всё "Крыжановка").
То же место:

encrypted-tbn0.gstatic

----------


## arkoh

> Спасибо. А можно увидеть открытку 1983 года?


 Вот эта открытка и обратка. Кстати, официальное название "Мост Жанны Лябурб"

----------


## arkoh

ПЧ.Петро Чорномор
"Здесь же трамвай едет по Старониколаевской (в то время просто Николаевской) дороге до улицы Кишинёвская по Восьмому маршруту (как говорили тогда "в Крыжановку", но это было неправдой, так он ни до какой Крыжановки не доезжал, а срабатывал тот одесский стереотип, когда по понятиям считалось, что то, что далее "Молодой Гвардии" по Николаевской дороге -- то всё "Крыжановка")."


вроде доходил до Крыжановки. Я так не раз ездил туда 8-м трамваем. Сличайте.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> вроде доходил до Крыжановки. Я так не раз ездил туда 8-м трамваем. Сличайте.


 Вопрос тогда, считаю, спорный. Я не могу свидетельствовать лично, но есть документы и факты (они имеются в музее ОГЭТа) что трамвай до самой Крыжновки не доезжал, а делал круг именно на Кишинёвской улице в том месте, где она выходила на Николаевскую дорогу, тем более, что я лично помню дугу кривой, которая долгое время оставалась видна поперёк Николаевской дороги, которая подтверждала поворот трамвая того Восьмого маршрута на Кишинёвскую улицу. Свидетельств того, что трамвай ходил именно до села Крыжановка нету. Приведенные схемы -- искусственные (не настоящие), которые как раз и следуют из того царившего в основной массе горожан заблуждения.
Саша Тrs (он же директор музея ОГЭТа) не раз об этом говорил, имея в своём активе подтверждающие это документы.

----------


## arkoh

ПЧ.Петро Чорномор
возможно вы правы, я ездил тогда не собственно в с. Крыжановка, а к знакомым в строящийся тогда дачный поселок перед селом,  и его тоже называли Крыжановка.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ПЧ.Петро Чорномор
> возможно вы правы, я ездил тогда не собственно в с. Крыжановка, а к знакомым в строящийся тогда дачный поселок перед селом,  и его тоже называли Крыжановка.


 Тогда, возможно, что мы можем засвидетельствовать феномен переползания названия населённого пункта на новое для него место, но следующего из того же дорожного направления на первоисточник. Тому есть ещё одно яркое свидетельство, как название посёлка в Овидиопольском районе пгт Таирово "чудным" образом "переползло" на очередной одесский спальный жилой массив с многоэтажными высотками, который так и назвали: "посёлок Таирова" (негласно в его состав влились Вузовский и Южный, ставшие составной частью этого нашего мегапосёлка/жилмассива Таирова), так как он расположен в направлении и недалеко (через виноградное поле) от того овидоиопольского посёлка городского типа Таирово (один их центров нашего украинского виноделия).

----------


## sailor star

> Карта 1929 г. все же наводит на размышления. По идее это секретная карта, т.е. содержит правдивиые сведения. На карте показаны трамвайные линии за чертой Порто-Франко или даже дальше от нее. Но! Очень странная там линия от 3-й станции Люстдорфа к заводу Анатра. В то время 13-й маршрут трамвая доходил только до радиостанции и ни о какой дополнительной линии (фактически по современным ул. Комарова и Жукова к стройрынку) мне ничего не известно. Также не совпадает с теорией линия по полям и буеракам от 7-й до 9-й станции Люстдорфа. Я еще могу предположить, что трамвай проходил по всей Рыбачьей до нынешней Вильямса (т.к. сам помню бельгийские столбы на Рыбачьей и улица слишком широкая для обычной сельской улицы), но расположение остановочного павильона на углу Долгой и Амундсена (в которой расположен магазин) наводит на мысль, что там была развилка трамвайных путей. Обычно бельгийские павильоны ставились строго вдоль линий. Да и стыковка линий на Вильямса как-то снижает ценность трамвая для поездок в монастырь/семинарию, для чего он был предназначен в те годы.
> 
> В общем, нужна ТОЧНАЯ информация, какие улицы назывались Цыганская и Сиротская.


 Трамвай доезжал до 8-й станции, поворачивал на Вильямса и оттуда шел до района монастыря. По Рыбачьей он не мог никак проходить. Разве что какой то был дублёр шедший до Долгой

----------


## sailor star

> Вопрос тогда, считаю, спорный. Я не могу свидетельствовать лично, но есть документы и факты (они имеются в музее ОГЭТа) что трамвай до самой Крыжновки не доезжал, а делал круг именно на Кишинёвской улице в том месте, где она выходила на Николаевскую дорогу, тем более, что я лично помню дугу кривой, которая долгое время оставалась видна поперёк Николаевской дороги, которая подтверждала поворот трамвая того Восьмого маршрута на Кишинёвскую улицу. Свидетельств того, что трамвай ходил именно до села Крыжановка нету. Приведенные схемы -- искусственные (не настоящие), которые как раз и следуют из того царившего в основной массе горожан заблуждения.
> Саша Тrs (он же директор музея ОГЭТа) не раз об этом говорил, имея в своём активе подтверждающие это документы.


 
Даже где то в инете была статья что 8-ка доезжала только до Кишиневской. Только зачем ее убрали если это был летний маршрут?

----------


## Trs

Не было дублёра по Долгой. С 2011 года, когда был написан цитируемый пост, многое уже было уточнено.

8 до Кишинёвской не была летним маршрутом.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Трамвай доезжал до 8-й станции, поворачивал на Вильямса и оттуда шел до района монастыря. По Рыбачьей он не мог никак проходить. Разве что какой то был дублёр шедший до Долгой


 На старую Вильямса поворот был от 9 Станции Черноморской дороги (от 8 Станции ЧД нереально, это район улицы Офицерской и бывшей когда-то остановки "Мостик"). Косвенно про наличие по ней (старой Вильямса) когда-то трамвая говорят ещё сохранившиеся на протяжении улицы два(!) пенька от металлических (двутаврового профиля) опор, по всей видимости, для контактной сети. Кстати, сегодня от 9 Станции ЧД и до Монастыря по старой Вильямса быстрым шагом не более 10 минут ходьбы (промерено лично) -- это самое узкое место между линиями трамваев 19 и 3/27.

----------


## Это я

> Вопрос тогда, считаю, спорный. Я не могу свидетельствовать лично, но есть документы и факты (они имеются в музее ОГЭТа) что трамвай до самой Крыжновки не доезжал, а делал круг именно на Кишинёвской улице в том месте, где она выходила на Николаевскую дорогу, тем более, что я лично помню дугу кривой, которая долгое время оставалась видна поперёк Николаевской дороги, которая подтверждала поворот трамвая того Восьмого маршрута на Кишинёвскую улицу. Свидетельств того, что трамвай ходил именно до села Крыжановка нету. Приведенные схемы -- искусственные (не настоящие), которые как раз и следуют из того царившего в основной массе горожан заблуждения.
> Саша Тrs (он же директор музея ОГЭТа) не раз об этом говорил, имея в своём активе подтверждающие это документы.


 Полностью согласна. Я жила в том районе с рождения, сам трамвай не помню, но помню рельсы, где он делал круг. Это получается примерно вокруг нынешней автостоянки волна. А пляж, который там находится ( если от Кишинёвской через дачи к морю пройти) всегда Крыжановкой называли. Там ещё турбаза была " Крыжановка" , палатки стояли. Возможно , поэтому и пляж называли Крыжановка, возможно поэтому и говорили, что трамвай ходит в Крыжановку.

----------


## sailor star

> Не было дублёра по Долгой. С 2011 года, когда был написан цитируемый пост, многое уже было уточнено.
> 
> 8 до Кишинёвской не была летним маршрутом.


 Насчет цитируемого поста с 2011 года по вашим словам, то я только наткнулся на эту тему сегодня. Я в курсе как тогда трамвай ходил, и видел те опоры(или то что от них осталось)

----------


## bump2007

Нашлась вот такая брошюра - "Театральная Одесса", сентябрь 1963, на украинском, 33 страницы.
Если интересна, могу отсканировать в лучшем качестве и выложить.

----------


## doc-men

Давно известная открытка, изображающая мост на Большом фонтане.

Но с интересом узнал, что церковь на заднем фоне, это не мужской монатырь, а  Церковь свв. Константина и Елены на Большом Фонтане
http://christmuseum.info/articles/47-cerkov-svv-konstantina-i-eleny-na-bolshom-fontane.html

----------


## Antique

На столбе ограды активисты в 2000х даже повесили информационную табличку.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Давно известная открытка, изображающая мост на Большом фонтане.
> [IMG]...


 Да, довольно изветное фото. Вполне узнаваемы дуга пути и мосты, которые находятся точно на том же месте, где позднее построили более капитальные (над Бабушкинской улицей) для маршрута Девятнадцатого трамвая. Но всё та же привычная и для современного глаза однопутка. Ещё на фото хорошо видно место, где лошади конки в ожидании долго топчутся на одном и том же месте, и "отгружают" тут же навоз.

----------


## Antique

Открытка.
Одеса. Міський сад.
Кольорове фото Т. Бакмана
Київ: Державне видавництво образотворчого мистецтва і музичної літератури, 1956
БФ 07558. 10/IV 1956 р. Зак. № 867. Тираж 50.000. Ціна 20 коп
Друкарня ім. Володарського, Ленінград.

----------


## Антари

А что это за здание, и где оно находится, очень красивое пост 32966?

----------


## Antique

> А что это за здание, и где оно находится, очень красивое пост 32966?


 Это особняк неизвестно кого на Генуэзской улице в санатории "Дружба". Снесённый не так давно. В некоторых источниках его называют принадлежащем человеку на букву "Д", но при текущих белых пятнах - это слишком опрометчиво.

 Разрушался дом долгое время, о чём было известно многим, но резонансом и не пахло. В те дни, когда его должны были снести, вдруг поднялась шумиха с участием одного из политиков, хотя имею в своём подчинении Областное управление памятников он мог снова объявить здание выявленным памятником и хотя бы на время спасти от сноса.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Открытка.
> Одеса. Міський сад.
> Кольорове фото Т. Бакмана
> Київ: Державне видавництво образотворчого мистецтва і музичної літератури, *1956*
> БФ 07558. 10/IV 1956 р. Зак. № 867. Тираж 50.000. *Ціна 20 коп*
> [...]


 Это старыми деньгами, а "хрущёвками" (после 1961 года) это выходит, открытка по 2 копейки? Совсем копейки, выходит, её стоимость была!

----------


## Antique

> Это старыми деньгами, а "хрущёвками" (после 1961 года) это выходит, открытка по 2 копейки? Совсем копейки, выходит, её стоимость была!


 Учитывая то, что она цветная, то очень дёшево выходит. Потом, в 1960 - 80-х открытки стоили 2-3 к., а ДМПК для авиапочты (то есть с отпечатанной маркой) - 5 к. Широкоформатная открытка стоила 5 к. 

В 1952 году фотооткрытка стоила 75 к., то есть та, которая производилась методом фотопечати. Такая технология встречалась и в 1980-х годах, но я уже не помню стоимость, вероятно было не дороже 5 к.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

И ещё: Только что обратил внимание: Если судить по цитате текста, то Ленинград печатал открытку на украинском языке! И это для общесоюзного пользования! ФЭномЭнально!))))

----------


## Antique

> И ещё: Только что обратил внимание: Если судить по цитате текста, то Ленинград печатал открытку на украинском языке! И это для общесоюзного пользования! ФЭномЭнально!))))


 Издательство наше, украинское, а заказ разместили там, так как вероятно не было свободных мощностей, а может в то время в Украине вообще цветные открытки не печатали. 

Интересно вообще то, что все надписи на открытке выполнены на украинском без каких-либо переводов. В Брежневские времена только подпись была на украинском, да и то во второй строчке. а в первой - на русском. В 80-х московские (Всесоюзные) издательства иногда даже не утруждали себя переводом подписей.

Вообще же в Советском союзе открытки для республик издавались как в республиканских издательствах (Мистецтво, Радянська Украина) и всесоюзных (Министерство связи СССР, Планета, Плакат, Правда), так как мощностей республиканских предприятий не хватало.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Издательство наше, Украинское, а заказ разместили там, так как вероятно не было свободных мощностей, а может в то время в Украине вообще цветные открытки не печатали. 
> 
> Интересно вообще то, что все надписи на открытке выполнены на украинском без каких-либо переводов. В Брежневские времена только подпись была на украинском, да и то во второй строчке. а в первой - на русском. В 80-х московские (Всесоюзные) издательства иногда даже не утруждали себя переводом подписей.
> 
> Вообще же в Советском союзе открытки для республик издавались как в республиканских издательствах (Мистецтво, Радянська Украина) и всесоюзных (Министерство связи СССР, Планета, Плакат, Правда), так как мощностей республиканских предприятий не хватало.


 Немного скачусь в ОФФ, но мне вспомнились наборы цветных карандашей, довольно популярных в советское время: "Искусство", что и было вытеснено золотистой надписью на каждой деревяшке карандаша (вместе с двумя последними цифрами года изготовления). Так вот, на самой коробе (упаковке с карандашами) конкретно писалось: "Мистецтво", без всякого дубляжа и перевода (на сколько помню, но может и был дубляж/перевод, но в стороне, и мелким шрифтом).

----------


## VOGUE88

> Это особняк неизвестно кого на Генуэзской улице в санатории "Дружба". Снесённый не так давно. В некоторых источниках его называют принадлежащем человеку на букву "Д", но при текущих белых пятнах - это слишком опрометчиво.
> 
>  Разрушался дом долгое время, о чём было известно многим, но резонансом и не пахло. В те дни, когда его должны были снести, вдруг поднялась шумиха с участием одного из политиков, хотя имею в своём подчинении Областное управление памятников он мог снова объявить здание выявленным памятником и хотя бы на время спасти от сноса.


 зря вы так.Какой политик поднимал шумиху? простым людям тоже на это было смотреть больно.В момент сноса там собралось много одесситов,и ничего не смогли сделать.И раньше также.Единственное на что надеялись,что застройщик не снесет здание.

----------


## Antique

> зря вы так.Какой политик поднимал шумиху? простым людям тоже на это было смотреть больно.В момент сноса там собралось много одесситов,и ничего не смогли сделать.И раньше также.Единственное на что надеялись,что застройщик не снесет здание.


 На протяжении многих лет было ясно, что здание или снесут или рухнет само. По-этому кричать караул в тот момент, когда ожидаемое наконец наступило бессмысленно. Такая тактика никогда не помогала.

То есть если бы какая-то инициативная группа хотела бы побороться за сохранение здания это можно было сделать и раньше. Сколько таких объектов планируемых под снос ждёт своего часа... И тоже никому ничего не нужно. Только при сносе может быть будет информационный всплеск и от очередного здания останутся одни воспоминания.

----------


## Antique

Создал тему для учёта мозаик и разного рода росписей: Монументальное искусство Одессы в архитектуре (мозаики, фрески, барельефы). Подобные темы по другим явлениям в разделе имеются, но на этот раз решил завести таблицу для удобства учёта.

----------


## Lushiya

Из ФБ. 

Мы уверены, что в Украине много талантливых и творческих людей. Предлагаем дизайнерам и иллюстраторам проявить себя!
Рады сообщить, что по просьбе Stavnitser Andrey, Михаил Жванецкий согласился подготовить новый сборник об Одессе.
Открытым пока остается один вопрос – что должно быть на обложке новой книги Михаила Жванецкого об Одессе?
Ввиду этого TIS объявляет конкурс на дизайн обложки для нового сборника нашего любимого ММЖ.
Новоявленная книга будет называться «Солнце. Море. Аркадия».
Если вы хотите, чтобы ваше имя было рядом с именем всемирно известного писателя Михаила Жванецкого — предложите свою идею для обложки и ваш дизайн будет на книге которая заполонит книжные лавки и займёт почётное место на полках ценителей.
Для участия в конкурсе необходимо:
• Приложить файл с вашим видением обложки
• Имя и фамилию автора
• Контактный номер телефона
• Ссылку на профиль в facebook
Если у вас уже есть портфолио — приложите ваши другие работы к письму или укажите на них ссылку.
Эскизы высылайте на e-mail: [email protected]
⌛Работы принимаются до 15.10.2017
Лучший эскиз Михаил Михайлович выберет сам. С победителем мы заключим договор и продолжим сотрудничать, чтобы доделать весь дизайн будущего сборника.
Промежуточные работы, которые нам понравятся, мы будем публиковать в Facebook с разрешения автора.
Принимайте участие сами или отмечайте в комментариях ваших друзей, которых может заинтересовать этот конкурс.

----------


## Скрытик

Сегодня утром сняли леса и разбирали конструкции над магазином Виртус, что на Софиевской 13. Осталась небольшая полоска над крышей пристройки и 2м этажом. Пока не стал фотографировать, но дом реально обалденно сделали!

----------


## exse

Порылся в своем маленьком архивчике и рискнул на оффтоп. Это  тоже ушедшая "Одесса" только не архитектурная, а в стеклянной таре и, думаю, еще многим в этой теме была хорошо знакома.

----------


## arkoh

> Это старыми деньгами, а "хрущёвками" (после 1961 года) это выходит, открытка по 2 копейки? Совсем копейки, выходит, её стоимость была!


 Это молодежи сейчас кажется, что 2 коп. не деньги. А я помню то время. Многие получали 30 руб. в МЕСЯЦ , в 1961г (уборщицы, продавщицы) т.е. выходило 1 руб. в день "куда хочешь  -туда день"

----------


## Кошкина27

да, раньше 2 копейки были деньги.

----------


## arkoh

Кто что знает о домах на Таможенной площади, которые там были в начале 20-го века, правее въезда в порт.  Когда построены , когда исчезли. На первых этажах видны магазины . Может известно какие?

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> да, раньше 2 копейки были деньги.


 До такой степени, что при той реформе был проект монеты в 1/2 копейки (чтоб втиснуть в него старый пятак), но... не случилось.

coins-cccp

----------


## Le Roy

> Кто что знает о домах на Таможенной площади, которые там были в начале 20-го века, правее въезда в порт.  Когда построены , когда исчезли. На первых этажах видны магазины . Может известно какие?


 Много интересной информации о домах на Таможенной площади можно найти в одесских газетах, в частности в Одесском листке, за октябрь-декабрь 1901 года.
Одна из иллюстраций того времени

----------


## Antique

> Одна из иллюстраций того времени


 Этот снимок встречается в виде открытки: http://domofoto.ru/photo/24762/. Сделан в пределах 1912 - 1913 годов, так как на нём видно новую часть здания таможни.

----------


## Le Roy

Представленная мной иллюстрация из газеты Одесский Листок за 1901 год, а никак ни за 1912-13гг.

----------


## Antique

> Представленная мной иллюстрация из газеты Одесский Листок за 1901 год, а никак ни за 1912-13гг.


 И действительно, это я перепутал. На иных снимках площади оказалось, что в 1912 достроили центр и маленькое северо-восточное крыло.

----------


## arkoh

> Этот снимок встречается в виде открытки: http://domofoto.ru/photo/24762/. Сделан в пределах 1912 - 1913 годов, так как на нём видно новую часть здания таможни.


 


> Много интересной информации о домах на Таможенной площади можно найти в одесских газетах, в частности в Одесском листке, за октябрь-декабрь 1901 года.
> Одна из иллюстраций того времени
> 
> Вложение 12319731


 


> До такой степени, что при той реформе был проект монеты в 1/2 копейки (чтоб втиснуть в него старый пятак), но... не случилось.
> 
> coins-cccp


 Пошли по более простому пути: округлили все цены до целой копейки. Стакан газводы из-за этого подорожал вдвое.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Пошли по более простому пути: округлили все цены до целой копейки. Стакан газводы из-за этого подорожал вдвое.


 Ещё, следом, шлейфом этого округления был некоторый разнобой в цене на газировку: если без сиропа было одинаково в 1 копейку, как в автоматах, так и на разлив, то с "газиропом" (с сиропом, то есть  :smileflag: ), в автоматах было по 3 копейки, а на разлив -- строго по 4! Ну, и, естественно, уличные таксофоны с 15 (не с 20!) копеек стали принимать нашу знаменитую "двушку".))))

----------


## arkoh

> Ещё, следом, шлейфом этого округления был некоторый разнобой в цене на газировку: если без сиропа было одинаково в 1 копейку, как в автоматах, так и на разлив, то с "газиропом" (с сиропом, то есть ), в автоматах было по 3 копейки, а на разлив -- строго по 4! Ну, и, естественно, уличные таксофоны с 15 (не с 20!) копеек стали принимать нашу знаменитую "двушку".))))


 в автоматах в 1961 г. было 2 сиропа на выбор: за 5 коп и за 3 коп. Но т.к. пятак поменяли на новый ( 1,2,и 3 коп не меняли), то многие бросали старые пятаки (размер монеты не изменился) т. е. пили бесплатно. Так потом в автоматах стало только 3 коп

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> в автоматах в 1961 г. было 2 сиропа на выбор: за 5 коп и за 3 коп. Но т.к. пятак поменяли на новый ( 1,2,и 3 коп не меняли), то многие бросали старые пятаки (размер монеты не изменился) т. е. пили бесплатно. Так потом в автоматах стало только 3 коп


 Я уже два сиропа на выбор не застал, хотя все автоматы делались с возможностью такого выбора после нажатия соответствующей кнопки (а ранее, надо было кидать ещё в разные дырки, в фильме про Шурика это хорошо видно, когда он поливал себя водичкой после экзамена). На моей памяти эти кнопки никогда не были в функции, а "газироп" (вода сиропом) всегда срабатывал в момент бросания "троячки" (всё было настроено заранее, только с одним видом сиропа.

----------


## Viacheslaw

> Я уже два сиропа на выбор не застал, хотя все автоматы делались с возможностью такого выбора после нажатия соответствующей кнопки (а ранее, надо было кидать ещё в разные дырки, в фильме про Шурика это хорошо видно, когда он поливал себя водичкой после экзамена). На моей памяти эти кнопки никогда не были в функции, а "газироп" (вода сиропом) всегда срабатывал в момент бросания "троячки" (всё было настроено заранее, только с одним видом сиропа.


 Петро, а Куяльник на Дерибасовской и его филиал на Толстого (напротив СШ № 47)??? Там все кнопки функциклировали исправно!!!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Петро, а Куяльник на Дерибасовской и его филиал на Толстого (напротив СШ № 47)??? Там все кнопки функциклировали исправно!!!


 Там был выбор? Может быть, не очень хорошо помню, но то было редкое исключение, но, как правило, везде и массово по городу -- никакого выбора в семидесятые и восьмидесятые годы особо уже не было. Да из той же школы 47 мы лично после уроков (в 5 классе) очень часто перемещались на Тираспольскую площадь, где у посадочной остановки на 15 трамвай располагались водяные автоматы несколько устаревшей конструкции, из которых мы "качали" газировку "бесплатно", просовывая проволочку в монетовозвратник, замыкая стартующие контакты. А вот в самом "Куяльнике" на Дерибасовской вода Куяльник с сиропом была за 5 копеек -- гадость полнейшая, скажу всем вам: Куяльник с сиропом. Лучше было выпить чистый простой Куяльник за 3 копейки. Там же была представлена и простая водичка за 1 копейку и простой "газриоп" за 3 копейки, а также разменный автомат, который на брошенную "десятку" (10 копеек, гривенником называли такую монету, на сколько помню) в лоток для выдачи вылетело три "тройки" и одна копейка.

----------


## Lobver

Добрый вечер.
А у кого-то есть фото второго еврейского кладбища? До его ликвидации. Нашел в интернете только стену.

----------


## Antique

> Добрый вечер.
> А у кого-то есть фото второго еврейского кладбища? До его ликвидации. Нашел в интернете только стену.


 В фильме "Беня Крик" есть эпизод снятый на его территории.

----------


## Lobver

> В фильме "Беня Крик" есть эпизод снятый на его территории.


 Спасибо, посмотрел.
Хотелось бы конечно побольше фотографий старинного кладбища. Насколько знаю, могилы не перезахоронялись. Просто снесли памятники и всё.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Мы там с батей часто любили гулять (когда жили тут же недалеко по Черноморской дороге, около Парашютной улицы, в трёхэтажке рядом с тюрмой), как оказалось -- это были последние годы того кладбища: заброшенность и его запустение были видны воочию.
(Мне всё время вспоминается анекдот про Мойшу и его дом напротив тюрмы :smileflag: ).

----------


## Киров

> Спасибо, посмотрел.
> Хотелось бы конечно побольше фотографий старинного кладбища. Насколько знаю, могилы не перезахоронялись. Просто снесли памятники и всё.


  За год до ликвидации кладбища дали объявление в газете.

----------


## arkoh

> Спасибо, посмотрел.
> Хотелось бы конечно побольше фотографий старинного кладбища. Насколько знаю, могилы не перезахоронялись. Просто снесли памятники и всё.


 отдельных известных людей перезахоронили на 2-ом христианском , например  М. Мойхерсфорима.

----------


## Lobver

Я бы очень хотел сейчас погулять по этому старому еврейскому кладбищу, если бы его сохранили. Всё таки там хоронили настоящих евреев из настоящей Одессы. 
Но сегодня я там был, просто ужас. Бомжатник, мусорка и запустение. Власти территорию просто похерили. Комуняки не могли воссоздать даже копию ворот, которые там были, и которые они снесли по ошибке. Там арка точнее, она же ведь другая была совершенно. Не то, что свояли.

Боюсь, что помнят это кладбище люди, которые сейчас уже в основном уже в Израиле, Германии или США или под землей. Зачем было вообще разрушать это старинное кладбище? Всё равно кто там строить чего захочет? Кстати, когда гуляешь по парку, очень чувства странные, ведь большинство гробов всё также под землей, совсем немного перезахоронили. И помню по новостям было, что кости часто находили на территории. Жуть короче. Одесса не должна такого заслуживать. Точнее такого отношения к своим потомкам.

----------


## Полесов

Государственные санитарные правила и нормы "Гигиенические требования относительно обустройства и содержания кладбищ в населенных пунктах Украины" ДСанПиН 2.2.2.028-99

выдержка

7. Гигиенические требования к закрытию и реконструкции кладбищ

7.1. Закрытие или ликвидация кладбищ, а также использование его для повторного захоронения производится по согласованию с местными органами государственной санэпидемслужбы.

7.2. Использование закрытого кладбища или отдельных участков действующего кладбища для повторного захоронения (погребения гроба в семейную могилу) может быть допущено только после завершения кладбищенских периода (не раньше, чем через 20 лет после последнего захоронения) по согласованию с местными органами государственной санитарно-эпидемиологической службы. Захоронение урны с прахом в родственную могилу разрешается независимо от времени, прошедшего от предыдущего захоронения в нее гроба.

Примечание. В отдельных случаях, если кладбище расположено в благоприятных почвенных условиях, кладбищенских период по согласованию с местными органами санитарно-эпидемиологической службы может быть уменьшен до 15 лет.

7.3. При полном использовании территорий под захоронение и невозможности проведения повторного захоронения кладбище закрывается.* Территории закрытых кладбищ после завершения кладбищенских периода, при соответствующем уровне упорядочения, могут быть отведены под парки и скверы.*

----------


## дэн 79

> Я бы очень хотел сейчас погулять по этому старому еврейскому кладбищу, если бы его сохранили. Всё таки там хоронили настоящих евреев из настоящей Одессы. 
> Но сегодня я там был, просто ужас. Бомжатник, мусорка и запустение. Власти территорию просто похерили. Комуняки не могли воссоздать даже копию ворот, которые там были, и которые они снесли по ошибке. Там арка точнее, она же ведь другая была совершенно. Не то, что свояли.
> 
> Боюсь, что помнят это кладбище люди, которые сейчас уже в основном уже в Израиле, Германии или США или под землей. Зачем было вообще разрушать это старинное кладбище? Всё равно кто там строить чего захочет? Кстати, когда гуляешь по парку, очень чувства странные, ведь большинство гробов всё также под землей, совсем немного перезахоронили. И помню по новостям было, что кости часто находили на территории. Жуть короче. Одесса не должна такого заслуживать. Точнее такого отношения к своим потомкам.


 Да,кости попадались.В начале 90-х часто там школу прогуливали.Попадались большие кости,фрагменты разбитых надгробий.А друг со двора целый череп нашёл.Носился с ним по двору и всей пацанве показывал...Да и рассказывали,когда экскаватор какие то траншеи там рыл,цеплял при раскопках целые гробы,рассыпавшиеся в щепки

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> 7.3. При полном использовании территорий под захоронение и невозможности проведения повторного захоронения кладбище закрывается.* Территории закрытых кладбищ после завершения кладбищенских периода, при соответствующем уровне упорядочения, могут быть отведены под парки и скверы.*


 Вот поэтому нынешний так называемый "артиллерийский" парк" я до сих пор таковым не называю, а только исключительно как "*Еврейский парк*", и никак иначе.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вложение 12342033
>  отдельных известных людей перезахоронили на 2-ом христианском , например  М. Мойхерсфорима.


 23 октября состоится открытие мемориальной доски по адресу ул.Дегтярная, 14, по случаю 100- летия со дня смерти еврейского писателя Менделе Мойхер-Сфорима. По данному адресу находился дом, где он проживал и преподавал.

----------


## chereshny1958

http://uc.od.ua/news/urbanism/1197339 
Посмотрите на эту красоту, которую уничтожают...

----------


## Antique

Не сказал бы что уничтожают. Стандартное многолетнее запустение. В 2011 году было так же.

----------


## Саша64

Как правильно переименовывать улицы

©A.Ivakin

----------


## Папанин

Одесса. Кирпичный дом на Б. Арнаутской № 45.
Построен в конце ХІХ-начале ХХ веков
оригинальные квартирные двери с лепными навершиями, фрагменты фресок на стенах, которым неизвестно сколько ещё осталось. (потолок тоже когда-то был расписан в мавританском стиле).

----------


## Antique

Только наверняка не лепные, а резные. Это дерево.

----------


## Jorjic

Возле староконки ремонтируют участок Косвенной и ставят стилизованные столбы освещения "под старину". Я знаю?..

----------


## Bugsy Siegel

Я извиняюсь, может завсегдатаи темы в курсе, а что, Воронцовская колоннада уже уничтожена или еще что то осталось? И второй вопрос, на месте этой бесполезной конструкции поставят современные МАФы (ну там шаурма, ломбард)?

----------


## Antique

> Я извиняюсь, может завсегдатаи темы в курсе, а что, Воронцовская колоннада уже уничтожена или еще что то осталось? И второй вопрос, на месте этой бесполезной конструкции поставят современные МАФы (ну там шаурма, ломбард)?


 В FB создана специальная группа посвящённая работам на бельведере: https://www.facebook.com/groups/savebelvedere/

----------


## exse

Одесса 1941-43:




Одесса(?) 1941-43 (обозначено как "Военный госпиталь в аэропорту Одессы"):

----------


## Antique

Последняя фотография возможно на Школьном снята. Есть там один усадебного типа дом. А вообще же довоенные фотографии школьного отсутствуют, по-этому может и что-то из прочего в подборке тоже оттуда.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Одесса 1941-43:
> Вложение 12365206
> 
> Вложение 12365207


  Вторая- санаторий НКВД на Французском бульваре?

----------


## Скрытик

> Я извиняюсь, может завсегдатаи темы в курсе, а что, Воронцовская колоннада уже уничтожена или еще что то осталось? И второй вопрос, на месте этой бесполезной конструкции поставят современные МАФы (ну там шаурма, ломбард)?


 Не пишите глупости а сходите и посмотрите. Пожалуй это самый профессиональный подход к реставрации, который производился в последние годы.

----------


## Antique

> Вторая- санаторий НКВД на Французском бульваре?


 Это санаторий милиции, номер санатория не помню ( база отдыха моряков). Здание рухнуло несколько лет назад.

----------


## Bugsy Siegel

> Не пишите глупости а сходите и посмотрите. Пожалуй это самый профессиональный подход к реставрации, который производился в последние годы.


 Не буду писать, но лучше бы ее не трогали наши "профессионалы", а отдали бы в работу скажем немцам, Кирха и все такое...

----------


## Trs

Вы в курсе, что сзади к Кирхе пристроено новое здание, да?

----------


## Скруджжж

> Не буду писать, но лучше бы ее не трогали наши "профессионалы", а отдали бы в работу скажем немцам, Кирха и все такое...


 Зачем? Реконструкция Кирхи далеко не идеальна, она садится. И о каких немцах речь? О Суханове и Экоговнострое?

----------


## Bugsy Siegel

> Зачем? Реконструкция Кирхи далеко не идеальна, она садится. И о каких немцах речь? О Суханове и Экоговнострое?


 Основную часть пожертвований выделила лютеранская община Баварии, колокола кроме самого малого из Германии, скамьи от туда же, роспись немецкого художника, орган из Германии, деревянные фигуры апостолов и распятие тоже из Германии, алтарь, купель и кафедра сделаны по проекту немецкого художника. Вы конечно правы, но без немцев не обошлось))

"Застройщиком является НЕЛЦУ и ее партнерская церковь земли Бавария. 
Ответственным за общее планирование и генеральным подрядчиком проекта является фирма «Эко-строй» г. Одесса, в лице директора Владимира Суханова. Главный архитектор проекта – Александр Голованов. Куратором проекта является немецко-украинская фирма ООО «О.Л.Т. консалт» возглавляемая Торстеном Освальдом. Строительная фирма «Кирхенбау» из Днепропетровска под руководством Алексея Панченко осуществляла все строительные работы на месте. Художественное оформление церкви было выполнено молодым немецким художником Тобиасом Каммерером"

----------


## Ranke

> Это санаторий милиции, номер санатория не помню ( база отдыха моряков). Здание рухнуло несколько лет назад.


  old.odessa.ua
все фото >>>




> Вы в курсе, что сзади к Кирхе пристроено новое здание, да?


  2012

От старта реставрационных работ прошло уже как 10 лет.
Что плохого в том, что сзади пристроили здание?

А коробку общежития №3 ОНАС влепить в 1960-ых это как? Решение в духе того времени. Была потребность. Вообще чудо, что здание выстояло.

----------


## Antique

Забыл добавить, что на левом снимке изображён тот же санаторий, только иное здание. Я когда был на территории не догадался пойти в сторону расположения сегодняшнего агафангеловского заведения и не открыл данный забытый шедевр конструктивизма, а по спутнику изображённое здание именно там и стоит.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Основную часть пожертвований выделила лютеранская община Баварии, колокола кроме самого малого из Германии, скамьи от туда же, роспись немецкого художника, орган из Германии, деревянные фигуры апостолов и распятие тоже из Германии, алтарь, купель и кафедра сделаны по проекту немецкого художника. Вы конечно правы, но без немцев не обошлось))
> 
> "Застройщиком является НЕЛЦУ и ее партнерская церковь земли Бавария. 
> Ответственным за общее планирование и генеральным подрядчиком проекта является фирма «Эко-строй» г. Одесса, в лице директора Владимира Суханова. Главный архитектор проекта – Александр Голованов. Куратором проекта является немецко-украинская фирма ООО «О.Л.Т. консалт» возглавляемая Торстеном Освальдом. Строительная фирма «Кирхенбау» из Днепропетровска под руководством Алексея Панченко осуществляла все строительные работы на месте. Художественное оформление церкви было выполнено молодым немецким художником Тобиасом Каммерером"


  то что несущие стены новостроя повело говорит о непрофессионализме Экостроя. А то как они делали Гигантскую лестницу это убедительно доказало
https://uatalks.com/showthread.php?3...ll=1#post56839

----------


## Bugsy Siegel

> то что несущие стены новостроя повело говорит о непрофессионализме Экостроя. А то как они делали Гигантскую лестницу это убедительно доказало
> https://uatalks.com/showthread.php?3...ll=1#post56839


 Выходит все что сделано нашими-дерьмо, а все к чему приложили руку немцы-хорошо. Так собственно об этом я и говорю, страшно за колоннаду.

----------


## Antique

Анатолий Изотов заявляет, что если бы не его вмешательство, то бельведеру бы грозило обрушение.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Анатолий Изготовление заявляет, что если бы не его вмешательство, то бельведеру бы грозило обрушение.


 
может Изотов?
Обрушение и так уже начиналось, бельведером не от его хорошего состояния решили заняться.

Большая часть старого фонда находится примерно в таком же плачевном состоянии. Просто те дома менее известны, не на слуху, да и на всех денег не хватит

----------


## Trs

Это автоправка, наверное.

----------


## Antique

Конечно, только сейчас заметил. У аатозамены нетрадиционное мышление.

----------


## exse

Одесса, 1942:

----------


## Antique

Вторая фотография - это должно быть Николаев, так как как там присутствует характерного уродливого вида металлический корпус подстанции.

----------


## exse

Возможно. Но тогда ошибся автор фото. Вот обратная сторона:

----------


## Киров

Немцы хоронят своих,Одесса,январь 1944 г.,Канатная ул.

----------


## exse

Подписано "Июнь 1943 Пересыпь". Наша "Пересыпь"?



Дорога Одесса-Николаев:

----------


## chereshny1958

http://odessa.net.ua/news/unikalnaja...tarinnye-panno
Я поняла, что обратно военного училища там не будет. Печальненько... Это - история Одессы, один забор там чего стоит...Надеюсь, что сегодняшние будущие учителя физкультуры хоть как то поинтересуются историей Артучилища.

----------


## Antique

> Подписано "Июнь 1943 Пересыпь". Наша "Пересыпь"?


 И тут наверное автор ошибся. Судя по тому, что пойман осётр, снято на Днестровском лимане или Южном Буге.

----------


## Viktoz

> И тут наверное автор ошибся. Судя по тому, что пойман осётр, снято на Днестровском лимане или Южном Буге.


  Согласен... мало того на фото есть мост



> 


   тут скорее всего под подписью "Пересыпь" - имелось ввиду его словарное определение

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Возле староконки ремонтируют участок Косвенной и ставят стилизованные столбы освещения "под старину". Я знаю?..


 Вот это новость! Давно пора!  А то, сколько утрачено аутентичных металлических столбов: как таких же решётчатых, так и цилиндрических с классической "одесской" опорной тумбой! Вместо них натыканы по всему городу безликие бетонные "карандаши", особенно это уродство "свежего разлива" стало наблюдаться по Приморской улице и в целом по Центру города и Молдаванке! Не говоря уже за массово закатанное в асфальт историческое каменное мощение проезжей части улиц по городу! Только в центре города за самые последние годы (10-20-25 лет) по каменному мощению мы потеряли улицы Успенскую, Тираспольскую, Колонтаевскую, чуть раньше Софиевскую, Прохоровскую, Лазаревскую, Парашютную и Высокий переулок у Чумки! Вандализм, вандализм и, ещё раз, вандализм!!!

----------


## Kamin

Старые, решетчатые, столбы еще стоят в Пироговском переулке!

----------


## Antique

На Ришельевской в районе Базарной - Успенской имеются фермы увеличенного размера.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Старые, решетчатые, столбы еще стоят в Пироговском переулке!


 Но по ветхости они обреченны на демонтаж, как обречены в этом отношении последние их единицы по Черноморскоказаческой(Московской) улице. Самое время их элементарно (где есть в этом потребность) вместо воткнутого рядом "карандаша" заменить на аутентичные, точнее, их современные копии (раз уже разработана такая технология).

----------


## OdGen

> Старые, решетчатые, столбы еще стоят в Пироговском переулке!


 23 октября сотрудники "Облэнерго" трактором выкапывали основание срезанного ранее столба в Пироговском переулке.

----------


## Viktor 7

> На Ришельевской в районе Базарной - Успенской имеются фермы увеличенного размера.


 Их скоро будут демонтировать , это собственность облэнерго . Я узнавал на счёт этих столбов у Прокопца- начальника горсвета , он сказал , что скорее всего облэнерго отправит их в металлолом. Очень жаль , чугунное основание - тумбы там хорошо сохранились , но нас столбах много недостающих перемычек.

----------


## Ranke

Одесса, 1925

 original-zoom >>>
 original-zoom >>>
 original-zoom >>>

Порт, водонапорная башня с часами.

Последнюю панораму снимали, видимо, с колокольни Свято-Пантелеймоновского мужского монастыря. На заднем плане в кадре (слева направо) - Свято-Успенский Кафедральный Собор, башня Старого базара, вдали Спасо-Преображенский Кафедральный Собор и самый правый это Свято-Троицкий Собор

----------


## Antique

> Одесса, 1925
> 
> Последнюю панораму снимали, видимо, с колокольни Свято-Пантелеймоновского мужского монастыря. На заднем плане в кадре (слева направо) - Свято-Успенский Кафедральный Собор, башня Старого базара, вдали Спасо-Преображенский Кафедральный Собор и самый правый это Свято-Троицкий Собор


 Последний кадр знакомый, когда-то был. Но только это 1880-е годы, как минимум, так как отсутствует Новая синагога (1887). Значит снято с каланчи Александровского участка.

----------


## doc-men

Первоисточник по нынешним меркам - древний, но не припомню, давали ли на него ссылку здесь.
Поэтому поделюсь: http://shelaputin.ru/odessa-1976/



П.С. 2-ая ст. Б. Фонтана. Вид в сторону Канатной (Свердлова)

----------


## Ranke

> Последний кадр знакомый, когда-то был. Но только это 1880-е годы, как минимум, так как отсутствует Новая синагога (1887). Значит снято с каланчи Александровского участка.


 
Да, Antique, соглашусь. Снимали всё-таки с каланчи.
И дата, 1925 , конечно не соответствует действительности по времени съёмки.
Новая синагога сгорела в 1919 году и аэрофотосъемка 1944 показывает свободный от застройки участок. Нынешнее здание это уже 1950-е.

Вопрос. В центре снимка хорошо просматривается строение с просторным двором.
Оно выделяется на картах 1860-1870- 1880. То есть до того, как был застроен этот участок синагогой. 1887-1889. Что же это за такое важное здание могло там находиться? 
  источник



Молельня Вайнгурта и Ландесмана?

----------


## Antique

> Новая синагога сгорела в 1919 году и аэрофотосъемка 1944 показывает свободный от застройки участок. Нынешнее здание это уже 1950-е.


 Ну кроме синагоги в кадре отсутствуют и здания появившиеся в 1890/1900. Всё-таки это снимок до постройки синагоги и скорее всего даже до постройки молельни.

Вероятно это тот же фотограф, который в 1870-х фотографировал с католической церкви на Екатерининской.

----------


## Antique

> В южной части парка (прим.: им. Т. Г. Шевченко) стоит памятник великому украинскому кобзарю Т. Г. Шевченко, а рядом с ним растёт верба. Надпись на дощечке гласит, что здесь 10 апреля 1961 года была высажена веточка столетней вербы, выращенной Т. Г. Шевченко во время его пребывания в ссылке в Новопетровской крепости, нынешнем городе Форт-Шевченко.
> Эту веточку преподнесли трудящиеся г. Форт-Шевченко группе писателей Украины, гостившей у них, в знак дружбы казахского и украинского народов

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> [IMG] 
> П.С. 2-ая ст. Б. Фонтана. Вид в сторону Канатной (Свердлова)


 Ага, есть, понятно, а то, без наводки никак не мог догадаться, где это одностороннее движение с троллейбусом около такого обшарпанного здания( :smileflag: ). А заборы-то деревянные, как в где-нибудь в Раздельной или Балте тоже того времени (да и сейчас тоже :smileflag: ).

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Похоже что фото отзеркалено. Если фотограф стоит на 2-й БФ, а впереди 1-я станция, то эти дома должны быть слева, а не справа. Да и движение по Свердлова односторонним всегда было от Куликова поля, а не наоборот


 Всё правильно, Ричард, правильное фото. Тут бЭз всяких сомнений! ( :smileflag: ). Фотограф стоит как раз на площадке (или около) перед зданием бывшего Одесского Облсовпрофа, где они были до переезда на Куликово Поле. Там тоже такие же старинные дома, и они на много ближе к дороге, чем те, за которые имеет в виду Ричард. Да и троллейбус проложен по правому ряду движения, что и отражено на снимке, где видны столбики (опоры) его контактной сети у правой обочины, а не у левой (по ходу движения транспорта).
Г.Ы. Вижу, что Ричард удалил то своё сообщение, но здесь сработала та самая старая истина, а она гласит: "Что написано пером..."...

----------


## Viktoz

> Всё правильно, Ричард, правильное фото. Тут бЭз всяких сомнений! (). Фотограф стоит как раз на площадке (или около) перед зданием бывшего Одесского Облсовпрофа, где они были до переезда на Куликово Поле. Там тоже такие же старинные дома, и они на много ближе к дороге, чем те, за которые имеет в виду Ричард. Да и троллейбус проложен по правому ряду движения, что и отражено на снимке, где видны столбики (опоры) его контактной сети у правой обочины, а не у левой (по ходу движения транспорта).


 Верно. Вот это  здание (фото не мое, с гугл.мапс  вырезазл):

----------


## Richard

Верно, я перепутал их вот с этими

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Да, они (дома) похожи -- типовые сооружения.

----------


## Melomanka

На ФБ развернулась дискуссия.  Пока не определили, где это снято.
Может, здесь кто-то поможет...

----------


## Vlad_FT



----------


## Trs

> На ФБ развернулась дискуссия.  Пока не определили, где это снято.
> Может, здесь кто-то поможет...


 Ссылку на дискуссию можно?

----------


## Melomanka

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1733444923394661&set=gm.18460428587  56602&type=3&theater&ifg=1

----------


## Спокойствие

> На ФБ развернулась дискуссия.  Пока не определили, где это снято.
> Может, здесь кто-то поможет...


  Поворот с Фонтанской дороги на Дачный переулок?

----------


## arkoh

> На ФБ развернулась дискуссия.  Пока не определили, где это снято.
> Может, здесь кто-то поможет...


 Поворот с Дачной на Дачный пр-к. Впереди 14 я станция.  Очевидно строят объезд после оползня. Виден край бельгийского павильона, частично закрытый трасформаторной будкой

----------


## Melomanka

arkoh, спасибо! Такая версия ( поворот до или после остановки 13-я станция) уже озвучивалась на ФБ, только Вы ее дополнили бельгийским павильоном.  Похоже, в самом деле, это так.

----------


## arkoh

> arkoh, спасибо! Такая версия ( поворот до или после остановки 13-я станция) уже озвучивалась на ФБ, только Вы ее дополнили бельгийским павильоном.  Похоже, в самом деле, это так.


 Я хорошо помню это место еще до того как там построили справа  школу 106 и не было трамвая.

----------


## Melomanka

> Я хорошо помню это место еще до того как там построили справа  школу 106 и не было трамвая.


 "Хорошо помню" - это самое неопровержимое, наверно, доказательство))  Можно сколько угодно рассуждать о чем-то, спорить, но когда появляется реальный очевидец - это другое дело!))

----------


## arkoh

[ 


> "Хорошо помню" - это самое неопровержимое, наверно, доказательство))  Можно сколько угодно рассуждать о чем-то, спорить, но когда появляется реальный очевидец - это другое дело!))


 Среди новостроя сохранился даже тот 2-х этажный домик, что  виден на снимке среди деревьев

----------


## Melomanka

Супер, спасибо!
Я плохо знаю этот район, редко бывала... Только в памяти сейчас всплыло, что по этой дороге меня в 12-летнем возрасте, на трамвае, везли в санаторий ))

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Поворот с Дачной на Дачный пр-к. Впереди 14 я станция.  Очевидно строят объезд после оползня. Виден край бельгийского павильона, частично закрытый трасформаторной будкой


 Согласен, похоже. И путь ещё узкий, метровой ("львовского стандарта" :smileflag: ) ширины! Делали двойную работу: сначала переносили путь в узкой колее, а том его же пару лет спустя расширили (перешили) до нормальной ширины...
А ещё обращает внимание на правой части фото, на территории, двускатные крыши с вытяжной вентиляцией явно какого-то подземного или полуподземного объекта. Склады для овощей, наверное?)))))




> ...
> Я плохо знаю этот район, редко бывала... Только в памяти сейчас всплыло, что по этой дороге меня в 12-летнем возрасте, на трамвае, везли в санаторий ))


 А я -- вольно хорошо знаю эту местность. И в детстве, когда возили по пионерским лагерям (и не только), и в наше время при поездках по городу, и по пляжам в том числе. При моём личном свидетельствовании школа уже была, но хорошо помню своеобразный низкий железобетонный заборчик в клеточку вокруг школы (по Дачному переулку).

----------


## arkoh

> Согласен, похоже. И путь ещё узкий, метровой ("львовского стандарта") ширины! Делали двойную работу: сначала переносили путь в узкой колее, а том его же пару лет спустя расширили (перешили) до нормальной ширины...


 Ну почему двойная работа. После оползня нужно было срочно восстановить движение - вот и построили объезд в 1000 мм, как и вся линия. А в 1959 уже всю линию перешили на широкую. Объезд немногим более 1 км, а вся линия более 10 км.

----------


## bq

На странице есть интересные фото...
facebook Лев Штерн

----------


## Ranke

Из истории Гидрометеорологического института (ОГМИ, гидромет)
(сейчас Одесский государственный экологический университет - ул.Львовская, 15)

 1946

_"... 3.Розвиток закладу в післявоєнні роки
Згідно з Постановою Ради Народних Комісарів СРСР від 9 липня 1944 року
№ 844/221с Харківський гідрометеорологічний інститут було перебазовано з м. Ашгабат до м. Одеса та перейменовано в Одеський гідрометеорологічний інститут (ОГМІ).
Вже 29 вересня 1944 року 320 студентів і викладачів та небагате обладнання інституту товарним потягом з 23 вагонів прибули до Одеси. ...
Перед тим, як розташуватися на своєму теперішньому місці, інститут змінив чотири адреси: на вул. Ботанічній 4, на вул. Щепкіна, на вул. Чкалова 2а і на вул. Кірова 106."_ *источник >>>*

первый адрес: ул. Ботаническая, 4 (1945-1948) [сейчас пр. Гагарина, 6 - школа-интернат №2]


второй адрес: ул. Щепкина, 16 (1949) [сейчас ул. Елисаветинская, 14 - ОНУ им.Мечникова хим/физ]


третий адрес: ул. Чкалова, 2а (1950-конец 60-х) [сейчас ул. Большая Арнаутская, 2Б/2 - офисное здание]


четвертый адрес: ул. Кирова, 106 (1970-начало 90-х)  [сейчас ул. Базарная, 106-108 - не используется]

----------


## Ranke

По поводу спортивных комплексов двух вузов:

1999

1. Одесская национальная академия пищевых технологий (ОНАХТ)
быв. Одесский технологический институт пищевой промышленности им. М. В. Ломоносова (1970-1994)
2. Одесский государственный экологический университет (ОГЭУ) 
быв. Одесский гидрометеорологический институт

 источник фото №1 и фото №2

Второй профункционировал до нулевых.
В 2010-2011 был перестроен в бизнес-центр "Шевченковский"


Одного времени постройки 1970-1971. Залы + крытый бассейн.
Почему-то на сайте domofoto у этих объектов указываются  разные архитекторы
1. ул. Канатная, 124 - Медянов Л.К.
2. пр. Шевченко, 2А - Проценко М.Н.

Где тренировались студенты этих ВУЗов до постройки этих спортивных комплексов?

----------


## Ranke

ул. Канатная, 118

 ул. Щепкина, 5 (ныне ул. Елисаветинская, 5)

 скачать книгу "ОНАПТ 110 лет" >>>

----------


## arkoh

> Из истории Гидрометеорологического института (ОГМИ, гидромет)
> (сейчас Одесский государственный экологический университет - ул.Львовская, 15)


 Спасибо за подборку о Гидромете, а то в голове была каша о его расположении.

----------


## Antique

> Почему-то на сайте domofoto указываются  разные архитекторы


 на Домофото практически нет информации без источников. Номер источника указан в квадратных скобках, а ссылка на список источников на странице с улицами.

Только ранние публикации иногда без ссылок, так как тогда я не знал, что можно пользоваться bb кодом, это в частности касается школ.

Возвращаясь к спорткомплексам, ОД-3 - это справочник Пилявского. В отношении многих зданий указан только ответственный за технический надзор техник, а проверка того типовой это проект или индивидуальными составителем не выполнялась (скорее всего это сложно). Отсюда совсем было бы не удивительно, если проект был разработан в Киеве или Москве.

----------


## arkoh

Не даст ли кто ссылочку на фото/инфу об электростанции на Пересыпи ( не ТЭЦ, а довоенной, которая именовалась Одесская ГРЭС).

----------


## Antique

> Не даст ли кто ссылочку на фото/инфу об электростанции на Пересыпи ( не ТЭЦ, а довоенной, которая именовалась Одесская ГРЭС).


 странное название. Обычно фигурируют всем известные электростанции на Пересыпи под номерами #1 и #2. 

Это точно электростанция, а не Городской район электрических сетей?

----------


## arkoh

> странное название. Обычно фигурируют всем известные электростанции на Пересыпи под номерами #1 и #2.


 В 1967 г я был там  и сам видел вывеску "Одесская ГРЭС" . Возможно у ней был и номер 1 или 2 . Я ехал трамваем и сошел где-то в раоне ЗОРа. Там запомнились старинные котлы на угле с цепочными колосниками. Станция тогда была в резерве , но в рабочем состоянии на случай ЧП. Тогда пож. ссылки на эл. станции 1 и 2 - может узнаю "свою"

----------


## Саша64

Уже несколько лет наблюдаю, как ремонтируется часть фасада здания. Вышлифовывается каждая трещинка. Прямо захотелось увековечить.

----------


## Antique

А, ну ГРЭС скорее всего они стали после того, как построили электростанцию на месте Лиманчика 1.

# 1:
http://domofoto.ru/house/30164/

# 2:
http://domofoto.ru/house/46085

Впоследствии #1 отдали заводу сопротивлений, а #2 - Реафарму, впрочем за Энергокомбинатом оставался клуб возле электростанции # 1 и относительно новое здание РЭС возле электростанции # 2 - РЭС "Северный".

----------


## arkoh

> А, ну ГРЭС скорее всего они стали после того, как построили электростанцию на месте Лиманчика 1.
> 
> # 1:
> http://domofoto.ru/house/30164/
> 
> # 2:
> http://domofoto.ru/house/46085
> 
> Впоследствии #1 отдали заводу сопротивлений, а #2 - Реафарму, впрочем за Энергокомбинатом оставался клуб возле электростанции # 1 и относительно новое здание РЭС возле электростанции # 2 - РЭС "Северный".


 Спасибо. Судя по расположению, я тогда был на станции ном 1.

----------


## OdGen

На сайте Одесского историко-краеведческого музея выложен электронный вариант 15-го выпуска "Вестника" музея, в частности, статья по истории здания на ул. Гаванной, 4, в котором расположен музей. 
Из статьи также можно узнать некоторые неизвестные ранее сведения о семье Докс, вероятных владельцев известной дачи и о подлинном месте кончины известного архитектора Ф.В. Гонсиоровского.

----------


## Antique

> На сайте Одесского историко-краеведческого музея выложен электронный вариант 15-го выпуска "Вестника" музея, в частности, статья по истории здания на ул. Гаванной, 4, в котором расположен музей. 
> Из статьи также можно узнать некоторые неизвестные ранее сведения о семье Докс, вероятных владельцев известной дачи и о подлинном месте кончины известного архитектора Ф.В. Гонсиоровского.


 Интересная статья, только жаль, что про строительную деятельность мало. Флигели в 1906 вероятно разбирали для того, чтобы освободить место для нового здания авторства того же Тодорова.

----------


## Ranke

ул. Успенская, 58/Александровский пр-т





Beth Hatefutsoth Photo Archive, courtesy of I. Iglitzki, Moscow

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 12403902 ул. Канатная, 118


 Спасибо большое за фотографии. Книгу возможно и видел когда-то, но в то время представления о конце Канатной улицы были поверхностные и я уж и забыл об этих фотографиях. 

Вот что запомнилось в книге - это неточность по поводу школы мукомолов, так как самое старое здание датируется 1880-ми, да и в 1891 году в путеводителе Коханского упоминается, а в книге дата второго корпуса. Хотя мне кажется, что они раньше дату основания вообще считали от устройства в этих зданиях в начале 1900-х (государственной) Школы мукомолов.

----------


## Antique

Небольшой фотосюжет из *Саркисян К. С., Ставницер М. Ф. Улицы рассказывают... (2-е изд., перераб. и доп.) Одесса: Маяк, 1968 (сдано в набор 12.1.1968)*

"Улицу одевают в асфальт"

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> "Улицу одевают в асфальт"
> [IMG]


 А вот это я уже назову *свидетельством варварства и уродования исторического центра* -- закатывание исторического каменного мощения в асфальт. За это ещё кто-то должен был понести ответственность, за такое *кощунство и вандализм* (имею мнение). Очень жаль, что почти все те, кто принял такое "решение" уже ответственны перед Богом и им "земные" претензии уже никак не предъявить...

----------


## Trs

Мне кажется, на фото — Канатная. Но вот где?..

----------


## Viacheslaw

> Мне кажется, на фото — Канатная. Но вот где?..


 Ты серьезно? Это ж участок к Б. Арнаутской

----------


## спан

> Мне кажется, на фото — Канатная. Но вот где?..


 Между Большой и Малой Арнаутской.

----------


## arkoh

> Между Большой и Малой Арнаутской.


 Очень похоже на Канатную и снимали видно в 1964, когда готовили улицу к пуску троллейбуса.

----------


## Trs

1965. В 1964 там ещё трамвай ходил.

----------


## arkoh

> 1965. В 1964 там ещё трамвай ходил.


 Возможно, я по памяти , а не по документам. Это все происходило у меня под окнами.

----------


## 115117

Завтра,в 12.00 встречаемся в Горсаду,у Летнего театра.Труха стены,правда,солидолом мажет,но ничего)))

----------


## Ranke

Тот ж/к, что строит _(фотоотчет с площадки)_ СК "Нова Будова" на территории в/ч 54371 (быв. военный городок №186). Ранее писали, что якобы подлежат сносу все здания. Так вот, по проекту застройка всей территории кроме двух 3-х этажных зданий фасадом выходящих на проспект Гагарина. Это №19 и 19/1 (конец 40-х начало 50-х).

Проезжал. Обратил внимание, что их реставрируют. В частности, поменяли крышу, занимаются фасадом (теперь он обезличен). Недавно начали делать надземный переход между этими зданиями. 

  18/11/2017
статья Думская.нет "К скверу на проспекте Шевченко «подбираются» высотки"

Интересно останутся ли они за военными

----------


## Ranke

Читал-читал, смотрел-смотрел, но так и не понял, что из этого было построено
и до какого времени просуществовало.

----------


## Полесов

> Интересно останутся ли они за военными


 
нет конечно 
в этих зданиях будет какой-то суд

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> [...]
> Читал-читал, смотрел-смотрел, но так и не понял, что из этого было построено
> и до какого времени просуществовало.


 Совершено верно! Не всё было построено, как и не всё сохранилось до сегодня. Но некоторое (или даже многие) схемы мне кажутся знакомыми, так как ещё много сооружений сохранилось по просторам железных дорог: те здания и сооружения на многих станциях, даже далеко за пределами Одессы, которые ещё кое где сохранились до ныне.
Вот, пример, это конкретно данное здание:

Служебная (ранее стрелочная) будка на Воронцовском переезде (пути, ведущие на станцию Одесса Товарная и пересечение их с Воронцовско/Чернышевской улицей), поблизости платформы Одесса Малая.
Интересная, как для жилого дома, планировка: дом имеет два входа (как и везде было тогда принято): Главный, парадный вход, и задний, как говорили, "чёрный" ход.

Ещё раз благодарю Ранке за конкретную (занимательную и интересную историческую) ссылку, уже весьма близкую для моей тематики лично (история железных дорог, в частности), которой интересуюсь постоянно. Самое место такому сообщению в профильной транспортной теме про Поезда (где ПЧ весьма плотно присутствует), куда и перекопирую.
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=336229&p=68679587&viewfull=1#post68679587
Г.Ы. По поводу того, что было построено, и что сколько просуществовало (и существует до сегодня) -- это нужно делать отдельный экскурс. Только когда ознакомлюсь более подробно со всеми чертежами альбома -- тогда уже можно будет что-то сказать более конкретно по данному вопросу.

----------


## Ranke

> Г.Ы. По поводу того, что было построено, и что сколько просуществовало (и существует до сегодня) -- это нужно делать отдельный экскурс. Только когда ознакомлюсь более подробно со всеми чертежами альбома -- тогда уже можно будет что-то сказать более конкретно по данному вопросу.


 Напишите, когда будет готово. А то, честно, не нахожу ничего [1], [2], [3]. Тыкните, пожалуйста, как говорят 

 

Партшкола. Тыл. 1970-е

----------


## Antique

Одесско-Балтская линия большая, это сколько населённых пунктов проверять. Думаю, что использовались все проекты, но не всё в одном населённом пункте сразу. Да и не всё к настоящему времени сохранилось. Я сколько проезжал Бирзулу в сторону Одессы на поезде, то на протяжении всей ветки что-то из досоветского от Ю. З. Ж. Д. попадалось. 

Впрочем из-за гигантского размера документа я ещё толком не ознакомился с ним.

Кстати:

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Одесско-Балтская линия большая, это сколько населённых пунктов проверять. Думаю, что использовались все проекты, но не всё в одном населённом пункте сразу. Да и не всё к настоящему времени сохранилось. Я сколько проежал Бирузлу в сторону Одессы на поезде, то на протяжении всей ветки что-то из досоветского от Ю. З. Ж. Д. попадалось. 
> 
> ...


 Главный ход из Одессы в сторону Киева строился в два этапа, что и признаётся в Альбоме: Одессо/Балтский участок и Киево/Балтский участок. Они оба были в составе ТОЙ ЮгоЗападной дороги, но их отличия по архитектуре [уцелевших] дореволюционных сооружений просматриваются до сих пор. К сожалению, многие здания утрачены не только в результате Второй мировой войны, а вполне в результате современного варварства, когда за последние десятилетия сносили "устаревшие" и "несовременны" памятники железнодорожной архитектуры и сей вандализм (по-другому нельзя сказать) оправдывался ветхостью и старомодностью старых построек и необходимостью постройки новых "современных" строений.
Относительно недавний пример -- снос в 2003 году исторического здания вокзала станции Раздельная, подостренного по типовому проекту (их всего построили три: Раздельная, Весёлый Кут и Бирзула). В Котовск(Бирзула) после ВОВ коренным образом реконструировали, а на небольшой промежуточной станции весёлый Кут сохранилось всецело, благодаря которому можно иметь представление, каким было в Котовске до переделки и несуществующее в Раздельной. Было три, осталось -- два.
На другом из Одессы направлении ветшает хоть и небольшой, но тоже памятник ж.д архитектуры, заброшенный старый недействующий вокзал на станции Колосовка (тоже типовой проект, но другой, Московско/Киево/Воронежской ж.д. компании -- М.К.В.Ж.Д.), хотя совершенно рядом, по станции Веселиново (и на других рядом станциях) точно такие же здания отремонтированы и приведены в порядок.

----------


## Antique

Очень полезен общий план Товарной станции. Теперь я смогу обозначить на Домофото сохранившиеся здания. Однако, так как это 1872 год, то многих зданий появившихся на рубеже ХІХ - ХХ веков ещё нет, а кое-что наоборот было к тому времени снесено. Например со стороны Алексеевской площади практически ничего не было, один газон и пара зданий.

----------


## Antique

Определил по схеме назначение данного здания: http://domofoto.ru/house/137590

----------


## Antique

> 


 А здание вокзала разрушено и находилось на улице Чернышевского недалеко от упомянутого домика железнодорожного мастера у переезда.

http://domofoto.ru/house/147551

----------


## -V-

Добрый вечер.Может тут уже обсуждали) интересует история домика одноэтажного на Садовой.Примыкает к главпочтампу с правой стороны.Там был садик судя по цветам окраски ограждений.Кто его построил?Стоит заброшенный.Хоть бы  его не тронули

----------


## Спокойствие

> А здание вокзала разрушено и находилось на улице Чернышевского недалеко от упомянутого домика железнодорожного мастера у переезда.
> 
> http://domofoto.ru/house/147551


  В книге "Сторінки історії Одеської залізниці 1865-2005", есть такое фото.

----------


## Ranke

> А здание вокзала разрушено и находилось на улице Чернышевского недалеко от упомянутого домика железнодорожного мастера у переезда.
> 
> http://domofoto.ru/house/147551


 Потрясающе! Без Вас и не разобраться.




> Добрый вечер.Может тут уже обсуждали) интересует история домика одноэтажного на Садовой.Примыкает к главпочтампу с правой стороны.Там был садик судя по цветам окраски ограждений.Кто его построил?Стоит заброшенный.Хоть бы  его не тронули


 

Вот карточка на сайте domofoto.ru >>>
ул. Садовая, 8. 

google maps (панорамы)

----------


## Trs

> А здание вокзала разрушено и находилось на улице Чернышевского недалеко от упомянутого домика железнодорожного мастера у переезда.
> 
> http://domofoto.ru/house/147551


 http://warfly.ru/?lat=46.456203&lon=30.722231&z=18 оно здесь ещё есть? Я отцентровал кадр по тому, что, предположительно, может им быть.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> В книге "Сторінки історії Одеської залізниці 1865-2005", есть такое фото.
> [IMG]


 Ещё к бывшему вокзальному комплексу на станции Одесса Товарная принадлежало здание, в котором ныне располагаются аудитории Одесского Железнодорожного Техникума (ныне -- Дорожный Технический Колледж).

----------


## Ranke

> В книге "Сторінки історії Одеської залізниці 1865-2005", есть такое фото.


 

Очень похожее строение и сейчас там - 
под зданием по улице Заньковецкой, 19

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вложение 12422145
> 
> Очень похожее строение и сейчас там - 
> под зданием по улице Заньковецкой, 19


  Я так понял, там ещё надо смотреть и привязку к году. 
Из той же книги:

----------


## Antique

> В книге "Сторінки історії Одеської залізниці 1865-2005", есть такое фото


 Судя по всему это здание предыдущего вокзала, построенное до фахверкового здания у Воронцовского перелка (вокзал на плане так и подписан, как "новый"). Здание же на снимке вероятно то, что на плане обозначено в качестве "грузового магазина" http://domofoto.ru/house/147546/. Если исследователи в книге о железной дороге, откуда и происходит этот снимок руководствовались какими-то более ранними планами, то выходит, что старый вокзал переделали в склад.

Раньше в интернете можно было найти рисунок вокзала, который кажется состоял из двух зданий с простым дебаркадером между ними. Вот здесь наверняка было, но самих фото уже нет.




> Потрясающе! Без Вас и не разобраться.


  Большое спасибо. Но без вашей ссылки вообще бы ничего не было.

----------


## Antique

> http://warfly.ru/?lat=46.456203&lon=30.722231&z=18 оно здесь ещё есть? Я отцентровал кадр по тому, что, предположительно, может им быть.


 Забыл выставить пометку, что не сохранилось. 

По Luftwaffe как будто бы  здание видно, но уже без крыши. К западной части вроде что-то пристроили.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Раньше в интернете можно было найти рисунок вокзала, который кажется состоял из двух зданий с простым дебаркадером между ними. Вот здесь наверняка было, но самих фото уже нет.


     "Сторінки історії Одеської залізниці 1865-2005",

----------


## Richard

> Добрый вечер.Может тут уже обсуждали) интересует история домика одноэтажного на Садовой.Примыкает к главпочтампу с правой стороны.Там был садик судя по цветам окраски ограждений.Кто его построил?Стоит заброшенный.Хоть бы  его не тронули


 Это бывший ведомственный садик ОГТС/Укртелекома. Продан за гроши частному инвестору в начале 2000-х. Подлежит сносу, вместо него должен быть новосторой. Видно у инвестора бабло закончилось, раз до сих пор стоит нетронутым.

----------


## Vlad_FT

> Ещё к бывшему вокзальному комплексу на станции Одесса Товарная принадлежало здание, в котором ныне располагаются аудитории Одесского Железнодорожного Техникума (ныне -- Дорожный Технический Колледж).


 Ну если уж совсем точно, то ныне это

*Одесский колледж транспортных технологий* *ОКТТ*

----------


## Antique

Это могло быть и изначально железнодорожное училище, так как оно было открыто ещё в ХІХ веке. А тот корпус у площади построен уже ближе к 1910м.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Это могло быть и изначально железнодорожное училище, так как оно было открыто ещё в ХІХ веке. А тот корпус у площади построен уже ближе к 1910м.


 Да, Техникум(Колледж) ведёт свою историю как раз от того училища. Да, фасадное здание построено приблизительно на рубеже 1900 года, а вот один из внутренних корпусов (фасадом выходит на грузовой двор Одессы Товарной, но теперь -- это тыловая сторона) до того какое-то время выполнял роль Одесского Вокзала, до открытия для этой цели нового на Куликовом поле.

----------


## Antique

> Да, Техникум(Колледж) ведёт свою историю как раз от того училища. Да, фасадное здание построено приблизительно на рубеже 1900 года, а вот один из внутренних корпусов до того какое-то время выполнял роль Одесского Вокзала, до открытия для этой цели нового на Куликовом поле.


 Согласно плану вокзалом было здание у переезда за павильоном сохранившегося "грибка". Мне кажется сомнительным, что было ещё и третье вокзальное здание.





По крайней мере архитектура здания выходящего в сторону путей (принадлежащего училищу) такова, что не предусматривает залы ожидания. С обратной стороны расположены окна лестничной клетки прямо посредине - использование в качестве пассажирского вокзала исключено.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Согласно плану вокзалом было здание у переезда за павильоном сохранившегося "грибка". Мне кажется сомнительным, что было ещё и третье вокзальное здание.


 Очень может быть, что это именно тот самый случай, когда спланировали, но не посторили...

----------


## Antique

> Очень может быть, что это именно тот самый случай, когда спланировали, но не посторили...


 На плане будто бы уже построенные здания, тем более, что здания старого вокзала уже отданы под другие нужды. да и в приведённой статье Вельможко сообщается, что в 1870 году построено новое здание.

Но всё-таки касательно третьего здания: также у Тимофиенко есть сведения о приёмном покое авторства Кобелева, но без конкретных дат: http://domofoto.ru/house/6550/. Но нельзя исключать того, что это была только перестройка существующего здания.

----------


## Ranke

> Согласно плану вокзалом было здание у переезда за павильоном сохранившегося "грибка". Мне кажется сомнительным, что было ещё и третье вокзальное здание.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> По крайней мере архитектура здания выходящего в сторону путей (принадлежащего училищу) такова, что не предусматривает залы ожидания. С обратной стороны расположены окна лестничной клетки прямо посредине - использование в качестве пассажирского вокзала исключено.


   1894

Перевел чертеж в современный масштаб (сажень~213см) и переложил на космоснимок. Место то, что указано на ряде карт. "Грибок" выделил красным. Как по мне, то очень даже может быть.

----------


## OdGen

> Добрый вечер.Может тут уже обсуждали) интересует история домика одноэтажного на Садовой.Примыкает к главпочтампу с правой стороны.Там был садик судя по цветам окраски ограждений.Кто его построил?Стоит заброшенный.Хоть бы  его не тронули


 Интересующий Вас дом с современным адресом Садовая, 8 принадлежал жене надворного, затем - статского советника Ольге Осиповне Чижевич, урожденной баронессе Рено. Биографические сведения о ней и ее знаменитом в прошлом супруге приведены в изданной в 2012 г. книге о Г.Г. Маразли, так как Чижевич был его соратником, с ними можно ознакомиться на сайте С. Котелко по ссылке 

Согласно реестра памятников архитектуры, дом на Садовой, 8 - _"Особняк Чижевича, 1893 г., арх. Л.Ц. Оттон"._

Однако, О. Чижевич приобрела дом на ул. Садовой ранее, между 1883 и 1884 гг. у потомственного почетного гражданина Самуила Бродского, которому принадлежали два соседних дома под номерами 6 и 6а (по нумерации 1870-х гг.), в одном из которых располагалось Благородное (то есть, дворянское) собрание. Уже в 1880-х г. нумерация сменилась - “Чижевичевой” принадлежал дом №8, а Бродскому - 8 б.
Оценка небольшого дома Чижевич для налогообложения составила 4 800 рублей, что было значительно ниже большинства соседних строений в квартале.

Ольга Осиповна Чижевич скончалась 21 ноября 1907 г. в собственном доме на Садовой, 8 и была похоронена на католическом кладбище.
Не смотря на это, в справочниках О.О. Чижевич значится владелицей дома и по состоянию на 1910 г. Затем владельцами дома указаны: Алешков Григорий Михайлович (1911 г.), купец Олейников Григорий Климович (1912-1914 гг.), здесь же и проживающий. Возможно, это одно и то же лицо.

----------


## Kamin

На этом доме была охранная табличка и вот в последнее время её не стало!

----------


## Киров

Карантиный спуск,1941 г.Во дворе всё  ещё красят окна  по старой моде.

----------


## Полесов



----------


## Ranke

Так как стали доступны новые книги из серии списков купцов I и II гильдий г. Одессы (издание Одесского биржевого комитета/ Одесской купеческой управы)

привожу прямые ссылки по источникам:

- Адресная книга одесских 1-й и 2-й гильдии купцов на 1890-1891 годы >>>
- Список торговых домов и купечества г. Одессы на *1892* год >>>
- Список торговых домов и купечества г. Одессы на *1894* год >>>

- Справочная книга о купцах первой и второй гильдий... на 1912 год >>>
- Справочная книга о купцах первой и второй гильдий... на 1913 год >>>
- Справочная книга о купцах первой и второй гильдий... на 1914 год >>>
- Справочная книга о купцах первой и второй гильдий... на 1915 год >>>
- Справочная книга о купцах первой и второй гильдий... на 1916 год >>>

----------


## Спокойствие

Источник : Российская национальная библиотека 
http://www.nlr.ru/
 Несчастный случай в Прокудинском (Лермонтовском) переулке.

----------


## Спокойствие

Пятый Водопроводный съезд в Одессе

----------


## Спокойствие

Городская аудитория.

----------


## Спокойствие

Открытие памятника Екатерине Великой

----------


## Спокойствие

Университет.

----------


## Спокойствие

Почтамт

----------


## Спокойствие

Художественный музей

----------


## victor.odessa

> Городская аудитория.


 А не на этом ли месте сейчас находится кинотеатр "Родина"

----------


## Спокойствие

Покровская церковь

----------


## Спокойствие

В психиатрической больнице.

----------


## Спокойствие

Снегопад

----------


## Ranke

Фотоальбом одессита Чечетова Максима. Нулевые >>>

----------


## chereshny1958

https://od.vgorode.ua/news/sobytyia/347441-v-odesse-prodauit-starynnuui-masterskuui-tsarskykh-vremen

----------


## Спокойствие

Консерватория

----------


## Спокойствие



----------


## Спокойствие



----------


## Спокойствие



----------


## Спокойствие

1901 год

----------


## Спокойствие



----------


## Спокойствие



----------


## Спокойствие



----------


## Полесов

> Так как стали доступны новые книги из серии списков купцов I и II гильдий г. Одессы


   получил удовольствие от ФИО купцов
  таких щас нет

----------


## Antique

> получил удовольствие от ФИО купцов
>   таких щас нет


 В основном иностранцы. Они и сейчас есть, но в своих странах.

Ну и часть - еврейские фамилии, но опять же, евреев осталось мало.

----------


## gus fraba

Буду благодарна за ссылку на любую историческую информацию про Сергиевское Артиллерийское училище по ул. Фонтанская дорога 4

----------


## doc-men

Сергей Котелко: https://sergekot.com/kadetskij-korpus/

----------


## Antique

> Сергей Котелко: https://sergekot.com/kadetskij-korpus/


 Не оно, Кадетский корпус - это совсем другое учебное заведение.

По Сергиевскому могу предложить: http://co6op.narod.ru/txt/odessa/cadetes/military.html

----------


## gus fraba

> Сергей Котелко: https://sergekot.com/kadetskij-korpus/


 Спасибо, это тоже интересно.

----------


## Это я

Здравствуйте! Не совсем по теме, но больше не придумала, у кого спросить. В каком году в Одессе повились автобусы Богдан?

----------


## Olga99

Большое спасибо всем участникам и создателям єтой темки. Много интересного почерпнула  для себя про Одессу.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Здравствуйте! Не совсем по теме, но больше не придумала, у кого спросить. В каком году в Одессе повились автобусы Богдан?


 Вопрос любезно переадресую в профильную тему про Городской транспорт:
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=155&p=68817910&viewfull=1#post68817910

----------


## Karfaks

> Здравствуйте! Не совсем по теме, но больше не придумала, у кого спросить. В каком году в Одессе повились автобусы Богдан?


 Ответил в профильной теме, но продублирую здесь. 2005 - 2008 годы начались массовые закупки этих, с позволения сказать, "автобусов".

----------


## Парусник

Боюсь, что здание по _Ольгиевской, 14_ постигнет судьба невезучего масонского дома...
 На снимке - то, что уцелело от Новобазарной синагоги. 
Она была построена в 1894 году по проекту архитектора М.Рейнгерца.



При совдепии здесь размещалась некая артель со спортивным названием 
«Динамо». А  в 2009 году, как это водится с пустующими объектами в нашем городе, здание горело...

----------


## Viktor 7

От нас ушёл интереснейший творческий человек и реставратор Алик Мирзоев https://www.facebook.com/artdvorik/ Очень жаль...

----------


## Алик Савенков

> А не на этом ли месте сейчас находится кинотеатр "Родина"


 На этом.

----------


## Antique

> На этом.


 Кинотеатр Родина  это и есть городская аудитория с пристроенным монументальным портиком.

----------


## Киров

У Зельмы,корреспондента газеты"Известия"в годы войны,это фото подписано"Развалины Сталинграда".Одесса,вероятно 10(может 11)апреля 1944 г.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вложение 12456058У Зельмы,корреспондента газеты"Известия"в годы войны,это фото подписано"Развалины Сталинграда".Одесса,вероятно 10(может 11)апреля 1944 г.


 Безусловно, Одесса. Интересно, что было в этом разрушенном здании на новом молу?

----------


## Antique

Портовый холодильник.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

подскажите, плиз, в каком году убрали забор и статуи дворца?

----------


## Lively

Вроде где-то здесь уже упоминали об этом. Из памяти всплыла цифра 1960, но могу ошибаться.

----------


## Ranke

> подскажите, плиз, в каком году убрали забор и статуи дворца?


 История «Пионеров» из Одесского Дворца пионеров



Скульптуры войну не пережили.
На их место львов поставили.

----------


## Ranke

> Безусловно, Одесса. Интересно, что было в этом разрушенном здании на новом молу?


 


> Портовый холодильник.


 Да, проверил. Числился холодильник

  1939

----------


## Ranke

ул. Черняховского, 12А

Есть такой справочник за 1971 год.В нем на стр. 30 в разделе по детским садикам указано: "*№135, 1-й Артиллерийский пер., 19*". 1-й Артиллерийский пер., будет переименован в ул. Маршала Говорова в 1974 году. Дом под №19, возможно, располагался в квартале между Пионерской и Черняховского по той же стороне, что и сейчас возвышается ж/к "Пионерский". Скорей всего - это и есть первый адрес садика №135. В справочниках за 1977 год и 1978 год он числится под тем же номером 135 (детский комбинат и ясли-сад), но по адресу ул. Черняховского, 14А.

пер. Сельскохозяйственный, 2

Комплекс строений, принадлежащих МОУ (Спортивный клуб №9).
Если верить высшим чинам, стадион СКА и здания в скором будущем будут реконструировать. 
Состояние многих из них оставляет желать лучшего (зал №2 и ТИР - аварийное)

 

1. Есть вероятность, что здание КАЗАРМ СК№9 (по документам оно 1958г)
это реконструкция строения оставшегося от завода (пивоваренного или "Красный Сигнал"?). Оно действительно хорошо сохранилось после ВОВ. 

2. Там где сейчас ЗАЛ №1 (спортивная гимнастика) - С-хоз. пер., 2/ул. Пироговская согласно базе domofoto в 1920 -х располагалась артель "Конкордия".
Имела адрес - ул. Пироговская, 17. На 1939 год по этому адресу числится промкооперативная артель "Санитас".

3. Кредитно-экономический институт, который после войны (1946 год) имеет адрес ул. Дзержинского, 1 (ныне ул. Колонтаевская), на 1939 год числится (сам + его канцелярия) по адресу Сельскохозяйственный пер., 7. Сейчас такое здание отсутствует, а на предполагаемом месте вдоль переулка тянется пятиэтажка с адресом по ул. Канатной, 92.

4. На 1939 год по адресу пер. Сельскохозяйственный, 1 числится "Облстройтрест, депо механизации". Не во дворе ли между домами №1 и №3 по этому переулку?

5. По адресу Сельскохозяйственный пер., 4 перед ВОВ числится "Автотрактороремонтный" завод "Красный Сигнал".

6. Комплекс сооружений СК№9 МОУ (СКА) по переулку С-хоз., 2 начал строится в начале 1950-х. Включает в себя ЗАЛ №1 (1955г), АДМИН (?), ЗАЛ №2 (1958г), КАЗАРМА (1958г), бассейн №1 с вышкой для прыжков (1952г), бассейн №2 (1979г), бойлерная (1964г), подземная беговая дорожка  (1952г) и др.

7. В бассейне №1 (25мХ16м) глубиной 4,5м в нулевых начинал работать наш дельфинарий (до строительства и переезда в 2005 году на Ланжерон). Сейчас помещение функционирует как "центр для реабилитации морских животных (дельфины, котики)".

----------


## arkoh

> История «Пионеров» из Одесского Дворца пионеров
> 
> 
> 
> Скульптуры войну не пережили.
> На их место львов поставили.


  Не совсем точно. На снимках начала 1930-х львы уже есть т. е. их поставили еще до войны (после революции, очевидно). Понятно, что румыны пионеров снесли и опять львы появились. Вопрос где были львы? Может под пионерами скрывались - подозрительно массивное основание у пионеров

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

прошу прощения, не указала год выпуска фильма с представленного мной фото--1940

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не совсем точно. На снимках начала 1930-х львы уже есть т. е. их поставили еще до войны (после революции, очевидно). Понятно, что румыны пионеров снесли и опять львы появились. Вопрос где были львы? Может под пионерами скрывались - подозрительно массивное основание у пионеров


 На этот вопрос ответ давал форумчанин Малютка, ему и карты в руки.

----------


## Ranke

> Не совсем точно. На снимках начала 1930-х львы уже есть т. е. их поставили еще до войны (после революции, очевидно). Понятно, что румыны пионеров снесли и опять львы появились. Вопрос где были львы? Может под пионерами скрывались - подозрительно массивное основание у пионеров


 Основание как основание. Скульптура тоже ведь не столбик. Присмотритесь.
По-моему с пионерами всё очень даже пропорционально. А львы в запасники дворца отправились до лучших времён  :smileflag:  Также есть вероятность, что постаменты под "Пионеров" сделали, а чтобы не пустовали временно львов поставили.


Довелось фотографировать скульптуру футболистов
на стадионе "Локомотив" г.Жмеринка
Вот где диспропорция!

Другое дело наши... косиоровские 

 1936
стадион им. С.В. Косиора (парк Шевченко)

----------


## Antique

> 1. Есть вероятность, что здание КАЗАРМ СК№9 (по документам оно 1958г)
> это реконструкция строения оставшегося от завода (пивоваренного или "Красный Сигнал"?). Оно действительно хорошо сохранилось после ВОВ.


 .
Красный Сигнал - это бывший завод Гарриса на Среднефонтанской дороге: http://domofoto.ru/house/112597/. Существующее здание могло относится к Калинкинскому товариществу, а могло и нет. Так как дата постройки здания точно не известна, а участки по переулку могли дробиться, а в справочнике вся Одесса, 1914 ОД. Нов. по переулку указано много владельцев[/QUOTE]




> 5. По адресу Сельскохозяйственный пер., 4 перед ВОВ числится "Автотрактороремонтный" завод "Красный Сигнал".


 Это должно быть опечатка. У завода в дальнейшем был адрес - Семафорный пер, 4.

----------


## Ranke

> Красный Сигнал - это бывший завод Гарриса на Среднефонтанской дороге: http://domofoto.ru/house/112597/. 
> Существующее здание могло относится к Калинкинскому товариществу, а могло и нет. Так как дата постройки здания точно не известна, а участки по переулку могли дробиться, а в справочнике вся Одесса, 1914 ОД. Нов. по переулку указано много владельцевЭто должно быть опечатка. У завода в дальнейшем был адрес - Семафорный пер, 4.


 Согласен. Интересно так же - оно ли это? Или все таки построено в 50-х  вместе с остальными в ряд по переулку.

По заводу. Да, именно в дальнейшем, адрес закреплен за Семафорным пер., 4, т.е. после войны.
А до войны завод "Красный сигнал" или часть его мог располагаться и в С-хоз., пер. 4.
И, возможно, занимал производственную площадку быв. Калинкинского пивоваренного з-да.

У Майстрового: 
_"Отвести з-ду "Красный сигнал" земельный участок вдоль Семафорного пер.
 с учетом закрытия последнего общей площадью 1,9 га
 для строительства производственных цехов - 10.5.1947"_

_"Передать Одесскому военному округу всю площадь бывш. стадиона "Пищевик",
находящуюся на Пироговской №15 площадью 1,5 га для строительства стадиона - 18.3.1947"_

Первые объекты комплекса СКА:
 1952

----------


## Antique

В рекламе 1920х там где на Домофото цитировано заявлен бывший завод Гарриса, а это и есть квартал южнее Семинарской. Тот особняк который снесли под стоянку вероятно относился к заводу Гарриса. Сам Гаррис жил по тому же адресу.

Здание, которое разрушили ради парковки (особняк) могло быть местом его жительства.

----------


## Antique

На счёт же дома в переулке, то он однозначно выстроен до Октябрьской революции, так как имеет традициионное оформление для рубежа веков. Относительно богатое оформление  соответствует жилому дому или конторе. Судя по заглубленности нижнего этажа я склоняюсь больше к версии о жилой постройке.

----------


## AG-ents

> ул. Черняховского, 12А
> 
> Есть такой справочник за 1971 год.В нем на стр. 30 в разделе по детским садикам указано: "*№135, 1-й Артиллерийский пер., 19*". 1-й Артиллерийский пер., будет переименован в ул. Маршала Говорова в 1974 году. Дом под №19, возможно, располагался в квартале между Пионерской и Черняховского по той же стороне, что и сейчас возвышается ж/к "Пионерский". Скорей всего - это и есть первый адрес садика №135. В справочниках за 1977 год и 1978 год он числится под тем же номером 135 (детский комбинат и ясли-сад), но по адресу ул. Черняховского, 14А.
> 
> ...
> 
> 6. Комплекс сооружений СК№9 МОУ (СКА) по переулку С-хоз., 2 ...*подземная* беговая дорожка  (1952г) и др.
> 
> .


 Кроме садика там буквально через стенку был какой-то мини-профилакторий (я видел людей в пижамах) , но на домофото вообще никакой информации. Мать говорит, что вроде как больница милиционеров и в садик тоже брали преимущественно детей милиционеров.

Хотя я не исключаю, что этот санаторий-больница могли и к пограничникам относиться, ведь на 5й ст Б.Фонтана госпиталь погранвойск, а на перекрестке Пионерской и Говорова жилой дом пограничников.

По п.6.
Никакой *подземной* беговой дорожки там не было !!! Там под трибунами (со стороны тира) был типа спортивный зал для бегунов, естественно с беговыми дорожками, где зимой тренировались (и я в том числе). Дорожки были вроде на уровне футбольного поля, хотя возможно еще пару ступенек вниз вели, но это никак нельзя назвать подземельем !  :smileflag:   Вход был изнутри стадиона со стороны ул Пироговской (там сейчас уже довольно давно автомойка, хотя одно время был мясной магазин).
А под противоположными трибунами со стороны главного входа (пер.Сельскохозяйственный, 2) были душевые, раздевалки, тренерские и административно-хозяйственные помещения .

----------


## AG-ents

> Да, проверил. Числился холодильник
> 
> Вложение 12458491 Вложение 12458405 1939


 На сайте Одесского порта есть много старых фото, в том числе и старый портовской холодильник  !  
Странно, что местные краеведы до сих пор не раскопали этот кладезь полезной информации...   :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

> На счёт же дома в переулке, то он однозначно *выстроен до Октябрьской революции, так как имеет традициионное оформление для рубежа веков.* Относительно богатое оформление  соответствует жилому дому или конторе. Судя по заглубленности нижнего этажа я склоняюсь больше к версии о жилой постройке.


 Спасибо! Это и хотелось услышать.




> В рекламе 1920х там где на Домофото цитировано заявлен бывший завод Гарриса, а это и есть квартал южнее Семинарской. Тот особняк который снесли под стоянку вероятно относился к заводу Гарриса. Сам Гаррис жил по тому же адресу. Здание, которое разрушили ради парковки (особняк) могло быть местом его жительства.


 В подтверждении того, что завод "Красный сигнал" перед ВОВ
имел не одну производственную площадку.
 1939

Справочник за 1908 год дает адрес Э.Г. Гарриса - Куликово поле, собств. дом 
 1908

Я был на 2-ом этаже этого снесенного здания под стоянку по ТЦ "Среднефонтанский". Маленькая лестница небольшие помещения. Похож на дачу. Где-то у меня фото остались.

Кстати, а в 60-70-х завод "Красный сигнал"
в какое предприятие трансформировался?
Перед заходом торгового центра в 90-х - на карте
по этой территории подписано "Автоагрегат"

----------


## Ranke

> По п.6.
> Никакой *подземной* беговой дорожки там не было !!! Там под трибунами (со стороны тира) был типа спортивный зал для бегунов, естественно с беговыми дорожками, где зимой тренировались (и я в том числе). Дорожки были вроде на уровне футбольного поля, хотя возможно еще пару ступенек вниз вели, но это никак нельзя назвать подземельем !   Вход был изнутри стадиона со стороны ул Пироговской (там сейчас уже довольно давно автомойка, хотя одно время был мясной магазин).


 Понятно где Вы бегали - подтрибунные помещения (1465 кв.м.).
Конечно они на уровне футбольного поля. См. на схеме - 2.

А я говорю за другой объект - подземную беговую дорожку- манеж 
(680 кв.м., потолки 3 метра). См. на схеме - 1.



Есть одна мысль  Это сооружение 1952 года постройки.
Военные могли ее построить на базе подвалов/погребов
Калинкинского пивоваренного товарищества, 
которое здесь располагалось до революции.

----------


## Ranke

> Кроме садика там буквально через стенку был какой-то мини-профилакторий (я видел людей в пижамах), но на домофото вообще никакой информации. Мать говорит, что вроде как больница милиционеров и в садик тоже брали преимущественно детей милиционеров.
> Хотя я не исключаю, что этот санаторий-больница могли и к пограничникам относиться, ведь на 5й ст Б.Фонтана госпиталь погранвойск, а на перекрестке Пионерской и Говорова жилой дом пограничников.


 Сначала тоже подумал за пограничников на 5 ст. БФ (ул. Черняховского 6 к.1 и 2)
Одесский Военно-медицинский клинический центр Государственной пограничной службы Украины. Он, кстати, как служба, этим летом отпраздновал 73-летие. Само строение 70-х. На domofoto карточки на него нет. Появилось оно раньше здания роддома №5 (ул. Маршала Говорова, 28). Могли и ходить от него "в халатах" сквозь коттеджи "Самопомощи"
к молодому недавно сданному еще парку.

Но скорей всего Ваша мама видела персонал другого леч.учреждения.
Нашёл (!) в справочнике за 1971 год. Наряду с ведомственным детским садиком №23 (УВД) по адресу ул. Пионерская, 20б числится *ведомственная больница "Управления внутренних дел"* с адресом ул. Пионерская, 20.
Она же больница "УВД Облисполкома" - 1977 год, 1983 год - ул. Пионерская, 20.

Наверное, они делили одно двухэтажное помещение. В последствии б-цу перевели поближе к морю и она получила адрес Кирпичный пер., 3. (сейчас пер. Каркашадзе).
Фактически расположено ближе к пер. Дунаева.
А за садиком осталось всё здание/помещение.
Ну а в нулевых строение снесли, а  на его месте стоит сейчас ж/к "Пионерский" (2007).

----------


## Ranke

> На сайте Одесского порта есть много старых фото, в том числе и старый портовской холодильник  !  
> Странно, что местные краеведы до сих пор не раскопали этот кладезь полезной информации...


 Спасибо за наводку 

Архивные фотографии Одесского порта

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Понятно где Вы бегали - подтрибунные помещения (1465 кв.м.).
> Конечно они на уровне футбольного поля. См. на схеме - 2.
> 
> А я говорю за другой объект - подземную беговую дорожку- манеж 
> (680 кв.м., потолки 3 метра). См. на схеме - 1.
> 
> Вложение 12463659


 Объект № 1 в 80-е мы называли "манежем", там и занимались в ненастную погоду.

----------


## AG-ents

> Понятно где Вы бегали - подтрибунные помещения (1465 кв.м.).
> Конечно они на уровне футбольного поля. См. на схеме - 2.
> 
> А я говорю за другой объект - подземную беговую дорожку- манеж 
> (680 кв.м., потолки 3 метра). См. на схеме - 1.
> 
> Вложение 12463659
> .


 Нет, как раз наоборот - я и другие легкоатлеты бегали и прыгали где циферка (1)  и называлось это место манеж , а вот там где (2) как бы дворик небольшой был, через который футболисты и зрители на поле попадали. И за два года занятий я ни разу ни в каких подземных помещениях этого стадиона вообще не был и даже не слыхал о таких.
Получается, что допустим помещение (2) от ветхости стало аварийным и его в начале 70-х вообще закрыли ?

Но на другой Вашей картинке четко видны трибуны (вообще странно, чтобы стадион в центре города был без трибун) и стало быть подтрибунные помещения там были с момента ввода стадиона в эксплуатацию. Почему тогда спортсмены занимались в подземелье (2), если под трибунами и места больше и помню даже свет дневной был из окон на высокой стене (потолок с наклоном повторял конфигурацию трибун, поэтому одна стена была маленькая в рост человека, а другая высокая метров 6 и с окнами ) ? Неужели сделать беговые дорожки в подземелье проще, чем под трибунами ?
С учетом армейской специфики предположу, что под названием "беговая дорожка" там был немного засекреченный подземный тир (звукоизоляция великолепная, а вот легкоатлетам воздуха явно мало будет !).




> Объект № 1 в 80-е мы называли "манежем", там и занимались в ненастную погоду.


 Да, именно так !

PS
На месте бассейна 2 я еще застал небольшую игровую летнюю площадку для гандбола - мы там ОФП занимались, но сейчас это называется воркаут.   :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

> Но скорей всего Ваша мама видела персонал другого леч.учреждения.
> Нашёл (!) в справочнике за 1971 год. Наряду с ведомственным детским садиком №23 (УВД) по адресу ул. Пионерская, 20б числится *ведомственная больница "Управления внутренних дел"* с адресом ул. Пионерская, 20.
> Она же больница "УВД Облисполкома" - 1977 год, 1983 год - ул. Пионерская, 20.
> 
> Наверное, они делили одно двухэтажное помещение. В последствии б-цу перевели поближе к морю и она получила адрес Кирпичный пер., 3. (сейчас пер. Каркашадзе).
> Фактически расположено ближе к пер. Дунаева.
> А за садиком осталось всё здание/помещение.
> Ну а в нулевых строение снесли, а  на его месте стоит сейчас ж/к "Пионерский" (2007).


 Ну вот, теперь все прояснилось !   :smileflag: 
Правда персонал в пижамах видел я ( запомнил необычно выглядящих дядечек среди жилого квартала !) , а мама только подсказала назначение того заведения.

ЗЫ
Я в то время жил в том районе и по воспоминаниям осмелюсь предположить, что ж/к  "Пионерский" наверно лет на 5, а то и 10 постарше будет. Возможно он в 2007 стал Пионерским, а до этого по другому назывался. Кстати, построили его довольно быстро.
Также помню, что жильцы окрестных домов очень возмущались, что Руслан Боделан не отстоял такой хороший садик, ведь в последние годы существования туда внуки Боделана ходили.

----------


## Antique

> Справочник за 1908 год дает адрес Э.Г. Гарриса - Куликово поле, собств. дом 
> Вложение 12463497 1908


 В Вся Одесса, 1910 в списке владельцев по улицам участок Гарриса указан по адресу Среднефонтанская, 3. Привязка к Куликову полю чисто условная. На само Куликово поле выходила Пироговская, южнее шли Куликовские переулки и был  ещё Вокзальный переулок (Или Вокзальная площадь), но он не указан в справочниках Вся Одесса - возможно ничего существенного там не располагалось либо застройка начала появляться в 1910-х и в справоччниках не успели отобразить. По крайней мере Автоагрегат (он же Красный сигнал)  располагается на месте участков 1-3 по Среднефонтанской.




> Кстати, а в 60-70-х завод "Красный сигнал"
> в какое предприятие трансформировался?
> Перед заходом торгового центра в 90-х - на карте
> по этой территории подписано "Автоагрегат"


 Да, в Автоагрегат. Один из корпусов судя по всему переделан под торговый центр.

----------


## Antique

На Плане Висковского 1916 года данное место подписано, как механический завод (первое слово плохо различимо, возможно написано "Гаррис"). Участок Тработти в следующем квартале имел № 5:

----------


## Киров

По заводу "Красный сигнал"есть такой документ.На штампе в левом верхнем углу,адрес завода.

----------


## Ranke

> В Вся Одесса, 1910 в списке владельцев по улицам участок Гарриса указан по адресу Среднефонтанская, 3. Привязка к Куликову полю чисто условная.


 *Еще информация:*
Гаррис Эдмунд Генрихович британский подданный.
На 1916 год, владелец предприятия 4 разряда Механическо-строительного завода. ул. Средне-Фонтанская, д.3.
На 1892 год уже числился купцом I гильдии.
Источник на 1894 год - Гаррис Э.Г. инженер строитель. Куликово поле, собств. дом. 
Склад земледельческих  орудий и машин.

 1908
 1916 

Список *одесских купцов*... >>> 1892-1916гг
*Справочная книга русских* и иностранных промышленно-технических предприятий >>> 1908г

----------


## Ranke

> Нет, как раз наоборот - я и другие легкоатлеты бегали и прыгали где циферка (1)  и называлось это место манеж , а вот там где (2) как бы дворик небольшой был, через который футболисты и зрители на поле попадали. И за два года занятий я ни разу ни в каких подземных помещениях этого стадиона вообще не был и даже не слыхал о таких.
> Получается, что допустим помещение (2) от ветхости стало аварийным и его в начале 70-х вообще закрыли ?
> 
> Но на другой Вашей картинке четко видны трибуны (вообще странно, чтобы стадион в центре города был без трибун) и стало быть подтрибунные помещения там были с момента ввода стадиона в эксплуатацию. Почему тогда спортсмены занимались в подземелье (2), если под трибунами и места больше и помню даже свет дневной был из окон на высокой стене (потолок с наклоном повторял конфигурацию трибун, поэтому одна стена была маленькая в рост человека, а другая высокая метров 6 и с окнами ) ? Неужели сделать беговые дорожки в подземелье проще, чем под трибунами ?
> С учетом армейской специфики предположу, что под названием "беговая дорожка" там был немного засекреченный подземный тир (звукоизоляция великолепная, а вот легкоатлетам воздуха явно мало будет !).
> Да, именно так !
> P.S. На месте бассейна 2 я еще застал небольшую игровую летнюю площадку для гандбола - мы там ОФП занимались, но сейчас это называется воркаут.


 Друзья, прошу меня извинить. Не досмотрел и
попутал подписи местами.



1. Восточная трибуна. Подтрибунное помещение (1465 кв.м) введ. в экспл. 1967 год 
(ремонт/реконструкция - 1997)
2. Подземная беговая дорожка (680кв.м)  введ. в экспл. 1952 год
(ремонт/реконструкция - 1977)
3. Тир (624 кв.м.) введ. в. экспл 1960 год
 (ремонт/реконструкция - 1984)

Последний расположен в нижнем правом углу. Рядом с залом №3.
Состояние его неудовлетворительное. Почему Вам не довелось бегать в подземном сооружении я не знаю. Можно только догадываться. Это военный объект и моментов там своих хватает. То, что сооружение имеет место быть  - 100%. Вообщем как и бомбоубежище на этой территории...

Некоторые кадры состояния, включая ТИР, можно посмотреть здесь >>>

P.S. Вы правы - бассейн №2 (50мХ20м, круглогодичный) строился на месте спортивной площадки за вышкой для прыжков бассейна №1. И было это в 1979 году. Вышку пришлось убрать, так как не хватало места. Кроме этого было построено и помещение вдоль по С-хоз. переулку с помещениями по обслуживанию обеих бассейнов.

----------


## Trs

Доктор, а откуда у вас такие годы ввода в эксплуатацию? А ещё там нечто подобное есть?

----------


## Ranke

> Доктор, а откуда у вас такие годы ввода в эксплуатацию? А ещё там нечто подобное есть?


 Еще есть пакет по дельфинам.
Данные по программе подготовки. Описание. Предложения.
Правда, к истории архитектуры это не имеет никакого отношения

----------


## Ranke

> А вот фото больницы Дрознеса:
> В списке памятников здание больницы прописано по адресу Среднефонтанская 14а, в справочнике Пилявского указан тот же адрес, но уточнено, что это детский сад. Но по ДубльГис детский сад - 14б, а 14а это здание Обласной прокуратуры и ни одно из зданий не похоже на то, что на снимке. У входа прокуратуры явно старинная привратницкая и забор, но в глубине территории находится здание, которое можно отнести к сталинскому времени. А детский сад - типовое здание 1930-х годов, на ул. Дальницкой, 24/1 расположено аналогичное.


 Я так понимаю, что ни одно строение именно из лечебницы до нашего времени не дотянуло. Это всё более поздние постройки. Прокуратура явно ошибается. На аэрофотосъемке 1944 хорошо видно, что там ничего не было. А здание было гораздо глубже. Там где сейчас территория завода.

 1915

domofoto:
Среднефонтанская улица, 14 >>>
Среднефонтанская улица, 14А >>>
Среднефонтанская улица, 14В >>>

----------


## chereshny1958

http://odessa-life.od.ua/news/46651-V-Odesse-vskore-ischeznet-esche-odin-dom-stena-FOTO

----------


## chereshny1958

http://******************/foto/plohaya_odessa_ranshe_zdes_bila_arkadiya_773.html

----------


## gus fraba

Прошу прощения, кто просил меня сделать фото по Воскресенской Церкви в районе 9 Фонтана, продублируйте свой адрес на 
[email protected]
Случайно удалила вашу почту

----------


## Kshisya

Хочется похвастаться))): Разбирая чердак нашли карточки на воду, я так понимаю где то 1941 -1943 и карту будущего поселка Котовского 1930 г., если кому надо отсканирую

----------


## Ranke

> Хочется похвастаться))):  карту будущего поселка Котовского 1930 г., если кому надо отсканирую Вложение 12467483


 Более поздний вариант (1970-е) того же масштаба 500-метровка

----------


## Antique

> Я так понимаю, что ни одно строение именно из лечебницы до нашего времени не дотянуло. Это всё более поздние постройки. Прокуратура явно ошибается. На аэрофотосъемке 1944 хорошо видно, что там ничего не было. А здание было гораздо глубже. Там где сейчас территория завода.
> 
>  1915
> 
> domofoto:
> Среднефонтанская улица, 14 >>>
> Среднефонтанская улица, 14А >>>
> Среднефонтанская улица, 14В >>> 
> 
> Вложение 12466446


 Мне кажется, что ещё в 1920/30 снесли все, так как по данному адресу как будто ничего не упоминается. Зато сад и жилые дома строятся - возможно постройки Дрознеса были ветхими. Мне кажется, что и голубое здание тоже было детским садом. В советское время любили группировать детские сады в одном месте.

----------


## malyutka_e

Эти карточки на воду периода обороны, т.е. 1941 года

----------


## OdGen

Несколько дней назад сделал фото (угол Преображенской и Новосельского). Колокола из Успенского Собора везут на реставрацию. При мне выехали их ворот церкви.

----------


## Trs

План устройства сада на Михайловской площади, 22.08.1928. ГАОО, ф. Р-1234, оп. 1, д. 785, л. 137.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *открыть*

----------


## Antique

userapi - это вконтакте. По умолчанию не отображается.

----------


## Trs

Изменил на другой источник. У меня до того всё работало.

----------


## Ranke

> Буду благодарна за ссылку на любую историческую информацию про Сергиевское Артиллерийское училище по ул. Фонтанская дорога 4


  Попробуйте постучаться сюда >>>
http://artfilm2007.narod.ru/
Еще можно попробовать связаться с этим человеком.
Наверное, он знает всё или почти все за историю данного училища.

P.S. *Здесь >>> то,* что еще осталось от сайта www.ovakoly.ru

----------


## Киров



----------


## Киров

Запуск шара в Турцию. 1909 г.

----------


## Antique

В кадре жилые флигели Консистории:


http://domofoto.ru/house/6336


http://domofoto.ru/house/75309/

----------


## Скруджжж

Кто то помнит или есть старые фото этого дома ? Левая часть перестроена?

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 12492738Кто то помнит или есть старые фото этого дома ? Левая часть перестроена?


 В левой части дома Посохова - двухэтажный магазин, который, судя по внешнему виду, выполнил Прохаска в 1910-х годах в стиле соседнего дома Севастопуло.

Вот фотография 1940-х:

----------


## Алик Савенков

Интересно кто-то знает что это обозначает?

----------


## Киров

Обратите внимание,на аэрофотосъёмке виден грузовик,сброшенный в яму на перекрёстке Екатерининская\Дерибасовская.Обозначил красной стрелкой...На фото первые дни оккупации.

----------


## Richard

> Интересно кто-то знает что это обозначает?
> Вложение 12495056


 Еврейская авиаэскадрилья

----------


## Antique

> Интересно кто-то знает что это обозначает?
> Вложение 12495056


 Декоративный узор, не более.

----------


## Алик Савенков

Не давно просматривал фотоальбом Привет из Одессы.

И нашёл там пару фотографий, с подписями под ними,по моему мнению, не соответствующими действительности.
Первое фото:
подписано,как портовая церковь, а как по мне это церковь на Андреевском лимане

----------


## Алик Савенков

Второе фото:

подписано,как Церковь при Маразлиевском училище, находящаяся на Маразлиевской угол Троицкой. Я думаю,что эта церковь Григория Богослова ,построеная на средства Григория Григорьевича Маразли и которая находится на Старопортофранковской улице.Она являлась домовой церковью для двух учебных заведений,городского училища и 2-ой женской гимназии.
После закрытия церкви,в её здании находился спортзал и склад хладокомбината.

А вы как думаете?

----------


## Antique

Это очень детские ошибки. Места ведь чрезвычайно известные.

Церковь Григория Богослова и Мученницы Зои построена при городском 6-и классном училище на средства Г. Г. Маразли (названа по имени его родителей).

----------


## Киров

Октябрь 1941 г.Первые дни оккупации.

----------


## Скруджжж

это фото уже обсуждалось?
2.WW, Campaign against soviet union /eastern front, Siege of Odessa (05.08.-16.10.) View of odessa the day after the german / romanian entry into the town. 17.10.1941 .BZ 24.10.1941
(Eingeschr&#228;nkte Rechte f&#252;r bestimmte redaktionelle Kunden in Deutschland. Limited rights for specific editorial clients in Germany.) 2.WW, Campaign against soviet union /eastern front, Siege of Odessa (05.08.-16.10.) View of odessa the day after the german / romanian entry into the town. 17.10.1941 .BZ 24.10.1941 (Photo by ullstein bild/ullstein bild via Getty Images)

----------


## Киров

...это трамвайная электростанция.За нашей спиной нефтегавань.Дорога ведущая к ней.Я там побродил этим летом-кое-что из зданий сохранилось.Ещё вид с моря.Вдали видна труба с "юбкой".

----------


## Antique

> ..это трамвайная электростанция.За нашей спиной нефтегавань.Дорога ведущая к ней.Я там побродил этим летом-кое-что из зданий сохранилось.Ещё вид с моря.Вдали видна труба с "юбкой".


 Кстати, насколько безопастно там ходить? Людное ли место, нет ли собачьих стай, дерзкая охрана?

----------


## Спокойствие

> 


 


> Вложение 12504843Вложение 12504820Вложение 12504821Вложение 12504823...это трамвайная электростанция.За нашей спиной нефтегавань.Дорога ведущая к ней.Я там побродил этим летом-кое-что из зданий сохранилось.Ещё вид с моря.Вдали видна труба с "юбкой".


   Значит, вода Хаджибейского лимана до Нефтегавани не дошла?
Я-то полагал, что Пересыпь затопило полностью.

----------


## Киров

Ярморочная  была островком,залитый участок по Московской улице  пешеходы проходили через ЗОР,пару кварталов до моста по той же улице были сухими.На фото видно,что за забором к морю сухо.На фото немцы в октябре 1941 напротив ЗОРа.Что касается моей прогулки с юговосточной стороны трамвайной электростанции,то проходила она под её забором и была безопасной и малорезультативной.

----------


## Trs

Вот она на аэрофтосъёмке, в повреждённом состоянии: http://warfly.ru/?lat=46.514448&lon=30.725943&z=18

----------


## Antique

Это она уже в частично восстановленном виде, так как аэрофотосьёмка 1944-го, и разрушенная часть уже имеет крышу.

----------


## Ranke

ЦТС
  

ГС




А ведь этот склад, то здание, что мы *обсуждали в ноябре:*




> В книге "Сторінки історії Одеської залізниці 1865-2005", есть такое фото.

----------


## Киров

Эти кубики-это полный атас.А возле этой стены(ф4) стояла труба с "юбкой".

----------


## Киров

Давайте определим где идут.Подписано Одессой ну и походу таки да.

----------


## Ranke

Винодельческая станция Русских виноградарей и виноделов 
пгт Таирово, ул. 40 лет Победы, 24/1 domofoto >>>

Рядом здание пгт Таирово, ул. 40 лет Победы, 26


Дегустационный зал
 2010
Владимир Немирский (panoramio.com)

----------


## Ranke

Известный кадр:
"Один из первых немецких самолетов, сбитых под Одессой"
01.07.1941



Автор фото:
Анатолий Васильевич Егоров

----------


## exse

Одесса(?) 41-43:

----------


## glbs

Внизу нет

----------


## Киров

А сегодня меня пробило-это же Джутовая фабрика.Подмостье Ивановского моста(моста тада не было).И домик с шатровой крышей из черепицы уцелел.Румыны с Мельницкой поворачивают на Балковскую движутся к Пересыпьскому мосту.Дом на перекрёстке и ща существует.Слева сквер Гамова,впереди справа дом Навроцкого(если не ошибаюсь),слева вдали сараи Шустова.А на месте Рембыттехники -пустырь. А весь фильм здесь.https://www.shutterstock.com/ru/vide...l/4296581:0/gg

----------


## Antique

Так вроде ж известное видео, где-то на Ютубе есть

----------


## Antique

Два последних сюжета это пересыпский мост и 16-20 номера по Черноморского казачества.

Участок справа на Балковской предположительно дом Апилоговой, Навроцкого здесь не помню: http://domofoto.ru/house/52128/




> слева вдали сараи Шустова


 На снимке, между прочим, двухэтажное здание. Оно и сейчас есть, но фасад в последние десятилетия обезобразили.




> А на месте Рембыттехники -пустырь


 До революции здесь было опытное поле. Только не помню чьё, возможно Общества сельского хозяйства Юга России.

----------


## ASnake

не помню было или нет
*Памятник Дюку Ришелье и Потёмкинская лестница. Одесса. Российская империя. 1870г.*

----------


## Скруджжж

> не помню было или нет
> *Памятник Дюку Ришелье и Потёмкинская лестница. Одесса. Российская империя. 1870г.*


 снова зеркальное?

----------


## ASnake

судя по теням не зеркальное

ПС
хотя судя по Дюку, то да зеркально

----------


## Скрытик

А еще в сети гуляет легенда, что это первое фото Одессы. Хотя это не так.

----------


## Это я

> А еще в сети гуляет легенда, что это первое фото Одессы. Хотя это не так.


 А где ж море, в которое , по легендам одесских экскурсоводов, спускается потемкинская лестница ?

----------


## Ranke

Новая Слободка. Слобода Романовка
Описания новой _Городской_ больницы,
городской хлебопекарни и прачечной.

  1910


ГКБ 11 - ул. Академика Воробьёва, 5 domofoto >>>
Территория хлебзавода №3 -ул. Академика Воробьёва, 7а domofoto >>>

----------


## Саша64

Кто-то сохраняет... в меру сил...

----------


## Спокойствие

Такие были уже?  Датируют 1941 годом.
https://audiovis.nac.gov.pl/search/972ce72688913a2692c32dad1692c404:2/

----------


## Киров

> Вложение 12508757Вложение 12508758Вложение 12508759Вложение 12508760Вложение 12508761Вложение 12508762Вложение 12508763
> 
> 
> Эти кубики-это полный атас.А возле этой стены(ф4) стояла труба с "юбкой".


 Ну и последний "кирпичик" в эту тему.Из таких кирпичей построена электростанция.Подогнал мой приятель там работающий.

----------


## Antique

Знакомая надпись, где то-такую видел.. Только этот кирпич как будто не красный, уж не силикатный ли или из белой глины?

----------


## Скрытик

> Знакомая надпись, где то-такую видел.. Только этот кирпич как будто не красный, уж не силикатный ли или из белой глины?


 Такого цвета огнеупорные кирпичи.

----------


## Киров

Труба ,походу,была из такого кирпича,её разобрали(взорвали,утверждают старожилы электростанции)после войны.

----------


## Antique

Тогда возможно я этот кирпич видел после разборки одного из дымоходов в жилом доме на Молдаванке. Огнеупорный кирпич небольших размеров.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> А еще в сети гуляет легенда, что это первое фото Одессы. Хотя это не так.


 а есть первое?

----------


## Скрытик

> а есть первое?


 Я не знаю какое фото первое, но фотографировать Одессу стали с 1845г

----------


## Sergey_L

> а есть первое?


 У Дроздовского в альбоме про фотографов Одессы вроде бы есть такое.

----------


## Спокойствие

Фото из архива Фритьофа Нансена(1861-1930), лауреата Нобелевской премии мира (1922 г), за помощью беженцам и голодающим.
 Человек, организовавший помощь голодающим Советской России и спасший тысячи людей, от голодной смерти.

https://www.nb.no/nbsok/search?searchString=title:%22Fridtjof%20Nansen%20bildearkiv%22&page=0
Датированы 1923 годом.
1) Одесский пункт "Миссии Нансена". Сейчас-диагностический центр им. академика Б.Я.Резника.


2) Санаторий "Куяльник"

----------


## Спокойствие

Сотрудники Одесского пункта "Миссии Нансена" 


https://www.arkivverket.no/utforsk-arkivene/nyere-historie-1814-/nansen-passet

----------


## exse

Топчаны наши. Раздевалки наши. Аркадия?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Топчаны наши. Раздевалки наши. Аркадия?
> Вложение 12551648


 10-я

----------


## mandarin90

За Оперный нет отдельной мтемы?

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?r...&ref=bookmarks

----------


## Antique

На Домофото внёс сведения о владельцах участков на Романовской улице. Сейчас она разбита на Слободской спуск и Мациевской.

Слободской спуск

ул. Мациевской

----------


## doc-men

> Для ориентировки вот это же здание в 1930-х без перестройки, без лепнины, без колонады. Зато этот снимок хорош тем что видно всё здания и понятно, где эту колонаду разместили. А разместили её в *правом* ризалите в нише над входом, а не посредине. Вход в здание расположен у торца.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> На цветной фотографии её видно в соответствующем месте:
> 
> 
> Здание с противоположного ракурса:


 Antique, существует ли возможность восстановить фотографии, которыми сопровождался этот пост: http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=33422315&viewfull=1#post33422315

Возможно, что этой ?



И этой ?

----------


## Antique

> Antique, существует ли возможность восстановить фотографии, которыми сопровождался этот пост: http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=33422315&viewfull=1#post33422315
> 
> Возможно, что этой ?


 Я уже не помню, но судя по обсуждению, говорили о нижнем снимке с вазами. Столько лет прошло. В те времена Brassl загружал все фотографии на Odessastory: http://odessastory.info/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=172&page=3  А апеллируя к старому снимку я имел ввиду один единственный известный снимок до перестройки:

----------


## doc-men

Спасибо,
меня заинтересовала фотография с "противоположного ракурса".
Надеялся, что у кого-то запасниках осталась вот это фото в лучшем разрешении:


И почему-то поиск Google  по картинками перестал отображать фото с сайта Odessastory.

----------


## Скрытик

> И почему-то поиск Google  по картинками перестал отображать фото с сайта Odessastory.


 Завтра посмотрю, может я что-то намудрил в тэгах. Но странно. Мне уже несколько раз говорили, что Гугл как-то странно стал индексировать запросы. В приоритете только платные сайты ((

----------


## Traiasca Stalin!

Друзья, а помните, лет 10 назад(возможно и позже), в Афине на Греческой, в кафе на -1 этаже висел внушительных размеров портрет Сталина. Может у кого то сохранились его фото? Так жаль, что я тогда не сфоткал его, и фотоаппарат, ведь, под рукой был.. 
  Сейчас такое представить уже не возможно..

----------


## Antique

Было такое кафе с соцреализмом давно, да. Но я не фотографировал.

----------


## sailor star

А сохранились ли фотографии линии 7-го трамвая? Трамвая Балтской дороги?

----------


## Trs

Скудно. Есть фотография затопленной Балтской дороги, где еле различимы опоры контактной сети.

----------


## Некто R

> Друзья, а помните, лет 10 назад(возможно и позже), в Афине на Греческой, в кафе на -1 этаже висел внушительных размеров портрет Сталина. Может у кого то сохранились его фото? Так жаль, что я тогда не сфоткал его, и фотоаппарат, ведь, под рукой был.. 
>   Сейчас такое представить уже не возможно..


 Там все картины были тех времен,огромные,от пола до потолка.По рассказам преподавателей Худграфа,это все из запасников училища работы были
Я бы 2 работы купила,не Сталина конечно.Батальные,с лошадями

----------


## doc-men

> Завтра посмотрю, может я что-то намудрил в тэгах. Но странно. Мне уже несколько раз говорили, что Гугл как-то странно стал индексировать запросы. В приоритете только платные сайты ((


 Хьюстон, у нас проблемы: http://hronika.info/tehnologii/297146-google-pomenyal-funkciyu-poiska-izobrazheniy.html
Таки дело в Гугле, но касается ли эта проблема напрямую  Odessastory - не понятно.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

http://picua.org/img/2018-02/21/9ya1m8dqyp2n6c6tvqd1x46qv.jpg     Кто-то может сказать ГДЕ сделано фото ? Есть подозрение, что это именно и есть "Два столба".

----------


## Viacheslaw

> http://picua.org/img/2018-02/21/9ya1m8dqyp2n6c6tvqd1x46qv.jpg     Кто-то может сказать ГДЕ сделано фото ? Есть подозрение, что это именно и есть "Два столба".


 именно!

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

взяли обезличили такой дом

----------


## doc-men

> http://picua.org/img/2018-02/21/9ya1m8dqyp2n6c6tvqd1x46qv.jpg     Кто-то может сказать ГДЕ сделано фото ? Есть подозрение, что это именно и есть "Два столба".


 Y-e-s!!!!

Я давно обнаружил фотографию настоящих Двух столбов, но сомнения всё же терзали. Теперь можно точно быть уверенным!
Это они родимые!  :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

> Y-e-s!!!!
> 
> Я давно обнаружил фотографию настоящих Двух столбов, но сомнения всё же терзали. Теперь можно точно быть уверенным!
> Это они родимые!


 тут несколько лет назад в соседней теме спор был по поводу "двух столбов", даже фотки выкладывали... два столба стояли в двух местах, одни    на  въезде в город со стороны Дальника, вторые на   въезде со стороны поскота возле Молодой Гвардии...

----------


## vado

*Картина Караваджо из одесского музея практически уничтожена из-за решения суда*

«Восемь лет полотно лежит без растяжки, — возмущается Островский. — Мы отдали в центр кромки полотна, которые остались на раме после того, как картину срезали воры. Кромки должны были срастить с полотном, дальше его необходимо растянуть. Если полотно держать без этой процедуры, оно садится, как любая ткань. Появляются микротрещины, краска осыпается. Чем дальше – тем больше безвозвратных потерь. Киевский центр получил под картину дополнительные средства, и все без толку. Два года назад итальянцы предложили нам отправить картину в Милан. Они брались бесплатно ее отреставрировать. Мы очень просили киевлян отдать полотно для отправки на реставрацию в Италию. Но в НИИ нам ответили, что, мол, лучше них никто не проведет реставрацию, а во-вторых, это же вещдок! Это потрясающий цинизм, так как полотно уже восемь лет лежит и погибает. И всем все равно!».
http://culturemeter.od.ua/kartina-ka...ja-suda-45034/

----------


## chereshny1958

https://informator.news/dohodnyij-dom-syhala-prymer-neobyichnoj-arhytekturyi-odessyi/

----------


## Antique

> https://informator.news/dohodnyij-dom-syhala-prymer-neobyichnoj-arhytekturyi-odessyi/


 Автор так уверенно рассуждает о том что предыдущий дом не имел архитектурной ценности и настоящее здание было построено в 1880х годах. На самом деле дата постройки совершенно неизвестна, то что в списке памятников нарисовали от потолка 1880-е ещё ничего не значит. Была бы там конкретная дата, то разговор был бы иной. А о предшествующем здании вообще ничего не известно.

Наиболее вероятно, что здание построено на рубеже ХІХ - ХХ веков во времена так называемой "строительной горячки" в Российской империи. Если оно появилось после 1898 года, то даже есть шанс найти о нём сведения в архиве.

----------


## amatorodessa

Что известно по поводу здания бывшей фабрики по производству мороженого "Полярная звезда" на ул. Мечникова, 15?
Оно много лет заброшено.
Вот тут пишут, что фабрика восстановлению не подлежит, а само здание принадлежит какой-то строительной компании.
Статья на Думской, 6 февраля 2013, 11:55 
_Прокуратура хочет посадить «убийц» одесского мороженого_
Ссылку не дает вставить.
news/prokuratura-sdelaet-esche-odnu-popytku-posadit-u-024247
Почему не реконструируют под другие цели или не застраивают? Чего ждут? Место то отличное.

----------


## Antique

Какэто принято в современном бизнесе - ждут, пока рухнет. Окна разбиты, ничто не мешает ветру дождю и снегу гулять по помещениям.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Что известно по поводу здания бывшей фабрики по производству мороженого "Полярная звезда" на ул. Мечникова, 15?
> Оно много лет заброшено.
> Вот тут пишут, что фабрика восстановлению не подлежит, а само здание принадлежит какой-то строительной компании.
> Статья на Думской, 6 февраля 2013, 11:55 
> _Прокуратура хочет посадить «убийц» одесского мороженого_
> Ссылку не дает вставить.
> news/prokuratura-sdelaet-esche-odnu-popytku-posadit-u-024247
> Почему не реконструируют под другие цели или не застраивают? Чего ждут? Место то отличное.


 на реконструкции много не заработаешь. Там хотят высотку построить

----------


## Richard

Разве это не памятник архитектуры? Это же историческое здание - там даже Королев когда-то учился

----------


## OdGen

> https://informator.news/dohodnyij-dom-syhala-prymer-neobyichnoj-arhytekturyi-odessyi/


 


> Автор так уверенно рассуждает о том что предыдущий дом не имел архитектурной ценности и настоящее здание было построено в 1880х годах. На самом деле дата постройки совершенно неизвестна, то что в списке памятников нарисовали от потолка 1880-е ещё ничего не значит. Была бы там конкретная дата, то разговор был бы иной. А о предшествующем здании вообще ничего не известно.
> 
> Наиболее вероятно, что здание построено на рубеже ХІХ - ХХ веков во времена так называемой "строительной горячки" в Российской империи. Если оно появилось после 1898 года, то даже есть шанс найти о нём сведения в архиве.


 В приведенной статье указано, что _"Участок на Спиридоновской, 8 У.М. Сигал приобрел в 1880-х гг. Дом, который на нем находился, не имел особой архитектурной ценности, поэтому был снесен под строительство доходного дома.

Сигал владел домом до конца 1890-х годов. В начале 20 ст. появился новый собственник - Люлькимахер. Уже в середине 1910-х годов возведение оказалось "в руках" А.Г. Таранова"._ 

Указанная интернет-статья датирована 27 февраля.
Одновременно (размещено 28 февраля) появился репортаж об этом доме на 7 канале

Как становится понятно, источником этих сведений является интернет-статья неоднократно обсуждавшегося на форуме проекта "Архитектурная Одесса" http://archodessa.com/all/spiridonovskaya-8/

_"Сам Ушер Мойшевич Сигал, внук мещанина из Летичева (ныне Хмельницкой области) еврейского происхождения Моти Сигала был выходцем из немецкого города Дармштадт, владельцем посудного, цементного и кирпичного заводов в Одессе, каменоломен и курорта «Аркадия», дач между Малым и Средним Фонтанами, за Ботаническим садом на берегу моря, больших посудных магазинов в зоне Порто-Франко, был купцом первой гильдии и меценатом

В первой половине 1880-х г.г. Сигал приобрел участок на Спиридоновской, 8 у наследников Винтури. Дом, стоявший на этом месте (1847 г., арх И. Н. Колович) очевидной архитектурной ценностью не обладал и был пущен на слом под строительство нового доходного дома внушительной для Одессы того времени этажности и габаритов в целом. Возводившийся практически целиком из кирпича, произведенного заводом Сигала, по проекту архитектора П. У. Клейна, здание олицетворяло собой не только традиционное средство пассивного дохода домовладельца, но и своеобразную рекламу его продукции.

Дом был полностью завершен ко второй половине 1880-х г.г. 

У. М. Сигал владел домом практически до конца 1890-х г.г. На рубеже веков дом перешел в собственность Люлькимахера, а в середине 1910-х годов здание приобрела А. Г. Таранова, уже владевшая к тому времени соседним домом на Спиридоновской, 6"._


К сожалению, приведенная информация во многом не соответствует действительности. Еще с середины 1860-х годов дом принадлежал совсем другим владельцам (кому именно - авторам статей и репортажей стоит поискать, прежде чем публиковать неправдивые сведения), и только в 1898 г. наследники этой семьи продали дом Люлькимахеру. Вскоре дом перешел к представителю семьи дворян, землевладельцев, домовладельцев и миллионеров, общественному деятелю Николаю Дмитриеву, который лишь *в марте 1904 года* продал его Сигалу. В  справочниках домовладельцев вплоть до 1914 г. Сигалы значятся владельцем дома на Спиридоновской:

на 1906 г. владельцем указан все еще Дмитриев

в 1908, 1909, 1910 гг. - Сигал Я. и Н.

с 1911 г. - Сигал Яков Нухимович, управляющий Барский

Т.о., Сигал не владел домом в 1880-е годы, и дом для него тогда не строили. 

Между дорогами Малого и Среднего Фонтанов Сигалу принадлежала лишь небольшая дача, и наличие принадлежащего ему ресторана в "Аркадии" не означает, что он "владел курортом "Аркадия"".

----------


## Antique

До сих пор удивляет, как пресса принимает всё на веру. И  похоже 7 канал особенно доверяет публикациям АрхОдессы, так как уже подобную практику я за ними замечал. Вероятно ведущая или руководство так сказать с ними дружат. Уровень сюжетов канала на архитектурную тематику достаточно низок, источник в самом их подходе практически ничего не меняет, потому как даже при отсутствии публикаций на Арходессе всё получается как всегда. На каждый их выпуск я бы мог написать негативную рецензию.

----------


## OdGen

Не могу сказать, кто с кем дружит, но с фактами явно не дружит никто. Потом наступает цепная реакция, и недостоверные факты постепенно заполоняют интернет, эфиры, а в будущем - и печатные издания.
Поэтому совет - посещайте библиотеки и архивы. Напишите одну правдивую, а не десятки выдуманных статей по "истории" зданий или биографий одесситов. Уважайте себя, телезрителей и читателей.

----------


## Shipshin

> Одесса 1941-43:
> Вложение 12365206
> 
> Вложение 12365207
> 
> Одесса(?) 1941-43 (обозначено как "Военный госпиталь в аэропорту Одессы"):
> Вложение 12365212 Вложение 12365213
> Вложение 12365214 Вложение 12365215


 Военный госпиталь
2я фотография ныне одно из строений Иверского монастыря. 4я фотография здание на заводе Анатра.

----------


## Kamin

Думаю будет на что посмотреть! http://omr.gov.ua/ru/news/104385/
Это о выставке старых открыток с Оперным театром

----------


## DarkJoney

Здравствуйте. У кого есть фото  или больше информации об объектах, которые были на месте 5 этажки по Градоначальницкой/Южная 1?
На домофото есть информация про колбасный цех, Укрвинробуправи и еще 1 постройку. По воспоминаниям родственников, была детская площадка.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Здравствуйте. У кого есть фото  или больше информации об объектах, которые были на месте 5 этажки по Градоначальницкой/Южная 1?
> На домофото есть информация про колбасный цех, Укрвинробуправи и еще 1 постройку. По воспоминаниям родственников, была детская площадка.


 Детская площадка там появилась в 79 году. До этого были руины. А еще раньше действительно дом в котором находился какой-то цех.

----------


## Viacheslaw

> Здравствуйте. У кого есть фото  или больше информации об объектах, которые были на месте 5 этажки по Градоначальницкой/Южная 1?
> На домофото есть информация про колбасный цех, Укрвинробуправи и еще 1 постройку. По воспоминаниям родственников, была детская площадка.


 На прикрепленной фотографии Градоначальницкая угол Садиковской. На Южной, 1 помню детскую площадку. Дом построен во второй половине 1990-х.

----------


## doc-men

В группе к 100-летию ОНПУ разыскивают фотографии Гоголя 16, довоенного и послевоенного периода, когда там размещались подразделения политеха. 
Не подскажите, где можно найти? (На Odessastory - только современные виды, на old.odessa.ua - нет)

----------


## doc-men

На Яндексе начинается "движуха" с переездом Яндекс.Фотки на облачный сервис Яндекс.Диск. Не исключаю, что доступ к фото-материалам будет организован несколько по-другому. 
На всякий случай для удобства ещё раз выкладываю ссылку на коллекцию Stampost36, которую, впрочем, автор перестал поддерживать с прошлого года.

----------


## verda

Уважаемые знатоки!
В книге ЖЗЛ "А. М. Ляпунов". 1985 г., есть фото памятника А. М. Ляпунову в Одессе, без указания адреса. Никогда такого не видела и не слышала о нём. 
Правда ли есть этот памятник в Одессе, и если да, то где?

----------


## TMar

Есть,  на Пастера 27, во дворе университета Мечникова

----------


## Antique

Между главным и ХимКорпусом. В будни ворота открыты, в выходные - запираются.

----------


## Viacheslaw

> Для всех любителей истории. 
> *Скан оккупационных газет "Молва", "Одесса", "Одесский листок" за 1941-1944 гг.* 
> Большинство экземпляров этих газет отсканированы, распознаны. *Работает поиск*, в т.ч. изображений.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *МОЛВА*
> 
> ...


 Повторяю свой пост с обновленной ссылкой (в т.ч. активная ссылка исправлена в цитируемом тексте).
https://libraria.ua/publications/filter/?Regions[]=16
*Делитесь находками безвозмедно!*
Любите Одессу больше собственных амбиций!

----------


## Скруджжж

Забудовник збирається відселяти будинки за адресою вул Базарна 73, 75, вул. Заславського 13, 15, 17

----------


## Trs

ДПТ, градусловия, проект — ничего пока нет?

----------


## Скруджжж

> ДПТ, градусловия, проект — ничего пока нет?


 ні

----------


## Antique

> ні


  Але можете розповісти якісь подробиці, тому що взагалі нічого не ясно. На який підсаті здійснюється розселення? Напевно ж є якийсь документ? Може будинки придбані забудовником чи оголошені аварійними? У новинах про це нічого не сповіщається. Якщо виселення є незаконним чи не краще звернутися до преси?

----------


## TMar

Дома по Заславского вроде аварийные, но маленькие, застройщику места не хватает, поэтому еще и дома по Базарной прихватить хочет.

----------


## Скруджжж

goo.gl/jdVZis

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Здравствуйте. У кого есть фото  или больше информации об объектах, которые были на месте 5 этажки по Градоначальницкой/Южная 1?
> На домофото есть информация про колбасный цех, Укрвинробуправи и еще 1 постройку. По воспоминаниям родственников, была детская площадка.


 Здание помню смутно, одно или двух этажные, а площадку помню.В центре её была бетонная черепаха.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Здание помню смутно, одно или двух этажные, а площадку помню.В центре её была бетонная черепаха.


 Бетонную черепаху туда притарабанили в конце 80-х, до этого она стояла в парке Ленина на выставке цветов.

----------


## Ranke

> А производство Лупакова располагалось в Одессе? Я не смог по справочникам найти упоминание о нём. Может быть это был привозной кирпич? Ну или может завод к началу ХХ века перешёл к кому-то другому.


 Давеча натолкнулся на лупаковский кирпич.
Читаю тему, а вопрос в 2012 уже поднимали.
Нашли, где завод находился?

----------


## Ranke

> Бетонную черепаху туда притарабанили в конце 80-х, до этого она стояла в парке Ленина на выставке цветов.


 Олег, ещё раз спасибо Вашему ресурсу! Многое можно увидеть из того чего уже нет.

Топиарные фигуры, как сейчас их называют 
Фигуры львёнка и черепахи были созданы 
с героев известного мультфильма.

 1985
Кадр из детского х/ф
"Удивительная находка или самые обыкновенные чудеса"

----------


## Antique

> Давеча натолкнулся на лупаковский кирпич.
> Читаю тему, а вопрос в 2012 уже поднимали.
> Нашли, где завод находился?


 Нашёл упоминание  в Адрес-календаре Одесского градоначальства на 1898 год. Адрес - Лагерная ул., 40. В ближайших по времени изданиях на 1897 и 1901 год не упоминается, в более ранних - тоже. 

В Вся Одесса, 1899 это участок Ф. Щербакова расположеный между Юрьевской и Евдокимовской по северной стороне.  По Северной стороне Лагерной логичнее всё же строить дома (квартал жилой). В целом не уверен, что в справочнике нумерация представлена объективно.
В ВО 1904-1905 по адресу Лагерная, 40 указан кирпичный завод М. Зильбермана.
В ВО/1907 и поздне - завод М. Зильбермана имел адрес Лагерная, 2 (ранее этот адрес занимал Завод Д. М. Бланка, который переместился на Лагерную, 26.

Предполагаю, что предприятие располагалось на месте домов на Бреуса, 61. Потом выработка могла быть исчерпана - отсюда завод во времена Зильбермана перенесли в начало Лагерной у Горбатого моста.

----------


## Ranke

> Уважаемые знатоки!
> В книге ЖЗЛ "А. М. Ляпунов". 1985 г., есть фото памятника А. М. Ляпунову в Одессе, без указания адреса. Никогда такого не видела и не слышала о нём. 
> Правда ли есть этот памятник в Одессе, и если да, то где?


 С самой книгой из серии ЖЗЛ - А. С. Шибанова 
"АЛЕКСАНДР МИХАЙЛОВИЧ ЛЯПУНОВ"
можно ознакомиться здесь >>>

Фото памятника в Одессе из этой книги (1985г): 


Фото современное легко находится и в 2gis >>>

Авторство: скульптор Ломыкина Зоя Дмитриевна, архитектор Вениамин Вартанесович Мусаров.

С датами путаница, которую перетащил ряд ресурсов.
Открытие во дворике университета между физ. и хим. факультетами
состоялось 5 июня 1982 года.

Дата 1957 год - на самом деле фигурирует как мероприятия приуроченные к 100-летию со дня рождения великого русского математика (1857-1957)
- переименование Софиевского пер. (Библиотечный пер.) в пер. им. А.М. Ляпунова
- мемориальная доска на здании по ул. Короленко, 10 (ул. Софиевская)

Могила учёного располагается на Втором христианском кладбище и памятник там
был сооружён как раз в 1956 году. Фото >>>

А перед этим было произведено перезахоронение праха со Второго еврейского кладбища через дорогу... силами университета.

Советую прочитать заметку в ЖЖ об этом трагическом моменте в жизни замечательного учёного.

----------


## -V-

Тут активисты двери старинные решили ремонтировать.Учитывая что у этих панов все через ж....Надо бить в набат
https://m.facebook.com/odessadoors/

----------


## Trs

Да. Пусть двери дальше меняют на глухие листы металла с кодовым замком. Так-то оно и спокойнее и надёжнее.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Тут активисты двери старинные решили ремонтировать.Учитывая что у этих панов все через ж....Надо бить в набат
> https://m.facebook.com/odessadoors/


 прекрасное начинание!
Благо, лысоглистые те двери не успели пустить на дрова

----------


## OdGen

При изучении метрических книг в одесском архиве мне встречались записи об отпевании супругов Ляпуновах. Они были отпеты в Александро-Невской университетской церкви. За октябрь 1918 года подряд идут записи об отпевании жены ординарного профессора академии Наталии Рафаиловны Ляпуновой, 60 лет, скончавшейся от туберкулеза легких и ординарного профессора академии Александра Михайловича Ляпунова, 61 года, скончавшегося от огнестрельной раны головы, оба похоронены на «одесском втором новом кладбище».

----------


## verda

Он покончил жизнь самоубийством. Разве можно было отпевать самоубийц?

----------


## Antique

Возможно в истории было не всё так просто. Было ли доказано самоубийство - вот в чём вопрос.

----------


## OdGen

В отдельных случаях можно - когда покончивший с собой представитель состоятельной либо влиятельной семьи.

Навскидку приведу двоих.

9 апреля 1877 г. в возрасте 23 лет покончил с собой потомственный почетный гражданин Дмитрий Тимофеевич Ковалевский, 
Причина смерти в метрической книге записана следующим образом: застрелился в припадке болезненного состояния. Был отпет в соборе Одессы и похоронен на монастырском кладбище. Он был представителем большой семьи Ковалевских, предпринимателей, домо- и дачевладельцев, сыном таганрогского 1-й гильдии купца, потомственного почетного гражданина Тимофея Андреевича Ковалевского, строителя башни, в честь которого названа известная местность. 


13 апреля 1907 г. в возрасте 45 лет покончил с собой профессор университета статский советник Сергей Иванович Иловайский. Причиной смерти в метрической книге указана огнестрельная рана. Был отпет в Покровской церкви г. Одессы и похоронен на кладбище женского монастыря на Среднем Фонтане. Тесть Иловайского - действительный статский советник (гражданский чин, соответствующий воинскому генерал-майора) Сергей Николаевич Сомов, управляющий государственными имуществами Херсонской и Бессарабской губерний.

----------


## OdGen

Вот и все. 

https://uk.etcetera.media/odeska-oblrada-prodaye-dachu-marazli-v-obhid-auktsionu.html

----------


## OdGen

Второй вариант статьи о даче Тимио 

Когда-нибудь появятся такие же о дачах Докса, Кичей, Андреевских и других. Глядя на новострои, будем читать и вспоминать.

----------


## Саша64



----------


## exse

Одесса 41-44:

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-44:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Одесса 41-44:
> Вложение 12619376


  Похоже, что это Горбатый мост.

----------


## Trs

Мост узковат. Одесса ли это вообще?

----------


## Viacheslaw

> Мост узковат. Одесса ли это вообще?


 мост перестраивали после войны

----------


## Trs

Я знаю. Его поднимали. По аэрофотосъёмке нетрудно убедиться, что ширина осталась прежней.

----------


## Black Fly

> Похоже, что это Горбатый мост.


 


> Мост узковат. Одесса ли это вообще?


 Тоже думаю, что это не Одесса. В Одессе такого мощения не было, насколько я знаю.

----------


## Trs

Такое беспорядочное мощение встречалось в предместьях.

----------


## Black Fly

> Такое беспорядочное мощение встречалось в предместьях.


 Спорить за всю Одессу не буду. Просто мне - не попадалось. 
В отличие от дорог, например, Винницкой области, где такое мощение работает и по сей день во многих местах. Хотя быстро по нему, конечно, не  поедешь.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Спорить за всю Одессу не буду. Просто мне - не попадалось.


 На Слободке и сейчас такие участки есть. И на Почтовой.

----------


## Спокойствие

Кто из старожилов или краеведов расскажет про ледник, находившийся на Первой Заставе?
 Был ли он ещё до Войны, откуда привозили ЖД-вагонами лёд и.т.д

----------


## Black Fly

> Олег, ещё раз спасибо Вашему ресурсу! Многое можно увидеть из того чего уже нет.
> 
> Топиарные фигуры, как сейчас их называют 
> Фигуры львёнка и черепахи были созданы 
> с героев известного мультфильма.
> 
> Вложение 12611020 1985
> Кадр из детского х/ф
> "Удивительная находка или самые обыкновенные чудеса"


 Лев выглядел так:

Черепахи у меня нет, зато есть матрешка и петушок.

----------


## Ranke

> Лев выглядел так:


 Здорово! Да еще и в цвете 
Эта выставка в каком году проходила?

Ранее в теме по истории парка им. В.И.Ленина
публиковал фото на эту же тему
 09/1983

----------


## Саша64

В 1883 году был основан знаменитый завод Санценбахера. В одесских архивах сохранилось «разрешение» на устройство пивзавода, выданное Одесской городской управой от 13 января 1890 года. Завод построен по проекту архитектора Бруно Бауэра. Пиво производилось по классической технологии с выдержкой 60 дней, разливалось в дубовые бочки емкостью 90 и 180 литров, часть - в фирменные бутылки с фарфоровыми пробками. На заводе были и первые в городе холодильники. Тут варили пиво «Баварское», «Мюнхенское», «Пльзеньское», «Венское». После смерти Санценбахера завод перешел в собственность семейства Енни, после революции был национализирован. С 1920 по 1995 год – это одесский пивзавод № 1. В 1995 году он стал акционерным обществом «Гамбринус» и производил потихоньку пиво, пока не сгорел в начале мая 2007 года. Это был очередной «несчастный случай», если учитывать стоимость земли в приморской части города. До сих пор посреди города стоят обгоревшие руины…

Характерно, что основными пивными рестораторами дореволюционной Одессы были сами производители, которые содержали практически все пивные в городе и дачных пригородах. Это и построенный в 1891 году на Приморском бульваре по проекту Бернардацци павильон пивзавода Родоканаки, и «Пиво только от Санценбахера» в кафе Либмана, и открытый в 1897 на углу Преображенской и Дерибасовской заводом Енни первый в городе пивной погреб — «Гамбринус», где подавали бочковое пиво «Клестер браун»; и первый двухэтажный, с зимним садом, ресторан «Пивной колодезь» завода «Одесская Бавария» на углу улицы Дерибасовской и Колодезного переулка.

В советское время местная пивная культура пришла в упадок. Пивзаводы были законсервированы, частично снесены (как завод Бродского), частично перепрофилированы (как завод Енни). А вот бывший завод Санценбахера действовал. И даже в суровые сталинские времена любителям пива предлагались, кроме традиционного «Жигулевского», еще и «Мартовское», «Мюнхенское», «Венское», «Пильзнер» и «Экстра-Пильзнер».

В застойно-перестроечные годы, пиво продавалось прямо из бочек: кружка стоила 22 копейки, а в «Гамбринусе» — 33, и это было недешево. А замечательное «Жигулевское» стоило 37 копеек вместе с бутылкой. Потом бутылку можно было прямо в магазине обменять с доплатой на пиво. Долгое время в городе был всего один пивзавод – все тот же старый завод Санценбахера. Так было до 70-х, пока за городом, по линии пригородного 27-го трамвая, не был построен пивзавод №2, затем ставший «Черномором».

Надо сказать пару слов и о знаменитой пивной «Гамбринус». В советское время она находилась там же, где и сейчас – в подвале на углу Дерибасовской и переулка Вице-адмирала Жукова. Однако это не аутентичный «Гамбринус»: раньше тут был уже упомянутый двухэтажный ресторан «Пивной колодезь». А сам «Гамбринус» начинался в подвале на Преображенской, между Дерибасовской и входом в Горсад. 
Распад Союза, прекращение антиалкогольной компании ненадолго оживили пивное производство в Одессе. «Мы будем пить теперь по-новому», – гордо возвещал слоган, рекламирующий пиво «Черномор». А завод «Гамбринус» основал «Пивную Академию». Но счастье было недолгим. Агрессивная реклама, огромные зарубежные инвестиции сделали свое дело: выкупленные иностранными компаниями заводы в Киеве, Чернигове, Львове, Харькове заполонили город «Янтарем», «Черниговским», «Оболонью», «Роганью», «Львивским», «Славутичем», лицензионными «Старопраменом», «Стелой Артуа», «Туборгом» и многими прочими. Оба одесских пивзавода сдали позиции и фактически умерли.

©BEER CLUB

----------


## Ranke

> Кто из старожилов или краеведов расскажет про ледник, находившийся на Первой Заставе?
>  Был ли он ещё до Войны, откуда привозили ЖД-вагонами лёд и.т.д


 Думаю был и до и после. Поэтому и присоединяюсь к вопросу.
Расскажите люди знающие, что и как из себя представлял этот объект?





Ранее писал о портовом холодильнике на Новом молу. Могу дополнить, что строили его в 1926-1927 годах. Открытие 6.11.1927. Инженер Штайерман (Ленинград). При нём работал лёдоделательный завод, дающий 3000 пудов льда в день (оборудование везли с Чехословакии и Германии). Также было принято решение о строительстве еще одного типового холодильника на территории городских скотобоен (1930г.)

Интересно будет так же почитать историческую справку 
о положении по "Холодильному делу"  за границей и в России в дореволюционный период.

Предприятия, которые были оборудованы холодильными установками:
 Одесса, 1911

----------


## Спокойствие

> Думаю был и до и после. Поэтому и присоединяюсь к вопросу.
> Расскажите люди знающие, что и как из себя представлял этот объект?
> Вложение 12625920
> [/SIZE]


 Мне рассказали это так.
 В 60-70-е годы, Льдопункт представлял из себя глыбы льда, которые были уложены по типу длинной колхозной скирды. Длина около 75 метров, а высота с 2-3 этажный дом.
 Лёд был засыпан сверху опилками и соломой. Вода стекала просто на Столбовую. Лёд привозили по железной дороге.

----------


## дэн 79

> Здорово! Да еще и в цвете 
> Эта выставка в каком году проходила?
> 
> Ранее в теме по истории парка им. В.И.Ленина
> публиковал фото на эту же тему
> Вложение 12625850 09/1983
> 
> Вложение 12625867


 Судя по второй фотке(матрёшка),где видно на заднем плане композицию,очень напоминающею эмблему ''Фестиваль молодёжи'',предположу,что год 85-й...

----------


## Black Fly

> Здорово! Да еще и в цвете 
> Эта выставка в каком году проходила?


 Сентябрь 1987-го
Есть еще несколько слайдов, но качество там похуже, к сожалению.

----------


## Ranke

История создания и краткое описание Метеорологической обсерватории Императорского Новороссийского университета в Одессе. 1895 год 

  

страничка здания на домофото >>>

----------


## forstrat

Прочёл всю тему. Ушло около месяца. Впечатления неоднозначные (что ожидаемо), но, подчерпнул для себя много интересного, и, что радует - есть, над чем подумать.
Не все способны залезть туда, куда не надо лазить (за гаражи, например))), так что, склады Гагариных (они же "какая то мечеть", они же "непонятно, что..." на Ланжероновском спуске, с которого в них не воити) (два года назад)

----------


## forstrat

часть ІІ

----------


## forstrat

часть ІІІ





к сожалению, некоторые фото содержат людеи, но, однако, передают то, что не отображают те фотографии, кои я экспонировал с этетическими целями)

----------


## Antique

> История создания и краткое описание Метеорологической обсерватории Императорского Новороссийского университета в Одессе. 1895 год


 Большое спасибо! Ценнейший материал! Дополнил карточку на упомянутом сайтею

----------


## Ranke

> Большое спасибо! Ценнейший материал! Дополнил карточку на упомянутом сайте.


 Да, библиотеки молодцы. Работают!
Всё хотел написать Вам об одном из доходных домов Верентта.
Тот, что в центре. На углу улиц Нежинской и Льва Толстого.
В четыре этажа. Вот его карточка на сайте.

Согласно справочнику за 1909 год он уже был.
Значит дата окончания строительства 1906-1907 или 1908 год.

----------


## Ranke

> Не все способны залезть туда, куда не надо лазить (за гаражи, например))), так что, склады Гагариных (они же "какая то мечеть", они же "непонятно, что..." на Ланжероновском спуске


 Торговый домъ "Князь Юрий Гагаринъ и Ко" вёл активную торговлю
самыми разными товарами. Как в XIX, так и в начале XX веков

 1909

страничка строения на сайте домофото >>>
репортаж №1
репортаж №2

----------


## Antique

> Да, библиотеки молодцы. Работают!
> Всё хотел написать Вам об одном из доходных домов Верентта.
> Тот, что в центре. На углу улиц Нежинской и Льва Толстого.
> В четыре этажа. Вот его карточка на сайте.


 Провел дополнительно некоторые изыскания. Обнаружил, что одна из жительниц Е. М. Квартирович упоминается ещё в ВО/1907, а в ВО/1908 уже по данному адресу обозначено несколько жителей и Болгарское коммерческое общество. Однако в В/1909 все проживали по другим адресам, только Квартирович осталась.

----------


## forstrat

> Торговый домъ "Князь Юрий Гагаринъ и Ко" вёл активную торговлю
> самыми разными товарами. Как в XIX, так и в начале XX веков
> 
> страничка строения


 Спасибо за информацию. Не знал, что первоначально это был вход в парк. Хех! Если бы сеичас кто-то из парковои арки сделал склад - мы бу тут (и не только тут) имели бы, что слушать. Деятели народного хозяиства прошлого кардинально не очень то отличались от нынешних. Просто, для нас они история, и к ним мы более беспристрастны.

З.Ы. 
Когда я там лазил через довольно труднопроходимые дебри, то, имел возможность наблюдать просто невообразимые кучи мусора на склоне непосредственно под мэриеи и музеем. Выглядело это всё довольно эклектично снизу)

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо за информацию. Не знал, что первоначально это был вход в парк. Хех! Если бы сеичас кто-то из парковои арки сделал склад - мы бу тут (и не только тут) имели бы, что слушать. Деятели народного хозяиства прошлого кардинально не очень то отличались от нынешних. Просто, для нас они история, и к ним мы более беспристрастны.


 Конечно не отличались. Человек был во все времена одинаков.

Правда то что мы подразумеваем под парком - было частным владением ибо границы участков включали и склоны, заодно владельцам приходилось следить за их состоянием. Сейчас же количество городской земли гораздо больше, все приморские склоны национализированы, по ним можно свободно гулять.

----------


## forstrat

> Конечно не отличались. Человек был во все времена одинаков.
> 
> Правда то что мы подразумеваем под парком - было частным владением ибо границы участков включали и склоны, заодно владельцам приходилось следить за их состоянием. Сейчас же количество городской земли гораздо больше, все приморские склоны национализированы, по ним можно свободно гулять.


 Уважаемыи Антик. Я дстаточно внимательно прочёл всю эту тему, и, из всего это более чем десятка лет, выделил для себя несколько человек, которые дружат с разумом. Вы в их числе. 
Я не получил высшего образования, но, меня весьма удивляют люди, которые закончили институты, изучали различные дисциплины, и, не только специфичные, но, и чем положительно выделялось советское образование, и общие, скажем так, предметы. В том числе историю, философию, некоторые даже психологию и социологию. Короче, имели представление по любому. И многие из этих, хм... образованных людеи либо не понимают, либо, сознательно не хотят понять механизмов развития общества, психологии различных групп населения и прочих нюансов, так или иначе оказывающих неоспоримое влияние на историю города.
По моему разумению - никто не может в корне изменить определённыи ход событии. В корне. Но, всегда должно иметь к силе противосилу, дабы хаос и порядок продолжали свои вечныи танец в отведённои нам Вселеннои. И вешать ярлыки на любую из сил - мне видится мелким и мещанским времяпрепровождением)

З.Ы. Перечитал свои пост, и заметил, что я тот ещё димагог)))

----------


## exse

Одесса 41:

----------


## forstrat

Вопрос (возможно, не совсем для этои темы, но, всё же) - каким таким таинственным образом девять домов, имеющих нумерацию Бугаёвская 56\1 - 56\9 (в левом углу плана в кружочке) оказались на таком лихом расстоянии не только от самои улицы Бугаёвскои, но, и, от самого 56 номера (во втором красном кружке)?



Можно было бы предположить, конечно, что в корпусе по адресу Бугаёвская 56 находилось какое то предприятие, а дома в километре от него были жильём для работников этого предприятия. Но! Сам корпус одноэтажныи и довольно таки не крупныи, чтоб работающих в нём селить аж в девяти домиках, да и, следуя такои логике, общежитие нархоза на Черняховского должно было бы иметь адрес Преображенская 8\22, например)))
Так что я пока силои своего скудного разума не смог придумать внятных объяснении сего картографического конфуза)

----------


## Antique

> Вопрос (возможно, не совсем для этои темы, но, всё же) - каким таким таинственным образом девять домов, имеющих нумерацию Бугаёвская 56\1 - 56\9 (в левом углу плана в кружочке) оказались на таком лихом расстоянии не только от самои улицы Бугаёвскои, но, и, от самого 56 номера (во втором красном кружке)?
> 
> Можно было бы предположить, конечно, что в корпусе по адресу Бугаёвская 56 находилось какое то предприятие, а дома в километре от него были жильём для работников этого предприятия. Но! Сам корпус одноэтажныи и довольно таки не крупныи, чтоб работающих в нём селить аж в девяти домиках, да и, следуя такои логике, общежитие нархоза на Черняховского должно было бы иметь адрес Преображенская 8\22, например)))
> Так что я пока силои своего скудного разума не смог придумать внятных объяснении сего картографического конфуза)


 Ответ прост - размеры участка Бродского были очень большие, а тогда Бугаевская была единственная улица на которую он выходил. Хаотична сетка улиц за ж/д линиями появилась в результате нахалстроя 1950-х и Бугаёвская была до того времени последней улицей в этой части. По самой Бугаёвской нумерация сместилась, до революции здесь был меньший номер, а по левой стороне вообще смещение огромно. Допустим то советское здание по улице под № 56 раньше располагалось на самом краю участка № 54.

Прилагаю план, где я выделил участок сахарного завода Александровского товарищества (он же по народной памяти - завод Бродского), который имел этот адрес. Само предприятие также находилось за Ж/Д линией. Суперфосфатный завод, который был основан как суперфосфатный отдел Сахарного завода также имел этот же адрес, но его исторические сооружения находились ещё западнее этих жилых домов.

Предверяя вопрос по поводу того, что за линия огибает участок с восточной стороны, отвечу - это земляной вал последней линии Порто-Франко, который после упразднения самого Порто-Франко не был срыт, а потому обозначался на планах.

----------


## forstrat

> Ответ прост - размеры участка Бродского были очень большие, а тогда Бугаевская была единственная улица на которую он выходил. Хаотична сетка улиц за ж/д линиями появилась в результате нахалстроя 1950-х и Бугаёвская была до того времени последней улицей в этой части. По самой Бугаёвской нумерация сместилась, до революции здесь был меньший номер, а по левой стороне вообще смещение огромно. Допустим то советское здание по улице под № 56 раньше располагалось на самом краю участка № 54.
> 
> Прилагаю план, где я выделил участок сахарного завода Александровского товарищества (он же по народной памяти - завод Бродского), который имел этот адрес. Само предприятие также находилось за Ж/Д линией. Суперфосфатный завод, который был основан как суперфосфатный отдел Сахарного завода также имел этот же адрес, но его исторические сооружения находились ещё западнее этих жилых домов.
> 
> Предверяя вопрос по поводу того, что за линия огибает участок с восточной стороны, отвечу - это земляной вал последней линии Порто-Франко, который после упразднения самого Порто-Франко не был срыт, а потому обозначался на планах.


 Благодарю за ответ, которыи, как мне видится, полностью отвечает на мои вопрос, так как ваш план местности как раз включает в себя все эти строения. 

Тогда ещё два вопроса (извиняюсь за любознательность, переходящую в назоиливость). 

Первыи касается опять таки даннои местности, и, с самого начала чтения даннои темы стал меня интересовать, однако, да простят мою невнимательность, если ответ на него я проворонил, но, вроде как не попадалось мне объяснение... Вот эти многочисленные ж.д. пути, проложенные по столь же разветвлённои сетке улиц - приходит на ум, что, вероятно, это склады. Тогда, почему столь отдалённо от порта? Вроде бы, в те времена пустыреи хватало и ближе к порту. Или, всё же, Слободка-Романовка к тому времени уже разрослась, а, далее по ходу ветки уже болота, это ясно. Ну, допустим, я сам ответил сеичас на свои вопрос... может быть... А почему все эти пути исчезли вместе с большенством улиц? С целыми площадями?

И второи вопрос, тоже коим то образом пересекающиися с темои железнои дороги, видимо, но, не факт - вот план части Среднефонтанскои улицы. Что мы можем наблюдать на этом плане? Ничего хорошего Мы можем наблюдать, ежели глаза ещё в кучку не сходятся, что высотка в самом конце этои довольно малоуютнои улицы (в данныи момент времени) имеет номер 12а. Однако, другои, отнюдь не столь высокии, и, гораздо более малосвежии дом, обладающии номером просто 12 по тои же улице, находится совершенно в другом месте, через пути, более того, всё это безобразие довершает ещё и наличие далее от него 14 номера, с другои же стороны путеи тоже хватает "высших чинов" за номерами 28, 30, 32 там всякие - и тут бац! 12а... Что это за мракобесие такое, кто то знает?

----------


## Antique

> Тогда ещё два вопроса (извиняюсь за любознательность, переходящую в назоиливость).


 Эта тема предназначена в том числе и для вопросов. Так что задавать их можно и нужно.





> Первыи касается опять таки даннои местности, и, с самого начала чтения даннои темы стал меня интересовать, однако, да простят мою невнимательность, если ответ на него я проворонил, но, вроде как не попадалось мне объяснение... Вот эти многочисленные ж.д. пути, проложенные по столь же разветвлённои сетке улиц - приходит на ум, что, вероятно, это склады. Тогда, почему столь отдалённо от порта? Вроде бы, в те времена пустыреи хватало и ближе к порту. Или, всё же, Слободка-Романовка к тому времени уже разрослась, а, далее по ходу ветки уже болота, это ясно. Ну, допустим, я сам ответил сеичас на свои вопрос... может быть... А почему все эти пути исчезли вместе с большенством улиц? С целыми площадями?


 Действительно это склады, в основном для зерна, а сама местность называлась Хлебным городком по данной причине. В прочем в конце ХІХ - начале ХХ века более популярным стало название Застава-2 или Тираспольская застава, во многом из-за того, что юго-западнее городка строился посёлок железнодорожников и прямой ассоциации со складами уже не было.

Изначально в Одессе не было как таковых специальных складских мест. Каждый владелец мог выбрать любой из доступных участков в городе для застройки и соответственно встроить там что угодно. Правда в последствии город несколько урегулировал этот вопрос - по крайней мере Потоцкому на Приморском бульваре пришлось перестроить свой склад в жилой дом, я полагаю что могли ещё существовать улицы где строительство складов не разрешалось. Самыми популярными улицами для складов были естественно спуски в порт и прилегающие к ним улицы. Это Спуск Маринеско, Польский, Деволановский, Карантинный). Улицы - Приморская, Гоголя, Софиевская, Пастера, начало Канатной, Польская, ул. Юрия Олеши, восточная часть Еврейской. На этих улицах не так и много жилых зданий, Софиевская например была практически не жилой. Хотя в целом застройка Одессы І-й половины была смешанной: склады, жилые дома, производства - всё без зонирования. Грузы до складов доставлялись гужевым транспортом.

Открытие железной дороги дало возможность вывести склады за пределы города. На пустыре за Тираспольской заставой у ж/д линии был создан упомянутый складской городок с подъездными путями прямо к участкам со складами. Сами участки предназначались в продажу частым лицам, то есть зернотрейдеры выкупили участки, где согласно своим потребностям и возможностям построили здания складов, а участки в городе либо продали либо перестроили в жилые здания. У нас в городе много таких бывших складов. Эти здания одно или двухэтажные, имеют большую протяжённость, не редко расположены торцами к улицам. Сама по себе перестройка не представляла какой-либо сложности, так как здания были крепче среднестатистических жилых. Также строились склады, но не так масштабно, и на Николаевской дороге (кое-что сохранилось).

 Возвращаясь к Хлебному городку можно отметить, что в конце ХІХ века в нём построили два огромных деревянных элеватора способных за рабочий день принять зерно от 120 - 200/250 вагонов зерна. На Столбовой улицы также существовали жилые здания, при въезде с центра даже была построена Входоиерусалимская церковь, существовало и начальное училище. О судьбе района с установлением советской власти ничего не знаю. Район мог пострадать от взрывов боеприпасов на Бугаёвке, соответственно элеватор уже тогда мог быть уничтожен. В целом же вероятно район сохранял складское использование. В 1940-х годах превратился в руины. В 1950-х тут появилось несколько крупных предприятий, соответственно сетка улиц была во многих местах уничтожена, подъездные пути демонтированы. От деревянного элеватора само собой не могло ничего остаться. Если его не разобрали в 1920/30х, то он сгорел во время бомбёжек.




> И второи вопрос, тоже коим то образом пересекающиися с темои железнои дороги, видимо, но, не факт - вот план части Среднефонтанскои улицы. Что мы можем наблюдать на этом плане? Ничего хорошего Мы можем наблюдать, ежели глаза ещё в кучку не сходятся, что высотка в самом конце этои довольно малоуютнои улицы (в данныи момент времени) имеет номер 12а. Однако, другои, отнюдь не столь высокии, и, гораздо более малосвежии дом, обладающии номером просто 12 по тои же улице, находится совершенно в другом месте, через пути, более того, всё это безобразие довершает ещё и наличие далее от него 14 номера, с другои же стороны путеи тоже хватает "высших чинов" за номерами 28, 30, 32 там всякие - и тут бац! 12а... Что это за мракобесие такое, кто то знает?


 Этот вопрос кажется достаточно сложным. Если говорить о северных номерах у переулка Чехова, то они появились ещё в начале ХХ века, только № 8/10 сейчас - № 12, № 12 стал № 14, № 16 - теперь № 18. Часть же улицы после переезда была неупорядоченной, тут не было плотной застройки и городская управа в таких предместьях не утруждала себя нумерацией участков. Дело в том, что участки время от времени дробились чем ломали существующую нумерацию, а плотность населения была крайне низкой. По-этому в таких предместьях исторически было, как вы говорите - мракобесие. Вполне возможно что данный участок и раньше имел такой номер, так как в 1909 году нумерация после железнодорожного переезда дублировалась. Впрочем смотрите сами (там где ЗАГС - участок Гуровича или Новгородова):

----------


## forstrat

> Этот вопрос кажется достаточно сложным. Если говорить о северных номерах у переулка Чехова, то они появились ещё в начале ХХ века, только № 8/10 сейчас - № 12, № 12 стал № 14, № 16 - теперь № 18. Часть же улицы после переезда была неупорядоченной, тут не было плотной застройки и городская управа в таких предместьях не утруждала себя нумерацией участков. Дело в том, что участки время от времени дробились чем ломали существующую нумерацию, а плотность населения была крайне низкой. По-этому в таких предместьях исторически было, как вы говорите - мракобесие. Вполне возможно что данный участок и раньше имел такой номер, так как в 1909 году нумерация после железнодорожного переезда дублировалась. Впрочем смотрите сами (там где ЗАГС - участок Гуровича или Новгородова):


 Благодарю за столь широкии ответ! По Столбовои с окрестностями понятно. По Среднефонтанскои же вопросы остаются. Анализируем: была дублирующая нумерация через пути. Отлично. Почему тогда ЗАГС (в котором я имел неосторожность расписаться как то раз))) имеет сеичас номер 30 Б? Мало того, перед зданием Среднефонтанская 12а мы имеем счастье видеть Фонтанская 2! Тоесть, всем нумерацию поменяли, а, этои высотке, по просьбам трудящихся, оставили какои то совершенно мрачныи номер) Видимо, чтоб этим трудящимся было сложнее железнодорожные кассы наити. Где кассы? - Ага, Среднефонтанская 12а. Видимо, рядом со Среднефонтанская 12. Прибыли на 12 номер, а там собаки такие здоровые маионез доедают с масложира и на прибывших облизываются) и никого...
В общем, по номеру пока у меня в голове вопрос остаётся...

----------


## Спокойствие

> В общем, по номеру пока у меня в голове вопрос остаётся...


  Вполне "нормальная" нумерация. Почти по порядку.
Вот понять принцип нумерации улицы Химической, от кладбища до переезда, вообще невозможно.
 Особенно, если принять во внимание, что такие же номера и тоже по Химической, располагаются совсем рядом-на Сахарном посёлке.

----------


## forstrat

> Вот понять принцип нумерации улицы Химической, от кладбища до переезда, вообще невозможно.
>  Особенно, если принять во внимание, что такие же номера и тоже по Химической, располагаются совсем рядом-на Сахарном посёлке.


  Тут не только принцип нумерации не понятен (хотя, мне достаточно часто встречается, когда нечётные номера оказываются на чётнои стороне, например). Тут непонятно вообще, какого лешего две улицы, находящиеся относительно друг друга под углом градусов так в 60, и, как то совершенно ни физически, не логически не связаные, имеют общее название и дублирующую нумерацию. Видимо, это для интриги.
А теперь внимательно посмотрите на нумерацию по переулкам Амундсена.



Как мы видим, сначала идёт нормальная нумерация, от улицы Дача Ковалевского, и, до переулка Вильямса. А вот дальше начинается мракобесие, причём, во всех трёх переулках. Но! Мне как то местные аборигены раскрыли таки причину этои забавнои путаницы. Оказывается, в бытность половина переулков, та, что до переулка Вильямса, относилась к городу, а вторая половина - к какому то сельсовету. И нумерации у участков были у города - свои, ну, а у области - ну конечно, свои собственные. Потом это дело объеденили, и стало сразу весело)

Может, и, с, хм..., улицеи Химическои произошёл какои то подобныи казус?

----------


## Спокойствие

> . Оказывается, в бытность половина переулков, та, что до переулка Вильямса, относилась к городу, а вторая половина - к какому то сельсовету. И нумерации у участков были у города - свои, ну, а у области - ну конечно, свои собственные. Потом это дело объеденили, и стало сразу весело)


  Немного не так. 
"Дробные" номера построены в конце 90-х начале 2000-х, на поле колхоза им. Карла Либкнехта.
  Эта земля принадлежала Овидиопольскому району. Лишь недавно их передали Киевскому район Одессы. 

 А старые  "недробные" номера переулков, существуют уже очень давно.

----------


## Спокойствие

> . О судьбе района с установлением советской власти ничего не знаю. Район мог пострадать от взрывов боеприпасов на Бугаёвке, соответственно элеватор уже тогда мог быть уничтожен. В целом же вероятно район сохранял складское использование. В 1940-х годах превратился в руины. В 1950-х тут появилось несколько крупных предприятий, соответственно сетка улиц была во многих местах уничтожена, подъездные пути демонтированы. От деревянного элеватора само собой не могло ничего остаться. Если его не разобрали в 1920/30х, то он сгорел во время бомбёжек.


   В январе 1926 года, узловая комиссия приняла решение снести обветшалый элеватор, для расширения станции Одесса-Застава I
Сейчас на месте где стояли элеваторы находятся: главный материально-технический склад Одесской железной дороги ( ул. Степная 2), Южный парк станции Одесса-Застава I и вагонное депо станции.



  Страницы истории ОЖД /Авт. Ю.С. Линюк; Ред. кол.: Г.А. Бойко и др.. - Одесса: Астропринт, 2005

----------


## forstrat

> Немного не так. 
> "Дробные" номера построены в конце 90-х начале 2000-х, на поле колхоза им. Карла Либкнехта.
>   Эта земля принадлежала Овидиопольскому району. Лишь недавно их передали Киевскому район Одессы. 
> 
>  А старые  "недробные" номера переулков, существуют уже очень давно.


 Колхоз имени Карла Либнекхта (подозреваю, что имя Карла Либнехта принесло больше пользы большевикам, нежели, сам Карл), видимо, как то плохо себя вёл, так как, сдаётся мне, что это на его землях возвели "нюхаите говно 1". На счёт "2" - не уверен. 
Помню, как бескраиние просторы полеи и лугов этого гиганта аграрного сектора, прямо за экспозициеи музея 411 батареи, бороздил одинокии гусенечныи трактор, которому самому было в пору на экспозицию.
Думаю, именно от этого титанического, не побоюсь этого слова, хозяиства, нам досталось такое наследие, как, по краинеи мере, до недавних времён, сущевствовавашая улица имени Карла Либнехта. (не та, что в центре, а та, что в Люстдорфе))

(вообще, надо немецким озаботиться... ландснехт... либнехт... что то второи корень общии. никак, милитарист какои был!))) и Люстдорф тут ещё рядом... Господа, это же заговор! Германия заметает следы111

----------


## Ranke

> Ответ прост - размеры участка Бродского были очень большие, а тогда Бугаевская была единственная улица на которую он выходил. Хаотична сетка улиц за ж/д линиями появилась в результате нахалстроя 1950-х и Бугаёвская была до того времени последней улицей в этой части. По самой Бугаёвской нумерация сместилась, до революции здесь был меньший номер, а по левой стороне вообще смещение огромно. Допустим то советское здание по улице под № 56 раньше располагалось на самом краю участка № 54.
> 
> Прилагаю план, где я выделил участок сахарного завода Александровского товарищества (он же по народной памяти - завод Бродского), который имел этот адрес. Само предприятие также находилось за Ж/Д линией.


 Описание и планы свеклосахарных и рафинадных заводов, продукты коих экспонируются на Всероссийской Нижегородской выставке 1896 года братьями Лазарем и Львом Израилевичами Бродскими.

"Под заводом и усадьбой находится 111 десятин земли..."
Если перевести в гектары, то это 121га!

Страница 15-30
  описание на 1896 год


P.S. Надеюсь рано или поздно планы станут доступны к изучению.

----------


## Ranke

Только что поделились находкой 
Тальянский не этот ли?

----------


## ruslanyd

Сегодня опять кольнуло в душу 
На Греческой растет такая вот голубятня (Красный переулок, 14)
Гефест, видимо, расширяется

----------


## Son'ka

Сегодня ехала в трамвае по 10 маршруту, номер самого трамвая 4012, там по всему периметру над окнами фотографии о войне в Одессе, подписаны где и что и какой год, большенство с водяным знаком Одессастори. Очень интересные фото, и жителям нашего города приятно, и гости будут наверное в восторге. Большенство пассажиров перемещались по трамваю и рассматривали. Такая себе интересная галерея в обычном трамвае.

----------


## Son'ka

Вложение 12660013Вложение 12660014

----------


## Ranke

За 50-летний период описываются 2 участка:

I. Ферма общества в Ботаническом саду - будущий (с 1861г) участок И.Изнари (Иснари) 
В совр. границах: пр-т Гагарина - ул.Среднефонтанская -
пер.Бисквитный - ул. Канатная схема 2gis >>>

II. Новая ферма на хуторе (до 1861г) помещика Подольской губернии М.И.Канарского
В совр. границах: ул. Балковская - ул.Мельницкая -
парк им. Савицкого ~ ул.Дальницкая схема 2gis >>>
В советское время территория з-дов "КИНАП" и "Стройгидравлика"
Домофото >>>



стр. 256-267 скачать >>>

----------


## Antique

Ещё в 1911 было два прошения на дом товаращества на опытном поле. Первый от Пржегралека: http://domofoto.ru/house/161148, второй от Клепинина: http://domofoto.ru/house/161159 . Неизвестно одно ли это было здание или два разных объекта. Возможно, что в справочнике Пилявского фигурирует именно эта запись, а во втором отделении Горсада вообще ничего не строилось.

Фрагменты карт:
1875 и 1894

----------


## Ranke

Попалась картинка с ракурсом интересным.
Вроде как ещё не было.

карточка на домофото >>>


Lithographie m. Tonplatte, dat. 1854

Наверное, нового не скажу, что во время советов из некоторых церквей делали спортивные залы.
Формировали добровольные спортивные общества и предоставляли им площадку для тренировок.

Уже в наше время - годы независимости процесс происходил противоположный.
Выгоняли из зданий (в прямом смысле слова) спортсменов и возвращали культовые сооружения верующим.
Так произошло с таким видом спорта как спортивная гимнастика.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *22/01/1991*_"Римско-католический костел Успения Пресвятой Богородицы, дом №33 на улице Карла Маркса, был передан спортсменам и тренерам ДСО "Труд" в 1950-м году. То есть тогда, когда не только малышей - теннисистов и гимнастов, считающих этот дом своим, но даже и меня, начальника управления спортсооружений облсовета ВДФСО профсоюзов, не было на свете. Это было очередное посягательство на права и чувства верующих. И все последующие десятилетия считалось, что это  вполне нормально.
Сегодня в стенах этого спортсооружения действуют две детско-юношеские спортшколы по настольному теннису и спортивной гимнастике. Это 600 детей и 50 взрослых. Сегодня вы увидите здесь на тренировке сильнейших теннисистов, участницу первенства мира. А сколько мальчишек и девчонок завтра станут классными спортсменами, чемпионами и  призерами? Просто здоровыми, развитыми людьми, наконец? Но в один ужасный день нам прислали предписание до первого августа сего года передать здание общине. Все попытки объясниться с Советом и его председателем оказались бесполезными. Нам говорили о восстановлении попранной справедливости, о необходимости духовного возрождения города в целом и района в частности. И даже о том, что здесь похоронен Ланжерон, прах которого, уже 40 лет попирается спортивными йогами.
То, что у нас целое кладбище стало парком и "попирается" ногами одесситов и гостей города, что с нашим уходом в городе в принципе ликвидируется школа спортивной гимнастики и что, наконец, нам в настоящий момент попросту некуда уходить, в расчёт не принимается...
Между тем, как выясняется, сами верующие не считают обязательным лишить нас крова- это противоречит самой вере, ее духу и букве. Так что совершенно очевидна необходимость сесть за "круглый стол" всем заинтересованным лицам и потолковать о том, как вернуть верующим храм, продолжая развивать и наращивать наш спортивный потенциал.
А.ОВСЕЙЧИК (начальник управления спортсооружений облсовета ВФСО профсоюзов)"_
Так произошло и с городской синагогой по ул. Еврейской/ул. Ришельевская
dumskaya. net/news/Glavnaya-odesskaya-sinagoga-014790//1/
<<< убираем пробел в ссылке и переходим по адресу

----------


## Ranke

Мариинская улица, 2/Итальянский бульвар, 7 - амбулаторная лечебница Красного креста
Мариинская улица, 3 - здание общества Красного креста
Мариинская улица, 3 - барак больницы Касперовской общины Красного Креста

Исторический очерк Одесского местного управления Российского общества Красного Креста и Касперовской общины сестер Красного Креста с 1868 по 1894 г. / Сост. В. Головин. - Одесса : тип. Штаба Одес. воен. окр., 1898 год

 читать >>>

----------


## Antique

Спасибо! Долгое время меня тяготил вопрос о постройке двух крайних зданий!

----------


## Ranke

> Спасибо! Долгое время меня тяготил вопрос о постройке двух крайних зданий!


 Это *Вам спасибо* за столь скрупулёзный труд по формированию базы и наполнению карточек ресурса domofoto!

В карточках домофото считаю правильно обозначено строение по ул.Мариинской, 1 - 
Приют Императрицы Марии Фёдоровны. Действительно, если присмотреться, оно перестроено после войны, так как было повреждено. Только задняя часть здания (флигель?) на топооснове определяется в 4-е этажа, а не три. Может и достроили... И еще, там на историческом фото слева виднеется какой-то купол и труба. Где-то в проекции нынешней музкомедии. Интересно, чтобы это могло быть?

Также, думаю, правильно установлено место барака Касперовской общины Красного креста. На этом месте сейчас дом по ул.Мариинской, 3/1.



P.S. Прошу дополнить карточку. 
Из справочника за 1963 год:
- Бассейновая б-ца моряков, ул. Спортивная, 7
- Бассейновая детская б-ца ЧАВЗО, ул. Спортивная, 7
Из справочника за 1947 год:
- Лікарня моряків - вул. Крупскої, 6
Из справочника за 1926 год:
- Трудовой дом для дефективных девочек №45  - Мариинская, 2
Из справочника за 1939 год:
- Детдом увечного ребенка - Крупской, 2

----------


## Скруджжж

> Сегодня опять кольнуло в душу 
> На Греческой растет такая вот голубятня (Красный переулок, 14)
> Гефест, видимо, расширяется
> 
> Вложение 12657993


 https://uatalks.com/showthread.php?3...l=1#post285637

----------


## Скруджжж

на домофото неудобный алгоритм загрузки фото , его нужно уменьшить по размерам и по пикселям. Я этим точно заниматься не буду. Если сайту нужно, пусть сам и уменьшает загруженные фото или же принимает ссылки на менее привередливые ресурсы

----------


## Antique

> на домофото неудобный алгоритм загрузки фото , его нужно уменьшить по размерам и по пикселям. Я этим точно заниматься не буду. Если сайту нужно, пусть сам и уменьшает загруженные фото или же принимает ссылки на менее привередливые ресурсы


 Сайту как таковому ничего не нужно. Ресурс не коммерческий, представляет скорее децентрализованное сообщество состоящее из любителей зданий. По этому, как вы понимаете, если что-то и нужно то собственно нам, местным. Но я, например, не буду заниматься чужими современными фотографиями, есть много более интересных для меня дел, например наполнение базы, да и свои фотографии имеются.

----------


## Скруджжж

> . *Но я, например, не буду заниматься чужими современными фотографиями*, есть много более интересных для меня дел, например наполнение базы, да и свои фотографии имеются.


 Я Вам это и не предлагаю. И речь не только о современных фото. 
Ресурсы, которые не хотят или не могут хранить большие фото на своём ресурсе, позволяют вставлять ссылки на фото , размещённые на чужих хранилищах, ресурсах. Так поступают многие форумы, в комментариях Думской такая же история

----------


## Ranke

Помогите определить историю здания
Может кому такой бублик фонтана и попадался
на стареньких фото

----------


## Мариха

День добрый всем. Такой вопрос, сняли ли краску с табличек Городов-Героев на Аллее Славы??... Не нашла информации в инете...

----------


## Ranke

В путеводителе по Одессе и ее окрестностям изд.Распопова за 1906 год
есть план города. На нём скрупулёзно подписаны основные здания
в описываемом нами месте  Мариинская-Ямчитского...

 

10. *Ясли имени Насл. Цесар. В.К. Алексея*
11. Приют Г.И. Марии Фёдоровны (детский)
12. Касперовская Община милосердн. сестер
13. Лечебница при Касперовской Общине
14. Школа Торговая Еврейская
15. Павловские дешевые квартиры
16. Приют городской родильный
17. Убежище в память 17 октября 1888 г.
18. Типография Воен. Штаба
19. Штаб Окружной Воен. Одес. Округа

Всё на месте. Так как и есть (только номера 16 с 17, рядом стоящие, перепутали местами)
Получается, что ясли располагались в здании на углу Мариинской/Итальянский б-р. И войну не пережили. На АФС видно разрушенное здание.
Сейчас на этом месте пятиэтажка по Итальянскому бульвару, 5.

На известном плане здание более детализировано. 
 1919

----------


## Ranke

Нашел место, где захоронили Адольфа Овсеевича Когана.

Уставы Когановских учреждений в г. Одессе и в 
с. Катериновке и духовное завещание А.О. Когана

 источник

Речь идёт о хуторе Болгарка Ананьевкого уезда


На 1896 год (стр. 125,127)- Головлевская волость, Ананьевкого уезда
Недалеко селенье Мариновка на р.Бакшала. На карте >>>

Сейчас это Должанка (укр. Довжанка) Доманёвского района Николаевской области.  Это здесь >>>

----------


## Ranke

Подошёл сегодня на Среднефонтанскую/Краснова - скоростной участок (Артиллерийский парк, территория быв. 2-го еврейского). Там рабочие траншею копают. В глубину с метр. Заглянул, пару бланковских кирпичей попались плюс мраморная надгробная табличка  на идиш. Работают аккуратно. В траншее кабели.

  

Наверное, это не секрет, что этот участок дороги - по ул.Краснова прошёл прямо по кладбищу. И по противоположной стороне три автостоянки-кооператива расположены прямо на костях. А также заправка и стоянка по ул. Артиллерийской. ж/к "Фаворит" построился в нескольких десятках метров от захоронений...



  *Показать скрытый текст* *Из воспоминаний М.И.Козырева
(с начала 1970-х начальник управления коммунального хозяйства г.Одесса)*_"Что касается скоростной дороги пос.Таирова-ЖД вокзал, то главным инициатором, который заставил её строить, был первый секретарь обкома А.П.Ночевкин. Сейчас многие примазываются. Я руководил штабом строительства вместе со 2-м секретарем горкома И.А.Клепачевым. Мне пришлось разработать план прохождения дороги и показать А.Ночевкину. Домов пришлось сносить немного. Был снесен цех завода "Красный Октябрь", который собирал автоцистерны...Ответственность за строительство между руководящими лицами была распределена по участкам. Мэр В.Симоненко помимо общего руководства отвечал за участок от ж/д вокзала до Среднефонтанской...Очень большое внимание этому вопросу уделял В.Клепачев, хотя многие его не уважают и относятся отрицательно. Много проблем доставлял участок около ипподрома и бывшего еврейского кладбища, так как пришлось его чуть-чуть затронуть. Я могу рассказать историю, связанную с еврейским кладбищем. Мне пришлось два раза сносить забор кладбища и один раз восстанавливать. Последнее захоронение на кладбище было в 1949 году. Во время войны оно было разграблено румынами. Там там были прекраснейшие памятники. После того как было последнее захоронение родственникам объявили, что они могут перезахоронить на другие действующие кладбища. В то время известных людей, у которых не было родственников, мы перезахоронили на 2-м Христианском кладбище, справа от центральной аллеи. А, в основном, перезахоранивали на 3-е еврейское кладбище. Сейчас оно стоит заброшенное, никому не нужное...Моя мама рассказывала, что бывший мэр Одессы Г.Ладвищенко будто разрешил продавать оставшиеся памятники с кладбища и это стало причиной его отставки. А может такого и не было..."_

Снос 2-го Еврейского кладбища, 1976 год
 источник
Левая ЛЄП и сейчас на том же месте. Правая - располагалась как раз по вновь проложенному скоростному участку ул. Краснова. Ориентиром  является труба 46-го авторемонтного завода.

----------


## Ranke

1939

1. Болгарский и Немецкий колхозные театры по ул. Пастера, 62 (Реформаторская церковь)
2. Еврейский театр был по ул. Карла Либкнехта, 48 (нынешний ТЮЗ)
3. Театр Юного зрителя располагался по ул. Куйбышева, 35 (в 20-х там был Еврейский театр)
4. под Музкомедию перестраивалось здание по ул. Комсомольской, 44 (кинотеатр "Родина")

----------


## forstrat

Проезжал вчера по улице Известковои, в месте, где от неё отходит Хаджибеевская дорога, стоит такои вот дом:



Домофото рассказывает такое - http://domofoto.ru/house/51389/

Но, дата на здании говорит о гораздо более раннем его дне рождения, хотя, как ни странно, не смотря на дату и место расположения, дом выглядит довольно бодро и достаточно стильно, хотя, по нему и видно, что он уже не используется ни сатанистами, ни коммунистами, или, кто там ещё пентаграммами окна украсил)
Вообще, как для конторы - как то многовато балконов... более на жилои похож. 
Есть у кого какие знания и мысли?

----------


## Ranke

> Помогите определить историю здания
> Может кому такой бублик фонтана и попадался
> на стареньких фото


 Спасибо! Кое-что нашёл...
 

Участок по Висковскому, 1912 владелец - _ГНИДА_
Присутствует на Дитерихсе, 1894 год

Имеет современный адрес: ул. Николая Михновского, 50 (быв. Героев-комсомольцев, быв. Деда Трофима - Кривая балка)

Сейчас там - Одесский областной центр профилактики и борьбы со СПИДом
В советский период там также  располагалось ЛУ - люпозорий (1963,1971)

P.S. На карте домофото есть, но карточка по зданию отсутствует.

----------


## Antique

> Но, дата на здании говорит о гораздо более раннем его дне рождения, хотя, как ни странно, не смотря на дату и место расположения


 На Элаксе плохо знали свою историю, вот и наклеили дату основания от фабрики товарищества производства красок и лаков на Среднефонтанской, 16. Когда у них ещё работал сайт, то в исторической справке они писали про упомянутое предприятие. Не исключено, что в советское время этот участок мог быть присоединён к 3-м госмаслозаводу.

Аутентичных балконов только два, ещё два устроены уже в советское время. В конторах тоже были балконы, например на Гаванной, 11, Успенской, 55.

----------


## Ranke

На сайте Викна.Одесса в разделе неопознанное есть и такая фотография под №57:



По архитектурному стилю это конструктивизм / функционализм
То есть постройки ~1930-х

Подумалось, что такое здание могло быть по Мукачевскому пер. (там где сейчас комплекс с бассейном "Динамо"), ведь до постройки там был военный санаторий.

за 1939 год - числится санаторий "Военный туберкулёзный" по Вагнеровскому пер., 6, рядом с ним по переулку в 50-х располагался сан. Советской Армии

Пересмотрел все планы. Основные строения были сдвинуты к морю. Сейчас это территория плотно застроена коттеджами и несколькими высотками. Ничего похожего не обнаружил. ВО время ВОВ этот санаторий не пострадал. Может кто узнает здание на фото...

Вычитал, что на месте новой базы общества "Динамо" по Мукачевскому пер., 4а  в 1920-х было "футбольное поле команды "Местрана" на 5000 зрителей"

 05.12.1976

Открылся ровно через год после "Дворца спорта". Чтили важную дату 
Кстати, пару дней назад бассейн ушёл на долгожданный масштабный капремонт.

----------


## Antique

> На сайте Викна.Одесса в разделе неопознанное есть и такая фотография под №57


 Я думаю, что это в Румынии или Молдавии. Архитектура не советская.

----------


## forstrat

> На Элаксе плохо знали свою историю, вот и наклеили дату основания от фабрики товарищества производства красок и лаков на Среднефонтанской, 16. Когда у них ещё работал сайт, то в исторической справке они писали про упомянутое предприятие. Не исключено, что в советское время этот участок мог быть присоединён к 3-м госмаслозаводу.
> 
> Аутентичных балконов только два, ещё два устроены уже в советское время. В конторах тоже были балконы, например на Гаванной, 11, Успенской, 55.


 Спасибо! 
Интересно, как аргументировалось в документах списание денег на обустроиство дополнительных балконов в конторском здании? Плюнуть сверху в плебеев неоткуда?

----------


## Скрытик

На Конной нарезали асфальт, сегодня уже заливают. Под ним очень приличная брусчатка, много лучше, чем на Нежинской, например. Почему не вскрыть полностью и забыть про ежегодный ремонт? Хотя ответ понятен ((

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо! 
> Интересно, как аргументировалось в документах списание денег на обустроиство дополнительных балконов в конторском здании? Плюнуть сверху в плебеев неоткуда?


 Могли производится работы в рамках восстановления и реконструкции. Там не просто балконы установлены, но и новые окна прорезаны взамен прежних пар окон. Раньше, скорее всего, были такие же, как на первом этаже. Теоретически тут могли устроить небольшое общежитие.

----------


## exse

Одесса 1942:

----------


## Sergey_L

> Одесса 1942:
> Вложение 12683610


 Остаток ресторана.

----------


## Ranke

> Одесса 1942:
> Вложение 12683610


 


> Остаток ресторана.


 Да-да. Мы помним о поисках этого здания.
Ресторан относился к тресту столовых. И носил порядковый номер 8.

 1939

Сейчас на этом месте современный скейтпарк.
В период с 50-х по 70-е совсем рядом примыкала территория вышки для прыжков с парашютом. Чёртово колесо базировалось через аллею. Этот комплекс аттракционов попалв несколько кадров х/ф "Один из нас", 1970. Спасибо Олегу Елагину за возможность заглянуть в прошлое! 


По рассказу Льва Штерна они постепенно были вытеснены чешским лунапарком. Речь идет уже о 70-х.

----------


## Ranke

Листаю книгу за Одессу на сайте archive.org
Пальчики оператора в кадр при оцифровке попали

----------


## Ranke

> У меня синхронный вопрос, какие учебные заведения располагались в тех двух зданиях на проспекте Шевченко в 1930х и 1950х годах. В изданиях ОНПУ этот момент не освещен. Когда-то кто-то на форуме писал, что политех обменялся зданиями с Нархозом. Но нужно точно знать, как назывались заведения на проспекте в эти периоды. По пилявскому именно где-то там располагался машиностроительный техникум.


  1939  1939

Здание на фото перед ВОВ.

Cейчас >>> пр. Шевченко, 1 корп. У
Вопрос уже поднимали. Построено до войны. Вторая половина 30-х.
И первое предназначение было - *общежитие студентов мединститута. Так?*
А после войны восстановили и перенесли туда машиностроительный техникум.

----------


## Ranke

Малахов

 1939  1988

Думаю, здание по Французскому б-ру, 12/3 и есть *Дом стахановцев!*

----------


## Trs

Данные в справочнике 1939 года за 1938-й год? Если да, то можно уточнить годы постройки дома стахановцев.

----------


## Ranke

> Данные в справочнике 1939 года за 1938-й год? Если да, то можно уточнить годы постройки дома стахановцев.

----------


## Antique

Это скорее тогда справочник на 1940-й, чем 1939-й.

----------


## Trs

Что тоже очень хорошо, поскольку период после 1931 года охвачен слабо.

----------


## VicTur

> В период с 50-х по 70-е совсем рядом примыкала территория вышки для прыжков с парашютом. Чёртово колесо базировалось через аллею. Этот комплекс аттракционов попалв несколько кадров х/ф "Один из нас", 1970. Спасибо Олегу Елагину за возможность заглянуть в прошлое! 
> 
> 
> [URL="https://sites.google.com/site/odessaxxvek2/home/odessa-moa/4-sady-i-parki"]


 Они попали не только в «Одного из нас», но ещё и в «Свет в окне» (снова-таки спасибо Олегу Елагину).

----------


## Ranke

> Они попали не только в «Одного из нас», но ещё и в «Свет в окне» (снова-таки спасибо Олегу Елагину).


 А также можно полистать кадры со стадиона.
Кстати, именно в 1958 году он назывался "Авангард"
перед этим - центральный стадион «Пищевик»
после этого - центральный стадион «Черноморского морского пароходства»

В конце 50-х уже была
 1959г

Расположение относительно стадиона:


Видимо была типовым проектом.
Такую же можно рассмотреть вблизи здесь >>>
_"Винница. Легендарная парашютная башня в Центральном парке культуры и отдыха имени Горького. Популярный аттракцион разобрали еще в советские годы, сейчас там площадка для скейтеров."_

----------


## doc-men

На этом фото, похоже, видно её основание и ограждение площадки?

----------


## Ranke

1939

Ранее уже касались здания на территории детсада №4.
по Французскому б-ру 17а.

 Госпитальный пер., 4

До войны там был штаб *МПВО*?

----------


## Antique

> До войны там был штаб *МПВО*?


 Точно помню мемуары местных жильцов, которых выселили отсюда до войны военные - штаб расположился в нескольких особняках по переулку, а на сам особняк претендовали начальник штаба Толмачёв и комиссар Воробьёв.

Павлов И. И. Потерянные поколения. – СПб., 2005

----------


## Ranke

*К изучению истории города Одессы*
проф. В. К. Надлер
1893 год

 >>> 9 страниц

----------


## Ranke

*Скорая медицинская помощь в Одессе
Первый год ее деятельности* 
8 мая 1904 г.



odessitclub.org >>>
domofoto.ru >>>
sergekot.com >>>
ambulance.odessa.ua >>>

----------


## Ranke

> Мне рассказали это так.
>  В 60-70-е годы, Льдопункт представлял из себя глыбы льда, которые были уложены по типу длинной колхозной скирды. Длина около 75 метров, а высота с 2-3 этажный дом.
>  Лёд был засыпан сверху опилками и соломой. Вода стекала просто на Столбовую. Лёд привозили по железной дороге.


 Выдвинулся на место.
 

Площадка не застроена. Посередине параллельно ж/д путям
проходит полоса бетонных плит. Если измерить по спутниковому снимку - 120м х 5м
За путями устроен водосборный лоток. Уровень улицы Столбовой несколько выше уровня самой площадки. Талая вода  из ледника должна была куда-то отводиться. Но под путями никаких каналов не обнаружил. В стороне доминирует вновь отстроенное здание церкви (ул. Кустанайская, 1) На советской карте  по территории строения надпись  - "баня". Рядом ж/д переезд. По другую сторону вдоль ул.Столбовой заправка.

Водосборный лоток в проекции середины этого участка прерывает непонятная конструкция - похожая на основание какого-то строения.



И еще по довоенному справочнику есть адрес холодильника
по ул. Ж.Лябурб, 53. Не уверен, но может это он и есть.

----------


## Ranke

> Я думаю, что это в Румынии или Молдавии. Архитектура не советская.


 А есть общее в архитектуре со зданием санатория им. Кагановича на Куяльнике



О санатории >>>

Логично, конечно, что оно могло бы быть построено перед войной
в военном санатории по Мукачевскому пер. Там на фото даже табличка
слева от входа просматривается  Но увы, пока никакого подтверждения.

----------


## Antique

Один период все-таки, потому и общее, можно даже сказать, что и стиль один - функционализм.

Но такие приплюстнутые объёмы в СССР не практиковали, в основном если закругление если было, то радикальное.

Опять же палисадник тоже не характерный жля нашей архитектурной традиции. Рядом дом с,балконом свойственным  странам в области балкаг, у нас бы поставили металлические балконы.

----------


## Ranke

> Один период все-таки, потому и общее, можно даже сказать, что и стиль один - функционализм.


 Да, стиль один. И зданий таких в городе совсем чуть-чуть.
Воодушевился загадкой и пошёл еще один оставшийся "функционализм"
исследовать 

Увы, вскрытие показало, что не оно. Хотя и с башенкой.
 
 с противоположной стороны обнаружил контрфорс с лесенкой

----------


## Ranke

Шёл-шёл и вазу нашёл 
Никому не нужна

----------


## Спокойствие

Брошюра профессора Владимира Валерьяновича Подвысоцкого (1857-1913), о постройке зданий медицинского факультета Новороссийского университета, на Безымянной площади.
http://files.odmu.edu.ua/journal/OMJ_2010.04/omj104_005.pdf

Весь номер "Одеського медичного журналу №4 (120) 2010 г"  http://files.odmu.edu.ua/journal/OMJ_2010.04/omj104.pdf

----------


## Melomanka

По поводу льдопункта.  Недавно была у родственников на Столбовой, 6. 
Услышала, как один из них вспоминал свое детство, проведенное в этом районе))  За их домом, возде ж/д путей, была огромная, по форме, как вулкан, гора льда, сверху покрытая соломой, и они пацанами иногда лазили по этой горе.  Периодически приезжали машины, загружали лед и развозили по продовольственным магазинам. 
 Это так, вкратце... Если бы знала, что кого-то интересует этот льдопункт, порасспрашивала бы поподробнее))

----------


## Ranke

оригиниал
 оригиниал
Photo by Dean Conger

----------


## Ranke

<<< читать

----------


## Полесов

Раскидайловская 69/71. Клиника Odrex.
Кто знает историю здания?
Когда построено ? Какой завод был там изначально?


В Паспорте Приморского района (2007) :
 АОЗТ «Акация»	65110, ул.Раскидайловская,69/71
ООО «Студиом»	65110, ул.Раскидайловская,69/71
ООО «НКС»	65110, ул.Раскидайловская,69/71

----------


## Ranke

> Раскидайловская 69/71. Клиника Odrex.
> Кто знает историю здания?
> Когда построено ? Какой завод был там изначально?
> 
> В Паспорте Приморского района (2007) :
>  АОЗТ «Акация»	65110, ул.Раскидайловская,69/71
> ООО «Студиом»	65110, ул.Раскидайловская,69/71
> ООО «НКС»	65110, ул.Раскидайловская,69/71


 

Землееотвод получили в 09/2005 
При советах на территории числились:
1. гараж "Молдвино"
2. склад завода КПА

----------


## Спокойствие

> Раскидайловская 69/71. Клиника Odrex.
> Кто знает историю здания?
> Когда построено ? Какой завод был там изначально?


  В конце 80-х там строили швейную фабрику. Вроде, даже совместно с итальянцами.
Называлась "Фирма "Акация".

----------


## Jorjic

В детстве часто бывал в этом доме и не обращал внимания. А вот пару дней назад рассмотрел такое странное устройство над воротами. Скорее всего это остатки фонаря. Вроде такие мне не попадались.

----------


## Antique

Да, да. Мог быть даже светящийся номер дома.

----------


## Ranke

до 1914

За  фабрикой братьев Тарнополь числятся несколько адресов.
Это здание было на Комитетской?

----------


## Antique

> до 1914
> 
> За  фабрикой братьев Тарнополь числятся несколько адресов.
> Это здание было на Комитетской?


 В рекламе - один из магазинов Католической церкви на Екатерининской, 33. Левый или правый: http://domofoto.ru/house/28304/

https://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2012/07/24/одеса-лівоворотня-будівля-крамниці-к

https://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2012/07/24/одеса-правоворотня-будівля-крамниці

----------


## VOGUE88

Добрый день.Ктото в курсе,что это за здание на территории санатория имени Чкалова.Стоит заборошенное.По тропинке за Вашим Садом. И ещё, сразу за забором Вашего Сада есть башня с лестницей,можно тоже рассказать историю этого строения

----------


## Lively

> Добрый день.Ктото в курсе,что это за здание на территории санатория имени Чкалова.Стоит заборошенное.По тропинке за Вашим Садом.


  Дача Рабиновича

----------


## Antique

> И ещё, сразу за забором Вашего Сада есть башня с лестницей,можно тоже рассказать историю этого строения


 Башня - это что-то относительно современное. Может санаторная постройка 1950-х годов, например водонапорная башня.

----------


## exse

В продолжение алкогольной темы:



Что то не могу вспомнить какая тара была на 0,3л. Al банок же еще не было...

----------


## ebreo

> В конце 80-х там строили швейную фабрику. Вроде, даже совместно с итальянцами.
> Называлась "Фирма "Акация".


  И турки вроде бы участвовали. Моя фирма снимала там офис в начале 2000-ых. Насколько правда не знаю, но строительство закончилось в аккурат с окончание Союза. Нет страны-нет долгов) Интуристы попытались выбить положенные им финансы, но мудрый директор в лице Граммы Ольги Федоровны (насколько мне известно она и сейчас в том же статусе) аккуратно интрустов прокинула. Вроде бы были даже суды, но в то в время было не до этого и иностранцы махнули рукой. Все отделочные материалы везлись из-за заграницы. Говорят, что одни из первых металопластиковых окон были именно в Акации. Панорамный лифт, оборудованные просторные цеха, вентиляция. Вообщем просто конфетка. Но долго сама швейка не прожила. Грамма уплотнила состав работников, и 2/3 помещений были сданы в аренду. В 2003-2004 году два этажа цехов заняла фирма (уже не помню названия), которая занималась поставкой, наладкой и ремонтом игровых автоматов.

----------


## forstrat

> В продолжение алкогольной темы:
> 
> Вложение 12725360Вложение 12725362Вложение 12725376
> 
> Что то не могу вспомнить какая тара была на 0,3л. Al банок же еще не было...


 Те годы не застал, в восьмидесятые же пиво уже никто не пил такими детскими порциями, а вот лимонад гадостного типа, из дешёвых, типа "Буратино", продавался в таре по 0,33 литра. Такая бутылка с фимозным сужением к горлышку была.
О, вот такая была:

----------


## Ranke

Писал ранее о найденной надгробной плите при 
строительных работах в конце апреля вдоль улицы Краснова.

С переводом помог пользователь _sashas1_ с форума
http://forum.j-roots.info
 перевод с форума "Еврейские корни" 

И так как там фигурирует дата одного десятилетия с
с момента основания кладбища (1870-е) решил отнести её в профильный музей -
"Мигдаль-Шорашим" на Нежинской, 66
хотя сама по себе  плита более чем скромная...это в сравнении с теми, что увидел 
в экспозиции.

 

p.s. по альтернативному переводу
"Моше Лионарт"

----------


## Это я

> Писал ранее о найденной надгробной плите при 
> строительных работах в конце апреля вдоль улицы Краснова.
> 
> С переводом помог пользователь _sashas1_ с форума
> http://forum.j-roots.info
>  перевод с форума "Еврейские корни" 
> 
> И так как там фигурирует дата одного десятилетия с
> с момента основания кладбища (1870-е) решил отнести её в профильный музей -
> ...


 Спасибо Вам за неравнодушие!

----------


## Ranke

> Шёл-шёл и вазу нашёл 
> Никому не нужна


 Совсем замучала. Спать не даёт. Преследует 
Нашёл очень похожую на фото:
 viknaodessa.od.ua
"Український Артек (Одеса). Загін на лінійці. Фото Б. Левіта. Поштова картка. 1939 р."

----------


## Ranke

Описание города из путевых записок пастыря
Александра Васильевича Анисимова (1899г)

 продолжить >>>

Какой храм имел ввиду священник, определив его как латинский, но снаружи он был похож на православный? Тот, что на Екатерининской, 33 (римско-каталический)?!

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Antique

> Какой храм имел ввиду священник, определив его как латинский, но снаружи он был похож на православный? Тот, что на Екатерининской, 33 (римско-каталический)?!


 Тогда был только один римско-католический, не знаю конечно, где он увидел сходство, тем более что он был не оштукатурен...

----------


## Ranke

Отсканировали для вас еще одну справочную книгу по городу.
*С днем рождения, Одесса.*
Сборник материалов о 175-летии города
[сдано в набор XI/1969]

Кто не листал, милости просим 
посмотреть/скачать >>>

----------


## Ranke

Малыш мой вот такой замечательный кирпич с клеймом приволок со знатного
исторического места (1889 год, арх. К...)



В нете информация разбросана.
Никому не попадался ли подобный на фото?

----------


## forstrat

> байкал был вкусный напиток без химии.
> как и тархун


 Бесспорно. И "Бахмаро", "Исинди"... я про "Буратино" говорил, как про гадостную довольно штуку, просто, первым нашёлся "Баикал" на фото))

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> байкал был вкусный напиток без химии.
> как и тархун


 Да уж, совсем никакой химии, кроме зеленого красителя, который был признан канцерогенным.

----------


## Полесов

> Отсканировали для вас еще одну справочную книгу по городу.


 жаль что сканер с матрицей CIS
область переплета размыта....

----------


## Jorjic

Хотел разместить это в разделе загадок, но там уже все перепуталось, поэтому размещаю здесь. К тому же это не совсем загадка в строгом смысле – я всего лишь догадываюсь где это находится, но не знаю точно. Это фото 1912 года.

----------


## Скрытик

Наверное вот тут.

----------


## Jorjic

> Наверное вот тут.


 Да, где-то в "дебрях" комплекса медина. Я его знаю не очень хорошо. Хотелось бы знать, сохранились ли здания в такой конфигурации.

----------


## Скрытик

Судя по спутниковому фото сохранились довольно точно. Я был там лет 15 назад, поэтому вспомнил. Думаю туда легко попасть ))

----------


## Скрытик

Нашел фото: 
http://sergekot.com/valihovskij-pereulok-nechetnaya-storo/
Почти в самом конце.

----------


## Jorjic

> Нашел фото: 
> http://sergekot.com/valihovskij-pereulok-nechetnaya-storo/
> Почти в самом конце.


 Да, совпадение практически полное. Только левая часть дворового фасада (с крыльцом) была, пожалуй, поизящнее.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот еще фото из того же источника.

----------


## Antique

> Вот еще фото из того же источника.


 Это бывшая амбулатория на заднем плане, Валиховский пер., 5 корпус 1. Ну а труба котельной за ней до сих пор стоит.
http://domofoto.ru/house/5243/

----------


## Ranke

Отсканировали для вас еще одну полезную книжицу.
"Колодезная эра в истории Одессы", 2013 год
авт. Божинский Арт., Жданов Дм. 


Интересно, что издатель Александ Соломонович Фридман
совершенно не против такого вида передачи информации 


Вчера попался мне еще один оголовок. В списке этой книги он отсутствует
как по фото, так и по адресу. Ближайшие по форме стоят по Воронцовскому пер. 7 и 8.


На этот раз сей исторический архитектурный элемент
может оказаться небезымянным - на одном из фото просматривается клеймо.
Завтра иду разглядывать повнимательнее 

P.S. Отдельное спасибо за предоставленную возможность по изучению
редкой литературы (тир. 300 экз.) нашему пользователю - Kamin.

----------


## Спокойствие

Проект нового костёла в Одессе, на Конной площади.


http://bcul.lib.uni.lodz.pl/dlibra/publication?id=1497&tab=3

----------


## Спокойствие

"Дом польский" в Одессе. 




http://bcul.lib.uni.lodz.pl/dlibra/publication?id=87&tab=3

----------


## Antique

Это на Кузнечной, 46.

----------


## Спокойствие

Костёл на Конной площади, до ввода в эксплуатацию ( 1906-07 гг)


Училище для детей обоих полов, при Католическом благотворительном обществе, на Балковской 134.
 Сейчас -Балковская 128.




http://rcin.org.pl/dlibra/doccontent?id=7671

----------


## Спокойствие

Польский приют для мальчиков на Греческой, возле Строгановского моста.




Санаторий и вилла доктора Амброжевича на Куяльнике.



http://dlibra.kul.pl/dlibra/doccontent?id=15801

----------


## Спокойствие

Не знаю, были ли уже здесь эти фото, с церемонии открытия памятника Пушкину.




Из сборника "Пушкинские дни в Одессе"
http://pbc.biaman.pl/dlibra/doccontent?id=43345

----------


## Antique

> Костёл на Конной площади, до ввода в эксплуатацию ( 1906-07 гг)
> 
> 
> Училище для детей обоих полов, при Католическом благотворительном обществе, на Балковской 134.
>  Сейчас -Балковская 128.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rcin.org.pl/dlibra/doccontent?id=7671


 А, так это оба здания - интернаты. А я то думал одно из них училище... Интересно, где тогда училище... В интернате для мальчиков может? Или какое-то уничтоженное здание?

----------


## Спокойствие

1) Ольгиевская угол Херсонской  1905-1906 гг


2) Новый рынок


3) Порт 1917-1918 г


4) Австро-венгерские солдаты на пляже. 1918 г .
 Возможно, фото сделано на ныне исчезнувшем Австрийском пляже ( сейчас территория Одесского порта).


http://www.digitalniknihovna.cz/mzk/...m=1704&to=1944

----------


## Сапна

Ольгиевская угол Херсонской 1905-1906 гг




А что было в домах напротив Мединститута раньше кто-то знает? Дома там сплошь старые.

----------


## Спокойствие

Первая мировая война. 
1) Последствия обстрела Одессы, турецким флотом 29.10.1914. 


2) 1917 г. По форме, похожи на сербских солдат.


3) 1918 г.
 Австро-вегерские солдаты охраняют одесское побережье.

----------


## vado

*Свирид Опанасович*

Вітаю сердечно мої спортивні друзі! Сьогодні 18 червня і сьогодні мало б виповнитися 65 років легендарному українському альпіністу Владиславу Терзиулу.

Ім’я Терзиула широко відоме у світі альпінізму й сьогодні воно різними мовами пролунає в багатьох країнах, включаючи й намети базових таборів під «восьмитисячниками» Гімалаїв - притаманний Терзиулу стрімкий спортивний стиль підкорення головних вершин світу досі вражає уяву професіоналів. Які визнають – українець Владислав Терзиул по праву належить до когорти найсильніших альпіністів-висотників планети.

А ми можемо пишатися, що завдяки Владиславу Терзиулу наш красивий прапор побував на усіх вершинах Корони Світу. Перший серед прапорів пострадянських країн. Україна - солідна альпіністська держава. Була і залишається.

Взагалі все, за що брався Владислав Терзиул, у нього виходило якнайкраще. І не лише в альпінізмі, де він до кінця залишався уособленням спортивного духу й шляхетності. Терзиул виявився ще й обдарованим бізнесменом, а створена ним компанія по промисловому альпінізму донині успішно працює саме завдяки закладеним Терзиулом принципам ділової чесності й порядності.

Ділова успішність прийшла до Терзиула можливо й тому, що він ніколи не ганявся за грошима. Та дуже часто приходив людям на допомогу і зовсім безкоштовно. І не лише людям. Не один одеський котик завдячує своїм життям хлопцям-альпіністам із фірми Терзиула, які рятували їх просто так - бо які гроші в нещасного котяри, який заліз кудись високо і перелякано нявчить. Терзиул любив життя у всіх його проявах і не раз ризикував власним, рятуючи інших. Які досі живуть у різних країнах і сьогодні також згадають свого рятівника добрим словом.

https://www.facebook.com/svyryd.opanasovych/posts/1050215111793507

----------


## Ranke

> 4) Австро-венгерские солдаты на пляже. 1918 г .
>  Возможно, фото сделано на ныне исчезнувшем Австрийском пляже ( сейчас территория Одесского порта).


 Да, без сомнений это он!
Замечательная находка!
 

 odessastory.info
+ еще фото

вид сейчас >>>

----------


## Спокойствие

1)Казарма, в которой квартировали солдаты 1-го и 2-го сербских добровольческих полков в 1916 г. 
Локализация не указана, но в мемуарах А.Р.Трушновича "Воспоминания корниловца (1914-1934)" говорится, что казарма находилась "на Канатной улице".


2)Присяга сербских добровольцев в Одессе.


Из книги о мытарствах чешских легионеров в России и не только в ней. 
Тех, кого в советских книгах называли- "белочехи".
http://kramerius4.nkp.cz/search/i.js...0-5ef3fc9ae867

----------


## Ranke

> 1)Казарма, в которой квартировали солдаты 1-го и 2-го сербских добровольческих полков в 1916 г. 
> Локализация не указана, но в мемуарах А.Р.Трушновича "Воспоминания корниловца (1914-1934)" говорится, что казарма находились "на Канатной улице".


 Если так, то на фото могут быть запечатлены строения канатного завода А.Я.Новикова
фото >>>

----------


## Ranke

> Из книги о мытарствах чешских легионеров в России и не только в ней. Тех, кого в советских книгах называли- "белочехи".


 В определениях не стеснялись.
Картинка того времени была пестрой...

 1967

----------


## Спокойствие

Текст писал знатный акадЭмик.
1) Сербы, которые воевали на стороне Антанты, вдруг стали "военнопленными из австро-немецкой армии". Где он видел эту армию?
2) "Хорватские четники" -это из разряда "еврейские халифатчики".
3) "Чешские боевики"  в конце 1918 года в Одессе? Что они здесь делали, если чехословацкие легионеры уже полгода как воюют на громадном протяжении от Пензы до Владивостока?

----------


## Спокойствие

Фотографии из чешских журналов времён Второй мировой войны.
Источник: https://www.fronta.cz/
1) Баррикады на улицах 1941 г 

2) Баррикады и окопы на улицах Одессы 1941 г 


3) Траншеи на стадионе 


4) Дюк

----------


## Спокойствие

Продолжение.
1)Руины Одессы.



2)Руины здания НКВД на Энгельса 40-42 


3)Дума


4)Разрушенный завод "Красный Профинтерн" и ещё целое здание НКВД

----------


## Спокойствие

Продолжение
1) Одесса 1941 г 


2)Здание НКВД до взрыва 


3)Приморский бульвар и Лестница


4) Затопленная Пересыпь

----------


## Спокойствие

Продолжение:
1)Парк Шевченко. Вдали виден дом на углу Сабанского переулка.


2) Парк Шевченко 


3)Оккупанты румыны


4)Одесса 1941 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Продолжение:
1) Порт 1942 г  Нефтегавань 
Здесь уже размещали фото с этой трубой, с "юбкой", кажется форумчанин Киров


2)Вид из нефтегавани на Центр 


3)Порт


4) Затонувшее судно в порту

----------


## Спокойствие

Продолжение:
Одесская уличная торговля 1942 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Продолжение:
1)Трамвай 1942 г

2) Пантелеймоновская 1942 г

3)Одесситка 


4)На работах 


5) Сапожники

----------


## Спокойствие

Окончание.
1) Порт 1942 г

2) Вход в гавань закрытый затопленными судами 

3) Пушка на бульваре

----------


## Киров

Просто бомба...Спасибо Спокойствие.Вот так мой дед при румынах на Новом базаре торговал какими то отремонтированными замками и пр.Мама бегала по городу  продавала газеты...много чего  видела...а папа покупал у немецких лётчиков свитера и пр. и перепродавал...мамина сестра пекла хлеб потом  продавала на базаре...

----------


## Спокойствие

1)Палач Одессы -румынский генерал Nicolae Macici ( в центре).
Один из ответственных за массовые казни одесситов 17—25 октября 1941 года.


2) Он же -первый слева.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Просто бомба...Спасибо Спокойствие.Вот так мой дед при румынах на Новом базаре торговал какими то отремонтированными замками и пр.Мама бегала по городу  продавала газеты...много чего  видела...а папа покупал у немецких лётчиков свитера и пр. и перепродавал...мамина сестра пекла хлеб потом  продавала на базаре...


  Там можно и остальные фото посмотреть: Киев, Харьков, Кишинёв, Николаев, Очаков, Cевастополь, Умань, Ставище и.т.д.
 И везде- разрушения, нищета, голод и страдания.

https://www.fronta.cz/fotogalerie/cesti-novinari-v-okupovanem-sssr-1942-i

https://www.fronta.cz/fotogalerie/novinari-na-okupovane-ukrajine-na-podzim-1941

 ,

----------


## Jorjic

Ну и находка! Аж дух захватывает. Спасибо!

----------


## Antique

> А что было в домах напротив Мединститута раньше кто-то знает? Дома там сплошь старые.


 В ХІХ веке на месте участка МедИна был хлебный рынок. Здания по Ольгиевской, 1 и 11 были складами, возможно хлебными - довольно старые здания. Этот район вообще был складским, так как располагался у спусков в порт.С 1860-х годов, когда построили Хлебный городок у Заставы-ІІ, склады в городе перестраивали под жилые здания. С постройкой Медина цена участков выходящих на площадь растёт. Сразу же один из складов на Ольгиевской, 7 переделали под здание отдельных комнат Диамант (в том числе новый фасад со вставкой), а рядом под № 7 был построен многоквартирный дом Гальперина. В 1912-1913 годах в № 3 построили выставочный зал конторы "В. Купер и племянники" по продаже машин (механизмов), по тому же адресу располагалась и контора.

----------


## Jorjic

Друзья, несколько неожиданный вопрос. Было ли в Одессе место под народным названием "подкова"? По аналогии, скажем, с "канавой".

----------


## victor.odessa

> Друзья, несколько неожиданный вопрос. Было ли в Одессе место под народным названием "подкова"? По аналогии, скажем, с "канавой".


 В Горсаду, где дуб рос.

----------


## Lively

> В Горсаду, где *дуб* рос.


 А о каком дубе идет речь? м. б. это тополь, у которого подковообразная скамейка?

----------


## Don Guk

https://usionline.com/2018/06/09/kak-samoe-staroe-kladbishhe-odessy-stalo-parkom/ 
прикольная статья 
Как самое старое кладбище Одессы стало парком

----------


## Ranke

> Текст писал знатный акадЭмик.
> 1) Сербы, которые воевали на стороне Антанты, вдруг стали "военнопленными из австро-немецкой армии". Где он видел эту армию?
> 2) "Хорватские четники" -это из разряда "еврейские халифатчики".
> 3) "Чешские боевики"  в конце 1918 года в Одессе? Что они здесь делали, если чехословацкие легионеры уже полгода как воюют на громадном протяжении от Пензы до Владивостока?


 Что же Вы хотите от того времени. При написании ставились задачи и будь текст другого толкования он просто не был бы напечатан. А авторы всем нам известны,  редакция К.С. Саркисьяна...

А нет ли данных у кого за танки "Рено FT", которые были доставлены в Одессу французским экспидиционным корпусом?  Речь про те, шесть из которых были захвачены красноармейцами под ст. Березовка весной 1919 года.



"Танковая часть разместилась на территории завода Кейнса на Пересыпи. Вход сюда посторонним категорически воспрещался, в город солдаты-танкисты ходили  только в сопровождении офицеров..."

Как ориентир упоминается адрес по ул. Московская, 43 (неподалеку от казарм танкистов).

Так где танки базировались?

----------


## Ranke

Отсканировали для вас еще одну книгу.

*Одесса. Достопримечательности:
вокзалы, улицы, площади, памятники,
курорты, театры, парки*: [Путеводитель]
Одесса: Маяк, 1971. – 144 с.: ил. 

 >>>

----------


## Ranke

Основана в 1892 год
повивальная школа одесского общества для презрения младенцев и родильницъ
ул. Старопортофранковская, 4 

 "Женский альманах, 1901 год"

----------


## Полесов

спасибо за сканы.
но область возле корешка безнадежно убита (малая глубина резкости)
вина тому - использование сканера с матрицей CIS 

могу подарить сканер с  CCD матрицей (нужен БП 12 вольт)
правда, работает только под Вин ХП

----------


## Сапна

> В ХІХ веке на месте участка МедИна был хлебный рынок. Здания по Ольгиевской, 1 и 11 были складами, возможно хлебными - довольно старые здания. Этот район вообще был складским, так как располагался у спусков в порт.С 1860-х годов, когда построили Хлебный городок у Заставы-ІІ, склады в городе перестраивали под жилые здания. С постройкой Медина цена участков выходящих на площадь растёт. Сразу же один из складов на Ольгиевской, 7 переделали под здание отдельных комнат Диамант (в том числе новый фасад со вставкой), а рядом под № 7 был построен многоквартирный дом Гальперина. В 1912-1913 годах в № 3 построили выставочный зал конторы "В. Купер и племянники" по продаже машин (механизмов), по тому же адресу располагалась и контора.


 ..про склады тоже где-то читала. Благодарю за ответ! А вот за Коблевскую (Подбельского) кроме как о том в честь кого названа инфы никакой особой не нашла. Возможно кто-то знает что или кто располагались в доме№6?

----------


## Скрытик

По виду обычный Доходный дом.

----------


## Antique

> ..про склады тоже где-то читала. Благодарю за ответ! А вот за Коблевскую (Подбельского) кроме как о том в честь кого названа инфы никакой особой не нашла. Возможно кто-то знает что или кто располагались в доме№6?


 Частью надстроенный двумя этажами, как и говорит Скрытик - доходный дом. Здесь жили люди.

Кое-какие наработки у меня по 6 номеру были, но подробней смогу написать позднее.

----------


## Сапна

> Частью надстроенный двумя этажами, как и говорит Скрытик - доходный дом. Здесь жили люди.
> 
> Кое-какие наработки у меня по 6 номеру были, но подробней смогу написать позднее.


 ..буду очень благодарна)))

----------


## Zelin

Здравствуйте.
На картографическом форуме поисковик отсканировал карту города Одессы городского землемера М.М. Дитерихса.
Год:1894,довольно приличное разрешение 12079 x 7718 и карта красивая,решил поделиться с одесситами.
скачать 
http://files.dp.ua/file?source=18062306104043515153
или 
http://mega.dp.ua/file?source=18062306104043515153

с ув.

----------


## Ranke

> Здравствуйте.
> На картографическом форуме поисковик отсканировал карту города Одессы городского землемера М.М. Дитерихса.
> Год:1894,довольно приличное разрешение 12079 x 7718 и карта красивая,решил поделиться с одесситами.
> скачать 
> с ув.


 *Да, здравствуйте-здравствуйте!*
 
рассмотреть и скачать >>>

не велик труд, наверное 
передавайте привет "поисковику на картографическом поиске" -
мастеру по стыковке швов, контрасту и замазыванию штампов библиотеки Конгресса.

----------


## TigerS

***но область возле корешка безнадежно убита (малая глубина резкости)

Просто жаль было "насиловать" книгу... )))
Таки мы не последние её читатели

----------


## TigerS

****могу подарить сканер с CCD матрицей (нужен БП 12 вольт)

Давайте попробуем ))) ??
Есть вариант "навсегда" оставить сканер в архиве и приходить сканить когда "захочется". Вариант еще не опробован, т.к. не было сканера, но мож совместно что-то и получиться ))

тел для связи 097-686-04-53

----------


## Zelin

> *Да, здравствуйте-здравствуйте!*
> 
> не велик труд, наверное 
> передавайте привет "поисковику на картографическом поиске" -
> мастеру по стыковке швов, контрасту и замазыванию штампов библиотеки Конгресса.[/URL]


 уважаемый очки протрите...замазывание штампов,стыковки
тут привет вашему врачу и вашему конгрессу
я в шоке,негатив какой то,карта разве единственная в библиотеке Конгресса
всё..всё ушёл.пока не получил от администрации

----------


## OdGen

> ..про склады тоже где-то читала. Благодарю за ответ! А вот за Коблевскую (Подбельского) кроме как о том в честь кого названа инфы никакой особой не нашла. Возможно кто-то знает что или кто располагались в доме№6?


 В реестре памятников архитектуры дом на ул. Коблевской, 6 дом не указан, согласно справочника В.А. Пилявского дом построен в 1912 г., арх. Троупянский, владелец дома не указан. В справочниках домовладельцев указано, что в 1899 – 1900-х г. домом владел П. Ламзаки, в 1910-х гг. - Дмитрий Иванович Ламзаки, затем его наследники.
Необходимо отметить, что представителям семьи Ламзаки принадлежало сразу три дома в начале ул. Коблевской - №№ 7 и 9 по нечетной стороне и 4 по четной (нумерация того времени). Также они владели домами и на других улицах и переулках в центре города.
Впоследствии, в начале XX дома сменили нумерацию, и дом №4, например, стал №6. 
В первой половине 1890-х гг. владельцами этих трех домов были: наследники Ламзаки; Дмитрий, Петр и Демьян Ламзаки и обер-офицерский сын Дмитрий Ламзаки. Кто к какому дому относится, еще предстоит установить.
Согласно метрической записи, найденной в книге Среденской церкви Одессы, обер-офицерский сын Димитрий Иоаннов Ламзаки скончался 3 января 1907 в возрасте 58 лет.

В алфавитном списке жителей 1910-х гг. среди многочисленных Ламзаки на Коблевской, 6 указаны проживающими Анна Антоновна, вдова кс. (коллежского секретаря либо советника) и Зин. Петр., преподаватель училища №85.

----------


## Спокойствие

1) Одесситы лишившиеся крова, после взрыва складов боеприпасов на Бугаёвке 31.08.1918 


2) Люди, разместившиеся под открытым небом. 


3) Корпуса сахарного завода Бродского. Завод сильно пострадал от взрывов и не восстанавливался. Сейчас на его месте - Сахарный посёлок.


http://anno.onb.ac.at/cgi-content/anno?aid=wrb&datum=19180915&query=%22odessa%22&ref=anno-search

----------


## Спокойствие

Порт, во времена австро-венгерской оккупации в 1918 г.

----------


## Спокойствие

Выгрузка полевой почты австро-венграми, в Одесском порту.


Сельхозтехника прибывшая из Австро-Венгрии.


Турецкий крейсер "Хамидие" входит в Одесский порт.

----------


## Спокойствие

Разгрузка судов с грузом арбузов 1933 г.

http://anno.onb.ac.at/cgi-content/anno?aid=kck&datum=19330813&query=%22odessa%22&ref=anno-search

----------


## Ranke

> Выгрузка полевой почты австро-венграми, в Одесском порту.


  "Царский павильон"




ЦАРСКАЯ ПРИСТАНЬ И КРАСНЫЕ ПАКГАУЗЫ >>>

 ист.

----------


## Ranke

Я так понимаю, что на стыке веков на одном из участков (может  Новикова) недалеко от оперного был построен ветрогенератор. Кто что знает?

_"Идея использовать силу ветра для получения электрической энергии родилась в конце XIX века, когда американский промышленник Чарльз Браш построил гигантского «дедушку»... "_

_"Еще в 1888 году Браш собрал экспериментальный образец ветровой турбины с автоматическим управлением, которая вырабатывала электричество. Размеры ее были огромны – ротор в диаметре достигал 17 метров и был собран из 144 кедровых лопастей, однако мощность оставляла желать лучшего – всего 13 кВт. Прослужила эта ветряная электростанция около 20 лет, на протяжении которых использовалась для зарядки аккумуляторов. Чарльз Браш, будучи талантливым изобретателем, сделал многое для развития энергетической отрасли. Например, он усовершенствовал конструкцию дуговой лампы, удешевив ее стоимость, и тем самым сделал ее доступной для широкого круга потребителей. После слияния фирмы «Браш Электрик» с компанией «Эдисон Дженерал Электрик», которое состоялось в 1892 г, появилась знаменитая корпорация «Дженерал Электрик»."_

подборка фото подобных конструкций >>>

----------


## Ranke

Есть у нас на форуме любители настоящего,
да еще и с нашей историей 

 Городской музей Хельсинки

Табачная фабрика Асвадурова (производственный корпус) >>>

----------


## Полесов

> [B]Да, здравствуйте-здравствуйте!


 рассмотрел
любопытно что на месте облгосадминистрации  (шевченко 4) был сиротский дом.
прошлое оно таки влияет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть у нас на форуме любители настоящего,
> да еще и с нашей историей 
> 
>  Городской музей Хельсинки
> 
> Табачная фабрика Асвадурова (производственный корпус) >>>


 У меня сохранилось нечто подобное:

----------


## Спокойствие

Чешский журнал 100-летней давности пишет, что на фото уличные музыканты в Одессе. 
Может и не Одесса, но фото красивое.


http://www.digitalniknihovna.cz/mzk/...fulltext=odesa

----------


## Antique

> рассмотрел
> любопытно что на месте облгосадминистрации  (шевченко 4) был сиротский дом.
> прошлое оно таки влияет.


  Сиротский дом был и есть. Сейчас там жилые квартиры. Это:
Основное здание
Новый корпус
Флигеля


А на месте Обладминистрации сначала была часть Ботанического сада (пр. Шевченко не было), а потом городской питомник.

----------


## Ranke

Табачная фабрика Н.Ваховского (ул. Канатная, 81)



Первенство СССР по баскетболу 1951 год
 стадион "Пищевик"

----------


## Antique

> В реестре памятников архитектуры дом на ул. Коблевской, 6 дом не указан, согласно справочника В.А. Пилявского дом построен в 1912 г., арх. Троупянский, владелец дома не указан.


 В справочнике Тимофиенко указана Нежинская, 8, правда такого дома в настоящее время всё равно там нет. А у Пилявского взаимно перепутаны адреса по Нежинской и Коблевской, потому дом попал к записям по Коблевской.

----------


## Antique

> ..буду очень благодарна)))


 Обещанное. Упоминания о жителях для 1913 годов удалось найти очень мало. Это сами Ламзаки в первую очередь и ещё одна персона.

 - вдова коллежского советника Ан. Антоновна Ламзаки, 
 - Зин. Петр. Ламзаки (преподаватель(ница) начального гор. училища № 85 на Комитетской, 27).
 - Дмитрий Яковлевич Чуприн.

----------


## Ranke

1871 год
Это только проекты или они действительно были реализованы?

----------


## Antique

Кто-то из Одессы или Одесского уезда за эти проекты заплатил. А в немецком журнале за подобный период были ещё подобные для окрестностей города. Эти здания могли существовать, к настоящему времени сохранилось очень мало усадеб. Но с другой стороны иногда владельцы так и не приступали к строительству.

----------


## Киров

Кстати,на одной из фотографий ,любезно предоставленной комрадом Спокойствие,баррикада расположена у дома Маргулиса на Маразлиевской.А вроде,как "pevnustka"-спасательная станция у Новой Дофиновки.

----------


## Antique

> А вроде,как "pevnustka"-спасательная станция у Новой Дофиновки.


  На фотографии подписанной, как крепосца, явно спасательная станция в Дофиновке. Немного информации о ней: http://domofoto.ru/photo/119603/

----------


## Ranke

> На фотографии подписанной, как крепосца, явно спасательная станция в Дофиновке. Немного информации о ней: http://domofoto.ru/photo/119603/


 Спасательная станция в Дофиновке
http://domofoto.ru/house/168090/

 В.Коханский, 1890-е

Еще одно фото можно посмотреть
в публикации Дмитрия Хазана.

----------


## Ranke

Писал ранее о месторасположении "Асвтрийского пляжа"
А ведь место под пляж на Карантинном молу
было выбрано солдатами в первую мировую не случайно.
И план порта из известного путеводителя XIX века
тому подтверждение. Участок еще ранее был закреплен за
Австрийским Ллойдом -  крупнейшей австро-венгерской судоходной компанией.  

 В.Коханский, 1890-е

----------


## Antique

Ranke, это у вас путеводитель на 1894 год:

Коханский В. C. Одесса за 100 лет (Одесса и ея окрестности): исторический очерк и иллюстрированный путеводитель на 1894 год с 8 планами и картами и 120 рисунками. Одесса : тип. П. Францова, 1894 – 409 с., ил. (дозволено цензурой 31.01.1894)

----------


## Ranke

У меня вопрос по спасательным станциям.
"Приёмный покой на окончании Платоновского мола", о котором шла речь в описании выше. Плюс подробно строение описано на домофото. На известной фотографии сделанной с большого расстояния виден шпиль у него с большой фигурой напоминающей ангела. Что на самом деле это может быть?

----------


## Ranke

> Ranke, это у вас путеводитель на 1894 год:
> 
> Коханский В. C. Одесса за 100 лет (Одесса и ея окрестности): исторический очерк и иллюстрированный путеводитель на 1894 год с 8 планами и картами и 120 рисунками. Одесса : тип. П. Францова, 1894 – 409 с., ил. (дозволено цензурой 31.01.1894)

----------


## Antique

> На известной фотографии сделанной с большого расстояния виден шпиль у него с большой фигурой напоминающей ангела. Что на самом деле это может быть?


 Мне кажется это металлическая ферма с прожекторами или навигационными знаками.

----------


## Пиона

Обычных читателей в разы больше тех, кто постоянно здесь что-то пишет. Но как же иногда захватывает дух при прочтении

----------


## Спокойствие

> Писал ранее о месторасположении "Асвтрийского пляжа"
> А ведь место под пляж на Карантинном молу
> было выбрано солдатами в первую мировую не случайно.
> И план порта из известного путеводителя XIX века
> тому подтверждение. Участок еще ранее был закреплен за
> Австрийским Ллойдом -  крупнейшей австро-венгерской судоходной компанией.  
> 
>  В.Коханский, 1890-е


  Тема морского отдыха австро-венгров в Одессе, была очень популярна в австрийских газетах 1918 года. После 4 лет в окопах: в Карпатах, галицийских полях, волынских лесах и полесских болотах- Одесса была райским уголком.Много еды, не стреляют. И море.

----------


## Ranke

Одеса. Ливарний і механічний завод М.В. Яловікова
ул. 10-го Апреля, 2  домофото >>>

_"Завод производил также несгораемые лестницы, на некоторых изделиях на ступенях были отлиты клейма. В ВО/1899 и более поздних завод не упоминается, таким образом предприятие просуществовало менее десяти лет."_

Его продали:

 источник

----------


## Antique

> Одеса. Ливарний і механічний завод М.В. Яловікова
> ул. 10-го Апреля, 2  домофото >>>
> 
> _"Завод производил также несгораемые лестницы, на некоторых изделиях на ступенях были отлиты клейма. В ВО/1899 и более поздних завод не упоминается, таким образом предприятие просуществовало менее десяти лет."_
> 
> Его продали:


 Спасибо.


Завод правда если и работал у новых хозяев, то недолго.

----------


## Спокойствие

Журнал "Всесвіт" №15 1926 г

----------


## Ranke

> Спасибо.
> Завод правда если и работал у новых хозяев, то недолго.


 Отнюдь. Через 10 лет после приобретения
предприятие функционирует.

 1907

----------


## Спокойствие

Из книги "Индустрия социализма. Тяжёлая промышленность" 1935 г

----------


## Antique

> Отнюдь. Через 10 лет после приобретения
> предприятие функционирует.


 Я искал во Всей Одессе и не нашёл. Может мелкие мастерские не указывались. Так и запишем, в здании завода устроили мелкую мастерскую.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Отнюдь. Через 10 лет после приобретения
> предприятие функционирует.
> 
>  1907


 


> Я искал во Всей Одессе и не нашёл. Может мелкие мастерские не указывались. Так и запишем, в здании завода устроили мелкую мастерскую.


 А это не тот же завод? 
"Южно-русский альманах" 1902 г
Если на заводе были железнодорожные пути, значит он съехал с Манежной. Возможно -на Бугаёвскую 60 ( как на рекламном постере).
В описании разрушений от взрывов артскладов 31 августа 1918 года, упоминается и "завод Яловикова". Вряд ли снаряды прицельно долетели аж на Манежную. Скорее всего, сгорел именно завод на Бугаёвской. Почему его и в 1918 году называли "завод Яловикова"? Какие есть версии?




http://rarebook.onu.edu.ua:8081/simp...BD%D0%B0%D1%85

----------


## Ranke

> Я искал во Всей Одессе и не нашёл. Может мелкие мастерские не указывались. Так и запишем, в здании завода устроили мелкую мастерскую.


 По моему Вы спешите с выводами. Лучше отталкиваться от конкретных данных из справочников и разных исторических источников. Хотя и встречаются ошибки и неточности, но все же это указанные данные. А с "белыми пятнами" можно и промахнуться

----------


## Ranke

> А это не тот же завод? 
> "Южно-русский альманах" 1902 г
> Если на заводе были железнодорожные пути, значит он съехал с Манежной. Возможно -на Бугаёвскую 60 ( как на рекламном постере).


 Очень даже может быть, так как адрес Бугаевская, 60
так же числится за заводом с указанием И.Н.Яловикова
как _"ответственного агента"_
 АП и ТД РИ на 1905

А с предприятием было что-то не так. И продажа его, видимо, на пользу
не пошла, хотя и позволила продолжить работу!

----------


## Antique

> А это не тот же завод? 
> "Южно-русский альманах" 1902 г
> Если на заводе были железнодорожные пути, значит он съехал с Манежной. Возможно -на Бугаёвскую 60 ( как на рекламном постере).
> В описании разрушений от взрывов артскладов 31 августа 1918 года, упоминается и "завод Яловикова". Вряд ли снаряды прицельно долетели аж на Манежную. Скорее всего, сгорел именно завод на Бугаёвской. Почему его и в 1918 году называли "завод Яловикова"? Какие есть версии?


 Значет, как указано в сведениях Ranke общество устроило мастерскую на месте завода Яловикова на Институтской, и новый завод, упоминание о котором вы нашли на Бугаёвской. Только снова о заводе в справочниках никаких сведениях. Адрес очень чудный, возможно это номер хутора на Бугаёвке или по ещё какой-то дивной нумерации. Последний участок был по Бугаёской, 58, Может это был следующий участок, но во Всей Одессе он не упоминается.

На плане к Всей Одессе, 1924 обозначен участок некого чугунно-литейного завода во второй линии:





> По моему Вы спешите с выводами. Лучше отталкиваться от конкретных данных из справочников и разных исторических источников. Хотя и встречаются ошибки и неточности, но все же это указанные данные. А с "белыми пятнами" можно и промахнуться


 Белое пятно потому и белое, что существование объекта весьма кратковременное. Те предприятия, которые действительно работали упоминались сразу в нескольких источниках. Если же предприятие упоминается в косвенных источниках, а не там, где должно, то его существование становится очень сомнительным. С одной стороны есть инертность ввода новых данных, но если завод или мастерскую так и не упомянули за 10-15 лет это о кое-чём говорит. Допустим вся Одесса до 1907 года была не очень подробна, но данные с 1907 года и позднее достаточно полные, плюс с 1910 доступны фабрично-заводские справочники. По-этому и завод и мастерская могли закрыться из-за революции 1905 года или влачить жалкое существование, как многие современные одесские предприятия.




> АП и ТД РИ на 1905. А с предприятием было что-то не так


 Ну вот, у вас на скриншоте так и написано - в ликвидации, это к моим словам, что почти не работало.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Адрес очень чудный, возможно это номер хутора на Бугаёвке или по ещё какой-то дивной нумерации. Последний участок был по Бугаёской, 58, Может это был следующий участок, но во Всей Одессе он не упоминается.


  Такая же реклама, есть в путеводителе Сандомирского ( 1901 г)
Анонимное общество обанкротилось, вероятно поэтому завод и не фигурирует в справочниках, в дальнейшем. 
В Первую мировую, территорию завода использовали для хранения боеприпасов.
 Это-то и погубило завод 31.08.1918г


https://ru.calameo.com/read/0020559688f2908bdd80c

----------


## Спокойствие

"Одесса в отблесках пожаров" .

Много уникальной информации и фото, из истории пожарной службы Одессы. Трагедии давние и те, которые были на нашей памяти.

https://issuu.com/pavelbondarchuk/docs/______

----------


## Antique

> "Одесса в отблесках пожаров" .
> 
> Много уникальной информации и фото, из истории пожарной службы Одессы. Трагедии давние и те, которые были на нашей памяти.
> 
> https://issuu.com/pavelbondarchuk/docs/______


  Действительно, очень интересно и снимки поразительные. Кстати, участок на 10 апреля, 2 снова засветился, там оказывается за зданием пожарного общества была учебная башня.

Из пожаров не упомянут грандиозный пожар в доме Распоповой зимой 1911 года. А вообще было много не упомянутых пожаров в начале ХХ века.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Действительно, очень интересно и снимки поразительные. .


  Из того, о чём недавно говорили - пожар на заводе Мельнично-элеваторного оборудования ( "Продмаш"), после бомбёжки 06.09.1941 г. 

Когда-то, помнится, обсуждали и пожар на мельнице Букштана 15.03.1906 и последующую перестройку дома- уже в Советское время.

----------


## Ranke

> Значет, как указано в сведениях Ranke общество устроило мастерскую на месте завода Яловикова на Институтской, и новый завод, упоминание о котором вы нашли на Бугаёвской. Только снова о заводе в справочниках никаких сведениях. Адрес очень чудный, возможно это номер хутора на Бугаёвке или по ещё какой-то дивной нумерации. Последний участок был по Бугаёской, 58, Может это был следующий участок, но во Всей Одессе он не упоминается.
> 
> На плане к Всей Одессе, 1924 обозначен участок некого чугунно-литейного завода во второй линии:


 Да, место сиё понятно. Спасибо! С таким адресом (условно Бугаевская, 60) значит и располагался чугунолитейный завод на вековом стыке. Правда, на просматриваемых картах территория с начала 1880-х (ранее 60-70-е влад. Копыткина, еще ранее 1855 - дача Васильева) числится за Родоканаки с указаным на ней пивзаводом. Видимо, позднее она была разделена ЖД-путями на восточную и западную. Виноделы просуществовали вплоть до революции, а металлопроизводству не повезло...Инвестиции в завод провалились. Ваша версия с  революцией 1905 годом, как причина трудностей, хорошо это объясняет. Спасибо, Спокойствие, за сообщение по артскладам и взрывы за 1918 год. Это точку в предприятии и поставило...

 ~1900

 1888

Получается неплохо карточку по ул. Бугаевской, 60 дополнили 
Не разглядел рядом пивзавод  Родоканаки который.

----------


## Ranke

Ха, прямо сейчас нашел изображение нашего города (порт) в азбуке(!) с картинками полуторавекового издания.



щас сухарики дожарю и опубликую

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Не знаю, всплывала тут уже эта информация, но на рутрекере добрые люди выложили оцифрованные переписные листы переписи 1897 года. Около 67000 страниц, весит 100 гигов. Качайте, кому интересно. Часть1 и Часть2

----------


## Ranke

*Реми Ф.*
Новая азбука с 30-ю картинками из жизни народов и природы,
рисованными для наглядного обучения *В. Вахреновым* посмотреть >>>
изд. Эмиль Берндт, Одесса, 1871 год

 

 рисунок 1871 год

Знакомый ракурс с узнаваемой портовой башенкой с часами.
Есть несколько фото. Одно из последних (1941) было в подборке у _yangur_ по часам города.
С комментарием _malyutka_e_: _"Внутри башни, которая стояла на Бакалейной набережной был еще колокол, отлитый в Англии. От отбивал часы. На уровне колокола (на самом берху) были сделаны четыре отверстия в теле башни. К нему поднимались по винтовой каменной лестнице. Башня имела высоту 23 метра"_
 wikiwand.com
начало XX века

P.S. Если внимательно присмотреться к рисунку В.Вахренова из азбуки,
то можно рассмотреть очертания первого варианта маяка на оконечности карантинного мола.
Рейдового мола еще нет.  Его построят спустя 8 лет (1879г), а второй Воронцовский маяк появится на нем только в 1888 году и простоит там вплоть до 15 сентября 1941г.

В общем выводы таковы - БАШЕНКА всех перестояла

----------


## Ranke

Только сейчас заметил, что сооружение на изгибе карантинного мола
больше напоминает башню маяка, чем то, что на его оконечности.
Фантазия художника?

----------


## Antique

> Да, место сиё понятно. Спасибо! С таким адресом (условно Бугаевская, 60) значит и располагался чугунолитейный завод на вековом стыке. Правда, на просматриваемых картах территория с начала 1880-х (ранее 60-70-е влад. Копыткина, еще ранее 1855 - дача Васильева) числится за Родоканаки с указаным на ней пивзаводом. Видимо, позднее она была разделена ЖД-путями на восточную и западную. Виноделы просуществовали вплоть до революции, а металлопроизводству не повезло...Инвестиции в завод провалились. Ваша версия с  революцией 1905 годом, как причина трудностей, хорошо это объясняет. Спасибо, Спокойствие, за сообщение по артскладам и взрывы за 1918 год. Это точку в предприятии и поставило...
> 
> Получается неплохо карточку по ул. Бугаевской, 60 дополнили 
> Не разглядел рядом пивзавод  Родоканаки который.


 И вам спасибо, деятельность предприятия доселе была мне неизвестна, заодно и открыл для себя новый источник (торговые дома и акционерные общества РИ).

На Домофото я добавлял предприятия с большим оборотом в основном по Фабрично-заводскому справочнику на 1913 год, по этому пивзавода Родоканаки пока нет.
В целом для капитализма характерен короткий срок жизни для части коммерческих и промышленных предприятий, но период 1902 - 1906 особенно драматический. Тут я не отслеживал тщательно историю экономики, но мировой кризис 1900 - 1903 годов и совершенно не обнадёживающий 1904 год привели к закрытию в это время множества предприятий. Экономический кризис вкупе с накопившимися социальными проблемами привёл к революции в 1905 году.

----------


## Ranke

Олег Коваленко и Эдуард Ратуше Як в ФБ (группа Одесские Краеведы. Группа В. П. Нетребского) пост по "Австрийскому" пляжу и фото пляжа без песка! 


Спасибо передайте, пожалуйста,  Эдуарду. Это интересно!

 
А схема-то редкая >>>

----------


## Скруджжж

по 2 столбам:
*Віталій Сорочан* 



> Пара столбов от "Молодой Гвардии" после демонтажа попала в село Заводовку Березовского района и до сих пор стоит перед Домом культуры


 
"

----------


## OdGen

"Я извиняюсь": «Коли скінчиться архітектурний «бєспрєдєл» в Одесі?»

"Думская": "Умер главный архитектор Одессы"

----------


## V_efire

Может не в тему, но есть ли в Одессе дома, аналогичные по интересности архитектуры дому на Спиридоновской 8 (Сигала)?

----------


## Trs

А что есть мерой интересности?

----------


## Antique

> Может не в тему, но есть ли в Одессе дома, аналогичные по интересности архитектуры дому на Спиридоновской 8 (Сигала)?


 Он уникален, сложно с чем-то сравнивать. Мне например многое интересно, сложно подсказать что-то конкретное. 
В некотором роде мистический характер имеет дом на Нежинской, 24. Рядом можно № 28 посетить из-за лепнины и скульптур. 
На Осипова 6 во дворе есть готические элементы, хотя план дома тривиальный. 
На Коблевской, 40 стоит флигель с оформление как у иных фасадных зданий. 
На Новосельского, 66 прихотливый двор из-за объединения зданий и перестроек складских сооружений. Пастера, 19 интересен проходными дворами, тоже наверняка бывшие склады. Монументальный флигель на Екатерининской, 6 с отличным оформлением должен понравиться. 
Дом на Пушкинской, 23 хорош и со двора и с фасада, напротив, кстати отличный венский сецессион. 
Дом на Екатерининской, 18 привлекает магазинами во дворе и увеличивающейся этажностью с каждым двором и фонтаном восточного типа, но фасадное здание не реализовано. 
На Александровском просп., 4 занятные подпорные арки старых флигелей в походе во второй двор.
Воронцовский дворец - отличный образец архитектуры, хорошо оформленные интерьеры и броский внешний вид.
Кооперативные жилые комплексы на Пироговской, 3, 5, 13 отличаются просторными дворами, выраженной секционностью, гармоничностью отделки. Но первые два облеплены со двора халабудами, в третьем номере уже нет черепицы.
Мукачевский пер., 5 - хороший немецкий ретроспективизм
Отрадная, 14 - сугубо индивидуального характера дом с деревянными навесами на дворовых балконах.
Отрадная, 4 - дом жены Фесенко, удивительная неоготика, дом с курдонером.
Могу порекомендовать Успенскую, 27 ради фасада, очень художественный.
Маразлиевская, 28 - эксклюзивное оформление фасада и подъезда, бывший особняк. Со двора уже тривиально.
Маразлиевская, 14а - хорош со всех сторон и очень самобытен. Во дворе советский фонтан "мальчик с рыбой".
Канатная, 28 - фасад и подъезд в восточном стиле, двор обычный.
Пантерлеймоновская, 28 - всё ещё красивый, но подпорченный в последнее годы жильцами фасад. В арке кусочек восстановленной фрески, подъезд: лестница с занятными перилами.
Гоголя, 5 - особняк Вейнштейна - оригинален, хотя крыша испорчена и над строениями во втором дворе надстроен третий этаж. Фасад и два двора превосходны, а подъезд обычный.

В целом часто при хорошем фасаде самый тривиальный двор и обычный подъезд, реже бывает и подъезд незаурядный, а чтобы всё вместе - это навряд ли.

----------


## OdGen

Снос дома на Еврейской, 3, угол Карантинной

----------


## malyutka_e

> Ха, прямо сейчас нашел изображение нашего города (порт) в азбуке(!) с картинками полуторавекового издания.
> 
> 
> 
> щас сухарики дожарю и опубликую


 Эта азбука, плюс всё о Вахренове есть в моём альбоме: https://malyutka-e.livejournal.com/34679.html

----------


## Ranke

Спасибо! Большой труд, наверное 
Если Вам так хорошо знакомы картинки художника Вахренова,
может подскажете ответ на вопрос о башне на Карантинном молу

Как понимаю, это не его фантазия - она действительно существовала. 
Тогда каково было её предназначение?

----------


## Ranke

> http://picua.org/img/2018-02/21/9ya1m8dqyp2n6c6tvqd1x46qv.jpg     Кто-то может сказать ГДЕ сделано фото? Есть подозрение, что это именно и есть "Два столба".


  auction
Если так, то второй столб продолжает ускользать от камеры объектива

----------


## forstrat

> auction
> Если так, то второй столб продолжает ускользать от камеры объектива


 По правде говоря, с давних пор слышал (и до сих пор вижу своими глазами весьма часто), что "два столба" называются "двумя столбами" по причине занимательного архитектурно-визуального эффекта, заключающемся в том, что на КП установлены три столба, а, с любого направления подъезжающим видны только два. (что совершенно не отметает других версий)))

----------


## OdGen

_"Мэрия закажет ремонт 22 зданий в центре Одессы"

"Противоаварийные работы на 22 зданиях в историческом центре Одессы намерена заказать мэрия.
Такое решение горисполком принял 26 июля.

Частичную реставрацию произведут по следующим адресам: Большая Арнаутская, 6, 24, 84; Гоголя, 5, 7; Греческая, 30; Дерибасовская, 31; Екатерининская, 4, 7, 22; Елисаветинская, 21; Маразлиевская, 2, 38; переулок Некрасова, 4; Пастера, 50; Преображенская, 18, 23; Пушкинская, 8, 16, 29; Софиевская, 15; переулок Чайковского, 18.
В перечень проблемных объектов попали здания, выбранные на основании визуальных обследований, предложенные как структурными подразделениями горсовета, так и жителями города. Заказчиком работ определено управление по вопросам охраны объектов культурного наследия Одесского горсовета"._

----------


## Jorjic

> _"Мэрия закажет ремонт 22 зданий в центре Одессы"
> 
> "Противоаварийные работы на 22 зданиях в историческом центре Одессы намерена заказать мэрия.
> Такое решение горисполком принял 26 июля.
> 
> Частичную реставрацию произведут по следующим адресам: Большая Арнаутская, 6, 24, 84; Гоголя, 5, 7; Греческая, 30; Дерибасовская, 31; Екатерининская, 4, 7, 22; Елисаветинская, 21; Маразлиевская, 2, 38; переулок Некрасова, 4; Пастера, 50; Преображенская, 18, 23; Пушкинская, 8, 16, 29; Софиевская, 15; переулок Чайковского, 18.
> В перечень проблемных объектов попали здания, выбранные на основании визуальных обследований, предложенные как структурными подразделениями горсовета, так и жителями города. Заказчиком работ определено управление по вопросам охраны объектов культурного наследия Одесского горсовета"._


 Интересный список. Про все адреса не знаю, но сразу подумалось, что на Дерибасовской, 31 срочно понадобилось надстроить пару этажей. Там ведь не так уж давно был ремонт и ничего катастрофического не наблюдается. Преображенская, 23, насколько я понимаю, принадлежит Тарпану и там много лет происходила недореставрация (практически у меня на голове), не оконченная до сих пор. Так им этого мало, теперь они устроят многолетний ремонт с другой стороны от меня – на Елисаветинской, 21. Вся жизнь последних многих лет в бессмысленном и малорезультативном ремонте – это уже перебор.
Поправка. Прошу прощения, я таки спутал Пребраженскую, 23 с Елисаветинской, 23 (Преображенской, 11). Но здесь тоже вопросы с принадлежностью дома.

----------


## Antique

В доме Габаевой на Уютной, 4 сбили лепнину и налепили мансарду. Лепнину клеят новую.

----------


## Скруджжж

> В доме Габаевой на Уютной, 4 сбили лепнину и налепили мансарду. Лепнину клеят новую.


 давно там сбили лепнину https://uatalks.com/showthread.php?3...l=1#post269128
хорошо что новую монтируют
И давно мансарду строят, уже заканчивают

----------


## Antique

Судя по тому что есть новая опять ногами будет сделана. Это как на бывшем особняке на Софиевской, 24 пропали некоторые консоли карниза или на Конной, 17.

----------


## OdGen

«По-бАгатому - золАтая Одесса, или БАффо и не снилось!».



Как уродуют город – мало того, что вклинивают высотки в историческую застройку, так и еще и обшивают старые здания всякой ерундой, в данном случае еще и золотой вывеской по всему фасаду (Канатная угол Большой Арнаутской). Рядом «увековечили» имя главного архитектора города, при котором это происходило.




А тем временем назначен и.о. главного архитектора

----------


## Antique

Я давно не показывался на большой Арнаутской. Зная о наличии там башни Чкалов и Кадорра, как то не хочется. Там и Будова где-то затесалась.

----------


## Teya

А кто подскажет, правда ли, что снесли дом по адресу пер. Красный, 3?

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

> А кто подскажет, правда ли, что снесли дом по адресу пер. Красный, 3?


 


> В Красном переулке снесли старинный двухэтажный дом №3, построенный в XIX веке.
> 
> Вместо него, напомним, возведут второй корпус торгового центра «Европа». Снесенный дом принадлежал владельцам ТЦ и имел общий двор с существующим моллом.  
> Новый корпус будет шестиэтажным и оформлен в* стиле хай-тек.*
> 
> Компания «Белая акация», управляющая торговым центром «Европа», входит в группу «Приват» крупного бизнесмена Игоря Коломойского.


 Хай-тек - это как раз то что нужно на Дерибасовской...
И много фото .

Думская

----------


## Antique

> А кто подскажет, правда ли, что снесли дом по адресу пер. Красный, 3?


 Истинная правда. На территории разве что будка охранника. Там строительство второй очереди Европы намечается.

----------


## Скруджжж

> А кто подскажет, правда ли, что снесли дом по адресу пер. Красный, 3?


 
правда https://uatalks.com/showthread.php?1...%D0%BE%D0%BA-3

----------


## Киров

Подписано Одессой,чувствуется,что таки да-но где это?

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 12823062Подписано Одессой,чувствуется,что таки да-но где это?


  А мне чувствуется, что это Молдавия или Румыния.

----------


## Киров

На аукционе  в пакете  с таким фото.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Вложение 12823062Подписано Одессой,чувствуется,что таки да-но где это?


 Не Одесса 100%

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Вложение 12824618Вложение 12824619Вложение 12824620На аукционе  в пакете  с таким фото.


 Это Пушкинская, а вот предыдущая...., оккупанты могли и ошибиться подписывая фото.

----------


## Киров

Старопортофранковская 43(перед 122-ой школой) и перейдя на другую сторону фотограф сделал  ещё снимок...походу,это развалины школы в которой учился мой папа-так он мне рассказывал.Где то есть ещё снимок мужика на фоне этих камней...Всё примерно 1941 год.

----------


## Киров

Площадь Льва Толстого.При румынах.

----------


## makaceba

> Вложение 12831635Вложение 12831636Старопортофранковская 43(перед 122-ой школой) и перейдя на другую сторону фотограф сделал  ещё снимок...походу,это развалины школы в которой учился мой папа-так он мне рассказывал.Где то есть ещё снимок мужика на фоне этих камней...Всё примерно 1941 год.


 Да, Вы правы. Это развалины здания бывшего  шестиклассного училища на Комсомольской, 16, в советское время там, очевидно, размещалась средняя школа, где учился Ваш отец(№ с.ш. можно узнать в довоенных справочниках). Здание не восстановили, построив вместо погибшей новую школу № 122 напротив.   Теперь о бывшем учебном заведении напоминает также разрыв в нумерации улицы - за №14 (Автомобильный техникум) следует №18 ( б. 2-я жен. гимназия - проф. школа - ПО "Полярная звезда"). Вот как выглядел комплекс этого училища в начале 1890-х гг. Фото и описание из альбома Городских учреждений по народному образованию. - Киев. 1893г.

----------


## Antique

> в советское время там, очевидно, размещалась средняя школа, где учился Ваш отец


 Электротехникум.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Вложение 12832393Площадь Льва Толстого.При румынах.


 по ходу сфоткали из квартиры, где я жил

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

----------


## Sergey_L

последняя - не табачная фабрика ли на Пушкинской?


Хотя, маловероятно...

----------


## Viacheslaw

Последнее - школа из проекта Л. Белкина. Может 116-я

----------


## Antique

> Последнее - школа из проекта Л. Белкина. Может 116-я


  Белкин школы не проектировал

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 12835703


 На данном снимке изображено студенческое общежитие на Старопортофранковской, 71 с тыла в направлении на север.

----------


## Antique

> последняя - не табачная фабрика ли на Пушкинской?
> Хотя, маловероятно...


 Это флигель на участке Бубермана на Екатерининской, 103.

----------


## Киров

Холодильник...Платоновский мол...

----------


## ричердсон

Спасибо за фото.

----------


## Киров

На фотографии 1941 г.дом по М.Арнаутской 110,на табличке видно номер дома 29.Может кто то в курсе?Походу, часть улицы  не была М.Арнаутской?

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 12862775Вложение 12862776На фотографии 1941 г.дом по М.Арнаутской 110,на табличке видно номер дома 29.Может кто то в курсе?Походу, часть улицы  не была М.Арнаутской?


 Это не номер дома, а некоторое учреждение с номером 29 в этом доме.

----------


## Shipshin

> Это не номер дома, а некоторое учреждение с номером 29 в этом доме.


 В это утверждение слабо вписывается такая же табличка по ул. Пушкинской 13. Здесь, что же, номер учреждения совпадает?

----------


## exse

Одесса 43-44:

----------


## exse



----------


## Киров

> Это не номер дома, а некоторое учреждение с номером 29 в этом доме.


 Походу нет.На домах были такие таблички .Там было много информации.например ул.Южная 19.И эти фонари типовые-часто присутствуют.Как то здесь давно писал за это.Обратите внимание-на воротах кресты-жильцы этим показывали,что в доме нет евреев...жуткое дело...мама и сейчас ,когда вспоминает,как евреев(стариков ,женщин и малолетних детей)выводили с нашего двора-плачет.И ещё ул.Калинина.

----------


## Antique

Нужно определиться, это либо не на Большой Арнаутской, 110 либо не номер дома (номер чего-то иного либо фальшивая табличка).

А может и ретушь, чтобы враг не догадался и в оригинале на табличке - 110.

----------


## 115117

Горит санаторий Красные Зори.....
ну сссуукиии....

----------


## natusichka

> Горит санаторий Красные Зори.....
> ну сссуукиии....


 Следующий на очереди.... нет слов

----------


## Jorjic

> Вложение 12862775Вложение 12862776На фотографии 1941 г.дом по М.Арнаутской 110,на табличке видно номер дома 29.Может кто то в курсе?Походу, часть улицы  не была М.Арнаутской?


 А откуда такая уверенность, что это именно Малая Арнаутская? На современный вид дома не очень похоже.

----------


## Полесов

Позавчера стало известно о закрытии  ресторана узбекской кухни Андижон.

----------


## дэн 79

> Позавчера стало известно о закрытии  ресторана узбекской кухни Андижон.


 Та да...Сносить вроде будут ради очередного новостроя для белых людей....

----------


## Скруджжж

> Та да...Сносить вроде будут ради очередного новостроя для белых людей....


 а подробности о новострое знаете?

----------


## дэн 79

> а подробности о новострое знаете?


 Писали,что будет очередной жилой комплекс,а кто и что,пока не известно

----------


## Спокойствие

> Единомышленники
> кто и что знает про этот выбух,вот попалось на просторах сети..
> 
> что случилось на "Январке" в 29 году??..


 


> Эта братская могила расположена в десятке метров от входа на второе кладбище через "католические" ворота. Я тоже в свое время пытался узнать историю этого захоронения, но неудачно...


 Это было не на "Январке".




Источник: https://issuu.com/pavelbondarchuk/docs/______

----------


## Antique

Красный крест находился в здании Стурдзовской Богадельни. Не исключаю, что ему отдали и Гладковский приют, так как Красный Крест вёл строительство больницы в начале 1930-х годов, но конкретный адрес по Успенской не указан, а мне кажется на участке богадельни особо места нет.

Где именно находился сам завод непонятно, может и на территории бывшей богадельни.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Красный крест находился в здании Стурдзовской Богадельни. Не исключаю, что ему отдали и Гладковский приют, так как Красный Крест вёл строительство больницы в начале 1930-х годов, но конкретный адрес по Успенской не указан, а мне кажется на участке богадельни особо места нет.
> 
> Где именно находился сам завод непонятно, может и на территории бывшей богадельни.


 По тексту:"_...вторая капитальная стена выходившая в Струдзовский переулок..._"

----------


## Киров

Сегодня 77 лет назад,осенью 1941 г.,немецко-румынские оккупанты начали массовые казни одесситов...не щадили и маленьких детей...

----------


## Спокойствие

Где это?
 Фотографировали австро-венгры в 1918 г.
Подписано- "Одесса".

----------


## Antique

Первая фотография явно не Одесса.

А вторая - начало Екатерининской.

----------


## Спокойствие

Пишут, что это магазин австро-венгерской торговли.
Где он был?

----------


## Greenya

> Пишут, что это магазин австро-венгерской торговли.
> Где он был?


 А не на Дерибасовской ли это, случайно? Дом №23, в котором сейчас МакДональдс?

----------


## Скруджжж

> Где это?
>  Фотографировали австро-венгры в 1918 г.
> Подписано- "Одесса".


 https://www.google.com.ua/maps/@46.4...56?hl=ru&hl=ru

----------


## Спокойствие

> А не на Дерибасовской ли это, случайно? Дом №23, в котором сейчас МакДональдс?


  Да, на Дерибасовской. Нашёл ссылку.

----------


## chelovechekkk15

Добрый вечер, есть тут кто из Центрального Гастронома, кто работал до 2000х там?Или может знакомые ваши? Отпишите в личку

----------


## Полесов

2 ноября, 09:50
Масонский дом: восстановления не будет?

Новые собственники   знаменитого Масонского дома, что на Княжеской улице, 1а, похоже, не тянут восстановление этой жемчужины одесской архитектуры.

 Как рассказал «Думской» совладелец здания, депутат горсовета Андрей Кисловский, проект, разработанный специалистами Одесской государственной академии строительства и архитектуры, не прошел экспертизу

«Дом полностью разрушен, поэтому ни реставрация, ни реконструкция невозможны – только полное обновление, то есть надо просто построить заново либо возвести на этом месте что-то другое, — говорит предприниматель. — Строить что-либо вместо Масонского дома в наших планах не было. Мы хотели сохранить памятник архитектуры для города, и я был бы горд… Но теперь я нахожусь на распутье. Пока, действительно, все плохо. Наверное, мы будем заказывать проект у какой-нибудь частной компании, может, что-то получится».

Напомним, в 2015 году аукцион по продаже Масонского дома выиграла компания «Арт билдинг групп», входящая в структуру «Инкор-групп». Она заплатила 1,6 млн грн и обязалась восстановить памятник в аутентичном виде. Однако сделать это реставраторам не дали: после назначения губернатором Михаила Саакашвили облуправление охраны памятников отказалось подписывать охранный договор, без которого невозможно заключить договор купли-продажи. Фирма судилась с ОГА, но проиграла во всех инстанциях.

20 июля 2016 года шедевр архитекторов Александра Бернардацци и Эдуарда Меснера, возведенный в 1887-1892 годах, обрушился.

8 декабря 2017 года Масонский дом, точнее его руины, приобрела на новом аукционе компания «Одесабуд», принадлежащая семье Кисловских. Она заплатила за него 1 млн 114 тысяч гривен. Тогда же Андрей Кисловский заявил об амбициозных планах воссоздать памятник архитектуры, в здании которого могла бы разместиться гостиница.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Возвращаясь к Хлебному городку можно отметить, что в конце ХІХ века в нём построили два огромных деревянных элеватора способных за рабочий день принять зерно от 120 - 200/250 вагонов зерна.


 В 1890 году,оказывается
.


"Торгово-промышленная Россия: Справочная книга для купцов и фабрикантов"
Автор: Блау А.А.
Издательство: СПб.: тип. А.С. Суворина
Год: 1899    Стр. 361

http://mirknig.su/knigi/history/1599...brikantov.html

----------


## Antique

> В 1890 году,оказывается


 Большое спасибо, и источник очень интересный!

----------


## Спокойствие

> Большое спасибо, и источник очень интересный!


  Несколько лет назад, кто-то уже давал ссылку на путеводитель.
 Кажется, форумчанин *brassl*
http://resource.history.org.ua/cgi-b...=&S21STR=11137

----------


## Спокойствие

Окончание.



После Гражданской Войны, его ещё использовали, до 1926 года.



http://irbis-nbuv.gov.ua/cgi-bin/ua/...STR=ukr0003023

----------


## ASnake

Может будет что-то интересное Одесса на старых открытках (города, история, архитектура)

----------


## Спокойствие

> Может будет что-то интересное Одесса на старых открытках (города, история, архитектура)


  Штат Миссури.


Штат Мичиган

----------


## Полесов

интересная статья с фото Одесского морвокзала 
https://foto-history.livejournal.com/12036829.html




> Шёл 1962 год. Пассажирское судно на подводных крыльях "Вихрь" прибыло в Одессу в то время, когда порт был ещё заполонён судами довоенной постройки, и даже в лучшем случае - предвоенной, а в городе ещё на многих травайных линиях ходили трамваи, больш&#225;я часть которых была даже и дореволюционной постройки, хотя они и были модернизированы в довоенный и послевоенный периоды.
> 
> А облик судна "Вихрь" соответствовал уже формам и тенденциям послевоенного периода, что было ещё редкостью для того времени; ведь даже флот, строившийся в 1950-е годы был конструкционно и идеологически часто менее прогрессивен чем суда самого последнего предвоенного времени.

----------


## Sergey_L

Заходите ознакомиться. Материал любопытный.20 неизвестных фото Одессы Мигурского из серии 1869-70 годов.

----------


## Алик Савенков

[QUOTE=Sergey_L;71526997]Заходите ознакомиться. Материал любопытный.20 неизвестных фото Одессы Мигурского из серии 1869-70 годов.Вложение 12954494[/QUOTE
Спасибо! Очень интересно!

----------


## Antique

> Заходите ознакомиться. Материал любопытный.20 неизвестных фото Одессы Мигурского из серии 1869-70 годов.Вложение 12954494


 А снимок здания на обложке, это Бунина, 23

----------


## Спокойствие

Это где?

1)
https://russiainphoto.ru/search/phot...age=29&index=6

2)
https://russiainphoto.ru/search/phot...age=18&index=5
3)

https://russiainphoto.ru/search/phot...age=18&index=7

Там ещё много фото, из воинской части на Армейской (где комендатура).

https://russiainphoto.ru/search/years-1970-1987/?query=%D0%9E%D0%94%D0%95%D0%A1%D0%A1%D0%90

----------


## спан

Первое фото похоже на 1 ст Черноморской дор,второе- привокзальный сквер(Пушкина)

----------


## Спокойствие

> второе- привокзальный сквер(Пушкина)


  Тоже, подумал об этом.Что за одоэтажное здание справа? Что там раньше было?

----------


## спан

Это здание есть и сейчас,только там надстроили этаж или два.Там когда- то был молочный магазин в подвальчике.В этом доме жили знакомые нашей семьи,у которых познакомились мои родители.

----------


## Ranke

> Там ещё много фото, из воинской части на Армейской (где комендатура).
> https://russiainphoto.ru/search/years-1970-1987/?query=%D0%9E%D0%94%D0%95%D0%A1%D0%A1%D0%90


 Спасибо большое! Редкие кадры этой территории.

 фотоархив П.С.Сухарева (02-04.1984)

Плац воинской части - "Котовские казармы" по номенклатуре Военный городок №5.
Территория практически полностью застроенная многоэтажками начиная со второй половины нулевых. Застройка продолжается... (на очереди в углу стр-во детского сада). Несколько зданий сохранилось за военными - комендатура, гауптвахта...

На заднем плане - общага политеха №4 (ул. Маршала Говорова, 11а)
А вот примечательное здание фрагментом справа в немаленьких 2 этажа - это самое сердце Котовских казарм. Клуб, как понимаю.

Сейчас на этом кусочке две коробки-подковы (11-эт жк "Одиссей" - ул. Маршала Говорова, 10Д) и (10-эт жк "Дом у фонтана" - ул. Маршала Говорова, 10Б)

Здание хорошо просматривается на аэрофотосъемке времен ВОВ. Пострадало от бомбежки, но пережило. На известном плане за 1929 год его нет. За 1926 год на этом месте нанесено схожее по размерам строение. Всё же думается, что оно родом из 1930-х. Вторая половина 

Месторасположение здания на существующей местности

----------


## forstrat

> Первое фото похоже на 1 ст Черноморской дор,второе- привокзальный сквер(Пушкина)


 Я целый день анализирую фото. По первому - да, троллейбус с таким номером и именно такой модели - был в Одессе. Что мы видим на фотографии: троллейбус выполняет правый поворот (и, именно, правый, так как фото отображено правильно). На траверзе той дороги, с которой поворачивает троллейбус - стоит хрущёвка. Это не обычный крестообразный перекрёсток. Иначе, дорога упёрлась бы в хрущёвку. Следы на асфальте слева дают повод подумать о круговом движении (но, не факт). Хрущёвка не с проспекта Шевченко. Очень похожа на черёмушкинскую. 
Теперь, представим себе правый поворот на Первой станции Люстдорфской дороги. С такого ракурса нам бы был виден крайний из ряда двухэтажных домов по Адмиральскому, или, при поворте с Космонавтов - то место, где сейчас цветочный павильон. Это не Первая станция. 
Думал сильно на круг в конце Космонавтов. Не совпадает - люди на остановке, которая в таком случае должна быть конечной с высадкой, и ждать там нечего. Не совпадают трубы и надстройка на здании. 
Проверил версию, что это тот же круг, но, троллейбус с какого то перепуга поворачивает на 25 Чапаевскую в сторону второго депо. Не совпадают - остановка (не было там никогда никаких остановок), здание - всё похоже, даже трубы, но, там, блин, магазин на первом этаже с характерными окнами. А на фото обычные жилые квартиры. 
Продумал и просмотрел версию с Таирова. На площади Конституции нет такого дома при нужном ракурсе. 
Рассмотрел вариант с кругом на Генерала Петрова. Просмотрел в гугле все соседние дома. Надстройки на крыше не соответствуют. 
Вообщем, пока не допёр, где это.

По второму фото - если есть глаза - сравните пропорции:

----------


## Lively

Мест, где есть правый поворот троллейбуса на фоне хрущевки в городе не так много. На вскидку (надо проверять) могу предложить 2 варианта: 1. поворот с Сегедской на проспект Гагарина. Там хрущевка  специфическая, из встроенных точек помню только пункт проката на углу, ближе к Сегедской. 2. вариант - выезд с Новоселов (Ак. Филатова) к Дому Мебели. Сейчас там куча пристроек, но так было не всегда...

----------


## forstrat

> Мест, где есть правый поворот троллейбуса на фоне хрущевки в городе не так много. На вскидку (надо проверять) могу предложить 2 варианта: 1. поворот с Сегедской на проспект Гагарина. Там хрущевка  специфическая, из встроенных точек помню только пункт проката на углу, ближе к Сегедской. 2. вариант - выезд с Новоселов (Ак. Филатова) к Дому Мебели. Сейчас там куча пристроек, но так было не всегда...


 Вариант с Сегедской вообще не катит. Там и не хрущёвка, кстати, а что то такое, между хрущёвкой и сталинкой. Мысль о Новосёлов у меня так же проскальзывала, но, там в таком ракурсе тоже не хрущёвка получается ни как, а голый угол, и, далее, специфическая девятиэтажка такая...

----------


## Lively

Да, вы правы. Сопоставление показывает, что это не Дом Мебели, ни 2-я СТ БФ. Действительно, очень напоминает Генерала Петрова угол Космонавтов, но там другой проект дома. Неожиданно пришел еще один вариант: хрущевка - может быть Филатова 3/2, а троллейбус выезжает с круга на площади Толбухина на улицу Филатова. Подошел на месте и проверил. Дом именно этого "фасона". Водосточная труба - окно - балкон - три окна - балкон - окно - водосточная труба. Смущает только то, что 3/2 - дом панельный, а на фото - вроде бы блочный (но не уверен). Интересная загадка. Может еще всплывут варианты

*Добавлено* Посмотрел еще раз. Обратил внимание на "декор" балконов. Он сохранился по сей день. Не на всех, но сохранился. Это таки 1-я станция, дом по нынешнему адресу "Люстдорфская дорога, 50". Мы привыкли, что сейчас троллейбусы идут через площадь напрямую. Раньше, помнится, идущий из центра делал этакий "финт" в сторону нынешнего цветочного павильона.

----------


## forstrat

> Да, вы правы. Сопоставление показывает, что это не Дом Мебели, ни 2-я СТ БФ. Действительно, очень напоминает Генерала Петрова угол Космонавтов, но там другой проект дома. Неожиданно пришел еще один вариант: хрущевка - может быть Филатова 3/2, а троллейбус выезжает с круга на площади Толбухина на улицу Филатова. Подошел на месте и проверил. Дом именно этого "фасона". Водосточная труба - окно - балкон - три окна - балкон - окно - водосточная труба. Смущает только то, что 3/2 - дом панельный, а на фото - вроде бы блочный (но не уверен). Интересная загадка. Может еще всплывут варианты


 Вариант этот нельзя исключать нам. Однако, расстояние до дома маловато. А ведь перед ним потом вырос один из трёх близнецов "мир-труд-май" или что там на них было написано, уже забыл) И перед ними же ещё хороший кусок тротуара. Может, устройство площади было несколько иным. При оказии заеду, гляну на трубы и надстройку на крыше. Но, в гугле со спутника я этой надстройки не вижу пока.

----------


## Pinky

> Первое фото похоже на 1 ст Черноморской дор,второе- привокзальный сквер(Пушкина)


 Согласен, это 1-я станция, остановочный комплекс, получается, был напротив этой пятиэтажки, потом его перенесли дальше на Адмиральский (Лумумбы )

----------


## forstrat

> Согласен, это 1-я станция, остановочный комплекс, получается, был напротив этой пятиэтажки, потом его перенесли дальше на Адмиральский (Лумумбы )


 А троллейбусы, стало быть, по Малиновского тогда ходили? Откуда он едет, по вашему, на этот дом?

----------


## Pinky

Нет, на Космонавтов.

----------


## forstrat

> Нет, на Космонавтов.


 Вообще, очень может быть, что вы и правы. Если учесть, что движение по площади могло в те годы осуществляться по несколько другой схеме, радиусы сети другие могли быть, то, действительно, троллейбус, думаю, мог бы быть виден в таком ракурсе при следовании на Космонавтов. Да и тени говорят о примерном направлении съёмки, и, движения, соответственно. Интересно, есть ли где то информация по остановкам, их размещению и переносу?

----------


## forstrat

Ну, с двумя местами, вроде как, определились... осталось фото с колокольней. Для меня становится очевидным, что ракурс и прочие нисчаки фотоизобразительного искусства могут таки вносить свои коррективы в процесс распознавания. Но, всё же, очертания башен мне не кажутся предельно схожими, как и некоторые другие нюансы, связанные с расстоянием и перспективой. В церквях я в целом не силён, ибо, крайне отрицательно отношусь к существованию оных вообще, посему, как то не интересуюсь ими. Есть у кого какие мысли - то это, или же, всё же, под вопросом?

----------


## Lively

Мысль такая: это вполне может быть район "Красных Зорь" 9 ст БФ. Как вариант.
*Дополнено на следующий день.* Второй вариант - Слободка, на заднем плане - Богородичный храм. Предложил бы еще район Воронцовки - Ближних мельниц, но, увы, кладбищенская церковь - в глубине кладбища, такой ракурс мог получиться только, если бы снимали телеобъективом с дальнего расстояния, что маловероятно. Снимок любительский.. Что же касается рекламной тумбы - ну, да, в центре города таких тумб больше... На мой взгляд определяющим является сочетание верхушки храма и явно частного сектора...

----------


## forstrat

> Мысль такая: это вполне может быть район "Красных Зорь" 9 ст БФ. Как вариант.


 Меня терзают смутные сомнения, что был резон устанавливать там рекламную тумбу)

----------


## Pinky

Нет это привокзальный сквер, однозначно, там ограда просматривается, которую несколько лет назад заменили на новодел.

----------


## Lively

> Нет это привокзальный сквер, однозначно, там ограда просматривается, которую несколько лет назад заменили на новодел.


 Да, я, пожалуй, соглашусь в Вами. Угловой дом вполне подходит.
http://i.piccy.info/a3/2018-12-12-14-15/i9-12834041/800x485-r/i.gif[/IMG][/IMG]
На снимке 1944 года и деревья подходят.

----------


## Ranke

> Так он большую часть своей  истории был открыт. По крайней мере еще в 30-е годы 20-го века, по рассказам моих родителей, все было открыто и они ходили купаться на Австрийский пляж.


 Выставка «Эксгумация Соцреализм из собрания Одесского художественного музея» подарила сети еще одно изображение. Из поздних. 30-е?

Наш Австрийский )
 репортаж/фото Думская

P.S. по Я.Майстровому в 1920-х и позднее пляж носил название "Черноморский".

----------


## Ranke

Церковь свв. Константина и Елены на Большом Фонтане >>> http://christmuseum.info
Константино-Еленинский храм >>> http://domofoto.ru




 

Согласно заметке архитектором первого строения храма,
которое обрушилось, был Скведер.

Во второй заметке (см. ниже), касаемо будущего строительства Одесского кадетского корпуса,
указано, что проект принадлежит инженер генерал-майору Д.В. Покатилову.

----------


## Antique

> Церковь свв. Константина и Елены на Большом Фонтане 
> Согласно заметке архитектором первого строения храма,
> которое обрушилось, был Скведер.


  Спасибо. Странно конечно, что Скведер не выступил подрядчиком, так как в этом отношении он наиболее известен, да и он навряд ли мог быть автором православного храма - швейцарец и к тому же протестант. Скорее всего Скведер и был упомянутым подрядчиком незаконно производившим надзор.

----------


## Ranke

> интересная статья с фото Одесского морвокзала 
> https://foto-history.livejournal.com/12036829.html


  изд.Маяк, 1978 (4-е испр. и допол.)

33Мб/*pdf скачать >>>

----------


## Le Roy

[QUOTE=Ranke;71650684]Церковь свв. Константина и Елены на Большом Фонтане >>> http://christmuseum.info
Константино-Еленинский храм >>> http://domofoto.ru






 

Согласно заметке архитектором первого строения храма,
которое обрушилось, был Скведер.

Эта информация перепечата из газеты "Одесские новости" за 26 июня 1899 года. Здесь журналист допустил элементарную ошибку. Во всех других газетных публикациях, а так же архивных делах настоящим архитектором проекта церкви во имя Константина и Елены указан Лев Прокопович

----------


## Ranke

> Спасибо. Странно конечно, что Скведер не выступил подрядчиком, так как в этом отношении он наиболее известен, да и он навряд ли мог быть автором православного храма - швейцарец и к тому же протестант. Скорее всего Скведер и был упомянутым подрядчиком незаконно производившим надзор.


 


> Эта информация перепечата из газеты "Одесские новости" за 26 июня 1899 года. Здесь журналист допустил элементарную ошибку. Во всех других газетных публикациях, а так же архивных делах настоящим архитектором проекта церкви во имя Константина и Елены указан Лев Прокопович


 Прям заговор какой-то. Мало того что недострой здание будущей церкви грохнулось. Событие не из лучших. Материалы, подрядчик, отсутствие должного контроля - так корреспондент недоучка, в общем-то не последней газеты в городе, верит неизвестно кому и вписывает в статью на таких новостях уважаемого человека. Инженера, который не так давно отметился достаточно масштабными проектами (1, 2). Ведь это клевета. И она очень быстро вылезает наружу. И потом, другие (правильные) публикации есть, однако издание по архитектуре перепечатывает именно эту статью - с ложными данными. Как-то всё непросто... Конец XIX века.

----------


## Ranke

Подскажите ракурс и названия зданий на переднем плане.

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите ракурс и названия зданий на переднем плане.


  Это Михайловская церковь с тыла. Перед ней вероятно велотрек, он же циклодром.

----------


## Antique

> Ведь это клевета. И она очень быстро вылезает наружу. И потом, другие (правильные) публикации есть, однако издание по архитектуре перепечатывает именно эту статью - с ложными данными. Как-то всё непросто... Конец XIX века.


  В то время нередко надзор проводился нелегально, не давшими подписку архитекторами, а подрядчиками или авторами проектов, которые не имели права строить. Если стройка проходила без проблем, то факты нарушений не обнаруживались  Не знаю, насколько это применимо к Сквкдеру, так как он участвовал практически только в серьёзных проектах. 

Но все равно перепечатка не кажется правдивой, так как судя по музейной публикации, расследование пришло к другим выводам и обрушение объяснено естественными причинами.

----------


## Ranke

> Это Михайловская церковь с тыла. Перед ней вероятно велотрек, он же циклодром.


 Спасибо! Значит речь о территории Свято-Архангельского Женского монастыря.
Еще один кадр есть схожего ракурса. Видимо 1880-е.
На переднем плане 2-х этажное здание - приют Гладкова (слева ул.Успенская)



На карте нанесен циклодром, но несколько глубже. Не у стен монастыря. Хотя, возможно это его прежнее место (справа от приюта Гладкова) или часть его, так как он развивался с годами. А заросли слева - сад в приюте. 
  1906, изд. Распопова

----------


## Ranke

40 фотографий из того самого австрийского архива

----------


## Antique

По ссылкам нет изображений.

----------


## Ranke

Те самые фотографии

----------


## Спокойствие

Фото Одессы, второй половины 80-х, из библиотеки Университета Вашингтона 
https://digitalcollections.lib.washi...nd/cosuppress/

1) Очередь в молочный на Дерибасовской 

2)Лоток с книгами на Дерибасовской 


3)"Книжка" за Большой Московской 

4)Лестница

----------


## Спокойствие

5-6) Гостиница "Красная"



7)Оперный 


8)Автобус-гармошка на Ленина.   Вроде 133?

----------


## Спокойствие

Маскароны

----------


## Ranke

1918

 1904

----------


## Спокойствие

> 1899
> [/SIZE]


 1899 -это, по-видимому, номер снимка в серии..
Подпись к фото говорит, что это снято после входа в город австро-венгерских войск.
 Т.е  в 1918 г

----------


## Ranke

> 1899 -это, по-видимому, номер снимка в серии..
> Подпись к фото говорит, что это снято после входа в город австро-венгерских войск.
>  Т.е  в 1918 г


 Спасибо! Оборот фотокарточки это подтверждает

----------


## doc-men

Из неопознанного на сайте ВікнаОдеса


Что-то мне подсказывает, что это улица Центральный аэропорт с ракурсом от Овидиопольской дороги в сторону Аэропорта.

----------


## forstrat

> Из неопознанного на сайте ВікнаОдеса
> 
> 
> Что-то мне подсказывает, что это улица Центральный аэропорт с ракурсом от Овидиопольской дороги в сторону Аэропорта.


 Ну, похоже весьма. Только, было бы логичным обратное расположение надписи.

З.Ы. Однако, есть ещё замечания. На моей памяти реконструкции не было. 
Положим, была реконструкция. Не понятно, тогда, как она проходила. Удалили разделительную полосу ,вероятно. А расширяли ли дорогу? Просто, вот фото с примерным текущим внешним видом:



Платаны, причём, довольно таки карликовые, находятся перед живой изгородью их самшита. На старом же фото деревья, более похожие на молодые тополя, находятся за живой изгородью. Как то всё это у меня в голове пока не очень стыкуется... Если пилили деревья, и, расширяли дорогу (в чём там никогда не было какой то крайней необходимости), то, логично было бы высадить их потом за полосой кустарника. Или, и самшит пересаживали?

З.Ы. З.Ы.

А вот вид в противоположную сторону, от аэропорта:



Вот тут мы видим деревья, растущие так, как на старой фотографии, тоесть, за, или, в самой живой изгороди. Так же будет вполне уместен этот архитектурный элемент с надписью "Одесса". Видимо, дорогу реконструировали, убрали разделительную полосу, но, добавили тротуары и посадили платаны, которые так и не вымахали до размеров, привычных мне по родному проспекту.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Видимо, дорогу реконструировали, убрали разделительную полосу, но, добавили тротуары и посадили платаны, которые так и не вымахали до размеров, привычных мне по родному проспекту.


  Так и было. Эту дорогу расширили и убрали газон.
Такой же газон, был на Братьев Ачкановых ( Грушевского), на участке между Пестеля и Химической. Дорога была узкой, это сильно затрудняло движение транспорта.В начале 70-х газон убрали.

----------


## forstrat

> скорее всего так  оно  и есть, очень  похоже  на  ту местность


 ну, теперь можно спокойно спать. раз девушка, отмеченная числом Зверя, утверждает, что "скорее всего так оно и есть", просветлением легионера Несущего Свет пренебрегать не в праве мы!)

----------


## exse

> Из неопознанного на сайте ВікнаОдеса
> 
> 
> Что-то мне подсказывает, что это улица Центральный аэропорт с ракурсом от Овидиопольской дороги в сторону Аэропорта.


 А в середине 60-х на этом месте уже стояла модель ТУ-104.

----------


## forstrat

> А в середине 60-х на этом месте уже стояла модель ТУ-104.


 надеюсь, не массо-габаритная в действующую величину?)

----------


## inga1953

Такое фото попалось.

----------


## forstrat

> Такое фото попалось.


 На троллейбусе мы видим пиктограммы, говорящие нам о том, что 14 троллейбусный маршрут в те годы шёл от  Пересыпьского моста до Аэропорта. Так оно и было на моей ещё памяти, но, там, видимо, одна, максимум, две машины были на линии, так как повстречать его можно было крайне редко. Вообще, как он только не ходил в этот Аэропорт - и от ЖД, и от Толбухина - но, никогда не был таким, нормальным, регулярным маршрутом. И сейчас ходит от вокзала, если не ошибаюсь, и машины неплохие на линии, но, около Аэропорта, где я частенько, проезжая мимо, вижу машины этого маршрута, он, как и ранее, практически пустой. Был бы большой смысл, как мне кажется, продлить маршрут до 7го, с заездом к Аэропорту, если это кому то так важно. Вообще, люди, на самолётах летающие, как правило, в Аэропорт на троллейбусах нынче не ездят)

----------


## TMar

Так, кроме пассажиров, еще и персонал есть, он и ездит, сама видела. )))

----------


## Ruby_Ruby

> На троллейбусе мы видим пиктограммы, говорящие нам о том, что 14 троллейбусный маршрут в те годы шёл от  Пересыпьского моста до Аэропорта. Так оно и было на моей ещё памяти, но, там, видимо, одна, максимум, две машины были на линии, так как повстречать его можно было крайне редко. Вообще, как он только не ходил в этот Аэропорт - и от ЖД, и от Толбухина - но, никогда не был таким, нормальным, регулярным маршрутом. И сейчас ходит от вокзала, если не ошибаюсь, и машины неплохие на линии, но, около Аэропорта, где я частенько, проезжая мимо, вижу машины этого маршрута, он, как и ранее, практически пустой. Был бы большой смысл, как мне кажется, продлить маршрут до 7го, с заездом к Аэропорту, если это кому то так важно. Вообще, люди, на самолётах летающие, как правило, в Аэропорт на троллейбусах нынче не ездят)


 полагаю, дело в регулярности. Если бы ходил чаще и удобнее - пользовались бы. А вот до 7-го продлить никто не даст...

----------


## bibliofil

Логичней пустить его не по Овидиопольской Дороге, а по Рихтера- Центральный Аэропорт.

Тогда маршрут подбирал бы местное население.
10 минут до Привоза.

----------


## forstrat

> Логичней пустить его не по Овидиопольской Дороге, а по Рихтера- Центральный Аэропорт.
> 
> Тогда маршрут подбирал бы местное население.
> 10 минут до Привоза.


 Привоз - это что, какой то важный объект? Как по мне, делать там совершенно нечего (правда, как и на 7м км - тоже)

----------


## savoy_

Поворот на Аэропорт (выезд).
Памятник ТУ-144 установлен в 1968г или позже.
Фотография примерно 1970г

----------


## forstrat

> Поворот на Аэропорт (выезд).
> Памятник ТУ-144 установлен в 1968г или позже.
> Фотография примерно 1970г


 Ахах! У ТУ-144 при взлёте и посадке выдвигалось носовое оперение, так называемые "усы". И опускался носовой обтекатель, потому что, он закрывал обзор. Здесь мы видим взлетающий самолёт в состоянии летящего на набранной уже высоте. Ну, шут с ним. В Одессе ТУ-144 никогда не садились, если не изменяет мне память. Да и прослужили эти сверхзвуковые пассажирские самолёты весьма не долго. Были серьёзные проблемы при эксплуатации, аварии, и, очень недешёвый получился самолётик. 
Почему поставили, понятно - гордость и слава (хотя, в Одессу не летали), почему убрали - тоже понятно. Или макет сгнил, или, после снятия с эксплуатации стало выглядеть совсем уж неоднозначно.

----------


## savoy_

Обратите внимание на бортовой номер самолета 68000.

*Памятник первому сверхзвуковому пассажирскому самолету* только прошедшему испытания, который вышел в серию с бортовым номером 68001.
31 декабря 1968г — первый полёт сверхзвукового пассажирского самолёта.

PS: Это, как памятники первому спутнику запущенному в космос.

----------


## savoy_

> И опускался носовой обтекатель, потому что, он закрывал обзор. Здесь мы видим взлетающий самолёт в состоянии летящего на набранной уже высоте.


 Носовой обтекатель трансформировался для улучшения управления на малых высотах (и малых скоростях) и поднимался для обтекаемости и на сверхзвуке.

PS: Обратите внимание на фотографии первого ТУ-144 в полете на бортовой номер и на текст в нижнем левом углу фотографий  (см. пост выше)  http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=71782759&viewfull=1#post71782759

----------


## Viktor 7

http://www.wwii-photos-maps.com/russiancityphotos/Odessa/index.html первые два фото здесь не встречались, или я не видел...

----------


## forstrat

> http://www.wwii-photos-maps.com/russiancityphotos/Odessa/index.html первые два фото здесь не встречались, или я не видел...


 Первое точно встречалось. Нынешняя комендатура на Армейской (или нет уже?)

----------


## Viktor 7

Ranke , пожалуйста ,не могу найти эту аэрофотосъёмку , оригинал из которого этот фрагмент.  Из вот отсюда http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=45928&p=62247071&viewfull=1#post62247071 Или если если кто знает , помогите найти.

----------


## forstrat

> Ranke , пожалуйста ,не могу найти эту аэрофотосъёмку , оригинал из которого этот фрагмент. Вложение 12995751 Из вот отсюда http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=45928&p=62247071&viewfull=1#post62247071 Или если если кто знает , помогите найти.


 эта?



http://i.piccy.info/i9/c5a4379e07acf...kraine_020.jpg

----------


## Antique

> Ranke , пожалуйста ,не могу найти эту аэрофотосъёмку , оригинал из которого этот фрагмент. Вложение 12995751 Из вот отсюда http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=45928&p=62247071&viewfull=1#post62247071 Или если если кто знает , помогите найти.


 Вот, но яндекс Диск. Используйте ВПН или Оперу с соответствующей функцией: https://yangur.livejournal.com/263643.html

----------


## Viktor 7

Спасибо, помогли !

----------


## Ranke

Статья-исследование
нашего пользователя
Коттеджный поселок 
*"Самопомощь"*

----------


## forstrat

> Статья-исследование
> нашего пользователя
> Коттеджный поселок 
> *"Самопомощь"*


 Спасибо! Очень познавательно!

На одной из фото видна жд-ветка, шедшая на 8ю фонтана. Вообще, судя по фото, трамвай ходил ранее практически вплотную к посёлку. Соответственно, полотно переносили. В каком году, не подскажете?

Некоторых улиц Самопомощи, как таковых, уже нет, а адреса остались - например, Кленовая 2 и Кленовая 2а. На карте города есть и улица Тополёвая (не та, что на Таирова), но, адресов по ней, вроде как, уже не осталось.
.
Интересно, в связи с тем, что история повторяется, из Совиньона что сделают? Люмпенник?

----------


## Antique

> Некоторых улиц Самопомощи, как таковых, уже нет, а адреса остались - например, Кленовая 2 и Кленовая 2а. На карте города есть и улица Тополёвая (не та, что на Таирова), но, адресов по ней, вроде как, уже не осталось.


 Тополёвая давным давно переименована в Тополёвый пер., чтобы не путали с Тополёвой на Таирова. По нему есть один дом за ВнешТоргбанком (УкрЭксИмбанком)

----------


## forstrat

> Тополёвая давным давно переименована в Тополёвый пер., чтобы не путали с Тополёвой на Таирова. По нему есть один дом за ВнешТоргбанком (УркЭксИмбанком)


 Ну, тут такое... 2ГИС по прежнему утверждает, что это улица, но, да! - показывает 17 номер за банком. Гугл же называет переулком, но, 17 номер приписывает к Говорова. Видимо, оба врут в разные стороны.

----------


## Ranke

> Тополёвая давным давно переименована в Тополёвый пер., чтобы не путали с Тополёвой на Таирова. По нему есть один дом за ВнешТоргбанком (УркЭксИмбанком)


  ул. Тополевая, 17 (1997 год)

 ул. Тополевая, 1-А >>> пер.Тополевый, 1-А (2017 год)

Процесс переименования идет прямо сейчас.
Улицы нет как таковой. Изветвленный участок
порванный на неравные части улицей Черняховского.
Интересно, что домик-редакции газеты "Слово" по ул.Тополевой, 10
также является в прошлом коттеджем "Самопомощи". Правда сильно перестроенный. Несколько лет назад задавались этим вопросом на форуме 
Домики №9, 7, 5 (и снесенные №3 и №1) по пер. Тополевому
более поздней постройки - послевоенной.
Новый дом - ж/к "Сады Семирамиды" строится на их месте, возле ООШ№38
Адрес участка его аккуратно изменен (см. документ)

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Спасибо! Очень познавательно!
> 
> На одной из фото видна жд-ветка, шедшая на 8ю фонтана. Вообще, судя по фото, трамвай ходил ранее практически вплотную к посёлку. Соответственно, полотно переносили. В каком году, не подскажете?
> 
> Некоторых улиц Самопомощи, как таковых, уже нет, а адреса остались - например, Кленовая 2 и Кленовая 2а. На карте города есть и улица Тополёвая (не та, что на Таирова), но, адресов по ней, вроде как, уже не осталось.
> .
> Интересно, в связи с тем, что история повторяется, из Совиньона что сделают? Люмпенник?


 В 50-60 годы нумерация домов поселка Самопомощь была сквозной, о есть не было улиц с одинаковыми номерами домов. Позже произошла перенумерация, часть улиц исчезла, поскольку их дома получили адреса по соседним, более крупным магистралям, часть снесена и застроена. В результате остались Кленовая и Тополевая, которым сделали привычную нумерацию.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

спасибо, очень интересно про "Самопомощь"! А есть ли какие сведения про ул. Педагогическую (о санатории, что там располагался) и, к примеру, про этот одноэтажный особняк (простите, не получается перевернуть)?

----------


## Antique

> спасибо, очень интересно про "Самопомощь"! А есть ли какие сведения про ул. Педагогическую (о санатории, что там располагался) и, к примеру, про этот одноэтажный особняк (простите, не получается перевернуть)?


 По дачным местностям в основном никаких сведений нет, так как нет актуальных карт местности. В начале ХХ века участки сильно дробились, но никто не занимался обновлением в этом отношении городских планов, а каких-то адресов тут не было. Архитекторы, когда составляли прошения для домовладельцев, то указывали максимум улицу или станцию. В Советское время до войны наверное мало что изменилось, так как те же санатории, например, указывались без точных адресов.

Название Педагогическая появилось до революции, но мне встретилось в прошениях лишь один раз.

----------


## Richard

> На одной из фото видна жд-ветка, шедшая на 8ю фонтана. Вообще, судя по фото, трамвай ходил ранее практически вплотную к посёлку. Соответственно, полотно переносили. В каком году, не подскажете?


 Сомневаюсь, что трамвай переносили. По крайней мере остатки ж/д ветки до сих пор можно обнаружить на 4-й станции БФ, перед заправкой АВИАС. Просто когда делали Сегедскую, ее продлили по левую сторону трамвайных рельсов, а Фонтанская дорога осталась по правой

----------


## forstrat

> Сомневаюсь, что трамвай переносили. По крайней мере остатки ж/д ветки до сих пор можно обнаружить на 4-й станции БФ, перед заправкой АВИАС. Просто когда делали Сегедскую, ее продлили по левую сторону трамвайных рельсов, а Фонтанская дорога осталась по правой


 Я не вижу места для дороги между, грубо говоря, забором и трамваем. Потому и интересуюсь.

З.Ы. - забор стоит примерно на том месте, где сейчас заканчивается тротуар. Следовательно, нужно вместить три полосы и ещё полосу для остановки на трамвайных путях. У меня визуально как то не помещается. Может, перспектива обманывает, но, вряд ли. 
З.Ы.З.Ы. - хотя, вероятно, я не прав. Ширина полосы движения - от 3,75 до 3 метров. Возмём минимум - 3 метра. Три полосы - 9 метров + притрамвайная земля (не знаю, как эта штука правильно называется)) - 2 м, судя по пропорциям. Тротуар - на взгляд, метра 4 до здания. Получаем от путей до здания - примерно 15 метров. Длина бордюрного камня по ГОСТу - 1м. Не думаю, что в 65м году была другая величина. Считаем камни, лежащие почти впритык к рельсу. До перспективы продолжения забора - 8 камней, то есть, от рельса до забора - 8 метров. Было ли 7 метров от забора до дома, по фото сказать тяжело, но, это вполне возможно. Учитывая то, что трамвайные пути и далее идут себе прямёхонько, то, вряд ли их, действительно, переносили. Следовательно, версия пана Ричарда, вероятно, верна.

https://www.google.com.ua/maps/@46.4...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## Ranke

> По дачным местностям в основном никаких сведений нет, так как нет актуальных карт местности. В начале ХХ века участки сильно дробились, но никто не занимался обновлением в этом отношении городских планов, а каких-то адресов тут не было...


 Карты-планы есть )
В доступе их нет (
 ~1910 К.Висковский
Черноморское побережье. Дача Маразли-Швейцария

 В.П.Нетребский- ул. Тенистая
Тот самый квадрат-участок...

----------


## Antique

> Карты-планы есть )
> В доступе их нет (


 По крайней мере один план по состоянию на допустим 1910 год. Конкретно по данному участку там указан владелец, но участки и после составления плана продолжают дробиться. В этом суть проблемы. Вот например по плану побережья Швейцария владельцев подающих прошения на постройки проблематично найти, так как фамилии из документов в основном не встречаются на плане.

Кстати, непонятно прав ли Нетребский на счёт участка Пискорского. Нетребский настолько часто ошибается, что нужно проверять чуть ли не каждое его слово. К тому же непонятно, на какой план он ориентировался, вдруг он описывает положение дел до постройки здания.

----------


## Ranke

> По крайней мере один план по состоянию на допустим 1910 год. Конкретно по данному участку там указан владелец, но участки и после составления плана продолжают дробиться.
> 
> Кстати, непонятно прав ли Нетребский на счёт участка Пискорского. Нетребский настолько часто ошибается, что нужно проверять чуть ли не каждое его слово. К тому же непонятно, на какой план он ориентировался, вдруг он описывает положение дел до постройки здания.


 Это всё понятно  Если не искать и не верить, то шансов 
на поиск и не будет. Все источники хороши (никто ведь не говорит не проверять и не перепроверять) и карты, зачастую, дают очень даже полезную
 информацию. 



Поменяйте, пожалуйста, местами ><
Школа глухонемых
Шуваловский приют

----------


## Antique

> Это всё понятно  Если не искать и не верить, то шансов 
> на поиск и не будет. Все источники хороши (никто ведь не говорит не проверять и не перепроверять) и карты, зачастую, дают очень даже полезную
>  информацию. 
> 
> 
> 
> Поменяйте, пожалуйста, местами ><
> Школа глухонемых
> Шуваловский приют


 Спасибо. Весьма интересный план. А по Ватманскому переулку и 1-3 Водопроводным нет ли указания владельцев?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> По крайней мере остатки ж/д ветки до сих пор можно обнаружить на 4-й станции БФ, перед заправкой АВИАС.


 *Richard*
Хотелось бы увидеть. У вас есть фото?

----------


## Richard

> *Richard*
> Хотелось бы увидеть. У вас есть фото?


 Нету фото, к сожалению. Там справа от въезда на заправку пару лет назад проводились какие-то земляные работы, вскрыли асфальт на тротуаре, а под ним лежат остатки деревянных шпал, рельс уже не было. Я так понимаю, что ветка шла аккурат по существующему тротуару, вдоль ограды Кадетского корпуса.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

"Парк", который я по традиции всегда продолжал и продолжаю называть "Еврейским", не смотря на снос там кладбища и полуофициальное его сейчас упоминание, как, так называемый "артиллерийский", где в далёком детстве мы с батей часто там гуляли ещё до сноса кладбища, и он ещё пытался читать надписи на Иврите (думая, что это Идиш, может, так оно и было: Идиш еврейскими иероглифами), так как мы жили тогда неподалёку по Черноморской дороге в доме 11.



> Мемориал, парк или зловещий пустырь: во что превратилось бывшее еврейское кладбище?


 http://odessa-life.od.ua/article/cit...koe-kladbishhe




> 


 А вот тут как раз и видно, почему то место у Парашютной улицы, напротив нашего дома (Черноморская дорога 11) на моей уже памяти называлось "Орликов двор".
На схеме краешком слева хорошо видно то место, где  примыкает Парашютная улица к Черноморской дороге -- так мне с детства дороги эти места! Сколько раз мы по Парашютной ходили в кино в Аврору -- не счесть, а на торцевой стене кладбища, где сейчас калитка, у трамвайной остановки "улица Парашютная", всегда была афиша кинотеатра Аврора!
(По аналогии с "Еврейским парком", мы в своём семейном кругу никакого "брэуса" не признаём, а Парашютная улица, с которой связано как минимум три поколения нашего рода, всегда у нас остаётся таковой!)

----------


## forstrat

> http://odessa-life.od.ua/article/cit...koe-kladbishhe


 Отличное место. С детства там лазаю. Ну, конечно, если боятся бомжей или, о ужас! - штырей из земли торчащих, то да, делать там нечего. И журналистам верить - себя не уважать.

----------


## mega-valet

> Отличное место. С детства там лазаю. Ну, конечно, если боятся бомжей или, о ужас! - штырей из земли торчащих, то да, делать там нечего. И журналистам верить - себя не уважать.


 Это все для пиару, для пиару. Чем зловещее, тем больше народу!

----------


## mega-valet

> Первое точно встречалось. Нынешняя комендатура на Армейской (или нет уже?)


 Еще да. Возле нее сейчас деревянную церковть возводят. УПЦ, кажись.

----------


## doc-men

> Еще да. Возле нее сейчас деревянную церковть возводят. УПЦ, кажись.


 ПЦУ.

----------


## Ranke

1918

----------


## Ranke

> Понятно где Вы бегали - подтрибунные помещения (1465 кв.м.).
> Конечно они на уровне футбольного поля. См. на схеме - 1.
> 
> А я говорю за другой объект - подземную беговую дорожку- манеж 
> (680 кв.м., потолки 3 метра). См. на схеме - 2.
> 
> Есть одна мысль  Это сооружение 1952 года постройки.
> Военные могли ее построить на базе подвалов/погребов
> Калинкинского пивоваренного товарищества, 
> которое здесь располагалось до революции.


 Вложение 12463659

Довелось побывать на стене зала спортивной гимнастики СКА, который сейчас капитально ремонтируется (пер. Сельскохозяйственный, 2/ул. Пироговская)



Но самое интересное ждало не внизу, а под ним...
Подтвердилась информация из газетной заметки 1952 года. Это очень большое (>1000кв.м.) подземное сооружение, разделенное на сектора с высотой потолков ~4метра. Побегать по дорожке не удалось (увы, не было ласт, фонаря и каски). Думаю, оно так и не было востребовано в предполагаемом спортивном ключе. А происхождение его скорей всего то, что это осталось от предыдущего большого хозяина участка.   






> ...
> По п.6.
> Никакой *подземной* беговой дорожки там не было !!! ...


  Бывает, что нам кажется больше, чем мы знаем. Теория и практика.

----------


## bibliofil

В 1987 я ходил  в открытый бассейн СКА.
Потом там был дельфинарий вроде....




> *Ranke* : 
> из газетной заметки 1952 года
> -----------------------------------------------
> Новое спортивное сооружение 
> В Одессе заканчивается строительство нового спортивного сооружения на Пироговской улице. Это будет один из самых благоустроенных стадионов нашего города, отвечающий современным спортивным требованиям.
> Трибуны нового стадиона вмещают свыше 10.000 зрителей. Уже готовы беговые дорожки, легкоатлетические секторы, тренировочные площадки. Оборудованы душевые и раздевалки.
> За северным трибунами сооружен бассейн 	длиной в 25 метров и глубиной 4,5 метра. Над бассейном устанавливается вышка для прыжков в воду.
> Для тренировки и соревнований легкоатлетов в зимних условиях построен подземный спортивный зал, где оборудована гаревая беговая дорожка. Таким образом, спортсмены смогут здесь повышать свое мастерство круглый год.
> 9 августа в Одессе открывается всеармейская спартакиада, в которой примут участие мастера и заслуженные мастера спорта, чемпионы и рекордсмены Советского Союза. Соревнования будут происходить на четырех стадионах города, в том числе и на новом стадионе.
> -------------------------------------


 Кстати, ни слова что  стадион относится к СКА.

----------


## bibliofil

Кстати, книга  Малахова и Степаненко  в частично открытом доступе

https://books.google.com.ua/books?id=gU1Ui7l_2n4C&printsec=frontcover&hl=ru#v=onepage&q&f=false

----------


## Ranke

> В 1987 я ходил  в открытый бассейн СКА.
> Потом там был дельфинарий вроде....
> Кстати, ни слова что  стадион относится к СКА.


 В 1987 году Вам удалось поплавать в круглогодичном бассейне СКА >>> №2 (50мХ20м)
*строился на месте спортивной площадки (ручной мяч) за вышкой для прыжков бассейна №1. И было это в 1979 году. Вышку пришлось убрать, так как не хватало места. Кроме этого было построено и здание вдоль по С-хоз. переулку с помещениями по обслуживанию обеих бассейнов. 

 бассейн №2 СКА 

 бассейн №1 СКА
В заметке 1952 года - речь именно о нём.

Вот в нем-то (с глубиной 4,5м!) и делал первые шаги наш дельфинарий (2002-2005). До переезда в новое здание-комплекс на Ланжероне. Этот бассейн (№1 СКА) и сейчас функционирует- млекопитающие плавают, кормятся рыбкой...


Догадайтесь к кому и зачем машинка приехала.

----------


## Ranke

> Кстати, книга  Малахова и Степаненко  в частично открытом доступе
> https://books.google.com.ua/books?id=gU1Ui7l_2n4C&printsec=frontcover&hl=ru#v=onepage&q&f=false


 Читайте, пожалуйста, все книги!

----------


## Ranke

Тыкните, пожалуйста, на место по обсуждению фото - окт. 1965 года 
трамвай/рельсы/коттедж

На втором плане коттедж "Самопомощь"
ул .Фонтанская д-га, 31
ул. Перекопской дивизии, 31
1965 - ул. Перекопской дивизии, 10б
1963 - ул. Прямая 10*

Там, где идет разбор по рельсам
и, возможному, их переносу.

----------


## forstrat

> Тыкните, пожалуйста, на место по обсуждению фото - окт. 1965 года 
> трамвай/рельсы/коттедж
> 
> На втором плане коттедж "Самопомощь"
> ул .Фонтанская д-га, 31
> ул. Перекопской дивизии, 31
> 1965 - ул. Перекопской дивизии, 10б
> 1963 - ул. Прямая 10*
> 
> ...


 http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=71819649&viewfull=1#post71819649 - вот здесь я начал бубнить) и далее по теме. (если вы говорили об указании на это, конечно)

----------


## Ranke

> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=71819649&viewfull=1#post71819649 - вот здесь я начал...


 Да, пост видел, читал. Спасибо!
Есть люди, которые плотно занимаются историей транспорта, в частности трамваев.
Хотелось бы услышать от них. Не думаю, чтобы такая фотка могла пройти мимо обсуждения.

Современное расстояние от крайней правой (в сторону центра) рельсы до дома- 23 метра. Фото подталкивает на мысль, что рельсы расположены там, где сейчас Фонтанская дорога, а современное расположение рельсового полотна несколько левее по картинке.

1965 год  адрес-подпись, коттеджный домик "Самопомощи"
Все указывает, на вроде бы понятное место. 
Кстати, в эти годы и строилась Сегедская. И версия Richardа с прокладкой правой части дороги от рельс более чем логична.

Еще, возможно, в это время трамвайное полотно обновляли.
_"На улицах Одессы появились отличные легкие, бесшумные трамваи, которые заслуженно обратили на себя внимание горожан. Это вагоны производства наших друзей из Чехословацкой социалистической республики. В нынешнем году город получит 50 таких вагонов. Уже прибыло тридцать. После заводской отладки и испытаний все они выйдут на маршрут №18- пл.Октябрьской революции-16-я станция Большого Фонтана, который станет скоростным"_ сентябрь, 1966 года

Trs, прошу написать по вопросу.

----------


## Ranke

Будущий "Экипаж" 
Домофото >>>

 источник
ул. Студенческая (Новинского), 10

----------


## forstrat

> Да, пост видел, читал. Спасибо!
> 
> 
> Современное расстояние от крайней правой (в сторону центра) рельсы до дома- 23 метра. Фото подталкивает на мысль, что рельсы расположены там, где сейчас Фонтанская дорога, а современное расположение рельсового полотна несколько левее по картинке.


 Если расстояние от здания до рельса 23 метра, то, всё же, тогда склоняюсь к мысли, что был какой то перенос линии.



Проводим линии по забору и по бордюру, соединяем в перспективе, опять таки, считаем камни. Один камень - один метр. Теперь в той же перспективе прибавьте ещё 15 метров (В уме. Не стал рисовать, чтоб не раздувать фото и не мельчить). С расположением дома визуально как то не очень стыкуется. 
Но, это всё мои инсинюации и интересно проведённое время, а, всё же, хочется услышать начальника транспортного цеха.

----------


## Richard

> Да, пост видел, читал. Спасибо!
> Есть люди, которые плотно занимаются историей транспорта, в частности трамваев.
> Хотелось бы услышать от них. Не думаю, чтобы такая фотка могла пройти мимо обсуждения.
> 
> Современное расстояние от крайней правой (в сторону центра) рельсы до дома- 23 метра. Фото подталкивает на мысль, что рельсы расположены там, где сейчас Фонтанская дорога, а современное расположение рельсового полотна несколько левее по картинке.
> 
> 1965 год  адрес-подпись, коттеджный домик "Самопомощи"
> Все указывает, на вроде бы понятное место. 
> Кстати, в эти годы и строилась Сегедская. И версия Richardа с прокладкой правой части дороги от рельс более чем логична.
> ...


 Спросил у тестя, он всю жизнь прожил в домах возле артучилища, на 4-й. Говорит, что трамвайное полотно таки не трогали. Единственной место, где его немного подправили - это зигзаг на 2-й фонтана. Когда прокладывали Сегедскую, повалили забор, что шел от 4-й станции до 5-й и отделял коттеджи самопомощи от трамвая. Кусок этого забора как раз виден на фото. Кроме того, повырубали все деревья. За счет куска придомовой территории коттеджей и срубленных деревьев сделали три полосы продолжения Сегедской до 5-й станции. Фонтанскую дорогу в этом районе так же не меняли, единственное, что убрали - это второй глухой забор, что отделял артучилище от улицы. Его снесли и оставили только нынешний.

----------


## Trs

Не располагаю точными сведениями, но очень сомневаюсь, что пути перемещались на целых 9 метров в сторону. Проезжая часть, мне кажется, на месте полосы с деревьями, забора и территории, прилегающей к дому.

----------


## doc-men

Да и не логично было  бы предполагать перенос, его пришлось бы делать на всём протяжении от третьей станции БФ аж до девятой либо делать зигзаг где-нибудь.

----------


## Ranke

> Спросил у тестя, он всю жизнь прожил в домах возле артучилища, на 4-й. Говорит, что трамвайное полотно таки не трогали. Единственной место, где его немного подправили - это зигзаг на 2-й фонтана. Когда прокладывали Сегедскую, повалили забор, что шел от 4-й станции до 5-й и отделял коттеджи самопомощи от трамвая. Кусок этого забора как раз виден на фото. Кроме того, повырубали все деревья. За счет куска придомовой территории коттеджей и срубленных деревьев сделали три полосы продолжения Сегедской до 5-й станции. Фонтанскую дорогу в этом районе так же не меняли, единственное, что убрали - это второй глухой забор, что отделял артучилище от улицы. Его снесли и оставили только нынешний.


 


> Не располагаю точными сведениями, но очень сомневаюсь, что пути перемещались на целых 9 метров в сторону. Проезжая часть, мне кажется, на месте полосы с деревьями, забора и территории, прилегающей к дому.


 


> Да и не логично было  бы предполагать перенос, его пришлось бы делать на всём протяжении от третьей станции БФ аж до девятой либо делать зигзаг где-нибудь.


 Спасибо, значит фотка иллюзорна. Трамвай большой, коттедж маленький.
Значит правую часть сделали на месте тратуара и полосы с деревьями, под самые домики. 



 1920-е

 СШ№84

Тогда подскажите, что за рельсы проходят на переднем плане прямо по дороге на первом фото? Не основная пара, где стоит человек. Остатки парового трамвая?

----------


## Киров

Железная дорога.

----------


## forstrat

> Вложение 13017017Железная дорога.


 Интересно, откуда это "захватчики" везли по этой ветке трактора эти совершенно на тот момент для европы убогие? С 8й фонтана?

----------


## Antique

> Тогда подскажите, что за рельсы проходят на переднем плане прямо по дороге на первом фото? Не основная пара, где стоит человек. Остатки парового трамвая?


 Был путь для подвоза боеприпасов на береговую батарею на 8-й станции.

----------


## Ranke

> Был путь для подвоза боеприпасов на береговую батарею на 9-й станции.


 Спасибо! Вспомнил, что уже где-то на форуме поднимали эту тему.
Нашел (к сожалению, автор не представился) материал (2014год) по теме:
От Куликового поля до Большого Фонтана (I часть)
От Куликового поля до Большого Фонтана (II часть)

_"В 30-е годы вдоль Среднефонтанской дороги была проложена параллельная железная дорога на 8-ю станцию Фонтана. По ней доставлялись материалы для строительства береговой обороны — самой южной точки т.н. «Линии Сталина». Напомню, что тогда государственная граница проходила в 40 км от города. В отличие от Белоруссии, где Линия Сталина была уничтожена до войны, в Одессе ее объекты были сохранены, что позволило держать оборону города 73 дня и отойти только после того, как Манштейн сходу ворвался в  Крым. Железная дорога была разобрана в начале 50-х годов, но в 1944 видно что она использовалась как отстойный путь."_

плюс материал "В Одессе собирают информацию о самой старой береговой батарее" Думская от 13 мая 2017

Думаю, что строительство жд ветки было произведено все-таки  в 1920-е
И еще вопрос, как тогда осуществлялось движение по улице? Рельсы ЖД посередине дороги, трамвайное полотно рядом. Разобрали все только в 50-е...

----------


## Киров

Походу,хотели сбросить под откос весь состав...к идренифени...как наши сделали в 41-ом.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

походу на 13-й Фонтана демонтируют кафе, участвовавшее в съемках фильма "У нас новенькая" в 77м году

----------


## Ranke

> спасибо, очень интересно про "Самопомощь"! А есть ли какие сведения про ул. Педагогическую (о санатории, что там располагался) и, к примеру, про этот одноэтажный особняк (простите, не получается перевернуть)?


 Да, удалось выяснить владельца участка (на момент времени ~1910), на котором этот домик стоит - ул.Педагогическая, 13

 ~1910



Некто - *Кулеман.*

Не его ли владения

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

да, это оно! Спасибо большое!

----------


## Antique

Вся Одесса 1914 - упоминается Оскар Августович Кулеман, Новая ул., 10. Владелец или работник склада земледельческих орудий (на Божакина, 26 был участок Фрейданка и Кулемана они же владели складом).

*добавление:*
А участок принадлежал Алексею Петровичу Кулеману. ФИО, если известна фамилия, во многих случаях возможно найти в списке участков по улицам во "Всей Одессе", так как там многие владельцы там упоминаются, но в не слишком понятной очерёдности.

----------


## Ranke

Наверное, доводилось читать статью-исследование (02/2014) Александра Вельможко в "Южном Курьере" - по истории дома Папудова. Конечно, рассказывая про дом, не упомянуть о Вере Холодной нельзя. 

_"В доме Папудова жило множество замечательных людей. И самой известной из них оказалась звезда немого кино Вера Холодная, умершая 16 февраля 1919 года в одной из квартир дома Папудова от "испанки" - косившего людей в 1918-1919 гг. гриппа. Жила она здесь совсем недолго - всего восемь последних дней своей жизни. Сюда она переехала, уже будучи тяжело больной, из холодной и неотапливаемой гостиницы "Бристоль"."_

Вместе с тем, описывая известных жильцов дома, можно было бы в рамках краеведения упомянуть еще об одной исторической личности, которая волею судьбы режиссера Сергея Урсуляка стала известна современникам. Я о прототипе Давида Марковича.

Попалась на глаза недавняя (12.2018) статья Александра Бабича в ФБ, посвященная некоторым материалам из жизни Курлянда Д.М. и определению адреса, по которому он жил.

Александ Бабич в частности пишет:
_"Тут совершенно случайно прилетел из Питера телефонный справочник Одессы за 1948 год. А там точный адрес Курлянда Д.М. Того самого, который потом стал прототипом Гоцмана."_  Фото обложки прилагается, как и страница с абонентом на имя Курлянда Д.М.

? Странно, какое отношение имеет *справочник ОГТС за 1948 год*, оцифрованный и выложенный в общий доступ национальной библиотекой США много лет назад, к Питеру.

К слову, адрес проживания Курлянда Давида Марковича из телефонного справочника 1948 года был обыгран в загадке (№75 от 16/08/2014 года) на ОФ  Так же он неизменно фигурирует и в справочниках за 1963 и 1975-е годы. Что говорит о том, что человеку, не было смысла скрывать свой адрес проживания.

----------


## Antique

Много есть ещё не "обработанных" адресов лежащих на поверхности. Это может и открытие, но относительно лёгкое.

На счёт путеводителя - вертел в руках, он в основном по персоналиям. Может и к лучшему, так как если бы там были даты, владельцы, архитекторы из списка памятников, то книга содержала бы изрядную долю дезинформации. Но некоторые адреса мне показались подозрительными, (например дом мог быть построен позже, чем в нём проживала персона). Но не имея книги на руках проверить не берусь. Припоминаю только дом Долинко на Запорожской, 22, где в путеводителе не указан владелец, а вместо этого упомянуто некое заведение, которое очевидно не находилось в этом здании, начатом постройкой не позднее октября 1913.

Ко всему, я в путеводителе обнаружил свою фотографию с Викимапии, которая опубликована в нарушение лицензии Creative Commons и Викимапии. То есть каких либо ссылок и ника там нет.

----------


## Ranke

> Много есть ещё не "обработанных" адресов лежащих на поверхности. Это может и открытие, но относительно лёгкое.


 Смотря что считать открытием, насколько значимым. И для кого  



 ВО_1914

_"В 1908 году в училище В.А. Жуковского преподавали: русский язык – Стаменов В.Г.; математику – коллежский асессор Григорий Назарович Саргиджанц (незадолго до этого служивший преподавателем математики в Полтавской губернии) и Сидоров Павел Георгиевич; естественные науки – Синозерский Михаил Александрович (1869-?), служивший также в Одесском коммерческом училище, автор вышедших в Одессе учебника «Систематический ход качественного химического анализа» и книги «Япония, Корея, Квандунская область и их обитатели»; историю преподавала М.И. Валуца; 
немецкий язык – М.Р. Дидерихс и А.Р. Фот"_ источник

----------


## Ranke

*Будьте любезны,* напишите в комментарий
на свежее сообщение Самуила Московского (группа Одесские Краеведы. Группа В. П. Нетребского)



что найденный кирпич с клеймом "Л.Ф." скорей всего принадлежит
владельцу завода на Жеваховой горе - Фельдзеру Льву Тимофеевичу.

 из коллекции В.Смирнова



*СПАСИБО!*

----------


## savoy_

Фото (с видом на поселок) с иного ракурса.

----------


## Viktoz

> Фото (с видом на поселок) с иного ракурса.


 Это 4-я Фонтана. Кадетский корпус

----------


## Antique

> Это 4-я Фонтана. Кадетский корпус


 От кадетского корпуса тут забор и плац.

----------


## doc-men

Не припоминаю такой фотографии на форуме. Взято здесь

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да, удалось выяснить владельца участка (на момент времени ~1910), на котором этот домик стоит - ул.Педагогическая, 13
> 
>  ~1910
> 
> 
> 
> Некто - *Кулеман.*
> 
> Не его ли владения


 Сейчас продается.

----------


## Ranke

> Санаторий и вилла доктора Амброжевича на Куяльнике.


 
домофото >>>

----------


## Ranke

> А также можно полистать кадры со стадиона.
> Кстати, именно в 1958 году он назывался "Авангард"
> перед этим - центральный стадион «Пищевик»
> после этого - центральный стадион «Черноморского морского пароходства»
> 
> В конце 50-х уже была
>  1959г
> 
> Расположение относительно стадиона:
> ...


 Попался кадр. На 1975 год еще стояла

----------


## Ranke

> Да, проверил. Числился холодильник
> 
> Вложение 12458491 Вложение 12458405 1939


 



домофото >>> Портовый холодильник (1927г)

----------


## Ranke

Картинка конечно так себе, но место легко узнаваемо.
Николаевская дорога,  301 >>> 
Николаевская дорога,  299 >>>
Николаевская дорога,  295 >>>

----------


## Antique

> Картинка конечно так себе, но место легко узнаваемо.


 А что за источник такой интересный?

----------


## Ranke

> У меня вопрос по спасательным станциям.
> "Приёмный покой на окончании Платоновского мола", о котором шла речь в описании выше. Плюс подробно строение описано на домофото. На известной фотографии сделанной с большого расстояния виден шпиль у него с большой фигурой напоминающей ангела. Что на самом деле это может быть?


 


> Мне кажется это металлическая ферма с прожекторами или навигационными знаками.


 Нашел фото подтверждающее Ваше предположение.
Спасибо!

----------


## Ranke

> А что за источник такой интересный?

----------


## Antique

А, понятно. Я заглядывал в эту книгу в наличествующем в интернете варианте и кажется эти иллюстрации не видел.

А вообще у вас хороший экземпляр, впервые вижу эту книгу в суперобложке. Обычно продаются без неё.

----------


## Ranke

> 1939
> 
> Ранее уже касались здания на территории детсада №4.
> по Французскому б-ру 17а.
> 
>  Госпитальный пер., 4
> 
> До войны там был штаб *МПВО*?


 


> Точно помню мемуары местных жильцов, которых выселили отсюда до войны военные - штаб расположился в нескольких особняках по переулку, а на сам особняк претендовали начальник штаба Толмачёв и комиссар Воробьёв.
> 
> Павлов И. И. Потерянные поколения. – СПб., 2005


 Весной прошлого года обсуждали военных, которые заняли особняк/особняки по Госпитальному переулку, 4 (сейчас территория детсада №4 - Французский б-р, 17а)

Согласно плану города начала XX века
участок с данным строением был по адресу Госпитальный пер., 13
И в момент времени принадлежал "Вольской". Здесь информация совпадает
с заполненной карточкой на домофото >>>  Информацию по военным (штаб МПВО) также добавил.
 ~1910

----------


## Ranke

Не в тему по архитектуре и владельцам участков, но все же. Любопытное наблюдение.
Из мемуаров И.И.Павлова "Потерянные поколения." – СПб., 2005, которые Вы,
уважаемый Antique, привели, находим такие строки:



Взяв известный фотокадр 1944 года и выстроив на нем нехитрую линию через здания по ул.Канатной, 101 и ул. Пироговской 7/9 к.3 к морю, можно обнаружить тот самый тополь-исполин, о котором рассказывает И.И. Павлов в своих детских воспоминаниях. Очень похоже на то, что рос на территории нынешнего детского садика №4. 

Хорошо видно, что дерево доминирует над основными невысокими постройками.
Конечно, не 50 метров и не многовековой, но вполне вероятно, что родом с середины XIX века. Участок тогда был еще, конечно, не за Ждановой.

----------


## Ranke

Открытки (и литография) известные и не очень
в большом разрешении

1 альбом  >>>
2 альбом  >>>
3 альбом >>>
4 альбом >>>
5 альбом >>>

----------


## Ranke

Помогите с информацией по заводу. Обратился автор фото.
ул. Утёсова, 15 >>>

----------


## Antique

> Помогите с информацией по заводу. Обратился автор фото.
> ул. Утёсова, 15 >>>


 Фабрика упоиминается только в 1906 году, то есть в ВО/1907. С 1907 года в дальнейшем упоминается только фабрика Лейба Рубина на Жуковского, 17. Но в ВО ОН/1914 в пофамильном списке упомянут А. Б. Рубин по Треугольному пер., 15 - фабрика штор, в также Л. Рубин по ЖУковского 17 - фабрика штор. Сомневаюсь, что существовали две фабрики единовременно, так как в списке предприятий в указанный период упоминается только одна из них. Возможно, что у А. и Л. Рубина было общее дело, но в названии фигурировал только один из них.

Лично я не встречал шильдиков "Абрам Рубин", а только Л. Рубин, причём здания возникли в 1910-х годах.

----------


## forstrat

> Открытки (и литография) известные и не очень
> в большом разрешении


 На одной из открыток про Отраду увидел следуещее:  

Что то сродни мосту, такому, довольно капитальному - это раз.  Какая то ячеистая структура - это два. Кто то что то знает об этих объектах?

----------


## Ranke

> Фабрика упоиминается только в 1906 году...
> Лично я не встречал шильдиков "Абрам Рубин", а только Л. Рубин, причём здания возникли в 1910-х годах.


 Спасибо! Отписал.

Еще вопрос. Подскажите есть какие-то исследования по дому на 
улице Литературной, 16?

----------


## Ranke

> На одной из открыток про Отраду увидел следуещее:  
> ...
> Что то сродни мосту, такому, довольно капитальному - это раз.  Какая то ячеистая структура - это два. Кто то что то знает об этих объектах?


 В верхней левой части снимка два рядом расположенных высоких объекта. Церковь по Удельному пер. и тополь-великан по Госпитальному пер.. Писал о них выше.

Обведенные Вами объекты технического характера - берегоукрепительные сооружения. Подпорная стена с контрфорсами, чтобы дачи по Мукачевскому переулку да улице Отрадной вниз не сползли ) 100 лет прошло, а тема актуальности не теряет

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо! Отписал.
> 
> Еще вопрос. Подскажите есть какие-то исследования по дому на 
> улице Литературной, 16?


 Лично мне в архиве по поводу Ралли ничего не попадалось. Но если участок был разделён под дачную застройку, то владелец мог быть иным. То что в списке памятников указан архитектор Ландесман не обязательно установлено документально, эта запись происходит то ли из 1980-х то ли из 90-х, когда могли записать архитектора только по предположению. Причём обычно предположения их не подтверждаются и отсюда имеем объекты с "от фонаря" указанными авторами. В общем по поводу Ландесмана я сомневаюсь.

То есть о существовании каких-то выявленных сведений по поводу конкретно данного здания я сильно сомневаюсь. По этому, если у вас есть какие-то данные, то вы будете первым. 

Я вписал в карточку Ралли только потому, что по планам города это как будто здание на его участке. Но само по себе оно имеет слишгком небольшие размеры, вход только с обратной стороны, хотя для такого участка удобно было бы сделать два входа или хотя бы с боку. По этому мне кажется, что сам по себе участок относящися конкретно к данному зданию имел гораздо меньшие размеры с подъездом с юга или севера. Даже без разделения существовала практика сдачи частей участка только в аренду без отчуждения собственности при этом владелец участка мог разрешить строительство здания для лица взявшего участок в аренду. Такой случай точно имел место на Французском бульваре.

----------


## forstrat

> В верхней левой части снимка два рядом расположенных высоких объекта. Церковь по Удельному пер. и тополь-великан по Госпитальному пер.. Писал о них выше.
> 
> Обведенные Вами объекты технического характера - берегоукрепительные сооружения. Подпорная стена с контрфорсами, чтобы дачи по Мукачевскому переулку да улице Отрадной вниз не сползли ) 100 лет прошло, а тема актуальности не теряет


 Спасибо! 
Интересно, они полностью не сохранились, или, их как то куда то в бытность закопали при работах в 60е? Ежели эти сооружения были с умом построены, то, уж в районе Мукачевского они не должны были чему то там мешать. На склонах в том районе, акромя одной лестницы, ничего толком нет.

----------


## V_efire

Простите что не в тему, но думаю тут знающие люди.
Гулял сегодня по Ильфа и Петрова , и увидел весьма необычное здание, обычная 9-ти этажка, у которой есть 1 или 2 непонятных нижних этажа и пристройка по которой доступ к подъездам, точнее парадным.

Скажите, что это за нижние этажи?

----------


## forstrat

> Простите что не в тему, но думаю тут знающие люди.
> Гулял сегодня по Ильфа и Петрова , и увидел весьма необычное здание, обычная 9-ти этажка, у которой есть 1 или 2 непонятных нижних этажа и пристройка по которой доступ к подъездам, точнее парадным.
> 
> Скажите, что это за нижние этажи?


 Советский паркинг

----------


## Antique

Просто въезд сейчас только с торца, а другие не используются. Освещается очень плохо - скупой кооператив.

----------


## V_efire

> Советский паркинг


  Нет, там внизу где якобы въезд, проем только для двери.

----------


## forstrat

На сколько я помню, там два таких дугообразных дома. Есть ли во втором такое же чудо - не припомню. С другой стороны дома этот паркинг, если мне память не изменяет, выглядит ещё монструознее. Ну, я, в силу гнустного характера, люблю брутализм)

----------


## Ranke

> Простите что не в тему, но думаю тут знающие люди.
> Гулял сегодня по Ильфа и Петрова , и увидел весьма необычное здание, обычная 9-ти этажка, у которой есть 1 или 2 непонятных нижних этажа и пристройка по которой доступ к подъездам, точнее парадным.
> Скажите, что это за нижние этажи?


 

19.09.2016
_"Корреспондент «Думской» Александр Гиманов побывал в самом сердце жилого массива имени известного винодела Василия Егоровича Таирова. В 80-е годы минувшего столетия здесь были построены единственные в Одессе экспериментальные высотные жилые дома с подземными паркингами!"_

Гуглите статью >>>:
Пульс Города на Таирова: советский подземный паркинг, амфитеатр из покрышек с подземной речкой и Мадонна степи.

О дворе между этими домами можно почитать тут и тут.

----------


## Ranke

источник

----------


## forstrat

> источник


 Конечно, Одессу построили славяне. Кто б это ещё мог быть? Но, попутно, что соответствует славянскому духу, они тихой сапой разобрали на сувениры аж 22 судна!

----------


## Antique

"2000 красивых домов" - шедеврально.

----------


## Jorjic

> А также можно полистать кадры со стадиона.
> Кстати, именно в 1958 году он назывался "Авангард"
> перед этим - центральный стадион «Пищевик»
> после этого - центральный стадион «Черноморского морского пароходства»
> В конце 50-х уже была
>  1959г


  Вот несколько фото из моего архива, связанные со стадионом и тем, что его окружало. Первое фото 1938 года, второе – 1950, третье вторая половина 50-х, ориентировочно 1957 год (видна вышка) и четвертое – середина 60-х (тоже видна парашютная вышка).

----------


## Ranke

> Вот несколько фото из моего архива, связанные со стадионом и тем, что его окружало. ... третье фото - вторая половина 50-х, ориентировочно 1957 год (видна вышка) и четвертое фото – середина 60-х (тоже видна парашютная вышка).
> №3 №4


 Спасибо, Георгий! Актуальная тема оказывается.

Совсем недавно на презентации новой книги в Литературном музее
Евгений Волокин (проект "Старая Одесса в фотографиях") говорил об отсутствии изображений нашей парашютной вышки:


_"...Забегая вперед, хочу обратиться к одесситам с просьбой помочь в создании книги о парке Шевченко и Ланжероне – нет ни одной фотографии парашютной вышки, ни одной фотографии танцплощадки, она же «бац-майдан», а также многого другого. Посмотрите в своих семейных архивах, кто-то же наверняка снимал в этих местах друзей, родных, девушек. Завтра об этом уже не будут помнить, эту память нужно сохранить», — сказал Евгений Волокин."_

По Вашему последнему кадру (№4- вид с моря) хорошо видно как она - парашютная вышка (~ 25м, вторая половина 1950-х) диссонировала со стелой памятника "Неизвестному матросу" (высотой 21м) 1960-й (закладка 1957-й).

----------


## mega-valet

> Простите что не в тему, но думаю тут знающие люди.
> Гулял сегодня по Ильфа и Петрова , и увидел весьма необычное здание, обычная 9-ти этажка, у которой есть 1 или 2 непонятных нижних этажа и пристройка по которой доступ к подъездам, точнее парадным.
> 
> Скажите, что это за нижние этажи?


 Однако, стильно. Модно, молодежно)

----------


## Ranke

Новый довоенный лабораторный корпус института 
инженеров связи. Был построен на территории храма
(справа от церкви). Бомбежку, судя по АФС_1944 пережил.
Здание зачем-то в последствии снесли.
Имел адрес - Старопортофранковская, 16

это здесь >>>



 1939

 источник
"1 февраля 1930 года произошло первое закрытие храма, в его здании разместился спортзал. Однако, в период румынской оккупации 1941-44 годов некоторые из одесских церквей открыли свои двери, среди них был и *храм Святителя Григория Богослова и Святой Мученицы Зои.* В мае 1961 года последовало второе закрытие храма, после чего его помещение было отдано под склад хладокомбината."

Дополнение:* интересные сообщения* по зданию с адресом по ул.Комсомольская, 16

----------


## Ranke

> Ещё Два столба с Тираспольского шоссе. 
> 
> Разместил -  Николай Степанов в группе Одесса, которую помню ФБ.


 Нашел, подготовил файл и разместил Ranke 28.07.2018 
на Одесском форуме в нашей теме "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять".

----------


## Ranke

Статья Александры Дедюлиной на сайте od.vgorode.ua
по ряду фактов из истории Ближних Мельниц.

 
Автор статьи промахнулся на несколько сот метров. 

 ~1911

Далее в статье читаем, что _"К югу от нынешней улицы Бреуса ранее были большие поместья. Так, Малиновский рынок построен на месте виллы Когоута, а новострои  в имениях Шретера."_

Опять мимо наша "малина" (рынок стройматериалов "Малиновский")
расположился аккурат на землях древесных питомников братьев Дайберъ

 источник

 1913 (фрагмент)

Дальше читать материал уже не хочется, т.к. надо
проверять каждый изложенный факт. А ведь можно (нужно!)
к публикации готовиться более тщательно 
Источников сейчас много.

Кстати, на фрагменте приведенной карты
обозначены "Пороховые погреба". Как понимаю,
они находились в области треугольника образованного
современными переулками Сурикова (1-й и 2-й).
Кто что знает, слышал? Ведь это угол "Стрельбищного поля".

----------


## Спокойствие

> Статья Александры Дедюлиной на сайте od.vgorode.ua
> по ряду фактов из истории Ближних Мельниц..


 

 После Войны, там находилась воинская часть.
 КПП было со стороны Парашютной.

----------


## Antique

Прямо уж виллы. Скорее просто хутора для сельхозпосадок, как у Дайбера. Участки таких размеров не покупаются исключительно для собственного проживания, тем более в такой - не дачной местности.

----------


## Ranke

> После Войны, там находилась воинская часть.
>  КПП было со стороны Парашютной.


 И до войны эта территория была закреплена за военными.
За исключением места, где в середине  30-х была построена
нынешняя школа №8 (ул. Бреуса, 59). Квадрат сильно пострадал во время ВОВ. 
Около 20-ти строений было уничтожено. Видимо знали и прицельно бомбили.
Остается вопрос по первоначальному предназначению 3-х этажных зданий по ул. Бреуса, 61/1 и 61/2.
Карточки на домофото по ним отсутствуют.


Надеюсь, месторасположение строительного рынка "Малиновский" понятно.

----------


## forstrat

> И до войны эта территория была закреплена за военными.
> За исключением места, где в середине  30-х была построена
> нынешняя школа №8 (ул. Бреуса, 59). Квадрат сильно пострадал во время ВОВ. 
> Около 20-ти строений было уничтожено. Видимо знали и прицельно бомбили.
> Остается вопрос по первоначальному предназначению 3-х этажных зданий по ул. Бреуса, 61/1 и 61/2.
> Карточки на домофото по ним отсутствуют.


 Логично предположить, что это дома для офицеров расположенной рядом части, выстроенные в послевоенные годы. Хотя, это всего лишь предположение.

----------


## Antique

> Логично предположить, что это дома для офицеров расположенной рядом части, выстроенные в послевоенные годы. Хотя, это всего лишь предположение.


 В довоенные годы. Я тоже думаю, что по крайней мере /2 - это ДОС, а /1 похоже на общежитие. 

После войны возможно долго дальше не строили. Но потом военные там целый микрорайон многоэтажек возвели.

----------


## Trs

В/ч была застроена в 1936–1941 гг., как утверждается в материалах к одному решению ГИК 1949 года.

----------


## makaceba

> И до войны эта территория была закреплена за военными.
> За исключением места, где в середине  30-х была построена
> нынешняя школа №8 (ул. Бреуса, 59). Квадрат сильно пострадал во время ВОВ. 
> Около 20-ти строений было уничтожено. Видимо знали и прицельно бомбили.
> Остается вопрос по первоначальному предназначению 3-х этажных зданий по ул. Бреуса, 61/1 и 61/2.
> Карточки на домофото по ним отсутствуют.
> 
> 
> Надеюсь, месторасположение строительного рынка "Малиновский" понятно.


  По воспоминаниям моей жены, краеведа Т. Донцовой:  Летом 1953г., когда мой отец был назначен командиром танкового батальона базировавшийся на Б. Мельницах(б. ул. Парашютная),нашу семью временно поселили в КРАСНОМ УГОЛКЕ солдатской казармы на территории части. Здание это располагалась на углу Парашютной и  Рекордной улиц. Прожили мы там около трех месяцев, пока не получили квартиру неподалеку, на Молчановской (Скворцова ул). В то время в части было всего две солдатских казармы, специального жилья для офицеров не было, поэтому большинство из них проживали на частных квартирах. Моя мама тоже очень хотела, не дожидаясь сдачи дома, куда мы должны были въехать, снять жилье по той причине, что меня, еще крошку солдатики из озорства обучили некоторым непечатным словам, от которых она пришла в ужас. Все это почерпнуто из рассказов моих родителей, но я уже помню, как торжественно была открыта школа №8, куда из маленькой сш №123 на ул. Смирновской, перешла учиться моя старшая сестра. Дом этот всегда с окнами на втором этаже, где был красный уголок, впоследствии всегда мне показывали родители, когда довольно часто навещали их друзей, оставшихся жить на Б. Мельницах. Мы же в 1959г. переехали на Молдаванку, которой я обязана своей краеведческой судьбе.

----------


## Trs

На Молчановской, 24, был и остаётся ДОС довоенной постройки. Моя семья живёт на другой стороне улицы с 1940-х гг. и этот дом (и дома в его дворе) относят к жилью танковой части на Парашютной. Получается, до войны это был ДОС, а после войны — уже нет? 

P. S. Прадед по другой линии в начале 1930-х гг., если я правильно помню, был прописан в ныне несуществующем доме, который попадает в пятно застройки в/ч на Парашютной. По всей видимости, там было некот. кол-во жилья до того, которое было разобрано.

----------


## Ranke

> На Молчановской, 24, был и остаётся ДОС довоенной постройки. Моя семья живёт на другой стороне улицы с 1940-х гг. и этот дом (и дома в его дворе) относят к жилью танковой части на Парашютной. Получается, до войны это был ДОС, а после войны — уже нет? 
> 
> P. S. Прадед по другой линии в начале 1930-х гг., если я правильно помню, был прописан в ныне несуществующем доме, который попадает в пятно застройки в/ч на Парашютной. По всей видимости, там было некот. кол-во жилья до того, которое было разобрано.


  Потрепало этот участок во время войны.
Вопрос со строением посередь ул. Рекордной остается не закрытым. Здание, судя по тени, было немаленькое. Хорошо просматриваются по центру остатки зеленых насаждений. Место падает именно на старые дореволюционные постройки бр. Дайберъ на территории питомника. Может там и был в начале 1930-х прописан ваш прадед?
Спасибо за рассказ по военным домам с Молчановской, 24 (ул.Скворцова).
Можете продемонстрировать фото с фронтона — "лепной щит с датой «1958» и танком" на зданиии по ул.Скворцова 24/2?!

----------


## Ranke

Половинка моя - умница большая ) Внимательная к истории города даже за рулём!
Сегодня с утра на повороте с Приморской в Газовый переулок заметила на здании
с торца (район известной стройки) часть надписи в виде больших букв фамилии.

Выдвинулся по звонку на место.
И вот удача! Конечно же надпись на стене не что иное, как часть фамилии
нашего славного известного купца-пивовара Вильгельма Ивановича Санценбахера!

 






Та самая стена из декабрьского репортажа Думской.



карточка на Домофото (ул. Приморская, 49) >>>

_"Завод по производству свечей, мыла, основанный еще в 1806 году близ так называемой Лесной пристани и переходивший из рук в руки (в 1816-1828 гг. им владел, например, Карл Иванович Дитерихс, сподвижник герцога Ришелье, начальник портового карантина), приобретен Санценбахером в 1854-м, расширен и переоборудован. Семейство и ранее, не позднее 1837 года, занималось производством сальных свечей и мыла. На рубеже 1850-1860-х технический инструментарий завода состоял из 80 прессовочных станков для формовки свечей и пяти для мыла, четырех варочных котлов. Годовая продукция оценивалась примерно в 50.000 рублей, в пропорции 3:1 в пользу свечей. По этим показателям завод шел на третьем месте после аналогичных предприятий Питансье и Ксиды.

Впоследствии элитарные сорта мыла от Санценбахера – “пальмовое”, “мраморное” и др. – получали награды на всероссийских торгово-промышленных выставках. Постоянно обновлялась техника, возрастали объемы производства – до 150 тысяч пудов в год, в начале 1890-х ежегодный оборот составил 600.000 рублей. Продукция сбывалась не только в России, но и на Балканах, Ближнем и Дальнем Востоке, получала награды на выставках во многих европейских столицах. После кончины Вильгельма Ивановича его наследники сформировали акционерное общество, владевшее уже двумя мыловаренными и свечными заводами, выделывавшими мыло, стеариновые и сальные свечи, глицерин, вассерглас, кристаллическую соду, олеин. В начале прошлого столетия предприятия, близкие к банкротству, продали с аукционных торгов."_ источник

P.S. Охрана стремная. Несмотря на предварительное согласие по доступу к месту (стене),
под молниеносным давлением главного по стройке ... в общем меня вывели. Успел сделать 3-4 кадра. Конечно, для нас, для истории. 
P.S.S. Можно и с расстояния, но обязательно с оптикой.

----------


## Antique

> Половинка моя - умница большая ) Внимательная к истории города даже за рулём!
> Сегодня с утра на повороте с Приморской на Газовый переулок заметила на здании
> с торца (район известной стройки) часть надписи в виде больших букв фамилии.


 Эх, сюда бы до сноса тех зданий неплохо было бы попасть. Там на заводе Беллино-Фендерих были исторические корпуса во дворе. Я хотел попытать счастья, но как то ноги увели, а потом уже смеркалось.

----------


## forstrat

> Эх, сюда бы до сноса тех зданий неплохо было бы попасть. Там на заводе Беллино-Фендерих были исторические корпуса во дворе. Я хотел попытать счастья, но как то ноги увели, а потом уже смеркалось.


 Будете попадать, возьмите меня с собой. Я такие места, страсть, как люблю! Правда, могу своим видом напугать охрану)

----------


## Ranke

> Эх, сюда бы до сноса тех зданий неплохо было бы попасть. Там на заводе Беллино-Фендерих были исторические корпуса во дворе. Я 
> хотел попытать счастья, но как то ноги увели, а потом уже смеркалось.


 Да, было бы где покопаться.
Один кирпич, как история, чего стоит... 


на продажу >>>

----------


## chereshny1958

https://uc.od.ua/news/urbanism/1180561

----------


## дэн 79

> Половинка моя - умница большая ) Внимательная к истории города даже за рулём!
> Сегодня с утра на повороте с Приморской на Газовый переулок заметила на здании
> с торца (район известной стройки) часть надписи в виде больших букв фамилии.
> 
> Выдвинулся по звонку на место.
> И вот удача! Конечно же надпись на стене не что иное, как часть фамилии
> нашего славного известного купца-пивовара Вильгельма Ивановича Санценбахера!
> 
>  
> ...


 На 4 фотке в левом нижнем углу на стене тоже вроде как надписи какие то просматриваются....

----------


## Полесов

как в NY из старой промзоны сделали парк 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=068-87-Fupo&feature=youtu.be
жаль что нам это не грозит

----------


## Viktor 7

> Да, было бы где покопаться.
> Один кирпич, как история, чего стоит... 
> 
> 
> на продажу >>>


 Уже в продаже на ОЛХ по полторы гривны за штуку...https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/prodam-biznes-kirpich-b-u-po-1-50-grn-1-sht-IDDnl4Q.html#07cc1de9a4

----------


## Viktor 7

Газета "Южный край" 3 сентября 1913год. Не дожил до суда....
И другие новости

----------


## forstrat

> Газета "Южный край" 3 сентября 1913год. 
> И другие новости  Вложение 13041966


 А как же "Студебеккер"? )))
На "Лорен-Дитрих" вроде люди с другими фамилиями ездили))) (правда, попозже, не в 1913м)

----------


## Jorjic

Хостинг картинок, которым я пользовался до сих пор, лежит уже несколько дней. Вот пробую другой.
Помогите опознать место. Фото 1956 или 1957 года.

----------


## Kamin

Это похоже на участок ул.Преображенской, возле дома Попуда, там где сейчас цветочная Галлерея, а было много лет "Кафе-мороженное" и видны стойки тентов вокруг площадки.

----------


## savoy_

> Половинка моя - умница большая ) Внимательная к истории города даже за рулём!
> Сегодня с утра на повороте с Приморской в Газовый переулок заметила на здании
> с торца (район известной стройки) часть надписи в виде больших букв фамилии.
> 
> Выдвинулся по звонку на место.
> И вот удача! Конечно же надпись на стене не что иное, как часть фамилии
> нашего славного известного купца-пивовара Вильгельма Ивановича Санценбахера!
> 
>  
> ...


 Возможно и ошибаюсь, но такое ощущение, что "полная надпись" скрыта штукатуркой дома и просматривалась до того момента пока не перестроили кровлю разрушенного строения. 
Интересно, эта надпись относилась к дому или к разрушенному комплексу (внутри комплекса, она была тщательно скрыта дополнительной кладкой и штукатуркой)?
PS: Дом какого года, первоначально кому принадлежал?

----------


## Antique

> Возможно и ошибаюсь, но такое ощущение, что "полная надпись" скрыта штукатуркой дома и просматривалась до того момента пока не перестроили кровлю разрушенного строения.


 Мне кажется, что эта надпись появилась вообще до постройки соседнего здания, следовательно крышу не перестраивали. Все надписи на брандмауэрах носили временный характер, покуда сосед не вознамериался возвести что-то его перекрывающее.




> PS: Дом какого года, первоначально кому принадлежал?


  Навряд ли вы в ближайший год узнаете такие подробности. Дом может быть достаточно старым, моложе 1870х, например.

----------


## Sergey_L

Льва Толстого угол Каретного переулка.

----------


## Jorjic

> Льва Толстого угол Каретного переулка.


 С адресом что-то не так. Вроде там нет такого дома.

----------


## Sergey_L

> С адресом что-то не так. Вроде там нет такого дома.


 28 вроде номер, напротив выхода из школы.

----------


## Antique

> С адресом что-то не так. Вроде там нет такого дома.


  Почти угол. Про это здание мне удалось найти информацию, дом 1902 года постройки: http://arhitektfoto.ee/house/34695/ и ещё флигель: http://arhitektfoto.ee/house/173668/

----------


## Спокойствие

> В Ауре Молдаванки на странице 114 написано, что Главные железнодорожные мастерские построены под руководством Унгерн-Штернберга. На странице 116-й указана дата начала строительства - 1863 г. Но в 1880-х мастерские были переоборудованы и далее процитирован журнал того времени - "Неделя строителя", в котором сообщалось, что в 1885 г. были открыты новые железнодорожные мастерские, затем уточняется, что мастерские построены рядом с Горбатым мостом и в народе назывались "бароновскими". 
> 
> Выходит Унгерн-Штернберг строил оба комплекса мастерских, но только вторые запомнились как "бароновские".


 
1)Первый строитель железной дороги Одесса-Балта, барон Унгерн-Штернберг Карл Карлович, почил в Бозе, ещё в 1872 году 

Так пишет словарь Брокгауза и Ефрона
http://www.vehi.net/brokgauz/



2) Во времена Русско-турецкой войны 1877-78 г, Одесской ЖД руководил дальний родственник Карла Карловича  Унгерна-Штернберга, а именно, инженер-поручик барон Эдгард Романович Унгерн-Штернберг.


 [Страницы истории ОЖД /Авт. Ю.С. Линюк; Ред. кол.: Г.А. Бойко и др. — Одесса: Астропринт, 2005].

3)Одесские Главные железнодорожные мастерские, были перестроены при первом начальнике объединённой Юго-Западной железной дороги.Его звали  Александр Парфеньевич Бородин (1848-1898)


[Страницы истории ОЖД /Авт. Ю.С. Линюк; Ред. кол.: Г.А. Бойко и др. — Одесса: Астропринт, 2005].



https://dlib.rsl.ru/viewer/01003921729#?page=15

----------


## Antique

Ну лет 9 назад я мало что знал, и собирал книги Нетребского, как хоть какой-то источник. Нужно будет заглянуть в этот номер Недели строителя, если доступен в сети, и узнать, что именно было построено в 1885 и где. Нетребский мог что-то перепутать.

----------


## Jorjic

> 28 вроде номер, напротив выхода из школы.


 Да, это второй от угла. Просто мне помнилось, что угловой – модерновый красавец.

----------


## Ranke

Скорей всего на интересном известном фото
не бочки, а бондарные бадьи размеров нестандартных
и производимых по спецзаказу.







Не смог на домофото определить месторасположение. 
Подскажите современный адрес!
По справочникам за разные годы - фигурирует Стариковъ И.М.
Польский спуск, 11...13...21...

----------


## Sergey_L

Так вот же!

На месте Эпсилона был одноэтажный дворик, не могу пока фото найти.
 Вот только это. Из фильма "Изящная жизнь".

----------


## Antique

> Не смог на домофото определить месторасположение. 
> Подскажите современный адрес!
> По справочникам за разные годы - фигурирует Стариковъ И.М.
> Польский спуск, 11...13...21...


 Дом Ижицкого: http://arhitektfoto.ee/house/8882/

----------


## Antique

> Вот только это. Из фильма "Изящная жизнь".


 Только это как минимум второй этаж, так как дом находится под мостом.

----------


## Ranke

Если аббревиатура расшифровывается как управление Черноморского пароходства, то тогда где именно (в каком здании) оно находилось на момент начала 1960-х?

 1963г

или речь о здании по Фонданской д-ге, 9Б?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Если аббревиатура расшифровывается как управление Черноморского пароходства, то тогда где именно (в каком здании) оно находилось на момент начала 1960-х?
> 
>  1963г
> 
> или речь о здании по Фонданской д-ге, 9Б?


 Скорее всего именно так.

----------


## Antique

> Скорей всего на интересном известном фото
> не бочки, а бондарные бадьи размеров нестандартных
> и производимых по спецзаказу.
> 
> Не смог на домофото определить месторасположение. 
> Подскажите современный адрес!
> По справочникам за разные годы - фигурирует Стариковъ И.М.
> Польский спуск, 11...13...21...


 Сегодня смог найти время для добавления этой бондарной и оказалось, что на снимке видна другая мастерская. В этом квартале межу мостами, Польским спуском и Левашёвским спуском было три участка. 

Та мастерская, что принадлежала И. М. Старкову находилась на участке Ижицкого у Строгановского моста и её на снимке не видно, так как двор закрывают флигели среднего участка Цигельницкой. 

А вот видимая на снимке бондарня расположена через один участок у Полицейского моста.
Тут, на участке Спандони и Кампанаки, располагалась по крайней мере с конца ХІХ века бондарная мастерская Якова Дмитриевича Анашкина (Полицейская, 10), а с 1906 года упоминается ещё и бондарная мастерская А. А. Балашова (Польская, 13).

----------


## Antique

Одессастори упал.

----------


## Lushiya

*ИНТРИГИ, БАЛКОНЫ, РАССТРЕЛЫ. КАК СОРАТНИКИ БЕРИИ СПАСАЛИ АРХИТЕКТУРНОЕ НАСЛЕДИЕ ОДЕССЫ
13 марта 2019 года*
Текст: Эдуард Андрющенко

Фото: Андрей Котельников


Чекисты-соратники Берии использовали жалобы на плохое состояние достопримечательностей Одессы для борьбы за власть после смерти Сталина. Корреспондент Настоящего Времени обнаружил альбом с фотодоносом в рассекреченных архивах КГБ.

Настоящее Время публикует галерею, где снимки зданий из этого альбома совмещены с современными.

https://www.currenttime.tv/a/kgb-odessa-heritage-for-beria-supporters/29817509.html

----------


## OdGen

Из биографии Лаврентия Павловича:

В 1917 году Берия, с отличием (по другим сведениям, учился посредственно, а в четвёртом классе был оставлен на второй год) окончив Сухумское высшее начальное училище, уехал в Баку и поступил в Бакинское среднее механико-техническое строительное училище. Работая с 1916 года практикантом главной конторы нефтяной компании Нобелей, одновременно продолжал учёбу в училище. В 1919 году окончил его, получив диплом техника строителя-архитектора.
С 1918 года состоял в нелегальном марксистском кружке механико-строительного училища, был его казначеем. В марте 1917 года Берия стал членом РСДРП(б). В июне - декабре 1917 года в качестве техника гидротехнического отряда выезжал на Румынский фронт, *служил в Одессе,* затем в Пашкани (Румыния), был комиссован по болезни и вернулся в Баку, где с февраля 1918 года работал в городской организации большевиков и секретариате Бакинского Совета рабочих депутатов

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> *ИНТРИГИ, БАЛКОНЫ, РАССТРЕЛЫ. КАК СОРАТНИКИ БЕРИИ СПАСАЛИ АРХИТЕКТУРНОЕ НАСЛЕДИЕ ОДЕССЫ
> 13 марта 2019 года*
> Текст: Эдуард Андрющенко
> 
> Фото: Андрей Котельников
> 
> 
> Чекисты-соратники Берии использовали жалобы на плохое состояние достопримечательностей Одессы для борьбы за власть после смерти Сталина. Корреспондент Настоящего Времени обнаружил альбом с фотодоносом в рассекреченных архивах КГБ.
> 
> ...


 спасибо за ссылку, но это только у меня не отображаются современные снимки?

----------


## Antique

> спасибо за ссылку, но это только у меня не отображаются современные снимки?


 У меня отображается. Там какая-то хитрая программа, может не во всех браузерах работает.

----------


## Ranke

> Одессастори упал.


 Знаете причину?

----------


## Antique

Наверное кто-то отключил сервер. Я писал Скрытику, но ответа нет.

----------


## OdGen

Рука Кр#ля?

----------


## Antique

> Рука Кр#ля?


 Однозначно, что рука не ведающая, что творит )))

----------


## Ranke

*оффтоп*
Слово-то в русском языке применяли несколько в другой сфере...

----------


## дэн 79

> спасибо за ссылку, но это только у меня не отображаются современные снимки?


 Скачайте и установите Яндекс.Дзен,и будет Вам счастье.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Наверное кто-то отключил сервер. Я писал Скрытику, но ответа нет.


 уезжал он

----------


## Ranke

А где располагалось консульство США, после адреса по пер.Чайковского, 6,
в начале XX века?

----------


## OdGen

Черноморская, 12, затем 20

----------


## Antique

> А где располагалось консульство США, после адреса по пер.Чайковского, 6,
> в начале XX века?


 Это дом Сатни Маевской на Черноморской, 2. Снимок вероятно середины 1900-х.

----------


## forstrat

> Снимок вероятно середины 1900-х.


 Что то меня терзают смутные сомнения... Ни качество, ни оформление не тянут на 40 - 50 года прошлого века. Скорее, на пару последних десятилеток XIX столетия.
Да и надпись Russia...

----------


## Ranke

> Это дом Сатни Маевской на Черноморской, 2. Снимок вероятно середины 1900-х.


 Абсолютно верно! В источнике за 1906 год.
Есть выходные данные. Можем в карточку добавить изображение, если ценно конечно.

----------


## Antique

> Что то меня терзают смутные сомнения... Ни качество, ни оформление не тянут на 40 - 50 года прошлого века. Скорее, на пару последних десятилеток XIX столетия.
> Да и надпись Russia...


 *1900-е*
1910-е
1920-е

и т. д.

1900-е - это первое десятилетие, а если указывается век, то ХХ век, например. Это у итальянцев 900-е (без первой цифры) и ХХ век одно и то же.

----------


## Antique

> Абсолютно верно! В источнике за 1906 год.
> Есть выходные данные. Можем в карточку добавить изображение, если ценно конечно.


 Конечно ценно.

----------


## Ranke

Расскажите, где именно это произошло 100 лет назад? 

 04/1919

----------


## Antique

> Расскажите, где именно это произошло 100 лет назад? 
> 
>  04/1919


 Может это тот самый взрыв на Заставе-ІІ 1918 года?

----------


## Ranke

> Может это тот самый взрыв на Заставе-ІІ 1918 года?


 Публикация на год позднее.
Что же это за новости, с таким опозданием.
Хотя все может быть.

----------


## Ranke

Три года назад выкладывал рекламу лечебного заведения
врача В.Д. Глебовой на Хаджибейском лимане.
Удалось установить месторасположение.



 1916г

Со спутника это здесь >>>

Целая серия (12шт) цветных открыток -
Лиманно-свето-лечебное заведение врача В.Д. Глебовой на Хаджибейском лимане
посмотреть >>>

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

туда даже на трамвае можно было доехать

----------


## Ranke

*Общество попечения о больных детях г.Одессы*
учредительница Надежда Яковлевна Шведова (ск. 1892г)

Д-р О.О. Мачутковский строит для общества детскую лечебницу - амбулаторию.
Старопортофранковская улица, 46 >>>

 Коханский, 1894г

Параллельно с этим в конце 1880-х идет работа по созданию
детской санитарной станции на Хаджибейском лимане на участке 
в пять десятин подаренном графом М.Д. Толстым.
Оба учреждения открываются в 1890 году.

 
1896 год станцию возглавляет проф. Н.Ф. Шведов (супруг Н.Я. Шведовой)

Строения на терр. детской санитарной станции
 

Если внимательно почитать историю создания общества, то можно сделать
вывод о ее современном расположении исходя из границ и подписей
участков вблизи берега Хаджибейского лимана на начало XX века.



По всем расчетам именно на этой территории быв. детской санитарной станции
общества попечения о больных детях г.Одессы и был построен в послевоенное время Одесский филиал НАТИ (Научно-исследовательский автотракторный институт). Не так называемый его "полигон", а корпуса производственной и исследовательской части.



Со спутника это здесь >>>

----------


## Ranke

> туда даже на трамвае можно было доехать


  Да, трамвай Филипповича (по имени врача В.В.Филипповича), имеющего собственное лечебное заведение на берегу Хаджибеевского лимана. Это была классическая конка (конно-железная дорога), соединяющая Хаджибеевский парк с берегом одноименного лимана, на котором и располагались самые разные, в том числе и лечебные заведения.

Станция пересадки у парка
с парового трамвая на конный Филипповича
 odessatrolley.com

----------


## Antique

> Да, трамвай Филипповича (по имени врача В.В.Филипповича), имеющего собственное лечебное заведение на берегу Хаджибеевского лимана.


 Трамвайный маршрут - таже его частное предприятие.

----------


## Ranke

Художники-оформители рекламы 
для справочников советской Одессы
был народ прозорливый. Или брали
идеи для иллюстраций не из местных
источников...


САПбординг(или просто САП/SUP)


50 лет назад

----------


## San64

Прямо сейчас экскаватор рушит флигель №2-а, во 2-м Куликовском переулке

----------


## Ranke

> Фабрика упоиминается только в 1906 году, то есть в ВО/1907. С 1907 года в дальнейшем упоминается только фабрика Лейба Рубина на Жуковского, 17. Но в ВО ОН/1914 в пофамильном списке упомянут А. Б. Рубин по Треугольному пер., 15 - фабрика штор, в также Л. Рубин по ЖУковского 17 - фабрика штор. Сомневаюсь, что существовали две фабрики единовременно, так как в списке предприятий в указанный период упоминается только одна из них. Возможно, что у А. и Л. Рубина было общее дело, но в названии фигурировал только один из них.
> 
> Лично я не встречал шильдиков "Абрам Рубин", а только Л. Рубин, причём здания возникли в 1910-х годах.


 Нашел немного дополнительной информации
у А.А. Дроздовского (2009г)

----------


## forstrat

Сегодня волею судеб пил чай в подвале у художников, и, имел счастье лицезереть готовое издание в очень скромном тираже, именнованое а-ля "Одесское побережье глазами художников" (но, это не точно). На заключительных страницах сего фолианта представлен ряд фотографий, подавляющее большенство из которых я уже видел, но, самая крайняя произвела впечатление. На ней запечатлён башенный лифт Чкаловского санатория, стоящий под углом примерно, градусов 15 к вертикали, и, подпись - "Оползень 1957 год". 
Не знал, что башня лифта пережила такое потрясение, и, что её восстановили в правильном положении опосля. 
Не сфотографировал это изображение, поелику, автор издания пообещал прислать фото в приличном цифровом виде (на что надежды нет, но, у меня есть рычаги напомнить ему об этом))

----------


## Спокойствие

> Не знал, что башня лифта пережила такое потрясение, и, что её восстановили в правильном положении опосля. 
> Не сфотографировал это изображение, поелику, автор издания пообещал прислать фото в приличном цифровом виде (на что надежды нет, но, у меня есть рычаги напомнить ему об этом))


 


http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?sanatorij-chkalova-1944-1991

----------


## forstrat

Спокойствие, гран мерси! Да, это оно. Постапокалиптично. Мне нравится.

----------


## Ranke

Обстоятельства убийства/самоубийства
жандармского капитана Гиждеу 11 июня 1884 года
в доме Посохова (ул. Дегтярная/ул. Гулевая)
г. Одесса.

 1889г

 




> "...Револьвер обыкновенно лежал на комоде около зеркала. Капитан не имел привычки класть его около себя. Подавая книгу, он не заметил, где находится револьвер. Книга же (роман Чернышевского "Что делать?")  оказалась лежащею на подоконнике, около графина..."


 Ознакомиться с материалами дела >>> 

Как понимаю, речь об части этого дома - по ул. Дегтярной, 25 и угловом здании на месте которого сейчас доходный дом К. Ринк-Вагнера.

----------


## Trs

Прошу помощи клуба. Дано:

1. В 1930 году маршрут 32 ходит след. образом: Мизикевича – Хворостина – Комсомольская – 1905 года – 10-летия Кр. Армии – Короленко – Селянский спуск – Красного – (...) – Зерновой. Это известно абсолютно точно.

2. В начале 1932 года 32 укорачивается до Софиевского переулка и где-то осенью того же года, когда в печать сдают путеводитель по Одессе на 1933 год, всё ещё так ходит. В сентябре для него строят разворотный треугольник в Софиевском переулке. Это тоже можно не поддавать сомнению.

3. Длина маршрута в обе стороны на 01.01.1934 составляет 8,89 км. Я перемерил его в 2ГИС и это не похоже на движение до Софиевского переулка (всяко не меньше 9,10 км). Но идеально соответствует движению от остановки, где впоследствии будет кольцо «Товарная», до кольца «Пастера» через Мизикевича, Хворостина и Комсомольскую. 

4. В 1935 году длина уменьшается ещё больше с 8,89 км до 6,76 км и остаётся такой до закрытия в 1936 году. Но если просто перенаправить 32 на пл. 1905 года, то получится 5,91 км (а дальше он не сможет, он узкоколейный). А если перенаправить его туда через Лазарева? Получится 6,78 км — разницу в 10 м в одну сторону легко списать на погрешность измерения. 
Зачем это могло понадобиться? Мне кажется, есть какая-то связь с маршрутом 3, который в 1935 году убрали с 10-летия Кр.Армии. 

Так вот, меня интересует, можно ли как-то подтвердить мои догадки по трассировке из пп. 3 и 4?

----------


## Ranke

> Прямо сейчас экскаватор рушит флигель №2-а, во 2-м Куликовском переулке 
> Вложение 13077660Вложение 13077661Вложение 13077664Вложение 13077666


 А вопрос по истории здания так и остался.
Карточка на домофото >>>

----------


## Ranke

У Виктора Михальченко был хороший проект - страничка  в интернете по всем храмам Одессы.
Сейчас она удалена. Подскажите, где (книга?) можно ознакомиться с полным списком и краткой историей ныне не существующих
церквей города. Пожалуйста, не Википедия. Кто из авторов работал по такой теме?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Прошу помощи клуба. Дано:
> 
> 1. В 1930 году маршрут 32 ходит след. образом: Мизикевича – Хворостина – Комсомольская – 1905 года – 10-летия Кр. Армии – Короленко – Селянский спуск – Красного – (...) – Зерновой. Это известно абсолютно точно.
> 
> 2. В начале 1932 года 32 укорачивается до Софиевского переулка и где-то осенью того же года, когда в печать сдают путеводитель по Одессе на 1933 год, всё ещё так ходит. В сентябре для него строят разворотный треугольник в Софиевском переулке. Это тоже можно не поддавать сомнению.
> 
> 3. Длина маршрута в обе стороны на 01.01.1934 составляет 8,89 км. Я перемерил его в 2ГИС и это не похоже на движение до Софиевского переулка (всяко не меньше 9,10 км). Но идеально соответствует движению от остановки, где впоследствии будет кольцо «Товарная», до кольца «Пастера» через Мизикевича, Хворостина и Комсомольскую. 
> 
> 4. В 1935 году длина уменьшается ещё больше с 8,89 км до 6,76 км и остаётся такой до закрытия в 1936 году. Но если просто перенаправить 32 на пл. 1905 года, то получится 5,91 км (а дальше он не сможет, он узкоколейный). А если перенаправить его туда через Лазарева? Получится 6,78 км — разницу в 10 м в одну сторону легко списать на погрешность измерения. 
> ...


 По поводу пункта 3 подтверждения не нашел. В справочнике Вся Одесщина 1935 года маршрут указан еще  старый до Короленко.


А по поводу 4-го, в справочнике 1936 года показаны только конечные остановки - он действительно ходил от Товарной до пл. 1905 года. Но при этом указан еще и 3-й маршрут с теми же конечными пунктами, который как известно ходил по Лазарева и  Комсомольской. Вряд ли будут делать два почти совпадающих маршрута.

----------


## Trs

В 1935–36 годах 3 и 32 дополняли друг друга: один подходил к Тираспольской по Тираспольской (32), а другой — по Нежинской (3).

По поводу п. 3: мне самому кажется это достаточно странным, но лишние 200–250 метров пока что списать не на что.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Обстоятельства убийства/самоубийства
> жандармского капитана Гиждеу 11 июня 1884 года
> в доме Посохова (ул. Дегтярная/ул. Гулевая)
> г. Одесса.


  нежели Агафья Коpолевич была npичиной? Есть ли pазвязка этого детектива?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

летний театp в Гоpсадy сегодня

----------


## Наткашок

Вложение 13087614
увидела у брата  такую открытку, может кому то будет интересно.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 13087614
> увидела у брата  такую открытку, может кому то будет интересно.


 Это не может быть открыткой. У почтового союза вполне определённый формат изображений, а тут просто снимок, причём примерно 1870-х годов.

----------


## Antique

> летний театp в Гоpсадy сегодня


 На заднем плане примечательное здание. Вроде-бы туалет, но там дымоход (или это вентиляция). Вот бы его отреставрировать.

----------


## OdGen

> Обстоятельства убийства/самоубийства
> жандармского капитана Гиждеу 11 июня 1884 года
> в доме Посохова (ул. Дегтярная/ул. Гулевая)
> г. Одесса.
> ...
> Как понимаю, речь об части этого дома - по ул. Дегтярной, 25 и угловом здании на месте которого сейчас доходный дом К. Ринк-Вагнера.


 Дом на ул. Гулевая, 24, угол Дегтярной, 25 и 27 в 1880-1890-е годы принадлежал мещанке Надежде Посоховой

----------


## kravshik

> На заднем плане примечательное здание. Вроде-бы туалет, но там дымоход (или это вентиляция). Вот бы его отреставрировать.


 Да интересное,похоже таки с этого домика сделали самое главное заведение)))   но привести его в чувство было бы хорошо.

----------


## Antique

Ограда 2-го отделения горсада проходит как раз по центру этого здания. С противоположной стороны двора по Гаванной можно увидеть противоположную часть фасада.

----------


## Jorjic

> На заднем плане примечательное здание. Вроде-бы туалет, но там дымоход (или это вентиляция). Вот бы его отреставрировать.


 Вот так это здание выглядит со двора:

----------


## Спокойствие

> Да интересное,похоже таки с этого домика сделали самое главное заведение)))   но привести его в чувство было бы хорошо.


 


> Вот так это здание выглядит со двора:


   Есть сходство?
Картинка из журнала "Зодчий"

----------


## Antique

> Есть сходство?
> Картинка из журнала "Зодчий"


 Достаточно большое. Значит туалет изначально был.

----------


## forstrat

Это всё замечательно, но,туалеты, как и лечебницы, не должны быть слишком долгоиграющими. Не положено им по гигиене.

----------


## Скруджжж

последний бесплатный круглосуточный туалет в Центре. Остальные закрыли, продали, перестроили под харчевни

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> На заднем плане примечательное здание. Вроде-бы туалет, но там дымоход (или это вентиляция). Вот бы его отреставрировать.


 я так nоняла, летний театp бyдyт не pеставpиpовать, а застpаивать...

----------


## Antique

> Это всё замечательно, но,туалеты, как и лечебницы, не должны быть слишком долгоиграющими. Не положено им по гигиене.


 Как памятник инженерного искусства можно было бы и сохранить. В Вене, есть например, подземный туалет, которому более 100 лет. И ничего.

Такие вещи достаточно редки и повышают уникальность нашего города.

----------


## zoran

> Как памятник инженерного искусства можно было бы и сохранить. В Вене, есть например, подземный туалет, которому более 100 лет. И ничего.
> 
> Такие вещи достаточно редки и повышают уникальность нашего города.


 Одесские , талеты уже  давно  " нашли" новых  хозяев про  уникальность даже  уже стыдно  и  говорить !

----------


## Richard

> последний бесплатный круглосуточный туалет в Центре. Остальные закрыли, продали, перестроили под харчевни


 Есть еще один в бывшей Детской деревне "Астр" дочки Боделана. И еще один на территории института сухопутных войск, на 4-й станции БФ. Правда они уже не используются как туалеты, там теперь бытовки.

----------


## Antique

> про  уникальность даже  уже стыдно  и  говорить !


 Отнюдь.

----------


## Спокойствие

Скачал пару занятных книжиц. 



 В книгах перечислены издания, которые на тот момент, оказались идеологически вредными (труды Сталина, Троцкого, разных расстрелянных "врагов народа" и.т.д).

Удивило, что во второй части оказались и наши известные справочники. 

Сразу вспомнилось: "Господи, ну чем ему Англия-то не угодила?!"(с)

Скачать занятные книжицы, можно по ссылке.В самом низу страницы, ссылки для закачки
http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/K/Knijnaya_Palata/_KP.html

----------


## social

> врача В.Д. Глебовой на Хаджибейском лимане.
> Удалось установить месторасположение.
> Целая серия (12шт) цветных открыток -
> Лиманно-свето-лечебное заведение врача В.Д. Глебовой на Хаджибейском лимане


 На фотографиях достаточно крупное долговременное сооружение. Неужели оно до настоящего времени не сохранилось? Хотя бы какие-то развалины? Остатки фундамента? Хоть что-то?
Кстати, а что это за карта земельных участков? Она где-то в полном виде есть?

----------


## Ranke

> На фотографиях достаточно крупное долговременное сооружение. Неужели оно до настоящего времени не сохранилось? Хотя бы какие-то развалины? Остатки фундамента? Хоть что-то?


 Если рассматривать на местности, то предположу,
что сейчас это место занимает бывший кирпичный завод.
Думаю, там все перерыто 





> Кстати, а что это за карта земельных участков? Она где-то в полном виде есть?


  Отдельная серия планов К.Висковского. По этой части: Хаджибейский лиман; Куяльницкий лиман; Пересыпь (25 саж./дюйме)

----------


## Ranke

> Удивило, что во второй части оказались и наши известные справочники.


 
Итак не сильна была тиражом,
а с таким подходом осталось экземпляров по пальцам
одной-двух рук.

----------


## forstrat

> Если рассматривать на местности...


  Не удобно мне сейчас делать ссылку и всё такое, комп выкинул в окно. Если рассматривать местность, то, чуть юго-восточнее там, неподалёку от берега, такие интригующие кольцевые дороги. 
Кто то знает, какие именно планетяне их соорудили и для чего?

----------


## Ranke

> Не удобно мне сейчас делать ссылку и всё такое, комп выкинул в окно. Если рассматривать местность, то, чуть юго-восточнее там, неподалёку от берега, такие интригующие кольцевые дороги. 
> Кто то знает, какие именно планетяне их соорудили и для чего?


  видео >>>

Эти круги и другой формы фигуры - следы от самой различной тракторной техники. Вся эта территория - полигоны, где их испытывали.
"ОФ НАТИ. Т.е. Одесский филиал научного автотракторного института в Москве. Филиалы были и Алтайский и Челябинский и где-то в Беларуси."

----------


## forstrat

> Эти круги и другой формы фигуры - следы от самой различной тракторной техники. Вся эта территория - полигоны, где их испытывали.
> Т.е. Одесский филиал научного автотракторного института в Москве. Филиалы были и Алтайский и Челябинский и где-то в Беларуси."


 Спасибо за ответ, однако, меня терзают смутные сомнения... я там лично был, на этих кругах, это бетонированные дороги. Испытывать на них трактора, которые, к тому же, у нас не производились  -  не вижу сенса. Так что, прошу прощения, но, ответом пока неудолетворен. Тут вопрос довольно интересный, раз, даже, "никто из местных не знает", как в видике глаголится.

----------


## social

> Если рассматривать на местности, то предположу,
> что сейчас это место занимает бывший кирпичный завод.
> Думаю, там все перерыто


 Там сейчас асфальтный завод. Действующее предприятие. В принципе доступ на территорию возможен (легально), однако надо точно знать что искать. 



> Отдельная серия планов К.Висковского. По этой части: Хаджибейский лиман; Куяльницкий лиман; Пересыпь (25 саж./дюйме)


 А где-то оно выложено?

----------


## social

> Спасибо за ответ, однако, меня терзают смутные сомнения... я там лично был, на этих кругах, это бетонированные дороги. Испытывать на них трактора, которые, к тому же, у нас не производились  -  не вижу сенса. Так что, прошу прощения, но, ответом пока неудолетворен. Тут вопрос довольно интересный, раз, даже, "никто из местных не знает", как в видике глаголится.


 Странный у Вас ответ в стиле "не верю". Можете сколько угодно не верить, но другого ответа нет и быть не может. Это испытательный полигон. На нем гоняли по кругу различную технику, гражданского и не только назначения, в том числе импортную, которую закупали для изучения. 
Филиал НАТИ в Одессе ничего никогда не производил. Только изучал и испытывал.

----------


## forstrat

> Странный у Вас ответ в стиле "не верю". Можете сколько угодно не верить, но другого ответа нет и быть не может. Это испытательный полигон. На нем гоняли по кругу различную технику, гражданского и не только назначения, в том числе импортную, которую закупали для изучения. 
> Филиал НАТИ в Одессе ничего никогда не производил. Только изучал и испытывал.


 Не "не верю", а, сомниваюсь на основе наблюдений и фактов. Вполне может быть, что так оно и было. Но, повторюсь, гонять тяжёлую технику кругами по бетонному кольцу - это скорее, бетон испытывать, а, не технику. Ну, или, моторессурс испытывать, но, это голова у водителя будет кружиться перманентно раньше, чем этот трактор гавкнется. Вот, коротко, что вызывает вопросы.

----------


## OdGen

> У Виктора Михальченко был хороший проект - страничка  в интернете по всем храмам Одессы.
> Сейчас она удалена. Подскажите, где (книга?) можно ознакомиться с полным списком и краткой историей ныне не существующих
> церквей города. Пожалуйста, не Википедия. Кто из авторов работал по такой теме?


 Полагаю, что лучше всего обратиться именно к Виктору Михальченко, так как он наиболее крупный специалист по данной теме. У меня есть его координаты. Он многолетний исследователь биографий священников историй храмов, директор музея "Христианская Одесса". Периодически бывает и на нашем форуме.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

на 10й Фонтана собиpаются сносить стаpyю nочтy(( yже огоpодили и выставили npоект нового здания

----------


## Antique

И готовятся сносить исторический туалет в Горсаду. Уже разобрали крышу.

----------


## Ranke

> Вполне может быть, что так оно и было. Но, повторюсь, гонять тяжёлую технику кругами по бетонному кольцу - это скорее, бетон испытывать, а, не технику...


 Сам не поверил, когда прочитал пост о том, что по кругу вокруг столба и без водителя. А иногда и в лиман напрямую "купаться". Думаю, что все это правда и является нашей славной историей. Надеюсь, что наши инженеры-одесситы за 3-4 десятка лет внесли общий всесоюзный вклад в такую важную тему как тракторостроение. Кстати, первые наши танки "НИ", также производились на базе СТЗ-5-НАТИ.
 видео испытаний 1965г >>>

Нашел инфу, что наш НАТИ (как филиал) был организован в 1950-1951 годах.
То есть после войны. Примечательно, что на момент обороны Одессы на этом месте располагался наш военный лагерь (соответствующий знак нанесен на румынской карте того времени). Возможно, что территория была под военными и до войны. Также надо учитывать, что здесь проходила одна из (вторая) линий обороны.

----------


## Ranke

Мы автобусы в конце 20-х производили 

 

Автосборочный завод >>>

----------


## Ranke

Из статьи от 03 апреля на "Думской":
"Военные закупают для «Лермонтовского» новое оборудование:
здравница заработает уже в мае."



Нашел, где в Одессе 120 лет назад был такой же комплект
ортопедических механизмов известного шведа изобретателя Gustav Zander.
А может это он и есть 

 1899
 1899
 1915

"Аппараты Цандера нашли довольно широкое применение не только в Европе, но и в Америке. В настоящее время единственными лечебными учреждениями, где применяются аппараты Цандера являются отделение Механотерапии в г. Ессентуки и кабинет Механотерапии одесского клинического санатория "Лермонтовский". В лечебном учреждении в г. Ессентуки продолжает использоваться более 50 аппаратов, в Одессе - 20 различных аппаратов." Википедия

----------


## Ranke

1900год
Гидропатическое заведение (бывш. доктора Шорштейна*)
ул. Юрия Олеши, 9

* ШОРШТЕЙН Лев Максимович - род. 1837г, гласный Думы, почетный мировой судья Одессы. 



Где находилась дача Шорштейна-старшего (1850-1860-е годы)?

----------


## Ranke

1915

 1913



Лечебное заведение доктора Абеля Венедикта Исидоровича (позднее санаторий "Valetudo" Альвины Фрейндлих)
Куяльник. ул. Лиманная, 13

----------


## forstrat

> Сам не поверил, когда прочитал пост о том, что по кругу вокруг столба и без водителя. А иногда и в лиман напрямую "купаться". Думаю, что все это правда и является нашей славной историей. Надеюсь, что наши инженеры-одесситы за 3-4 десятка лет внесли общий всесоюзный вклад в такую важную тему как тракторостроение.
> 
> видео испытаний 1965г >>>


 Спасибо! Теперь всё понятно. Вернее, понятно, как проводились испытания. А вот почему именно Одесса была выбрана для испытательного филиала, не до конца пока ясно. С одной стороны, степная зона Украины является и являлась важной сельхоз-территорией, но, с другой стороны, ни климат, ни почвы у нас не экстремальные, думаю, тракторам приходилось впахивать в куда более сложных условиях, зачастую. Да и от крупных машиностроительных мощностей мы далековато. Думаю, проводить испытания к непосредственной близи от проектировщиков и тракторостроителей был бы резон, особенно, при тогдашних технологиях передачи информации. Но, раз поставили полигон именно тут, значит, руководствовались некими соображениями. 
Хах! Я с детства знал, что есть такой институт - НАТИ,  и, чем он занимается, но, когда видел автобус Одесса -НАТИ,  проезжавший вниз по тогдашней Академика Павлова, и, делавший остановку на углу с Островидова,  не приходило мне в мой плохо сформированный ум, что это филиал того самого института. Усатово и машиностроение в башке не склеивались.
Ну, и, честно говоря, историю нашего машиностроения в целом, особо славной я бы не назвал.

----------


## SUPERDAN

Парни...и дамы, как же знания приумножают печаль...Вот живу рядом с Краяном и узнал теперь историю завода: нет предела человеческой жадности и глупости.

----------


## social

> Спасибо! Теперь всё понятно. Вернее, понятно, как проводились испытания. А вот почему именно Одесса была выбрана для испытательного филиала, не до конца пока ясно. С одной стороны, степная зона Украины является и являлась важной сельхоз-территорией


 Думаю, что определяющим был фактор возможности в режиме командировки смотаться на море)))
И, кстати, кроме круговых маршрутов были еще и маршруты в форме "беговой дорожки" на стадионе. Тут уже по кругу без водителя не погоняешь.

----------


## forstrat

> Думаю, что определяющим был фактор возможности в режиме командировки смотаться на море)))
> И, кстати, кроме круговых маршрутов были еще и маршруты в форме "беговой дорожки" на стадионе. Тут уже по кругу без водителя не погоняешь.


 отнюдь! судя по видео, там были всякие буйдораки, и, испытуемая техника гоняла без водителя на дистанционном управлении.

----------


## Viktoz

> Думаю, что определяющим был фактор возможности в режиме командировки смотаться на море)))


 Море конечно сыграло немаловажную роль для строительства полигона, но не в смысле "курорта".

Технику обкатывали, устраняли заводские косяки и рукожопость сборщиков  непосредственно перед отправкой морем "нуждающимся" братским странам...

----------


## Antique

Не понимаю, чем наши условия плохи. Техника производимая в Украине предназначалась и для местного рынка. Одесская степь типична для республики.

----------


## Ranke

> Не понимаю, чем наши условия плохи. Техника производимая в Украине предназначалась и для местного рынка. Одесская степь типична для республики.


  1929г

----------


## forstrat

> Не понимаю, чем наши условия плохи. Техника производимая в Украине предназначалась и для местного рынка. Одесская степь типична для республики.


 Условия не плохи, а, я бы сказал, слишком хороши даже. 

А если вобщем - я ни сколько ни пытаюсь кого то оспорить, лишь бы побалакать, или, как то, может показаться, понежить своё самолюбие каким то особым мнением. 
По образу жизни, крайне печальному уровню образования и прочим аспектам, я не сколько опираюсь на мощную фактическую базу, приобретённую с годами, или, имеющуюся под рукой, а, позабавливаю свой скудный ум рассуждениями над доступными мне фактами, пытаясь из каких то незначительных деталей создавать некие гипотезы. Воспринимаю сие времяпровождение, как полезное развлечение. Прошу строго не судить, ибо, балбес я и неучь. Так исторически сложилось)

----------


## Ranke

Строчки попались слаженные 

 
Шевырев С. (Москва, 28.04.1854г)

----------


## Ranke

видео >>>

----------


## Ranke

> На заднем плане примечательное здание. Вроде-бы туалет, но там дымоход (или это вентиляция). Вот бы его отреставрировать.


 Как-то на форуме поднимали вопрос городских свалок.
Куда свозили все не нужное и мусор
до революции и после неё.

Городская свалка на конец XIX - начало XX века и точно до ВОВ
располагалась -* здесь.*

----------


## Ranke

Эхо того события, подробно описанного и показанного (часть 1 и часть 2)
в исторических фотографиях уважаемым пользователем - yangur(ом), еще лет как 10-ть
не давали покоя жителям окрестностей.



Нанес ограничительную линию согласно описанию.
*казармы Скульского, видимо, располагались вдоль ул. Волошинской.

----------


## Спокойствие

> *казармы Скульского, видимо, располагались вдоль ул. Волошинской.


  Немного не так.
 Казармы Скульского находились на Дальницкой 47.
 В 1941-42, в катакомбах под этими казармами, произошла трагедия партизанского отряда Солдатенко.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Эхо того события, подробно описанного и показанного (часть 1 и часть 2)
> в исторических фотографиях уважаемым пользователем - yangur(ом), еще лет как 10-ть
> не давали покоя жителям окрестностей.
> 
> 
> 
> Нанес ограничительную линию согласно описанию.
> *казармы Скульского, видимо, располагались вдоль ул. Волошинской.


  Левадная раньше шла мимо трамвайного депо до сахарного завода Бродского. Видимо эту ее часть имеют ввиду

----------


## Ranke

> Левадная раньше шла мимо трамвайного депо до сахарного завода Бродского. Видимо эту ее часть имеют ввиду


 Тоже так подумал, но тогда линия не пересекала бы ЖД и не упоминалась бы улица Балковская.



> Немного не так.
>  Казармы Скульского находились на Дальницкой 47.
>  В 1941-42, в катакомбах под этими казармами, произошла трагедия партизанского отряда Солдатенко.


 Если быть максимально точным, то район катакомб "К-5", где прятался 
отряд А.Солдатенко расположен под современными номерами 45, 43 и 41 (в распоряжении есть план с экспликацией на поверхность). Может казармы Скульского и занимали в те годы эту территорию - строго пересечение Дальницкой с Бугаевской (сторона входа в парк Савицкого). Уточните, пожалуйста, если есть
данные.

----------


## social

тракторный полигон обсудили. А как дело обстоит с объектом на другой стороне лимана - говорят, что там был причал для гидросамолетов. 
Когда он появился, до какого времени использовался, какое было назначение - военное или только гражданское? Что там сейчас? Есть ли свободный доступ?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Тоже так подумал, но тогда линия не пересекала бы ЖД и не упоминалась бы улица Балковская.
> 
> Если быть максимально точным, то район катакомб "К-5", где прятался 
> отряд А.Солдатенко расположен под современными номерами 45, 43 и 41 (в распоряжении есть план с экспликацией на поверхность). Может казармы Скульского и занимали в те годы эту территорию - строго пересечение Дальницкой с Бугаевской (сторона входа в парк Савицкого). Уточните, пожалуйста, если есть
> данные.


  Возможно.
 Но румыны в 1942 году и современные краеведы Красножон и Нетребский, указывают адрес Дальницкая 47.
Может, адрес каменоломен указывался по главному входу? А он был, именно по Дальницкой 47

----------


## forstrat

> тракторный полигон обсудили. А как дело обстоит с объектом на другой стороне лимана - говорят, что там был причал для гидросамолетов. 
> Когда он появился, до какого времени использовался, какое было назначение - военное или только гражданское? Что там сейчас? Есть ли свободный доступ?


 Знаю, что, топоним "Гидропорт" так и остался. Как существует и аэродром, с которого взлетают всякого рода самолеты, которые можно лицезреть в небе над морем, в основном, совершающие платные катания, а так же, те, которые парашютистами кидаются, тоже оттуда старт берут. Свободного доступа к авиотехнике, понятное дело, нет.

----------


## social

> Знаю, что, топоним "Гидропорт" так и остался. Как существует и аэродром, с которого взлетают всякого рода самолеты, которые можно лицезреть в небе над морем, в основном, совершающие платные катания, а так же, те, которые парашютистами кидаются, тоже оттуда старт берут. Свободного доступа к авиотехнике, понятное дело, нет.


 Вы невнимательно читали мой вопрос. Там речь шла о "причале" для гидросамолетов. То что топоним переехал на другой объект - это к делу не относится совершенно.

----------


## Спокойствие

Ещё 2 фото старого Морвокзала.



https://russiainphoto.ru/search/phot...age=2&index=10
https://russiainphoto.ru/search/phot...page=3&index=1

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ещё 2 фото старого Морвокзала.


 Вот спасибо! кажется нашлось загадочное место из фильма "Артем". Надеюсь, с противоположной стороны было такое же строение с колоннами. В фильме, правда, три колонны, и основания чуть побольше, но все остальное вроде совпадает.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вот спасибо! кажется нашлось загадочное место из фильма "Артем". Надеюсь, с противоположной стороны было такое же строение с колоннами. В фильме, правда, три колонны, и основания чуть побольше, но все остальное вроде совпадает.


  На "Вiкна-Одеса", есть ещё такое фото.

http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?morskoj-vokzal-staryj

----------


## Спокойствие

> Эхо того события, подробно описанного и показанного (часть 1 и часть 2)
> в исторических фотографиях уважаемым пользователем - yangur(ом), еще лет как 10-ть


   Спасибо за ссылки!
 Газетная вырезка, подтверждает ту версию, к которой мы совместно пришли год назад, что эпицентр взрыва -завод Яловикова.

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&p=70663706&viewfull=1#post70663706

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> На "Вiкна-Одеса", есть ещё такое фото.
> 
> http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?morskoj-vokzal-staryj


 Да, спасибо,я тоже его нашел и подтвердил догадку. А как вам удалось вынуть оттуда фотку без ватермарка?

----------


## Спокойствие

> . А как вам удалось вынуть оттуда фотку без ватермарка?


 А это фото, там, без ватермарки. Упущение!

----------


## Киров

Из записей штабного майора,следовавшего за кавкорпусом при освобождении Одессы.

----------


## forstrat

> Из записей штабного майора,следовавшего за кавкорпусом при освобождении Одессы.


 Сразу обозначу, что мой дед, в последствии майор НКВД в отставке, служивший в СМЕРШ, в 41м оборонял Одессу. Про войну ничего почти не рассказывал - толи тайн много знал, и сболтнуть боялся, но, пару раз было, что нелестно отзывался о тех, кто сдал город. Суть не в этом. Есть вопрос. Это не предвзято, просто, не понятно как то. 
Когда наша семья с какого то перепугу решила вернуться из Литвы на родину, я в скорости начал посещать школу, а конкретно, "полтинник" на Островидова. Так вот - две трети соучеников до конца 80х у меня были евреи. Какждый второй, если не полуторный в центре был евреем. Их что, после войны целенаправленно завозили в Одессу? По их словам - вроде нет, с XIX века семьи жили. Как их так жгли и уничтожали, что их битком в городе было? Я понимаю, когда можно спрятать семью. Одну - другую. Как можно спрятать пол города, я не понимаю.

----------


## Melomanka

> ... две трети соучеников до конца 80х у меня были евреи. Каждый второй, если не полуторный в центре был евреем...


  До конца 80-х? Странно.  Я думала, до этого времени многие выехали.
Из нашего двора до 1989 года  почти все уехали: в Америку, Израиль.  Остались буквально пару семей пенсионеров.

Ваш вопрос задала своему папе, он неплохо знает историю.  Говорит, в 1945-м году еврейские семьи массово стали возвращаться на поездах и пароходах в Одессу (это из числа тех, кто выехал отсюда на Кавказ и в Крым прям перед самой войной).  Квартиры в центре пустовали, поэтому жилья всем хватило)

----------


## Antique

> Сразу обозначу, что мой дед, в последствии майор НКВД в отставке, служивший в СМЕРШ, в 41м оборонял Одессу. Про войну ничего почти не рассказывал - толи тайн много знал, и сболтнуть боялся, но, пару раз было, что нелестно отзывался о тех, кто сдал город. Суть не в этом. Есть вопрос. Это не предвзято, просто, не понятно как то. 
> Когда наша семья с какого то перепугу решила вернуться из Литвы на родину, я в скорости начал посещать школу, а конкретно, "полтинник" на Островидова. Так вот - две трети соучеников до конца 80х у меня были евреи. Какждый второй, если не полуторный в центре был евреем. Их что, после войны целенаправленно завозили в Одессу? По их словам - вроде нет, с XIX века семьи жили. Как их так жгли и уничтожали, что их битком в городе было? Я понимаю, когда можно спрятать семью. Одну - другую. Как можно спрятать пол города, я не понимаю.


 Может многие эвакуировались. Наверняка весь ИТР уехал вместе с заводами в Казахстан, Сибирь и т. д., а среди технических специалистов наверняка много было евреев.

----------


## Melomanka

Там еще была интересная история, связанная с запретом Жукова на въезд евреев в Одессу.  Но после обращения их к Сталину, въезд все-таки разрешили.

----------


## Киров

Многие успели эвакуироваться перед оккупацией.После освобождения многие евреи вернулись  в город  ну и из  области   и с других районов страны.С нашего двора погибли все.Знания получены из рассказов мамы,папы,бабушек,деда и соседей.Мама и сейчас вспоминает иногда,как  выводили румыны евреев  с нашего  двора и плачет-там были и совсем маленькие дети...а соседи ещё подсказывали где кто спрятался...Оккупацию пережили еденицы .Главным образом,те,которых прятали соседи...Лет 8 назад,выяснилось,что жена нашего родственника-еврейка.Когда румыны гнали колонну несчастных по Пересыпи,родители её,пятилетнюю, вытолкнули и одесситы  тут же увели  , с риском для жизни прятали у себя и соседи не выдали...хотя был приказ,что за укрывательство расстреляют весь дом.Так она и жила у них,как дочь...История с Жуковым за запрет-чистая фантазия.

----------


## Melomanka

> История с Жуковым за запрет-чистая фантазия.


 Даже не могу спорить)) Никаких доказательств у меня нет, кроме папиного рассказа... Разве что могу спросить, откуда у него эта информация.

----------


## Trs

> Как их так жгли и уничтожали, что их битком в городе было? Я понимаю, когда можно спрятать семью. Одну - другую. Как можно спрятать пол города, я не понимаю.


 Номенклатура, ИТР более-менее высокого уровня и многие деятели культуры в основном эвакуировались в 1941 году.

----------


## Ranke

Время-то какое было. Революционное!

----------


## forstrat

> Время-то какое было. Революционное!


 А можно поинтересоваться, что такого знаменательного произошло третьего июля 1918 года? Рачки на Привозе подешевели?

----------


## Спокойствие

> А можно поинтересоваться, что такого знаменательного произошло третьего июля 1918 года? Рачки на Привозе подешевели?


 Хлеб подорожал.
Забастовка рабочих Канатного завода. 3 июля 1918 года

https://www.facebook.com/groups/117698584461/permalink/10154889918199462/

----------


## Ranke

> Хлеб подорожал.
> Забастовка рабочих Канатного завода. 3 июля 1918 года
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/117698584461/permalink/10154889918199462/


 Спасибо!

Было время в 1920-х
и Индо-европейский телеграф еще работал.


Один из детдомов располагался в Зуликовском переулке. 


Народ ходил купаться на Черноморский пляж.


На Думской площади базировалось общество 
с грозным названием - призывом.


Конечно же известная библиотека на Ярморочной площади при одноименном клубе. 


А дермато-венерологический институт на Нежинской
носил имя профессора Егора Степановича ГЛАВЧЕ.


Весь справочник за 1926/1927 год можно
*скачать здесь >>>*
Общий объем 700 мБ

----------


## OdGen

Сайт "Думская": *С оркестром и книгами: в Одессе открыли памятник потомку Дерибаса и автору «Старой Одессы» * 

Памятник известному одесскому историку, краеведу, библиографу, потомку одного из основателей Одессы Александру Дерибасу открыли сегодня в торжественной обстановке на центральной аллее Второго Христианского кладбища.
«Как рассказал «Думской» один из инициаторов установки памятника, режиссер Одесской киностудии Игорь Козлов-Петровский, идея появилась во время съемки документального фильма о прославленных одесситах «Пантеон Одессы».


Газета "Вечерняя Одесса" №126 (10387) // 08 ноября 2016 г.
О «любви к отеческим гробам»

...В разговор вступает художница, член правления Одесского отделения Украинского фонда культуры Галина Мещерякова: «По городу прошли слухи, что место захоронения Александра Де Рибаса готовят под продажу. Могила в жутком состоянии, зажата меж двух соседних оград, практически разрушена. Фамилия Де Рибас: визитная карточка Одессы!..».

Так надгробие выглядело ранее.

----------


## doc-men

Не припомню подобных фотографий, поэтому выкладываю: 

https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/47676461421_bd9d7b206b_h.jpg

https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/47676460491_b23ba15a6d_h.jpg

----------


## Ranke

> Не припомню подобных фотографий, поэтому выкладываю: 
> https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/47676461421_bd9d7b206b_h.jpg
> https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/47676460491_b23ba15a6d_h.jpg


 Спасибо! Вторую надобно отзеркалить.


Петя и Гаврик 


Такой кадр нашей башенки с часами, по-моему, еще  не проходил.

P.S. Нашел дату постройки.

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Ranke

Холодным декабрьским вечером 115 лет назад
в доме Хаима Срулевича на Глухой под№?

----------


## IvannaP

какой же  у  нас  прекрасный город!! Еще  раз убеждаюсь в этом!

----------


## Antique

> Холодным декабрьским вечером 115 лет назад
> в доме Хаима Срулевича на Глухой под№?


 В адресных книгах его нет. Возможно вскоре продал дом или фамилия намеренно записана неверная.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Холодным декабрьским вечером 115 лет назад
> в доме Хаима Срулевича на Глухой под№?


  Откуда такая любопытная заметка?
"Тит Титович Титов", "Семён Семёнович Семёнов", "еврей "Трансвальский" - с англичанами воевал, небось, вместе с бурами?

----------


## forstrat

> Откуда такая любопытная заметка?
> "Тит Титович Титов", "Семён Семёнович Семёнов", "еврей "Трансвальский" - с англичанами воевал, небось, вместе с бурами?


 Видимо, фамилии этих актеров больших и малых академических театров были слишком известны, чтоб их называть. А еврей Трансвальский, видимо, патроны, вымененные у англичан на бусы, продавал бурам потом за пол-цены, из за чего те ему фамилию на одно "а" и обрезали, как положено.

----------


## Ranke

> Такой кадр нашей башенки с часами, по-моему, еще  не проходил.


 Её месторасположение на сейчас.



Несколько увеличил пропорции для наглядности.
 video by Svyatoslav Krasnitskiy

----------


## Ranke

Что висит?

----------


## Trs

В конках тоже такие использовались.

----------


## Viktor 7

Ranke  это похоже керосино калильный фонарь.

----------


## Ranke

> Ranke  это похоже керосино калильный фонарь.


 Спасибо! Интересно узнать подробнее о них. Где посмотреть, почитать?



> Откуда такая любопытная заметка?


 Памятка для городовых, полицейских и т.д.
Понятия, термины, что делать куда идти, как докладывать и т.п.
Примеры, разбор, составление протоколов, дознаний, донесений и т.п.

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11.

----------


## Viktor 7

Эти экземпляры иногда в продаже..https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/kerosino-kalilnyy-fonar-lampa-IDjpbOy.html 
Вот как они работают.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74ZqzAPvvr4

----------


## Ranke

> Эти экземпляры иногда в продаже..https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/kerosino-kalilnyy-fonar-lampa-IDjpbOy.html 
> Вот как они работают.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74ZqzAPvvr4


 Спасибо еще раз! Достаточно наглядно.
Как понял в Одессе в те годы
выпускали уличные фонари того же принципа действия.

ул. Преображенская, 21
ТД "И.Собецкий и Ко"






Весь прейскурант на 1911 год скачать >>>

----------


## Sun LimE

Подскажите, как назывался рынок с картинами и всяким хендмейдом в горсаду?  его потом на соборку перенесли

----------


## Viktor 7

Вот такую фото из архива достал мой знакомый. Искал бумаги по своим родственникам и попалась это фото. Может когда и выкладывалась - не видел ...

----------


## Trs

Выкладывалась.

Фото впервые опубликовано в сети эстонским историком Ааре Оландером лет шесть назад. В качестве источника он сослался на Центральный госархив кинофотодокументов СССР.

----------


## Ranke

У современного тенниса есть официальное название *лаун-теннис* (англ. lawn [lɔːn] «лужайка») для отличия от реал-тенниса (или жё-де-пом во французском варианте названия) — более старой разновидности, в которую играют в закрытых помещениях и на совершенно другом типе корта.

----------


## Ranke

Ранее писал о находках старинных кирпичей с клеймами.
17.03.2018 - Лупаков Сергей Павлович (на ложке кирпича, т.е. сбоку)
08.06.2018 - К.III (производитель не установлен)

Вчера в дробных домах по Фонтанской дороге, 8 попался
клейменный экземпляр большого кирпича известных
одесских производителей - владельцев кирпичного завода
немцев братьев Гаукъ. 

 275х140х65

Из плана видно, что дом за Кадетским корпусом
под современным адресом №8/8 
построили раньше домов 8/1 и 8/4.

Время постройки скорей всего в промежутке
1905-1910 гг

 
Дом под №8/4, в отличие от своих братьев пострадал во время бомбежки в ВОВ, 
что хорошо видно по АФС 1944 года.


В домах наравне с кирпичом братьев Гаукъ встречается и кирпич
известного всем одесским краеведам Давида Мошковича Бланка.
Видимо на стройку работали два разных завода-производителя.
Интересно почему

----------


## Antique

В Одесском областном архиве хранилось дело от 25.02.1893 (ст. ст.) на 19 листах "Об устройстве купцом Беляевым русско-Американских рельсовых гор для катания" [ГАОО, ф. Ф-16, оп. 69, д. 414]. Дело утрачено.

Дело от 18.06.1893 (ст. ст.) на 10 листах "О русско-американских горках, устроенных в Александровском парке" [ГАОО, ф. Ф-16, оп. 69, д. 303]. Также  утрачено.

----------


## forstrat

Про кирпичи: не скажу за те дома, которые жилые, а, со слов знакомого, служившего в бытность в танковом училище, кирпич корпусов зело крепкий, и, однажды столкнувшись с задачей проделать в стене отверстие под трубу, весьма наигрались с этим вопросом. Видимо, здания строили с фортификационной подоплекой.

----------


## Ranke

> Про кирпичи: не скажу за те дома, которые жилые, а, со слов знакомого, служившего в бытность в танковом училище, кирпич корпусов зело крепкий...


 О качестве кирпича не скажу. Попадаются, правда, сведения в описаниях и рекламе кирпичных заводов, какой был лучше, но это так - мало, выборочно и не объективно. А так, в разрезе краеведения, можно написать о локации исходного кирпичного производства братьев Густава и Адольфа Ивановичей Гаукъ.

Было такое историческое место в городе - Салганы.
Еще с первой половины XIX века там базировались скотобойни
и салотопенные заводы. Сейчас это территория Черемушек.
От ул. Академика Филатова до парка им.Горького


На этой земле были участки принадлежащие нескольким
владельцам. Самым известным, как для нас, был купец Вильгельм Иванович Санценбахер, а также Лашин, Черепенников, Пожидаев, Бирюков и Гаук. 

Гаукъ Иванъ Христофорович - был немцем, купцом 2-ой гильдии
и проживал на Прохоровской с собственном доме. Сфера его занятий была,
от части таже, что и у Санценбахера (кстати, тоже немца) - он был владельцем
мыловаренного и свечного производства.

 1867

В последнее десятилетие XIX века
скотобойни были перенесены на Пересыпь
в район Ярмарочной площади.
Салотопенные заводы на Салганах 
остались не у дел. Сыновья Ивана Христофоровича -
Густав и Адольф образуют торговый дом и
перепрофилируют завод в кирпичный.
И это было согласно справочникам в 1898 году.
В нулевых XXв. к-во работников - 80. Годовой объем пр-ва
33000 руб. Адрес (Салганы, 3; Среднефонтанская, 3)

Наступает 1910-1911годы и что-то происходит
нехорошее с владельцами этого завода.

Густав Иванович умирает, а Адольф Иванович вынужден
был скрыться...

Однако предприятие не останавливается
и продолжает работать вплоть до смены
политического курса страны.
Новые хозяева - АО "Гергардтъ и Гей"

Возможно они были их кредиторами...
Объемы производства согласно источников 1913 года
сократились вдвое: к-во работников - 47. Объем -16200руб.
Адрес тот же: Салганы. Большефонтанская д-га, 3.

На карте 1929 года - именно на месте
расположения участка Гаука подписано - "Быв. Кирп."
Здание, которое скорей всего и было производством
(присутствует на планах 1843, 1867, 1876, 1881, 1888гг)
находится сейчас в районе Into-Sana (ул. Варненская, 2а/ул.Академика Филатова) 
и несколько глубже  в сторону парка. 
Также можно рассмотреть это здание (?!) и на АФС за 1941г.
Наверное, оно тоже было чем-то занято.

----------


## Antique

В Одессе скудные месторождения глины. По-этому производство не было стабильным, фабрики закрывались также быстро, как и появлялись.

Но также кризис в Европе и РИ повлиял. Немало предприятий обанкротилось в 1902 - 1904 годах. В 1904 году производство упало ниже плинтуса, что, кроме всего прочего,  вызвало революцию в 1905. Также объёмы строительства с 1900 года только падали, конец 1903 года совсем отвратительный, а 1904 ещё хуже, и хотя в строительстве использовали  преимущественно камень, но отдельные части зданий и дымоходы выполняли из кирпича и падение объёмов строительной деятельности на производство кирпича имело негативные последствия.

----------


## Ranke

1912г

Согласно плану на 1916 год
дом под №20 по Екатерининской
занимал угловое положение (с ул. Греческой).
Значит, депо фортепиан В .Штиглица располагалось
в доме Калпакчи.

----------


## Ranke

ул. Кондратенко (быв. Полицейская, сейчас Бунина)
номер 21 был угловым (ул. Ришельевская).
Значит дантист Александр Коп работал (имел кабинет)
в доме Л. Кречмара.



И в нем же располагалось депо фортепиан Э. Вицмана
"Громадный выбор роялей и пианино..."

----------


## Antique

> ул. Кондратенко (быв. Полицейская, сейчас Бунина)
> номер 21 был угловым (ул. Ришельевская).


 Только достоверно неизвестно в каком из зданий участка находился кабинет. Одно из зданий сохранилось, оно как раз со стороны Бунина. А вот угловому дому не повезло. По этому очень часто я затрудняюсь в том, в какую из карточек добавить сведения. По-этому чаще всего при отсутствии фотоподтверждений приходится добавлять наобум.

----------


## Ranke

Помогите определить здание на фотографии.

----------


## forstrat

> Помогите определить здание на фотографии.


 Весьма мне похоже на вид на угол с Троицкой, и, на здание, где в бытность пребывал универсам Черноморец. Но, это так, догадки...

----------


## Antique

> Помогите определить здание на фотографии.


 Дом Бродского на Греческой / Ришельевской.

----------


## Viktor 7

Ришельевская 31, угол Троицкой. Тоже с башенкой ,очень похож...

----------


## forstrat

> Ришельевская 31, угол Троицкой


 Думаю, уважаемый Antique прав. Визуально это дом Бродского. Вот, память подводит... здание, где был магазин Дельфин, оно каких лет постройки? Не помню совершенно. Просто, на углу, там, где оно сейчас находится, что то иное...

----------


## Ranke

> Дом Бродского на Греческой / Ришельевской.


 Спасибо!

3 мая 1919 года
 100 лет назад
источник >>>

----------


## Ranke

*Как подсчитали Одесситов*
авт. Александр ЧАЦКИЙ



Все три тома просмотрел. Ни одной улицы, ни одной фамилии.
Голые статистические цифры

----------


## Antique

> *Как подсчитали Одесситов*
> авт. Александр ЧАЦКИЙ
> 
> 
> 
> Все три тома просмотрел. Ни одной улицы, ни одной фамилии.
> Голые статистические цифры


  Это статистика по результатам переписи, собственно то, зачем она проводилась. 

А вот фамилии есть в самой переписи, которая хранится у нас в областном архиве. Её частично выложили на сайте архива и на торренте был более полный вариант. Размер около 100 Гб. 

Часть 1 
https://rutracker.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5479830

Часть 2
https://rutracker.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5479832

----------


## Ranke

> Это статистика по результатам переписи, собственно то, зачем она проводилась. 
> 
> А вот фамилии есть в самой переписи, которая хранится у нас в областном архиве. Её частично выложили на сайте архива и на торренте был более полный вариант. Размер около 100 Гб.


 Да, это разные переписи. 
За 1892 год была приурочена к грядущему столетию города.
И цели у неё были свои:

_"Потребность в переписи Одессы сознавалась уже давно, но дело откладывалось в виду предполагавшейся общей правительственной переписи в России». Но поскольку ожидание затянулось, Одесская городская Управа предложила произвести перепись, так как «через три года Одесса собирается праздновать свой столетний юбилей. Чем лучше можно ознаменовать это торжество, как не производством фотографического снимка, так сказать, с города, как не указанием, на основании точных данных, до чего развилась Одесса, каково ея состояние ко дню столетия».

"Вопрос этот прошел в Думе единогласно. Составленный Статистическим бюро проект переписи был рассмотрен Особой комиссией, Одесским статистическим комитетом, одобрен Статистическим Советом МВД и утвержден министерством внутренних дел. Перепись было решено произвести в декабре 1892 г., когда население находится в состоянии наименее подвижном (по мнению статистических конгрессов). Дума ассигновала на проведение переписи 34 тысячи рублей."_ 

А та что хранится в нашем областном архиве
(фонд-2, опись- 8) - это результаты первой всеобщей переписи населения Российской империи 1897 года.

----------


## Ranke

> А вот фамилии есть в самой переписи...


 Не только фамилии, Олег Сергеевич.
Нашел несколько замечательных и уважаемых людей того времени.

архитектор *Толвинский Николай Константинович*

Уроженец Сувалской губернии (г.Мариямполе) сейчас Литва. Дата рождения 1858 год. Дворянин. Академик архитектуры. Родной язык польский. Жена потомственная дворянка, уроженка Варшавы - Ядвига Феликсовна. 

архитектор *Кабиольский Вильгельм Мартынович*

Германский подданный. Уроженец (гр.1855) города Кенигсберга (сейчас г.Клайпеда, Литва). Жена - Луиза Васильевна, также от туда. Родной язык, конечно, немецкий.

мраморных дел мастер *Вернетта Септим Францевич*

Итальянский подданный. Одессит (!) 1842 года рождения.
Семья итальянца Франца Вернетта хорошо была известна в нашем городе и за её пределами еще в первой половине XIX. Скульптуры, лестницы и даже памятники (надгробные) их работы были в цене.



Один из памятников работы Франца Вернетта середины 1860-х
до сих пор стоит в Севастополе.

----------


## Richard

> Ранее писал о находках старинных кирпичей с клеймами.
> 17.03.2018 - Лупаков Сергей Павлович (на ложке кирпича, т.е. сбоку)
> 08.06.2018 - К.III (производитель не установлен)
> 
> Вчера в дробных домах по Фонтанской дороге, 8 попался
> клейменный экземпляр большого кирпича известных
> одесских производителей - владельцев кирпичного завода
> немцев братьев Гаукъ. 
> 
> ...


  Современный номер 8/8 строился как один из учебных корпусов кадетского корпуса поэтому да, он был построен раньше, чем дома для преподавателей - 8/1 и 8/4 
8/4 полностью сгорел в 44-м. До 53-го года стояла коробка, потом по центру фасада сделали еще один подъезд, квартиры поделили на каморки. Раньше на площадке было 2 двери, стало 3. Перекрытия между этажами сделали такими хлипкими, что перетаскивание шкафа у соседа сверху вызывало сотрясение люстры в нижней квартире, посему знающие люди всячески стремились получить служебную квартиру в 8/1, но не в откапиталенном 8/4

----------


## forstrat

> Современный номер 8/8 строился как один из учебных корпусов кадетского корпуса поэтому да, он был построен раньше, чем дома для преподавателей - 8/1 и 8/4 
> 8/4 полностью сгорел в 44-м. До 53-го года стояла коробка, потом по центру фасада сделали еще один подъезд, квартиры поделили на каморки. Раньше на площадке было 2 двери, стало 3. Перекрытия между этажами сделали такими хлипкими, что перетаскивание шкафа у соседа сверху вызывало сотрясение люстры в нижней квартире, посему знающие люди всячески стремились получить служебную квартиру в 8/1, но не в откапиталенном 8/4


 Бывал во дворе дома 8/8 по Фонтанской дороге. Дворик замечательный, весьма уютный, и, сам корпус стоит несколько особняком от остальных. Но, по правде говоря, если он не перестраивался, то, на учебный корпус, особенно, тех времён, не похож. Парадные, то ли две, то ли три - не припомню. На вид - так и были изначально. И вся архитектура, в целом, как и у остальных жилых корпусов.

----------


## Ranke

О происхождении слова *"КАНТЕР"* (ручные пружинные весы).
С глубокой благодарностью Виталию Сильвестровичу Томчику!

 1914г

"А как не вспомнить, что поныне, по крайней мере на юге Украины, люди преклонного, не совсем преклонного и вовсе не преклонного возраста называют ручные пружинные весы не иначе, как *"кантером"*, не подозревая, что их выпускала "Специальная фабрика весов и гирь" Якова *Кантера* на Малой Арнаутской улице в Одессе.

Она была когда-то живописна: щекастый булыжник мостовой под сводами старых акаций, тротуары из синих плиток лавы, решетчатые столбы, стеклянные таблички с номерами домов, подсвечиваемые по вечерам спрятанными за ними лампочками, скамеечки у ворот…Время взяло свое и былого колорита Малой Арнаутской не возвратить. Но это вовсе не касается торгового облика улицы Как говорят в Одессе, совсем наоборот.

Яков Кантер, открывая свой маленький заводик на Малой Арнаутской улице и не представлял, что войдет в историю измерительных приборов.
Заводов выпускающих весы, в Одессе было с два десятка. Все они выпускали, более или менее одинаковые торговые весы, но одесситы, именно Яше Кантору, приписали пружинные весы.
Всякие прочие конструкции - это просто весы, а пружинные - это *кантер*.
Весы стали пользоваться бешенной популярностью. Любая уважающая себя хозяйка шла на Привоз со своим *маленьким кантером* и проверяла вес купленного товара. Если разница в весе заявленном торговкой и реальным, была не большой, покупательница со спокойной душой шла домой, но если покупательницу обвесили на много, то все имели что послушать.
После арии одесской покупательницы, вечером в театр, можно было уже не ходить. Игра актеров меркла на фоне темперамента и артистизма двух фурий по обе стороны прилавка.
Завод на Малой Арнаутской большевики экспроприировали, дети Яши остались без ничего. 
Но, при этом одесситы продолжали называть весы - *кантером*, даже не подозревая, что это чья то фамилия."

источник >>>

----------


## Ranke

Попалась нестандартная
формулировка названия имени (видимо из ранних).
Просто не знали как точно, а может и приняли за настоящее )

Но звучит мило 
Правда подпольная кличка Андрея Васильевича Трофимова (1856-1925)
была именно "Дед Трофим". 

  ВО>>>

 вторая половина 1920-х
Подбельского, 16 (ул. Коблевская) >>>

----------


## Спокойствие

> О происхождении слова *"КАНТЕР"* (ручные пружинные весы).
> С глубокой благодарностью Виталию Сильвестровичу Томчику!
>  1914г


 Яков Кантер был, конечно, голова.
Но к названию весов "кантер", он отношения не имеет.


http://resource.history.org.ua/cgi-b...S21STR=0007832

----------


## Richard

> Бывал во дворе дома 8/8 по Фонтанской дороге. Дворик замечательный, весьма уютный, и, сам корпус стоит несколько особняком от остальных. Но, по правде говоря, если он не перестраивался, то, на учебный корпус, особенно, тех времён, не похож. Парадные, то ли две, то ли три - не припомню. На вид - так и были изначально. И вся архитектура, в целом, как и у остальных жилых корпусов.


 До 2005 или 2006 (точно не помню) доступа к 8/8 не было вообще. Здание находилось на территории училища и было ограждено забором, что проходил между котельной и домом. Тесть, что работал зав. музеем в училище, говорил, что там было что-то типа парашютно-десантной школы, не помню уже для какого факультета. В начале 2000-х здание решили вывести из состава учебного заведения и передать КЭЧ, дабы хоть немного решить проблему бесквартирных офицеров. Для этого по фасаду возвели другой забор, отгородив его от остальной территории училища, а забор возле котельной разобрали. Само здание внутри подверглось сильной перепланировке, поскольку для жилья оно не очень подходило. Там были учебные классы, которые каждый получивший ордер, перестраивал под себя - выгораживали кухню, санузел и т.п. Я тоже там был, надеялся что и нам перепадет там квартира, но увы!

----------


## Ranke

> Яков Кантер был, конечно, голова.
> Но к названию весов "кантер", он отношения не имеет.


 Спасибо!
Вопрос интересный и требует
дополнительных исследований.

 
О.Губарь
Старая Одесса: меры и весы

----------


## N.E.V.E.N

Есть в Одессе какие уютные места?Типа двориков или еще чего, где еще не было рук современного человека?

----------


## Ranke

еще >>>

----------


## Ranke

Сколько же из всего ужаса здесь приведенного является правдой?
Фамилии, адреса, описания очевидцев...

 весь текст >>>

----------


## Ranke

> В начале двадцатых годов прошлого века в Одессе жил питерский архитектор и художник Моисей Маркович Синявер.
> Находясь тут в 1921 - 1922 годах он сделал много рисунков и акварелей одесских улиц, зданий, мостов, лестниц.
> В 1935 году в Ленинграде была издана книга "Архитектура старой Одессы" с этими рисунками и акварелями.
> К сожалению - большинство из них в книге приведены в черно-белом варианте. Насколько я понимаю - из-за особенностей тогдашней полиграфии.
> У меня эта книжечка есть и я ее отсканировал.
> Здесь я помещаю несколько иллюстраций, а полностью отсканированные файлы можно увидеть и скачать, при желании, *тут.*


   

Родился в Одессе

----------


## Antique

А ещё известный составитель архитектурной энциклопедии - архитектор Гаврил Васильевич Барановский. Особенность нашего города , а может и не особенность, что многие уроженцы Одессы предпочитали отсюда уезжать.

----------


## Ranke

Не задерживайте и не обманывайте кондуктриссу 



 (из коллекции музея ОГЭТ)

 (из коллекции В.Ковальчука)

----------


## chereshny1958

https://usionline.com/2019/05/12/oranzhereya-marazli-uvyadayushhaya-estetika-velikoj-odessy-foto/

----------


## Ranke

Проблема современности
с картинками работаем, с текстом нет.


oldtime.net.ua

----------


## forstrat

Ыыыы...

Я бы написал шире - "В ходе исследования Екатерининской площади был неожиданно для исследователей открыт памятник Екатерине Второй, чудом дошедший из античности до наших дней. Учёные предполагают, что ещё ранее на его месте стоял другой монумент, вероятно, ещё неолитический, так как сохранились следы установки некоего массивного основания неправильной формы. К обсуждению открытия планируется привлечь британских учёных, кои в исследованиях неолитических памятников зодчества съели собак больше, чем вся Северная Корея за годы чучхе. Думаем, британские учёные смогут порадовать нас ещё более сенсационными открытиями в ближайшие годы".

----------


## Antique

В новостях и так любят писать о тех объектах, которые здесь упоминались в начале 2010-х, как о новых находках.

----------


## Скруджжж

*Прошу підписати петицію ЩОДО ЗАПРОВАДЖЕННЯ СПЕЦІАЛЬНОСТІ 195 - РЕСТАВРАЦІЯ ПАМ'ЯТОК НЕРУХОМОЇ КУЛЬТУРНОЇ СПАДЩИНИ*

https://petition.president.gov.ua/pe...H1F6mMupGZ4Tbk

----------


## doc-men



----------


## Antique

Существует открытка в начале Ришельевской улицы у Городского театра, где на тротуаре стоит некий стол с людьми у него. Кто-то утверждал, что это меняла с клиентами. Что-же очень может быть, так как на тротуарах действительно располагались разменные пункты:

В Одесском областном архиве хранилось дело от 18.03.1888 (ст. ст.) на 63 листах "Об отводе в наём Городских мест по всему городу на обочинах улиц для торговли квасом, зельцерской водой, разменом денег, каштанами и проч." [ГАОО, ф. Ф-16, оп. 64, д. 321]. Дело утрачено.

----------


## kravshik

> Есть в Одессе какие уютные места?Типа двориков или еще чего, где еще не было рук современного человека?


 Ну и повеселил))

Все здесь сделано руками человека.....те же дворики .

а братья-человеки уже успели добраться везде!!))


просто есть не сильно тронутые местечки ,человеками.-это две большие разницы ,как говорят у нас в Одессе...
но надо спешить....пока они еще есть

----------


## Полесов

> Типа двориков или еще чего, где еще не было рук современного человека?


  улица Чернышевского 
можно снимать фильмы типа  Ликвидация

----------


## Antique

Как раз на Чернышевского руки хорошо видны.

----------


## Ranke

Маяк Воронцовский

«Одесская башня»
  

Маяк Одесский (Большефонтанский)

----------


## Ranke

Думская_net
21/05/2019
"На спуске Маринеско реставрируют арку судоремонтного
завода с «брюссельским» барельефом" 



Воодушевился свежим репортажем и вспомнил за фото из своего архива.
Хотел почитать по истории здания, что до сих пор сохранилось
на территории Стрыйского парка во Львове. Захожу на Домофото 
на местность города и нужного парка, а там заполненных карточек
всего ничего. Видимо, совсем не популярный проект у них.
Еще раз спасибо нашему модератору за такую плотную историческую работу
по нашему городу! 



 Львов, 2011г

----------


## Ranke

В карточке на Домофото
за зданием по *Фонтанской д-ге, 67а* (7ст БФ, 16-ти этажка с магазином)
отмечено:

_Так как здание построили в 1970-х годах в нём не мог жить М*. З. Галай с 1961 года, как это указано в списке памятников. Здание является выявленным памятником истории местного значения (в здании в 1961 — 1980 гг. жил почетный гражданин. Одессы, командир 248-й стрелковой дивизии, которая освободила м. Одессу Галай М*. З.) (Решение Одесского Облисполкома № 652 от 25.12.1984 г.)_
* Опечатка. Правильно "Н". Звали Николаем.

Здесь есть неточности и один интересный исторический момент.

Подошел к зданию и сфотографировал
мемориальную табличку.
 установлена 10/04/1984г
Скорей всего дом был сдан и заселялся в 1977-м году.
Николай Захарович успел прожить в нём 3 года (он скончался в летом 1980-го).
*В реестре памятников* ошибка или тоже опечатка. Этого дома на 1961 год,
конечно, не могло быть.

На страничке odessa-memory.info
читаем в карточке по Галаю Николаю Захаровичу (1901-1980):

"*В 1958 году генерал Н.З. Галай* был уволен по болезни в запас, *переехал в Одессу на постоянное место жительства.*

Решением сессии Одесского городского совета от *30 октября 1967 года* Николаю Захаровичу Галаю, генерал-майору в отставке, за большие заслуги в освобождении города Одессы от немецко-румынских оккупантов и активную работу по военно-патриотическому воспитанию молодежи *присвоено звание Почетный гражданин города-героя Одессы.*

Умер Николай Захарович Галай 30 июня 1980 года и похоронен на Втором христианском кладбище.

Через год, в июне 1981 года, было принято решение о сооружении на могиле генерал-майора в отставке Николая Захаровича Галая надгробия от имени Министерства обороны СССР. На доме, где он жил с 1977 по 1980 год, по улице Перекопской дивизии, 67-а (ныне – Фонтанская дорога), в 1984 году была установлена мемориальная доска."

Здесь всё соответствует.
*Вопрос. А где тогда проживал в городе Николай Захарович до вселения в
предоставленную новую квартиру на 7ст БФ?! Ведь согласно информации в город Одесса
он переехал в конце 50-х, а квартиру выдали в 1977-ом?*

----------


## Ranke

> *Вопрос. А где тогда проживал в городе Николай Захарович до вселения в
> предоставленную новую квартиру на 7ст БФ?! Ведь согласно информации в город Одесса он переехал в конце 50-х, а квартиру выдали в 1977-ом?*


 Адрес легко находится, т.к. такой почетный гражданин не мог 
проживать в квартире без телефона.


Получается почти 20 лет Николай Захарович проживал 
по адресу Франца Меринга, 75 (сейчас ул.Нежинская)

Что же помешало установить мемориальную табличку
на здании в центральной части города?

А причина скорей всего в адресе. Так как за ним 
числится одна из трагических страничек времен ВОВ.
В одном из помещений по Нежинской, 75 располагалась
явочная квартира, на которой румынская сигуранца 8 февраля 1942 года 
арестовала командира партизанского отряда - В.А. Молодцова (Бадаева).
С чего собственно и начался крах успешной подпольной ячейки.

Подробней о тех событиях в статье-исследовании А.Бабича >>>

----------


## Antique

> Хотел почитать по истории здания, что до сих пор сохранилось
> на территории Стрыйского парка во Львове. Захожу на Домофото 
> на местность города и нужного парка, а там заполненных карточек
> всего ничего. Видимо, совсем не популярный проект у них.


 Проект более популярный на востоке Украины, чем на западе из-за языка и домена. Движок позволяет сделать многоязычный интерфейс, но описания всё равно только на русском.

В принципе именно одесская часть на Домофото отличается уникальностью по разного рода причинам. С одной стороны у меня и Trs были некоторые наработки ещё до возникновения сайта, а с другой хоть и сайт недостаточно удобен, но когда кто-то платит за хостинг, есть база данных с поиском и карта, то лучшего момента для их публикации не найти. 

Ну и я даже не мог предугадать, что кроме справочников Пилявского, Тимофеенко, списка памятников и путеводителей удастся обратиться и к самим первоисточникам - архивным документам. Правда сейчас в архиве штормит, новое руководство неверно понимает цели архива. Вместо распространения знаний всячески пытается ограничить как снятие копий, так и доступ к ним, под видом установления порядка. Возможно ситуация изменится, так как в верхних инстанциях сейчас рассматривается вопрос фотосъёмки.

----------


## Ranke

Так же хотелось дополнить и подтвердить информацию из исследования А. Бабича, касаемо предполагаемого предателя - Антона Брониславовича Федоровича (псевдоним «Петр Иванович Бойко»).

Написано:
_"Наземный отряд резидентуры Молодцова (Бадаева), возглавлял партийный активист Антон Брониславович Федорович (псевдоним «Петр Иванович Бойко»). Он был рекомендован в Отряд, как старый чекист, поскольку в 1920–1922 годах служил сначала оперативным комиссаром, а затем помощником уполномоченного в особом отделе одесской ЧК. Уволенный по сокращению штатов в 1922 году, он занимал различные должности от начальника военизированной охраны одного из одесских учреждений до руководящего работника районного масштаба.

В самом начале войны Бойко со своей женой Евгенией поселился в комнате на квартире семьи Гордиенко (Нежинская, 75). Там же, на первом этаже, была открыта слесарная мастерская, которая стала местом для конспиративных встреч. В ней работали сам Бойко и два брата Алексей и Яков Гордиенко."_ 

1939г

До войны Федорович (Бойко) проживал за 300м от адреса,
на который переехал. Возможно, причиной было разрушение здания.
На АФС за 1944 год по адресу ул.Бебеля, 56 (ул.Еврейская)
просматривается поврежденный флигель здания.

----------


## Ranke

Письмо скульптора Ивана Петровича Мартоса
графу Михаилу Семеновичу Воронцову о создании
памятника герцогу Ришелье. 9 января 1824 год

  

Цена вопроса по созданию скульптуры - 40 000 руб. (оплата частями)
1,5 года на работу. Составление контракта в 2 экземплярах.
И исключительное требование по заказу - личные отношения с графом.

----------


## Jorjic

> До войны Федорович (Бойко) проживал за 300м от адреса,
> на который переехал. Возможно, причиной было разрушение здания.
> На АФС за 1944 год по адресу ул.Бебеля, 56 (ул.Еврейская)
> просматривается поврежденный флигель здания.


 Во флигель этого дома попала бомба в одну из первых ночных бомбардировок в 1941 году. Там жила семья моих родителей. Бомба, видимо, не взорвалась. Утром, открыв двер в подсобную часть квартиры, обнаружили зияющий провал. Это было 23 июля 1941 года.

----------


## Ranke

> Во флигель этого дома попала бомба в одну из первых ночных бомбардировок в 1941 году. Там жила семья моих родителей. Бомба, видимо, не взорвалась. Утром, открыв двер в подсобную часть квартиры, обнаружили зияющий провал. Это было 23 июля 1941 года.


 Спасибо, Георгий! Это безусловно интереснейшее наблюдение.
Возможно, Ваши родители были знакомы с семьёй Федоровичей, раз жили в одном доме.
Он - Антон Брониславович перед войной был управляющим конторой "Главпарфюмерия".

----------


## Ranke

ист.

 ист.

Борьба с мелкой преступностью и хулиганством.

----------


## Ranke

граффити
ул. Романа Кармена (стена быв. пивзавода)



Интересно, а Роман Лазаревич, прожив достаточно долгую и насыщенную творчеством жизнь, фотографировал ли свой родной город? И если да, то сохранился ли архив таких работ.

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо, Георгий! Это безусловно интереснейшее наблюдение.
> Возможно, Ваши родители были знакомы с семьёй Федоровичей, раз жили в одном доме.
> Он - Антон Брониславович перед войной был управляющим конторой "Главпарфюмерия".


 К сожалению, теперь это уже невозможно узнать. Во всяком случае я никогда не слышал этого имени.

----------


## Ranke

Непростая судьба человека, сложившаяся в нашем городе в первой трети XIX века - старшего сына Брянского купца Ильи Андреевича Андросова 



  

  

Во времена, когда градоначальником Одессы был Дюк де Ришелье, городскими головами состояли также *купцы Андросовы: Иван — в 1809 — 1812 гг. и Семен — в 1812 — 1815 гг.* В ведомости купцам на 1798 год *Иван Андросов значится елисаветградским купцом*, торгующим в России на 15.000 руб. в это время ему принадлежали: двухэтажный дом, кладовая, две лавки в Одессе, в старом гостином ряду, да еще дома в Очакове и Елисаветграде. Торговал он «красным товаром своего произведения, на свой капитал и в кредит». Здесь надо уточнить, что речь скорее всего идет о мануфактуре, ибо красным товаром в Росси именовались еще и ювелирные изделия. В метрических книгах упоминаются его жена Елена и сын Анастасий (1814). *Семен Андросов** — одесский купец 1-й гильдии. В 1816-1817 годах принимал участие в организации местного девичьего училища. Между прочим, он один из тех, кто в качестве члена магистрата подписал всеподданнейшее письмо императору Павлу при хрестоматийной посылке 3.000 апельсин, каковая акция возымела весьма благоприятные для юной Одессы последствия. По свидетельству мемуаристов, Андросовы и их потомки отличались хлебосольством. Братья Андросовы были подрядчиками сооружения и попечителями первого одесского храма во имя Николая Мирликийского. [Ист.]

* _6 июля 1854г скончался один из первых поселенцев нашего города, 90 летний русский купец, потомственный почетный гражданин Семен Ильич Андросов. В Одессе с 1796 года._

он же >
Подряд на строительство Андросовского мола (1839-1843гг)
получил младший сын Брянского купца Ильи Андреевича Андросова.

----------


## Спокойствие

Фальсификация лекарств, одесскими фармазонами.





Ещё о временах Росcийской Империи.

----------


## Спокойствие

Окончание:


Больше по ссылкам:
1)http://www.provisor.com.ua/archive/2000/N15/arganov.php
2)http://www.provisor.com.ua/archive/2000/N16/arganov.php
3)http://www.provisor.com.ua/archive/2000/N17/arganov.php

----------


## forstrat

Мне братья Хаиты давно подозрительными кажутся...  Ан не спроста, как оказалось!

----------


## Ranke

> Ыыыы...
> 
> Я бы написал шире - "В ходе исследования Екатерининской площади был неожиданно для исследователей открыт памятник Екатерине Второй...


 Это как попасть. В какой-то момент памятник, упс и совсем не открыт 





> И да, я мизантроп.


 Бальзам полуторавековой выдержки, как для Вас.

----------


## Ranke

Что за часовинка в порту?
Ведь "Царский павильон", чем-то напоминающий, был явно другим.
Или подпись врет и это не Одесса.

----------


## forstrat

> Что за часовинка в порту?
> Ведь , чем-то напоминающий, был явно другим.
> Или подпись врет и это не Одесса.


 Врёт. Это река. И суда речные.

----------


## Ranke

ист.

Сейчас многоэтажные дома по Педагогическому пер. 3/1; 3/2; 3/3 и 3/4. 
 совр. наложение



до 1917 года
располагались Дачи Одесского Педагогического общества Взаимопомощи

----------


## Ranke

О каком памятнике и где именно
говорит позднесоветский каталожный
список мемориалов?

----------


## forstrat

> О каком памятнике и где именно
> говорит позднесоветский каталожный


 Хм... на сколько я помню улицу Степную, то, на ней как то сложно вообще представить себе памятник. Весьма до сих пор захолустное место скомканной архитектуры призаводских общаг и железнодорожных развязок, взирающих на глухие суровые стены Прессмаша.

----------


## Jorjic

> О каком памятнике и где именно
> говорит позднесоветский каталожный
> список мемориалов?


 Возможно, ул.Гастелло когда-то называлась Степная. Посмотреть бы в довоенных справочниках.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Возможно, ул.Гастелло когда-то называлась Степная. Посмотреть бы в довоенных справочниках.


 Гастелло не называлась так, но там рядом проходит ул. Кострова - бывшая 7-я Степная. Скорее всего имелась ввиду именно она.

----------


## Jorjic

> Гастелло не называлась так, но там рядом проходит ул. Кострова - бывшая 7-я Степная. Скорее всего имелась ввиду именно она.


 Гугл показывает адрес памятника – Гастелло, 6. Я поэтому и подумал.

----------


## Ranke

> ...
> 
> Получается почти 20 лет Галай Николай Захарович проживал 
> по адресу Франца Меринга, 75 (сейчас ул.Нежинская)
> 
> *Что же помешало установить мемориальную табличку
> на здании в центральной части города?
> *
> А причина скорей всего в адресе. Так как за ним 
> ...


 А удостоился чести быть квартирой-явкой совсем другой адрес:


Кстати, ул. Коблевская, 30 не так и удалена от Нежинской, 75.

----------


## Ranke

> Возможно, ул.Гастелло когда-то называлась Степная. Посмотреть бы в довоенных справочниках.


 


> Гастелло не называлась так, но там рядом проходит ул. Кострова - бывшая 7-я Степная. Скорее всего имелась ввиду именно она.


 Так и есть. *Спасибо!* Правда, 2gis адрес известного памятника не выдает.
Улица 7-я Степная - название еще довоенное. Сейчас (с середины 1980-х) она ул. Тараса Кострова (сын С.И.Мартыновского. В 1918г редактор подпольной большевистской газеты "Коммунист". Первый редактор "Комсомольской правды".)  


Несколько лет назад фотографировал единственный памятник
Гастелло Н.Ф. в Одесской области.

----------


## Ranke

Раскрывая тему наших летчиков в героические дни обороны города,
советую ознакомится с новой книгой (изд. 2018г)

 скачать книгу >>>

Рассмотрел на немецком аэрофотоснимке наши истребители
вокруг Горемыкинского люнета.


Они? ЛаГГ-3
 odessastory.info

----------


## Ranke

ориг.

С пользователем _Спокойствие_ поднимали у нас вопрос 
о лиманогрязелечебном заведении и пансионе доктора Амброжевича на Куяльнике.

Сейчас можно добавить, что
АМБРОЖЕВИЧ Петр Михайлович (1855гр) был статским советником,
занимался свободной лечебной практикой (с 1883г) по специализации акушерство.

Месторасположение этого заведения
хорошо просчитывается, т.к. на его территории
советы открыли санаторий им. Н.А.Семашко (фото). 
 ВУ 1926/1927


 1917г 
 1983г
 2017г

----------


## Спокойствие

Заметка об Украинском генетико-селекционном институте (УГСИ), из журнала "Всесвіт" №19 1929 г
Сейчас -Селекционно-генетический институт.



Не эту ли лабораторию, по адресу Овидиопольская дорога 3/20, строят на фото в статье?

http://www.sgi.od.ua/48-fotoalllbom.html



Подборка довоенного "Всесвіта":http://escriptorium.univer.kharkov.ua/handle/1237075002/2908

----------


## Antique

Разумеется эту

----------


## Net zastroyke

> На данном фото - могила нижних чинов с Тигра. В статье на save.odessa.ua поимённо есть.


 Добрый день.Не могу зайти на сайт указанный выше.Подскажите пожалуйста,где можно прочесть  список поименный в других источниках?

----------


## malyutka_e

> Письмо скульптора Ивана Петровича Мартоса
> графу Михаилу Семеновичу Воронцову о создании
> памятника герцогу Ришелье. 9 января 1824 год
> 
>   
> 
> Цена вопроса по созданию скульптуры - 40 000 руб. (оплата частями)
> 1,5 года на работу. Составление контракта в 2 экземплярах.
> И исключительное требование по заказу - личные отношения с графом.


 А можно ссылку на источник?

----------


## Спокойствие

Статья в журнале "Всесвіт" №30 1929 г
Первый в Одессе, украинский детский сад, для детей портовых грузчиков.
Основан в 1924 г. Сперва размещался на территории Одеского епархиального свечного завода- ул. Старостина ( Приморская) 77.

http://domofoto.ru/house/162656/
 Для этого, из здания завода выгнали его бывших владельцев и руководителя- священника по фамилии Стоянов (Стоянив?).
 Позже, переехал в особняк, по адресу Сабанеев мост 3.


 "Вся Одесса" 1930 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Дача Володковичей ( Willa Wołodkowiczow w Odessie), около 1890 г.
 2-й Лермонтовский переулок.




https://polona.pl/item/willa-wolodkowiczow-w-odessie,MTA4MDM0MjE0/#info:metadata

----------


## дэн 79

Куяльник,1948 год.

----------


## forstrat

Интересно происхождение столь знатной лужи возле корпуса. Понятно, что война три года назад только завершилась, но, для дренажных работ не нужны усилия всей необъятной страны.

----------


## Sergey_L

ничего необычного - это лиман разлился, что очень часто было, (видимо на фото весна) и порой встречается на других фото.

----------


## forstrat

> ничего необычного - это лиман разлился, что очень часто было, (видимо на фото весна) и порой встречается на других фото.


 Хм... гораздо полноводнее был Куяльник пол века назад, значится. 
Другой вопрос тогда появляется - ежели лиман так систематически разливался,  почему не соорудили дамбу ещё при царизме, так сказать? Или, не построили корпус чуть повыше? У них же там подвалы под всем корпусом, причём, судя по отделке, активно были пользуемые.

----------


## дэн 79

ничего необычного - это лиман разлился, что очень часто было, (видимо на фото весна) и порой встречается на других фото.[/QUOTE]

Таки да.Нашел ещё одно фото второй половины 40-х годов с подтопленным Куяльником.(Источник на фото)

----------


## San64

детство, детство... прекрасное далеко...

©О.Губарь

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

там машина времени внутри?

----------


## Antique

> Хм... гораздо полноводнее был Куяльник пол века назад, значится. 
> Другой вопрос тогда появляется - ежели лиман так систематически разливался,  почему не соорудили дамбу ещё при царизме, так сказать? Или, не построили корпус чуть повыше? У них же там подвалы под всем корпусом, причём, судя по отделке, активно были пользуемые.


 При царизме лиман усыхал

----------


## forstrat

> При царизме лиман усыхал


 А при Керенском воспрял. Военный коммунизм так вообще призвёл на Куяльник невероятный вздрыжный эффект, а победа во Второй мировой разлила лиман полными водами. Вот при втором Ильиче, потеряв веру в светлое будущее, эстуарий что то загрустил снова))

----------


## Спокойствие

> Хм... гораздо полноводнее был Куяльник пол века назад, значится. 
> Другой вопрос тогда появляется - ежели лиман так систематически разливался,  почему не соорудили дамбу ещё при царизме, так сказать? Или, не построили корпус чуть повыше? У них же там подвалы под всем корпусом, причём, судя по отделке, активно были пользуемые.


  С момента начала наблюдений, там постоянно были значительные колебания уровня воды.


"Одесскіе лиманы и ихъ лечебныя средства
Брусиловскій, Е. М."  1914 г
 С 16 по 21 страницы, описания колебания уровня воды в лиманах.

http://repo.odmu.edu.ua/xmlui/handle/123456789/3324

----------


## Antique

В  ООИРТО высказывалась идея соединить лиман с морем, если я не ошибаюсь. Но как обычно, так ничего и не сделали.

----------


## forstrat

> В  ООИРТО высказывалась идея соединить лиман с морем, если я не ошибаюсь. Но как обычно, так ничего и не сделали.


 Отнюдь. Уже года четыре, как Куяльник соединён с морем трубой, вода поступает в лиман весной и осенью. Летом задвижки закрывают по неразведанным  мной пока причинам. Уровень водоёма заметно вырос.

А вот ссылка на статью, где объясняется, почему летом не происходит забор морской воды в эстуарий - https://bulletin.odeku.edu.ua/gidrohimicheskij-rezhim-kuyalnitskogo-limana-v-sovremennyj-period/

----------


## Antique

> Отнюдь. Уже года четыре, как Куяльник соединён с морем трубой, вода поступает в лиман весной и осенью. Летом задвижки закрывают по неразведанным  мной пока причинам. Уровень водоёма заметно вырос.
> 
> А вот ссылка на статью, где объясняется, почему летом не происходит забор морской воды в эстуарий - https://bulletin.odeku.edu.ua/gidrohimicheskij-rezhim-kuyalnitskogo-limana-v-sovremennyj-period/


 Так это сейчас. ООИРТО как раз уже 100 лет как не существует.

----------


## Киров

Успел выхватить кусочек прошлого.

----------


## San64

> Вложение 13168049Вложение 13168052Вложение 13168053 Успел выхватить кусочек прошлого.


 Может начали реконструкцию?

----------


## Antique

> Может начали реконструкцию?


 Скорее ремонт. Наверное уже закончен, я давно не был там.

----------


## Ranke

1903г

----------


## Viktoz

Запустили интерактивну карту мест сьемок фильмов  1930-х годов с привязкой к  местности. мало того, запущена функция было/стало... очень интересно... много мест уже не осталось... кому интересно - карта по ссылке

не знаю кто делал - но  огромная благодарность этому человеку...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Запустили интерактивну карту мест сьемок фильмов  1930-х годов с привязкой к  местности. мало того, запущена функция было/стало... очень интересно... много мест уже не осталось... кому интересно - карта по ссылке
> 
> не знаю кто делал - но  огромная благодарность этому человеку...


 Даа... круто! Целых 10 фильмов выложили....

----------


## дэн 79

> Даа... круто! Целых 10 фильмов выложили....


 Ну не всё и сразу.На это время нужно...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ну не всё и сразу.На это время нужно...


 Все уже давно сделано. ОДЕССКАЯ КИНОЭНЦИКЛОПЕДИЯ.

----------


## Киров

Коллеги,помогите определить место.Начало румынской оккупации.Вдали вижу артезианскую скважину...когда то была карта этих скважин,но не могу найти...предполагаю Слободской базарчик,или Рачкова,но не сходится...SOS

----------


## Trs

Это Ярмарочная. Пожарная часть за кадром справа. Дома у правого и левого края кадра сохранились.

----------


## Киров

Спасибо огромное...признаюсь...в течении нескольких лет,время от времени,безрезультатно пытался разгадать этот "рэбус".Лужа вероятно не от дождя,а последствия взрыва дамбы.

----------


## nissan

> Все уже давно сделано. ОДЕССКАЯ КИНОЭНЦИКЛОПЕДИЯ.


 Супер, спасибо за сайт очень интересно. Правда про старика Хотабыча я знал очень и очень давно  :smileflag:

----------


## Irina Bogdanova

Вот наткнулась в Сети на такое сообщение: "Одесса 30-х годов в фотографиях"
https://myhistori.ru/blog/43133461031/Odessa-30-h-godov-v-fotografiyah#blog-post-list-anchor

----------


## Antique

> Вот наткнулась в Сети на такое сообщение: "Одесса 30-х годов в фотографиях"
> https://myhistori.ru/blog/43133461031/Odessa-30-h-godov-v-fotografiyah#blog-post-list-anchor


 Ну это очень известные снимки.

----------


## Киров

Одесситы сооружают баррикады Степовая угол Заньковецкой.Конец  августа 1941 г.

----------


## briz

> Вложение 13173145Коллеги,помогите определить место.Начало румынской оккупации.Вдали вижу артезианскую скважину...когда то была карта этих скважин,но не могу найти...предполагаю Слободской базарчик,или Рачкова,но не сходится...SOS


  Это Московская.  Ярмарочная площадь. Сейчас там заправка БРСМ.

----------


## Репатриант

> Есть в Одессе какие уютные места?Типа двориков или еще чего, где еще не было рук современного человека?


 А вот, к примеру, дворик доходного дома Великанова, по адресу Польский спуск, 5.
Как по мне - и продолжение "Ликвидации", и фильмы о налетчиках Мойше-Якова Винницкого("Япончика"), и о соратниках Григория Ивановича Котовского вполне себе можно снимать )

----------


## Magribinets

briz, вот ссылка http://www.odessahistory.net/old-maps/1894-2 на карту, может Вы это имели в виду

----------


## briz

> briz, вот ссылка http://www.odessahistory.net/old-maps/1894-2 на карту, может Вы это имели в виду


 Что вы имеете ввиду?

----------


## Magribinets

Прошу прощения, я по невнимательности приписала Вам сообщение Кирова, которое Вы цитировали .

----------


## briz

Не страшно. Главное , что место определено.)

----------


## verda

Читаю сообщения о реконструкции бульвара Жванецкого. Пишут, что он превратится в "пешеходную зону". Что это значит? Не будет больше бульваром? Снимут скамейки, уберут газоны? Объясните, кто понимает.

----------


## Melomanka

> Читаю сообщения о реконструкции бульвара Жванецкого. Пишут, что он превратится в "пешеходную зону". Что это значит? Не будет больше бульваром? Снимут скамейки, уберут газоны? Объясните, кто понимает.


 "Согласно проекту капремонта, на Жванецкого появится велосипедная дорожка, а асфальт заменит декоративный бетон, оформленный под брусчатку (технология Pressbeton). Будут установлены новые скамейки, урны и фонарные столбы, стилизованные под старину.
Каменные парапеты и ветхую подпорную стену разберут. Новые подпорные стены будут железобетонными. Их облицуют гранитными плитами. Гранитными сделают и накрывные элементы парапетов.
Разберут и заново построят лестницу у №2а по Преображенской, а также смотровую площадку. Их тоже облицуют гранитом."

----------


## Melomanka

Я, конечно, ЗА благоустройство, хочется чистоты и порядка, но...подозреваю, что это будет совсем другой бульвар.  Так, как и по обе стороны от Потемкинской лестницы.  Побывала там один раз, после реконструкции, и больше желания нет(((

----------


## verda

На снимке видно - половину скамеек уберут. Причем именно те, что смотрят на море.... А на некоторых кадрах таки-да, вообще скамеек нет.

----------


## Melomanka

> На снимке видно - половину скамеек уберут. Причем именно те, что смотрят на море.... А на некоторых кадрах таки-да, вообще скамеек нет.


 Не удивительно) Это в стиле Труханова)) У меня дома вид из окон прямо на Крымский бульвар - это его первое "детище", так сказать)))
Так вот, мне непонятно, почему на одной аллее он поставил скамейки лицом к старым, 50-летней давности домам, и спиной к зеленой зоне, школе, детским площадкам. То есть, чтоб вы понимали, - сидишь на скамейке и взираешь на захламленные совдеповские лоджии, с висящими там после стирки майками, трусами, на неубранный, загаженный собаками и людьми придомовой участок, и т.д. 
 Ну разверните же скамейки хотя бы лицом к школе! Там открывается взору более приличный вид!  Нет....
Так и здесь будет  - спиной к морю)))

----------


## verda

А как бы так сделать, чтоб так не было? Есть какие-то пути воздействия?

----------


## Melomanka

Ну, пока еще ничего не сделано, наверно, можно скорректировать.  Только вот все же хотелось знать мнение самих "благоустроителей": зачем ставить скамейки, в данном случае, спиной к морю?? Может, я что-то не понимаю) И на это есть своя причина?)
В советское время, помню, стояли скамейки в парке Шевченко (прямо над портом).  Так они все до единой были развернуты в сторону моря! 
Оттуда уходить не хотелось, вид потрясающий был!

P.S.  А может быть, они так делают, потому что там густые заросли деревьев на склонах, и все равно никакого моря не будет видно?))

----------


## verda

Так склоны же тоже "облагородят", и деревьев там тоже не будет А пока море видно отовсюду.

----------


## Melomanka

Давно там не была... помню только, что возле памятника апельсину моря точно не видно, там всё заросло:

----------


## Russo Matroso

Там заросло ещё 100 лет назад. Этот фейковый памятник перенесли сюда недавно.

----------


## Son'ka

> Там заросло ещё 100 лет назад. Этот фейковый памятник перенесли сюда недавно.


 А я помню он сначала стоял возле литературного музея, детей возле фоткали, гдето лет13-15 назад.

----------


## Viktoz

> А я помню он сначала стоял возле литературного музея, детей возле фоткали, гдето лет13-15 назад.


 его кажется в 2007 перенесли, +/-...


ЗЫ. на одну из достопримечательностей стало меньше. один из последних газовых фонарей города в Каретном переулке уничтожен. Остался только штырь торчать из земли. скорее всего сломали охотники за ломом. Сфоткать не успел, проезжал на машине...

просто напомню как было:

фото не мое.

----------


## bq



----------


## Inga_Zayonc

https://on.od.ua/2019/08/27/v-odesse-snosyat-starinnoe-zdanie-pivzavoda-pod-novostrojku-112087/

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

Скульптура на здании Одесского горсовета разрушается: ее заклеили скотчем   

Думская

----------


## Magribinets

Следующие поколения будут жить уже в совсем другом городе. Центр города постепенно превращается в руины, но при современном подходе, что вложенные (в данном случае на ремонт) деньги должны приносить сверхприбыль иного решения, кроме как застроить все "жемчужина" подобными высотками не предвидится.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-42:

----------


## OdGen

Такое фото сделать уже не получится. Санаторий Горького (Фонтанская дорога, 165).
Натянули огромный плакат (баннер) с перечнем услуг санатория за фонтаном, между двух фонарных столбов. Т.о., если фотографировать корпус от фонтана, он частично закрыт!
Еще ранее у одной из фигур фонтана - мальчика с рыбкой отбили голову, которую так и не восстановили.

----------


## Antique

> Одесса 41-42:
> Вложение 13194517


 Шикарно, склад пирогранитной плитки в доме Папудовой.

----------


## OdGen

Многие помнят смешную сцену из фильма 1989 г. "Дежа вю" "Наши десант высадили", этот фрагмент можно посмотреть по ссылке

"- Товарищ Колпаков, белые в городе!
- Как белые?
- Только что белый поручик проник в гостиницу. Белый поручик проник!
- Это чушь собачья, чушь собачья, их всех давно перебили!
- Значит, не всех перебили, значит, десант высадили!
- Пить надо меньше, понятно?!
[Главный герой фильма, Джон Поллак, в форме белого поручика спускается по лестнице, тов. Колпаков, выплевывает сигарету, застегивает воротник, одевает фуражку с кокардой]. 

В эти дни сто лет назад, в 20-х числах августа 1919 г. была проведена операция по высадке белого десанта, в результате которого Одесса была отбита белыми войсками у красных, получившая название "Одесская операция 1919 г." или "Одесский десант", подробнее о которой можно прочить по ссылке

----------


## OdGen

Не подскажите, где сделаны эти одесские фото?


подписана: 1936 год, пляж "Строителей"


1964

----------


## Спокойствие

Строительные леса на фасаде Одесского оперного театра
Ремонт, после пожара в марте 1925 г.


Фото из журнала "Нове мистецтво" №1 1925 г
http://escriptorium.univer.kharkov.ua/handle/1237075002/8381

----------


## Регулятор

> Не подскажите, где сделаны эти одесские фото?
> 
> 
> подписана: 1936 год, пляж "Строителей"
> 
> 
> 1964


 Второе фото похоже на дельфин-отраду судя по склонам. Первое исходя понять по фото не возможно думаю. Судя по указанному году,возможно район Ланжерона, 1936 открытие стадиона ЧМП

----------


## OdGen

> Второе фото похоже на дельфин-отраду судя по склонам. Первое исходя понять по фото не возможно думаю. Судя по указанному году,возможно район Ланжерона, 1936 открытие стадиона ЧМП


 Благодарю Вас!

----------


## forstrat

Хочу похвастаться своей работой)

Сделали консоли для реставрации одного здания в центре города.
Придерживаюсь мнения, что, хорошо было бы сохранить аутентичные, но, не всегда это возможно, да, и не мне решать.

С другой стороны, сделали всё возможное для того, чтобы консоль выглядела максимально приблежённо к оригиналу, хотя, заказчик предложил более упрощённый вариант.

Удалось ли, судите сами.

Оригинал:



Наша работа:

----------


## Magribinets

Как родные!

----------


## Viktor 7

> Хочу похвастаться своей работой)


 Из какого материала изготовлены ? Просветите. Полиуретан для такого используется ?

----------


## Richard

Эх, вашу бы работу, да сюда

----------


## forstrat

> Из какого материала изготовлены ? Просветите. Полиуретан для такого используется ?


 Полиуретан не используется. Акрил тратим. Всё рассказывать не буду, извините)

----------


## Киров

Пересматривая известный румынский фильм,захотелось поопределять места.Ул.Мельницкая.

----------


## Antique

А где тогда двухэтажный дом слева от одноэтажного на территории завода коньяка? Он тоже ж старый и существовал до войны. И канал не упирался в этом месте в строения.

По второму старому снимку - у здания того с тыла примыкали флигеля, а здесь их нет, кроме того на старом снимке здание на цоколе, а на Мельничной без подвала, окна совсем у земли. Я уже не говорю про фабричную трубу, которой там и быть не может. Торец крыши, кстати, на фото очень странный, как будто без брандмауэра - это не свойственно нашей архитектуре.

----------


## Киров

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OhzCZ3njKA      Может кто не видел фильм,надеюсь будет интересно.Видио с 20-й минуты,затронутая тема- с 23-й. Как я понимаю,они побродили по Мельницкой,поднялись на Калинина(Головковская ) и потом были на территории Зеркальной фабрики на Градоначальницкой.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

жаль, кроме таблички, Головковская не определяется

----------


## Antique

> жаль, кроме таблички, Головковская не определяется


 На 27:20 есть "Южна, 19".

----------


## Antique

По видео непонятно, где этот канал, перед этим показывают что-то похожее на Поля орошения. Тогда это может быть канал пересекающий Круглую площадь.

----------


## Киров

Нет,нет ,нет-это вот этот район.По солнцу,количеству столбов...машина стоит на Мельницкой(так я думаю) носом в сторону из города...спорное одноэтажное здание ушло влево,так как там застроили проезд,а справа его подкоротили...а труба стоит на Прохоровской:по прямой-ровно 1 км.Посмотрите как идёт канава на снимке ну и весь район.

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 13219610Вложение 13219612Вложение 13219613Вложение 13219614Нет,нет ,нет-это вот этот район.По солнцу,количеству столбов...машина стоит на Мельницкой(так я думаю) носом в сторону из города...спорное одноэтажное здание ушло влево,так как там застроили проезд,а справа его подкоротили...а труба стоит на Прохоровской:по прямой-ровно 1 км.Посмотрите как идёт канава на снимке ну и весь район.


 Совсем не сходится.

----------


## Ranke

фрагмент

 фрагмент

 фрагмент

 фрагмент

 фрагмент

----------


## Jorjic

Давно хотел спросить, но все руки не доходили. 
На нынешнем бульваре Жванецкого перед домом №2 по Преображенской стоит столб традиционного одесского вида. Только размером поменьше, чем трамвайные столбы. Судя по старым фото, туда выходила терраса дома. Возможно, это столб освещения. На известном фото этого места, снятом в 20-х годах, этого столба вроде не видно. Возможно кто-то знает что-то об этом. И вообще сохранились ли еще такие столбы?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

интересно также, о чем гласит надпись на нём

----------


## Киров

Под Одессой ,в окопах по 1941 г,был найден портсигар .

----------


## Jorjic

> интересно также, о чем гласит надпись на нём


 Гласит о том, кто его сделал. Я думал, что смогу прочитать с фото, но не удалось. Наверняка есть специалисты по столбам, которые легко опознают этот фирменный знак.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Гласит о том, кто его сделал. Я думал, что смогу прочитать с фото, но не удалось. Наверняка есть специалисты по столбам, которые легко опознают этот фирменный знак.


 уважаемые специалисты по столбам, очень ждём ваш вердикт!

----------


## Киров

Походу-современный...очень мало краски-один дохло-облущенный слой,лейба приварена,буква "i"...вроде в алфавите такой не было..,а по украински при самодержцах не писали...

----------


## Jorjic

> Походу-современный...очень мало краски-один дохло-облущенный слой,лейба приварена,буква "i"...вроде в алфавите такой не было..,а по украински при самодержцах не писали...


 Буква i была отменена в 1917 году. Краски мало, потому что он стоял в глухом малопосещаемом месте, которое там было до устройства Тещиного моста и бульвара Жванецкого. Ну и вообще, как Вы себе представляете изготовление в не самой богатой стране такого раритета, тем более с установкой его в глухом месте?

----------


## Sergey_L

Я время от времени натыкаюсь на них. Маленькие (причём рядом стоят и большие) сохранились кое где на Алексеевской площади, на Мельницах есть и на Слободке видел.
Чтобы прочитать надпись, возьмите бумагу, наложите сверху и карандашом заштрихуйте. Должно получится!

----------


## Viktoz

> уважаемые специалисты по столбам, очень ждём ваш вердикт!


 Я не спец по столбам, но столб на фото  -  советский новодел для  освещение. Просто остальные в результате н-ного количества реконструкций убрали, а тот что на фото выше скорее всего забыли....

вот пару фото с такими столбами (фото не мои)

----------


## Киров

Фото с выставки Ольги Ландер ,фронтового корреспондента газеты"Советский воин",снимавшей  наш город  10 апреля 1944 г. Фото не подписано...есть предположение,что это Одесса.Помогите определиться,пожалуйста.Под немецкой надписью я прочитал - "Хутряна майстерня".

----------


## Sergey_L

маловероятно. на других сайтах фото подписано как "Европа", плюс девочка слева совсем уж по теплому одета, а 10 апреля тогда не было так жарко в Одессе. да и листья вроде на дереве слева вверху уже есть!

----------


## social

> А при Керенском воспрял. Военный коммунизм так вообще призвёл на Куяльник невероятный вздрыжный эффект, а победа во Второй мировой разлила лиман полными водами. Вот при втором Ильиче, потеряв веру в светлое будущее, эстуарий что то загрустил снова))


 Как раз при Брежневе лиман был шикарный. А вот как ушел от нас Ильич - все и стало высыхать. 
Кроме шуток.
Хотя исторический максимум это 1977 год.

----------


## social

> Так это сейчас. ООИРТО как раз уже 100 лет как не существует.


 Так пару раз уже соединяли в первой половине 20-го века

----------


## exse

Может уже было.
Одесса 20.10.41:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> *Воздушные ванны. Такие  процедуры практиковались не только в санаториях, но и в детских садах.*


 выдержка из другой темы--но интересно, где в наших детских садах было подобное, мне когда-то коллега рассказывала о похожем заведении в Одессе, её сын спал подобным образом в д/с даже при довольно низкой температуре (дети военных)

----------


## verda

Во всех детских садах 50-60-ых годов, где были террасы, куда можно выставить складные кроватки. Там устраивали дневной сон детей в летний период. Может, и позже было.

----------


## спан

> выдержка из другой темы--но интересно, где в наших детских садах было подобное, мне когда-то коллега рассказывала о похожем заведении в Одессе, её сын спал подобным образом в д/с даже при довольно низкой температуре (дети военных)


 Было подобное,но не совсем.Дет сады на лето перебирались на "летние квартиры"(ведомственные точно) Были подобные раскладушки на козлах,на которых дети спали в дневное время.Они располагались в верандах.А солнечные ванны получали в период игр на открытых площадках

----------


## shmargen

В Одессе закрылся легендарный магазин одесских сладостей
Легендарный магазин одесских сладостей «Золотой ключик» закрылся. Вместо него теперь секонд-хенд.

Интерьеры внутри магазина на Дерибасовской которые я никогда не забуду

----------


## Ranke

> Давно хотел спросить, но все руки не доходили. 
> На нынешнем бульваре Жванецкого перед домом №2 по Преображенской стоит столб традиционного одесского вида. Только размером поменьше, чем трамвайные столбы. Судя по старым фото, туда выходила терраса дома. Возможно, это столб освещения. На известном фото этого места, снятом в 20-х годах, этого столба вроде не видно. Возможно кто-то знает что-то об этом. И вообще сохранились ли еще такие столбы?


 


> интересно также, о чем гласит надпись на нём


  
 

 

Полчаса работы с краской, 15 минут с разными листиками и грифелями
и столб шепнул о своём происхождении

----------


## Ranke

> Может уже было.
> Одесса 20.10.41:
> Вложение 13229223


 Показалось, что на заднем фоне вывеска АПТЕКИ.

Список на 1940 год.

----------


## Спокойствие

> 


  Браво!

1)

Блау А.А Торгово-промышленная Россия 1899 г

  1917 г
https://en.calameo.com/read/002055968de410ded41a4 

2) Предприятие начало работу в Российской Империи, в 1896 г

"Горный журнал" №5 май 1896 г
http://elib.uraic.ru/handle/123456789/6089

3)В 1914 г членом правления состоял бельгийский подданный Камбье Гастон Эмильевич.


https://www.gumer.info/bibliotek_Buks/History/bohanov/index.php

 4) Учитывая, что другой бельгиец- * Камбье Эмиль Иосифович*, был родоначальником Одесской конки и влиятельным в Одессе человеком, а, возможно, и отцом* Камбье Гастона Эмильевича*, столбы привезли издалека-из Нижнеднепровска, а не заказали на местных заводах.

----------


## Спокойствие

5) В 1910 г, это предприятие приобрело, ранее разорившееся, производство печей.
Принимая во внимание, что на табличке указан печной завод, можно предположить, что столб сделан не ранее 1910 г


Источник:

----------


## Jorjic

Это не загадка, в смысле, что ответа я не знаю. Помогите опознать место. Это ориентировочно 1953 год.

----------


## a33

Подскажите, пожалуйста, «Читальня Маразли» все по прежнему работает? редко бываю в том районе
Спасибо

----------


## Lively

> Помогите опознать место. Это ориентировочно 1953 год.


 Похоже на ворота сан. им. Чкалова. Изнутри.

----------


## Ranke

фрагмент

 фрагмент

 фрагмент

 фрагмент

 фрагмент

----------


## Алик Савенков

Работает

----------


## forstrat

> Похоже на ворота сан. им. Чкалова. Изнутри.


 Общие черты есть, но, это не они. Что то в памяти смутно крутится на счёт ворот санатория "Россия".  Большое пространство перед воротами тоже наводит на мысль. Так же на фото на брусчатке есть намёк на снятые рельсы, но, не понятно, это обман зрения или нет. К тому же, за растительностью мы видим чистое небо, что может указывать на наличие обрыва склона, что тоже было бы характерно для такого ракурса, если бы это были ворота "России". Но, это чисто размышления, не подкреплённые уверенностью.

----------


## Jorjic

> 5) В 1910 г, это предприятие приобрело, ранее разорившееся, производство печей.
> Принимая во внимание, что на табличке указан печной завод, можно предположить, что столб сделан не ранее 1910 г.


 Отличное исследование получилось!
Честно говоря, когда задавал вопрос, рассчитывал получить немедленный ответ от знатоков "столбовой" истории. Оказалось все не так просто и даже, на мой взгляд, интересно.
При повторном обследовании обнаружился еще один столб-близнец, но без фабричного знака. Он стоит в другом конце бульвара, на пересечении с Торговой. Вдоль бульвара обнаружились еще два основания от снесенных подобных столбов. 
Очевидно, что столбы устанавливались при устройстве бульвара в самом начале 70-х. Откуда взялись эти столбы? Свезены из других районов города (участник Sergey_L отметил, что видел подобные столбы в городе) или хранились на складах ОТТУ? Вообще-то 70-х годах был всплеск интереса к истории города и раритетам. Возможно, это эхо тех времен. Вопрос, куда делись, конечно, риторический. Странно только, что исчезли не все.

----------


## Киров

Вчера было 78 лет,как румынские войска заняли город.Свидетельские показание о том времени.

----------


## Viktor 7

> Вчера было 78 лет,как румынские войска заняли город.Свидетельские показание о том времени.


  Почему эти  показания в 59 году?...

----------


## Richard

> Вчера было 78 лет,как румынские войска заняли город.Свидетельские показание о том времени.


 У меня лет 15 назад соседка была одна бабуля, жила одиноко, поэтому иногда заскакивал к ней. Для меня было шоком, когда она однажды решила рассказать о румынской оккупации Одессы. Всю жизнь я читал про фашистские ужасы, отряды партизан в катакомбах и пр. и пр., бабуся ж эта рассказавала совсем противоположное. Работала она в те времена в управлении железной дороги, на Привокзальной площади. Говорит, как наши войска оставили город, некоторое была жопа, зато когда пришел Пынтя, Одесса расцвела. Всего было вдоволь - продукты, товары, на улицах чистота идеальная. Никогда и не скажешь, что где-то война идет. Коммунистов сдавали сами одесситы, чтобы народ не баламутили. А про партизан в катакомбах и не слышал никто. А потом опять вернулась жопа вместе с Советами.

----------


## Киров

> Почему эти  показания в 59 году?...


 Сын начал его искать.

----------


## Ranke

фрагмент

 фрагмент

 фрагмент

----------


## Sergey_L

Какие интересные гравюры! А что это за издание?
Нашел сам). Всемирная иллюстрация, № 34 (16 авг. 1869 г.)

----------


## Ranke

фрагмент

 фрагмент

 описание

 фрагмент
Её адрес и карточка на домофото,
а вот и её описание на 1876г

----------


## Ranke

> Какие интересные гравюры! А что это за издание?
> Нашел сам). Всемирная иллюстрация, № 34 (16 авг. 1869 г.)


 Абсолютно верно, Сергей! Это замечательное издание за несколько десятилетий печати подарило нам с пару десятков изображений города с описанием. Удалось разыскать 

 фрагмент

 фрагмент 

Описание пожара 2 янв. 1873г (утро)

----------


## forstrat

Как то тема с пожаром театра мутно выглядит... только сделали ремонт (кто сделал?) освоив 100 000 рублей (огромная сумма по тем временам), тут так счастливо всё сгорело прямо в последний день действия страховки... 

Видимо, травил газ!

Напоминает историю с постройкой Исакиевского собора в Питере. Когда один светлейший князь (но, не Милославский), как бе, курировал сие мероприятие, и, являлся к подрядчикам с прямыми требованиями отдать ему достаточно крупные суммы, поелику, надо. Со светлейшим не поспоришь. 
Потом было разбирательство, государь император повелел неподсудному своему родственнику вернуть деньги. Тот вернул. Тысячь двадцать из нескольких сотен.

----------


## Ranke

фрагмент и *описание их на 1878г*
Карточки заводов на domofoto:
Винокуренный завод Одесского промышленного торгового товарищества
Пивоваренный завод Одесского промышленного торгового товарищества

 описание на 1883г

 фрагмент

Описание к иллюстрации на 1880г "Первый летний театр в Одессе"

Расскажите, пожалуйста, про летний театр Форкати.
В сети мало информации. Есть связь с отцом актера Кузнецова С.В.(1879-1932). Но речь
 идёт о коротком промежутке времени. Начале 1880-х.

----------


## Спокойствие

Как я понял- это бывшее общежитие Техникума измерений, на ул.Льва Толстого 24, до надстройки его 5 этажом. 



Источник:https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2FBF02266652

----------


## Viacheslaw

Просматриваю Перепись населения Одессы за 1897 год и наткнулся на Михайловскую площадь в районе Ланжерона - Бульварный участок.
Михайловский переулок в том районе был, а площади не нашёл!!!
Ф. 2, о. 8, д. 1336-1350 

  *Показать скрытый текст* *ссылка на архив*https://www.familysearch.org/ark:/61903/3:1:3QS7-L93Q-F621?wc=SDCL-L28%3A1351183527&cc=2380520
Дома по Михайловской пл. с такими номерами 	
1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22 и дом.проф. Ярошенко
В книге "Вся Одесса, 1902" есть Михайловская пл. только на Молдаванке
Помогите разобраться!



Вся Одесса, 1902, стр. 38

----------


## Ranke

> Михайловский переулок в том районе был, а площади не нашёл!!!
> Вся Одесса, 1902, стр. 38

----------


## Viacheslaw

Спасибо. Эти места скорее всего 'съели' оползни?

----------


## OdGen

Оползни съели часть Черноморской улицы, ту сторону, которая выходила на склон, до этих мест они не добрались.

В свое время, в середине 2000-х годов, я искал в переписи населения 1897 г. дачи моих персонажей - Кича и Андреевского. Тогда архив был закрыт и сотрудники сказали, что материалы переписи по их дачам не сохранились. 

В официальных городских справочниках - *"Адрес-календарях Одесского градоначальства"* их адреса - ул. Старопортофранковская, 15 и 17, во *"Всей Одессе"* 1899-1900-х гг. эти дачи попали в раздел *"Дачи по берегу моря. От Ланжерона включительно с М.-Фонтаном"*. Адреса этих дач на второй карте, выложенной уважаемым Ranke - Лидерсовский бульвар, 15 (владелица Мария Фердинандовна Маразли - вдова П.Н. Кича) и 17 - К.Э. Андреевского. 

Как я выяснил впоследствии, сотрудники проводившие в январе 1897 г. перепись, включили эти дачи в раздел *"Михайловская площадь"*, из которого сохранились №№ с 1 по 19, среди которых под №15 - это дача Андреевского, а 17 - Кича (современный адрес - Лидерсовский бульвар, 13). 

_Дома по Михайловской пл. с такими номерами 
1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22 и дом.проф. Ярошенко_

Д. 1342 Лист переписи населения по Михайловской площади, д. №7
…
Д. 1347 Тоже, д. №17 - Кича
Д. 1348 Тоже, д. проф. Ярошенко (его адрес по справочнику на 1897 г. - Михайловская площадь, №6)
Д. 1349 Тоже, д. №19
Д. 1350 Тоже, по ул. Маразли, д. №22
Д. 1351 Тоже, д. №30
Д. 1352 Тоже, д. 32

Последнее дело по Михайловской площади - №19 (дело 1349), а №№22, 30 и 32 (дела 1350-1352) относятся к улице Маразлиевской.

Михайловская площадь у Якова Майстрового (*Я.Я. Майстровой. История Одессы в названиях улиц: топонимический справочник*. - Одесса, 2012, с. 224-225):




Вообще, изучая историю дач, нужно быть готовым к тому, что в переписи 1897 г. они могут иметь неожиданные адреса, не совпадающие даже со справочниками того времени

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Просматриваю Перепись населения Одессы за 1897 год и наткнулся на Михайловскую площадь в районе Ланжерона - Бульварный участок.
> Михайловский переулок в том районе был, а площади не нашёл!!!
> Ф. 2, о. 8, д. 1336-1350 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *ссылка на архив*https://www.familysearch.org/ark:/61903/3:1:3QS7-L93Q-F621?wc=SDCL-L28%3A1351183527&cc=2380520
> Дома по Михайловской пл. с такими номерами 	
> 1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22 и дом.проф. Ярошенко
> В книге "Вся Одесса, 1902" есть Михайловская пл. только на Молдаванке
> Помогите разобраться!


 Михайловская площадь и переулок. Как-то так.

----------


## Ranke

Полным ходом идет отправка в Советский Союз имущества, награбленного румынскими оккупантами на Украине и в Молдавии.

...9 вагонов с пчелиными ульями...6 вагонов с оборудованием Одесской прядильной фабрики...*8 трамвайных вагонов Одесского трамвайного парка*...

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Ranke

А название для такого события было предложено как "ледяной дождь".



Из книги "Снег, иней, град, лед и ледники"
приват-доцента Б.П. Вейнберга (1909г и 1936г)
г.Одесса

+ сообщение пользователя ruslanyd
с немаленькой подборкой исторических фото
и открыток тех холодных и скользких событий
100 летней+ давности.

----------


## forstrat

Как то  с ульями мне не до конца понятно. Неужто, дешевле катать ульи по железке, чем, сбить его на месте из досок? Это к обеим сторонам относится. Ну, ладно ещё, румыны...

----------


## social

> У меня лет 15 назад соседка была одна бабуля, жила одиноко, поэтому иногда заскакивал к ней. Для меня было шоком, когда она однажды решила рассказать о румынской оккупации Одессы. Всю жизнь я читал про фашистские ужасы, отряды партизан в катакомбах и пр. и пр., бабуся ж эта рассказавала совсем противоположное. Работала она в те времена в управлении железной дороги, на Привокзальной площади. Говорит, как наши войска оставили город, некоторое была жопа, зато когда пришел Пынтя, Одесса расцвела. Всего было вдоволь - продукты, товары, на улицах чистота идеальная. Никогда и не скажешь, что где-то война идет. Коммунистов сдавали сами одесситы, чтобы народ не баламутили. А про партизан в катакомбах и не слышал никто. А потом опять вернулась жопа вместе с Советами.


 Умница Ваша соседка. Наверное она была не в курсе про массовые расстрелы евреев (а их в Одессе было очень много до войны). Наверняка она не в курсе что румыны вывозили из Одессы оборудование - например, троллейбусы и трамвайные рельсы. поинтересуйтесь судьбой 31-го маршрута, например. Более того - 113 вагонов (75 пассажирских - 66 моторных и 9 прицепных - и 38 грузовых) узкой колеи были вывезены в румынские города Констанцу и Крайову. 
Это так, навскидку. 
Кстати, судьба Вашей соседки показательна в том смысле что одесситы, которые сотрудничали с оккупантами (а управление железной дороги в военном отношении стратегическое предприятие) после войны не преследовались.

----------


## Richard

> Умница Ваша соседка. Наверное она была не в курсе про массовые расстрелы евреев (а их в Одессе было очень много до войны). Наверняка она не в курсе что румыны вывозили из Одессы оборудование - например, троллейбусы и трамвайные рельсы. поинтересуйтесь судьбой 31-го маршрута, например. Более того - 113 вагонов (75 пассажирских - 66 моторных и 9 прицепных - и 38 грузовых) узкой колеи были вывезены в румынские города Констанцу и Крайову. 
> Это так, навскидку. 
> Кстати, судьба Вашей соседки показательна в том смысле что одесситы, которые сотрудничали с оккупантами (а управление железной дороги в военном отношении стратегическое предприятие) после войны не преследовались.


 Ну а мы поляков тысячами в расход пускали, когда в 39-м Польшу с Гитлером поделили, да и барахлом немецко-румынским после победы не сильно гнушались. Я даже успел поработать на 22-й  АТС на Карла-Маркса, вывезенной по репарациям. Победитель грабит побежденного - это не ново. 
Не преследовались, потому что тогда пол-одессы пришлось бы пересажать. Недаром даже одесские партизанские отряды возглавляли присланные партработники

----------


## social

> Ну а мы поляков тысячами в расход пускали, когда в 39-м Польшу с Гитлером поделили, да и барахлом немецко-румынским после победы не сильно гнушались. Я даже успел поработать на 22-й  АТС на Карла-Маркса, вывезенной по репарациям. Победитель грабит побежденного - это не ново. 
> Не преследовались, потому что тогда пол-одессы пришлось бы пересажать. Недаром даже одесские партизанские отряды возглавляли присланные партработники


 И  к чему это? Просто не следует так уж оптимистично писать про годы оккупации. Далеко не все так уж лазурно было. И далеко не для всех.

----------


## Киров

Это зависит от культуры людей...как то мой отец,видевший в Одессе длинные колоны,угоняемых в гетто евреев,расстрелы горожан... ,сказал мне:"При румынах было не так уж и плохо.Папа,как можно так думать,они же убили десятки тысяч одесситов,включая маленьких детей.!Ну так тож евреев".  При том ,самого отца немцы(именно немцы) ,перед освобождением Одессы нашими войсками,чуть не расстреляли,заподозрив в нём еврея...уже поставили к стенке ,но батя достал и показал им,что он не обрезанный-отпустили. Я уже писал об это не один раз...ну может кто то не читал...ну и надо напоминать-такое нельзя забывать.

----------


## Sergey_L

фрагмент

Описание к иллюстрации на 1880г "Первый летний театр в Одессе"

Расскажите, пожалуйста, про летний театр Форкати.

Огромная благодарность! Теперь, наконец, понятно, что это за сооружение было у лестницы. Я как-то выкладывал панораму у себя в жж, где видна его верхняя часть, но не мог понять, что это за галереи. Найду фото, покажу.

----------


## Ranke

фрагмент
domofoto >>>

 фрагмент
domofoto >>>

 фраг.1  и фраг.2
domofoto 1>>> и domofoto 2>>>

----------


## Richard

> И  к чему это? Просто не следует так уж оптимистично писать про годы оккупации. Далеко не все так уж лазурно было. И далеко не для всех.


 Я и не пишу. Я писал про то, что для меня стало неожиданностью, что люди, пережившую оккупацию, вспоминают о ней совсем не с теми чувствами, о которых нам 70 лет рассказывали. Думаю, до нас дошли очень отредактированные воспоминания, и о многих вещах, типа таких

забыли намерянно

----------


## Ranke

фрагмент

 фрагмент

 фрагмент

 фрагмент

----------


## social

> Я и не пишу. Я писал про то, что для меня стало неожиданностью, что люди, пережившую оккупацию, вспоминают о ней совсем не с теми чувствами, о которых нам 70 лет рассказывали. Думаю, до нас дошли очень отредактированные воспоминания, и о многих вещах, типа таких
> 
> забыли намерянно


 Очень похоже на правду. 
Очень логично - сейчас вы все равно тратите деньги на детей. Вполне можете те же деньги тратить на тех же детей и дальше. Никаких дополнительных расходов нет.
Например. Родители получают по 300 рублей в месяц. У них двое детей. Средний доход на члена семьи - 600/4=150 рублей в месяц.
За двух детей по этой таблице им пришлось бы заплатить ежемесячно по 105х2=210 рублей и на остатке еще 600-210=390. Вполне посильные траты.
С позиций сегодняшнего дня не логично чтобы брали деньги в процентах от зарплаты. *Содержание детей не могло зависеть от уровня доходов родителей*.
Но сетка составлена таким образом, чтобы не лишить тех, у кого все очень плохо с доходами последних денег. Как видите, для семей с доходами от 281 рубля в месяц на человека и выше установлена оплата 210 рублей - вероятно, это и есть реальная стоимость всего проекта. Кто мог потянуть - платил эти деньги, кто не мог - платил меньше.
Теперь о том, как эти деньги соотносились с доходами граждан.
Средняя зарплата в СССР в 1940 году составляла 339 рублей на человека. При двух детях в семье - это 169 рублей в месяц на члена семьи. 
По таблице 169 рублей это 120 рублей в месяц оплаты на ребенка. На остатке в семье имеем 339х2-120х2=438 рублей. Вполне приличная сумма для двух родителей. 
Вообще, похоже что таблица реально защищает интересы очень малооплачиваемых, многодетных семей, матерей-одиночек. 
Причем за время войны средняя зарплата не упала а выросла до 442 рублей (инфляция однако).
В любом случае из таблицы не видно причин, которые могли бы заставить граждан отказаться от эвакуации детей. Экстраординарных сумм не вижу.
Короче мой диагноз: Вполне возможно и совершенно не пугает.

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Sergey_L

Как и обещал, театр Форкати. Наверняка кто-нибудь снимал его более крупно, просто пока эти фотографии не всплыли.

----------


## Ranke

> Как и обещал, театр Форкати. Наверняка кто-нибудь снимал его более крупно, просто пока эти фотографии не всплыли.


 *Спасибо большое, Сергей! Бесценные кадры!* Теперь понятно его расположение относительно Потемкинской лестницы,
Приморского бульвара и Греческого парка (быв. Лунный, Пионерский).



Из книги Ярона С.Г. "Воспоминания о театре", 1898г, которую написал
современник В.Л.Форкатти понятно о ходе дел в первые год/годы после его открытия. Также понятно, что он был вынужден отдать его в наём Кузнецову старшему. Но как видим это не помогло. Речь идёт о первой половине 1880-х. До какого же времени он как архитектурное строение мог простоять?! 

 стр.178-179
 стр.180-181

----------


## Ranke

Как и уважаемый автор поста *по историческим ополозням* в Одессе нашел эту же
заметку 170 летней давности.

 

В ней говорится о февральском происшествии - провале на приморской даче Фонтона, а также упоминается, что подобный случай произошел несколько ранее на близлежащей даче генерала Куриса.

Определил эти места.
На карте землемера Крылова
участок дачи Фонтона обозначен под №21. 


На более ранней карте (до событий с обрушением)
участок дачи генерал-майора Куриса обозначен большим участком
ближе к ул. Белинского (Леонтовича)-Французскому б-ру.


Если переложить на местность сейчас, то получим такую картину


+/- речь идет о территории областного тубсанатория на Белинского, 11.
Если говорить о склоне, то это в проекции "Желтого камня"-"villa Otrada"

----------


## Киров

Румыны смотрят на взорванную комендатуру на Маразлиевской...спиной,походу,Пынтя стоит.

----------


## Ranke

*скачать весь* документ (7стр.) >>>

----------


## Ranke

сайт

 >>> 

 >>>

----------


## Спокойствие

> Как и уважаемый автор поста *по историческим ополозням* в Одессе


 В детстве читал "Занимательную геологию", академика Обручева.

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Ranke

Получается, что в какой-то момент до революции в доме Руссова
базировались одни из двух высших учебных учреждений города по направлению
политехнических курсов инженеров.

 1911г

----------


## shmargen

Загадки Преображенского: на территории одесского парка обнаружили загадочное подземелье   

сокращенная ссылка если форум до сих пор не дружит со словом "думская"

----------


## doc-men

> Вложение 13237695Румыны смотрят на взорванную комендатуру на Маразлиевской...спиной,походу,Пынтя стоит.


 Статья Бабича про взрыв.

----------


## doc-men

Обновленная редакция давно выложенных фото. 
Подобное у yangur

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Viktor 7

Ranke это какой год , 1854 ?

----------


## Ranke

> Ranke это какой год , 1854 ?


 1917г. Учения

*г. Одесса. Порто-Франко. В цифрах, датах и сравнениях.*
 скачать (стр.39-69) >>>>

----------


## Ranke

фрагмент

 фрагмент

 фрагмент

 фрагмент

 фрагмент

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Спокойствие

> 


 287 стрелковый полк. Командир- майор,а затем и подполковник Султан-Галиев Сулейман Ибрагимович 1903 г.р
При обороне Одессы был тяжело ранен и в 1942 г комиссован по ранению. Награждён орденом Красного Знамени.

До 16.07.41, полк входил в состав 51 стрелковой Перекопской ордена Ленина Краснознамённой дивизии имени Московского Совета рабочих крестьянских и красноармейских депутатов. 
С 16.07.41, полк входил в состав 25-я стрелковой Чапаевской ордена Ленина Краснознамённой дивизии.
 После обороны Одессы, дивизия защишала Севастополь, где и погибла.

----------


## Киров

Читаем мемуары Пынти,мера Одессы периода румынской оккупации.http://odessakraeved.blogspot.com/2019/06/1941-1956.html

----------


## Ranke

На одних из первых изображениях нашего нового театра (закладка 16/09/1884-открытие 01/10/1887) слева виден дом Карла Меля (ул. Ланжероновская, 6-8). В таком виде он просуществует еще несколько лет, а осенью 1892 года, во вновь отстроенное здание на этом месте, сюда заедет редакция и типография известной газеты "Одесский листок" (ул. Ланжероновская, 8)

 1887г

 1887г

 1892г



Правильно ли я понял, что это тоже здание. Только хорошо перестроенное.

----------


## OdGen

В раскладочных ведомостях 1890-х годов («Ведомость об определенных с недвижимых имуществ г. Одессы и на его земле на … год в пользу казны государственного налога и земства - губернском сборе, с обозначением причитающегося за сей … год городского оценочного сбора») дворянин Василий Навроцкий сменяет купца Карла Меля как домовладелец Пале-рояля.
До 1892 г. в этих источниках фигрурирует Мель с оценкой дома в 15 900 рублей, а с 1893 г. появляется Навроцкий, причем оценка составляет уже 39 000 рублей при том, что оценка соседних зданий остается неизменной.

----------


## Ranke

Какой из базаров мог изобразить художник Н.И.Кравченко(?)
на своей картине (конец XIX века)

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Какой из базаров мог изобразить художник Н.И.Кравченко(?)
> на своей картине (конец XIX века)


 вдалеке похож на Храм Всех Святых--район Привоза?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Какой из базаров мог изобразить художник Н.И.Кравченко(?)
> на своей картине (конец XIX века)


  Казанский рынок, мог быть.
Но почему в дореволюционной заметке, назвали художника "покойным" ,если  он умер в 1941 году?

----------


## OdGen

Фото, сделанные мною год назад - 4 ноября 2018 года. 
Первая часть - подъезд дома на ул. Гоголя, 9. Таким его сделал жилец, который почти всю жизнь прожил за рубежом, но вернулся в Одессу 
(статья о нем https://dumskaya.net/news/kogda-ne-vse-ravno-odessit-prevratil-podezd-na-g-091724/ )



Второй адрес - дворик в переулке Некрасова, 8


Фото много, записал их на файлообменник, можно скачать по ссылке https://dropmefiles.com/dPp0f

----------


## Ranke

> Казанский рынок, мог быть.
> Но почему в дореволюционной заметке, назвали художника "покойным" ,если  он умер в 1941 году?


 Н.Кравченко - входил в ТЮРХ.
Работал в конце века и в нашем городе. В заметке может жуткая опечатка.
Знаю, что такое бывает. Ну, потом пишут сто тысяч извинений...

Проконсультировался по вопросу у Виктора Михальченко.

Ответ:


Подтвердилось - скорей всего художник Кравченко 
рисовал на Казанском базаре, что на Пересыпи.

*Браво, Спокойствие! Спасибо, Inga_Zayonc!*

----------


## Ranke

фрагмент

----------


## Antique

> На одних из первых изображениях нашего нового театра (закладка 16/09/1884-открытие 01/10/1887) слева виден дом Карла Меля (ул. Ланжероновская, 6-8). В таком виде он просуществует еще несколько лет, а осенью 1892 года, во вновь отстроенное здание на этом месте, сюда заедет редакция и типография известной газеты "Одесский листок" (ул. Ланжероновская, 8)
> 
>  1887г
> 
>  1887г
> 
>  1892г
> 
> 
> ...


 Не похоже - на гравюре ширина дома не соответствует действительной, а она не могла быть другой из-за фиксированной глубины участков Пале-Рояля. А у К. Меля на самом деле был совсем другой двухэтажный дом, кстати, он попадал в объектив фотоаппарата. То, что изображено на гравюре больше походит на дом градоначальника. Автор просто нарисовал не тот дом.

----------


## Sergey_L

"А у К. Меля на самом деле был совсем другой двухэтажный дом, кстати, он попадал в объектив фотоаппарата. "

http://nek.istanbul.edu.tr:4444/ekos/FOTOGRAF/90672---0117.jpg
Вот он у Рауля. Причём, как я понимаю, снято это когда ещё не был построен новый оперный.
Зайдите туда на сайт, два десятка снимков из этой серии, качество отменное, полвечера сидел разглядывал детали. (Они же недавно были на ФБ с ресурса Паствью)
Меня же на доме Меля давно интересует один предмет, цилиндр стеклянный на фасаде слева. Неужели это термометр? В 1880-х годах!

----------


## forstrat

> "А у К. Меля на самом деле был совсем другой двухэтажный дом, кстати, он попадал в объектив фотоаппарата. "
> 
> http://nek.istanbul.edu.tr:4444/ekos/FOTOGRAF/90672---0117.jpg
> Вот он у Рауля. Причём, как я понимаю, снято это когда ещё не был построен новый оперный.
> Зайдите туда на сайт, два десятка снимков из этой серии, качество отменное, полвечера сидел разглядывал детали. (Они же недавно были на ФБ с ресурса Паствью)
> Меня же на доме Меля давно интересует один предмет, цилиндр стеклянный на фасаде слева. Неужели это термометр? В 1880-х годах!
> Вложение 13244160


 Спасибо, познавательная фотография. На Ланжероновской весьма любили покурить, как я погляжу). 
А почему в 1880 годах не могло быть термометра на фасаде? (или, барометра). Паровозы были, пароходы были, фотография, вон, была - а термометров, зараза, не было.

----------


## Ranke

> Не похоже - на гравюре ширина дома не соответствует действительной, а она не могла быть другой из-за фиксированной глубины участков Пале-Рояля. А у К. Меля на самом деле был совсем другой двухэтажный дом, кстати, он попадал в объектив фотоаппарата. То, что изображено на гравюре больше походит на дом градоначальника. Автор просто нарисовал не тот дом.


 


> "А у К. Меля на самом деле был совсем другой двухэтажный дом, кстати, он попадал в объектив фотоаппарата. "http://nek.istanbul.edu.tr:4444/ekos/FOTOGRAF/90672---0117.jpg
> Вот он у Рауля. Причём, как я понимаю, снято это когда ещё не был построен новый оперный.


 Спасибо за разъяснение и великолепное фото дома К.Меля. Безусловно здания разные. Значит дом Навроцкого ("Одесский листок") был построен с нуля на этом месте. Однако возникли вопросы по приведенным рисункам нового оперного театра. Оба датированы не позднее 1887 года (т.е. момент открытия). Они схожи, одна из гравюр подписана "С фотогр. грав. М.Рашевский". Зачем нужно было искажать действительность и изображать такое великолепное здание Карла Меля как-то невыразительно, с обманом по этажам и, вообще, напоминающее совсем другое строение за кадром? Или гравер не дорожил репутацией? 

И еще, на гравюре №2 присутствует лестница из правого бокового портика ведущая к фонтану. На всех доступных изображениях и более поздних открытках (как и в наше время) там клумба с приподнятым верхом. Ступенек никаких не наблюдается. А фонтан получается сначала был, потом его не стало.  И, наконец, его вернули на историческое место. Так?

----------


## Ranke

Такая деталь. Когда речь идет о первом Христианском кладбище, а именно его сносе, то почти всегда упоминают годы - как 1930-е, ну и тот факт, что на его территории организовали парк ПКиО им.Ильича.

Всё так. Происходило это не сразу, не в один год. Пишут разные даты в интервале 1933-1938гг. Но есть момент касаемо первоначального статуса территории, о котором не вспоминают. Описывает его документально   Я. Майстровой в своей замечательной книге.

_"Организация детского парка на старом месте - 07/06/1944" (Ф. Р-4799, оп. 4, д.1, л.28); "Детский парк им. Ильича - 29/05/1945 (ф. Р-4799, оп. 4, д.13, л.1). Реорганизовать детский парк им. Ильича в районный парк культуры и отдыха им. Ильича..."
_

Нашел подтверждение тому из предвоенного справочника:


Задумывался как _детский парк_, но после войны, видимо, передумали (одумались!) и поставили статус просто парка. Ну а детям в 50-е,  как мы знаем, организовали парк Пионерский, что под Приморским бульваром.

Нашел историческую заметку.
К моменту сноса 1-го Христианского кладбища оно было закрыто уже как 60 лет.

----------


## Ranke

Известная фотография столетней давности ценна не как тем, что показан плац артучилища (конечно ограду из пушек ни с чем не перепутать), а тем, что изображено на заднем плане.


Это здания казарм. В начале XX века там располагался 57-ой Модлинский полк.
Кстати, первое название ул. Армейской - это Модлинский переулок. Он пройдет справа за кадром. Участки, где располагались казармы принадлежали одесскому купцу Моисею Эммануиловичу Фишеровичу.



Судьба этих строений неизвестна. На АФС за 1944г от них нет и следа.
После войны в 1954 году на этом месте строят булочно -кондитерский комбинат, который уже в наше время стал известен как хлебзавод №5 с адресом по ул. Ленинского б-на, 11.

Простоял-проработал 50 лет и ушел в лету. Сейчас, спустя век, мы на этой территории можем лицезреть новенький высотный многосекционный ж/к.

----------


## Ranke

1884г

 1894г

 1899г

----------


## Ranke

1872г

1. ул. Леонтовича (Белинского), 6а
2. спуск Маринеско, 2

----------


## Ranke

1881г

 ~1910г

Авария спустя 8 лет после открытия на магистральной трубе водопровода оставила город без воды. Подскажите историю строительства и практического применения
резервуаров на ул.Водопроводной/ул.Бассейная

Это здесь >>>

Нашел немного информации по ним за 1894 год

----------


## Ranke

фрагмент 

пер. Нахимова, 1/ул. Маразлиевская, 2

----------


## Ranke

На известной иллюстрации начала века доходного дома М.Г. Гринберга
ул. Ришельевская/ул. Жуковского
рассмотрел трамвайный павильон конки (тип - навес).


Перед ней фонарный столб и тумба на массивной ноге.
Это что такая информационная остановочная табличка могла быть?

Трамвайные остановки в Одессе (odessatrolley.com)

----------


## Спокойствие

1) Разгрузка продовольствия (сухое молоко, мука, сахар), привезенного Американской администрацией помощи (American Relief Administration, ARA), в Одесском порту.
 В период катастрофического голода 1921-1922 года, помощь США, спасла жизни нескольких миллионов граждан Советской России и прежде всего-детей.



2) Одесские дети, в новой обуви и одежде, сшитой из мешковины, которую раздавали сотрудники Американской администрации помощи.


Из книги:"The Russian Job: The Forgotten Story of How America Saved the Soviet Union from Ruin"   Douglas Smith 2019 г
Можно скачать здесь:http://mirknig.su/knigi/history/3910...from-ruin.html

Внимание! Впечатлительным не читать! Много фотографий жертв Голода и людоедства.

----------


## Ranke

> В период катастрофического голода 1921-1922 года, помощь США, спасла жизни нескольких миллионов граждан Советской России и прежде всего-детей.
> ...
> Внимание! Впечатлительным не читать! Много фотографий жертв Голода и людоедства.


 https://archives.mhsc.ca/odessa-victims-of-massacre
https://archives.mhsc.ca/odessa-victim-of-massacre

Может эти страшные кадры относятся к событиям  1922 года в нашем городе.

----------


## Antique

> 


 Похоже кто-то в наше время раскрасил. Снимок ведь в оригинале ч/б.

----------


## Antique

> Или гравер не дорожил репутацией?


 Гравёр - это ремесленник в искусстве. Репутации могли никакой и не иметь. В основном они выполняли иллюстрации для прессы и т. д.

----------


## exse

"Одесса 1944. Территория университета":


Что это за СОБЫТИЕ такое, что по этому поводу даже выпустили стереофото с сопроводиловкой на 3-х языках?

----------


## Antique

> "Одесса 1944. Территория университета":
> Вложение 13245665


  Очень похоже на задний фасад детсада Волкобоя

----------


## Antique

> Что это за СОБЫТИЕ такое, что по этому поводу даже выпустили стереофото с сопроводиловкой на 3-х языках?
> Вложение 13245666Вложение 13245667


 Наверное арендатор дачи Вагнера выпускал такие сувениры.

----------


## Magribinets

> Известная фотография столетней давности ценна не как тем, что показан плац артучилища (конечно ограду из пушек ни с чем не перепутать), а тем, что изображено на заднем плане.


 Как всегда спасибо Ranke, очень впечатлила эта фотография. Дом в правом верхнем углу, это случайно не тот дом, который снесли в начале 80х годов при строительстве 9 этажки по Фонтанской дороге № 7. Помню тот дом очень близко стоял к трамвайным путям, буквально пару метров.

----------


## Киров

Кстати,на аукционе продаётся фотография разрушенного здания,на месте которого, после войны построили штаб-квартиру Антарктики.Дерибасовская угол Екатерининской.https://www.ebay.com/itm/Foto-Luftwa...wAAOSwqAldZCNO  Февраль 1942 г.

----------


## Ranke

> Как всегда спасибо Ranke, очень впечатлила эта фотография. Дом в правом верхнем углу, это случайно не тот дом, который снесли в начале 80х годов при строительстве 9 этажки по Фонтанской дороге № 7. Помню тот дом очень близко стоял к трамвайным путям, буквально пару метров.


 

Да, я тоже так думаю. На карте 1980-х (до  строительства 9-ти этажке по Фонтанской д-ге,7) он еще прорисован. Исторически Модлинский пер. выходил на Фонтанскую д-гу справа от него. Армейская же улица при её планировании начинается слева от этого  здания. Писал про это на форуме подробней и со схемами. Скажите, а фото этого строения из 1980-х до сноса у Вас не сохранилось ли случайно?




> Что это за СОБЫТИЕ такое, что по этому поводу даже выпустили стереофото с сопроводиловкой на 3-х языках?
> Вложение 13245666Вложение 13245667


 Место преступления.

----------


## Ranke

1837г

В России под «колясками» понимали множество видов рессорных открытых экипажей.
Тип фаэтон

----------


## Magribinets

> Да, я тоже так думаю. На карте 1980-х (до  строительства 9-ти этажке по Фонтанской д-ге,7) он еще прорисован. Исторически Модлинский пер. выходил на Фонтанскую д-гу справа от него. Армейская же улица при её планировании начинается слева от этого  здания. Писал про это на форуме подробней и со схемами. Скажите, а фото этого строения из 1980-х до сноса у Вас не сохранилось ли случайно?


 Спасибо, Ranke, фото нет, только в памяти)))))

----------


## Ranke

Летчик применил странное название.
Может что-то своё...

 1936г

окт. 1838г "вбивка свай окончена"

----------


## Ranke

Гравюры А.Бирнштейна (1860-е)

 фрагмент

 фрагмент

 фрагмент

 фрагмент

----------


## Ranke

Чистяков М.Б. (1809-1885)- российский педагог, писатель.
Действительный статский советник.

_"Из поездок по России; изд. 1867г"_
Описание по Одессе занимает 29стр. и описывает наблюдения
с конца 1850-х по начало 1860гг
*скачать 18Мб, *pdf>>>*

 фрагмент

Интересно про памятник написано. Красиво о некрасивом
с применением литературного оборота. 
Это юмор такой тонкий тех времен или как?

Фальконе Э.М. (ск. 1791г) - французский скульптор
Колло Мари-Анна (ск. 1821г) - его ученица, французский скульптор, портретист

Та самая *голова лошади* "Медного всадника", которую она, будучи ученицей Этьен Мориса, действительно моделировала.

----------


## Antique

> Гравюры А.Бирнштейна (1860-е)


 1870-е. За памятником Воронцову виден дом С. Вернетта.

----------


## malyutka_e

[QUOTE=Ranke;73644390]Гравюры А.Бирнштейна (1860-е)


Это гравюры, расположенные по углам плана Одессы 1860 года. А кто такой А. Бирштейн?

----------


## Ranke

> 1870-е. За памятником Воронцову виден дом С. Вернетта.


 Что-то не вяжется с данными из карточки дома по Соборной пл., 4
Там указана дата строительства как 1874 год, а вышеприведенная гравюра 
может датироваться не позднее 1864 годом.

Плюс фото с открытия памятника кн. М.С.Воронцову
 1863г
За ним хорошо просматривается тоже здание. Но дата на ~10 лет раньше.

И еще на 1862 год Септимию Франциевичу Вернетта было 20 лет.
Может это здание изначально задумывал, финансировал и строил
его отец ФРАНЦИЙ Вернетта? 





> Ranke..Гравюры А.Бирнштейна (1860-е)
> [img][/img]
> 
> Это гравюры, расположенные по углам плана Одессы 1860 года. А кто такой А. Бирштейн?


 Планы города за 1864 и 1867 годы
А. Бирнштейнъ их гравер.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

закрыли последнее винтажное кафе на 16-й Фонтана 








незадолго до закрытия:




причём, кафе-магазин активно посещалось (первый этаж) до самого закрытия. А есть ли у кого фото этого кафе советских времён?

----------


## Antique

> Что-то не вяжется с данными из карточки дома по Соборной пл., 4
> Там указана дата строительства как 1874 год, а вышеприведенная гравюра 
> может датироваться не позднее 1864 годом.


 А, там был 1 -1,5 дом... Он мог быть снесён или перестроен. В этой книгу на выдачу таблиц часть перестраиваемых зданий записана как новое строительство. Что было в данном случае не знаю. 





> И еще на 1862 год Септимию Франциевичу Вернетта было 20 лет.
> Может это здание изначально задумывал, финансировал и строил
> его отец ФРАНЦИЙ Вернетта?


 Сие науке неизвестно, почти всегда может быть всё что угодно.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Что-то не вяжется с данными из карточки дома по Соборной пл., 4
> Там указана дата строительства как 1874 год, а вышеприведенная гравюра 
> может датироваться не позднее 1864 годом.
> 
> Плюс фото с открытия памятника кн. М.С.Воронцову
>  1863г
> За ним хорошо просматривается тоже здание. Но дата на ~10 лет раньше.
> 
> И еще на 1862 год Септимию Франциевичу Вернетта было 20 лет.
> ...


 Спасибо

----------


## Ranke

> А, там был 1 -1,5 дом... Он мог быть снесён или перестроен. В этой книгу на выдачу таблиц часть перестраиваемых зданий записана как новое строительство. Что было в данном случае не знаю.


 Соглашусь с возможной достройкой и перестройкой.

Глава семьи *Франц Вернетта* скончался в 1865г. (об этом пишет Сергей Котелко со сноской на исследование Олега Губаря)

Очень может быть, что здание по пл. Соборной, 4 начал строить именно он.
А закончил или достроил/перестроил его сын - *Септимий Францевич* (род. 1842г). В этом здании также расположились мастерские по изг. мраморных изделий (1910г - 65000руб. год. приб.; 1914г числятся 30 раб.) В этих же мастерских трудится старший внук главы семьи - *Вернетта Франц Септимович* (род. 1880г). Назван на честь деда. Кстати, вся семья как была так и осталась итальянскими подданными.

----------


## Ranke

> Гравюры А.Бирнштейна (1860-е)
> 
>  фрагмент справа


 Примечательно, что справа от биржи изображена *Декоративная аркада, нач. ХІХ в.* Сейчас на этом месте наш археологический музей (Публичная библиотека, музей Одесского общества истории и древностей).

 ОСК, 2015г.; О.Губарь

----------


## forstrat

> Примечательно, что справа от биржи изображена *Декоративная аркада, нач. ХІХ в.* Сейчас на этом месте наш археологический музей


 Кто то из мастеров художественных искусств был некорректен. На гравюре изображён, скорее, павильон, с остеклением и глухим торцом. А на цветной картинке - да, чисто аркада. Или же, из аркады потом павильон слепили? 
Кстати, не понятно, в куда с неё стоило бы смотреть, если использовать её, по сути, как смотровую площадку? К морю сооружение стоит весьма боком.

----------


## paparazzi.shop



----------


## social

> Гравюры А.Бирнштейна (1860-е)


 Интересно что за заборчик разрывается статуей Дюка?
Что за здание справа на третьей гравюре (там, где паровозик?) Так понимаю что вдали - это колоннада Воронцовского дворца? 
Непривычно видеть мэрию без фигур богов. Удивлен

----------


## social

> 1) Разгрузка продовольствия (сухое молоко, мука, сахар), привезенного Американской администрацией помощи (American Relief Administration, ARA), в Одесском порту.
>  В период катастрофического голода 1921-1922 года, помощь США, спасла жизни нескольких миллионов граждан Советской России и прежде всего-детей.
> Внимание! Впечатлительным не читать! Много фотографий жертв Голода и людоедства.


 Как-то у меня концы не сходятся. 
1921-й год - только что закончилась страшная по количеству жертв гражданская война. Сторона, которую поддерживали многочисленные иностранные интервенты (в том числе и американские) войну проиграла. У победителей нет дипломатических отношений ни с кем- в том числе и с США (впервые заключены только в 1933 году). Любой иностранный гражданин по определению враг, шпион, диверсант. 
И в это время в стране свободно действует какая-то американская миссия?
С другой стороны известно что советская власть, как организованно, так и в стихийном порядке именно в те годы *массово продавала за рубеж* экспроприированные ценности (как государственные, так и частных лиц). И никакое дипломатическое признание для этого не требовалось. Вполне возможно, что все эти поставки на деле были прикрытием для разворовывания страны (мы вам продаем золотишко и прочую художественную ерунду) а вы нам привозите для прикрытия этой деятельности всякую гуманитарку. 
В общем у меня с трудом сочетаются все эти факты.

----------


## Ranke

> Непривычно видеть мэрию без фигур богов. Удивлен


  1874

----------


## forstrat

"Аркада" (?) опять таки, остекленна. Как то странно остеклять такого рода сооружение.

Не говоря о том, что без внутреннего пространства эти окна выдавит первым хорошим ветром.

----------


## Ranke

> "Аркада" (?) опять таки, остекленна. Как то странно остеклять такого рода сооружение.
> Не говоря о том, что без внутреннего пространства эти окна выдавит первым хорошим ветром.


 Она простояла почти пол века.
Вид ее изменялся в связи с пристройкой сзади.
Одни картинки более ранние, другие более поздние.
Этим и обусловлена разница. 


К открытой колоннаде в 1845 г. пристроено одноэтажное здание музея, 
в 1883 году здесь построено нынешнее здание публичной библиотеки и музея.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Как-то у меня концы не сходятся. 
> 1921-й год - только что закончилась страшная по количеству жертв гражданская война. Сторона, которую поддерживали многочисленные иностранные интервенты (в том числе и американские) войну проиграла. У победителей нет дипломатических отношений ни с кем- в том числе и с США (впервые заключены только в 1933 году). Любой иностранный гражданин по определению враг, шпион, диверсант. 
> И в это время в стране свободно действует какая-то американская миссия?
> С другой стороны известно что советская власть, как организованно, так и в стихийном порядке именно в те годы *массово продавала за рубеж* экспроприированные ценности (как государственные, так и частных лиц). И никакое дипломатическое признание для этого не требовалось. Вполне возможно, что все эти поставки на деле были прикрытием для разворовывания страны (мы вам продаем золотишко и прочую художественную ерунду) а вы нам привозите для прикрытия этой деятельности всякую гуманитарку. 
> В общем у меня с трудом сочетаются все эти факты.


 1) Ну какая там "интервенция"!
 Страны Антанты пытались помочь, своему бывшему союзнику в Первой Мировой. 
Помогали очень неохотно-своих проблем хватало.
И не их вина в том Голоде. Никаких американцев, французов и англичан с японцами, в Поволжье не было. 
 А помогали продуктами и медикаментами, поскольку имели сострадание к умирающим от голода. Большая заслуга в этом -президента США Гувера, полярного путешественника Фритьофа Нансена, христианских и еврейских благотворительных организаций.
 В благодарность за спасение миллионов от голодной смерти и людоедства, Совдепия  продолжала поливать грязью страны Запада и США.
Особо отличился горлопан Владимир Маяковский, написавший в 1922 г стихотворение "Сволочи". Написал он его в то время, когда  американцы уже давно кормили и лечили голодающих/

https://ilibrary.ru/text/2390/p.1/index.html

2) Ценности в 1921-22 массово не вывозили.  Это процесс, начался одновременно со Сталинской индустриализации. Когда начали массово покупать трактора, станки и Днепрогэсы.

----------


## Ranke

> *Военный спуск,18*
> *Доходный дом Чижевича* (предводителя одесского дворянства). 
> 
>  2017г


  1894г

карточка здания >>>

----------


## taras

> 1894г
> 
> карточка здания >>>


 


какие же красивые дома строили в нашем городе и что с ними сделали мы...

----------


## Ranke

Благодарность ресурсу* за публикацию*
исторического документа.

  из румынского альбома

 1. 2.
 3. 4.
 5.  6.

ФОТО: 1, 3 и 5 (фото 2016г) - это лечебный корп.№4 сан. им.Чкалова (арх. Белкин, 1937г)
+ фонтан перед ним (сохранился) + скульптура (сохранилась и стоит во внутр. дворе  нового корпуса санатория)

ФОТО 2, 6  и 4 (вид на море перед ней) - это Дача Анны Горациевны Ашкинази (~ 1901г постройки)
* на румынском фото колонна заснята именно из этой дачи.  В 1930-х здесь базировалась санаторная столовая. 
* лестница с румынской фотографии очень напоминает ту, остатки которой  увидел и заснял Сергей Эльмира.


 из румынского альбома

Санаторный пляж и уникальное фото справа -
лужайка *НИЖНЕЙ части дачи Маразли.* см. видео Сергея Котелко ниже

Хорошо виден фонтан. Чаша которого, как ни странно, то немногое,
что сохранилось от дачи Григория Григорьевича. Проходим мимо по трассе Здоровья. 

 прямая ссылка (см. 4:30)

----------


## Ranke

1876г

----------


## Ranke

Карточка здания



 начало
... 5 страниц каталога
 окончание

----------


## Ranke

Вапнярка_Дофиновка
 источник ФБ

Дорожное покрытие этого участка на 1900г (со сметой)


Шоссе Севериновка-Ильинка


Проезд 110 лет назад по такому шоссе (или его отрезкам) был платным 


Стоимость 3-6 коп. Интересно, а билетики выдавали

----------


## social

[QUOTE=Спокойствие;73658919]1) 
Кто виноват в голоде - этот вопрос я не трогал. 
А вот вывоз драгоценностей до Сталина однозначно был 
https://topwar.ru/126541-kak-bolsheviki-prodavali-dragocennosti-romanovyh.html
Что касается стихотворения Маяковского - это очередное свидетельство того, что с этой помощью Гувера концы с концами совершенно не сходятся. Вот в еврейские организации верю, потому что верхушка большевиков имела к ним самое непосредственное отношение.

----------


## Спокойствие

> А вот вывоз драгоценностей до Сталина однозначно был 
> https://topwar.ru/126541-kak-bolsheviki-prodavali-dragocennosti-romanovyh.html
> Что касается стихотворения Маяковского - это очередное свидетельство того, что с этой помощью Гувера концы с концами совершенно не сходятся. Вот в еврейские организации верю, потому что верхушка большевиков имела к ним самое непосредственное отношение.


  1) Понятно, что был. И до Революции был.
Я же написал- "массово". 
Даже по ссылке написано, что "оптом" ценности начали продавать, с началом Индустриализации.

2) Стих Маяковского, говорит только о свинячей неблагодарности пролетарского поэта.
 Который обличал Запад, но с удовольствием съездил и в США и во Францию. Покупать себе кальсоны и легковой автомобиль.
И он не один,такой. 
"ШКИДец" Леонид Пантелеев с удовольствием кушал вкусную еду от Гувера, в голодном Петрограде 1922 г.
 Когда голод отступил он  через 10 лет вспомнил, как в Америке негров бьют. И написал "Американскую кашу",где обвинил Гувера во всх грехах.

----------


## Antique

Маяковский, как я понял обвинял общественность стран капитализма в излишней расточительности при том, что по силам было оказать большую помощь. Оно и понятно, при капитализме нельзя рассчитывать на всеобщую мобилизацию сил, да и, как показал Голодомор, в СССР тоже не было большой широты души.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Маяковский, как я понял обвинял общественность стран капитализма в излишней расточительности при том, что по силам было оказать большую помощь.


  1) Национализируем все имщество Западных держав.
 2) Отказываемся платить по долгам.
 3) Грозим раздуть пожар мировой революции и порешить всех буржуев.

...
 4) Гневно клеймим капиталистов которые, почему-то, не хотят привезти пожрать.

....
5) Когда некоторые капиталисты, сжалившись, привозят пожрать, полечиться, помыться и одеться и тем самым спасают от 10 до 20 миллионов человек, от голодной смерти- гневно клеймим капиталистов в стихах и общаем им-"пожар всехсветный" и быть беспощадными в час "расплаты"

----------


## Viktor 7

> 1894г
> 
> карточка здания >>>


 Это тот самый Чижевич , который написал воспоминания об Одессе для книги к 100 летию города ?

----------


## Ranke

> Это тот самый Чижевич , который написал воспоминания об Одессе для книги к 100 летию города ?


 Да. Осип Осипович Чижевич

----------


## Спокойствие

Оползни Одесского побережья+ история противооползневых мероприятий проведенных в советское время.

1)Оползни северо-западного побережья Черного моря. Их изучение и прогноз
https://b-ok.cc/book/2991015/c73687

2)"Оползни и сели" том 2
3) Оползни Черноморского побережья Украины

http://www.geokniga.org/books?field_...=&field_izdat=

----------


## Ranke

фото   >>> гравюра

----------


## Спокойствие

"Одесский Преображенский ныне кафедральный собор" Петровский С. 1908 г

https://b-ok.cc/book/725623/371429

----------


## Спокойствие

Наверное, уже размещали здесь.
 Но стоит посмотреть ещё раз, хотя бы, ради старой Аркадии.

https://youtu.be/W_Mu1Tg3RdY

----------


## chereshny1958

Знатоки ОдессыБ я только что случайно прочла такое сообщение о найденных под Харьковом останках наших бойцов и среди них одессит, проживавший на Заславского.
http://krivbass.city/news/view/poisk....net&utm_mediu  m=referral&utm_campaign=rss

----------


## Ranke

фрагмент




> ...
> Что за здание справа на третьей гравюре (там, где паровозик?) Так понимаю что вдали - это колоннада Воронцовского дворца?


 



Карточка здания на космоснимке >>>

----------


## Ranke

> Вложение 13237035Вложение 13237036
> Как и обещал,. Наверняка кто-нибудь снимал его более крупно, просто пока эти фотографии не всплыли.


 
Нашел текстовое подтверждение.

----------


## Antique

Как у Форкатти срок аренды закончили, так там детский сад и устроили. В какой-то архивной описи видел дело по этому поводу.

----------


## Ranke

Чаеразвесочная фабрика общества торговли чаем «Высоцкий В. і Ко» >>>

----------


## Antique

Это не из очерков одесской партийной организации или как-то так?

----------


## Magribinets

Там и написано, "из сообщений  РСДРП" и из газеты "Искра". Поэтому информация подана в определенном ключе. Можно сказать пропаганда.

----------


## Ranke

> Там и написано, "из сообщений  РСДРП" и из газеты "Искра". Поэтому информация подана в определенном ключе. Можно сказать пропаганда.


 


> Это не из очерков одесской партийной организации или как-то так?


  1926г 
"Молодая гвардия". Подборка статей
об участии детей и молодежи в революционном движении.
Несколько эпизодов включены были и по Одессе.

----------


## Ranke

В нашей памяти территория еще помнится как санаторная (им. Чувырина)
Парочку особняков, выделяющихся своей архитектурой, всегда привлекали взор, проходя мимо на море по Шампанскому переулку. Это по Французский б-ру, 30 (дача Мищенко) и по Французскому б-ру, 28 (дача Анатра) Она сейчас перешла БФ "Корпорация Монстров".

Особняки эти появились перед революцией (Анатра в 1913 году), а за 30 лет до этого - с 1884 года здесь находилось самое настоящее химическое производство, которое принадлежало провизору Клименту Григорьевичу Левитону. Его участок простирался аж до проспекта Шевченко. С какой-то вероятностью производственные корпуса располагались ближе к Французскому б-ру, где сейчас  и приводят в чувства два вышеупомянутых здания.

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Ranke

*Черноморско-Азовская фабрика консервов С. Б. Фальц-Фейна*
ул. Балковская улица, 161 >>>

 фрагмент



*Колбасная и консервная фабрика торгово-промышленного товарищества "А. К. Дубинин"*
ул. Водопроводная улица, 2 >>>

----------


## Спокойствие

Из  истории Одесской психиатрической больницы.






 Из книги: "Очерки истории отечественной психиатрии" проф Т.И.Юдин 1951 г

https://b-ok.cc/book/2519885/a08256

----------


## forstrat

Читал в бытность, что во второй половине XIX - первой трети XX века был пик психических заболеваний. Сейчас процент улетевших кукушек гораздо ниже.
Да и методы, применяемые ещё в восьмидесятые годы, были весьма увлекательными. Электро-судорожная, инсулино-коматозная терапии... в двадцатые же, тридцатые годы было ещё веселее - психиатрия была такой, очень эксперементальной, и, каждый психиатр придумывал своим психам свои, особые развлечения, самым безобидным из которых было привязывание к кровати, ну, а более юморные врачи придумали лоботомию, например.

----------


## Спокойствие

Панкеевский корпус.

 Информация о здании:https://domofoto.ru/object/89580/





Источник:
https://onmedu.edu.ua/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/Istorija_Nevrologii-1.pdf

----------


## Ranke



----------


## forstrat

Я так понимаю, это съезд с площади на Военный спуск Екатерининским спуском именовался?

----------


## Ranke

> Я так понимаю, это съезд с площади на Военный спуск Екатерининским спуском именовался?


 Никогда не попадалось мне как отдельное топонимическое название
съезда, который соединяет Екатерининскую площадь и Военный спуск.


Мост, то да. По нечетной стороне здания примыкающие к мосту имели
адрес с названием этого моста. (Сабанский, К. Маркса, Северный, Сабанеевский, Менделеева, Сабанеев)



А по четной стороне от моста, примыкающие к съезду, относились
к Мосту, Военному спуску и Екатерининской пл. Пример.

----------


## Ranke

Antique, прошу добавить *в карточку* по зданию.

----------


## Ranke

ист.
Ошибочное мнение о предполагаемом расположении дачи
Р.Ф.Климовецкого. Проект (начало XXв)  арх. Шеврембрандт
не может соответствовать месту с башенкой на территории санатория "Салют".
Участок Климовецкого был в другом месте (см. сообщение ниже).

 

А вот истинное место, где по этому проекту появилась такая замечательная дача-замок - был участок Трачевского-Мочутковского. По диагонали от дачи Докса
через "дорогу а Аркадию". И соответствует сейчас участку, где располагается 
 г-ца «Atlantic» (быв. "Турист").
 >>>  подпись*

* открытка из коллекции А.А.Дроздовского

----------


## Stirlitz

Простите, что не по теме. Хотя, если по названию ветки, то таки по теме:

citizen.odessa.ua/petition/289004

----------


## Antique

> Простите, что не по теме. Хотя, если по названию ветки, то таки по теме:
> 
> citizen.odessa.ua/petition/289004


 Это дача судейской жены судьи Кич.

----------


## Antique

> Ошибочное мнение о предполагаемом расположении дачи
> Р.Ф.Климовецкого. Проект (начало XXв)  арх. Шеврембрандт
> не может соответствовать месту с башенкой на территории санатория "Салют".
> Участок Климовецкого был восточнее, т.е. ближе к пер.Курортному


  Спасибо! Она значит всё-таки существовала. Ваш вклад бесценен. Внёс правки. 

А башенка наверное находится на бывшем участке Сепича?

----------


## Ranke

> Спасибо! Она значит всё-таки существовала. Ваш вклад бесценен. Внёс правки.


 Да, она абсолютная реальность!
Есть поправка. Вчера при ночном описании недосмотрел все имеющиеся материалы.
Участок Климовецкого вообще не находился на территории сан. "Салют".
Это ошибочно предположили, подгоняя связь известного проекта с сохранившейся башенкой.
На самом деле всё проще и реалистичнее! Тот же участок по диагонали от дачи Докса через дорогу. В первом десятилетии отслеживается смена владельца:
Климовецкий >>> Трачевский-Мочутковский

----------


## Antique

> Да, она абсолютная реальность!
> Есть поправка. Вчера при ночном описании недосмотрел все имеющиеся материалы.
> Участок Климовецкого вообще не находился на территории сан. "Салют".
> Это ошибочно предположили, подгоняя связь известного проекта с сохранившейся башенкой.
> На самом деле всё проще и реалистичнее! Тот же участок по диагонали от дачи Докса через дорогу. В первом десятилетии отслеживается смена владельца:
> Климовецкий >>> Трачевский-Мочутковский


 Ну это вроде бы я днём ещё успел ввести, так и подумал про этот участок, но скорее всего Климовецкому принадлежал и бывший участок Валевского, так как по всей одессе у Палавиди площадь 2 десятины, 1706 кв. саж., а у Климовецкого ещё больше - 3 десятины 2255 кв. саж. А так как на плане, то это участок немного более 1 десятины. Наверное Климовецкий в какой-то момент продал часть.

----------


## Ranke

> А башенка наверное находится на бывшем участке Сепича?


 

Или Раухвергера или Сегала. Думаю, первого.
И появился на этом месте особняк, который по наблюдениям снесли в конце 1980-х, не ранее 1913 года. Рядом с ней (в 15 метрах) расположен один из старых шахтных стволов (засыпан). Каменоломня этого района (западная) располагается под "Садами Победы" и зданием по ул. Генуэзской ,1а (Ark Palace).
Историческое время её отработки 1910-1912гг.

----------


## Antique

> На самом деле всё проще и реалистичнее!


 Кстати, на счёт участка бывшего Докса, вижу, что он на снимке обозначен в качестве участка Юрьевича. Но по ВО/1911 по переулку указан Сацыперов, а по дороге в Аркадию - Юрьевич. Нет ли там где-то Сацыперова на плане? Не совсем понимаю, правильно ли я его отождествляю с этим участком.

----------


## Ranke

> Кстати, на счёт участка бывшего Докса, вижу, что он на снимке обозначен в качестве участка Юрьевича. Но по ВО/1911 по переулку указан Сацыперов, а по дороге в Аркадию - Юрьевич. Нет ли там где-то Сацыперова на плане? Не совсем понимаю, правильно ли я его отождествляю с этим участком.


 здесь >

----------


## Antique

> здесь >


 Спасибо, хоть тут моё предположение верно. Однако к тому же обнаружил и пропавшего из переулка Камлета. Он оказывается никуда не делся, а в поздних справочниках просто стал указываться по Лагерной. Правда потом он всё равно исчезает, а в то же время жена архитектора Скведера покупает в тех местах участок.

----------


## trend7

Текст читает легендарный Бабель.

Исаак Эммануилович Бабель родился в Одессе 13 июля 1894 года в зажиточной и образованной еврейской семье.

Учился в Одесском коммерческой училище имени Николая I, потом в Коммерческом институте. Увлекался историей, штудировал языки – немецкий, английский, французский. Писать начал в 15 лет. Участвовал в любительских спектаклях и сочинял пьесы. Завершив образование, он не пошел по финансовой части, а стал служить в книжном издательстве.

Одесса его детства, юности – яркий, колоритный, праздничный мир, который он любил. У жителей города был свой особый говор, бытовой уклад и редкостное чувство юмора. Сгустком энергии Одессы была Молдаванка, где обитали извозчики, грузчики, налетчики и воры, – персонажи «Одесских рассказов» Бабеля.

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

----------


## exse

Пленные румыны в одесском лагере военнопленных. Август 1941 (автор - фронтовой корреспондент Анатолий Егоров):

----------


## forstrat

> Пленные румыны в одесском лагере военнопленных. Август 1941 (автор - фронтовой корреспондент Анатолий Егоров):


 Там негр с опахалом в кадр не попал. Август, всё таки, румынам жарко, и мухи ещё...

----------


## Это я

Здравствуйте! Встречала где- то в сети фото, не могу его сейчас найти- пляж Крыжановский и видно затонувшую там баржу. Покажите, пожалуйста, если у кого- то есть. Интересует именно баржа.

----------


## Viktoz

> Здравствуйте! Встречала где- то в сети фото, не могу его сейчас найти- пляж Крыжановский и видно затонувшую там баржу. Покажите, пожалуйста, если у кого- то есть. Интересует именно баржа.


 там была баржа возле пирса,    и сейчас лежит ее  полусгнивший ржавый каркас, сейнер почти на берегу и  еще  что-то затонувшее где-то в километре (+/-) от берега. 
у меня даже видео где-то было как сейнер из воды доставали краном, по остальным уточните что именно.

----------


## Это я

> там была баржа возле пирса,    и сейчас лежит ее  полусгнивший ржавый каркас, сейнер почти на берегу и  еще  что-то затонувшее где-то в километре (+/-) от берега. 
> у меня даже видео где-то было как сейнер из воды доставали краном, по остальным уточните что именно.


 Баржа возле пирса? А там был Пирс? Вообще вы меня озадачили). Там, сколько себя помню, было нечто, что местные называли баржей. Про остальное не знаю.Считала , что то, что сейчас видно на Гугл картах - это она в воду углубилась. Ещё не понимала, почему она стала другой формы. Сейчас понимаю, что это другое что- то видно? А когда этот сейнер доставали краном?

----------


## Северн

> Здравствуйте! Встречала где- то в сети фото, не могу его сейчас найти- пляж Крыжановский и видно затонувшую там баржу. Покажите, пожалуйста, если у кого- то есть. Интересует именно баржа.


 Добрый вечер! Предлагаю Вашему вниманию скриншоты с к/ф "Фанат" В кадр попали все "достопримечательности" побережья Крыжановки: баржа, сейнер, рыбацкие лодки рыбколхоза, сохнущие сети для ловли тюльки и ящики для улова. Это лето 1989 года. Весь посёлок Котовского знал баржу.. как на ней только все помещались

----------


## Это я

> Добрый вечер! Предлагаю Вашему вниманию скриншоты с к/ф "Фанат" В кадр попали все "достопримечательности" побережья Крыжановки: баржа, сейнер, рыбацкие лодки рыбколхоза, сохнущие сети для ловли тюльки и ящики для улова. Это лето 1989 года. Весь посёлок Котовского знал баржу.. как на ней только все помещалисьВложение 13260743Вложение 13260744Вложение 13260745


  Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Спокойствие

ул. Разумовская 2/4 .
Снимок 30-х годов.
Аннотация: "Общий вид новых домов для рабочих в районе Молдаванки - микрорайоне Одессы."



http://photo.rgakfd.ru/showObject.do?object=1847964440

----------


## Спокойствие

Ресторан в парке Шевченко, возле стадиона.
 1936 г.



http://photo.rgakfd.ru/showObject.do?object=1848034831

Школа № 119 Александровский проспект, 11
1936 г



http://photo.rgakfd.ru/showObject.do?object=1848032384

Аннотация: Общий вид двора завода Комбикорма общества Политкаторжан.
1932 г



http://photo.rgakfd.ru/showObject.do?object=1847994654

----------


## Antique

> Аннотация: Общий вид двора завода Комбикорма общества Политкаторжан.
> 1932 г
> 
> 
> 
> http://photo.rgakfd.ru/showObject.do?object=1847994654


 Это примерно в районе сегодняшнего 142 номера: https://arhitektfoto.ee/object/147795/

----------


## Спокойствие

Из собрания РГФКФД
1) Аннотация:"Вид жилого дома для рабочих гидростанции 1937 г"

 Мне же видится, что это здание АТС на Екатерининской.
https://domofoto.ru/object/6746/



2) Общежитие студентов на Старопортофранковской 71.
 1938 г

https://arhitektfoto.ee/object/58002/

----------


## Спокойствие

Фото на обсуждение.

1)Аннотация:"Вид здания Одесского военного лазарета 1916 г"

Мне кажется, что это несохранившееся здание по Успенской 2.
 До начала 90-х, там находилось инфекционное отделение 411 Военного госпиталя
https://domofoto.ru/object/33303/


2) Посещение императором Николаем Вторым, со своей семьёй, Одессы в 1914 г

Мне видится, что это Военный собор Святого Стефана.

https://vigolovan.livejournal.com/1438.html
http://archodessa.com/all/stafan-cathedral/



Какие будут мнения?

----------


## forstrat

> Из собрания РГФКФД
>  Аннотация:"Вид жилого дома для рабочих гидростанции 1937 г"
> 
>  Мне же видится, что это здание АТС


 Мне пока как то видится, что кто то два разных здания спутал в одно.

По фасаду - явно не жилой дом. Фото со двора - никак ни АТС.

----------


## Antique

> Из собрания РГФКФД
>  Аннотация:"Вид жилого дома для рабочих гидростанции 1937 г"
> 
>  Мне же видится, что это здание АТС на Екатерининской.
> https://domofoto.ru/object/6746/


 А второй снимок - это общежитие студентов на Старопортофранковской:
https://arhitektfoto.ee/object/58002/

 Перед зданием студенты стоят

----------


## Antique

> Фото на обсуждение.
> 
> 1)Аннотация:"Вид здания Одесского военного лазарета 1916 г"
> 
> Мне кажется, что это несохранившееся здание по Успенской 2.
>  До начала 90-х, там находилось инфекционное отделение 411 Военного госпиталя


  Здесь сомневаюсь. На Люфтваффе там симетричное здание без такой лестничной клетки. Может это в госпитале, хотя целых две сосны удивляют, вдруг это не в Одессе, а в окрестностях Петербурга? Такое ощущение, что это не парк, а лес.

Или как вариант - на Хаджибейском лимане.

----------


## Richard

> Из собрания РГФКФД
> 1) Аннотация:"Вид жилого дома для рабочих гидростанции 1937 г"
> 
>  Мне же видится, что это здание АТС на Екатерининской.
> https://domofoto.ru/object/6746/


 Да, несомненно это здание 22-й АТС на Карла Маркса.  В "Берегись автомобиля", где оно играло роль ДК,  его можно хорошо рассмотреть:

----------


## Richard

> Здесь сомневаюсь. На Люфтваффе там симетричное здание без такой лестничной клетки. Может это в госпитале, хотя целых две сосны удивляют, вдруг это не в Одессе, а в окрестностях Петербурга? Такое ощущение, что это не парк, а лес.
> 
> Или как вариант - на Хаджибейском лимане.


 Точно не госпиталь на Пироговской, я там 15 лет прожил. Не было там такого здания. И сосен не было.

----------


## Спокойствие

Из собрания РГАКФД
http://photo.rgakfd.ru/start.do

1) Аннотация: "Сотрудницы детского сада на улице Фельдмана, во время субботника 1928-1930"

Детский сад тогда находился, на бульваре Фельдмана 10.
Похоже, убирают территорию нынешнего Турецкого парка.
https://domofoto.ru/object/7190/



2)Рыболовный колхоз им.Шмидта 1935 г
https://domofoto.ru/object/202022/#n207876


3)Общий вид нового дома для рабочих. 1931 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Первая Мировая война.

1)Нижние чины турецкого кавалерийского разъезда взятые в плен в селе Тарутинском 27 ноября 1914 года у здания Одесской тюрьмы.


2)Подпоручик турецкой армии Асым Мамедов, захваченный в плен вместе с турецким кавалерийским разъездом в селе Тарутинском 27 ноября 1914 г., в автомобиле в сопровождении конвоя направляется на гауптвахту после допроса в штабе 7 армии

3) Похороны матросов канонерки "Донец", потопленной при налёте турецкой эскадры на Одессу, 16  октября 1914 г


Братская могила находится на Втором Христианском кладбище.
Кто интерсуется темой: https://www.simvolika.org/kld.pdf

----------


## Спокойствие

Первая мировая война.
1) Осмотр командующим 7-й армией, генералом от артиллерии В.Н.Никитиным, укреплений Черноморского побережья, под Одессой. В.Н.Никитин (в центре, отмечен крестом на шинели) в сопровождении чинов штаба армии и др. знакомится с позицией у Большефонтанского маяка.


2)Они же, на позиции у забора Свято-Успенского мужского монастыря.

3) Они же, на позиции на даче Ринк-Вагнера

----------


## forstrat

Чтоб неприятель наверняка увидел большую и страшную пушку, испугался и уплыл восвояси, её покрасили в красивый белый цвет.

----------


## Спокойствие

Спортивные праздники 30-х годов.
1) Колонна девушек в спортивной форме, с флагами, на спортивном параде.1936 г
Колонна выходит на Екатерининскую площадь.


2) Колонна девушек в спортивной форме, во время демонстрации 1 Мая.1936 г
Пушкинская угол Бунина.



3)Импровизированный корабль "Канатный", на спортивном параде  1936 г
Пушкинская угол Троицкой


4)Колонна спортсменов в исторических костюмах, на спортивном параде.1936 г
Пушкинская угол Троицкой

----------


## Antique

> Из собрания РГАКФД
> 
> 3)Общий вид нового дома для рабочих. 1931 г


 Лет пять назад этот снимок попадался на глаза. Это дом на Софиевской, 17

----------


## Спокойствие

Дерибасовская 


Аннотация: "Автоколонна"Красного обоза", с зерном из колхозов имени Октябрьской революции и имени Хрущева Одесского района, направляется на элеватор"
1948 г
 Автор съемки Подберезский А.

http://photo.rgakfd.ru/showObject.do?object=1804583084

----------


## дэн 79

Первое авто в колонне смахивает на уколхожено-восстановленный Опель Блиц....

----------


## Киров

Привет.Где это?Одесса .Февраль 1943 г.https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rumanien-Ru...0AAOSwv9Jd6mRh

----------


## Antique

> Привет.Где это?Одесса .Февраль 1943 г.https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rumanien-Ru...0AAOSwv9Jd6mRh


  Якобы Одесса, но я не узнаю здания, хотя это похоже на СССР по крайней мере. И ширина тротуара крайне мала при том, что это явно самый центр - мы видим витрины магазинов. Разве что это был Красный переулок или вдруг по Привозной была такая ширина тротуара...

В общем есть вероятность, что это не у нас.

----------


## taras

> или вдруг по Привозной была такая ширина тротуара...
> 
> .


 
на привозной уступа зданий по улице такого большого не было.

----------


## Viacheslaw

Такая ширина тротуара есть на Садовой и Канатной, как минимум.

----------


## Киров

Окна ,вероятно,выходят на солнечную сторону и их затенили куском карты СССР(видна Камчатка и буква"Р"),также в окне торчит кусок рекламного плаката на художественный фильм.Можно попробовать разгадать какого.       Не знаю на всех ли,но на многих одесских дворах висели такие шарообразные плафоны на лампах.

----------


## Киров

Коллега Спокойствие разместил фото парада 1936 г.,так на двух последних фото,это горевшее здание...может кто то не обратил внимание.

----------


## Спокойствие

Красный переулок.


Из книги:"Короткий путівник" М.Філянський.  Держвидав України 1928 р

----------


## Antique

> 2)Подпоручик турецкой армии Асым Мамедов, захваченный в плен вместе с турецким кавалерийским разъездом в селе Тарутинском 27 ноября 1914 г., в автомобиле в сопровождении конвоя направляется на гауптвахту после допроса в штабе 7 армии


 Так это же бубль гум! Вот как оказывается первоначально выглядел штаб на Прироговской...

----------


## Спокойствие

> 1)Казарма, в которой квартировали солдаты 1-го и 2-го сербских добровольческих полков в 1916 г. 
> Локализация не указана, но в мемуарах А.Р.Трушновича "Воспоминания корниловца (1914-1934)" говорится, что казарма находилась "на Канатной улице".


 


> Если так, то на фото могут быть запечатлены строения канатного завода А.Я.Новикова
> фото >>>


    И в очередной раз, форумчанин *Ranke* , оказался прав!

 Исходя, из сохранившихся документов, эта казарма находилась на канатном заводе Новикова.





Кроме того, сербы размешались и на "Пробковом заводе", очевидно- Арпса.
Через полтора года, их место на пробочном заводе, займут их враги-  австро-венгры.
https://domofoto.ru/object/175792/


И по сёлам вокруг Одессы.



Более подробно о этих событиях:
https://mgimo.ru/upload/iblock/480/48061c1665a9dd52cc526abe4db7913f.pdf

----------


## Ranke

> Кроме того, сербы размешались и на "Пробковом заводе", очевидно- Арпса.
> Через полтора года, их место на пробочном заводе, займут их враги-  австро-венгры.
> https://domofoto.ru/object/175792/


 Если на Слободке, то скорей всего речь идет о пробочной
фабрике Михаила Юлиуса (1890г). Она располагалась по адресу 
ул. Городская, 1 (сейчас Краснослобоская, 1). Это здесь >>>

----------


## Sergey_L

Вот же эти казармы на всем известном снимке из старой коллекции!

----------


## Ranke

Наследие Вильгельма Ивановича...

----------


## exse

Может и были уже, но рискну повториться. 

8 августа 1941:


12 августа 1941:

----------


## Ranke

А помните у Пушкина было:


Реальный налёт в середине XIX века

----------


## Antique

> Вот же эти казармы на всем известном снимке из старой коллекции!
> Вложение 13266360


 А где же дом с яетырёхскатной крышей?

----------


## Sergey_L

> А где же дом с яетырёхскатной крышей?


 Справа наверно. Не попали в кадр). По крайней мере тут столбы стоят возле тротуара так же, как и на первом фото.

----------


## Antique

> Справа наверно. Не попали в кадр). По крайней мере тут столбы стоят возле тротуара так же, как и на первом фото.


 Тогда и здания в кадр не попали, так как они ещё правее. Может там и в действительности были такие здания, но пока кроме столбов не за что зацепиться.

----------


## Спокойствие

Именно таких моментов, раньше не видел.
Фотограф *Belling Bruno*

----------


## Ranke

> Справа наверно. Не попали в кадр). По крайней мере тут столбы стоят возле тротуара так же, как и на первом фото.


 


> Тогда и здания в кадр не попали, так как они ещё правее. Может там и в действительности были такие здания, но пока кроме столбов не за что зацепиться.


 Конечно, сличал тогда по этой фотографии. И хотя, действительно, по зданиям и забору не было попадения, но тротуар, деревья, столбы подсказывали, что это именно та улица - наша Большая Арнаутская. И за забором виднеется корпуса еще недавно работающего завода А.Я. Новикова. Описание к фотографии, которое нашел и привел пользователь _Спокойствие_ тому подтверждение. Надеемся, что когда-то увидим и ту часть улицы, что осталась за кадром.

----------


## Ranke

Давно - летом 2013 года в соседней теме "Улицы Одессы" был разбор вопроса (Antique и Пушкин) *
по истории локализации канатных заводов* Новикова и Мешкова.

Приводился в описании и Я.Майстровой и рукописная карта 1822 года из собрания Горьковки и можно добавить план 1830 года, хорошо демонстрирующий
смежные корпуса заводов Мешкова и Новикова вдоль Базарной-Большой Арнаутской.

Я.Майстровой, 2012г

 план 1822г (фрагмент)
"ОСК" О.Губарь, 2015г

вверху справа >>>
 1830г Дж. Торичелли
(фрагмент плана опубликован пользователем malutka_e)

С переездами и кто кого купил как бы понятно. Вопрос в другом.
Обратил внимание, что на планах города 1855 года и 1860-х
обозначен одновременно с ними (Базарная-Большая Арнаутская) 
 еще один - *вдоль Пантелеймоновской по краю ст. "Спартак" по направлению к театру Музкомедии.* Домофото молчит...

 ?!

И еще, вот что попалось:
Мешкова-то было ДВА! Оба канатчика.
Братья, наверное.

 1832г

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

----------


## Спокойствие

> Одесса 41-43:
> Вложение 13268658 Вложение 13268659
> 
> Вложение 13268660 Вложение 13268661


 


Из книги:Одесса, 1920-1965. Люди... События... Факты... / В. П. Малахов, Б. А. Степаненко. – Одесса: Наука и техника, 2008. – 503 с. : іл.


Значит основная реконструкция Ланжероновского спуска, была уже после Войны.

----------


## Ranke

> Из книги:Одесса, 1920-1965. Люди... События... Факты... / В. П. Малахов, Б. А. Степаненко. – Одесса: Наука и техника, 2008. – 503 с. : іл.
> Значит основная реконструкция Ланжероновского спуска, была уже после Войны.


 Из заметки 1937 года - длина лестницы 200м
Если так, то начало её было от края Археологического музея.
Сейчас по факту со всеми ступеньками 120-130м
Она была длинее?

----------


## Ranke

> Одесса 41-43:  Вложение 13268661


 Последняя четвертая фотография.
Это наш стадион "Спартак". Только снято было никак не в 1941-1943гг
Это довоенный кадр, т.к. Юнкерское училище во время бомбежки сильно пострадало,
а здесь оно целехонько и легко узнаваемо.

----------


## Sergey_L

> Именно таких моментов, раньше не видел.
> Фотограф *Belling Bruno*


 спасибо за наводку. Легко нашлись эти фото в огромном разрешении. Раз, два. Замечательные детали. Побелка и то, как её проводили сто лет назад)) Читаются вывески и прочее... Жаль, что их только два кадра.

(исправил ссылки)

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Antique

> еще один - *вдоль Пантелеймоновской по краю ст. "Спартак" по направлению к театру Музкомедии.* Домофото молчит...


 Само здание отмечено https://arhitektfoto.ee/object/48439/, но так как у меня нет всех этих карт и печатных источников, то и глубина исследований соответствующая. Позднее 1870-я и не углублялся, да и 1870-е тоже описаны бегло, по крайней мере пока.

----------


## forstrat

*Антик,* а можно поинтересоваться - в карточке здания Пантелеймоновская 3 есть фото со стороны нынешнего театра Музкомедии, и на нём присутсвует некий мрачный зиггурат квадратной формы, это что, храм Тёмных Таинств Изиды был у нас такой?

----------


## Спокойствие

Женщина в военной форме, у входа в почтамт.
 1934 г

----------


## Antique

> *Антик,* а можно поинтересоваться - в карточке здания Пантелеймоновская 3 есть фото со стороны нынешнего театра Музкомедии, и на нём присутсвует некий мрачный зиггурат квадратной формы, это что, храм Тёмных Таинств Изиды был у нас такой?


 Не знаю, я пытался определить, но ни к чему не пришёл. Снимок достаточно старый, данный объект мог исчезнуть ещё до революции.

----------


## forstrat

> Не знаю, я пытался определить, но ни к чему не пришёл. Снимок достаточно старый, данный объект мог исчезнуть ещё до революции.


 Спасибо за ответ! Понятно, что не понятно. Вообще, это сооружение больше на какой то культовый объект похоже, нежели на жилой дом, но, причуды могут быть всякие. Архитектура здания какая то "не наша". Странно, что достаточно примечательный объект как то канул безвестным.

----------


## Спокойствие

Несколько фото времён оккупации, из немецких архивов

Источник: https://www.bpk-bildagentur.de/

1) На каком пляже купаются раненые немецкие лётчики? 1942 г


2) Привоз



3) Лошадка кушает на Привокзальной площади


4) Уличный фотограф

----------


## Спокойствие

Продолжение:
5) Аэросъёмка



6) Привокзальная площадь


7) Железнодорожный вокзал. Санитарный поезд

----------


## Спокойствие

Окончание
8)Отрада


9)Немецкое военное кладбище возле Одессы

----------


## Antique

Те два сомнительных кадра - не Одесса.

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Спокойствие

С колокольни костёла, на Екатерининской 33, фотографировали?
 1870(?) год


https://www.akg-images.de/C.aspx?VP3=CMS3&VF=Home

А здесь, наверное, от Карантинной ограды.

----------


## Lively

> Несколько фото времён оккупации, из немецких архивов
> 
> Источник: https://www.bpk-bildagentur.de/
> 
> 1) На каком пляже купаются раненые немецкие лётчики? 1942 г


 В левой верхней части снимка просматриваются характерные очертания спуска у Малого Фонтана. Так, что, скорее всего, это пляж, который сейчас находится между пресловутой рондинской стройкой и пляжем пограничников. Фотограф находится на берегу примерно у разрушевшейся известной скалы "Монах"

----------


## Ranke

> С колокольни костёла, на Екатерининской 33, фотографировали?
> 1870(?) год
> А здесь, наверное, от Карантинной ограды.


 Ближе. Этот кадр сделан в начале улицы Канатной (справа)
Гравюра из путеводителя Коханского (1894г) и описание большего
здания на переднем плане хорошо это демонстрируют.

----------


## Ranke

Заметил, что при описании её в карточке на domofoto
стоит подпись: "Одесса в 1830 году. Вид от таможни на бульвар" и 
"Подпись автора не обнаружена".

Автор гравюры известен - это *Павел Петрович Свиньин* (1787-1839) - русский писатель, издатель,
журналист и редактор, художник, историк, географ. 


 Коханский, 1894 (путеводитель)

 авт. Свиньин П.П.

Приведена как иллюстрация к описанию нашего города
в книге: "Картины России и быт разноплеменных ее народов:
Из путешествий П.П. Свиньина — СПб., 1839. — Часть 1"

*фрагмент текста по Одессе >>>*

----------


## Ranke

Кстати, о путеводителе* Василия Севастьяновича Коханского.
Попалось описание его тех лет сделанное современником (1896г),
да еще и в сравнении с брошюркой по Златоглавой.



А вы говорите Москва-Москва...
Одесса!!! И всего за 60-ть копеек 
А кому-то и бесплатно достался 

* за авторством ВСК по Одессе известно 5 путеводителей:
за 1890, 1891, 1892, 1893-й годы и юбилейный
"Одесса за 100 лет. Одесса и её окрестности" изданный в 1894 году.

----------


## Antique

> А кому-то и бесплатно достался


 По поводу бесплатного наверное имелись ввиду брошюрки вроде Столетия Одессы и т. д.

----------


## Ranke

Antique, а можете указать, в каком именно здании
располагалась редакция Григория Георгиевича Москвича?
*Это* или соседнее?

----------


## Ranke

Ранее выкладывал проект (1880г, арх. В.Ф. Маас) по летнему театру Форкати с описанием. Был построен и располагался на Приморском бульваре и ниже под ним. Спасибо еще раз за предоставленные фото, Sergey_L. Месторасположение указал в этом посте.

Он же (на заднем плане) на фото из коллекции Викна. Одесса



Плюс свежее сообщение Юрия Кучерова на ФБ.
Как понимаю, это один из эскизных вариантов. 


Хорошо видна эта арка-вход на территорию театра с лестницы.
Вложение 13237036

----------


## Sergey_L

Держите ещё вот такое с театром.

----------


## Главный

Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять? Мы много чего не должны терять, но увы, теряем. Может поговорим об Одессе которую хотим найти, чтобы дети отсюда не драпали – думаю куда полезнее сквозь века вперёд, а не назад, именно, сегодня.
Примерно год назад начал писать книгу под названием «Города 22 века», потом спустился в 21 век. Позже затею бросил, потому как понял, насколько устарел, насколько не готов даже на ближнюю перспективу предвидения, и по делу.
Хорош хохмиться, теряться, роняться - флаг в руки, одесситы!

----------


## forstrat

> Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять? Мы много чего не должны терять, но увы, теряем. Может поговорим об Одессе которую хотим найти, чтобы дети отсюда не драпали – думаю куда полезнее сквозь века вперёд, а не назад, именно, сегодня.
> Примерно год назад начал писать книгу под названием «Города 22 века», потом спустился в 21 век. Позже затею бросил, потому как понял, насколько устарел, насколько не готов даже на ближнюю перспективу предвидения, и по делу.
> Хорош хохмиться, теряться, роняться - флаг в руки, одесситы!


 Ваше стремление в будущее замечательно, но, вероятно, для обсуждения переспектив должна быть своя тема. Поелику, ежели мы в каждой теме будем трактовать о насущном нам и каждому, разговор сведётся к тому, что куры наклевались навоза, и теперь рыгают.

----------


## Главный

> Ваше стремление в будущее замечательно, но, вероятно, для обсуждения переспектив должна быть своя тема. Поелику, ежели мы в каждой теме будем трактовать о насущном нам и каждому, разговор сведётся к тому, что куры наклевались навоза, и теперь рыгают.


 Эт, точно, куры таки да, наклевались, каждая навоза своего курятника и рыгают в форум, каждая содержанием нутра своих мозгов, на то и форум. С наступающим годом всех, флаг в руки!

----------


## Kamin

Доброго всем вечера. На ФБ выложили фото вот такого фрагмента ворот, калитки, может балконного ограждения с датой и инициалами. Может кто-то сможет сказать адрес, где этот фрагмент мог стоять.

----------


## forstrat

> А что означала аббревиатура ИРЗ ?


 Скорее всего, это инициалы. Например, Ичебод Роммуилович Зондерштрекендергрроддер

----------


## Kamin

Обычно буквы обозначали владельцев.

----------


## Главный

> А что означала аббревиатура ИРЗ ?


 Видимо, завод, возможно, российский завод, под Москвой, на Истре - истринский, возможно.

----------


## forstrat

> Видимо, завод, возможно, российский завод, под Москвой, на Истре - истринский, возможно.


 Безусловно!
Он прямо так и назывался Истринский Российский Завод. А цифры на решётке - это номер выпущенного заводом стандартного набора "Собери себе забор"

----------


## Полесов

> Видимо, завод, возможно, российский завод, под Москвой, на Истре - истринский, возможно.


  Не угадали


Акционерное общество «Ижевский радиозавод». Начинали в 1870г. с металлоконструкций.

----------


## Спокойствие

Кое-что, об Одесской хлебной торговле 110 лет назад.

----------


## forstrat

> Кое-что, об Одесской хлебной торговле 110 лет назад


  Вот, мы никогда не падали в грязь лицом!

----------


## Ranke

Ну что друзья, не прошло и 1,5 года как
нас порадовал известный источник, оцифровавший одну из
10 книг-путеводителей за авторством Авдеенко Ивана Карповича.  
Держим кулачки и надеемся на продолжение общего доступа
этой серии (1907-1916гг).

Спасибо *РГБ*, спасибо ресурсу *"Краевед"*, за предоставление удобной площадки по хранению, систематизации и доступу литературы по истории нашего края. 

 *скачать >>>*

Всех с наступающим Новым 2020 годом!
*Вперед, к новым открытиям!*

----------


## Киров

Неделю назад в Одессе произошёл акт вандализма-разрушен памятник лётчику Плохому Михаилу...вечная память и слава герою.

----------


## ReneG



----------


## ReneG

Красиво

----------


## Ranke

>

Кто из одесских жителей не помнит зимы 1824 года?

----------


## Ranke

Старый Новый год!
Старый новый справочник!
Старые-новые планы 

 *перейти >>>>*

Спасибо НИБУ! Cпасибо Краеведу!
Cпасибо Казимиру Викентьевичу!

----------


## Главный

Надо своевременно и современно глядеть в будущее Одессы, чтобы её не терять. Разумно, пока явный застой в украинском морском транспорте – одесский морской порт убрать из центра в пределы Большой Одессы (Черноморск, Южный) и т.д., перепрофилировав и переоборудовав его причалы, с малыми для современных судов глубинами, в перспективную европейскую яхтенную марину!
Тогда возродится и заживёт по новому обновлённый центр Одессы.

----------


## Киров

Из материалов Чрезвычайной государственной комиссии работавшей в Одессе в 1944-1945 гг.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Надо своевременно и современно глядеть в будущее Одессы, чтобы её не терять. Разумно, пока явный застой в украинском морском транспорте – одесский морской порт убрать из центра в пределы Большой Одессы (Черноморск, Южный) и т.д., перепрофилировав и переоборудовав его причалы, с малыми для современных судов глубинами, в перспективную европейскую яхтенную марину!
> Тогда возродится и заживёт по новому обновлённый центр Одессы.


 Лучше в мировую яхтенную марину!!!

----------


## Спокойствие

Первоначальный вид дома В.В.Влодека, на Конной 8.

----------


## Главный

Когда из женщин лепят бога, мужчинам мало остаётся, как тоже из мужчин, то женщинам – немного, оставьте детям мало-мало, ради бога…

----------


## Antique

> Первоначальный вид дома В.В.Влодека, на Конной 8.


 Это кажется из книги посвящённой биографиям выпускников Института гражданских инженеров. Там был подобный снимок, но я давно не открывал этот pdf и точно не помню ракурс.

----------


## Спокойствие

Какой адрес сейчас, у этого участка? Спасибо!



http://hisdoc.ru/advertising/25265/




> Это кажется из книги посвящённой биографиям выпускников Института гражданских инженеров. Там был подобный снимок, но я давно не открывал этот pdf и точно не помню ракурс.


 https://vivaldi.nlr.ru/bx000050223/view/?#page=1

----------


## Ranke

> Какой адрес сейчас, у этого участка? Спасибо!


 Завод земледельческих машин Г. П. Шеля >>> domofoto

Сейчас ж/к "Мандарин". ул. Канатная, 122А и 122Б
По соседству СК "Технолог" (ОНАПТ). ул. Канатная, 124

----------


## Ranke

Недавно Yangur продемонстрировал старые кадры
с соседнего предприятия этой отрасли - _"Чаеразвесочной фабрики общества торговли чаем «Высоцкий В. і Ко» "_ Это на  ул.Канатной/ул.Троицкой.

А вот по соседству исторически (1894 - 1917гг) базировалась другая чаеразвесочная фабрика под названием "Торгово-промышленное товарищество *"Преемник Алексея Губкина А. Кузнецов и К°"*
Старые корпуса которой недавно пошли под снос.

 

Материал из книги А. Дроздовского
 

Интересно, что для развески чая активно использовали несовершеннолетних.
И здесь (см. фото выше) *и у Высоцкого*. И в Москве тоже так, судя по интерьерным фото их развесочных.

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Главный

Жизнь и время - конечны для всякого природного творения, включая человека. Человек убедил себя, что он значительнее, существеннее и влиятельнее для природы, чем, например, камень или дерево – аналогичных творений природы. В действительности, человек - результат опытов её последовательного развития, который далёк от совершенства. Человек, несомненно, будет заменён более совершенным творением природы. Как это произойдёт нам не известно, поэтому давайте поменьше делать себе и ей пакостей.

----------


## OdGen

Сто лет назад состоялась "Одесская эвакуация 1920 года"

*Одесская эвакуация (21 января [3 февраля] - 26 января [8 февраля] 1920 года)* - историческое событие времён Гражданской войны в России, связанное с эвакуацией морем из Одессы боевых частей, тыловых учреждений, вооружений, боеприпасов и другого материального имущества войск Новороссийской области ВСЮР и Одесского гарнизона, а также гражданского населения, не пожелавшего оставаться на занимаемой Красной?армией территориях.

----------


## Antique

> Antique, а можете указать, в каком именно здании
> располагалась редакция Григория Георгиевича Москвича?
> *Это* или соседнее?


 Только сейчас заметил вопрос. В последнее время читаю форум не так тщательно как раньше.

Так как Путеводитель за 1904 год или позднее, то имели ввиду таки этот дом, что по вашей ссылке.

----------


## Antique

> Обратил внимание, что на планах города 1855 года и 1860-х
> обозначен одновременно с ними (Базарная-Большая Арнаутская) 
>  еще один - *вдоль Пантелеймоновской по краю ст. "Спартак" по направлению к театру Музкомедии.*


 А есть ли список цифровых обозначений к плану 1855 года? Интересно, кому же принадлежал завод.

----------


## Ranke

> А есть ли список цифровых обозначений к плану 1855 года? Интересно, кому же принадлежал завод.


 Вопрос открыт.

 к плану 1855г

----------


## Спокойствие

http://elib.shpl.ru/ru/nodes/59938-d...-g-odessa-1911

----------


## Antique

О, я эту книгу в ОННБ в всоё время читал.

Этот склад на Канатной / Жуковского до сих пор существует, его в 1920-е переделали в квартиры: https://arhitektfoto.ee/object/28675/

----------


## Киров

Татьяна Полянская поделилась своими фотографиями.1915 год Одесса.

----------


## GRAFodua

Интересует информация от местных знатаков. Где конкретно на Даче Ковалевского находилась насосная станция самого Ковалевского где качали воду по водопроводу в центр города...?
 А то информация есть только о том, что такое было и всё...

----------


## Antique

> Интересует информация от местных знатаков. Где конкретно на Даче Ковалевского находилась насосная станция самого Ковалевского где качали воду по водопроводу в центр города...?
>  А то информация есть только о том, что такое было и всё...


  Участок Ковалевского находился примерно на месте нынешнего дома отдыха Союза писателей, вероятно там и была насосная станция.

----------


## Киров

Не помню ,что бы было.Пушкинская угол Еврейской.Ну вообще по ссылке много фото на Бульваре,Пушкинской  ...1917 год...https://macedonia1912-1918.blogspot.com/2017/01/world-war-1-and-russian-revolution-part_17.html

----------


## GRAFodua

\\спасибо,жаль более точных данных нету...

----------


## Antique

> \\спасибо,жаль более точных данных нету...


 Есть план Висковского с обозначением участка. Но там же не обозначена насосная станция. А сами участки в этой местности довольно обширные, это не кучочек земли, чтобы можно было точно локализовать некое строение.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Источник : Российская национальная библиотека 
> http://www.nlr.ru/
>  Несчастный случай в Прокудинском (Лермонтовском) переулке.


  По следам старых сообщений.
Это случилось на том месте, где сейчас Украинский НИИ медицинской реабилитации и курортологии (Лермонтовский пер 6)

 ...

----------


## Спокойствие

Прдолжение

----------


## Спокойствие

Окончание:






http://rarebook.onu.edu.ua:8081/handle/123456789/11687
http://rarebook.onu.edu.ua:8081/handle/123456789/11689

----------


## Главный

Спасибо, Спокойствию, за приведенный материал - очень полезен для студентов, будущих архитекторов, строителей. 
Специалисты, особо будущие, должны знать горькие последствия возможных неверных решений в практике.

----------


## Son'ka

Нашла дома семейный архив, есть свидетельство о рождении моей прабабушки, 1883 год, внизу подписано г. Одесса, Херсонской губернии.
Наш город принадлежал Херсонской губернии?

----------


## Antique

> Нашла дома семейный архив, есть свидетельство о рождении моей прабабушки, 1883 год, внизу подписано г. Одесса, Херсонской губернии.
> Наш город принадлежал Херсонской губернии?


 Конечно. Одесса, Николаев, Херсон, Кировоград и Тирасполь относились к Херсонской губернии. На Садовой, 3 до сих пор стоит здание отделения банка Херсонской губернии.

----------


## Son'ka

Вот это свидетельство о рождении, немного испортилось со временем, но я заламинировала

Вложение 13309814

----------


## Antique

> Вот это свидетельство о рождении, немного испортилось со временем, но я заламинировала
> 
> Вложение 13309814


 Спасибо, очень интересно. Полковая церковь возможно располагалась в доме Чаплынской, на Старопортофранковской, 57, где в то время квартировал полк. Обычно домовые церкви устраивались в какой-то из комнат.

----------


## Son'ka

> Спасибо, очень интересно. Полковая церковь возможно располагалась в доме Чаплынской, на Старопортофранковской, 57, где в то время квартировал полк. Обычно домовые церкви устраивались в какой-то из комнат.


 Спасибо интересно. 
А вот написание имен, Людми*лл*а, именно с двумя л, отчество Иванов, типа сын Ивана, Федоръ Ивановъ Стоевъ. Старорусский стиль написания, или как правильно?

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо интересно. 
> А вот написание имен, Людми*лл*а, именно с двумя л, отчество Иванов, типа сын Ивана, Федоръ Ивановъ Стоевъ. Старорусский стиль написания, или как правильно?


 Такие правила правописания были в І-й половине XIX века. Отчества очень писали повсеместно таким вот образом, то есть в данном случае муж по отчеству Иванович, а жена Ивановна, фамилию жены - "Стоева" не указали, так как она такая же, как у мужа. Но уже в 1870-х фамилии стали указывать привычным нам способом (по крайней мере в тех документах Горуправы, что я видел), а в начале ХХ века тем более. Может в церквях такие правила были введены позднее.

----------


## Киров

> Спасибо интересно. 
> А вот написание имен, Людми*лл*а, именно с двумя л, отчество Иванов, типа сын Ивана, Федоръ Ивановъ Стоевъ. Старорусский стиль написания, или как правильно?


 Ваши родственники болгары-колонисты ,а имя Людмила болгарское тоже...очень вероятно у них оно писалось с двумя "л" в конце.

----------


## Спокойствие

Альбом "Зерновое хозяйство" 1940 г

http://dspace.nplg.gov.ge/handle/1234/308297

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

интересно местонахождение

----------


## Спокойствие

> интересно местонахождение


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php...E#post72828310

https://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2...D%D1%81%D1%82/

----------


## Viktoz

"реконструкция"    Садовая 7



ЗЫ. Фото не мое, принес из соц.сетей

----------


## Melomanka

Дверь, как в трансформаторную будку))) Ничего удивительного! У тайских боксеров и их приспешников такой вкус! Такое понятие красоты... Такое видение развития города! Вы ничего не понимаете в этом)))
Кстати, пару месяцев назад сотрудники ЖЭКа (во главе с его местным депутатом) сделали в моем доме ремонт парадной.  Тоже... хотели как лучше!))  Решили поменять дверь в мусоропровод.  Поставили точно такую же железную дверь. Но! Старую дряхлую деревянную дверь, которая открывается наружу.... не демонтировали, а оставили на месте!  Вместе со сваленными там из мусоропровода кучами мусора!!!  И все это там гнило несколько недель!  Зайти дворнику туда невозможно!  Открываешь железную, а за ней  закрытая деревянная дверь!  Это жестяк, товарищи...   Пришлось мне просить крепкого парня, соседа, выломать ту деревянную дверь, тупо плечом...
Так что, пусть там на Садовой 7 проверят!  Может, у них тоже так - две двери)))))))

----------


## Antique

> Так что, пусть там на Садовой 7 проверят!  Может, у них тоже так - две двери)))))))


 Судя по тому, что дверь тоже утоплена, то её поставили вместо предыдущей, и ещё вырвали с корнем люнет.

----------


## Ranke

Поработал фотограф с бюстом царя.

----------


## OdGen

Статья в "Вечерней Одессе" от 12 марта 2020 г. "Станут ли «Красные зори» мемориальным парком?"
www.vo.od.ua/rubrics/problemy-i-konflikty/44264.php

----------


## Киров

Коллеги,где это?Полоски показывают направление к порту.

----------


## Melomanka

> Вложение 13319105Коллеги,где это?Полоски показывают направление к порту.


 Человек, выложивший фото, считает, что это Пантелеймоновская -угол Ришельевской.

----------


## Antique

> Человек, выложивший фото, считает, что это Пантелеймоновская -угол Ришельевской.


 Мне также это показалось. Тут характерный двухэтажный дом с односкатной железной крышей.

----------


## Киров

И мне показалось,но трамвайные рельсы увильнули в сторону.

----------


## Спокойствие

План Городского лечебного заведение на Куяльницком лимане и несколько фото лечебных процедур, из доклада немецкого педиатра Адольфа Арона Багинского ( Adolf Aron Baginsky)
(1900 год)
https://www.thieme-connect.de/products/ejournals/abstract/10.1055/s-0029-1203964

----------


## malyutka_e

> Человек, выложивший фото, считает, что это Пантелеймоновская -угол Ришельевской.


 "Человек" так считает, потому, что так подписано это фото в альбоме разрушений Одессы в 1941 году ) Но это и так очевидно

----------


## Melomanka

> "Человек" так считает, потому, что так подписано это фото в альбоме разрушений Одессы в 1941 году ) Но это и так очевидно


  Если бы после разгадки автор подписал фото - вот так, как Вы здесь объяснили - коротко и ясно, с источником информации, то и не тянулась бы интрига в течение 6 дней. А так... люди нервничают, спорят))
Cпасибо за Ваше уточнение, будем знать.

----------


## Спокойствие

Библиотека Русского географического общества.

Перечень научных учреждений Одессы в 1928 году.
 Лев Троцкий уже свергнут с кремлёвского Олимпа и отправлен в ссылку в Алма-Ату, но в книге ещё есть улица Троцкого и Одесский техникум прикладной химии им. товарища Троцкого(ул Щепкина 4).

В книге алфавитный список учёных СССР (без Москвы и Ленинграда), в котором поиск выдаёт много одесситов.




https://lib.rgo.ru/reader/flipping/R...B0u/index.html

----------


## Dramteatr

> Библиотека Русского географического общества.


  Одесский музыкально-драматический институт,  Островидова 68 

 Ппо этому адресу  Лютеранская церковь Св. Павла




> 1923 року розділено на музичний інститут і технікум-виш, які у 1928 році об'єднано в музично-драматичний інстиитут імені Людвіга ван Бетховена.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Одесский музыкально-драматический институт,  Островидова 68


 https://domofoto.ru/object/9442/

----------


## Спокойствие

Проект нового здания, лечебницы доктора М.Я.Дрознеса (1915 г)



https://domofoto.ru/photo/71460/

Источник:https://lib.rgo.ru/reader/flipping/Resource-7602/002_R_2016-10-20-08_50_59/index.html

----------


## Ranke

> Проект нового здания, лечебницы доктора М.Я.Дрознеса (1915 г)


 Ранее в теме поднимали вопрос, но так и не пришли к выводам о реализации этого проекта.

----------


## Melomanka

Друзья, хочу спросить.  Была я недавно в районе Тенистой (вообще, крайне редко бываю в этом районе, плохо его знаю), и увидела там в зеленой зоне вот такие сооружения: типа мини-будочки, с окошками. Ниже человеческого роста.  Видно, очень давно построенные. Странно, что эти окна смотрели прямо на дерево и в кусты))
Шо це таке?))

----------


## Lively

> Шо це таке?))


 Так обычно выглядят аварийные выходы убежищ. Помнится, нам объясняли, что если убежище расположено под зданием, то аварийные выход должен располагаться от здания на расстоянии не ближе половины высоты самого здания. Считается, что в таком случае обломки здания не завалят аварийный выход.

----------


## Ranke

> Друзья, хочу спросить.  Была я недавно в районе Тенистой (вообще, крайне редко бываю в этом районе, плохо его знаю), и увидела там в зеленой зоне вот такие сооружения: типа мини-будочки, с окошками. Ниже человеческого роста.  Видно, очень давно построенные. Странно, что эти окна смотрели прямо на дерево и в кусты))
> Шо це таке?))


 
Подземное сооружение на терр. сан. "Молдова". Бомбоубежище. Скорей всего 1950-е для персонала и отдыхающих в округе (санатория, д/о, пансионат, больница). Недавно СМИ писали о попытке приватизировать этот квадратик. Он не относится к площадке предполагаемой застройки санатория. Вот интересно, впритык к этому объекту подходят катакомбы этого района (К-1). Предполагали ли строители этого объекта соединение между ними...

----------


## Melomanka

Lively, спасибо большое!  Всякие варианты предполагала, но про убежище... и не догадалась бы))

----------


## Melomanka

*Ranke*, благодарю за информацию!  Да, там с одной стороны находятся заброшенные здания, похожие небольшой санаторий или дом отдыха (но в нем кто-то живет сейчас).  А с другой стороны - высотки.

----------


## Viktor 7

До 10 апреля в связи с карантином открыли архив. Кому интересно пользуйтесь моментом. После опять закроют на годы...http://https://libraria.ua/all-titles/filter/?Regions[]=16

----------


## Jorjic

Друзья, помогите разобраться. Нашел у себя в архиве фото 2005 года. Помню место довольно отчетливо, географическое положение знаю с точностью до примерно 200 метров. Пытался несколько раз обнаружить на местности, но так и не смог. Может уже и не существует? Было бы очень жалко.

----------


## Jorjic

> Библиотека Русского географического общества.


 Интересно, ул.Щепкина, 4 – это жилой дом старой постройки. Где там мог располагаться техникум? Скорее все-таки Щепкина, 2.
Ну и прекрасная опечатка – Перлынь, я даже не сразу догадался.

----------


## Kamin

> Друзья, помогите разобраться. Нашел у себя в архиве фото 2005 года. Помню место довольно отчетливо, географическое положение знаю с точностью до примерно 200 метров. Пытался несколько раз обнаружить на местности, но так и не смог. Может уже и не существует? Было бы очень жалко.


 Это фото 2013 года. Купальный переулок - Веры Инбер № 13. И по моему все осталось как было.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это фото 2013 года. Купальный переулок - Веры Инбер № 13. И по моему все осталось как было.


 Спасибо. Видимо, туда сейчас просто нельзя пройти.

----------


## Киров

Вы в группе "Одесса,которую я помню",выложили фотографию,предположив,что это Аркадия.Фото этого здания есть на "old.Odessa.UA" ,на открытке с подписью"Хаджибейский парк.Центральное здание".Первым расположу здесь и фото Зозулевича из группы .

----------


## Jorjic

> Вы в группе "Одесса,которую я помню",выложили фотографию,предположив,что это Аркадия.Фото этого здания есть на "old.Odessa.UA" ,на открытке с подписью"Хаджибейский парк.Центральное здание".Первым расположу здесь и фото Зозулевича из группы.


 .
Да, сходство несомненное. Я даже помню, что видел эту открытку раньше, но никак не связывал ее с моим фото. Я посчитал, что фото любительское, семейное, а к Хаджибею, насколько я знаю, семья отношения не имела. Возможно пользовались услугами лечебного заведения. У меня, кстати, где-то есть еще и фото курзала на Хаджибее (как я теперь понял).
Спасибо за подсказку.

----------


## Jorjic

Раз такое дело, то вот еще одна старая семейная фотография с неизвестной локацией. Тот же 1892 год, рискну предположить, что это серебряная свадьба Карла Ринка и Елены Ринк-Вагнер. Из присутствующих могу опознать только виновников торжества и их детей.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вложение 13323648Вложение 13323647Вложение 13323645Вложение 13323646Вы в группе "Одесса,которую я помню",выложили фотографию,предположив,что это Аркадия.Фото этого здания есть на "old.Odessa.UA" ,на открытке с подписью"Хаджибейский парк.Центральное здание".Первым расположу здесь и фото Зозулевича из группы .


 


> .
> Да, сходство несомненное. Я даже помню, что видел эту открытку раньше, но никак не связывал ее с моим фото. Я посчитал, что фото любительское, семейное, а к Хаджибею, насколько я знаю, семья отношения не имела. Возможно пользовались услугами лечебного заведения. У меня, кстати, где-то есть еще и фото курзала на Хаджибее (как я теперь понял).
> Спасибо за подсказку.


  Во время посещения Одессы Николаем Вторым , 11 мая 1916 года. Лазарет на Хаджибейском лимане.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот еще обнаружился в архиве портрет, может быть кого-то заинтересует. Это Софья Павловна Нилус (к известному художнику отношения не имеет), жена генерал-лейтенанта профессора Нилуса А.А., начальника Сергиевского артиллерийского училища.

----------


## Киров

К освобождению Одессы.

----------


## Это я

> До 10 апреля в связи с карантином открыли архив. Кому интересно пользуйтесь моментом. После опять закроют на годы...http://https://libraria.ua/all-titles/filter/?Regions[]=16


 Не открывается.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Не открывается.


 айпи адрес должен быть украинским

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> айпи адрес должен быть украинским


 Пишет, что сервер не найден

----------


## Киров

https://libraria.ua/numbers/284/8780/ Попробуйте так.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> https://libraria.ua/numbers/284/8780/ Попробуйте так.


 О! Так лучше, спасибо))

----------


## Это я

> https://libraria.ua/numbers/284/8780/ Попробуйте так.


 Спасибо!

----------


## Ranke

*Каталог Одесских Открыток*

Попытка систематизации и каталогизации дореволюционных открыток с изображениями нашего города. Автор: Юрий Едидович; версия: ver.016 от 20/10/2019

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо!

----------


## Magribinets

Ranke, спасибо!

----------


## Спокойствие

Несколько фото Одессы 1880-1890-х гг.
Фотограф Иван Антонович Антонопуло.
http://odessa-memory.info/index.php?id=322

1) Не могу понять откуда вид?  Подписано -"Бульвар"


2)Николаевский бульвар и гавань 


3)Николаевский бульвар 


4)Въезд в порт и эстакада


5)Приморская улица и Пересыпь

----------


## Спокойствие

6) Пушкинская угол Ланжероновской



7)Ришельевская улица перспектива



8)Оперный театр


9)Кафедральный собор 



10)Лестница



Источник:https://goskatalog.ru/portal/#/colle...&typologyId=17

----------


## Главный

Немудрено не понять, Спокойствие (подписано Вами к фото 1), вся прибрежная Одесса лежала в руинах после войны. Послевоенные мальчишки на этих "развалках рядили "хавиры" из остатков, обломков, особо ценилось дерево, для костров. Восстанавливалась прибрежная зона совсем без учёта прежнего - смотрите выход Торговой. За фото благодарю.

----------


## Antique

> 1) Не могу понять откуда вид?  Подписано -"Бульвар"


 Театральный переулок, Это ещё до дома Магнера. Ну да, почти бульвар, только с обратной стороны.

Какие-то древние годы, похоже конец 1870-х. Театр уже сгорел и разобран.

Некоторые снимки были в коллекции на каком-то из российских музейных сайтов.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Театральный переулок, Это ещё до дома Магнера. Ну да, почти бульвар, только с обратной стороны.
> 
> Какие-то древние годы, ранее 1893 года, так как многих новых домов ещё нет. Может 1870/80.


  Спасибо!

1)"Вестник благотворительности" 1897г  Год I №5
Известное фото.
Но здесь хорошее качество



https://domofoto.ru/object/5841/

2) Вестник благотворительности"  1897 г Год I №10
А вот это фото- мне раньше не попадалось.




https://domofoto.ru/object/112394/

----------


## Antique

Великолепно, по это здание слышал ,но не видел. Раньше думал, что это было снесённое Кадором здание, но школа, оказывается, выходила на Мариинскую.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Великолепно, по это здание слышал ,но не видел. Раньше думал, что это было снесённое Кадором здание, но школа, оказывается, выходила на Мариинскую.


  "Вестник благотворительности" 1897 г Год I №5-6





....

----------


## Спокойствие

...

----------


## Спокойствие

Много информации по Одесской благотворительности.

https://rusneb.ru/search/?q=%D0%92%D...5D=6&c%5B%5D=2

1) История приютов Одессы 
1897 г Год I №5-6,10.

2) Подробная история Александровского приюта 
1898 г Год II  № 1-3

----------


## Pinky

Фото сделано на Пасxу, 22-го апреля 1900 года.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Статья-исследование
> нашего пользователя
> Коттеджный поселок 
> *"Самопомощь"*


 

https://rusneb.ru/catalog/000199_000009_60000285846/

----------


## Ranke

> Самопомощь
> https://rusneb.ru/catalog/000199_000009_60000285846/


 Спасибо! Очень интересно.

----------


## Antique

Для Одессы и Самопомощи нетипичная архитектура. Уж не ошиблись ли... Больше Крым напоминает.

----------


## Antique

Беру половину своих слов назад, это Одесса и детский дом, но не "Самопомощь". 

На снимке особняк в Госпитальном пер., 6 https://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2011/07/01/одеса-особняк-в-пров-госпитальному-6

----------


## Ranke

> Беру половину своих слов назад, это Одесса и детский дом, но не "Самопомощь". 
> На снимке особняк в Госпитальном пер., 6 https://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2011/07/01/одеса-особняк-в-пров-госпитальному-6


 Не перестаю удивляться Вашим знаниям и способностям.
Даже такой сильно перестроенный особняк в наши дни не смог 
ускользнуть от пристального взора знатока-специалиста. 



Однако, география юных пионеров Одессы в 1920-е была гораздо шире нежели мы представляем...

----------


## Спокойствие

Восстановление Оперного театра, после пожара 1925 г




Подробное описание ремонтных работ, в журнале Театр, клуб, кино 1926 № 5/6. 
https://rusneb.ru/catalog/000200_000018_RU_NLR_BIBL_A_012074938/

----------


## Antique

> Не перестаю удивляться Вашим знаниям и способностям.
> Даже такой сильно перестроенный особняк в наши дни не смог 
> ускользнуть от пристального взора знатока-специалиста.


 Я опознал не с первого взгляда, однако само здание достаточно уникально для города. В конечном счёте небольшие вертикальные композиции и арочное окно с замковым камнем привлекли внимание, я вспомнил, где у нас такие есть, подумал - ну а вдруг, и решил сравнить.

Со старой нумерацией не очень понятно. По плану 1916 года участок № 13 был большим, на нём же и этот особняк, и тот, что детский сад отобрал.

----------


## Richard

> Я опознал не с первого взгляда, однако само здание достаточно уникально для города. В конечном счёте небольшие вертикальные композиции и арочное окно с замковым камнем привлекли внимание, я вспомнил, где у нас такие есть, подумал - ну а вдруг, и решил сравнить.
> 
> Со старой нумерацией не очень понятно. По плану 1916 года участок № 13 был большим, на нём же и этот особняк, и тот, что детский сад отобрал.


 Я так понимаю, что это тот дом, о котором пишет Павлов в своих "Потерянных поколениях"?



> Родился я холодным февральским утром 1926 года в Одессе в одной из комнат второго этажа дома в Госпитальном переулке. Переулок примыкал к Французскому бульвару недалеко от Пироговской улицы и упирался другим концом в обрыв с узкой крутой тропинкой, ведущей к морю. Родильных домов в городе в то время было мало, условия содержания малюток в них были неудовлетворительными и к роженицам обычно приходили акушерки на дом. Комната на втором этаже, в которой я появился на свет, выходила большим трёхстворчатым окном на восток — на море, где обычно белели паруса лодок, а у горизонта видны были корабли, прибывавшие в порт или уплывавшие из него в дальние страны.


 


> Дом в Госпитальном переулке, где я родился, до революции был загородным особняком одесского миллионера Вайнштейна и, судя по барельефам в вестибюле (нагие женщины и мужчины в вакхическом экстазе), был предназначен для праздного веселья хозяина с друзьями и для их любовных утех со своими подругами. Значительную часть дома занимал вестибюль — в два этажа высотой, с паркетными полами, с камином. Вдоль его стен на второй этаж вела деревянная лестница с широкими площадками. Над и под средней площадкой лестницы два широких оконных витража с причудливыми рисунками — стилизованными цветами — освещали вестибюль разноцветными огнями

----------


## Richard

Вот еще:



> В конце двадцатых годов постепенно стали заселяться все дома нашего переулка. Ближайшие к нам двух- и трёхэтажные дома заняла колония малолетних преступников — беспризорников. В окнах одного из домов вставили решётки, превратив его в тюрьму временного содержания, в которую водворяли мальчишек и подростков после их задержания, часто повторного, или сажали провинившихся уже в колонии. Переулок перегородили высокой стеной, устроив в ней ворота и калитку, установили круглосуточную охрану. Всю территорию колонии оградили высоким каменным забором, в верхнюю — торцовую поверхность которого вцементировали битое стекло бутылок. Нас не трогали, и мы продолжали жить на территории колонии.


 


> В разгар «Великих репрессий» 1937 – 38 годов колонию беспризорных и малолетних преступников перевели куда-то за город со всем их имуществом, а здесь, в Госпитальном переулке, устроили детский дом для детей репрессированных, в основном — расстрелянных или осуждённых на заключение в ИТЛ (исправительно-трудовых лагерях) членов партии, не воспринявших новые веяния сталинской политики. Арестовывали часто обоих родителей, и дети оставались без близких и родственников, многие из которых в страхе притаились, поспешили отречься от своих репрессированных родичей и отказались принять в свою семью детей «врагов народа». Среди детдомовцев были и бывшие ученики нашей школы.


 Наверное поэтому это здание не упоминалось в истории пионерии Одессы. Дети не те

----------


## Antique

> Я так понимаю, что это тот дом, о котором пишет Павлов в своих "Потерянных поколениях"?


 Судя по всему не жёлтый, а соседний белый, который ближе к морю, на нём ещё табличка посвящённая размещению наблюдательного пункта или штаба http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=85&pid=21392#top_display_media

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Ranke

Так выглядит проект-победитель парка им. Т.Г. Шевченко вместе со стадионом и Зеленым театром. В целом так и построили. Так мы его +/- и знаем. 
Год стр-ва стадиона значится как 1936-ой. Архитекторы А.И. Дубинин, Н.М. Каневский, Р.А. Владимирская. Название при открытии в этом же году 18 мая - им. С.В. Косиора. 

 1940г

Попалась такая заметка. Год 1930-й
Похоже, что речь о конкурсе на проект стадиона
с рабочим названием "Моряк".



И еще одна хвалебная заметка из другого источника:

_"Заканчивая краткий обзор отечественных стадионов "среднего размера", нельзя не упомянуть одесского стадиона "Динамо" (арх. Звегильский), расположенного на прекрасном участке на берегу Черного моря и хорошо скомпонованного во внутренней своей планировке. Для замкнутых трибун чрезвычайно удачно использован рельеф. Главный амфитеатр расположен в котловане каменистого грунта. Эвакуация - снизу вверх, без устройства лестничной клетки. К стадиону непосредственно примыкает водная станция. Общий характер планировки - парковый с учетом богатых ресурсов участка (зелень, море)."_

При ней иллюстрация с фотографией макета.


Судя по тексту речь, конечно, не может быть о стадионе СКА, Спартак, Динамо на Французском б-ре и университетском в Шампанском переулке. Они все построены в разные годы и на совершенно ровной площадке. Значит здесь написано о проекте стадиона в парке им. Т.Г. Шевченко.

Есть распространенное описание места в парке, где тренировались наши футболисты, будущие ребята "Черноморца". Это 1920-е, начало 1930-х Место, где потом (тоже 1936г) построят Зеленый театр. Так называемый котлован под пруды в форме "Черного и Азовского морей" - неосуществленная (?) задумка-стройка 1870-х.  

С большим трудом приведенная картинка ложится на современную территорию парка. Если вертеть, то стадион по замыслу архитектора должен был быть построен на месте, которое занимает современный Зеленый театр. И о какой водной станции может идти речь?! Нет ли здесь ошибок, да опечаток?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Так выглядит проект-победитель парка им. Т.Г. Шевченко вместе со стадионом и Зеленым театром. В целом так и построили. Так мы его +/- и знаем. 
> Год стр-ва стадиона значится как 1936-ой. Архитекторы А.И. Дубинин, Н.М. Каневский, Р.А. Владимирская. Название при открытии в этом же году 18 мая - им. С.В. Косиора. 
> 
>  1940г
> 
> Попалась такая заметка. Год 1930-й
> Похоже, что речь о конкурсе на проект стадиона
> с рабочим названием "Моряк".
> 
> ...


 Ну как раз в 1936 году была образована команда одесского "Динамо", которая выступала до войны в Высшей лиге (группе А). Так что вполне может быть, что стадион в парке Шевченко сперва принадлежал им.

----------


## doc-men

> Так называемый котлован под пруды в форме "Черного и Азовского морей" - неосуществленная (?) задумка-стройка 1870-х.


 Прям навязчивая идея, которую потом в проекте  зоопарка почти воплотили.

----------


## Ranke

> Прям навязчивая идея, которую потом в проекте  зоопарка почти воплотили.


 Идея красивая. И придумана, скорей всего, не здесь.
Есть и аналоги, только в отличие от нас реализованные.
У нас же задумку постигла неудача - что в царское время с Александровским парком, что уже в советское с территорией будущего парка Ленина.
Кстати, период один и тот же. Там закапывали и ровняли - 1936г,
а здесь рыли и формировали )

Нашел первоисточник информации по Зеленому театру и
упоминание, что первые планы по строительству стадиона ложились именно на это место.
Олег Губарь. Статья в альманахе 15 лет назад.
 ссылка >>>

----------


## Спокойствие

> Идея красивая. И придумана, скорей всего, не здесь.


  Не только Катаев и Олеша упоминали о "Чёрном море"

"_— Мы знакомы по Черному морю, — ответил Володя.

Они были знакомы не по тому Черному морю, которое омывает полуостров Крым, побережье Кавказа, Малую Азию, Болгарию, Румынию и южный край украинской степи,а по тому «Черному морю», которое находилось в ста шагах от Маразлиевской, за низеньким, уступчатым заборчиком Александровского парка и представляло собой большую, почти круглую яму с пологими склонами и ровным, сухим дном.«Черным морем» с незапамятных времен владела команда футболистов, именовавших себя черноморцами. Как футбольное поле «Черное море» было необыкновенно комфортабельным: окруженное пологими склонами, оно само возвращало игрокам мяч, вылетевший за его пределы. В команде черноморцев играли портовые парни, молодые рыбаки с Ланжерона и жители старой таможни. Они выходили на поле в полосатых матросских тельниках и длинных, достигавших колен, старомодных трусиках, которые, впрочем, назывались тогда в Одессе не трусиками, а штанчиками. В своем натиске черноморцы не знали преград. Свирепая слава, добытая ими на заре футбола, в боях с командами английских пароходов, устрашала футболистов других одесских команд. Никто из цивилизованных футболистов Одессы не решался ставить на карту спортивное счастье, здоровье, а может быть, и жизнь, защищая свои ворота против черноморцев. Поэтому с той поры, как в одесский порт перестали заходить английские пароходы, черноморцы играли главным образом друг с другом.

Володя был из «Азовского моря». Рядом с «Черным морем» была яма поменьше, которую одесские мальчики называли «Азовским морем». Здесь тренировалась команда гимназистов._" А.В.Козачинский "Зелёный фургон"

----------


## Киров

Коллеги,продолжительное время бьюсь над этим изображением-не могу определить где,помогите...Жестокое..,но такая жестокая история нашего города.

----------


## Ranke

> Не только Катаев и Олеша упоминали о "Чёрном море"
> "_— Мы знакомы по Черному морю, — ответил Володя.
> ...
> Володя был из «Азовского моря». Рядом с «Черным морем» была яма поменьше, которую одесские мальчики называли «Азовским морем». Здесь тренировалась команда гимназистов._" А.В.Козачинский "Зелёный фургон"


 Спасибо!


*Александр Владимирович* в те годы жил неподалеку (ул. Белинского, 4) от этого места. Так что можно предположить, что знал об этих народных площадках  не понаслышке. Может зрителем тех футбольных матчей, а может и сам участвовал.

То самое место:

----------


## Lively

> Коллеги,продолжительное время бьюсь над этим изображением-не могу определить где,помогите...Жестокое..,но такая жестокая история нашего города.


 Первое, что пришло в голову - Тираспольская площадь

----------


## exse

Одесса 1942.

----------


## Главный

Чтобы Одессу не терять, в мэры, в губернаторы Одессы, одесситов выбирать, а то слухи разные ходят...

----------


## Спокойствие

История Одесского йодного завода.
https://domofoto.ru/object/165267/

Правительство, в годы первых пятилеток, пыталось наладить производство йода в СССР и много сделало в этом направлении. 
Но с началом Великой Отечественной войны, большие запасы йода были потеряны при отступлении и проблема нехватки йода, не была решена даже в 1943 году.
 Цитата из статьи: Лапин В. П. Военная фармация в годы Великой Отечественной войны // Фармация.— 1990.— Т. 39, № 5.— С. 78–82.






Статья из журнала: "Наши достижения" 1932 г №2

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 13336447


 А вот это где? Не узнаю место.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> История Одесского йодного завода.
> https://domofoto.ru/object/165267/


 Вот спасибо! Видел в справочнике 30-х годов адрес Йодного завода - Лесная, 5. Вот и документальное подтверждение, что он сперва был там.

----------


## Ranke

>>>

Проект. Гипроград, 1947г

----------


## Ranke

> Спасибо!
> 
> 
> 2) Вестник благотворительности"  1897 г Год I №10
> А вот это фото- мне раньше не попадалось.
> 
> 
> 
> https://domofoto.ru/object/112394/


 


> Великолепно, по это здание слышал ,но не видел. Раньше думал, что это было снесённое Кадором здание, но школа, оказывается, выходила на Мариинскую.


 Два года назад делал сообщение о здании,
которое на 1905г занимало угловое положение Мариинская/Итальянский б-р

Речь *об яслях наследника цесаревича В.К. Алексея.*
Непонятно. Или здания были расположены очень близко друг к другу
или какое-то  из них располагалось в глубине участка. А может кулинарную школу спустя несколько лет перепрофилировали в ясли.

----------


## Киров

Немцы отпевают своих после взрыва  на Маразлиевской.А в тексте ,кроме всего прочего,написано"В качестве контрмеры румыны ,похоже,готовятся перестрелять евреев в Одессе.Около 10 000 расстреляно до сих пор".Да,и помогите разгадать место,пожалуйста.Взято отсюда.https://www.forum-der-wehrmacht.de/

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вложение 13338783Вложение 13338784Вложение 13338785Вложение 13338786 Да,и помогите разгадать место,пожалуйста.Взято отсюда.https://www.forum-der-wehrmacht.de/


 Двор медицинского института.



https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/mod...82%D0%B5%D1%82

----------


## Киров

Я не вытерпел и пошёл сделал фото.Спасибо камраду Спокойствие...походу,немцы трупы свезли в морг и рядом отпевали...

----------


## Киров

Полный перевод с немецкого документа расположенного выше.       "22 октября в 18:10 вечера уничтожено взрывом здание НКВД, штаб 10-й румынской дивизии, подразделение личного состава с городскими комендантом  Одессы.  Помимо командира с его штабом, погибли капитан немецкого порта капитан Райхерт, капитан Шмидт и несколько других немецких офицеров. Также унтерштурмфюрер Гюльднер фон дер ВОМИ.  Взрывные работы были явно хорошо подготовлены.  Способ оснащения и активация здания НКВД указывает на подготовленную ловушку.  Командующий и городской командир несколько раз были предупреждены об этом.  Если такие взрывы предназначены для запутывания следов, то таким образом можно сделать вывод, что цель достигнута.  По состоянию на 24 октября  в Одессе пока невозможно определить, где базируется новый городской командир или другой представительство  Румынии.  В качестве контрмеры румынами, похоже, были подготовлены расстрелы евреев в Одессе. Пока расстреляны около 10000 человек."

----------


## Спокойствие

Башня оптического телеграфа линии: Измаил-Одесса-Очаков-Николаев-Голая Пристань -Херсон- Севастополь, находившаяся на Большом Фонтане.


Источник:https://tednick.livejournal.com/15051.html


Описание Большефонтанской башни и упоминание о другой башне, которая была на горе, возле Карантина.





Источник:https://rusneb.ru/catalog/000199_000009_60000269209/

Телеграфная башня возле Карантина (под номером 47),на плане Одессы, выполненном землемером Крыловым (1864)
Сейчас, на этом месте, расположена Астрономическая обсерватория.




http://retromap.ru/m/#151867_z16_46.479511,30.748479

----------


## forstrat

Что то так себе идейка с перекладинами и постоянно смотрящим в трубу наблюдателем. 
Техника тех времён вполне позволяла применить оптический способ передачи данных. В нужный момент разведите в башне огонь, и прерывая его видимость с помощью жалюзи, передавайте кодом сообщения. И видно будет лучше, особенно, если погода так себе, и постоянно пялиться нет нужды. Заметил огонь, стал внимательней, записал и передал дальше. Думаю, и так приходилось дубли делать, так как постоянно смотреть в трубу на одну и ту же точку - задачка мало исполнимая. Вплоть до того, что сами попробуйте долго смотреть на одну и ту же точку - сначала у вас переферическое зрение отключится, а через пару минут вообще видеть перестанете (ну, пока глазными яблоками не шевельнёте, не пугайтесь))
А так - интересный исторический факт, конечно.
Спасибо!

----------


## Ranke

Помогите с поиском книги!
Серия «Репринтные книги»
глав. ред. серии к.п.н. А.И. Третьяк.
Одесса: изд. "Optimum", 2011г

В любом варианте:
бумажном или электронном.
НЕ читальный зал.
Спасибо!

----------


## Ranke



----------


## forstrat

> 


 Вот на этой каринке подпись - "слева театр и дом Гагариных". Судя по расположению, это именно то строение, что пребывает там и поныне, в виде довольно живописных руин. Специальную литературу и документы, я, конечно, не читал, но в различных источниках в интернетах говорят о том, что это были склады Гагариных, а не дом. 
Или в то время несколько иное значение предавали самому слову "дом", или кто то ошибается. Честно говоря, на жилой особняк те развалины походят мало. 
Так что, или это я ошибаюсь, когда думаю, что это имено то строение (может, у Гагариных был и дом по Ланжероновскому спуску, рядом со складами?), или ошибся подписавший, или, что менее вероятным видится, те, кто утверждает, что это были склады?
Интересно мнение знатоков.

----------


## Antique

> Вот на этой каринке подпись - "слева театр и дом Гагариных". Судя по расположению, это именно то строение, что пребывает там и поныне, в виде довольно живописных руин. Специальную литературу и документы, я, конечно, не читал, но в различных источниках в интернетах говорят о том, что это были склады Гагариных, а не дом.


 Это здание, где сейчас Литературный музей (на месте или в качестве части существующего здания). Дом - где жили актёры театра, а потом участок продали Репнину, который дом актёров собирался перестроить в очень представительный особняк. Но в 1850 году уступил участок в пользу Гагариной https://arhitektfoto.ee/object/198740/

Сам дом (а точнее дома) Гагариной скрывается на гравюре позади дома актёров, все те строения снесли.

----------


## forstrat

> Это здание, где сейчас Литературный музей (на месте или в качестве части существующего здания). Дом - где жили актёры театра, а потом участок продали Репнину, который дом актёров собирался перестроить в очень представительный особняк. Но в 1850 году уступил участок в пользу Гагариной https://arhitektfoto.ee/object/198740/
> 
> Сам дом (а точнее дома) Гагариной скрывается на гравюре позади дома актёров, все те строения снесли.


 Antique, спасибо за ответ! С позволения, тогда возникает вопрос (даже, вопросы) - если дом Гагариной был за участком, где нынишний Литературный музей, то, Итальянская улица не соединялась тогда с бульваром? И те дома снесли, но, не постороили новые - почему? Или я туплю и не очень правильно в уме представляю сейчас местность?

----------


## Antique

> Antique, спасибо за ответ! С позволения, тогда возникает вопрос (даже, вопросы) - если дом Гагариной был за участком, где нынишний Литературный музей, то, Итальянская улица не соединялась тогда с бульваром? И те дома снесли, но, не построили новые - почему? Или я туплю и не очень правильно в уме представляю сейчас местность?


 Возможно, на счёт тех зданий за домом актёра я ошибся... У Гагариной был там дом на очень небольшом пространстве между горсоветом и домом для актёров (место нынешнего Литмузея), но дом Гагариной строился в 1842 году, а это снимок датируется 1930... То есть на десять лет раньше и на нём даже биржи нет. Я плохо знаю историю этой местности до 1840-х, возможно там виднеются также дома на месте биржи... Мне сложно сказать.

А старый дом Гагариной скорее всего был снесён потому, что она приобрела в 1850 соседний большой участок и надобность в старом доме впоследствии отпала, также на снос могла повлиять близость биржи.

----------


## forstrat

Antique, спасибо еще раз! 
Ясно и понятно, что до конца не понятно, а значит - интересно! С удовольствием почитаю, если вдруг что то нароете. (Это я не из лени - вы, типа, ищите, а я потом читать буду)) из соображений, что каждым делом должны заниматься профессионалы)

----------


## Спокойствие

Улица Градоначальницкая 18 
Из собрания Музея морского флота (Москва)

----------


## Спокойствие

Журнал "Советский экран" № 29 1925 г


Журнал "Советский экран" №26 29 июня 1926 г
Одесская кинофабрика ВУФКУ
1) Главный павильон


2) Вид на главный и новый павильоны


3) Умформерная станция кинофабрики

----------


## Ranke

1925 г. Конкурс на памятник жертвам революции на Куликовом поле.
Проекты победители. Одесский мавзолей вождю.







Дополнительный материал >>>

----------


## Спокойствие

Из собрания Центрального музея связи им. А.С. Попова (Санкт-Петербург)

"Здание бывшего Индо-Европейского телеграфного общества в г. Одессе. С 1935 г. - санаторий ЦК союза работников связи."  1935 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Что это за флагшток и биллборд, за Дюком?



https://goskatalog.ru/portal/#/collections?id=19032807

----------


## forstrat

> Это экран гужевого кинотеатра )


 Надо выяснить, оставался ли в городе какой то запас противогазов с Первой Мировой. Если да, то версия имеет право на рассмотрение)

----------


## Antique

Судя по флагу, там наверное какое-то государственное распоряжение опубликовали.

----------


## дэн 79

Возможно фото было сделано во время визита Николая второго в Одессу.Может какой то поздравительный ''бигборд''...

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Из собрания Центрального музея связи им. А.С. Попова (Санкт-Петербург)
> 
> "Здание бывшего Индо-Европейского телеграфного общества в г. Одессе. С 1935 г. - санаторий ЦК союза работников связи."  1935 г


 Интересно,где оно находилось? Что то очень знакомое.

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Из собрания Центрального музея связи им. А.С. Попова (Санкт-Петербург)
> 
> "Здание бывшего Индо-Европейского телеграфного общества в г. Одессе. С 1935 г. - санаторий ЦК союза работников связи."  1935 г


 А не Белинского ли это улица? Похоже на №14

----------


## Richard

> А не Белинского ли это улица? Похоже на №14


 Бывший Приморский военкомат?

----------


## AsyA

> А не Белинского ли это улица? Похоже на №14


 Угу, оно

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> А не Белинского ли это улица? Похоже на №14


 Вы меня опередили ))) Конечно это Белинского, 14.

(кстати подскажите, если у меня есть в домашнем архиве старые фотографии где видны здания которых нет в коллекции на  http://viknaodessa.od.ua/ можно ли каким-то образом им передать сканы этих фото?)

----------


## doc-men

Найдите в Фейсбуке группу "Старая Одесса в фото". Это группа указанного Вами ресурса. Там можно выкладывать фото. Здесь, кстати, тоже можно.

----------


## Спокойствие

Ещё есть деревья, в самом начале Ришельевской.



https://goskatalog.ru/portal/#/collections?id=16397751



https://goskatalog.ru/portal/#/collections?id=16397720

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Antique

> Вы меня опередили ))) Конечно это Белинского, 14.
> 
> (кстати подскажите, если у меня есть в домашнем архиве старые фотографии где видны здания которых нет в коллекции на  http://viknaodessa.od.ua/ можно ли каким-то образом им передать сканы этих фото?)


  И здесь тоже бы не помешали: https://arhitektfoto.ee/cities/4/

----------


## Спокойствие

Реклама агара, производства Одесского агарового завода, в газете "Советская Сибирь" №183 1935 г.

  Ещё сохранилось старое, со времён Петра Первого, написание-"_конфекты_".

----------


## Спокойствие

_ Из собрания: "Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный научно-исследовательский музей архитектуры имени А.В. Щусева"_

1) Улица Разумовская 2/4 
Довоенное фото, поскольку ещё не снесена Мещанская церковь.


2)Улица Преображенская улица, 23 / Садовая улица, 23
Дом Либмана



_ Из собрания:"Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Всероссийский музей А.С. Пушкина""_

3)"Видъ дома, въ которомъ жилъ А.С.Пушкинъ въ Одессе. / Фотогр.съ натуры, исполн.въ Феврале 1899г. А.М.Тарановымъ".



4) "Одесса. Дом, где жилъ / Пушкинъ".

----------


## Спокойствие

_ Из собрания: " Санкт-Петербургское государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный Музей истории Санкт-Петербурга""_

Одесса. Порт. Холодильник.




*На обсуждение знатоков* 
Подписано:_ Россия. Одесса. Дом Поншина (?)._

----------


## Viktor 7

Коблевская, начало. Когда то была цирюльня...

----------


## Antique

Последнее я уже видел на сайте, но я не знаю, что  это. Очень странный дом. Кажется с односкатной крышей, а позади чьё-то такое же владение. Может это не Одесса или Одесса, но на фонтанах.

----------


## forstrat

> Последнее я уже видел на сайте, но я не знаю, что  это. Очень странный дом. Кадется с односкатной крышей, а позади чьё-то такое же владение. Может это не Одесса или Одесса, но на фонтанах.


 Я не архитектор, и не историк. Просто выскажу свои мысли.
Это особняк, судя по всему (то есть, дом, стоящий обособленно), что у нас в историческом центре явление весьма редкое ,но, это мог быть и не центр.
Мне кажется, что в этом здании находилось некое учреждение. 
Эту мысль навевают три входных двери, будка за воротами (охрана?), сами настежь распахнутые ворота (что в частных домах как то никогда принято не было, особенно, отдельно стоящих), а так же - лавки у ворот, вероятно, для ожидания, например, своей очереди.
Вообще то, архитектура какая то "не наша"...  смотришь, и нет ощущения, что это здание могло быть в Одессе. И деревья тоже как то что то не очень, чтобы очень похожи на наши тополя да акации... Хотя, это тоже не показатель.
И да, тут есть какая то подпись в правом нижнем углу, я её, как мог, усилил, но прочесть всё равно не могу, так как разрешение не позволяет. Если примерно знать, что могло быть написано, можно было бы и погадать... И мне кажется, что надпись не на русском, судя по всему, хотя тоже - не факт.
Ну, вот она:

----------


## xSerega

Вот что сейчас с санаторием "Красные Зори"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfsLGPhpf1M

----------


## Спокойствие

Источник: _Юбилейный справочник Императорской Академии художеств. 1764-1914 / Сост. С.Н. Кондаков. 1-2; Санкт-петерб. акад. художеств Часть историческая 1914 г_ 
https://rusneb.ru/catalog/000199_000009_004180465/
В книге приводится краткая история, Имени Великого князя Владимира Александровича художественного училища Одесского общества изящных искусств.

----------


## Antique

Кстати, в 1895 году был конкурс на перестройку Рисовальной школы, по которому старое здание большинство архитекторов хотело по сути снести и построить новое. Школе ни один из проектов не понравился, дело заглохло.

----------


## Son'ka

Листала Фейсбук, попалась статья


https://www.facebook.com/1612561242301688/posts/3302982183259577/?app=fbl

Вложение 13354435
Остальные снимки к Одессе не относятся.

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Спокойствие

Немного Одессы 1920-30-х

Из собрания: _Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Российский этнографический музей"_ 
1) "Музей еврейской культуры им. Менделе Мойхер Сфорим в Одессе. Главный вход"

Интернет подсказал, что 1-й Всеукраинский музей еврейской культуры им. Менделе Мойхер-Сфорима был открыт в Одессе в 1927 году и находился на Бебеля (Еврейская) дом 2.


2) "Здание машиностроительной школы в Одессе (?)"
Улица Троицкая 43



3) "Здание профтехшколы в Одессе".
 Локализацию не знаю.



Из собрания: _Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры и искусства "Центральный военно-морской музей" Министерства обороны Российской Федерации_

4) "Моряки на параде в г. Одессе 1 мая 1929 г."
 Где идут?

----------


## Viktor 7

> 4) "Моряки на параде в г. Одессе 1 мая 1929 г."
> Где идут?


 Не знаю точно , может и Ришельевская , но на втором доме , слева , уже есть пристройка на крыше.

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> Не знаю точно , может и Ришельевская


 Сомнительно, дальний дом стоит под углом, а Ришельевская примая от и до.

----------


## Спокойствие

https://rusneb.ru/catalog/000199_000009_004966803_1000227507/

----------


## Спокойствие

Одесса 30-х годов, из собрания Алуштинского историко-краеведческого музея ( г.Алушта Крым).

1) Маразлиевская


2) Дерибасовская 


3) Ришельевская 


4) Опера


5) Ришелье

----------


## Спокойствие

_"- Красавчик попал, разумеется, в допр, - ответил Патрикеев. - В те годы над воротами одесского допра висела надпись, сочиненная его начальником, бывшим политкаторжанином, полжизни просидевшим в царских тюрьмах: "Допр не тюрьма, не грусти, входящий"."_  (с) Алексей Козачинский "Зелёный фургон"

_" – Да нет же, дайте мне сказать. Это настоящий миллионер. Понимаете, Бендер, случилось мне сидеть в тамошнем допре..."_ (с) Ильф и Петров "Золотой телёнок"

Фото из собрания _  Государственный центральный музей современной истории России_

Одесский ДОПР (Дом принудительных работ ) 20-е годы.


Сейчас это- Одесский следственный изолятор. Люстдорфская дорога 11/1 
Фото с сайта "Думская"

----------


## Спокойствие

Из собрания *"Государственный центральный музей современной истории России"*

Одесса времён Гражданской войны
Парад частей Красной Армии, на Думской площади, в июне 1919 года.
Принимает парад, член РВС Республики и наркомвоенмор Украинской ССР- Подвойский Николай Ильич (1880-1948)

----------


## Спокойствие

Окончание.

----------


## forstrat

> 4) "Моряки на параде в г. Одессе 1 мая 1929 г."
>  Где идут?


 Что то вопрос не даёт покоя)
Долго рассматривал фото. Что видно: кроме куполочка (не знаю, как правильно называется этот архитектурный элемент) на крыше одного из зданий, мозгу как то ни что не говорит, что это Одесса, и он это уже видел (а парады редко проводятся на тихих, мало посещаемых улицах). Отсутствие фонарей с номером дома. Или, даже, просто табличек. Как то это не по нашему. Окна, открывающиеся наружу (может, это я такой невнимательный, но мне кажется, что у нас в основном вовнутрь открываются)
Вероятно, рельсы. Но, не видно контактной сети (даже, если она засвечена, не видно креплений на столбах) Конка? Рудимент от конки?
Какое то задрапированное (?) нечто. Или, это такой монумент, и драпировка только кажется?
Ну, и хотя на балконе вывешен транспарант кириллицей, создаётся впечатление, что вывески на домах - латиницей. На вывеске, что над карнизом, по середине угадывается слово "ets". В молдавском не силён, в гугл-переводчике есть только румынский, с румынского переводит как "и т.д.". Думаю, это может быть союз "И".
Предположение: не мог ли этот парад проводиться в некоем Тирасполе, например, во времена создания Молдавской автономии в рамках УССР?
Как то вот такие мысли, просьба строго не судить за самодеятельность)

----------


## Спокойствие

> В РФ поделились интересными фото. 
> https://russiainphoto.ru/
> 3)Пленные румыны август 1941 г. 
> Где снято?


 Нашлось ещё фото, с этими же пленными румынами и весёлой буфетчицей.
Автор обеих фотографий- Егоров Анатолий Васильевич.
Источник-_ Красногорский филиал Музея Победы  г Красногорск РФ_


И ещё фото Егорова А.В
"На улице осаждённой Одессы. 1941 г".

 Кинотеатр им Горького- ул.Греческая угол Преображенской.

Источник * Севастопольский военно-исторический музей-заповедник*

----------


## Ranke

События 1905г



Вагончик можно рассмотреть на этой открытке

----------


## Спокойствие

1)"Здание Консервного института в Одессе, построенное по проекту А.Б. Минкуса в 1936-1937 гг. Вестибюль. 1939 г"


Источник: * Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный научно-исследовательский музей архитектуры имени А.В. Щусева"
*

2)"Конвейер Одесского консервного завода" 30-е годы

Источник:*Государственный центральный музей современной истории России* 

3)"Контролер цеха по изготовлению яблочного сока Одесского завода осматривает яблоки, поступающие в производство. 1957 г"

*Государственный центральный музей современной истории России*

4)"На участке цеха стальных тросов Одесского завода стальных и пеньковых канатов. 03.1951"

Источник:*Государственный центральный музей современной истории России*

5)"Здание бывшей Одесской Стройпрофшколы №1, в которой в 1922-1924 годы учился Королев С.П. 1966 г"

https://domofoto.ru/object/6751/

Фотограф *Александрова Л.*

Источник:*Государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры города Москвы "Мемориальный музей космонавтики"*

----------


## Ranke

Тюрьма (новая) на Люстдорфской д-ге.
Строительство: осень 1891г - осень 1894г

----------


## Ranke

Попалась известная открытка в хорошем к-ве.
Обратил внимание, что памятный знак (камень) погибшим борцам в янв. 1918г
первоначально стоял совсем не рядом с Макдональдсом.



Установлен был в 1958г.
Очевидно, что перенесли в связи с расширением проезжей части
и строительством подземного перехода рядом с ЖД вокзалом.

Снесен три года назад.

----------


## Ranke

> Спасибо!
> 1)"Вестник благотворительности" 1897г  Год I №5
> 
> 
> https://domofoto.ru/object/5841/
> 
> 2) Вестник благотворительности"  1897 г Год I №10
> 
> 
> ...


 Дополнение к изучаемому вопросу.

 1905г

 БУР_1912

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Спокойствие

1) Две гравюры* Флоида(Floyd)* из "Памятных книжек"
На 1851 год

На 1854 год

 Источник:*Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный музей-заповедник "Петергоф"* 

2) "Пале-Рояль". 
Фотография уже есть у * brassl* , но здесь ещё указан и фотограф * Fnegdorovetz R.*
http://www.odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=103&pid=3047#top_display_media


Источник:*Муниципальное бюджетное учреждение "Музей-заповедник "Дмитровский кремль"* 

3) 20-е годы ХХ века
"Здание Одесского Исполкома Совета рабочих и солдатских депутатов (Воронцовский дворец)"


4)"Группа реставраторов Одесского оперного театра. 1925  г "

Источник последних 2 фото: *Государственный центральный музей современной истории России*

----------


## Спокойствие

1)"Реконструкция 2-го Одесского маслодельного завода 1932 г "
Здание кузни.
https://domofoto.ru/object/112007/


2)"Проверка номеров, отправляемых автосамосвалов Одесского автосборочного завода. 1953 г"

Источник:* Государственный центральный музей современной истории России* 

3)"Одесса, ул. Гефта (бывшая Черноморская), д.8."


" Одесса, двор дома по ул. Гефта (бывш. Черноморская), д.8 – на месте столика располагалась дворницкая («Время больших ожиданий», глава «Предки Остапа Бендера»)."

Источник: * Государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры города Москвы "Музей К.Г.Паустовского"*

----------


## Спокойствие

Из собрания *Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный Эрмитаж"* 
 Картины из альбома императрицы Александры Фёдоровны (1798-1860)-жены Николая I.

Картины *Рихтера Виллибальда*
1) "Вид берега Черного моря у Одессы. В альбоме имп. Александры Федоровны (инв. №№ 5887 - 5945)."


2)"Вид загородного дома под Одессой. В альбоме имп. Александры Федоровны (инв. №№ 5887 - 5945)"


3)"Вид на дворец Воронцова в Одессе. В альбоме имп. Александры Федоровны (инв. №№ 5887 - 5945)."


4)"Вид берега Черного моря около Одессы. В альбоме имп. Александры Федоровны (инв. №№ 5887 - 5945)."

----------


## Спокойствие

Из собрания Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный Эрмитаж"
Картины из альбома императрицы Александры Фёдоровны (1798-1860)-жены Николая I.

*Неизвестный художник*

1)"Вид берега Черного моря у Одессы. В альбоме имп. Александры Федоровны (инв. №№ 5887 - 5945)."


2)"Пейзаж в окрестностях Одессы. В альбоме имп. Александры Федоровны (инв. №№ 5887 - 5945). "


3)"Дворец Воронцовых в Одессе. В альбоме имп. Александры Федоровны (инв. №№ 5887 - 5945)."

----------


## Спокойствие

Из истории почтовой службы Одессы.
Источник: *Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение "Центральный музей связи имени А.С. Попова"* 

1) Дореволюционное фото, из известной серии фотографа *Тираспольского* 
Она отображена на "* Вікна-Одеса*" и у * brassl*, кроме одного фото.
http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?pochtamt
http://www.odessastory.info/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=223
"Элементы конструкции застекленной крыши и чердачной площади Одесской почтово-телеграфной конторы"


2) *20-30-годы*
"Автомобиль почтамта в г. Одессе для перевозки почты по отделениям.1925 "



3)"Автомобиль почтамта в г. Одессе для перевозки почты по отделениям. 1925 г"


4)"Конный почтовый фургон для перевозки и доставки посылок адресатам в г. Одессе. 1929 "



5)"Выход письмоносцев в сельскую местность для разноски корреспонденции из Одесской почтовой конторы Украинской ССР.1925 г"

----------


## Спокойствие

Продолжение:
6)"Двор гаража почтамта в г. Одессе. 1926 г"


7)"Здание гаража почтамта в г. Одессе (вид со двора)"


8)"Ремонтная мастерская гаража почтамта в г. Одессе (внутренний вид).1926 г"


9)"Гараж (мастерская) почтамта в г. Одессе (внутренний вид). Починка автомобильных шин."


10)"Отдел заказной корреспонденции в почтово-телеграфной конторе в г. Одессе (внутренний вид)"

----------


## Спокойствие

Окончание:
11)"Операционный зал почтамта в г. Одессе (внутренний вид)"


12)"Операционный зал со стороны рабочих мест в почтово-телеграфной конторе в г. Одессе"



12) "Мотороллер для перевозки почтовой корреспонденции в г. Одессе."  (*1965-1970 е гг*)

----------


## Ranke

> Из собрания *Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный Эрмитаж"* 
>  Картины из альбома императрицы Александры Фёдоровны (1798-1860)-жены Николая I.
> 
> Картины *Рихтера Виллибальда*
> "Вид берега Черного моря у Одессы. В альбоме имп. Александры Федоровны"


 *СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ!*
Бесценные виды. Дача Рено.
Если дотошно искать это примечательное
историческое место, то получается так:
сан. Чкалова, лестница вниз, территория слева от неё.
Северная часть чкаловского пляжа, может чуть выше.

 ОКС_2015
О.Губарь

"В этом отношении показателен фрагмент текста литератора И.М. Долгорукова*, описавшего морскую прогулку на шлюпках, организованную герцогом Ришелье в 1810г... В ходе этого маленького вояжа наши путешественники укрылись от сильного ливня на хуторе Рено. Добротный дом был уже готов, однако еще не отделан изнури. "Домик прекрасный, - пишет Долгоруков, - - с хорошим выпуском на берегу Черного моря, виды волшебные, местоположение божественное, величественно всё..."
_*Долгоруков И.М. "Путешествие в Одессу и Киев 1810 года."_

----------


## Спокойствие

> Дача Рено.


  Краткое описание визита августейшей семьи, есть в книге протоиерея Сергия Петровского: "Одесский Преображенский ныне кафедральный собор" 1908 г. 
С 62 страницы

https://dropmefiles.com/WhQLA

----------


## Antique

> Из истории почтовой службы Одессы.
> 2) *20-30-годы*
> "Автомобиль почтамта в г. Одессе для перевозки почты по отделениям.1925 "
> 
> 3)"Автомобиль почтамта в г. Одессе для перевозки почты по отделениям. 1925 г"


 Степовая, 15
По-идее вот эти два снимка сделаны ранее 1924 года, вероятно в 1925 они поступили на хранение, так как по адресным книгам ВО/1924 - 26 для 2-го отделения трудовой сберкассы указано отделение располагалось наа Мизикевича, 21, то есть тоже в угловом доме, но в следующем квартале на пересечении с Б. Хмельницкого (тогда ул. 19 февраля).

----------


## Спокойствие

Источник первых 3 фото: *Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение "Центральный музей связи имени А.С. Попова"* 

Обледенение 1897 года
1)"Вид провеса воздушной телефонной линии в г. Одессе после гололеда (угол Екатерининской улицы и Почтовой).1897 г"


2)"Повреждение телефонных воздушных линий в Одессе после гололеда. 1897 г"


3)"Провес воздушной телефонной линии в Одессе после гололеда.1897 г."


4)Источник: *Государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Сахалинский областной краеведческий музей"* 

"А. Т. Цапко с товарищами - студентами Одесского почтово-телеграфного училища - на прогулке" 


5)"А.Т.Цапко среди учащихся и преподавателей почтово-телеграфных курсов. Начало занятий 1905 г "   А.Т Цапко в первом ряду первый слева


Биография  А.Т Цапко: https://www.giaso.ru/exhibition/tcapko.html

----------


## Спокойствие

1)"Одесса. Вид на дворец гр. Воронцова" *Р.Нанини (R. Nanini)* 
Одесса, лит. А.Брауна 

Источник: * Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры Всероссийский музей А.С. Пушкина*

2)"Вид внутренности одесского карантина" 

Источник:* Государственный музей-усадьба "Остафьево"*

3)" Одесса. Юнкерское училище на Французском бульваре. 1876. Маас Василий Федорович. Панорама бульвара.
 Эмиль Пинкау, Лейпциг"

Источник:*Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный научно-исследовательский музей архитектуры имени А.В. Щусева"*

4)Одесская выставка 1910 г


Источник:*Санкт-Петербургское государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный Музей истории Санкт-Петербурга"*

5)"Отправка на фронт из Одессы  1917 г"
 Из комплекта фото, грамот,удостоверений Чикунова Евдокия Семеновна -заслуженного врача-хирурга РСФСР 


Источник:* Новосибирский государственный краеведческий музей*

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ...
> 
> ...


 А что это за станционное здание и где? Кто-то может сказать? (Ответ Петруха Чорномор знает).
Впрочем, для меня ответ очевиден:
Одесса Сортировочная, здание вокзала по типовому проекту, построенного частной железнодорожной компанией "Московско/Киево/Воронежская железная дорога" (М.К.В.Ж.Д.), буквально накануне Первой мировой войны, чуть более ста лет назад. Такие типовые вокзалы были практически на каждой станции, где компания строила железную дорогу, но сохранившийся на сегодня самый ближайший к Одессе -- в Сербке, и далее по линии [до Бахмача, но не везде], а на самой Одессе Сорт., на Кремидовке и на Буялыке -- были утеряны, точнее, разрушены уже во Вторую мировую войну). Фото [с автомобилем] сделано со стороны Лузановки. 
Ниже -- снимки межвоенного периода, примерно тридцатых годов, всё так же со стороны Лузановки на здании наблюдается криволинейная водосточная труба, но стены оштукатурены и побелены.
Вид с путей:

Вид с Лузановки:

(Фото из Музея Одесской железной дороги).

----------


## Antique

> здание вокзала по типовому проекту, построенного частной железнодорожной компанией "Московско/Киево/Воронежская железная дорога" (М.К.В.Ж.Д.), буквально накануне Первой мировой войны, чуть более ста лет назад.


 А точно ли? Выглядит так, будто ещё в 1860-х для одесско-парканской строилось.

----------


## Antique

> 1)
> 3)" Одесса. Юнкерское училище на Французском бульваре. 1876. Маас Василий Федорович. Панорама бульвара.
>  Эмиль Пинкау, Лейпциг"
> 
> Источник:*Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный научно-исследовательский музей архитектуры имени А.В. Щусева"*


 Написан рисунок с ул. Белинского, возможно в 1890-х с крыши здания третьей гимназии.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> А точно ли? Выглядит так, будто ещё в 1860-х для одесско-парканской строилось.


 Да, точно, это М.К.В.Ж.Д., и она построила свою дорогу (линию Одесса -- Бахмач со всеми сопутствующими сооружениями по разаработанным типовым проектам) буквально накануне Первой мировой войны, в начале второго десятилетия 20 века: в 1910 - 1912 годах. Стройка проводилась довольно масштабно, даже по меркам нынешнего времени (в кратчайшее время провели геодезические изыскания и затем приступили к работе, применяя паровые экскаваторы и нанимая народ с окрестных сёл) и из всех исторически сложившихся на момент железнодорожных линий на территории современной Украины -- эта относительно молодая железная дорога. Строилась с расчётом на будущее в империи, как конкуренция существовавшей на тот момент Югозападной железной дороге (которая работала с 19 века, и уже не одно десятилетие). Строили с перспективой на будущую работу и, разумеется, получение прибыли от её работы. Но все планы резко изменила начавшаяся Первая мировая война и последующая смена политического строя. В первом случае, частная компания М.К.В.Ж.Д. была вынуждена "передать" акции своего детища государству в пользу воинских перевозок, а после вторых событий -- компания вообще прекратила своё существование. А дорога осталась, и пользуемся ею по сегодняшний день, только территориально и функционально она поделена между нынешними Одесской, Южной и Югозападной железными дорогами.

----------


## Спокойствие

"К.Г. Паустовский и зав. отделом обслуживания и книгохранения Государственной научной библиотеки им. Горького Пискарева Н.А.,  1957 г., октябрь"
Фото работы А.А. Борщака, архив Г.Д. Зленко, сотрудника библиотеки




Источник:*Государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры города Москвы "Музей К.Г.Паустовского"*

----------


## Киров

Коллеги,помогите определить,что это за церковь?Фото из румынской газеты военного времени.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вложение 13359737Коллеги,помогите определить,что это за церковь?Фото из румынской газеты военного времени.


 Второе христианское кладбище.Храм святителя Димитрия Ростовского

----------


## Antique

> Да, точно, это М.К.В.Ж.Д., и она построила свою дорогу (линию Одесса -- Бахмач со всеми сопутствующими сооружениями по разаработанным типовым проектам) буквально накануне Первой мировой войны, в начале второго десятилетия 20 века: в 1910 - 1912 годах.


  А это на Пересыпи, перепутал с Тираспольскими заставами, там тоже был старый вокзал. Но вообще конечно странно, что не в одном стиле и так не современно. Одесский вокзал на автосборочном заводе отличной архитектуры, неоклассицизм, а тут на Сортировочной архитектор отдыхал.

----------


## Спокойствие

1) "Царские войска на улицах города Одессы. 1903 г"

Одесса ли?  И где они едут?


2) "Дворик эллинга "Русского общества пароходства и торговли", занятый отрядом казаков во время 7-недельной забастовки в Одесском порту." 1905 г




Источник: *Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный центральный музей современной истории России"*

----------


## Киров

Я бы  предположил,что они поднимаются на Бугаёвку...на заднем плане виден "канавный" мост...домик благополучно дожил до наших дней...по  солнцу тоже хорошо...Вероятно у конников там были казармы...время-перед полуднем:отдудели парад и домой.А Спокойствие огромное спасибо за энтузиазм и трудолюбие.

----------


## Спокойствие

1)"Творческая встреча композиторов с трудящимися Одесского порта.1963 г "

На транспаранте, цитата из речи Первого секретаря ЦК КПСС Н.С.Хрущёва, на встрече руководителей партии и правительства с деятелями литературы и искусства 8 марта 1963 года: "Мы стоим на классовых позициях в искусстве и решительно выступаем против мирного сосуществования социалистической и буржуазной идеологии."



Источник:* Государственный центральный музей современной истории России* 

2) Ясли-сад №174 "Морячок".
Одесса ул Гайдара 52.




Ясли-сад ЧМП

Источник: * ФБУ «Музей морского флота»*  РФ

----------


## Киров

Сегодня в 7-00 в маршруте троллейбуса №9ка на сидениях были разложены газеты периода румынской оккупации.Вероятно это сделали в депо .Дело серьёзное-может имеется вся подписка?Таких экземпляров в электронном архиве нет.Не знаю есть ли в Облархиве.Если у кого то есть выход на...да хоть на КГБ,пусть немедленно мчатся туда и изымают всю "библиотеку".

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> ... Одесский вокзал на автосборочном заводе отличной архитектуры, неоклассицизм, а тут на Сортировочной архитектор отдыхал.


  "Автосборочный вокзал" тоже, кстати, М.К.В.Ж.Д. постройки. Что интересно, что внешне кажущийся отличными от того стиля что строила компания по линии своей дороги, внутренняя планировка помещений (как оказалось) была типовой со всеми её сооружениями, внешне непохожими на здание так и не открывшегося вокзала Одесса Пассажирская, что сооружено в глубине нынешней улицы Кравцова.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вложение 13360385Вложение 13360387Сегодня в 7-00 в маршруте троллейбуса №9ка на сидениях были разложены газеты периода румынской оккупации.Вероятно это сделали в депо .Дело серьёзное-может имеется вся подписка?Таких экземпляров в электронном архиве нет.Не знаю есть ли в Облархиве.Если у кого то есть выход на...да хоть на КГБ,пусть немедленно мчатся туда и изымают всю "библиотеку".


 "Одесса" за 11 октября 1942 года в Облархиве есть, а вот "Одесской газеты" нету...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> "Автосборочный вокзал" тоже, кстати, М.К.В.Ж.Д. постройки. Что интересно, что внешне кажущийся отличными от того стиля что строила компания по линии своей дороги, внутренняя планировка помещений (как оказалось) была типовой со всеми её сооружениями, внешне непохожими на здание так и не открывшегося вокзала Одесса Пассажирская, что сооружено в глубине нынешней улицы Кравцова.


 Почему не открывшаяся? В Одесских новостях часто встречались сообщения об отправлении поездов со станции Одесса-Пассажирская.

----------


## Спокойствие

В одесской газете "Известия" № 75 13.08.1923, статья об открытии в Одессе  "Красного стадиона им. Раковского".
 По данным "Вся Одесса 1925 г", этот стадион был во 2-м Куликовском переулке.
 В статье есть рисунок входа на стадион.


Дом по 2-му Куликовскому 2-А, который недавно снесли под очередную высотку, не мог ли быть этим, только перестроенным входом на стадион?
https://domofoto.ru/object/53201/

https://odessa.net.ua/news/vo-vtorom-kulikovskom-pereulke-snesut-starinnoe-zdanie-radi-novoj-vysotki

----------


## igoships

Добрый вечер!
Заинтересовало здание- район Санаторного переулка, за комплексом " Ваш сад". Можно что-то узнать о нем?

----------


## Ranke

> В одесской газете "Известия" № 75 13.08.1923, статья об открытии в Одессе  "Красного стадиона им. Раковского".
>  По данным "Вся Одесса 1925 г", этот стадион был во 2-м Куликовском переулке.
>  В статье есть рисунок входа на стадион.


 В 1927 году совсем недалеко от этого места
строят футбольную арену (стадион пищевиков, позже млинарів)
ул. Пироговская, 15 - фактически будущий СКА.

Если так, то "Красный стадиона им. Раковского"
во 2-м Куликовском пер. просуществовал совсем недолго.




> Добрый вечер!
> Заинтересовало здание- район Санаторного переулка, за комплексом " Ваш сад". Можно что-то узнать о нем?


  Дача А.О. Шполянского

----------


## igoships

> В 1927 году совсем недалеко от этого места
> строят футбольную арену (стадион пищевиков, позже млинарів)
> ул. Пироговская, 15 - фактически будущий СКА.
> 
> Если так, то "Красный стадиона им. Раковского"
> во 2-м Куликовском пер. просуществовал совсем недолго.
> 
> 
>  Дача А.О. Шполянского


 Спасибо!

----------


## Antique

Непонятно, что за башня на Французском бульваре, какой вообще смысл был такое строить. Разве что это перестроенная в жильё водонапорная башня.

----------


## Antique

По поводу здания во втором Куликовском пер. - может быть, что это башня стадиона, понадобилась же здесь зачем-то башня. Или наблюдения или физические опыты.

Во Всей Одессе на 1930 год упоминается спортплощадка под № 1, но это должно быть на противоположной стороне переулка.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Добрый вечер!
> Заинтересовало здание- район Санаторного переулка, за комплексом " Ваш сад". Можно что-то узнать о нем?


 я там был в начале 2000ых
помещение арендовала коммерческая фирма.

----------


## Ranke

Дельфин

----------


## igoships

Да, башня высокая- 4 этажа.(Дача Шполянского)
Я с ул.Говорова, с 8-го этажа, вижу верхний этаж с острой крышей этого сооружения.

----------


## Ranke

> Непонятно, что за башня на Французском бульваре, какой вообще смысл был такое строить. Разве что это перестроенная в жильё водонапорная башня.


 Отчего же. Очень даже может и быть.
Владели таким участком люди состоятельные. И
могли себе позволить разные по архитектуре строения.
Отчасти мода диктовала, отчасти желание выделиться среди соседей.
Не так много, но мы знаем примеры дач с башенками.
И круглым и с квадратным сечением. К последним
можно отнести главное строение на нижней даче Маразли.
Высота в 4-5 этажей определяла цель созерцать на море
в комфорте - собственная отдельная комнатка. Расположение
конкретно этой башенки (на даче Шполянского) в глубине участка можно объяснить осторожностью
при проектировании местности. К-во и последствия оползней на берегу Малого фонтана более чем настораживало и заставляло задуматься.

 дача Маразли

----------


## Ranke

1895 год
Электрическая конка
в Одессе

----------


## xSerega

Одесская область с. Васильевка
Заброшенное поместье Волка.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_nrKIbruTE&t

----------


## doc-men

Из недавнего прошлого

1980. Пролетарский бульвар. Гидрометеорологический центр Черного и Азовского морей
Автор: Кудельский Л.А.
Источник: личный фотоархив

----------


## Ranke

> 


 



На оконечности Карантинного мола
её можно рассмотреть
 
(ФБ igoships)

----------


## Antique

> конкретно этой башенки (на даче Шполянского) в глубине участка можно объяснить осторожностью


 Нужно сначала доказать, что это не современное творчество. Пока я таких признаков не вижу.

----------


## Ranke

> Нужно сначала доказать, что это не современное творчество. Пока я таких признаков не вижу.


 Хорошо. Несколько лет назад, когда обратил внимание на неё, так же задумался о годах постройки. Обратился к Сергею К., получил ответ. Правда не полный. Наверное, на данный момент никто и не знает о её принадлежности. По крайней мере не писал. Если это послереволюционная или даже послевоенная постройка, то приведите, пожалуйста, пример подобного по городу.

----------


## Antique

> Если это послереволюционная или даже послевоенная постройка, то приведите, пожалуйста, пример подобного по городу.


 Если говорить о водонапорных башнях, то такого рода нередко встречаются, только без штукатурки (штукатурка на объекте вероятно 1990-х или 2000-х годов судя по оформлению "под старину"). Но я не собирал специально коллекцию адресов водонапорных башен. Либо же это современная смотровая башня. Это территория дома Приёмов облсовета, за госсчёт вполне могли соорудить.

----------


## Ranke

> Это территория дома Приёмов облсовета, за госсчёт вполне могли соорудить.


 Угу, водонапорка для привилегированных
отдыхающих сан. им. Чкалова.
1-й секретарь, 2-ой секретарь, а также их семейство.





Есть у кого качественные фото морской стороны строения?

----------


## Antique

> Угу, водонапорка для привилегированных
> отдыхающих сан. им. Чкалова.
> 1-й секретарь, 2-ой секретарь, а также их семейство.


 Шишки на крыше - это из 1950-х, похоже сталинская башенка )))

----------


## Ranke

> Шишки на крыше - это из 1950-х, похоже сталинская башенка )))


 Тота меня кольнуло на счет них и антенны эдакой.
Шишки-то значит генеральские )
Значит эту территорию военные получили после ВОВ. 

Комплекс на 6ст БФ
изобилует ими. И на заборе и на балконах.
А строили в 1952 году.

----------


## forstrat

> Тота меня кольнуло на счет них и антенны эдакой.
> Шишки-то значит генеральские )
> Значит эту территорию военные получили после ВОВ.


  Тот пляж, что сейчас многие именуют Лагуной, где один любитель покушать галстук и залезть на крышу поорать, в бытность валял забор, над которым находится якобы, некий саноторий-профилакторий имени Галантерника - в моей памяти именовался генеральским, и был закрыт в те годы. Так что, всё сходится.

----------


## Ranke

> Тот пляж, что сейчас многие именуют Лагуной, где один любитель покушать галстук и залезть на крышу поорать, в бытность валял забор, над которым находится якобы, некий саноторий-профилакторий имени Галантерника - в моей памяти именовался генеральским, и был закрыт в те годы. Так что, всё сходится.


 Соглашусь с выводами.
Еще одно наблюдение:


Лестницу с Санаторного пер. на трассу здоровья не построили.
Чтобы народ не шастал, да не посматривал туда куда не нужно.
На дворе были 1960-е. Еще одно: не удивлюсь если башенка была двойного назначения (не просто смотровая и для отдыха). Так ведь обосновать строительство с бюджетом было легче у начальства.

----------


## igoships

Добрый день!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, существует ли доступная аэрофотосъемка н.п.Гидропорт( Хаджибейский лиман) с 1935 по 1960 гг. В эти годы там базировались различные подразделения пограничной авиации. Очень хочется воссоздать периодичность застройки служебных и жилых сооружений.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> я там был в начале 2000ых
> помещение арендовала коммерческая фирма.


 это?  
действительно, интересно про этот дом

----------


## forstrat

> Соглашусь с выводами.
> Еще одно: не удивлюсь если башенка была двойного назначения (не просто смотровая и для отдыха). Так ведь обосновать строительство с бюджетом было легче у начальства.


 Ну, даже такое назначение можно было обосновать. Не любуюсь морем, а смотрю, чтобы всякие шпионы на берег не выползли!)

----------


## Ranke

Задал вопрос на ФБ в профильной теме по картам города, да окрестностям.
Но народ, видимо, пассивен на такой формат. Не отгадывается )

Правда, что на ОФ ребята активней за историю 

Эпидемиологическая обстановка по Одесскому уезду 135 лет назад. Попробуйте догадаться, какое из перечисленных инфекционных заболеваний (вирусной и бактериальной природы) доминировало  на то время: дизентерия, дифтерия, скарлатина, корь, оспа натуральная, коклюш, тиф (сыпной, брюшной, возвратный)?

----------


## forstrat

> Задал вопрос на ФБ в профильной теме по картам города, да окрестностям.
> Но народ, видимо, пассивен на такой формат. Не отгадывается )
> 
> Правда, что на ОФ ребята активней за историю 
> 
> Эпидемиологическая обстановка по Одесскому уезду 135 лет назад. Попробуйте догадаться, какое из перечисленных инфекционных заболеваний (вирусной и бактериальной природы) доминировало  на то время: дизентерия, дифтерия, скарлатина, корь, оспа натуральная, коклюш, тиф (сыпной, брюшной, возвратный)?


  Отгадывать не буду, гуглить и спрашивать знакомых врачей - тоже)
Рискну предположить, что корь, так как это крайне заразная болячка! Если один больной гриппом в среднем заражает полтора землекопа, то носитель вируса кори - до двадцати. Ну, и так как вакцинации тогда ещё не было ( я боюсь ошибиться, но, если и велись работы, то массовой уж точно не было), то корь должна была себя проявить во всей красе!
Думаю, где то рядом шаталась и дифтерия, так как воздушно-капельный способ передачи тому благоволит. И коклюш тоже где то по близости должен был ошиваться. 
Кишечные инфекции, как правило, имеют очаговый характер, и той же дизентерии нужно было некисло постараться, чтоб выйти в лидеры.
А тифом надо постараться заразиться, особенно, сыпным. Для этого по началу нужно завести себе платяных вшей, и чтоб они ещё в гости в соседские трусы и майки ходили.
Короче, моя ставка - корь, а там шут его знает, чего они чудили...  может, именно в этот год была вспышка чёрной оспы, например, я не в кугсе)

----------


## Ranke

> Отгадывать не буду, гуглить и спрашивать знакомых врачей - тоже)
> Рискну предположить, что корь, так как это крайне заразная болячка! Если один больной гриппом в среднем заражает полтора землекопа, то носитель вируса кори - до двадцати. Ну, и так как вакцинации тогда ещё не было ( я боюсь ошибиться, но, если и велись работы, то массовой уж точно не было), то корь должна была себя проявить во всей красе!
> Думаю, где то рядом шаталась и дифтерия, так как воздушно-капельный способ передачи тому благоволит. И коклюш тоже где то по близости должен был ошиваться. 
> Кишечные инфекции, как правило, имеют очаговый характер, и той же дизентерии нужно было некисло постараться, чтоб выйти в лидеры.
> А тифом надо постараться заразиться, особенно, сыпным. Для этого по началу нужно завести себе платяных вшей, и чтоб они ещё в гости в соседские трусы и майки ходили.
> Короче, моя ставка - корь, а там шут его знает, чего они чудили...  может, именно в этот год была вспышка чёрной оспы, например, я не в кугсе)


 Ответ принять тяжело, т.к. Вы упомянули почти все из запрашиваемых заболеваний. Правильный ответ подразумевает что-то одно.
Ждем других мнений.

----------


## Ranke

Характерный типаж был у Вольфа Лейбовича
ул. Троицкая улица, 51 / ул. Преображенская улица, 64



А не предок ли он известному Майклу Блумбергу?
Согласно биографии его дед был иммигрантом из России.

----------


## forstrat

Хорошо, отвечает капитан - наш ответ - корь. Что скажет господин крупье?

----------


## Ranke

> Хорошо, отвечает капитан - наш ответ - корь. Что скажет господин крупье?


 Ответ неверный. Крутите барабан.

----------


## Antique

> Задал вопрос на ФБ в профильной теме по картам города, да окрестностям.
> Но народ, видимо, пассивен на такой формат. Не отгадывается )
> 
> Правда, что на ОФ ребята активней за историю 
> 
> Эпидемиологическая обстановка по Одесскому уезду 135 лет назад. Попробуйте догадаться, какое из перечисленных инфекционных заболеваний (вирусной и бактериальной природы) доминировало  на то время: дизентерия, дифтерия, скарлатина, корь, оспа натуральная, коклюш, тиф (сыпной, брюшной, возвратный)?


 Может скарлатина, в начале ХХ века в Одессе даже была вспышка заболевания.

----------


## Ranke

> Может скарлатина, в начале ХХ века в Одессе даже была вспышка заболевания.


 Скажем так: по статистике за 1886 год скарлатина заняла третью строчку, корь четвертую.
Годом ранее (1885г) - скарлатина внизу списка по случаям, корь на втором месте.

ТАК какое же заболевание было самым грозным на то время?
Кто еще выскажется?

----------


## forstrat

> Скажем так: по статистике за 1886 год скарлатина заняла третью строчку, корь четвертую.
> Годом ранее (1885г) - скарлатина внизу списка по случаям, корь на втором месте.
> 
> ТАК какое же заболевание было самым грозным на то время?
> Кто еще выскажется?


 Окей! Туберкулёз

----------


## Ranke

> Окей! Туберкулёз


 Возбудителя открыли незадолго до этого отчета - 1882 году.
Сифилис есть, но он отдельная тема )

Итак, есть еще команды на ОФ с мнением?

----------


## forstrat

> Возбудителя открыли незадолго до этого отчета - 1882 году.
> Сифилис есть, но он отдельная тема )
> 
> Итак, есть еще команды на ОФ с мнением?


 Неужто, французский насморк?

----------


## Lively

> Скажем так: по статистике за 1886 год скарлатина заняла третью строчку, корь четвертую.
> Годом ранее (1885г) - скарлатина внизу списка по случаям, корь на втором месте.
> 
> ТАК какое же заболевание было самым грозным на то время?
> Кто еще выскажется?


 Я видел много метрических книг Херсонской губернии. В наших краях в 80-х годах XIX века была очень высокая смертность от Дифтерита

----------


## Ranke

> Я видел много метрических книг Херсонской губернии. В наших краях в 80-х годах XIX века была очень высокая смертность от Дифтерита


  Дифтерия, скарлатина и корь преследовали население нашего региона.
Но все таки страшная пальма первенства принадлежала НАТУРАЛЬНОЙ ОСПЕ*.
Кстати, распространение было неравномерным. С очагами, вспышками по разным волостям.



* несмотря на то, что вакцинация началась больше 2 веков назад вирус 
в XX веке во всем мире унёс жизни 300—500 миллионов человек.
* первое из двух инфекционных заболеваний (второе — чума крупного рогатого скота), побеждённое с помощью массовой вакцинации. Прививки против натуральной оспы в СССР прекратились в 1978—1982 годах. 
* последний случай заражения натуральной оспой естественным путём был описан в Сомали в 1977 году. В 1978 году зафиксирован и последний случай лабораторного заражения. Официально об искоренении оспы было объявлено в 1980 году.

----------


## forstrat

Ага! Ну спасибо, будем знать теперь!
Вообще, это говорит о паршивой работе тогдашних медиков на местах (а скорее, об отсутсвии этих медиков в целом)). 
Заболевание было серьёзное, но, оспа достаточно хорошо локализуется (локализовалась)

----------


## Спокойствие

"Днестровская операция. Отправка катеров КЗИС из Одесского порта на реку Днестр. 1944 г"
 Фотограф:Бродский А. И. 


Источник:*Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры и искусства "Центральный военно-морской музей" Министерства обороны Российской Федерации*

----------


## forstrat

> "Днестровская операция. Отправка катеров КЗИС из Одесского порта на реку Днестр. 1944 г"


 Что то меня терзают смутные сомнения, что тут мы видим территорию порта.
Скорее, какой то постановочный кадр у некоего местечкового гос учреждения.

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> Что то меня терзают смутные сомнения, что тут мы видим территорию порта.
> Скорее, какой то постановочный кадр у некоего местечкового гос учреждения.


 )))) да ладно....  здание на Таможенной площади, 1 мало изменилось и легко узнаваемо. Сейчас правда нет балюстрады на крыше дальнего крыла. Ну и самопальная башенка видимо необходимость военного времени.

----------


## forstrat

> )))) да ладно....  здание на Таможенной площади, 1 мало изменилось и легко узнаваемо. Сейчас правда нет балюстрады на крыше дальнего крыла. Ну и самопальная башенка видимо необходимость военного времени.


 Да, спасибо! Как то оно сейчас несколько иначе всё смотриться.

----------


## Ranke

Земля и в правду сильно подорожала, а вот
фабрики многоэтажные так и не появились на этом участке.
Зато спустя век другая напасть спустилась с тем же эффектом 
"каменных мешков".

Картинка на март этого года.

----------


## Спокойствие

1)"Приёмка арестантов." 1888-1890 гг.
Территория старого Карантина, откуда судами Доброфлота, отправляли арестантов на каторгу- на Сахалин.

2)"Погрузка арестантов." 1888-1890 гг

 Источник:* 
Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный музейно-выставочный центр РОСФОТО"*

3)"Свитыч Борис, Трдатьян Роза с друзьями. г.Одесса, 1937г."

 Свитыч Борис Глебович (1909-1942)- единоутробный брат писателя Александра Фадеева. Участник Войны.Умер от ран 20.03.1942. Похоронен в г. Пятигорск
 Трдатьян Розалия Амазасповна-его жена.



4)"Трдатьян Р.А. в компании друзей. Одесса, 1937г."


5)"Первомайская демонстрация в г.Одесса. 1936г"

Источник последних 3 фото:*Филиал федерального государственного бюджетного учреждения культуры "Музей истории Дальнего Востока имени В.К. Арсеньева" в селе Чугуевка "Литературно-мемориальный музей А.А. Фадеева"*

----------


## Спокойствие

1)"Дворец пионеров в Одессе. 1939 г"

Источник:* Государственный центральный музей современной истории России*

2)"Торпедные катера 1-ой БТК и 2-й Новоросийской БТК в Одесском порту перед выходом на боевую операцию." 1944 г
Фотограф Бродский А. И.


Источник:_Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры и искусства "Центральный военно-морской музей" Министерства обороны Российской Федерации_ 

3)"В порту Одессы."  До апреля 1945 г
Фотограф Чертов Г.


 Источник:*Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный музейно-выставочный центр РОСФОТО"*

----------


## Ranke

Помогите. Не могу найти фотографию апр. 1944г, на которой сбивают вывеску
с ресторана "РУМЫНИЯ" на одной из улиц города. Где-то проходила. Спасибо!

----------


## Viacheslaw

> Помогите. Не могу найти фотографию апр. 1944г, на которой сбивают вывеску
> с ресторана "РУМЫНИЯ" на одной из улиц города. Где-то проходила. Спасибо!


 вот https://cdnimg.rg.ru/i/gallery/66b5400d/1_25043d9b.jpg

----------


## Ranke

> вот https://cdnimg.rg.ru/i/gallery/66b5400d/1_25043d9b.jpg


 Спасибо!

 1944

 1942

На фото адрес ведь не по Екатерининской, 12.
И не Ришельевская, 62. Тогда какой?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Спасибо!
> 
>  1944
> 
>  1942
> 
> На фото адрес ведь не по Екатерининской, 12.
> И не Ришельевская, 62. Тогда какой?


  Преображенская 40

----------


## Ranke

> Преображенская 40


 У ребят прям сетевой бизнес был. Интересно сколько таких точек  по центру города - 3...4...5?
Наверное, пользовались популярностью среди местного военного контингента.

----------


## Antique

А разве это ресторан? Судя по вывескам - антикварная лавка.

----------


## Ranke

> А разве это ресторан? Судя по вывескам - антикварная лавка.


 Кстати, странное название для такого заведения.
Чтоб меньше трогали новые власти, наверное, придумано. 

И вправду, на ресторан не похож. Значит на фото по адресу Преображенская, 40 лавка с однотипным названием.
А где тогда фото ресторана "ROMANIA"?!

----------


## Viacheslaw

> Кстати, странное название для такого заведения.
> Чтоб меньше трогали новые власти, наверное, придумано. 
> 
> И вправду, на ресторан не похож. Значит на фото по адресу Преображенская, 40 лавка с однотипным названием.
> А где тогда фото ресторана "ROMANIA"?!


 Там вполне мог быть вход в ресторан (в гостинице "Центральная"), а по пути лавки с антиквариатом, мехами и проч. - простой люд вряд ли ходил там...

----------


## Ranke

> 1) Гравюры* Флоида(Floyd)* из "Памятных книжек"
> На 1851 год


 Тот же ракурс


Большое к-во гравюр можно рассмотреть *в этом альбоме.*

----------


## Спокойствие

> И вправду, на ресторан не похож. Значит на фото по адресу Преображенская, 40 лавка с однотипным названием.


 

https://libraria.ua/numbers/284/8831/

----------


## Это я

Скажите, пожалуйста, нигде никто не встречал упоминаний про ювелирный магазин на Ланжероновской угол Екатериненской? По дубльгису посмотрела   или Екатериненская 11, или Ланжероновская 16-22, вот тот кусочек. То есть на на углу, или по Ланжероновской. Красивая семейная легенда гласила, что там был ювелирный магазин моего прадедушки, а где-то по Ланжероновской по той же стороне  ближе к горсаду пекарня его и его братьев.

----------


## Antique

> Скажите, пожалуйста, нигде никто не встречал упоминаний про ювелирный магазин на Ланжероновской угол Екатериненской? По дубльгису посмотрела   или Екатериненская 11, или Ланжероновская 16-22, вот тот кусочек. То есть на на углу, или по Ланжероновской. Красивая семейная легенда гласила, что там был ювелирный магазин моего прадедушки, а где-то по Ланжероновской по той же стороне  ближе к горсаду пекарня его и его братьев.


 А какая фамилия? По фамилии найти упоминание проще всего.

----------


## Это я

> А какая фамилия? По фамилии найти упоминание проще всего.


 Фамилия слишком распространенная - Алексеев. Искала... Ну и , скажем, так, не уверена я , может семейная легенда что-то приукрасила, может не прадедушки прямо магазин был. Хотя мне всегда, когда мы там проходили, говорили, что вот тут был его  ювелирный магазин,  а там дальше пекарня его и его братьев.

----------


## Antique

> Фамилия слишком распространенная - Алексеев. Искала... Ну и , скажем, так, не уверена я , может семейная легенда что-то приукрасила, может не прадедушки прямо магазин был. Хотя мне всегда, когда мы там проходили, говорили, что вот тут был его  ювелирный магазин,  а там дальше пекарня его и его братьев.


 В Адресных книгах вся Одесса в торговле золотом фамилия Алексеев не встречается. А вообще золотая торговля была в доме Вагнера, это Екатерининская, 14, но сам дом выходит сразу на три улицы, допустим лавка Богатырёва указана по адресу Дерибасовская, 16, а ещё был в соседнем квартале магазин Биска по Екатерининской, 12.

Семейныые предания это действительно очень ненадёжно. Информация искажается как в игре "Испорченный телефон".

----------


## Viacheslaw

> Фамилия слишком распространенная - Алексеев. Искала... Ну и , скажем, так, не уверена я , может семейная легенда что-то приукрасила, может не прадедушки прямо магазин был. Хотя мне всегда, когда мы там проходили, говорили, что вот тут был его  ювелирный магазин,  а там дальше пекарня его и его братьев.


 А имена есть? Можно поискать их в переписи 1897 года - если знать адрес проживания, то это можно сделать быстрее...

----------


## Спокойствие

Рыбный базар в Одессе, в августе 1856 года.





...

----------


## Спокойствие

Продолжение.

----------


## Спокойствие

Продолжение

----------


## Спокойствие

Окончание:


Источник:https://rusneb.ru/catalog/000199_000009_007886557/

----------


## Это я

> А имена есть? Можно поискать их в переписи 1897 года - если знать адрес проживания, то это можно сделать быстрее...


 Алексеев Василий Григорьевич. Он жил на Коблевской 27 , но не знаю с какого года, так как родился не в Одессе, скорее всего в Кишиневе в 1883 году.  В  1911 году  он женился  на Волковой Анастасии Григорьевне , моей прабабушке, и , скорее всего, уже вместе с ней переехал в Одессу. 
Про братьев ничего не знаю. А вот стало интересно -переехал в Одессу... А  как тогда осуществлялся переезд, поиск  квартиры?  Ее покупали? Откуда она взялась? В той квартире позже родились все мои родственники по материнской линии и я. Прадедушки скоро будет уж 100лет как нет , а в квартире, которую он выбрал, до сих пор живут его потомки.... вернее он сначала другую  выбрал, но в том же доме, а потом поменялся, первая ему не понравилась. Но это еще одна семейная легенда

----------


## Это я

> В Адресных книгах вся Одесса в торговле золотом фамилия Алексеев не встречается. А вообще золотая торговля была в доме Вагнера, это Екатерининская, 14, но сам дом выходит сразу на три улицы, допустим лавка Богатырёва указана по адресу Дерибасовская, 16, а ещё был в соседнем квартале магазин Биска по Екатерининской, 12.
> 
> Семейные предания это действительно очень ненадёжно. Информация искажается как в игре "Испорченный телефон".


 Спасибо! 
Да, когда были живы свидетели тех лет и можно было распроспросить подробнее, меня  эта тема особенно и не волновала), какая разница, был когда - то у моего прадедушки ювелирный магазин или не был, а если и был, то где). А сейчас , когда с возрастом стала более сентементальная,  уже и спросить не у кого...

----------


## Viacheslaw

> Алексеев Василий Григорьевич. Он жил на Коблевской 27 , но не знаю с какого года, так как родился не в Одессе, скорее всего в Кишиневе в 1883 году.  В  1911 году  он женился  на Волковой Анастасии Григорьевне , моей прабабушке, и , скорее всего, уже вместе с ней переехал в Одессу. 
> Про братьев ничего не знаю. А вот стало интересно -переехал в Одессу... А  как тогда осуществлялся переезд, поиск  квартиры?  Ее покупали? Откуда она взялась? В той квартире позже родились все мои родственники по материнской линии и я. Прадедушки скоро будет уж 100лет как нет , а в квартире, которую он выбрал, до сих пор живут его потомки.... вернее он сначала другую  выбрал, но в том же доме, а потом поменялся, первая ему не понравилась. Но это еще одна семейная легенда


 Лист переписи 1897 г. по адресу: Коблевская, 27 здесь: https://www.familysearch.org/ark:/61903/3:1:3QSQ-G93Q-X6H1?wc=SDCL-CXV%3A1351175550&cc=2380520
П.С. У меня дед тоже из одесских Алексеевых, мещан г. Григориополя (хотя и дед и прадед родились в Одессе)...

----------


## Antique

> А  как тогда осуществлялся переезд, поиск  квартиры?  Ее покупали? Откуда она взялась?


 Квартиры тогда практически все сдавались в наём, так как каждый участок со всеми его постройками принадлежал конкретному домовладельцу. Домовладелец нанимал управляющего, для управления недвижимости, взымания квартплаты, также по хозяйственным вопросам был ответственен дворник дома (он вёл учёт жильцов и знал, какие квартиры свободны или скоро освободятся). Соответственно квартплату, оплату электричества и воды нужно было уплачивать владельцу дома. Он же платил за коммунальные услуги и налог за недвижимость, содержал управляющего и дворника. Стоимость аренды зависела от технического совершенства дома и расположения квартиры. В фасадном здании были лучшие квартиры, в дворовых флигелях существенно дешевле, а в подвале и чердаке была самая дешёвая аренда.

Также существовали кооперативные дома, но они все находились на Пироговской улице.

----------


## Спокойствие

1) "Выгрузка тяжело раненных русских солдат в Одессе. 1914-1916."

 Мне кажется, что это выезд с Одессы-Товарной на Степовую.



2)"Парк культуры в Одессе. 1932 г"



3) "Памятник героям в Одессе "1944 г
Фотограф С.Струнников



4)"Празднование 25-летия комсомола Украины, в Одессе, моряками Черноморского флота. 07.1944 "

Стадион  "Спартак".



5)"Разрушенный дом в Одессе." 1944 г
 Фотограф Халип.

И где этот дом?



Источник:*Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный центральный музей современной истории России" *

----------


## Это я

> Квартиры тогда практически все сдавались в наём, так как каждый участок со всеми его постройками принадлежал конкретному домовладельцу. Домовладелец нанимал управляющего, для управления недвижимости, взымания квартплаты, также по хозяйственным вопросам был ответственен дворник дома (он вёл учёт жильцов и знал, какие квартиры свободны или скоро освободятся). Соответственно квартплату, оплату электричества и воды нужно было уплачивать владельцу дома. Он же платил за коммунальные услуги и налог за недвижимость, содержал управляющего и дворника. Стоимость аренды зависела от технического совершенства дома и расположения квартиры. В фасадном здании были лучшие квартиры, в дворовых флигелях существенно дешевле, а в подвале и чердаке была самая дешёвая аренда.
> 
> Также существовали кооперативные дома, но они все находились на Пироговской улице.


 Спасибо, очень интересно! А дальше как переходили в собственность?

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо, очень интересно! А дальше как переходили в собственность?


  Никак. Всю жизнь платили арендную плату. По-этому редко кто жил в одной квартире долго. Люди были всё время в движении, по возможности переезжали в более удобное место, в более хорошую квартиру. Вообще хорошего жилья, как писали в одном из путеводителей, в Одессе было мало.

Я чьи адреса не изучаю, практически все переезжали раз в несколько лет.

----------


## Antique

> 5)"Разрушенный дом в Одессе." 1944 г
>  Фотограф Халип.
> 
> И где этот дом?


 Пушкинская ул., 70, снято с Малой Арнаутской. Табачная фабрика Поповых.

----------


## Спокойствие

Освобождение. Апрель 1944 г






И где этот остановочный павильон?

----------


## Спокойствие

Освобождение. Апрель 1944.

"Н.С. Хрущев и другие осматривают разрушенный гитлеровцами порт Одессы. 04.1944"


"Общегородской митинг в освобожденной Одессе. Среди участников митинга Н.С. Хрущев и Р.Я. Малиновский. 23.04.1944 г"



"Встреча воинов-победителей в Одессе. Председатель исполкома городского Совета депутатов трудящихся тов. Давиденко преподносит хлеб-соль командиру соединения генерал-майору Михайлову"


Вид на Горсад.



Источник:* Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный центральный музей современной истории России"*

----------


## Киров

Очень интересно,спасибо.Остановочный павильон на Ярмарочной.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Большое к-во гравюр можно рассмотреть *в этом альбоме.*


  В этом альбоме, Фридриха (Фёдора Ивановича) Гросса (1822-1897), "перекрестили" во- Франца Гросса.


В * Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Всероссийский музей А.С. Пушкина"*, есть тот же вид, но лучшего качества.

----------


## Спокойствие

Фотограф Иван (Иосиф) Антонопуло.
"Воспитанницы и преподаватели Одесского института благородных девиц."



Источник: *Бюджетное учреждение культуры Омской области "Омский государственный историко-краеведческий музей"*

----------


## Спокойствие

"Проводы маршевых рот, отправляемых из г. Одессы на фронт. 11 апреля 1917 г"

Что за дом на первом фото?






Источник: * Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный центральный музей современной истории России"*

----------


## Киров

Дом-Бульвар и Краснофлотский переулок...слева Воронцовский дворец.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вложение 13371922Дом-Бульвар и Краснофлотский переулок...слева Воронцовский дворец.


  Да, спасибо! А то я решил, что раз парад, то это, где-то на Куликовом поле.

----------


## Спокойствие

1 мая 1917 г.





"1 мая 1917 г.Штаб Одесского военного округа на демонстрации."



Источник:*Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный центральный музей современной истории России"*

----------


## Спокойствие

"Празднование 1 Мая 1917 г.в Одессе. Штаб Одесского военного округа у памятника Ришелье."


"Отряд революционных солдат на улицах Одессы. Май 1917 г"


"Митинг в г. Одессе после занятия города частями Красной Армии. апрель 1919 г."


"Имущество, оставленное интервентами в Одессе. 06.04.1919 г"


"Техника, оставленная французскими интервентами в г. Одессе. 1919 г."


Источник:* Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный центральный музей современной истории России"*

----------


## doc-men

1900  –  1914, 
Украина,  Одесская область,  Одесса ул Бунина 37, 39. 
*Выезд пожарной команды*
Источник:«Библиотека ярославской семьи. Том 22. Памятники гражданской архитектуры Ярославской области» (изд. «Медиарост», 2015.). Стр. 59.

----------


## forstrat

> 1900  –  1914, 
> Украина,  Одесская область,  Одесса ул Бунина 37, 39. 
> *Выезд пожарной команды*
> Источник:«Библиотека ярославской семьи. Том 22. Памятники гражданской архитектуры Ярославской области» (изд. «Медиарост», 2015.). Стр. 59.
> Вложение 13373023


 Очень парадно выехала пожарная команда)

А где цистерна с водой? Или, они хотели взять колличеством))

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> 


 Молодцы, настояЩІЯ (как в те времена писалось по нормам языка :smileflag: ) пожарники!))))))))
С ярко до блеска надраеными медными касками классического пожарного образца!))))))))

Г.Ы. Сегодня такие каски давно "не в моде", но мне помнится один из пожаров лет 30-40 назад, так во время тушения пожара присутствовал пожарный начальник в точно такой классической пожарной медной каске!)))))

----------


## Richard

> Г.Ы. Сегодня такие каски давно "не в моде", но мне помнится один из пожаров лет 30-40 назад, так во время тушения пожара присутствовал пожарный начальник в точно такой классической пожарной медной каске!)))))


 Я таких видел 20 лет назад. Налоговую на пр. Шевченко тушили. Начальник у них правда в фуражке был. А главный пожарник на тааакой стильной красной машине прикатил - упасть , не встать!

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

С таким напором -- только посцять под деревом!))))

----------


## Antique

> С таким напором -- только посцять под деревом!))))


 Это так момент подобран, в ту долю секунды только дали напор: https://youtu.be/Yir4R0IGJNk?t=849

----------


## arkoh

Есть ли у кого ссылки на карты Одессы 1950-70-х . Не могу найти. В то время подробные  карты практически не издавались, но может есть рассекреченные служебные?

----------


## Главный

> Есть ли у кого ссылки на карты Одессы 1950-70-х . Не могу найти. В то время подробные  карты практически не издавались, но может есть рассекреченные служебные?


 В эти годы уделялось внимание подразделениям ПВО (противо-воздушная оборона), там были планы размещения бомбоубежищ с расчетом времени перехода в укрытие от ближних домов улиц Одессы, особо центра. Одесса сильно пострадала в войну от бомбёжек и не исключалась новая война. Видимо в архиве военного округа можно найти.

----------


## arkoh

Конечно карты были , но только служебные , например в милиции, а вот для общего пользования только схемы: неполные и с искаженным масштабом. Наверно теперь есть рассекреченные , но где найти ссылки?

----------


## Ranke

х/ф "Кортик" (фрагмент)

 1926г

----------


## Ranke

Вчера натолкнулся пролистывая оккупационную прессу.

----------


## Ranke

Пале-Рояль 1880-е. На изображении в правом нижнем углу по диагонали оттиск металлического штампа «R.FNEGDOROVETZ»

----------


## КакТуська

> Вчера натолкнулся пролистывая оккупационную прессу.


 Интересно, это ж какую улицу в Одессе в августе 42-го называли именем А. Гитлера???

----------


## Шрайбикус

> Интересно, это ж какую улицу в Одессе в августе 42-го называли именем А. Гитлера???


 - Екатерининская.
А Александровский проспект в оккупацию назывался проспектом Гитлера.

----------


## forstrat

> Интересно, это ж какую улицу в Одессе в августе 42-го называли именем А. Гитлера???


 Этой улице как то суждено называться именами немецкоподданых. Екатериненская (Катька была немкой), Адольфа Гитлера (очень уважаемый политик), Карла Маркса (сам как бе, из наших, но проживал в Неметччине)

----------


## КакТуська

> - Екатерининская.
> А Александровский проспект в оккупацию назывался проспектом Гитлера.


 Спасибо, я не знала. 




> Этой улице как то суждено называться именами немецкоподданых. Екатериненская (Катька была немкой), Адольфа Гитлера (очень уважаемый политик), Карла Маркса (сам как бе, из наших, но проживал в Неметччине)


 От судьбы не уйдёшь)) Интересно будут ещё переименовывать?

----------


## Киров

Спасательная станция в Дофиновке.Фото с аукциона  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Foto-Luftwa...QAAOSwVV1fOO1C Времена немецко-румынской оккупации.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> - Екатерининская.
> А Александровский проспект в оккупацию назывался проспектом Гитлера.


 Вот проспект как раз не назывался. Только улица.

----------


## Ranke

Апрель, 1944г 
8ст БФ, 39 арт.батарея

----------


## Ranke

1926г

----------


## Главный

> 1926г


 Времена различные, а приёмы одни...

----------


## San64

Фонтан на территории ж/д вокзала.
Снесен при реконструкции.

©Борис Бакст

----------


## Шрайбикус

> Вот проспект как раз не назывался. Только улица.


 Назывался.
"Во время оккупации проспект получил название Проспект Гитлера (это была вторая улица города, которая носила название Гитлера, первая — Екатерининская)." -  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90...81%D1%81%D0%B0)

У меня близкая подруга - экскурсовод.
Она на мне оттачивает свои авторские экскурсии.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Назывался.
> "Во время оккупации проспект получил название Проспект Гитлера (это была вторая улица города, которая носила название Гитлера, первая — Екатерининская)." -  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90...81%D1%81%D0%B0)
> 
> У меня близкая подруга - экскурсовод.
> Она на мне оттачивает свои авторские экскурсии.


 Да уж... Если экскурсоводы оттачивают свои экскурсии по Википедии, представляю что они рассказывают несчастным туристам. Может у вас есть более серьезный документ, подтверждающий название проспект Гитлера?

----------


## forstrat

> Назывался.
> "Во время оккупации проспект получил название Проспект Гитлера (это была вторая улица города, которая носила название Гитлера, первая — Екатерининская)." -  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90...81%D1%81%D0%B0)
> 
> У меня близкая подруга - экскурсовод.
> Она на мне оттачивает свои авторские экскурсии.


 Думаю, переулок Нечипуренко тоже носил в те годы славное имя Адольфа. Ну, так удобно и логично, по порядку от моря - сначала улица Гитлера, потом сразу проспект (?!) Гитлера, и потом переулок того же Гитлера, чтоб он много себе не думал.

----------


## Киров

В 1943 году румыны называли Александровская улица.Пример обвёл красным.

----------


## Шрайбикус

> Да уж... Если экскурсоводы оттачивают свои экскурсии по Википедии, представляю что они рассказывают несчастным туристам. Может у вас есть более серьезный документ, подтверждающий название проспект Гитлера?


 Оставьте в покое мою подругу, она ни при чём к моей реплике о проспекте Гитлера. 
Возможно, я найду подтверждения моей информации о названии проспекта в войну не только в Вики. Поскольку я не экскурсовод и не копатель истории, то да - и Википедию читаю тоже.

----------


## Jorjic

> Оставьте в покое мою подругу, она ни при чём к моей реплике о проспекте Гитлера. 
> Возможно, я найду подтверждения моей информации о названии проспекта в войну не только в Вики. Поскольку я не экскурсовод и не копатель истории, то да - и Википедию читаю тоже.


 Если она экскурсовод, то в покое оставлять не надо. И Вы и Ваша подруга можете себе предполагать все, что угодно. Но тиражировать эти фейки нельзя. Я иногда проходя слышу, что несут "экскурсоводы" – уши вянут. 
А подтверждения этому фейку Вы не найдете. На самом деле в постановлении №8 муниципалитета г.Одессы от 19.11.1941 сказано, что проспект переименован в Александровский. Постановление опубликовано в Одесской газете №11 от 26.11.1941 года.

----------


## Шрайбикус

> Если она экскурсовод, то в покое оставлять не надо.


 Читайте, пожалуйста, внимательно, ежели собрались комментировать: 


> Оставьте в покое мою подругу, *она ни при чём к моей реплике о проспекте Гитлера.*


 А то вас уже понесло и про фейки, и про ваши рано увядшие уши.

----------


## Ranke

> Читайте, пожалуйста, внимательно, ежели собрались комментировать: 
> А то вас уже понесло и про фейки, и про ваши рано увядшие уши.


 *Уважаемый*, тема, в которой пишете не флудилка. Здесь присутствуют краеведы. Это достаточно дотошный народ, который не только изучает историю родного места, но и ратует за правду, какой бы она не была. И достаточно ревностно.

Зачем обижаться? Вы ведь сами написали и сослались на знакомую экскурсовода.
И до кучи на статью в Википедии. Вас поправили за авторитетность источников. Хочу добавить, что в Вики к таким не относится. Не потому что ресурс плохой, а потому что его наполняют зачастую безответственно. Конкретно по статье в ней по проспекту Александровскому. Да, написано переименование во время ВОВ в пр. Адольфа Г. НО тут же внизу в разделе ссылок на старые и новые названия улиц приведен источник, который не дает такой информации. Вывод: люди, которые такое написали и люди, которые должны проверить исторический материал подошли к делу безответственно.

И уважаемый Георгий, правильно отдернул. Современное определение такому - ФЕЙК. Да, звучит завораживающе - улица Адольфа Г., проспект Адольфа Г., памятник Адольфу Г.... Но правда была в другом! Изучайте историю, пожалуйста.
К примеру, по топонимике города.

 wiki (Александровский проспект)

Местная газета 
времен поздней оккупации.
 всё на месте!

----------


## Шрайбикус

Уважаемый *Ranke.* 
Я не обижаюсь.
Но, согласитесь, что упомянутый выше не менее уважаемый Георгий должен внимательнее читать пост, если собрался его комментировать.
Тема не флудилка, взаимно.

----------


## forstrat

> Местная газета 
> времен поздней оккупации.
>  всё на месте!


 Заметил для себя интересный момент - в объявлении улица Жуковского названа на наш обыкновенный манер Жуковская. Интересно, это вольности автора, или, название улицы тогда так и звучало, но в какой то момент превратилось в нынешний вариант?

----------


## Ranke

> Заметил для себя интересный момент - в объявлении улица Жуковского названа на наш обыкновенный манер Жуковская. Интересно, это вольности автора, или, название улицы тогда так и звучало, но в какой то момент превратилось в нынешний вариант?


 Жуковский В.А.
С 1902 г. улица носит название поэта.

Занимательная статья профессора Селинова. Взгляд на переименование 
советских названий улиц. Своего рода предложение румынам.
 нояб. 1941г

----------


## forstrat

> Жуковский В.А.
> С 1902 г. улица носит название поэта.


 Уважаемый *Ranke*!
Я не столь дремуч (хотя, и отчасти - да), чтоб не знать, что Жуковский - это поэт, и улица названа в его честь)

Я обратил внимание, что в газетном объявлении улица  именована на обычный одесский манер, и название отвечает на вопрос "какая?" - Жуковская (по аналогии с Дерибасовская, Пушкинская и т.п.)
А я сколько себя помню, наименование улицы пишется на обычный манер, и отаечает на вопрос "имени кого?" - Жуковского.

Так понятнее моё наблюдение?

----------


## Ranke

> Уважаемый *Ranke*!
> Так понятнее моё наблюдение?


 Уважаемый, *forstrat!*
Пребываю в восхищении от общей образованности.
Благодаря нашим размышлениям удалось обнаружить тех самых дремучих неучей,
которые улицу [кого/чего] конечно, имени В.А. Жуковск*ого* неправильно отобразили в некоторых источниках.
Кстати об этом пишет и Я. Майстровой.

----------


## forstrat

> Уважаемый, *forstrat!*
> Пребываю в восхищении от общей образованности.
> Благодаря нашим размышлениям удалось обнаружить тех самых дремучих неучей,
> которые улицу [кого/чего] конечно, имени В.А. Жуковск*ого* неправильно отобразили в некоторых источниках.
> Кстати об этом пишет и Я. Майстровой.


 Достопочтимый *Ranke*!

Моя наблюдательность ни в коей мере не коррелирует с моей образованностью, коя, фактически, отсутствует, поелику я чудом получил хотя бы среднее образование.
И по сему, зачастую мне случается бекать, мекать и задавать дурацкие вопросы.
Но, почитаю полезным для себя более задавать всё же вопросы, нежели кивать головой и делать умный вид, совершенно не понимая сути вопроса.

----------


## Ranke

> Моя наблюдательность ни в коей мере не коррелирует с моей образованностью, коя, фактически, отсутствует, поелику я чудом получил хотя бы среднее образование.И по сему, зачастую мне случается бекать, мекать и задавать дурацкие вопросы.Но, почитаю полезным для себя более задавать всё же вопросы, нежели кивать головой и делать умный вид, совершенно не понимая сути вопроса.


 После некоторых Ваших постов, forstrat, хочется принять чего покрепче...
 на историческую тему

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Оставьте в покое мою подругу, она ни при чём к моей реплике о проспекте Гитлера. 
> Возможно, я найду подтверждения моей информации о названии проспекта в войну не только в Вики. Поскольку я не экскурсовод и не копатель истории, то да - и Википедию читаю тоже.


 Уверяю вас, не найдете.

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Вопрос к нашим глубокознающим краеведам. На сколько знаем, при реконструкции (ремонте) Воронцовской Колоннады (или, как там её правильно назвать) шла речь, что из её цокольного помещения идёт подземный ход под склоном на низ, прямо к Приморской улице. Так вот, проезжая и проходя много раз внизу по Приморской улице и видя вот это в подпорной стенке почти под самой Колоннадой, задавался вопросом: а не этот ли это портал нижнего выхода того самого подземного хода? Если так, то внутри на всём протяжении должен быть арочный свод из камней известняка и оборудован лестничный марш. Что там за слоем каменной перемычки? Есть ли хоть призрачный шанс открыть для посетителей или внутри будет вот так в заброшенном виде?

----------


## D0rian

> Вопрос к нашим глубокознающим краеведам. На сколько знаем, при реконструкции (ремонте) Воронцовской Колоннады (или, как там её правильно назвать) шла речь, что из её цокольного помещения идёт подземный ход под склоном на низ, прямо к Приморской улице. Так вот, проезжая и проходя много раз внизу по Приморской улице и видя вот это в подпорной стенке почти под самой Колоннадой, задавался вопросом: а не этот ли это портал нижнего выхода того самого подземного хода? Если так, то внутри на всём протяжении должен быть арочный свод из камней известняка и оборудован лестничный марш. Что там за слоем каменной перемычки? Есть ли хоть призрачный шанс открыть для посетителей или внутри будет вот так в заброшенном виде?


 Бляха, беха, алкоголь)
Да действительно интересно. Но мне кажется, что шанс, что такой проход не засыпан\завален мизерный. Все же склон и во время войны сильно бомбили порт...

----------


## Ranke

Некоторые иллюстрации из книги
"Одесский кадетский корпус за первые
семь лет его существования"
1906г. 







 скачать >>>

----------


## Папанин

Подскажите пожалуйста какой пионерлагерь или санаторий был в советское время на 12 станции БФ адрес между Дачная№28 и Ёлочная№40

----------


## Ranke

> Подскажите пожалуйста какой пионерлагерь или санаторий был в советское время на 12 станции БФ адрес между Дачная№28 и Ёлочная№40


 
Санаторий-профилакторий "Солнышко"
завода "Большевик" ул. Дачная, 28

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Его территория по ныне стоит заброшена, уже такой солидный лесочек там вырос...

----------


## Папанин

> Его территория по ныне стоит заброшена, уже такой солидный лесочек там вырос...


 там уже стройка - это баннер на заборе ))) с сантехником Чаком, он уже в люке...

----------


## San64

©О.Губарь

----------


## doc-men

Пляж Отрада. 1985-1991.



На улицах Одессы (местоположение не установлено). 1985-1991.





*Источник*

----------


## Magribinets

Похоже на Пироговский переулок

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Да, это Пироговский пер.

----------


## Llirik-Nuclok

> Пляж Отрада. 1985-1991.
> 
> 
> 
> На улицах Одессы (местоположение не установлено). 1985-1991.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Я на этих топчанах в 90-е стоооолько пива, вина и прочего всего приятного с девочками выпил -не передать! ))))) Они еще дооолго там стояли, и денег стоили как-то символически

----------


## Richard

> Они еще дооолго там стояли, и денег стоили как-то символически


 Че это символически? 15 копеек, ЕМНИП. Совсем не символически

----------


## arkoh

> Че это символически? 15 копеек, ЕМНИП. Совсем не символически


 Согласен. Сначала было 15 коп. потом 20 коп. По тем временам не так мало: это 1 литр молока  или буханка ржаного хлеба или 4-5 проездов на транспорте или порция пресловутого советского пломбира.

----------


## Richard

Такой вопрос, сомневаюсь очень, что это реально, но все же. В 1982 году кто-то на Одесской киностудии затеял этакий мегапроект - проследить первоклассников от первого похода в школу и до выпускного. Для этого планировалось каждый год снимать один и тот же класс, брать интервью у учащихся и т.п. Волею судеб выбор пал на класс, где училась моя жена, в 57-й школе. Съемки были как в настоящем кино - несколько дней с утра до вечера, с осветительной аппаратурой в классе, с киношными автобусами во дворе и пр. и пр. Судя по тому, что дальше этого дело не пошло, проект зарубили. Как думаете, реально найти отснятый материал?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Такой вопрос, сомневаюсь очень, что это реально, но все же. В 1982 году кто-то на Одесской киностудии затеял этакий мегапроект - проследить первоклассников от первого похода в школу и до выпускного. Для этого планировалось каждый год снимать один и тот же класс, брать интервью у учащихся и т.п. Волею судеб выбор пал на класс, где училась моя жена, в 57-й школе. Съемки были как в настоящем кино - несколько дней с утра до вечера, с осветительной аппаратурой в классе, с киношными автобусами во дворе и пр. и пр. Судя по тому, что дальше этого дело не пошло, проект зарубили. Как думаете, реально найти отснятый материал?


 Вряд ли. Даже копии вышедших фильмов на киностудии отсутствуют. Да и не принадлежат ей вообще. Все что можно там давно выкинули. Разве что если режиссер сохранил у себя рабочие материалы.

----------


## Viktoz

> Такой вопрос, сомневаюсь очень, что это реально, но все же. В 1982 году кто-то на Одесской киностудии затеял этакий мегапроект - проследить первоклассников от первого похода в школу и до выпускного. Для этого планировалось каждый год снимать один и тот же класс, брать интервью у учащихся и т.п. Волею судеб выбор пал на класс, где училась моя жена, в 57-й школе. Съемки были как в настоящем кино - несколько дней с утра до вечера, с осветительной аппаратурой в классе, с киношными автобусами во дворе и пр. и пр. Судя по тому, что дальше этого дело не пошло, проект зарубили. Как думаете, реально найти отснятый материал?


 тут два варианта поиска - или обратиться в   архив Одесской киностудии, или в  архив Укркинохроники (*Украинская студия хроникально-документальных фильмов*) это скорее всего они снимали на базе Одесской киностудии.

а если нет -  то нет...

----------


## Richard

Понятно, что-то подобное я и предполагал  Спасибо всем ответившим.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> тут два варианта поиска - или обратиться в   архив Одесской киностудии, или в  архив Укркинохроники (*Украинская студия хроникально-документальных фильмов*) это скорее всего они снимали на базе Одесской киностудии.
> 
> а если нет -  то нет...


 Давно уже нету никакого архива Одесской киностудии. А документалки она действительно делала на заказ, только знать бы для кого именно.

----------


## TigerS

> Как думаете, реально найти отснятый материал?


 А Вы дерзните )
Вот Евгений енд компани 6 лет потратили на поиски. И нашли )))
Цвет Корриды

----------


## Главный

Город каждый, как человек, имеет лицо, зад и так далее – основное правило, его нормального функционирования, чтобы каждый элемент вонял соответственно своему назначению и не более.

----------


## Киров

Пушкинская угол Жуковского ,времена немецко-румынской оккупации.Остальное здесь.https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313&_nkw=odessa+foto&_sacat=0

----------


## Llirik-Nuclok

> Че это символически? 15 копеек, ЕМНИП. Совсем не символически


 ну какие 15 копеек? Я за 90-е, уже украинские деньги были. В конце 90-х что-то совсем мало было, по тем временам уже новые модные пластиковые ставили с зонтами на некоторых пляжах, а эти были дешевле. Сумму убей бог не помню

----------


## Llirik-Nuclok

> Такой вопрос, сомневаюсь очень, что это реально, но все же. В 1982 году кто-то на Одесской киностудии затеял этакий мегапроект - проследить первоклассников от первого похода в школу и до выпускного. Для этого планировалось каждый год снимать один и тот же класс, брать интервью у учащихся и т.п. Волею судеб выбор пал на класс, где училась моя жена, в 57-й школе. Съемки были как в настоящем кино - несколько дней с утра до вечера, с осветительной аппаратурой в классе, с киношными автобусами во дворе и пр. и пр. Судя по тому, что дальше этого дело не пошло, проект зарубили. Как думаете, реально найти отснятый материал?


 Было дело, искали видео на киностудии, даже 10 лет назад это был дохлый номер - там все утилизировали давно советское. Причем мы искали точное название, зная год выхода и режиссера. А у вас даже проект не вышел, и неизвестно, кто именно снимал.

----------


## Главный

Чтоб Одессу не терять надо человека типа князя Воронцова М.С. воспитать и человека типа графа де-Ришелье пригласить, кроме многого чего ещё.

Семьдесят лет – примерно средний срок жизни человека, под этот срок рассчитывалось практически большинство капитальных строений, что были возведены в Одессе в постсталинский период существования Одессы. 
Если добавить капитальное, и что было построено за приближенно в предыдущий 200-летний период, то не сложно заключить, что без основательного анализа и принятия разумных соответствующих мер и вложений, Одесса, как структурное понятие – потеряет статус индустриального, миллионного по населению города. 
Не следует, видимо, ожидать, что центральные власти в сложившейся в Украине обстановке, будут и смогут выделять определённые средства для сохранения этого статуса, который, видимо, уже частично, или существенно утерян, тем более средства на развитие города.
К чему трёп? Утрата морского транспорта и ЧМП, убедительно доказали и демонстрируют эту позицию. Городу придётся рассчитывать на себя и областной центр. Опираться, главным образом, на транзит, транспортные порты и сельское хозяйство области, восстанавливать пансионатно-санаторную оздоровительность и туристическую пляжность, включая яхтенную составляющую, и транзитную привлекательность не только морского транспорта, для Украины и соседей – главным образом, холодной Прибалтики и постсоветских стран, примерно до Байкала.
Рассчитывать на вложения каких-либо стран, видимо, нельзя.

----------


## Спокойствие

Waldemar Seidel (мальчик в центре, из семьи одесских немцев) и 4 пастора из Трансильвании, во дворе дома по Новосельского 57 ( 1942-1943 г).

Этот же мальчик, на фото с немецкими солдатами.

http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?lyuteranskaya_tserkov

----------


## Спокойствие

Некролог одесскому библиотекарю, детскому писателю- Николаю Гавриловичу Вучетичу (1845-1912 г).



Источник: https://arch.rgdb.ru/xmlui/handle/123456789/38676#page/0/mode/2up

----------


## Киров

Военная история улицы Пушкинской  , напротив дома № 83.На четвёртом фото -румыны ведут одесситов на казнь ...это моё предположение.Думаю оно верно.

----------


## Спокойствие

https://rusneb.ru/catalog/000199_000009_004193309/

----------


## OdGen

Об этих картах в теме писали?

https://mayak.org.ua/news/v-odesse-ocifrovali-starinnye-karty-est-vse-ot-atlasa-blau-do-ajerofotosnimkov-vtoroj-mirovoj/

https://www.facebook.com/odessatruehistory/photos/a.1191462041046213/1346711362187946/?type=3&__tn__=-R

http://odessahistory.net/old-maps

----------


## Magribinets

OdGen, спасибо! Отличное качество. Последняя ссылка, вообще, что-то!

----------


## Спокойствие

Возле спортзала Одесского военного округа.

"Команда боксеров Одесского военного округа, в том числе Риферд Андрей Андреевич (1-й слева)" 1960 г

 Источник:*Отдел по музейной деятельности "Мамонтовский районный краеведческий музей" муниципального бюджетного учреждения культуры "Многофункциональный культурный центр" Мамонтовского района Алтайского края*

----------


## Ranke

Иллюстрации из книги *"Чума в Одессе в 1910г"*
Скачать книгу можно с сайта "Краевед". *
ссылка >>>*

----------


## Спокойствие

Довоенная открытка, с интересным названием улицы.




Источник:*Санкт-Петербургское государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный музей истории Санкт-Петербурга"*

----------


## КакТуська

> Довоенная открытка, с интересным названием улицы...
> 
> Источник:*Санкт-Петербургское государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Государственный музей истории Санкт-Петербурга"*


 Это дом Русова?

----------


## Antique

> Это дом Русова?


 В самом центре дом Либмана, но дом Руссова тоже виден слева.

----------


## Magribinets

Поразительные фото Одесского кадетского корпуса, опубликованные в ЖЖ humus, ссылку дал Андрей Крантов в группе Одесса сквозь годы

https://humus.livejournal.com/737952...GoG9uTY4Egk1lM

----------


## Magribinets

Часть 2
https://humus.livejournal.com/738890...pCoRlA6bR-zs_w

----------


## forstrat

> Поразительные фото Одесского кадетского корпуса, опубликованные в ЖЖ humus, ссылку дал Андрей Крантов в группе Одесса сквозь годы
> 
> https://humus.livejournal.com/737952...GoG9uTY4Egk1lM


 Спасибо, весьма позновательные фотографии, по многим из которых возникают различные вопросы.
Ну, вот, к примеру (вопрос не к вам, а общий, так сказать) - у врача в кабинете присутсвует электорпроводка, но, на столе стоит керосинка. Были перебои с электроснабжением? Или, это подстраховка? Или, экономия? Интересно, что в ту пору было дешевле - лампа накаливания или керосинка? Ну, раз уж пишут, что в столовании приветсвовалась экономия)

----------


## Ranke

> Поразительные фото Одесского кадетского корпуса, опубликованные в ЖЖ humus, ссылку дал Андрей Крантов в группе Одесса сквозь годы
> 
> https://humus.livejournal.com/737952...GoG9uTY4Egk1lM


 25 августа в этой же теме *делал пост*
об этих самых иллюстрациях с ссылкой на
книгу первоисточник. Качайте, читайте, рассматривайте

----------


## Magribinets

Спасибо, forstrat, а меня заинтересовал вопрос, что за обсерватория? И где она располагалась?

----------


## Magribinets

Ranke, спасибо, может Вы прольете свет, что за обсерватория на фото?

----------


## forstrat

> Спасибо, forstrat, а меня заинтересовал вопрос, что за обсерватория? И где она располагалась?


 Ну, обсерватории бывают разные, у вулканологов тоже есть обсерватории, но о них мало кто знает. Так как особой такой сейсмоактивности, и, тем паче, вулканической, в районе Фонтана не наблюдается, то, думаю, это была обычная астрономическая обсерватория. Скорее всего, с простеньким рефрактором, но, для медитационных наблюдений за Луной - вполне достаточно.
Кстати! В 50й школе, где я, якобы, учился, тоже была обсерватория. Представляете? Но, не при совке. Купол есть и по ныне, вроде как.

Информация к размышлению: на экскурсии в обсерваторию, что в парке Шевченко, сотрудники, отвечая на вопрос о судьбе нашего планетария ответили, что, когда помещение вновь передали церкви, то дорогостоющую аппаратуру и экспонаты попы просто раскурочили. Не это ли вандализмъ и мракобесие?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Ну, вот, к примеру (вопрос не к вам, а общий, так сказать) - у врача в кабинете присутсвует электорпроводка, но, на столе стоит керосинка. Были перебои с электроснабжением? Или, это подстраховка? Или, экономия? Интересно, что в ту пору было дешевле - лампа накаливания или керосинка?


  Перебои во все времена были. 
Вот фотография 1955 г, хирурги в нынешней инфекционной больнице на Пастера. На подоконнике две сорокалинейные керосиновые лампы и бутылка с керосином. Когда отключали электричество, оперировали при керосинках.


Но главное,что у врача Кадетского корпуса могло и не быть настольной электрической лампы, а без переносного источника света, ни горло, ни ухо, ни глаз- нормально не посмотришь. Нужен источник света, который врач, офтальмоскопом или лобным рефлектором, отражает в исследуемый орган.

----------


## Главный

Одесса катастрофически теряет квалификацию, Грузия обретает - полмиллиона долларов увела из банка бесследно...

----------


## verda

Вопрос к краеведам: кто-нибудь знает, где похоронен директор Винодельческой станции (ныне Институт Таирова) В. А. Гернет? 
Умер в феврале 1929 года, похоронен за счет государства.

----------


## Dramteatr

Борис Херсонский
1 ч.  · 
Вот что еще исчезло с Привоза -  очереди. А на базаре шестидесятых очереди были. Не такие, как в магазинах, и все же…. Возникали они  спонтанно. Какая-нибудь женщина, имевшая внешность и повадки «хорошей хозяйки» останавливалась у прилавка и покупала, скажем, брынзу. Немедленно еще несколько человек подходили к прилавку, будучи уверенными, что здесь продают товар наивысшего качества. По всем законам массовой психологии очередь росла на глазах, причем рядом продавался точно такой же товар, и у прилавка  не было ни одного человека!  Я никогда не ввязывался  в стояния и смело подходил к прилавку, где очереди не было. Мама меня бы не одобрила. Отправляя меня на базар, мама всегда давала строгий наказ: пристроиться к «приличной дамочке» и  покупать только то и только  там, что и где покупает она. Но я в то время больше смотрел на красивых девочек, чем на «приличных дамочек».
Разумеется, прежде чем меня послали  на «Привоз» одного, я проходил курс молодого покупателя под строгим надзором мамы и – куда менее строгим – папы. У мамы, как у многих  одесских хозяек той поры, была привычка, прежде чем сделать покупку, обойти весь ряд, ко всему прицениться, все попробовать, и уйти с базара в полной уверенности, что куплено самое лучшее и по самой низкой  цене. Ох, если бы!
Папа, отправляясь на базар, кроме «легальных денег» имел небольшую (рублей пять) заначку. Это позволяло ему, отчитываясь, удешевлять товар и получать незаслуженную похвалу. Мне кажется, что мама обо всем догадывалась, но позволяла папе играть в эту невинную игру. Нужно ли говорить, что я перенял у отца эту маленькую хитрость?
Особый шик «Привоза» состоял в том, что здесь было можно и нужно торговаться, пробовать, а при покупке товар тебе давали «с походом», то есть накидывали «лишних» пятьдесят грамм, обвесив на сто…
Привычка «пробовать» на «Привозе» легко решала проблему студенческого завтрака – прежде чем купить продукты  можно было напробоваться до отвала. Хуже приходилось нищим и бомжам – этим доставались остатки продуктов, часто уже подпорченных…
Что еще важно – промышленных товаров на Привозе в те времена не было. Была так называемая «встречная» торговля предметами сельскохозяйственного обихода, но это  в маленьких магазинчиках по периметру Привоза.  Да, я ведь помню еще и телеги, подвозившие к базару продукты. Как писал поэт «я видел на улице лошадь живьем». Сегодняшние лошадки гордо проезжают по улицам Одессы, запряженные в туристические кареты. Тяжелым физическим трудом они не занимаются.

----------


## taras

> Об этих картах в теме писали?
> 
> https://mayak.org.ua/news/v-odesse-ocifrovali-starinnye-karty-est-vse-ot-atlasa-blau-do-ajerofotosnimkov-vtoroj-mirovoj/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/odessatruehistory/photos/a.1191462041046213/1346711362187946/?type=3&__tn__=-R
> 
> http://odessahistory.net/old-maps


 

позновательные ссылки, спасибо.

----------


## Киров

Dramteatr,а что,при Совке были бомжи..? Не помню такого.Профессиональные нищие были.

----------


## Richard

> Dramteatr,а что,при Совке были бомжи..? Не помню такого.Профессиональные нищие были.


  Бомжей не было, бичи были

----------


## Спокойствие

> Dramteatr,а что,при Совке были бомжи..? Не помню такого.Профессиональные нищие были.


 


> Бомжей не было, бичи были


 Всякое бывало.





"Следствие ведут Знатоки.Ваше подлинное имя. Дело № 2." 1971 г.

----------


## Киров

https://collections.ushmm.org/search/catalog/irn1000637 Школа еврейской рабочей молодёжи. Интересно ,где происходит съёмка?

----------


## forstrat

> [url]Школа еврейской рабочей молодёжи. Интересно ,где происходит съёмка?


 В Мире Сказок)

----------


## Richard

> https://collections.ushmm.org/search/catalog/irn1000637 Школа еврейской рабочей молодёжи. Интересно ,где происходит съёмка?


 Вот вроде 



> ...был преобразован в Первый Дом Еврейской Рабочей Молодежи им. Октябрьской революции. Так начинался легендарный Еврабмол.
> 
> Сначала он занимал здание еврейского казенного училища на углу Пушкинской и Еврейской улиц, а затем в 1922 перебрался на ул. Еврейскую, 12...


 Базарная, 17

----------


## Antique

> https://collections.ushmm.org/search/catalog/irn1000637 Школа еврейской рабочей молодёжи. Интересно ,где происходит съёмка?


 Базарная, 5




> Вот вроде 
> Базарная, 17


 Тогда тут был не Еврабмол, а 1-я профтехшкола

----------


## vado

*Умер Михаил Жванецкий, король смеха и печальный мудрец*

https://www.bbc.com/russian/news-54833848

----------


## Главный

Мэру Одессы стоит подумать, не откладывая в долгую, каким памятником и где отметить М. Жванецкого.

----------


## forstrat

> Мэру Одессы стоит подумать, не откладывая в долгую, каким памятником и где отметить М. Жванецкого.


  К сожалению, наш ликеро-водочный завод почил в бозе, на барже ставить монумент как то фильтеперцево, и, пока всё непонятно, но эпитафию Михал Михалыч в бытность сочинил себе сам, и она замечательна - На кого ты нас покинул? Мы здесь, а ты - туда, ты туда, а мы - здесь.

----------


## валл

> Мэру Одессы стоит подумать, не откладывая в долгую, каким памятником и где отметить М. Жванецкого.


 Есть бульвар его имени,памятник можно установить там,а насчёт самого памятника,то нужно мне кажется объявить конкурс,а то у нас как правило приглашают Реву,я например сильно не поклонник его творчества,но то моё ИМХО!))

----------


## Melomanka

> ...а то у нас как правило приглашают Реву,я например сильно не поклонник его творчества,но то моё ИМХО!))


  У меня такое же ИМХО)) Все его скульптуры стараюсь обходить стороной, чтоб на глаза даже не попадались, а то сильно портят настроение...

----------


## verda

А на маленьком, в два квартала, бульваре уже два памятника: в начале - Нудельман, в конце - Апельсин. Уже весь ободранный: с него постепенно снимали башенку за башенкой - и ничего! Не восстанавливают! И лепить третий памятник? Будет, как в анекдоте: "То ли этих мыть, то ли новых делать...". Получается, что новых делать легче; и потом опять про них забывать. Вон, на том же бульваре посадили года три назад т.н. Вишневый сад...  С помпой открыли, а потом никто не поливал, не ухаживал Мемориальная табличка осталась, а деревья все посохли или поломаны. Скоро и табличку уберут, чтобы не позориться. Для галочки открывают, а уж ухаживать - извините! Тут работа нужна, а нам за нее не платят; нам лишь бы прокукарекать!

----------


## Dramteatr

> Мэру Одессы стоит подумать, не откладывая в долгую, каким памятником и где отметить М. Жванецкого.


 Бюст на бульваре Жванецкого
вероятность 0,99

----------


## Главный

Если центр без перспективы, значит центру пора куда-то, или городу…  аналогично стране…

----------


## Jaak Logus

Пока что мэр разбирает старинную ограду вокруг Свято-Алексеевского храма. Металлоконструкции подрядчик увозит в неизвестном управлении. Ставится опалубка, заливается бетон, но судя по всему ограждение будет полностью другим.

----------


## Спокойствие

Страница истории медицины Одессы.


_Газета "Южный край" № 5307 19 июня (1 июля) 1896 г_ 

Упомянутый в заметке, доктор Фрикер, это-Евгений Адольфович Фрикер, старший врач Одесской Евангелической больницы.

Подробнее: https://essuir.sumdu.edu.ua/bitstrea...181CC699107842

----------


## Ranke

1923г

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Richard

Удивительно  как все-таки действует коронавирус  Жванецкого похоронить в Одессе не смогли - карантин. А Виктюка почему-то можно во Львов перевезти

----------


## Ranke

Валерий Чкалов в Одессе (лето 1930г)

 
* "Батя" - Иван Панфилович Антошин

Книга "Великий летчик нашего времени" (1939 год) 
*читать >>>*

----------


## Ranke

улица Черноморского казачества, 72/1

 начало XX века

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

----------


## Antique

> Одесса 41-43:
> 
> Вложение 13429055


  ул. Лазарева

----------


## Antique

> улица Черноморского казачества, 72/1
> 
>  начало XX века


 А как вы датировали 1904 годом? В кадре видно все три участка Гена, но приобрёл он их последовательно. В начале 1902 надстраивал скорее всего средний корпус, а одноэтажный куплен Геном ближе к концу 1902 года. То есть по снимку можно сказать, что он в пределах 1902 года сделан, может и позже. Я точно не знаю, когда надстроили крайнее правое здание. На снимке окна заколочены, может Ген им ещё не владеет.

----------


## Ranke

> А как вы датировали 1904 годом? В кадре видно все три участка Гена, но приобрёл он их последовательно. В начале 1902 надстраивал скорее всего средний корпус, а одноэтажный куплен Геном ближе к концу 1902 года. То есть по снимку можно сказать, что он в пределах 1902 года сделан, может и позже. Я точно не знаю, когда надстроили крайнее правое здание. На снимке окна заколочены, может Ген им ещё не владеет.


 Датировал источником. Там конкретика - 1904 год, а значит кадр никак позже этой даты быть не может, но может быть сделан и ранее. К примеру 1903, 1902... Хотя есть сомнения, т.к. материал приурочен к почетной дате, а значит актуальность фото была более чем к месту. Тоже сравнивал с известными рекламными изображениями. Не пришел к единому мнению, что привязка к совр. адресу Черноморского казачества 72/1 точна. Читал Ваши записи, что корпуса перестраивались/надстраивались. На почту Вам вышлю доп. информацию.



Посмотрел по картам. Примечательный объект - труба.
На АФС за 1944г основное здание (с надписью И.И. Генъ) сохранилось и труба хорошо по тени за ним определяется.
И сейчас по крыше здание хорошо определяется в проекции Солонцеватого пер. (в то время этот переулок носил название Песочный). Хотя само здание/корпус по Черноморскому Казачеству, 72/1 (в то время адрес ул. Московская, 116)

----------


## Спокойствие

Таможенная площадь 1 к.1
70-80-е гг.



Из собрания: * Федеральное бюджетное учреждение "Музей морского флота"*

----------


## exse

Одесса 22.10.41:

----------


## doc-men

> Одесса 22.10.41:
> 
> Вложение 13429835


 Отзеркалено?

----------


## Antique

> Отзеркалено?


 Нет. Правее пушки - два дома ЮЗЖД а на горизонте - хлебный амбар на Карантинном молу.

----------


## exse

Одесса май 1942:

----------


## Sergey_L

Справа аптека Гаевского

----------


## Magribinets

Петиція проти зносу дому А. Шнель, типографії Е.И.Фесенко.
https://petition.kmu.gov.ua/kmu/Petition/View/3769?fbclid=IwAR1PZqmxBvxSBvURxQK_6P3F23sXzfgEvX1j  lujvXi9CNfAWONxgJevuuSM

----------


## Ranke

31/08/1918

17/09/1918

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Спокойствие

Заметка из журнала "Автомобилист" № 23 декабрь 1914 г

----------


## myspring73

Подскажите точный адрес дома "Кондитерской Абрикосова" на Дерибасовской?

----------


## Ranke

> Подскажите точный адрес дома "Кондитерской Абрикосова" на Дерибасовской?


 ул. Дерибасовская, 17 / ул. Екатерининская, 16

----------


## Ranke

*Фабрика обоев братьев Тарнополь*
ул. Комитетская, 18

Искал информация (изображение) трубы, которая была при фабрике.
Удалось обнаружить на обложке каталога предприятия. 

 

 >>>

----------


## Ranke

Примерно один период.
Гравюры подписаны первой
половиной 1830-х. Обозначил месторасположение групп
лиц изображенных на противоположных ракурсах.

 <1834<|>1832>

----------


## Ranke

Подпись к фотокарточкам гласит
"Разбитые немецкие самолеты на аэродроме в Одессе"
М. Редкин, 1944г





Это где с такими строениями и зданиями? Наш "Школьный"?

----------


## Greenya

На первом фото большое здание мне показалось похожим на Черноморского казачества 80. Да и просматриваются трамвайные столбы перед этим домом. 
Сейчас это здание почти полностью скрыто деревьями.
Может и не оно, но похожее.

----------


## Antique

> На первом фото большое здание мне показалось похожим на Черноморского казачества 80. Да и просматриваются трамвайные столбы перед этим домом. 
> Сейчас это здание почти полностью скрыто деревьями.
> Может и не оно, но похожее.


 Сорее всего оно. Это холодильник на мясокомбинате.

----------


## Ranke

> На первом фото большое здание мне показалось похожим на Черноморского казачества 80. Да и просматриваются трамвайные столбы перед этим домом. 
> Сейчас это здание почти полностью скрыто деревьями.
> Может и не оно, но похожее.


 


> Сорее всего оно. Это холодильник на мясокомбинате.


  1944


 2018


 1926

Спасибо! Да, место определено верно.
Самолетики, надо полагать, к транспортировке по ЖД готовили.

----------


## Ranke

Где народ митинговал 18 октября 1905г?!

----------


## Спокойствие

> Иллюстрации из книги *"Чума в Одессе в 1910г"*
> Скачать книгу можно с сайта "Краевед". *
> ссылка >>>*


 Ещё одна книга на эту тему, написанная по горячим следам, в 1910 г.
Библиотека Витебского государственного медицинского университета.


https://elib.vsmu.by/handle/123/22239

----------


## Спокойствие

Источник:* Федеральное государственное бюджетное учреждение "Центральный музей связи имени А.С. Попова"* 

1)Дом отдыха работников связи в Одессе. 

Фонтанская дорога 165   https://domofoto.ru/object/33935/



2) Библиотека в санатории Народного Комиссариата Почт и Телеграфов в Одессе. 1924 г


3) Умывальная комната в Санатории Народного Комиссариата Почт и Телеграфов в Одессе 1924 г


4)Группа отдыхающих в Санатории Народного Комиссариата Почт и Телеграфов в Одессе. 1924 г


5) Группа работников связи на отдыхе в санатории Народного Комиссариата Почт и Телеграфов в Одессе.1924 г

----------


## Спокойствие

5)  Терраса в Санатории Народного Комиссариата Почт и Телеграфов в Одессе. 1924 г


6)Дом отдыха работников связи в Одессе. 1923 г


7)Отдыхающие в санатории Наркомата Почт и Телеграфов в Одессе.


8)Осмотр в больнице санатория Народного Комиссариата Почт и Телеграфов в Одессе.1926 г

----------


## Спокойствие

Подробнее о санатории: 
http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/?dom_otdykha_udarnik

9)Вход на территорию санатория "Ударник"


10)Отдыхающие работники связи около Оперного театра в Одессе. 1950 г


11) Отдыхающие работники связи за игрой в шахматы в Доме отдыха в Одессе. 1950 г


12) Отдыхающие работники связи около Потемкинской лестницы в Одессе.1950 г


13) Территория Дома отдыха в Одессе.1950 г

----------


## OdGen

Большое спасибо за эти фотографии !!!

----------


## doc-men

Автор фото просит помощи в идентификации местоположения.

----------


## Viacheslaw

Перекопской дивизии, 118

----------


## forstrat

> Перекопской дивизии, 118


 Я, как бы, тоже так подумал. Больно похоже место, да и стекляшка на том месте помниться. Но, по ходу, она помнится, но вот не такая. И какой то силуэт вроде как многоэтажки на дальнем плане, или что это за чертовщина ещё? 
И вот это вот старая ТП (в хорошем смысле)))



Будка должна быть видна при таком ракурсе на фото.

----------


## Viacheslaw

C сайта odessatrolley, 2005 год

----------


## Viktor 7

Очень ,как на мой взгляд, интересное письмо. И всё про Одессу. Как раз середина финской войны. Сложное для всех время.  Интересно почитать и осмыслить...
Не всё к сожалению ,в виду почерка ,получается прочитать... Страница 1, 2.

----------


## forstrat

> C сайта odessatrolley, 2005 год


 Ну так да, весьма похоже.
Стекляшку дивно преобразовали, а вот что с задним планом - я всё равно не пойму. 
Можно сделать вывод, что многие фотографии несколько обманчивы)

----------


## Viktor 7

Страница 3,4

----------


## exse

Одесса 41-43:

----------


## exse

Середина 30-х:

----------


## doc-men

Уже и не помню, выкладывалось ли здесь такое фото с изображением дома Асвадурова.

----------


## Спокойствие

Подробнее,об истории библиотеки Одесского университета им. Мечникова, можно прочесть в книге Шестерикова П.С  "Постановка библиотечного дела в университетских и некоторых других библиотеках России"
на сайте Русского географического общества.

https://elib.rgo.ru/handle/123456789/218245

----------


## Спокойствие

Амбуланс Красного Креста в порту.



Из книги:Карант Г.Н. Одесса, ее окрестности и курорты : Ил. путеводитель Г. Каранта. - Изд. год 2-й. - Одесса : Г.Н. Карант, 1900. - 240, 96, 12, [8] с.

https://elib.rgo.ru/handle/123456789/227863

----------


## Спокойствие

> Иллюстрации из книги *"Чума в Одессе в 1910г"*
> Скачать книгу можно с сайта "Краевед". *
> ссылка >>>*


 


> Ещё одна книга на эту тему, написанная по горячим следам, в 1910 г.
> Библиотека Витебского государственного медицинского университета.
> 
> https://elib.vsmu.by/handle/123/22239


 Крысоистребители на Новом молу.  


Из книги: Чума в Одессе : Ист. и эпидемиол. исслед. / Сост. д-ра мед. В.А. Белиловский и Н.Ф. Гамалея, по распоряжению г. одес. градонач. ген.-майора гр. Шувалова. Т. [1]-2. - Одесса : тип. Акц. Южно-рус. о-ва печ. дела, 1903-1904. - 2 т.; 25. [История одесской чумы / (Сост. д-р В. Белиловский). - 1903. - VI, [2], 176, 39 с., 15 л. ил., карт. 

https://elib.rgo.ru/safe-view/123456...kuIENodW0ucGRm

----------


## exse

Одесса 1943:

----------


## forstrat

> Одесса 1943:


 Замечательно!
Первое фото - прямо фотопроба к Собачьему сердцу

А что это за гиперболоид на второй фотографии, с представителями подводного животного мира, группкой мелких чертей и вращательной рукояткой с боку? Ни кто не сделает милость, не просветит?

----------


## Киров

Мясорубка стоит вверх ногами...в детстве мама часто делала котлеты...приходилось крутить рукоять...с тех пор я слово "мясорубка" не люблю.

----------


## forstrat

> Мясорубка стоит вверх ногами...в детстве мама часто делала котлеты...приходилось крутить рукоять...с тех пор я слово "мясорубка" не люблю.


 Точно! Спасибо! Теперь до меня дошло, что рядом - это стопки неких глечиков. А так почему то казалось, что это цельная безумная инсталяция.

----------


## Antique

На втором снимке непонятное место. Дом с куполом очень высокий, в пять этажей. Одесса ли?

----------


## OdGen

Ушел 2020 год, принесший столько горя и несчастий. Но я хочу написать не о нем, а о событиях столетней давности, произошедших в 1920 году. Помните, как пел герой Харатьяна Володя Патрикеев в «Зеленом фургоне», события которого имено тогда и происходят:

_Двадцатый год, двадцатый год -
Пора надежд, пора невзгод,
Двадцатый год, двадцатый год -
Крест-накрест прошлое клинком,
Крест-накрест прошлое клинком,
Крест-накрест прошлое клинком -
Перечеркнет!_

Мы знаем о нашей истории не так много, а часто - и совсем мало. Месяц назад уважаемый пользователь форума *Ranke* выложил статью из старой газеты за 1923 год под названием _«Лицо Одессы»:
«На углу улиц Карла Маркса и Лассаля (молодежь уже начинает забывать, что в Одессе когда-то были Екатерининская и Дерибасовская) - ярким пятном, брошенным в будничность движения, выделяются столики с цветами.
<…>
Еще три  года тому назад - только два года (так в источнике - авт.) - здесь лежали умирающие от голода люди и завернувшись в отрепья одеял, кричали:
- Я  голодный. Кушать хочу. Я го-о-о-лодный.
А теперь цветы и наряды и стройго (так в источнике - авт.) проходящие колонны щеголевато одетых красноармейцев и военморов.
<…>
Так красная новая Одесса медленно вытравливает отрицательные черты презираемого «одессизма».
<…>_
Я хочу вспомнить представителей той, ушедшей и малоизвестной нам Одессы, чьи биографии и фото не публикуют ныне в альманахах и журналах, их можно найти лишь в старых альбомах, откуда они зачастую, став ненужными, попадают на аукционы по продаже фото.
Давайте  вспомниим этих одесситов. Кто-то был призван на фронты Великой (первой мировой) войны и уже не смог сюда вернуться, другие с боями оставили город в январе-феврале 1920 года, пытаясь пробиться с отрядами офицеров, кадет и беженцев в Румынию, пережив трагедию Канделя. Кто-то вынужден был навсегда оставить город, другие же остались здесь, не имея возможности покинуть город.

Одна эпоха сменила другую, и сколько раз это еще повторится!

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

Присоединюсь...

----------


## forstrat

> Скажите, я вот по новостям смотрел о затонувшем корабле Делфи, как там решили? Море после него хоть как-то почистили?


 Решили, что зря убрали - с ним было колоритнее и красивее. Но, место там намоленное, не он первый, не он и последний.

Море помыли сверху, дно позаметали, вроде, на вид, как и было. Вода, правда, стала жидковатая, а так норм.

----------


## Dramteatr

мидии теперь там с привкусом мазута.
не ловите мидии на Дельфине, умоляю.

----------


## Спокойствие

Одесский государственный дермато-венерологический институт им. Е. С. Главче
Улица Нежинская 77-79
Фотографии из сборника трудов клиники (1927 г)



Основатель института.






Источник:*Федеральная электронная медицинская библиотека*  ( РФ).

----------


## Ranke

Одно из самых старых и известных зданий нашего города.
https://domofoto.ru/object/9115/

----------


## Antique

"*Школа плавання добровільного спортивного товариства "Водник" в Одесі*. На території парку культури і відпочинку Ворошилівського району (кол. Дюківський сад) архітектурно-планувальна майстерня АПУ м. Одеси запроєктувала водну станцію з школою плавання добровільного спортивного товариства "Водник".
Зараз в парку вже 2 ставки, з'єднані між собою каналом. За проектом архітекторів Е. С. Баумштейн і Т. Г. Шарнопольського для влаштування школи плавання прорізується ще один канал і на утвореному таким чином острові споруджується школа плавання. Будівля школи своїм головним фасадом з вишками звернена до магістралі ім. Фрунзе, яка за планом реконструкції міста значно розширюється.
План школи передбачає ряд приміщень — роздівалок, каюткампаній, червоного кутка, інструкторських, судейської, кімнати лікаря з масажною, трансляційного вузла, інвентарних, ресторана на даху і т. д.
На відкритій галереї запроектовані тераси, з яких видно ставки і зелені масиви парку.
В каналі будуть влаштовані три басейни: учбово–тренувальний на 5 лінійок, демонстраційний на 8 лінійок і басейн з десятиметровою вишкою для стрибків у воду.
Вздовж басейнів, біля підніжжя терас, запроектовані трибуни на 1500 місць.
Острів з школою плавання з'єднаний містками з іншими частинами парку.
На поверхні двох ставків, які прилягають до басейнів, влаштовуються причали для шлюпочного катання і навчання греблі.
На малих островках розміщуються маяки і пункти "Осводу".
Робота школи розрахована на використання її також і зимою (каток і ковзання на лижах).
Територія школи максимально озеленюється і органічно пов'язується з ансамблем паркових споруд. Школа буде збудвана в 1940 р." [Хроніка // Архітектура Радянської України, 1940, № 4].

----------


## forstrat

> "*Школа плавання добровільного спортивного товариства "Водник" в Одесі*.


 Вызывает интерес вот ещё такой разрез-
Плавать брасом было нужно вместе с жабой, али без?

Я бы в ту болотяку в жизни бы не полез. Разве что, за какой то головокружительный призовой фонд.

Это же ж надо было вычистить все пруды, сделать какое то вменяемое дно и бортики, установку очистки и рециркуляции воды соорудить. И ещё как то бороться с попадающей из окрестного парка в водоём органикой в виде падающих листьев, какающих птичек и кончающих жизнь методом самоутопления, ежей.

Режим работы сего учреждения тоже вызывает смутные сомнения.
Для того, чтобы учиться плаванью, а не закаляться, вода прогреется не ранее мая. Ну а для катания на коньках нужно ждать декабря (ну, может, ноября, при довольно суровых зимах сороковых)
Работа тренеров выглядит очень сезонной, или же, в их квалификацию должно входить не только умение обучать плаванию, но, и конькам, а так же дворницкая закалка на демисезонье.

----------


## Antique

> Вызывает интерес вот ещё такой разрез-
> Плавать брасом было нужно вместе с жабой, али без?
> 
> Я бы в ту болотяку в жизни бы не полез. Разве что, за какой то головокружительный призовой фонд.
> 
> Это же ж надо было вычистить все пруды, сделать какое то вменяемое дно и бортики, установку очистки и рециркуляции воды соорудить. И ещё как то бороться с попадающей из окрестного парка в водоём органикой в виде падающих листьев, какающих птичек и кончающих жизнь методом самоутопления, ежей.
> 
> Режим работы сего учреждения тоже вызывает смутные сомнения.
> Для того, чтобы учиться плаванью, а не закаляться, вода прогреется не ранее мая. Ну а для катания на коньках нужно ждать декабря (ну, может, ноября, при довольно суровых зимах сороковых)
> Работа тренеров выглядит очень сезонной, или же, в их квалификацию должно входить не только умение обучать плаванию, но, и конькам, а так же дворницкая закалка на демисезонье.


 Тогда всё это было новым. Пруды кажется в советское время появились. Но всё равно, несмотря на планы, смогли там только сделать бассейн без всех этих красот вроде здания на острове и т. д.

----------


## doc-men

Главное машинное здание Одесского городского водопровода. 1904-1905 гг.

Работники Управления водопроводом, члены Городского самоуправления Одессы и рабочие во время молебна 9 мая, в день святого Николая. 1901-1903


Михайловский женский монастырь. 1899

И ещё много фотографий порта, одесситов и памятников  https://humus.livejournal.com/7548092.html

----------


## doc-men

Новая порция 
https://humus.livejournal.com/7550077.html

----------


## Kamin

Поздравляю всех со Старым Новым годом! Удачи и здоровья. Есть интересный вопрос- где в Одессе был Лошадинный пляж?

----------


## xSerega

411я батарея сейчас.
https://youtu.be/5WeK8u0QTrE

----------


## doc-men

Изыскаяния Yangur: https://yangur.livejournal.com/494897.html

----------


## Спокойствие



----------


## Спокойствие

Первоначальный вид храма Воскресения Христова, построенной тайным советником князем Александром Скарлатовичем Стурдзой, над могилой его сестры, графини Роксандры Эдлинг.
https://domofoto.ru/object/7183/



Источник: http://odnb.odessa.ua/rarities/item/16

----------


## Richard



----------


## Ranke

ул. Ришельевская
фото с каланчи

 1890-е

----------


## vado

Одесса,которую мы не должны потерять!

----------


## Ranke

Сказали, что Одесса.

----------


## exse

Одеса 1941:


Одесса и(или) Днепропетровск?:

----------


## Antique

На двух последних двух точно Днепровский вокзал.

----------


## Dramteatr

Сносят общежитие Пищевой академии  на Канатной
Кстати, это жилье для студентов несёт несло культурную ценность: построено в 1930-х в стиле конструктивизма.

----------


## Busin-ka

> Сносят общежитие Пищевой академии  на Канатной
> Кстати, это жилье для студентов несёт несло культурную ценность: построено в 1930-х в стиле конструктивизма.


 Какие гады! Очередному новострою мешает?

----------


## Antique

> Какие гады! Очередному новострою мешает?


 Да, Будова строит Mandarin.art. О будущем сносе я писал на Facebook. То есть многие знали, но тут никто ничего не смог сделать.

----------


## Magribinets

Интересно, какие причины остановят застройку центра и фонтана многоэтажками и как будет выглядеть Одесса после окончания этого процесса?

----------


## Antique

> Интересно, какие причины остановят застройку центра и фонтана многоэтажками и как будет выглядеть Одесса после окончания этого процесса?


  возможно, что никакие

----------


## Richard

> Сносят общежитие Пищевой академии  на Канатной
> Кстати, это жилье для студентов несёт несло культурную ценность: построено в 1930-х в стиле конструктивизма.


 А каким образом ректор пищевой академии распродает земли вуза? Я смотрю, он уже часть своего спорткомплекса продал под застройку, теперь общагу. Разве это не контролируется государством?

----------


## doc-men

Отчуждение имущества и земли у государственных учебных заведений до последнего времени было невозможно согласно законодательству. Однако в исключительных случаях по согласованию с Киевом это было возможным и реализовывалось. Кто-то через Киев, кто-то через решения судов.
 В новых редакциях законов это стало вполне возможным и по упрощенной процедуре.

----------


## San64

Потеряли уже...

----------


## Kamin

Светлая память Олегу Губарю!

----------


## vado

Да, о покойном либо хорошо, либо ничего...
Следует отметить, что Олег Губарь был известен не только своими познаниями в истории Одессы, но и откровенно имперскими взглядами. Так, он является автором книги с ограниченным тиражом «Заметки ватника» что уже говорит о многом.

----------


## Antique

В начале 2010-х всё хотелось с ним познакомиться, но наступил май 2014 года и всё стало на свои места. С тех пор я держался на расстоянии.

----------


## forstrat

По поводу ухода известного краеведа уже прочёл много всякого. Не склонен верить прямо так на слово, но, общая температура по больнице всё же является неким усреднённым показателем. И говорит она о том, что человек создал себе определённую систему исторического процесса, и воспринимал лишь то, что в неё укладывалось. 
Это распространённая девиация, и, к сожалению, воспринимать серьёзно исследователей с такого рода искажениями - я не считаю возможным.

----------


## Antique

> По поводу ухода известного краеведа уже прочёл много всякого. Не склонен верить прямо так на слово, но, общая температура по больнице всё же является неким усреднённым показателем. И говорит она о том, что человек создал себе определённую систему исторического процесса, и воспринимал лишь то, что в неё укладывалось. 
> Это распространённая девиация, и, к сожалению, воспринимать серьёзно исследователей с такого рода искажениями - я не считаю возможным.


 Есть хорошее, есть и плохое, наверное в равной степени. 

Касательно темы раздела, то его открытия были весьма интересны. В отличие от таких поверхностных краеведов типа Нетребского Губарь работал не со слухами, а с серьёзными материалами, архивами. С теми документами, которые до него не поднимали или поднимали для получения фрагментарных данных. То есть во многом он был пионер. При этом умел интересно рассказывать в своей оригинальной манере. Работал как в познавательном направлении (101 вопрос об Одессе, истории забытых одесситов и т. д.) так и выпускал литературу полезную в большей мере специалистам (Архитектура градостроительства Одессы).

И что самое важное, вот теперь он умер и все эти темы ранней истории Одессы никто больше поднимать не будет в обозримом будущем.

----------


## forstrat

> Есть хорошее, есть и плохое, наверное в равной степени. 
> 
> Касательно темы раздела, то его открытия были весьма интересны. В отличие от таких поверхностных краеведов типа Нетребского Губарь работал не со слухами, а с серьёзными материалами, архивами. С теми документами, которые до него не поднимали или поднимали для получения фрагментарных данных. То есть во многом он был пионер. При этом умел интересно рассказывать в своей оригинальной манере. Работал как в познавательном направлении (101 вопрос об Одессе, истории забытых одесситов и т. д.) так и выпускал литературу полезную в большей мере специалистам (Архитектура градостроительства Одессы).
> 
> И что самое важное, вот теперь он умер и все эти темы ранней истории Одессы никто больше поднимать не будет в обозримом будущем.


 Прочёл о том, что Губарь негативно и предвзято относился к факту наличия поселения Качубей на территории будущего города, и как размышлять и исследовать раннюю историю Одессы в таком резком разрыве -  мне не совсем понятно. Отдаёт слегка "новой хронологией" достопамятных математиков - вот, до, к примеру, XVII века ничего не было и привет!

----------


## Antique

> Прочёл о том, что Губарь негативно и предвзято относился к факту наличия поселения Качубей на территории будущего города, и как размышлять и исследовать раннюю историю Одессы в таком резком разрыве -  мне не совсем понятно. Отдаёт слегка "новой хронологией" достопамятных математиков - вот, до, к примеру, XVII века ничего не было и привет!


 Он исследовал в основном в периоде 1794 — 1830 на  основании сохранившихся документов, то есть какой-то необходимости касаться турецкого Хаджибея не было. Так как строения Хаджибея были снесены до строительства по новому плану, то в документах указанного периода старый Хаджибей и не фигурирует.

По-этому в своих книгах он объективен, так как описывает в действительности происходившее по архивным источникам, как то чума, биографии отдельных жителей, истории домовладений. Всё это действительно было и зафиксировано в соответствующих документах. 

Одно "но" - в отсутствии указания источников во многих книгах, так как они писались для широкого круга лиц, этакого рода популярные издания. Допустим мне в исследованиях иногда хотелось бы взять то же самое дело или изучить план, но в ранних книгах таких отсылок нет. Также в истории градостроительства есть весьма занятные чертежи и планы, которые поданы без указания источников. Я то для 90 процентов чертежей смог выявить соответствующие дела (всё или из 59 фонда или 895), но часть не нашёл, а если говорить о планах местности то тут беда. Вот как по мне, Губарь зная, что имеет проблемы со здоровьем мог бы и указывать источники в полном объёме, совершенно для всех была бы польза. А вот умер же и унёс все свои секреты в могилу, увы.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Отдаёт слегка "новой хронологией" достопамятных математиков - вот, до, к примеру, XVII века ничего не было и привет!


 1852 год



Это то место в Кривой балке, где в советское время была городская свалка.

----------


## forstrat

> Это то место в Кривой балке, где в советское время была городская свалка.


 Возле цементного завода которая?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Возле цементного завода которая?


  Да.

----------


## forstrat

> Да.


 Ну, чего ж там не быть было садам? Там и озеро совсем рядом с крокодилами, понятно, что вода в колодцах должна была иметь место.
Сделать же свалку на месте садов и огородов - это весьма по совковому. А чего они? Вокруг сплошь пустыри, а эти тут растут. Смотри, какие!

(а на свалке этой я в детстве провёл немало времени))

----------


## Спокойствие

> Ну, чего ж там не быть было садам? Там и озеро совсем рядом с крокодилами, понятно, что вода в колодцах должна была иметь место.
> Сделать же свалку на месте садов и огородов - это весьма по совковому. А чего они? Вокруг сплошь пустыри, а эти тут растут. Смотри, какие!


  Я думаю, что там ещё задолго до революции, все деревья высохли.

 Хутор генерал-майора Селихова на карте 1843 года.

----------


## forstrat

> Я думаю, что там ещё задолго до революции, все деревья высохли.
> 
>  Хутор генерал-майора Селихова на карте 1843 года.


 Мэй би. 

Тут интересно другое - на месте полей фильтрации прямо водоём показан. С дамбой, за которой уже что то похожее на поля фильтрации. Интересно, это действительно так имело место быть, и Хаджибей почти двести лет назад был ближе к морю?

----------


## Ranke

> 1852 год
> 
> 
> Это то место в Кривой балке, где в советское время была городская свалка.


 
Несколько месяцев назад на ФБ приводил эту заметку и демонстрировал такую графику:



Здесь ещё одна интересная параллель истории...
Своим первым владельцем "совет. городская свалка" связана с частью терр. совр. парка "Победы".

----------


## forstrat

> Несколько месяцев назад на ФБ...


 А можно ссылку на страницу в ФБ, где всё это приводится, плиз? А то то тут, то там - а мы такие это в фейсбуке показывали, а мы обсуждали... где, кто показывал интересные картинки - не понятно.

----------


## Ranke

> А можно ссылку на страницу в ФБ, где всё это приводится, плиз? А то то тут, то там - а мы такие это в фейсбуке показывали, а мы обсуждали... где, кто показывал интересные картинки - не понятно.


 Ссылка на сообщение (комментарии) в ФБ (пост пользователя от 12/07/2020).

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Мэй би. 
> 
> Тут интересно другое - на месте полей фильтрации прямо водоём показан. С дамбой, за которой уже что то похожее на поля фильтрации. Интересно, это действительно так имело место быть, и Хаджибей почти двести лет назад был ближе к морю?


 А как же. А откуда взялось название Лиманчик. Лиман постепенно отходил от моря, оставляя после себя небольшие лужицы, которые называли Лиманчиками. И на плане не дамба - это черта порто-франко.

----------


## Ranke

Вот вам и параллель истории.
Интересно, что там со сценарием и что они наснимают такого 


Есть материал, что одна из баз во время ВОВ зоосада находилась в Кривой балке.
И было ходатайство к местной власти о расширении её до 16 га.
Это район так называемого Бабичева пруда.

----------


## Ranke

Что там с застройщиками? Кто им названия выдумывает для их нофых ж/к с "привязкой" к истории местности. Думаешь, что живешь в домах Тработти, а на самом деле в апартаментах "Цацкин Хаус"



 1915г

 Висковский, 1910г (фрагмент)

Базовая информация находится достаточно легко:
Домофото 

Где располагались участки А. Тработти, думаю, показывать нет нужды.

----------


## forstrat

> Что там с застройщиками? Кто им названия выдумывает для их нофых ж/к с "привязкой" к истории местности. Думаешь, что живешь в домах Тработти, а на самом деле в апартаментах "Цацкин Хаус"


 Хех! 
Цацкин Хаус - это хорошо!
Но, позволю себе развернуть мысль.
Так как там где то неподалёку пробегал с самолётиком в руках некто Анатра, то называться это целиком должно Анатраменты Цацкенхаузен (если вы понимаете, о чём я))

----------


## Ranke

> (если вы понимаете, о чём я)


  Участки Анатра и Дунина
уже под Кадорром. Собственно 
территория быв. санатория "Россия"

----------


## forstrat

> Участки Анатра и Дунина
> уже под Кадорром. Собственно 
> территория быв. санатория "Россия"


 Я вообще про Цацкенхаузен, но спасибо, поправил свою ошибку памяти по поводу фамилии самолётчика.

----------


## forstrat

Как то прямо удивительно, но мордокнига мне сегодня напомнила, что ровно пять лет назад я как раз шастал по территории бывшего санатория Украина. Картинки!

----------


## forstrat

> 1852 год
> 
> 
> 
> Это то место в Кривой балке, где в советское время была городская свалка.


 Побывал на этом месте с оказией. Всё так же душевно, как и тридцать лет назад, практически.
Так как, если у вас нет самоходной телеги или палок для скандинавской ходьбы, то попасть туда не столь уж просто, особенно, в рамках праздного любопытства - предлагаю вашему вниманию несколько высокохудожественных фоток и коротенькое видеоэссе.
(Честно говоря, турецким пашой и его садами там и не пахнет ныне. Никогда бы не сказал))

----------


## vado

У одной из скульптур на фасаде дома Руссова, дом который недавно отремонтировали за тучу денег на секундочку, отвалилось лицо! Теперь все знают, что у каменных ребят на фасаде в голове... пластиковый пузырь от пиваса! В общем, ничего нового — живем же в эпоху рукожопов!

----------


## Jaak Logus

> У одной из скульптур на фасаде дома Руссова, дом который недавно отремонтировали за тучу денег на секундочку, отвалилось лицо! Теперь все знают, что у каменных ребят на фасаде в голове... пластиковый пузырь от пиваса! В общем, ничего нового — живем же в эпоху рукожопов!


 Нужно срочно вскрыть остальные скульптурыі и при наличии в них пузырей наказать подрядчика!

----------


## forstrat

> Нужно срочно вскрыть остальные скульптурыі и при наличии в них пузырей наказать подрядчика!


 Я по фото не очень могу понять, как и из чего это изготовлено.

Но на пенопласт, покрытый акрилом или полиуретаном - не очень похоже, да и спецом вырезать отверстие, чтоб вставить в него бутылку - никто не станет.

Гипс? Гипс дорогой достаточно ,и так вот, на баклашках - можно нехило сэкономить, так что, она там не одна такая, если вдруг, думаю. 
Адгезия к полиэтилену слабая, эта физиономия держалась лишь на тонком кольце головы, так что результат на лицо))

----------


## Ranke

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!

Первые дни свободной Одессы:


станция Сортировочная


мельница Вейнштейна

----------


## doc-men

Вчера фото Сортировочной в заметно лучшем качестве попадалось на  Ebay. Сегодня его там уже не нашёл, только в коллаже.

----------


## doc-men

Странно, но в кэше осталось.

----------


## Antique

> С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!
> 
> Первые дни свободной Одессы:
> 
> 
> станция Сортировочная


 Склады больше напоминают Одесса—Порт

----------


## Ranke

> Склады больше напоминают Одесса—Порт


 Написал по подписи к снимку. Сам на АФС ракурс именно из-за этих складов определить не удалось.
Если порт, то может кто поставит точную метку.

----------


## Antique

> Написал по подписи к снимку. Сам на АФС ракурс именно из-за этих складов определить не удалось.
> Если порт, то может кто поставит точную метку.


 Примерно в этом направлении снято. И у меня такое ощущение, что крайнее слева здание сохранилось. Я с Морвокзала видел нечто подобное по архитектуре.

----------


## Antique

Ах да, вот же оно:

----------


## forstrat

> И у меня такое ощущение, что крайнее слева здание сохранилось. Я с Морвокзала видел нечто подобное по архитектуре.


 Судя по нижеприведённым фотографиям, сохранилось не только здание, но и состав.

----------


## Ranke

> Ах да, вот же оно:


 Спасибо! Теперь все стало на свои места.
Над этим местом пролетал самолетик год спустя.

----------


## Ranke

Известный кадр.
Автор: специальный военный корреспондент "Известий"
Самарий Михайлович Гурарий

 печать: 13/04/1944

----------


## Ranke



----------


## forstrat

Побывал вчера на Жеваховой горе. 
Возникло пару вопросов к нашим докам.
А именно: по какой причине на плато такой сложносочинённый рельеф? На карьеры как то не тянет. Слабовато для промышленной добычи той же глины, например. А выхода ракушняка на поверхность как то не приметил. Его даже на дне всех этих различный депрессий не заметно.
И второй вопрос - по какой причине на горе нет застройки? (один домик из былого, на сколько я помню - и всё).  Если такой рельеф там был всегда - тогда понятно, а если нет - не совсем пока ясно.

----------


## Ranke

> Эх, сюда бы до сноса тех зданий неплохо было бы попасть. Там на заводе Беллино-Фендерих были исторические корпуса во дворе. Я хотел попытать счастья, но как то ноги увели, а потом уже смеркалось.


 

Что-то мне подсказывает, что дальние трубы это может быть территория мыловаренного завода Санценбахера. Надпись с его фамилией на торце здания по Приморской, 49 частично была вскрыта при разборке в 2019 году одного из заводских корпусов.

----------


## Ranke

> Побывал вчера на Жеваховой горе. 
> 
> А именно: по какой причине на плато такой сложносочинённый рельеф? На карьеры как то не тянет. Слабовато для промышленной добычи той же глины, например. А выхода ракушняка на поверхность как то не приметил. Его даже на дне всех этих различный депрессий не заметно.
> И второй вопрос - по какой причине на горе нет застройки? (один домик из былого, на сколько я помню - и всё).  Если такой рельеф там был всегда - тогда понятно, а если нет - не совсем пока ясно.


 Работали над созданием такого ландшафта горы долго и упорно. Начиная еще с 1890-х и не останавливаясь. Поначалу труд, конечно, был ручным и объемы не такими большими.  Было одним из известных восьми городских мест производства кирпича. Качество материала (глина) было высокое. Запросы на строительный камень подталкивали рост предложений посредством производства. Несколько заводов: большой и поменьше. Сотни рабочих. Владельцев и названий с полтора десятка.

На фБ рассказывал за тамошние каменоломни. Одна из них точно была (и есть) владельческой. Есть и более поздние (1930-е). Наверняка остались неизученные участки, которые пребывают в неудовлетворительном состоянии. Поэтому место это промышленное. Камень ломали и тут же осуществляли добычу глины с последующим обжигом.

 





Многоэтажная застройка в плане была.

* П.А. Цюрупа - председатель горисполкома.

----------


## forstrat

*Ranke*, спасибо за ответ!

Высокое качество глины... Жевахова и Шкодова горы - это же, по сути, просто местный уровень Причерноморской низменности, возвышающийся над уровнем промывших эту низменность эстуариев. Так что, думаю, такой глины должно быть довольно много и в других местах, так эти возвышенности ничем особым геологически не должны отличаться от прочих участков.
Может, ковырялись в горе скорее по экономическим причинам? Дешевизна участков под разработку в не очень привлекательном месте при относительной близости к городу?

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

> Побывал вчера на Жеваховой горе. 
> Возникло пару вопросов к нашим докам.
> А именно: по какой причине на плато такой сложносочинённый рельеф? На карьеры как то не тянет. Слабовато для промышленной добычи той же глины, например. А выхода ракушняка на поверхность как то не приметил. Его даже на дне всех этих различный депрессий не заметно.
> И второй вопрос - по какой причине на горе нет застройки? (один домик из былого, на сколько я помню - и всё).  Если такой рельеф там был всегда - тогда понятно, а если нет - не совсем пока ясно.


 Весь рельеф верхней части Жеваховой горы - это результат работы кирпичного завода в 70-80-90е годы. 
До года 1975го, южная часть плато была ровная как стол.  Граница карьеров проходила чуть южнее одинокого домика. Там  же, на плоском месте снимали эпизоды фильма “Хуторок в степи”.   Карьер добрался до скифского поселения  (южный склон), в начале - средине 90х. То место, где находится сейчас авторынок - это карьеры - 1980х. Только центр горы, как раз напротив кирпичного завода - разрабатывали ранее.

Входы в катакомбы Жеваховой горы находились на склонах. Все что было на верхнем плато - это провалы, которые со временем занесло глиной. Недалеко от переезда по улице Лиманной находились катакомбные жилища, которые рухнули где-то в 90е. 

В 1910е годы, на горе начали строить дачный городок. То строение, которое стоит одиноко посреди горы, построил владелец гостиницы Бристоль. Основная масса “дачников” успела построить только фундаменты. Случилась революция, домик на горе, достался в наследство гувернантке, а всё остальное растащили окресные жители. Там метров двести южнее домика, есть кирпичный фундамент водонапорной башни.

На Жеваховой горе ничего не строили по причине оползней. Практически все дачи Куяльника были уничтожены именно оползнями. Если ехать в сторону Куяльника по Лиманной, метров через 200 от переезда, слева, виден оползень. Для того чтобы строить многоэтажки, надо было бы укреплять гору по периметру. Плюс еще и катакомбы. Плюс работа кирпчного завода. Его тоже надо было куда-то девать. А кирпича в стране не хватало, даже такого хренового, как делал одесский кирпичный.

----------


## Ranke

от сюда

Это ведь Де-Азарта (ул. Торговая, 2)

----------


## forstrat

Как то, честно говоря, архитектура разная. Ну, то что видно на картинках, по крайней мере. А схожую круглую башенку я смутно где то видел... в каком то санатории, что ли...

----------


## Ranke

> Как то, честно говоря, архитектура разная. Ну, то что видно на картинках, по крайней мере. А схожую круглую башенку я смутно где то видел... в каком то санатории, что ли...


 Французский бульвар, 40. Сличайте.

----------


## Magribinets

А не може это быть Троицкая 1?

----------


## Ranke

"... Сейчас на ремонт водопроводной сети ассигновано 50 миллиардов рублей. Надо надеяться, что водопроводный  бедлам будет изжит в ближайшее время, что на 90 проц. облегчит борьбу с холерой.

Борьба с холерой ведется довольно успешно. Чрезсанком принял все зависящие от него меры.И если эти меры оказались весьма ограничены - не его вина. Им открыт изоляционный госпиталь на 400 коек.

В широком масштабе ведется *антихолерная прививка*. Рабочие на предприятиях охотно идут навстречу этому мероприятию, а интеллигенция и буржуазия всеми видами саботируют. Пастер сказал: "интеллигентный человек не заболеет холерой. Если он заболел, значит он свинья-свиньей." "Свинья-свиньей" оказался не один интеллигент, хотя бы и в том отношении, что уклоняется от прививки. *Система "холерных паспортов"* тоже не запугала многих. На рынке идет продажа "холерных паспортов". Они высоко котируются. Очевидно, этот вид наживы за счет холерной опасности пришелся по вкусу некоторым одесским эскулапам. *Лето, 1922г*"

----------


## Ніколи

Ах, Одесса!
Сегодня случайно попал на экскурсионный ролик по Одессе. И сижу счастливый, как...
Будто окунулся в молодость!
Теперь список моих мечт пополнился... Одессой. И экскурсоводка мне очень понравилась! 
Симпатичная тётечка, которая рассказывала о Потёмкинской (не очень-то) лестнице... 
Приеду, разыщу ее обязательно! Пусть меня экскурсо-водит!
Итак, дела и ностальгия у меня в Киеве...  а "сердце готово к вершине бежать из груди во Львов и Одессу!
Вот, этот ролик:  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2ndseA0VAM&t=12s

----------


## Antique

> Ах, Одесса!
> Сегодня случайно попал на экскурсионный ролик по Одессе. И сижу счастливый, как...
> Будто окунулся в молодость!
> Теперь список моих мечт пополнился... Одессой. И экскурсоводка мне очень понравилась! 
> Симпатичная тётечка, которая рассказывала о Потёмкинской (не очень-то) лестнице... 
> Приеду, разыщу ее обязательно! Пусть меня экскурсо-водит!
> Итак, дела и ностальгия у меня в Киеве...  а "сердце готово к вершине бежать из груди во Львов и Одессу!
> Вот, этот ролик:  
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2ndseA0VAM&t=12s


 Ну особо ничего в нём не показано. Так. пара улиц в окрестностях Приморского бульвара. Это для неискушённого туриста.

----------


## Ніколи

> Ну особо ничего в нём не показано. Так. пара улиц в окрестностях Приморского бульвара. Это для неискушённого туриста.


 А я не искушенный вовсе! И в Одессе бывал всего раз 10-15 не более. У этих тетечек несколько экскурсий, и ведут они их вполне живенько.
С уважением к городу... Мне понравилось.
Мне только всегда, когда я бывал в Одессе, было жалко, что мало средств вкладывается в реставрацию, восстановление...
Но, возможно сейчас это уже не так... Вот, например, Львов заметно стал  отмытым, чистым, покрашенным, отремонтированным... Заметно!
Даст Б-г увижу и Одессу такой же...
Я перед поездками во Львов составляю себе план экскурсий... Сделаю и тут такой.  Во Львове нашел около полусотни мест, которые  облазил...
В  Одессе таких мест... 1000... Наверно... Да, больше!

----------


## Ніколи

Я уже составляю план пребывания в Одессе. Когда-то Директор Одесского нашего предприятия (замечательный умница и красавец) организовал нам экскурсию "по дворам Одессы"... Это было удивительно интресно!  Руками потрогать то, к чему прикасался Бабель или Багрицкий...  Понять, что такое "Спелый ветер закипает брагой"... 
Значит, первое - буду искать своего  кореша... вашего Директора... Теперь о каждом нужно говорить: "Если, дай Б-г, жив еще"...
Ну, конечно, нужно пообедать в "Лондонском"... Хотя того "Табака", которого я когда съел, я сейчас не потяну... Того мне сейчас за неделю не выжрать... И не выпью я столько... Ну, хоть на девчонок в холле посмотрю... Знать повзрослели...  Те были... "По  5 рублей"...
Одесский художественный музей - обязательно! И его Директора, Ройтбурда, посмотреть...
Короче, начинаю записывать "точки"...

----------


## Главный

Изодрание – не направление изобразительного искусства, архитектуры, а состояние общественного сознания не только в Одессе.

----------


## exse

Одесса1941. 
 

"Пушкинская, 27":
 

"Взрыв на Маразлиевской":

----------


## malyutka_e

А можно опубликовать оригиналы с водяными знаками, которые вы убрали?

----------


## exse

С меня нет других фото.

----------


## malyutka_e

Спасибо

----------


## Сапна

Может подскажет кто-то где есть фото Нового базара 60-80 годов? Еще до перестройки. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Хитрый Бивис

> Может подскажет кто-то где есть фото Нового базара 60-80 годов? Еще до перестройки. Заранее благодарю!


 Такая пойдет? (кликабельная ссылка)

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Может подскажет кто-то где есть фото Нового базара  60-80 годов? Еще до перестройки. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## San64

Бойко Юлия  · 14 июня, 19:52  · 
ПРОДАЕТСЯ с молотка памятник архитектуры⬇️
Это здание - Усадьба Пташникова! Канатная 35.
 И ее мы можем лишиться НАВСЕГДА! 
Этот памятник истории, архитектуры города оказывается не нужен Одесскому областному совету.
 Он попал в список на ПРИВАТИЗАЦИЮ, как не подлежащий восстановлению.
Денег на него не выделялось более 10 лет, но здание выстояло всем на зло и пока находится удовлетворительном состоянии. Хотя на заседаниях комиссий твердят обратное.
 Но мы выехали туда и сами все увидели. 
А знаете, что мы увидели?
- Аутентичные мозаики, сохраненные лестницы из дуба 19 века, оригинальный паркет, потолки с витражами, старинные оконные рамы и....сухие стены, сухой подвал и только над одной комнатой флигеля (30кв.м)нужно заменить кровлю с балками. 
Остальное реально восстановить и оставить наследие для города, для одесситов, для гостей города и наших детей.
18.06.2021 после сессии областного совета можем попрощаться с ним.
 Фото на память

----------


## Ranke

Находки радуют и удивляют

----------


## Antique

По поводу особняка Пташникова, то он до Пташникова принадлежал Беренсу, который здесь проживал и в 1880-е. А в 1890 году для этого участка проекты не утверждались, но вообще участок упоминается в Ведомостях одесского городского общественного управления за 2.09.1890, № 63, но чтобы просмотреть такие старые газеты из ОННБ нужно писать заявление на имя директора. Я как-то был на приёме у тогдашнего директора Ботушанской с таким заявлением по другим газетам, так она мне лично отказала.

По-этому если кто-то может получить данную газету с целью проверки информации о постройке, то было бы неплохо.

А то Юлия Бойко, являясь потомком Влодека верит всем этим сомнительным сведениям по поводу работ Влодека.

----------


## Спокойствие

Стадион "Пищевик" в парке Шевченко. 1951 год.
Источник: https://www.muis.ee/ru/museaalview/27342



Одесса 1963 г
Источник * Society of Swedish Literature in Finland*

----------


## Главный

Чтоб Одессу не терять, надо новое творить оригинальное, на века. Сейчас в казне ошмётки, ничего на века не построить, а готовить проект самое время - толковым головам надумать и набросать, чтоб слюнки славолюбцев и деньголюбцев потекли ручьями. Флаг в руки -творцы. Дерзайте, пока не поздно, в труху не обратились знания и умения. Время летит, как свет. Одесса соскучилась по   шедеврам типа Оперного театра, типа памятника Дюку, Воронцовского маяка. Ерундой занимаюсь - тривиальным перечислением всем известного. Дай новое, не хочу, 21 век в Одессе терять, как двадцатый... Котовским посёлком и Таировским, да кладбищем новым...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Добрый вечер, дублирую в эту тему запрос,возможно, здесь в курсе, на 16 станции где располагался полицейский участок? За этим участком был дом моих предков, и в него попала бомба, разрушив его. Визуально по зданиям по воспоминаниям папы , склоняюсь к переулку Узкий

----------


## Antique

> Добрый вечер, дублирую в эту тему запрос,возможно, здесь в курсе, на 16 станции где располагался полицейский участок? За этим участком был дом моих предков, и в него попала бомба, разрушив его. Визуально по зданиям по воспоминаниям папы , склоняюсь к переулку Узкий


 Если не ошибаюсь, Большой фонтан относился к Дальницкому участку на Дальницкой, 51.  На фонтанах существовали дома околоточных надзирателей, но по адресным книгам какие-то городские участки земли на Большом фонтане я не находил, хотя возможно околоточный надзиратель проживал в наёмном помещении. Так или иначе про это в адресных книгах не писали.

На плане Висковского тоже не удалось ничего найти.

Что удалось найти - околоточным надзирателем на Большом фонтане в 1913 году был Константин Константинович Иванов. Увы, не написано, где он жил, только "Дальницкий участок, Большой фонтан".

----------


## Киров

> Добрый вечер, дублирую в эту тему запрос,возможно, здесь в курсе, на 16 станции где располагался полицейский участок? За этим участком был дом моих предков, и в него попала бомба, разрушив его. Визуально по зданиям по воспоминаниям папы , склоняюсь к переулку Узкий


 Полицейский участок румын? Кому и зачем надо было бомбить 16 ст. ..?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Кому и зачем надо было бомбить 16 ст. ..?


 Там была пристань, когда порт находился под обстрелом.
Могли при бомбёжке промахнуться.

"Оборона Одессы. 1941. Первая битва за Черное море."
Анатолий Сергеевич Юновидов

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Большое спасибо за ответы! Бомба попала в полицейское строение, а дом деда за ним снесло волной (большую его часть)

----------


## trend7

*Список Штербуль. Краткая справка*

Наталья Штербуль занимала должность начальника управления охраны объектов культурного наследия одесской облгосадминистрации с 2001 по 2014 годы. За это время статуса лишились более 130 старинных исторических зданий, которые теперь разрушили ради высоток или собираются разрушить. Среди них здание бывшей типографии Ефима Фесенко на улице Ришельевской. Раньше этот объект имел статус памятника истории и архитектуры местного значения, но вдруг его потерял.

Источник

----------


## Antique

Ну не всё исключённое из реестра в 2008 году было действительно ценным. Некоторые здания были разрушены ещё до внесения в список памятников и были мёртвыми душами, некоторые указаны по ошибочным адресам и невозможно было понять где это. Часть зданий непонятно по каким критериям в список памятников вносилась, так как не представляла ничего особенного. И наконец, среди всего вышеописанного были действительно ценные постройки, которые исключили из списка памятников под надуманными поводами.

По поводу *Молодой гвардии*, то не знаю, откуда сведения, что какое-либо из зданий в лагере было в списке памятников. В списке на сайте Облуправления охраны памятиков (ныне сайт не работает) среди исключённых по данному адресу ничего нет.

Судя по всему список Штербуль упоминается в статье для манипуляции, так как неискушённый читатель может подумать, что какие-то из зданий Молодой гвардии были в этом списке. А на самом деле - нет и в тексте об этом не говорится.

----------


## Ranke

Редкое расположение клейма известного производителя
на ложковой поверхности кирпича в рекламных целях. 
Дому больше 100 лет, а стоит как новенький.

----------


## Lively

Я 1956 года рождения и мое сознательное детство легло аккурат на 60-е годы 20 века. Отец закончил Одесское военно-техническое училище войск ПВО страны им. Молотова и служил в ВС СССР от западной Польши (где я родился) и Венгрии (где я закончил среднюю школу) до Хасанского района Приморского края. Разумеется, свои первые 17 с лишним лет я  жил там, где проходил службу отец. Но все три летних месяца мы со старшей сестрой находились у бабушек. Мама тоже из семьи офицера Советской Армии. Закончила она нашу 37 школу на ул. Короленко (Софиевская). С 1948 года мама, дед и бабушка жили в доме по адресу Пролетарский бульвар, 63, известному как дача Бруна. 
Снимок 00,  фотография Вадима Гонтарева. Середина 60-х годов. Двор был большой. За довоенное время ничего не могу сказать про этот двор, а в послевоенное в нем жили, в основном, семьи тех, кто имел отношение к военным. Надо сказать, что семьи были дружны между собой и, по настоящее время мы стараемся поддерживать связь друг с другом. Хотя, конечно, делать это с каждым годом труднее, время берет свое. Южная часть двора, примыкающая к бульвару была отделена от основной части традиционным забором из ракушняка. На этом участке находился небольшой особняк, про который известно, что во время оккупации это была резиденция митрополита румынской православной церкви Виссариона, а в послевоенное , до 1975 года, здесь проживал командующий 48 воздушной армии генерал-полковник, Герой Советского Союза Борис Арсентьевич Сиднев. Борис Арсентьевич в 1959 году, в свои 48 лет был отправлен в отставку после совещания в Москве, на котором он высказал Н.С. Хрущеву все, что думает как о самом Н.С., так и об его требовании о сокращении армии на 1 200 000 человек... А к северу от  двора, по адресу Пролетарский бульвар 59/61 в начале 60-х годов располагался пионерский лагерь. И об этом участке, собственно, и пойдет речь.
Мне всегда очень нравилась ограда этого участка. Она была настоящая, кованная. Но к 60-м годам коррозия сделала свое дело. В нижней части были красивые большие завитки, и эти завитки, в месте крепления начинали отваливаться. Сперва их было немного. При желании их можно было вернуть на место обыкновенной сваркой. Но, постепенно, отвалившихся завитков становилось все больше, мы играли ими и время было упущено. В 80-х годах, когда большая часть оград на Бульваре была снесена, или подверглась реконструкции, обсуждаемую решетку сняли с ракушечного основания и укрепили прямо на земле, где ограда находится и поныне. Оставшиеся завитки реконструкторы выломали (для единообразия...)
Всегда хотелось знать история этой ограды и, вот сейчас, похоже тайна немного приоткрылась. Участок располагается против ворот шампанского завода. Менял своих владельцев, среди которых значатся и Менделевич, и Дурьян. С южной стороны он примыкает к даче №63, а с северной ограничен переулком Кренкеля (Дурьяновский) По снимку 01  трудно сказать, застроен ли участок, ну, а забор весьма примитивен. Глянем на фрагмент известного снимка Люфтваффе августа 1944 года (02).  На участке только одно строение, назначение которого трудно определить. К слову, на этом же снимке можно увидеть крышу дачи Бруна и огороженного особняка, о котором я уже говорил. Видно даже фрагмент забора, огораживающего второй особняк. Таким образом, можно зафиксировать, что участок 59/61 к концу войны был практически пустым. А был ли он к этому моменту огорожен? Да, был, и ответ на этот вопрос можно найти в фильме "Белеет парус одинокий 1937 года, снимки 03 и 04.   Сравним со снимком 00. Да, ведь это один и тот же забор! Но расчеты, приведенные на снимке 05  показывают реальную точку съемки кадров 03 и 04, я обозначил ее синим крестом. Получается, что с момента реконструкции Французского бульвара в начале 20 века и по конец 40-х ограда участков 59/61 и 63  была единой. Но я хорошо помню совершенно другую ограду пионерлагеря, правда, на том же основании. Что же произошло, откуда и почему здесь появилась красивая кованная решетка? Продолжение в следующем сообщении (ограничение форума по количеству картинок в одном сообщении

----------


## Lively

Ответ на этот вопрос нашелся совершенно неожиданно уже в настоящее время, когда мне на глаза попался один из снимков дореволюционной Одессы. Начну чуть издалека. Старый вокзал Одесса-Главная. Снимок 06.  К концу 19 века на месте поляны на переднем плане появится монументальное Здание Судебных Установлений архитектора Толвинского. Посмотрим на открытку, снимок 07.  Что за знакомая ограда  в правой части снимка?. И все завиточки, до боли знакомые с детства... Как долго простояла на этом месте решетка?. Смотрим снимки 08 и 09.   09 - это время румыно-немецкой оккупации. Так, решетка на месте. А вот известный снимок 1956 года (10).  Так, решетки уже нет, да и здание несколько изменилось. Ага, уже "горячо!" Как известно, в довоенное время в Здании Судебных Установлений располагались советские и партийные органы. В конце войны здание пострадало и к концу 40-х годов нашлись средства на его ремонт и масштабную реконструкцию. А куда делась решетка.? Ответ подсказала "ведомственная" структура советской системы. После войны обсуждаемое здание на Привокзальной площади было передано Одесско-Кишиневской железной дороге. И участок 59/61 на Пролетарском бульваре также был передан ей. На этом месте были возведены небольшие корпуса и вспомогательные сооружения для пионерского лагеря детей железнодорожников.  Домики эти сохранили и поныне (11).  Там, где на снимке проходит желтая газовая труба, находился традиционный высокий ракушечный забор, отделявший 59/51 от 63. Вот так, по-простому, при реконструкции здания на Привокзальной площади отказались от красивой решетки, но украсили ею забор на Пролетарском бульваре. И также, по-простому, по ведомственному, во второй половине 60-х из пионерского лагеря сделали санаторий-профилакторий железнодорожников. Это учреждение со временем, обзавелось высотным корпусом и благополучно дожило до наших дней. А на участке 63 Одесская "Стройгидравлика" в 1975 году запустила в строй свою "Магнолию", которая до наших дней не дожила. Но это уже, совсем другая история. На снимках 12 и 13 решетка в нынешнем виде.   Снимки сделаны лет 10-15 тому назад.

----------


## forstrat

Довольно интересно! 
Только, это я такой слепой и снимков не вижу, или что то случилось?

----------


## Lively

> Довольно интересно! 
> Только, это я такой слепой и снимков не вижу, или что то случилось?


 Скорее всего, это результат нестыковки мобильной и стационарной версий форума. Я попробовал посмотреть свой материал с мобилы - снимки не отображаются. На компе все ОК

----------


## TMar

И я ничего не вижу, форум на компьютере.

----------


## Lively

Все фото кликабельны 
Снимок 00, фотография Вадима Гонтарева. 
  По снимку 01 трудно сказать, застроен ли участок, ну, а забор весьма примитивен. 
 Глянем на фрагмент известного снимка Люфтваффе августа 1944 года (02). 
 На участке только одно строение, назначение которого трудно определить. К слову, на этом же снимке можно увидеть крышу дачи Бруна и огороженного особняка, о котором я уже говорил. Видно даже фрагмент забора, огораживающего второй особняк.  Снимки 03 и 04.

----------


## Lively

на снимке 05 
 показывают реальную точку съемки кадров 03 и 04, я обозначил ее синим крестом. 
Старый вокзал Одесса-Главная. Снимок 06. 
 К концу 19 века на месте поляны на переднем плане появится монументальное Здание Судебных Установлений архитектора Толвинского. Посмотрим на открытку, снимок 07.

----------


## Lively

Смотрим снимки 08 и 09. 

 09 - это время румыно-немецкой оккупации. Так, решетка на месте. А вот известный снимок 1956 года (10). 
  Домики эти сохранили и поныне (11). 
 На снимках 12 и 13 решетка в нынешнем виде.

----------


## Lively

Пришлось разбить на 4 сообщения

----------


## OdGen

25 июля исполнилось 190 лет со дня рождения городского головы Одессы Григория Григорьевича Маразли.

Вспомним этого замечательного человека!

К юбилею по ссылке https://dropmefiles.com/wzqlq размещен фрагмент из книги о Г.Г. Маразли "Честь паче почести" (Одесса, 2012) об отличиях между должностями городского головы, градоначальника, генерал-губернатора, а также обязанностях городского головы.

----------


## Kamin



----------


## maritime dokuments

Добрый день.Подскажите где найти историю куликового поля.Спасибо

----------


## Antique

> Добрый день.Подскажите где найти историю куликового поля.Спасибо


 В книге Майстрового.

----------


## maritime dokuments

> В книге Майстрового.


 спасибо большое

----------


## Ніколи

> 


 Сравните стать этого человека с нынешними чиновниками городской мэрии...
Куда двинулось человечество...

----------


## forstrat

> Сравните стать этого человека с нынешними чиновниками городской мэрии...
> Куда двинулось человечество...


 Такие мысли посещали ещё древних греков.

А есть факты. 

Пройдитесь по городу, почитайте на табличках памятников архитектуры, когда они были возведены. По большей части, это конец XIX - начало ХХ века. И сооружали их, как правило, не на пустом месте. То, что было до них, так же было разрушено.
Вдоль моря вы бы тоже не погуляли - это были сплошь частные владения. 
И в целом - во времена Маразли вы бы принадлежали совершенно документально к некому сословию, и гуляли бы, общались и выражали мнение сугубо по своим рамкам.

Я не осуждаю и не восторгаюсь. Всему было своё время.

----------


## Antique

Но по крайней мере Маразли был успешным городским головой. О последних четырёх мэрах мало чего хорошего найдётся сказать. Ведь и в то время можно было быть не очень эффективным управляющим.

----------


## forstrat

> Но по крайней мере Маразли был успешным городским головой. О последних четырёх мэрах мало чего хорошего найдётся сказать. Ведь и в то время можно было быть не очень эффективным управляющим.


 Не стану утверждать обратного.

Тем паче, с прошествием времени (и не малого) некоторые (зачастую, более широкие) аспекты видятся более рельефно, скажем так, а некоторые мелочи поглощаются безжалосным течением.

Да и вопросы полезности - вопросы неоднозначные. Я думаю, процентов семьдесят опрошенных будут довольны тем, что сотворили с дендропарком. А я - нет.
Или, трамвайный вопрос. Есть очень много поклонников трамвая, как городского общественного транспорта в нашем городе. Я же полагаю, что даже при выделенной линии - трамвай вреден. Он в таком случае крадёт две полосы у возможной дороги.
Автомобилей стало очень много. И такова природа человека (нашего данного, по крайней мере), что в ощутимой пропорции никто от личного транспорта не откажется. Как бы хорошо и быстро не ходил трамвай.
Троллейбус же, хоть и не повортливый сарай, но ездит по той же дороге. 
Или, возмём фишку с пешеходным центром по выходным. По моему мнению, это чисто дуристика. Начиная даже с того, что летом по центру улицы вообще ходить не тянет, а идёшь по тратуару по той стороне, где тень.
Убрали в бытность летние площадки с верхней части Дерибасовской. Ну, теперь это тупой, бестолковый пустырь.
А многим это всё нравится (видимо, потому что так им всем и надо! Автомобилистам этим зажратым, таким же предпринимателям. Ничего, что бестолково, зато вот кукиш вам!))

----------


## Ніколи

> Такие мысли посещали ещё древних греков.
> А есть факты. 
> Пройдитесь по городу, почитайте на табличках памятников архитектуры, когда они были возведены. По большей части, это конец XIX - начало ХХ века. И сооружали их, как правило, не на пустом месте. То, что было до них, так же было разрушено.
> Вдоль моря вы бы тоже не погуляли - это были сплошь частные владения. 
> И в целом - во времена Маразли вы бы принадлежали совершенно документально к некому сословию, и гуляли бы, общались и выражали мнение сугубо по своим рамкам.
> Я не осуждаю и не восторгаюсь. Всему было своё время.


 Я как-то в 90-е зашел на территорию Киево-Печерской Лавры и попал на какую-то выставку, где в качестве экспонатов были старые фотографии. И я засмотрелся на одну, под которой было написано, что это  весь состав какого-то Киевского городского собрания... Не помню точного названия... Б-же мой! Что это  были за лица! Я не видел таких лиц ни в одном Академическом собрании!
И еще. Когда-то... Я спросил у своей бабушки, мог ли преподаватель гимназии занизить ей оценку, потому что она... еврейка?
Она даже испугалась от этого вопроса! "Это было исключено абсолютно", - уверенно сказала она!

----------


## doc-men

Источник
Фото из рекламного объявления торгового дома "Инженер-строитель".
Оригинальная подпись: "Железобетонный арочный виадук в г. Одессе МКВЖД".
Источник:"Вся Москва" на 1915 год, стр. XX
Где такое могло быть в Одессе?

----------


## forstrat

> Источник
> Фото из рекламного объявления торгового дома "Инженер-строитель".
> Оригинальная подпись: "Железобетонный арочный виадук в г. Одессе МКВЖД".
> Источник:"Вся Москва" на 1915 год, стр. XX
> Где такое могло быть в Одессе?


 Тут непонятна сама цель сооружения. Он зачем? Ни дороги, ни путей, ни реки - люди вон кругом топчатся. Что мешало насыпь продолжить? В чистом поле?
В целом, на фейк более похоже. И конструкция какая то не внушающая доверия, честно говоря.

----------


## Antique

Он очень похож на мост через дорогу с Одария на Известковую, такой же конструкции, но там одна арка.

----------


## Fidel Rodriges

Этот мост был неудачным, то ли конструктивно, то ли были ошибки при строительстве. Поэтому позже построили мост похожий на Пересыпские мосты. А под "новым" мостом ходит нынче 20ый трамвай.
http://piccy.info/view3/15070161/97adae85173de3ea359f89f208b76496/
http://i.piccy.info/i9/883dee2d6bf64...vestkovaia.jpg

----------


## trend7

«Сегодня мы сделали главный шаг к прекращению строительного беспредела в городе и открыли новую страницу истории развития Одессы.
Нынешний Генплан – это главный градостроительный документ, фундамент, от которого мы будем отталкиваться в принятии любых решений
касательно развития города», - отметил городской голова Геннадий Труханов.

25 марта 2015

----------


## Спокойствие

> Этот мост был неудачным, то ли конструктивно, то ли были ошибки при строительстве. Поэтому позже построили мост похожий на Пересыпские мосты. А под "новым" мостом ходит нынче 20ый трамвай.
> http://piccy.info/view3/15070161/97adae85173de3ea359f89f208b76496/
> http://i.piccy.info/i9/883dee2d6bf64...vestkovaia.jpg


 


_ Сторінки історії Одеської залізниці. 1865-2005 / [Ю. С. Линюк ; редкол.: Г. А. Бойко та ін.]. – Одеса: Астропринт, 2005_

----------


## doc-men

Разыскивается пляж.

----------


## doc-men

Приезд юнкеров Одесского пехотного юнкерского училища в Одессу по возвращению из поездки в Крым. Вынос знамени. 1908г.

----------


## Magribinets

> Разыскивается пляж.


 Может это 16-я Фонтана, пляж Золотой берег?

----------


## doc-men

Непонятная стена справа. За ней лестница металлическая. Тераса с переодевалками. И в то же время фотограф Одесфото. Одни загадки.

----------


## Wondergod

> Разыскивается пляж.


 Черноморка, территория базы отдыха рассвет или восход. Очень похоже.....

----------


## A777

Всем привет ! Я конечно извиняюсь, за может глупый вопрос, но зачем на фасадах зданий устанавливали вазы/амфоры в нишах ? Откуда такая традиция ?

----------


## Antique

> Всем привет ! Я конечно извиняюсь, за может глупый вопрос, но зачем на фасадах зданий устанавливали вазы/амфоры в нишах ? Откуда такая традиция ?


 Это согласно стилю неоклассицизм. Красиво же.

----------


## Antique

> Источник
> Фото из рекламного объявления торгового дома "Инженер-строитель".
> Оригинальная подпись: "Железобетонный арочный виадук в г. Одессе МКВЖД".
> Источник:"Вся Москва" на 1915 год, стр. XX
> Где такое могло быть в Одессе?


 

Кстати, в Бетонно-Строительном календаре на 1917 год есть реклама с этим же снимком, но без указания места съёмки. Рекламируется торговый дом инженер–строителей братьев Н. П. и П. П. Виноградовых, Москва, Тверской бульв., 17

----------


## Спокойствие

1)Фотограф:Кропивницкий Сигизмунд Евстафьевич .





Источник: *Государственное бюджетное учреждение культуры и дополнительного образования города Москвы Мультимедийный комплекс актуальных искусств*

2) Улица Бочарова.



Источник:*Саткинский краеведческий музей Саткинского муниципального района*

----------


## forstrat

*Спокойствие* , спасибо за интересные фотографии!

Особенно, изображения проспекта Лумумбы оставляют некоторые вопросы. Вот, к примеру, здание, в котором до недавнего времени находился кинопрокат, да и будка ТП рядом с ним, выглядят постарше соседних вновь построенных домов. Вероятно, оно было возведено ранее?
Жаль, что не видна территория правее тротуара, если смотреть с точки зрения фотографа. Что там было, до того, как возвели пятиэтажки? Частный сектор, пустырь? 
На месте пересечения с будущей Краснова некая невнятная грунтовка или просто тропинка. 
В дали видна стрела подъёмного крана - строят сталинку на пятой фонтана?
На фото с несколько странным крупным планом - штукатурка на довольно новом здании - уже вся в трещинах.
А да, кстати! 29 номер - крайний по левой стороне, за ним, выходит, Вымпел за заборчиком (когда и какие гады снесли забор? забор я с детства не помню), а за Вымпелом вот та территория, о которой я выше говорил, где пятиэтажки потом построили, но всё равно ничего не понятно, что там да как.
В общем, любопытнейшие снимки!

----------


## Antique

> Особенно, изображения проспекта Лумумбы оставляют некоторые вопросы. Вот, к примеру, здание, в котором до недавнего времени находился кинопрокат, да и будка ТП рядом с ним, выглядят постарше соседних вновь построенных домов. Вероятно, оно было возведено ранее?


 Может и ранее, а может и нет. Зависело также от имеющегося типового проекта, так как проект фильмобазы мог быть типовым и более старым, если эти проекты не часто обновляли. Соседние трёхэтажные дома самые молодые в посёлке, там уже нет никакой лепнины они близки к хрущёвкам по сути.

----------


## forstrat

> Может и ранее, а может и нет. Зависело также от имеющегося типового проекта, так как проект фильмобазы мог быть типовым и более старым, если эти проекты не часто обновляли. Соседние трёхэтажные дома самые молодые в посёлке, там уже нет никакой лепнины они близки к хрущёвкам по сути.


 Я имел ввиду не архитектуру, а внешнюю замацанность. Что будка ТП, что вот это вот, не знаю, как это правильно назвать, то, что на архитраве вместо скульптуры Всадники Апокалипсиса - такое, тоже, слегка пооблупившееся уже.

----------


## V_efire

На Дерибасовской 29 находится зеленое здание (золотой ключик), кто знает почему оно отреставрировано уже так давно, но до сих пор не жилое и без офисов?

----------


## Melomanka

> На Дерибасовской 29 находится зеленое здание (золотой ключик), кто знает почему оно отреставрировано уже так давно, но до сих пор не жилое и без офисов?


 Там целый клубок проблем. Но, как мне объяснили, основная - это то, что здание принадлежит Тарпану, и с ним переговоры вести очень сложно.  Во всяком случае, у руководства города ничего не вышло, гостиница пока законсервирована.
 Идиотизм какой-то! В самом центре города, уже столько лет стоит такое "законсервированное" недостроенное ... "нечто")) Мне лично оно вообще не нравится, в плане архитектуры и дизайна, но пусть хоть что-то уже будет в действии, все равно, лучше, чем базар с бесконечными обжираловками недалеко от "Большой Московской"))

----------


## Antique

> На Дерибасовской 29 находится зеленое здание (золотой ключик), кто знает почему оно отреставрировано уже так давно, но до сих пор не жилое и без офисов?


 У Тарпана какие-то проблемы с деньгами. Сейчас Инкор ничего не строит.

----------


## gor74

В рамках уголовного дела часть активов Тарпана были арестованы судом. Сам бизнесмен сбежал от уголовного преследования за границу.

----------


## doc-men

Ebay.

----------


## sashiki

> Кстати, в Бетонно-Строительном календаре на 1917 год есть реклама с этим же снимком, но без указания места съёмки. Рекламируется торговый дом инженер–строителей братьев Н. П. и П. П. Виноградовых, Москва, Тверской бульв., 17


  Похожий мост на пересыпи. Ширяевский пер. Может имеет отношение?

----------


## Antique

> Похожий мост на пересыпи. Ширяевский пер. Может имеет отношение?


 Их строила так же самая компания, что и тот, что изображён на фото. По-этому конструктивно похожи.

----------


## xSerega

https://youtu.be/goo9evTe7fw

----------


## Гимера

https://goskatalog.ru/portal/#/colle...&typologyId=17
Много различных фото и открыток с видами Одессы

----------


## Спокойствие

Не об этом ли доме, идёт речь в статье?
https://domofoto.ru/object/155195/





Источник: https://chtyvo.org.ua/authors/Vsesvit/1928_N20/

----------


## Antique

о нём, о нём

----------


## Antique

Сейчас весь интернет наполнен новостью про открытие фотовыставки Кугеля в МЗиВИ. Очень редкие ракурсы, в основном 1920-х - 1930-х годов.

----------


## дэн 79

Вот несколько его фотографий.Источник на фото...

----------


## Спокойствие

Немного старой Модаванки.

Фотографии из книги:
* Чума в Одессе Т. 2 : Санитарное, клиническое и эпидемиологическое исследование / В. А. Белиловский, М. К. Бурда, Н. Ф. Гамалея. — 1904 г.*

----------


## Спокойствие

*Чума в Одессе Т. 2 : Санитарное, клиническое и эпидемиологическое исследование / В. А. Белиловский, М. К. Бурда, Н. Ф. Гамалея. — 1904 г.*










Источник:* Федеральная электронная медицинская библиотека.* 

https://femb.ru/request

----------


## Спокойствие

1) Больница Красного креста для фабрично-заводских рабочих.
https://domofoto.ru/object/29487/




2) Амбулатория Красного креста.
https://domofoto.ru/object/6753/



Источник: *Федеральное казенное учреждение "Российский государственный исторический архив" (РГИА)*

https://www.prlib.ru/section/1169508

----------


## дэн 79

Очередная порция фото Кугеля

----------


## Сапна

...возможно кто-то знает чье клеймо на камне или что это может означать? Это на жилом доме.

----------


## Ranke

> ...возможно кто-то знает чье клеймо на камне или что это может означать? Это на жилом доме.


 



Известное клеймо *этого завода* производителя.

----------


## Сапна

> Известное клеймо *этого завода* производителя.


 Благодарю! Очень любопытно))

----------


## doc-men

Подскажите, какая это улица.

----------


## Viacheslaw

> Подскажите, какая это улица.


 Греческая, квартал вниз от Ришельевской

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите, какая это улица.


 Бунина, от Ришельевской к Пушкинской. Впереди гостиница "Бристоль" с её утраченной башенкой.

----------


## doc-men

Из истории города:
https://humus.livejournal.com/8202763.html

----------


## doc-men

> Коль так активно взялись за опознание, придется еще одну "опознайку" выложить:
> 
> Вложение 1273712


 Политехники опознали как ныне проспект Шевченко, 1.

----------


## Denis Love



----------


## вячек

_спасибо большое_ прогулялась в этой теме,будто бы прошлась по улицам Одессы

----------


## Денис253

Сейчас главное вообще не потерять город(
Но верю что выстоим.

----------


## Репатриант

Многие стройки ожили, зашевелились — хороший признак того, что Одесса продолжает  жить и надеяться на лучшее будущее, имхо.

----------


## Холодильщик

Привет, может есть фото 5 фонтана, прям перед входом в 17 бурсу был дом 2 этажный, место осталось и видно на карте, дом снесли где-то 77-80г.

----------


## Sali 77

Добрый вечер! Не где не могу найти фото памятника Георгия Димитрова, на Таирова ! Может у кого сохранилось )

----------


## Холодильщик

Я вот возможно задам тупой вопрос?
Многие пишут вот власти то снесли то изуродовали там обвалилось и.т.д.
А как можно все это сохранить и вписать в развитие города.
Многие например довольны вместо разрушенного дома видеть что-то построенное вновь.
Все знают что восстановить стоит гораздо дороже.
Если сохранять город, центр, то это нужно было делать изначально, а послевоенное время восстановили, досками забили, замазали, покрасили. 
В то время людям было все равно лепнина или коровье дерьмо, главное на голову не течет. 
Мне кажется восстановить и сохранить город можно только одним способом - неограниченного количества денег и плана.
Многим вообще пофиг странная архитектура, посмотрите в коммуналках, у меня многие знакомые жили в центре города, и выкидывали старые резные рамы в отличном состоянии, двери, снимали полы, потому что скрипит, не закрывается. Я жил какое-то время на кузнечной и мы с детворой лазили по подвалам заброшенным, эх сколько я тогда видел раритетного, были бы мозги)) много видел труб с которых свисали сосульки и с них ручейком текла вода или что-то другое, это могло просто тупа с дома течь канализация((
Ну это лично мое мнение, не воспринимайте мои слова как лозунг, все сравнять))
Вопрос.
Все утверждают, что Одесса построена из ракушки добытой в катакомбах, есть ли этому доказательства, фото, где все это добывалось как привозилось, кто подскажет?
Просьба, нужен дом на 5 фонтана, и возможно фотки в парке Шевченко проходили выставки мод, я там ходил по подиуму как модель, от ГПТУ №4 думаю это был год 74+\-. Было бы прикольно посмотреть.
Может комуто надо мясокомбинат.


это в 12 году есть короткое видео, но оно не очень информативное по сути тот же корпус.

----------


## Kamin

Всем доброго дня! Просьба помочь установить автора этих снимков. Когда-то они были у нас на Форуме.

----------


## Михаил Мишанин

> Всем доброго дня! Просьба помочь установить автора этих снимков. Когда-то они были у нас на Форуме.


 А крупнее нету? Ничего не разобрать

----------


## andre34

Давно уже потеряли нашу Одессу.Еще 30-лет назад

----------


## Sali 77

В Одессе в Аркадии разрушают очередной памятник архитектуры местного значения!
https://youtu.be/WHCKPX16zUo

----------


## andre34

> https://youtu.be/WHCKPX16zUo


 нажми на "редактировать"что-бы ссылка активной была

----------


## Sali 77

> нажми на "редактировать"что-бы ссылка активной была


 Спасибо)

----------


## Михаил Мишанин

> Давно уже потеряли нашу Одессу.Еще 30-лет назад


 Вы намекаете на то, что надо было сохранять Совок - Тюрьму Народов.
Я вас огорчу - именно совок убил Одессу.
Убил тем, что на протяжении 60-х - 80-х годов превратил Одессу в захудалый провинциальный рядовой областной центр, мало чем отличающийся от Самары или Рязани.
Убил тем, что создал не выносимые для людей условия проживания, и из Одессы уехала её душа. Кто в Хайфу, кто на Брайтон.
А вместо них навезли кацапов, и прочих безродных совков.

----------


## Antique

> Все утверждают, что Одесса построена из ракушки добытой в катакомбах, есть ли этому доказательства, фото, где все это добывалось как привозилось, кто подскажет?[/URL]Встречались разные упоминания. В 1850-х годах Градоначальник запретил добывать камень на Молдаванке, а он считался очень качественным, получается в результате ценны выросли


 В одном из Журналов строительного комитета я встречал упоминание об этом. В источниках конца ХIX века я встречал упоминания о каменоломнях за Слободкой-Романовкой, там были пещерные дома каменоломов где-то на склоне. Ну и конечно же в Нерубайском до революции были известные каменоломни. Добывали ли камень в центре - я думаю добывали, но непродолжительное время, так как это было просто опасно для построек. Может в первые годы, но те здания в основном не сохранились. Более популярным было устройство мин - это почти так же катокомба или погреб, но небольшой протяжённости, просто подземный ход. Полагаю в минах хранили съестное, как в холодильниках.

----------


## Antique

> Вы намекаете на то, что надо было сохранять Совок - Тюрьму Народов.
> Я вас огорчу - именно совок убил Одессу.
> Убил тем, что на протяжении 60-х - 80-х годов превратил Одессу в захудалый провинциальный рядовой областной центр, мало чем отличающийся от Самары или Рязани.
> Убил тем, что создал не выносимые для людей условия проживания, и из Одессы уехала её душа. Кто в Хайфу, кто на Брайтон.
> А вместо них навезли кацапов, и прочих безродных совков.


  Если считать Одессу убитой, то её убили люди, социум. И вина тут лежит на всех. На мой взгляд Одесса и сейчас умирает, ведь для каждого возраста Одесса она своя. И умирает Одесса конечно образно, этому процессу подвергаются все города, в которых кипит жизнь. Даже та одесская Одесса наверняка была бы очень чужда человеку XIX века. Да и даже в начале XX поговаривали, что Одесса уже не та. 

По этому совершенно убеждён, что изменения были бы в любом случае. Могло быть и лучше, могло быть и хуже, получилось как есть и этим процессом очень сложно было управлять, как стихией. Очень многое зависело бы от активной позиции многих людей, но когда в городе массово проявляли какую-то активную позицию? Разве что в 1905 году, когда жизнь стала совсем тяжёлой. А так типичный одессит плывёт по течению и в 19 и в 20 и в 21 веках.

----------


## irina_vasilivna

> Если считать Одессу убитой, то её убили люди, социум. И вина тут лежит на всех. На мой взгляд Одесса и сейчас умирает, ведь для каждого возраста Одесса она своя. И умирает Одесса конечно образно, этому процессу подвергаются все города, в которых кипит жизнь. Даже та одесская Одесса наверняка была бы очень чужда человеку XIX века. Да и даже в начале XX поговаривали, что Одесса уже не та. 
> 
> По этому совершенно убеждён, что изменения были бы в любом случае. Могло быть и лучше, могло быть и хуже, получилось как есть и этим процессом очень сложно было управлять, как стихией. Очень многое зависело бы от активной позиции многих людей, но когда в городе массово проявляли какую-то активную позицию? Разве что в 1905 году, когда жизнь стала совсем тяжёлой. А так типичный одессит плывёт по течению и в 19 и в 20 и в 21 веках.


 абсолютно с Вами согласна

----------


## Репатриант

Хорошая новость!
 —Добавилось к Одесской старине!
— Отреставрировали ворота и забор с фасадной частью комплекса т.н. «Еврейской больницы» (ГКБ№1) со стороны ул.Мясоедовской.
Отрадно!

----------


## trend7

Как выглядела одесская Аркадия в 1933 году на фото Жоржа Сименона

----------

